# [Official] Corsair Graphite Club [780T/760T/730T/600T/380T/230T]



## Darkcyde

Special thanks to Anonymous Inc for the club banner.









600T

  

230T

  

760T

 

730T

 

780T



380T



*SIG(FOR CLUB MEMBERS ONLY!)*
*Corsair Graphite Club*

Code:

*Corsair Graphite Club*


Code:


[CODE]

[/CODE]

*Reviews*

600T
LegitReviews
Hardware Heaven

230T

TechPowerUp

Bit-Tech

730T

Digital Storm

760T

guru3d






780T

TechPowerUp

LegitReviews

380T

TechPowerUp

guru3d

*RULES:*

1: You must post a pic or vid, link to a pic or vid, or link to a build log to become a member.
2: Please PM me if you wish to be removed from the club.

3: Please refrain from re-posting or quoting an entire set of pics.

4: Please respect other members.

*Facebook Corsair Graphite Owner's Club*

MEMBERS

*600T*

1 - Darkcyde(F)
2 - userannon
3 - Afromee
4 - Occas
5 - Shademaster
6 - baldo 1013
7 - [seandotcom]
8 - vrdubin6
9 - goodtobeking
10 - moksh4u2
11 - desent
12 - denydog
13 - TARRCO
14 - GJF47
15 - Iris
16 - amartolos
17 - Sedyn
18 - DSG
19 - Meatsauce
20 - handmadeandroid
21 - tand1
22 - DOOOLY
23 - trooper85
24 - Madchuckles
25 - Pejaten10
26 - Swedish_Porn_rulz
27 - GttG
28 - Phixit
29 - Travka
30 - BLAUcopter
31 - Nambo
32 - yang88she
33 - KillerX
34 - mekaw
35 - compudaze
36 - 4.54billionyears
37 - lowbudgethooker
38 - Enigma8750
39 - Raedyn
40 - OolerTheInventor
41 - DestinyPlan
42 - lohardcore
43 - hildark7
44 - hoody
45 - JuniorDaisy
46 - wildbill137
47 - vivithemage
48 - intangible
49 - Danchyk
50 - albedokirra
51 - Caleal
52 - Demonuga
53 - Mergatroid
54 - mikeseth
55 - radicalrev
56 - Oberon
57 - CesarNYC
58 - Blue6228
59 - AoHxBram
60 - Bestel1090
61 - rickm000
62 - Isewake
63 - smorg
64 - rired48
65 - longroadtrip
66 - Alecthar
67 - cmurda25
68 - milesmutt
69 - acavella
70 - GhOsT_xXx
71 - gadget_lova
72 - yancyv8
73 - phodee6
74 - Aick
75 - FullMetalZero
76 - Pascal1973
77 - bmckenna
78 - drum corp 24
79 - xMEATWADx95x
80 - cook
81 - arctg
82 - TC Fenua
83 - jdangond
84 - J!NX
85 - g.androider
86 - Vegiboy
87 - Meowski
88 - Robilar
89 - Contagious Specialist
90 - Piezo
91 - MarvinDessica
92 - love9sick
93 - mistasumo
94 - Evocarlos
95 - Prodigy195
96 - Nivacs
97 - Timo Noize
98 - JonnyBigBoss
99 - V1P
100 - Zzari
101 - Purnomo
102 - CTV
103 - Sagaris
104 - vercomtech
105 - Sterisk
106 - sotos
107 - dummy12
108 - keto
109 - Calibos
110 - Bobobearx
111 - nathris
112 - Qasual
113 - gspin2k1
114 - refskeg
115 - Xylene
116 - atomifr33x

117 - Argus
118 - MacNcheese
119 - twm.7
120 - twennywonn
121 - Karney_S
122 - rockcoeur
123 - gbak
124 - Jamacan Modder
125 - NastyCircus
126 - Specter_Phi
127 - turbogeek
128 - SweetFancyMoses
129 - BBLENDER
130 - Ryyy
131 - sotos
132 - juneau78
133 - fester99
134 - deafboy
135 - DrJns
136 - drizzzzzzzle
137 - Car17
140 - Kalyopi
141 - Hoya
142 - RDSGoku
143 - Sean W.
144 - robbiq
145 - UNTEngineer
146 - Siskods9
147 - kalexw

148 - General_Chris
149 - PsYLoR
150 - bah73

151 - Doc_Gonzo
152 - Dakiller234
153 - Jay_Slim
154 - xxshinobixx
155 - HerkFE
156 - sporadicMotion
157 - sloma27
158 - ra_27
159 - Corsus
160 - HighRollers
161 - Knuckle
162 - TSegers
163 - MouSe-Gr
164 - sophath
165 - qualitypro
166 - DaMiTzLiN
167 - Devious Dog
168 - Atistab
169 - Snyderman34
170 - Vel933
171 - de4ler
172 - Spookeee
173 - DeadElle
174 - WOOKZ

175 - spacin9guild

176 - DRKEagle

177 - boostinsteve

178 - SabreWulf69

179 - eXsoR

180 - manny1222

181 - DeadlyPaperBag

182 - hakz

183 - kcamrn

184 - Phishkill

185 - jhun

186 - CtKiDd78

187 - shallow_

188 - DrEvil

189 - Norbozz

190 - Solonowarion

191 - Balanar

192 - deception345

193 - warbucks

194 - gumpertapolloss

195 - StealthTH

196 - eclipsextreme

197 - Jagermeister

198 - Spyrahl

199 - Woodies0351

200 - sambo9999

201 - Kraaner

202 - Ice Reign
203 - tsxboy
204 - BuildingFirst37
205 - CloudFire
206 - designflaw
207 - azianai
208 - Gahdangit
209 - Raoul
210 - morphus1
211 - Peder75
212 - Diesel Phreak
213 - Synthean
214 - KrunchatizeMeKapn
215 - Ghilly
216 - dennyb
217 - Frontsidebus
218 - antipesto93
219 - arjan400016
220 - psxsharks
221 - Ocnewb
222 - Logical Error
223 - PhatMuffinMan
224 - mcc21
225 - eySON
226 - adamxatomic
227 - mikeyo
228 - TraPofMinD
229 - dustin88
230 - ElementR
231 - JumboShrimp
232 - hespinop
233 - nootron
234 - Majin SSJ Eric
235 - konoii
236 - 1nv3r5i0n
237 - McMarcus22
238 - hxcnero
239 - Neumann
240 - sirsaechao
241 - Adrenalined
242 - gl0ry
243 - deadsnow
245 - CBZ323
246 - Ace finland
247 - XeTK
248 - elrui
249 - cK.01
250 - Awkwardly Awesome
251 - Exectioner
252 - 36o
253 - kyleblanc
254 - LeBreadman
255 - AndrewM56
256 - PCModderMike
257 - mwayne5
258 - chrischoi
259 - NoDoz
260 - zkyz
261 - ste.ru
262 - bicen
263 - xNightslayer
264 - b.walker36
265 - Liquidpain
266 - NovaNab
267 - sused
268 - MountainDewMadOScar
269 - 05brando
270 - zchen
271 - CapnBiggles
272 - freitz
273 - maksin01
274 - vitality
275 - Vesimas
276 - Random_Sheep
277 - myst88
278 - nukewater
279 - tianh
280 - SystemiK
281 - DaGoat
282 - iLLGT3
283 - Rogue Process
284 - eizen
285 - Copyright
286 - RobotDevil666
287 - hkfusion
288 - gurt_man
289 - Linos
290 - Nacious
291 - Grimfire
292 - Doc1355
293 - evilghaleon,
294 - SodomySquirrel
295 - welly321
296 - grimshot
297 - charlesquik
298 - PathOfTheRighteousMan
299 - applesaucesandwich
300 - staryoshi
301 - funkydopeloven
302 - wickedout
303 - boost
304 - Jabba1977
305 - intermission

306 - INferNalZ
307 - Cantii
308 - jdip
309 - yuisporing
310 - phantomphenom
311 - ontic
312 - Xeonyxorich
313 - smckdwn989
314 - Dwhite56
315 - mannyfc
316 - eThix
317 - _TRU_
318 - Cloud Prime
319 - androidd505
320 - rgrwng
321 - cruelntention
322 - Jacrabby
323 - Killermod1
324 - KahnSW
325 - Marshmellow17
326 - dkev
327 - Ensamada
328 - rasa123
329 - 1rareasian
330 - bobbavet
331 - Drummerguns12

332 - [X]Outlaw

333 - mikezachlowe2004
334 - GRat
335 - garumaru
336 - .Griff. -
337 - MaCk-AtTaCk
338 - snurfsid
339 - Erik in sac
340 - Newtothis
341 - saitofa100
342 - neau7Ill
343 - Leha - 62RUS
344 - DigitalSavior
345 - ROKA
346 - vodopadek
347 - andreasin
348 - Madcat78
349 - WusteHase
350 - mrtoquick
351 - KinNCIX
352 - coreupted
353 - AirStink
354 - thebonuslevel
355 - HeliXpc
356 - KidLi
357 - tiger187126
358 - LSB

359 - MasterT
360 - Badwrench

361 - hawleywood
362 - kyzumi
363 - eNkrypt
364 - bit1der
365 - Iggg
366 - Evilsplashy
367 - Leipo0ow
368 - POTO
369 - Sending
370 - mksteez
371 - dyiddo
372 - djriful
373 - matan11
374 - Methos07
375 - EliteReplay
376 - NotAnotherHong
377 - masterale
378 - Kryllox
379 - JCmendes
380 - Wesleyt
381 - bubs
382 - xXSpitFireXx
383 - jvinkovic
384 - CHUNKYBOWSER
385 - Egameman
386 - aCrylic2k
387 - TaylorBosse
388 - tezza192
389 - whitextasy
390 - BIackout
391 - dropseaa
392 - woomba
393 - kepiinskii
394 - NFL
395 - DreamScar
396 - sausage boy
397 - Sweetleader
398 - SeraphIsaiah
399 - rck1984
400 - Romyo
401 - HenriqueOwned
402 - autotroph
403 - -SpArkLeS-
404 - CaptainHog
405 - stoneburst
406 - Zoltanar
407 - Nadger
408 - navit
409 - Rb78
410 - Sakura Siri
411 - dev1ance
412 - maru81
413 - felladium
414 - tezza192
415 - Solders18
416 - Michalius
417 - prayfar
418 - windowlicker
419 - MisterFister
420 - johnnyw
421 - dEAd0
422 - psarandis
423 - SuperSpyCE
424 - jacekgothic
425 - bud8428
426 - Partymusle01
427 - mxfreek09
428 - Branish
429 - Downswing
430 - Reinass
431 - majesticcow
432 - Gda13
433 - Jimcy
434 - Begnner MOD
435 - cyberpc
436 - yndi
437 - butthurt
438 - barneyLFC80
439 - BKinn
440 - TheUnit2G12
441 - Swag
442 - drunkenvalley
443 - cliffahn
444 - OkanG
445 - Gretschi
446 - Bloodbath
447 - Terrorcookie
448 - KSergey
449 - Jaberwocki87
450 - mypg036
451 - pozuelo273
452 - Dimensionz
453 - RyReZar
454 - machomen
455 - teamrushpntball
456 - BiuS
457 - cwaters425
458 - Hegemony
459 - omrheadshoto
460 - nema59
461 - Notalenter
462 - ccregler
463 - kanaks
464 - Gurt11
465 - FR0STBITE
466 - DaLiu
467 - quimmy
468 - fouge642
469 - dumafourlife
470 - ez12a
471 - BiaBia
472 - TwinFrozrIII

473 - tonkpils37

474 - sidewu

475 - KorporalKoolAid

476 - sockpirate

477 - InfamousSphinx

478 - Evoker

479 - caligrown

480 - jbyron

481 - genilladelph

482 - killeg

483 - ja3s

484 - tr1xst3r

485 - Proj Frostfire

486 - jpdaballa

487 - mboner1

488 - KristiyanK

489 - PR0PH37

490 - jjtoutt

491 - polzii

492 - 3volu7ion

493 - Kart86

494 - pojhaha

495 - clerick

496 - Infectedshadow

497 - bRubs

498 - okar19

499 - LtMatt

500 - xDucthie

501 - autoxspeed7

502 - xpak

503 - Hartacus

504 - fredocini

505 - confed

506 - HaunteR

507 - killbom

508 - Gyrael

509 - TheDon83

510 - Lobsterman

511 - ervhamzz213

512 - Maximilium

513 - jcoleman11

514 - Jester435

515 - DisturbedElite

516 - Zillerella

517 - hackzzip1224

518 - p33k

519 - mtrx

520 - galaxie83

521 - rgwoehr

522 - Kyouki

523 - RocketAbyss

524 - kilo7echo

525 - Radiant93

526 - FifthRocketeer

527 - Durthic

528 - Branish

529 - Popeet

530 - Digitaldreamer7

531 - ahnafakeef

532 - Maiky

533 - Jamaican Reaper

534 - AlDyer

535 - TheTingez

536 - NRD

537 - mopblond

538 - mynameisBON

539 - carmal

540 - Neskia

541 - Xan-Z

542 - rpg711

543 - johnvosh

544 - riemann42

545 - Anonymous Inc

546 - Marcos Viegas

547 - Nitrooo

548 - Inglewood78

549 - LaBestiaHumana

550 - Dragoon

551 - MocoIMO

552 - acme15

553 - krsboss

554 - Conc3ntrate

555 - mynamesedward

556 - jinkazama000

557 - blownbarge

558 - Buttsy

559 - Zooty Cat

560 - JuliusCivilis

561 - ZipZapRap

562 - tatun3

563 - ssgtnubb

564 - Cid

565 - Fenixx2013

566 - willywill

567 - cyph3rz

568 - DueVendetta
569 - LeftCoast

570 - GreenNeon

571 - Krullmeister

572 - Davcos

573 - Modzy

574 - Vendari

575 - seng

576 - matt406regal

577 - ZaxVWagen

578 - Recr3ational

579 - Xclsyr

580 - Sulfatro

581 - Shadowline2553

582 - grunion

583 - benzbuccaneer

584 - roflcopter159

585 - maortega15

586 - jdk90

587 - mrawesome421

588 - -Nemesis-

589 - Kraaner

590 - ne-oo

591 - randomnerd865

592 - Gulbis

593 - Drizz-OH!

594 - MevolutionX

595 - Mozz13

596 - BleepyEvans

597 - Alxz

598 - TheM

599 - scyf3r

600 - dota2er

601 - ANDR01D

602 - javiersousa

603 - CRASHCODER

604 - charliebrown

605 - giltyler

606 - hasantahsin

607 - MrPT

608 - bajer29

609 - yuyueyuyue

610 - Olszewski

611 - BlueLights

612 - Corbenvero

613 - ky600T

614 - nikon44

615 - Norian

616 - dparish2

617 - mikemykeMB

618 - Ballashoes

619 - jakku

620 - pantsoo

621 - miksga

622 - cdcbr3

623 - olbapnauj

624 - carl308

625 - mopblond

626 - PtkB222

627 - bigporl

628 - bobbymckee1990

629 - Darkness Sakura

630 - faria

631 - mcbaes72

632 - giovannic

*230T*

1 - xbaconator9000

2 - TheBloodEagle

3 - Aesonus

4 - welshy46

5 - Recr3ational

6 - tahsssin

7 - iRawr

8 - TTheuns

9 - Grapheneburst

10 - Hequaqua

*760T*

1 - Mav3rek

2 - keesgelder

3 - psikeiro

4 - Jeronbernal

5 - jade63

6 - Joeychgo

7 - Tyhuynh

8 - Lavins

9 - Nark96

10 - Lex8P

11 - kidvapor

12 - preston019

13 - RedSky86

14 - SilentVenom

15 - devilhead

16 - Asymmetry

17 - Darylrese

18 - Martyfish78

19 - exile157

20 - Obyboby

21 - craige

22 - Joshwaa

*730T*

1 - electro2u

2 - tazman87

3 - princedanly

*380T*

1 - nRRe

2 - geggeg

3 - sgtgates

4 - d0mini

5 - deme

*780T*

1 - MalsBrownCoat

2 - sniperk1ng20

3 - Jamaican Reaper

4 - omarh2o

5 - RocketAbyss

6 - Magme

7 - VivsNero

8 - The Wannabe

9 - ComputAni

10 - mypg036


----------



## Darkcyde

I'll start out.


----------



## userannon

Count me in.


----------



## johnko1

very good cable managment man


----------



## godofdeath

are you using that other hd cage?
if not why didn't you just remove it?


----------



## userannon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
are you using that other hd cage?
if not why didn't you just remove it?

I used it to set up a WD Raptor Raid 0, then took it out because it was way too loud. Waiting for SSD drive.


----------



## Afromee

Don't comment on the cable management, I know, its awe full. But I had to do some work on the comp so I had to rush the build. I'll redo it pretty soon =)

Side Note: If your thinking of buying the 600T and you u have a TRUE. The fan mount that comes with the cooler doesn't fit together with Corsairs top fan. I had to remove the fan mount. I used wire to build my own clips. Redid the mounting using cable 4 cable ties wrapped around the 2 fans and the TRUE.

EDIT: New pic of new cable management.


----------



## Darkcyde

^Your pics are not showing up.

Edit: Got em'


----------



## Occas

Hey there. Just got mine today. Very happy, very easy to build in.


----------



## JorundJ

I really like this case, would have gone with it if there wasn't the CM 690 II Adv..


----------



## afunyun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorundJ* 
I really like this case, would have gone with it if there wasn't the CM 690 II Adv..









Yeah I got my 690 like 2 days before the 600t came out, and I face palmed.


----------



## Shademaster

Here is my most recent build:


















































It is a purpose built hackintosh that is going to run Adobe stuff exclusively.

-Gigabyte UD-3 Rev 2.0
-12 GB of 1600mhz Corsair dominator memory.
-CX 430 watt PSU that is holding up perfectly
-Core i7 920 @ 4.0 Ghz @ 1.28vcore
-Corsair H50 with a Noctua NFP12 on pull. This fan config yields excellent cooling and the least amount of noise due to the mount on the inside. Under load the CPU never goes beyond 76 degrees.
-It has a a GT120 Apple graphics card in it for maximum compatibility.
-Samsung F3 1TB disk for the OS.

It is extremely quiet and very fast







. The build itself was super easy and a true joy. It felt like playing with lego's. Everything was very easy to assemble and the end result is super duper clean.

I am thinking of doing a couple of other builds with this case too.


----------



## candy_van

Looks really good dude (loves me a nice clean build!), but those Noctuas are just







, and they have awful static pressure for HSF / radiators.
Pick yourself up some Noiseblockers or Gentle Typhoons (if you can find them).

As for this case....I really really like it; strongly considering it if I go full ATX again








Can the LEDs on the 200mm fans be turned off via switch or something though?


----------



## Shademaster

Thanks a lot man will do that for the next build.

The difference between the noctua and the stock is a lot though, the stock kept it at 83, the noctua maxes out at 76.

Have not found a switch for the LED's. They are no obnoxious though and a nice white.

It is whisper quiet, love it!


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candy_van* 
but those Noctuas are just







, and they have awful static pressure for HSF / radiators.
Pick yourself up some Noiseblockers or Gentle Typhoons (if you can find them).

Umm, no

Scythe - Gentle Typhoon (1,450)
Max RPM: 1450
Airflow: 85 mÂ³/h
Static Pressure: 1.3 mm H2o
Noise: 21 dB

Noctua - NF-P12
Max RPM: 1300
Airflow: 92.3 mÂ³/h
Static Pressure: 1.68 mm H2o
Noise: 19.8 dB

Noiseblocker - PL-2
Max RPM: 1400
Airflow: 96 mÂ³/h
Static Pressure: 1.27 mm H2o
11 dB

These three models have similar RPMs. That is why I used them as examples.


----------



## Shademaster

Thanks for the info! So for the H50 the NFP12 is A-okay since it can build the most pressure?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkcyde* 
Umm, no

Scythe - Gentle Typhoon (1,450)
Max RPM: 1450
Airflow: 85 mÂ³/h
Static Pressure: 1.3 mm H2o
Noise: 21 dB

Noctua - NF-P12
Max RPM: 1300
Airflow: 92.3 mÂ³/h
Static Pressure: 1.68 mm H2o
Noise: 19.8 dB

Noiseblocker - PL-2
Max RPM: 1400
Airflow: 96 mÂ³/h
Static Pressure: 1.27 mm H2o
11 dB

You should be aware that those are just ratings; the only ones you should actually trust are those of the GentleTyphoon, since Nidec Servo makes them. Nidec Servo, being a company that caters to server environments more than people like us, NEED to rate their fans accurately or they will lose valuable customers.

Also note that you can't make a club official yourself; a section moderator has to do it, which would be any of these: pjlietz, prosser13, ira-k, catmmm, SmasherBasher. (prosser13 took care of my thread but he's not as active right now)


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shademaster* 
Thanks for the info! So for the H50 the NFP12 is A-okay since it can build the most pressure?

There are fans that have higher static pressure but they are not as quiet. I've had great results using NF-P12s in push/pull. You can also use a shroud between the pusher fan and the radiator to increase cooling efficiency.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
You should be aware that those are just ratings; the only ones you should actually trust are those of the GentleTyphoon, since Nidec Servo makes them. Nidec Servo, being a company that caters to server environments more than people like us, NEED to rate their fans accurately or they will lose valuable customers.

Also note that you can't make a club official yourself; a section moderator has to do it, which would be any of these: pjlietz, prosser13, ira-k, catmmm, SmasherBasher. (prosser13 took care of my thread but he's not as active right now)

I've already PM'ed a mod and have been approved for official status.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkcyde* 
I've already PM'ed a mod and have been approved for official status.

Oh. Which one?


----------



## Darkcyde

Robilar


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkcyde* 
Robilar

Ah, all right, then, I'll get out of your hair about that.


----------



## YangerD

The 600T is a pretty sweet but it seems that it's not too popular among many people for some reason.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
The 600T is a pretty sweet but it seems that it's not too popular among many people for some reason.

Because of it's price I assume. Airflow and water cooling potential is inferior to other cases in the same prices, which also have excellent cable management. I'm mainly referring to the Cooler Master HAF 932 (which is also a full tower case) and Silverstone Raven RV02. The CM Storm Sniper is cheaper, offers better airflow and many of the same features but has a smaller CPU backplate cut out and single HDD cage. It also has carrying handles. So the 600T needs to come down in price and maybe have some 120mm fans on the back of the HDD cage and it might be worth something.


----------



## GoodInk

Can someone measure from the bottom of the case to the top of the 5.25" drive bays? I'm thinking it looks like there might be room there for a 240 rad, but it might cut into the drive bays.


----------



## baldo_1013

sweet!!!


----------



## Shademaster

Sweet setup Baldo!

How are the 470's holding up temperature wise?


----------



## GoodInk

Please can I get one of you to get this measurement for me, I really want this case but I want to have two 240 rads.


----------



## Razi3l

I actully like this case, it's pretty awesome, but it's very close to thep price of a 700D, which is frankly better. Corsair pricing always fails here in the UK -.-


----------



## baldo_1013

@Shademaster..thanks! the 470's are actually holding up fine. on auto fan i get idle temps of 50-53 / load around the 90's and with a fan profile on afterburner i get 44-47 / load around the 80's..

@goodink heres your number -->10-3/8 inches


----------



## tombom

God this case is really beautiful. I love it.


----------



## [seandotcom]

sup.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
@Shademaster..thanks! the 470's are actually holding up fine. on auto fan i get idle temps of 50-53 / load around the 90's and with a fan profile on afterburner i get 44-47 / load around the 80's..

@goodink heres your number -->10-3/8 inches

Thanks baldo, I'm guessing that's from the bottom and not that block the HHD cage sits on.


----------



## [seandotcom]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Can someone measure from the bottom of the case to the top of the 5.25" drive bays? I'm thinking it looks like there might be room there for a 240 rad, but it might cut into the drive bays.

this is an excellent idea. what about an 184 mm radiator instead, because a 240 probably won't fit.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[seandotcom]* 
this is an excellent idea. what about an 184 mm radiator instead, because a 240 probably won't fit.

I did find a 200mm Phobya Xtreme that would probably work, but I don't know if they are any good. If someone would go the 184mm you could fab up a shroud and put two side by side.

200mm
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...?tl=g30c95s667

184mm
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23325


----------



## NguyenAdam

Does the lack of a side panel fan really make that much of a difference for this case?


----------



## [seandotcom]

ehh. kinda. my cards load a bit higher than they used to. ima cut a side window/fan hole anyway


----------



## Darkcyde

Corsair say they're releasing a windowed and/or side panel fan version and the panel itself will be available separately. No release date yet.


----------



## [seandotcom]

good thing too, because i'm pretty gonna f up my side panel pretty bad


----------



## S_V(TM)

@baldo_1013

With single GTX 470 , I am lost ears but how do you hold two 470's Jet sound







dude ?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[seandotcom]* 
sup.










Nice build, I do have a question, what rad do you have?


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkcyde* 
Corsair say they're releasing a windowed and/or side panel fan version and the panel itself will be available separately. No release date yet.

Source?


----------



## moksh4u2

its in the corsair forums and it was mentioned by a corsair rep there

ive ordered my case here in india and it costs 11000INR which equates to 200+USD
considering an haf x is cheaper, this case better be worth it


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afromee* 
Don't comment on the cable management, I know, its awe full. But I had to do some work on the comp so I had to rush the build. I'll redo it pretty soon =)

Side Note: If your thinking of buying the 600T and you u have a TRUE. The fan mount that comes with the cooler doesn't fit together with Corsairs top fan. I had to remove the fan mount. I used wire to build my own clips. Redid the mounting using cable 4 cable ties wrapped around the 2 fans and the TRUE.

EDIT: New pic of new cable management.

Wouldn't that also depend on the cpu socket placement of the motherboard?

Also couldn't you align the TRUE vertically?

As you can see from the attached pics below (different case mind you), my top 38mm fan comes right to the edge of the motherboard (but does not pass it).

The board you are using is M-ATX and consequently they had to move the cpu socket higher up towards the top edge of the board to fit everything in. Most full ATX intel boards should not have this type of obstruction.


----------



## vrdubin6

First post. I'm in.

First day with it... how pretty.









Cleaned up the wiring a little bit... and now that I am looking at these pictures I am not sure why I didn't the front panel leads through the gromet above the ones I used. I just used up all my zipties and cleaned up the back too.... looks like it's staying this way for a bit hah.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

I've got my eyes on this case but i'm seriously worrying about airflow if I crossfire a couple of 6870s. I'd be tempted to not use the bottom cages at all to give that front fan a clear path into the case.


----------



## baldo_1013

some update on my case


----------



## Shademaster

My system is running fine at the moment, unfortunately the motherboard becomes 60 degrees + and that is not acceptable. I strapped a 120mm fan to the case aimed directly at the motherboard and this seemed to solve the problem a-okay. All LED's show green temps below 60 degrees after 1 hour of furmark and prime95.

The fancontroller, it does nothing







.

It doesn't affect the temps one bit and it only adds to the noise.

I am still loving this case though, it was the most pleasant build I ever had!


----------



## [seandotcom]

updated a little bit


----------



## goodtobeking

Just bought this case, but havnt had time to rebuild yet. Working on getting my SSD to play along. Will post pics when I do rebuild.


----------



## jdmfish

So if you remove both HD trays in front of the 200mm fan, airflow is _still_ bad?

I only use one HD, so I plan on mounting it in the 5.25" drive bay, like another member did, here. I just can't see how a 200mm fan blowing directly into the case, unobstructed, can be that bad. Or, maybe it can be...









(thinking about _possibly_ buying this case..)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
some update on my case









How did you get an Antec HCP 1000 PSU and how is it only 80 Plus SILVER certified?


----------



## Slic

can someone tell me, how many fans can that fan control hold?


----------



## strezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slic* 
can someone tell me, how many fans can that fan control hold?

From what i know its 4.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strezz* 
From what i know its 4.

Correct.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdmfish* 
So if you remove both HD trays in front of the 200mm fan, airflow is _still_ bad?

I only use one HD, so I plan on mounting it in the 5.25" drive bay, like another member did, here. I just can't see how a 200mm fan blowing directly into the case, unobstructed, can be that bad. Or, maybe it can be...









(thinking about _possibly_ buying this case..)

In all honesty I don't think the airflow is all that bad. I added another 120mm intake fan in the 5.25" bay and a second on the H50 for push/pull in exhaust orientation (despite Corsairs suggestions I really don't like the idea of blowing in unfiltered air, along with the fact that it is blowing against the natural front to rear/top airflow of the case design). With Furmark and Intel Burn running for about a half hour I saw a max CPU (3.6 1.15vcore) temp of 60*C and GPU (763/1526/3800 fan @ 50%) temp of 59* with ambient roughly 23*C.

I am thinking of taking out the top 200mm, tossing a couple Yate Loons on the H50, and putting it in the top/front 120mm spot. I figure it would get nice fresh air from the front 120mm added in the 5.25" bay. Then putting the stock exhaust 120mm back in and the stock H50 fan in the top/rear location. I will update if I get around to doing so.... most likely when it gets warmer out and I need cooler air for the H50.

That concludes my $.02









*edited for roasty toasty vcore typo.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vrdubin6* 
In all honesty I don't think the airflow is all that bad. I added another 120mm intake fan in the 5.25" bay and a second on the H50 for push/pull in exhaust orientation (despite Corsairs suggestions I really don't like the idea of blowing in unfiltered air, along with the fact that it is blowing against the natural front to rear/top airflow of the case design). With Furmark and Intel Burn running for about a half hour I saw a max CPU (3.6 1.5vcore) temp of 60*C and GPU (763/1526/3800 fan @ 50%) temp of 59* with ambient roughly 23*C.

I am thinking of taking out the top 200mm, tossing a couple Yate Loons on the H50, and putting it in the top/front 120mm spot. I figure it would get nice fresh air from the front 120mm added in the 5.25" bay. Then putting the stock exhaust 120mm back in and the stock H50 fan in the top/rear location. I will update if I get around to doing so.... most likely when it gets warmer out and I need cooler air for the H50.

That concludes my $.02










Thanks bud, I appreciate it.

On a lighter note, did I read right - 3.6-OC with 1.5vcore?


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdmfish* 
Thanks bud, I appreciate it.

On a lighter note, did I read right - 3.6-OC with 1.5vcore?

Haha you did read right, but I made a little typo there lol. 1.15vcore... testing Intel Burn on a slightly lower voltage currently.

In all honesty I think my only complaint about airflow is that the top 200mm suffocates the H50 if you have it in exhaust configuration. There is an open portion of grill behind the 200mm and the H50 actually pulls in cool air from there. I draped a tissue over the portion of grill and you can see the tissue pull in right there..


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vrdubin6* 
Haha you did read right, but I made a little typo there lol. 1.15vcore... testing Intel Burn on a slightly lower voltage currently.

In all honesty I think my only complaint about airflow is that the top 200mm suffocates the H50 if you have it in exhaust configuration.


Gotcha.









Thanks again.


----------



## goodtobeking

Finished rebuilding my rig today, into an 600T!

First thing is that I love how easy it was, and how clean you can get the insides. I removed both HDD cages and the pedestal they sit on. I removed the top 200mm fan and replaced it with my 240 rad and 2 fans. The bottom fan I took out, but put it back until I get a replacement or decide to throw in a 140 or 200rad. I was able to mount my WC internally without any major problems, for the most part. The grommets are amazing, and installing my PSU rightside up(with fan facing down) made it more organized and WAY cleaner looking. Removeable dust filters and nice and easy.

A couple things I didnt like. I didnt really like how loose the HDD trays were once you put them into the cage. The lights on the remaining 200mm fan are annoying. So far is louder and runs warmer than my old case, modded Antec 300, but I am sure I still have air in my system and I have the fans configured different. The fan controller does kinda suck, only notice changes in speed at about 3/4 throttle. In order to install my Rad, I had to clip the retainer on the 8 pin CPU power. It was completely in the way, and even after I cut it off, the Rad was still just under 1/16th over the socket for the cable. Tight fit.

Overall I am happy with the case so far. After I tweak everything to how I want it, I expect this case to be just what I want. Just need to add some new fans, an adapter for them and some extensions. Maybe add a fan into the 5.25 bay like someone suggested.

My 2 sense

EDIT: I found a good use for the fan controller though http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...id-fusion.html Probably only thing I am going to use it for once I get it all in order


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
Finished rebuilding my rig today, into an 600T!

First thing is that I love how easy it was, and how clean you can get the insides. I removed both HDD cages and the pedestal they sit on. I removed the top 200mm fan and replaced it with my 240 rad and 2 fans. The bottom fan I took out, but put it back until I get a replacement or decide to throw in a 140 or 200rad. I was able to mount my WC internally without any major problems, for the most part. The grommets are amazing, and installing my PSU rightside up(with fan facing down) made it more organized and WAY cleaner looking. Removeable dust filters and nice and easy.

A couple things I didnt like. I didnt really like how loose the HDD trays were once you put them into the cage. The lights on the remaining 200mm fan are annoying. So far is louder and runs warmer than my old case, modded Antec 300, but I am sure I still have air in my system and I have the fans configured different. The fan controller does kinda suck, only notice changes in speed at about 3/4 throttle. In order to install my Rad, I had to clip the retainer on the 8 pin CPU power. It was completely in the way, and even after I cut it off, the Rad was still just under 1/16th over the socket for the cable. Tight fit.

Overall I am happy with the case so far. After I tweak everything to how I want it, I expect this case to be just what I want. Just need to add some new fans, an adapter for them and some extensions. Maybe add a fan into the 5.25 bay like someone suggested.

My 2 sense

EDIT: I found a good use for the fan controller though http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...id-fusion.html Probably only thing I am going to use it for once I get it all in order


Excellent, thanks. Any pictures, by any chance? I know the look is mostly similar to others, but I'm just curious as to how you set it up, and how the rad fits.

Nothing can be done with the 200mm intake fan, right? 2x120's or nothing else will fit, right?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdmfish* 
Excellent, thanks. Any pictures, by any chance? I know the look is mostly similar to others, but I'm just curious as to how you set it up, and how the rad fits.

Nothing can be done with the 200mm intake fan, right? 2x120's or nothing else will fit, right?

No pictures yet. I need to borrow my sisters camera, will try tomorrow. I am going to try and move the top rad forward toward the 5.25 bays 1/4 inch. If I can do it, I can add a 120 rad and fan to the back exhaust.

The front 200mm fan can come out, but even with the HDD cages and the pedestal, you cant fit a 240 rad. Which really sucks. But someone did add a link somewhere to a 200 rad(not the aluminuim antec bigboy rad). But just looking at the opening, I think a 140 rad would fit in there just nice.

I am going to be replacing this front 200mm fan, the LED is driving me crazy. I like the clean, no flashyness look.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
I like the clean, no flashyness look.

So do I - however a few users who generally don't like "led"-lit fans, commented on it being a subtle/"gentle" white.. and actually liked it.

The only LED's I have, is the diagnostic led's on my MB (ram, power, etc.), and the CPU temp/diagnostic bug led on the bottom right hand corner.









Keep me/us posted on your future upgrades/changes.


----------



## goodtobeking

Yeah for an LED fan, it is pretty nice. There are a lot worst fans. I will probably do the same thing I did for my old case, unplug the HDD and Power LEDs. That flashing all night drives me crazy, when I leave my rig Folding or Crunching.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
I will probably do the same thing I did for my old case, unplug the HDD and Power LEDs. That flashing all night drives me crazy, when I leave my rig Folding or Crunching.


Same here.. lol Didn't even bother to plug them in..


----------



## Slic

in addition to my previous question. could I use Y cable to run 2 fans on one fan control connection?


----------



## GoodInk

Phobya makes the 200mm rad. or you could fab up a bracket to mount 2 184mm rads. As for the fan controller, you probably should call Corsair to find out whet the wattage rating on it is, before you hook up a CCFL's to it. It should be able to handle it though, but sometimes they make integrated fan controllers just good enough for the stock fans and not much more.


----------



## jdmfish

For those interested in what the fan controller can handle:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost...29&postcount=2


----------



## GoodInk

Yes, that is kind of a given but how many watts can it handle?


----------



## Slic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdmfish* 
For those interested in what the fan controller can handle:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost...29&postcount=2

lol, thanks for that.

Since I'm useless with votages
"Maximum voltage would be 11.5v for the integrated fan controller."
Uhh...

What does that mean? one per channel?
I'm planning to use GT AP-15s


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Yes, that is kind of a given but how many watts can it handle?

Maybe it's in the manual? I don't own one, and that's all I could find on the Corsair forums... sorry..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slic* 
lol, thanks for that.

Since I'm useless with votages
"Maximum voltage would be 11.5v for the integrated fan controller."
Uhh...

What does that mean? one per channel?

Yes per channel. mnpctech says atleast 5watts per channel so it will be close because if I remember right thats about what CCFL's draw. LED's would be a lot less.

http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtop...?f=7&t=1121410


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdmfish* 
Maybe it's in the manual? I don't own one, and that's all I could find on the Corsair forums... sorry..









Maybe, I won't have one unless they make a window for it.


----------



## Slic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Yes per channel. mnpctech says atleast 5watts per channel so it will be close because if I remember right thats about what CCFL's draw. LED's would be a lot less.

http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtop...?f=7&t=1121410

just to confirm, from what it said on the link.
I can only put ONE AP-15 per channel?
=(
oh well


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slic* 
just to confirm, from what it said on the link.
I can only put ONE AP-15 per channel?
=(
oh well

Nope, you could run about 5. When you chane them together the amps go up, not the volts.
Watts=Amps*Volts
So AP-15's are 12V*0.083A=0.996Watts


----------



## GoodInk

I mean yes you can't run the AP-15's at all, I'll take them off your hands for you


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

I would get this case if it weren't for its styling and size. I'm the person who likes a more modular design and this is probably only 3-inches smaller than the 800D (big difference but would it hurt to get an 800D? No!). Plus, it doesn't have swappable HDD bays!!!!!! They need to make a 600D (a mid tower 800D) and a 500D (a mid tower 700D).


----------



## rodercot

So here is what I found so far with mine, I have 6 or 8 different variations of enermax fans and I cannot mount ANY of them under the top grill; oh they mount just fine but guess what if you want them to exhaust the open face needs to sit against the metal of the top of the chassis and Yes you guessed it, the metal from the top of the case attract the magnet from the fan housing and voila fan is stuck to top of case.

So a couple options I guess, take the thing back apart and cut out the metal for the top 120's or shim them off a little more until the magnet is not affected by the top of the case or buy new fans, I tried 8 different fans all Enermax and they all do it. I guess corsair should have made the top of the case removeable as well.

The easiest I guess is to flip my h50 the other way around and install those fans internally, but what is the point of having a feature like hiding the fans under the top grill and not being able to use it.

thought I'd point this out before you all go and buy new fans..for yours.

PS. This is my Q8300 system not my I7 sig rig.

rgds,

Dave


----------



## Darkcyde

I use two Noctua NF-P12s on top with no issue.


----------



## GunMetalGrey

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...orial-haf.html Helpful tut for anyone looking to do panel engraving!


----------



## GJF47

Thinking of getting this case for Xmas but have a few questions first.

1. How much room is there behind the mobo tray for cables?
2. Would the cooling really be that bad with my NH-D14 and some good fans until I can afford to go watercooling next year?
3. Dont suppose anyone happens to have any pics of it compared to a CM690 so I can see the size difference have they?


----------



## desent

^^ the answer to your 1st question is 1 1/2 inch.

i just saw a 11 min unpackage and review on it from a thread on here before it came out...

i don't know the answers to the rest but i will be in this club soon.


----------



## goodtobeking

Going to get a new front 200mm fan for this beast. OP says they are the fans are XIGMATEKs. Anyone know if the XLF is better than the CLF?? If not, I may get the NZXT fan and find a way to fit it. Maybe turn 90 degrees and Drill new holes since the other fan is held on by a bracket. The NZXT fan is 10mm thicker and a lot faster, so the bracket wont work with that.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835146003

If I get it I would paint the blades black or a Graphite color. Aim is better cooling, no LEDs, and to be blacked out. Opinions??


----------



## Darkcyde

If you mount the HDD cage on the floor in front of the PSU, you can mount a 30mm thick fan on the outside of the fan brackets.
A 30mm thick fan may fit with the HDD cages mounted on the platform but it will be a tight squeeze and of course you'll have to drill new mounting holes.


























Post some pics so I can add you to the list.


----------



## goodtobeking

Will post when I either borrow a camera, or figure out how to get my POS blackberry to transfer pics to my computer. It has a fried USB plug and it wont sent Email(no blackberry service crap).

What fan are you using?? Also I wanted to mount the fan to the case, so it cant circulate the same air through the gap at the bottom and top of the bracket. Thanks for the tips and pics though, nice to see and food for thought. Although I would rather mod the bracket then the case. I took out both HDD cages anyway(and the pedestal), and have my drives in a Nexus Doubletwin in the 5.25 bays.

Was also thinking about adding another 240 rad to the bottom, but my case sits on the carpet(very thick carpet) and I dont think it would get enough air.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
Will post when I either borrow a camera, or figure out how to get my POS blackberry to transfer pics to my computer. It has a fried USB plug and it wont sent Email(no blackberry service crap).

What fan are you using?? Also I wanted to mount the fan to the case, so it cant circulate the same air through the gap at the bottom and top of the bracket. Thanks for the tips and pics though, nice to see and food for thought. Although I would rather mod the bracket then the case. I took out both HDD cages anyway(and the pedestal), and have my drives in a Nexus Doubletwin in the 5.25 bays.

Was also thinking about adding another 240 rad to the bottom, but my case sits on the carpet(very thick carpet) and I dont think it would get enough air.

Phobya makes a 200mm rad. or you could fab up a bracket to mount 2 184mm rads in the front easy. If you really want a 240, you would have to cut the in to the bottom 5.25" drive bay.


----------



## baldo_1013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
Going to get a new front 200mm fan for this beast. OP says they are the fans are XIGMATEKs. Anyone know if the XLF is better than the CLF?? If not, I may get the NZXT fan and find a way to fit it. Maybe turn 90 degrees and Drill new holes since the other fan is held on by a bracket. The NZXT fan is 10mm thicker and a lot faster, so the bracket wont work with that.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835146003

If I get it I would paint the blades black or a Graphite color. Aim is better cooling, no LEDs, and to be blacked out. Opinions??

just paint it and save your money. here's mine(200mm front fan), i painted it graphite and cut off all the led's. paint cost me only 6 bucks at my local autoparts store..


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
What fan are you using??

CM megaflow [email protected]


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Phobya makes a 200mm rad. or you could fab up a bracket to mount 2 184mm rads in the front easy. If you really want a 240, you would have to cut the in to the bottom 5.25" drive bay.

I seen someone linked the Phobya earlier, If I get the nxzt fan I might get that as well. But 100 bucks seems pretty steep. I was talking about mounting the 240 on the bottom horizonally from the PSU to the from 200mm fan. But I am worried about the amount of air that can reach it.

Baldo, my main reason for getting a new fan is that I dont think it is adding enough fresh air. Yours looks nice, but still only produces the same amount of air. The nxzt fan says it pushes way more.

Just trying to figure out how to get better airflow, and silence in the case. I am going to order some new PWM fans and make a PWM splitter for CPU header, so I might as well order a 200mm.

Make a splitter like this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10..._AK-CB002.html
Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## goodtobeking

OK, I didnt get any real camera, but I do have my Blackberry. I took all these shots with it, then had to Bluetooth them to an old touchscreen Nokia(USB port is fried on the blackberry and I dont have the service to send E-mail). Then I uploaded to my computer then to here, so excuse the quality. And I broke my second CCFL in my Liquid Fusion Res(dropped both times and still no leaks), and I am still awaiting replacements(bought 2 this time).

I replaced the rear Corsair fan with an R4, and mounted the Corsair(which is 1k rpm max) into the 5.25 bays and made it easily removable(going to make a mesh grill and filter to match the rest). I took out both 200mm crap fans and replace with a 240 Rad top, and a 140mm Antec Tricool in the front(pushes more air at medium it seems, and is quieter with NO LEDs). EDIT: I also put my HDD and SSD into a Nexus DoubleTwin, which mounts into the 5.25 bay.

In the near future, I am going to add my MOBO to the loop, and add the 200mm Phoyba and either 220mm Yateloon or 180 Silverstone Air Penetrator. Also going to replace my 2 Rad fans and the one in the 5.25 bay with some 120mm PWM fans, and make a PWM splitter with its own power supply and hook it up the the CPU header.

WC loop consists of the (in this order) Apogee XT, 240mm Swiftech QP, 250mm Liquid Fusion, MCP 655 Vairo. I used 1/2 ID 3/4 OD Primoflex UV blue(looks purple but is totally blue) tubing with 4 True Silver Compression fittings and 1 barb and 1 90degree fitting.

Anyway here she is finally. EDIT: Thanks for the help with imaging jdmfish


----------



## jdmfish

goodtobeking, you mean like this?


----------



## goodtobeking

Yeah. Care to explain??


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
Yeah. Care to explain??

Sure - I just didn't know if that's what you were looking for.

Hit the button that looks like a mountain, and insert the link to the picture.


----------



## goodtobeking

Thanks jdmfish, just for reference, how do they get more than 5 pics in a post without attaching them to the post first??


----------



## metafan

I am interested on buying this case, but i have a question : how do you find the front fan filter ? Good ? Also in TPU review they say "No real dust filter in front" as a negatif point, i am also confused from pictures i have seen, the filter looks different :


----------



## goodtobeking

It is not the thick mesh, it is more like screen you find in a window. It is good for me, I already cleaned it out once, and it was pretty dirty. So it works. I bet the protoypes had the thicker filter, but the fans they used wouldnt pull air through, so they switched to a thinner filter.

So, IMO I like the filters.

EDIT: Much finer than normal window screen.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
Thanks jdmfish, just for reference, how do they get more than 5 pics in a post without attaching them to the post first??

Just keep hitting the button I highlighted for ya. Should work. You'll need to enter in each pictures upload link though.

Let me grab a picture and try to attach it 5 times and see what I get. I'll edit back..

EDIT: I see you did it right in your edited post. In fact I don't even know how to "attach" photos. I just know how to link/show them in my post.







lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdmfish* 
Just keep hitting the button I highlighted for ya. Should work. You'll need to enter in each pictures upload link though.

Let me grab a picture and try to attach it 5 times and see what I get. I'll edit back..

EDIT: I see you did it right in your edited post. In fact I don't even know how to "attach" photos. I just know how to link/show them in my post.







lol


----------



## goodtobeking

Where do you upload the pictures to before linking them to here. I cant just link them to my computer.

And you can add attachments in the advanced screen, down below where you write your post.


----------



## jdmfish

I use imageshack.us


----------



## desent

hey guys... proud new owner will post pics soon but this is my first build what are the (4) 3 pin jwires that say csa and then that 4 pin cable coming out of the top where the front usb cables are?


----------



## goodtobeking

The 3 Pin wires are for connecting the fans for the fan controller. Leave the ends on if you are not going to use them. And the 4 Pin I am guessing is the Molex power connector for the power to the fan controller. Did that help??


----------



## desent

it kinda explains but umm... do i connect or no and where to.. sorry i am new to this i have an ax850 psu and a asus p6x58d-premium... the 600t only came with a blown out picture and no instructions on the wires/... i got all of them connected except those mentioned.

anyone else know about the psu ax850... one final question on that and i think i am set.


----------



## goodtobeking

You dont have to connect it up, but I did. You hook the 4 pin Molex(multicolored 4 pin plastic plug) up to one coming from you PSU(ax850). Then you can take the female connectors from the fans and hook them up to the male 3 pin from your controller. Otherwise you can hook the fans into your mobo, or use a adapter to plug them straight into a Molex(full power all the time).

Sorry if it is a little long, but tried to be complete.

EDIT: Dont remove the extra connectors slid onto the fan controller wires, only the ones you intend to use. If you leave the pins exposed and power the fan controller, it could short something out. Common sense, right??


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desent* 
...

Why are you running an i7-970 with 8GB of RAM?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight* 
Why are you running an i7-970 with 8GB of RAM?









Hes trying to be like me, but I have a 860....You can use 970s with dual channel, but only reason I see why is to save money on ram. I guess


----------



## desent

^^ yea... it was on sale and i heard after 4-6 gb of ram for gaming there really isn't a difference.. plus i am getting the 970 through the intel retail edge. so less $ than the 930... yea anyone will take that any day.

for those familiar with the ax850.. the 24 pin connection to the mother board i connected but the other end that connects to the psu has two sets of pins i think 14 and 10 off the top of my head... do i connect both?


----------



## goodtobeking

I would say so. It must be compatible with older MOBOs. Maybe the older ones only had 14 pins, dont know from experience. As this is my first build as well.

And for gaming, you really dont need more than 4gb. I have 8 and usauly dont use most of it, but there are some times when I any have 1gb free. Using 4.6 currently, but my rig is trying to solve the mysterys of the universe(crunching Cosmology).


----------



## moksh4u2

got my case a few days back
here are the pics


----------



## magicase

Has anyone replaced the front fan with a Antec Big Boy 200? i'm buying this case soon and I'm changing the back fan, adding 2 top 12cm fans, and adding a 5.25" fan bay with Scythe fans to increase the air flow.


----------



## goodtobeking

I havnt used the Antec Big boy fan, but I have already removed both 200mm fans. I dont like LEDs and they didnt move much air around. I am going to put 2 120mm fans into the front, where the 200 mm fan was, and block off the extra holes around the sides for better forced air flow. I have also put a 120mm fan into the 5.25 Bays, the corsair one it came with as exhaust(quiet fan that only reaches 1k rpm). I have pictures on page 10

Not sure if the Antec fan is thicker than the one thats in it, but the front fan is held in by a large bracket. So if the fan is thicker than 25mm(I think thats what it is) you may have to mount the fan directly(like I did with a Antec 140mm Tricool) to the grill, or mod the bracket. The bracket is nice because it is easy to remove.


----------



## xlBluex

Might get this case to replace my old crappy case, but does anyone know if i can add 2x 140 mm up on top? I really want to improve airflow in this case, and i like it a lot


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlBluex* 
Might get this case to replace my old crappy case, but does anyone know if i can add 2x 140 mm up on top? I really want to improve airflow in this case, and i like it a lot

No, you cant add 2 140 fans to the top, unless you mod it some way. I have my case with proper airflow now. In a couple days I am going to replace the 140 fan I have in the front(where the 200mm fan goes), with 2 120mm fans and slightly mod the case for it. Then I will have 3 120mm fans as intake up front, and 3 as exhaust(one in back, 2 on a RAD on top). My temps are fine now, and I think it is a great case.

EDIT: looking at the top fan mounts now, and you may get a 120 and a 140 up top, but it will be very close. But if you mount the fans under the top(close to the MOBO) you may be able to use 2 140s. But I am NOT sure on this, will be close. Both will require you to at least drill new holes


----------



## magicase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
I havnt used the Antec Big boy fan, but I have already removed both 200mm fans. I dont like LEDs and they didnt move much air around. I am going to put 2 120mm fans into the front, where the 200 mm fan was, and block off the extra holes around the sides for better forced air flow. I have also put a 120mm fan into the 5.25 Bays, the corsair one it came with as exhaust(quiet fan that only reaches 1k rpm). I have pictures on page 10

Not sure if the Antec fan is thicker than the one thats in it, but the front fan is held in by a large bracket. So if the fan is thicker than 25mm(I think thats what it is) you may have to mount the fan directly(like I did with a Antec 140mm Tricool) to the grill, or mod the bracket. The bracket is nice because it is easy to remove.

Are there screw holes to fit 2 12cm fans on the front?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magicase* 
Are there screw holes to fit 2 12cm fans on the front?

No not at all, but thats the fun part. But 1 120mm fan will fit almost perfectly on the mesh, holes line up good. 140 doesnt line up to good, but is doable using some included fan grommets. For 2 120mm I am going to have to make holes to mount the fans, and drill or cut out some more in the front metal to open up for the added airflow surface. Most likely going to drill it out to match what is there, as closely as I can. Then cover the unused 200mm holes so the air doesnt circulate.

Side note, I just took my HDD and SSD and mounted them into the tray I made to mount the fan into the 5.25 bays. They are sideways(perfect for cable management), in a wind tunnel, and easily removeable. Now that fan is able to be behind the 5.25 drive bay covers, so I no longer have to make a grill and filter. You would never know its there.


----------



## desent

add me to the list... if pics are needed let me know..

by the way i noticed when i turn the knob for fan speed the fans stay at the same speed... is this because i didn't connect the other cables hanging from the front? i mean theres only 4 connects on my mb do i have to have a split connector?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desent* 
add me to the list... if pics are needed let me know..

Yes, I need pics to add you to the list.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desent* 
by the way i noticed when i turn the knob for fan speed the fans stay at the same speed... is this because i didn't connect the other cables hanging from the front? i mean theres only 4 connects on my mb do i have to have a split connector?

your mb has nothing to do with the fan controller. You should have the 4pin molex hooked to your psu and the 4 fan leads to the fans you want to control.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desent* 
add me to the list... if pics are needed let me know..

by the way i noticed when i turn the knob for fan speed the fans stay at the same speed... is this because i didn't connect the other cables hanging from the front? i mean theres only 4 connects on my mb do i have to have a split connector?

The fan controller only has a small range. Mine only changes speed at about 3/4 the way to full. Then they only change a little bit. I wish I could mod the fan controller to make it have greater range, from about 30% to 100% would be nice. Instead it is like 85%-100%


----------



## desent

will this be sufficient until i upload the final set up pics...










-Let me know


----------



## Darkcyde

^indeed

Rockin' setup BTW


----------



## Darkcyde

Updated OP with case mod links.


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desent* 
will this be sufficient until i upload the final set up pics...










-Let me know

Hey, do you have it working already? Since I'm not a native english speaker, I couldn't really understand the overclock.net reviewer when he said something about the Corsair H70 and this case. I thought (from what I could gather) that there wasn't enough space, but in your picture I see an H70 box.

I'm about to upgrade my system, but since these forums don't have a general hardware section, I'm kind of lazy to ask for suggestions for each part on each sub-forum, hehe. I guess this is the time to start, since I kind of like this case, but also liked the Corsair H70.

Anyways, I hope I made myself clear. Thanks, and keep it up!


----------



## Ezk

what would be the optimal fans to replace the ones corsair gives ya. read all 13 pages and seen ppl using quite a variety of fans.

LF cool and yet quite fans.my plan was h50 on the top, and 120mm in the 5.25in drive and next to the h50 by and prolly get the megaflow red led for the front.

any ideas?

thx
..psst this case is sexy!


----------



## hellokittyonline2

how loud is this case? anyone have dBmeter app on their iphone and test it xD?

also does 600T have air filter at the front?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellokittyonline2* 
also does 600T have air filter at the front?


Yes it does.


----------



## hellokittyonline2

i'm asking about the front mesh, does it have filters behind it?
i know it has fan filters right?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellokittyonline2* 
i'm asking about the front mesh, does it have filters behind it?
i know it has fan filters right?


There's a filter behind the mesh, not in front of the fan. Regardless, there is a "filter" between the fan and the case.


----------



## GoodInk

I think he might be asking about the drive bays


----------



## Robilar

If it had an optional door with a 200mm fan, I would pick up one of these. I measured the door of one I used for someone else and there is too much curvature to place a large fan inside low enough on the door without it bumping into a tower cooler.


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I think he might be asking about the drive bays

yea







i dont want this to turn out to be another antec 900 aka dust trap


----------



## goodtobeking

I put a 120mm fan in my 5.25 bay, along with my HDD and SSD. The 5.25 bay covers are just like the removeable 200mm fan filter. It has a "honeycomb" mesh, with filters behind them. Works great if you ask me.

And noise wise, it is quieter than my old Antec 300. The loudest part of my case is my 2 fans on my top mounted radiator. I am currently using 2 sleeve bearing fans as exhaust on the top of the case. Not to bad though, I can sleep with my head 3 feet from my case with no problems.

As for the best fan, it is still open so far. I am going to put in 2 120mm fans and make more holes for the added airflow. Only reason is because I think the 200mm fan will be loud(may be wrong), and I am going to take 2 front fans and hook them up to my MOBO's chassis fan header.


----------



## desent

^^ thanks do we have to do anything to activate our warrenties on this? or possibly if you know on the psu by corsair, i don't recall seeing a thing in the box.


----------



## denydog

You can add another 600t owner the the list. I put this one together last week. Was initially looking at at 700-800D but they were too tall. 600T is just about right.

Will soon be adding a second WD 1TB HDD, and a SSD for the OS. Maybe a second Noiseblocker fan on the cooler, but my temps are OK for now. Down the road, who knows.


----------



## GJF47

Looks good mate









Mine is being delivered to work today but I cant have it until Christmas day


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;11641586*
> Mine is being delivered to work today but I cant have it until Christmas day


That's a shame. ya, I hate waiting for Christmas. This new PC is a dual Christmas present between my wife and I. I get to build, and use it. She gets to pay for it, and watch in amazement,or amusement as I build it. I think I'm getting the better deal.

It got built early because I didn't want to be trying to buy the parts during the middle of the busiest shopping season of the year.

I think you're going to be happy with the 600T.


----------



## TARRCO

Picked up one of these on monday







I've already moddded a window into it haha, it's a awesome case, freaking massive









I'll upload pictures when my net get's reset, I've gone over my quota :/ it resets on the 19th









Cheers.

Sig rig btw.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;11641721*
> That's a shame. ya, I hate waiting for Christmas. This new PC is a dual Christmas present between my wife and I. I get to build, and use it. She gets to pay for it, and watch in amazement,or amusement as I build it. I think I'm getting the better deal.
> 
> It got built early because I didn't want to be trying to buy the parts during the middle of the busiest shopping season of the year.
> 
> I think you're going to be happy with the 600T.


I dont really mind waiting because it gives me time to get all the fans, cables, etc ordered and I usually hang around bored Christmas day so it gives me something to do









Should be a bit easier to build than the 690 hopefully as there is plenty of room behind the mobo tray to hide cables


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;11641781*
> Should be a bit easier to build than the 690 hopefully as there is plenty of room behind the mobo tray to hide cables


I thought it was a pretty easy build, slapped mine together in no time. Of course it's not 100% finished. I'm expecting some MDPC cable sleeving materials any day now, so I can really organize the wiring. But like you said, the wiring's mostly hidden anyway.

I will also buy the optional Corsair windowed side panel as soon as it becomes available, and provided it looks good. I saw someone on the Corsair forum mention it's supposed to be out by the end of the year.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;11646811*
> I thought it was a pretty easy build, slapped mine together in no time. Of course it's not 100% finished. I'm expecting some MDPC cable sleeving materials any day now, so I can really organize the wiring. But like you said, the wiring's mostly hidden anyway.
> 
> *I will also buy the optional Corsair windowed side panel as soon as it becomes available*, and provided it looks good. I saw someone on the Corsair forum mention it's supposed to be out by the end of the year.


I will be buying this as well if it looks ok. The only thing this case is missing is a window. Mine is sitting in the corner of the room staring at me but I cant touch it until xmas day


----------



## Wired-HoH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desent;11604459*
> ^^ thanks do we have to do anything to activate our warrenties on this? or possibly if you know on the psu by corsair, i don't recall seeing a thing in the box.


Nope, but keep the receipt just in case.


----------



## Cata1yst

Im contemplating picking one of these up and doing a pretty high end liquid loop with it.

From what ive seen you can run a long PSU (think HCP1200) and manage to relocate the HDD cage next to the PSU still. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## GJF47

Disappointed that the case doesn't come with a bezel to go around a floppy drive at the front like my CM690 did. I've got a card reader that goes in there but no bezel to go around it


----------



## TARRCO

Addd me pleaaasse.





































And yes, I modded a window into it



























Specs in sig









Cheers.


----------



## goodtobeking

Wow nice setup. Nice clean looking window, with clean insides. Your 460 matches your case just as good as mine matches my MOBO. Looks great, I like it. Might add a fan to the bottom of the 5.25 bay like you did. That Corsair fan looks like its meant to be installed like that.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

great job with the cooling and the mod


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;11707045*
> Wow nice setup. Nice clean looking window, with clean insides. Your 460 matches your case just as good as mine matches my MOBO. Looks great, I like it. Might add a fan to the bottom of the 5.25 bay like you did. That Corsair fan looks like its meant to be installed like that.


Haha thanks for the input









Oh, I see you have the same video card as me, nice nice









That fan is just held there by double sided tape haha, but it lowerd the video cards temps by about 2-3 degrees.










Thanks,


----------



## a guy

Tarrco nice job on th side window. I am looking to do the same. I would be interested to know your process and how you fixed the acrylic in place.

Nice job


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a guy;11744708*
> Tarrco nice job on th side window. I am looking to do the same. I would be interested to know your process and how you fixed the acrylic in place.
> 
> Nice job


There use to be a MNPC guide but I can't find it :/ here's some similar - http://www.themodbrothers.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2536

The hardest part I found was cutting straight and marking straight lines, make sure your not lack of tools.

The tools I need were -

Jigsaw
Jigsaw Steel Blades
Right handed ruler
Tape
Pen
and yeah, the peice of plexi.

It's pretty straight forward really. This was my first ever window on my most exepensive case I've had haha.


----------



## denydog

First thing is, I don't feel like the 600T has has a ventilation problem, at least not in my system, and not for now, since I don't push it very hard.

But in spite of that, I'm thinking of doing a little improvement. The 600T comes with 1 intake fan, and 2 exhaust fans which leads me to think it has some negative case pressure. I'd just prefer it to have a neutral or slightly positive pressure.

So I'd like to add another intake fan, but where? I've seen pictures of several rigs that have a 120mm fan attached somehow to the back end of the drive bays. It looks like this position would move some air around in the case, mostly directing air toward the video card(s), but I doubt if it pulls much outside air into the case.

I'm thinking about putting a fan inside the optical drive bay, tight up against the screened bay covers. To get a fan flush against the covers, it needs to fit between the two cover mounting tabs which are about 99mm apart horizontally. But my system has two drives, in the top two positions of the bay, so my vertical clearance is even less, about 89mm. I might be able to squeeze in a 90mm fan, but if not, an 80mm fan would fit. The selection of 90mm fans is pretty limited anyway.

I'll probably start looking for something not too loud, maybe one with lower rpm, though there is an extra connection from the case's fan controller that I'm not using. Fan depth isn't a problem. One of the 80X80X34 Arctic Cooling F8's might work.

Anyway, just thinking out loud.


----------



## iamloco724

i really would like to get this case..the only thing that concerns me is cooling ..this will be my first build i will not be overclocking i will have these specs plus 1-2 internal drives that i already have...do you think this will provide good enough cooling for the case..i dont really want to mod the case especially ince im already nervous about my first build

so with stock fans will cooling be good..also any ideas on where i could add more intake fans on this or will i even need it

ASUS DRW-24B1ST

ASUS VW224U Black 22" 2ms(GTG) Widescreen LCD Monitor

Western Digital Caviar Black WD6402AAEX 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

XFX HD-567X-ZNF3 Radeon HD 5670 1GB 128-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 ...

CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model TR3X6G1333C7 G

Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM

OCZ Vertex 2 OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield 3.06GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor BX80601950

ASUS P6X58D-E LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## denydog

I'm no expert, I can only tell you what I've experienced. I really think the 600T has plenty of cooling for a non-overclocked system as it comes.

My non-overclocked system is similar to yours, and even though I have upgraded the CPU cooler (with single fan), and I'm thinking about adding a case fan, it's not because I need more cooling now. I probably won't even need it in the future. I guess I just can't leave well enough alone.

With BIOS fan control enabled, the CPU fan runs at the lowest speed most of the time, under any of the profiles. The motherboard generally reports around 32 C in a 22 C room. I have the 600T's fan controller on low all the time as well. Running Prime95, the CPU does get up to the lower 60's, but I don't see that as a problem.

BTW- If you fill out your system specs in your profile, you won't have to list them in your posts.


----------



## goodtobeking

Denydog, I mounted a 120mm fan (Antec Tri-Cool) into my 5.25 drive bays like you had talked about. But I only have 1 optical drive. My 120mm fan fits tight up against the front mesh covers/filters, and I still can use the clips to remove them. Although it is tight, but is a perfect fit. I was thinking of changing out my normal sized optical, for a slim version, and using a 140mm fan, but I would have to make my own front cover/filter. I mounted my bay fan onto an old optical drive I had (very old IDE drive with no markings), I took the drive apart and used the bottom metal cover. It is made to fit in there, so it is a perfect fit. I left the front "lip" on the tray and mounted it to that with some anti-vibration grommets that came with the case. It fits so perfect I didnt even screw the tray down, and with the Tri-Cool fan on high, it is pretty quiet. (I also have my HDD and SSD mounted sideways on the same tray, another perfect fit)

Right now I am kinda torn. I am not sure if I should add a different 200mm fan to the front, or mod it so I can use 2 120mm fans up front. I already have the 2 fans(I just replaced my RAD fans with Akasa Viper PWM fans) that I want to put up front, but a 200mm fan has more surface area than 2 120mm, which means more air can be drawn.

My MOBO gets a little warmer than what it did in my old Antec 300 case, but my house is also a lot warmer than it was then.

IAMLOCO, I believe this case is more than efficient for stock components(check my sig rig for specs, and it says <72c on prime). The only thing I would do if you are not satisfied is to replace the top 200mm fan (the included fans with this case are low airflow IMO) with 2 120mm fans. Very easy to do, and can be done for less than 10 bucks with some cheap fans picked up front a local store.


----------



## For Victory

How would this case fare cooling-wise with a setup involving an overclocked Q9550?


----------



## GJF47

Can I join?










And link to the build thread:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/896329-600t-has-arrived-bye-bye-cm690.html


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For Victory;11771293*
> How would this case fare cooling-wise with a setup involving an overclocked Q9550?


I am not sure, but I would guess that your rig runs as hot as a i7 at stock( I hear i7s run hot). If so, I would say your fine. But I am not the best one to ask, since I dont know how much heat your rig makes.

GJF47, wow nice look setup. I cant even see your ram, not even the sockets for it.


----------



## denydog

goodtobeking, thanks! Just the kind of info I was hoping to see.

With my stock CPU, I'm just looking at easy way to add just a little more air, more for fun than need. I might start thinking more radical when I start over clocking.









edit: I tried test fitting a 120mm fan into the 5.25 bay like you mentioned, and the width is fine. I didn't think it would fit for some reason. Now I just need to remove the memory card reader to gain the necessary vertical clearance. I don't think I need as much additional airflow as you. I'd probably be happy for a while with just adding the one 120mm fan, and I have an extra Scythe SFF21E that might work out.

btw- The memory card reader needs to go anyway, I just figured out that the PCI-USB card I was using to connect it via the additional USB header is the source of the sleep/hibernate problems I've been having. But that's another whole story.

GJF47, nice looking rig. The blue and black reminds me of mine.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Just got mine, will post pictures once I get all the bugs worked out. Please help if you can (see sig)


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

How does everyone have their fan controls and such hooked up? Manual isn't so helpful, never had some many options on a case before


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGoNShow;11814932*
> How does everyone have their fan controls and such hooked up? Manual isn't so helpful, never had some many options on a case before


I have all my case fans hooked up to the controller. CPU pump/fans and my ram fan are powered by the MoBo. Just plug the 4 pin molex into your PSU and connect your case fans to the 4 fan leads. The fan leads have dummy plugs on them so you'll have to pull them off before you can hook up any fans.


----------



## jach11

I would totally get a 600T!! But the only problem is that im broke and im saving up for new mobo,cpu, and ram. The other problem is that my psu isnt modular and most of you have modular ones, do you guys think i could get away with a fully non modular? Would it look as good as your guys?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;11816517*
> I would totally get a 600T!! But the only problem is that im broke and im saving up for new mobo,cpu, and ram. The other problem is that my psu isnt modular and most of you have modular ones, do you guys think i could get away with a fully non modular? Would it look as good as your guys?


There are lots of cable management holes with grommets and there is a fair amount of space behind the MoBo tray.


----------



## ttully77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userannon;10816856*
> Count me in.


I <3 your PC.


----------



## ttully77

Anyone switch from a 800D to this? My 800D is too big and heavy to take to LANs all the time. Even though this is still steel (lol), its the closest case out to being a mini 800D which is awesome! lol


----------



## Darkcyde

It doesn't have any handles but, on top there's a nice lip on the front and rear to get a hold of. That's how I move mine around.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttully77;11816954*
> Anyone switch from a 800D to this? My 800D is too big and heavy to take to LANs all the time. Even though this is still steel (lol), its the closest case out to being a mini 800D which is awesome! lol


I am getting ready to take my rig to my sisters to do some DLing. I like the "handles" that they put on the front and back. I have no problems carring it, even though it is a little heavy with my loop and all.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;11816482*
> I have all my case fans hooked up to the controller. CPU pump/fans and my ram fan are powered by the MoBo. Just plug the 4 pin molex into your PSU and connect your case fans to the 4 fan leads. The fan leads have dummy plugs on them so you'll have to pull them off before you can hook up any fans.


Thanks!

I will let you know how it goes, finally got system to boot with old card but not 5770 yet.


----------



## Iris

600T


----------



## goodtobeking

Nice build Iris. And welcome to OCN.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Hey guys, keep your eyes peeled on our website as CES starts on Wednesday this week!


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttully77;11816954*
> Anyone switch from a 800D to this? My 800D is too big and heavy to take to LANs all the time. Even though this is still steel (lol), its the closest case out to being a mini 800D which is awesome! lol


I forgot to mention the neat side panel lock to keep thieves out of your case at LAN parties.


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11847903*
> Hey guys, keep your eyes peeled on our website as CES starts on Wednesday this week!


I've been checking it daily since I got the 600T, looking for the side panel w/window.









BTW- I finally received the MDPC-X sleeving material I've been waiting for. Customs must have thought it was printer cartridges or something. Now I can really start on the cable management.


----------



## amartolos

Hello.1st post here.










I ll post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amartolos;11851796*
> Hello.1st post here.
> I ll post more pics tomorrow.


Added.

BTW, you can fill out your system specs in the user CP menu. Look for "edit system" on the left hand side.

NM, I see you've done it.


----------



## amartolos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;11851863*
> Added.
> 
> BTW, you can fill out your system specs in the user CP menu. Look for "edit system" on the left hand side.
> 
> NM, I see you've done it.


----------



## goodtobeking

Welcome Amartolos. Hows the temps on the 6950s?? Any OC??


----------



## amartolos

temps

Idle .50c and 42c
Full load (30 min with furmark) .93c and 85c.

During gaming i have better termps...with eg bad company 2 .89c-80c max.

I dont Overclock.I am planning to unlock them though to 6970 later.


----------



## Iris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;11844848*
> Nice build Iris. And welcome to OCN.


Thanks!


----------



## iStorm

Hey guys!! I'm really in love with this case to replace my *****ty Antec Nine Hundred case.

The build is a 980x build (soon to be overclocked). I'm going with the H70 CPU cooler and need some help.

What are the best fans that I can run in a push-pull configuration in this case? I want the fastest and don't care if they are loud .. I run the computer 24/7 so I need fans that will last and fit in this case (i think they are 120mm?).

Also, on the other 2x200mm fans, is it possible to replace these with ones that don't have the LED's? My computer is in my room and I would like to sleep at night lol. I run it 24 hours a day for video encoding/rendering. If not, can I somehow disable the LEDS on these fans?

Thanks a lot guys!!!


----------



## goodtobeking

I am not sure about disabling the LEDs on the fans. May be able to just cut/rip them off, but I dont know if it would work. You can buy replacement fans for the 200mm, the first post says what they are(I think XLF and CLF series fans). Or you can get better fans, just may take not be as "plug and play" as those will be.

As for the 120 mm fans, I am sure you can add some pretty powerfull fans (deltas if your really dont care about noise, which is an issue if you sleep within 15 feet of it) that are 38mm deep.

I have a single 120mm rad(similar to the h70, but thinner) on the back exhaust port, but can only use one 25mm fan because of my top 240mm rad. But since you wont have the 240 rad to contend with, you should be fine.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iStorm;11868319*
> Hey guys!! I'm really in love with this case to replace my *****ty Antec Nine Hundred case.
> 
> The build is a 980x build (soon to be overclocked). I'm going with the H70 CPU cooler and need some help.
> 
> What are the best fans that I can run in a push-pull configuration in this case? I want the fastest and don't care if they are loud .. I run the computer 24/7 so I need fans that will last and fit in this case (i think they are 120mm?).
> 
> Thanks a lot guys!!!


Is there a reason you don't want a full water cooling loop, and not an all-in-one solution? A 980x is a hella expensive processor, and I wouldn't skimp on cooling, either.

I doubt you'd be able to sleep, with say 2 5k rpm fans, unless you sleep with ear plugs.

These are the fans you might want to consider, once they come in stock:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12365/fan-811/Scythe_Gentle_Typhoon_120mm_x_25mm_Fan_-_5400_RPM_D1225C12BBAP-31_Coming_Soon.html

Or any San Ace/Delta ulta-high rpm fan.

If you can spare a few degree swing by going with lower rpm fans, Gentle Typhoon AP-15, and Noise Blocker M12S3 fans are very nice (quiet and good performing) alternatives.


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iStorm;11868319*
> Also, on the other 2x200mm fans, is it possible to replace these with ones that don't have the LED's? My computer is in my room and I would like to sleep at night lol. I run it 24 hours a day for video encoding/rendering. If not, can I somehow disable the LEDS on these fans?


Shademaster posted in this section on the 'Unofficial Refined Rigs Thead" that he disabled the LED's in a 600T (so his rig qualified). Maybe you could contact him with a PM.


----------



## ge512

Hey guys this is my first post here. I have this case, and as I am running 2 x 5850s in CF, I think it may benefit me if I look to improve airflow through the case..

Are there any 200mm fans I should look to buy as an improvement? Would I be better off switching the top 200mm fan for two 120s?

Any help would be greatfully received


----------



## goodtobeking

Personally I dont like the 200mm fans that came with the case. And 120mm fans are very common, and come in a lot of varieties. A 200mm fan has more square area than 2x120mm fans, so it should be able to push more air. But there are not very many makers of 200mm fans. And I am not sure if you could mount a thicker 200mm fan( like the NZXT http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146003 ) up top, but you can on the front.

The 5850s are rear exhaust right, they blow the hot air out the case?? If so, the front fan is more important.

EDIT: after reading the reviews on Newegg, the NZXT may not be the fan you , or I, want. Oh yeah, welcome to OCN


----------



## ge512

Cool thanks for the help and the welcome









I have a H70 also at the moment with the radiator mounted at the back, with the standard Corsair fans pushing/pulling inwards into the case. I was thinking that I may also buy a couple of Gentle Typhoons after reading some of the recommendations round here that they are suitable for a rad.

The 5850s are rear exhaust, correct, but my cards have the XFX custom cooler (http://www.vgadownload.com/ati-graphic-card/xfx-hd-585x-znfv-radeon-hd-5850-1gb-256-bit-ddr5/) so I am guessing they probably don't perform as well cooling wise.

Performance wise they are phenomenal, I max out everything at 1080p in BFBC2 including 16x AF and 8x AA, and it runs at like 70-120fps smoothly all the time.

Temperature wise the top card gets up to about 90'c under load and the bottom card doesn't really go above 55-60.

I'll have a look for a decent 200mm fan for the front when I get the Typhoons then. But you're right, they are certainly a lot rarer!


----------



## goodtobeking

The corsair fan that comes with the case(rear exhaust), is only a 1k rpm fan. Very quiet, but not much air is moved by it. So some GTs would be good, or you can go PWM like me with the Akasa Viper or Apache fans. Silent when you dont need them, fast when you do, all by their selves(They run off of CPU temp). But for push/pull you would need one of these for multiple PWM fans
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10350/cab-183/Akasa_PWM_Splitter_-_Smart_Fan_Cable_AK-CB002.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11111/fan-709/Akasa_120mm_x_25mm_Viper_PWM_Fan_w_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearings_AK-FN059.html?tl=g36c365s936
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10345/fan-675/Akasa_120mm_x_25mm_Apache_Black_Super_Silent_PWM_Fan_w_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearings_-_Black.html?tl=g36c365s936


----------



## ge512

Thanks for your help, again! Excuse me for being a n00b, what are PWM fans? Something to do with variable speed/voltage?


----------



## goodtobeking

They are the "new" variable fans. I am not sure about normal voltage regulation, but my PWM fans go from 600RPM to like 1900RPM. With small increments and are customizable(with software) to what you want.

The only PWM fan header on my MOBO is the CPU fan, which is directed by CPU temp. Your MOBO might have the same thing, since they are both ASUS and current boards.

This is all so you dont have to have a fan controller to get the best of both worlds, performance and silence.


----------



## iStorm

I just received my case today for my new build!! It is aaaaamazingggggg looking lol!

What are the absolute best fans for this case for cooling? I am putting a 980x (will be overclocked to around ~4GHz), 980AX Corsair power supply, 2 SLI GTX 470's, H70 Corsair Water cooler.. etc in this case.

Also do you guys know if the H70 comes with 2 fans (for push - pull config) or do I reuse the stock exhaust fan? It seems like it is pretty weak so I need some good recommendations on fans/cooling for this case .

thanks


----------



## KG363

Does Corsair offer this case with a window?


----------



## iStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;11893526*
> Does Corsair offer this case with a window?


Hey, No they don't, but they are supposed to be making one with a window soon.. and also offering a window side panel for us that currently have them.


----------



## KG363

I can wait


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iStorm;11893501*
> What are the absolute best fans for this case for cooling?
> 
> Also do you guys know if the H70 comes with 2 fans (for push - pull config) or do I reuse the stock exhaust fan? It seems like it is pretty weak so I need some good recommendations on fans/cooling for this case .
> 
> thanks


Absolute best for me, or you? Since we all have different tolerances, what I like, may not be what your looking for.

Yes, the H70 comes with 2 fans, and they are decent quality rad fans. By that, I mean the noise to static pressure ratio isn't too bad.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Just thought you guys might want to see this:
http://www.corsair.com/cases/graphite-series/special-edition-white-graphite-series-600t-mid-tower-case.html


----------



## Darkcyde

Sweet! Now all we need is the windowed side panel to be available in graphite. Soon perhaps?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11907280*
> Just thought you guys might want to see this:
> http://www.corsair.com/cases/graphite-series/special-edition-white-graphite-series-600t-mid-tower-case.html


Nice, but TBH, I like the Graphite color. What sounds really nice about it though, is the window/mesh panel. And it says it comes with both, so it must be removable.

Are there any other changes made to the case, other than color and the side panel??

Thanks for keeping us updated George.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;11907337*
> Sweet! Now all we need is the windowed side panel to be available in graphite. Soon perhaps?


Yeah, we have a side panel that will be available soon that has a window cutout and comes with the optional mesh insert that can hold up to four 120mm fans. This side panel comes with the white 600T (which will actually sell for about $10-$20 more than the standard 600T) but will be sold as an add-on for those of you who already have a 600T and want a windowed side panel or mesh side panel.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Nice! Do you happen to know when will the new side panel and the new case be available in Canada?

That white one is awesome and I am very happy with my first case so I will definitely be back!


----------



## Choopy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11907280*
> Just thought you guys might want to see this:
> http://www.corsair.com/cases/graphite-series/special-edition-white-graphite-series-600t-mid-tower-case.html


Wow..I saw the 650D in another thread (which looks absolutely awesome), but this one has me more excited I think. Do want!


----------



## Sedyn

Just picked this up for a new build. Nothing to look at yet, just an AX850 because I love the quality and attention to detail of it, and an optical. Really looking forward to that side with mesh in it. Awesome!


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Very nice, I like your HDD idea for better flow through the case.


----------



## jdmfish

How much is the special edition "white" 600T? I guess I wasn't able to view the price or something...


----------



## TOFAN-PL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;11911955*
> How much is the special edition "white" 600T? I guess I wasn't able to view the price or something...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11907643*
> This side panel comes with the white 600T (which will actually sell for about $10-$20 more than the standard 600T).


10-20$ more than classic...


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOFAN-PL;11912180*
> 10-20$ more than classic...


Sure? I though he's just saying the side panel is included with the white 600T, which bought separately, would be $20.

EDIT: Nevermind.. It makes sense..


----------



## CorsairGeorge

There will be two SKUS:

Grey/Black 600T that's already out there - $159 MSRP
White 600T with side window/mesh - $179 MSRP

That's the initial plan right now. This could all change by the time this launches in a couple months.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11912639*
> There will be two SKUS:
> 
> Grey/Black 600T that's already out there - $159 MSRP
> White 600T with side window/mesh - $179 MSRP
> 
> That's the initial plan right now. This could all change by the time this launches in a couple months.


Thanks. So is the "white" going to be 'special' edition or 'limited' edition? I'm just wondering if there will be more production after the initial release, or after the first release, that's it.


----------



## Raoul

Im going to buy the White one when it comes out, its sexy!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;11913869*
> Thanks. So is the "white" going to be 'special' edition or 'limited' edition? I'm just wondering if there will be more production after the initial release, or after the first release, that's it.


Special Edition is the name of it - offered for a while. Whether it dies quickly or not depends on how well it sells.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11914688*
> Special Edition is the name of it - offered for a while. Whether it dies quickly or not depends on how well it sells.


Fair enough.









Is the fan controller the same? I've heard of folks who complain there's only really like 75% and 100% fan speed.. nothing much lower.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Definitely want a white one, any release dates yet?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGoNShow;11914701*
> Definitely want a white one, any release dates yet?


I think I read April on another forum...


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Also sounds like the new 800D replacement has better 200mm fans, are these going to be in this case as well or we can purchase seperately?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGoNShow;11914758*
> Also sounds like the new 800D replacement has better 200mm fans, are these going to be in this case as well or we can purchase seperately?


The 650D isn't an 800D replacement - it's a mid-tower case. The new fans will be in the white 600T as well (but in the white 600T they'll be white LED versions).


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Beautiful case, but bad price point.


----------



## KG363

Definitely


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Thanks George!

The case is lovely, I don't mind paying for a quality, well built, good looking case. Has features I want, space I want, cooling I want, looks I want, all going for it


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;11914699*
> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the fan controller the same? I've heard of folks who complain there's only really like 75% and 100% fan speed.. nothing much lower.


I've read some of the same complaints, and really don't understand the problem. The 200mm fans are specified to be 800 RPM, so if the controller slows them by 25% they'd be at 600 RPM. I don't see how people would want the fans turning even slower? They seem plenty slow enough (about 600 RPM) at the low range in my system.

Aside from that, the Corsair 650D page does mention a three-mode controller. Whether it has more adjustment range than continuous mode controller, it didn't say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGoNShow;11914758*
> Also sounds like the new 800D replacement has better 200mm fans, are these going to be in this case as well or we can purchase separately?


I have not found a reference to "better" fans on the 650D, from Corsair. Must have missed it.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Sorry George, 650D Mid-tower, my mistake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;11922307*
> I've read some of the same complaints, and really don't understand the problem. The 200mm fans are specified to be 800 RPM, so if the controller slows them by 25% they'd be at 600 RPM. I don't see how people would want the fans turning even slower? They seem plenty slow enough (about 600 RPM) at the low range in my system.
> 
> Aside from that, the Corsair 650D page does mention a three-mode controller. Whether it has more adjustment range than continuous mode controller, it didn't say.
> 
> I have not found a reference to "better" fans on the 650D, from Corsair. Must have missed it.


From http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/907643-corsair-obsidian-650d-mid-tower-5.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11907240*
> Good point - I'll have them all added.
> 
> As for the latches, they're necessary with the method of closing the side panel. Otherwise we'd have had to go for a much more expensive solution - we re-used a good portion of the 600T skeleton for this case.
> 
> As for the new fans, they're roughly 1000 RPM (vs 700-800 RPM for the 600T fans).
> 
> The fan controller is a three mode switch (high, medium, low) that hides in the top SATA dock area.


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11912639*
> There will be two SKUS:
> 
> Grey/Black 600T that's already out there - $159 MSRP
> White 600T with side window/mesh - $179 MSRP
> 
> That's the initial plan right now. This could all change by the time this launches in a couple months.


It must be difficult to get all these facts aligned.









I just copied this from the press section of the Corsair site;
Quote:


> Both the Corsair Gaming Audio Series HS1A and the special edition white Corsair Graphite Series 600T will be *available this month* from Corsair's worldwide network of authorized distributors and resellers. The HS1A has an MSRP in the U.S. of $79.99, and the white 600T has an MSRP of $159.99.Both products come with a 2-year warranty and, like all Corsair products, are backed by Corsair's highly regarded customer service and technical support.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Nice!


----------



## DSG

I've gotta clean up the cable management a bit, but there you have it!







I really like this case, although a few questions for fellow owners:

1) When things start to heat up, such as when operating a cpu/gpu benchmark tool or playing games or doing anything intensive on your hardware that would cause extra heat, do you notice your 600T making "cracking" or "popping" noises? At first it was really alarming to me, but now that it happens pretty much every time I'm about 10 minutes into playing a game, I'm starting to get used to it. Could something be wrong with my case or some other piece of hardware?

2) The link in the OP to the side window mod doesn't work, but I'm very interested in having a side window for my case. Any idea what price range we'd be talking about here? Also, will this end up having any effect on system temperatures or should it not make a difference?

Thanks!


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

No noises from my box!


----------



## trooper85

i dont know how to feel... happy because i know now that i will have a windowed side panel







, or sad because i will have to spent so much to have it...







, i know it is my first post here, but i discovered this owners club like 2 weeks ago, and i was waiting for my case to arrive to post my pictures and become a member, but now with this big announcement, i have to say my history... i live in El Salvador, a little crappy country... well... in terms of pc parts... i love computers, i have a loan, just to buy my dream computer, but i made a mistake, i choose the wrong case, so i spend my entire xmas bonus and added a few extra bucks to get the 600t, about a month ago, since i live in a county in which corsair doesn't sell their products (i dont blame them) i have to order it trough amazon.com, and with a little help of a frind, i was able to bring them here, i'll receive it tomorrow, along with my H70 and my Corsair Airflow 2, and some logitech speakers, everything is overprice here, a GTX470 sells around $560,







so George... can u give me a date to know when the side panel will be available, so i can start saving for it?...

To all: please bear in mind that English is not my native language, i want to apologize to everyone for my bad grammar.


----------



## tcboy88

@corsair
will corsair offer BLACK 600T with side window in the near future?
or will it offer just to sell a BLACK side panel with window?
the white 1 looks not nice at all, black 1 still looks ok

but actually i prefer silver/copper color
like tis link
















http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/851#4
http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/851#3
it is actually black, but the flash light too strong make it looks shining
but i just love the color very much!
can corsair consider the color?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSG;11922423*
> 1) When things start to heat up, such as when operating a cpu/gpu benchmark tool or playing games or doing anything intensive on your hardware that would cause extra heat, do you notice your 600T making "cracking" or "popping" noises? At first it was really alarming to me, but now that it happens pretty much every time I'm about 10 minutes into playing a game, I'm starting to get used to it. Could something be wrong with my case or some other piece of hardware?


Mine does it too. Its just like an engine ticking itself cool after you turn it off. No worries.


----------



## Meatsauce

Hi there I'm new. Just bought a 600T for my sandy bridge build and was wondering if anyone can fit the CM Hyper 212+ (in the vertical position) without having to remove the stock 200mm fan?

Testing out the new case with my old hardware. Sandy bridge needs to hurry up and release already.


----------



## goodtobeking

I cant say anything about air coolers in this case. Mine has always been water since I bought it. I really like this picture, it really shows the 600Ts epic cable management, and sexy looks

EDIT: well that one and the one above it.


----------



## amartolos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSG;11922423*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta clean up the cable management a bit, but there you have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this case, although a few questions for fellow owners:
> 
> 1) When things start to heat up, such as when operating a cpu/gpu benchmark tool or playing games or doing anything intensive on your hardware that would cause extra heat, do you notice your 600T making "cracking" or "popping" noises? At first it was really alarming to me, but now that it happens pretty much every time I'm about 10 minutes into playing a game, I'm starting to get used to it. Could something be wrong with my case or some other piece of hardware?
> 
> Thanks!


yes, you are not alone , i ve also noticed my case making the same sounds


----------



## GTR Mclaren

any videos or "live" pics of that sexy white 600T ??


----------



## handmadeandroid

Hey can I join 'the club'. Just upgraded to SLI with EVGA 470s and a sabertooth, and of course that warranted a new case! I do like the case, however I came across this forum after researching it because mine seems a little hot. I'm not sure why corsair advice for the H50 to draw air in from the back of the case. Earlier this evening the top of my case was roasting hot. Surely firing hot air across the components from the radiator is a bad idea? I'm beginning to think the H50 is a gimmick and I should just get a decent quality air cooler. What experience have folk have with this cooler?










other specs, 12gb of Gskills, 4x 1tb samsung in raid 0, 64gb crucial realssd (doesnt work on the sata 6 plugs!!) i7 920 with a mild overclock


----------



## DOOOLY

Man i am getting one of these tomorrow ! on sale for 139.99  http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX30870(ME).aspx


----------



## goodtobeking

Welcome handmadeandroid. It seems this thread brings in a LOT of new blood. Now if we could convince them all to fold...

Nice looking rig you have there. You could take the top HDD cage and mount it next to the PSU(since you have it just about full). And if you have 2 120mm fans laying around, I would ditch that top 200mm fan. It should help your temps

As for the Rad on you H50, cool air is always best. And with 2 470s, you have a lot of heat inside the case. But my 2 Rads (120 and a 240) are all exhausting out, using the hot air from the case. I dont want all my fans blowing into the case, and I want to use the front fan filters.

It doesnt matter how hot the case gets on top(most the heat is generated there), it matters how hot the components are inside the case. Run HWmonitor and watch temps for a couple days(or hours if stress testing).

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;11932067*
> Man i am getting one of these tomorrow ! on sale for 139.99  http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX30870(ME).aspx


Thats what I got mine for at MC. Was a 20$ MIR. I had to jump when I seen it. Hope you do too.


----------



## DOOOLY

Kinda tired of the Antec 1200 and i wanna go back to mid towers, and this case seems to be the best bang for your buck, Plus maybe i will mod the antec 1200.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;11932206*
> Kinda tired of the Antec 1200 and i wanna go back to mid towers, and this case seems to be the best bang for your buck, Plus maybe i will mod the antec 1200.


I did the same with my Antec 300. Got this so I could mod the Antec for another build I was wanting to do. Now I am always thinking about modding this case. The Antec is a perfect case for modding IMO, while the 600T just asks to be touched and caressed. Only modding the 600T needs is new fans, and a 120 in the 5.25 bays.


----------



## handmadeandroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;11932148*
> Welcome handmadeandroid. It seems this thread brings in a LOT of new blood. Now if we could convince them all to fold...
> 
> Nice looking rig you have there. You could take the top HDD cage and mount it next to the PSU(since you have it just about full). And if you have 2 120mm fans laying around, I would ditch that top 200mm fan. It should help your temps
> 
> As for the Rad on you H50, cool air is always best. And with 2 470s, you have a lot of heat inside the case. But my 2 Rads (120 and a 240) are all exhausting out, using the hot air from the case. I dont want all my fans blowing into the case, and I want to use the front fan filters.
> 
> It doesnt matter how hot the case gets on top(most the heat is generated there), it matters how hot the components are inside the case. Run HWmonitor and watch temps for a couple days(or hours if stress testing).
> 
> EDIT:
> Thats what I got mine for at MC. Was a 20$ MIR. I had to jump when I seen it. Hope you do too.


Hey man, this forums awesome, very quick responses! Would you mind clearing a couple of points up please - : If I add two fans to the top should they both be in exhaust. I've got two matching skythes Kaze Jyu Slim and I think they will be 1000 rpms. I could actually fit them on the outside under the removable cover because they are so thin. And am I right in understanding I should have the radiator as it is in my pictures with the fan exausting? This seems a little weird to me because where is the rad getting cool air from, the front fan doesn't seem very powerful to me and as you mentioned the 470s do create some heat. I fancy full watercooling but its just so dam expensive on top of the cost of a rig!
On a side note, I was supposed to be upgrading the CPU to the 950 because I saw one on ebay that was £150 new...but alas I was ripped off, even though the seller had excellent feedback. I'll get my money back from paypal, but I'd already bought a small lian li A-05N case, some ram and a PNY 460 overclocked to go with my old asus board and what I thought would be my old 920. I wonder when the i7s 1156s will be reduced.
Only thing that worries me about folding is my power bill, it's not cheap in the UK. I got this hardware for 3D modelling and using the CUDA cores to render with the likes of octane.

oh and edit what is that black box for?.......tucking cables?


----------



## Nytesnypr

I'm Running my H70 push/pull exhaust to avoid sucking in the hot air from my GPUs. But my NB temps are running 40-41, which is high to me. They were low 30s in my Antec case. Just wondering what others NB temps are. Ans id I should swap my fans around for intake.


----------



## staryoshi

I'll be joining the club as soon as the special edition 600T launches


----------



## handmadeandroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;11932701*
> I'll be joining the club as soon as the special edition 600T launches


Whites the new black


----------



## AuraNova

I want a 600T, but I have too many cases as it is.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytesnypr;11932352*
> I'm Running my H70 push/pull exhaust to avoid sucking in the hot air from my GPUs. But my NB temps are running 40-41, which is high to me. They were low 30s in my Antec case. Just wondering what others NB temps are. Ans id I should swap my fans around for intake.


There will be an insert for the windowed side panel to fit 4 120mm fans. That should cool down the NB area.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;11932701*
> I'll be joining the club as soon as the special edition 600T launches


Probably here as well.. either that or the 650D.. which ever is in stock when I'm ready to purchase.


----------



## Darkcyde

Anyone looking to replace the 200mm x 20mm fans may want to check this out.

http://www.coolcox.com/products/dcfan/led20020.asp

Don't know about retailers though.


----------



## magicase

For the top fans are the holes meant for 12 or 14cm fans?


----------



## sidibali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;11933959*
> For the top fans are the holes meant for 12 or 14cm fans?


12 cm X 2


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidibali;11934136*
> 12 cm X 2


The review from Techpowerup said 2 x 14cm so i'm a bit confused.


----------



## sidibali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;11934378*
> The review from Techpowerup said 2 x 14cm so i'm a bit confused.


i put 2x GT ap 15 on top

tried 2x 14 noctua fan , not fit

dont know about other fan


----------



## TARRCO

Ordered this lot from GAM.. Now for the wait :tired:










You proud?
















This will be going into my 600T and replacing my H50..










360 rad uptop (modded) and 240 rad at the front.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;11934378*
> The review from Techpowerup said 2 x 14cm so i'm a bit confused.


Definitely 120mm fans for the top. I have 2 x Sharkoons there. 2 x 140mm will NOT fit


----------



## handmadeandroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TARRCO;11935131*
> Ordered this lot from GAM.. Now for the wait :tired:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You proud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be going into my 600T and replacing my H50..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 360 rad uptop (modded) and 240 rad at the front.


Salutes


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TARRCO;11935131*
> Ordered this lot from GAM.. Now for the wait :tired:
> 
> You proud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be going into my 600T and replacing my H50..
> 
> *
> 360 rad uptop (modded) and 240 rad at the front.*


Cant wait to see that. Both will almost fit, and with a little modding it may work. Hopefully it turns out good. The top will house another 120 fan, but need to cut the top mesh's supports down to side. The part I am worried about is cutting out the plastic behind the fan controller to make it work. Dont know if it will fall apart. Good luck.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TARRCO;11935131*
> Ordered this lot from GAM.. Now for the wait :tired:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You proud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be going into my 600T and replacing my H50..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 360 rad uptop (modded) and 240 rad at the front.


I can't wait to see this.


----------



## tand1

Here's mine. It's not as neat as some of the others pictured, but it works








Seems to run a tad hot as well.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *handmadeandroid;11936714*
> Salutes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11938197*
> I can't wait to see this.


Thanks,







Neither can I, should be quite fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;11937185*
> Cant wait to see that. Both will almost fit, and with a little modding it may work. Hopefully it turns out good. The top will house another 120 fan, but need to cut the top mesh's supports down to side. The part I am worried about is cutting out the plastic behind the fan controller to make it work. Dont know if it will fall apart. Good luck.


I got my friends 360 rad and should JUST fit without the need to cut into the pastic. Only the metal. Will just wait and see


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tand1;11939563*
> Here's mine. It's not as neat as some of the others pictured, but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to run a tad hot as well.


You should turn the drives around and maybe move the HDD cage next to the PSU to get some more air in there


----------



## tand1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


You should turn the drives around and maybe move the HDD cage next to the PSU to get some more air in there










Great ideas, thanks. Looks like I could route the PSU cables through the gromet instead to free up room for the HDD cage.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tand1*


Great ideas, thanks. Looks like I could route the PSU cables through the gromet instead to free up room for the HDD cage.


Can you take your 8pin CPU wire behind the MOBO tray and back out the top/back corner hole. It would clean it up a lot(along with the HHD turn and movement) and running PSU wires into the first grommet. I just shoved my few loose wires behind the MOBO tray.


----------



## tand1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


Can you take your 8pin CPU wire behind the MOBO tray and back out the top/back corner hole. It would clean it up a lot(along with the HHD turn and movement) and running PSU wires into the first grommet. I just shoved my few loose wires behind the MOBO tray.


I tried to route the 8-pin cable behind before-it's just too short. I did move the HDD cage. I left it turned as is for now so it's easier to work with. Unfortunately, it does look a little crummier now as I moved my fans from the control knob to the motherboard for sleep-mode purposes. Those Antec fans up top just have short wires.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tand1*


Great ideas, thanks. Looks like I could route the PSU cables through the gromet instead to free up room for the HDD cage.


Yep route the PSU cables through the grommet. When you move the HDD cage next to it then it will cover up the cables that are showing through the gap


----------



## DOOOLY

Well add me to the club, just got mine today and i am so happy with it







compared to the Antec 1200, the 1200 is tall but the 600T you could fit a car in it







. Well here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## jdmfish

DOOOLY, is that the Silverstone Air Penetrator on the H50? If not, which fan is that?


----------



## TARRCO

Ok looks like I miscalculated







I didn't look close enough to the top.. theres like a risen part that will make 1 side of the rad rise and hit the grill thingy







so probs just go 240 top & 240 front & maybe 120 rear to make up for the loss


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TARRCO;11947061*
> Ok looks like I miscalculated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't look close enough to the top.. theres like a risen part that will make 1 side of the rad rise and hit the grill thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so probs just go 240 top & 240 front & maybe 120 rear to make up for the loss


That's one heck of a system. Make sure you have a strong enough pump, or pumps for 3 rads, plus blocks.


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;11946985*
> DOOOLY, is that the Silverstone Air Penetrator on the H50? If not, which fan is that?


Yes it is a Silverstone Air Penetrator, I need to get something else temps suck


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;11947672*
> Yes it is a Silverstone Air Penetrator, I need to get something else temps suck


They are great for a case fan but they have really bad static pressure. Check this thread out for good rad fans. Martinm210 is the man.
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/859483-round-6-fan-testing-working-thread.html


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARRCO*


Ok looks like I miscalculated







I didn't look close enough to the top.. theres like a risen part that will make 1 side of the rad rise and hit the grill thingy







so probs just go 240 top & 240 front & maybe 120 rear to make up for the loss










Are you going to cut into the 5.25 drive bays to make that 240 fit?? I couldnt get mine to fit even without the pedestal for the HDD cage. To make it easier, you can get a 200mm rad(Phyboia or something is the brand). To fit my 120mm and fan in the back, I had to move my top 240 toward the front one hole(I got 6 out of 8 screws to line up without drilling new ones). And I found it easier to have the fan as pull, exhausting out of the case. So the rad wouldnt touch the back panel release latch.

Unless you are going to buy the new mesh sidepanel, you are going to recycle hot air from your rad. Reusing air to cool a rad that is already heated by another rad is not a good idea.


----------



## AllLeafs

Is there a retailer that has the window versions of the case yet? Or the white version? I can't find it.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllLeafs;11952727*
> Is there a retailer that has the window versions of the case yet? Or the white version? I can't find it.


Hasn't been released yet, that's why you can't find it.


----------



## DOOOLY

They say..

"We currently have plans to release alternative side panels for the 600T as a separate accessory; however there is not a firm release date at this time"

So if they decide to make the 600T, black window version this will be awesome








Maybe the black version would look cool with two white doors


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;11955488*
> Maybe the black version would look cool with two white doors


I think I would get


----------



## DOOOLY

Hey well i thought i would change the 200mm with two 120mm silverstone air
penetrator ap121 and i did a little ghetto modding







all i need was a zip tie.


----------



## jdmfish

Not bad Doooly.

Now get a zip tie and another 120mm fan, and zip tie it to the HDD bay.


----------



## trooper85

Here's mine! finally, after almost 1 month, i received it on Friday, took my time to assemble on Saturday, and do a fresh windows installation, im hoping to be the only one in my country with this case







... also got a new H70...

Too bad im still unable to overclock this $#!t...






































































Old dusty case:



















Can i join the club? Please?


----------



## jdmfish

Not a bad little system. If you hit up the CPU section, I'm sure _someone_ will be able to help you..


----------



## xlBluex

Hey guys, I might get this case to replace my old one, and it's not really my area of expertise, what I wanted to know if the front usb 3.0 ports fit on an older board, such as mine that only supports usb 2.0. And how is the airflow in this case?


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlBluex*


Hey guys, I might get this case to replace my old one, and it's not really my area of expertise, what I wanted to know if the front usb 3.0 ports fit on an older board, such as mine that only supports usb 2.0. And how is the airflow in this case?


You will need a USB 3.0 on your motherboard to use the USB 3.0 on the front of the case.


----------



## dan+e

Do you guys know when will the White edition arrive?


----------



## xlBluex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*


You will need a USB 3.0 on your motherboard to use the USB 3.0 on the front of the case.


Yea, but if I connect these ports to my mobo, can I use those ports as usb 2.0 ports?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan†e*


Do you guys know when will the White edition arrive?


Should be available worldwide in April.


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlBluex*


Yea, but if I connect these ports to my mobo, can I use those ports as usb 2.0 ports?


Yes the USB 2.0 on the case you hook those up to a header, the USB 3.0 has to be hook up to a usb 3.0 port


----------



## DOOOLY

sorry double post


----------



## GTR Mclaren

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/39740-ces-2011-hands-corsair-s-new-products.html

the white 600T looks great


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11961825*
> Should be available worldwide in April.


That's a severe disappointment... I was hoping we'd see it sometime this month, February at the latest... I'm very interested in the 600T, but not without a side-panel window, and I much prefer white to black.

I was looking forward to posting a hands-on review of it and putting together a build around it with a compelling color scheme. I guess I'll have to look elsewhere for my next case.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## TARRCO

*MISSSION COMPLETE!*



























JUUUST FITS! with the Rez in the top 2 bays

More pictures later, net's capped atm, that photo took about 2 hours to upload hahaha.

H50 Load Temps after 30m on max speed (3k) - 59-55-51-54

Watercooling load temps after 1 hour on min fan speed - 48-43-42-46

OH SNAP!


----------



## jdmfish

TARRCO, are you able to use 3 fans on that 360 rad?

And what kind of OC are you using?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;11968381*
> TARRCO, are you able to use 3 fans on that 360 rad?
> 
> And what kind of OC are you using?


Yeah that's where I fail'd.... it's currently only using 2 fans







and it's @3.4ghz.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TARRCO;11968385*
> Yeah that's where I fail'd.... it's currently only using 2 fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's @3.4ghz.


What are your ambients? I'm going to throttle down to 3.4 and see what kind of temps I get.. At 3.8 I'm in the upper 50's with HT disabled (about the same as a quad core i5).


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;11968432*
> What are your ambients? I'm going to throttle down to 3.4 and see what kind of temps I get.. At 3.8 I'm in the upper 50's with HT disabled (about the same as a quad core i5).


Right now my Keyboard tells me 24 (mx5500







) but today in the day it almost hit 38! ambient.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TARRCO;11968445*
> Right now my Keyboard tells me 24 (mx5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but today in the day it almost hit 38! ambient.


Ok.. it's 73f in here now. I have to leave for a little while, but I'll post back with my temps @ 3.4 with my little Eco.

What TIM did you use?


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TARRCO;11968385*
> Yeah that's where I fail'd.... it's currently only using 2 fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's @3.4ghz.


Why not just put the 3rd fan on in a push configuration on the bottom side? It looks like there is room.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;11968453*
> Ok.. it's 73f in here now. I have to leave for a little while, but I'll post back with my temps @ 3.4 with my little Eco.
> 
> What TIM did you use?


Artic Silver 3


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope;11968471*
> Why not just put the 3rd fan on in a push configuration on the bottom side? It looks like there is room.


Only way it would work, if he mounted the 3rd fan, inside the case, and had it as a "pull" pulling the warm air from the rad and dumping it back into the case. I see why he didn't do that.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;11968535*
> Only way it would work, if he mounted the 3rd fan, inside the case, and had it as a "pull" pulling the warm air from the rad and dumping it back into the case. I see why he didn't do that.


Nahhh, there's 2 fans uptop (ontop of rad pulling cold air in) and the fan at the rear is also pulling cold air in then the 120mm and the 200m at the front are pulling it out the front.

Heres some better pics


----------



## jdmfish

Oh, so you don't have the fans pulling the air from the rad kinda like this:

^ ^
fan fan

rad

You have it setup like this:

fan fan
v v

rad

Pushing the warm air from the rad back into your case?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;11968652*
> Oh, so you don't have the fans pulling the air from the rad kinda like this:
> 
> ^ ^
> fan fan
> 
> rad
> 
> You have it setup like this:
> 
> fan fan
> v v
> 
> rad
> 
> Pushing the warm air from the rad back into your case?


The 2nd config but thing is... it isn't coming out warm the other side.... it's coming out quite cold.


----------



## TARRCO

Here's my load temps after 10 min of prime.


----------



## TOFAN-PL

Try first config
Quote:


> ^ ^
> fan fan
> 
> rad


It should cool your processor even better...
Did you made any new screw holes or used the ones existed already??


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TOFAN-PL*


Try first config

It should cool your processor even better...
Did you made any new screw holes or used the ones existed already??



He may not be producing enough heat to see a difference yet. An i5 QC @ 3.4 doesn't produce a ton of heat to begin with.


----------



## magicase

Does anyone know how many CFM the 20cm fans have?


----------



## GJF47

76 cfm


----------



## magicase

Thinking of replacing the front 20cm with a Silverstone SST- AP181 (32mm thick). Will the fan be able to side into the 20cm bracket without affecting the hdd cages?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;11976689*
> Thinking of replacing the front 20cm with a Silverstone SST- AP181 (32mm thick). Will the fan be able to side into the 20cm bracket without affecting the hdd cages?


There's a little more than 33mm from the front of the case to the HDD cage platform so it will be a tight squeeze.

THREAD UPDATE: New club name and new sig. Get it while it's fresh!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;11977032*
> THREAD UPDATE: New club name and new sig. Get it while it's fresh!


Sweet. But I may keep the old sig. I really dig the 600T.


----------



## Madchuckles

Picked this up during boxing day for $114 and it finally arrived. Kinda crappy that my CPU cooler got in the way of the top mounted fan so I had to remove it. Love it so far!


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madchuckles;11979211*
> Picked this up during boxing day for $114 and it finally arrived. Kinda crappy that my CPU cooler got in the way of the top mounted fan so I had to remove it. Love it so far!


You could always mount 2 *120mm fans uptop under the grill


----------



## Pejaten10

A month ago bought this great case. And it's a pleasure to do mod on this case. Such a beautiful case. Minimalist and mature in design, and great cable management.
For those of you that complain about side window, just do little workout, it's really fun to do case modding. Corsair has outdone them self this time.

Here are the pictures :


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;11977032*
> There's a little more than 33mm from the front of the case to the HDD cage platform so it will be a tight squeeze.
> 
> THREAD UPDATE: New club name and new sig. Get it while it's fresh!


Why the name change, I think when people do a search for the case they are going to search 600T


----------



## craney

Just been watching reviews on this case and i fallen in love with it!! I have an antec 1200 at the mo and im really considering upgrading to this is it worth it do you think? or should i wait for the 650d thats in the pipeline?

Oh decisions decisions


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11982373*
> Why the name change, I think when people do a search for the case they are going to search 600T


"600T" is mentioned in this thread enough that it will show up in search.

It's better streamlined to allow the addition of future cases if Corsair where to add to the Graphite series


----------



## bzb_

pejaten

Great mod how thick is the plexi and was it hard to cut for the latches.


----------



## CountChoculitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TARRCO;11979679*
> You could always mount 2 *120mm fans uptop under the grill


How do you do that exactly? I am going to be getting a 600T next week with my Sandy Bridge parts. Are there screw holes already in there you can use? Thanks.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Yes the top fan holes are already there for 2x120's


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;11985354*
> Just been watching reviews on this case and i fallen in love with it!! I have an antec 1200 at the mo and im really considering upgrading to this is it worth it do you think? or should i wait for the 650d thats in the pipeline?
> 
> Oh decisions decisions


I had the 1200 and switched to 600T man its freaking awesome ! Way more room for cable management.


----------



## CountChoculitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGoNShow;11990821*
> Yes the top fan holes are already there for 2x120's


Sweet thanks, I did not know that.


----------



## Swedish_Porn_rulz

Proud new owner of the 600T and loving it's sexy looks, bit disappointed by temps though gets a little on the hot side when pushed. I've ordered a Noctua D14 should arrive within the week, might also grab an extra 140mm Noctua case fan and play around with locations inside the case, i wanna improve the airflow if i can.

Also, Just a heads up for those looking to buy a 600T it's quite a bit larger than your average midtower, i was quite surprised tbh, it's a beast!


----------



## Pejaten10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bzb_;11990391*
> pejaten
> 
> Great mod how thick is the plexi and was it hard to cut for the latches.


Plexi thickness is 5 mm, and it is hard to cut the latches.


----------



## handmadeandroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pejaten10;11982079*
> A month ago bought this great case. And it's a pleasure to do mod on this case. Such a beautiful case. Minimalist and mature in design, and great cable management.
> For those of you that complain about side window, just do little workout, it's really fun to do case modding. Corsair has outdone them self this time.
> 
> Here are the pictures :


wow awesome man


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;11989318*
> "600T" is mentioned in this thread enough that it will show up in search.
> 
> It's better streamlined to allow the addition of future cases if Corsair where to add to the Graphite series


Wouldn't it be better to call the group "The Corsair Graphite Series Club" ?


----------



## designflaw

Thanks for all the pictures guys - this is the case of my dreams with the awesome cable management. I've decided on this case over the CM Storm Sniper.

My local MC is out of stock and the final parts for my new build are arriving tomorrow so it looks like I'll be throwing them in my old Antec 900 for the time being.

I think I'm going to wait for the Special Edition white version of the 600T - that thing looks awesome. Hopefully I'll be joining this club for reals by the end of the month!


----------



## denydog

I just recieved email that newegg has 600T for a couple bucks off, free shipping, and a MIR.


----------



## Phixit

Just got this case today .. amazing !


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pejaten10*


A month ago bought this great case. And it's a pleasure to do mod on this case. Such a beautiful case. Minimalist and mature in design, and great cable management.
For those of you that complain about side window, just do little workout, it's really fun to do case modding. Corsair has outdone them self this time.

Here are the pictures :











































Freaking sexy!









..... makes my one look like crap


----------



## goodtobeking

Hey Pejaten10, I love the side panel. How hard was it to lock in at the bottom, and to get the latches in the right place. And what tools did you use. Does the top key lock still work??


----------



## a guy

Pejaten10 thaks for showing us up aesthetically. Insanly clean. I swear that pannel make it look even bigger. Rekn you could post a picture with the side off?

Ill post pictures of my new build early next week


----------



## GttG

removed


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GttG;12001631*
> Just finished my build in this case and I love it. Best case I've worked with so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome mod Pejaten10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my temps are a bit on the high side but nothing alarming. 22 °C ambient, Low 60s for CPU at max load and mid 70s for the GPU with all fans running at low speed (except the 570 and heat sink fans).
> 
> Had some spare fans so I strapped two more onto the HDD cages. Not sure if it helps at all to be honest but it's not much louder and I like the look of it!


Nice new build, and welcome to OCN. Your build is as clean as can be, and a beast Im sure.

I need to upload some new pics of mine. I installed 2 120mm fans up front, and add some other small features. My temps are great now that its tweaked out, IMO anyways.


----------



## m3th0d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pejaten10;11982079*
> A month ago bought this great case. And it's a pleasure to do mod on this case. Such a beautiful case. Minimalist and mature in design, and great cable management.
> For those of you that complain about side window, just do little workout, it's really fun to do case modding. Corsair has outdone them self this time.
> 
> Here are the pictures :


OMG, THAT IS SOOO SEXY.

Corsair better be lookin' at this. I want my side panel EXACTLY like that!


----------



## Phixit

Here is mine :










Not perfect. One of the little plasic thing went loose (near MOBO SATA connectors) and I didn't manage to put it back.

Did you guys replace any fans ? It seems like stock fans aren't spinning much even at full speed.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phixit;12009639*
> Here is mine :
> 
> Not perfect. One of the little plasic thing went loose (near MOBO SATA connectors) and I didn't manage to put it back.
> 
> Did you guys replace any fans ? It seems like stock fans aren't spinning much even at full speed.


Its not hard putting those rubber grommets back in. Just use your fingers and slide it back on. Take off one your not using and check it out if you need too.

I replaced all the stock fans. Only one I am keeping is the rear 120mm fan. It is very quiet and pushes some air(1k Rpm fan speed), where I dont think the 200mm fans do anything.

Welcome BTW


----------



## Phixit

Should I replace the top fan by 2x120mm or 1x200m (Cooler Master MegaFlow 200) ? Does the fan controller has enough power for 4 fans ?


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phixit;12019672*
> Should I replace the top fan by 2x120mm or 1x200m (Cooler Master MegaFlow 200) ? Does the fan controller has enough power for 4 fans ?


Im running 4 Sharkoons 120mm off the fan controller and have changed the top fan for 2 x 120mm


----------



## Travka

Hey guys, I don't think i'm new here but I guess my old account got deleted or I guess I never signed up (thought I did?)...

Anyway I got this 600t. It's a nice looking case and I love the space but the stock fans are awful. I'm disappointed in Corsair because they did not leave you the option to put 2x 120mm fans.

I've got a total of six GentleTyphoon AP-15's, and only two are being used since I'm puzzled how to setup my airflow. With two pushing air out and only one on intake it will have pretty bad negative airflow

Must... fix...


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travka;12023690*
> Hey guys, I don't think i'm new here but I guess my old account got deleted or I guess I never signed up (thought I did?)...
> 
> Anyway I got this 600t. It's a nice looking case and I love the space but the stock fans are awful. I'm disappointed in Corsair because they did not leave you the option to put 2x 120mm fans.
> 
> I've got a total of six GentleTyphoon AP-15's, and only two are being used since I'm puzzled how to setup my airflow. With two pushing air out and only one on intake it will have pretty bad negative airflow
> 
> Must... fix...


Must...Find...Another...Phone....
Once I do I can upload some pictures. I mounted 2 120mm fans up front. Drilled out new 3/16 holes to match the 200mm "grill". Also have another inside the 5.25 bays. 3 in, 3 out for me. And the 3 out have rads


----------



## Travka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12023812*
> Must...Find...Another...Phone....
> Once I do I can upload some pictures. I mounted 2 120mm fans up front. Drilled out new 3/16 holes to match the 200mm "grill". Also have another inside the 5.25 bays. 3 in, 3 out for me. And the 3 out have rads


I'd appreciate it if you'd take some pics, I feel like my video card is starved for air. 80% fan, rarely goes above 75c~ but non-100% load. I find this unacceptible and the general consensus regarding the fans seem to indicate they are pretty awful, so much in fact that I take it the CorsairGeorge has informed oc.net they would be shipping new/better fans with the 650t.


----------



## mikami

guys thinking about getting this case and I would like to ask if you can turn off the fan leds? Or unplug them; like with the storm sniper fans?


----------



## GJF47

No you cant mate. But you could just change the fans?


----------



## mikami

kinda strapped for cash after my gtx580 purchase. Is it possible to simply just cut the led cables ? hmm Or is there a cheap non led version of the fans?


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikami;12024072*
> guys thinking about getting this case and I would like to ask if you can turn off the fan leds? Or unplug them; like with the storm sniper fans?


I just took a look at my fan out of curiosity, and there is a pair of wires (one silver, one copper) that travel from the hub in the center, along an arm of the fan, to the outside frame. They are pretty easy to get to. These obviously connect to the LED's on the outside of the fan. Disconnect or snip at least one.

( FYI, I answered this same question on the Corsair Forum recently)


----------



## goodtobeking

Ok, Finally got them pictures to UL. The first picture is with all the plastic removed, personally I like the look of the naked case. If I break some of the plastic, I may remove it all and slap some mods on it.










Here is before and after drilling holes. Notice the small dots in the center of the boxes, and at the intersecting lines. I used a spring loaded center punch to help with the drill. Then I used a small(something like 1/16-3/32) and then stepped it up to the 3/16 size, which is the size of the rest of the grill holes.


















After quickly using a grinder(forgot I had company coming over). Now just need some sandpaper and some paint(all we had was not black and cans were frozen). Fans mounted using some antivibration mounts.










Now with fans installed without filters, and with filters installed.


















My sideways HDD and SSD










Really tight for my Rads, and the push fan on the 120 fits in perfectly without any screws(lightly tight fit).










Last pic of my Killcoil inside my tubing










I have some pictures back on like page 10 or so, of the fan in the 5.25 bays. I also added a fillport to the top, under the removeable mesh grill.

Still have some ideas of things I want to do, but I am going to need to mod my old Antec 300 and turn it into a HTPC. Let me know what you all think.

EDIT: fixed the pictures. Still not very good at this web page stuff. And its a bigger post than I thought...But a good one IMO


----------



## magicase

Like the 2x12 design at the front. Top looks like it isn't fully inside the grill but won't be much of an issue. Will definitely give more cfm than the stock 20cm.

I'll try putting in the silverstone 18cm fan in when i get my 600T case later.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;12027329*
> Like the 2x12 design at the front. Top looks like it isn't fully inside the grill but won't be much of an issue. Will definitely give more cfm than the stock 20cm.
> 
> I'll try putting in the silverstone 18cm fan in when i get my 600T case later.


It actually is inside of the grill. Cant really see it to good in that picture. Thats where I made my starting point. When I find the right material, I am going to cover all the unused holes to help keep the fan from recycling air.


----------



## Melee

Does anyone happen to know the release date of the 600T White Limited Edition? Everything I've found says sometime this month, but it's already the 16th and still no set date.







lol I'm definitely considering picking one up.


----------



## GJF47

I thought it was due in April?


----------



## designflaw

The 650D is due out in April. The SE White 600T was said to be out "this month" earlier this month.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Can I replace the 200mm fan in the front for 2x120?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam;12033480*
> Can I replace the 200mm fan in the front for 2x120?


Sure would be nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam;12033480*
> Can I replace the 200mm fan in the front for 2x120?


You can, with a little modding. Check last page, I posted some pics of mine with 2x120s up front.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designflaw;12033382*
> The 650D is due out in April. The SE White 600T was said to be out "this month" earlier this month.


Both cases are shipping in February/March and will be in stores about a month after that, depending on when they're ordered.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

^^ Can't wait!! Any new pictures out yet? Side panel updates?


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12033545*
> You can, with a little modding. Check last page, I posted some pics of mine with 2x120s up front.


Love the pictures and mod, I think I will be next







Thanks!


----------



## KingFrizzy

WOW! I'am really liking this case im pretty sure i'll end switching from the 800D to it before I go off to college.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGoNShow;12037707*
> Love the pictures and mod, I think I will be next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Post pics so I can add you to the list.


----------



## Nambo

Does anyone know when the 600T side panel will be available? (Sorry if its been asked here or in another thread)

I will be posting pics soon!


----------



## Phixit

Nevermind, to be deleted.


----------



## designflaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Both cases are shipping in February/March and will be in stores about a month after that, depending on when they're ordered.


Thanks! That disappoints me a tad because the PR said this month but I'll still wait


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nambo;12040834*
> Does anyone know when the 600T side panel will be available? (Sorry if its been asked here or in another thread)
> 
> I will be posting pics soon!


Welcome Nambo. I dont remember our Corsair rep, CorsairGeorge, saying anything about when the sidepanel will be released. But I would assume about the same time as the release of the white edition 600T/650D.

EDIT: I am also waiting for the side panel. I want to mount 4 fans to it instead of the window. Just for when I am folding/crunching/video editing for hours on end


----------



## BLAUcopter

New 600T Build!

Amazing case, props to Corsair!



















(Also, first post WOOT!)


----------



## mikami

hey blau is that a cooler master megaflow 200x30mm fan on the top? my 600t came today gonna move over my stuff tomorrow morning


----------



## BLAUcopter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikami*


hey blau is that a cooler master megaflow 200x30mm fan on the top? my 600t came today gonna move over my stuff tomorrow morning


It's the fan that comes stock with the 600T.

Looks a bit blue however it's white in person.


----------



## hybridtech

BLAUcopter, superbly clean install, don't know what the machinery is but the aesthetics are beautiful.


----------



## Nambo

Here is my current set up built jan 3rd:

i7-2600K cpu ->Coolit Eco ALC cpu water cooler (Idle @ 29-32*C)
Asus P8P67 PRO mobo ->Comes with an extra 2xUSB 3.0 I attached to rear through PCI slot above gpu
4GB corsair XMS3 ram ->Arctic Cooling Turbo Module Ram cooler
Sapphire HD6870 gpu (Idle @ 38*C, 65*C Max under load)
Corsair AX750 Gold Psu
Corsair 600T case:
2x120mm Noctua NF-P12's at the top
2x120mm Noctua NF-P12's on the Coolit Eco as INTAKE (Will test temperature with it as exhaust later on)
2x120mm on the HDD cages. (1 is stock from rear exhaust of 600T, 1 is stock from Coolit Eco ALC and these are both LOUD)
1x140mm Nocua NF-P14 above a Samsung 22x DVD optical drive.

1x 1TB WDblack
1x 1TB Seagate (notice the red sata cables i had to buy loool)
1x 2TB WDgreen
1x 320gb Fujitsu

Asus VH236H 23" LCD, Samsung 17" LCD
Logitech 5.1 Speakers
Logitech G15 keyboard
Logitech MX518 Mouse

Plans for future: 
Remove top fans: 2x120mm Noctuas and replace with 2x140mm noctuas (Push more air out!)
Remove HDD cage fans(they are loud): and replace with the 2x120mm Noctuas from the top
Purchase the side panel with 4x120mm fans when it comes out!!!







can't wait or go to homedepot to make my plexi glass panel like that other dude.


----------



## designflaw

Looks good BLAUcopter. What did you use for that ATX 24 pin? Are those extension cables from NZXT?


----------



## BLAUcopter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *designflaw*


Looks good BLAUcopter. What did you use for that ATX 24 pin? Are those extension cables from NZXT?


You are correct! I will most likely also buy the 8 pin extentions for my GPU however does anyone know if the 8 pin NZXT can be split into a 6 pin?


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;12071921*
> You are correct! I will most likely also buy the 8 pin extentions for my GPU however does anyone know if the 8 pin NZXT can be split into a 6 pin?


Yes they can. Its a 6pin with the 2pin separate so you can just leave that tucked away behind the mobo tray


----------



## BLAUcopter

I was just reading up on positive and negative case pressure and it got me thinking of my 600T which, If I have figured this out correctly, is a negative pressure case due to there being only one intake fan.

Has anyone tried turning it into a positive pressure case?

I guess you could flip the top 200mm fan to suck air into the case and maybe fill some of the 5.25 bays with another intake, 120mm?

Might try it and see how I go with temps / dust buildup.


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;12087929*
> I was just reading up on positive and negative case pressure and it got me thinking of my 600T which, If I have figured this out correctly, is a negative pressure case due to there being only one intake fan.
> 
> Has anyone tried turning it into a positive pressure case?
> 
> I guess you could flip the top 200mm fan to suck air into the case and maybe fill some of the 5.25 bays with another intake, 120mm?
> 
> Might try it and see how I go with temps / dust buildup.


You can add another 12cm fan in the 5.25" bay. For me it would work out 184cfm in, 153cfm out. This is excluding the psu and gpu exhaust fans but they will probably be 30cfm at most all together.


----------



## BLAUcopter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;12087993*
> You can add another 12cm fan in the 5.25" bay. For me it would work out 184cfm in, 153cfm out. This is excluding the psu and gpu exhaust fans but they will probably be 30cfm at most all together.


How do you secure the 120 in the drive bays?

In my old V9 case a had a 120 suspended in there with cable ties and that seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## goodtobeking

I would say my case is positive pressure. I have 3 120mm fans intake, and 3 120mm fans exhaust. And the 3 exhaust have Rads on them, so I assume they have less flow.

All are controlled by my MOBO, 3 PWM fans from cpu header(exhaust), and 2 controlled by the Chassis 2 fan header(front intake instead of 200mm). The last is an antec tricool that is set on medium(in the bottom 5.25 bays).

I mounted my 5.25 bay fan by attaching it to an old CDrom drive tray, after taking it apart. Made it so I can slide it in far enough, so I can put the front covers/filters back on. I posted some pics somewhere in this thread.

Sorry if something doesnt sound right, just got home from snowplowing for 10 hours. Kinda have a natural buzz going.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12089100*
> Sorry if something doesnt sound right, just got home from snowplowing for 10 hours. Kinda have a natural buzz going.


Plow "king" eh?


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;12088442*
> How do you secure the 120 in the drive bays?
> 
> In my old V9 case a had a 120 suspended in there with cable ties and that seemed to work pretty well.


I bought one of these a while ago to use on the 5.25" bays :http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_198&products_id=13088

If you are tight on budget you can use cable ties on the 4 screw holes to tie up the fan.


----------



## vrdubin6

I just used a small square of double sided tape to attach it to the bottom of the tray.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;12091563*
> Plow "king" eh?


I am king when I am driving the plow truck. Everybody gives rightaway to me, if not, I blast them with the salt spreader. Its good to be me.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12094944*
> I am king when I am driving the plow truck. Everybody gives rightaway to me, if not, I blast them with the salt spreader. Its good to be me.


Your job sounds more fun than mine. Mine involves sharp metal and lots of math.


----------



## vrdubin6

Here are some updated shots since I first got it. I redid some wiring, moved the HDD cage, replaced the SATA cables with black ones, added a push fan to the H50 and added another intake fan. After having this for a little while I am loving it.


----------



## goodtobeking

Its only as fun as you make it. When was the last time you seen a landscaper dancing to Prince with no music?? We strive for quality work, and to have a good time doing it.

I do like my job, I work for/with/around family, and clients I like(most the time). Its a lot of work, but a lot of reward, with okay money. Plus, every job is different.

Im wondering right now, if I have time to change a couple fittings in my loop, and reinstall windows, before this month's foldathon. I got 4 Bsods, since I OCed to 4.8Ghz, and from googling I think I need to reinstall Windows7


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12101332*
> Its only as fun as you make it. When was the last time you seen a landscaper dancing to Prince with no music?? We strive for quality work, and to have a good time doing it.
> 
> I do like my job, I work for/with/around family, and clients I like(most the time). Its a lot of work, but a lot of reward, with okay money. Plus, every job is different.
> 
> Im wondering right now, if I have time to change a couple fittings in my loop, and reinstall windows, before this month's foldathon. I got 4 Bsods, since I OCed to 4.8Ghz, and from googling I think I need to reinstall Windows7


Call me crazy but are you sure it isn't your OC?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12106785*
> Call me crazy but are you sure it isn't your OC?


Its not my 24/7 OC. Or even more than a couple minutes. 4Ghz is my 24/7, and was Prime95, Linx, and OCCT stable. And still is Prime95, Linx, and OCCT stable to this moment.

The Bsods came back with the same source, I googled it and some said they fixed it with a Windows reinstall. But my rig has been folding/crunch/encoding for 2 days pretty much not stop. So, hopefully my computer has pulled its "ram out its wire grommet holes".


----------



## AdvanSuper

I am disappoint. I looked through a bunch of pages trying to find one with a WC loop and found nothing









Also if you're getting BSOD's while folding then your OC is not stable. It may pass some WU's, but the tougher ones will put it through the ringer.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12106999*
> I am disappoint. I looked through a bunch of pages trying to find one with a WC loop and found nothing


post # 281, 290, 336


----------



## DeeJay1337

Loving this case! Im starting a new build and this case has the win!


----------



## Sedyn

Any word on the black side panel with mesh/window insert? My oc'd 6970s are killing me here.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Ordered mine too. Will need to do some slight modification before I use it however.


----------



## MexGT

Man when I first saw the white 600T case with the clear window I fell in love with the case, but after looking the Temperature reviews of this case I just went from a 10 > 5.

Everyone is complaining about high temperatures and tests show it aswell.. and sucks users need to ziptie aditional fans to aid their problem.

Corsair should really look into this, allowing thicker 200mm fans and it doesnt matter if they are a bit louder since the case already counts with a fan controller.

This 200mm fans that flow 140 cfm's (double than stock) should really do a difference (posted from another member in this thread, just re-posting since no one seemed to care!)
http://www.coolcox.com/products/dcfan/led20020.asp

I dont feel like using the mesh with 4x120s, I rather atleast see my hardware with a window + some white cold cathodes inside, why cant we have everything in 1 case? lol


----------



## Phoenixlight

The standard fans are fairly weak, you could check out the Fractal R3 case instead though. That has similiar cable routing options but with better temperatures and easy to use fan mounts.


----------



## goodtobeking

I have to say, its not the case's fault. It is the fans they used. My temps are better than my old Antec 300's, and I have a Fermi that exhausts straight into the case. I have been folding non stop for over 24 hours on my CPU and GPU, both OCed, and still my temps hover around 70C. With my fans not even at 100%.

I like the Fractal R3 cases, but I like to looks of this one better. I would love to have a side by side comparison. Because they seem a lot alike.

Off topic: I just realized I finally hit 35 Rep. YAY.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12139075*
> I would love to have a side by side comparison. Because they seem a lot alike.
> 
> Off topic: I just realized I finally hit 35 Rep. YAY.


While the two cases aren't directly compared here's a review of both cases from the same place:

-600t: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2010/09/23/corsair-graphite-600t-review/1

-R3: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2010/10/29/fractal-design-define-r3-review/1

The temperatures of the two cases are compared in the charts in the R3's review.


----------



## JorundJ

Little question about the case, is it possible to get rid of those 200mm's and replace them with a few 120mm's? can't find anything about it on the official site.


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;12137510*
> Everyone is complaining about high temperatures and tests show it aswell.. and sucks users need to ziptie aditional fans to aid their problem.


Not everyone. Admittedly my overclocks on the CPU, and single GPU are moderate, but the case's internal temperature seems fine to me. Granted, it's not a tornado in there, but all my temps are very good. If you need strong streams of air blowing directly on our components, well this case doesn't provide that. I believe it does provide an acceptable air exchange rate for most users.

I can also understand the situation is probably different with very high clocks, and multiple graphics cards, but that isn't everyone. Well maybe it is at OCN


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JorundJ;12139203*
> Little question about the case, is it possible to get rid of those 200mm's and replace them with a few 120mm's? can't find anything about it on the official site.


Check back a couple pages(I think about page 34 or so), I posted some pics of mine after I replaced the 200mm fans with 2x120mm fans. Top is made to be replaced like that, but the bottom front needs a little modding.

Thanks for the links Phoenixlight

EDIT: heres a link to the page http://www.overclock.net/12027059-post336.html I am wanting to trade out the fan silencers for some normal black fan screws.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12139418*
> Check back a couple pages(I think about page 34 or so), I posted some pics of mine after I replaced the 200mm fans with 2x120mm fans. Top is made to be replaced like that, but the bottom front needs a little modding.


Sweet, thanks alot. Reason is that perhaps in the future I might replace my CM 692, but I don't wanna miss being able to place fans, like, everywhere! This is the only reason that stopped me also from getting a 800D, to little fan options.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;12139212*
> Not everyone. Admittedly my overclocks on the CPU, and single GPU are moderate, but the case's internal temperature seems fine to me. Granted, it's not a tornado in there, but all my temps are very good. If you need strong streams of air blowing directly on our components, well this case doesn't provide that. I believe it does provide an acceptable air exchange rate for most users.
> 
> I can also understand the situation is probably different with very high clocks, and multiple graphics cards, but that isn't everyone. Well maybe it is at OCN


I second this statement. The airflow is acceptable for my needs. The temps are completely adequate with the HDD tray moved away from the front 200mm and the extra 120mm tossed in the top bay. I keep all of the fans low and quiet and everything stays nice and cool.

I understand that this may not be the case for some of the high end builds out there, but it fulfills all of my needs for a case.

-Decent airflow
-Good wire management
-Quiet
-Aesthetically pleasing


----------



## yang88she

don't mind the cable management...as I have too much stuff in there...so gotta build a new rig dedicated to gaming and retire this one to become a media file server


----------



## magicase

600T/650D or FT02? So hard to choose.

Corsair has better cable management but has that stupid 20cm at the front. Why no 2x12cm









Silverstone has much better cooling but cable management is unknown atm to me.


----------



## DV9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;12145327*
> 600T/650D or FT02? So hard to choose.


Having used both, I can safely say they're both phenomenal cases. While the FT02 does provide better cooling, the 600T feels much easier to cable-manage properly.

Though where I'm from I picked up the 600T for $139.99 on sale, while the FT rang in at $249.99


----------



## Phoenixlight

The cable management with the FT02 is pretty good but it is usually more expensive than the 600T and the 650D isn't out yet.


----------



## KillerX

Here is my build. Replaced the two 200mm fans - they are actually quite pathetic. So huge, yet it when you put your hand in front of it, you cant even feel air move.

Replaced the 200mm at the front with the coolermaster 200mm and put 2x 120mm at the top.



















Asus Sabertooth, I950 @ 4 ghz, 6 gig Kingston 1800, Corsair Nova 128gb ssd, Asus GTX 570, Corsair 750W Gold, Sony Blu-Ray, Thermalright silver arrow cooler.


----------



## Seire

Hey folks. Just set up my 600T today. Upgraded from an Antec P182. Lovin' this case so far.

Have just one question tho.

I plugged all the fan cables into (200mm x 2, 120mm) the mobo, and I connected the fan control knob's power in. The knob doesn't seem to control the fans much, if at all.

Anyone else experience this? Is it the fans? The knob?


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seire;12167164*
> Hey folks. Just set up my 600T today. Upgraded from an Antec P182. Lovin' this case so far.
> 
> Have just one question tho.
> 
> I plugged all the fan cables into (200mm x 2, 120mm) the mobo, and I connected the fan control knob's power in. The knob doesn't seem to control the fans much, if at all.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? Is it the fans? The knob?


you have to plug the case fans etc. to the 4 "fan" cables from the case in order to use the "knob"

if you plug them to your mobo they will only be controlled through the bios menu


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerX;12165800*
> Here is my build. Replaced the two 200mm fans - they are actually quite pathetic. So huge, yet it when you put your hand in front of it, you cant even feel air move.
> 
> Replaced the 200mm at the front with the coolermaster 200mm and put 2x 120mm at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Sabertooth, I950 @ 4 ghz, 6 gig Kingston 1800, Corsair Nova 128gb ssd, Asus GTX 570, Corsair 750W Gold, Sony Blu-Ray, Thermalright silver arrow cooler.


OK I think everyone is going to want to know, what method did you use to mount the CM fan? I think I might see some string or floss on the top mounting hole.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12167294*
> OK I think everyone is going to want to know, what method did you use to mount the CM fan? I think I might see some string or floss on the top mounting hole.


Zip ties or on the outside of the brackets


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Got mine in today. Already cut the 2 front 120mm fan holes. Trying to fit the rad under the top mesh. Think it will barely make it. Pics to follow.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker;12169252*
> Got mine in today. Already cut the 2 front 120mm fan holes. Trying to fit the rad under the top mesh. Think it will barely make it. Pics to follow.


What rad are you using?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;12145327*
> 600T/650D or FT02? So hard to choose.
> 
> Corsair has better cable management but has that stupid 20cm at the front. Why no 2x12cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstone has much better cooling but cable management is unknown atm to me.


Get Silverstone's 180mm fan, and mount that to the front.

http://www.directron.com/ap181.html?gsear=1

Use some twist-ties, or something similar, to secure the fan to the slightly larger 200mm holes. They are supposed to be excellent fans, for the size.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;12174340*
> Get Silverstone's 180mm fan, and mount that to the front.
> 
> http://www.directron.com/ap181.html?gsear=1
> 
> Use some twist-ties, or something similar, to secure the fan to the slightly larger 200mm holes. They are supposed to be excellent fans, for the size.


I have read great things about these... I have been thinking about picking one up.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6;12177472*
> I have read great things about these... I have been thinking about picking one up.


Also heard good things from the Silverstone case owners thread as well. I went ahead and picked up a 140mm "air penetrator". Received it today. So I'm taking some temps of my gpu/cpu with/without the new fan to see if there is any noticeable difference.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;12177485*
> Also heard good things from the Silverstone case owners thread as well. I went ahead and picked up a 140mm "air penetrator". Received it today. So I'm taking some temps of my gpu/cpu with/without the new fan to see if there is any noticeable difference.


Please do. And are you putting it into a 600T?? If so, where at??


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12177753*
> Please do. And are you putting it into a 600T?? If so, where at??


x2... Your results will most likely make me buy a couple of these. I wouldn't mind swapping the stock 200mm for a 180mm and replacing the Xigmatek 120mm that I put in the 5.25 tray.


----------



## goodtobeking

Im thinking more of getting a couple of these, for my 600T and my HTPC/gaming rig I am building. Just need to get a fan controller thats better than the one on the 600T. Anyone know how to make the voltages have a wider range on the fan controller?? I am not even using it now, because of the narrow range.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/922531-who-would-want-gentle-typhoon-2150s.html


----------



## denydog

I haven't fully understood the dissatisfaction I've heard from several sources about the 600T's fan controller. I assume the controller runs the fans at full speed with the controller turned up all the way. So do people want the fans to be able to run slower on the low setting than they do now? I do acknowledge that the controller seems to function more like a two way switch than a progressive speed control. But it seems that a wider voltage spread will only act to run the fans slower on the low end.

I only have experience with the stock fans on the 600T. I wonder if the controller runs replacement fans any slower than it does the stock fans.

In my opinion the low setting of the controller is slow enough, at least with the stock fans. It reduces noise (and airflow) slightly when full flow isn't required, which is all I ask for now. I guess with high rpm fans it might be different?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;12183849*
> I haven't fully understood the dissatisfaction I've heard from several sources about the 600T's fan controller. I assume the controller runs the fans at full speed with the controller turned up all the way. So do people want the fans to be able to run slower on the low setting than they do now? I do acknowledge that the controller seems to function more like a two way switch than a progressive speed control. But it seems that a wider voltage spread will only act to run the fans slower on the low end.
> 
> I only have experience with the stock fans on the 600T. I wonder if the controller runs replacement fans any slower than it does the stock fans.
> 
> In my opinion the low setting of the controller is slow enough, at least with the stock fans. It reduces noise (and airflow) slightly when full flow isn't required, which is all I ask for now. I guess with high rpm fans it might be different?


Yes that is what people are saying. Like the 2180 RPM GT's, if you run them at about 1000-1200 RPM's you can barely here them but they are spinning fast enough to still push a goo amount off air. But at 1500+ RPM's they will be making some noise. 1700+ RPM's they will make a good amount of noise. So if you can turn down the voltage enough you will be stuck with a PC that never is quite.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12174312*
> What rad are you using?


BI compact. It didn't fit because of the beveled edge on the top. Size wise it would have been fine. Been up all night sleeving but I will post pics in the am.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12177753*
> Please do. And are you putting it into a 600T?? If so, where at??


I have 3x140mm fan options in my Lian-Li, and had a jerry-rigged 120mm fan in the 140mm holes for a while. So I went ahead and ordered one Silverstone AP141, since S&H was only $3, and I'd rather make multiple orders, then one large order, and hate the fans.

So far, I am mildly impressed. I guess I was expecting a lot more, by all the "hype", but in reality, it seems to be a very good case fan, for air flow/cfm to decibel ratio. I am getting roughly the same air movement from the 140mm Silverstone as I did on my Noiseblocker S3 (same as a GT-AP/15), at a much quieter dB.

I am going to move it around my case a little more today, and see what I think of them. I would likely buy another again, as a case fan.
The Silverstone does have a "stream" of air, while the traditional NB has a bit more air flow closer to the fan, and a little less towards the end of the case, so there is a slight trade off.

_[either a smooth stream the width of the case (Silverstone), or a slightly more mild air stream closer to my gpu, but less airflow towards the end of the case (Noiseblocker) ]_

I do not have a 600t, but came here to learn more about the case, what owners thought, pictures, etc., so since I've been here I've learned quite a bit about them. I would however like one of the new "white" 600t's or the 650d.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12184093*
> Yes that is what people are saying. Like the 2180 RPM GT's, if you run them at about 1000-1200 RPM's you can barely here them but they are spinning fast enough to still push a goo amount off air. But at 1500+ RPM's they will be making some noise. 1700+ RPM's they will make a good amount of noise. So if you can turn down the voltage enough you will be stuck with a PC that never is quite.


I guess I never understood this..

The 2150rpm model has the same blade construction/design as the AP15 (1850) right? So if it does, what is the point of getting a 2150 model and running it @ 1200rpm? Why not just get a 1250rpm model and run it at 12v?

Wouldn't it be the same rpm/dB ratio, roughly?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6;12180899*
> x2... Your results will most likely make me buy a couple of these. I wouldn't mind swapping the stock 200mm for a 180mm and replacing the Xigmatek 120mm that I put in the 5.25 tray.


I'm still on the fence, as of this minute. It's a good fan, but they aren't exactly cheap. I paid $20 shipped for my AP141. The 180mm fan is like $23 or $25 shipped.

If I owned the 600t, I would own the 180mm Silverstone, simply because there isn't a lot of competition in these sized fans, and from what I've gathered from folks in the Silverstone case owners thread, the 180mm fans are a great fan, abet a bit expensive.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;12184477*
> I guess I never understood this..
> 
> The 2150rpm model has the same blade construction/design as the AP15 (1850) right? So if it does, what is the point of getting a 2150 model and running it @ 1200rpm? Why not just get a 1250rpm model and run it at 12v?
> 
> Wouldn't it be the same rpm/dB ratio, roughly?


You run the fans at a low speed, when extreme cooling is not needed. But you turn them up fast when you do need it. I also like to leave a little head room incase my system starts getting too hot.

Thats why I like PWM, they run at about 700RPM when idling or under low load(like gaming/surfing/configuring) but when the temperate starts to rise, so does the fan speed, all the way up to 2000RPM at 75C. I like my system to stay about 70C, and the fans run about 1700-1800 at that with how I have it setup, all automatically.

The only thing that bugs me about that setup, is that the water will stay very warm, about 95F-103F, after the WU finishes for folding, and is being sent. Then the rig gets another WU, and gets under load and it jumps all the way up to 74-75, until the water reaches the normal "delta". Which is about a minute.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12186005*
> You run the fans at a low speed, when extreme cooling is not needed. But you turn them up fast when you do need it. I also like to leave a little head room incase my system starts getting too hot.
> 
> Thats why I like PWM, they run at about 700RPM when idling or under low load(like gaming/surfing/configuring) but when the temperate starts to rise, so does the fan speed, all the way up to 2000RPM at 75C. I like my system to stay about 70C, and the fans run about 1700-1800 at that with how I have it setup, all automatically.
> 
> The only thing that bugs me about that setup, is that the water will stay very warm, about 95F-103F, after the WU finishes for folding, and is being sent. Then the rig gets another WU, and gets under load and it jumps all the way up to 74-75, until the water reaches the normal "delta". Which is about a minute.


Make sense.. I do like the PWM function, but it can be a little challenging finding good PWM fans.


----------



## goodtobeking

I found some PWM fans I like a lot. Great static pressure and good DBA/CFM rating. Akasa makes a really nice PWM splitter, and some good fans. I have 2 Viper fans, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11111/fan-709/Akasa_120mm_x_25mm_Viper_PWM_Fan_w_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearings_AK-FN059.html the only thing I dont like is the color, but performance is great. I almost bought some Apache fans, which are the same except for all black and only like 1300RPM. They also work great in a horizontal position, and as Rad fans.


----------



## Sedyn

Any updates on the black mesh side panel?

Oc'd 6970s are killing me!


----------



## mekaw

so how's the fan controller for you guys? I just picked this up today at ncix and transferred all my parts from old case and fan controller range is pretty small. of roughly 360deg of turn only about quarter of last bit of turn changes fan speed, from beginning till about 75% of full turn there's dead spot,


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Mine is the same way. I don't care because I only use the low setting anyway.


----------



## Sedyn

I set mine to full and have not tried to move it since first go. Now that I have, I note there is not much range, so I guess I have the same experience as you on this one!

At the same time, I don't care at all. Max speed and I still need more fans. Looking for the side panel with mesh to be launching soon or I will be looking for a more enthusiast grade case.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker;12228291*
> Mine is the same way. I don't care because I only use the low setting anyway.


Same for me.... I have my two front intakes and my push/pull fans on the controller and turning it to high mostly (2 or 3 degrees difference) just makes more noise.


----------



## mekaw

I know you are all jealous of my gyropter lol 22 years old never too old to play with toys!

edit: I switched out D14 for h70 because of space mainly.. it's so damn hard to work on stuff with massive cooler


----------



## Phoenixlight

Does that h70 make more noise than the stock cooler? My stock cooler is annoyingly loud.


----------



## goodtobeking

Depends completely on what fans you use.

With the right fans, it will keep your CPU cooler, while also being quieter. But you can get some 3k-5k RPM fans, and it will be nice and cool, but will be louder than hell.

I like my system to run at full load, at 70c, with fans running at about 1600-1800 RPM.


----------



## Phoenixlight

I was thinking in terms of the stock fans, wouldn't really want to pay more for other fans.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12233273*
> I was thinking in terms of the stock fans, wouldn't really want to pay more for other fans.


I would. The difference they make in terms of static pressure and noise makes buying proper fans well worth the investment.

My prime95 load temps with my Noctua NF-P12s never get above 60c.


----------



## denydog

With stock case fans my Prime95 temps hit 66C ([email protected], Venomous-X w/single Noiseblocker M12-P PWM fan). My guess is that the stock fan setup only adjusts up or down about 200 rpm. Maybe something like 600 to 800 rpm?

Could probably achieve lower temp if I didn't have the PC in a computer cabinet. I do have a second Noiseblocker fan I could add to the cooler if I feel the need.

I also have a weather device sitting in front of the PC that gives me the ambient temp at that location. While that doesn't get too high, above and to the rear of the case it's pretty warm.


----------



## mekaw

really depends, if you are running it at full speed it's fairly loud, I have both fans hooked up to the controller on case.

I originally had nh-d14 but i wanted something that's less bulky. For cooling efficiency I miss d14 but for space wise I don't.


----------



## m3th0d

Mine just arrived for a new build. This sucker is BIG!!!! Original plan was to put it on the desk but I guess it's goin' on the floor........


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d;12239623*
> This sucker is BIG!!!! Original plan was to put it on the desk but I guess it's goin' on the floor........


I think it's one of the wider cases around. Wider than Corsair's full towers, and only .7 inch less deep. It is shorter though, by 4 inches.

I was initially going to get a Corsair 700D/800D until I got a tape measure out to measure my computer cabinet. Full tower just won't work, but I think the 600T has more room than I'll ever need.

My computer cabinet is designed to have the PC in the lower section, and that's where I had my old Dell, but even the mid tower 600T is too deep to fit there.


----------



## Bestel1090

Best case ive had so far, I upgraded from a CM Scout but need length to get a Hd 6950. I wanna change the intake and exhaust fans though same size just no l.e.d's anyone no of any good solutions ?


----------



## amartolos

New cooler


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bestel1090;12243038*
> Best case ive had so far, I upgraded from a CM Scout but need length to get a Hd 6950. I wanna change the intake and exhaust fans though same size just no l.e.d's anyone no of any good solutions ?


If you just want to turn off the LED's, I've posted in this thread and the Corsair forum about how easy it is to just cut the wires to the LED's. They run from the center of the fan to the outer edge.

The stock fans are XIGMATEK Model CLF-F2004. You can start from there if you want to look for replacements.


----------



## compudaze

Best looking build I've ever done.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

just got my case today. best and most expensive case i ever had. $160+20 shipping.


----------



## Darkcyde

Welcome to the club, compudaze and 4.54billionyears.


----------



## denydog

Both are nice looking builds, but I say that about all the 600T's


----------



## muz1k

I'm about to do a new build and I've pretty much penciled in the White special edition 600T as my case of choice...but April seems a looong way off to wait.

Either way, I noticed in the white 600T pictures and in the builds users have posted (sexy by the way..!) both air and water cooling set ups, yet the reviews on the case I've read seem to whine about having issue getting water cooling in the case, whats your guys opinion seens how you are already USING it everyday.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muz1k;12274512*
> I'm about to do a new build and I've pretty much penciled in the White special edition 600T as my case of choice...but April seems a looong way off to wait.
> 
> Either way, I noticed in the white 600T pictures and in the builds users have posted (sexy by the way..!) both air and water cooling set ups, yet the reviews on the case I've read seem to whine about having issue getting water cooling in the case, whats your guys opinion seens how you are already USING it everyday.


I actually get great temps watercooling this case. I use 3 120s in the front as intakes and the rear 120 as an intake. My rad is mounted inside the case and I have 2 fans pulling the air from on top of the rad. Just remember to use low RPM fans for the pull up top. Here is a pic.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

the power and reset buttons on top may be a problem for me.
my cat was sitting upright on my case and pressed the power button while i was posting to ocn.
i didnt know what happened til i looked at his paw.

*update - it happened again, doosher of a cat turned off my pc with his paw.
this time i found a temporary fix via p8p67 pro motherboard manual.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muz1k;12274512*
> I'm about to do a new build and I've pretty much penciled in the White special edition 600T as my case of choice...but April seems a looong way off to wait.
> 
> Either way, I noticed in the white 600T pictures and in the builds users have posted (sexy by the way..!) both air and water cooling set ups, yet the reviews on the case I've read seem to whine about having issue getting water cooling in the case, whats your guys opinion seens how you are already USING it everyday.


After owning it for a couple months, I still dig it. It is a pleasure to build in, with plenty of room for components. It has built in room for WC, and 1/2" rubber hose grommets for an external Rad. Only problem I see for most people, I think, is you have to fit a thin rad up top with only push OR pull setup.

For a CPU only loop, that is all you will need. But to add in some GPUs, you may need to add another Rad. Which the options for another Rad are limited. No 240 Rad will fit up front, but there is a 200mm Rad that fits, but is expensive IMO. You can add a single 120mm Rad to the back, but is a very tight fit.

I have been thinking about adding another Rad, a 240 for the bottom. Since I dont use the HDD trays, and I already have removed them and the small pedestal. So I have plenty of room down there.


----------



## DeeJay1337

Waiting for the 650t


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeeJay1337;12305991*
> Waiting for the 650t


Hope your not waiting too long.. There hasn't been a 650t announced yet.


----------



## magicase

I think he meant 650D


----------



## thecyb0rg

Man, I reall like the white NZXT Phantom, but the more time I spend here the more I want a 600T instead.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12307985*
> Man, I reall like the white NZXT Phantom, but the more time I spend here the more I want a 600T instead.


It would match the rest of the Corsair bits in you rig, that is if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Is there a window panel for the black 600T from Corsair? Or is it only the White 600T that has one?


----------



## compudaze

They're supposed to release a side panel with window at some point.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12315628*
> They're supposed to release a side panel with window at some point.


That's the only thing holding me back. The 600T is so sleek, it begs to be stared at.


----------



## compudaze

It's definitely coming. Just a matter of when.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Side panel with window/mesh should be up on the Corsair webstore today.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12322676*
> Side panel with window/mesh should be up on the Corsair webstore today.


Music to my ears.


----------



## cwaters425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12322676*
> Side panel with window/mesh should be up on the Corsair webstore today.


any idea on price?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12322676*
> Side panel with window/mesh should be up on the Corsair webstore today.


Nice, the day after my Bday my sidepanel gets released. Only at your website?? Or can I get one at MC or Newegg?? Or can I get a free one for my Bday??


----------



## Dark

Anyone with a 240 radiator up top and a 240 radiator in the front?
(all inside the case)


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark;12323327*
> Anyone with a 240 radiator up top and a 240 radiator in the front?
> (all inside the case)


I have a 240 up top, but a 240 wont fit in front. You can get a 200mm Rad that will fit up there, but the fan choices are limited. I have been looking to add another 240 to the bottom between the PSU and the front. It will fit, but I dont know how well the air flow is under the case, since mine is sitting on thick carpet.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12323263*
> Nice, the day after my Bday my sidepanel gets released. Only at your website?? Or can I get one at MC or Newegg?? Or can I get a free one for my Bday??


Haha, no free lunches, sorry. It's only at the website for now, MC and Newegg might order some, we'll see. I think the price is $29.


----------



## compudaze

Am I missing it? Still don't see it. Sold out? Or just not up yet?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12324714*
> Am I missing it? Still don't see it. Sold out? Or just not up yet?


Should be up soon. I forgot to give the part number to our web guy.


----------



## HarshaDS

Hi All...just joined since I got this case and was wondering if Corsair has higher CFM 200mm fans in the pipeline. I like the stock white led's etc. but since I think the temps are OK now in February....when the summer hits it might not be...I'd prefer to get everything set up now for the hot weather this summer.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarshaDS;12325636*
> Hi All...just joined since I got this case and was wondering if Corsair has higher CFM 200mm fans in the pipeline. I like the stock white led's etc. but since I think the temps are OK now in February....when the summer hits it might not be...I'd prefer to get everything set up now for the hot weather this summer.


We're looking into it.


----------



## cwaters425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12324751*
> Should be up soon. I forgot to give the part number to our web guy.


Its listed now, but when I clikc to buy it doesn't pull up any "online" retailers for me to purchase from. Can I just call Corsair and buy direct?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwaters425;12327940*
> Its listed now, but when I clikc to buy it doesn't pull up any "online" retailers for me to purchase from. Can I just call Corsair and buy direct?


Yeah only sold direct right now, you should see a "Buy Now" button soon.


----------



## BLAUcopter

Any word on whether the side panels will be sold in Australia?


----------



## BLAUcopter

Anyone know if the CoolerMaster MegaFlow 200 are good fans?

Im guessing that one wouldn't fit in the top of the case due to my Noctua but it wouldn't hurt to get some more air sucking in from the front.


----------



## Sedyn

Thank GOD, I will be ordering one as soon as they land locally @ NCIX.


----------



## HarshaDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12326644*
> We're looking into it.


Thanks George.....very impressed with the way you and your team have been rolling out the product upgrades....a 3.5' to 5.25' front bay adaptor would be nice in the future if possible. Another thing that would be a killer addition to your line might be a _HIGH QUALITY_ CF and SD card reader with a SATA interface.They don't exist unless you go for a Sonnet QIO (~$800)...which is overkill and Photographers and HDSLR Videographers would line up to buy that.


----------



## Rb78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12328838*
> Yeah only sold direct right now, you should see a "Buy Now" button soon.


Hi George , do you know when the shipping will be available to France on the website ? or if the product will be available on local retailers ?

Thanks


----------



## protzman

Has anybody tried to change the Led's on the two stock 200mm fans?

or if not what would you recommend to replace that?


----------



## Sedyn

Anyone able to buy a side panel from Corsair.com?

Not working for me yet, I can mouse over Buy Now, but not click on it.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedyn;12334427*
> Anyone able to buy a side panel from Corsair.com?
> 
> Not working for me yet, I can mouse over Buy Now, but not click on it.


Same here


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman;12333533*
> Has anybody tried to change the Led's on the two stock 200mm fans?
> 
> or if not what would you recommend to replace that?


You can change the LEDs pretty easily, or if you want, any 200mm x 20mm fan on the market can be used. I'm pretty sure Xigmatek sells a variety of LED colored fans that are from the same supplier (they have the same specs as the ones included with the 600T, anyway) so they should swap out easily.


----------



## Xinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;12329900*
> Anyone know if the CoolerMaster MegaFlow 200 are good fans?
> 
> Im guessing that one wouldn't fit in the top of the case due to my Noctua but it wouldn't hurt to get some more air sucking in from the front.


Good fans, but they are different thickness compared with the corsair stock fans.
(20mm thick, whereas the CM Megaflows are 30mm thick. Xigmatek makes 20mm thick fans that seem to fit, they have different colours too).


----------



## Raedyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12328838*
> Yeah only sold direct right now, you should see a "Buy Now" button soon.


Hi guys,

I just called the sales department at Corsair's 1-888 number, and the sales associate was unable to assist me. He said that I should be able to use the "Buy Now" function on the website. When I told him that it didn't work yet (hence the phone call), he stated that he knew the product and that it would not be available until March.

Is there a secret handshake?


----------



## Sedyn

I'm working on it as well, and will certainly post up as soon as I can find it for sale.

I've been checking here and several sites daily since it was announced. I even ordered a mnpctech 3x120mm billet fan grill for my 600T as I need a lot more air flow for the oc'd 2x6970s but it didn't fit the curve of the case.

I have a mountain mods 5.25 120mm fan adaptor as well. Love the 600T, and my other Corsair products as well. AX850, 1866 Vengeance ram and an H70 etc. Awesome stuff.

The mesh panel is perfect, streaming air directly at the CPU, ram, and a couple on the intakes of the GPUs. Now I just need to get it in my hands!


----------



## protzman

thanks guys!


----------



## denydog

I guess the wait will be worth it for this auxiliary side panel, with its option of window or mesh. Along side the stock panel, we'll soon have the choice of configuring the 600T for stealth, show, or go!

Just need to find a buy button somewhere that works. I have one on my Corsair Wishlist, but can't use the Add to Cart function.


----------



## protzman

i know im mega late, but hollly poooop!







i didnt know all this time they were making the window for the black case too! i thought it was the white one only so now i feel stupid, its so sweet and again with being late i immediately tried to buy it cause i want it, but it doesnt work like u guys said







so i will be checking here once ( probably like 8 times) daily, im leaving it up to you guys to figure out when we can alll buy it







HURRRRY!


----------



## Enigma8750

E N I G M A 0 0 2 5
THE CORSAIR 600T
BLACK OPS EDITION

CAN I JOIN?














































IT IS STILL INCOMPLETE AS YOU CAN SEE BUT I WANTED TO SHARE.
HOPE YOU LIKE IT. IT IS DEDICATED TO ROGUE1266.


----------



## yang88she

beautifully done!


----------



## johnnyxbl4ze

Cool Enigma. What tool did you use to do the line holes above the window?


----------



## Phoenixlight

Eww the top grill looks horrible


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12342696*
> E N I G M A 0 0 2 5
> THE CORSAIR 600T
> BLACK OPS EDITION
> 
> CAN I JOIN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS STILL INCOMPLETE AS YOU CAN SEE BUT I WANTED TO SHARE.
> HOPE YOU LIKE IT. IT IS DEDICATED TO ROGUE1266.


So that's what you've been working on









It looks wicked. I so can't wait for Ivy Bridge -- I'm going to be doing a new build with a 600T/Graphite as well, and you're case makes it even harder to resist hitting up Newegg right his very second. But I will persevere.

(you better keeping coming around the CMSS thread


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyxbl4ze;12343351*
> Cool Enigma. What tool did you use to do the line holes above the window?


I have a graphics place close by. Like a sign shop. He made my window and vent on Photoshop and then printed the vinyl Template. Then I came home and stuck the template on the side and then cut carefully with the Dremel.

I used a Drill to make the rounded endings and then I just cut the straight lines with the Dremel.

The Corsair Graphite is made of hardened Steel. I ate up three extra stength cutting wheels to cut it.. Thank you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12345025*
> So that's what you've been working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks wicked. I so can't wait for Ivy Bridge -- I'm going to be doing a new build with a 600T/Graphite as well, and you're case makes it even harder to resist hitting up Newegg right his very second. But I will persevere.
> 
> (you better keeping coming around the CMSS thread


Oh.. I still have my CMSS and I will not be leaving because I started the club.

I built this Build for my Son. He just graduated College and He loves it. He was the one that wanted the BLACK OPs Theme and I saw some Assault weapons done in the Satin Black and Tan color scheme and I love that combination so I went with it. I personally don't like the white edition that well but, I can understand that some might like it.

By the way. The negative comment about the top vent was welcomed. As a writer and as a Modder you try to appeal to an audience and you never know what people really think about your work sometimes, so thanks for the Negative Comments as well. I really appreciate the Honesty.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12345424*
> By the way. The negative comment about the top vent was welcomed. As a writer and as a Modder you try to appeal to an audience and you never know what people really think about your work sometimes, so thanks for the Negative Comments as well. I really appreciate the Honesty.


A true gentleman. +1


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Cy.. You too.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12345517*
> Thanks Cy.. You too.


Much appreciated.


----------



## Phixit

My front fan begans to do a weird and loud sound when spinning at full speed. I had to disconnect it from the controller ..

Can I remove and replace it ?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phixit;12347571*
> My front fan begans to do a weird and loud sound when spinning at full speed. I had to disconnect it from the controller ..
> 
> Can I remove and replace it ?


We can replace it for you for free if you want. It's still well under warranty.

Ask for CC600T-200MM


----------



## Phixit

Hi mr.Corsair !

I just contacted Corsair's technical support and I'm waiting for a reply.

Thanks for your answer and have a great day.


----------



## Darkcyde

New memory and SSD with revised mounting. Removed the HDD cage platform. Drilled holes in the front and mounted 200mm fan directly to case with regular fan screws. Moved 5.25 bay fan to the front of the case as well.

My regular camera died so all I have is the iphone camera.


----------



## karkee

Looks like a really nice case, I have been looking for new case for my next build. Wonder if it could be good for a silent PC , if I could remove the big fans replace with 120mm ones it could be actually


----------



## GoodInk

New window option coming soon!!
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/120093-mnpctech-com-great-case-mod-store-39.html#post12369963
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen;12369963*
> Nice!!!
> 
> fyi: planning to retail clear panel for 600T, you swap your latches to our 1/4" thick cnc milled panel.


----------



## mekaw

any of you guys with watercooled 600t cut the grill on top of the case where you would mount a rad?

I'm thinking about cutting mine.. but i hate cutting up stuff like that or cutting anything on such beautiful case =p


----------



## DOOOLY

I was looking on Corsair website and they have nice side panels for the 600T a window in black and also one with side Mesh and you can add up to 4 120mm fans.


















http://www.corsair.com/graphite-series-600-side-panel-with-windowed-and-mesh-inserts.html


----------



## goodtobeking

Still cant buy it though. But I may end up buying the one from Bill Owens. I dont like windows, but that clear panel is beyond sweet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mekaw;12373620*
> any of you guys with watercooled 600t cut the grill on top of the case where you would mount a rad?
> 
> I'm thinking about cutting mine.. but i hate cutting up stuff like that or cutting anything on such beautiful case =p


I thought about cutting mine out as well. But like you, for some reason I dont want to cut it out. Even though it would help with flow. If I cut that one out, I would cut out the front "grill" as well.


----------



## BLAUcopter

I ended up replacing the front 20cm with a Coolermaster Megaflow.

It does pull in A LOT more air than the stock fan, only problem is its blue and I preferred the white lol.

Going to replace the top 20cm next, most likely with 2 120mm fans that will fit in the area under the removable top cover.



















I didn't realize that you had to unscrew the HDD stand from the bottom and to do that you need to remove the whole front panel which is held on my shoddy looking plastic tabs that I have no intention of breaking off. So for now, the stand stays.


----------



## DV9

Serious question here,

The SE in 600T SE (the white one)

Stand for sexy edition, right?


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DV9;12401872*
> Serious question here,
> 
> The SE in 600T SE (the white one)
> 
> Stand for sexy edition, right?


Probably not, it'll be something like Second Edition or Special Edition.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DV9;12401872*
> Serious question here,
> 
> The SE in 600T SE (the white one)
> 
> Stand for sexy edition, right?


It stands for Special Edition.

Because George Lucas would have likely sued us if we called it the Stormtrooper Edition.


----------



## a guy

I was browsing online and saw this case mod. I had to share it with everyone. Wish it was mine.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a guy;12412641*
> I was browsing online and saw this case mod. I had to share it with everyone. Wish it was mine.


Very clean and well done.


----------



## Tw34k

I want one of these cases for my server sooo bad. Ill get one eventually.


----------



## Sedyn

I got my mesh panel installed late last night (I'm at work now so no pics yet) but I just wanted to share my findings form the 3 hours of testing I did last night.

This is going to be a summary as I doubt you are all overly interested in all the variables and tests I did, but I will give you the important numbers.

Running 2 x 6970s at my regular O/C gaming (990/1581 @ 1.2v), I got a 10% drop in maximum fan speed and an 8% drop in temperature. While that may not sound huge, I assure you it is.

It's a drop from almost 60dB to just under 50dB @ peak. That is HUGEEE. Also consider that during less than peak loads, which is the vast majority of the time, those figures average 12% lower.

Additionally, and possibly most importantly, the panel has significantly changed the tone of the GPU fans. They went from near vacuum cleaner loud being heavily strained without enough air feeding the case to a MUCH more pleasant and tolerable barrel fan hum. The difference is so significant that I wouldn't consider ever using a case again without an identical, or VERY similar cooling configuration.

For the record, I am using the stock 200mm fans in their stock configuration set to max via the case fan controller. Additionally I have one Gentle Typhoon AP-15 running input on the Mountain Mods 5.25 to 120mm fan bracket. I installed 4 AP-15s on the side panel (input), and 2 AP-15s in push/pull on the H70 Ran in an exhaust configuration. All running max 24/7.

This panel has made such an increase in not only the performance of the system, but the usability, I can't say enough how awesome it is.

There is not much to say about the window, it's a window, fit and finish is good, I like the frame idea around the outside, makes it better than that DIY kits finish wise. That's a plus.

Do yourself a favour, get the panel.


----------



## TwelveV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12411250*
> It stands for Special Edition.
> 
> Because George Lucas would have likely sued us if we called it the Stormtrooper Edition.


Hurry up and get it released... my Stormtrooper needs his armor.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedyn;12438024*
> I got my mesh panel installed late last night (I'm at work now so no pics yet) but I just wanted to share my findings form the 3 hours of testing I did last night.


Where did you buy it?


----------



## Sedyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12438372*
> Where did you buy it?


It's from Corsair, which ATM is the only place I know you can get it from. I think they are just landing in small amounts right now, not big shipments out to retailers yet.

Call Corsair on the customer service number, they gave me an email to reach, apparently they were to have more available this Friday, but I can't confirm if that is the case or not. Even if you have to wait till next week, it's totally worth it.


----------



## grantos808

Sedyn,

does the 600t side panel also include a mesh filer (like the front panel) or is it just the metal grill?


----------



## Raedyn

Please add me to the club.

It's pretty much stock, except for the Cooler Master 4 in 3 HDD Module Device and Scythe Slip Stream, which I transferred from my Cosmos S.

I am definitely getting the side panel once it's available.


----------



## OolerTheInventor

You will be able to add me to the list of owners in a few days. Already ordered it an awaiting its arrival. I am also doing a FULL build log about it HERE.


----------



## Sedyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grantos808;12447216*
> Sedyn,
> 
> does the 600t side panel also include a mesh filer (like the front panel) or is it just the metal grill?


It is just the mesh, no filter.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedyn;12464132*
> It is just the mesh, no filter.


Hmmm. Kinda disappointing considering how awesome the other filters are.


----------



## Sedyn

While I would love to have the same kind of filter as the front of the case, I don't think that's possible at their price point.

I would have paid more for it.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedyn;12464512*
> While I would love to have the same kind of filter as the front of the case, I don't think that's possible at their price point.
> 
> I would have paid more for it.


Definitely.


----------



## BLAUcopter

I think I may put the default white 200mm fan back in the front.

The airflow difference doesn't seem to be THAT much and the white most definitely looks better than the ugly blue of the Megaflow.


----------



## compudaze

I was |--| this close to replacing my fans. Kinda glad I didn't.


----------



## BLAUcopter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12465482*
> I was |--| this close to replacing my fans. Kinda glad I didn't.


Yeah the blue really destroys the aesthetics of the case. Having to move the HDD tray to the spot next to the PSU doesn't help either.

My heat problems relate to have a dual GPU card whereby heat is expelled into the case (great design work there Nvidia) so the extra speed of the Megaflow made next to no difference.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;12465605*
> Yeah the blue really destroys the aesthetics of the case. Having to move the HDD tray to the spot next to the PSU doesn't help either.
> 
> My heat problems relate to have a dual GPU card whereby heat is expelled into the case (great design work there Nvidia) so the extra speed of the Megaflow made next to no difference.


How did you have it mounted?


----------



## BLAUcopter

On top of the brackets that hold in the front 200mm fan, It's the only way you can place it there.

You can see it in the pic I posted a few pages back.

Having the white one back in looks so much better


----------



## Darkcyde

I had my cm fan mounted like that for a while then I drilled mounting holes in the front of the case and used regular fan screws. Not having that 20mm gap made a big difference in air flow to the GPUs.


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;12465230*
> I think I may put the default white 200mm fan back in the front.
> 
> The airflow difference doesn't seem to be THAT much and the white most definitely looks better than the ugly blue of the Megaflow.


you know you can cut the wire that feeds the LEDs?


----------



## Sedyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;12465605*
> My heat problems relate to have a dual GPU card whereby heat is expelled into the case (great design work there Nvidia) so the extra speed of the Megaflow made next to no difference.


Buy the mesh side panel, worked wonders for my 6970 Crossfire setup. Nothing you are going to do on the front 200mm spot will compare.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedyn;12464512*
> While I would love to have the same kind of filter as the front of the case, I don't think that's possible at their price point.
> 
> I would have paid more for it.


I understand the complaint, but it's a fairly easy mod.

I'm not saying how I know this, but if you cut a pair of women's black nylon stockings and stretch it over the mesh, it acts as a fantastic dust filter.

It may, however, lead to an argument with your wife or girlfriend in which your $200 logitech harmony one remote controls is thrown across the room.

Just saying.


----------



## Sedyn

I'm not complaining George, not everything is perfect, and if it was, almost no one would pay the development cost via retail. I work at an engineering firm where we do development and manufacturing, believe me I go down this route daily.

The panel has been amazing, and I will buy a can of air and blow the case out when it gets dusty and benefit from the cooling effects, rather than clean the filters constantly.

I'm happy, and will be looking for more from Corsair regularly!


----------



## compudaze

I know I already posted mine, but I made a few changes. DAMN! I love this case.

Before:










After:










Todo:

Corsair H70
Corsair HX850
ASUS Sabertooth P67


----------



## denydog

I finally had the choice of Add To Cart, and purchase the accessory side panel from the Corsair store today.


----------



## amartolos

Nice post photos when you install it.I ll order mine next week.


----------



## Raedyn

Just ordered mine as well. Ground shipping, so I guess I won't see it until the end of next week.


----------



## Intangible

Btw I absoutely love the case too. I just orderd a TON of water cooling parts. It will be all IN case.

I've got a thread or two in watercooling that is pretty much documenting the process so if anyone wants I can post those links too. (Have an invoice included too if you want prices.)

The items shipped today. I'll keep you guys updated.

My ony concern right now is my airflow. I've got the 200mm fan on the front and will have 3x 120mm exhausting out of the top and back. (Along with the PSU pulling air from the case and out the back.)

I'm not sure there will be enough airflow so am considering the mesh side panel and/or an upgraded 200mm.


----------



## Intangible

I just purchased the mesh side panel.

29.99.
Shipping? 34.99









64.99 total.

STUPID HAWAII.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12501288*
> Btw I absoutely love the case too. I just orderd a TON of water cooling parts. It will be all IN case.
> 
> I've got a thread or two in watercooling that is pretty much documenting the process so if anyone wants I can post those links too. (Have an invoice included too if you want prices.)
> 
> The items shipped today. I'll keep you guys updated.
> 
> My ony concern right now is my airflow. I've got the 200mm fan on the front and will have 3x 120mm exhausting out of the top and back. (Along with the PSU pulling air from the case and out the back.)
> 
> I'm not sure there will be enough airflow so am considering the mesh side panel and/or an upgraded 200mm.


I highly suggest using the rear 120 as an intake and pulling with the 3 120's on the rad from outside the case. you will get better airflow and better temps.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker;12501765*
> I highly suggest using the rear 120 as an intake and pulling with the 3 120's on the rad from outside the case. you will get better airflow and better temps.


3 120s meaning 120 exhaust and 2x 120s on top. There is going to be a rad on the back exhaust and top.


----------



## amartolos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12501404*
> I just purchased the mesh side panel.
> 
> 29.99.
> Shipping? 34.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64.99 total.
> 
> STUPID HAWAII.


Shipping with Ups or usps??


----------



## OolerTheInventor

add me to the list


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amartolos;12506459*
> Shipping with Ups or usps??


UPS. There is no option for sending via USPS. (Probably because I'm shipping to Hawaii.)


----------



## amartolos

Damm it>ups is charging taxes during delivery if you buy sth outside europe>Usps doesnt .


----------



## TwelveV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12501404*
> I just purchased the mesh side panel.
> 
> 29.99.
> Shipping? 34.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64.99 total.
> 
> STUPID HAWAII.


You'd be better off hijacking one of their freighters from China.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwelveV;12511102*
> You'd be better off hijacking one of their freighters from China.


I would advise against that. We aren't kind to stowaways.


----------



## grantos808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12501404*
> I just purchased the mesh side panel.
> 
> 29.99.
> Shipping? 34.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64.99 total.
> 
> STUPID HAWAII.


hawaii here also. i'm waiting for buy.com or amazon for free shipping


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12513483*
> I would advise against that. We aren't kind to stowaways.


LOL. Gun smiley, so perfect. I canceled the order for now, going to wait until I install my water cooling. I'm not entirely sure I need the extra air flow at this point.

Although I may get it anyways for the window. I bet it's going to look badass when the water cooling is finally installed.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grantos808;12516673*
> hawaii here also. i'm waiting for buy.com or amazon for free shipping


Oh are they planning on moving it to other retailers? And thank god for amazon.com. I was buying through NewEgg for years and paying insane shipping costs until I figured out amazon.com was free this year.

I love NewEgg but hard to justify shipping costs when you can get it for free.


----------



## Nahaz

I would like to be able to buy this side mesh panel in Australia. I have contacted Corsair but haven't received any reply back yet.

CorsairGeorge - Do you know when these will start shipping to other countries?

My only other alternative is to wait until April for the White version.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

If you want a reseller in another country to carry it, tell them directly you'd like to purchase the part. Until the reseller sees demand there's not a whole lot of reasons for them to carry accessories like that.


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nahaz;12549611*
> I would like to be able to buy this side mesh panel in Australia. I have contacted Corsair but haven't received any reply back yet.
> 
> CorsairGeorge - Do you know when these will start shipping to other countries?
> 
> My only other alternative is to wait until April for the White version.


Australia always get computer parts later than the rest of the world so if USA gets it now we have to wait for a month.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;12551086*
> Australia always get computer parts later than the rest of the world so if USA gets it now we have to wait for a month.


I could always order one for you. It was 35$ shipping to Hawaii from Corsair. Then I could forward it to you. No idea of the shipping costs though. But if you are willing to pay I'll def help you out.

I got 1 trader rating.







(Soon to be 2.)


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12565993*
> I could always order one for you. It was 35$ shipping to Hawaii from Corsair. Then I could forward it to you. No idea of the shipping costs though. But if you are willing to pay I'll def help you out.
> 
> I got 1 trader rating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Soon to be 2.)


Thanks for the offer but i was originally looking to get 600T but after looking around the FT02 had more features and it was also cheaper so i couldn't convince myself that 600T was better than FT02.

FT02 it is for me


----------



## DestinyPlan

Best day of my life








Add me into the club please


----------



## lohardcore

Hello, saddened I do not speak about a word of English but I wish to show you my 600T


----------



## cmeeks

Curse you, Corsair!!! I just got back from Fry's to look at the Corsair 600T. There IS enough room to put a 360 rad up top and it could EASILY be modded to work. But why, Corsair, did you not make it standard??? WHY?! I am POSITIVE it's possible. I probably would have come home with the 600T, but instead I will have to wait for the 650D and go the 280 rad route.










EDIT: actually, I realize now that even a slim radiator in the 600T would interfere with the heat sink on my P67A-UD5


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;12584424*
> Curse you, Corsair!!! I just got back from Fry's to look at the Corsair 600T. There IS enough room to put a 360 rad up top and it could EASILY be modded to work. But why, Corsair, did you not make it standard??? WHY?! I am POSITIVE it's possible. I probably would have come home with the 600T, but instead I will have to wait for the 650D and go the 280 rad route.


Yeah, there is enough room up there for another 120mm fan, but there are a couple problems with the fit in other ways.

You would have to sacrifice your top 5.25 bay, which to me would be no big deal.

The top where the fans go, is "pressed" down into the case 1/4 inch. And the "unused" space also has plastic on it, which would weaken the whole top if you cut it out.

And the removable to mesh grill has additional support in the "unused" area, which would have to be cut, and strengthen to look right. Although I did do some cutting on it to allow me to slide my rad forward 1/2 inch.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;12584424*
> 
> EDIT: actually, I realize now that even a slim radiator in the 600T would interfere with the heat sink on my P67A-UD5


I wouldn't let that stop you. Could always grab a waterblock or different style heat sink. I also vaguely remember seeing a review where they had the same problem and the thin radiator barely fit. Worth looking ito.


----------



## cmeeks

Nah, I think I'll just get the 650D. Funny thing is that I think even the 650D will be about 3mm short on vertical clearance for a 55mm thick radiator according to this picture:










I need 55mm for the radiator + 25mm for the fans = 80mm. Judging by the location of the standoffs in the photo, I will only have 76mm of vertical clearance to the top edge of the motherboard. The heatsink on my P67A-UD5 sits flush with the top edge of the motherboard.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;12586542*
> Nah, I think I'll just get the 650D. Funny thing is that I think even the 650D will be about 3mm short on vertical clearance for a 55mm thick radiator according to this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 55mm for the radiator + 25mm for the fans = 80mm. Judging by the location of the standoffs in the photo, I will only have 76mm of vertical clearance to the top edge of the motherboard. The heatsink on my P67A-UD5 sits flush with the top edge of the motherboard.


With the 600T you could mount the fans on top leaving plenty of room.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lohardcore;12582761*


Nice fans.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12587452*
> With the 600T you could mount the fans on top leaving plenty of room.


This. The 600T has grating on the top where the fans sit. The top cover "pops" off and there is plenty of room for 2 fans.

pop mesh grating
120mm 120mm

top of case
radiator

mobo


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12588705*
> This. The 600T has grating on the top where the fans sit. The top cover "pops" off and there is plenty of room for 2 fans.
> 
> pop mesh grating
> 120mm 120mm
> 
> top of case
> radiator
> 
> mobo


I realize this, but it looks like in the pictures above, even a thin radiator overhangs the motherboard just slightly


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;12588964*
> I realize this, but it looks like in the pictures above, even a thin radiator overhangs the motherboard just slightly


I emailed Corsair about radiator thickness because I plan on using a RX240 up top (60mm) they replied back that there is 3 inches (just over 75mm) of room. Maybe CorsairGeorge can verify this for us.

I have just noticed that no one has a card reader or a 3.5" fan controller, does the case come with a 3.5" front adapter?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12589429*
> I have just noticed that no one has a card reader or a 3.5" fan controller, does the case come with a 3.5" front adapter?


Negative


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;12589810*
> Negative


Why would they do that? Every case comes with one.


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12589429*
> I emailed Corsair about radiator thickness because I plan on using a RX240 up top (60mm) they replied back that there is 3 inches (just over 75mm) of room. Maybe CorsairGeorge can verify this for us.


If they did this for water cooling then they did their math wrong. 3in = 76mm. 55mm radiator + 25mm fan = 80mm. Perhaps they didn't account for the other 4mm when they decided to sink the top mesh... Anyway, sorry Corsair Graphite club, this started with the 600T, but now it sort of belongs in the Obsidian club... I'll take this over there.


----------



## denydog

Received the accessory side panel today. Now I have no more excuse to delay my serious cable management project.


----------



## YangerD

Looks amazing


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;12590509*
> Received the accessory side panel today. Now I have no more excuse to delay my serious cable management project.
> 
> *SNIP*


would love to see detailed information on the window kit and installation

...looks very clean and very well done


----------



## radicalrev

Denydog,

Do you mind posting the dimensions of the window?

If possible how far apart are the window from the left, top, bottom, and right edge of the side panel.

I know this is alot to ask, but I wonder how the corsair window side panel looks from the inside...


----------



## denydog

OK, the panel cutout has a black plastic frame with inside dimensions of 9.5 in. wide, by 11 in. tall. The frame mounts from the outside, and has tabs on its backside that clip through slots in the panel and window to hold it in place. The window mounts on the inside of the panel, and is secured with screws. It seems well done.



















The dimensions from the panel sides, to the *inside* edge of the frame are as shown. Accurate to 1/8 in.










To replace the window with the screen, you would pop off the frame, unscrew and remove the window. The screen would mount from the outside, with the screen's tabs going through dedicated panel slots, and then the screen's tabs would be bent over I guess. The fan mounting holes, for up to four fans have soft rubber washers already in them. Fan mounting screws are provided.










I think that about covers it. I think it was a fair deal for $29 plus shipping.

Let me know if I can provide any more info.
Quote:


> I like the white lighting, makes the build look very clean and crisp. If I did any lighting in my case, other than my T-Virus res when I want it lit, I would do white lighting like that.
> 
> Now, work on them cables and post more pics.


The white lighting is kind of an illusion. The ram cooler has light blue lights, and I have some blue LED's near the bottom/front. And we know the Corsair white LED fans photograph kind of blue. I think the illusion is from some natural daylight that was lighting the interior of the case a little.

For the cables, I have some MDPC-X sleeving to do, that I've been putting off. Maybe I can get motivated.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;12590509*
> Received the accessory side panel today. Now I have no more excuse to delay my serious cable management project


I like the white lighting, makes the build look very clean and crisp. If I did any lighting in my case, other than my T-Virus res when I want it lit, I would do white lighting like that.

Now, work on them cables and post more pics.


----------



## radicalrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;12591199*
> 
> I think that about covers it. I think it was a fair deal for $29 plus shipping.
> 
> Let me know if I can provide any more info.


Wow deny, thank u so much for the info!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;12590142*
> If they did this for water cooling then they did their math wrong. 3in = 76mm. 55mm radiator + 25mm fan = 80mm. Perhaps they didn't account for the other 4mm when they decided to sink the top mesh... Anyway, sorry Corsair Graphite club, this started with the 600T, but now it sort of belongs in the Obsidian club... I'll take this over there.


You don't need to put the fans inside the case, you can put them under the removable top cover. So you have 76-55=21mm of clearence with the fans on top where Corsair made room for people put them. But if you are wanting the fans inside the case with the rad, maybe for push/pull then yes you are not going to have room. But this case never was designed for massive watercooling setups.


----------



## amartolos

Few days ago i reliazed that 1 wire(of the fan control) that gives power is dead.Since the plastic sides of the case are removable i can easily get access to the front fan controller and change the dead wire if corsair send me another one.I ve contact corsair support telling them about my problem and they told me to contact by mail with kelvind telling which part has problem and my return adress ...but its been 10 days since then and ive got no answer...What should i do??Contact again??


----------



## GoodInk

Are you sure it's the wire and not the fan controller?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amartolos;12597850*
> Few days ago i reliazed that 1 wire(of the fan control) that gives power is dead.Since the plastic sides of the case are removable i can easily get access to the front fan controller and change the dead wire if corsair send me another one.I ve contact corsair support telling them about my problem and they told me to contact by mail with kelvind telling which part has problem and my return adress ...but its been 10 days since then and ive got no answer...What should i do??Contact again??


Just FYI - we don't have spare wires for this, as most of the time taking the top off requires a lot of care or you'll end up breaking something. Our current process would be to ship you a replacement case, but if you email me: [email protected] I'll see what I can do for you.


----------



## amartolos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12598895*
> Are you sure it's the wire and not the fan controller?


Yes i am sure...


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corsairgeorge;12599104*
> just fyi - we don't have spare wires for this, as most of the time taking the top off requires a lot of care or you'll end up breaking something. Our current process would be to ship you a replacement case, but if you email me: [email protected] i'll see what i can do for you.


redbeard!!!


----------



## hildark7

mine was finished today!









love the case! so nice to build


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hildark7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;12590509*
> Received the accessory side panel today. Now I have no more excuse to delay my serious cable management project.


that looks awsome!
i think im gonna have to get me a side window


----------



## baldo_1013

finally got my side panel!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quit posting pics!! I must wait until I get back to the US to build my next PC


----------



## radicalrev

arghh!! i just scratched my side panel!! Anyone have scratched their's before? What did you do instead of buying a new side panel.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;12627456*
> arghh!! i just scratched my side panel!! Anyone have scratched their's before? What did you do instead of buying a new side panel.


Is it the metal sidepanel without the window/mesh?? If so, just switch it with the other side. If you have the new panel, maybe touch it up yourself, or send it in to get powdercoated with Rushmore. Hes a new artisan here at OCN.

EDIT: just realized you dont live in the USA, so NVM on the powder coating unless you can find it locally.


----------



## radicalrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12627684*
> Is it the metal sidepanel without the window/mesh?? If so, just switch it with the other side. If you have the new panel, maybe touch it up yourself, or send it in to get powdercoated with Rushmore. Hes a new artisan here at OCN.
> 
> EDIT: just realized you dont live in the USA, so NVM on the powder coating unless you can find it locally.


Yea it is without the window but switching to the otherside doesn't get rid of the scratch.








Do you think powdercoaters know the exact color to match? I was thinking of just wrapping it with the 3M carbon fiber. What you guys think?


----------



## hoody

Newbie here thought i'd show my case and set up


























Please be gentle


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoody;12630332*
> Newbie here thought i'd show my case and set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe pull the top HDD out for more air flow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where do you put your legs!!*


Can you see me?


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Here mine got it Sunday just finished re-installing everything. Also got the side window panel and NZXT sleeved 24 led kit.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Raedyn

Got mine...

View attachment 198966


View attachment 198967


----------



## denydog

^
First picture I've seen with the Screen/fans. I don't know how long I can resist trying mine with four 120mm fans, just to see how it works out. There might be a clearance problem with my CPU cooler and a fan mounted on the inside at that location. Just have to try it I guess.


----------



## Phoenixlight

There's no dust filter for it though :/


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12660764*
> There's no dust filter for it though :/


When I try the screen (with intake fans mounted on it), I'll probably use some individual 120mm fan filters I have. Hopefully with multiple fans on the screen, the case will have enough positive pressure that the unfiltered (without fans) portion of the screen will have air flow exiting the case.


----------



## Bestel1090

you can always use a scythe slim fan on the top left thats what im planning on doing.


----------



## frycicle

I'm getting a white one of these. When I build it I will post pics.


----------



## compudaze

Final shot. Build is 99% complete. Just need one of those windows now.


----------



## lohardcore

hello


----------



## yang88she

Finally all finished


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Not sure if its the right place to ask this, but it is about the Corsair 600T.

Got case last Sunday and loving it, but I had a few question about it.

1. Would two 120MM be better then the Corsair 200MM fan that came with it?
2. Would the Corsair H50 be better as intake or exhaust?

I'm happy and love this case, my temp max out around 65-67C with the 600T,2 X 200MM fans plus 2 Scythe Slipstream @ 1900rpm in push/pull. I'm getting around the same temp as my CM690 with 6 case fans and 2 for the H50. Would recommend the Corsair 600T to anyone that's looking to upgrade there case.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuniorDaisy;12698588*
> Not sure if its the right place to ask this, but it is about the Corsair 600T.
> 
> Got case last Sunday and loving it, but I had a few question about it.
> 
> 1. Would two 120MM be better then the Corsair 200MM fan that came with it?
> 2. Would the Corsair H50 be better as intake or exhaust?
> 
> I'm happy and love this case, my temp max out around 65-67C with the 600T,2 X 200MM fans plus 2 Scythe Slipstream @ 1900rpm in push/pull. I'm getting around the same temp as my CM690 with 6 case fans and 2 for the H50. Would recommend the Corsair 600T to anyone that's looking to upgrade there case.


1. Yes, 2x120mm fans are better than the 200mm fans supplied by Corsair...At least IMO, as I dont have any real proof
2. Intake would allow you to use fresh air, which would give you better temps. But, I have my Rad fans all as exhaust, so I am not pumping hot air all around my components.

Plus you have to figure out if you want positive/negative pressure.


----------



## Darkcyde

Acrylic side panel arrived today.










Big ups to mnpctech!


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;12700690*
> Acrylic side panel arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big ups to mnpctech!


How much was the panel and do you have the link to it?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frycicle;12700971*
> How much was the panel and do you have the link to it?


Mine was $110 shipped. Contact Bill Owen here or at mnpctech.com.


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;12701010*
> Mine was $110 shipped. Contact Bill Owen here or at mnpctech.com.


Way too much for my tastes. I got a cheap 800D instead.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;12701010*
> Mine was $110 shipped. Contact Bill Owen here or at mnpctech.com.


Awesome! I want one. How difficult was it to move the handles? Also, is that a 200mm fan?

I'm thinking I want that side panel but unsure on which fan to get / have him drill holes for.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12713971*
> Awesome! I want one. How difficult was it to move the handles? Also, is that a 200mm fan?
> 
> I'm thinking I want that side panel but unsure on which fan to get / have him drill holes for.


The latches are held in by four tabs. Press them in and slide the latches out of the OEM panel. To install them, insert the top of the latch first and kinda rotate the bottom in until all four tabs lock in. Be very careful as the tabs on the latches are kinda fragile and will break off if pushed too far. The fan in the pic is a Noctua 140mm.

Bill can CNC whatever fan holes you'd like. It's really a quality piece with beveled and polished edges and actually made my rig quieter.


----------



## yang88she

Hmm. Im more interested in how u removed the front hdd cage


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;12714362*
> Hmm. Im more interested in how u removed the front hdd cage


There are four screws that hold the HDD platform to the bottom. Pop off the front panel to get to them.


----------



## te0o

Turn the PSU around.


----------



## mikeseth

Hi, i just bought this case. Can anyone confirm that the Asus Sabertooth P67 Board with the Sheild fits in this case? I know Compudaze has it listed in his sig that he is using it but anyone got pics?

System:
Corsair 600T
Asus Sabertooth P67
Intel Core i7 2600k
Corsair A70 CPU Cooler
4x 4GB Patriot 1600mhz G2 Ram
2x 1TB Black in Raid-0
2x 6950 2GB by XFX
CoolerMaster 1000W Silent Pro
and D-Link Wireless N Xtreme card.

So far i have everything besides the board.


----------



## compudaze

Fits perfectly fine.


----------



## JuniorDaisy

I installed two 120mm fans to replace the 200mm top fan.


----------



## protzman

sure this has been discussed numerous times, though i'm to lazy to search the 67 pages of this thread to find the answere.

Do you all know of any 200 mm fans other than the xigmatek's that fit? coolermasters are to big we all know, so i guess are there any 200mmX200mmX20mm fans other than xigmatek, cause they are/ have always been sold out of everything but white, and i dont want white.

help plz. thnx!


----------



## Phoenixlight

The coolermaster ones do fit but you have to take out the drive cages next to the fan.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12720750*
> Fits perfectly fine.


Look great, but what is up with the top GPU? I looks like it is sagging about 1/2 inch.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12731895*
> Look great, but what is up with the top GPU? I looks like it is sagging about 1/2 inch.


Hmm, bad mounting I guess. Reseated the card.


----------



## wildbill137

please add me to the Corsair 600T club... Thanks, Bill


----------



## Enigma8750

update.. it is finished and my son will not let me touch it.. LOL

*C O R S A I R 6 0 0 t*




























2-12-11
Window Mod

We will be modding an extra thick piece of PlexiGlass into the new Side Window Cut.
I will also be using Scotch Brand Mounting tape and #3 LIMO window tint.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12736384*
> Hmm, bad mounting I guess. Reseated the card.


RED LED fan + remove the top HDD bay to let more air for the GPUs and its perfect.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;12748072*
> RED LED fan + remove the top HDD bay to let more air for the GPUs and its perfect.


The front fan is very weak and anemic, removing the top HDD cage really won't do much in terms of lowering the GPU temperatures.


----------



## Enigma8750

My son's 600t has a 4870 X 2 Space heater in it and the case does a great job at evacuating the heat from the case. His temps stay in the High 60s to low 70s on his GPU and he stays in the low 30s on his CPU.


----------



## rockcoeur

Guys, I'm planning to buy this case, but I have a question: would this case support a XSPC RS240 in the front if I remove the 2 drive bays?

Thanks!


----------



## Enigma8750

I would say that yes. The top would allow for you to install a dual rad with minimal Modification..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;12760870*
> Guys, I'm planning to buy this case, but I have a question: would this case support a XSPC RS240 in the front if I remove the 2 drive bays?
> 
> Thanks!


It might on the floor, but not upright with out going in to the drive bays. A while back I had someone take some measurements for me. It will up top and should fit a RX240 with the fans mounts outside under the top grill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12760924*
> I would say that yes. The top would allow for you to install a dual rad with minimal Modification..


----------



## rockcoeur

Another question: does the fan controller support PWM?


----------



## Demonuga

+1 here. Pics coming soon.
Everybody knows about "pros" - hangar for GPU's, excellent cable management, filters and much more.

But... My first-looking "contra":
- Inside look is amazing. Outside? One word - fatboy.
- No e-SATA in front panel.
- 4*USB 2.0 devices in front? Forgive.
- Bad 200mm fans. Tryin' direct connect to +12V - "bzzzzzz". No, thanks. Replace or rebuild.
- Weak HDD cages. Plus they eats all front fan airflow.
- Don't looks like they ready to often moving. Strong base, but plastic interior. Front+back - can broke PSU filter.
Sides - weak pontons between stands. Already have Chieftec's (CD-01B-B/0.6mm SEC & LBX-02B-B-B/1.0mm SEC) - minimum plastic details and rock-solid construction vs. this.

So future plans:
- Cut off USB 3.0 connector and make it like USB 2.0. Then mobo's have direct connectors ofc.
- Cut off back 120mm fan place and use grill like SS or Lian-Li cases.
- Remove HDD cages and use Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizers + Scythe Kama Bay. Air balance also avaliable - 120/200 in + 120/200 out.
- Use +7V or +5V for fan's. May be replace 200mm fans to CM MegaFlow or 120/140mm.
- Rebuild fan controller for wide range regulation.

Overall - great case with own little negative sides.
"Dont even think about ideal" - i know it


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;12760870*
> Guys, I'm planning to buy this case, but I have a question: would this case support a XSPC RS240 in the front if I remove the 2 drive bays?
> 
> Thanks!


It should. Let me track down a link of someone who placed a rad up front.


----------



## tactic

little white in the coffee









https://picasaweb.google.com/111875993674617347594/Corsair#


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12762824*
> It should. Let me track down a link of someone who placed a rad up front.


Unless Baldo gave me a bad measurement RS240 will not fit, 10 3/8" vs 10.9" (277mm). There is one with a 200mm Phobya up front. 10 3/8" vs 10.9" (277mm)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baldo_1013;11140076*
> @goodink heres your number -->10-3/8 inches


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12768903*
> Unless Baldo gave me a bad measurement RS240 will not fit, 10 3/8" vs 10.9" (277mm). There is one with a 200mm Phobya up front. 10 3/8" vs 10.9" (277mm)


That sounds about right. Here is the link.

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/11/28/blog-corsair-graphite-series%e2%84%a2-600t-all-internal-dual-loop/

Also the overclock.net thread.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/876602-corsair-600t-all-internal-dual-loop.html


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12768903*
> Unless Baldo gave me a bad measurement RS240 will not fit, 10 3/8" vs 10.9" (277mm). There is one with a 200mm Phobya up front. 10 3/8" vs 10.9" (277mm)


Thanks for the help! +rep!









Also, I already knew there was a 200mm rad, but it's 90$!







The RS240 is 40$!

So yeah.. I gota find a rad that's less than 263.5mm long... *sigh*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;12770366*
> Thanks for the help! +rep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I already knew there was a 200mm rad, but it's 90$!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RS240 is 40$!
> 
> So yeah.. I gota find a rad that's less than 263.5mm long... *sigh*


You wont find a 240 under that. I'm guessing you want 2x240rads, if so you should be able to mount it on the bottom laying down. If not it will fit up top. About PWM fans, no it doesn't have PWM control but you can still use the fans.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12770659*
> You wont find a 240 under that. I'm guessing you want 2x240rads, if so you should be able to mount it on the bottom laying down. If not it will fit up top. About PWM fans, no it doesn't have PWM control but you can still use the fans.


I'm going with a GTX 240 on top and a GTX 120 rear. I have all the parts except I ordered the wrong res and now gotta wait. Expecting setup next week.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12770976*
> I'm going with a GTX 240 on top and a GTX 120 rear. I have all the parts except I ordered the wrong res and now gotta wait. Expecting setup next week.


I hope that GTX 240 is a thin Rad, because thats all that will fit up top. Unless you are planning on putting it on the bottom of the case.

Waiting to see picks when you get it done. Almost all 600T builds look clean and great, I am expecting the same or better.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;12772474*
> I hope that GTX 240 is a thin Rad, because thats all that will fit up top. Unless you are planning on putting it on the bottom of the case.
> 
> Waiting to see picks when you get it done. Almost all 600T builds look clean and great, I am expecting the same or better.


Corsair told me you have 3" (76mm) of space for the rad if you mount the fans outside under the grill. if you are wanting to do a push/pull then you'll be down to a 50mm rad.

*Edit*

I think Corsair lied to me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleal;12765797*
> About people telling him to get the RX kit.
> The radiator with the RX kit is to thick to fit in the crappy radiator mount location Corsair included with this case.
> I had to notch the frame of my relatively slim Swiftech MCR220-QP radiator to clear the 8 pin power connection for my mother board.
> On another build I saw, the same radiator makes contact with one of the heat sinks on the mother board.
> 
> IMO, the only thing "water cooling ready" about this case is the 2 grommeted holes in the back for an external radiator mount.
> An internal loop with more than a slim 240x120 radiator in the top will require case modification.
> You could also mount a 120x120 or 140x140 radiator in the back fan location, and a 140x140 in the front fan location without modification.


----------



## vivithemage

This is before I water cool it


----------



## vivithemage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;12700690*
> Acrylic side panel arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big ups to mnpctech!


They're making me one too ... paid them for it already, they can be a bit slow







.

They cut this for me ... but it was a bit loud with a fan attached, so I am going 100% acrylic like you.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12773098*
> Corsair told me you have 3" (76mm) of space for the rad if you mount the fans outside under the grill. if you are wanting to do a push/pull then you'll be down to a 50mm rad.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> I think Corsair lied to me


Hmm. I'm looking at it right now. Give me 10 minutes. I'm going to unhook my Noctua CPU and attempt to install the GTX 240.

I don't think its going to fit.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivithemage;12773619*
> This is before I water cool it


Be kind, resize. 14.1megapixel is way to big to look at full size and looks like poop after OCN resizes it to fit. BTW do you have pic of after watercooling?


----------



## vivithemage

I haven't watercooled yet ... still building up the perfect parts list.


----------



## Intangible

Well BAD news. MY 240 GTX isn't even CLOSE to fitting. Holy crap it's huge. Here are the pics. I apologize for the picture quality. Unfortunately my real camera is dead. I had to make due with my iphone.

Also note the scythes I placed on top. In the PULL position, the right side fan scrapes against the metal grill because it has a slight concave. I had to toss a couple of washers underneath to make it work.

Also, why the hell doesn't scythe come with mounting screws? The 4 screws I got don't even thread into the fans.

#1 : Where the GTX 240 hits the ram.

#2: The mounting holes on top.

#3: The 120 back rad.

#4: double scythe fans

#5: double scythe fans with top cover


----------



## Intangible

#1: Approx 1 inch from top motherboard.

#2: 1 inch from backside, also the radiator hit the power cord.

#3: This shows where the mounting screws line up with the tape measure. It shows how deep the rad needs to be.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12774226*
> Well BAD news. MY 240 GTX isn't even CLOSE to fitting. Holy crap it's huge. Here are the pics. I apologize for the picture quality. Unfortunately my real camera is dead. I had to make due with my iphone.
> 
> Also note the scythes I placed on top. In the PULL position, the right side fan scrapes against the metal grill because it has a slight concave. I had to toss a couple of washers underneath to make it work.
> 
> Also, why the hell doesn't scythe come with mounting screws? The 4 screws I got don't even thread into the fans.
> 
> #1 : Where the GTX 240 hits the ram.
> 
> #2: The mounting holes on top.
> 
> #3: The 120 back rad.
> 
> #4: double scythe fans
> 
> #5: double scythe fans with top cover


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12774238*
> #1: Approx 1 inch from top motherboard.
> 
> #2: 1 inch from backside, also the radiator hit the power cord.
> 
> #3: This shows where the mounting screws line up with the tape measure. It shows how deep the rad needs to be.


+rep!


----------



## Danchyk

Hi everyone!

First off, let me introduce myself. My name is Bo and I guess I'm one of the geezers participating in this forum (60 years old). I've been messing around with computers for probably longer than a lot of you have been alive. Do punchcards and FORTRAN sound familiar? Anyway, despite all those years of being involved with computers, this is the very first time I actually built one from scratch.

I researched, studied and read more stuff on various forums than I can remember - and actually learned quite a bit as a result. This has truly been a fun, rewarding project and it most certainly would not have been possible without the wealth of information that one can find on the internet. I am extremely grateful to all those folks who freely share their knowledge and expertise on the myriad of computer related forums.

Initially, this will be an air cooled computer. However, as one can see from the attached pictures, I have left plenty of room for a water cooled setup once I overcome my trepidation with assembling something like that. So, without further ado -

System Specs:

* Case - Corsair 600t

* Side Panel - Courtesy of MnpcTech

* Motherboard - ASUS Sabertooth X58

* CPU - Intel I7 950

* GPU - ATI 6950

* Memory - 12 GB Corsair Vengeance

* CPU Cooler - Zalman CNPS9900

* Power Supply - Corsair AX 750

* Storage - 60GB SSD for OS and Programs
3X Caviar Black 1.5 TB in a Raid 5 Array

* Optical Drive - ASUS Internal Blu-ray Burner BW-12B1LT

* The drives are in a Xigmatic cage with its own 120mm fan.

* All fans were replaced by XigmaticOrange LED fans with the exception of the two on top. They are Akust 120mm reversible fans. All other fans are controlled by the motherboard. (Contrary to many comments regarding these fans, I find them to be very quiet). The side panel fan is a Xigmatic 140mm and will be replaced by a non-LED fan shortly.

* Monitor - DELL U3011

* Operating System - Windows 7 Professional.

As an aside - It's amazing what a difference in case temps the addition of that side panel fan made. My temps across the board went down by 6 - 8 degrees.

I think that pretty much covers everything. I'm a Currency and Futures trader and that's what most of this computer's resources are dedicated to. I also am an avid photographer (used to be a pro) and so use some fairly CPU and GPU intensive programs like Photoshop.

Anyway - Thanks once again to the Computer building community. I'd be happy to answer any questions.

Happy Computing,

Bo


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12774238*
> #1: Approx 1 inch from top motherboard.
> 
> #2: 1 inch from backside, also the radiator hit the power cord.
> 
> #3: This shows where the mounting screws line up with the tape measure. It shows how deep the rad needs to be.


Wow, customer support wasn't even close







I'm sorry if anyone bought this case thinking they had more room from me saying there was 3 inches, I was going by what Corsair told me. This might be a deal breaker for me, time to start looking at cases again.


----------



## albedokirra

Hi guys.. first post and first build. I have been lurking on this thread and a few others for a while now just reading and soaking in all the great information you all have to share. I got this case a few months back and have been working on it steadily since then.

Here are just a few pics of the progress. It's my turn to pay it forward, so I will help and share my experiences with the case where I can.

First attempt..









I then drowned the CPU..









Did some single sleeving..









Cut a weird shaped window..









Got bored and started painting to sorta match my mobo..









Upgraded some components and water loop..









Another upgrade to loop (getting cramped)..









Cut a full panel window..









To Do: GPU on water, sleeve new PSU, and some painting.. then we shall see from there.









Thanks for looking.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *albedokirra*


Cut a full panel window..









Thanks for looking.


Best use of black light and tint I've seen in a long time. Very nice rig you have there


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danchyk;12775718*
> Hi everyone!
> ......


Welcome to the forum. Not only are we the same age, I too remember the dawn of computing. I recently upgraded to the PC in my sig, and coming from an 11 year old Dell PIII, I can attest to how far and fast these things are moving.

Nice system you've acquired.

btw- It's considered good form (and can save time in the long run) to fill out your system specs in your User Control Panel.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albedokirra;12782028*
> Hi guys.. first post and first build. I have been lurking on this thread and a few others for a while now just reading and soaking in all the great information you all have to share. I got this case a few months back and have been working on it steadily since then.


Very nice! I like the triple fans you threw up front. Very cool. What fans are you using ? Did you have to make it modifications?

Also what rad on top and what rad in the front?

Thanks!


----------



## albedokirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12782945*
> Very nice! I like the triple fans you threw up front. Very cool. What fans are you using ? Did you have to make it modifications?
> 
> Also what rad on top and what rad in the front?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks! I first started with this huge fan\shroud\200mm rad\shroud\fan setup.. but it didn't fit. So I just took out the shrouds and thats what you see now. There are two CM 200mm fans with the Phobya 200mm rad between em and for the mount the only real work was cutting a long threaded rod to secure it all to the frame. Besides the 200 rad is the RS240 rad up top.


----------



## goodtobeking

Amazing builds Danchyk and albedokirra. And welcome to both of you.


----------



## vivithemage

How should I mount my 200mm phobya up front? And what fan should I use? haha...hrmmm

I also assume the top mesh wont go back on, once I pun fans up there?


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivithemage;12793901*
> How should I mount my 200mm phobya up front? And what fan should I use? haha...hrmmm
> 
> I also assume the top mesh wont go back on, once I pun fans up there?


Yes they will. If you look at my picture a couple pages back it shows the mesh COVERING the fans.


----------



## albedokirra

Here are some pics with relation to your question vivi..

Fans I used
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073

1. This was what I was crazy to think could fit before i measured:
The stock clips>CM 200>frame of old 20mm thick fan included with case>Phobya 200>the other frame>another CM 200

2. I ended up having to compromise a lot. Removed the clips and two shrouds and bolted the now 3 piece, push/pull assembly to the frame in front using a long threaded rod that I cut to my needs. Also, I had trouble mounting the ports on the top due to clearance issues, so I went to the bottom.

3. The bayres you had in question earlier as well as the attachment to the frame.

4. Two GT AP-15s in pull under the top mesh.

5. I could fit the mesh to close but it was very tight, so I dremeled the frame up a little bit so it closed easier and flowed better.

Oh and one last thing, if you are considering a push/pull.. the mounting frames that the rad comes with have two different sets of holes so I had to drill my own hole into one of them to fit the other CM 200.

Hope this helps


----------



## vivithemage

That is intense.

How'd you mount that beast to the 600T case?

I still don't see how you got all of those fans on the 200MM phobya LOL.


----------



## albedokirra

The rad came with two fan mounting frames. You cant simply put a huge rod through the whole assembly as the rad fins are in the way.

So the "inward" side of the rad was fan>frame>rad using a simple fan screw while the "outward" side was rad


----------



## vivithemage

Hrmm, I guess I am not grasping this.

Did you have to buy anything oter then the 2 CM fans?


----------



## vivithemage

would these fans work for that method? Maybe even if I got one as a push?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=27499

EDIT : OK, I see what you're talking about now. Did you use the fan it came with at all? How did you set it up ... push from outside -> RAD -> pull to inside?

How'd you mount the rad+fans to the case again? That's what I am missing.


----------



## Caleal

My water cooled 600T build so far.









My work log so far.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/959299-moding-my-corsair-600t-my-first.html


----------



## vivithemage

youd find it better to have the 200mm rad flipped like that?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivithemage;12805126*
> youd find it better to have the 200mm rad flipped like that?


Well with a Rad mounted with the ports up top, will allow the air trapped inside to escape easier. With them down, may trap air inside the Rad.

Welcome guys, and I like the dual 120 fans on the 200mm Rad Caleal


----------



## Demonuga

Pics to this post.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonuga;12808784*
> Pics to this post.
> 
> [Pics]


Is the interior green or is it just the lighting?


----------



## Demonuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;12815870*
> Is the interior green or is it just the lighting?


Nokia E52 Just bad photo.

btw temp of HDD in 5.25 rail is 29~34C. Inroom - 23C. Not so bad.


----------



## Danchyk

In preparation for my watercooling adventure I did some work today on wire management. Tidied up the fan and video card cables. As well, changed out some of the LED lighting and began work on installing the watercooling components (not much there yet). Also got rid of the two Akust fans that were up top and replaced them with a couple of Noiseblockers. Pricey, but they sure do run quiet. Once I get rid of the Zalman cooler this thing should be very, very quiet (not that the Zalman is all that loud).

I'm also going to get rid of that fan grill and replace it with something not quite as garish.

Anyway, next step is ordering the rest of the watercooling parts (sheesh, that stuff sure does get expensive) and hopefully putting my initial loop (CPU only) together without causing any damage

Wish me luck...



















By the way, I've been doing quite a bit of experimenting with various fan configurations. I've come to the conclusion that this case cools best with all fans configured as intakes with the exception of the single rear exhaust fan. Stock configuration has the top fan acting as an exhaust as well. For some odd reason Corsair decided to go with a "negative" pressure configuration, or at least I think that's what is going on with the stock setup. All I know is that with the addition of a side panel fan and a reconfiguration of the two top deck fans to intake, my temps are significantly lower than the stock configuration (and, as an added bonus, there's a lot less dust inside the case).


----------



## xKransky

How do i get the sig part down the bottom??


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danchyk;12823739*
> In preparation for my watercooling adventure I did some work today on wire management. Tidied up the fan and video card cables. As well, changed out some of the LED lighting and began work on installing the watercooling components (not much there yet). Also got rid of the two Akust fans that were up top and replaced them with a couple of Noiseblockers. Pricey, but they sure do run quiet. Once I get rid of the Zalman cooler this thing should be very, very quiet (not that the Zalman is all that loud).
> 
> I'm also going to get rid of that fan grill and replace it with something not quite as garish.
> 
> Anyway, next step is ordering the rest of the watercooling parts (sheesh, that stuff sure does get expensive) and hopefully putting my initial loop (CPU only) together without causing any damage
> 
> Wish me luck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I've been doing quite a bit of experimenting with various fan configurations. I've come to the conclusion that this case cools best with all fans configured as intakes with the exception of the single rear exhaust fan. Stock configuration has the top fan acting as an exhaust as well. For some odd reason Corsair decided to go with a "negative" pressure configuration, or at least I think that's what is going on with the stock setup. All I know is that with the addition of a side panel fan and a reconfiguration of the two top deck fans to intake, my temps are significantly lower than the stock configuration (and, as an added bonus, there's a lot less dust inside the case).


I keep telling people to try the top fan as intake on cases with top fans, not just this case. People get hung up on the heat rises thing, and you are messing with natrual way air flows in the case, but the fans can easly over power that if the case has mesh bay covers or side panels, really any extra venting to let air out. I did it with my Sniper and drop over 5C off my CPU temps and 2C off my GPU stress testing. It also works great if you have a rad on the back as as exhaust, the top fans will feed the back rad with nice cool air.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12825263*
> I keep telling people to try the top fan as intake on cases with top fans, not just this case. People get hung up on the heat rises thing, and you are messing with natrual way air flows in the case, but the fans can easly over power that if the case has mesh bay covers or side panels, really any extra venting to let air out. I did it with my Sniper and drop over 5C off my CPU temps and 2C off my GPU stress testing. It also works great if you have a rad on the back as as exhaust, the top fans will feed the back rad with nice cool air.


I'm going to give this a shot. Thanks!


----------



## m3th0d

Anyone know the CFM rating for the 120mm fan in the rear?

I wanna use it in a push/pull config with the fan that came with my H50.


----------



## jeffblute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d;12827734*
> Anyone know the CFM rating for the 120mm fan in the rear?
> 
> I wanna use it in a push/pull config with the fan that came with my H50.


I remember reading on the forum from CorsairGeorge that its much slower then the stock H50 fan. I would use something with a higher RPM / CFM.

and for the 200MM fans.

RPM = 800
CFM Max = 76
dBA Max = 24


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d;12827734*
> Anyone know the CFM rating for the 120mm fan in the rear?
> 
> I wanna use it in a push/pull config with the fan that came with my H50.


I think it's 1200 RPM. It's pretty weak. CFM i'm not sure of. Random guess: 40-50 CFM.


----------



## m3th0d

So you guys wouldn't recommend I use the OEM fan from the 600T and the OEM fan from the H50 in a push/pull configuration? I have an i5 760 and I'm not really planning on overclocking, anytime soon at least.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d;12828533*
> So you guys wouldn't recommend I use the OEM fan from the 600T and the OEM fan from the H50 in a push/pull configuration? I have an i5 760 and I'm not really planning on overclocking, anytime soon at least.


If you're not going to overclock, then why do you need another fan on your H50?

If you really want something, get a pair of cheap D12SH-12 fan's and call it a day.

If you want it quiet, then I would opt for a pair of cooler master blade master 120 PWM fans. You can set them to adjust RPM based on CPU temps. I use these on my H70.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d;12828533*
> So you guys wouldn't recommend I use the OEM fan from the 600T and the OEM fan from the H50 in a push/pull configuration? I have an i5 760 and I'm not really planning on overclocking, anytime soon at least.


I swapped out the stock exhaust fan for a Scythe AP-15 1850 RPM and it dropped my CPU at 100% load from 57C to 52C using Noctua cooler.

It's a huge difference.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12829081*
> I swapped out the stock exhaust fan for a Scythe AP-15 1850 RPM and it dropped my CPU at 100% load from 57C to 52C using Noctua cooler.
> 
> It's a huge difference.


It's also a huge difference in noise levels, the Scythe GentleTyphoon at 1850 RPM is significantly louder than the stock exhaust fan (at around 1100 RPM i believe).

That being said, some people won't notice the difference, especially of the rear fan is controlled by the fan controller or on a PWM duty cycle in the BIOS.


----------



## shineon2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12829544*
> It's also a huge difference in noise levels, the Scythe GentleTyphoon at 1850 RPM is significantly louder than the stock exhaust fan (at around 1100 RPM i believe).
> 
> That being said, some people won't notice the difference, especially of the rear fan is controlled by the fan controller or on a PWM duty cycle in the BIOS.


Thats a huge difference in noise but when your gaming with headsets on its acceptable. I can not wait until the special edition white case to arrive, April seems so far away!!!


----------



## m3th0d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12828767*
> If you're not going to overclock, then why do you need another fan on your H50?


So the H50 will perform sufficiently without the push pull setup if I'm not gonna overclock? The H50 requires me to take out the 120mm rear fan that comes with the case, so I thought I might as well put it to use...


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12829544*
> It's also a huge difference in noise levels, the Scythe GentleTyphoon at 1850 RPM is significantly louder than the stock exhaust fan (at around 1100 RPM i believe).
> 
> That being said, some people won't notice the difference, especially of the rear fan is controlled by the fan controller or on a PWM duty cycle in the BIOS.


Well, part of the huge difference is because the Noctua heat sink is about 2 inches from the fan so a higher CFM plays a much bigger role. I think you would see much less of an effect with a different CPU cooler.

As for the noise, I really can't hear them at all. Perhaps I will feel differently when my water cooling is setup and I don't have the GPU / CPU fans blowing.


----------



## shineon2011

Does anyone know if corsair will always sell the side window panel separate on the 600T, or will they start selling it with the window already in it? I noticed the 600 SE has it just wondering if they will come stock with the 600T in the near future?


----------



## m3th0d

CorsairGeorge - So I am going to install my H50 with a push/pull configuration and I am going to use the stock H50 fan and stock 120mm fan that came with my 600T. From my understanding, they are both 50 CFM fans. If they are not the same, which fan should do the pushing and which should do the pulling? Thanks.


----------



## Danchyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12825263*
> I keep telling people to try the top fan as intake on cases with top fans... I did it with my Sniper and drop over 5C off my CPU temps and 2C off my GPU stress testing. It also works great if you have a rad on the back as as exhaust, the top fans will feed the back rad with nice cool air.


Hi GoodInk --

Yeah, I was really surprised by the drop in temperatures across the board. At first I thought it was a fluke, so I did some testing. It was easy because I had those reversible fans up there so all I had to do was flip a switch. Now, I do have a side panel fan so obviously that is a contributing factor, but I ran tests without that fan and still experienced a fairly significant change in temperatures. I'm not much of a scientist, but I never did buy that argument about hot temperatures rising. I mean, c'mon, we're only talking inches here not 12 foot ceilings. Fans in a small enclosure like a computer case are going to override any of the "heat rising" theories...


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shineon2011;12832586*
> Does anyone know if corsair will always sell the side window panel separate on the 600T, or will they start selling it with the window already in it? I noticed the 600 SE has it just wondering if they will come stock with the 600T in the near future?


Can't comment on unannounced products dude, but right now the only thing we've announced is the white one with the window and mesh.

If you had to pick either window or mesh, which would you pick?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d;12832643*
> CorsairGeorge - So I am going to install my H50 with a push/pull configuration and I am going to use the stock H50 fan and stock 120mm fan that came with my 600T. From my understanding, they are both 50 CFM fans. If they are not the same, which fan should do the pushing and which should do the pulling? Thanks.


The case fan with the 600T is lower speed and CFM than the 1700 RPM fan that comes with the H50. The difference isn't massive, and you'll still probably be better off with push-pull with unmatched fans than you would with a single fan, but honestly I'm not sure of the higher RPM fan would perform better as a push or pull fan. My gut feel is that it should be the push fan, but I could be way off. Let me know how the numbers look when you do your testing.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d;12832643*
> CorsairGeorge - So I am going to install my H50 with a push/pull configuration and I am going to use the stock H50 fan and stock 120mm fan that came with my 600T. From my understanding, they are both 50 CFM fans. If they are not the same, which fan should do the pushing and which should do the pulling? Thanks.


Try experimenting to see what works best for you.

Run 3 tests:
1- H50 fan as push fan.
2- H50 fan as push fan and 600T fan as pull fan.
3- 600T fan as push fan and H50 fan as pull fan.

For each test, run Prime95 for 1 hr using the small FFT test. Leave something like RealTemp running to monitor temps. After 1 hour, record the max temp on the hottest core. Use whichever configuration yields the best results.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12835035*
> Can't comment on unannounced products dude, but right now the only thing we've announced is the white one with the window and mesh.
> 
> If you had to pick either window or mesh, which would you pick?


I would like a window, but not sell 3 versions.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12837044*
> I would like a window, but not sell 3 versions.


Yeah, there's the rub, right? I don't want to sell:

-Grey 600T with solid panel
-Grey 600T with mesh panel
-Grey 600T with windowed panel
-White 600T with windowed and meshed panel

We're including both with the white 600T but the cost is higher - by about $20. MSRP goes from $159 to $179, primarily due to the cost of the mesh and windowed panel.

I don't want to raise the price of the Grey one, if I can help it.


----------



## GoodInk

I've seen other complanies do window and non window versions. If you don't want 4 revisions, what about selling a Grey with windowed and meshed panel for the same price as the white? I don't see why the solid panel version would go up in price, plus alot like the look of it.

-Grey 600T with solid panel-$159
-Grey 600T with windowed and meshed panel-$179
-White 600T with windowed and meshed panel-$179


----------



## shineon2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12838891*
> Yeah, there's the rub, right? I don't want to sell:
> 
> -Grey 600T with solid panel
> -Grey 600T with mesh panel
> -Grey 600T with windowed panel
> -White 600T with windowed and meshed panel
> 
> We're including both with the white 600T but the cost is higher - by about $20. MSRP goes from $159 to $179, primarily due to the cost of the mesh and windowed panel.
> 
> I don't want to raise the price of the Grey one, if I can help it.


I totally understand, its a headache. I'm just thinking that when i buy a 600t and then buy the window side panel, i'm going to have a spare panel just sitting around for nothing.

Corsair George are you guys still saying early April for the 600 SE or status still unknown for these cases. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12838891*
> Yeah, there's the rub, right? I don't want to sell:
> 
> -Grey 600T with solid panel
> -Grey 600T with mesh panel
> -Grey 600T with windowed panel
> -White 600T with windowed and meshed panel
> 
> We're including both with the white 600T but the cost is higher - by about $20. MSRP goes from $159 to $179, primarily due to the cost of the mesh and windowed panel.
> 
> I don't want to raise the price of the Grey one, if I can help it.


Shipping costs are rough man. I would love to buy the mesh panel but its $29 + $35 shipping. If it was included originally that would have been amazing.







So now I'm just upgrading all my case fans to hopefully get better airflow instead of going the side panel route.


----------



## shineon2011

Ya I just checked and its not even available on corsair's website.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12841704*
> Shipping costs are rough man. I would love to buy the mesh panel but its $29 + $35 shipping. If it was included originally that would have been amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I'm just upgrading all my case fans to hopefully get better airflow instead of going the side panel route.


Our shipping costs are based on region, so if you're near a hub (we have hubs in Europe, the US, and Asia) then it's less expensive.

I'll definitely look at this type of thing for future SKUs.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12844394*
> Our shipping costs are based on region, so if you're near a hub (we have hubs in Europe, the US, and Asia) then it's less expensive.
> 
> I'll definitely look at this type of thing for future SKUs.


Hawaii here.







But if it had come with the original SKU I get free shipping from Amazon.com. Or hell if you want to raise the price 5 bucks and sell it through amazon.com I'm cool with that too.


----------



## Mergatroid

Hello everyone. I would like to be added to your 600T club. I have had a 600T for a couple of months now and I like it even more every time I do any work on it.

I didn't have the finances for a complete computer build this time around, so I decided to replace my 10 year old mini tower case with a more modern case. My old case was sweet, but small and had none of the more modern features.

I picked up the 600T and started out just installing my ASUS P5QEL Core 2 Quad motherboard and stock cooler. This introduced me to Corsair by visiting their site and checking out the community. I picked up an H70 because I was thinking about a minor overclock. I soon found that the older ASUS board wasn't quite up to the job. I got some pretty strange results. I looked around and found a store locally with a Gigabyte GA-X48-DS4 motherboard with better o/c capability and two video card slots. I managed to get a free duplicate to my video card from a friend who upgraded. So, I ended up with the Gigabyte m/b, Core 2 Quad 2.5GHz o/c to 3.3GHz and dual Radeon 1G HD4870 video cards.

I went through a few modifications here and there, and ended up with the pics I will attach. I have cut a hex shaped hole in the bottom of the case and mounted a 120mm fan there. I have inner and outer dust filters on that one fan. I have to allow the case to overhang my desk at the front to give this fan a path to draw air through, however since it overhangs anyway that's not much of a problem.

I have an unusual mounting of my H70. I was just looking to do something a little different. It seems to work well. I've tried both exhaust and intake, and my case temps are lower with exhaust and my cpu temps are lower with intake. I have just recently settled on using all the rear and top fans as exhaust including the H70 fans. In order to accommodate the RAM on my motherboard, I had to off-set the mounting of the H70 and its fans. I have a AeroCool fan controller that allows me to control 5 case fans, and I have a PWM fan splitter running two Scythe PWM fans on the H70 from the CPU header on the motherboard.

When I was using the H70 as intake, I could actually switch between positive and negative pressure inside the case by controlling the RPMs of the fans individually. With the case right beside my leg, I can tell if air is entering the front or exiting by how warm my leg gets. However, now that I have reversed the H70 to exhaust, I can no longer get the positive pressure inside the case and instead have a flow from front to back top. However, I'm not concerned since I'm getting better temps than I was with the stock Intel cooler by about 20c while being overclocked about 30%. I have pictures at all the various stages but no host, so I'll attach the most recent 5.

I can cheat a little and give you this youtube video I posted for a friend who may be painting my old case (It's still a nice case).

New hotness replaces old and broken. (We can rebuild him. We HAVE the technology)




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hwUoXXeOlY[/ame[/URL]]

Pics:

1st 600T build, Front, 2nd 600T build, Front, Top fans


----------



## GJF47

Is the window side panel available in the UK yet? Cant seem to find it anywhere


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;12853986*
> Is the window side panel available in the UK yet? Cant seem to find it anywhere


This may not help butttt...... The SE version, 650D and the Side window are all aviable in Australia from a Website called Techbuy

I think they may may ship overseas.


----------



## frycicle

Window would be the best option. Then if people wanted mesh, they could buy it of make it at a pretty low price, since it mounts the same as the window. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mergatroid

I've read the entire thread. Wow, there are some fantastic 600T builds out there. I felt like clicking on the old add rep button about 50 times but I don't want to be a clicker and over use something that should be reserved for extraordinary things.

The people here are as amazing as the case is.

As for the 600T side panel, why not sell it without any side panel? Provide it separately so the customer can select which one he wants at no additional cost.

Personally, I don't mind having the extra side panel when my windowed version arrives. This will provide an opportunity to experiment a little....


----------



## m3th0d

For those of you that have the H50 or H70 coolers, how the hell did you guys plug in the 8 pin power connector? Especially if you have double fans on the radiator. There's like no room back there...


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m3th0d*


For those of you that have the H50 or H70 coolers, how the hell did you guys plug in the 8 pin power connector? Especially if you have double fans on the radiator. There's like no room back there...


I did it before I installed the cooler. I actually use an extension, so I never have to unplug that cable even if I change PSU's etc.


----------



## m3th0d

Well, I can plug in the connector fine but then I won't have room for my second radiator fan due to the cable bulging out. Can I press down on it? I'm afraid I'll put too much stress on the cable or motherboard...

And you guys fed the 8 pin through the small hole in the top left right?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m3th0d*


Well, I can plug in the connector fine but then I won't have room for my second radiator fan due to the cable bulging out. Can I press down on it? I'm afraid I'll put too much stress on the cable or motherboard...

And you guys fed the 8 pin through the small hole in the top left right?


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## shineon2011

Does anybody have any creditability with this site?

http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cc...t~ACSM900R.htm


----------



## twm.7

Just ordered mine with a H70, pics soon !


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shineon2011;12862590*
> Does anybody have any creditability with this site?
> 
> http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cc600twm-wht~ACSM900R.htm


http://www.resellerratings.com/store/PROVANTAGE_Corporation

I bought a few things from them in the past and never had an issue


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


I did it before I installed the cooler. I actually use an extension, so I never have to unplug that cable even if I change PSU's etc.


I avoided the entire issue by mounting my H70 at the top of the case. However, you may have to offset the mounting a little to avoid your RAM.


----------



## shineon2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;12871714*
> I avoided the entire issue by mounting my H70 at the top of the case. However, you may have to offset the mounting a little to avoid your RAM.


Looks good dude, I'm still waiting on the white 600T(SE) but the more I see these graphite cases the more i want one.


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d;12861882*
> Well, I can plug in the connector fine but then I won't have room for my second radiator fan due to the cable bulging out. Can I press down on it? I'm afraid I'll put too much stress on the cable or motherboard...
> 
> And you guys fed the 8 pin through the small hole in the top left right?


Take a look at mine. I was able to get it in there no problem with 2 boards!

This one is with the ASRock 880G Extreme3 that did not survive. The 8-pin was directly behind the rad fan setup.









This is the ASUS M4A88T-V EVO/USB3. Its 8-pin is more to the right compared to other boards I've seen.









It's very easy to bend those wires just a little bit. Install the connector before the rad and you should be fine


----------



## mikeseth

Just wanted to share, so here is my Sig Rig. Add me to the list, thanks!


----------



## Darkcyde

^^Added

I'm seeing some really nice rigs here. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## rushino

Anyone can tell me if the RASA 750 240mm radiator can fit on top with an ASUS P8P67 ? If not, what are the best mounting options ?

Thanks.


----------



## fanaddict

Mikeseth,

Your HDD bay looks like it's a bit crooked. Is that the case?

I really like this case except for the fact that the front 200mm fan isn't the standard 200x30mm. What's the problem with switching the front 200mm fan with a 200x30mm fan? Is it that the screw holes are different? Or is there not enough space/does it push against the HDD bay?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaddict;12905582*
> Mikeseth,
> 
> Your HDD bay looks like it's a bit crooked. Is that the case?


Looks like his fan bracket isn't seated correctly on the bottom half and is pushing on his HDD bay causing it to lean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaddict;12905582*
> I really like this case except for the fact that the front 200mm fan isn't the standard 200x30mm. What's the problem with switching the front 200mm fan with a 200x30mm fan? Is it that the screw holes are different? Or is there not enough space/does it push against the HDD bay?


You would have to (re)move the HDD bay(s) for it to fit. The 200x200x20mm fan is attached with a bracket (made for 20mm) that snaps in so there aren't any mounting holes.


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12905822*
> Looks like his fan bracket isn't seated correctly on the bottom half and is pushing on his HDD bay causing it to lean.
> 
> You would have to (re)move the HDD bay(s) for it to fit. The 200x200x20mm fan is attached with a bracket (made for 20mm) that snaps in so there aren't any mounting holes.


LOL, it is crooked... The bottom part of the hdd bay isnt in properly. I just pushed it on there. Fixing it right now.


----------



## Johnsen

I'm thinking of getting this case. I contacted a couple resellers, and appears that nobody knows exactly when the SE edition is gonna hit Europe. But the best guess would be late April. I'm am a bit concerned tho, cause my 360 rad and 250ml tube reservoire will never fit in this case. I'm housing my rig in a 800D right now but its a tad to big for my taste...On the other hand, I I'm just gonna get a 240 and try mounting it in the front. Anyone knows if its possible without modding?


----------



## rushino

Hi guys!

I am part of those who building inside a 600T but i had some questions regarding how a watercooling setup could be made with the case.

Anyone tried to fit a 240 radiator inside the top with an ASUS P8P67 ?

Are the headsink or 8 pins plug in the way ?

Or is there a way to use the water cooling tube holes with a mounted rad in the back ? ive heard they got a bad position is it true ?

Thanks.


----------



## rushino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnsen;12918969*
> I'm thinking of getting this case. I contacted a couple resellers, and appears that nobody knows exactly when the SE edition is gonna hit Europe. But the best guess would be late April. I'm am a bit concerned tho, cause my 360 rad and 250ml tube reservoire will never fit in this case. I'm housing my rig in a 800D right now but its a tad to big for my taste...On the other hand, I I'm just gonna get a 240 and try mounting it in the front. Anyone knows if its possible without modding?


Seem lots of poeple are concerned with radiators installation on this case. From what ive heard.. this is rather hard and depend on many factors.

- First of all, you could mount it at the top of the case inside and the fan would go the other side of the grid.. however some motherboard will make this mounting impossible due to the 8 pins psu connector. This seem to be the case with my motherboard the ASUS P8P67. (But havent tried it yet since i do not have the watercooling kit at hand yet)

- The front option ive heard about it. It seem you can mount a 240m radiator.. but i am not sure about the modding part. Ive seen someone that had there a big 200m radiator in place. But that may not be the best place to put a radiator since this place is intented to pull air but that may doesnt matter if you change the airflow of your case.

- Another option is using the watercooling holes and mount the rad in the back of the case.. but again unfortunally someone ive heard said that the holes emplacement are not the best. He had to pass one of the tube through PCI slots using some adapter such : http://www.overclockers.co.uk/pimg/WC-014-BP_400.jpg or you may try http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=110_72&products_id=641 but he also said this one might cause leaks.

- Another option would be to use a stand to mount the rad. Probably the worst option.

If anyone have an option without modding that would be nice to know, i am a bit desesperate too


----------



## goodtobeking

You have to use a thin Rad like my Swiftech 240. I had a small clearence issue with my 8 pin connector. All I did was clip the plastic retainer and it fit in nicely. The plug stays in tight without it. I have another 120mm rad mounted to the back exhaust, but all internally. I dont know how well the tubing holes would work for an external radiator.

I also have a 250mm reservoir, the T-Virus from Frozen_Q. It fits fine in my case, to the right of the Mobo. There are 2 bump outs on the back of the MOBO plate, for zip ties. I clipped them loose and used the holes to mount my screws. I have a drill and bits, but those holes lined up with where I wanted them.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushino;12921170*
> - The front option ive heard about it. It seem you can mount a 240m radiator.. but i am not sure about the modding part. Ive seen someone that had there a big 200m radiator in place. But that may not be the best place to put a radiator since this place is intented to pull air but that may doesnt matter if you change the airflow of your case.


You cannot mount a 240 radiator up front unless you cut into the 5.25 bays, or cut the bottom of the case. = Hard mod

You can add a 200mm Phobya (might be misspelled) to the front, and then use some good 200mm fans. I would not recommend the stock 200mm fans for that. = Easy mod

It is also best to use all your radiators as the same setup. Both in push or both in pull. Otherwise you will recycle hot air and lose efficiency.


----------



## rushino

Is Swiftech 240 thinner than RASA 750 ?


----------



## rushino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


You have to use a thin Rad like my Swiftech 240. I had a small clearence issue with my 8 pin connector. All I did was clip the plastic retainer and it fit in nicely. The plug stays in tight without it. I have another 120mm rad mounted to the back exhaust, but all internally. I dont know how well the tubing holes would work for an external radiator.

I also have a 250mm reservoir, the T-Virus from Frozen_Q. It fits fine in my case, to the right of the Mobo. There are 2 bump outs on the back of the MOBO plate, for zip ties. I clipped them loose and used the holes to mount my screws. I have a drill and bits, but those holes lined up with where I wanted them.


Was it an ASUS P8P67 ?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rushino*


Was it an ASUS P8P67 ?


I edited my post, didnt realize I wasnt on the newest page.

It is my sig rig, with a P7P55D-E Pro. The 8pin CPU plug is sticking striaght out of the board, at the very top edge. If it wasnt for that, I might be able to add in a 3-4mm thicker radiator.


----------



## rushino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


I edited my post, didnt realize I wasnt on the newest page.

It is my sig rig, with a P7P55D-E Pro. The 8pin CPU plug is sticking striaght out of the board, at the very top edge. If it wasnt for that, I might be able to add in a 3-4mm thicker radiator.


Look like the same problem as me. So the swifttech might be the solution to my problem.

Thanks.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rushino*


Look like the same problem as me. So the swifttech might be the solution to my problem.

Thanks.


I have the same PSU as you. I did have to clip off the retainer clip on it. But like I said, it stays in fine. Unless you can find some kind of right angle plug/extension.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnsen;12918969*
> I'm thinking of getting this case. I contacted a couple resellers, and appears that nobody knows exactly when the SE edition is gonna hit Europe. But the best guess would be late April. I'm am a bit concerned tho, cause my 360 rad and 250ml tube reservoire will never fit in this case. I'm housing my rig in a 800D right now but its a tad to big for my taste...On the other hand, I I'm just gonna get a 240 and try mounting it in the front. Anyone knows if its possible without modding?


All the following links are earlier pages in the thread that have pictures of water cooled builds. A couple of them have rads at the front. One of the latter pages has a measurement of the height of the space from the front bottom to the underside of the 5 1/4" drive bays.

I saw a picture somewhere of a rad mounted directly to the rear of the case with the hoses going directly from the rad through the rear holes and into the case, but I've looked at a lot of 600T builds all over and I just cannot remember where it is. Hope this helps some.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-4.html

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-5.html

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-9.html

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-29.html

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-34.html

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-44.html

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-56.html

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-59.html

240mm front rad info on this page:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-59.html

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-64.html

Front rad here:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-66.html

On another note, I finally got my windowed side panel:


----------



## Johnsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


All the following links are earlier pages in the thread that have pictures of water cooled builds. A couple of them have rads at the front. One of the latter pages has a measurement of the height of the space from the front bottom to the underside of the 5 1/4" drive bays.

I saw a picture somewhere of a rad mounted directly to the rear of the case with the hoses going directly from the rad through the rear holes and into the case, but I've looked at a lot of 600T builds all over and I just cannot remember where it is. Hope this helps some.


Thx man, ill try to fit my 360'rad once the SE model hits the market in europe.


----------



## tekk83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rushino*


Was it an ASUS P8P67 ?


 I have this case with that board and right now i'm stuck with the problem of what rad I can fit on top. I bought this case without doing much research on the clearance issues and have a rx240 that's impossible to fit there. I have measured the amount of clearance between my 8 pin plug and the top and it seems that the rad needs to be 31mm or less without clipping anything.

The RS240 is 35mm and swiftech mcr220 is 34mm. Both seems to have an issue with clearing. The only rad that I've looked up that seems to fit without a problem is the HW labs Black Ice stealth 240 with 29.6mm but the 30fpi is a problem for me since I'm trying to keep this silent.

Hope this helps but I regret purchasing this case for watercooling.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

SE version should be in Europe in late April, just an FYI.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tekk83*


I have this case with that board and right now i'm stuck with the problem of what rad I can fit on top. I bought this case without doing much research on the clearance issues and have a rx240 that's impossible to fit there. I have measured the amount of clearance between my 8 pin plug and the top and it seems that the rad needs to be 31mm or less without clipping anything.

The RS240 is 35mm and swiftech mcr220 is 34mm. Both seems to have an issue with clearing. The only rad that I've looked up that seems to fit without a problem is the HW labs Black Ice stealth 240 with 29.6mm but the 30fpi is a problem for me since I'm trying to keep this silent.

Hope this helps but I regret purchasing this case for watercooling.


I'm not sure if this is an option for you, but it might fit laying down, were the HDD's go.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tekk83*


I have this case with that board and right now i'm stuck with the problem of what rad I can fit on top. I bought this case without doing much research on the clearance issues and have a rx240 that's impossible to fit there. I have measured the amount of clearance between my 8 pin plug and the top and it seems that the rad needs to be 31mm or less without clipping anything.

The RS240 is 35mm and swiftech mcr220 is 34mm. Both seems to have an issue with clearing. The only rad that I've looked up that seems to fit without a problem is the HW labs Black Ice stealth 240 with 29.6mm but the 30fpi is a problem for me since I'm trying to keep this silent.

Hope this helps but I regret purchasing this case for watercooling.


I also bought a GTX 240 and it definitely doesn't fit! Whoops. I just picked up a Black Ice GT 240 which should fit perfectly. In fact my 6990 water block is coming in tonight so I'll finally be able to set my water cooling up!

If you want I can throw the radiator on top and tell you how loud it is with my scythe 1850s... not sure if it makes a difference with water in it


----------



## tekk83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I'm not sure if this is an option for you, but it might fit laying down, were the HDD's go.


I might consider this but I am using both HDD racks at the moment. I would have to get rid of one of my hdds or maybe move it up to the 5.25 bays with an adapter. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## tekk83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intangible*


I also bought a GTX 240 and it definitely doesn't fit! Whoops. I just picked up a Black Ice GT 240 which should fit perfectly. In fact my 6990 water block is coming in tonight so I'll finally be able to set my water cooling up!

If you want I can throw the radiator on top and tell you how loud it is with my scythe 1850s... not sure if it makes a difference with water in it










Yes please let me know. I thought about doing this and getting some new fans and put the GT-15s on the fan controller and just turn them down when I sleep. Either way It's just more money coming out the pocket. I could have just spent the extra cost and bought the 800D. right now I have 2 noiseblocker xL1 and they are only 1000rpm.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekk83;12933582*
> I have this case with that board and right now i'm stuck with the problem of what rad I can fit on top. I bought this case without doing much research on the clearance issues and have a rx240 that's impossible to fit there. I have measured the amount of clearance between my 8 pin plug and the top and it seems that the rad needs to be 31mm or less without clipping anything.


Is the only problem with this rad the cpu power connector? Am I correct that the power connector is hitting the rad, but if the connector was gone the rad would fit?

If this is the case, personally, I would look at modding the power connector. It can't be too hard to find a 90 degree connector you could use as a replacement. A last option would even be to remove the connector, solder some wires directly to the motherboard and install a connector at the end of the wires.


----------



## tekk83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Is the only problem with this rad the cpu power connector? Am I correct that the power connector is hitting the rad, but if the connector was gone the rad would fit?

If this is the case, personally, I would look at modding the power connector. It can't be too hard to find a 90 degree connector you could use as a replacement. A last option would even be to remove the connector, solder some wires directly to the motherboard and install a connector at the end of the wires.


For the rx240 its impossible to clear because of the ram slots too.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Can you run 3x cards in SLI and NOT roast them in this case?


----------



## Phoenixlight

Depends on which cards and if you're watercooling them or not.


----------



## twm.7

Just received mine today !
I'll have to do a stealth drive mod and order a windowed panel then it will be perfect !
If someone have already done the stealth drive mod with this case I may be interested in some pictures of the mod.

Waiting for it to be done before posting any picture, but it's a great case so far !


----------



## Mergatroid

Guys, this case building stuff is a lot of work. I mean, sure, it IS fun, but look at how much it costs. Consider the dangers involved (leaks. boards and parts overclocked to death and such). The hours of research we have to do on the tiniest of details like which fan had the highest cfm, or which rad will fit where.

I mean, instead of your wife being happy you're in the basement working on your PC, wouldn't you rather be at the game with some buds and a few cold ones?

I think I may have come up with a solution. I haven't googled it, so I hope no one beat me to it.

If you had a windowed case, or make a window to the correct size requirement in your current case, you could mount the LCD panel from inside an LCD monitor right inside the window. Run the cable out back and plug it into a secondary monitor port. You could put any video, animation or picture (or combination thereof) on that monitor, and from the outside it could look like anything.

When the old lady asks you "Harold, WHERE have you BEEN all night" you can say "I was working on my PC dear", and she'll say "Well I didn't hear you down there", and you can show here the side of your case and say "See the new watercooling system I installed" while the side monitor is showing the picture of some awesome build you got from overclock.net.

Or, that annoying buddy comes over with friends bragging about his latest build, you can have an animated build of the most recent Intel CPU with the best available components and most expensive parts. You could show an animation you rendered in 3D and claim you custom built it from scratch.

Take your rig to a big local LAN party and always have a better install than whoever is around without paying what they paid.

In the meantime, you could spend all your spare money on beers and sports. Just leave some old Pentium 4 system installed in your case so it can run a couple of monitors with a picture on the 2nd monitor and windows in the primary monitor.

4:3 monitor (or whatever fits) + Window Side Panel = Whatever you want

Of course, if you want big (and I mean HUGE) romance points with the other half, put her picture on the monitor. You'll get some for sure.


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;12955205*
> Guys, this case building stuff is a lot of work. I mean, sure, it IS fun, but look at how much it costs. Consider the dangers involved (leaks. boards and parts overclocked to death and such). The hours of research we have to do on the tiniest of details like which fan had the highest cfm, or which rad will fit where.
> 
> I mean, instead of your wife being happy you're in the basement working on your PC, wouldn't you rather be at the game with some buds and a few cold ones?
> 
> I think I may have come up with a solution. I haven't googled it, so I hope no one beat me to it.
> 
> If you had a windowed case, or make a window to the correct size requirement in your current case, you could mount the LCD panel from inside an LCD monitor right inside the window. Run the cable out back and plug it into a secondary monitor port. You could put any video, animation or picture (or combination thereof) on that monitor, and from the outside it could look like anything.
> 
> When the old lady asks you "Harold, WHERE have you BEEN all night" you can say "I was working on my PC dear", and she'll say "Well I didn't hear you down there", and you can show here the side of your case and say "See the new watercooling system I installed" while the side monitor is showing the picture of some awesome build you got from overclock.net.
> 
> Or, that annoying buddy comes over with friends bragging about his latest build, you can have an animated build of the most recent Intel CPU with the best available components and most expensive parts. You could show an animation you rendered in 3D and claim you custom built it from scratch.
> 
> Take your rig to a big local LAN party and always have a better install than whoever is around without paying what they paid.
> 
> In the meantime, you could spend all your spare money on beers and sports. Just leave some old Pentium 4 system installed in your case so it can run a couple of monitors with a picture on the 2nd monitor and windows in the primary monitor.
> 
> 4:3 monitor (or whatever fits) + Window Side Panel = Whatever you want
> 
> Of course, if you want big (and I mean HUGE) romance points with the other half, put her picture on the monitor. You'll get some for sure.


I approve of this post.


----------



## radicalrev

Greetings from Indonesia!

Please add me to the club!!


















Custom made side window, trying to make it as close as possible to the original side window.


----------



## Enigma8750

Makes a Great Doggie Carrier too...










Box is the size of my Dishwasher.










MID TOWER .... YEA RIGHT!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;12958949*
> Greetings from Indonesia!
> 
> Custom made side window, trying to make it as close as possible to the original side window.


Nice.. I like your window.. and that choice AMP... !!! YUM.. Tube u lishious..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;12955205*
> 
> If you had a windowed case, or make a window to the correct size requirement in your current case, you could mount the LCD panel from inside an LCD monitor right inside the window. Run the cable out back and plug it into a secondary monitor port. You could put any video, animation or picture (or combination thereof) on that monitor, and from the outside it could look like anything.
> 
> 4:3 monitor (or whatever fits) + Window Side Panel = Whatever you want


Great idea, I have a digital picture frame that I could use for this.


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12958993*
> Makes a Great Doggie Carrier too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box is the size of my Dishwasher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MID TOWER .... YEA RIGHT!


What kind of dog is that? I want one.


----------



## Oberon

ADD ME TO THE CLUB TOO ^^

Been wanting this friggin' case forever!!

I'm trying to make a red/black interior build...
work in progress













































Isn't the Best looking rig.... yet.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon;12967127*
> ADD ME TO THE CLUB TOO ^^
> 
> Been wanting this friggin' case forever!!
> 
> I'm trying to make a red/black interior build...
> work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the Best looking rig.... yet.


Kinda makes me want to get a couple 200mm red LED fans for my build as well. Nice job.

Hmm, never seen a power supply only use one cable like that for 2 PCI-E connectors.


----------



## CesarNYC

Hello all, have a look at my 600T. After looking over some of the posts in this thread I can see this is a great place for ideas. I would like to join the club.


----------



## Oberon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;12967225*


why do you have two crossfire cables?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon;12967269*
> why do you have two crossfire cables?


I had two so I used both. I never tried it with just one bridge but I don't have any issues with two.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;12967322*
> I had two so I used both. I never tried it with just one bridge but I don't have any issues with two.


Only one is required and two won't help/hurt anything. However, using them both ensure's you'll never misplace the 2nd one in case you ever need it =)


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Only one is required and two won't help/hurt anything. However, using them both ensure's you'll never misplace the 2nd one in case you ever need it =)


3D Accelerator/Storage Caddy,lol.

Also, very interesting link in your sig for the 6950, left you a question.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12967577*
> Only one is required and two won't help/hurt anything. However, using them both ensure's you'll never misplace the 2nd one in case you ever need it =)


I also just checked out your 6950 experiment. Very well done, and very relevant data plotting. Well done. +rep

@CesarNYC

Nice to see you here. What type of camera do you use? Your pictures are always so crisp.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;12976934*
> I also just checked out your 6950 experiment. Very well done, and very relevant data plotting. Well done. +rep
> 
> @CesarNYC
> 
> Nice to see you here. What type of camera do you use? Your pictures are always so crisp.


hey man, thanks for suggesting this thread, it is helping me learn so much.

I use a 5DMKII mostly. You could shoot a magazine cover with a cell phone and a tripod if you wanted though. If you don't have a tripod, shoot near a sunny window (but don't get the window in the shot).


----------



## AoHxBram

Soon i will join you guys








just ordered my setup :
Corsair 600t (ofcourse)
Intel I7 2600K with a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
Asrock P67 Extreme 6
Corsair Vengance 2x 4gb @ 1866mhz
2x XFX radeon 6970 2gb
OCz Vertex 3 120gb ssd
Cooler master Silent Pro m1000


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram;12996019*
> Soon i will join you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered my setup :
> Corsair 600t (ofcourse)
> Intel I7 2600K with a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
> Asrock P67 Extreme 6
> Corsair Vengance 2x 4gb @ 1866mhz
> 2x XFX radeon 6790 2gb
> OCz Vertex 3 120gb ssd
> Cooler master Silent Pro m1000


6790's are out? W/2GB?

Or did you mean 6970 2DB?


----------



## fanaddict

Can you fit a 200x30mm Megaflow fan for the front 200mm fan if you remove the HDD bay that sits right next to it? Or does it still not fit for some reason? Are the screw holes the same for the Megaflows and the thinner 200mm fans that come with the Graphite 600t?


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12996210*
> 6790's are out? W/2GB?
> 
> Or did you mean 6970 2DB?


haha yeh typo, will edit.
it must indeed be a 6970 2gb


----------



## Oberon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram;12996019*
> Soon i will join you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered my setup :
> Corsair 600t (ofcourse)
> Intel I7 2600K with a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
> Asrock P67 Extreme 6
> Corsair Vengance 2x 4gb @ 1866mhz
> 2x XFX radeon 6970 2gb
> OCz Vertex 3 120gb ssd
> Cooler master Silent Pro m1000


Please post up some pics when you do join us!

You have an awesome set up going there... I'm jealous.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


hey man, thanks for suggesting this thread, it is helping me learn so much.

I use a 5DMKII mostly. You could shoot a magazine cover with a cell phone and a tripod if you wanted though. If you don't have a tripod, shoot near a sunny window (but don't get the window in the shot).


No problem bud. There's lots of great threads on this site.


----------



## Blue6228

I'm in =)


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13002806*
> No problem bud. There's lots of great threads on this site.


And I bet you just barely scratched the surface. I have been here a while, and find new old threads everyday. Not including the new ones created everyday.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13003090*
> And I bet you just barely scratched the surface. I have been here a while, and find new old threads everyday. Not including the new ones created everyday.


Oh man, I have spent many a night staying up way too late reading threads here, and going to work the next day dead to the world.

@Blue6228

Nice rig man. Everything fits like a glove...


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon;12998139*
> Please post up some pics when you do join us!
> 
> You have an awesome set up going there... I'm jealous.


hey, Thanks mate









only problem is i need to wait for that vertex 3 SSD until 3rd of may,
the rest should be here by thrusday. so i hope i'll have some pics up at friday


----------



## Blue6228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13003644*
> Oh man, I have spent many a night staying up way too late reading threads here, and going to work the next day dead to the world.
> 
> @Blue6228
> 
> Nice rig man. Everything fits like a glove...


Hey thanks man! Fits like a glove is exactly right, that very thin RS240 rad BARELY clears the 8pin CPU power. It actually kind of grazes right against it.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13002806*
> No problem bud. There's lots of great threads on this site.


I feel like a kid in a candy store.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue6228;13003064*
> I'm in =)


The white tubing against the black interior pop visually. Makes me wish I had thought ahead when selecting components, I currently have a blue and white mobo, with black and red vid cards. I was not the type to care about color coordinating my PC, but after hanging around here a bit......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13003090*
> And I bet you just barely scratched the surface. I have been here a while, and find new old threads everyday. Not including the new ones created everyday.


One thread leads to me another, then another, and so on, and the time adds up, lol.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13007912*
> I was not the type to care about color coordinating my PC, but after hanging around here a bit......


I was the same way. My wallet remembers all too well.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Got my new mobo (Gig UD4) coming in tomorrow. So wondering what you guy think about the color scheme. Going all black everything including the water block and cable sleeve. Was thinking about keeping the white tube and white anti kink coils or going full black with black coils. I have the black tube and coils on the way so I can do any combo of the 4. Thoughts?


----------



## Blue6228

I think all black with white tubing is fantastic looking especially when the sleeving is done in black. Black and white have always been terrific contrast colors and I think they look especially nice on electronics.


----------



## AoHxBram

Okay, it's his girlfriend here. He is building his system now, right next to me. And I had to tell you guys that :')

Anyway, pics soon I guess!


----------



## Blue6228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram;13024006*
> Okay, it's his girlfriend here. He is building his system now, right next to me. And I had to tell you guys that :')
> 
> Anyway, pics soon I guess!


Haha awesome, pics are demanded!


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Excellent use of girlfriend. +rep if she got you a beer first.


----------



## AoHxBram

Haha, no she didn't had any beer for me, but i had my Whiskey already opened








here is just 1 pic, of the machine running







had some trouble installing windows.
Vertex 3 still to arrive







(03 may)

Specs:

Core i7 2600k (man this thing is cool 33 Idle under 50 load)
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev b
Corsair Vengance 1866Mhz 2x 4gb
Asrock P67 Extreme 6 (B3.0)
2x XFX Radeon HD 6970 2gb
9600GT for Physx
Cooler Master silent pro m1000
Samsung HD204UJ + 1tb
Hitachi 2TB
and some dvd drive

600t ofcourse
















*edit* Picture is on Facebook anyone can help me get a bigger one up here ?


----------



## lowbudgethooker

as long as the whiskey was Jameson then I guess you still get the rep. Try using a free pic hosting site.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker;13027562*
> as long as the whiskey was Jameson then I guess you still get the rep. Try using a free pic hosting site.


haha i will include a picture of my bottle







it is indeed jameson









Btw any of you know how to setup that 9600gt as physx, or do i just need to install the physx software?


----------



## Blue6228

Quote:


> *edit* Picture is on Facebook anyone can help me get a bigger one up here ?


If you don't have the original picture then when you're looking at the picture on facebook, right-click on it and choose "Save as". Save it to your desktop. It's going to save a folder with a bunch of different pictures inside but one of them will be the picture you were looking at in the picture gallery. Drag it out of the folder and onto the desktop. Now shoot on over to photobucket and create an account if you don't have one and then upload it. Once that's done you can directly link the picture on here from photobucket.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram;13027493*
> Haha, no she didn't had any beer for me, but i had my Whiskey already opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is just 1 pic, of the machine running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had some trouble installing windows.
> Vertex 3 still to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (03 may)
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Core i7 2600k (man this thing is cool 33 Idle under 50 load)
> Scythe Mugen 2 Rev b
> Corsair Vengance 1866Mhz 2x 4gb
> Asrock P67 Extreme 6 (B3.0)
> 2x XFX Radeon HD 6970 2gb
> 9600GT for Physx
> Cooler Master silent pro m1000
> Samsung HD204UJ + 1tb
> Hitachi 2TB
> and some dvd drive
> 
> 600t ofcourse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* Picture is on Facebook anyone can help me get a bigger one up here ?


You can also use the paperclip attachments button at the top of your message to browse your computer, pick the picture out and upload it to this site. As long as the picture is on your computer it will work fine. You can see an example of this at the bottom of my message. If you hover your pointer over it or click on it, it will load the full size image.

Another way is to copy the URL of the picture on facebook and paste it into your message like this:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1553825096685&set=o.179235105449919&theater

That should open the page with the original picture on it.

Below is the paperclip attachment method.


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Here are some updated pics of My Build Corsair Heaven


----------



## Oberon

The Lion roars!!










Looks better in person. I'm so close to being finished this build. Just need a new mobo =,=

Blame the crappy image quality on my microsoft lifecam!


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon;13032741*
> [http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd430/mwang822/2011-04-0622-19-17965.jpg?t=1302153842[/IMG]
> 
> [http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd430/mwang822/2011-04-0622-18-10553.jpg?t=1302153840[/IMG]
> 
> [http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd430/mwang822/2011-04-0622-17-54573.jpg?t=1302153839[/IMG]
> 
> [http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd430/mwang822/2011-04-0622-17-38410.jpg?t=1302153837[/IMG]
> 
> The Lion roars!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks better in person. I'm so close to being finished this build. Just need a new mobo =,=
> 
> Blame the crappy image quality on my microsoft lifecam!


I really like the photos you took of the interior, very BladeRunner-esque.


----------



## amartolos

I ve received my window today.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amartolos;13040340*
> I ve received my window today.


That looks shweeeet!

Nice looking build too!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amartolos;13040340*
> I ve received my window today.


Did you replace the LEDs in the Corsair fans with blue LEDs? Looks cool. My rig is a blue build as well, now thinking about doing the same with my front fan.


----------



## Blue6228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13041144*
> Did you replace the LEDs in the Corsair fans with blue LEDs? Looks cool. My rig is a blue build as well, now thinking about doing the same with my front fan.


I don't think he did, it just looks like a camera effect on that glass.


----------



## AoHxBram

So, a bigger picture atlast,
http://img31.imageshack.us/i/dsc09152q.jpg









Removed the 9600gt physx dont know if it realy was working anyway,
placed HDD's in front of the fan, for easy removal,
OCz vertex 3 120gb arrived
 







and remounted my CPU block turned a quarter.

Overlocked to 4GHz.

The image from the mountaints button isn't working =/


----------



## amartolos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue6228;13042645*
> I don't think he did, it just looks like a camera effect on that glass.


That is true.

More pics.




































.


----------



## Johnsen

Will the SE edition hit the stores anytime soon here in Denmark... Im dying to resive one of these.. I just got th perfect idea for a simple MOD/Theme... !!!


----------



## Darkcyde

Installed some red CCFLs for that "New Orleans brothel" atmosphere.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Pic finally. Went with white tubes and white coil. Tried the black but the white was better. Still deciding on a window cutout shape. Will come up with something fitting.


----------



## bnj2

lowbudgethooker, could you please post a better pic with the two front fans you replaced the standard 200mm with?
I am curious how you attached them.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amartolos*


That is true.

More pics.




































.


Nicely lit, Tungsten white balance made the LEDs look Blue?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


Installed some red CCFLs for that "New Orleans brothel" atmosphere.



























That is bad ass. IIRC, that custom door was pricey, but looks so worth it now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker*


Pic finally. Went with white tubes and white coil. Tried the black but the white was better. Still deciding on a window cutout shape. Will come up with something fitting.











The tubing gives it a skeleton/Xray quality, I really like it. Maybe it could be a theme you could carry through to other parts of the build.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bnj2*


lowbudgethooker, could you please post a better pic with the two front fans you replaced the standard 200mm with?
I am curious how you attached them.


Will take a few pics when I get a chance but I just used a jigsaw and cut holes into the front grill then drilled the mounting holes.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


The tubing gives it a skeleton/Xray quality, I really like it. Maybe it could be a theme you could carry through to other parts of the build.


Was thinking about getting some white bladed fans. That would be as far as I take it but I would need some that are as quiet as my scythes as I need it silent.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


Installed some red CCFLs for that "New Orleans brothel" atmosphere.










Clean. I really like the amber lighting.


----------



## vivithemage

wow, 2x120mm fans up top sound loud with the top mesh on ... guess i'll leave the mesh off.


----------



## Bestel1090

Still working on it getting a butt kicking compared to the others ive seen on here though.







also can i join the club


----------



## vivithemage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivithemage;13073123*
> wow, 2x120mm fans up top sound loud with the top mesh on ... guess i'll leave the mesh off.


I tried a mesh cover on my top 120mm fans ... but they added just as much noise, crap!

Do these add any noise?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2636/fgc-02/120mm_Black_Fan_Grill.html?tl=g47c221s543


----------



## rickm000

Here's my 600T, and it may just qualify as the world's ugliest. I mounted the radiator at the top- externally- drilling inlet/outlet holes and removing the mesh. It kinda reminds me of a dual quad setup on an old big block....
I wasn't worried about aesthetics- I simply outgrew the Gigabyte Triton case once I added the second GTX 580.
The 600T was only being used for my Xeon X5650 server on a Asus WS revolution. I wanted to be able to swap out boards, cpus etc, fairly easily and the 600T works well for that.
Currently running a i7 2600K on a Gigabyte GA-PA76A-UD7-B3 running @ 5.1GHZ, (1.425 vcc) Intel SSD primary drive, WD Black SATA 3 1 TB data drive, 2 evga GTX 580s SLI, 8GB Corsair XMS 2000 @ 1867 mhz, xi-fi titanium, Lite on blu-ray burner, Plextor 880SA.
Cooling: EK HF Supreme cu, XSPC RX 240, MPC 355 with XSPC top and res.
Temps are OK- not great with idle @ 25c and full load about 54c. Ambiant is 72 degrees farenheit.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickm000*


Here's my 600T, and it may just qualify as the world's ugliest. I mounted the radiator at the top- externally- drilling inlet/outlet holes and removing the mesh. It kinda reminds me of a dual quad setup on an old big block....
I wasn't worried about aesthetics- I simply outgrew the Gigabyte Triton case once I added the second GTX 580.
The 600T was only being used for my Xeon X5650 server on a Asus WS revolution. I wanted to be able to swap out boards, cpus etc, fairly easily and the 600T works well for that.
Currently running a i7 2600K on a Gigabyte GA-PA76A-UD7-B3 running @ 5.1GHZ, (1.425 vcc) Intel SSD primary drive, WD Black SATA 3 1 TB data drive, 2 evga GTX 580s SLI, 8GB Corsair XMS 2000 @ 1867 mhz, xi-fi titanium, Lite on blu-ray burner, Plextor 880SA.
Cooling: EK HF Supreme cu, XSPC RX 240, MPC 355 with XSPC top and res.
Temps are OK- not great with idle @ 25c and full load about 54c. Ambiant is 72 degrees farenheit.


What fans are you using on that rad? Any filament issues? Thanks!


----------



## rickm000

Internal rad fans are just Scythe gentle typhoons, the outer fans are Silenx 120x 120 x 38 fans.
The front 200mm has been replaced with a Coolermaster megaflow.
It's actually very quiet- suprisingly.


----------



## rickm000

P.S- I'm running the standard grills vivithemage posted a link to.


----------



## GJF47

I exchanged my ASUS P8P67 PRO B2rev for the Sabertooth board and added a second 5870 that I picked up cheap on ebay:


----------



## rickm000

Looks ALOT better than mine!!!
Mine is just ugly!


----------



## vivithemage

I got mine water cooled finally, twas a process, ended up REALLY nice!

http://vivithemage.com/2011/04/water-cooling-a-corsair-600t-case-i5-2500k-2x6950/


----------



## rickm000

Looks awesome!!!! Good work. I'm jealous... no dual quads on it like me??


----------



## vivithemage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickm000*


Looks awesome!!!! Good work. I'm jealous... no dual quads on it like me??










hehe, I thought that would be overkill!


----------



## Isewake

Finally got mine done. Not as clean or neat as others but fit 8 hard drives and 2 optical drives plus a front USB 3.0 hub and a mobile rack.


----------



## rickm000

Isewake- I like it! With all that cash you spent on drives- i think you paid more than my both my 580s!!!


----------



## Danchyk

Hurray -- I'm done. Except for one minor detail (a fillport which will be done in a few days when I get the parts).

My adventure with watercooling went off without a hitch, although it sure was a lot of work. Nerve racking as well since this was my first attempt at watercooling. There's nothing like staring at tubing with maniacal paranoia at three o'clock in the morning hoping all the connections were nice and tight. But YAY! No leaks.

















The Swiftech Pump and Reservoir really turned out well. Fit perfectly in the case. The second pic shows a mod I did to the reservoir. Replaced the screen and mesh with a tube and reconfigured the inlet to the top lid. This was a mod suggested by Martin of Martin's Liquid Lab and it has worked very well. Was able to bleed the system in less than 1/2 hour and am getting no discernible turbulence in the reservoir even with the pump running at full speed.

Incidentally, the PWN control of the pump is fantastic. Don't have to worry about a separate pump controller or anything. It's all done automatically by the motherboard.

















And here it is in all its lit-up glory --










Which brings me to an obligatory rant. There are no cold cathode tubes in this build. All the UV lighting is supplied by one 12" UV Sunlight Stick. Works great, takes up hardly any space and just plugs in to a molex header.

Initially I tried cold cathode tubes -- what a colossal waste of time and money. I had a bunch set up throughout the case interior. Of course, they wouldn't reach to the inverters which I had fastened to the backside of the motherboard tray. No way was I going to have those ugly blue boxes strewn about the case.

So I bought extensions -- And this is the rant part. They DO NOT work. Any length over six inches or so causes the cold cathode to become inoperable. Long story short -- wasted a lot of money for nothing. Why do suppliers sell these things when they know full well that using them is a no-go? They could at least place a disclaimer in their description of the item in their online catalogs that cold cathode tubes will NOT work with extension cords. Oh well. Live and learn.

All in all it's been a fun and educational experience. Spent waaaay more money than I intended to but what the hey -- at least now I have a kick-ass system that will run with the best of them.

Happy Computing,

Bo

Almost forgot -- my temps at idle are CPU: 27 27 29 24 for the four cores (temps in centigrade) GPU's: 40

At load (this is after a 4 hour Prime 95 stress test (blend)) CPU: 64 64 69 63 GPU's: 56

And yes, I keep it fairly cool in my home office. Temp is around 18 degrees Centigrade.

So, all in all, I'm happy with those temps...


----------



## rickm000

Dude- nice job for a first time water build!!!
Looks great! You guys are inspiring me to pretty up my rig!!


----------



## Isewake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickm000*


Isewake- I like it! With all that cash you spent on drives- i think you paid more than my both my 580s!!!


Thanks. Plus I have at least two backups for some of my HDs. One at home and one off site. I do use some of my older HDs for backup though.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danchyk;13120080*
> Which brings me to an obligatory rant. There are no cold cathode tubes in this build. All the UV lighting is supplied by one 12" UV Sunlight Stick. Works great, takes up hardly any space and just plugs in to a molex header.
> 
> Initially I tried cold cathode tubes -- what a colossal waste of time and money. I had a bunch set up throughout the case interior. Of course, they wouldn't reach to the inverters which I had fastened to the backside of the motherboard tray. No way was I going to have those ugly blue boxes strewn about the case.
> 
> So I bought extensions -- And this is the rant part. They DO NOT work. Any length over six inches or so causes the cold cathode to become inoperable. Long story short -- wasted a lot of money for nothing. Why do suppliers sell these things when they know full well that using them is a no-go? They could at least place a disclaimer in their description of the item in their online catalogs that cold cathode tubes will NOT work with extension cords. Oh well. Live and learn.
> 
> All in all it's been a fun and educational experience. Spent waaaay more money than I intended to but what the hey -- at least now I have a kick-ass system that will run with the best of them.
> 
> Happy Computing,
> 
> Bo


Sweet ass build there bud. Nice job.

Here's a personal peeve of mine. Why does everyone call cold cathode florescent lights "cold cathodes"?

That's like calling the engine in your car a piston, or an aluminum block. "Yeah, I had to have my aluminum block repaired today". I know, everyone does it. As I said, it's a pet peeve of mine. They are florescent lights containing cold cathodes, or UV lights containing cold cathodes. Just saying "cold cathode" does not provide enough information to tell you what type of light they are (UV or florescent).

Of course, some people call a computer a "hard drive", but that doesn't make it any better....

That was my "grump of the day".


----------



## Danchyk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickm000*


Dude- nice job for a first time water build!!!
Looks great! You guys are inspiring me to pretty up my rig!!


rickm000 - Thanks very much. Yeah, get with the program and pretty up that case of yours -- it's a lot of fun, but it sure does drain the wallet in a hurry...


----------



## Danchyk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Sweet ass build there bud. Nice job.

Here's a personal peeve of mine. Why does everyone call cold cathode florescent lights "cold cathodes"?


Ha Ha -- OK, OK my rant has to do with FLUORESCENT lighting that uses UV Cold Cathode tubes -- How's that???









And thanks for the kind words...


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danchyk*












Nice side panel.









I'll be "diving" into water cooling soon. I'm ordering all the parts for my CPU loop on Mon. Pics to follow.


----------



## Danchyk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


Nice side panel.










I see that you have one as well. Those folks at MnpcTech do good work, that's for sure. Good luck with the water cooling effort.


----------



## Vertigo79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*












I've been staring at this for quite a while now, and was 100% certain that I'd pull the trigger on my next build when it was officially available.

Then my girlfriend told me it looked like "a stormtrooper."

Damnit.


----------



## TwelveV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vertigo79*


I've been staring at this for quite a while now, and was 100% certain that I'd pull the trigger on my next build when it was officially available.

*Then my girlfriend told me it looked like "a stormtrooper." *

Damnit.










You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Will be starting to order parts really soon for my first build and I will be buying a Corsair 600T case and of course the side panel.

First I am getting a Corsair H70 for cooling the CPU and I want to do set it up so that I am taking air from outside that case and blowing it into the H70 and another fan taking it out of the H70 into the case as it seems in that type of setup. I also want to replace all the fans in the case and for the H70 with ones that offer better airflow. Money is not an issue on the fans, and neither is noise. So if the fan is loud it's now sweat of my back. Basically I just want as low a temps that I can get for the CPU, and I want to keep the case cool and as dust free as possible. So please let me know what would be great choices for replacing the fans in the case and for the H70, keeping in mind, that I want to add fans to the side panel so I can blow cool air from outside the case and onto the two 6970 GPU's I will have.

I was going to get the side panel that Corsair offers for the case but I have seen in this thread full panel windows with fans in them, that is something I would love to do as well but I have no clue how to do so.

Thank you all for your help it is much appreciated.


----------



## Vertigo79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwelveV;13135679*
> You say that like it's a bad thing.


Yeah, probably not the right neighborhood to infer my distaste for Star Wars I guess... haha.

I don't think I'm gonna let it stop me though. That case is just too freaking sexy.


----------



## TwelveV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vertigo79;13136927*
> Yeah, probably not the right neighborhood to infer my distaste for Star Wars I guess... haha.
> 
> I don't think I'm gonna let it stop me though. That case is just too freaking sexy.


Yeah, it is damn sexy. I've had mine pre-ordered from amazon.com since they showed up on there. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Sifuthole

haha, I guess all you need now is get 10 of the 600T white as storm troopers and a 600t as vader.

Oh! mod it so everytime you turn on the 600t say "i'm your father."

Or have the 600T white say "Close the blast doors....open the blast doors! Open the blast doors!"


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sifuthole;13138688*
> haha, I guess all you need now is get 10 of the 600T white as storm troopers and a 600t as vader.


Should we make an imperial guard?

(image created in photoshop - this product doesn't actually exist...heh)


----------



## Danchyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13138771*
> Should we make an imperial guard?
> 
> (image created in photoshop - this product doesn't actually exist...heh)


That product may not actually exist, but damn! it sure do look nice. That's a great color combination and would look really cool with the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme Mobo.

Hint..Hint Corsair -- are you listening?

Oops -- LOL! I just realized that WAS Corsair posting that -- Ha Ha


----------



## Danchyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;13136264*
> I was going to get the side panel that Corsair offers for the case but I have seen in this thread full panel windows with fans in them, that is something I would love to do as well but I have no clue how to do so.


Contact Mnpctech if you're interested in those side panels some of us have.

http://www.mnpctech.com/index.html


----------



## Sifuthole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danchyk;13139020*
> That product may not actually exist, but damn! it sure do look nice. That's a great color combination and would look really cool with the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme Mobo.


Yea, it would look awesome. To match it with their dominators GT.


----------



## Vertigo79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


this product doesn't actually exist...heh)


...yet...?

That was a serious tease, CorsairGeorge. SHAME ON YOU.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vertigo79*


...yet...?

That was a serious tease, CorsairGeorge. SHAME ON YOU.


Nah, I just photoshopped it in a bunch of colors once to see what it would look like. This is how we got the white one into development.


----------



## Johnsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Should we make an imperial guard?

(image created in photoshop - this product doesn't actually exist...heh)


You have to!! It looks very sleek. Maybe consider a more dark red - would be better than most other cases out there. Peeps tend to get tired of having a Ferrari on or next to the desk.

Edit: Or maybe even a goldplated special edition... Might sound crazy but a gold "look a like" plated special edition would get a fair part of the attetion out there... Just sayin...


----------



## vivithemage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Should we make an imperial guard?

(image created in photoshop - this product doesn't actually exist...heh)


Blend it a little more, give it some red/black, that would be sick.


----------



## compudaze

Love the red mock up. You should partner up with AMD on a red 600T/650D AMD edition. Kinda like what CM did with that ugly green HAF-X Nvidia edition.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;13136264*
> Will be starting to order parts really soon for my first build and I will be buying a Corsair 600T case and of course the side panel.
> 
> I was going to get the side panel that Corsair offers for the case but I have seen in this thread full panel windows with fans in them, that is something I would love to do as well but I have no clue how to do so.
> 
> Thank you all for your help it is much appreciated.


Remember that the Corsair windowed side panel comes with both a plexiglass cover and a mesh cover.

So, if you want fans on your side panel just remove the plexiglass and install the mesh, then you can mount four 120mm fans to the side panel.

CesarNYC has his set up with four 120mm fans, maybe if he sees this he can upload a pic.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13156336*
> Remember that the Corsair windowed side panel comes with both a plexiglass cover and a mesh cover.
> 
> So, if you want fans on your side panel just remove the plexiglass and install the mesh, then you can mount four 120mm fans to the side panel.
> 
> CesarNYC has his set up with four 120mm fans, maybe if he sees this he can upload a pic.


I hope he does I would love to see what it looks like.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37*


I hope he does I would love to see what it looks like.


I deleted the pic from my Flickr







, but I will snap and post a shot later tonight.









Hey Mergatroid, I know you had been considering adding a water cooling set up to this case. I am thinking of doing the same, I am happy with my H70 but I am disappointed in the OC I am getting on my vid cards and would like to water cool them also. Rather then using the top of the case, I am thinking of putting it up front by the 200mm intake. If I remove that plastic pedestal thing that the hard drives cage sits on when installed in the primary slot, I believe I have about 10.5 inches of clearance from the bottom to the first 5.25 drive cage. I don't want to cut into the 5.25" drive cages. I have my hard drives in the secondary position (closer to the PSU) so I believe I have more then enough depth and width for most radiators. Have you seen any double 120 radiators that are 10.5" or under? Since I want to cool two video cards and maybe my north bridge down the line, I think I need at least duallie. I would really like to utilize this dead space. My knowledge of water cooling is rudimentary at best so any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated. My back up would be to use two smaller radiators in a series if I can't get around the height limitations. I will post an updated picture of the interior if it helps conceptualize the space I am working with.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13161687*
> I deleted the pic from my Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I will snap and post a shot later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mergatroid, I know you had been considering adding a water cooling set up to this case. I am thinking of doing the same, I am happy with my H70 but I am disappointed in the OC I am getting on my vid cards and would like to water cool them also. Rather then using the top of the case, I am thinking of putting it up front by the 200mm intake. If I remove that plastic pedestal thing that the hard drives cage sits on when installed in the primary slot, I believe I have about 10.5 inches of clearance from the bottom to the first 5.25 drive cage. I don't want to cut into the 5.25" drive cages. I have my hard drives in the secondary position (closer to the PSU) so I believe I have more then enough depth and width for most radiators. Have you seen any double 120 radiators that are 10.5" or under? Since I want to cool two video cards and maybe my north bridge down the line, I think I need at least duallie. I would really like to utilize this dead space. My knowledge of water cooling is rudimentary at best so any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated. My back up would be to use two smaller radiators in a series if I can't get around the height limitations. I will post an updated picture of the interior if it helps conceptualize the space I am working with.


Here is a site I was thinking about dealing with. I've seen other people talking about it in reference to purchasing water cooling parts. Here's a dual 120mm rad:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12483/ex-rad-204/Coolgate_Dual_120mm_Ultimate_Heat_Exchanger_Radiator_CG240.html?tl=g30c95s160

At 10.5" I think you're looking for 266.7mm. This rad is 291.6mm (I think, they have a comma in there instead of a decimal) it I think it's about 30mm too big. There are a few other dual 120mm rads on the same site.

Also, check this build out:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/959299-moding-my-corsair-600t-my-first.html

If you're willing to add a mod to the front of the case, this looks like a good rout to go. You could always leave the H70 for your CPU, and add in a single rad for both your video cards. You'd have to ask around, I'm sure someone out there can tell us if a single rad will cool two video cards.

I don't see any dual 120mm rads there under a length of about 276mm.

Here's a single double thick 120mm (like the H70):

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5324/ex-rad-107/Black_Ice_GTX_Xtreme_120_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s159

You could mount two of those in your case in addition to the H70. You could go top front and drive bays, or front and top front. Just use them for the video cards.

Heck, I bet you could mount two single 120mm rads with normal thickness at the top of the case. There are so many options to chose from.

Of course, there's always the Zalman Reserator which is really cool and looks great if you don't mind the rad being outside your case. They have VGA blocks, and CPU blocks. They have two versions, but I like the cylindrical version:

http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/CategorySecond_Pic.asp?categoryname=Water%20Cooling&categorySecond=

Here's the fan kit you can get for it to add a little more cooling:

http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/reseratorfankit/

Personally, I really like it. If I had the space, and a nice desk setup with room like you have I would seriously consider it.

"There are so many lights and buttons, and they're all blinking and flashing, and flashing and blinking....aaaaaa...."


----------



## CesarNYC

Here is a shot of the Corsair Side Window Panel, with mesh and fans installed.









And this is what the spacing looks like in my case as of today (not much has changed)









Thanks for the links Mergatroid, I haven't read through it all yet but that Black Ice Radiator looks like it could fit the bill. I would like to use the front intake area, and maybe I could stagger two GTX 120s, I will have to measure again tomorrow. Not sure where I could fit the pump and reservoir, but I saw quite a few options. If it starts to feel like I would have to compromise performance so much that it would not help me OC my vid cards and I cant use the front intake space, I might go to the opposite end of the spectrum and bolt on a quadruple fan radiator on the outside, on top probably. I am sure the performance would be there but aesthetics would right out the window and I don't want to spend that much dough and it look like a turd. Time for some more research....


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Here is a shot of the Corsair Side Window Panel, with mesh and fans installed.









And this is what the spacing looks like in my case as of today (not much has changed)









Thanks for the links Mergatroid, I haven't read through it all yet but that Black Ice Radiator looks like it could fit the bill. I would like to use the front intake area, and maybe I could stagger two GTX 120s, I will have to measure again tomorrow. Not sure where I could fit the pump and reservoir, but I saw quite a few options. If it starts to feel like I would have to compromise performance so much that it would not help me OC my vid cards and I cant use the front intake space, I might go to the opposite end of the spectrum and bolt on a quadruple fan radiator on the outside, on top probably. I am sure the performance would be there but aesthetics would right out the window and I don't want to spend that much dough and it look like a turd. Time for some more research....


Thanks CeaserNYC for posting the pic for me I really do appreciate it. What kind of fans are those?

On the topic of a rad fitting in the front of the case there is I am sure a post about that very thing in the beginning of this thread. They posted links to a 200mm rad and a 184mm rad here are the links to those. I hope they help. It's pages 3-4 of this thread that these posts were on.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...?tl=g30c95s667

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23325


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Here is a site I was thinking about dealing with. I've seen other people talking about it in reference to purchasing water cooling parts. Here's a dual 120mm rad:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...?tl=g30c95s160

At 10.5" I think you're looking for 266.7mm. This rad is 291.6mm (I think, they have a comma in there instead of a decimal) it I think it's about 30mm too big. There are a few other dual 120mm rads on the same site.

Also, check this build out:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-my-first.html

If you're willing to add a mod to the front of the case, this looks like a good rout to go. You could always leave the H70 for your CPU, and add in a single rad for both your video cards. You'd have to ask around, I'm sure someone out there can tell us if a single rad will cool two video cards.

I don't see any dual 120mm rads there under a length of about 276mm.

Here's a single double thick 120mm (like the H70):

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/53...?tl=g30c95s159

You could mount two of those in your case in addition to the H70. You could go top front and drive bays, or front and top front. Just use them for the video cards.

Heck, I bet you could mount two single 120mm rads with normal thickness at the top of the case. There are so many options to chose from.

Of course, there's always the Zalman Reserator which is really cool and looks great if you don't mind the rad being outside your case. They have VGA blocks, and CPU blocks. They have two versions, but I like the cylindrical version:

http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Ca...ategorySecond=

Here's the fan kit you can get for it to add a little more cooling:

http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/reseratorfankit/

Personally, I really like it. If I had the space, and a nice desk setup with room like you have I would seriously consider it.

"There are so many lights and buttons, and they're all blinking and flashing, and flashing and blinking....aaaaaa...."


That work log you linked had a great looking reservoir, I am certain I am going to get the same one. The Koolance stuff looks pretty solid, I think I will use the RP-452X2 paired up with two of their 450 PMP pumps and run that in a series. It will fit in the drive bay and if that work log is any indication it will do so handsomely. I am pretty sure I will purchase this stuff direct from Koolance since FrozenCPU's prices are a little inflated, so I guess I will wind up buying the full cover waterblocks for the 6950s from Koolance out of convenience. Only thing I wasn't sure about was the radiator, that was until.....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37*


Thanks CeaserNYC for posting the pic for me I really do appreciate it. What kind of fans are those?

On the topic of a rad fitting in the front of the case there is I am sure a post about that very thing in the beginning of this thread. They posted links to a 200mm rad and a 184mm rad here are the links to those. I hope they help. It's pages 3-4 of this thread that these posts were on.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...?tl=g30c95s667

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23325


Phobya Xtreme 200m radiator is the final piece. I had actually thought about a dual 92mm last night but was not aware of a 200m radiator, thanks. Based on the dimensions, it would appear the 200mm has more surface area and should cool better then the 184 radiator. Next step is to read some reviews and see if that is true. Of course I can't find it in stock but I will snap it up first chance. Those are NZXT 120mm Performance Case Fans (FN 120RB) on my side panel, nothing special about them other then they are 6 bucks and Amazon stocks them and I prefer to do business with Amazon.

Thanks for both of your help, now the only nagging question is this enough to cool two 6950s sufficiently to be over clocked to lets say 950-1GHZ? Is two reservoirs and two pumps going to be wasted on only one 200mm rad? Can I keep this under $600?







I have some more research to do....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


That work log you linked had a great looking reservoir, I am certain I am going to get the same one. The Koolance stuff looks pretty solid, I think I will use the RP-452X2 paired up with two of their 450 PMP pumps and run that in a series. It will fit in the drive bay and if that work log is any indication it will do so handsomely. I am pretty sure I will purchase this stuff direct from Koolance since FrozenCPU's prices are a little inflated, so I guess I will wind up buying the full cover waterblocks for the 6950s from Koolance out of convenience. Only thing I wasn't sure about was the radiator, that was until.....

Phobya Xtreme 200m radiator is the final piece. I had actually thought about a dual 92mm last night but was not aware of a 200m radiator, thanks. Based on the dimensions, it would appear the 200mm has more surface area and should cool better then the 184 radiator. Next step is to read some reviews and see if that is true. Of course I can't find it in stock but I will snap it up first chance. Those are NZXT 120mm Performance Case Fans (FN 120RB) on my side panel, nothing special about them other then they are 6 bucks and Amazon stocks them and I prefer to do business with Amazon.

Thanks for both of your help, now the only nagging question is this enough to cool two 6950s sufficiently to be over clocked to lets say 950-1GHZ? Is two reservoirs and two pumps going to be wasted on only one 200mm rad? Can I keep this under $600?







I have some more research to do....


If you are going to run one loop then 2 reservoirs would be a waste of money and space. If you are running 2 loops, you will not gain that much from it. For max bang for the buck I would get a XSPC RS240 kit and the 200mm rad.

Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator:$95
Koolance 6950 wbx2:$228($114 each)
RS240:$130
Kill Coil:$7
Total:$339+S&H+tubing(XSPC stuff turns brown)+barbs(if the 200mm rad doesn't come with any)=Ruffly $400

Links to the kit
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11..._Hot_Item.html
http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-Rasa-75...t-pr-4753.html
http://www.svc.com/r750rs240.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...b43c1c103464e8

Link to the club here on OCN
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-rs-rx120.html


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13176034*
> If you are going to run one loop then 2 reservoirs would be a waste of money and space. If you are running 2 loops, you will not gain that much from it. For max bang for the buck I would get a XSPC RS240 kit and the 200mm rad.
> 
> Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator:$95
> Koolance 6950 wbx2:$228($114 each)
> RS240:$130
> Kill Coil:$7
> Total:$339+S&H+tubing(XSPC stuff turns brown)+barbs(if the 200mm rad doesn't come with any)=Ruffly $400
> 
> Links to the kit
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11743/ex-wat-159/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html
> http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-Rasa-750-RS240-CPU-watercooling-kit-pr-4753.html
> http://www.svc.com/r750rs240.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_972&products_id=30187&zenid=bedbf71b2d61c0cd03b43c1c103464e8
> 
> Link to the club here on OCN
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/882408-official-xspc-rasa-750-rs-rx120.html


so many choices. The Rasa kit has an attractive price, and the reservoir is about 3X bigger then the one I was planning to buy. I am still undecided though, I hear the pump is the weak point on that kit, and the rad that comes with the kit is too thick for some of my plans. I will post some of these questions on the watercooling forum so I don't keep junking up this one. Thanks.


----------



## smorg

heres mine..

Asus Crosshair IV
AMD 1100t
16GB Corsair Vengeance ram @ 1600mhz
Corsair h50 system with Akasa Apache's on push pull
Corsair AX850w power supply
Crucial c300 128GB SSD (waiting to Vertex 3 to upgrade)
Samsung 1Tb Spinpoint
2 XFX HD 6970's in Crossfire


----------



## Rognin

I have a Question on this case. Heard this is the best place to ask it. =P

Here are the specs of the tower I wish to build.

-Corsair 600t Graphite case (using the 2X120mm top slot/space for rad)
-CORSAIR Professional Series AX1200 PSU
-ASUS P8P67 WS REVOLUTION LGA 1155
-Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz 
-*2 X* CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 
-*2 X* EVGA GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) FTW Hydro Copper 2 1536MB in SLI
-Corsair Force series 240GB SSD (I already own this... yeah I know not sata 3!!!)

So I need to cool this thing and I've dreamt of building a water cooling kit since I was yay high. I've read a ton of stuff on the net, and most of the good info comes from here; but I have trouble getting exact measurments for fitting rads and fans.

I was wondering it the 600T can accomedate a 120X240 Rad on top with a 120X120 on the rear exhaust without having to drill holes and use ducktape. Reason why is they suggest a 120X360 rad to disipate the heat, and you can only fit a 120X240 on the top.

Does anyone know, or can help?!


----------



## Sifuthole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin;13194537*
> I have a Question on this case. Heard this is the best place to ask it. =P
> 
> Here are the specs of the tower I wish to build.
> 
> -Corsair 600t Graphite case (using the 2X120mm top slot/space for rad)
> -CORSAIR Professional Series AX1200 PSU
> -ASUS P8P67 WS REVOLUTION LGA 1155
> -Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz
> -*2 X* CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
> -*2 X* EVGA GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) FTW Hydro Copper 2 1536MB in SLI
> -Corsair Force series 240GB SSD (I already own this... yeah I know not sata 3!!!)
> 
> So I need to cool this thing and I've dreamt of building a water cooling kit since I was yay high. I've read a ton of stuff on the net, and most of the good info comes from here; but I have trouble getting exact measurments for fitting rads and fans.
> 
> I was wondering it the 600T can accomedate a 120X240 Rad on top with a 120X120 on the rear exhaust without having to drill holes and use ducktape. Reason why is they suggest a 120X360 rad to disipate the heat, and you can only fit a 120X240 on the top.
> 
> Does anyone know, or can help?!


I think if you remove the top 200mm fan there shoudl be enough room, and 2 120mm fans can go inbetween the top panel and under the mesh.


----------



## Rognin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sifuthole*


I think if you remove the top 200mm fan there shoudl be enough room, and 2 120mm fans can go inbetween the top panel and under the mesh.



Oh I know that, I'm just wondering if a 3" thick 120X120 rad with fan can fit at the top rear exhaust port with a 120X240 3"thick top rad. I'd use two closed loops, the 120X240 rad for the two EVGA cards, and the rear 120X120 rad for the CPU (might even consider an H50 by corsair for it's size).

Would it work?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rognin*


Oh I know that, I'm just wondering if a 3" thick 120X120 rad with fan can fit at the top rear exhaust port with a 120X240 3"thick top rad. I'd use two close watercooling loops, the 120X240 rad for the two EVGA cards, and the rear 120X120 rad for the CPU (might even consider an H50 by corsair for it's size).

Would it work?


Nope, a 30mm rad barely fits up top.


----------



## Rognin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[seandotcom]*











updated a little bit










Then I'd really like to know what he's using!!! =P


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rognin*


Then I'd really like to know what he's using!!! =P


Stealth GTS 240 Black Ice (Width 133 mm/Height 277 mm/Thickness 29.60 mm)
Source
http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?opti...d=26&Itemid=23

His build log
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...-sleeving.html


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Probably the best cooling option is a front 200mm radiator and a top 240mm radiator.


----------



## CesarNYC

I am right in beginning stages of doing this myself. I ordered a Stealth GTS 240 and should see it Thursday. I already own a H70, and I believe both can fit with a mm or so to spare. I plan to add a 200mm rad as well (when they come back in stock with a US carrier). I will post pics if it all fits on top on Thursday. Based on some of the comments I got in the watercooling forum, you might need a/the sidepanel with intake fans to feed the rads.


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13195220*
> Stealth GTS 240 Black Ice (Width 133 mm/Height 277 mm/Thickness 29.60 mm)
> Source
> http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=26&Itemid=23
> 
> His build log
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/850360-seanbot-xx-first-loop-cable-sleeving.html


Ohh nice!!! I'm on it. So 1 240 and one 120 will fit as long as the fans don't exceed 25mm in width.

Edit:
Alright, so this is what I would build in about 3 weeks. If you guys can help point out the things that don't work or parts that would work better please do. I promise I'll take pictures!!!

*COOLING KIT*
Rads:
-Hardware Labs Black Ice® GT Stealth 240 XFlow - Coolmetal Blue
-Hardware Labs Black Ice® GT Stealth 120 XFlow - Coolmetal Blue

Pump and reservoir:
-5.25" drive bay Reservoir and Pump combo, Koolance RP-1000BK, Black

CPU Block:
-Koolance CPU-370 (CPU), 1.5mm Midplate

Tubing:
-Koolance Tubing, Clear UV-Reactive PVC, ID: 10mm (3/8"); OD: 13mm (1/2")

Radiator Fans:
-Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" Case Fans

*COMPUTER:*
-Corsair 600t Graphite case
-CORSAIR Professional Series AX1200 PSU
-ASUS P8P67 WS REVOLUTION LGA 1155
-Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz
-G.SKILL Ripjaws X + Turbulence II Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR3 2133 (17000)
-2 X EVGA GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) FTW Hydro Copper 2 1536MB in SLI
-Corsair Force series 240GB SSD


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin;13196124*
> Ohh nice!!! I'm on it. So 1 240 and one 120 will fit as long as the fans don't exceed 25mm in width.
> 
> Edit:
> Alright, so this is what I would build in about 3 weeks. If you guys can help point out the things that don't work or parts that would work better please do. I promise I'll take pictures!!!
> 
> *COOLING KIT*
> Rads:
> -Hardware Labs Black Ice® GT Stealth 240 XFlow - Coolmetal Blue
> -Hardware Labs Black Ice® GT Stealth 120 XFlow - Coolmetal Blue
> 
> Pump and reservoir:
> -5.25" drive bay Reservoir and Pump combo, Koolance RP-1000BK, Black
> 
> CPU Block:
> -Koolance CPU-370 (CPU), 1.5mm Midplate
> 
> Tubing:
> -Koolance Tubing, Clear UV-Reactive PVC, ID: 10mm (3/8"); OD: 13mm (1/2")
> 
> Radiator Fans:
> -Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" Case Fans
> 
> *COMPUTER:*
> -Corsair 600t Graphite case
> -CORSAIR Professional Series AX1200 PSU
> -ASUS P8P67 WS REVOLUTION LGA 1155
> -Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz
> -G.SKILL Ripjaws X + Turbulence II Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR3 2133 (17000)
> -2 X EVGA GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) FTW Hydro Copper 2 1536MB in SLI
> -Corsair Force series 240GB SSD


The Xflow flavor of the stealth has one port on each end, not sure but it might be blocked by the 120 rad you are planning on getting. I stuck with the regular 240 stealth since both ports or on the same side and no chance of getting in the way of my H70.


----------



## Rognin

Good to know, I'll change the rads. Thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

Any reason you are going with the Koolance RP-1000BK? Barbs or compression fittings? Slipstream's are not the best rad fans out there. Check this thread out for fans.
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/859483-round-6-fan-testing-working-thread.html


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13196754*
> Any reason you are going with the Koolance RP-1000BK? Barbs or compression fittings? Slipstream's are not the best rad fans out there. Check this thread out for fans.
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/859483-round-6-fan-testing-working-thread.html


For the RP-1000BK is it's a 5.25" with fan and pump control. It's discrete and looks good. Granted the pump is a little on the low side. Any suggestions?

Seems the Sythe Typhoons are the way to go. Guess I'll change for those.

Edit: P.S. I'm new at this, will be my first WC build.


----------



## goodtobeking

I have a 240mm radiator up top, and a 120mm radiator on the exhaust. To mount the 120mm I had to move the 240mm rad toward the front of the case one hole in the grill. That gave me clearance to for the 120mm. Then I had to used a fan between the case and the 120mm because mounting it directly to the case made it press on the case and the plastic tab for removing the plastic on the rear.

So I have 3 fans on radiators, all as exhaust on the case and in configuration. I can add another 120mm fan to the 120mm radiator(higher FPI count) just by sliding it into place between my top rad and the compression fittings. Perfect fit.

Thinking of removing the 120mm radiator and getting either a 200mm up front, or a thick 240mm radiator on the bottom in front of my PSU


----------



## Danchyk

Rognin --

I would use the PrimoChill/PrimoFlex Tubing rather than the Koolance Tubing. I think it's probably some of the best tubing around. No problem with kinking whatsoever and it doesn't cloud up. 3/8" or 1/2" ID -- up to you. Doesn't really matter. But if you use the 3/8" ID, definitely go with the 5/8" OD.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7187/ex-tub-189/PrimoChill_PrimoFlex_PRO_LRT_Tubing_38ID_58_OD_with_18_Wall_-_Clear.html?tl=g30c99s171

As far as the CPU water block -- great choice. It's the one I'm using and it's giving me really good results. Here's a good review:

http://skinneelabs.com/cpu-370-review/

Have you considered hanging the 120mm rad on the outside of the case? It'll save you a lot of room. It'll be more efficient and it really doesn't look that bad. I've got mine set up that way. That way you won't have to worry about the clearance factor and you get to keep your rear exhaust fan which is very useful.



















As far as the Slipstream fans, I agree with the other comments. There are much better fans out there for rad cooling. I'm using the Noiseblockers. They're expensive, but extremely quiet and very well made.

At any rate, some things to think about. Good luck with the build.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin;13196983*
> For the RP-1000BK is it's a 5.25" with fan and pump control. It's discrete and looks good. Granted the pump is a little on the low side. Any suggestions?
> 
> Seems the Sythe Typhoons are the way to go. Guess I'll change for those.
> 
> Edit: P.S. I'm new at this, will be my first WC build.


The only reason I asked is that if any one of the 3 parts goes out you must replace the entire unit. I'm going to try to cover a lot of ground here, plus I'm not sure what you are looking for.

Pumps
Swiftech MCP35X 12v PWM Controlled-100% controlled by the MB
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11740/ex-pmp-109/Swiftech_MCP35X_12v_PWM_Controlled_Water_Pump.html?tl=g30c107s153
Swiftech MCP655-no RPM lead
With manual speed control
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6190/ex-pmp-54/Swiftech_MCP655_12v_Water_Pump_w_Speed_Control_and_38_Conversion_Kit_317_GPH.html?tl=g30c107s153
With out speed control
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2128/ex-pmp-27/Swiftech_MCP655-B_12v_Water_Pump_w_38_Conversion_Kit_317_GPH.html?tl=g30c107s153
Danger Den DD-CPX Pro-has RPM lead
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7505/ex-pmp-64/Danger_Den_DD-CPX_Pro_12V_3_Pin_Powered_Pump_-_237_GPH_DD-CPX_Pro.html?tl=g30c107s153

Reservoirs
You must look around, too many to list, plus there are many that are pump specific. Here are a few.
XSPC 5.25" Bay Reservoir-Single bay res
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2184/ex-res-104/XSPC_525_Bay_Reservoir_-_Clear_Silver_Black.html?tl=g30c97s168
FrozenQ-Very cool, comes in many colors and styles, not cheap
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11227/ex-res-235/FrozenQ_PC_Mods_160mm_Liquid_Fusion_Reservoir_V_Series_2nd_Generation-_UV_Cathode_-_UV_Red_Helix.html?tl=g30c97s165
Swiftech MCRES Micro-Small and cheap, works well
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8336/ex-res-144/Swiftech_MCRES_Micro_Rev_2_Small_Form_Factor_High-Flow_Reservoir_12_ID_and_38_ID.html?tl=g30c97s165

Fan controller
Any will work, I like this one because it controls 3-pin fans with the PWM signal from the MB
Sunbeam 30W Rheosmart 6 Channel Smart Fan Controller
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12481/bus-247/Sunbeam_30W_Rheosmart_6_Channel_Smart_Fan_Controller_-_Black_PL-RS-6.html?tl=g47c17s286

Before you make the jump in to water make sure you read up on it ask questions, and look to see what others are using for ideas.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedyn;12338383*
> I'm working on it as well, and will certainly post up as soon as I can find it for sale.
> 
> I've been checking here and several sites daily since it was announced. I even ordered a mnpctech 3x120mm billet fan grill for my 600T as I need a lot more air flow for the oc'd 2x6970s but it didn't fit the curve of the case.
> 
> I have a mountain mods 5.25 120mm fan adaptor as well. Love the 600T, and my other Corsair products as well. AX850, 1866 Vengeance ram and an H70 etc. Awesome stuff.
> 
> The mesh panel is perfect, streaming air directly at the CPU, ram, and a couple on the intakes of the GPUs. Now I just need to get it in my hands!


Does Sedyn or anyone else have a pic of the Mountain Mods 5.25 120mm Fan Mount installed and exposed on their 600T?


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13197993*
> The only reason I asked is that if any one of the 3 parts goes out you must replace the entire unit. I'm going to try to cover a lot of ground here, plus I'm not sure what you are looking for.
> 
> Before you make the jump in to water make sure you read up on it ask questions, and look to see what others are using for ideas.


So I went for the tubing, kept the cpu block, changed for the Zalman SF3 fans, and the fan control suggested (looks like it'll fit well with the case).

I'm not to fond of having a pump just anywhere in the case, and I really like the 5.25" reservoir&pump combos. Maybe because I like it to be clean and discrete inside. I'll look into the MCP35X.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin;13202510*
> So I went for the tubing, kept the cpu block, changed for the Zalman SF3 fans, and the fan control suggested (looks like it'll fit well with the case).
> 
> I'm not to fond of having a pump just anywhere in the case, and I really like the 5.25" reservoir&pump combos. Maybe because I like it to be clean and discrete inside. I'll look into the MCP35X.


There are res for the pumps that will fit in the bays but they take up 2 slots.


----------



## rired48

My new Corsair 600T build (in progress), and my old Lian Li PC-A16 case. I'm waiting for the CPU cooler (Antec-Kuhler liquid) and my warranty replaced Intel SSD.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

I second the PrimoChill/PrimoFlex Tubing. I will only use that from now on. Great stuff.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker;13207151*
> I second the PrimoChill/PrimoFlex Tubing. I will only use that from now on. Great stuff.


So this is what all the cool kids are using? what are the benefits of using that over Tygon silver antimicrobial tubing or the Tygon opaque black kind?


----------



## GoodInk

It's not over prices, is very flexible, no writing on the tubing, and comes in may colors.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13201187*
> Does Sedyn or anyone else have a pic of the Mountain Mods 5.25 120mm Fan Mount installed and exposed on their 600T?


I had to extensively modify it and the drive bay covers to get it to fit. First I had to cut slots in the fan mount because the drive bays in the case have small metal ledges for each 5.25" bay. The existing screw holes put it flush with the outside of the case so you won't be able to use the bay covers. I mounted it further in and used 3M 1" Double-sided mounting squares to hold it in place. Next I had to modify the bay covers themselves by trimming off the tab extensions to clear the fan mount while leaving the actual tab that holds the covers in place.


























While I was at it, I replaced the OEM nylon filter mesh in the bay covers and lower 200mm grill with similar mesh made from aluminum. It should stand up better to repeated cleanings and IMO looks better too.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13201187*
> Does Sedyn or anyone else have a pic of the Mountain Mods 5.25 120mm Fan Mount installed and exposed on their 600T?


I dont have the Mountain Mods fan mount, but I do have a 120mm fan mounted in my 5.25 bays. I just tore apart an old Cd-Rom drive, and used the bottom "tray" front it, and mounted my fan (and HDD and SSD) to it. And slid it in for a perfect fit. The removable 5.25 bay covers are kinda hard to remove, (when they get dusty) but not so bad once youve done it a once or twice.

I have a pictures of it in about page 8 or 9 of this thread. I think they were before I added a SSD and turned them sideways for better cable management.


----------



## rired48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker;13207151*
> I second the PrimoChill/PrimoFlex Tubing. I will only use that from now on. Great stuff.


Hey, I'm a neighbor.... I live in Johnston!!


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rired48;13203796*
> My new Corsair 600T build (in progress), and my old Lian Li PC-A16 case. I'm waiting for the CPU cooler (Antec-Kuhler liquid) and my warranty replaced Intel SSD.
> [/IMG]


imo get rid of the drive cages and mount your HD in the 5.25" bays.. it makes way for much better air flow!

(see page 84, first post)


----------



## rired48

smorg...

I did remove the lower drive cages. Wow, that really opens up for more airflow. I had to improvise some old brackets for the SSD to fit in the top cage. I wonder why that was not included.

Intel messed up their communication between the warranty and cross ship departments...wouldn't you think they're in adjoining cubicles? So, I don't have my replacement SSD yet...prob Saturday. Geez.........


----------



## CesarNYC

Just in case anyone is curious, a H70, a 600T and a Black Ice GT Stealth 240 mounted on top can all coexist with zero modifications (no polyps dangling out the back or top of the case either). And the fit? LIKE A GLOVE!










There is some overlap, hopefully it won't hurt the efficiency of the rad by much.










I had it by at least a millimeter.

The main goal is still to add a 200mm rad to the front of the case (still don't see them in stock), but this 240 can tide me over till then. I only bought the radiator as I wasn't convinced it would both fit, I am now moving forward and buying the rest of the parts. So far though it looks like I will be able to fit three separate rads, all internally, in my modestly sized 600T.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13218399*
> Just in case anyone is curious, a H70, a 600T and a Black Ice GT Stealth 240 mounted on top can all coexist with zero modifications (no polyps dangling out the back or top of the case either). And the fit? LIKE A GLOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some overlap, hopefully it won't hurt the efficiency of the rad by much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it by at least a millimeter.
> 
> The main goal is still to add a 200mm rad to the front of the case (still don't see them in stock), but this 240 can tide me over till then. I only bought the radiator as I wasn't convinced it would both fit, I am now moving forward and buying the rest of the parts. So far though it looks like I will be able to fit three separate rads, all internally, in my modestly sized 600T.


Thats awesome to hear man,
im planning on watercooling the 600t all intern, exept a 120mmx120x38mm fan that will be on the rear 120mm as exhaust for a black ice GT (s \ x) and a blackice GTS on top, and also planning on a 200mm front (as intake).
so you htink a Black ice GTX wil fit with the 240top gtz, where u got the h70 ?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram;13218853*
> Thats awesome to hear man,
> im planning on watercooling the 600t all intern, exept a 120mmx120x38mm fan that will be on the rear 120mm as exhaust for a black ice GT (s \ x) and a blackice GTS on top, and also planning on a 200mm front (as intake).
> so you htink a Black ice GTX wil fit with the 240top gtz, where u got the h70 ?


I dont believe the GTX or GTS 120 will fit like the H70, since the Black Ice rads are about 13mm Wider/Taller then the H70. I did see a few pages back someone who made it work (not sure if it was a Black Ice) using thinner fans/using only one fan internally so there was no overlap and the top 240 rad started where the 120 rad ended.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13218399*
> Just in case anyone is curious, a H70, a 600T and a Black Ice GT Stealth 240 mounted on top can all coexist with zero modifications (no polyps dangling out the back or top of the case either). And the fit? LIKE A GLOVE!
> 
> There is some overlap, hopefully it won't hurt the efficiency of the rad by much.
> 
> I had it by at least a millimeter.
> 
> The main goal is still to add a 200mm rad to the front of the case (still don't see them in stock), but this 240 can tide me over till then. I only bought the radiator as I wasn't convinced it would both fit, I am now moving forward and buying the rest of the parts. So far though it looks like I will be able to fit three separate rads, all internally, in my modestly sized 600T.


Hey bud, that's really sweet. I can't wait to see it all when you're done. It's unfortunate that the H70 is obscuring about 1/4 of the rad though. You will still be able to use push/pull on one end, but on the other only push or pull mounted in under the top grill.

Perhaps you should think about mounting one H70 fan on the outside of the case with, perhaps, a nice fan cover or grill on it for looks?

I'm wondering about the 200mm rad. I know the Corsair 200mm fans are thinner than standard 200mm fans. Will this cause any problems? Are you removing the plastic hump and mounting the rad on the inside side of the fan? Will you be keeping a drive bay?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13221718*
> Hey bud, that's really sweet. I can't wait to see it all when you're done. It's unfortunate that the H70 is obscuring about 1/4 of the rad though. You will still be able to use push/pull on one end, but on the other only push or pull mounted in under the top grill.
> 
> Perhaps you should think about mounting one H70 fan on the outside of the case with, perhaps, a nice fan cover or grill on it for looks?
> 
> I'm wondering about the 200mm rad. I know the Corsair 200mm fans are thinner than standard 200mm fans. Will this cause any problems? Are you removing the plastic hump and mounting the rad on the inside side of the fan? Will you be keeping a drive bay?


I am only moderately concerned about the overlap. The proximity of the ram sticks I think would keep me from doing push/pull on the other side as well, so I really hadn't planned on putting more then two fans on the top rad, just the two under the top grill. Since I only plan to cool just one HD6950 with it, if its not working at optimal levels with the over lap I might get away with it. But I think your right, a good plan B would be to mount one of the fans on the H70 externally (but only if the temps are really no good and I am scrambling).

The 200mm rad thats planned for the front will cool my other 6950, and possibly a chipset some where down the line. The plastic hump's days are definitely numbered. I plan to mount the 200mm rad sandwiched with the two NZXT 200mm fans I already have (1.82 mm H2O/166.2 CFM / 282 m^3/h each) push/pull.

I am going to leave the hard drive cage where I have it by the PSU, I will be getting a dual bay reservoir/pump combo, either from Danger Den or Koolance (both look good). So I think all the pieces are going to fit. All the rads will be blowing outwards as exhaust, even the 200mm up front. My hopes is the four 120mm fans on my side panel can feed the rads enough cool air to make this all work.

Then again I know squat about water cooling so who knows how this is going to turn out, but I plan to have fun trying







.


----------



## rheicel

i like this corsair case!


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13219211*
> I dont believe the GTX or GTS 120 will fit like the H70, since the Black Ice rads are about 13mm Wider/Taller then the H70. I did see a few pages back someone who made it work (not sure if it was a Black Ice) using thinner fans/using only one fan internally so there was no overlap and the top 240 rad started where the 120 rad ended.


yep i've seen that also, was just wondering a thicker rad could be used as the back radiator (120mm one). only mounting fans inside for the 200mm im planning on, the back fan will be outside, and the top will be under the mesh u can click off.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram;13229522*
> yep i've seen that also, was just wondering a thicker rad could be used as the back radiator (120mm one). only mounting fans inside for the 200mm im planning on, the back fan will be outside, and the top will be under the mesh u can click off.


ah, I understand now. I will measure in the evening the space between the 120 rear opening to the edge of the GTS and see how much clearance you can work with

edit: ok, so there is a little under 42mm of clearance from the 120mm fan opening to the edge of the 240 GTS when mounted to the top of the case. So you could mount a little thicker rad then the 120 GTS if you wanted to, but I did not see many rads that were thicker then 29.6mm but less than 42mm. Swiftech's Quiet Drive series and XSPC RS rads are only a few mm thicker then the Black Ice GTS.
I noticed that you could do a 600T push/pull fan set up with a 120 GTS and a 240 GTS if you used 120mmx12mm fans (Scythe Kaze) for the internal fans. Dont know if these are good rad fans though.


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[seandotcom];11257643*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updated a little bit


Yup, those are TWO Black Ice Stealth rads.

Seandotcom's build log.

Dunno if you can use a regular 120X25mm fan on the back as a push and the tope rad as a pull (in the top slot under the removable mesh). If not then it mush be a slim 120X12/20mm

That's exactly what I'm planning on building.


----------



## Oberon

Hey guys, just finished a major upgrade from my i5 build. Changed pretty much the entire rig with more modding to come.

got pretty decent overclockage too









I'll post up pictures of the Interstellar once it's finished


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin;13232772*
> Yup, those are TWO Black Ice Stealth rads.
> 
> Seandotcom's build log.
> 
> Dunno if you can use a regular 120X25mm fan on the back as a push and the tope rad as a pull (in the top slot under the removable mesh). If not then it mush be a slim 120X12/20mm
> 
> That's exactly what I'm planning on building.


im using a 120x38 at the back (outside) as exhaust, and going to try and put 2x 120x25, at the top, if it doesnt fit i can leave the removable mesh off till i get some other fans







but maannnnn i need moneyyy !


----------



## Darkcyde

CPU loop installed last night.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


CPU loop installed last night.


Looks good! I like the SSD placement.

What temps are you getting?


----------



## AsanteSoul

how do you mount the ssd like that?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Looks good! I like the SSD placement.

What temps are you getting?


[email protected]/2600MHz cpu/[email protected]

Idle: 28-30c
Load(prime95): 50-53c

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*

how do you mount the ssd like that?


3M double-sided 1" foam squares.


----------



## Darkcyde

600T SE at the egg!


----------



## AsanteSoul

Thanks!


----------



## Rognin

Question Can you mount a 250mm fan on the side grill with the optional panel from Corsair?

The holes for 4 120's are there, and there seems to be a 1cm space between them. Anyone know?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


600T SE at the egg!


My local Microcenter has had them for a few days now too.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


My local Microcenter has had them for a few days now too.


I wish I had a Microcenter near me.


----------



## kloveenerydnic

Hi all.









Sorry if my question has already asked.

I was wondering... is there any way to turn off the light of the two 200mm fans? I think they looks amazing but sometimes, especially during gaming sessions, lights begin irritating.

Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english.

Regards from Italy.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kloveenerydnic;13247090*
> Hi all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if my question has already asked.
> 
> I was wondering... is there any way to turn off the light of the two 200mm fans? I think they looks amazing but sometimes, especially during gaming sessions, lights begin irritating.
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english.
> 
> Regards from Italy.


If you're handy with a soldering iron, you can clip the wires to the LEDs and wire them to a switch.


----------



## Vertigo79

Well... getting close to time to decide which new case to get. The 600T still tops my list, though I'm a bit concerned still about heat with an SLI setup.

With the front fan running as intake, another fan cut into the side panel blowing onto the gpus, an H70 exhausting in the back, and the top fan exhausting... will I be getting enough airflow for two 560 tis?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vertigo79*


Well... getting close to time to decide which new case to get. The 600T still tops my list, though I'm a bit concerned still about heat with an SLI setup.

With the front fan running as intake, another fan cut into the side panel blowing onto the gpus, an H70 exhausting in the back, and the top fan exhausting... will I be getting enough airflow for two 560 tis?


More than enough. I have 2 hotter 6950's in mine and had a H70 as an intake and it was plenty cool enough.


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


My local Microcenter has had them for a few days now too.


What part of US are you in... Im in Atlanta, Ga and Microcenter doesnt have it yet... Please let me know.. I have a Unopened Graphite 600T I been dying to open, but rather have a White one for my Color Scheme.

Thanks and all these 600T Builds look Beautiful.!


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsxboy*


What part of US are you in... Im in Atlanta, Ga and Microcenter doesnt have it yet... Please let me know.. I have a Unopened Graphite 600T I been dying to open, but rather have a White one for my Color Scheme.

Thanks and all these 600T Builds look Beautiful.!


In Netherland www.alternate.nl are selling white color. I ordered a 650D though.


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChocoboLIVE*


In Netherland www.alternate.nl are selling white color. I ordered a 650D though.


Sorry but I was really looking to buy locally, Last resort is Newegg... I wanted to see if Microcenter in Duluth, Georgia is going to get them...

As dude above said their already in at his Microcenter... So it should be soon, I hope... I already have the Graphite, but I dont want to open it yet, until I know for a fact I can and will still have a Chance to get my hands on a White 600T. That way I can just take this Graphite back and Add money to compensate the difference....


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;13250771*
> What part of US are you in... Im in Atlanta, Ga and Microcenter doesnt have it yet... Please let me know.. I have a Unopened Graphite 600T I been dying to open, but rather have a White one for my Color Scheme.
> 
> Thanks and all these 600T Builds look Beautiful.!


Ohio. They had the sales tag out but none on display. They weren't on the website either. I had someone go in the back and check. Sure enough, they had 5 if them.


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13257270*
> Ohio. They had the sales tag out but none on display. They weren't on the website either. I had someone go in the back and check. Sure enough, they had 5 if them.


Dang... I wish Microcenter In Atlanta, GA would have some, I would have bought 2.


----------



## kita24

I wonder if Coolermaster George held good to his word and included 1000rpm fans in the White version? I don't see why they wouldn't bung those in all newly shipped original ones too, along with including the extra side panel with the black ones...The white one does look good, and its nice to know they held back a bit to use non-fading plastic ; )


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13257729*
> I wonder if Coolermaster George held good to his word and included 1000rpm fans in the White version? I don't see why they wouldn't bung those in all newly shipped original ones too, along with including the extra side panel with the black ones...The white one does look good, and its nice to know they held back a bit to use non-fading plastic ; )


The oc3d review of the white se version said they were 1000 rpm. I guess us early adopters get screwed with crappy fans. I wonder if we could upgrade to the better fans. George?


----------



## tsxboy

Hopefully they do provide a Mail in Old Fans for the New fans, or atleast help us get the 1000rpm fans...


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;13258067*
> Hopefully they do provide a Mail in Old Fans for the New fans, or atleast help us get the 1000rpm fans...


Yeah it would be nice. I noticed NZXT has two different speed 200x200x30MM fans at Micro Center. Wish Corsair would at least offer the 200x200x20mm 1000rpm fans as an option to buy at the very least. A trade in option would be awesome.


----------



## tsxboy

Exactly, I think the same, Wish it was just that easy and convenient.


----------



## kita24

I'm pretty surprised, what with how, ahem, (justifiably imho) heated the Fractal Design VS Corsair thread got, and how the very good natured Corsair George saw all the concern over the thin front fan and lack of option for upgrading it, they didn't use some of the time spent fiddling with the type of plastic to use to address this issue, or at least re-tool some dual 140mm options. I also cannot fathom why there isn't the option to mount a 200mm fan on the side mount of the new side panel - having 4x120mm fans on the side is just going to work against the whole principal of cold and quiet - whoever radioed in that "design" choice needs to be spanked (as long as they don't enjoy that sort of thing)!

I see the 600T as a very long term seller for Corsair, and honestly appreciate the work and detail put into its design, if only they had made the changes to the front fan fittings, I would have bought one and have recommended it to many other potential customers.

I still think its a great case, but it so clearly could have been one of the best _cases_ . I also wholeheartedly agree that Corsair should offer some kind of programme for exchange/free/minimal charge for the newer 1000rpm fans.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Kita, the changes to fit a 200mm x 30mm fan (or front 2x120mm fans) couldn't be done in time for this chassis. Those changes take a lot of time (months and months) to get implemented and cost a lot of money in new tooling.

Rest assured that I have heard your opinions.

As for the side mesh not having a 200mm fan mount, the vast majority of people are asking for 120mm fan spacing - something like 80%. The complaints about the 200mms are that they're perceived as "uncommon in hole pattern" and "not as good at focused cooling as a 200mm" so the side panel was designed to address those complaints directly.

It's funny. You put 120mm fans in, people complain that 200mm fans are bigger.
You put 200mm fans in, people complain that 120mm fans are cheaper and more common.

You really can't win. No case is going to be perfect for everybody.

Every single thread I post in, I get conflicting results. They want the 600T with a window, but then the 650D they want without a window. They want USB 3.0 compatibility with motherboards that don't have an internal header (last year's boards), and then half the guys get angry that it's not compatible with the internal header (this year's boards).

You just can't win.


----------



## compudaze

So... what about those 1000 rpm fans for us original 600T owners? I would be willing to pay for them, but not $20 a pop.


----------



## Vertigo79

Hi again George,

It takes a bold man to frequent the forums where his products are discussed, so kudos for your perseverance. As someone who sells a wide range of products online (not related to computers), I can empathize with the frustration you feel trying to hear _everyone_ out, especially on a hobbyist forum. Imagine Da Vinci trying to sell the Mona Lisa online... "Nice painting but *** is wrong with her mouth bro?!!?1?" "Lulz shoulda made her blonde IMHO."

For what it's worth, your participation gives me a lot of confidence in Corsair products and, when I start my next build, I'll be buying a lot of them.

Cheers!


----------



## kita24

Corsair George, thank you for your measured, honest response.

I hear, and understand your points; I was just gutted with regards to the cooling options of the 600t- as the proud and incredibly happy owner of a HX650 and more recently also a HX850 I was so impressed with the build quality of those units, I naturally almost jumped at the chance to buy a 600t.

It pains me that the case is so very near to perfection. Outstanding build quality, builder/modder/"enthusiast" [hate that term...] friendly design, spacious, I mean the design would make sense for a first time builder and equally to someone like me who has been building [but not modding] for 20 odd years.

For me, Hard drive, Cpu and PSU temperatures rule my computing world, in that order. Despite wanting to buy the 600t so badly as it ticks every other box [removable psu fan filter...- though I didn't like that part of the PSU fan is obscured from the filter] but falls down on HD temps and the relatively poor front fan performance lets it down.

I hear you regarding the new side panel, but surely it wouldn't have taken too much effort and tooling to have the option for 4x120mm fans *and* holes for a 200mm fan? Also, that the side panel doesn't have a dust filter is pretty unforgivable. I really hope that Corsair will come up with something that addresses these issues, and its a real shame that for this build, there isn't a Corsair case that fits my (admittedly demanding) requirements. It will be a good 5 years before I will be able to upgrade to a new system and in all absolute honesty, I think its a damn shame this build won't be in a 600T - I really mean that.

I hope Corsair comes up with something to help owners of the 600T to get hold of the new 1000rpm fans in as painless and cost effective way as possible, with Corsairs excellent reputation for customer service and product quality I imagine that will happen.

Apologies for the essay, and I won't de-rail the thread any more, sorry to all the owners in this thread!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13268161*
> So... what about those 1000 rpm fans for us original 600T owners? I would be willing to pay for them, but not $20 a pop.


We'll make them available on the webstore, I don't know the pricing yet, but I'll make them available for you guys who want louder, faster fans.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13268519*
> We'll make them available on the webstore, I don't know the pricing yet, but I'll make them available for you guys who want louder, faster fans.


I would be really willing to buy 650d fans!

Once again! Perfect corsair customer service... It's why I love their products so much!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

We'll make both the black 650D fans and the white LED 600T fans (both are the same 1000 RPM fan, but the white 600T fans have white LEDs in them) available for you guys.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13269937*
> We'll make both the black 650D fans and the white LED 600T fans (both are the same 1000 RPM fan, but the white 600T fans have white LEDs in them) available for you guys.


That's great to here! Thanks!


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


We'll make both the black 650D fans and the white LED 600T fans (both are the same 1000 RPM fan, but the white 600T fans have white LEDs in them) available for you guys.


Wow! Thanks George!

Much appreciated!


----------



## tsxboy

Thanks George, All Appreciate


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


We'll make both the black 650D fans and the white LED 600T fans (both are the same 1000 RPM fan, but the white 600T fans have white LEDs in them) available for you guys.


This is why my rig is powered by Corsair.









I took some new pics tonight. Updated post #2


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


I'll start out.



































That is one Beautiful Setup... Mines almost similar.


----------



## kita24

Could someone confirm if the 1000rpm fans are included in the first shipment of the white 600T please?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13277784*
> Could someone confirm if the 1000rpm fans are included in the first shipment of the white 600T please?


The reviews I've seen for it say the fans are 1000 RPM. Haven't seen for myself.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13277784*
> Could someone confirm if the 1000rpm fans are included in the first shipment of the white 600T please?


Yes, they are.


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Yes, they are.



George, Would you happen to know if Newegg only gets the First Shipment. Or does Microcenter too? I want a Second one, But Newegg is kind of Taxin on them. Just wondering if or when Microcenter will have them in Stock..


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsxboy*


George, Would you happen to know if Newegg only gets the First Shipment. Or does Microcenter too? I want a Second one, But Newegg is kind of Taxin on them. Just wondering if or when Microcenter will have them in Stock..


Microcenter got a very early shipment, but because they're primarily retail it takes longer for the units to show up on their shelves. They have a local distribution center where they receive the hundreds of cases they buy, then they send a few dozen to each store.

Newegg gets their container and then they put it up on the site, there's no intermediate step. So theirs are always up first.

Microcenter should have stuff on shelves soon, though.


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Microcenter got a very early shipment, but because they're primarily retail it takes longer for the units to show up on their shelves. They have a local distribution center where they receive the hundreds of cases they buy, then they send a few dozen to each store.

Newegg gets their container and then they put it up on the site, there's no intermediate step. So there's are always up first.

Microcenter should have stuff on shelves soon, though.


Thanks so very much George! Your Design and color combo is too good. Im getting a second 600T SE for my sandy bridge build next... gotta grab it while its hot because I know once these hit the Shelves its gonna be sold out... Luckily I have some friends that work at Microcenter and they'll keep me updated... Thanks again for the fast response...


----------



## CountChoculitis

Do the 650D fans have LED's on them? I want to get the White Corsair 600T but I really do not want LED's on my computer. Absolutely hated the sun that was my Antec 900 in my room.


----------



## tsxboy

Nope, They dont have LED's in the 650D's only 600Ts do...


----------



## Oberon

CHECK IT OUT ^.^

I really suck at managing the cables though...

THE INTERSTELLAR!


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon;13287526*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHECK IT OUT ^.^
> 
> I really suck at managing the cables though...
> 
> THE INTERSTELLAR!


You need to use the direct link on photobucket, such as http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd430/mwang822/2011-04-2621-33-18346.jpg.


----------



## Bestel1090

Just cleaned up the wiring a lil bit, and removed the lil cage thingy at the bottom. Planning on getting another HD6950 and adding either a CM 200mm fan at the front or 2 120's havent decided yet


----------



## Vertigo79

Sorry if this has already been asked, but can anyone confirm what thickness 120mm fans can be used in the top "compartment" of the case?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13267866*
> Kita, the changes to fit a 200mm x 30mm fan (or front 2x120mm fans) couldn't be done in time for this chassis. Those changes take a lot of time (months and months) to get implemented and cost a lot of money in new tooling.
> 
> Rest assured that I have heard your opinions.
> 
> As for the side mesh not having a 200mm fan mount, the vast majority of people are asking for 120mm fan spacing - something like 80%. The complaints about the 200mms are that they're perceived as "uncommon in hole pattern" and "not as good at focused cooling as a 200mm" so the side panel was designed to address those complaints directly.
> 
> It's funny. You put 120mm fans in, people complain that 200mm fans are bigger.
> You put 200mm fans in, people complain that 120mm fans are cheaper and more common.
> 
> You really can't win. No case is going to be perfect for everybody.
> 
> Every single thread I post in, I get conflicting results. They want the 600T with a window, but then the 650D they want without a window. They want USB 3.0 compatibility with motherboards that don't have an internal header (last year's boards), and then half the guys get angry that it's not compatible with the internal header (this year's boards).
> 
> You just can't win.


Sure you can win George, just like Corsair and their customers both won when Corsair put the mounting holes for both 200mm AND 120mm fans on the top grill. Coulda done the same thing with the side panel IMHO (and the front fan mount too). I personally would also prefer a 200mm side fan. My roomate has a coolermaster half x with a 180mm fan (I think it's a 180, might be a 200) on the side panel, and it's nice and quiet but still provides good air flow.
Personally I'm fairly happy with the air flow and temps I'm getting now, so I won't be bothering with the side mesh until I upgrade the boards and crank the overclocking.

Oh hey, why are the fans never PWM? I would love to be able to plug the 200mm fans into my main board headers and let the BIOS control them like I do with the Scythe 120mm PWM fans I used on the H70. Even if the 200mm fans were 1000RPM, they would still be quiet most of the time. I don't personally understand why we advanced to PWM and are now backtracking to 3 pin which is clearly inferior. Controlling a 3 pin fan requires a control circuit to control the 12V and handle the current flow, while all a PWM control circuit has to do is create a low current PWM signal and let the fan take care of the speed. Add the benefit that you can still use voltage control on a PWM fan, and personally I don't see any advantages to 3 pin fans at all. Not even price since a good 120mm PWM fan only costs $9.

@kita24

My HD temp is only 3c over ambient. Of course I only have one 1TB hard drive and a SSD. Were you planning on a 4 drive raid or something? With SSDs being so fast I almost find mechanical hard drive raids obsolete. Once the prices get a little more reasonable and the sizes a bit bigger I can see some nice SSD raid systems coming along.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon;13287526*
> [http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd430/mwang822/2011-04-2621-33-18346.jpg?t=1303879817[/IMG]
> 
> []http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd430/mwang822/2011-04-2621-33-09942.jpg?t=1303879818[/IMG]
> 
> []http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd430/mwang822/2011-04-2621-32-59326.jpg?t=1303879819[/IMG]
> 
> []http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd430/mwang822/2011-04-2621-32-38381.jpg?t=1303879821[/IMG]
> 
> CHECK IT OUT ^.^
> 
> I really suck at managing the cables though...
> 
> THE INTERSTELLAR!


Black/blue/purple really looks good, has a very galaxy feel to it. If you tweak the cabling I think you have one of the nicest 600T posted on this thread.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Oh hey, why are the fans never PWM? I would love to be able to plug the 200mm fans into my main board headers and let the BIOS control them like I do with the Scythe 120mm PWM fans I used on the H70. Even if the 200mm fans were 1000RPM, they would still be quiet most of the time. I don't personally understand why we advanced to PWM and are now backtracking to 3 pin which is clearly inferior. Controlling a 3 pin fan requires a control circuit to control the 12V and handle the current flow, while all a PWM control circuit has to do is create a low current PWM signal and let the fan take care of the speed. Add the benefit that you can still use voltage control on a PWM fan, and personally I don't see any advantages to 3 pin fans at all. Not even price since a good 120mm PWM fan only costs $9.


Actually, it is a price issue for the most part. PWM fans can cost 30% to 100% more than the standard equivalent fan. This doesn't sound like much, but it can be the difference between selling a case for $99 or selling it for $119. And that $20 may not sound like much, but most people wouldn't pay more for the exact same chassis just because it has PWM fans. Heck, most people who buy cases don't know the difference between a PWM fan and a standard fan. And anybody that would care about PWM fans would likely be replacing the fans with their own so it's kind of a moot point.

You guys have to remember that people as knowledgeable as you are 1% (at best) of the possible market. Think about it. How many friends do you have that look to you for computer advice? 5? 10? 50? When you count family members into that, how high does it go?

I mean, the reason I joined forums back in the 90s was to talk to people who knew more than I did about things because none of my friends cared about the difference between the BX and HX chipset or 3Dfx vs. NVIDIA. Wow, I'm old.

But my point is that it's easy for us to talk to one another and just assume that everybody thinks like we do. When I see a product from a competitor my first thoughts go to "What's cool about this?" and then "What's not cool about this?" and I make a mental checklist. "Like the looks, stupid decision on the power button, dust filters look good, radiator compatibility sucks, cable routing sucks..." stuff like that. I'm sure you guys do the same thing. Most people who buy a case are buying for two reasons: price and appearance. The slightly more technical care a bit about cooling. A step more technical and you get to people who care about noise and expansion. And then eventually you get to us, where we'll have 12 page long discussions about door latches on the side panel or PWM vs standard fans.









But I wouldn't have it any other way. At least this way I know that somebody cares about the little details.


----------



## vilnious

Has anyone tried to fit a Zalman ZM-F4 135mm fan (or any other 135/120 hybrid fan) on the rear of the 600T?

The fan has 120mm mounting holes but I'm not sure if it will fit in-between the IO shield and the side panel of the case.

The holes in the case itself allowing air flow appear to extend past a typical 120mm fan so it may perhaps take advantage of a 135mm without having to mod anything.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vilnious*


Has anyone tried to fit a Zalman ZM-F4 135mm fan (or any other 135/120 hybrid fan) on the rear of the 600T?

The fan has 120mm mounting holes but I'm not sure if it will fit in-between the IO shield and the side panel of the case.

The holes in the case itself allowing air flow appear to extend past a typical 120mm fan so it may perhaps take advantage of a 135mm without having to mod anything.


I was thinking about the same thing as well. Wanted to get one of those Scythe Slipstream 140mm fans that were made to fit 120mm mounting holes.


----------



## kita24

Hi (heavens to) Mergatroid ; ) thanks for the info; no, nothing fancy like that, just 7 drives, all separate volumes is all. I was tempted again by the charms of the 600T, and was hovering over buying one, but after the disaster that is no option to mount a 200mm fan in the side, which would have kept airflow, and noise constant, that forced me against it. My new build will be in my part of the large chill/sleeping room, and on 24/7 so it needs to be really quiet, and cool. So I have plumped for my second Silverstone case, a Raven 2 Evo this time [and will bung a 3xhd tray in the front with probably a quiet Scythe fan to cool them.

I don't get Corsair George's theory that 1% of his customers know what they are doing, that sounds pretty absurd imho, maybe for store branded cases, but I doubt your average idiot buys Corsair. Anyhow, one lost sale (due to Corsair underestimating its customer base).


----------



## Vertigo79

Well, isn't _someone_ being a fussy prima donna. Lol.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kita24*


I don't get Corsair George's theory that 1% of his customers know what they are doing, that sounds pretty absurd imho, maybe for store branded cases, but I doubt your average idiot buys Corsair. Anyhow, one lost sale (due to Corsair underestimating its customer base).


Sorry that we lost you as a customer. Maybe next time around we'll have a case you like.


----------



## kita24

Fussy is my middle name Vertigo lol +1 rep for you!

Corsair George, I hope so, in fact, I'm pretty sure if you guys start including freak friendly features like full fan installation options, standard fan width sizes etc, for sure...

I'd love to see Corsair design and market something bold like the Cosmos 1000...A standout American case, roomy, brash, built to last, full to the brim of options, the kind of case geeks n freaks just couldn't resist...

How about a new "enthusiast" line? Something designed in conjunction with the talented users of people from here, Afterdawn, OC3D etc?

Please don't get my negativity wrong, its just born of frustration. I'm oldish, cantankerous and fussy; I bloody love your PSU products, own 2 HX's already, and from my experience with them, will be a lifelong Corsair PSU customer, and always recommend them, with good reason. I can't wait for you guys to break out of the current line, and look forward to your future products. Your headphones look amazing, wish I could afford some!

I'll end on this: I love steel. I miss seeing products Made in America. Corsair, be ambitious!


----------



## TwelveV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13295981*
> I'd love to see Corsair design and market something bold like the Cosmos 1000...A standout American case, roomy, brash, built to last, full to the brim of options, the kind of case geeks n freaks just couldn't resist...


You won't buy the 600T because you can't mount a 200mm fan in the side panel, but you want Corsair to "design and market" a case with no side panel fans at all?


----------



## ra_27

You could just mod you case and buy one and mount it there 600T is the best acse around in my book.


----------



## kita24

Twelve - no, not at all, something _like_ - you may recall the Cosmos was pretty much unlike anything on the market at the time? That was my point, it helps to read something properly before attempting a poor mans trolling...

ra, true, but, why should I really have to? Anyhoo, off this thread now as its Raven 02 Evo all the way for this build ; )


----------



## longroadtrip

Hi everybody! Will post good photos of my 600t as soon as my side panel arrives. Until then, here's a few with my phone.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13291307*
> Actually, it is a price issue for the most part. PWM fans can cost 30% to 100% more than the standard equivalent fan. This doesn't sound like much, but it can be the difference between selling a case for $99 or selling it for $119. And that $20 may not sound like much, but most people wouldn't pay more for the exact same chassis just because it has PWM fans. Heck, most people who buy cases don't know the difference between a PWM fan and a standard fan. And anybody that would care about PWM fans would likely be replacing the fans with their own so it's kind of a moot point.
> 
> You guys have to remember that people as knowledgeable as you are 1% (at best) of the possible market. Think about it. How many friends do you have that look to you for computer advice? 5? 10? 50? When you count family members into that, how high does it go?
> 
> But I wouldn't have it any other way. At least this way I know that somebody cares about the little details.


Just HAD to dazzle me with your logic, didn't you?

"Heck, most people who buy cases don't know the difference between a PWM fan and a standard fan."

I guess ya got me there. Heck, even some people with enough knowledge to install a hydro type cooler still just plug their fans into the PSU and let them run 100% all the time. Cripes, that would drive me crazy to have my system that loud all the time. Still though, since Corsair used thinner 200mm fans, people who would like to use a PWM 200mm fan don't really have any choice. Oh well, at least they seem to work OK using voltage control. I can get the 700RPM fan down to 500RPM and it's pretty quiet for web browsing and such. I don't mind noise when I'm gaming. Any way you cut it though (so to speak) it's still a sweet case.

@kita24

"I'd love to see Corsair design and market something bold like the Cosmos 1000...A standout American case, roomy, brash, built to last, full to the brim of options, the kind of case geeks n freaks just couldn't resist..."

I know case looks are subjective, but...ew....

That reminds me of something I might see in the restroom at a local restaurant, or maybe a kitchen appliance I might have purchased back in the 70s. Not great cable management either.

If the only thing holding you off using a 600T is the mesh fan mounts, why not put your own mesh there? Or just mount a 200mm fan to the stock mesh? I mean, it's just mesh right? How hard can it be to replace the mesh and make mounts for a 200mm fan? More rep for that than just using the stock options. I wanted a little more air in my case too, so I did something no one else has done (that I've seen) and modded the bottom of my 600T so I could mount another intake fan. It took a couple of hours, but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. I think modding the side panel mesh for a 200mm fan would be easier to do.










Here is the side panel from my roomates Haf X. It has mounts for 200mm and four 120mm fans. It looks fine to me, showing you could mount a 200mm fan on the 600T if you wanted to:



















Here is the mesh cover for the 600T windowed side panel. All it would take is some careful drilling and 4 grommets to mount the fan:



















Who knows, when I upgrade my main board and CPU maybe I'll go this rout myself. It looks like a pretty easy mod to me.


----------



## longroadtrip

Here's a few better pics...
Mission Control...


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13294829*
> Hi (heavens to) Mergatroid ; ) thanks for the info; no, nothing fancy like that, just 7 drives, all separate volumes is all. I was tempted again by the charms of the 600T, and was hovering over buying one, but after the disaster that is no option to mount a 200mm fan in the side, which would have kept airflow, and noise constant, that forced me against it. My new build will be in my part of the large chill/sleeping room, and on 24/7 so it needs to be really quiet, and cool. So I have plumped for my second Silverstone case, a Raven 2 Evo this time [and will bung a 3xhd tray in the front with probably a quiet Scythe fan to cool them.
> 
> I don't get Corsair George's theory that 1% of his customers know what they are doing, that sounds pretty absurd imho, maybe for store branded cases, but I doubt your average idiot buys Corsair. Anyhow, one lost sale (due to Corsair underestimating its customer base).


could of got the aftermarket side that comes with a grille which is interchangeable with a window.. you can mount 2 120mm fans.. or could of drilled the holes in it to mount a 200mm


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13298186*
> Here's a few better pics...
> Mission Control...


Good job, very clean. Nice build. What size is your large monitor?

While we're at it, Nuke York (named after a city in the movie Rock and Rule):


----------



## longroadtrip

@ Mergatroid It's a 27". Once I get my quarterly bonus, I'm gonna pick up 2 more of them. They are great monitors. You've got a nice build too!


----------



## TwelveV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kita24*


Twelve - no, not at all, something _like_ - you may recall the Cosmos was pretty much unlike anything on the market at the time? That was my point, it helps to read something properly before attempting a poor mans trolling...

ra, true, but, why should I really have to? Anyhoo, off this thread now as its Raven 02 Evo all the way for this build ; )


They have done something unlike anything on the market with the 600T, it just doesn't match your standards. What other case out there gives you an option of a window or mesh panel on the side like that?


----------



## longroadtrip

Woohoo! My new side panel has shipped!!! All that is left now is to get the SSDs!!!


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13300416*
> Woohoo! My new side panel has shipped!!! All that is left now is to get the SSDs!!!


Hey who sells the Side Panel with window Kit ? Corsair is in Stock now? Please let me know.


----------



## longroadtrip

Got bored tonight, so I did a stealth dvd drive. Let me know what you guys think of it.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsxboy*


Hey who sells the Side Panel with window Kit ? Corsair is in Stock now? Please let me know.


Corsair has them in stock or you can get one custom from MNPCTech.com.


----------



## SheepMoose

Pre-ordered my 600T SE today. Can't wait.


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*












Looks awsome and fairly easy to do!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I'm actually trying to decide between the Silverstone RV02-E white or the Corsair 600T SE and was wondering if the front 200 mm fan can be changed or swapped out to fit 2 120mm fans?

Also how are the temps with the 600T? I know the raven has awesome temps since it uses 3 180mm fans blowing to the lone 120mm on top.

Thought I'd post here to get feedback from graphite owners. Hopefully advice from this forum would really help me decide which to get.


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*


I'm actually trying to decide between the Silverstone RV02-E white or the Corsair 600T SE and was wondering if the front 200 mm fan can be changed or swapped out to fit 2 120mm fans?

Also how are the temps with the 600T? I know the raven has awesome temps since it uses 3 180mm fans blowing to the lone 120mm on top.

Thought I'd post here to get feedback from graphite owners. Hopefully advice from this forum would really help me decide which to get.


The top is switchable to 2x 120mm fans, but the front really only supports the mounting scheme for the included 200mm fan, from what I can see in mine it doesn't even support regular 200mm fan mounting.

Also, my 600T build appears below. It'll be replacing my sig rig once I'm sure everything is solid. And I get a new desk. And move into a different room. I really hate switching stuff around in my apartment. As you can see, my cable-managment-fu is fairly weak, but better than my sig rig (which was my first "real" build"). You don't want to see the inside of my sig rig. "Cthulhu-esque" should be description enough.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus;13304221*
> I'm actually trying to decide between the Silverstone RV02-E white or the Corsair 600T SE and was wondering if the front 200 mm fan can be changed or swapped out to fit 2 120mm fans?
> 
> Also how are the temps with the 600T? I know the raven has awesome temps since it uses 3 180mm fans blowing to the lone 120mm on top.
> 
> Thought I'd post here to get feedback from graphite owners. Hopefully advice from this forum would really help me decide which to get.


There isnt support for 2 120mm fans in the front but you could easily drill 8 little holes and mount them (might be a tiney bit of overlap on fan to mesh)

as for air flow.. the case is great providing you set it up correctly!

I personally have no HD cages and have mounted them in the 5.25" slots making the front fan totally exposed!

if you will wanted more fans then the window on the 600t swaps out for a mesh panel that supports 4 120mm fans!


----------



## Jaip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shademaster;11086006*
> Thanks a lot man will do that for the next build.
> 
> The difference between the noctua and the stock is a lot though, the stock kept it at 83, the noctua maxes out at 76.
> 
> Have not found a switch for the LED's. They are no obnoxious though and a nice white.
> 
> It is whisper quiet, love it!


Realy good looking build. And the pic's you took are realy of great photographic quality ^^. Going to get myself this case too (I hope fast







)


----------



## tsxboy

Aww man. the window/mesh kit is sold out at Corsair.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;13309749*
> Aww man. the window/mesh kit is sold out at Corsair.


I ordered mine yesterday and it shipped last night. I just checked the website and they are still available here in the US


----------



## tsxboy

Go to Corsair and Click add to Cart. It says

"The requested quantity for "Graphite Series™ 600T Side Panel with Windowed and Mesh Inserts" is not available" In Red when I try to add to CART


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;13310248*
> Go to Corsair and Click add to Cart. It says
> 
> "The requested quantity for "Graphite Series™ 600T Side Panel with Windowed and Mesh Inserts" is not available" In Red when I try to add to CART


Yeah..didn't try to actually add it into the cart...bummer....i had to eyeball the website for 2 weeks waiting for them to show up....glad I did, they only came available yesterday. They sure sold out fast!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;13310248*
> Go to Corsair and Click add to Cart. It says
> 
> "The requested quantity for "Graphite Series™ 600T Side Panel with Windowed and Mesh Inserts" is not available" In Red when I try to add to CART


Bummer..they sure sold out fast! They only became available yesterday!


----------



## smorg

dont know if they will ship to US but you can also buy the sides from www.overclockers.co.uk


----------



## smorg

went to turn the top fan around today to make it an intake.. I raged when i found out the screws will only go on 1 side...


----------



## tsxboy

Aww Man I wanted an Extra Side panel with Window and Mesh... Just to Have because I see these things sold out like 3 times on the Corsair site already. WTHECK CORSAIR... Yall need more SUPPLY... Why not make enough for people to order rather than just being sold out within a Day of sales. That does not give "BUSY" people chances to order one.... Theres no notifications or anything to tell us yall have it in stock and ready to buy. and every time I do go to the site its SOLD out and I hear that people have been buying them like crazy... NOT FAIR.


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsxboy*


Aww Man I wanted an Extra Side panel with Window and Mesh... Just to Have because I see these things sold out like 3 times on the Corsair site already. WTHECK CORSAIR... Yall need more SUPPLY... Why not make enough for people to order rather than just being sold out within a Day of sales. That does not give "BUSY" people chances to order one.... Theres no notifications or anything to tell us yall have it in stock and ready to buy. and every time I do go to the site its SOLD out and I hear that people have been buying them like crazy... NOT FAIR.


in stock and they ship to america..









http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=CA-040-CS


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


in stock and they ship to america..









http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=CA-040-CS


rather find it in the U.S. it will take double the time that a seller in U.S. takes. Thanks for the Lookout though Smorg. Ill wait for the next shipment.


----------



## smorg

they do a 5 day and 3 day delivery to US


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


they do a 5 day and 3 day delivery to US










Is that Standard Shipping? Or upgraded Expedited shipping?


----------



## smorg

I think 5 day is the lowest they do and its DHL


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13311643*
> I think 5 day is the lowest they do and its DHL


Wow its 29.95 to ship


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13300620*
> Got bored tonight, so I did a stealth dvd drive. Let me know what you guys think of it.


Great job there. Very well done.

Something to consider: I was also thinking about this. If I was going to do it (which I have all but decided not to now) I would try and mod it a little so there was a hard piece of plastic over the eject button on the DVD burner. I would try and arrange it so the drive would open if you pushed on the mesh. Did you manage that or are you using Windows to open and close the drive?

@smorg

"went to turn the top fan around today to make it an intake.. I raged when i found out the screws will only go on 1 side..."

I hear ya, I also raged a bit when I tried the same thing. Another 50 cents worth of plastic would have fixed that. I suppose you could try wiring the power on the fan backwards, but the flow likely wouldn't be as good.

@CeaserNYC

Are you having any dust problems with your side panel fans? I worry about the lack of a dust filter. I've already cleaned my PC about 3 times since January, the Corsair filters seem to keep out all but the finest dust. No bunnies, but still dust.

Also, when I had my H70 set as intake for a few months and I reversed it, it had started getting quite dusty because there's no dust filter on the top. I cleaned it and since reversing to exhaust there has been zero dust on the H70 fans or rad.

For anyone looking for the windowed side panel in Canada, I ordered mine from Memory Express. I don't know where they got it from, but it took a couple of weeks. They are western Canada only (Winnipeg, Calgary, Edmonton, Vancouver) at memoryexpress.com

Anyone ordering in from overseas, don't forget import duties and taxes, and perhaps even brokerage fees.

One last thought: Corsair George, a nice addition to a PC case would be a few little strips of felt with sticky backing, so when you install hard drives and fan controllers you can stick the felt along the bottom or top of an external bay cover, between the cover and the drive, to keep dust from getting through the crack between the drive and the bay cover. Or just have pre-installed felt or foam strips along the top or bottom of all the bay covers. You install nice stuff in your sweet case and it always leaves gaps between the components in the drive bays.


----------



## tsxboy

Yes I got my 600T Special Edition in... Can't wait to build. I am now looking for some nice sleeving. MDPC-X. But Gotta start saving because I want to spend like 150-200 on all tools and Sleeving from them...

This case arrival made my day....


----------



## CorsairGeorge

More side panels should be on the website soon. We order more every time and they get sold out almost instantly - so we ordered a huge chunk this time.

Didn't realize it'd be so popular.


----------



## tsxboy

Thats the new trend now. I only buy cases with Side Windows, like my Previous 800D, 650D and Now the 600T SE... Im waiting locally to get another 600T SE onces Microcenter has it in stock... My First arrived today and I was so happy, but yet so careful with it because its white, any dirty hands or anything will leave a mark haha....

Corsair George, is the white on this case really tough, say from scratches and scuffs? I know 650D and 800D were.. Because sometimes i would bump it while moving it and no chipped paint or anything... Great quality. I guess ill have to see with the White.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13312992*
> Great job there. Very well done.
> [email protected]
> 
> Are you having any dust problems with your side panel fans? I worry about the lack of a dust filter. I've already cleaned my PC about 3 times since January, the Corsair filters seem to keep out all but the finest dust. No bunnies, but still dust.
> 
> Also, when I had my H70 set as intake for a few months and I reversed it, it had started getting quite dusty because there's no dust filter on the top. I cleaned it and since reversing to exhaust there has been zero dust on the H70 fans or rad........


now that you mention it, when I went in to install the 240mm rad on the top, while the case floor had minimal dust, the H70 looked like it had a years worth of dust in the fins. The intake side panel fans are directly feeding the H70 running as exhaust. To be fair the room the computer is now in had a fair amount of plastering/sanding/woodwork done in the past month or so; I cleaned the H70 and will wait a few more weeks and see if it looks as bad.

On a sad note I broke my headphone jack on the top of the case. Well my 2 year old did. Came up behind me while I was playing Portal 2, started playing with the headphone cable, and then yanked it right out of the jack. At her height she couldn't pull it straight up, but down and to the side. Luckily my headphones are built like a tank but my poor headphone jack flew right out of the hole. I wish I could buy parts from Corsair to fix that, and for the fan controller since I broke that a few months back by attaching some fans that were a little too much for it. I noticed the obsidian series has all these modules and add ons. If not possible this gen I would sure like to see the Graphite series get parts you can swap out.
The fan controller still supplies power just no longer spins the fans down, and I only used the headphone jack for gaming, I do have an external dac/amp for music that I could use for games too; so neither is a tragic loss but my 600T is taking a beating


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13312992*
> Great job there. Very well done.
> 
> Something to consider: I was also thinking about this. If I was going to do it (which I have all but decided not to now) I would try and mod it a little so there was a hard piece of plastic over the eject button on the DVD burner. I would try and arrange it so the drive would open if you pushed on the mesh. Did you manage that or are you using Windows to open and close the drive?


Actually, I cut and painted a piece of aluminum to go inside the mesh (so you can't see the drive) Then crimped the mesh around the insert. The drive opens by touching the bottom right corner (very little pressure.) I did that by putting a little piece of foam tape over the button. The next things to do are drill a hole for the drive light and another little hole for the manual door release.

Also drilled new holes in the DVD drive (makes the bay cover flush with the rest of them) so my quick release brackets would still work (Still a tool free case!)


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13320228*
> Actually, I cut and painted a piece of aluminum to go inside the mesh (so you can't see the drive) Then crimped the mesh around the insert. The drive opens by touching the bottom right corner (very little pressure.) I did that by putting a little piece of foam tape over the button. The next things to do are drill a hole for the drive light and another little hole for the manual door release.
> 
> Also drilled new holes in the DVD drive (makes the bay cover flush with the rest of them) so my quick release brackets would still work (Still a tool free case!)


Like what you've done. It look really good. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Well I am happy to say I just ordered the Corsair 600T Special Edition White from NewEgg as well as a ASUS Crosshair IV Formula Mobo. I am finally starting to buy parts for my very first build. I should have all the parts I need by September. I am thinking about doing unboxing videos as I get parts but still not sure. I will post pics of the case and mobo when I get them. So soon you will be able to add me as a member of the Official Corsair Graphite Club.


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;13332383*
> Well I am happy to say I just ordered the Corsair 600T Special Edition White from NewEgg as well as a ASUS Crosshair IV Formula Mobo. I am finally starting to buy parts for my very first build. I should have all the parts I need by September. I am thinking about doing unboxing videos as I get parts but still not sure. I will post pics of the case and mobo when I get them. So soon you will be able to add me as a member of the Official Corsair Graphite Club.


Welcome. September is a long ways from now. lol. This site isnt going anywhere.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;13333185*
> Welcome. September is a long ways from now. lol. This site isnt going anywhere.


I should be getting the case by this coming Friday, I will make sure I take pics and post them here, so keep an eye out.


----------



## FullMetalZero

My 600T and HX850 comes in on Tuesday. Smack dab in the middle of my finals week.
Don't matter as I have yet to select a P67 board and memory for my 2600K.


----------



## tsxboy

I have a Problem. I just Put my setup together. and my Northbridge on my Asus Formula IV is super hot. and The HW monitor isnt reading any type of TEMPs. at all. Im using the 1090T???

Can anyone help? Turned off ACC and Core Unlocker too... Still nothing...

Was there a problem with 1090Ts and Crosshair Formula IVs?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13318004*
> now that you mention it, when I went in to install the 240mm rad on the top, while the case floor had minimal dust, the H70 looked like it had a years worth of dust in the fins. The intake side panel fans are directly feeding the H70 running as exhaust. To be fair the room the computer is now in had a fair amount of plastering/sanding/woodwork done in the past month or so; I cleaned the H70 and will wait a few more weeks and see if it looks as bad.
> 
> On a sad note I broke my headphone jack on the top of the case.
> 
> The fan controller still supplies power just no longer spins the fans down, and I only used the headphone jack for gaming, I do have an external dac/amp for music that I could use for games too; so neither is a tragic loss but my 600T is taking a beating


Darn that evil dust!

DUST! I say this to you, Stop being so darned evil!!!!

Sad news about your connector. You know, those are replaceable. Remove the entire controller/connector board and look for a jack on the 'net. I'm sure you should be able to find one. Desolder the broken one and solder on a new one. Use a good solder-sucker and it should be no problem. At the same time you can find the MOSFET that is likely used to alter the speed of the fans. The odds are good it's shorted. I bet you can find it on the 'net too, perhaps at the same place. If not, give me the number off of the package and I'll try and find a sub for you (you can likely find one yourself, but you may have to look through a few datasheets). You can use the same solder sucker to remove it from the pcb.

I'm really surprised Corsair wouldn't have the entire front panel board available as a part. Have you emailed them? Maybe Corsair George can let us know?

Spent the entire weekend so far building a new desk, tearing apart three computer setups and rearranging them, and helping another friend move in. Dog tired......

I grabbed one of those NZXT 200mm fans like the ones you are using. I hope to get a little better flow through the case. I'm looking into adding some blue LEDs to it, but I'm not sure I can.

@longroadtrip

That's a great job you did on that mod.

@tsxboy

When I saw that picture, it was classic Mike Myers in Wayne's World: "Shwing!".


----------



## Bestel1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;13337383*
> I have a Problem. I just Put my setup together. and my Northbridge on my Asus Formula IV is super hot. and The HW monitor isnt reading any type of TEMPs. at all. Im using the 1090T???
> 
> Can anyone help? Turned off ACC and Core Unlocker too... Still nothing...
> 
> Was there a problem with 1090Ts and Crosshair Formula IVs?


I have the same setup and it works fine. Download speedfan and see your temps there.

I did encounter a problem where temp 3 says i have -128 c which is im guessing somekind of bug so on speedfan i just hid it. Also download the 4.44 beta works better imo


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;13337383*
> I have a Problem. I just Put my setup together. and my Northbridge on my Asus Formula IV is super hot. and The HW monitor isnt reading any type of TEMPs. at all. Im using the 1090T???
> 
> Can anyone help? Turned off ACC and Core Unlocker too... Still nothing...
> 
> Was there a problem with 1090Ts and Crosshair Formula IVs?


erm shouldent be a problem afaik could rma the board..


----------



## Frankpaintbrush

I just bought a 600t special edition white off newegg along with a H60, I was curious to know if the built in fan controller would work with any other fans beside the stock ones? I thought I read somewhere that the fan controller only works with the corsair stock fans, but has the option for up to four fans.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fustercluck;13339860*
> I just bought a 600t special edition white off newegg along with a H60, I was curious to know if the built in fan controller would work with any other fans beside the stock ones? I thought I read somewhere that the fan controller only works with the corsair stock fans, but has the option for up to four fans.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I just ordered the 600T SE from NewEgg as well and I can tell you that the case's built in fan controller does work with other brands of fans. But you can only control up to 4 fans in total, at only about 15w each. Which limits you greatly on the fans you can use. Always before you buy check how many watts the fan draws. Or do what I am doing and get an after market fan controller.

I am getting one that fits in a 5.25 drive bay. It has 5 channels and can go up to 60w per channel which raises the choice of fans you can use greatly. Here is a link to the fan controller I am getting.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7715/bus-148/Lamptron_Fan-Atic_5_Port_Military_Switch_Baybus_-_Black.html?tl=g34c17s286


----------



## tsxboy

-Flash








-No Flash


















Mad that The Thermaltake frio would seat over my Dominator Gts. And Made me run to Microcenter to buy a H60 to try it out since it was 50 bucks with my friend employee Discount. Mad because temps suck.

















My DDR2 4gb 1066 Dominator came in the Mail today. Addition to my other 4gb 1066 Dominator with the old Airflow fan... This is my Guest computer. Needs another 600T SE... Cable is Ugly...

Should I run 2 Coolermaster Sickleflow 2000RPM Black and Red top exhaust and Red Cathodes along the Bottom? I need Opinions.



























Thats temps when I just started the computer up within 15minutes (AT IDLE browsing Overclock.net) and Snapped some pictures. Kinda disappointed from the Temps with my other boards and 965BE and 555BE.... Especially with the H60 Push and Pull Setup...









This is Overclocked to 3.7ghz with Turbo on Auto. Dont know if its going to turbo any higher or what. I kinda dont get it... All I did was raise the FSB and Multiplier. Didnt mess with Voltage... Ran a OCCT LIN Test for 2 hours last night CPU temp was at 69C and Cpu Core Temps never rose above 57c... This is overclocked...

H60?
Motherboard NB and SB Heat????

People with Asus Crosshair Formula IV. Are you able to touch your NB and SB Heatsinks without saying "OUCH thats HOT" Because Mine, I cant even leave my finger on there for more than 5 seconds without it starting to Burn...









Please any Input would be greatly appreciated... I dont want to RMA my Board. If you have any Idea's please let me know. I just bought this board on March 13th. I think its the New batch with the Fixed NB and SB standoffs on the Heatsink being Uneven. All you CHF4's 1090T owners please Chime in thanks.


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bestel1090;13339039*
> I have the same setup and it works fine. Download speedfan and see your temps there.
> 
> I did encounter a problem where temp 3 says i have -128 c which is im guessing somekind of bug so on speedfan i just hid it. Also download the 4.44 beta works better imo












Hey man I just did a Side By side Snapshot. Mine is way higher temps than yours.. Did you fixed you Standoffs on the NB and SB? did you reapply some Thermal Grease? Let me know.. Kinda weird. because we do have the Same setup.


----------



## CesarNYC

@Fustercluck - I crippled the buit in fan controller when I connected two 8W/0.70A fans to it, and the stock h70 fans. I would stay away from any fan that pulls more then 0.50A, or do as BuildingFirst37 suggests with an external controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13338819*
> Darn that evil dust!
> 
> DUST! I say this to you, Stop being so darned evil!!!!
> 
> Sad news about your connector. You know, those are replaceable. Remove the entire controller/connector board and look for a jack on the 'net. I'm sure you should be able to find one. Desolder the broken one and solder on a new one. Use a good solder-sucker and it should be no problem. At the same time you can find the MOSFET that is likely used to alter the speed of the fans. The odds are good it's shorted. I bet you can find it on the 'net too, perhaps at the same place. If not, give me the number off of the package and I'll try and find a sub for you (you can likely find one yourself, but you may have to look through a few datasheets). You can use the same solder sucker to remove it from the pcb.
> 
> I'm really surprised Corsair wouldn't have the entire front panel board available as a part. Have you emailed them? Maybe Corsair George can let us know?
> 
> Spent the entire weekend so far building a new desk, tearing apart three computer setups and rearranging them, and helping another friend move in. Dog tired......
> 
> I grabbed one of those NZXT 200mm fans like the ones you are using. I hope to get a little better flow through the case. I'm looking into adding some blue LEDs to it, but I'm not sure I can.


If you are getting the 1300rpm models, thats the one wut cooked my fan controller










While I don't mind some soldering with wire and QD connectors, I hate soldering PCB! I would much prefer Corsair sell me a drop-in/bolt on replacement. I haven't emailed them, I thought I read in the Corsair forum all I could do about the fan controller is try RMA, but it wasn't worth it for me, but I guess it can't hurt and send an email asking if they will sell me one.

New desk? I had to do the same thing because of the Eyefinity set up. IKEA Hacker was my inspiration and I made a 12ft desk, and I picked up a sweet Ergotech multi monitor stand. I am very happy with the results, some paint and a few shelves and I think I will post some pics in the office forum. Of course this jacked my WC budget and will have to wait a little on getting the rest of the parts.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13345819*
> @Fustercluck - I crippled the buit in fan controller when I connected two 8W/0.70A fans to it, and the stock h70 fans. I would stay away from any fan that pulls more then 0.50A, or do as BuildingFirst37 suggests with an external controller.
> 
> If you are getting the 1300rpm models, thats the one wut cooked my fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't mind some soldering with wire and QD connectors, I hate soldering PCB! I would much prefer Corsair sell me a drop-in/bolt on replacement. I haven't emailed them, I thought I read in the Corsair forum all I could do about the fan controller is try RMA, but it wasn't worth it for me, but I guess it can't hurt and send an email asking if they will sell me one.
> 
> New desk? I had to do the same thing because of the Eyefinity set up. IKEA Hacker was my inspiration and I made a 12ft desk, and I picked up a sweet Ergotech multi monitor stand. I am very happy with the results, some paint and a few shelves and I think I will post some pics in the office forum. Of course this jacked my WC budget and will have to wait a little on getting the rest of the parts.


Woah baby, lookit the size of that desk...That thing is Huge! Can't wait to see...

I actually ended up with a smaller desk. My old desk had been hacked and moved and hacked and moved again and wasn't in very good shape. I got a slightly smaller desk with a drawer/hutch and a fairly large book case for $99. It JUST fits everything, and the computer area is large enough for my 600T.

I'm going to add a mouse drawer to go with the rather stingy keyboard drawer. Other than that, it's basically done. Going to add that NZXT fan right away. Hope it doesn't blow up my fan controller...

@tsxboy

The o/c on my system is pure FSB since I cannot change the CPU clock for my CPU. I am o/c from 2.5GHz to 3.3GHz, and my NB heatsink was easily hot enough to make me go "ouch". I added a chipset fan to the heatsink for the NB and now it's much cooler.

As some people have mentioned in the H50/70 forum, when moving to a water cooling setup you are removing the "splash over" air movement you used to get from the CPU air coolers. That air movement used to help cool the chipset, but now it's gone. Try picking up a little chipset cooler fan, I bet it will help a lot.


----------



## vivithemage

I got my acrylic side today, Bill from MNPCTech dropped it off


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivithemage;13347607*
> I got my acrylic side today, Bill from MNPCTech dropped it off


That is Beautiful! I like it.


----------



## vivithemage

Thanks! Bill did an awesome cut on that Acrylic, fits snug.


----------



## Bestel1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivithemage;13348314*
> Thanks! Bill did an awesome cut on that Acrylic, fits snug.


How much did you pay for the side panel ?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13345819*
> If you are getting the 1300rpm models, thats the one wut cooked my fan controller


Oh no, now I killed my fan controller.....not.

Phew...that wasn't much fun. How do you have the NZXT 200mm fan mounted? Did you use ties or drill holes? Corsair just HAS to start using standard sizes for their fans. This was a ridiculous amount of work just to change a fan. I didn't want to move the hard drive bay, so I had to grind off the curl on the front right side that was hitting the thicker NZXT fan. Since the thickness is different, I couldn't use the Corsair mounting bracket, so I had to mount it directly to the front grill. Since only the top two fan holes would line up with the holes, I only used screws in the top mounts. The hard drive cage actually keeps the fan pressed against the case at the bottom.

I used a piece of black vinyl with a sticky layer on one side (electrical tape) to cover up the grinding marks (lol, don't get the wrong idea, I did an excellent job but it did take the paint off that right side). Looks good and is sturdy too.

My fan, however, makes a ticking noise. At low RPMs (under 900) it's louder than the fan is. At high RPMs you can't hear it because the fan is so loud. It sure moves a ton of air. If I set the intakes to high and the exhausts to low I get positive pressure. If I turn the exhaust up I can get a negative pressure. We tested using the smoke from....uh.....incense, ya, incense (cough cough).

Unfortunately, now without the white LEDs at the front, I get a half blue effect through the grill. So, I think I'm going to use a small portion of those blue LED strips I bought to even out the blue glow.

BTW, I don't know if you noticed, but the NZXT 200mm fan has holes in the sides for LEDs. Wouldn't be hard to add some in. Food for thought.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bestel1090;13348739*
> How much did you pay for the side panel ?


think they are around $99 from modmen


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivithemage;13347607*
> I got my acrylic side today, Bill from MNPCTech dropped it off


Sweet build, side panel looks bananas. I am curious, not sure if it's just the angle but one of the lines feeding the 200mm rad appears kinked. What size tubing did you use, seems like a tight fit with the hard drive cage? And I hate to be the Zip Tie police but, please trim the tails!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13349226*
> Oh no, now I killed my fan controller.....not.
> 
> Phew...that wasn't much fun. How do you have the NZXT 200mm fan mounted? Did you use ties or drill holes? Corsair just HAS to start using standard sizes for their fans. This was a ridiculous amount of work just to change a fan. I didn't want to move the hard drive bay, so I had to grind off the curl on the front right side that was hitting the thicker NZXT fan. Since the thickness is different, I couldn't use the Corsair mounting bracket, so I had to mount it directly to the front grill. Since only the top two fan holes would line up with the holes, I only used screws in the top mounts. The hard drive cage actually keeps the fan pressed against the case at the bottom.
> 
> I used a piece of black vinyl with a sticky layer on one side (electrical tape) to cover up the grinding marks (lol, don't get the wrong idea, I did an excellent job but it did take the paint off that right side). Looks good and is sturdy too.
> 
> My fan, however, makes a ticking noise. At low RPMs (under 900) it's louder than the fan is. At high RPMs you can't hear it because the fan is so loud. It sure moves a ton of air. If I set the intakes to high and the exhausts to low I get positive pressure. If I turn the exhaust up I can get a negative pressure. We tested using the smoke from....uh.....incense, ya, incense (cough cough).
> 
> Unfortunately, now without the white LEDs at the front, I get a half blue effect through the grill. So, I think I'm going to use a small portion of those blue LED strips I bought to even out the blue glow.
> 
> BTW, I don't know if you noticed, but the NZXT 200mm fan has holes in the sides for LEDs. Wouldn't be hard to add some in. Food for thought.


I went the zip tie route. These NZXT 200mm fan mounted horizontally did squeak a bit when I first got it, usually when it came out of standby or first turned it on. My guess is the rifle bearings don't like to lie down. I would turn the fan off and on and it would usually make the squeak go away. Now that I have had it a few months they squeak maybe 20 seconds when I turn them on and it fades away to just the fan noise. I really am trying to stay away from the LEDs, I have a feeling it will turn into an obsession quick.


----------



## Aick

ADD MEH! got teh case in!

the lack of a sidefan saddens me though =/ i havent looked through the thread, but did someone find a cool spot (no pun intended) to put a fan to help with heat from non ref graphics?

i might just rig up my trusty old spotfan somehow...


----------



## vivithemage

I paid him $100, he hand delivered it to my house too







.

Not kinked, just looks like it the way it's angled. Better photos of my build here :

http://vivithemage.com/2011/04/water-cooling-a-corsair-600t-case-i5-2500k-2x6950/


----------



## longroadtrip

Got a little present from the UPS lady this morning!








Looks great! Still might pick up the full acrylic panel from Mnpctech though...that looks sexy!


----------



## Bill Owen

The acrylic 600T panel is $125 + shipping.

The window panel is milled from 1" thick cast acrylic, then we polish all of the edges.

You swap your panel latches on your 600T panel


----------



## longroadtrip

Bill- Still think that is the best looking side panel I've ever seen!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen;13353570*
> The acrylic 600T panel is $125 + shipping.
> 
> The window panel is milled from 1" thick cast acrylic, then we polish all of the edges.
> 
> You swap your panel latches on your 600T panel


----------



## vivithemage

It is, it's mint. It's very thick, but fits flush.


----------



## kita24

Those full side windows look incredible, some very nice workmanship there.

For owners of the White 600t, what do you make of the new faster fans? Have they improved temps compared to the stock fans on the original model? Also, if you have 4x120mm fans in the mesh side panel, what would the maximum size for an aftermarket cpu cooler be to fit comfortably with that setup? Thanks!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13356485*
> Those full side windows look incredible, some very nice workmanship there.
> 
> For owners of the White 600t, what do you make of the new faster fans? Have they improved temps compared to the stock fans on the original model? Also, if you have 4x120mm fans in the mesh side panel, what would the maximum size for an aftermarket cpu cooler be to fit comfortably with that setup? Thanks!


@Kita24
My Megahalem is 158.7mm tall and I have 1.5 inches for fans...a 120mmx25mm fan will leave you a 1/2" of clearance between the fan and the cooler. Tried to take photos with a tape measure for you..but flash was to bright for tape and it was too dark and out of focus without.

To everybody else- just swapped out my H70 because I wasn't happy with the performance (dropped 5C under Prime95 by going back to my Mega.) I do however want to set up a watercooling loop. I'm thinking the Swiftech Apogee XT (rev. 2) cpu block, Black Ice GT Stealth 240 X-Flow Radiator, GT AP-15s for fans, but I need suggestions on the pump and reservoir....any thought, ideas, etc. would be greatly appreciated.

System with the Mega-


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13351614*
> ADD MEH! got teh case in!
> 
> the lack of a sidefan saddens me though =/ i havent looked through the thread, but did someone find a cool spot (no pun intended) to put a fan to help with heat from non ref graphics?
> 
> i might just rig up my trusty old spotfan somehow...


I stuck one on the side of the hard drive cage. It doesn't look like it would do much, but judging from the dust it gets on the blades I'd say it's moving its share of air. I also cut a hole and added one to the bottom of the case, but that's a major hack and it's not for everyone. It wouldn't be hard to angle the fan on the drive cage up at the video cards.










I seem to be posting that picture a lot.

Note, I have seen some people mount a fan between the lower front hard drive rack and the upper 5 1/4" bays. This has the advantage of being aimed directly at your video cards. I believe they just used nylon ties to mount it.

@longroadtrip

Wow, that's really odd.

I was using a stock Intel cooler on my Q8300 Core 2 Quad, and the highest temp I ever saw was 72c using Sandra to torture the CPU.
I installed an H70 and overclocked my CPU from 2.5 to 3.3GHz and my highest core temp now loading with Prime95 is 63c. It doesn't seem like much of a drop but it's after overclocking 800MHz. Perhaps you got a poor seat when you installed the water block?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13357601*
> .....but I need suggestions on the pump and reservoir....any thought, ideas, etc. would be greatly appreciated.


Swiftech MCP355 for the pump, and EK DDC X-res 140 pump top/reservoir combo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13353672*
> Bill- Still think that is the best looking side panel I've ever seen!


I'm totally in love with mine.


----------



## kita24

Longroadtrip, I really appreciate you taking the time to snap the pic & post it, plus the measurements, as a friend is obsessing over this case, although UK stocks don't seem to be in yet, and he always uses aftermarket coolers and was curious about his options for using the side mesh so we both thank you very much indeed, most kind! Sexy Tron effect in your case ; )


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13358031*
> Longroadtrip, I really appreciate you taking the time to snap the pic & post it, plus the measurements, as a friend is obsessing over this case, although UK stocks don't seem to be in yet, and he always uses aftermarket coolers and was curious about his options for using the side mesh so we both thank you very much indeed, most kind! Sexy Tron effect in your case ; )


@Kita....No worries! Happy to help! The blue suits it I think...it sets off the chrome gpu and cooler really well I think...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13357904*
> Swiftech MCP355 for the pump, and EK DDC X-res 140 pump top/reservoir combo.


@Darkcyde....Thanks for the suggestions...That was where I was leaning...Is that what you have on yours?


----------



## cmurda25

about to change to the 650t... i'm liking it a little better but the 600t is pretty awesome.


----------



## kita24

An odd choice, the 600t seems roomier, if anything, although the 650t has more business-like stylings, and a bit better clearance from memory for the psu intake. Any particular reason for the change?

@ Longroadtrip, really was very kind of you, I'm not normally a fan of case lighting, but that is, imho a job very well done!


----------



## cmurda25

i like the 650t a lot, looks very nice and fits under my desk... while the 700-800 wont


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13359062*
> @ Longroadtrip, really was very kind of you, I'm not normally a fan of case lighting, but that is, imho a job very well done!


@Kita 24...Thanks for the props! The lights are just an LED string...nothing fancy....here's the link, they come in blue, white, green , and red.

http://www.overclock.co.uk/product/NZXT-LED-Cable-200cm-Blue_36121.html


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;1335819*
> @Darkcyde....Thanks for the suggestions...That was where I was leaning...Is that what you have on yours?


Yep. I didn't want a bay reservoir because I'd lose a 120mm intake fan but still wanted a res with a pump top so I could use 1/2" compression fittings. The OEM 355 pump top only has 3/8" barbs and doesn't flow as well.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13357609*
> @longroadtrip
> 
> Wow, that's really odd.
> 
> I was using a stock Intel cooler on my Q8300 Core 2 Quad, and the highest temp I ever saw was 72c using Sandra to torture the CPU.
> I installed an H70 and overclocked my CPU from 2.5 to 3.3GHz and my highest core temp now loading with Prime95 is 63c. It doesn't seem like much of a drop but it's after overclocking 800MHz. Perhaps you got a poor seat when you installed the water block?


Yeah..thought that was the problem too..even bought some more shin etsu (normally use prolimatech pk-1 or mx-4) I reseated it 6 times over the past week or so...played with different fan configurations, ambient temps, power, etc....everything was running per the book...on my OC to 4.4 I was 42C ambient and 64-67-68-66C under load... with a 22-24C ambient. With my Mega I'm at 30-31 Idle and 61-62-63-62C under full load.

Not sure what the problem is...it's too bad because I really like the idea of the H70. It's so much easier than a full WC loop..and so much less expensive too!!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13359458*
> Yep. I didn't want a bay reservoir because I'd lose a 120mm intake fan but still wanted a res with a pump top so I could use 1/2" compression fittings. The OEM 355 pump top only has 3/8" barbs and doesn't flow as well.


Have you seen anything on the MCP35x? Looks like just a smaller, more expensive version to me. They seem to have a problem with the res cracking too...


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13359609*
> Have you seen anything on the MCP35x? Looks like just a smaller, more expensive version to me. They seem to have a problem with the res cracking too...


The 35x is just a ddc pump with a different top. You'd be better off with the setup I have.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13360592*
> The 35x is just a ddc pump with a different top. You'd be better off with the setup I have.


How is the noise level on the 355? Frozencpu warns that they are pretty loud....it still seems like the best value for the dollar though!


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13360844*
> How is the noise level on the 355? Frozencpu warns that they are pretty loud....it still seems like the best value for the dollar though!


It's actually pretty quiet. When I leak tested my loop outside the case, even the small fan in my bench PSU was enough to make any noise made by the pump inaudible.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

As I said on Saturday I ordered the 600T SE from NewEgg well I just got the tracking info for it and it is scheduled for delivery tomorrow sometime. I will try and post pics. I am so excited about this case and can't wait to finally put a build together in it.


----------



## longroadtrip

@ Darkcyde

Just added everything to my cart @ frozencpu...the only thing different from your setup is the double pass radiator (GT Stealth 240 instead of the X-Flow.)

Spoke to a few other people and the pump isn't loud enough to bother me. Last questions I have are which tubing and compression fittings did you go with?

Thank you for your help...definately earned the reps tonight!!!


----------



## goodtobeking

There is a 5% discount code in the Online Deals section. Not much, but does help with shipping.

I use primochill tubing, with 1/2 ID 3/4 OD compression fittings. Most of which are True silver plated. Bitspower fittings are the best I have used.

What you using for anti-microbial??

EDIT: here is the link to the thread http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ode-5-off.html


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


There is a 5% discount code in the Online Deals section. Not much, but does help with shipping.

I use primochill tubing, with 1/2 ID 3/4 OD compression fittings. Most of which are True silver plated. Bitspower fittings are the best I have used.

What you using for anti-microbial??

EDIT: here is the link to the thread http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ode-5-off.html


Thanks goodtobeking! I had forgotten about that code!

Hadn't really decided yet (anti-microbial)....figured I would ask around to see what everybody else was using...parts won't be here until most likely Mon. or Tue. so that gave me some time....any suggestions?

EDIT: That Liquid Fusion res you have is killer!


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


@ Darkcyde

Just added everything to my cart @ frozencpu...the only thing different from your setup is the double pass radiator (GT Stealth 240 instead of the X-Flow.)

Spoke to a few other people and the pump isn't loud enough to bother me. Last questions I have are which tubing and compression fittings did you go with?

Thank you for your help...definately earned the reps tonight!!!


I'm using Tygon 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD and enzotech fittings. Primochill is just as good. Thanks for the rep.


----------



## goodtobeking

I have only used True silver fittings and a silver killcoil. Never used PT-nuke or such, and have yet to see any sign of algae or other gunk. Just make sure to flush your parts before you install them. Mainly the Rad.

Thanks, I first seen the "T-Virus" Res on Frozencpu, but decided it was to expensive for my liking. Then FrozenQ, the one who makes them, put up his "old" version for sale cheap here at OCN when he started selling the new Gen V series. I have heard a lot of horror stories about this older model, but I havnt had any problems.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


I'm using Tygon 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD and enzotech fittings. Primochill is just as good. Thanks for the rep.


Now all I have to do is figure out how to mount it all so it doesn't look just like yours! Thanks a million for your help!

I'm also thinking about cutting out the front fan bay...I can fab a dual 120mm fan bay plate that screws or rivets into place...probably screw (so I can change it out as I like) pretty simple mod. That would also open up the options on adding a second rad down the road....


----------



## BuildingFirst37

The Corsair 600T SE I ordered from NewEgg is out for delivery and along with pics I am seriously thinking about doing an unboxing video. I will post the pics here for sure but should I do the video as well and put it up on You Tube?


----------



## designflaw

Oh man I could have ordered the SE a few days ago?! Damn it! Well hopefully I can officially join this club this coming weekend after my case arrives. Huzzah.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

My 600T SE just arrived here are a couple of pics. Sorry if they are not that good but I suck at taking pictures.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;13370503*
> My 600T SE just arrived here are a couple of pics. Sorry if they are not that good but I suck at taking pictures.
> 
> []http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y50/PS2Fan4Life33/P1010071.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> []http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y50/PS2Fan4Life33/P1010072.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> []http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y50/PS2Fan4Life33/P1010074.jpg[/IMG]


Looks hawt! I think you could come up with a killer stormtrooper theme with that case.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13370976*
> Looks hawt! I think you could come up with a killer stormtrooper theme with that case.


I was seriously thinking about that lol. The pictures of the case do not do it justice. As my father always says, "That's slicker than snot rolling off a door knob!"


----------



## tsxboy

Anyone know how hard it it to take off all the Panels and only have just the Skeleton of the 600T... The little Tabs seem really breakable... Any tips or steps on how to take the whole 600T apart... The Guys a MOD whatever, Made it look easy... I dont want to break any tabs on this brand new case lol.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

It is easy as it is only held in place with the tabs. However you are correct in assuming they brake quite easily. Please take care and go slow, I have already broken one of mine off. Truly my only complaint about this case.


----------



## Bestel1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;13373064*
> Anyone know how hard it it to take off all the Panels and only have just the Skeleton of the 600T... The little Tabs seem really breakable... Any tips or steps on how to take the whole 600T apart... The Guys a MOD whatever, Made it look easy... I dont want to break any tabs on this brand new case lol.


its easy just gotta carefully pull them off i think, I took the front one off easyily just by pulling at the top first. I took it off for a second because its the only way to unscrew the bottom cage thing where the hard drive cages are. Im sure everything else is the same.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The trick is to go slow and take your time. Take both side panels off, and then simultaneously do the right and left sides from top to bottom.

Very slow, patience is the key. I've done this a few dozen times in the lab, it's definitely easy to do it once you get the hang of it.


----------



## FullMetalZero

So yea my 600T came in today and super excited to start building, but gotta wait till my mobo and ram get here.

Anyways, my question is: Anyone have trouble with the Fan controller? When I scroll through mine, there are intervals where it seems like its having high contact and then areas where its very smooth movement...
I will be very disappointed if its screwed up


----------



## milesmutt

Yay, the transfer to 600t is complete! What a dream it was to work with
this case. And build quality on this thing is superb.

While I was at it, I thought, what the hey, and dropped another few bills
on the GTX 570's and the H50 cooler. Idle temps dropped 10C and more
than 15C on load, so I'm very happy with the low cost upgrade for this
cooler.

One last thing I need to do is drop that bottom 570 to the 3rd slot cuz the
top card's temps are way higher than they should be. It's hit 90-95C a
couple times already. The long SLI bridge is on it's way so I can take care
of that when it gets here.

Also, please disregard the ghetto fan placement on the Northbridge. Damn
things run so hot on this MSI motherboard so here was my quick fix, lol. Hey, it
works!

All in all, this case was a lot of fun to put my build together with, and I'd
definitely recommend it to anyone.


----------



## TwelveV

Does anybody have the specs of the "improved" 600T SE fans? I know CorsairGeorge mentioned they were 1000 RPM, but do we know the CFM? Just trying to figure out a cooling layout that gives me positive pressure... Hopefully my case will get here before the weekend.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwelveV;13377937*
> Does anybody have the specs of the "improved" 600T SE fans? I know CorsairGeorge mentioned they were 1000 RPM, but do we know the CFM? Just trying to figure out a cooling layout that gives me positive pressure... Hopefully my case will get here before the weekend.


I always thought the 200mm fans were these: http://www.coolcox.com/products/dcfan/led20020.asp

However, the stock 800RPM fans push 76CFM instead of the 100CFM listed on that site, so that's probably not them.

If I had to guess, the new 1000RPM fans should push ~100-110CFM.

@CorsairGeorge

Any ETA on selling the 650D fans by themselves?


----------



## Demise

@ darkcyde

where did you get the clear side for your 600t?


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13378182*
> I always thought the 200mm fans were these: http://www.coolcox.com/products/dcfan/led20020.asp
> 
> However, the stock 800RPM fans push 76CFM instead of the 100CFM listed on that site, so that's probably not them.
> 
> If I had to guess, the new 1000RPM fans should push ~100-110CFM.
> 
> @CorsairGeorge
> 
> Any ETA on selling the 650D fans by themselves?


AFAIK George said you can expect to see the 650d fans and the 600t se fans in the corsair store around mid may but might be a couple of weeks out.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demise;13378304*
> @ darkcyde
> 
> where did you get the clear side for your 600t?


MNPCTech.com. Contact Bill Owen


----------



## Demise

@ darkcyde

thanks man! +1


----------



## CesarNYC

Went ahead and pulled the trigger on the rest of the wc set up. I went with the mcp35x, it seems they fixed the reservoir cracking issues and I did not give up any of my Blu ray drives to fit a bay reservior. I am thinking to mount it to the plastic hump thing near the 200mm intake.....


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13378182*
> I always thought the 200mm fans were these: http://www.coolcox.com/products/dcfan/led20020.asp
> 
> However, the stock 800RPM fans push 76CFM instead of the 100CFM listed on that site, so that's probably not them.
> 
> If I had to guess, the new 1000RPM fans should push ~100-110CFM.


The 1000 RPM versions are about 92 CFM, 28.8dBA, and draw about 3.7W at full load.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13379919*
> Went ahead and pulled the trigger on the rest of the wc set up. I went with the mcp35x, it seems they fixed the reservoir cracking issues and I did not give up any of my Blu ray drives to fit a bay reservior. I am thinking to mount it to the plastic hump thing near the 200mm intake.....


They have a heatsink mount for it that should be released anytime. Holds an 80mm fan to keep the mcp35x from getting too hot. You can also remove the fan and use it as a passive cooler. Ordered my mcp35x from sidewinder for $89.95. Jab-tech has the black ice gt stealth 240 for $48.95 too.

Here's the link for the heatsink mount:
http://www.swiftech.com/mcp35x-hsf.aspx


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13382298*
> They have a heatsink mount for it that should be released anytime. Holds an 80mm fan to keep the mcp35x from getting too hot. You can also remove the fan and use it as a passive cooler. Ordered my mcp35x from sidewinder for $89.95. Jab-tech has the black ice gt stealth 240 for $48.95 too.
> 
> Here's the link for the heatsink mount:
> http://www.swiftech.com/mcp35x-hsf.aspx


Very cool, thank you for the link, +1 rep. I might pick it up but first I would want to see if sitting right next to the 200mm intake will have a similar effect . You got a much better deal on your pump, I got mine from FrozenCPU. Only good thing is they are so close I should have all my parts tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13382572*
> Very cool, thank you for the link, +1 rep. I might pick it up but first I would want to see if sitting right next to the 200mm intake will have a similar effect . You get a much better deal on your pump, I got mine from FrozenCPU. Only good thing is they are so close I should have all my parts tomorrow afternoon.


Yeah..I spent a couple days looking online...frozencpu is really good on some things, and really expensive on others...I still really like them though. I ordered the res and tubing through them. Check out jab-tech for silver compression fittings..they have them for 7-8 bucks...1/2 what frozen has them for...and the coupon code (5%) for them is rrr

http://www.jab-tech.com/Silver-Plated-Fittings-and-adapters-c-344.html


----------



## acavella

Still a work in progress. Just transferred everything into my new 600T. Still waiting on a few parts, sleeves, new fans, side panel. Looking around trying to see what all you guys have going on with yours. Don't mind the cable management right now, wasn't too worried about it until I got the new sleeved cables in.

I just added a few new photos. I will update this as I progress with the new additions. Just threw a fan guard on the H50 because one of those 2000RPM Excalibur fans took a bite out of my knuckle last night. I'm going to have to paint it black so it isn't so shiny and noticeable.


----------



## thefiend1

Hey guys! First post here on the forums.

Im still waiting for the 600T White edition to come in from Amazon... but I have all the parts waiting to be put in. Hopefully none of them are DOA otherwise it might be to late to return them by the time the case gets in









Quick question:

-Ive built PCs before, and never took the precaution of making sure everything is grounded before touching PC parts. Ive never even heard of that till now. How important is this? I dont really want to spend the money to get a anti-static mat...


----------



## CesarNYC

better to error on the side of caution. You don't need one of those bracelets/mats as long as you routinely touch a grounded piece of metal during installation. You could use your computer case as long as it has the PSU installed, its plugged into a wall socket (the wall socket has to be grounded too), rocker switch set to off. Touch the case/power supply (unpainted spot, a powder coated spot I hear is okay) to discharge any built up static electricity before touching a mobo/component. Its a fact the static electricity can wreck your gear, though I don't know how likely it is (like getting hit by lightening I imagine). I wouldn't take a chance if its so easy to avoid.


----------



## tsxboy

If you 600T SE buyers are still looking for the CASE and is in the US and have Microcenter stores in your AREA. They are officially in Stock. I just picked up one for a Low price compared to any on the market for $169.99. Definitely a good price.


----------



## m3th0d

Just finished my new build with this case. It was an absolute dream to work with, though I have a couple issues.

1. When I unpacked the case, I carefully examined it (I've got serious OCD) to look for any defects, etc. and I saw that the metal tabs on the case doors were slightly bent. No biggy I guess since it's on the inside of the case.
2. The top mesh cover where you push to open doesn't work properly. I push it and it dislodges but it doesn't open. It'll open randomly when I either hit the side of the case or put the side panels back on the case. I'll mess around with it a little more and see what's causing it to malfunction.

Nothing major, just minor annoyances. Case is uber sexy though. It looks like the Batmobile.







All Corsair and EVGA, mmm.


----------



## yancyv8

This case is LITERALLY amazing! It was my first build ever and I was just so happy that everything worked. (I'm 15 btw) The rubber gromits were fantastic for managing the cables even though it looks like crap still behind the other panel, but its my first build so whatever. I don't wana put pictures up until I have the side panel with the window and the rest of my led strips in red. Here's my specs:
Asus Crosshair IV Extreme Mono
AMD Phenom II X6 1090t
Corsair H70 Liquid Cooler
Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 2000mhz
Asus Radeon HD 6950 x2 CrossfireX
Corsair Nova 32gb SSD
WD Velociraptor 300gb
WD 7200rpm 2TB
Corsair AX850 850W PSU
Corsair 600t of course!
I really want to liquid cool the whole system, CPU, gpu, mobo, etc but I'm not really sure yet because of the case but ill have to see from these tutorials on here. Thanx.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yancyv8*


This case is LITERALLY amazing! It was my first build ever and I was just so happy that everything worked. (I'm 15 btw) The rubber gromits were fantastic for managing the cables even though it looks like crap still behind the other panel, but its my first build so whatever. I don't wana put pictures up until I have the side panel with the window and the rest of my led strips in red. Here's my specs:
Asus Crosshair IV Extreme Mono
AMD Phenom II X6 1090t
Corsair H70 Liquid Cooler
Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 2000mhz
Asus Radeon HD 6950 x2 CrossfireX
Corsair Nova 32gb SSD
WD Velociraptor 300gb
WD 7200rpm 2TB
Corsair AX850 850W PSU
Corsair 600t of course!
I really want to liquid cool the whole system, CPU, gpu, mobo, etc but I'm not really sure yet because of the case but ill have to see from these tutorials on here. Thanx.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


This is my first build as well and like you I want to liquid cool my cpu and gpu's but knowing very little about liquid cooling I don't dare attempt such a thing. Just like you I am going with the H70 for my cpu because it's the closest thing to full on liquid cooling you can get with little knowledge about it.

I myself have the white 600T and I am planning on replacing the 200mm fan at the top with two Delta 120mm 210cfm fans for sucking the heat right out of the case. And I am thinking about adding 2-4 120mm fans for intake on the side panel. Also since the fan controller is a bit on the week side, I am getting a 3rd party fan controller.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acavella*


Still a work in progress. Just transferred everything into my new 600T. Still waiting on a few parts, sleeves, new fans, side panel. Looking around trying to see what all you guys have going on with yours. Don't mind the cable management right now, wasn't too worried about it until I got the new sleeved cables in.

I just added a few new photos. I will update this as I progress with the new additions. Just threw a fan guard on the H50 because one of those 2000RPM Excalibur fans took a bite out of my knuckle last night. I'm going to have to paint it black so it isn't so shiny and noticeable.











Nice build! Looks good!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37*


This is my first build as well and like you I want to liquid cool my cpu and gpu's but knowing very little about liquid cooling I don't dare attempt such a thing. Just like you I am going with the H70 for my cpu because it's the closest thing to full on liquid cooling you can get with little knowledge about it.

I myself have the white 600T and I am planning on replacing the 200mm fan at the top with two Delta 120mm 210cfm fans for sucking the heat right out of the case. And I am thinking about adding 2-4 120mm fans for intake on the side panel. Also since the fan controller is a bit on the week side, I am getting a 3rd party fan controller.


2 120mm fans won't fit in the top with the H70...tried it the other day...I decided to go with a wc loop.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


2 120mm fans won't fit in the top with the H70...tried it the other day...I decided to go with a wc loop.


do you know how thick you can go with fans and still fit under the top grill? I wanted to use AP-15s that are 25mm thick and tuck them under the grill.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;13392544*
> This is my first build as well and like you I want to liquid cool my cpu and gpu's but knowing very little about liquid cooling I don't dare attempt such a thing. Just like you I am going with the H70 for my cpu because it's the closest thing to full on liquid cooling you can get with little knowledge about it.
> 
> I myself have the white 600T and I am planning on replacing the 200mm fan at the top with two Delta 120mm 210cfm fans for sucking the heat right out of the case. And I am thinking about adding 2-4 120mm fans for intake on the side panel. Also since the fan controller is a bit on the week side, I am getting a 3rd party fan controller.


you might still be able to do that. If you mount the H70 on top like one of the exhaust fans, and put one delta in the rear and the other delta alongside the H70, you might have it. I have never tried it but I know people do mount the H70s like that, Mergratroid might have a better idea if it would work. Those Deltas are some scary fans.......


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13392777*
> do you know how thick you can go with fans and still fit under the top grill? I wanted to use AP-15s that are 25mm thick and tuck them under the grill.


You can stick standard 25mm fans under the top grill. There is JUST enough clearance for two up there.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13392896*
> You can stick standard 25mm fans under the top grill. There is JUST enough clearance for two up there.


thanks man!


----------



## acavella

Just be careful, if your fans have anything protruding past that 25mm fan shroud, you will definitely run into the grill.

I see so much strange **** these days on computers. Fans with spikes and **** on the blades... Hmmm, that gives me an idea! Sparticus Case!


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13392695*
> Nice build! Looks good!


Thanks, still have a bit more to go. Trying to figure out a practical way to cut a window that matches the design on my desktop. The blue portions will be the only "windowed/lit" portions.

Anyway, quick question for you. I noticed you were using the NZXT led sleeves. Do the LEDs run all the way to the controller? I don't want to see any LEDs, I just want to tuck them away and have ambient light visible, not bulbs... I can't tell if the LEDs run all the way up to the controller.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13392717*
> 2 120mm fans won't fit in the top with the H70...tried it the other day...I decided to go with a wc loop.


Are there tutorials or videos that show complete and utter newbs like myself how to setup a liquid cooling system for cooling a cpu and two gpu's? I would love to do it right without screwing it up. A friend of got a bad leak in his setup and it killed his mobo and all 3 of his gpu's. I don't want that to happen to me.


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;13393506*
> Are there tutorials or videos that show complete and utter newbs like myself how to setup a liquid cooling system for cooling a cpu and two gpu's? I would love to do it right without screwing it up. A friend of got a bad leak in his setup and it killed his mobo and all 3 of his gpu's. I don't want that to happen to me.


Do research and dont install your water cooling setup just yet, Do everything outside of the case with a Power supply Jumped... Let it cycle then check for leaks and run it that way... You got plenty of time if you didnt buy your setup yet. Just research thats what Im doing as Im using the H60 with Push/pull config for now, until I piece my setup together... its not hard after doing research and watching youtube how-to's...


----------



## Demise

@darkcyde

What led strips are you using in your case?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demise;13393985*
> @darkcyde
> 
> What led strips are you using in your case?


Lamptron dual 8" CCFL kit.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;13393506*
> Are there tutorials or videos that show complete and utter newbs like myself how to setup a liquid cooling system for cooling a cpu and two gpu's? I would love to do it right without screwing it up. A friend of got a bad leak in his setup and it killed his mobo and all 3 of his gpu's. I don't want that to happen to me.


There is an official Corsair video on how to install a sealed H50 / H70 system. I personally watched it once then installed the system within 10 minutes. To install the system is very easy!

video below





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUxoFiFuS_g[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13395109*
> There is an official Corsair video on how to install a sealed H50 / H70 system. I personally watched it once then installed the system within 10 minutes. To install the system is very easy!
> 
> video below


Thanks for the video but I actually knew how to do that from a video of an AMD Vision Black build from LinusTechTips which I have on my PS3. He used an H70 in the video and that is what I plan on using until I get a full liquid cooling system. Thank you I honestly do appreciate it.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Ok I have downloaded a couple of videos from You Tube that are pretty good for stone cold beginners in liquid cooling like myself. I started looking FrozenCPU.com and I found a water block for the cpu and a water block for the PowerColor PCS+ 6970 cards I am getting. Let me know what you think of these blocks.

CPU Water Block

GPU Water Block

Other than those two thing I have no idea what to get as there are so many brands and types of things for liquid cooling so trying to weed out the crap from the awesome is going to be tough.

P.S.

This is the fan controller I was thinking of getting what do yall think?

Fan Controller


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acavella*


Thanks, still have a bit more to go. Trying to figure out a practical way to cut a window that matches the design on my desktop. The blue portions will be the only "windowed/lit" portions.

Anyway, quick question for you. I noticed you were using the NZXT led sleeves. Do the LEDs run all the way to the controller? I don't want to see any LEDs, I just want to tuck them away and have ambient light visible, not bulbs... I can't tell if the LEDs run all the way up to the controller.


Yeah, unfortunately the first led is 4" from the controller. They could easily be modded to give them a longer feed though. Here's a picture:









Wow..I gotta dust my system!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37*


Are there tutorials or videos that show complete and utter newbs like myself how to setup a liquid cooling system for cooling a cpu and two gpu's? I would love to do it right without screwing it up. A friend of got a bad leak in his setup and it killed his mobo and all 3 of his gpu's. I don't want that to happen to me.


Always leak test your system before installing it. As far as videos and tutorials, there are tons in the watercooling section..I would link, but there are too many.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


do you know how thick you can go with fans and still fit under the top grill? I wanted to use AP-15s that are 25mm thick and tuck them under the grill.


25mm fans will fit under the top mesh.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Unless you plan on doing some MAJOR overclocking then I suggest just going with the Supreme LT version and save yourself half the cost. Is it really worth the 3-4C difference you will see? I use the LT on my SB 2500K and my temps are fantastic.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;13396021*
> Ok I have downloaded a couple of videos from You Tube that are pretty good for stone cold beginners in liquid cooling like myself. I started looking FrozenCPU.com and I found a water block for the cpu and a water block for the PowerColor PCS+ 6970 cards I am getting. Let me know what you think of these blocks.
> 
> CPU Water Block
> 
> GPU Water Block
> 
> Other than those two thing I have no idea what to get as there are so many brands and types of things for liquid cooling so trying to weed out the crap from the awesome is going to be tough.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> This is the fan controller I was thinking of getting what do yall think?
> 
> Fan Controller


Check this website out for your cpu block

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekhfac.html It's a few dollar cheaper. Frozencpu, jab-tech, and sidewinder seem to be the big sites around here. I would also check out overclockersuk and aquatuning.us. I've ordered from all of them and they are all reputable...comparision shop for your components and you'll bring the price down substantially.

The fan controlle looks good..personally, I would want something with temp sensors too..check out aquatuning, they have some pretty amazing stuff there...They might be located in Germany, but their prices are fairly competitive with shipping..I ordered some stuff from them 2 weeks ago and received it ups in 3 days....with free shipping! (orders over $300) if memory serves me correctly...


----------



## longroadtrip

UPS lady brought me a present!!


















Now I can move my drives up to the 5.25 bays!


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13396294*
> UPS lady brought me a present!!
> 
> Now I can move my drives up to the 5.25 bays!


Well get it in and show us some pics!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker;13396319*
> Well get it in and show us some pics!


Waiting on the 2 Vertex 3 SSD's that are coming tomorrow...Will post pix tomorrow!


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13396349*
> Waiting on the 2 Vertex 3 SSD's that are coming tomorrow...Will post pix tomorrow!


ooooh im ordering a second next week..

orderd this bracket for it today so I can get 2 2.5" ssd's in to a 5.25" slot

having no hd cages really does help airflow alot!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker;13396319*
> Well get it in and show us some pics!


Couldn't resist...
















I'll put the drives in once they get here tomorrow...


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Would love to hear how this affects airflow to the gpu. I have a fan mounted there myself and I think since my rad is inside on top that it would cut off some fresh air to that. Think I will keep my current config for now.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13396636*
> ooooh im ordering a second next week..
> 
> orderd this bracket for it today so I can get 2 2.5" ssd's in to a 5.25" slot
> 
> having no hd cages really does help airflow alot!


Sweet! I ordered the Xigmatek..can get 4 drives into 3 5.25" bays with a 120mm fan...I'm just going to run the 2 ssd's though...480 Gb is more than enough internal with 9 TB external.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13396663*
> Couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put the drives in once they get here tomorrow...


erm... it looks like you have put it in upside down..

I could be wrong but thats what it looks like from the tabs


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Just noticed too. ^


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker;13396693*
> Would love to hear how this affects airflow to the gpu. I have a fan mounted there myself and I think since my rad is inside on top that it would cut off some fresh air to that. Think I will keep my current config for now.


Looks like my cpu is idling at the same...31-33C but my MB has dropped a degree...31C. Ambient is 24c currently...my gpu is overclocked to 940mHz and is idling at 45C with fans at 47% (air cooled)


----------



## longroadtrip

oops...LOL

stopped on the way home for a few beers with the guys..guess it shows...LOL


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13396803*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops...LOL
> 
> stopped on the way home for a few beers with the guys..guess it shows...LOL


Does it fit properly without modification?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13397279*
> Does it fit properly without modification?


Yeah..slides right in...even fits the tool-less clips perfectly...


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13397324*
> Yeah..slides right in...even fits the tool-less clips perfectly...


Looks good. Is that the fan that came with it? What the's fan p/n if you don't mind?

Do you think the hot air from the hdd's will affect temps at all?


----------



## compudaze

On a side note. Has anyone mounted an Antec Big Boy 200mm to the front yet? I know it's been asked, but I see no 'yes' responses. I still think I'm going to hold off for the 650D black 1000RPM 200mm fan.


----------



## longroadtrip

The original fan was a xigmatek df-1202. I put a xigmatek clf-f1251 in 'cause i have like a dozen of them and the led's match the 200mm xigmateks that I installed to replace the stock white led's

here's the link to the bay adapter:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13397573*
> On a side note. Has anyone mounted an Antec Big Boy 200mm to the front yet? I know it's been asked, but I see no 'yes' responses. I still think I'm going to hold off for the 650D black 1000RPM 200mm fan.


What I'm going to do is cut out the front fan area and replace it with a screw in panel that has 120mm fan cutouts...this way I can make a panel for any fan size that I want to put in. Already have them templated...just have to cut them out now...A buddy has a machine shop, so I just bring him a 6 pack and he lets me make just about anything....


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;13396021*
> Ok I have downloaded a couple of videos from You Tube that are pretty good for stone cold beginners in liquid cooling like myself. I started looking FrozenCPU.com and I found a water block for the cpu and a water block for the PowerColor PCS+ 6970 cards I am getting. Let me know what you think of these blocks.
> 
> CPU Water Block
> 
> GPU Water Block
> 
> Other than those two thing I have no idea what to get as there are so many brands and types of things for liquid cooling so trying to weed out the crap from the awesome is going to be tough.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> This is the fan controller I was thinking of getting what do yall think?
> 
> Fan Controller


The EK blocks I hear are good, and that Lamptron can handle 60W each channel so you can pretty run much any fan (looks sweet too). Don't forget that there is a discount code floating around for FrozenCPU ( I keep forgetting).


----------



## longroadtrip

Isn't the 650D the exact same as the 600t internally? Based on what I've seen it's the same except it's fans have 200 more rpms....

Answered my own question...the 650d is narrower and less deep but 1/2 inch taller
600t - 20"Hx23.3"Lx10.4"W
650d - 20.5"Hx21.5"Lx9"W


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13397667*
> The EK blocks I hear are good, and that Lamptron can handle 60W each channel so you can pretty run much any fan (looks sweet too). Don't forget that there is a discount code floating around for FrozenCPU ( I keep forgetting).


discount code is pcapex and is good for 5% off.


----------



## CloudFire

I would like to be admitted into the club please!









My Corsair SE finally came in today. Spent the good part of the day building it.


























































Only had the camera on my Droid so pic didn't come out the best. I knew the case would be big, but I had no idea it would be that gigantic for a mid tower, could chomp my old 900 alive. Lovin' it though!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudFire;13398336*
> I would like to be admitted into the club please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Corsair SE finally came in today. Spent the good part of the day building it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only had the camera on my Droid so pic didn't come out the best. I knew the case would be big, but I had no idea it would be that gigantic for a mid tower, could chomp my old 900 alive. Lovin' it though!


Nice build!


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13398539*
> Nice build!


Thank you kind sir


----------



## tsxboy

Nice Build man.... We need to make a officially 600T se owner Page hehe.


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;13399602*
> Nice Build man.... We need to make a officially 600T se owner Page hehe.


lol, thanks man! ^^ it's all good, we're all part of the graphite family


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13397762*
> Isn't the 650D the exact same as the 600t internally? Based on what I've seen it's the same except it's fans have 200 more rpms....
> 
> Answered my own question...the 650d is narrower and less deep but 1/2 inch taller
> 600t - 20"Hx23.3"Lx10.4"W
> 650d - 20.5"Hx21.5"Lx9"W


exact same but there is more room in the top for mounting radiators..


----------



## FullMetalZero

@CloudFire. Nice build dude. I'm doin the same thing as well and moving up from the Antec 900.

So anyone know anything about the 600T fan controller? it should move fluidly right, not harsh in some areas?


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullMetalZero;13401913*
> @CloudFire. Nice build dude. I'm doin the same thing as well and moving up from the Antec 900.
> 
> So anyone know anything about the 600T fan controller? it should move fluidly right, not harsh in some areas?


mine is very smooth.. has no harsh areas..

it also takes up to 4 fans.. I personally have both of the 200mm fans connected and the 2 push/pull akasa apaches on my h50


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullMetalZero;13401913*
> @CloudFire. Nice build dude. I'm doin the same thing as well and moving up from the Antec 900.
> 
> So anyone know anything about the 600T fan controller? it should move fluidly right, not harsh in some areas?


Hey thanks man! It feels like heaven moving away from the 900, and now w/o all the cable clutters! For the fan controller, my knob is a bit harsh from the low setting until about halfway, then it becomes very smooth all the way to the highest setting.


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13392717*
> 2 120mm fans won't fit in the top with the H70...tried it the other day...I decided to go with a wc loop.


I have the two 120mm fans in with the h70. All u have to do is place the cooler sideways and your all good. I thought it wouldn't fit either but I just turned it and it fit. Everything is pretty tight but its snug and it looks great too.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13403379*
> I have the two 120mm fans in with the h70. All u have to do is place the cooler sideways and your all good. I thought it wouldn't fit either but I just turned it and it fit. Everything is pretty tight but its snug and it looks great too.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


You can also put the 2x120's in the roof for more room inside the case.


----------



## yancyv8

So there's my rig, its alright I guess for a first build but I really really wana liquid cool the CPU and gpu through a pump and Res. Its fine for now. I have two 120mm fans at the top in place of the 200mm. They have red leds but its not bright at all for what I wanted but it makes due. I also replaced the front 200mm x 20mm with a bright red led 200mm fan and that is actually red like I wanted. I'm gona be adding led bars along the sides to add and I have the side panel with the window on it's way. Soo yep, that's my build, lemme know what u think.

Sorry if the picture wasn't there.....i dunno why the pictures won't upload...


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudFire;13398336*
> I would like to be admitted into the club please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Corsair SE finally came in today. Spent the good part of the day building it.


Great looking build! I'm really digging the 600T SE, thinking maybe I should have gone with it.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13403455*
> View attachment 209185
> 
> 
> So there's my rig, its alright I guess for a first build but I really really wana liquid cool the CPU and gpu through a pump and Res. Its fine for now. I have two 120mm fans at the top in place of the 200mm. They have red leds but its not bright at all for what I wanted but it makes due. I also replaced the front 200mm x 20mm with a bright red led 200mm fan and that is actually red like I wanted. I'm gona be adding led bars along the sides to add and I have the side panel with the window on it's way. Soo yep, that's my build, lemme know what u think.
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


When I click on the link I just get this message..
Quote:


> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Aick

im having some TERRIBLE cooling issues!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

has anyone put a fan on the inside of the case yet??

if so how did you doooo it!!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13404760*
> im having some TERRIBLE cooling issues!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> has anyone put a fan on the inside of the case yet??
> 
> if so how did you doooo it!!?!?!?!?!?!


What's the actual cooling issue you're having?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13403450*
> You can also put the 2x120's in the roof for more room inside the case.


I don't believe the Deltas in question would fit under the top grill

So I have started to build my WC loop. I am waiting on fans and some TIM, but I have everything for mock up and to test for leaks.

I posted earlier that the H70 and the GTS240 fit on top, and I want to have the MCP35X pump/reservoir by the front intake fan. I could have just made holes in the floor of the case and bolt it down but instead I bolted it to the plastic hardrive foot thing. I still want to add a 200mm rad so this may not be its final location:









I hope not to have any suprises, the only one so far was the EK waterblocks I bought for the HD6950s didn't come with TIM for the GPU core, just pads for the VRAM and capacitors. I guess this is a good thing since it kind of forces me to leak test for the recommended time frame outside of the case while I wait for the MX4 I ordered from Amazon.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13404760*
> im having some TERRIBLE cooling issues!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> has anyone put a fan on the inside of the case yet??
> 
> if so how did you doooo it!!?!?!?!?!?!


Can you show us a pic of the inside of your case?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13405745*
> I don't believe the Deltas in question would fit under the top grill


Yeah, maybe I should read the entire thing before replying.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13404760*
> im having some TERRIBLE cooling issues!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> has anyone put a fan on the inside of the case yet??
> 
> if so how did you doooo it!!?!?!?!?!?!


pics would be grat as the cooling on my case is epic!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13404760*
> im having some TERRIBLE cooling issues!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> has anyone put a fan on the inside of the case yet??
> 
> if so how did you doooo it!!?!?!?!?!?!


Lots of people have put fans inside their cases. Can you be more specific?

@longroadtrip

That's a great bay cooler you added there. Can it fit a H50 at the rear of the bays?

@acavella

"I noticed you were using the NZXT led sleeves. Do the LEDs run all the way to the controller?"

Yes, the LED does run all the way to the controller. However, it's not hard to hide an LED or two if you want to. You can even mod the controller and place it somewhere else. I cut it and mounted it in one of the front bay covers:










On the front it had sort of lopsided the blue glow. I have some more smaller strips of blue LEDs with adhesive on the back I'm going to mount inside to even it out.

Here's the inside with the controller in my drive bay: (this is an older pic before improving the sleeving on the optical drive cable and changing the fans a bit)










The 600T makes it pretty easy to hide the LEDs. Here's a pic with the side panel on:










As you can see they're nice and bright as well (three brightness settings).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;13392544*
> I myself have the white 600T and I am planning on replacing the 200mm fan at the top with two Delta 120mm 210cfm fans for sucking the heat right out of the case. And I am thinking about adding 2-4 120mm fans for intake on the side panel. Also since the fan controller is a bit on the week side, I am getting a 3rd party fan controller.


Here is a pic of a couple of 120mm fans mounted in the top for comparison.










The front fan is offset to prevent the H70 mounted inside from hitting my RAM. These are 120mm fans, standard thickness (25mm). I don't think you'd get anything thicker in there.

If you use the Delta's make sure they don't pull too much power and kill your fan controller. The 150CFM Deltas pull 1.45A. I think using the fan controller to control fans that powerful would be asking for trouble. Look for an aftermarket fan controller that can handle the power requirement.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13411002*
> @longroadtrip
> 
> That's a great bay cooler you added there. Can it fit a H50 at the rear of the bays?


Not sure on the dimensions of the H50, but the bay adapter is 5"H (ID)x 5.25"W (OD) or 4 3/8" (ID)

It just fits a 120mm fan so it is most likely too small. I got my rad in today though!! Now if the rest of the loop would just get here!



















I think the blue is going to go perfect..LOL


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13397509*
> Looks good. Is that the fan that came with it? What the's fan p/n if you don't mind?
> 
> Do you think the hot air from the hdd's will affect temps at all?


Saw a minor drop in mobo temps..but my video card is idling at the same temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13403379*
> I have the two 120mm fans in with the h70. All u have to do is place the cooler sideways and your all good. I thought it wouldn't fit either but I just turned it and it fit. Everything is pretty tight but its snug and it looks great too.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13403450*
> You can also put the 2x120's in the roof for more room inside the case.


Stopped for beers last night w/ the guys and was commenting without thinking it through...sorry guys..you are both right! An H70 will fit just by reorienting it or by putting the fans under the top mesh.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Hi,

I would like to be admitted into the club please.










more pictures follow








i hope you like it


----------



## gadget_lova

Please Add me to the club..













































and finally the interior:









Sorry for the bad picture, I only use camera phone...


----------



## Bestel1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;13419111*
> Please Add me to the club..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad picture, I only use camera phone...


wow nice I like your side window is that fan cover edge from a speaker ?? and the that front switch connected to ur on/off ??


----------



## gadget_lova

thx..
The fan and switch came from performance pc.. The cover is in the same package with fan..

I installed the fan because 600T has problem with its GPU temp..

The switch is connected to that big fan and 2 corsair fan on the top panel. I switch it off when the computer is idle, and switch it on while in gaming or running some engineering program (the top fans are quite noisy, but it's really effective)..

BTW, the window is made from a semi dark acrylic...


----------



## designflaw

Well I finally finished my build and all I can say is that this case is amazing! It was so easy to work with, so easy to keep it clean and it looks fantastic. It's the little things I noticed while putting this together that Corsair does so well that'll probably keep me as a customer for a long time.

(PS I know I'm supposed to take the plastic off the bottom black pieces.. I'm just leaving it on until I'm sure I'm done)


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designflaw;13419468*
> Well I finally finished my build and all I can say is that this case is amazing! It was so easy to work with, so easy to keep it clean and it looks fantastic. It's the little things I noticed while putting this together that Corsair does so well that'll probably keep me as a customer for a long time.


Great build man! ;D


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13404187*
> Great looking build! I'm really digging the 600T SE, thinking maybe I should have gone with it.


Thanks man







... spray paint







heh. all kidding aside, maybe you can sell it a bit cheaper on craigslist or something and use that $ to get the SE. I was gonna jump on the 600t a few months ago too but I saw the SE preview and fell in love with it.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designflaw;13419468*


FUUUU hide some of that slack in the back and get some cable ties on!


----------



## designflaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudFire;13420043*
> Great build man! ;D


Thanks! Yours is looking good too! I see you also came from the Antec 900. It was a night and day difference moving to the 600T. The 900 was a good looking case with great cooling but man cable management was difficult and adding/removing hard drives was a chore with those terrible cages.


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designflaw;13419468*
> Well I finally finished my build and all I can say is that this case is amazing! It was so easy to work with, so easy to keep it clean and it looks fantastic. It's the little things I noticed while putting this together that Corsair does so well that'll probably keep me as a customer for a long time.
> 
> (PS I know I'm supposed to take the plastic off the bottom black pieces.. I'm just leaving it on until I'm sure I'm done)


Very nice Build man..>! welcome to the 600T SE group...


----------



## Darkcyde

ATTN: Aick, m3th0d, yancyv8, vilnious, a guy, and AllGo'N'Show

Please post pics of your cases so I can add you guys to the list.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Add me too...


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker;13422095*
> Add me too...


OH SNAP! Sorry I missed you. Added


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

THX Darkcyde

i want to buy a Corsair AX850 Power Supply for my new system, its good but it´s loud to?
whats your opinion? ^^


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;13422431*
> THX Darkcyde
> 
> i want to buy a Corsair AX850 Power Supply for my new system, its good but it´s loud to?
> whats your opinion? ^^


It's not loud at all. The fan even shuts itself off at idle. . 62amp 12v rail is nice too.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;13418441*
> Hi,
> 
> I would like to be admitted into the club please.
> 
> [IMGhttp://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=4320&pictureid=24522/IMG]
> 
> more pictures follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you like it


Nice build! I would like to see more pictures, I am curious to see how you routed your tubing.

Well I am learning a lot with my WC loop. I nixed the idea of mounting the MCP35X to the hump, it is more secure on the floor. Also, I wish I had thought more in detail about my routing of the tubes, I would have picked up some elbows fittings. I ordered some, I think they will make all my tube runs cleaner. I am now over budget, these compression fittings are not cheap. I am only a little annoyed though, I didn't want to put money into this WC loop and not be satisfied with the results because of a few dollars more. If anything I am thinking of moving ahead with a third loop, maybe during the summer if I don't screw this loop up. I might forget about the 200mm rad up front and go with a quad 120/square (Phobya XTREME Quad 480) rad and mount that to the other side of the mesh side panel. I will leave the fans on the inside of the mesh, add some quick disconnects, and viola, an external rad set up that I don't think would be an eyesore. I dont know if the mesh side panel could support all that weight though......


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designflaw;13420241*
> Thanks! Yours is looking good too! I see you also came from the Antec 900. It was a night and day difference moving to the 600T. The 900 was a good looking case with great cooling but man cable management was difficult and adding/removing hard drives was a chore with those terrible cages.


HAHA oh god... so you shared my pain as well huh? T_T Yea, cable management in the 900 was el terrible, and the HDD were definitely a pain. Glad we're both on this heavenly case after a super long wait. One small touch I really loved on the SE is the white led glow on the power button.


----------



## yancyv8

hey umm im sorry if this post is already up, but how do i make the images smaller and put them in line with the text because the images i have from my camera are too big apparently and its really annoying cuz i wana show off my first build. PLZZ help


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13423201*
> hey umm im sorry if this post is already up, but how do i make the images smaller and put them in line with the text because the images i have from my camera are too big apparently and its really annoying cuz i wana show off my first build. PLZZ help


Are you using a hosting service such as photobucket or imageshack?


----------



## yancyv8

View attachment 209425


View attachment 209426


Add me to the list! someone plz lemme know how i did for my first build.


----------



## Darkcyde

^added


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13422495*
> It's not loud at all. The fan even shuts itself off at idle. . 62amp 12v rail is nice too.


nice to read










@ CesarNYC
thank you, later i put a 200 and a 120mm radi inside and GPU and HDD watercoolers too








i have hide my tubing behind the tray for a better look.
sry for my english, i´am from germany xDDDD


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13423501*
> View attachment 209425
> 
> 
> View attachment 209426
> 
> 
> Add me to the list! someone plz lemme know how i did for my first build.


looks really good but I would personally go back to the 200mm fan on the top then put a fan back on the H70.. also get some cable ties on them gpu cables


----------



## yeahi

[ame="



]


----------



## CesarNYC

I kept thinking when he was straddling the case and cutting the fan hole "I hope he is wearing a cup".


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13429414*
> I kept thinking when he was straddling the case and cutting the fan hole "I hope he is wearing a cup".


He had a pretty good collection of tools. The entire video I was wondering why he didn't bother investing in a work bench or at least a set of clamps as the computer and side panel danced across the floor. The use of an angle grinder in crocks was priceless!


----------



## acavella

Not really sure what the point is, since we have this thread. But I created a social group for the 600T on the forum.

http://www.overclock.net/groups/corsair-graphite-600t.html


----------



## designflaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13420207*
> FUUUU hide some of that slack in the back and get some cable ties on!


No thanks!







I got the white cables to stand out so I want to show as much of them as I can. I like the contrast they give me with the super clean mostly black case vs the loose white cables.


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13431105*
> Not really sure what the point is, since we have this thread. But I created a social group for the 600T on the forum.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/groups/corsair-graphite-600t.html


I have joined..


----------



## phodee6

not the greatest photos but it works i will try to get some proper ones done


----------



## tcboy88

any idea how to mount 120mm fan on the middle hdd cage? (removed cage)
there are 2 screw holes for the middle cage
i tried put 120mm fan there but the screw holes wont align with the 120mm fan screw holes
any idea to mount 120mm fan there except using double side tap?

anyway, any idea to mount another 120mm fan on the top cage(above dvdrom there are some empty spaces)
thanks!


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88;13437609*
> any idea how to mount 120mm fan on the middle hdd cage? (removed cage)
> there are 2 screw holes for the middle cage
> i tried put 120mm fan there but the screw holes wont align with the 120mm fan screw holes
> any idea to mount 120mm fan there except using double side tap?
> 
> anyway, any idea to mount another 120mm fan on the top cage(above dvdrom there are some empty spaces)
> thanks!


the plastic things ppl also use a tube clamps,
dunno the english for it : Tierap ?


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram;13438421*
> the plastic things ppl also use a tube clamps,
> dunno the english for it : Tierap ?


Cable ties


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram;13438421*
> the plastic things ppl also use a tube clamps,
> dunno the english for it : Tierap ?


Ziptie is what I call them.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Hi guys, i want to put a 120mm radi at the back of my 600T.
But my 120mm rad its to big, how the max dimensions ?

i want to use this one
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1713_MagiCool-XTREME-SINGLE-120-Radiator.html


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;13442362*
> Hi guys, i want to put a 120mm radi at the back of my 600T.
> But my 120mm rad its to big, how the max dimensions ?
> 
> i want to use this one
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1713_MagiCool-XTREME-SINGLE-120-Radiator.html


GhOsT_xXx, the 120mm rad you listed there will most definitely fit. There is plenty of room in the back of the 600T. If you need any measurements, be more specific about what you need measured and I will gladly take a few measurements.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;13442362*
> Hi guys, i want to put a 120mm radi at the back of my 600T.
> But my 120mm rad its to big, how the max dimensions ?
> 
> i want to use this one
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1713_MagiCool-XTREME-SINGLE-120-Radiator.html


It will definatly fit.. I don't think it will fit with the pipes at the top tho which is no problem!


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Thank you guys, if I need even more measures, I announce myself, many thanks ^^


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13353672*
> Bill- Still think that is the best looking side panel I've ever seen!


Thank you longroadtrip!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen;13443938*
> Thank you longroadtrip!


Once the WC loop is done, I'll be getting in touch!


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen;13443938*
> Thank you longroadtrip!


think you could make the same side for a 650d? I might buy one much later in the year


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, more really amazing builds happening. I love all the time people are willing to put into making their builds so incredible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;13418441*


I love how you routed your return line. Your build is in line with the cable management idea. Hose management? Well done.

Wow, Corsair should hire you:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;13419111*
> Please Add me to the club..


That's a fantastic job. Great use of space, and looks sweet too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designflaw;13419468*
> Well I finally finished my build and all I can say is that this case is amazing!


Nicely done. Continuation of the external motif in the interior. I like how empty it seems, like an arctic landscape. The missing front drive bay combined with the white interior of the right sidepanel in the background really exaggerates the remaining space.

Perhaps someone with a red interior motif should take a clue from the red photoshopped picture CorsairGeorge posted a while back and paint the exterior of their case red to match the white version. I think the picture really stood out and would look great with a red videocard/motherboard/cooling hose/fan/lighting setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13411312*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the blue is going to go perfect..LOL


That is going to look so sweet with that blue LED strip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13422883*
> Well I am learning a lot with my WC loop. I nixed the idea of mounting the MCP35X to the hump, it is more secure on the floor....
> 
> I might forget about the 200mm rad up front and go with a quad 120/square (Phobya XTREME Quad 480) rad and mount that to the other side of the mesh side panel... I dont know if the mesh side panel could support all that weight though......


Removing the "hump"? Wow, external rad side mounted? With the mesh? I didn't like it at first, but the more I think about it, the more it appeals to me. If you could paint it to match the graphite colour of the 600T it would be pretty sweet. Or make it red to match the interior. Hurry up, wanna see...


----------



## Aick

ok heres the pics lol



ok so i got my trust zalman installed =D



(installed)



im using the tried and true mx-2



ok so im still getting some high temps, im guessing i just need to wait for the mx-2 to settle in? i KNOW my cooler is much more capable, my old dual core was like 15c idle with ultra TIM on it.

now onto the heat, i have a non-ref asus 560TI and when gaming its gets really hot, on my old antec 900 i didnt have that problem (120mm side fan ftw!)

temps right now are cpu = 38c and gpu 44c and thats idle! idk i think thats a tad bit to high!

so, ive seen some panel mods and im kinda interested, but dont have the cash yet (buying a new car !)

but please

help a poor white kid out =(


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13382298*
> They have a heatsink mount for it that should be released anytime. Holds an 80mm fan to keep the mcp35x from getting too hot. You can also remove the fan and use it as a passive cooler. Ordered my mcp35x from sidewinder for $89.95. Jab-tech has the black ice gt stealth 240 for $48.95 too.
> 
> Here's the link for the heatsink mount:
> http://www.swiftech.com/mcp35x-hsf.aspx


fyi, they are now for sale, I should see mine on friday


----------



## Aick

dang my cpu shot up to 58c and my gpu 70c during 5 minutes of bcbc2...


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13447289*
> fyi, they are now for sale, I should see mine on friday


Sweet! Thanks for letting me know!! +1 to you!! Gonna order one right away!


----------



## drum corp 24

soon to be proud owner of Corsair 600T case. I wanna ask you "experts" about changing the 200mm fans (front and top). Will it make any difference and what fans should I take for moving a lot of air? Thanks!


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drum corp 24*


soon to be proud owner of Corsair 600T case. I wanna ask you "experts" about changing the 200mm fans (front and top). Will it make any difference and what fans should I take for moving a lot of air? Thanks!


depends on personal preference..

you can change the top fan for 2 120mm fans and modify the front to do the same but your use all 4 channels on your fan controller or you can wait for corsair to start selling the 650D/white 600t fans which run at 1000rpm instead of the standerd 800rpm.

I'm waiting for corsair to start selling the 650D fans personally (Corsair George) said they should be on sale this month


----------



## compudaze

I ended up using 3x YL D12BL-12's (1200RPM 45CFM each) for exhaust, 2x in the top and 1x in the rear. I'm also waiting to the 650D 1000RPM fan for the front intake. I will finally be LEDless! My only fear is that I should have gotten 3x YL D12SM-12's (1650RPM 70CFM each) instead for exhaust as my MSI GTX 580 Lightning exhausts hot air into the case.


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


I ended up using 3x YL D12BL-12's (1200RPM 45CFM each) for exhaust, 2x in the top and 1x in the rear. I'm also waiting to the 650D 1000RPM fan for the front intake. I will finally be LEDless! My only fear is that I should have gotten 3x YL D12SM-12's (1650RPM 70CFM each) instead for exhaust as my MSI GTX 580 Lightning exhausts hot air into the case.


your lightning pushes hot air in the case? ouch!


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


your lightning pushes hot air in the case? ouch!


A lot of non-reference coolers do.


----------



## acavella

Was considering ordering the "official" corsair side panel, until I went to order it and realized that Corsair would charge me $80 to ship to an APO address. Geee, thanks for the support corsair. Somehow I don't think $80 to ship via USPS is anywhere near accurate.

Think I might see about do a custom window myself or maybe talking to MNPCTech.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


.
I love how you routed your return line. Your build is in line with the cable management idea. Hose management? Well done.


Thanks for your praise


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13455415*
> Was considering ordering the "official" corsair side panel, until I went to order it and realized that Corsair would charge me $80 to ship to an APO address. Geee, thanks for the support corsair. Somehow I don't think $80 to ship via USPS is anywhere near accurate.
> 
> Think I might see about do a custom window myself or maybe talking to MNPCTech.


I know overclockers.co.uk sell the side pannel and ship to the US.. it's worth seeing how much they will charge you for shipping


----------



## longroadtrip

Newegg has the 600t on sale for $149.99 plus $25 mail-in rebate! Total cost is $124.99! Promo code is: EMCKEJK24

Here's the page link: http://www.newegg.com/emailpromo/?cm_sp=ShoppingGuide122710_email-_-ShoppingGuide122710-_-http%3a%2f%2fpromotions.newegg.com%2fhomepage%2fblackNov10%2fbnr_homeLinkList_email.png


----------



## acavella

@smorg: I'll have to check that out.

@longroadtrip: You bring this up up only weeks after I ordered mine from TigerDirect for $159 and no rebate. I'm not sure who to blame, since you brought it to my attention, I think you will be my target


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13456490*
> @smorg: I'll have to check that out.
> 
> @longroadtrip: You bring this up up only weeks after I ordered mine from TigerDirect for $159 and no rebate. I'm not sure who to blame, since you brought it to my attention, I think you will be my target


Posted for all those on the fence thinking about the 600t! I paid $159.99 plus sales tax from Microcenter! So shoot away!!!


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13456533*
> Posted for all those on the fence thinking about the 600t! I paid $159.99 plus sales tax from Microcenter! So shoot away!!!


Hmmm, I guess I'll let it go. TigerDirect has a 30 day price guarantee. Let's see if they'll honor that.


----------



## TwelveV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13456203*
> Newegg has the 600t on sale for $149.99 plus $25 mail-in rebate! Total cost is $124.99! Promo code is: EMCKEJK24
> 
> Here's the page link: http://www.newegg.com/emailpromo/?cm_sp=ShoppingGuide122710_email-_-ShoppingGuide122710-_-http%3a%2f%2fpromotions.newegg.com%2fhomepage%2fblackNov10%2fbnr_homeLinkList_email.png


Too bad it's not the white one. Still waiting on amazon to get them in stock


----------



## yang88she

had to make some room


----------



## FullMetalZero

Yea I hate newegg sometimes. I paid 159.99 but i got the rebate. Then again, I also paid $20 for shipping. Now its promo code and FREE SHIPPING. argh..


----------



## tcboy88

double post


----------



## tcboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram;13438421*
> the plastic things ppl also use a tube clamps,
> dunno the english for it : Tierap ?


i would call it cable ties =)
1 tie on fan's top right corner while another 1 on fan's bottom right corner?
would it be tight enough? any vibration and causing noises?

i was thinking about using a glue gun..
maybe i can add another 200mm fan on top of my dvd-rom with glue gun

another question
how well is xigmatek 200mm fan compared to the corsair 1 (white)?
does it different alot? worth the money?


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drum corp 24;13453313*
> soon to be proud owner of Corsair 600T case. I wanna ask you "experts" about changing the 200mm fans (front and top). Will it make any difference and what fans should I take for moving a lot of air? Thanks!


You can easily add 2 120's to the front if you desire. I have pics of may case in the thread somewhere. Just needs some slight modification.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88;13457317*
> 
> another question
> how well is xigmatek 200mm fan compared to the corsair 1 (white)?
> does it different alot? worth the money?


They are almost the exact same fans that Corsair uses (Same specs, slightly different on mounting.) It is what I am using in my case (blue LEDs instead of white.)

Here's a link to them:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233075


----------



## Aick

still having the heat issue..


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13459436*
> still having the heat issue..


Saw your pictures, but still need a little more info....

1. are the fans hooked up to the corsair fan control? If so, is it turned all the way up?

2. does your video card vent into the case or out the back?

3. If you cpu cooler is hooked up to your mobo, are you using any type of fan control on it and if so, what is it set at?

4. what is your ambient temp?

5. what is your mobo temp?

As for me, I have a Megahalem and idle at 32C so i'm not sure your idle temp is that far off..what is most important is your load temp. My Gigabyte 6870 non-reference card idles at 45C with it's fans running at 49%

What are your gpu fans running at?


----------



## Aick

1. of course

2. in the case, hence it being non reference

3. its hooked to the cpu_header but its all the way up

4. like in my room? not that hot but not that cold

5. huh.

gpu fans are on 100 percent so is cpu fan

never had this problem with my antec 900 =(


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13459697*
> 1. of course
> 
> 2. in the case, hence it being non reference
> 
> 3. its hooked to the cpu_header but its all the way up
> 
> 4. like in my room? not that hot but not that cold
> 
> 5. huh.
> 
> gpu fans are on 100 percent so is cpu fan
> 
> never had this problem with my antec 900 =(


2. Non-reference doesn't mean it vents inside or outside. It means that it is a deviation from the original design for whatever reason.

4. the temp in the room makes a difference, hence the reason server rooms are air conditioned

5. Your motherboard temp gives a good approximation of the ambient temp inside your case....

the 600t is an excellent case, but it does have to be "tuned" to your setup...I'll try to help, but no promises...


----------



## longroadtrip

Aick- what is the ambient and what is your mobo at? Also, if you haven't done so, remove the side panel and let me know what the temp drop is....

Do you have any spare fans? If so what are they?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13447159*
> ok heres the pics lol
> 
> 
> 
> ok so i got my trust zalman installed =D
> 
> 
> 
> (installed)
> 
> 
> 
> im using the tried and true mx-2
> 
> 
> 
> ok so im still getting some high temps, im guessing i just need to wait for the mx-2 to settle in? i KNOW my cooler is much more capable, my old dual core was like 15c idle with ultra TIM on it.
> 
> now onto the heat, i have a non-ref asus 560TI and when gaming its gets really hot, on my old antec 900 i didnt have that problem (120mm side fan ftw!)
> 
> temps right now are cpu = 38c and gpu 44c and thats idle! idk i think thats a tad bit to high!
> 
> so, ive seen some panel mods and im kinda interested, but dont have the cash yet (buying a new car !)
> 
> but please
> 
> help a poor white kid out =(


38c at the CPU and 44c are not terrible. 15c CPU on air is pretty god like though.

If you have used it before Speedfan can give you your Mobo temps and Northbridge temps, which can help figure out how things are flowing in your case.

Some believe that while the stock intake and exhaust fans on the 600t are nice and quiet, they are weak as kittens. I have never even turned them on, I took them out as soon as I opened the case and used some louder but beefy fans. Some people rearrange their hard drive cages/remove them entirely, others add fans in the 5.25 cages to get better air flow. What are you using to monitor your temps?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13459999*
> 38c at the CPU and 44c are not terrible. 15c CPU on air is pretty god like though.
> 
> If you have used it before Speedfan can give you your Mobo temps and Northbridge temps, which can help figure out how things are flowing in your case.
> 
> Some believe that while the stock intake and exhaust fans on the 600t are nice and quiet, they are weak as kittens. I have never even turned them on, I took them out as soon as I opened the case and used some louder but beefy fans. Some people rearrange their hard drive cages/remove them entirely, others add fans in the 5.25 cages to get better air flow. What are you using to monitor your temps?


I've never seen 15c on air (without air conditoning and playing with ambients)....that's less than 60F He might need to put a drive bay fan in and add a fan between his 5.25 and 3.5 drive cages just to get more air flowing over his gpu...what do you think CesarNYC?


----------



## Aick

i always use speedfan.

i was considering putting in a 120mm in the drive bay to help. also considering swaping out the top fan for to stronger fans as well as the front but im not sure.

the case is awesome dont get me wrong, but i dont like the flow of things. no pun intended


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13460098*
> i always use speedfan.
> 
> i was considering putting in a 120mm in the drive bay to help. also considering swaping out the top fan for to stronger fans as well as the front but im not sure.
> 
> the case is awesome dont get me wrong, but i dont like the flow of things. no pun intended


Yeah..I do agree with you...there is not a lot of airflow through the case unless you modify or change fans...I would start with a fan between the 3.5 and 5.25 drive cages....just ziptie a 120mm in there to see what it does.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13460067*
> I've never seen 15c on air (without air conditoning and playing with ambients)....that's less than 60F He might need to put a drive bay fan in and add a fan between his 5.25 and 3.5 drive cages just to get more air flowing over his gpu...what do you think CesarNYC?


I have seen a lot of posts with exactly that set up so I am inclined to believe it will help. But I am still curious to find out what are the load temps since any thing we suggest will likely only knock down his temps a few degrees.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13460137*
> I have seen a lot of posts with exactly that set up so I am inclined to believe it will help. But I am still curious to find out what are the load temps since any thing we suggest will likely only knock down his temps a few degrees.


So true....


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13456533*
> Posted for all those on the fence thinking about the 600t! I paid $159.99 plus sales tax from Microcenter! So shoot away!!!


Don't feel bad, i paid $154.99 + tax for mine and that's with the microcenter employee discount.

Course I got the 600T SE









obligatory picture









I do find the case runs hotter than my old CM 690 II Advanced, but I swapped out all the stock fans in that for AP15 GTs and CM R4's


----------



## Aick

tell me about those fans dude, i hate this heat


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai;13460362*
> Don't feel bad, i paid $154.99 + tax for mine and that's with the microcenter employee discount.
> 
> Course I got the 600T SE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obligatory picture


I wasn't complaining..I personally think it is worth every penny..we were talking about it being 124.99 after MIR at newegg....

Your case looks good! I'd move a couple of those HDs up to the 5.25 bays though..you're going to lose all of your air intake.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13460421*
> tell me about those fans dude, i hate this heat


On page 109, Cloudfire has the fan setup (between the drive cages) I was talking about. You can use any 120mm fan for it.


----------



## Aick

yea i saw that a few days ago, thanks though dude


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13460465*
> yea i saw that a few days ago, thanks though dude


No worries..hope it helps...

Aziani- I'm using them on my mega too...love the GT AP15s!


----------



## azianai

yeah i'm using the mesh windows right now, i think i'll install some Xigmatek Crystal 120mm fans in and see how the temp goes.

I had the same HDD Setup for my CM690 II, same 6 HDDs and it didn't have the airflow issue.

OH well, maybe i'll spring for the 5.25 drivebay.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai;13460579*
> yeah i'm using the mesh windows right now, i think i'll install some Xigmatek Crystal 120mm fans in and see how the temp goes.
> 
> I had the same HDD Setup for my CM690 II, same 6 HDDs and it didn't have the airflow issue.
> 
> OH well, maybe i'll spring for the 5.25 drivebay.


I'm using the xiggy 200s and a 120 for the blue leds. Also have their 5.25 to 3.5 bay adapter (hold the 120mm) Works well for me.


----------



## FullMetalZero

Well got mine all built and runs super smooth. Question though: Is it me or does the fan controller only increase the speed at the last 10% of movement if that makes sense. When I dial it up, nothing happens up until a little bit before its max. Kinda makes it useless.

here is my setup...with a Tuniq Tower! haha


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13422883*
> ..... maybe during the summer if I don't screw this loop up. I might forget about the 200mm rad up front and go with a quad 120/square (Phobya XTREME Quad 480) rad and mount that to the other side of the mesh side panel. I will leave the fans on the inside of the mesh, add some quick disconnects, and viola, an external rad set up that I don't think would be an eyesore. I dont know if the mesh side panel could support all that weight though......


looks like there are no new ideas anymore, I came across this thread that already did this in a 600T

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1011687-loop-revision-my-600t-case.html#post13464048

Thats a lot of rad for an all internal set up/600T! If I am willing to get rid of my H70 I could mount it inside too. Only thing I would do different is keep the 240 on the top, and replace my h70 with a 120 rad that I could include in the loop. That would be a lot of cooling! I haven't completed my first WC loop and I am scheming on the next one, I seem to have found the overclock.net spirit.....


----------



## yancyv8

Lmao, my side panel with the window came in yesterday and I was mad excited but the quality and color is completely different than the stock. The stock is a really strong metal while the new one is really flimsy and it almost feels like plastic. It squeaks too! I'm just being picky but its a lil bit annoying. It makes me want to return it and get the metal one cut.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcboy88

any1 know where can i order fully transparent side panel? includes the latches
mnpctech?


----------



## Aick

i dont think it includes the latches =/ i think its held on by earth magnets(?)


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88;13464868*
> any1 know where can i order fully transparent side panel? includes the latches
> mnpctech?


mnpctech.com has it, but it doesn't include the latches. You have to remove them from your stock panel and put them into the acrylic panel (the holes are cut for them.)


----------



## tcboy88

the 1 from mnpctech u mean is nicely cut according to 600t size or just plain acrylic?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen;13353570*
> The acrylic 600T panel is $125 + shipping.
> 
> The window panel is milled from 1" thick cast acrylic, then we polish all of the edges.
> 
> You swap your panel latches on your 600T panel


Here is the panel from Billl at mnpctech.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13464845*
> Lmao, my side panel with the window came in yesterday and I was mad excited but the quality and color is completely different than the stock. The stock is a really strong metal while the new one is really flimsy and it almost feels like plastic. It squeaks too! I'm just being picky but its a lil bit annoying. It makes me want to return it and get the metal one cut.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


I kind of felt the same way when I first got my side panel. It did not seem to have the exact same fit as the stock and it was definitely wobbley. It does have a big ole hole in it though so it makes sense that is less rigid. Also when I threw on the mesh and fans, I didn't notice much of a difference anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13465041*
> Here is the panel from Billl at mnpctech.


Now if my color scheme in my case was not such an eyesore I would more then likely spring for one of these. I would love to know if they can make it out of lexan instead of plexiglass. At an inch think, I bet you would be close to bulletproof, and how many of us have bullet proof PCs:sniper:?
It would be at least twice as expensive in materials and I am sure its harder to work with, so who knows how much it would cost.

@Bill, I know anything is possible, would normal people be able to afford one?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88;13464965*
> the 1 from mnpctech u mean is nicely cut according to 600t size or just plain acrylic?


It's cut to fit the 600T. It's also baller.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullMetalZero;13462867*
> Well got mine all built and runs super smooth. Question though: Is it me or does the fan controller only increase the speed at the last 10% of movement if that makes sense. When I dial it up, nothing happens up until a little bit before its max. Kinda makes it useless.
> 
> here is my setup...with a Tuniq Tower! haha


There is a very small difference if you pay close attention and turn the knob very slowly. However, it does seem like most of the speed is in the last 10% of the knob.


----------



## Caleal

Work in progress with a Phobya Xtreme quad 480 radiator on the optional mesh side panel..
I had to trim a little off the HD tower to clear the bottom of the fans, but otherwise it fits without modification.


----------



## FullMetalZero

@ Acavella. Aight thanks

@Caleal. Lookin good man. First time seenin this setup


----------



## acavella

@FullMetalZero; something else I've noticed regarding the fan controller. It seems that it also has a lot to do with the fans themselves. With the stock (low rpm) fans there isn't much fine control over the speed. However, with my 2200 rpm cooler master Excalibur fans there seems to be a more noticeable change when adjusting the controller. Seems to be more fine control over high rpm fans. Makes sense if you think about it, bigger rpm range to dial through.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## FullMetalZero

Good Point Acavella. I am ordering a 140mm fan to place on top of my cage for my graphics and test it out. Seems like a valid logic to me.


----------



## Cander

I'm in!

I'll post up pics once I get a decent cooler in it. I really wanted a black Tuniq 120 Extreme but they are sold out everywhere. My other system got zero interest from Craigslist so I'm probably going to part it out and put my Sunbeam on this thing once I can find an 1156/1155 mounting bracket. Its kinda loud but I do already own it...


----------



## CesarNYC

Got my wc loop running. Besides installing the heatsink for the pump, it's done. I leak tested a bit then got a little impatient and tested with OCing the vid cards. Temps look pretty good even with the ridiculous amount of bubbles in the tubes, looks like I filled the reservoir with Sprite. It is going to be fun getting all the air out. I will post pics soon; there really is a lot of space to work with in the 600T!


----------



## Cander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleal;13468281*
> Work in progress with a Phobya Xtreme quad 480 radiator on the optional mesh side panel..
> I had to trim a little off the HD tower to clear the bottom of the fans, but otherwise it fits without modification.


It seems absurd but would it be possible to do a push/pull with this setup? I have no intention of doing anything like this. It's just something that came to mind. I've never seen a radiator setup like that. Very cool!


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Hi everyone,

I have been looking at the pics of your liquid cooled 600T's and I have made up my mind when I get all my parts for my build I am going to go with liquid cooling myself.

I do have a couple of questions though, as the only thing I am sure of at the moment is the water blocks for my CPU and both GPU's.

First without doing any modification what would be the best radiators and fans to use in the 600T SE for cooling an 1100T CPU and 2 PowerColor PCS+ 6970's?

Also what would be the best pump, and resevoir?

What's the best tubing, barb/compression fittings, and coolant to go with.

What do yall think of Mayhems Dye? I was looking at that because with the dyes he makes I could make a UV Purple and purple is my favorite color.

Thanks for your help everyone it is much appreciated. And I know it is a bit off before I get all the parts for my build but I believe in being very well prepared ahead of time.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13465545*
> There is a very small difference if you pay close attention and turn the knob very slowly. However, it does seem like most of the speed is in the last 10% of the knob.


Very nice and I like the yellow and black, reminds me of my favorite band Stryper.


----------



## grassh0ppa

I saw this case in person when I picked up my system at NCIX. The 600T looks MASSIVE in person... Especially for a "mid-tower" chassis.


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cander;13470655*
> It seems absurd but would it be possible to do a push/pull with this setup? I have no intention of doing anything like this. It's just something that came to mind. I've never seen a radiator setup like that. Very cool!


There isn't enough room to do push/pull fans with it all internal.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;13470751*
> ...... reminds me of my favorite band Stryper.


----------



## tcboy88

the built in fan controller, it is enough to support the original 2x200mm fan and 2 more artic cooling f12 at full speed?
i m worried if my f12 is underpowered n not performing at max

from previous post i read that
it is better to use the rear fan as intake right? since the top 200mm fan act as exhaust

will it be better if use the top as intake while the rear as exhaust?


----------



## morphus1

Hey guys, I'm thinking of doing a M-ATX build with this case and was wondering if there was any way at all possible to fit a 360 rad inside? maybe if you removed the top 5" bay?
could someone measure the internal ttop of the case for me? say 30mm down and all around the top? or if anyone has any other suggestions fire away....

Thanks


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13473583*


I was serious in a joking kind of way. And yes Stryper is my favorite band for the past 25 years since I was 14.

By the way did you see my post asking questions about liquid cooling?


----------



## gadget_lova

When will Corsair make a full tower graphite series??









I will surely buy it for my next PC, n (hopefully) a watercooled one..


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;13470725*
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been looking at the pics of your liquid cooled 600T's and I have made up my mind when I get all my parts for my build I am going to go with liquid cooling myself.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions though, as the only thing I am sure of at the moment is the water blocks for my CPU and both GPU's.
> 
> First without doing any modification what would be the best radiators and fans to use in the 600T SE for cooling an 1100T CPU and 2 PowerColor PCS+ 6970's?
> 
> Also what would be the best pump, and resevoir?
> 
> What's the best tubing, barb/compression fittings, and coolant to go with.
> 
> What do yall think of Mayhems Dye? I was looking at that because with the dyes he makes I could make a UV Purple and purple is my favorite color.
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone it is much appreciated. And I know it is a bit off before I get all the parts for my build but I believe in being very well prepared ahead of time.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


We are seeing some innovation as of late, but most agree that a black ice 240 GT Stealth is a good move for the top exhaust fans rad area. Where you go from there depends on how much OCing you have in mind and do you mind bolting fans to the outside of the case. They are hard to find at the moment but a 200mm rad in the front intake position is popular, something I am considering myself. I would say this is your bare minimum rad set up for your CPU and two vid cards. You still have the option of adding another 120 rad at the back, another GT stealth if you like. None of these options require any mods, though lining up the 200mm rad to the case mounting holes might require some ingenuity.

I see a lot of recommendations for the swiftech mcp 655 and mcp35x pumps. I chose 35x because there was an optional built in reservoir, which I thought was simpler. When I held it, it seemed small and I worried I should have got a bigger pump. Then I turned it on. It moves a ton of water, I have enough pressure I think for my PC, a fountain, and a little left over for a Koi pond. It is pretty loud too running at the stock 4500rpm. Thankfully you can adjust it via PWM, and it pretty much inaudible at around 2500rpm while still providing a strong flow in my loop. The only thing I don't like is the reservoir, it's too small. When filling the loop it takes a split second for the pump to empty the reservoir, and you don't want the pump to run dry so it becomes a juggling act. Should have got a bigger reservoir. They make all sizes and can be mounted in bays or pretty much everywhere above your pump.

The best tubing I hear is primochill. Which tubing you actually get depends on the fittings you buy. I went with koolance compression fittings; I was locked into 5/8 OD tubing so I couldn't go with primochill and got some Tygon instead. I was using thinner walls so it was easier to kink the lines. It wasn't a problem since I didn't have to bend the lines much, but in retrospect I would have gotten different fittings so I could have gotten the primochill. They come in cool colors. The compression fittings I got look good ,were simple to work with and super effective, but I would probably use a mix of barbs and quick disconnect fittings in my next build. Fittings are also the sneaky things that eat your budget up.

Pretty much universally accepted is dye is no good and is to be avoided as it can degrade performance over time. Colored tubing is safer, and they come in a range of colors, UV reactive too.

I still haven't had a chance but will post some pics of how it all fit in my case later this week.


----------



## Darkcyde

Distilled water and KillCoil is all you need. Dyes will separate and clog up your CPU/GPU blocks requiring frequent disassembly and cleaning. Try and use the same material for the fittings, blocks, and radiators to keep corrosion in check. I use all copper.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drum corp 24;13453313*
> soon to be proud owner of Corsair 600T case. I wanna ask you "experts" about changing the 200mm fans (front and top). Will it make any difference and what fans should I take for moving a lot of air? Thanks!


If you are planning to replace the front 200mm fan, be aware that if the fan you chose is more than 20mm thick, you may have to move the front bottom drive cage back. I put a NZXT 200mm fan in there and I had to trim the front "curl" off of the bottom drive cage to fit the fan and avoid moving the cage back toward the rear. Also, the thicker fans will not fit in the 200mm fan bracket Corsair used for the front fan. You'll have to mount directly to the front grill.

Of course, that means you will have to use ties to mount a different fan, or drill holes. I found I could get the top two holes to match two of the grill holes, so I just used screws in the top holes. The drive cage actually presses against the bottom of the front fan and keeps it tight against the case.

Personally, if it's an option for you, you should just wait for Corsair to sell the newer faster fans and pick a couple of them up. At least then you can mount the new fan the same way as the old fan.

CesarNYC:

"Now if my color scheme in my case was not such an eyesore"

Hey, your interior looked sweet man. I can't wait to see how it looks now.

I just got a big rebate cheque from my auto insurance company, and I am replacing my two video cards (HD 4870 x 2) with 2 x Sapphire HD6950. Going to be fun fun fun.

I have to point out to the fellows talking about the fan controller (and to Corsair): When I was looking for a case, I picked the 600T _in spite_ of the fan controller. I actually believe that big fat knob on the top of the case looks really ugly. I have seen the same approach on other companies cases and I have yet to see one I think looks good. All the other features of the case, the cable management, removable drive cages, space for a rad under the top grill, roomy interior and the overall look of the case are what convinced me this case is what I wanted. The decision would have been easier if it didn't have this big ugly knob in the middle of the top. I firmly believe the knob could have been quite a bit smaller and more discrete. Considering how I've heard it doesn't control very well anyway, and how some people have killed it using fans that draw more power, I feel this case would have been a much better case without any built-in fan controller.

However, if the control was not a big fat ugly knob, I may have a different opinion. Perhaps a nice small slider, or even better a touch slider, just something that looks like a painted strip but is actually a little capacitive touch screen (or resistive). I know this stuff might cost a little more, but honestly anything would be better than that big ugly knob.


----------



## DOOOLY

I got the Optional side panel today, it was ship pretty solid, here are some pictures i have took of the window and fan mesh. I am going to keep it with the fan mesh cause of my 480s.


----------



## tcboy88

personally i like tis color, like copper mix aluminium?


----------



## compudaze

I was bored so I did some testing on the fan controller. Sorry if this has already been posted.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13484505*
> I was bored so I did some testing on the fan controller. Sorry if this has already been posted.


Dont know if it has but +1! Thank you tons.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13484505*
> I was bored so I did some testing on the fan controller. Sorry if this has already been posted.


Great work Compudaze!!! +1


----------



## FullMetalZero

Yea thx Compudaze, that exactly verifies that the last bit does the most change.


----------



## smorg

made some ajustments to the build last night and thought I would upload some nice big pics..




























the crossfire bridge is back on now


----------



## wompwomp

I wish i knew about this case before I got my Storm scout... sigh.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13483620*
> ...Hey, your interior looked sweet man. I can't wait to see how it looks now.
> 
> I just got a big rebate cheque from my auto insurance company, and I am replacing my two video cards (HD 4870 x 2) with 2 x Sapphire HD6950. Going to be fun fun fun.


Sounds good brother, let me know if and when you OC them what type of clocks you see. I had to fiddle with mine a bit to get them stable and would like to compare notes. Pics are inbound...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13484505*
> I was bored so I did some testing on the fan controller. Sorry if this has already been posted.


Really useful, plus 1 rep. How do you measure, with a volt meter right? I am also curious to understand how to measure how much wattage your pulling from your PSU, what instrument do you need to measure that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13487342*
> made some ajustments to the build last night and thought I would upload some nice big pics..


That is so clean, I am jealous of how neat your drive bay wiring is. Clearing the hard drive cages really makes the case look wide open too. The only thing stopping you from perfection is that stray wire from the pump over the ram sticks, sorry to nitpick but your too close to perfect....

Anyone that has moved the drives into he 5.25 bays, what temps do you see in SMART? My spinning drive never goes above 32C and wonder if moving it away from the fans will cause a dramatic change in temps....


----------



## compudaze

Yeah I used a digital voltimeter. You want to measure total system power draw? I use a kill-a-watt for that.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13488506*
> That is so clean, I am jealous of how neat your drive bay wiring is. Clearing the hard drive cages really makes the case look wide open too. The only thing stopping you from perfection is that stray wire from the pump over the ram sticks, sorry to nitpick but your too close to perfect...


damn you.. i might have to buy a molex to fan adapter now and hide it down the back.. also waiting on corsair to start selling their 200mm 650D fans to go in

as for HD temps.. i have never had a problem with the drive being there.. there is quite alot of airflow around the case that helps be I guess only time will tell


----------



## TwelveV

Newegg has free shipping on the white 600t in their latest email. I changed my order from Amazon, since they don't seem to be getting any until late next week at the earliest.


----------



## Cheeno

Hi all,
Just built my new PC a couple of days ago, and I must say I'm quite impressed with my 600T and how easy it made the build. I ordered a new side panel today from Corsair, and my plans are to utilize the mesh insert and add fans for extra cooling, much like DOOOLY has in his pics a few replies earlier in this thread.

What fans are most people are using with the mesh side panel?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13488704*
> Yeah I used a digital voltimeter. You want to measure total system power draw? I use a kill-a-watt for that.


off to Amazon I go, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13489403*
> damn you.. i might have to buy a molex to fan adapter now and hide it down the back.. also waiting on corsair to start selling their 200mm 650D fans to go in
> 
> as for HD temps.. i have never had a problem with the drive being there.. there is quite alot of airflow around the case that helps be I guess only time will tell


dude, I got like 5 of those lying around, I would email you one but I can't get the attachment thingie to work.

Allright, so here is how it looks. I apologize for the abuse of vibrancy and contrast, but the images looked bland so I sprinkled some MSG into them.
Here is the loop, not quite the triangle I was going for









Here is the obligatory upshot for those of you who go for that sort of thing









And here is the wallpaper shot








So phase one is complete. My vid cards temps are good, considering I couldn't do push pull on the rad and I have the GTS overlapped a little bit by the H70. They idle around 35C and after an hour of Kombustor the hotter of the two cards at the end of the loop hit 56C overclocked. As far as ROI, I am happy with the added performance boost. I was able to add another 100HZ to my GPU core from my previous best OC (while being rock solid stable); I need every ounce I can get with my Eyefinity set up. On games that I could play at decent fps with no AA, I can now play with 8x AA and run 10-15 fps faster.

So what did I learn? A lot. But the most important thing I learned is thermal grease will stain your mousepad.


----------



## Vertigo79

Quote:


>


Nice!

By the way, is your case painted blue or is that a trick of the light? If so, do you have any more pics showing the exterior?

I'm planning on doing a very similar color (as it appears in the photo, at least) to mine, along with a few mods to the fan controller and airflow, and would love to see what it would roughly look like. CorsairGeorge's "Imperial Guard" mockup got me itching to paint.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13488506*
> Sounds good brother, let me know if and when you OC them what type of clocks you see. I had to fiddle with mine a bit to get them stable and would like to compare notes. Pics are inbound...


It's funny. I was researching what video card to get and I came across the articles on flashing the HD 6950 to be a HD 6970. I had a hard time finding 6950 reference cards, but I finally found one locally and ordered another one in. Both are Sapphire HD 6950 reference cards. I only have one installed atm, and I have flashed it. So far it's running great with the extra shaders unlocked and chugging along at 880MHz GPU and 1375 MHz memory. I'm not planning on overclocking them any higher. I just hope that when the second card arrives it accepts the BIOS update and runs as well as the first one does.

That's really great man. You did an awesome job. It's too bad about the red rad though. Ironic that it may have gone with the red stripes on the old video card coolers. Great job with the routing I think. If you were looking for a triangle, maybe a couple of 45 degree fittings would have helped? Do they even have those?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13494818*


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13494818*
> dude, I got like 5 of those lying around, I would email you one but I can't get the attachment thingie to work.


how can you email a molex to fan adapter? LOL oh bought one but thanks anyways


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vertigo79;13497178*
> Nice!
> 
> By the way, is your case painted blue or is that a trick of the light? If so, do you have any more pics showing the exterior?
> 
> I'm planning on doing a very similar color (as it appears in the photo, at least) to mine, along with a few mods to the fan controller and airflow, and would love to see what it would roughly look like. CorsairGeorge's "Imperial Guard" mockup got me itching to paint.


no paint, just mixing different color temperature light sources that makes the exterior look cool and the interior warm. If you do paint please take some pics!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13497797*
> It's funny. I was researching what video card to get and I came across the articles on flashing the HD 6950 to be a HD 6970. I had a hard time finding 6950 reference cards, but I finally found one locally and ordered another one in. Both are Sapphire HD 6950 reference cards. I only have one installed atm, and I have flashed it. So far it's running great with the extra shaders unlocked and chugging along at 880MHz GPU and 1375 MHz memory. I'm not planning on overclocking them any higher. I just hope that when the second card arrives it accepts the BIOS update and runs as well as the first one does.
> 
> That's really great man. You did an awesome job. It's too bad about the red rad though. Ironic that it may have gone with the red stripes on the old video card coolers. Great job with the routing I think. If you were looking for a triangle, maybe a couple of 45 degree fittings would have helped? Do they even have those?


Yeah, blue mobo, red rad, black case, some purple lighting. I am one component away from a bag of skittles. In my defense I never planned on any of these add ons, they just sort of happened. Going forward I will try and stick with black and red trim.
When I got my first 6950 I did the exact same thing, unlocked it and set it to stock 6970 speeds, and 880/1325 worked great. When I got the second card and did CFX, I couldn't run it stable at those speeds anymore (at least on air). Let me know how you make out and if CFX makes a difference.


----------



## yancyv8

Really really nice setup you got there. I've never seen anyone have the reservoir down there before but it looks sick. Way to go man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13494818*
> off to Amazon I go, thanks!
> 
> dude, I got like 5 of those lying around, I would email you one but I can't get the attachment thingie to work.
> 
> Allright, so here is how it looks. I apologize for the abuse of vibrancy and contrast, but the images looked bland so I sprinkled some MSG into them.
> Here is the loop, not quite the triangle I was going for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the obligatory upshot for those of you who go for that sort of thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the wallpaper shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So phase one is complete. My vid cards temps are good, considering I couldn't do push pull on the rad and I have the GTS overlapped a little bit by the H70. They idle around 35C and after an hour of Kombustor the hotter of the two cards at the end of the loop hit 56C overclocked. As far as ROI, I am happy with the added performance boost. I was able to add another 100HZ to my GPU core from my previous best OC (while being rock solid stable); I need every ounce I can get with my Eyefinity set up. On games that I could play at decent fps with no AA, I can now play with 8x AA and run 10-15 fps faster.
> 
> So what did I learn? A lot. But the most important thing I learned is thermal grease will stain your mousepad.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13500130*
> When I got my first 6950 I did the exact same thing, unlocked it and set it to stock 6970 speeds, and 880/1325 worked great. When I got the second card and did CFX, I couldn't run it stable at those speeds anymore (at least on air). Let me know how you make out and if CFX makes a difference.


Did you try using MSI Afterburner to change the curve for the fans on the cards? It's a little louder, but it seems to cure the heat problem.

What direction is the coolant in your system flowing? It looks like the pump is sending coolant to the rad, wouldn't it be better to send the hot water from the video cards to the rad first, and then the cooler rad water to the res and the pump and then out to the video cards?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13474856*
> Hey guys, I'm thinking of doing a M-ATX build with this case and was wondering if there was any way at all possible to fit a 360 rad inside? maybe if you removed the top 5" bay?
> could someone measure the internal ttop of the case for me? say 30mm down and all around the top? or if anyone has any other suggestions fire away....
> 
> Thanks


I will measure first chance I get. If it is possible to mount a 360 on top, I don't think there is a way to have more then two fans on it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13504903*
> Did you try using MSI Afterburner to change the curve for the fans on the cards? It's a little louder, but it seems to cure the heat problem.
> 
> What direction is the coolant in your system flowing? It looks like the pump is sending coolant to the rad, wouldn't it be better to send the hot water from the video cards to the rad first, and then the cooler rad water to the res and the pump and then out to the video cards?


I didn't try that to be honest. Anything over 50% is pretty loud though. What temps are you seeing with yours and at what fan %?
I set up the loop in the standard configuration, at least from what I can tell based on the watercooling threads. I am not sure why you send the pump to the rad first, my guess is the pump itself is generating some heat so the coolest part of the loop is the rad and therefore should be right before the block? I am going to add the 200mm rad, and I am going to go pump, 200 rad, 240 rad, 1st block, 2nd block, reservoir. The only thing that I didn't do that was recommended was run my GPU blocks in parallel (I wasn't worried about the loss in pressure as I think I have more then what I know what to do with at the moment). Not looking forward to draining the loop, but I figure I will treat it like an oil change and figure a way to hang it above me and on its side......


----------



## yancyv8

i have 3 of my fans hooked up to the fan controller but when i spin the nob, its just lowers the led lighting and not the actual fan speed. I have it plugged in for sure but do i have to plug something into the other side of its molex too?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13506628*
> I will measure first chance I get. If it is possible to mount a 360 on top, I don't think there is a way to have more then two fans on it though.
> 
> I didn't try that to be honest. Anything over 50% is pretty loud though. What temps are you seeing with yours and at what fan %?
> I set up the loop in the standard configuration, at least from what I can tell based on the watercooling threads. I am not sure why you send the pump to the rad first, my guess is the pump itself is generating some heat so the coolest part of the loop is the rad and therefore should be right before the block? I am going to add the 200mm rad, and I am going to go pump, 200 rad, 240 rad, 1st block, 2nd block, reservoir. The only thing that I didn't do that was recommended was run my GPU blocks in parallel (I wasn't worried about the loss in pressure as I think I have more then what I know what to do with at the moment). Not looking forward to draining the loop, but I figure I will treat it like an oil change and figure a way to hang it above me and on its side......


Wow, that's a lotta work. Hope it turns out well.

Here's a screen shot of a 15 minute torture session:










100% GPU, 66c, 76% fan speed at 4801 RPM. Sure, it's loud (hell, it's not even 100% yet) but it seems to regulate it OK. It's easy enough to change the fan curve with Afterburner. It'll be a little harder to control everything once I get the second card in there, and if Murphy is looking the other way the two cards will work well together.

Did you know there's a HD 6950 BIOS hack available that just turns on the extra shaders and leaves you to control the clock speeds using CCC? Some flashers (so to speak) have been theorizing that the instability some people experience when flashing the 6950 with the 6970 BIOS may be attributed to the memory timings. They created this hacked BIOS so the card keeps it's original BIOS intact other than enabling the extra shaders. That will be my fallback in case the other card doesn't cooperate.

There's a link near the bottom of this page to the shader unlock BIOS:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137136&page=27

If you look through the thread more you can find a shader unlock BIOS for just about any HD6950.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13506790*
> i have 3 of my fans hooked up to the fan controller but when i spin the nob, its just lowers the led lighting and not the actual fan speed. I have it plugged in for sure but do i have to plug something into the other side of its molex too?


thats a head scratcher but I suppose if you have your fans only connected to the fan controller and they are powered on and spinning you connected the fans correctly and the fan controller is getting power. Only thing I can think of is a loose connection? Molex connectors can slip out, reseat all connections (might as well check the fan connections too).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13510065*
> Wow, that's a lotta work. Hope it turns out well.
> 
> Here's a screen shot of a 15 minute torture session:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% GPU, 66c, 76% fan speed at 4801 RPM. Sure, it's loud (hell, it's not even 100% yet) but it seems to regulate it OK. It's easy enough to change the fan curve with Afterburner. It'll be a little harder to control everything once I get the second card in there, and if Murphy is looking the other way the two cards will work well together.
> 
> Did you know there's a HD 6950 BIOS hack available that just turns on the extra shaders and leaves you to control the clock speeds using CCC? Some flashers (so to speak) have been theorizing that the instability some people experience when flashing the 6950 with the 6970 BIOS may be attributed to the memory timings. They created this hacked BIOS so the card keeps it's original BIOS intact other than enabling the extra shaders. That will be my fallback in case the other card doesn't cooperate.
> 
> There's a link near the bottom of this page to the shader unlock BIOS:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137136&page=27
> 
> If you look through the thread more you can find a shader unlock BIOS for just about any HD6950.


it was actually this thread that led me to another and then another till I was making my own custom bios with unlocked shaders and stock voltages. I also tried moving the cards around on my mobo, different crossfire bridges, chanting and incense, but nothing made a difference except voltage. I took the high road and water cooled them to take the voltage I needed to hit respectable numbers. I see plenty of posts that show unlocked 6950s running CFX at 880 no problem/almost no voltage increase, hopefully you will too.


----------



## tcboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88;13484354*
> personally i like tis color, like copper mix aluminium?


any1 know how to make tis color?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88;13513401*
> any1 know how to make tis color?


It's the lighting in the pic that gives it a cooper appearance.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13474856*
> Hey guys, I'm thinking of doing a M-ATX build with this case and was wondering if there was any way at all possible to fit a 360 rad inside? maybe if you removed the top 5" bay?
> could someone measure the internal ttop of the case for me? say 30mm down and all around the top? or if anyone has any other suggestions fire away....
> 
> Thanks


Okay, so according to my measurements, a 360 rad is possible. You would be half way into the top 5.25 bay, and even with elbow fitting you might lose the second bay as well, but you do have the approx 15 inches you would need to mount the 360 (rounding up to just to be on the safe side). I also found interesting that you more then likely could mount a/the third fan, _under the mesh top_ with a simple mod. Was Corsair trying to implement a 360 rad area but later scrapped the idea?








Per the pic attached, you do have approximately five inches to play with from the end of the second 120mm fan to the edge of the power/reset button. You could cut a hole through the top of the metal case and plastic trim piece (that is sandwiched by the two plastic end cap pieces on the 600T), creating an opening for this third fan to sit flush with the stock fan opening. Trim down the ribs under the mesh grill (like the other side the stock 120 fans sit under) and you would be in business. Best of all with the stock grill in place you couldn't tell at all there was any modification. Me likey, I am tempted to try, maybe next mobo upgrade I would give it a shot.


----------



## MarvinDessica

I was looking for a thread just like this.

Ok, I've decided what I'll need to finish my PC which are:










But I want to know a couple things about the case itself.

1.Does it come with stand-offs? If not, no big deal I can just take the ones from my diablotek-evo and transfer them over.

2. How easy is it to work with cable management wise? I have crosair 600w CX.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica;13518216*
> 1.Does it come with stand-offs? If not, no big deal I can just take the ones from my diablotek-evo and transfer them over.


Yes it does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 2. How easy is it to work with cable management wise? I have crosair 600w CX.


The cable management is superb. Lots of room between the MoBo tray and the side panel.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Thanks. What color are they exactly? I looked at multiple pictures and only saw black screws (So I'm going to assume they too are also black) and no gold/bronze.

It won't cause any issues will it?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica;13518732*
> Thanks. What color are they exactly? I looked at multiple pictures and only saw black screws (So I'm going to assume they too are also black) and no gold/bronze.
> 
> It won't cause any issues will it?


TBH, I don't quite remember what color the stand-offs are but it shouldn't matter. You wont see them with the motherboard installed.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Standoffs are black, and extras are included.


----------



## tcboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13516172*
> It's the lighting in the pic that gives it a cooper appearance.


ya i know in this picture it is actually the lighting effect

BUT i wanted this color so bad, i think it is very nice and class compared to current plastic feel

is there any way to make this color? can corsair consider it?


----------



## bigdog320

This case or storm sniper what would benefit me more

Cooling performance
Lockable
Room
Cable meanggent
Best bang for the buck


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13511569*
> thats a head scratcher but I suppose if you have your fans only connected to the fan controller and they are powered on and spinning you connected the fans correctly and the fan controller is getting power. Only thing I can think of is a loose connection? Molex connectors can slip out, reseat all connections (might as well check the fan connections too).
> 
> it was actually this thread that led me to another and then another till I was making my own custom bios with unlocked shaders and stock voltages. I also tried moving the cards around on my mobo, different crossfire bridges, chanting and incense, but nothing made a difference except voltage. I took the high road and water cooled them to take the voltage I needed to hit respectable numbers. I see plenty of posts that show unlocked 6950s running CFX at 880 no problem/almost no voltage increase, hopefully you will too.


Man, I would have thought for sure the chanting and incense would have done it.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13519773*
> TBH, I don't quite remember what color the stand-offs are but it shouldn't matter. You wont see them with the motherboard installed.


Nice!

Also, since you are head of the thread it seems can you change the heading to let everyone know until June 2nd Microcenter has the white version of sale for 169.99.


----------



## CesarNYC

Phobya Xtreme 200mm Rads are finally back in stock at Aquatuning. After taxes and shipping to the US they are still cheaper then FrozenCPU, and thats with 3 day shipping from Germany.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13523206*
> Phobya Xtreme 200mm Rads are finally back in stock at Aquatuning. After taxes and shipping to the US they are still cheaper then FrozenCPU, and thats with 3 day shipping from Germany.


Isnt that an aluminium rad?

What are the specifications of your planned loop?

Btw, some of thes builds are awesome! Good work.


----------



## Pascal1973

Could you add me? This is my mediacenter.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13523274*
> Isnt that an aluminium rad?
> 
> What are the specifications of your planned loop?
> 
> Btw, some of thes builds are awesome! Good work.


God I hope not. According to the website its copper fins and brass chambers, no mention of aluminum. Is that the Antec 200 rad you are thinking about?
I am adding this to a 240mm rad that I use for GPU cooling.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;13523313*


erm you sure the cooling tubes are set up correctly n the GPU.. looks wrong to me!


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13523353*
> erm you sure the cooling tubes are set up correctly n the GPU.. looks wrong to me!


no its right, he ran them in parallel. Those are some pimp clear sli fiitings. Where can I get some?


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13517908*
> Okay, so according to my measurements, a 360 rad is possible. You would be half way into the top 5.25 bay, and even with elbow fitting you might lose the second bay as well, but you do have the approx 15 inches you would need to mount the 360 (rounding up to just to be on the safe side). I also found interesting that you more then likely could mount a/the third fan, _under the mesh top_ with a simple mod. Was Corsair trying to implement a 360 rad area but later scrapped the idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per the pic attached, you do have approximately five inches to play with from the end of the second 120mm fan to the edge of the power/reset button. You could cut a hole through the top of the metal case and plastic trim piece (that is sandwiched by the two plastic end cap pieces on the 600T), creating an opening for this third fan to sit flush with the stock fan opening. Trim down the ribs under the mesh grill (like the other side the stock 120 fans sit under) and you would be in business. Best of all with the stock grill in place you couldn't tell at all there was any modification. Me likey, I am tempted to try, maybe next mobo upgrade I would give it a shot.


Hey man I cant thank you enough this is exactly what make OCNET so fricken awesome!
I'll be pulling the trigger on my build on Wednesday so its great to know i can save some cash on RAD etc.. I'll try put together a pretty little log to showcase my baby when shes done.....

MANY THANKS dude really appreciate it


----------



## bmckenna

Love how clean this case is. Cable management system is downright sexy. Loved the PSU and optical drive mounts. The one cable going from the optical to the SSD could be avoided if I connected a second cable to my modular PSU for SATA power, but I managed to get by with just one modular cable (3x sata power) on the PSU (includes a 24pin, 8pin, 6+2 pin, and 6 pin in the non-modular part).









Picked one up from Newegg for the $125 deal. Wound up being $135 because of tax (I'm in NJ) but made up for that by getting it in 1 day.

I've been experiencing increased GPU load temps (my GPU is basically under heavy load all day, as I'm running [email protected] nearly 24/7) after switching from my Antec 900 (first release with next to zero cable management). Reasonably certain this is because of less case airflow compared to the 900. Thinking about replacing the rear 120mm fan, but pretty sure most of the issue is the GPU area of the case. Ordered the side door from Corsair, thinking about going 120mm fans with mesh...either 2 or 4...will probably do some testing to see whether intake, exhaust, or 2in/2out is the best configuration (unless someone's already verified with their own testing). Case fans are plugged into the mobo, not using the fan controller but my thought was to give that a go for the fans on the side panel...anyone with experience with this? Not sure if the draw would be too much.
Any other suggestions?

GPU is an MSI twin frozr 560 ti. Was thinking about removing the second drive bay entirely (only have a 1TB platter and 128gb SSD) and putting them all in one cage, but not sure how much that will help as compared to the side panel replacement (whenever that arrives, heh...end of May, hopefully?).

Not much luck with replacing the 200mm fans, huh? Saw the link from CoolCox but can't find any retailers, so not sure what the deal is there...but 100/140 CFM on those 200mm fans would be very nice. Any news on when the 200mm fans from the SE will be available for sale?


----------



## smorg

nice rig! but get them cables braided!

here are a few suggestions
get the power cable for the graphics card moved up to the next rubber hole
get both hard drives in a single cage (and remove the un used cage)
run another power lead for the HD's
and the black braided cable (by the ram) make come through the hole by the top fan or out from behind the motherboard


----------



## Pascal1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13523365*
> no its right, he ran them in parallel. Those are some pimp clear sli fiitings. Where can I get some?


Yep you're right! Those are Bitspower sli links btw.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13524255*
> nice rig! but get them cables braided!
> 
> here are a few suggestions
> get the power cable for the graphics card moved up to the next rubber hole
> get both hard drives in a single cage (and remove the un used cage)
> run another power lead for the HD's
> and the black braided cable (by the ram) make come through the hole by the top fan or out from behind the motherboard


Thanks for the suggestion on the graphics card power. I built this rather late at night (a little quickly so I could get some sleep) and completely missed that.

The black braided cable by the ram is a PWM splitter for the two fans on the CPU. I didn't know there was a hole by the top fan, but I'll take a look to see if it will fit. The one thing I was worried about running it in front of the fan was it interfering with the fan's airflow in some fashion, hence why I tucked it parallel to the motherboard.

Not sure which cables you're recommending I sleeve or where I sleeve them. The modular cables are all sleeved, though it's hard to see in the shot (not great quality, only had my droid X to take a pic with). The only cables I could see to sleeve would be the separate power cables as they come out of the PSU, to sleeve them together for the 3 inches before they go behind the motherboard...anything else?

If I do wind up moving the two HDs to the same bay (I most likely will), I will definitely need two SATA power cables (one to the optical, the other to the two HDs), so that will take care of that.

Compared to what I came from, this case was a dream to work with.


----------



## Ocnewb

Guys i have a question! Anyone here running 3x 2 slots GPU in this Graphite case (in my case 3x 5870)? I'm using the NZXT Phantom atm and i'm thinking of switching to the 600T SE because the Phantom can't take 3x cards in it. Also how is the air cooling in this case?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13524334*
> Thanks for the suggestion on the graphics card power. I built this rather late at night (a little quickly so I could get some sleep) and completely missed that.
> 
> The black braided cable by the ram is a PWM splitter for the two fans on the CPU. I didn't know there was a hole by the top fan, but I'll take a look to see if it will fit. The one thing I was worried about running it in front of the fan was it interfering with the fan's airflow in some fashion, hence why I tucked it parallel to the motherboard.
> 
> Not sure which cables you're recommending I sleeve or where I sleeve them. The modular cables are all sleeved, though it's hard to see in the shot (not great quality, only had my droid X to take a pic with). The only cables I could see to sleeve would be the separate power cables as they come out of the PSU, to sleeve them together for the 3 inches before they go behind the motherboard...anything else?
> 
> If I do wind up moving the two HDs to the same bay (I most likely will), I will definitely need two SATA power cables (one to the optical, the other to the two HDs), so that will take care of that.
> 
> Compared to what I came from, this case was a dream to work with.


Very nice looking rig. I hope I do as well with mine(this week). Can you tell me how you ran the hard drive sata data cables? I don't see them plugged into the mobo...only the white one for the DVD burner.

edit: question for any one...I will have 5 hard drives in the new rig...suggestions on where to position the cages for best air flow?

edit again: I see those rascals now but would like input on how best to arrange a case with 5 drives...stacked or side by side?


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb;13524371*
> Guys i have a question! Anyone here running 3x 2 slots GPU in this Graphite case (in my case 3x 5870)? I'm using the NZXT Phantom atm and i'm thinking of switching to the 600T SE because the Phantom can't take 3x cards in it. Also how is the air cooling in this case?


I have fitted in 3 6970's before (see my pics in the thread you can see i slotted the 3rd between the original 2) and there was barely any room for airflow between them.

the air cooling in the 600t can be great depending on how you manage your cables and set up the fans but if you do intend to run 3 dual slot cards then I would recommend buying the aftermarket side window that comes with the mesh which can carry 4 120mm fans.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13524489*
> Very nice looking rig. I hope I do as well with mine(this week). Can you tell me how you ran the hard drive sata data cables? I don't see them plugged into the mobo...only the white one for the DVD burner.
> 
> edit: question for any one...I will have 5 hard drives in the new rig...suggestions on where to position the cages for best air flow?


So it's hard to see, but the MSI board I'm using has double-stacked SATA ports at right angles to the motherboard itself. The one that you see in the white port is actually two (front and back), and those are going to the hard drives (those are the SATA 6gbps ports). The DVD cable is coming from the black SATA port, the second from the bottom, which is almost completely hidden by the sleeve on the GPU power cables. If you view the image full size, you should see what I'm describing...the DVD cable actually curls around the two HD sata cables. All 3 cables are white, so they kind of blend together, heh.

Fake edit - I don't have the side panel yet, but given my experience with GPU cooling thus far, I would concur with the benefit of one if running multiple GPUs.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13524627*
> So it's hard to see, but the MSI board I'm using has double-stacked SATA ports at right angles to the motherboard itself. The one that you see in the white port is actually two (front and back), and those are going to the hard drives (those are the SATA 6gbps ports). The DVD cable is coming from the black SATA port, the second from the bottom, which is almost completely hidden by the sleeve on the GPU power cables. If you view the image full size, you should see what I'm describing...the DVD cable actually curls around the two HD sata cables. All 3 cables are white, so they kind of blend together, heh.
> 
> Fake edit - I don't have the side panel yet, but given my experience with GPU cooling thus far, I would concur with the benefit of one if running multiple GPUs.


Thanks I finally saw it and edited it into my previous post







. If builders reading this have any input on arranging a 5 drive rig...stacked or side by side? I would love to know the best arrangement for air flow.


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13524595*
> I have fitted in 3 6970's before (see my pics in the thread you can see i slotted the 3rd between the original 2) and there was barely any room for airflow between them.
> 
> the air cooling in the 600t can be great depending on how you manage your cables and set up the fans but if you do intend to run 3 dual slot cards then I would recommend buying the aftermarket side window that comes with the mesh which can carry 4 120mm fans.


Thanks! Ill try to find for the pics now. I'm buying the 600T SE since i like the White/Black theme and that case comes 2 side panels. The mesh one has space for 4x 120mm fans on the side so i think it would be perfect.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;13523313*
> Could you add me? This is my mediacenter.


Nice looking rig. What's the duct over the hard drive area? Is it for airflow or cosmetics? And how did you make it? Very nice looking.


----------



## Pascal1973

The duct is made of plexiglass, i bent it 90 deg, had a custom sticker plotted for it. Behind the Corsair logo is a glowpad,it lites up the logo.This rig used to have 4 GTX470 on stock coolers,real ppd monster.....i used a 140mm fan to blow some fresh air directly on to the cards.I made the duct for cosmetic and airflow reasons obviously....


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13523660*
> Hey man I cant thank you enough this is exactly what make OCNET so fricken awesome!
> I'll be pulling the trigger on my build on Wednesday so its great to know i can save some cash on RAD etc.. I'll try put together a pretty little log to showcase my baby when shes done.....
> 
> MANY THANKS dude really appreciate it


no prob, posting a build log would be more then enough thanks. When I measured I based clearance on a 30mm thick rad (such as a BlackIce GTS) to see if it would fit so if you have something similar you should be good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13524138*
> ......Picked one up from Newegg for the $125 deal. Wound up being $135 because of tax (I'm in NJ) but made up for that by getting it in 1 day........Any news on when the 200mm fans from the SE will be available for sale?


Congrats on the price, the fans are supposed to be on sale at the Corsair Webstore by the end of this month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;13524309*
> Yep you're right! Those are Bitspower sli links btw.


thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13524678*
> Thanks I finally saw it and edited it into my previous post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If builders reading this have any input on arranging a 5 drive rig...stacked or side by side? I would love to know the best arrangement for air flow.


The stock fans don't really penetrate deep into the case, I would probably keep the hardrives stacked by the 200mm to keep them cool and use the side panel fans (if you have the SE) to cool the mobo area.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb;13524683*
> Thanks! Ill try to find for the pics now. I'm buying the 600T SE since i like the White/Black theme and that case comes 2 side panels. The mesh one has space for 4x 120mm fans on the side so i think it would be perfect.


Even with the side panel fans, stacking the cards with zero space in between, expect an inferno. I wanted to use both of my 16X slots and tried that config with my mobo, while gaming I was over 90C, with the side panel fans going. Even if you can stand to have the fans at 100%, I think at some point you will need to build a WC loop.


----------



## dennyb

The stock fans don't really penetrate deep into the case, I would probably keep the hardrives stacked by the 200mm to keep them cool and use the side panel fans (if you have the SE) to cool the mobo area

Thanks---I have the SE coming. Any recommendations for fans for mesh side panel?


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;13525088*
> The duct is made of plexiglass, i bent it 90 deg, had a custom sticker plotted for it. Behind the Corsair logo is a glowpad,it lites up the logo.This rig used to have 4 GTX470 on stock coolers,real ppd monster.....i used a 140mm fan to blow some fresh air directly on to the cards.I made the duct for cosmetic and airflow reasons obviously....










After seeing your rigs with 4 GPUs in it, i think ill have no problem fitting my 3x 5870 in it. I'll use the mesh side with 4x 120mm fan on it as well for some fresh intake.

*Edited*: Also the duct looks very nice, maybe Corsair would make it as optional accessories to buy in the future /wink @ CorsairGeorge







.


----------



## Pascal1973

They were oc-ed to 800mhz @ 1.06V, i did not use a side intake, i placed a 140 inside the case on top of the psu. The rig was folding 24/7 and temps got up to 100C on the Gpu's/...... No stability issues though. And for all you guys that overpower your rigs,i used just 1 Corsair HX1000 psu, i made 1 set of custom pci cables, 12V never got below 11.98V at a total constant load of 1100AC Watts at the wall-socket.
Corsair doesn't only make great Cases, their Power supplies are excellent too!


----------



## dennyb

More questions... Does the mesh on the extra side panel incorporate dust control like the front filter would?

Also ..how would 120MM fans fastened to the back of the "stacked" hard drive cages work.....as in push pull?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;13525349*
> They were oc-ed to 800mhz @ 1.06V, i did not use a side intake, i placed a 140 inside the case on top of the psu. The rig was folding 24/7 and temps got up to 100C on the Gpu's/...... No stability issues though. And for all you guys that overpower your rigs,i used just 1 Corsair HX1000 psu, i made 1 set of custom pci cables, 12V never got below 11.98V at a total constant load of 1100AC Watts at the wall-socket.
> Corsair doesn't only make great Cases, their Power supplies are excellent too!


lol, was that a duct or a heat shield? Asbestos liner?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13525356*
> More questions... Does the mesh on the extra side panel incorporate dust control like the front filter would?
> 
> Also ..how would 120MM fans fastened to the back of the "stacked" hard drive cages work.....as in push pull?


No dust control unfortunately, and there is a very noticeable increase in dust with the mesh panel fans in use. I really haven't experimented with many fans on my mesh panel, but I can say the ones I use, NZXT 120s are merely ok. Every one raves about apaches and gentle typhoons, so I guess thats a safe bet. For the cases I have seen with 120s fastened to the underside of the optical cage and behind the HD cage, they are push pull.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13525653*
> lol, was that a duct or a heat shield? Asbestos liner?
> 
> No dust control unfortunately, and there is a very noticeable increase in dust with the mesh panel fans in use. I really haven't experimented with many fans on my mesh panel, but I can say the ones I use, NZXT 120s are merely ok. Every one raves about apaches and gentle typhoons, so I guess thats a safe bet. For the cases I have seen with 120s fastened to the underside of the optical cage and behind the HD cage, they are push pull.


Thanks for the reply. I was afraid the mesh would be a dust problem...so I will probably get a couple of case fans and attach them to the back side of the hard drive cages.


----------



## thefiend1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;13525088*


I am envious of your machine. Even though im in a totally different spectrum (I use quadro cards because I do more 3D modeling and rendering vs gaming; but some gaming).


----------



## Pascal1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefiend1;13526574*
> I am envious of your machine. Even though im in a totally different spectrum (I use quadro cards because I do more 3D modeling and rendering vs gaming; but some gaming).


Thanx,soul purpose for the gpu's was [email protected] i don't know if they are capable of 3D modeling/rendering.
This is my gaming rig,Obsidian 800D, lots of EK Waterblocks, and a bit of Bitspower.


----------



## Cheeno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13526351*
> Thanks for the reply. I was afraid the mesh would be a dust problem...so I will probably get a couple of case fans and attach them to the back side of the hard drive cages.


I'm curious to see how your solution works out for you. I ordered the new panel with the mesh/glass inserts on Friday, and I'm still debating on what I'm going to do about fans on the mesh insert myself. I never even considered dust but I guess I'll just have to be diligent in cleaning this case once I install it.

I also notice quite a few people on here using 2x120mm fans up top in lieu of the 200mm fan, but I haven't really seen any feedback on how that's working.


----------



## Pascal1973

Adding a 140mm an top of the bottom drive cage,blowing straight into the gpu's will seriously lower gpu temperatures,assuming you have rear exhaust cards.With 4 GTX470 folding, i was having a hard time keeping them below 100C at stock clocks. Overclocking the cards was no option at all. After adding the 140(1500rpm Sharkoon) i had the same temps, at 800mhz 1.06Volts! This is folding,100% gpu load 24/7!


----------



## TwelveV

Even though the side panel is not filtered, you could put individual filters on the 120mm fans or just cover the whole side panel in pantyhose (black would be nearly invisible), to help with dust problems.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeno;13526976*
> I'm curious to see how your solution works out for you. I ordered the new panel with the mesh/glass inserts on Friday, and I'm still debating on what I'm going to do about fans on the mesh insert myself. I never even considered dust but I guess I'll just have to be diligent in cleaning this case once I install it.
> 
> I also notice quite a few people on here using 2x120mm fans up top in lieu of the 200mm fan, but I haven't really seen any feedback on how that's working.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwelveV;13527908*
> Even though the side panel is not filtered, you could put individual filters on the 120mm fans or just cover the whole side panel in pantyhose (black would be nearly invisible), to help with dust problems.


Actually I am going to get the build together before deciding on which if any course of action to take. I have a record of my hard drive temps in this case and will compare the temps in the new case. my Samsung drives are the coolest (19C ...25C ..and 25C) I have a seagate=28C...and a WD=27C

If they are fairly close when installed in the 600T SE and "if" the 2500K is in a good range I probably won't do anything. If not then I'm thinking 2 of these might help

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233084

Can anyone tell me if the mesh side panel will accept a 200MM fan? If it does ...I might pull the 200 out of the top...put it on the side mesh...and install the 2 Xygmateks in the top. Other ideas are welcome as well.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13529043*
> Actually I am going to get the build together before deciding on which if any course of action to take. I have a record of my hard drive temps in this case and will compare the temps in the new case. my Samsung drives are the coolest (19C ...25C ..and 25C) I have a seagate=28C...and a WD=27C
> 
> If they are fairly close when installed in the 600T SE and "if" the 2500K is in a good range I probably won't do anything. If not then I'm thinking 2 of these might help
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233084
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the mesh side panel will accept a 200MM fan? If it does ...I might pull the 200 out of the top...put it on the side mesh...and install the 2 Xygmateks in the top. Other ideas are welcome as well.


Not natively, but you might able to mod the mesh insert and enlarge a hole to accept fan screws for a 200mm


----------



## thefiend1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;13526749*


Sweet baby Jesus!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;13523313*
> Could you add me? This is my mediacenter.


That is just amazing man. I love the duct over the drive area with the corsair logo on it. Great attention to detail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;13526749*


Well done. Great job. You guys just make me completely green.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13529043*
> Can anyone tell me if the mesh side panel will accept a 200MM fan?


You can fit a 200mm fan on the side mesh but you'll have to make the mounting holes yourself. Here's a test fitting I did:










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13525653*
> No dust control unfortunately, and there is a very noticeable increase in dust with the mesh panel fans in use.


Ouch. That's too bad but I guess it just can't be avoided. Could always try and squeeze some filters in somehow.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13530879*
> Ouch. That's too bad but I guess it just can't be avoided. Could always try and squeeze some filters in somehow.


Yeah I would like to add some type of filter. Panty hose has been suggested more then once as a good filter, but I am afraid people would start asking me why don't I paint the fan blades in red nail polish too. Maybe if I tell them it's speaker cover fabric I could get away with it.

Edit:has anyone tried a yate loon 220mm fan with this case? I am thinking of swapping fans to quiet my case down and this looks interesting.


----------



## Darkcyde

I should change the name of this thread to the "people who know how to build badass rigs" thread.


----------



## Pascal1973

Thanx Mergatroid!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13535835*
> I should change the name of this thread to the "people who know how to build badass rigs" thread.


I second this. There are some amazing builds in this case. All look good, most look excellent. It would be awesome if you could see all the pictures in this thread on one page. Would be easy to come up with new ideas for others, instead of scanning through the pages.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13537173*
> It would be awesome if you could see all the pictures in this thread on one page. Would be easy to come up with new ideas for others, instead of scanning through the pages.


Excellent suggestion. I'm on it.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13537430*
> Excellent suggestion. I'm on it.


Sweet, sounds like death to 56k and to my POS satellite internet. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## Pascal1973

Thanks Darkcycle!


----------



## drum corp 24

how to remove front mask from Corsair 600T because I want to remove this thing here:

http://www.pohrani.com/f/M/Tn/2Hnf3stV/p1014843.jpg

because screws are all the way underneath the front mask.

thanks in advance!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13537173*
> I second this. There are some amazing builds in this case. All look good, most look excellent. It would be awesome if you could see all the pictures in this thread on one page. Would be easy to come up with new ideas for others, instead of scanning through the pages.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13537430*
> Excellent suggestion. I'm on it.


This is a terrific idea!!!


----------



## gadget_lova

OP should link the name of each member to their build posted in this thread..

But it seems quite difficult. This page thread is big and mostly people have lost track to their build posted..

It would be be great if realized though...


----------



## bmckenna

So my CPU dropped about 4 deg C and my GPU dropped about 5 deg C within a minute after opening up the side panel of my case, reinforcing my notion that the airflow isn't terribly great. I contacted coolcox about their 100/140 CFM 200mm fans listed on their website, but am not holding out much hope of them selling individual items, and can't find a retailer for them stateside. Plus, I have to say...I really like the look of the white LEDs, and they don't make one...wonder if I could remove whatever color is on the LED to make them white, heh.

To attempt to combat the buildup of heat inside the case, I've purchased 3 different 120mm fans (xigmatek crystal with white LED, coolermaster rifle bearing, and scythe slipstream 1200rpm) to give some qualitative testing on noise and airflow. I'm thinking I'll wind up replacing the top 200mm fan with 2x120mm white LED fans (the xigmatek seem to be good candidates for this as long as they're not atrociously loud), as I believe this is possible given there's room for a radiator up there, and also replacing the rear 120mm fan (since the fans on the CPU cooler point right at it, and I don't think it's doing a great job exhausting what's being thrown at it) with something that moves a bit more air to see if that helps until the side panel arrives. Once that comes in, I'll probably get 4 relatively quiet non LED 120mm fans for the side panel and hook them up to the controller built into the case so I can control their speed to some degree.

Even with all of this, I'm still glad I didn't get the white SE version, as I'm not a fan of the white case look. Too "mac" for my tastes.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drum corp 24;13537939*
> how to remove front mask from Corsair 600T because I want to remove this thing here:
> 
> http://www.pohrani.com/f/M/Tn/2Hnf3stV/p1014843.jpg
> 
> because screws are all the way underneath the front mask.
> 
> thanks in advance!


There are 3 tabs on each side of the case that hold the front panel on. You have to GENTLY (they can be easy to break) work them to release the lock.


----------



## dennyb

I'm also concerned about the airflow...600 SE out for delivery as we speak. Does anyone have the CFM specs for the (2) 120s and in particular the 1x 120 exhaust?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13538170*
> There are 3 tabs on each side of the case that hold the front panel on. You have to GENTLY (they can be easy to break) work them to release the lock.


Remember to remove anything in the 5.25 cages first. And you only need to do two out of the three tabs on each side if you just want to remove the hard drive pedestal, gives you just enough clearance to get to the screws.


----------



## drum corp 24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13538170*
> There are 3 tabs on each side of the case that hold the front panel on. You have to GENTLY (they can be easy to break) work them to release the lock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13538283*
> Remember to remove anything in the 5.25 cages first. And you only need to do two out of the three tabs on each side if you just want to remove the hard drive pedestal, gives you just enough clearance to get to the screws.


thank you guys.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13538240*
> I'm also concerned about the airflow...600 SE out for delivery as we speak. Does anyone have the CFM specs for the (2) 120s and in particular the 1x 120 exhaust?


I thought I remembered hearing that the new 200mm fans were just shy of 100CFM. I believe they run at 1000 rpm instead of 800, but with similar noise rating (from what I remember reading).


----------



## longroadtrip

CesarNYC..how are you liking the MCP35x? My parts are getting here tomorrow from Aquatuning. I went with the Heatkiller 3.0 LT, FrozenQ Fusion 250mm res, MCP35x w/ heatkiller LT top, Black Ice GT Stealth 240 + 120 rads, Koolance 6870 full block (hope it fits, no data on my card,) Bitspower black compressions, & koolance quick release fittings for the res.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13538494*
> CesarNYC..how are you liking the MCP35x? My parts are getting here tomorrow from Aquatuning. I went with the Heatkiller 3.0 LT, FrozenQ Fusion 250mm res, MCP35x w/ heatkiller LT top, Black Ice GT Stealth 240 + 120 rads, Koolance 6870 full block (hope it fits, no data on my card,) Bitspower black compressions, & koolance quick release fittings for the res.


It's been pretty good so far. It's really loud out of the box, it defaults to 100% speed if no PWM signal detected. At 100% there is so much water pressure the reservoir looks like a shark attack and I can see the water spiraling up and down the tubes. I think part of the issue I was having getting the bubbles out is there was so much turbulence in the res that it was putting back the air into the loop again. When I lowered the pump speed to about 1900-2400rpm. The bubbles started to collect in my res. Also at that speed the pump is very quiet.
Sounds like you got some killer stuff on the way. Can't wait to see how you decide to run your lines. I don't like how mine are at the moment, I am going to tear it down and make some minor changes, also I have the 200 rad coming Friday and was going to have to change it regardless.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13538946*
> It's been pretty good so far. It's really loud out of the box, it defaults to 100% speed if no PWM signal detected. At 100% there is so much water pressure the reservoir looks like a shark attack and I can see the water spiraling up and down the tubes. I think part of the issue I was having getting the bubbles out is there was so much turbulence in the res that it was putting back the air into the loop again. When I lowered the pump speed to about 1900-2400rpm. The bubbles started to collect in my res. Also at that speed the pump is very quiet.
> Sounds like you got some killer stuff on the way. Can't wait to see how you decide to run your lines. I don't like how mine are at the moment, I am going to tear it down and make some minor changes, also I have the 200 rad coming Friday and was going to have to change it regardless.


Can't wait to see the 200mm rad...I was really considering it instead of the 120mm. I think I've also figured out a way to get a 240 into the front 200mm spot with a little modding. Once I've got it fully worked out, I'll post the drawings and pix of mine for you guys. I'm excited for everything to get here on my loop...It's just passing through customs right now and will be delivered by 10:30am tomorrow.


----------



## Darkcyde

ATTN MEMBERS:

The OP has been updated to include links to pics next to each member's screen name. It would be great if each member could double check the link next to his/her name to make sure they're accurate. I also included a separate link to compudaze's built-in fan controller voltage curve post. Needless to say, time for a Guinness.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


ATTN MEMBERS:

The OP has been updated to include links to pics next to each member's screen name. It would be great if each member could double check the link next to his/her name to make sure they're accurate. I also included a separate link to compudaze's built-in fan controller voltage curve post. Needless to say, time for a Guinness.


Great work! Very useful feature when responding to questions, you can just refer back to rig pics on first page. +1 rep.


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Man I'm really digging this case after looking at all the pics. I think i decided to get this one for my next build, but i cannot decide on if i should get the black or the SE white case. lol Such a difficult decision!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


ATTN MEMBERS:

The OP has been updated to include links to pics next to each member's screen name. It would be great if each member could double check the link next to his/her name to make sure they're accurate. I also included a separate link to compudaze's built-in fan controller voltage curve post. Needless to say, time for a Guinness.


Wow!!! That's all I can say Darkcyde. What an enormous amount of work you have done to keep all of us organized, simply amazing!








Big +1 from me!


----------



## goodtobeking

Sweet great job, Now it is easy to view the pictures in some order. Thanks for hooking it all up.


----------



## FullMetalZero

Yea well done Darkcyde. thats some work and dedication right there
+1!


----------



## Gahdangit

Well, finally after lurking here a week, my parts finally came in, and I tried to do my best... Haven't done such a clean install before, took me quite awhile:



















Temps are pretty good, I'm not sure if I should keep my fan config as is, though. All are intake except the top exhaust. Front 200, 4 side 120's, rear 120, and 1 120 in the 5.25 bay. She hums along, but I am accustomed to the fans.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bmckenna*


Even with all of this, I'm still glad I didn't get the white SE version, as I'm not a fan of the white case look. Too "mac" for my tastes.










ROFL!
Even though I like the white case, I had to point out that you're a man after my own heart!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


ATTN MEMBERS:

The OP has been updated to include links to pics next to each member's screen name. It would be great if each member could double check the link next to his/her name to make sure they're accurate. I also included a separate link to compudaze's built-in fan controller voltage curve post. Needless to say, time for a Guinness.


Wow, that's a great addition to this thread. You make the other ops look bad. Can't believe how fast you did it. +1 for not being too drunk to get it done.


----------



## FullMetalZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gahdangit;13545614*
> Well, finally after lurking here a week, my parts finally came in, and I tried to do my best... Haven't done such a clean install before, took me quite awhile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are pretty good, I'm not sure if I should keep my fan config as is, though. All are intake except the top exhaust. Front 200, 4 side 120's, rear 120, and 1 120 in the 5.25 bay. She hums along, but I am accustomed to the fans.


Nice lookin build!
Although I'll just say this because the picture is quite bright, do you have filters on those side intakes? Because if not, you'll rack up dust pretty quickly.


----------



## Gahdangit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullMetalZero;13547287*
> Nice lookin build!
> Although I'll just say this because the picture is quite bright, do you have filters on those side intakes? Because if not, you'll rack up dust pretty quickly.


Thanks, those are all filters, all intake has filters.. I despise dust! Probably why I went with 7 intake and only 1 exhaust.. positive pressure!


----------



## bmckenna

Thinking about removing that front hard drive cage and mounting a thicker 200mm fan up front to push some more air. Anyone have any experience with this? Thought I heard mention you had to use zipties to mount, as a thicker fan won't mount properly in the front.

Not sure I'm seeing a really great replacement, though, asides from the CM Megaflow (and I didn't really want to go back to blue LEDs) or the NZXT, which I'm thinking might not fit properly.

Maybe I'll just wait until Corsair releases the 200mm fans from the SE version. Thinking at this point I'm going to go with 2x120mm fans up top (probably the Xigmatek white LED crystal to keep the LED look) and replace the rear 120mm exhaust (probably the CM R4 rifle...in my not-so-scientific testing last night of that, the Xigmatek, and a Scythe slipstream, that was the fan that provided the most airflow while still being reasonably quiet, though louder than the others). Thinking about the scythe fans for the side panel, as they were the lowest noise (and lowest airflow, but 4x of them should be just fine, heh).


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13547839*
> Thinking about removing that front hard drive cage and mounting a thicker 200mm fan up front to push some more air. Anyone have any experience with this? Thought I heard mention you had to use zipties to mount, as a thicker fan won't mount properly in the front.
> 
> Not sure I'm seeing a really great replacement, though, asides from the CM Megaflow (and I didn't really want to go back to blue LEDs) or the NZXT, which I'm thinking might not fit properly.
> 
> Maybe I'll just wait until Corsair releases the 200mm fans from the SE version. Thinking at this point I'm going to go with 2x120mm fans up top (probably the Xigmatek white LED crystal to keep the LED look) and replace the rear 120mm exhaust (probably the CM R4 rifle...in my not-so-scientific testing last night of that, the Xigmatek, and a Scythe slipstream, that was the fan that provided the most airflow while still being reasonably quiet, though louder than the others). Thinking about the scythe fans for the side panel, as they were the lowest noise (and lowest airflow, but 4x of them should be just fine, heh).


A few of us have tried the NZXT, they definitely don't line up to the holes but people have made it work. Have you considered the Yate Loon 220mm fan? It was a fan mentioned early in this thread but I don't think anyone gave it a try. I am looking for a 180-220mm fan that has decent static pressure, or at least better then 1.82mm/h20 (thats what the NZXTs are).


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13548348*
> A few of us have tried the NZXT, they definitely don't line up to the holes but people have made it work. Have you considered the Yate Loon 220mm fan? It was a fan mentioned early in this thread but I don't think anyone gave it a try. I am looking for a 180-220mm fan that has decent static pressure, or at least better then 1.82mm/h20 (thats what the NZXTs are).


Very interesting. If someone confirms that it will fit (or at least should fit), I'll look into it. Would prefer not to spend $20 (including shipping) on something that won't work.

What would be the best way to mount it? I'm assuming that the mount points won't work...zipties? Some sort of adhesive? I was thinking about those double sided foam pads (1" square), as I have a bunch of them...each of them supposedly will hold a pound, so four (one in each corner) should be more than sufficient, I would imagine.

edit: this review isn't very encouraging - http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2009/10/09/whats-the-best-supersize-case-fan/4

I actually have an antec big boy sitting in my 900 (I think that's the giant fan on top)...might see if I can pop that out and make it work.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13548643*
> Very interesting. If someone confirms that it will fit (or at least should fit), I'll look into it. Would prefer not to spend $20 (including shipping) on something that won't work.
> 
> What would be the best way to mount it? I'm assuming that the mount points won't work...zipties? Some sort of adhesive? I was thinking about those double sided foam pads (1" square), as I have a bunch of them...each of them supposedly will hold a pound, so four (one in each corner) should be more than sufficient, I would imagine.
> 
> edit: this review isn't very encouraging - http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2009/10/09/whats-the-best-supersize-case-fan/4
> 
> I actually have an antec big boy sitting in my 900 (I think they're the same fan)...might see if I can pop that out and make it work.


funny you posted that link, I just bumped into that roundup while trying to find out the static pressure of the Yate Loons. I have zero intrest now in the Yate Loons. The article itself was pretty interesting. Its a bit presumptuous to make these conclusions on just one article but here is what I think:

Ditch the 200mm fans! They may sound quiet but because of the horrible static pressure they don't come close to their rated CFM. On top of that the restrictive grills on the case and you have some poor air flow overall. A possible exception could be the NZXT high speed 200mm since they claim to have twice the static pressure of the ones that were tested in the round up (too bad this article was written before the NZXT were available, I would like to see how the fare). As I said this is just one review so it might be premature to condem most 200mm fans as gimmicks, but it does seem to make sense (look how poor the stock 200mm fans are on the 600T). If you are going to add a rad to the front of the case, it might be worth modding the front to get the 240 in. The fans in the 120-140 ranges have far superior static pressure. On the other hand I prefer not to mod my case because I don't want to hurt the resale value (for whenever the 700T comes out and it time to upgrade)


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13548855*
> funny you posted that link, I just bumped into that roundup while trying to find out the static pressure of the Yate Loons. I have zero intrest now in the Yate Loons. The article itself was pretty interesting. Its a bit presumptuous to make these conclusions on just one article but here is what I think:
> 
> Ditch the 200mm fans! They may sound quiet but because of the horrible static pressure they don't come close to their rated CFM. On top of that the restrictive grills on the case and you have some poor air flow overall. A possible exception could be the NZXT high speed 200mm since they claim to have twice the static pressure of the ones that were tested in the round up (too bad this article was written before the NZXT were available, I would like to see how the fare). As I said this is just one review so it might be premature to condem most 200mm fans as gimmicks, but it does seem to make sense (look how poor the stock 200mm fans are on the 600T). If you are going to add a rad to the front of the case, it might be worth modding the front to get the 240 in. The fans in the 120-140 ranges have far superior static pressure. On the other hand I prefer not to mod my case because I don't want to hurt the resale value (for whenever the 700T comes out and it time to upgrade)


Yeah...I am pretty sure I ran the Antec Big Boy at the second speed setting, but will do some testing. If it's tolerably loud at the top setting, and it will fit, or produces enough airflow at the second setting, I'll probably go that route for the front intake fan. If not, I'm thinking about attaching 2x120mm fans (if I can make them fit) in the front, removing the front hard drive cage if necessary. I don't really care about resale value, as I really love this case and will in all likelihood continue to use it for my next build (which is years away...I generally upgrade every 3-4 years, and this 2500k will most likely serve my needs for a long while)...but I'm not really planning on any extensive modding, just trying to get the case serviceable in terms of airflow to the point where it's not dropping 5 degrees C just by removing the side panel.

Here's another question, since I haven't really looked...if I mount 2x120mm fans on the top (and remove the 200mm fan there), do they get mounted on the interior of the case, or in between the exterior and the grill...not sure if the clearance is there on top of the motherboard to mount them inside, but then again, they probably won't go as far towards the back of the motherboard since they're narrower.


----------



## smorg

I wouldent bother changing the fans untill the end of the month as Corsair will be selling the 600tse fans and the 650d fans.

the 600tse fans are the same as the 600t but run at 1000rpm instead of 800

the 650d fans are black with no leds, have a different profile on the blades to the 600t and run at 1000rpm (i will be upgrading to these)


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13548896*
> Yeah...I am pretty sure I ran the Antec Big Boy at the second speed setting, but will do some testing. If it's tolerably loud at the top setting, and it will fit, or produces enough airflow at the second setting, I'll probably go that route for the front intake fan. If not, I'm thinking about attaching 2x120mm fans (if I can make them fit) in the front, removing the front hard drive cage if necessary. I don't really care about resale value, as I really love this case and will in all likelihood continue to use it for my next build (which is years away...I generally upgrade every 3-4 years, and this 2500k will most likely serve my needs for a long while)...but I'm not really planning on any extensive modding, just trying to get the case serviceable in terms of airflow to the point where it's not dropping 5 degrees C just by removing the side panel.
> 
> Here's another question, since I haven't really looked...if I mount 2x120mm fans on the top (and remove the 200mm fan there), do they get mounted on the interior of the case, or in between the exterior and the grill...not sure if the clearance is there on top of the motherboard to mount them inside, but then again, they probably won't go as far towards the back of the motherboard since they're narrower.


25mm thick 120mm fans and under can go sandwiched up top between the case and grill. 26mm -38mm thick (approx.) can be mounted up top on the interior side.

I would like to know that static pressure on the 650D case fans.


----------



## dennyb

The UPS man delivered my 600T SE yesterday. I don't have it up and running yet. Waiting on my 2500K to arrive...a friend got it for me from Micro Center and it is enroute. Problem is I will be out of town when it gets here and won't be back til Sunday.

Back to case...the quality is superb. I have been looking at ways to increase airflow. Since I am only using the top 5 1/4 bay it leaves me plenty of room to add a 120 mm fan in that area and the individual bay covers are filtered:yessir:.

I am going to use the internal plastic fan adapter from my 900 (5 1/4 bay) to hold the fan and fill up the extra space. I super glued a thin rubber gasket material to the bottom and 2 sides of the 900s fan adapter. That gives it a snug fit and will also dampen any vibration. It will be fastened to the 5 1/4 bay with black wire ties. Already tried it and it works well. So, that should give me a lot more air going to the CPU









Ok, now the hard drives. I use 5 and want to stay with the stacked assembly. So I have devised a way to add 2 ...120 mm fans to the back of the cages for a pull effect.

I am going to wait until next week to see if I need the additional fans,but I'm guessing they will be needed. Gotta see what the hard drive temps are and how well the CPU cools.

At any rate I am very pleased with the case. Corsair you did a great job









Edit: @ Corsair George...can you tell me the CFM on the rear 120 exhaust? The 3 fans I am looking to get move 75 CFM each and those along with the 200 mm front intake may provide too much positive pressure. If the rear 120 is less than 75 CFM I may need to swap it to the top 5/14 bay and use that intended fan as the rear exhaust ? Your thoughts?

Edit again: the inside of the side cover opposite the windowed side needs to be painted black. It is a stark contrast to the all black inside


----------



## drum corp 24

here it is. sign me up please!



soon i'll order NZXT sleeve cables so it will look more cleaner then now.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13549073*
> I wouldent bother changing the fans untill the end of the month as Corsair will be selling the 600tse fans and the 650d fans.
> 
> the 600tse fans are the same as the 600t but run at 1000rpm instead of 800
> 
> the 650d fans are black with no leds, have a different profile on the blades to the 600t and run at 1000rpm (i will be upgrading to these)


Yeah, I was thinking about that...the only issue I can see is that the 600T 200mm fans don't push a lot of air. I can barely feel the air coming off the fan. They're nice and quiet, but I don't mind a little noise...I lived with an 8800GT that would overheat while folding if the fan speed wasn't 60%+ (single fan, single slot cooler...thing sounded like a freakin' buzzsaw). I have a feeling that 2x120mm fans will have more of an impact up top, but I'll be doing some testing hopefully tonight. Will probably put the two Xigmatek crystal white LED fans up there to keep the look, change out the 120mm fan on the back, and swap out the 200mm fan in the front for the Antec Big Boy, if it will fit...and compare CPU/GPU temps with panel on/off. Also going to re-seat my CPU/GPU coolers with some new TIM, as I think the AS5 I had from 5-6 years ago may not be the greatest anymore.

edit - How do most of these fan manufacturers get away with posting such high CFM values on their specs, but in testing, they normally perform nowhere close to spec?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drum corp 24*


here it is. sign me up please!



soon i'll order NZXT sleeve cables so it will look more cleaner then now.


super clean! somebody has been studying hard.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bmckenna*


Yeah, I was thinking about that...the only issue I can see is that the 600T 200mm fans don't push a lot of air. I can barely feel the air coming off the fan. They're nice and quiet, but I don't mind a little noise...I lived with an 8800GT that would overheat while folding if the fan speed wasn't 60%+ (single fan, single slot cooler...thing sounded like a freakin' buzzsaw). I have a feeling that 2x120mm fans will have more of an impact up top, but I'll be doing some testing hopefully tonight. Will probably put the two Xigmatek crystal white LED fans up there to keep the look, change out the 120mm fan on the back, and swap out the 200mm fan in the front for the Antec Big Boy, if it will fit...and compare CPU/GPU temps with panel on/off. Also going to re-seat my CPU/GPU coolers with some new TIM, as I think the AS5 I had from 5-6 years ago may not be the greatest anymore.

edit - How do most of these fan manufacturers get away with posting such high CFM values on their specs, but in testing, they normally perform nowhere close to spec?


and battery life, and gas mileage, and.......

edit: if your going to test, would you mind also trying with and without the top and front fan grills? Curious how much they impact temps.


----------



## CloudFire

awesome job darkcyde! for making the links for the pics of all the builds on the front page!!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13548348*
> A few of us have tried the NZXT, they definitely don't line up to the holes but people have made it work. Have you considered the Yate Loon 220mm fan? It was a fan mentioned early in this thread but I don't think anyone gave it a try. I am looking for a 180-220mm fan that has decent static pressure, or at least better then 1.82mm/h20 (thats what the NZXTs are).


You don't like your 200mm NZXT? I'm very happy with mine, and if I wasn't using two 120mm fans up top with my H70 I would buy another one for the top like you had. I really noticed quite an improvement in air flow when I installed it. Using this fan I can actually change the airflow of the case enough to switch between positive pressure and negative pressure. I never did do a temp comparison using it though, and there have been too many changes in my system lately to make a meaningful one now.

Lol, I'm not getting the 2nd HD 6950. When I ordered it, the store called me and said they had one in clearance for 25% off. Of course being a cheapskate I went for it. It was the wrong card, the newer version with no duel BIOS. So, I took it back but by then the store had sold the last new one they had. Since I couldn't find another one anywhere I sucked it up and bought a Sapphire HD6970 for $80 more.

I tried changing the fan curve in the flashed 6950 BIOS but apparently this card is not supported because the BIOS will not save the new settings. Too bad, that would have been an ideal solution. With the fan using the stock profile and the 6970 BIOS it only gets up to about 52% while the video card is cooking away up to the low 90s at around 98% GPU load (Borderlands). It's going to get hotter when I add the 6970 (should be here tomorrow) into the 600T. I've seen people claim their 6950 will shut down at 75c. I think maybe they need to RMA their card. In the meantime, it's back to Afterburner for the auto GPU fan control and more reasonable temps.

Hey, note: When I turn the 200mm NZXT fan up all the way and open the front dust cover, I can slowly move it back into position and at about a half inch away the fan will suck it closed.


----------



## CesarNYC

the 200mm nzxt are not bad, and they have an above average static pressure rating, but I was looking to see if there were 200mm fans with better static pressure >1.8 (since I am using it for the 200mm rad). After ruling out the other contenders, if you are going the 200mm route NZXT seem to be the best ones.
Sounds like you made out pretty good with your vid cards, I am curious to see how your OC works out with this pairing. 6950 can go way past 75º, I know I had experimented with placing them one on top of the other and was knocking on 100º door after playing a game. I wouldn't want to do that regularly but it seemed stable (and loud).


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13523316*
> God I hope not. According to the website its copper fins and brass chambers, no mention of aluminum. Is that the Antec 200 rad you are thinking about?
> I am adding this to a 240mm rad that I use for GPU cooling.


Your right! It is the Antec one I was thinking about.

Good luck on the build.

P.S Im a constant lurker here...


----------



## longroadtrip

Mergatroid- Did you see this?

http://www.overclock.net/13549455-post17971.html

New H80









New H100









If I hadn't just spent the money on my wc loop, it would almost be worth the wait!

EDIT: Would look most excellent in our 600T cases!!!


----------



## compudaze

Almost looks as if the 600T was designed for the H100... Or vise versa =)


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13558351*
> Almost looks as if the 600T was designed for the H100... Or vise versa =)


Really starting to regret the $600 in watercooling gear that just arrived from aquatuning yesterday morning....(H100 will be approx $200 USD) Oh well, there's always the next build!


----------



## gadget_lova

If we want to fit the H100 for 600t, it must be installed in Top panel and also the fan is installed behind the mesh..
The fan's airflow is blocked by 2 mesh (the top mesh and removeable mesh).. Can it still cool the processor efficiently?? Sorry for the noob question BTW,..


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;13558642*
> If we want to fit the H100 for 600t, it must be installed in Top panel and also the fan is installed behind the mesh..
> The fan's airflow is blocked by 2 mesh (the top mesh and removeable mesh).. Can it still cool the processor efficiently?? Sorry for the noob question BTW,..


gadget- Welcome!

The rad would mount inside the case against the top panel, the fans would go under the exterior mesh. This is the current method for mounting a 240mm radiator in the case so it would work. With the right fans, this would be a great option for a cpu only loop!


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13558684*
> gadget- Welcome!
> 
> The rad would mount inside the case against the top panel, the fans would go under the exterior mesh. This is the current method for mounting a 240mm radiator in the case so it would work. With the right fans, this would be a great option for a cpu only loop!


Ohh, thx for the welcome..









Yes, what I want to ask is the fan's airflow is blocked by the two mesh (the interior mesh and exterior mesh), Is it can still cool the radiator efficiently? Or the differences are not really noticeable?

Also, if it mounted on the top panel, better to set the fan to exhaust or intake?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;13558743*
> Ohh, thx for the welcome..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, what I want to ask is the fan's airflow is blocked by the two mesh (the interior mesh and exterior mesh), Is it can still cool the radiator efficiently? Or the differences are not really noticeable?
> 
> Also, if it mounted on the top panel, better to set the fan to exhaust or intake?


I would have the fans in a pull setup (exhaust,) although, when I had my H70 installed, I had it as an intake. This product hasn't come to market yet, so I don't know what Corsair will recommend. (Where's Corsair George?)

The mesh won't have an effect on the fans if they are decent. A good fan will be more than capable of pulling (or pushing) air through the mesh and the rad.


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13558789*
> I would have the fans in a pull setup (exhaust,) although, when I had my H70 installed, I had it as an intake. This product hasn't come to market yet, so I don't know what Corsair will recommend. (Where's Corsair George?)
> 
> The mesh won't have an effect on the fans if they are decent. A good fan will be more than capable of pulling (or pushing) air through the mesh and the rad.


ohh, thx for the explanation..
I want to move to watercooling too, but still thinking if I want XSPC RASA watercooling kit or H1000...


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13558160*
> Mergatroid- Did you see this?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/13549455-post17971.html
> 
> New H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I hadn't just spent the money on my wc loop, it would almost be worth the wait!
> 
> EDIT: Would look most excellent in our 600T cases!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;13558642*
> If we want to fit the H100 for 600t, it must be installed in Top panel and also the fan is installed behind the mesh..
> The fan's airflow is blocked by 2 mesh.


oh my god....

this is going to be epic..

mount the radiator on the top then in mesh have another 2 fans for push/pull.. im so going to do this with akasa apache's...


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


oh my god....

this is going to be epic..

mount the radiator on the top then in mesh have another 2 fans for push/pull.. im so going to do this with akasa apache's...


Not sure if there is enough room for push/pull. And Akasa Apaches only spin at about 1300rpm. Akasa Vipers spin at a max of 2000rpm. Same fan design, just faster speeds. Plus they were a couple bucks cheaper than the Apaches when I bought them.


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


Not sure if there is enough room for push/pull. And Akasa Apaches only spin at about 1300rpm. Akasa Vipers spin at a max of 2000rpm. Same fan design, just faster speeds. Plus they were a couple bucks cheaper than the Apaches when I bought them.


I use the apache's for quietness









and im pretty sure there will be enough room with 1 set of the fans mounted under the removable grille and then the radiator and the with the other fans mounted the other side..


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


Really starting to regret the $600 in watercooling gear that just arrived from aquatuning yesterday morning....(H100 will be approx $200 USD) Oh well, there's always the next build!


Does look interesting but they are still avoiding the GPU market, I am wonder if they are going to do something with the Omni or they are afraid of people borking the install.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


oh my god....

this is going to be epic..

mount the radiator on the top then in mesh have another 2 fans for push/pull.. im so going to do this with akasa apache's...


I am curious about the rad dimensions, because that would be pretty sweet. A push pull on top would mean the rad would have to be pretty slender to get them into a 600T with decent fans. Unless there is a new Graphite case coming too?......


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Unless there is a new Graphite case coming too?......


I'm waiting for that moment.. Especially the full tower one..


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13560490*
> Does look interesting but they are still avoiding the GPU market, I am wonder if they are going to do something with the Omni or they are afraid of people borking the install.
> 
> I am curious about the rad dimensions, because that would be pretty sweet. A push pull on top would mean the rad would have to be pretty slender to get them into a 600T with decent fans. Unless there is a new Graphite case coming too?......


the only thing comparable is the Coolit c240 ALC

http://www.coolitsystems.com/index.php/en/eco-c240.html


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Does look interesting but they are still avoiding the GPU market, I am wonder if they are going to do something with the Omni or they are afraid of people borking the install.

I am curious about the rad dimensions, because that would be pretty sweet. A push pull on top would mean the rad would have to be pretty slender to get them into a 600T with decent fans. Unless there is a new Graphite case coming too?......


I wouldn't be surprised if they did something for GPUs also. They are in the final stages of developing software (the Link system) that monitors case, cpu, & RAM temps....seems like the GPU should also be included in that. Don't know if you've seen the H70 and the new RAM cooler, they have a connector on the side that will tie them into the system for monitoring.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Hey guys, I've just received a few PMs about the H80 and H100 - and I can't answer any questions about them until after Computex.

There's a LOT of new stuff coming at Computex, so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Hey guys, I've just received a few PMs about the H80 and H100 - and I can't answer any questions about them until after Computex.

There's a LOT of new stuff coming at Computex, so keep your eyes peeled.


Hmmmmm, I wonder what upgrades you have planned for us George.

and I was starting to believe I was going to get away from Computex with just a Bulldozer processor and mobo.....wishful thinking.


----------



## TwelveV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Hey guys, I've just received a few PMs about the H80 and H100 - and I can't answer any questions about them until after Computex.

There's a LOT of new stuff coming at Computex, so keep your eyes peeled.


I can't believe people would think you could comment on unannounced products...


----------



## azianai

That reminds me, I gotta go bug my uncle for my Computex tickets....


----------



## smorg

lol was sick of seeing a copper crossfire cable so I wrapped it in 3m Di-noc carbon


----------



## lowbudgethooker

^ looks great!


----------



## bmckenna

With a small amount of difficulty, I got the 200mm fan out of my old Antec case (and put together my old computer again, since I had all of the parts needed). Hopefully over this weekend, if not mid next week (MS certification exam Monday, so that seems more likely), I will be able to do some preliminary testing with that and the 2x120mm fans up top.


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vivithemage*


I got my acrylic side today, Bill from MNPCTech dropped it off





































It turned out Awesome dude!


----------



## azianai

tryin to figure out what fans to put on the side panel mesh, white LEDs, or just white fans...

And should i bother buying fan filters? or just put a sheet of pantyhose in front of the fans and pray lol.


----------



## Darkcyde

It would be cool if someone made a filter for a 240x240 application. Some fine aluminum mesh in a easily removable frame. Sort of like this only 240mmx240mm. It could be used on quad 480 radiators as well.


----------



## CesarNYC

Got the 200mm rad in. The fit is again Ace-Ventura-like-a-glove style. I did make some minor adjustments to the routing as well, but not for the better. Because of the proximity of the pump to the 200 rad, I had to make a crazy silly loop to maneuver the tube into a kink free configuration, at least with the fittings I had on hand. Probably a 45 degree fittings is what I need to clean it up. I now have all fans running as exhaust except for the side panel fans. I wasn't sure how that would fly but so far with this config I am seeing the best case/mobo temps I have ever had. Of course I am going to turn my case into a dust bowl without filters but one problem at a time.
Oh and on a whim I decided to use the swiftech hydraX stuff in my loop. I made it double strength, allegedly it will last 3 years this way. So now with lime green tubing, all I need is some yellow and orange fans and I will officially have the gaudiest case on the planet:thumb:


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13578867*
> Got the 200mm rad in. The fit is again Ace-Ventura-fits-like-a-glove style. I did make some minor adjustments to the routing as well, but not for the better. Because of the proximity of the pump to the 200 rad, I had to make a crazy silly loop to maneuver the tube into a kink free configuration, at least with the fittings I had on hand. Probably a 45 degree fittings is what I need to clean it up. I now have all fans running as exhaust except for the side panel fans. I wasn't sure how that would fly but so far with this config I am seeing the best case/mobo I have ever had. Of course I am going to turn my case into a dust bowl without filters but one problem at a time.
> Oh and on a whim I decided to use the swiftech hydraX stuff in my loop. I made it double strength, allegedly it will last 3 years this way. So now with lime green tubing, all I need is some yellow and orange fans and I will officially have the gaudiest case on the planet:thumb:


Sounds like a great idea making the side-panel intake and top/front exhaust. Let us know how those temps are.


----------



## RshaoKh

I was wondering how people were mounting the dust filters? The screw is only long enough to go through the filter and barely make it out of the rubber grommet on the side panel... It's not enough to thread through a fan... Also, anyone have suggestions on how to mount dust filters in the spots where I won't be using a fan on the side panel (I don't plan on using all 4 fan slots...).


----------



## bigdog320

Which has more airflow this case or storm sniper.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13578941*
> Sounds like a great idea making the side-panel intake and top/front exhaust. Let us know how those temps are.


Well, not exactly scientific but based on old screenshots I made when I first got the side panel and comparing temps I get today after an hour of Prime95, I can conservatively say a 10C difference in case/motherboard temperature with side panel fans as intake and all other fans as exhaust.

I know that is a ridiculous temperature change, so there may be more then one variable at work here. Considering I now have all my heat sources (except chipset) as rads bolted onto the exhaust fans themselves, this may be part of the reason for the drastic change.

Only way to tell is for some more people to give it a shot and compare the before and after temps with this set up. Any volunteers?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


Mergatroid- Did you see this?

http://www.overclock.net/13549455-post17971.html

If I hadn't just spent the money on my wc loop, it would almost be worth the wait!

EDIT: Would look most excellent in our 600T cases!!!


Sigh, yeah, I saw them. I just purchased an H50 for my guest computer. Just figures.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Almost looks as if the 600T was designed for the H100... Or vise versa =)


Agreed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gadget_lova*


The fan's airflow is blocked by 2 mesh (the top mesh and removeable mesh).. Can it still cool the processor efficiently??


Yes. The rad affects the fans more than the grills do. My H70 is mounted like that, using push pull. See pic below.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


lol was sick of seeing a copper crossfire cable so I wrapped it in 3m Di-noc carbon











Sweet. Nice touch.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Got the 200mm rad in. The fit is again Ace-Ventura-like-a-glove style. I did make some minor adjustments to the routing as well, but not for the better. Because of the proximity of the pump to the 200 rad, I had to make a crazy silly loop to maneuver the tube into a kink free configuration, at least with the fittings I had on hand. Probably a 45 degree fittings is what I need to clean it up. I now have all fans running as exhaust except for the side panel fans. I wasn't sure how that would fly but so far with this config I am seeing the best case/mobo temps I have ever had. Of course I am going to turn my case into a dust bowl without filters but one problem at a time. 
Oh and on a whim I decided to use the swiftech hydraX stuff in my loop. I made it double strength, allegedly it will last 3 years this way. So now with lime green tubing, all I need is some yellow and orange fans and I will officially have the gaudiest case on the planet










LOL. Ha! Maybe some some UV CCFLs? Pics pics pics......

I was entering my comment, pulled my PC out to take a picture and it unplugged the power supply and I lost my message....









I got my HD6970, and am using it as the primary card with the 6950 as the 2ndary. With the 6950 flashed to a 6970 they run identically. Both are using the fan curve from Afterburner. You wouldn't be able to tell them apart without looking for a model number. I'm doing a little benchmarking, comparison to my old crossfired HD4870s and temps with both cards. I'll likely post them in the HD69XX club sometime next week, I'm heading there now to join up. 3 day weekend in Canada so I'm going to bum around and play with my comp. I also have some work to do on my other comp. I want to fit the H50 in a micro atx case by removing the front hard drive bays and mounting the H50 at the front. I want to prepare it for painting too.

Here's a pic of the system with the 6900 cards and the NZXT 200mm front fan and the cables cleaned up a little more. If the H100 is as fat as the H70, I can't see using push/pull on it without the RAM interfering as I had to move the H70 to the left side of the case by about an inch to get the bottom fan to clear the RAM. The dust cover on my bottom fan has gotten so dirty I cannot clean it without unscrewing it and washing it (compressed air and vacuuming just doesn't get it clean). I'm going to look around for one of the dust covers I've seen with a removable/washable filter.


----------



## gadget_lova

I have this for my H70:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25552

and this for my 250mm fan:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=29206

But they increase my temp significantly when I use them.. Because of that, I don't use any additional fan filter again, I'll rather clean my rig once a month than having my daily OC break because of temp problem...


----------



## drum corp 24

will NZXT FN-200 200x30mm fit as front fan since I removed the pedestal and hdd cages?


----------



## Raoul

Received my SE-edition today!



























Need to organize the cables a bit more at the back, then its fine for now!









System specs:
2500k @ 4200MHz
8GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance @ 1866MHz
GigaByte P67-UD5-B3
6970 2GB + Accelero @ Stock
Vertex 2 60GB, will be Force 3 60GB
F3 1TB


----------



## bigdog320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raoul;13587170*
> Received my SE-edition today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to organize the cables a bit more at the back, then its fine for now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System specs:
> 2500k @ 4200MHz
> 8GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance @ 1866MHz
> GigaByte P67-UD5-B3
> 6970 2GB + Accelero @ Stock
> Vertex 2 60GB, will be Force 3 60GB
> F3 1TB


God that case looks so smexy hows the airflow in this case for ya


----------



## Raoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdog320;13587220*
> God that case looks so smexy hows the airflow in this case for ya


Not too bad, temps are almost same as in my CM 690 II which had much more fans, but I will be testing more tomorrow.









Also improving cable management tomorrow.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drum corp 24;13586214*
> will NZXT FN-200 200x30mm fit as front fan since I removed the pedestal and hdd cages?


Yes, it will. However you will have to either make your own mounting holes, or use cable ties to mount the fan because it's too thick to fit in the mounting bracket.

If you look up to the top messages on the same page your comment is on, you will see a pic of my build with the NZXT 200mm fan at the front. Since I did not want to move my drive cage I had to cut off the curl on the front corner of the cage so it could not hit the fan. Sine you have removed the cage you should have no problem.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raoul;13587170*
> Received my SE-edition today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to organize the cables a bit more at the back, then its fine for now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System specs:
> 2500k @ 4200MHz
> 8GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance @ 1866MHz
> GigaByte P67-UD5-B3
> 6970 2GB + Accelero @ Stock
> Vertex 2 60GB, will be Force 3 60GB
> F3 1TB


Looks good!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13588354*
> Yes, it will. However you will have to either make your own mounting holes, or use cable ties to mount the fan because it's too thick to fit in the mounting bracket.
> 
> If you look up to the top messages on the same page your comment is on, you will see a pic of my build with the NZXT 200mm fan at the front. Since I did not want to move my drive cage I had to cut off the curl on the front corner of the cage so it could not hit the fan. Sine you have removed the cage you should have no problem.


I was wondering about that mounting bracket for the front 200mm fan...mine doesn't have one, I can put any 200mm fan in the standardized holes...wonder when they created the new revision?

Sorry for the double post guys....


----------



## TwelveV

I got my Special Edition 600T on Wednesday, and got it all together today. Love the case and it looks great. Only problem is that there is an LED out on the front fan. A minor blemish, but it's very noticeable to me. Hopefully Corsair's RMA process is fast and painless. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## drum corp 24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Yes, it will. However you will have to either make your own mounting holes, or use cable ties to mount the fan because it's too thick to fit in the mounting bracket.

If you look up to the top messages on the same page your comment is on, you will see a pic of my build with the NZXT 200mm fan at the front. Since I did not want to move my drive cage I had to cut off the curl on the front corner of the cage so it could not hit the fan. Sine you have removed the cage you should have no problem.


thank you my friend!


----------



## DestinyPlan

Has anyone else had the issue (not really an issue, but whatever) where one of the side panels dont close _completely_? So it sort of looks like the side panel is sticking out of the chassis or something.
Is it just me? Call me picky or a whiner or whatever, I just don't think it looks flush


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13589936*
> I was wondering about that mounting bracket for the front 200mm fan...mine doesn't have one, I can put any 200mm fan in the standardized holes...wonder when they created the new revision?
> 
> Sorry for the double post guys....


Wow, I didn't realize that. That's a great change by Corsair. It really widens your choice of fans. So, the NZXT should fit in your case without any problems if you remove the HD cage and pedestal. Good to know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DestinyPlan;13596541*
> Has anyone else had the issue (not really an issue, but whatever) where one of the side panels dont close _completely_? So it sort of looks like the side panel is sticking out of the chassis or something.
> Is it just me? Call me picky or a whiner or whatever, I just don't think it looks flush


My window side panel is a little like that. The front top corner isn't quite flush. The two stock panels fit fine though. I seem to recall CesarNYC mentioning this a while back.


----------



## DestinyPlan

The funny thing is that the one that doesn't look flush isn't a stock one either








For the first one I wasn't really careful enough with the side panel latches (but that side panel was perfectly flush), so the kind guys at Corsair sent me a new one, which doesn't close completely. I still am happy for the support they offered though


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DestinyPlan;13608433*
> The funny thing is that the one that doesn't look flush isn't a stock one either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first one I wasn't really careful enough with the side panel latches (but that side panel was perfectly flush), so the kind guys at Corsair sent me a new one, which doesn't close completely. I still am happy for the support they offered though


Can you swap the latches from the first panel with the replacement? I know the latches are removable without too much effort.


----------



## morphus1

put me in coach I'm ready, Havent got me bits in there yet. I'll make a log when all me stuff gets here. gonna try mount a 360 in the top.......wish me luck









its the SE dont wanna spoil the build log


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13609225*
> put me in coach I'm ready, Havent got me bits in there yet. I'll make a log when all me stuff gets here. gonna try mount a 360 in the top.......wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the SE dont wanna spoil the build log


i wish you like but your not fitting a 360 in the top without mods


----------



## acavella

Well, just got the last of my sleeved cables in. Just reseated my H50, gave me a chance to clean it up and put some new TIM on it. Still trying to figure out how I want to cut this window, need to figure out what shape window I'd like to cut. Have some white NZXT LEDs waiting to go in (pointless without the window).


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acavella*


Well, just got the last of my sleeved cables in. Just reseated my H50, gave me a chance to clean it up and put some new TIM on it. Still trying to figure out how I want to cut this window, need to figure out what shape window I'd like to cut. Have some white NZXT LEDs waiting to go in (pointless without the window).


Looking great Acavella! Sleeving gives it a clean look. How do you like those CM Excalibur fans on your H50?


----------



## yancyv8

Anyone know how to change the led color of the power button? I'd really like to make it red. I know I'm being a little picky but its really bothering me cuz it doesn't match the red led's I have inside.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13613611*
> Anyone know how to change the led color of the power button? I'd really like to make it red. I know I'm being a little picky but its really bothering me cuz it doesn't match the red led's I have inside.


I'm changing mine (power and HDD) out to blue next week when I tear it down to do some mods and install my wc loop...I'll take a few pix and do a guide on it for you.


----------



## adamxatomic

I just ordered my Corsair SE 600T tonight and I'm really excited. (Just in time for InfernaLAN.) The last case I ordered was the CM Cosmos S. Which is sitting in the shop in 100 pieces waiting for paint.

I just LOVE the way the case looks. Like it could be a stunt double for a Scout Trooper from Star Wars.









I've read that this case is easy to work with as far as wire management etc. Is there any other advice or suggestions I should know before throwing all my hardware in?


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13609883*
> i wish you like but your not fitting a 360 in the top without mods


I've already started







Just two holes in the top and a couple of 90 degree fittings and she'll be all good







Granted I could drill room for a second fan at the top but I dont want to ruin the case it's so sexy. When I get it all sortted and built I'll make a work log just painting the armor and the RADs ATM.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13618252*
> I've already started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just two holes in the top and a couple of 90 degree fittings and she'll be all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted I could drill room for a second fan at the top but I dont want to ruin the case it's so sexy. When I get it all sortted and built I'll make a work log just painting the armor and the RADs ATM.


I need to see this... as i think it would be full of epic win..


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13618385*
> I need to see this... as i think it would be full of epic win..


Bear with me, I got attacked by a police dog on the 18th and have just found out I could be lame in one leg :/ so I'm working at a much reduced pace
http://www.modkraft.dk/IMG/jpg/tom-hund-st.jpg

But lets keep this to the smexy Graphite Will get it all together as soon as


----------



## VaporXtreme

i am currently looking to build a computer i hate my haf 932...

i am looking at the 600t or the 650d.. but i am concerned about airflow with 2 graphic cards. With using a H60 as a intake im concered about it


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporXtreme;13618702*
> i am currently looking to build a computer i hate my haf 932...
> 
> i am looking at the 600t or the 650d.. but i am concerned about airflow with 2 graphic cards. With using a H60 as a intake im concered about it


It's great for airflow if you set it up correctly.. look at the pics of my system because it sounds similar to what you want to do.. page 123


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13613785*
> I'm changing mine (power and HDD) out to blue next week when I tear it down to do some mods and install my wc loop...I'll take a few pix and do a guide on it for you.


Thanx a bunch, and pm me when you got it up









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## CesarNYC

If you get a 600T SE and use the mesh side panel with fans, there is no need to run the H60 as intake. The mesh fans will feed the H60 just as good, at least in my own experimentations.


----------



## VaporXtreme

do they make mesh side or do i need to cut out myself


----------



## VaporXtreme

nevermind i see it now when i order that panel does it come with the whole door to

nevermind i cant read!!! lol


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporXtreme;13618746*
> do they make mesh side or do i need to cut out myself


With the SE version it comes with it. But you have to buy the fans.


----------



## VaporXtreme

yea i realized that thanks Cesar.. +1 for you


----------



## Peder75

First build in over 15 years. Took me 8 hours to build, a bit more time than I expected. Great case for an unexperienced builder to build in. All extra space and cable management helped out a lot.

Would be happy if you could add me to the club.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## VaporXtreme

Who cares how long it took lol..

I love taking long because i want to make sure i build it the way i want to. Cable managment and all of that with perfection. Thats why you take your time so your happy with your build..

it can be 1 - 9 hrs as long as your happy

also since u dont have the mesh side how are ur temps


----------



## DestinyPlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13609128*
> Can you swap the latches from the first panel with the replacement? I know the latches are removable without too much effort.


I don't think they replace the latches, but the whole side panel :S


----------



## Raoul

Damn the 200mm fans of my 600T SE are way too loud for me (@ full speed), at low speed they are fine, but they dont move much air, I am going to replace them for sure. I want to put 2x 140mm in front instead of 1x 200mm .


----------



## acavella

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


Looking great Acavella! Sleeving gives it a clean look. How do you like those CM Excalibur fans on your H50?


I love the CM Excalibur, they provide excellent static pressure for pushing through radiator fins. They also provide GREAT CFM for a straight air cooled setup. I have used them in both configurations. They are a bit pricy though, but not so much to deter me from them. The removable blades makes cleaning them and thoroughly wiping down the blades too easy.

Current temps using the H50 push/pull exhausting out the rear of the case. 


> *Computer State: IDLE*
> CPU Clock:3300
> Core Temp.:20.2
> CPU Temp.:28
> MB Temp.:30
> Room Temp.:21





> *Computer State: Full load (Prime95 [Small FFT])*
> CPU Clock:3300
> Core Temp.:43.8
> CPU Temp.:50
> MB Temp.:30
> Room Temp.:21


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Add me to the SE club. Love this case, simple looks, great quality.


----------



## Gahdangit

http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/24/digital-storms-ode-gaming-pc-brings-the-heat/

Hey, being used in pre-builts! Step up!


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13609883*
> i wish you like but your not fitting a 360 in the top without mods


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13618252*
> I've already started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just two holes in the top and a couple of 90 degree fittings and she'll be all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted I could drill room for a second fan at the top but I dont want to ruin the case it's so sexy. When I get it all sortted and built I'll make a work log just painting the armor and the RADs ATM.











No worries and room to spare have to work some magic with the internal fans tho


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13625432*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries and room to spare have to work some magic with the internal fans tho


way to go brother! I am super curious, don't skimp on the pics on that rad install.....


----------



## lowbudgethooker

^What he said. We need some pics.


----------



## longroadtrip

I third this....want to know how you modded the top so air can flow on that third fan!!!

lowbudgethooker....did you put something under your 5.25 bays or is it just the light in your avatar pic?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13610936*
> Well, just got the last of my sleeved cables in. Just reseated my H50, gave me a chance to clean it up and put some new TIM on it. Still trying to figure out how I want to cut this window, need to figure out what shape window I'd like to cut. Have some white NZXT LEDs waiting to go in (pointless without the window).


Very nice and clean there bud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13625432*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries and room to spare have to work some magic with the internal fans tho


Great job. I love the white covering on the board. Did you paint that? Nice job. We need a pic from the rear angle to see your rad.....


----------



## clickhere.exe

The white tactical vest is f-ing boss. Moar!


----------



## morphus1

Thats a better view of the rad I think. I have'nt cut the case at all in any way, Haven't drilled any holes just set two 120 fans under the grill at the top. This is'nt Ideal and i'm still messing around with where everythings gonna go.









I had to put the little 120 outside at the back







I really wanted everything inside the case. I could put at the front I guess might who knows when I get everything sorted I'll throw up a build log


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13629540*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a better view of the rad I think. I have'nt cut the case at all in any way, Haven't drilled any holes just set two 120 fans under the grill at the top. This is'nt Ideal and i'm still messing around with where everythings gonna go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to put the little 120 outside at the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted everything inside the case. I could put at the front I guess might who knows when I get everything sorted I'll throw up a build log


change the 120 for a 200 and mount it at the front bottom or you can get a 240 and mount it on the mesh side..


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:


> lowbudgethooker....did you put something under your 5.25 bays or is it just the light in your avatar pic?


Just the lighting.


----------



## Raoul

Changed cables a bit:














(Allready put a bit of plexi under the cooler of GPU for support, hangs a bit because of the cooler).


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13629540*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a better view of the rad I think. I have'nt cut the case at all in any way, Haven't drilled any holes just set two 120 fans under the grill at the top. This is'nt Ideal and i'm still messing around with where everythings gonna go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to put the little 120 outside at the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted everything inside the case. I could put at the front I guess might who knows when I get everything sorted I'll throw up a build log


looks great already. What is that white cover/plate over your mobo? I am not a fan of external rads either, but on this case painted white it looks good, makes it look even more Star Wars if you ask me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raoul;13629736*
> Changed cables a bit:
> 
> 
> (Allready put a bit of plexi under the cooler of GPU for support, hangs a bit because of the cooler).


these white 600Ts really stand out. Looks immaculate. I would ditch the HD pedestal and put a 120mm in the 5.25 bays not in use. thats a big honking vga cooler!


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13629577*
> change the 120 for a 200 and mount it at the front bottom or you can get a 240 and mount it on the mesh side..


Moneys run out







I wanted a new pump and 2 6950 blocks too







hopefully at the end of the month. Now I just need to figure out where and how to set up the loop as I have a drivebay res room is shall we say limited.

Edit: The white cover plate is the thermal armor that comes with the sabertooth I painted the armor and the rads using white radiator spray paint in me bathroom ;P


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13629752*
> looks great already. What is that white cover/plate over your mobo? I am not a fan of external rads either, but on this case painted white it looks good, makes it look even more Star Wars if you ask me.


Its the "Tactical jacket" that comes with the ASUS P67 Sabertooth motherboard painted white I think.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13629797*
> Moneys run out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a new pump and 2 6950 blocks too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully at the end of the month. Now I just need to figure out where and how to set up the loop as I have a drivebay res room is shall we say limited.
> 
> Edit: The white cover plate is the thermal armor that comes with the sabertooth I painted the armor and the rads using white radiator spray paint in me bathroom ;P


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13629808*
> Its the "Tactical jacket" that comes with the ASUS P67 Sabertooth motherboard painted white I think.


Armor/Jacket looks like an engine block cover, I like the look. I thought it was some type of whole mobo water block and thought thats gotta be expensive.


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

just ordered my 600t a few days ago! looking forward to getting it and doing a w/c loop in it


----------



## bmckenna

Very excited...my side panel should be delivered tonight.

Anyone rocking the side panel using LED fans on the side panel? Not sure if the light coming off would be too bright, or cause glare on a monitor sitting next to it, or something like that. If that's not the case, I will probably get some more of the Xigmatek white LED fans (that I plan to use in the top in a 2x120 configuration, and possibly in the front intake if the 200mm fan I have doesn't push enough air/doesn't fit).


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13629797*
> Moneys run out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a new pump and 2 6950 blocks too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully at the end of the month. Now I just need to figure out where and how to set up the loop as I have a drivebay res room is shall we say limited.
> 
> Edit: The white cover plate is the thermal armor that comes with the sabertooth I painted the armor and the rads using white radiator spray paint in me bathroom ;P


So did you use the line from the Mask? Come on, you know the one...

Whoowheee........Do NOT go in there.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13633900*
> Anyone rocking the side panel using LED fans on the side panel?


I haven't seen any lit side panel fans yet. Give it a try, it could turn out pretty cool....


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raoul;13629736*
> Changed cables a bit:


nice build man!


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13635905*
> I haven't seen any lit side panel fans yet. Give it a try, it could turn out pretty cool....


Just ordered 4x Xigmatek 120mm fans from Newegg (should hopefully be delivered tomorrow) for the side panel. Holding off on swapping out the top and front 200mm fans for now...want to see how much the mesh panel and fans affect the GPU/CPU temps. Might flip the front 200mm to an exhaust instead of an intake, we will see. Also might replace the rear 120mm with the CM fan I bought from Microcenter, since the CPU cooler is blowing right onto the one that came with the case and there is very little air actually coming through (I think the high airflow from the cooler is causing issues with the lower airflow of the case exhaust). The side panel fans have white LEDs so I will be sure to snap a pic or two of the exterior look and pop it on here once it gets installed.


----------



## oskariunit

Is this case sturdy? I'm having massive resonating sounds with just 3hdd's from fractal design r3 and I'm close to ordering this case. Would it be easy to soundproof, or needed? Planning to cool the case with 3x noctua 140mm NH-D14 and 1 original 200mm cooler. 1 ND-D14 front, 1side, 1back with 200mm on top.


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oskariunit;13644576*
> Is this case sturdy? I'm having massive resonating sounds with just 3hdd's from fractal design r3 and I'm close to ordering this case. Would it be easy to soundproof, or needed? Planning to cool the case with 3x noctua 140mm NH-D14 and 1 original 200mm cooler. 1 ND-D14 front, 1side, 1back with 200mm on top.


Its funny you say this, I've just started noticing a wierd sound at start up and i cant figure out what it is. I was thinking it might be the internal hdd mount as well i didnt exactly screw it in tight ;P other than that you got all your screws in there shouldnt be any sounds other than fans and the odd zurp from a drivev


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oskariunit;13644576*
> Is this case sturdy? I'm having massive resonating sounds with just 3hdd's from fractal design r3 and I'm close to ordering this case. Would it be easy to soundproof, or needed? Planning to cool the case with 3x noctua 140mm NH-D14 and 1 original 200mm cooler. 1 ND-D14 front, 1side, 1back with 200mm on top.


The HDD trays hold the drives kind of loosely and that slides into the cages. There are some pretty thick rubber grommets though between the HDD and tray, and I haven't noticed any HDD resonance over my fans. Me personally, I have had some issues with this case and resonance depending on the fans I use. The stock fans on the H70 and this case *for me* produced a Tibetan throat singing type resonance that was extremely noticeable. Not loud, but the sound profile was extremely distracting. I swapped them for AP-15s and the resonance went away. I am still getting some resonance with the AirFlow fans that sit on top of my Dominator Ram sticks. I am on the fence if I should water cool them or live with the resonance. All I know is, my ram is not stable at the timings I set if I don't have the fan sitting on top.
Also, I am not sure how the 140s will fit in the case. I am sure you can just drill the holes you need yourself or use an adapter, but it won't go in natively to my knowledge.


----------



## smorg

my mech hd is now ALOT quieter mounted in a 5.25" bay on a rubber/alloy adaper


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13644247*
> Just ordered 4x Xigmatek 120mm fans from Newegg (should hopefully be delivered tomorrow) for the side panel.


Did you get the XLF series fans? i'm thinking about replacing my rear fan and putting on in the 5.25 bays with these


----------



## drum corp 24

just for curiosity... what do you think is it possible to mount 2x120 from inside for top fans and 2x120 from outside when you remove top mask? and what do you think will it work?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drum corp 24;13645606*
> just for curiosity... what do you think is it possible to mount 2x120 from inside for top fans and 2x120 from outside when you remove top mask? and what do you think will it work?


I am not 100% clear, but if you wondering if you can add 2 120mm fans under the removable top grill (25mm thick or less) and also add 2 120mm fans also on the top of the case but on the inside (like a push pull setup?), yeah you can do that. Not sure how that impacts cooling.


----------



## drum corp 24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13645661*
> I am not 100% clear, but if you wondering if you can add 2 120mm fans under the removable top grill (25mm thick or less) and also add 2 120mm fans also on the top of the case but on the inside (like a push pull setup?), yeah you can do that. Not sure how that impacts cooling.


yeah, that's what i've meant. it would definitely move more warm air inside out. i don't know... for example:

2x120mm (inside) - on 1200rpm

2x120mm (outside) - on 800rpm


----------



## oskariunit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13645485*
> The HDD trays hold the drives kind of loosely and that slides into the cages. There are some pretty thick rubber grommets though between the HDD and tray, and I haven't noticed any HDD resonance over my fans. Me personally, I have had some issues with this case and resonance depending on the fans I use. The stock fans on the H70 and this case *for me* produced a Tibetan throat singing type resonance that was extremely noticeable. Not loud, but the sound profile was extremely distracting. I swapped them for AP-15s and the resonance went away. I am still getting some resonance with the AirFlow fans that sit on top of my Dominator Ram sticks. I am on the fence if I should water cool them or live with the resonance. All I know is, my ram is not stable at the timings I set if I don't have the fan sitting on top.
> Also, I am not sure how the 140s will fit in the case. I am sure you can just drill the holes you need yourself or use an adapter, but it won't go in natively to my knowledge.


Ye I'm familiar about the mounting issues. When I've had odd sounds coming from fans its usually that you're sucking more air from the case than you're feeding it. And what I've read the fans in this case are fairly poor hence replacing them with 2x140mm noctua with 110,3 m³/h (pretty sick tbh). Whats the space between front bottom and bottom of the 5,25 cage? If its more than 280mm I prolly try to fit both of the coolers front ^^.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Man I want to build an mATX setup, but this case is so appealing.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oskariunit;13645740*
> Ye I'm familiar about the mounting issues. When I've had odd sounds coming from fans its usually that you're sucking more air from the case than you're feeding it. And what I've read the fans in this case are fairly poor hence replacing them with 2x140mm noctua with 110,3 m³/h (pretty sick tbh). Whats the space between front bottom and bottom of the 5,25 cage? If its more than 280mm I prolly try to fit both of the coolers front ^^.


you would be close, but I don't think you have the 280mm needed to get both in. I think its closer to 265mm space from what I remember when I was measuring for a rad.


----------



## TwelveV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drum corp 24;13645730*
> yeah, that's what i've meant. it would definitely move more warm air inside out. i don't know... for example:
> 
> 2x120mm (inside) - on 1200rpm
> 
> 2x120mm (outside) - on 800rpm


I think you'd want matched fans/speeds, otherwise you might end up with some extra noise.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak;13645589*
> Did you get the XLF series fans? i'm thinking about replacing my rear fan and putting on in the 5.25 bays with these


I did:

4 x ($8.99) CASE FAN XIGMATEK| XLF-F1254 RT
$35.96

I will probably get the slightly higher flow CLF (clear crystal white LED) fans for the top/front if it needs any additional cooling.

Also, I'll be replacing the rear 120mm with a non-LED CoolerMaster R4 fan...great airflow, if a bit noisy (but at the back of the case, I'm less concerned with noise).


----------



## Ocnewb

I just got the 600T Special Edition today and i haven't put my rig into it yet. However, i have 1 quick question to the 600T SE owners, does it come with 2 separate panels (1 Mesh 1 Glass) or it's just 1 panel and you can take out the glass then put the mesh on? Because i opened the box and i don't see the 2nd panel, i haven't open the case yet but i don't think the 2nd panel would fit in there lol.


----------



## yancyv8

its one panel, you just have to switch out the window for the mesh with screws.


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13649994*
> its one panel, you just have to switch out the window for the mesh with screws.


I see thankx







. I was worry a bit, can't wait to start moving my stuffs from the Phantom to this 600T. It looks awesome.


----------



## morphus1

Hey guys, I got me a problem :/ With that 360 rad installed internally (and i guess this apply to any internally mounted rad) I cant get my fans to sit "exactly" right because of the sabertooths heatshink. Arent there any other "reliable" methods for "mounting" a fan besides screws?









Not sure if thats a good pic but the heat shink means that the screw holes are about 5-7mm off and I dont have my drill here and really dont wanna try drill through those little flanges. I just know ill go through to the rad. any ideas?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13653504*
> Hey guys, I got me a problem :/ With that 360 rad installed internally (and i guess this apply to any internally mounted rad) I cant get my fans to sit "exactly" right because of the sabertooths heatshink. Arent there any other "reliable" methods for "mounting" a fan besides screws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if thats a good pic but the heat shink means that the screw holes are about 5-7mm off and I dont have my drill here and really dont wanna try drill through those little flanges. I just know ill go through to the rad. any ideas?


Push pull is going to be hard to swing in the 600T. I would think your ram sticks will be in the way too. Down in the ghetto we use zip ties and 3M double sided tape for pretty much anything. Unless your ultra hard and use duct tape. Sorry I know these suggestions are less then optimal solutions.


----------



## smorg

Take your 6950's apart and paint the black bits white and the red bits black OR! just paint the red bits white!


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13653774*
> Take your 6950's apart and paint the black bits white and the red bits black OR! just paint the red bits white!


funny you say that I was gonna do that this morning ;P Maybe I'll see how much paint is left in the can ;P need the PSU white too then


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13653504*
> Hey guys, I got me a problem :/ With that 360 rad installed internally (and i guess this apply to any internally mounted rad) I cant get my fans to sit "exactly" right because of the sabertooths heatshink. Arent there any other "reliable" methods for "mounting" a fan besides screws?
> 
> Not sure if thats a good pic but the heat shink means that the screw holes are about 5-7mm off and I dont have my drill here and really dont wanna try drill through those little flanges. I just know ill go through to the rad. any ideas?


When I bought my Akasa Viper fans, they came with some rubber "fan mounts". They make mounting fans a lot easier, and since they are rubber, they give you some play when mounting the fans. Only thing that sucks about them, is that after you mount the fan, you have 4 "tails" sticking out of each fan. And mine are yellow to match the fan. But you can buy them in black.

If you check out my build, go to the OP and click on the link next to my name, you can see what I mean. I have two vipers mounted on the very front of the case.


----------



## bmckenna

Installed the new side panel last night. Swapping the mesh in for the window was easy, and it looks great. I love how they included black screws for mounting fans so as not to destroy the look. Fans should be on my doorstep sometime today...will toss them in tonight and do some preliminary temperature evaluation.









edit: oh, and get a picture of how the LED fans look on the mesh side panel.


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13654177*
> When I bought my Akasa Viper fans, they came with some rubber "fan mounts". They make mounting fans a lot easier, and since they are rubber, they give you some play when mounting the fans. Only thing that sucks about them, is that after you mount the fan, you have 4 "tails" sticking out of each fan. And mine are yellow to match the fan. But you can buy them in black.
> 
> If you check out my build, go to the OP and click on the link next to my name, you can see what I mean. I have two vipers mounted on the very front of the case.


Yea I dont think that'll work I'll check it out tho, Nice fit with the Rad and exhaust ;P did you plan that? I'll keep asking around maybe someones got a brilliant idea so far I've read something about "household goop"? and another post about a glue gun????


----------



## yancyv8

I am seriously digging that white and black combo bro.......I starting to get a little pist that I have the black one now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You painted the thermal shield?!? Awesome! You may have to modify the sabertooth's heat shield some to make it fit. With a pro-looking mod-job like yours I wouldn't use zip-ties or tape....


----------



## drum corp 24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwelveV;13646005*
> I think you'd want matched fans/speeds, otherwise you might end up with some extra noise.


for now I'll change top and back fan with these:

2xSilverstone 120mm Air Penetrator for top fans

1xSilverstone 120mm Air Penetrator for back fan

they rotating at 1500pm, i think that's enough...


----------



## acavella

Sort of off topic...actually completely off topic. Anyone have any SSD suggestions? Looking for 120+ GB


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13658425*
> Sort of off topic...actually completely off topic. Anyone have any SSD suggestions? Looking for 120+ GB


Was previously using 2x80gb Intel 2nd gen in raid 0. Recently switched to Crucial C300 SATA III 128gb. Got it for $205 a while back (crazy deal), they pop up on slickdeals every now and again for just under $200.

Or, you can get one of the OCZ Vertex 3rd gen for around $260 for a 120gb. Faster transfer speeds and, iirc, more IOPS. *shrug* mine seems fast enough for me. I wouldn't go much bigger than 120gb, as unless you get an intel 160gb drive, the price per gb starts to increase (generally) and you really only want to use the SSD for your OS/programs, not any sort of storage if at all possible...so I don't personally see a need for much more than 120gb.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


Yea I dont think that'll work I'll check it out tho, Nice fit with the Rad and exhaust ;P did you plan that? I'll keep asking around maybe someones got a brilliant idea so far I've read something about "household goop"? and another post about a glue gun????


I'd like to ask you some more pictures of how you mounted the rad and how you did the holes!









Thanks!


----------



## yancyv8

So aside from morphus' kick#$% storm trooper build, I ordered my parts today for the w/c setup I'm doing for my PC in my sig named "Hot Flash". I'm doing an all black and red theme and I was wondering if I could get some help with lighting. I have a xigmatek 200mm red led fan for the front and then I got 4 120mm cm smoked red led fans for the top and h70 I have now. Should I get red or white lighting and should I get light bars or light strips? And here's the parts I ordered. Its an all EK setup








EK Supreme HF red Plexiglas
EK FC6970 waterblocks nickel/acetal
Black Ice stealth 240 rad for the top
Phobya 200mm rad for the front
EK bay spin reservoir
Swiftech mcp655 pump
Primochill red lrt UV tubing
EK compression fittings
I'm going to try and do a push pull for the top if it fits but most likely not. I'm doing the push pull for the front and maybe what I want to do is put a third 120mm rad in the back exhaust internally if its fits as well. No idea though. Ill see that after I get it up and running and I'm going to a build log because I'm gona cut holes in the bottom of the case for a 120mm fan for under the drive cages and then paint the case a radeon red.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmckenna

So...mounted 4x120mm fans intake, redid TIM on cpu and gpu, switched front fan from intake to exhaust, removed the filter on the front, installed the usb motherboard header splitter, and replaced rear 120mm fan. Computer is appreciably louder, though I think a lot of that is the 120mm fan I swapped in the rear exhaust...that thing moves a lot of air...but 5-7 deg C cooler (based on the core) for the CPU, and about 10 deg C cooler for the GPU. All in all, a solid upgrade.

As promised, here are pics of the LED fans in the side panel:










The grate cuts out a lot of the light so there's no glare on that second monitor, which I'm happy about.


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

i would like to join this here establishment


----------



## YangerD

Sweet looking rig you got


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Sweet looking rig you got










thank you


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acavella*


Sort of off topic...actually completely off topic. Anyone have any SSD suggestions? Looking for 120+ GB


Best deal I've seen is the Corsair Force 3. 120GB Sata III for $234.99. Has 85,000 IOPS and 550 MB/s read with 510 MB/s write. Ordering mine on Tuesday.

Here's the link:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-181-_-Product


----------



## deadsnow

I've been following this thread for a few months now always checking for news on the 600T White edition. I managed to get it for $175 including tax and it is easily the greatest thing I have bought all year.

I won't post pics until I acquire all of my parts; although, it might be sometime because I am going to build my rig once I finally decide on Sandy Bridge or Bulldozer come the end of next month.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13661968*
> As promised, here are pics of the LED fans in the side panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grate cuts out a lot of the light so there's no glare on that second monitor, which I'm happy about.


Lol, that's great! And good temp drops to boot. Good job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xMEATWADx95x;13662050*
> i would like to join this here establishment


I like your power supply Anthony. Sweet connectors.


----------



## morphus1

Yea I'm gonna wait with the fans at the top. really bummed about that. I'll find something out just outta patients for now. did a priming coat on the GPU's and old PSU just for ****s and giggles. Need a new PSU that will come sometime next week with the sleeving. and hopefully ill have the money for a couple of blocks too


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13662217*
> Best deal I've seen is the Corsair Force 3. 120GB Sata III for $234.99. Has 85,000 IOPS and 550 MB/s read with 510 MB/s write. Ordering mine on Tuesday.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233181&cm_re=force_3-_-20-233-181-_-Product


Yeah, I ended up ordering the Force 3 120 last night. Should be here in about a week. I hate being at an APO overseas, mail takes like twice as long as it should. Couldn't find really any reviews for it unfortunately though, oh well, the numbers sound good.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xMEATWADx95x;13662050*
> i would like to join this here establishment


Looks like you only have a single HDD at the moment? Why not ditch the extra HDD cages?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drum corp 24;13658181*
> for now I'll change top and back fan with these:
> 
> 2xSilverstone 120mm Air Penetrator for top fans
> 
> 1xSilverstone 120mm Air Penetrator for back fan
> 
> they rotating at 1500pm, i think that's enough...


I just ordered a 180mm Air Penetrator. Unfortunately after I placed my order I read a review on Martins Liquid Lab about the 120 Air Penetrators that was not very favorable, at least in a WC set up. Let me know how your temps respond to your new set up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13660237*
> So aside from morphus' kick#$% storm trooper build, I ordered my parts today for the w/c setup I'm doing for my PC in my sig named "Hot Flash". I'm doing an all black and red theme and I was wondering if I could get some help with lighting. I have a xigmatek 200mm red led fan for the front and then I got 4 120mm cm smoked red led fans for the top and h70 I have now. Should I get red or white lighting and should I get light bars or light strips? And here's the parts I ordered. Its an all EK setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EK Supreme HF red Plexiglas
> EK FC6970 waterblocks nickel/acetal
> Black Ice stealth 240 rad for the top
> Phobya 200mm rad for the front
> EK bay spin reservoir
> Swiftech mcp655 pump
> Primochill red lrt UV tubing
> EK compression fittings
> I'm going to try and do a push pull for the top if it fits but most likely not. I'm doing the push pull for the front and maybe what I want to do is put a third 120mm rad in the back exhaust internally if its fits as well. No idea though. Ill see that after I get it up and running and I'm going to a build log because I'm gona cut holes in the bottom of the case for a 120mm fan for under the drive cages and then paint the case a radeon red.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier but if you do decide to add the additional 120mm rad, you don't have to install anything outside. EK makes the RAD XT 120 that should fit the rear exhaust area perfectly. You will get some overlap with the 240 GTS if you go push pull with both fans mounted internally, but at least you have some options. I only see this rad on Aquatuning at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13661968*
> So...mounted 4x120mm fans intake, redid TIM on cpu and gpu, switched front fan from intake to exhaust, removed the filter on the front, installed the usb motherboard header splitter, and replaced rear 120mm fan. Computer is appreciably louder, though I think a lot of that is the 120mm fan I swapped in the rear exhaust...that thing moves a lot of air...but 5-7 deg C cooler (based on the core) for the CPU, and about 10 deg C cooler for the GPU. All in all, a solid upgrade.
> 
> As promised, here are pics of the LED fans in the side panel:
> 
> The grate cuts out a lot of the light so there's no glare on that second monitor, which I'm happy about.


The lighting on the side panel looks awesome. And your air flow looks like its working for you too, we still need more people with the mesh side panel to give this configuration a try to see if this consistently lowers temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xMEATWADx95x;13662050*
> i would like to join this here establishment


I second that, that PSU looks hot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13662217*
> Best deal I've seen is the Corsair Force 3. 120GB Sata III for $234.99. Has 85,000 IOPS and 550 MB/s read with 510 MB/s write. Ordering mine on Tuesday.


The Force GT comes in red.............BALLIN!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13663887*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I'm gonna wait with the fans at the top. really bummed about that. I'll find something out just outta patients for now. did a priming coat on the GPU's and old PSU just for ****s and giggles. Need a new PSU that will come sometime next week with the sleeving. and hopefully ill have the money for a couple of blocks too


Tough nut to crack. Might also revist the idea to cut the top of the case, to get three up top. Should be a straight forward square cut. You wouldn't be mounting the third fan to the case, you would be mounting it directly onto the rad and making a square hole so it could poke through the top. The plastic bezel would be a little tricky to cut clean but remember whatever you cut will still be obscured by the mesh top. And trimming down the ribs under the mesh top should be easy to do with a dremel.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13664698*
> I just ordered a 180mm Air Penetrator. Unfortunately after I placed my order I read a review on Martins Liquid Lab about the 120 Air Penetrators that was not very favorable, at least in a WC set up. Let me know how your temps respond to your new set up.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier but if you do decide to add the additional 120mm rad, you don't have to install anything outside. EK makes the RAD XT 120 that should fit the rear exhaust area perfectly. You will get some overlap with the 240 GTS if you go push pull with both fans mounted internally, but at least you have some options. I only see this rad on Aquatuning at the moment.
> 
> The lighting on the side panel looks awesome. And your air flow looks like its working for you too, we still need more people with the mesh side panel to give this configuration a try to see if this consistently lowers temps.
> 
> I second that, that PSU looks hot.
> 
> The Force GT comes in red.............BALLIN!
> 
> Tough nut to crack. Might also revist the idea to cut the top of the case, to get three up top. Should be a straight forward square cut. You wouldn't be mounting the third fan to the case, you would be mounting it directly onto the rad and making a square hole so it could poke through the top. The plastic bezel would be a little tricky to cut clean but remember whatever you cut will still be obscured by the mesh top. And trimming down the ribs under the mesh top should be easy to do with a dremel.


The Force GT is pretty hot looking in red, however I think at this point I have plenty of colors in my case.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## smorg

dude erm.. i would of just painted the stripes on the gpu's..


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13664085*
> Yeah, I ended up ordering the Force 3 120 last night. Should be here in about a week. I hate being at an APO overseas, mail takes like twice as long as it should. Couldn't find really any reviews for it unfortunately though, oh well, the numbers sound good.


Yeah, paycheck was deposited this morning, so ordered mine too. Can't remember where, but I saw a review on it and it performed amazingly well.


----------



## smorg

Hi Guys.. a little bit of an airflow mod here

I wanted to get the case ready for Push/pull h100 but was concerned about the airflow in the top.. Here is a little guide on how to improve airflow by quite a bit.

Tools you will need.

A flat head screwdriver

a dremel (or similar) or a very sharp bread knife (because not everybody had a dremel)

This is the blade you will need









Using a bread knife will take alot longer









First remove the mesh from the frame, bending the metal back using the screwdriver.









Mark which part of the frame you would like to remove, as you can see from the picture alot of airflow is lost because of the amount of frame.









Start to cut the frame









I would not advise cutting this struct because of the notch in the frame next to it, if you cut it then it could weaken the frame alot.









Now you can see how much more open space there is in the top.









Clean the frame removing any plastic dust particals and re apply the frame in the same way it was removed.

As you can see there will be alot more airflow and you may even be able to fit slightly thicker fans in the top


----------



## Darkcyde

Nice job:thumb:

Did this a while back with the front panel as well.


















Every little bit helps.







:


----------



## smorg

do you get any flapping noises from the thin mesh inside the front panel?


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13665267*
> dude erm.. i would of just painted the stripes on the gpu's..


Yea it's just prime and I need to clean the extra tape off still. I didnt have a twink pen handy ;P I clean it up at some stage


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13666653*
> do you get any flapping noises from the thin mesh inside the front panel?


No flapping but I eventually replaced the nylon mesh with aluminum mesh.

pics


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13664319*
> Looks like you only have a single HDD at the moment? Why not ditch the extra HDD cages?


i have a SSD in the top slot. u just cant see it


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13665854*


Yep done that too.










Accept I used a REAL dremel:










Lol









I had to offset mine slightly for the H70 fan though.

Something to watch out for is vibrations. I was having a little trouble with vibrations and had to really tighten down the tabs to get rid of it. Once I installed the NZXT fan in the front the air flow was so good I decided to leave the front grill the way it is.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey guys, I love this case and am planning to replace my CM with the white version sometime this next week. My question is, do the front drive bays have a 3.5 adapter for a media card reader? My CM had an extra mesh 5.25 insert with a 3.5 hole cut into it just for this purpose. I'll definitely need a place for my media card reader....


----------



## deadsnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13671610*
> Hey guys, I love this case and am planning to replace my CM with the white version sometime this next week. My question is, do the front drive bays have a 3.5 adapter for a media card reader? My CM had an extra mesh 5.25 insert with a 3.5 hole cut into it just for this purpose. I'll definitely need a place for my media card reader....


I just bought my 600T SE and it did not come with one and neither does the black one I believe. I love the case so much, got over the 3.5-inch problem within seconds of looking at it. Only weird thing about my case was that the top panel isn't dust filtered; thought it was quite odd.


----------



## Bill Owen

600T case mod, built exclusively for CORSAIR.


----------



## Darkcyde

^I wish I had the coin to do that to mine. Still my favorite case mod. I added the link to the original thread on the Corsair support forums to the OP again. I must have removed it when I was "renovating". Oh BTY, anyone looking to score a smexy clear acrylic side panel should talk to Bill.^^


----------



## kita24

That 600T looks just like the one I saw on this, frankly stupendous show on YouTube called "Mod Men" [or was it The Mod Men?] regardless it was a bloody good show and I hope they get sponsorship to do more episodes, there was this mental bit each episode kind of like Max Headroom too ; ) Actually, seeing those side scratches I'm pretty sure it is that exact case they did...Mod Man on OCN? Good show old chap!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody else chime in on the 3.5 conversion slot for this case? Does anybody have a media card reader installed in this case? Please let me know as this would be a deal breaker for me if I can't install my media card reader....


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13676330*
> Anybody else chime in on the 3.5 conversion slot for this case? Does anybody have a media card reader installed in this case? Please let me know as this would be a deal breaker for me if I can't install my media card reader....


It doesn't come with a 3.5 adapter. You can purchase aftermarket adapters at virtually any computer store though...or even better, make your own with the mesh.

You could also do an external card reader that would allow you to take it between multiple computers. That is what I have.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13676330*
> Anybody else chime in on the 3.5 conversion slot for this case? Does anybody have a media card reader installed in this case? Please let me know as this would be a deal breaker for me if I can't install my media card reader....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13676740*
> It doesn't come with a 3.5 adapter. You can purchase aftermarket adapters at virtually any computer store though...or even better, make your own with the mesh.
> 
> You could also do an external card reader that would allow you to take it between multiple computers. That is what I have.


As longroadtrip stated, there is no included 3.5" adapter. However, making your own would not be too much of challenge using one of the existing 5.25" mesh drive bay covers. I'd hate for such a small feature be the deciding factor of you purchasing (or not purchasing) such an outstanding case. I would say, the benefits of this case far outweigh the lack of a 3.5" bay.

Aside: It's a ******* dust factory in here lately! I feel like I'm taking the vacuum cleaner hose to the filters every other day lately.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I wonder if the 5.25-to-3.5 mesh adapter from my CM690II would fit in the Corsair?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13677899*
> I wonder if the 5.25-to-3.5 mesh adapter from my CM690II would fit in the Corsair?
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


The mesh looks identical actually. It would probably work just fine. If it doesn't match perfectly you could use that adapter and combine it with one of the 5.25" covers from the 600T and I'm sure you'd have an exact match. Something that looks like it came from the factory, without much of a hassle.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Hi guys,

i´m back with some new pics








I put a 200mm radi from Phobya at the front and a XSPC cooler on my GTX 460,..NOW i can take the 940MHz,..but,..the mosfets *my english its worse







* are to hot for stabil @ furmark.

Later i put a Heatkiller 3.0 CPU cooler, 120mm radi and a hd cooler in my sys.

I hope you like it !


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;13679718*
> Hi guys,
> 
> i´m back with some new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a 200mm radi from Phobya at the front and a XSPC cooler on my GTX 460,..NOW i can take the 940MHz,..but,..the mosfets *my english its worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * are to hot for stabil @ furmark.
> 
> Later i put a Heatkiller 3.0 CPU cooler, 120mm radi and a hd cooler in my sys.
> 
> I hope you like it !


Looks really good; really sexy looking loop! I'm still toying with the idea of installing a real loop and ditching my H50.

Are you planning on sleeving the PSU connectors? Some nice sleeved cables would look amazing with your build! You could just go the easy route like I did, with the NZXT individually sleeved cable extensions. http://www.nzxt.com/new/product.php?series_name=Premium+Cables&series=13 However, these only come in red, white and black. To fit your color scheme you might be forced to sleeve the cables yourself.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13679916*
> Looks really good. Are you planning on sleeving the PSU connectors? Some nice sleeved cables would look amazing with the build? You could just go the easy route like I did, with the NZXT individually sleeved cable extensions. http://www.nzxt.com/new/product.php?series_name=Premium+Cables&series=13


i planning to buy a new one for my new system








,...Corsair AX 850W









i want to use this green and this grey

But i don´t tell to much,...it is a surprise


----------



## acavella

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*


i planning to buy a new one for my new system








,...Corsair AX 850W









i want to use this green and this grey

But i donÂ´t tell to much,...it is a surprise










Those will look awesome in there. The green and grey combo should look great together. I look forward to seeing some more photos, keep them coming.

Wow, seeing some of the sleeve colors they offer at MDPC has inspired me. I think I might purchase some different color sleeves and get to work! Thanks for the link!


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

i have a quick question. how good is the default fan on the back? is a 1150rpm Gentle typhoon better?


----------



## yancyv8

How is the airflow with that loop working for you. I'm being told that the airflow sux if I do the 200mm in the front and the 240 rad on top. BTW that build looks fantastic! I'm doing sort of the same thing in like about 2 weeks but and all red theme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;13679718*
> Hi guys,
> 
> i´m back with some new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a 200mm radi from Phobya at the front and a XSPC cooler on my GTX 460,..NOW i can take the 940MHz,..but,..the mosfets *my english its worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * are to hot for stabil @ furmark.
> 
> Later i put a Heatkiller 3.0 CPU cooler, 120mm radi and a hd cooler in my sys.
> 
> I hope you like it !


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*


Hi guys,

iÂ´m back with some new pics








I put a 200mm radi from Phobya at the front and a XSPC cooler on my GTX 460,..NOW i can take the 940MHz,..but,..the mosfets *my english its worse














* are to hot for stabil @ furmark.

Later i put a Heatkiller 3.0 CPU cooler, 120mm radi and a hd cooler in my sys.

I hope you like it !












What radiator did you use on the top? ill be w/c 'ing my 600T next month and still dont know what will fit?


----------



## yancyv8

I'm gona be using the Black Ice GTS 240 becuase it's thin but I don't think he's using that. His looks thicker.


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yancyv8*


I'm gona be using the Black Ice GTS 240 becuase it's thin but I don't think he's using that. His looks thicker.


kinda looks like a XSPC RS240 to me. same flat black look as my RX240


----------



## yancyv8

So here is the loop I think I'm going to be doing. I'd like to waterblock the mobo but I don't think it will fit. Lemme know if this will work


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Heres my updated pics with GPU and H50


----------



## waynemar66

Ok I need help 200mm stock fan on top or 2 120mm fan?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xMEATWADx95x*


i have a quick question. how good is the default fan on the back? is a 1150rpm Gentle typhoon better?


I believe it's only 1000RPM so the GT 1150 would be better.


----------



## Timo Noize

Tell me what the price of this case????


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timo Noize;13684923*
> Tell me what the price of this case????


Really?

Its $215 AU. I really think that you could find it out by yourself though... Its just a google search away. :/


----------



## Timo Noize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13685263*
> Really?
> 
> Its $215 AU. I really think that you could find it out by yourself though... Its just a google search away. :/


Thanks, simple pricing policy online store is very strange))


----------



## acavella

Inspired by GhOsT_xXx, I paid MDPC-X a visit and ordered some new sleeves. So here in the next week or so I'll be re-sleeving everything again. So, look forward to some new photos.

Going with MDPC-X Black and MDPC-X Aquamarine Blue sleeves. This should match good. I am hoping that the Aquarium blue will match the heatsinks on my motherboard.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13688309*
> Inspired by GhOsT_xXx, I paid MDPC-X a visit and ordered some new sleeves. So here in the next week or so I'll be re-sleeving everything again. So, look forward to some new photos.
> 
> Going with MDPC-X Black and MDPC-X Aquarium Blue sleeves. This should match good. I am hoping that the Aquarium blue will match the heatsinks on my motherboard.


It's also a perfect match for the Corsair memory! I got mine in a few weeks ago and have been making custom cables!


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13688371*
> It's also a perfect match for the Corsair memory! I got mine in a few weeks ago and have been making custom cables!


Looks great. I promise I'm really not trying to buy all the same stuff as you! I think we'll have to start coordinating our purchases to make sure our systems don't end up looking identical at the end...


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13688539*
> Looks great. I promise I'm really not trying to buy all the same stuff as you! I think we'll have to start coordinating our purchases to make sure our systems don't end up looking identical at the end...


No worries at all...I've got a few surprises planned! It will be interesting to see how we each individually use the same colors, etc on our cases!


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

@acavella
no problem,
this site is awesome, i love the sleeve of MDPC.

@ yancyv8
i use two 120mm noiseblocker on top but the 200mm corsair fan its not strong enough i think, i will put a 180mm air penetrator fan from silverstone, together with shrouds in the front.

@xMEATWADx95x
i use a 240mm Magicool radi.
you can buy it on aquatuning.com


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Whats the best fan to put in the 5.25 bays as an intake? anybody got any preferences? Would be nice if it is white led to match the rest.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;13679718*
> Hi guys,
> 
> i´m back with some new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a 200mm radi from Phobya at the front and a XSPC cooler on my GTX 460,..NOW i can take the 940MHz,..but,..the mosfets *my english its worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * are to hot for stabil @ furmark.
> 
> Later i put a Heatkiller 3.0 CPU cooler, 120mm radi and a hd cooler in my sys.
> 
> I hope you like it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Looks good! I have a similair configuration. It's really amazing how much WC you can fit into this case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waynemar66;13683511*
> Ok I need help 200mm stock fan on top or 2 120mm fan?


The 200mm is pretty, but if you prefer function over form, there are some high performance 120 fans to be had.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13688704*
> No worries at all...I've got a few surprises planned! It will be interesting to see how we each individually use the same colors, etc on our cases!


You haven't posted any pics for awhile so I imagine you got something special brewing.

And on a sad note, I think I am going to say so long to my 600T. It's a beautiful case, but you have to make one too many compromises when it comes to Water Cooling. I will be making a mobo upgrade sometime next month and with it I will be getting another case. I am not sure how easy it's going to be to unload the 600T because I broke the fan controller and headphone plug, but I am sure someone will take it. I don't really know which case to get next. I am hoping that there is a more stylish addition to the Obsidian line of cases over computex and it will make my choice easy (I don't like the hard lines of the obsidian, but I like the space), will see. Have fun guys!

:thumb:EDIT: PEEP the CARBIDE SERIES.








http://www.corsair.com/cases/carbide-series.html


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Hey guys,

Just saw another 200mm fan alternative for the 600 series. It's the Bitfenix Spectre 200mm fan, it comes in red, blue, green, orange, and white. It's 200x20mm to so it will fit like the included fan.

Link.

The 200mm models are at the bottom of the page. Just thought they'd be a good option for people wanting a colour coordinated build.









Specifications:
Dimensions (mm)=200 x 20
Current (A)=0.27
Speed (RPM)=500-700
Air Flow (CFM)=65
Noise (dB-A)=19
Air Pressure (mmH2O)=1.48


----------



## pinpin

good !!!


----------



## yancyv8

If I'm going to be cooling my CPU and two 6950's, will a 240 rad and a 200mm rad decrease the temps and keep them low or will I need a third 120mm on the back exhaust?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13665854*
> As you can see there will be alot more airflow and you may even be able to fit slightly thicker fans in the top


You need to cut out the perforated steel in the chassis too, it is murder on airflow, more so than the frame you cut out.

I don't have a radiator in the top, so I mounted my fans to give maximum clearance from the top to get the most exhaust airflow I could. I did a cutout for the rear exhaust fan too.
Still need to work on some cosmetics









I cut out the chassis where the front radiator mounts too.









I got huge gains in airflow from both of those mods.

Instead of a top mount radiator, I have a side panel mount Phobya Quad 480.
I built my own 4 way PWM splitter to help clean up wiring.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleal;13693601*
> You need to cut out the perforated steel in the chassis too, it is murder on airflow, more so than the frame you cut out.


I need to keep it because when the H100 is released I will put it in push/pull and there will be a fair amount of weight hanging


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13696764*
> I need to keep it because when the H100 is released I will put it in push/pull and there will be a fair amount of weight hanging


How will you do it??

I think there will be no room for the push fan in the 600T interior with rad installed..


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13696764*
> I need to keep it because when the H100 is released I will put it in push/pull and there will be a fair amount of weight hanging


Nah, cut it out to the size of the openings in the fans like I did, it doesn't affect the ability of the chassis to support a rad+fans at all.
I had a 240 rad and fans in the top of mine before I gave up on ever getting the airflow to work well in that config, and it was very solid with the metal cut out.
If you don't cut it out, you will have terrible airflow through the rad.
It is bad enough with just the top panel mesh, also having the perforated metal of the chassis still there is a super airflow killer.

You won't be able to do push/pull with the top mount radiator, so don't make any plans for doing so.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;13696829*
> How will you do it??
> 
> I think there will be no room for the push fan in the 600T interior with rad installed..


yeah, I think that is wishful thinking. According to the specs its just a few mm thinner then a GTS rad. Either you would have to use 15mm fans on the inside or you would have to frankenstein a few inches of clearance to the top of the case.

After looking around for a suitable replacement for the 600T (and it doesn't look like any new cases are going to be announced by Corsair other then the Carbide ones), I am thinking to try my hand at modding this case.
The only case I found even remotely interesting was a Case Labs M10, and it's expensive enough to motivate me to roll the dice and play operation on the 600T.
I am going to get a 360 GTS up top, and two (2x) 120 rads mounted up front where the 200mm is. I don't think I could get a regular 240mm rad up front without doing funky things with the drive cage, but if I use two separate 120s, and lie them on their sides, and stack one on top of the other, I should have no problems getting them in. A few holes need to be drilled to mount the fans but thats about it, simple mod. The 360 mod is going to be a tiny bit more difficult. Cutting the opening in the metal top should be easy. Cutting into the plastic molding without melting the plastic will be somewhat more challenging. I may or may not lose the the locking mechanism up top, not sure if it interferes with my plans. One of the objectives is to leave the 600T sleeper stye and all mods undetectable from the exterior.
I am contemplating removing my H70 and using that space for another 120mm rad. I am going to stick with the GTS line from HWlabs since they seem to be built solid and are just the right thickness. With a total of 720mm of cooling, albeit thin rad cooling, I should make the 600T last years instead of a few months.


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13697161*
> I am going to get a 360 GTS up top, and two (2x) 120 rads mounted up front where the 200mm is.


I'd stick with the 200mm rad. Its cooling performance is as good as some 360 radiators if you can get decent airflow through it.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleal;13697403*
> I'd stick with the 200mm rad. Its cooling performance is as good as some 360 radiators if you can get decent airflow through it.


I don't like any 200mm/180mm fans I have tried. I have some 200m NZXTs and they do a good job, but they are louder then I would like. The 200mm rad is a good use of space and probably the best bang for the buck, but the fan selection is crippling.


----------



## gadget_lova

H100 can only be arrange with push pull setup if you put the rad external in top, then you can put the push fan in the case and pull fan on the rad..
But you cannot close the top panel, the radiator and the pull fan will be exposed..
It will be ugly, but if you want the performance so much, just go for it..


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13697454*
> I don't like any 200mm/180mm fans I have tried. I have some 200m NZXTs and they do a good job, but they are louder then I would like. The 200mm rad is a good use of space and probably the best bang for the buck, but the fan selection is crippling.


Yeah, I didn't like the big fans either, so I built a custom plenum to mount two 120mm fans on the 200mm radiator.
The final build has Akasa Viper fans on it in pull.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleal;13703356*
> Yeah, I didn't like the big fans either, so I built a custom plenum to mount two 120mm fans on the 200mm radiator.
> The final build has Akasa Viper fans on it in pull.
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> That is pretty awesome looking. I didn't even know what a plenum was till I googled it, but sounds like an extremely efficient set up. I would love to do the same, but I don't have any type of metal working skills.


----------



## smorg

dont you get any ruble noise because of turbulance?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13704000*
> dont you get any ruble noise because of turbulance?


yeah, does it sound like russian currency?


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13704000*
> dont you get any ruble noise because of turbulance?


In the final assembly, it has fans in pull on it, it actually evens out the airflow through the radiator.


----------



## Mergatroid

Personally I REALLY like the obsidian 650D. It's almost identical to the 600T on the inside, and my kind of looks on the outside. My roommate is getting one this week. Nice case. Unfortunately it has even less room at the top for water cooling but it looks so sweet it really wouldn't bother me. Besides I won't be doing anything fancier than the hydro coolers anyway.

It's too bad the top fan mounting area narrows where the rear top 120 fan mounts in the 600T. If it was one wide size grill all the way to the rear, you could move a full size rad to the left like I did with my H70 so you could use push/pull.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13697161*
> After looking around for a suitable replacement for the 600T (and it doesn't look like any new cases are going to be announced by Corsair other then the Carbide ones),


Dude, this is so a HOT case:

http://www.overclockers.com/corsair-obsidian-800d-case-review/

And it reminds me of the obelisk from 2001.

I feel like such a cheat. I've been working on my old mini case all week. Got it all sanded down and primed. Starting paint tomorrow. It's going to be a sweet H50 cooled spare computer.


----------



## Logical Error

well I just got a 600T in white! woot! the only thing though is that the temps are higher in this case then my antec 900 V3! =(. I love the case, and i really want it to work, but i need to get the temps down i think. I did buy 2 CM excalibers, but maybe i need 2 more.

Temps- CPU-69C prime95, GPU-69-70C OC scanner


----------



## cook

I will join the party a little late. I am still moving stuff around and trying to figure out where to put my hotswap bays. I already have a card reader in the front and am not sure I want to put another 5.25 to 3.5 adapter plate in the front. Any Ideas? This is what it looks like.










And the case:


----------



## CesarNYC

I don't know, the 800D looks like a Lian Li case from 5 years ago (from the outside anyway). Internally it is impressive and up to date, but it stops just short of being a great WC case. So I have a few options I am mulling over at the moment. I can hack up my 600T, which I am still deliberating on. In the end, it will probably still come up short of what I want, but it won't cost me much to do and I will get more performance out of this case.
The second option is keep the 600T as is, maybe even revert some of it back to stock, and use an free standing external rad box like the one Danger Den offers. It would cost as much as buying another 600T, but I would have all the space I could ever want. This idea is growing on me, but I don't know if I would like the look of it connected to the 600T.
My third option is start from scratch and buy a "boutique" case. Mucho dinero, 500 bucks or so. Two that I liked were the XSPC H1 and the Case Labs M10. This would take me some time to put together, but more then likely would end up with a redonkulous rig.
I want to OC and stay quiet, have to pick one.......


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13707154*
> I don't know, the 800D looks like a Lian Li case from 5 years ago (from the outside anyway). Internally it is impressive and up to date, but it stops just short of being a great WC case. So I have a few options I am mulling over at the moment. I can hack up my 600T, which I am still deliberating on. In the end, it will probably still come up short of what I want, but it won't cost me much to do and I will get more performance out of this case.
> The second option is keep the 600T as is, maybe even revert some of it back to stock, and use an free standing external rad box like the one Danger Den offers. It would cost as much as buying another 600T, but I would have all the space I could ever want. This idea is growing on me, but I don't know if I would like the look of it connected to the 600T.
> My third option is start from scratch and buy a "boutique" case. Mucho dinero, 500 bucks or so. Two that I liked were the XSPC H1 and the Case Labs M10. This would take me some time to put together, but more then likely would end up with a redonkulous rig.
> I want to OC and stay quiet, have to pick one.......


Well, for your current specs a 240, 120 and 200 rads would be heaps, even with really quiet fans...

That may be your best bet at the moment.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13707154*
> I want to OC and stay quiet, have to pick one.......


Tough choice. However, personally, I enjoy modding cases. I would have no problem trying a few ideas before giving up on the 600.

Have you thought about the 200 side rad? You could try your original idea and mount it outside. I think that would look pretty sweet. It would be cool to make some hinges on the rear of the side panel too so you could open it like a door with the rad on it (mounted inside or out).

Lol, purchase another windowed side panel and add an outside rad on the right side too.

Remove the optical drive bays and cover the front of the computer with rads. Get a slim optical drive and custom mount it under the front usb connectors/fan controller or just use a USB external optical drive if you ever need it.

Are you more concerned with your cpu, case or video card temps? I've heard some people complain they can't get "good" overclocks from the HD6950 even with water cooling. I thought you were happy with the results of your water rig?


----------



## CloudFire

I had some free time, so I re-did my wirings and made it way cleaner. Added a nzxt white led strip around the case, and added in white cable extensions for the psu 24pin and gpu's








































































I wake up loving this case more and more everyday <3


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cook;13707005*
> I will join the party a little late. I am still moving stuff around and trying to figure out where to put my hotswap bays. I already have a card reader in the front and am not sure I want to put another 5.25 to 3.5 adapter plate in the front. Any Ideas? This is what it looks like.


you want it to be hot swapable as in removable?

this is 3 in to 2 5.25" bays

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/icy-dock-mb-453spf-fits-into-2-525-bays-hosting-3-sata-sataii-hard-drive-with-hot-swapable

but if you want a normal adapter with dampening get the sharkoon vibe fixer pro

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/sharkoon-vibe-fixer-pro-mounting-adaptor-for-25-35-hdd-into-a-35-525-bay


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13707786*
> Well, for your current specs a 240, 120 and 200 rads would be heaps, even with really quiet fans...
> 
> That may be your best bet at the moment.


I thought so too, but after installing the 200mm rad the temps are not all that amazing. I saw my GPU hit 57ºC (the hotter of the two). My set up is in a room that can get pretty warm (it was 29ºC when I ran Kombustor), and of course there is the possibility I botched something on the install, but I think its because of the compromises I had to make with the install. I will post a pic of my latest config to show what I mean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13707805*
> Tough choice. However, personally, I enjoy modding cases. I would have no problem trying a few ideas before giving up on the 600.
> 
> Have you thought about the 200 side rad? You could try your original idea and mount it outside. I think that would look pretty sweet. It would be cool to make some hinges on the rear of the side panel too so you could open it like a door with the rad on it (mounted inside or out).
> 
> Lol, purchase another windowed side panel and add an outside rad on the right side too.
> 
> Remove the optical drive bays and cover the front of the computer with rads. Get a slim optical drive and custom mount it under the front usb connectors/fan controller or just use a USB external optical drive if you ever need it.
> 
> Are you more concerned with your cpu, case or video card temps? I've heard some people complain they can't get "good" overclocks from the HD6950 even with water cooling. I thought you were happy with the results of your water rig?


Yeah, I am not happy with the GPUs. I am now getting a look at what summer time temps are going to be. I am able to run 950/1450 with 1.28V, which I know is a ton of V but anything less is just not 100% stable. I am happy with the speeds, but can do better with the temps from what I read in the WC forum. I am getting about the same performance out of my custom WC loop that I am getting from my H70, which is either a credit to Corsair or I really need to reseat my blocks.


----------



## ra_27

does any one know if the H100 will fut OK in the 600t case?

I think it have to go with raid inside case and fans on the top pulling air up and out.

I hope it all go inside but I don't think it will.

what do you all think?


----------



## cook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


you want it to be hot swapable as in removable?

this is 3 in to 2 5.25" bays

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/icy-d...h-hot-swapable

but if you want a normal adapter with dampening get the sharkoon vibe fixer pro

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/shark...o-a-35-525-bay



Good Choices, but the back of it has 2 Sata ports









I may be stuck using another one of these silver stone adapters:









I wish they would make a 5.25 to 3.5 adapter that had card reader functions built into the adapter.

What is the best way to flip the large Exhaust fan on the top to an intake. I notice the front fan has an adapter, can I get more adapters from Corsair?


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cook*


Good Choices, but the back of it has 2 Sata ports









I may be stuck using another one of these silver stone adapters:









I wish they would make a 5.25 to 3.5 adapter that had card reader functions built into the adapter.

What is the best way to flip the large Exhaust fan on the top to an intake. I notice the front fan has an adapter, can I get more adapters from Corsair?


to be honest no 3.5" drive exceeds sata 2 anyway.. I can link some hotswapable 2.5" to 5.25" bays if you like


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27;13710495*
> does any one know if the H100 will fut OK in the 600t case?
> 
> I think it have to go with raid inside case and fans on the top pulling air up and out.
> 
> I hope it all go inside but I don't think it will.
> 
> what do you all think?


I can only answer according to the announced specs, but should fit no problem. Its thin enough (less then 30mm), and the 600T does have the standard 15mm rad spacing. The only thing/wrinkle here is if your familiar with this case, you will have to mount the two fans for the H100 in the "crawl space" under the mesh grill. So it would go mesh grill, fans, case, H100 rad. Of course you lose the 200mm fan on the top, and along with it the lights. I think the vendor has stated more then once they won't make anything that will not fit in their cases so it's a safe bet.


----------



## yancyv8

Definitely try and do something with the 600t. I really want someone else to do something spectacular because I really have no idea what I want to with mine. I want to get it painted a chrome white and get some custom side panels made up but I don't have the money since I ordered $600 worth of watercooling parts......Heres an idea I have for the side panel. Not the exact same thign but similar.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I don't know, the 800D looks like a Lian Li case from 5 years ago (from the outside anyway). Internally it is impressive and up to date, but it stops just short of being a great WC case. So I have a few options I am mulling over at the moment. I can hack up my 600T, which I am still deliberating on. In the end, it will probably still come up short of what I want, but it won't cost me much to do and I will get more performance out of this case. 
The second option is keep the 600T as is, maybe even revert some of it back to stock, and use an free standing external rad box like the one Danger Den offers. It would cost as much as buying another 600T, but I would have all the space I could ever want. This idea is growing on me, but I don't know if I would like the look of it connected to the 600T.
My third option is start from scratch and buy a "boutique" case. Mucho dinero, 500 bucks or so. Two that I liked were the XSPC H1 and the Case Labs M10. This would take me some time to put together, but more then likely would end up with a redonkulous rig. 
I want to OC and stay quiet, have to pick one.......


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13713033*
> Definitely try and do something with the 600t. I really want someone else to do something spectacular because I really have no idea what I want to with mine. I want to get it painted a chrome white and get some custom side panels made up but I don't have the money since I ordered $600 worth of watercooling parts......Heres an idea I have for the side panel. Not the exact same thign but similar.


That is a sick paint job. If you are going to look for inspiration, a lambo is not a bad place to start.









So this is what I am working with. I don't think its a bad set up, its just not a great one. I thought about it and no matter what I just can't fit a thick 360 rad, which is the bare minimum to build a quiet WC set up. I have some overlap on top, and no space to do push pull. I could mount onto the side panels, but I don't know about adding all that weight/vibration on the doors. Plus I have Mothra and Ghidorah for children and can just see them drop kicking the side of the case for laughs.
More I think about, the external rad box looks like a solid choice. If I tuck it behind something so its out of sight, I could live with it. I can't think of any other cons. If I go external I could finally use the window I bought, which means I could get one of those new Corsair lighting kits.....hmmmm


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13714804*
> More I think about, the external rad box looks like a solid choice. If I tuck it behind something so its out of sight, I could live with it. I can't think of any other cons. If I go external I could finally use the window I bought, which means I could get one of those new Corsair lighting kits.....hmmmm


Corsair light kits? Haven't seen these yet, ill have to check them out.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## yancyv8

Ya how does this light kit work? I looked at it on corsair but I have no idea what to do wiht it.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13715804*
> Ya how does this light kit work? I looked at it on corsair but I have no idea what to do wiht it.


It's part of the Corsair Link kit. You can add up to 33 light strips per channel. Will be available in the US in July for $139.
http://www.corsair.com/pressrelease/corsair-announces-first-corsair-link-kits


----------



## compudaze

May has come and gone, but there's still no sign of the 650D/600TSE fans on Corsairs site :/


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudFire*











I wake up loving this case more and more everyday <3










Well done. Nice job.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I am getting about the same performance out of my custom WC loop that I am getting from my H70, which is either a credit to Corsair or I really need to reseat my blocks.


Wow, that's a little disappointing. What are other people getting for temps using wc on these cards?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*










More I think about, the external rad box looks like a solid choice. If I tuck it behind something so its out of sight, I could live with it. I can't think of any other cons. If I go external I could finally use the window I bought, which means I could get one of those new Corsair lighting kits.....hmmmm


There are some really nice external rads out there:
http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...hp?cPath=28_41
http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Pr...ad.asp?idx=183

You're system is looking awesome man. And that Corsair lighting/cooling kit looks tasty. Nice to know you don't have to have a latest gen cooling solution to make use of the kit.


----------



## KrunchatizeMeKapn

w00t i just ordered the SE! I'm so excited, pics to come!


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


May has come and gone, but there's still no sign of the 650D/600TSE fans on Corsairs site :/










i'm still waiting for them to be on the site aswel.. if they are not up toimorrow il contact george


----------



## antipesto93

will a 240mm rad + 120mm fans fit at the top of this case?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


will a 240mm rad + 120mm fans fit at the top of this case?


Yes it most definitely will!

Just a slim radiator though like the RS240. It will not support a push/pull fan configuration though.


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


will a 240mm rad + 120mm fans fit at the top of this case?


you need to put the rad where the 200mm fan is and above that is a serperate compartment that opens from the top where you put the 2 120mm x 25mm fans


----------



## antipesto93

Thanks all, Its a Corsair h100, will check the depth of the rad


----------



## antipesto93

ok its
122mm x 275mm x 27mm


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

The H100 will fit!


----------



## antipesto93

thanks, +Rep


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Well done. Nice job.










Thanks Merga







!


----------



## antipesto93

are the HDD bays next to the front large fan easily removable? - or do you need to drill out rivets
thanks


----------



## arjan400016

Its easy, its only screwed.

I got mine 600t in white today


----------



## antipesto93

Thanks, much appriciated

In the UK, The retail price for the Black and white is the exact same
but i know someone selling the black version for 50 pounds cheaper than the white one!

So i prefer the white, but black is 50 pounds cheaper "Â£$Â£%^%^


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


Thanks, much appriciated

In the UK, The retail price for the Black and white is the exact same
but i know someone selling the black version for 50 pounds cheaper than the white one!

So i prefer the white, but black is 50 pounds cheaper "Â£$Â£%^%^


Decisions, decisions!!

The white one would be the best to get if you like it more. Plus it already has a windowed side panel while the standard 600T doesnt! So that means something less to buy later...

If you want the windowed panel that is!


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Decisions, decisions!!

The white one would be the best to get if you like it more. Plus it already has a windowed side panel while the standard 600T doesnt! So that means something less to buy later...

If you want the windowed panel that is!


the black 600t he is selling has a window aswel







makes the decision even harder, probably go with the white


----------



## arjan400016

The white one comes with the window or mesh side panel.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjan400016;13723100*
> The white one comes with the window or mesh side panel.


So does the standard side panel add-on.

But yer man, go for the one you really want! That'd be the best option in the long run anyway.


----------



## Synthean

Well, got most of my stuff in yesterday and starting on the build, I will post a pic when I have completed the build. Here is a pic of the items I have already received. I plan on tweaking and dressing up inside the case before the reveal.


----------



## FullMetalZero

Looks good Synthean. Get to work! haha


----------



## antipesto93

just ordered the 600T white!


----------



## acavella

Just started some re-sleaving of the system. I just finished one, you can obviously see the lone blue cable. Matches pretty well. Unfortunately, I am just too tired to continue on tonight. Stay tuned for another update this weekend when it should be done. I have a lot of cables to re-sleeve!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13723533*
> Well, got most of my stuff in yesterday and starting on the build, I will post a pic when I have completed the build. Here is a pic of the items I have already received. I plan on tweaking and dressing up inside the case before the reveal.


Where are you going to put that 200mm Xigmatek fan?

My understanding with the white 600T is that they increased the stock fans RPM from 600 - 1000 to improve airflow.


----------



## Nambo

I've updated my rig since January









Sorry the pics were taken with an iphone 4,
Made it into black and blue theme, with white leds and blue fans in the front
warning to all: white leds reveals all the dust in ur case (ALL THE DUSTTT!!)

i had 4x noctua NFP12s on my mesh window but only made my gpu 3-6degrees celcius cooler, and was alot louder.
With the Window on its silent i only hear my 1tb WD black when my ssd isnt in use.


----------



## Synthean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;13727522*
> Where are you going to put that 200mm Xigmatek fan?
> 
> My understanding with the white 600T is that they increased the stock fans RPM from 600 - 1000 to improve airflow.


Yeah, I was going to replace the front 200 fan but I did my own testing and it seemed that the corsair fan pushed more air than the xigmatek fan, so I put the corsair fan back in.


----------



## KrunchatizeMeKapn

well, the case is here. Now i just gotta wait for all my other parts. Should be here tomorrow or saturday.

All i can say right now is wow. This case is pure sex.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Yes it is...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13720832*
> There are some really nice external rads out there:
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/default.php?cPath=28_41
> http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=183
> 
> You're system is looking awesome man. And that Corsair lighting/cooling kit looks tasty. Nice to know you don't have to have a latest gen cooling solution to make use of the kit.


External Rad box....Gogogogo!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I wonder how they perform...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13730304*
> I wonder how they perform...


I have read that they have the potential to outperform their internal counterparts. Better air flow outside plus thicker rads should mean a big change in temps at lower db. I will be going with the danger den one so I can reuse my pump and fans, but that Koolance one looked awesome.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I have read that they have the potential to outperform their internal counterparts. Better air flow outside plus thicker rads should mean a big change in temps at lower db. I will be going with the danger den one so I can reuse my pump and fans, but that Koolance one looked awesome.


That's good to hear.

The koolance one is prettyyyyyy sweet though!


----------



## goodtobeking

You might wanna stay away from that Zalman Reserator. As it is make with "Material: Anodized Pure Aluminum". And the aluminum and copper, from you blocks, will create a reaction. Which is bad.

The Koolance has an option for both. Make sure you steer clear of aluminum in your loop, or contacting the water in your loop.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


You might wanna stay away from that Zalman Reserator. As it is make with "Material: Anodized Pure Aluminum". And the aluminum and copper, from you blocks, will create a reaction. Which is bad.

The Koolance has an option for both. Make sure you steer clear of aluminum in your loop, or contacting the water in your loop.


That may just be the actually case. Not the WC parts.

But, it may very well could be both or the rad.


----------



## goodtobeking

True, but they didnt mention any other material. So personally I wouldnt risk it.

But If they fins were the only aluminum parts, and the reservoir itself was plastic/plexi/other material, then it would not conduct heat very well. And if the reservoir part was copper/nickel/stainless, they would have mentioned that.

Although I do like the idea of the reservoir that just radiates heat. And I almost bought one when I was ordering my parts for my first loop. Then I seen the T-Virus reservoir that Frozen_Q makes. Great decision mes thinks.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

They are sexy! Good buy.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just ordered my 600TSE yesterday and should be here tomorrow! So excited but I still have a lot of stuff to wait on. Still no GTX 580 Lightnings on Amazon....


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13734069*
> Just ordered my 600TSE yesterday and should be here tomorrow! So excited but I still have a lot of stuff to wait on. Still no GTX 580 Lightnings on Amazon....


Nice!

Should fit in well with your Star Wars build name too!


----------



## Ocnewb

I absolutely love this case!! I will post some pics with my cards jamming in it, not until my gf gets back with my camera tho







. Anyway, awesome case!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb;13734123*
> I absolutely love this case!! I will post some pics with my cards jamming in it, not until my gf gets back with my camera tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyway, awesome case!


Kinky...


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13734161*
> Kinky...










. This case is much roomy than my last Phantom, it's also much wider! I have no problems jamming 1 5970 and 2 5870 in it. 1 of my 5870 is a Dell OEM with long backplate so it's as long as the 5970. They're literately 2x long 5970 and a 5870 and this case can house them without a sweat







.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb;13734199*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This case is much roomy than my last Phantom, it's also much wider!


Wow, that really puts it's size into perspective!

I know Corsair calls it mid-tower, but compared to other full-tower cases it's the same size!


----------



## Ghilly

Hi guys just received my 600t se this morning







pictures later when i have finninshed the build.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghilly;13735315*
> Hi guys just received my 600t se this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures later when i have finninshed the build.


so many people getting these now


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13735321*
> so many people getting these now


Can blame them!_!


----------



## acavella

Some more progress with the sleeving. Still have quite a bit of work left. Still need to do SATA (data/power), PCIe, 12V ATX, and the H50. Please let me know what you guys think of the blue/black color combo on the sleeves.


----------



## Ghilly

Hi Guys as promished pics of my 600t se build. wow i love this case-such a pleasure to build in and fantastic build quality.













































Can i Join?


----------



## arctg

My Corsair 600T..mods in progress
Link this forum


----------



## antipesto93

What fan controller looks best on the 600t se?
I have a Lamptron fc6, but thats black brushed metal, will it look ok or out of place lol


----------



## arctg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13738017*
> What fan controller looks best on the 600t se?
> I have a Lamptron fc6, but thats black brushed metal, will it look ok or out of place lol


analog or digital?

*Analog*-ZALMAN MFC1 PLUS SILVER

*Digital*- NZXT SENTRY LX - Multipanel


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghilly;13737937*
> Hi Guys as promished pics of my 600t se build. wow i love this case-such a pleasure to build in and fantastic build quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i Join?


if you turn your power supply round the correct way.. lol


----------



## eternal7trance

Hey just a heads up guys, there's a black 600t open box on newegg right now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139003R&cm_re=600t-_-11-139-003R-_-Product


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13737907*
> Some more progress with the sleeving. Still have quite a bit of work left. Still need to do SATA (data/power), PCIe, 12V ATX, and the H50. Please let me know what you guys think of the blue/black color combo on the sleeves.


Its a little underexposed but the cabling looks superb.


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghilly*


Hi Guys as promished pics of my 600t se build. wow i love this case-such a pleasure to build in and fantastic build quality.













































Can i Join?










Phenominal setup you going down right there! And what is that fan controller you got in there? I like it but the color doesn't match...


----------



## Semaphore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudFire*


I had some free time, so I re-did my wirings and made it way cleaner. Added a nzxt white led strip around the case, and added in white cable extensions for the psu 24pin and gpu's



















Awesome! Very nice.






















Where did you buy those white extension cables?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nambo;13728242*
> I've updated my rig since January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pics were taken with an iphone 4,
> Made it into black and blue theme, with white leds and blue fans in the front
> warning to all: white leds reveals all the dust in ur case (ALL THE DUSTTT!!)
> 
> i had 4x noctua NFP12s on my mesh window but only made my gpu 3-6degrees celcius cooler, and was alot louder.
> With the Window on its silent i only hear my 1tb WD black when my ssd isnt in use.


Nice job bud. That light really lights up the case well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghilly;13737937*


That looks great. Love the led fans on the side. I have that same fan controller but I took it out because I didn't think it matched the case very well (600T Graphite), however it's a really good controller. It does a good job of controlling the fans by offering a good delta between low settings and high settings. I also like how it can control one PWM fan as well as four 3 pin fans by using the provided 3 pin splitter cable. Definitely a very functional controller.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What did you guys do about the USB 3.0 front panel connector? I have a USB 3.0 header on my mobo and I want to find some sort of adapter to plug the cable into rather than run it out the back and into my I/O panel. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13743628*
> Phenominal setup you going down right there! And what is that fan controller you got in there? I like it but the color doesn't match...


zalman MFC3- i cant decide if it looks good or bad


----------



## Semaphore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13745603*
> What did you guys do about the USB 3.0 front panel connector? I have a USB 3.0 header on my mobo and I want to find some sort of adapter to plug the cable into rather than run it out the back and into my I/O panel. Anybody have any ideas?


I was thinking the same thing. I think this adapter should work. Although, I've not try it yet.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12740/cpa-570/Lian_Li_UC-01_USB30_to_20-Pin_Converter_UC-01.html


----------



## arjan400016

This one looks ba bit better i think








It has just one connection but for a 600t you dont need more.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13738017*
> What fan controller looks best on the 600t se?
> I have a Lamptron fc6, but thats black brushed metal, will it look ok or out of place lol


That fan controller should look great in the 600T.

Here is the one I'm using (with the black faceplate):

http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php/products/strike-x/40-strikexcase/105-strikexpanel.html


----------



## Ghilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13738203*
> if you turn your power supply round the correct way.. lol


Yeah that has been addressed now thanks for pointing that out, coming from an antec 300 before this i never thoight to turn it round lol.


----------



## Ghilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13743628*
> Phenominal setup you going down right there! And what is that fan controller you got in there? I like it but the color doesn't match...


Yeah that fan controller is the one headache i have with this setup. Unfortunatly there is no swop out facia's on these so i'm on the lookout for a replacement.
I'm just a little reluctant as i really like my mfc3.

I have also decided to swop out the red led fans with white ones if i can find one with decent performance- hopefully with high static pressure as they will be cooling the dual rads i plan fitting to the side, Just got to save up for the blocks

Also guys before i take the plunge on the water loop what are your thoughts on fitting 2x dual rad on the side panal. On that topic perhaps someone here with pearls of wisdom can answer a few things i have been thinking about.

1.Will it provide enough cooling for cpu-gpu loop

2 how will it differ in cooling capacity and performance vs a roof mounted rad

inputs welcome

Ghilly


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghilly;13747219*
> 
> 1.Will it provide enough cooling for cpu-gpu loop
> 
> 2 how will it differ in cooling capacity and performance vs a roof mounted rad
> 
> inputs welcome
> 
> Ghilly


You could paint the silver bit of the fan controller black or white









1) - Put it this way, I had a standard performance Slim 360mm radiator, cooling a 2500k @ 5ghz, and a GTX480 overclocked. in furmark the gpu never hit above 55c, and with IBT the cpu never went about 70 -- this was with low speed silent 1000rpm fans
-- so if you just had a 360mm rad at the top, thats the sort of performance you would get

you would get better performance with 2x 240's on the side, but would be alot of hassle lol


----------



## Ghilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13747261*
> You could paint the silver bit of the fan controller black or white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) - Put it this way, I had a standard performance Slim 360mm radiator, cooling a 2500k @ 5ghz, and a GTX480 overclocked. in furmark the gpu never hit above 55c, and with IBT the cpu never went about 70 -- this was with low speed silent 1000rpm fans
> -- so if you just had a 360mm rad at the top, thats the sort of performance you would get
> 
> you would get better performance with 2x 240's on the side, but would be alot of hassle lol


was that a push pull config on your 360?

The reason i ask is looking at the space in the roof i think i will be limited to mounting fans on only one side of the rad............hmmmmm if only they did an 800d in white..









but those temps give me something to aim for, although 5Ghz is a bit far for my poor 920







if i can keep the temps on this damm space heater .... i mean 480 under control i will be happy.

a third thought iv had is maybe go for an external rad hmmmm decisions decisions:exhappysm

Ghilly


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghilly;13747327*
> was that a push pull config on your 360?
> 
> The reason i ask is looking at the space in the roof i think i will be limited to mounting fans on only one side of the rad............hmmmmm if only they did a 800d in white..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but those temps give me something to aim for, although 5Ghz is a bit far for my poor 920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i can keep the temps on this damm space heater .... i mean 480 under control i will be happy.
> 
> a third thought iv had is maybe go for an external rad hmmmm decisions decisions:exhappysm
> 
> Ghilly


Hey, I had push -pull ACRyan BlackfireUV4 120mm's @ 50% speed (1000rpm) so they where silent.

in the 600t, at the top, i guess you couldn't do push pull, only push(or pull)

5ghz would be a bit hard lol, I would say the heat output is similar to an i7-920 @ 4.4ghz

extermal rad would be best for performance
or you could screw the radiator to the solid side panel (with a large spacer)

i ended up selling the WC gear, if i really wanted silence it would cost me too much, and the leak risk was killing me







- found that a corsair h100 will probably be the best choice in the 600t + a cool gpu would be the best choice for silence


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghilly;13737937*
> Hi Guys as promished pics of my 600t se build. wow i love this case-such a pleasure to build in and fantastic build quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i Join?


Wow, what kinda fans are u running? How's the sound level on them? Gj btw


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudFire;13747672*
> Wow, what kinda fans are u running? How's the sound level on them? Gj btw


Look like coolermaster R4's to me, Great case fans, Not so great cpu/radiator fans, high air flow but rubbish pressire


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semaphore;13743650*
> Awesome! Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsups:thumbsups
> Where did you buy those white extension cables?


Thanks man! I got them at http://www.jab-tech.com/. The Gpu extension ones are only 6 inches, so it's quite short, they barely make it to the rubber grommets to be connected w/the psu (but still works), but the 24pin one is quite long so it should be easy to work with.


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13747674*
> Look like coolermaster R4's to me, Great case fans, Not so great cpu/radiator fans, high air flow but rubbish pressire


Ah okay, I'll look into them, thanks


----------



## Synthean

Ok...here is my initial build to make sure everything works....I still have some custom things to do and tidy up a bit. .....

















Think I can join the club?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13747817*
> Think I can join the club?


Added you to the list two days ago.









Nice rig!


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13747817*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I can join the club?


That looks great, how did you get the white tubes? Painted, replaced, or covered lol


----------



## Synthean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13748009*
> That looks great, how did you get the white tubes? Painted, replaced, or covered lol


I cheated, I just used 3/8 spilt loom and covered the existing tubes loom then zipped tied the ends .........


----------



## Ghilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudFire;13747672*
> Wow, what kinda fans are u running? How's the sound level on them? Gj btw


They are coolermaster sickleflows the noise is a little higher than i would like but its not excessive as i have all the others on my fan controller.
I had the side window in at first but i have found this case to be a few degrees higher than my old Antec so adding these have brought my temps back to what i'm used to.

Anti is right they are very good at shifting air just no good for rads or heatsinks.


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghilly;13748555*
> They are coolermaster sickleflows the noise is a little higher than i would like but its not excessive as i have all the others on my fan controller.
> I had the side window in at first but i have found this case to be a few degrees higher than my old Antec so adding these have brought my temps back to what i'm used to.
> 
> Anti is right they are very good at shifting air just no good for rads or heatsinks.


They're not good for rad's?!!! I have them everywhere in my case and I'm out of budget to get new ones for my 240.......I pissed when I bought them anyways cuz they weren't as bright as frozencpu had a pic of.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13748995*
> They're not good for rad's?!!! I have them everywhere in my case and I'm out of budget to get new ones for my 240.......I pissed when I bought them anyways cuz they weren't as bright as frozencpu had a pic of.


its good that they are not too bright. This way they look more sleek and professional









They are not IDEAL for rads, you can still use them, Akasa Apache's or gentle Typhoones would be better for rads, but it is a very small difference


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13749030*
> its good that they are not too bright. This way they look more sleek and professional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not IDEAL for rads, you can still use them, Akasa Apache's or gentle Typhoones would be better for rads, but it is a very small difference


Akasa Vipers are better for higher FPI Rads. They are the same as Apaches, but go to 2000RPM instead of 1300RPM. They both have great static pressure for their flow though.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13749042*
> Akasa Vipers are better for higher FPI Rads. They are the same as Apaches, but go to 2000RPM instead of 1300RPM. They both have great static pressure for their flow though.


if you can stand any noise above 1300


----------



## dennyb

Nothing fancy here ,but I would still like to join

@ Darkside...I see from your profile you are a machinist. same here but I have been retired for a loooong time. ...since July -99


----------



## Frontsidebus

Finally after more then 6 years I decided that I have to retire my Coolermaster PAC-T01 to "Computer made from spare parts" duty. It's a very nice high quality case but was designed for a previous generation of hardware. The 80mm fans were noisy and inefficient and it was very cramped inside.
My rig is nothing special, a few years old now. I'm going to upgrade to the latest gear soon though. I've got my eyes on that Corsair H100...








Probably the only case on the market today that I really felt the urge to buy.









Temps are: Front inlet, top exhaust, GPU and CPU.









Was cutting edge when I bought this kit anyway...









Sorry for the poor quality pictures.

Thanks for looking. Can I join?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13751103*
> Finally after more then 6 years I decided that I have to retire my Coolermaster PAC-T01 to "Computer made from spare parts" duty. It's a very nice high quality case but was designed for a previous generation of hardware. The 80mm fans were noisy and inefficient and it was very cramped inside.
> My rig is nothing special, a few years old now. I'm going to upgrade to the latest gear soon though. I've got my eyes on that Corsair H100...
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pictures.
> 
> Thanks for looking. Can I join?


looks great! - the h100 was £81 pre-order at scan. but today they put the price up to 90, - still the cheapest on the net


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13749059*
> if you can stand any noise above 1300


Well my good man, thats what PWM is for. I wouldnt do without it now that I use it.

Mine only hit 2k when my Cpu reaches 72C. And I fold at 66-70C. The last 200 or so RPM is when they start to get noticeable.

EDIT: plus they were $1 cheaper when I ordered mine. But the yellow is ugly as hell.


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13747817*
> Ok...here is my initial build to make sure everything works....I still have some custom things to do and tidy up a bit. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I can join the club?


Is that a logitech g-500 mouse i see? ;D


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13751103*
> Finally after more then 6 years I decided that I have to retire my Coolermaster PAC-T01 to "Computer made from spare parts" duty. It's a very nice high quality case but was designed for a previous generation of hardware. The 80mm fans were noisy and inefficient and it was very cramped inside.
> My rig is nothing special, a few years old now. I'm going to upgrade to the latest gear soon though. I've got my eyes on that Corsair H100...
> 
> Thanks for looking. Can I join?


Ah, no wonder that mb looks so familiar. I also had a Q9450 with the DS4 in my previous build as well. Great choice! The Q9450 still goes for quite a bit on ebay, 130-150$, so that should ease the money for your new build soon


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13747817*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I can join the club?


Hey, nice job on the H60 hoses. Haven't seen anyone else do that yet. Give you a little + rep for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13751103*
> Finally after more then 6 years I decided that I have to retire my Coolermaster PAC-T01 to "Computer made from spare parts" duty. It's a very nice high quality case but was designed for a previous generation of hardware. The 80mm fans were noisy and inefficient and it was very cramped inside.
> My rig is nothing special, a few years old now. I'm going to upgrade to the latest gear soon though. I've got my eyes on that Corsair H100...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was cutting edge when I bought this kit anyway...


Hey. Nice job! I did that same thing you did. There's nothing wrong with your rig. Latest and greatest parts are fantastic to have, but a rig a couple of years old can still cut the mustard. My sig rig mainboard, CPU and memory are a few years old too but they are still working great. All the games I play are getting high frame rates thanks to the two HD6970(ish) cards I'm running. It would be nice to update the internal hardware every year, but it's actually fairly wasteful (not that I wouldn't do it if I could afford it). I may update the remaining parts this fall or winter but I'm in no rush since I'm so happy with how my current system is running.

Be sure to join the H50/70 club (it's for all the Hydro coolers, they haven't changed the name yet) and let us know how the H100 does in your system if you get it. It should go with your case beautifully.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13751415*
> Well my good man, thats what PWM is for. I wouldnt do without it now that I use it.


Agreed 100%. I have my H70 hooked up with two Scythe 2K RPM High Flow PWM fans and I couldn't be happier with it. They're very quiet at low loads and only really start revving when the cpu is under high stress and they're still quieter than my video card fans get under high load. I also love that my BIOS does the adjusting for me and I don't have to bother with them.


----------



## Frontsidebus

H100 pre-ordered. Stage one of my system's modernisation has begun, I've been out the loop for a while so I'll have to see what's what. Never really felt up to water-cooling as I could never be bothered with chopping up cases to fit rads or matching pumps to blocks ect. Those two empty 120mm fan holes in the top of this case are just itching to get filled though.

Anybody had experience in swapping out the 200mil fans on these things and if so what ones would be a worthwhile replacement? The front fan, probably due to being on it's side seems to generate more motor noise then the other.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13758381*
> H100 pre-ordered. Stage one of my system's modernisation has begun, I've been out the loop for a while so I'll have to see what's what. Never really felt up to water-cooling as I could never be bothered with chopping up cases to fit rads or matching pumps to blocks ect. Those two empty 120mm fan holes in the top of this case are just itching to get filled though.
> 
> Anybody had experience in swapping out the 200mil fans on these things and if so what ones would be a worthwhile replacement? The front fan, probably due to being on it's side seems to generate more motor noise then the other.


Did you pre-order it at scan - i think that's the cheapest, especially if you get free next day delivery. and i think they will be the first to get it in stock









I am getting this case tomorrow, I hear the stock 200mm fans are fine, replacing them with anything else would be too loud - the biggest increase in performance you will find is i if you cut out the honeycomb grill (if there is one..)


----------



## Frontsidebus

That did cross my mind but I'll wait till I've had this case more then a week before I get the Dremmel out.









Allway use Scan these days. Super service and reasonable prices.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13758594*
> That did cross my mind but I'll wait till I've had this case more then a week before I get the Dremmel out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allway use Scan these days. Super service and reasonable prices.


yeah <3 pre-ordered 2 days ago for only 81 pounds, then the next day it went up to 90!


----------



## Frontsidebus

One thing I dislike about this case is that the HDD rack completely mutes the "whooouuup" noise that my Spinpoints make when starting. I liked that noise...


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13758685*
> One thing I dislike about this case is that the HDD rack completely mutes the "whooouuup" noise that my Spinpoints make when starting. I liked that noise...


hehe i know what you mean









Just saw these 'modular fans'
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-007-SH&utm_source=froogle
might be good for the side panel fans
so you can easily take the side panel off without worrying about the cables being pulled ( the cables can be disconnected from the fan)


----------



## Synthean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudFire;13752081*
> Is that a logitech g-500 mouse i see? ;D


It sure is....good eye....

Mergatroid Quote:
Hey, nice job on the H60 hoses. Haven't seen anyone else do that yet. Give you a little + rep for that.

Thanks, I thought peeps would think it was cheezy because I just covered the black ones....thanks!


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13758995*
> 
> Thanks, I thought peeps would think it was cheezy because I just covered the black ones....thanks!


Might have to steal your idea


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13747817*
> Ok...here is my initial build to make sure everything works....I still have some custom things to do and tidy up a bit. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I can join the club?


What are you the NB/SB temps of your ASUS Crosshair in the 600SE? I have the Exact same setup Please let me know. Im wondering if my temps are off. thanks.


----------



## Enrapting

Hi guys, Just joined up on here been watching this thread for a while now. I've got a 600T SE on it's way should be here Tuesday. I'm watercooling my CPU and I have an XSPC RS240 Rad so the fans will be going in the roof under the mesh, Would I be best having the fans in push or pull?

Thanks.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enrapting*


Hi guys, Just joined up on here been watching this thread for a while now. I've got a 600T SE on it's way should be here Tuesday. I'm watercooling my CPU and I have an XSPC RS240 Rad so the fans will be going in the roof under the mesh, Would I be best having the fans in push or pull?

Thanks.


being in intake would be the best temps for the watercooling loop, but would heat up the inside of your case like made

so i would use it as an exhaust, the air going in will only have been warmed by the gpu, but atleast all the hot air goes straight out the case

Would like to know how you get on, i have a H100 pre-ordered and plan on mounting it on the top, and the 120mm fans between the roof and the grill. My main concern is the fans will now have TWO grills to have to blow through, so i might end up cutting one of the grills out









i dont think push pull would work with a 120mm up top


----------



## Enrapting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


being in intake would be the best temps for the watercooling loop, but would heat up the inside of your case like made

so i would use it as an exhaust, the air going in will only have been warmed by the gpu, but atleast all the hot air goes straight out the case

Would like to know how you get on, i have a H100 pre-ordered and plan on mounting it on the top, and the 120mm fans between the roof and the grill. My main concern is the fans will now have TWO grills to have to blow through, so i might end up cutting one of the grills out









i dont think push pull would work with a 120mm up top



Cheers for the reply. Yeah I have two 5850's which dump heat into the case so I'd imagine it'd suck some of that air in, maybe if they were intakes though the back exhaust fan would get most of it? but then again that is a lot of heat inside the case...


----------



## TC_Fenua

Hi all !

First post, hehe.

I bought this case two months ago ( I had an Antec 900 before that ) and I had several problems with it : temperature and noise. I chose this case mainly for the great cable management and its look. And from several reviews site, they advertised its good cooling capabilities ... Yeah right









On stock fan configuration I had those temperature at idle ( while browsing the web ) and on load ( playing The Witcher 2 at Ultra settings ) :

_A bit high, huh ?_

Then I said to myself : " There's something wrong with this airflow configuration ", and I search the web for more information on how to lower the temperatures and about fans configuration, and I tried this one : I tossed the upper and back stock fans and replaced them with one Noctua NF-S12B FLX at the back for exhaust and two of the same model at the top, as intake fans ( vs the exhaust stock configuration ).

I basically changed the stock negative pressure system to a positive pressure system. And I flipped upside down my PSU ( fan downward ) to isolate it from the rest of the case. I relocated the top HDD cage at the bottom in front of the PSU. I removed the assistant fan I had on the motherboard and relocated my sound card on the top most x1 PCI-e slot so that my graphic card will be able to breath a lot better ( the assistant fan was too high to plug anything in the top x1 PCI-e slot ).

Note : The 50x50x10 mm Fractal Design Silent Series fan is a POS ( noisy, clunky at time and marginally usefull, with a delta T of about 1-3° C, and this at 2.5-3k RPM ).

Here are my results after the modifications :

_A lot better, huh ?







_

All and all, it's a pretty good case, but I got mixed feelings about it. I might sell it to buy a Silverstone FT02-BW in the future, better suited for our hot temperatures in here.

Without further ado, here some pictures of the build ( chronologic order, some changes happened in the course of time ), and there is nothing fancy, just a plain old air cooled system without any custom parts or anything :

_It started like that_


_Noctua NH-D14_


_Asus Sabertooth P67_


_Corsair Dominator 2Gb 1600 C8 ram modules_


_Intel i7-2600k in its new home







_


_Ram clearance with the huge NH-D14_


_CPU cooler installed on the motherboard_


_General view of the build_


_Her brown Majesty, the Noctua NH-D14







_


_Graphic and sound card_


_Action shot_


_Close-up on the CPU cooler_


_Top HDD cage relocated_


_The POS assistant fan_


_Poor graphic card is struggling to breath_


_HDD cage relocated at the bottom_


_Exit the stock fans, welcome to the Noctuas !







_


_Sound card relocated after the removal of the assistant fan_

Sorry for all the pictures, I felt like sharing a bit








In the future, I may change my graphic card, and get a GTX 590 when there'll be models with non-reference coolers ( Please MSI, devellop a GTX 590 Twin Frozr III Lighthning







).

I got some benchmarks results here and some other pictures I didn't post here. Feel free to browse my other albums as well









_My setup and my trusty Daffy Duck cup







_

Am I in the Club now ?









PS: English isn't my native language, so be gentle with the grammar and vocabulary


----------



## antipesto93

^ Thats amazing









I just got my white 600T, wont post pics till i get my h100 and new gpu though









One problem, in both this and my 800D
When i put my fan controller in, and screw it, its too far pushed IN to the case
so the holes are too far back, i gues i will have to drill new holes into the fan controller


----------



## smorg

looks good but i would mount the 2 noctual fans at the top inside the compartment and would get a duel ssd to 3.5" converter so you only need 1 hd cage


----------



## Synthean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;13759818*
> What are you the NB/SB temps of your ASUS Crosshair in the 600SE? I have the Exact same setup Please let me know. Im wondering if my temps are off. thanks.


My idle temps for NB is 39C and SB 35C using PC PROBE II to monitor....I'll have to get back to you on load temps.....got to go work. What is yours running?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;13768073*
> Hi all !
> 
> First post, hehe.
> 
> I bought this case two months ago ( I had an Antec 900 before that ) and I had several problems with it : temperature and noise. I chose this case mainly for the great cable management and its look. And from several reviews site, they advertised its good cooling capabilities ... Yeah right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On stock fan configuration I had those temperature at idle ( while browsing the web ) and on load ( playing The Witcher 2 at Ultra settings ) :
> 
> Then I said to myself : " There's something wrong with this airflow configuration ", and I search the web for more information on how to lower the temperatures and about fans configuration, and I tried this one : I tossed the upper and back stock fans and replaced them with one Noctua NF-S12B FLX at the back for exhaust and two of the same model at the top, as intake fans ( vs the exhaust stock configuration ).
> 
> I basically changed the stock negative pressure system to a positive pressure system. And I flipped upside down my PSU ( fan downward ) to isolate it from the rest of the case. I relocated the top HDD cage at the bottom in front of the PSU. I removed the assistant fan I had on the motherboard and relocated my sound card on the top most x1 PCI-e slot so that my graphic card will be able to breath a lot better ( the assistant fan was too high to plug anything in the top x1 PCI-e slot ).
> 
> Note : The 50x50x10 mm Fractal Design Silent Series fan is a POS ( noisy, clunky at time and marginally usefull, with a delta T of about 1-3° C, and this at 2.5-3k RPM ).
> 
> Here are my results after the modifications :
> 
> All and all, it's a pretty good case, but I got mixed feelings about it. I might sell it to buy a Silverstone FT02-BW in the future, better suited for our hot temperatures in here.
> 
> Without further ado, here some pictures of the build ( chronologic order, some changes happened in the course of time ), and there is nothing fancy, just a plain old air cooled system without any custom parts or anything :
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures, I felt like sharing a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, I may change my graphic card, and get a GTX 590 when there'll be models with non-reference coolers ( Please MSI, devellop a GTX 590 Twin Frozr III Lighthning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I got some benchmarks results ]. Feel free to browse my other albums as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _My setup and my trusty Daffy Duck cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _[/CENTER]
> 
> Am I in the Club now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: English isn't my native language, so be gentle with the grammar and vocabulary


Thats one mighty impressive first post. Great photo spread. Glad to see you experimented with another airflow configuration and it worked!

I have a love/hate relationship with this case. Love the looks but hate the temps. And yet I don't have the heart to carve up its beautiful face. I keep wanting to some how enhance the cooling (hoe into a housewife).

I am waiting on the 990FX boards to be available in the US before I do any major changes, but I think I have a few minor experiments to try. I am going to get rid of the HDD cages like many have done. I wanted to try mounting the SSDs behind the motherboard tray, I have seen this on many high end cases and it should only take the right sized drill bit and screws to secure. Next experiment is to do push/pull on a 200mm rad I have mounted in the front fan area. If I move the HDD cages I can make it all fit.

That Sabertooth board looks good for monitoring temps!


----------



## antipesto93

Hi, Quick question, How do you remove the front of the case?

Underneathe the two hard drive cages there is a little plastic box, but you can get to the screws underneath it as the front faceplate is in the way
- there are some clips on the inside of the case but they dont seem to do anything


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13769747*
> Hi, Quick question, How do you remove the front of the case?
> 
> Underneathe the two hard drive cages there is a little plastic box, but you can get to the screws underneath it as the front faceplate is in the way
> - there are some clips on the inside of the case but they dont seem to do anything


With a little finesse you can work the six clips holding the bezel off, but you have to make sure the 5.25 bays are clear because they can interfere with the bezel. Also, if you just want to remove the plastic podium thing, you only need to do the bottom and middle clips (both left and right sides) and you should have just enough clearance to get at the screws. At least it worked for me. Not sure if there are any changes between the original and the SE.


----------



## antipesto93

ah this worked, thanks +rep, Didnt want to break the clips, it just needed alot of force


----------



## bmckenna

This weekend, I completed the mod mentioned a few pages back (removing the plastic grill from the front and top latching panels). Not too difficult with a dremel, though I eventually wound up going with a small hacksaw and finishing off the jagged edges with the dremel. Still contemplating what I'm going to do about the top fan...still contemplating replacing with some alternate fans, but newegg stopped selling the Xigmatek crystal fans in white, and none of the other 120mm white LED fans I've found look that great. May just get some Noctuas as a previous poster mentioned, or something along those lines (non-LED 120mm fans).

What are the opinions on the Corsair H80/H100? I read that the initial self-contained watercooling setups were basically as good as high-quality air coolers, but nowhere near "true" liquid cooling setups...not sure if these are any better, or worth the price (currently running a CM Hyper 212+ with push/pull).


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13770520*
> This weekend, I completed the mod mentioned a few pages back (removing the plastic grill from the front and top latching panels). Not too difficult with a dremel, though I eventually wound up going with a small hacksaw and finishing off the jagged edges with the dremel. Still contemplating what I'm going to do about the top fan...still contemplating replacing with some alternate fans, but newegg stopped selling the Xigmatek crystal fans in white, and none of the other 120mm white LED fans I've found look that great. May just get some Noctuas as a previous poster mentioned, or something along those lines (non-LED 120mm fans).
> 
> What are the opinions on the Corsair H80/H100? I read that the initial self-contained watercooling setups were basically as good as high-quality air coolers, but nowhere near "true" liquid cooling setups...not sure if these are any better, or worth the price (currently running a CM Hyper 212+ with push/pull).


I was running a Megahalem w/ push/pull AP-15s and noticed no difference between that and my H70. I do like the Hydro series coolers because they are small (lot more room in the case) and as efficient. I plan to upgrade to the H100 once it is available.

EDIT: Had planned to do a full WC loop, but am going to put that in my main server instead.


----------



## bmckenna

Sorry, didn't do my research to see the H80/H100 aren't even out yet







. Whoops.


----------



## longroadtrip

I think they are supposed to be released this week. Have heard a lot of people talking about June 10...but who knows...that could be the ship date to stores...I would like to see a review or 2 before I get mine though....made that mistake with my new Corsair Force 3 SSD....looks like that is a SandForce problem though.


----------



## acavella

Having trouble with the Force 3 ? I just got mine tonight and it is working fine. What trouble are you having?


----------



## acavella

Just put my Corsair Force 3 120GB drive in. Seems to be working well. Slowly getting there with the sleeving. Have a few more cables to sleeve, so much work! Let me know what you guys think. Sorry for the poor photos and excessive use of the flash. Will fix that next time around.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13770520*
> This weekend, I completed the mod mentioned a few pages back (removing the plastic grill from the front and top latching panels). Not too difficult with a dremel, though I eventually wound up going with a small hacksaw and finishing off the jagged edges with the dremel. Still contemplating what I'm going to do about the top fan...still contemplating replacing with some alternate fans, but newegg stopped selling the Xigmatek crystal fans in white, and none of the other 120mm white LED fans I've found look that great. May just get some Noctuas as a previous poster mentioned, or something along those lines (non-LED 120mm fans).
> 
> What are the opinions on the Corsair H80/H100? I read that the initial self-contained watercooling setups were basically as good as high-quality air coolers, but nowhere near "true" liquid cooling setups...not sure if these are any better, or worth the price (currently running a CM Hyper 212+ with push/pull).


all of the corsair all in one watercoolers will perform better than your CM hyper, however the h50 would only be SLIGHTLY better

the h100 or h70 (not sure about h60) would be pretty good, they will match or beat high end air coolers ( Noctua dh14) and the corsair coolers do look better.

- a custom loop beats everything, but there is a risk of leaking, the hassle, the space, and the cost.

When you say plastic grill, Do you mean the plastic bits that go accross the front/top panels? If so, i am planning on removing those too, - in the name of increasing air flow.
I also cut out the front and rear honeycomb grill - MASSIVELY increased airflow and decreased noise -and you cant even see that they have been removed









I am planning on mounting a h100 up top, but the fans would need to go through two fan grills, overall very restrictive, going to have to find a way to overcome that - i would cut out some of the top 2 x 200 fan grill but i have a feeling, if i did this, the radiator would pull on the remaining metal and cause it to sagg.


----------



## antipesto93

sleeving from ModPc.co.uk

















- rough job, Done with plies, but with the front cover on, you cant till









-- Holes on the case for my fan controller are too far back ( The front of the fan controller does not line up with the front of the case)









some random pic


















more on the inside when i get my new hardware


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13775069*
> sleeving from ModPc.co.uk


Looking pretty good. Excellent colors!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13775125*
> Looking pretty good. Excellent colors!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


Yeah, Well, I got someone else to sleeve them for me, But that dosen't matter lol


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13774644*
> Having trouble with the Force 3 ? I just got mine tonight and it is working fine. What trouble are you having?


Force 3 support thread on CSF


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13768903*
> looks good but i would mount the 2 noctual fans at the top inside the compartment and would get a duel ssd to 3.5" converter so you only need 1 hd cage


Thanks for the input







I didn't think about mounting the top fans in the outside of the case, I might try that later. About the SSDs , I think it's a great idea, so I would be able to install a better 180-200 mm fan in the front.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13769176*
> Thats one mighty impressive first post. Great photo spread. Glad to see you experimented with another airflow configuration and it worked!
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with this case. Love the looks but hate the temps. And yet I don't have the heart to carve up its beautiful face. I keep wanting to some how enhance the cooling (hoe into a housewife).
> 
> I am waiting on the 990FX boards to be available in the US before I do any major changes, but I think I have a few minor experiments to try. I am going to get rid of the HDD cages like many have done. I wanted to try mounting the SSDs behind the motherboard tray, I have seen this on many high end cases and it should only take the right sized drill bit and screws to secure. Next experiment is to do push/pull on a 200mm rad I have mounted in the front fan area. If I move the HDD cages I can make it all fit.
> 
> That Sabertooth board looks good for monitoring temps!


Thanks for the comments







I'm in the same boat as you, it's a love/hate relationship also for me : I love its look and awesome cable management, but the stock cooling isn't just good enough for my needs ( and I plan to 1/ chnage my graphic card for a GTX 590 /2 or buy another GTX 580 ). And I don't want to modify it without being able to put it back to stock, since I will be able to sell it for a good price here. That case is a real puzzle when it comes to find a good cooling solution for the front, haha


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13774644*
> Having trouble with the Force 3 ? I just got mine tonight and it is working fine. What trouble are you having?


Go look at the Corsair forums. There is a problem with the SandForce Firmware. This is across all brands that utilize the SandForce 22xx SATA III controller. Mine is working for now, posted a little blog of what I did in the Corsair forum. Seems they are getting a lot of BSOD's and the drives just flat out disappearing in the BIOS. That is what happened to me, ALL of my drives disappeared. I was able to go in and get everything working though. I've been stable for 48 hours so far with only 1 freezeup.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13775168*
> Force 3 support thread on CSF


Thanks Darkcyde I hadn't seen that yet. Just got done reading through the posts.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13775219*
> Go look at the Corsair forums. There is a problem with the SandForce Firmware. This is across all brands that utilize the SandForce 22xx SATA III controller. Mine is working for now, posted a little blog of what I did in the Corsair forum. Seems they are getting a lot of BSOD's and the drives just flat out disappearing in the BIOS. That is what happened to me, ALL of my drives disappeared. I was able to go in and get everything working though. I've been stable for 48 hours so far with only 1 freezeup.


Thanks for the info. Disregard my PM, I was being impatient.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## longroadtrip

Acavella- No worries! What speeds are you getting out of yours? On the 4k I'm getting 514 write and 553 read.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13775418*
> Acavella- No worries! What speeds are you getting out of yours? On the 4k I'm getting 514 write and 553 read.


What are you using to test ? I haven't run anything yet. I just finished with a fresh install about an hour ago.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13775454*
> What are you using to test ? I haven't run anything yet. I just finished with a fresh install about an hour ago.


Right now just Atto Disk Benchmark. That is what Corsair recommends. It's not the best but it does work.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13775852*
> Right now just Atto Disk Benchmark. That is what Corsair recommends. It's not the best but it does work.


Ill give it a shot tomorrow. It's pretty late here and I just shut off the computer for the second time.

What do you think of the black/blue sleeves? Looking forward to seeing yours and seeing how they differ.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13775935*
> Ill give it a shot tomorrow. It's pretty late here and I just shut off the computer for the second time.
> 
> What do you think of the black/blue sleeves? Looking forward to seeing yours and seeing how they differ.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


Sleeves look great! I meant to say something earlier and got distracted...










After 72 hours of running stable, my Force 3 ssd finally gave up the ghost. Hope SandForce gets the new firmware out soon!


----------



## CesarNYC

Hey all, I know a bunch of people have expressed interest in a WC set up for their 600T, and many people wind up getting a EK GPU block. For those of you who don't check the WC sub forum regularly, steer clear of any Nickel plated EK water blocks. Looks like they have a QC problem and the official EK response/remedy is rubbing some people the wrong way. Just a heads up.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13778807*
> Hey all, I know a bunch of people have expressed interest in a WC set up for their 600T, and many people wind up getting a EK GPU block. For those of you who don't check the WC sub forum regularly, steer clear of any Nickel plated EK water blocks. Looks like they have a QC problem and the official EK response/remedy is rubbing some people the wrong way. Just a heads up.


I have a copper/acetal CPU block and a res/pump top from EK. After seeing the response to the plating defects from the CEO, I am compelled no to do business with them any more. That being said, I don't see any reason to use nickel plated blocks in the first place. Bare copper is always going to transfer heat better than nickel plated copper anyway. It may look "bling", but the extra cost is not worth it IMHO.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just got my 600T SE in today! Too bad I'm still waiting on GPU's, SSD, fans, lights, PSU...


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


all of the corsair all in one watercoolers will perform better than your CM hyper, however the h50 would only be SLIGHTLY better

the h100 or h70 (not sure about h60) would be pretty good, they will match or beat high end air coolers ( Noctua dh14) and the corsair coolers do look better.

- a custom loop beats everything, but there is a risk of leaking, the hassle, the space, and the cost.

When you say plastic grill, Do you mean the plastic bits that go accross the front/top panels? If so, i am planning on removing those too, - in the name of increasing air flow.
I also cut out the front and rear honeycomb grill - MASSIVELY increased airflow and decreased noise -and you cant even see that they have been removed









I am planning on mounting a h100 up top, but the fans would need to go through two fan grills, overall very restrictive, going to have to find a way to overcome that - i would cut out some of the top 2 x 200 fan grill but i have a feeling, if i did this, the radiator would pull on the remaining metal and cause it to sagg.


This post - http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post13665854

That's what I did up top.

Also, Darkcyde's immediately following shows what I did with the front panel - http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post13666577

Still thinking about replacing the top 120mm with 2x120mm, and possibly putting a 140 or 2x120mm in the front, if I can fit them/mount them easily. Don't know if removing the front honeycomb would prevent that. Someone mentioned hot glue?

How reliable are the all in one loops? I have the same concerns about leaking, though I suppose to a lesser extent. We will see what the budget allows for...but am thinking that the real benefit the Corsair coolers have is ease of installation/a bit more peace of mind than a traditional watercooling setup, without the flexibility to add GPU cooling (currently the hottest item in my case, so...would probably be interested in liquid cooling the gpu if I went this route).


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bmckenna*


This post - http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post13665854

That's what I did up top.

Also, Darkcyde's immediately following shows what I did with the front panel - http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post13666577

Still thinking about replacing the top 120mm with 2x120mm, and possibly putting a 140 or 2x120mm in the front, if I can fit them/mount them easily. Don't know if removing the front honeycomb would prevent that. Someone mentioned hot glue?

How reliable are the all in one loops? I have the same concerns about leaking, though I suppose to a lesser extent. We will see what the budget allows for...but am thinking that the real benefit the Corsair coolers have is ease of installation/a bit more peace of mind than a traditional watercooling setup, without the flexibility to add GPU cooling (currently the hottest item in my case).


Thanks, I plant on doing the same thing, i hope it doesn't weaken the top too much









the all one one Corsair watercoolers, - its pretty much almost impossible for them to leak, i have only ever heard of it happening once and corsair replaced the dudes entire system









custom loops, higher change of leaking, but if you are very careful you can do it safely.


----------



## antipesto93

i didnt get a corsair sticker with my case lol.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bmckenna*


This post - http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post13665854

That's what I did up top.

Also, Darkcyde's immediately following shows what I did with the front panel - http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post13666577

Still thinking about replacing the top 120mm with 2x120mm, and possibly putting a 140 or 2x120mm in the front, if I can fit them/mount them easily. Don't know if removing the front honeycomb would prevent that. Someone mentioned hot glue?

How reliable are the all in one loops? I have the same concerns about leaking, though I suppose to a lesser extent. We will see what the budget allows for...but am thinking that the real benefit the Corsair coolers have is ease of installation/a bit more peace of mind than a traditional watercooling setup, without the flexibility to add GPU cooling (currently the hottest item in my case, so...would probably be interested in liquid cooling the gpu if I went this route).


All in one loops seem to be just as reliable as any another cooling solution out there. The Corsair forums show people do have their problems, but from what I see most spring from incorrect installation. For the money my H70 is best cooler I have ever used. The major advantage to all in one cooling is price (like 1/6th the price of a custom) and maintenance free operation (install it and try to keep it from getting dusty, that's about it). But if you want liquid GPU cooling you don't have this option, yet. 
The custom route is fraught with expensive and confusing choices, but is more robust and can handle additional components/upgradeable. Going in I was worried about leaks but after seeing how fittings work I would think leaks happen because of either serious manufacturer defects that would show up right away on a leak test, or you did something really silly on the install. You do have to worry about cleaning out your custom loop regularly, which can mean just changing the water to dismantling everything and scrubbing the channels in the water blocks. I personally like the Corsair Hydro line, but they don't have any other offerings besides CPU cooling.


----------



## bmckenna

I'm remotely considering an XSPC Rasa 240mm kit. Does anyone have a thick radiator mounted inside the case? From what I've read, you either need a thick 240mm radiator, a 360mm radiator, or multiple radiators to effectively cool both CPU and GPU. I'm assuming you mount the radiator inside the case, fans outside the case (but under the pop-out metal piece on this case) blowing cold air from outside onto the reservoir...but I am completely ignorant about watercooling.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13782941*
> I'm remotely considering an XSPC Rasa 240mm kit. Does anyone have a thick radiator mounted inside the case? From what I've read, you either need a thick 240mm radiator, a 360mm radiator, or multiple radiators to effectively cool both CPU and GPU. I'm assuming you mount the radiator inside the case, fans outside the case (but under the pop-out metal piece on this case) blowing cold air from outside onto the reservoir...but I am completely ignorant about watercooling.


as a rough guide:
i had a cheap 360mm radiator, with push pull fans @ 1000rpm (pretty silent)

this kept my gtx 480 at 55c load
and my [email protected] at 70c load

so i would say minimum and normal 360, or a very high performance 240 mm

in a 6006, for a 360mm you might need to mode it
a thick 240mm wont fit


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13775069*
> -- Holes on the case for my fan controller are too far back ( The front of the fan controller does not line up with the front of the case)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some random pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more on the inside when i get my new hardware


have the same Problem i think the fan controllor is designed like this, so that the buttons arent sticking out too much, but that's just what i htink.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram;13786042*
> 
> more on the inside when i get my new hardware


have the same Problem i think the fan controllor is designed like this, so that the buttons arent sticking out too much, but that's just what i htink.[/QUOTE]

yeah, I think i might just drill a new set of holes into the side of the controller when i get time


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13782263*
> i didnt get a corsair sticker with my case lol.


They (Corsair stickers) come with PSU's I think....


----------



## acavella

Yay, I get to return my less than 24 hours old Corsair Force 3 120GB drive. Now I get to fight with Corsair about shipping to an APO address.

*Edit:* It looks like Corsair is going to work with me and ship to my APO. +1 for Corsair and their customer service department.


----------



## FullMetalZero

Corsair has one of the best customer service in my opinion. I had a bad fan and a dented side panel and they shipped new ones out to me and received them in a week!
Thats pretty quick!

ASRock on the other hand, I don't even want to go into that. 3 weeks and they still have not responded about my RMA.


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

anyone know the max radiator size to fit on the inside top of the case? will the XSPC RS240 fit?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xMEATWADx95x;13788379*
> anyone know the max radiator size to fit on the inside top of the case? will the XSPC RS240 fit?


240mm is best up top, an rs240 can fit but not in Push + Pull

360 can be modded to fit i think


----------



## Synthean

Ok....I clean the inside up a bit....but ended up having to replace window with mesh for gpu heat. All comments welcomed!

























In the next few weeks, I am going to cut out the supports in the top panel and front panel to allow more airflow as those of you on here have....thanks for the ideas guys and girls....


----------



## Synthean

LOL.....I like to look at it as "******* Cable Sleeving"? .....LOL


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13789123*
> LOL.....I like to look at it as "******* Cable Sleeving"? .....LOL


LOL, I like it. You should really consider going with some real cable sleeve in the future. It would look really clean. Right now it sort of has a 1980s science fiction/space ship engine look with all the tubing.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13789042*
> Ok....I clean the inside up a bit....but ended up having to replace window with mesh for gpu heat. All comments welcomed!
> 
> In the next few weeks, I am going to cut out the supports in the top panel and front panel to allow more airflow as those of you on here have....thanks for the ideas guys and girls....


I like the look, the only thing I might have done differently is not use black zip ties. Maybe white or clear ones would have been better. On the other hand maybe the contrast is more interesting, but I would like to see how the both look. I personally don't like the cable sleeve/flowing ribbons look, but if you did want it you can by the premade extensions. They are priced super cheap compared to how long it would take you do cable them yourself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13789200*
> LOL, I like it. You should really consider going with some real cable sleeve in the future. It would look really clean. Right now it sort of has a 1980s science fiction/space ship engine look with all the tubing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


That about sums it up, it does have a very "2001" feel, but it is cool and definitely a unique style. All that is needed now is a big ole red Led and to call it HAL.


----------



## BaGan

Hello everybody!

Been lurking for awhile now and getting inspiration. Many awesome setups!
I've got this baby, but dont have any pic as of now.

But I am doing some theory/thoughts around a future update/upgrade at the cooling. Can't test it since I dont have the parts, and Corsair H100 and Corsair Link isnt out yet. But I've done some awsome paint drawing of two of my thoughts I would really like some feedback on. What I would like out of this is best possible cooling with air (not really interested in liquid cooling), and OC as much as possible with air.

2600k @ 4,4GHz (SpeedStep, Turbo and HT OFF)

Asus GTX 580 Direct CUII @ 850 CC

SCYTHE GENTLE TYPHOON 120MM FAN 1850RPM x 3 (For the radiator on top and the third is the one hitting the GTX 580)

SCYTHE SLIP STREAM 120MM FAN 1200RPM x 6

Corsair H100 radiator on top.

200mm fan front are the stock one.

Corsair Link for automatic temp monitoring/control and thus noise

*600T airflow #1:
*Not sure how or if it would work if the two top on the sidepanel could exhaust hot air from the top on the GTX 580?

*600T airflow #2:
*Pretty standard. But I'm not sure where the hot air from the GTX580 would go? most through the back fan? or through the radiator?

Any thoughts?


----------



## TC_Fenua

BåGan, I would use the airflow #2 with a slight change: use the top fans as intakes and let the positive pressure get rid of the hot air through the back of the case. It worked really well for me. Check my post here for more infos


----------



## antipesto93

more pics of the h100
http://www.corsair.com/blog/corsair-link-gaming-pc-build-log/


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13779537*
> I have a copper/acetal CPU block and a res/pump top from EK. After seeing the response to the plating defects from the CEO, I am compelled no to do business with them any more. That being said, I don't see any reason to use nickel plated blocks in the first place. Bare copper is always going to transfer heat better than nickel plated copper anyway. It may look "bling", but the extra cost is not worth it IMHO.


Don't they use nickle because it doesn't corrode or oxidize as bad as copper does? Copper conducts better, but the surface can oxidize. That's the only reason I can come up with for plating the copper. Of course, they plate copper RCA connectors (and just about everything else) with gold. Considering copper is a better conductor than gold this doesn't make much sense either unless you take oxidizing into account.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13789042*
> Ok....I clean the inside up a bit....but ended up having to replace window with mesh for gpu heat. All comments welcomed!


Very nice there bud. Goes with the case very well. I used black tubing like that on my first 600T build. It was a real b!tch to rout it and fit it all. Can we see a picture of the other side (the "dark side").
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;13768073*
> Hi all !
> 
> First post, hehe.
> 
> 
> _Asus Sabertooth P67_


Well done. Love that Sabertooth board. Might have to get me one.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13794405*
> more pics of the h100
> http://www.corsair.com/blog/corsair-link-gaming-pc-build-log/


The LED kits really stick out like a sore thumb against the black interior. Too bad they could not use black PCB to mount the LEDs. IT will be tricky to incorporate it into a build and not ruin the look.

On a side note, has anyone else been disappointed with the retention mechanism of their AirFlow Fan that came w/Dominator Sticks? It's a wobbly mess. I actually own the Air Flow Pro light kit that goes on top of that too, but too much vibration made me take it all off. I wonder if anyone has ever tried to mount the Pro light kit to a ram waterblock.....


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13795397*
> The LED kits really stick out like a sore thumb against the black interior. Too bad they could not use black PCB to mount the LEDs. IT will be tricky to incorporate it into a build and not ruin the look.


Yeah defo, I would possible hide them in the drive bays or behind the mobo, so that you can just see it as some...ambient lighting......#

the strips are so short too


----------



## arjan400016

Starting to build my 600t. Will take some time to finish meanly because windows dos not recognize my aquastream pump so i sent it RMA. Here is a first pic.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjan400016;13797472*
> Starting to build my 600t. Will take some time to finish meanly because windows dos not recognize my aquastream pump so i sent it RMA. Here is a first pic.


lmao i hope you modded the case for them radiators to allow more airflow..


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13795404*
> Yeah defo, I would possible hide them in the drive bays or behind the mobo, so that you can just see it as some...ambient lighting......#
> 
> the strips are so short too


The strips used there are prototypes, we'll have a cover for them that diffuses the light a bit so it'll be much less blatant. Three of the LED strips come with the kit and they're pretty bright, but you can expand up to 33 strips per channel on a single lighting controller, and each lighting controller has two channels, so if you want more lighting, we'll sell some add-ons that won't be too expensive.

The channels can be independently controlled, too. Right now each channel has three modes in Corsair Link:

1. Set to static color (256 shades of RGB for 16 million colors) and choose whether to "pulse" or not.

2. Set to 2 or 4 color cycle (I call this disco mode) which lets you select either 2 or 4 colors and the LEDs cycle through those colors in order.

3. Set to temperature controlled. You drag the LED to any temperature group identified in the case (hard drive, GPU, CPU, analog sensors, etc) and then select the temperature points (say, 35C, 45C, 55C) and then select a color for each temp point (Green, Yellow, Red for example) and the LED will change color based on the temperature of the item it's tied to.

It's pretty cool when you see it work in person. But those strips are not the final product.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjan400016;13797472*
> Starting to build my 600t. Will take some time to finish meanly because windows dos not recognize my aquastream pump so i sent it RMA. Here is a first pic.


wow, you are not playing, that is a serious hard core set up. I did not think a 240 would fit up front, let alone two side by side. And the 360 up top looks a bit cramped, would love to see some more pics how you managed to fit it all in.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13798379*
> The strips used there are prototypes, we'll have a cover for them that diffuses the light a bit so it'll be much less blatant. Three of the LED strips come with the kit and they're pretty bright, but you can expand up to 33 strips per channel on a single lighting controller, and each lighting controller has two channels, so if you want more lighting, we'll sell some add-ons that won't be too expensive.
> 
> The channels can be independently controlled, too. Right now each channel has three modes in Corsair Link:
> 
> 1. Set to static color (256 shades of RGB for 16 million colors) and choose whether to "pulse" or not.
> 
> 2. Set to 2 or 4 color cycle (I call this disco mode) which lets you select either 2 or 4 colors and the LEDs cycle through those colors in order.
> 
> 3. Set to temperature controlled. You drag the LED to any temperature group identified in the case (hard drive, GPU, CPU, analog sensors, etc) and then select the temperature points (say, 35C, 45C, 55C) and then select a color for each temp point (Green, Yellow, Red for example) and the LED will change color based on the temperature of the item it's tied to.
> 
> It's pretty cool when you see it work in person. But those strips are not the final product.


Oh wow, Thats much better then!
that's a lot of colours, i expected only red/blue or something!

will probably invest in one if the price is right!


----------



## arjan400016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13798390*
> would love to see some more pics how you managed to fit it all in.


The 360 is a little out of the middle to give clearance for the motherboard.
And of course a cutout for the third fan. I can't do a middel push fan because it would interfere whit the memory modules.




























The 2x240 was pretty though to install. I cut out the bottom and modded
the front bezel and the feet to fit around them.


----------



## antipesto93

^ Thats amazing


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13775418*
> Acavella- No worries! What speeds are you getting out of yours? On the 4k I'm getting 514 write and 553 read.


Took me a while to get around to this. While I'm still running the drive, I decided to bench it. On the 4k bench I got, 475 write and 534 read. I also decided to bench my mechanical RAID, not quite as impressive at the 4k: 124 write and 125 read.

I have yet to have a problem with the drive, I almost want to just keep it. However, I'd hate to have problems with it in a couple months and not be able to get it replaced. So, I'm still going to send it back once Corsair customer service figures out what they want to do with my APO address.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjan400016;13799412*
> The 360 is a little out of the middle to give clearance for the motherboard.
> And of course a cutout for the third fan. I can't do a middel push fan because it would interfere whit the memory modules.
> 
> The 2x240 was pretty though to install. I cut out the bottom and modded
> the front bezel and the feet to fit around them.


Thats pretty ingenious stuff. Let me be the first to give +1 rep. We salute you!


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjan400016;13799412*
> The 360 is a little out of the middle to give clearance for the motherboard.
> And of course a cutout for the third fan. I can't do a middel push fan because it would interfere whit the memory modules.
> 
> The 2x240 was pretty though to install. I cut out the bottom and modded
> the front bezel and the feet to fit around them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13799995*
> Thats pretty ingenious stuff. Let me be the first to give +1 rep. We salute you!


I have to agree CesarNYC. That truly is an impressive solution to the lack of full size WC options in the 600T. I would love to see how this thing performs when all is said and done. Please keep us updated on the build. I really like the way you crammed that 240 in there. +1


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody here running an H60 with the 600T? I had to return my A70 and concede that a water cooler like the corsair is the only option I have to fit with my vengeance RAM. I want to run two fans in p/p with it and was wondering if anybody has mounted the radiator this way in a 600T?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13799850*
> Took me a while to get around to this. While I'm still running the drive, I decided to bench it. On the 4k bench I got, 475 write and 534 read. I also decided to bench my mechanical RAID, not quite as impressive at the 4k: 124 write and 125 read.
> 
> I have yet to have a problem with the drive, I almost want to just keep it. However, I'd hate to have problems with it in a couple months and not be able to get it replaced. So, I'm still going to send it back once Corsair customer service figures out what they want to do with my APO address.


Yeah..I would return it too. The corsair forums are saying it's a combination of hardware and the firmware failing. Mine died after 72 hours...haven't tried to bring it back up so I can image it yet, so it could still work.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13800221*
> Anybody here running an H60 with the 600T? I had to return my A70 and concede that a water cooler like the corsair is the only option I have to fit with my vengeance RAM. I want to run two fans in p/p with it and was wondering if anybody has mounted the radiator this way in a 600T?


I had an H50 with P/P and a 20mm shroud between the push fan and the radiator. It all fit nicely with room to spare.


----------



## psxsharks




----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13802562*


Hey D.C. How u get ur fan to stick like that on top of your gpus? Zipties... or? And are those noctua fans?


----------



## JumboShrimp

hey guys expecting my 600T SE monday..how do I join theeeee clubbbbbb


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudFire;13803489*
> Hey D.C. How u get ur fan to stick like that on top of your gpus? Zipties... or? And are those noctua fans?


It's actually in the side panel(clear acrylic). Yes, they are Noctuas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JumboShrimp*
> hey guys expecting my 600T SE monday..how do I join theeeee clubbbbbb


Post pics of your case when you get it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13795397*
> The LED kits really stick out like a sore thumb against the black interior. Too bad they could not use black PCB to mount the LEDs. IT will be tricky to incorporate it into a build and not ruin the look.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone else been disappointed with the retention mechanism of their AirFlow Fan that came w/Dominator Sticks? It's a wobbly mess. I actually own the Air Flow Pro light kit that goes on top of that too, but too much vibration made me take it all off. I wonder if anyone has ever tried to mount the Pro light kit to a ram waterblock.....


Nothing a little electrical tape couldn't fix. Cut it nice and square, cut little square holes for the LEDs to shine through...no probs. Even use a permanent marker to colour the pcb strip.

That's really too bad about the airflow fan. Have you talked to Corsair about it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13798379*
> But those strips are not the final product.


Looks like Corsair are onto the appearance aspect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13800221*
> Anybody here running an H60 with the 600T? I had to return my A70 and concede that a water cooler like the corsair is the only option I have to fit with my vengeance RAM. I want to run two fans in p/p with it and was wondering if anybody has mounted the radiator this way in a 600T?


Lots of people are running Hydro coolers in this case. CesarNYC is running an H70 and so am I, acavella is running an H50. No worries.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjan400016;13799412*










That's like going all the way on your first date man.

+1 for the man who knows what he wants, isn't afraid to do what it takes to get it, and does a good job while he's at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psxsharks;13803018*


AAAAaaaaaaa...wires...Wires....WIRES...AAAAaaaaaaa!!!!!

Did your old lady kick you into the laundry room for spending more time with your PC than with her?


----------



## Synthean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13800221*
> Anybody here running an H60 with the 600T? I had to return my A70 and concede that a water cooler like the corsair is the only option I have to fit with my vengeance RAM. I want to run two fans in p/p with it and was wondering if anybody has mounted the radiator this way in a 600T?


Here is H60 in 600T Case








Rear Fan in Push Config mounted outside rear case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13794431*
> Very nice there bud. Goes with the case very well. I used black tubing like that on my first 600T build. It was a real b!tch to rout it and fit it all. Can we see a picture of the other side (the "dark side").
> I Cheated...I didn't do the full wires due to laziness....and ease of back cover placement.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to work a little on the "Darkside"...I know.....


----------



## antipesto93

^ looks great









my new GPU- TRIPLE SLOT!


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psxsharks;13803018*


That is some harsh overhead lighting. I would lie the case on its side and try that again. And I would definitely use the space behind the mobo to hide some of the PSU cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13806290*
> Nothing a little electrical tape couldn't fix. Cut it nice and square, cut little square holes for the LEDs to shine through...no probs. Even use a permanent marker to colour the pcb strip.
> 
> That's really too bad about the airflow fan. Have you talked to Corsair about it?
> 
> Looks like Corsair are onto the appearance aspect.


Black electrical tape would probably work great, your chock full of good ideas. It may be a prototype, but I noticed that they already have pictures of the LEDs in the Corsair Product page for the Corsair link, look like the exact ones in the blog. They used the prototype to create a product page?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13808345*
> ^ looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new GPU- TRIPLE SLOT!


Beast cooler.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjan400016;13797472*
> Starting to build my 600t. Will take some time to finish meanly because windows dos not recognize my aquastream pump so i sent it RMA. Here is a first pic.


Can you put the side cover back on with that dual 240 setup?? Because it doesnt look like it. Great job on the mods either way.


----------



## arjan400016

Side panels fit. no problems there








This is a picture whit all rads installed.
No difference to a stock one, except the bottom but i never look under my case


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13808345*
> my new GPU- TRIPLE SLOT!


Jesus, that thing is a monster!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13806290*
> Lots of people are running Hydro coolers in this case. CesarNYC is running an H70 and so am I, acavella is running an H50. No worries.


Majin SSJ Eric: I am currently running an H50 in push/pull in my 600T. The H50 and 60 have the same size rad. I keep both of my fans inside my case. You can see a pic of it here, to give you an idea of how much room the rad and fans take up. Sorry, I don't have a picture of it straight on. Unfortunately the battery in my camera is dead and my charger was left in the hotel on my last business trip. Waiting on Amazon to ship me a new charger!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13807914*
> Rear Fan in Push Config mounted outside rear case.


Have you considered mounting that fan inside the case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13808403*
> Beast cooler.


I had an ASUS HD6970 in my hands and was going to purchase it, but then I made two decisions: 1. Not willing to give up three slots for a single video card, 2: Rather wait for the reference 6950 I could order in.

I suppose in the end he likely gets better clocks than I could, but since I'm not overclocking the video cards I'd rather have the extra slot. Of course, the reference cards still come pretty close to three slots anyway. Anything you put in an adjacent slot would pretty much cut off the air intake for a reference cooler. (sigh, babbling again....)


----------



## Aick

so....how did you guys mount 2 120mm fans on the top/bottom?

zipties?

am i missing something here =(


----------



## arjan400016

The case comes whit screws and rubber rings to mount 2 120mm on top.
On the bottom there are no fan holes.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13818600*
> so....how did you guys mount 2 120mm fans on the top/bottom?
> 
> zipties?
> 
> am i missing something here =(


to mount them on the top you takes off the top grill put the fans inside then use normal fan screws and screw it from the inside of the case where it creates a thread on the fan..

to mount 2 120mm fans on the bottom you will need to mod the case


----------



## Synthean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13815480*
> Have you considered mounting that fan inside the case?


Yeah, I looked at that when I was putting the pc together,but decided that i like it on the outside due to giving me more room for air direction around the NB to keep those temps low....asus crosshair IV....MB.


----------



## Aick

ugh. i hate the cooling the stock fans give, so i want to upgrade. guess im gonna have to ziptie @[email protected]


----------



## Aick

has anyone successfully put another 200mm fan on the front ??


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13822256*
> has anyone successfully put another 200mm fan on the front ??


I tried mounting the 200mm fan from my Antec case with no luck (mounting holes don't match up). May try hot glue, see if that helps case airflow/temps at all. I'm thinking about swapping that front fan, which I currently have as exhaust, to intake. If so, I would probably want a fan in the 5.25 drive bay area to keep the heat moving up/towards the back for consistent airflow...I think a while back someone had linked a 5.25 drive bay converter with a fan...any recommendations? If none are terribly cheap, I'll probably just mount another fan up there somehow to do the same thing.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13822256*
> has anyone successfully put another 200mm fan on the front ??


trying to get hold of 2 650d fans..


----------



## Aick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13822298*
> trying to get hold of 2 650d fans..


they are exact matches?


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13822404*
> they are exact matches?


As far as we are away for size.. yes but the 650D fans have no LED's spin 200RPM faster and have a different fan profile


----------



## Aick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13822530*
> As far as we are away for size.. yes but the 650D fans have no LED's spin 200RPM faster and have a different fan profile


i just want to move more air the heat is astounding!


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Can easily be modified to fit 2-120s.


----------



## Ocnewb

Here is my 600T. I moved my other 5870s to other dedicated rigs for a certain thing, only leave 1 5870 in my main rig now.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb;13824018*
> Here is my 600T. I moved my other 5870s to other dedicated rigs for a certain thing, only leave 1 5870 in my main rig now.
> http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac269/OCNewB_OCN/IMG_1945.jpg[/I


Looks Great, Now paint that red ram, White! lol


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb;13824018*
> Here is my 600T. I moved my other 5870s to other dedicated rigs for a certain thing, only leave 1 5870 in my main rig now.


Great looking system!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick;13822618*
> i just want to move more air the heat is astounding!


LOL try having crossfire cards reaching 80oC after hours of gaming.. it heats up my room!


----------



## longroadtrip

Just ordered my H100..will let everybody know what I think as opposed to my H70....guaranteed to fit in the 600t, so that is not an issue.


----------



## Logical Error

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


Just ordered my H100..will let everybody know what I think as opposed to my H70....guaranteed to fit in the 600t, so that is not an issue.


Ordered from where? When will it be available in the US? I WANT ONE!


----------



## Bacheezi

I've been drooling over the 600T SE for weeks and weeks now. Getting a little tired of my 800D, and its air cooling capabilities are lacking.

Whats everyone think about their 600T? What are your likes and dislikes etc etc.

Thanks


----------



## LazzyHoney




----------



## antipesto93

^lol?^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi;13831504*
> I've been drooling over the 600T SE for weeks and weeks now. Getting a little tired of my 800D, and its air cooling capabilities are lacking.
> 
> Whats everyone think about their 600T? What are your likes and dislikes etc etc.
> 
> Thanks


i went from an watercooled 800D to a white 600T and prefer the 600T lol, 800d was TOO big.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazzyHoney;13831706*


Oh I know, I even quoted you just so I could see it again









it has my favorite colour combo... white + black with red accents (or at least mine would have red







)


----------



## antipesto93

is there any nice ways to route the usb3.0 cable to the back of your case


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13832690*
> is there any nice ways to route the usb3.0 cable to the back of your case


The cables are long enough to route along the edge of the mobo (around the MOSFET) and out the back bracket. Or you can do what I just did, and get a mobo with a internal header and buy a lian li adapter.

Got parts trickling in, I don't wanna tear this thing down but I am going to have to eventually. I went with a Crosshair V, no more blue mobo......


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13830693*
> Ordered from where? When will it be available in the US? I WANT ONE!


Bottom Line Telecom. They won't be in until June 25th though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its killing me having my 600T SE just sitting in its box in the corner waiting for more parts!


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13832944*
> The cables are long enough to route along the edge of the mobo (around the MOSFET) and out the back bracket. Or you can do what I just did, and get a mobo with a internal header and buy a lian li adapter.
> 
> Got parts trickling in, I don't wanna tear this thing down but I am going to have to eventually. I went with a Crosshair V, no more blue mobo......


Jealous of the Crosshair V!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Logical Error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13833740*
> Bottom Line Telecom. They won't be in until June 25th though.


sweet, looks like ill be getting one then. whats the asking dollar amount for the new H100?


----------



## longroadtrip

@Logical Error the H100 retails for $119.00, the H80 is $109.00 plus shipping.


----------



## acavella

I'm glad I have discovered the Google machine...


----------



## smorg

I have 2 650d fans being shipped from a user in the States.. I will post picturtes up when they arrive.


----------



## Logical Error

Sooo add me to the list now that I got pics! Got 2 Cooler Master Excaliburs up top exhausting, 1 Excalibur pushing in throug hthe rad, 1 Excalibur blowing on the vid card and 1 Excalibur and the stock 200mm fan blowing in in the front. Had a push/pull setp on the rad but im still playing around with fans and setups, need to get another Excalibur. I built this about 2 weeks and but orignally bought a antec 900v3, then saw this, and well..bought this lol. I got a BRAND NEW antec 900v3 is anyonr wants one lol. Love the 600T, heere are some quick pics. Ill put more up when I get everything Dialed in!


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13838022*


cant imagine them fans being too good for exhausting.. the air will hit the mesh in the case then the centrifugal force will push the air out the sides of the fan causing the case to recirculate hot air instead of exhausting it


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13838790*
> cant imagine them fans being too good for exhausting.. the air will hit the mesh in the case then the centrifugal force will push the air out the sides of the fan causing the case to recirculate hot air instead of exhausting it


Yeah an interesting fan design, but I hear they are pretty good fans.

Speaking of fans, anyone ever hear of using weatherstripping to close the gaps between fans/case/rads? I am going to make my 200mm rad push pull, and I thought I might experiment with the fan set up. Wondering if it makes a difference in efficiency or at least sound profile. Should dampen vibration. Not sure exactly how to apply it without it being an eyesore or interfere with the fan, but I am going to try.


----------



## Logical Error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13838790*
> cant imagine them fans being too good for exhausting.. the air will hit the mesh in the case then the centrifugal force will push the air out the sides of the fan causing the case to recirculate hot air instead of exhausting it


I see your point, but just by feeling around with fans at 100% i dont feel a ton of air blowing out the hole on the sides of the fan, but I dont feel alot of air blowing out the top of my case. I still tryin to figure out the best fan setup, any advise or a home madre drawing would be awesome lol! Some say the ceonventional front to back bottom to top is the way to go, then some say otherwise, im just playin around wit the fans to see what works.

On a side note I was actually thinking about returning these excaliburs and getting 5 or 6 white silverstone fm121's. All white houseing and fan blades ( would look cool with the setup i think), 110cfm, same price.

As of right now, my office is kinda warm just sitting here, my cpu is 35C and my Gpu is 37C, idle

Any ideas?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi;13831504*
> I've been drooling over the 600T SE for weeks and weeks now. Getting a little tired of my 800D, and its air cooling capabilities are lacking.
> 
> Whats everyone think about their 600T? What are your likes and dislikes etc etc.
> 
> Thanks


You're not going to get better airflow with a 600T than you do with your 800D. The 800D is a fantastic case. Can we see a pic of your build in it if no one objects? The 600T and SE are great mid tower cases for sure, but the one complaint I've been seeing over and over with them is airflow. Personally I'm happy with how mine is working but apparently some people need a hurricane in their PCs to be happy with airflow. Of course, if you don't mind modding the case a little you can achieve better airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13832690*
> is there any nice ways to route the usb3.0 cable to the back of your case


Lol, I routed mine under my top video card:










It goes under the card at the front, runs along the entire length and out the back. You can't see it at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13833809*
> Its killing me having my 600T SE just sitting in its box in the corner waiting for more parts!


I feel for ya. (no, really, I do).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13832944*
> Got parts trickling in, I don't wanna tear this thing down but I am going to have to eventually. I went with a Crosshair V, no more blue mobo......


Sweet. No more 8x GPU slots. You should let us know if your benches change when you install the new mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13834461*
> sweet, looks like ill be getting one then. whats the asking dollar amount for the new H100?


Memory express selling them for $109.99 when they get them in, H80 for $99.99:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/Computers%28ME%29/ComputerComponents%28ME%29/Cooling%28ME%29/CoolingCPU%28ME%29/Default.aspx?cf=Manufacturer|Corsair
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13839520*
> I see your point, but just by feeling around with fans at 100% i dont feel a ton of air blowing out the hole on the sides of the fan, but I dont feel alot of air blowing out the top of my case. I still tryin to figure out the best fan setup, any advise or a home madre drawing would be awesome lol! Some say the ceonventional front to back bottom to top is the way to go, then some say otherwise, im just playin around wit the fans to see what works.
> Any ideas?


I've also heard that those are pretty good fans. Try mounting four of them by adding two more under the top mesh all running exhaust. It should help make up for trying to move the exhaust air through two separate sets of mesh.


----------



## Logical Error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13840262*
> You're not going to get better airflow with a 600T than you do with your 800D. The 800D is a fantastic case. Can we see a pic of your build in it if no one objects? The 600T and SE are great mid tower cases for sure, but the one complaint I've been seeing over and over with them is airflow. Personally I'm happy with how mine is working but apparently some people need a hurricane in their PCs to be happy with airflow. Of course, if you don't mind modding the case a little you can achieve better airflow.
> 
> Lol, I routed mine under my top video card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes under the card at the front, runs along the entire length and out the back. You can't see it at all.
> 
> I feel for ya. (no, really, I do).
> 
> Sweet. No more 8x GPU slots. You should let us know if your benches change when you install the new mobo.
> 
> Memory express selling them for $109.99 when they get them in, H80 for $99.99:
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/Computers%28ME%29/ComputerComponents%28ME%29/Cooling%28ME%29/CoolingCPU%28ME%29/Default.aspx?cf=Manufacturer|Corsair
> 
> I've also heard that those are pretty good fans. Try mounting four of them by adding two more under the top mesh all running exhaust. It should help make up for trying to move the exhaust air through two separate sets of mesh.


Yeah I think I will try that. Should I have the front and back of the 600t be intake and just have the top be exhaust? Everyones advise is welcomed


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13839520*
> I see your point, but just by feeling around with fans at 100% i dont feel a ton of air blowing out the hole on the sides of the fan, but I dont feel alot of air blowing out the top of my case. I still tryin to figure out the best fan setup, any advise or a home madre drawing would be awesome lol! Some say the ceonventional front to back bottom to top is the way to go, then some say otherwise, im just playin around wit the fans to see what works.
> 
> On a side note I was actually thinking about returning these excaliburs and getting 5 or 6 white silverstone fm121's. All white houseing and fan blades ( would look cool with the setup i think), 110cfm, same price.
> 
> As of right now, my office is kinda warm just sitting here, my cpu is 35C and my Gpu is 37C, idle
> 
> Any ideas?


IMO I would put the fans inside the top.. where the grille comes off.. I think you would see a performance increase


----------



## Enrapting

Got this case the other day (White version as I said) Got my CPU watercooled. Best case I've ever worked in and I actually work as a systems builder so I've worked with a lot of cases.

Love the case. But I have a complaint - Front 200mm fan IMO doesn't move much air at all and it sounds like a hoover even at the lowest speeds? I thought Corsair would have had a better fan than that tbh for how much the case cost.

Pics will be put up tonight.


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

Just picked up a 600T SE.

Not impressed with the hard drive cages. I broke two cages because the tabs just snapped off. My hard drives are stuck in the cages as well. I don't know why my 3.5 inch HD's are not fitting in the cages correctly. Is anyone else having this problem?

Also heat seems to be a issue with my 560 ti compared to my Antec 900 case. But I am using the window and not the mesh with fans.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhatMuffinMan;13842955*
> Just picked up a 600T SE.
> 
> Not impressed with the hard drive cages. I broke two cages because the tabs just snapped off. My hard drives are stuck in the cages as well. I don't know why my 3.5 inch HD's are not fitting in the cages correctly. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Also heat seems to be a issue with my 560 ti compared to my Antec 900 case. But I am using the window and not the mesh with fans.


i have no issues with heat, - remove the extra hdd cages to increase air flor from the front fan

the hard drive things are supposed to be flexible so that it can fit your hard drive around it, but nto sure why they broke for you


----------



## Enrapting

Not sure what you did matey but the HDD cages were fine for me :s Anyone else having noise issues with the front fan?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enrapting;13842993*
> Not sure what you did matey but the HDD cages were fine for me :s Anyone else having noise issues with the front fan?


is it a mechnical noise from the bearing? or just a general high air flow noise
i have my 200mm's on a fan controller at 50%

this helps airflow ALOT!
http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb420/Antipesto/IMG_20110606_214901.jpg


----------



## kevink82

I too have problem with heat with my setup of my xfire hd6970 with accelero plus ii, temps were way high and the top grill was hot to touch so i upgraded to lian li and the difference was a lot.

To me seems like corsair cases for some reason did not design to intake cold air or air cooling setup my 800d wasnt too good at air cooling as well.










Mine the 200mm top exhaust makes a weird noise but my intake one doesnt so go figure....


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13842969*
> i have no issues with heat, - remove the extra hdd cages to increase air flor from the front fan
> 
> the hard drive things are supposed to be flexible so that it can fit your hard drive around it, but nto sure why they broke for you


For some reason the HD cages didn't seem to hold the drives correctly. I literally cannot get them out either









I removed one HD cage and left one for my two HDs. Airflow sucks with this my Antec 900 had way better airflow.

The side mesh will take two 120mm max fans right?


----------



## Enrapting

It takes four 120mm fans.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhatMuffinMan;13843053*
> For some reason the HD cages didn't seem to hold the drives correctly. I literally cannot get them out either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed one HD cage and left one for my two HDs. Airflow sucks with this my Antec 900 had way better airflow.
> 
> The side mesh will take two 120mm max fans right?


Can you snap a pic of how the HDDs are installed in the cage. Curious if this is a defect or something else.


----------



## arjan400016

Did a stealth mod today.


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13843117*
> Can you snap a pic of how the HDDs are installed in the cage. Curious if this is a defect or something else.


Here is a link to the HDs. I did not take them out of the case but you can see how the bottom cage tabs are broken. Don't get what I did wrong.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/dscf0058hg.jpg/


----------



## antipesto93

wow! is that made of acrylic at the front?


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

Little shot of the internals. The black bar is part of my desk.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CesarNYC

Most people mount the HDDs the other way around, so the cables are coming from under the mobo plate and behind the HDD cages. Not sure if it must be done this way, can you try and see if it works better for fittment?

Edit:My guess is that's why you broke the tabs, it's not far enough back in the "sled"


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13843232*
> Most people mount the HDDs the other way around, so the cables are coming from under the mobo plate and behind the HDD cages. Not sure if it must be done this way, can you try and see if it works better for fittment?
> 
> Edit:My guess is that's why you broke the tabs, it's not far enough back in the "sled"


I thought maybe I mounted them wrong because the cables look tacky. I hope I can get the damn HDs out. I tried yesterday but had no luck.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

I'll bet the extra force you had to use to push your hdd in caused the breakage.


----------



## longroadtrip

If you can get the drives out, call or email Corsair. They replaced a couple of my front bay covers for free (even after multiple attempts to pay for them.) They are really good about getting spare parts out quickly.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhatMuffinMan;13843253*
> I thought maybe I mounted them wrong because the cables look tacky. I hope I can get the damn HDs out. I tried yesterday but had no luck.


I feel your pain, I have broken the fan controller and the headphone jack on my 600T. I wish Corsair would sell more parts in their web store, would make it easier to deal with these type of problems.

On my first computer build years ago, I had managed to seat my ram and have both end click closed in the slots, backwards. I guess that notch is not fool proof, or guerilla proof because with enough force you can make anything fit. Lucky for me there was enough flex in the components that nothing broke, but was marveled how easily the ram went in the second time around when I spun the sticks around.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, with all the complaints about case temps I am getting a little worried. I'll be running two 580 Lightnings in this thing and I do NOT want to use the mesh side....


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13843752*
> Lol, with all the complaints about case temps I am getting a little worried. I'll be running two 580 Lightnings in this thing and I do NOT want to use the mesh side....


if you remove the hdd bays and only leave the bottom hdd bay in, you have a 200mm (or 2x 120mm with some light modding) blowing straight onto the gpu's should be fine


----------



## inhelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13671454*
> Yep done that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accept I used a REAL dremel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to offset mine slightly for the H70 fan though.
> 
> Something to watch out for is vibrations. I was having a little trouble with vibrations and had to really tighten down the tabs to get rid of it. Once I installed the NZXT fan in the front the air flow was so good I decided to leave the front grill the way it is.


I am curious what others think, I replaced the 200mm top fan with 2 x Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm Slipstream. The read exhaust with Scythe DFS123812-3000 ULTRA KAZE and added a Scythe DFS123812-3000 ULTRA KAZE in the front optical bays as intake. The question is that I saw your mod removing the extra plastic on the top grill and front grill and was like what a great idea. I thought before I did it I would check my temps if I just removed the top and front grill all together. I figured it would show a drop similar to your mod, but I didn't really see a drop. Now I didn't thoroughly test it and I am new to this so I hope others might have some info that I don't know about or realize. I just checked my idle temps using CPUID hardwaremonitor. Thanks


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

^^^Yep, removing the plastic supports probably does very little if anything to increase airflow. I'm sure Corsair did a fair bit of testing and came up with a design that is adequate without needing to be "improved" with a dremel. I am very seriously contemplating doing something similar to Pascal1973 and making a duct for the front fan to the GPU's...


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13843752*
> Lol, with all the complaints about case temps I am getting a little worried. I'll be running two 580 Lightnings in this thing and I do NOT want to use the mesh side....


In my opinion this case CAN provide adequate airflow. Personally, my temps are great. Unfortunately you have to find a delicate balance between noise and airflow. I don't mind my computer being slightly loud, so I have 2200 rpm excaliburs cranking at all times.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## bigboy1122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13844098*
> In my opinion this case CAN provide adequate airflow. Personally, my temps are great. Unfortunately you have to find a delicate balance between noise and airflow. I don't mind my computer being slightly loud, so I have 2200 rpm excaliburs cranking at all times.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


I hope there isn't any problems with this case either. I just ordered a new and probably my last system for a while. I went for as quiet as I could with the money I had to spend. I hope its quiet and cool.


----------



## Logical Error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13844098*
> In my opinion this case CAN provide adequate airflow. Personally, my temps are great. Unfortunately you have to find a delicate balance between noise and airflow. I don't mind my computer being slightly loud, so I have 2200 rpm excaliburs cranking at all times.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


Im running all excaliburs in my case as well, and the stock 200mm in front. Got a pic of your setup and your airflow config


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhatMuffinMan;13843197*
> Here is a link to the HDs. I did not take them out of the case but you can see how the bottom cage tabs are broken. Don't get what I did wrong.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/dscf0058hg.jpg/


Most people put the HDD's in with the cables to the back. My WD Green drive is 10mm longer on the back. It could be pressing the holder out and keeping it in the cage. I'm guessing if this is what is happening, you pushed in on the tabs too hard trying to get them to release.

Edit: Don't you hate it when you answer something before reading all the posts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inhelion;13843952*
> I am curious what others think, I replaced the 200mm top fan with 2 x Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm Slipstream. The read exhaust with Scythe DFS123812-3000 ULTRA KAZE and added a Scythe DFS123812-3000 ULTRA KAZE in the front optical bays as intake. The question is that I saw your mod removing the extra plastic on the top grill and front grill and was like what a great idea. I thought before I did it I would check my temps if I just removed the top and front grill all together. I figured it would show a drop similar to your mod, but I didn't really see a drop. Now I didn't thoroughly test it and I am new to this so I hope others might have some info that I don't know about or realize. I just checked my idle temps using CPUID hardwaremonitor. Thanks


Check under load, if this case can't keep you cool under idle, well it would have almost zero airflow. Use Prime95 and Furmark make the most heat possible.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13844415*
> Im running all excaliburs in my case as well, and the stock 200mm in front. Got a pic of your setup and your airflow config


I'm currently only running three Excaliburs. Two in a push/pull exhaust config on my H50 and there is one you can't see in the top 5.25" bays blowing cool air across the top of the motherboard and towards the H50 rad. I have four more Excaliburs waiting to go in. I am going to replace both 200mm fans with two Excaliburs each. Waiting until I'm not so lazy to slightly mod the front intake to accept 2x 120mm.

To avoid double posting my images on this thread, the following link will show you my most recent photo of my setup. If you want to see other photos of my setup you can refer to the first post in the thread and you can find links to my pictures there. http://www.overclock.net/13774738-post1655.html


----------



## Logical Error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13845345*
> I'm currently only running three Excaliburs. Two in a push/pull exhaust config on my H50 and there is one you can't see in the top 5.25" bays blowing cool air across the top of the motherboard and towards the H50 rad. I have four more Excaliburs waiting to go in. I am going to replace both 200mm fans with two Excaliburs each. Waiting until I'm not so lazy to slightly mod the front intake to accept 2x 120mm.
> 
> To avoid double posting my images on this thread, the following link will show you my most recent photo of my setup. If you want to see other photos of my setup you can refer to the first post in the thread and you can find links to my pictures there. http://www.overclock.net/13774738-post1655.html


thanks for the link. If anyone has done, or if there is a thread showing how to mod the front to accept 2x120mm, i would like to know! 2 excalibur up front would be awesome


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13846491*
> thanks for the link. If anyone has done, or if there is a thread showing how to mod the front to accept 2x120mm, i would like to know! 2 excalibur up front would be awesome


I'll take some photos when I complete the mod and make a small how to. However, it shouldn't be more than removing the front cover of the 600T and using a dremel to cut two 120mm spaces in the front of the case. Drill a few holes to mount the fans, etc...


----------



## Logical Error

Sweet, you figure out all the hard work and ill copy lol =P


----------



## acavella

LOL, sounds like a plan.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13846491*
> thanks for the link. If anyone has done, or if there is a thread showing how to mod the front to accept 2x120mm, i would like to know! 2 excalibur up front would be awesome


I did the mod. There are many different ways, but I chose to keep the pattern of the holes from the front grill. I just mocked it up and drilled them out, and made some mounting holes for the 2 120mm fans.

Here is my small mod link.
http://www.overclock.net/12027059-post336.html


----------



## eternal7trance

I'm very tempted to get this case except for one thing, the cooling seems to be way less than what I have currently in my case. Anyone know if I can fit 2 ap181s near the front for extra cooling?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13850212*
> I'm very tempted to get this case except for one thing, the cooling seems to be way less than what I have currently in my case. Anyone know if I can fit 2 ap181s near the front for extra cooling?


You mean like in the link I posted right before your post?? If not, you can add one into the 5.25 bays, and have another slot open still for an ODD

EDIT: for best airflow, I would recommend cutting out the whole circle for the fans, instead of drilling out the grading. The grading really holds back a lot of airflow.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13841444*
> Yeah I think I will try that. Should I have the front and back of the 600t be intake and just have the top be exhaust? Everyones advise is welcomed


People usually set the rear and top fans as exhaust. I think you should go ahead with your plan though and see how it works first. You may find something different that still works well. If it doesn't work out it's not hard to change the directions of the fans again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhatMuffinMan;13842955*
> Just picked up a 600T SE.
> Not impressed with the hard drive cages. I broke two cages because the tabs just snapped off. My hard drives are stuck in the cages as well. I don't know why my 3.5 inch HD's are not fitting in the cages correctly. Is anyone else having this problem?


From the picture you put up, your hard drives are in backwards. I don't know if this makes much difference because I have seen other people do it that way, but the drives should be in so the cables plug in from the right side of the case, not the left.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevink82;13843024*
> temps were way high and the top grill was hot to touch so i upgraded to lian li.


That's bizarre. I have never heard anyone say the top grill of their case was hot for any case. I basically have two HD6970 cards in crossfire without any heat issues, my top grill does not get hot and I even have a H70 exhausting out the top of the case. Sure, it gets warm but not hot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjan400016;13843180*
> Did a stealth mod today.


Well done. Love it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inhelion;13843952*
> The question is that I saw your mod removing the extra plastic on the top grill and front grill and was like what a great idea. I thought before I did it I would check my temps if I just removed the top and front grill all together. I figured it would show a drop similar to your mod, but I didn't really see a drop. Now I didn't thoroughly test it and I am new to this so I hope others might have some info that I don't know about or realize. I just checked my idle temps using CPUID hardwaremonitor. Thanks


I actually removed that portion of the top grill because I installed an H70 rad at the top, but it interfered with my RAM. In order to accommodate the H70 I had to move the entire assembly to the left by about an inch. To get the top grill to close after moving the cooling assembly I had to remove some of the ribs from the top grill, and while I was at it I removed enough for the rear fan as well. I never bothered to check the temps so I don't know how much it changed with just that one mod. I didn't do the front grill as some others have. Also, note that some people have actually cut the metal grill off of the case as well. There's a picture of that one or two pages back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13849990*
> I did the mod. There are many different ways, but I chose to keep the pattern of the holes from the front grill. I just mocked it up and drilled them out, and made some mounting holes for the 2 120mm fans.


Did you drill those holes by hand? That's a pretty good job.


----------



## goodtobeking

Thanks. Yes all by hand. I have a drill press, but it wont open far enough. Easy to do a good job if you take your time, and have the right tools. I could have done better, but realized I had distant family coming. And I had to get everything done.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13849990*
> I did the mod. There are many different ways, but I chose to keep the pattern of the holes from the front grill. I just mocked it up and drilled them out, and made some mounting holes for the 2 120mm fans.
> 
> Here is my small mod link.
> http://www.overclock.net/12027059-post336.html


Wow, I'm not sure why I didn't think of that. That is an incredibly easy way to do that mod. Maybe I'll get the drill out tonight.


----------



## mcc21

Here is mine =)


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

I finally got the HDs out of the cage took about 20 minutes with my screwdriver to bend the cage. DO NOT put the drives in backwards. I should of known in the first place.

I rigged up a 3 speed antec fan were the extra drive bay is. Seems to help cool the gpu better.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21;13852793*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine =)


LOOKING GOOD! Get the calbes braided


----------



## CesarNYC

I have been chipping away at the pile of parts accumulating at my desk.

I began trying to attach the SSDs to the back of the mobo tray, but I ran into two issues. First, there really isn't that much flat space where you could mount two SSDs together. Of course you could mount them in two different locations, but not what I had planned. I liked the area behind the 5.25 cages for this application. There are plenty of holes already in place to use for mounting. The second issue was clearance for the SATA power and data cables. You need some type of gap or mount it by the edge of the cage to have proper clearance to attach the cables. In the end, I didn't like how it was turning out so I went with Plan A, and just used an adapter to mount them inside the 5.25 cages. I would like to see Corsair build this feature into the next line of cases though.
With the HDD cages out of the way I could now make the 200mm rad up front push/pull. I previously just zip-tied the NZXT 200mm fan/rad to the case, I decided to just drill some mount points finally. It is pretty easy to do, as long as you remove the front bezel. Once I got the 200mm rad sandwiched and mounted, I had a pretty monstrous set up in the front. While I had the drill out I figured it was time for a proper fill port, and put one under the top mesh.
I still have to relocate my pump/res and do the mobo swap. Should also probably flush my rads while my loop is drained. I am hoping that the Crosshair does not have a crazy hot NB like my Gigabyte, if so I think with two fans on the 200mm rad running at half speed I might have the balance of temperature and sound level I am trying to achieve. I will post some pics with the latest build later.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13853771*
> I began trying to attach the SSDs to the back of the mobo tray, but I ran into two issues. First, there really isn't that much flat space where you could mount two SSDs together. Of course you could mount them in two different locations, but not what I had planned. I liked the area behind the 5.25 cages for this application. There are plenty of holes already in place to use for mounting. The second issue was clearance for the SATA power and data cables.


Mount all of your drives in the 5.25" bays ftw!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13854487*
> Mount all of your drives in the 5.25" bays ftw!


This is what I did. I even have them turned 90 degrees so that the cables come out the 5.25 cage toward the back side panel. So when I open my side panel, you cant even see my SSD and HDD without looking for them.


----------



## arjan400016

^^
Isn't it vibrating a lot? I did that in my old case (TT Armor) And had a hard time getting rid of the noise caused by vibrations!


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjan400016;13855427*
> ^^
> Isn't it vibrating a lot? I did that in my old case (TT Armor) And had a hard time getting rid of the noise caused by vibrations!


User a Sharkoon adapter.. it has rubber mounts and my ssd's user a 2 into 1 adapter.. which obviously dont move


----------



## arjan400016

If you turn a Hdd 90 degrees and put it in a 5.25 bay then there is no room for Any shock absorbing stuff! the length of a 3.5 drive is 5.25!


----------



## goodtobeking

I am using a Nexus DoubleTwin bracket, which had dampers. But I removed the rubber dampers and used the bracket to mount my SSD and HDD together. With the right configuration, it fits perfectly into a single bay.

Like Arjan said, turn a 3.5 drive sideways, makes it 5.25. Then with my drives stacked together, they are the same EXACT height of a 5.25 bay. So it fits in perfectly, and snuck. I guess the fit is so tight, that I dont get any vibrations. With all my fans on low, which is about 1300RPM across the board, I cant hear my WD black at all.

But I can here my WD black in my HTPC, which is a modded ANTEC 300 with my 600T's HDD rack.

Either the drives fit in my 600T is so tight that I dont get vibrations, or I have a nice and quiet WD black, or mounting the WD black upside-down makes it run better.

EDIT: 7th picture down shows my HDD and SSD setup.


----------



## arjan400016

I probably give it a try, because i have 4 drives but only room for i HDD cage. Here a picture of my inside now. Just planing nothing is final.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjan400016;13855782*
> I probably give it a try, because i have 4 drives but only room for i HDD cage. Here a picture of my inside now. Just planing nothing is final.


Wow you are really packing it all in. Gonna weigh 50 kilos by the time you are done.

I can't imagine SSDs vibrating much

I am thinking about ditching my fan controller and using the ROG software/fan program thing. This is my first ROG board, so I am not sure how well it works as a long term solution. I know a bunch of people have a Crosshair, any input on how well it performs as a fan controller?


----------



## Frontsidebus

That manual handling training came in handy when I lifted this thing onto my desk. It was like trying to pick up a motorbike...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13856152*
> I am thinking about ditching my fan controller and using the ROG software/fan program thing. This is my first ROG board, so I am not sure how well it works as a long term solution. I know a bunch of people have a Crosshair, any input on how well it performs as a fan controller?


If you are talking about fan xpert, it works great for the CPU header with PWM fans on my Maximus III Formula. Make your own 3 point profile and never look back as it seems to save it and you don't have to have the program open for it to keep working. Other than that not much to say about it.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13860211*
> If you are talking about fan xpert, it works great for the CPU header with PWM fans on my Maximus III Formula. Make your own 3 point profile and never look back as it seems to save it and you don't have to have the program open for it to keep working. Other than that not much to say about it.


Thats what I was thinking about. Only PWM though, I was hoping it could do it by volts too.


----------



## goodtobeking

Mine will control voltages of non PWM fans. I have 4 fan headers, 3 of which are controllable by my ASUS MOBO. You can make your own fan profile with PWM, or select out of 4 or 5 set profiles. With 2 of the voltage controlled fan headers, you can pick out of 3 profiles. The last header is a Power header which can only supply full 12v power.

I would assume you will have the same setup, or more likely a better setup with a newer board. 2 separate PWM channels would be awesome IMO.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


Mine will control voltages of non PWM fans. I have 4 fan headers, 3 of which are controllable by my ASUS MOBO. You can make your own fan profile with PWM, or select out of 4 or 5 set profiles. With 2 of the voltage controlled fan headers, you can pick out of 3 profiles. The last header is a Power header which can only supply full 12v power.

I would assume you will have the same setup, or more likely a better setup with a newer board. 2 separate PWM channels would be awesome IMO.


still in the box, but will find out soon....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


In the end, I ... just used an adapter to mount them inside the 5.25 cages. I would like to see Corsair build this feature into the next line of cases though.


I head ya there. I would like to see two (or more) "slots" inside new cases where, to mount the 2.5" device, you just slide it in until it clicks (much like a micro SD card) and it is installed. Either hot swap or plug the cables in and done. I was so disappointed when I was looking for a case and couldn't find anything like that. Can't wait to see your new build.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjan400016*


I probably give it a try, because i have 4 drives but only room for i HDD cage. Here a picture of my inside now. Just planing nothing is final.











Don't forget that you'll have some pretty thick cables coming out of your psu. you might want to put the main board and video card cables in just to make sure you can bend them enough to miss your pump/res thingy.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


LOOKING GOOD! Get the calbes braided










How do you get the cables braided? don't you just guy those alchemy ones or the NZXT ones? I never heard of braided the cables? u can do it urself?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


I head ya there. I would like to see two (or more) "slots" inside new cases where, to mount the 2.5" device, you just slide it in until it clicks (much like a micro SD card) and it is installed. Either hot swap or plug the cables in and done. I was so disappointed when I was looking for a case and couldn't find anything like that.


I have seen some high end Silverstone cases with a dedicated space behind the mobo compartment for mounting 2.5 devices (RV3 and TJ07 or TJ11, not sure which). Should be the standard in any new cases on the market in my opinion.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Can't wait to see your new build.


Neither can I! Should have all my parts by the end of the week.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*


How do you get the cables braided? don't you just guy those alchemy ones or the NZXT ones? I never heard of braided the cables? u can do it urself?


Here is an excellent build log done by OolerTheInventor with a great section on sleeving the cables:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...k-warning.html


----------



## eySON

wow i've never seen so many cool mods on this case ever. Over at the corsair forum there's probably like 3 or 4 haha well anyways here's my graphite 600t se! hope you guys like it!


----------



## CesarNYC

in the end, I went with this config for the SSDs. There are two stacked on top of one another, behind the 5.25.










Quick shot of the fill port. The right bit really made the difference in appearance.










Going painfully slow because of my schedule, I want to be done by Saturday.


----------



## adamxatomic

Can you add me to the club plz?
600T SE

(home made thumbnails =)


----------



## bmckenna

Am I a bad person if I buy some NZXT individually sleeved extensions for my 24/6 pin connectors as opposed to sleeving them myself?









Now that I've seen the look in a number of cases, I really think it's sleek.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13868843*
> Am I a bad person if I buy some NZXT individually sleeved extensions for my 24/6 pin connectors as opposed to sleeving them myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've seen the look in a number of cases, I really think it's sleek.


No, that's why they are sold. I had NZXT extensions. Unfortunately I got tired of just plain old black cables and ended up doing custom sleeves myself.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13869197*
> No, that's why they are sold. I had NZXT extensions. Unfortunately I got tired of just plain old black cables and ended up doing custom sleeves myself.


I like the all-black look. I am using one on the 8pin mobo connector because the cable was not long enough to make it to the mobo from the PSU routed behind the mobo tray...so it is extending as well as looking pretty, heh. Will probably do the same with the 2x6pin connectors on my GPU and the 24pin on my mobo at some point.

Now I'm contemplating an XPSA Rasa 240 kit, possibly with an additional 120mm radiator for the rear (want to keep everything internal) and GPU block. OC'ed CPU last night up to 4.5ghz, haven't touched GPU yet.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxatomic;13867261*
> Can you add me to the club plz?
> 600T SE
> 
> (home made thumbnails =)


Nice spread, I like this shot the most.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13868843*
> Am I a bad person if I buy some NZXT individually sleeved extensions for my 24/6 pin connectors as opposed to sleeving them myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've seen the look in a number of cases, I really think it's sleek.


Not bad, maybe less artistic







. FrozenCPU has these extensions in many colors...I would rather eat my PSU cables then sleeve them myself.


----------



## adamxatomic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Nice spread, I like this shot the most. 
*SNIP*


Thank you! But actually my girlfriend Cher took all the pictures.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bmckenna*


Am I a bad person if I buy some NZXT individually sleeved extensions for my 24/6 pin connectors as opposed to sleeving them myself?









Now that I've seen the look in a number of cases, I really think it's sleek.


Not at all. I just went with the extensions because I didn't have enough time/ money yet to to the whole PSU. I actually used mod/smart Kobra AND NZXT cables. (NZXT cables are on the HDDs and ODD, so you can't see them.
After seeing them both, the mod/smart ones seem to be a little better quality. The heatshrink is shorter than the other brands and the connectors/ heatshrink are the same color as the sleeving. But they do not have 4pin molex to X# of Sata so that's why I had to get the NZXT ones.
Or if you want to practice before you do your whole PSU just buy the bare extensions and some quality sleeving and do them yourself. It's not hard to learn. Just make sure you get *quality* sleeving. I bought one of the "kits" and was very disappointed in it.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxatomic;13870455*
> Thank you! But actually my girlfriend Cher took all the pictures.
> 
> Not at all. I just went with the extensions because I didn't have enough time/ money yet to to the whole PSU. I actually used mod/smart Kobra AND NZXT cables. (NZXT cables are on the HDDs and ODD, so you can't see them.
> After seeing them both, the mod/smart ones seem to be a little better quality. The heatshrink is shorter than the other brands and the connectors/ heatshrink are the same color as the sleeving. But they do not have 4pin molex to X# of Sata so that's why I had to get the NZXT ones.
> Or if you want to practice before you do your whole PSU just buy the bare extensions and some quality sleeving and do them yourself. It's not hard to learn. Just make sure you get *quality* sleeving. I bought one of the "kits" and was very disappointed in it.


Since I have Prime with Amazon, the 24 and 2x 6 pin extenders in black would come to a whopping...$22. Considering sleeving the cables myself would most likely take much longer an hour........I'm okay with spending the money based on a $/hr rate. Unfortunately, should I go that route for the other PSU cables, I probably wouldn't have a choice...though they're braided, and mostly hidden, so I don't think it detracts from the look much, if at all.


----------



## eySON

@adamxatomic - wow i should name mine scout trooper because your storm trooper looks better than mine lol love the color scheme! keep it up!


----------



## adamxatomic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eySON*


@adamxatomic - wow i should name mine scout trooper because your storm trooper looks better than mine lol love the color scheme! keep it up!










Thank you! I appreciate the compliment.
Actually I think the case more resembles a Scouttrooper more than a Stormtrooper.

Eventually I'm going to get the PSU powdercoated red. (It looked red in the pictures when i bought it. It's actually orange. And single sleeve the whole PSU.


----------



## adamxatomic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eySON*


wow i've never seen so many cool mods on this case ever. Over at the corsair forum there's probably like 3 or 4 haha well anyways here's my graphite 600t se! hope you guys like it!



















*SNIP*


These 2 pictures look amazing! I love the all black "murdered out" look.
With a little work, this thing would be MDPC material. Very nice work man!


----------



## eySON

@adamxatomic - thanks! man that mdpc link is insane haha i ordered some mod/smart sleeved cables thanks to you i didnt want too much black haha i'll see what else i can do thanks again for the comment! are you going to sleeve your psu white?


----------



## Logical Error

Ordered some nzxt white extensions a few days ago, ill update pics when Everything is put back together!


----------



## CesarNYC

Another quick update, I remounted my pump/res into its new home where the rear HDD cage used to be and I also swapped out my Gigabyte UD5 for the Crosshair V. Crosshair is definitely a cut above my old mobo, at least in features and layout (still haven't booted it up yet so we shall how that goes). With the Crosshair V I can get push pull over the ram with my GTS rad, something I did not think possible. My WC loop is starting to get pumped up.......Color scheme is so much better now......

Still have a few more things to install but I will post a pic of what I got so far tomorrow, need go sleeps.


----------



## adamxatomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eySON;13875304*
> @adamxatomic - thanks! man that mdpc link is insane haha i ordered some mod/smart sleeved cables thanks to you i didnt want too much black haha i'll see what else i can do thanks again for the comment! are you going to sleeve your psu white?


I'm actually thinking red. After seeing the white in there, it kind of looks out of place. I thought it would blend well with the white outside, but I don't know.
Maybe red sleeving with black heat shrink and white connectors.
You won't be disappointed with the mod/smart extensions. Make sure to post some pics when you get them in!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13875741*
> Ordered some nzxt white extensions a few days ago, ill update pics when Everything is put back together!


They are nice too. The only reason I missmatched mod/smart with NZXT is because mod/smart didn't have the sata ones I wanted. In the pictures, the mod/smart ones looked like they had a tighter weave sleeve. And I wanted ones with the shortest heat shrink. Your going to love the way it makes the insides look.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eySON;13866144*
> wow i've never seen so many cool mods on this case ever. Over at the corsair forum there's probably like 3 or 4 haha well anyways here's my graphite 600t se! hope you guys like it!


That looks great man. Well done. That's a sweet case for sure. Love the mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13866844*
> in the end, I went with this config for the SSDs. There are two stacked on top of one another, behind the 5.25.
> Going painfully slow because of my schedule, I want to be done by Saturday.


Nice job, especially on the fill port. Gotta get some black paint for that drive bracket. Clever way to mount the bracket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxatomic;13867261*
> Can you add me to the club plz?
> 600T SE


Very nice job with the color coordinating. Same with the lettering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13868843*
> Am I a bad person if I buy some NZXT individually sleeved extensions for my 24/6 pin connectors as opposed to sleeving them myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've seen the look in a number of cases, I really think it's sleek.


Lots of people seem to be doing that now. Hmm, can't decide. No worse than installing a pre made lighting strip I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13870300*
> Not bad, maybe less artistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . FrozenCPU has these extensions in many colors...I would rather eat my PSU cables then sleeve them myself.


ROFL....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13876107*
> Crosshair is definitely a cut above my old mobo, at least in features and layout (still haven't booted it up yet so we shall how that goes). With the Crosshair V I can get push pull over the ram with my GTS rad, something I did not think possible. .


That's amazing. So, the H100 would fit in the top with that mobo and push pull?

Wow, that seems like an excellent choice for a mobo. I'll have to keep that in mind....

Gees, I wanna take an evening to play some Duke Nukem Forever that I just bought, but every time I leave the forums for a day or two when I come back I end up spending a whole night reading and messaging because I missed so much.

Sigh, I'll never get to Duke....


----------



## ToxicViking

Hey everyone,
I'm new to these forums and I currently own a Corsair 600T rig.

I will be posting some pictures up in the next few days of my rig, and will be making some upgrades later on.

I would appreciate if I could eventually become a member of this club.


----------



## mikeyo

Guys

I managed to fit a 22cm Yateloon fan to the meshed side panel on the SE.
Using extra long rubber fan pins, I secured the fan and (at the moment) there is no obviouse rattle or signifcant fan noise.

Check out the pics and let me know what you think?

Cheers!


__
https://flic.kr/p/9THigY


__
https://flic.kr/p/9TEu24


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13877261*
> Nice job, especially on the fill port. Gotta get some black paint for that drive bracket. Clever way to mount the bracket.........That's amazing. So, the H100 would fit in the top with that mobo and push pull?


Thanks, I will probably spray paint that bracket soon, just waiting for the forecast not to call for rain.

Can the H100 do push pull? Good question, I think "almost" it can.










While its a very close call, you do have the clearance for the fan over the ram, the problem iies......










here. on the other side you have the EATX 12V connector in a precarious position, once you install the cable I think it will block the left side fan from going in. Maybe someone can come up with a clever way around this, maybe a custom plug that lies flat or something, might be worth a try.

Still have a long way to go......


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;13879529*
> Guys
> 
> I managed to fit a 22cm Yateloon fan to the meshed side panel on the SE.
> Using extra long rubber fan pins, I secured the fan and (at the moment) there is no obviouse rattle or signifcant fan noise.
> 
> Check out the pics and let me know what you think?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9THigY
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9TEu24


Nicely done, the different color dots and blue fan somehow work quite well. I am impressed. I think a subtle blue theme might go well with the SE. You can go R2D2 instead of Storm Trooper (going to be attack of the clones up in here in a minute







).


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13879626*
> Nicely done, the different color dots and blue fan somehow work quite well. I am impressed. I think a subtle blue theme might go well with the SE. You can go R2D2 instead of Storm Trooper (going to be attack of the clones up in hear in a minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


thanks! The yellow fan pins are accidental but you're kinda right, they do work in a strange sort of way.

Still not 100% happy with the GPU temps though, got two Gigabyte 470 SOC's
and the temps are 50 top and 43 bottom on idle. When stressed during gaming they are 80 top and 60 bottom. Maybe time for an upgrade...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;13879725*
> thanks! The yellow fan pins are accidental but you're kinda right, they do work in a strange sort of way.
> 
> Still not 100% happy with the GPU temps though, got two Gigabyte 470 SOC's
> and the temps are 50 top and 43 bottom on idle. When stressed during gaming they are 80 top and 60 bottom. Maybe time for an upgrade...


I think on air those are respectable temps. But upgrades aren't bad either, lol. Because those cards don't exhaust out the back (right?) I wonder if making the side panel fan exhaust would help or hurt your temps.


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13879770*
> I think on air those are respectable temps. But upgrades aren't bad either, lol. Because those cards don't exhaust out the back (right?) I wonder if making the side panel fan exhaust would help or hurt your temps.


The cards dump heat in to the case which is not good.

Not sure about using the fan as an exhaust, I like to keep the other motherboard components cooled.

Interested to hear from others their experiencie of using the fan as an exhaust on the side panel.


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;13879529*
> Guys
> 
> I managed to fit a 22cm Yateloon fan to the meshed side panel on the SE.
> Using extra long rubber fan pins, I secured the fan and (at the moment) there is no obviouse rattle or signifcant fan noise.
> 
> Check out the pics and let me know what you think?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9THigY
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9TEu24


Nice, but I feel like the top and bottom rubber screw still can't dampened the vibration, because they have some eccentricity with fan's holes. But If it works for you, ignore me.

Also What's the spec of that Yate Loon's Fans?? I use a 22cm fan also for my build (You can see it in the first post), and if it's better than my fans, I will try to get it..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13879563*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here. on the other side you have the EATX 12V connector in a precarious position, once you install the cable I think it will block the left side fan from going in. Maybe someone can come up with a clever way around this, maybe a custom plug that lies flat or something, might be worth a try.


Is it the head or the cable block the 12 cm fan??

Also if it was me, I will not try to fit 4 fan for the rad in 600T. A bit too cramped for my taste..


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gadget_lova*


Nice, but I feel like the top and bottom rubber screw still can't dampened the vibration, because they have some eccentricity with fan's holes. But If it works for you, ignore me.

Also What's the spec of that Yate Loon's Fans?? I use a 22cm fan also for my build (You can see it in the first post), and if it's better than my fans, I will try to get it..









Is it the head or the cable block the 12 cm fan??

Also if it was me, I will not try to fit 4 fan for the rad in 600T. A bit too cramped for my taste..



The rubber pins are absorbing vibration atm, hopefully over time this will not be an issue. As for the Yateloon fan, here are the specs...

Model
Manufacturer Yate Loon
Model Number D22BL-12H
Specification
Dimensions 220 x 220 x 30mm
Air FLow 86.50 CFM
Noise 26.0 dBA
Speed 750 RPM
Connector Type 3 Pin
Open or Closed Corners Open
Bearing Type Sleeve
LED Colour Blue
Approx Cable Length 60cm


----------



## bmckenna

So I'm pseudo-planning a watercooling loop and wanted to know if anyone had experience with a thick 120mm radiator on the rear 120mm fan mounts (something like the XSPC RX120). Not sure if it would fit with push/pull with both fans inside the case, with one fan and a shroud, or with one fan in and one out. I'm thinking about getting the XSPC Rasa RS240 kit and adding a gpu block, so I figure the extra radiator would help keep temps down. I would ideally like everything internal to the case, which is why I'm looking at a 120mm radiator, or possibly a second 240mm radiator for the front as has been demonstrated in previous posts in this thread. However, I'm leaning towards putting my Antec big boy 200mm fan in the front with some glue/sticky-tape mounts to help airflow over the GPU chips (my card is non-reference so I can't go full waterblock) and throughout the rest of the case.


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13880435*
> So I'm pseudo-planning a watercooling loop and wanted to know if anyone had experience with a thick 120mm radiator on the rear 120mm fan mounts (something like the XSPC RX120). Not sure if it would fit with push/pull with both fans inside the case, or with one fan in and one out. I'm thinking about getting the XSPC Rasa RS240 kit and adding a gpu block, so I figure the extra radiator would help keep temps down. I would ideally like everything internal to the case, which is why I'm looking at a 120mm radiator, or possibly a second 240mm radiator for the front as has been demonstrated in previous posts in this thread. However, I'm leaning towards putting my Antec big boy 200mm fan in the front with some glue/sticky-tape mounts to help airflow over the GPU chips (my card is non-reference so I can't go full waterblock) and throughout the rest of the case.


H70's Rad is thick and it internally fit in the case with push-pull fan. RS 240 rad will surely fit in the top, but you cannot do push and pull setup for that rad..

I see you're using an original 600T, you can buy an official side panel for 600T in corsair and mount 4 120mm fan on the side panel. It will improve your temp significantly than swapping the front fan..


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeyo*


The cards dump heat in to the case which is not good.

Not sure about using the fan as an exhaust, I like to keep the other motherboard components cooled.

Interested to hear from others their experiencie of using the fan as an exhaust on the side panel.


When I was air cooling this case, I had the side panel as exhaust and the H70 as an intake. It did cool my my cards and NB about 4 degrees better then when I had it as intake.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gadget_lova*


Nice, but I feel like the top and bottom rubber screw still can't dampened the vibration, because they have some eccentricity with fan's holes. But If it works for you, ignore me.

Also What's the spec of that Yate Loon's Fans?? I use a 22cm fan also for my build (You can see it in the first post), and if it's better than my fans, I will try to get it..









Is it the head or the cable block the 12 cm fan??

Also if it was me, I will not try to fit 4 fan for the rad in 600T. A bit too cramped for my taste..


The socket seems to clear no problem, the actually head of the cable might also clear too, but the cables themselves would have to make a severe bend for the fan to fit. I agree with you about the cramped feel, I am still mulling it over.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gadget_lova*


H70's Rad is thick and it internally fit in the case with push-pull fan. RS 240 rad will surely fit in the top, but you cannot do push and pull setup for that rad..

I see you're using an original 600T, you can buy an official side panel for 600T in corsair and mount 4 120mm fan on the side panel. It will improve your temp significantly than swapping the front fan..


Already have the side panel with 4x Xigmatek 120mm fans intake. It helped GPU temps a good amount, probably 5 deg C. I'd imagine that would be good enough with some heatsinks on the chips on the GPU. However, I'm still planning on throwing the Antec fan up front, as it has crazy airflow and isn't very noisy at all...and I can do it right now at no cost, heh.

Wasn't planning on push/pull with RS240...from what I have seen, pretty much everyone mounts the rad inside the case and the fans outside but inside the mesh panel on the top. That's the route I was planning on going there...guessing a shroud is out of the question for there, though, so...was thinking about what I could do for a second radiator and the rear fan mounts popped into my head. Thing with that setup is that the fans on top would most likely be push (cold air from outside case), and would mean that the only exhaust fan (if I didn't change anything else) would be that rear 120mm fan. Don't know if that's optimal airflow or not.


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13880541*
> When I was air cooling this case, I had the side panel as exhaust and the H70 as an intake. It did cool my my cards and NB about 4 degrees better then when I had it as intake.
> 
> The socket seems to clear no problem, the actually head of the cable might also clear too, but the cables themselves would have to make a severe bend for the fan to fit. I agree with you about the cramped feel, I am still mulling it over.


The cables are actually thin.. They looks so thick because you sleeved them..
I think you can lose some sleeve on the edge of the cable, then bend the cables to fit the fans. It seems alright to me because bent cable will not affect mobo performance.. CMIIW


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;13880506*
> H70's Rad is thick and it internally fit in the case with push-pull fan. RS 240 rad will surely fit in the top, but you cannot do push and pull setup for that rad..
> 
> I see you're using an original 600T, you can buy an official side panel for 600T in corsair and mount 4 120mm fan on the side panel. It will improve your temp significantly than swapping the front fan..


Right, after busting a couple of fingers swapping the fan around, I have very similar temps. Might leave it as an exhaust and see how it performs. Gotta admit though, the more I look at the mod, the more I love it.


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeyo*


Right, after busting a couple of fingers swapping the fan around, I have very similar temps. Might leave it as an exhaust and see how it performs. Gotta admit though, the more I look at the mod, the more I love it.










Whose mod are you talking about?









BTW, I think you should just stick with 4 120mm fan rather than 1 22cm fan.. Your fan connection is not firmly attach to the panel, I'm afraid that it will come off overtime and damage your internal parts..


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gadget_lova*


Whose mod are you talking about?









BTW, I think you should just stick with 4 120mm fan rather than 1 22cm fan.. Your fan connection is not firmly attach to the panel, I'm afraid that it will come off overtime and damage your internal parts..


No chance of it coming off, I changed it slightly to use two rubber fan pins on each corner of the fan, it is very secure. Still not sure whether it's best as an exhaust or intake though. There is quite a bit of warm air being extracted rear, top and side so It must be effective. Idle SLI gfx temp is 49 and 42 (top, bottom). Played FIFA 11 and temps reached 85 top! Not sure if that's normal.


----------



## acavella

So after this whole Corsair RMA ordeal I am pretty much calling it quits with Corsair. I think as my Corsair products break I will definitely be replacing them with competitors products. Obviously, I have no choice, because Corsair will offer me no warranty service, it would be ludicrous to continue with Corsair products.

Sorry, rant is over! 
@CesarNYC: if you do decide to take an extreme bend in those cables, be careful. Unlike what gadget_lova bent cables over time will affect performance. Sharp bends in thin cables....bad juju...sharp bends eventually turn in to strained/broken wires and shorts, and basically...yeah... Never put extreme bends in any cable...I think this is pretty obvious though, probably didn't need to hear that. I'm looking for a tutorial I saw about how to create 90 degree ATX plugs, etc... Should work out for you. I'll post it as soon as I can find it.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;13882574*
> No chance of it coming off, I changed it slightly to use two rubber fan pins on each corner of the fan, it is very secure. Still not sure whether it's best as an exhaust or intake though. There is quite a bit of warm air being extracted rear, top and side so It must be effective. Idle SLI gfx temp is 49 and 42 (top, bottom). Played FIFA 11 and temps reached 85 top! Not sure if that's normal.


I never had those cards so can't say for certain if thats hot or not, but my AMD cards could get that hot easy on air, it all depends on the fan control. If I let Catalyst software do its thing it would get into the 80ºs because it would never go above 30% fan speed. If I set the fan speed myself to lets say 45% which was a reasonable volume, the temps were much better. What are your fans going at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13883616*
> So after this whole Corsair RMA ordeal I am pretty much calling it quits with Corsair. I think as my Corsair products break I will definitely be replacing them with competitors products. Obviously, I have no choice, because Corsair will offer me no warranty service, it would be ludicrous to continue with Corsair products.
> 
> Sorry, rant is over!
> @CesarNYC: if you do decide to take an extreme bend in those cables, be careful. Unlike what gadget_lova bent cables over time will affect performance. Sharp bends in thin cables....bad juju...sharp bends eventually turn in to strained/broken wires and shorts, and basically...yeah... Never put extreme bends in any cable...I think this is pretty obvious though, probably didn't need to hear that. I'm looking for a tutorial I saw about how to create 90 degree ATX plugs, etc... Should work out for you. I'll post it as soon as I can find it.


Sorry to hear that. If you don't mind can you elaborate on the service your getting from Corsair? Customer service is a dying art, and I will drop a vendor with the quickness if they don't appear to appreciate my business. Corsair shouldn't be giving out free lunches but they should take care of you if it's the Force 3 problem.

Oh, and thanks for looking for that tutorial.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13884531*
> Sorry to hear that. If you don't mind can you elaborate on the service your getting from Corsair? Customer service is a dying art, and I will drop a vendor with the quickness if they don't appear to appreciate my business. Corsair shouldn't be giving out free lunches but they should take care of you if it's the Force 3 problem.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for looking for that tutorial.


As for the tutorial, I can't find it for the life of me. Basic concept was, notch out one side of the ATX12V connector (or any connector for that matter, tutorial was actually for a PCI-E power connector) with a razor or similar. Carefully lay the wires down in the notched out portions of the connector. They should now be at an approximate 90 degree angle. Get some heat shrink tubing and shrink the connector. This serves the purpose of disguising the mod/making it look more professional and also keeps the wires in place at their new angle.

As for Corsair. I will not bad mouth Corsair or their products because I do like their products and for the most part their support has been great. However, as a member of the military stationed overseas my only access to mail is through an APO/FPO (Army Post Office). There is nothing different about an APO/FPO address than any normal post office box. However, it is a post office box, thus I can not receive UPS/Fedex/DHL, etc... I can only use the US Postal Service.

Most companies (seems to be normal business practice in my experiences) have deals set up with the major carriers, Fedex/UPS, whichever. Companies usually don't have USPS accounts, so I have grown accustomed to paying slightly more in shipping than most other customers, since the company is required to ship via the alternate; USPS.

With Corsair and the Force 3 120 recall I attempted to RMA my drive. Unfortunately, Corsair DOES NOT ship to APO/FPO and they clearly state this on their website. I learned this a few months ago when I tried to RMA a bad piece of memory. However, in this case with a MASS recall (every single drive/customer) I assumed Corsair would make special considerations for its military customers and issue special guidance for shipping/refunds etc...

I was wrong, 8 days back and forth with customer service. I generally respond to the customer service inquiries within 5 mins and don't receive a response for on average 72 hours. The whole situation has been handled poorly. Luckily in this situation, Newegg has been more than happy to perform an advance RMA at no charge to me. However, this is only because it is a mass recall. Otherwise, I could easily be reaching my 30 day window to return the drive to Newegg and would be referred back to Corsair for service.

As it stands right now, with the current Corsair policies, military personnel overseas who purchase Corsair products do so "AS IS" and without warranty. This is because Corsair will not deal with the US Postal Service, so there is no way for the product to be returned/RMA'd. I have written this all up to customer service and have now been forwarded on to some senior customer support who is reviewing my case and the policies. Hopefully, there will be some sort of resolution in the future.

Until Corsair gets rid of their policy to not ship to APO/FPO addresses, I can no longer justify purchasing their products. I don't have enough money to purchase "high end" computer components that carry no warranty. It is a shame, because I do love Corsair products and have rarely had issues. But the two times I have had an issue; Corsair has been unable to resolve them.

[Edit: Sh|t, I'm really long winded tonight...sorry!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13885230*
> As it stands right now, with the current Corsair policies, military personnel overseas who purchase Corsair products do so "AS IS" and without warranty. This is because Corsair will not deal with the US Postal Service, so there is no way for the product to be returned/RMA'd. I have written this all up to customer service and have now been forwarded on to some senior customer support who is reviewing my case and the policies. Hopefully, there will be some sort of resolution in the future.


I'm sorry you've had this issue. Why don't you email me your contact info: [email protected] and I'll see what I can do for you. I can't change company policy, but I can definitely get you a new drive sent out.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13885327*
> I'm sorry you've had this issue. Why don't you email me your contact info: [email protected] and I'll see what I can do for you. I can't change company policy, but I can definitely get you a new drive sent out.


Now if only you guys would get back to me on my rma request I sent last night.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13885584*
> Now if only you guys would get back to me on my rma request I sent last night.


It will take them about 48-72 hours to respond to your initial RMA request...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13885649*
> It will take them about 48-72 hours to respond to your initial RMA request...


Eh most computer part companies I've worked with usually respond within 24 hours. Sorry if I hold my expectations high.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13885230*
> As for the tutorial, I can't find it for the life of me. Basic concept was, notch out one side of the ATX12V connector (or any connector for that matter, tutorial was actually for a PCI-E power connector) with a razor or similar. Carefully lay the wires down in the notched out portions of the connector. They should now be at an approximate 90 degree angle. Get some heat shrink tubing and shrink the connector. This serves the purpose of disguising the mod/making it look more professional and also keeps the wires in place at their new angle.
> 
> As for Corsair. I will not bad mouth Corsair or their products because I do like their products and for the most part their support has been great. However, as a member of the military stationed overseas my only access to mail is through an APO/FPO (Army Post Office). There is nothing different about an APO/FPO address than any normal post office box. However, it is a post office box, thus I can not receive UPS/Fedex/DHL, etc... I can only use the US Postal Service.
> 
> Most companies (seems to be normal business practice in my experiences) have deals set up with the major carriers, Fedex/UPS, whichever. Companies usually don't have USPS accounts, so I have grown accustomed to paying slightly more in shipping than most other customers, since the company is required to ship via the alternate; USPS.
> 
> With Corsair and the Force 3 120 recall I attempted to RMA my drive. Unfortunately, Corsair DOES NOT ship to APO/FPO and they clearly state this on their website. I learned this a few months ago when I tried to RMA a bad piece of memory. However, in this case with a MASS recall (every single drive/customer) I assumed Corsair would make special considerations for its military customers and issue special guidance for shipping/refunds etc...
> 
> I was wrong, 8 days back and forth with customer service. I generally respond to the customer service inquiries within 5 mins and don't receive a response for on average 72 hours. The whole situation has been handled poorly. Luckily in this situation, Newegg has been more than happy to perform an advance RMA at no charge to me. However, this is only because it is a mass recall. Otherwise, I could easily be reaching my 30 day window to return the drive to Newegg and would be referred back to Corsair for service.
> 
> As it stands right now, with the current Corsair policies, military personnel overseas who purchase Corsair products do so "AS IS" and without warranty. This is because Corsair will not deal with the US Postal Service, so there is no way for the product to be returned/RMA'd. I have written this all up to customer service and have now been forwarded on to some senior customer support who is reviewing my case and the policies. Hopefully, there will be some sort of resolution in the future.
> 
> Until Corsair gets rid of their policy to not ship to APO/FPO addresses, I can no longer justify purchasing their products. I don't have enough money to purchase "high end" computer components that carry no warranty. It is a shame, because I do love Corsair products and have rarely had issues. But the two times I have had an issue; Corsair has been unable to resolve them.
> 
> [Edit: Sh|t, I'm really long winded tonight...sorry!


That is a tricky situation to be in. If you don't mind me saying I am glad to see it's not a case of Corsair providing incompetent or incomplete service, this seems to be a situation that they just don't have a workflow in place to handle. It's also good to hear that rather then closing the issue they are going to kick it up to Tier II and hopefully an executive team later on. I have worked for more then one large companies as an administrator, and I have been a customer as well. It can be frustrating on either side.
I hope they just don't make a one time exception and really flesh out a policy to handle these type of situations. At least ole' Georgie Porgie stepped in (though I would have PMed you directly).

I am thinking of abandoning the push pull on top set up. I am removing the H70 and making add another rad so in the end I don't think I could use a right angle adapter. But maybe someone else does, would like to see someone pull it off.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13885843*
> I am thinking of abandoning the push pull on top set up. I am removing the H70 and making add another rad so in the end I don't think I could use a right angle adapter. But maybe someone else does, would like to see someone pull it off.


I'm probably going to change my PCI-E connectors to right angles, I think it will look more clean, than the current huge loop I have going on. Ill post a little tutorial after I complete it.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;13879529*
> Guys
> 
> I managed to fit a 22cm Yateloon fan to the meshed side panel on the SE.
> Using extra long rubber fan pins, I secured the fan and (at the moment) there is no obviouse rattle or signifcant fan noise.
> 
> Check out the pics and let me know what you think?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9THigY
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9TEu24


He he he, that's great. Nice job. Gotta give you a little rep to start you off considering no one else I've seen so far has done that. Looks great from the outside too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13879563*
> Still have a long way to go......


That's really coming along. That's a sweet looking mobo. I wonder if you could cut the corner off of a fan, mount it with three screws and bend the wires enough to miss the blades? I think it would be better than no fan. Making a 90 degree connector would help too, but the connector on the board is already pretty tall. Tough problem....If it was my older board I would desolder the connector and solder the wires directly onto the board, but I don't think I'd want to do that with a new board. Too bad the manufacturers don't make those connectors at a right angle from the factory. I've seen a lot of people complain about that same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;13879725*
> Still not 100% happy with the GPU temps though, got two Gigabyte 470 SOC's
> and the temps are 50 top and 43 bottom on idle. When stressed during gaming they are 80 top and 60 bottom. Maybe time for an upgrade...


Are you heavily into a quiet PC? I was wondering because if you change your fan speed on your video cards you would likely get a fairly decent drop in temps. My Radeon cards were slow in responding to temps, and they never seemed to reach 100% until the card was really hot. I am running MSI Afterburner and using the feature that allows you to change the "temp vs fan-speed" ramp so the fan speeds up a little more while the temps are still reasonable. It should help your temps a little at least. My temps are not all the different from yours. (Idle: top 55c at 10%, bottom 48c at 0%, fan speeds 48% and 25%) (Load: top 80c at 96%, bottom 72c at 92%, fan speeds 80% and 70%) using Furmark for the load test. They were about 10c higher before I started using Afterburner and the fans were only reaching about 50 or 60%, so you may get better results than I did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13880435*
> So I'm pseudo-planning a watercooling loop and wanted to know if anyone had experience with a thick 120mm radiator on the rear 120mm fan mounts (something like the XSPC RX120).


The XSPC is 58.5mm thick while the H70 is 50mm thick, so you shouldn't have much of a problem. Lots of people mount the H70 at the back and use internal push/pull. Just look at a few H70 builds and imagine another 120mm fan (shroud) added in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;13880720*
> The cables are actually thin.. They looks so thick because you sleeved them..
> I think you can lose some sleeve on the edge of the cable, then bend the cables to fit the fans. It seems alright to me because bent cable will not affect mobo performance.. CMIIW


They sure look sleeved don't they? CeaserNYC, I thought you'd rather eat your cables than sleeve them? Are those stock for your psu?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13883616*
> @CesarNYC: if you do decide to take an extreme bend in those cables, be careful. Unlike what gadget_lova bent cables over time will affect performance. Sharp bends in thin cables....bad juju...sharp bends eventually turn in to strained/broken wires and shorts, and basically...yeah... Never put extreme bends in any cable...I think this is pretty obvious though, probably didn't need to hear that. I'm looking for a tutorial I saw about how to create 90 degree ATX plugs, etc... Should work out for you. I'll post it as soon as I can find it.


Dude, in many years of building, and TONS of 90 and 180 degree bends, I have never broken a wire, nor created a short. And that was with a lot of cheap no-name power supplies in the "old days" when there was no such thing as cable management and if you wanted to hide your cables you pretty much had to bend them up. I've even done this a lot with the older IDE cables without ever damaging a cable. Other than sharp edges and metal fatigue (from bending the wires back and forth over and over) I fail to see how a sharp bend in a wire is going to affect anything. The electronic products I service at work often have sharp bends in their harnesses with no ill effect at all (not to mention length straining because some manufacturers are way to cheap to add another couple of mm). Really, as long as you don't sit there bending the wires over and over and over, bending them to achieve a tight routing is not going to have any effect at all. It will definitely not cause any problems over time either (unless the wire is repeatedly flexing a lot or sitting on a sharp edge). I mean, cables come already bent at 180 degrees with ties on them, and IDE cables come bent into an accordion shape and sit shelved like that for years. Even cables with many very thin wires inside a sheaf can come bent for packaging. I think about the worst you could say is to be careful not to put too much strain on the connector, because you can pull the bare wire out of the connector if you pull on it enough, however that would take a lot of force to do.

There are very few things that will make a metal wire go bad. Cutting (sharp edge), stretching (must pass the tensile strength of the wire), metal fatigue (from constant flexing), corrosion (even inside a rubber sleeve, a copper wire can eventually get corroded in a humid environment, it's weird but I've seen it happen). Just bending a wire 180 or 90 degrees is not going to cause any damage in any way, even if you put a little stress on it. (my last psu had such short cpu power lines it barley reached. I had to give it a very tight 180 bend to get it to plug in. That supply is still working like a champ in another computer).

Sorry if I rant too, but when I see someone warn about:

"sharp bends eventually turn in to strained/broken wires and shorts, and basically...yeah... Never put extreme bends in any cable"

And I know it's wrong, I just can't let it slide. There's enough misinformation out there as it is.

Sorry if I seem opinionated or anything.

Sorry to hear about your problems with Corsair shipping. You don't have anyone at home who Corsair could ship your replacement to, and they could relay it to you through the USPS? If not, I'm sure someone trustworthy here on overclock.net would help you out in situations like that. I'd be happy to help myself but I'm in Canada. Just have a friend do it for you. Use your name and their address.

Isn't that what family/friends are for?


----------



## TraPofMinD

I've been looking at this thread for awhile now really enjoying your pictures and chomping at the bit to build my system using ideas robbed from some of you guys, here it is:

Eve
(Name inspired by the movie WALL-E)

Corsair Graphite 600T White case
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO Z68 Motherboard
Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge CPU overclocked to 5Ghz
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 memory
Two XFX Radeon HD 6970 2GB in CrossFireX
Swiftech APOGEE-XT CPU Waterblock, MCP655 12 VDC Pump, & MCR220-QP Radiator
Two Western Digital Caviar Black 640Gb hard drives in RAID 0
Western Digital Caviar Black 1Tb hard drive
Corsair TX Series 950W power supply
Three AeroCool Shark White LED Case Fans
NZXT Sleeved LED Kit

3DMark Vantage Performance Score of: P39971






































UPDATE: I picked up some Nylobrade Braid Reinforced Tubing at Home Depot to replace the tubing in my computer. This stuff is un-kinkable and heavy duty. Plus the white mesh works well with my white theme.


----------



## cook

Very Nice! One Day, when I go intel, I will water cool, I love the way the water system looks inside these cases.


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13887936*
> Dude, in many years of building, and TONS of 90 and 180 degree bends, I have never broken a wire, nor created a short. And that was with a lot of cheap no-name power supplies in the "old days" when there was no such thing as cable management and if you wanted to hide your cables you pretty much had to bend them up. I've even done this a lot with the older IDE cables without ever damaging a cable. Other than sharp edges and metal fatigue (from bending the wires back and forth over and over) I fail to see how a sharp bend in a wire is going to affect anything. The electronic products I service at work often have sharp bends in their harnesses with no ill effect at all (not to mention length straining because some manufacturers are way to cheap to add another couple of mm). Really, as long as you don't sit there bending the wires over and over and over, bending them to achieve a tight routing is not going to have any effect at all. It will definitely not cause any problems over time either (unless the wire is repeatedly flexing a lot or sitting on a sharp edge). I mean, cables come already bent at 180 degrees with ties on them, and IDE cables come bent into an accordion shape and sit shelved like that for years. Even cables with many very thin wires inside a sheaf can come bent for packaging. I think about the worst you could say is to be careful not to put too much strain on the connector, because you can pull the bare wire out of the connector if you pull on it enough, however that would take a lot of force to do.
> 
> There are very few things that will make a metal wire go bad. Cutting (sharp edge), stretching (must pass the tensile strength of the wire), metal fatigue (from constant flexing), corrosion (even inside a rubber sleeve, a copper wire can eventually get corroded in a humid environment, it's weird but I've seen it happen). Just bending a wire 180 or 90 degrees is not going to cause any damage in any way, even if you put a little stress on it. (my last psu had such short cpu power lines it barley reached. I had to give it a very tight 180 bend to get it to plug in. That supply is still working like a champ in another computer).
> 
> Sorry if I rant too, but when I see someone warn about:
> 
> "sharp bends eventually turn in to strained/broken wires and shorts, and basically...yeah... Never put extreme bends in any cable"
> 
> And I know it's wrong, I just can't let it slide. There's enough misinformation out there as it is.
> 
> Sorry if I seem opinionated or anything.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems with Corsair shipping. You don't have anyone at home who Corsair could ship your replacement to, and they could relay it to you through the USPS? If not, I'm sure someone trustworthy here on overclock.net would help you out in situations like that. I'd be happy to help myself but I'm in Canada. Just have a friend do it for you. Use your name and their address.
> 
> Isn't that what family/friends are for?


Yes, I do have friends and family in the states that I could ship the return to, but why? I shouldn't have to. This is a Corsair recall, and they should be willing to work with their customers in this case. And after my last email from customer support, I will never use Corsair products again.
Quote:


> Hello Anthony,
> I'm sorry about your experience with the drive. Unfortunately the only service provider we use is UPS which has restrictions with delivery to your APO. I see that you processed the RMA with newegg which would be the next best approach. Had you not been able to do that, we could have arranged for you to get a refund.
> 
> Have a great day
> Jamie Macias-Nguyen, Customer Service Supervisor


Seems like it is no big deal...everything is cool here, I processed my RMA through another company so Corsair doesn't have to deal with it. It doesn't matter that our system is broken and in the end the customer pays for it...

I won't get into the cables... Yes true, 9 times out of 10 bending the hell out of cable won't do anything to it. However, my job deals with building of cables; power, signal, etc... Some of the cables we build can cost as much as $10,000 and we focus on every dB of loss through the cable, not just does it transmit or not... This has probably cause me to become over sensitive over the years to cables/cable management, etc...


----------



## acavella

@Mergatroid:

Yes, I do have friends and family in the states that I could ship the return to, but why? I shouldn't have to. This is a Corsair recall, and they should be willing to work with their customers in this case. And after my last email from customer support, I will never use Corsair products again.
Quote:


> Hello Anthony,
> I'm sorry about your experience with the drive. Unfortunately the only service provider we use is UPS which has restrictions with delivery to your APO. I see that you processed the RMA with newegg which would be the next best approach. Had you not been able to do that, we could have arranged for you to get a refund.
> 
> Have a great day
> Jamie Macias-Nguyen, Customer Service Supervisor


Seems like it is no big deal...everything is cool here, I processed my RMA through another company so Corsair doesn't have to deal with it. It doesn't matter that our system is broken and in the end the customer pays for it...

I won't get into the cables... Yes true, 9 times out of 10 bending the hell out of cable won't do anything to it. However, my job deals with building of cables; power, signal, etc... Some of the cables we build can cost as much as $10,000 and we focus on every dB of loss through the cable, not just does it transmit or not... This has probably cause me to become over sensitive over the years to cables/cable management, etc... However, if you want to [email protected] up your cables go ahead...I'll stick to my magical made up theory that bending/stressing metal is bad for it!


----------



## eySON

@TraPofMinD - wow that looks really clean! good job!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamxatomic*


I'm actually thinking red. After seeing the white in there, it kind of looks out of place. I thought it would blend well with the white outside, but I don't know.
Maybe red sleeving with black heat shrink and white connectors.
You won't be disappointed with the mod/smart extensions. Make sure to post some pics when you get them in!










yea i think red will be much better. well we'll see what happens hope to see it finished soon!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


That looks great man. Well done. That's a sweet case for sure. Love the mobo.


thanks for the comment mergatroid!

just for fun


----------



## mikeyo

Mergatroid: Thanks for the rep, appreciate it. Your build is ace!

I am going to tidy up and reroute my cabling, replace the Thermal paste on the cards with arcticE and also possibly move the drive cage and installl a 30mm fan at the fron for better air flow. Will post pics when I get around to doing this (Friday).

fun...


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


I'm sorry you've had this issue. Why don't you email me your contact info: [email protected] and I'll see what I can do for you. I can't change company policy, but I can definitely get you a new drive sent out.


This just proves one thing....

Corsair customer support is amzing!


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TraPofMinD*


I've been looking at this thread for awhile now really enjoying your pictures and chomping at the bit to build my system using ideas robbed from some of you guys, here it is:

Eve 
(Name inspired by the movie WALL-E)

Corsair Graphite 600T White case
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO Z68 Motherboard
Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge CPU overclocked to 5Ghz
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 memory 
Two XFX Radeon HD 6970 2GB in CrossFireX
Swiftech APOGEE-XT CPU Waterblock, MCP655 12 VDC Pump, & MCR220-QP Radiator
Two Western Digital Caviar Black 640Gb hard drives in RAID 0
Western Digital Caviar Black 1Tb hard drive
Corsair TX Series 950W power supply
Three AeroCool Shark White LED Case Fans
NZXT Sleeved LED Kit

3DMark Vantage Performance Score of: P39971







































Very nice looking build. If you don't mind me asking, what are your GPU/CPU temps in that configuration? Everything I keep reading says 1 thin 240mm radiator isn't enough heat dissipation for a CPU+GPU loop, and yet you have an OC'ed CPU and 2xGPU...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


That's really coming along. That's a sweet looking mobo. ...... Too bad the manufacturers don't make those connectors at a right angle from the factory. I've seen a lot of people complain about that same thing.


Its too bad you don't work for the manufacturer, because you have posted some great ideas that could really help builders (well, that 3 sided fan was kinda out there







). I know I have seen right angle connectors and sockets, mostly in automotive applications. Someone needs to tell them its okay to put them on mobos too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


They sure look sleeved don't they? CeaserNYC, I thought you'd rather eat your cables than sleeve them? Are those stock for your psu?


I didn't sleeve them myself, someone else did it. Its an extension, I bought it with my first build in this case months ago. I am going to really tighten up the wiring in this case second time around, so you might see seem some more....not sure yet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TraPofMinD*


I've been looking at this thread for awhile now really enjoying your pictures and chomping at the bit to build my system using ideas robbed from some of you guys, here it is:

Eve 
(Name inspired by the movie WALL-E)










Good choice for the theme. It might be hard to pull, but I wonder if you could cut holes in the front grill to match Eve's "eyes"?

I am of two minds when it comes to case lighting. I admit it can look cool, and does make a case more interesting. On the other hand, running it 24/7 would be so gaudy. Those of us old enough to remember when cell phones that had those nubby antennas...remember how people would replace them with those blinking LEDs? Made me wish natural selection would kick in and a predator would eat them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acavella*


And after my last email from customer support, I will never use Corsair products again.........Seems like it is no big deal...everything is cool here, I processed my RMA through another company so Corsair doesn't have to deal with it. It doesn't matter that our system is broken and in the end the customer pays for it...


That email is very disappointing. Only made it to Supervisor level, and seems like they were just closing it out because you are getting help from another source, failing to see the big picture. I don't blame you for avoiding Corsair in the future.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acavella*


I won't get into the cables... Yes true, 9 times out of 10 bending the hell out of cable won't do anything to it. However, my job deals with building of cables; power, signal, etc... Some of the cables we build can cost as much as $10,000 and we focus on every dB of loss through the cable, not just does it transmit or not... This has probably cause me to become over sensitive over the years to cables/cable management, etc... However, if you want to [email protected] up your cables go ahead...I'll stick to my magical made up theory that bending/stressing metal is bad for it!


I don't doubt Mergatroid at all, I am sure the wires could take a lot of abuse. But I prefer not to take a chance, I have had data cables (IDE mostly and once SATA) go bad and do wonky things to my HDD. The reason I didn't mount my 3.5 devices side ways in the 5.25 bay like some suggested is because it looked like I would have to mash the power and data cables to fit.


----------



## TraPofMinD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I am of two minds when it comes to case lighting. I admit it can look cool, and does make a case more interesting. On the other hand, running it 24/7 would be so gaudy.


I agree. I have built many cases over the years with various lighting especially UV effects with black lighting, but this is my first case with white LED's. Those pictures and video are dark, I didn't check my wife's camera settings, but in real life it's nice and bright inside yet soft enough to not be a bother. Plus all the lighting except the fans can be switched off or down a few notches.


----------



## arjan400016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13892360*
> Very nice looking build. If you don't mind me asking, what are your GPU/CPU temps in that configuration? Everything I keep reading says 1 thin 240mm radiator isn't enough heat dissipation for a CPU+GPU loop, and yet you have an OC'ed CPU and 2xGPU...


If i am not mistaking he dos not watercool his gpu's


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjan400016;13894497*
> If i am not mistaking he dos not watercool his gpu's


Whoops, right you are. Thought I saw a tube going to one of the GPUs and a SLI block. Should probably have viewed the pic full size, heh. My bad.


----------



## TraPofMinD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13895224*
> Whoops, right you are. Thought I saw a tube going to one of the GPUs and a SLI block. Should probably have viewed the pic full size, heh. My bad.


It simply wasn't in my budget at the time of the build. I will be adding a reservoir, Indigo Extreme, and another 240 radiator to the loop, as well as some water blocks for the cards. So basically the flow will go out of the pump into the CPU, radiator, cards, radiator, reservoir, pump.


----------



## arjan400016

Where do you want to place the second 240?


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13889818*
> @Mergatroid:
> 
> Yes, I do have friends and family in the states that I could ship the return to, but why? I shouldn't have to. This is a Corsair recall, and they should be willing to work with their customers in this case. And after my last email from customer support, I will never use Corsair products again.
> 
> Seems like it is no big deal...everything is cool here, I processed my RMA through another company so Corsair doesn't have to deal with it. It doesn't matter that our system is broken and in the end the customer pays for it...


Acavella, I too live in Germany and have an APO. I sent a request to Corsair for replacement cables for my AX1200, they told me the same thing regarding APO boxes. They did, however, send the cables to my physical address, an off-base (international) address.

I don't know if this assists you (and if you live in on-base housing it likely doesn't), but I just wanted to let you know that, at least in my experience, they're willing to work with you to some extent.

Also, I work as a customer service rep for a financial institution, and just like Corsair, we have certain communication and shipping policies that we, even to assist a customer, cannot violate. Just like Corsair, the answer would be the same if you talked to me or to my supervisor. Any exception made would have to be far, far above my pay grade, if it could be made at all. Frankly, I think that the offer of a refund, while not ideal, was indicative of their willingness to do what they could for you given their limitations. I'm not trying to defend a company policy that I too dislike, but I think, given the circumstances, their customer support is better than you would receive elsewhere.

Just wanted to offer my perspective as someone who toils away in a similar field.


----------



## TraPofMinD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjan400016;13896413*
> Where do you want to place the second 240?


Actually I am thinking about a 200 in the front in a push pull with the fan from the top.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13892007*
> This just proves one thing....
> 
> Corsair customer support is amzing!


Apparently not. He never contacted me, he returned the drive to newegg and then proceeded to say how he'll never buy another Corsair product. Can't win 'em all, I guess.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13899354*
> Apparently not. He never contacted me, he returned the drive to newegg and then proceeded to say how he'll never buy another Corsair product. Can't win 'em all, I guess.


To my suprise Corsair actually sent me an RMA email back today in less than 24 hours. So that was good.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13899354*
> Apparently not. He never contacted me, he returned the drive to newegg and then proceeded to say how he'll never buy another Corsair product. Can't win 'em all, I guess.


Classy.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TraPofMinD*


I've been looking at this thread for awhile now really enjoying your pictures and chomping at the bit to build my system using ideas robbed from some of you guys, here it is:

Eve 
(Name inspired by the movie WALL-E)

Corsair Graphite 600T White case
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO Z68 Motherboard
Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge CPU overclocked to 5Ghz
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 memory 
Two XFX Radeon HD 6970 2GB in CrossFireX
Swiftech APOGEE-XT CPU Waterblock, MCP655 12 VDC Pump, & MCR220-QP Radiator
Two Western Digital Caviar Black 640Gb hard drives in RAID 0
Western Digital Caviar Black 1Tb hard drive
Corsair TX Series 950W power supply
Three AeroCool Shark White LED Case Fans
NZXT Sleeved LED Kit


Good job, looks hot. You should use Eve's giggle as a startup sound.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acavella*


Yes, I do have friends and family in the states that I could ship the return to, but why? I shouldn't have to. 
I won't get into the cables... Yes true, 9 times out of 10 bending the hell out of cable won't do anything to it. However, my job deals with building of cables; power, signal, etc... Some of the cables we build can cost as much as $10,000 and we focus on every dB of loss through the cable, not just does it transmit or not... This has probably cause me to become over sensitive over the years to cables/cable management, etc...


I agree, you shouldn't have to. However, if a friend was in a jam and needed a hand I'd be more upset if he didn't ask for an assist. It's not much of a bother for a bud.

Yeah, if I had $10,000 cables I wouldn't want to bend them much either, however for PC builds it's just not going to make any difference unless one of the conditions that can damage a cable are met. I've crumpled IDE cables into little balls to hide them under drive bays and such with no loss in performance or damage to the cables.

I have to agree that it's too bad about Corsair being guilty of "tunnel vision" when it comes to shipping. I really like their stuff too, and I think their customer service is top notch, but being so ridged as to be unable to make exceptions can lead to loss of customers and reputation. All companies should try and be flexible when it comes to policy. (Ah yes grasshopper, the flexible reed can bend in the wind while the ridged tree breaks...or something like that).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eySON*


just for fun


















LOL, That's hilarious! Good job!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


(well, that 3 sided fan was kinda out there







).

I am of two minds when it comes to case lighting. I admit it can look cool, and does make a case more interesting. On the other hand, running it 24/7 would be so gaudy.

That email is very disappointing. Only made it to Supervisor level, and seems like they were just closing it out because you are getting help from another source, failing to see the big picture. I don't blame you for avoiding Corsair in the future.

The reason I didn't mount my 3.5 devices side ways in the 5.25 bay like some suggested is because it looked like I would have to mash the power and data cables to fit.


Ok ok, I admit the (3 cornered) fan idea was a little strange. But, I would have thought 3 3/4 fans would be better than 3 fans, but most likely it wouldn't make much difference.

The NZXT LED strips have a controller that lets you turn them off and have three intensity levels. Some fans have that ability too, but I think I would prefer to make an on/off circuit for fan LEDs myself. BTW, the NZXT 200mm fan we use (at least mine) have mounts for LEDs in the fan housing. Been thinking about adding some and wiring them into the LED strip controller.

I agree that this is an area where Corsair could improve. To be fair, a lot of companies have that same policy but I believe they could have worked something out before it became an issue. At least Corsair George and "Jamie Macias-Nguyen, Customer Service Supervisor" were willing to help out. How many other companies would have people in them willing to go so far? Again though, it should never have had to become an issue in the first place. Policy needs an update.

I also agree that SATA cables seem a little more...brittle? than most cables, however I have also bent them real good to hide length without any problems. Cables with 90 degree connectors and metal clips help a lot.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


BTW, the NZXT 200mm fan we use (at least mine) have mounts for LEDs in the fan housing. Been thinking about adding some and wiring them into the LED strip controller.


I never noticed that, I will have to check if mine do or not. I am toying with the idea of lighting up my reservoir with two bright white LEDs. I could always buy a few more for the fans..where are the mount points exactly?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I never noticed that, I will have to check if mine do or not. I am toying with the idea of lighting up my reservoir with two bright white LEDs. I could always buy a few more for the fans..where are the mount points exactly?


There are holes equally spaced around the parameter. All the sites seem to have the same stock pictures, but this site zooms the picture up more than most:

http://www.aone.co.uk/ProdInfo.ASP?ProductID=2962

If you click on the first picture, you can see some of the holes. I'm not 100% positive they're for LEDs, but it seems to fit. They are raised on the outside and flush on the inside, and they are in pairs.

Here's some pics of mine:


















You can see those dual protrusions. I think they're for LEDs. They are sure the right size and depth.

Edit: In the same picture on that webpage you can see grooves running down the spokes to the hub. I think those grooves are for the LED wires.


----------



## radicalrev

So I was thinking of getting a XSPC Rasa RX Water cooling kit for my CPU. Is the RX240 enough for cpu? Don't think i would be water cooling my GPU anytime soon.

One note is that the RX240 radiator is 2.7" thick, it won't be causing any clearance issues with the mobo/ram right?

Those that have WC on the 600t, can you guys recommend on where to set up the pump and reservoir?


----------



## Narokuu

Mind If i join the club =d


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13899354*
> Apparently not. He never contacted me, he returned the drive to newegg and then proceeded to say how he'll never buy another Corsair product. Can't win 'em all, I guess.


No, I didn't contact you because I was already dealing with Corsair support. I don't need to deal with 12 different channels of support from Corsair. I'm not sure why you would be able to ship me a drive and Corsair support I was dealing with claims it is impossible. And, please CorsairGeorge, explain to me why it would be a good idea to purchase a Corsair product in the future?

You don't offer me a warranty as an APO customer. I like Corsair products and all, but without a warranty they are worthless. I have never said anything bad about the products or the company. I am just frustrated by Corsairs lack of USPS support. MOST companies ship to APO, granted I am usually charged a premium, but I understand that. Corsair has just decided to say no to the segment of their customers.

Also, the reason I chose to abandon the Corsair RMA process and go straight back to Newegg, is because they gave me no hassle. With Corsair I was given promises for a week straight that I would be able to work out some sort of shipping, only to find out that it would not be possible each time. I'm sorry if I didn't want to waste yet another week of my time trying to process this RMA, when Newegg offered me an RMA within 24 hours.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;13903960*
> So I was thinking of getting a XSPC Rasa RX Water cooling kit for my CPU. Is the RX240 enough for cpu? Don't think i would be water cooling my GPU anytime soon.
> 
> One note is that the RX240 radiator is 2.7" thick, it won't be causing any clearance issues with the mobo/ram right?
> 
> Those that have WC on the 600t, can you guys recommend on where to set up the pump and reservoir?


Everything that I've read says no to the RX240 being mounted up top due to hitting the RAM/heatsinks on top of the motherboard.

On a side note, I got that Antec Big Boy 200mm fan mounted up front







. Well, I say "mounted," but...the mounting screws don't line up. The fan is an odd shape, as you can see here:










The screw holes would probably mount if it wasn't quite so tall, but there are metal lips to the side, and metal on the bottom that prevents that from happening.

However, you CAN mount it rather securely in the front area with no vibrations. It does happen to sit on the rubber mounts already there. I put it with the narrow end facing towards the sides inside the case, pushed it all the way towards the front, and rotated about 30ish degrees counterclockwise (if looking at it from the front). It catches under a metal lip in the sides of the case and sits against the rubber mounts. If you turn until it goes no further, it is very securely mounted...and if you have it as an intake fan, it spins in that direction (exhaust should probably rotate clockwise for mounting). This thing pushes a LOT of air on high setting with VERY little noise. Only issue is that the front hard drive cage is an impossibility due to the thickness of the fan, heh.

Edit: Here's an old review on the fan. Real world testing, not manufacturer's stats, say it's 37.4 dBA on highest setting (I have 120mm fans that are louder than that) and moves 121 CFM.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2009/10/09/whats-the-best-supersize-case-fan/1


----------



## radicalrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13904472*
> Everything that I've read says no to the RX240 being mounted up top due to hitting the RAM/heatsinks on top of the motherboard.


Thanks so I assume the RS240/360 would surely fit then?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13904104*
> Mind If i join the club =d


Hands down best case photo in this whole thread. Gangster.

+1 rep


----------



## ElementR

My 600T SE will arrive today! In a week ill add some pics after I complete my custom loop.


----------



## eternal7trance

Just ordered a 600t white in the sale on newegg today. So I guess I'll be joining in soon.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;13904839*
> Thanks so I assume the RS240/360 would surely fit then?


RS240 will fit, RS360 will fit but you may have issues with push/pull fans, and will definitely need to mod the top of the case to get a third fan in that bay under the mesh on top. There are a few pics floating around this thread of an RS360 (or other such thin 360mm radiator) mounted in the case.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> My 600T SE will arrive today! In a week ill add some pics after I complete my custom loop.


lucky you i got mine Monday and paid full price =(

Quote:


> Hands down best case photo in this whole thread. Gangster.


thanks but i dont deserve rep because u think im gangster lol, but i appreciate the compliment, and this is definatley NOT the best picture, the ones with the awesome lighting and the better water loops are mucho more amazing


----------



## ElementR

All the parts for my loop will arrive early next week. I made the case swap last night.


----------



## antipesto93

looking good!
i was waiting for my h100, But corsair but the ship date all the way back to the 22nd of august!
h70 here i come!


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13916449*
> looking good!
> i was waiting for my h100, But corsair but the ship date all the way back to the 22nd of august!
> h70 here i come!


Thanks
I bought the H50 as a temporary solution, very excited to see my temps when my loop is compete.


----------



## mikeyo

Guys

Please give me your thoughts on whether the H70 push/pull is better situated on the top grill and thus exhausting air throught the top of the case? My 470 SLI top card is getting way too hot and I'm thinking that maybe the rad/fans and lack of space between this and the top card are to blame. This is my air flow config at the moment...

Front: stock corsair fan as intake
Side: 2 x 120mm fan as intake
Rear: H70 exhaust (outside)/intake (inside)
Top: 2 x 120mm fan exhaust

I need to maximise air flow and prolong the life of these 470 cards.
I tried a 220mm fan on the side panel but this doesnt move a lot of air either as intake or exhaust, so I sacrificed my mod and fancy lighting to have better air flow.

Please advise on a better config if there is one?

Cheers!


----------



## Synthean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;13916617*
> Guys
> 
> Please give me your thoughts on whether the H70 push/pull is better situated on the top grill and thus exhausting air throught the top of the case? My 470 SLI top card is getting way too hot and I'm thinking that maybe the rad/fans and lack of space between this and the top card are to blame. This is my air flow config at the moment...
> 
> Front: stock corsair fan as intake
> Side: 2 x 120mm fan as intake
> Rear: H70 exhaust (outside)/intake (inside)
> Top: 2 x 120mm fan exhaust
> 
> I need to maximise air flow and prolong the life of these 470 cards.
> I tried a 220mm fan on the side panel but this doesnt move a lot of air either as intake or exhaust, so I sacrificed my mod and fancy lighting to have better air flow.
> 
> Please advise on a better config if there is one?
> 
> Cheers!


IMHO.....it depends on if you are oc'ing your cpu.....if so, you need to bring in fresh air on rad to keep it cool.....My current setup, I run a H60 in push/pull config with rad mounted directly to the case, and push fan mounted outside the rear of the case with the pull fan inside.....as seen in the second photo....
















I tooo am running the stock front fan but have another 120 fan attached between the hd cage and 3.5 bays....blowing directly across the top and bottom of the card....(see first pic) with two 120's up top for exhaust








I am also running a XFX BE HD 6870 that is known to run warm..with four 120's on the mesh grill on side panel with 3 intake and only 1 exhaust...








i would recommend to remove some of the plastic supports in the top mesh panel and front mesh panel to improve air flow....it really does help....

















I hope this helps you....out...in all, I have 5 intake and only 3 exhaust fans....


----------



## Synthean

By the way.....my temps are on the cpu...1100t oc to 4.03 is 26C idle and 38C under load, GPU is with mild OC of 950 with memory of 1200 idles around 46C with 60C under load.....NB idle 38C to load of 48C

I would also recommend having your cards in the 1st and 3rd/4th pcie slots if possible to provide more room between the two cards with a longer sli bridge...if your MB bios will allow it...

.....hope this helps....


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13916755*
> By the way.....my temps are on the cpu...1100t oc to 4.03 is 26C idle and 38C under load, GPU is with mild OC of 950 with memory of 1200 idles around 46C with 60C under load.....NB idle 38C to load of 48C
> 
> I would also recommend having your cards in the 1st and 3rd/4th pcie slots if possible to provide more room between the two cards with a longer sli bridge...if your MB bios will allow it...
> 
> .....hope this helps....


thanks for the advice, will review your configuration and see how I can best accomodate in my rig. I am o/c the cpu and gpu's - cpu is not an issue, the h70 is fab.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13908506*
> lucky you i got mine Monday and paid full price =(
> 
> thanks but i dont deserve rep because u think im gangster lol, but i appreciate the compliment, and this is definatley NOT the best picture, the ones with the awesome lighting and the better water loops are mucho more amazing


you are too modest. On the other hand, I said it was the best photo, not the best rig. You have a wonderful composed shot and is different then any one else on this thread. Unfortunately you can only look at so many led fans before feeling a bit bored.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR;13916435*
> All the parts for my loop will arrive early next week. I made the case swap last night.


that fatality board looks sweet in that 600, can't wait to see with the loop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;13916617*
> Guys
> 
> Please give me your thoughts on whether the H70 push/pull is better situated on the top grill and thus exhausting air throught the top of the case? My 470 SLI top card is getting way too hot and I'm thinking that maybe the rad/fans and lack of space between this and the top card are to blame. This is my air flow config at the moment...
> 
> Front: stock corsair fan as intake
> Side: 2 x 120mm fan as intake
> Rear: H70 exhaust (outside)/intake (inside)
> Top: 2 x 120mm fan exhaust
> 
> I need to maximise air flow and prolong the life of these 470 cards.
> I tried a 220mm fan on the side panel but this doesnt move a lot of air either as intake or exhaust, so I sacrificed my mod and fancy lighting to have better air flow.
> 
> Please advise on a better config if there is one?
> 
> Cheers!


Ideas mined from this thread: First you can relocate you hard drives. Either get rid of one of the cages, or both. If you get rid of both cages you would mount them in the 5.25. Seems to improve intake. Also, I would mount at least one fan in the 5.25 bays drawing air in. Those don't require mods. If you mod, have seen Mergatroid cut a hole in the bottom of case and mount another 120mm fan on the floor blowing cool air up into the case. I would add two more 120mm fans into the side panel. On whether they should be intake or exhaust, I say experiment. I have decided I am only going to make mine exhaust because after several months of intake the dust build up is horrendous. That goes with any fans for this case as far as I am concerned, if there is a filter use it as an intake, if no filter, make it an exhaust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;13916755*
> By the way.....my temps are on the cpu...1100t oc to 4.03 is 26C idle and 38C under load, GPU is with mild OC of 950 with memory of 1200 idles around 46C with 60C under load.....NB idle 38C to load of 48C
> 
> I would also recommend having your cards in the 1st and 3rd/4th pcie slots if possible to provide more room between the two cards with a longer sli bridge...if your MB bios will allow it...
> 
> .....hope this helps....


Those are great temps, but I imagine you have a very low ambient.


----------



## eternal7trance

Anyone know if the 5.25 bay can be removed as easily as the HDD bays?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13917166*
> Anyone know if the 5.25 bay can be removed as easily as the HDD bays?


depends on how good you are at drilling out rivets


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13917237*
> depends on how good you are at drilling out rivets


Aw I was hoping I wouldn't have to do that. I'm going to try to fit some AP181 fans in it.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13917396*
> Aw I was hoping I wouldn't have to do that. I'm going to try to fit some AP181 fans in it.


I was hoping you were going to use all that vertical space for a rad


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13917408*
> I was hoping you were going to use all that vertical space for a rad


I'm not doing the whole WC thing yet. But I will be which is why I want this case. For now I'm gonna take advantage of those fans I bought and cool it better than stock.


----------



## TraPofMinD

I just broke the 40K barrier in 3DMark Vantage: http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3256382
CPU:5.3Ghz
GPU's: 950/1450


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TraPofMinD;13918108*
> I just broke the 40K barrier in 3DMark Vantage: http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3256382
> CPU:5.3Ghz
> GPU's: 950/1450


Wrong thread?


----------



## JumboShrimp

Would like to join!










new rig been going smoothly for a week now. Will clean up the wires a bit then post more pics


----------



## antipesto93

Just got my H70, only issue is pump is rattling, will have to take it back to the shop for a replacement
two akasa [email protected]% (silent)
i5 2500k @ 4.8ghz @ 1.375v
80c linpack load


----------



## JumboShrimp

anyone notice random clicky noises from the mesh grills? mine seem to be really sensitive and even slight movements can cause em to make a clicky noise. Kinda annoying lol


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JumboShrimp;13919091*
> anyone notice random clicky noises from the mesh grills? mine seem to be really sensitive and even slight movements can cause em to make a clicky noise. Kinda annoying lol


Clicky noise from the fans?

or just randomly from the case?
my case clicks when the pc is off, randomly, its te side panel slowly bending or something for me


----------



## Narokuu

the side panel does creak once in a while, but even my cat running by the case will amke it do that, the only noise i get once in a while is the bottom hard drive bay vibrates a little bt, but i jsut added some rubber washers that came with the case and those noises are gone, this thing is silent even with 4 fans using the controller are cranked


----------



## JumboShrimp

yeah, at first I was worried it was my HDD, but I was able to replicate the sound down to a T by applying a bit of pressure to areas of the case, specifically the mesh.

I wonder if I can line it with sound dampener.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JumboShrimp;13919336*
> yeah, at first I was worried it was my HDD, but I was able to replicate the sound down to a T by applying a bit of pressure to areas of the case, specifically the mesh.
> 
> I wonder if I can line it with sound dampener.


that wouldn't hurt, if anything the panel needs a little more bulk so it sits still. i don't use the mesh. i love the airflow in the case with the acrylic pane on it. it is like a vacuum in there.
on the same topic, does anyone know if there is a tool you can use to measure the flow of air in a computer case?


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13919375*
> that wouldn't hurt, if anything the panel needs a little more bulk so it sits still. i don't use the mesh. i love the airflow in the case with the acrylic pane on it. it is like a vacuum in there.
> on the same topic, does anyone know if there is a tool you can use to measure the flow of air in a computer case?


Interesting, I am considering put the window back on instead of the mesh. Can you please describe your fan configuration?


----------



## Narokuu

nothing serious from the stock setup.the fornt and top 200mm fans are intakes, (the top fan comes as an exhaust) i am using the H60 on the back of the case in a push pull exhaust setup, making the case exhaust from a smaller fan than the intake, making it a nice flow of air. i used the stock setup and was getting a 22c overall temp in the case, and the new setup of the top 200mm fan dropped it 3c, its not a lot, but for a simple change it worked for me, and didn't cost a thing and took 5 minutes, i have been considering getting 2 realllly nice 120mm fans and putting them in the top of the case, but im not a fan expert and im trying to think of what to get and or whats good or not. if you click on my profile u can see picture of my PC. im at work and cant upload into this forum


----------



## mikeyo

I have two akasa vyper's in the top as an exhaust. The real problem I am having atm is keeping the top sli card cool. I might try switching the top fans from exhaust to intake, use the window'd side panel and see what happens. My H70 is also push/pull at back of the case.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;13919550*
> I have two akasa vyper's in the top as an exhaust. The real problem I am having atm is keeping the top sli card cool. I might try switching the top fans from exhaust to intake, use the window'd side panel and see what happens. My H70 is also push/pull at back of the case.


I would leave the top as exhaust and just put the side panel fans for more intake.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13919563*
> I would leave the top as exhaust and just put the side panel fans for more intake.


i would do this but 1, that would require buying more fans, and 2. ads a lot of noise. i am running 2 OCd 5770s and they dont get hot at all. and im cranking games like no tomorrow. my apartment is small, and as you can see from my profile pic the case has to sit on my desk next to me, and having extra fans running gets annoying. the only heating problem is the Mobo, its not that bad, peaks at 38c. but its a tad warmer than wanted. but ooking at my old build, this ice cold in comparison


----------



## mikeyo

I think the real issue for me is that my gigabyte soc 470 in sli dump a lot of heat in the case and I need it exhausted pretty quick. I think the best is to either water cool them or get a 580 or 590 with a reference cooler that blows the heat out of the back of the case.


----------



## Narokuu

that may help in your case =)


----------



## acavella

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


that wouldn't hurt, if anything the panel needs a little more bulk so it sits still. i don't use the mesh. i love the airflow in the case with the acrylic pane on it. it is like a vacuum in there. 
on the same topic, does anyone know if there is a tool you can use to measure the flow of air in a computer case?


You can use the garbage bag method...

Seal a garbage bag to the exhaust of your case. You know the volume of the garbage bag, so all you have to do is time it as it fills. However, this may or may not work very well with a case. Since a case itself isn't sealed very well, the air will tend to escape out of the area with least restriction. Try to find the cheapest lightest weight plastic bag you can. This may also not work if you are exhausting out of multiple areas...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13920432*
> You can use the garbage bag method...
> 
> Seal a garbage bag to the exhaust of your case. You know the volume of the garbage bag, so all you have to do is time it as it fills. However, this may or may not work very well with a case. Since a case itself isn't sealed very well, the air will tend to escape out of the area with least restriction. Try to find the cheapest lightest weight plastic bag you can. This may also not work if you are exhausting out of multiple areas...


Or use an anemometer. Extech make good ones, just make sure you get one that measures both air velocity and air flow.


----------



## Narokuu

thanks to the both of you! +1


----------



## acavella

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Or use an anemometer. Extech make good ones, just make sure you get one that measures both air velocity and air flow.


@dustin88: CesarNYC is correct, to measure the airflow of a case as a whole, the anemometer would probably be the best tool for the job. Not sure if you know anyone who has one that you can borrow. A decent one can run upwards of $150. Unless, someone here has a recommendation for one of the cheaper $50 models that would get the job done?


----------



## Logical Error

Hey just an update on the build. Got my new white nzxt extensions and wanted to show you guys and update my pics!


----------



## Narokuu

thanks again everyone @ Logical error, i cannot see your images, it may jsut because im at work.. and they aren't too forum friendly with images.


----------



## Blech

^Sexy


----------



## eySON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Logical Error*


Hey just an update on the build. Got my new white nzxt extensions and wanted to show you guys and update my pics!


we almost have the same exact set up and the same monitor too! lol i just got my nzxt cables too. will post pictures soon. clean rig Logical!


----------



## Logical Error

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


thanks again everyone @ Logical error, i cannot see your images, it may jsut because im at work.. and they aren't too forum friendly with images.


Yeah must be somethin at work, seems like everyone else can see them =/

@eySON

Lol oh yeah? 27inch viewsonic huh, good deal. Yeah post photos of your cables when you get'em installed!

I got a black/white/blue theme goin for my rig, but I think as soon as the P67 EVGA board come available, I may get that board and do a black/white/red...dunno...would be kinda expensive JUST to change colors lol


----------



## hespinop

Planning water loops, work in progress.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeyo*


Front: stock corsair fan as intake
Side: 2 x 120mm fan as intake
Rear: H70 exhaust (outside)/intake (inside)
Top: 2 x 120mm fan exhaust

The real problem I am having atm is keeping the top sli card cool.
Cheers!


Could you explain "Rear: H70 exhaust (outside)/intake (inside)"?
Have you tried putting a fan between the bottom hard drive cage and the 5 1/4" bays? Some people add that and it looks as though it would blow directly on the top card. My top card runs 8-10c higher than my bottom card when at approx. the same load.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I have decided I am only going to make mine exhaust because after several months of intake the dust build up is horrendous.


I hear that. Even with the filters I still get a very fine grain of dust after just a few weeks. My buddy introduced me to the "Swiffer" duster. Works pretty good getting that dust out without just blowing it around or hauling out the vacuum cleaner. Leaves your computer smelling springtime fresh too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Logical Error*


Hey just an update on the build. Got my new white nzxt extensions and wanted to show you guys and update my pics!










Looks great. It's like daylight in there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hespinop*


Planning water loops, work in progress.










Nice start. Should be sweet.


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13921593*
> I got a black/white/blue theme goin for my rig, but I think as soon as the P67 EVGA board come available, I may get that board and do a black/white/red...dunno...would be kinda expensive JUST to change colors lol


Man, ur setup is very similar to mines too. Logitech g15 kb/ g500 mouse too? xD ftw!!!!!


----------



## eySON

got my cables! i suppose to get the mod/smart ones, but my gf ordered the wrong brand which is ok these turned out great! oh yea my fan controller on the case stopped working







so now im not sure if its stuck at the lowest setting or highest. has anyone encountered this problem?


----------



## Narokuu

wow that looks great. what kind of sleeving or w/e are u using.. and my fan controller is fine, its noticeably brighter when its at full speed. and if all else fails u can connect them to the MoBo and use it with some software to fix it, unless u wish to RMA the case


----------



## eySON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13925095*
> wow that looks great. what kind of sleeving or w/e are u using.. and my fan controller is fine, its noticeably brighter when its at full speed. and if all else fails u can connect them to the MoBo and use it with some software to fix it, unless u wish to RMA the case


thanks for the comment! i found those sleeving tubes at fry's when i was suppose to get a 50mm fan for my mobo and just saw those haha so i bought them and it went perfect with the h70! they're called Flex Guard convoluted tubing. as for the fan controller i'll just plug them in the mobo.

question: is it better with one 200mm fan (on top) or 2 120mm?


----------



## Narokuu

i have been asking myself that same question.. it would honestly depend on the CFM of the current fan, and what fans you would install, i really want to get 2 black non LED fans for the top, and really want to have 1-2 of them in the front, so i can use case lighting on the inside. instead of the white LEds lighting the case up


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13925416*
> i have been asking myself that same question.. it would honestly depend on the CFM of the current fan, and what fans you would install, i really want to get 2 black non LED fans for the top, and really want to have 1-2 of them in the front, so i can use case lighting on the inside. instead of the white LEds lighting the case up


@eySON/dustin88: I just replaced both of the stock 200mm fans with some decent 120mm fans. Wow, what a difference. Those stock 200s just don't circulate enough air to be effective in my opinion. My case is noticeably cooler. I don't have any solid numbers to quote yet, will post some up in the next day or so.

Also, I hate LEDs. Made my computer look like a disco ball!

eySON, you can check the voltage being put out by the fan controller using a mutimeter. This will tell you whether or not it is stuck at full speed, half speed, etc...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Narokuu

thanks mate +1 ill be getting some nice solid 120mm fans for my case in a month or so.. still have a TON to order... SSDs... GPUs... blah blah blah lmao


----------



## ElementR

I mounted the Red and UV CCFLs last night. Here are some day time pics I took today with both lights on.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13922303*
> I hear that. Even with the filters I still get a very fine grain of dust after just a few weeks. My buddy introduced me to the "Swiffer" duster. Works pretty good getting that dust out without just blowing it around or hauling out the vacuum cleaner. Leaves your computer smelling springtime fresh too.


so the "duster" version is safe to use inside your case? I heard that the electrostatic cleaners like the regular swiffer was not advisable to use. I was also told that using a vacuum cleaner was bad too. I think I am just going to keep using Armour All.


----------



## Logical Error

@ Mergatroid- thanks bud!

@ eySON- took out the 200mm on top and put 2 cooler Master Excaliburs in, as well a 2 Excaliburs doing a push/pull on my rad and 1 more excalibur blowing on my vid card. I left the 200mm in front, just waintg to put 2 excals up front with a mod.

@ elmentR- looks goooood


----------



## Enrapting

Can anyone show/link me to a good replacement fan for the front 200mm which moves decent air but is quiet? the stock one is WAY TOO LOUD even on a fan controller and the case one... From a UK retailer please, Thanks!

Case creaks a lot BTW..bit annoying lol


----------



## Enrapting

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/200mm...-with-blue-led

Would that fit? I can't remember what the maximum fan thickness was for this case? I remember someone saying they were good fans.


----------



## Narokuu

im planning on changing to all 120mm fans, debating what brand, and i prefer all black with no LEDs..


----------



## Logical Error

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


im planning on changing to all 120mm fans, debating what brand, and i prefer all black with no LEDs..



Cooler master Ecalibur 120mm fan. I got 5 right now in my case. love'em and they look cool too


----------



## Narokuu

woot thanks man


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eySON*


got my cables! i suppose to get the mod/smart ones, but my gf ordered the wrong brand which is ok these turned out great! oh yea my fan controller on the case stopped working







so now im not sure if its stuck at the lowest setting or highest. has anyone encountered this problem?


I've heard of a few people who's 600T fan controller died. Are you just using it for the case fans? If so, it should have worked without any problems. The only people I've heard with this problem are those who tried controlling fans that required fairly high current and killed the controller. If you were just running the stock fans I would definitely talk to Corsair about it. Maybe you can talk them into just letting you remove the controller and send it in instead of the entire case.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


so the "duster" version is safe to use inside your case? I heard that the electrostatic cleaners like the regular swiffer was not advisable to use. I was also told that using a vacuum cleaner was bad too. I think I am just going to keep using Armour All.


They're really not very staticy (is that even a word?). I don't use them on the motherboard or the video card, but on the tops of the drives, bottom of the case, nooks and crannies (it's amazing where those things will fit), drive bays. Basically any place that's not the motherboard or the video cards.

As for the vacuum, wow. First time I've heard that. I've been using a combination of vacuum cleaners and a compressor on every computer I clean for ages. It's never caused a problem. They actually make vacuums especially for computers (I even have a little tiny one for cleaning heat sinks and fans).

This is what I would like for cleaning my computers:

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...119&CatId=7094

But the thing costs more than my compressor did.

This is the compressor I use at home:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brows....jsp?locale=en

Got it on sale for $60. Works great for cleaning computers (along with a vacuum) for major jobs. It's oil free so there are no worries regarding oil. I use a 5 gallon unit at work and it works even better with 135 psi. I seem to be doing well with the Swiffer though. I only have to use the compressor and vacuum when the fans start getting dirty.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enrapting*


Can anyone show/link me to a good replacement fan for the front 200mm which moves decent air but is quiet? the stock one is WAY TOO LOUD even on a fan controller and the case one... From a UK retailer please, Thanks!


IMHO, I really don't think you're going to find a fan that moves more air but is quieter. Unless there's a defect in your fan, I found the stock 600T 200mm fan to be very quiet at the expense of air flow. I replaced mine with an NZXT 200mm fan that moves a lot more air at full speed, but is also a lot louder at full speed.

You could improve airflow by removing the mesh at the front of the case allowing you to turn the RPM of the fan down.


----------



## eySON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acavella*


@eySON/dustin88: I just replaced both of the stock 200mm fans with some decent 120mm fans. Wow, what a difference. Those stock 200s just don't circulate enough air to be effective in my opinion. My case is noticeably cooler. I don't have any solid numbers to quote yet, will post some up in the next day or so.

Also, I hate LEDs. Made my computer look like a disco ball!

eySON, you can check the voltage being put out by the fan controller using a mutimeter. This will tell you whether or not it is stuck at full speed, half speed, etc...


cool will try switching them with 120mm thanks! about the fan controller i checked by looking at the LEDs because my friend has the same case and his LEDs were brighter and fans were louder. mine was stuck at the lowest speed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Logical Error*


@ eySON- took out the 200mm on top and put 2 cooler Master Excaliburs in, as well a 2 Excaliburs doing a push/pull on my rad and 1 more excalibur blowing on my vid card. I left the 200mm in front, just waintg to put 2 excals up front with a mod.


yea i was thinking of doing the same and replacing my window with the mesh and fans instead.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


I've heard of a few people who's 600T fan controller died. Are you just using it for the case fans? If so, it should have worked without any problems. The only people I've heard with this problem are those who tried controlling fans that required fairly high current and killed the controller. If you were just running the stock fans I would definitely talk to Corsair about it. Maybe you can talk them into just letting you remove the controller and send it in instead of the entire case.


i think i plugged in a case fan by accident stupid me







i'll contact corsair about the problem and see what happens from there. thanks mergatroid!

thanks everyone for the support and suggestions!


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


This is the compressor I use at home:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brows....jsp?locale=en


That's very similar to the one I have.










The air/water separator is a must if your using it for PC dusting.


----------



## Logical Error

yeah putting in the mesh would def improve air flow and bring temps down but, I like looking inside! =P


----------



## Enrapting

As long as it cools my HDD's I'm not really that fussed I just want something quiet but the stock one is insanely loud... It's loudest thing in my pc


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13931032*
> As for the vacuum, wow. First time I've heard that. I've been using a combination of vacuum cleaners and a compressor on every computer I clean for ages. It's never caused a problem. They actually make vacuums especially for computers (I even have a little tiny one for cleaning heat sinks and fans).


This is what I used to clean my old case out when I was building my new PC in it -

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-micro-vacuum-attachment-kit-32994.html

Don't think you can beat it for the price.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


The air/water separator is a must if your using it for PC dusting.


Why? Is there any humidity coming out of it?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*


Why? Is there any humidity coming out of it?


in any compressor, water builds up in the bottom of the tank, to prevent this, small tank size, along with the air/water separator, and letting the air out of the tank after every use, will guarantee that you don't fry your electronics


----------



## Frontsidebus

Just a few shots of my updated system in its new home. 
The Akasa Amber will be binned soon in favour of another Apache. I'm not bothering to tidy up the cut-out grilles as it will be covered by an H100 when Corsair ship them.


----------



## Logical Error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enrapting;13935537*
> As long as it cools my HDD's I'm not really that fussed I just want something quiet but the stock one is insanely loud... It's loudest thing in my pc


your 200mm stock fan?

mine is pretty damn quiet, even at full speed....weird...you might just fan a bad fan


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13943347*
> Just a few shots of my updated system in its new home.
> The Akasa Amber will be binned soon in favour of another Apache. I'm not bothering to tidy up the cut-out grilles as it will be covered by an H100 when Corsair ship them.


Thats an interesting HSF you have there. Not sure if I have ever see one of them here at OCN. But an H100 should fit that baby like a glove. Nice pictures.


----------



## Frontsidebus

Lol yes, shocking isn't it?









It's not as bad as I was expecting, gets a bit warm at 4.5ghz though...


----------



## BLAUcopter

Just about to place an order for the new side panel and a new 200mm fan and 3 or so 120mm fans.

So far I'm tossing up, for the front intake, between the..........

- NZXT 200mm Rifle bearing fan

- and the Antec Big boy 200

And the from the following 120mm fans for exhaust...

- Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1150rpm

- Fractal design silent series

- Nexus real silent

Advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;13948720*
> Just about to place an order for the new side panel and a new 200mm fan and 3 or so 120mm fans.
> 
> So far I'm tossing up, for the front intake, between the..........
> 
> - NZXT 200mm Rifle bearing fan
> 
> - and the Antec Big boy 200
> 
> And the from the following 120mm fans for exhaust...
> 
> - Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1150rpm
> 
> - Fractal design silent series
> 
> - Nexus real silent
> 
> Advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Without some modding, the Antec Big Boy 200mm will not fit up front if you actually intend to screw the fan into the mounting points. See my post a few pages back. You also can't use the front hard drive cage. However, you can mount it pretty securely by attempting to place it in a mounting-ish position and twisting it until it twists no further. The fan will lock behind the metal lip in the front of the case. That's what I did...it's sitting against the rubber mounts and making next to zero noise. Really great fan, moves a ton of air.


----------



## Narokuu

just a heads up to all.. my top 200mm fan just wen nutz. i smelt a faint aroma of grinding metal, and the fan was "wobbling" in the top of the case moving very slow... so without thinking i took it out and threw in 2 120mm i had laying around... ye there loud but they are moving a TON of air. alot more than the 200mm... and its not biggy, because im ordering new fans Friday, getting some nice yates, or something else not sure yet., just wanted to give all of us a fair warning on this.


----------



## BLAUcopter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13948938*
> Without some modding, the Antec Big Boy 200mm will not fit up front if you actually intend to screw the fan into the mounting points. See my post a few pages back. You also can't use the front hard drive cage. However, you can mount it pretty securely by attempting to place it in a mounting-ish position and twisting it until it twists no further. The fan will lock behind the metal lip in the front of the case. That's what I did...it's sitting against the rubber mounts and making next to zero noise. Really great fan, moves a ton of air.


Thanks. I decided to forgo the 200mm fan in front and use two 120mm fans as intake.

I ordered 5 Nexus real silent fans (the white finned ones) 2 for the front, 2 up top and one rear.

Grabbed the NZXT White LED 2m cables also.

Cant wait for my delivery, will post updated rig pics with my new side panel!!


----------



## goliath_2k

Is it possible to install 120mm on front? Or will you mod it?


----------



## Frontsidebus

Front and top removable grilles "de-slatted". Front 200mm fixed grille removed. Removing the plastic slats probably does nothing to the airflow but does make the mesh nicer to look through.

Cutting out the front grille has made a massive ammount of difference, mainly to the ammount of noise the fan makes. Before it was quite a loud whiney noise but now it only creates a quiet whoosh of air.


----------



## bmckenna

I haven't looked too closely. Are there tabs for the metal in the front intake area to remove the grill (similar to the top removable piece) or did you need to cut it out?


----------



## Frontsidebus

I had to remove the whole front of the case to get good access to the fixed grille, which was cut out with a dremmel. On the front removable section, I just used side cutters on the plastic cross pieces. I left the plastic frame in so as not to weaken it too badly but also to keep the filter material clamped in place.

*Edit* Random bit of trivia. With the two Akasa Apache and single Amber exhaust fans running at 1200rpm the front 200mm will never run down when it's power is cut. It windmills at about 300rpm. With no other fans running it coasts down to a dead stop in 21 seconds.


----------



## eternal7trance

Any way to get better temps in this case? I really like it but wow this is horrible. Coming from an RV02 my GPU temps have gone up 13-15 degress and my CPU temps have gone up about 4-5. This is with 4 case fans blowing on the side, and an AP181 replacing the terrible front fan.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13951984*
> I had to remove the whole front of the case to get good access to the fixed grille, which was cut out with a dremmel. On the front removable section, I just used side cutters on the plastic cross pieces. I left the plastic frame in so as not to weaken it too badly but also to keep the filter material clamped in place.
> 
> *Edit* Random bit of trivia. With the two Akasa Apache and single Amber exhaust fans running at 1200rpm the front 200mm will never run down when it's power is cut. It windmills at about 300rpm. With no other fans running it coasts down to a dead stop in 21 seconds.


Yeah, the fixed grill was what I was interested in potentially removing. We will see, I suppose.









edit: Don't know if this is an ongoing thing, but Newegg has the 600T in black for $125 after a rebate, and the 600T SE in white for $160 after a rebate.


----------



## BLAUcopter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goliath_2k;13949987*
> Is it possible to install 120mm on front? Or will you mod it?


Velcro tape is my secret weapon


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13950403*
> .....*Edit* Random bit of trivia. With the two Akasa Apache and single Amber exhaust fans running at 1200rpm the front 200mm will never run down when it's power is cut. It windmills at about 300rpm. With no other fans running it coasts down to a dead stop in 21 seconds.


Sounds like you have an efficient set up. I am pretty sure I never had that happen to any of my fan configurations. Can you post some of your temps (CPU/GPU/NB/HDD) with ambient? I am curious because I have wondered if the side panel fans ruined the air flow in the case, causing turbulence and creating pockets. It would be funny if the stock config with more powerful fans was the most efficient. Not saying it is, but I think because of all concerns with case temps, _someone_ needs to do a thorough write up of all the configurations, using the best scientific technique they can muster. Alas, I cannot commit to the time needed to do this justice (graphs/spreadsheets/diagrams/photos etc.)

I am willing to help it along though. If anyone thinks they could do a great job with testing and a write up, and lives in the US, I _might_ be willing to donate whatever fans needed to test out the different configs. Anyone seriously interested in making this happen?


----------



## eternal7trance

I just wish they included better fans with this case. These temps are worse than my Raven and old 932.


----------



## Logical Error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13957828*
> I just wish they included better fans with this case. These temps are worse than my Raven and old 932.


yeah im still playing with fan configs and swapping out fans ever so often...

Just ordered a white silverstone fm121, and a white zalman sharkfin. The sharkfin is for the pull side of my rad (going to try it out) and the silverstone fm121, eh well I just wanted one lol. I think maybe switching all my CM Excalibur fans to all white silverstones might look pretty cool....all white fans, nah meen!......ill let you guys know how I like'em!

btw, Since "everyone" says teh sharkfin is a better pull fan, think 2 of those would be ideal up front as intake fans? Or would you want 2 pushing fans?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ok, so I'm prepping my 600T SE for my build tomorrow and I noticed that the standoffs are preinstalled in the case. The problem is that the middle standoff has some weird ball where the screw hole should be and it sticks up higher than the rest because of it. What is up with that? Is that ball supposed to stick into the hole on the mobo and no screw go into it? I just have never seen that before. Please let me know whats the deal with this....

Thanks guys, OCN always comes through for me!


----------



## Darkcyde

Indeed, the peg fits into one of the holes in the mobo in place of a screw.


----------



## Narokuu

its a great feature IMO, because it keeps tension on the MoBo as your installing it. its a nice thing


----------



## BLAUcopter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13959919*
> its a great feature IMO, because it keeps tension on the MoBo as your installing it. its a nice thing


I remember being perplexed by this when I first built my rig. Great feature, should be implemented on more cases.


----------



## Narokuu

i agree!


----------



## Frontsidebus

Yes, I thought the single "locating" standoff was a very good idea and helped keep the I/O ports snugly press against the shield while I installed the other screws. God help you if you have a non standard mobo though...

@ CesarNYC, I only noticed that phenomenon after all the fans were de-grilled. I don't think it done it before. Removing the front mesh was worth it anyway to get rid of the horrible noise that the fan made. Some fans really don't like obstructions to the gas path right in front of the blades and the stock 200mm was one of them. Before, over 600 rpm and the noise level was (personally) unbearable but now I can run it up full speed.


----------



## FuNkDrSpOt

I was going to go with a Fractal Designs R3 but then i found this sweet deal that made the 600t the same price.
$125 after rebate + free shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139003&cm_re=corsair_600t-_-11-139-003-_-Product


----------



## eternal7trance

What are you guys with higher end gpu's getting for full 99% load temps? I just went up to 88*c today vs 73*c with my Raven RV02. And yes I do have a custom fan profile and the 88*c was on max fan settings.


----------



## smorg

I have had 84oC on my 6970's but was gaming for hours and hours... and tbh I let my room get warm which affected it...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus*


@ CesarNYC, I only noticed that phenomenon after all the fans were de-grilled. I don't think it done it before. Removing the front mesh was worth it anyway to get rid of the horrible noise that the fan made. Some fans really don't like obstructions to the gas path right in front of the blades and the stock 200mm was one of them. Before, over 600 rpm and the noise level was (personally) unbearable but now I can run it up full speed.


I am hoping someone does this mod and provides numbers with before and after temps. Noise profile is important too, but I find the filter makes the biggest impact.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


What are you guys with higher end gpu's getting for full 99% load temps? I just went up to 88*c today vs 73*c with my Raven RV02. And yes I do have a custom fan profile and the 88*c was on max fan settings.


Cards that dump heat back in the case are not a friend to the 600T. On the other hand I do remember before water-cooling I would see a delta of 65C from ambient if I let Furmark go long enough (no custom fan profile).


----------



## MexGT

When I first saw the graphite in white and the window I fell in love, but after looking of all the reviews with their horrible inside temps ... my heart just broke !

I'm very pleased with my current case.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;13963462*
> When I first saw the graphite in white and the window I fell in love, but after looking of all the reviews with their horrible inside temps ... my heart just broke !
> 
> I'm very pleased with my current case.


I think out of the box temp can be an issue, but I think it needs to be tuned to the hardware you put inside.

If the Cosair case community was even half the size of what Coolermaster sees, I think by now we would have nailed down exactly how to set up this case for different type of GPUs and CPU coolers. As it stands we have a mess of anecdotal recommendations, no one has given it the Martin Liquid Lab treatment. If a quarter of the time spent on ogling led fans (Look! They be spinning! THEY BE SPINN-AN!),could be diverted I bet someone out there could get this done. No one else interested?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13964381*
> I think out of the box temp can be an issue, but I think it needs to be tuned to the hardware you put inside.
> 
> If the Cosair case community was even half the size of what Coolermaster sees, I think by now we would have nailed down exactly how to set up this case for different type of GPUs and CPU coolers. As it stands we have a mess of anecdotal recommendations, no one has given it the Martin Liquid Lab treatment. If a quarter of the time spent on ogling led fans (Look! They be spinning! THEY BE SPINN-AN!),could be diverted I bet someone out there could get this done. No one else interested?


I don't feel like I should have to plaster the whole case with fans just to make my GPU run like normal. My old case needed no modification to cool at all.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13964457*
> I don't feel like I should have to plaster the whole case with fans just to make my GPU run like normal. My old case needed no modification to cool at all.


Can't argue with you there. But what attracted to this case in the first place? Aesthetics possibly? I am not actually looking for someone to prove this case is just as good as Case X, just to find out how this case is best optimized.


----------



## Frontsidebus

I think the cooling in this case is brill.

But then again my last case was a seven year old CM PAC-T01 with 4 80mm fans (3 really as the top one was useless)


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13964549*
> Can't argue with you there. But what attracted to this case in the first place? Aesthetics possibly? I am not actually looking for someone to prove this case is just as good as Case X, just to find out how this case is best optimized.


The roominess and how it looked drew me toward it. But if I have to have 15 million fans or watercooling to keep everything happy, I'm just going to return it. It's hard to sit there and watch my GPU get so hot.

I have to say though, the room behind the motherboard is VERY nice. I crammed so many cords back there and it never was hard to close back up.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13962522*
> What are you guys with higher end gpu's getting for full 99% load temps? I just went up to 88*c today vs 73*c with my Raven RV02. And yes I do have a custom fan profile and the 88*c was on max fan settings.


Running [email protected] gpu on my 560 ti, I'm around 60-61C. Idle, I'm around 30C. That's with standard nvidia control center automatic fan control (fan speed at 60C right now is 56%).

ninja edit - I should add that's at stock speeds, and MSI's Twin Frozr model with high-end thermal paste. If you're seeing such high temps...how new is the card? I remember my old 8800gt was hitting 98C+ until I blew the dust out of the card...then it went back down to a not-so-great-but-better 80C.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13965066*
> Running [email protected] gpu on my 560 ti, I'm around 60-61C. Idle, I'm around 30C. That's with standard nvidia control center automatic fan control (fan speed at 60C right now is 56%).
> 
> ninja edit - I should add that's at stock speeds, and MSI's Twin Frozr model with high-end thermal paste. If you're seeing such high temps...how new is the card? I remember my old 8800gt was hitting 98C+ until I blew the dust out of the card...then it went back down to a not-so-great-but-better 80C.


Unfortunately this type of anecdotal data won't get us any closer. We need to know things like ambient temperature, screenshots to validate data.


----------



## eternal7trance

My 580 is very new. I hit 88*c with GTAIV running on max settings. My ambient temps are 24*c. I know it's not a bad card because I was only hitting 73*c~ish with the old case, same ambient temps.


----------



## Frontsidebus

Just done a quick test. My 6970 idled at 40'c and hit a maximum of 76'c after a few loops of 3DMark11.
Case intake temp was 22.2'c.
A probe in the exhaust air stream of the referance ATi cooler showed a 35'c idle and 64.7'c max.
Fan speed never went above 34%.


----------



## nootron

Sign me up!


----------



## nootron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13964781*
> The roominess and how it looked drew me toward it. But if I have to have 15 million fans or watercooling to keep everything happy, I'm just going to return it. It's hard to sit there and watch my GPU get so hot.
> 
> I have to say though, the room behind the motherboard is VERY nice. I crammed so many cords back there and it never was hard to close back up.


I just posted this in the NVIDIA forum, but i hit 85c with dual MSIGTX Lightnings overclocked at 940MHz for 30 minutes of 3dMark11.

At 900MHz, they never got over 70c. The top card never got over 65c. Im using an H70 with a 4.8ghz overclock on a 2600k as well.

I have the mesh side panel and 2 fans installed there, which may be why im seeing such low temps. Or it may be because the Twin Frozr IIIs on the MSIs are really awesome.

For fans, im using 2 Gentle Typhoons @ 1450rpm and my computer is very quiet (anecdotal and subjective I know, but I have no means of measuring sound).


----------



## Frontsidebus

I do. 30-32 DBc 1m from front left of case.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13965208*
> Unfortunately this type of anecdotal data won't get us any closer. We need to know things like ambient temperature, screenshots to validate data.


This wasn't an attempt to be part of your data pool on best case configuration. This was an answer to a simple question of "how hot does your GPU run?" Anecdotal data should serve perfectly fine for that purpose.









eternal7trance, I should add that I do have a mesh side panel with 4x120mm Xigmatek white LED fans (the ones with the translucent black frames), and an Antec 200mm Big Boy fan instead of the stock white LED fan up front. Both of them blow right by the GPU, so that is probably helping temps stay low. Also a CM 120mm fan in the back, can't remember the model. Top fan is still the stock 200mm fan. Ambient is probably somewhere around 78 deg F, if the thermostat is working properly.

I agree with the previous assessment that stock, this case doesn't move a heck of a lot of air. With the mesh side panel, replacement fans, and slight mods (removing the plastic from the front/top removable panels), I think it's a lot better.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13965741*
> This wasn't an attempt to be part of your data pool on best case configuration. This was an answer to a simple question of "how hot does your GPU run?" Anecdotal data should serve perfectly fine for that purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternal7trance, I should add that I do have a mesh side panel with 4x120mm Xigmatek white LED fans (the ones with the translucent black frames), and an Antec 200mm Big Boy fan instead of the stock white LED fan up front. Both of them blow right by the GPU, so that is probably helping temps stay low. Also a CM 120mm fan in the back, can't remember the model. Top fan is still the stock 200mm fan. Ambient is probably somewhere around 78 deg F, if the thermostat is working properly.
> 
> I agree with the previous assessment that stock, this case doesn't move a heck of a lot of air. With the mesh side panel, replacement fans, and slight mods (removing the plastic from the front/top removable panels), I think it's a lot better.


I didn't think it was, I was using it as an example of what not to do

Thanks for posting your ambients anyway!


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Anyone interested in buying a Used 600t SE? Selling for $135 + shipping only a month old, nothing wrong. 2 extra 120mm fans, one in 5.25 bays and one on top of HDD trays


----------



## Narokuu

why would you be selling it? its the perfect case


----------



## ElementR

Success!

RS240 up top w/ 2 NZXT 120mm fans and a Phobya Xtreme 200mm w/ a 200mm NZXT. Both rads have cold air pushing though them and into the case.

Next time I order from Preformance-PCs.com I will replace the 45 going from the res to the Phobya w/ a 90. I will be upgrading my GTX470 to a 580/590 in a month or two and I will put that under water too.

My temps dropped form 75c to >50c while folding compared to my H50.


----------



## Logical Error

^ woot, i like it...i dunno if i should take the water cooling step or not...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13965258*
> My 580 is very new. I hit 88*c with GTAIV running on max settings. My ambient temps are 24*c. I know it's not a bad card because I was only hitting 73*c~ish with the old case, same ambient temps.


Thats in line with what I saw on air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13965305*
> Just done a quick test. My 6970 idled at 40'c and hit a maximum of 76'c after a few loops of 3DMark11.
> Case intake temp was 22.2'c.
> A probe in the exhaust air stream of the referance ATi cooler showed a 35'c idle and 64.7'c max.
> Fan speed never went above 34%.


These are good temps. Makes me wish you had some "before" stats with that
grill mod. I didn't want to bust out the dremel but I think I am going to have too. The only thing is I am not crazy about 3DMark11 as a tool for temperture testing, I feel like in between tests the GPU temps come tumbling down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nootron;13965453*
> I just posted this in the NVIDIA forum, but i hit 85c with dual MSIGTX Lightnings overclocked at 940MHz for 30 minutes of 3dMark11.
> 
> At 900MHz, they never got over 70c. The top card never got over 65c. Im using an H70 with a 4.8ghz overclock on a 2600k as well.
> 
> I have the mesh side panel and 2 fans installed there, which may be why im seeing such low temps. Or it may be because the Twin Frozr IIIs on the MSIs are really awesome.
> 
> For fans, im using 2 Gentle Typhoons @ 1450rpm and my computer is very quiet (anecdotal and subjective I know, but I have no means of measuring sound).


Haven't seen anyone use GTs on the side panel. These are also excellent temps, even more impressive when you consider your cards dont exhaust out the back. I have seen more then one post complaining MSI TF cards running hot in this case, would love to isolate how you are making it work for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR;13969473*
> Success!
> 
> RS240 up top w/ 2 NZXT 120mm fans and a Phobya Xtreme 200mm w/ a 200mm NZXT. Both rads have cold air pushing though them and into the case.


Looks great, please post some temps when you have a chance. Mounting the pump on the HDD cages is a bold move.

So I was thinking on my way home today. Instead of looking to have just one person trying a multitude of fan configurations, maybe a small group would have a greater chance of getting it done. It would be a little more complicated because of the various setups and environments, but I think we could find some common ground and work it out.

I am going to try this one more time, I am looking for at least three people to volunteer and help test and retest different fan configs (more people would be better). We would decide what configs were the most interesting and how to test, and compare results. The goal would be to find the config that had the best/repeatable/across the board temps, and when confident with the findings share with the community. If I can't get at least three people to commit I will have to accept the fact that there just isn't enough interest to invest the time an effort to get this done, and I will let it go. Either let me know in this thread or PM me if interested.


----------



## nootron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR;13969473*
> Success!


Looks awesome man. So you have 2 rads, 1 240 and 1 120? Also, where is your pump?

I'm seriously considering taking the plunge into water cooling and your pics definitely entice me even more!

@CesarNYC, i just did 30 minutes straight with 3dmark11 test 4 and i hit temps of 74c at 900MHz core and 4600MHz mem clock. I've got the new v7 [email protected] client going right now for last hour and temps are holding at 64c/66c for each card. I have the GPU fans set at 60% so not really ideal for my quiet living room.







The GPU fans are the only thing you can hear. The 4 GTs cant be heard at all from 2 feet away.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13970381*
> ^ woot, i like it...i dunno if i should take the water cooling step or not...


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13970423*
> Looks great, please post some temps when you have a chance. Mounting the pump on the HDD cages is a bold move.


Why do you say that? I was worried about it vibrating but its mounted on a 1/4" foam pad.

@4.6GHz its 55c max while folding it was 75c-80c w/ the H50.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nootron;13970569*
> Looks awesome man. So you have 2 rads, 1 240 and 1 120? Also, where is your pump?


1 240mm rad and 1 200mm rad. The pump is behind the reservoir they are attached.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;13936019*
> This is what I used to clean my old case out when I was building my new PC in it -
> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-micro-vacuum-attachment-kit-32994.html
> Don't think you can beat it for the price.


That's great. What a wonderful product. I can't believe every computer shop in North America doesn't have that in stock. That's really a great cost effective tool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13933219*
> That's very similar to the one I have.
> The air/water separator is a must if your using it for PC dusting.


Can't get much closer than that. I haven's ever had any issues with moisture since I keep the bottom valve open when it's not in use, however that does look like a good idea. I think I'll look into it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13950403*
> Cutting out the front grille has made a massive ammount of difference, mainly to the ammount of noise the fan makes. Before it was quite a loud whiney noise but now it only creates a quiet whoosh of air.


Looks sweet too. The more I hear about people doing this, the more I am inclined to follow in suit. It seems like a very inexpensive way to get a good boost in airflow. How is the structure after cutting out that grill? Still nice and solid?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13957745*
> _someone_ needs to do a thorough write up of all the configurations, using the best scientific technique they can muster.


I don't know how helpful this might be, but here is a link to a great fan comparison someone passed along:

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/859483-round-6-fan-testing-working-thread.html

It may make it easier to decide which fans to test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13964381*
> If a quarter of the time spent on ogling led fans (Look! They be spinning! THEY BE SPINN-AN!),could be diverted I bet someone out there could get this done. No one else interested?


(quiet voice) But I like LED fans....shiny.....

Hey bud, I'd be willing to help with fan configurations but being in Canada I guess I'm out or the running. Also, although screen shots are no problem, I'm not really Mister Graph Chart Dude. A table maybe.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nootron;13970569*
> @CesarNYC, i just did 30 minutes straight with 3dmark11 test 4 and i hit temps of 74c at 900MHz core and 4600MHz mem clock.


Very good temps indeed, you should try using Furmark simultaneously with Prime95 if you want a more standardized test with a higher torture level. That software will make your PC cook.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13964457*
> I don't feel like I should have to plaster the whole case with fans just to make my GPU run like normal. My old case needed no modification to cool at all.


Wow, hate to be negative but all the information on the airflow in this case has been available for a long time. I know it's not the best, but that's what I expected when I bought it. To me this is the Caddy of mid-tower cases. Personally, I bought it for the features and appearance more than the air flow (as well as the size, being a large mid tower it fits where I want it to fit). However, my old case was WAY worse than this case for air flow. In my old case my HD4870 was hitting 97c and I saw it hit 101c during last summer. So call the 600T a medium airflow case, that's fine with me. You can still get good airflow through modding and personally I'm happy with that, as are most of the people here. My roommate has a HalfX and it runs cooler than my case, but he's not overclocking and he's not running two 6970 cards. My CPU is cooler than stock cooling, my video cards run cooler than they would have in my old mini tower. I'm a happy camper temps wise.


----------



## Logical Error

@ElementR

Whats the total cost to do a water kikt like you have?

Anyone link a good water starter kit?

this one? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11743/ex-wat-159/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_-HOT.html?tl=g30c321s1310#blank


----------



## eySON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nootron;13965390*
> Sign me up!


awesome rig! im jealous of your sli lightnings!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR;13969473*
> Success!
> 
> RS240 up top w/ 2 NZXT 120mm fans and a Phobya Xtreme 200mm w/ a 200mm NZXT. Both rads have cold air pushing though them and into the case...


wow nice water cooling set up! how are those nzxt fans? i was planning on ordering them for my case.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;13959771*
> Indeed, the peg fits into one of the holes in the mobo in place of a screw.


Thanks for the response. I just finished my build and will post pics soon!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So my build seems to be very similar to Nootron's but I wanted to post pics and join the club anyway! I am running both 580 Lightnings at the stock 832MHz right now and my temps in 3DMark 11 so far haven't gone above 66C. My CPU temps in IBT with AVX top out at around 75C @ 4700MHz and 1.35v. These temps seem pretty awesome to me so I'm not sure what the problem is with some users? I'm running an H60 in P/P with two Gelid Silent 12 PWM fans if you were wondering. Anyway, here's some pics of my new baby!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eternal7trance

I'd like to see what temps you guys get from opening Heaven Benchmark on max settings and let it run for about 5-10 minutes. My temps seem to get highest when I have 99% and memory being used. Make sure you include ambient temps as well.

3dmark didn't really make my card get that hot.


----------



## Frontsidebus

Those are sweet looking setups. I'm tempted to cancel my H100 preorder after I saw the revised release date and just go for a full-bollocks custom loop...

Was playing Metro 2033 last night and after 3 hours Mr GPU hit a maximum of 85'c. That is quite hot but reading reviews on this card that seems about average. The fan still didn't speed up any more though. One thing for sure is that I'm glad it's exhausting it's air out the back! Feels like a hairdryer!

I'm going to try moving the HDD cage to in front of the PSU, see what happens.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13971228*
> @ElementR
> 
> Whats the total cost to do a water kikt like you have?


I spent about $450, I bought the Radiators used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eySON;13971391*
> wow nice water cooling set up! how are those nzxt fans? i was planning on ordering them for my case.


Thanks, I love the fans. They work and look great.


----------



## Frontsidebus

Well moving the hdd cage forward chopped a whopping 2'c off my GPU temps.









Think I'll move it back...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nootron;13970569*
> @CesarNYC, i just did 30 minutes straight with 3dmark11 test 4 and i hit temps of 74c at 900MHz core and 4600MHz mem clock. I've got the new v7 [email protected] client going right now for last hour and temps are holding at 64c/66c for each card. I have the GPU fans set at 60% so not really ideal for my quiet living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU fans are the only thing you can hear. The 4 GTs cant be heard at all from 2 feet away.


What are your idle temps with nominal fan speed? I don't have any experience with a 580 so I am not sure how loud 60% is, but I imagine its noticeable







. Your temps are better then most but I would like to compare with Furmark/Kombustor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR;13970693*
> Thanks!
> Why do you say that? I was worried about it vibrating but its mounted on a 1/4" foam pad.
> 
> @4.6GHz its 55c max while folding it was 75c-80c w/ the H50.


Awesome max temp for 2600K, but thats a lot of rad and once you add the GPUs







. I have a similar WC set up that I am "enhancing" at the moment. Hit a snag with Aquatuning pushing back my last shipment, but hope to have it done soon.
I meant that yeah vibration could be an issue, but also you are kind of locked into the length of the graphics card. When you go SLI I imagine you will be butting up against it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13970849*
> I don't know how helpful this might be, but here is a link to a great fan comparison someone passed along:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/859483-round-6-fan-testing-working-thread.html
> 
> It may make it easier to decide which fans to test.
> 
> (quiet voice) But I like LED fans....shiny.....
> 
> Hey bud, I'd be willing to help with fan configurations but being in Canada I guess I'm out or the running. Also, although screen shots are no problem, I'm not really Mister Graph Chart Dude. A table maybe.....
> 
> Very good temps indeed, you should try using Furmark simultaneously with Prime95 if you want a more standardized test with a higher torture level. That software will make your PC cook.


Thanks for the link man, hopefully there will be a need. I will give it till about Sunday to either shelve this project or move forward. I had thought to keep it US based to help with the logistics if I had to finance this little venture, but if I go with a group I guess it won't matter. I agree with the Furmark/Prime95 combo, not for the faint of heart but we should see some dependable results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13972235*
> So my build seems to be very similar to Nootron's but I wanted to post pics and join the club anyway! I am running both 580 Lightnings at the stock 832MHz right now and my temps in 3DMark 11 so far haven't gone above 66C. My CPU temps in IBT with AVX top out at around 75C @ 4700MHz and 1.35v. These temps seem pretty awesome to me so I'm not sure what the problem is with some users?


would you mind running Furmark instead and seeing what temps you get after lets say 30 min?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13973898*
> ...Was playing Metro 2033 last night and after 3 hours Mr GPU hit a maximum of 85'c. That is quite hot but reading reviews on this card that seems about average. The fan still didn't speed up any more though. One thing for sure is that I'm glad it's exhausting it's air out the back! Feels like a hairdryer!
> 
> I'm going to try moving the HDD cage to in front of the PSU, see what happens.......Well moving the hdd cage forward chopped a whopping 2'c off my GPU temps.


I still think you are a few degrees ahead of the curve, shaving a few degrees here and there, it will add up. I have a feeling this is how the testing is going to go.


----------



## jdangond

would like to be added...just finished installing the watercooling kit from xspc yesterday temps dropped 7 degrees vs h70.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13975218*
> would you mind running Furmark instead and seeing what temps you get after lets say 30 min?


I don't run Furmark because it is unnecessarily stressful and not at all indicative of the temps you are likely to see while gaming....


----------



## yancyv8

I'd like to help out with the temp monitoring but I would need help on what I would need to do first. On my sig rig I'm getting 18*C idle for my cpu w/ the H70 used as an exhaust and my two 6950's are at 43*C idle which is terrible in my opinion and when I'm playing Rift on max settings it gets to about 80*C and higher. I wanted to get the setup wet but I got in trouble and being 16, I don't have control over that.....I have a xigmatek 200mm fan as an intake in the front and I have 2 cooler master sickle flow red led fans in the top as exhausts. Heres a pic and sorry for the blurr, I took it with my incredible.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13976310*
> I don't run Furmark because it is unnecessarily stressful and not at all indicative of the temps you are likely to see while gaming....


Furmark for me actually shows lower temps than the gaming temps I get because Furmark doesn't stress the GPU memory as well.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

One thing to keep in mind when planning out GPU cooling is that there are a couple of different styles of popular GPU coolers. One is the "Blower" style, and one is the "Radial" style. Most GPU coolers are variants of one of these.

I've attached an image to show what I'm talking about. The "Blower" style is the most popular, so most cases are set up to excel with that type of layout.

However, third-party heatsinks, and some custom versions of OEM heatsinks use the "Radial" style, which exhausts hot air back into the case.

For optimal cooling with the "Blower" style, front to back, bottom to top airflow is the best.

For optimal cooling with the "Radial" style, side panel fans, and bottom to top can help. In some instances, turning the front fan into an exhaust and the top and side fans into intakes has dropped temps significantly in the labs.

"Radial" style coolers are used on high-end multi-GPU coolers like the 590 and 6990 primarily for cost/performance reasons. It would be very difficult to push enough air through a long card with dual heatsinks with a single blower fan, and to cool dual GPUs, you really need to have some sort of central cooling solution unless you are going to waterblocks.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond;13975566*
> would like to be added...just finished installing the watercooling kit from xspc yesterday temps dropped 7 degrees vs h70.


Some interesting stuff going on in that first picture. Is that a duct you modded into the side? Also I think if you used one of those magnetic fan filters (the square kind), you could use that as trim around the fan mounted onto the side panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13976310*
> I don't run Furmark because it is unnecessarily stressful and not at all indicative of the temps you are likely to see while gaming....


I know some people feel that way, but I don't think 3DMark11 is indicative of the temps you will see either. I rather have too much cooling then not enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13976505*
> I'd like to help out with the temp monitoring but I would need help on what I would need to do first. On my sig rig I'm getting 18*C idle for my cpu w/ the H70 used as an exhaust and my two 6950's are at 43*C idle which is terrible in my opinion and when I'm playing Rift on max settings it gets to about 80*C and higher. I wanted to get the setup wet but I got in trouble and being 16, I don't have control over that.....I have a xigmatek 200mm fan as an intake in the front and I have 2 cooler master sickle flow red led fans in the top as exhausts. Heres a pic and sorry for the blurr, I took it with my incredible.


thanks for the help. If this thing gets off the ground I will make sure everyone is clear on what to do so we can approach something resembling scientific data.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13976568*
> Furmark for me actually shows lower temps than the gaming temps I get because Furmark doesn't stress the GPU memory as well.


I have not used Heaven benchmark for temperture testing, I think I need to compare that with Kombustor and see which is more effective. I would love to try tonight but I don't have a waterblock on my CPU yet







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13976813*
> For optimal cooling with the "Blower" style, front to back, bottom to top airflow is the best......For optimal cooling with the "Radial" style, side panel fans, and bottom to top can help. In some instances, turning the front fan into an exhaust and the top and side fans into intakes has dropped temps significantly in the labs.......Hope this helps a bit.


Food for thought, thanks George.


----------



## nootron

Love those cloth cables Majin. The whole thing looks sweet! Mind posting a link?


----------



## acavella

@CesarNYC: I think I've finally landed on a setup that works for me with the cooling. I'll post a diagram of the fans/case and I've been recording my temps for the past day. Let me gather another couple days of solid data, (Idle, gaming, normal browsing, stress test, etc...) and I'll put together a spreadsheet detailing my results.


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;13978927*
> @CesarNYC: I think I've finally landed on a setup that works for me with the cooling. I'll post a diagram of the fans/case and I've been recording my temps for the past day. Let me gather another couple days of solid data, (Idle, gaming, normal browsing, stress test, etc...) and I'll put together a spreadsheet detailing my results.


look forward to it! I have 4 x silentwings USC fans on the side mesh waiting to install and test with an msi 580 lightning xtreme. I just wish installing a 200mm 30mm fan in the front was easy!


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13962522*
> What are you guys with higher end gpu's getting for full 99% load temps? I just went up to 88*c today vs 73*c with my Raven RV02. And yes I do have a custom fan profile and the 88*c was on max fan settings.


I most play bc2 at max settings for extended periods of time, and I hit 72-75c/60-62c (xfire) Ambient temps are 29-35c so my room is pretty hot as is. Normal temps are 58c-62c/46c idle. I used the mesh panel instead of the clear panel, with two side intake fans directly over the gpu's and it dropped my temps 4c compared to the clear panel.

From what Corsair George said, my cards are cooled by the "radial" method and adding the side fans really helped. I'm thinking bout trying the set up he mentioned having the front fan as an exhaust and top/back as intake and see if that improves it even more.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nootron;13978922*
> Love those cloth cables Majin. The whole thing looks sweet! Mind posting a link?


I got those from www.frozencpu.com

They sell the extensions like mine (Modright) and they also do custom sleeving...


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nootron;13978922*
> Love those cloth cables Majin. The whole thing looks sweet! Mind posting a link?


For those interested in sleeving their cables and wants to do it themselves, check out mdpc-x.com. some of the best quality sleeves and kits in my opinion.

If you are just looking for premade extensions, check out NZXT or modright.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice job man..! I'm loving how a lot of ppl with the SE are going with white cable extensions, it looks so awesome


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


I don't run Furmark because it is unnecessarily stressful and not at all indicative of the temps you are likely to see while gaming....


No benchmark program really is. Once your GPU is at 100% I fail to see how you can stress it more. The crappy thing about other benchmarks is that they allow a cool down time between runs. Besides, folding is extremely cpu intensive and it's a real life application. Furmark may run the GPUs to the max, but in time we'll see games that push the same limits. If the card can't handle Furmark then it's not a very good card. Considering it's basically the standard used here and on other sites for testing GPU temps, if you don't use it you're results are hard to compare if not meaningless.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yancyv8*


On my sig rig I'm getting 18*C idle for my cpu w/ the H70 used as an exhaust and my two 6950's are at 43*C idle which is terrible in my opinion and when I'm playing Rift on max settings it gets to about 80*C and higher.


Those are pretty good temps. 18c idle for your CPU using an H70 is incredible (no, really...can we see a screenshot?). I've seen full blown water setups that don't have an 18c idle temp. On idle with a 23c ambient I'm getting 41c on my lower card, and while doing this my upper card is bouncing between 4% and 20% usage and running at 54-55c. I would say your temps are OK. Are you running Afterburner? If not I would recommend it. You can increase the temp/fan-speed ramp and cool your cards a little more with a higher fan speed. Your load temp is ballpark too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudFire*


Nice job man..! I'm loving how a lot of ppl with the SE are going with white cable extensions, it looks so awesome










Yeah, too bad Corsair doesn't sell a white cable kit for their power supplies.

Just for the heck of it, I am going to do a torture test on my computer while I make dinner. I am going to turn all my fans up all the way, run Prime 95 and Furmark, monitor with Fanspeed, CPU Z and Afterburner, and screen shot the entire lot after I eat. However, this may not be an excellent test for most people because of how much my case has been moded. At least it should give ballpark numbers for stock HD6970 cards in crossfire.

If I don't post the results tonight it means I blew something up







. I'll do an "idle" screenshot right now.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acavella*


@CesarNYC: I think I've finally landed on a setup that works for me with the cooling. I'll post a diagram of the fans/case and I've been recording my temps for the past day. Let me gather another couple days of solid data, (Idle, gaming, normal browsing, stress test, etc...) and I'll put together a spreadsheet detailing my results.


Thats outstanding, thank you for this. I hope to take whatever results you find and have those who have volunteered to validate your findings. If I can be of any help let me know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudFire*


I most play bc2 at max settings for extended periods of time, and I hit 72-75c/60-62c (xfire) Ambient temps are 29-35c so my room is pretty hot as is. Normal temps are 58c-62c/46c idle. I used the mesh panel instead of the clear panel, with two side intake fans directly over the gpu's and it dropped my temps 4c compared to the clear panel.

From what Corsair George said, my cards are cooled by the "radial" method and adding the side fans really helped. I'm thinking bout trying the set up he mentioned having the front fan as an exhaust and top/back as intake and see if that improves it even more.










It would be a big help if you did. Seems like you know what your temps are now for your GPU, but if you wanted to you could do a few loops of whatever you were comfortable with (3DMark11/Kombustor/Heaven) to establish a baseline, then make the swap in fan direction and repeat your loops. I hope someone with a TwinFrozer card can do the same.

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Those are pretty good temps. 18c idle for your CPU using an H70 is incredible (no, really...can we see a screenshot?). I've seen full blown water setups that don't have an 18c idle temp. .....


It is possible he is reporting his Core temps? Since we haven't formalized reporting yet it's going to be a mess comparing. I would like to see everyone post screenshots, it will just make everything easier in the end to analyze and compare results. I know for some this is remedial but not for everyone. Perhaps someone could write a mini-guide on how to post temp results?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I like heaven 2.5 as a benchmark. It seems to really push your cards while still approximating the load you might see during gaming. For the sake of comparison I will download furmark when I get home tonight.


----------



## konoii

Hey guys.. I just ditched my Phantom for the white version of the 600T. I'm wondering, for cooling wise, what would be better, a heatsink/fan combo or a Corsair H60 for the CPU?


----------



## Narokuu

h60 my friend... its a huge difference in temps. and if u want wait a few and get the new h100 wen it ships, its going to be amazing for a closed loop system


----------



## Logical Error

H100 or the XSPC Rasa 750 newbie water cooling kit?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;13983259*
> Hey guys.. I just ditched my Phantom for the white version of the 600T. I'm wondering, for cooling wise, what would be better, a heatsink/fan combo or a Corsair H60 for the CPU?


The hydro series of coolers, up until now at least, compete with high end air coolers. It really depends on which you prefer. Personally I prefer the bulk of the cooler to be mounted on the case instead of the cpu. Plus, again just my opinion, I find the Hydro type coolers look nicer than the air coolers and most of the time you end up with more space around the motherboard. The Rasa type kits are great too, but they do require maintenance whereas the sealed water coolers are maintenance free. I believe the H60 also comes with a five year warranty now, and Corsair has been very reasonable replacing any equipment damaged in very rare instances of leakage.

I can't tell you what to pick, but I ended up with an H70. If CeaserNYC is getting a waterblock for his CPU, maybe you can get his H70 at a good price? Of course the 5 year warranty and Corsair support are a nice feature of a new H60 (or wait a month and pick up an H80 or H100).


----------



## Logical Error

^
yeah I want the H100 but cant decide if I want that or a rasa or swifttech kit. I like the no maintenance of the closed systems though...I got an antec kuhler 620 right now...Wonder If I should even bother, lol but then again I like to tinker..

Of all the corsair ones out as of now, whats the best one? H 50 60 or 70?


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13967876*
> why would you be selling it? its the perfect case


I agree i loved it, but i parted out my whole rig. Need the money.


----------



## Mergatroid

Here guys, my idle and load temps for a modded 600T with an H70 mounted on top push/pull as exhaust, front 200mm NZXT fan, bottom 120mm intake fan, upper-rear and rear 120mm exhaust fans. Two H6970(ish) cards in CrossfireX and a partridge in a pare tree.

Ambient 22c

Idle:










Load 1 hour 57 minutes of Prime95 and Furmark:










Needless to say I'm pretty darned happy with my temps. Of course, I am not overclocking the video cards (I don't count the H6950 to 6970 flash as an overclock since it responds exactly the same as the 6970 does if they are reversed). If ambient increases my temps can swing up by about 5 degrees, but I try and keep it under 25 in the house.

This is a 2.5GHz Core 2 Quad overclocked to 3.3GHz. I had hit up to 72c on my stock Intel cooler while gaming at 2.5GHz. So, cooler than stock and overclocked using the H70 push/pull with 2 Scythe Slipstream high speed 1900 RPM PWM fans that are CPU controlled.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logical Error;13984090*
> ^
> yeah I want the H100 but cant decide if I want that or a rasa or swifttech kit. I like the no maintenance of the closed systems though...I got an antec kuhler 620 right now...Wonder If I should even bother, lol but then again I like to tinker..
> 
> Of all the corsair ones out as of now, whats the best one? H 50 60 or 70?


They're pretty close. If you're talking stock then, by about five or so degrees give or take a couple, it's H50->H60->H70.

If you add another fan to the H50 or H60 they're both within a couple of degrees of the H70 with the H70 pulling out slightly at higher temps. I got the H70 at the H50 price on sale. If you don't plan on adding or swapping fans I would suggest the H60 since it has the new pump and is compatible with the Corsair link (keep future options open).


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13984047*
> The hydro series of coolers, up until now at least, compete with high end air coolers. It really depends on which you prefer. Personally I prefer the bulk of the cooler to be mounted on the case instead of the cpu. Plus, again just my opinion, I find the Hydro type coolers look nicer than the air coolers and most of the time you end up with more space around the motherboard. The Rasa type kits are great too, but they do require maintenance whereas the sealed water coolers are maintenance free. I believe the H60 also comes with a five year warranty now, and Corsair has been very reasonable replacing any equipment damaged in very rare instances of leakage.
> 
> I can't tell you what to pick, but I ended up with an H70. If CeaserNYC is getting a waterblock for his CPU, maybe you can get his H70 at a good price? Of course the 5 year warranty and Corsair support are a nice feature of a new H60 (or wait a month and pick up an H80 or H100).


Does the 600T have enough air flow to feed both a heatsink/fan CPU cooler and a msi twin 3? That's what concerns me because my twin 3 throws the heat into the case







That's why I am thinking of getting the H60 because from it seems like, no matter what it will keep the CPU cool and the front 200mm fan can feed cool air the video card.


----------



## ste.ru

I was thinking if is better for H80 or H100,because the H100 on the top take only hot air of GPU..and the H100 daesn't good work..


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13984047*
> .....If CeaserNYC is getting a waterblock for his CPU, maybe you can get his H70 at a good price? Of course the 5 year warranty and Corsair support are a nice feature of a new H60 (or wait a month and pick up an H80 or H100).


lol, that H70 has only a few miles on it, going to keep it around for awhile. I am thinking of doing something perverse with it and use it in a Hackintosh rig I am throwing together in my old Lian Li V1000.... Got some good news this morning, my last waterblock and rad has shipped, too bad I won't see it till Monday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13984216*
> Here guys, my idle and load temps for a modded 600T with an H70 mounted on top push/pull as exhaust, front 200mm NZXT fan, bottom 120mm intake fan, upper-rear and rear 120mm exhaust fans. Two H6970(ish) cards in CrossfireX and a partridge in a pare tree.
> 
> Ambient 22c
> 
> Load 1 hour 57 minutes of Prime95 and Furmark:


I am jealous of your chipset temps. If my NB temps weren't so bakeriffic and I was able to overclock my 6950s on stock voltage, there would have been no need to watercool. If a few people more people could post some torture test screen shots it would help get an idea of what really works, and what people think works. Thanks for showing everyone the format.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;13985112*
> Does the 600T have enough air flow to feed both a heatsink/fan CPU cooler and a msi twin 3? That's what concerns me because my twin 3 throws the heat into the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I am thinking of getting the H60 because from it seems like, no matter what it will keep the CPU cool and the front 200mm fan can feed cool air the video card.


I haven't seen anyone try it yet, but if you made the H100/H80/H70/H60 as an intake mounted up top along with the other top fan as intake, and made the bottom/front fan as an exhaust, this might keep your GPUs cooler then the stock 600T config. There are tons of people with H70s and radial cooler vid cards, just need for peoples results to start rolling in.....


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;13985112*
> Does the 600T have enough air flow to feed both a heatsink/fan CPU cooler and a msi twin 3? That's what concerns me because my twin 3 throws the heat into the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I am thinking of getting the H60 because from it seems like, no matter what it will keep the CPU cool and the front 200mm fan can feed cool air the video card.


My Lightning stays cool enough. Definitely hotter than other with a TF3 cooler, but still cooler than the reference cards. But check out at this post: http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-202.html#post13976813.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond;13975566*
> would like to be added...just finished installing the watercooling kit from xspc yesterday temps dropped 7 degrees vs h70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


do you really need 8 fans? bit OTT imo... 11 if you include psu and gpus... will be loud as hell!


----------



## BMWBig6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13976813*
> One thing to keep in mind when planning out GPU cooling is that there are a couple of different styles of popular GPU coolers. One is the "Blower" style, and one is the "Radial" style. Most GPU coolers are variants of one of these.
> 
> I've attached an image to show what I'm talking about. The "Blower" style is the most popular, so most cases are set up to excel with that type of layout.
> 
> However, third-party heatsinks, and some custom versions of OEM heatsinks use the "Radial" style, which exhausts hot air back into the case.
> 
> For optimal cooling with the "Blower" style, front to back, bottom to top airflow is the best.
> 
> For optimal cooling with the "Radial" style, side panel fans, and bottom to top can help. In some instances, turning the front fan into an exhaust and the top and side fans into intakes has dropped temps significantly in the labs.
> 
> "Radial" style coolers are used on high-end multi-GPU coolers like the 590 and 6990 primarily for cost/performance reasons. It would be very difficult to push enough air through a long card with dual heatsinks with a single blower fan, and to cool dual GPUs, you really need to have some sort of central cooling solution unless you are going to waterblocks.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.


I plan to use an Asus GTX570 Direct CUII GPU in my 600T SE. Does this card use a radial style cooler (that will force hot air into my case)? And if so, should I consider reconfiguring my stock fan orientation (intake vs. exhaust, etc.)? I don't want to have to use the side panel vent if avoidable (I prefer to keep the sealed window).


----------



## arjan400016

I have 13:devil-smi 12cm case fans and the only thing i hear is my hx750


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWBig6;13988970*
> I plan to use an Asus GTX570 Direct CUII GPU in my 600T SE. Does this card use a radial style cooler (that will force hot air into my case)? And if so, should I consider reconfiguring my stock fan orientation (intake vs. exhaust, etc.)? I don't want to have to use the side panel vent if avoidable (I prefer to keep the sealed window).


That cooler will exhaust some hot air into the case, but not just from the ends, it'll come out just about everywhere. For your setup, I'd personally move the top drive cage to the bottom of the case, for more airflow from the front fan to the GPU. Test it with standard setup. Ideally, the best cooling would be to add the side panel vent, but with just one 570 it won't be necessary to get decent temps, especially with that giant heatsink.


----------



## jdangond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13988747*
> do you really need 8 fans? bit OTT imo... 11 if you include psu and gpus... will be loud as hell!


yeah was a little too loud with the fan controller all the way up, so took out the two fans in front of the hard drive cage


----------



## BLAUcopter

Updated rig pics!


----------



## eySON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;13997611*
> Updated rig pics!


wow that looks really clean! good job blaucopter!









edit: i just noticed your hdds are hidden on top haha thats really really clean!


----------



## konoii

Just got my H60 and Corsair 600T today







I love this case! So much better than my Phantom.. Can't wait till my NZXT extensions come, will make it even more cleaner inside.


----------



## Narokuu

my top fan diededed =(( poor thing burnt out, there not ball fans.. plain old spinning axels


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;13998344*


erm... your psu is upside down


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;13997611*
> Updated rig pics!


Wow, it's like an operating room in there, super clean. And the lighting is subtle and not so much an assault on your eyes. I like it:thumb:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13998569*
> my top fan diededed =(( poor thing burnt out, there not ball fans.. plain old spinning axels


A few people have posted issues with their fans lately, bad batch?

By the way, for those who might be looking for a cleaner way to connect the front USB3.0 cable:
Internal-usb3-adapter

Its not for sale till next month, and of course you would need a newer mobo that had a header actually on it. The Lian Li adapter I had considered to use for this purpose is an abomination, at least visually. I am going to wait for this one.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Wow, it's like an operating room in there, super clean. And the lighting is subtle and not so much an assault on your eyes. I like it









A few people have posted issues with their fans lately, bad batch?

By the way, for those who might be looking for a cleaner way to connect the front USB3.0 cable:
Internal-usb3-adapter

Its not for sale till next month, and of course you would need a newer mobo that had a header actually on it. The Lian Li adapter I had considered to use for this purpose is an abomination, at least visually. I am going to wait for this one.


thats a nice connector.. i wil get one as well, neatly made too, and yes it may be a bad batch, but corsair should realize the weight thats bearing down on the axel of the fan in that position. so we shall see what will happen. i planned on 2 120mm anyways.. so its no a HUGE problem for me. but i cna see where for others its annoying, also, does anyone know a good online or local in there area place that does amazing case custom painting... im looking for someone(s) that can paint very well, and are willingto make some money.... im getting my goot whtie cuztom painted with umbrella corp accents.


----------



## BMWBig6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


That cooler will exhaust some hot air into the case, but not just from the ends, it'll come out just about everywhere. For your setup, I'd personally move the top drive cage to the bottom of the case, for more airflow from the front fan to the GPU. Test it with standard setup. Ideally, the best cooling would be to add the side panel vent, but with just one 570 it won't be necessary to get decent temps, especially with that giant heatsink.


Thanks for the advice George (+rep'd)! I assume I should mount my Corsair AX750 PSU with the PSU fan facing downward into the grill in the bottom of the case? Or would you recommend me leaving the PSU fan facing upward (this seems less common but I see a few folks mounting their PSU's with the fan facing up so it's making me second-guess convention here)? (I'll be running this Asus Direct CUII GPU and a Noctua NH-D14 air cooler with Ultra-Low-Noise-Adapter (ULNA) that might let case temps creep a little higher than normal. Using stock case fans and will follow your recommendation to relocate the HDD cage down low.)


----------



## konoii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


erm... your psu is upside down


Yeah, I had it upside down because I was making sure the fan still turned on when it was under heavy load. The fan on the SeaSonic x750 will only turn on if the temps are high lol. I have it facing down now.


----------



## drum corp 24

I wanna know what's the top thickness of fan I can mount on top of 600T?


----------



## Narokuu

i mounted 2 120mm x 25mm (standard fans) in the top,INSIDE and OUTSIDE the case, the grill even shut just fine, you can do either, HOWEVER, if u mount them outside, when u lock the grill down, it creates a audible wind tunnel and is about 4-5 db louder than if you put them inside. just a thought =)


----------



## scatology

This case is a beast in wihte version !


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scatology;14003819*
> This case is a beast in wihte version !


you bet it is! check my profile pic, i was only able to take 1 because i have a crappy camera. u can see my finished result


----------



## scatology

O yeha! I seen! I love black glasses. haha


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scatology;14004022*
> O yeha! I seen! I love black glasses. haha


LOL! thanks, its the only time that posing is cool IMO... plus i was very proud of myself after the build, sooo much easier than my antec 900-2


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13999856*
> Wow, it's like an operating room in there, super clean. And the lighting is subtle and not so much an assault on your eyes. I like it:thumb:
> 
> A few people have posted issues with their fans lately, bad batch?
> 
> By the way, for those who might be looking for a cleaner way to connect the front USB3.0 cable:
> Internal-usb3-adapter
> 
> Its not for sale till next month, and of course you would need a newer mobo that had a header actually on it. The Lian Li adapter I had considered to use for this purpose is an abomination, at least visually. I am going to wait for this one.


Nice and clean build. What do you use for LED lighting and how did you mount the 120mm fans on the front panel?


----------



## sanitarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13887936*
> He he he, that's great. Nice job. Gotta give you a little rep to start you off considering no one else I've seen so far has done that. Looks great from the outside too.
> 
> That's really coming along. That's a sweet looking mobo. I wonder if you could cut the corner off of a fan, mount it with three screws and bend the wires enough to miss the blades? I think it would be better than no fan. Making a 90 degree connector would help too, but the connector on the board is already pretty tall. Tough problem....If it was my older board I would desolder the connector and solder the wires directly onto the board, but I don't think I'd want to do that with a new board. Too bad the manufacturers don't make those connectors at a right angle from the factory. I've seen a lot of people complain about that same thing.
> 
> Are you heavily into a quiet PC? I was wondering because if you change your fan speed on your video cards you would likely get a fairly decent drop in temps. My Radeon cards were slow in responding to temps, and they never seemed to reach 100% until the card was really hot. I am running MSI Afterburner and using the feature that allows you to change the "temp vs fan-speed" ramp so the fan speeds up a little more while the temps are still reasonable. It should help your temps a little at least. My temps are not all the different from yours. (Idle: top 55c at 10%, bottom 48c at 0%, fan speeds 48% and 25%) (Load: top 80c at 96%, bottom 72c at 92%, fan speeds 80% and 70%) using Furmark for the load test. They were about 10c higher before I started using Afterburner and the fans were only reaching about 50 or 60%, so you may get better results than I did.
> 
> The XSPC is 58.5mm thick while the H70 is 50mm thick, so you shouldn't have much of a problem. Lots of people mount the H70 at the back and use internal push/pull. Just look at a few H70 builds and imagine another 120mm fan (shroud) added in.
> 
> They sure look sleeved don't they? CeaserNYC, I thought you'd rather eat your cables than sleeve them? Are those stock for your psu?
> 
> Dude, in many years of building, and TONS of 90 and 180 degree bends, I have never broken a wire, nor created a short. And that was with a lot of cheap no-name power supplies in the "old days" when there was no such thing as cable management and if you wanted to hide your cables you pretty much had to bend them up. I've even done this a lot with the older IDE cables without ever damaging a cable. Other than sharp edges and metal fatigue (from bending the wires back and forth over and over) I fail to see how a sharp bend in a wire is going to affect anything. The electronic products I service at work often have sharp bends in their harnesses with no ill effect at all (not to mention length straining because some manufacturers are way to cheap to add another couple of mm). Really, as long as you don't sit there bending the wires over and over and over, bending them to achieve a tight routing is not going to have any effect at all. It will definitely not cause any problems over time either (unless the wire is repeatedly flexing a lot or sitting on a sharp edge). I mean, cables come already bent at 180 degrees with ties on them, and IDE cables come bent into an accordion shape and sit shelved like that for years. Even cables with many very thin wires inside a sheaf can come bent for packaging. I think about the worst you could say is to be careful not to put too much strain on the connector, because you can pull the bare wire out of the connector if you pull on it enough, however that would take a lot of force to do.
> 
> There are very few things that will make a metal wire go bad. Cutting (sharp edge), stretching (must pass the tensile strength of the wire), metal fatigue (from constant flexing), corrosion (even inside a rubber sleeve, a copper wire can eventually get corroded in a humid environment, it's weird but I've seen it happen). Just bending a wire 180 or 90 degrees is not going to cause any damage in any way, even if you put a little stress on it. (my last psu had such short cpu power lines it barley reached. I had to give it a very tight 180 bend to get it to plug in. That supply is still working like a champ in another computer).
> 
> Sorry if I rant too, but when I see someone warn about:
> 
> "sharp bends eventually turn in to strained/broken wires and shorts, and basically...yeah... Never put extreme bends in any cable"
> 
> And I know it's wrong, I just can't let it slide. There's enough misinformation out there as it is.
> 
> Sorry if I seem opinionated or anything.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems with Corsair shipping. You don't have anyone at home who Corsair could ship your replacement to, and they could relay it to you through the USPS? If not, I'm sure someone trustworthy here on overclock.net would help you out in situations like that. I'd be happy to help myself but I'm in Canada. Just have a friend do it for you. Use your name and their address.
> 
> Isn't that what family/friends are for?


tl;dr

Sent from my overclocked DroidX.


----------



## 1nv3r5i0n

Please add me to the club! 600T SE, I am waiting for a few more modifications to clean this up and light the interior but please add me to the club. I will post completed photos by end of week. I added LED strips on the top for as well as twin 120mm fans for better airflow. Cheers everyone!


----------



## McMarcus22

Can I join the party???
Here's My Precious..... One more 570 + some wire cleanup = I'm done


----------



## javaneze

A thing of beauty!
Add some pc powered on with flash off, pics too.


----------



## BMWBig6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13677899*
> I wonder if the 5.25-to-3.5 mesh adapter from my CM690II would fit in the Corsair?
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Can this be purchased separately? Blasphemous I know, but Corsair doesn't seem to offer a 3.5 to 5.25 adapter of their own.


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22;14009448*
> Can I join the party???
> Here's My Precious..... One more 570 + some wire cleanup = I'm done


That is some awesome sleeving right there! +rep for that and very clean job my friend.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McMarcus22*


Can I join the party???
Here's My Precious..... One more 570 + some wire cleanup = I'm done











200mm fan and Hdd cage install look very pro. If there is any reason to DIY your own PSU cables, it's to get a custom color scheme pulled off as good as you did.


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yancyv8*


That is some awesome sleeving right there! +rep for that and very clean job my friend.


Thanks.
Much appreciated.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If anybody is interested please swing by my Build Log thread and say hello! I did a step-by-step build with pics and would love some feedback. Thanks guys!

*Corsair 600T SE GTX 580 Lightning SLI Build Log*


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *javaneze*


A thing of beauty!
Add some pc powered on with flash off, pics too.


I have 2 white cold cathodes that need installed and then I'll get some lighting pics up.


----------



## JSDempsey

I just ordered the 600T SE and I have a quick question. Is there room to mount an H50 with a push/pull configuration in the back top fan slot if I put one fan above the metal and the rad and second fan below it?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JSDempsey*


I just ordered the 600T SE and I have a quick question. Is there room to mount an H50 with a push/pull configuration in the back top fan slot if I put one fan above the metal and the rad and second fan below it?


one fan WOULD fit between the mesh and the case, but the second fan "below the radiator" would hit the motherboard in most cases (the motherboard mosfet heatsinks)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ste.ru*


I was thinking if is better for H80 or H100,because the H100 on the top take only hot air of GPU..and the H100 daesn't good work..


Lots of watercooler setups use a rad on the top. You can always intake at the top and exhaust out the front as Corsair George suggested.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


do you really need 8 fans? bit OTT imo... 11 if you include psu and gpus... will be loud as hell!


I have seven including the H70 without the side mesh. You could have 10 in this case without any serious modding, 11 or more with mods.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter*


Updated rig pics!










Well done. Good job. Just a suggestion. Unplug the power connectors from your video card, get a black permanent marker and colour the yellow wires black.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *konoii*


Just got my H60 and Corsair 600T today







I love this case! So much better than my Phantom.. Can't wait till my NZXT extensions come, will make it even more cleaner inside.


That's great. Are you happy with your temps? Have you thought about using push/pull on your H60?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drum corp 24*


I wanna know what's the top thickness of fan I can mount on top of 600T?


I don't think you'll get anything wider than 25mm in the top.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JSDempsey*


I just ordered the 600T SE and I have a quick question. Is there room to mount an H50 with a push/pull configuration in the back top fan slot if I put one fan above the metal and the rad and second fan below it?


In the rear position you may find the inside fan hits the power connectors for your CPU. It may also interfere with the rear exhaust fan. In the front position the inside fan can hit your RAM and may require you to "offset" the mount by an inch to miss it.


----------



## yancyv8

can u share what brand of sleeving that is? Its the thinnest and best looking sleeving I've ever seen in all seriousness.


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;14016421*
> can u share what brand of sleeving that is? Its the thinnest and best looking sleeving I've ever seen in all seriousness.


I used techflex flexopet that I got from parts express. I bought it before from frozencpu. They have a better selection but they were a little higher.


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR;13969473*
> Success!
> 
> RS240 up top w/ 2 NZXT 120mm fans and a Phobya Xtreme 200mm w/ a 200mm NZXT. Both rads have cold air pushing though them and into the case.
> 
> Next time I order from Preformance-PCs.com I will replace the 45 going from the res to the Phobya w/ a 90. I will be upgrading my GTX470 to a 580/590 in a month or two and I will put that under water too.
> 
> My temps dropped form 75c to >50c while folding compared to my H50.


I should have sais something about this build but its awesome. I personally would've done the gpu's too but its still awesome. I love the color scheme with the cathode! +rep


----------



## yancyv8

Does anyone have a take on the upcoming corsair 500R? I'm not in any way saying that I'm not in love with my 600T but at that price I might take a bite at it.


----------



## Narokuu

naa i hate the lip on the top of it.. plus this the 600t looks alot more roomy IMO


----------



## goliath_2k

BLAUcopter said:


> Updated rig pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> How did you placed those 120mm fans on front? modded? And what fans are those?


----------



## CesarNYC

Almost ready to post some new pics









I got my EK Supreme HF installed, put in the new EK Rad 120 XT were the H70 used to be. The EK rad has very similar dimensions to the H70, so it was an easy swap. I do like this EK CPU block, its one hefty chunk of copper. Mounting it was easier then an H70, it has a four post mechanism that you just thumb screw down. I believe the newer Hydro series from Corsair use this same exact mechanism, if so its a huge improvement.

Over the weekend I thought about my upgrade path from here, and decided it made no sense to have a 3 way Crossfire board without a PSU that could do the same. So I ordered a AX1200, should see it tomorrow. I have a lot of the wiring and tubing done too, just need another day or so to wrap this all up.

Next round of upgrades will be much simpler.Those big thumbscrews on this CPU block look like it was made for quick swaps. I pray that the wait for these new FX processors will have been worth it (though I have a nagging feeling I am going to be disappointed). Sometime after Bulldozer I will add another GPU (I have decided to skip the 7 series), lucky for me it will go in between my 2 existing GPUs so I won't have to reroute any tubing, only adjust my bridge connectors. I need to get off this upgrade treadmill, after this next round I am down for awhile (no, seriously). I looked at my steam account the other day and I saw I have logged maybe 2 hours in the last few months, own over 60 games and only played two so far this year. Anyone play SSFIV on steam?


----------



## yancyv8

Wait so you have 3 rads on one loop I'm assuming based from your earlier pics correct? Plz post temps when you put those pics up so I have an idea when I finally get around to some money. I have my H70 in the same place and position as you and I was thinking earlier if it would be a bad idea to have the third rad if I went the whole nine yards.


----------



## CesarNYC

No prob, I will do a full work up à la Mergatroid.


----------



## Mergatroid

Can't wait to see those pics. Wish I could be on that same treadmill but have to pay for some house repairs. Going to have to wait till Fall or Winter...snif....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yancyv8*


Does anyone have a take on the upcoming corsair 500R? I'm not in any way saying that I'm not in love with my 600T but at that price I might take a bite at it.


The interior is classic Corsair, but the exterior...well, I think I'd rather have a 650D.


----------



## Narokuu

goliath_2k said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter*
> 
> 
> Updated rig pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> How did you placed those 120mm fans on front? modded? And what fans are those?
> 
> 
> how did you mount your 120mm up front? i just ordered 10 case fans, and planning on this.. I MUST KNOWWW!! lmao


----------



## Synthean

Quick question about fans, would 4 80mm fans mounted in the front as intake bring more airflow than 2 120mm, I know 2 120mm would bring in more air than the stock 200mm fan, any thoughts or suggestions is welcomed, I had a spare 80mm fan lying around, and 4 80mm fans will fit perfectly in the grated area in the front.....


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synthean*


Quick question about fans, would 4 80mm fans mounted in the front as intake bring more airflow than 2 120mm, I know 2 120mm would bring in more air than the stock 200mm fan, any thoughts or suggestions is welcomed, I had a spare 80mm fan lying around, and 4 80mm fans will fit perfectly in the grated area in the front.....


Depends on the fans. If we are talking about the stock 200mm in the front which moves a little under 100cfm (this is the newer version, the older one did around 80CFM), you could find some 80mm fans that would add up to over a hundred. Two questions, would four 80mm fans running at 21db/35CFM be any near a quiet as the stock fan up front? Probably a lot louder. Are the 80mm fans going to perform in the real world any where near there rated specs (majority of fans do not)? If you are going to change it out to 80mm if you have them on hand and they are at least rated over 25CFM it might be worth a try. If you had to buy new fans I would buy quality 120s/140s that have been tested to perform as rated ( look in the cooling sub forums).


----------



## potitoos

With that graphics people should see games like a film in HD, i want it!!!!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthean;14032981*
> Quick question about fans, would 4 80mm fans mounted in the front as intake bring more airflow than 2 120mm, I know 2 120mm would bring in more air than the stock 200mm fan, any thoughts or suggestions is welcomed, I had a spare 80mm fan lying around, and 4 80mm fans will fit perfectly in the grated area in the front.....


Dude, 80mm fans are sacrilege. Most of them make such a bad amount and pitch of noise that hardly anyone uses them any more. Yuck. 2 x 120 should be great. Try the 1900 RPM Scythe Kaze-Jyuni Slipstream highspeed fans. They move 110cfm per fan and would be great as case fans. You can get them in a PWM version too if you prefer. They're not exactly quiet either though (at full speed) but they don't whine like some 80mm fans do. And watch out for their power draw. They pull .51 Amps each at full speed.

Wow, I think Scythe needs to work on shortening the names of their fans....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14033809*
> If you had to buy new fans I would buy quality 120s/140s that have been tested to perform as rated ( look in the cooling sub forums).


A Flandersesque Right-on-a-reeno (diddly).


----------



## CesarNYC

So I just spent a solid 90 minutes trying to finish this latest build. I should have been able to finish it tonight but of course I hit a snag. Filling and bleeding the loop went wrong. Apparently I may have misthread one of my bridge connectors running in parallel between my vid cards. I had been concentrating on making sure that my reservoir did not run dry, and by the time I noticed the leak I had a nice size puddle at the bottom of the case. Good news is I didn't even have a PSU or power cables inside the case yet. I have been using an ancient enermax just to power my pump, sitting a few feet away, so there was no need to freak out. I did have to power down, drain the water I just put into the loop, clean up the puddle, confirm the source of the leak and correct it, just so I could try and fill and bleed the loop again. 
Once I got that fixed I decided to not try and install the PSU till another 24hrs, just to be certain any stray H2O had time to evaporate. 
Despite the leak, third time was the charm with my water loop. This latest iteration of the loop is quieter, looks better, and bled out air faster. Black and bronze color combo looks hot, if I could do it again I would have planned my color scheme around that. Crosshair mobo has red accents which dont exactly match, the latest Gigabyte 990FX UD7 mobo would have been a better color choice. Still I really like this Crosshair mobo. Would you believe it has 8 PWM fan headers? And I am using all eight


----------



## yancyv8

......I was really looking forward to seeing it tooo. Way to be patient about it though.


----------



## McMarcus22

Looks like I'll be ditching the side window for the mesh insert. The 570s are temps are too high when overclocked. I ordered 4 more orange xigmateks, so it should still look pretty good hopefully.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


So I just spent a solid 90 minutes trying to finish this latest build. I should have been able to finish it tonight but of course I hit a snag. Filling and bleeding the loop went wrong. Apparently I may have misthread one of my bridge connectors running in parallel between my vid cards. I had been concentrating on making sure that my reservoir did not run dry, and by the time I noticed the leak I had a nice size puddle at the bottom of the case. Good news is I didn't even have a PSU or power cables inside the case yet. I have been using an ancient enermax just to power my pump, sitting a few feet away, so there was no need to freak out. I did have to power down, drain the water I just put into the loop, clean up the puddle, confirm the source of the leak and correct it, just so I could try and fill and bleed the loop again. 
Once I got that fixed I decided to not try and install the PSU till another 24hrs, just to be certain any stray H2O had time to evaporate. 
Despite the leak, third time was the charm with my water loop. This latest iteration of the loop is quieter, looks better, and bled out air faster. Black and bronze color combo looks hot, if I could do it again I would have planned my color scheme around that. Crosshair mobo has red accents which dont exactly match, the latest Gigabyte 990FX UD7 mobo would have been a better color choice. Still I really like this Crosshair mobo. Would you believe it has 8 PWM fan headers? And I am using all eight










I know how that is, every time I redo my loop, my pump has a small leak. It is easy to fix, never makes a big mess, and is at the bottom of the case. But that is why my next upgrade is a pumptop so I can use compression fittings. I was topping off my loop one time, in a fillport under the top mesh, and had water running down a tube, onto the SATA ports, IDE ports, and some of the MOBO, all while it was running. Shut it down, and dried it off with no problems.

Wow a MOBO with 8 PWM headers, that is nice. Mine only has one, but I want to make most my fans PWM controlled. Can you set profiles for them individually?? PWM FTW


----------



## BLAUcopter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McMarcus22*


Looks like I'll be ditching the side window for the mesh insert. The 570s are temps are too high when overclocked. I ordered 4 more orange xigmateks, so it should still look pretty good hopefully.


Yeah I ditched the side window pretty quick. Added the old rear corsair fan to the mesh panel that now blows directly on my 580.

Doesn't look nearly as good but cooling is more important than looks... imo.

As for the guys asking how I mounted my 2 front 120mm fans, good quality Velcro tape is the answer!!!


----------



## konoii

Speaking about the fans, does anyone know the CFM of the stock white led 200mm fan that comes with the white edition? I have a spare 200mm cooler master megaflow blue and wondering if I should replace my stock one with it.


----------



## McMarcus22

I believe it's 92 cfm.


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drum corp 24*


I wanna know what's the top thickness of fan I can mount on top of 600T?


should be 25mm but can go to about 26 / 27 if you cut out the black struts


----------



## Ace_finland

Hey guys,

Been looking for a case to swap out my old antec 180 case, think i have found the case i want. 
Just wondering if my XSPC RX240 cooler will fit. Could anyone check if it would? The measurements are 125x58,5x286mm. The problem I think could be the thickness of the cooler, would want it in the top of the case.

Alex


----------



## McMarcus22

I just measured and 38mm is probably as thick as you can go.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yancyv8*


......I was really looking forward to seeing it tooo. Way to be patient about it though.


Yeah it's killing me how long it took to get this far. Assuming the world does not end first I should polish this off tonight. Will be a few days before I post temps though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


I know how that is, every time I redo my loop, my pump has a small leak. It is easy to fix, never makes a big mess, and is at the bottom of the case. But that is why my next upgrade is a pumptop so I can use compression fittings. I was topping off my loop one time, in a fillport under the top mesh, and had water running down a tube, onto the SATA ports, IDE ports, and some of the MOBO, all while it was running. Shut it down, and dried it off with no problems.

Wow a MOBO with 8 PWM headers, that is nice. Mine only has one, but I want to make most my fans PWM controlled. Can you set profiles for them individually?? PWM FTW


Lol, so it isn't just me. I actually haven't fired the mobo up yet so I don't know, but once I do I will update. According to the specs this mobo can handle up to 84w/7A total through the fan headers. I won't be using even half that, but I am still worried I could burn something out (flash back of 600T built in fan controller)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ace_finland*


Hey guys,

Been looking for a case to swap out my old antec 180 case, think i have found the case i want. 
Just wondering if my XSPC RX240 cooler will fit. Could anyone check if it would? The measurements are 125x58,5x286mm. The problem I think could be the thickness of the cooler, would want it in the top of the case.

Alex


I don't believe it will fit out of the box. It all depends on your particular mobo though. In my current mobo I have about 50mm clearance from the ram sticks to the top of the case. MOSFET heatsinks and 12VATX plugs can also cut into your clearance. What I have seen posted as a solution is to drill your own mount holes up top and offset the rad enough to clear ramsticks/obstruction. The RTX is a great rad, hope you pull it off.


----------



## Ace_finland

Thanks for the measurments guys! Think i will order myself a new case this week







Hopefully i will get it to fit in one way or another...


----------



## smorg

My 650D fans arrived today.. I will be cutting out the front fan hole and will eventually be putting 2 Akasa Apache's in the top so will have 1 650D fan left over.. pics will be added inn a few days


----------



## gadget_lova

Anybody have some photoshop skill???

I want to do some light modding for my 600T. I want to cover it up with a carbon fiber sticker.. I'm torn between the silver one or ordinary black one..


----------



## McMarcus22

Black carbon fiber would be sick! Were you planning on wrapping the whole thing?


----------



## gadget_lova

I plan to wrap the body only, minus chassis,inside, i/o front, and mesh..

This is the silver carbon fiber:








*courtesy of 9skin from Indonesia.

But maybe I will just take ordinary black carbon fiber, because I have the original 600T and I use a semi dark acrylic for my window..


----------



## smorg

650D front fan in and the mesh cut out! WOW what a difference! quieter and more airflow! this means I will have a spare 650D fan that I may give away or for a very low price in the NR future


----------



## yancyv8

Here's a pic of my eyefinity setup. I will unfortunately be ditching the three monitors for a single 27" so this is the last time I will see them......



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Apparently I may have misthread one of my bridge connectors running in parallel between my vid cards. I had been concentrating on making sure that my reservoir did not run dry, and by the time I noticed the leak I had a nice size puddle at the bottom of the case.
Once I got that fixed I decided to not try and install the PSU till another 24hrs, just to be certain any stray H2O had time to evaporate. Black and bronze color combo looks hot, if I could do it again I would have planned my color scheme around that. Still I really like this Crosshair mobo. Would you believe it has 8 PWM fan headers? And I am using all eight










Glad you caught that leak before it caused any damage. Did any of the vid cards get wet? Can't wait to see pics. 8 PWM fan headers is great. Did you remove your fan controller or are you using it too?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


Wow a MOBO with 8 PWM headers, that is nice. Mine only has one, but I want to make most my fans PWM controlled. Can you set profiles for them individually?? PWM FTW


Couldn't agree more. PWM is da bomb....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


According to the specs this mobo can handle up to 84w/7A total through the fan headers.


You know, even if I bought a really nice fancy ass board like that, I would make myself a 12V cable with taps along the length. I would custom make it for my own use with as many 12V/gnd taps as I needed just so I could avoid pulling any power from the motherboard.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yancyv8*


Here's a pic of my eyefinity setup. I will unfortunately be ditching the three monitors for a single 27" so this is the last time I will see them......


That's too bad. Why you losing the sweet setup?


----------



## yancyv8

Literally because I'm soooo pist that more than half the games I play don't support eyefinity and that the frames are drastically worse too, at least in some of the games. I will be able to fit more crap on the my desk too lol.


----------



## CesarNYC

Done!










The bridge on the left is wut gave me the headache. I should have spotted it before hand because when I was correcting it I could see some of the O-Ring sticking out from the joint


















I think the pump/res has become an interesting structure in my case. Starting to look like a strange tree in a park,


















And this is my H70 replacement. I don't know how it really performs yet but it looks imposing at the very least.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Glad you caught that leak before it caused any damage. Did any of the vid cards get wet? Can't wait to see pics. 8 PWM fan headers is great. Did you remove your fan controller or are you using it too?

Couldn't agree more. PWM is da bomb....

You know, even if I bought a really nice fancy ass board like that, I would make myself a 12V cable with taps along the length. I would custom make it for my own use with as many 12V/gnd taps as I needed just so I could avoid pulling any power from the motherboard.


Yeah the bottom Vid Card got pretty soggy. But nothing except the pump had any power connections so I just wiped it up and left it alone for 24 hrs to dry.

As it turns out, looks like even though every fan header has 4 pins, so far I can only change 2 of them via PWM. That is disappointing. I had plans to control all my fans via the mobo ( I removed the fan controller). I am a little worried about the fan headers getting blowed up but I am using like 30% of its rated capacity, should be safe









Quote:



Originally Posted by *yancyv8*


Literally because I'm soooo pist that more than half the games I play don't support eyefinity and that the frames are drastically worse too, at least in some of the games. I will be able to fit more crap on the my desk too lol.


I hear you man. It takes a lot of juice to play Eyefinity, thats why I think I need to go Tri-Fire, and even then I am going to have to OC just to get a decent amount of FPS in new games. If you go with one 27 incher, I would stick with an IPS display. I didn't and when I switch between monitors it really hurts my soul.

I only had this thing up and running a little while ago so I haven't done any OC yet. I did run it through Prime and Furmark just to make sure it was stable and the heat sinks were on correctly. Prime left the CPU at 21ÂºC above ambient after an hour. An hour of Furmark left one GPU at 27Âº above ambient, the other at 21Âº above ambient. These were at "stock" 6970 speeds. I am going to do a proper torture test and post info up as soon as I get my OC sorted out on this new board.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Yeah the bottom Vid Card got pretty soggy. But nothing except the pump had any power connections so I just wiped it up and left it alone for 24 hrs to dry.

As it turns out, looks like even though every fan header has 4 pins, so far I can only change 2 of them via PWM. That is disappointing. I had plans to control all my fans via the mobo ( I removed the fan controller). I am a little worried about the fan headers getting blowed up but I am using like 30% of its rated capacity, should be safe









I hear you man. It takes a lot of juice to play Eyefinity.

Prime left the CPU at 21ÂºC above ambient after an hour. An hour of Furmark left one GPU at 27Âº above ambient, the other at 21Âº above ambient. These were at "stock" 6970 speeds. I am going to do a proper torture test and post info up as soon as I get my OC sorted out on this new board.


Wow, those are idle temps for my cards. Lol, what a difference. System looks awesome bud. The red rad goes great with the RAM and the mobo. I see what you mean about the copper. Amazing job bud. +++
Too bad about the PWM headers. I guess nothing is perfect. It seems someone at Gigabyte needs a spanking. Will they temp control through BIOS or are they stuck at 100%?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yancyv8*


Literally because I'm soooo pist that more than half the games I play don't support eyefinity and that the frames are drastically worse too, at least in some of the games. I will be able to fit more crap on the my desk too lol.


That's really sad to hear. I really would have thought two 6950s would handle it without any issues. I was thinking about a 3rd 27" monitor, but now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## gadget_lova

Ok, I need your opinion ASAP ppl..

That site also has a gold bronze colored carbon sticker..









I think I want to take the gold, considering that I will have gigabyte 990FX UD7 for my future mobo..


----------



## longroadtrip

CesarNYC- System looks absolutely incredible! Still have to get all my goodies installed. Been dealing with this whole Force 3 SSD fiasco.


----------



## yancyv8

Wow ceasarnyc! That's a phenominal build! That is literally what I want to and u did it better.







Way to go man. +Rep again for that.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


That's really sad to hear. I really would have thought two 6950s would handle it without any issues. I was thinking about a 3rd 27" monitor, but now I'm having second thoughts.


No I'm not saying the cards cannot handle it by any means. Its just that many games didn't support eyefinity which was a HUGE bummer. The cards held their way for sure. BFBC2 I was at 65-70 frames which is great for 3 monitors and Crysis 2 I was at like 70-80. But Rift on the other hand, I was getting 22-28 max on three monitors which seriously pissed me off. These cards def. handle the gaming no doubt.


----------



## hxcnero

can i join? just got a 600t SE today.
--EDIT----- for better pics

so far i absolutely love this case. although i wish there were more tie-down points behind the mobo tray.


----------



## konoii

Just got my 2x Akasa 120mm Apache fans today along with my PWM splitter and NZXT extensions.. Sadly, one of the Apache fans came defective. It makes a nasty grinding noise, so I'm trying to RMA it. Though, the other fan works phenomenal. Extremely quiet and has great air flow/static for such a low dba. If I can't RMA I will just buy another one.

Oh, I also modded my cooler master 200mm megaflow to have white LED's lol. I took the LED's off the stock corsair and put them on my megaflow


----------



## McMarcus22

Lookin good konoii! Nice and clean.


----------



## McMarcus22

So I just got home from work and was installing my new fans in the mesh side panel, when a little light bulb in my head came on...









I'm gonna see if 2 rs240 rads will fit on the side panel...

























Guess what? They do and the panel closed with no obstruction or force! I may have to put the rads to work now. Now someone hurry up and try it, I'm too lazy.


----------



## Frontsidebus

Niiice


----------



## gadget_lova

@Konoii: Niceeee... It make me want to swap my front fan too... The original 600T's front fan is too weak...

@Marcus: Someone has done it. I'm forget his name though..
But isn't it too unpractical?? Because,you must have a longer tube to make easier for opening the side panel. Plus, you cannot see your pretty loop.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14052676*
> Wow, those are idle temps for my cards. Lol, what a difference. System looks awesome bud. The red rad goes great with the RAM and the mobo. I see what you mean about the copper. Amazing job bud. +++
> Too bad about the PWM headers. I guess nothing is perfect. It seems someone at Gigabyte needs a spanking. Will they temp control through BIOS or are they stuck at 100%?
> 
> That's really sad to hear. I really would have thought two 6950s would handle it without any issues. I was thinking about a 3rd 27" monitor, but now I'm having second thoughts.


Thanks man! I don't know if those temps are good yet because this is pretty much at stock. Not sure how much higher the temps are going to go once I OC, we shall see. Those temps are without any side fans, I am going to use my window finally!

I don't think I can control any other fan headers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;14052941*
> Ok, I need your opinion ASAP ppl..
> 
> That site also has a gold bronze colored carbon sticker..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I want to take the gold, considering that I will have gigabyte 990FX UD7 for my future mobo..


I like the look but Vinyl is a PITA to apply, whichever you pick will look hot ( I vote classic black carbon) but watch out for those air bubbles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14053224*
> CesarNYC- System looks absolutely incredible! Still have to get all my goodies installed. Been dealing with this whole Force 3 SSD fiasco.










thanks!
I remember when the Force series came out it wasn't until Firmware 2.0 that it was safe. Hopefully your RMA process went smoother then others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;14053642*
> Wow ceasarnyc! That's a phenominal build! That is literally what I want to and u did it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go man. +Rep again for that.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;14057012*
> @Konoii: Niceeee... It make me want to swap my front fan too... The original 600T's front fan is too weak...
> 
> @Marcus: Someone has done it. I'm forget his name though..
> But isn't it too unpractical?? Because,you must have a longer tube to make easier for opening the side panel. Plus, you cannot see your pretty loop.


yup, Caleal did it: http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-121.html#post13468281

With Quick Disconnects it might not be so bad, but structurally I am not crazy about the idea.


----------



## smorg

Corsairs 650D fans are now for sale on their site!

do not buy the clear fans as they have a different fan blade profile which is less effcient..

650D fan specs

Compatible with 600t
1000rpm instead of standerd 800rpm
better fan design
quieter than standerd 600t fans

http://www.corsair.com/black-200mm-case-fan.html










$14.99 each


----------



## Frontsidebus

Looks like the same profile as the clear ones in the 600T SE. Has the same notches on the trailing edge anyway...


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;14058573*
> Corsairs 650D fans are now for sale on their site!
> 
> do not buy the clear fans as they have a different fan blade profile which is less effcient..
> 
> 650D fan specs
> 
> Compatible with 600t
> 1000rpm instead of standerd 800rpm
> better fan design
> quieter than standerd 600t fans
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/black-200mm-case-fan.html
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/c/cc650d-200mm.png
> 
> $14.99 each


Just ordered one!







Shipping


----------



## eternal7trance

They should just team up with cooler master and give you some decent fans instead of putting this garbage in it.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;14061171*
> Looks like the same profile as the clear ones in the 600T SE. Has the same notches on the trailing edge anyway...


the blades on the standerd 600t are nearly straight and fatter + like u said no groves..


----------



## konoii

How thick of a 240mm rad can you put on top of the case? Would a Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator fit?. Would love to get it to cool my 570.


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;14063698*
> How thick of a 240mm rad can you put on top of the case? Would a Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator fit?. Would love to get it to cool my 570.


That should fit just fine. I think any rad under 40mm thick should fit without any modding.


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22;14064170*
> That should fit just fine. I think any rad under 40mm thick should fit without any modding.


ty


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14052349*
> I hear you man. It takes a lot of juice to play Eyefinity, thats why I think I need to go Tri-Fire, and even then I am going to have to OC just to get a decent amount of FPS in new games. If you go with one 27 incher, I would stick with an IPS display. I didn't and when I switch between monitors it really hurts my soul.


What is IPS? This is seriously the first time I'm hearing this term.


----------



## McMarcus22

In plane switching. IPS panels have better viewing angles and better color reproduction than TN panels which is what most LCD panels are.

Search YouTube for IPS vs TN panel. You'll get a good idea of the difference.


----------



## Ace_finland

Hey guys,
Thinking of buying the 600t white one but would like to do a bit of research first how i can get everything to fit in a nice way. Does anyone of you guys happen to have a drawing of the case? preferably 3d? I have a legal copy of solidworks so i could draw it myself but there are so many measurements and really need a case in order to get it right


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The fans on our website are the same fan, the only difference is the clear one has white LEDs. The black ones are from the 650D, and the clear ones with white LEDs are from the 600T SE White.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14067442*
> The fans on our website are the same fan, the only difference is the clear one has white LEDs. The black ones are from the 650D, and the clear ones with white LEDs are from the 600T SE White.


so the blades on the SE are different to the blades on the original 600t?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14062859*
> They should just team up with cooler master and give you some decent fans instead of putting this garbage in it.


Oh SNAP!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;14065909*
> What is IPS? This is seriously the first time I'm hearing this term.


Yeah it stands for "In Plane Switching". But what it means is an IPS monitor has at least 178º viewing angle and almost no off-angle color shift (you know how the screen colors wash out if your not in the sweet spot). It also has more accurate color reproduction. They have different types IPS too, from IPS to P-IPS (professional) The draw backs of being an IPS monitor is price and response time. If you are willing to go 24 inches, prices are still reasonable (less than $500). Response times can be all over, but I have seen 6ms and under (just have to be mindful because anything over 8ms and you might notice ghosting in gaming)

Your looking at about 500 bucks for a decent 24 incher. 27 inches and up are still silly expensive, and the response times stink too. I haven't read any reviews myself but Asus just came out with a line of IPS and P-IPS monitors that at least the specs look good.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14062859*
> They should just team up with cooler master and give you some decent fans instead of putting this garbage in it.


upgrade to the newer fans.. but tbh the main problem is that both of the 200mm fans have to pull and push air through 2 lots of grills and that is whats causing bad airflow and more noise.. there is a few mods you can make to improve it greatly


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;14069321*
> upgrade to the newer fans.. but tbh the main problem is that both of the 200mm fans have to pull and push air through 2 lots of grills and that is whats causing bad airflow and more noise.. there is a few mods you can make to improve it greatly


You shouldn't have to upgrade anything. When I bought the ugly HAF 932 I had, the cooling was more than adequate and I never had to buy any extra fans. When I bought my RV02 I never had to buy any extra fans. Why should I have to upgrade to newer fans just because the company fails to produce a good design.

I love how this case looks and I really wish I would have been able to keep it. But when I had to use side fans to make the temps anywhere near manageable, that's just bad design. I'll give Corsair another chance when they can produce a case I don't have to mod the hell out of to make it cool well.

I also like how, when I asked on the Corsair forum what the problem might be, they kept trying to blame it on my graphics card. Even though my card design is terrible for my other case, it still cools way better than the stock 600t I had (which had the upgraded fans I might add).

I enjoy the other Corsair products I have but when I had to spend $180 + $40 for new fans and then another $30 for side fans, I just gave up. Maybe I get back to this case once I pick up the water cooling kit.

/endrant


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14069607*
> You shouldn't have to upgrade anything. When I bought the ugly HAF 932 I had, the cooling was more than adequate and I never had to buy any extra fans.


Form vs. function. Both at the same time are hard to achieve without $$$. I think this case has great form (as compared to your "ugly" HAF 932), and great function in some areas...just airflow isn't one of them (imo) without a few rather simple modifications. This case cost $125 (for me, after MIR), plus $40 for the side panel, plus $30 for the fans. For $30ish more, I could've gotten one of the Silverstone Raven cases, but I like the look and the cable management in this case way better. With an Antec Big Boy in the front and a replacement 120mm fan in the back, temps are pretty decent for constant GPU/CPU [email protected]


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;14069742*
> Form vs. function. Both at the same time are hard to achieve without $$$. I think this case has great form (as compared to your "ugly" HAF 932), and great function in some areas...just airflow isn't one of them (imo) without a few rather simple modifications. This case cost $125 (for me, after MIR), plus $40 for the side panel, plus $30 for the fans. For $30ish more, I could've gotten one of the Silverstone Raven cases, but I like the look and the cable management in this case way better. With an Antec Big Boy in the front and a replacement 120mm fan in the back, temps are pretty decent for constant GPU/CPU [email protected]


Yea I did love the massive amount of room behind the motherboard for cable storage.


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14052270*
> Done!


This is some excellent work mate. You should be proud









Was it difficult and did it need any modding fitting the front 200mm rad with the push-pull config?
What fans did you use?
And for personal curiosity, would it be possible to fit the front rad upside down? (meaning the tubes routing right under the 5.25 cage)

I 'd love some more pics of the build, maybe from angled views









Enjoy it mate !


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;14067852*
> so the blades on the SE are different to the blades on the original 600t?


Yes, the original 600T fans were designed for low noise primarily, and run at about 700 RPM. The new ones are designed for higher airflow and run at about 1000 RPM. They're louder, but now are about the same noise levels our competitors in the price range.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze;14072228*
> This is some excellent work mate. You should be proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it difficult and did it need any modding fitting the front 200mm rad with the push-pull config?
> What fans did you use?
> And for personal curiosity, would it be possible to fit the front rad upside down? (meaning the tubes routing right under the 5.25 cage)
> 
> I 'd love some more pics of the build, maybe from angled views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it mate !


Thanks for the compliment









The 200mm rad is very easy to install, it depends really which fan(s) you use. I used 200mm NZXT fans which required me to create mounting holes. If I had used the stock fans I probably could have gotten away with no mods. The 200 rad dimensions fit into the space with room to spare, you more then likely could rotate 180 degrees with the fittings on the top no problem.

I will post some more pics soon; I need to take a break from trying to OC with this new mobo (its full of surprises, some good, and some bad.)


----------



## bmckenna

Cesar, which 200mm rad are you using? The Phobya one?


----------



## macro6

Do you when the new fans will be available at retailers like ncix or newegg?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;14054955*
> Just got my 2x Akasa 120mm Apache fans today along with my PWM splitter and NZXT extensions. Extremely quiet and has great air flow/static for such a low dba.
> Oh, I also modded my cooler master 200mm megaflow to have white LED's lol. I took the LED's off the stock corsair and put them on my megaflow


Good job on the fan. Looks pretty sweet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;14054809*
> can i join? just got a 600t SE today.
> so far i absolutely love this case. although i wish there were more tie-down points behind the mobo tray.


Aren't they great cases? I just love the layout and the cable management.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;14065909*
> What is IPS? This is seriously the first time I'm hearing this term.


If you're a big gamer, I would recommend 120Hz over IPS unless you can get a 120Hz IPS (which I don't think is available). The picture on an IPS is much nicer, but the response time is higher than a standard monitor. Plus, with 120Hz, you can get some 3D happening if you're into it and I heard people say they get a better response from 120Hz for smoother gaming. I can fully understand why they want this. I've stopped using V sync because it can seriously impact frame rates and even make them drop below 60Hz in some games. So, I'm putting up with tearing to get the higher frame rates. Tearing really sucks. I can't believe after all these years they haven't come up with anything better to deal with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14069607*
> You shouldn't have to upgrade anything. When I bought the ugly HAF 932 I had, the cooling was more than adequate and I never had to buy any extra fans. When I bought my RV02 I never had to buy any extra fans. Why should I have to upgrade to newer fans just because the company fails to produce a good design.


Still on about that eh? There is a range of temps that are adequate operating temps for all the hardware in the case. If the case keeps the temps in this range then the airflow is fine. The 600 series does just that. It may be in the upper end of the range, but it's still within the range. You don't need to add any fans or do any mods unless you want to be on the low end of the temp range. If that's all you want from a case, then perhaps the 600 series is not your cup of tea (although it looks to me like the looks and functionality have snared you). Lots of people have bought this case and not modded anything at all. IMHO, this is not a bad design. It's obviously not made for maximum air flow. BTW, my roommate has a HALF X and I think it looks pretty good (not my choice, but still pretty nice). Very similar to the HALF 932. Can't really compare a full tower to a mid tower though.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14075067*
> Still on about that eh? There is a range of temps that are adequate operating temps for all the hardware in the case. If the case keeps the temps in this range then the airflow is fine. The 600 series does just that. It may be in the upper end of the range, but it's still within the range. You don't need to add any fans or do any mods unless you want to be on the low end of the temp range. If that's all you want from a case, then perhaps the 600 series is not your cup of tea (although it looks to me like the looks and functionality have snared you). Lots of people have bought this case and not modded anything at all. IMHO, this is not a bad design. It's obviously not made for maximum air flow. BTW, my roommate has a HALF X and I think it looks pretty good (not my choice, but still pretty nice). Very similar to the HALF 932. Can't really compare a full tower to a mid tower though.


I understand that this isn't supposed to be the ultimate air cooling case, but is it really that hard to include fans that aren't worthless? The only time I got somewhat decent temps is when I installed AP181 fans in place of the two junk ones that come with it.


----------



## Narokuu

im gettign a 33 cpu temp at load. 44 Gpus (2 of them) and 39 ambient temp, with jsut the stock fans.... no idea what everyone is getting but im happy. and this is while folding on my sig rig


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14052270*
> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bridge on the left is wut gave me the headache. I should have spotted it before hand because when I was correcting it I could see some of the O-Ring sticking out from the joint:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the pump/res has become an interesting structure in my case. Starting to look like a strange tree in a park,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my H70 replacement. I don't know how it really performs yet but it looks imposing at the very least.


Looks great!


----------



## ra_27

CesarNYC that is a great looking set up.

How long it take all up to do it?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;14073963*
> Cesar, which 200mm rad are you using? The Phobya one?


Yes it is. It goes in and out of stock all the time, I had luck with Aquatuning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14075067*
> If you're a big gamer, I would recommend 120Hz over IPS unless you can get a 120Hz IPS (which I don't think is available). The picture on an IPS is much nicer, but the response time is higher than a standard monitor. Plus, with 120Hz, you can get some 3D happening if you're into it and I heard people say they get a better response from 120Hz for smoother gaming.


I guess it does come down what it will be mainly used for. I will say this, 3D is to date underwhelming and while a hard core gamer might appreciate a 120hz monitor, anyone can appreciate an IPS monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;14075186*
> im gettign a 33 cpu temp at load. 44 Gpus (2 of them) and 39 ambient temp, with jsut the stock fans.... no idea what everyone is getting but im happy. and this is while folding on my sig rig


Screen prints would go a long way to back up your claims. I doubt your CPU temps could stay under 33C turned off.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acavella;14075310*
> Looks great!


Thank you sir, how is your work coming along?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27;14075318*
> CesarNYC that is a great looking set up.
> 
> How long it take all up to do it?


thanks, I kind of did it in stages over the last few months. Started with the 240 up top, then added 200, then last round took out the H70 for 120 rad. First page of this thread has pics of what my case looked like when I began up till today


----------



## acavella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14075492*
> Thank you sir, how is your work coming along?


I have been pretty busy at work lately. Been on a few trips and such so all of my work is pretty much on hold until August when everything calms down.

With all of these 120mm fans in my case it is starting to sound like a damn jet sitting next to me on my desk. I need to get my dremel out and start cutting some of these grills out of the fan areas. I think this should help quiet the fans down a bit.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No mods to my 600T SE and I'm totally fine with the temps. My 2600k at 4.8ghz gets to 75c while my two 580 lightnings clocked to 930mhz top out at 80c which is totally acceptable. I run the case fans at max and its still reasonably quiet...


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14075492*
> Yes it is. It goes in and out of stock all the time, I had luck with Aquatuning.
> 
> I guess it does come down what it will be mainly used for. I will say this, 3D is to date underwhelming and while a hard core gamer might appreciate a 120hz monitor, anyone can appreciate an IPS monitor.
> 
> Screen prints would go a long way to back up your claims. I doubt your CPU temps could stay under 33C turned off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir, how is your work coming along?
> 
> thanks, I kind of did it in stages over the last few months. Started with the 240 up top, then added 200, then last round took out the H70 for 120 rad. First page of this thread has pics of what my case looked like when I began up till today


hers a picture of the temps. Gpu control and coretemp, this OC has been stable since i bought the CHV. 3 weeks ago this is folding only, it only goes up a few degrees while gaming.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;14076538*
> hers a picture of the temps. Gpu control and coretemp, this OC has been stable since i bought the CHV. 3 weeks ago this is folding only, it only goes up a few degrees while gaming.


Ah, that explains it. Your reporting Core, which is off at least 13 degrees for AMD CPUs, I wonder what SpeedFan would report your CPU temp. Also says your GPU is at 64º


----------



## Narokuu

i have always used core temp. its working great even if its 13 off thats still ice cold while folding and gaming. and yes i did type that wrong that's 64.. not bad for 2 Gpus at max load for the past 4 days while folding


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;14077006*
> i have always used core temp. its working great even if its 13 off thats still ice cold while folding and gaming. and yes i did type that wrong that's 64.. not bad for 2 Gpus at max load for the past 4 days while folding


Ice freezes at 0ºC









But your right, those are very good temps. With the offset and the max temp your screen shot shows your looking at 51º CPU. I never tried folding so I am not sure how hot it gets the CPU in comparison to IBT or LinX, but for 24/7 thats awesome


----------



## Narokuu

=ddd


----------



## 1nv3r5i0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nv3r5i0n;14007408*
> Please add me to the club! 600T SE, I am waiting for a few more modifications to clean this up and light the interior but please add me to the club. I will post completed photos by end of week. I added LED strips on the top for as well as twin 120mm fans for better airflow. Cheers everyone!


UPDATE:

I went crazy and did a full upgrade Asus Rampage III BLACK EDITION, Intel i7 960, dual EVGA GTX 580s. And had to upgrade power supply to Corsair AX1200. Nvidia 3d Vision Kit, Upgraded the 200mm with a NZXT BIG BOY and removed the top 180mm fan for dual 140mm coolermasters. Did the best to hide the wires, have blue LEDS on the way. Once i get that installed i will update again but check it out let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

^^^^^^^She's a beauty man! Congrats!


----------



## J!NX

Here's my Build.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nice! I love my Sabertooth!


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14075067*
> If you're a big gamer, I would recommend 120Hz over IPS unless you can get a 120Hz IPS (which I don't think is available). The picture on an IPS is much nicer, but the response time is higher than a standard monitor. Plus, with 120Hz, you can get some 3D happening if you're into it and I heard people say they get a better response from 120Hz for smoother gaming. I can fully understand why they want this. I've stopped using V sync because it can seriously impact frame rates and even make them drop below 60Hz in some games. So, I'm putting up with tearing to get the higher frame rates. Tearing really sucks. I can't believe after all these years they haven't come up with anything better to deal with it.


Wow thanks for that. I do pretty much only use my computer for gaming and surfing the web so that does help and I heard a few people actually talk about 120hz monitors in a couple of games I played lol. But anyways I'm definitely not looking into 3D. And the tearing.....yes it does break my heart haha but its no big deal. The only time I really do tear up is at night when I'm staring at these bright white pages like on google or on here even.


----------



## hxcnero

what'cha guys think? this is by far the best case i've ever owned.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linkin93

Very good but you guys need to edit your images in paint or ps and resize them to 800x600, and save as .png - they will look much better than huge jpg images


----------



## eySON

@1nv3r5i0n - wow what an upgrade!







congrats man!

@J!NX - nice and cleean! love my sabertooth too lol

@hxcnero - another sabertooth haha nice looking picture!


----------



## eySON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Done!


















...that's all i have to say


----------



## arjan400016

My 2x240 + 1x360 radiator inside a 600t build is up and running!








Its not completely finished yet but its running.
Here are some pictures off it.


----------



## kyleblanc

Just ordered the White Special Edition. Pictures will be posted once my build is all complete. Cant wait!


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjan400016*


my 2x240 + 1x360 radiator inside a 600t build is up and running!:d
its not completely finished yet but its running.
Here are some pictures off it.











woahhh! That looks insane! +rep for that and if I may ask, what in the world is that big box where the tubes are coming from on the bottom?


----------



## arjan400016

Thanks.
The "box" is a cover for the pump,flow sensor, water filter, hx750 and hard drives (the can still be accessed from the front) there is no room left down there! here is a picture from the backside of the cover


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1nv3r5i0n*


UPDATE:
I went crazy and did a full upgrade Asus Rampage III BLACK EDITION, Intel i7 960, dual EVGA GTX 580s. And had to upgrade power supply to Corsair AX1200. Nvidia 3d Vision Kit, Upgraded the 200mm with a NZXT BIG BOY and removed the top 180mm fan for dual 140mm coolermasters. Did the best to hide the wires, have blue LEDS on the way. Once i get that installed i will update again but check it out let me know your thoughts!
[/FONT][/SIZE]










Those are some beast parts. I really like how you outlined the fans on top, something new!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J!NX*


Here's my Build.










Very clean set up. Are you planning to install more HDDs? If not it might be better for airflow to remove one of the cages. Then again I don't think anyone has done a before and after comparison on temps and posted there results......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eySON*









...that's all i have to say


Thanks man!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjan400016*


My 2x240 + 1x360 radiator inside a 600t build is up and running!








Its not completely finished yet but its running.
Here are some pictures off it.











Looks great, and the cover you fab'd up looks very professional. I am curious on what temps you are seeing.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14075133*
> I understand that this isn't supposed to be the ultimate air cooling case, but is it really that hard to include fans that aren't worthless? The only time I got somewhat decent temps is when I installed AP181 fans in place of the two junk ones that come with it.


Corsair George says the original fans were designed for quiet as opposed to air flow. It seems perhaps their customers are a little different demographic than they designed for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;14079476*
> what'cha guys think? this is by far the best case i've ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Very nice. That cooler goes great with the mobo/vid card colour combo.


----------



## arjan400016

My temps are:
idle: fans @ 5v (after gaming)
CPU 32 32 33 32c°
GPU 32c°
H²O 32c°

stress: fans @ 5v (furmark prime95 blend)
CPU 60 60 63 60c°
GPU 53c°
H²O 43c°

stress: switch fans to 12v and it cools down to
CPU 51 52 53 50c°
GPU 43c°
H²O 33c°

@5v the only thing you hear is the pump


----------



## arjan400016

I did some oc testing today first was getting a score in 3dmark 11.
And after only 3 runs i had a world record for gtx 470 on hwbot








[blue]hwbot.org gtx 470 ranking[/blue]










Temp was cpu 74cÂ° gpu 51cÂ°


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjan400016*


My temps are:
idle: fans @ 5v (after gaming)
CPU 32 32 33 32cÂ°
GPU 32cÂ°
HÂ²O 32cÂ°

stress: fans @ 5v (furmark prime95 blend)
CPU 60 60 63 60cÂ°
GPU 53cÂ°
HÂ²O 43cÂ°

stress: switch fans to 12v and it cools down to
CPU 51 52 53 50cÂ°
GPU 43cÂ°
HÂ²O 33cÂ°

@5v the only thing you hear is the pump



Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjan400016*


I did some oc testing today first was getting a score in 3dmark 11.
And after only 3 runs i had a world record for gtx 470 on hwbot


















Temp was cpu 74cÂ° gpu 51cÂ°


Those are great temps, congrats on the record!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjan400016;14092498*
> I did some oc testing today first was getting a score in 3dmark 11.
> And after only 3 runs i had a world record for gtx 470 on hwbot
> [blue]hwbot.org gtx 470 ranking[/blue]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temp was cpu 74c° gpu 51c°


Congratz there man. Well done.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So many beautiful computers in the thread!!! 600T FTW!


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


So many beautiful computers in the thread!!! 600T FTW!


You bet there is!


----------



## 1nv3r5i0n

Just another update. I went and upgraded to the p867 deluxe, i-7 2500k, blue leds, i have liquid cooling for my cpu but i lost the mounting plate when i switched mobos and have to wait for a new one. let me know what you guys think! I also went with dual 580s.























Here i added a fresh applique for the window









Here is my blue backdrop with nvidia 3d kit


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nv3r5i0n;14118988*
> Just another update. I went and upgraded to the p867 deluxe, i-7 2500k, blue leds, i have liquid cooling for my cpu but i lost the mounting plate when i switched mobos and have to wait for a new one. let me know what you guys think! I also went with dual 580s.
> 
> Here is my blue backdrop with nvidia 3d kit


You did a really good job with the blue light theme. Looks like your desk has a two bottle minimum.


----------



## 1nv3r5i0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14119555*
> You did a really good job with the blue light theme. Looks like your desk has a two bottle minimum.


haha thanks man. I kinda went overboard but o well, the backlighting makes it easier on my eyes when your sitting in the dark.


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nv3r5i0n;14118988*


How did you add the LED strip on the monitor? Don't they need a molex connector


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;14120108*
> How did you add the LED strip on the monitor? Don't they need a molex connector


You can run them from any 12V dc adapter. You can also purchase outdoor strips with adhesive backing and solder points on the end of the run. Any 12Vdc adapter will do.


----------



## 1nv3r5i0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


You can run them from any 12V dc adapter. You can also purchase outdoor strips with adhesive backing and solder points on the end of the run. Any 12Vdc adapter will do.


OR you can just go to ikea and buy them to plug into the wall. Thats what i did and they change colour to whatever you want. They work great for tvs as well.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20119418


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nv3r5i0n;14120556*
> OR you can just go to ikea and buy them to plug into the wall. Thats what i did and they change colour to whatever you want. They work great for tvs as well.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20119418


Looks cool. How do you get it to change colour? Is there a control on it somewhere?


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1nv3r5i0n*












I never quite understood how a normal living creature can afford *2* GTX 580s...

And very nice build!







+rep for that sweet applique and that nice lighting!


----------



## 1nv3r5i0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Looks cool. How do you get it to change colour? Is there a control on it somewhere?



ya theres a button, theres about 8 colours, or it will slowly change colours its pretty cool, cheap mod.


----------



## 1nv3r5i0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*


I never quite understood how a normal living creature can afford *2* GTX 580s...

And very nice build!







+rep for that sweet applique and that nice lighting!










haha thanks bro. I'm a commodity trader and had a good month so I decided to upgrade


----------



## smorg

didnt realise it was christmas already...


----------



## arjan400016

Dos somebody now anything about these  memory modules?

Its Corsair vengeance in white. The would look great in the 600t white









I cant find them any where


----------



## mikeyo

Guys -

Do you know if the nzxt cbw-8p braided white 8pin extension cables can be used to connect the 8-pin power connector on gfx-cards? I ordered two for the cpu connector on the mobo but they would like nice connected to my SLI setup....

thanks


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *mikeyo*   Guys -

Do you know if the nzxt cbw-8p braided white 8pin extension cables can be used to connect the 8-pin power connector on gfx-cards? I ordered two for the cpu connector on the mobo but they would like nice connected to my SLI setup....

thanks  
Use this instead,    Amazon.com: NZXT CB-8V 6-Pin VGA Extension Premium Cable (Black): Electronics but I'm not sure if there's a white version.

Actually here's the white version.    Amazon.com: NZXT CB 8V-W 6-Pin to 6+2-Pin VGA Premium Extension Cable (White): Electronics


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeyo*


Guys -

Do you know if the nzxt cbw-8p braided white 8pin extension cables can be used to connect the 8-pin power connector on gfx-cards? I ordered two for the cpu connector on the mobo but they would like nice connected to my SLI setup....

thanks


I don't believe the 8 pin mobo and the 8 pin VGA are keyed exactly the same. I could be wrong, let us know. But if you just want it in white, and have a 6 pin card, the NZXT CB 6V in white I know would work.


----------



## mikeyo

Anyone running 2 x MSI 580 Lightnings in the SE case? Happy with temps/noise?
Thinking of buying two and running in the following fan configuration...

top two fans - exhaust
rear fan - h70 push/pull
4 x side fan - intake
stock front fan - intake
bottom case fan - push - I will use the space where the HD cage can be move to (next to the PSU) to push air up through the case and out of the top exhaust fans.

Thoughts?


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I don't believe the 8 pin mobo and the 8 pin VGA are keyed exactly the same. I could be wrong, let us know. But if you just want it in white, and have a 6 pin card, the NZXT CB 6V in white I know would work.



Hmm, I was hoping someone would have tried this already, don't want to fork out on 4 extra 8-pin extension cables if they wont fit my lightnings....


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeyo*


Hmm, I was hoping someone would have tried this already, don't want to fork out on 4 extra 8-pin extension cables if they wont fit my lightnings....


I just linked you the white version you needed above.


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


I just linked you the white version you needed above.


yep, seen them, thanks. Prob is I can't source them in the UK...


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeyo*


yep, seen them, thanks. Prob is I can't source them in the UK...










scrub that, am looking for the 8-pin to 8-pin white braided one... these are 6 to 6+2 pin...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeyo*


scrub that, am looking for the 8-pin to 8-pin white braided one... these are 6 to 6+2 pin...


Yea the only one I see is a black 8 pin to 8 pin.


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Yea the only one I see is a black 8 pin to 8 pin.


Found some!

Ordered 4 of these - http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/mo...0cm_16053.html


----------



## javaneze

Mate, motherboard's 8pin and pci-es 8pin are completely different and one won't fit to the other.
It's a matter of taste but I prefer NZXTs white sleeved cables as they come with black heat shrinks and black connectors. 
Unfortunately 8pin to 8pin NZXT pci-es are nowhere to be found in europe.
No problem using a 6 to 8pin connector though. 
Had one for over a year on my 5970, even though corsair's psu supported 8pin pci-es directly.

Edited: This one


----------



## 1nv3r5i0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;14135228*
> Hmm, I was hoping someone would have tried this already, don't want to fork out on 4 extra 8-pin extension cables if they wont fit my lightnings....


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_804_764&products_id=28151&zenid=5634b275c5450bbcd7a68e42667c58ac

I ordered 4 of these for my evga 580s. they will be here next week but they will fit fine as they 580s have an 8pjn and 6pin. you dont even need to plug the 6pin in if im not mistaken, i think it justs acts as a ground. these ones are pci-e so they will work fine. i also orderd the 24pin for the mobo,

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_804_805&products_id=28908&zenid=5634b275c5450bbcd7a68e42667c58ac


----------



## 1nv3r5i0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;14134555*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt realise it was christmas already...


i returned the keyboard it was bunk. But if you look at the other pics from the front its not as excentric as you think chief.


----------



## 1nv3r5i0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;14135222*
> Anyone running 2 x MSI 580 Lightnings in the SE case? Happy with temps/noise?
> Thinking of buying two and running in the following fan configuration...
> 
> top two fans - exhaust
> rear fan - h70 push/pull
> 4 x side fan - intake
> stock front fan - intake
> bottom case fan - push - I will use the space where the HD cage can be move to (next to the PSU) to push air up through the case and out of the top exhaust fans.
> 
> Thoughts?


I have dual evga 580s. they get max out around 80c on full load. not the best but still ok. i find this case can get really hot even after modified fans and cooling.

top two fans - exhaust (dual 140mm exhaust)
rear fan - h70 push/pull (coolit vantage cpu liquid cooling max temps 75 oc on full load)
4 x side fan - intake (have the window on)
stock front fan - intake (upgraded to NZXT big boy 1300 rpm INTAKE, this helped a substantial amount, the stock fan is junk i would cool it better blowing it myself)
bottom case fan - push - I will use the space where the HD cage can be move to (next to the PSU) to push air up through the case and out of the top exhaust fans. ( Might help circulation a bit, not too sure, it also might disrupt pressure/air flow in the case but the guys on the board would know better than myself)

The case itself isnt perfect but that setup should run fine.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nv3r5i0n;14136609*
> top two fans - exhaust (dual 140mm exhaust)
> 
> The case itself isnt perfect but that setup should run fine.


erm top fan holes are for 120's... not 140's


----------



## 1nv3r5i0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;14136671*
> erm top fan holes are for 120's... not 140's


ya my mistake.


----------



## gl0ry

just ordered this case, how do you set up the radiator on the top? You'd have to mount it as a pull configuration wouldnt you?


----------



## mackraney23

hey guys i know this has probably been answered a lot but for maximum airflow would it be best to replace the stock 200 fans with 120s? and would adding 4 120s to mesh panel help at all on temps?


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackraney23;14139666*
> hey guys i know this has probably been answered a lot but for maximum airflow would it be best to replace the stock 200 fans with 120s? and would adding 4 120s to mesh panel help at all on temps?


Just added 4 side fans and it dropped CPU 4c and gpus 8-10c


----------



## mackraney23

looks good. i see you have 2 120s on top as well. Did you leave the front 200?


----------



## McMarcus22

I swapped it for a 200mm orange xigmatek. Temps were ok with one gtx570, but when I added the 2nd, temps shot up. I'd rather have the window, but I like my orange xiggies.


----------



## KarmaWaffles

Is the stock cooling decent compared to other cases around this price? ( cm storm sniper, antec stuffs). Also, if i were to replace the 200mm fans can i hook the new ones to the fan controller(even though ti doesn'treally do anything lol), and which 200mm fans/2 120mm fans are good?


----------



## mackraney23

okay thanks boss. front and side are intakes right? and the top one is exhaust ? just making sure i got it set up right


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackraney23;14139961*
> okay thanks boss. front and side are intakes right? and the top one is exhaust ? just making sure i got it set up right


yes sir


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaWaffles*


Is the stock cooling decent compared to other cases around this price? ( cm storm sniper, antec stuffs). Also, if i were to replace the 200mm fans can i hook the new ones to the fan controller(even though ti doesn'treally do anything lol), and which 200mm fans/2 120mm fans are good?


Any 3-pin fan can connect to the controller. I'm running 8 fans off the controller and it works great. Fans are a personal preference, so just shop around for what you like, or look at all the pics in this thread to get an idea. Stock cooling isn't all that great imo, but I guess it depends on your requirements.


----------



## g.androider

Hi,

I'm waiting for my Black 600T to arrive. And before it arrive, I just want to ask a few question:
1. Is it possible to mount a Silverstone AP141 or AP181 as an intake (need to replace 200mm stock fan)?
2. Can we use a cable-ties on it or is it able to use screw on the mesh-hole?
3. Or maybe do you have any suggestion which is better?

PS: I already had one of each those Silverstone's fan for my old CM 690 II. But, if you have any other option, I will find another fan as substitute.

Thanks..


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14141187*
> Hi,
> 
> I'm waiting for my Black 600T to arrive. And before it arrive, I just want to ask a few question:
> 1. Is it possible to mount a Silverstone AP141 or AP181 as an intake (need to replace 200mm stock fan)?
> 2. Can we use a cable-ties on it or is it able to use screw on the mesh-hole?
> 3. Or maybe do you have any suggestion which is better?
> 
> PS: I already had one of each those Silverstone's fan for my old CM 690 II. But, if you have any other option, I will find another fan as substitute.
> 
> Thanks..


Yes. You can either drill holes for the AP181 or use zip ties. It will not be a direct fit to the screw holes for the crappy fans that come with the case.


----------



## g.androider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14141299*
> Yes. You can either drill holes for the AP181 or use zip ties. It will not be a direct fit to the screw holes for the crappy fans that come with the case.


Thanks for your quick reply.. One more question, if i'm about to mount one of those fans, is true that I will have to move the HDD Cage into next of my PSU? Because those Silverstone AP are 25 mm thick. Means I will only be able to mount 3 HDD?


----------



## gl0ry

No one has answered yet so I'll try again. To install a 240mm radiator on the top of the 600T you need to use it as a pull configuration, right?

Do pull configurations yield much worse temps in comparison to pull and push/pull?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14141711*
> No one has answered yet so I'll try again. To install a 240mm radiator on the top of the 600T you need to use it as a pull configuration, right?
> 
> Do pull configurations yield much worse temps in comparison to pull and push/pull?


it depends how you want to run your rad. the case was designed to have the top as exhaust so yeah that would make it pull. But if you were to stray from convention and make them intakes, they would be push over a 240. I would think the rad would perform better by a few degrees as intake, but that might force you to have side panel as exhaust. I have done this and it works fine if your watercooling. Guess it comes down to what type of vid card and how many if this could work for you.

Push pull would be nicer for noise levels but if you use high speed fans you can have the same performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14141663*
> Thanks for your quick reply.. One more question, if i'm about to mount one of those fans, is true that I will have to move the HDD Cage into next of my PSU? Because those Silverstone AP are 25 mm thick. Means I will only be able to mount 3 HDD?


You can mount more HDDs in the 5.25 bays, its an additional expense but the 3 into 4 cages they sell work well.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14141711*
> No one has answered yet so I'll try again. To install a 240mm radiator on the top of the 600T you need to use it as a pull configuration, right?
> 
> Do pull configurations yield much worse temps in comparison to pull and push/pull?


The rad needs to be mounted on the inside with the fans on top pulling or pushing(your preference). Or you can cut holes in the top for tubing to pass through, mount the rad on top and mount the fans inside.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nv3r5i0n;14131064*
> ya theres a button, theres about 8 colours, or it will slowly change colours its pretty cool, cheap mod.


Sounds like an excellent piece of hardware for a sweet mod. Hook it into the RPM or heat sensor line on a fan controller and get the colours to change as the temps or RPM of a fan changes.

As Arte Johnson would say....Very Interesting...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackraney23;14139666*
> hey guys i know this has probably been answered a lot but for maximum airflow would it be best to replace the stock 200 fans with 120s? and would adding 4 120s to mesh panel help at all on temps?


Yes.

Questions like that just kill me. It's like asking if having four brakes on your car would help you stop faster. (yeah, I know I'm a grump) If you go back and read some of the thread you'll see all sorts of discussions on this very topic.

It would be great to have the discussions tracked and a table of contents generated for the first page with Topics listed and a corresponding page number. That would be a heck of a lotta work though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaWaffles;14139949*
> Is the stock cooling decent compared to other cases around this price? ( cm storm sniper, antec stuffs). Also, if i were to replace the 200mm fans can i hook the new ones to the fan controller(even though ti doesn't really do anything lol), and which 200mm fans/2 120mm fans are good?


1: No. This is a "medium airflow" case. If you want the best temps, you'll have to mod or get a different case.

2: Yes, but you'll have to make sure you don't overdraw the current rating of the built in fan controller. People _have_ killed this fan controller doing that. The NZXT 200mm fans are great, but they _will_ kill the fan controller and are thicker than the stock fans (requiring a mod). Others have found better fans at the correct thickness. If you're getting the white 600T SE case, the 200mm fans are better than they are in the 600T and may not require replacing at all. If you're getting the 600T, you can order the 600T SE fans from Corsair. I recommend an after market fan controller unless you're planning on just sticking with the three Corsair fans. On top of that, this fan controller isn't the greatest. Some people have reported a poor range of control using it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22;14140049*
> I'm running 8 fans off the controller and it works great.


8 fans? If you try to turn them down one day and they only run at 100% you'll know why. (Ask CeaserNYC).

Has anyone seen these:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX32074%28ME%29.aspx

I was thinking about a mod whereby one of these drives is installed above the top drive bay under the fan controller. I would have to cut a slot for the disc, and that's what's stopping me. I really have no idea how to cut a perfectly straight slot with no defects. I don't want to mar my case, but that would be a really cool mod. I love these types of drives that pull the DVD in without a tray, but I'm too afraid to bugger up my case.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14141663*
> Thanks for your quick reply.. One more question, if i'm about to mount one of those fans, is true that I will have to move the HDD Cage into next of my PSU? Because those Silverstone AP are 25 mm thick. Means I will only be able to mount 3 HDD?


You would have to use the center HDD rack only. However you could mount more where the cd drives are.


----------



## gl0ry

oh by the way, how are the audio jacks in the front of the corsair 600t? If anyone used an antec 900, man those were so atrocious that most people just avoided them completely.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14142704*
> oh by the way, how are the audio jacks in the front of the corsair 600t? If anyone used an antec 900, man those were so atrocious that most people just avoided them completely.


I hooked them up to my soundcard when I had the case, and it sounded the same as if I had the headphones hooked directly up to the card. So basically, they sound fine.


----------



## g.androider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14141663*
> Thanks for your quick reply.. One more question, if i'm about to mount one of those fans, is true that I will have to move the HDD Cage into next of my PSU? Because those Silverstone AP are 25 mm thick. Means I will only be able to mount 3 HDD?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14141884*
> You can mount more HDDs in the 5.25 bays, its an additional expense but the 3 into 4 cages they sell work well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14142382*
> You would have to use the center HDD rack only. However you could mount more where the cd drives are.


Do you guys have any links/product name of that hdd rack that fit perfectly on 600T 5.25" bay? Thx..


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14143781*
> Do you guys have any links/product name of that hdd rack that fit perfectly on 600T 5.25" bay? Thx..


This one is pretty awesome because you can use it as an extra intake fan.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019&cm_re=5.25_fan-_-17-996-019-_-Product

Or you can just get the brackets and put them in there as you please.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997015&cm_re=5.25_hdd-_-17-997-015-_-Product

Hopefully you can find something like that over where you live.


----------



## g.androider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14143823*
> This one is pretty awesome because you can use it as an extra intake fan.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019&cm_re=5.25_fan-_-17-996-019-_-Product
> 
> Or you can just get the brackets and put them in there as you please.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997015&cm_re=5.25_hdd-_-17-997-015-_-Product
> 
> Hopefully you can find something like that over where you live.


Thanks for your link, really appreciate it.
Actually, I work for FedEx here in Indonesia. I can contact my colleague in US to assist me purchase those parts. And in a matter of 3-4 days, I will have them. But, dear god, Customs in here really sucks..

*NB: Since I can only mount one Silverstone AP for the front of my 600T (as a replacement for lame 200mm stock fan), which one do you think will give the best performance: Silverstone AP141 or 181? Thx..*


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> 8 fans? If you try to turn them down one day and they only run at 100% you'll know why. (Ask CeaserNYC).


My fans only pull around 2w each @ 12v, so the controller shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## mackraney23

yeah i figured it would be easier to ask then to read through 224 pages.


----------



## gl0ry

got my corsair 600t white case in today... Man this is a thing of beauty..

Anyways, how do people end up mounting their XSPC dual bay reservoir/pump combo? I remember someone asking but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## burningrave101

Does anyone here have a 6990 in the 600T and if so can you comment on the temps? I have an FT02 without the AP181 fans at the moment and looking to get a new case with equal or better cooling performance.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101;14150885*
> Does anyone here have a 6990 in the 600T and if so can you comment on the temps? I have an FT02 without the AP181 fans at the moment and looking to get a new case with equal or better cooling performance.


Many 6990s have the radial style heatsinks (with a fan blowing out exhaust from both ends). I dont own one but for this type of GPU the vendor rep had this to say how best to configure this case for it. Either way with upgraded fans it should be manageable.


----------



## gl0ry

do you guys actually wire the usb 3.0 front panel?


----------



## Neumann

I have almost completed my very first Build. I found that it was a very easy case for cable management, looks great. Still waiting for my ssd to arrive

Only thing I don't really like the look of is the Sag of the gpu...

Sorry for crapy quality >,<


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow, those 3-slot Asus cards sag a lot! That would drive me nuts!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;14135222*
> Anyone running 2 x MSI 580 Lightnings in the SE case? Happy with temps/noise?
> Thinking of buying two and running in the following fan configuration...
> 
> top two fans - exhaust
> rear fan - h70 push/pull
> 4 x side fan - intake
> stock front fan - intake
> bottom case fan - push - I will use the space where the HD cage can be move to (next to the PSU) to push air up through the case and out of the top exhaust fans.
> 
> Thoughts?


Check my Sig for my build log!


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neumann;14151603*
> Only thing I don't really like the look of is the Sag of the gpu...


Try this to cure GPU sag:

1 - Loosen screws
2 - Prop card up with a pen, small book, kitten, etc...
3 - Tighten screws back down


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14151111*
> Many 6990s have the radial style heatsinks (with a fan blowing out exhaust from both ends). I dont own one but for this type of GPU the vendor rep had this to say how best to configure this case for it. Either way with upgraded fans it should be manageable.


Yeah all the reference 6990's have the radial slyle GPU cooling where it blows out both ends. The FT02 is one of the best aircooling cases out there which is why I thought about just getting another one with the newer AP181 fans but due to the radial design cooling on my 6990's I don't think the FT02 is working in my favor.

The 6990 sits almost butt against the 180mm fan with about 1 cm between the two due to the length of the card and you can just feel the 6990 dumping hot air out where the fan is suppose to be blowing cool air in.

That's one reason why I thought I'd maybe get better temps out of a case that has the option of installing multiple fans on the side panel like the 600T SE or HAF 932 Advanced.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14151395*
> do you guys actually wire the usb 3.0 front panel?


Anyone?!?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14151973*
> Anyone?!?


Yes, I routed the cable over the motherboard and between the back fan and the i/o shield and then out the back hole. Worked just fine and had plenty of room too hook it up to my rear USB 3.0 ports.


----------



## Frontsidebus

I used the supplied USB3 expansion cable that I got with my motherboard, took off the back plate and stuck it behind the mobo tray. Nice and tidy, and with no wires sticking out the back of any pci slots.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14152071*
> Yes, I routed the cable over the motherboard and between the back fan and the i/o shield and then out the back hole. Worked just fine and had plenty of room too hook it up to my rear USB 3.0 ports.


Yeah, that's how I'm doing it right now, but it essentially kills a slot on my motherboard to use that first pci hole.

Wondering if there was any other way to use it. It won't work if I try to water cooling grommet, too short.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14152204*
> Yeah, that's how I'm doing it right now, but it essentially kills a slot on my motherboard to use that first pci hole.
> 
> Wondering if there was any other way to use it. It won't work if I try to water cooling grommet, too short.


You could always bust out the drill and make your own hole.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14152328*
> You could always bust out the drill and make your own hole.


There are other options. There is a usb 3.0 connector that will allow you to connect to the motherboard header.

I may look for that when it becomes an issue.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Cable/Adapter/Data-Cable/Adapter/IN-WIN-USB-30-Kabel-intern-zu-extern::16546.html

I just haven't found any of those types on a US retailer yet.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I just coiled mine up and tied it off. I'm not going to deal with the cable management disaster of running it through the back of my case just to have a functioning port I don't even need.

Whenever I eventually get a usb 3.0 device I'll just buy a header adapter for my mobo and plug it in there...


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14152441*
> There are other options. There is a usb 3.0 connector that will allow you to connect to the motherboard header.
> 
> I may look for that when it becomes an issue.
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Cable/Adapter/Data-Cable/Adapter/IN-WIN-USB-30-Kabel-intern-zu-extern::16546.html
> 
> I just haven't found any of those types on a US retailer yet.


i haven't hooked my usb 3 at the front of the case yet, but since the CHV has that header ill be getting one of these. as of now i have no use for USB 3 i don't have any compatible devices. and the case has lots of usb 2.0 slots up front =D


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14142704*
> oh by the way, how are the audio jacks in the front of the corsair 600t? If anyone used an antec 900, man those were so atrocious that most people just avoided them completely.


I use them all the time. No problems. Just make sure there are no little kids around yanking on your cables...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14141663*
> ...is true that I will have to move the HDD Cage into next of my PSU? Because those Silverstone AP are 25 mm thick. Means I will only be able to mount 3 HDD?


Hey, just a quick comment. If you have a Dremel or even a hack saw you can still use both drive cages. I mounted an NZXT 200mm x 30mm fan in the front of my 600T and I am still using the forward drive bay.

There is a "curl" on the front side of the drive bay that will hit a 30mm thick fan. If you cut the curl off the fan will fit perfectly snug against the front hard drive bay. After cutting off the curl, I just used a piece of electrical tape to hide the cut (black paint or a permanent marker should do almost as well). You can't see it at all any more. Using this method, I was able to line the top two mounting holes up with two of the 600T mesh holes, and the hard drive cage is so snug against the bottom of the fan I didn't use any screws in the bottom at all.

Sorry, I thought I had a closeup picture of the NZXT fan installed, but all I have is a picture of the entire interior including the NZXT fan and the modified drive cage:










I can do a closeup pic if you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14151395*
> do you guys actually wire the usb 3.0 front panel?


You bet. I actually bought a USB 3.0 card for a 3.0 external HDD I have so I wired it up. I ran the cable from front to back under a video card so you can't see it at all.

Edit: Changed NZXT 25mm to 30mm for accuracy. I have not tried a 25mm fan, but it should fit snug against the drive cage.


----------



## g.androider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14141663*
> Thanks for your quick reply.. One more question, if i'm about to mount one of those fans, is true that I will have to move the HDD Cage into next of my PSU? Because those Silverstone AP are 25 mm thick. Means I will only be able to mount 3 HDD?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14152676*
> Hey, just a quick comment. If you have a Dremel or even a hack saw you can still use both drive cages. I mounted an NZXT 200mm x 25mm fan in the front of my 600T and I am still using the forward drive bay.
> 
> There is a "curl" on the front side of the drive bay that will hit a 25mm thick fan. If you cut the curl off the fan will fit perfectly snug against the front hard drive bay. After cutting off the curl, I just used a piece of electrical tape to hide the cut (black paint or a permanent marker should do almost as well). You can't see it at all any more. Using this method, I was able to line the top two mounting holes up with two of the 600T mesh holes, and the hard drive cage is so snug against the bottom of the fan I didn't use any screws in the bottom at all.
> 
> Sorry, I thought I had a closeup picture of the NZXT fan installed, but all I have is a picture of the entire interior including the NZXT fan and the modified drive cage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do a closeup pic if you want.


Whoa... this is what I'm waiting for. Mod the front fan without moving the HDD cages and we can still use aftermarket 200mm x 25mm.
















Really appreciate if you can share the close-up pics. I'm sure there will be plenty of 600T user will need this information.


----------



## baldo_1013




----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14152910*
> Whoa... this is what I'm waiting for. Mod the front fan without moving the HDD cages and we can still use aftermarket 200mm x 25mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really appreciate if you can share the close-up pics. I'm sure there will be plenty of 600T user will need this information.


Yeah, a close-up pic of the fan at the bottom of the case next to the PSU would be nice. How have you mounted this?

I have just bought a Scythe Bay Rafter and mounted a 120mm fan to this and plan to 'velcro' this to the side box used to mount the HD cages.

I have also used velcro to mount 2 x 120mm viper fans to the front, pics will follow....


----------



## FullMetalZero

thats what I did. The adapter that came with my motherboard, I took it apart and place it in the back along with the other cable management. I have a functioning USB3.0.
I don't use it, but its all hooked up and ready. And still super clean in the back.
Thats why I love this case.

Although, I just discovered the Thermaltake Chaser MK-1
All I'm gonna say is damn.
It truly has everything that we would have liked the 600T to have had.
Aside from the filters at front and side, it also has nice 200x30 mm fans front and top.
You can put another one up top, can easily fit a push/pull radiator, and great cable management as well with the grommets.
Also full 3.0 USBs, not the single inside jack like what we have.
One thing I must say is that clearance in the back to fit cable is smaller than the 600T.
It also has a horrible baby blue accent. I would paint those red to go along with my black and red scheme from the inside.

Just a thought, and I definitely do not regret my 600T, I got plans for this baby.


----------



## Frontsidebus

Just some info for those interested.
I had a spare 120mm Akasa Amber knocking around so I decided to see what would happen if I suspended it from the optical drive bay so it was hanging where the top HDD cage would normally be.
My GPU load has went from 85'c to 76. Idle temps remain at 37'c. Case inlet temp was the same at 22'c. Probably helps the cool inlet air reach the GPU fan as its right in front of the card.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14152910*
> Whoa... this is what I'm waiting for. Mod the front fan without moving the HDD cages and we can still use aftermarket 200mm x 25mm.


Here we go.

Closeup of the curl on a drive cage:










Close up of the cage with the curl removed and installed:










This tells us two things: 1. My case needs cleaning and 2. The electrical tape is coming off. I think I'll just paint the edge. Lol, the NZXT fan moves so much air even at low settings that the electrical tape is stiff and came unstuck. BTW, you can see the LED mounting holes in the NZXT fan in this pic, and you can see the LED wire routing channel running from the holes down the spokes to the hub.

Here is the pic of where I mounted the top screws:










The top two screws will line up no problem. I just didn't bother drilling holes for the bottom screws since the drive cage holds the bottom of the fan fairly tight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;14156533*
> Yeah, a close-up pic of the fan at the bottom of the case next to the PSU would be nice. How have you mounted this?












To mount that fan, I cut a octagonal hole in the bottom of the case using a Dremel, drilled four screw holes, cut a notch in the fan so I wouldn't have to remove one of the drive cage mounts and mounted away. I used a dust filter on the bottom externally and on the top internally but removed the mesh from the top one.

Note. If you do this, you will have to ensure the front of the case overhangs your desk a little so there is a rout for air to reach the fan. I didn't realize this until after I did the mod. Lucky for me, the case has more depth than my desk anyway. If you don't do this you may have to drill some large holes in the side plastic feet/rails at the bottom of the case to allow air to reach the fan. Also remember to clean the bottom dust filter once in a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baldo_1013;14154287*


That's a really sweet build there man. That fan controller goes really well with this case. I like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullMetalZero;14159728*
> Although, I just discovered the Thermaltake Chaser MK-1
> All I'm gonna say is damn.
> It truly has everything that we would have liked the 600T to have had.


Really? I know cases are subjective, but...ew. I like the 600T because it's looks are conservative. That thing looks like it belongs in a kids room. Plus it's a full tower, not a mid tower. I'll just have to agree to disagree with you on that one. Personally I really like the Corsair 650D. Although it doesn't have the room at the top like the 600T has, man it's a sweet case.

I hate to toot my own horn (yeah, right...who am I kidding, we're all here to toot our horns) I have finished the mod/build for my old case. Everything except painting the patterns on the side panels. It turned out pretty well. Here is the link is anyone is interested:

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/1032334-modding-old-sweety-new-awesomeness.html#post13728920

Pics on page 1, 2 and 3. It turned out better than I thought it would, but not as good as I hoped it would. I guess painting is just not my thing. Lucky for me a buddy will be doing the side panels for me.


----------



## FullMetalZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14160669*
> Here we go.
> 
> Really? I know cases are subjective, but...ew. I like the 600T because it's looks are conservative. That thing looks like it belongs in a kids room. Plus it's a full tower, not a mid tower. I'll just have to agree to disagree with you on that one. Personally I really like the Corsair 650D. Although it doesn't have the room at the top like the 600T has, man it's a sweet case.


Don't get me wrong Mergatroid. I agree, Looks are horrible. If you recall, I never said it looked cool or anything, just inside design and layout. As you said, the 600T looks are conservative, which is why I really like it.
In truth also, It may be a fulltower, but really its almost the same size as the 600T (prolly because the 600T is a really big mid-tower haha)


----------



## g.androider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14152910*
> Whoa... this is what I'm waiting for. Mod the front fan without moving the HDD cages and we can still use aftermarket 200mm x 25mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really appreciate if you can share the close-up pics. I'm sure there will be plenty of 600T user will need this information.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyo;14156533*
> Yeah, a close-up pic of the fan at the bottom of the case next to the PSU would be nice. How have you mounted this?
> 
> I have just bought a Scythe Bay Rafter and mounted a 120mm fan to this and plan to 'velcro' this to the side box used to mount the HD cages.
> 
> I have also used velcro to mount 2 x 120mm viper fans to the front, pics will follow....


Thanks to *mikeyo*, your request also made this fan-modding for 600T more interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14160669*
> This tells us two things: 1. My case needs cleaning and 2. The electrical tape is coming off. I think I'll just paint the edge. Lol, the NZXT fan moves so much air even at low settings that the electrical tape is stiff and came unstuck. BTW, you can see the LED mounting holes in the NZXT fan in this pic, and you can see the LED wire routing channel running from the holes down the spokes to the hub.
> 
> The top two screws will line up no problem. I just didn't bother drilling holes for the bottom screws since the drive cage holds the bottom of the fan fairly tight.


Thanks to Mergatroid.. I think I'll follow to your guidance once my case arrive (still shipping tho... sigh







)


----------



## sirsaechao

Can I get added?


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsaechao;14163076*
> Can I get added?


Nice clean build my friend! +rep


----------



## gl0ry

ill post some pics of mine tomorrow


----------



## Frontsidebus

Lol I could probably fit my old mid tower inside this thing if it wasn't for the drive bays...


----------



## g.androider

Do you guys have any idea how to set this 600T into a positive-pressure case? (Currently I am ordering 5 Gentle Typhoon AP-15: 2 pcs for H60 push-pull, 2 for top exhaust and also Corsair H60 set). My room also non-air conditioned and I'm still looking for the best replacement of front fan which is stock 200mm...

The reason for this is, to avoid dust from coming into the case. I really love this case, but my colleague keep push me to trade my 600T with his Silverstone FT02 (I like the idea of positive pressure in FT02, but i don't really like it compare to my case)

Really appreciate the feedback..

PS: Pls add me to this club.. below is the picture (standard mode). I will update once all the parts arrive:


----------



## longroadtrip

g.androider-To create positive pressure, you just have more intake than exhaust. What I did was set my rear 120mm, front 200mm, and 5.25" drive cage 120mm fan (used a xigmatek 4/3 drive converter) to intake with my top 200mm as exhaust.

Nice build by the way!


----------



## MarvinDessica

So how do you guys solve the extremely stupid USB 3.0 implementation in this case?


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica;14168806*
> So how do you guys solve the extremely stupid USB 3.0 implementation in this case?


Well my rampage iii extreme doesn't have usb3 headers so, I used an extension lead, routed around the top of my case and concealed it at the back. Next I have the cable running through one of the holes in the back of the case direct to the usb3 port.

On a side note, I have also managed to mount a switch to one of the holes in the back of the case so I can control the cathode light on/off, pics will be posted very soon...


----------



## longroadtrip

MarvinDessica- Lian Li, BitFenix, and several other companies make USB 3.0 cables and connectors that will allow you to utilize the front USB 3.0. The Bitfenix cable is what I am looking at using. It hasn't been released yet, but is supposed to be within a couple weeks. Here is the link for it: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/internal-usb3-adapter/

Here's one from FrozenCPU:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12740/cpa-570/Lian_Li_UC-01_USB30_to_20-Pin_Converter_UC-01.html


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14169314*
> MarvinDessica- Lian Li, BitFenix, and several other companies make USB 3.0 cables and connectors that will allow you to utilize the front USB 3.0. The Bitfenix cable is what I am looking at using. It hasn't been released yet, but is supposed to be within a couple weeks. Here is the link for it: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/internal-usb3-adapter/
> 
> Here's one from FrozenCPU:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12740/cpa-570/Lian_Li_UC-01_USB30_to_20-Pin_Converter_UC-01.html


@Mikeyo, thanks buddy but longroadtrip has exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130572&cm_re=MSI_P67A-GD53-_-13-130-572-_-Product

I recently bought this so I'm just waiting for it to come.


----------



## longroadtrip

@MarvinDessica - Which one are you looking at? I've heard the lian li has slow transfer speeds (not able to run at full usb 3.0 speeds) the bitfenix is supposed to be a really good solution.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14169389*
> @MarvinDessica - Which one are you looking at? I've heard the lian li has slow transfer speeds (not able to run at full usb 3.0 speeds) the bitfenix is supposed to be a really good solution.


The bitfenix. Although if you know any that would play better with my MB would be even better.


----------



## longroadtrip

@MarvinDessica-
Check your motherboard. I just pulled up a picture of the MSI H61M P23 motherboard and didn't see a USB 3.0 header on it.

Oops..sorry, just saw the new MB you bought. You'll be fine. Has a USB 3.0 header on the bottom by the audio hookups.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14167781*
> Do you guys have any idea how to set this 600T into a positive-pressure case?
> The reason for this is, to avoid dust from coming into the case. I really love this case, but my colleague keep push me to trade my 600T with his Silverstone FT02 (I like the idea of positive pressure in FT02, but i don't really like it compare to my case)


Nice build, good job.

You will have to move more air going in than coming out. If you want this without modding you will need a better front intake fan.

When I was using my H70 as intake, and I had the NZXT fan as my front intake fan, my case was pretty much always positive pressure. The stock 600T fan doesn't quite achieve this. If you want to mount another fan in the front it will have to be 20mm thick. A 25mm thick fan requires a little modding. (if you go back three pages and start reading, we were talking about this very thing).

Now that my H70 is exhaust, I can still get positive pressure, however I have moded the bottom of the case for an extra intake fan, and it requires that I turn the front fan up and my two rear exhaust fans down (rears at 1000 RPM and front at about 1300RPM and my bottom intake fan at about 1000 RPM).

If you want positive pressure your intake fan will have to be replaced to get better intake pressure and flow. Also, I don't recommend using the Hydro coolers as intake anymore. There is no dust filter (unless you add one) and drawing in dust through the rad is just as bad as drawing it through elsewhere. I've seen some people almost completely clog up their rad with dust too. A good fan controller would help as you can control the speeds so there is more air entering than exhausting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica;14168806*
> So how do you guys solve the extremely stupid USB 3.0 implementation in this case?


It's actually fairly average for an early adapter case. It's not the first time I've seen that solution that's for sure. Without it I wouldn't have USB 3.0 on the front of my case right now.


----------



## g.androider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14168028*
> g.androider-To create positive pressure, you just have more intake than exhaust. What I did was set my rear 120mm, front 200mm, and 5.25" drive cage 120mm fan (used a xigmatek 4/3 drive converter) to intake with my top 200mm as exhaust.
> 
> Nice build by the way!


Thanks for your suggestion, btw where can I get that Bitfenix USB header? Already in a webstore or somewhere?

PS: I'm planning to replace top and front fan though, pls feel free to join this discussion I started with Mergatroid below...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14170418*
> Nice build, good job.
> 
> You will have to move more air going in than coming out. If you want this without modding you will need a better front intake fan.
> 
> When I was using my H70 as intake, and I had the NZXT fan as my front intake fan, my case was pretty much always positive pressure. The stock 600T fan doesn't quite achieve this. If you want to mount another fan in the front it will have to be 20mm thick. A 25mm thick fan requires a little modding. (if you go back three pages and start reading, we were talking about this very thing).
> 
> Now that my H70 is exhaust, I can still get positive pressure, however I have moded the bottom of the case for an extra intake fan, and it requires that I turn the front fan up and my two rear exhaust fans down (rears at 1000 RPM and front at about 1300RPM and my bottom intake fan at about 1000 RPM).
> 
> If you want positive pressure your intake fan will have to be replaced to get better intake pressure and flow. Also, I don't recommend using the Hydro coolers as intake anymore. There is no dust filter (unless you add one) and drawing in dust through the rad is just as bad as drawing it through elsewhere. I've seen some people almost completely clog up their rad with dust too. A good fan controller would help as you can control the speeds so there is more air entering than exhausting.


Thanks to Megatroid, I already read and put in mind about your suggestion in our last discussion. I will have a work done in that "curl" on the HDD cage.
But, I need to know what combination of fan that I'm about to use in my case.

1. The H60 will be equipped with a filter (I have a Silverstone 120mm dust filter and will mount it with this H60). *Should I use Gentle Typhoon (GT) AP-15 or lower in this matter*?

2. As I watched your picture on the page 226, is it set as a positive pressure? I know your NZXT front fan and bottom fan act as intake. How about the rear and that H70 mount? Are they act as intake or exhaust?

Really appreciate your feedback.

PS: I mentioned Gentle Typhoon because I'm ordering them right now (5 AP-15) but if your suggestion suit this positive-pressure-wannabe, I can still make a change to the order, and switch the AP-15 into lower speed (AP-13 or AP-14). Thx...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14171508*
> Thanks for your suggestion, btw where can I get that Bitfenix USB header? Already in a webstore or somewhere?
> 
> .......................
> 
> 1. The H60 will be equipped with a filter (I have a Silverstone 120mm dust filter and will mount it with this H60). *Should I use Gentle Typhoon (GT) AP-15 or lower in this matter*?


The Bitfenix USB header doesn't seem to be available yet, but Bitfenix has said it will be available this month. They announced a 3.5" USB3 expansion bay at the same time as the USB header cables, and that just went on pre-order for sale on July 20th, make of that what you will.

I had an H70 with AP15s. The stock corsair fans and the AP15s perform about the same temperature wise at full RPM. There is a slight reduction in noise level at full RPM with the AP15s, but the big difference is the "sound profile". The stock Corsair fans were just annoying at full RPM, AP15s kind of drown out like white noise. If your 600T will not be in a climate controlled area I personally would stick with the AP15s just in case I needed the extra cooling capacity and would use a fan controller to spin them down when I needed less noise. If you don't want to use a fan controller and don't plan to OC, you could get away with AP13s (as intake) and still have manageable temps.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The new fans with H60, H80, and H100 will not be significantly outperformed by any aftermarket fan at the same RPMs. The noise levels are comparable as well, though as CesarNYC says, the audible pitch of the noise is completely subjective.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm using Gelid Silent 12 PWM fans on my H60 and they work great and are almost silent. Only 1500rpm fans but they throttle up and down automatically and I can't even tell when they are at max with my case closed up.

They're also white which fits my case perfectly (insert shameless excuse to post a pic)!


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14172019*
> I'm using Gelid Silent 12 PWM fans on my H60 and they work great and are almost silent. Only 1500rpm fans but they throttle up and down automatically and I can't even tell when they are at max with my case closed up.


I have to admit, I would pick a good PWM fan over AP15s if you had a mobo that could utilize them. I use 8 fans now and my mobo can control them based on temp(finally figured out how) and enjoy that feature the most.


----------



## gl0ry

ugh, I love my white case, will post pics later, but I got a little thermal paste on it because it was on my fingers, so I was wiping it off with some paper towels (has print design on it) and some of the blue tint on the print fused on the trim where I was wiping it off. Not that noticeable but just a heads up for anyone wiping down their case in the future.

I tried wiping it off again with windex and bleach, but it won't come off.


----------



## burningrave101

What do you guys think the chance is of this case handling two 6990's with the mesh side panel and 4x120mm fans? I'm wondering how it would compare to the HAF 932 Advanced in the same setup because I really don't care for the look of the HAF that much and my options are pretty limited in terms of cases that offer adequate side panel cooling.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


What do you guys think the chance is of this case handling two 6990's with the mesh side panel and 4x120mm fans? I'm wondering how it would compare to the HAF 932 Advanced in the same setup because I really don't care for the look of the HAF that much and my options are pretty limited in terms of cases that offer adequate side panel cooling.


I would use 4x120mm fans on side panel as intake, make the 200mm front intake fan into an exhaust fan, and keep the 120mm rear fan and 200mm top fan as exhaust. If you don't get the SE version, I would consider the upgrading to the 1000RPM 200mm fans from the SE version. Corsair sells them separately now.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


What do you guys think the chance is of this case handling two 6990's with the mesh side panel and 4x120mm fans? I'm wondering how it would compare to the HAF 932 Advanced in the same setup because I really don't care for the look of the HAF that much and my options are pretty limited in terms of cases that offer adequate side panel cooling.


You will need all 4 120mm fans in the side and upgrade the front and top fans as well. The stock fans are pretty sad, especially if you want to cool 2 6990s.


----------



## patti88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denydog*


Received the accessory side panel today. Now I have no more excuse to delay my serious cable management project.











in this picture, are the blue dual lights a ram cooler? if so, could someone show me a product link? i'm a bit new to computers, but it has quickly become my passion/obsession.

are those led fans? or custom installed leds?

thanks in advance


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patti88*


in this picture, are the blue dual lights a ram cooler? if so, could someone show me a product link? i'm a bit new to computers, but it has quickly become my passion/obsession.

are those led fans? or custom installed leds?

thanks in advance


This one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835236002


----------



## mikeyo

OK, I promised some pics and here they are...


----------



## BuildingFirst37

I finally have decided on my final parts list and I will post pics of my final build when it is done. Sorry it is taking so long but money is scarce and I can only to spend so much money on parts each month.

What I have already....

Corsair Graphite 600T SE
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
Corsair AX1200
2 Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB HDD's
Lite On Blu-Ray/DVD Burner/Player
Windows 7 Professional 64bit

I still need to buy.......

Corsair H70 CPU Cooler
AMD Phenom II 1100T Black CPU
2 Mushkin 2X4GB DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)
2 PowerColor PCS+ AX6970 
ASUS VE278Q Black 27"
Xigmatek 4in3 HDD Cage
9 Xigmatek 120mm CLF Purple LED Fans
1 Xigmatek 200mm CLF Purple LED Fan


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37*


I finally have decided on my final parts list and I will post pics of my final build when it is done. Sorry it is taking so long but money is scarce and I can only to spend so much money on parts each month.

What I have already....

Corsair Graphite 600T SE
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
Corsair AX1200
2 Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB HDD's
Lite On Blu-Ray/DVD Burner/Player
Windows 7 Professional 64bit

I still need to buy.......

Corsair H70 CPU Cooler
AMD Phenom II 1100T Black CPU
2 Mushkin 2X4GB DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)
2 PowerColor PCS+ AX6970 
ASUS VE278Q Black 27"
Xigmatek 4in3 HDD Cage
9 Xigmatek 120mm CLF Purple LED Fans
1 Xigmatek 200mm CLF Purple LED Fan


The H70 might be hard to find now that the H80 is now on sale. H80 is $99 dollars, so unless you can get the H70 cheaper I would go with the H80. The 1100T may see a price drop in the next month or so as well, so I would buy the processor last on your list. This is assuming AMD releases there FX processors in August.

Good luck with your future build.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


The H70 might be hard to find now that the H80 is now on sale. H80 is $99 dollars, so unless you can get the H70 cheaper I would go with the H80. The 1100T may see a price drop in the next month or so as well, so I would buy the processor last on your list. This is assuming AMD releases there FX processors in August.

Good luck with your future build.


Where is the H80 $99 without overpriced shipping?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*   Where is the H80 $99 without overpriced shipping?  
Both    Tiger Direct and Circuit City have it for 99 dollars plus 5 dollars for shipping.


----------



## eternal7trance

Thanks, I guess it's time to upgrade again.


----------



## denydog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patti88*


in this picture, are the blue dual lights a ram cooler? if so, could someone show me a product link? i'm a bit new to computers, but it has quickly become my passion/obsession.

are those led fans? or custom installed leds?

thanks in advance


That's a picture of my rig, and the lighted memory fan is actually a Kingston HyperX Fan, and I've linked to the current place to get it at low price.

I just noticed this picture and qustion because I've recently added a second GPU in CrossFire, and have now joined others in having heat problems. So I'm going back through this thread to find some ideas for 120mm, strong but not too loud, fans. I have a quiet Scythe S-Flex SFF21E on the mesh screen over the GPU's now. It's quiet, but too weak. I want a higher CFM on the screen, and another to replace the rear Corsair exhaust fan. Something in the range of 60CFM I think.

I don't really want louder fans than I have now, but when I run games, the top GPU fan is hitting 85% speed so I can't hear the case fans anyway.


----------



## g.androider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeyo*


OK, I promised some pics and here they are...


Hi, mikeyo...

Looking at your pics, I saw that you mount 2 pcs of 120mm fan on the front as a replacement to stock 200mm fan.

1. How do you mount it? Use a velcro or drill new hole?
2. What is the brand of the fan? Is it better compare to GT AP-15? 'cos I had 2 of them as spare.

PS: Mergatroid share his experienced about 2 page before that 25mm thick fan will not mount in the front while the HDD cage mount behind it, so he did a little mod on the HDD cage.

Thx..


----------



## patti88

denydog i really love your rig, it's beautiful. also if you do find good solutions to heating problems would you mind reposting your thoughts/summaries? i would love to learn more.

do you happen to have a build thread?

any chance you could post more pictures/video? i would love to see more detailed pictures of your rig


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *g.androider*


1. The H60 will be equipped with a filter (I have a Silverstone 120mm dust filter and will mount it with this H60). *Should I use Gentle Typhoon (GT) AP-15 or lower in this matter*?

2. As I watched your picture on the page 226, is it set as a positive pressure? I know your NZXT front fan and bottom fan act as intake. How about the rear and that H70 mount? Are they act as intake or exhaust?

Really appreciate your feedback.

PS: I mentioned Gentle Typhoon because I'm ordering them right now (5 AP-15) but if your suggestion suit this positive-pressure-wannabe, I can still make a change to the order, and switch the AP-15 into lower speed (AP-13 or AP-14). Thx...










If you use an aftermarket fan controller, you can set the RPMs to achieve any type of pressure you desire.

This actually gives me an idea. (excuse me if you get a burning smell) I would like to try an experiment whereby a separate fan controller was used so you can vary each fan individually. IF all the fans you are controlling have a lower power draw than what the built-in stock fan controller can handle, you could plug the the aftermarket controller into the stock controller and use the big knob on the top as a "master control" for all the fans. That way you could keep your positive pressure all the time while varying the air flow through the case. This would likely work best on a nice simple manual fan controller like this one:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Product...9%28ME%29.aspx

It looks like it wouldn't use much power over what the fans would draw. If you're only using 3 or 4 fairly low power fans I think this would work great. However, if your fans pull a lot of juice this might kill the stock fan controller.

Anyways, sorry for that. I would pick an after market fan controller if I was you and use it to control the pressure in the case. Don't forget that a dust filter will cut down on your air flow.

I am using my H70 as exhaust for two reasons. 1. It does not pull outside dust in through the H70 and 2. I have video cards that exhaust out the back so I'm not pulling hot video card exhaust through my H70.

The other two fans in the rear are also exhaust. All of them are connected to an aftermarket fan controller except the H70 fans, which are connected to the CPU header. (I used PWM fans for my H70 and a PWM fan splitter).

Without a fan controller, the only way to make sure you have positive pressure is to try and calculate the air pressures based on the fan specs. This would not be entirely accurate due to the dust filters, mesh and grills. With a fan controller you can experiment on which RPMs for which fans achieve your desired result.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I have to admit, I would pick a good PWM fan over AP15s if you had a mobo that could utilize them. I use 8 fans now and my mobo can control them based on temp(finally figured out how) and enjoy that feature the most.


Hey, that's great to hear. Glad you got that figured out. That's what I went for with the PWM splitter and fans for my H70. I absolutely love the automatic control.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeyo*


OK, I promised some pics and here they are...


Looks good. I love the job you did on the switch.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Where is the H80 $99 without overpriced shipping?


http://www.memoryexpress.com/Product...4%28ME%29.aspx

I love having these guys a few blocks from me.

Here's the fan testing thread again for everyone asking about 120mm fans:

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ng-thread.html

CeaserNYC, after I eat I'm going to try your fan mounting idea (now that my basement is dry). I will report my findings later tongiht


----------



## denydog

patti88, appreciate the comments, and I will find cooling solutions, just a matter of how loud and how much I've got to spend.

I don't have a build thread as such, but I'll put together some details and pics for you.

BTW- Could you add your current system specs to your control panel so we have a point of reference in your posts?


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


The H70 might be hard to find now that the H80 is now on sale. H80 is $99 dollars, so unless you can get the H70 cheaper I would go with the H80. The 1100T may see a price drop in the next month or so as well, so I would buy the processor last on your list. This is assuming AMD releases there FX processors in August.

Good luck with your future build.


Sadly I am not a fan of the H80. I hate the fact that some idiot at Corsair got the bright idea to put the fan controller for the H80 right on the cooler. Why the hell would I want to open my case every time I wanted to change the fan speed? Really stupid move on Corsair's part. So now I need to find a new cooler to buy.


----------



## g.androider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


If you use an aftermarket fan controller, you can set the RPMs to achieve any type of pressure you desire.

This actually gives me an idea. (excuse me if you get a burning smell) I would like to try an experiment whereby a separate fan controller was used so you can vary each fan individually. IF all the fans you are controlling have a lower power draw than what the built-in stock fan controller can handle, you could plug the the aftermarket controller into the stock controller and use the big knob on the top as a "master control" for all the fans. That way you could keep your positive pressure all the time while varying the air flow through the case.

It looks like it wouldn't use much power over what the fans would draw. If you're only using 3 or 4 fairly low power fans I think this would work great. However, if your fans pull a lot of juice this might kill the stock fan controller.

Anyways, sorry for that. I would pick an after market fan controller if I was you and use it to control the pressure in the case. Don't forget that a dust filter will cut down on your air flow.

I am using my H70 as exhaust for two reasons. 1. It does not pull outside dust in through the H70 and 2. I have video cards that exhaust out the back so I'm not pulling hot video card exhaust through my H70.

The other two fans in the rear are also exhaust. All of them are connected to an aftermarket fan controller except the H70 fans, which are connected to the CPU header. (I used PWM fans for my H70 and a PWM fan splitter).

Without a fan controller, the only way to make sure you have positive pressure is to try and calculate the air pressures based on the fan specs. This would not be entirely accurate due to the dust filters, mesh and grills. With a fan controller you can experiment on which RPMs for which fans achieve your desired result.


Hi Mergatroid, you've such a saviour for this noob over here..









The idea of positive-pressure is the intake fans MUST be in higher speed than the exhaust right? CMIIW... Means, I need to set all my fans using fan controller (I have Lamptron FC 5 v2) to meet the calculation.

I'm planning to experiment with the H60 mounting between exhaust and intake with push-pull setting. I'll make arrangement for the front fan using NZXT as you did for intake. Also I got a nice advice from *ehume* to use the space in the 5.25" bay by mounting a 120mm/140mm as intake also.

What do you suggest of the top fan? Should I use 2x120mm fan as exhaust or intake?

PS: This plan made my friend keep begging to trade his Silverstone FT02 with my 600T .. LOL .. What do you think? Is it worth it?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37*


Sadly I am not a fan of the H80. I hate the fact that some idiot at Corsair got the bright idea to put the fan controller for the H80 right on the cooler. Why the hell would I want to open my case every time I wanted to change the fan speed? Really stupid move on Corsair's part. So now I need to find a new cooler to buy.











Hi, I'm the idiot.

The button on the pump unit is a bit different from a fan controller though. It sets a profile, and I figured that most people would find the profile they liked and stick with it. The profiles aren't a static fan speed like a fan controller would set, they're a range of fan speeds based on internal coolant temps.

Low - 900 RPM to 1300 RPM
Mid - 1300 RPM to 2000 RPM
High - 1600 RPM to 2600 RPM

If you want, you can use a standard aftermarket fan controller (like those built into some of our cases) and no harm, no foul. But if you think the idea was stupid, I'll take the blame.


----------



## compudaze

Anyone want to see an H50 vs H70 vs H60 vs H80 vs H100 direct comparison?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14185166*
> Hi, I'm the idiot.
> 
> The button on the pump unit is a bit different from a fan controller though. It sets a profile, and I figured that most people would find the profile they liked and stick with it. The profiles aren't a static fan speed like a fan controller would set, they're a range of fan speeds based on internal coolant temps.
> 
> Low - 900 RPM to 1300 RPM
> Mid - 1300 RPM to 2000 RPM
> High - 1600 RPM to 2600 RPM
> 
> If you want, you can use a standard aftermarket fan controller (like those built into some of our cases) and no harm, no foul. But if you think the idea was stupid, I'll take the blame.


I agree (not that you're in idiot, George!). I would find the profile that best suits my needs and stick to it. If I found myself in a situation where I was constantly switching profiles, the situation would probably call for me to have the side of my case off anyway.


----------



## Adrenalined

Finally pulled the trigger and picked this case up over the weekend. I'll be retiring my old Coolermaster Stacker 830 for this and my new build. Finally got a chance to snap a quick picture of it tonight. Thought I would post to be officially added







.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenalined;14185274*
> Finally pulled the trigger and picked this case up over the weekend. I'll be retiring my old Coolermaster Stacker 830 for this and my new build. Finally got a chance to snap a quick picture of it tonight. Thought I would post to be officially added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/--lIEXQgM1Fk/ThvIH_EfWkI/AAAAAAAAAJY/tL_ox01wk74/s912/Corsair%252520600T%252520SE%252520Side.JPG


Really makes me wish I would have waited and bought the white SE instead.


----------



## g.androider

Too bad the 600 SE white did not enter to my country. Should I want to order from Europe or US, the total shipping + case price will cost as much as the price of Thermaltake Level 10 .. lol... I'm happy to have this 600T though..

To compudaze, do you have H50 vs H70 vs H60 vs H80 vs H100 direct comparison? Can you share us?


----------



## patti88

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-165.html#post13768073

seems like this guy solved several heat issues, by turning his top 2 fans into intake fans, but i have no idea where all this air is exiting through ????/


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;14184290*
> I hate the fact that some idiot at Corsair got the bright idea to put the fan controller for the H80 right on the cooler. Why the hell would I want to open my case every time I wanted to change the fan speed?


I don't think you have to plug the H80 fans into the block/controller. You should be able to run them from a fan controller if you want to. Just look at plugging them into the block as an option. It's not so bad because each "profile" is actually a range of speeds, so you have three different ranges. If you overclock you'll likely be interested in the higher range. However, you can just use a regular fan controller if you like, or plug them into your main board using a splitter. Options are always nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14184852*
> The idea of positive-pressure is the intake fans MUST be in higher speed than the exhaust right? CMIIW... Means, I need to set all my fans using fan controller (I have Lamptron FC 5 v2) to meet the calculation.
> 
> What do you suggest of the top fan? Should I use 2x120mm fan as exhaust or intake?
> 
> PS: This plan made my friend keep begging to trade his Silverstone FT02 with my 600T .. LOL .. What do you think? Is it worth it?


Hmmm. I think you should experiment a little. There are lots of ways you could come up with for a positive pressure case. The fun in doing it is coming up with something you've designed yourself.

The positive pressure isn't just input RPM vs output RPM. You'll have to have a rough idea of how much air the fans will move. You want more pressure pushing into the case than pulling out. So, try and arrange the fans so that most of them are pushing air into the case. The front 200mm is 1, if you add one to the optical bays that's 2. If you're going to make the cpu cooler intake, that's effectively 3 intakes. You could have one large 200mm exhaust. That would give you less output than input for positive pressure. You may prefer two 120mm exhaust fans up top. Since you'll be using a fan controller you can go either way. The 120s might allow for better control, but the 200 would be fairly quiet.

As for the SilverStone case, it looks pretty nice. That style is not my personal cup of tea, but I can see how some people would really go for it. It's pretty different. I prefer the more standard design myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patti88;14185496*
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-165.html#post13768073
> 
> seems like this guy solved several heat issues, by turning his top 2 fans into intake fans, but i have no idea where all this air is exiting through ????/


From the first page: "replaced them with one Noctua NF-S12B FLX at the back for exhaust and two of the same model at the top, as intake fans".

He has turned the case into positive pressure by converting the top into intake, but keeping the rear as exhaust. We are discussing something similar right now by regulating the exhaust flow out the top and converting the rear into an intake for a rad (H70).


----------



## patti88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101;14150885*
> Does anyone here have a 6990 in the 600T and if so can you comment on the temps? I have an FT02 without the AP181 fans at the moment and looking to get a new case with equal or better cooling performance.


imo 600t is a downgrade from a FT02 esp from a cooling stand point


----------



## patti88

@ mergatroid

so all the air exits out through a single rear exhaust fan that has been upgraded to the noctua? sorry for the confusion

ty for the clarification though


----------



## Mergatroid

CeaserNYC asked me to test out a fan placement at the backside of the CPU. I have placed a 120mm fan in the CPU backplate access hole blowing air onto the back of the board. At his suggestion, just for the test, I let the mess of cables hold the fan up while I closed the hatch.

I think the temps are pretty much what we would expect. While I was testing the ambient temp went up a degree. The test temps went up a degree as well. I don't think we're seeing much difference in temps by adding this fan.

Here's the pics:

Before adding the fan:










After adding the fan:










The pics show not much of a difference at all. I was running Prime95 and Furmark for 20 minutes per test. All my case fans were cranked for both tests. The ambient temp for the first test was 24c while for the second it had increased to 25c. This may account (at least I hope it does) for the _increase_ in cpu temps after adding the fan.

People who have a different arrangement of case fans may get a different result. Mods and better back cable routing may make this a viable option. Of course adding another mesh side panel and even mounting fans on it would take this option to the extreme.

Tomorrow I'm going to try adding a 120mm Fan over my drive bay as others have done and test my video card temps.


----------



## g.androider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Hmmm. I think you should experiment a little. There are lots of ways you could come up with for a positive pressure case. The fun in doing it is coming up with something you've designed yourself.

The positive pressure isn't just input RPM vs output RPM. You'll have to have a rough idea of how much air the fans will move. You want more pressure pushing into the case than pulling out. So, try and arrange the fans so that most of them are pushing air into the case. The front 200mm is 1, if you add one to the optical bays that's 2. If you're going to make the cpu cooler intake, that's effectively 3 intakes. You could have one large 200mm exhaust. That would give you less output than input for positive pressure. You may prefer two 120mm exhaust fans up top. Since you'll be using a fan controller you can go either way. The 120s might allow for better control, but the 200 would be fairly quiet.

As for the SilverStone case, it looks pretty nice. That style is not my personal cup of tea, but I can see how some people would really go for it. It's pretty different. I prefer the more standard design myself.

From the first page: "replaced them with one Noctua NF-S12B FLX at the back for exhaust and two of the same model at the top, as intake fans".

He has turned the case into positive pressure by converting the top into intake, but keeping the rear as exhaust. We are discussing something similar right now by regulating the exhaust flow out the top and converting the rear into an intake for a rad (H70).


Thanks Mergatroid, you made me kinda understand about setting my 600T into a positive-pressure case.

As for Silverstone FT-02, i just like the idea of positive pressure and the shape of the case. Sleek and elegant. But, there is something unexplainable that made me choose 600T better than that... still curious about it..









That's why I want my 600T to have a positive pressure in it..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *patti88*


imo 600t is a downgrade from a FT02 esp from a cooling stand point










Hi patti88, i had a friend who begged me to trade my 600T with his FT02. He said that FT02 is kinda boring. Wonder why.....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patti88*


@ mergatroid

so all the air exits out through a single rear exhaust fan that has been upgraded to the noctua? sorry for the confusion

ty for the clarification though


Yes it looks that way. This gives the case only one exhaust fan so pressure builds up inside forcing the rest of the air to exhaust out the seams, vents and any other small airways.


----------



## ste.ru

i have an interesting question:
rheobus of 600T until the voltage can provide?
stand up a pump with a power consumption of 18W? +fan? for un MAX of 25W....


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14183871*
> If you use an aftermarket fan controller, you can set the RPMs to achieve any type of pressure you desire.
> 
> This actually gives me an idea. (excuse me if you get a burning smell) I would like to try an experiment whereby a separate fan controller was used so you can vary each fan individually. IF all the fans you are controlling have a lower power draw than what the built-in stock fan controller can handle, you could plug the the aftermarket controller into the stock controller and use the big knob on the top as a "master control" for all the fans. That way you could keep your positive pressure all the time while varying the air flow through the case. This would likely work best on a nice simple manual fan controller like this one:
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX27249%28ME%29.aspx
> 
> It looks like it wouldn't use much power over what the fans would draw. If you're only using 3 or 4 fairly low power fans I think this would work great. However, if your fans pull a lot of juice this might kill the stock fan controller.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for that. I would pick an after market fan controller if I was you and use it to control the pressure in the case. Don't forget that a dust filter will cut down on your air flow.
> 
> I am using my H70 as exhaust for two reasons. 1. It does not pull outside dust in through the H70 and 2. I have video cards that exhaust out the back so I'm not pulling hot video card exhaust through my H70.
> 
> The other two fans in the rear are also exhaust. All of them are connected to an aftermarket fan controller except the H70 fans, which are connected to the CPU header. (I used PWM fans for my H70 and a PWM fan splitter).
> 
> Without a fan controller, the only way to make sure you have positive pressure is to try and calculate the air pressures based on the fan specs. This would not be entirely accurate due to the dust filters, mesh and grills. With a fan controller you can experiment on which RPMs for which fans achieve your desired result.
> 
> Hey, that's great to hear. Glad you got that figured out. That's what I went for with the PWM splitter and fans for my H70. I absolutely love the automatic control.
> 
> Looks good. I love the job you did on the switch.
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX33764%28ME%29.aspx
> 
> I love having these guys a few blocks from me.
> 
> Here's the fan testing thread again for everyone asking about 120mm fans:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/859483-round-6-fan-testing-working-thread.html
> 
> CeaserNYC, after I eat I'm going to try your fan mounting idea (now that my basement is dry). I will report my findings later tongiht


thanks man.

The switch is a useful addition to the case in that it allows me to play in complete darkness ;-)

Also, I am VERY pleased with my case temps at the moment. The ASUS 580 DIRECT CU II coolers are the real deal! I have mine in SLI and I kid you not, when playing FIFA 11 or benching using 3dmark 11, the fans don't run above 20% and the temp no higher than 55-60 degrees, STUNNING!


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14182772*
> Hi, mikeyo...
> 
> Looking at your pics, I saw that you mount 2 pcs of 120mm fan on the front as a replacement to stock 200mm fan.
> 
> 1. How do you mount it? Use a velcro or drill new hole?
> 2. What is the brand of the fan? Is it better compare to GT AP-15? 'cos I had 2 of them as spare.
> 
> PS: Mergatroid share his experienced about 2 page before that 25mm thick fan will not mount in the front while the HDD cage mount behind it, so he did a little mod on the HDD cage.
> 
> Thx..


I used Velcro to mount the fans and also 2 x screws to fix them to the front grill. The fans are Akasa Viper's and in my opinion quiet enough to shift a lot of air. I am using them for my H70 rad, top and bottom of the case and the temps are great.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14185166*
> Hi, I'm the idiot.
> 
> The button on the pump unit is a bit different from a fan controller though. It sets a profile, and I figured that most people would find the profile they liked and stick with it. The profiles aren't a static fan speed like a fan controller would set, they're a range of fan speeds based on internal coolant temps.
> 
> Low - 900 RPM to 1300 RPM
> Mid - 1300 RPM to 2000 RPM
> High - 1600 RPM to 2600 RPM
> 
> If you want, you can use a standard aftermarket fan controller (like those built into some of our cases) and no harm, no foul. But if you think the idea was stupid, I'll take the blame.


First off I want to apologize for how I acted. I was frustrated by the fact that the H70 is pretty much gone as I thought I finally had my parts list set in stone. But that is no excuse for how I behaved and that is no excuse for insulting you and Corsair and I do honestly apologize.

Second I am sorry about jumping to conclusions before I had all the facts about the H80, that was a bonehead move on my part.

No need for you to take any blame at all as I was the one to blame for jumping to conclusions without having all the facts.

Corsair products have never let me down before so I doubt the H80 will let me down. So it looks like I will be getting the H80.

I do have a couple of questions about other Corsair products if you don't mind me asking.

Does any of the Desktop memory Corsair makes run at 2000mhz and be stable on a Crosshair IV Formula mobo? I ask as as I am unsure of if I should get 2000mhz or 1866mhz memory.

Second do you think Corsair will ever make it's own line of case fans? I ask because I would love to see really good purple LED fans that have higher RPM and CFM ratings, that will also last.

Anyway thank you for your time and again I am sorry about how I acted.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;14184290*
> Sadly I am not a fan of the H80. I hate the fact that some idiot at Corsair got the bright idea to put the fan controller for the H80 right on the cooler. Why the hell would I want to open my case every time I wanted to change the fan speed? Really stupid move on Corsair's part. So now I need to find a new cooler to buy.


It may be a feature you never utilize but as those have already pointed out, you can rig it up like an H70 and have the exact same functionality without fiddling with the nob on the CPU block. I would have preferred a software implementation for fan/pump control, unless Corsair Link module is exactly that? I believe Antec Kuhler series does have software to control or at least monitor, just in case your considering another cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;14187516*
> 
> Does any of the Desktop memory Corsair makes run at 2000mhz and be stable on a Crosshair IV Formula mobo? I ask as as I am unsure of if I should get 2000mhz or 1866mhz memory.
> 
> Second do you think Corsair will ever make it's own line of case fans? I ask because I would love to see really good purple LED fans that have higher RPM and CFM ratings, that will also last.


Corsair does make 2000MHz and up memory that would work with your board. There is no guarantee you will be able to hit the rated speed, because currently to go over 1600mhz you will have to over clock the FSB. A number of factors come into play, not just your memory. But it can't hurt to have 2000mhz memory, you will have more over clocking headroom, there is just the possibility another component on your rig will fall short before hitting the rated speed of your memory. If you wanted you could get a AMD FX processor this summer, they should run memory at 1866 natively without the need to OC (I believe your mobo will support it via bios update).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14185928*
> CeaserNYC asked me to test out a fan placement at the backside
> of the CPU. I have placed a 120mm fan in the CPU backplate access hole blowing air onto the back of the board. At his suggestion, just for the test, I let the mess of cables hold the fan up while I closed the hatch.


That's too bad. I think your results were impacted by closing the latch without creating a blowhole for it to draw air. In my trial run I simply compared temps with latch off @idle/load, and then again with latch off CPU socket fan @idle/load. A bunch of people have now tried this on the Crosshair V thread with impressive results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ste.ru;14186147*
> i have an interesting question:
> rheobus of 600T until the voltage can provide?
> stand up a pump with a power consumption of 18W? +fan? for un MAX of 25W....


I don't know the specs so I can't be sure but I would bet that if my after market 200mm fans could blow up my fan controller, 24watt max pump would eat the fan controller for lunch.


----------



## Raruk

Is there enough clearance in a 600T + side panel fans for a Thermalright Silver Arrow cooler? I know it fits fine without the side panel fans, but I can't find any pictures or anything that help.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raruk;14187571*
> Is there enough clearance in a 600T + side panel fans for a Thermalright Silver Arrow cooler? I know it fits fine without the side panel fans, but I can't find any pictures or anything that help.


I don't own a Silver Arrow, but based on pics posted earlier in this thread it looks like it just fits. With a fan in the upper left quadrant, I imagine you would have clearance issues. But you don't need to add 4, you could have just two over the GPU and have clearance for a monster heatsink.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Ok so I decided to get the Coarsair H80 after apologizing to Corsair George in an earlier post, so you would think my parts list was finally set in stone right?

Wrong, now I find out that the graphics cards I want are discontinued. Every time I turn around a part on my list get's discontinued. This has happened before. I originally wanted 2 sets 2X4GB 2000mhz G.Skill Flare series memory but nowhere to be found in this part of the world.

Do any of you have good suggestions on AMD 6970 GPU's that are factory overclocked like the PowerColor PCS+ 6970's were?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider;14185453*
> To compudaze, do you have H50 vs H70 vs H60 vs H80 vs H100 direct comparison? Can you share us?


I'm trying to get the parts together for a comparison.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;14188358*
> I'm trying to get the parts together for a comparison.


Wow, you're going to have access to all five coolers? If so, try to test with the exact same config for all of them. I'd love to see the differences...


----------



## g.androider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;14188358*
> I'm trying to get the parts together for a comparison.

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14188400*
> Wow, you're going to have access to all five coolers? If so, try to test with the exact same config for all of them. I'd love to see the differences...


Me love too...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;14188028*
> Ok so I decided to get the Coarsair H80 after apologizing to Corsair George in an earlier post, so you would think my parts list was finally set in stone right?
> 
> Wrong, now I find out that the graphics cards I want are discontinued. Every time I turn around a part on my list get's discontinued. This has happened before. I originally wanted 2 sets 2X4GB 2000mhz G.Skill Flare series memory but nowhere to be found in this part of the world.
> 
> Do any of you have good suggestions on AMD 6970 GPU's that are factory overclocked like the PowerColor PCS+ 6970's were?


The MSI Lightening flavor of the 6970 comes with a very decent over clock. They cost a little more but probably cheaper then buying more cooling gear to get the same 24/7 over clock. Your approaching the end of an AMD hardware cycle, you might see a few parts go away in the next few months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;14188358*
> I'm trying to get the parts together for a comparison.


You did a great job with the fan controller volt testing. Its a shame there isn't a vendor rep that frequents this thread that could make that happen for you. Best of luck getting the gear together.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Hi guys,

Knows anyone Google Sketch up ?
and if you know it, can anyone build the 600T, because iÂ´m a noob








I want to build a big waterloop with many parts and new hardware, but i donÂ´t know how it fit.

best regards from Germany









And sorry for my bad english


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*












What's that little thing on the top left? I think I'd need that!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14187555*
> I would have preferred a software implementation for fan/pump control, unless Corsair Link module is exactly that?
> 
> That's too bad. I think your results were impacted by closing the latch without creating a blowhole for it to draw air. In my trial run I simply compared temps with latch off @idle/load, and then again with latch off CPU socket fan @idle/load. A bunch of people have now tried this on the Crosshair V thread with impressive results.


Yeah, the corsair link commander uses software control. As for the fan/latch...you're right. I wanted to try it with the panels all closed up for a fair test as compared to how my system would normally be. However, I did mention that if the case was modified this could be a valid option. Anyone willing to put a hole in that side of the case to mount a fan for fresh air may see some pretty good results. I don't think the test I did provided enough airflow to make any difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;14188358*
> I'm trying to get the parts together for a comparison.


Don't forget to compare them stock (or at least include a stock test of each). I would like to see them compared as they are purchased, and after adding extra fans. That would be great if you can. Maybe one stock set of tests, and one set using the same fans as push pull for a level playing field. Of course you may not be able to test push pull on the H100 unless you have a full tower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;14192871*
> Hi guys,
> Knows anyone Google Sketch up ?
> and if you know it, can anyone build the 600T, because i´m a noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build a big waterloop with many parts and new hardware, but i don´t know how it fit.
> best regards from Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for my bad english


You should just go to the beginning of this thread and start reading. There are a ton of excellent water builds all throughout. Go back even 50 pages and you'll see a few really great builds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;14194247*
> What's that little thing on the top left? I think I'd need that!


That's "Launch Control". I use it for my most often accessed software. It's a Windows 7 desktop gadget. Right click on desktop, select gadgets, select get more gadgets and search for Launch Control. Be warned, it doesn't work with everything. It's at about 90% for me though. Remember!!! You should drag and drop the executables from the drive folder into Launch Control for use, not from the Start Menu.

I added the fan between the hard drive and optical bays as I said I would. I have to admit I have new respect for people who use cable ties. Man, what a pain it was to mount this (of course I had to do it "my way" and put a fan cover on the front and back of the fan, which made mounting it a real pain). So, I'm not getting as good a flow from it as without the covers, but at least I removed the dust filter mesh from both. After getting a birthday gift for a bud, and going out to pick up some hardware, and then coming back to help him install and then mod this fan I haven't even eaten. I'm going to let it torture while I get some food and I will post the temps when I get back. Here's pics of the fan. It seems to move the air onto the video cards fairly well.




























Ok, full tummy now.

I am attaching the temperature pictures because I don't want to leave them up on the picture host.

But, wow, this is the biggest improvement I've had yet by just adding a fan. My top video card actually dropped it's temp by five degrees, and the bottom card by two degrees. Both sets of tests were at an ambient of 24c. The "before" screenshot was from last night when I ran Prime95 and Furmark for 20 minutes. The test tonight ran Prime and Furmark for about 30 minutes. Hmmm, do I see an increase in some of the CPU cores? I'll have to test again tomorrow. It could be though since more of the front intake air may be going through the video cards instead of up through the H70.

Even though I loved the look of my case without this fan because of all the open space, with a temp drop like this the fan is staying where it is. BTW, this is the stock Corsair H50 PWM fan I used. I connected it in parallel with the fan directly below it so both fans are run from one fan controller channel.

It's funny, I have nine fans in my case right now, and none of them are using the case fan controller.

Before and After:


----------



## mikeyo

While on the subject of temps....
*
Temperatures:*
Motherboard 28 °C (82 °F)
CPU 41 °C (106 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 30 °C (86 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 34 °C (93 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #3 29 °C (84 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #4 34 °C (93 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #5 37 °C (99 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #6 29 °C (84 °F)
North Bridge 55 °C (131 °F)
South Bridge 49 °C (120 °F)
OPT1 30 °C (86 °F)
OPT2 26 °C (79 °F)
GPU1: GPU Diode 38 °C (100 °F)
GPU2: GPU Diode 30 °C (86 °F)
Hitachi HDS723030ALA640 33 °C (91 °F)
WDC WD20EADS-00R6B0 (WD-WCAVY0051944) 31 °C (88 °F)
WDC WD20EADS-00R6B0 (WD-WCAVY0320578) 29 °C (84 °F)

*Cooling Fans:*
CPU 1088 RPM
Chassis #1 1202 RPM
Chassis #2 1207 RPM
Chassis #3 1187 RPM
Power Supply 1432 RPM
Fan #1 1138 RPM
Fan #2 1102 RPM
Fan #3 1059 RPM
GPU1 1200 RPM (15%)
GPU2 1140 RPM (13%)


----------



## somebodysb2

@Mergatroid

Are those two 120mm fans in the front mounted? Or did you just balance them somehow?


----------



## Cata1yst

Anyone here have the phobya 200mm rad and has a spare mounting plate kicking around? I tried their support line and they cant hook me up.....


----------



## patti88

i believe he implied he used zip ties?


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:



You should just go to the beginning of this thread and start reading. There are a ton of excellent water builds all throughout. Go back even 50 pages and you'll see a few really great builds.


I know this builds, they awesome, but my problem is how it fit together, because i want to cool my cpu, gpu, ram, hdd and mosfets and all of them with rads, pump and the other things in the 600T.

i search a google Sketch Up model of the 600T.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cata1yst*


Anyone here have the phobya 200mm rad and has a spare mounting plate kicking around? I tried their support line and they cant hook me up.....


sorry, I am using both that came with the rad. Sucks that they can't sell you one, I was looking for a fan grill for their quad rad and had similar luck. Just out of curiosity, which fans are you using on the 200 rad?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*


I know this builds, they awesome, but my problem is how it fit together, because i want to cool my cpu, gpu, ram, hdd and mosfets and all of them with rads, pump and the other things in the 600T.

i search a google Sketch Up model of the 600T.


Never heard of Sketch Up till you mentioned it. I downloaded it and it is cool. It looks like to make a detailed model it would take some time and skill. I am curious now, I want to give it a go. Might take forever so don't hold your breath. In the meantime I have done all types of shoe-horning rads into this case (120 rad, 200, 240, 480), let me know what your thinking and I might be able to help.


----------



## denydog

Google SketchUp has a pretty steep learning curve, but I've seen some amazing results with it. The program has a search and import function built in for various items from a library called Google 3D Warehouse.

Unfortunately, my own limited experience with it is related to kitchen remodel .


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14199095*
> @Mergatroid
> 
> Are those two 120mm fans in the front mounted? Or did you just balance them somehow?


The bottom one is mounted/screwed to the drive cage, the top one is using ties top and bottom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;14206226*
> Google SketchUp has a pretty steep learning curve, but I've seen some amazing results with it. The program has a search and import function built in for various items from a library called Google 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Unfortunately, my own limited experience with it is related to kitchen remodel .


That sounds pretty decent. I might take a look at it if I get a chance.

It sure would be nice if someone, who's initials start with CORSAIR (hint hint) would release a 3D model we could use for planning builds.

What a great sales aid that would make. Sort of like a CAD for Corsair case builds. Make a library of 3D objects representing other products like their coolers. Allow the customers (us) to make our own objects to add to the library.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14207006*
> That sounds pretty decent. I might take a look at it if I get a chance.
> 
> It sure would be nice if someone, who's initials start with CORSAIR (hint hint) would release a 3D model we could use for planning builds.
> 
> What a great sales aid that would make. Sort of like a CAD for Corsair case builds. Make a library of 3D objects representing other products like their coolers. Allow the customers (us) to make our own objects to add to the library.


Sounds like a great idea. Maybe you should PM him that thought if he doesnt see it soon.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Never heard of Sketch Up till you mentioned it. I downloaded it and it is cool. It looks like to make a detailed model it would take some time and skill. I am curious now, I want to give it a go. Might take forever so don't hold your breath. In the meantime I have done all types of shoe-horning rads into this case (120 rad, 200, 240, 480), let me know what your thinking and I might be able to help.


Ok, thats the parts...









Board - Asus Sabertooth P67
mosfet cooler - ek waterblocks sabertooth P67 waterblock
Cpu-cooler - watercool heatkiller 3.0 black chrom
gpu-cooler - watercool heatkiller gpu-xÂ³
ram - cooler - phobya u-cool
and a hdd waterblock from watercool- silentstar hd-quad core - into the 5,25" bay
rads - 120 (4,7cm), 240(3cm) and one 200mm phobya rad into the 600T
pump - phobya dc12-400
tubing - 13/10 Masterkleer

i can build some of this parts but the 600T its too heay for my


----------



## BuildingFirst37

When I took out one of the HDD cages out of my 600T SE and then moved the other cage next to the power supply, it always bugged me that the stand the cages were sitting on was still there. I tried like crazy to figure out how to get that stand out of the case.

I did not think about it for a while until I decided recently to not use the stock HDD cages at all and go with the Xigmatek 4in3 HDD cage instead. Then it started bugging me again that the stand was still there, well I am glad to say I figured out how to get the stand out of the case.

The stand is screwed into the case. There are two screws on the bottom of the case and two more on the top that are hard to access, as you have to pop the white part of the front of the case to access them.

I am really liking how open the inside of the case is now in front of the 200mm fan. So I am very much a happy camper right now.









Now if only you could use two 120mm fans where the front 200mm fan is.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;14215505*
> Ok, thats the parts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board - Asus Sabertooth P67
> mosfet cooler - ek waterblocks sabertooth P67 waterblock
> Cpu-cooler - watercool heatkiller 3.0 black chrom
> gpu-cooler - watercool heatkiller gpu-x³
> ram - cooler - phobya u-cool
> and a hdd waterblock from watercool- silentstar hd-quad core - into the 5,25" bay
> rads - 120 (4,7cm), 240(3cm) and one 200mm phobya rad into the 600T
> pump - phobya dc12-400
> tubing - 13/10 Masterkleer
> 
> i can build some of this parts but the 600T its too heay for my


I think there is a bit of a language barrier, but I bet your English is better then my German.

So let's start with the assumption you want about 240mm of rad per over clocked component. Then add another 120mm for the chipset, HDD, and ram. You could do less but it would hurt your over clock.

The 200mm rad is almost as good as a 360mm rad, should be good enough for your GPU and everything else besides the CPU. So now all we need is another 240mm right, maybe we don't need the 120mm? This is where it gets tricky.

It's easy to do push pull on the 200mm rad if you delete the HDD cages, but very hard to pull off anywhere else. Also a high performance 240rad don't fit in this case up top. A slim rad with push or pull only, fits. But it's a compromise, and you will need to go with a decent 120rad in the top/rear to compensate. Of course this will have to be push or pull only again, because it's tight up top. This is assuming You don't want to mount the fans outside of the case, but it won't look pretty.

*I did this set up and I was not happy with it.* Might work for you since you only have one GPU, but you will be at the ceiling of your cooling capacity. Make sure you pick up some quiet fans, no point in water-cooling if you aren't running quieter then air cooling. I didn't see your choice on a reservoir either.

I needed more so I made some changes, namely removing the underperformer 240 slim rad, went push/pull on the 120mm rad, and added the phobya 480 square rad onto the side panel. Not a new idea, but I hadn't seen it executed as cleanly as I would have liked. I think I pulled it off, I will post pics eventually.


----------



## AgentHydra

I noticed that the black 600T with a window just hit Newegg, thought you guys might be interested

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139007


----------



## g.androider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AgentHydra*


I noticed that the black 600T with a window just hit Newegg, thought you guys might be interested

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811139007


Is there any different feature or function on this Black 600T compare to the Graphite 600T?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AgentHydra*


I noticed that the black 600T with a window just hit Newegg, thought you guys might be interested

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811139007


This SKU has the mesh side panel only, not the clear window.

Otherwise it's identical to the normal 600T. Both are Graphite Grey and Black in color.


----------



## AgentHydra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


This SKU has the mesh side panel only, not the clear window.

Otherwise it's identical to the normal 600T. Both are Graphite Grey and Black in color.


Oh okay. Will there be one with a window, or will you still have to buy it from Corsair?


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I needed more so I made some changes, namely removing the underperformer 240 slim rad, went push/pull on the 120mm rad, and added the phobya 480 square rad onto the side panel. Not a new idea, but I hadn't seen it executed as cleanly as I would have liked. I think I pulled it off, I will post pics eventually.










Any modding required to mount the 480 square rad on the side panel, or did the holes line up well with the mesh panel?

Might go this route instead of the XSPC Rasa kit...do you think a 480 square rad would be enough for CPU/1xGPU, or would a 120mm/200mm rad be necessary as well? That would be a pretty clean loop with only the one rad, with decent performance, I would imagine...


----------



## screaming oranges

First-timer on the forums here.

The wealth of information regarding this case is exceptional! I was resolute in getting this case after my 7-year old system just wasn't cutting it out anymore, so I am preparing for my 2nd build.

The case arrived last night and I was overwhelmed by its size. It is truly a stunning piece.

It took me three days, but I went through this entire thread for ideas/advice on anything I found pertinent to my soon-to-be-assembled setup.

I am moving from an Antec P180, a marvelous case in its own right. Though lacking in cable management, its cooling abilities, and even more so, its noise dampening potential, was what appealed to me the most.

With Corsair's 600T SE (2nd case I buy, and first windowed case), I expect to lose some of the noise control, but will try to tame it with dampening material and quiet fans.

My question is, is anyone interested in me building the rig standard (no sound dampening), run a few tests "by ear", and then apply the sound dampening material and run some more "by ear" tests? Or should I just go straight for the sound-dampened system from the get-go?

I have to admit I am wondering how heat dissipation will also be affected by the addition of noise-dampening material...

Would anyone find this helpful?

EDIT: I am moving from an Athlon X2 3800+ to a i5-2500k system... lol


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *screaming oranges*


First-timer on the forums here.

The wealth of information regarding this case is exceptional! I was resolute in getting this case after my 7-year old system just wasn't cutting it out anymore, so I am preparing for my 2nd build.

The case arrived last night and I was overwhelmed by its size. It is truly a stunning piece.

It took me three days, but I went through this entire thread for ideas/advice on anything I found pertinent to my soon-to-be-assembled setup.

I am moving from an Antec P180, a marvelous case in its own right. Though lacking in cable management, its cooling abilities, and even more so, its noise dampening potential, was what appealed to me the most.

With Corsair's 600T SE (2nd case I buy, and first windowed case), I expect to lose some of the noise control, but will try to tame it with dampening material and quiet fans.

My question is, is anyone interested in me building the rig standard (no sound dampening), run a few tests "by ear", and then apply the sound dampening material and run some more "by ear" tests? Or should I just go straight for the sound-dampened system from the get-go?

I have to admit I am wondering how heat dissipation will also be affected by the addition of noise-dampening material...

Would anyone find this helpful?

EDIT: I am moving from an Athlon X2 3800+ to a i5-2500k system... lol


Out of curiosity I would love to see you do that, but I personally have never been bothered by fan noise. Heck I even considered putting high end Delta fans throughout my case, and those sound like an F16 taking off.


----------



## hxcnero

just thought i would share a little cosmetic update for my 600t. i love this case so much


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14217346*
> I think there is a bit of a language barrier, but I bet your English is better then my German.
> 
> So let's start with the assumption you want about 240mm of rad per over clocked component. Then add another 120mm for the chipset, HDD, and ram. You could do less but it would hurt your over clock.
> 
> The 200mm rad is almost as good as a 360mm rad, should be good enough for your GPU and everything else besides the CPU. So now all we need is another 240mm right, maybe we don't need the 120mm? This is where it gets tricky.
> 
> It's easy to do push pull on the 200mm rad if you delete the HDD cages, but very hard to pull off anywhere else. Also a high performance 240rad don't fit in this case up top. A slim rad with push or pull only, fits. But it's a compromise, and you will need to go with a decent 120rad in the top/rear to compensate. Of course this will have to be push or pull only again, because it's tight up top. This is assuming You don't want to mount the fans outside of the case, but it won't look pretty.
> 
> *I did this set up and I was not happy with it.* Might work for you since you only have one GPU, but you will be at the ceiling of your cooling capacity. Make sure you pick up some quiet fans, no point in water-cooling if you aren't running quieter then air cooling. I didn't see your choice on a reservoir either.
> 
> I needed more so I made some changes, namely removing the underperformer 240 slim rad, went push/pull on the 120mm rad, and added the phobya 480 square rad onto the side panel. Not a new idea, but I hadn't seen it executed as cleanly as I would have liked. I think I pulled it off, I will post pics eventually.


I have 1 120, 240 slim and the 240m rad in my system, i have to upload new pics









My Problem is,...
If i use all this thing, fit the 13/10 tubing in the case or i have to take a smaller tubing? now i use 10/8
2. i want to upload some pics







with ideas, for better convesations
















thanks for your help









@ hxcnero
LOVE *_*








its looks awesome


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> I have to admit I am wondering how heat dissipation will also be affected by the addition of noise-dampening material...


Using regular dampening, like dynamat for auto, will absorb and retain heat, probably raising case temps 2-3c. You'll want to use a kit with a thin layer of foil material bonded to it to deflect hot air. A few pieces on each side panel would probably reduce a good amount of vibration.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;14224172*
> Any modding required to mount the 480 square rad on the side panel, or did the holes line up well with the mesh panel?
> 
> Might go this route instead of the XSPC Rasa kit...do you think a 480 square rad would be enough for CPU/1xGPU, or would a 120mm/200mm rad be necessary as well? That would be a pretty clean loop with only the one rad, with decent performance, I would imagine...


Relocating the HDD cages is all I did to make it fit. You can also modify the hard drive cage, I know thats what some else did to make it fit, but I like the HDDs in the 5.25 bays. A 480 should be just what you need for one CPU and one GPU. Everything bolts on simple enough, what requires finesse is routing the tubing without compromising access. I have it rigged up with quick disconnects and tube fittings that pivot but I think I am going to try a few other solutions before I decide which is best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screaming oranges;14224605*
> First-timer on the forums here.
> 
> The wealth of information regarding this case is exceptional! I was resolute in getting this case after my 7-year old system just wasn't cutting it out anymore, so I am preparing for my 2nd build.
> 
> The case arrived last night and I was overwhelmed by its size. It is truly a stunning piece.
> 
> It took me three days, but I went through this entire thread for ideas/advice on anything I found pertinent to my soon-to-be-assembled setup.
> 
> I am moving from an Antec P180, a marvelous case in its own right. Though lacking in cable management, its cooling abilities, and even more so, its noise dampening potential, was what appealed to me the most.
> 
> With Corsair's 600T SE (2nd case I buy, and first windowed case), I expect to lose some of the noise control, but will try to tame it with dampening material and quiet fans.
> 
> My question is, is anyone interested in me building the rig standard (no sound dampening), run a few tests "by ear", and then apply the sound dampening material and run some more "by ear" tests? Or should I just go straight for the sound-dampened system from the get-go?
> 
> I have to admit I am wondering how heat dissipation will also be affected by the addition of noise-dampening material...
> 
> Would anyone find this helpful?
> 
> EDIT: I am moving from an Athlon X2 3800+ to a i5-2500k system... lol


Good move looking over the entire thread. A noise level comparison would be welcomed. I don't know if you are inclined to cut up your case but removing grate in front of the 200mm is supposed to reduce turbulence noise, I have always wanted a more subjective account If you could tie that into your testing with sound dampening, or even make a little guide on how to ninja a 600T, that would be awesome. I think you are going to need decibel meter to make this legit. I have one I can loan out.......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;14226144*
> just thought i would share a little cosmetic update for my 600t. i love this case so much


Green looks really nice. I am slowly warming to the idea of putting some lights in the case, I found some PWM red LED fans that have switches to shut off the light...........
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;14227994*
> I have 1 120, 240 slim and the 240m rad in my system, i have to upload new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Problem is,...
> If i use all this thing, fit the 13/10 tubing in the case or i have to take a smaller tubing? now i use 10/8
> 2. i want to upload some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with ideas, for better convesations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ hxcnero
> LOVE *_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its looks awesome


I use 16/13 Koolance tubing, the bending radius is decent, much better then Tygon clear tubing I began with. I don't know if you already bought the fittings or tubing and are locked into a specific diameter but I hear Primo Chill Pro Flex is wonderful stuff and can bend in tight places. I guess I will have a better idea of what you are trying to do when I see some pics.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Just found out from Corsair that the built in fan controller in the 600T is 12W per channel. And the Xigmatek fans I am getting are 2.4W each for the 120mm CLF series fans, and 5.04W for the 200mm CLF series of fans.

So I could put 4 of the 120mm fans on one channel and only be using 9.6 watts. That is if my math is right and I did use a calculator lol.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screaming oranges;14224605*
> It took me three days, but I went through this entire thread for ideas/advice on anything I found pertinent to my soon-to-be-assembled setup.
> 
> My question is, is anyone interested in me building the rig standard (no sound dampening), run a few tests "by ear", and then apply the sound dampening material and run some more "by ear" tests? Or should I just go straight for the sound-dampened system from the get-go?
> 
> Would anyone find this helpful?


Not personally. However, kudos for reading the entire thread. Not many people take the time to do that. It's always been one of my pet peeves when a new user comes on and asks the same questions that have been asked and answered 100 times in previous posts. Note that this is a "medium flow" case, so it doesn't have the best cooling. It might be a really good idea to do your comparison just to see how much your sound dampening affects the cooling just for yourself, although I'm sure others would appreciate it as well.

In fact, I'd bet there are other people who would be thrilled if you did the audio noise comparison.

Welcome to the club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;14226144*
> just thought i would share a little cosmetic update for my 600t. i love this case so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Great job. Very different colour. How did you mount your "hard drive cage fan"?

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14229784*
> 
> Great job. Very different colour. How did you mount your "hard drive cage fan"?


to mount the 120mm fan on the hard drive cage i used one of my favorite mod/mounting tools. Velcro tape







simple to install, easy to remove and the adhesive part doesn't leave much of a residue if it needs to be taken off.


----------



## screaming oranges

On CesarNYC's idea of using a dbl meter, it did pique my curiosity to look online for one. Problem is, seems that everything is rated 30db and up. Ideally, I'd like it to start at 20db, and at that price point, it's not worth it (for me) to invest into something I won't be using all that much...

I'm actually having 2nd thoughts on taking any measurements, as these would probably fail under scientific scrutiny. The case would have to be in the same spot, same distance from decibel reader, decibel reader positioned exactly the same way, and other things that I simply cannot control to such a degree if I'm to be working different fan configs. It would be nice, though!

Still, even if not 100% accurate, at least to give some idea in difference would be useful... hmmm... I'll have to think about this.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Frontsidebus

Does anybody here know if the expansion tank & pump unit from the XSPC RS240 kit fits properly in the optical drive bays of this case? Just wondering because of the tool-less system in use. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;14233330*
> Does anybody here know if the expansion tank & pump unit from the XSPC RS240 kit fits properly in the optical drive bays of this case? Just wondering because of the tool-less system in use. Thanks in advance.


The tooless rail thing is easily removed (and reinstalled), and your left with your standard 5.25 cage with screw holes. Anything designed to fit in the 5.25 one way or another will fit. I had a fan controller that was not secure without adding some screws, and I have the xigmatech 4-3 HDD cage that fits perfectly into the tooless rail.


----------



## screaming oranges

Not really about the case itself, per say, but any of you guys carrying on the theme of your case into the room's set up?

I'm always awed by well-coordinated systems (rooms/desk area included).

EDIT: All my parts just got to my door and, quite frankly, I just want to put everything together and skip all the SCIENCE! Heh.

Here's what I got:

CPU: Intel i5-2500k
MOBO: Gigabyte Z68X UD3H-B3
HEATSINK: Venomous X-RT2 (silent edition, includes two low rpm fans and white fan shrouds)
RAM: G. Skill Ripjaws 8GB (2x4GB)
GPU: XFX Radeon HD6950 2GB (dual fan)
SSD: Crucial M4 64GB
PSU: Antec 750W Gamer

SALVAGED (from other rig): Sata Samsung Optical Drive, 2X500GB WD Sata HDDs

EXTRAS:
6 fans - Scythe SlipStream 120mm (3x1200rpm, 3x800rpm)
Modright Noise Dampening Material
Mod/Smart Kobra Cables extensions (some white, some red)

MISCELLANEOUS: 3 bottles of Flor De Cana 18-year-aged rum (my own body's "liquid cooling", plus I owe some friends a bottle)

And of course, the 600t SE case was here already...


----------



## Logical Error

"MISCELLANEOUS: 3 bottles of Flor De Cana 18-year-aged rum (my own body's "liquid cooling", plus I owe some friends a bottle)

And of course, the 600t SE case was here already... "

^ game on!


----------



## Frontsidebus

I was well oiled on Lagavulin 16 when I built my latest rig


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screaming oranges;14231823*
> I'm actually having 2nd thoughts on taking any measurements, as these would probably fail under scientific scrutiny. The case would have to be in the same spot, same distance from decibel reader, decibel reader positioned exactly the same way, and other things that I simply cannot control to such a degree if I'm to be working different fan configs. It would be nice, though!


It could actually be done fairly simply. Instead of using a dB scale, just use a microphone going into a computer and any piece of software with an audio VU meter. You can rank all the noise on the VU meter scale as "before" and "after" and even include a short audio clip. If you add before and after temps it should give people a good idea how a similar change in their system would affect noise and temps. After all, no one is going to have exactly the same case fans and layout as you have anyway, so absolute readings would not be as meaningful as a "change in readings". Just call it a noise delta.


----------



## swindle

I'ma get into this club.

I'll post some pics in the next few days.

My first club, yay!


----------



## gl0ry

Finally got everything I wanted on my case done, please add me to the club!
































































I really wish I had a better camera


----------



## Mergatroid

I just dropped by Newegg to check out a few other cases. I started reading reviews, and on a lark I went to the 600T and 650D reviews to see what they said.

Oh man, there sure a lot of people on Newegg that have five bars for tech level who should definitely take a couple off. From people putting their drives in backwards and blaming Corsair, to people who can't figure out how to relocate the drive bays. I mean, really, one guy had to call corsair because he couldn't figure out how to pull one of the drive mounting pins out of the hard drive caddy so he could mount a ssd. He's all upset because he had to figure out how to pull the pin out himself. Several people didn't bother to check the dimensions and are upset that the case won't fit in their desk.

I honestly have to ask, what's a guy who can't figure out how to pull a pin out of a hole doing building a computer?

I see a lot of people complaining about the USB 3.0 cable. All I can say is, thank Corsair they did it this way or I wouldn't have USB 3.0 on the front of my case right now.

Multiple people complaining about not being able to remove the drives after mounting them....backwards. Lol

I guess I can agree, however, that Corsair could improve the instructions included with the case. At the very least, they should be able to make sure no one installs their hard drives backwards.

Ok, ok. Maybe I shouldn't be snickering. But I just couldn't help it when I saw how high they placed themselves on the "tech scale". I mean, if someone gives themselves 5/5 on tech, they should at least be able to install the hard drives properly.

Gotta say, I'm still loving that 650D.


----------



## hxcnero

This is why I pay little attention to newegg reviews. Haha. Maybe corsair made the case too easy to work with, so people are thinking too hard.
Also, sexy looking setup there gl0ry


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14244283*
> I just dropped by Newegg to check out a few other cases. I started reading reviews, and on a lark I went to the 600T and 650D reviews to see what they said.
> 
> Oh man, there sure a lot of people on Newegg that have five bars for tech level who should definitely take a couple off. From people putting their drives in backwards and blaming Corsair, to people who can't figure out how to relocate the drive bays. I mean, really, one guy had to call corsair because he couldn't figure out how to pull one of the drive mounting pins out of the hard drive caddy so he could mount a ssd. He's all upset because he had to figure out how to pull the pin out himself. Several people didn't bother to check the dimensions and are upset that the case won't fit in their desk.
> 
> I honestly have to ask, what's a guy who can't figure out how to pull a pin out of a hole doing building a computer?
> 
> I see a lot of people complaining about the USB 3.0 cable. All I can say is, thank Corsair they did it this way or I wouldn't have USB 3.0 on the front of my case right now.
> 
> Multiple people complaining about not being able to remove the drives after mounting them....backwards. Lol
> 
> I guess I can agree, however, that Corsair could improve the instructions included with the case. At the very least, they should be able to make sure no one installs their hard drives backwards.
> 
> Ok, ok. Maybe I shouldn't be snickering. But I just couldn't help it when I saw how high they placed themselves on the "tech scale". I mean, if someone gives themselves 5/5 on tech, they should at least be able to install the hard drives properly.
> 
> Gotta say, I'm still loving that 650D.


Wow those reviews just sound like they are full of Epic Fail types of people. I would give my a 3/5 tech level as things change constantly in the computer world, and even I wouldn't put a HDD in backwards and then blame the company that makes the case. Heck the first thing I did when I got my 600T SE was take one of the HDD cages out and move the other one by the power supply. I mean come on it is the easiest case to work with that I have seen since the first time I ever used a computer when I was 12 and I am 40 now so you do the math lol. I love my 600T SE, I honestly think Corsair makes the best cases on the market.

Now if only they would make case fans with a variety of colored LED's and/or colored fan blades with white LED's that weren't so week in the RPM's and CFM's I would be really happy.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14244283*
> I just dropped by Newegg to check out a few other cases. I started reading reviews, and on a lark I went to the 600T and 650D reviews to see what they said.
> 
> Oh man, there sure a lot of people on Newegg that have five bars for tech level who should definitely take a couple off. From people putting their drives in backwards and blaming Corsair, to people who can't figure out how to relocate the drive bays. I mean, really, one guy had to call corsair because he couldn't figure out how to pull one of the drive mounting pins out of the hard drive caddy so he could mount a ssd. He's all upset because he had to figure out how to pull the pin out himself. Several people didn't bother to check the dimensions and are upset that the case won't fit in their desk.
> 
> I honestly have to ask, what's a guy who can't figure out how to pull a pin out of a hole doing building a computer?
> 
> I see a lot of people complaining about the USB 3.0 cable. All I can say is, thank Corsair they did it this way or I wouldn't have USB 3.0 on the front of my case right now.
> 
> Multiple people complaining about not being able to remove the drives after mounting them....backwards. Lol
> 
> I guess I can agree, however, that Corsair could improve the instructions included with the case. At the very least, they should be able to make sure no one installs their hard drives backwards.
> 
> Ok, ok. Maybe I shouldn't be snickering. But I just couldn't help it when I saw how high they placed themselves on the "tech scale". I mean, if someone gives themselves 5/5 on tech, they should at least be able to install the hard drives properly.
> 
> Gotta say, I'm still loving that 650D.


I've seen quite a few facepalm reviews on Newegg and Amazon myself. That being said, the USB 3.0 cable really is my only gripe with this case. There is no really clean way to use it so mine is coiled up behind the mobo tray until I muster the will to buy a header adapter for my mobo....


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14245208*
> I've seen quite a few facepalm reviews on Newegg and Amazon myself. That being said, the USB 3.0 cable really is my only gripe with this case. There is no really clean way to use it so mine is coiled up behind the mobo tray until I muster the will to buy a header adapter for my mobo....


You can route it from top back motherboard panel into the top left corner hole (where you route your 8pin motherboard power cable) then into the next hole in the first PCI bracket.

Mine looks clean and you'll not see the cable as it get covered by my H70 rad..


----------



## screaming oranges

Well, I don't think there's enough demand to go through so much trouble, so far now, at least, I'm postponing fan configs and just going to finish the build (was busy with other things yesterday and only began to unpack everything).

As for the USB 3.0 header issue, I don't mind since I don't have anything that requires 3.0 anyway. For now, there seem to be lack of cables in the market for that clean we want, but I think this comes pretty close (perfect for those going for black cable look):

http://www.hd-plex.com/usb.3.0.html

I hope the above helps! Let me know what you guys think of it.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14228642*
> I use 16/13 Koolance tubing, the bending radius is decent, much better then Tygon clear tubing I began with. I don't know if you already bought the fittings or tubing and are locked into a specific diameter but I hear Primo Chill Pro Flex is wonderful stuff and can bend in tight places. I guess I will have a better idea of what you are trying to do when I see some pics.


Hi,



i plan to stealth all of the them, later i want to use an Asus p67 sabertooth, with a videocards of Evga.
But i don´t know how it fit with 13/10 tubing.
For the ram cooler i have to use 10/8, but i think that not the big problem

Edit: Sry guys for the bad pic,...2MP cam


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;14245161*
> 
> Now if only they would make case fans with a variety of colored LED's and/or colored fan blades with white LED's that weren't so week in the RPM's and CFM's I would be really happy.


I am curious to know when Corsair is going to join the fray. Coolermaster, thermaltake, antec, etc all have a fan line. Maybe they are working on something truly innovative, like rainbow led fans that play the theme to my little pony.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screaming oranges;14248288*
> ......As for the USB 3.0 header issue, I don't mind since I don't have anything that requires 3.0 anyway. For now, there seem to be lack of cables in the market for that clean we want, but I think this comes pretty close (perfect for those going for black cable look):
> 
> http://www.hd-plex.com/usb.3.0.html
> 
> I hope the above helps! Let me know what you guys think of it.


great find, repped
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;14248383*
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> i plan to stealth all of the them, later i want to use an Asus p67 sabertooth, with a videocards of Evga.
> But i don´t know how it fit with 13/10 tubing.
> For the ram cooler i have to use 10/8, but i think that not the big problem
> 
> Edit: Sry guys for the bad pic,...2MP cam


When you say fit with 13/10 tubing, I wonder if your worried about kinking the lines? Primochill does make flex pro in 13/10, I doubt you would need anti-kink coil either with that. I am sure they sell an adapter so you can use the 13/10 on the ram sticks. nice idea with the aluminum plates.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14248651*
> When you say fit with 13/10 tubing, I wonder if your worried about kinking the lines? Primochill does make flex pro in 13/10, I doubt you would need anti-kink coil either with that. I am sure they sell an adapter so you can use the 13/10 on the ram sticks. nice idea with the aluminum plates.


i´m not worried about kinking but i´m worried about the space they need with all the components. The anti-kink is a better look








i haven´t find any adapter








thanks =)

Can anyone build it as 3D model for planing mods?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*


iÂ´m not worried about kinking but iÂ´m worried about the space they need with all the components. The anti-kink is a better look








i havenÂ´t find any adapter








thanks =)

Can anyone build it as 3D model for planing mods?


I don't see anything wrong with your lay out right now. I would probably tweak the routing a bit. If your going for stealth, I would route the tubing I highlighted behind the mobo, that way the bottom is completely clean walled off by aluminum plates. The center of the case would have all the visible tubes. I will look for an adapter.


----------



## Logical Error

I saw the last guy had the entry lvl Rasa 750 240rad kit with white tubing, I was thinking about doing this myself. What do you guys think about this kit? I have an Antec 620 kuhler right now, but have been thinking about upgrading to the Rasa or the H100. Should I even bother?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Logical Error*


I saw the last guy had the entry lvl Rasa 750 240rad kit with white tubing, I was thinking about doing this myself. What do you guys think about this kit? I have an Antec 620 kuhler right now, but have been thinking about upgrading to the Rasa or the H100. Should I even bother?


Only if you are really dissatisfied with your current temps....


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I don't see anything wrong with your lay out right now. I would probably tweak the routing a bit. If your going for stealth, I would route the tubing I highlighted behind the mobo, that way the bottom is completely clean walled off by aluminum plates. The center of the case would have all the visible tubes. I will look for an adapter.


I like your idea. In the past i have the tubing behind the mobo too.
I think i have a nice idea because of you








Thank for watching


----------



## bmckenna

Cesar, when you say remove the hard drive cages, did you mean both of the bottom cages, or just the one in the middle next to the PSU? And were you referring to requiring their removal for the 480 rad, or the 200 in the front? I imagined the front cage would need to be gone for the 200, haha, but wasn't picturing them needing to be removed for the 480. Would this only be for push/pull fans?

Was contemplating quick disconnects for the bottom...didn't realize they were about $30 for a male/female pair, yeesh. That's $60 for quick disconnect capability so I could remove my door easily...and that doesn't take into account the fan cables anyway, which would need to be unplugged to completely remove the door...maybe just make the tubes long enough to pull the door around to the side or something, haha.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bmckenna*


Cesar, when you say remove the hard drive cages, did you mean both of the bottom cages, or just the one in the middle next to the PSU? And were you referring to requiring their removal for the 480 rad, or the 200 in the front? I imagined the front cage would need to be gone for the 200, haha, but wasn't picturing them needing to be removed for the 480. Would this only be for push/pull fans?

Was contemplating quick disconnects for the bottom...didn't realize they were about $30 for a male/female pair, yeesh. That's $60 for quick disconnect capability so I could remove my door easily...and that doesn't take into account the fan cables anyway, which would need to be unplugged to completely remove the door...maybe just make the tubes long enough to pull the door around to the side or something, haha.


For the 200 rad installation you would have to move the HDD cages from the front to the alternate position by the PSU. To do the 480 rad, you could leave the HDD cages up front. You only have* to remove both HDD cages if you want both rads (you don't have to, I know filing down something on the HDD cage will give you clearance, but I didn't do it that way). You can do push/pull with the 200 rad easily, the 480 would more require you to mount some of the fans externally as there just isn't enough clearance to get all inside.

I am going to get around to posting soon to show you how I have it set up but using QDC does have it's pros and cons. The side panel is completely removable which is very useful, and I haven't even seen a drop of water come from them after multiple times disconnecting and reconnecting. They are stupid expensive though, and the way I have it set up I did not put much of any slack in the tubing, so I have just enough space to open the side panel and insert my hand to twist off the connectors (not easy to do with one hand). I could put more slack in but then I would have to worry about kinking and what that extra tubing would be pressing up against when I closed the panel.

So there is room for improvement and I think worth experimenting further. I wanted to originally mount it on the outside of the mesh panel. You use some PrimoChill routed outside through the two holes in the back and swing it around to the rad bolted on the side. Should have enough slack to tilt the panel off and swing it open with no problems. Push fans only would be easy to set up, if you went push/pull with push fans on the outside you would have to get a tiny bit creative with the wiring (undo the fan cables and wire them through the mesh side panel?). Given the right fan grill I bet it could look really cool, like a scoop or a blower on a car. I couldn't find a grill or combo of grills that I thought looked cool so I went internal. But I still want to try that configuration out, just need a grill that says bad-muthaf***er on it.


----------



## bmckenna

Hah, nice. I'd be worried about kinking in the tubes making a 180 degree bend from the WC tube ports on the back of the case to the barbs on the radiator, though...probably avoidable but might need a bit of slack or anti-kink coils or what have you. Heck, you might even be able to cool passively that way, no?







Curious as to whether or not the fan cables could fit along the edge of the mesh cage, before it secures to the case side panel, without getting too crimped...don't know if I'm explaining it well enough, but take off the mesh, attach the rad, attach fans on the outside of the rad push-intake, toss the wires across the edge of the mesh towards the inside of the case, then put the mesh back on the side panel and secure.


----------



## Frontsidebus

I'm under water


















Might include the 6970 in the loop with its own RS120 rad at a later date...


----------



## zhouz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


This SKU has the mesh side panel only, not the clear window.

Otherwise it's identical to the normal 600T. Both are Graphite Grey and Black in color.


So does this have the slightly-higher speed case-fans like the white case or the same fans as the original grey/black? Should we also look forward to an upgraded fan controller we could swap-in with a greater range of control? (maybe with a usb3.0 header cable upgrade too?)


----------



## deadsnow

Hey everyone. I used to follow this thread a few months ago and it influenced me to purchase the Corsair 600T SE. This fall, I will be entering college, so why not have a $1400 rig for worddocs right? I think I did cable management decently for a first-time builder; or maybe the case did it for me, not sure. Well anyway, hope you like the pics as much as I do. Enjoy.









All of my parts (sans HDD and optical drive). See that OCZ Agility 3 60GB SSD up there? Avoid it. *Seriously.*









Well here is a shot of all of my parts. I think the airflow is pretty unobstructed. And you can see how I handled my USB3.0 passthrough (good thing the P8P67 Pro has a USB3.0 bracket).









My favorite picture as it displays my 6950 at work. It handles my old games no sweat. And my word docs.









My creative space.

I absolutely love this case. It looks amazing, was easy to tidy up cables, has easy-removal side panels, and it looks amazing. I could go on but no reason to. I really wish it had a way to mount 3.5-inch drive bays but looking at the mechanism for mounting 5.25-inch drive bays, I see why it was excluded. I hate the popping noise the side panel makes; it only happens when I game because all of the fans are running at a fixed speed, besides my GPU. Well thanks for looking!


----------



## CBZ323

Hi guys!

I just got my new Corsair Graphite 600T white edition and I love it.

There is a lot of work ahead especially in cable management but for now this is how it looks like

I would love to be a member of this club!


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsnow;14284782*
> Hey everyone. I used to follow this thread a few months ago and it influenced me to purchase the Corsair 600T SE. This fall, I will be entering college, so why not have a $1400 rig for worddocs right? I think I did cable management decently for a first-time builder; or maybe the case did it for me, not sure. Well anyway, hope you like the pics as much as I do. Enjoy.
> 
> [Pics]
> 
> My creative space.
> 
> I absolutely love this case. It looks amazing, was easy to tidy up cables, has easy-removal side panels, and it looks amazing. I could go on but no reason to. I really wish it had a way to mount 3.5-inch drive bays but looking at the mechanism for mounting 5.25-inch drive bays, I see why it is excluded. I hate the popping noise the side panel makes. It only happens when I game because all of the fans are running at a fixed speed, besides my GPU of course. Well thanks for looking!


Really nice build! What do you think about that monitor? I have the same!


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323;14287037*
> Hi guys!
> 
> I just got my new Corsair Graphite 600T white edition and I love it.
> 
> There is a lot of work ahead especially in cable management but for now this is how it looks like
> 
> I would love to be a member of this club!


I think your cable management is fine. Maybe just tidy up the bottom and you'll be fine!


----------



## deadsnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;14287507*
> Really nice build! What do you think about that monitor? I have the same!


Well, I hate how I can't turn it off when it displays a message that is telling you it is changing into "power saving mode." I always have to wait for that to finish then I can turn it off.... so I'll be spamming the off button until it does so. Also hated the $12.50 environmental fee I had to pay (I live in Ontario). Then a day after I bought it, I got a 5% off coupon by email and the price decreased by $10.









Besides those unfortunate things, it's an amazing upgrade from my 15.6-inch laptop. Don't really notice the LED but there is peace of mind knowing it uses less power. I actually like the touch-sensitive interface instead of physical keys; makes the design sleek. I thought 1080p vids looked good on a laptop but damn, they are stunning with a monitor that can actually show every pixel. The size is also *perfect*.

How do you like the monitor?


----------



## Vuashke

sorry for taking this off-topic, but why avoid the agility 3s?

Corsair cases look seriously great btw. if i were to pick another case, itd be between a corsair and a lian li


----------



## longroadtrip

@Vuashke

There is a problem w/ the SandForce 22xx series controller. It is a very fast controller, but have reports (experienced this myself) of the drives dropping out of the BIOS and locking up. I/O errors, etc. I think I have mine (Corsair Force 3) stable finally (after a month of playing with it) No crashes in 48 hours.


----------



## Vuashke

geez, im yet to get an ssd, maybe i should hold off haha. thanks longroadtrip


----------



## hxcnero

just a little teaser of todays project.








gonna sleeve my 24pin and possibly my PCI-E and CPU 8 pin.


----------



## deadsnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke;14294121*
> sorry for taking this off-topic, but why avoid the agility 3s?
> 
> Corsair cases look seriously great btw. if i were to pick another case, itd be between a corsair and a lian li


My Agility 3 used to freeze up a few times a day with their firmware 2.06. The new fw2.09 was meant to fix everything, but it hardly did. My freezes still happened so I posted on their forums. What they recommended me to do was to make my PCIe frequency 101 and make my PCH voltage increase by two notches. The freezing went away, but *NOW* I have BSODs.

I don't want to blame the OCZ support staff on their forum, they are excellent. The fact that they tried to help me after my post (where I expressed heavily my frustration) is very nice of them; I got their help within one hour of posting. I reset my PCIe frequency to 100 and made my PCH voltage auto so things are back to where they were when I bought my motherboard. Hopefully, I won't freeze or blue screen anymore.

If anyone has experienced this issue and found a fix, please share.

My suggestion for you, go with a Crucial SSD. Their SATA3 SSDs are so excellently rated on NewEgg unlike the Agility 3s. I am passed my 30 day return period since I waited for fw2.09 hoping it would fix things. And also, get a Corsair 600T.


----------



## longroadtrip

@deadsnow
I have the Corsair Force 3 that has the same SandForce controller. I had several of the same issues as you do. Tried everything you mentioned to no avail. What worked for me was to shut off the LPM. Here's a link to the instructions:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=96663

Been completely stable with no freezes for a few days now.


----------



## hxcnero

and for what seemed like forever later







. i finished my 24pin. i have 2ft of heatshrink left and no idea how many ft of 550-cord left. someother day ill do the PCI-E on my psu. hope you guys enjoy the crappy cellphone pics


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsnow;14290472*
> Well, I hate how I can't turn it off when it displays a message that is telling you it is changing into "power saving mode." I always have to wait for that to finish then I can turn it off.... so I'll be spamming the off button until it does so. Also hated the $12.50 environmental fee I had to pay (I live in Ontario). Then a day after I bought it, I got a 5% off coupon by email and the price decreased by $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides those unfortunate things, it's an amazing upgrade from my 15.6-inch laptop. Don't really notice the LED but there is peace of mind knowing it uses less power. I actually like the touch-sensitive interface instead of physical keys; makes the design sleek. I thought 1080p vids looked good on a laptop but damn, they are stunning with a monitor that can actually show every pixel. The size is also *perfect*.
> 
> How do you like the monitor?


Well... I like it. Nice size, great colors, and I really like the white bezel!







: But as you said, the power button isn't really responsive, and it's hard to plug things in the back. Also, I think it's a little too thick...

The only thing I really hate is that it's plugged on my 15,6 inch laptop and I see some king of "wind" on the screen. I guess it's my laptop's GPU that's broken because when I plugged it on my TV, I think I also saw it. I really hope the problem doesn't come from the screen itself cause I'm only gonna build my rig on November, and my warranty will be expired.







And I want to avoid the Dell customer support at any price!

And you have touch sensitive buttons? Is your screen the ST2310? Cause mine has regular mechanical keys...


----------



## deadsnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14298811*
> @deadsnow
> I have the Corsair Force 3 that has the same SandForce controller. I had several of the same issues as you do. Tried everything you mentioned to no avail. What worked for me was to shut off the LPM. Here's a link to the instructions:
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=96663
> 
> Been completely stable with no freezes for a few days now.


Thank you so much for that. I just updated my P8P67 bios to 1850beta and no freezes/BSODs so far, but I will give this a try immediately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;14299967*
> Well... I like it. Nice size, great colors, and I really like the white bezel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : But as you said, the power button isn't really responsive, and it's hard to plug things in the back. Also, I think it's a little too thick...
> 
> The only thing I really hate is that it's plugged on my 15,6 inch laptop and I see some king of "wind" on the screen. I guess it's my laptop's GPU that's broken because when I plugged it on my TV, I think I also saw it. I really hope the problem doesn't come from the screen itself cause I'm only gonna build my rig on November, and my warranty will be expired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I want to avoid the Dell customer support at any price!
> 
> And you have touch sensitive buttons? Is your screen the ST2310? Cause mine has regular mechanical keys...


Oh, if you look at my sig, I have the ST2220M, not the same one you have. Though I understand your confusion because Dell likes to reuse old form-factors for monitors. Even my monitor is thick for an LED monitor, but this one doesn't have a power brick like most LED monitors so I am very happy about that. And sorry about the "wind" thing you are having problems with. I really wish I could help but I have no idea. :S


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsnow;14284782*
> Hey everyone. I used to follow this thread a few months ago and it influenced me to purchase the Corsair 600T SE. This fall, I will be entering college, so why not have a $1400 rig for worddocs right? I think I did cable management decently for a first-time builder; or maybe the case did it for me, not sure. Well anyway, hope you like the pics as much as I do. Enjoy.


That's a pretty sweet college computer. Make sure you have it in a safe place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323;14287037*
> Hi guys!
> I would love to be a member of this club!


Wow, you guys are doing great things with that 600T SE case. Nice job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsnow;14297336*
> My Agility 3 used to freeze up a few times a day with their firmware 2.06. The new fw2.09 was meant to fix everything, but it hardly did. My freezes still happened so I posted on their forums. What they recommended me to do was to make my PCIe frequency 101 and make my PCH voltage increase by two notches. The freezing went away, but *NOW* I have BSODs.


OMG a hard drive (ssd) that freezes, drops out and causes BSOD is completely unacceptable. That's amazing...I'm incensed. They should immediately be recalled and replaced with a more reliable product. It's a good thing I never bought one because I would have been their worst nightmare. We have recourse here, and can force companies to fulfill their warranty obligations. Consumer Affairs Canada can actually fine companies if they don't. Selling an unreliable storage medium is completely unacceptable. IMHO, getting people to shut off the power saving feature on that port is not a solution but a band-aid. I may be replacing my ssd this winter and thanks to you guys discussing this I will make sure the drive I purchase has no such known issues.


----------



## longroadtrip

@Mergatroid...I agree with you completely. SandForce is currently working on a new firmware that is supposed to fix the problem. It wasn't until Corsair released the Force 3 that problems were even publicly acknowledged. I know that Corsair is working with them in getting to the bottom of the problem. Corsair shipped them computers that were having the problems because SandForce said they couldn't duplicate it.


----------



## Ace_finland

Hey guys, got myself a new case and powersupply. A bit overkill for the psu at the moment but gettin a new cpu an mb soon when i get more cash. Was a bit of fiddling around before i got the thicker radiator in place. Looks a lot better than my old antec p180







Still thinking of hiding the cooling with some partially painted plexi but that will be later when i get the new parts...


----------



## Ace_finland

Oh, can someone add me to the club or do i need to pm someone?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace_finland;14304662*
> Oh, can someone add me to the club or do i need to pm someone?


I believe you will be added once you attach a picture of your rig in this case


----------



## XeTK

hey guys

my first post on this forum. Here is my 600t white not quite finished yet haven't got the cash todo the last few things i wanna do. e.g braid the wires, replace leds in the front 200mm, install a new cooler on my 6970.

Specs:
AMD 1055T X6 2.8ghz OC'ed to 3.5ghz
Motherboard some ****ty ASUS one XD
8GB 1333mhz DDR3 Corsair XM3
ASUS ATI 6950 soft modded to 6970
Coolermaster Silent Pro 850w modular PSU
Corsair H50
Pioneer burner
Scythe Fan controller
3x 120mm Xsilent fans
1x noisy corsair 200mm
1.5tb samsung 5400rpm drive
60gb OCZ vertex 2
Asus soundcard (cant remember the model)

Mods:

Blue status led's
3 blue 120mm's
corsair airflow de stickered

Thanks for looking

Pics


























Will tidy the fan controller wiring up once my new fans arrive
























































Hand modded blue and white led fan (was gonna be blue but ran out of leds...)


----------



## Ace_finland

Can't anyone see tje pic in my previous post? Jut before the last one...


----------



## yancyv8

Ya clear as day and great job on the build and mods! +rep


----------



## BMWBig6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


@deadsnow
I have the Corsair Force 3 that has the same SandForce controller. I had several of the same issues as you do. Tried everything you mentioned to no avail. What worked for me was to shut off the LPM. Here's a link to the instructions:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=96663

Been completely stable with no freezes for a few days now.


OMG, I can't believe it's not just me! Does the OCZ Vertex 3 use the same Sandforce controller? My SSD has been freezing, and when I reboot the BIOS doesn't even see the drive anymore (and thus won't boot to Windows). I swapped SATA6 ports just to see if that would help, but now I wonder if my problem is related to the power saving bug you mentioned.

Should I apply the fix or wait for updated firmware?


----------



## longroadtrip

@BMWBig6

Yes. This is a problem with the SandForce 2281 controller. In the link in my quote, there is a temporary fix. It worked for me...Been up and running now for 96 hours without a single crash or freeze.

Personally, I would apply the fix. It's easy to go back later and remove it. There's no ETA on the firmware update. I use it on my coding box so every time I had a freeze or crash, I was losing hours of client code that I couldn't bill for.

Fill out your system specs though so I know more about what you have, some systems just aren't capable of running a SATA III SSD in a stable manner. (Depends on the SATA controller, etc.)


----------



## konoii

I just finally got two new fans for my H60 for push/pull and wondering if 2x 120mm fans on top would be better to help draw away hot air from being sucked into my H60 vs the stock 1x 200mm fan. I've noticed when my 570 is under load a ton of hot air comes out of my H60 fans =/


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *konoii*


I just finally got two new fans for my H60 for push/pull and wondering if 2x 120mm fans on top would be better to help draw away hot air from being sucked into my H60 vs the stock 1x 200mm fan. I've noticed when my 570 is under load a ton of hot air comes out of my H60 fans =/


Run the H60 as intake if you aren't already, it sounds like you're exhausting out the rear rather than intake. Intake will get you better cpu temps and better airflow inside the case.


----------



## elrui

A guy on the corsair forums told me about this thread, lots of great 600T builds!

Here is my White SE build!

2600k @4.5ghz, 8gb gskill sniper 1.25v 1600 ram, EVGA 560ti x2 in SLI, intel 320 120gb ssd boot drive, spinpoint f3 1gb data drive, Asus P8P67 Pro Mobo. H60 with push/pull config.

It is almost complete, waiting for my 2 new yate loon fans for the push pull to show up from Danger Den and I will be good to go.


----------



## chrischoi

These are beautiful! I'll make the switch eventually. Kind of in the dog house for the new build...


----------



## longroadtrip

@elrui

Happy to see you made it over! Build looks great!


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elrui*


A guy on the corsair forums told me about this thread, lots of great 600T builds!

Here is my White SE build!

2600k @4.5ghz, 8gb gskill sniper 1.25v 1600 ram, EVGA 560ti x2 in SLI, intel 320 120gb ssd boot drive, spinpoint f3 1gb data drive, Asus P8P67 Pro Mobo. H60 with push/pull config.

It is almost complete, waiting for my 2 new yate loon fans for the push pull to show up from Danger Den and I will be good to go.











Nice but the rad is upside down, mount it the other way, otherwise you'll get air bubbles at the top of the tubes and potentially more noise.


----------



## Jinny1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Run the H60 as intake if you aren't already, it sounds like you're exhausting out the rear rather than intake. Intake will get you better cpu temps and better airflow inside the case.


Hang on, sorry but i thought you always use the back as exhaust if u have an intake fan at the front??? That way, cold air comes in and goes out the back?? So you are saying we shid use front AND back as intake and soley use the top for exhaust?? Might try that out later idk if its better or not.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


Hang on, sorry but i thought you always use the back as exhaust if u have an intake fan at the front??? That way, cold air comes in and goes out the back?? So you are saying we shid use front AND back as intake and soley use the top for exhaust?? Might try that out later idk if its better or not.


Because radiators perform better with intake fans. cool air coming in beats warm air going out. Because the rad is top rear, you'll already because exhausting warm air through the rad out of the case. Run front and top rear fans as intake with cooler, and the let the top fan deal with the warm air. Hot air rises after all.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsnow;14284782*
> Hey everyone. I used to follow this thread a few months ago and it influenced me to purchase the Corsair 600T SE. This fall, I will be entering college, so why not have a $1400 rig for worddocs right? I think I did cable management decently for a first-time builder; or maybe the case did it for me, not sure. Well anyway, hope you like the pics as much as I do. Enjoy........


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14301248*
> That's a pretty sweet college computer. Make sure you have it in a safe place....


+1 - Hate to see such a sweet build get genked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14294231*
> @Vuashke
> 
> There is a problem w/ the SandForce 22xx series controller. It is a very fast controller, but have reports (experienced this myself) of the drives dropping out of the BIOS and locking up. I/O errors, etc. I think I have mine (Corsair Force 3) stable finally (after a month of playing with it) No crashes in 48 hours.


Lol, still waiting for the firmware to hit 2.0.......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeTK;14308979*
> hey guys
> 
> my first post on this forum. Here is my 600t white not quite finished yet haven't got the cash todo the last few things i wanna do. e.g braid the wires, replace leds in the front 200mm, install a new cooler on my 6970...........
> 
> Mods:
> 
> Blue status led's
> 3 blue 120mm's
> corsair airflow de stickered
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Pics


Blue LED mod on a 600T SE is amazing. Excellent choice!

If Corsair where to get the licensing I bet a Darth Vader 600T and a R2D2 600T SE would sell "like the dickens"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14314728*
> Run the H60 as intake if you aren't already, it sounds like you're exhausting out the rear rather than intake. Intake will get you better cpu temps and better airflow inside the case.


Corsair was at least at one point recommending to run the H70 as an intake, not sure if they still do. You will get better load temps, thats for sure. Downside is dust in the rad without a filter on the back fan, and you will need to have a decent fan set up on top to make sure you are exhausting all the extra heat out the top. I would use something like Speedfan or HWMonitor to see what your NB and CPU temps are like now, then swap the fan direction and see if you like changes. This is only if you don't have the side panel with the mesh and fans, I found with a fan right on top of the H60, there wasn't such a huge impact with Intake/Exhaust fan direction anymore.


----------



## konoii

I went ahead and modded the top mesh to fit my H60 on top near my 5.25 bays and put in a 120mm spare fan I had in the 5.25 to blow cool air towards my H60. I did it this way since the front mesh for the 5.25 bays have a built in dust filter and their easy to remove and clean. Doing this dropped temps with prime by 2c and temps by ~6c when my 570 is under load


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;14319978*
> I went ahead and modded the top mesh to fit my H60 on top near my 5.25 bays and put in a 120mm spare fan I had in the 5.25 to blow cool air towards my H60. I did it this way since the front mesh for the 5.25 bays have a built in dust filter and their easy to remove and clean. Doing this dropped temps with prime by 2c and temps by ~6c when my 570 is under load


very nice... will the H60 itself fit in the 5.25 bay? im positive it will if a DVD wasn't present but I'm unsure if it will with a DVD drive.

i decided to do some rearranging with my case as i got a seconf GTX 570 for cheap last night. i mounted my second HDD cage in the 5.25 bay and velcro'd my SSD over one of the cable holes. what do you guys think? i dont think theres much else i can do for now with my case


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *konoii*


I just finally got two new fans for my H60 for push/pull and wondering if 2x 120mm fans on top would be better to help draw away hot air from being sucked into my H60 vs the stock 1x 200mm fan. I've noticed when my 570 is under load a ton of hot air comes out of my H60 fans =/


You should try it both ways and select the one that works best for your case and fan arrangement. I have my H70 exhausting because I don't like all the dust buildup when it's intake, and when I tested it I only got a 2c difference in temps.

If you decide to use it as intake I would personally recommend using a dust filter. I've seen these rads get almost completely plugged with dust.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elrui*


A guy on the corsair forums told me about this thread, lots of great 600T builds!
Here is my White SE build!


Looks great bud. I like the H60 in there. Very nice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Nice but the rad is upside down, mount it the other way, otherwise you'll get air bubbles at the top of the tubes and potentially more noise.










It doesn't matter which way the rad is mounted. Lots of people do it this way including Redbeard at Corsair with his H70 build (I believe that's Corsair George).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


i decided to do some rearranging with my case as i got a seconf GTX 570 for cheap last night. i mounted my second HDD cage in the 5.25 bay and velcro'd my SSD over one of the cable holes. 










Looks good. Nice job. I like how that cooler looks in your case. Good choice.


----------



## konoii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


very nice... will the H60 itself fit in the 5.25 bay? im positive it will if a DVD wasn't present but I'm unsure if it will with a DVD drive.


I tried it last night when I was modding the top mesh to install my H60 on top, and yeah, it does fit in the 5.25 bays without the DVD drive, but sadly I actually need my DVD drive







I'll take some pics when I get done messing around with my case.

Your case looks awesome though. I agree with Mergatroid, that cooler looks awesome with the case.


----------



## screaming oranges

Due to work and other reasons, I didn't get to finish building my rig last weekend. I made progress today and am about 80% done (just gotta reroute some cables).

I noticed something odd, though. If the case only has one firewire port, why do I see two firewire internal header cables??? Is this normal?


----------



## hxcnero

thanks guys. i am having some issues with how the 570HD dumps air into my case. i know the top card in dual configs always runs warmer, but it seems no matter what slot i have the 570hd it either suffocates itself or interferes with my reference 570.
the 570HD blows hot air horizontally in all directions. i wonder what kind of temps people get with sli 560TIs.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


thanks guys. i am having some issues with how the 570HD dumps air into my case. i know the top card in dual configs always runs warmer, but it seems no matter what slot i have the 570hd it either suffocates itself or interferes with my reference 570.
the 570HD blows hot air horizontally in all directions. i wonder what kind of temps people get with sli 560TIs.


The 570hd is a big fail anyways. You should switch it out for another reference model.


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


The 570hd is a big fail anyways. You should switch it out for another reference model.


as far as performance goes its works exactly as it should and i expected. and i got it for the price of an EVGA Bstock 570. im gonna experiment with some things.

---edit----
playing with voltages on the HD led me to realize that its cooler has a very hard time keeping things cool when volts are set higher than ~1023mV. load temps while looping heaven @ 963mV hovered around 70c while testing at at 1100mV rose load temps to 90+c. gonna test and find the sweet spot to keep load temp in the low 80s high 70s. all in all even when running these at stock i am extremely impressed with the frame rate increases in Crysis 2 and Metro 2033.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screaming oranges;14323660*
> Due to work and other reasons, I didn't get to finish building my rig last weekend. I made progress today and am about 80% done (just gotta reroute some cables).
> 
> I noticed something odd, though. If the case only has one firewire port, why do I see two firewire internal header cables??? Is this normal?


Are you certain it's not two USB and one FireWire?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;14324233*
> thanks guys. i am having some issues with how the 570HD dumps air into my case. i know the top card in dual configs always runs warmer, but it seems no matter what slot i have the 570hd it either suffocates itself or interferes with my reference 570.
> the 570HD blows hot air horizontally in all directions. i wonder what kind of temps people get with sli 560TIs.


If the top card it going to be drawing the heated air that is expelled by the bottom card, it's going to run hot. Mesh panel with fans and custom fan profiles should keep the temps in check. Undervolting seems like you could lose some stability.


----------



## screaming oranges

I see two cables ending with designation 1394 , and only one says usb.

Dont tell me I was supposed to get TWO that says USB and one firewire (which makes sense, considering there are four USB ports, so two per header on mobo?).

I'm not gonna return the case for something this dumb though. I don't have need for that many front USB ports (but I do need one firewire).

Did I get a ******ed case? LOL


----------



## longroadtrip

@screaming oranges - just contact Corsair customer service, they will send you out the right cable most likely for free.


----------



## screaming oranges

Hmm, wait, I think they just put the wrong cap label on the cable.

TWO cables have the following pin config: 4 pins and an empty slot on one side, then the same on the other side.
ONE cable has 4 pins (3 pins, one empty slot, then 1 pin) on one side and 3 pins on the other side.

Some googling revealed the following:



















This means that one of my cables just has the firewire designation written on it, but its actual pin layout is that of USB.

Moral of the story: never give up until you know WHY!


----------



## deadsnow

@longroadtrip

Hey man, I applied your suggested fix and froze for the first time today. :/
It was running smooth for the past couple of days. This is pretty annoying, seems like almost every company making SATA3 SSDs have issues with their products.


----------



## longroadtrip

@deadsnow

sorry to hear that. My system had rebooted itself to the black screen o' death when I got home yesterday. First crash since Tuesday. It's mainly a stopgap fix until a new firmware comes out. If I only have 1 crash a week until then, I can live with it.

I was also reading that there may be a problem with Intel and their IRST software. Not quite sure what to think of that yet. It's weird, I know people who are having absolutely no problems with the drives, and then I know people who can't even get windows to install on them. I have a tendency to think that the problem is buried somewhere in the LPM configuration though. My problems are only when the system is idling for extended periods or a sudden heavy load on the processor and drives (requiring more power consumption.)

I have a couple more things that I want to try out. If they work, I'll be sure to let you know what I did.


----------



## screaming oranges

Great. I have everything set up and I can't find my darned Windows 7 OS disc.... how frustrating!


----------



## Mechboy

I read through the 200 some odd pages once before, dont feel like doing it again.

Can someone tell me the optimal fan placement for GFX cards that exhaust inside the case?

Was it top intake, front intake, rear exhaust?

Have my rig apart to revamp, thinking of replacing stock fan controller with something that has more control and cutting some more grills out to free the airflow of the fans(cut front mesh already want to do rear and top).


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14327466*
> @screaming oranges - just contact Corsair customer service, they will send you out the right cable most likely for free.


Negative Ghost Rider, PCB for the USB/FIreWire/Mic/Headphone is not a piece they can ship out/for sale. If it there was an issue, it would be an RMA. I found this out the other day.......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screaming oranges;14328269*
> Great. I have everything set up and I can't find my darned Windows 7 OS disc.... how frustrating!


One problem down, one to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechboy;14328971*
> I read through the 200 some odd pages once before, dont feel like doing it again.
> 
> Can someone tell me the optimal fan placement for GFX cards that exhaust inside the case?
> 
> Was it top intake, front intake, rear exhaust?
> 
> Have my rig apart to revamp, thinking of replacing stock fan controller with something that has more control and cutting some more grills out to free the airflow of the fans(cut front mesh already want to do rear and top).


I don't think there is a definitive answer, just varying opinions , no more then one or two people agreeing. There is someone working on putting together a guide on fan configurations, but he stated won't be ready till end of summer at the earliest.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screaming oranges;14327455*
> I see two cables ending with designation 1394 , and only one says usb.
> 
> Dont tell me I was supposed to get TWO that says USB and one firewire (which makes sense, considering there are four USB ports, so two per header on mobo?).
> 
> I'm not gonna return the case for something this dumb though. I don't have need for that many front USB ports (but I do need one firewire).
> 
> Did I get a ******ed case? LOL


Can you put up a picture of the cables? It should have two USB, one Firewire and one USB 3.0.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechboy;14328971*
> I read through the 200 some odd pages once before, dont feel like doing it again.
> 
> Can someone tell me the optimal fan placement for GFX cards that exhaust inside the case?
> 
> Was it top intake, front intake, rear exhaust?
> 
> Have my rig apart to revamp, thinking of replacing stock fan controller with something that has more control and cutting some more grills out to free the airflow of the fans(cut front mesh already want to do rear and top).


Here ya go. Last post:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-202.html


----------



## screaming oranges

No need for that, Mergatroid.
As I said, I just got one USB header cable mislabeled as firewire. An inspection of the pin layout confirms this. There's no USB 3.0 header cable for the mobo anyway, so I know this wasn't the issue.

In short, I have all the cables: two USB 2.0 mobo header cables (though one is labeled as firewire), one Firewire mobo header cable, and one standard USB 3.0 cable (non-mobo header).

However, I still haven't been able to find my Windows 7 installation disc. This sucks! I wonder where it is...


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screaming oranges;14331653*
> No need for that, Mergatroid.
> As I said, I just got one USB header cable mislabeled as firewire. An inspection of the pin layout confirms this. There's no USB 3.0 header cable for the mobo anyway, so I know this wasn't the issue.
> 
> In short, I have all the cables: two USB 2.0 mobo header cables (though one is labeled as firewire), one Firewire mobo header cable, and one standard USB 3.0 cable (non-mobo header).
> 
> However, I still haven't been able to find my Windows 7 installation disc. This sucks! I wonder where it is...


If you have a valid key, you can just DL the same version you have and use your key, providing you have a spare rig with a dvd burner connected to the internets.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14331029*
> 
> Here ya go. Last post:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-202.html


I do believe that post refers to radial styyle coolers with exhaust coimg out two sides, one inches from the front intake so it would make sense to switch fan directions. The twin frozer style coolers blow exhaust everywhere, so might not be a apples to apples.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;14331931*
> If you have a valid key, you can just DL the same version you have and use your key, providing you have a spare rig with a dvd burner connected to the internets.


or USB stick, I did my first UEFI install with a USB stick the other day, it installed silly fast, but didn't really effect my boot times since I am raid 0 with SSD already.


----------



## bmckenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsnow;14327923*
> @longroadtrip
> 
> Hey man, I applied your suggested fix and froze for the first time today. :/
> It was running smooth for the past couple of days. This is pretty annoying, seems like almost every company making SATA3 SSDs have issues with their products.


Have had zero problems with my Crucial C300 SATA III SSD. Don't think it's the same chipset, but...there are some SATA III SSDs that are working ok.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmckenna;14341489*
> Have had zero problems with my Crucial C300 SATA III SSD. Don't think it's the same chipset, but...there are some SATA III SSDs that are working ok.


It seems it's a SandForce SF-22xx thing. Marvell is not as fast but seem to be the most reliable so far. I hope they get it sorted because a Corsair Force GT would look fresh in my rig.


----------



## cK.01

Is it too late? Count me in


----------



## BuildingFirst37

This goes out to everyone using the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula Motherboard. What I need to know is what is the fastest memory I could use in this mobo? I know I will have to overclock to get the speeds that they say the memory are and I am fine with that.

The reason I ask is because I keep getting conflicting reports. I have read where some can't get their memory above 1866mhz and a few I have seen get 2000mhz and up on either 2000mhz or 1866mhz memory. What brand and speed would you suggest? Keeping in mind that I will not only be doing high end gaming but video editing as well.

Thank you all for you help.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;14353500*
> This goes out to everyone using the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula Motherboard. What I need to know is what is the fastest memory I could use in this mobo? I know I will have to overclock to get the speeds that they say the memory are and I am fine with that.
> 
> The reason I ask is because I keep getting conflicting reports. I have read where some can't get their memory above 1866mhz and a few I have seen get 2000mhz and up on either 2000mhz or 1866mhz memory. What brand and speed would you suggest? Keeping in mind that I will not only be doing high end gaming but video editing as well.
> 
> Thank you all for you help.


Wrong thread?


----------



## MarvinDessica

So my fan controller isn't working anymore...what do I do to fix it?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica;14361988*
> So my fan controller isn't working anymore...what do I do to fix it?


What's wrong with it exactly? Dead? Doesn't control your fans? Puts 120v through your fans?







You gotta give a detailed problem or you ain't getting a detailed answer


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

I just finished my build about an hour ago. I really like this case. It is so much easier to work with over my Antec 300.










I am waiting on my watercooling parts to come. Several items are on backorder. Hopefully everything will be done in the next few weeks.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awkwardly Awesome;14365296*
> I just finished my build about an hour ago. I really like this case. It is so much easier to work with over my Antec 300.
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6016/5981069017_30948254f1_z.jpg
> 
> I am waiting on my watercooling parts to come. Several items are on backorder. Hopefully everything will be done in the next few weeks.


Looks great. I actually came from an Antec 300 as well. WORLD of difference.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awkwardly Awesome;14365296*
> I just finished my build about an hour ago. I really like this case. It is so much easier to work with over my Antec 300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting on my watercooling parts to come. Several items are on backorder. Hopefully everything will be done in the next few weeks.


Build looks great so far buddy







. Cable management could use some work but no sense in doing so until you have your water cooling setup in place. Otherwise great job and hope your enjoying this great case.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14358746*
> Wrong thread?


I actually posted here because I know that some used ASUS Crosshair IV Formula boards in there 600T builds.


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;14367401*
> Build looks great so far buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cable management could use some work but no sense in doing so until you have your water cooling setup in place. Otherwise great job and hope your enjoying this great case.


Exactly. Right now all the wiring is held in place by twist ties. I am waiting till I have everything inside to really spend some time relocating wires and using zip ties.


----------



## jdangond

Didn't want to pay for a mesh side panel so kinda made my own version of one, and just upgraded to a 570.


----------



## J!NX

Well in comparison to my last post in this thread(http://bit.ly/nNQVuq) , my case was still freshly purchased. It had no mods nor upgrades, I still got some more things to purchase like the modright psu cables from Frozencpu for a better inside visual, and i also want to get rid of the blue corsair logo on the hx850w, its kinda an eyesore. Here's my new pictures.









With these changes i've increased lots and lots of airflow with the two side XIGMATEK Cooling System XLF-F1254 120mm White LED Black(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233035) GPU Cards idle at 29-31C and Processor idle's at 35-37C. Only concern is HDD, I feel like their smoother d and forced into these (http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5472151&CatId=495), what do you guys think?

P.S Has anyone bought and tried hooking up a H100 cooler with this case yet? That's another upgrade i want to apple to this rig.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J!NX;14371193*
> P.S Has anyone bought and tried hooking up a H100 cooler with this case yet? That's another upgrade i want to apple to this rig.


I have one in mine.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14371327*
> I have one in mine.


Lol, how does that go? Pic or it didn't happen.







.

Lets see George! I have been thinking about one, convince me!

Did I hear right in one of the videos that the H100 fans are PWM? Not that it matters I suppose since the block can control their RPM but I know the H80 is 3 pin and I was just wondering.

It's too bad the rear portion of the top case narrows at the rear where the back top fan is. If the fan mounting areas and grills and mesh were parallel on the sides all the way to the rear you could move the entire H100 over (like I did with the H70) and use push/pull.

A handy little adaptation for cases like these would be to make the rad/fan mounting holes slots instead of holes. This way you could move the fan/rad by sliding it to get a perfect fit before tightening the screws. Even better would be to make all the mounting holes into an "L" shape so you could slide the assembly in four directions especially if the grill is larger than the fan (like putting 120mm fans in the 200mm fan space at the top of the case giving you spare room on the grill). Of course, making a grommet for that might be a pain.....


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14371327*
> I have one in mine.


With only a 3.8ghz OC? Come on man, use that H100!!!


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14362482*
> What's wrong with it exactly? Dead? Doesn't control your fans? Puts 120v through your fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta give a detailed problem or you ain't getting a detailed answer


Well that's it. I've tried my hardest. I've rewired my case multiple times to make sure I wasn't missing anything. My fans work when connected to the fan controller but I can't control them, they're running at max all the time.

Advice anyone? I've already requested an RMA which Corsair hasn't responded back too in 2 days. I did some digging around on Corsairs forums to discover it's a possible defect and they'll send out a replacement. Either way I just want my fans to be controlled how they're suppose too.


----------



## linkin93

Well if you get it replaced you should be happy... kinda sucks that it died though...


----------



## MarvinDessica

Yeah but I've sent the RMA request 2 days ago, going on 3 with no response. :|


----------



## Exectioner

It's officially up and running... Please add me to the club...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica;14373576*
> Yeah but I've sent the RMA request 2 days ago, going on 3 with no response. :|


Good luck. Took them 13 days to tell me that the I/O assembly that includes the audio jack and fan controller were not available separately. So I assume they are going to send you a whole new case? Was not interested if I had to swap cases, let me know if you get a diffrent answer, when they get back to you....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exectioner;14373759*
> It's officially up and running... Please add me to the club...


Congrats man! I like that red CCFL mixed with the white LED's!


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14374095*
> Good luck. Took them 13 days to tell me that the I/O assembly that includes the audio jack and fan controller were not available separately. So I assume they are going to send you a whole new case? Was not interested if I had to swap cases, let me know if you get a diffrent answer, when they get back to you....


God I hope not but I from what I read on Corsairs own forum they send out an entire replacement of the front (The hell? Seriously?) and that you have to dismantle your case to do it.

And apparently it's an issue they know about from their rep on the official forums say. I'm really not looking forward to doing that. TBH I should have just held on, I got it for a good price from a user on here. Should have just waited for my carbide pre-order.

EDIT: So my fan controller is completely dead now. All my fans are plugged into the MB now.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14371327*
> I have one in mine.


YOU THERE! Why on earth did my fan controller die all of a sudden?


----------



## J!NX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica;14376142*
> YOU THERE! Why on earth did my fan controller die all of a sudden?


Dude chillax, Go deal with it with Corsair. This is Overclock.net not Corsiar.com. This thread wasn't ment to solve issues, its for people to post their 600T photos. Please go contact corsair and ask them why your fan controller died.


----------



## rashbeep

so do the problems with the case's cooling only arise when the system is heavily overclocked? i haven't overclocked my system yet but so far everything is running quite cool.


----------



## Vegiboy

Hello


----------



## linkin93

Nice build


----------



## dotcom

nvm


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*


YOU THERE! Why on earth did my fan controller die all of a sudden?


I'm sure they will help you out.

Personally I don't think it's a great loss. That fan controller never did work very well. I'm not even using mine.

Buy yourself a nice after market fan controller. Not only will it work better, but it will have extra spots in case you want to add more fans. AND, you get a little bling for the front of the case.

You can get a decent 4 fan controller for under $30.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegiboy*


Hello 










That's pretty sweet. Maybe you could use a black permanent marker on those cable ties?


----------



## Vegiboy

Update


----------



## hoody

Update

Added a second gtx 470 and water cooling


----------



## mackraney23

nice hoody looks good. What kind of cable sleaving you have there? and is the tubing blue or is that the coolant, if so what kind is that?


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow guys, those are two great builds there. I love the blue.

Vegiboy: Did you note the temp changes when you rearranged the fans and bays?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG corsair in in my country NAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I want that sexy 600T SE

question....those 200mm fans can be replaced with some cooler master ones ??


----------



## 36o

mine as it is atm 2nd 580gtx next week will get better pics instead of iphone.









cleaned out all the plastic stuff from behind the mesh








120mm fan fitted under bluray drive








cabling on the back hid all the fan cables
















pic with leds turned on yet to get one with them off as i finsihed it last night.

hope u like cheers scott.


----------



## mostowizard

what's this case like with stock air cooling? I can buy one for $125 but I don't really want to if it won't be an upgrade to my CM 690 II.


----------



## 36o

its nice my 580gtx 23degrees cpu 24-30 @ 4.6ghz and im from australia mid 20degree weather.


----------



## adamxatomic

Soo.
Can I be in the club twice? =D

(One is the main case, the other is project case.)


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *36o*


mine as it is atm 2nd 580gtx next week will get better pics instead of iphone.

pic with leds turned on yet to get one with them off as i finsihed it last night.

hope u like cheers scott.


awesome. another green 600T SE.



























next paycheck I think I will get get a decent camera.. Darn phone camera doesn't let me adjust enough settings....


----------



## 36o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


awesome. another green 600T SE.









next paycheck I think I will get get a decent camera.. Darn phone camera doesn't let me adjust enough settings....










nice m/b too hehe what cooler u running?


----------



## hxcnero

the prolimatech megahalems. it gets the job done.







thinking about getting the corsair H100.


----------



## 36o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


the prolimatech megahalems. it gets the job done.







thinking about getting the corsair H100.


asif air cooling > them corsair pieces of pooh im running theremalright Venomous X black they get job done nice too.


----------



## hxcnero

once i see some good reviews the numbers should speak for themselves. depends on how well it can keep the cpu cool and how quiet


----------



## Vegiboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14397567*
> Wow guys, those are two great builds there. I love the blue.
> 
> Vegiboy: Did you note the temp changes when you rearranged the fans and bays?


Yes. Now I have them in the mesh door which gives same effect


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;14399955*
> its nice my 580gtx 23degrees cpu 24-30 @ 4.6ghz and im from australia mid 20degree weather.


I'd like to see some screenshots of those temps please...


----------



## hoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackraney23;14397391*
> nice hoody looks good. What kind of cable sleaving you have there? and is the tubing blue or is that the coolant, if so what kind is that?


Thanks mackraney the cables are just extensions from BitFenix bit of a squeeze behind mobo but all ok and the blue color is coolant from Feser One Non Conductive UV Cooling Fluid ill probaly be told now that i should use blue pipes and just water but it was a kit so sod it lol

all bought from http://www.specialtech.co.uk

Also i can clean out rad and pump easy enough !


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22;14401883*
> I'd like to see some screenshots of those temps please...












sry cpu is a lil higher but its at 4.8ghz 24/7 clock now









And gfx card is well clocked now


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;14402473*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry cpu is a lil higher but its at 4.8ghz 24/7 clock now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gfx card is well clocked now


Your ambient must be pretty low if you idle at 24ºC at the GPU, I guess your ambient to be 20-22ºC max. I wonder if a good Air Conditioner is the best cooling upgrade you can get for a 600T.









Planning to post some new pics soon...............


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14405105*
> Your ambient must be pretty low if you idle at 24ºC at the GPU, I guess your ambient to be 20-22ºC max. I wonder if a good Air Conditioner is the best cooling upgrade you can get for a 600T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to post some new pics soon...............


My GPU idles at 28c with an ambient of 15c, cpu is 24c in idle as well


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14405354*
> My GPU idles at 28c with an ambient of 15c, cpu is 24c in idle as well


15ºC ambient? I didn't think you guys lived in Igloos down under


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14405649*
> 15ºC ambient? I didn't think you guys lived in Igloos down under


It's winter. Coldest on record for where I live is -11.2c in July.

It was -5 yesterday morning at 6am. Back door was frozen shut (it's a sliding door and gets lots of condensation)


----------



## konoii

Updated pics of my case


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;14399586*
> mine as it is atm 2nd 580gtx next week will get better pics instead of iphone.


Looks pretty nice. Please post some clearer pics if you get the chance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14399602*
> what's this case like with stock air cooling? I can buy one for $125 but I don't really want to if it won't be an upgrade to my CM 690 II.


It's a medium airflow case. If you go back and read some of the thread you'll find about 100 discussions on it. If airflow is the most important thing to you, you may want a different case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;14400276*
> asif air cooling > them corsair pieces of pooh im running theremalright Venomous X black they get job done nice too.


"Them Corsair pieces of pooh" work quite well. Considering how popular they are becoming you may want to try one before you laugh them off.

My H70 works great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegiboy;14400926*
> Yes. Now I have them in the mesh door which gives same effect


And do we get to see the temp changes or are you keeping them to yourself? Can we see how you mounted the fans under the mesh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14406065*
> It's winter. Coldest on record for where I live is -11.2c in July.
> 
> It was -5 yesterday morning at 6am. Back door was frozen shut (it's a sliding door and gets lots of condensation)


Being from Canada I just feel soooo sorry for you.

Of course I'll gladly keep our cold winters, you can have your poison snakes and spiders. Yeash.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;14408005*
> Updated pics of my case


Very nice. I love how well the H60 fits up top there. Good job.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14408494*
> Looks pretty nice. Please post some clearer pics if you get the chance.
> 
> It's a medium airflow case. If you go back and read some of the thread you'll find about 100 discussions on it. If airflow is the most important thing to you, you may want a different case.
> 
> "Them Corsair pieces of pooh" work quite well. Considering how popular they are becoming you may want to try one before you laugh them off.
> 
> My H70 works great.
> 
> And do we get to see the temp changes or are you keeping them to yourself? Can we see how you mounted the fans under the mesh?
> 
> Being from Canada I just feel soooo sorry for you.
> 
> Of course I'll gladly keep our cold winters, you can have your poison snakes and spiders. Yeash.....
> 
> Very nice. I love how well the H60 fits up top there. Good job.


Heh don't feel sorry, I moved my desk so when I open my window, I get sub-zero air taken in by the H60


----------



## azianai

new pics cause I put some new hardware in =D
Still waiting for microcenter to get the Corsair H100 so i can swap the H60 out.
























`


----------



## linkin93

Run your bloody fans as intake!! How many times do I need to say it people ._.

See my sig...

Nice rig otherwise


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14409471*
> Run your bloody fans as intake!! How many times do I need to say it people ._.
> 
> See my sig...
> 
> Nice rig otherwise


um, not doubting you, but have you stood behind the case with 2 GTX 580 that exhaust out?
i assure you there's no cool air coming if I run intake from the back lol.

And again, its just temp till the H100.


----------



## linkin93

Fair enough then, I'll excuse you.

But as for the rest of you, I'm comin' for ya!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14409471*
> Run your bloody fans as intake!! How many times do I need to say it people ._.
> 
> See my sig...
> 
> Nice rig otherwise


You can say it as many times as you like, you'll never convince people who have a good reason for exhaust. I'm happy you like intake, some of us like a cooler system and will trade off for a couple more degrees on the CPU. Not to mention the dust factor I've explained over and over.

As you can see below, in some cases intake or exhaust makes almost no difference. As our old friend Spock said: "A difference that makes no difference is no difference".

If anyone here is on the fence, don't take his word for it. Don't take my word for it either. Try it in your case and select the orientation that suits your system best. Remember to take into account your hard drive, video card and chipset temps and not just the CPU temp. Also, when you're making your decision, take THIS into account (Comment 19027 - click on the picture and have a good look):

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/612436-official-corsair-h50-h70-club-1903.html

There is no blanket solution for intake vs exhaust. Anyone who would have you believe differently....well, my momma always said if you don't have anything good to say about someone then don't say anything at all.....

Intake vs Exhaust both after 3 hours Prime95:


----------



## 36o

i had a h50/h70 before i find a good aircooler works better would like to see the dual h100 or what ever it is thou.


----------



## mackraney23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoody*


Thanks mackraney the cables are just extensions from BitFenix bit of a squeeze behind mobo but all ok and the blue color is coolant from Feser One Non Conductive UV Cooling Fluid ill probaly be told now that i should use blue pipes and just water but it was a kit so sod it lol

all bought from http://www.specialtech.co.uk

Also i can clean out rad and pump easy enough !


haha yes you probably will. Does often will you have to clean? Im about to get that coolant aswell.


----------



## 36o

some cleaner pics - my 2nd 580 gtx


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *36o*


some cleaner pics...


Nice wiring, sweet cables. I really like those main boards.

So, I was bored. I wanted to see if these case fans were really making all that much of a difference, especially the intake fan I added at the bottom. So, I spent the night checking out the effect all these fans have on my system. I have a AeroCool Strike-X fan controller that allows me to control 5 fans. I have the last spot split to 2 fans so it's controlling 6 total. Unfortunately this controller will not let me shut fans off. I can only control them from 50% to 100%. Still, it's good enough to see effects on the system components.

http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php...ikexpanel.html

I performed eight tests by testing with Prime 95 and Furmark. The first two tests were all fans at 50% and then all fans at 100%. These were 40 minute tests. I then did a series of shorter tests by turning each fan down one at a time to see what effect it would have. This may be handy for anyone thinking about adding fans in the same locations. I made a chart out of it all, and it's actually not too hard to read. I took a screen shot at every test if anyone wants to see them, however I think the chart has all the relevant information. You can see the files I created in the chart screenshot.

My fans are set as follows. Note that group #5 is the two "flow assist" fans in mid case and are both controlled simultaneously. All the fans are numbered. Different fans may get different results, however their effects should be similar to what's shown in the charts. (I can list the fan manufacturers but I don't think it's very relevant since we're just looking for a general effect and not absolute temps).

Case Fan Arrangement:










Here is the chart of all the tests:










You will note that somehow I messed up two of the pictures when I saved them. However, since I also wrote down all the temps in a chart on paper as well I was able to chart everything except Chipset 1 temp, Chipset 2 temp, and H70 PWM fans RPM for the 4th test (Intake Fan 2 50%).

First we can see a good result when turning all the fans up. From field 2 to field 3 we can see pretty much all the temps are better with all the fans at full speed.

When comparing field 4 to field 3 we can see that the main 200mm intake has some effect on the CPU but oddly enough very little on the GPUs. GPU 2 temp actually decreased. Very strange.

If you look at field 5 with the bottom intake fan speed reduced we see again the CPU is benefiting from that fan as it seems are the GPUs with GPU2 (bottom card) affected the most. When both intake fans are slowed down (field 6) the CPU warms up even further, and the two GPUs also increase their temps with the bottom one again affected the most. SO it seems the intake fans are doing a decent job for the important temps, even the chipset.

My two rear exhaust fans are both the stock fans that came with my H70. To be fair, we should note they are likely made for higher static pressure than air flow (cfm), however when I look at the tests I see that they have almost no effect on the temps at all. There seems to be perhaps a slight increase in two of the cores and that's about it. And this is with both fans turned down to 50% speed (1000 RPM). Because of this test I'm not going to bother turning those fans up any more. I may get a better result if I replace the fans with a high cfm fan. Apparently the specs for the H70 fans are top secret because they are not available on the Corsair website.

http://www.corsair.com/cooling/hydro...pu-cooler.html

For the last test I turned down the two "Flow Assist" fans in "Group 5". When I do this, the top GPU temp increases slightly. This is a very odd result since, when I added the top fan in that group, I measured a 5c drop in the top GPU temp under (the same) load. I was expecting to see a change of a couple of degrees but we see only one degree. It could be that any assist to flow here (even at 50% speed) has a good enough effect that additional flow doesn't make much difference. I would like to point out that the bottom 120mm intake fan I installed seems to be doing a fairly good job. Anyone looking for better temps can get a few degrees out of that mod.

I have ordered an H100 (even though George didn't show us any pics







) so I thought it would be prudent to take as many temps as I can before it gets here so I get a good comparison.

If anyone can think of any additional tests they would like me to do before it arrives just let me know.


----------



## chrischoi

Argh! I'm still stuck between a 600T or 650D.


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


Argh! I'm still stuck between a 600T or 650D.










 internally, from the pics I have seen of the 650D and owning a 600t. both cases appear to be almost identical. unsure if the 650D has the built fan controller. I think your choice boils down to whichever case is aesthetically pleasing to you and I dont think you'll be disappointed with whichever you choose.


----------



## 36o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Nice wiring, sweet cables. I really like those main boards.











thanks

the one next to gfx cards at back is pointless it will steal the air from goin into the cards and exhausting the air.. put on in the dvd drive bays goes directly to the cpu and no need for 2 up front just one really powerfull intake one if u dont mind the noise if not there not back standard.


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *36o*


thanks

the one next to gfx cards at back is pointless it will steal the air from goin into the cards and exhausting the air.. put on in the dvd drive bays goes directly to the cpu and no need for 2 up front just one really powerfull intake one if u dont mind the noise if not there not back standard.










are you referring to the "group 5" fans? if so, i have a very similar fan setup to mergatroid and i can vouch that placing assist fans in the "group 5" area make a huge difference.


----------



## 36o

nah i thought he had one marked where arrows are lol my bad







as i dont have any hdd bays there i dont need a 2nd fan


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


Argh! I'm still stuck between a 600T or 650D.










I don't blame you. Both are great cases. They both use the same chassis, just the external pieces are different. However, the 600T also has room on top of the upper grill, and under the top mesh, for fans while the 650D does not have that space.

I haven't seen a measurement of the space between the top of a motherboard and the top of the case. However, I would think the 650D has a little more internal space above the motherboard so it can accommodate a rad with one set of push fans. In the 600T a rad inside the top may not leave enough room to put push fans under it without hitting components like memory.

The end result is that both cases should be able to handle a rad such as the H100 with at least one set of fans. In the 600T they may be "pull" fans, while in the 650D they would be "push" fans.

I wouldn't swear by that though since I have not seen that measurement. Just going from looks though, if I was picking a case today I might pick the 650D. I really like the look of the case, and it reminds me of the obelisk from 2001 a Space Odyssey. It does have a fan controller that is a switch hidden inside the compartment where the SATA port is. It's a 3 position switch, low, medium and high.

Good luck deciding.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *36o*


...put on in the dvd drive bays goes directly to the cpu and no need for 2 up front just one really powerfull intake one if u dont mind the noise if not there not back standard.










Unfortunately I have filled all my 5 1/4" drive bays. I have no more room for fans. I suppose I could just mount on on the back of the bays, but it would only be pulling air through one bay.

I'm pretty happy with the temps right now. If I make any further changes, they will have to wait until I've had a chance to evaluate the air flow and temps after I install the H100.


----------



## 36o

anyone running 2 asus gtx 580 direct cuII's in this case?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Here is the chart of all the tests:











Really great start with your spreadsheet. I would add a row for average CPU temp for all the cores. I would also add a row average temp across both GPUs. I think some spark lines/bar graphs would be nice with each fan [email protected] vs temps. Shoot me over your file if you want help with a template.

EDIT: Also, I would keep the H70 fans and the GPU fans constant to avoid confounding variables if we are talking fan configuration


----------



## screaming oranges

I realized I haven't put pics of my rig yet. I will do that soon. Suffice it to say that I had my rig running for a week now with no issues.

By the way, I ditched the stock fans and replaced them with 120mm Scythe SlipStreams. I will post pics soon of how I managed to do this.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Hi guys,

i plan my second loop for RAM and HDD.
Update later wiht pics,..i hope in HQ


----------



## chrischoi

Stupid question. I just ordered my 600T SE, when I look at the pictures on TD, some have a clear window, some have the mesh. Does it come with both?


----------



## Jinny1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;14411893*
> some cleaner pics - my 2nd 580 gtx


Sweet! But uh where are the HDDs?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14419961*
> Stupid question. I just ordered my 600T SE, when I look at the pictures on TD, some have a clear window, some have the mesh. Does it come with both?


Yes, default has the window installed, but you can remove it and put the mesh in (thats what i use, i ziptied a 200mm fan to the mesh lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1;14420018*
> Sweet! But uh where are the HDDs?


prob has the 5.25" Drivebay for the HDDs.
I'd do the same, but i use too many HDDs


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14413830*
> Really great start with your spreadsheet. I would add a row for average CPU temp for all the cores. I would also add a row average temp across both GPUs. I think some spark lines/bar graphs would be nice with each fan [email protected] vs temps. Shoot me over your file if you want help with a template.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I would keep the H70 fans and the GPU fans constant to avoid confounding variables if we are talking fan configuration


Hey Cesar.

You know, when I did this chart I was poking around with the software and I found the area for graphing. I'll be damned if I could figure out how to use it though. I don't really poke around in office that much. I only have it because I have a huge Excel file with a list of all my movies so I can access it on my comp and on my Winmo phone (Yeah, that's right. I said Winmo, anyone wanna make something of it?). Lol, a little sensitive I guess...

The short of it is, it seemed too much like work to me. Heck, I couldn't even figure out how to add a new row in Access without having to add it at the bottom. Otherwise I would have added the H70 row under the other fans.

I didn't fix the H70 fans RPM because I wanted to illustrate how better airflow can allow the cooler fans to operate a little slower.
Good idea on the averages. I'm adding the row (at the bottom...lol) now.

I can send you the file if you like. I suppose a graph of H70 vs H100 would be cool. Hmmm, maybe I should do one test with the H70 fans maxed just to see if there is any difference. The CPU never gets warm enough to make the fans run at 100% so I am curious about it.

I just got finished removing my Northbridge heatsink so I could add better TIM. I also removed the tin "Ultra Durable 2" plate from the heatsink as well. This allowed me to get a better mount of the chipset cooler fan I use. The Northbridge actually had one of those silicon thermal pads. The vertical portion along the back of the board for the regulators had a very thick thermal pad. What a poor way to set up those heatsinks. Unfortunately if I removed the pad from the regulator portion of the heat sink it would not sit level anymore so I had no choice but to leave that thermal pad in place. I suppose it's not such a bad thing considering how rough the surface of that portion of the heatsink was. It even had a couple of burs. Shame on you Gigabyte.

The AS5 seemed to make a decent difference at medium loads. The temp of the Northbridge was equal to the Southbridge which I've never seen before. However, as I increased the load by using P95 and Furmark the temp creeped up to 2c below where it was yesterday. Still, better than nothing I guess. Since the AS5 needs 200 hours to cure it should get a little better.


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1;14420018*
> Sweet! But uh where are the HDDs?


only run 1 ssd in the pc







and its above the bluray player


----------



## hxcnero

i think its about time for me to consolidate all my HDDs. get me a larger ssd and a 2tb WD black for all my app/backup/movies/etc. i would love the extra space, as well as less wires to deal with.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14421266*
> Hey Cesar.
> I didn't fix the H70 fans RPM because I wanted to illustrate how better airflow can allow the cooler fans to operate a little slower.
> Good idea on the averages. I'm adding the row (at the bottom...lol) now.
> 
> I can send you the file if you like. I suppose a graph of H70 vs H100 would be cool. Hmmm, maybe I should do one test with the H70 fans maxed just to see if there is any difference. The CPU never gets warm enough to make the fans run at 100% so I am curious about it.
> 
> I just got finished removing my Northbridge heatsink so I could add better TIM. I also removed the tin "Ultra Durable 2" plate from the heatsink as well. This allowed me to get a better mount of the chipset cooler fan I use. The Northbridge actually had one of those silicon thermal pads. The vertical portion along the back of the board for the regulators had a very thick thermal pad. What a poor way to set up those heatsinks. Unfortunately if I removed the pad from the regulator portion of the heat sink it would not sit level anymore so I had no choice but to leave that thermal pad in place. I suppose it's not such a bad thing considering how rough the surface of that portion of the heatsink was. It even had a couple of burs. Shame on you Gigabyte.


The H70 left on auto/PWM with your testing has useful data, but the testing is a little more complex to analyze since you have a variable that you are not manipulating when it comes to the temps recorded. So while you could make a strong case for which fan config helps/keeps the H70 the quietest, it would be harder to recommend which fan config keeps your CPU the coolest since harder to tell if the external fans or the PWM curve programmed into the mobo is making the most difference. If you attach a copy of the file I will make a template with chart/graphs built in, all you would need to do is dump your data in the specific cell for the H100 and the template will do the rest. I could leave it on Google Docs if you wish so you can embed it into one of your posts.

My previous Gigabyte mobo NB could hit 70ºC, it was ridiculous. It seemed to be on tight but something had to be wrong. Looking around some of the Gigabyte mobo owner threads, Gigabyte is known for having some pretty bad chipset heatsinks/TIM.

And one of my 200mm NZXT fans died. I knew it was on its deathbed, when I touched the hub of the fan it was stupid hot and the RPMs were slowing down, then one day it just stopped spinning. They are too loud and they aren't PWM,but I don't see anything out there that can touch its specs. I think I am going to order another and try out the Sunbeam Rheosmart 6, I have read that AP15s and the Rheosmart is best for water-cooling setups.


----------



## chrischoi

I know that the site states ATX and mATX... but I see in some signatures that there are some eATX boards in the cases. Is that true or just outdated profiles. I think I've seen 2-3 on here.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14423347*
> ... If you attach a copy of the file I will make a template with chart/graphs built in, all you would need to do is dump your data in the specific cell for the H100 and the template will do the rest. I could leave it on Google Docs if you wish so you can embed it into one of your posts.
> 
> And one of my 200mm NZXT fans died. I knew it was on its deathbed, when I touched the hub of the fan it was stupid hot and the RPMs were slowing down, then one day it just stopped spinning. They are too loud and they aren't PWM,but I don't see anything out there that can touch its specs. I think I am going to order another and try out the Sunbeam Rheosmart 6, I have read that AP15s and the Rheosmart is best for water-cooling setups.


That really sucks about the NZXT fan, but it should have a year warranty so maybe you should just send it for RMA?

So, I have always had this little glitch with my computer where every once in a while I'd notice my clock is back at stock. I don't know why it happens and it's really starting to....well, you know. So yesterday I was setting up to add another row with the H70 at 100% and I noticed some things weren't running quite as snappy. I checked and sure enough my clock was stock again.

So I checked all the screen shots I did the day before and, well.....look at my avatar.

They were all at 2.5GHz. This doesn't invalidate them, but I had wanted everything at 3.3GHz.

So, I stayed up all night redoing all the tests. I did them all at 3.3 and I had the H70 set at full. I haven't done the chart yet, I am going to start on it right away. Should be ready in a couple of hours (I have some other things to do too).

The thing that kills me is that when I turned my comp on today, it reset a couple of times like it does when you change BIOS settings. So I entered BIOS and the clocks were at stock again. I'll have to keep an eye on that.

On the other hand, I'm surprised how good the temps are after the overclock.

Oh, that Sunbeam Rheosmart 6 looks like a great match for this case. It only has one PWM controller though. I guess it doesn't matter of you're mostly using 3 pin fans. Personally I think I like controllers that give you the RPM.

OK, here we go. I think I have everything now:










Ambient at the time was 25c. All tests except idle were performed using Prime95 default settings and Furmark default settings. The idle test was done allowing the board to throttle the clock down to 2.5GHz. All other tests were at 3.3GHz. The two "all fans" tests were 30 minutes while all individual fan tests were 15 minutes.

Looks like the exhaust fans are having more of an effect now with the higher temps. This will be interesting to compare with the stock H100.

Here is a typical test run:










I've added a rar with the Access file.

If anyone sees any boo boos let me know and I'll fix em.


----------



## 36o

sorry but more pics


















































tidyd up sleeving


----------



## kyleblanc

Add me to the list hah


----------



## LeBreadman

Can you add me to the list, just received half my hardware including my 600t SE.

I have to say that this is the best case I owned, even better than the CM 690 I had before









Here is a picture of where my build stands right now:


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


I've added a rar with the Access file.

If anyone sees any boo boos let me know and I'll fix em.


Allrighty, I will enter the data in the Bat-Computer and see what it spits out.

Also, I noticed this today. I know some of you will faint when you read the part about removing the dust filter.....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LeBreadman*


Can you add me to the list, just received half my hardware including my 600t SE.

I have to say that this is the best case I owned, even better than the CM 690 I had before









Here is a picture of where my build stands right now:











Looks very clean. The colors pop, even the Blue LED fan on the exhaust is throwing a cool shadow.


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


It's winter. Coldest on record for where I live is -11.2c in July.

It was -5 yesterday morning at 6am. Back door was frozen shut (it's a sliding door and gets lots of condensation)


Heh, it's pretty strange to be hearing that. Last week was the warmest day in years for me. Even got a bit sun burned too.


----------



## italian.madness

Hi guys!!
I love this case.. I have 2 questions; (I decided to build for first time so be patient
1) Will the Noctua d14 fit in it?
2) Is there any better cooling solution like H60 corsair (not custom, I am a bon liquid system etc)
3) what temp should I expect for a GTX nvidia 590?
4) is the black version of the case ever going to be upgraded with side window (like the white one- which I do not like)
5)Is 850w PSU enough for a SLI 590 or 580? and what PSU if I decide for a single 590?
6)Should I wait for the MOBO to get new lga 2011? otherwise I would go for Asrock fatal1ty gen 3 what do you think?

Thanks a lot!!!!!
Oscar


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14412226*
> 
> Case Fan Arrangement:


[ame="[URL=http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ag54Dktjy_fZdHk4Y29jcFFFOU1ETGxSMlpoV1EyTXc&w=100&h=540]http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ag54Dktjy_fZdHk4Y29jcFFFOU1ETGxSMlpoV1EyTXc&w=100&h=540"]http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ag54Dktjy_fZdHk4Y29jcFFFOU1ETGxSMlpoV1EyTXc&w=140&h=100=html[/ame[/URL]]

So I looked over the data. First thing that needs to be noted is the data pool is too small to have a high degree of confidence, to say the least. Also I am not sure which fans are which, i think we need an updated pic which explains which fan is which.

Looking past that, you can see that some of the data is as expected, other is a bit confusing. The Intake fans and Exhaust fans have the greatest impact, though the relationship between intake 1 and intake 2 is not as clean and tidy as the relationship between Exhaust 1 and 2. Slowing down either one of the intake fans had the same effect as slowing down both at the same time, which is not what I would have expected. Might need more trials to see what type of relationship these intake fans have.

For the GPU, intake fan 2 had the greatest impact on temps. The exhaust results are a bit confusing, as I would have expected both exhaust at 50% would have more of an impact then each individual fans results.

I think we need more data.......


----------



## BuildingFirst37

I am getting so frustrated with this build. I don't even have all the parts yet because every time I decide on the ram or the graphics they get deactivated at NewEgg and can't be found anywhere else either. The thing that really sucks is that they usually get sold out or deactivated on payday when I can buy more parts. I swear I would pull my hair out in frustration if I had any.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *italian.madness;14445899*
> Hi guys!!
> I love this case.. I have 2 questions; (I decided to build for first time so be patient
> 1) Will the Noctua d14 fit in it?
> 2) Is there any better cooling solution like H60 corsair (not custom, I am a bon liquid system etc)
> 3) what temp should I expect for a GTX nvidia 590?
> 4) is the black version of the case ever going to be upgraded with side window (like the white one- which I do not like)
> 5)Is 850w PSU enough for a SLI 590 or 580? and what PSU if I decide for a single 590?
> 6)Should I wait for the MOBO to get new lga 2011? otherwise I would go for Asrock fatal1ty gen 3 what do you think?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!!!
> Oscar


1 - yes
2 - Look at the H80 or H100 coolers we just released.
3 - Depends a lot on your other hardware and which 590 you buy.
4 - There's a black version with the mesh window inserted, sometimes called the 600TM. It's at Newegg now.
5 - If it's a quality 850W, yes. Unless you have a hilarious number of hard drives or a ridiculous overclock on the CPUs/GPUs.
6 - Up to you. You'll be able to get better performance with LGA 2011, but X58 and P67/Z68 chipsets are very solid right now and there's great performance you could have today, and not in a few months.


----------



## fstop

Question for those of you with 600t cases:

I have a 600t SE coming in at the end of the week and I'm debating whether or not to buy an audio card. I DO plan on going SLI/CF in the future would two cards cover the PCI slot? I'm assuming two three slot cards (ex: DCUII) won't fit... if I SLI two slot cards will I still have access to the PCI?


----------



## longroadtrip

You should have access to your bottom PCI slot if using double slot gpu's. The P8P67 Deluxe has 2 PCI slots.


----------



## AndrewM56

Anyone know of any threads with how to take the front off the 600t so I can take the little hard drive "stand" (circled in red in picture) out the bottom of it?

My water cooling stuff is supposed to show up tomorrow and I might have to mount my 240mm rad on the front for the time being and that stand is in the way.

I guess add me to the club to, the picture is my case (dont have actual camera so appologies for crap quality


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndrewM56*


Anyone know of any threads with how to take the front off the 600t so I can take the little hard drive "stand" (circled in red in picture) out the bottom of it?

My water cooling stuff is supposed to show up tomorrow and I might have to mount my 240mm rad on the front for the time being and that stand is in the way.

I guess add me to the club to, the picture is my case (dont have actual camera so appologies for crap quality

















To take the front bezel off there are little plastic clips on the inside/front of the case that you push in. I think there are three per side. To take the HDD box thing off you just unscrew the few screws that are holding it on from the bottom.


----------



## AndrewM56

You have to take the front panel off to get at those screws though right? Is it very hard to push those tabs in? I'm worried about it being a bit loose once it goes back in...


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndrewM56*


You have to take the front panel off to get at those screws though right? Is it very hard to push those tabs in? I'm worried about it being a bit loose once it goes back in...


Dunno, flip the case upside down and check...if the front cover is over it, remove the front cover.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Well I was having a dilemma this morning. I was debating on if I should order the CPU, Cooler and case fans for my build or buy the monitor and memory while they are still in stock. Both, especially the memory has been either going out of stock or getting deactivated out right.

So I decided since they were in stock for once I would buy the memory and the monitor, it seemed like the smarter thing to do. Here is the memory and monitor that I ordered from NewEgg this morning.


Memory

Monitor

After this I still need to buy these parts....

AMD 1100T CPU
Corsair H80 Cooler
Xigmatek Purple Case Fans
HIS IceQ 6970 Graphics Cards


----------



## italian.madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14449381*
> 1 - yes
> 2 - Look at the H80 or H100 coolers we just released.
> 3 - Depends a lot on your other hardware and which 590 you buy.
> 4 - There's a black version with the mesh window inserted, sometimes called the 600TM. It's at Newegg now.
> 5 - If it's a quality 850W, yes. Unless you have a hilarious number of hard drives or a ridiculous overclock on the CPUs/GPUs.
> 6 - Up to you. You'll be able to get better performance with LGA 2011, but X58 and P67/Z68 chipsets are very solid right now and there's great performance you could have today, and not in a few months.


Thanks a lot for your help!
I just saw a nice review on the H80 and I think I'll go for it;
Just one question though: (remember I am a beginner) I was thinking that for the cpu cooling itself the h80 is clearly better than noctua d14 but (and here comes the question) is it right to think that maybe the air cooling solution like d14 will result in a better cooling throughout the whole case (so helping lowering the temps of other hardware as well?

also concerning PSU I'll buy modular corsair 850;

I was thinking at the MARS II in terms of gpu, not out yet though;

Thanks again


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *italian.madness*


Thanks a lot for your help!
I just saw a nice review on the H80 and I think I'll go for it;
Just one question though: (remember I am a beginner) I was thinking that for the cpu cooling itself the h80 is clearly better than noctua d14 but (and here comes the question) is it right to think that maybe the air cooling solution like d14 will result in a better cooling throughout the whole case (so helping lowering the temps of other hardware as well?

also concerning PSU I'll buy modular corsair 850;

I was thinking at the MARS II in terms of gpu, not out yet though;

Thanks again


You can't get a more quality power supply then the Corsair AX line. I have the AX1200 from Corsair myself. Here is a link to the AX850....

Corsair AX850

And by the way the AX line of power supplies are 100% modular which is why I went with the one I have.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Quick question, I am getting the special edition case and regarding the fan controller on the front, I will be moving the upper 200mm fan and replacing it with 2x 120mm fans. Is it possible to hook both of those up to the fan controller? I heard somewhere you can connect up to 4 fans.


----------



## AndrewM56

Yeah its got 4 connectors on it so its no problem, all though I dont feel the knob makes that much of a difference (with the stock 200mm fans atleast)


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990;14460430*
> Quick question, I am getting the special edition case and regarding the fan controller on the front, I will be moving the upper 200mm fan and replacing it with 2x 120mm fans. Is it possible to hook both of those up to the fan controller? I heard somewhere you can connect up to 4 fans.


I got this straight from Corsair Support as I have the same case as you and wondered the same thing.

The built in fan controller in all the 600T's is 12 watts per channel and is 4 channels. For instance the Xigmatek fans I am going to use are just 2.4 watts. So I could out up to 4 fans per channel and only use 9.6 watts on one channel. As long as you do not exceed that 12 watts and leave a little breathing room on each channel. But you need to know how many watts your fan is. And to get that you multiply Volts and Amps and that should give you the wattage of the fan you are using. Also make sure you have a high quality power supply that has juice to spare. I am using 6 120mm and 1 200mm fans in my build using the fan controller. If you need any help figuring out the watts when you get your fans let me know and I will help.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37*


I got this straight from Corsair Support as I have the same case as you and wondered the same thing.

The built in fan controller in all the 600T's is 12 watts per channel and is 4 channels. For instance the Xigmatek fans I am going to use are just 2.4 watts. So I could out up to 4 fans per channel and only use 9.6 watts on one channel. As long as you do not exceed that 12 watts and leave a little breathing room on each channel. But you need to know how many watts your fan is. And to get that you multiply Volts and Amps and that should give you the wattage of the fan you are using. Also make sure you have a high quality power supply that has juice to spare. I am using 6 120mm and 1 200mm fans in my build using the fan controller. If you need any help figuring out the watts when you get your fans let me know and I will help.


Thank you both. I was planning on grabbing a couple Yate Loons high speed and they are only 3.6W each.


----------



## albedokirra

Been slowly working on mine since I last reported in.

And sorry about the glare in some photos..






















































































































I still love working in this case.. although its getting cramped.


----------



## longroadtrip

^^^ Looks great!


----------



## sledgehammer1990

I agree, what angle adapters/compression fittings are you using?


----------



## albedokirra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990*


... what angle adapters/compression fittings are you using?


It's actually a bunch of different fittings because I bought them at different times.. I've got XSPC and Enzo compressions and some Enzo 45 adaptors and a few BP 45 and 90 adapters and a Koolance QDC for good measure.


----------



## AndrewM56

My water cooling stuff just showed up :O







buuuut Im at work though for 4.5 hours still









Im a bit worried what If my 47mm thick rad will fit at top though, havnt seen anyone but RS240 installed but that's only 10mm thinner, we will see I guess


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990*


Thank you both. I was planning on grabbing a couple Yate Loons high speed and they are only 3.6W each.


You are most welcome. Just keep the total watts per channel from fans under 10 watts and you should be ok.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndrewM56*


My water cooling stuff just showed up :O







buuuut Im at work though for 4.5 hours still









Im a bit worried what If my 47mm thick rad will fit at top though, havnt seen anyone but RS240 installed but that's only 10mm thinner, we will see I guess


I actually found a picture of the RS240 installed up top. It was my decision making picture pretty much. With 35mm, it goes just to the top of the motherboard without interfering with CPU power connectors and such.

Here is a 35mm radiator.


----------



## AndrewM56

I got an EK rad and the first thing its going to hit on my MB is the ram, but being only 12mm thinker just gota hope for the best i suppose


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *albedokirra*


Been slowly working on mine since I last reported in.

And sorry about the glare in some photos..










I still love working in this case.. although its getting cramped.











Mind if I ask what radiator that is and what thickness it is? How is the gap between the bottom of the rad and the motherboard?


----------



## albedokirra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990*


Mind if I ask what radiator that is and what thickness it is? How is the gap between the bottom of the rad and the motherboard?


As you are probably guessing.. it is the RS240 which I believe is 35mm thick. The gap is pretty much nonexistent as I actually had to cut the clip on the 8pin plug for it to fit. The heatsinks at the top are maybe 5mm away from the rad and finally the ram clips have enough space for my fingers to wedge behind and remove the sticks.

It is pretty tight up there but that may be just due to my choice of motherboard.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *albedokirra*


Been slowly working on mine since I last reported in.

And sorry about the glare in some photos..




































I still love working in this case.. although its getting cramped.










It's the little details that you took the time to put in that makes this a cut above the rest. I won't see my rheosmart6 till tomorrow but looks like it will mate up well with the case. Did you remove the corsair emblem on the front fan dust filter?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndrewM56*


My water cooling stuff just showed up :O







buuuut Im at work though for 4.5 hours still









Im a bit worried what If my 47mm thick rad will fit at top though, havnt seen anyone but RS240 installed but that's only 10mm thinner, we will see I guess


I don't want to trample on your hopes and dreams but either your ram or your eatx plugs will obstruct your rad. Even 35mm is pushing it. Not saying it's impossible (I never would have believed a 480 would fit up front until someone did it), but it will take some skillful modding.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14441670*
> Allrighty, I will enter the data in the Bat-Computer and see what it spits out.
> 
> Also, I noticed this today. I know some of you will faint when you read the part about removing the dust filter.....


Cool. TYVM.

As for the mod there. You're right, I would rather have the dust filter. Personally I find it sort of funny because he didn't have to remove the dust filer at all. Again, personally, I would have put it in one of the drive bays instead of blocking some of the front air flow.

I really got a laugh when I saw his soldering iron. Looks like a Radio Shack special.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14447114*
> So I looked over the data. First thing that needs to be noted is the data pool is too small to have a high degree of confidence, to say the least. Also I am not sure which fans are which, i think we need an updated pic which explains which fan is which.
> 
> Looking past that, you can see that some of the data is as expected, other is a bit confusing. The Intake fans and Exhaust fans have the greatest impact, though the relationship between intake 1 and intake 2 is not as clean and tidy as the relationship between Exhaust 1 and 2. Slowing down either one of the intake fans had the same effect as slowing down both at the same time, which is not what I would have expected. Might need more trials to see what type of relationship these intake fans have.
> 
> For the GPU, intake fan 2 had the greatest impact on temps. The exhaust results are a bit confusing, as I would have expected both exhaust at 50% would have more of an impact then each individual fans results.
> 
> I think we need more data.......


The fans are numbered in the picture. I don't think I can do better than that???

I agree, some of the data is strange. I was as surprised as you when I saw some of the results.

I was fiddling with by BIOS because of the clock resetting issue. I reset my bios and redid all my settings. I found that I had increased the voltage of my CPU to 1.25000V (I think it started at 1.23700). I put it back at stock and have been running and testing it today. The temps are better by about five degrees but I haven't tortured it for as long as I was testing it previously. Of course the problem is how long it takes to do all those tests.

I will retest again but it will have to wait for tomorrow night. I want to do it again with the overclock and the new voltage setting. I would also like to bring my DVM home with the temperature probe and get a better ambient closer to the case. I have been using the temp off my digital thermostat for my furnace. It's on the wall but not close enough to the case to feel the heat it's giving off. It gives me a true "room temperature" but it's a lot warmer where I'm sitting. Which would you think is better for an Ambient? Since the intake for fresh air is at the front and bottom and not at the top where the heat is, I had thought the furnace digital thermostat was OK.

Do you think there may be a better method? I had done the all-fans 50% first, then turned all the fans to 100% for 30 minutes. After that, every time I changed a fan speed for testing I would run for 15 minutes. That was enough to see that the temps had stabilized. When testing the next fan, I would turn the last one up to 100%, the new one to 50% and run for another 15 minutes. Do you think I should run all fans 100% for a time before the next test? I didn't think it would matter since the 15 minutes per fan was providing a stable temp during the last 5 minutes or so. This is a lot of sitting around staring at stuff so you don't miss the times.

I could do a better method, but it would add a lot more time to the testing. I could go: Idle 30 mins, 50% all fans loaded 30 mins, 100% all fans loaded 30 mins. Fan 1 test 15 mins, 100% all fans loaded 15 mins, fan 2 test 15 mins, 100% all fans loaded 15 mins, fan 3 test 15 mins, 100% all fans loaded 15 mins, fan 4 test 15 mins, 100% all fans loaded 15 mins, fan group 5 test 15 mins.

You can see the extra amount of time that letting the system stabilize at 100% fans loaded between fan tests will add overall.

I was thinking that, when changing from one fan test to the next, the system would stabilize without having to "reset" it with all fans 100% loaded first. (I was thinking about this while I was testing, but the extra time was just too much).

I'm going to start a full round of testing at 100% after I eat just to see if there's a difference with the lower voltage (and to make sure everything is stable). I'll post the result.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;14452698*
> Monitor


That's a nice monitor. I have the version with the web cam on top. I think you'll like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990;14461480*
> Thank you both. I was planning on grabbing a couple Yate Loons high speed and they are only 3.6W each.


I can't speak to what Corsair says about the fan controller, but I can say 12W per channel seems way too high to me. I've seen people kill their controller with a lot less than that. CesarNYC had two NZXT 200mm fans connected to it and they killed the fan controller. They're 8.4W (unless he connected them to the same channel). I've seen other people complain about the same thing. IMO it's not a very good controller and I wouldn't use any more than four fans on it, and I would make sure they are all low power (at least as low as the stock fans).

Anyone else want to speak up here before he kills his brand new controller?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albedokirra;14461522*
> Been slowly working on mine since I last reported in.
> I still love working in this case.. although its getting cramped.


That looks fantastic man. Uh, isn't the panel with the window on the wrong side of the case?


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Anyone else want to speak up here before he kills his brand new controller?


Been running 8 fans on mine for over a month now with no problems. Just because a few people had a faulty unit doesn't mean everyone will.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14467255*
> I would have put it in one of the drive bays instead of blocking some of the front air flow.


that's a good idea, I have one lying around.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14467255*
> What would you think is better for an Ambient? Since the intake for fresh air is at the front and bottom and not at the top where the heat is, I had thought the furnace digital thermostat was OK.


I use a temp probe connected to my mobo, taped against the front intake dust filter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14467255*
> Do you think there may be a better method?


Maybe, let me think it over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14467255*
> I can't speak to what Corsair says about the fan controller, but I can say 12W per channel seems way too high to me. I've seen people kill their controller with a lot less than that. CesarNYC had two NZXT 200mm fans connected to it and they killed the fan controller. They're 8.4W (unless he connected them to the same channel). I've seen other people complain about the same thing. IMO it's not a very good controller and I wouldn't use any more than four fans on it, and I would make sure they are all low power (at least as low as the stock fans).
> 
> Anyone else want to speak up here before he kills his brand new controller?


I had mine set up originally with my H70 (stock) fans and two NZXT 200mm fans, so four fans, one on each fan header. Worked for a day or so, then never more. On a side note I did try to go through the RMA process for it, just to see what they would say. Despite what I have read in other forums, they do not ship a fan controller separately. They may ship you a whole new case, assuming that the product manager ever gets to looking over your claim and agrees. I have heard great things about Corsair warranty service, but I have yet to see anything yet worthy of praise.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albedokirra;14465168*
> As you are probably guessing.. it is the RS240 which I believe is 35mm thick. The gap is pretty much nonexistent as I actually had to cut the clip on the 8pin plug for it to fit. The heatsinks at the top are maybe 5mm away from the rad and finally the ram clips have enough space for my fingers to wedge behind and remove the sticks.
> 
> It is pretty tight up there but that may be just due to my choice of motherboard.


I had to do the same thing to my 8pin connector. Must be an Asus thing. Also how did you get your tubing to glow so bright without any light on?? Or do you have a UV light on and done something funky with a camera. In a lot of the pictures the tubing looks fake. But I really like it, great job.

What type of tubing and sleeving did you use??


----------



## albedokirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14465574*
> I won't see my rheosmart6 till tomorrow but looks like it will mate up well with the case. Did you remove the corsair emblem on the front fan dust filter?


I love the look of the Rheosmart6, stealth'd dvd drive, and a stealth'd inverted hdd cages. As for the emblem, I just painted it black but for some reason it shows up as if I shopped it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14467255*
> ...Uh, isn't the panel with the window on the wrong side of the case?


Haha.. I forgot to take a nice pic of my full side which is a full smoke gray acrylic sheet. The one you see on the other side is my first try at a cut window so I just recycled it to the other side of the rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14468133*
> ...Also how did you get your tubing to glow so bright without any light on?? Or do you have a UV light on and done something funky with a camera. In a lot of the pictures the tubing looks fake. But I really like it, great job.
> 
> What type of tubing and sleeving did you use??


The combination of hidden cathodes, camera angles, and the smoked acrylic do a good job of making sure the only thing that glows is the tube. No photoshop work required









I used Feser .5/.75 UV Caribbean Blue tubing and the new FTW black and cobalt blue sleeving.

These are from a few incarnations ago but it shows the side panel and lighting better..


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14468109*
> that's a good idea, I have one lying around.....
> 
> I use a temp probe connected to my mobo, taped against the front intake dust filter.
> 
> Maybe, let me think it over
> 
> I had mine set up originally with my H70 (stock) fans and two NZXT 200mm fans, so four fans, one on each fan header. Worked for a day or so, then never more. On a side note I did try to go through the RMA process for it, just to see what they would say. Despite what I have read in other forums, they do not ship a fan controller separately. They may ship you a whole new case, assuming that the product manager ever gets to looking over your claim and agrees. I have heard great things about Corsair warranty service, but I have yet to see anything yet worthy of praise.


Well, I suppose I was a little hard on the controller. In an otherwise great case it still is the weak point. I don't think anyone should overestimate it's abilities. However, I'm sure most people with this case have no problems with it.

I just completed a retest and it's odd. The temps have increased when they should have decreased with the decrease in cpu voltage from 1.25000 to 1.23750 (which is what the BIOS says is stock). I was taken aback so I redid the test a second time and the results were the same. The case fans are all 100% and the H70 fans are also at 100%. Clock in both tests was 3.3GHz.

The ambient tonight is 26c. Vcpu=1.25000V in the first test, and Vcpu=1.23750V in the second test.

Vcpu=1.25000V Average CPU Temp: 51.75c









Vcpu=1.23750V Average CPU Temp: 54.75c









Add 1c for a higher ambient and we have an increase of 2c which is not what I expected at all. If anything I thought there would be a temp decrease. Since we need another dataset anyway, I will do another round tomorrow after work.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


That's a nice monitor. I have the version with the web cam on top. I think you'll like it.


Actually I am loving the monitor. It showed up exactly 24 hours after I ordered it along with the memory I ordered. Gotta love living in California where NewEgg is based.









I have my PS3 hooked up to the monitor at the moment since I don't have all my computer parts yet.


----------



## AndrewM56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I don't want to trample on your hopes and dreams but either your ram or your eatx plugs will obstruct your rad. Even 35mm is pushing it. Not saying it's impossible (I never would have believed a 480 would fit up front until someone did it), but it will take some skillful modding.


I was playing around with it yesterday and found that indeed it is to thick, but I found a way to mount it on the top about 1-2cm to the left (if looking at case from front) so it will stay up there, now the fans wont line up 100% but I think it wont be enough to make a significant difference.

Another problem I had is my fittings (1/2ID 3/4OD compression) don't fit into my EK150 reservoir because they are so wide and the res has a lip on the bottom that blocks them from screwing in all the way, so have to order some spacers for that, sucks I wont be able to work on it this weekend now tho


----------



## sotorious

this is a mid tower correct?


----------



## TomH0927

Hello all!

I've just switched my new build over from an Antec 300 to the 600T SE in white, and what a difference it makes! I was getting frustrated with trying to get the cables looking tidy in the Antec 300 and realised I wasn't really getting anywhere, so I swapped out for the 600T. I'm amazed by the quality, thought the Antec 300 was well made but the 600T is on a whole new level. Cable management is so much easier in this case and I love the white LED fans.

The Corsair H80 fits perfectly at the rear (set up as intake). Was considering removing the top 200mm fan and mounting it there but my temps seem pretty good so far with it mounted at the back.

Here's some pics of my new build, let me know what you think







. Only thing I don't like too much at the moment is the wires showing at the bottom of the mobo for the front panel IO and power/reset switches. Maybe I will have to braid them.


































Here is the back. Did what I could with cable management by using cable ties. Maybe some room for improvement if I spend a little longer on it I guess


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14471005*
> ......Add 1c for a higher ambient and we have an increase of 2c which is not what I expected at all. If anything I thought there would be a temp decrease. Since we need another dataset anyway, I will do another round tomorrow after work.


That is perplexing. The temps on your chipset correlate perfectly with the rise in ambient, so I don't think your measurements are off. So why do you think your +12V is so different between both tests. I have been told not to trust software readings but it might be indicative of something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewM56;14473318*
> I was playing around with it yesterday and found that indeed it is to thick, but I found a way to mount it on the top about 1-2cm to the left (if looking at case from front) so it will stay up there, now the fans wont line up 100% but I think it wont be enough to make a significant difference.
> 
> Another problem I had is my fittings (1/2ID 3/4OD compression) don't fit into my EK150 reservoir because they are so wide and the res has a lip on the bottom that blocks them from screwing in all the way, so have to order some spacers for that, sucks I wont be able to work on it this weekend now tho


Good idea offsetting the rad, I wonder if there is enough space to make some type of duct from the rad to the 120s....I feel your pain about waiting on parts, I always seem to be short one elbow connector or adapter whenever I revamp my loop.

Speaking of which I know I have said I was going to post updated pics with the 480 but I just have gotten lazy. I am also still working on a few things, I got that new fan controller coming in today, I have to add a few hard drives, and I have another 6970 coming for some TrFire-ing. But pics are coming eventually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious;14473462*
> this is a mid tower correct?


Allegedly, but its rather large for a mid tower.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomH0927;14473526*
> Hello all!
> 
> I've just switched my new build over from an Antec 300 to the 600T SE in white, and what a difference it makes! I was getting frustrated with trying to get the cables looking tidy in the Antec 300 and realised I wasn't really getting anywhere, so I swapped out for the 600T. I'm amazed by the quality, thought the Antec 300 was well made but the 600T is on a whole new level. Cable management is so much easier in this case and I love the white LED fans.
> 
> The Corsair H80 fits perfectly at the rear (set up as intake). Was considering removing the top 200mm fan and mounting it there but my temps seem pretty good so far with it mounted at the back.
> 
> Here's some pics of my new build, let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only thing I don't like too much at the moment is the wires showing at the bottom of the mobo for the front panel IO and power/reset switches. Maybe I will have to braid them.


Nice build! Mine's quite similar:



I highly recommend sleeved cables in this case. Just looks awesome!


----------



## AndrewM56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14473585*
> Good idea offsetting the rad, I wonder if there is enough space to make some type of duct from the rad to the 120s....I feel your pain about waiting on parts, I always seem to be short one elbow connector or adapter whenever I revamp my loop.


I was thinking the same thing but then buy the time I do that the time and the materials it would take Id sooner just buy a rs240 or koolance slim rad I think, I guess Ill see how my temps are with this setup and go from there, was also thinking about taking the 5.25 bays and putting the rad at the front, but that also sounds like alot of work







maybe later down the line if I add my 6950s into the loop Ill buy a slim rad for up top and try and get my EK240 rad on the front...

But I also want a 2500K + MB and a new power supply.... sheeesh what an expensive hobby


----------



## TomH0927

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14473735*
> Nice build! Mine's quite similar:
> 
> I highly recommend sleeved cables in this case. Just looks awesome!


Thanks







. That build looks awesome with the sleeved cables!

Is it possible to buy them pre-sleeved or is it better to do them yourself? I guess pre-sleeved ones would have to run as extensions which would make cable management at the back a bit more difficult.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Mine are extensions. The 600T has plenty of room in the back to make it all fit.


----------



## italian.madness

Hi there once again,

Sorry to bother here I am to ask for somebody's help once again;
Will a pair of Asus 580 DIrect CU II fit in the case?

Thanks!


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *italian.madness;14474549*
> Hi there once again,
> 
> Sorry to bother here I am to ask for somebody's help once again;
> Will a pair of Asus 580 DIrect CU II fit in the case?
> 
> Thanks!


depends on your motherboard
physically the case will fit 2 Direct CU's
here's the spacing with 2 normal reference 580s for me, note how I have a expansion slot open after the 1st card. My 9600GT is right after the 2nd card, but anyway to answer your question yes you can fit 2 Tri-slot cooler GPUs









There's still 1 slot above the main PCI Express, and the last slot still open too for EATX boards.


----------



## italian.madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai;14474649*
> depends on your motherboard
> physically the case will fit 2 Direct CU's
> here's the spacing with 2 normal reference 580s for me, note how I have a expansion slot open after the 1st card. My 9600GT is right after the 2nd card, but anyway to answer your question yes you can fit 2 Tri-slot cooler GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's still 1 slot above the main PCI Express, and the last slot still open too for EATX boards.


Thank you very much!
COncerning motherboard I am thinking of Asrock fatal1ty which has same pcie layout of your asus so fine;
I was scared that a big PSU would have been made difficult for the second DIRECT CU II to fit properly;

Thanks again!!


----------



## TomH0927

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14474525*
> Mine are extensions. The 600T has plenty of room in the back to make it all fit.


Ah excellent. Will have to have a look for some sleeved extensions then. Thanks


----------



## azianai

now I gotta go back a few pages and see how people cut the top grill to fit 2 120mm fans in there...


----------



## AndrewM56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai;14477476*
> now I gotta go back a few pages and see how people cut the top grill to fit 2 120mm fans in there...


You dont need to... they fit the way it is


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

Hey guys, does anyone have any recommendations for a new 200mm front intake fan. i hate how loud the stock one is and i dont like any LED's on the front fan.


----------



## Frontsidebus

I killed the LEDs on my stock fan. Don't like LED fans. Cutting out the fixed mesh right in front of the fan helps reduce the noise quite a bit tbh.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14473585*
> That is perplexing. The temps on your chipset correlate perfectly with the rise in ambient, so I don't think your measurements are off. So why do you think your +12V is so different between both tests. I have been told not to trust software readings but it might be indicative of something?


I have never gotten good results from the software voltage readings in Speedfan. The data it displays could have been affected by the BIOS reset in some way.

I'm tired and my H100 didn't come in so I'm leaving the retest until tomorrow or Sunday night. I thought it would be here today so I was going to do a complete series before installing it, but there's no rush now.


----------



## jdangond

Just finished adding my gpu to the loop.
before:









After:

















Temps:


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdangond*


Just finished adding my gpu to the loop.
before:
After:


so fresh, so clean. nice looking build. i think it would actually be extremely difficult to make a build this case look ugly. lol


----------



## 36o

finally finished heres end product. and idle temps.


----------



## TomH0927

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdangond*


Just finished adding my gpu to the loop.
before:
After:


Looks good! Amazing how different it makes the case look by removing the fan from the GPU (in a good way - looks nice and clean







).

How are the load temps with the card now it's on water?


----------



## TomH0927

Quote:



Originally Posted by *36o*


finally finished heres end product. and idle temps. 


















Very nice







. Loving the green and black sleeved cables! Cable sleeving has gotta be my next task I think.

23c idle is simply amazing. Guessing your ambient temps are fairly low to achieve that. Also what cooler is that you're using?


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomH0927;14484039*
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Loving the green and black sleeved cables! Cable sleeving has gotta be my next task I think.
> 
> 23c idle is simply amazing. Guessing your ambient temps are fairly low to achieve that. Also what cooler is that you're using?


room temp would have been around 18ish
Thermalright Venomous-X Black - cpu cooler with good fans 90cfm each.
the front fan is a silverstone 180mm 130cfm rest are around the 80cfm







slightly loud but i only use it for gaming so headphones fix that.


----------



## jdangond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomH0927;14484026*
> Looks good! Amazing how different it makes the case look by removing the fan from the GPU (in a good way - looks nice and clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> How are the load temps with the card now it's on water?


with ambient temp of 25C running kombustor extreme preset max temp is 45c


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xMEATWADx95x;14478475*
> Hey guys, does anyone have any recommendations for a new 200mm front intake fan. i hate how loud the stock one is and i dont like any LED's on the front fan.


I would put in two quality 120s as my first choice. The 200mm fans all have their drawbacks (too loud without a fan controller or too weak).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14479257*
> I have never gotten good results from the software voltage readings in Speedfan. The data it displays could have been affected by the BIOS reset in some way.
> 
> I'm tired and my H100 didn't come in so I'm leaving the retest until tomorrow or Sunday night. I thought it would be here today so I was going to do a complete series before installing it, but there's no rush now.


I don't blame you. I am burnt out tinkering with this rig, I just want to BBQ and play dominoes in my spare time







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond;14481689*
> Just finished adding my gpu to the loop.
> After:


Could be just the angle but looks like your line coming out of the GPU to the 120 rad is slightly kinked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;14483854*
> finally finished heres end product. and idle temps.


Looks good, but the power cables to the GPU cards at different angles spoils some of the look. Also I never understood why some cases had braces built in for GPU cards till I saw your SLI set up. Looks like they are about to flip out of the socket and take the mobo with it.


----------



## eternal7trance

I agree, it looks kinked.


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *italian.madness;14474549*
> Hi there once again,
> 
> Sorry to bother here I am to ask for somebody's help once again;
> Will a pair of Asus 580 DIrect CU II fit in the case?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I have two in my rig, idle temps rise no more than 30 degrees celcius and they're quiet! Two of the best Nvidia cards I have ever bought.


----------



## screaming oranges

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;14484452*
> room temp would have been around 18ish
> Thermalright Venomous-X Black - cpu cooler with good fans 90cfm each.
> the front fan is a silverstone 180mm 130cfm rest are around the 80cfm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slightly loud but i only use it for gaming so headphones fix that.


Nice! I'm also using as Venomous-X, and looked for a black version, but all were either sold out or way too much money. I ended up going for the standard silver finish and using the white fan brackets.


----------



## PCModderMike

So hope I'm doing this right. I'm new to this forum, and to this thread. Says at the beginning to become a member of the Graphite Club you have to post a pic. So I just wanted to throw up a pic of my latest revision of my build, it's always in "the works"


----------



## linkin93

You're doing it very right. Welcome to the club! I only post here because I plan to buy a 600T SE when I have the dosh.

If you go to user control panel and click add system you can enter your system specs and they'll appear below your posts, like mine


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike;14492666*
> So hope I'm doing this right. I'm new to this forum, and to this thread. Says at the beginning to become a member of the Graphite Club you have to post a pic. So I just wanted to throw up a pic of my latest revision of my build, it's always in "the works"


Love that custom side! Congrats!


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike;14492666*
> So hope I'm doing this right. I'm new to this forum, and to this thread. Says at the beginning to become a member of the Graphite Club you have to post a pic. So I just wanted to throw up a pic of my latest revision of my build, it's always in "the works"


OMG I love that side panel, make me one?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike;14492666*
> So hope I'm doing this right. I'm new to this forum, and to this thread. Says at the beginning to become a member of the Graphite Club you have to post a pic. So I just wanted to throw up a pic of my latest revision of my build, it's always in "the works"


Nice rig brah! You finally decided to join the forum. Welcome!!!


----------



## TomH0927

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike;14492666*
> So hope I'm doing this right. I'm new to this forum, and to this thread. Says at the beginning to become a member of the Graphite Club you have to post a pic. So I just wanted to throw up a pic of my latest revision of my build, it's always in "the works"


That custom side panel looks awesome! Great rig


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike;14492666*
> So hope I'm doing this right. I'm new to this forum, and to this thread. Says at the beginning to become a member of the Graphite Club you have to post a pic. So I just wanted to throw up a pic of my latest revision of my build, it's always in "the works"


Very nice looking setup you got there and welcome to the club.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike;14492666*
> So hope I'm doing this right. I'm new to this forum, and to this thread. Says at the beginning to become a member of the Graphite Club you have to post a pic. So I just wanted to throw up a pic of my latest revision of my build, it's always in "the works"


Did you add the 120 fan mounts to the side yourself or did Bill do it with your order? I want one too but if I go that route I would have to mount a rad externally too.


----------



## PCModderMike

Thanks all!!








I wish I was responsible for making the side panel, but I actually ordered it from Bill Owens at MNPCtech...he's making more of them if anyone is interested. Just PM him on YouTube of through Facebook.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345;14495037*
> Nice rig brah! You finally decided to join the forum. Welcome!!!


HAHA yea man finally got around to joining


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14495672*
> Did you add the 120 fan mounts to the side yourself or did Bill do it with your order? I want one too but if I go that route I would have to mount a rad externally too.


Bill put the 120mm fan mounts in there...I just gave him the dimensions on where I wanted it. I had my rad inside even with the side panel on and the side fans on. I just decided to experiment with the loop and move it outside.


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

hey guys. im going to be putting my CPU under watercooling in a week or two and i need to know whats some good radiator options for the top 240mm slot. i was thinking a RS 240. would that fit?


----------



## longroadtrip

Look at the Black Ice Stealth 240 rads...they fit great in the 600t.

Here's what they look like


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14498344*
> Look at the Black Ice Stealth 240 rads...they fit great in the 600t.
> 
> Here's what they look like


hmmmm....thats looks pretty good but is pretty thin compared to the RS 240 and is more expensive


----------



## longroadtrip

remember, you don't have much space between your RAM slots and the top of the case. The RAD might be thin, but it is very efficient.


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14498582*
> remember, you don't have much space between your RAM slots and the top of the case. The RAD might be thin, but it is very efficient.


good point.


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike;14495968*
> Thanks all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was responsible for making the side panel, but I actually ordered it from Bill Owens at MNPCtech...he's making more of them if anyone is interested. Just PM him on YouTube of through Facebook.


My email works best, [email protected]

I've been shipping these panels Overseas too, Thank you Mike!


----------



## longroadtrip

Picture w/ the new H100








Not much room up there!


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14500659*
> Picture w/ the new H100
> ......
> Not much room up there!


Looks good, seems like they give you plenty of slack in the tubing so you could mount it in a bunch of ways. How have your CPU temps responded?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike;14496056*
> Bill put the 120mm fan mounts in there...I just gave him the dimensions on where I wanted it. I had my rad inside even with the side panel on and the side fans on. I just decided to experiment with the loop and move it outside.


The clear panel is probably the best looking upgrade you can get for this case. I really wanted to figure a way to include it into my rig as well, but too much stuff going inside would mean it would be a waste. I am going to have to live with my "Sleeper" status. Here is a pic of the 480, I am still working on wiring and installing temp probes; as well as waiting on another GPU. When I have it all done I will do a real photo spread with all the additions since I have a few now







.

Nothing out of the ordinary on the outside









Beast on the inside:


----------



## longroadtrip

CesarNYC- Here are the screenshots. Needless to say, I'm pretty happy with it.

Idle temps (ambient @ 23C)








30 minutes Prime 95 @ balanced setting








30 minutes Prime 95 at high setting


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14502344*
> CesarNYC- Here are the screenshots. Needless to say, I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> Idle temps (ambient @ 23C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes Prime 95 @ balanced setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes Prime 95 at high setting


Very impressive. A lot of people in the WC forums poo poo on the H Series, I don't think they know what they are talking about. More likely they are regurgitating what they read elsewhere. These units are cost effective, no maintenance, and your numbers show they can go at it with the best of them. If Corsair ever moves into the GPU water cooling market I think WC would go mainstream.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14502449*
> Very impressive. A lot of people in the WC forums poo poo on the H Series, I don't think they know what they are talking about. More likely they are regurgitating what they read elsewhere. These units are cost effective, no maintenance, and your numbers show they can go at it with the best of them. If Corsair ever moves into the GPU water cooling market I think WC would go mainstream.


This is beating my Megahalems w/ 2 AP-15s by 4 degrees at idle and close to 15 degrees under load. Completely worth the money as far as I am concerned. Stupid simple setup and doesn't clutter the case up.

It wouldn't surprise me to see Corsair begin to do something with GPU cooling. Especially now that they are coming out with Link. The new RAM cooler and H series are compatible with it. The PSUs will be soon too. All that will be lacking is a GPU solution.

You've added a lot onto your rig since you first put it under water! It looks incredible!


----------



## elrui

updated my build a bit, got some nice white sleeves from nzxt, a white 200 fan from nzxt and 4 white zalman quiet fans....


----------



## Meowski

Yo! here are some pics of my 600t, not great pics for now, my rig is in an awkward place under my L-desk. Just wanted to make it official.

I just replaced the AMD's with a GTX 580 and added an H100, just don't have good pics for reasons previously mentioned.

h50 and 2x5870.









And just proof it's a 600t


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14502279*
> Looks good, seems like they give you plenty of slack in the tubing so you could mount it in a bunch of ways. How have your CPU temps responded?
> 
> The clear panel is probably the best looking upgrade you can get for this case. I really wanted to figure a way to include it into my rig as well, but too much stuff going inside would mean it would be a waste. I am going to have to live with my "Sleeper" status. Here is a pic of the 480, I am still working on wiring and installing temp probes; as well as waiting on another GPU. When I have it all done I will do a real photo spread with all the additions since I have a few now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nothing out of the ordinary on the outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beast on the inside:


That is beast!







Had no idea you can fit all that in a 600T. Nice job!


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14502714*
> This is beating my Megahalems w/ 2 AP-15s by 4 degrees at idle and close to 15 degrees under load. Completely worth the money as far as I am concerned. Stupid simple setup and doesn't clutter the case up. ........Your rig since you first put it under water! It looks incredible!


Thanks. I used to like all the space in the interior, how roomy it felt. And then I turned around and turned it into a solid cube of copper, PCB, and steel







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345;14506845*
> That is beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had no idea you can fit all that in a 600T. Nice job!


Thanks, I am not done yet cramming stuff inside.


----------



## NoDoz

Just ordered a 600T SE...cant wait to build it up


----------



## azianai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elrui*


updated my build a bit, got some nice white sleeves from nzxt, a white 200 fan from nzxt and 4 white zalman quiet fans....




















how'd you get the 200mm NZXT to mount in the front?
I kept looking at the screw holes and couldn't figure it out.
In the end i just zip tied it to the side mesh panel (as i didn't wanna waste a fan lol)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Beast on the inside:










Man, you changed your avatar and I missed some of your comments. Lol.

Your system is looking sweet as always bud. What are you waiting on? It seems you're always changing something...but then aren't we all?

My H100 came in today as well. Unfortunately I have agreed to wait for a friend to get off work so we can both pick one up at the same time. I am not going to do a complete fan workup since the fan arrangement will not be different. I'm still not sure how to set it up but I may not have any choice but intake. I really don't want intake because of the dist factor, but it it will only fit with fans on the top then since "push" is most efficient I guess I won't have any other choice. Believe me, I'm going to have a good look at my options before I install it. I think I'll do another temp run first though, at least 1/2 fans, full fans and intake up and down.

Hmmm, I wonder if I can get this H70 to mount on my Northbridge?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Man, you changed your avatar and I missed some of your comments. Lol.

Your system is looking sweet as always bud. What are you waiting on? It seems you're always changing something...but then aren't we all?

My H100 came in today as well. Unfortunately I have agreed to wait for a friend to get off work so we can both pick one up at the same time. I am not going to do a complete fan workup since the fan arrangement will not be different. I'm still not sure how to set it up but I may not have any choice but intake. I really don't want intake because of the dist factor, but it it will only fit with fans on the top then since "push" is most efficient I guess I won't have any other choice. Believe me, I'm going to have a good look at my options before I install it. I think I'll do another temp run first though, at least 1/2 fans, full fans and intake up and down.

Hmmm, I wonder if I can get this H70 to mount on my Northbridge?


Dust you say?

I am going to add a 6970 while I patiently wait for bulldozer to manifest itself, few odds and ends need to be installed too. Congrats on the H100, from what I see they are excellent. Northbridge with an H70, now this I have to see.......


----------



## elrui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azianai*


how'd you get the 200mm NZXT to mount in the front?
I kept looking at the screw holes and couldn't figure it out.
In the end i just zip tied it to the side mesh panel (as i didn't wanna waste a fan lol)


I used wire ties with a fairly large "head" on them and just wire-tied the fan to the grommet holes. They are nice and snug and fit behind the filter no problem







. I highly recommend using wire ties that are longer than 4 inches though because I wasted a bit of time messing with them due to them being so short. However they were more narrow so you can't even see them unless you are looking for them







Can you post a picture of your side panel? I currently have 4 thermaltake fans on mine that have in line speed controllers but was considering swapping to another large fan.....


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

I finished my watercooling. I still need to sleeve my wires and I started on the 24 pin but I managed to rip 2 wires out of the crimping while trying to pull them out of the clip, so I ran out of time. I am hoping I can get replacement cables from Corsair so I don't have to take down my PC to sleeve the wires.


----------



## azianai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elrui*


I used wire ties with a fairly large "head" on them and just wire-tied the fan to the grommet holes. They are nice and snug and fit behind the filter no problem







. I highly recommend using wire ties that are longer than 4 inches though because I wasted a bit of time messing with them due to them being so short. However they were more narrow so you can't even see them unless you are looking for them







Can you post a picture of your side panel? I currently have 4 thermaltake fans on mine that have in line speed controllers but was considering swapping to another large fan.....


----------



## mwayne5

Sorry for the crappy pics, but could you add me to the list?


----------



## AndrewM56

Finished my water cooling last night to, seem to notice a theme with everyone's choice of tube colour









I dont own a good camera so you get crap cell phone quality, sorry


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewM56;14518027*
> Finished my water cooling last night to, seem to notice a theme with everyone's choice of tube colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont own a good camera so you get crap cell phone quality, sorry


looks good. I don't think you can go wrong with white tubing. I would have used the top inlet on the res, purely for aesthetic purposes though. What size res? I am thinking of getting a new one, have my eye on an EK 250 X2 res, just need to double check my measurement to make sure it will fit.


----------



## AndrewM56

If you use the top one wouldn't it make it very tricky to fill the loop? I was also thinking about adding a fill port on the top at some point to

This is the res I used
http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=122_124&products_id=923


----------



## CesarNYC

Your right, it would. So thats the 150, I think the 250 could fit too. The "Basic" just has the one top inlet, but the "Advanced" has three up top. You could use one to attach a fill port and solve how you will fill the loop easily-er. Of course I can't find the 250 advanced in stock anywhere. I just don't' like a long run of tubing bisecting the case, I would like to use a longer res to close the gap from top to bottom. The one I have now is 100ml, its a PITA to fill because the pump sucks it all up in a split second.


----------



## AndrewM56

Yeah even the 150ml it sucked it out pretty quick, I don't know if I would want a bigger one though, because any lower its not above the pump, with 2 long 6950s in my case I don't know if it would fit in-between the cd drive bay cage and the cards, without mounting it covering some of the wire routing grommets

I only had to re-fill 2-3 times to bleed the loop so dont think it would be worth the investment in a new res, Im happy with mine for now









I like your idea of the "advanced" top and then not having that one long tube going across everything, I think you can buy the top separate, I might do that

Also, check out Aqua Tuning they got a lot of interesting stuff there, and show they are supposed to get 250 advanced back in stock by end of this week
http://www.aquatuning.us/product_inf...-Advanced.html


----------



## CesarNYC

Aquatuning can be funny sometimes, they said they were going to have AP15s in stock yesterday and they pushed it back another 10 days. But when they do have things in stock they ship fast and cheap considering they are out of germany. I looked at your set up again and your probably right, any taller and you would either obstruct the HDDs in the 5.25 cages or you would be too low for the pump. Crap. Plan B is to mount it under the top of the case, though haven't really measured that part enough to know if it will fit either. I don't see people mount res horizontally, I hope its not for an important reason.


----------



## AndrewM56

Ah really, I was actually just filling up a cart with a bunch of stuff and one of the things I wanted was AP15s, wonder if I should just order and pay the shipping twice (only like $6 or something cheap) to get the other stuff I wanted (fan controller, other bits and bobs







)

Ive seen one person who had a horizontal tube res, not sure how you would go about filling it, and don't know where you would put it, with that big ek rad up there, there is literally no space to put like anything else, I was considering putting it just above the power supply (like in front of the water tube grommets on the back), it would probably fit there but your drain would have to go across your whole case but might look a bit better


----------



## longroadtrip

CesarNYC- They have 1 in stock at their BC online warehouse!
http://www.ncixus.com/products/53547...ater%20Blocks/


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndrewM56*


Finished my water cooling last night to, seem to notice a theme with everyone's choice of tube colour









I dont own a good camera so you get crap cell phone quality, sorry










Hey looks like you used the EK 240 Supreme kit? That's the same one I used...it looks like you installed the rad in the stock mounting location, and now one of your fans won't fit because it hits the memory? I had the same issue when my rad was inside. But to work around that, I moved the rad towards the front of the case, like closer to the side panel, so it would be further away from the motherboard. And then just lined up the mounting holes to some of the holes in the mesh and screwed it in like that. You should try it, that way you can run 4 fans in total.


----------



## AndrewM56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


Hey looks like you used the EK 240 Supreme kit? That's the same one I used...it looks like you installed the rad in the stock mounting location, and now one of your fans won't fit because it hits the memory? I had the same issue when my rad was inside. But to work around that, I moved the rad towards the front of the case, like closer to the side panel, so it would be further away from the motherboard. And then just lined up the mounting holes to some of the holes in the mesh and screwed it in like that. You should try it, that way you can run 4 fans in total.


Mine actually is like that already but the ram I have has pretty large heat sinks on it so 2nd fan still wont fit (i got 2 on top tho)







kind of gives me a good excuse to buy the new white corsair slim kits tho...

http://www.bestdirect.ca/products/?s...orsair%20white


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14502279*
> Looks good, seems like they give you plenty of slack in the tubing so you could mount it in a bunch of ways. How have your CPU temps responded?
> 
> The clear panel is probably the best looking upgrade you can get for this case. I really wanted to figure a way to include it into my rig as well, but too much stuff going inside would mean it would be a waste. I am going to have to live with my "Sleeper" status. Here is a pic of the 480, I am still working on wiring and installing temp probes; as well as waiting on another GPU. When I have it all done I will do a real photo spread with all the additions since I have a few now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nothing out of the ordinary on the outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beast on the inside:


Wow, absolute sleeper status going on for real. To take off your side panel and see those radiators there is amazing. Very creative doing so!


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14520784*
> CesarNYC- They have 1 in stock at their BC online warehouse!
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/53547/3831109840085/EK%20Water%20Blocks/


thanks for tracking that down, plus rep.

To tell the truth I am not sure anymore. I would normally just buy it and worry about fitment later, but I noticed my "spare parts" pile has been getting pretty big, need to plan a little better. I still like the idea of one or even two long rads in the loop, turning the loop into a "bomb" from Die Hard 3. All I would need is a digital read out that keeps track of coolant temperature strapped to one of the reservoirs, a few cables sleeved in blue and red and every time I opened the side panel I would wonder if I should power down or disarm it,







. Not sure if a "bomb" theme has been done before, or if its in poor taste, but I like the idea. The truth is I don't think there is enough space, and if there is I am going to have to plan it down to the mm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike;14522894*
> Wow, absolute sleeper status going on for real. To take off your side panel and see those radiators there is amazing. Very creative doing so!


thanks man, someone put that same rad up front where I have my 200mm rad, but it looks like it needed a bit of modification to make it happen, he took some very nice pics of the process here .
I on the other hand have done zero mods besides drilling holes to mount my pump and my 200 fan/rad, modless modding......


----------



## longroadtrip

really liking the bomb theme!!!

thanks for the rep too!


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, quite a lot of awesome water loops were seeing. Was there a sale or something?

I finally got my H100 installed. Man, what a lot of work. First, I tried it with fans on the inside and it fit. I was all amazed and everything until I tried to get the block installed. Lol, the rad and fans cleared the board components fine, but the pump/block is just too big and would not fit unless I left out a fan.
I was willing to do that, but I really wanted push pull. With the 600T and the H100 you only have two choices (without modding). Since the fans have to go on top, you can either push intake (dust problems) or pull exhaust (not as good as push). Wow, another inch in height on this case would have solved this problem, but then it wouldn't exactly be a mid tower I suppose.

Anyway, I decided to mod. I cut the front portion of the top of the case and the plastic cover out just enough for the size of a 120mm fan. I moved the H100 one fan length toward the front so it would clear the block/pump. Since I have a 1/2 depth fan controller in my top drive bays the assembly fit without any problems. The cuts turned out good. The worst thing of the experience was the feel of the block mount. It didn't feel right, like it wasn't making contact. Using a flashlight I was able to shine light between the block and the CPU. Not good. Turns out there was a row of three capacitors the edge of the block was hitting. Forced me to turn the block 90 degrees to avoid the capacitors, but once again I end up with my Corsair logo sideways.









Here was the test fit after cutting the case:









Test Fit Underneath:









After installing with the case reassembled:









Side view:









Just before my flashlight test:









After turning the block 90 degrees:









Closeup:









I think I may have killed a channel on my fan controller. The channel controlling the two "flow" fans is currently running at 100% and will not adjust. I'm hoping I just connected something wrong, but if I did damage it I think I'll just replace the MOSFET, perhaps with one a little more capable.

I will get some temps to compare with the H70 I was using tomorrow. So far there doesn't seem to be any difference but I haven't tortured it yet so we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14528585*
> Anyway, I decided to mod. I cut the front portion of the top of the case and the plastic cover out just enough for the size of a 120mm fan. I moved the H100 one fan length toward the front so it would clear the block/pump. Since I have a 1/2 depth fan controller in my top drive bays the assembly fit without any problems. The cuts turned out good. The worst thing of the experience was the feel of the block mount. It didn't feel right, like it wasn't making contact. Using a flashlight I was able to shine light between the block and the CPU. Not good. Turns out there was a row of three capacitors the edge of the block was hitting. Forced me to turn the block 90 degrees to avoid the capacitors, but once again I end up with my Corsair logo sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was the test fit after cutting the case:
> After installing with the case reassembled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> Closeup:


Great work man. I always thought another 120mm was meant to be up there, glad to see you pull it off. Curious to see what your temps are going to look like now, more exhaust and a bigger rad on the CPU should mean good things







.


----------



## Frontsidebus

Added a smaller rad and gpu to my loop. Looks a little messy but I'll tidy it up some other time...


----------



## Mergatroid

That's messy? I think it looks great! Nice clean small loops. Fit very well. Good job.

Can you tell us how you decided which way to put your fans? I expect the fan for the rear rad is on the exterior? I love those black hoses with the thinner diameter. They have a nice clean look. Reminds me of CeserNYC's build.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14533291*
> That's messy? I think it looks great! Nice clean small loops. Fit very well. Good job.
> 
> Can you tell us how you decided which way to put your fans? I expect the fan for the rear rad is on the exterior? I love those black hoses with the thinner diameter. They have a nice clean look. Reminds me of CeserNYC's build.


Assuming one of the Corsair fans on top is pulling... and it's a left over from your H70?


----------



## Frontsidebus

I've got 3 Akasa Apaches in a pull config. I'd have liked to have them inside in a push config but there is no room.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;14533794*
> I've got 3 Akasa Apaches in a pull config. I'd have liked to have them inside in a push config but there is no room.


Fans configuration in the 600T for WC is a lot of fun. It's a fact that intake on a rad will net better temps at the water block, but you still have to get rid of all that hot air being dumped inside the case. We have different rad placement but based on past set up I would make one of your rads intake. Not sure how big of a difference you will see, but it was a significant change in my rig.

For Mergatroid's new set up I would make the h100 fans intake and the last 120 up top as well as the rear 120 as exhaust. The GPU may be impacted by this configuration, when you test it you will find out for sure.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14534416*
> For Mergatroid's new set up I would make the h100 fans intake and the last 120 up top as well as the rear 120 as exhaust. The GPU may be impacted by this configuration, when you test it you will find out for sure.


Like this?










You say make the rad intake and the heat needs to be dumped out...
I guess I'm just lost because of all the resistance, there isn't good flow.
Smaller space would force it to flow. But the case is too big with a handful of obstructions. Seems like it becomes stale air.


----------



## Frontsidebus

I might have a play around later but I'm happy with my GPU temps. Hasn't affected my CPU temp so I'm happy about that. GPU is at stock clocks atm but I'm seeing 34 idle and 46 after a few hours of Crysis 2. Case inlet was 24'c. (I normally have it set to 18-20'c but I'm ill atm) The main thing was to silence that damn ATi reference turbojet cooler! Man that thing was loud. I'll start to clock this card now that it doesn't get close to 80'c any more...









*edit* By having that top 120 as exhaust next to the H100 as intake might cause warm air to be recirculated back inside.

I don't know if it would work but as the H100 is mounted at the front of the case it would be interesting to see if a cowling could be built so the H100 draws its air purely through the mesh drive covers...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14535410*
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say make the rad intake and the heat needs to be dumped out...
> I guess I'm just lost because of all the resistance, there isn't good flow.
> Smaller space would force it to flow. But the case is too big with a handful of obstructions. Seems like it becomes stale air.


I don't think you are familiar with Mergatroid's rig, your missing his bottom intke as well as his "cross flow" fans. Eithe way, I prescribe experimentation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;14535421*
> I might have a play around later but I'm happy with my GPU temps. Hasn't affected my CPU temp so I'm happy about that. GPU is at stock clocks atm but I'm seeing 34 idle and 46 after a few hours of Crysis 2. Case inlet was 24'c. (I normally have it set to 18-20'c but I'm ill atm) The main thing was to silence that damn ATi reference turbojet cooler! Man that thing was loud. I'll start to clock this card now that it doesn't get close to 80'c any more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* By having that top 120 as exhaust next to the H100 as intake might cause warm air to be recirculated back inside.
> 
> I don't know if it would work but as the H100 is mounted at the front of the case it would be interesting to see if a cowling could be built so the H100 draws its air purely through the mesh drive covers...


Good idea about the inlet.


----------



## eternal7trance

I won't lie, despite this case's bad cooling, I've decided to give in a give it another try. It just looks so good.


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

What bad cooling? My temps never break 65 degrees...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awkwardly Awesome;14536517*
> What bad cooling? My temps never break 65 degrees...


Compared to my old case, if I left everything stock, this case had some pretty bad load temps.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14536607*
> Compared to my old case, if I left everything stock, this case had some pretty bad load temps.


I see this as well. I just have to play around with the setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14536459*
> I don't think you are familiar with Mergatroid's rig, your missing his bottom intke as well as his "cross flow" fans. Eithe way, I prescribe experimentation.


Sorry, I overlooked them. Now makes more sense. Thanks.


----------



## jdangond

Finally got around to fixing the kink going from the 120 rad to the graphics card.

Before:









After:


----------



## twennywonn

Hello all I just bought the 600t and I have a quick question that is plaguing me.

If I buy the H100 and pull the top 200mm and set it up according to the manual I will have 2 intakes and 1 exhaust. Or do I just set the H100 as exhaust or do I change the front 200mm to an exhaust. Hopefully that all makes sense.

Or

Just but the H80 and leave the fans the way they are.

Important notes

The difference of the H80 and H100 is only 5 dollars for me through my work.

Also my case came with the new revised 1000 rpm fans.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond;14537176*
> Finally got around to fixing the kink going from the 120 rad to the graphics card.
> After:


That's a really clean, sweet loop you have there. Very compact. Nicely done.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twennywonn;14537427*
> Hello all I just bought the 600t and I have a quick question that is plaguing me.
> 
> If I buy the H100 and pull the top 200mm and set it up according to the manual I will have 2 intakes and 1 exhaust. Or do I just set the H100 as exhaust or do I change the front 200mm to an exhaust. Hopefully that all makes sense.
> 
> Or
> 
> Just but the H80 and leave the fans the way they are.
> 
> Important notes
> 
> The difference of the H80 and H100 is only 5 dollars for me through my work.
> 
> Also my case came with the new revised 1000 rpm fans.


Most are putting the H100 on top on the inside and exhausting / pulling out.

I've been thinking of ways to mount it on top outside and push from the inside. Seems like a lot of work. I think I've seen one person pushing in from the outside. There was 2-3 Graphite cases in the H100 thread.

The whole push / pull config... you won't have room unless you modify the case. Check the last page.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14538081*
> Most are putting the H100 on top on the inside and exhausting / pulling out.
> 
> I've been thinking of ways to mount it on top outside and push from the inside. Seems like a lot of work. I think I've seen one person pushing in from the outside. There was 2-3 Graphite cases in the H100 thread.
> 
> The whole push / pull config... you won't have room unless you modify the case. Check the last page.


i got mine pushing in, cause i dont see how pulling the air out from the radiator through the top grill to the fan to the top fan cover is gonna be a good smooth airflow.
yeah the case'll prob be a little more dusty, but i would think intake down from the top will have better performance.


----------



## longroadtrip

I have my H100 set as intake...my only exhaust fan is the AP-15 on the rear of the case. I'm getting great temps.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


I have my H100 set as intake...my only exhaust fan is the AP-15 on the rear of the case. I'm getting great temps.


Ic. Is there a how to on taking apart the 600T? There's gotta be a way to mount the rad on the outside and push... I'm staring at it and it doesn't seem too hard. I'm one of those torque it too hard and snap bolts on the car kind of guy...

I might just slap a Cooler Master A12025-20RB-3BN-F1 on the rear. Sucky thing is I have 2 blue and 2 red.


----------



## Mergatroid

Here we have a comparison of the H70 vs the H100 as close as I could make them.

The H70 temp set was taken the night before in the exact same conditions except it was 1c cooler. (I have verified my ambient temp with a multimeter).

We all know the answer to _The_ Question right? 42. Well, the answer to this question seems to be the lucky number 7.

Granted I have had a problem with my fan controller so I cannot turn down the group 5 "flow fans", but the rest of the conditions were as close as I could make them. I got a few really strange readings with the chipset temps, I have no idea why. In any case, adding in the 1c difference in ambient it looks to me like a pretty clear 7c drop in heavy load temps over a 20 minute test period from the H70 to the H100. The idle temps are at the throttled down 2.5GHz while the torture tests are at 3.3GHz. The torture tests were performed using Prime95 in default settings and Furmark also in default settings. Each test was 20 minutes.

Here is how similar the two units were in setup. I think it's a fairly even comparison:










And here is a screenshot of the temps in Access:










Here is a typical test:










I have to say a 7c drop is in the ballpark of what I expected (5-10c) but I was hoping for a little more.

I may consider intake on the H100 now if I can find something decent to use as a dust filter material to line the fans or upper grill with.

If anyone is wondering the interior "push" fans are the Corsair H100 stock fans, and the top "pull" fans are Scythe 1900RPM high speed Slipstream fans.

I should also mention that I really hate not knowing the fan speeds on the H100. And, their adjustment is really limited if you don't want to open your case to turn them down (it's loud with four fans running in the high speed range all the time). I may get the Corsair Link just so I can control the H100 fans. In the meantime, I might make a four way PWM splitter and run them all off my CPU_FAN header again so it's not so loud all the time. Having to open the case to adjust the fans is really inconvenient. I can see the Link being a nice addition (or a second fan controller). Better hurry up Corsair, can't wait forever...

Would I recommend the H100? Well, it's a great cooler and it will give better temps as intake if you don't mind periodically fighting dust demons (bunnies is just too nice for them) or getting some kind of filter happening (really, there's a filter on the front but not on the top?). Still a little on the pricy side even at $109. Would I purchase it in place of an H80? That's a tough question. I would love to test an H80 in the same conditions. Still, all the hydro series are good coolers, and each model is an incremental improvement over the last with an incremental price to go along with it.


----------



## Frontsidebus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdangond*


Finally got around to fixing the kink going from the 120 rad to the graphics card.

*snip*


Nice.
That's how I wanted my loop configured. The tubing wasn't having any of it though. I can't be bothered to strip it down for a while but when I do I'll get some angled conectors and show it who's boss.


----------



## Patrikc8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Here we have a comparison of the H70 vs the H100 as close as I could make them.

The H70 temp set was taken the night before in the exact same conditions except it was 1c cooler. (I have verified my ambient temp with a multimeter).

We all know the answer to _The_ Question right? 42. Well, the answer to this question seems to be the lucky number 7.

Granted I have had a problem with my fan controller so I cannot turn down the group 5 "flow fans", but the rest of the conditions were as close as I could make them. I got a few really strange readings with the chipset temps, I have no idea why. In any case, adding in the 1c difference in ambient it looks to me like a pretty clear 7c drop in heavy load temps over a 20 minute test period from the H70 to the H100. The idle temps are at the throttled down 2.5GHz while the torture tests are at 3.3GHz. The torture tests were performed using Prime95 in default settings and Furmark also in default settings. Each test was 20 minutes.

Here is how similar the two units were in setup. I think it's a fairly even comparison:










And here is a screenshot of the temps in Access:










Here is a typical test:










I have to say a 7c drop is in the ballpark of what I expected (5-10c) but I was hoping for a little more.

I may consider intake on the H100 now if I can find something decent to use as a dust filter material to line the fans or upper grill with.

If anyone is wondering the interior "push" fans are the Corsair H100 stock fans, and the top "pull" fans are Scythe 1900RPM high speed Slipstream fans.

I should also mention that I really hate not knowing the fan speeds on the H100. And, their adjustment is really limited if you don't want to open your case to turn them down (it's loud with four fans running in the high speed range all the time). I may get the Corsair Link just so I can control the H100 fans. In the meantime, I might make a four way PWM splitter and run them all off my CPU_FAN header again so it's not so loud all the time. Having to open the case to adjust the fans is really inconvenient. I can see the Link being a nice addition (or a second fan controller). Better hurry up Corsair, can't wait forever...

Would I recommend the H100? Well, it's a great cooler and it will give better temps as intake if you don't mind periodically fighting dust demons (bunnies is just too nice for them) or getting some kind of filter happening (really, there's a filter on the front but not on the top?). Still a little on the pricy side even at $109. Wold I purchase it in place of an H80? That's a tough question. I would love to test an H80 in the same conditions. Still, all the hydro series are good coolers, and each model is an incremental improvement over the last with an incremental price to go along with it.


So i just got the 600T White edition and i have 4 additional 120mm fans (Gelid Wing 12) which i want to use to cool my gpu (GTX480) by placing them all on the mesh panel. I also have a H60 which i was thinking of positioning where the stock 120mm fan was on the case but could i move it next to the 200mm stock fan on top or would it not fit. i feel that having the front 200mm and 4 120mm (1500RPM) as intake and only the top 200mm and my h60 as exaust it wouldnt be enough to circulate the air, do not my 480 is the GTX480 lightning so its not ref. So i myself am puzzled what to do.

I also saw on your diagram you had a fan (2) on the base of the case next to the PSU, i havent gotten my case yet but is there an openening there for a fan?

Thanks


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patrikc8*


I also saw on your diagram you had a fan (2) on the base of the case next to the PSU, i havent gotten my case yet but is there an openening there for a fan?

Thanks


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdangond*


Finally got around to fixing the kink going from the 120 rad to the graphics card. 










Exactly what you needed. Have you seen a change in temps without the kink? Should have gotten better flow without the kink, just curious how big of an impact a kink makes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twennywonn*


Hello all I just bought the 600t and I have a quick question that is plaguing me.

If I buy the H100 and pull the top 200mm and set it up according to the manual I will have 2 intakes and 1 exhaust. Or do I just set the H100 as exhaust or do I change the front 200mm to an exhaust. Hopefully that all makes sense.

Or

Just but the H80 and leave the fans the way they are.

Important notes

The difference of the H80 and H100 is only 5 dollars for me through my work.

Also my case came with the new revised 1000 rpm fans.


For a 5 dollar difference I would definitely get the H100. You don't have to make it intake, you might not squeeze out every degree from it that way, but I am sure it will still perform admirably. I would experiment,make it intake, see how it impacts your chipset temps, then decide.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


Ic. Is there a how to on taking apart the 600T? There's gotta be a way to mount the rad on the outside and push... I'm staring at it and it doesn't seem too hard. I'm one of those torque it too hard and snap bolts on the car kind of guy...

I might just slap a Cooler Master A12025-20RB-3BN-F1 on the rear. Sucky thing is I have 2 blue and 2 red.










I haven't seen a guide either, but its six tabs on either side to remove the end piece/molding. I would't go Great Ape on the tabs but they seem pretty sturdy and have removed the front several times with no issues.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patrikc8*


So i just got the 600T White edition and i have 4 additional 120mm fans (Gelid Wing 12) which i want to use to cool my gpu (GTX480) by placing them all on the mesh panel. I also have a H60 which i was thinking of positioning where the stock 120mm fan was on the case but could i move it next to the 200mm stock fan on top or would it not fit. i feel that having the front 200mm and 4 120mm (1500RPM) as intake and only the top 200mm and my h60 as exaust it wouldnt be enough to circulate the air, do not my 480 is the GTX480 lightning so its not ref. So i myself am puzzled what to do.

I also saw on your diagram you had a fan (2) on the base of the case next to the PSU, i havent gotten my case yet but is there an openening there for a fan?

Thanks










A 200mm fan and a 120 fan overlap so you couldn't mount both, sorry. With modding it would be possible. Also no opening at the bottom but thats an easy mod.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrischoi*












The dremel is the more versatile tool, can make blow holes as well as remove grills or make windows. But for perfect circles, I like a 4.5" hole saw for 120mm fans.


----------



## chrischoi

Can you come over and drill a hole for me? I'll give you $10.

Here's a crap pic. I'm gonna grab a 570 shortly... and need to clean up some wires.










In.


----------



## longroadtrip

NVM

@Mergatroid Great job on the testing and results!!! +1 Rep


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


Can you come over and drill a hole for me? I'll give you $10.

Here's a crap pic. I'm gonna grab a 570 shortly... and need to clean up some wires.










In.


Looks great!!! Can't wait to see it with the 570 and wire management done!


----------



## chrischoi

I put in 2 12" CCFL's and I don't know where to run the wire. It's white and hideous. So troublesome... I'm so lazy.


----------



## longroadtrip

That's part of the art of building a great system! What sets an average build vs. a great build are the little details like wire mgmt, sleeving, etc...


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


Just a matter of cutting the mesh out on the top of the case. That would do the trick, but don't cut too much, the rad needs something to mount to.

Be careful when tightening the rad down with the screws from Corsair...mine were a little long and could have bent the fins on the radiator.


I'm not that ballsy and lack confidence. Maybe if I could buy a spare top mesh thing...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


Can you come over and drill a hole for me? I'll give you $10.

Here's a crap pic. I'm gonna grab a 570 shortly... and need to clean up some wires.










In.


sure, i will email it to you


----------



## Liquidpain

Hey whats going on folks. I was wondering if having 2 GTX580 twinfrozer 2 cards in this case is safe if ambient temps were around 30c. It's either that or 2 EVGA superclocked 580s. I will use the mesh panel if I have to.


----------



## jdangond

Quote:



Exactly what you needed. Have you seen a change in temps without the kink? Should have gotten better flow without the kink, just curious how big of an impact a kink makes.


Looks like it may have made a 1-2 degrees difference lowest idle temp for the gpu was 29c now it drops to 27-28c


----------



## drum corp 24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


Can you come over and drill a hole for me? I'll give you $10.

Here's a crap pic. I'm gonna grab a 570 shortly... and need to clean up some wires.










In.


can you please take some picture from above when you remove the upper grill? thank you!


----------



## azianai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Hey whats going on folks. I was wondering if having 2 GTX580 twinfrozer 2 cards in this case is safe if ambient temps were around 30c. It's either that or 2 EVGA superclocked 580s. I will use the mesh panel if I have to.


my 2 EVGA GTX 580s run fine in the case, i have a 200mm fan over the mesh side window too.
i'd recommend the reference cooler to exhaust out over the TF2 tbh, even using mesh window and what not, i don't trust the case to be able to exhaust that much heat out efficiently.


----------



## chrischoi

Yup.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patrikc8;14541953*
> So i just got the 600T White edition and i have 4 additional 120mm fans (Gelid Wing 12) which i want to use to cool my gpu (GTX480) by placing them all on the mesh panel. I also have a H60 which i was thinking of positioning where the stock 120mm fan was on the case but could i move it next to the 200mm stock fan on top or would it not fit. i feel that having the front 200mm and 4 120mm (1500RPM) as intake and only the top 200mm and my h60 as exaust it wouldnt be enough to circulate the air, do not my 480 is the GTX480 lightning so its not ref. So i myself am puzzled what to do.
> 
> I also saw on your diagram you had a fan (2) on the base of the case next to the PSU, i havent gotten my case yet but is there an openening there for a fan?
> 
> Thanks


You may have a hard time installing the H60 (or any other rad) on the top, especially in the rear position. In the Front you can do it by moving the rad to the left by about an inch and drilling new mounting holes. You have no room to move in the rear-top position.

As for the bottom fan, as others have noted







it's a job for Superdremel!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14543651*
> NVM
> 
> @Mergatroid Great job on the testing and results!!! +1 Rep


tyvm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;14544013*
> Hey whats going on folks. I was wondering if having 2 GTX580 twinfrozer 2 cards in this case is safe if ambient temps were around 30c. It's either that or 2 EVGA superclocked 580s. I will use the mesh panel if I have to.


That's no problem. You may want to experiment with your fans though. Corsair George has mentioned that with cards that exhaust into the case they have seen good temps using the top fans as intake and the bottom front fans as exhaust. Don't the Frozr cards exhaust into the case? Something to think about.

I'm basically using two 6970 reference cards so it's hard to compare. If you have the side mesh set up with more fans it should be no problem.


----------



## Patrikc8

Thanks guys, it's such a beautiful case


----------



## chrischoi

So I tried Push then Pull with the H100... one way the GPU temps goes up 2-3c the other way the CPU goes up 2-3c.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14557531*
> So I tried Push then Pull with the H100... one way the GPU temps goes up 2-3c the other way the CPU goes up 2-3c.


There are one too many internet myths in the WC forums, but many agree that low speed fans should be used to pull, Medium speed fans in either side, and High speed fans should be push. So what speed setting did you use on the fans?


----------



## eternal7trance

I just bought the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146003 for my 2nd try with this case. Does anyone know if these fans fit with no mods or will I have to drill my own holes?


----------



## longroadtrip

You will have to modify your drive cages so they fit in between them and the case, or you can move them to the secondary spot in front of the PSU.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14558868*
> You will have to modify your drive cages so they fit in between them and the case, or you can move them to the secondary spot in front of the PSU.


What about the screw holes?


----------



## longroadtrip

Not sure on those..just know that they are 10mm thicker than the stock fans...


----------



## eternal7trance

This case just looks so damn good that I'm willing to sacrifice some cooling for looks. But I figured the NZXT fans will be a nice boost over the junk fans that come with the case.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I thought about getting this case but after reading reviews of the paint chipping off, window creaking when its not even being moved and the side mesh that falls apart after a few uses, I decided not to waste my $150

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/corsair_graphite_600t_white/


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14559198*
> I thought about getting this case but after reading reviews of the paint chipping off, window creaking when its not even being moved and the side mesh that falls apart after a few uses, I decided not to waste my $150


I didn't really like this case and I returned it, but only because I felt the cooling was terrible and I didn't want to deal with it.

I am not a gentle person, and if someone chipped paint on their case, that HAS to be a user error. I dropped stuff in the case and nothing happened. The side window does click from the heat so that is strange. However, the side mesh panel stays on with no problem, so again, user error.

I don't know where you read these reviews, but it sounds like they are all a bunch of massive failures who beat their case in with a baseball bat and expect it to stay normal.

Edit: Now I am buying the case again and I'm going to get better cooling for it. So hopefully all goes well.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Dunno what your cooling standards are but it looks better the my Antec mini p-180 in stock form. I added link to review I read that wasn't favorable


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14559311*
> Dunno what your cooling standards are but it looks better the my Antec mini p-180 in stock form. I added link to review I read that wasn't favorable


I'm very picky because the Raven I have cools very well.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14559198*
> I thought about getting this case but after reading reviews of the paint chipping off, window creaking when its not even being moved and the side mesh that falls apart after a few uses, I decided not to waste my $150
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/corsair_graphite_600t_white/


I've never had a problem with the side window on mine. I did tighten it up a bit when I got it though, that could be the problem that some users are seeing. The mesh doesn't fall apart after a couple uses, one just has to take care with it. I've swapped mine out a few times. Paint chipping off would have to come from abuse, the case is powder-coated, it doesn't chip easily. I dropped mine on it's face once, Corsair immediately sent me out new drive bay covers to replace the damaged ones at no cost. Cooling isn't the best in the world, but with a few slight tweaks, it can be a very cool case and certainly a w/c dream with all of the space inside. Overall, the review wasn't bad at all, had a couple of small critiques that are easily remedied.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14559311*
> Dunno what your cooling standards are but it looks better the my Antec mini p-180 in stock form. I added link to review I read that wasn't favorable


That linked review gave it a silver award, and the reviewer said he liked it but it wasn't a 100%. Everyones standards are different but I wouldn't call that unfavorable. As for the review, I agree with most of it. The case can be creaky, never noticed it with the window on but it does make a "tin can" noise when it heats up and expands/cools down. The mesh panel I don't believe was designed to be swapped out often, I have swapped out the mesh with the window less than a dozen times and the tabs look a little worn. But they are still plenty strong, they are holding up a 480rad with no problems. Paint to me doesn't seem to be a problem, but the plastic pieces can get scratched or scuffed if you don't watch what you are doing. The fan controller is a very weak point on this case too.......To be sure this is a middle of the pack performance case, but it looks hot and like so many other things in life we give the better looking stuff a little more slack. Name one case that you can fit a 480 rad, a 200mm rad, a 120 rad, and a 240, at the same time, with no mods?

Yeah the NZXT fans help and move plenty air, but they are noisy, thats for sure. Then again I haven't seen how well the new model stock fans perform either, they are supposedly stronger but louder. Mounting wise you could use the fan grill itself as mounting holes, but you will only be able to get two of the four holes to line up. To get all four you can drill two more holes, or some other mod (zip ties, crazy glue, velcro, I have seen a lot of solutions)


----------



## 1ceTr0n

What are you guys doing to remedy the small nitpicks with the case? I have no desire or need to water cool, im just "thinking" about getting a new case with my new build as im a bit of a case whore. Antec has really let me down recently, nothing they make remotely interests me, they are all ugly or non functional as sin IMO.

Other case makers arn't much better either. There's nothing original anymore. I missed the days when you had to fire up a dremel and actually hack and mod your case to make it special. The cookie cutter wanna be ultimate cooling/gamer cases look like utter shiat from most makers


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Ahh hell...after watching this vid now I really want one!!


----------



## chrischoi

It's like a CM Scout clone or something... You just need to solve the puzzle.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14560170*
> It's like a CM Scout clone or something... You just need to solve the puzzle.


What?? And the scout is ugly


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Oh hell, the more vids I watch on that white one, the more I want it really badly. Wish it was on sale at newegg.....


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14559959*
> What are you guys doing to remedy the small nitpicks with the case? I have no desire or need to water cool, im just "thinking" about getting a new case with my new build as im a bit of a case whore. Antec has really let me down recently, nothing they make remotely interests me, they are all ugly or non functional as sin IMO.
> 
> Other case makers arn't much better either. There's nothing original anymore. I missed the days when you had to fire up a dremel and actually hack and mod your case to make it special. The cookie cutter wanna be ultimate cooling/gamer cases look like utter shiat from most makers


I've added a fan to my 5.25 drive bays, switched over to the H100 CPU cooler (from a Megahalems w/ AP-15 P/P,) using AP-15s as exhaust fans. My cooling needs aren't that extreme though. With this config, I idle at 29-30C with a 25C ambient. If I am going for a high OC, I'll pull the side panel off and either run fans on the mesh or just keep it off depending...

Didn't have a problem with any of the other nitpicks...fan controller is fine for my needs, paint is perfect, fans have been swapped out w/ Xiggy blue LEDs (same fan as old stock in blue.)

Is it the highest airflow or coolest temp case out there? Absolutely not, but it will perform well enough to meet the needs of 99% of users out there and it is by far one of the best looking and easiest cases to build in.


----------



## eternal7trance

Mine just came in today! Now I just have to wait for the fans and the motherboard and it's time for another rebuild this weekend.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14559959*
> What are you guys doing to remedy the small nitpicks with the case? I have no desire or need to water cool, im just "thinking" about getting a new case with my new build as im a bit of a case whore. Antec has really let me down recently, nothing they make remotely interests me, they are all ugly or non functional as sin IMO.
> 
> Other case makers aren't much better either. There's nothing original anymore. I missed the days when you had to fire up a dremel and actually hack and mod your case to make it special. The cookie cutter wanna be ultimate cooling/gamer cases look like utter shiat from most makers


What are you looking for in a case? Only cooling performance? Then get a different case. This is not a top end cooling case (without mods). What else is there? I have the side window, never had an issue with it. The fan controller sucks, but I've never seen a stock case fan controller I like.

Sure, the case does creak a bit when I torture the crap out of it for temp comparisons, but not under normal usage. (I've had lots of other cases that do the same thing).

This is a big mid-tower. It does things and fits things that no other mid tower can pull off. It has awesome cable management (so good other companies have copied it). It has removable and repositionable drive bays (a BIG plus in my book), easy to clean air filters (some people who's sole concern is cooling remove them).

Every case has its compromise. I bought this particular case because I fell in love with the interior. After seeing inside it Corsair could have made it look like a peanut and I still would have bought it.

Really, for me now the most important things are cable management, painted interior, enough drive bays for my purposes (optical and hard drive), bottom power supply mount, room for at least one rad (multiple rads in this case, go back a few pages and check out CesarNYC's build to see just how much can be stuffed in this case).

It seems to me you are enamored with the white version. That's great, but hardly a reason to purchase a case.

If I was going to purchase a new case now, I think I might pick up the Corsair 650D. I really like the looks of that case, and it had almost an identical interior. Same size.

In any case, I doubt the best way to go about things is to go into an enthusiast club for a product and list your complaints about it.

If you want to see pure awesomeness, go back to the beginning of this thread and LOOK AT THE BUILDS!

IMHO, they speak for themselves.

Your last comments just kill me. Obviously you have not read much of this thread.

At least look at this page:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-264.html

It shows two of the four rads Cesar has in his rig (FOUR RADS!!!!!), and it shows my case with a modded top and bottom. This case is a modder's dream. You wanna dremel things? Man, I can't think of many cases that are more suited to being modded. Those other expensive cases, I look at them as the Porsches and Lamborghinis of computer cases. I look at the Corsair cases as the muscle cars of computer cases. They're great when you purchase them, but if you modify them they get even better. Lots of owners do exactly that, as seen in all the builds in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14557531*
> So I tried Push then Pull with the H100... one way the GPU temps goes up 2-3c the other way the CPU goes up 2-3c.


That's exactly why I was using my H70 as exhaust. I did the same test and got pretty much the same results. I decided I could put up with a couple more degrees on the CPU to not only keep more dust out of my case and rad, but keep my chipset and video cards a little cooler. I now have my H100 as push/pull exhaust for the same reason.

However, I'l looking for a little screening I can use as a dust filter because I would like to try intake at least once with the H100 before I make a permanent decision.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14560205*
> What?? And the scout is ugly


The 600T is has the identical layout as one of the Cooler Master cases. It's a clone... Might just be missing the bottom fan cut out on the 600T. I'm not saying who copied who. I'm just saying it's out there.

It's not the Storm Scout. I just have to find it.


----------



## Frontsidebus

Lol yes since i took a Dremmel to mine...


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14561261*
> The 600T is has the identical layout as one of the Cooler Master cases. It's a clone... Might just be missing the bottom fan cut out on the 600T. I'm not saying who copied who. I'm just saying it's out there.
> 
> It's not the Storm Scout. I just have to find it.


I'd really like to know this, since we designed and tooled the case from scratch and it's just about the only case with its dimensions I've seen.

There are a lot of cases with similar layouts, but they all have a few flaws that we didn't like - so we corrected them. No cable routing? Fixed. Not enough room for long GPUs? Fixed. Hard drive trays in the way of airflow from front fan? Fixed. SSDs can't be mounted in existing trays? Fixed. Can't fit internal watercooling? Fixed. Only 7 PCI slots? Fixed.

There are a lot of cases that look very similar to each other - even Rosewill has cases with similar layouts - it's a very common layout for a very good reason - it works well. But there are nitpicky annoying things on most of them, so we tried to fix them.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14561729*
> I'd really like to know this, since we designed and tooled the case from scratch and it's just about the only case with its dimensions I've seen.
> 
> There are a lot of cases with similar layouts, but they all have a few flaws that we didn't like - so we corrected them. No cable routing? Fixed. Not enough room for long GPUs? Fixed. Hard drive trays in the way of airflow from front fan? Fixed. SSDs can't be mounted in existing trays? Fixed. Can't fit internal watercooling? Fixed. Only 7 PCI slots? Fixed.
> 
> There are a lot of cases that look very similar to each other - even Rosewill has cases with similar layouts - it's a very common layout for a very good reason - it works well. But there are nitpicky annoying things on most of them, so we tried to fix them.


I have yet to see any case in the mid tower category that even comes close to being as good as the 600T. It's the best case I have ever owned.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14561193*
> 
> It seems to me you are enamored with the white version. That's great, but hardly a reason to purchase a case.


It is for me, but dont' get so butthurt about a little critisism on your beloved case that came from one website and one not entirely well informed possible purchaser. Take a prozac and chill. And I never said I needed maximum air cooling performance, stop putting words in my mouth. I was simply asking if there was any truth to the gripes that overclockers review had on the case but it seems like someone got a little anal on the defense. Perhaps call a Mod if you feel like your very existence is being threatned cause someone doesn't agree with your viewpoint on a computer case?

I"ll wait and see if a sale happens for the 600T before jumping my beloved Antec ship after all these years, Corsair has me intriqued at this point, nothing more....


----------



## eternal7trance

It's $10 off and free shipping on newegg atm.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

If it was $25 rebate, i'd be a bit more willing to throw out the debit card but I just bought a $1200 Dell 30" so im kinda strapped at the moment.


----------



## eternal7trance

Just wondering. Why would you buy a such a high end monitor for such a low end computer? I wouldn't mind one of those monitors myself.

Edit: I ask that because you're going to cap out that GPU real quick playing at that resolution.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14562285*
> Just wondering. Why would you buy a such a high end monitor for such a low end computer? I wouldn't mind one of those monitors myself.
> 
> Edit: I ask that because you're going to cap out that GPU real quick playing at that resolution.


Because he can. Lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14561729*
> I'd really like to know this, since we designed and tooled the case from scratch and it's just about the only case with its dimensions I've seen.
> 
> There are a lot of cases with similar layouts, but they all have a few flaws that we didn't like - so we corrected them. No cable routing? Fixed. Not enough room for long GPUs? Fixed. Hard drive trays in the way of airflow from front fan? Fixed. SSDs can't be mounted in existing trays? Fixed. Can't fit internal watercooling? Fixed. Only 7 PCI slots? Fixed.
> 
> There are a lot of cases that look very similar to each other - even Rosewill has cases with similar layouts - it's a very common layout for a very good reason - it works well. But there are nitpicky annoying things on most of them, so we tried to fix them.


Sorry George. I didn't mean that you guys copied a layout... I was looking at a review of the 600T, they showed side by side comparison... and it was identical. That's why I call it a clone.

I'm going to try and find that article. Been looking for it... I forget what I was searching for on Google to run into that. I am also 100% sure that it wasn't a 650D or anything next to it which I think is similar.

I saw it and was thinking... Oh really? Made me wish I had a bottom inlet.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14562285*
> Just wondering. Why would you buy a such a high end monitor for such a low end computer? I wouldn't mind one of those monitors myself.
> 
> Edit: I ask that because you're going to cap out that GPU real quick playing at that resolution.


I have a new build coming in the next few months, but i've been really wanting to test drive one of these dell 30'' flagships and OMG its.......farking huge and beautiful!!!


----------



## longroadtrip

@Freezebyte...if you choose to go w/ the 600t, can't wait to see your build!

Just ordered some more sleeving, acrylic, and mesh to do a little work on mine! Going to mesh and resleeve my PSU and create a cover for the hdds that lights up. Kinda like what Pascal1973 did here but with a twist...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14562578*
> I have a new build coming in the next few months, but i've been really wanting to test drive one of these dell 30'' flagships and OMG its.......farking huge and beautiful!!!


30 inches of IPS is nice, 7ms response time is respectable, and 99% adobeRGB coverage is awesome. For digital photography I would say its a great choice. For gaming, I think three 24inch IPS monitors, with faster response times would be nicer, more screen real estate and eyefinity or nvidia surround is a sight to behold. Don't get me wrong 30 inches is awesome too, I remember my first Apple Cinema Display, back in 2004 a 30 incher was sick. You would still have the same problem though, you won't be able to do much of any high end gaming without serious upgrades. 1200 dollars will be just a drop in the bucket if you go down the road of building a rig to push that monitor


----------



## Frontsidebus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14561729*
> I'd really like to know this, since we designed and tooled the case from scratch and it's just about the only case with its dimensions I've seen.
> 
> There are a lot of cases with similar layouts, but they all have a few flaws that we didn't like - so we corrected them. No cable routing? Fixed. Not enough room for long GPUs? Fixed. Hard drive trays in the way of airflow from front fan? Fixed. SSDs can't be mounted in existing trays? Fixed. Can't fit internal watercooling? Fixed. Only 7 PCI slots? Fixed.
> 
> There are a lot of cases that look very similar to each other - even Rosewill has cases with similar layouts - it's a very common layout for a very good reason - it works well. But there are nitpicky annoying things on most of them, so we tried to fix them.


You guys must have done something right as I've been using the same case since early 2004. There have been other cases over the years that I was tempted by but never really liked enough to replace my old PAC-T01...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14562165*
> It is for me, but dont' get so butthurt about a little critisism on your beloved case that came from one website and one not entirely well informed possible purchaser. Take a prozac and chill. And I never said I needed maximum air cooling performance, stop putting words in my mouth. I was simply asking if there was any truth to the gripes that overclockers review had on the case but it seems like someone got a little anal on the defense. Perhaps call a Mod if you feel like your very existence is being threatned cause someone doesn't agree with your viewpoint on a computer case?
> 
> I"ll wait and see if a sale happens for the 600T before jumping my beloved Antec ship after all these years, Corsair has me intriqued at this point, nothing more....


As Homer says, I don't go for those XXX shenanigans. I criticize this case all the time (as I mentioned, maybe try reading the thread). I never said you wanted max airflow, I _asked_ if that was what you were looking for. Believe me, I wouldn't put _anything_ in your mouth. The only thing I was a little anal about was telling you to go look at the builds in the thread and finding your comment about modding pretty strange considering how modifiable this case is (which you would know if you read at least some of the thread). Everything else was FYI, and I'm not the one who got a little "butthurt".


----------



## sirsaechao

Anyone got pics of a H100 on their 600T?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Man, only thinking about the case and already i'm thinking about what I wanna do to it to give it that "personal" look. I haven't been this excited about a case in awhile. Looks like I can upgrade the front 200mm van with a bigger one from frozen cpu and really get some airflow in the sucker


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14575651*
> Man, only thinking about the case and already i'm thinking about what I wanna do to it to give it that "personal" look. I haven't been this excited about a case in awhile. Looks like I can upgrade the front 200mm van with a bigger one from frozen cpu and really get some airflow in the sucker


I'm going to try the NZXT ones that have 166 cfm.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14575701*
> I'm going to try the NZXT ones that have 166 cfm.


Let me know how it turns out, I was looking at that one also


----------



## elrui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14576363*
> Let me know how it turns out, I was looking at that one also


I run that fan in my 600t white. It is a bit louder than the stock corsair fan but it moves a lot more air and looks sweet. Beware you can't just screw it into the case however due to it actually being a 192mm fan not 200mm. I ziptied mine to the screw holes and it works just fine.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsaechao;14575234*
> Anyone got pics of a H100 on their 600T?


Page 264 and the bottom of 266.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrui;14576948*
> I run that fan in my 600t white. It is a bit louder than the stock corsair fan but it moves a lot more air and looks sweet. Beware you can't just screw it into the case however due to it actually being a 192mm fan not 200mm. I ziptied mine to the screw holes and it works just fine.


This one is what I was looking at

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10435/fan-686/NZXT_FN-200_200mm_x_30mm_High_Performance_Case_Fan_-_1300_RPM.html?tl=g36c15s714


----------



## elrui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freezebyte*


This one is what I was looking at

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...?tl=g36c15s714


Yes, that is the fan I have, it won't match your screw holes.


----------



## jdangond

Added some lighting and changed the front fan for a cooler master. Also, moved the hard drive cage back I think it looks a little better pushed back.

Hard drive cage in the front:









Moved back:


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdangond*


Added some lighting and changed the front fan for a cooler master. Also, moved the hard drive cage back I think it looks a little better pushed back.

Moved back:










That's just... WOAH!









Nice job dude! (or dudette...?)


----------



## jdangond

Quote:



Nice job dude! (or dudette...?)


dude...and thanks for the comment.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdangond*


dude...and thanks for the comment.


Well I once said dude to someone but it was a girl... So I'm saying the two! Don't take it personnal!


----------



## jdangond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;14584298*
> Well I once said dude to someone but it was a girl... So I'm saying the two! Don't take it personnal!


didn't mean to come off as taking it personal... was just saying thanks for the
Quote:


> WOAH!


comment you made before.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond;14583589*
> Added some lighting and changed the front fan for a cooler master. Also, moved the hard drive cage back I think it looks a little better pushed back.
> 
> Hard drive cage in the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved back:


what did you use to add lighting?


----------



## jdangond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz;14586438*
> what did you use to add lighting?


blue 12" cold cathode mounted on the top and the leds from the front fan.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Anyone know if you can mount a HDD In the 5.25'' bay areas? I wanna do away with both HDD cages for max intake airflow


----------



## tianh

Just opened up my Corsair 650d and one of the standoffs has a thingy in it, how do I take it off? Thanks


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14597055*
> Anyone know if you can mount a HDD In the 5.25'' bay areas? I wanna do away with both HDD cages for max intake airflow


No they don't fit. What people have been doing is using the void beneath the case, as the pedestal the case sits on his hollow, and mount the HDDs under the case. Its a very cool stealth mod.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14597055*
> Anyone know if you can mount a HDD In the 5.25'' bay areas? I wanna do away with both HDD cages for max intake airflow


You mean like this??










That is my HDD and SSD in my 5.25 bays. Turned sideways so the cables go out toward the back panel. Here is the link to some pictures of it. Attaching another photo of the old cdrom I tore apart to get the tray to mount the drives to.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14597226*
> No they don't fit. What people have been doing is using the void beneath the case, as the pedestal the case sits on his hollow, and mount the HDDs under the case. Its a very cool stealth mod.


Yeah problem with that is its gonna transfer HDD vibration and motor noise right into the case which drives me apeshiat crazy.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;14597201*
> Just opened up my Corsair 650d and one of the standoffs has a thingy in it, how do I take it off? Thanks


I believe this is the standoff that you don't put a screw in. It holds the mobo in position for you so the other standoffs can be screwed in.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14597783*
> Yeah problem with that is its gonna transfer HDD vibration and motor noise right into the case which drives me apeshiat crazy.


I don't know,they have been using 3M Double Bond-O thermal tape. It's mil spec grade adhesive that is thick to absorb vibration.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14597841*
> I don't know,they have been using 3M Double Bond-O thermal tape. It's mil spec grade adhesive that is thick to absorb vibration.


Huhh?? Where and how are you gonna stick tape to the hDD?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

George, any chance in the future of giving us an adapter for the front USB 3.0 to be plugged into mobo headers like the one with the 400R, even for sale separately?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I'm working my butt off this week and next work wise, so I feel I deserve to treat myself on top of my new Dell U3011, so I placed order with the egg for a sexa white Corsair 600T! Can't wait to get it, hope it arrives with no damage







*UPS, im talking to you*


----------



## NoDoz

Is there any good pics how the stock lighting from the fans light up the case with a window?


----------



## Robilar

Here is my recent addition.

BTW, the fans on the Corsair 600TM spin at max rotation between 900-930 RPM


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Here is my recent addition.

BTW, the fans on the Corsair 600TM spin at max rotation between 900-930 RPM


did the stock 200mm fans have flat blades or where they serrated with a curve in the blades? Just curious which version they ship with now. Supposed to be 1000rpm.


----------



## Robilar

Serrated curved and these do not do 1000 RPM, they run just north of 900.


----------



## YangerD

Case looks great Robilar







But with so many LEDs doesn't it bother you at night?


----------



## Robilar

Nah, its under the desk so its not too visible. My last case was much brighter.

One thing to note is that you can populate all 4 fan slots in the door without it interfering with the Corsair H80 (which sticks out quite a bit).


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Serrated curved and these do not do 1000 RPM, they run just north of 900.


Sounds about right, plus or minus 10%. On the side panel, the top right and left corners, how is the figment? Any bulge or do the lay flat? I actually have another 600T coming in tomorrow. Initially the case came with 70cfm fans and was panned for poor air flow. Not sure if there are any reviews with the newer fans, please let us know how your temps behave with the stock configuration.


----------



## Robilar

Bear in mind I have 4 Bitfenix Spectre fans in the door that will make a big difference in temps.


----------



## NoDoz

WELL...I just received my 600t that I waited 2 weeks for shipping. Took it out of the box and the front piece has paint missing and is scratched. Wonder if corsair could send me a new front piece? Yeah its not that bad but you know... Im putting alot of money in my current build and want it to look good. My camera isnt good so its hard to pick up it looks alot worse in person.


----------



## NoDoz

So disappointing gah


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14602723*
> Serrated curved and these do not do 1000 RPM, they run just north of 900.


Do they appear to move a considerable amount of air? I am contemplating picking one up from Corsair to replace the old one I have up front. Higher CFM rating (I think they are rated ~20 CFM more) and the smoked plastic seems to be worth the $15 IMHO.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz;14603631*
> So disappointing gah


PM or Corsair George or shoot him an email

Or go through Corsair's Customer Service, im sure they'll take care of it
Pictures seem to just be the front side shell, they may just send you the replacement shell (you can remove that part of the case)

Ok so here's my "finalized" case until i can find some small 120mmX12mm or something fans to put under the radiator:









And i got a request from someone (Forgot who) to do airflow fan arrows, so here:









5.25" Drivebay is just a 120mm fan i stuck in there
Intake down to the H100
GTX exhaust out, and rear exhaust out.
big 200mm is intake
and side panel is intake

and the big side panel fan is intake:


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz;14603631*
> So disappointing gah


Definitely try the RMA route, may be slow going (they are experiencing delays of 5-6 additional days), but I have heard of them sending out new bezels so I am sure it will get done.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Errr why in the world did it take 2 weeks to get the case? No shipping is that slow


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14597783*
> Yeah problem with that is its gonna transfer HDD vibration and motor noise right into the case which drives me apeshiat crazy.


I dont have any problem with vibrations out of my HDD. And I like my rig to be quiet. Most my fans are 1300RPM Akasa Apaches on PWM. My HDD is a WD Black 1TB.

I think I dont have any vibration problems because of the tight fit of the drive into the case. Literally, it fits tighter than a normal 5.25 devices (like an optical drive). When I slide in my optical drive, it has a 1/16 to 1/8 inch play(up and down). My HDD and SSD is a tight fit with no play, but not so tight that it would do damage.

Or you could just get a Nexus Doubletwin. Which is what I used before my mod. It has built in rubber dampers.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14609140*
> Errr why in the world did it take 2 weeks to get the case? No shipping is that slow


Ask amazon, I think they had to wait for more to get in.

George, if you read this could you possibly help with my situation? Its a few posts back now but there are some pics


----------



## NoDoz

Got my case put together, here are some current pictures from tonight. Should have my other 580 next week to go with it.


----------



## eternal7trance

I have the same problem with the 600t I just got too, NoDoz. There were black marks all underneath the front panel. Everything else made it out fine. Maybe CorsairGeorge can chime in or we can PM him.


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

Here is the fan install I did. I used the openings for the case panel locks to mount my fan controllers. I am pretty pleased with the outcome. I wish I could route the wires cleaner but honestly, for now, I am ok with how it's setup. Right now I need function over form.



















I also used my extra stock 200mm and ziptied it to the back side of the 200mm Phobya radiator for a push, pull config. The new fans and the extra fans resulted in a 5-8 degree drop in temps. I am more than happy with that. My temps rarely break 65 degrees now while I am folding or running Prime95.


----------



## CesarNYC

Got my 600T-M case today. With talk of scratching I was curious to see what condition it would arrive in. When I opened the box, it didn't look good. I could see the front grill/fan filter was off, free to bounce around and scrape against everything. When I removed the papery bag and styrofoam end caps, I looked the case over for any damage. I didn't see any scratches. There still is a plastic film protecting most of the bezel, so maybe it saved the finish. I did notice they switched to a much more flimsy low tack masking tape to secure the fan/grill filter. If I remember correctly they used a stronger (though some people complained about residue) tape in my first generation 600T. This new tape looks like if the box gets hot and is boucned around the tape would fall right off.

Just to compare my old with new 600T case, it did come with the newer fans, the front fan is screwed directly into the case instead of a bracket/clip on, and of course it came with the mesh panel (but no window panel, no solid door either). Got a bunch of parts today too but sadly still no 6970 (anybody seen a reference one in stock at a reasonable price)? I don't feel like draining the loop multiple times so I am going to hold off on some of the upgrades till then...


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz;14603631*
> So disappointing gah


Send me an email, [email protected]

Include your contact info and I'll have one of our CS people send you a new faceplate. Sorry it was scuffed up.


----------



## NoDoz

email sent george, thanks a bunch


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14615484*
> Got my 600T-M case today. With talk of scratching I was curious to see what condition it would arrive in. When I opened the box, it didn't look good. I could see the front grill/fan filter was off, free to bounce around and scrape against everything.


Now that you mention it, mine was loose in the box as well could of been the cause.


----------



## Robilar

I had a good look at my 600TM and it was clean (Fortunately).


----------



## mackraney23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14602394*
> Here is my recent addition.
> 
> BTW, the fans on the Corsair 600TM spin at max rotation between 900-930 RPM


very nice i like that look. what are your fans set up has including the side panel ones??


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14615484*
> Got my 600T-M case today. With talk of scratching I was curious to see what condition it would arrive in. When I opened the box, it didn't look good. I could see the front grill/fan filter was off, free to bounce around and scrape against everything. When I removed the papery bag and styrofoam end caps, I looked the case over for any damage. I didn't see any scratches. There still is a plastic film protecting most of the bezel, so maybe it saved the finish. I did notice they switched to a much more flimsy low tack masking tape to secure the fan/grill filter. If I remember correctly they used a stronger (though some people complained about residue) tape in my first generation 600T. This new tape looks like if the box gets hot and is boucned around the tape would fall right off.


So with the case sitting out in the sunlight I was able to take a better look and there was indeed damage to the new case. It _appears_ to be a direct result of the front grill coming loose. The main damage was to the front grill itself. It is now slightly bent, so it no longer lies flush (even when properly "clicked" into place).
This is what right side looks like, as you can see it aligns to the bezel no problem










And here is what the left side looks like. Notice both the top and bottom of the grill are "clicked" in, but the filter bulges out like a gut.










Looks like the metal part of the grill was dented and it pulled away from the plastic frame that holds the mesh.

There were some _very, very minor_ scratches, not easy to spot let alone photograph, but I think you can make it out if you look closely in the picture below.









Neither one of these defects are worth RMAing, to me. I would much rather they correct the issue by securing the grills with stronger tape. I know the community dinged Corsair for using too strong of a tape last time, but this newer tape causes damage to the case right out of the box. Of course I may be wrong and the tape is not the root cause, but it does seem related at the very least.


----------



## NoDoz

Heres a picture with better light than the ones I took last night. Sorry my camera isnt the best. I uploaded a few more in the galleries..I dont wanna blow up this thread with tons of pics. What do you guys think? Any suggestions


----------



## eternal7trance

Be nice if you could position that H70 differently. The sticker sitting there just ruins it.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14618122*
> Be nice if you could position that H70 differently. The sticker sitting there just ruins it.


Yeah Im going to turn it, didnt notice I did that last night. Its been buggin me as well


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz;14618169*
> Yeah Im going to turn it, didnt notice I did that last night. Its been buggin me as well


On my H80 setup that I'm working on, I have the tubes setup to come from bottom of the pump to the bottom of the radiator. It's a tight fit but works well.


----------



## jdangond

Thought I would share this mod I just finished. I was tired of having to always disconnect the fans on the side panel when I take it off, and I saw the side panel contacts that Thermaltake has on their GT 10 case.

You can see the fan controller wire hanging their in the top corner:









I took the leads of a fan Y splitter and soldered them to a small piece of plastic and made some contact points. I used some hot glue to attach it to the side panel:









Did the same thing with one the leads of the fan controller and mounted it to one of the tabs that stick out on the inside of the case:


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond;14620121*
> Thought I would share this mod I just finished. I was tired of having to always disconnect the fans on the side panel when I take it off, and I saw the side panel contacts that Thermaltake has on their GT 10 case.
> 
> You can see the fan controller wire hanging their in the top corner:
> snip
> 
> I took the leads of a fan Y splitter and soldered them to a small piece of plastic and made some contact points. I used some hot glue to attach it to the side panel:
> snip
> 
> Did the same thing with one the leads of the fan controller and mounted it to one of the tabs that stick out on the inside of the case:
> snip
> snip


Excellent mod. I will certainly have to look into a how to on doing this. +rep


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Man, hope mine from Newegg arrives in good shape, im scared now


----------



## zkyz

I'm in the process of joining the Special Edition Club










Bare with me as i finish this build, and find the funds =/

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1093514-worklog-600t-se-2500k-pictures-anonymous.html <- work log here


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond;14620121*
> You can see the fan controller wire hanging their in the top corner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the leads of a fan Y splitter and soldered them to a small piece of plastic and made some contact points. I used some hot glue to attach it to the side panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the same thing with one the leads of the fan controller and mounted it to one of the tabs that stick out on the inside of the case:


Really innovative mod, definitely a first for the 600T. Just need some brighter pics to make this epic win. + rep.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond;14620121*
> Thought I would share this mod I just finished.


That's a great job you did there bud. It's little details like that that really make a case stand out.

So I've been working on setting up another NAS over the last few days. I ended up trying out three different NAS, but this time I was able to test each at Gigabit speeds before deciding which to keep. While I was gone there were some really nice additions to the thread. These builds get nicer and nicer in this case.

We shouldn't feel too bad about the fan controller. One of my Roommates bought a 650D a few weeks ago and he's already broken the controller switch. Little post came right off. Oh well, he removed the controller and added a nice Scythe unit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14615484*
> Got my 600T-M case today.


Hey Cesar, why the 2nd case? Got something different planned for it? Is this for your main build again or a 2nd computer for someone else?

Can't wait for your pics.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14609931*
> I dont have any problem with vibrations out of my HDD. And I like my rig to be quiet. Most my fans are 1300RPM Akasa Apaches on PWM. My HDD is a WD Black 1TB.
> 
> I think I dont have any vibration problems because of the tight fit of the drive into the case. Literally, it fits tighter than a normal 5.25 devices (like an optical drive). When I slide in my optical drive, it has a 1/16 to 1/8 inch play(up and down). My HDD and SSD is a tight fit with no play, but not so tight that it would do damage.
> 
> Or you could just get a Nexus Doubletwin. Which is what I used before my mod. It has built in rubber dampers.


Err wait, what are those exactly? Is that what your using to mount the HDD in the 5.25 bays?

I'm removing all the HDD cages for optimum intake airflow, so the hDD will have to go into the 5.25" but then I need to find a new way to help isolate/reduce the noise/vibration


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackraney23;14617267*
> very nice i like that look. what are your fans set up has including the side panel ones??


The two stock 200's front intake, top exhaust, the rear 120 is in use via my H80.

I also have 4 Bitfenix Spectre 120's in the door all set to intake. They are not overly high CFM but then again they don't need to be given there are four of them blowing air over the gpu and entire motherboard.

The 200mm fans and my two fans on the H80 are being controlled by the Lamptron FC-5.


----------



## sashaforever

I'm a long time lurker but I wanted to join in on the fun









I've had the 600T for a couple months now and I just want to report back some of my findings and experiments.

First off, specs:

Corsair 600T (with mesh side panel)
i5-2500k
H60 w/ push/pull excalibur fans
Asus Sabertooth P67
Corsair AX 850 (just upgraded!)
2x 4gig G.Skill Ripjaw (1333)
Intel 40 gig SSD
Samsung F3
2x GTX 460 (SLI)

So I love the case. More so now. It was a love hate relationship at first. Thing was great to work with and install, but temps weren't awesome. Especially with my 2 cards. At this point I did not have the optional side panel.

Playing BC2 I was getting temps around 86 degrees C on the top card and 75 degrees C on the bottom card. My processor temps weren't bad. Idle mid 30's and load mid 50's. I also had my h60 as an intake to the case.

So I just installed the side panel and put two Enermax Magma fans on it (I might get 2 more, but we'll see..). I also replaced the front 200mm fan with a CM Megaflow and switched my H60 to exhaust with the excalibur fans. Just played an hour of BC2 and I'm happy to report that my CPU temps are now in the mid to low 40's and my GPU's are now at 50 degrees C! From 86 to 50!

I might replace the excaliburs with some Noctua fans or something a bit better and quieter. These things are decently loud after 1400 RPM.

Loving the case now! Pics soon!


----------



## Robilar

Valid points. Thats what held me off the 600T for the longest time (pre mesh side panel). The stock front 200mm fan is frankly anemic at best and as the only source of air intake in the case, both the cpu and gpu warm up pretty quick.

Throw a few fans in the mesh door and the case becomes competetive with the other major air cooled cases (HAF-X for example).


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Upgrading the front intake to something with a bit more kick will also improve temps me thinks. I'd rather have 1 large intake fan then several 120mm for noise reasons. Can't wait to get mine on Friday!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Frankly I like looking in my case too much to put the mesh and fans on my side panel. I'm OK with the temps I'm getting now.....


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14623211*
> Upgrading the front intake to something with a bit more kick will also improve temps me thinks. I'd rather have 1 large intake fan then several 120mm for noise reasons. Can't wait to get mine on Friday!


who needs several
just stick a NZXT 200mm quiet on the side mesh, and you're set
the loudest thing in my case is my 2 GTX580s lol


----------



## 1ceTr0n

No, I wanna be able to look inside


----------



## Contagious Specialist

Hi guys,

Been lurking on here for a while, just got my system together.


























Trust me, it's allot cleaner than it looks.


----------



## Mergatroid

Lol, good job. Looks great. Your temps should be nice and low as well.


----------



## Contagious Specialist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14623721*
> Lol, good job. Looks great. Your temps should be nice and low as well.


Thanks.

Well I'm actually questioning my temps in the H80 thread. I think my CPU temps are a bit high, but I might just be a bit paranoid.

I've helped friends build systems, but this is the first system I've actually built for myself. So i guess that's why I'm concerned.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contagious Specialist;14623745*
> Thanks.
> 
> Well I'm actually questioning my temps in the H80 thread. I think my CPU temps are a bit high, but I might just be a bit paranoid.
> 
> I've helped friends build systems, but this is the first system I've actually built for myself. So i guess that's why I'm concerned.


What kind of temps are you looking at?


----------



## Mergatroid

What he said. ^


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14622076*
> Err wait, what are those exactly? Is that what your using to mount the HDD in the 5.25 bays?
> 
> I'm removing all the HDD cages for optimum intake airflow, so the hDD will have to go into the 5.25" but then I need to find a new way to help isolate/reduce the noise/vibration


It is a mount so you can put 2X3.5 HDDs into your 5.25 bays. It also has rubber dampers that are the mounts.

It is part of what I used to mount my drives, but not the way it was intended to be used. I removed the rubber mounts.

When you use it as it is suppose to be, the drives are facing the normal way. With the cables coming out the back like a CDrom drive.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14623864*
> What he said. ^


Quote:


> =Contagious Specialist]My temps at idle range between 26C and 32C at idle. My temps at load range between 32C and 37C. Does this seem right to you guys, or should I clean and re-seat the pump?
> Thanks.


Seems fine. I idle around 24-30c. That's with a H100. Yeah I might be pulling, but still, you're fine.
I assume the H100 is supposed to be a little cooler than the H80 due to it's bigger rad... So your H80 seems to be doing very well.

Take a look at these loads times in this thread... http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1079493-corsair-h100-pics-review-benchmark.html

It also depends on what type of activity you have going on.


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, under 40 load temps? That's sweet in my book.


----------



## mackraney23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14622951*
> The two stock 200's front intake, top exhaust, the rear 120 is in use via my H80.
> 
> I also have 4 Bitfenix Spectre 120's in the door all set to intake. They are not overly high CFM but then again they don't need to be given there are four of them blowing air over the gpu and entire motherboard.
> 
> The 200mm fans and my two fans on the H80 are being controlled by the Lamptron FC-5.


is the h80 set to exhaust? i wonder if its possible to have my 2 120s on my 240mm rad to be exhaust istead of intake.


----------



## Robilar

Yes, its set to exhaust. Given how much fresh air is coming in via the door fans, it's really the best way to set it up.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contagious Specialist;14623577*
> Hi guys,
> 
> Been lurking on here for a while, just got my system together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it's allot cleaner than it looks.


wow, over 300cfm on the mesh panel alone. If you turn them up 100% does the case tip over?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14621267*
> So I've been working on setting up another NAS over the last few days. I ended up trying out three different NAS, but this time I was able to test each at Gigabit speeds before deciding which to keep.
> 
> Hey Cesar, why the 2nd case? Got something different planned for it? Is this for your main build again or a 2nd computer for someone else?
> 
> Can't wait for your pics.


Which unit did you get for the NAS? I have old laptops/Mac minis filling this role but curious what dedicated NAS devices have to offer..... I just lucked into this second case. I am slowly putting together pieces for an intel/nvidia rig (double duty as a hackintosh) had planned to put it into an old lian li v1000 but it might go into this 600T now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14623887*
> Seems fine. I idle around 24-30c. That's with a H100. Yeah I might be pulling, but still, you're fine.
> I assume the H100 is supposed to be a little cooler than the H80 due to it's bigger rad... So your H80 seems to be doing very well.


The temps are great! But being jaded OCN members, if you don't see penguins frolicking inside the case, said temps are "fine".


----------



## Contagious Specialist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14623887*
> Seems fine. I idle around 24-30c. That's with a H100. Yeah I might be pulling, but still, you're fine.
> I assume the H100 is supposed to be a little cooler than the H80 due to it's bigger rad... So your H80 seems to be doing very well.
> 
> Take a look at these loads times in this thread... http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1079493-corsair-h100-pics-review-benchmark.html
> 
> It also depends on what type of activity you have going on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14624045*
> Wow, under 40 load temps? That's sweet in my book.


Thanks guys. Like I said this is the first system I built for myself, so I guess I'm just being a little bit paranoid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14627148*
> wow, over 300cfm on the mesh panel alone. If you turn them up 100% does the case tip over?


Haha no. Actually it doesn't get that loud. I believe that "overkill" is a word for people who don't want to justify spending money.

Got 2 more up top, and the new Corsair fan in front. I'm not a fan of lights on a computer.


















Sorry, but I didn't feel like getting out of my chair to take these.

And I swear to god it's not that dirty. This camera make everything look dirty for some odd reason.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contagious Specialist;14627704*
> 
> Haha no. Actually it doesn't get that loud. I believe that "overkill" is a word for people who don't want to justify spending money.
> .


Don't get me wrong, I think you picked a great set up. Its only overkill if the fans are so strong you get sucked through the mesh and chopped to bits.


----------



## Contagious Specialist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14628146*
> Its only overkill if the fans are so strong you get sucked through the mesh and chopped to bits.


Yeah but the case temps would be great.


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contagious Specialist;14628162*
> Yeah but the case temps would be great.


Hmmm is blood conductive? It might ruin your mobo...


----------



## Contagious Specialist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awkwardly Awesome;14628880*
> Hmmm is blood conductive? It might ruin your mobo...


Would it matter if you got sucked into your case? Past that point I think you have nothing to worry about.........


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14627148*
> Which unit did you get for the NAS? I have old laptops/Mac minis filling this role but curious what dedicated NAS devices have to offer..... I just lucked into this second case. I am slowly putting together pieces for an intel/nvidia rig (double duty as a hackintosh) had planned to put it into an old lian li v1000 but it might go into this 600T now.
> .


I started with the D-link 323. It's a very nice unit but it was just too slow. I was getting about 12MB/s with it (for reference, Gigabit LAN between our computers here is 60MB/s). It's just a little Linux box so it's very hackable and upgradable, but the speed was a deal breaker. D-Link has come out with an upgraded version of that same box only with a 1GHz processor. It wasn't too bad, getting about 14-17 MB/s write and 20-25 MB/s read. That's not too bad (double the speed of my 1Gb Western Digital NAS). But it was still only half of PC G-LAN transfer speeds. So, I brought home a NETGear ReadyNAS RND2000. It still only writes at 14-18 MB/s but we can read from it at 40MB/s. We stuffed a couple of Seagate 2TB Green drives in it as a RAID 1. While we were at it we set up an old computer as an FTP site with another 4G. I'm toying with the idea of making my own media hosting for pictures and such but I'm not sure I want to use the bandwidth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contagious Specialist;14627704*
> Sorry, but I didn't feel like getting out of my chair to take these.
> 
> And I swear to god it's not that dirty. This camera make everything look dirty for some odd reason.


ROFL. A man after my own heart!
I believe you're seeing the "Dust Effect" they build into some cameras these days. I believe it's a special feature and charge you extra for it. Consider yourself "leet".


----------



## Contagious Specialist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14634398*
> ROFL. A man after my own heart!
> I believe you're seeing the "Dust Effect" they build into some cameras these days. I believe it's a special feature and charge you extra for it. Consider yourself "leet".


hahaha..................









No really this camera sucks. But after surviving a deployment, I'd say there probably is some dust and sand inside the thing. Tough little camera I'll say.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdangond*


Finally got around to fixing the kink going from the 120 rad to the graphics card.

Before:









After:


















Very nice


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Edit: new thread instead


----------



## ste.ru

hello my new config









































In this moment I'm waiting for the EK system


----------



## italian.madness

Hi there once again!
I am in Europe, where can I find the mesh side panel for the BLACK Graphite 600T?
Also checked on ebay but nothing.. any help?
Thanks!


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *italian.madness*


Hi there once again!
I am in Europe, where can I find the mesh side panel for the BLACK Graphite 600T?
Also checked on ebay but nothing.. any help?
Thanks!


ScanUK has it.


----------



## Piezo

Just got my new system set up










Specs:
Intel Core i5 2500K + Prolimatech Megahalems
Asus P8Z68-V Pro
8GB DDR3-1600 G.Skill Sniper SR2 1.25V
MSI GTX 570 Power Edition Twin Frozr III
Corsair AX850 Power Supply
Crucial M4 128GB SSD
1TB Seagate 7200.12 Hard Drive
640GB WD Black Hard Drive
3 x Gelid Wings (1 exhaust, 2 on heatsink)
1 x Silverstone Air Penetrator (1 side intake)


----------



## McMarcus22

Just got my ax1200 back from rma, installed an h80, and my 3rd 570. I'm diggin the h80 so far. All case fans are intake and low setting. H80 is exhaust and set to low.










Tri sli is a little warm
card 1- 47c idle
card 2- 42c idle
card 3- 45c idle

Furmark load
89c
84c
86c


----------



## Robilar

A few internal shots:


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McMarcus22*


Just got my ax1200 back from rma, installed an h80, and my 3rd 570. I'm diggin the h80 so far. All case fans are intake and low setting. H80 is exhaust and set to low.










Tri sli is a little warm
card 1- 47c idle
card 2- 42c idle
card 3- 45c idle

Furmark load
89c
84c
86c


For tri-sli those numbers are great at load on air.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freezebyte*


Edit: new thread instead


That was a good thread with some interesting questions. Too bad it spiraled into a flame war and it was closed. Still if you are going to have a grievance with this case that's how you should do it, with examples of what your talking about. Also if your going to defend this case best to use concrete examples instead of just saying "mine is great".


----------



## bicen

Just wanted to post my picture to join the club :] Not quite finished yet, just deciding on xfire vs. sli at the moment.










bicen


----------



## linkin93

Flip those gentle typhoons around buddy, you'll get better temps









Check my profile and threads I've created (you want the corsair h60 testing one) - I'd post it but I'm literally about to leave.


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14666721*
> Flip those gentle typhoons around buddy, you'll get better temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my profile and threads I've created (you want the corsair h60 testing one) - I'd post it but I'm literally about to leave.


I've read other threads suggesting the flip as intake from the back, it would work great with the large exhaust fan on the top but I was afraid of the dust from behind my computer clogging up the radiator. Is there a decent filter I could purchase that someone could recommend for the 120mm cpu fan?


----------



## linkin93

Use some panty hose. Seriously, it works.


----------



## bicen

Classy panty hose?







I'll look into that, thanks again. I don't really know if I even need those few degrees to be honest. Ran aida64 for 24 hours stable at 4.1 ghz 3000mhz fsb with a high temp of 59c on my 1100T. I guess I could get it down to about 54c but it is very hot in my room and winter is right around the corner, will probably drop down to the low 50c by October.

Also. Is it alright to have the radiator tubes on the top, or should they always be on the bottom?

bicen


----------



## linkin93

On the bottom is better so that air doesn't accumulate at the top (it will make noise, water sloshing)


----------



## bicen

Do you recommend connecting the GTs directly to the mobo or to the PSU? I only seem to get about 1760rpm out of them according to aida64 when connected to the mobo.


----------



## linkin93

That's normal because they are rated for 1850 when there's nothing obstructing them, but push/pull through a rad is harder than just through more air.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bicen*


I've read other threads suggesting the flip as intake from the back, it would work great with the large exhaust fan on the top but I was afraid of the dust from behind my computer clogging up the radiator. Is there a decent filter I could purchase that someone could recommend for the 120mm cpu fan?


Dust is a legitimate concern. Personally I don't think I'd use pantyhose, but there are various filters available for 120mm fans.

However, you might want to think about your video card as well. If it exhausts hot air out the back of your computer you may draw that air back into the rad again. I did tests of intake vs exhaust with an H70 and I only got a couple of c difference in CPU temp. Others have gotten similar results. Intake can also increase your chipset temps and your video card temp. You might want to test and record all your temps if you switch to see which works best for you.

The rad tubes on the hydro series don't slosh (at least none of the three I own slosh). Yellow Beard at Corsair did an H70 build in the 600T and he had his hoses on the top, so I don't think it really makes that much difference. I've tried it top, bottom and side on an H50 and an H70 with no difference at all. Feel free to experiment and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14681153*
> Dust is a legitimate concern. Personally I don't think I'd use pantyhose, but there are various filters available for 120mm fans.
> 
> However, you might want to think about your video card as well. If it exhausts hot air out the back of your computer you may draw that air back into the rad again. I did tests of intake vs exhaust with an H70 and I only got a couple of c difference in CPU temp. Others have gotten similar results. Intake can also increase your chipset temps and your video card temp. You might want to test and record all your temps if you switch to see which works best for you.
> 
> The rad tubes on the hydro series don't slosh (at least none of the three I own slosh). Yellow Beard at Corsair did an H70 build in the 600T and he had his hoses on the top, so I don't think it really makes that much difference. I've tried it top, bottom and side on an H50 and an H70 with no difference at all. Feel free to experiment and let us know how it turns out.


Thank you for the reply! I was thinking about just picking up one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Filter-Magnet-Supply-FF141B/dp/B004GGUASG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1314105946&sr=8-3]Amazon.com: SilverStone 140mm Fan Filter with Magnet for Case Fan/Power Supply Fan and Panel Air Vent FF141B (Black): Electronics[/URL]

I will try flipping the rad tonight, they can just be such a pain to install.

Thanks,

bicen


----------



## bicen

I must say, Corsair's customer service is above and beyond expected. One of my rubber grommets for the cable holes came ripped and within a week they sent me a pack of 8 as a replacement. I've always had great respect for the company's product quality but never knew they were so generous when it came to support. Thanks Corsair!

bicen


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bicen*


Thank you for the reply! I was thinking about just picking up one of these:

Amazon.com: SilverStone 140mm Fan Filter with Magnet for Case Fan/Power Supply Fan and Panel Air Vent FF141B (Black): Electronics

I will try flipping the rad tonight, they can just be such a pain to install.

Thanks,

bicen


Those look like great filters. If you change the air orientation of your cooler just change the fan orientation. For me that was a lot easier than trying to flip the whole rad if you can get at the fan screws. If not loosen the rad and then flip the fans.

Check out post#6235 in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-club-624.html

That and cleaning fans and the inside of the case is the main reason why I use exhaust. If you need every degree you can squeeze out of your CPU cooler, then intake is the way to go. If you can put up with a few degrees c higher on your CPU, hate dust like I do, wouldn't mind possibly a little cooler temps on your video cards and chipset then exhaust is fine.

There are also a few other considerations like where your video card exhausts (inside or outside), how many and how good your fans are. Experimentation is the best way to find out what's best for your circumstance. Even if everything is stock and the same as many other builds your desire for internal temps and CPU temps (and dust) may be different than other people so you may use different orientations than they do.


----------



## vrdubin6

Had my 600t for about a year now and I still love it. I got a bunch of Yate Loons in last week and while testing different fan setups I remembered how much I love working in this case.

My girlfriend got home from work as I am in the living room taking pictures of my PC in my underwear. She just looked at me and shook her head in disappointment.


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6;14690574*
> Had my 600t for about a year now and I still love it. I got a bunch of Yate Loons in last week and while testing different fan setups I remembered how much I love working in this case.
> 
> My girlfriend got home from work as I am in the living room taking pictures of my PC in my underwear. She just looked at me and shook her head in disappointment.


I like where you placed your "powered by corsair" sticker, I was wondering if anyone used them. I stuck mine outside on the top left between the console and the door panel lol.


----------



## BMWBig6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14690210*
> I must say, Corsair's customer service is above and beyond expected. One of my rubber grommets for the cable holes came ripped and within a week they sent me a pack of 8 as a replacement. I've always had great respect for the company's product quality but never knew they were so generous when it came to support. Thanks Corsair!
> 
> bicen


+1! I had a flaky connector on a fan cable (it would work if I applied pressure, but lost connection if I let go), and Corsair sent me a whole new fan after some minimum diagnostics! It took a couple days to get a response from their Tech Support department, but otherwise I'm very pleased with the customer service and warranty support. Thanks Corsair!


----------



## AndrewM56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14684108*
> Amazon.com: SilverStone 140mm Fan Filter with Magnet for Case Fan/Power Supply Fan and Panel Air Vent FF141B (Black): Electronics


Those are 140mm, not sure if thats what you wanted but just thought Id say something as 600ts dont have 140mm fans anywhere on em









I'm getting a new desk, Asus P67 WS and a 2600k next week








Ill try and get some actual pictures once that's all set up


----------



## Contagious Specialist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14690210*
> I must say, Corsair's customer service is above and beyond expected. One of my rubber grommets for the cable holes came ripped and within a week they sent me a pack of 8 as a replacement. I've always had great respect for the company's product quality but never knew they were so generous when it came to support. Thanks Corsair!
> 
> bicen


You are correct on this. I had a few things I needed to send back, and they were prompt to fix the issue.......

But they were some of the most bland people I've ever spoken too.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6;14690574*
> Had my 600t for about a year now and I still love it. I got a bunch of Yate Loons in last week and while testing different fan setups I remembered how much I love working in this case.
> 
> My girlfriend got home from work as I am in the living room taking pictures of my PC in my underwear. She just looked at me and shook her head in disappointment.


Nicely done. For almost a year old it looks impeccably dust free.

It still bothers me how the stock fans look so blue in photos. Color correcting the white balance would probably be a PITA since it's more then likely not your primary light source.

No clue when the 6970 from Amazon will be in stock. I picked up a second 35X pump, another reservoir and heatsink for it, a block for my mobo, and of course another block for the 6970 when it comes. I thought about not waiting for all the parts and just do a little at a time, but I really don't want to drain my loop multiple times. Then Deus Ex came out the other day, and now I really don't want any down time since the game is so fun to play (this game was MADE for Eyefinity). Slow progress as usual.


----------



## iLLGT3

I'm going to be getting the white 600T sometime within the next month. (tired of this storm scout a little after a month) I'd also like to get one of those all clear side windows from MNPC.


----------



## bicen

What would be the best way to go about mounting my hdds in the drive bays? I noticed a few people going that route but wasn't sure if I needed anything special.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contagious Specialist;14695898*
> You are correct on this. I had a few things I needed to send back, and they were prompt to fix the issue.......
> 
> But they were some of the most bland people I've ever spoken too.


Hahaha, I'd love to know who you talked to on this one.

I'll talk to our Customer Service department and instruct them to spice up RMA inquiries with ribald jests and stories of the sea.


----------



## AndrewM56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14697309*
> What would be the best way to go about mounting my hdds in the drive bays? I noticed a few people going that route but wasn't sure if I needed anything special.


I just put the cage up there and used a couple zip ties to hold it there, if you open the back panel you can fish one around to hold it to the CD bay cage

Not the most secure thing ever but it works


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14697311*
> Hahaha, I'd love to know who you talked to on this one.
> 
> I'll talk to our Customer Service department and instruct them to spice up RMA inquiries with ribald jests and stories of the sea.


Tales of Ribaldry?


----------



## Contagious Specialist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14697311*
> Hahaha, I'd love to know who you talked to on this one.
> 
> I'll talk to our Customer Service department and instruct them to spice up RMA inquiries with ribald jests and stories of the sea.


I didn't catch his name, but he sounded Eeyore.

Jolly tails of the wind and sea.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yqkx0zQo46Y&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## xNightslayer

Sorry to veer away from the humor








Finally decided to post my system after following this thread for a while.
It's my first build that I've been pretty happy with both aesthetically and performance wise.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6;14690574*
> Had my 600t for about a year now and I still love it. I got a bunch of Yate Loons in last week and while testing different fan setups I remembered how much I love working in this case.
> 
> My girlfriend got home from work as I am in the living room taking pictures of my PC in my underwear. She just looked at me and shook her head in disappointment.


Sweet build.

Why was your PC in your underwear?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14697311*
> Hahaha, I'd love to know who you talked to on this one.
> I'll talk to our Customer Service department and instruct them to spice up RMA inquiries with ribald jests and stories of the sea.


A nice sea shanty or two perhaps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14697309*
> What would be the best way to go about mounting my hdds in the drive bays? I noticed a few people going that route but wasn't sure if I needed anything special.


There are lots of different 3.5" to 5 1/4" bay converters on the market. Plastic, metal, rubber...lots of different ones. I assume you're talking about mounting hard drives in the 5 1/4" bays? Just purchase an adapter and mount away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNightslayer;14702736*
> Sorry to veer away from the humor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally decided to post my system after following this thread for a while.
> It's my first build that I've been pretty happy with both aesthetically and performance wise.


Nice job.


----------



## gadget_lova

Anyone interested in Cyberdruid Acrylic side panel custom for 600T:


















http://www.overclock.net/cyberdruidpc/1096120-all-acrylic-side-panel-corsair-600t.html

That side panel looks really beautiful and I think the best I saw among other full acrylic side panel for 600T... But because I don't have access to their shop, I guess I will make that panel by myself...


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14704101*
> Sweet build.
> 
> Why was your PC in your underwear?


Bad sentence structure or do I just love my PC that much?


----------



## sirsaechao

Got proof???


----------



## alw71

Sirsaechao whats the name of that cooler you have there and is it working well?


----------



## cK.01

just a updated pics.... i'm very happy with my case....


----------



## linkin93

Change those top fans to intake at once


----------



## b.walker36

I just got mine yesterday and lets say its a damn pleasure to build in. Best experience ive had in a case ever (barring ive only had about 4 cases in my time). Cable managment was a joke which is something I am usually terrible at and this made it easy. Plenty of room, cannot be happier.

I went from a Lian-li full tower thinking this would be much smaller (I was mistaken), and i will not look back. I had a few questions for you other owners though.

I would like to use the mesh side panel but i have a DH-14. Think the fans will fit with the DH-14. I would really like to replace all the fans with better ones but I really love the white led look. Any ideas for fans. Would like to replace at the very least the rear exhaust and get 4 for the side panel barring they will fit with my cooler.


----------



## AndrewM56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14706776*
> Change those top fans to intake at once


I prefer my rad fans as exhaust, my cpu temps are cooler than my GPU temps so would rather not have the extra hot air in my case, especially when folding


----------



## sirsaechao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71;14706537*
> Sirsaechao whats the name of that cooler you have there and is it working well?


Corsair A70 w/ (2) Zalman Shark fans and yes but make sure you have low profile RAM. I can clear the Ripjaws but only by using DIMS 2 and 4.


----------



## sirsaechao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cK.01;14706761*
> just a updated pics.... i'm very happy with my case....


Can you still put the black shroud on the top with the case fans mounted uptop?


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsaechao;14707464*
> Can you still put the black shroud on the top with the case fans mounted uptop?


Yes. I have mounted 2 120's up there and it still fits.


----------



## bicen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vrdubin6*


Yes. I have mounted 2 120's up there and it still fits.


what size/length screws did you use? and did you need to use a nut on the bottom side?


----------



## AndrewM56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bicen*


what size/length screws did you use? and did you need to use a nut on the bottom side?


Case should have come with the short little stubby screws and rubber grommets that if you go from underneath should hold the fans in place.

Look how the rear exhaust fan is its the same grommets and screws


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndrewM56*


Case should have come with the short little stubby screws and rubber grommets that if you go front underneath should hold the fans in place.

Look how the rear exhaust fan is its the same grommets and screws


Bingo. I installed one fan with the case supplied screws from the bottom and the other had screws through the top to mount to my H50.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vrdubin6*


Bad sentence structure or do I just love my PC that much?


I'm surprised the porn industry has not checked out sites like this one and decided to make some...err...attachments available for PC enthusiasts. I believe some people _do_ love their PC that much.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cK.01*


just a updated pics.... i'm very happy with my case....


Very nice. How are your temps?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b.walker36*


I would like to use the mesh side panel but i have a DH-14. Think the fans will fit with the DH-14. I would really like to replace all the fans with better ones but I really love the white led look. Any ideas for fans. Would like to replace at the very least the rear exhaust and get 4 for the side panel barring they will fit with my cooler.


Here is a great fan comparison thread:

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ng-thread.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndrewM56*


I prefer my rad fans as exhaust, my cpu temps are cooler than my GPU temps so would rather not have the extra hot air in my case, especially when folding










Good choice. It's best to evaluate and decide rather than use someone's blanket solution without any evaluation at all.


----------



## sirsaechao




----------



## ste.ru

hello my new update with EK H30 240 HF


----------



## Contagious Specialist

^^^

Clean setup. I love the minimalist look.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ste.ru;14723526*
> hello my new update with EK H30 240 HF


You sir, know what your doing.


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14724446*
> You sir, know what your doing.


Agreed, that is a very clean setup. I like how you routed the tube going from the res to the radiator behind the motherboard tray. It makes me want to redo my hose routing.


----------



## Mergatroid

Good stuff. Very clean.


----------



## bicen

A couple more pictures, still waiting on my gtx570 but made a few changes from my first post. Switched the GTs around as intake on the H60, added a screen, and moved my hard drives up to the 5.25" bays. Changes dropped my idle temps by nearly 7 degrees! Tell me what you guys think, suggestions always welcome.

bicen


----------



## Darkcyde

Well after four months of use with distilled/KillCoil, the Tygon tubing turned cloudy...








....and deposited a small amount of plastic gunk in the CPU block.









I decided to go with Primochill black tubing and also add an elbow and a drain plug to the discharge side of the pump to clean up the routing a bit.

Before:








After:


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;14727800*
> Well after four months of use with distilled/KillCoil, the Tygon tubing turned cloudy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and deposited a small amount of plastic gunk in the CPU block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with Primochill black tubing and also add an elbow and a drain plug to the discharge side of the pump to clean up the routing a bit.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


The upgrade looks good. How did you do the block clean up on the block, lemon juice? Would you say primco chill is better then Tygon in terms of bending?


----------



## NovaNab

Hey guys I thought I would say hi since I just bought a 600T White







I do have to say I am a bit disappointed of the build quality of the Corsiar 600T. I've never seen it in person before, but my first impressions were that it is fragile and not as sturdy as other cases out there. What do you think?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14729409*
> The upgrade looks good. How did you do the block clean up on the block, lemon juice? Would you say primco chill is better then Tygon in terms of bending?


I used vinegar and a plastic bristled brush to clean the CPU block. As far as the tubing goes, the Primochill is a bit stiffer than the Tygon, but seems to work better with compression fittings. The connection feels tighter now.


----------



## AndrewM56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaNab;14729609*
> Hey guys I thought I would say hi since I just bought a 600T White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to say I am a bit disappointed of the build quality of the Corsiar 600T. I've never seen it in person before, but my first impressions were that it is fragile and not as sturdy as other cases out there. What do you think?


What about it felt un-sturdy?


----------



## NovaNab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndrewM56*


What about it felt un-sturdy?


the plastic parts, hmm maybe I'm just not used to that much plastic in a case tho


----------



## Frontsidebus

I did think that the 600T wasn't very rigid or solid compared with my last case, a CM ATC-201. That thing was built like a bank vault so meh. The light gauge steel and plastic doesn't feel very solid IMO but there is nothing wrong with it.

*Edit* Anybody here fitted a CM Megaflow? I've stuck one in mine and whilst its very quiet I reckon it doesn't move much air. The specs say it moves more air then the Corsair but it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaNab;14729609*
> Hey guys I thought I would say hi since I just bought a 600T White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to say I am a bit disappointed of the build quality of the Corsiar 600T. I've never seen it in person before, but my first impressions were that it is fragile and not as sturdy as other cases out there. What do you think?


I think it's pretty much the best case I've ever used personally. I don't have any problems with the plastic at all. I don't find the amount of plastic unusual in any way unless you're used to using pure aluminum cases or something. Considering you can pick the case up by the top plastic I wouldn't call it "fragile". I have not been using aluminum cases at all, and all the other cases I've had have had their share of plastic except my last one which was all metal except a front flat piece of acrylic (but it's a pretty small case). Of course, all the reviews mention the plastic pieces so you should have known what to expect.


----------



## b.walker36

Here are a few pics of mine set up. No inside pics cause i don't feel like hooking up the door fans again.

Have a few questions though.

1. I noticed a lot of people talking about the 200mm fans using a bracket so you can't put in another without some tweaking, however mine doesn't have a bracket or I'm blind. That being said are there any good 200mm white led fans?

2. I want to put 4 fans on the panel eventually but I don't have anymore fan headers on my mobo. What would be the best way to get them all hooked up not using the mobo, just a simple fan controller?


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36;14736165*
> 1. I noticed a lot of people talking about the 200mm fans using a bracket so you can't put in another without some tweaking, however mine doesn't have a bracket or I'm blind. That being said are there any good 200mm white led fans?


The front 200mm has a mounting bracket, not the top. As for white LED 200mm fans... I don't know of any. You might have to opt for a blue LED or non LED if you want to upgrade.


----------



## Mergatroid

The NZXT 200mm fans don't come with LEDs, but they have the mounting holes and the wire routing recesses needed for them. If anyone so desired they could install LEDs in those fans. The hard drive cage(s) would need a little mod to fit one in front though.

Here's a pic of the fan (installed) and you can see the LED mounts and the wire "grooves" in the fan spokes:


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Darkcyde, is that a megaflow in the front ??? it can be mounted in the 600T without modding ?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14737768*
> Darkcyde, is that a megaflow in the front ???


Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> it can be mounted in the 600T without modding ?


Nope. I had to drill mounting holes.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36;14736165*
> Here are a few pics of mine set up. No inside pics cause i don't feel like hooking up the door fans again.
> 
> Have a few questions though.
> 
> 1. I noticed a lot of people talking about the 200mm fans using a bracket so you can't put in another without some tweaking, however mine doesn't have a bracket or I'm blind. That being said are there any good 200mm white led fans?
> 
> 2. I want to put 4 fans on the panel eventually but I don't have anymore fan headers on my mobo. What would be the best way to get them all hooked up not using the mobo, just a simple fan controller?


1 There used to be a bracket that held the 200mm fan in place up front. This was phased out at some point, not exactly sure when but it now bolts on directly to the front of the case.

2 Yeah a good quality fan controller is your best bet. There are many to choose from. This is assumming you don't want to use the built in fan controller.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14737870*
> 1 There used to be a bracket that held the 200mm fan in place up front. This was phased out at some point, not exactly sure when but it now bolts on directly to the front of the case.
> 
> 2 Yeah a good quality fan controller is your best bet. There are many to choose from. This is assumming you don't want to use the built in fan controller.


Okay good im not crazy, I was looking at the front fan and thinking there is no bracket







......

I have other fans hooked up to that built in one. As i replaced the top 200 with two 120's. Plus the rear and front fan are hooked into it.

What do you guys think of bitfenix 200m fans. I have some of their 120's and like them but i dont really know much about fans.


----------



## bicen

Would it be smart for me to take out the exhaust fan on top and mount my H60 there instead?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b.walker36*


2. I want to put 4 fans on the panel eventually but I don't have anymore fan headers on my mobo. What would be the best way to get them all hooked up not using the mobo, just a simple fan controller?


I use this currently and have used this. Both do the same thing, but obviously one controls 5 fans and the other 3. It is a PWM splitter, so you would need PWM fans for it to use the PWM fuction.

The best thing about using those, is that you dont have to worry about overloading your MOBOs, fan headers. Plus it ensures they all run at the same percentage of throttle. I have 3x1300RPM fans and 2x1900RPM fans connected to it, and they all run great. And with PWM, you can create your own fan profiles with "our" MOBO.

EDIT: we have a very similar sig rigs, I say it was a good choice of components.


----------



## NovaNab

I just transferred all my components to the new 600T, and damn. Looks soo sexy can't believe it lol. It looks like i spent days routing the cabled while I just stuffed them all behind and they are not seen at all







gonna show pics later.

Amazing case!


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14741276*
> Would it be smart for me to take out the exhaust fan on top and mount my H60 there instead?


I remounted my H50 in the top/front location because I have a 120mm intake in the 5.25" bay. I figured it might get cooler air, but I didn't notice any difference in load temps at all. I ended up moving it back to the rear spot for aesthetics.


----------



## chrischoi

So for the Front Panel cables... Can I cut off the AC 97 wires? Looks bad because it's handing off the Asus Essence STX.


----------



## Liquidpain

Whats up folks. Can I join?

BOOYA! I just have the case and cards right now. Bout to pull the trigger on the rest of the components. Also can anyone recommend me a good Blueray/DVD/CD drive for this case?


----------



## ste.ru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14724446*
> You sir, know what your doing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awkwardly Awesome;14724528*
> Agreed, that is a very clean setup. I like how you routed the tube going from the res to the radiator behind the motherboard tray. It makes me want to redo my hose routing.


many many thanks








prossimo step
Phobya 200mm with 2x 200mm corsair white fan
and Rheobus (my pump uses 18W and I can't control it now)


----------



## NovaNab

Hey guys thought I would share some pics of my new sexy build and perhaps join the club


----------



## AndrewM56

Looks awesome Nova, if it were my case Id take one of the HD cages out and move the one you use over to the left, would give you better airflow to your graphics card and looks cleaner IMO


----------



## linkin93

Very nice, now switch those H50 fans to intake


----------



## NovaNab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Very nice, now switch those H50 fans to intake










Hmm thought about that, you think it would be better?


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaNab;14750472*
> Hmm thought about that, you think it would be better?


I did, dropped idle temps by ~5c, depends on your setup. Do your gfx cards exhaust out the side or the back?


----------



## iLLGT3

So, my next purchase..

A white 600T or another 6850/70?


----------



## linkin93

White 600T for sure.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14741276*
> Would it be smart for me to take out the exhaust fan on top and mount my H60 there instead?


I had an H70 mounted up top and it worked great. If you're just using the 1 fan as push intake then mounting an H60 up top would work fine and you wouldn't need to mod or anything.

If you wanted push/pull you _may_ have an issue with the internal fan hitting mobo components or even the CPU block. I had this issue with the H70 (although the H70 is thicker). I found that the H100 would fit with two fans, so I bet you could mount the H60 up top with push/pull in the front top 120mm fan position without any modding at all. I thought it looked great up there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14741981*
> ...
> The best thing about using those, is that you dont have to worry about overloading your MOBOs, fan headers. Plus it ensures they all run at the same percentage of throttle. I have 3x1300RPM fans and 2x1900RPM fans connected to it, and they all run great. And with PWM, you can create your own fan profiles with "our" MOBO....


PWM splitters are very handy an I personally prefer PWM over 3 pin as well. There is one disadvantage to PWM splitters though. If you use a good one that removes the tac line from all the fans but one, then you get an accurate RPM reading for the primary fan only. The other fans could be at zero RPM and the controller wouldn't know it. If you get one of the "different" PWM splitters that actually connects the tac signals from all the fans, then your RPM reading will increase higher than it should be. More so with more fans connected. Some people like that because they get used to the readings they get with multiple tac signals. I can tell from the picture the Akasa 5 way splitter you linked to has the tac signal missing for all but one fan, so it will only detect the primary fan speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaNab;14750472*
> Hmm thought about that, you think it would be better?


I've tested intake vs exhaust. I got a degree or two difference on the cpu, but I got higher video card temps with intake and lower with exhaust. Plus intake will draw dust through your rad making you clean it often. With exhaust you can let the front dust filters take care of the dust. It's a trade off either way, but no dust problem with exhaust. If you want to use a filter on your H50 then you could use intake without worrying about it, but you may get higher video card and chipset temps.


----------



## zchen

In a moment of weakness...I bought the 600T SE at Microcenter, had a 20% off coupon on cases. Will transfer stuff over this weekend. Everyone I showed the case to remarks that it reminds them of Storm Troopers.....lol.....even funnier consider that new Cooler Master Storm Trooper Case


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14755601*
> PWM splitters are very handy an I personally prefer PWM over 3 pin as well. There is one disadvantage to PWM splitters though. If you use a good one that removes the tac line from all the fans but one, then you get an accurate RPM reading for the primary fan only. The other fans could be at zero RPM and the controller wouldn't know it. If you get one of the "different" PWM splitters that actually connects the tac signals from all the fans, then your RPM reading will increase higher than it should be. More so with more fans connected. Some people like that because they get used to the readings they get with multiple tac signals. I can tell from the picture the Akasa 5 way splitter you linked to has the tac signal missing for all but one fan, so it will only detect the primary fan speed.


From my experience, if you have more than one fan's signal going to a MOBO fan header, you get garbage readings. As in the sensor fluctuating from 0 to like 5000 rpm with 2000 rpm fans. I had to clip a yellow signal wire on a 3pin fan to get it to work right with my old "Y" splitter.

And yes, both Akasa splitters only have one signal wire for the "CPU" fan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zchen;14757346*
> In a moment of weakness...I bought the 600T SE at Microcenter, had a 20% off coupon on cases. Will transfer stuff over this weekend. Everyone I showed the case to remarks that it reminds them of Storm Troopers.....lol.....even funnier consider that new Cooler Master Storm Trooper Case


I did that about 2 weeks after launch. Went to MC to get some stuff, and check the 600T out. Ended up leaving with only the 600T. They had something like a $10 rebate. It forced me to buy it.


----------



## chrischoi

Any suggestions?


----------



## LeBreadman

Well guys i finally got all my hardware (Except for my other gelid wing blue fan) and everything is set up


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14758332*
> Any suggestions?


This might help. Link.


----------



## jdangond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LeBreadman*


Well guys i finally got all my hardware (Except for my other gelid wing blue fan) and everything is set up










Nice and clean...you could take off that hard drive cage stand thing in the front(4 screws on the bottom) and then you could fit a 200x30 fan instead of corsair's 200x20.


----------



## jdangond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


Any suggestions?











You can try these http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/pr...lchemy-cables/


----------



## sethmo

Just put together a rig for my dad in a 600t SE. Nothing too special, case is stock.


----------



## AndrewM56

Got a new desk and another monitor for eyefinity










Not going to worry about cable management for now because going to have to rip computer apart this week for new mobo/processor and will do it then, also going to put a little holder for my headphones somewhere on it to.

My DVI cable to the left monitor isnt long enough thats why the pc is on an angle, will get a longer cable sometime this week to


----------



## longroadtrip

vikka amon desk...I have 2 of them! Somewhat similar setup to yours.










like the eyefinity setup!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14757670*
> From my experience, if you have more than one fan's signal going to a MOBO fan header, you get garbage readings. As in the sensor fluctuating from 0 to like 5000 rpm with 2000 rpm fans. I had to clip a yellow signal wire on a 3pin fan to get it to work right with my old "Y" splitter.
> And yes, both Akasa splitters only have one signal wire for the "CPU" fan...


I was discussing that with someone in another thread. He said he was using a splitter with multiple tac signals in a fan controller. His general rule was to take the RPM reading and divide by two (for a two fan splitter). I mentioned I thought people would be better off removing the extra tac signals due to the out-of-phase/sync pulses and go with the "primary fan" idea. I don't think he tried using it in a mobo but I can't be sure about that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14758332*
> Any suggestions?


Yup. Bring the cable through from the back using the hole/grommet for the video card power cable and run it under the card. Only pull it up where it needs to be plugged in.










I did the same thing with the USB3 cable in my system and you can't see it at all. It's running under one video card and out the back. You should be able to run under your card to about 1/2 way back and then pull the cable out between the two cards and plug it in. Leave the extra connector under the card if it will reach, if not then it has to go (snip). I bet with the length you save by routing it through a hole higher up it should fit without needing an extension.


----------



## MarvinDessica

What say you OCN?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica;14767312*
> What say you OCN?


Pretty clean, though I'm spoiled now by my sleeved cables....


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14767361*
> Pretty clean, though I'm spoiled now by my sleeved cables....


I'm in the market to do it. Where do you get them? I'd love to them to be fully sleeved and black.


----------



## Robilar

My layout for the moment (dual gpu's incoming).


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14767144*
> vikka amon desk...I have 2 of them! Somewhat similar setup to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the eyefinity setup!


Are those studio panels? Looks good either way.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


vikka amon desk...I have 2 of them! Somewhat similar setup to yours.










like the eyefinity setup!


Do the drawers come with the desk or are they separate? I've been needing a new desk for ages.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Are those studio panels? Looks good either way.


They were some acoustic foam I bought on Ebay. I made removable 2 foot panels that are 1 inch off the wall to hide the wires.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Do the drawers come with the desk or are they separate? I've been needing a new desk for ages.


No the drawer units are 39.99 ea at Ikea. The desk was 39.99 for each desktop and 3.50 each for the legs (also at Ikea.) Absolute steal as far as I am concerned.

Here's the links to each item:
Tabletop
Legs
Helmer drawer unit
Acoustic foam (Same seller and foam I purchased)


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14771688*
> They were some acoustic foam I bought on Ebay. I made removable 2 foot panels that are 1 inch off the wall to hide the wires.
> 
> No the drawer units are 39.99 ea at Ikea. The desk was 39.99 for each desktop and 3.50 each for the legs (also at Ikea.) Absolute steal as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Here's the links to each item:
> Tabletop
> Legs
> Helmer drawer unit
> Acoustic foam (Same seller and foam I purchased)


thanks for the link. Those are much cooler looking then the wedge style ones. I was always curious about them, price is good too. Now to convince my wife we need a new "accent" wall.


----------



## longroadtrip

They have some really cool patterns...really liked the ones that have a spiral in them, but these were a better match (and cheaper!) for the new condo I'm waiting to close on. Thinking about picking up a third desk so I can have a dedicated solder station / sleeving area.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14771795*
> They have some really cool patterns...really liked the ones that have a spiral in them, but these were a better match (and cheaper!) for the new condo I'm waiting to close on. Thinking about picking up a third desk so I can have a dedicated solder station / sleeving area.


Can never have enough desk space. I did the Ikea hacker thing for my desk and bought a 12ft butcher block counter top from them, and used Expedit units as legs and center support. Came out nice, have yet to post pics but will do soon. A wall of that studio panel foam would look pretty spiffy.


----------



## longroadtrip

I really like it and it does make a difference acoustically. I also got some MoPads for my sub and speakers. Sound is much more crisp and doesn't wake up my girlfriend when I'm gaming late at night anymore.

12 ft of desktop would be great!


----------



## sused

i moved from old crappy case and Intel CPU "cooler" to 600t and H80. it truly does worth every cent. i'm able to run my core i7 920 on 4.3Ghz @ 1.3V. perfectly coolable with all fans on low speed. however, i'm thinking about side mesh fan setup. i need to find proper fans...

count me in your/our club


----------



## linkin93

Switch the fans to intake, you will get better temps.







Nice system. I was all set to by the 600T SE but then priorities accidentally my bank account...


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Does anybody have this case with sli 580 or 570's and use the window side panel without any cooling problems?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14773260*
> Switch the fans to intake, you will get better temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice system. I was all set to by the 600T SE but then priorities accidentally my bank account...


My temps actually got worse when I used intake and had my gpu running max at the same time. Not sure why people recommend this. The only time it was better was when my gpu wasn't being used.


----------



## sused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14773260*
> Switch the fans to intake, you will get better temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice system. I was all set to by the 600T SE but then priorities accidentally my bank account...


i tried that, but i had higher MB and GPU temps in exchange of "zero-zero-nothing" less CPU temps. and second thing - i have 120mm dust filter for H80 as intake, but H80 screws are not long enought to go thru dust filter, case, fan and into the radiator. i'm going to use side mesh with some fans. and i hope that will provide cool air for MB and GPU much better. then i'll experiment with intake/exhaust H80. any recommendations for side fans? (quiet ones if possible)


----------



## NoDoz

Well, Im not one for complaining but I guess I need to get this out. I bought a 600t se few weeks ago. It arrived with the front of it scratched. George seen my post on here and gave me his email to contact him. Thats fine, I dont expect someone to go out of their way from a post on a forum about a product. I did however contact corsair and heard from them once and nothing more.

I have had the side panel off up until about a week ago and I obviously have the panel with the factory window. All this panel does is make snap, crack, and pop sounds for some reason. It does it when it heats up when my computer first starts up. Then does it when I shut it off, cooling down.

I really like corsair products and have bought them for years. But my experience with customer service and some parts on this case that are cheaply made (window) hurt their reputation with me.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz;14774039*
> Well, Im not one for complaining but I guess I need to get this out. I bought a 600t se few weeks ago. It arrived with the front of it scratched. George seen my post on here and gave me his email to contact him. Thats fine, I dont expect someone to go out of their way from a post on a forum about a product. I did however contact corsair and heard from them once and nothing more.
> 
> I have had the side panel off up until about a week ago and I obviously have the panel with the factory window. All this panel does is make snap, crack, and pop sounds for some reason. It does it when it heats up when my computer first starts up. Then does it when I shut it off, cooling down.
> 
> I really like corsair products and have bought them for years. But my experience with customer service and some parts on this case that are cheaply made (window) hurt their reputation with me.


Yea the side window panel clicking got very annoying. So I gave up and I only use the mesh now.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz;14774039*
> Well, Im not one for complaining but I guess I need to get this out. I bought a 600t se few weeks ago. It arrived with the front of it scratched. George seen my post on here and gave me his email to contact him. Thats fine, I dont expect someone to go out of their way from a post on a forum about a product. I did however contact corsair and heard from them once and nothing more.


This doesn't sound right - can you re-email me so I can look into it? Usually the follow-up is done pretty well here - I'll make sure this is taken care of.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14773629*
> My temps actually got worse when I used intake and had my gpu running max at the same time. Not sure why people recommend this. The only time it was better was when my gpu wasn't being used.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sused;14773856*
> i tried that, but i had higher MB and GPU temps in exchange of "zero-zero-nothing" less CPU temps. and second thing - i have 120mm dust filter for H80 as intake, but H80 screws are not long enought to go thru dust filter, case, fan and into the radiator. i'm going to use side mesh with some fans. and i hope that will provide cool air for MB and GPU much better. then i'll experiment with intake/exhaust H80. any recommendations for side fans? (quiet ones if possible)


People recommend it because it works. Of course there will be some exceptions. Its always best to make decisions on solid data and not on what some random dude said on the internet. Now air being sucked from the outside blowing through the radiator should be cooler then the heated air in the case. "But what about all that hot air being dumped by the PSU/GPU*WAAAAH*",...well it should still be cooler then the heated air confined in the small space of the 600T. How much cooler varies though. When I used a H70 I had my case by a window out in the open on a desk, and there was decent air circulation in the room. I tested with Prime95 and Kombustor running at the same time, and intake was significantly better then exhaust (approx 8 degree). Didn't hurt my GPU temps more then a degree or so this set up worked for me. Now I would imagine if you had your 600T in the corner or under a desk or both (shudder), with all that heated air being exhausted by the PSU and GPU collecting in that one area, you might have a different result. Or maybe you have a different fan set up, or your central air vent is placed just so, or whatever. Could be a million reasons why results will vary. Best to test and see what works for your set up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz;14774039*
> Well, Im not one for complaining but I guess I need to get this out. I bought a 600t se few weeks ago. It arrived with the front of it scratched. George seen my post on here and gave me his email to contact him. Thats fine, I dont expect someone to go out of their way from a post on a forum about a product. I did however contact corsair and heard from them once and nothing more.
> 
> I have had the side panel off up until about a week ago and I obviously have the panel with the factory window. All this panel does is make snap, crack, and pop sounds for some reason. It does it when it heats up when my computer first starts up. Then does it when I shut it off, cooling down.
> 
> I really like corsair products and have bought them for years. But my experience with customer service and some parts on this case that are cheaply made (window) hurt their reputation with me.


I know exactly what you mean about the popping sound, I didn't think it's exclusive to using the window panel though. Might be that its worse with the window on, because without it you still get the popping sound. I would think you would only have to endure it once as its warmed up and then once again when it cooled after shutdown. I am sure you will get your bezel replaced, but can tell you from experience their response times can vary. Hang in there or follow up with George.


----------



## Leudast

'Lo everyone. Quick question

I'm planning a build in the 600T-SE, and want to use a CM hyper 212+, will it fit? I've heard that some people have clearance issues with aftermarket coolers on this case, although from what I see this beast is positively cavernous so I don't see how that could be a problem.

Also, if it does fit: Could I arrange the fan to pull vertically so the exhaust would go out the top (case) fan? Can it be orientated this way? That's what have on my current setup in my Antec 300, and it seems to work exceptionally well. Almost as good as a pull/push.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14775854*
> People recommend it because it works. Of course there will be some exceptions. Its always best to make decisions on solid data and not on what some random dude said on the internet.


This is why I get annoyed of the same dude saying "flip those to intake" every single time someone pots a picture with an H-series in an exhaust setup. If you can set it as an intake and still maintain good airflow and temps within the case, more power to you. I personally prefer to use mine as an exhaust and maintain a front to rear airflow. I have tried multiple setups and have seen maybe 1-2c difference at full load between different configurations.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6;14776007*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14775854*
> People recommend it because it works. Of course there will be some exceptions. Its always best to make decisions on solid data and not on what some random dude said on the internet.QUOTE]
> 
> This is why I get annoyed of the same dude saying "flip those to intake" every single time someone pots a picture with an H-series in an exhaust setup. If you can set it as an intake and still maintain good airflow and temps within the case, more power to you. I personally prefer to use mine as an exhaust and maintain a front to rear airflow. I have tried multiple setups and have seen maybe 1-2c difference at full load between different configurations.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, i think its kind of funny, he examines each pic posted to see which way the fans or blowing. I think he is saying it in good humour though, and he is promoting experimenting in a round about way.
Click to expand...


----------



## eternal7trance

I just have to say, using those NZXT 200m fans are WAY better than using the corsair stock case fans. I also have one on the side with my mesh panel now too.


----------



## LeBreadman

How did you mount those nzxt 200mm fans? I tought they didn't fit because they were smaller


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeBreadman;14776300*
> How did you mount those nzxt 200mm fans? I tought they didn't fit because they were smaller


I used the zipties that came with the case.


----------



## LeBreadman

Oh yeah that makes sense. I might look in buying one of them then when im going to replace the stock 200mm fan. Are they really much noisier than the stock ones?


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14776276*
> I just have to say, using those NZXT 200m fans are WAY better than using the corsair stock case fans. I also have one on the side with my mesh panel now too.


I have been debating grabbing 1 or 2. How is the noise in comparison to the stockers?

Edit: Looks like the same questions was asked right before me. Tooooo slow Joe.


----------



## CesarNYC

The newer stock fans, w/ partially serrated fan blades, weigh in at 28.8db for 92cfm. The NZXT FN200RB are what I would call significantly louder at 37.25 db, but push 166.2 cfm. Assuming the listed specs are accurate, you can see the trade offs. Neither one is silent, so I say pick the stronger of the two and combine with a decent (not the stock/built in one) fan controller.


----------



## bicen

Added a couple new accessories.



















Went back to H60 as exhaust, changed the door fans to intake and added the vantec up front which lowered my temps by another 5 degrees on NB and about 4 degrees on CPU. Idling at 34c CPU and 31c NB.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Really wasn't digging the airflow, so I fixed that. God I hate this camera focusing flash in one spot.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

I havent built a computer yet, but im wondering, why does this case have a filter on the bottom of the power supply? Do power supplies intake at the bottom?


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgrrsh26;14778938*
> I havent built a computer yet, but im wondering, why does this case have a filter on the bottom of the power supply? Do power supplies intake at the bottom?


Most newer cases mount the power supply at the bottom of the case which results in them pulling air from under the case and exhausting out the rear.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgrrsh26;14778938*
> I havent built a computer yet, but im wondering, why does this case have a filter on the bottom of the power supply? Do power supplies intake at the bottom?


In this case, you can mount the PSU with the fan up or down. And it has a hole below the PSU so it can suck cool air directly in from outside the case, rather than warm air from inside the case.


----------



## vcrazy

just curious if anyone has successfully watercooled cpu/gpu x2 in this case?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrazy;14779176*
> just curious if anyone has successfully watercooled cpu/gpu x2 in this case?


Definitely possible. More then one way to go about it. A slim 240 rad will fit up top, a 120 rad fits in the back, or a 200mm rad fits up front. And that's just without any mods. With mods, you can do a lot more.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrazy;14779176*
> just curious if anyone has successfully watercooled cpu/gpu x2 in this case?


That's my next project after Bulldozer or Sandy Bridge upgrade. Should be an adventure.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Vesimas

Hey! Just joined the comunity and i'm subscribing in this topic because this will be my future case







I'm going to build the system in signature (atm i have a doubt about the cooler H80 vs H100 and i have asked in the official topic) and i'll use the mesh windows with 4x120 fan. Any suggestion about white fan with white led? Going to buy also some sleeved white cave









Thankx for answers, cya.


----------



## Bestel1090

Wow its been a while since ive been on again im glad to see this threads really exploded.

Today I just made my first window into myt side panel was really proud of my self after I made it even though its kinda sloppy its my sloppy mess hahahaha.


----------



## Mergatroid

Lol, that's hot man.

Good job!!


----------



## cK.01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsaechao;14707464*
> Can you still put the black shroud on the top with the case fans mounted uptop?


yes sir u can still put those mesh panel at top


----------



## cK.01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14713218*
> I'm surprised the porn industry has not checked out sites like this one and decided to make some...err...attachments available for PC enthusiasts. I believe some people _do_ love their PC that much.
> 
> Very nice. How are your temps?
> 
> temp are incredibly nice oc my 920 @ 4.2ghz @ 1.30v idles at 26c loads at 55c i changed my exhaust at the back with sycthe slipstream 1900 rpm 100 something cfm and added a intake sycthe 1900rpm inside the 5.25 bay kinda ghetto but it helps my airflow lol i'll post pics if you want


----------



## 05brando

Count me in!!!


----------



## Vesimas

Ok add me to the club







System in sign just ordered







Will use the mesh panel with 4x120 Xigmatek Crystal White Led and bought sleeved white cable by Bitfenix (24pin and 4x6pin) Picture soon (I hope)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cK.01;14783784*
> temp are incredibly nice oc my 920 @ 4.2ghz @ 1.30v idles at 26c loads at 55c i changed my exhaust at the back with sycthe slipstream 1900 rpm 100 something cfm and added a intake sycthe 1900rpm inside the 5.25 bay kinda ghetto but it helps my airflow lol i'll post pics if you want


We LOVE pics here. For sure pop a few up. I really enjoy looking at other people's builds myself.

Yeah, those 1900 RPM Scythes are great fans, they do 110cfm. Adding one pulling in and another pushing out should help air flow for sure. I'm using two of the PWM version for pull fans on my H100. I'm really not sure how much they're helping though so I may have to do a push vs push/pull test, maybe this weekend. I think they assist more just moving the heat away from the computer than they do assisting the airflow through the rad. However, that would be an easy test to do so I may do it this long weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05brando;14787173*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in!!!


That cooler looks like pure goodness. Is that a Zalman? Nice choice. (duh, looked at your sig (smacks head)).


----------



## 05brando

That cooler looks like pure goodness. Is that a Zalman? Nice choice. (duh, looked at your sig (smacks head)).[/QUOTE]

It is a zalman I liked the looks of it and it was only $40 been very impressed with it's performance It will hold me off till the zalman cnps 12x is out


----------



## Robilar

Got my dual cards installed.

I'm debating switching all my fans (2x200 and 4x120) to red LED's...


----------



## 05brando

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14796936*
> Got my dual cards installed.
> 
> I'm debating switching all my fans (2x200 and 4x120) to red LED's...


let me know how your temps are im wanting to either return my 560 ti hawk for a 570 or get a second 560 ti im worried about getting a second cause im getting around 70-80c(%60 fan speed) under load as it is


----------



## WALSRU

Alright guys, instead of starting a new thread I figured I'd ask here

I'm about to jump ship from my Phantom. I'm starting to get sort of disgusted with it's looks, the front door, and lack of side window. So after shopping around I'm really in love with the white 600T special. The parts would be from my sig rig so here's my question:

I would be moving all storage to a 5.25 bay converter and removing the original 3.5 bays so I can fit an Altec BigBoy up front. Will that be enough to keep my cards fairly cool?


----------



## Robilar

Hard to say. The biggest issue I used to have with the 600T series was it's lack of GPU cooling. The main reason I finally bought one was the door mesh fan mounts.

My two cards top out under load at 58c/54c. This is with 4 fans mounted in the door blowing air directly on them.

I don't think changing the front cooling will have a huge impact. I've tried the antec bigboy (Had one in the door of an NZXT Vulcan) and its definitely better than the stock Corsair fan but not a lot better.


----------



## WALSRU

That's what I'm wondering. I do like the way yours looks but if I'm spending all that on extra fans plus the converter and giving up the window I might just hold out for a white Silverstone RV02.


----------



## 05brando

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14798044*
> My two cards top out under load at 58c/54c. This is with 4 fans mounted in the door blowing air directly on them.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats better than my single card but im still using the glass panel, how much more noise did you get with the 4 extra fans.
Click to expand...


----------



## GJF47

I found that using cable ties to hold a fan in front of the 2 cards helped massively with my crossfire temps. They reach around 70c or a tiny bit over during Crysis 2 and are OC'ed to 950/1300. You can see I put the Noiseblocker fan between the bottom HDD rack and the 5.25 bay:


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05brando;14798325*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14798044*
> My two cards top out under load at 58c/54c. This is with 4 fans mounted in the door blowing air directly on them.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats better than my single card but im still using the glass panel, how much more noise did you get with the 4 extra fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hear them over the noise of the rest of the case fans. I bought 4 Bitfenix Spectres. They are fairly quiet. Door fans don't need huge CFM like cpu fans or rad fans require. They are there to provide a constant, even intake of external air and push it across the gpu's.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jdangond

Decided to take the plunge and mod the top of the case to fit a 360 rad. Also got rid of the bay res and added a swiftech pump and res. It was a challenge routing the line from the pump to the res, but here's what I came up with.


----------



## Darkcyde

^that's baller.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond;14801906*
> Decided to take the plunge and mod the top of the case to fit a 360 rad. Also got rid of the bay res and added a swiftech pump and res. It was a challenge routing the line from the pump to the res, but here's what I came up with.


Looks great.....but you broke the first rule of Fight Club. You used mixed coolant instead of distilled. And unless I am mistaken you used the same brand of Swiftech lime green coolant I tried. Stuff will take at least four exchanges of water to get out of the rads and blocks, if you decide you no longer like it.


----------



## jdangond

I used about 10% mix of distilled water and auto coolant (that's why its green) for its anti-corrosion and silver coil. Seems to be working pretty well and I find that it lubricates the pump as well.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;14798391*
> I found that using cable ties to hold a fan in front of the 2 cards helped massively with my crossfire temps. They reach around 70c or a tiny bit over during Crysis 2 and are OC'ed to 950/1300. You can see I put the Noiseblocker fan between the bottom HDD rack and the 5.25 bay:


I agree. A fan in that position will reduce video card temps (I have a similar setup).

Also, you can replace the front fan with any 200mmx30mm fan as long as you don't mind cutting the little curl off of the front of the drive bays (or moving them entirely). I have an NZXT fan installed as the intake fan and it moves way more air than the stock fan did. Of course, I also cut a hole in the bottom of the case and added another 120mm fan as intake which also helps the video cards.










My cards used to run into the 90s, now with extra fans and increased video card fan speeds they're somewhat cooler. I've been thinking about turning the video card fans up a little higher under load. I don't think anyone purchasing this case should be worried about their video card temps. There's always something you can do to decrease them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond;14801906*
> Decided to take the plunge and mod the top of the case to fit a 360 rad. Also got rid of the bay res and added a swiftech pump and res. It was a challenge routing the line from the pump to the res, but here's what I came up with.


Nice mod there. Neatly done.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quick question folks, I am putting this case together with an Asrock Extreme 3 Gen 4 mobo.
This case has a fan controller with 4 wires coming from it. Do all 4 lines hook up to any fan header on the board?
Sorry, I am a noob at this.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;14803858*
> Quick question folks, I am putting this case together with an Asrock Extreme 3 Gen 4 mobo.
> This case has a fan controller with 4 wires coming from it. Do all 4 lines hook up to any fan header on the board?
> Sorry, I am a noob at this.


pull the dummy clips off and plug them into your case fans. Plug the 4 pin molex connector into your PSU.


----------



## Liquidpain

OOHH!! I see. Thanks!


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond;14802705*
> I used about 10% mix of distilled water and auto coolant (that's why its green) for its anti-corrosion and silver coil. Seems to be working pretty well and I find that it lubricates the pump as well.


Gotcha, but people are always asking about using auto coolant in the WC forum. Usually the answer they get is distilled water straight will give you the best performance. Coolant (glycol based or otherwise) makes sense in a vehicle becaues of mixed metals and the potential for freezing, but not so much in a computer. Unless you are using something like aluminum rads with brass fittings and copper blocks, you might want to experiment.

How did you make out bleeding the loop? I have the same pump/res set up and had to try a few configs before I found the right one. The pump is so strong it would suck air bubbles right back into the loop with certain configs.


----------



## AoHxBram

Main rig moved to DF-85, so i went for a silent rig for my 600t :
Containts :
Q9450 Downvloted to 1.05v
6GB DDr2
HD 4870 1GB
500+750gb Drives.
Mugen 2 Rev B on CPU.





Didn't Undust it for the rebuild :|


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond;14801906*
> Decided to take the plunge and mod the top of the case to fit a 360 rad. Also got rid of the bay res and added a swiftech pump and res. It was a challenge routing the line from the pump to the res, but here's what I came up with.


Do you have more pictures of that 360 mod?? I have thought about it, but didnt want to cut all that plastic out of the case up top. Figured it would weaken it too much. Great job BTW on the build. Looks great


----------



## jdangond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14807180*
> How did you make out bleeding the loop? I have the same pump/res set up and had to try a few configs before I found the right one. The pump is so strong it would suck air bubbles right back into the loop with certain configs.


bleeding the loop was a task...saw some pictures of the return line installed up on top where the fill port is, but that would have made it impossible for me to fill the loop. I ended up just filling the loop little by little and tilting the case around till all the air more or less escaped. Seems to have worked as I don't see any more air bubble and I don't hear any air movement in the res's


----------



## jdangond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14807731*
> Do you have more pictures of that 360 mod?? I have thought about it, but didnt want to cut all that plastic out of the case up top. Figured it would weaken it too much. Great job BTW on the build. Looks great


unfortunately I didn't take pictures of the process but I can tell you the rad is held really well. The two fans furthest from the front panel are the ones that are really holding it down, and I think those 8 screws are more than enough. I had to cut away some plastic and metal for the third fan, so its not holding the rad up because there nothing in between to bolt through. That's the only way I could get the third fan to line up flush with the other fans and the rad mounting holes.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond;14808266*
> unfortunately I didn't take pictures of the process but I can tell you the rad is held really well. The two fans furthest from the front panel are the ones that are really holding it down, and I think those 8 screws are more than enough. I had to cut away some plastic and metal for the third fan, so its not holding the rad up because there nothing in between to bolt through. That's the only way I could get the third fan to line up flush with the other fans and the rad mounting holes.


I mounted my H100 exactly the same way (although I only needed two fan positions) so I could use push/pull on the rad. The H100 is really well mounted with only 4 screws mounting through one fan, so I bet 8 screws on your rad is really solid.

I thought about leaving the corners of the cutout for fan screws but it would have been a problem because the metal doesn't fit flush with the fan mounts. I guess a bracket would have been the answer but it's really not needed.

Still, nice job on that rad.

Doesn't the 600T look awesome with three fans on top?


----------



## longroadtrip

Just ordered lots of new goodies for my 600t...finally getting that dual 120 fan mod done on the front of the case, 8 Noiseblocker Multiframes, AX850 psu, Vengeance black kit (so I'll have 2 colors on my RAM), 2 sheets of acrylic, 10 blue and white leds w/ controller, 2 sheets of mesh...I see a build log in the near future!


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14811118*
> Just ordered lots of new goodies for my 600t...finally getting that dual 120 fan mod done on the front of the case, 8 Noiseblocker Multiframes, AX850 psu, Vengeance black kit (so I'll have 2 colors on my RAM), 2 sheets of acrylic, 10 blue and white leds w/ controller, 2 sheets of mesh...I see a build log in the near future!


Hmm, that's quite the parts list you got there, sounds pretty spectacular. I wonder what the mesh is for?

The three fan mod up top is starting to pick up steam. I want to do the same but I have a problem. I no longer use a rad up top, just AP15s to extract the heat from the rads. If I were to cut the hole, I am not sure of the fan mount. I can't just cut it all out since there is no rad below, and I know a portion up top is raised so a simple hole might not work either.
On the other hand I don't need the hole. My temps are good, this would be purely for bonus points. I actually have a very quiet set up now. I can't say it's silent, because to me silence would mean you can't tell if the computer is on. You can hear the fans, but just barely, there has to be total silence around you to catch it. If anything else is making noise like the television or having conversation, you can't hear it. I have played Deus ex for hours with Eyefinity, and even at a near silent fan level the GPU cards barley hit 50 Degrees. For stress testing I would need to turn the fans up, but that's the only time........ and this is before the second pump sitting on my desk is installed (also PWM controlled so hopefully no noise penalty with enhanced flow rate.).


----------



## longroadtrip

The mesh is for enclosing the psu and the back ports (inside the case.) Acrylic is for a mod that I am doing kinda similar to Pascal1973's lit corsair logo. With the mesh panel, there will be a total of 12 NB Multiframe fans. Front 200mm fan bay is being replaced with aluminum that is templated for 2 - 120mm fans. It is also removeable so different templates can be made to swap out to different sizes of fans. Oh yeah, and demciflex filters all around!

She's been a good case for the past few months, but it's time to dress her up!


----------



## BuildingFirst37

I am getting close to having all the parts I need to put my build together but I have a question.

I want to make sure everything post outside the case by running a bench test but I have no idea how to go about that. The reason I don't know how to go about it, is because I am going with a Corsair H80 cpu cooler. If I attached that to the cpu for the bench test, I would have to leave it attached making it a pain in the butt to install the mobo into the case afterwards. Do yall have any suggestions to make it easier or an alternative to using the H80 during testing?


----------



## Liquidpain

Well guys, I finished my first build ever!! Ho does it look?!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;14818474*
> I am getting close to having all the parts I need to put my build together but I have a question.
> 
> I want to make sure everything post outside the case by running a bench test but I have no idea how to go about that. The reason I don't know how to go about it, is because I am going with a Corsair H80 cpu cooler. If I attached that to the cpu for the bench test, I would have to leave it attached making it a pain in the butt to install the mobo into the case afterwards. Do yall have any suggestions to make it easier or an alternative to using the H80 during testing?


Use the stock intel/amd cooler to test with or just pick up some TIM for when you remove the H80 to install the mobo into the case. My personal favorites for TIM are shin etsu and prolimatech. The H80 uses a dow corning TIM but the h50 and 70 used shin etsu. It's really quite good stuff.

@Liquidpain...Very nice! Looks pretty clean!


----------



## zchen

Moving complete....two quick picture so I can be officially added to the club









I don't know if it's the light or what, but the door looks bulged when it isn't in this pic









Positive: Cable management options, so easy. HDD Cages can be moved around.

Negative: Noise. Louder than my Antec 900 even. Primarily caused by front intake fan buzzing due to the intake grill (I verified it by removing the fan, turning it on and progressively moving it farther and closer in to the grill, the buzzing gets louder the closer the fan is) I thought about cutting it, but opted to place a stack of rubber washer on each fan screw instead. It helps. My other option was to use a Cooler Master Megaflow that I had laying around, however that require moving the HDD Cage, and the Secondary position for the HDD Cage next to the PSU allows only two hdd to be used (The bottom hdd spot is blocked). For a $150 case, I expect some more thoughts to be put in when it comes to acoustics, especially one that is easily fixed. Fan Controller nearly worthless, but I knew that going in.

other thoughts: changed my boot drive from a WD 640 GB AAKS to Crucial C300 64GB, the boot time is amazing. Other changes, GTX 280->GTX 560 Ti, 4GB RAM to 8GB RAM. Not updating my main system until Ivy Bridge or later.


----------



## zchen

My CPU temps are worse by a few degrees, but GPU temps are lower than before. Thinking about adding a 120mm fan in the 5.25 bays or changing the top 200mm to intake


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14818909*
> Use the stock intel/amd cooler to test with or just pick up some TIM for when you remove the H80 to install the mobo into the case. My personal favorites for TIM are shin etsu and prolimatech. The H80 uses a dow corning TIM but the h50 and 70 used shin etsu. It's really quite good stuff.


I swear sometimes I just can't spot the obvious solution. I will just use the stock cooler during the bench testing, thank you for reminding me about it, I brain farted there for a bit lol.


----------



## longroadtrip

No worries...it happens to the best of us.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14818909*
> Use the stock intel/amd cooler to test with or just pick up some TIM for when you remove the H80 to install the mobo into the case. My personal favorites for TIM are shin etsu and prolimatech. The H80 uses a dow corning TIM but the h50 and 70 used shin etsu. It's really quite good stuff.
> 
> @Liquidpain...Very nice! Looks pretty clean!


Good idea. Both the stock and h80 heatsink should have preapplied TIM. Might want to have something like artic silver cleaner so you can make sure your CPU is clean between mounts. I am curious why you would want to test the build outside of the case first.


----------



## longroadtrip

I just use alcohol and coffee filters to clean TIM up. Works great with no fiber lint or anything.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Good idea. Both the stock and h80 heatsink should have preapplied TIM. Might want to have something like artic silver cleaner so you can make sure your CPU is clean between mounts. I am curious why you would want to test the build outside of the case first.


I want to make sure everything post before I put it all in the case. It would be a royal pain in the butt to get everything in the case and something not posting.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Well guys, I finished my first build ever!! Ho does it look?!


Looks good from what I can tell from the tiny little picture.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Hey guys,

what do you mean, fit 2 240mm rads in the front ?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37*


I want to make sure everything post before I put it all in the case. It would be a royal pain in the butt to get everything in the case and something not posting.


Well its probably good practice, but inside or not each part is pretty easy to remove, especially in a spacious case like the 600T. Just make sure youre working on something that the mobo won't ground out on, and your using good ESD technique. Especially when you are handling your ram. Your board has pretty good diagnostic read outs so I am sure it will go smooth.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Looks good from what I can tell from the tiny little picture.


I thought the same thing, looks good but it was stamp sized picture.


----------



## love9sick

I'm in, never new this thread even existed.

















My set up


----------



## Robilar

You might want to add the 600TM to the main page.

It has a mesh door with 4 fan mounts and has higher RPM front and top fans (same as the SE version). It does not include the window insert for the door.

Also the front fan is screwed directly to the case (no more plastic fan bracket).


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;14833038*
> Hey guys,
> 
> what do you mean, fit 2 240mm rads in the front ?


Not quite sure where you saw this.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14833157*
> Not quite sure where you saw this.


Mhmm, i saw it here


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx;14833281*
> Mhmm, i saw it here


It's been done, at least two builds that I know of. Both builds required modding the bottom, sides, and drive bay.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14833310*
> It's been done, at least two builds that I know of. Both builds required modding the bottom, sides, and drive bay.


*****








Ok, i use my 200 rad xDD


----------



## Pendulum

I'm considering picking up one of these cases, I'm leaning on getting the white one, though.

My only concern is that the white may fade or become tainted over time, has anybody experienced any discoloration?


----------



## DOOOLY

I have posted pictures on here before, but i have do some changes


----------



## linkin93

Switch the H70 fans to intake, you will get better temps.

PS: I will keep saying the above until everyone does it


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14834132*
> Switch the H70 fans to intake, you will get better temps.
> 
> PS: I will keep saying the above until everyone does it


I had it before like that and the dust got in my rig







so far my temps are good with 8hrs of prime i only hit 65c which is fine with me.

Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## radicalrev

Painted my 600T Ferrari red to match my speakers...


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice build! The red looks great!


----------



## iLLGT3

If it's Ferrari red, call it Rosso Corsa!


----------



## Robilar

Nicely done!

I prefer Asus board quality over Gigabyte but Gigabyte certainly wins in the board color category









Can't stand the blue on the Asus board.


----------



## DOOOLY

Nicely done ! man thats a beauty !


----------



## CapnBiggles

I just want to say, I love this case.

I added a little decal to the side - wife's idea, I give her kudos. She said it kept reminding her of a storm trooper so she got it on ebay for me.

Gotta spend a weekend cleaning up the cabling inside. It's all messy from replacing a Sandforce SSD in my system for a Crucial m4.

Gallery
http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/21527310/1/compootar?h=1be2eb


----------



## Frontsidebus

I really need an Aperture Laboratories sticker down the side of mine...


----------



## vitality

Pretty sure I'll be getting a 600t SE for my birthday







I want to get the new model that comes with the window and mesh panel though, because I heard airflow could be an issue.

I loooveee the look of the case, though


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vitality*


Pretty sure I'll be getting a 600t SE for my birthday







I want to get the new model that comes with the window and mesh panel though, because I heard airflow could be an issue.

I loooveee the look of the case, though










All 600T SEs have always had the window and mesh panels, so you should be set.


----------



## sused

i'm going to use 4 fans with side mesh, so i've ordered dust filter from Demciflex and i want to share my experience with someone who is thinking about Demciflex filter for 600T. 
They have custom filter exactly for 600T side mesh. it took me few minutes to contact them via their page and in a moment i was comunicating with their employee about my new filter. he sent me picture with filter's dimensions (see attachment). price is not bad - 15.45$ for filter and 12.65$ for shipping/handling to Czech Republic. Their empoyee sent me PayPal invoice and my filter is on its way to me at the moment







very simple and fast. i hope someone will find this info useful.


----------



## freitz

My 600T Let me know what you think


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sused*


i'm going to use 4 fans with side mesh, so i've ordered dust filter from Demciflex and i want to share my experience with someone who is thinking about Demciflex filter for 600T. 
They have custom filter exactly for 600T side mesh. it took me few minutes to contact them via their page and in a moment i was comunicating with their employee about my new filter. he sent me picture with filter's dimensions (see attachment). price is not bad - 15.45$ for filter and 12.65$ for shipping/handling to Czech Republic. Their empoyee sent me PayPal invoice and my filter is on its way to me at the moment







very simple and fast. i hope someone will find this info useful.


Thanks for the info. I was following another thread on the Corsair Forums about this too, a guy had ordered a complete filter set custom from Demciflex. I have been waiting for someone to show pics of the filters installed, hopefully you can post some too on this thread.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freitz*


My 600T Let me know what you think


woah, the red and white looks good. reminds me of my 8th gen Si.


----------



## sused

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


... hopefully you can post some too on this thread.


sure, i will post some pics as soon as i get my hands on it. i hope in 10-14 days or something like that.


----------



## freitz

New Photos


----------



## Governator_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14622951*
> I also have 4 Bitfenix Spectre 120's in the door all set to intake.


Are the 4 fans connected to one 4 pin molex?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz;14843503*
> New Photos


Great red theme. Not a big fan of dyes, along with 90% of OCNers, but it does look good. Now if you had a Frozen_Q liquid fusion or dualbay reservoir, it would be jaw dropping. But still looks great, good job.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sused;14842670*
> i'm going to use 4 fans with side mesh, so i've ordered dust filter from Demciflex and i want to share my experience with someone who is thinking about Demciflex filter for 600T.
> They have custom filter exactly for 600T side mesh. it took me few minutes to contact them via their page and in a moment i was comunicating with their employee about my new filter. he sent me picture with filter's dimensions (see attachment). price is not bad - 15.45$ for filter and 12.65$ for shipping/handling to Czech Republic. Their empoyee sent me PayPal invoice and my filter is on its way to me at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very simple and fast. i hope someone will find this info useful.


That's awesome, do us a favor and give us a review and take some pics, as I for one have been looking for a filter for that purpose.


----------



## maksin01

Just got mine yesterday. Sorry for the bad quality of the pics, something's wrong with my phone camera lately..









I swapped the top fan with one 120mm fan because I don't want negative pressure in my case. I find the front fan a bit too noisy even when I have the fan controller set on low speed.. So I ordered a CoolerMaster MegaFlow 200 Blue (should arrive tomorrow) to replace it.


----------



## vitality

Just ordered mine tonight! I'm excited to get it







. Just wondering, I ordered the special edition one from tigerdirect and in the picture it shows the mesh window. It comes with both right? the mesh and the clear one? And I also got 4 fans to put on the mesh one to improve airflow


----------



## maksin01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;14849401*
> Just ordered mine tonight! I'm excited to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just wondering, I ordered the special edition one from tigerdirect and in the picture it shows the mesh window. It comes with both right? the mesh and the clear one? And I also got 4 fans to put on the mesh one to improve airflow


Yea it comes with both the mesh and the clear window.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;14849401*
> Just ordered mine tonight! I'm excited to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just wondering, I ordered the special edition one from tigerdirect and in the picture it shows the mesh window. It comes with both right? the mesh and the clear one? And I also got 4 fans to put on the mesh one to improve airflow


Corsair George stated about 15 posts back that the SE(white version) has always came with both. So you should be good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14842295*
> All 600T SEs have always had the window and mesh panels, so you should be set.


----------



## CTV

Hi guys

I recently changed my CoolerMaster HAF 922 chassis to a Graphite 600T. I dont have any pics to post yet, but will be able to do so in the next day or so. Hope I am welcomed here as a new owner member.

One major issue I had was the fact that the 200mm fans included were 20mm profile instead of the more regular 200X30mm variants (like my CM MegaFlow 200 which I sadly cannot use). Since my colour scheme is RED I found myself in a sticky situation where I only found two manufacturers with 200mm LED RED 20mm profile fans: Xigmatek and Bitfenix (both not distrubuted locally here in South Africa) & too expensive to import for what its worth.

After closer inspection I noticed that given the right tools, one can easily change the LED's using a bit of soldering wire, heatshrinks, new RED high-intensity LEDs (obviously) and a soldering iron. One additional tool that did work wonders was a soldering helping hands set (see pic) to hold the wires while soldering. I will try to post pics on this too to help you guys out for this DIY task if you are willing to undertake it.

I do not know if you guys are familiar with DemciFlex filters: http://www.demcifilter.com/

Luckilly for me he is based in S.A. so I was able to get custom filters made for my system for all the removable panels and optical bay covers. Since the material used for the filter mesh is surgical grade it really filters out dust quite well. Also, these filters are laser-cut so they don't freigh on the edges or anything.

This is where me second issue comes in, even though I have this high-tech filters in place it seems that the chassis has a lot of nooks and crannies where ulfiltered dirty air comes in. I also noticed that the side panel does not seal around the corners of the metal frame of the chassis (not sure if you guys are following me here) - which leaves more room for dust to come in. Is it just me?


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14847810*
> Great red theme. Not a big fan of dyes, along with 90% of OCNers, but it does look good. Now if you had a Frozen_Q liquid fusion or dualbay reservoir, it would be jaw dropping. But still looks great, good job.


Its Feser non-conductive liquid.

However, dual bay and maybe some 1/2" ID 3/4" OD. Was thinking about adding a 200MM Rad and putting the graphics card in the loop.


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz;14851567*
> However, dual bay and maybe some 1/2" ID 3/4" OD. Was thinking about adding a 200MM Rad and putting the graphics card in the loop.


Do it. For the added cost, its definitely worth it. My GTX 580 never got above 55 degrees while GPU folding.


----------



## maksin01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14851283*
> I do not know if you guys are familiar with DemciFlex filters: http://www.demcifilter.com/
> 
> Luckilly for me he is based in S.A. so I was able to get custom filters made for my system for all the removable panels and optical bay covers. Since the material used for the filter mesh is surgical grade it really filters out dust quite well. Also, these filters are laser-cut so they don't freigh on the edges or anything.


Your post reminds me of my old DemciFlex filters from my previous case.







I have 2 120mm filters so I took them out just now and managed to fit them on the front panel pretty nicely imo. Here's a few newer pics.









By the way thanks for posting about the filters, if not I would have forgotten about my DemciFlex filters..







+ rep!


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maksin01;14851738*
> Your post reminds me of my old DemciFlex filters from my previous case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 120mm filters so I took them out just now and managed to fit them on the front panel pretty nicely imo. Here's a few newer pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way thanks for posting about the filters, if not I would have forgotten about my DemciFlex filters..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + rep!


Mine is custom made to fit perfectly into the chassis panels & grilles:


----------



## maksin01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14851879*
> Mine is custom made to fit perfectly into the chassis panels & grilles:


Wow yours sure do look good!







I wish I could buy your filters.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14851283*
> Hi guys
> 
> I recently changed my CoolerMaster HAF 922 chassis to a Graphite 600T. I dont have any pics to post yet, but will be able to do so in the next day or so. Hope I am welcomed here as a new owner member.
> 
> One major issue I had was the fact that the 200mm fans included were 20mm profile instead of the more regular 200X30mm variants (like my CM MegaFlow 200 which I sadly cannot use). Since my colour scheme is RED I found myself in a sticky situation where I only found two manufacturers with 200mm LED RED 20mm profile fans: Xigmatek and Bitfenix (both not distrubuted locally here in South Africa) & too expensive to import for what its worth.
> 
> After closer inspection I noticed that given the right tools, one can easily change the LED's using a bit of soldering wire, heatshrinks, new RED high-intensity LEDs (obviously) and a soldering iron. One additional tool that did work wonders was a soldering helping hands set (see pic) to hold the wires while soldering. I will try to post pics on this too to help you guys out for this DIY task if you are willing to undertake it.
> 
> I do not know if you guys are familiar with DemciFlex filters: http://www.demcifilter.com/
> 
> Luckilly for me he is based in S.A. so I was able to get custom filters made for my system for all the removable panels and optical bay covers. Since the material used for the filter mesh is surgical grade it really filters out dust quite well. Also, these filters are laser-cut so they don't freigh on the edges or anything.
> 
> This is where me second issue comes in, even though I have this high-tech filters in place it seems that the chassis has a lot of nooks and crannies where ulfiltered dirty air comes in. I also noticed that the side panel does not seal around the corners of the metal frame of the chassis (not sure if you guys are following me here) - which leaves more room for dust to come in. Is it just me?


its very true unfortunately. The bottom corner areas of the side panel have a pretty sizeable gap. Use a bright lightsource on one side and take off the oppsite side panel, you can see just how big.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14851879*
> Mine is custom made to fit perfectly into the chassis panels & grilles:


looks interesting, I would really like to see a pic of them installed (without the stock metal grills in place).


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maksin01;14851738*
> Your post reminds me of my old DemciFlex filters from my previous case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 120mm filters so I took them out just now and managed to fit them on the front panel pretty nicely imo. Here's a few newer pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way thanks for posting about the filters, if not I would have forgotten about my DemciFlex filters..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + rep!


Nice rig, but I am curious about that D3 background. Are you in for the beta or something?? If so, contact me please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14851283*
> Hi guys
> 
> I recently changed my CoolerMaster HAF 922 chassis to a Graphite 600T. I dont have any pics to post yet, but will be able to do so in the next day or so. Hope I am welcomed here as a new owner member.
> 
> One major issue I had was the fact that the 200mm fans included were 20mm profile instead of the more regular 200X30mm variants (like my CM MegaFlow 200 which I sadly cannot use). Since my colour scheme is RED I found myself in a sticky situation where I only found two manufacturers with 200mm LED RED 20mm profile fans: Xigmatek and Bitfenix (both not distrubuted locally here in South Africa) & too expensive to import for what its worth.
> 
> After closer inspection I noticed that given the right tools, one can easily change the LED's using a bit of soldering wire, heatshrinks, new RED high-intensity LEDs (obviously) and a soldering iron. One additional tool that did work wonders was a soldering helping hands set (see pic) to hold the wires while soldering. I will try to post pics on this too to help you guys out for this DIY task if you are willing to undertake it.
> 
> I do not know if you guys are familiar with DemciFlex filters: http://www.demcifilter.com/
> 
> Luckilly for me he is based in S.A. so I was able to get custom filters made for my system for all the removable panels and optical bay covers. Since the material used for the filter mesh is surgical grade it really filters out dust quite well. Also, these filters are laser-cut so they don't freigh on the edges or anything.
> 
> This is where me second issue comes in, even though I have this high-tech filters in place it seems that the chassis has a lot of nooks and crannies where ulfiltered dirty air comes in. I also noticed that the side panel does not seal around the corners of the metal frame of the chassis (not sure if you guys are following me here) - which leaves more room for dust to come in. Is it just me?


That problem with all the "nooks and crannies" is easily solved. Just make sure you have a positive air pressure case. Meaning, have more air being pushed into your case, than you have fans removing it. That way all the small gaps pushes air out, instead of sucking air in.

And you can mount the Megaflow fans in the front, just need to drill some holes for mounting. Or some have used zip ties and such.

And all this talk about demcifilters are making me want to buy some. They should become an Artisan here at OCN. I bet their sales would triple...

EDIT: are the demcifilters really that much better than the stock front filter?? I would really like a new front filter and a top filter. They would be awesome


----------



## maksin01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14852164*
> Nice rig, but I am curious about that D3 background. Are you in for the beta or something?? If so, contact me please.


Look here for more info.
















And yup positive pressure case with good filters on intake fans is the key to keep unwanted dust out.


----------



## faMine

I just saw the Ferrari Red 600T referenced in a Corsair link on facebook! Good stuff.


----------



## Vesimas

Owners of 600T with H100 what do you think it's the best airflow (signature for system): A or B

Thankx and sorry for the tremors arrows


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14852164*
> EDIT: are the demcifilters really that much better than the stock front filter?? I would really like a new front filter and a top filter. They would be awesome


Absolutely! You have no idea how fine the mesh is. I had custom ones made and fitted in my CM HAF 922. It was a no brainer to do it for the 600T too.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maksin01;14852477*
> Look here for more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yup positive pressure case with good filters on intake fans is the key to keep unwanted dust out.


I know that but does positive pressure not affect cooling performance negatively?


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14852093*
> looks interesting, I would really like to see a pic of them installed (without the stock metal grills in place).


I will ask my gf to charge her camera over the weekend to take proper pics to post.

I do need to mention that this filter mesh basically replaces the stock mesh IN BETWEEN the metal mesh and the plastic holder housings.

You can buy them in white or black.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;14835269*
> Painted my 600T Ferrari red to match my speakers...


Would look nice if the front was black carbon fiber.


----------



## Fantomau

I bought custom filters from them for my 650D.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14852164*
> And you can mount the Megaflow fans in the front, just need to drill some holes for mounting. Or some have used zip ties and such.


Like I said in my 1st post, I was easily able to change the LEDs to RED ones given 15 to 30 min and some basic tools. I did not want to drill my chassis. Another reason is that if I did drill my chassis the holes required almost does not make it out of the outer edges of the pre-drilled breathing holes for the front fan (I hope I make sense here). Another reason is that I removed on HDD cage and left one in the front so that my GFX cards could breathe a bit. The standard white LED fan works good enough and now after the mod suits my colour scheme


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14851879*
> Mine is custom made to fit perfectly into the chassis panels & grilles:


did you order those from demcifilters? I wouldnt mind having some for the front bays and top and front.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14852164*
> And you can mount the Megaflow fans in the front, just need to drill some holes for mounting. Or some have used zip ties and such.


I didnt have to drill holes to mount a CM megaflow fan in my 650D or 600T. The only thing using that fan does is you have to move the cage from the front, As the megflow fan is 200x200x30.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas;14853591*
> Owners of 600T with H100 what do you think it's the best airflow (signature for system): A or B
> 
> Thankx and sorry for the tremors arrows


I have mine set up similar to Plan B...


----------



## Vesimas

Good and I just saw that I posted on the wrong topic (following both this and h70/80 official tread)


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Ordered a 600t white edition








Will post a pic in around a week for the member list


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine;14853535*
> I just saw the Ferrari Red 600T referenced in a Corsair link on facebook! Good stuff.


yeah, Corsair or George will quietly link some of the builds onto their Facebook page. Its nice but when they don't even comment here on OCN saying great job or something, it seems odd. They did that to me back in July. I posted my latest rig, then noticed a huge amount of visitors on this thread, then I saw it was linked on Facebook (like right now their is 43 visitors, go Ferrari go!) Ole' Georgie never said anything about my rig though, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14853639*
> I will ask my gf to charge her camera over the weekend to take proper pics to post.
> 
> I do need to mention that this filter mesh basically replaces the stock mesh IN BETWEEN the metal mesh and the plastic holder housings.
> 
> You can buy them in white or black.


Hmmm, mighty tempted now to pull the trigger, even before seeing what they look like......


----------



## iLLGT3

Tiger Direct is having a sale on the White 600. It's a shame I had to pay this ticket so I can't afford to get it on sale right now.

I'll just have to wait until next week.


----------



## mistasumo




----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;14833755*
> I have posted pictures on here before, but i have do some changes


Nicely done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14834132*
> Switch the H70 fans to intake, you will get better temps.
> 
> PS: I will keep saying the above until everyone does it


Just give up. "Everyone" will not do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;14835269*
> Painted my 600T Ferrari red to match my speakers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great paint job. It really matches your speakers well. How did you prep the surfaces?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14851283*
> Hi guys
> One additional tool that did work wonders was a soldering helping hands set (see pic) to hold the wires while soldering.
> 
> This is where me second issue comes in, even though I have this high-tech filters in place it seems that the chassis has a lot of nooks and crannies where ulfiltered dirty air comes in. I also noticed that the side panel does not seal around the corners of the metal frame of the chassis (not sure if you guys are following me here) - which leaves more room for dust to come in. Is it just me?


Yup, got my first set of "Helping Hands" about 20 years ago. Use them at work all the time. They really help a lot.
Pretty much every case I've ever owned has small cracks that dirt can get in. The nature of the beast I'm afraid. Positive pressure helps but may restrict airflow depending on how it's done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas;14853591*
> Owners of 600T with H100 what do you think it's the best airflow (signature for system): A or B
> 
> Thankx and sorry for the tremors arrows


Intake for CPU temps, exhaust for chipset/gpu temps and dust concerns. Mine is intake.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Just give up. "Everyone" will not do it.


The more you resist the harder I try


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14858835*
> The more you resist the harder I try


Just wasting your time man.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14853752*
> did you order those from demcifilters? I wouldnt mind having some for the front bays and top and front.


Yes I did. The nice thing too is that DemciFlex is based in South Africa so I waited like a day to get mine from date of order. At least ONE good thing for living here


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14853796*
> I didnt have to drill holes to mount a CM megaflow fan in my 650D or 600T. The only thing using that fan does is you have to move the cage from the front, As the megflow fan is 200x200x30.


Yes I get what you are saying. If you want to use the CM fan you have two options:

1.) Move both HDD cages out (1 to bottom of chassis and the other 1 remove completely). Thereafter the CM fan can be mounted on the OUTSIDE of the fan bracket. I haqve 2 problems with this option. 1 is that there is a 20mm gap between the chassis and fan. 2 is that since the one HDD cage is moved down, it kinda obscures air intake to my bottom crossfire GFX card.

2.) Second option is to drill holes to mount the CM fan directly to the chassis (like Darkcyde did). Problems I have with that is the drilling as I said before and also the hole placments is rather close to the pre-drilled air intake holes in front.

Personally I preferred the modding of the stock 200 X 20mm fan from white to red LEDs as it was easy and kinda makes me feel that I achieved something that is a bit more of an elegant/suited/more correct look and feel when compared to the technical design of the chassis


----------



## maksin01

I received my CM megaflow 200 fan today (got rid of the LED wires too







) and installed it on the front panel. It's so much quieter & nicer than the noisy stock fan.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14854157*
> Hmmm, mighty tempted now to pull the trigger, even before seeing what they look like......


They are honestly worth it! If you do contact Vincent from Demci, just tell him you have a Corsair Graphite 600T. He already has measurements for all the filters, you just need to explain to him EXACTLY which ones you want as well as you want the MESH ONLY, no magnetic frames as they will sit in between the panels and replace to stock nylon mesh. I have attached a pic for illustration.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awkwardly Awesome;14851693*
> Do it. For the added cost, its definitely worth it. My GTX 580 never got above 55 degrees while GPU folding.


Does the tubing size make that much of a difference?


----------



## drum corp 24

so here it is... I've finally got my NZXT extensions I've order 2 weeks ago... And I also bought 5 Scythe Typhoons (1450rpm). Here are the pictures of it:


----------



## Fantomau

Damn dude, Clean that top


----------



## drum corp 24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14864878*
> Damn dude, Clean that top


nahh. it's no use. because after 15min after cleaning it will be the same


----------



## Fantomau

Not for me, I'm getting a custom top filter for that


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14862054*
> They are honestly worth it! If you do contact Vincent from Demci, just tell him you have a Corsair Graphite 600T. He already has measurements for all the filters, you just need to explain to him EXACTLY which ones you want as well as you want the MESH ONLY, no magnetic frames as they will sit in between the panels and replace to stock nylon mesh. I have attached a pic for illustration.


Allrighty then, I am in. Just fired off an email to them asking how much for a filter for the mesh side panel.

EDIT: Very quick response. Got back to me within the hour, Vincent that is. So far so good, price is not bad (USD 15.45) and shipping isn't bad considering its coming from South Africa (Postage USD 12.65) with tracking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz;14864183*
> Does the tubing size make that much of a difference?


Yeah, greater ID should give you higher flow rates and thicker OD should give you better bending radius before kinking. But realistically, 1-2º difference on system that is already optimized. If it clears up some other problems you have, could be a tiny bit more.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14865131*
> Yeah, greater ID should give you higher flow rates and thicker OD should give you better bending radius before kinking. But realistically, 1-2º difference on system that is already optimized. If it clears up some other problems you have, could be a tiny bit more.


I will probably invest in some 1/2 id 3/4 Od tubing for my build right now i have 3/8id 1/2" od, but I will have to flush the system as I made a mistake in buying feser fluid instead of going distill with PT nuke and a piece of silver. If I am not mistaken that would be the best bet?

What seems to be the most durable tubing for tight bends?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz;14866174*
> I will probably invest in some 1/2 id 3/4 Od tubing for my build right now i have 3/8id 1/2" od, but I will have to flush the system as I made a mistake in buying feser fluid instead of going distill with PT nuke and a piece of silver. If I am not mistaken that would be the best bet?
> 
> What seems to be the most durable tubing for tight bends?


If you go by the WC forums, then yes, straight distilled with a few drops of PT nuke, or distilled with kill coil (both? not sure if this is harmless overkill or if there is some potential for a reaction). This will give you the best temps, but not a huge difference. As long as you are not mixing metals in your loop (aluminum is often vilified), then there is no real need for anti corrosive properties of the Feser type coolants. Feser I hear gunks up blocks, though I have no personal experience to back that up.

As far as tubing, I have only used two, Tygon and Koolance. The tygon I tried was the food grade clear type. It looked good and was very pliable so it was easy to slip on fittings. It also kinked easy and once the plasticizer leached out it became cloudy ( a few weeks at most). I turned to black koolance tubing and it was much stiffer but did not kink as easily. I am happy with it. Things I have yet to try but hear great things is the PrimoFlex Pro LRT tubing, they have an impressive bending radius, or so I am lead to believe on the forums. They come in different colors but beware the color you see on the web may not look exactly the same color in person, I have heard their red looks more orange in person.


----------



## eizen

Hmm not sure if I should get it from tiger (never ordered from them, do they charge tax?) or wait for newegg to have it on sale.


----------



## iLLGT3

TD should not charge you tax. They never have for any of my purchases and I believe that is in certain locations only. I really do hope Newegg will match that sale soon because I'm going to purchase a white one next week.


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;14867918*
> TD should not charge you tax. They never have for any of my purchases and I believe that is in certain locations only. I really do hope Newegg will match that sale soon because I'm going to purchase a white one next week.


So why don't you get the white one from TD since it's on sale?


----------



## iLLGT3

Posted a page or so back. Had to pay a traffic ticket that is conveniently the same price (non-sale) as a white 600.


----------



## Ensamada

just ordered a 600T SE! i can't wait to get my rig together now!!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


Yes I get what you are saying. If you want to use the CM fan you have two options:

1.) Move both HDD cages out (1 to bottom of chassis and the other 1 remove completely). Thereafter the CM fan can be mounted on the OUTSIDE of the fan bracket. I haqve 2 problems with this option. 1 is that there is a 20mm gap between the chassis and fan. 2 is that since the one HDD cage is moved down, it kinda obscures air intake to my bottom crossfire GFX card.

2.) Second option is to drill holes to mount the CM fan directly to the chassis (like Darkcyde did). Problems I have with that is the drilling as I said before and also the hole placments is rather close to the pre-drilled air intake holes in front.

Personally I preferred the modding of the stock 200 X 20mm fan from white to red LEDs as it was easy and kinda makes me feel that I achieved something that is a bit more of an elegant/suited/more correct look and feel when compared to the technical design of the chassis


Although I believe your solution is a great, simple solution if you were just interested in getting red LEDs, you can install larger thickness fans at the front of the case. I suppose no one has mentioned this because we talked about it extensively earlier in the thread.

If you remove the front "curl" from the 3.5" drive cage(s), you can fit a 30mm fan in the front. I (and others) have a 200MM NZXT fan installed up front. Although I did not have to drill any holes, removing the curl from the drive bays is a must. In my case, I was able to get two upper screw holes to line up with chassis mesh holes, and I just let the bottom of the fan hang because once the drive cage is reinstalled (minus the curl) the cage fit snugly against the fan keeping the bottom of the fan tight against the case chassis.

Another advantage of this (although I have not tried it) is that the NZXT fan has mounting holes for LEDs and channels cut in the spokes for LED wires. So, LEDs could be mounted to this fan if desired.

Here are some pics (I am too lazy to go back and dig through the thread to find what are likely exact duplicates of these pictures).

Here is the curl that must be removed:










Here is the curl after removal (sorry, I was using electrical tape to hide the cut, but it came off. I have fixed it since):










You can also see the NZXT fan with the LED mounting holes.

Here's one of the mounts that lines up with a mesh hole:










This fan works...lol..._fan_tastic. It's a very high airflow fan compared to other 200mm fans, and runs in my system using a fan controller at about 1300RPM max. It's noisy when turned up all the way and quiet when turned down.

Just so you know that there is a third option, even though it is more suited to getting better airflow but can also be used to add LEDs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drum corp 24*


so here it is... I've finally got my NZXT extensions I've order 2 weeks ago... And I also bought 5 Scythe Typhoons (1450rpm). Here are the pictures of it:




Isn't the point of replacing the one 200mm fan with two 120mm fans to get better airflow? Do you really think you achieve that by blocking off half of one fan?

A few people have posted builds in this thread where they cut out the front of the case, or drilled new mesh holes to fit two 120mm fans. You should look through and see how they did it. I just can't see 1/2 a 120mm fan being of much use.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14871289*
> Although I believe your solution is a great, simple solution if you were just interested in getting red LEDs, you can install larger thickness fans at the front of the case. I suppose no one has mentioned this because we talked about it extensively earlier in the thread.
> 
> If you remove the front "curl" from the 3.5" drive cage(s), you can fit a 30mm fan in the front. I (and others) have a 200MM NZXT fan installed up front. Although I did not have to drill any holes, removing the curl from the drive bays is a must. In my case, I was able to get two upper screw holes to line up with chassis mesh holes, and I just let the bottom of the fan hang because once the drive cage is reinstalled (minus the curl) the cage fit snugly against the fan keeping the bottom of the fan tight against the case chassis.


I do know that already as I said. One can even mount a 30mm thick fan on the OUTSIDE of the plastic fan bracket if one HDD cage is removed and the other is moved to the bottom of the chassis.

Again I did not want to make any modifications to the chassis (like HDD cage lip/curl) nor drill holes for fan in front. Damaging the beautiful black interior paintwork would break my heart. I wanted to use what was there already.

I am posting pics of the fan's LED mod in my next post for those of you who are interested.


----------



## CTV

Hi Guys and Gals (if any)

Here are some PICS to illustrate the stock Corsair Graphite 600T WHITE LED 200mm by 20mm fan modification to RED LEDs. Those of you who do not wish to make modifications to the chassis and its structure but wish to change from a WHITE to RED (or any other colour for that matter) find this usefull.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14875353*
> Hi Guys and Gals (if any)
> 
> Here are some PICS to illustrate the stock Corsair Graphite 600T WHITE LED 200mm by 20mm fan modification to RED LEDs. Those of you who do not wish to make modifications to the chassis and its structure but wish to change from a WHITE to RED (or any other colour for that matter) find this usefull.


Also, If you want to test your workmanship during the process you can use a spare cheap PSU and short the 20/24 PIN ATX connector wires: Green + ANY Black wire. This will switch on the PSU. Thereafter you can use a MOLEX to 3PIN fan adapter to run the fan to test your work.


----------



## CTV

I am in need of some fellow member input regarding fan directions and case pressures.

I have attached an illustration of my current setup VS 2 alternative options I am considdering. Please look at it and provide some advise.

Thanks


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

Positive pressure is anytime you have more air being pushed into the case than there is being pushed out of the case. So either of those would be positive pressure. I run a positive pressure setup on my 600T but its for my watercooling. It seems to work wonderfully.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awkwardly Awesome;14876565*
> Positive pressure is anytime you have more air being pushed into the case than there is being pushed out of the case. So either of those would be positive pressure. I run a positive pressure setup on my 600T but its for my watercooling. It seems to work wonderfully.


I am already aware of the concept of how positive pressure is achieved, just as you have explained also. I am just not sure if option 1 is really positive pressure when you look at it - if it is, its a bloody close border-line situation for Option 1:

IN: 2X 200mm
OUT: 1X 120mm + 2X GFX cards (not sure how much CFM airflow they generate though?) + the PSU (well sort of but insignificant as the air comes in from the outside then out at the back almost directly through the PSU)

Option 2 on the other hand replaces on 200mm at the top coming in with 2X 120mm which should be more air IN than 1X 200mm. This should be a more confirmed positive pressure in the chassis but I am unsure if its too much positive pressure?

Also, does positive pressure not negatively affect overall cooling performance like CPU, GFX cards and more importantly overall inside case temps?


----------



## longroadtrip

Mine is set up like option 2, but I have an H100 radiator in the top. I also have a 120mm intake fan in my 5.25 drive bays. Works well for me, but I'm only running 1 gpu right now.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14875528*
> I am in need of some fellow member input regarding fan directions and case pressures.
> 
> I have attached an illustration of my current setup VS 2 alternative options I am considdering. Please look at it and provide some advise.
> 
> Thanks


It would help to know which version of the 600T you have as well as what your current temps look like. If its a fairly recent 600T, and the 200mm fan up front bolts directly to the case instead of being held up by a bracket, you have the newest version. That means you will have the newer, stronger (louder) fans.

I would stick with the stock configuration unless one of your temps was out of line. You seem to have a very straight forward set up, with the exception having two GPUs. With a SLI or CFX set up, the mesh side panel is usually recommended. But some don't want it or prefer the clear window, so to them I say enjoy the heat







.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14877177*
> It would help to know which version of the 600T you have as well as what your current temps look like. If its a fairly recent 600T, and the 200mm fan up front bolts directly to the case instead of being held up by a bracket, you have the newest version. That means you will have the newer, stronger (louder) fans.
> 
> I would stick with the stock configuration unless one of your temps was out of line. You seem to have a very straight forward set up, with the exception having two GPUs. With a SLI or CFX set up, the mesh side panel is usually recommended. But some don't want it or prefer the clear window, so to them I say enjoy the heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I didn't know there was a newer revision of the 600T - dammit! Would have liked the directly attached fan option instead. I have the graphite grey one but also purchased the mesh & window combo panel extra. I get what you are saying about the mesh being the better option for multi-gpu setups but it does not look as good as a clear window and one would HAVE TO filter that air coming in as crazy as a tornado

I changed my top 2X 120mm fans to blow inward like option 2 now. Will see how the temps and dust behaves (thank goodness for DemciFlex filters)


----------



## Evocarlos

heres mine still got loads of work to do










trying to find 3 480gtx water blocks at the right price is annoying :s


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14878932*
> I didn't know there was a newer revision of the 600T - dammit! Would have liked the directly attached fan option instead. I have the graphite grey one but also purchased the mesh & window combo panel extra. I get what you are saying about the mesh being the better option for multi-gpu setups but it does not look as good as a clear window and one would HAVE TO filter that air coming in as crazy as a tornado
> 
> I changed my top 2X 120mm fans to blow inward like option 2 now. Will see how the temps and dust behaves (thank goodness for DemciFlex filters)


speaking of Demciflex, put my order in yesterday and got my tracking info early this morning. Not bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos;14879337*
> heres mine still got loads of work to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to find 3 480gtx water blocks at the right price is annoying :s


well you are off to a great start. Tri SLI and copper tubing, pretty hardcore.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz;14843503*
> New Photos


I am getting XSPC bay with swiftech pump and new 1/2" x 3/4" tubing, should I get white or red for tubing?


----------



## vitality

Just got my 600t in!
The back 3 expansion slot covers are bent and so was the frame, a little bit









Just emailed george, I don't want to RMA it so hopefully I can just get some covers that arent bent!


----------



## rockcoeur

Wait.. Is it still possible to get the 600t without a mesh side panel? Cause I can't find it anywhere... :/


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;14883877*
> Wait.. Is it still possible to get the 600t without a mesh side panel? Cause I can't find it anywhere... :/


http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Graphite-Mid-Tower-Gaming-CC600T/dp/B003Y0R1GO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315617095&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Corsair Graphite Series 600T Mid-Tower Gaming Case CC600T: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz;14881983*
> I am getting XSPC bay with swiftech pump and new 1/2" x 3/4" tubing, should I get white or red for tubing?


I vote black Primochill Pro LRT


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14875528*
> I am in need of some fellow member input regarding fan directions and case pressures.
> 
> I have attached an illustration of my current setup VS 2 alternative options I am considdering. Please look at it and provide some advise.
> 
> Thanks


That's 4 posts in a row. Wow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos;14879337*
> heres mine still got loads of work to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to find 3 480gtx water blocks at the right price is annoying :s


That's awesome man. Really sweet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz;14881983*
> I am getting XSPC bay with swiftech pump and new 1/2" x 3/4" tubing, should I get white or red for tubing?


I really like the look of the red in your system. I think it stands out really well, and is different than a lot of other builds. However, be sure to go with what you like best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;14883877*
> Wait.. Is it still possible to get the 600t without a mesh side panel? Cause I can't find it anywhere... :/


If you're in Canada, memoryexpress.com still has them in stock.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14883984*
> Amazon.com: Corsair Graphite Series 600T Mid-Tower Gaming Case CC600T: Electronics


Thanks for that link! The problem is, Amazon can't ship it to me. I tried on amazon.ca instead, but it's at 175$... So I guess I'll just take it with the mesh panel and buy another panel with the acrylic!









Or maybe I'll just buy it from the corsair site...

EDIT: 40$ for the shipping? I guess I'll pass on that!

EDIT 2: Just saw that the 600tm doesn't have a USB3 port on the front. Damn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14884130*
> That's 4 posts in a row. Wow.


Exactly what I thought


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;14884173*
> Thanks for that link! The problem is, Amazon can't ship it to me. I tried on amazon.ca instead, but it's at 175$... So I guess I'll just take it with the mesh panel and buy another panel with the acrylic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I'll just buy it from the corsair site...
> 
> EDIT: 40$ for the shipping? I guess I'll pass on that!
> 
> EDIT 2: Just saw that the 600tm doesn't have a USB3 port on the front. Damn.
> 
> Exactly what I thought


I have both the 600T and 600T-M, they have the same USB3 port to the right of the fan controller


----------



## vitality

Doesn't look very good atm. Waiting for 4 white LED side panel fans and am going to totally redo the cable management.. it's pretty bad :s


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14884284*
> I have both the 600T and 600T-M, they have the same USB3 port to the right of the fan controller


Really? Cause I'm looking at some pictures right now and they seem to have replaced the USB3 ports with an e-sata port...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;14884647*
> Really? Cause I'm looking at some pictures right now and they seem to have replaced the USB3 ports with an e-sata port...


You sure its a Corsair 600TM and not a Korsair 6OOTM from Ebay?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;14884173*
> Thanks for that link! The problem is, Amazon can't ship it to me. I tried on amazon.ca instead, but it's at 175$... So I guess I'll just take it with the mesh panel and buy another panel with the acrylic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I'll just buy it from the corsair site...
> 
> EDIT: 40$ for the shipping? I guess I'll pass on that!
> 
> EDIT 2: Just saw that the 600tm doesn't have a USB3 port on the front. Damn.
> 
> Exactly what I thought


Here man:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX30870%28ME%29.aspx

On sale for $139.99 Canadian

They have lots of stock too. I was in the Winnipeg store today they had a stack of them.

Edits:
According to newegg, the TM has a USB 3.0 port on the front panel.
I see what you mean though, I have a pic of the 600TM where the port looks different, but on the same site it says USB 3.0. Maybe Corsair George will have to let us know which port it is.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139007


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14884684*
> You sure its a Corsair 600TM and not a Korsair 6OOTM from Ebay?


Yup. The description says that it has a USB3 port, but the pictures clearly show an e-sata port...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14884777*
> Here man:
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX30870%28ME%29.aspx
> 
> On sale for $139.99 Canadian
> 
> They have lots of stock too. I was in the Winnipeg store today they had a stack of them.
> 
> Edits:
> According to newegg, the TM has a USB 3.0 port on the front panel.
> I see what you mean though, I have a pic of the 600TM where the port looks different, but on the same site it says USB 3.0. Maybe Corsair George will have to let us know which port it is.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139007


If I recall correctly, the TM has a better fan included... So if it has the USB3 port on the front, I'll get it from BestDirect.ca for 158$ but with free shipping. TBH, I don't really care about the side panel having amesh "window" or not, I'm gonna buy the one with the acrylic and probably have it on most of the time. It's just that if, one day, I want a cleaner look without any windows, I could have the simple panel.


----------



## vitality




----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;14885159*


Looks good man... although I can't say I like the blanket it's sitting on









Congrats, I know you have been stoked about getting this case for awhile now. Any news from George on the bent bracket replacements?


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;14885159*


DO I spot some Swan speakers in the back?


----------



## vitality

Yes you do









Swan m10.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;14885760*
> Yes you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swan m10.


They come in black? :O I was thinking about buying some, but the white color didn't really fit my theme... Where did you take them?


----------



## vitality

http://www.lockwaresystems.com/swanm10b-179.html
That's where I got them. Looks like they are OOS for now, though :s
They are a legit company too, one of mine was broken and they RMA'ed it with no question and got a new one in less than a week.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;14884173*
> Thanks for that link! The problem is, Amazon can't ship it to me. I tried on amazon.ca instead, but it's at 175$... So I guess I'll just take it with the mesh panel and buy another panel with the acrylic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I'll just buy it from the corsair site...
> 
> EDIT: 40$ for the shipping? I guess I'll pass on that!
> 
> EDIT 2: Just saw that the 600tm doesn't have a USB3 port on the front. Damn.
> 
> Exactly what I thought


What is wrong with 4 posts guys?


----------



## Indecisive

600T SE here, I'll upload a pic when it looks worthwhile lol

http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=81654


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;14884341*


Which config is your H100? Push or Pull?


----------



## SystemiK

As a new 600t owner (as of yesterday) I'm very glad to have found this forum, it's gonna take quite a while to digest all of these possibilities.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz;14774039*
> Well, Im not one for complaining but I guess I need to get this out. I bought a 600t se few weeks ago. It arrived with the front of it scratched.


I've been working back from the most recent posts but when I read yours I felt I should chime in here as I can identify with both of your points.

My case was packaged with the front fan cover just laying alongside the motherboard door (I'm assuming this is not normal???) Anyhow, I counted more than 30 scuffs/scratches from the fan cover rubbing during shipping. Thank god the mesh was to the door and not the backside... Only a few of the marks are into the paint, the rest are just black scuffs/scratches which I have been unable to rub out. I know what you mean, I hate to ***** but the least I can do is give some feedback.

I'm willing to let it slide but really, it kinda sucks to make such compromises.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz;14774039*
> I have had the side panel off up until about a week ago and I obviously have the panel with the factory window. All this panel does is make snap, crack, and pop sounds for some reason. It does it when it heats up when my computer first starts up. Then does it when I shut it off, cooling down.


Heh, I was wondering what that noise was. After unpacking the case I laid the window panel on my couch and proceeded to drool over the case itself (I LOVE this case by the way). I kept hearing a loud "crack" sound from my living room (like a stick being snapped) and hell I must have went in there 5 or 6 times trying to figure out what the hell it was, never even occurred to me that it was the panel. This went on for at least 20 minutes, holy crap that was LOUD! I kept thinking something had fallen over. Now it all makes sense, temps outside were above 100 when it got delivered so when the case got unboxed and exposed to cool air it contracted. I would assume what we were/are hearing is the side panel sheet metal expanding /contracting against the window screws. Strange thing is, I heard it pop a few times during the day today (still laying on my couch) and thought "there's that damn sound again what the hell is it?"

This would be a deal breaker for me but I run a CNC router every day and am planning a full acrylic side panel (or 2 if my wiring turns out as planned) so this may not be an issue. Still, I'd like to think that we don't need to start using spreadsheets to categorize case creaking noise levels ;P

I love this case. Nevertheless, I really expected a higher level of quality from Corsair.

http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/3278/20110910025304274.jpg
http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/7258/20110910025829116.jpg
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/2562/20110909232434144.jpg
Sorry bout the crappy cell phone pics...


----------



## vitality

It's not a blanket, I just had it covering the desk when I was building it so it wouldn't scratch the desk









Also I had it push but now i changed it to pull and the temps are about the same and my GPU is cooler.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14887245*
> What is wrong with 4 posts guys?


Not saying there is any type of etiquette but most would lump all four into one longer post. I guess some are afraid you are going to use up all the posts and they won't get a chance to add theirs







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indecisive;14887262*
> 600T SE here, I'll upload a pic when it looks worthwhile lol
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=81654


Super name for your rig....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemiK;14887556*
> .......
> 
> My case was packaged with the front fan cover just laying alongside the motherboard door (I'm assuming this is not normal???) Anyhow, I counted more than 30 scuffs/scratches from the fan cover rubbing during shipping. Thank god the mesh was to the door and not the backside... Only a few of the marks are into the paint, the rest are just black scuffs/scratches which I have been unable to rub out. I know what you mean, I hate to ***** but the least I can do is give some feedback.
> 
> I'm willing to let it slide but really, it kinda sucks to make such compromises.
> 
> Heh, I was wondering what that noise was. After unpacking the case I laid the window panel on my couch and proceeded to drool over the case itself (I LOVE this case by the way). I kept hearing a loud "crack" sound from my living room (like a stick being snapped) and hell I must have went in there 5 or 6 times trying to figure out what the hell it was, never even occurred to me that it was the panel. This went on for at least 20 minutes, holy crap that was LOUD! I kept thinking something had fallen over. Now it all makes sense, temps outside were above 100 when it got delivered so when the case got unboxed and exposed to cool air it contracted. I would assume what we were/are hearing is the side panel sheet metal expanding /contracting against the window screws. Strange thing is, I heard it pop a few times during the day today (still laying on my couch) and thought "there's that damn sound again what the hell is it?"
> ......
> I love this case. Nevertheless, I really expected a higher level of quality from Corsair....


There has been a quite a few posts complaining about scuffs and scratches in the last month or so. Here and in the Corsair forums. While I don't think Corsair will ever come out and say there is a problem, I am confident they will make some sort of change to the packaging (back to the stronger tape?).

The "popping" will probably get ironed out with the 650T......


----------



## Vesimas

Damn how many screw have you put on the h100? I manage to put only 4 in random position but not all eight :/ Btw now i put 4 screw on central position

Edit: done all 8 screw :/ and picture of the component


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14887245*
> What is wrong with 4 posts guys?


It's not that bad. It's just that you could've compressed all of them into one post! It just takes less space!


----------



## vitality

I couldn't put all 8 in either. I put all 4 in the fan closest to the front of the case and only the first 2 on the other fan.


----------



## Vesimas

I managed to pull all 8 with some trouble


----------



## Random_Sheep

Had my 600T SE for about 2 months now and loving it, except for the dam creaking of the perspex panel! but cthining about changing that to a full clear panel or getting a solid panel and then doing some graphics on it!


----------



## Fowlers

@random_sheep

I had the same problem with the side panel creaking, but I noticed corsair screws it down really tight so just loosen up the screws like a quarter of the turn and it should stop


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fowlers;14899542*
> @random_sheep
> 
> I had the same problem with the side panel creaking, but I noticed corsair screws it down really tight so just loosen up the screws like a quarter of the turn and it should stop


Thanks dude!
Will give that a bash. I was also thinking of putting some thin foam in the inside betweek tah panel, the black frame and the perspex.

Also i need help on how to mount a gfx fan - my 6990 is runing rather warm.

Oh and one last thing, do the 200mm NZXT fans fit in the front?


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;14884003*
> I vote black Primochill Pro LRT


Wow Really black with that color combo?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freitz*


Wow Really black with that color combo?


Yep. Red and black always looks good.


----------



## tianh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*


Had my 600T SE for about 2 months now and loving it, except for the dam creaking of the perspex panel! but cthining about changing that to a full clear panel or getting a solid panel and then doing some graphics on it!


I am LOVING the white case! I do think however that you should put the PSU cables through the grommet next to the PSU, it would look ALOT cleaner. Just my 2 cents


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vitality*


-snip-

-snip


Boomer Sooner!!

Texas, well they uh.. You get the idea.


----------



## Prodigy195

Recently purchased a 600T and dipped my toe into the watercooling scene.




























I still have some cable tiding to do and I also plan on adding some cold cathodes to a front panel rocker switches. Will repost once everything is completed.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


What is wrong with 4 posts guys?










It took me a while to get used to when I first started using forums, and different forums generally have slightly different rules. Traditionally most forums don't want you putting multiple messages in a row, but prefer you edit your message and add new information in the edit.

The exception is if someone has placed another post after yours, then you can start a new post again. Also, if you are going to have a couple of large posts with completely different topics then a couple of posts in a row would be fine (for example, a post replying to a bunch of other posts with quotes and everything followed by a post with testing and results for something you have been working on).

What I do is, when I create my first reply, I do it in a new window, then every reply after that I just copy and paste from one window to the other. When I get to the end I proof read and then submit.

People are generally pretty good about it here and give ya some slack, but I've been on other sites where the members are just nasty about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemiK*


...
My case was packaged with the front fan cover just laying alongside the motherboard door (I'm assuming this is not normal???) Anyhow, I counted more than 30 scuffs/scratches from the fan cover rubbing during shipping. Thank god the mesh was to the door and not the backside...

This would be a deal breaker for me but I run a CNC router every day and am planning a full acrylic side panel (or 2 if my wiring turns out as planned) so this may not be an issue. Still, I'd like to think that we don't need to start using spreadsheets to categorize case creaking noise levels ;P

I love this case. Nevertheless, I really expected a higher level of quality from Corsair.
...


Welcome. I feel for you. pm Corsair-George and see if there's anything he can do to help you. Maybe they can send you another side panel.

I think a tiny little felt lining around the side panel window could alleviate some of those noises.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*


Thanks dude!
Will give that a bash. I was also thinking of putting some thin foam in the inside betweek tah panel, the black frame and the perspex.

Also i need help on how to mount a gfx fan - my 6990 is runing rather warm.

Oh and one last thing, do the 200mm NZXT fans fit in the front?


Yes, the NZXT fan will fit (go back three or four pages where I have left basic instructions and a few pictures of how to go about it). The NZXT fan is a little too thick, so you need to do a little mod to get it to fit depending on where you position your drive cages and which version of the 600T you have.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prodigy195*


Recently purchased a 600T and dipped my toe into the watercooling scene.









I still have some cable tiding to do and I also plan on adding some cold cathodes to a front panel rocker switches. Will repost once everything is completed.


That's an awesome job for just "dipping your toe in". Watch out for those clear hoses. They seem to cloud up after a while, and I've heard the "plasticizer" or some other chemical can seep out internally and clog up your block.

Great job though. Looks sweet.


----------



## Prodigy195

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14902941*
> It took me a while to get used to when I first started using forums, and different forums generally have slightly different rules. Traditionally most forums don't want you putting multiple messages in a row, but prefer you edit your message and add new information in the edit.
> 
> The exception is if someone has placed another post after yours, then you can start a new post again. Also, if you are going to have a couple of large posts with completely different topics then a couple of posts in a row would be fine (for example, a post replying to a bunch of other posts with quotes and everything followed by a post with testing and results for something you have been working on).
> 
> What I do is, when I create my first reply, I do it in a new window, then every reply after that I just copy and paste from one window to the other. When I get to the end I proof read and then submit.
> 
> People are generally pretty good about it here and give ya some slack, but I've been on other sites where the members are just nasty about it.
> 
> Welcome. I feel for you. pm Corsair-George and see if there's anything he can do to help you. Maybe they can send you another side panel.
> 
> I think a tiny little felt lining around the side panel window could alleviate some of those noises.
> 
> Yes, the NZXT fan will fit (go back three or four pages where I have left basic instructions and a few pictures of how to go about it). The NZXT fan is a little too thick, so you need to do a little mod to get it to fit depending on where you position your drive cages and which version of the 600T you have.
> 
> That's an awesome job for just "dipping your toe in". Watch out for those clear hoses. They seem to cloud up after a while, and I've heard the "plasticizer" or some other chemical can seep out internally and clog up your block.
> 
> Great job though. Looks sweet.


Thanks for the tip on the clear hoses. I do plan on eventually getting some colored hoses. I'm trying to go for a black/white color scheme so I may get some black or white tubing later on down the line.


----------



## Robilar

Anyone know offhand what 200mm fans (brand) will fit into the 600T mounts without any modifications?

Xigmatek and Bitfenix both make white LED 200mm fans but I am uncertain if they will align with the mounting holes.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14906153*
> Anyone know offhand what 200mm fans (brand) will fit into the 600T mounts without any modifications?
> 
> Xigmatek and Bitfenix both make white LED 200mm fans but I am uncertain if they will align with the mounting holes.


I'm pretty sure Xigmatek uses the same fan vendor we did originally on the 600T. The specs on their publicly available 200mm fans are identical to our older, slower ones.


----------



## longroadtrip

The Xiggys will work. They are the same fan as the corsair, but there is one thing, you have to use longer threaded screws as the xiggy fans are only set up to mount as exhaust.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14906153*
> Anyone know offhand what 200mm fans (brand) will fit into the 600T mounts without any modifications?
> 
> Xigmatek and Bitfenix both make white LED 200mm fans but I am uncertain if they will align with the mounting holes.


Xigmatek & Bitfenix spectre's


----------



## Random_Sheep

But what is the difference in airflow? Or is it that i have 6 drives in the front that is also restricting flow?

Would it be better to just mount a 120mm in the other side of the drives to give my 6990 a lil bit more coolness?


----------



## Frontsidebus

The coolermaster megaflow screws in just fine bit I wouldn't bother. Sure it's quiet but so is the stock Corsair fan at the same RPM. Doesnt feel like it moves as much air either. I'm going to stick the old fan back in when I get time. Then at least I have a boost when I need it.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14902941*
> It took me a while to get used to when I first started using forums, and different forums generally have slightly different rules. Traditionally most forums don't want you putting multiple messages in a row, but prefer you edit your message and add new information in the edit.
> 
> The exception is if someone has placed another post after yours, then you can start a new post again. Also, if you are going to have a couple of large posts with completely different topics then a couple of posts in a row would be fine (for example, a post replying to a bunch of other posts with quotes and everything followed by a post with testing and results for something you have been working on).
> 
> What I do is, when I create my first reply, I do it in a new window, then every reply after that I just copy and paste from one window to the other. When I get to the end I proof read and then submit.
> 
> People are generally pretty good about it here and give ya some slack, but I've been on other sites where the members are just nasty about it.


Well here are the 4 posts:

1.) Commenting with quotes on another member's comment
2.) My DIY mod on changing stock white leds in 200mm fan to another colour. Has 5 pics attached (maximum I can upload at 1 time from what I can see)
2.) Supplementary information regarding testing of your mod as mentioned above using a PSU bypass and molex to 3pin adapter alongside another 1X pic (which I could not attach to post above due to restriction of 5 at 1 time)
4.) Question on airflow (another topic alltogeter)

I dont see no harm? Just asking questions and trying to enrich the 600T community with some experience/advice (like the fan LED mod)


----------



## Random_Sheep

Maybe i should just get a 4 in 3 or a hdd rack for my 5.25 and then i'll get better flow!


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;14908645*
> But what is the difference in airflow? Or is it that i have 6 drives in the front that is also restricting flow?
> 
> Would it be better to just mount a 120mm in the other side of the drives to give my 6990 a lil bit more coolness?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;14908754*
> Maybe i should just get a 4 in 3 or a hdd rack for my 5.25 and then i'll get better flow!


Assuming you want to keep using the clear window, yeah I would attempt to mount a 120mm in the area below the 5.25 bay/HDD cages, this has been known to help some. Seeing as you have the 6990 with the radial style cooler, the vendor rep has also mentioned sometimes flipping the top of the case fans to intake, and making the front 200mm as exhaust, you can get better temps. This makes sense since the 6990 is a longer card and blowing hot air from both ends, very close to the front 200mm fan. Please give it a try, I have yet to see anyone take that advice and report on the effects.
Moving the HDD cages into the 5.25 also works







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14908673*
> Well here are the 4 posts:
> 
> 1.) Commenting with quotes on another member's comment
> 2.) My DIY mod on changing stock white leds in 200mm fan to another colour. Has 5 pics attached (maximum I can upload at 1 time from what I can see)
> 2.) Supplementary information regarding testing of your mod as mentioned above using a PSU bypass and molex to 3pin adapter alongside another 1X pic (which I could not attach to post above due to restriction of 5 at 1 time)
> 4.) Question on airflow (another topic alltogeter)
> 
> I dont see no harm? Just asking questions and trying to enrich the 600T community with some experience/advice (like the fan LED mod)


I wouldn't worry about it, a mod will let you know when you are doing it wrong. In other news I use my salad fork to eat dinner cause it looks cooler!


----------



## Vesimas

Done! Some pic 







Atm I'm installing all software/program, windows update etc. etc. Next step overclock


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice build! I'd move that 8-pin mobo cable though...


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14910582*
> Nice build! I'd move that 8-pin mobo cable though...


Yeah I know, the problem is that I forgot to pass the cable before putting theH100 and mainboard :/ and since the problem that i had screwing the H100/fan, meh


----------



## longroadtrip

All that matters is that you are happy with it. It's a good looking build!


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14910856*
> All that matters is that you are happy with it.


First time I booted Windows from SSD


----------



## longroadtrip

I love my SSDs. I can't imagine having just spin drives anymore. I have them in all of my systems including my Mac.


----------



## goodtobeking

SSD is like a Tivo/DVR. Once you finally use them, you cant do without.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;14908645*
> But what is the difference in airflow? Or is it that i have 6 drives in the front that is also restricting flow?
> 
> Would it be better to just mount a 120mm in the other side of the drives to give my 6990 a lil bit more coolness?


Wow, six drives? Could you post a pic? That's like the worst case scenario for airflow in this case. Perhaps you should put the drive cages side by side instead of stacked?


----------



## eizen

Can you replace the 120mm exhaust fan for a 140mm one?
Not sure if the stock one exhausts enough air at a quiete level.
If the default one isn't that great would you get a 120mm or 140mm.
Thanks


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;14916033*
> Can you replace the 120mm exhaust fan for a 140mm one?
> Not sure if the stock one exhausts enough air at a quiete level.
> If the default one isn't that great would you get a 120mm or 140mm.
> Thanks


To get a 140 in place of the rear 120mm fan you are going to need close to half an inch on all 4 sides of clearance. I don't know, it looks awfully close, but I don't think you got it, internally. Now if you use a 140 to 120 mm fan converter/shroud, and were to mount that from the outside, it should work. There are some quality 140mm fans, like the noctuas so seems like a worthy upgrade. How cleanly it can be done is still a question.


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14916201*
> To get a 140 in place of the rear 120mm fan you are going to need close to half an inch on all 4 sides of clearance. I don't know, it looks awfully close, but I don't think you got it, internally. Now if you use a 140 to 120 mm fan converter/shroud, and were to mount that from the outside, it should work. There are some quality 140mm fans, like the noctuas so seems like a worthy upgrade. How cleanly it can be done is still a question.


Hmmm well if it doesn't support it natively then I'll just go with the 120mm fan.
I heard the stock 120mm doesn't push that much air is that true?


----------



## longroadtrip

I'm personally not a fan of any stock fan. I'd rather cases didn't come with them at all, that way I wouldn't have to swap them out. I'm running NB Multiframe M12-S3 fans in mine now.


----------



## vitality

Got my bitfenix spectre white LED fans








My fan setup is 4 sice panel's are intake
Front panel intake
Corsair H100 Exhaust
Rear Panel exhaust

Is that setup good? My temps aren't much lower than with the window :/

Also sorry for the crappy iphone pics


----------



## myst88

Yay, add me! I love this case


----------



## pchow05

vitality that looks.. bad...jk


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14916373*
> I'm personally not a fan of any stock fan. I'd rather cases didn't come with them at all, that way I wouldn't have to swap them out. I'm running NB Multiframe M12-S3 fans in mine now.


Just on the h100 I assume.
Any recommendations on a white LED kit?


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey guys, my 600t SE should be shipped here tomorrow







i wanted to change the front fan to red, so i was thinking of fitting a coolermaster 200mmx200mmx30mm red fan. I was wondering if the mounting holes would line up? If not, what are some known fans to fit in the case? Thanks


----------



## longroadtrip

Noiseblockers EVERYWHERE...as far as the eye can see!!! Seriously, all my case fans are now NB...modding the front with a removeable panel to hold 2 120mm fans...I'll have a mod thread up at the end of the week when my cam gets back from Portland....(girlfriends, they take everything! LOL)


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;14916842*
> Hey guys, my 600t SE should be shipped here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to change the front fan to red, so i was thinking of fitting a coolermaster 200mmx200mmx30mm red fan. I was wondering if the mounting holes would line up? If not, what are some known fans to fit in the case? Thanks


Mounting holes will line up, but you won't have enough room unless you mod the drive bays or move them.

Sorry for the double post guys.....


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14916878*
> Mounting holes will line up, but you won't have enough room unless you mod the drive bays or move them.
> 
> Sorry for the double post guys.....


ah okay







so i shouldnt need to zip tie it in and can just use screws. i believe it has a moveable hdd cage (like it my 650d) could i move it closer to the PSU hdd mounting area and im guessing is should fit or would i have to cut at other parts? Thanks +rep


----------



## longroadtrip

Yes...the actual steel frame is the same as the 650d...you can move the drive cage in front of the PSU...thanks for the rep!


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14916855*
> Noiseblockers EVERYWHERE...as far as the eye can see!!! Seriously, all my case fans are now NB...modding the front with a removeable panel to hold 2 120mm fans...I'll have a mod thread up at the end of the week when my cam gets back from Portland....(girlfriends, they take everything! LOL)


Yeah they are sweet but dam they are expensive









For the rear I'm getting:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13295/fan-877/Gelid_Solutions_Silent_12_PWM_120mm_x_25mm_Silent_Case_Fan_-_750_-_1500_RPM_FN-PX12-15.html

I want a white fan there. At the moment my h100 is set to low and it's pretty quite so I'm not sure if the noiseblockers are worth it. With the front fan I want that white LED so I won't replace it as of now.
I'm pretty much going for this awesome look: ^_^
http://www.overclock.net/14758979-post2886.html


----------



## longroadtrip

What I like about the NB's is that the have a decent static pressure..so if I want to turn it up to get better cooling, it's quiet, but still moves air....What are the specs on the Gelids? Even on the spec page they didn't list it...All my builds have either AP-15s or now the NB's...

And for the record..that is an awesome look!


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14917291*
> What I like about the NB's is that the have a decent static pressure..so if I want to turn it up to get better cooling, it's quiet, but still moves air....What are the specs on the Gelids? Even on the spec page they didn't list it...All my builds have either AP-15s or now the NB's...
> 
> And for the record..that is an awesome look!


INCLUDED:4 Rubber Fan Mounts
Air Flow (CFM):58
Bearing:Hydro Dynamic Bearing
Cable Length (mm):500
ConnectorWM 4 Pin
Current (A):0.18
Dimensions (mm):120 x 120 x 25
Speed:750-1500RPM
Noise Level (dBA):12-25.5
Safety Approvals:CE, RoHS Compliant
Static Pressure (mmAq):1.6
Voltage (V):12
Warranty (years):5


----------



## longroadtrip

Gentle Typhoon Ap-15s are only $2 per fan more at aquatuning.us and they have $6 3 day shipping...after shipping from Frozencpu, it's probably almost a wash, and the AP-15s are better fans....just sayin'

http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p6624


----------



## (MAB)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas;14910459*
> Done! Some pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atm I'm installing all software/program, windows update etc. etc. Next step overclock


Great build, like the look of it, Im planning on doing something like that soon. But Im wondering, where do you find the white wire sleeving?


----------



## Random_Sheep

Ok so i have realised, having a 6990 the fan config has to change completely! I couldn't understand why my card was getting so hot until i realised that the cooler pushes out both sides and here i was tying to push air in the on side. LOL n00b n00b n00b!

So am gonna have to make my 2 Zalman Sharkfins, push into the case and the front fan to draw out or get a double slot Lian Li cooler below my card, if it can draw in. Otherwise its the mesh panel for me.

Or does anyone have any idea's?


----------



## Fantomau

I'll have my corsair 600T SE done in a week 1/2 with custom sleeved ax1200 cables and custom side panel.


----------



## eizen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


Gentle Typhoon Ap-15s are only $2 per fan more at aquatuning.us and they have $6 3 day shipping...after shipping from Frozencpu, it's probably almost a wash, and the AP-15s are better fans....just sayin'

http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p6624


Thanks for the help!
+rep


----------



## Fantomau

My Corsair 600T SE with custom full side window:










Nothing has been installed yet, Waiting on sleeved cables for PSU and some other small things.


----------



## eizen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


My Corsair 600T SE with custom full side window:

Nothing has been installed yet, Waiting on sleeved cables for PSU and some other small things.










That side panel is the best....and I want it but I'm giving the default window a try first and see if that meets my needs.


----------



## iLLGT3

Is it possible to buy one of the side panels pre-made and not make it yourself?

I don't have the tools nor the ability to make it.


----------



## longroadtrip

Bill at MNPCTech makes them. I believe they are $125 + shipping...you'd have to email them to know for sure. His email addy is pcbuilder at mnpctech.com


----------



## iLLGT3

I PM'd CyberDruid about one.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;14916483*
> Got my bitfenix spectre white LED fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fan setup is 4 sice panel's are intake
> Front panel intake
> Corsair H100 Exhaust
> Rear Panel exhaust
> 
> Is that setup good? My temps aren't much lower than with the window :/
> 
> Also sorry for the crappy iphone pics


Which temps, your CPU? It won't change much with side fans since you're using the H100. Your GPU and chipset temps should be better though.

@eizen

You can get 120mm fans that can move over 100cfm. Those are great case fans, just look around.

Try here: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/859483-round-6-fan-testing-working-thread.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;14916682*
> Just on the h100 I assume.
> Any recommendations on a white LED kit?


You mean for fans or just general case lighting? I use a blue NZXT LED strip, but they also come in red and white if that's what you are referring to.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=nzxt+led+kit

Get the 2m one, it's just enough to go around the case once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;14916912*
> ah okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i shouldnt need to zip tie it in and can just use screws. i believe it has a moveable hdd cage (like it my 650d) could i move it closer to the PSU hdd mounting area and im guessing is should fit or would i have to cut at other parts? Thanks +rep


It really depends on which version of the case you get. The newest version mounts the front fan directly to the front grill, but an older version uses a bracket to mount the fans, and the mounting holes for different fans won't line up. You can line the top two holes up with mesh holes, but the bottom won't line up on the older style case. You can use zip ties on the older version, or there is also a mod that can be done to the drive cage that will hold the bottom of the fan in place, or you can drill two holes for the bottom mounting holes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;14918132*
> Ok so i have realised, having a 6990 the fan config has to change completely! I couldn't understand why my card was getting so hot until i realised that the cooler pushes out both sides and here i was tying to push air in the on side. LOL n00b n00b n00b!
> 
> So am gonna have to make my 2 Zalman Sharkfins, push into the case and the front fan to draw out or get a double slot Lian Li cooler below my card, if it can draw in. Otherwise its the mesh panel for me.
> 
> Or does anyone have any idea's?


You can always add a fan at the bottom if you don't mind cutting.










It made about a 5c difference to my bottom video card. There are some things you should know before cutting though so feel free to ask if you decide to go ahead.


----------



## Fantomau

Got mine from Bill from MNPCTech. Ya, $137 shipped.


----------



## CTV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


Got mine from Bill from MNPCTech. Ya, $137 shipped.


I want one too









Shipping is horrifically expensive to South Africa. Anything from $300 to $ 450 for shipping alone, thats excluding the item price!

Makes me so sad. It will alltogether cost me quite a bit more than what I paid for the chassis.

Anyone coming to South Africa for holiday/visit soon?


----------



## Fantomau

Updated with system installed (Cables inside are temp, Until I get my sleeved cables)


----------



## eizen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


Updated with system installed (Cables inside are temp, Until I get my sleeved cables)


lol did you color the logo with a marker? Looks like you need some more layers/passes.

Those dam red boards from asus are sexy. For a while I wanted one but there was no justification in replacing my working blue x58 board. Besides the x58 boards are still expensive and don't seem to come down in price. So I decided to go with a blue build with this case that's on it's way. Hopefully it will arrive intact...

Edit: Whoaaa missed that the acrylic panel was actually on. Maybe take a picture from a slight angle to show it better.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14932191*
> Updated with system installed (Cables inside are temp, Until I get my sleeved cables)


Nice door!

Just curious as to why the 1200w power supply? Are you planning on adding more gpu's? I ran a pair of Asus DCII 580's on an 850w with room to spare.


----------



## lilj

holy moly, looks so sexy man, do a video when its done please


----------



## iLLGT3

Ordered my 600T from Tiger Direct a few minutes ago.

To any potential owners of this case, both Tiger Direct and Newegg and having a sale on this case..

Newegg - $169.99 w/ free shipping

Tiger Direct - $159.99 w/ free shipping

Both of these also have a $10 mail in rebate on Corsair PSU's.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;14933636*
> lol did you color the logo with a marker? Looks like you need some more layers/passes.
> 
> Those dam red boards from asus are sexy. For a while I wanted one but there was no justification in replacing my working blue x58 board. Besides the x58 boards are still expensive and don't seem to come down in price. So I decided to go with a blue build with this case that's on it's way. Hopefully it will arrive intact...
> 
> Edit: Whoaaa missed that the acrylic panel was actually on. Maybe take a picture from a slight angle to show it better.


Ya I just colored the logo with a sharpie. I was gonna wait til it dried more and apply another coat over it. better than finder a sticker for it.

I'll take more later.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14934100*
> Ya I just colored the logo with a sharpie. I was gonna wait til it dried more and apply another coat over it. better than finder a sticker for it.
> 
> I'll take more later.


Nice set up. You might want to skip the flash on your camera, use a lamp or window to light the case instead. Try and keep window/lamp at a 45 degree angle from the side of the case when you try taking the photo again.

You might want to look at this thread instead of coloring the PSU
http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/1070408-custom-psu-sticker-thread.html


----------



## 05brando

just ordered a Scythe Kaze Q12 12 Channel Fan Controller-Blk
http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-KQ02-BK-Kaze-Channel-Controller/dp/B00559FHZY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1316013827&sr=8-7]Amazon.com: Scythe KQ02-BK Kaze Q12 12 Channel Fan Controller - Black: Electronics[/URL]

and was getting ready to order 4 zalman sf3 for my mess window i know several ppl use these fan cause of how they look with the 600t SE but i have a question when using the scythe controller do i still need to plug in the resistor cable to the 3pin power connector or can i just leave it off and plug it into my fan extension cables going to the controller






OHH i just found these as well








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170018


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14933704*
> Nice door!
> 
> Just curious as to why the 1200w power supply? Are you planning on adding more gpu's? I ran a pair of Asus DCII 580's on an 850w with room to spare.


Because I wanted it?









So if later down the road I did get 2 video cards, I would have it.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14934132*
> Nice set up. You might want to skip the flash on your camera, use a lamp or window to light the case instead. Try and keep window/lamp at a 45 degree angle from the side of the case when you try taking the photo again.
> 
> You might want to look at this thread instead of coloring the PSU
> http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/1070408-custom-psu-sticker-thread.html


Thanx on the sticker deal. Wish he made the stickers though. I'd pay for it.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14934331*
> Thanx on the sticker deal. Wish he made the stickers though. I'd pay for it.


if you have a color printer, it costs about 10 bucks for 5-6 pages of vinyl decal paper. I got some from Amazon not long ago.

http://www.amazon.com/White-Waterproof-Vinyl-5pp-Inkjet/dp/B004J0V6GY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316016111&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: White Waterproof Vinyl 5pp, Inkjet: Arts, Crafts & Sewing[/URL]


----------



## Nivacs

Add me please
600T


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivacs;14934427*
> Add me please
> 600T


I thought 600T can't fit E-ATX... How did you do that???


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;14934787*
> I thought 600T can't fit E-ATX... How did you do that???


My 600T fit my maximus iv extreme-z fine, except that it covers some of the grommets, But not bad.


----------



## Fantomau

I'm gonna apply this to my custom window:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3984Q2em1497Q2el2649QQitemZ330569312640QQsspagenameZSTRKQ3aMEWNXQ3aIT


----------



## bah73

Can I join this club.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1117260-corsair-600t.html


----------



## Fantomau

Please add me to the list for the 600T SE


----------



## eizen

Mine got delivered today...to the wrong address.
Dam UPS...Now I have to go and get it...


----------



## Fantomau

Dont you just hate that crap?


----------



## bicen

Ok, so I am getting closer to being finished with this build. Just installed my second ati card today, trying to find my black xfire link!!! Waiting on 2 more GT's to replace the top Corsair 200mm fan and then just some cleaning and organizing left. Tell me what you think, constructive criticism always welcome :]

bicen


----------



## iLLGT3

Doesn't the White 600T come with the clear side panel and this mesh thing too?


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;14937684*
> Doesn't the White 600T come with the clear side panel and this mesh thing too?


yes


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;14937684*
> Doesn't the White 600T come with the clear side panel and this mesh thing too?


Yeah it comes with both.


----------



## iLLGT3

Cool. Does it just slide on there or how does that work?


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;14937887*
> Cool. Does it just slide on there or how does that work?


It has little tabs that you stick through slits on the door frame and then on the inside you bend the tabs down so that the screen wont move. I really wish they made it so that the screen worked with the border that the window has, but what are you gonna do?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14931328*
> I want one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping is horrifically expensive to South Africa. Anything from $300 to $ 450 for shipping alone, thats excluding the item price!
> 
> Makes me so sad. It will alltogether cost me quite a bit more than what I paid for the chassis.
> 
> Anyone coming to South Africa for holiday/visit soon?


I bet for a lot less than that shipping cost you could find some place in S.A. that can make the same side panel for you. Take your stock panel in, and see if they can cut some plexy or acrylic the same size, and don't forget the cutouts for your latches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14933704*
> Nice door!
> 
> Just curious as to why the 1200w power supply? Are you planning on adding more gpu's? I ran a pair of Asus DCII 580's on an 850w with room to spare.


Lol, I was thinking the exact same thing. I am running 2 x 6970 with a Corsair AX750 without any problems. You can always find a list of PSUs certified for different models and numbers of video cards, but having extra power for future expansions is always prudent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14937663*
> Ok, so I am getting closer to being finished with this build. Just installed my second ati card today, trying to find my black xfire link!!! Waiting on 2 more GT's to replace the top Corsair 200mm fan and then just some cleaning and organizing left. Tell me what you think, constructive criticism always welcome :]
> 
> bicen


Nice job. Good management there. One of the tidier "rats nests" I've seen on the 600T. Mine's pretty bad in the back...


----------



## bicen

Thank you, I appreciate that. I've put a lot of time and money to get it to this current configuration, and am very happy with the outcome myself.


----------



## Darkcyde

I decided to sacrifice some silence in the name of cooler temps so I picked up some new fans.

I took the side panel to work and machined another 140mm hole next to the existing one and fitted two Scythe SM1425SL12H's in place of the one Noctua NF-P14 FLX









I swapped the rear NF-P12 with a Turbine Master Mach 1.8.









The other NF-P12 in the front 5.25" bays has been replaced with a Scythe SY1225SL12SH









...and for the finale, two Delta AFC1212D-PWM's pulling through the radiator.









Surprisingly it's not that much louder then my previous setup, but the temps are much lower.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14937663*
> Ok, so I am getting closer to being finished with this build. Just installed my second ati card today, trying to find my black xfire link!!! Waiting on 2 more GT's to replace the top Corsair 200mm fan and then just some cleaning and organizing left. Tell me what you think, constructive criticism always welcome :]
> 
> bicen


I like the look of that Vantec HDD cooler. It takes half the space of the xigmatech one I use and still holds three drives. Nice find. How do you like it? Any issues?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;14939579*
> I decided to sacrifice some silence in the name of cooler temps so I picked up some new fans.
> 
> I took the side panel to work and machined another 140mm hole next to the existing one and fitted two Scythe SM1425SL12H's in place of the one Noctua NF-P14 FLX
> 
> I swapped the rear NF-P12 with a Turbine Master Mach 1.8.
> 
> The other NF-P12 in the front 5.25" bays has been replaced with a Scythe SY1225SL12SH
> 
> ...and for the finale, two Delta AFC1212D-PWM's pulling through the radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly it's not that much louder then my previous setup, but the temps are much lower.


Wow, deltas. I have always wondered how they would perform strapped to a radiator...........did you have to get a permit to install two of them in one case?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14939623*
> Wow, deltas. I have always wondered how they would perform strapped to a radiator...........did you have to get a permit to install two of them in one case?


At 100%, these things will wake the dead. Thank goodness for PWM and ASUS fan Xpert. Dropped 5c off my idle temps.


----------



## tianh

So I was able to get my 600t SE from Microcenter open box for 100 dollars after a 20 percent off coupon I found on this forum







Funny thing was, the thing was brand new! The cashier told me she handled the return on this unit and the owner never used it! Awesome! I actually returned my 650d for this case, but to be honest the look is really growing on me.

Please excuse the mess of wires inside, its my SilverStone Strider Plus ST-1000W that I will be selling very shortly and getting the AX850 instead. Quick question, does anyone know if the NZXT LED strip in white, matches the color of the LEDs that come with the stock fans?

Anyways, add me to the club! I converted from the Obsidian club! haha


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14932191*
> Updated with system installed (Cables inside are temp, Until I get my sleeved cables)


Damn red looks good in this case!


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14939623*
> I like the look of that Vantec HDD cooler. It takes half the space of the xigmatech one I use and still holds three drives. Nice find. How do you like it? Any issues?
> 
> No problems whatsoever, it clicked right into the bay. I actually replaced the fan with a Scythe Kama Flow II and it has been running flawlessly. Construction is very solid and the filter in front opens up like a mail box for easy filter cleaning.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


At 100%, these things will wake the dead. Thank goodness for PWM and ASUS fan Xpert. Dropped 5c off my idle temps.










I really want to buy one just to see what it's like in real life. I would actually like to see someone go nuts and swap all case fans with deltas. Maybe it's not so nuts if you go PWM









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh*


So I was able to get my 600t SE from Microcenter open box for 100 dollars after a 20 percent off coupon I found on this forum







Funny thing was, the thing was brand new! The cashier told me she handled the return on this unit and the owner never used it! Awesome! I actually returned my 650d for this case, but to be honest the look is really growing on me.

Please excuse the mess of wires inside, its my Silver stone ST-100WP that I will be selling very shortly and getting the AX850 instead. Quick question, does anyone know if the NZXT LED strip in white, matches the color of the LEDs that come with the stock fans?

Anyways, add me to the club! I converted from the Obsidian club! haha




Woo audio headphone stand? Got a woo amp to go with that







?


bicen said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*
> 
> 
> I like the look of that Vantec HDD cooler. It takes half the space of the xigmatech one I use and still holds three drives. Nice find. How do you like it? Any issues?
> 
> No problems whatsoever, it clicked right into the bay. I actually replaced the fan with a Scythe Kama Flow II and it has been running flawlessly. Construction is very solid and the filter in front opens up like a mail box for easy filter cleaning.
> 
> 
> thanks, I might have to give it a try.


----------



## tianh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I really want to buy one just to see what it's like in real life. I would actually like to see someone go nuts and swap all case fans with deltas. Maybe it's not so nuts if you go PWM









Woo audio headphone stand? Got a woo amp to go with that







?


Unfortunately no, but no one has to know


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh*


Unfortunately no, but no one has to know










Neither do I.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Ok, you can add me too now also!

At long last, I got my replacement 600T white from Corsair after my first one had some serious quality issues. It was in much better shape all around, which I was very happy about. After spending a couple hours ripping the guts out of "Black Ice" into the new case, here's my "old" setup in its new home until my new system is built.

I"ve already got some ideas of what I wanna do to the case and lighting for my next build and case project, including painting the case so stay tuned!









Man, I forgot how nice it is to have all that space that a mid to large tower gives you vs a small/mini case and damn, the wiring couldn't have been any easier with this case! My mATX looks so small now in this huge case vs my mini P180! I just hope the interior paint holds up to use over time.

Anyone else notice the front fan makes alot of noise for the small amount of airflow it produces? Its pretty darn annoying and or im spoiled from the low noise output after years of my Antec mini P-180.

Oh Corsair George, any suggestions for touch up paint? I found some light scratchs on my replacement cases inner panel and it makes me sad looking at them through window


----------



## goodtobeking

Just finished my new mods and added the 200mm radiator with a shroud like Caleal did. Too tired to upload pictures, will try to get them up tomorrow.

I like the new fans Darkcyde


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14939006*
> I bet for a lot less than that shipping cost you could find some place in S.A. that can make the same side panel for you. Take your stock panel in, and see if they can cut some plexy or acrylic the same size, and don't forget the cutouts for your latches.


Agreed, I already did some research and found a place that can do it for like $95 (your currency) and best of all they are quite close to where I live. They will use 10mm thick acrylic/plexiglass and lasercut it.

The only concerns I have is to get the true shape correct is not as easy as you would think. The problem is that since the stock panel is not the same thickness right through and it is "curvy" as CyberDruid mentioned, you cannot just bargain on a paper trace template to work from to create an acrylic replacment that is the same thickness right through (10mm). Please refer to his video from about 3min to 6min into the video to see what I mean: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp9wkObn3dA&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]

His other short 2min video further explains the difficulty to get the panel template correct ---> 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqdTVbQjMNo&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]

How would they be able to get the template correct?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14943492*
> Agreed, I already did some research and found a place that can do it for like $95 (your currency) and best of all they are quite close to where I live. They will use 10mm thick acrylic/plexiglass and lasercut it.
> 
> The only concerns I have is to get the true shape correct is not as easy as you would think. The problem is that since the stock panel is not the same thickness right through and it is "curvy" as CyberDruid mentioned, you cannot just bargain on a paper trace template to work from to create an acrylic replacment that is the same thickness right through (10mm). Please refer to his video from about 3min to 6min into the video to see what I mean:
> 
> How would they be able to get the template correct?


Thanks for the vids, I heard Cyberdruid was going to sell acrylic side panels, but why 10mm thick? MNPCTech use 1 inch cast acrylic panels, so thats a big difference. Also I wonder if Cyberdruid is aware of how many people complain about fitment issues with the 600T side panel (gaps, bulging, etc), sounds like he is going to make a side panel better then the stock door.


----------



## Michalius

Joining the club!










Also, I'm sure this has been asked before, but what do you guys use to clean the side panel window? Afraid windex will hurt the material.


----------



## AndrewM56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius;14945643*
> Joining the club!
> Also, I'm sure this has been asked before, but what do you guys use to clean the side panel window? Afraid windex will hurt the material.


All that it gets on it is dust so just a soft cloth could do fine I would think.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Man, this thing is noisy in comparison to my mini P-180, this is gonna take some getting used too.


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;14947276*
> Man, this thing is noisy in comparison to my mini P-180, this is gonna take some getting used too.


I don't want to beleive you. I'm hoping it's less noise than my Haf932.


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius;14945643*
> Joining the club!
> 
> Also, I'm sure this has been asked before, but what do you guys use to clean the side panel window? Afraid windex will hurt the material.


Looks sweet! Where did you get the sleeved cables? Made them your self?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;14947315*
> I don't want to beleive you. I'm hoping it's less noise than my Haf932.


Im used to a thick, sound insulated Antec case, so its a bit of an unfair comparison and im just spoiled as a result....


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;14947324*
> Looks sweet! Where did you get the sleeved cables? Made them your self?


www.psychosleeve.com, the cables are insanely good quality. Here's a close up pic he took of the 24 pin.


----------



## bicen

I am using 4 of the Silverstone 120mm fan filters on the door to keep the dust out but I was wondering if there was a better route to go, maybe something that's internal and doesn't have to be attached to the exterior of my case. I saw the post a few pages back about the demifilters but wasn't sure if anyone has tried them. Anyone have a good suggestion? The Silverstone's are nice, they just pack on dust.

bicen


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14948087*
> I am using 4 of the Silverstone 120mm fan filters on the door to keep the dust out but I was wondering if there was a better route to go, maybe something that's internal and doesn't have to be attached to the exterior of my case. I saw the post a few pages back about the demifilters but wasn't sure if anyone has tried them. Anyone have a good suggestion? The Silverstone's are nice, they just pack on dust.
> 
> bicen


Pantihose works. Seriously.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14948087*
> I am using 4 of the Silverstone 120mm fan filters on the door to keep the dust out but I was wondering if there was a better route to go, maybe something that's internal and doesn't have to be attached to the exterior of my case. I saw the post a few pages back about the demifilters but wasn't sure if anyone has tried them. Anyone have a good suggestion? The Silverstone's are nice, they just pack on dust.
> 
> bicen


Still waiting on my demciflex filters, from what I read on the internet the South African post office airmail is not that hot, might be another week or more before I see it. I will post a pic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14948439*
> Pantihose works. Seriously.


People say that but no one ever does it and posts a pic. Probably because it looks like an abomination.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14948864*
> Still waiting on my demciflex filters, from what I read on the internet the South African post office airmail is not that hot, might be another week or more before I see it. I will post a pic.
> 
> People say that but no one ever does it and posts a pic. Probably because it looks like an abomination.


Not really. You put it over the fan, stretch it, tie a not, cut off the excess and make room for the cable. At least, that's how I've seen it done. I don't bother with filters because my case already has some.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14948951*
> Not really. You put it over the fan, stretch it, tie a not, cut off the excess and make room for the cable. At least, that's how I've seen it done. I don't bother with filters because my case already has some.


Ah I get it, so my fans look like they are robbing a bank. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Fantomau

Heres my sleeving from psychosleeve:


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;14947276*
> Man, this thing is noisy in comparison to my mini P-180, this is gonna take some getting used too.


Not noisy to me at all. I barely even hear it.


----------



## Nitronium

Has anyone looked to see if it's possible to change out the potentiometer in the fan controller to get full voltage control as opposed to the 80-100% range stock? It would be a shame to have to use an additional fan controller when there's one attached. Thoughts?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitronium;14949192*
> Has anyone looked to see if it's possible to change out the potentiometer in the fan controller to get full voltage control as opposed to the 80-100% range stock? It would be a shame to have to use an additional fan controller when there's one attached. Thoughts?


The stock fan controller varies from 7V to 12V, so it's about 60%-100%.

Anything less than that could be below the startup or operational voltage of a lot of aftermarket fans.

It might be possible to replace the pot, but of course you'd void the warranty of the I/O panel devices.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14949017*
> Not noisy to me at all. I barely even hear it.


Thatsa highly subjective and subject to personal opinion along with the flawed interpretation of what is "quiet" and what is "noisy"


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;14949666*
> Thatsa highly subjective and subject to personal opinion along with the flawed interpretation of what is "quiet" and what is "noisy"


I understand that, But to me its not noisy.


----------



## iLLGT3

Woo, my case should be here tomorrow.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


The stock fan controller varies from 7V to 12V, so it's about 60%-100%.

Anything less than that could be below the startup or operational voltage of a lot of aftermarket fans.

It might be possible to replace the pot, but of course you'd void the warranty of the I/O panel devices.


This must be with the "updated" fan controller, because the original 600T was closer to 9V at 0% on the knob, at least as tested by Compudaze, one of our club members.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


I decided to sacrifice some silence in the name of cooler temps so I picked up some new fans.

I took the side panel to work and machined another 140mm hole next to the existing one and fitted two Scythe SM1425SL12H's in place of the one Noctua NF-P14 FLX









I swapped the rear NF-P12 with a Turbine Master Mach 1.8.









Surprisingly it's not that much louder then my previous setup, but the temps are much lower.


Your system is really looking great, and I _love_ that Turbine Master Mach 1.8 fan. It has a real industrial look to it.

How much have your temps improved by?

Can anyone here tell me what the difference between push and pull would be on a rad like the H100? Someone was asking about it, and although I know push is supposed to be more efficient, I was wondering if anyone has ever tested push vs pull on a rad?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh*


So I was able to get my 600t SE from Microcenter open box for 100 dollars after a 20 percent off coupon I found on this forum







Funny thing was, the thing was brand new! The cashier told me she handled the return on this unit and the owner never used it! Awesome! I actually returned my 650d for this case, but to be honest the look is really growing on me.
Quick question, does anyone know if the NZXT LED strip in white, matches the color of the LEDs that come with the stock fans?


Wow, I'm jealous. What a great find. What was it you didn't like about the 650D? I have a bit of a crush on that case atm.

As for the NZXT White LED strips, I can't say for sure but I would think white should match white. I wouldn't be surprised to find they used the same LEDs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Oh Corsair George, any suggestions for touch up paint? I found some light scratchs on my replacement cases inner panel and it makes me sad looking at them through window










Sweet build you have there. As for touchup paint, when I put my first 600T build together I painted the rear chrome plate and the slot cover on my video card with Dupli-Color Honda Graphite Pearl automotive paint. I couldn't tell the difference between my case and the rear expansion card covers. dupli-color.com

I used spray paint but I bet they have those little bottles of touchup paint too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


Agreed, I already did some research and found a place that can do it for like $95 (your currency) and best of all they are quite close to where I live. They will use 10mm thick acrylic/plexiglass and lasercut it.

The only concerns I have is to get the true shape correct is not as easy as you would think. The problem is that since the stock panel is not the same thickness right through and it is "curvy" as CyberDruid mentioned, you cannot just bargain on a paper trace template to work from to create an acrylic replacement that is the same thickness right through (10mm).
How would they be able to get the template correct?


Yes, the convex nature of the side panels has always made me wonder if the acrylic panels are flat or are they also convex? I would take a stock side panel in to the shop so they can have a look at it. I'm wondering if they could use the laser to cut the outside of the panel curved/convex but leave the inside flat? This would in effect vary the thickness of the panel so it would be thick in the centre and slightly thinner at the edges. It seems a laser should be able to handle that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Ah I get it, so my fans look like they are robbing a bank. Sounds awesome.










Lol, CesarNYC made a funny....


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Can anyone here tell me what the difference between push and pull would be on a rad like the H100? Someone was asking about it, and although I know push is supposed to be more efficient, I was wondering if anyone has ever tested push vs pull on a rad?.......


Depends on what speed. Here is a quote from Martins's Lab

"Push Vs Pull - This depends on fan speed/power. The high speed fans at 2000RPM with a 38mm fan thickness provided the best performance in a push condition. The slow speed fans with 1350RPM with a 25mm fan thickness provided the best performance in a pull condition. I would estimate that performance line is likely to cross in the 1500-1700RPM range where they are equal. So.... slow speed = pull, high speed = push, medium speed = it doesn't really matter."

Chock full of good info. Since you can vary the speed of the fans, I guess it depends on what speed you are going to run your H100 at.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14951038*
> Your system is really looking great, and I _love_ that Turbine Master Mach 1.8 fan. It has a real industrial look to it.
> 
> How much have your temps improved by?


Thanks.







With the Deltas at 40%, idle temps on the CPU went down 5c and my GPUs idle temps decreased by 6c on the top card and 7c on the bottom card. NB and SB temps went down ~4c. I'll be doing some load testing with Prime95 and Furmark this weekend so I can re-adjust my fan speed curves.

The catch with the Deltas is that when you get above a certain RPM, the round perforation grill between the fans and the radiator makes a whining sound. I'll eventually cut out that section with a Dremel when I acquire enough ambition to tear down my entire rig.


----------



## eizen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


Heres my sleeving from psychosleeve:


I ordered some extensions from ftwpc. You can find their forum here @Overclock.net
Let's see how they turn out


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eizen*


I ordered some extensions from ftwpc. You can find their forum here @Overclock.net
Let's see how they turn out










Rather have a full sleeved PSU.

As for extensions, I'd rather get mod/smart extensions.

I have some for sale actually (2 black and 2 red).


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Depends on what speed. Here is a quote from Martins's Lab

"Push Vs Pull - This depends on fan speed/power. The high speed fans at 2000RPM with a 38mm fan thickness provided the best performance in a push condition. The slow speed fans with 1350RPM with a 25mm fan thickness provided the best performance in a pull condition. I would estimate that performance line is likely to cross in the 1500-1700RPM range where they are equal. So.... slow speed = pull, high speed = push, medium speed = it doesn't really matter."

Chock full of good info. Since you can vary the speed of the fans, I guess it depends on what speed you are going to run your H100 at.


Oh joy, more variables to consider when deciding on intake/exhaust/push/pull.

Since I have push/pull I don't have to worry much about it. However, the person I was discussing this with was using the H100 as exhaust/pull in the 600T. I was thinking, given the choice, that I would likely choose intake/push over exhaust/pull.

See, something doesn't quite add up here. Corsair has tested push/pull vs push on the H100 and they only got a difference of 1c. The link article says "Just like doubling up with a pump, there is a pressure benefit to doubling up on fans and this translates to about a 20-30% performance gain.", which does not jive with Corsair's findings. I have to assume that the radiator thickness and fins per inch are entering into this equation, as well as the thickness of the fans. I think there is a problem here by comparing 38mm high speed fans with 25mm low speed fans. This adds uncertainty to his findings.

However I will pass the article along so the guy can decide for himself.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I'm still trying to figure how to get the best airflow from this case as I was amazed at how much my temps drop by opening up the side panel. I may have to delegate the built in fan controller to exhausts fans only and control the front and possible side panel with something else. With just the twin 200mm fans going at same speed via the onboard controller, i'm not getting any push or pull effect for the most part. Temps arn't bad, but they could be better...

May get a 120mm fan/HDD mount cage for more intake direclty to mobo or just modify the window to accept a 200mm fan or go with screen mesh instead. I guess having options is a good thing


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


\\
See, something doesn't quite add up here. Corsair has tested push/pull vs push on the H100 and they only got a difference of 1c. The link article says "Just like doubling up with a pump, there is a pressure benefit to doubling up on fans and this translates to about a 20-30% performance gain.", which does not jive with Corsair's findings. I have to assume that the radiator thickness and fins per inch are entering into this equation, as well as the thickness of the fans. I think there is a problem here by comparing 38mm high speed fans with 25mm low speed fans. This adds uncertainty to his findings.

However I will pass the article along so the guy can decide for himself.


I was using the H80 as intake, Then changed cases and tried exhaust.

With P/P exhaust, My temps were over 40, But when I went back to intake, They went back down to 32-33 range.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


I was using the H80 as intake, Then changed cases and tried exhaust.

With P/P exhaust, My temps were over 40, But when I went back to intake, They went back down to 32-33 range.


I found the same thing with my H60. I even made a thread on it with results.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


Thanks.







With the Deltas at 40%, idle temps on the CPU went down 5c and my GPUs idle temps decreased by 6c on the top card and 7c on the bottom card. NB and SB temps went down ~4c. I'll be doing some load testing with Prime95 and Furmark this weekend so I can re-adjust my fan speed curves.

The catch with the Deltas is that when you get above a certain RPM, the round perforation grill between the fans and the radiator makes a whining sound. I'll eventually cut out that section with a Dremel when I acquire enough ambition to tear down my entire rig.



Can you share how you mounted that SSD? Pics?









Thanks.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


I found the same thing with my H60. I even made a thread on it with results.


May be even better temps when I install dual shrouds (fan->shroud->rad->shroud>-fan)


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


Can you share how you mounted that SSD? Pics?









Thanks.


3M double-sided adhesive foam squares. They hold up well and clean up easy if you ever need to relocate.


----------



## KarmaWaffles

Hey I wanted to replace my 200mm fans does anyone know what is the best for purely airflow? ( not something like a delta lol but more powerful than the stock ones). I have the original 600t, and the fans barely move any air.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Been researching the same and so far, the VERY few choices out include the popular Magnaflows from Coolermaster. Wish they had more colors though...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ooler%20Master


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


I was using the H80 as intake, Then changed cases and tried exhaust.

With P/P exhaust, My temps were over 40, But when I went back to intake, They went back down to 32-33 range.


Yes, but with the H100 we're not talking about push/pull for most people. Most will only have room for the rad and one set of fans.

So, with the 600T you have the rad inside the case, and the fans above in the "fan compartment". Since this is the only configuration you can have, if you want to use exhaust you have to set the fans to pull up. If you want to use intake you have to set the fans to push down.

We know cpu temps are better using intake, that's not the question. Someone was using the H100 as exhaust in the 600T so his fans were set up to pull. I had always heard that pull was not very efficient and that it was better to push so I was asking if anyone had any info on push vs pull.

I also did an intake vs exhaust test on my H70 that was mounted in the top of my case (not the back) and I only got a 1 or 2 c difference in CPU temps (lower for intake), so I agree that you get better cpu temps with intake. However, because of chipset/GPU temps and dust I decided to go with exhaust.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaWaffles*


Hey I wanted to replace my 200mm fans does anyone know what is the best for purely airflow? ( not something like a delta lol but more powerful than the stock ones). I have the original 600t, and the fans barely move any air.


That depends on if you want to mod or not. The original 600T has a bracket that the 200mm fan uses for mounting. It's a thin 25mm fan, and most of the good fans are 30mm. If you don't want to mod your sort of limited. Corsair sells the newer 600T 1000 RPM fans, and there are a couple of others. If you don't mind a little modding you can use a 200mm NZXT fan that moves quite a bit of air. It's rated for 166.2 CFM. The Cooler Master LED fans look pretty good at 110 CFM, but they are also 30mm and would require a little modding.


----------



## zchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;14947276*
> Man, this thing is noisy in comparison to my mini P-180, this is gonna take some getting used too.


It's noisier even compared to my Antec 900 with 4 120mm + 1 200mm fan. LoL. The biggest issue for me was the buzzing created by the Front fan and the fan grill which I remedied some what by using rubber washers. Also there's sound leak and vibration due to the side panels. I'm thinking about applying some dampening foam.


----------



## bicen

I have the H60 in a push/pull configuration with 2x Scythe 1850rpm ap15s, replaced the top 200mm with 2x more ap15s, put 4x noctua P12 9 blade 1300rpm fans on the door and replaced the stock front Corsair with the CM Megaflow 200mm 700rpm fan and added the Scythe kama flow II 80mm 2200rpm to my 5.25" bay.

I keep my fans at about 70% and get 34c NB, 38c CPU and about 38c as well for both of my 6950s at idle (Highs of 38, 54, and 60 when stress testing). I've been building my own towers for about 12 years now and this is the first time I've really taken into consideration air flow and the physics that go along with tweaking my configuration. I like some fan because I sleep in the same room as my computer and the ambient noise helps me sleep, sometimes I even turn them up to 100% when I'm going to bed because 70% is too quiet for me.

My PS3 is on the opposite side of the room and if it is on I cannot hear my computer when sitting at my desk.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14945189*
> Thanks for the vids, I heard Cyberdruid was going to sell acrylic side panels, but why 10mm thick? MNPCTech use 1 inch cast acrylic panels, so thats a big difference. Also I wonder if Cyberdruid is aware of how many people complain about fitment issues with the 600T side panel (gaps, bulging, etc), sounds like he is going to make a side panel better then the stock door.


MNPCTECH uses 1" acrylic and milles/machines it down as the shape is not the same thickness right through and has chamfered edges (see pic "MNPCTECH")

CyberDruid and most others use a same thickness right trough (+/- 10mm), see pic "CyberDruid or Generic"

For better illustration what it really comes down to, look at last 2 pics for finished products.

Please do not use these measurements represented in the illustrations as they are not drawn to scale NOR have these measurements been confirmed as accurate.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14948864*
> Still waiting on my demciflex filters, from what I read on the internet the South African post office airmail is not that hot, might be another week or more before I see it. I will post a pic.
> 
> People say that but no one ever does it and posts a pic. Probably because it looks like an abomination.


Yes SAPO sucks and I try to avoid using them at all. They have in the past taken as long as 1 month to get my goods to me - that is after they lost the 1st parcel which also took 1 month to get lost.

You really need a good camera to take pics as the mesh is sooooo fine that you would barely be able to see it in a pic. The material is quite tough too and wont easily tear on anything like that. Another difficulty is that these filters can come in ANY shape, configuration, colours or sizes, with or without magnetic frames etc so there are so many options to post pics on


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14951038*
> Yes, the convex nature of the side panels has always made me wonder if the acrylic panels are flat or are they also convex? I would take a stock side panel in to the shop so they can have a look at it. I'm wondering if they could use the laser to cut the outside of the panel curved/convex but leave the inside flat? This would in effect vary the thickness of the panel so it would be thick in the centre and slightly thinner at the edges. It seems a laser should be able to handle that.


Well if you check the post before this one you should get a good idea.

If you want to make the curved/convex shape using waterjet or lasercut, you need a machine with a 5th axis. Problem with lastercutting/waterjetting it that way will require diamond-polishing which is VERY expensive. MNPCTECH milles the shape and polishes with a method unknown to me.

You can still get away with a lasercut, waterjet or milled or routed panel with same thicknes right through but will end up having like a 5mm lip overlap from the chassis lip at the top and bottom of the chassis (also illustrated in my previous post)


----------



## 1ceTr0n

*Edit: Decided not to keep case*


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14951842*
> Oh joy, more variables to consider when deciding on intake/exhaust/push/pull.
> 
> Since I have push/pull I don't have to worry much about it. However, the person I was discussing this with was using the H100 as exhaust/pull in the 600T. I was thinking, given the choice, that I would likely choose intake/push over exhaust/pull.
> 
> See, something doesn't quite add up here. Corsair has tested push/pull vs push on the H100 and they only got a difference of 1c. The link article says "Just like doubling up with a pump, there is a pressure benefit to doubling up on fans and this translates to about a 20-30% performance gain.", which does not jive with Corsair's findings. I have to assume that the radiator thickness and fins per inch are entering into this equation, as well as the thickness of the fans. I think there is a problem here by comparing 38mm high speed fans with 25mm low speed fans. This adds uncertainty to his findings.
> 
> However I will pass the article along so the guy can decide for himself.


I am more apt to believe a third party, but using a 38mm fan does add another question. And yet you have all the materials you need to test it for yourself. I am confident that Martin is right, just need to see by how much. Don't be lazy now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14952651*
> May be even better temps when I install dual shrouds (fan->shroud->rad->shroud>-fan)


It will help, but the difference will be very small. Most people don't bother because the cost/performance ratio is so small, but if you want to squeeze every ounce.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14953892*
> I have the H60 in a push/pull configuration with 2x Scythe 1850rpm ap15s, replaced the top 200mm with 2x more ap15s, put 4x noctua P12 9 blade 1300rpm fans on the door and replaced the stock front Corsair with the CM Megaflow 200mm 700rpm fan and added the Scythe kama flow II 80mm 2200rpm to my 5.25" bay.
> 
> I keep my fans at about 70% and get 34c NB, 38c CPU and about 38c as well for both of my 6950s at idle (Highs of 38, 54, and 60 when stress testing). I've been building my own towers for about 12 years now and this is the first time I've really taken into consideration air flow and the physics that go along with tweaking my configuration. I like some fan because I sleep in the same room as my computer and the ambient noise helps me sleep, sometimes I even turn them up to 100% when I'm going to bed because 70% is too quiet for me.
> 
> My PS3 is on the opposite side of the room and if it is on I cannot hear my computer when sitting at my desk.


One mans garbage is another mans treasure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14954244*
> MNPCTECH uses 1" acrylic and milles/machines it down as the shape is not the same thickness right through and has chamfered edges (see pic "MNPCTECH")
> 
> CyberDruid and most others use a same thickness right trough (+/- 10mm), see pic "CyberDruid or Generic"
> 
> For better illustration what it really comes down to, look at last 2 pics for finished products.
> 
> Please do not use these measurements represented in the illustrations as they are not drawn to scale NOR have these measurements been confirmed as accurate.


More great info, thanks again. This doesn't sound good for CyberDruid though, if he is using a flat piece.........
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14954262*
> Yes SAPO sucks and I try to avoid using them at all. They have in the past taken as long as 1 month to get my goods to me - that is after they lost the 1st parcel which also took 1 month to get lost.
> 
> You really need a good camera to take pics as the mesh is sooooo fine that you would barely be able to see it in a pic. The material is quite tough too and wont easily tear on anything like that. Another difficulty is that these filters can come in ANY shape, configuration, colours or sizes, with or without magnetic frames etc so there are so many options to post pics on


I just happen to have a good camera







. Very curious to see what it going to look like. I went Black on Black with my filters....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;14954483*
> In an attempt to help salvage my otherwise new, stock 600T SE case from the gawd awful "buzzing" sound from the intake fan as well as the single HDD, I decided to dust off my case modding skills and take matters into my own hands before plunking down more cash to solve the problem. Amazing what a little bit of ingenuity, creativity and bunch of spare computer parts over the years can net you for instant and free results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said earlier, my biggest complaint since I first fired up the case was this awful buzzing sound emanating from the front, 200mm intake fan, even at the lowest speed, it was annoying. I took part the front paneling I found the meshing to be not really restrictive like i've seen in alot of other cases, so that wasn't it. Then I thought I might have had a faulty fan from my replacement case from Corsair, but the noise dissapered if I ran the fan unattached from the case, so thats it. Does the fan just basically suck? I thought that was basically it so I regressed to spending time researching the very few 200mm fans out there when I had a bit of a brainstorm.
> 
> The included rubber fan mount grommets included with the case I first noticed were very "stiff" and didn't flex at all. In fact, I had two fall apart when I removed the rear 120mm exhaust fan, the rubber was very dry and brittle. Well that won't do real good for vibration absorption, hmm...I think I have lots of silicon spacers left over from my Antecs cases lying around, so before I pull out the debit card again, lets put some creativity into solving this problem shall we?
> *
> 
> While its a nice thought from Corsair , these rubber mounts are basically crap, brittle, dry and thus, useless*
> 
> *
> 
> Rummaging around in my 10 years worth of computer parts and junk, I found and I cut in half some silicon HDD mounts I had left over from my Antec P185 years ago. Nice and soft, bouncy and good texture, perfect for vibration absorption, and their free!*
> 
> *There we go, that looks more promising!*
> 
> *Yeah, that looks like it will help some methinks!*
> 
> Lets do the same to that gawd awful intake fan and see if we can help reduce that horrid buzzing noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Because I wanted maximum intake air flow and cause I only use one single HDD, I removed all the HDD cages and placed the WD Caviar Black in the 5.25" bays. I took some uncut silicon spacers and sandwitched them with the HDD on top. As I don't really move my case around, this will work fine for my needs, and it should help quiet down that noisy Caviar!
> *
> The results? Well, I honestly didn't expect much from this, but I figured it was worth a shot a litlte bit of my time. I fired up the case and much to my amazement, the *buzzing* from the front intake fan was greatly reduced!!! It was now a more pleasant "woooooshing" sound then a pissed off bumble bee from hell it was before! Allright, score one for ingenuity! The HDD also hardly transfers any vibration into the case and the top blowhole fan also seems to have a bit less "white noise" thanks to the silicon grommets adding some breathing space between the girl and absorbing vibration!
> 
> Now I can relax sitting next to my new computer case and soon new build with the fans at 50% on the fan controller during idle were as before, I had to crank it all the way down to make the buzzing tolerable. Talk about a big difference with a little bit of work and creativity! I may not bother now replacing the intake fan, but rather work on getting a more balanced airflow in the case via exhaust fan swapping out and or installing the side panel mesh with or without fans.
> 
> Hope this gives you some ideas to help quiet down your 600T Graphite case as well!


Let me first say great job, well done write up and your pics are *gasp* good. I never experienced a buzzing sound from the front 200mm fan but that may be because I have one of the older ones that has a rubber grommet/bracket/clip on mechanism for installing the fan. Still, I have noticed that the rubber inserts in the 600T are not silcone (they tear easier then I would like , have removed them and reinserted more then a few), so I would think your silicone mod would be much quieter........and now for the bad news








Having that pretty big gap in the front, between the fan and the intake hole, will make your fan less efficient in cooling the 600T. The fan might pull some air from inside the case instead of just pulling colder air from the outside with that much of a gap. If you have any weatherstripping lying around the house, I would use that to close the gap. They do sell stuff specifically for fans, but I know the point was not to spend more


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14955224*
> More great info, thanks again. This doesn't sound good for CyberDruid though, if he is using a flat piece.........


I would not go as far as saying anything negative about CyberDruid or his workmanship - the guy is a sheer genuis with a pair of hands that can work miracles. His pieces are masterpieces in theit own right.

The reason why MNPCTECH can make it as perfect as they do is for 2 reasons:

1.) Bill Owen
2.) They have all the tools known to man to achieve this


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;14956102*
> I would not go as far as saying anything negative about CyberDruid or his workmanship - the guy is a sheer genuis with a pair of hands that can work miracles. His pieces are masterpieces in theit own right.
> 
> The reason why MNPCTECH can make it as perfect as they do is for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1.) Bill Owen
> 2.) They have all the tools known to man to achieve this


I am sure you are right, just going by his commentary in the vids you posted he does not seem to be the type to produce an inferior product. Still its a problem that has to be solved, would love to see his solution.


----------



## Nivacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;14934787*
> I thought 600T can't fit E-ATX... How did you do that???


It fits fine, covers some grommets but that's not really an issue. If i can figure out what my son did with my camera, I'll take some more detailed pictures and post them


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Hey CorsairGeorge,

I was wondering if you have tried the new Corsair Gaming Mice, and gaming Keyboards? I ask because I am interested in them as they look like they are built to last. I am also looking at the Vengence 1500 headset.


----------



## Nitronium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14949664*
> The stock fan controller varies from 7V to 12V, so it's about 60%-100%.
> 
> Anything less than that could be below the startup or operational voltage of a lot of aftermarket fans.
> 
> It might be possible to replace the pot, but of course you'd void the warranty of the I/O panel devices.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14950299*
> This must be with the "updated" fan controller, because the original 600T was closer to 9V at 0% on the knob, at least as tested by Compudaze, one of our club members.


Great info, thanks. I didn't know it was changed from the original fan controller. I was just wondering because I'd like to run a pair of Scythe GT AP-15s on the CPU heatsink or a 240 rad as I heard that they scale well and I wanted a little more control than what I was hearing about. Anyone know how many watts this thing can handle? The website says four fans, but it doesn't exactly specify the wattage of those 4 fans.


----------



## sused

i saw you guys are wondering about demciflex filter. i'm also waiting for mine to arrive. Tracking service shows that my filter has left South Africa on 9th of this month. Unfortunately, this tracking service is only for domestic (within South Africa) tracking. So i'm still waiting. My side fans already arrived yesterday. So just a filter to go. i will post pics and write info when it's done.


----------



## sused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitronium;14957273*
> ... The website says four fans, but it doesn't exactly specify the wattage of those 4 fans.


it is 11 Watts per channel and you have four channels. i think most of 120mm fans are around 1 - 4 Watts. so you can easily put 2-3 on one channel.

I saw this info somewhere on this forum, but i'm not able to find it now


----------



## V1P

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie from Australia here









I can proudly say that I have read through all 325 pages of this thread and learnt a lot for my upcoming build in a 600T SE (still waiting on parts to arrive). Only 1 fact on air cooling still deludes me up until now. I really need advise on the case fans configuration for max airflow and temp.

Here is the breakdown of my upcoming system :

Noctua D14 in stock push/pull configuration (will replace the one 120mm fan with a noctua NF-P14-FLX)

4 X Noctua NF-P14-FLX on the side mesh panel

Replace stock 200mm fan with a Antec Big Boy (Will remove the 2 HDD cages since I'll be moving all my HDD and SSD in the 5.25: bays)

Replace stock rear 120mm fan with a Noctua NF-P14-FLX

Replace stock 200mm top fan with 2 X Noctua NF-P14-FLX

My question would be, which fans for intake and which for exhaust?

BTW, I have a Sparkle Calibre GTX480 OC, the one that comes with the Arctic cooling fans. That means the hot air from it will be inside the case.

Looking forward to your reply, thank you.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1P;14958558*
> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie from Australia here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can proudly say that I have read through all 325 pages of this thread and learnt a lot for my upcoming build in a 600T SE (still waiting on parts to arrive). Only 1 fact on air cooling still deludes me up until now. I really need advise on the case fans configuration for max airflow and temp.
> 
> Here is the breakdown of my upcoming system :
> 
> Noctua D14 in stock push/pull configuration (will replace the one 120mm fan with a noctua NF-P14-FLX)
> 
> 4 X Noctua NF-P14-FLX on the side mesh panel
> 
> Replace stock 200mm fan with a Antec Big Boy (Will remove the 2 HDD cages since I'll be moving all my HDD and SSD in the 5.25: bays)
> 
> Replace stock rear 120mm fan with a Noctua NF-P14-FLX
> 
> Replace stock 200mm top fan with 2 X Noctua NF-P14-FLX
> 
> My question would be, which fans for intake and which for exhaust?
> 
> BTW, I have a Sparkle Calibre GTX480 OC, the one that comes with the Arctic cooling fans. That means the hot air from it will be inside the case.
> 
> Looking forward to your reply, thank you.


I am going with the setup Marcus22 ended up with. All his fans are set to intake except for the two on his H80 creating a positive pressure inside the case. Which forces the heat in the case out trough any vent. He is actually getting great temps overall with this setup. But you may want to look into getting dust filters if you go that way. There is a company in South Africa that makes filters for the 600T that will ship anywhere. I don't remember the name but people in this thread will know the name.


----------



## sused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;14958713*
> ... but people in this thread will know the name.


Demciflex


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14955224*
> .and now for the bad news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having that pretty big gap in the front, between the fan and the intake hole, will make your fan less efficient in cooling the 600T. The fan might pull some air from inside the case instead of just pulling colder air from the outside with that much of a gap.


*shrugs* A small tradeoff for less noise, the gap isn't much bigger then before IMO. I'll be tweaking the case alot in the coming month so it may or may not stay as it is


----------



## eizen

I'll start my transfer of parts today Haf932->600T SE.

The case got here on Wed. and the box was relatively intact. Which is surprising since it's UPS. My stuff from frozencpu also came yesterday. Now I'm just wating on the sleeved cables from ftw. Feel a little bothered though since I paid for fedex and they shipped it via USPS instead. Don't know if it would have gotten here any faster but still... 
I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Im kinda amazed so many former HAF 932 users are going to this case, wonder what the reasons are, the HAF is a beast capable of nearly anything you could throw at it.


----------



## Timo Noize

Hello everyone! Take me to the club ..........


----------



## 1ceTr0n

*Edit: Decided not to keep case*


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Im kinda amazed so many former HAF 932 users are going to this case, wonder what the reasons are, the HAF is a beast capable of nearly anything you could throw at it.


Very few things wrong with the HAF series, but one of them is being ugly as sin. I can see why you would run to the 600T after that affair.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timo Noize*


Hello everyone! Take me to the club ..........


















The window looks very pro, but thats not the stock one though, right?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

That looks like a quality, DIY window job with REAL rubber molding. No creaking or popping on that bad boy I bet!


----------



## bicen

So, I replaced the top exhaust Corsair 200mm fan with 2x Scythe AR15s GTs today and it honestly dropped my system temps by 4 degrees. Running the case fans on the Corsair fan controller at about 70%. I didn't get temps like this with the 200mm on 100%.


----------



## goodtobeking

Ok here are my new mods to my rig. I removed the 120mm radiator from the rear port, and put in a 200mm radiator in the front. And also added an EK pump top for my 655 pump. Now I can use compression fittings for everything, except for my fillport. Still wanting to make my own sleeved extensions, or sleeve the parts of my wires that are visible.










I made the plenum bracket out of some spare aluminium that is about 3/32nd of an inch thick.










Now I just need to figure out if I am going to leave it a brushed finish or paint it...










Circle holes turned out pretty good for cutting them with a air cut off wheel. I had a 4 inch hole saw, but wanted a 4 3/4 hole. And I got it










My next mod will be to make a drain port out of one of the "top" mounted threaded ports on the 200mm radiator. Will cut a hole in the bottom of the case, and put a 90 down there and attach a 5 or 6 inch hose with a cap. For easy draining. Also thinking about adding a 120mm fan intake with custom bracket(made out of the same aluminium) right next to the PSU and aiming at my GTX460.

Now that my radiator fans are intake, and the rest are exhaust(4 120s in, 2 120s out) my GPU is reaching an unheard of 78C while crunching/folding. Which it never did with my radiator fans set to exhaust.

But my CPU temps are amazing. Only 65C on the hottest core, and 57C on the coolest. At 94% load crunching QMC and GPUgrid all day long. Akasa Viper fans running at 1360RPM, which mean the Apaches are running around 1k. Using an Akasa Flexa 5 way PWM splitter with its own power adapter. PWM FTW


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


Well if you check the post before this one you should get a good idea.

If you want to make the curved/convex shape using waterjet or lasercut, you need a machine with a 5th axis. Problem with lastercutting/waterjetting it that way will require diamond-polishing which is VERY expensive. MNPCTECH milles the shape and polishes with a method unknown to me.

You can still get away with a lasercut, waterjet or milled or routed panel with same thicknes right through but will end up having like a 5mm lip overlap from the chassis lip at the top and bottom of the chassis (also illustrated in my previous post)


Very interesting. Thanks for the info.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I am more apt to believe a third party, but using a 38mm fan does add another question. And yet you have all the materials you need to test it for yourself. I am confident that Martin is right, just need to see by how much. Don't be lazy now.










You got me. I have been thinking about doing a comparison, especially considering I have to fix my fan controller anyway. However, lately I've been playing a few good games and I find myself preferring to use my computer over working on it. When I do repair the controller I will likely do some kind of testing. No matter what I do I'll end up pulling all the fans out and redoing them a few times for the tests, and it will take a while to test everything if I want to do at least 1/2 hour runs. Push vs pull + intake vs exhaust + push/pull intake vs push/pull exhaust. Six tests. Definitely for repair day.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37*


Hey CorsairGeorge,

I was wondering if you have tried the new Corsair Gaming Mice, and gaming Keyboards? I ask because I am interested in them as they look like they are built to last. I am also looking at the Vengence 1500 headset.


Rushed to see the keyboards and am disappointed that, although they look like excellent mechanical keyboards, they made them MMO or FPS instead of making one keyboard for both. I use a merc stealth, and if I could find something similar that used mechanical keys I would buy it. I like having the dedicated gaming area on the keyboard more than having mechanical keys, but I would prefer both. IMHO, just changing the colour and texture of the keycaps doesn't really change it much from a normal keyboard. Conversly, just adding three columns of function keys on the side doesn't really turn my crank either. The key closures look excellent though and I would really love a real gaming keyboard using the same switches. On the Merc, I love the over-sized directional keys. If they did something similar with mechanical keys, and perhaps a few extra function keys, I'd purchase it now.

I just spent over $100 on a Logitech G9X laser mouse. If I had of known about the Corsair mice (the Vengeance M90 looks like my kind of mouse) I would definitely have looked around for it. I have no major complaints with the Logitech mouse though, it's good but I really would have liked to test drive the M90 'cause if it lives up to its specs it looks like a great mouse.

@goodtobeking

That's an awesome mod you did. Only the second one I've seen like that. You did a great job, it looks really pro. I vote for painting it black. I'm bookmarking this page so if I do decide to go water I can have a good look at your plenum before I decide anything.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


*snip*
@goodtobeking

That's an awesome mod you did. Only the second one I've seen like that. You did a great job, it looks really pro. I vote for painting it black. I'm bookmarking this page so if I do decide to go water I can have a good look at your plenum before I decide anything.


Thanks. Being the son of a welder/fabricator has it benefits. All the knowledge of metal working I need, and all the tools I can think of. I would of welded it together, but we lost half our electric service to our garage some months ago(still have 110V service, but no 220V). Now we have to bring the welder down to the house, and plug into our dryer outlet.

I got the idea from Caleal. I would of never got the 200mm radiator if it wasnt for his idea on it. When I first seen how he did it, I knew i was going to do something similar. The only difference that I know of, is that he used the adapter plates to build off of. And used them to mount it to the radiator. I made mine mount directly to it, leaving every square inch open for airflow.

Thanks for the opinion on painting it black. Would love to get it powder coated with a black/blue metallic paint job, but not sure if you could tell it from outside the case. Also thinking about adding some LEDs or something to the inside of the plenum.


----------



## Timo Noize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14960778*
> Very few things wrong with the HAF series, but one of them is being ugly as sin. I can see why you would run to the 600T after that affair.
> 
> The window looks very pro, but thats not the stock one though, right?


The window was installed two days ago ..........
Sam did this the first time, to cut itself yet passed is not very good, but not all rubber hidden wealth ...
At hand was not specialized tools.


----------



## eizen

Well I installed most of my stuff.
First impressions?
Yes I like the case but...
The window side panel...man it feels pretty low quality.
The window isn't even crystal clear it's got distortions.

Oh yeah the front intake fan is noisy...


----------



## Timo Noize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;14966133*
> Well I installed most of my stuff.
> First impressions?
> Yes I like the case but...
> The window side panel...man it feels pretty low quality.
> The window isn't even crystal clear it's got distortions.
> 
> Oh yeah the front intake fan is noisy...


Noisy fan?? Strange ......
Maybe just caught defective?
My front fan noiselessly, you can hear if your ear to the front ...
And if he rejected it claiming compensation or exchange!
By the way my friends have changed on the side window glass crystal clear ..... I, too, after cutting out now decided to put the glass and the glass itself is not so expensive


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14961426*
> So, I replaced the top exhaust Corsair 200mm fan with 2x Scythe AR15s GTs today and it honestly dropped my system temps by 4 degrees. Running the case fans on the Corsair fan controller at about 70%. I didn't get temps like this with the 200mm on 100%.


AP-15s are pretty sweet. How do you like the AirFlow Pro fan on your Dominators, I got pretty bad vibration with mine and I felt like the fans pulsed more then they spun. I would like a major overhaul on their design.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14962047*
> Ok here are my new mods to my rig. I removed the 120mm radiator from the rear port, and put in a 200mm radiator in the front. And also added an EK pump top for my 655 pump. Now I can use compression fittings for everything, except for my fillport. Still wanting to make my own sleeved extensions, or sleeve the parts of my wires that are visible.
> 
> I made the plenum bracket out of some spare aluminium that is about 3/32nd of an inch thick.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out if I am going to leave it a brushed finish or paint it...
> 
> Circle holes turned out pretty good for cutting them with a air cut off wheel. I had a 4 inch hole saw, but wanted a 4 3/4 hole. And I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next mod will be to make a drain port out of one of the "top" mounted threaded ports on the 200mm radiator. Will cut a hole in the bottom of the case, and put a 90 down there and attach a 5 or 6 inch hose with a cap. For easy draining. Also thinking about adding a 120mm fan intake with custom bracket(made out of the same aluminium) right next to the PSU and aiming at my GTX460.
> 
> Now that my radiator fans are intake, and the rest are exhaust(4 120s in, 2 120s out) my GPU is reaching an unheard of 78C while crunching/folding. Which it never did with my radiator fans set to exhaust.
> 
> But my CPU temps are amazing. Only 65C on the hottest core, and 57C on the coolest. At 94% load crunching QMC and GPUgrid all day long. Akasa Viper fans running at 1360RPM, which mean the Apaches are running around 1k. Using an Akasa Flexa 5 way PWM splitter with its own power adapter. PWM FTW


Your plenum mod looks great. First time I saw Caleal's I wished I had the skill and material to make one too, then I thought what the hell is a plenum. It does allow the use of two quality 120mm fans, but am not sure if I would trade that for push/pull 200mm, at 50% the NZXTs are quiet and still push a ton or air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timo Noize;14965438*
> The window was installed two days ago ..........
> Sam did this the first time, to cut itself yet passed is not very good, but not all rubber hidden wealth ...
> At hand was not specialized tools.


Well it looks fantastic. I could not see the seam in your molding around the window.


----------



## Timo Noize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14967657*
> 
> Well it looks fantastic. I could not see the seam in your molding around the window.


Thank you ..
The seam can be seen when very close to straight.
Elastic bands fit very tightly to each other.


----------



## Evocarlos

bought some more watercooling stuff for mine and just had to get the copper pipe out









ek 250 rez
ek d5 top v2
ek superem hf cu
bitspower sli fittings










gpu waterblock in the post and some fitting to for fill/drain port's
also have a load of cable brade coming from nil's over at MDPC

also need to get dvd to hdd converters the hdd's are just on a bit of foam atm


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1P;14958558*
> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie from Australia here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can proudly say that I have read through all 325 pages of this thread and learnt a lot for my upcoming build in a 600T SE (still waiting on parts to arrive). Only 1 fact on air cooling still deludes me up until now. I really need advise on the case fans configuration for max airflow and temp.
> 
> Here is the breakdown of my upcoming system :
> 
> Noctua D14 in stock push/pull configuration (will replace the one 120mm fan with a noctua NF-P14-FLX)
> 
> 4 X Noctua NF-P14-FLX on the side mesh panel
> 
> Replace stock 200mm fan with a Antec Big Boy (Will remove the 2 HDD cages since I'll be moving all my HDD and SSD in the 5.25: bays)
> 
> Replace stock rear 120mm fan with a Noctua NF-P14-FLX
> 
> Replace stock 200mm top fan with 2 X Noctua NF-P14-FLX
> 
> My question would be, which fans for intake and which for exhaust?
> 
> BTW, I have a Sparkle Calibre GTX480 OC, the one that comes with the Arctic cooling fans. That means the hot air from it will be inside the case.
> 
> Looking forward to your reply, thank you.


Very few take the time to read the whole thread, so









I think you have made great choices on fan selection (though I am not sure about the antec bigboy, I remember reading a so so article about them). If your going to use the mesh, I would stay with your stock configution and use those as intake. I would also keep the front 200mm fan as intake. As for the top fans and rear fan, I suggest experimenting a bit. I never used an air cooler in the 600T, but as I see it there are really three configs to chose from up top. Leave it traditional and have all three fans as exhaust. No need for dust filters, which is always a good thing. But to be safe I would also try making the top 120s as intake and leaving the back 120 as the lone exhaust. Positive pressure is supposed reduce but not eliminate dust build up, and I would think your monster CPU cooler would have all the fresh air it could handle. And just to be thorough I would try one last thing, making the rear 120 as intake while making sure the fans on the CPU cooler were flowing in the same direction, and leave the top 120s as intake. Maybe the CPU cooler would perform better with this direct pipeline to outside air, maybe not, I admit I am not sure what to expect with that last configuration.

When deciding which is best you would look at chipset temps, CPU temps, and GPU temps, and dust control. I would encourage you to try and report back your findings. Good luck.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1P;14958558*
> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie from Australia here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can proudly say that I have read through all 325 pages of this thread and learnt a lot for my upcoming build in a 600T SE (still waiting on parts to arrive). Only 1 fact on air cooling still deludes me up until now. I really need advise on the case fans configuration for max airflow and temp.
> 
> Here is the breakdown of my upcoming system :
> 
> Noctua D14 in stock push/pull configuration (will replace the one 120mm fan with a noctua NF-P14-FLX)
> 
> 4 X Noctua NF-P14-FLX on the side mesh panel
> 
> Replace stock 200mm fan with a Antec Big Boy (Will remove the 2 HDD cages since I'll be moving all my HDD and SSD in the 5.25: bays)
> 
> Replace stock rear 120mm fan with a Noctua NF-P14-FLX
> 
> Replace stock 200mm top fan with 2 X Noctua NF-P14-FLX
> 
> My question would be, which fans for intake and which for exhaust?
> 
> BTW, I have a Sparkle Calibre GTX480 OC, the one that comes with the Arctic cooling fans. That means the hot air from it will be inside the case.
> 
> Looking forward to your reply, thank you.


All fans to intake except the rear and top fans. You might also want to consider a fan in your 5.25 bays.

edit: I put a fan into my 5.25 bays when I was air cooling with my megahalems. I droped the temps a couple degrees and certainly added a lot more air circulation into the case. I highly recommend this configuration if you are air cooling. Keep the rear fan as an exhaust, you'll need the direct flow through the air cooler.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14968628*
> Very few take the time to read the whole thread, so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have made great choices on fan selection (though I am not sure about the antec bigboy, I remember reading a so so article about them). If your going to use the mesh, I would stay with your stock configution and use those as intake. I would also keep the front 200mm fan as intake. As for the top fans and rear fan, I suggest experimenting a bit. I never used an air cooler in the 600T, but as I see it there are really three configs to chose from up top. Leave it traditional and have all three fans as exhaust. No need for dust filters, which is always a good thing. But to be safe I would also try making the top 120s as intake and leaving the back 120 as the lone exhaust. Positive pressure is supposed reduce but not eliminate dust build up, and I would think your monster CPU cooler would have all the fresh air it could handle. And just to be thorough I would try one last thing, making the rear 120 as intake while making sure the fans on the CPU cooler were flowing in the same direction, and leave the top 120s as intake. Maybe the CPU cooler would perform better with this direct pipeline to outside air, maybe not, I admit I am not sure what to expect with that last configuration.
> 
> When deciding which is best you would look at chipset temps, CPU temps, and GPU temps, and dust control. I would encourage you to try and report back your findings. Good luck.


With as much mesh is on this thing, it really isn't possible to have a true positive pressure case. The best one can hope for is to increase airflow through the case.

SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## V1P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;14958713*
> I am going with the setup Marcus22 ended up with. All his fans are set to intake except for the two on his H80 creating a positive pressure inside the case. Which forces the heat in the case out trough any vent. He is actually getting great temps overall with this setup. But you may want to look into getting dust filters if you go that way. There is a company in South Africa that makes filters for the 600T that will ship anywhere. I don't remember the name but people in this thread will know the name.


I had actually purchased universal Demci flex filters for the 4 X 120mm fans on the side panel. I got 2 sets of this http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_26_576&products_id=15709. They are not specifically for 600T but it will suffice for now.

Which other area of the case will need filters? I thought that the front fan, PSU fan and the top fan have filters already? Anybody has any idea?


----------



## longroadtrip

only intakes need a filter. Personally, I just blow my case out every couple of days...of course, I run with my side panel off most of the time...(I like to look at all the pretty lights...







)


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos;14968566*
> bought some more watercooling stuff for mine and just had to get the copper pipe out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ek 250 rez
> ek d5 top v2
> ek superem hf cu
> bitspower sli fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu waterblock in the post and some fitting to for fill/drain port's
> also have a load of cable brade coming from nil's over at MDPC
> 
> also need to get dvd to hdd converters the hdd's are just on a bit of foam atm


Really coming together. You don't see copper tubing in a 600T everyday either







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14968725*
> With as much mesh is on this thing, it really isn't possible to have a true positive pressure case. The best one can hope for is to increase airflow through the case.
> 
> SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST GUYS!!!!!!


I never thought of about it that way, I guess your saying there is too many leaks for the pressure to build up. You might be right too, but maybe it comes down how much CFM is being moved in versus how much leaks out. Maybe high CFM fans can achieve it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1P;14968758*
> I had actually purchased universal Demci flex filters for the 4 X 120mm fans on the side panel. I got 2 sets of this http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_26_576&products_id=15709. They are not specifically for 600T but it will suffice for now.
> 
> Which other area of the case will need filters? I thought that the front fan, PSU fan and the top fan have filters already? Anybody has any idea?


No dust filters on the top 120s I am afraid. You have dust filters for the front 200mm and the PSU only, and the bay drive covers have filters built in. You might need filters for the top 120s and the rear 120, if you go that route.


----------



## longroadtrip

exactly....of course, it could be turned into a positve pressure case by sealing up the mesh. There is a build on the corsair forums where a guy is doing just that with acrylic.

Here's the link to his build log:
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=97641


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14967657*
> AP-15s are pretty sweet. How do you like the AirFlow Pro fan on your Dominators, I got pretty bad vibration with mine and I felt like the fans pulsed more then they spun. I would like a major overhaul on their design.
> 
> Your plenum mod looks great. First time I saw Caleal's I wished I had the skill and material to make one too, then I thought what the hell is a plenum. It does allow the use of two quality 120mm fans, but am not sure if I would trade that for push/pull 200mm, at 50% the NZXTs are quiet and still push a ton or air.
> 
> Well it looks fantastic. I could not see the seam in your molding around the window.


It is definately the loudest device in my case. I oiled the bearings in the fans a few days ago and it seems to be much quieter. I am starting to wonder whether I get better temps because of it, I need to do some testing.


----------



## bicen

Just in case people wanted to try and figure out the best PSU configuration for their new build I ran some wattage tests with my current build. I ended up buying a Kill-a-Watt meter to monitor my computers wattage because I wasn't able to find a definitive answer on power consumption in crossfire with O.C. + all of the extra stuff attached to my system.

I ended up running several tests to see how far I could push the meter and found that FuMark gave me the best idea of max system power consumption under load. I ended up getting my system up to 549watts but was unable to push it any higher.

Test Specifications

Chip: AMD 1100T - O.C. 4.1Ghz
Mobo: GA-990FXA-UD5
Mem: 8GB Kingston HyperX 1600
GFX: 2x HD6950 2GB w/ 20% O.C.
HDD: Kingston 96GB + WD 2TB Caviar BL
DVD: OEM DVD burner

Cooling Devices

4x Noctua NF-P12
4x Scythe AP15 GT
1x CM 200mm
1x Corsair Ram Dominator
1x Scythe Kama Flow II
1x Corsair H60

Peripherals

Keyboard: Xarmor Mechanical
Mouse: Razer Mamba
Headset: Logitech G930
Case: Corsair 600T

Power Supply

Corsair HX750 Watt

I could probably even run a 3rd card in crossfire on this power supply as long as I turned down the overclocking on my GPUs. Hope someone will find this information helpful and if anyone has a suggestion on stress testing my PSU for the most accurate reading it would be greatly appreciated.

bicen

Update: Ok, so I OC my GPUs to 880mhz with 1400mhz mem and was able to reach 650watts while running FurMark.


----------



## eizen

Here's a video of the front intake fan noise. Is it just me or is it loud? My haf932's 200mm+ fans don't make this sort of high pitched noise.

  
 



  



 
Thanks

Edit: Edit: Maybe they just are noisy fans. They push much more air then the haf 932's fans and when you put something close to them (my hand and in the front fan's scenario the mesh) where they pull air they start making noise.


----------



## rockcoeur

I have a question for anyone who uses/used watercooling in this case. Do you think I'D have enough of 10ft of tubing?

Here is the loop: Pump/res combo > 240mm rad > cpu block > gpu block > 200mm rad > pump/res combo

I'm not sure if I have to attach a drawing of the loop. If I have to, I'll do it.

Thanks!


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Add me to the club please.




































I purchased a set of four Cooler Master fans and restructured the airflow due to complaints I've been hearing about the top fan. I threw 2 120mm fans on the top as exhaust, and 2 120mm fans on the side as intake, which lands airflow right on the GPU.

This is the first solid PC I've ever owned, so I'm really excited. I'll add more thoughts later.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos;14968566*
> bought some more watercooling stuff for mine and just had to get the copper pipe out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu waterblock in the post and some fitting to for fill/drain port's
> also have a load of cable brade coming from nil's over at MDPC
> 
> also need to get dvd to hdd converters the hdd's are just on a bit of foam atm


That's pretty sweet there man. Mind if I suggest that the copper pipe would look better of you painted it? Maybe black or graphite.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14969328*
> I ended up running several tests to see how far I could push the meter and found that FuMark gave me the best idea of max system power consumption under load. I ended up getting my system up to 549watts but was unable to push it any higher.
> 
> Test Specifications
> 
> Chip: AMD 1100T - O.C. 4.1Ghz
> Mobo: GA-990FXA-UD5
> Mem: 8GB Kingston HyperX 1600
> GFX: 2x HD6950 2GB w/ 20% O.C.
> HDD: Kingston 96GB + WD 2TB Caviar BL
> DVD: OEM DVD burner
> 
> Power Supply
> 
> Corsair HX750 Watt
> Update: Ok, so I OC my GPUs to 880mhz with 1400mhz mem and was able to reach 650watts while running FurMark.


That is excellent info there. Thank you for that (+ rep). I have a fan controller in my other case with a great wattage meter on it and I have been thinking about plugging it into my computer just to see what the power consumption is. Lately a few people have mentioned to me that they thought my AX750 psu might be a bit on the small side for my configuration. I had been keeping an eye on my power consumption right up until I got a new fan controller and moved the one with the wattage meter into my other case. Since then I have replaced my video cards with a 6950 and a 6970 but had not had a chance to test the power. All I could knew for sure is that the AX750 is on the list of approved power supplies for the HD6950 in crossfire, but since I'm running a 6970 and a 6950 flashed to be a 6970 I was not too sure how close to the max I was pulling from my psu.

It looks to me like I should have approximately 100W to spare, which is just about perfect. Great post there man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;14971175*
> Here's a video of the front intake fan noise. Is it just me or is it loud? My haf932's 200mm+ fans don't make this sort of high pitched noise.
> 
> ...
> 
> Edit: Edit: Maybe they just are noisy fans. They push much more air then the haf 932's fans and when you put something close to them (my hand and in the front fan's scenario the mesh) where they pull air they start making noise.


I would call that a hum (I guess it doesn't know the words). It's a motor noise caused by a vibrating motor. I would say, as someone else discovered, that the rubber attaching your fan to the grill must be hard and not absorbing the vibrations from the fan. That's pretty bad because, the NZXT fan I use that pushed more air does not make any motor noise at all, and it is mounted directly to the mesh without any rubber at all. I would try asking Corsair if they would exchange the fan. You can try finding some foam or rubber you can cut into small pieces and use a hole punch to make a nice round hole for screws and use them between your fan and the case. You should have gotten some rubber pieces with the case. If they are in good shape you can try using them to replace the ones on the front fan, that might work too.

I have heard a lot of people complaining about front fan noise on this case lately, and not just on this site. I love Corsair cases but I think this is a pretty silly oversite. If it's all caused by poor rubber at least it's an easy fix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1P;14958558*
> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie from Australia here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can proudly say that I have read through all 325 pages of this thread and learnt a lot for my upcoming build in a 600T SE (still waiting on parts to arrive). Only 1 fact on air cooling still deludes me up until now. I really need advise on the case fans configuration for max airflow and temp.
> 
> My question would be, which fans for intake and which for exhaust?
> 
> BTW, I have a Sparkle Calibre GTX480 OC, the one that comes with the Arctic cooling fans. That means the hot air from it will be inside the case.
> 
> Looking forward to your reply, thank you.


Wow, that's quite the achievement reading all those posts. Way to go.

If I was you, with the cards you're running, I would consider Corsair George's post regarding video cards that exhaust into the case:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-202.html

Post #2020

Specifically this portion "For optimal cooling with the "Radial" style, side panel fans, and bottom to top can help. In some instances, turning the front fan into an exhaust and the top and side fans into intakes has dropped temps significantly in the labs.

With your cards I think I would consider using the top fans as intake (get a decent filter, or make one for the top of your case) and the front fan as exhaust. At least I'd give it a try and see how I liked it. I'm not sure though, with my case on the floor beside me. if I would like having a heat blower pointed at me.

If you're not interested in trying a reverse flow, I would stick with the standard flow but perhaps add another 120mm fan in the drive bays if you have room. This should provide more cool air pointed at you air cooler. Some of the guys here have drive bay coolers and should be able to provide you a link to one they have found works well. Another thing to consider is removing the top hard drive rack and adding a fan between the bottom rack and the 5 1/4" bays. This helps cooling the video cards.

Hope that helps.

On an off note, I can't believe how many "server errors" I'm getting while trying to use overclock.net over the last month. I used to get zero problems here and now it seems often I can't even participate in the threads I've subscribed to without running into this problem. Some times I lasts for a minute, and some times for a half hour. It's very annoying because I have to stop what I'm doing and wait. Anyone know what could be causing this? When I happens I check lots of other sites so I know it's not on my end.

On a side note....man I want that Corsair mouse. There's no way I'm going to purchase it though as I have a nine month old RAT9 and a brand new G9X.

Unless someone at Corsair would like to trade a RAT 9 I paid $180 for (including taxes) for one of those M90 mice. I promise I'll give it an honest review....


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos;14968566*
> bought some more watercooling stuff for mine and just had to get the copper pipe out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ek 250 rez
> ek d5 top v2
> ek superem hf cu
> bitspower sli fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu waterblock in the post and some fitting to for fill/drain port's
> also have a load of cable brade coming from nil's over at MDPC
> 
> also need to get dvd to hdd converters the hdd's are just on a bit of foam atm


Wow, thats interesting! Does copper piping help to reduce temps compared to regular tubing?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;14974298*
> Wow, thats interesting! Does copper piping help to reduce temps compared to regular tubing?


It probably does, a little. It would do more if the tubing had fins, more area to disperse heat


----------



## Mergatroid

Considering how easy it is to solder copper, that's a very interesting idea. I think making fins and soldering them onto the copper tubes, and then painting all the exposed metal with the wrinkle black heat paint would be awesome. I know a guy who used the wrinkle black on the cooling fins on his Harley and it turned out looking great. He was really good at it though and it really looked factory when he was done.

That's a great idea, it's a wonder no one has tried it yet.


----------



## FlamingMidget

I wonder if they make/sell finned copper tubing somewhere LOL.
But it would be even more amazing to see someone make it!

Edit: You might even be able to weld some copper coils around them as a heat sink/fins?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14968939*
> exactly....of course, it could be turned into a positve pressure case by sealing up the mesh. There is a build on the corsair forums where a guy is doing just that with acrylic.
> 
> Here's the link to his build log:
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=97641


Thanks for the link, that build log is pretty impressive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14969086*
> It is definately the loudest device in my case. I oiled the bearings in the fans a few days ago and it seems to be much quieter. I am starting to wonder whether I get better temps because of it, I need to do some testing.


exactly, it was the loudest thing in the case, so it had to go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;14971175*
> Here's a video of the front intake fan noise. Is it just me or is it loud? My haf932's 200mm+ fans don't make this sort of high pitched noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: Edit: Maybe they just are noisy fans. They push much more air then the haf 932's fans and when you put something close to them (my hand and in the front fan's scenario the mesh) where they pull air they start making noise.


I would try some 3mm weather stripping, stick that around the perimeter of the fan where it makes contact with the case. It should absorb some of the vibration, as well help pull more cold air from the outside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;14973766*
> I have a question for anyone who uses/used watercooling in this case. Do you think I'D have enough of 10ft of tubing?
> 
> Here is the loop: Pump/res combo > 240mm rad > cpu block > gpu block > 200mm rad > pump/res combo
> 
> I'm not sure if I have to attach a drawing of the loop. If I have to, I'll do it.
> 
> Thanks!


My first loop I bought 7ft. I only used half. I imagine you won't use more then 4 ft, but I guess the more you buy the more mistakes you can make without derailing the project.


----------



## V1P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14973952*
> 
> Wow, that's quite the achievement reading all those posts. Way to go.
> 
> If I was you, with the cards you're running, I would consider Corsair George's post regarding video cards that exhaust into the case:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-202.html
> 
> Post #2020
> 
> Specifically this portion "For optimal cooling with the "Radial" style, side panel fans, and bottom to top can help. In some instances, turning the front fan into an exhaust and the top and side fans into intakes has dropped temps significantly in the labs.
> 
> With your cards I think I would consider using the top fans as intake (get a decent filter, or make one for the top of your case) and the front fan as exhaust. At least I'd give it a try and see how I liked it. I'm not sure though, with my case on the floor beside me. if I would like having a heat blower pointed at me.
> 
> If you're not interested in trying a reverse flow, I would stick with the standard flow but perhaps add another 120mm fan in the drive bays if you have room. This should provide more cool air pointed at you air cooler. Some of the guys here have drive bay coolers and should be able to provide you a link to one they have found works well. Another thing to consider is removing the top hard drive rack and adding a fan between the bottom rack and the 5 1/4" bays. This helps cooling the video cards.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I think I will try your suggestion and we'll see how it goes. How about using one of this http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_1070&products_id=14304 under the GPU as exhaust?


----------



## V1P

Guys, Demci Flex actually makes custom filters for our case. Problem is, they're not on the market yet and you have to order straight to them in S.Africa,

Pictures attached









By the way, thanks to CloudFire, Mergatroid, Darkcyde, lowbudgethooker longroadtrip and CesarNYC for the advise given here and via PM.


----------



## SystemiK

Just wondering if anyone has offered to share their .DXF file used to make a full acrylic side panel for the 600T? I run a Multicam 3000 CNC Router at work and I've got a scrap of 1" acrylic big enough for the window but not sure I'm up to the task of getting a perfect fit. Does anybody know someone who has made one of these who might be willing to share (or sell) the cut file?


----------



## iLLGT3

^ I highly doubt it.


----------



## SystemiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14902941*
> Welcome. I feel for you. pm Corsair-George and see if there's anything he can do to help you. Maybe they can send you another side panel.
> 
> I think a tiny little felt lining around the side panel window could alleviate some of those noises.


Thanks, I just sent an email.

As for the "popping" noises, I'll give that a try. I'm actually going to use adhesive vinyl around the indent of the window and see if that works. The stuff we have at work has a very slick surface and I can also use the vinyl printer to custom cut for a perfect fit. Also wondering if just a bit of lubrication on the threads of the screws might help. one of these should do the trick, at any rate I'm going to do the full acrylic mod in the future so it's no biggie either way.

Thanks for the heads up re: George.

SK


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14976320*
> My first loop I bought 7ft. I only used half. I imagine you won't use more then 4 ft, but I guess the more you buy the more mistakes you can make without derailing the project.


Alright. Thanks!


----------



## bicen

I thought I would post my fan configuration to help others and maybe even get some feedback myself. I have replaced every stock fan in the case and I think it turned out great. Very quiet compared to my last build.










bicen


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1P;14978361*
> I think I will try your suggestion and we'll see how it goes. How about using one of this http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_1070&products_id=14304 under the GPU as exhaust?


Give it a whurl but I think there is some confusion on what is a true radial style cooler. Ole' Georgie followed up his post with this one , so you can see there are more then two types of coolers, and yours seems to blow hot air everywhere and not pushed out on two sides.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1P;14978424*
> Guys, Demci Flex actually makes custom filters for our case. Problem is, they're not on the market yet and you have to order straight to them in S.Africa,
> 
> Pictures attached


Thanks for the pics, I imagine the side panel one will look very similair, hopefully I will see for myself in the near future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;14981888*
> I thought I would post my fan configuration to help others and maybe even get some feedback myself. I have replaced every stock fan in the case and I think it turned out great. Very quiet compared to my last build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bicen


Another great post, I would say this is the classical set up (moving the HDDs and using a 5.25 adapter w/fan is almost the default config now). Should work for 95% of the air cooled rigs out there.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Would you guys recommend using the default 200mm fan on top, or two 120mm fans?


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss;14982719*
> Would you guys recommend using the default 200mm fan on top, or two 120mm fans?


2x 120mm, they have higher rpm, quieter and can push the hot air out of the case faster.


----------



## eizen

Alright I made two other videos. The first shows and compares the noise differences between corsairs 200m and one from the haf 932 case.

The second video is a comparison in noise level after installing some silicone grommets.

Here are all three for comparison in one post.

Out of the case noise level:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtqrTW01vVo[/ame[/URL]]
Testing fan position, speed and against a CoolerMaster fan.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-jzgnPq64s[/ame[/URL]]
Corsair fan after putting on some silicone grommets instead of the hard rubber it comes with.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nk5_9Zb14g[/ame[/URL]]

Not sure what I'll do after this...maybe leave it the way it is.


----------



## SystemiK

I've been thinking about some kind of shroud to place in front of the wire pass through area and today at work I had an idea. I'm not totally sold on this but it may grow on me not sure.

I took a 4" x 12" (heh, lucky guess too) piece of aluminum perf and broke it lengthwise at about 40 degrees, cut two pieces of 3/16 red plex to line the inside of the angle. a 12" red cold cathode is the light source. I still dont know if Im going to have the hard drive bay where it is shown but they do make a 16 cathode which would run the full height of the case if I end up moving the lower drive bay back to the front area.

Anyhow, the placement of the shroud would be just forward enough to leave access for the cables to reach the mobo and also the drive bays. Just some food for thought, I made it in about 10 minutes on a whim and it could certainly be improved upon. it's not nearly as bright and overwhelming as the pic makes it look but it was hard to capture accurately with the camera I have.

Anyhow just wondering what you guys thought, should I try to refine this idea or ditch it? (also, I wish I had a green theme going cause I rescued 1/4 sheet of the sweetest green plexiglass from the dumpster at work today, definitely going to use that on another build...)

Also, has there been any agreement on what is the best black paint to match the inside of the 600t?









By skybum at 2011-09-18









By skybum at 2011-09-18









By skybum at 2011-09-18


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemiK;14984610*
> I've been thinking about some kind of shroud to place in front of the wire pass through area and today at work I had an idea. I'm not totally sold on this but it may grow on me not sure.
> 
> I took a 4" x 12" (heh, lucky guess too) piece of aluminum perf and broke it lengthwise at about 40 degrees, cut two pieces of 3/16 red plex to line the inside of the angle. a 12" red cold cathode is the light source. I still dont know if Im going to have the hard drive bay where it is shown but they do make a 16 cathode which would run the full height of the case if I end up moving the lower drive bay back to the front area.
> 
> Anyhow, the placement of the shroud would be just forward enough to leave access for the cables to reach the mobo and also the drive bays. Just some food for thought, I made it in about 10 minutes on a whim and it could certainly be improved upon. it's not nearly as bright and overwhelming as the pic makes it look but it was hard to capture accurately with the camera I have.
> 
> Anyhow just wondering what you guys thought, should I try to refine this idea or ditch it? (also, I wish I had a green theme going cause I rescued 1/4 sheet of the sweetest green plexiglass from the dumpster at work today, definitely going to use that on another build...)
> 
> Also, has there been any agreement on what is the best black paint to match the inside of the 600t?


I like it. I was wondering how you got the light to diffuse like that, but then I realize that you had some red plexi under it. Maybe if you do another one, shorter one, by the PSU to hide where the wires come out of the PSU. I think it would tie the case together, and add some light to the other end of the case.

Or figure out how to dim the light down a lot, and let it be an accent thing. Unless it is a lot dimmer in person like you said. +1 for creativity.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1P;14978424*
> Guys, Demci Flex actually makes custom filters for our case. Problem is, they're not on the market yet and you have to order straight to them in S.Africa,
> 
> Pictures attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks to CloudFire, Mergatroid, Darkcyde, lowbudgethooker longroadtrip and CesarNYC for the advise given here and via PM.


I have a similar setup with Demci Flex filters, though mine unlike yours, do NOT have the magnet frame/borders. Instead mine had the Demci Flex high-density mesh lasercut to the exact shape and size of the panels (top, front, psu & drive bays) to fit INTO them. I have taken Darkcyde's pic that has aluminium filters inserted purely for illustration purposes. Mine has the Demci Flex filter mesh only instead - I am sure you will get the idea.

Though I must admit the magnetic frame/border options will work well too.


----------



## DaGoat

Can I join guys?













































(Cable management sucks, because I'm still waiting for a couple of parts - fans and adapters - before I polish the thing, but system runs smoothly)


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;14987026*
> Can I join guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cable management sucks, because I'm still waiting for a couple of parts - fans and adapters - before I polish the thing, but system runs smoothly)


Nice card!
Yeah I too am waiting on some cables. They should arrive today so hopefully I'll tidy up my build and take some great photos to post ^_^

Edit: Side note: Anyone with a WD Black HDD experience vibrations on their desk? That dam hard drive does on my rig.


----------



## sused

my demciflex side mesh dust filter is finaly in my hands so here is some feedback - as i promised. filter itself is very good quality. filter mesh is so tiny that no dust will go inside for sure, but it still allows pretty good airflow (but not perfect). i have the one with magnetic frame, so its like a magnetic sticker or something like that. fits perfect around the side mesh and now it looks like original window, but black. to see 1x is more than to hear/read 1000x so see attached pics for better imagination. i'm happy that i order it from demciflex. i have no problem at all with my order.


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sused;14989680*
> my demciflex side mesh dust filter is finaly in my hands so here is some feedback - as i promised. filter itself is very good quality. filter mesh is so tiny that no dust will go inside for sure, but it still allows pretty good airflow (but not perfect). i have the one with magnetic frame, so its like a magnetic sticker or something like that. fits perfect around the side mesh and now it looks like original window, but black. to see 1x is more than to hear/read 1000x so see attached pics for better imagination. i'm happy that i order it from demciflex. i have no problem at all with my order.


It looks nice! I always wondered about these. Thanks for posting.
I like the one where your peeling it off


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1P;14978361*
> I think I will try your suggestion and we'll see how it goes. How about using one of this http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_1070&products_id=14304 under the GPU as exhaust?


I haven't tried one of those, but it looks pretty hefty to me. If you have room it might be worth a try for sure. A little on the pricy side at $60 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss;14982719*
> Would you guys recommend using the default 200mm fan on top, or two 120mm fans?


Personally, if you're not generating a lot of heat with dual GPUs, I think the 200mm fan would work fine. I can't see it being louder than 2 x 120mm (although in either case you can turn it down with the controller). If I wasn't running a rad on the top I would still be using the 200mm (well, maybe not _that_ 200mm, but some 200mm fan for sure). If you're planning on generating a lot of heat though 2 120mm fans might be a good idea. If not, and you have the newer case with the 1000 RPM fan, I think sticking with it would be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;14983860*
> Alright I made two other videos. The first shows and compares the noise differences between corsairs 200m and one from the haf 932 case.
> Not sure what I'll do after this...maybe leave it the way it is.


Listening to your latest videos I see that the hum I was hearing was from your microphone or system and not the fan. The only time I could hear the noise from your fan was when you had it in the mounted position and were moving it closer and further away from the fan grill. Even then it was hard to make out. It seems you're happy with the new insulators you added. Maybe Corsair needs to go with something softer that won't dry out so fast?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemiK;14984610*
> I've been thinking about some kind of shroud to place in front of the wire pass through area and today at work I had an idea. I'm not totally sold on this but it may grow on me not sure.


It actually looks pretty good. It would look better if it wasn't the only source of light in the case, but good job none the less.


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14993840*
> Listening to your latest videos I see that the hum I was hearing was from your microphone or system and not the fan. The only time I could hear the noise from your fan was when you had it in the mounted position and were moving it closer and further away from the fan grill. Even then it was hard to make out. It seems you're happy with the new insulators you added. Maybe Corsair needs to go with something softer that won't dry out so fast?


Yeah my WD HDD is making a humm vibration which is another problem...

I just got my sleeved extensions today.








Time to install them.


----------



## iLLGT3

Before I post pictures of the white 600T I received today, I do have a question about the built in fan controller..

Are the LED's on the built in fans supposed to change brightness? They don't change it too much but I assume that's normal?

Oh, and how fast does it speed them up because I can hardly tell how much quicker they are on high vs. half.


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, I noticed on my system when I turned the 200mm fans down the LEDs would dim a bit. To be expected if you're varying the voltage to the fan.


----------



## iLLGT3

That makes sense. Thanks for the info.

I know everyone likes to see awesome photos and whatnot but I don't have very good lighting in my house and these were taken with an iPhone 4 LoL.









































































hmm.. I wonder...


----------



## mr_mich

If I'm not going to be liquid cooling, is this case overkill compared to a 500R? I've read mixed reviews about the SE with tons of fans thrown in.


----------



## compudaze

In response to a post I made a while ago. It's still coming...


----------



## Mergatroid

The 500R looks like a sweet case. 600T is a little different up top, but I think the 500R would handle a rad up there with a set of fans if you wanted one. The hard drive cage does not look like it's removable, or separable into two cages like the 600T can.

However there are two fan mounts on the 500R hard drive cage, and it looks like another fan mount on the bottom of the case which is a big plus I think. It also uses 2 front 120mm fans in place of the 200mm, which some people prefer (I don't mind either myself).

Most of the rest is aesthetics. They both look pretty nice, but I have to say I like the curved convex 600T side panels over the angular type the 500R has, but that's just me.

The features you get on the 500R are excellent for the price.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14995184*
> The 500R looks like a sweet case. 600T is a little different up top, but I think the 500R would handle a rad up there with a set of fans if you wanted one. The hard drive cage does not look like it's removable, or separable into two cages like the 600T can.
> 
> However there are two fan mounts on the 500R hard drive cage, and it looks like another fan mount on the bottom of the case which is a big plus I think. It also uses 2 front 120mm fans in place of the 200mm, which some people prefer (I don't mind either myself).
> 
> Most of the rest is aesthetics. They both look pretty nice, but I have to say I like the curved convex 600T side panels over the angular type the 500R has, but that's just me.
> 
> The features you get on the 500R are excellent for the price.


mhmm. I think I'll make a compromise and order one. Or get one for my birthday.


----------



## Rogue Process

Coming from a CM Scout, which I liked but just became too small.

*My 600-T "Trooper Edition"*

New idea? *Nope.*

Do I care? *Absolutely not!*

Specs in sig. I have to say, I'm in love with this case!


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue Process;14995932*
> Coming from a CM Scout, which I liked but just became too small.


I said the exact same thing. Scout is a great case for a small budget build. I can't believe how much of a breeze this case is to setup and use!


----------



## eizen

Hey guys!
I finally finished my build...kind of. As I posted previously my sleeved cables came today and that was the last part I was waiting for. Unfortunately I was unable to use two of the four cables as they had some issues ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ . Regardless I will still submit my build for acceptance into this club ^_^


































Aw forgot to include my white headphones in the pic


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14995184*
> The 500R looks like a sweet case. 600T is a little different up top, but I think the 500R would handle a rad up there with a set of fans if you wanted one. The hard drive cage does not look like it's removable, or separable into two cages like the 600T can.
> 
> However there are two fan mounts on the 500R hard drive cage, and it looks like another fan mount on the bottom of the case which is a big plus I think. It also uses 2 front 120mm fans in place of the 200mm, which some people prefer (I don't mind either myself).
> 
> Most of the rest is aesthetics. They both look pretty nice, but I have to say I like the curved convex 600T side panels over the angular type the 500R has, but that's just me.
> 
> The features you get on the 500R are excellent for the price.


The 500R HDD bays are removable/separable.


----------



## Grimfire

Cannot wait for my new machine to arrive so i can gawk and drool at this tower.

Once it comes in the mail I'll post pics and request an invite to the club. =D

My 1st post ftw!


----------



## gl0ry

I still love my 600T SE very much, but does anyone else have a squeaky side window? I swear, that thing squeaks randomly sometimes.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14998730*
> I still love my 600T SE very much, but does anyone else have a squeaky side window? I swear, that thing squeaks randomly sometimes.


It does dude. Try unscrewing the screws a quater turn. Made mine a lot better. Otherwise i'm going to put a thin piece of foam on the inside of the panel and see if that help more.


----------



## sused

unscrewing screws didn't help in my case. good thing is, the mesh doesn't do this sound at all


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimfire;14997658*
> Cannot wait for my new machine to arrive so i can gawk and drool at this tower.
> 
> Once it comes in the mail I'll post pics and request an invite to the club. =D
> 
> My 1st post ftw!


Welcome. And make sure you make it purdy. I like em nice and purdy like.


----------



## eizen

Nice setup! How did you get that decal on the case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue Process;14995932*
> Coming from a CM Scout, which I liked but just became too small.
> 
> *My 600-T "Trooper Edition"*
> 
> New idea? *Nope.*
> 
> Do I care? *Absolutely not!*
> 
> Specs in sig. I have to say, I'm in love with this case!


----------



## Rogue Process

Thanks, just took some time and patience. There is a larger decal on the other side of the (2nd) incomplete Death Star (from Empire). I'll take a pic of that the next time I pull the case out.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Can you fit a 360mm fan up top without modding anything, and a 240mm rad on the bottom next to psu?


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*


Can you fit a 360mm fan up top without modding anything, and a 240mm rad on the bottom next to psu?


Nope, only 240 at the top without Modding. As for the bottom, can't tell you but I think you would have to mod as well.

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## FlamingMidget

I've seen a 360 up top but with a little modding of course.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15003311*
> I've seen a 360 up top but with a little modding of course.


Im guessing when you say modding you mean like drilling some holes to hold the rad in place right? Minor modding I can handle.
Im just getting tiered of my abs black pearl. Its a great case, I took out the hd cage on the bottom and put a 360mm there and a 240mm in the top of the case. So I was wondering if I can move this stuff to the new case. Seems like its possible with minor modding.


----------



## FlamingMidget

I can't seem to find the post I had seen with the 360 radiator modded up top but it's pretty simple from what saw. Just a little cutting of the case to make some more room for the third fan if I'm not mistaken.

If anyone else can find that post ( I'm pretty sure I saw it here) Feel free to post it!


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;14993942*
> Yeah my WD HDD is making a humm vibration which is another problem...
> 
> I just got my sleeved extensions today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to install them.


What is the best place to get sleeved extensions? I purchased a couple off brand and NXZT but they were so long and stiff, I just need short extensions for the look.


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;15003832*
> What is the best place to get sleeved extensions? I purchased a couple off brand and NXZT but they were so long and stiff, I just need short extensions for the look.


The ones I got are from FTWPC here in the forum. Though the 24pin extension is very stiff I think because it's short. Maybe it has to do with the sleeving material. I don't know much about it.

A couple of post ago I asked about another sleeve type:
Edit: http://www.overclock.net/14945643-post3194.html
http://www.overclock.net/14947392-post3200.html

They also sell at:
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g2/Cables.html?id=EjcB52xE

I want to try out the bitfenix at some point.
Oh and you can make your own as well. (theres also some UK place that I can't remember)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;14996186*
> The 500R HDD bays are removable/separable.


I stand corrected...sorry about that. Corsair, in their infinite wisdom, decided to use a picture of the inside of the 400R on the 500R page. Should have read the caption I guess. Why would I expect a picture of the inside of the 500R when I click on the 500R?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15003579*
> I can't seem to find the post I had seen with the 360 radiator modded up top but it's pretty simple from what saw. Just a little cutting of the case to make some more room for the third fan if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> If anyone else can find that post ( I'm pretty sure I saw it here) Feel free to post it!


http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-295.html

You have to cut out a square hole in both the metal and plastic front portions of the case to fit the 3rd fan in.

Like this:








(This was for an H100 push/pull, but you have to do the same mod for the 360)

to get this:


----------



## FlamingMidget

There it is! I knew I wasn't crazy! + Rep
Hope that helps your mod buddy!


----------



## myst88

Hey I was wondering if anyone knew any 5.25' bay --> 3 x HDD's + 120 mm fan adaptors that are compatible with the 600T? Thinking of getting one to get some increased intake airflow.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myst88;15007610*
> Hey I was wondering if anyone knew any 5.25' bay --> 3 x HDD's + 120 mm fan adaptors that are compatible with the 600T? Thinking of getting one to get some increased intake airflow.


xigmatek makes one but it holds 4 hdds and takes up 3 5.25 bays.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019&Tpk=xigmatek


----------



## myst88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;15008103*
> xigmatek makes one but it holds 4 hdds and takes up 3 5.25 bays.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019&Tpk=xigmatek


Ahhh my bad, that's exactly what I was looking for but I failed at explaining it. Thanks!


----------



## FlamingMidget

The front panel covers can still go over that right?


----------



## longroadtrip

I have a picture of mine installed on page 107


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15009542*
> I have a picture of mine installed on page 107


Nice! I may have to try that! I think it gives it a much more uniform look as well.
+ Rep


----------



## Grimfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14999429*
> Welcome. And make sure you make it purdy. I like em nice and purdy like.


I have every intention of making it all kinds of purdy. I plan on getting a COOLER MASTER V6 GT once the pc arrives.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos;14968566*
> bought some more watercooling stuff for mine and just had to get the copper pipe out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ek 250 rez
> ek d5 top v2
> ek superem hf cu
> bitspower sli fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu waterblock in the post and some fitting to for fill/drain port's
> also have a load of cable brade coming from nil's over at MDPC
> 
> also need to get dvd to hdd converters the hdd's are just on a bit of foam atm


Why did you have to post this?? Now I am going to have to give that a try. It looks too good, and makes my rig look like crap with the Primochill tubing. Anyway, I love that look, and thanks for posting it.

What did you use for attaching it to everything?? Do they make G1/4 thread-1/2 sweat fittings?? Please let me know how you did it. Soldering is no problem for me, plumbing copper anyway. Electronics soldering I have very little experience with though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimfire;15009761*
> I have every intention of making it all kinds of purdy. I plan on getting a COOLER MASTER V6 GT once the pc arrives.


Be sure to post pictures for our Pornz collection. We have quite the selection.

Off topic: Gamer11200 just opened up the signup for next months BGB. Any new members would be greatly appreciated. Competitions, prizes, smack talk, bragging rights, and fun all for the name of science. You can sign up or ask questions here, or for more info you can read up here.


----------



## kevininsimi

Hey guys can someone tell me if the front panel cables are completely black or are they different colors? Need to know this, as it's _very_ important to whether or not I purchase the 600t white edition.

lol thanks!


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevininsimi;15010059*
> Hey guys can someone tell me if the front panel cables are completely black or are they different colors? Need to know this, as it's _very_ important to whether or not I purchase the 600t white edition.
> 
> lol thanks!


THey have a black coating but they are multi coloured! You could always just sleeve them.


----------



## Zzari

Add me please! Finally got around to moving my build from my Antec 1200 to the 600T (black version).

Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1111606-new-pics-transition-antec-1200-corsait.html


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zzari;15010888*
> Add me please! Finally got around to moving my build from my Antec 1200 to the 600T (black version).
> 
> Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1111606-new-pics-transition-antec-1200-corsait.html


Nice corsair resivoir mod !


----------



## Zzari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15010902*
> Nice corsair resivoir mod !


Thanks! I actually can't take credit though. I bought it from a member on here (Saer). Temps are phenomenal! I just put it in today with Arctic Silver 5 (known to have a long cure time) and under load I get ~52c at 4.5Ghz @1.28v!


----------



## dummy12

Hey guys I've been looking at this case for a few days now, and I'm really thinking about getting one. I just love the round edges on this case opposed to the normal straight edge look of most cases. There's one main concern for me right now, I'm using a hyper 212+ right now and I plan to sli a pair of gtx 460s, will I be able to mount at least two 120mm fans on the side panel and not be in the way of my CPU cooler? I'm asking because right now with my antec 900, I can't mount a side fan because the 212 is in the way. Ideally I'd like to have four 120mm fans but for now I'll settle with two since I'm just running a single gpu setup


----------



## Zzari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dummy12;15011498*
> Hey guys I've been looking at this case for a few days now, and I'm really thinking about getting one. I just love the round edges on this case opposed to the normal straight edge look of most cases. There's one main concern for me right now, I'm using a hyper 212+ right now and I plan to sli a pair of gtx 460s, will I be able to mount at least two 120mm fans on the side panel and not be in the way of my CPU cooler? I'm asking because right now with my antec 900, I can't mount a side fan because the 212 is in the way. Ideally I'd like to have four 120mm fans but for now I'll settle with two since I'm just running a single gpu setup


You'll be able to get at least two. Either the bottom two or the right two - I forget. I think it's the bottom two. You could probably also fit two scythe slipstreams in the top two slots. The 600T is quite a bit wider than the 900


----------



## sused

i think, if you put only bottom two side fans on the side mesh, it will not interfere anything around CPU. and in my opinion the case is big enough to use all four side fans with any CPU cooler. it's huuuge case







in all dimensions...


----------



## dummy12

Thanks for the quick replies guys, +1 for both of you. I plan to order the clear white led xigmatek 120mm fans with the initial case purchase.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185059

So these fans are thinner than normal 120mms? Non led kinda make me sad but I guess for a 300$~ sli set up, functionality will have to trump aesthetics for this one


----------



## sused

those scythe fans looks like 25mm thick (according to that description). i have 5 xigmatek crystal white led fans (4 on side mesh, 1 in drive bay). and they are also 25mm thick (like normal 120mm fans. corsair 120mm stock fan in 600t is 25mm thick aswell)

check pics in my post with xigmateks.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-330.html#post14989680

i can take more pictures if you need something specific. just PM me, or post here


----------



## dummy12

I actually saw those pics a few days ago and it's what I wanted my case to look like







. I'm going to order two of those xigmateks with the case. Knowing that I'll be able to fit two fans on the side panel make me feel better. I guess I'll just have to see how much clearance I'll have with the 212 when everything is set up.


----------



## sused

i'm also planning to replace top 200mm fan with two xigmateks. they are a LOT brighter than those 200mm stock ones and now it looks strange. and 2 top fans will provide better exhaust imho than that stock corsair 200mm (which is not so bad, but..).. and i'm also thinking about 200mm front fan replacement. something with white leds.. maybe there is some megaflow fan like that.


----------



## dummy12

For now, the side fans are gonna have to cut it for me. This case plus two fans is already a splurge on my part...

How do you like the case though? I really regret buying the antec 900, the only thing going for it was that I got it for 60$ after Mir. From what I've seen the past few days, this case seems very great in performance and aesthetics. And vs the antec 900, it's better in both those aspects by a mile. I'm hoping I won't be regretting buying this one too


----------



## sused

i don't have any experience with antec 900, but from internet reviews it looks very ugly to me







and it does not have so much features as 600t has. like super (realy outstanding) cable management, hdd cages are movable, complete tool-less, black interior, easily cleanable dust filters etc etc. i noticed only two negatives with 600t:

1) window is doing strange sounds when it is warming up or something. but with mesh + fans this is not even an issue
2) fan controller is not what i expected. from 0 to 50% there isn't noticable difference in fan speeds. it starts boosting fans from around 60-70%.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sused;15011724*
> i'm also planning to replace top 200mm fan with two xigmateks. they are a LOT brighter than those 200mm stock ones and now it looks strange. and 2 top fans will provide better exhaust imho than that stock corsair 200mm (which is not so bad, but..).. and i'm also thinking about 200mm front fan replacement. something with white leds.. maybe there is some megaflow fan like that.


I saw your pics as well and they are nice. I myself am going with a total 7 120mm and 1 200mm Xigmatek fans in my case but all with purple LED's. So it would end up looking like Marcus22's case, his is all Xigmatek fans in orange except he uses 2 Scythe Splitstream 110.31 CFM on his Corsair H80. So his setup it and mine will be....

2 120mm Xigmatek fans up top
1 120mm Xigmatek fan with the Xigmatek 4 in 3 HDD Cage
1 200mm Xigmatek fan in the front
4 120mm Xigmatek fans on mesh side panel
2 Scythe Splitstream fans on the Corsair H80

All of these set to intake except for the fans on the H80 they will be set to exhaust. And my Xigmatek fans will be all lit with purple LED's. So it should make for an interesting look as well as keep everything cool.


----------



## sused

well, i've just found Xigmatek XLF-F2004 Blackline LED Fan - 200mm, which is white led fan so it looks like i'll go with all xigmateks as well. we should definetely make a picture with all 3 PCs together - orange, purple and white







hehe


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sused;15013391*
> well, i've just found Xigmatek XLF-F2004 Blackline LED Fan - 200mm, which is white led fan so it looks like i'll go with all xigmateks as well. we should definetely make a picture with all 3 PCs together - orange, purple and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


Here is the post that shows the only pic Marcus22 posted of the side view of his case with the fans lit. His fans are the XLF series, so his fans are while led's with orange blades. Mine will be the CLF series which will be purple led's with transparent blades.

http://www.overclock.net/14139780-post2214.html

P.S.

I am all for posting pics of all three cases.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dummy12;15011498*
> Hey guys I've been looking at this case for a few days now, and I'm really thinking about getting one. I just love the round edges on this case opposed to the normal straight edge look of most cases. There's one main concern for me right now, I'm using a hyper 212+ right now and I plan to sli a pair of gtx 460s, will I be able to mount at least two 120mm fans on the side panel and not be in the way of my CPU cooler? I'm asking because right now with my antec 900, I can't mount a side fan because the 212 is in the way. Ideally I'd like to have four 120mm fans but for now I'll settle with two since I'm just running a single gpu setup


Don't worry, you will be safe. I also have a Hyper 212+

Should have enough clearance (+/- 30mm to 40mm in total), so "standard" 25mm thick fans will fit.

I could see the clearance as I have the acrylic panel fitted and could see through to judge the distance.


----------



## Zzari

The only negatives to the 600T (in my opinion) are:

1. The built in fan controller isn't very good.
2. It's pretty big for a mid tower (this could be a plus for some people though).

Other than the above, it is by far the best case I've worked with.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zzari;15014740*
> The only negatives to the 600T (in my opinion) are:
> 
> 1. The built in fan controller isn't very good.
> 2. It's pretty big for a mid tower (this could be a plus for some people though).
> 
> Other than the above, it is by far the best case I've worked with.


Yeah, the fan controller is more of a low/high switch hah. There is no difference within the first 75% in my opinion. I have 4 Yate Loons (2 p/p on H50 and 2 top exhausts) hooked to it and they stay nice and quiet at low and they start to scream when I cranked the knob past 3/4.


----------



## iLLGT3

I agree Zzari, the fan controller isn't as good as expected.


----------



## Michalius

The fan controller was bad enough that I ended up replacing it with a Lamptron FC-5.


----------



## goodtobeking

I have been thinking about doing a mod to replace the built in fan controller and usb hubs. Would be cool to mod one of those touchscreen fan controllers into where that is, but not sure how easy it would be. Plus that would kill the stock look of my case, but I dont like having that knob there without a function. Someone mentioned an idea about turning it into a fillport, but I already have mine is a good place.

Any good ideas about what to replace the knob with, or the whole 5x3 inch area surrounding it??


----------



## Ponycar

I have the case ordered and en route for delivery. I'm aware of the anemic fan controller but could it also be that the fans appear to be pretty weak from what I've read? I.E. could the fan controller be much better with better fans?


----------



## Zzari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar;15018493*
> I have the case ordered and en route for delivery. I'm aware of the anemic fan controller but could it also be that the fans appear to be pretty weak from what I've read? I.E. could the fan controller be much better with better fans?


No. It's the way the voltage is regulated by Corsair's fan controller..for some reason it's not really "even" and the difference between min and max setting isn't that big. I have only 2x120mm fans running off of it, and it still is a poor fan controller.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar;15018493*
> I have the case ordered and en route for delivery. I'm aware of the anemic fan controller but could it also be that the fans appear to be pretty weak from what I've read? I.E. could the fan controller be much better with better fans?


It is definitively the fan controller, not much range. Like someone else said, its like an medium/high switch. Also the stock fans are anemic, quiet but weak. I bought my case when they came out so I have the old style 200mm fans. With better fans, this case is hard to beat IMO.

And welcome to OCN


----------



## iLLGT3

It would be cool if you could use it for lights in your case. That way you could change the intensity or turn them off completely.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

I have a question for all those talking about how week the fan controller is in the case. I am the type of person that runs all the fans in the case at the absolute max setting at all times, so I was wondering I am going to use a total 8 fans in the case, 10 if you count the 2 Scythe Splitstream fans I am putting on the H80. I am running everything with an AX1200 PSU, would I be able to connect all those fans to the PSU using molex cables so they can run at max all the time?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;15008103*
> xigmatek makes one but it holds 4 hdds and takes up 3 5.25 bays.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019&Tpk=xigmatek


That looks really sweet and the price is awesome. Almost makes me wish I had more drive bays. With a nice fan controller and an optical drive you wouldn't have the space left over for this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevininsimi;15010059*
> Hey guys can someone tell me if the front panel cables are completely black or are they different colors? Need to know this, as it's _very_ important to whether or not I purchase the 600t white edition.
> 
> lol thanks!


Considering all the things you can do to change or hide cables, that doesn't even make it on my list of requirements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dummy12;15011614*
> Thanks for the quick replies guys, +1 for both of you. I plan to order the clear white led xigmatek 120mm fans with the initial case purchase.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185059
> 
> So these fans are thinner than normal 120mms? Non led kinda make me sad but I guess for a 300$~ sli set up, functionality will have to trump aesthetics for this one


If you need thin fans, try these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185071

But I don't think you'll need them. They don't move much air anyway. Personally I wouldn't bother.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;15016909*
> Any good ideas about what to replace the knob with, or the whole 5x3 inch area surrounding it??


I have been thinking about what could be used in place of the BFUK for about 8 months and I still haven't really come up with a good idea. It's such a huge area....maybe an analogue pocket watch face? Or break open a round thermometer and mount it there for an ambient temp reading?

I know my mom always said, "if you don't have anything nice to say about something then don't say anything at all", but man, I will never understand why anyone would think putting a BFUK in the middle of a computer case would look good. As I have mentioned before, I bought this case in _spite_ of that knob. It _almost_ convinced me to give the 600T a pass, right up until I saw the inside of the case. That's what convinced me to buy it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;15019302*
> I have a question for all those talking about how week the fan controller is in the case. I am the type of person that runs all the fans in the case at the absolute max setting at all times, so I was wondering I am going to use a total 8 fans in the case, 10 if you count the 2 Scythe Splitstream fans I am putting on the H80. I am running everything with an AX1200 PSU, would I be able to connect all those fans to the PSU using molex cables so they can run at max all the time?


Of course. You don't need the fan controller at all if you're just going to run all the fans 100% all the time.

Do you drive your car with the pedal to the metal all the time too? (just wondering). With all those fans your computer is going to be freaking loud. Are you going to be folding 24/7 or something?







Computer room ambient 40c? Even with all my fans at 1/2 speed (5 case fans + psu fan and chipset cooler) and the 4 H100 fans set to the mid range, my case is the loudest thing in my house when the air conditioner is off. With the H100 fans set to low range it's not too bad. I'm sure glad I can control them.

I have even been thinking about purchasing a better fan controller. The one I'm using will only control 5 fans from 50% to 90%. So, as a controller it's not that great, but as front bling it's awesome.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15019503*
> 
> Of course. You don't need the fan controller at all if you're just going to run all the fans 100% all the time.
> 
> Do you drive your car with the pedal to the metal all the time too? (just wondering). With all those fans your computer is going to be freaking loud. Are you going to be folding 24/7 or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer room ambient 40c? Even with all my fans at 1/2 speed (5 case fans + psu fan and chipset cooler) and the 4 H100 fans set to the mid range, my case is the loudest thing in my house when the air conditioner is off. With the H100 fans set to low range it's not too bad. I'm sure glad I can control them.
> 
> I have even been thinking about purchasing a better fan controller. The one I'm using will only control 5 fans from 50% to 90%. So, as a controller it's not that great, but as front bling it's awesome.


Well to be honest fan noise has never bothered me ever. My father worked for IBM for 31 years and every IBM computer we owned had Delta fans in it. And as you know Delta fans are known for being extremely loud. Well being around loud fans like that for so long just made me used to it, and today's fans to me are pretty quiet. My last case in fact had 8 fans in it and I always ran them at the highest speed and it never bothered me, in fact sometimes the noise from the fans would help me fall asleep at night.

One of the fans I am using in the case will be on the Xigmatek 4 in 3 HDD cage I am putting in the bottom 3 5.25 drive bays. I am using fans with purple LED's except for the two on the H80 of course.

My room is the hottest and coolest in the house. Hottest in the summer and coldest in the winter. And no folding as I never leave my computer on for 24 hours to often. Only when I fall asleep with it still on.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;15019302*
> I have a question for all those talking about how week the fan controller is in the case. I am the type of person that runs all the fans in the case at the absolute max setting at all times, so I was wondering I am going to use a total 8 fans in the case, 10 if you count the 2 Scythe Splitstream fans I am putting on the H80. I am running everything with an AX1200 PSU, would I be able to connect all those fans to the PSU using molex cables so they can run at max all the time?


If you so desire there is no issue running all fans directly powered by the PSU. Of course you would need to use the 3 to 4 pin molex adapter. And there is a finite amount of watts a molex connector can carry, can't remember and should not be a problem for all 10 fans, but to be safe I would break it up between two 4 pin molex connectors, daisy chaining 5 each.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15019503*
> That looks really sweet and the price is awesome. Almost makes me wish I had more drive bays. With a nice fan controller and an optical drive you wouldn't have the space left over for this.


If you had to choose a hdd bay w/ a 120mm fan, you would most likely have to give up either a fan controller or an optical drive. I know that will be a deal breaker for alot of people. But the Vantec HDD cooler a couple of pages back only took two slots, and still held 3 HDDs. Only problem with that that is you only get a 80mm fan with that one.


----------



## Mergatroid

Newer 80mm fans aren't so bad. I installed two of them in my other case and I couldn't believe how much better they are then the old 80mm fans I had in there (the ones that sounded like a jet taking off).

@BuildingFirst37

I understand what you mean. When IBM XTs first came out, we had one with a case that opened like the hood of a car. Good thing too because the fan in it sounded almost like the cooling fan in a car too....

I can also relate to a "white noise" helping with sleep. I used to have a heater in my room with a fan. It wasn't the quietest contraption but it worked. Then one day it bit the dust and it took me weeks to get used to falling asleep without it. I actually had to purchase another fan to run at night to help me out. Still use it.


----------



## DaGoat

Hey. I'm so happy to have joined the club, thanks for adding my name on that list!
It's the first time I bough a case of this quality, and I love it so much I had to join this club.

However, There are still a few things mysterious to me, mostly about fans.
Okay, _yes,_ I've done a Google search, of course I've done an OCN search before asking this, but granted, I haven't read _all_ the 337 pages of this thread so maybe this has already been asked before... In that case I'm sorry but I opened a thread and nobody responded...









Err, please be comprehensive towards my noobishness on these issues and try not to laugh... Thank you.









1 - I've seen people having mounted two external fans on the top, _outside_ of the panel _without_ having removed the 200mm one. How is it possible?
I can't reach the screw holes from the inside as the 200mm fan is here... And even if I pull off the 200mm fan and mount it again after having installed my two other fans, it's impossible (or it seems, at least) as there is not even 1mm thick left to work...
How do?
Arre there other mounting solutions (apart from duct tape and / or strings of course, I've seen clear neat installations with ssort of pins in the screw holes to fix it...)

2 - Want to put one 120mm fan on the front like I've seen some users do; guess I need the space of three 5,25" bays and it fits perfectly. But how can I mount it? On what ? Are there supports (mesh...) designed to mount a 120mm fan the size of three 5,25" for it to popiyt in there? Oh, also, please, I can't mod, cut, or use any saw, cutter of any kind. (Yes, I'm a total newb).

Thanks in advance...


----------



## longroadtrip

This is what I used to install a fan in the 5.25 bays.
Xigmatek 4 in 3 HDD bay

Pictures of it installed are on page 107

As far as your first question...use longer screws on the 120mm fans on the top...mount them from the top into the case....


----------



## vrdubin6

1. I mounted my top 2 120mm fans on the inside so I could get all 4 screws in each fan from the top.

2. I put a small square of double sided foam tape on the bottom of a 120mm fan and stuck it at the front of the 5.25" bay. It may be ghetto, but you can't really see the fan from any angle and not to mention you can't see the tape.


----------



## freitz

Updated WC setup. ANY suggestions to change it?


----------



## FlamingMidget

MOAR LIGHTING! lol looks great! Your case shall now be known as white on white crime


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15021018*
> This is what I used to install a fan in the 5.25 bays.
> Xigmatek 4 in 3 HDD bay
> 
> Pictures of it installed are on page 107


Yeah great, exactly what I asked for.







Do you think it is possible to fit a 140mm fan in a 3-bay area? (don't think so but....)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15021018*
> As far as your first question...use longer screws on the 120mm fans on the top...mount them from the top into the case....


Ahhh.... Sorry, Really, I don't get it... OK I use longer screws, but basically, how am I supposed to screw these? The fan underneath is obstructing the hole. Sigh, I wanted to post a pic to explain myself more clearly but yet I just can't manage to import new pics with my camcorder on my brand new system... Sorry...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6;15021445*
> 1. I mounted my top 2 120mm fans on the inside so I could get all 4 screws in each fan from the top.


Like my previous answer, I just can't figure out how one can reach these holes and screwing anything since holes are obstructed by fan... whether outside or inside out... And even pulling off the 200mm fan to mount it again later won't help since screws will stop the fan from being in place again.. Your explanations seem pretty simple so there is something elementary that I'm clearly missing... Jeez I'm _that_ slow?









2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6;15021445*
> I put a small square of double sided foam tape on the bottom of a 120mm fan and stuck it at the front of the 5.25" bay. It may be ghetto, but you can't really see the fan from any angle and not to mention you can't see the tape.


Yeah that is a good idea! Don't care about ghetto, on the contrary. Sometimes, ghetto mods, if properly done, are the best since it's the most personalized thing. As long as there is no soldiering iron or saw invoved I'm in


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15020903*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. I'm so happy to have joined the club, thanks for adding my name on that list!
> It's the first time I bough a case of this quality, and I love it so much I had to join this club.
> 
> However, There are still a few things mysterious to me, mostly about fans.
> Okay, _yes,_ I've done a Google search, of course I've done an OCN search before asking this, but granted, I haven't read _all_ the 337 pages of this thread so maybe this has already been asked before... In that case I'm sorry but I opened a thread and nobody responded...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err, please be comprehensive towards my noobishness on these issues and try not to laugh... Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - I've seen people having mounted two external fans on the top, _outside_ of the panel _without_ having removed the 200mm one. How is it possible?
> I can't reach the screw holes from the inside as the 200mm fan is here... And even if I pull off the 200mm fan and mount it again after having installed my two other fans, it's impossible (or it seems, at least) as there is not even 1mm thick left to work...
> How do?
> Arre there other mounting solutions (apart from duct tape and / or strings of course, I've seen clear neat installations with ssort of pins in the screw holes to fix it...)
> 
> 2 - Want to put one 120mm fan on the front like I've seen some users do; guess I need the space of three 5,25" bays and it fits perfectly. But how can I mount it? On what ? Are there supports (mesh...) designed to mount a 120mm fan the size of three 5,25" for it to popiyt in there? Oh, also, please, I can't mod, cut, or use any saw, cutter of any kind. (Yes, I'm a total newb).
> 
> Thanks in advance...


2- I just took an old optical drive and tore it apart. And used the bottom tray of it, and mounted my fan to it. Slides in perfectly to the open bay slots. I also mounted my SSD and HDD onto that tray as well. Easy mod, but not as easy as taping it.


----------



## V1P

Hi Everyone, just a question, can I fit 4 X Noctua P14-FLX on the side panel? I just want to make sure that they do, since I am ordering them soon.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sused

im afraid not. side panel has pre-cut holes for four 120mm fans close to each other. not for 140mm like NP14 (even they are possible to mount into 120mm holes, they are simply bigger). long story short - you can't do that without modding.
check my pics here (4th pic)
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-330.html#post14989680


----------



## BuildingFirst37

There is something I wanted to ask for a while now as I am really curious.

Is it possible it use 4 120mm fans in a push/pull design up top without a radiator? I ask this because I see some builds with the stock 200mm still at the top as well as a pair of 120mm fans. So I just curious if replacing the 200mm with a pair of 120mm fans would work with another pair on top.

I hope I am making sense if not give me a break it is still really early here.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I guess I'm the only one here that likes the fan controller knob. I always leave mine cranked anyway....


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz;15021833*
> Updated WC setup. ANY suggestions to change it?


Is that a push/pull config on that radiator? If so how did you set that up? I think I'd want to do that with my H100 but I don't really want to cut my case like it's been shown on a previous post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;15025173*
> I guess I'm the only one here that likes the fan controller knob. I always leave mine cranked anyway....


I like it too







Low, Hi, Low, Hi, Lo, Hi...ok leaving it on low now.


----------



## Copyright

Ok, I just picked up a White SE 600T and just finished building it (pics soon). Couple things. I noticed like everyone else this case will pop or crackle sometimes. Scared hell out of me first time I heard it. Sounded like an electrical short lol. I need a little advice on my first mods. I am replacing the fans like this...

Front Fan - Coolermaster Megaflow (On Fan controller knob)
Front 5.25 Bay Fan - Arctic cooling PWM 120mm (Daisy Chained)
Top Fans - 2x 120mm Arctic cooling PWM (Daisy Chained) Exhaust or intake???
Rear Fan - Arctic cooling PWM 120mm (Daisy Chained)

All Daisy chained fans will throttle up under load controlled by one of the PWM ports on my mobo. I had this before on my last case and LOVED it. The Coolermaster I will throttle my self on the Corsair's fan controller. My only question is do I take the top fans and make them intake and go for a positive pressure setup or leave them as exhaust fans? Also is it better to put them under the grille or above it? I suspect this setup at idle will be very quiet like my last setup when its done.


----------



## Purnomo

btw, can i join this club


















still waiting for my GTX 570


----------



## alw71

What fans do you replace on the case and which ones to buy instead?
I live in England so a retailer from there would be nice.
I've sat here for two hours going through post after post looking at all the gorgeous rigs and I'm so jealous!!
I can't wait until next week when I'ts mostly all delivered.
I've seen some nice sleeving on here( the white and blue braided is really nice but expensive. Is it really 30 dollars for one cable? More money than sense!! But i want em lol!
Anyway this is my first of many posts and nice ta meet ya'll


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13291307*
> Actually, it is a price issue for the most part. PWM fans can cost 30% to 100% more than the standard equivalent fan. This doesn't sound like much, but it can be the difference between selling a case for $99 or selling it for $119. And that $20 may not sound like much, but most people wouldn't pay more for the exact same chassis just because it has PWM fans. Heck, most people who buy cases don't know the difference between a PWM fan and a standard fan. And anybody that would care about PWM fans would likely be replacing the fans with their own so it's kind of a moot point.
> 
> You guys have to remember that people as knowledgeable as you are 1% (at best) of the possible market. Think about it. How many friends do you have that look to you for computer advice? 5? 10? 50? When you count family members into that, how high does it go?
> 
> I mean, the reason I joined forums back in the 90s was to talk to people who knew more than I did about things because none of my friends cared about the difference between the BX and HX chipset or 3Dfx vs. NVIDIA. Wow, I'm old.
> 
> But my point is that it's easy for us to talk to one another and just assume that everybody thinks like we do. When I see a product from a competitor my first thoughts go to "What's cool about this?" and then "What's not cool about this?" and I make a mental checklist. "Like the looks, stupid decision on the power button, dust filters look good, radiator compatibility sucks, cable routing sucks..." stuff like that. I'm sure you guys do the same thing. Most people who buy a case are buying for two reasons: price and appearance. The slightly more technical care a bit about cooling. A step more technical and you get to people who care about noise and expansion. And then eventually you get to us, where we'll have 12 page long discussions about door latches on the side panel or PWM vs standard fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wouldn't have it any other way. At least this way I know that somebody cares about the little details.


I know this is an old post but im reading this thread from front to back. I think this post was very well put. I find Corsair Reps in other forums I visit and I have to say they are doing a lot to appeal to everyone but we know thats impossible. Also you ain't that old man because I remember all the HX BX 3dfx etc as well and im only 33.. young pup!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copyright;15030063*
> I know this is an old post but im reading this thread from front to back. I think this post was very well put. I find Corsair Reps in other forums I visit and I have to say they are doing a lot to appeal to everyone but we know thats impossible. Also you ain't that old man because I remember all the HX BX 3dfx etc as well and im only 33.. young pup!


Even while I was reading that post I was looking at PWM fans that were the same price or less than a lot of the 3 pin fans out there. Some manufacturers charge the same for PWM versions, and switching fan types to PWM is not going to cost 30 to 50% more if you don't want it to. I believe that post was in response to one of my posts and I still don't agree with the portion about PWM fans. Besides, people who don't know what a PWM fan is likely won't be spending over $150 on an enthusiast case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;15025291*
> Is that a push/pull config on that radiator? If so how did you set that up? I think I'd want to do that with my H100 but I don't really want to cut my case like it's been shown on a previous post.
> 
> I like it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low, Hi, Low, Hi, Lo, Hi...ok leaving it on low now.


You cannot fit an H100 in this case push/pull without modding. I know, I've tried. What it comes down to is the H100 (and H80) have HUGE pump/blocks. When I test fit push/pull it looked like it was going to fit. All my board components cleared without issue. Then I held up the block and realized...there's no way. The block is just too big to squeeze under the bottom set of fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;15025110*
> There is something I wanted to ask for a while now as I am really curious.
> 
> Is it possible it use 4 120mm fans in a push/pull design up top without a radiator? I ask this because I see some builds with the stock 200mm still at the top as well as a pair of 120mm fans. So I just curious if replacing the 200mm with a pair of 120mm fans would work with another pair on top.
> 
> I hope I am making sense if not give me a break it is still really early here.


You betcha. You'll need some long screws and nuts though. They will have to pass through two fans and the case, so about 55 or 60mm long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15020903*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 1 - I've seen people having mounted two external fans on the top, _outside_ of the panel _without_ having removed the 200mm one. How is it possible?
> I can't reach the screw holes from the inside as the 200mm fan is here... And even if I pull off the 200mm fan and mount it again after having installed my two other fans, it's impossible (or it seems, at least) as there is not even 1mm thick left to work...


I might be the thick one here because I just don't understand the problem you're having.

Corsair has provided you some black fan screws with heads that are so thin they can't possibly interfere with anything.

You remove the inside 200mm fan, mount the 120mm fans in the top fan compartment and put the screws in from the bottom, inside the case. The heads on the screws are so thin they should almost be flush. Now remount your 200mm fan.

I don't understand the last sentence "as there is not even 1mm thick left to work"?

1mm thick what? The interior 200mm fan should fit back in exactly the same way it was before you started. Since the 120mm fans are actually in the upper fan compartment and not "inside" the case, I fail to see how they are causing a problem remounting the 200mm fan.


----------



## Copyright

Is there any reason no one is cutting away the grills on teh stock case? I have always done this to create more airflow and less noise. That front grill would be very easy to cut away and should increase the airflow. Thoughts?


----------



## goodtobeking

I did that when I added in the 200mm radiator to the front of mine. I dont wanna cut the top mesh out because if I decide to take out the radiator, I would like to mount my fans on the inside and have that open area up top to store stuff in.

But it does make a difference. A lot of restriction there.


----------



## RAMP4NT

Forgive me guys, I know this being a corsair case it's probably been discussed, but this thread is huuuge.....can this fit an H100 push/pull? Thank you







btw, this is with the top mesh panel on


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15031122*
> You cannot fit an H100 in this case push/pull without modding. I know, I've tried. What it comes down to is the H100 (and H80) have HUGE pump/blocks. When I test fit push/pull it looked like it was going to fit. All my board components cleared without issue. Then I held up the block and realized...there's no way. The block is just too big to squeeze under the bottom set of fans.


Yeah, I was fooling around with it tonight but you can't fit a push pull. The only way is doing it inside like this vid: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pxJ6JECQuQ[/ame[/URL]]
Don't really want to do that though. At this point I'm thinking of buying some Noisblockers
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8410/fan-518/Noiseblocker_NB-Multiframe_M12-S3HS_120mmx25mm_Ultra_Silent_Fan_-_1800_RPM_-_27_dBA.html
For a push config and hoping that if I turn up on high they wont sound loud. I see people saying they sound like the corsair on idle while the NB's are running on high. People tend to exaggerate though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAMP4NT;15033878*
> Forgive me guys, I know this being a corsair case it's probably been discussed, but this thread is huuuge.....can this fit an H100 push/pull? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, this is with the top mesh panel on


It was just answered on this same page








See the quote I just did.


----------



## RAMP4NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;15034272*
> Yeah, I was fooling around with it tonight but you can't fit a push pull. The only way is doing it inside like this vid:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really want to do that though. At this point I'm thinking of buying some Noisblockers
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8410/fan-518/Noiseblocker_NB-Multiframe_M12-S3HS_120mmx25mm_Ultra_Silent_Fan_-_1800_RPM_-_27_dBA.html
> For a push config and hoping that if I turn up on high they wont sound loud. I see people saying they sound like the corsair on idle while the NB's are running on high. People tend to exaggerate though.
> 
> It was just answered on this same page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the quote I just did.


Oops, sorry about that. Great vid though...None of the cool new cases I like will fit the H100







Come on corsair, let's see something besides the monstrous bricks you call full towers that can hold a H100.


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;15033755*
> I did that when I added in the 200mm radiator to the front of mine. I dont wanna cut the top mesh out because if I decide to take out the radiator, I would like to mount my fans on the inside and have that open area up top to store stuff in.
> 
> But it does make a difference. A lot of restriction there.


That's what I thought. I can't dremel it out becuase I don't want to take the PC apart but the parts connecting it are thin enough to use a pair of cutters to snip it away. I think this restriction is whats causing a lot of that whistle noise some are getting.


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAMP4NT;15034377*
> Oops, sorry about that. Great vid though...None of the cool new cases I like will fit the H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on corsair, let's see something besides the monstrous bricks you call full towers that can hold a H100.


I think the 650D can do a push/pull depending on your mobo. The case is nice inside but square on the outside like many, many other cases so that's why I like the 600T better.


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13484505*
> I was bored so I did some testing on the fan controller. Sorry if this has already been posted.


Wow.. horrible fan controller. Has anyone tried to rebuild this to get more range? Would be a great tutorial to post if you pulled it off.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copyright;15037063*
> Wow.. horrible fan controller. Has anyone tried to rebuild this to get more range? Would be a great tutorial to post if you pulled it off.


The fan controller has been upgraded this year, it's now 7V-12V.


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15037818*
> The fan controller has been upgraded this year, it's now 7V-12V.


So is the SE 7V-12V? I just bought my case from Frys a few days ago. It didn't feel like 7V-12V.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copyright;15037872*
> So is the SE 7V-12V? I just bought my case from Frys a few days ago. It didn't feel like 7V-12V.


Yes, +/- a small percentage for component variance. The built-in 200mm fans are 1000 RPM @ 12V, so dropping them to 7V only drops them to around 600-700 RPM, which is a very small audible noise difference. If you put a higher RPM fan on the controller, you'd notice the difference more obviously.


----------



## alw71

Thanks for the nice welcome and complete overlook. Just what i like in a forum.


----------



## vitality

Totally Re-did cable management.
I love this case


----------



## Copyright

Got my fan mods done!!! Just a few before and after temps..

Stock cooling (noisy) 76F in house
GPU - 41C Idle
CPU - 40C Idle

After Mods (very quiet) 76F in house
GPU - 38C Idle
CPU - 34C Idle

Full load over my other case is 6C cooler now on my CPU!

Completed mods. (all 120mm fans daisy chained on one PWM port)
Fan speed at idle.. 750rpm for 120mm case fans, 800 rpm for cpu fan, and ~700rpm for front Cooler Master megaflow.

Cut away rear grille
Added Artic cooling PWM case fan in Rear

Removed top 200mm fan
Added 2x 120mm Artic cooling PWM fans
Grill cut away in front of both 120mm fans

Front Corsair 200mm removed
CoolerMaster Megaflow installed
Front grill cut away and removed.

Removing the Grills has always (for me) made a big difference in noise and temps. I am running the cooler master full blast and its almost impossible to hear a few feet away. The front grill restriction is what is causing all the noise. I am now VERY VERY happy with this case. I suspect my load temps will be good since all the 120mm fans and cpu fan will throttle up to full speed under load... gotta love PWM fans!

ADD ME TO THE CLUB!!









































































It doesn't really look that bright of a blue in person.. Camera picked up the blue like crazy.


----------



## eizen

Nice

How about a picture when it's on?
Why did you replace the corsair 200mm fan? It pushes alot of air IMO or do you have the older version of the case?

Edit: What did you use to cut the grill?


----------



## (MAB)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;14996100*
> Hey guys!
> I finally finished my build...kind of. As I posted previously my sleeved cables came today and that was the last part I was waiting for. Unfortunately I was unable to use two of the four cables as they had some issues ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ . Regardless I will still submit my build for acceptance into this club ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw forgot to include my white headphones in the pic


Is that a white cathode? Or blue? It looks blue but I was just asking cause Im planning something similar and was deciding between white and blue and the pictures with white turn out a bit blue.


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;15041118*
> Nice
> 
> How about a picture when it's on?
> Why did you replace the corsair 200mm fan? It pushes alot of air IMO or do you have the older version of the case?
> 
> Edit: What did you use to cut the grill?


Used some ***** (sp?) to cut the small points.. was easy. Also the Coolermaster moves just as much air but is quieter. It is thicker so the blade pitch is greater. Also those corsair fans are VERY flimsy which usually results in harmonics carried through the frame. The rubber bushings corsair uses are crap. They should be more like a soft silicone to really eliminate the vibrations. I run my fans at such a low RPM that vibes arent really a problem though. Cool and silent.. you cant beat it.

ADDED PICS OF IT RUNNING ON ORGINAL POST!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copyright;15040731*
> Got my fan mods done!!! Just a few before and after temps..
> 
> Stock cooling (noisy) 76F in house
> GPU - 41C Idle
> CPU - 40C Idle
> 
> After Mods (very quiet) 76F in house
> GPU - 38C Idle
> CPU - 34C Idle
> 
> Full load over my other case is 6C cooler now on my CPU!
> 
> Completed mods. (all 120mm fans daisy chained on one PWM port)
> Fan speed at idle.. 750rpm for 120mm case fans, 800 rpm for cpu fan, and ~700rpm for front Cooler Master megaflow.
> 
> Cut away rear grille
> Added Artic cooling PWM case fan in Rear
> 
> Removed top 200mm fan
> Added 2x 120mm Artic cooling PWM fans
> Grill cut away in front of both 120mm fans
> 
> Front Corsair 200mm removed
> CoolerMaster Megaflow installed
> Front grill cut away and removed.
> 
> Removing the Grills has always (for me) made a big difference in noise and temps. I am running the cooler master full blast and its almost impossible to hear a few feet away. The front grill restriction is what is causing all the noise. I am now VERY VERY happy with this case. I suspect my load temps will be good since all the 120mm fans and cpu fan will throttle up to full speed under load... gotta love PWM fans!
> 
> ADD ME TO THE CLUB!!


Idle temps are kinda of a mute point. The built in sensors are less accurate the lower the temperature. But I do believe that you have better temps. Looks good, and PWM FTW.

You using one of these??


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;15041412*
> Idle temps are kinda of a mute point. The built in sensors are less accurate the lower the temperature. But I do believe that you have better temps. Looks good, and PWM FTW.
> 
> You using one of these??


No, the arctic cooling PWM fans have the splitter built in. You can daisy chain up to 5 off one PWM port. You do not have to buy any adapters like you linked. They are also FDB bearing fans. Also idle temps are the only comparison I have. I forgot to check load temps before the mods. The temps over my last case are 6C cooler under load for the CPU.


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15039154*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally Re-did cable management.
> I love this case


Very nice! What bit of Oklahoma are you from?


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(MAB);15041131*
> Is that a white cathode? Or blue? It looks blue but I was just asking cause Im planning something similar and was deciding between white and blue and the pictures with white turn out a bit blue.


It's a blue because there was no white version that was inverterless.
I think it's this one:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9967/lit-181/Logisys_12_Inverterless_True-Color_CCFL_Light_Bar_-_Frontal_180_Lighting_-_Blue.html?tl=g6c451s1145#blank


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;15042355*
> Very nice! What bit of Oklahoma are you from?


Thanks! And I PM'ed you.


----------



## Steveei

Do you guys use your H100 Fans above the rad as Intake or Exhaust? You cannot do push/pull which kinda is a bummer. What are your guys CPU Temps?


----------



## vitality

Right now mine are intake. And right now im testing for stability at 4.5ghz and my max temps are 63c







. might get a little higher though, it's only been 25min.


----------



## Steveei

Hey man, i have mine at 4.4GHz, but it only goes to that speed when I am gaming, if not it is around 1.6Ghz that is good right? Or 4.4Ghz all the time is better?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveei;15044989*
> Do you guys use your H100 Fans above the rad as Intake or Exhaust? You cannot do push/pull which kinda is a bummer. What are your guys CPU Temps?


Nice to see you here









Intake would be best for your CPU temps, but may make your GPU rise in temp because of more hot air in your case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveei;15045309*
> Hey man, i have mine at 4.4GHz, but it only goes to that speed when I am gaming, if not it is around 1.6Ghz that is good right? Or 4.4Ghz all the time is better?


I used to use my boards EPU-6 to do the same thing, but gave it up because if my computer is on, it is crunching/folding. It should save you some money on electric, but very little I bet. Make sure you get your rig stable before you enable it, dont want that causing any errors that may make you think it is a bad OC.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15039154*
> Totally Re-did cable management.
> I love this case


Hey there mate just noticed your pictures and i have a little question.
Does moving your HHD cage improves the airflow/temps for you ?
This is how i got it set up and I'm wondering if it's worth it to move my HDD rack closer to the PSU.

Also can you add me to the club please ?


----------



## gadget_lova

Hey all, I want to ask a question about front fan replacement..

I want to replace the front fan because I finally get angry of how weak it is..
What is the best for it? NZXT FN 200RB? NZXT FS 200 RB? Coolermaster Megaflow 200?
Also I don't understand that why NZXT FN 200RB and FS 200RB has the same CFM (according to NZXT spec site). FN 200RB has more speed than FS, also is anyone here has tried the FN 200RB?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*


Hey there mate just noticed your pictures and i have a little question.
Does moving your HHD cage improves the airflow/temps for you ?
This is how i got it set up and I'm wondering if it's worth it to move my HDD rack closer to the PSU.

Also can you add me to the club please ?



















The vendor rep himself has said moving the HDD cages to the rear position can improve airflow, helping GPU temps.

Your rig looks good, and I appreciate the white balance.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gadget_lova*


Hey all, I want to ask a question about front fan replacement..

I want to replace the front fan because I finally get angry of how weak it is..
What is the best for it? NZXT FN 200RB? NZXT FS 200 RB? Coolermaster Megaflow 200?
Also I don't understand that why NZXT FN 200RB and FS 200RB has the same CFM (according to NZXT spec site). FN 200RB has more speed than FS, also is anyone here has tried the FN 200RB?


What I see on the NZXT website is the FN is 1300rpm and 166CFM. The FS is 800rpm and ~90CFM. The NZXTs are "harder" to install since not all of the holes line up. I believe the megaflows match up though (someone who owns one in this case correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eizen*


Yeah, I was fooling around with it tonight but you can't fit a push pull. The only way is doing it inside like this vid:

...


Wow, people talk about removing the fan grilles for air flow and this guy is mounting an H100 against the hard drive cage? 
I wouldn't even consider that mounting idea. I put a fan on my hard drive cage because it was better than nothing, I wouldn't mount an H100 in a "better than nothing" spot. Adding push/pull on an H100 (according to Corsair) only reduces temps by 1 or 2c, yet this guy is willing to cut the air flow going through the rad by more than enough to completely eliminate the 1-2c he might gain. Talk about counter productive. He might as well remove one set of fans and mount it up top just like Corsair recommends.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAMP4NT*


Oops, sorry about that. Great vid though...None of the cool new cases I like will fit the H100







Come on corsair, let's see something besides the monstrous bricks you call full towers that can hold a H100.


Almost ANY case with 2 x 120mm fan mounts will fit the H100. What you mean to say is the _H100 in p/p_. They say there's only a 1-2c temp difference adding the second set of fans so adding a second set is not that imperative. Corsair can't design a rad that will fit the rad plus 50mm worth of fans inside a smaller case. You need more space for that (as in a full tower case like a 700 or 800D, or a Half X or something) or some modding skills. No one else has done this either. If you look around at open-loop water builds you'll see that quite a few of them use only one set of fans as well (I think it mostly depends on how thick the rad is). You say "let's see something besides the monstrous bricks you call full towers that can hold a H100" while the truth of the matter is that you require a certain amount of space to fit a large rad with two sets of fans. That's likely why they sell it with one set of fans. At least the 600T can accommodate p/p up top internally with a mod. Not a lot of mid towers can pull that off. Lots of people mount the H100 up there in it's stock configuration.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eizen*


I think the 650D can do a push/pull depending on your mobo. The case is nice inside but square on the outside like many, many other cases so that's why I like the 600T better.


I have not seen a 650D with an H100 push/pull unless it was using a shroud on the outside top of the case (which looks pretty good). You can fit the H100 + 1 set of fans inside the 650D.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alw71*


What fans do you replace on the case and which ones to buy instead?
I live in England so a retailer from there would be nice. 
I've sat here for two hours going through post after post looking at all the gorgeous rigs and I'm so jealous!!
I can't wait until next week when I'ts mostly all delivered.
I've seen some nice sleeving on here( the white and blue braided is really nice but expensive. Is it really 30 dollars for one cable? More money than sense!! But i want em lol!
Anyway this is my first of many posts and nice ta meet ya'll











Quote:



Originally Posted by *alw71*


Thanks for the nice welcome and complete overlook. Just what i like in a forum.


Just look into it a little. There is lots of information available. Some of the solutions are a little subjective too (like which fans you prefer, or looking at the fan specs and deciding which ones you think are better). It's like buying a car and asking other people what accessories you should get with it. The simple answer is that you don't have to replace any of the fans. The case works fine in the stock configuration. You really only have to consider other fans if you're going to be generating more heat than normal. However, here's a clue: For rads you want higher static pressure and for case fans you want higher air flow in CFM (cubic feet per minute). Usually the higher the air flow the noisier the fan (same with RPMs). Head to your favorite computer parts website, look through their fans and check their specs. When you find a set you like, come back here and post a link asking if they are good fans (I'm sure lots of people will help you out on a specific detail like that). I would suggest trying the case the way it is first, you may like it that way.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vitality*


Totally Re-did cable management.
I love this case










I love your desk. What a great desktop for Eyefinity. Where did you get it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


Got my fan mods done!!! Just a few before and after temps..

...

Cut away rear grille
Added Artic cooling PWM case fan in Rear

...

Removing the Grills has always (for me) made a big difference in noise and temps. I am running the cooler master full blast and its almost impossible to hear a few feet away. The front grill restriction is what is causing all the noise. I am now VERY VERY happy with this case. I suspect my load temps will be good since all the 120mm fans and cpu fan will throttle up to full speed under load... gotta love PWM fans!

ADD ME TO THE CLUB!!









...


Can you show us a pic of the rear of your case? I'm curious as to what you did cosmetically to compensate for the removal of the rear grille. I have been thinking about the same mod you did over the last few months (good job btw). I was thinking about one of those wire grilles, and using graphite pearl spray paint on it before installing it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steveei*


Do you guys use your H100 Fans above the rad as Intake or Exhaust? You cannot do push/pull which kinda is a bummer. What are your guys CPU Temps?


I'm using a modded 600T to accommodate an H100 in exhaust push/pull. If I didn't mod my case, I would have used it as intake-push and added an air filter.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steveei*


Hey man, i have mine at 4.4GHz, but it only goes to that speed when I am gaming, if not it is around 1.6Ghz that is good right? Or 4.4Ghz all the time is better?


That's fine. Nothing wrong with saving some wear and tear, heat generation and power when the system is not under heavy load.


----------



## SystemiK

Couple of quick questions.

My window seems to have a mfg. defect. About 1/3 of the window has a blurry (almost holographic) effect. as a result the leds on my gigabyte mobo and my gpu are seen in multiples. Kind of hard to explain and my camera just cant get a decent picture but for example, there is one tiny green LED on the bottom of my mobo however when viewed through the affected area of the window panel it appears as 8 pinpoints of light and as you move the angle the lights rotate and change size. if you look from the rear of the window the effect is not present. Imagine a light film of vaseline coating the window....but the window is perfectly clean, though when viewed from an extreme angle in bright light the surface kind of reminds me of the way an oil sheen on water looks. My Gigabyte mobo has a red (led?)diagnostic readout at the bottom which I can not really even read with the window on (it looks like 3 FF's stacked up in 3d) Again, the panel is clean, whatever is wrong is definitely a defect in the acrylic. just wondering if this problem has been reported before?

Also, I have a 2600k running stock with an H-100/pull and all stock fans (minus the top case fan). My temps according to RealTemp are running 40min 54max with h100 at middle setting and case fans at 100% (downloading from steam and running pandora during this). I'm actually not sure what people consider "idle". Anyhow do these temps seem reasonable?


----------



## Grimfire

Hey guys I'm looking for an aftermarket heatsink right now... Will a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus fit into the 600t?


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimfire;15057522*
> Hey guys I'm looking for an aftermarket heatsink right now... Will a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus fit into the 600t?


Yep CM Hyper 212 Plus will fit easily.
600T will take basically any heatsink out there including likes Noctua NH D-14 or Thermalright Silver Arrow though for the latter one you probably will have to remove the top fan but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## hkfusion

Just rebuilt my rig into one last night! Love this thing!


----------



## CTV

Please officially add me to the club. Have been actively participating as an unofficial member since I yet had to supply some pics. Well here they are...


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15058319*
> Please officially add me to the club. Have been actively participating as an unofficial member since I yet had to supply some pics. Well here they are...


AWESOME! I wanted to make a red theme in the original 600t and these pics just made me want it more! Awesome build!


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666;15049614*
> Hey there mate just noticed your pictures and i have a little question.
> Does moving your HHD cage improves the airflow/temps for you ?
> This is how i got it set up and I'm wondering if it's worth it to move my HDD rack closer to the PSU.
> 
> Also can you add me to the club please ?


I'm assuming yes, but I'm not positive. I haven't really checked the temps of my HDD's but my gpu might have gone down slightly







I just think it looks better personally, and hides the cables.

@mergatoid- It's an IKEA Galant desk.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;15059522*
> AWESOME! I wanted to make a red theme in the original 600t and these pics just made me want it more! Awesome build!


Thanks. Pity the image's quality isn't that great (think it is related to lighting conditions). I am not 100% done yet, I currently am waiting for a guy to lasercut me a 3-layer cardboard template to test the fit before finalizing a FULL acrylic side panel. Can't wait!


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15054076*
> Can you show us a pic of the rear of your case? I'm curious as to what you did cosmetically to compensate for the removal of the rear grille. I have been thinking about the same mod you did over the last few months (good job btw). I was thinking about one of those wire grilles, and using graphite pearl spray paint on it before installing it.


I didn't do anything special to the rear becuase you cant see it against the wall anyways. If I really cared how it looked I would have used a dremel to clean it up and then gone back with a small paint brush to paint the metal that shows a flat or satin black. As far as grills go the wire grills are the best to use. They don't block as much air flow and don't create as much noise. I want to see someone cut a 92mm or 120mm fan in the side of the stock window. I have had performance PC's make some really close to the edge cuts for me in the past and they were able to pull it off.


----------



## Grimfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*


Yep CM Hyper 212 Plus will fit easily. 
600T will take basically any heatsink out there including likes Noctua NH D-14 or Thermalright Silver Arrow though for the latter one you probably will have to remove the top fan but I'm not 100% sure.


Awesome, thanks a lot. Just ordered it and an extra 120mm fan.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemiK*


Couple of quick questions.

My window seems to have a mfg. defect.

Also, I have a 2600k running stock with an H-100/pull and all stock fans (minus the top case fan). My temps according to RealTemp are running 40min 54max with h100 at middle setting and case fans at 100% (downloading from steam and running pandora during this). I'm actually not sure what people consider "idle". Anyhow do these temps seem reasonable?


You should contact Corsair about your window. Mine is clear. As for your temps, your idle seems high to me but I don't own the same CPU. Maybe ask in the Hydro Series Club or the H100 thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


Please officially add me to the club. Have been actively participating as an unofficial member since I yet had to supply some pics. Well here they are...


Wow, that's mighty red. Love your system name.


----------



## Sagaris

I wanna join your club, pretty please? ^^

Rebuilt my rig in a 600T last week and I'm absolutely loving the case. Besides the fact that it's sexy as hell, the ease of installing all the parts and the cable management possibilities are phenomenal.

I know it isn't as tidy as it could be, but this was my first own build and you don't want to see what I came from (seriously, you don't, I would create mass heart attacks for viewers in this topic). Pretty pleased as it stands now! Now I only have to find a way to get the mesh side panel to these parts of the world. =/

The two 200mm fans are Xigmatek XLF-F2004's, pretty useless I know, because they're essentially the same as the Corsair fans. However I didn't know this beforehand and changed them anyway. =P I got the idea for the fan in the middle from CloudFire (page 109) as I had one lying around and hoped it would decrease the temps on my GPU's a bit, however it doesn't seem to do much difference. Ah well.

*edit: Middle fan seems to do quite a bit on load temperatures. Before GPU1 (bottom) and GPU2 (top) did 73 and 74 degrees on load, now GPU1 is the same but GPU2 is at 67 degrees. Hurray!


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15063215*
> Wow, that's mighty red. Love your system name.


Quite, what can I say - I like it *RED* Always had blue systems and got tired of it coz it is so common as every manufacturer makes everthing blue, be it cases, fans, lights, components etc. Since I had my HAF 922, I moved over to the dark side (black & RED) and loved it so I migrated it over to the 600T.

My rig/system name, well yes, the GF knows about "her". Not too happy when she found out about my "affair" with the "other" wife -but hey, can't keep everyone happy







Funny enough she enjoys gaming as much as I do and she doesn't mind ME spending MY money on "her", but she does not quite yet understand the whole what I would call geeky, some would call it "obsession", I have when it comes to hardware and stuff for "her"...

Any ways.... thanks for the compliment. If I get my custom made acrylic panel (hopefully this week or next week), then I will post more pics...


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15069391*
> Quite, what can I say - I like it *RED* Always had blue systems and got tired of it coz it is so common as every manufacturer makes everthing blue, be it cases, fans, lights, components etc. Since I had my HAF 922, I moved over to the dark side (black & RED) and loved it so I migrated it over to the 600T.


I hear you on the blue thing. My last two cases had blue led's everywhere and it got old real fast. I have never been bothered by fan noise but the brightness of blue led's has always been a little to much for me. Which is why when I started buying parts for my build I had to pick between red and orange led fans for my 600T as they not as blinding as the blue or green ones for some reason. At least to me they aren't. Then I saw fans with led's that were my favorite color, so I decided on getting purple led fans. It will be different as I have not seen to many build with purple led fans. I tell you if I could afford it I would pain the case purple lol. When I get the last of the parts I need for my build next month and get it put together I will post pics on here.


----------



## bicen

would there be any benefit to return my H60 and replace it with an H100, or is the gain minimal?


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bicen*


would there be any benefit to return my H60 and replace it with an H100, or is the gain minimal?


The gain would be more than minimal. If you had an H70/80 I would say just keep it, but the H100 will yield much better results than the H60.


----------



## AndrewM56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;15071747*
> would there be any benefit to return my H60 and replace it with an H100, or is the gain minimal?


If you got your 1100T at 4.1ghz and not having temp issues is it worth the money? Even with full custom loop I doubt you would get much over 4.2. Id wait for the next gen of sealed loop if it was me, but if you got cash to burn and really want it, do er up


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;15071747*
> would there be any benefit to return my H60 and replace it with an H100, or is the gain minimal?


I got a 7c improvement when I went from the H70 to the H100. So, I would expect around the same from the H60 to the H100, maybe a couple of degrees more (note I am using push/pull on the H100).


----------



## salokin

Really looking to buy this case and outfit it with some nice fans, but I just have a couple of questions:

- Will a CM megaflow (200mm x 30mm) fit in both the top and front fan spots? I understand I'd need to move the bottom HDD cage (which I was going to do anyway) to accommodate that fan, but what about the top? Will that extra 10mm cause any motherboard/heatsink clearance issues?

- Can I fit a Silver Arrow heatsink with four side panel fans? The case is 10 inches thick, so I'd assume so, but i'd rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## AndrewM56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salokin;15078591*
> Really looking to buy this case and outfit it with some nice fans, but I just have a couple of questions:
> 
> - Will a CM megaflow (200mm x 30mm) fit in both the top and front fan spots? I understand I'd need to move the bottom HDD cage (which I was going to do anyway) to accommodate that fan, but what about the top? Will that extra 10mm cause any motherboard/heatsink clearance issues?
> 
> - Can I fit a Silver Arrow heatsink with four side panel fans? The case is 10 inches thick, so I'd assume so, but i'd rather be safe then sorry.


CM fans have different mounting patern than stock Corsair (pretty sure), but if you find a way to mount them it will fit in the top fan (i have a 4.5cm rad and a 25mm fan on the top so there's lots of room







) best bet is to get two 120mm fans for the top and find a way to mount a CM fan on the front via zip ties or making your own mounting holes

Tons of room for silver arrow and side panel fans to, now go buy the case


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salokin;15078591*
> Really looking to buy this case and outfit it with some nice fans, but I just have a couple of questions:
> 
> - Will a CM megaflow (200mm x 30mm) fit in both the top and front fan spots? I understand I'd need to move the bottom HDD cage (which I was going to do anyway) to accommodate that fan, but what about the top? Will that extra 10mm cause any motherboard/heatsink clearance issues?
> 
> - Can I fit a Silver Arrow heatsink with four side panel fans? The case is 10 inches thick, so I'd assume so, but i'd rather be safe then sorry.


The Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm shares the same mount points as the stock Corsair fan. I had a Mega Flow modded with white LED's in my 600t I had. You can see pics if you go back some pages.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;15069654*
> I hear you on the blue thing. My last two cases had blue led's everywhere and it got old real fast. I have never been bothered by fan noise but the brightness of blue led's has always been a little to much for me. Which is why when I started buying parts for my build I had to pick between red and orange led fans for my 600T as they not as blinding as the blue or green ones for some reason. At least to me they aren't. Then I saw fans with led's that were my favorite color, so I decided on getting purple led fans. It will be different as I have not seen to many build with purple led fans. I tell you if I could afford it I would pain the case purple lol. When I get the last of the parts I need for my build next month and get it put together I will post pics on here.


Funny enough I was thinking how unsual puple might be. The only thing is that getting purple lighted components (fans, cathodes, led strips, specialized fan sizes etc) may not be such a simple task. Post a pic why don't you! (when you installed them of course)


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salokin;15078591*
> Really looking to buy this case and outfit it with some nice fans, but I just have a couple of questions:
> 
> - Will a CM megaflow (200mm x 30mm) fit in both the top and front fan spots? I understand I'd need to move the bottom HDD cage (which I was going to do anyway) to accommodate that fan, but what about the top? Will that extra 10mm cause any motherboard/heatsink clearance issues?
> 
> - Can I fit a Silver Arrow heatsink with four side panel fans? The case is 10 inches thick, so I'd assume so, but i'd rather be safe then sorry.


Yes, the mounting holes is the same. Though there are a couple of things you need to know...

Yes you are correct about the fact that you will be able to fit a MegaFlow in front if you move the HDD cages. Depending on which revision you have of the case you can either directly attach the MegaFlow directly to the inside of the front of the chassis or if you have the older revision, you can mount it on the outside of the plastic bracket that secures the stock fan to the front of the chassis.

The top is more tricky as you WILL NOT be able to fit a MegaFlow 200 or any other 200mm fan that is 30mm thick. The reason for this is that the fan overlaps with a slot in the top side of the motherboard tray that is slighly more than 20mm thick so 300mm is a no go. See picture attached. You can also use 2X 120's instead?!?!?


----------



## gurt_man

Hi all! I just registered but I've been lurking here since I started putting this new build together, this thread especially. Anywho, my 600T SE just got delivered yesterday, just waiting on the vid card till I put it all together. One question I've never seen addressed, when swapping out the top 200mm for dual 120's, is it better to mount them right where the 200 was or in the "channel" just under the top grille? Thanks!


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15031122*
> I might be the thick one here because I just don't understand the problem you're having.
> 
> Corsair has provided you some black fan screws with heads that are so thin they can't possibly interfere with anything.
> 
> You remove the inside 200mm fan, mount the 120mm fans in the top fan compartment and put the screws in from the bottom, inside the case. The heads on the screws are so thin they should almost be flush. Now remount your 200mm fan.
> 
> I don't understand the last sentence "as there is not even 1mm thick left to work"?
> 
> 1mm thick what? The interior 200mm fan should fit back in exactly the same way it was before you started. Since the 120mm fans are actually in the upper fan compartment and not "inside" the case, I fail to see how they are causing a problem remounting the 200mm fan.


Yes you're absolutely right. Like I said, I was being _that_ slow lol.

So, I'm into some fan remplacement process, I'll need 2 for my H80, 2 for the top of the case and 1 for the front = 5 x 120mm fans. I'm considering Sythe GT AP-15s, does anyone have any other ideas please?

Also I would like to replace the two 200mm stock fans with something quieter. I've done some research and haven't found anyone seemingly enthusiast about one model or another, cited references are soem Cooler Master Megaflow and some Yate Loons... Does anyone know any quiet 200mm fan, I mean quitet enough for me to feel a significant difference with the stock Coorsaiir ones while puhsing at least the same amount of airflow?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gurt_man;15083756*
> Hi all! I just registered but I've been lurking here since I started putting this new build together, this thread especially. Anywho, my 600T SE just got delivered yesterday, just waiting on the vid card till I put it all together. One question I've never seen addressed, when swapping out the top 200mm for dual 120's, is it better to mount them right where the 200 was or in the "channel" just under the top grille? Thanks!


Mounting them up top gives the interior a cleaner look IMO.


----------



## Fantomau

My redone cables. odd, 5 hours later I had a heart attack and was in hospital for 3 days.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15086051*
> My redone cables. odd, 5 hours later I had a heart attack and was in hospital for 3 days.










Glad you're still with us.


----------



## longroadtrip

Very nice looking system...


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15086051*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My redone cables. odd, 5 hours later I had a heart attack and was in hospital for 3 days.


Jesus. If that's true, I hope it wasn't the stress of all that custom sleeving. Looks great, by the way!


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15086051*
> My redone cables. odd, 5 hours later I had a heart attack and was in hospital for 3 days.


Really nice.. What did you use to wrap that H80 tube????


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15086223*
> Jesus. If that's true, I hope it wasn't the stress of all that custom sleeving. Looks great, by the way!


Thanx.

Unfortunately it was true. My all seems to be better now, Just taking my meds, Eating better and not over-working myself. No it wasnt caused by sleeving, I had someone sleeve my cables for me.

I'm gonna be putting in 2 200mm fans today, But not before I change the white LEDs to Red LEDs


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;15086126*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're still with us.


Thanx, So am I...Would be 1 helluva long distance UP there or DOWN there delivery pc parts









It did scare me alittle though.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;15086281*
> Really nice.. What did you use to wrap that H80 tube????


I used this:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_399_400&products_id=22843


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15086294*
> Thanx.
> 
> Unfortunately it was true. My all seems to be better now, Just taking my meds, Eating better and not over-working myself. No it wasnt caused by sleeving, I had someone sleeve my cables for me.
> 
> I'm gonna be putting in 2 200mm fans today, But not before I change the white LEDs to Red LEDs


Nice touch on the coils wrapped around the tubes.
What fans are you getting?
Edit: Glad your alive buddy







so you can enjoy your new build


----------



## Fantomau

Thanx









I'm getting 2 xigmatek black transparent 200mm fans w/ white LEDs. Gonna change the LEDs.


----------



## bicen

I went ahead and bought the H100 today to replace my H60, going to install it tonight and post my results. I might have an H60 for sale, just outside of the 30 day return policy at Microcenter.


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15077251*
> I got a 7c improvement when I went from the H70 to the H100. So, I would expect around the same from the H60 to the H100, maybe a couple of degrees more (note I am using push/pull on the H100).


Are you able to fit 4 fans on the H100 when mounted to the top? 2x on the outside and x2 beneath?


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;15086765*
> Are you able to fit 4 fans on the H100 when mounted to the top? 2x on the outside and x2 beneath?


Where would you pass the cpu block through down to the mobo?


----------



## bicen

One last thing, anyone ever try out the Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm fans? They look pretty nice and have removable blades for easy cleaning.

http://www.amazon.com/T-B-SILENCE-120MM-TWISTER-CFAN/dp/B0041AEYVG/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1317143513&sr=1-3]Amazon.com: T.B. SILENCE 120MM TWISTER FAN CFAN: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;15086829*
> Where would you pass the cpu block through down to the mobo?


I meant 2 fans mounted on the top and 2 fans with radiator mounted inside the case to the top.


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;15086854*
> I meant 2 fans mounted on the top and 2 fans with radiator mounted inside the case to the top.


lol I wish
Can't do it with out modifying the case.
It's been posted on this thread before (the pics)


----------



## Fantomau

you can if you use thinner fans - two 120x25mm and two 120x20mm fans. At least in my case, because of my motherboards 8pin connector is right at the edge and wouldnt let two 25mm fans fit.


----------



## Ironman517

Will the 600T SE fit a push/pull config up top with 25mm(width) fans?


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15086051*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My redone cables. odd, 5 hours later I had a heart attack and was in hospital for 3 days.


Wow, you were serious.








Glad you're OK now.

Awesome build.

Do you think you can SLI two Matrix thanks to the layout of the Maximus? Trying to figure it out, I came to the conclusion that you can SLI two cards with sufficient space between the two but then your second one would go down so it touches the PSU- Am I right?


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironman517;15088782*
> Will the 600T SE fit a push/pull config up top with 25mm(width) fans?


Read the 6 posts above yours.


----------



## bicen

What kind of quality is the stock thermal paste that Corsair provides on their H series coolers? Would it be worth replacing with Arctic Silver 5?


----------



## Fantomau

shin-etsu from what i heard.


----------



## gurt_man

Ok, here's some pics. I've got everything but the vid card, still trying to decide what I want to get, or which 580 I want, to be more specific. I like this case a lot and am really pleased with how this turned out.

The Goods (forgot to put the power supply in this pic)









Insides


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;15090176*
> What kind of quality is the stock thermal paste that Corsair provides on their H series coolers? Would it be worth replacing with Arctic Silver 5?


The first generation (H50/70) was Shin-Etsu and the second generation (H60/80/100) is Dow Corning. I remounted my H50 using AS5 and didn't notice any difference at all. That being said, I wouldn't recommend replace the stock TIM looking for gains... the stock paste they use is high quality stuff.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gurt_man;15083756*
> Hi all! I just registered but I've been lurking here since I started putting this new build together, this thread especially. Anywho, my 600T SE just got delivered yesterday, just waiting on the vid card till I put it all together. One question I've never seen addressed, when swapping out the top 200mm for dual 120's, is it better to mount them right where the 200 was or in the "channel" just under the top grille? Thanks!


Either way would work fine. I would suppose you may get better airflow with the fans in the top "fan compartment" since they would be closer to both grilles, eliminating any dead air space, but I'm sure either would be ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15085422*
> Yes you're absolutely right. Like I said, I was being _that_ slow lol.
> 
> Also I would like to replace the two 200mm stock fans with something quieter. I've done some research and haven't found anyone seemingly enthusiast about one model or another, cited references are soem Cooler Master Megaflow and some Yate Loons... Does anyone know any quiet 200mm fan, I mean quitet enough for me to feel a significant difference with the stock Coorsaiir ones while puhsing at least the same amount of airflow?


The 120mm Scythe gentle typhoons may be worth considering. The 120mm loons are supposed to be one of the best budget fans. Just about any decent 200mm fan is fine if you turn it down. The problem is you only have 25mm of space to fit a 200mm fan in the front, while most 200mm fans are 30mm thick.

There are a couple of fans that will mount up front with no problems, but I don't know if they are any quieter than the stock fan. If you really want to get rid of the front fan noise, cut the grille out. Apparently that quiets it right down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;15086765*
> Are you able to fit 4 fans on the H100 when mounted to the top? 2x on the outside and x2 beneath?


Here's a link to the mod I did for push/pull H100 in a 600T.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-264.html

Note the same page has some pics of the super awesome 4 rad water loop done by CesarNYC. We're still waiting for new pictures of his latest work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;15090176*
> What kind of quality is the stock thermal paste that Corsair provides on their H series coolers? Would it be worth replacing with Arctic Silver 5?


They use shin-etsu on the H50 and H70 while the H60, H80 and H100 use Dow Corning. These TIMs are pretty much equivalent to AC5 except they don't need a 200 hour curing time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironman517;15088782*
> Will the 600T SE fit a push/pull config up top with 25mm(width) fans?


Not without modding.


----------



## salokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;15078996*
> The Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm shares the same mount points as the stock Corsair fan. I had a Mega Flow modded with white LED's in my 600t I had. You can see pics if you go back some pages.


How did you go about modding the LEDs? Was it hard? There are no 200mm x 30mm white led fans, so I am stuck with getting the Megaflow. Unfortunately, they don't make the megaflow in white LED, so I'd like to do what you did... I just don't know how easy it would be.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sagaris;15067980*
> I wanna join your club, pretty please? ^^
> 
> Rebuilt my rig in a 600T last week and I'm absolutely loving the case. Besides the fact that it's sexy as hell, the ease of installing all the parts and the cable management possibilities are phenomenal.
> 
> I know it isn't as tidy as it could be, but this was my first own build and you don't want to see what I came from (seriously, you don't, I would create mass heart attacks for viewers in this topic). Pretty pleased as it stands now! Now I only have to find a way to get the mesh side panel to these parts of the world. =/
> 
> The two 200mm fans are Xigmatek XLF-F2004's, pretty useless I know, because they're essentially the same as the Corsair fans. However I didn't know this beforehand and changed them anyway. =P I got the idea for the fan in the middle from CloudFire (page 109) as I had one lying around and hoped it would decrease the temps on my GPU's a bit, however it doesn't seem to do much difference. Ah well.
> 
> *edit: Middle fan seems to do quite a bit on load temperatures. Before GPU1 (bottom) and GPU2 (top) did 73 and 74 degrees on load, now GPU1 is the same but GPU2 is at 67 degrees. Hurray!


Love your set up, and the dashboard on your desktop looks very clean and useful. I would hide that power strip though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;15085485*
> Mounting them up top gives the interior a cleaner look IMO.


I endorse this statement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15091871*
> Either way would work fine. I would suppose you may get better airflow with the fans in the top "fan compartment" since they would be closer to both grilles, eliminating any dead air space, but I'm sure either would be ok.


Not sure, this is the reverse of shroud thinking......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15091871*
> Here's a link to the mod I did for push/pull H100 in a 600T.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-264.html
> 
> Note the same page has some pics of the super awesome 4 rad water loop done by CesarNYC. We're still waiting for new pictures of his latest work.


I have taken this 600t pretty far, and feel like I have painted myself into a corner. There is a Case labs M8 calling my name, I am not sure if I can prolong the inevitable any further......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15091871*
> They use shin-etsu on the H50 and H70 while the H60, H80 and H100 use Dow Corning. These TIMs are pretty much equivalent to AC5 except they don't need a 200 hour curing time.


For every one person who gets better temps wiping off the stock TIM, 9 people get the same or worse. I don't think you are going to do much better unless you are using the liquid metal stuff.


----------



## bicen

H60 - Before Push/Pull 2x Scythe AP15










H100 - After Pull 2x Scythe AP15










Dropped my CPU to 33 (from 37) and my NB to 32 (from 35). Still need to do a little more cable organizing.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;15092517*
> Not sure, this is the reverse of shroud thinking......


It's no worse than the 200mm fan that's inside the case. Better in fact since the 2 x 120mm fans move more air anyway. However, given the choice I would likely pick the fan compartment as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;15092517*
> I have taken this 600t pretty far, and feel like I have painted myself into a corner. There is a Case labs M8 calling my name, I am not sure if I can prolong the inevitable any further......


Man, I just had a look at that case. It's very...utilitarian. Sure, it has lots of room for everything (like a big refrigerator) but man, it just has no class. I could never own a case like that. It's like putting your computer in a bar fridge.

Maybe some black spray paint might fix it up a little or something.

Are your temps really so bad? You're using four rads and full water loops on your CPU and GPUs. I'm using air and one H100. I'm happy as a pig in hoo hoo.

What was it that attracted you to the 600T in the first place? What was it that made you do such a 180 in your preferred case style?

It's like owning a sports car and suddenly trading it in for a pickup truck.


----------



## bicen

well said :]


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15092997*
> It's no worse than the 200mm fan that's inside the case. Better in fact since the 2 x 120mm fans move more air anyway. However, given the choice I would likely pick the fan compartment as well.
> 
> Man, I just had a look at that case. It's very...utilitarian. Sure, it has lots of room for everything (like a big refrigerator) but man, it just has no class. I could never own a case like that. It's like putting your computer in a bar fridge.
> 
> Maybe some black spray paint might fix it up a little or something.
> 
> Are your temps really so bad? You're using four rads and full water loops on your CPU and GPUs. I'm using air and one H100. I'm happy as a pig in hoo hoo.
> 
> What was it that attracted you to the 600T in the first place? What was it that made you do such a 180 in your preferred case style?
> 
> It's like owning a sports car and suddenly trading it in for a pickup truck.


Well these cases are on the opposite ends of the spectrum, no denying that. Out of all the water cooler cases, I think the case labs look the best. Am I saying they are as stylish as the 600T? Nah. While I do love the look of the 600T, I crave space. I have a second reservoir, a second pump, a mobo block, a ram block, and a third GPU/block to add. I am stumped where to add the pump and res. I have a few ideas but not sure if I really like any of them. While I know I have a few rads







, it's not so much for cooling as keeping the rig quiet. Any less and I am sure I would need to move to crank up the fans or pump.
The M8 while not gorgeous is a serious water cooling case, and seems like the easy, albeit pricey way out of this conundrum. It's either that or buy a external stand for my 480 rad, which buys me just enough space I think to finish this latest round. Will partially external water loop coming out of the 600t look any better then a M8? Don't get me wrong, I am not looking to dump the 600t, I have two of them and just bought those custom filters (which are sitting at the post office waiting for me to pick it up). But I am just not sure if I can keeping building in it, and scaling back is not an option


----------



## longroadtrip

I'm with you...Love my 600t, but on Friday am going to look at an M8 w/pedestal for another build I want to do. I think they look smexy!


----------



## Mergatroid

Well, I can't argue about that. If you have that much extra to add you're just going to need the space. I guess it's like having another kid, you have to move into a bigger house. I guess instead of a pickup truck it's more like a minivan.









As for your reses, have you thought about putting them on the right side where the wiring is or are they too thick to fit there?


----------



## longroadtrip

A res won't fit on the backside of a 600t. That's one of the nice things about a case like the M8, it's a double width case. PSU (or dual PSU) can go on the backside with watercooling gear. The one I'm looking at has a pedestal so all the rads can go in that. Keeps the main pc area open for component expansion.

Don't get me wrong, I love my 600t, but I've been wanting to do an extreme wc build for a couple years now...


----------



## eizen

I just drooled a bit...


R0014137 by jzhn, on Flickr


----------



## Segovax

The 600T SE looks really good.


----------



## Sagaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;15092517*
> Love your set up, and the dashboard on your desktop looks very clean and useful. I would hide that power strip though


Thanks! If anyone would want to know, the widgets are Rainmeter, with the Omnimo 4.1 skin, emulating Windows 8 panels. They are exactly that, clean and useful!

As far as the power strip goes, normally you wouldn't see it because there's a chair in front of it. However, I could try and clean it up a bit though, I agree. ^^


----------



## Fantomau

alittle update. Added shrouds w/ red tint vinyl wrapped around them and both have red LEDS at the bottom, Gives them a subtle red glow.










also looks like the wittle reaper decided to make it its home


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15091871*
> The 120mm Scythe gentle typhoons may be worth considering. The 120mm loons are supposed to be one of the best budget fans. Just about any decent 200mm fan is fine if you turn it down. The problem is you only have 25mm of space to fit a 200mm fan in the front, while most 200mm fans are 30mm thick.
> 
> There are a couple of fans that will mount up front with no problems, but I don't know if they are any quieter than the stock fan. If you really want to get rid of the front fan noise, cut the grille out. Apparently that quiets it right down.


Thanks.
In fact I find the 200mm top fan noisier than the front one. Think I'll pull the trigger on these Scythe GTs for my 120mm ones, everyone talks well about them. I happen to have a spare Corsair 120mm one, I will plug it in here as a test.
Just noticed I set my fans on the H80 radiator badly anyway







. I have it in reverse. I'll mount them in push-pull, it should lower my CPU temps a little bit no?

/

On a side note, different story: I noticed my HDD led is blinking?
Connector is properly plugged in HDD LED header of my board. What does that mean? What HDD is it even considering anyway, since I have two?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15096901*
> alittle update. Added shrouds w/ red tint vinyl wrapped around them and both have red LEDS at the bottom, Gives them a subtle red glow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also looks like the wittle reaper decided to make it its home


Awesome looking system dude







Nice white and red sticker









Sorry to insist, maybe you didn't notice me first time I asked: I have the same video card (awesome







) and I think that the Maximus IV layout allows a 2-way SLI of these cards with a sufficient space between them for the GPU's not to suffocate. However the one at the bottom would touch the PSU. Could you confirm or infirm my guesses please?


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15096973*
> 
> Awesome looking system dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice white and red sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to insist, maybe you didn't notice me first time I asked: I have the same video card (awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I think that the Maximus IV layout allows a 2-way SLI of these cards with a sufficient space between them for the GPU's not to suffocate. However the one at the bottom would touch the PSU. Could you confirm or infirm my guesses please?


Thanx.

Looking at this pic, He has 2 matrix cards and a soundcard or (?) installed.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jzhn/5933869643/sizes/l/in/photostream/

I have the asus maximus extreme-z mobo. So i guess 2 will fit fine. doesnt seem to be touching the psu.

I cant confirm it, because I dont have 2 matrix cards


----------



## DaGoat

Wow, I just can't figure out how the guy's able to insert a soundcard _between the two_... There is definietely NOT enough room... Well, seems lke there is.







:

Ouch, now I'm furious my Gigabyte board fried because I happened to possess the exact same board - well the Z68 cversion of it but it has the same layout and the two Matrix would have perfectly fit.

Also, if I may ask a noobish question: what's the use of getting your two additional Xigmatek fans? Tha makes 4 fans mounted on the H80 correct? What purpose does it serve?


----------



## Fantomau

two 200mm fans. 1 front intake, top exhaust

I have a xig now, but I prefer a black casing with red leds, So I am gonna change the leds from white to red.

You cant mount 4 fans on a H80, Only 2.


----------



## DaGoat

Well between this one










and this one










I notice that the mounting of your fans has changed on your H80 - what are the red things stzanding between the fans and the radiator?


----------



## goodtobeking

They are shrouds. Should help his temps a little bit. Plus they look good with his setup. I dig the little red reaper.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;15098454*
> They are shrouds. Should help his temps a little bit. Plus they look good with his setup. I dig the little red reaper.


Thanx. Ya that reaper, He just appeared there from hell I believe







Cant keep a good reaper down I guess


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15098530*
> Thanx. Ya that reaper, He just appeared there from hell I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant keep a good reaper down I guess


That reaper is funny consider what you just went through lol
Good update but man...that sharpie job on the psu bothers me









I ordered some noiseblocker fans for my h100 [x2 (to replace the stock fans)] and a gentle typhoon(1). Just one GT to see what the big deal is about them.
Also a 3.5->5.25 drive anti vibration mounting system. I feel the hard drive vibration on my desk and also this way I'll move everything up to the 5.25 area.

Hopefully these upgrades will be worthwile.


----------



## salokin

Alright, one quick question before i dump 200+ into this case + fans:

How is the cooling performance (compared to a Haf-x or similarly good air cooled case) with 4 side panel fans, CM megaflow in front with HDD bays moved? I'd imagine it *SHOULD* be better due to better direct airflow from front intake/more CFM from side panel fans, but I'd like to know since it will cost any extra $60 for the 4 side panel fans and CM fan.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eizen*


That reaper is funny consider what you just went through lol
Good update but man...that sharpie job on the psu bothers me










LOL, Well I didnt think the sharpie job on the PSU was all 'that' bad. I have some more red tint vinyl and I plan to put some of it over it and see how it works.

I was messing with the H80 and the damn cover of the pump fell off (sorry ass job, all it has is sticky foam on back to hold it on), So I said *** and cut out some tint and put over it to cover the white led glow. Now the white led glow is a subtle red tint and looks better IHMO.

wish I could change the LEDS on the matrix from start up blue to start up red. I know I can unplug it.


----------



## Mergatroid

I've heard other people complain about the cover on the H80/100 pump coming off. Sticky foam? I would have thought better of Corsair.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


I've heard other people complain about the cover on the H80/100 pump coming off. Sticky foam? I would have thought better of Corsair.


This was only on the very early shipments. As soon as we identified the issue we went to a much higher grade adhesive that doesn't have the problem.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15105380*
> This was only on the very early shipments. As soon as we identified the issue we went to a much higher grade adhesive that doesn't have the problem.


Then I must've gotten the crappy version of the adhesive, Because I barely touched it and whamo, Off she came


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15093919*
> I'm with you...Love my 600t, but on Friday am going to look at an M8 w/pedestal for another build I want to do. I think they look smexy!


Wow your really going in hard, straight to the pedestal? I was going to get the M8 and see where that took me. What are you thinking in the way of rad sizes/number?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15094351*
> Well, I can't argue about that. If you have that much extra to add you're just going to need the space. I guess it's like having another kid, you have to move into a bigger house. I guess instead of a pickup truck it's more like a minivan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your reses, have you thought about putting them on the right side where the wiring is or are they too thick to fit there?


I have thought of a few ways. Buying one of those newer koolance bay res that only take one slot and hold two pumps was an idea, would have to get the two slot Vantec HDD cooler and swap out the xigmatech 4 into 3. But I hear the bay res are noisy, and what happens next time I want to add more schtuff







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15094411*
> A res won't fit on the backside of a 600t. That's one of the nice things about a case like the M8, it's a double width case. PSU (or dual PSU) can go on the backside with watercooling gear. The one I'm looking at has a pedestal so all the rads can go in that. Keeps the main pc area open for component expansion.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love my 600t, but I've been wanting to do an extreme wc build for a couple years now...


Before case labs I always thought double wide cases looked like poop. Mountain mod cases look ridiculous. But case labs has somehow made it work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sagaris;15096499*
> Thanks! If anyone would want to know, the widgets are Rainmeter, with the Omnimo 4.1 skin, emulating Windows 8 panels. They are exactly that, clean and useful!
> 
> As far as the power strip goes, normally you wouldn't see it because there's a chair in front of it. However, I could try and clean it up a bit though, I agree. ^^


Thanks for the info, just may give it a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15100841*
> LOL, Well I didnt think the sharpie job on the PSU was all 'that' bad. I have some more red tint vinyl and I plan to put some of it over it and see how it works.
> 
> I was messing with the H80 and the damn cover of the pump fell off (sorry ass job, all it has is sticky foam on back to hold it on), So I said *** and cut out some tint and put over it to cover the white led glow. Now the white led glow is a subtle red tint and looks better IHMO.
> 
> wish I could change the LEDS on the matrix from start up blue to start up red. I know I can unplug it.


Pics or it didn't happen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15105262*
> I've heard other people complain about the cover on the H80/100 pump coming off. Sticky foam? I would have thought better of Corsair.


True, but at least they are the type of company to fix the design, and their RMA service is good.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15105380*
> This was only on the very early shipments. As soon as we identified the issue we went to a much higher grade adhesive that doesn't have the problem.


Well, mine has not fallen off, and neither has my friends. I would have thought some type a "snap" system would have been better than sticky stuff though. I'm not planning on removing it so as long as it stays on I'll be happy.

If people check at Staples they have this cool sticky stuff dispenser. It has no tape in it and is made for sticking paper together, but I have found where I work that this stuff is excellent for resticking worn out sticky stuff. For example I had to work on an Android tablet and the case was partially held together with layer of sticky glue. When I had done the repair I found the the glue did not work well enough to hold the pieces together any more. I picked up a couple of these dispensers from Staples. You roll on the layer of sticky glue almost like a little tiny packing tape dispenser. The glue works great. It's supposed to be permanent, and it may be with paper, but with plastic it works very well but can still be pulled off if required.

If anyone had a problem with the plastic plate on the H80 or H100 I bet a quick application of this stuff would restore the stickiness on the foam.

Here we go, this stuff:

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Roll-On-Permanent-Glue-Tape/product_689269


----------



## alw71

Im buying an H100 with a 600T white but I'm worried about just having two fans in the bay up top. Is it worth getting this cooler with just the two fans pushing out of the case?
I really need some good advice on this as i havent a clue if the temperatures are going to be decent. Thankyou.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71;15110780*
> I'm buying an H100 with a 600T white but I'm worried about just having two fans in the bay up top. Is it worth getting this cooler with just the two fans pushing out of the case?
> I really need some good advice on this as i haven't a clue if the temperatures are going to be decent. Thank-you.


Well I have the same and its only two fan that "PULL" the air from the radiator. The fan are between the h100 and the case mesh. I never tryed a ultra slim fan but ye you can try to do push/pull


----------



## CTV

Why can't I PM CorsairGeorge?


----------



## alw71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik;15110805*
> Well I have the same and its only two fan that "PULL" the air from the radiator. The fan are between the h100 and the case mesh. I never tryed a ultra slim fan but ye you can try to do push/pull


How thick are the ultra slim fans?
What are your temps like? Does this cooler work well at all mate? I mean are you happy with it's performance? I really wanted this case but i dont want to have to go through the hassle of sending all the gear I've already got back but will have to if I'ts a waste of 80 pound.
Cheers.
P.S is it possible to fit these inside under the H100? I take it if i have the corsair pushing from the outside the static pressure would be greater than these slimmer ones so it would be ok?
http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&safe=off&q=slim+120+mm+fan&gs_upl=2327l5889l0l6530l15l15l0l0l0l0l306l2591l2.7.5.1l15l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1335&bih=570&wrapid=tlif131729611526310&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=5265646889159936844&sa=X&ei=_FeETtq8LoOc0QWvqLjwDw&ved=0CEEQ8wIwAg#scoring=tps


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;15106599*
> Wow your really going in hard, straight to the pedestal? I was going to get the M8 and see where that took me. What are you thinking in the way of rad sizes/number?
> 
> Before case labs I always thought double wide cases looked like poop. Mountain mod cases look ridiculous. But case labs has somehow made it work.


XNine has one for sale in the case thread. I'm meeting with him tomorrow to pick it up (payday.) It's basically the same price as buying a brand new one without the ped. I'm still not sure if I'm going to use the ped or not, depends on if it will fit in the space I have designated. The ped will hold 2 420 rads with dual 360 drop in rads on top of the M8. I figure that should be enough cooling for a dual loop system.

Personally, I think it is a great looking case. Classic looks with all of the functionality needed in a w/c case.

Anyways...sorry to go OT guys...just wanted to shed a little light on what people who are outgrowing their 600ts are doing.


----------



## vitality

Now I just need a white led exhaust fan and not red


----------



## myst88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15118997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need a white led exhaust fan and not red


The red complements nicely with your ram imo


----------



## vitality

Ya but I kinda want an all black/white theme.. I might just stick one of my 2500rpm corsair ones there once I get my gentle typhoons for my h100


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alw71*


Im buying an H100 with a 600T white but I'm worried about just having two fans in the bay up top. Is it worth getting this cooler with just the two fans pushing out of the case?
I really need some good advice on this as i havent a clue if the temperatures are going to be decent. Thankyou.


From what I have learned over the last couple of weeks, "pull" fans on a rad are not so bad. In one study, the author claimed they work better than "push" fans at lower RPM. Don't forget that you can also use it as push/intake if you want to. With a decent fan in the rear of the case, and if you have video card(s) that exhaust out the back of the case, I think push/intake could work pretty good with the H100.

I would not recommend those slim fans. I think they would likely impede flow for the faster H100 fans even though they have to push or pull through the rad. Those slim fans don't have good airflow or static pressure. (they are case fans, not rad fans).

There is a mod you can do for push/pull, but it's quite a bit of work and it's a serious mod that will void your warranty and permanently affect your case. If you're a modder kind of guy you may like to try it, if not I would recommend getting some air filters for the 120mm H100 fans and using them as intake/push. If you do that I would highly recommend using a high flow 120mm fan in the rear of the case. Something that moves close to or more than 100 CFM. There are other ways of adding more cooling like adding fans to the side panel with the mesh installed, or adding a 120mm fan in the drive bays. Look through this thread for more ideas.

Note, I got a 7c drop when I moved to the H100 from the H70, both mounted in the same position in my case. This is an excellent cooler, and has been called "the best closed loop water cooler on the market" in many of the reviews I have read (and they were using the stock setup - one set of fans).

Check this link for great advice on fans:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ng-thread.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


Why can't I PM CorsairGeorge?


He has disabled PM on his account. You'll have to go to Corsair's website and PM them or ask in their forums.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


Anyways...sorry to go OT guys...just wanted to shed a little light on what people who are outgrowing their 600ts are doing.


Post us a link to the thread you use so we can keep an eye on your progress. I am curious to see how you guys make out (you too Cesar).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vitality*











Now I just need a white led exhaust fan and not red










I agree, if I had your parts I think I might replace the LEDs in the front fan with red ones. Perhaps you can find a way to change the color of the heat sinks on your memory? You can always take them off and use a black (or white if you can find it) heat paint just on the sinks and then reinstall them to the memory.


----------



## dummy12

Anyone have any good fan controller suggestions? I have the black 600T with the mesh side panel and two 120mm fans on it right now. I plan to order a fan controller when I order two more fans for the side panel. A controller that can power two fans on one channel would be nice, I'd like to control the bottom two with one channel and the top two with another. I was looking into the scythe kaze master ace and a few of the rheobus' from sunbeam. Anyone with some personal experience with any of those?


----------



## Mergatroid

The scythe controllers are excellent. My roommate has one in his 600D and he loves it. Looks great too. As for multiple fan per channel, you'll have to check the wattage of your fans against the spec for the controller. Some of them will handle it no problem, others not so much. I've killed a channel on my Strike-X controller by having two fans connected and I know others have done the same thing on some other controllers.


----------



## Fantomau

600D?

Lamptron FC5-V2 or FC8 FTW









30 and 20 watts per channel

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...&filter_id=158

Expensive, But well worth the $.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


I would not recommend those slim fans. I think they would likely impede flow for the faster H100 fans even though they have to push or pull through the rad. Those slim fans don't have good airflow or static pressure. (they are case fans, not rad fans).


I endorse this statement

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Post us a link to the thread you use so we can keep an eye on your progress. I am curious to see how you guys make out (you too Cesar).


will do. I am still torn, I don't wanna leave my 600T, feels like leaving the home where you grew up. The M8 w/ pedestal or an MH10 is almost four times what a 600T cost. I know, ouch. Oh, and you suck Longroadtrip for getting such a sweet deal on yours.







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dummy12*


Anyone have any good fan controller suggestions? I have the black 600T with the mesh side panel and two 120mm fans on it right now. I plan to order a fan controller when I order two more fans for the side panel. A controller that can power two fans on one channel would be nice, I'd like to control the bottom two with one channel and the top two with another. I was looking into the scythe kaze master ace and a few of the rheobus' from sunbeam. Anyone with some personal experience with any of those?


I vote the rheosmart from sunbeam. You can use any top shelf fan (like the AP15s), and make them PWM controlled. It matches the 600T front facade too.

VFD displays like the Scythe fan controllers....either you love them or hate them, but I hear they are good performers. I have read Lamptron has a lot of quality issues, but they have good specs assuming you don't get a lemon. Avoid NZXT fan controllers too, poor reliability.


----------



## Linos

Here is my 600T se


----------



## Random_Sheep

Nice buiild bud!


----------



## Linos

thanks


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Linos*


thanks










What Matrix cards are those?


----------



## Linos

gtx 580


----------



## dummy12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I vote the rheosmart from sunbeam. You can use any top shelf fan (like the AP15s), and make them PWM controlled. It matches the 600T front facade too.

VFD displays like the Scythe fan controllers....either you love them or hate them, but I hear they are good performers. I have read Lamptron has a lot of quality issues, but they have good specs assuming you don't get a lemon. Avoid NZXT fan controllers too, poor reliability.


How about the Lamptron FC4?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811997023

20 watts per channel, would that be enough to power two xigmatek 120mm fans on a single channel? Not really sure how much wattage these fans pull


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


VFD displays like the Scythe fan controllers....either you love them or hate them, but I hear they are good performers. I have read Lamptron has a lot of quality issues, but they have good specs assuming you don't get a lemon. Avoid NZXT fan controllers too, poor reliability.



I've had several Lamptrons, FC5v2, FC8 and now the FC6 and not one has had any issues.

NZXT controllers SUCK.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dummy12*


How about the Lamptron FC4?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811997023

20 watts per channel, would that be enough to power two xigmatek 120mm fans on a single channel? Not really sure how much wattage these fans pull


The FC4 is pretty good too


----------



## lilj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Linos*


Here is my 600T se










Can you teach us how to paint those ram sticks to white please ?


----------



## Random_Sheep

Ye they do look sick!


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Linos*


Here is my 600T se











W00T! Excellent! I'm looking for a board with a layout allowing to plug a second Asus GTX580 Matrix with sufficient space between them _and_ the bottom card not touching the PSU... You find it... Man the Rampagee III black Ed is sick, it's my absolute fave board









So I have one question: I thought the Rampage III Black-ED was E-ATX? Is it standard ATX?

Awesome rig dude









I'll wait for X79 for an upgrade... I'll go Rampage IV (I presume there will be a Rampage IV?







)


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


W00T! Excellent! I'm looking for a board with a layout allowing to plug a second Asus GTX580 Matrix with sufficient space between them _and_ the bottom card not touching the PSU... You find it... Man the Rampagee III black Ed is sick, it's my absolute fave board









So I have one question: I thought the Rampage III Black-ED was E-ATX? Is it standard ATX?

Awesome rig dude









I'll wait for X79 for an upgrade... I'll go Rampage IV (I presume there will be a Rampage IV?







)



The R3BE is a E-ATX, So is the maximus iv extreme-z, So 2 matrix cards should fit fine on the maximus iv extreme-z as well, Just that on the Z68, You dont get dual x16 lanes like on the rampage x58.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


W00T! Excellent! I'm looking for a board with a layout allowing to plug a second Asus GTX580 Matrix with sufficient space between them _and_ the bottom card not touching the PSU... You find it... Man the Rampagee III black Ed is sick, it's my absolute fave board









So I have one question: I thought the Rampage III Black-ED was E-ATX? Is it standard ATX?

Awesome rig dude










I'll wait for X79 for an upgrade... I'll go Rampage IV (I presume there will be a Rampage IV?







)


That is an E-ATX board. Look how it runs over the grommets. E-ATX is no longer than ATX, only wider AFAIK.


----------



## vitality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


From what I have learned over the last couple of weeks, "pull" fans on a rad are not so bad. In one study, the author claimed they work better than "push" fans at lower RPM. Don't forget that you can also use it as push/intake if you want to. With a decent fan in the rear of the case, and if you have video card(s) that exhaust out the back of the case, I think push/intake could work pretty good with the H100.

I would not recommend those slim fans. I think they would likely impede flow for the faster H100 fans even though they have to push or pull through the rad. Those slim fans don't have good airflow or static pressure. (they are case fans, not rad fans).

There is a mod you can do for push/pull, but it's quite a bit of work and it's a serious mod that will void your warranty and permanently affect your case. If you're a modder kind of guy you may like to try it, if not I would recommend getting some air filters for the 120mm H100 fans and using them as intake/push. If you do that I would highly recommend using a high flow 120mm fan in the rear of the case. Something that moves close to or more than 100 CFM. There are other ways of adding more cooling like adding fans to the side panel with the mesh installed, or adding a 120mm fan in the drive bays. Look through this thread for more ideas.

Note, I got a 7c drop when I moved to the H100 from the H70, both mounted in the same position in my case. This is an excellent cooler, and has been called "the best closed loop water cooler on the market" in many of the reviews I have read (and they were using the stock setup - one set of fans).

Check this link for great advice on fans:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ng-thread.html

He has disabled PM on his account. You'll have to go to Corsair's website and PM them or ask in their forums.

Post us a link to the thread you use so we can keep an eye on your progress. I am curious to see how you guys make out (you too Cesar).

I agree, if I had your parts I think I might replace the LEDs in the front fan with red ones. Perhaps you can find a way to change the color of the heat sinks on your memory? You can always take them off and use a black (or white if you can find it) heat paint just on the sinks and then reinstall them to the memory.


I like white LED's a LOT more than red ones. I also like the red ram.. It kind changes it up... if that makes sense. Also I just ordered a NZXT White led strip


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


The R3BE is a E-ATX, So is the maximus iv extreme-z, So 2 matrix cards should fit fine on the maximus iv extreme-z as well, Just that on the Z68, You dont get dual x16 lanes like on the rampage x58.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*


That is an E-ATX board. Look how it runs over the grommets. E-ATX is no longer than ATX, only wider AFAIK.


Great, all I needed to know is if E-ATX boards would fit in my Corsair 600T SE case. By looking inside I thought this wouldn't fit. So seeing this makes me happy.









One thing I know, however, is that the MSI Big Bang Marshell (XL-ATX) does not fit into this case.


----------



## DaGoat

So I'm still in the process of choosing additional fans for my rig.

*1) two 120mm for replacing the stock Corsair of my H80*. At first I wanted to replace them with a pair of Scythe GT-AP15s, _but_ I just met the Silverstone SST-AP-121-WL. Basically it focuses on air pressure rather than CFM, making it - according to the manufaturer - ideal for cooling heatsinks with very close fins . Look at this demonstration






The fan

WHat do you think about this?

////

*2) Then, one 120mm fan with a white LED on front of the case* - can you guys help me choose a good one?

So far I've noticed these ones


Enermax Apollish UCAP

Enermax Cluster Uccl1

Enermax T.B.VEGAS DUO

Xilence DualWing

Xigmatek Crystal Series CLF-F1254

Or if you know any other good reference please let me know...


----------



## Fantomau

Enermax of those


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15126173*
> So I'm still in the process of choosing additional fans for my rig.
> 
> *1) two 120mm for replacing the stock Corsair of my H80*. At first I wanted to replace them with a pair of Scythe GT-AP15s, _but_ I just met the Silverstone SST-AP-121-WL. Basically it focuses on air pressure rather than CFM, making it - according to the manufaturer - ideal for cooling heatsinks with very close fins . Look at this demonstration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan
> 
> WHat do you think about this?
> 
> ////
> 
> *2) Then, one 120mm fan with a white LED on front of the case* - can you guys help me choose a good one?
> 
> So far I've noticed these ones
> 
> 
> Enermax Apollish UCAP
> 
> Enermax Cluster Uccl1
> 
> Enermax T.B.VEGAS DUO
> 
> Xilence DualWing
> 
> Xigmatek Crystal Series CLF-F1254
> 
> Or if you know any other good reference please let me know...


The AP121 is really not a good rad fan. Stick with the AP-15. The AP-15 has a higher static pressure rating and is a far more efficient fan. The AP121 is best as simply a case fan. Here is a link to MartinM's comparison testing:

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/831994-fan-testing-round-4-gt-vs.html


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15126816*
> The AP121 is really not a good rad fan. Stick with the AP-15. The AP-15 has a higher static pressure rating and is a far more efficient fan. The AP121 is best as simply a case fan. Here is a link to MartinM's comparison testing:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/831994-fan-testing-round-4-gt-vs.html


Yeah!










+Rep for you. I'll stick with the Scythe ones then.


----------



## Linos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj;15124468*
> Can you teach us how to paint those ram sticks to white please ?


I just removed the red aluminum heatsinks from the top of the ram dimms, removed the paint (took me about 2 hours for each 3 dimms) although you would propably have an easier time with a paint remover. also used sand paper for some larger areas. then i sprayed them with a heat resistand paint found at your paintshop. lots of thin layers, after about a day i repainted a couple of layers and it was done.


----------



## Fantomau

Or just get the ones already painted white like the low profile vengeance


----------



## Linos

when i did the paint they did not exist (at least i wasnt aware of them)







imagine how i felt after! those rams launched august 3, i got my case late june, finished the ram painting by july.


----------



## alw71

If i have my H100 radiator fans as pull the only intake i would have on the 600t would be the front 200mm fan. Would it be advisable to change the back exaust to intake too and just have the H100 as an exaust?
I was thinking of putting a fan in the drive bay area and having that as an intake too.
It would probably help the H100 cool down also.
I was thinking about the SilverStone AP121 but it doesnt really have a high CFM rating so does anyone have a suggestion for fans that i could use in those two positions please? Would i have to mod my case to put a fan in the drive bay also?
Thankyou.


----------



## Fantomau

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&manufacturers_id=134&products_id=28055


----------



## alw71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15128160*
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&manufacturers_id=134&products_id=28055


That will shift alot of air will it? Exaust or intake its a good un?
Thanks for fast reply btw.


----------



## bicen

So I've switched from the H60 which was mounted to the back as a push/pull with 2 AP-15s to an H100 mounted to the top as exhaust.

Now my question is, originally I had 4x NF-P12 on my side door as intake and 4x AP-15s as exhaust (2 on radiator and 2 replace top exhaust), should I switch my fans so that my 4x AP-15s are intake on the door and use the NF-P12 on rear exhaust and pull from my H100 or should I stick with the NF-P12 on the door and AP-15s as exhaust?

I've read that Scythe fans don't perform well horizontally and are known to fail early. I've also read that lower rpm is usually better for pull. What I need is a confirmation for this before I swap out my fans.

I really wish there were a set of recommended slim fans I could use to push my H100 to keep the push/pull orientation, but I have yet to read anyone posting a positive review about slim fans + radiators.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


I've had several Lamptrons, FC5v2, FC8 and now the FC6 and not one has had any issues.

NZXT controllers SUCK.


It's funny to hear you guys dissing NZXT fan controllers. I have owned two of them, the first one lasted about 7 years before it died (display went bad), and I still have the second one. My roommate with the half x case has had the NZXT SEN-001LX Sentry for a couple of years and hasn't had any problems with it. I have heard some people complain about their reliability but the ones I've seen have been ok.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vitality*


I like white LED's a LOT more than red ones. I also like the red ram.. It kind changes it up... if that makes sense. Also I just ordered a NZXT White led strip










Hope you got the 2m length.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alw71*


If i have my H100 radiator fans as pull the only intake i would have on the 600t would be the front 200mm fan. Would it be advisable to change the back exaust to intake too and just have the H100 as an exaust?
I was thinking of putting a fan in the drive bay area and having that as an intake too.
It would probably help the H100 cool down also.
I was thinking about the SilverStone AP121 but it doesnt really have a high CFM rating so does anyone have a suggestion for fans that i could use in those two positions please? Would i have to mod my case to put a fan in the drive bay also?
Thankyou.


That's a good idea. You should test your temps, then change the rear fan to intake and retest your temps and let us know the temp difference.

As for fans, here's a nice 110 CFM Case fan:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185060

I use the PWM version, and they really kick the air out. 110 cfm ftw.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bicen*


So I've switched from the H60 which was mounted to the back as a push/pull with 2 AP-15s to an H100 mounted to the top as exhaust.

Now my question is, originally I had 4x NF-P12 on my side door as intake and 4x AP-15s as exhaust (2 on radiator and 2 replace top exhaust), should I switch my fans so that my 4x AP-15s are intake on the door and use the NF-P12 on rear exhaust and pull from my H100 or should I stick with the NF-P12 on the door and AP-15s as exhaust?

I've read that Scythe fans don't perform well horizontally and are known to fail early. I've also read that lower rpm is usually better for pull. What I need is a confirmation for this before I swap out my fans.

I really wish there were a set of recommended slim fans I could use to push my H100 to keep the push/pull orientation, but I have yet to read anyone posting a positive review about slim fans + radiators.


I've been using scythe fans horizontally for almost a year now and haven't had any issues (horizontal or vertical).

As for the fan orientations, try them and see what happens. Be sure to record your load temps before and after so you can show them to us. We are inquiring minds. If dust is no concern to you, try the side panel fans as intake and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sused*


my demciflex side mesh dust filter is finaly in my hands so here is some feedback - as i promised. filter itself is very good quality. filter mesh is so tiny that no dust will go inside for sure, but it still allows pretty good airflow (but not perfect). i have the one with magnetic frame, so its like a magnetic sticker or something like that. fits perfect around the side mesh and now it looks like original window, but black. to see 1x is more than to hear/read 1000x so see attached pics for better imagination. i'm happy that i order it from demciflex. i have no problem at all with my order.


does anyone know the measurement that were used for this filter? would be extreeeeemly nice for sake of ease when ordering.


----------



## alw71

Thanks for the reply on that. I have also heard that slower rpm fans are better for intake is that true? If so i better not get those fans then. If its not true well the more air in there faster the better?


----------



## alw71

Sorry to double post but the pwm version? Thats a case fan then i thought that just controlled a cpu ? I can conect a pwm fan to my case? I take taht it would be the middle fan plug-in on the board? Sorry i have a P8Z68-V Pro, Sorry for being thick.


----------



## sused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro;15135097*
> does anyone know the measurement that were used for this filter? would be extreeeeemly nice for sake of ease when ordering.


check my post:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/831636-official-corsair-graphite-club-300.html#post14842670

or directly picture:
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/computer-cases/227758d1315332040-official-corsair-graphite-club-side-filter-600t.jpg

if you are ordering from Demciflex, just tell them that you need filters (or just side filter) for 600T. They have all measures already.


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro;15135097*
> does anyone know the measurement that were used for this filter? would be extreeeeemly nice for sake of ease when ordering.












If you email Demci about their filters, they already have the template. These are the filters that they can supply, and the dimensions are already in their hands.

Here is the pricing:

1 x Top Filter for 600T case Black/black @ USD 15.95
1 x Front Filter for 600T case Black/black @ USD 6.95
1 x Side Filter for 600T case 4 x 120mm Black/black @ USD 15.45
1 x Bottom Filter for 600T case Black/black @ USD 3.80

Postage USD 21.65

Just email them from their site and ask them to build you an invoice for whatever filters you are interested in, they replied back to me within 48 hours.

bicen


----------



## Fantomau

From what someone told me, You *ONLY* need the mesh, Not the actual frame around the mesh.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;15138296*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you email Demci about their filters, they already have the template. These are the filters that they can supply, and the dimensions are already in their hands.
> 
> Here is the pricing:
> 
> 1 x Top Filter for 600T case Black/black @ USD 15.95
> 1 x Front Filter for 600T case Black/black @ USD 6.95
> 1 x Side Filter for 600T case 4 x 120mm Black/black @ USD 15.45
> 1 x Bottom Filter for 600T case Black/black @ USD 3.80
> 
> Postage USD 21.65
> 
> Just email them from their site and ask them to build you an invoice for whatever filters you are interested in, they replied back to me within 48 hours.
> 
> bicen


They are in south africa though. :/


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;15139111*
> They are in south africa though. :/


And what's wrong with South Africa? I'm from SA.

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;15139326*
> And what's wrong with South Africa? I'm from SA.
> 
> SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


I've been to SA, Cape Town was a beautiful city. I wouldn't be concerned about ordering from SA.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alw71*


Thanks for the reply on that. I have also heard that slower rpm fans are better for intake is that true? If so i better not get those fans then. If its not true well the more air in there faster the better?


What matters for case fans is the air flow (cfm). Higher RPM can make a fan louder. Some lower RPM fans move a lot of air, but usually the higher the RPM the more air will move. So, you could say higher RPM fans are better for case fans since they usually move more air. Note, the fans I linked to come in both a 3 pin and a 4 pin PWM version.

As for PWM, it depends on if your mobo has PWM connectors for case fans. Some mobos only have 3 pin fan headers. Check your manual or look at your board. Where the headers are located depends on your board, they're not all the same. You can plug two PWM fans into the H100 if you like.

You know, I bet if people went to a hardware store there would be plenty of screening that could be used as dust filters. You can likely pick up a huge roll of it for $10 or something. I can't see it being very hard to cut out a pattern and stick it on the inside of the side panel or the top grille.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15138403*
> From what someone told me, You *ONLY* need the mesh, Not the actual frame around the mesh.


I think it depends on the location. For the side fans on the door, you would probably want the frame, unless you plan to figure out your own way to affix the mesh. The rear exhaust same thing. The front and top would probably be best without the frames though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;15139111*
> They are in south africa though. :/


I finally got around to picking them up at the post office. No one has commented on the packaging, so let me say it was packed extremely well. Packed between two pieces of foam board, wrapped and taped up securely. Arrived, via air mail, in perfect condition ( a lot better then UPS). I haven't tested it because.....reason to follow. I will say that in the looks category, I am not sure how I feel about it. It looks like a quality piece, but I am not sure if it clashes with the 600Ts style. Lets see how I feel about it in a week.

SO....I got my rig half way broken down. I am going to at least try and shoe horn this new gear into the 600T before giving up and buying a CaseLabs. I am actually pretty certain it will all fit, though I am not sure if I will like how it will look. This will have to be some sort of record if it all goes in, for a 600T at least. Of course lots of pics to follow







. If anyone still cares the loop will consist of (6) water blocks, a 480mm rad (square), a 200mm rad, a 120 mm rad, (2) MCP35Xs with optional heatsinks, and (2) swiftech reservoirs. Push pull on all rads except the 480. Its going to take a few days as I can already see I will need some bits and bobs, namely the 6970 I finally got my hands on doesn't have a back plate and my other two cards came with it stock, so I am going to order for the new one. Probably going to need a fitting or two. I am thinking of doing a build log (my first one). This is all going to be internal by the way, so wish me luck.


----------



## longroadtrip

@CesarNYC...Picked up a new toy today!




























My workshop:


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


@CesarNYC...Picked up a new toy today!




























My workshop:


----------



## Fantomau

What case is that?


----------



## Sterisk

that's not graphite, get out of here!


----------



## longroadtrip

@Sterisk...Dude, relax. Check out my signature. I've had my 600t for quite a while. If you bothered to read the whole thread, you would have seen that.

It was a teaser pic for a fellow 600t owner (Cesar NYC), we both have been considering upgrading our w/c cases. I bought mine today.

@Fantomau...It's a Case Labs M8 with Pedestal.


----------



## vercomtech

Just saying hello, and that I will be soon joining the ranks of other Graphite 600T owners


----------



## longroadtrip

Welcome Vercomtech!


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;15139326*
> And what's wrong with South Africa? I'm from SA.


Hey, nice to see someone else from this club also from SA.


----------



## CTV

I have a question for all you 600T SE owners. The white sure looks cool, but don't you think the white is going to get dirty (dust, dirt, grime, finger markings etc) real quick? Do you guys still remember those old beige/ivory cases from way back when, they used to get soooo dirty that they almost permanently got stained and could never really get them clean again? I personally chose they original graphite grey option - closest match to black + red colour scheme I had going. What do you think?


----------



## Random_Sheep

I think the difference is the materials that they use. Those old beige cases were kaka to say the least and at worse you need to take a cloth and wipe it.

The 600T isn't bad in white but I do think a black and red version would be nice although I'm getting over black and red. Maybe white black and red would be wicked!

Not sure how many guys from SA are here but you part of Carbonite bud? Sure I've seen your tag there.

Oh and there is someone who is working on a full clear panel for the case locally, might take a couple months but its gonna be awesome when its finished. Maybe by then I'll have my sleeving imported and will have a lil bit of colour in my case.

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;15144367*
> I think the difference is the materials that they use. Those old beige cases were kaka to say the least and at worse you need to take a cloth and wipe it.
> 
> The 600T isn't bad in white but I do think a black and red version would be nice although I'm getting over black and red. Maybe white black and red would be wicked!
> 
> Not sure how many guys from SA are here but you part of Carbonite bud? Sure I've seen your tag there.
> 
> Oh and there is someone who is working on a full clear panel for the case locally, might take a couple months but its gonna be awesome when its finished. Maybe by then I'll have my sleeving imported and will have a lil bit of colour in my case.
> 
> SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


Yes, only recently joined Carbonite. Sold my old CM HAF 922 & a spare 9600GT I had as cheap as a fire-sale could get. Just wanted to get rid of it as it was taking up space in my room.

I am actually working together with an engineering company to fabricate me a full clear acrylic panel for the 600T. I supplied him my spare 600T blank panel about 2 weeks ago and ran him through all the things I have picked up on do's and dont's alongside a mockup I made. He said after this weekend he will have a finished 3-layer corrugated cardboard template (cheapest test material) that I can test fit prior to lasercutting the finished product from 10mm thick acrylic and flame-polishing for finishing. Best of all, he operates in the same town where I stay and quoted me R700 all-in-all if the template is ok and I wish to proceed with the final product. Can't wait!


----------



## DaGoat

Now that I think of it, would it be of any utility if I add two additional 120mm exhaust fans on the exterior top of the case just above the 200mm fan inside? I mean would that really move more air out of the case?


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15145548*
> Yes, only recently joined Carbonite. Sold my old CM HAF 922 & a spare 9600GT I had as cheap as a fire-sale could get. Just wanted to get rid of it as it was taking up space in my room.
> 
> I am actually working together with an engineering company to fabricate me a full clear acrylic panel for the 600T. I supplied him my spare 600T blank panel about 2 weeks ago and ran him through all the things I have picked up on do's and dont's alongside a mockup I made. He said after this weekend he will have a finished 3-layer corrugated cardboard template (cheapest test material) that I can test fit prior to lasercutting the finished product from 10mm thick acrylic and flame-polishing for finishing. Best of all, he operates in the same town where I stay and quoted me R700 all-in-all if the template is ok and I wish to proceed with the final product. Can't wait!


What is your tag on CB?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15145637*
> Now that I think of it, would it be of any utility if I add two additional 120mm exhaust fans on the exterior top of the case just above the 200mm fan inside? I mean would that really move more air out of the case?


IMO is not going to make much diff - if anything its gonna ware out your 200. Just replace it with 2 x 120mm decent fans. I was running the Zalman Sharkfind and not i'm running CM Excaliburs, although they are pilling through my H100


----------



## alw71

Please can someone help me?
I am fitting the H100 into my 600T White se on a p8z68 v pro mobo and I dont know where to put the two wires comming from the pump. I know one is the power cable and the other one is a 3 pin fan head but where does it go ?
On my mobo i only see 4 pins for cpu and 3 or 4 pin pwm headers. Please help me if you see this and know as im doing this right now and its properly stressing me out . Thanks for your time.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71;15145845*
> Please can someone help me?
> I am fitting the H100 into my 600T White se on a p8z68 v pro mobo and I dont know where to put the two wires comming from the pump. I know one is the power cable and the other one is a 3 pin fan head but where does it go ?
> On my mobo i only see 4 pins for cpu and 3 or 4 pin pwm headers. Please help me if you see this and know as im doing this right now and its properly stressing me out . Thanks for your time.


Just plug it into your CPU fan header on your board. Its just there to give an RPM reading of the fan.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sterisk;15142980*
> that's not graphite, get out of here!


Wow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15143167*
> @Sterisk...Dude, relax. Check out my signature. I've had my 600t for quite a while. If you bothered to read the whole thread, you would have seen that.
> 
> It was a teaser pic for a fellow 600t owner (Cesar NYC), we both have been considering upgrading our w/c cases. I bought mine today.
> 
> @Fantomau...It's a Case Labs M8 with Pedestal.


Well, I got a few questions for you







, are you posting in the Case Labs thread yet?

I am already annoyed at my attempt at fitting the new gear into the 600T. Turns I didn't get the right version 6970, so I either got to get rid of it order a new GPU block. And its been over 30 days since I bought the EK FC6970 so now I have a water block I can't use. Hopefully someone with a reference 6970 will buy it off of me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71;15145845*
> Please can someone help me?
> I am fitting the H100 into my 600T White se on a p8z68 v pro mobo and I dont know where to put the two wires comming from the pump. I know one is the power cable and the other one is a 3 pin fan head but where does it go ?
> On my mobo i only see 4 pins for cpu and 3 or 4 pin pwm headers. Please help me if you see this and know as im doing this right now and its properly stressing me out . Thanks for your time.


Not sure if this is whats got you confused but while the CPU fan header is a 4pin/PWM fan header, it can take the 3pin fans just fine. So you have the fans on the H100 connected directly to the pump unit, you have connected the pump unit to a 4 pin molex connector on your PSU, and lastly you have the 3 pin fan header coming out of the H100 connected to the CPU fan header on the mobo. I wouldn't worry, that cable on the H100 is the least important. All its going to do is tell the mobo that the fan is running and its okay to post. Well that is important I guess just in case the H100 breaks down or something, but normally shouldn't be important. Some Mobos are set up not to post if it can't detect the CPU fan spinning.


----------



## alw71

Nice one on that. I put it in the 4 pin and theres one pin not being used which i remember doing in the past. I just thought it was a bit strange at first.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;15145819*
> What is your tag on CB?


By tag I assume you mean my profile/display name? If so, it is also CTV.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;15146026*
> Wow
> 
> Well, I got a few questions for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , are you posting in the Case Labs thread yet?
> 
> I am already annoyed at my attempt at fitting the new gear into the 600T. Turns I didn't get the right version 6970, so I either got to get rid of it order a new GPU block. And its been over 30 days since I bought the EK FC6970 so now I have a water block I can't use. Hopefully someone with a reference 6970 will buy it off of me.


I just started ordering the parts yesterday for the new w/c loop. Doing an Aquacomputer build. I'll have a full build log started this week. I've got to clean it up today so I can post it over there.

I am having trouble finding a proper gpu/waterblock config too....


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15146284*
> I just started ordering the parts yesterday for the new w/c loop. Doing an Aquacomputer build. I'll have a full build log started this week. I've got to clean it up today so I can post it over there.
> 
> I am having trouble finding a proper gpu/waterblock config too....


Aquacomputer parts.......







, I am going to have to win the lotto to compete with that. Actually, do they make their parts in black to match your case







? They do have some pretty fancy shmancy stuff, any time you need a computer to run your computer, you know your on a whole other level.

Well I am pretty sure I am going to get TH10, its actually cheaper then buying an M8 with pedestals or extended tops.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;15145819*
> IMO is not going to make much diff - if anything its gonna ware out your 200. Just replace it with 2 x 120mm decent fans. I was running the Zalman Sharkfind and not i'm running CM Excaliburs, although they are pilling through my H100


Thanks for this. Please note that I don't have a radiator mounted on top.
So I was just talking about adding two 120mm fans on top (outside) above the 200mm (inside) one. Yeah, I guess that would not help much, not at all in fact, but how come is it gonna ware out the 200mm?
Also, if I understand you, you're recommending me to replace the 200mm with 2x120mm fans?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;15146325*
> Aquacomputer parts.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I am going to have to win the lotto to compete with that. Actually, do they make their parts in black to match your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? They do have some pretty fancy shmancy stuff, any time you need a computer to run your computer, you know your on a whole other level.
> 
> Well I am pretty sure I am going to get TH10, its actually cheaper then buying an M8 with pedestals or extended tops.


You have to buy the black faceplates extra...that TH10 is amazing. I got the M8 w/ ped for $500 from another member, so it was kinda like getting the ped for free (after options, upgrades, and shipping.) I may not use the ped because I'm only doing dual 360s...and I don't think it will fit where it will have to go with the ped.

Small parts list teaser:
Aquaero Xt
Aquastream XT Ultra pumps
Aquatube silver/brass res
Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity (Dual circuit) 360 rads (Stainless side panels)
Watercool HK 3.0 Nickel plated CPU and Mobo blocks
Watercool HK 69xx Hole edition GPU blocks
24 Noiseblocker multiframe S-3 fans....

I can't wait to see what you do with the TH10...your 600t build was amazing!!!


----------



## CesarNYC

I placed my order for the TH10 and..........24 fans, oh snap.

I am thinking two RX480s up top, I already have 9 AP15s, will probably need 9 more....and if we keep talking about CaseLabs in the Graphite thread we are going to get booed. See you in the Case Labs thread. The Case Labs Club thread is ALOT quieter then Graphite club unfortunately..........


----------



## longroadtrip

See you over there! Congrats on the order! You are going to love it!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


@CesarNYC...Picked up a new toy today!










Man, I swear you could put a TWO FOUR in there for the game. Some wheels and an engine and you could ride it to work.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Thanks for this. Please note that I don't have a radiator mounted on top. 
So I was just talking about adding two 120mm fans on top (outside) above the 200mm (inside) one. Yeah, I guess that would not help much, not at all in fact, but how come is it gonna ware out the 200mm?
Also, if I understand you, you're recommending me to replace the 200mm with 2x120mm fans?


If you're going to mount 120mm fans on top, they will likely move a lot more air than the 200mm and may make your 200mm run at higher RPM. If you want multiple fan on top, you can use four of the same fans so they all more the same amount of air.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Man, I swear you could put a TWO FOUR in there for the game. Some wheels and an engine and you could ride it to work.
.


With the pedestal the M8 is 27 inches tall, more then half a foot taller then a 600T. The TH10 I just ordered







is at stock configuration 25 inches tall.


----------



## Mergatroid

Lol, wow. "Whoa baby, lookit the size of that case....that thing is Huge!" (Tiny Elvis)


----------



## Sterisk

I got the case awhile ago, but I never got around to posting pics. They're not the best since I used my cell phone:


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice clean build!


----------



## CrazzyRussian

I just realized the importance of a quality black interior case and how epic it makes your rig look.


----------



## alw71

Where do I fit the molex leading from the front panel on the 600T? I have tried fiting it to a cable leading from the psu but it seems a real struggle to get it in. I'm also having the same problem with the molex on the H100, they dont seem to fit the power cables provided with the AX 850 PSU. Funny thing is the front panel molex fits perectly into the corsair H100 molex. That isn't the place is it? I can't see where the power is comming from if that's the case.
I know the molex's have different shapes to help you fit them but I cant believe how tight it is and i dont want to break the pins if I'm wrong, can someone enlighten me please?
Cheers.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71;15158411*
> Where do I fit the molex leading from the front panel on the 600T? I have tried fiting it to a cable leading from the psu but it seems a real struggle to get it in. I'm also having the same problem with the molex on the H100, they dont seem to fit the power cables provided with the AX 850 PSU. Funny thing is the front panel molex fits perectly into the corsair H100 molex. That isn't the place is it? I can't see where the power is comming from if that's the case.
> I know the molex's have different shapes to help you fit them but I cant believe how tight it is and i dont want to break the pins if I'm wrong, can someone enlighten me please?
> Cheers.


The do fit in the molex plugs mate, mine work just fine and i have the same setup as you and mine works perfectly

Sometimes you have to wiggle the molex collectors a bit.


----------



## alw71

I managed to fit them in after a struggle.
Everything is plugged in now but I have a red light on the boot device led. I knew this would happen!
Which port do I plug the dvd drive into and can i plug the hard drive into a sata 6gb port?
It's obviously a new set up and I don't have windows installed yet. Do I have to have it installed on the drive before i can use a certain sata port?
I get nothing on screen at all btw.
The board is a P8z68 V Pro .
EDIT! Dismantled it and put i t back together and for some strange reason it worked.
I will have some pictues for you some time soon when I've done my cable managment


----------



## Mergatroid

Those molex connectors are 30 or more year old tech. Personally I think it's high time they got replaced with something better. I'd like to see PSUs come without any molex, just a few adapters to convert from the SATA power connectors to molex so they're there if you need them.

It's high time manufacturers started weening us off of that ancient tech.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15167112*
> Those molex connectors are 30 or more year old tech. Personally I think it's high time they got replaced with something better. I'd like to see PSUs come without any molex, just a few adapters to convert from the SATA power connectors to molex so they're there if you need them.
> 
> It's high time manufacturers started weening us off of that ancient tech.


I agree it is most definitely high time there was a replacement for molex. Especially when it can be so hard to connect and disconnect molex cables.

By the way today I finally ordered the last of the parts I needed for my build and they have shipped. I should have my build together by Wednesday. Please pray that everything works with no issues. I have been without my own computer for 6 months and the computer I am at now only has a 64mb video card I kid you not.


----------



## CTV

Hi

I am thinking of getting a H100 cooling kit. I am pretty sure this has been asked before but I just need clarity on a push - pull config. See pic...

If it possible to install the rad on the inside, have 2 fans on the outside of the chassis underneath the top mesh-covered compartment, while still being able to fit two 120's underneath the rad on the inside of the chassis without it interfering with your motherboard, memory slots, VRM heatsinks etc?


----------



## longroadtrip

With the Sabertooth P67 (it's layout is similar to my P8P67) you won't have enough room to clear the RAM.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15172432*
> With the Sabertooth P67 (it's layout is similar to my P8P67) you won't have enough room to clear the RAM.


also look to the left, where the 8pin connector is, Its located in a place that would make it very difficult, almost impossible to put a fan there.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15126258*
> Enermax of those


OK thanks. Is one better than the other? I mean there are huge price differences and I can't see anything special in the given specs to justify it. And I'm always very, very cautious when it comes to rely on data provided by manufacturer. I'll order next week.

Also I've found this one.. Very attractive for some reason:

http://www.amazon.fr/Aerocool-RS12-Carbon-Fiber-Black/dp/B002HTX7LQ/]Aerocool RS12 Carbon Fiber Black Edition[/URL]

What is is worth?

Does Anybody can help with my choice for white LED fans? Thanks


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15172283*
> Hi
> 
> I am thinking of getting a H100 cooling kit. I am pretty sure this has been asked before but I just need clarity on a push - pull config. See pic...
> 
> If it possible to install the rad on the inside, have 2 fans on the outside of the chassis underneath the top mesh-covered compartment, while still being able to fit two 120's underneath the rad on the inside of the chassis without it interfering with your motherboard, memory slots, VRM heatsinks etc?


Nope I don't think it's possible.

I also have a Sabertooth in a 600T SE (sig rig) and I specially bought a H80 instead of a H100 for this issue (after a long hesitation, i should add







). I don't want to rewmove the 200mm top fan and besides, the temps you obtain with a H80 are pretty close to those of a H100.

Frankly, if I may give you an advice, with your setup, if you want a better cooler than the one you have now and go Corsair HSeries, get a H80, you won't regret it.


----------



## longroadtrip

That aerocool is only 29.7 cfm...your stock case fans are much better. Personally, I would forgo the white led and run the AP121 as an intake fan. They are really great for that (just not on a radiator) You can always add leds or case lighting.


----------



## Fantomau

Now you can mount 2 fans under the top grill, the rad underneath the grill and 2 fans installed on bottom of rad, Just not 2 fans/rad/2fans inside. 2 fans outside with rad and 2 fans inside will work.


----------



## longroadtrip

you won't have enough clearance for the fans under the rad without modding it. The heatsinks, 8 pin, and RAM get in the way.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15173677*
> you won't have enough clearance for the fans under the rad without modding it. The heatsinks, 8 pin, and RAM get in the way.


This is on my previous 650D case, But using 2 120x20mm fans.










Put the top fans thats on the rad, on top of the grill of the 600T, with the rad mounted to the inside top of the case and the other 2 fans installed on rad, It will fit.


----------



## Fantomau

Unless the H100 cant physically be installed on the 600T, I dont see why you couldnt mount 2 fans on top. Thats how I have my 2 120s, between the meshes.


----------



## longroadtrip

he's got the Sabertooth P67...it won't work...I have the H100 also.

refer to my picture that has the P8P67 board with the same clearances as the Sabertooth.


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15173715*
> This is on my previous 650D case, But using 2 120x20mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the top fans thats on the rad, on top of the grill of the 600T, with the rad mounted to the inside top of the case and the other 2 fans installed on rad, It will fit.


How were you able to fit 4 fans on the inside of the case? Hmmmm


----------



## Fantomau

I have a longer board than the sabertooth and it fit fine:


----------



## Fantomau

Two stock 120x25mm fans / RAD / Two 120x20mm fans


----------



## longroadtrip

Dude..length of the board is completely irrelevant! What matters is the clearance at the top of the board.










notice the heatsinks...the H100 with Push/pull will not clear without modding.


----------



## bicen

What are the best 20mm push fans to go along with my AP-15s pulling?


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15173794*
> Dude..length of the board is completely irrelevant! What matters is the clearance at the top of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice the heatsinks...the H100 with Push/pull will not clear without modding.


yes I KNOW this, Thats why i dont run the H100 now, because when I tried to install 4 120x25mm fans, The bottom fans would hit the 8pin connector, But that again, Was installing them in a 650D case and all 4 inside, NOT 2 on top, rad underneath and then 2 fans on rad.

If it dont fit, My apologies, damn.


----------



## longroadtrip

Only person I've seen do a p/p with the H100 in this case is Mergatroid (apologies if someone else has done it) and he modded his case to do so. It is real close (about 3-4mm) to being able to do it, just not quite enough space. Had to find other uses for the AP-15s that I ordered to go with it.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;15173816*
> What are the best 20mm push fans to go along with my AP-15s pulling?


I'd switch that around and make the 20mm fans your pull fans and the AP-15s pushing. You want higher static pressure fans pushing, and higher airflow fans pulling.


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15173868*
> I'd switch that around and make the 20mm fans your pull fans and the AP-15s pushing. You want higher static pressure fans pushing, and higher airflow fans pulling.


You have any fans you would recommend for that setup, George? I could run the setup as an intake.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15173736*
> he's got the Sabertooth P67...it won't work...I have the H100 also.
> 
> refer to my picture that has the P8P67 board with the same clearances as the Sabertooth.


Guys, thank you all. I have to agree with LONGROADTRIP her, judging from his pic, there is no room to mount bottom 120s.

May I should just go with the H80 instead?


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;15173749*
> How were you able to fit 4 fans on the inside of the case? Hmmmm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15173754*
> I have a longer board than the sabertooth and it fit fine:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15173794*
> Dude..length of the board is completely irrelevant! What matters is the clearance at the top of the board.
> 
> notice the heatsinks...the H100 with Push/pull will not clear without modding.


That is is NOT a 600T, that is why it fits - it has more clearance. Have to agree with LONGROADTRIP again...


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


Guys, thank you all. I have to agree with LONGROADTRIP her, judging from his pic, there is no room to mount bottom 120s.

May I should just go with the H80 instead?



I like the H80 better IMO, No clearance issues and room to even install shrouds:


----------



## Fantomau

Saw this on youtube:


----------



## longroadtrip

H100 will still give you better temps...personally, I'm glad I went with the H100 instead of the H80 as my case is much cleaner inside. Fans are under the mesh and the rad fits nicely in the top underside. Much cleaner looking than the bulky H80 on the rear exhaust.

H100:









H70 (Basically the same aesthetically as the H80):


----------



## bicen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


That is is NOT a 600T, that is why it fits - it has more clearance. Have to agree with LONGROADTRIP again...


I realized that right after I posted. Sad.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


H100 will still give you better temps...personally, I'm glad I went with the H100 instead of the H80 as my case is much cleaner inside. Fans are under the mesh and the rad fits nicely in the top underside. Much cleaner looking than the bulky H80 on the rear exhaust.

H100:









H70 (Basically the same aesthetically as the H80):










True on the more cleaner look.

My temps arent all that bad, I dont think. My 2600k @ 4.6ghz oc is around 33c.


----------



## longroadtrip

Very nice temps! I was thinking about throwing 20mm shrouds under the mesh to see if it would drop my temps, but have since ordered a full w/c loop instead...I'm averaging 30-32 depending on the time of the day (My desk sits in front of a window that heats up over the course of the day...) Night ambients are 29-30... on a 4.6 gHz OC.


----------



## vitality

Agreed. The h100 looks very sexy


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


Very nice temps! I was thinking about throwing 20mm shrouds under the mesh to see if it would drop my temps, but have since ordered a full w/c loop instead...I'm averaging 30-32 depending on the time of the day (My desk sits in front of a window that heats up over the course of the day...) Night ambients are 29-30... on a 4.6 gHz OC.


I'm also in very hot ass south texas, Where its just NOW starting to cool off alittle, It was in the high 90s-100s last week, But has been as high as 110


----------



## CTV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


H100 will still give you better temps...personally, I'm glad I went with the H100 instead of the H80 as my case is much cleaner inside. Fans are under the mesh and the rad fits nicely in the top underside. Much cleaner looking than the bulky H80 on the rear exhaust.


I heard that some H100's have faulty fan controllers. Not sure which ones are here in South Africa. It's not so straight forward as some of you in the US when it comes to exhanging stuff - more specifically to change it with batches that don't have issues.


----------



## CTV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


True on the more cleaner look.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *vitality*


Agreed. The h100 looks very sexy










Personally I don't mind the look of the H80 (more bulky) VS H100 (cleaner).

I actually think since I will be able to see the H80 more easily through my window side panel ir would look cool with RED LED fans.

Question is, is the H100 "really" that "significantly" better with cooling performance. I am not talking 2 to 4 degrees difference because that to me is not that significant. Care to give some input?


----------



## bicen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


Personally I don't mind the look of the H80 (more bulky) VS H100 (cleaner).

I actually think since I will be able to see the H80 more easily through my window side panel ir would look cool with RED LED fans.

Question is, is the H100 "really" that "significantly" better with cooling performance. I am not talking 2 to 4 degrees difference because that to me is not that significant. Care to give some input?


The only problem I had with the H50-80 was the fact that the push/pull + radiator covered up half of my mobo and I was getting high NB temps. With the H100 being positioned off of the board, I get much better airflow even with the pull setup. My H60 was giving me NB temps of around 35-36 and CPU of 39-41 with no/low load. With the H100 I am idling at about 32 NB and 33-34 CPU. With a price difference of less than 20 bucks, I would definately recommend an H100 with a pull setup if you are going to go this route. It cleans up the case nicely and gives your mobo much more room to breath.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


That aerocool is only 29.7 cfm...your stock case fans are much better. Personally, I would forgo the white led and run the AP121 as an intake fan. They are really great for that (just not on a radiator) You can always add leds or case lighting.


Thanks. But I will stick wwith White Led fans








I don't want to mod it, I like out-of-the-box... and I need some light into that case !









So far I think I'll get the Enermax Apollish UCAP (Louder - more CFM)

or the Enermax Cluster UCC12 (quieter, less CFM although 53 is enough).


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


Guys, thank you all. I have to agree with LONGROADTRIP her, judging from his pic, there is no room to mount bottom 120s.

May I should just go with the H80 instead?


Well, sorry for repeating myself but I'll quote myself then, to answer your question...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Nope I don't think it's possible.

I also have a Sabertooth in a 600T SE (sig rig) and I specially bought a H80 instead of a H100 for this issue (after a long hesitation, i should add







). I don't want to rewmove the 200mm top fan and besides, the temps you obtain with a H80 are pretty close to those of a H100.

*Frankly, if I may give you an advice, with your setup, if you want a better cooler than the one you have now and go Corsair HSeries, get a H80, you won't regret it*.


----------



## DaGoat

Okay so since I have a Sabertooth, an H80 and a 600T SE I thought maybe taking and uploading some pics would help you out









(Cable management *sucks*, this is because it is still in progress so I didn't bother until I receive my fans)





































This one to notice the clearance under the fan all the way to the RAM slots










Frankly, I'm very satisfied with my temps... I don't like running hot (60°C MAX for daily use) so I keep my OC @ 4.5Ghz 24/7. I *can* easily do 4.8 or 5.0Ghz but it's too hot for me. And bottom line is, if I had an H100, the few degrees I'd save wouldn't change anything about the fact that I stay @4.5Ghz...

My 2 cents on the matter. I love my setup.

(another note: I'll improve cable management , add some fans and rearrange all the rig, when it's finished I'll post actual good pics since you helped me a lot guys







).

Cheers


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15175518*
> Well, sorry for repeating myself but I'll quote myself then, to answer your question...


I got what you said - when you said it. Thank you for that (1st and 2nd time).

I was mainly asking "other" people's advise on the H80 VS H100 - that is - is the H100's performance really that "significantly" better than the H80 (like more than 5 degrees and up)


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15176199*
> Okay so since I have a Sabertooth, an H80 and a 600T SE I thought maybe taking and uploading some pics would help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cable management *sucks*, this is because it is still in progress so I didn't bother until I receive my fans)
> 
> Thios one to notice the clearance under the fan all the way to the RAM slots
> 
> Frankly, I'm very satisfied with my temps... I don't like running hot (60°C MAX for daily use) so I keep my OC @ 4.5Ghz 24/7. I *can* easily do 4.8 or 5.0Ghz but it's too hot for me. And bottom line is, if I had an H100, the few degrees I'd save wouldn't change anything about the fact that I stay @4.5Ghz...
> 
> My 2 cents on the matter. I love my setup.
> 
> (another note: I'll improve cable management , add some fans and rearrange all the rig, when it's finished I'll post actual good pics since you helped me a lot guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).Cheers


Thank you my good man for all the effort there!

If I can make a suggestion regarding cable managment? The smaller/thinner wires are easily neatened using 5mm spiral sleeving. You can buy it from most hardwares and electronic shops. You get it in a black (plastic is harder) & a semi-white-see-through colour (softer and more manageable) which i prefer over the black option. The semi-white-see-through also nicely contrasts with the all black interior.

Really makes smaller/thinner cables look neat and gives it a bit of body/support so that they aren't so flimsy, but still flexible to manage though. Included some pics...


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15176234*
> I got what you said - when you said it. Thank you for that (1st and 2nd time).
> 
> I was mainly asking "other" people's advise on the H80 VS H100 - that is - is the H100's performance really that "significantly" better than the H80 (like more than 5 degrees and up)


Of course, I should have think of that







. Silly me.

Well, I don't possess an H100 so I don't speak by experience, all I can say is: seeing all the temps I've seen in many threads, I only notice a (very) light improvement... Yeah 5 degrees MAX, in fact, often less than that... maybe sometimes, a little more? (it depends on so many parameters, voltage, case, even seating & thermal paste, etc.. not to mention skills and luck).
Like I said, it is not sufficient _for me_ to push my 24/7 OC from 4.5Ghz to 4.8 or 5.0 at temperatures that _*I*_ deem reasonable... So, to me it is useless.
Now, if you love to do benches and push very high OCs, or do suicide runs just for fun, in that case I presume that the few degrees you win with an H100 may be quite helpful indeed ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15176604*
> Thank you my good man for all the effort there!
> 
> If I can make a suggestion regarding cable managment? The smaller/thinner wires are easily neatened using 5mm spiral sleeving. You can buy it from most hardwares and electronic shops. You get it in a black (plastic is harder) & a semi-white-see-through colour (softer and more manageable) which i prefer over the black option. The semi-white-see-through also nicely contrasts with the all black interior.
> 
> Really makes smaller/thinner cables look neat and gives it a bit of body/support so that they aren't so flimsy, but still flexible to manage though. Included some pics...


Excellent! Thanks for this, I'll add some of these things when I put my order for the fans in a couple of days... Great help


----------



## Maxximilian

Hey guys got all my bits a pieces coming tomorrow got the standard 600T and as far as I'm aware the case doesn't come with the side panel that's got the window in it, is that right?

Due to this I was wondering if any of you guys know of a company that can provide me with a nice side panel with a window either full acrylic or semi-metal acrylic. I live in Austria, Vienna so preferably something within the area of Europe. Ill post some pics of the build within the next few days as unis starting so possibly be done with it all on the weekend.

And one more thought that I have been dealing with is I've ordered some sleeving along with it and I didn't bother buying the tool to get the cables out of the plastic bits from the power supply for example anyone have any suggestions on how to get them out without having to spend money on a tool. I had in mind something like a paper clip or something along those lines and hammer down the ends to get them flat.

Wwweell thanks in advance for any answers or help.

Regards,
Max


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxximilian;15178481*
> Hey guys got all my bits a pieces coming tomorrow got the standard 600T and as far as I'm aware the case doesn't come with the side panel that's got the window in it, is that right?
> 
> Due to this I was wondering if any of you guys know of a company that can provide me with a nice side panel with a window either full acrylic or semi-metal acrylic. I live in Austria, Vienna so preferably something within the area of Europe. Ill post some pics of the build within the next few days as unis starting so possibly be done with it all on the weekend.
> 
> And one more thought that I have been dealing with is I've ordered some sleeving along with it and I didn't bother buying the tool to get the cables out of the plastic bits from the power supply for example anyone have any suggestions on how to get them out without having to spend money on a tool. I had in mind something like a paper clip or something along those lines and hammer down the ends to get them flat.
> 
> Wwweell thanks in advance for any answers or help.
> 
> Regards,
> Max


Contact Bill Owen of MNPCTech, He made my full acrylic window for my SE 600T.

Also you can use heavy duty staples bent into a L shape to get the pins out.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15174183*
> Guys, thank you all. I have to agree with LONGROADTRIP her, judging from his pic, there is no room to mount bottom 120s.
> 
> May I should just go with the H80 instead?


You can offset the H100 ( not use the preset mounting holes and use a vent hole). This will give you clearance of both the ram and atx cable. The rear 120 will be partially occluded but it works. I believe Mergatroid also did this with his older H series cooler.


----------



## Robilar

Changed my case fans to red LED's.

A couple of notes. Tried the Coolermaster 200mm, holes do not align, tried the NZXT 200mm red LED and again holes do not align. Couldn't find the Xigmatek red LED fans (which I know fit) in stock anywhere.

Grabbed a pair of Bitfenix Spectre 200mm red LED fans. They fit perfectly. Only issue is they only had screw mounts on one side... For the top exhaust fan it works great. For the front intake, I had to use screws, washers and bolts to mount it. Not a big deal as the holes align clean but took a bit of mucking about.

The Bitfenix fans are not as high RPM as the Corsair stock fans but then again I put 4 Coolermaster R4's in the door which blow a ton of air. Not to mention my front 200mm fan isn't really blowing air on anything.

Also found a set of G.Skill RAM that actually matches the Asus motherboard color scheme. It also happens to be CL8 so better timings than my prior CL9 kit.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;15181017*
> Changed my case fans to red LED's.
> 
> A couple of notes. Tried the Coolermaster 200mm, holes do not align, tried the NZXT 200mm red LED and again holes do not align. Couldn't find the Xigmatek red LED fans (which I know fit) in stock anywhere.
> 
> Grabbed a pair of Bitfenix Spectre 200mm red LED fans. They fit perfectly. Only issue is they only had screw mounts on one side... For the top exhaust fan it works great. For the front intake, I had to use screws, washers and bolts to mount it. Not a big deal as the holes align clean but took a bit of mucking about.
> 
> The Bitfenix fans are not as high RPM as the Corsair stock fans but then again I put 4 Coolermaster R4's in the door which blow a ton of air. Not to mention my front 200mm fan isn't really blowing air on anything.
> 
> Also found a set of G.Skill RAM that actually matches the Asus motherboard color scheme. It also happens to be CL8 so better timings than my prior CL9 kit.


Looks good. I would cover That SLI bridge with something that matched the rest of you rig and I would use one of those custom PSU stickers floating around the forums.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

I need help and I need it fast. I got the last of my parts today and did a bench test to make sure everything was working and it is, but I am stuck because it does not seems that I can install the Xigmatek CLF series 120mm and 200mm fans. It seems the screws they give you with the fans are to big for the holes in the fans, and the heads of the screws are to small for the screw hols int he 600T SE. On top of that the 200mm I bought the screws only allow you to setup exhaust. I swear it has been one thing after another with this build. But what can I do to remedy my problems with these fans? Also I bought a Xigmatek 4 in 3 HDD cage and could use some advice installing that. Thank you all so much for your help I have been pulling my hair out trying to put this build together.


----------



## longroadtrip

the xigmatek cage just slides into place.










as for the fans, you just need to get some longer screws.I used 5mm screws on mine.


----------



## vitality

Your white LED's looked so much better than red


----------



## longroadtrip

?? never had red...those are blue led's


----------



## vitality

I was talking about Robilar ^.^


----------



## longroadtrip

LOL...got it...might want to direct your post or quote the message if you aren't responding to the message right above yours.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Hey longroadtrip,

I figured out that the screws that hold the orange fan on the 4 in 3 HDD cage in place are the right length for the 120mm fans the only thing is the head of those screws is still to narrow. I am going to go get some screws tomorrow at Lowes and I will take one of the screws from the HDD cage and one of the original screws that came with the case as reference. I am going with all purple fans for a total of 7 120mm fans and 1 200mm. That is a total of 32 screws I need to buy. Thanks for your help longroadtrip and everyone else I really do appreciate it. I am going to star the build up again tomorrow as it is late and I am really tired. Goodnight yall!


----------



## longroadtrip

No worries...looking forward to seeing a purple build!


----------



## Leudast

Hey peeps,

I'm planning a build with the 600t and was wondering if you fine folks could take a look at the airflow I'm planning.

Notes:
-Using a h100 top mounted rad, with two cougar 120mm fans on top (possibly 2 more on bottom for a push/pull if they will fit). And yes I'm removing the top 200mm.
-Going to replace the rear 120mm exhaust with a cougar 120mm intake, hoping to have that pull in air for my rad.
-Going to remove the HDD cages and place my HDD up in a 5.25 bay. Replacing the front 200mm with something better (more CFM/quieter) hoping that will supply air two the graphics cards
-Planning on SLI-ing two MSI TFIII 570s

Okay, so I'm going to include a pic of the airflow map I've made. I'm really quite a n00b at this so rip it apart if I've failed miserably. Suggestions and comments are welcome too =)

Also, I'd like to get away with using the clear side panel instead of the mesh. I know that'll hurt the airflow though..


----------



## longroadtrip

Reverse your top exhaust and your rear intake. You only need the 1 rear exhaust and the H100 will perform better with the cooler air from outside the case being drawn in. Similar to this:










(Full disclosure, I have a 120mm fan in a Xigmatek drive cage in my 5.25 bays)


----------



## morphus1

What he said ^^

PS: My SE wins hands down!


----------



## Fantomau

Best to use the top as intake, not exhaust.


----------



## Leudast

/facepalm. Yep, that makes a lot more sense to do it that way. Nifty idea with the Xigmatek drive cage, I'm not sure about the front of the 600t but does it pull air through the front of the case? Are those bay doors mesh?


----------



## morphus1

^^ yes


----------



## longroadtrip

yes...here's a photo from the front:


----------



## morphus1

Just showing off, I'm so proud.


































































EDIT: 360 rad up top, 120 on exhaust (external)


----------



## longroadtrip

Very nice build morphus1!


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15188795*
> Very nice build morphus1!


that made it all worth while, Yes i need praise to feel complete ;P


----------



## Fantomau

I like my full side acrylic window on my SE better


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

whats a good 200mm fan for the front fan on the 600t


----------



## dummy12

I just got my Rheosmart 6 fan controller today, and I plan to install it soon. Is there a way to remove the tool-less optical drive holder so I can screw in the controller? Also it's kinda not sitting flush with the front panel, it pops out just a little bit, is that the front panel's fault or the controller is a little out of shape?


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


Just showing off, I'm so proud.


Spectacular! What did you paint the Sabertooth with? And what's the white stuff on the video cards?


----------



## morphus1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*


Spectacular! What did you paint the Sabertooth with? And what's the white stuff on the video cards?


Radiator paint (spray=


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dummy12*


I just got my Rheosmart 6 fan controller today, and I plan to install it soon. Is there a way to remove the tool-less optical drive holder so I can screw in the controller? Also it's kinda not sitting flush with the front panel, it pops out just a little bit, is that the front panel's fault or the controller is a little out of shape?


Notice on the tool-less clip, the top of it? Place a downward pressure on it and the top will come out of it's metal holder in the case.










if it is popped out a little bit, it could be the controller. What I would do is just line it up where you want it and if necessary, drill new holes in the side of the controller. It's what I did with my dvd drive when I stealthed it.


----------



## sotos

sorri Two Post


----------



## sotos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotos*


hello to a few days I will be ready


----------



## dummy12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


Notice on the tool-less clip, the top of it? Place a downward pressure on it and the top will come out of it's metal holder in the case.










if it is popped out a little bit, it could be the controller. What I would do is just line it up where you want it and if necessary, drill new holes in the side of the controller. It's what I did with my dvd drive when I stealthed it.


Thanks for the quick reply







+rep!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


Now you can mount 2 fans under the top grill, the rad underneath the grill and 2 fans installed on bottom of rad, Just not 2 fans/rad/2fans inside. 2 fans outside with rad and 2 fans inside will work.


Inside the case, on any mobo I've seen, you cannot mount a rad and fans unless you use crappy thin 120mm fans and even then it still won't fit with most mobos.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


This is on my previous 650D case, But using 2 120x20mm fans.










Put the top fans thats on the rad, on top of the grill of the 600T, with the rad mounted to the inside top of the case and the other 2 fans installed on rad, It will fit.


That won't work in a 600T. I have one of the few H100 push/pull 600T cases and I had to do a serious mod to achieve it. Looks like you just barely managed to squeeze those two sets of fans in the 650D. Nice mobo for that build. BTW, if you're using 20mm thick fans please link to them. I wouldn't expect 20mm fans to be very good, but you picture looks like they're standard 25mm thick fans.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


Guys, thank you all. I have to agree with LONGROADTRIP her, judging from his pic, there is no room to mount bottom 120s.

May I should just go with the H80 instead?


Even with just one set of fans, the H100 still beats the H80 by a couple of degrees. According to Corsair, using push/pull on an H100 will only make a 1 or 2c difference anyway. If you have the 600T case, go with the H100. You won't be sorry. (note, the H80 uses push/pull because it has a thicker rad). With one set of good fans (like the stock fans) there are no issues with the H100 since it doesn't _need_ push/pull.

As for a significant temp difference, there's no such thing between the hydro coolers. If you're looking for a 10c difference, you're not going to see it. When I switched from an H70 push/pull to an H100 push/pull, both mounted in the top of my case as exhaust, I got a 7c decrease in temps documented here:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-club-266.html

Here is the H100 installed push/pull:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-club-264.html

You guys should try reading the thread. I know it's long, but every question you have has already been answered. (I will scan through long threads just stopping long enough to view the pictures and read if I find something interesting).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leudast*


Hey peeps,

I'm planning a build with the 600t and was wondering if you fine folks could take a look at the airflow I'm planning.

Okay, so I'm going to include a pic of the airflow map I've made. I'm really quite a n00b at this so rip it apart if I've failed miserably. Suggestions and comments are welcome too =)

Also, I'd like to get away with using the clear side panel instead of the mesh. I know that'll hurt the airflow though..











It all depends on your personal preference. If you change the H100 to intake you will get higher case temps. I think the configuration in your picture is worth a try. However, if your video cards exhaust out the back of the case then your rear 120mm intake fan will draw that warm air back into the case. My H100 is set up as exhaust and my temps are great. However, I'm using push/pull and you are only using one set of fans on your H100. In your position, I might choose to use the H100 as intake so the fans would be pushing through the rad instead of pulling. I think, to make this decision, since all you have to do is turn the fans upside down, I would try both. Record your temps for both (including your video card temps and chipset temps) and then select the configuration that works best for you. Don't forget to post your findings here. We'd all be interested in seeing how it goes. Also, I would recommend using an air filiter on whatever you decide to use as intake.

Here is my airflow diagrams before changing from the H70 and after installing the H100:










In both cases I was happy with my temps. The H100 is getting a 7c average lower cpu temp than the H70.

@morphus1

Sweet assed build there bud.


----------



## bicen

Made some more changes. I look back at the first one i posted and I laugh, I am addicted to this build!!! gahhh, just installed the new Kingston SSD, just waiting for my Lampton Touch and my Demci filters then I think I can take a break for a while... Until I decided to try a water cooled build. haha... eek.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

OH MY GOONIE GOO GOO'S!

I am so frustrated! Every time I start to make some progress in this build I hit a brick wall. And what makes me hit this wall is the same thing every damn time, SCREWS! First it was the screws with the fans, which I was taken care of when I picked up some screws, nuts and washers at Lowe's. I actually got the top two 120mm fans installed as well as the front 200mm and the 120mm on the HDD cage. Now I have no screws to screw into the HDD cage. Here is the kicker when I find a screw that is the right diameter but to long, when I take it to Lowe's they are lost because the screws that come with most PC hardware are metric and the people at Lowe's aren't smart enough to stock metric screws. So it ends up being a game of guess the screw which I get to play again in the morning since I need screws for the HDD cage.

I have to ask everyone here, were your first builds the same, and as frustrating as mine? Anyway thank you for letting me vent and for all of your help as it is really much appreciated.


----------



## bicen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37*


OH MY GOONIE GOO GOO'S!

I am so frustrated! Every time I start to make some progress in this build I hit a brick wall. And what makes me hit this wall is the same thing every damn time, SCREWS! First it was the screws with the fans, which I was taken care of when I picked up some screws, nuts and washers at Lowe's. I actually got the top two 120mm fans installed as well as the front 200mm and the 120mm on the HDD cage. Now I have no screws to screw into the HDD cage. Here is the kicker when I find a screw that is the right diameter but to long, when I take it to Lowe's they are lost because the screws that come with most PC hardware are metric and the people at Lowe's aren't smart enough to stock metric screws. So it ends up being a game of guess the screw which I get to play again in the morning since I need screws for the HDD cage.

I have to ask everyone here, were your first builds the same, and as frustrating as mine? Anyway thank you for letting me vent and for all of your help as it is really much appreciated.


I've been working on this build for 2 months now and have driven 45 minutes to MicroCenter nearly 20 times just for simple stuff, much of it was purchased on Amazon with their 2 day free shipping and 30 day no ask return policy... How could I ever stop? Every time I hit a wall I just happen to stumble on something new online that I've never seen at the store. I've ended up spending well over 2 grand on the tower alone.


----------



## longroadtrip

HDD and DVD screws you need are M3x6mm(DVD) and UNC 6-32 6mm(HDD) As for other case screws, M3 and UNC 6-32 of varying lengths will work. Occasionally you might come across an M4 screw.


----------



## Mergatroid

I stuck this up on Youtube. Just a bit of a slide show....


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice work Mergatroid!


----------



## dummy12

I just finished installing my fan controller and 4 side panel fans, I can't help but feel really satisfied about this set up. The 600T is the second case I've worked with but it's technically still my first computer build and working with this case is just fantastic



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm also happy to report that the smart fan technology on the Rheosmart 6 works like a charm







. On auto it runs my fans to the PWM settings on my motherboard and on manual I can set them from 0% to 100% just fine. The only downside are the extra wires from the fan controller to my fans, I was able to route them so they're not just out in the open but it's not as pretty as I'd like it to be. I should get an optical drive soon and also I'd like to put that Vantec HD tray in the top two 5.25" bays eventually

I can probably go on and on about the 600T but bottom line is I love this case and I can't wait to see what I can do with it in the future


----------



## longroadtrip

Let's see some inside shots!


----------



## Nacious

View attachment 232273

View attachment 232274

View attachment 232275

View attachment 232276

View attachment 232277


First computer i have ever build. The only thing left to do is upgrade my ram.


----------



## longroadtrip

nice H50 mod!


----------



## atomicfr33x

Hello allz..

So I am an avid reader of Atomic magazine here in Australia since it's inception, they are all about modding and water cooling. Anyway I have been reading through this board for about two weeks now and have a question.

I have a Corsair 600T Graphite. I am on the verge of upgrading to..

moboASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 Motherboard

ramCorsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3

ssdCorsair Force Series 3 120GB SSD [x2 RAID-0]

cpuIntel i7 2600k

I currently have all the front drive bays in the 600T full with an optical and three hot-swap drive bays. Have an ATI HD6970 onboard and a Corsair AX1200 PSU.

I was sold on the Corsair Hydro series for cooling the i7 2600k, but all this EK and Koolace chatter has me excited!

My current thoughts are mounting a 240-rad on the inside front, drawing air inward.. PLUS.. a 120-rad on the rear drawing air inward.. THEN.. replacing the top 200-fan with some top-of-the-range twin 120-fans, drawing air out of the case.. the idea being hot air goes up-and-out!

I'm also of the thought that I will get the Mnpctech full clear side panel for the 600T and have holes pre-drilled for mounting big tube reservoir(s) on the inside of the panel, with Dripless QDs for the reservoir(s) for removing the panel in transit for my regular LAN day out and easy access inside the case when required.

Finally it strikes me as suitable to have two reservoirs, ONE for the CPU 120-rad loop and ANOTHER for the GPU (ATI 6970) 240-rad loop.. OR.. Have the CPU and the GPU on the 240-rad loop and use a heat exchange plate on the 120-rad loop.. I am a home brewer and use heat exchange plate on my beer brewing setup and therefore know those plates are highly effective at bringing boiling liquid down to 20'C very quickly..

So, the questions..

1. Is the inward and outward draws of cool and warm air okay or daft?

2. What's the thoughts on having dual loops, and what do you think about the heat exchanger loop idea?

Cheers!


----------



## longroadtrip

1. Depends on your setup really. Some people get better temps that way, I am the opposite. 240 rad in the top as intake, 120mm exhaust on back, 120mm intake in 5.25 bays, 200mm intake fans.

2. Understand you will have to mod your case by either cutting your bottom 5.25 bay or cutting your case floor to fit a 240 rad in the front of the case.

There is absolutely no need for a dual loop on this system. You aren't running enough to justify it(use the space saved to make room for more rads,) that being said, you will need at least 2 240 and most likely more to properly cool this system (if oc'ing.) I would run a 240 in the top and a 200 in the front on 1 loop. If that wasn't enough rad cooling, would then add either 2-240s in the door mesh or 240x240 in the door.

Person I would talk to is CesarNYC, his w/c loop is incredible.

Heat exchanger could be a fun idea though, it would be interesting to see how it performs.

By the way..thanks for the reps today!!! Not sure who left them but they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicfr33x;15196798*
> Hello allz..
> 
> So I am an avid reader of Atomic magazine here in Australia since it's inception, they are all about modding and water cooling. Anyway I have been reading through this board for about two weeks now and have a question.
> 
> I have a Corsair 600T Graphite. I am on the verge of upgrading to..
> 
> moboASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 Motherboard
> 
> ramCorsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
> 
> ssdCorsair Force Series 3 120GB SSD [x2 RAID-0]
> 
> cpuIntel i7 2600k
> 
> I currently have all the front drive bays in the 600T full with an optical and three hot-swap drive bays. Have an ATI HD6970 onboard and a Corsair AX1200 PSU.
> 
> I was sold on the Corsair Hydro series for cooling the i7 2600k, but all this EK and Koolace chatter has me excited!
> 
> My current thoughts are mounting a 240-rad on the inside front, drawing air inward.. PLUS.. a 120-rad on the rear drawing air inward.. THEN.. replacing the top 200-fan with some top-of-the-range twin 120-fans, drawing air out of the case.. the idea being hot air goes up-and-out!
> 
> I'm also of the thought that I will get the Mnpctech full clear side panel for the 600T and have holes pre-drilled for mounting big tube reservoir(s) on the inside of the panel, with Dripless QDs for the reservoir(s) for removing the panel in transit for my regular LAN day out and easy access inside the case when required.
> 
> Finally it strikes me as suitable to have two reservoirs, ONE for the CPU 120-rad loop and ANOTHER for the GPU (ATI 6970) 240-rad loop.. OR.. Have the CPU and the GPU on the 240-rad loop and use a heat exchange plate on the 120-rad loop.. I am a home brewer and use heat exchange plate on my beer brewing setup and therefore know those plates are highly effective at bringing boiling liquid down to 20'C very quickly..
> 
> So, the questions..
> 
> 1. Is the inward and outward draws of cool and warm air okay or daft?
> 
> 2. What's the thoughts on having dual loops, and what do you think about the heat exchanger loop idea?
> 
> Cheers!


Greetings fellow 600t water cooler. Welcome to the fringe of 600T cooling. To answer your questions:
1. I would orientate the rads and fan directions exactly as you described. The rads will perform best drawing cool air in and using the top two 120s exhausting air out will keep your mobo from suffering any ill effects. I use a similar set up.

2.Dual loops can have advantages when heavily over clocking multiple components, but with your rad set up it may be tricky. First, you are going to need multiple pumps and reservoirs, which means more cost. They do sell some nice looking dual loop koolance bay res/pump combos, or you could find space for two pumps and two separate reservoirs (I really like your idea about the reservoirs hooked up to a clear side panel), but finding the space and making it look good can be a challenge. Also with the dual loop (parallel set up) you lose the advantage of having a back up pump in case one of them goes down (series set up), if one pump dies you could loose either the GPU or the CPU. The good news with a dual loop is your GPU over clock will not impact your CPU and vice versa, so you might be able to push your 24/7 OC further on your rig.

I would like to see what you mean by heat exchange plate for the CPU, as many types of coolers have heat exchange plates. Also, I am with Longroadtrip, if you have access to a 200mm rad like the Phobya, I would use that in lieu of a 240mm rad up front. First because a 200mm rad will perform better then a single 240mm rad, and second because it won't require any mods other then mounting the fans to the case. Now if you don't have access to the 200mm rad, don't like the 200mm fan selection, or you just want to mod the front for fun , I would say go big and mod two 240 rads up front. I have seen it done and it looked pretty awesome.

As far as your rad distribution, I think 240mm of rad per water block is the generally accepted goal to shoot for. You can do the same thing with less rad but it might require louder pump setting or fans.

Sounds like you are going to be putting together a truly unique build, please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15193465*
> Even with just one set of fans, the H100 still beats the H80 by a couple of degrees. According to Corsair, using push/pull on an H100 will only make a 1 or 2c difference anyway. If you have the 600T case, go with the H100. You won't be sorry. (note, the H80 uses push/pull because it has a thicker rad). With one set of good fans (like the stock fans) there are no issues with the H100 since it doesn't _need_ push/pull.
> 
> As for a significant temp difference, there's no such thing between the hydro coolers. If you're looking for a 10c difference, you're not going to see it. When I switched from an H70 push/pull to an H100 push/pull, both mounted in the top of my case as exhaust, I got a 7c decrease in temps documented here...


I already requested pricing and stock from my supplier for the H100. I did mention to them to look and see if the have the batch/lot code that has the faulty fan controller or not.


----------



## CTV

I placed my H100 on order. Will probably get it tomorrow. Did confirm with the supplier that they don't have the batch with faulty fan controllers in stock


----------



## atomicfr33x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;15197924*
> Greetings fellow 600t water cooler. Welcome to the fringe of 600T cooling.


thanks for the assistance and the warm greeting.. very kind!


----------



## Robilar

FYI, even though the Bitfenix 200mm fans fit in the 600T, they are crap... 600 RPM and barely enough air to move a piece of paper. I returned them and ordered a pair of Xigmatek's from Newegg.

The Bitfenix 120's are pretty decent though and the white LED spectre's match the stock white 200mm fans near perfectly.


----------



## atomicfr33x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;15197924*
> if you have access to a 200mm rad like the Phobya, I would use that in lieu of a 240mm rad up front.


hey hey.. I see where you're headed.. I saw a 200mm rad in your rig photos and went Googling.. of course I quickly side stepped the Antec 200mm (should actually erase it from my search history) and soon discovered the Phobya Xtreme 200.. BOOM!! purrrfect..

on the same site i found the MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 120 Elegant Plexi series radiator Rev. 2 and there's a (240mm version too)

btw I luv the hiding of the SSD behind the drive trays.. ur build is now my desktop wallpaper


----------



## longroadtrip

can't wait to see what you do with your 600t, should be very interesting!

@Robilar...the xiggy's are basically the same thing as the Corsair fans...made by the same manufacturer...I've been running them in mine since April.


----------



## Robilar

I should have gottent the Xigmatek red's in the first place but wanted to give the Bitfenix fans a go as their 120's are really decent. Should have gone with my first instinct.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I should have gottent the Xigmatek red's in the first place but wanted to give the Bitfenix fans a go as their 120's are really decent. Should have gone with my first instinct.


I am liking these a lot, but you have to use zipties or make your own holes. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835146003


----------



## longroadtrip

I had been wondering how they were going to perform. The stats looked a little underwhelming to me. I've heard good things about the 120s though. I picked up their internal USB 3.0 cable and it works good.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


I am liking these a lot, but you have to use zipties or make your own holes. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835146003


Tried those as well. Not a fan of zipties. Not to mention using it as a top exhaust bumps it right against the motherboard (being 30mm).


----------



## Pendulum

I'm really interested in the white 600T, has anybody experienced any discoloration with the paint?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Tried those as well. Not a fan of zipties. Not to mention using it as a top exhaust bumps it right against the motherboard (being 30mm).


Yea, I use the stock fan for the top and the NZXT for the side and front.


----------



## alw71

Is it best to put the H100 fans into the pump or the front fan controller? Anyone?
Ta!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I'm really interested in the white 600T, has anybody experienced any discoloration with the paint?


I've never heard of any discoloration, but the SE case is only a few months old. What kind of discoloration are you worried about?

@alw71...if you want the pump to control the fans, put them into the pump. If you want the fan controller to control them, put them into the controller. I have mine in the pump and it does just fine.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


I've never heard of any discoloration, but the SE case is only a few months old. What kind of discoloration are you worried about?

@alw71...if you want the pump to control the fans, put them into the pump. If you want the fan controller to control them, put them into the controller. I have mine in the pump and it does just fine.


Since the case has plastic, there's always that worry that it can yellow.


----------



## keto

I haven't looked at cases in several years, and didn't realize how far we'd advanced with respect to cable management, space management, etc yada. Picked up a 600T last week based on a store salesman's rec + flipping thru this thread. Wow, I am THRILLED with it...I don't have or need a lot of bling, just like a clean look and space to work in. What a pleasure this was to put together, the only thing that slowed me down a touch was pulling the front fascia to get at the box below the drive cages.

In progress:

















All done:









I feel guilty about leaving those wires around the water block loose, need to clean that up to match the rest of it!


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15201932*
> I've never heard of any discoloration, but the SE case is only a few months old. What kind of discoloration are you worried about?


I'm a little worried that the case may turn slightly yellow or gray over time from low quality paint or UV exposure.

The statement below helped ease me, I'll continue to look into this case before I purchase it, I may just go with the black case to remove the possible fade problem altogether.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12491402*
> White 600T was delayed while we evaluated UV fading. The 600T has steel and plastic parts and if you paint them with inexpensive paint, you'll see the steel and plastic parts fade differently over time. We have some competitors white cases in the lab, and after only about two months the plastic and steel are completely different shades of white. If you want to see it yourself and you have a white case, put a quarter on it and leave it there for two weeks. Then remove the quarter and look at the difference in color. (this may take longer if the room your computer is in rarely sees sunlight or has the lights on)
> 
> That kind of fading isn't acceptable to us so we've been trying different types of paint and different paint/powder coating techniques. We've pretty much got it figured out now, so we've got our stuff in final qual (which takes a few weeks) and the cases will ship in March, which means they'll arrive in stores in April.
> 
> Sorry for the delay there, but we felt it was the right thing to do to delay the case (and add significant cost) by going to a higher quality paint with a lot more UV fade resistance.


----------



## longroadtrip

got ya..I didn't even think about the plastic vs. metal...I had heard the paint was UV protected though.


----------



## vitality

Got my 2nd 580!!!

I have to RMA my 600t though.. lol. So that's why cable management is so bad.. the fan controller went out on me last night.


----------



## longroadtrip

They are going to send you a whole new case? I thought they were just sending out the fan controller board on those types of RMAs.


----------



## vitality

Yup. whole new case.


----------



## longroadtrip

Wow...in some ways that's really cool, but in other ways, a pain in the buttocks...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nacious;15196370*
> First computer i have ever build. The only thing left to do is upgrade my ram.


I really like the way that res is mounted. Nice job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dummy12;15195607*
> I just finished installing my fan controller and 4 side panel fans, I can't help but feel really satisfied about this set up. The 600T is the second case I've worked with but it's technically still my first computer build and working with this case is just fantastic
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm also happy to report that the smart fan technology on the Rheosmart 6 works like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On auto it runs my fans to the PWM settings on my motherboard and on manual I can set them from 0% to 100% just fine. The only downside are the extra wires from the fan controller to my fans, I was able to route them so they're not just out in the open but it's not as pretty as I'd like it to be. I should get an optical drive soon and also I'd like to put that Vantec HD tray in the top two 5.25" bays eventually
> 
> I can probably go on and on about the 600T but bottom line is I love this case and I can't wait to see what I can do with it in the future


I didn't know that fan controller had any type of auto control. You say it operates the fans by using the PWM settings on your mobo. Does it plug into the CPU_FAN or CASE_FAN header and run all the fans as if they were one fan or can you plug each fan into a different fan_header if you have them available? It seems like a good compromise for a controller with no display.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15198303*
> I already requested pricing and stock from my supplier for the H100. I did mention to them to look and see if the have the batch/lot code that has the faulty fan controller or not.


Good idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicfr33x;15199957*
> btw I luv the hiding of the SSD behind the drive trays.. ur build is now my desktop wallpaper


He he he, Cesar has a fan......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;15200137*
> I am liking these a lot, but you have to use zipties or make your own holes. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146003


That's the same fan I am using (and I think CesayNYC is using). Works great. Be warned, it's 30mm thick.

@keto

Very nice. I agree, it's definitely one of the best cases on the market.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15206326*
> They are going to send you a whole new case? I thought they were just sending out the fan controller board on those types of RMAs.


I agree. I would much prefer to replace the fan controller board than rip my entire computer apart.

For anyone who's in Canada and interested in the 600T or other Corsair products, Memory Express is offering free shipping on all Corsair cases this week only. Sorry for the late information but I haven't been on their site this week until today.

On an off note, I was on Future Shop's site today (Canadian Big Box Electronics Store purchased by Best Buy) and on a whim just did a search for "tablet". Up popped the HP Touchpad, and although it said Sold Out (not available on the web) it said my local store had stock for $99. I rushed down only to be told "they've been sold out for months".







I gave them crap for not keeping their website updated.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

I need everyone's help. I am so close to finishing this build but I am hitting a wall again. I can't figure out how to connect the front panel connecters on the Crosshair IV Formula. When I get everything connected the LED's on the top panel work but the Power and Reset buttons don't do what they are supposed to do. Am I connecting these wrong and if I am how do I connect them?

Please help me, you would have my eternal gratitude.


----------



## longroadtrip

Reverse the power leads...asus mobos have a nifty little header that you can attach the cables to that has what they should be on the side...


----------



## vitality

I would rather get a new case than just a fan controller header.

I do like rebuilding pc's though


----------



## longroadtrip

That's actually really cool of them. I always ask them to just send me the part....The last thing I want to do is remove all the cable management I spent a week laying out. (Sleeving, custom cable lengths, cable clips, etc.)


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicfr33x;15199957*
> hey hey.. I see where you're headed.. I saw a 200mm rad in your rig photos and went Googling.. of course I quickly side stepped the Antec 200mm (should actually erase it from my search history) and soon discovered the Phobya Xtreme 200.. BOOM!! purrrfect..
> 
> on the same site i found the MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 120 Elegant Plexi series radiator Rev. 2 and there's a (240mm version too)
> 
> btw I luv the hiding of the SSD behind the drive trays.. ur build is now my desktop wallpaper


thanks, I stole that idea off of some high end case that I can no longer remember. Works well in the 600T too. I like aquatuning for my water cooling shopping too, they have a nice selection and they ship fast. I am actually moving away from the 600T sadly, so we need new members to carry on the fight. The 600T can be a serious water-cooling case.

edit: is it time to switch avatars already?


----------



## vitality

my cable management sucks now anyways since i basically took it apart trying to make sure its the fan controller, haha.


----------



## Robilar

Can't imagine why anyone would actually turn the fan controller down. At full speed the Corsair fans make virtually no noise (and don't push very much air).


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildingFirst37;15206663*
> I need everyone's help. I am so close to finishing this build but I am hitting a wall again. I can't figure out how to connect the front panel connecters on the Crosshair IV Formula. When I get everything connected the LED's on the top panel work but the Power and Reset buttons don't do what they are supposed to do. Am I connecting these wrong and if I am how do I connect them?
> 
> Please help me, you would have my eternal gratitude.


What do the power and reset buttons do now? If they're connected properly you may have options for them in the BIOS. Check to make sure you have the power button set for power off and not sleep. It could also be set so you have to hold it in for a few seconds before anything happens.


----------



## Grimfire

So I got everything in the mail and put it all together. Sign me up guys. =D










Waiting on my 212 Plus to come in the mail... I dont really know how to manage the cables left over from the power supply either..


----------



## Sagaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grimfire*


So I got everything in the mail and put it all together. Sign me up guys. =D










Waiting on my 212 Plus to come in the mail... I dont really know how to manage the cables left over from the power supply either..


I have my surplus cables stuffed under the HDD bay. Why did you put your HDD in the top HDD bay? You can easily put it in the lower one and remove the top one alltogether, better airflow that way.


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


What do the power and reset buttons do now? If they're connected properly you may have options for them in the BIOS. Check to make sure you have the power button set for power off and not sleep. It could also be set so you have to hold it in for a few seconds before anything happens.


Actually I figured that out and I actually finished my build except for needing to tidy up the cables that I put through the grommets which was all of them lol. I did run into another problem. I ordered some Y cables that were supposed to be 2 male to 1 female but they came the opposite way, so I ended up having to connect all 8 of my Xigmatek fans to the psu. It took me forever to get it done but it is done and kicking butt! I am running Metro 2033 at the absolute highest setting in DX11 like it was melted butter being poured through a basketball net. And The Witcher 2 I am running everything set to the absolute max and with Ubersampling turned on without any issue or frame rate drop.

I an loving this computer and I am loving this case! Since I have the SE version of the case and 8 purple LED fans, it looks like Barney is trying to eat his way out of a Clone Trooper lol. The purple looks amazing, I am so glad that I went with that color of led fan. I know the first thing people are going to say, yall want to see pictures. And I will take a couple pics tomorrow so you can see what is looks like all lit up.

I want to thank everyone in this thread for their help in this build. I would especially like to thank longraodtrip, Mergatroid, and everyone else that helped sorry I forget names easily. I would also really like to thank Marcus22 as his computer that inspired the cooling setup in my own case.

Goodnight everyone it is 2:30am here in Cali and I am really tired, yall have a great nights sleep and a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


Wow...in some ways that's really cool, but in other ways, a pain in the buttocks...


Thats because the fan controller on the 600T is wired in and the cables plug into the controller board, Unlike on the 650D where its just screwed in.


----------



## CTV

Just got my H100 kit! Yay! And its not the faulty fan controller batch!


----------



## Calibos

Please Kind Sirs, would you be so kind as to admit my humble noobness to your most exclusive of clubs?









Heres the deal. I've got an MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr which will be getting an.....eh, Twin for SLI in a few weeks. Putting aside the fact that I need to redo the thermal paste because this thing is running nearly 100ºC with the BF3 beta with the side panel off and a 120mm fan aimed at it, well, I know this thing vents internally in the case and could really do with some mesh panel side mounted fans, but I really really don't want to hide it nor the Mobo, H100 pump, Ram etc. ie. I really want to use the windowed sidepanel.

So here is what I came up with to try and achieve that while at the same time not have the H100/CPU affect GPU temps nor the GPU affect H100/CPU temps.










I also wanted to do the minimum of destructive non reversable mods to the case.

The plan is to leave the front 200mm in place although perhaps I should snip the fan power cables and just let the intake from the 2 push fans on the H100 spin the 200mm blades??

I reckon the H100 can fit here with just a small slot cut out in the base of the case to let it drop down the 3/4 inch it needs. I think the Pump hoses can reach this area. The H100 will be ducted with dividers that isolate the airflow from the rest of the case and direct it up into the back of the 5.25" bays. Do I let the positive pressure push it out the front of the 5.25" bays or do I fit a single 120mm fan to help it out of the case or would a 120mm fan actually hinder the exhaust instead of helping it?

In the bottom behind the PSU I would drill out holes and duct and mount another 120mm fan to feed air to the graphics cards. I could also remove some PCI blanking plates and fit a 120mmoutside on the rear of the case to feed air to the graphics cards from that direction too. I'd have a divider to prevent most of the PSU exhaust from being sucked right back in this fan.

Top rear 120mm and Top 200mm would be exhaust.

If you can 3D visualise the ducted/enclosed H100 Push/Pull rad being mounted towards the cable management side of the case you might see that about 20% of the front 200mm airflow bypasses the H100 ducting between it and the Windowed side panel feeding a little air to the Mobo/Graphics card area but more importantly the 2x green 40mm fans could pull from this area feeding a HDD enclosure mounted in the bottom 5.25" bay and a further 2x 40mm fans on the other side of the enclosure exhausting into the main 5.25" exhaust airstream.

I'd either get an external bluray drive and undermount it to the desk or perhaps seeing as I wouldn't need to use it except to install some programmes I might be able to fit an internal version under the top case vent, .ie out of sight but easily accessable.

What say you??









Few more pics:


----------



## iLLGT3

^ clean!!


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;15213294*
> ^ clean!!


Maybe I am not up to date with the venacular of youth but, when you say 'Clean', do you mean, "Thats sick Man!!"??

or do you mean...

"Clean your case dude!!"










Maybe the pics make it look dirty but its not. Haven't done much cable management to speak of till I finalise what I am doing mod wise


----------



## longroadtrip

Personally this is the way I would do it:










1. Move your hdd's up into the 5.25 bays with something similar to a xigmatek bay converter. This will allow you to put a fan in the 5.25 bays while still being able to put your drives in. You won't have to give up your optical drive.

Xigmatek 4 in 3 bay converter

2. Keep your H100 right where it is. There is really no noticeable difference in performance doing push/pull on the H100 because pump and fan speed is controlled by the H100 via profiles. The biggest thing you can do to affect temps is to provide it with cooler ambient air. By having the front fan in the drive bays and a rear fan exhausting, you are creating a decent airflow that will pull the warmer H100 air straight out of the case before it gets to the gpu's.

3. The fan behind the GPU's should be set to exhaust. Even though the cards do vent out the sides, they don't pull air in from the rear. Exhaust it quicker by keeping that fan as an exhaust.

4. Switch the front 200mm to 2 120mm fans as intake. This will pull even more cooler air into the case than a single 200mm. Very easy mod.

5. Eliminate the drive cages sitting in the bottom of the case and put 120mm intakes in their place. This will push the cooler intake air to the GPU's giving them cooler ambient air.


----------



## CTV

I hooked up my new H100 outside my chassis just to see if the pump works and fan controller.

The pump appears to work as I can hear ir a little. The fans plugged into the unit do not spin up at all - irrespective if I press the fan controller button or not (even if I hold it in for a couple of seconds).

What worries me the most is that NO lights light up on the waterblock/pump at all - no matter how I press or hold the controller button?!?!

Is this normal?


----------



## longroadtrip

Do you have the 3 pin and the molex plugged in for the pump?


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15215220*
> Do you have the 3 pin and the molex plugged in for the pump?


Yes, the molex as well as the 3pin (1 wire) motherboard fan rpm header. I also ensures that my unit is not from the batch/lot code that has the faulty fan controllers. What do you think?


----------



## longroadtrip

Do you have the mobo fan headers disabled? If not, I would take it back as defective.


----------



## Doc1355

Here is my 600t Se


----------



## longroadtrip

Sleeving looks great! Get rid of the extra drive cage though...aside from that, a really nice, clean build!


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15216724*
> Sleeving looks great! Get rid of the extra drive cage though...aside from that, a really nice, clean build!


Thanks man!
I'll do it as soon as i find some time..


----------



## Fantomau

Nice sys. Whats that bar thing above the PSU?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos;15213171*
> Please Kind Sirs, would you be so kind as to admit my humble noobness to your most exclusive of clubs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the deal. I've got an MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr which will be getting an.....eh, Twin for SLI in a few weeks. Putting aside the fact that I need to redo the thermal paste because this thing is running nearly 100ºC with the BF3 beta with the side panel off and a 120mm fan aimed at it, well, I know this thing vents internally in the case and could really do with some mesh panel side mounted fans, but I really really don't want to hide it nor the Mobo, H100 pump, Ram etc. ie. I really want to use the windowed sidepanel.
> 
> So here is what I came up with to try and achieve that while at the same time not have the H100/CPU affect GPU temps nor the GPU affect H100/CPU temps.


I am very interested in seeing what that fan set up does to your temps. I would not have thought to use the HDD cage fan as an exhaust. Very innovative!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355;15216676*
> Here is my 600t Se


Nicely done. While I will admit, at first I did not understand the fascination of putting enough paracord into your case to deploy a platoon, your sleeving looks amazing.

:aaskull:Well guys, its official, I have crossed over. A build log is in the making but here is a teaser....


----------



## longroadtrip

For those that asked to follow my new M8 build, here is the link to the build log:

Longroadtrip's AquaCube


----------



## Bobobearx

Attachment 232571

damn, the fans suck on this case. my video card is idling at 63c. is it possible add any more fans to the case without modding it?


----------



## CTV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


Do you have the mobo fan headers disabled? If not, I would take it back as defective.


Nope, no fan headers are disabled









EDIT: I emailed their technical support with a detailed description and troubleshooting steps I have performed. Hopefully get a repsonce soon on Monday... Just need their confirmation before I take it back. Kinda sucks, was excited to fit it this weekend... * sigh *


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Nicely done. While I will admit, at first I did not understand the fascination of putting enough paracord into your case to deploy a platoon, your sleeving looks amazing.


Thanks m8


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


Nice sys. Whats that bar thing above the PSU?


Its an psu cover form my old case Thermaltake Spedo Advance and i just put it there temporarily until i make a better one


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


Nope, no fan headers are disabled









EDIT: I emailed their technical support with a detailed description and troubleshooting steps I have performed. Hopefully get a repsonce soon on Monday... Just need their confirmation before I take it back. Kinda sucks, was excited to fit it this weekend... * sigh *


Bummer. It always sucks when you get a product that isn't working. Be patient my friend! The wait is worth it. I was very happy with my H100.


----------



## evilghaleon

I had a black 600T, but something just wasn't quite right...so I switched to the SE!


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilghaleon;15223971*
> I had a black 600T, but something just wasn't quite right...so I switched to the SE!


I love the SE myself


----------



## Frontsidebus

Quick camera phone photo... I couldn't help myself, it just had to be done


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilghaleon;15223971*
> I had a black 600T, but something just wasn't quite right...so I switched to the SE!


Nice sys..what are your cpu temps?
And something else..does anybody know how to do a push pull? Cause the fans on the inside are touching the RAM sticks!


----------



## longroadtrip

With the 600t and an H100 in the top, you have to mod your case to do p/p in most instances. There are a couple of mobo's that have the clearance, but I can't think of what the are off the top of my head anymore.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15224875*
> With the 600t and an H100 in the top, you have to mod your case to do p/p in most instances. There are a couple of mobo's that have the clearance, but I can't think of what the are off the top of my head anymore.


So the only solution is Slip Stream Slim huh?


----------



## longroadtrip

pretty much...120x25mm fans typically won't work. The performance gain on doing that (especially with a slipstream) is going to very minute...most likely only a degree at most since they have no static pressure.


----------



## Doc1355

Yeah thats why im not gonna do it








Αnyways thank you


----------



## evilghaleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355;15224782*
> Nice sys..what are your cpu temps?
> And something else..does anybody know how to do a push pull? Cause the fans on the inside are touching the RAM sticks!


I'm at about 32 idle/66 load, but I have the fans on low until I can get new ones. I love Corsair products, but why can't they make a semi-quiet fan?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilghaleon;15225041*
> I'm at about 32 idle/66 load, but I have the fans on low until I can get new ones. I love Corsair products, but why can't they make a semi-quiet fan?


You can have quiet or you can have performance. I'll bet whatever fan you get, if it's quieter it doesn't perform as well. The stock H100 fans are actually really good fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos;15213171*
> Please Kind Sirs, would you be so kind as to admit my humble noobness to your most exclusive of clubs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the deal. I've got an MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr which will be getting an.....eh, Twin for SLI in a few weeks. Putting aside the fact that I need to redo the thermal paste because this thing is running nearly 100ºC with the BF3 beta with the side panel off and a 120mm fan aimed at it, well, I know this thing vents internally in the case and could really do with some mesh panel side mounted fans, but I really really don't want to hide it nor the Mobo, H100 pump, Ram etc. ie. I really want to use the windowed sidepanel.
> 
> So here is what I came up with to try and achieve that while at the same time not have the H100/CPU affect GPU temps nor the GPU affect H100/CPU temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to do the minimum of destructive non reversable mods to the case.


That's a different enough design that it's hard to offer any advice. You're breaking new ground with that one. Looks very interesting though. One piece of advice, dump the 200mm fan. Don't let the other fans just run the 200mm fan blades, you're obstructing flow for no good reason. Since you're going to do such an extensive mod, I would install a better 200mm fan and let it provide air for the H100 (but still keep the 120mm fans). The rad fans may be decent air flow, but they will lose some of it because they have to deal with the rad. A decent 200mm fan (like the NZXT @ 166cfm) should provide lots of cool air for your H100 push/pull setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15215147*
> I hooked up my new H100 outside my chassis just to see if the pump works and fan controller.
> 
> The pump appears to work as I can hear ir a little. The fans plugged into the unit do not spin up at all - irrespective if I press the fan controller button or not (even if I hold it in for a couple of seconds).
> 
> What worries me the most is that NO lights light up on the waterblock/pump at all - no matter how I press or hold the controller button?!?!
> 
> Is this normal?


I feel for ya bud. You've been looking forward to this and it's such a disappointment. It's fairly uncommon for the pump to work but none of the fans or lights on the block. All you can really do is make sure the molex is plugged in all the way. It runs everything, so if you pump is working but nothing else there must be an internal fault in the block.


----------



## (MAB)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;15224622*
> Quick camera phone photo... I couldn't help myself, it just had to be done


Sweet build man! Love the Aperture decal! Where did you get it?


----------



## Frontsidebus

The Valve store.


----------



## staryoshi

Finally ordered a 600T SE, 2 x 6-pin white extensions and a 24-pin white extension (Re-using my black 8-pin extension). I have wanted this bad boy since it was first announced, but could never justify replacing my roxor CM692 ADV... But it's time for a change, I think


----------



## Captain1337

Hello everyone, I have a few questions, this should be the best place to ask since its about the 600T.

Here is the original thread with the questions.


----------



## eySON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus*












dammit! i was going to put the smaller white decal on the window! lol but damn that looks ******* awesome!


----------



## Doc1355

So i figured out a way to do the push/pull config..went 4 degrees celcius down and the optical result is this!


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doc1355*


So i figured out a way to do the push/pull config..went 4 degrees celcius down and the optical result is this!


Tell us how! I also wanna do that


----------



## CTV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doc1355*


So i figured out a way to do the push/pull config..went 4 degrees celcius down and the optical result is this!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*


Tell us how! I also wanna do that


Ya, how did you do that? Looks like a mighty close/tight one. Share please


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


Ya, how did you do that? Looks like a mighty close/tight one. Share please


Probably the Low Profile memory...


----------



## vitality

yes tell us!!!


----------



## Fantomau

LP corsair memory it looks like


----------



## CesarNYC

You will still have to contend with the placement of the 12VATX cable, some boards it will block one of the fans too. But Low profile memory sounds good. Any stability issues with the reduced airflow going to the ram?


----------



## Doc1355

Well guys i will reply in 5 minutes how its done..give me some time cause im in the middle of something


----------



## vitality

been 5 minutes


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


You will still have to contend with the placement of the 12VATX cable, some boards it will block one of the fans too. But Low profile memory sounds good. Any stability issues with the reduced airflow going to the ram?


Yeah, The 8pin is at the very top edge of the board I use (Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z) and when I tried to do P/P with the H100, 1 of the fans on the bottom wouldnt fit due to the location of that 8pin cable.


----------



## Doc1355

So..first of all i think its not possible without low profile memory!
Now what i've done..

I removed the 2 push fans from the top and pulled the radiator a little bit farther away from the mobo to give some space above the Ram sticks..
Then i was able to use only 5 screws instead of 8! I used SMALL SCREWS supplied by Corsair with the case so i made sure they will not interfere with the fans..!
You have to screw only the rad on the case without the fans...!!!
After that its stable and tight. Then you only have to put in place the upper fans but not in the same place as the rad...cause its not where it should be..! Put the fans in the RIGHT position just as if you had an push only config!

I used some tie wraps to do it cause there is no way of putting them with screws!

I hope i was clear and excuse any mistakes









Greetings from Greece


----------



## Captain1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain1337*


Hello everyone, I have a few questions, this should be the best place to ask since its about the 600T.

Here is the original thread with the questions.



Bump


----------



## vitality

can you post some pics of the top of your rad?


----------



## Doc1355

There you go!


----------



## Mergatroid

You're obscuring a piece of the rad because you had to off-set it? I did that with the H70, but I didn't do it with the H100 because I didn't want to obscure a part of the rad. For anyone thinking about doing this, don't forget as well that it depends on where your CPU mounts. This board is almost perfect because the CPU mounts lower on the board. With my board the CPU is higher up so the pump/block interferes with a push/pull setup.

Are you using exhaust or intake? You got a 4c drop going from what to what? Pull exhaust to push/pull exhaust? Push intake to push/pull intake? In any case, that's a pretty good drop. Good job overall. Looks sweet too.


----------



## Hotcarl

The mesh side doesn't come with the case right ?


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl;15239382*
> The mesh side doesn't come with the case right ?


The mesh & window comes with the SE and the mesh comes with a version of the black.


----------



## BeerPowered

Thinking about getting this case, but have a couple questions. Will a Black Ice SR1 240mm with push/pull Vipers fit up top, and do you think it can fit in a Pelican 1690 Transport Case(Interior dimensions 30.01" x 25.02" x 15.00") and have sufficient padding? I will be transporting it a little over 6000 miles via Airplane.


----------



## longroadtrip

No to your first question (the rad is 54mm thick by itself) and as far as your second question, are those inside or outside dimensions for the case? The 600t is 23.30" x 10.40" x 20.00"


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15242139*
> No to your first question (the rad is 54mm thick by itself) and as far as your second question, are those inside or outside dimensions for the case? The 600t is 23.30" x 10.40" x 20.00"


Interior Dimensions


----------



## longroadtrip

Then it looks like it should fit ok...I'd pack as much foam as I could around it though...


----------



## atomicfr33x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14502279*
> Beast on the inside:


hey CesarNYC I see you got some Quick Disconnects for the 4XRad in your side panel door.. are they Koolance? ..and are they really "drip-less"..?

also..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13714804*


I think that I can see you are using the NZXT 200mm Rifle Bearing Fan at the front of the case.. replacing the Corsair 200mm White LED fan.. is the NZXT good? and did you have any hassle mounting it? I read elsewhere that the NZXT 200mm fans have 192mm mounting holes..

Cheers! I'll have a beer now then one for you..


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15238840*
> You're obscuring a piece of the rad because you had to off-set it? I did that with the H70, but I didn't do it with the H100 because I didn't want to obscure a part of the rad. For anyone thinking about doing this, don't forget as well that it depends on where your CPU mounts. This board is almost perfect because the CPU mounts lower on the board. With my board the CPU is higher up so the pump/block interferes with a push/pull setup.
> 
> Are you using exhaust or intake? You got a 4c drop going from what to what? Pull exhaust to push/pull exhaust? Push intake to push/pull intake? In any case, that's a pretty good drop. Good job overall. Looks sweet too.


Yes you have to obscure just a small part on the radiator to do it!
I'm using it as an intake and i got 4c drop going from Push intake to Push/Pull intake









Αnd YES it depends on the hw that you have! You need to try it and see if it works for you..i tried it worked,i got better temps and i'm happy as a puppy


----------



## Bloodbath

Can anyone in here recommend a different 200mm fan that fits in this case that moves more air than the corsair fan?


----------



## CTV

Guys,

I have a rather "odd" question. Not sure if any of you may be able to answer this? Maybe CorsairGeorge even?

As some of you might know, I live in South Africa. I want to get a full acrylic side panel for my 600T like MNPCTECH & CyberDruid respectively masterfully made. The issue is that import costs are 4X plus the price of the item I want to import.

I thus have to resort to someone local to assist me in making one for my chassis. I found someone who should be able to lasercut me one from 10mm acrylic.

The only issue is that to get a replica panel template takes time, trials and errors. Luckily using inexpensive 3-layer corrugated cardboard.

I could help him speed up and ease the whole process if I had a CAD compatible drawing (.DXF, .EPS, .DWG) of the stock panel to get the curves etc correct.

Does anyone have such a drawing to help us? Would Corsair themselves be able to share such a design drawing with me? Who can I contact to find out?

Thanks


----------



## Doc1355

For questions use this: http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1136711-questions-about-600t.html we are offtopic!


----------



## atomicfr33x

omg.. SPOILER ALERT..

maybe the most interesting awesome case mod build from scratch like EVER.. it can take multi water loops and multi PSU.. heck it even has underfloor lighting like a 70's disco..

http://epicstore.com.au/2011/epic-pc-cases-carbide-series/

http://epicstore.com.au/2011/epic-desktop-wallpapers/

the dude has sold the designs.. so maybe we'll see it on the mainstream market soon?!


----------



## staryoshi

Yuck :/


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl;15239382*
> The mesh side doesn't come with the case right ?


If you buy the Corsair 600T-M it comes standard with a mesh door (and only the mesh not the window).

Seeing as the biggest issue with the stock Corsair 600T has been cooling (the front 200mm which is the only intake fan, is frankly terrible), I can't see why anyone would get anything other than the mesh door.

Unless of course the gpu's are watercooled in which case it wouldn't matter as much and then a window would be more appropriate.


----------



## gadget_lova

Fellow 600T owner, I need some help here..









As I said a couple pages before, I want to wrap my case in 3M di-noc Carbon Fiber vinyl..
I've made a photoshopped design about this, and because I'm no expert and in fact it's the first time I use photoshop, maybe it's look like crap, but I think it's enough for giving us the idea here..

Here it is:









Please give your honest opinion about this project.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;15247625*
> Fellow 600T owner, I need some help here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said a couple pages before, I want to wrap my case in 3M di-noc Carbon Fiber vinyl..
> I've made a photoshopped design about this, and because I'm no expert and in fact it's the first time I use photoshop, maybe it's look like crap, but I think it's enough for giving us the idea here..
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give your honest opinion about this project.


I think it looks nice, but there's too much carbon fiber. I prefer a vase with nice little carbon fiber accents than an entire case covered in it.


----------



## longroadtrip

It shouldn't matter what others think...it's YOUR pc! Personally, I wouldn't do it, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't look good either (I think it could look really good). Give it a try, see if you like it!

Here's a link to somebody else who used the carbon fiber look and his turned out great:
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=97641


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;15247674*
> I think it looks nice, but there's too much carbon fiber. I prefer a vase with nice little carbon fiber accents than an entire case covered in it.


Thx. That's what I thought first. I'm going for full wrap because I think 600T doesn't have a dominant part to show. Everything just blend together to make the case looks so good..

Btw, I will not cover the front i/o ports, I'll just cover the fan controller knob.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15247685*
> It shouldn't matter what others think...it's YOUR pc! Personally, I wouldn't do it, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't look good either (I think it could look really good). Give it a try, see if you like it!
> 
> Here's a link to somebody else who used the carbon fiber look and his turned out great:
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=97641


Thx, I've seen his build in bit-tech forum. It is some extreme modding, but I will not do that because I don't have the time and skill to make that.

Also guys, I'm going to coat the carbon fiber vinyl with some clear gloss coating. I hope I can find it in my area. And If I can find it cheap, I will go with triple coating for extreme glossing.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWi6CZc6gN0[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath;15245250*
> Can anyone in here recommend a different 200mm fan that fits in this case that moves more air than the corsair fan?


I don't think you're going to find any 25mm thick 200mm fans that move a lot of air. Some people have found some more 25mm thick fans, but I don't think they got a major increase of airflow. You'll have to move to a 30mm thick fan to really increase the air flow from the front (or add a drive bay fan).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355;15245475*
> For questions use this: http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1136711-questions-about-600t.html we are offtopic!


This is the correct thread, the Graphite Case thread. The question in the thread you pointed to should have been asked here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicfr33x;15246420*
> omg.. SPOILER ALERT..
> 
> the most awesome case like EVER.. and it's not a 600T
> 
> http://epicstore.com.au/2011/epic-pc-cases-carbide-series/
> 
> http://epicstore.com.au/2011/epic-desktop-wallpapers/
> 
> the dude has sold the designs.. so maybe we'll see it on the mainstream market soon?!


No thanks, I'll stick with my 600T. That's not my kind of case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;15247625*
> Fellow 600T owner, I need some help here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said a couple pages before, I want to wrap my case in 3M di-noc Carbon Fiber vinyl..
> I've made a photoshopped design about this, and because I'm no expert and in fact it's the first time I use photoshop, maybe it's look like crap, but I think it's enough for giving us the idea here..
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give your honest opinion about this project.


I think your case turned out great. It looks awesome from this angle. More pics please, and plus rep for having the balls to do that to your case! It turned out really well.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;15247985*
> Btw, I will not cover the front i/o ports, I'll just cover the fan controller knob.


Yeah I thought about doing this myself, but if you're gonna use the di-noc vinyl, don't you think you'll have problems wrapping it without having any creases? Anyway, if you end up doing so, please post some pic, I'd be interested to see how it comes out!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15251749*
> I think your case turned out great. It looks awesome from this angle. More pics please, and plus rep for having the balls to do that to your case! It turned out really well.


You know he didn't really do it, right? He said he photoshopped it, you can see it on the front top of the case.


----------



## atomicfr33x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;15247625*
> As I said a couple pages before, I want to wrap my case in 3M di-noc Carbon Fiber vinyl..
> I've made a photoshopped design about this, and because I'm no expert and in fact it's the first time I use photoshop, maybe it's look like crap, but I think it's enough for giving us the idea here.. Please give your honest opinion about this project.


It will look supreme on the back seat of your Porsche911 onroute to the LANdayOUT..


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15251749*
> I think your case turned out great. It looks awesome from this angle. More pics please, and plus rep for having the balls to do that to your case! It turned out really well.


Thank you, actually it's older photos of my rig, I've done some changes like switch the fan for H70 for Ap-15 and did a stealth dvd drive.. The carbon fiber texture is photoshopped, you realized it, didn't you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;15251780*
> Yeah I thought about doing this myself, but if you're gonna use the di-noc vinyl, don't you think you'll have problems wrapping it without having any creases? Anyway, if you end up doing so, please post some pic, I'd be interested to see how it comes out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know he didn't really do it, right? He said he photoshopped it, you can see it on the front top of the case.


That's what a heat gun for.. I've seen a lot of video about applying 3m di-noc.
BTW, the big fan in the side panel and the windows is not photoshopped. It's real..









BTW, thx people. I think I've decided to do this project.. I will order the di-noc quickly and let you all know about the project..


----------



## sused

hey guys.
i had some time yesterday and i tried to do some voltage measurments. i unplugged fan from one connector and attached my multimeter to this cable. but multimeter shows allways 11.80V (+-) and i turned controller knob all the way down and up but no change on multimeter. then i plug fan back into controller (instead of multimeter) and fan is significantly slower/faster when im turning the knob up and down (so fan controller works). finaly my question - how to measure the voltage of fan controller? am i doing something wrong? should i measure the voltage with plugged fan?


----------



## vercomtech

So after having my new 600T for a couple of weeks, I finally got some parts to place into it. Pardon the camera phone pictures, I will try and dig up my camera and get some better shots.

UPDATE: Found my camera - replacing old pics with higher quality pics.














































More to come as funds allow, but I wanted to get the most expensive items out of the way first


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech;15260847*
> So after having my new 600T for a couple of weeks, I finally got some parts to place into it. Pardon the camera phone pictures, I will try and dig up my camera and get some better shots.
> 
> UPDATE: Found my camera - replacing old pics with higher quality pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come as funds allow, but I wanted to get the most expensive items out of the way first


Nice, You got the same mobo and vidcard as I have


----------



## vercomtech

Yep









I was originally going to go EVGA but my local Microcenter had the ASUS components on display and I really liked the looks of them together.

The salespersons eyes lit up when I said, "I buy them both!"


----------



## Robilar

Got some parts in today

Interesting fan controller, 6 channels at 30w per channel. Also has manual vs. PWM support. No digital display but I needed 6 channels (2 corsair H80 fans and 4 CM fans in door, bloody loud without a controller).

Note that even though the Xigmatek fans align correctly with the mount holes, if you want to use the front 200mm as an intake, you will have to use long screws and nuts to mount it. Why they don't have mount holes on both sides of the fan is beyond me.

The Xigmatek fans I am now using are much brighter and higher CFM than the Bitfenix fans I tried.

All white and now all red.


----------



## Fantomau

I rewired some black transparent xigmatek 200mm fans that have white LEDS with RED leds and it turned out pretty good and ook pretty nice, But will be replacing them with some front 120mm fans instead of 200mm fan.

I also ordered that sunbeamtech fan controller also, Will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Evocarlos

some more to my 600t


----------



## goodtobeking

I love the copper tubing Evocarlos. What do you use to bend it without scratching the surface?? And how do you attach it to the fittings??

EDIT: and more pics please

Fantomau, no need to quote in all the pictures when they are on the same page. One is fine, but but nine??


----------



## staryoshi

Mine finally shipped today, w00t. The only concern I have is that it's coming UPS ground :'( I hope it's ready for the ride


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;15251780*
> You know he didn't really do it, right? He said he photoshopped it, you can see it on the front top of the case.


Doh! He was talking about doing it a while back, so when I saw the pic.....

Oh well, when he does it he'll have gotten rep in advance....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sused;15258087*
> hey guys.
> i had some time yesterday and i tried to do some voltage measurments. i unplugged fan from one connector and attached my multimeter to this cable. but multimeter shows allways 11.80V (+-) and i turned controller knob all the way down and up but no change on multimeter. then i plug fan back into controller (instead of multimeter) and fan is significantly slower/faster when im turning the knob up and down (so fan controller works). finaly my question - how to measure the voltage of fan controller? am i doing something wrong? should i measure the voltage with plugged fan?


That's weird. You're sure you were measuring 12V to GND, and not to or from the TAC line? Leave the fan plugged in and measure at the back of the connector where the wires go in. On a 3 pin fan line, it should be red to black (in most cases). It seems manufacturers don't bother following the same color codes when they change the number of wires in a connector, and will often take the 12V line (yellow in a molex) and change it to red when converting to a 3 pin fan connector. This leaves yellow in a 3 pin fan connector for the TAC signal. I have nothing nice to say about this practice. Red should always be 5V, and yellow should always be 12V, and of course black for GND. If the wires are all black then you should be measuring from an outer wire to the centre wire. Centre should be 12V, one outer is the TAC and one is GND. Use your multimeter to make sure which is GND.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;15262087*
> Why they don't have mount holes on both sides of the fan is beyond me.


Agree 100%. I mean, what, another 20 cents worth of plastic? The stock Corsair 200mm fans in my case where like that too. I wanted to move the fan from the inside to the top fan enclosure, but the fan only had mounts on one side. (AAARRRGGGG!!!!!). I feel better now...(sys looks sweet BTW).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos;15264607*
> ...


That's amazing! I think it looks way better than rubber/plastic hoses. I'm surprised more people don't use copper. Is it more prone to leaking or something? You just use a plumbers pipe bender? Do you flange the ends?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15261487*
> Nice, You got the same mobo and vidcard as I have


I like the look of your board but it's pci layout is problematic if you use a sound card. I get that it's designed with 3 gpu's in mind but SLI or crossfire with a sound card is an issue.

I can even put two 3-slot cards (like my Asus 580 DC-II's for example) in SLI and still have a spot for the sound card on the V-Pro. Asus really outdid itself on it's mid range board layout.


----------



## atomicfr33x

Hey folks..

So I've got my shopping list together for the first part of my water cooled upgrade..

Keeping..

My 600T Graphite (of course) and the Corsair AX1200, Sapphire HD6970 and the three front bays with 3.5inch SATA2 hot-swap bays.

Buying..

*Pending availablity* ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 Motherboard

Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3

Corsair Force Series 3 120GB SSD [x2 RAID-0]

Intel i7 2500k

XSPC RayStorm Intel CPU Waterblock

Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Black

Swiftech MCP35X 12V Pump

Phobya Balancer 250 black nickel

Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 1/2 Compression Fitting CC5 x6
Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black D-Plug Set x1
Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Triple Rotary 90 Degree Adapter x1

Distilled Water

NZXT Sleeved LED Cable 2m Blue

Primoflex UV Blue 1/2 ID - 3/4 OD

Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound

120x120x30mm *3 Noctua NF-P12 120mm Fan
200x200x30mm *1 NZXT 200mm Rifle Bearing Fan

Later I will add a full coverage EK Full Cover VGA Block EK-FC6970 Acetal and an additional reservoir..

The airflow for the 600T will be to intake at the front using the NZXT 200mm Rifle Bearing and exhaust at the rear using a Noctua NF-P12.. also the 240 Radiator up top will use two Noctua NF-P12 to intake..

Possibly I will add fans to a modded door, which is currently in the garage half done..


----------



## longroadtrip

That raystorm is a really nice looking block..thought about that for my new m8 build.


----------



## nathris

Anyone else have issues with the front fan whining? I'm pretty sure its too close to the grill.


----------



## Evocarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;15266073*
> I love the copper tubing Evocarlos. What do you use to bend it without scratching the surface?? And how do you attach it to the fittings??
> 
> EDIT: and more pics please


hey
well i just used a normal pipe bender and some dish soap to help it slide in the jaws but all the pipes were wet 'n' dryed then polished so any marks were removed
the fittings are bitspower sli link tube fittings and the pipe just pushes in

















heres a link to my photobucket folder with all the images







enjoy
http://s556.photobucket.com/albums/ss6/evocarlos1/600t%20build/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15266997*
> That's amazing! I think it looks way better than rubber/plastic hoses. I'm surprised more people don't use copper. Is it more prone to leaking or something? You just use a plumbers pipe bender? Do you flange the ends?


thanks
personally i think its better as none of the pipes get squashed when warm
ive not had any lecks from the pipe work as of yet only a bad thread in the ek rez in the end i had to glue in a blank to fix it









yes a plummber pipe bender but only a cheap one
and the ends of the pipe were deburred and sanded to give a smooth edge so not to cut the o-rings in the fittings


----------



## goodtobeking

Thanks and repped. What size tubing?? 3/8 or 1/4?? I will try not to copy you, just add a little something to my setup.


----------



## Evocarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;15278428*
> Thanks and repped. What size tubing?? 3/8 or 1/4?? I will try not to copy you, just add a little something to my setup.


well its a funny size even in the UK
12mm OD

i was lucky and got given a roll for an A/C unit that just happend to be 12mm pipe with 1/2" fittings on the ends lol


----------



## Fantomau

Love what Bill did with the 600T.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos;15278511*
> well its a funny size even in the UK
> 12mm OD
> 
> i was lucky and got given a roll for an A/C unit that just happend to be 12mm pipe with 1/2" fittings on the ends lol


Do you think 1/2" would work?? 12mm converted over is just under 1/2 inch(.472429). I have plenty of that already and would like to go with the 1/2". I just said 1/4 and 3/8 just because the tubing looked small.

Sucks that those fittings are 10-11 bucks for a set of two. I finally switched all my fittings over to 1/2-3/4 compression fittings, now I want to switch them again. My wallet hates this site, but I love it lol.


----------



## bicen

Ok guys, I am back with a few more changes and all I am waiting for now are my demci filters which should be here any day now.

First, I traded out my Vantec HD Bay for the Xigmatek. I took some comparison pictures (below) showing the difference in size and shape between the two cages just in case someone was worried about having space in their build.

I'm going to note that I switched the fan out in the Xigmatek with a Scythe GT AP-15. The change from the 80mm to the 120mm was a CPU and NB idle drop of about 2c. At 4.1 GHz I am currently sitting at 30c NB and 32c CPU with this configuration.









(Vantec - Left | Xigmatek - Right)









(Vantec - Left | Xigmatek - Right)









(Vantec - Left | Xigmatek - Right)









(Xigmatek from behind)









(Vanity Shot







Covered xfire bridge went bad so had to put in the replacement, I still have to re-cover)

Next, I was having difficulty figuring out a good solution to manage my thinner cables and that would make it easy to switch in and out fan cables. While at the grocery store I came across these little Command Strip cable managers that aren't permanent and are easy to hide (blends in nicely with the SE case). Figured I would share it with the community just in case someone else was looking for a solution to a similar problem.










If anyone one else was looking for a better solution for their cases external usb3 cable, I found a USB3 motherboard header made by Lian-Li which has been working great. It is sort of obnoxious looking but it sure beats running the cable around to the back.









(Lian-Li UC-01)

Last, but not least, I wanted to share my new fan controller. Haven't seen anyone with this particular model so took a picture just in case you were considering it. I originally tried the Scythe Kaze Master Pro but really wasn't satisfied with the way it looked on my system. I ended up taking it back and finally came across something more my style and picked up the Lamptron FC Touch.

I will note that it doesnt mount completely flush with the grills, but then again I really don't know if it is suppose to? I think it looks kinda neat, I dunno you be the judge.



















And that concludes my little blog, hope I was able to help somebody out! I wouldn't be where I am without this thread.

bicen


----------



## vitality

I'll move the 24 pin power cable later


----------



## bicen

I need to get some sleeves :]


----------



## Mergatroid

Nice looking builds guys. Keep em coming...


----------



## SodomySquirrel

So, I've been lurking this thread for awhile now. Went ahead and ordered my 600t SE and some other parts. Can I join the club =D

What I have so far:
Corsair 600t SE
Corsair AX850
Corsair H80
2x Dell 3007fp-HC

This is going to be a LGA 2011 build









P.S Everyone setup here is awesome.























Some Pics: *Droid 2 takes HORRILBE pics* Sorry.








Yes I know the desk is too small. ugh lol


----------



## sused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15266997*
> That's weird. You're sure you were measuring 12V to GND, and not to or from the TAC line? Leave the fan plugged in and measure at the back of the connector where the wires go in. On a 3 pin fan line, it should be red to black (in most cases). It seems manufacturers don't bother following the same color codes when they change the number of wires in a connector, and will often take the 12V line (yellow in a molex) and change it to red when converting to a 3 pin fan connector. This leaves yellow in a 3 pin fan connector for the TAC signal. I have nothing nice to say about this practice. Red should always be 5V, and yellow should always be 12V, and of course black for GND. If the wires are all black then you should be measuring from an outer wire to the centre wire. Centre should be 12V, one outer is the TAC and one is GND. Use your multimeter to make sure which is GND.


well, it's bad







i was measuring correctly.. BUT.. 2 of my fan controller channels are not regulating voltage







there is allways 12V and fans are allways on max speed. only other 2 channels are working fine from 7 to 12 V. looks like i need to RMA my case







nooooooo


----------



## Sagaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sused;15288831*
> well, it's bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was measuring correctly.. BUT.. 2 of my fan controller channels are not regulating voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is allways 12V and fans are allways on max speed. only other 2 channels are working fine from 7 to 12 V. looks like i need to RMA my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooooooo


Why not get a y-splitter for the 2 good channels?


----------



## sused

i don't think that's good idea.. i'm afraid it will burn those two channels. i'm waiting for an answer from Corsair Tech Support. i'm also thinking about making my own fan controller PCB. it looks very simple. 3x3cm PCB with one potentiometer, 2 resistors and 4 transistors. and PCB around my stock transisotors is a little bit black







looks like two of them died cause of high temperature ..


----------



## Sagaris

Fair enough, but I have read several cases (in this topic) who use y-splitters on their stock fan controller. I've temporarily run 4 fans on a single channel on my 600T (just waiting on the side panel to arrive to go fulltime).


----------



## vitality

Yeah I wouldn't put too much on these fan controllers. My last one blew with 2 corsair 2500rpm fans, the stock 200mm at the front, and a scythe slipstream 1900 as exhaust.


----------



## Sagaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15290429*
> Yeah I wouldn't put too much on these fan controllers. My last one blew with 2 corsair 2500rpm fans, the stock 200mm at the front, and a scythe slipstream 1900 as exhaust.


Does something like that blow once you connect all the fans, or sometime after you've connected everything? Cause I ran 4x 1600RPM Scythe Slipstreams and 2x Xigmatek XLF-F2004's for about half a day without problems.


----------



## vitality

I was just idleing on my pc and all the fans just stopped all of a sudden.


----------



## Sagaris

Ok, then I know what to look out for.







Thanks!


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15286359*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll move the 24 pin power cable later


Hi Vitality,,

I don't suppose you could tell us what your SLI'd 580 temps are. idle and load. Have you run any benchmarks yet to get the temps up, BF3 Beta, BC2, Dues Ex temps etc? ie Do you feel the need to do anything to improve airflow or use the mesh panel with fans?

I've a Twin Frozr II that needs to be RMA'd because its hitting 100ºc and before I ascertained the problem was the card itself and not the case, I had come up with all kinds of mods for getting more air to the cards. I'll be SLI'ing soon too. In fact so as not to be without a discrete GPU during the RMA process on the first card, I will probably order the second card for SLI sooner than I intended. I would prefer the window as opposed to mesh panel if I can at all help it and I reckon if your temps are OK with your setup as is then I can proceed with the window and forget about all my wacky airflow mods.

BTW, I also have to RMA my H100. Loud Pump noise and when I tried the solution proposed by Corsair Tech support of putting the case on its side for a day, it not only didn't cure the pump noise but precipitated the fan controller problem (mine is from the bad batch. All fan outputs and lights on my pump unit are dead as a dodo now!

I also see you have a HX1050 PSU. Has yours got coil whine? Guess what? I am having to RMA that too Its sounds like the digitised screech when you pick up a phone handset during a fax, when the PC boots, when 3D gaming and.......when moving the mouse in a browser window.

I've been so unlucky with the parts for this build


----------



## vitality

Dang that is bad luck :/

First off, my temps are decent right now. With the window I idle around 45-50c which is pretty high. I havent played any games yet other than minecraft which doesn't even support SLI, but my top card got up to 70c on it.

Also my HX1050 is pretty silent. I have not heard a coil whine :/. Also I just put the mesh with 4 fans on the side to compare temps, right now with 4 intake fans on the side panel i'm idleing at 42c top card 39c bottom card, so a little better.

Also nice rig!! Looks almost identical to mine







. Just remember, once you get all the RMA stuff worked out it will definitely be worth the wait!! Plus.. Corsair is one of the best companies for RMA's and customer service, so the wait shouldn't be too bad


----------



## CTV

Finally got my replacement H100!









My initial unit had a batch/lot code of 11289403 and had fan controller issues.

The "supposed" problematic fan controllers came from batch/lot code 11359403 "only" (don't think so though).

My replacement unit has a batch/lot code of 11389403 - guys, please hold thumbs that this boy is the one to work its magic...


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15291888*
> Finally got my replacement H100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My initial unit had a batch/lot code of 11289403 and had fan controller issues.
> 
> The "supposed" problematic fan controllers came from batch/lot code 11359403 "only" (don't think so though).
> 
> My replacement unit has a batch/lot code of 11389403 - guys, please hold thumbs that this boy is the one to work its magic...










Bloody hell!

This unit is also giving me issues. At least now this one's waterblock/pump light turns on and the fans connected to its built-in fan controller starts

However, the fan profile control button does not switch the fans speed as it should. Furthermore, the fan's spin up to their maximum speed, then stays there for 10 seconds or so, then stops for 10 seconds. Thereafter the start and stop cycle begins again and so forth. Start for 10 sec > stops for 10 sec > starts for 10 sec > stops for 10 seconds etc.

The pattern does not change no matter which profile level the fan controller is set to. Resetting the unit's firmware does not resolve the issue. Changing the fans to different type/make does not resolve the issue.

I don't know if I should be angry and explode







or cry


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15293183*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell!
> 
> This unit is also giving me issues. At least now this one's waterblock/pump light turns on and the fans connected to its built-in fan controller starts
> 
> However, the fan profile control button does not switch the fans speed as it should. Furthermore, the fan's spin up to their maximum speed, then stays there for 10 seconds or so, then stops for 10 seconds. Thereafter the start and stop cycle begins again and so forth. Start for 10 sec > stops for 10 sec > starts for 10 sec > stops for 10 seconds etc.
> 
> The pattern does not change no matter which profile level the fan controller is set to. Resetting the unit's firmware does not resolve the issue. Changing the fans to different type/make does not resolve the issue.
> 
> I don't know if I should be angry and explode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or go custom water loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Fixed* it for you, and I go with the last option


----------



## vitality

Why dont you just use your h100 fans on a fan controller? That's what I do.. ive never used the built in h100 fan controller.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15293410*
> Why dont you just use your h100 fans on a fan controller? That's what I do.. ive never used the built in h100 fan controller.


Was thinking of doing that yes.... Just not sure ?!?!?!?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*









Bloody hell!

This unit is also giving me issues. At least now this one's waterblock/pump light turns on and the fans connected to its built-in fan controller starts

However, the fan profile control button does not switch the fans speed as it should. Furthermore, the fan's spin up to their maximum speed, then stays there for 10 seconds or so, then stops for 10 seconds. Thereafter the start and stop cycle begins again and so forth. Start for 10 sec > stops for 10 sec > starts for 10 sec > stops for 10 seconds etc.

The pattern does not change no matter which profile level the fan controller is set to. Resetting the unit's firmware does not resolve the issue. Changing the fans to different type/make does not resolve the issue.

I don't know if I should be angry and explode







or cry










Email me: [email protected]

I'll get you a replacement unit sent out right away.


----------



## welly321

I was having a lot of trouble with airflow. What i did was reverse the back fan to intake and reorient my heatsink towards the top exhaust fan. This dropped my load temp from 70 to 62.


----------



## welly321

Also here is a pic of my 600t. Pic of the inside to come

Also how can I mount a fan in the 5.25 in bays? I have room for it and i tried but there is nothing to ziptie it to. I really feel like i could use a fan in there but i cant figure out how to mount it.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welly321*


Also here is a pic of my 600t. Pic of the inside to come

Also how can I mount a fan in the 5.25 in bays? I have room for it and i tried but there is nothing to ziptie it to. I really feel like i could use a fan in there but i cant figure out how to mount it.


A lot of people buy mounts, but I just stuck a square of double sided tape on the bottom of the fan and stuck it to the bottom of the drive bay. It may be ghetto but you will never see it or notice.


----------



## longroadtrip

@well321...I used a Xigmatek 4 in 3 drive bay converter...has a spot on the front for a 120mm fan. worked great for me.

Link to my post about it:
http://www.overclock.net/15181741-post3625.html

Newegg link to cage:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817996019


----------



## gadget_lova

Hei Guys, I've gotten in contact with a local carbon fiber vinyl manufacturer, they sold the vinyl in much cheaper than 3M di-noc while not lacking in quality.

Hopefully this little project will be finish in two weeks.

BTW, I want to ask for opinion again. I'd like to doing a carbon fiber + gold accent. If I paint the side panel latch and fan controller knob in gold, do you think it will be cool?
And If I decided to paint it, Am I need to sand it first? I'll use RJ London Gold finish spray BTW...

I haven't had the time to do some noob photoshop again, so I need your opinion again guys..


----------



## longroadtrip

Personally, I would add something like a gold pinstripe instead of painting the latches...


----------



## welly321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vrdubin6*


A lot of people buy mounts, but I just stuck a square of double sided tape on the bottom of the fan and stuck it to the bottom of the drive bay. It may be ghetto but you will never see it or notice.


Lol does that work? I was thinking double sided tape but i didnt think that would hold the fan in place. Ill definitely try that though thanks.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welly321*


Lol does that work? I was thinking double sided tape but i didnt think that would hold the fan in place. Ill definitely try that though thanks.


You can also do what I did. Take an old 5.25 cd rom drive. Rip it apart and salvage the bottom tray. Use that bottom tray to mount your fan to, then slide it into the bay like normal. May require some cutting(with tin snips) to get maximum airflow for the fan, but very easy to do IMO.

I re-drilled the holes on the tray so it could lock in like normal, but not needed if IIRC

Then you could take it a step farther like me and mount your HDD/SSD to it as well. If you wanna check out some pics of what I did, go to OP and find my name and look at the picture links.


----------



## welly321

Haha you guys are very creative. I need my own workshop. That way i could go all out with this case. Let me just say that this case has absolutely awesome cable management. I usaully suck at cables but i made it look good with the 600t. Ill post a pic when i get home.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sused;15288831*
> well, it's bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was measuring correctly.. BUT.. 2 of my fan controller channels are not regulating voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is allways 12V and fans are allways on max speed. only other 2 channels are working fine from 7 to 12 V. looks like i need to RMA my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooooooo


I don't think adding multiple fans using splitters would be wise. You may blow whatever they are using to control the fans by drawing too much power on one "channel".

It's really funny that they use multiple transistors when they are controlling all the fans with one POT. I would have thought one MOSFET would have done the job. It might have needed a little heatsink though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sagaris;15290719*
> Does something like that blow once you connect all the fans, or sometime after you've connected everything? Cause I ran 4x 1600RPM Scythe Slipstreams and 2x Xigmatek XLF-F2004's for about half a day without problems.


I have an aftermarket fan controller in my case that I knew could be delicate when it came to power load. However I took the risk and connected two fans to one channel. It worked great for a couple of months, and then one day that one channel would only run those fans under full speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15293410*
> Why dont you just use your h100 fans on a fan controller? That's what I do.. ive never used the built in h100 fan controller.


I would say because if you pay over $100 for something you expect it to work properly. I am using the block to control my fans (four of them including 2 Scythe 1900 RPM PWM high speed slipstream fans that draw about 1/2 amp each) and it's working great. I always prefer automatic control over having to manually control, although auto control with a manual override would be best IMHO. I use a controller for my case fans and let the H100 block control the H100 fans.

Personally I love the closed loop water coolers, especially the H100. I love the "zero maintenance", the Corsair warranty, the fact that Corsair has a habit of replacing any damaged equipment if there are any rare leaks.

I just wish they would hurry the he__ up with the Link Commander. I would like to use it to control the H100 fans. I hope it's not vaporware.


----------



## welly321

Ok heres a pic of my inside. Im waiting on a 5.25 bay fan mount. Hopefully another fan will lower my temps a bit


----------



## grimshot

Lots of things has been inside including the puppy since this was taken. Loving the 600T!


----------



## welly321

Can some of you guys post your fan and heatsink configurations? I still feel like my i5 2500k is running hot. 1.25 volts 4.3 ghz and max load temp after prime95 for 8 hours is 70 c

Oh also it idles at 30 c which makes me think theres an airflow issue. 40 degree differance between idle and load.

Edit: think i found the issue. If i leave my case on its side my temps max out in the high 50s. This makes me think my heatsink isnt tightened properly.


----------



## staryoshi

Just got my 600T in the mail - Talk about a huge box







Waiting until early next week to relocate the sig rig.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*


some more to my 600t



















That looks great, but what about the copper tarnishing?


----------



## SodomySquirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grimshot*











Lots of things has been inside including the puppy since this was taken. Loving the 600T!


PUPPY!


----------



## FreekyGTi

Hello 600T owners!

if those of you with the mesh side panel with fans in them would be so kinda to give me some info...can you tell me if you fans make any of that whirling noise fans get while mounted to mesh or honeycomb? if they do or dont can you give me some specifics such as if the fan is an intake or exhaust fan and type of fans? im about to conduct a little experiment in the coming week and i would like some first hand accounts from people in the know









i know the noise has a lot to do with the type of fan and the speed at which it runs, which is why im trying to get some info...especially if anyone is using Noctua NF-P12's

+rep for anyone that can give me some good info...thanks


----------



## dummy12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi;15316612*
> Hello 600T owners!
> 
> if those of you with the mesh side panel with fans in them would be so kinda to give me some info...can you tell me if you fans make any of that whirling noise fans get while mounted to mesh or honeycomb? if they do or dont can you give me some specifics such as if the fan is an intake or exhaust fan and type of fans? im about to conduct a little experiment in the coming week and i would like some first hand accounts from people in the know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know the noise has a lot to do with the type of fan and the speed at which it runs, which is why im trying to get some info...especially if anyone is using Noctua NF-P12's
> 
> +rep for anyone that can give me some good info...thanks


I have four Xigmateks attached to my mesh side panel currently.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233051

They're all intake and I have them hooked up to a fan controller. While web browsing and light loads I have them manually set to ~50% fan speed and I let them go on auto while I play games or anything that puts my cpu at higher loads. From ~50% to 100% fan speed, there's no whirling sound, the only thing I can hear is the air it's pulling into the case, and at ~50% it's barely audible.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dummy12;15316704*
> I have four Xigmateks attached to my mesh side panel currently.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233051
> 
> They're all intake and I have them hooked up to a fan controller. While web browsing and light loads I have them manually set to ~50% fan speed and I let them go on auto while I play games or anything that puts my cpu at higher loads. From ~50% to 100% fan speed, there's no whirling sound, the only thing I can hear is the air it's pulling into the case, and at ~50% it's barely audible.


awesome just the type of info i wanted +rep for you good sir!

please feel free to keep the info coming still would like to hear what others are experiencing


----------



## alw71

Is there anywhere i can buy acrylic side panels for my 600t White from the UK.
I sent Bill Owen a few emails but I dont think he can be arsed to do it as he hasn't replied so I'll give my money to someone else that wants it but where to find?
Anyone here bought one in the UK?


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi;15316612*
> Hello 600T owners!
> 
> if those of you with the mesh side panel with fans in them would be so kinda to give me some info...can you tell me if you fans make any of that whirling noise fans get while mounted to mesh or honeycomb? if they do or dont can you give me some specifics such as if the fan is an intake or exhaust fan and type of fans? im about to conduct a little experiment in the coming week and i would like some first hand accounts from people in the know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know the noise has a lot to do with the type of fan and the speed at which it runs, which is why im trying to get some info...especially if anyone is using Noctua NF-P12's
> 
> +rep for anyone that can give me some good info...thanks


Mine don't. I have 4 bitfenix spectre's. They also are pretty slow, though.


----------



## welly321

Quick question. Is it possible to reverse the top stocl fan to an intake? I read somewhere that it wont fit as an intake


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321;15318314*
> Quick question. Is it possible to reverse the top stocl fan to an intake? I read somewhere that it wont fit as an intake


Whoever said that is n00b because both the front and top fans can be reversed. Go ahead and change the flow!

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## Sagaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321;15318314*
> Quick question. Is it possible to reverse the top stocl fan to an intake? I read somewhere that it wont fit as an intake


As far as I know, the only problem is the screw holes. If you reverse the fan the holes'll be on the wrong side of the fan. Easily solvable via zipties or long screws though. I used zipties to mount a different 200mm fan (had the screw holes on the wrong side) and that did the job fine. Zipties win at life.


----------



## kyzumi

I want to have 5 fans in my case but the control knob only has 4 3-pin connectors. Can I use a 3-pin splitter to have 5 (or more) fans connected to the knob?

Thank you


----------



## Kraven

I am thinking about getting this case along with a H100 CPU cooler, I know that room is tight on this case for the H100 so the fans will have to go outside on top.

But what I am wondering wont this create a lot of build up of dust overtime into the radiator, my PC will likely be on 24/7 so this is quite a worry for me.

Anyone had any issues with dust?

Also I will be fitting some NOCTUA silent fans onto the H100 rad as I've heard these can get quite loud, is it best to connect directly to the pump or to the case fan controllers?


----------



## vitality

Yes my h100 has gotten quite dusty from the top fans. And I use the case fan controller to control my h100 fans.


----------



## Kraven

Hmm wondering if it would be better to go with the H80, or do you think having dust at the top wont affect temperature much?


----------



## vitality

It shouldn't affect it too much. My cpu still stays very cool.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welly321*


Quick question. Is it possible to reverse the top stocl fan to an intake? I read somewhere that it wont fit as an intake


I'm not too sure about the new fans in the newer versions of this case. However, the mounting holes on my 2 x 200mm stock Corsair fans did not go through the fan all the way, so you could only mount the fan one way.

For example, on the top fan I wanted to remove the exhaust oriented fan and mount it in the fan compartment still using exhaust. However, I couldn't do it because the mounting holes on the fan wouldn't allow it. The situation would occur again if you wanted to reverse either fan and leave them mounted where they were. Couldn't do it. You would need long bolts and some nuts because a regular fan screw won't reach.

However, you could use a different fan to pull it off, one with mounts that go all the way from the front to the rear of the fan.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*


Whoever said that is n00b because both the front and top fans can be reversed. Go ahead and change the flow!


Maybe you should look into it a little further before calling other people "n00bs". Looks to me like the shoe is on the other foot there bud.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kyzumi*


I want to have 5 fans in my case but the control knob only has 4 3-pin connectors. Can I use a 3-pin splitter to have 5 (or more) fans connected to the knob?

Thank you


You could pull of maybe 2 fans per channel, but this controller is a little on the delicate side so if you do that try and get lower wattage fans. Personally I always recommend an after market controller, but many people seem happy with the stock controller. I know Corsair George mentioned the wattage the controller can handle further back in the thread, but I didn't bookmark the page...sorry.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kraven*


I am thinking about getting this case along with a H100 CPU cooler, I know that room is tight on this case for the H100 so the fans will have to go outside on top.

But what I am wondering wont this create a lot of build up of dust overtime into the radiator, my PC will likely be on 24/7 so this is quite a worry for me.

Anyone had any issues with dust?

Also I will be fitting some NOCTUA silent fans onto the H100 rad as I've heard these can get quite loud, is it best to connect directly to the pump or to the case fan controllers?


Yes. Unless you mount the fans as pull/exhaust or mod your case for push/pull exhaust. The solution is to use a dust filter. There are several types that can screw right onto a fan, or you can order custom made filters.

Personally I don't see why so many people replace the great stock fans on the H100 and H80. The H100 stock fans have excellent static pressure and excellent airflow. I see no advantage to moving to another fan that doesn't perform significantly better than the stock fans.

If you are referring to these fans:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...ts_id=5&lng=en

They do not move as much air as the stock H100 fans, they don't even list static pressure indicating they are more of a case fan than a rad fan. At least their specs say they are quieter than the H100 fans, but you have to remember you can turn the H100 fans down to reduce noise. If you need better cooling you can crank them up and get way better performance than the Noctua fans would provide. Personally the only reason I would replace them is if I decided I wanted all PWM fans.

The H80 is great too, but Corsair still recommends mounting it as intake (which provides better CPU temps, but can increase your case temps). If you're thinking about mounting it as exhaust, you can do the same thing with the H100 buy just reversing the fans to pull.


----------



## Ponycar

mounted 2 of these on the side of my case to provide air to my video card. Awesome, fans - definitely recommend and I also have 2 more en route to mount to the top of my case so I can use them to replace the lousy 200 mm as exhaust fans.


----------



## FreekyGTi

can someone with either the plexi windowed or mesh windowed 600T be kinda enough to measure the window for me? need width and height of it from the inside of the side panel...also if anyone who may not have either mesh or plexi window in the side panel could measure the width of the opening from the lip...if you can help but have no idea what im talking about just shoot me a PM and ill explain

+rep for those who can help me out with some measurements

thanks everyone


----------



## vitality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Yes. Unless you mount the fans as pull/exhaust or mod your case for push/pull exhaust. The solution is to use a dust filter. There are several types that can screw right onto a fan, or you can order custom made filters.

Personally I don't see why so many people replace the great stock fans on the H100 and H80. The H100 stock fans have excellent static pressure and excellent airflow. I see no advantage to moving to another fan that doesn't perform significantly better than the stock fans.

If you are referring to these fans:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...ts_id=5&lng=en

They do not move as much air as the stock H100 fans, they don't even list static pressure indicating they are more of a case fan than a rad fan. At least their specs say they are quieter than the H100 fans, but you have to remember you can turn the H100 fans down to reduce noise. If you need better cooling you can crank them up and get way better performance than the Noctua fans would provide. Personally the only reason I would replace them is if I decided I wanted all PWM fans.

The H80 is great too, but Corsair still recommends mounting it as intake (which provides better CPU temps, but can increase your case temps). If you're thinking about mounting it as exhaust, you can do the same thing with the H100 buy just reversing the fans to pull.


I highly suggest replacing the stock H100 fans. They are EXTREMELY loud. I replaced them with gentle typhoon ap-15s and the temps are a tad better and MUCH quieter.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi;15324333*
> can someone with either the plexi windowed or mesh windowed 600T be kinda enough to measure the window for me? need width and height of it from the inside of the side panel...also if anyone who may not have either mesh or plexi window in the side panel could measure the width of the opening from the lip...if you can help but have no idea what im talking about just shoot me a PM and ill explain
> 
> +rep for those who can help me out with some measurements
> 
> thanks everyone


From where it begins to "flange" to an offset, it is:

10.25" W x 11.75" L


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech;15326118*
> From where it begins to "flange" to an offset, it is:
> 
> 10.25" W x 11.75" L


thank you very much for those measurements!!


----------



## FreekyGTi

has anyone done anything to combat the excessively bright power button led?

i had to disconnect the power led lead on the motherboard cause the damn thing has become a night light

i was thinking of getting some kind of window tint or something and put it over the actual led behind the power button to cut the brightness

EDIT: wow totally posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Sagaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi;15326997*
> has anyone done anything to combat the excessively bright power button led?
> 
> i had to disconnect the power led lead on the motherboard cause the damn thing has become a night light
> 
> i was thinking of getting some kind of window tint or something and put it over the actual led behind the power button to cut the brightness


You could always just get a black marker and colour it in.







Pretty permanent though.


----------



## Grimfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos;15264607*
> some more to my 600t


That is a job well done.


----------



## alw71

**** this place you only help the people you want to!


----------



## Sagaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71;15328679*
> **** this place you only help the people you want to!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71;15318041*
> Is there anywhere i can buy acrylic side panels for my 600t White from the UK.
> I sent Bill Owen a few emails but I dont think he can be arsed to do it as he hasn't replied so I'll give my money to someone else that wants it but where to find?
> Anyone here bought one in the UK?


No.


----------



## alw71

Yes it is go back through everyone of my posts and see how long its taken anyone to reply, all the while people come on and basically gimme this gimme that and are almost rude with it just demanding an answer to their question yet I'm almost begging and being really nice and i get ****!!! Megatroid is the only fcking person who has helped me.
The rest of you carry on having a conversation around me like I wasn't there carry on because I couldnt give a **** anymore. Some community this. LOL


----------



## Kraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15322682*
> 
> Yes. Unless you mount the fans as pull/exhaust or mod your case for push/pull exhaust. The solution is to use a dust filter. There are several types that can screw right onto a fan, or you can order custom made filters.
> 
> Personally I don't see why so many people replace the great stock fans on the H100 and H80. The H100 stock fans have excellent static pressure and excellent airflow. I see no advantage to moving to another fan that doesn't perform significantly better than the stock fans.
> 
> If you are referring to these fans:
> 
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=5&lng=en
> 
> They do not move as much air as the stock H100 fans, they don't even list static pressure indicating they are more of a case fan than a rad fan. At least their specs say they are quieter than the H100 fans, but you have to remember you can turn the H100 fans down to reduce noise. If you need better cooling you can crank them up and get way better performance than the Noctua fans would provide. Personally the only reason I would replace them is if I decided I wanted all PWM fans.
> 
> The H80 is great too, but Corsair still recommends mounting it as intake (which provides better CPU temps, but can increase your case temps). If you're thinking about mounting it as exhaust, you can do the same thing with the H100 buy just reversing the fans to pull.


I was looking at these Noctua fans for the Rad http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=12&lng=en

If I was going to get the H100 and the fans were on top would I have them so that they push air through the rad and then into the case, then have the back case fan as exhaust?

Also the only reason I am replacing the fans is due to how loud people have said they get, I am planning to overclock as high as possible so its most likely I will be on full speed with the fans, I prefer a quiet case.


----------



## Kraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71;15328739*
> Yes it is go back through everyone of my posts and see how long its taken anyone to reply, all the while people come on and basically gimme this gimme that and are almost rude with it just demanding an answer to their question yet I'm almost begging and being really nice and i get ****!!! Megatroid is the only fcking person who has helped me.
> The rest of you carry on having a conversation around me like I wasn't there carry on because I couldnt give a **** anymore. Some community this. LOL


This is a forum dude, people post on multiple questions regarding the topic, if people dont respond its usually because they dont know. But I understand it can be annoying when people dont respond, we have all been there!


----------



## alw71

Yes my observations are a bit negative and i do sound likea troll but its wheni ask as nicely as possible to be ignorred and then imediately after i see a similar question being asked (or demanded) and getting an answer. Fcks me off.


----------



## welly321

Has anyone used one of these.... http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-acrylic-triple-bay-120mm-fan-mount-p-405.html

to put a fan in the three 5.25 mounts? I just bought one along with an aerocool white led shark fan and Im hoping it all fits.


----------



## longroadtrip

@alw71...Sorry the community hasn't responded...most likely nobody had an answer for you. Next time you have a question, post it and then pm me that you have put one up and I'll answer it to the best of my ability.
I've recently begun moving out of my 600t to an M8, but can answer just about any question you may have regarding it.

As far as your question about side panels, they are machined and are not standard acylic side panels...it is unlikely you will find one similar to Bill Owen's work in the UK. Cyberdruid has also made one (I personally haven't seen it, but have seen Bill's) His acrylic work is also top notch, just shoot him a pm and he will get back with you. I'm surprised nobody got back to you from MNPCTech! They are usually really good about that. Have you tried resending your request to them as it is possible it was just an oversight in not getting back to you.


----------



## alw71

Cheers for that response. I feel embarassed for my reaction now. I sent two emails to Bill from the blog he has and not to the shop. The email link is actually on the post where it shows you PCModderMike's pc and he typesit in a strange way replacing @ with at and .com with Dotcom. I dont know why its put that way. but thats where i sent it to.
I have seen since an email address that's different and is directly tothe shop so I'll try there.
I was thinking however that there might have been someone in the uk that could have done it to save on postage.
Anyway cheers for the reply and the calm words where some peole may have told me to take a hike.


----------



## longroadtrip

he typed his email addy that way to keep spam bots from lifting the address...try this one:

pcbuilderATmnpctechDOTcom

replace at and dot with respective symbols


----------



## alw71

Ok ill give it a shot , cheers!


----------



## alw71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321;15329469*
> Has anyone used one of these.... http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-acrylic-triple-bay-120mm-fan-mount-p-405.html
> 
> to put a fan in the three 5.25 mounts? I just bought one along with an aerocool white led shark fan and Im hoping it all fits.


Give me a shout if it works and some pictures of it too! Wont you need a filter to stop te dust also. Looking to put a fan in the drive bay area also.


----------



## longroadtrip

The only issue I can see is that you will be unable to use the bays for any devices. I went with the Xigmatek 4 in 3 bay converter (there are also other manufacturers) for this reason. I had 2 hdds in the converter along with a 120mm fan. Of course if you aren't going to use the 5.25 bays for anything, then it is a good solution.

5.25 bay covers have dust filters behind the mesh, so you wouldn't need a filter if the stock Corsair filters work for you.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71;15329784*
> Give me a shout if it works and some pictures of it too! Wont you need a filter to stop te dust also. Looking to put a fan in the drive bay area also.


Ya i bought a filter with it also. I dont plan to use the bays for anything. I saw that xiggy 4 in 3 thing but I thought having that cage would impede airflow? I figured just having the mount would be better. Im really trying to lower cpu temps so I can overclock higher.


----------



## longroadtrip

It won't impede airflow..it's basically just a square box that slides into the 5.25 bays. But if not using the bays, the MM solution is a great!


----------



## kyzumi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


You could pull of maybe 2 fans per channel, but this controller is a little on the delicate side so if you do that try and get lower wattage fans. Personally I always recommend an after market controller, but many people seem happy with the stock controller. I know Corsair George mentioned the wattage the controller can handle further back in the thread, but I didn't bookmark the page...sorry.


Thank you for answering. I plan on using 2 120mm and 1 140mm fans. I always keep them at the lowest RPM so I don't abuse the controller too much. I suppose it will not overload it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vitality*


I highly suggest replacing the stock H100 fans. They are EXTREMELY loud. I replaced them with gentle typhoon ap-15s and the temps are a tad better and MUCH quieter.


You can't find the static pressure for the gentle typhoon ap-15 anywhere even on the manufacturer's site. I know a lot of people use them and they are good fans, but without any data showing them to improve temps I find it hard to believe a "likely" lower static pressure fan is going to improve temps over the stock H100 fans with both running at full speed. If I was only looking for noise reduction then those would be great fans, or Yate Loons, because both of those fans have good performance per noise level. But for pure performance I would stick with the H100 stock fans.

Also, in my case even with four fans on my H100, the loudest fans in the case are the video card fans. I don't find the H100 fans to be overly loud at all, especially when turned down to the lowest setting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alw71*


**** this place you only help the people you want to!


If no one answered your question, then most likely the answer is "no". What do you want, 200 people all leaving you a comment saying "no"? Be reasonable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kraven*


I was looking at these Noctua fans for the Rad http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=12&lng=en

If I was going to get the H100 and the fans were on top would I have them so that they push air through the rad and then into the case, then have the back case fan as exhaust?

Also the only reason I am replacing the fans is due to how loud people have said they get, I am planning to overclock as high as possible so its most likely I will be on full speed with the fans, I prefer a quiet case.


Those fans are 1.68 mm H2O at 1300 rpm with about 19 dBA (from their chart).

The stock H100 fans are: 7.7mm/H20 at 2500 RPM, and 1.6mm/H20 at 1300 RPM with a noise of 22 dBA.

This is the way I look at it. When you turn the H100 fans down all the way, you're getting the same static pressure as the NF-P12 and only 3 dBA more noise (which is almost nothing).

At this point both fans are close to equal. Here's the difference. You can turn the stock H100 fans up higher and get WAY better performance out of them (static pressure AND cfm), but you can't turn the NF-P12 up any higher than the 1300 RPM.

You can purchase a fan that performs well and is fairly quiet on low setting but can be turned up higher if you need more cooling (you have some head room) or you can purchase a fan that has medium performance and low noise at it's highest speed but cannot be increased at all (no headroom).

Don't get me wrong, again those are nice fans. This is just my opinion. I would recommend you get the H100 and try the fans it comes with on the low setting (which is the same performance as the NF-P12 at high setting) before deciding to spend more money on fans that really are not as good as the stock fans are (other than about 2-3 dBA).

If all you care about is noise, then look at the Yate loons or Scythe Gentile Typhoons.

You could set up as push/intake on the H100 in the top of the 600T, and use the rear as exhaust. That's actually how Corsair recommends the H100 be used. There is a dust issue, and personally I would recommend a filter but lots of people go without and just clean a lot.

Your last comment indicates to me that you want good performance. Just remember those Noctua fans you picked out have the same performance at high speed as the stock fans have at low speed (pretty much including noise). I think the Loons or GTs would be a much better choice than the Noctuas.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


The only issue I can see is that you will be unable to use the bays for any devices. I went with the Xigmatek 4 in 3 bay converter (there are also other manufacturers) for this reason. I had 2 hdds in the converter along with a 120mm fan. Of course if you aren't going to use the 5.25 bays for anything, then it is a good solution.

5.25 bay covers have dust filters behind the mesh, so you wouldn't need a filter if the stock Corsair filters work for you.


Agree 100%. That Xigmatek converter is an excellent solution for adding another fan and not completely losing the functionality of the bays.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kyzumi*


Thank you for answering. I plan on using 2 120mm and 1 140mm fans. I always keep them at the lowest RPM so I don't abuse the controller too much. I suppose it will not overload it.


Yes, at low speed those would likely be OK. Just remember though, when you first turn your PC on the controller revs up the fans all the way and then slowly turns them down to where you set them (at least most fans controllers do that, I believe the Corsair one does too).


----------



## Mergatroid

On a completely different note. I am getting tired of waiting for the Corsair Link Commander. I wanted to use it to control the H100 fans.
I am now considering picking up another fan controller. It would have to be a single bay controller because I'm using 3 out of 4 bays with things that cannot be removed. (2 bay fan controller and an optical burner). I actually have my LED controller in the last bay but that can be moved.

Should I continue waiting for the Link Commander or go for another fan controller?

Here is the front of my case:










Opinions/ideas?

Yeah, I know. Double post. oops...


----------



## Robilar

Single bay, I'm partial to the NZXT Sentry 2 I picked up for my media PC.

Or the Sunbeam I picked up for my 600T (it has 6 channels at 30w per channel)


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Single bay, I'm partial to the NZXT Sentry 2 I picked up for my media PC.

Or the Sunbeam I picked up for my 600T (it has 6 channels at 30w per channel)


+1 on the Sunbeam. That's what I'm getting!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15335628*
> On a completely different note. I am getting tired of waiting for the Corsair Link Commander. I wanted to use it to control the H100 fans.
> I am now considering picking up another fan controller. It would have to be a single bay controller because I'm using 3 out of 4 bays with things that cannot be removed. (2 bay fan controller and an optical burner). I actually have my LED controller in the last bay but that can be moved.
> 
> Should I continue waiting for the Link Commander or go for another fan controller?
> 
> Here is the front of my case:
> 
> snip
> Opinions/ideas?
> 
> Yeah, I know. Double post. oops...


You can pick up a decent 6 channel controller (like the rheobus 6) for about $40 dollars. Only takes up one bay...personally, it's something you are always going to be able to use in a secondary rig so I would pick that up and see what the reviews have to say about Link...I'm starting to get a little nervous since it's 3 months behind schedule now...


----------



## Mergatroid

Those all look really sweet. I actually considered the NZXT before I purchased the Strike-X.
What I'm looking for is a controller with a display so I can see how fast the fans are running, and I prefer one that will display all the fan specs simultaneously so I can see speeds and temps for all the fans without having to press a button. It wouldn't hurt if it complemented the Strike-X I already have, although that may be wishful thinking.

This looks pretty good:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=52_87_137&products_id=28748

Very functional.

This has no display, but has speed indicator lights:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=52_87_137&products_id=27613

This is high on my list. I've always liked these Scythe controllers:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=52_87_137&products_id=24666

Another Scythe

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=52_87_137&products_id=25501

Here's another one with no display but indicator lights:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX27249%28ME%29.aspx

If anyone finds anything different, let me know. I haven't seen anything really "new" since last spring.


----------



## welly321

I use the sunbeam rheosmart in my cm690 build. It works really well. You can set individual fans to Auto...which means it runs off the CPU pwm fan speed. I really liked this feature because some fans that arent noisy you want running full speed and some you'd rather only go full if you need it.


----------



## longroadtrip

@Mergatroid...what about this? I used one of these when I first built my 600t build.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=28901

I liked the fact I could set it on the desk. It had enough power for me and did the trick...


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz;14843503*
> New Photos


Would it be possible to do a PP config with a RX240?


----------



## longroadtrip

unfortunately, there isn't enough space in the attic...the rx240 is 58.5mm thick....


----------



## sused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyzumi;15331828*
> Thank you for answering. I plan on using 2 120mm and 1 140mm fans. I always keep them at the lowest RPM so I don't abuse the controller too much. I suppose it will not overload it.


be careful with stock fan controller mate. i used 5 fans on it (3 directly and 2 with Y splitter). i also run them at the lowest RPM. but suddenly when i came back from work, all fans were spinning like helicopter







and now 3 of my fan controller channels are not regulating voltage (allways 12V) and one channel doesn't work at all (no voltage). i'm making my own fan controller PCB to replace stock one, because stock one uses really ****ty transistors.. i don't really understand why corsair puts components like this into case in this price category. one transistor is like 0.01€.. or something like that. and i'm not gonna RMA whole case because of this.


----------



## Fantomau

I have a 600T SE and a very nice full acrylic window by MNPCTech for sale if anyones interested. Wish I could list this for sale


----------



## welly321

Stupid question but what do you guys use to clean the side window? Windex? Also i should have my 5.25 fan mount tomorrow so ill post pics.


----------



## nukewater

Here's my new build! I never have concerned myself with cable management, but this one i feel it turned out fantastic. A little work goes a long ways. Needs a few more fans (on order, Hyper212+ push/pull) then i will begin overclocking!


----------



## staryoshi

I'm waiting until my NZXT extensions (tomorrow) and SSD (wed) arrive to move my rig over... Waiting is indeed the hardest part







At least my EVGA GTX560 Ti backplate comes today.

Also, lookin' good nukewater. Welcome to OCN!


----------



## kyzumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15335628*
> Should I continue waiting for the Link Commander or go for another fan controller?


I personally like the NZXT Sentry controllers. They have 1 and 2 bay controllers. I really like the *NZXT Sentry LXE*. That is what I would get if I could.

Also, thank you for your input, sused. I will probably get another controller for the extra fans.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15337275*
> @Mergatroid...what about this? I used one of these when I first built my 600t build.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=28901
> 
> I liked the fact I could set it on the desk. It had enough power for me and did the trick...


When I first saw that controller I liked it so much I was trying to figure a way to mount it inside the case. Unfortunately, I think an external controller is out of the running for me. My desk is usually messy enough I might have to hunt it down to check its display. Prolly get knocked off the desk intermittently as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sused;15337651*
> be careful with stock fan controller mate. i used 5 fans on it (3 directly and 2 with Y splitter). i also run them at the lowest RPM. but suddenly when i came back from work, all fans were spinning like helicopter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now 3 of my fan controller channels are not regulating voltage (allways 12V) and one channel doesn't work at all (no voltage). i'm making my own fan controller PCB to replace stock one, because stock one uses really ****ty transistors.. i don't really understand why corsair puts components like this into case in this price category. one transistor is like 0.01€.. or something like that. and i'm not gonna RMA whole case because of this.


Agreed 100%. I know most people don't have a problem with this controller, but this is (for me personally) the most expensive case I've ever used. I really thought the fan controller would be better built. If I was working for corsair, I would try and come up with a decent fan controller PCB and use it as a "standard" module for all the cases. Every case we designed would be able to accept this controller. The only difference is that the switches/potentiometers and cables would be different for each case, but they would just plug into the standard fan controller board. This would make the board less expensive through a higher number being manufactured and allow better components to be used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukewater;15342306*
> Here's my new build! I never have concerned myself with cable management, but this one i feel it turned out fantastic. A little work goes a long ways. Needs a few more fans (on order, Hyper212+ push/pull) then i will begin overclocking!


Very well done. Perfect orientation on your CPU cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321;15341368*
> Stupid question but what do you guys use to clean the side window? Windex? Also i should have my 5.25 fan mount tomorrow so ill post pics.


I haven't actually cleaned mine yet. I suppose when I do, water and a soft cloth will go a long ways.


----------



## charlesquik

well add me to the club








http://i911.photobucket.com/albums/ac314/charlesquik/P1060676.jpg


----------



## SodomySquirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlesquik*


well add me to the club








http://i911.photobucket.com/albums/a...k/P1060676.jpg


Move the HDD to the bottom tray. Remove the top HDD cage for better airflow! =D


----------



## jatontg

Hi,

Add me to the list! Will post pics soon!

Does anyone know where the mod log of the 600T with an acrylic replacement top grill? Been searching everywhere for it as there aren't many 600T with the top grill/mesh modded. It was modded with an acrylic top with two 120mm fan holes cut out.

I want to look at something like that as the top/grill mesh is annoying me with the additional sound it produces when closed.

Thanks!


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welly321*


Stupid question but what do you guys use to clean the side window? Windex? Also i should have my 5.25 fan mount tomorrow so ill post pics.



I use the same stuff I use to clean my TV. A microfiber cloth and flat screen cleaner spray. No scratches at all.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Just throwing this out here, Zero cable management effort.









































































This is NOT the finished build. It's an old system I put in temporarily. 
Finished build will be around December.


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm going to be buying a 600t SE soon and I was wondering

Can a h100 fit? if so how.. do the fans need to be on the top of the rad pulling air in?

I have a gtx 560 ti and it doesn't get very hot in my current case but I'm looking at a gtx 580 soon, the card shouldn't get too hot right?

I want to be able to mount a h100 on the top and keep the stock exhaust and front fans just hoping I wouldn't need more cooling then this I want a pretty quiet case.


----------



## longroadtrip

Yes, Yes, and the 200mm fans are fairly quiet actually. I had them running 100% all the time and had no problem with them.

The 580 shouldn't be a problem...is it a reference design? If not, then there are a ton of cooling tips and tricks throughout the thread...


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


I'm going to be buying a 600t SE soon and I was wondering

Can a h100 fit? if so how.. do the fans need to be on the top of the rad pulling air in?

I have a gtx 560 ti and it doesn't get very hot in my current case but I'm looking at a gtx 580 soon, the card shouldn't get too hot right?

I want to be able to mount a h100 on the top and keep the stock exhaust and front fans just hoping I wouldn't need more cooling then this I want a pretty quiet case.


Being a corsair case it has to be able to fit a H100, I have the H100 in mine, see above.

I've dumped the 2 included fans for 4 Zalman ZF1225 CSF fans. Looks and performs better. I used 2 screws per fan (only 8 screws are provided)

Right now it's set as a Pull setup because the motherboard I'm using doesn't allow for fans inside the case under the rad, but a P67 Sabertooth will allow for it, which is what will eventually be in the case.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15353450*
> I'm going to be buying a 600t SE soon and I was wondering
> 
> Can a h100 fit? if so how.. do the fans need to be on the top of the rad pulling air in?
> 
> I have a gtx 560 ti and it doesn't get very hot in my current case but I'm looking at a gtx 580 soon, the card shouldn't get too hot right?
> 
> I want to be able to mount a h100 on the top and keep the stock exhaust and front fans just hoping I wouldn't need more cooling then this I want a pretty quiet case.


TD has the 600T for 120 bucks with free shipping right now. Not sure if it is the same for the SE version or not. I figured I would post this here for the ones who have yet to buy one.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15353539*
> Being a corsair case it has to be able to fit a H100, I have the H100 in mine, see above.
> 
> I've dumped the 2 included fans for 4 Zalman ZF1225 CSF fans. Looks and performs better. I used 2 screws per fan (only 8 screws are provided)
> 
> Right now it's set as a Pull setup because the motherboard I'm using doesn't allow for fans inside the case under the rad, but a P67 Sabertooth will allow for it, which is what will eventually be in the case.


So you're pulling the air into the case right? I assume that's what most people do with the 600t and h100.

What about fans.. how loud are they? Is it really worth buying ap-15's or whatever fans people buy to replace them?


----------



## Calibos

From what I can see there is a backlash against replacing the Corsair fans completely. A lot of the people who changed to 4x AP15's/Cougars etc in push/pull have reverted back to using the two corsair fans for the reasons outlined a few posts ago. ie The aforementioned fans are a bit quieter than the Corsair and move similar amounts of air on Low, but thats it. Maxed out they are no better than the corsair on low. What the corsairs bring to the table is headroom.

Someone can explain it better than me.

So what some are doing is putting the corsairs back on as push fans connected to the pumps fan controller and leaving two of their AP15's as pull connected to the cases fan controller. They adjust the AP's to a volume they are happy with. What this means is that the AP15's adjusted to be quiet are still aiding cooling which means the pump connected corsairs don't kick into a higher rpm as quickly/easily, ie they'll stay on low more of the time where they are nearly as quiet as the AP15's but when needed they will kick into higher gear. Replace the corsairs with all AP15's and there is no high gear to kick into.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15354243*
> So you're pulling the air into the case right? I assume that's what most people do with the 600t and h100.
> 
> What about fans.. how loud are they? Is it really worth buying ap-15's or whatever fans people buy to replace them?


I have a custom loop and I have a 240 up there with my fans under the top mesh as intake. So yes you can do it that way, or just flip the fans to make them exhaust. It really depends on your setup which is best.

I am not sure about how good the H100 fans are, because I have never owned any. But I can highly recommend PWM control fans if you do replace them. My fans go from about 1780RPM at 68C full load(fans can go to 2000RPM) to about 650RPM at idle. When idling I cant hear my rig and it has no external lights on. At full load crunching BOINC on CPU and GPU all day/night, I can easily sleep 3 feet away.

As for fan brands, I love my Akasa Viper/Apache fans. I have some Gentle Typhoons on the way via a Group Buy, cant wait to find out why everyone recommends them. Scythe make some good fans as well.

Are you looking for performance or acoustic properties??

EDIT: what FPI is the H100?? If it is a low count, then there is no need for higher speed fans. While if it is a high FPI count, then high speed fans are a lot better choice.


----------



## gadget_lova

Guys, I've applied some vinyl on my side panel. This is how it looks:









This is just an experiment to make me familiar in applying the carbon, because the vinyl just came in this day. As you can see, I accidentally scratch some surface on the bottom side. I'll re-apply the surface tomorrow, part by part..
It looks pretty amazing actually...


----------



## vitality

I have a 600t with a H100. H100 fits nicely at the top, and you put the fans on top of the case under the mesh. Also the H100 fans are very loud. They are just as loud, if not louder than my gpu fan. I switched to AP-15's and like them a lot better.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15355260*
> I have a 600t with a H100. H100 fits nicely at the top, and you put the fans on top of the case under the mesh. Also the H100 fans are very loud. They are just as loud, if not louder than my gpu fan. I switched to AP-15's and like them a lot better.


I think the main issue is that the 600T's mesh severely affects noise and cooling ability when fans for the H100 are installed underneath. After removing the mesh the fans are much quieter and cool much better. It kind of sucks because I like my 600T, but I'm considering getting something else as a result.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15354243*
> So you're pulling the air into the case right? I assume that's what most people do with the 600t and h100.
> 
> What about fans.. how loud are they? Is it really worth buying ap-15's or whatever fans people buy to replace them?


No, I mean that the fans are pulling are out on top of the Heatsink, air being pulled from the inside out the top from the top fans, I make it sound complicated when it isnt. If I had fans on the inside of the case on the heatsink then i'd set them up to push air out. I really need 4 fans, but 2 are doing an ok job, never gone above 29'C on 100% load. but thats on a Dual core athlon running 2.5Ghz

The stock fans are really loud but push a lot of air, I took out every fan that came with the case, except for the front fan. I'll replace that with an Antec Big boy, and the others will be a mix of Zalman and Antec 120mm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;15355448*
> I think the main issue is that the 600T's mesh severely affects noise and cooling ability when fans for the H100 are installed underneath. After removing the mesh the fans are much quieter and cool much better. It kind of sucks because I like my 600T, but I'm considering getting something else as a result.


Get yourself a dremel and remove the plastic support under the mesh. Remove the inner most support and leave only the bordering plastic on the edge of the mesh.

It makes it fit nicer and runs cooler and quieter


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos;15354851*
> From what I can see there is a backlash against replacing the Corsair fans completely. A lot of the people who changed to 4x AP15's/Cougars etc in push/pull have reverted back to using the two corsair fans for the reasons outlined a few posts ago. ie The aforementioned fans are a bit quieter than the Corsair and move similar amounts of air on Low, but thats it. Maxed out they are no better than the corsair on low. What the corsairs bring to the table is headroom.
> 
> Someone can explain it better than me.
> 
> So what some are doing is putting the corsairs back on as push fans connected to the pumps fan controller and leaving two of their AP15's as pull connected to the cases fan controller. They adjust the AP's to a volume they are happy with. What this means is that the AP15's adjusted to be quiet are still aiding cooling which means the pump connected corsairs don't kick into a higher rpm as quickly/easily, ie they'll stay on low more of the time where they are nearly as quiet as the AP15's but when needed they will kick into higher gear. Replace the corsairs with all AP15's and there is no high gear to kick into.


I think you did a good job of explaining. For that size radiator, for that thickness, using the stock Corsair fans are the best choice for performance. Now if you want to experiment with different noise profiles AP15s are great; but they are 1850 rpm fans, and therefore can't move the same amount of air as the stock H100 fans. AP15s are great noise to CFM ratio fans, but you have to pair them with the right loop for it to be optimal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;15355448*
> I think the main issue is that the 600T's mesh severely affects noise and cooling ability when fans for the H100 are installed underneath. After removing the mesh the fans are much quieter and cool much better. It kind of sucks because I like my 600T, but I'm considering getting something else as a result.


For the serious Watercooler, saying goodbye to the 600T is inevitable.


----------



## wickedout

Just pulled the trigger on the 600T white graphite case at Tiger. Will I be happy with this case? Is the air flow excellent compared to what I have now? I'm pretty happy about doing this. I've been looking at cases for awhile now and this one captured my attention.


----------



## longroadtrip

For the equipment you have, you will be good...you might make a couple tweaks to fan placement and add a fan or two, but, you are going to have that with any case. You will like it compared to the Antec you've got...It really is a good looking case and very easy to build with...You'll love all the little features Antec doesn't do...


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SodomySquirrel*


Move the HDD to the bottom tray. Remove the top HDD cage for better airflow! =D



well.. how embarrassing they hide cable ... there is **** ton of cable back there, i have difficulty to close it XD that give you an idea lol


----------



## wickedout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


For the equipment you have, you will be good...you might make a couple tweaks to fan placement and add a fan or two, but, you are going to have that with any case. You will like it compared to the Antec you've got...It really is a good looking case and very easy to build with...You'll love all the little features Antec doesn't do...


Very good points! I'm pretty stoked about getting it finally. This will be my case for the next 3 to 4 years. I've only used my Antec for about 2 years. So it was time to move up and to move on. Glad I pulled the trigger!


----------



## longroadtrip

Even though I'm in the process of moving my main rig to an M8, my next mod project is going to be in my 600t....I really do like this case, and it is capable of so much as far as modding goes!


----------



## dummy12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout;15360681*
> Just pulled the trigger on the 600T white graphite case at Tiger. Will I be happy with this case? Is the air flow excellent compared to what I have now? I'm pretty happy about doing this. I've been looking at cases for awhile now and this one captured my attention.


I went from an Antec 900, not the v2 but I think they're both pretty similar, and I couldn't be happier with switching cases. Cable management was a nightmare for me in the 900 but in the 600T it makes it so easy even for an amateur. My 900 was also a big dust magnet but this case has plenty of dust filters to keep the insides nice and clean. I think the Antec 902 has better stock airflow than the 600T, but with the side mesh panel capable of accommodating four 120mm fans and the top 200mm fan can be switch for two 120mm/140mm fans, it has the potential for much better airflow than the 902.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dummy12*


I went from an Antec 900, not the v2 but I think they're both pretty similar, and I couldn't be happier with switching cases. Cable management was a nightmare for me in the 900 but in the 600T it makes it so easy even for an amateur. My 900 was also a big dust magnet but this case has plenty of dust filters to keep the insides nice and clean. I think the Antec 902 has better stock airflow than the 600T, but with the side mesh panel capable of accommodating four 120mm fans and the top 200mm fan can be switch for two 120mm/140mm fans, it has the potential for much better airflow than the 902.


Totally agree! The Antec 902 is a dust magnet. I also didn't like taking out the front grill to get to the filters to keep them clean. That was a pain in the a*%! I know I'll be very happy!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dummy12*


I went from an Antec 900, not the v2 but I think they're both pretty similar, and I couldn't be happier with switching cases. Cable management was a nightmare for me in the 900 but in the 600T it makes it so easy even for an amateur. My 900 was also a big dust magnet but this case has plenty of dust filters to keep the insides nice and clean. I think the Antec 902 has better stock airflow than the 600T, but with the side mesh panel capable of accommodating four 120mm fans and the top 200mm fan can be switch for *two 120mm/140mm fans*, it has the potential for much better airflow than the 902.


I also came from an Antec case, the 300. Talking about night a day difference. I bet the Case Labs cases are another step up from this. And you can only add 120mm fans to the top in place of the 200mm. Unless they changed the design, which I doubt.

If you guys have the tools to do so, I would replace both 200mm fans with 120mm. It helped my temps a lot. But I had the older version of the 200mm fans.


----------



## cook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*













This looks incredible, You should keep the copper look, and add some wood di noc to go for the steam punk look. Most epic cooling setup ever.


----------



## FlamingMidget

I'm really curious if that copper dropped temps at all?


----------



## zhouz

bleh, I got home today and all the fans on my 600T were at minimum speed... even though the knob was turned to max (and PC running [email protected]!)

I have an h100 with stock fans at the top, stock front and rear case fans, each plugged into its own channel on the stock fan controller. Now the fan control knob does nothing, fans just stuck at min speed. I thought my configuration was pretty conservative, i was purposely hoping to avoid running into any issues like this.








sent a message to corsair support, hope this doesnt get complicated.


----------



## sused

in my case, fans are running at max speed







stock fan/fun controller sucks. i will post some pics and schemes of my custom fan controller which will replace the stock one. it is very easy to make and it costs like 5€.. maybe less.. and it will be easily capable to run at 12A. that means many many fans (one 120mm fan has around 200mA at max speed, so do your calculations)


----------



## mistasumo

can't wait till i get the keyboard and mice to complete their product line.

wish they made cd-rom drives......


----------



## eySON

awesome rig and set up mistasumo! you should be a spokesman for corsair haha keep it up!


----------



## Darkcyde

New MoBo and some BitFenix single sleeved cables.


----------



## hxcnero

just thought i would share a sidepanel air filter i made.

i used and old X-Under Armor shirt that i had from my days as a soldier.

all i did was cut it to shape, slightly smaller than the mesh panel. and then stretched it over the panel. then i put the mash panel into the side panel pulling the underarmor as tight as could moving around the panel in a circle.

here are the results and as you can see it works wonders.


----------



## ernsthaft

are there holes for a 140mm fan at the rear, so i can replace the 120mm stock fan?


----------



## hxcnero

no, sadly there isnt.







but im positive there are 120-140 adapters as well as 140mm fans with 120mm mounting holes. whether or not they fit however i don't know.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ernsthaft;15366320*
> are there holes for a 140mm fan at the rear, so i can replace the 120mm stock fan?


Nope unfortunately not.
But you might be able to get away with a 140mm fan that uses 120mm mounting holes. I think thermalright and a couple other manufacturers do them.


----------



## ernsthaft

ok, i thought i saw 140mm holes at some photos









i would like to install the Prolimatech Red Vortex 140 at the rear, because its red and with superior specs:

1.100 U/Min, 18,1 dB(A), 145,8 m³/h

dont really like to use adapters


----------



## ernsthaft

sorry but i have one more question:

what is the voltage range of the build in manual fan control? Is it 7 - 12V ?

i found this fan as a replacement:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/LED-Luefter-Ultra/Xigmatek-XAF-F1453-Orangeline-LED-Luefter-140mm::17456.html

but the start voltage is 9v


----------



## Calibos

Ah Man! This just ain't funny anymore!

To recap my first build and my first Corsair products...

Corsair HX1050 needs to be RMA'd because of loud Coil Whine.
Recommended fix for loud H100 pump precipitated the Fan Controller dying (I have one from bad batch)
Moved the H100 fans over to the Corsair 600T case fan controller till I get the H100 advance RMA done. Now 1x 600T fan output is dying because one of the H100 fans doesn't spin unless I give the blades a push.

At least the 8 gigs of Corsair Vengence Ram hasn't melted yet!!

That said, I can't blame Corsair for the MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II that needs to be RMA'd due to 100ºc temps.

Is someone trying to tell me to go back to buying prebuilt Dells??

Having second thoughts about getting the Corsair K90 Keyboard and M60 Sniper Mouse and Vengence 1500 Dolby 5.1 headset now!!

I thought I was safe building a PC with mostly Corsair parts. I had read they had great QC and CS and what do I get? 3 out of the 4 Corsair products in my PC need to be RMA'd and I have to pay shipping on at least one leg to replace brand new defective parts!! I can't even advance RMA yet because my VISA is maxed out at the moment so I need to get the balance down before Corsair can put a hold on the card for the advance RMA.

My brother was going to front me the cost of a new GTX580 Twin Frozr II (earlier SLI than intended) so that I would have a card ready for BF3 while the other one was being RMA'd, but it looks like even that won't be enough to have me ready for BF3 because for all I know the Corsair 600T fan controller is about to totally die any minute and I'll have zero cooling in the case so even a perfect Twin Frozr II will run at 100ºc !!

Absolutely disgusted!!


----------



## Random_Sheep

Dude that is some serious bad luck! I've had it b4 whewre everything juust fails! I hope you can get things sorted out soon. Best of luck mate!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos;15367058*
> Ah Man! This just ain't funny anymore!
> 
> To recap my first build and my first Corsair products...
> 
> Corsair HX1050 needs to be RMA'd because of loud Coil Whine.
> Recommended fix for loud H100 pump precipitated the Fan Controller dying (I have one from bad batch)
> Moved the H100 fans over to the Corsair 600T case fan controller till I get the H100 advance RMA done. Now 1x 600T fan output is dying because one of the H100 fans doesn't spin unless I give the blades a push.
> 
> At least the 8 gigs of Corsair Vengence Ram hasn't melted yet!!
> 
> That said, I can't blame Corsair for the MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II that needs to be RMA'd due to 100ºc temps.
> 
> Is someone trying to tell me to go back to buying prebuilt Dells??
> 
> Having second thoughts about getting the Corsair K90 Keyboard and M60 Sniper Mouse and Vengence 1500 Dolby 5.1 headset now!!
> 
> I thought I was safe building a PC with mostly Corsair parts. I had read they had great QC and CS and what do I get? 3 out of the 4 Corsair products in my PC need to be RMA'd and I have to pay shipping on at least one leg to replace brand new defective parts!! I can't even advance RMA yet because my VISA is maxed out at the moment so I need to get the balance down before Corsair can put a hold on the card for the advance RMA.
> 
> My brother was going to front me the cost of a new GTX580 Twin Frozr II (earlier SLI than intended) so that I would have a card ready for BF3 while the other one was being RMA'd, but it looks like even that won't be enough to have me ready for BF3 because for all I know the Corsair 600T fan controller is about to totally die any minute and I'll have zero cooling in the case so even a perfect Twin Frozr II will run at 100ºc !!
> 
> Absolutely disgusted!!


Wow, that's just about the worst luck I've heard. Send me an email at [email protected] - we'll work something out for the cross-shipping.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ernsthaft;15366650*
> sorry but i have one more question:
> 
> what is the voltage range of the build in manual fan control? Is it 7 - 12V ?
> 
> i found this fan as a replacement:
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/LED-Luefter-Ultra/Xigmatek-XAF-F1453-Orangeline-LED-Luefter-140mm::17456.html
> 
> but the start voltage is 9v


Yes, 7V - 12V, excepting for component variance.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos;15367058*
> *SNIP*


Dude that sucks. I wish I never have as many problems as you did with any of my builds. Good luck getting everything back to order, hopefully CorsairGeorge will chime in and give you a hand.

Have you every thought to connect your fans to your MOBO fan headers?? If you have a PWM header, I would use that to control your radiator fans on your H100. That way there is no need for you to adjust it, and with the proper profile, you will get the best silence and performance in one. I have used this fan splitter before, and it works great if you have PWM fans. No need to worry about overloading your MOBO fan header, because it supplies its own power.

If your MOBO doesnt have PWM, you could always use its voltage regulation to control your fans. IMHO, manual fan controllers are inefficient, because your temps are changing and require more/less cooling depending on that moment. Your MOBO can control your fans depending on how hot your components are, automatically.

PWM FTW

EDIT: Ninja'd by the man himself, Thanks for chiming in CorsairGeorge


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15355260*
> I have a 600t with a H100. H100 fits nicely at the top, and you put the fans on top of the case under the mesh. Also the H100 fans are very loud. They are just as loud, if not louder than my gpu fan. I switched to AP-15's and like them a lot better.


Are the Ap-15's PWM fans or do you need to plug them into a controller to lower speed?

I think I'll probably try the h100 fans out and see what happens with the 600t before changing fans.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15367539*
> Are the Ap-15's PWM fans or do you need to plug them into a controller to lower speed?
> 
> I think I'll probably try the h100 fans out and see what happens with the 600t before changing fans.


Afaik they are. Awesome fans those. If they wornt so dam pricey in south Africa then I would get them for my case.

Must say is that the only thing I do t like about the new coolers is that b4 I could set the profiles of the fans. Now I gotta use the button. Anyway small price to pay for awesome cooling

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## longroadtrip

AP-15s are not PWM....The H100 stock fans will outperform the Ap-15s, but they are louder...that is the trade-off quiet with decent performance or louder with great performance. You can still plug the AP-15s into the H100 though, the stock Corsair fans aren't PWM either.


----------



## compudaze

If you guys want the H100 quieter, just turn it down to low or medium. No reason to replace the awesome fans it comes with.

Also, if you run push-pull on low with the H100 you should get better cooling performance than just push on medium but quieter. IMHO, this is the main benefit from push-pull on the H100. On high, push-pull will only give you 1-2C at most and be much louder.

I'm almost done with my Hydro Series H60/80/100 comparison as promised several [hundred?] pages back. After that, I'll be looking into push-pull on the H100 with hard numbers to back up my suspicions.


----------



## wickedout

Does the H100 work well with the 600T? How does it look with the 600T? Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## longroadtrip

works great!

this is what mine looks like:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14500659*
> Picture w/ the new H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much room up there!


Under top mesh:


----------



## wickedout

That's nice! I like that look! I'll eventually get the H100 in due time. For right now my Mega will do the trick.


----------



## longroadtrip

what it looked like with the mega:


----------



## wickedout

^^That's how I should have mine^^

I like the fact that you removed one of HD bays to compensate for better air flow for the front fan. That's how I need to make mine. Thanks for the pictures! Very clean! I can't wait!


----------



## Sagaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout;15370183*
> ^^That's how I should have mine^^
> 
> I like the fact that you removed one of HD bays to compensate for better air flow for the front fan. That's how I need to make mine. Thanks for the pictures! Very clean! I can't wait!


And if you need even more airflow, you can mount the lower HDD bay to the left, next to the PSU. I believe there are mounting holes there for the HDD bay. This'll create a completely unobstructed airflow to the GPU's.


----------



## welly321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sagaris*


And if you need even more airflow, you can mount the lower HDD bay to the left, next to the PSU. I believe there are mounting holes there for the HDD bay. This'll create a completely unobstructed airflow to the GPU's.


Yup thats what i did. Dropped my load temp a couple degrees.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


what it looked like with the mega:










How is it with four side fans? Which fans did you use as well? Which 4 120mm fans should I get for the side mesh?


----------



## longroadtrip

I didn't use it with the mesh...only the window..just so you know, I've got my 600t, 600t accessories and fans, and an H100 up for sale in the for sale threads.


----------



## wickedout

That's right you have the Case Labs M8! I looked at that case and loved it. Just didn't want to spend $359 on it. I might be very interested in the H100 you up for sale. Hit me up with a link please! Thanks!


----------



## longroadtrip

Here you go!
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...-box-90-a.html


----------



## staryoshi

My Crucial M4 finally got here, time to move everything to the 600T


----------



## wickedout

Thanks for the link!


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;15374817*
> My Crucial M4 finally got here, time to move everything to the 600T


I'll be moving all my stuff over next week sometime. My Intel SSD has been solid since day one of owing it!

I want my 600T SE now! Lol!


----------



## refskeg

Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a while. I got my 600tm in last week. Waiting to pick up the rest of my parts this weekend to start the build. I have a quick question regarding cooling in this case.

What is a good setup to start with? What type of fans should I look for? Best fan placement? Extra fan controller such as what Robilar is running? I want to keep with the white LED look I think, or no LED at all. I just want good, quiet fans.

I am going to put 4x 120s on the side mesh, I'd like to get my paws on a h-series corsair cooler for the CPU, mainly because it looks ultra clean to me. Is there any other cooling that is really required? I only want to do a moderate overclock - i am new at this.

Build is as follows:
i5-2500k
Asus p8z68-v Pro
MSI GTX 580 Lightning or 570 TFIII (last item on my list to order)
Corsair TX850 PSU
G.Skills 8gb CL8s
Samsung 1tb F3
Asus VG236H monitor


----------



## applesaucesandwich

Can I join?


----------



## welly321

whoa I love the white sleeving on the cables. How'd you get that?


----------



## longroadtrip

That is clean applesauce!

@welly321...they are extension cables or they are sleeves....


----------



## applesaucesandwich

Thanks! I cheated and bought some http://www.amazon.com/24P-W-Singled-Sleeved-24-Pin-Premium/dp/B003TO51LC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1319080605&sr=8-2]NZXT extensions[/URL].


----------



## longroadtrip

Similar to the ones I have for sale in my 600t thread only mine are black


----------



## wickedout

Longroadtrip this is your thread! And you have a Case Lab M8! It's good your in here though. And about that H100 I'll have more cash next week! So I'll let you know either way if I want it! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## longroadtrip

I like everybody in this thread...and I love the 600t...I really didn't want to sell it, but I spent $2k on my new w/c loop and my bank account is screaming mercy!...I'm really gonna miss it! Fortunately it will make a great server case!


----------



## staryoshi

Finally got the 600T set up. It looks pretty flippin' awesome







I apologize for the lack of quality in the pics, I have a 6-year old digital camera... It looks pure white, not blue as the flash-less pictures would have you believe. I will shroud the PSU cables when I have a chance. Also contemplating increasing the whiteness of the rig (2x120mm bitfenix specter white led fans + NZXT sleeved LED kit) or replacing the white LED fans with a ton of orange ones









The last picture shows off the EVGA backplate on my Sparkle GTX560 Ti


----------



## gspin2k1

This case has been sitting in my office for almost a month now. My hard drive and CPU finally arrived today, so now I can finally put this baby together. Pretty excited to start work on Nocturne, Tron's evil brother. Or is he technically good, since he's going to be a work PC (that can game after-hours =P ).

Trying to figure out too if I should give him red, or blue accents/LEDs.

Nocturne


----------



## eySON

*update:* snagged a gtx 580 off craigslist for $350







i really wanted to use my old sli bridge which was black and non-flexible because i dont like how asus makes theirs. good thing its pretty short though because iv'e seen some that are too long that bend outward, but i can live with this for now.

also planning to put the hdd and ssd in the 5.25 bay drive with some converter or something

if anyone has an extra 580 backplate laying around please let me know







haha


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1;15377543*
> This case has been sitting in my office for almost a month now. My hard drive and CPU finally arrived today, so now I can finally put this baby together. Pretty excited to start work on Nocturne, Tron's evil brother. Or is he technically good, since he's going to be a work PC (that can game after-hours =P ).
> 
> Trying to figure out too if I should give him red, or blue accents/LEDs.
> 
> Nocturne


Black with dark blue/dark purple accents, to make it look like nocturne


----------



## twm.7

Count me in !

Inside w/o flash:








Inside w/ flash:









I'll redo the cable management when sleeving the PSU.
I still don't know which color I'll get. Maybe some Blue and DarkGrey, what do you think ?

Front w/ stealth drive:









Need to clean the inside and outside, it's getting very dirty...


----------



## Sergov

I'm going to buy a Graphite 600T SE White. After alot of looking at vids,reviews etc of it, I've falling in love with it.

Is it needed to replace the stock cooling on this case or does it suffice to cool my future build at a reasonable sound rate?

*Future build:*
_Asus P8P67 Pro_
_I5 2500K (gonna be OC'ed) cooled by a Corsair A70_
_Corsair Vengeance LP 2x4GB_
_750 GB WD Caviar Black_
_MSI GTX560 TI Hawk (This is gonna be SLI'd a few months after._
_Corsair HX750_

I've read some reviews saying the Graphite has inferior cooling to my other favored case: The Fractal R3.


----------



## welly321

I would move the hdd cage away from the front intake and add another intake fan if you have the room in your 5.25 bays. Alternatively you can add some side fans if you dont mind not having a window.


----------



## JAM3S121

I plan on using a h100 cooler on my 600t build soon.

Going to transfer my motherboard, cpu, psu and drives.. upgrading ram, video card new case and cpu cooler

will these dust filter fit on top? or will i need to put it on the rad inside?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11723/ffi-51/DEMCiflex_Dual_120mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Dual_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?tl=g47c223s1024


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sergov;15381905*
> I'm going to buy a Graphite 600T SE White. After alot of looking at vids,reviews etc of it, I've falling in love with it.
> 
> Is it needed to replace the stock cooling on this case or does it suffice to cool my future build at a reasonable sound rate?
> 
> *Future build:*
> _Asus P8P67 Pro_
> _I5 2500K (gonna be OC'ed) cooled by a Corsair A70_
> _Corsair Vengeance LP 2x4GB_
> _750 GB WD Caviar Black_
> _MSI GTX560 TI Hawk (This is gonna be SLI'd a few months after._
> _Corsair HX750_
> 
> I've read some reviews saying the Graphite has inferior cooling to my other favored case: The Fractal R3.


They updated their new cases with better fans IIRC. But when I bought mine, right after launch, it had some useless fans IMO. After changing the fans I was happy for a while.

Now I am completely happy with my setup. PWM fans and a water cool loop make it ideal for me. I think it is quiet even though I am folding/crunching for hours and even days on end. My by far loudest fan is my GPU fan, which is really quiet compared to other cards I have owned with its DirectCU.

Looks to be a nice build. With one 560 you will be sitting nice. Not sure about 2 560s though. I cant comment on that as I only have one lesser powered card. But with a couple simple steps, maybe even mods, it can handle almost anything you want to throw at it.

The Fractal R3 is a nice case. Next case I buy may be that, but I cant comment on it as I havnt even seen it in person. I do like the outside look better on the 600T, which is important to me.


----------



## Dmitry

Hi! Where can I order full acrylic side panel?


----------



## staryoshi

Nobody commented on my rig... *sniffle*

The only complaint I have about this case is that at full speed the 200mm fans are pretty loud. I may mod the HDD bay fan w/spacers or something to try to reduce some of the noise. Still not sure if I'll stick with white, white/blue, or some other color for the theme though.


----------



## welly321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Finally got the 600T set up. It looks pretty flippin' awesome







I apologize for the lack of quality in the pics, I have a 6-year old digital camera... It looks pure white, not blue as the flash-less pictures would have you believe. I will shroud the PSU cables when I have a chance. Also contemplating increasing the whiteness of the rig (2x120mm bitfenix specter white led fans + NZXT sleeved LED kit) or replacing the white LED fans with a ton of orange ones









The last picture shows off the EVGA backplate on my Sparkle GTX560 Ti










Nice rig. I love the white cables. Also I never knew what a backplate was until i saw your pic so thank you! Does it serve a purpose besides cometic?


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Nobody commented on my rig... *sniffle*

The only complaint I have about this case is that at full speed the 200mm fans are pretty loud. I may mod the HDD bay fan w/spacers or something to try to reduce some of the noise. Still not sure if I'll stick with white, white/blue, or some other color for the theme though.


Looks good - another 600T SE bringing someone some enjoyment is always a good thing!


----------



## staryoshi

Thanks, guys. It just goes to show that if you QQ you'll sometimes get pity replies!









@Welly - It's purely cosmetic and it looks sharp









@Vercom - Danke, fine sir.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dmitry*


Hi! Where can I order full acrylic side panel?


I am trying to find a link but I am pretty sure its from http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html

FOUND IT!

http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/...tion-ordering/


----------



## Dmitry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vercomtech*


I am trying to find a link but I am pretty sure its from http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html

FOUND IT!

http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/...tion-ordering/


Yes, it`s from mnpctech, but they don`t answer


----------



## goodtobeking

I believe CyberDruid makes them as well, he is an Artisan here at OCN. I will try to find you a link

EDIT: here is the link for it.


----------



## Kraven

Hi guys about ready to order but I am wondering am I making a mistake getting 2x Noctua NF-P12's. Will this cool efficiently?

I want quiet fans but also want performance and my previous Noctua's were great on my standard cpu cooler.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos;15367058*
> Ah Man! This just ain't funny anymore!
> Moved the H100 fans over to the Corsair 600T case fan controller till I get the H100 advance RMA done. Now 1x 600T fan output is dying because one of the H100 fans doesn't spin unless I give the blades a push.


I feel for ya bud, we're all been there at one time or another. A bit of advice though. If you have to push the blades on one of the fans to get it going, I would stop using it before it burns something else out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;15368933*
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm almost done with my Hydro Series H60/80/100 comparison as promised several [hundred?] pages back. After that, I'll be looking into push-pull on the H100 with hard numbers to back up my suspicions.


Sounds very interesting. Can't wait to see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refskeg;15375407*
> I am going to put 4x 120s on the side mesh, I'd like to get my paws on a h-series corsair cooler for the CPU, mainly because it looks ultra clean to me. Is there any other cooling that is really required? I only want to do a moderate overclock - i am new at this.


That's a big order there bud. If you're adding fans to the side panel mesh, why not wait and see what your temps are before replacing the stock case fans? The newer 200mm fans Corsair provides with their case are OK fans. The rear 120mm one isn't so hot. Get a decent replacement that has somewhere near 100 cfm for that fan. I guess if you're populating the side panel mesh you're not too concerned with noise? Try it stock first and test your temps too see how much improvement you need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;15377398*
> Finally got the 600T set up. It looks pretty flippin' awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the lack of quality in the pics, I have a 6-year old digital camera... It looks pure white, not blue as the flash-less pictures would have you believe. I will shroud the PSU cables when I have a chance. Also contemplating increasing the whiteness of the rig (2x120mm bitfenix specter white led fans + NZXT sleeved LED kit) or replacing the white LED fans with a ton of orange ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last picture shows off the EVGA backplate on my Sparkle GTX560 Ti


Nice job. Looks good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15382477*
> I plan on using a h100 cooler on my 600t build soon.
> 
> Going to transfer my motherboard, cpu, psu and drives.. upgrading ram, video card new case and cpu cooler
> 
> will these dust filter fit on top? or will i need to put it on the rad inside?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11723/ffi-51/DEMCiflex_Dual_120mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Dual_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?tl=g47c223s1024


That's a tough question. Since it's just a 2 x 120mm dust filter it should fit on top, but if you're using the rubber grommets Corsair provides they could interfere with the filter (I take it it's a magnetic filter). Personally, I'd just give it a try and see how it works.


----------



## vercomtech

I ordered a rad, fans, and some fittings today. I cannot wait









I am still deciding what to install as the rear case fan, but for the top fans, I went with these

And I decided on this


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15382477*
> I plan on using a h100 cooler on my 600t build soon.
> 
> Going to transfer my motherboard, cpu, psu and drives.. upgrading ram, video card new case and cpu cooler
> 
> will these dust filter fit on top? or will i need to put it on the rad inside?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11723/ffi-51/DEMCiflex_Dual_120mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Dual_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?tl=g47c223s1024


You will need to to fit the H100 rad inside your chassis. The fans will go underneath the top removable fan grille. The filter you need is not a standard regtangular shape as per your link. Instead, contact Vincent from DemciFlex Filter in South Africa. Tell him you need a full set of filters for your Corsair Graphite 600T. He already has all the measurements - I sent him traces of my panels as I too stay in South Africa.

See attached illustration


----------



## CesarNYC

quick shot for someone who had asked how I installed my NZXT fans up front. You can use the ventilation holes just to mount them no problem. Not all of the holes will line up though, so you can drill a hole for the tabs that don't line up, or zip tie. Don't mind the yellow tape, that was just there to hold up a temp probe I was using.


----------



## eySON

tried a little experiment earlier today to see if i can fit my hdd sideways in the drive bay. I remember doing this on my antec 1200 rig couple years ago

snug fit!









fits right above the tool less thingy









another good thing was i didn't have to drill holes on the side to plug in the sata and stuff


----------



## ernsthaft

lol that is awesome









my 600T will be delivered next week, cant wait.


----------



## goodtobeking

I did the same thing. Except I put both my SSD and my HDD. Amazing how good it fits in there. Almost like it was made that way. Here is my picture










What are you using to keep it from moving??


----------



## Sagaris

Just received the side panel for the 600T. Switched out the window for the mesh and hooked up 4 Scythe Slip Stream 1600RPM fans. I was expecting some degrees difference in temperatures around the board, but this... woah! (They are at full blast now, cause they're hooked up to the PSU.)

Differences (old -> new):
CPU idle: 36 -> 33
CPU load: 71 -> 60
GPU2 idle: 49 -> 40
GPU2 load: 80 -> 62
GPU1 idle: 35 -> 28
GPU1 load: 80 -> 77

CPU load was tested with Prime95, GPU load was tested in BFBC2, both cards ran at 99% usage.
GPU2 is the top card, a Gigabyte GV-R587UD-1GD with non reference dual fan cooling and the lower card is GPU1, a reference Asus Ã‹AH5870/2DIS/1GD5/V2.

Now I need to get a decent fan controller, because the noise has increased considerably, lol.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

First, well can't really call it a mod, it's more of an obvious alteration every owner of this case should do..

Removed the plastic supports on the top mesh.

































Next thing to do, modify the fan controller to control how many LED's are turned on per fan. Plus, need a fan controller, NZXT Sentry is alright but.. too big.


----------



## ernsthaft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Yes, 7V - 12V, excepting for component variance.


"variance"

ok i know what variance means but i read on a other forum somebody measured a voltage rage between 10,5V & 12V. I wouldn't call this variance anymore. This is 50% over the expected value. I mean 10-20% would be maybe acceptable but 50% this is far from it. I paid EUR 154,89, so i expect a little bit more quality than for a 50â‚¬ Case.
I hope my manual fan control wont be that bad. Otherwise it goes back.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ernsthaft;15395634*
> "variance"
> 
> ok i know what variance means but i read on a other forum somebody measured a voltage rage between 10,5V & 12V. I wouldn't call this variance anymore. This is 50% over the expected value. I mean 10-20% would be maybe acceptable but 50% this is far from it. I paid EUR 154,89, so i expect a little bit more quality than for a 50€ Case.
> I hope my manual fan control wont be that bad. Otherwise it goes back.


Try measuring it yourself and not going by what you read on internet forums.

I did: http://www.overclock.net/13484505-post1224.html


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Mounted 120 in place of top bay..










Looks neat enough too, just need to sort out the cables for the CC's


----------



## ernsthaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;15396404*
> Try measuring it yourself and not going by what you read on internet forums.
> 
> I did: http://www.overclock.net/13484505-post1224.html


year 8,81V looks better than 10,5V but it isn't as good as u would expect 7V and just imagine there are 10V and more out there because of the "variance".

As u can see it rises from 0% to 60% only by 0,19V, this is in real ~2% and it wont be noticeable. So 60% of the adjustment is absolute useless. I don't know your understanding for good quality and quality management but i can tell you, this is pretty bad. If i have to review this manual fan control, the verdict would be devastating compared to other manual fan controls on the market.


----------



## eySON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;15392902*
> I did the same thing. Except I put both my SSD and my HDD. Amazing how good it fits in there. Almost like it was made that way. Here is my picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using to keep it from moving??


hey thats cool! i didnt know where to put my ssd so i put it behind the motherboard tray (not literally behind it like below where the psu is) haha hasn't moved either. as for the hdd i didnt use anything it's just there. i've shook my case a little and tried moving the hdd with a little nudge and it still won't move! (hopefully its not stuck lol) what are you using to hold both the hdd and sdd? i might need something like that.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eySON;15397904*
> hey thats cool! i didnt know where to put my ssd so i put it behind the motherboard tray (not literally behind it like below where the psu is) haha hasn't moved either. as for the hdd i didnt use anything it's just there. i've shook my case a little and tried moving the hdd with a little nudge and it still won't move! (hopefully its not stuck lol) what are you using to hold both the hdd and sdd? i might need something like that.


What I did, was take an old Cd-Rom drive, and tear it apart. The very bottom "tray" is what I used. I also took the Nexus Doubletwin I originally had holding my HDD/SSD and took it apart. Mounted them together with the Nexus Doubletwin bracket(the white bracket in the picture) and drilled holes to mount the SSD to the old Cd-Rom tray. Fits perfectly, in all directions. Seems like it was made that way. I even redrilled the holes, in the tray, so I could screw it to the case.

Had to do a little cutting on the side of the 5.25 bay, but not much. Still can mount a normal Cd-Rom there if needed. And I mounted a 120mm fan to the tray as well.

I like it and all, and it really helps me hide a lot of exposed wiring. But I am thinking of getting another SSD to move my OS to, and keep this one for games. Both my drives are full, and I have a couple games I want to install. I may get one of the 3 to 4 bay adapters with a built in fan like most others do.

EDIT: I wanted to paint it black, but never got around to it. May get rid of it all together.


----------



## eySON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


What I did, was take an old Cd-Rom drive, and tear it apart. The very bottom "tray" is what I used. I also took the Nexus Doubletwin I originally had holding my HDD/SSD and took it apart. Mounted them together with the Nexus Doubletwin bracket(the white bracket in the picture) and drilled holes to mount the SSD to the old Cd-Rom tray. Fits perfectly, in all directions. Seems like it was made that way. I even redrilled the holes, in the tray, so I could screw it to the case.

Had to do a little cutting on the side of the 5.25 bay, but not much. Still can mount a normal Cd-Rom there if needed. And I mounted a 120mm fan to the tray as well.

I like it and all, and it really helps me hide a lot of exposed wiring. But I am thinking of getting another SSD to move my OS to, and keep this one for games. Both my drives are full, and I have a couple games I want to install. I may get one of the 3 to 4 bay adapters with a built in fan like most others do.

EDIT: I wanted to paint it black, but never got around to it. May get rid of it all together.


wow thanks for the reply and details! i will try this later on and see what happens. i think i will purchase this soon if anything.


----------



## Sterisk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


First, well can't really call it a mod, it's more of an obvious alteration every owner of this case should do..

Removed the plastic supports on the top mesh.

Next thing to do, modify the fan controller to control how many LED's are turned on per fan. Plus, need a fan controller, NZXT Sentry is alright but.. too big.


How did you remove the supports?


----------



## hxcnero

i was bored and decided to rearrange my fans a bit. i also decided i like the window more than mesh side panel. i think its kind of sinister looking. what do you guys think?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


i was bored and decided to rearrange my fans a bit. i also decided i like the window more than mesh side panel. i think its kind of sinister looking. what do you guys think?











I really like how your heatsink looks in this picture. Looks like you have an LED lighting up below it around the MOBO area. Clean as can be too. Good job


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sterisk;15400498*
> How did you remove the supports?


I used a flat-head screwdriver placed over a gas fire to make it red hot. To prep the mesh I put Alu foil underneath the plastic support to limit damage to the paintwork on the mesh.

I put the entire panel on top of a large book, then pressed down on each support firmly with the screwdriver. Took about 10 minutes to do. It looks a bit messy but you don't even notice it because you don't see the rough cuts from the outside.

Oh and the plastic doesn't produce smoke when melted which was a plus. Also, don't remove any more supports than I have in the photo. Unless you're doing a triple rad/fan mod then you dont need to.


----------



## atomicfr33x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;15391691*
> quick shot for someone who had asked how I installed my NZXT fans up front. You can use the ventilation holes just to mount them no problem. Not all of the holes will line up though, so you can drill a hole for the tabs that don't line up, or zip tie. Don't mind the yellow tape, that was just there to hold up a temp probe I was using.


i think that was me.. i have done the same thing in the meantime.. my rig is built now, mostly completed yesterday, just got to fix the cabling behind the motherboard and complete the case window..

made some changes to the shopping list and got the Koolance RP-452X2 reservior.. OMG the build quality on that thing is AWESOME.. i am thinking about buying another one just put on my desk just to look at and drool..









post some pix soon..


----------



## atomicfr33x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitry;15383822*
> Yes, it`s from mnpctech, but they don`t answer


THAT's FOR SURE!!


----------



## McMarcus22

I never posted pics after installing the third 570 and h80, so here you go. Note the pretty blue sli bridge that gigabyte ships with a black and copper motherboard.


----------



## gadget_lova

Looks amazing IMO..


----------



## BuildingFirst37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22;15409926*
> I never posted pics after installing the third 570 and h80, so here you go. Note the pretty blue sli bridge that gigabyte ships with a black and copper motherboard.


Very nice Marcus.


----------



## bicen

I just got my demcifilters in, must say, they are above and beyond my expectations.




























That last image may make the filter look very noticeable but honestly I just have a crap camera and the flash just reflects off of the screen and rubber. You don't even notice the filter is on the front at a glance.


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;15410322*
> Looks amazing IMO..


that looks terrible, IMO.


----------



## Sergov

Can anyone tell me how the fans are orientated in the Special edition?
I take the 200mm front fan is intake?
Is the top 200mm outtake? The back 120 is probly outtake?
So, does that not make the case have a negative pressure?
Would adding a 120mm ontop of the lowest HD-bay make it positive?
What would give me the best airflow?


----------



## staryoshi

I shipped my 600T SE back to Amazon. It's a great case, just not worth it for me to upgrade from my 690 II Adv. The 200mm fans were also disappointingly loud. This is the 3rd or 4th time I've tried to replace it, only to go back into its loving embrace


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;15411407*
> I shipped my 600T SE back to Amazon. It's a great case, just not worth it for me to upgrade from my 690 II Adv. The 200mm fans were also disappointingly loud. This is the 3rd or 4th time I've tried to replace it, only to go back into its loving embrace


I just replaced the 200mm fan with the CM Megaflo, runs quiet and keeps things running cool :] Should have given the case more of a chance, the longer I have it the more I like it.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;15412072*
> I just replaced the 200mm fan with the CM Megaflo, runs quiet and keeps things running cool :] Should have given the case more of a chance, the longer I have it the more I like it.


It's not that it's a bad case. It's very spacious and one of the best looking cases I've ever had (Stormtrooper). I just cannot justify ditching my CM692 ADV in favor of it - It's too solid a case







(And it will look better in orange, which is the color theme I've opted to move to)


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22;15409926*
> I never posted pics after installing the third 570 and h80, so here you go. Note the pretty blue sli bridge that gigabyte ships with a black and copper motherboard.


Just in time for Halloween huh?


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;15410322*
> Looks amazing IMO..


I think it looks great - good job on the application.


----------



## atomicfr33x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova;15410322*
> Looks amazing IMO..


what's with the subwoofer sticking out the case side panel?

moohahahahhahaha


----------



## refskeg

Build starts tomorrow(my first build ever). I have the stock fan setup + a H100. How should I set up my fans for maximum cooling? I am not opposed to adding fans later, but this is what I have for now. I have the mesh side, so I can take the top 200mm and add it to the mesh for intake or exhaust. Should I have the H100 set to exhaust or intake? What setup would be the best?

Thanks guys


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refskeg;15416489*
> Build starts tomorrow(my first build ever). I have the stock fan setup + a H100. How should I set up my fans for maximum cooling? I am not opposed to adding fans later, but this is what I have for now. I have the mesh side, so I can take the top 200mm and add it to the mesh for intake or exhaust. Should I have the H100 set to exhaust or intake? What setup would be the best?
> 
> Thanks guys


I would try all the various configurations myself and use whichever gives me the best results for my situation.


----------



## funkydopeloven

Hello all! this is my mostly finished 600t se build. of course theres still little things i need/want to do. but she's 95% done i think








































































(Here's a link to the full unedited


http://imgur.com/a

.)


----------



## Sagaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22;15409926*
> I never posted pics after installing the third 570 and h80, so here you go. Note the pretty blue sli bridge that gigabyte ships with a black and copper motherboard.


Woah, that looks awesome. What are temps on your 570's? They must run hot like hell!


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen;15410762*
> I just got my demcifilters in, must say, they are above and beyond my expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last image may make the filter look very noticeable but honestly I just have a crap camera and the flash just reflects off of the screen and rubber. You don't even notice the filter is on the front at a glance.


Yes these filters are the best things ever! I took a slightly different approach though. Instead of having the filters with a magnetic frame/border, I ordered mine completely without these frames/borders - the filter mesh only. I then took the top and front grille, removed the stock mesh that came shipped with the chassis and sandwiched the DemciFlex mesh inbetween the plastic frame of the grilles and the actual metal mesh. Still getting the same superb air filtering while looking "stock" at the same time.

Although the magnetic frame/border options like yours looks good too and very practical for cleaning


----------



## Mergatroid

So I picked up a second fan controller to control the H100 fans. I got a Zalman with four 3-pin channels and one PWM channel. I have the two H100 push fans on one channel, and the two Scythe 1900 RPM PWM fans pulling on the H100 on the PWM channel. I moved the two intermediate fans from the Strike-X controller to the Zalman controller. I wired my chipset cooler to send a tac signal to the empty Strike-X channel.

I was actually looking for one of the Scythe controllers but this was my second choice and they had it in stock.

I have to say quality was not that good. Two of the cables had faulty connections in them (one bad power line in the splitter cable, and a bad tac wire in the PWM cable). I thought my wiring was faulty. It took a while to realize it was defective cables, and more time to take them apart and solder the bad wires. I took the drive bay cover that houses my LED switches and mounted it under the optical drive cage internally. It's pretty solid so I can still use the on/off and intensity switches. I also added a strip of 9 blue LEDs under the optical drive cage.



















Here's the LED controller:


----------



## eySON

so many nice rigs on one page!









@funkydopeloven - did you do those sleeving?? nice rig btw! went through your gallery

@Mergatroid - how do you like those LEDs? they look really nice on your rig. reason im asking is because i plan to buy some myself and it's my first time purchasing/adding lights, so im deciding if i should go for cold cathodes or LEDs?


----------



## Mergatroid

The LEDs are OK. Florescent would be fine too. Personally I would like a flexible tube of some type but I haven't seen any around. Something like this maybe:

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/441405070/New_type_led_neon_flexible_light.html

If you're into spending big bucks, you can get multi-coloured LED strips and programmable controllers.


----------



## eySON

hmmm i was planning to just get white to match with everything. i like the LEDs because of their flexibility and it would be nice to have those flexible tubes (saw some pictures/videos) pretty crazy haha. it looks like the cathodes are brighter than the LEDs? and they spread more light coverage?


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eySON;15418137*
> @Mergatroid - how do you like those LEDs? they look really nice on your rig. reason im asking is because i plan to buy some myself and it's my first time purchasing/adding lights, so im deciding if i should go for cold cathodes or LEDs?


These are also quote good: http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/sleeved_led_kit_-_red

I would suggest getting a LED strip or sleeved LED kit as per my link above. Cathodes are nice but you are limited to the light's range. These have better range and are flexible to put where you need them. The brightness can also be adjusted for the ones in my link.


----------



## Mergatroid

That's what I'm using now. They work ok but don't lignt up the whole case. CCFL would be brignter.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicfr33x;15415975*
> what's with the subwoofer sticking out the case side panel?
> 
> moohahahahhahaha


OH SNAP!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;15416535*
> I would try all the various configurations myself and use whichever gives me the best results for my situation.


Now where have I heard that before? Hmmm.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkydopeloven;15417493*
> Hello all! this is my mostly finished 600t se build. of course theres still little things i need/want to do. but she's 95% done i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> .)


Top tier pics. I salute you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15418081*
> So I picked up a second fan controller to control the H100 fans. I got a Zalman with four 3-pin channels and one PWM channel. I have the two H100 push fans on one channel, and the two Scythe 1900 RPM PWM fans pulling on the H100 on the PWM channel. I moved the two intermediate fans from the Strike-X controller to the Zalman controller. I wired my chipset cooler to send a tac signal to the empty Strike-X channel.
> 
> I was actually looking for one of the Scythe controllers but this was my second choice and they had it in stock.
> 
> I have to say quality was not that good. Two of the cables had faulty connections in them (one bad power line in the splitter cable, and a bad tac wire in the PWM cable). I thought my wiring was faulty. It took a while to realize it was defective cables, and more time to take them apart and solder the bad wires. I took the drive bay cover that houses my LED switches and mounted it under the optical drive cage internally. It's pretty solid so I can still use the on/off and intensity switches. I also added a strip of 9 blue LEDs under the optical drive cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the LED controller:


Even Mergatroid has stepped his photo game up. Nicely done!


----------



## Sergov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sergov;15411364*
> Can anyone tell me how the fans are orientated in the Special edition?
> I take the 200mm front fan is intake?
> Is the top 200mm outtake? The back 120 is probly outtake?
> So, does that not make the case have a negative pressure?
> Would adding a 120mm ontop of the lowest HD-bay make it positive?
> What would give me the best airflow?


Is there anyone who can give some info on this?

'Sorry for the bump'


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sergov;15418926*
> Is there anyone who can give some info on this?
> 
> 'Sorry for the bump'


Yup the front 200mm is intake. Its recommend as such unless working with a 6990 with a radial cooler. The Top 200mm stock config is exhaust. the rear 120 is also in stock configuration exhaust. I remember a post pages back that negative/positive pressure does not build up in this case because of all the mesh, so its maybe a moot point talking about it. As far as adding internal fans by the HDD and 5.25 cages, they seem to help a lot, particularly the GPU temps. Mesh side panel works wonders too for the GPU. I would say 90% hardware configurations will work nicely with the stock fan config.


----------



## Sergov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;15418957*
> Yup the front 200mm is intake. Its recommend as such unless working with a 6990 with a radial cooler. The Top 200mm stock config is exhaust. the rear 120 is also in stock configuration exhaust. I remember a post pages back that negative/positive pressure does not build up in this case because of all the mesh, so its maybe a moot point talking about it. As far as adding internal fans by the HDD and 5.25 cages, they seem to help a lot, particularly the GPU temps. Mesh side panel works wonders too for the GPU. I would say 90% hardware configurations will work nicely with the stock fan config.


thank you very much for the reply! +rep


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15418645*
> That's what I'm using now. They work ok but don't lignt up the whole case. CCFL would be brignter.


The other issues with CCFLs are that the colour they emmit are not always so close to the colours they claim to be. This can especially bee seen with RED ones ending up more close to a PINK than anything else. LED kits tend to emmit more vivid and acurate colours


----------



## vercomtech

+1 to you funkydopeloven... I loved the picture quality and the fact you matched your memory modules to the ram slot colors


----------



## vitality




----------



## refskeg

Ive got the front 200m as intake, the 120m as exhaust in the back, I have an h100 on the top - should I set it to exhaust or intake? Also, should I add the 200m to the side for exhaust? Only thing about the h100 up top as intake - should I worry about a lot of dust?

I was thinking of setting the side mesh 200m as exhaust and top h100 as intake. Thoughts?


----------



## Wunobi

Just ordered myself a 600T SE along with a 2500k and new psu ^^ . Can't wait to get my hands on this case, what do you guys suggest I do for airflow?

Oh, +rep @ vitality, your setup is so clean!


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sagaris;15417771*
> Woah, that looks awesome. What are temps on your 570's? They must run hot like hell!


They about what you'd expect I guess.
Idle
47
42
45
load
92
85
89

That's with furmark. Games run a little cooler.


----------



## eySON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15418306*
> These are also quote good: http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/sleeved_led_kit_-_red
> 
> I would suggest getting a LED strip or sleeved LED kit as per my link above. Cathodes are nice but you are limited to the light's range. These have better range and are flexible to put where you need them. The brightness can also be adjusted for the ones in my link.


cool thanks! will definitely try these!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15418645*
> That's what I'm using now. They work ok but don't lignt up the whole case. CCFL would be brignter.


you think if i tried putting them around the window on the side panel it will be brighter and show everything once i close it? like im pointing a flash light towards the parts or something.


----------



## eySON

this is what i have so far...




























i just need lights and maybe change the front 200mm fan and add a bay converter with a fan like this one









or i can just add a fan instead without having to purchase this

edit: the back fan is 140mm because my friend got me the wrong size haha, but i managed to make it fit! and sli doesnt work yet


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15419999*


Very nice, Clean and tidy. Those LEDs definitely add something to these builds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refskeg;15420619*
> Ive got the front 200m as intake, the 120m as exhaust in the back, I have an h100 on the top - should I set it to exhaust or intake? Also, should I add the 200m to the side for exhaust? Only thing about the h100 up top as intake - should I worry about a lot of dust?
> 
> I was thinking of setting the side mesh 200m as exhaust and top h100 as intake. Thoughts?


Corsair recommends intake for the H100. If you do go that rout, I would highly recommend some type of dust filter myself. I'm using exhaust and it's working fine, but I'm not doing extreme overclocking (33% - 3.3GHz only) so I don't have as much heat buildup as some others have.

As for the side fan, just try it out and measure your temps. If you're using one video card and not overclocking you likely won't need anything additional. If you filled out your system specs we would be able to offer more specific advice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wunobi;15422265*
> Just ordered myself a 600T SE along with a 2500k and new psu ^^ . Can't wait to get my hands on this case, what do you guys suggest I do for airflow?
> 
> Oh, +rep @ vitality, your setup is so clean!


Go back a few pages and read the comments. Airflow was pretty much just addressed so you shouldn't have to go back far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eySON;15423701*
> cool thanks! will definitely try these!
> you think if i tried putting them around the window on the side panel it will be brighter and show everything once i close it? like im pointing a flash light towards the parts or something.


With the case closed LEDs are OK. I wouldn't use them if I didn't like them. I've seen people using CCFLs and their interior seemed a little brighter, but as long as you're not viewing it in direct sunlight the LEDs are fine. There are lots of colours available too (white, red, blue, green and I think I've seen purple).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eySON;15423900*
> this is what i have so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the back fan is 140mm because my friend got me the wrong size haha, but i managed to make it fit! and sli doesnt work yet


That's super clean. The white on the cooler hoses really adds to the overall theme. If I were you I would think hard about lighting it up any more because it looks so good the way it is now. Good job on the rear fan.


----------



## iLLGT3

Tiger Direct is selling the H100 for the same price as the H80. I originally didn't want the H100 but is the rad big? The H80 is more than enough for me considering I've never overclocked my 2500k and I'm not totally sure that I will.. :/


----------



## Darkcyde

Took the rig out to the garage and gave her a good dusting with the air compressor. I also snapped a few more pics.


































*OP UPDATED*


----------



## vercomtech

Has anyone mounted fans other than the 200mm size in the front of the 600T --
More specifically, a 172mm fan? Reason I am asking is because I want to mount a San Ace 172mm in the front. I would love to mount a San Ace 200mm in the front but those are expensive, and I need to step-up the voltage to 24VDC.


----------



## eySON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;15425559*
> Took the rig out to the garage and gave her a good dusting with the air compressor. I also snapped a few more pics.


wow thats clean! not a single fingerprint on that side window haha

thanks for updating the pictures darkcyde!


----------



## Qasual

Just got this baby for $80 and here it is.









The head was hard to install.


----------



## eySON

i went to fry's earlier to return something and saw some lights that they were selling. they had the logisys ccfl $5 and led (non flexible) $14. so i used the store credit to get the ccfl and will install it right now. ill post some before and after pictures...


----------



## gspin2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;15425559*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OP UPDATED*


Nice Side Window. Is it made of Acrylic/Plexiglass? Did you just go to a glass shop with your current side window and get them to copy it with the holes cut? Only reason I ask is I work for a glass shop that carries Plexi-Glass/Acrylic and never thought to do that.

Any chance you could take a few more pics of that side panel so I can see how you did it? primarily the notches so the side panel will lock into the case.


----------



## MR-e

Hi guys,

I am picking up a corsair 600T SE after work tomorrow to upgrade my current rig to a water cooling setup. This will be my first attempt at water cooling and I am in need of some guidance. I currently have the following hardware installed in a HAFX but I'm displeased with the size of the case and overall looks.

Anyways, my goal here is to achieve a silent PC. Also, I am looking to upgrade my graphics card to a GTX580 around christmas and adding it to the loop as well. With that said, please advise me on which water cooling parts would I need to sustain a decent oc (currently at 4.5Ghz 1.352V with load temps of 71C max) while keeping the noise very low. I would be happy with cpu load temps within the 50C mark. Price wise, I'd like to budget $600cad tops for the water cooling parts.

My current plan is to install the phobya 200mm rad in the front of the case, while modding the top to fit a 360mm rad. As for what 360, I honestly have no idea as to which one fits the low fan speed while maintaining decent cooling configuration I'm looking for.

For the res, I'd like to use the ek 150ml multi option. Now which pump to pair that up with is what I'm needing guidance on.

Then comes fittings, ideally I would like compression fittings. As for what size, still undetermined. Tubing I'll go with primochill lrt.

Cpu block, xspc raystorm. If I've missed out on anything, please feel free to correct my blunders. Thanks for reading, I look forward to completing this build and sharing with the community.









Current system:

cpu - i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz 1.352 volts
motherboard - asus miv-e
video card - msi gtx570
ram - gskill 8gb 1866 cas9
hdd - intel 80gb ssd + hitachi deskstar 2tb
optical drive - pioneer dvr 212
psu - silverstone strider 850w gold


----------



## gspin2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot;15428703*
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am picking up a corsair 600T SE after work tomorrow to upgrade my current rig to a water cooling setup. This will be my first attempt at water cooling and I am in need of some guidance. I currently have the following hardware installed in a HAFX but I'm displeased with the size of the case and overall looks.
> 
> Anyways, my goal here is to achieve a silent PC. Also, I am looking to upgrade my graphics card to a GTX580 around christmas and adding it to the loop as well. With that said, please advise me on which water cooling parts would I need to sustain a decent oc (currently at 4.5Ghz 1.352V with load temps of 71C max) while keeping the noise very low. I would be happy with cpu load temps within the 50C mark. Price wise, I'd like to budget $600cad tops for the water cooling parts.
> 
> My current plan is to install the phobya 200mm rad in the front of the case, while modding the top to fit a 360mm rad. As for what 360, I honestly have no idea as to which one fits the low fan speed while maintaining decent cooling configuration I'm looking for.
> 
> For the res, I'd like to use the ek 150ml multi option. Now which pump to pair that up with is what I'm needing guidance on.
> 
> Then comes fittings, ideally I would like compression fittings. As for what size, still undetermined. Tubing I'll go with primochill lrt.
> 
> Cpu block, xspc raystorm. If I've missed out on anything, please feel free to correct my blunders. Thanks for reading, I look forward to completing this build and sharing with the community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current system:
> 
> cpu - i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz 1.352 volts
> motherboard - asus miv-e
> video card - msi gtx570
> ram - gskill 8gb 1866 cas9
> hdd - intel 80gb ssd + hitachi deskstar 2tb
> optical drive - pioneer dvr 212


At the moment I have no experience with OC or Water cooling (but I'm sure plenty of people here will help you). but just wanted to note, wouldn't you be better off just throwing in another GTX 570 for now rather than upgrading to a 580? It'd be cheaper, and perform better (since you already have one). And then by the time you do want to bump up, the 580 will most definitely drop in price.


----------



## MR-e

^I've thought of that as a possible route, but when I heard my friend's sli 560's on full load the fan noise was just too much for my liking. Therefore, I would rather water cool a single high end card over having two in sli. Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## gspin2k1

Not nearly as awesome at building PCs as you guys (this is my 2nd ever build). But here is Nocturne, I finished him a few days ago:





































- Anyway, it's a pretty plain build specs are:

-i5-2500 (I didn't get the K, because I don't plan to do any major OC, or maybe any OC on it at all).
-ASUS Sabertooth Mobo
-Corsair Vengeance 2x4 gb
-XFX AMD Radeon 6850
-WD Black 1 TB
-Corsair Gamer Series 700 Watt
-Lite-On Blu Ray Combo Drive Which I thought I got a great deal on it, turns out I needed to buy the updated software to watch any new movies, at that price I could have bought a BD burner =(

Anyway, could use some help on a few things from you more experienced builders:

1) You can obviously see that ugly power cable going to the top of the mobo, it's not long enough to go through the back to reach it. Any recommendations?
2) Aside from buying a modular PSU - what's the best way to hide all the additional power cables I didn't need/use, just put it to the back and zip tie?
3) From the top panel there is an actual USB cord in the case, I think it's for USB 3.0. But my mobo doesn't have the right connector for it...although there is a USB 3.0 header. Do I just leave this thing, or get some kind of adapter?
4) Last - I want to give this thing a cool Nocturne look, someone
recommended purple and blue lighting. I think I do eventually plan on getting a window for it, or mesh window. I also am thinking about doing some water cooling, not really cus I need it, but just cus it'll make it look cool with more color options. Right now the PSU itself has a built in LED fan with color options for red, white or blue. How do you guys think I should do the lighting/fans? blue LED fans all around with Purple LED kit, then get Purple Watercooling tubes? or just mix match? Not sure exactly how different color LEDs would end up looking.

Thx.


----------



## sused

if i was you, i would turn the PSU around - fan to the bottom. this case is designed for PSU to be with fan down (there is a dust filter for it). now your PSU is sucking air from inside the case directly from GPU. and if you turn it around, cables will be closer to the motherboard tray and you will easily connect CPU power cable from behind the mobo. and you can also hide all the cables behind mobo. there is plenty of room for cables. also if i was you, i would remove top HDD cage and move the bottom one to the PSU. that's my opinion.
happy building


----------



## refskeg

Finished my build tonight, everything is up and running awesome. GPU comes in the mail on tuesday, stuck with onboard video until then. This case is awesome. Pics to come when GPU gets here.

Anyone have a suggestion on a filter for the top? Was thinking about getting crafty with some of the wife's panty hose, kinky I know... I might spring for some Demciflex filters sooner than later, they are a little pricy imo.

What software do you guys recommend getting for monitoring temps and doing a little overclocking?


----------



## Qasual

Darn you beat me too it, I was going to comment about turning the power supply around to get that extra four inches.


----------



## sused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refskeg;15429342*
> 
> What software do you guys recommend getting for monitoring temps and doing a little overclocking?


i'm using just Asus software for my mobo. Asus Probe or something like that for monitoring CPU/MB temps and fan speeds. Realtemp is also good for monitoring CPU. And MSI Afterburner is No.1 for overclocking and monitoring your graph. card.


----------



## wickedout

Tomorrow I get my new 600T SE White from Tiger. I can't wait to have it all put together. I was almost going to pull the trigger on a 850 or 1000 PSU! Don't really need it! I was gonna order one because I can. Lol!

I'll just use my old reliable Antec 750! The Antec has been rock solid for me from day one. I'm looking to go modular anyways so I might just go big for the extra power. Really want to go X-fire or SLI in the future.


----------



## SodomySquirrel

Crap, I think I'm going to have to switch my AX850 for a HX1050/AX1200. I need to SLI 2 580's.

PSU cal' put it at 890W at full load for a LGA 2011 OC. =/


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SodomySquirrel;15429738*
> Crap, I think I'm going to have to switch my AX850 for a HX1050/AX1200. I need to SLI 2 580's.
> 
> PSU cal' put it at 890W at full load for a LGA 2011 OC. =/


I honestly think wattage isn't the real case here, but it's the amperage that does matter. I'm pretty darn confident a 850 can SLI 580's.


----------



## eySON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1;15428968*
> 
> Anyway, could use some help on a few things from you more experienced builders:
> 
> 1) You can obviously see that ugly power cable going to the top of the mobo, it's not long enough to go through the back to reach it. Any recommendations?
> 2) Aside from buying a modular PSU - what's the best way to hide all the additional power cables I didn't need/use, just put it to the back and zip tie?
> 3) From the top panel there is an actual USB cord in the case, I think it's for USB 3.0. But my mobo doesn't have the right connector for it...although there is a USB 3.0 header. Do I just leave this thing, or get some kind of adapter?
> 4) Last - I want to give this thing a cool Nocturne look, someone
> recommended purple and blue lighting. I think I do eventually plan on getting a window for it, or mesh window. I also am thinking about doing some water cooling, not really cus I need it, but just cus it'll make it look cool with more color options. Right now the PSU itself has a built in LED fan with color options for red, white or blue. How do you guys think I should do the lighting/fans? blue LED fans all around with Purple LED kit, then get Purple Watercooling tubes? or just mix match? Not sure exactly how different color LEDs would end up looking.
> 
> Thx.


1. Like what sused said, flip your psu and see if you can plug it by bringing it behind the mobo.

2. yes you can zip tie them against the mobo tray. there's holes for you to do that so they can lay flat.

3. theres an adapter for it (HERE). so far i havent used it yet because i dont have anything usb 3 compatible.

4. light the case up with blue, have purple tubes, and try purple and blue sleeving? or maybe just purple sleeving?







haha i dont know.

goodluck with the build!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SodomySquirrel;15429738*
> Crap, I think I'm going to have to switch my AX850 for a HX1050/AX1200. I need to SLI 2 580's.
> 
> PSU cal' put it at 890W at full load for a LGA 2011 OC. =/


the ax850 should be more than enough...even with a decent overclock


----------



## Qasual

@gspin2k1

Check out the picture I posted on page 404 of my rig and you can see (It's a pretty big picture) what eySON said about using tie down straps.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1;15428671*
> Nice Side Window. Is it made of Acrylic/Plexiglass? Did you just go to a glass shop with your current side window and get them to copy it with the holes cut? Only reason I ask is I work for a glass shop that carries Plexi-Glass/Acrylic and never thought to do that.
> 
> Any chance you could take a few more pics of that side panel so I can see how you did it? primarily the notches so the side panel will lock into the case.


It's acrylic and is made by MNPCTech. Contact Bill Owen here.


----------



## Michalius

So I contacted Corsair as I had a faulty fan controller, and they're sending me a whole new case. Wasn't expecting that at all.

That means that I will now have 2 White 600T SE's, one for my old AMD975/5870, and one for my new build. Love the Arc, but it's just a bit too loud for my liking. I think it would work perfectly if I didn't have the two TFII's in there.

Now, for those that have WC loops in their 600Ts, specifically with a 240mm on top, how do you have your fans oriented?

With two 120s as intake on the top, and the 200mm on the front as intake, the only exhaust will be the 120mm on the back. I don't think that'll work too well with TFII's dumping heat into the case. Of course, easy solution is to put some exhaust fans on the mesh side panel. However, I'd like to show off the goods. What have other folks in my type of situation done? Go with a custom acrylic side panel with 1 or 2 fan mounts?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;15425141*
> Tiger Direct is selling the H100 for the same price as the H80. I originally didn't want the H100 but is the rad big? The H80 is more than enough for me considering I've never overclocked my 2500k and I'm not totally sure that I will.. :/


Get whichever one you have room for. The H80 is only a couple of degrees higher than the H100 is, so whichever one you get should really depend on which one will fit in your case best.

The H80 is a double thick rad with 2 x 120mm fans but will fit in a single 120mm fan mount. The H100 requires two 120mm fan locations to mount, but is a single thick rad with one 120mm fan on each spot.

If they would both fit in your case, it's purely subjective IMO. I picked the H100...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;15425559*
> Took the rig out to the garage and gave her a good dusting with the air compressor. I also snapped a few more pics.


The lighting really turned out great in your case. I love the loop too, it's very compact.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refskeg;15429342*
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion on a filter for the top? Was thinking about getting crafty with some of the wife's panty hose, kinky I know... I might spring for some Demciflex filters sooner than later, they are a little pricy imo.
> What software do you guys recommend getting for monitoring temps and doing a little overclocking?


You could try pantyhose if you put it under the top mesh and stretch it well. It might change the appearance though. How about something like this?

http://www.rona.ca/shop/~screen-rcr-248979_!window-screen_shop

I've wondered if this stuff would be fine enough to use as a filter:

http://www.rona.ca/shop/~screen-rcr-249319_!window-screen_shop

Try Afterburner, CPUz, GPUz, Fanspeed, Core Temp, Realtemp, Prime95, Furmark, HDtune, AS SSD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15429934*
> I honestly think wattage isn't the real case here, but it's the amperage that does matter. I'm pretty darn confident a 850 can SLI 580's.


This is really as easy as...PIE.

P = I * E (wattage = current * voltage).

You can't have one without the other.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Big favor to ask of someone! Looking to buy the drive cage from this case OEM for a mod im planning. Before I buy it however, I would like to know how tall it is. I skimmed this thread a little, but couldnt find anything. If someone has a ruler handy or could point me in the direction of the info, I would be very grateful. Thanks!


----------



## wickedout

Today I got my Corsair 600T SE Graphite white case from Tiger! Just got done swapping out everything from my Antec 902 case. Let me tell you this 600T has a lot of room to play with. Much nicer than my 902. Here's a picture of my finished rig.


----------



## eySON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*


Big favor to ask of someone! Looking to buy the drive cage from this case OEM for a mod im planning. Before I buy it however, I would like to know how tall it is. I skimmed this thread a little, but couldnt find anything. If someone has a ruler handy or could point me in the direction of the info, I would be very grateful. Thanks!


almost 4.5"









the back part is a little higher because of the mounting holes so its tilted when on a flat surface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wickedout*


Today I got my Corsair 600T SE Graphite white case from Tiger! Just got done swapping out everything from my Antec 902 case. Let me tell you this 600T has a lot of room to play with. Much nicer than my 902. Here's a picture of my finished rig.










good job wickedout! looks nice and cleeeean


----------



## Qasual

Has anyone thought or tried a full acrylic panel with light tubes along the side and bottom, I'm not 100% sure if the tube would be super visible.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout;15441751*
> Today I got my Corsair 600T SE Graphite white case from Tiger! Just got done swapping out everything from my Antec 902 case. Let me tell you this 600T has a lot of room to play with. Much nicer than my 902. Here's a picture of my finished rig.


Looks good wickedout!! The megahalems always looks good in this case


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15447264*
> Looks good wickedout!! The megahalems always looks good in this case


Thanks longroadtrip! It was a pleasure putting it together! I like the fact I can add another GPU and have room to spare! I'm still wondering if I should order some more fans to give it better cooling as in airflow!

It's really spacious compared to my old 902 case.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eySON;15442444*
> almost 4.5"
> 
> the back part is a little higher because of the mounting holes so its tilted when on a flat surface


This helps a lot, thanks mate!







+1


----------



## PCModderMike

Well I haven't posted anything in here since I joined in August...and the 600t has gone through some big changes since then, thought I would throw up some updated pics before I break the rig down for another overhaul, hope yall like


----------



## eySON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


Well I haven't posted anything in here since I joined in August...and the 600t has gone through some big changes since then, thought I would throw up some updated pics before I break the rig down for another overhaul, hope yall like



















hey i really enjoy watching your videos on YouTube! your rig keeps getting better and better keep it up!







i barely found that same evga badge when i cleaned out my boxes last night haha best looking badge


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wickedout*


Today I got my Corsair 600T SE Graphite white case from Tiger! Just got done swapping out everything from my Antec 902 case. Let me tell you this 600T has a lot of room to play with. Much nicer than my 902. Here's a picture of my finished rig.










Very nice build.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


Well I haven't posted anything in here since I joined in August...and the 600t has gone through some big changes since then, thought I would throw up some updated pics before I break the rig down for another overhaul, hope yall like










Very nice. What are your plans for it now?


----------



## Michalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michalius*


Now, for those that have WC loops in their 600Ts, specifically with a 240mm on top, how do you have your fans oriented?

With two 120s as intake on the top, and the 200mm on the front as intake, the only exhaust will be the 120mm on the back. I don't think that'll work too well with TFII's dumping heat into the case. Of course, easy solution is to put some exhaust fans on the mesh side panel. However, I'd like to show off the goods. What have other folks in my type of situation done? Go with a custom acrylic side panel with 1 or 2 fan mounts?


Anyone have some input?


----------



## linkin93

Well rads work better with intake fans, doesn't really matter where they are mounted.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michalius*


Anyone have some input?


It better to test it yourself. I would try just having the rear 120 as exhaust. You might be right, or it could perform well enough to leave it that way. If your chipset is too hot or the gpu starts to get bakey, make the top 120s as exhaust. Another option, if the Gpus start to get too hot, think about installing an internal 120mm fan to help boost the 200mm flow towards the gpu.


----------



## Calibos

I swear to almighty, its like one step forward and two steps back or tempting fate or something. I took CorsairGeorge up on his kind offer to drop him an email so he can smooth out my RMA dilemmas. (RMA HX1050 PSU and H100) I had told him in this thread that my case fan controller was on the way out which was a big problem as I am relying on the case controller for the H100 till RMA because the H100 controller is bust. Before emailing him I tested the H100 fan that was needing a push start. Turns out it wasn't spinning up connected to a mobo fan header either. and when reconnected to a case output it now wasn't spinning at all. ie dead. So when I emailed I felt I should inform him that the case fan controller was not dead after all, it was a dead fan. (Now running H100 on one fan!) The rear case fan connected to this output worked.

Well, after sending off the email, guess what. That case fan output has since infact died after all. No fan works on it.

In other news....Got my replacement MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II today. This wasn't an RMA but moving the SLI purchase forward to ensure I had a card this week for BF3. I had a feeling the 100Âºc temps on the first dud card was down to bad TIM and that some ICY diamond would sort it. In otherwords when the new card and TIM arrived today I'd know I had a good GTX580 no matter what, if the TIM worked, I'd have two good cards by the afternoon. If the TIM didn't work I'd start the card RMA tomorrow while still having at least 1 GTX580 for BF3.

Goodnews is the new card is perfect. 65Âº load on the 1080p Furmark benchmark where the dud card was hitting 100Âº. Bad news is the dud card with TIM replaced now hits 105Âº and causes a reboot. I was especially sure badly applied OEM TIM was the problem when I took the heatsink off and saw this...










So imagine my surprise when a 6mm pea of ICY Diamond 24 carat made things worse!! whats so strange is the card still idels as it did from the beginning at exactly the same temp as the new card. ie about 35Âºc. Whereas on load in furmark the new card creeps up to about 65Âº by the end of the test and the old card races up to 100Âº after about 15 seconds.

So I'll RMA this dud card but at least I now know that with the addition of the NZXT 166cfm 200m and drive bay mounted 120mm that are on their way I should not need any of the wacky cooling/ducting mods I had planned. I put the dud back in and SLI'd them up for a quick Heaven test. Even with another card below it and no rear exhaust (put that on the H100 for the time being) and with the crappy OEM 200mm up front(NXZT due Thursday) the top 'new' card only hit 66Âº by the time the bottom card hit 105 and caused a reboot.

So once I have a working second card, a working H100, a silent HX1050, a new fan controller, well maybe then I'll actually have the nice computer I thought I'd have weeks ago when I bought it.

So yeah, at least got a 'good' GTX580 for BF3 on Friday, but will my remaining H100fan and 600t fan controller last that long!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Very nice build.

Very nice. What are your plans for it now?


Thanks, I would like to get rid of the external rad. Change the top rad to a 360, and move the 240 to the front of the case. Bring everything inside for a better look. Hopefully


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eySON*


hey i really enjoy watching your videos on YouTube! your rig keeps getting better and better keep it up!







i barely found that same evga badge when i cleaned out my boxes last night haha best looking badge










Awesome thanks for the support!







And yea it really is one of the best looking case badges out there IMO


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michalius*


Anyone have some input?


Wow I basically just went through everything you were asking about. I mounted a Black Ice GT Stealth in the top, and mounted an EK 240 externally. I originally had two fans on top of the Black Ice 240 pushing air into the case, the front 200mm as an intake, and I had a full acrylic window from MNPCTECH with two 120mm fans as intake. I had NO 120mm exhaust on the rear, because the Koolance rad bracket was in the way. BAD IDEA, the case turned into an oven. So moved onto 2nd scenario. Changed top fans around, pulling air through the rad as exhaust, left from 200mm and side 120mm's as intake. Temps were OK, ehh really, I knew they could be better. The Black Ice rad definitely performs better with fans pushing air through it. SO, moved onto a 3rd scenario. Turned fans around again on the top 240 rad, pushing air through the rad and into the case, left the front 200mm as an intake, and then turned the 120mm fans around in the acrylic side panel making them exhaust. That turned out the be the ideal solution in my case. Temps were way better on the CPU, and it also helped temps on the GPU as they left the 1st rad and entered the 2nd rad before going through my 570's. Hope that all makes sense, any questions just let me know


----------



## vercomtech

Small update - a few parts arrived today...

BlackIce GT Stealth 240 XFlow
2x San Ace 120 fans
30mm fan bolts
2 Koolance Black "Tygon" fittings (13mm ID/19mm OD)

















And of course here's the installation!

















More to come in the next week or so


----------



## Qasual

Do you think you have enough room to fit a 120mm fan in the rear exhaust ?


----------



## ck.2323

I just got my 600T (Pictures coming soon!) , but I noticed that when I put my computer to sleep mode, the power LED flashes on/off and it's driving me nuts. Is there a way to change this ?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ck.2323;15458858*
> I just got my 600T (Pictures coming soon!) , but I noticed that when I put my computer to sleep mode, the power LED flashes on/off and it's driving me nuts. Is there a way to change this ?


That's the case for all cases I'm pretty sure. I'm not sure if there's a way to change it though. Happens with my case and all of my laptops so I think it's a generic thing.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15457045*
> Do you think you have enough room to fit a 120mm fan in the rear exhaust ?


Fortunately yes - I have about 1.25" (31.75mm) from the case to the fitting. The plan is to have a higher CFM San Ace fan acting as exhaust. This did prevent me from putting a 120mm/38mm San Ace like i originally wanted to, but I can still use this one.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech;15459470*
> Fortunately yes - I have about 1.25" (31.75mm) from the case to the fitting. The plan is to have a higher CFM San Ace fan acting as exhaust. This did prevent me from putting a 120mm/38mm San Ace like i originally wanted to, but I can still use this one.


Have you ever thought of using another 120mm rad on the exhaust vent to cool a GPU or anything ?


----------



## vercomtech

Hey guys - I went ahead and set up a build log to keep a running list on updates. I will post updates there and just announce here to keep things clean









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qasual*


Have you ever thought of using another 120mm rad on the exhaust vent to cool a GPU or anything ?










My goal is to keep everything internal, and with the 240 rad sitting as close to the rear fan as it does, it would prohibit me from doing that.

Plus, the GPU's are not reference design, so water-cooling them is out.

But not to fear, I have an air-cooling option up my sleeve that I think will keep things nice and cool.


----------



## ck.2323

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


That's the case for all cases I'm pretty sure. I'm not sure if there's a way to change it though. Happens with my case and all of my laptops so I think it's a generic thing.


This didn't happen on my former case (CM Scout) which had the same internals, but I suspect it may by the mobo settings or case. I will investigate further!


----------



## Qasual

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vercomtech*


Hey guys - I went ahead and set up a build log to keep a running list on updates. I will post updates there and just announce here to keep things clean









My goal is to keep everything internal, and with the 240 rad sitting as close to the rear fan as it does, it would prohibit me from doing that.

Plus, the GPU's are not reference design, so water-cooling them is out.

But not to fear, I have an air-cooling option up my sleeve that I think will keep things nice and cool.










Oh neat, I was hoping someone to do two rads, but somehow manage to fit a 120mm inside where the exhaust is so it looks. Pump, Rad, CPU, RAD, GPU, Res, Pump


----------



## refskeg

My first build is complete! It was a lot of fun, I love this case. I still needs some sleeving and whatnot to clean it up. I also plan to pick up one of those Xigmatek bays to add a 120mm above the front 200mm. Any other suggestions?
Sorry about the iPhone photo quality.


----------



## Sergov

Hey guys and girls,

Does the Silver Arrow fit in a Corsair Graphite 600T without making any adjustments? Does the heatsink/fans interfere with the top 200 mm fan or can it be mounted without any problems?

Thanks in advance

Sergov


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sergov*


Hey guys and girls,

Does the Silver Arrow fit in a Corsair Graphite 600T without making any adjustments? Does the heatsink/fans interfere with the top 200 mm fan or can it be mounted without any problems?

Thanks in advance

Sergov


Silver Arrow has plenty of room for me.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sergov*


Hey guys and girls,

Does the Silver Arrow fit in a Corsair Graphite 600T without making any adjustments? Does the heatsink/fans interfere with the top 200 mm fan or can it be mounted without any problems?

Thanks in advance

Sergov


I used a Silver Arrow before going under water, it fit just fine. Although I did have to remove the top 200mm fan.


----------



## Sergov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;15465193*
> Silver Arrow has plenty of room for me.


So you did not have to remove the 200 mm top fan ?


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ck.2323;15462672*
> This didn't happen on my former case (CM Scout) which had the same internals, but I suspect it may by the mobo settings or case. I will investigate further!


It happened on my storm scout. It didn't bother me much on that one compared to this case. it's so bright lol


----------



## eySON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refskeg;15464563*
> My first build is complete! It was a lot of fun, I love this case. I still needs some sleeving and whatnot to clean it up. I also plan to pick up one of those Xigmatek bays to add a 120mm above the front 200mm. Any other suggestions?
> Sorry about the iPhone photo quality.


looks good to me! once you sleeve or buy sleeved extensions it'll look a lot better! Good job on your first build!


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sergov;15465336*
> So you did not have to remove the 200 mm top fan ?


Nope, sorry I wasn't clear before.

It fit fine without having to remove anything.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15357193*
> Get yourself a dremel and remove the plastic support under the mesh. Remove the inner most support and leave only the bordering plastic on the edge of the mesh.
> 
> It makes it fit nicer and runs cooler and quieter


Finally got around to doing this. Man what a difference. I still think I want to get that 500R and repurpose my 600T.

Anyone mod their 600T and put the rad for the H100 up top?


----------



## eySON

finally installed my first cold cathode and it's really bright haha i love it


















does leaving it on make the inside of the case hotter?


----------



## linkin93

Maybe a tad. I would have opted for LED strips though. Cathodes require that bloody adapter you have to hide somewhere in the case, you get issues with cables having too much resistance, cathodes can break, etc etc.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refskeg;15464563*
> My first build is complete! It was a lot of fun, I love this case. I still needs some sleeving and whatnot to clean it up. I also plan to pick up one of those Xigmatek bays to add a 120mm above the front 200mm. Any other suggestions?


Looking good. I think you have a good start, especially with one video card. Give it a try with the Xigmatek and see how it works out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;15466000*
> Finally got around to doing this. Man what a difference. I still think I want to get that 500R and repurpose my 600T.
> 
> Anyone mod their 600T and put the rad for the H100 up top?


Yep:

http://www.overclock.net/14528585-post2634.html

@eySON

Wow, is that ever bright. It's like daylight. Holy cow...


----------



## Sergov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;15465975*
> Nope, sorry I wasn't clear before.
> 
> It fit fine without having to remove anything.


It's ok!
Thank you very much for the intel! Helps me alot! + rep


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;15466000*
> Finally got around to doing this. Man what a difference. I still think I want to get that 500R and repurpose my 600T.
> 
> Anyone mod their 600T and put the rad for the H100 up top?


Me too: http://www.overclock.net/15234353-post3735.html


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355;15234353*
> So i figured out a way to do the push/pull config..went 4 degrees celcius down and the optical result is this!


Do you have a picture of the top with the lid off? Thanks.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Do you have a picture of the top with the lid off? Thanks.


Here it is without the fans..you have to use only 5 screws on the rad and pull it away from the Ram Sticks!


----------



## Qasual

You guys are talking about this set up right ?


----------



## CTV

Just received my NZXT Sleeved LED Kit (RED). I will install it tonight.


----------



## boost

In

















Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vercomtech

More watercooling parts are ordered! I should be getting my front intake fan today... hopefully!


----------



## JAM3S121

Hey guys I just went SLI with gtx 560 ti's and im about to buy a 600t SE case.

I was a little worried about the cooling though, i really want to use the side window and not the mesh so would a fan set up like this in the picture be sufficient?









Also my motherboard has 4 pci express slots but I can't use the fourth for the video card, you think with this case its possible because it is a little bigger? With my case it sits right on the power supply with not enough room.

thanks!


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

After a solid hour, I managed to fit 4 fans on the H100 into the 600T. Now you might say that's been done, But I've also achieved this while using Vengeance Ram.

I had to cut off the very highest tips off the heatsinks on the ram, It would only fit then.

Using 2 30mm fans inside and 2 outside. Had to mod the mesh (again) to fit the moved top fan, and the whole setup is being held in tightly by four screws on the first fan. Solid as a rock.

As for pics, got none as my digicam is broken and Kinect cam wont install drivers. Perfect. Anyway, you get the idea.









Temps;
(4.8Ghz 1.4v 2500k)

Ambient: 21'C / fans @ 100%

Idle:
2 fans: 39'C (18'C d)
4 fans: 28'C (7'C d)

Load:
2 fans: 57'C (36'C d)
4 fans: 51'C (30'C d)








Happy with that

edit; Fans I'm using: Inside are the stock H100 fans, outside are Antec TriCool, I tried with Zalman inside and out and temps were higher than now. Tried with all antec and temps weren't as low either. So this setup works best.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


Hey guys I just went SLI with gtx 560 ti's and im about to buy a 600t SE case.

I was a little worried about the cooling though, i really want to use the side window and not the mesh so would a fan set up like this in the picture be sufficient? 









Also my motherboard has 4 pci express slots but I can't use the fourth for the video card, you think with this case its possible because it is a little bigger? With my case it sits right on the power supply with not enough room.

thanks!


I have the same fan setup, as in, a 120 over the front hdd bay, it negates the need for the mesh panel.

I'd guess you'd only need 4 fans on the side if you're in a hot country or you're running 4 way 580 SLI and high clocks on ram and cpu with air cooling.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


I have the same fan setup, as in, a 120 over the front hdd bay, it negates the need for the mesh panel.

I'd guess you'd only need 4 fans on the side if you're in a hot country or you're running 4 way 580 SLI and high clocks on ram and cpu with air cooling.


hey any pictures of your set up? I am also going to get a h100 and you seem to have one, same video cards too.

think my video card will fit at the bottom slot? I'd rather not have them sandwiches like in the picture is how I want it so I'm pretty sure it should.

I gave you some +rep


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post15396488

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post15394868


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


hey any pictures of your set up? I am also going to get a h100 and you seem to have one, same video cards too.

think my video card will fit at the bottom slot? I'd rather not have them sandwiches like in the picture is how I want it so I'm pretty sure it should.

I gave you some +rep


I actually think the distance between the SLI'ed cards is good. Has to be at least two slots between the cards. Also you might want to keep the cards in the faster slots. If the bottom card was on the last slot, you might have the fan blocked by the PSU, or maybe a portion. I think with that fan between the 200mm and the top gpu, the top card would have decent temps. Not sure how the bottom card would be under load. If your willing to mod, I would cut a hole for another 120 onto the floor blowing into the bottom gpu.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I actually think the distance between the SLI'ed cards is good. Has to be at least two slots between the cards. Also you might want to keep the cards in the faster slots. If the bottom card was on the last slot, you might have the fan blocked by the PSU, or maybe a portion. I think with that fan between the 200mm and the top gpu, the top card would have decent temps. Not sure how the bottom card would be under load. If your willing to mod, I would cut a hole for another 120 onto the floor blowing into the bottom gpu.


I have my power supply bottom mounted so it just blows air out I believe.., in the picture is how I want my cards set up, in my current storm scout they are sandwiched with about 1.5 cm between.


----------



## vercomtech

Good news - the San Ace 172mm fan arrived today. Check out the side-by-side with the stock front 200mm fan










I do still need to get the fan sleeved, and hooked up with a 3-pin connector. I will be getting a 24VDC Step-up controller, and running the fan at its lowest operable voltage (20.4VDC)

And here it is mounted in the 600T









I will eventually get some 60mm bolts - as to go completely through front to back - but I did intentionally mount the fan off center as to direct airflow directly across what will be 2 of those MATRIX cards.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15491115*
> Hey guys I just went SLI with gtx 560 ti's and im about to buy a 600t SE case.
> 
> I was a little worried about the cooling though, i really want to use the side window and not the mesh so would a fan set up like this in the picture be sufficient?
> 
> Also my motherboard has 4 pci express slots but I can't use the fourth for the video card, you think with this case its possible because it is a little bigger? With my case it sits right on the power supply with not enough room.
> 
> thanks!


This case has 8 PCI slots in the back. Most cases only have 7. So I would bet it would help you, not 100% though. As I only have 1 card right now.

Working on a mod for my graphics card anyway. Having to do with an PCIe x16 riser cable. Will post pics when I am done.


----------



## welly321

Heres a newb question... How do I mount a ssd? I dont think my case came with adapters.


----------



## vercomtech

Copied over from my build log:

Man! I am surprised at how quickly performance-pcs sent my order...

Anyway, my res, CPU waterblock, and assortment of fittings arrived, and what better way to start the day then to work on a build right!?










I already had a pump from a previous build, so I just installed it into the reservoir, installed some fittings, and made sure everything was tightened down.









Here it is from the front installed









The CPU is not installed yet (or purchased for that matter since I heard they were going to be releasing the newer i7 2600K) but here is what the block looks like installed with some LED action


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321;15498271*
> Heres a newb question... How do I mount a ssd? I dont think my case came with adapters.


On the HDD racks there's 4 gromets, take off the top right one, you'll see 4 holes to fit the SSD screws to, underneath the drive itself.

Better option, which most people have done, is to get some double sided tape or Velcro and mount it on the side of the optical drive bays.

All up to personal preference really. Easier to keep the HDD racks for full size drives.


----------



## bicen

I just went ahead and did the H100 push/pull mod without hard modding the case. This is definately a must for anyone who has this configuration! Ended up dropping my NB by 6c and my CPU by 4c! I idle at 26c NB (OC to 3000Mhz 1.35v) and my CPU idles at 34c (OC to 4.1Ghz 1.5v).


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boost*


In










Very nice. Love a nice small clean loop like that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


Hey guys I just went SLI with gtx 560 ti's and im about to buy a 600t SE case.
I was a little worried about the cooling though, i really want to use the side window and not the mesh so would a fan set up like this in the picture be sufficient? 
Also my motherboard has 4 pci express slots but I can't use the fourth for the video card, you think with this case its possible because it is a little bigger? With my case it sits right on the power supply with not enough room.

thanks!


It really depends on what you consider "sufficient". I'm really happy with my video card temps running at 69c for the lower card and 74c for the upper card under load. Some people would not be happy with those temps, but I'm fine with them. I have the same fan over the hard drive bay, plus an extra intake at the bottom of the case. Before I did that my video cards were running about 5c hotter.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *welly321*


Heres a newb question... How do I mount a ssd? I dont think my case came with adapters.


Just remove the pins on one of the hard drive sleds. They have holes in them for mounting 2.5" devices. You could use double sided tape to mount them anywhere you like as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vercomtech*


The CPU is not installed yet (or purchased for that matter since I heard they were going to be releasing the newer i7 2600K) but here is what the block looks like installed with some LED action










That's a sweet looking block. Should be an awesome system.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bicen*


I just went ahead and did the H100 push/pull mod without hard modding the case. This is definately a must for anyone who has this configuration! Ended up dropping my NB by 6c and my CPU by 4c! I idle at 26c NB (OC to 3000Mhz 1.35v) and my CPU idles at 34c (OC to 4.1Ghz 1.5v).


Which push/pull mod are you referring to? There are a few. Pics?


----------



## Calibos

While my issues with my HX1050 and H100 haven't been sorted yet I did manage to sort out my MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II problems. First off I used a sledge hammer to crack a nut







I was going to go SLI in the future anyway but to ensure I had a properly working card for BF3 this week, I bought another MSI GTX Twin Frozr II along with the Icy Diamond 24 Thermal paste If the paste sorted the 100ºc dud card then I would have SLI for BF3, if the paste didn't work and I had no choice but to RMA the card, I would have a single working card at least.

See this thread for the full story.

TLDR : New second card on its own in the top slot hit 65ºc max in tests where the dud card was hitting 100ºc+ Great!








Dud card with new paste on its own in the top slot hit 60º max in tests where it used to hit 100ºc+ Super Great!! It was now running 5ºc cooler than the new card









So I put the Zero to Hero cooler running older card in the top slot and the new card in the bottom slot and SLI'd them up. Full Heaven Benchmark maxed them out at 80ºc and 67ºc respectively. To be expected with two radial cards SLI'd and venting internally in the 600T with stock fans.

The following day some more stuff arrived including 2x 120mm NZXT's and a 200mm 166CFM NZXT for the front intake. 1x 120mm fan I getto'd into the unused 5.25" bays as intake with black foam blowing towards the H100. This lowered CPU temps 4ºc with the top mounted H100 exhausting out the top. The other 120mm I getto mounted with cable ties outside on the back of the case behind the PCI bays. I removed the PCI blanking plates.

With so much more cool air being blown towards and between the two Twin Frozrs by the new 200mm and with the 120mm pulling the internally vented hot exhaust from the cards straight out the back, I lowered the temp of both cards and dramatically cut the delta between the two. Full Heaven 1080p Benchmark maxed the top card out at 69ºc and the bottom at 64ºc.

Anyway, heres some pictures:
































































I managed to mount the H100 with fans in push exhaust configuration despite my tall Corsair Vengence Ram. However I could only use 3 screws. Seems solid enough though. Some may have noticed no top/rear exhaust. As well as the H100 fan controller dying, one of its fans slowly died too and took out an output on the 600T's case fan controller. I was running the H100 on one fan for a day till I removed the rear exhaust fan and put it on the H100. Maxes out at half the RPM of the H100 fan though.

At the moment the build is loud with a capital L. The H100 fans hooked up to the motherboard headers or case fan controller run at near full speed and thus they are making a racket as you can imagine. The other problem is the new NZXT 200mm fan is so powerful its creating a lot of noise pulling the air through the front mesh. I'll be taking the dremel to that mesh soon.

Can anyone recommend a fan controller that can keep all these case fans tamed until they need to be unleashed when gaming or when the ambient is hot? ie. do people recommend controllers with their own temp probes or controllers that somehow pull temp data from the motherboard? Manual control is also acceptable. I reckon a good place for one without ruining the minimalist front aesthetic of the case is to mount it bottom fromt after removing that plastic HDD cage plinth and after cutting out a slot in the metal at the front under the 200mm mesh area. The controller would be hidden but easily accessible to adjust the knobs by simply popping off the filter mesh panel.

Anyway, as usual, ignore the terrible cable management. I haven't bothered tidying up as I will likely be pulling the lot apart to do all the dremeling and removing and replacing of the RMA parts and then rebuilding from scratch.


----------



## iommichild

Just got my case - jumped up from a CM Scout. I LOVE THIS CASE!!! Pics to follow...Its so clean.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos;15504036*
> *Snip*
> With so much more cool air being blown towards and between the two Twin Frozrs by the new 200mm and with the 120mm pulling the internally vented hot exhaust from the cards straight out the back, I lowered the temp of both cards and dramatically cut the delta between the two. Full Heaven 1080p Benchmark maxed the top card out at 69ºc and the bottom at 64ºc.
> 
> *Snip*
> 
> At the moment the build is loud with a capital L. The H100 fans hooked up to the motherboard headers or case fan controller run at near full speed and thus they are making a racket as you can imagine. The other problem is the new NZXT 200mm fan is so powerful its creating a lot of noise pulling the air through the front mesh. I'll be taking the dremel to that mesh soon.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a fan controller that can keep all these case fans tamed until they need to be unleashed when gaming or when the ambient is hot? ie. do people recommend controllers with their own temp probes or controllers that somehow pull temp data from the motherboard? Manual control is also acceptable. I reckon a good place for one without ruining the minimalist front aesthetic of the case is to mount it bottom fromt after removing that plastic HDD cage plinth and after cutting out a slot in the metal at the front under the 200mm mesh area. The controller would be hidden but easily accessible to adjust the knobs by simply popping off the filter mesh panel.
> 
> Anyway, as usual, ignore the terrible cable management. I haven't bothered tidying up as I will likely be pulling the lot apart to do all the dremeling and removing and replacing of the RMA parts and then rebuilding from scratch.


Good job on the video card exhaust fan. I was thinking of doing the same thing after I do this small video card mod when I get time.

As for fan controller, I highly recommend a PWM header from your MOBO if it supports it. It will control your fan(or up to 5 fans if you buy certain splitter) all by the temperature of your CPU. I have custom fan profiles that stay silent(600-900RPM) when the temperature is less than 60C. Then run at mid range at 70C(1200-1500RPM), which is where my rig usaully runs when crunching/folding on CPU/GPU. My fans can run faster if my rig runs hotter for some reason, 1900 RPM on the vipers, and 1300 RPM on the Apaches which are my top mounted fans.

Plus no need for having to mount a fan controller somewhere. I like the materialistic look of mine.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15476143*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are talking about this set up right ?


Where did you get that picture??


----------



## Qasual

A youtube video, is there a problem officer ?

It's a inspirational image on how I wanna base my set up off of









EDIT: -Squints eyes- Wait a minute .... IT'S YOURS!

Thank you so much for the inspiration.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15511076*
> A youtube video, is there a problem officer ?
> 
> It's a inspirational image on how I wanna base my set up off of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: -Squints eyes- Wait a minute .... IT'S YOURS!
> 
> Thank you so much for the inspiration.


LOL no officer here, thought it was a picture that might have come from my Facebook is all...didn't realize it was a still from the video









If you have any questions about it just let me know


----------



## Qasual

Oh sweet, thanks.

I wanted to use a 240mm rad on the top for the cpu and a 120mm in the exhaust to cool the gpu. The only problem I met so far is that if I keep the 120mm rad internal (Which I plan to do) It'll interfere with one of the 240mm rad fans (Push pull) so I though of just removing one from the 240mm, so in total three fans.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos;15504036*
> 
> ...
> 
> At the moment the build is loud with a capital L. The H100 fans hooked up to the motherboard headers or case fan controller run at near full speed and thus they are making a racket as you can imagine. The other problem is the new NZXT 200mm fan is so powerful its creating a lot of noise pulling the air through the front mesh. I'll be taking the dremel to that mesh soon.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a fan controller that can keep all these case fans tamed until they need to be unleashed when gaming or when the ambient is hot? ie. do people recommend controllers with their own temp probes or controllers that somehow pull temp data from the motherboard? Manual control is also acceptable. I reckon a good place for one without ruining the minimalist front aesthetic of the case is to mount it bottom fromt after removing that plastic HDD cage plinth and after cutting out a slot in the metal at the front under the 200mm mesh area. The controller would be hidden but easily accessible to adjust the knobs by simply popping off the filter mesh panel....


Good job. Nice to see it coming along.

As for a fan controller, what are you looking for in one? Multiple fans on one channel? One fan per channel? Auto control or pure manual or auto with a manual override?

You can get some nice rheobus controllers that have something like 30 Watts per channel which is enough for a few power hog fans.

If you were interested in PWM, Zolman makes a nice little controller that has a single PWM channel and three 3-pin fan channels. Although it's only 7 Watts per channel, the PWM channel can control as many fans as you want it to if you use a multi PWM fan splitter on that channel (like this: http://usb.brando.com/pwm-fan-splitter-cable_p01520c032d015.html ) because PWM splitters like that power the fans by using a molex connector to the PSU. Note that splitter only controls three fans. If you would like to do an H100 push/pull (which it looks like you have room for) you would need to find a splitter capable of controlling four fans (or add another fan connector to the splitter above with a little wire and solder). This would leave you three three-pin fan channels for case fans on the controller. It also has three "auto" ranges, by pressing a button you get slow, medium and high on the PWM channel, plus manual knobs for manual control.

Scythe makes an excellent four channel controller that has temp probes and a real auto mode that can control the fans based on temp, plus sweet little knob controls and a nice LCD display with all the temps and fan speeds shown on the display simultaneously. It does not have a high wattage per channel, so it's best to use it with just one fan per channel.

Some companies make a 12 channel controller that is just a 5 1/4" plate filled with fan control knobs.

So it really depends on how many fans, what type they are, and how you would like to control them. There are so many controllers on the market it's tough to decide between them.


----------



## goodtobeking

This has the ability to control 5 fans. I use it and it works as it should


----------



## langer1972

Check this deal out.I am going to be buying this case to do a rig for my wife.

http://www.nextwarehouse.com/item/?1023891_CORSAIR_CC600TWM-WHT_


----------



## wickedout

After a week of having my 600T SE I have to say this is an animal of a case with some sleek looks. This will be my case for a few years to come no doubt! My rig is coming along the way I visioned it. Thanks again for the input and tips before I bought it.


----------



## Qasual

Awesome stuff, show us some more pictures !


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15516223*
> Awesome stuff, show us some more pictures !


My picture is on page 406!


----------



## Qasual

Mooooar!









How was your wiring on the back of the case ?


----------



## Doc1355

So i made a few changes!
Installed another Gelid for exaust and 2 uv cathodes cause the fans are uv reactive and its looking way better like this...

Made a psu cover with a corsair logo underneath the carbon vinyl and another cover for the hard disks with the Asus logo on it..Also i mounted my ssd on the drive bay!!

Ps: Darkcyde thanks for the tip on the ssd!!!


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;15509978*
> Good job on the video card exhaust fan. I was thinking of doing the same thing after I do this small video card mod when I get time.
> 
> As for fan controller, I highly recommend a PWM header from your MOBO if it supports it. It will control your fan(or up to 5 fans if you buy certain splitter) all by the temperature of your CPU. I have custom fan profiles that stay silent(600-900RPM) when the temperature is less than 60C. Then run at mid range at 70C(1200-1500RPM), which is where my rig usaully runs when crunching/folding on CPU/GPU. My fans can run faster if my rig runs hotter for some reason, 1900 RPM on the vipers, and 1300 RPM on the Apaches which are my top mounted fans.
> 
> Plus no need for having to mount a fan controller somewhere. I like the materialistic look of mine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15511991*
> Good job. Nice to see it coming along.
> 
> As for a fan controller, what are you looking for in one? Multiple fans on one channel? One fan per channel? Auto control or pure manual or auto with a manual override?
> 
> You can get some nice rheobus controllers that have something like 30 Watts per channel which is enough for a few power hog fans.
> 
> If you were interested in PWM, Zolman makes a nice little controller that has a single PWM channel and three 3-pin fan channels. Although it's only 7 Watts per channel, the PWM channel can control as many fans as you want it to if you use a multi PWM fan splitter on that channel (like this: http://usb.brando.com/pwm-fan-splitter-cable_p01520c032d015.html ) because PWM splitters like that power the fans by using a molex connector to the PSU. Note that splitter only controls three fans. If you would like to do an H100 push/pull (which it looks like you have room for) you would need to find a splitter capable of controlling four fans (or add another fan connector to the splitter above with a little wire and solder). This would leave you three three-pin fan channels for case fans on the controller. It also has three "auto" ranges, by pressing a button you get slow, medium and high on the PWM channel, plus manual knobs for manual control.
> 
> Scythe makes an excellent four channel controller that has temp probes and a real auto mode that can control the fans based on temp, plus sweet little knob controls and a nice LCD display with all the temps and fan speeds shown on the display simultaneously. It does not have a high wattage per channel, so it's best to use it with just one fan per channel.
> 
> Some companies make a 12 channel controller that is just a 5 1/4" plate filled with fan control knobs.
> 
> So it really depends on how many fans, what type they are, and how you would like to control them. There are so many controllers on the market it's tough to decide between them.


Thanks for the comprehensive advice lads. Rep+1. However, I may not have to go down this road after all.

I did two things today. First was unplugging the working OEM H100 fan. This was indeed 60% of the noise but the front 200mm was making up the other 40% and was very loud. A whine and a lot of wind noise with it being right up against the front grille. Instead of cutting out the mesh with a dremel I tried something else first, which was to use long bolts and several nuts per bolt and sume rubber fan washers to position the 200mm fan about an inch back from the mesh. I then made some duct to the front mesh with a 1 inch strip of black Kydex plastic. Result is whine gone, wind noise gone and a very quiet 200mm fan. Amazingly. despite the fan now being mounted to the front panel on what are in effect stilts, the fan vibration when you touch the plastic fan frame or the metal front panel is a lot less than when the fan was directly mounted to the front panel. The result is more than I could have hoped and I can put away the dremel unused. I am now happy with the noise from all the case fans even though they are all running 100% so I don't think I need to swap them out for PWM fans nor get a fan controller.

As for the H100 running on a single low RPM fan with the high powered OEM fan switched off. Well even running a Furmark benchmark which heats up the two 580's, the max core temp on the 2500k was 39ºc. I case I find it climbing higher, say when I play BF3 later, I will be able to switch the loud OEM fan on because I have hooked it up to the one remaining working output on an old fan controller I had lying around. It can only turn the fan on and off but at least all I have to do is pop the side panel of the case and turn the dial to switch the fan on or off rather than unplugging and plugging in everytime which could damage the fan cables/headers if I had to do it too often. Anyway, this is just so I can run quiet or max cooling and loud as easy as possible until I get the H100 RMA'd, have 2/4 working fans on it and can get back to set and forget.



















Many thanks to all those who have advised me along the way and/or recommended parts etc. Especially whomever it was who recommended the 166cfm NZXT 200mm. Absolutely great powerful fan and near silent when mounted back from the mesh


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355;15520039*
> Made a psu cover with a corsair logo underneath the carbon vinyl and another cover for the hard disks with the Asus logo on it..Also i mounted my ssd on the drive bay!!


Excellent end result!
Love the vinyl effect, looks like it belongs!
Enjoy it!


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze;15520324*
> Excellent end result!
> Love the vinyl effect, looks like it belongs!
> Enjoy it!


Thanks m8!
Ελλαδάρα λέμε


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355;15520039*
> So i made a few changes!
> Installed another Gelid for exaust and 2 uv cathodes cause the fans are uv reactive and its looking way better like this...
> 
> Made a psu cover with a corsair logo underneath the carbon vinyl and another cover for the hard disks with the Asus logo on it..Also i mounted my ssd on the drive bay!!
> 
> Ps: Darkcyde thanks for the tip on the ssd!!!


WOW. Nice!!









Is that Corsair logo on the PSU cover embossed? ie. you cut some sail shapes, stuck them to the cover and heatshrinked the vinyl over them?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos;15520727*
> WOW. Nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Corsair logo on the PSU cover embossed? ie. you cut some sail shapes, stuck them to the cover and heatshrinked the vinyl over them?


Yes exactly like that!


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355;15521009*
> Yes exactly like that!


Hehe. I only know that because I bought some car vinyl to put on my telescope of all things and while researching car vinyl came across some tutorial videos about heatshrinking vinyl over the side view mirrors


----------



## Michalius

Been a month since I started the RMA process, still no result other than confirming they would be sending a new case. I'm not overly frustrated, since they've offered a new case, but it's been 12 days since they said they were going to send out a case with no response. Starting to think I should just buy a lamptron fan controller to hold me over. 100% stock fans are not pleasant.


----------



## barfbaggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius;15522038*
> Been a month since I started the RMA process, still no result other than confirming they would be sending a new case. I'm not overly frustrated, since they've offered a new case, but it's been 12 days since they said they were going to send out a case with no response. Starting to think I should just buy a lamptron fan controller to hold me over. 100% stock fans are not pleasant.


If you haven't already, you should contact them. They replaced my entire case as well, and I had a tracking number within 48 hours, and received the new case 5 days later.


----------



## Michalius

I've sent a few messages in between the long breaks, with no response.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos;15520296*
> Thanks for the comprehensive advice lads. Rep+1. However, I may not have to go down this road after all.
> 
> I did two things today. First was unplugging the working OEM H100 fan. This was indeed 60% of the noise but the front 200mm was making up the other 40% and was very loud. A whine and a lot of wind noise with it being right up against the front grille. Instead of cutting out the mesh with a dremel I tried something else first, which was to use long bolts and several nuts per bolt and sume rubber fan washers to position the 200mm fan about an inch back from the mesh. I then made some duct to the front mesh with a 1 inch strip of black Kydex plastic. Result is whine gone, wind noise gone and a very quiet 200mm fan. Amazingly. despite the fan now being mounted to the front panel on what are in effect stilts, the fan vibration when you touch the plastic fan frame or the metal front panel is a lot less than when the fan was directly mounted to the front panel. The result is more than I could have hoped and I can put away the dremel unused. I am now happy with the noise from all the case fans even though they are all running 100% so I don't think I need to swap them out for PWM fans nor get a fan controller.
> 
> As for the H100 running on a single low RPM fan with the high powered OEM fan switched off. Well even running a Furmark benchmark which heats up the two 580's, the max core temp on the 2500k was 39ºc. I case I find it climbing higher, say when I play BF3 later, I will be able to switch the loud OEM fan on because I have hooked it up to the one remaining working output on an old fan controller I had lying around. It can only turn the fan on and off but at least all I have to do is pop the side panel of the case and turn the dial to switch the fan on or off rather than unplugging and plugging in everytime which could damage the fan cables/headers if I had to do it too often. Anyway, this is just so I can run quiet or max cooling and loud as easy as possible until I get the H100 RMA'd, have 2/4 working fans on it and can get back to set and forget.
> 
> ...
> 
> Many thanks to all those who have advised me along the way and/or recommended parts etc. Especially whomever it was who recommended the 166cfm NZXT 200mm. Absolutely great powerful fan and near silent when mounted back from the mesh


Good job. Nice solution. I would consider the same thing on my 200mm NZXT fan if I didn't have my hard drive cage right up against it. I usually have it turned down to 1/2 speed though so it's not too loud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355;15520039*
> So i made a few changes!
> Installed another Gelid for exaust and 2 uv cathodes cause the fans are uv reactive and its looking way better like this...
> 
> Made a psu cover with a corsair logo underneath the carbon vinyl and another cover for the hard disks with the Asus logo on it..Also i mounted my ssd on the drive bay!!
> 
> Ps: Darkcyde thanks for the tip on the ssd!!!


That looks really awesome. Looks factory. Good job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius;15523102*
> I've sent a few messages in between the long breaks, with no response.


That's not nice at all. I find nothing ruder than not responding to emails. A quick message at least acknowledging you are still waiting and that the case will be shipped would go miles toward a happy customer.

Where I work, I have to deal with a head office. I am constantly giving them $hit for not responding to emails. It's the same thing as ignoring a person who's talking to you. Rude as heck.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355;15520039*
> So i made a few changes!
> Installed another Gelid for exaust and 2 uv cathodes cause the fans are uv reactive and its looking way better like this...
> 
> Made a psu cover with a corsair logo underneath the carbon vinyl and another cover for the hard disks with the Asus logo on it..Also i mounted my ssd on the drive bay!!
> 
> Ps: Darkcyde thanks for the tip on the ssd!!!


That looks great. Now you should get the new Asus Sabertooth P67 and put the carbon vinyl on the MOBO shield. Would be even more pure win.


----------



## steyFR0STIE

It has probably been answered before but I don't feel like looking through 414 pages. Anyone recommend a good replacement to the front 200mm fan, preferably red?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;15523996*
> That looks great. Now you should get the new Asus Sabertooth P67 and put the carbon vinyl on the MOBO shield. Would be even more pure win.


Thanks man! I dont think that it would be a good combination...who knows i may try it with my friends Sabertooth


----------



## bicen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15502647*
> Which push/pull mod are you referring to? There are a few. Pics?












This one.

bicen


----------



## Qasual

^ Haha I was trying to help you guys conversation.


----------



## NFL

Think I may go ahead and move my rig to the 600t SE. Now to all of you H100 users, what do you recommend for fan configuration and what drawbacks might there be? And where would the best place to buy sleeved cables be?


----------



## JAM3S121

ftw pc for custom sleeved cables.. or just search for nzxt sleeved


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15537074*
> ftw pc for custom sleeved cables.. or just search for nzxt sleeved


Forgot all about FTW and NZXT

+Rep


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steyFR0STIE;15527859*
> It has probably been answered before but I don't feel like looking through 414 pages. Anyone recommend a good replacement to the front 200mm fan, preferably red?


Seen a few people with these:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9775/fan-618/Cooler_Master_MegaFlow_200mm_x_30mm_Red_LED_Fan_Cosmos_S_HAF_Series_ATCS_840_Storm_Sniper_R4-LUS-07AR-GP.html

But they're 30mm thick (Corsair fans are 25mm), so you'd have to move the drive cage back toward the PSU or do the drive cage mod, and you may have to be a little inventive on mounting it if the screw holes don't line up.

These are OK:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9775/fan-618/Cooler_Master_MegaFlow_200mm_x_30mm_Red_LED_Fan_Cosmos_S_HAF_Series_ATCS_840_Storm_Sniper_R4-LUS-07AR-GP.html

Same notes as above.

These look OK and should fit without moving drives or modding:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233076

This fan is my fav:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-146-003&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=3

But again it's 30mm thick, and it has no LEDs. However, it has spots to mount LEDs, and even little troughs in the spokes to run the LED wires. Lots of people here are using this fan because of its air flow (166.2 CFM). It can hold 8 LEDs. Be the first to wire this fan for lighting. You know you want to.


----------



## Sagaris

I wanted a fan controller which could handle 4 120mm fans on one channel, so I could regulate all the fans on the side panel at once. Ended up getting a NZXT Sentry Mesh, because of the understated, stealthy look and 30W per channel capabilities. End result!



















Case fan controller can now go into retirement.

*edit: Yes, dust on the bottom of the case has been cleaned. ^^


----------



## CTV

Has anyone actually had a good look at the 600T's integrated fan controller?

When I say "good look" I mean what reostat it is (type, size, spec etc). Maybe even pics?

I know this will void the warranty but if one had to find a suitable replacement to fit it in place of the awful stock one perhaps?


----------



## sused

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


Has anyone actually had a good look at the 600T's integrated fan controller?

When I say "good look" I mean what reostat it is (type, size, spec etc). Maybe even pics?

I know this will void the warranty but if one had to find a suitable replacement to fit it in place of the awful stock one perhaps?


i replaced stock one with my custom one. corsair used 10kOhm potentiometer. but that's not a problem. problematic are weak transistors that are used for each channel (they can barely handle more than one fan). i will post pics and schemes of both stock & my custom fan controller. now i have 8 fans connected to my new fan controller (attached to orginal case controller knob). i paid around 3€ for it and still have many components, resistors, transistors left









EDIT: and i still have original fan controller untouched in case i want to RMA it in the future. i just unscrewed old one and screwed new one in.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Seen a few people with these:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/97...S-07AR-GP.html

But they're 30mm thick (Corsair fans are 25mm), so you'd have to move the drive cage back toward the PSU or do the drive cage mod, and you may have to be a little inventive on mounting it if the screw holes don't line up.

These are OK:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/97...S-07AR-GP.html

Same notes as above.

These look OK and should fit without moving drives or modding:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16835233076

This fan is my fav:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16835233076

But again it's 30mm thick, and it has no LEDs. However, it has spots to mount LEDs, and even little troughs in the spokes to run the LED wires. Lots of people here are using this fan because of its air flow (166.2 CFM). It can hold 8 LEDs. Be the first to wire this fan for lighting. You know you want to.


I think this is the fan Mergatroid meant to link to with his last link.

This is the fan that was recommended to me and the one I fitted a few days ago and posted images of a page or two ago.

There are some downsides to this fan that make other fans preferable if you only need slightly better cooling than the pre 600TM version of the case with the crappier OEM fan and fan controller. ie, nearly any 200mm fan is preferable to the anemic 200mm fitted to the pre 600TM version of the case.

In other words if you are only running a single card that exhausts out the back then tbh this 166cfm NZXT '200mm' might be overkill and its not worth making the necessary changes inside your case to accomodate it.

The apparent downsides of the fan are that at 30mm deep it wont fit the fan brackets like the OEM fan never mind the fact that its 192mm and not 200mm and the mounting holes wouldn't line up anyway. Thus one 'seemingly' has to screw it directly to the front of the case using some of the mesh holes in the case and possible drilling 2 new holes too. However I initially mounted mine a little higher so that the top screw holes of the fan roughly lined up with the holes that the corsair black fan bracket clipped into. I was able to use the screws with washers to catch the edge of the opening to hold the fan in place up top. This is where the other apparent downside of this fan came to the fore. Mounted right up behind the mesh, this fan on full speed was very loud with wind noise and a whine. Not surprising given that its moving a ton of air. If this is your only option for mounting then the only solution would seem to be to turn the fan speed down but then its no better than other fans that fit without hassle.

However!!

If like me you are running internally venting graphics cards like the Twin Frozrs et al and/or are running two in SLI or intend to in the future, then this fan is a revelation and worth every penny and worth reconfiguring your case for.

I really wanted that 166CFM for my cards and was able to make the necessary changes to mitigate the problems outlined above. With 4x 1 inch long bolts and 3 nuts per bolt I was able to mount the fan an inch back from the mesh. To be able to do this one has to be able to make do with only 1 HDD cage and to be able to mount the 1 remaining cage beside the PSU. This gives the NZXT 'on stilts' the room it needs to be mounted this way. If you don't mind more drastic mods to keep you HDD cages where they are then one can dremel away the metal mesh altogether to get the same result. I was able to use the less drastic measure as I was running 1 Hdd cage beside the PSU already anyway. The result is the highest CFM '200mm' on the market and a fan that is pretty damn quiet for the amount of air it moves. Mounted an inch back from the mesh all the whine was gone and 80% of the fan noise while still running the fan full speed.

In short depending what your cooling needs are or how much you are prepared to mod your case, this fan is either overkill and not worth the hassle or it is an absolute revelation!! YMMV.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calibos*


In short depending what your cooling needs are or how much you are prepared to mod your case, this fan is either overkill and not worth the hassle or it is an absolute revelation!! YMMV.


I think I might have the "Front intake fan overkill" title in this thread


----------



## Michalius

Man this sucks. Two messages since I was told they'd be sending out a new case two weeks ago with no response. It's been 1 month since I started the RMA process. Does my case manager just suck? Anyone know someone I could contact to get this moving? I'm about to go drop $100 on fans and a controller because these fans plugged into the mobo are unbearable.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius;15547812*
> Man this sucks. Two messages since I was told they'd be sending out a new case two weeks ago with no response. It's been 1 month since I started the RMA process. Does my case manager just suck? Anyone know someone I could contact to get this moving? I'm about to go drop $100 on fans and a controller because these fans plugged into the mobo are unbearable.


Skip the fan controller and go with PWM fans. Wont be spending much more than buying a decent fan controller, and in the end I bet it will work better, quieter, and more precise.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos;15542820*
> I think this is the fan Mergatroid meant to link to with his last link.


Thanks for catching that. I have corrected it in my post.

I'm not getting the whining noise you got when you mounted this fan, but it is loud with "moving air" noise when turned up all the way.

However, even when turned down to half speed it still moves a lot of air. I disagree that it's no better than the other fans when you turn it down because in that configuration you still have the headroom to turn it up for the full awesome air flow, an option you don't have with the other fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius;15547812*
> Man this sucks. Two messages since I was told they'd be sending out a new case two weeks ago with no response. It's been 1 month since I started the RMA process. Does my case manager just suck? Anyone know someone I could contact to get this moving? I'm about to go drop $100 on fans and a controller because these fans plugged into the mobo are unbearable.


Try [email protected]. That's CorsairGeorge. Maybe if you get hold of him he can help you out.

If I was you, I would be phoning them. Not acknowledging a customer's email is unacceptable in my book. Maybe I expect too much, but I always answer every email I get at work, and I expect others to do the same. After two weeks with no answer I would be phoning and asking to speak with a manager (an employee manager, not a "case" manager). Corsair may have a very good reason for not shipping your case yet, but if they don't tell you what that reason is and acknowledge your queries it's just as bad as ignoring a warranty request.

Personally I'm a little "old school" in that I always give a company a month to make things right. I figure a month is more than enough time to get a solution happening. However, after a month I will purposefully start getting a little nasty. Many people these days expect much faster solutions, and maybe they're right. Personally I still use a month as my window of good response, anything longer than that is unacceptable.

Of course, being old school, I purchase my cases in town, and if I have a problem with them within 8 days I can just take it back and get it exchanged on the spot. I really like the store I deal with in my town (I am now unashamedly going to plug Memory Express for Canadian computer enthusiasts. If they are not in your town you can order from them at memoryexpress.com). If they are in your town, my experience has been service second to none.

I'm thinking about doing that lighting mod on the NXZT fan myself. My case theme is blue (my favorite colour) and I wouldn't mind adding blue LEDs to that fan. I am wondering how it would look with the white fan blades. Unfortunately, with two video cards, an overclocked CPU, 9 fans, 2 fan controllers, a 2m NZXT LED strip, a hard drive and an SSD, I'm starting to wonder about my PSU capacity. It must be getting close to maxing out under load now (750W).

I'll have to think this over. I don't want to end up with a spare AX750 PSU. It's not a cheap component.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15548871*
> 
> However, even when turned down to half speed it still moves a lot of air. I disagree that it's no better than the other fans when you turn it down because in that configuration you still have the headroom to turn it up for the full awesome air flow, an option you don't have with the other fans.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing that lighting mod on the NXZT fan myself. My case theme is blue (my favorite colour) and I wouldn't mind adding blue LEDs to that fan. I am wondering how it would look with the white fan blades. Unfortunately, with two video cards, an overclocked CPU, 9 fans, 2 fan controllers, a 2m NZXT LED strip, a hard drive and an SSD, I'm starting to wonder about my PSU capacity. It must be getting close to maxing out under load now (750W).
> 
> I'll have to think this over. I don't want to end up with a spare AX750 PSU. It's not a cheap component.


Of course you are correct in your disagreement. At the time of the post I had just browsed the other 200mm fan links in your post and the CFM and RPM figures for those were still in my head. ie. Dropping the NZXT 166CFM fans RPMS down from 1300 to 700-800 like the other fans would drop the CFM figure down to their level as well and thus straight away I thought whats the point given the case configuration changes needed for the NZXT (all assuming someone only needed better 200mm cooling as opposed to uber 200mm cooling) Totally forgetting that I myself have agreed with the same type of arguement in terms of headroom in relation to keeping the Stock Corsair fans on the H100 but with AP15's in pull configuration (as opposed to all AP15's) to keep the H100 from kicking into high gear longer. Thus quieter for longer but with the 'headroom' to kick into high gear with the stock fans.

As for the NZXT and LEDS. I'll race ya!! I am thinking about taking the white LEDS off the stock 200mm fans. One set on the 200mm NZXT which should be easy enough with the holes and cable channels already there and the other set on the 120mm NZXT I have mounted underneath my bluray in the vacant 5.25" bays. I'll have to drill LED holes and route cables in that one though. My one worry like yourself is that with the white blades, they might be too 'in your face'. Ironically, we may end up having to spray paint the blades black to get the intensity of white we want


----------



## CTV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sused*


i replaced stock one with my custom one. corsair used 10kOhm potentiometer. but that's not a problem. problematic are weak transistors that are used for each channel (they can barely handle more than one fan). i will post pics and schemes of both stock & my custom fan controller. now i have 8 fans connected to my new fan controller (attached to orginal case controller knob). i paid around 3â‚¬ for it and still have many components, resistors, transistors left









EDIT: and i still have original fan controller untouched in case i want to RMA it in the future. i just unscrewed old one and screwed new one in.


Thanks. That would be great to see some pics


----------



## Ace_finland

Can someone add me to the club?










What do you guys think?
Still need to flush the system to get it clear, was a bad idea to have it colored in the old system, and a bit of cablemanagement. trying to get another gtx570 working so everything is a bit messy.

Comments are welcome


----------



## sused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15552862*
> Thanks. That would be great to see some pics


i'm sorry, i'm very busy these days. i will try to post them tomorrow with some how&to.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calibos*


Of course you are correct in your disagreement. At the time of the post I had just browsed the other 200mm fan links in your post and the CFM and RPM figures for those were still in my head. ie. Dropping the NZXT 166CFM fans RPMS down from 1300 to 700-800 like the other fans would drop the CFM figure down to their level as well and thus straight away I thought whats the point given the case configuration changes needed for the NZXT (all assuming someone only needed better 200mm cooling as opposed to uber 200mm cooling) Totally forgetting that I myself have agreed with the same type of arguement in terms of headroom in relation to keeping the Stock Corsair fans on the H100 but with AP15's in pull configuration (as opposed to all AP15's) to keep the H100 from kicking into high gear longer. Thus quieter for longer but with the 'headroom' to kick into high gear with the stock fans.

As for the NZXT and LEDS. I'll race ya!! I am thinking about taking the white LEDS off the stock 200mm fans. One set on the 200mm NZXT which should be easy enough with the holes and cable channels already there and the other set on the 120mm NZXT I have mounted underneath my bluray in the vacant 5.25" bays. I'll have to drill LED holes and route cables in that one though. My one worry like yourself is that with the white blades, they might be too 'in your face'. Ironically, we may end up having to spray paint the blades black to get the intensity of white we want










Man, I love how articulate people are on this site. Sometimes makes me feel a little under educated.

Great idea about the white LEDs. If they were blue I would try the same thing. (hmm, maybe I could paint them? Heh heh, I doubt I would get the effect I'm looking for).

I would have to pick up some super bright blue LEDs from a local electronics parts store. Lemme check a sec....gees, they have one in stock and they're selling them at $2.50 CDN x 8 = $20 just for blue LEDs. That's more than the fan cost me...lol...

I guess the rest of the parts could come off of the stock fans. I think I might just go ahead and order those LEDs tomorrow. I'll take my PC to work to do the mod since I still need to repair one channel on one of my fan controllers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ace_finland*


Can someone add me to the club?

What do you guys think?
Still need to flush the system to get it clear, was a bad idea to have it colored in the old system, and a bit of cablemanagement. trying to get another gtx570 working so everything is a bit messy.

Comments are welcome










Sweet build there man. Very well done.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ace_finland*


Can someone add me to the club?


Added you a long time ago. You're #43 on the 600T SE list.


----------



## JAM3S121

does anyone use a white fan controller? like the lamptron fc6 or fc2? i was wondering what it would look like. thanks


----------



## Russ369

Quick question guys: Im looking to get a 600t SE, does the white color turn yellow eventually? I wanna go with the black one, but i dont wanna spend extra to buy the window... Dunno Im using an HAF922 and quite frankly im getting sick of it lol its so rugged looking I want something sleek like the 600t


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;15565422*
> Quick question guys: Im looking to get a 600t SE, does the white color turn yellow eventually? I wanna go with the black one, but i dont wanna spend extra to buy the window... Dunno Im using an HAF922 and quite frankly im getting sick of it lol its so rugged looking I want something sleek like the 600t


I've always thought about the white turning yellow too...
I did purchase myself a black one though on sale, and I bet if you do that and buy a window it'll be about the same price as a white SE one anyways.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15565592*
> I've always thought about the white turning yellow too...
> I did purchase myself a black one though on sale, and I bet if you do that and buy a window it'll be about the same price as a white SE one anyways.


Yeah its onsale right now at Canada Computers for 135 plus tax... 30 for the side panel too so its cheaper than the SE... I dunno I wanna buy it but ive spent so much money this past year changing parts around that maybe i'll hold off for now... Knowing me and my compulsive spending ill have the case in a week lol


----------



## Qasual

Hold out for maybe a warehouse sale if you know that there's one coming up. I got mine that way for $80


----------



## Russ369

NCIX warehouse im assuming?







damn 80 is great price!


----------



## Qasual

But hey the price you mentioned seems great, you can live without a window for a little while.


----------



## Russ369

Nov 3 was the last day... I missed out deciding on it by a couple hours lol oh well


----------



## Calibos

I should have my side window on Monday. Came back in stock where I wanted to buy it just in time for the other finishing touches inside my case. I was actually surprised how cheap it was. ie. £16. Just waiting to get my H100 and HX1050 advance RMA done and then I'll be basically rebuilding the whole PC and doing proper cable management this time. When I say cable management I don't mean whats visible. You pretty much do the visible cable management without even trying with the 600T its that easy. I mean the cables behind the mobo. My cable management is so bad back there I can barely close that side panel but when you see whats crammed back there its actually a testiment to the 600T that it can accomodate it!!









Its funny how things turn around though. For the most part it used to be the prebuilts from the likes of Dell that where gaudy and tacky looking and the pc builder enthusiast cases that were the paragon of classy looks. Now, other than a handful of cases which include the 600T, I find most enthusiast cases tacky and its the dells that look tasteful and restrained


----------



## Russ369

Hows the cooling with this case? Compared to my haf922


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;15565422*
> Quick question guys: Im looking to get a 600t SE, does the white color turn yellow eventually? I wanna go with the black one, but i dont wanna spend extra to buy the window... Dunno Im using an HAF922 and quite frankly im getting sick of it lol its so rugged looking I want something sleek like the 600t


Apparently Corsair has gone to great pains to make sure the paint on this case does not fade or yellow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;15568790*
> Hows the cooling with this case? Compared to my haf922


This is a medium airflow case. There are lots of things you can do to increase the airflow, but in the stock config it's a medium airflow case.


----------



## Qasual

Wow I learned something new, BRAVO Corsair for not turning yellow!


----------



## vitality

I love this case, but now I wish I got the 800d :/

Once you start watercooling there's not that much room for multiple rad's and stuff


----------



## Mooblood

Does anyone know for the front air intake filter (Corsair 600t), how many "micron" is those one around?

I'm trying to buy some mesh/cloth filter sheet for my side and top but everything is in micron. Ranging from 1micron and up to the thousands range...

@http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=micron+sheet&x=0&y=0%22]Amazon.com:%20micron%20sheet


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15577212*
> I love this case, but now I wish I got the 800d :/
> 
> Once you start watercooling there's not that much room for multiple rad's and stuff


Sure, it's not a full tower, but you can still fit four rads inside it. You're right though, I know two people who have moved on (may they RIP) to other larger cases.


----------



## Frontsidebus

Might as well add a little video tour of my 600T...






Ignore the rough cutout of the front grille, I'm going to sort that on the next strip down...


----------



## mt2e

DEMCiflex Corsair 600T Magnetic Dust / Fan Filter Set - 4 Piece

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14...-_4_Piece.html

just an fyi noticed nobody has mentioned this yet.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mt2e*


DEMCiflex Corsair 600T Magnetic Dust / Fan Filter Set - 4 Piece

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14...-_4_Piece.html

just an fyi noticed nobody has mentioned this yet.


+rep for the link - that is a must have in my book.

Darkcyde - can we have this link added to the op?


----------



## mt2e

Squeaky Window Solution (85% solution)

1. Loosening or tightening the screws does not work

2. To fix this I unscrewed the side windows masked the area that is in contact with the metal of the door with painters tape(blue masking tape that dosent leave a residue), I took a razor and trimmed off the excess. Now keep in mind the door itself does flex once in a while. I think this is due to the way the door sits in the case, more room for the metal to expand.


----------



## vitality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Sure, it's not a full tower, but you can still fit four rads inside it. You're right though, I know two people who have moved on (may they RIP) to other larger cases.


how do they fit 4 rads in it? a 250 at the front, which I think you have to cut the 5.25 bay frame, a 240 at the top MAYBE, mines shipped and I hope it fits okay at the top of the case. what about the other 2?


----------



## beggin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Nicely done!

I prefer Asus board quality over Gigabyte but Gigabyte certainly wins in the board color category









Can't stand the blue on the Asus board.





























Hi, I'm just wondering what temps your GPU cards reach with that setup? Thanks.


----------



## vitality

Same here rob! colors are a little off. To make it look a bit better you could put your RAM in the 2nd and 4th slot.. so they are covering the blue!


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech;15582825*
> +rep for the link - that is a must have in my book.
> 
> Darkcyde - can we have this link added to the op?


Great idea. Done.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15583474*
> how do they fit 4 rads in it? a 250 at the front, which I think you have to cut the 5.25 bay frame, a 240 at the top MAYBE, mines shipped and I hope it fits okay at the top of the case. what about the other 2?


A 240 on top, a 120 on the back, a 200 on the front and another on the side:

http://www.overclock.net/14502279-post2605.html

The bottom pic shows the rad on the side panel and the 120 in the rear. You'll have to search the thread to find his full build pics.


----------



## NFL

This is for people using the H100:

Would you recommend I set the fans to push or pull, with their location being at the top of the case?


----------



## mt2e

Recommendation:

H100 = Top case fans pushing air into the case(Arrow pointing down and Corsair sticker facing down).


----------



## barfbaggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooblood;15577539*
> Does anyone know for the front air intake filter (Corsair 600t), how many "micron" is those one around?
> 
> I'm trying to buy some mesh/cloth filter sheet for my side and top but everything is in micron. Ranging from 1micron and up to the thousands range...
> 
> @http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=micron+sheet&x=0&y=0%22]Amazon.com:%20micron%20sheet


I'm not sure anyone has mentioned this yet, but you can buy the same type material that Demciflex uses from a screen printing supply store, and you might even be able to get some from a local screen printing company if you try. Even some art supply stores will carry it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;15590099*
> This is for people using the H100:
> 
> Would you recommend I set the fans to push or pull, with their location being at the top of the case?


People have done both push/intake and pull/exhaust and they both seem to work fine.

Intake will give you better CPU temps but add more heat inside your case and pull dust in, exhaust will give you slightly higher CPU temps but a cooler case and no dust intake through the rad.


----------



## charlesquik

this is exaust for me and i pull air out of case


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace_finland;15553933*
> Can someone add me to the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> Still need to flush the system to get it clear, was a bad idea to have it colored in the old system, and a bit of cablemanagement. trying to get another gtx570 working so everything is a bit messy.
> 
> Comments are welcome


sweet looking rig


----------



## Mooblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barfbaggs;15594266*
> I'm not sure anyone has mentioned this yet, but you can buy the same type material that Demciflex uses from a screen printing supply store, and you might even be able to get some from a local screen printing company if you try. Even some art supply stores will carry it.


Yea i try finding them at local store here but nothing. I live in a pretty small town don't really have much stuff to offer. As for screen printing store, I went to some online store but everything (screen wise) seem to be $90+ and I'm not even sure that even the right kind.

I guess i could just order some 1000/ 500 micron from amazon and do a trial run and hope it about the same or just return it


----------



## alw71

I have a quick question.
I have an H100 with normal fans attached pulling out of the case and just the standard fans that come with this case.
What is a good alternative for the rear exaust fan?
Cheers


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71;15606613*
> I have a quick question.
> I have an H100 with normal fans attached pulling out of the case and just the standard fans that come with this case.
> What is a good alternative for the rear exaust fan?
> Cheers


I have a yate loon low speed (~1300RPM) fan as an exhaust. I'm considering getting a yate loon medium speed (~1600RPM) fan or Scythe Slip Stream 1,600 RPM fan.


----------



## Logical Error

I have 6 Excaliburs and the stock 200 up front. Maybe a lil overkill, maybe not. I think they look cool and have some good performance and are decently priced.


----------



## barfbaggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooblood;15600481*
> Yea i try finding them at local store here but nothing. I live in a pretty small town don't really have much stuff to offer. As for screen printing store, I went to some online store but everything (screen wise) seem to be $90+ and I'm not even sure that even the right kind.
> 
> I guess i could just order some 1000/ 500 micron from amazon and do a trial run and hope it about the same or just return it


You can pick up here for about $31.00 (6 sheets 12"x x16")

http://www.dickblick.com/products/speedball-screen-printing-fabric/


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71;15606613*
> I have a quick question.
> I have an H100 with normal fans attached pulling out of the case and just the standard fans that come with this case.
> What is a good alternative for the rear exaust fan?
> Cheers


That really depends on if you're using a decent fan controller or not. If you're using the built in fan controller or plugging the fan into the PSU, you may want a slower quieter fan.

If you're using a good fan controller or if your stock case controller is working good, pick up a fan that can move something in the neighborhood of 100 CFM (plus or minus about 20 CFM I guess). You don't have to worry about static pressure because you're not using it on a rad, so whatever has the best airflow (CFM) and lowest noise level for the price would be your best bet. There are a lot of great case fans to chose from.


----------



## gspin2k1

Just curious, where do you guys put your manufacturer stickers? or do you toss your stickers?


----------



## welly321

Ok so lately the whine of the front intake fan has really been bothering me. Has anyone tried installing a filter? I did this on my side intake on my cm 690 and it helped the noise immensely.


----------



## tool918

Can you change out the large intake fan in the front of this case and replace it with like two 120mm fans? Does the case come with the mounting attachments to do this like my thermaltake did?


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tool918;15617710*
> Can you change out the large intake fan in the front of this case and replace it with like two 120mm fans? Does the case come with the mounting attachments to do this like my thermaltake did?


No you cannot. You would have to mod it yourself.


----------



## vitality

There's no support for 1 120mm fans. I'm sure you could mod it to do so, though.

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Calibos

Has anyone taken the 4x white LED's off the stock 200mm fan and gotten them to work. I took mine off and transferred them to my NZXT 166cfm 200mm. Didn't work when soldered to the 4 pairs of led solder terminals on the NZXTs' PCB. Even when I thought I had it sussed because on the LED version of the lower CFM brothers of this fan the LED's have a switch. I bridged the solder terminals that the switch would normally connect to. Still no go.

So to eliminate anything to do with supply voltage on the NZXT fan or in case I had blown them already, I took the LEDS of my other stock corsair 200mm after testing to make sure they were working. I wired them in series and connected them to the 12v lines of a molex. Now this fresh set of working white LED's don't light up either. Baffled???


----------



## sused

Hi, i have some free time, so here is my new fan controller.

i decided to use only 2 channels, but "stronger" transistors. i have 6x120mm on first channel and 2x200mm and 1x120mm fan on second channel without any problems. regulated voltage is from ~5V to ~11.5V. my scheme is exactly like corsair stock controller's one, but i used only 2 transistors/channels and capacitor (it helps to start fans on lower voltage). i also used little heatsinks on my transistors, because they are heating a little. but it is also possible to use more transistors (3,4,5,...), create more channels and use less fans on each channel to avoid heating and cooling at all. i just grabbed first available parts at store and tried that. i also had to move my DVD drive to the bottom, because heatsinks of fan controller are too big to hide there. maybe i will leave only potentiometer up there and hide rest of fan controller somewhere else in the case. i paid around 3€ for whole controller and i still have many parts left


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321;15617558*
> Ok so lately the whine of the front intake fan has really been bothering me. Has anyone tried installing a filter? I did this on my side intake on my cm 690 and it helped the noise immensely.


Try spacing it away from the grill with some washers. The fan sitting directly up against the metal grill is what generates the whine. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## alw71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15609778*
> That really depends on if you're using a decent fan controller or not. If you're using the built in fan controller or plugging the fan into the PSU, you may want a slower quieter fan.
> 
> If you're using a good fan controller or if your stock case controller is working good, pick up a fan that can move something in the neighborhood of 100 CFM (plus or minus about 20 CFM I guess). You don't have to worry about static pressure because you're not using it on a rad, so whatever has the best airflow (CFM) and lowest noise level for the price would be your best bet. There are a lot of great case fans to chose from.


100 CFM for the rear exaust? I thought high cfm was for to suck air in.
Thanks for all the replies btw.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Update.. no pics but..

Total fan count in my case has gone up. 6x 120mm fans, 2x 80mm fans, 1x 200m fan, 2x 140mm fans, 2x40mm fans.

At 100% it sounds like a jet fighter with an afterburner.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6;15618467*
> Try spacing it away from the grill with some washers. The fan sitting directly up against the metal grill is what generates the whine. Hope that helps a bit.


Thanks . That definitely makes sense. That is probably why putting the filter in my cm690 stopped the whine. It created space between the fan and the grill. I'll post back with the results.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355;15520039*
> So i made a few changes!
> Installed another Gelid for exaust and 2 uv cathodes cause the fans are uv reactive and its looking way better like this...
> 
> Made a psu cover with a corsair logo underneath the carbon vinyl and another cover for the hard disks with the Asus logo on it..Also i mounted my ssd on the drive bay!!
> 
> Ps: Darkcyde thanks for the tip on the ssd!!!


what cathodes do you have in the bottom. they look pretty bright. i got some horrible ones and want something better likt these!

any anyone on here w/ h100, what do you think im on the verge of getting it


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

H100 is great..










Fits with 4 fans. 2 fans are good enough too for a 5Ghz OC on 2500k.

Temps: 21'C low, 57'C high


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1;15613050*
> Just curious, where do you guys put your manufacturer stickers? or do you toss your stickers?


I don't bother using them any more. I used to use them when I thought my case needed something, but this case is so nice I just don't put that stuff on it any more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos;15618009*
> Has anyone taken the 4x white LED's off the stock 200mm fan and gotten them to work. I took mine off and transferred them to my NZXT 166cfm 200mm. Didn't work when soldered to the 4 pairs of led solder terminals on the NZXTs' PCB. Even when I thought I had it sussed because on the LED version of the lower CFM brothers of this fan the LED's have a switch. I bridged the solder terminals that the switch would normally connect to. Still no go.
> 
> So to eliminate anything to do with supply voltage on the NZXT fan or in case I had blown them already, I took the LEDS of my other stock corsair 200mm after testing to make sure they were working. I wired them in series and connected them to the 12v lines of a molex. Now this fresh set of working white LED's don't light up either. Baffled???


Mind if I ask you some dumb questions?

are you sure you have the polarity of the LEDs correct? They will only light up in one direction. If you connect them direct to 12V forward biased with no resistor, the LEDs may blow. You need a series resistor. Check here:

http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/?p=zz.led.resistor.calculator

Usually, on round LEDs, there is a flat edge on one side. That flat edge should be the cathode. The cathode should go toward ground, and the anode (through a resistor) should go to the +12 or +5 volts (I'd use +12). In the pictures on at the link I gave you, the flat line on the diode symbol, at the point, is the cathode.

I have not looked at my NZXT fan circuit board yet, I just ordered the LEDs on Monday (got them for $1.05 ea CDN) so I likely won't know until sometime next week.

Can you take a picture of the NZXT board and post it for me? I'd look at mine, but it's a lot of work to get that fan out now since I added two intermediate fans in the case. I have to remove them to remove the drive cage so I can get the fan out.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15625921*
> H100 is great..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fits with 4 fans. 2 fans are good enough too for a 5Ghz OC on 2500k.
> 
> Temps: 21'C low, 57'C high


Did you want everyone to discover that Vengence Ram trick by themselves? You didn't even point it out in your post. Share the knowledge brotha'. The Deise holding out on us again?







The brainwave only hit me independently on Monday







Was just about to post it myself







Up till then I had my H100 rad at an angle and with about 1/3 of the rad obscured. With the ram HS mod, while not being able to line it up with the 120mm fan holes because now the VR heatsink is the limiting factor, at least now there is only about 1cm of the rad not under the pull fans. I can't see that hurting efficiency too much. I'm running the 2 stock fans in push and I just fitted two Ap15's in the roof for pull.



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15625963*
> I don't bother using them any more. I used to use them when I thought my case needed something, but this case is so nice I just don't put that stuff on it any more.
> 
> Mind if I ask you some dumb questions?
> 
> are you sure you have the polarity of the LEDs correct? They will only light up in one direction. If you connect them direct to 12V forward biased with no resistor, the LEDs may blow. You need a series resistor. Check here:
> 
> http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/?p=zz.led.resistor.calculator
> 
> Usually, on round LEDs, there is a flat edge on one side. That flat edge should be the cathode. The cathode should go toward ground, and the anode (through a resistor) should go to the +12 or +5 volts (I'd use +12). In the pictures on at the link I gave you, the flat line on the diode symbol, at the point, is the cathode.
> 
> I have not looked at my NZXT fan circuit board yet, I just ordered the LEDs on Monday (got them for $1.05 ea CDN) so I likely won't know until sometime next week.
> 
> Can you take a picture of the NZXT board and post it for me? I'd look at mine, but it's a lot of work to get that fan out now since I added two intermediate fans in the case. I have to remove them to remove the drive cage so I can get the fan out.


'By your command'










Black, red and yellow left side 12 o'clock are the 3 pin fan wires. I had to extend the led wires and the are solder to the + & - terminals around the pcb. Black is - and yellow is positive. To discern + & - of the leds I noted that the silver coloured wires where connected to the neg terminals and the copper coloured wires went to positive and thus I extended the silver with black and the copper with yellow.

I figured I wouldn't need a resistor because there were 4 white LEDs and thus in series they must be near 12v. Aren't white leds about 3v?

The lower cfm brother led version of this fan does not come in a white version so maybe there is a resistor under the plastic for lower voltage colour leds but then again why didn't the other working leds not work powered in series straight from a molex. Black and yellow on a molex is the 12v isn't it?

In case its usefull info, those solder points without wires in the 12 o'clock pcb position is where the led on/off switch on the brother fans connect. I thought I had cracked it when I discovered a photo showing this, However, even when I bridged these points the leds stayed off.

Got my Windowed sidepanel and String LED's the other day too.



















NZXT sleeved 24pin










Tidied up some cables










Decided not to put the corsair fan back on the case as rear exhaust after having it on the H100 as an emergency measure after I fitted the AP15's. I feel its just robbing the H100 exhaust and with no fan on the back the H100 is probably pulling air in from the back which is going to be hot from the PCI exhaust. So I blocked it up. Adding up the CFM from the 200mm and 120mm front intakes I get 213 cfm and exhaust is about 160cfm. ie. Positive pressure. Its only when under heavy load that the H100 exhaust would kick into higher gear and increase exhaust CFM to about 10 or 15cfm higer than intake. ie 225 cfm










Then I sat back and dimmed the lights


----------



## Calibos

Forgot to mention. Another fan output on the 600T fan controller went pop today. Noticed my 200mm not spinning. Have moved it to a fan header on the modo. Could the non working LED's on the NZXT have caused the 600T fan output to die?


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sused;15618131*
> Hi, i have some free time, so here is my new fan controller.
> 
> i decided to use only 2 channels, but "stronger" transistors. i have 6x120mm on first channel and 2x200mm and 1x120mm fan on second channel without any problems. regulated voltage is from ~5V to ~11.5V. my scheme is exactly like corsair stock controller's one, but i used only 2 transistors/channels and capacitor (it helps to start fans on lower voltage). i also used little heatsinks on my transistors, because they are heating a little. but it is also possible to use more transistors (3,4,5,...), create more channels and use less fans on each channel to avoid heating and cooling at all. i just grabbed first available parts at store and tried that. i also had to move my DVD drive to the bottom, because heatsinks of fan controller are too big to hide there. maybe i will leave only potentiometer up there and hide rest of fan controller somewhere else in the case. i paid around 3€ for whole controller and i still have many parts left


Wow. Thanks for that! +1 REP


----------



## sused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos;15629098*
> Forgot to mention. Another fan output on the 600T fan controller went pop today. Noticed my 200mm not spinning. Have moved it to a fan header on the modo. Could the non working LED's on the NZXT have caused the 600T fan output to die?


fan with leds drains more current from fan controller and that could possibly damage transistor on that fan controller channel. but i think fan controller should handle 1 fan with leds without any issues. 2-3 fans with leds on one controller channel could be a big problem..


----------



## vercomtech

So I am trying to come up with some ways to get rid of the factory fan controller, and find a way to make the big gaping hole look filled - in a manor that would appear stock.

Here is the front panel with no controller installed


And here was my initial idea


The trick is to do some form of draw pressing to get a raised surface in the mesh, to sit flush. Right now it is still below the surface to some extent.

Otherwise I will just leave the controller/knob in - minus the wires - until i can come up with something that will work.


----------



## Mergatroid

Hey, I like the changes here. Pretty sweet. Don't forget to resub your threads, and check out the preferences, you can really customize the look. I like it.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> So I am trying to come up with some ways to get rid of the factory fan controller, and find a way to make the big gaping hole look filled - in a manor that would appear stock.
> Here is the front panel with no controller installed
> 
> And here was my initial idea
> 
> The trick is to do some form of draw pressing to get a raised surface in the mesh, to sit flush. Right now it is still below the surface to some extent.
> Otherwise I will just leave the controller/knob in - minus the wires - until i can come up with something that will work.


If you're watercooling you could try and make a Filling hole out of it.


----------



## vitality

got new ram and nzxt 200mm fan in the front


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15609778*
> That really depends on if you're using a decent fan controller or not. If you're using the built in fan controller or plugging the fan into the PSU, you may want a slower quieter fan.
> 
> If you're using a good fan controller or if your stock case controller is working good, pick up a fan that can move something in the neighborhood of 100 CFM (plus or minus about 20 CFM I guess). You don't have to worry about static pressure because you're not using it on a rad, so whatever has the best airflow (CFM) and lowest noise level for the price would be your best bet. There are a lot of great case fans to chose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 100 CFM for the rear exhaust? I thought high cfm was for to suck air in.
> Thanks for all the replies btw.
Click to expand...

That depends on if you want positive or negative case pressure. Another point is that a low CFM fan cannot be turned up. So, if you want to increase the speed of the fan you can't. Frankly, if you have a fan controller it really doesn't matter what CFM the exhaust fans are since you can control them. It's better to have something and not need it than to need it and not have it. Personally I think controllers that control all the case fans with one control are a little silly. Fine for non enthusiasts but for people who do this as a hobby I think it's much better to be able to control individual fans. On my case I have enough control to change from positive to negative pressure. I find that under low load all the fans on low work fine. On moderate load I turn my intake fans up if needed. Under heavy load (like BF3) I turn them all up, and the four fans on my H100 get turned up about half way. If the CPU approaches 50c I turn them up all the way. Control is nice to have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> 'By your command'
> 
> Black, red and yellow left side 12 o'clock are the 3 pin fan wires. I had to extend the led wires and the are solder to the + & - terminals around the pcb. Black is - and yellow is positive. To discern + & - of the leds I noted that the silver coloured wires where connected to the neg terminals and the copper coloured wires went to positive and thus I extended the silver with black and the copper with yellow.
> 
> I figured I wouldn't need a resistor because there were 4 white LEDs and thus in series they must be near 12v. Aren't white leds about 3v?
> 
> The lower cfm brother led version of this fan does not come in a white version so maybe there is a resistor under the plastic for lower voltage colour leds but then again why didn't the other working leds not work powered in series straight from a molex. Black and yellow on a molex is the 12v isn't it?
> 
> In case its usefull info, those solder points without wires in the 12 o'clock pcb position is where the led on/off switch on the brother fans connect. I thought I had cracked it when I discovered a photo showing this, However, even when I bridged these points the leds stayed off.
> 
> Got my Windowed sidepanel and String LED's the other day too.


I think white LEDs are 3-4V. I will be wiring my blue LEDs in parallel, not in series. Also, I don't think I will use the circuit board in the fan. I'll use the fans routing but I will pull the LED wiring out with the fan power cable and make a separate power line so the LEDs don't dim when I turn the fan down. Also this way I can wire them direct to the NZXT LED controller and use the NZXT switch to turn them on and off with the rest of the case LEDs. So, for 8 super bright LEDs at about 3.5V, using the 12V supply, I will need to add one resistor at 56 ohms and likely 2 Watts. If you use series you are limiting how many LEDs you can connect. On the calculator page I linked you to, the bottom diagram is what you should use "LEDs in parallel".

I doubt the LEDs on the fan caused the problem on the controller. The 200mm NZXT fan is a bit of a power hog. The transistors on the Corsair controller are really inadequate for any fans other than their stock ones. I would recommend getting a decent fan controller. If the LEDs were not working I doubt they were drawing any current.

Is anyone else having the problem where the new OCN system is not emailing them about new posts? There were quite a few new posts today in the threads I subbed and I didn't get any emails. Anyone else?


----------



## jdangond

Updated rig...switched over to Intel 2600k from an AMD 970 (huge difference) and upgraded gpu


----------



## Mergatroid

Hey, that's very well done. I really like the hanging drive cage. Haven't seen anyone do their drive cage quite like that. Way to go.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> 
> got new ram and nzxt 200mm fan in the front


Which fan did you get for the front of your case? Does it have any LED's with it? I'm thinking of removing my front fan for a better fan.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...I´m a spanish boy...Can i join to this "special club" ?.

There is my actual rig...I´m planing (next week) a few changes. (Rehobus Scythe Kaze Server , I/O panel x-fi, etc...).

I have too 4x120mm Silverstone Fans...FN121

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=113&area=en

What about the BEST FAN collocation with the two rehobus (Case and Scythe) do you consider for the best air cooling?.

How about change some fans that i already installed in the case...I want suggestions...

Actuals Fans:

2x200 mm corsair Intake

1x140 mm in the 5 1/4 bay...Aerocool Shark

1x120 mm Corsair (horizontal GENESIS)
1x120 mm Tacens Ventus II (Vertical GENESIS)
1x140 mm Aerocool Shark (Vertical GENESIS)

1x120mm Tacens Ventus II (exhaust---botton)

1x200 mm Corsair (top)
1x120mm Corsair (top).

We think all of this is the "best place"....

What about install the 4 Silverstone and replace "anyone".

Sorry for my bad english...I´ll post some pictures....








































































































































The temps are in Summer -30º Ambient-. I´m actually with a GTX 590, in the photos you can see a 570 Phantom and a 580 Galaxy model with AXP.

Need some advice about the all fan collocation in my case with the scythe kaze server and case rehobus for optimal performance / noise.

I´ll post the new photos in few days.

Thank you all!!!.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi...I´m a spanish boy...Can i join to this "special club" ?.
> There is my actual rig...I´m planing (next week) a few changes. (Rehobus Scythe Kaze Server , I/O panel x-fi, etc...).
> I have too 4x120mm Silverstone Fans...FN121
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=113&area=en
> What about the BEST FAN collocation with the two rehobus (Case and Scythe) do you consider for the best air cooling?.
> How about change some fans that i already installed in the case...I want suggestions...
> Actuals Fans:
> 2x200 mm corsair Intake
> 1x140 mm in the 5 1/4 bay...Aerocool Shark
> 1x120 mm Corsair (horizontal GENESIS)
> 1x120 mm Tacens Ventus II (Vertical GENESIS)
> 1x140 mm Aerocool Shark (Vertical GENESIS)
> 1x120mm Tacens Ventus II (exhaust---botton)
> 1x200 mm Corsair (top)
> 1x120mm Corsair (top).
> We think all of this is the "best place"....
> What about install the 4 Silverstone and replace "anyone".
> Sorry for my bad english...I´ll post some pictures....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temps are in Summer -30º Ambient-. I´m actually with a GTX 590, in the photos you can see a 570 Phantom and a 580 Galaxy model with AXP.
> Need some advice about the all fan collocation in my case with the scythe kaze server and case rehobus for optimal performance / noise.
> I´ll post the new photos in few days.
> Thank you all!!!.


Sry man but it look cheap
i mean the cable tie, the diffrent fans and the cable managment.

i think if you use one type of fan, use one fan at front and use screws for the ssd it looks much better than now =)

I use the front and the back fan as intake and teh 2 120mm fans as exhaust, the temps are good ^^


----------



## Jabba1977

Thank you...

please, Could you post one picture of your rig?.

I don´t understand very much.

Thank you, i´ll apreciate you.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> Sry man but it look cheap
> i mean the cable tie, the diffrent fans and the cable managment.
> i think if you use one type of fan, use one fan at front and use screws for the ssd it looks much better than now =)
> I use the front and the back fan as intake and teh 2 120mm fans as exhaust, the temps are good ^^


Please, PLEASE don't quote all the images! One or two is enough!


----------



## Jabba1977

+1


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Please, PLEASE don't quote all the images! One or two is enough!


sorry, i don´t do this again =D


----------



## protzman

lemme in "the club"


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> lemme in "the club"


Very clean and nice looking build


----------



## protzman

Thanks alot man!


----------



## Evocarlos

i have done a bit more with mine to make it a bit more respectable









copperheads









ssd









back









front









inside









i do like this pic


----------



## protzman

Pretty dang spiffy man!
That mushkin ram is S I C K , must be new!


----------



## protzman

w8, what cards are u running in X3 sli?
Just list specs!


----------



## Evocarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Pretty dang spiffy man!
> That mushkin ram is S I C K , must be new!


thanks








the ram has been our for ages just never really took of
over a year ago mushkin ask'd me to review a set but they never did get round to sending them out lucklly i found a set on ebay for £12 the other 2 stick came from a mate who let me do a swap with my ridgebacks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> w8, what cards are u running in X3 sli?
> Just list specs!


ok

Case - corsair 600t
Psu - antec quattro 1200 (modders nightmare)
Mobo - gigabyte z68x-ud7 b3
Cpu - retail i7 2600k @ 4.5ghz
Memory - 4gb 2x2gb mushkin ridgeback (with copperhead H/S) 1600mhz 6-8-6-24
Gpu - 3x nvid 480gtx in tri-sli
SSD - corsair force 120gb + WD Caviar Blue 500 GB
BR/DVD - samsung blue ray player / dvd writer
Cooling
HW labs black ICE GT Stealth 240 + Silverstone Air Penetrator 120mm Fan x 2
phobia Xtreme 200mm Radiator + Silverstone Air Penetrator 180mm Fan
Alphacool D5 single edition
EK-D5 X- top Rev2
EK-Supreme HF CU
EK-Multioption X2 RES 250
EK-FC 480 GTX x3
EK-FC Bridge TRIPLE Parallel
EK-FC Link GeForce x3
bitspower sli fitting's + 12mm copper pipe


----------



## protzman

nice man, really nice! Gtx 480's, dont see those too often!
+ rep! ( just cause its awesome!)


----------



## intermission

Just picked this case up from Fry's today , it was on sale and I didn't even know it!

Spent a few hours moving everything over from mt CM elite 430.

I can't believe how much better this case is. It doesn't fell like it will fall apart if you look at it wrong. The fit and finish on everything is spot on. It's nice to actually be able to manage my wires now. In my old CM case wire management was a joke.

I didn't stress to much on getting the wires perfect since I'm going to be replacing the PSU soon.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> Sry man but it look cheap
> i mean the cable tie, the diffrent fans and the cable managment.
> i think if you use one type of fan, use one fan at front and use screws for the ssd it looks much better than now =)
> I use the front and the back fan as intake and teh 2 120mm fans as exhaust, the temps are good ^^


Posting lots of pictures of your rig is fine, that's what the forums are for, but reposting a long list of pics like that will slow down people on lower bandwidth connections. There's no sense in reposting them all. Just pick one or two and edit the rest out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> i have done a bit more with mine to make it a bit more respectable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copperheads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do like this pic


I really like that copper look. Have you used any clear coat spray on the pipes to prevent or slow oxidization? How do you clean them? It really looks good, but I wonder if it will get dull over time? That's a really good job. You should fill out your system specs so we can see it at the bottom of your comments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intermission*
> 
> Just picked this case up from Fry's today , it was on sale and I didn't even know it!
> Spent a few hours moving everything over from mt CM elite 430.
> I can't believe how much better this case is. It doesn't fell like it will fall apart if you look at it wrong. The fit and finish on everything is spot on. It's nice to actually be able to manage my wires now. In my old CM case wire management was a joke.
> I didn't stress to much on getting the wires perfect since I'm going to be replacing the PSU soon.


Welcome. You should be happy with this case. You got a good deal on a way better case than you had. Congrats. You can see how nice it is, you didn't even try hard and your build still looks OK. Post another pic when you finish so we can see how it went.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi...I´m a spanish boy...Can i join to this "special club" ?.
> There is my actual rig...I´m planing (next week) a few changes. (Rehobus Scythe Kaze Server , I/O panel x-fi, etc...).
> I have too 4x120mm Silverstone Fans...FN121
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=113&area=en
> What about the BEST FAN collocation with the two rehobus (Case and Scythe) do you consider for the best air cooling?.
> How about change some fans that i already installed in the case...I want suggestions...
> 
> ...
> 
> We think all of this is the "best place"....
> What about install the 4 Silverstone and replace "anyone".
> Sorry for my bad english...I´ll post some pictures....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temps are in Summer -30º Ambient-. I´m actually with a GTX 590, in the photos you can see a 570 Phantom and a 580 Galaxy model with AXP.
> Need some advice about the all fan collocation in my case with the scythe kaze server and case rehobus for optimal performance / noise.
> I´ll post the new photos in few days.
> Thank you all!!!.


Your design is very unusual. Gongrats. I have to agree that you could tidy up the cable management a little though. I haven't seen anyone use a 2nd 200mm fan as the assist fan, it's too bad there isn't a better way to mount it. Good job though.


----------



## vercomtech

@Jabba1977 - sometimes less is more, and in your case, you seem to have alot going on inside your case when it comes to fans (types, sizes, mounting locations) and cable management (needs tidying up a bit as Mergatroid mentioned)

But in the end - you own everything inside the box, and it's also your personal style that you are putting into your rig.

If you're happy with it, and it performs the way you want it to, then game on!


----------



## wickedout

Did some upgrades to my rig and case! Got a new PSU. Picked up the NZXT HALE90 850W and re-did my cable management. Added a new GPU as well. EVGA GTX 560! Loving this case a lot! Looks much better in person!









By wickedout2011 at 2011-11-14


----------



## Sean Webster

Wickedout, nice job bud, looks great!








Quote:


>


Is it me or is that a hand between this guys fans? lol
Quote:


>


----------



## wickedout

There's a lot going on in that 600T! And yes that's a hand in there. Less fans and better cable management for that 600T SE is in the works. Lol!


----------



## yancyv8

What are your temps with this build? I'm very curious because I'm planning on doing a similar loop but with 2 GPU's and a third radiator on the back intake. Would adding that third radiator help at all? Thanx in advance and thats a FANTASTIC build u have right there! + rep fosho.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> i have done a bit more with mine to make it a bit more respectable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copperheads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do like this pic


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> inside


WOW, you amazing me again Evocarlos. Now I have another question for you, are your 3 GPUs and your CPU in parallel?? Not exactly sure how that GPU block works. If so, how are your temps??


----------



## vercomtech

Just a quick update on my current build...

Ordered some stuff today:

Koolance 12VDC fan and pump controller
Koolance 24VDC pump controller (I am using this as a fan controller for the 24VDC fans I have in my build)
Tygon Silver Tubing
120mm San Ace 24VDC fan (171 CFM)
Fan finger gaurds and filters
MDPC-x sleeving and heat shrink
MDPC-x crimp tool kit
600T side panel w/ window kit

I figured I would get some of the smaller ticket items out of the way -- that way the build shows more progress.


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> There's a lot going on in that 600T! And yes that's a hand in there. Less fans and better cable management for that 600T SE is in the works. Lol!


Jeje...what about this?....Need advice, wich fans of this I should use and in what position?.

Firs in spanish (sorry).

He comprado 3 Enermax (de los blancos que suenan poquito).

UCCL12

http://www.amazon.es/gp/product/images/B001DA3NBO/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=599370031&s=electronics

Mi idea es:

Quitar el superior de 200mm (guardarlo) y poner 2 Enermax ahí... (metiendo si es mejor)

Poner otro Enermax en el fondo sacando aire

Para el Genesis utilizar dos corsair (los que vienen con el H50, que son de la casa AKASA que tienen un presión aproximada de 3.8 , muy alta).

Los dos Ventus II utilizarlos para sustituir el de entrada de 200mm (y quitar el otro), o igual cortar la rejilla y dejar el de 200 mm.

Dejar un shark de 140mm donde está (metiendo aire), en la bahi de 5 1/4

Así me sobrarian: 3 de 200mm (Que son los que tengo) , 1 shark de 140 mm (tengo 2) y todavía tengo 4 Silverstone AFN121 (los normalitos, creo que son).

Asi pues simplemente estaría sacando aire el Enermax del fondo?.

Qué te parece esto?, se te ocurre alguna disposición mejor con los ventiladores actuales que tengo?. También busco obtener el mínimo ruido posible.

Serían para conectar a un scythe Kaza (gran rehobús, que es capaz de parar los ventis al mínimo) y otros al integrado de la corsair 600T (SE).

Perdón por el rollo, agradezco mucho tus consejos...no me gusta mucho andar probando....es por optimizar algo más con los ventis que tengo y los enermax que compré (en gran medida por su baja sonoridad).

Gracias, un saluido.

________________________________________________-

For last in english (google translate...xD)

Enermax I bought 3 (of the little white ring).

UCCL12

http://www.amazon.es/gp/product/images/B001DA3NBO/ref=dp_image_0?
ie = UTF8 & n = 599370031 & s = electronics

My idea is:

Remove top 200mm (store) and put 2 Enermax there ...
(if it's getting better)

Put another Enermax at the bottom drawing air

To use two corsair Genesis (which come with the H50, which are
AKASA house with a pressure of approximately 3.8, very high).

The two Ventus II used to replace the 200mm input (and
remove the other), or just cut the grill and let the 200 mm.

Leave a 140mm shark where it is (getting air), in the bay of 5 1 / 4

So I left over: 3 200mm (which are the ones I have), 1 140 mm shark
(I have 2) and yet I have 4 AFN121 Silverstone (the average, I think
are).

Thus air would just be taking the Enermax in the background?.

How about this?, You think of a better arrangement with the
Current fans I have?. I also seek to obtain the minimum noise
possible.

Be for connecting to a scythe Kaza (large rehobús, which is capable of
Ventis stop at a minimum) and others to the Corsair 600T integrated
(SE).

Sorry about the scroll, I very much appreciate your advice ... do not really like
.... is trying to walk more to optimize Ventis I have and
I bought the Enermax (largely for its low noise).

Thank you, a healthy.

_____________________________________--

Advice...please!!!, I´m planing put in the case rehobus and in a scythe kaze.

THANK YOU!!, regards...


----------



## intermission

Alright, I need some input on my color scheme, right now I have the white SE case with a ASUS board with blue heatsinks. I'm trying to figure out what color sleeving to use, I plan on going water cooled later so I'm trying to keep the tube color in mind also. Right now I'm stuck between white sleeves and blue tubing or vice versa. I don't want to much white, but I do like the clean look it gives.


----------



## goodtobeking

I have a graphite case, with an ASUS MOBO with blue heatsinks. I have blue Primochill tubing, and it looks good with the MOBO. But I do like the look of solid white tubing, and with your case it would look great.

Maybe do white tubing, with white/blue sleeving. And use a ratio of 2:1 or 3:1 blue:white for the sleeving for blue to match your MOBO and a touch of white to tie it all in.

@Jabba. I would get rid of the crummy 200mm fans, and use all 120s and keep the 140 in the 5.25 bay. 2x120mm will fit in the front under the 5.25 bays, just need to drill holes to mount the fans. And if your feeling good, you could cut/mount for a fan on the bottom by the PSU for air to be pushed up directly to your GPU.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> i have done a bit more with mine to make it a bit more respectable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copperheads


Stunning build dude! Love it!


----------



## intermission

Ok I decided to go with a black and white theme, with blue accents. So today I went and picked up some black sleeved extensions, and painted my PSU black to hold me over untill I pick up a new one.


----------



## Evocarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I really like that copper look. Have you used any clear coat spray on the pipes to prevent or slow oxidization? How do you clean them? It really looks good, but I wonder if it will get dull over time? That's a really good job. You should fill out your system specs so we can see it at the bottom of your comments.


hey
well they will dull over time but i,ll be buying a brass plating kit soon to make the pipes gold looking to match the rest of the build also that will stop the dulling








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8*
> 
> What are your temps with this build? I'm very curious because I'm planning on doing a similar loop but with 2 GPU's and a third radiator on the back intake. Would adding that third radiator help at all? Thanx in advance and thats a FANTASTIC build u have right there! + rep fosho.


hey well i had thought about putting a black ice gt 120 in the back but it seams that the 200 + 240mm rads are fine for this build
see images below







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> WOW, you amazing me again Evocarlos. Now I have another question for you, are your 3 GPUs and your CPU in parallel?? Not exactly sure how that GPU block works. If so, how are your temps??


hey yes the cpu and gpu's are all running in parallel the ek link just feeds cool water into the in ports on the card and then takes the hot out the other so you only need 2 pipes
like in this image







ive put the images in thumb nail so you can see the numbers just clicky










as for the temps
here is maximum load after about 5mins gpu's around 60c and cpu @ 64-66c cpu only seams to be running at 4ghz :s need to fix that hehe

and heres shortlly after coming off full load


the gpu's with the air coolers on were running inexcess of 100c during gaming now they hover aroung 48c while playing BF3 on full settings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Stunning build dude! Love it!


thanks man more to come


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Did some upgrades to my rig and case! Got a new PSU. Picked up the NZXT HALE90 850W and re-did my cable management. Added a new GPU as well. EVGA GTX 560! Loving this case a lot! Looks much better in person!


I like how your PSU is white and goes with your case.

I have finally figured out how this editor works with the "multi quote" but unfortunately it looks like it will only work on the current page. If you click to go to the next page the editor will be empty (which makes sense I guess). So, I'll just have to remember to copy all the text in the editor before I go to the next page and then paste it all back in (unless someone knows something I don't?).


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intermission*
> 
> Ok I decided to go with a black and white theme, with blue accents. So today I went and picked up some black sleeved extensions, and painted my PSU black to hold me over untill I pick up a new one.


My favorite pic - love the photography skills... something that still eludes me.


----------



## mat311

Very nice cases here









Btw I ordered the mesh pannel for my 600T, what is the best option pluggin the fans ?
(4 push, 4pull, 2push/ 2pull)

Pics comming soon


----------



## intermission

I would recommend having all the fans as intakes so that you get a lot of fresh air blowing on your GPU and mobo heatsinks.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Intakes ONLY if you have dust filters. Otherwise push air out. Cleaning out your case regularly isn't worth the lower temps if you have no dust filter.









I dont use the mesh panel on my SE, got blue CC's lighting up everything in there. Wanna see it







Major plus, I only need 2 CC's as the white side panel reflects everything, makes it so bright inside.







Ooh, just thought, if I add aluminium foil on the inside.. that would be better!

Anyway, to increase air flow, drop the top cage to the bottom beside the PSU, then cable tie a 120mm fan with good CFM. Naturally it's going to be behind your cards so it's perfect. I have an Antec TriCool on mine. The airflow on the lowest setting is good enough for mild demanding games. On full, it keeps my GPU at 28'C on idle. Around 56'C on load. And that's a 65nm 8800GTS G92 heavily overclocked.









I went way over topic on this one.









TLDR? Intakes with dust filter. Outakes without.


----------



## vercomtech

So some of my parts came in today...

My 171CFM San Ace rear exhaust


Finger Gaurd for the 172mm San Ace front intake fan


Fan filter assemblies for the top two San Ace 120mm fans


And finally finger gaurds to protect the fins on the radiator


Some issues that I am encountering is that the filter gaurds dont fit due to the fans being right next to each other. So i have to fabricate something that will work.

Also, a little more disheartening is the fact that the fans + the filter gaurds now sit too high and wont allow the top mesh panel to seat properly. I am thinking of maybe taking a dremel to it, cleaned up with some rubber channel, and just allow the fans to sit just a tad bit above the mesh.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat311*
> 
> Very nice cases here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I ordered the mesh pannel for my 600T, what is the best option pluggin the fans ?
> (4 push, 4pull, 2push/ 2pull)
> Pics comming soon


Yeah, i have mine exaust. works pretty good. w/ 4 fans you get alot of that evil hot air outta there


----------



## vercomtech

Got the issue of the fan filter gaurds sitting too close together. I had to trim about 1/8 inch off each one so that they fit perfectly.

Check it out...


Now I just have to figure something out for the top mesh panel


----------



## vercomtech

Look what was waiting for me when I got home today










A rear view (connections, etc.)


A front view


----------



## wickedout

^^Nice^^ I use to use Koolance back in the day! Next up for me is watercooling! Not sure I'll do it again. But have thought about it.


----------



## vercomtech

Koolance has really come a long way - although i do wish they offered more with CPU block options.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...The improvements are done!!!.

How about "in this form"...I´ll planing buying filters for two intake enermax in top...

THANKS TO ALL!!!!....Is better in this form?







































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















































































































Sorry, the photos are with mobile...

Please comment, regards...


----------



## INferNalZ

I just finished my new office computer build - Corsair 600T SE. The case is awesome!! Here is a picture with decent cable management:



I'll post some new images next week. What do you guys think?

My CM Hyper 212+ is currently blowing towards the drive bays area, so I need to fix that on Monday. The loudest thing in my case is the crazy DVD RW Drive... It goes nuts when reading a disk. The fans in the case produce very little noise and my fan controller seems to work pretty well (there is an audible difference).

I have 3 HDDs in the case - 2 mechanical and one SSD. Do I need to move my 2nd mechanical drive in the cage next to the power supply for better airflow?

That's it for now


----------



## goodtobeking

I would move all your HDDs and your SSD into the cage next to the PSU like you mentioned. Then take out the whole caddy next to the fan. Which will allow the fan to blow into the case unimpeded. Other than that, and changing the 212 fan around, nice clean build.

@Jabba, looking good. I really like the look of that HS. If I ever went back to air cooling, I would probably get that HS. And as for the top 120mm fan filters, I would just get the Decmi filters made for it. I am going to end up getting me some one day, when I have enough extra funds.


----------



## INferNalZ

Thanks! I'll make those changes asap.

Right now with my fans running at 50% (according to the fan controller) my CPU is around 31C, which seems pretty good. When I did my intelburn test the max temp was 53-54. The GPU stress test made the GPU temp go up to 57-58.

Btw: what temps are the optimal temps for GPUs?


----------



## goodtobeking

I personally try to keep everything at or below 70C but thats just me. GPUs can take higher temperatures than CPUs,and they both have overheat safety features that should keep them from getting too hot. But I wouldnt rely on them.

Your temps sounds good, but I dont know what hardware you have. What you running in there?? That will make a difference. Enter in your system specs by going to "My profile" at the top. It will make it easier to answer questions when we know what we are dealing with.


----------



## INferNalZ

I updated my Work PC rig information


----------



## goodtobeking

I would say try not to go above 75C for the CPU, and 85C for the GPU. Not that hotter will hurt them. They are made to withstand more heat than that.

Both my CPU and GPU while crunching 100%, dont exceed 70C while being nice a quiet. Folding on my GPU will jump it up to about 78C though, and the GPU fan starts becoming louder. Used to crunch a lot at temperatures around 80C, with no ill effects.

Welcome to OCN BTW.

EDIT: how long did you stress test for??

EDIT2: You have a nice setup for your gaming rig. Which case do you like better??


----------



## INferNalZ

Thanks)

I used Intel Burn Test 2.5 (Download Page). It brings up the CPU to 100% and keeps it that way for 4-5 minutes. The temp never went over 55C. For the GPU stress test I used FurMark (Download Page). I ran a 1080p test, which runs for a couple of minutes and pushes the GPU to 100%. The temps went up to 60-70C. Right now I'm running Memtest86+ over the weekend. It has been running for about 18-20 hours with no errors.

The only thing that's better in my gaming rig is the GPU. The CM 690 II Advanced is pretty nice. But the Corsair 600T SE is better. You have more room to work with, there is more space for cable management, you can move the hdd cages around, it's quieter and a little cooler. It has a bigger footprint.


----------



## Cantii

I would most definitely like to join your club! Pardon the shoddy camera work, it's not a strong suit for me









I've got two dead Noctua NF-P12s lying around that I'm going to gut and turn into shrouds for my two NF-P12 side fans. I'm also going to be ordering, some time soon, two more NF-P12 fans to replace the front 5.25" fan and the rear exhaust. Two Thermalright TY-140 fans take up the front intake and top intake. The 5.25" bay fan is actually in a Xigmatek 3-in-4 HDD cage, because I'm too lazy to jerry rig a fan in there - but it acts as a shroud, anyway, and helps focus the air into the NH-D14, so it works for me.

Yes, I like Noctua fans. The six year warranty made it a done-deal, IMO. Anyway, without further ado, the pics!



http://imgur.com/m7wf8




http://imgur.com/ipOfK




http://imgur.com/qh953




http://imgur.com/6HvoV




http://imgur.com/RS9C1




http://imgur.com/yjiWi


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Got the issue of the fan filter gaurds sitting too close together. I had to trim about 1/8 inch off each one so that they fit perfectly.
> Check it out...
> 
> Now I just have to figure something out for the top mesh panel


Hmmm, are those filters hitting the plastic frame on the upper mesh or the mesh itself? From the picture they look pretty much even with the top of the case. I'm glad you did this because I've been playing with the idea of making my H100 intake and using those exact same filters. Now I think I'll wait and see what solution you come up with first.

Nice builds guys. It's really nice to see such a variety in this case.


----------



## vercomtech

They are hitting the mesh itself, even with cutting out the platic frame.

The plan is to get a dremel, cut an opening in the top mesh panel, and dress it with rubber channel. The fans would probably stick up maybe 1/4 inch in the rear-most part of the case, tapering off to flush once it gets to the front-most part of the fans.

Once I get something fabricated I will post the results to see if it is something you might want to do as well.


----------



## atomicfr33x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicfr33x*
> 
> Hey folks..
> 
> So I've got my shopping list together for the first part of my water cooled upgrade..
> 
> Keeping..
> 
> My 600T Graphite (of course) and the Corsair AX1200, Sapphire HD6970 and the three front bays with 3.5inch SATA2 hot-swap bays.
> 
> Buying..
> 
> *Pending availablity* ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 Motherboard
> 
> Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
> 
> Corsair Force Series 3 120GB SSD [x2 RAID-0]
> 
> Intel i7 2500k
> 
> XSPC RayStorm Intel CPU Waterblock
> 
> Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Black
> 
> Swiftech MCP35X 12V Pump
> 
> Phobya Balancer 250 black nickel
> 
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 1/2 Compression Fitting CC5 x6
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black D-Plug Set x1
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Triple Rotary 90 Degree Adapter x1
> 
> Distilled Water
> 
> NZXT Sleeved LED Cable 2m Blue
> 
> Primoflex UV Blue 1/2 ID - 3/4 OD
> 
> Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound
> 
> 120x120x30mm *3 Noctua NF-P12 120mm Fan
> 200x200x30mm *1 NZXT 200mm Rifle Bearing Fan
> 
> Later I will add a full coverage EK Full Cover VGA Block EK-FC6970 Acetal and an additional reservoir..
> 
> The airflow for the 600T will be to intake at the front using the NZXT 200mm Rifle Bearing and exhaust at the rear using a Noctua NF-P12.. also the 240 Radiator up top will use two Noctua NF-P12 to intake..
> 
> Possibly I will add fans to a modded door, which is currently in the garage half done..


Yeah that build is complete..







Now I have gone and bought a Silverstone TJ07 and will migrate out of the 600T and build a dual loop with a truckload of MODz..

The 600T will become the door prize at my regular LAN_DAY_OUT and I will make a worklog thread for the TJ07 which is based on the infamous murdermods... but so much more!!


----------



## wickedout

Added the Corsair H100 to my 600T SE! I'm happy with it so far! Sorry about the photo! Taken with my droid.


----------



## Qasual

Wickedout I love your progress!


----------



## vercomtech

Tygon tubing arrived today - and I spent most of this evening getting everything installed, positioned, and leak-tested.

I think it turned out pretty well - I love the color of the tubing and how it contrasts with all the other components.


----------



## jdip

This case is awesome inside and out. Here's mine (I know the PSU is upside down in the pics):





































By the way, has anyone posted shots of the other side of their case with the panel open? To show cable management. Right now I just have everything stuffed back there and it's a mess. I wanted to clean it up.


----------



## mt2e

Mines a mess back there don't feel bad


----------



## Qasual

Jdip does your psu mother board power reach from the back ?


----------



## intermission

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Jdip does your psu mother board power reach from the back ?


It looks like it would if he flipped the psu over.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intermission*
> 
> It looks like it would if he flipped the psu over.


Definitely would, and he should mount the fan downwards anyways cause these cases have bottom filters.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mt2e*
> 
> Mines a mess back there don't feel bad


Hehe makes me feel better about mine!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Jdip does your psu mother board power reach from the back ?


I assume you're talking about the power for the CPU. It does reach at a stretch, but yeah the PSU is the wrong way around







so if I flip it over it reaches easily
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intermission*
> 
> It looks like it would if he flipped the psu over.


Yup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Definitely would, and he should mount the fan downwards anyways cause these cases have bottom filters.


Was a rookie mistake


----------



## Qasual

Do et do et !


----------



## jdip

It's done!

It's still a jungle back there







But an organized jungle!










But not a jungle in front! I love how clean it is now.










(Dusty) Corsair baby!










A few random pics:




























How it was when I first put the build together:
http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/4270#post_15728958


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Wickedout I love your progress!


Thanks Qasual! I love building computers! Still more to be done! 

Sent from my Droid Charge Tapatalk


----------



## Qasual

Awesome work Dibs looks soooo much better!

@ Wickedout -
Hopefully I get the chance to build a few more, today is the day where I might achieve a chance to work at a local NCIX. Hopefully pull in a few clients and build some nice rigs.


----------



## Raedyn

Wicked,

Are your H100 fans in push or pull? I want to get that cooler, but I was planning on setting them as pull to avoid the dust. If so, do you still get decent temps?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> It's done!
> 
> It's still a jungle back there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But an organized jungle!


Well done and looks great. What lens and f-stop are you shooting that pic with? That is some crazy depth of field you got there.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Awesome work Dibs looks soooo much better!


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Well done and looks great. What lens and f-stop are you shooting that pic with? That is some crazy depth of field you got there.


Thanks! Nikon D90 and Nikkor 35mm f/1.8 DX at f/2.5.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raedyn*
> 
> Wicked,
> Are your H100 fans in push or pull? I want to get that cooler, but I was planning on setting them as pull to avoid the dust. If so, do you still get decent temps?


The only way to use push/pull is you'll need to keep the rad in the case and mod it. I've seen it done on youtube a few times. The 600T SE doesn't have enough room. I do have my fans pulling out air from the top.


----------



## Pendulum

Ok, I seriously cannot stand my NZXT M59 case any longer. It's falling apart from poor build quality and the room for cable management is far too small.

I've set my mind on the 600T in white. I just have two questions about the case.

1. Has anybody with the SE had ANY paint fade or discoloration problems?
2. Has anybody had any temperature issues with their components with the windowed side panel on?

I plan on going air cooling for now, water down the road.


----------



## sused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> ...
> 1. Has anybody with the SE had ANY paint fade or discoloration problems?


not yet (3 months of use)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> ...
> 2. Has anybody had any temperature issues with their components with the windowed side panel on?
> I plan on going air cooling for now, water down the road.


nope, only fan controller was a little bit hot with more fans. mine died, got new custom controller


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> Ok, I seriously cannot stand my NZXT M59 case any longer. It's falling apart from poor build quality and the room for cable management is far too small.
> I've set my mind on the 600T in white. I just have two questions about the case.
> 1. Has anybody with the SE had ANY paint fade or discoloration problems?
> 2. Has anybody had any temperature issues with their components with the windowed side panel on?
> I plan on going air cooling for now, water down the road.


For me:
1. No
2. No


----------



## vercomtech

Just a quick update.

After visiting with my uncle over the weekend for our family Thanksgiving, we were talking LED lighting primarily because he deals heavily with custom lighting applications with using LED lighting for home, automotive, etc.

I told him I was still unsure of what I was going to use for lighting in this build and that i needed his expertise on the matter - so he gave me a freebie sample of flexible RGB LED ribbon as well as a controller to test in my build.

The LED ribbon has a 3M adhesive backing, extremely thin, and is very discrete when attached inside the case.

Example:


After testing a few colors out, I found that White and Red had the best effects:

Here are a few shots of the lighting...

(Note: This was just loosely hanging, I later peeled off the backing and tucked it away temporarily)




Now here are a few shots with the panel closed...




These really put off a lot of light, and are fairly inexpensive (single colors dont require a controller, RGB requires a controller). I have the ability to change color on the fly, and i can control the brightness levels using the controller. I can even set rythmatic effects on the lighting as well.

In conclusion - it appears my uncle suggested this one perfectly.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi, It´s a pleasure for me present you "my desktop" - HALCON MILENARIO...with (of course), a CORSAIR GRAPHITE 600T SE...

COMPONENTS:

Corsair Graphite 600T SE, Disipador Genesis con 2 ventis corsair de 120mm, 2 intake en el frontal Tacens Ventus II, 1 Aerocool Sharkon 140mm bahía de 5 1/4 , 2 Enermax techo de la caja (intake), 1 Enermax fondo exhaust. Los 3 enermax controlados por el rehobús de la caja, los demás por un Scythe Kaze Server.

MICRO: [email protected]@1.408v , 16GB DDR3 (4x4 1333-9-9-9-24-1t).

GRAFICA: Zotac GTX 590

SSD: Crucial M4 128GB

FUENTE: Scythe Chouriki 2 modular (certificacion silver) 850W

TECLADO: RAZER BLACKWINDOW ULTIMATE

RATON: RAZER MAMBA

DISPOSITIVO JUEGOS: LOGITECH G13

AUDIO: X-Fi Xtreme Music (PCI) + SENNHEISER 380 Pro

ALFOMBRILLA: RAZER MEGASOMA

MONITORES: 3x24" FullHD BENQ BL2400PT

Let´s Go...







.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi, It´s a pleasure for me present you "my desktop" - HALCON MILENARIO...with (of course), a CORSAIR GRAPHITE 600T SE...
> COMPONENTS:
> Corsair Graphite 600T SE, Disipador Genesis con 2 ventis corsair de 120mm, 2 intake en el frontal Tacens Ventus II, 1 Aerocool Sharkon 140mm bahía de 5 1/4 , 2 Enermax techo de la caja (intake), 1 Enermax fondo exhaust. Los 3 enermax controlados por el rehobús de la caja, los demás por un Scythe Kaze Server.
> MICRO: [email protected]@1.408v , 16GB DDR3 (4x4 1333-9-9-9-24-1t).
> GRAFICA: Zotac GTX 590
> SSD: Crucial M4 128GB
> FUENTE: Scythe Chouriki 2 modular (certificacion silver) 850W
> TECLADO: RAZER BLACKWINDOW ULTIMATE
> RATON: RAZER MAMBA
> DISPOSITIVO JUEGOS: LOGITECH G13
> AUDIO: X-Fi Xtreme Music (PCI) + SENNHEISER 380 Pro
> ALFOMBRILLA: RAZER MEGASOMA
> MONITORES: 3x24" FullHD BENQ BL2400PT
> Let´s Go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you swapped out your 5.25 cage and put the 3.5 cage there?
u use an external optical drive?


----------



## Jabba1977

Nothing...I don´t use cd/dvd unit ; all by pendrive and iso´s xD


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Nothing...I don´t use cd/dvd unit ; all by pendrive and iso´s xD


nice!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> Ok, I seriously cannot stand my NZXT M59 case any longer. It's falling apart from poor build quality and the room for cable management is far too small.
> 
> I've set my mind on the 600T in white. I just have two questions about the case.
> 
> 1. Has anybody with the SE had ANY paint fade or discoloration problems?
> 2. Has anybody had any temperature issues with their components with the windowed side panel on?
> 
> I plan on going air cooling for now, water down the road.


I am using the 600T with the windowed side panel. I am also using air cooling on my two 6970 GPUs. Under full load they are operating at 69c (lower) and 76c (upper). However, I have added three fans in the front bottom portion of the case. One in the bottom where I have cut a hole for a 120mm fan to use as a fresh air intake, one on the bottom drive cage and one between the bottom hard drive cage and the 5 1/4 drive cage. These three fans combined provided about a 5c drop in GPU temps.

With no modifications the 600T is a medium airflow case unless you use the mesh on the side panel and add more fans. As for the paint on the SE, Corsair George says Corsair did extensive testing to make sure it would not fade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Just a quick update.
> 
> After visiting with my uncle over the weekend for our family Thanksgiving, we were talking LED lighting primarily because he deals heavily with custom lighting applications with using LED lighting for home, automotive, etc.
> 
> I told him I was still unsure of what I was going to use for lighting in this build and that i needed his expertise on the matter - so he gave me a freebie sample of flexible RGB LED ribbon as well as a controller to test in my build.
> 
> The LED ribbon has a 3M adhesive backing, extremely thin, and is very discrete when attached inside the case.
> 
> Example:


I have used part of a blue strip in my PC. I had been checking into the RGB units with controllers and at the time they were pretty pricy. Can you tell me approximately how much a 2m strip like yours would cost with a controller?


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Can you tell me approximately how much a 2m strip like yours would cost with a controller?


Check this site out. This is where I will be ordering the final product from. What I am testing out now is all white and sticks out like a sore thumb.

I do know that the controller I want to use is up there in the $60.00 - $70.00 range.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Removed all but the very front plastic supports on the top mesh. On the front I removed most of the plastic supports on the mesh.

For the DVD bays it's full with a dual bay fan controller and BD and Card reader so no issues there.

Here's the temps







I would have pics, but said card reader is fried so.. bleh.










These temps are achieved with everything on 100%... Sounds.. loud.
The fans in the case are as follows:

Front: 3 fans; Corsair 200, Zalman 120, Antec 120.
Mid: Delta 120 aimed at GPU's, Delta 120 between the lower HDD cage and PSU.
Back: 2 Antec 120's, Zalman 120 exaust on outside of case behind GPU exaust.
Top: Akasa 120 on H100, Antec 120 on H100, Akasa 80's attached to Vengeance Ram, 2 Antec 120's on H100 for push

I wish my camera worked


----------



## vercomtech

Crimping tool kit and sleeving arrived yesterday - it took me a few minutes to get the hang of crimping but I finally got it.

I apologize for the crappy picture quality from my phone.



Once I had connectors installed on my 24 volt fans, I decided to make a short vid of the San Ace 172 - to demonstrate it's noise levels at the lowest speed up to the highest speed.


----------



## Mergatroid

I could never live with a noise like that coming from my PC. Sounds like a turbine hoovercraft starting up.


----------



## vercomtech

At full speed goodness I couldn't think of one person that would want to hear that full time hehe.

I actually made a few changes that helped reduce the noise at its normal operable speed. It took most of that soft whirring sound away.

I used parts from an old Antec 1200 case i had laying around (the top mesh covering the 200mm fan) and used it as a standoff to move the fan away from the front of the case.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Tygon tubing arrived today - and I spent most of this evening getting everything installed, positioned, and leak-tested.
> I think it turned out pretty well - I love the color of the tubing and how it contrasts with all the other components.


I really like that tubing, nice job! I think it would be better if you found a way to hide the little text on it though. Just my







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Check this site out. This is where I will be ordering the final product from. What I am testing out now is all white and sticks out like a sore thumb.
> I do know that the controller I want to use is up there in the $60.00 - $70.00 range.


Or you can get them here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110751210189?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3304wt_1163

At first I thought it was pricy, but still a lot cheaper than on your website!


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> I really like that tubing, nice job! I think it would be better if you found a way to hide the little text on it though. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Or you can get them here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110751210189?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3304wt_1163
> At first I thought it was pricy, but still a lot cheaper than on your website!


Yep - that is the same exact kit my uncle gave me to use, but his was a white pcb.

Fortunately the white lettering isn't all that noticable, especially when the red LED's are on. Everything shows up though when my cameras' flash is used


----------



## wonton1017

This is one of the nicest case I have ever had.









Sadly, my 5 year old nephew came over and ran into me when i was carrying the case into my house...
You guessed it, I dropped it onto the cement paving and there is a HUGE scratch on the side panel + a bit of the main frame.

Anyone know how can i restore the paint? Any spray cans that I can buy or a touch up pen or something?

It's quite eye catchy, and I cringe every time I see it in my room now


----------



## Qasual

Swap panels so you don't see the bad side for the time being.


----------



## Pejaten10

This is my 2nd mod of Corsair GRAPHITE 600T.




























Cannot show u guys inside of my Corsair graphite though, cause lot of works have to be done.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pejaten10*
> 
> This is my 2nd mod of Corsair GRAPHITE 600T.


Man I am really digging that color and paint job.

Show us the inside as your "before" picture


----------



## Qasual

Man only if that grey was a shade darker, I would be all over it!

SO HOT!


----------



## CarcaraBR

Hello.

I just bought my 600t white edition and need some tips cooling it (GPU mostly).

I have an GTX 590 reaching ~85°C blowing hot air inside the case (yep, it blows against the intake fan) and cant figure out a way to low its temp.

My CPU cooler is a Corsair H100 with fans mounted on top pulling hot air out. No problems with CPU temps really.

I also bought an Noctua NH-914 FLX to replace the original rear fan (could it be any worse?). I read somewhere in this forum it would fit but I couldn't close the side panel after installing it. Am I doing something wrong ?

I would like to keep the side window, but maybe i'll be forced to replace it for the mesh one filled with fans to cool GPU. Talking abou GPU, would a 590 gtx quad SLI melt this case down ? ;-)

Anyway, any help would be very apreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Chiefpuff420

These are very nice cases might get one in the future. But on a side note OP avatar is epic lol.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarcaraBR*
> 
> Hello.
> I just bought my 600t white edition and need some tips cooling it (GPU mostly).
> I have an GTX 590 reaching ~85°C blowing hot air inside the case (yep, it blows against the intake fan) and cant figure out a way to low its temp.
> My CPU cooler is a Corsair H100 with fans mounted on top pulling hot air out. No problems with CPU temps really.
> I also bought an Noctua NH-914 FLX to replace the original rear fan (could it be any worse?). I read somewhere in this forum it would fit but I couldn't close the side panel after installing it. Am I doing something wrong ?
> I would like to keep the side window, but maybe i'll be forced to replace it for the mesh one filled with fans to cool GPU. Talking abou GPU, would a 590 gtx quad SLI melt this case down ? ;-)
> Anyway, any help would be very apreciated.
> Thank you.


Possibly a more powerful front 200mm intake fan or two higher cfm 120mm fans.


----------



## Doc1355

Another update from me..
Got the full acrylic side panel,the asus logo was painted white so it reacts to the uv light..changed the 200mm front intake fan leds to blue and made a cover for the uv light to look better..

Hope you like it guyz!!!


----------



## protzman

thats so sick how much did that run you?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarcaraBR*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I just bought my 600t white edition and need some tips cooling it (GPU mostly).
> 
> I have an GTX 590 reaching ~85°C blowing hot air inside the case (yep, it blows against the intake fan) and cant figure out a way to low its temp.
> 
> My CPU cooler is a Corsair H100 with fans mounted on top pulling hot air out. No problems with CPU temps really.
> 
> I also bought an Noctua NH-914 FLX to replace the original rear fan (could it be any worse?). I read somewhere in this forum it would fit but I couldn't close the side panel after installing it. Am I doing something wrong ?
> 
> I would like to keep the side window, but maybe i'll be forced to replace it for the mesh one filled with fans to cool GPU. Talking abou GPU, would a 590 gtx quad SLI melt this case down ? ;-)
> 
> Anyway, any help would be very apreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


If you don't want to install the side mesh, there are a couple of other options. One as someone else mentioned is to install a better 200mm fan. Unfortunately the 200mm fans that will just fit aren't much better than the stock fan. The better fans all seem to require a slight mod to mount them. Another option is to remove the upper hard drive cage, and move the lower cage back against the PSU so the front fan has a better path to blow cool air.

If you are into modding and don't mind voiding the warranty, you could cut a 120mm hole in the bottom of the case in front of the PSU and install another intake fan. I did that and it helps with GPU temps. Another thing you could try is to get your front fan to exhaust and the rear fan to intake (or even the H100 fans to intake). Unfortunately this would require you to battle the dust monster by either cleaning often or installing some dust filters.

If you prefer leaving your lower hard drive cage toward the front, you can mount a 120mm fan between it and the upper 5.25" optical drive bays. This improves the airflow created by the front 200mm fan. Lastly, many people have purchased or fabricated a fan mount for the 5.25" bays to hold another 120mm fan running as intake. This uses up three bays though, but can improve your temps. The simplest one I've head of is one fellow who used the bottom of an old cd ROM drive to mount the fan and then he just slid the assembly into the lower 5.25" bay. Great way to make a quick and dirty 120mm fan mount.

If you click on the picture in my sig you can see some of the modded fans I'm referring to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Another update from me..
> Got the full acrylic side panel,the asus logo was painted white so it reacts to the uv light..changed the 200mm front intake fan leds to blue and made a cover for the uv light to look better..
> 
> Hope you like it guyz!!!


That looks absolutely amazing bud. Great job on that. Well done!

I got my super bright blue LEDs today. I also got a great deal (black Friday...in Canada...go figure) on an ASUS P8Z68-V PRO main board, an i5 2500K CPU and 8G of G.Skill DDR3 RAM. So I'll be spending my weekend rebuilding the PC and installing the LEDs in my 200mm NZXT fan. I'm going to cheat and not reinstall Win7. I've had luck doing this before so I'll back up everything and make this attempt. We'll see if it just installs the correct drivers and works of if it's so much trouble I decide to reinstall Windows 7.


----------



## yuisporing

May I join the club? Not the greatest picture but Ill post some better ones when I get a chance. ~


----------



## Qasual

Hey does anyone considered the old school 600T with no side panel mesh rare by any chance. I got mine and I love the whole no mesh thing going on, maybe add a little sound dampening. ect. It's super sleek and cool I think haha.


----------



## vercomtech

Not sure how rare it is.

I am with you, I wasn't down with the mesh side panel so I ordered the windowed panel from Corsair.

I am probably going to put sound dampening material on both panels (window unobstructed ofc) as well as exposed areas of the bottom.


----------



## jdip

I like the window, not a fan of the mesh look. But then again, the mesh is more for function than it is for looks


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Hey does anyone considered the old school 600T with no side panel mesh rare by any chance. I got mine and I love the whole no mesh thing going on, maybe add a little sound dampening. ect. It's super sleek and cool I think haha.


If I can find one that's not too expensive, I'll definetely get one!


----------



## Qasual

I wonder if it would be considered rare though because of it's older status.

It was actually $80 from a sale.


----------



## rockcoeur

Well, if someone can link me to one, I'll gladly buy it!









Ordering all my parts this weekend BTW! Gonna be my first build, and it'll feature this awesome case!


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That looks absolutely amazing bud. Great job on that. Well done!
> I got my super bright blue LEDs today. I also got a great deal (black Friday...in Canada...go figure) on an ASUS P8Z68-V PRO main board, an i5 2500K CPU and 8G of G.Skill DDR3 RAM. So I'll be spending my weekend rebuilding the PC and installing the LEDs in my 200mm NZXT fan. I'm going to cheat and not reinstall Win7. I've had luck doing this before so I'll back up everything and make this attempt. We'll see if it just installs the correct drivers and works of if it's so much trouble I decide to reinstall Windows 7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> thats so sick how much did that run you?


Thanks guys!
@portzman didn't get the question


----------



## bicen

Just bought a new camera so I figured I would take a few photos. Just got my sleeving kit/tools in from mdpc, It will probably be a month or two before I finish that project. I am addicted :]


----------



## Dwhite56

Hi, Doc1355, I'm starting a build in a 600T, could you PLEASE tell me how you did those ASUS and Corsair panels and any advice on cable management, and where I can get some of the supplies. That would be so incredibly helpful, thanks


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen*
> 
> Just bought a new camera so I figured I would take a few photos. Just got my sleeving kit/tools in from mdpc, It will probably be a month or two before I finish that project. I am addicted :]


How did you place the fans on that rad H100 inside? I want to do that? Please explain. Thanks!


----------



## bicen

I mounted the radiator up front, so part of the radiator is covered by the case. I used double sided velcro strips for the fans on the top and just tried to align them with the radiator as best I could. It is definately worth it if you have the fans, it may be blocked but the extra airflow makes up for the loss.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Well, if someone can link me to one, I'll gladly buy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordering all my parts this weekend BTW! Gonna be my first build, and it'll feature this awesome case!


It was one of those warehouse sales so I have no idea how to pick one up unfortunately.
hmm, I really should take some pictures.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> How did you place the fans on that rad H100 inside? I want to do that? Please explain. Thanks!


Usually you can mount the bottom fans with it's original screwed and the top fan you use extra long m5 screws to bolt the top fans to the rad from the outside to the inside of the case.


----------



## bicen

Actually, I used the m5 screws to attach the bottom fans to the rad and then I used short screws to attach the radiator directly to the screen on top. I then aligned the fans on top using the velcro because the screw holes don't line up correctly unless you want to make some cuts to the top grill that goes over the fans to make the fit.


----------



## Qasual

Really it doesn't line up correctly, I thought the screw holes where to normal spec of having two 120mm fans side by side with no gap. I was expecting a perfect fit haha, sucks.

Well velcro is the second best bet than !


----------



## bicen

Yeah, to align it correctly, only one fan can actually attach to the radiator. It is because of the extra screw holes on the wider end of the top screen. I guess the top was only meant to hold 120mm fans if they are aligned directly down the center.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

DOC1355
that is serioulsy the sweetest case iv ever seen.......w o w....
by the way I pm you with some questions!
+1 rep for a sick build!


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Update, since I haven't posted ANY pics in a long while, here's a lil look at what I've done so far. Sorry about the frankly awful quality of the pics, I'm using a Kinect Camera to take them.









Thar it be









Replaced the Blue LED fans on the H100 with the Stock fans - Sprayed them white to match the case.









Removed almost all of the plastic supports from the top mesh.









Removed most of the plastic supports on the front mesh.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

i'm too distracted by this


----------



## jdip

What do you guys think about replacing the stock rear exhaust fan? That thing doesn't seem to move that much air (well none of the stock fans do really lol).


----------



## bicen

honestly, it was the first fan i replaced, corsair stock fans are just too loud for me. I like to hear the air moving rather than the fan spinning.


----------



## jdip

I don't find them loud at all (though I can hear them when they're on full power, which I don't usually use). The loudest thing in my case is my graphics card. Take that away and then the case fans become noticeable.


----------



## Qasual

Anyone else has any opinions on the rarity of the older model 600T's ?


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> @portzman didn't get the question


i mean that acrylic side panel, how much did it cost ya?
i suppose you got it made right?

and those asus like blockers or something? those are sweet did you make them?

just a sick build in general!


----------



## vercomtech

I'm up late playing with my new camera...


----------



## protzman

in general: Has anyone removed the front dust filters on the removable panel and or the 5.25" bays?
cause the mine, especially on the panel on the front are like saggy or something, so it always looks like there is dust even when there inst!


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Hi, Doc1355, I'm starting a build in a 600T, could you PLEASE tell me how you did those ASUS and Corsair panels and any advice on cable management, and where I can get some of the supplies. That would be so incredibly helpful, thanks


Well i used plastic sheets,carbon vinyl and imagination








Τhe Corsair logo is under the carbon vinyl so it looks embossed!
The Asus logo is just on the cover,its painted white and it looks bright blue cause it reacts to the uv light..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> DOC1355
> that is serioulsy the sweetest case iv ever seen.......w o w....
> by the way I pm you with some questions!
> +1 rep for a sick build!


Thanks bud!
You have a reply on that pm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> i mean that acrylic side panel, how much did it cost ya?
> i suppose you got it made right?
> and those asus like blockers or something? those are sweet did you make them?
> just a sick build in general!


Ι made it myself but i think mnpctech sells those for ~100 dollars or something..
I also made the covers..


----------



## Dwhite56

Thanks Doc1355, thats literally the coolest thing I'v seen done on a 600T, it's simple, classy and looks great. Just got my 600T today so i can finally start building, I will definitely try something like that, Don't worry, i won't copy you exactly


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> in general: Has anyone removed the front dust filters on the removable panel and or the 5.25" bays?
> cause the mine, especially on the panel on the front are like saggy or something, so it always looks like there is dust even when there inst!


Just take them apart by bending the tabs on the metal mesh, stretch the filter material a little better and reinstall the mesh. It's actually pretty easy to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Thanks Doc1355, thats literally the coolest thing I'v seen done on a 600T, it's simple, classy and looks great. Just got my 600T today so i can finally start building, I will definitely try something like that, Don't worry, i won't copy you exactly


You should go look at the builds from the beginning of the thread. There are all sorts of amazing things people have done with this case.

I got my system running. Fan LEDs installed and tested. The funny thing is that now that I've installed the fan and hooked it up (I connected the LEDs to a fan controller so I could adjust them) they have decided not to work. I'll have to look into why they stopped working tomorrow.

Also, I feel a little gypped. I clicked a button in the BIOS for my new main board and it basically overclocked it for me. The i5 2500k is a 3.3GHz CPU, but it set the "turbo" mode to 4.2GHz. I fiddled with it a bit and got it up to 4.5GHz but it just doesn't feel the same clicking a button and having it do the work for you.

The absolute worst thing about this is that for some reason my Windows 7 key stopped working. I got the popup complaining that the key doesn't match the hardware and it asked me to reenter the key. Once I entered it, it claimed it's not a legitimate key. I reentered it several times. Then I called the toll-free number and entered the huge number they give you and again they're trying to claim this is not a legitimate copy. I mean really, it's enough to make me go pirate their cruddy software. You pay $200 for their %#[email protected]%[email protected]# software and they cause you nothing but headaches for actually having the nerve to pay them money. Needless to say I'm pretty pi$$ed. I'm going to have to contact them to get this fixed. MS really bothers me the way they think that of everything you purchase to build your PC, their software should be replaced if you dare to make too many hardware changes.

Here's some pictures of the mess:



















Because the memory is mounted higher on this board than on my old one, I couldn't use push/pull on the H100 without blocking some of the rad. I didn't want to do that. I also didn't want to use the H100 as intake because of dust. This left me with pull/exhaust. Luckily, because of the front hole I cut in the top I was able to feed the pump in from the top and mount the rad outside, allowing me to put the fans on the inside as push/exhaust. I actually gave up the stock fans and used some 1900 RPM Scythe PWM Slipstream fans instead. Why? Because I wanted PWM. I have connected them to the CPU header using a splitter again, so the system is controlling them. I couldn't do this using the 3-pin fans Corsair provides (again, same thing happened with the H70). I would prefer the better static pressure of the Corsair stock fans but I want the main board to control them. Too bad. I also removed the fan I had mounted on the hard drive cage. That made three less fans so I no longer needed two fan controllers. Since my dual bay controller had a dead channel (I emailed Aero Cool to get the correct number to replace the bad FET but they never answered) I decided to stick with the single bay controller.

Here's the H100 rad in the top:





































I'll do a power-on pic when I figure out why the new LEDs in the 200mm NZXT fan are not lighting up.

If anyone knows a way to fix this damn Windows key problem, I'm all ears.


----------



## Raedyn

Mergatroid,

Can you post a pic of the top of your case which shows the hole you cut? I want to purchase an H100 as well, but don't want to pull air into the case. Your solution is probably something I would do.

Thanks!


----------



## Mergatroid

If it wasn't for the fact that I was using a socket 775 main board with the RAM mounted lower, allowing me to use push/pull if I moved the rad forward one 120mm fan length then I wouldn't have cut the hole. It was worth it for push/pull, but I wouldn't do it personally just to get push over pull.

Someone did a cooling test (Sorry I don't have the link, but CeaserNYC does) comparing push vs pull. They found that at high RPM push is a little better, and at low RPM pull is a little better.

If I didn't already have this hole cut in my case from my previous build I would be using exhaust/pull right now.

I do have a picture or two that may help you out though.

This is a picture showing where I cut the hole (in both the plastic and the metal). This picture is when I had an H70 installed up top, so just pretend the other fans are not there.










Here is a pucture showing how the H100 was mounted after the mod:










Don't forget that you will have to cut the plastic framing under the top mesh cover otherwise it won't fit back on.
I really loved that mod, and I was really upset when I couldn't find any socket 1155 ASUS or Gigabyte boards with the RAM mounted a little lower on the board. It was literally only 1/2" of space I needed to get the mount working. Either a 1/2" taller 600T case, or a 1/2" lower mounted DIMM. The interior fan would actually hit both the DIMM and the socket. I considered cutting a notch in the fan housing but it would have been too deep.

The good news is that you shouldn't need as large a hole. Just make sure that when you mount the rad the hoses don't rub against your cut. Also, I got all eight screws installed but I did it by moving the entire rad toward the front of the case by one screw position, and then modding the back of the mesh to allow me to install the two rearmost screws. You'll also have to mod the front a little so you can get the front two screws through the mesh. A buddy of mine is going to bring some material he uses for backing poster boards that I can use to cover the hole (lucky it's black).

Here it is installed. Quite the large size hole I have to cover up now.


----------



## Raedyn

Wow, thanks man! Based on what you've said about the temps being comparable, I think I'll try the pull and see how the temps stack up before I decide to make any holes.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raedyn*
> 
> Wow, thanks man! Based on what you've said about the temps being comparable, I think I'll try the pull and see how the temps stack up before I decide to make any holes.


You dont have to cut the case to have a push or pull config guys...


----------



## Doc1355

Push or* Pull


----------



## Qasual

I'm so tempted for a H100 .... or a custom loop.


----------



## phantomphenom

Hi Guys. I just finished my 2nd build ever. Took me a few hours. Its incomplete but i had enough parts to get her running.


----------



## jdip

I replaced my rear exhaust fan in the end for something that moves a bit more air.

I'm thinking of using the stock fan I removed as an intake in the 5.25" bay area, do you guys think it's a good idea?


----------



## phantomphenom

Heres some more pics. Unfortunately i cannot run a push pull config because of this MSI MB. The bottoms fans cannot mount because the heat pipes above the cpu and the ram placement is too high. But its no big deal for me.







Ill tidy her up when the rest of my parts come in!!!


----------



## Qasual

Nice work there, sucks you can't do a push pull set up there.

good job!


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Nice work there, sucks you can't do a push pull set up there.
> good job!


Thank you. I learned a lot from looking at all of you guys and your input. This is actually my 1st chance to do good cable management. With my 1st build on my nzxt phantom, i didnt care to much about how the cables looked, so this one ill try to make it look nice and tidy. I can't wait to finish this system. All i know is, my younger brother is happy to get my 1 yr old PC lol!


----------



## Qasual

Work on those wire tucking and you'll get a super clean system!


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I replaced my rear exhaust fan in the end for something that moves a bit more air.
> I'm thinking of using the stock fan I removed as an intake in the 5.25" bay area, do you guys think it's a good idea?


Input anyone?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Work on those wire tucking and you'll get a super clean system!


Nice! I wish I had gotten a modular PSU. But I didn't even know they existed when I got my TX650.


----------



## phantomphenom

Guys a quick question. The fan headers on the motherboards, they seem to have different power levels. Some headers make fans run faster than the others. Is there a reason for that? And should I get a separate fan controller to run all of my fans instead of plugging them into my motherboard? Are there any benefits or draw backs to it? Im asking this because the front 200mm fan doesn't blow much air when i plug it into the motherboard, but when I attach it to an adapter and connect it to a molex into the power supply, the fan blows a good amount of air.


----------



## phantomphenom

Sorry i double posted.


----------



## Qasual

Is the fan header on the mobo a four pin ?

If it is, it's a pwm fan the sense pin is used to measure the rotation speed of the fan and the control pin is a open-drain or open-collector output, which requires a pull-up to 5V or 3.3V in the fan. Unlike linear voltage regulation, where the fan voltage is proportional to the speed, the fan is driven with a constant supply voltage; the speed control is performed by the fan based on the control signal.

That will explain your different fan speeds.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Input anyone?
> Nice! I wish I had gotten a modular PSU. But I didn't even know they existed when I got my TX650.


You can just just as good with a non modular one, just figure out a good spot to tuck the non needed cables.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Is the fan header on the mobo a four pin ?
> If it is, it's a pwm fan the sense pin is used to measure the rotation speed of the fan and the control pin is a open-drain or open-collector output, which requires a pull-up to 5V or 3.3V in the fan. Unlike linear voltage regulation, where the fan voltage is proportional to the speed, the fan is driven with a constant supply voltage; the speed control is performed by the fan based on the control signal.
> That will explain your different fan speeds.


It has 2 4 pins and 2 3 pins. 4 headers total. The only fans i intened to run is cougar vortex pwm fans that have 4 pins. I put them all into the motherboard and 2 seem to run faster than the other 2. I took 2 out, and place them into the H100 fan headers, and the other 2 into the 4 pin headers on the motherboard.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I replaced my rear exhaust fan in the end for something that moves a bit more air.
> I'm thinking of using the stock fan I removed as an intake in the 5.25" bay area, do you guys think it's a good idea?


I've tried doing that and it seemed like a good idea until i had thoughts of buying a fan controller, since the one that comes with the case was faulty on mines.....every single fan when turned all the way up, the fans were not running at max speeds, in fact, the fan controller is the only negative i can find on this case....


----------



## Qasual

So there's two controlled via mobo and the other from the H100. Of course they'll do different speeds unless they're fine now ?


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> So there's two controlled via mobo and the other from the H100. Of course they'll do different speeds unless they're fine now ?


geez I'm sorry for not beng clear. Its 2am here....that's how I have it currently. 2 in the mobo (4 pin) and 2 in the h100. the h100 header is plugged into the cpu header.....unless it isn't supposed to be plugged in there.


----------



## Qasual

It's alright it's 4am here.
The pwn header controls the speed through the mobo depending on certain temperatures. But the H100 I'm not sure but that's probably why you got different speeds.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Heres some more pics. Unfortunately i cannot run a push pull config because of this MSI MB. The bottoms fans cannot mount because the heat pipes above the cpu and the ram placement is too high. But its no big deal for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill tidy her up when the rest of my parts come in!!!


You CAN do a push/pull like i did!
To do it you have to screw the inside fans on the rad first..then screw the radiator on the chassis by pulling it towards you and away from the ram sticks but this way you have to use only 5 screws insteed of 8 and screw only the rad on the chassis without the upper fans..(look at the photo)
Once you do that you just put the upper fans using some zip ties ON THE RIGHT POSITION and not on the same position as the radiator cause the radiator is more to the left now..i hope you got what i mean but you have to try it to see how it needs to be done.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> You CAN do a push/pull like i did!
> To do it you have to screw the inside fans on the rad first..then screw the radiator on the chassis by pulling it towards you and away from the ram sticks but this way you have to use only 5 screws insteed of 8 and screw only the rad on the chassis without the upper fans..(look at the photo)
> Once you do that you just put the upper fans using some zip ties ON THE RIGHT POSITION and not on the same position as the radiator cause the radiator is more to the left now..i hope you got what i mean but you have to try it to see how it needs to be done.


thanks. i will try that next weekend when my parts come in. i never thought of moving it away from the motherboard...lmao


----------



## mt2e

I gotta say that filter kit for the 600t from frozencpu.com is the best thing ever....catches all the little dust, crucial!!!!!


----------



## Armastitium

This probably got asked a billion times but would the 600T fit the Maximus IV extreme motherboard?


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armastitium*
> 
> This probably got asked a billion times but would the 600T fit the Maximus IV extreme motherboard?


Fits with plenty of room to spare


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> You CAN do a push/pull like i did!
> To do it you have to screw the inside fans on the rad first..then screw the radiator on the chassis by pulling it towards you and away from the ram sticks but this way you have to use only 5 screws insteed of 8 and screw only the rad on the chassis without the upper fans..(look at the photo)
> Once you do that you just put the upper fans using some zip ties ON THE RIGHT POSITION and not on the same position as the radiator cause the radiator is more to the left now..i hope you got what i mean but you have to try it to see how it needs to be done.


Hey thanks for the advice. I was able to fit the 2 fans inside and clear the msi mobo heat pipe and ram slots a few millimeters. How ever i was only able to use 3 screws to secure the radiator, not 5 but i tried. I was only able to zip tie one side of the top exhaust fans, but all in all, i got things to fit. +1 rep


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Push or* Pull


We were talking about doing push/exhaust which you can't do in the 600T using the H100 without modding since the fans would have to be under the rad, which means on the inside. So the rad would have to be up top. Also, stock, you can't have pull/intake for the same reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I replaced my rear exhaust fan in the end for something that moves a bit more air.
> I'm thinking of using the stock fan I removed as an intake in the 5.25" bay area, do you guys think it's a good idea?


I don't see why not. If you're just looking for a free intake fan then that stock Corsair fan would be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Heres some more pics. Unfortunately i cannot run a push pull config because of this MSI MB. The bottoms fans cannot mount because the heat pipes above the cpu and the ram placement is too high. But its no big deal for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill tidy her up when the rest of my parts come in!!!


That looks sweet. Good job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Guys a quick question. The fan headers on the motherboards, they seem to have different power levels. Some headers make fans run faster than the others. Is there a reason for that? And should I get a separate fan controller to run all of my fans instead of plugging them into my motherboard? Are there any benefits or draw backs to it? Im asking this because the front 200mm fan doesn't blow much air when i plug it into the motherboard, but when I attach it to an adapter and connect it to a molex into the power supply, the fan blows a good amount of air.


Some fan headers on a mobo will control the speed of the fans, while others will just run fans at full speed. Usually (not always) the headers that will control fans will be 4 pin (PWM) while the uncontrollable headers will be 3 pin. Also, most times, if you plug a 3 pin fan into a 4 pin header the fan will run at full speed all the time.

The advantage to using the mobo fan headers is that you can use software in Windows to monitor and display the RPM of the fans, and even control them if they are 4 pin fans (some newer boards can control 3 pin fans as well, consult your owners manual). Make sure you check your BIOS to see which fan headers are controllable. Fan controllers are great for a couple of things. Many of them have temperature probes and can display temps. Some of them have auto fan control. Some people prefer "dumb" controllers that are basically just knobs turning fans up and down. Some people like the fancy LCD display fan controllers for the bling factor. Personally, I like both as they each have their uses.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> That looks sweet. Good job.
> Some fan headers on a mobo will control the speed of the fans, while others will just run fans at full speed. Usually (not always) the headers that will control fans will be 4 pin (PWM) while the uncontrollable headers will be 3 pin. Also, most times, if you plug a 3 pin fan into a 4 pin header the fan will run at full speed all the time.
> The advantage to using the mobo fan headers is that you can use software in Windows to monitor and display the RPM of the fans, and even control them if they are 4 pin fans (some newer boards can control 3 pin fans as well, consult your owners manual). Make sure you check your BIOS to see which fan headers are controllable. Fan controllers are great for a couple of things. Many of them have temperature probes and can display temps. Some of them have auto fan control. Some people prefer "dumb" controllers that are basically just knobs turning fans up and down. Some people like the fancy LCD display fan controllers for the bling factor. Personally, I like both as they each have their uses.


Thanks. I asked that because when i plugged in the fans that came with the h100 into the 3 pin header, it was really annoyingly loud, but blew a lot of air. I plugged the fan in into the 4 pin header even though it is a 3 pin fan, and the fan blew less air, and was less noisy, but only by a small fraction...id say at 80% max, no lower. I am trying to decided between a few drive bay fan controllers. Because im using the h100 fans as my rear exhaust and drive cage fan, and im sad to say while they blow a ton of air, they are super loud at max speed







lol. And my case fan controller sucks, i tested it and on highest setting the fans dont even reach 60% speed. So thats unreliable.


----------



## phantomphenom

Alright here is the pics after i refitted the h100...


----------



## ontic

Its a work in progress, you can find the build log here.


----------



## Argus

Can I Join??? You guys sold me on this case! Still kind of a work in progress, going to get some nice cable extensions and a sleeve kit to get rid of all the orange, red and yellow crap.


----------



## jatontg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Another update from me..
> Got the full acrylic side panel,the asus logo was painted white so it reacts to the uv light..changed the 200mm front intake fan leds to blue and made a cover for the uv light to look better..
> Hope you like it guyz!!!


Awesome looking acrylic side panel, may I ask what thickness the acrylic side panel is? I'm looking at getting one myself and I've measured it to be around 10mm, though I need to compare since you've already done this. I'd rather get it right the first time around. Thanks!


----------



## intermission

Just added some of the PSU combs from Furball Zen
crappy cell phone pics sorry


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jatontg*
> 
> Awesome looking acrylic side panel, may I ask what thickness the acrylic side panel is? I'm looking at getting one myself and I've measured it to be around 10mm, though I need to compare since you've already done this. I'd rather get it right the first time around. Thanks!


Mine is 10mm too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Hey thanks for the advice. I was able to fit the 2 fans inside and clear the msi mobo heat pipe and ram slots a few millimeters. How ever i was only able to use 3 screws to secure the radiator, not 5 but i tried. I was only able to zip tie one side of the top exhaust fans, but all in all, i got things to fit. +1 rep


Nice man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> We were talking about doing push/exhaust which you can't do in the 600T using the H100 without modding since the fans would have to be under the rad, which means on the inside. So the rad would have to be up top. Also, stock, you can't have pull/intake for the same reason.


If you have the radiator outside and the fans inside? This is not push/exaust?


----------



## Cantii

Has anyone tested having two 120mm fans on top as exhaust with an air cooler like the D-14? Or top-front intake and top-back exhaust? Trying to maximize airflow without causing too much/any turbulence. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontic*
> 
> Its a work in progress, you can find the build log here.


those cables are sick! i assume custom made?


----------



## protzman

WOOOOOOOOOOOO got my h100 in the mail today


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontic*
> 
> Its a work in progress, you can find the build log here.


It's looking pretty damned good! Your guide really helped out, I ordered the same crimp tool. I still need to get a decent heat gun though.

I was able to do a pretty good job on my bare lead-ed 24VDC fans for my build.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOO got my h100 in the mail today


That's awesome!!! Are you goin to use the corsair fans or another typ for the radiator?


----------



## ontic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> those cables are sick! i assume custom made?


Thanks, yes the cables have been re-wired completely (made shorter so there's no excess) and sleeved with MDPC. I've made a quick guide which shows how I did the sleeving (hidden heat-shrink technique), you can check it out in my build log.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> It's looking pretty damned good! Your guide really helped out, I ordered the same crimp tool. I still need to get a decent heat gun though.
> I was able to do a pretty good job on my bare lead-ed 24VDC fans for my build.


Cheers, yes that crimping tool from MDPC is a must have! I'm glad the guide has helped, its now in its own thread so hopefully more people will see it







I've just subscribed to your build log, its looking great! You've gotta love the 580 Matrix's


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> That's awesome!!! Are you goin to use the corsair fans or another typ for the radiator?


i had some xigmatek fans ( i had four on the mesh side panel) so i used 2 for the radiator and one on the back exaust


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> We were talking about doing push/exhaust which you can't do in the 600T using the H100 without modding since the fans would have to be under the rad, which means on the inside. So the rad would have to be up top. Also, stock, you can't have pull/intake for the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the radiator outside and the fans inside? This is not push/exaust?
Click to expand...

Yeah, but my case isn't stock, it has the hole cut in it. That was the whole point. You can't do push/exhaust in a stock case without modding in some way unless you get a mobo that can accommodate the rad + fans in the stock 600T.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cantii*
> 
> Has anyone tested having two 120mm fans on top as exhaust with an air cooler like the D-14? Or top-front intake and top-back exhaust? Trying to maximize airflow without causing too much/any turbulence. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!


Yes, quite a few people have set up their system like that. It works well from what I have seen throughout this thread. Give it a go for sure.


----------



## Qasual

rawr


----------



## intermission

Added some toys to my PC

-XSPC 750 RS240 kit
-EK FC-6870 Water Block

















I know some of the tubes are long, but I just wanted to get it up and running.


----------



## MacNcheese

This is me!

Im thinking of adding more lighting, after a GPU upgrade. Yes, those are painted 5770's


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNcheese*
> 
> This is me!
> Im thinking of adding more lighting, after a GPU upgrade. Yes, those are painted 5770's


Oh hey man, didn't you sell both those 5770's on Craigslist ?

Nice seeing a dude in Van, cheers~


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intermission*
> 
> Added some toys to my PC
> -XSPC 750 RS240 kit
> -EK FC-6870 Water Block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some of the tubes are long, but I just wanted to get it up and running.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontic*
> 
> I've just subscribed to your build log, its looking great! You've gotta love the 580 Matrix's


I do love the MATRIX 580 - now I just need to find it in stock so i can pick up the other one.

I added some more content to my build log late last night, you will have to check it out.


----------



## SodomySquirrel

Just orderd a 2700k and a 240GB Force GT.
Final price: $355


----------



## Dwhite56

Can someone tell me how to fit my H100 cooler in a Corsair 600T case with an Asus P8Z68-V Pro, its hitting the heatsinks on the motherboard and I WANT TO GET BOTH THE RADIATOR AND FANS INSIDE THE CASE, I know Doc1355 did it, anyone else?


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to fit my H100 cooler in a Corsair 600T case with an Asus P8Z68-V Pro, its hitting the heatsinks on the motherboard and I WANT TO GET BOTH THE RADIATOR AND FANS INSIDE THE CASE, I know Doc1355 did it, anyone else?


Use the mesh has extra "screw holes" (Hurp derp) to shift the radiator and fans away from the mobo. You might not be able to put all the screws in but enough to atleast hold the H100 and fans sturdy.


----------



## Dwhite56

Is there a way to fit it over the motherboard heatsink? because right now 2 screw holes stripped and we had to makeshift all of the screws, they were too long, i think i'm returning and exchanging it...smh


----------



## Dwhite56

@ SodomySquirrel---HOW?? where did you get those prices?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intermission*
> 
> Added some toys to my PC
> -XSPC 750 RS240 kit
> -EK FC-6870 Water Block
> I know some of the tubes are long, but I just wanted to get it up and running.


How much did your water cooling setup cost you?

I love it.


----------



## Qasual

Well if you do exchange it, try the method I told you and if they don't take the exchange. I guess you're using super long zap straps.


----------



## longroadtrip

Darkcyde..why did you delete my membership? I am still a member..I just don't use the 600t for my sig rig anymore. CesarNYC and I bought Caselabs cases for our sig rigs, but we are still using the 600t's...In fact, I'm getting ready to do a server build in my 600t.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Going to be changing my Horrid tubes. But still, I'm proud of my work.
This was my first watercooling build.


----------



## MacNcheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Oh hey man, didn't you sell both those 5770's on Craigslist ?
> Nice seeing a dude in Van, cheers~


Hey! Another Vancouverite!









I didnt end up selling them on craigslist. I was gonna buy a 6970/50 in exchange for those 2 but decided not to cause of school lol. I wouldnt end up using the new card to its full potential...


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Darkcyde..why did you delete my membership? I am still a member..I just don't use the 600t for my sig rig anymore. CesarNYC and I bought Caselabs cases for our sig rigs, but we are still using the 600t's...In fact, I'm getting ready to do a server build in my 600t.


dont bother, darkcyde hasnt been on this forum in months


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Darkcyde..why did you delete my membership? I am still a member..I just don't use the 600t for my sig rig anymore. CesarNYC and I bought Caselabs cases for our sig rigs, but we are still using the 600t's...In fact, I'm getting ready to do a server build in my 600t.


My bad. I'll fix it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> dont bother, darkcyde hasnt been on this forum in months


I'm here every day, bro.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> My bad. I'll fix it.
> 
> I'm here every day, bro.


No worries, and thanks....I thought you were here every day...


----------



## protzman

@ Darkcyde
oh my bad, never make an appearance! just didnt know!


----------



## shineon2011

Does anyone know if the new models of the 600t come with the 20 pin USB header instead of the cables?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> @ Darkcyde
> oh my bad, never make an appearance! just didnt know!


No worries. Just practicin' mah ninja-stealth technique.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNcheese*
> 
> Hey! Another Vancouverite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt end up selling them on craigslist. I was gonna buy a 6970/50 in exchange for those 2 but decided not to cause of school lol. I wouldnt end up using the new card to its full potential...


Sucks, I kinda wanted them but I got a single 5770 for the time being. It does the job.

How does CF 5770 do on BF3 or Skyrim if you have them.


----------



## Qasual

Welcome back Darkcyde!

So again, anyone has any idea if the old 600T with no window has any rarity to it ?


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Welcome back Darkcyde!
> So again, anyone has any idea if the old 600T with no window has any rarity to it ?


Just asking but why would it? dont mean to sound rude! Thats the one i have <3


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> No worries, and thanks....I thought you were here every day...


This is the post that made me believe you sold your 600T, but I see you've added the server bit. Good to see you're keeping it.

I'll fix the list tomorrow.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Just asking but why would it? dont mean to sound rude! Thats the one i have <3


Not sure, just seeing if it is. It's been upgraded to the mesh one and the SE has it's dinky window. But I was wondering if our case has been left in the shadows and not known of to the average case shopper.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Not sure, just seeing if it is. It's been upgraded to the mesh one and the SE has it's dinky window. But I was wondering if our case has been left in the shadows and not known of to the average case shopper.


I'm not sure if Corsair still makes the OG 600T. It's still listed on their site but is out of stock. Maybe some retailers have a few units left in stock, but I think it has been pretty much phased out in favor of the 600T-M.


----------



## Qasual

I wonder ....

It just makes me wanna know more now.


----------



## SodomySquirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> @ SodomySquirrel---HOW?? where did you get those prices?


I get employee pricing for Intel and Corsair.

2700k was $89
Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD was 266

The perks for working retail =D


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> This is the post that made me believe you sold your 600T, but I see you've added the server bit. Good to see you're keeping it.
> 
> I'll fix the list tomorrow.


Yeah..I did sell one...but I had 2 (won one in a contest back in April!) I was wondering if that post was the reason, that is why I added the server bit. I'll do a worklog on the media server with the 600t....got some really good ideas for it. Thanks for putting me back in!


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> I'm here every day, bro.


Darkcyde IS like the dark side of the force...

Elusive, and when you look at the dark side of the force, it looks back at you.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SodomySquirrel*
> 
> I get employee pricing for Intel and Corsair.
> 2700k was $89
> Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD was 266
> The perks for working retail =D


want to be friends?


----------



## Dwhite56

My H100's screws that go through the fans are too long and hit the radiator, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Dwhite56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SodomySquirrel*
> 
> I get employee pricing for Intel and Corsair.
> 2700k was $89
> Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD was 266
> The perks for working retail =D


Yeah, I agree with prortzman, lunch this saturday? lol


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> My H100's screws that go through the fans are too long and hit the radiator, anyone else have this problem?


Pictures would be very nice.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> My H100's screws that go through the fans are too long and hit the radiator, anyone else have this problem?


cut the screws down? use washers? but yes pictures would help.


----------



## Dwhite56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> cut the screws down? use washers? but yes pictures would help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Pictures would be very nice.


It doesn't matter now, the screw holes in the radiator stripped.... maybe a lemon or just an overhyped cooler, i'm returning it to Comp USA and exchanging it


----------



## Qasual

Oh haha I thought you did that already









Wish you luck!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Just asking but why would it? dont mean to sound rude! Thats the one i have <3
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, just seeing if it is. It's been upgraded to the mesh one and the SE has it's dinky window. But I was wondering if our case has been left in the shadows and not known of to the average case shopper.
Click to expand...

I have the original case as well, but I ordered the "dinky window" separately. I don't really understand what it is that you are asking. Are you asking if it's hard to get now? Or discontinued? I don't know, you'd have to ask Corsair if they still sell the Graphite case without the window. Even if it is discontinued, you could still order another side panel with no window in it.

It's still available in Canada: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX30870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> My H100's screws that go through the fans are too long and hit the radiator, anyone else have this problem?


They're all a slight bit long. They're made for going through grommets and things. If it pokes into the rad fins in the corner it's not going to hurt anything. If the fins directly in the corners get bent from the screws it will not cause any problems. The fins do not hold any water. The water is in the metal tubes that go through the fins. Also, it won't cause any airflow problems either because air does not normally flow through those corners since they're usually covered by screws and fan mounts. If you're really concerned about them you can always file them down a bit, or add a washer or two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> It doesn't matter now, the screw holes in the radiator stripped.... maybe a lemon or just an overhyped cooler, i'm returning it to Comp USA and exchanging it


Why didn't you just install it with the fans up top? You'd be using it right now and showing it off to everyone and getting excellent temperatures. How does stripping the screw holes make the cooler overhyped? Sorry if I seem harsh, but I hardly see anything here that's the H100s fault. If you're going to mod something specifically avoiding manufacturers recommended installation and you break it you shouldn't blame it on the device. The best I could say in your case is that the instructions should be a little more explicit as to how to mount an H100 in a 600T, but you knew enough to ask about it here. Radiator screw holes are fairly delicate and care needs to be taken not to strip them. I suppose you may have gotten one with (several) badly manufactured holes, but I bet if no unusual strain was put on them they would have worked fine.

On a side note, I picked up another SSD (a 60 GB Corsair). I now have my 60GB SATA II Partiot Inferno in a RAID 0 with the new 60 GB Corsair SATA II. My average read speed has gone from 246 MB/s to 461MB/s using HD Tune. After post my system is booting up in 10-15 seconds. I expect that to increase slightly as I use the machine over the next few months. I increased my boot drive capacity by double and my transfer rate by almost double. I'll have to keep my eye on this garbage collection thing though since this version of IRST does not support trim. 

On an even sider note: If anyone likes using Windows 7 Gadgets, the geniuses at Microsoft have decided they will no longer have the gallery available so you may not be able to get your favorite gadgets any more. They have one page left. They have decided that since the next version of Windows will no longer use these types of apps, that the people who purchased Windows 7 and payed for this feature should no longer be able to use it. I would hate to see them take a loss because of all the effort it took to let people upload and download gadgets.

Now my favorite gadget is no longer available and I'm not too happy about it. I thought I had backed it up. Now every time I inadvertently go to use it I get a twang of being pi$$ed at MS again. but cest la vie.....

So if you have some gadgets you love using, back them up or you will lose them on your next reinstall.


----------



## Darkcyde

^^Nice Firefox theme.









I approve.


----------



## protzman

Just a question: maybe a good convo to start? obviously we all have pretty sweet machines, just wondering what everyone does with their machine!? You know game, fold, just browse, ect!!?

just curious, ignore me if you want!!

I game. Starcraft ll and bf3 and occasionally tf2!


----------



## Mergatroid

BioShock2, Guild Wars, DC Universe, Duke, Mass Effect 2, BF3 (just finished, NOOB at multi), Star Craft 2, Titan Quest, Borderlands, and some older games too. Web Cruising, media server, poking and prodding. I try and play with it more than I fiddle with it (so to speak).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> ^^Nice Firefox theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I approve.


What? huh? I beg your pardon?


----------



## Dwhite56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have the original case as well, but I ordered the "dinky window" separately. I don't really understand what it is that you are asking. Are you asking if it's hard to get now? Or discontinued? I don't know, you'd have to ask Corsair if they still sell the Graphite case without the window. Even if it is discontinued, you could still order another side panel with no window in it.
> It's still available in Canada: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX30870
> They're all a slight bit long. They're made for going through grommets and things. If it pokes into the rad fins in the corner it's not going to hurt anything. If the fins directly in the corners get bent from the screws it will not cause any problems. The fins do not hold any water. The water is in the metal tubes that go through the fins. Also, it won't cause any airflow problems either because air does not normally flow through those corners since they're usually covered by screws and fan mounts. If you're really concerned about them you can always file them down a bit, or add a washer or two.
> Why didn't you just install it with the fans up top? You'd be using it right now and showing it off to everyone and getting excellent temperatures. How does stripping the screw holes make the cooler overhyped? Sorry if I seem harsh, but I hardly see anything here that's the H100s fault. If you're going to mod something specifically avoiding manufacturers recommended installation and you break it you shouldn't blame it on the device. The best I could say in your case is that the instructions should be a little more explicit as to how to mount an H100 in a 600T, but you knew enough to ask about it here. Radiator screw holes are fairly delicate and care needs to be taken not to strip them. I suppose you may have gotten one with (several) badly manufactured holes, but I bet if no unusual strain was put on them they would have worked fine.
> On a side note, I picked up another SSD (a 60 GB Corsair). I now have my 60GB SATA II Partiot Inferno in a RAID 0 with the new 60 GB Corsair SATA II. My average read speed has gone from 246 MB/s to 461MB/s using HD Tune. After post my system is booting up in 10-15 seconds. I expect that to increase slightly as I use the machine over the next few months. I increased my boot drive capacity by double and my transfer rate by almost double. I'll have to keep my eye on this garbage collection thing though since this version of IRST does not support trim.
> On an even sider note: If anyone likes using Windows 7 Gadgets, the geniuses at Microsoft have decided they will no longer have the gallery available so you may not be able to get your favorite gadgets any more. They have one page left. They have decided that since the next version of Windows will no longer use these types of apps, that the people who purchased Windows 7 and payed for this feature should no longer be able to use it. I would hate to see them take a loss because of all the effort it took to let people upload and download gadgets.
> Now my favorite gadget is no longer available and I'm not too happy about it. I thought I had backed it up. Now every time I inadvertently go to use it I get a twang of being pi$$ed at MS again. but cest la vie.....
> So if you have some gadgets you love using, back them up or you will lose them on your next reinstall.


Yeah I did install the fans on the top, and while screwing it in the holes stripped, i didn't break it, its just messed up, plus the screws being too long. And yes, i asked about it here, knew to top mount the fans, and it stripped.
Oh, and there was absolutely no modding, just screwing the fans on from the top, and suddenly the hole stripped


----------



## vercomtech

I haven't played Guild Wars in years - I stopped right before I hit rank 10... I got tired of the over balancing that Arena.Net constantly did to the game.

I play the crap out of TF2 now, and am anxiously awaiting the release of Diablo 3... I have played Diablo 2 since the game first came out so many many years ago.


----------



## vercomtech

Just a copy/paste from my build log...

My Corsair AX1200 arrived today...


its funny though, how builds tend to always have those off-the-cuff changes due to the result of something not quite fitting the way you planned it originally, or a really good idea just hits you like a ton of bricks!



That is the styrfoam packing that the AX1200 was packaged with, and I instantly got the idea to use it as a vibration dampener + spacer for the front fan. It fit perfectly, and it made the fan even quieter when operating at low speed!

I'm also trying to get the hang of this new camera, and trying to work on my photography skills a bit... plus trying to do some wire-sleeving as well...


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have the original case as well, but I ordered the "dinky window" separately. I don't really understand what it is that you are asking. Are you asking if it's hard to get now? Or discontinued? I don't know, you'd have to ask Corsair if they still sell the Graphite case without the window. Even if it is discontinued, you could still order another side panel with no window in it.
> It's still available in Canada: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX30870
> .


Thanks a bunch, I just sent a message to Corsair to see if they're discontinued or not.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> My H100's screws that go through the fans are too long and hit the radiator, anyone else have this problem?


Go back a few pages, i had the same issue....i posted pics too. ill post more soon.


----------



## Xeonyxorich




----------



## Cantii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Just a question: maybe a good convo to start? obviously we all have pretty sweet machines, just wondering what everyone does with their machine!? You know game, fold, just browse, ect!!?
> just curious, ignore me if you want!!
> I game. Starcraft ll and bf3 and occasionally tf2!


Mostly gaming







Skyrim, millions of playthroughs of Mass Effect 1 and 2, among many others. I do some folding, too, for my buddy's team









Also, just picked up a CM Megaflow and stuck it in the front intake, fits like a glove - used rubber fan mounts, and it's super quiet, even at full speed. Replaced the rear exhaust with a Gelid Silent 12 1000 RPM, though it has this issue where it drops to 0 RPM randomly, then kicks back on. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> On an even sider note: If anyone likes using Windows 7 Gadgets, the geniuses at Microsoft have decided they will no longer have the gallery available so you may not be able to get your favorite gadgets any more. They have one page left. They have decided that since the next version of Windows will no longer use these types of apps, that the people who purchased Windows 7 and payed for this feature should no longer be able to use it. I would hate to see them take a loss because of all the effort it took to let people upload and download gadgets.
> 
> Now my favorite gadget is no longer available and I'm not too happy about it. I thought I had backed it up. Now every time I inadvertently go to use it I get a twang of being pi$$ed at MS again. but cest la vie.....
> 
> So if you have some gadgets you love using, back them up or you will lose them on your next reinstall.


I thought I was the only one still using them, and if you miss the sidebar from vista you can use Desktop Coral http://www.donationcoder.com/Software/Mouser/desktopcoral/index.html


----------



## Cantii

Arrrrgh. I wish GPU Meter would get updated to work with the 6000 series video cards. That makes me really sad, I want it


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

I'm on the verge of spraying the case of my 8800GTS 512 to match the 600T SE...

Just for a bit of fun. Worth it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> On an even sider note: If anyone likes using Windows 7 Gadgets, the geniuses at Microsoft have decided they will no longer have the gallery available so you may not be able to get your favorite gadgets any more. They have one page left. They have decided that since the next version of Windows will no longer use these types of apps, that the people who purchased Windows 7 and payed for this feature should no longer be able to use it. I would hate to see them take a loss because of all the effort it took to let people upload and download gadgets.
> Now my favorite gadget is no longer available and I'm not too happy about it. I thought I had backed it up. Now every time I inadvertently go to use it I get a twang of being pi$$ed at MS again. but cest la vie.....
> So if you have some gadgets you love using, back them up or you will lose them on your next reinstall.


http://www.myfavoritegadgets.info/ Has a couple of decent gadgets, local hosting on their site.


----------



## smckdwn989

here are a couple of pics of my 600T... This is before I change out the fans which are supposed to arrive today



















i stealthed the bluray writer, really simple but definitely improves the look of the front imo


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cantii*
> 
> Mostly gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim, millions of playthroughs of Mass Effect 1 and 2, among many others.


i have done the same thing with ME 1 && 2, just on xbox though








wish i had on pc but had xbox before i had a pc


----------



## mistasumo




----------



## wickedout

^^Looks good buddy!^^ I love my 600T! Just ordered me the i7 2700K to top off my rig for now! Oh I also added 8GB more of DDR3 ram. Next I think is a big ass monitor and maybe a few HD.


----------



## Dwhite56

Advise anyone? Will be working on it, replacing and remounting the H100, but for now i need wire management advice mostly.
Its my first, build ever, so hold the insults, just useful criticism













Oh, and the fans are on top for now


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Advise anyone? Will be working on it, replacing and remounting the H100, but for now i need wire management advice mostly.
> Its my first, build ever, so hold the insults, just useful criticism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the fans are on top for now


Take a peek at what some have done to their rigs right here on this thread! These cases are made for excellent cable management! I have my H100 mounted as you do with my fans pushing air into the case. Better for my CPU and GPU to stay cool! My set is ideal for me! I'd love to go push/pull and might in 2012!


----------



## Cantii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Advise anyone? Will be working on it, replacing and remounting the H100, but for now i need wire management advice mostly.
> Its my first, build ever, so hold the insults, just useful criticism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the fans are on top for now


The only advice I have is to remove one of the HDD cages and put the other one where you have the HDD racks (there's a slide for the cage, as well as bolt-down points for the thumb screws) and then put your excess power supply cables inside the box the cages were resting on. It'll look much better







You also might want to think about getting 4 fans for your H100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> i have done the same thing with ME 1 && 2, just on xbox though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish i had on pc but had xbox before i had a pc


I had both for Xbox, too, then I got ME2 free with Dragon Age 2. Then Steam was selling ME1 for like $3, so I snatched it up


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Its my first, build ever, so hold the insults, just useful criticism


The thing I love the most about this community, is that most tend to do just that, give useful hints over harsh insults.

In all honesty, step one would be to work up and get a fully modular power supply unit, like the AX750.

That way you can limit yourself to just the cables you do need, and even then you can experiment with making your own custom cables to exact lengths. Ontic is doing just that in his build, and in fact he has a pretty killer tutorial for beginners just like me


----------



## SodomySquirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> want to be friends?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Yeah, I agree with prortzman, lunch this saturday? lol


Only if you put out =p


----------



## mannyfc

Here's mine , hope you guys like it... bought it as a temporary case while trying to finish mine....now idk if I can go back lol, I really want to sleeve psu white. here it is , exuse Droid X camera.



and



constructive criticisms please


----------



## wickedout

Just keep it! Order NZXT sleeves online at Amazon and go all white. You might want give your other case a rest.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeonyxorich*


Your PSU is upside down. If you turn it the other way your PSU won't be competing for air with it and if a loose screw falls it won't short your PSU


----------



## mannyfc

sold out at local online store, I kinda want to sleeve the actual psu because behind the tray its a little wild


----------



## eThix

Reporting in


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Your PSU is upside down. If you turn it the other way your PSU won't be competing for air with it and if a loose screw falls it won't short your PSU


It's not wrong to have it that way really.
But the better choice would be to do the fans facing down.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xeonyxorich*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your PSU is upside down. If you turn it the other way your PSU won't be competing for air with it and if a loose screw falls it won't short your PSU
Click to expand...

There is no wrong or right way for the PSU. Competing for air, really the air flow in your case isn't that strong, if anything it will help dissipate heat building up in the area of the case with the least amount of air flow, under the GPU. Screw shorting out the psu, really, I have never had a screw fall out on my case. Have I dropped one inside, yes, but I turn my PC off if I'm doing anything inside the case. About the only real advantage of having the fan down is it gives you a couple more inches of cord on a bottom mounted case and the opposite for a top mounted case.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I thought I was the only one still using them, and if you miss the sidebar from vista you can use Desktop Coral http://www.donationcoder.com/Software/Mouser/desktopcoral/index.html


Thanks for that. I was lucky enough to find a site on the 'net that had a copy of the missing gadget. I have it backed up one one of my NASs and an external drive. I won't be losing it again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cantii*
> 
> Arrrrgh. I wish GPU Meter would get updated to work with the 6000 series video cards. That makes me really sad, I want it


I hear you. I was using it on my HD4870s and when I changed to HD6000 series it stopped working. Sucks....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> I'm on the verge of spraying the case of my 8800GTS 512 to match the 600T SE...
> 
> Just for a bit of fun. Worth it?
> 
> http://www.myfavoritegadgets.info/ Has a couple of decent gadgets, local hosting on their site.


Thanks a bunch. Bookmarked that page. As for the card, go for it. Do a good job and it will look great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Advise anyone? Will be working on it, replacing and remounting the H100, but for now i need wire management advice mostly.
> Its my first, build ever, so hold the insults, just useful criticism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the fans are on top for now


That's not so bad. Considering you don't have a modular psu I think you did not a bad job. Well done. I have made a few discoveries over the last week or so. It's likely others have already incorporated the changes I made to my cable management, but I've never been a particularly neat guy (not for lack of trying). I've redone the cables on my rig three or four times and I think this last one is the best. I started with the fan cables and tried to rout them in such as was as to make them semi permanent since I'm not planning on changing them any time soon (unless Corsair surprises us and produces the Link Commander). I removed all the controller fan cables since I wasn't using the stock controller. I routed all the front panel connectors down the middle with some of the fan cables.

On the PSU I installed the main power cables (2 x video card, 1 x CPU, 1 x mobo) and made loops (as others have done) on the rear area of the case. I used thick cable ties to tie these down tightly. Since I'll have this mobo for quite a while I should never have to remove those cables. I ran two drive cables up the middle with the fan/front panel connectors. One molex and one SATA for the optical drive (this cable is so long that I can even use one connector from it for one of my SSDs) and a second SATA power connector with just two connectors on it for my 2nd SSD and hard drive. The cables that rout down the middle are secured with thick cable ties (I got 100 large black cable ties for under $5.00 and 100 smaller ones for under $3.00 so I'm not ascared to use 'em). I took a piece of foam and used it to block the square hole at the bottom so I didn't have to do any tight turns to avoid it. Lastly were the SATA data cables. I mostly routed them direct since they seem to get changed around most often. It's not as nice as some other routing jobs I've seen but it's the best one I've done so far. On the front side I like to use the closest hole to the port and never skip over a hole to go to the next one. Having black cables helps a lot, and sleeving can can help too. You can always use dye or ink to make a coloured cable black where it's exposed on the board side of the case.

Pic:






@mannyfc

That looks great. A keeper for sure.

I agree it's best to mount the PSU with the fan facing down as the case was designed. Not only does it prevent your psu from using air from inside the case (helping keep the PSU cooler with fresh air) but it allows the cables to be closer to the inside, making extra length for those tight reaches behind the mobo plate and giving a generally tidier appearance. I have to agree about the screw thing too. Even if it doesn't short out the PSU, you'd have to take it apart to get the screw out. Better avoided.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Nicely done, here's another example to help out the wiring.


----------



## eThix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eThix*
> 
> Reporting in


Adding the cable work, took me like 3 hours to get it right. The side panel fits like it would be all empty back there









My plan is to replace the horrible front fan that sounds like a hair dryer and add some cold cathodes, still dont know what color its going to be. I was thinking UV + some random color or just all white / blue without UV. Talking about cathodes.. does anyone know where to get these inverterless cathodes in europe? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13051/lit-275/Lamptron_Inverterless_Cathode_Spectral_Bar_-_Blue.html#blank
Would really like to avoid ordering from the states due to the shipping fee beeing higher than the price of the cathodes


----------



## _TRU_

build log in sig. does that count?


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SodomySquirrel*
> 
> Only if you put out =p


dude i'd be gay for a day in order to get an $85 2700K, or we could just take the manly less gay route and have some beers,then u buy me one!


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eThix*
> 
> Reporting in


simple.sweet. exactly like mine!! like your taste!


----------



## eThix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> simple.sweet. exactly like mine!! like your taste!


Hey thanks!







I saw your rig a while back. Absolutely loved the color of your sleeves, goes so well with all the black.


----------



## protzman

Yea i was trying to be a little diff then the reg white or blue or black ya know?
i got the h100 now just never updated pics so ours are like identical lol, cept purple sleeves and purple lights!


----------



## Copyright

So I made some changes to mine. I moved to the H100 cooler and moved the drive bays around. I swapped in some diff fans and also got my MNPC window in which is by far my favorite mod. Added some white fan grills to keep the white theme going and of course my little trooper bobble head to protect all my parts! Sorry the pics are kinda crappy.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smckdwn989*
> 
> here are a couple of pics of my 600T... This is before I change out the fans which are supposed to arrive today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i stealthed the bluray writer, really simple but definitely improves the look of the front imo


I wouldn't mind you telling me where you got that sexy EVGA badge, if you know what I mean!


----------



## eThix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copyright*
> 
> So I made some changes to mine. I moved to the H100 cooler and moved the drive bays around. I swapped in some diff fans and also got my MNPC window in which is by far my favorite mod. Added some white fan grills to keep the white theme going and of course my little trooper bobble head to protect all my parts! Sorry the pics are kinda crappy.


Very nice, the white grills are a really nice touch. AC unit haha I like that, mine is a washing machine since day one. When I got it delivered and saw the huge package I was like uh wait a sec I didnt order a washing machine


----------



## Copyright

lol thx.. my g/f called it the a/c unit.... she just loves my hobbies


----------



## Patrikc8

Is it possible to put 2 120mm fans on the top?

Right now i have 4 120mm blowing on my GPU (intake) with the stock 200mm on the front (intake) and top (exaust) with a corsair H60 at the read as exasust

Also would you recommend putting a 120mm in the 5.25bays at the front too?

Thanks!


----------



## longroadtrip

Yes, you can put 2 120mm fans in the top...

I used a 120mm fan in my 5.25" bays..used a Xigmatek 3 to 4 bay converter..has a spot on the front for a 120mm fan.


----------



## bicen

Check my post here for information on drive bay options :] http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/3790#post_15281230

Here are some pictures of how I ended up doing the H100 pull push config. I managed to screw the one fan on top directly to the radiator, the 2nd fan I ended up using Velcro tabs, which worked wonderfully and are easy to remove for cleaning! To do this configuration I had to do a little cutting on the top plastic grill frame. But honestly, it was very easy and you don't even have to take off the grill off of the frame to make the cuts. I used a pair of wire cutters to cut at the edge along the frame, one cut and it pretty much snapped right at the joint.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Think corsair would void my warranty if plucked these led lights out of my 600T fans? That omniscient glow is driving me nuts.


----------



## yuisporing

Wanted to post some better pictures ~ Jeez, do I have enough LEDs?


----------



## _TRU_

here's mine


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copyright*
> 
> lol thx.. my g/f called it the a/c unit.... she just loves my hobbies


My GF calls it my storm trooper! Sometimes she calls it the space shuttle. This week I add a new CPU to it. The Intel core i7 2700K! Lol!


----------



## CloudPrime

I want to share mine, so here it is: My First Build

hope you will like it.. yoroshiku onegai shimasu..

cheers..


----------



## bicen

I think every guys girlfriend calls this case a Storm Trooper haha, at least mine has.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> here's mine


lol i had that desk, its a PIECE OF DUMP!
@ the time i spent all my money on comp parts and dint even think of a dest so i hit up wallmart:doh:


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> lol i had that desk, its a PIECE OF DUMP!
> @ the time i spent all my money on comp parts and dint even think of a dest so i hit up wallmart:doh:


LOL, that's exactly the same thing i did! i dont like it either, i'm going to change it soon.


----------



## twennywonn

Add me to the club


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicen*
> 
> I think every guys girlfriend calls this case a Storm Trooper haha, at least mine has.


You better tell her that Cooler Master makes that


----------



## Mergatroid

Man you guys are making some sweet systems.

@Qasual

I like the way you routed your front panel connectors. Great job keeping them out of the way.

@eThix

Wow. That looks really messy, but looking at it further you can see how good a job you did keeping everything flat. No wonder you got such a good fit. Nice job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copyright*
> 
> So I made some changes to mine. I moved to the H100 cooler and moved the drive bays around. I swapped in some diff fans and also got my MNPC window in which is by far my favorite mod. Added some white fan grills to keep the white theme going and of course my little trooper bobble head to protect all my parts! Sorry the pics are kinda crappy.


Lol, nice one. The trouper looks right at home in there.


----------



## mistasumo

almost complete. next project is to watercooled this bad boy


----------



## Darkcyde

^ What's the 3rd 6870 for? You can't tri fire 6870s so my guess is [email protected],BOINC, or rendering.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Man you guys are making some sweet systems.
> @Qasual
> I like the way you routed your front panel connectors. Great job keeping them out of the way.


Thanks. There's a lot more I can do but I just hit a point where I was content.
If you look close enough you'll see fan wires tucked in the top right haha.


----------



## vercomtech

Oh my - it's been almost 20 hours since anyone has shown this thread some love...


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Oh my - it's been almost 20 hours since anyone has shown this thread some love...


There ya go


----------



## Dwhite56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> There ya go


DROOOOOOOOLING RIGHT NOW, what lights are you using and where do you get the vynal?


----------



## androidd505

here are some pics of my rig I have been working on. It started as an upgrade and then ended up being a full blown new PC XD

_Full Specs as of Today (12-07-2011)_
*Case*: Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower
*Motherboard*: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ AMD 990FX
*CPU*: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban
*CPU Heatsink*: Corsair H100 Self contained liquid cooling setup
*RAM*: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance (White)
*HD*: 2x 3TB WD HD's
*Fan Controller*: NZXT Sentry LX
*Graphics*: 2 x SAPPHIRE 100311-2SR Radeon HD 6970
*PSU*: NZXT HALE90-1000-M 1000W
*OS*: Windows 7 with VMware desktop running Debian, Slackware 13.37,Ubuntu,Mint and Red Hat Trial
*Keyboard*: Logitech G19 Gaming KB
*Gaming Pad*: Logitech G13 Gaming Pad
*Monitors*: 2x LG Flatron IPS236 22" monitors
*Project Site*: Teknogeek.Org







This actually started with different RAM and different CPU Heatsink.
















I will hopefully have some benchmarks when I get around to gathering the data


----------



## vercomtech

Loved the Lego Star Wars - my kid loves them like you wouldn't believe. +rep for the display


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> DROOOOOOOOLING RIGHT NOW, what lights are you using and where do you get the vynal?


Im using 2 uv cold cathodes and 2 blue led strips..9 leds to each strip!


----------



## rgrwng

I just joined the forum, because i saw all the cool 600T's in the thread, so i thought i would upload my finished product, as well! i am new to the sleeved cable thing, and just started getting into cable management. i was doing well before, but i did not know how much better i could be until i took some time to learn.





Hope you folks like it! I have been getting compliments from the people i talk computers with, and they are the ones that suggested i upload to the communities. Thanks to Corsair and BitFenix for making affordable, quality awesomeness.


----------



## androidd505

Badass !! Colors are dope..


----------



## iLLGT3

Sick monitor setup.


----------



## protzman

@ rgwnd: 2 things.

Cool, really cool, but why the mATX board in a mid tower case?
and 2nd really hate to see so much beautiful cable hidden in the back!









REALLY nice overall!


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> It's not wrong to have it that way really.
> But the better choice would be to do the fans facing down.


Like you said, it's not wrong per se, but I don't see why you would mount it that way unless you're putting your tower on a carpet or something. Mounting it with the fan down is more advantageous for the reasons I stated.

Here is my source:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cooling-airflow-heatsink,3053-4.html

Scroll down to the third picture on the page and read the text below it as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Your PSU is upside down. If you turn it the other way your PSU won't be competing for air with it and if a loose screw falls it won't short your PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not wrong to have it that way really.
> But the better choice would be to do the fans facing down.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xeonyxorich*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your PSU is upside down. If you turn it the other way your PSU won't be competing for air with it and if a loose screw falls it won't short your PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no wrong or right way for the PSU. Competing for air, really the air flow in your case isn't that strong, if anything it will help dissipate heat building up in the area of the case with the least amount of air flow, under the GPU. Screw shorting out the psu, really, I have never had a screw fall out on my case. Have I dropped one inside, yes, but I turn my PC off if I'm doing anything inside the case. About the only real advantage of having the fan down is it gives you a couple more inches of cord on a bottom mounted case and the opposite for a top mounted case.
Click to expand...

I disagree about the cabling being the only advantage. And as for airflow, you can use convection to help you out or you can be counter productive and fight against it.

Also the thing about the screw, just because it has never happened to you doesn't mean it will never happen. I would rather it have no chance of happening at all. It is a precautionary measure.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cooling-airflow-heatsink,3053-4.html

Scroll down to the third picture on the page and read the text below it as well.


----------



## mistasumo




----------



## jdip

^Wow, sweet setup.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Like you said, it's not wrong per se, but I don't see why you would mount it that way unless you're putting your tower on a carpet or something. Mounting it with the fan down is more advantageous for the reasons I stated.
> Here is my source:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cooling-airflow-heatsink,3053-4.html
> Scroll down to the third picture on the page and read the text below it as well.
> I disagree about the cabling being the only advantage. And as for airflow, you can use convection to help you out or you can be counter productive and fight against it.
> Also the thing about the screw, just because it has never happened to you doesn't mean it will never happen. I would rather it have no chance of happening at all. It is a precautionary measure.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cooling-airflow-heatsink,3053-4.html
> Scroll down to the third picture on the page and read the text below it as well.


Although I agree with you about the PSU orientation and with your reasons, I have to point out that convection is a really tiny force compared to fans. It's takes little effort for fans to overcome convection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*
> 
> Re: Your RAID 0


Did you get a performance improvement over a single SSD when you set up your RAID0? Did you do any bench tests or fresh boot time comparisons? I'm curious to know if you get a performance improvement that makes the RAID 0 worth it? I have just set up a RAID0 with two 60GB SATA II SSDs and I get benches close to double speed, and a boot time that went from low 20s to low teens (almost halved). Do you know if you got any significant performance improvement over a single SSD?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Although I agree with you about the PSU orientation and with your reasons, I have to point out that convection is a really tiny force compared to fans. It's takes little effort for fans to overcome convection.


I agree, but I'm trying to form an argument here


----------



## protzman

@ mistasumo, that boot up is so sick, "welcome back commander" like you in a space ship









one suggestion tho, why not just put the big monitor in the middle of the two small ones?
just sayin!


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Did you get a performance improvement over a single SSD when you set up your RAID0? Did you do any bench tests or fresh boot time comparisons? I'm curious to know if you get a performance improvement that makes the RAID 0 worth it? I have just set up a RAID0 with two 60GB SATA II SSDs and I get benches close to double speed, and a boot time that went from low 20s to low teens (almost halved). Do you know if you got any significant performance improvement over a single SSD?


I remember reading somewhere that when you put SSD's in a RAID config, you lose TRIM capabilities.


----------



## baldo_1013




----------



## rgrwng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> @ rgwnd: 2 things.
> Cool, really cool, but why the mATX board in a mid tower case?
> and 2nd really hate to see so much beautiful cable hidden in the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY nice overall!


Thanks for the compliment! It was sitting on a test bench for over a year before i decided to get a case for it. i had not planned on getting a case for it, and leaving it on the bench, but i had decided to start using the bench for my LGA2011 build i was going to work on next year. However, i decided against it, backing out of it after seeing how good it looks at the moment.

I kept the mATX, because i was going to get a small case for it for LAN parties, and i did not want to lug the heavy steel test bench around all the time. the mATX board made the bench look really filled up and professional. the 600T is the first case i have had in 2 years, so i was expecting the mATX to fill it up.

as far as the amount of extra cabling in the back, i originally had the VGA cables hanging in the window space, so it obstructed the view and cast a shadow with the LEDs over the bottom, making it look unworthy. so i decided to show only how much i was actually using. i saw many builds just showing the bare minimum, and tried to replicate that. i am still unsure about whether to use the white. its a combo now, but i have enough cables to either all red or all white vga cables. so i am sure next week it will change again, as most of my wiring goes (changing every week).


*what the PC sat one for over a year, while i made alterations to the parts and layouts. when i needed the extra space, i moved it to a case when i felt it was ready to have a permanent seat.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


lol nice Autobot you have there.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip* lol nice Autobot you have there.


That's a Decepticon.


----------



## mistasumo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> @ mistasumo, that boot up is so sick, "welcome back commander" like you in a space ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one suggestion tho, why not just put the big monitor in the middle of the two small ones?
> just sayin!


lol that was the idea, but my cables were too short.

planning to get some longer extensions lol


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> That's a Decepticon.


Hahah oops, you're right.


----------



## Doc1355

Hey guys i need some help!
I want to make a 3d model of the 600t for testing some mods to see how it looks..But i cant find anywhere a 3d model of the 600t!

If you know where to find it plz help.
Also one more question: Which program should i use for it?


----------



## protzman

lol darkcyde, shut em down


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost complete. next project is to watercooled this bad boy


lol. Love all the corsair stuff in there.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Although I agree with you about the PSU orientation and with your reasons, I have to point out that convection is a really tiny force compared to fans. It's takes little effort for fans to overcome convection.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I'm trying to form an argument here
Click to expand...


----------



## Jamaican Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Im using 2 uv cold cathodes and 2 blue led strips..9 leds to each strip!


not being a pain, but where can i find UV cold cathodes? because i have been looking some uv lighting for a while now tahnkx


----------



## protzman

alright guys, so i have a little extra money that i wanna spend on my computer, nothing too big, but i just wanna make my computer better.
obviously there is a performance threshold at which i cant pass due to the current components, but i dont have enough to get like a new gpu or something.

Gimme some ideas i can do to make my computer a little better/ more fun


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Modder*
> 
> not being a pain, but where can i find UV cold cathodes? because i have been looking some uv lighting for a while now tahnkx


ill tell you what tho, DO NOT GET ANYTHING LOGYSIS!


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Modder*
> 
> not being a pain, but where can i find UV cold cathodes? because i have been looking some uv lighting for a while now tahnkx


There you go man!
Single: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/language/en/info/p149_Revoltec-Kaltlicht-Kathode-Single-UV---30cm.html
Twin Kit: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/language/en/info/p150_Revoltec-Kaltlicht-Kathoden-Twinset-UV---30cm.html


----------



## Jamaican Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> ill tell you what tho, DO NOT GET ANYTHING LOGYSIS!


Why not Logysis? pardon my ignorance. and when i search i am mostly coming across that brand.


----------



## Jamaican Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> There you go man!
> Single: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/language/en/info/p149_Revoltec-Kaltlicht-Kathode-Single-UV---30cm.html
> Twin Kit: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/language/en/info/p150_Revoltec-Kaltlicht-Kathoden-Twinset-UV---30cm.html


thanks much bro, however i am in Jamaica. So it's easier to shop from the US


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Modder*
> 
> thanks much bro, however i am in Jamaica. So it's easier to shop from the US


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=uv+cold+cathode&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## GoodInk

I know my Logysis CCFL's lasted longer than my NZXT LED's, in fact my LED''s lasted about 6 months, my CCFL's are over a year old and still work.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Modder*
> 
> Why not Logysis? pardon my ignorance. and when i search i am mostly coming across that brand.


not bright at all, nor constructed that good. worst 18 bucks ive ever spent on my pc


----------



## Jamaican Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=uv+cold+cathode&_sacat=See-All-Categories


Thanks bro, did a lil search there last nite as well, but didnt get as much results as ur link. will be getting them soon. i am about to get my 600t as well. have never been obsessed with a case b4 like i am now.

where did you get the vynel on your acrylic window. love the idea of teh clear case but don't wanna have the drive area showing. lobe your build


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Modder*
> 
> Why not Logysis? pardon my ignorance. and when i search i am mostly coming across that brand.
> 
> 
> 
> *not bright at all, nor constructed that good* . worst 18 bucks ive ever spent on my pc
Click to expand...

Compared to what?


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> alright guys, so i have a little extra money that i wanna spend on my computer, nothing too big, but i just wanna make my computer better.
> obviously there is a performance threshold at which i cant pass due to the current components, but i dont have enough to get like a new gpu or something.
> Gimme some ideas i can do to make my computer a little better/ more fun


A second monitor is always fun and cool!


----------



## Karney_S

1 5818k .JPG file


2 6064k .JPG file


3 4737k .JPG file


4 5364k .JPG file


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

I guys,
i want to show you a new pic of my rig =)
hope you like it ^^



i plan to mod the mosfet cooler of the GTX460


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Modder*
> 
> Thanks bro, did a lil search there last nite as well, but didnt get as much results as ur link. will be getting them soon. i am about to get my 600t as well. have never been obsessed with a case b4 like i am now.
> where did you get the vynel on your acrylic window. love the idea of teh clear case but don't wanna have the drive area showing. lobe your build


Its not on my window! Its a custom cover made by me like the one on the psu








I purchased the vinyl from Ebay


----------



## cruelntention

new member, may i be added

build is here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1182683/new-to-the-forum-and-first-build-in-approx-10-years


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that when you put SSD's in a RAID config, you lose TRIM capabilities.


That's right. You have to rely on the garbage collection on the drives themselves. Also, it's best to leave lots of empty space for wear leveling.

The next version of the Intel RST drivers are supposed to support Trim.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> A second monitor is always fun and cool!


I could never go back to one monitor.

Sweet builds guys, keep 'em coming....

Off for some more Skyrim....


----------



## rockcoeur

After checking this thread for about 3-4 months, I am proud to present my application!

I don't have any nice pics of the case, so I'll use this one for the moment:









Build log (Presently updating): http://www.overclock.net/t/1182987/the-beast-a-corsair-600t-build/0_20 Feel free to visit!


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> After checking this thread for about 3-4 months, I am proud to present my application!
> I don't have any nice pics of the case, so I'll use this one for the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log (Presently updating): http://www.overclock.net/t/1182987/the-beast-a-corsair-600t-build/0_20 Feel free to visit!


when i see a newegg box at my front door i just jizz in my pants


----------



## Jacrabby

How do i join?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacrabby*
> 
> 
> How do i join?


You just did it!


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> After checking this thread for about 3-4 months, I am proud to present my application!
> I don't have any nice pics of the case, so I'll use this one for the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log (Presently updating): http://www.overclock.net/t/1182987/the-beast-a-corsair-600t-build/0_20 Feel free to visit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i see a newegg box at my front door i just jizz in my pants
Click to expand...

What do you think is next to the box?


----------



## Linos

Small update, added the fan, led strip


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Linos*
> 
> Small update, added the fan, led strip


Nice!
What clock and temps you got?

Btw τώρα είδα ποιός είσαι! lolz


----------



## Linos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Nice!
> What clock and temps you got?
> Btw τώρα είδα ποιός είσαι! lolz


χεχε









4.125
~41 idle
~70 load
( room @ 25)


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> What do you think is next to the box?


HAHAHA your sick man


----------



## jdip

Awesome pics guys, keep em coming.


----------



## Cantii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacrabby*
> 
> 
> How do i join?


Nice! How did you get that Megaflow mounted to the side there? Definitely seems like it'd be better than 4x 120mm there, and quieter.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> HAHAHA your sick man


You're not the first person to tell me that!


----------



## Ensamada

I finally got off my lazy butt and decided to add my rig!









it's a work in progress, so don't mind the mess!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1134050/work-log-the-fliphaffengaffen


----------



## gbak

here is mine,good case,actually is huge,and very roomy

what 200 front fan you recommend ? its noisy,i already replaced the upper one,by 2xlian li 120mm


----------



## Mergatroid

I (and a few others) used a 200mm NZXT fan (166 CFM at full speed), but they are actually louder than the stock fans. However, if you turn their RPMs down they're a little quieter and still move as much or more air. Some people say they make a whining and have eliminated it by putting rubber washers between the fan and the case, however I don't get that noise with mine.

There's the NZXT "silent" 200mm fans but their air flow is only 89.5 CFM at 700 RPM while offering 20.16 dBA but they are rather expensive.

Unfortunately there seem to be a few "200mm" fans available but many of them don't use a standard mounting hole scheme (if there is such a thing for 200mm fans).

One guy modded the front for 2 x 120mm fans and did an awesome job (he drilled more vent holes and did a good job), however you could just cut the mesh out completely and cut a little more to accommodate 2 x 120 fans. Another guy mounted two 120s but didn't mod the mesh so half of one of the 120s was blocked. Personally I'd rather have the 200.

Since you have moved your drive cages you can use any thickness of 200mm fan. Some fans are too thick and will not fit between the front mesh and the stock-mounted drive cage without modding, but you don't have to worry about that. If you don't mind drilling screw holes in the front mesh you can pretty much use any fan you like (of course there's always double sided tape or Velcro).

The coolermaster ones look OK at 700 RPM with 110CFM and 19dBA. Xigmatek will likely fit without issue (I think they are the same fans that were in the original 600T) 800 RPM, 76 CFM, 19dBA but I never thought they moved a lot of air which is why I bought the 166 cfm NZXT fan (I have the original 600T).

If you find anything better, let us know..


----------



## Raedyn

I was looking at mods and found a simple solution that was used in a 650D. I like it because it gets the fans closer to the cards, they push more air than the 200mm fan alone does, and I get to keep the drives cages in their original spots. I used double-sided tape to secure them. The fans are 120mm Scythe Slip Stream. They are a little on the loud side, but I plan on replacing them with quieter fans in the future.


----------



## deafboy

Kind of the wrong place to put it but figured this might be the best place at the same time. lol.

Any of you that took a hard drive bay out and wouldn't mind parting with? I talked to George and he said I can call support and buy one there but I figured I'd see if anyone had one laying around that they weren't using that I could buy.

Got my build going but it'd be nice to get that put in there sooner rather than later.

Loving this case so far


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbak*
> 
> here is mine,good case,actually is huge,and very roomy
> what 200 front fan you recommend ? its noisy,i already replaced the upper one,by 2xlian li 120mm


Or you can go nuts with some sound dampening and for some huge CFM goodness like me









(Dark, i think this pic has already been linked so you dont have to re-link it)


----------



## Killermod1

Hoping to find a Idea for modding my whole front bezel??


----------



## Doc1355

Im making some new covers guys..next week you will have an update


----------



## jdip

If I add a second 6950 for CrossFire do you guys think I will have to change my window for the mesh to add a fan due to temps? Or will I be able to keep the window?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> If I add a second 6950 for CrossFire do you guys think I will have to change my window for the mesh to add a fan due to temps? Or will I be able to keep the window?


Do you have the hard disk cages on the stock position? Up and down? If yes just put a 120mm fan (or two) there to push air towards the cards and keep the window


----------



## neurovirus

Hey,

I'm planning to wc my 600t.

This is my first wc build so I was hoping you guys could help critique it.

I was thinking:

a phobya 200 in the front with an ap-181. is there a better fan?

the xspc ex240 on top. Is there a better 240 rad that would fit?

I want to put a 120 rad on the back exhaust port, but don't know what is a good thickness. Any rad rec?

I also want a 2x2 rad on the side mesh panel, but I haven't found one. I saw cesarNYC use one, does anyone know what it is? I PM'd him a couple ago and am still waiting for a response.

Thanks for your help.
Neuro


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Do you have the hard disk cages on the stock position? Up and down? If yes just put a 120mm fan (or two) there to push air towards the cards and keep the window


Nope I am currently only using one of the HDD cages and it is by the PSU. I guess heat will be an issue with the current configuration.


----------



## gbak

so thanks guys for the infos about the front fan,i installed coolermaster 200mm megaflow,its awesome !,now the case it is quiet,i removed the upper crap corsair 200mm,replaced by 2 x 120 noiseblocker s1
the airflow is very good,i keep the 2x6970 at 60-65c temp running bf3 2 hours...











*now next question*..









i plan to install the h100 at the upper point..do you think i will destroy the good airflow?
or i should go for h80,install it at the exhaust fan,and leave the 2 upper 120mm fans ,for the cooling of the xfire?
i dont want to mess up the airflow of the case,because then the 2x6970 they will start to scream..during the gaming

what is your suggestion? and if you have almost the same config with me..+ H100 installed,how about the temps of the Gpu's..


----------



## jdip

^Nice, are you using side panel fans for that CrossFire setup? Or just the solid/window panel?


----------



## gbak

no side fans,just the mesh side panel..yeap the temps are really good..i didn't expect that
the problem is ,i don't know what i should do with the H100 ..

look the temps now idle,cpu default ,fan controller low


----------



## eThix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbak*
> 
> so thanks guys for the infos about the front fan,i installed coolermaster 200mm megaflow,its awesome !,now the case it is quiet,i removed the upper crap corsair 200mm,replaced by 2 x 120 noiseblocker s1
> the airflow is very good,i keep the 2x6970 at 60-65c temp running bf3 2 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *now next question*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i plan to install the h100 at the upper point..do you think i will destroy the good airflow?
> or i should go for h80,install it at the exhaust fan,and leave the 2 upper 120mm fans ,for the cooling of the xfire?
> i dont want to mess up the airflow of the case,because then the 2x6970 they will start to scream..during the gaming
> what is your suggestion? and if you have almost the same config with me..+ H100 installed,how about the temps of the Gpu's..


It shouldnt mess up anything, just make the H100 exhaust hot air up top. Some people prefer it as an intake but you wont gain much by doing so I would say 3-4 degrees +/- and having it as an exhaust will make the rad stay clean aswell due to the front mesh having a dustfilter. Plus it will make a great room heater during winter


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Hey @ all

is ther anyone how can build an model of the 600T for Google Sketch up ?


----------



## Jamaican Modder

Guys i uploaded some pics of my modd of my cooler master V8, but i dont know how to get them posed in my reply

ok think i got it


----------



## eThix

Wow that looks amazing!


----------



## Jamaican Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eThix*
> 
> Wow that looks amazing!


tnx, much appreciated. will be updating as i go along but will be slow. I am all the way in Jamaica


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Modder*
> 
> tnx, much appreciated. will be updating as i go along but will be slow. I am all the way in Jamaica


what'd you just paint it?
spray paint or what? looks nice btw


----------



## KhanSW

Add me please









Sorry for the picture quality, only had my phone on hand at the time. First build for myself in over 10 years lol, I can't describe how happy I am to finally start building again


----------



## Linos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Modder*
> 
> Guys i uploaded some pics of my modd of my cooler master V8, but i dont know how to get them posed in my reply
> ok think i got it


Proper cooler for the case, looks amazing!


----------



## neau7Ill

such a clean build. this case just looks amazing cant wait for mine. would of been here today if it werent for the public holiday.


----------



## Mergatroid

If you guys get all your toys now what will be left for Santa to bring?


----------



## Jamaican Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> what'd you just paint it?
> spray paint or what? looks nice btw


Spray paint. had to give it a few coats based on the black plastic


----------



## chrischoi

Fan controller crapped out.

Thank you Corsair. Took a little longer than expected. But they took care of it.

Amazing! RAM_GUY is the man.


----------



## jdip

They sent you a whole new case because your fan controller broke?

Holy crap.


----------



## michael_sj123

Hi guys,

I'm probably going to buy the 600T Black after Christmas, right now I have a Antec DF-85 which doesn't have correct placement things for H100, does the 600T have mounting points in the top for a H100? Probably answers itself, but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Ingold

It's got the correct mounting pionts for a H100 setup in a pull configuration. If you want aother config ypu will need to look at mounting in other parts of the case or modding. There are a few video's on how to do this on youtube or 400 odd pages here with excellent tips.

cheers


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael_sj123*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm probably going to buy the 600T Black after Christmas, right now I have a Antec DF-85 which doesn't have correct placement things for H100, does the 600T have mounting points in the top for a H100? Probably answers itself, but better to be safe than sorry.


You're gonna end up mounting the rad inside and fans outside. Most people are pushing. I might try to cut mine open so I can place the rad outside and push.


----------



## Jamaican Modder

this is my modded cooler connected inside a 600t black, just wanted to show off the blue led


----------



## Marshmellow17

Heres my 600T SE build



http://imgur.com/lJBpz


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshmellow17*
> 
> Heres my 600T SE build
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lJBpz


Did you seriously just show your unique code to claim a copy of Dirt 3 to the interwebs -_-


----------



## rockcoeur

lawl


----------



## refskeg

How are most using their H100s in the top? As intake or exhaust?

Currently have default fan set up, ordering fans for the side soon and I'm curious if I should swap the H100 to exhaust after adding intake fans to the side.


----------



## Mergatroid

I'm using exhaust. My nemesis is dust and I can take a couple of c warmer CPU to cut down on dust.

I don't think that Dirt code will do anyone any good if it's already been used.

And I'm still POd that I bought two Sapphire 6950/70 cards about a month before they started offering the free Dirt codes.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm using exhaust. My nemesis is dust and I can take a couple of c warmer CPU to cut down on dust.
> I don't think that Dirt code will do anyone any good if it's already been used.
> And I'm still POd that I bought two Sapphire 6950/70 cards about a month before they started offering the free Dirt codes.


Just get a hold of the company and provide them SNs and pics of your cards and ask if they'll send you a card in the mail since you missed the offer. You would be surprised how much you can get if you just ask. Plus, it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Marshmellow17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Did you seriously just show your unique code to claim a copy of Dirt 3 to the interwebs -_-


Whoops, didn't intend on getting that picture in there. Either way, it's already been used and of no use to anyone.


----------



## twennywonn

Shes all finished.


----------



## Dorianime

I am Curious, but Do the LED's on a fan light up if the fan is connected to the fan Controller?


----------



## twennywonn

delete


----------



## twennywonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime*
> 
> I am Curious, but Do the LED's on a fan light up if the fan is connected to the fan Controller?


yes


----------



## Dorianime

Right on. When i got to the front panel IO I couldn't tell which was the positive and ground side of them. the only marking on them is an arrow.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm using exhaust. My nemesis is dust and I can take a couple of c warmer CPU to cut down on dust.
> I don't think that Dirt code will do anyone any good if it's already been used.
> And I'm still POd that I bought two Sapphire 6950/70 cards about a month before they started offering the free Dirt codes.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a hold of the company and provide them SNs and pics of your cards and ask if they'll send you a card in the mail since you missed the offer. You would be surprised how much you can get if you just ask. Plus, it doesn't hurt.
Click to expand...

Good point. Never hurts to ask....

@twennywonn

Very nice.


----------



## yuisporing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbak*
> 
> so thanks guys for the infos about the front fan,i installed coolermaster 200mm megaflow,its awesome !,now the case it is quiet,i removed the upper crap corsair 200mm,replaced by 2 x 120 noiseblocker s1
> the airflow is very good,i keep the 2x6970 at 60-65c temp running bf3 2 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *now next question*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i plan to install the h100 at the upper point..do you think i will destroy the good airflow?
> or i should go for h80,install it at the exhaust fan,and leave the 2 upper 120mm fans ,for the cooling of the xfire?
> i dont want to mess up the airflow of the case,because then the 2x6970 they will start to scream..during the gaming
> what is your suggestion? and if you have almost the same config with me..+ H100 installed,how about the temps of the Gpu's..


Question, does that 200mm cooler master fan work better than the stock Corsair 200mm fan? Wondering if it eliminates that whining sound the Corsair one makes since it's too close to the grill.


----------



## neau7Ill

hey guys i want to spray the tubes\pipes on a stock h100 cooler? can i do this or will it chip easily??







ive seen a case with white ones, just dont want to spoil it. and if i can recommendations on paint type? thx guys


----------



## Mergatroid

You could always try handlebar tape from a bike shop. They have different colours and you wouldn't have to worry about chipping.

Another possible solution is to use a dye. That should avoid chipping as well.


----------



## alw71

If I'm playing Battlefield 3 or any demanding game i have my case fans turned up to cool the gpu down but do i need to have my H100 on a high setting to cool cpu down or do games not heat the cpu up so much?
What is an acceptable temperature of a gpu when playing BF3 or similar games btw? Mine just about hits 70 sometimes and is around about 39 when just browsing.
I'd love a reply in this as its been confusing me for a while, cheers!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> You - I am just curious what the wattage per channel is on the fan controller that comes on the 600T...Thank you.
> 
> Technical Support - The fan controller is rated up to 0.5A, that will allow to run 6 watts per port


I know this has been discussed before but I figured I would put this here...


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Modder*
> 
> this is my modded cooler connected inside a 600t black, just wanted to show off the blue led


has no one noticed this? lol

See I think the Stock LED is not bright enough! plus I didn't even know it could be open









PS have you used up your Dirt 3 key? cus you kind of have it floating on the internet now lol


----------



## Doc1355

My new covers are ready guys but i already packed my PC so i cant put them on and take some photos...!
So my update goes to next year lol








December 26 im gonna be to Germany and December 29 its gonna arrive to me,im gonna build it as soon as possible


----------



## Qasual

Hey does anyone know how to replace that plastic platform that the HD cages sit on ?

There's four screws, but two of them I cannot get at and requires removing the bottom lip at the front of the case. Argh, only if it was as easy as removing the PSU dusk filter.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Hey does anyone know how to replace that plastic platform that the HD cages sit on ?
> There's four screws, but two of them I cannot get at and requires removing the bottom lip at the front of the case. Argh, only if it was as easy as removing the PSU dusk filter.


remove both side panels, you'll see i believe 4 white tabs on each side. GENTLY and ever so GENTLY pull those away and the front bezel will pull away. i had to work on mine for a good 30 mins because i was so scared to death of breaking one of those tabs. once u get the front off you'll have access to the other 2 screws.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71*
> 
> If I'm playing Battlefield 3 or any demanding game i have my case fans turned up to cool the gpu down but do i need to have my H100 on a high setting to cool cpu down or do games not heat the cpu up so much?
> What is an acceptable temperature of a gpu when playing BF3 or similar games btw? Mine just about hits 70 sometimes and is around about 39 when just browsing.
> I'd love a reply in this as its been confusing me for a while, cheers!


That all depends on the game you're running. Some give the gpu(s) a workout and some rely on the CPU more, and some beat the crap out of the video card(s) and the cpu. Your best bet is to have your temperature monitoring software available for you to look at while you're gaming. The best way to achieve this is to have more than one monitor. Otherwise you way find yourself switching back to desktop trying to glimpse a temperature before it changes. Games in windows do not stress the system like games full-screen do.

My video cards will run at between 50c and 65c when I'm playing Skyrim with all the settings maxed. The cards run around 75-90% usage. I am using Afterburner to alter the fan ramps so my fans run a little faster at lower temps. My CPU runs in the high 40s-low 50s as the game doesn't seem to stress it much. As for the cpu, I am not using the H100 block to control the H100 fans, but I was using it on medium when I did. That depends on what temps and noise level you are comfortable with.


----------



## alw71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That all depends on the game you're running. Some give the gpu(s) a workout and some rely on the CPU more, and some beat the crap out of the video card(s) and the cpu. Your best bet is to have your temperature monitoring software available for you to look at while you're gaming. The best way to achieve this is to have more than one monitor. Otherwise you way find yourself switching back to desktop trying to glimpse a temperature before it changes. Games in windows do not stress the system like games full-screen do.
> My video cards will run at between 50c and 65c when I'm playing Skyrim with all the settings maxed. The cards run around 75-90% usage. I am using Afterburner to alter the fan ramps so my fans run a little faster at lower temps. My CPU runs in the high 40s-low 50s as the game doesn't seem to stress it much. As for the cpu, I am not using the H100 block to control the H100 fans, but I was using it on medium when I did. That depends on what temps and noise level you are comfortable with.


I take it you changed the fans that came with it then? Or are the stock fans (is it) pmw and you have them plugged into the board.
I'm not changing any of the fans around until i can afford an acryli side panel but having the fans set higher at a lower temperature for now would be good. I take that i can do that in my Bios?
If anyone else is reading this its a P8z68 v pro. Is it easy to change fan speeds through bios? Total noob btw.


----------



## Jacrabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cantii*
> 
> Nice! How did you get that Megaflow mounted to the side there? Definitely seems like it'd be better than 4x 120mm there, and quieter.


Hi,

so sry for e late reply. I was away. Emm i just drill 4 holes through e mesh and fix in e spare rubber holes corsait provided with e 600t. Careful though, dun drill too big for e hole.


----------



## Jacrabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime*
> 
> has no one noticed this? lol
> See I think the Stock LED is not bright enough! plus I didn't even know it could be open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS have you used up your Dirt 3 key? cus you kind of have it floating on the internet now lol


Darn, u make me miss my V8 now. Lol.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> remove both side panels, you'll see i believe 4 white tabs on each side. GENTLY and ever so GENTLY pull those away and the front bezel will pull away. i had to work on mine for a good 30 mins because i was so scared to death of breaking one of those tabs. once u get the front off you'll have access to the other 2 screws.


I'll definitely do that and post some pictures!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71*
> 
> I take it you changed the fans that came with it then? Or are the stock fans (is it) pmw and you have them plugged into the board.
> I'm not changing any of the fans around until i can afford an acryli side panel but having the fans set higher at a lower temperature for now would be good. I take that i can do that in my Bios?
> If anyone else is reading this its a P8z68 v pro. Is it easy to change fan speeds through bios? Total noob btw.


Yes, I changed the fans to PWM. Actually, the stock fans are better than the fans I replaced them with but my mobo will not control 3-pin fans. If you want your mobo/BIOS to control your fans you would likely have to purchase some PWM fans (check your manual) because your board will also likely only control 4-pin fans. I've been looking for some good 2000 RPM + PWM 120mm fans that have a good static pressure for a rad, but I just can't seem to locate any in Canada. I really like PWM and I personally find it very unfortunate that more cases and coolers don't come with PWM even though so many mobos now will have three or four PWM fan headers. I think the cooler/case manufacturers need to get on the same page as the mobo manufacturers. 3-pin fans are so last century.

You could connect the H100 fans on your board anyway and run them at 100% all the time, but that would be a little on the loud side. A fan controller would allow for manual control, although personally I prefer some type of auto control (for my CPU cooler). The H100 block set on medium will most likely do a fine job for you until you decide if you want to change things around (PWM, Fan Controller or other).

You need to check your manual and see if your mobo will control 3-pin fans (it's unlikely). I would recommend the H100 block on the medium setting for best noise/performance.


----------



## dkev

I would like to join


----------



## alw71

Thanks for that Mergatroid. I actually have the same board as you but I'll take your word that it's hard to find these fans for our case and needs. I will just most likely wait and invest in this side panel come my birthday.
The inside of my case only seems to be a couple of degrees hoitter than yours when I'm playing games so I'm not going to panic about it.
One more question though, did you keep your stock fans on the case at front and back too. I ask this as it seems your a fan of the stocks on the H100.


----------



## Ingold

Might I be so bold as to suggest;

http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/case-fans/73/arctic-f-pwm.html?c=2183


----------



## Ensamada

So I decided that I should contribute a little more.


----------



## eThix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensamada*
> 
> So I decided that I should contribute a little more.


Is that the NZXT 120LB?


----------



## Ensamada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eThix*
> 
> Is that the NZXT 120LB?


yes they are. i liked that i can adjust the fan speed and plus they were white.









they flow pretty well and are quiet, but then again my 480 under load sounds like a f-18 taking off!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yes, I changed the fans to PWM. Actually, the stock fans are better than the fans I replaced them with but my mobo will not control 3-pin fans. If you want your mobo/BIOS to control your fans you would likely have to purchase some PWM fans (check your manual) because your board will also likely only control 4-pin fans. I've been looking for some good 2000 RPM + PWM 120mm fans that have a good static pressure for a rad, but I just can't seem to locate any in Canada. I really like PWM and I personally find it very unfortunate that more cases and coolers don't come with PWM even though so many mobos now will have three or four PWM fan headers. I think the cooler/case manufacturers need to get on the same page as the mobo manufacturers. 3-pin fans are so last century.
> You could connect the H100 fans on your board anyway and run them at 100% all the time, but that would be a little on the loud side. A fan controller would allow for manual control, although personally I prefer some type of auto control (for my CPU cooler). The H100 block set on medium will most likely do a fine job for you until you decide if you want to change things around (PWM, Fan Controller or other).
> You need to check your manual and see if your mobo will control 3-pin fans (it's unlikely). I would recommend the H100 block on the medium setting for best noise/performance.


Can I suggest some Akasa Viper fans, or Apaches?? They are both PWM, and have great static pressure. Have hydro dynamic bearings, and come pre-sleeved with some nice sleeving. The Vipers have a range of like 600-2000RPM, but have yellow blades. They look good, just not with my black/silver/blue scheme. But the Apaches come in solid black, and camo schemes, and have RPM range of 600-1300.

Personally I wished you could get the Vipers in black, but not the big of a deal.

If you want to go with some higher speed fans, you can do as I am thinking of doing. Getting some high speed GTs, and soldering on a 4th wire for the PWM control for free. Ehume did it here, and I bought a used AP-29 just to test for myself, which I have yet to do but it does have the 4th soldering point.

I would be using an Akasa Flexa, which is a 5 way PWM splitter with supplies its own power. That way I wouldnt overload my MOBOs fan header. My MOBO only has one.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71*
> 
> Thanks for that Mergatroid. I actually have the same board as you but I'll take your word that it's hard to find these fans for our case and needs. I will just most likely wait and invest in this side panel come my birthday.
> The inside of my case only seems to be a couple of degrees hoitter than yours when I'm playing games so I'm not going to panic about it.
> One more question though, did you keep your stock fans on the case at front and back too. I ask this as it seems your a fan of the stocks on the H100.


Actually case PWM fans are fairly easy to find, but PWM fans with good static pressure and that will run over 2000 RPM are not that easy to find (again, in Canada). I have been looking around and would grab some if I could find them.

I do like the stock H100 fans because they have high air flow and high static pressure and run over 2000 RPM. If they were PWM they would be perfect. They are noisy at high speeds, but then you can always reduce their speed.

I replaced the front fan with a 200mm NZXT fan that gets around 166 cfm. Again, this is a fairly noisy fan but it's connected to a fan controller so I can turn it down when I'm not gaming. It also required a mod to get the fan to fit. I cut a 120mm hole in the bottom of my case and added a 120mm intake fan so I have two intake fans. The 120mm fan helps cool the lower video card. I also added an intermediate fan (as plenty of others have done) between my bottom hard drive cage and the top optical drive bays (I removed the upper hard drive cage). This fan helps cool the upper video card. All my fans are connected to a fan controller (after market) so I can turn them all down when I don't need them. I'm still using the stock rear exhaust fan and I usually leave it turned down even when gaming. The H100 is set up as push/exhaust due to a mod I did on my case, so it is the major exhaust rout when playing games. Of course, I have those fans connected to the CPU_FAN header so they will speed up by themselves when the cpu starts warming up.

My video cards exhaust out the back of my system so I feel my current arrangement is best for my requirements, and for reducing dust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ingold*
> 
> Might I be so bold as to suggest;
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/case-fans/73/arctic-f-pwm.html?c=2183


Unfortunately those fans do not list their static pressure.

@goodtobeking

I have turned down GTs before because they were not PWM. I had no idea they had PWN circuitry pre-installed. Next time my local store has them in stock I will pick some up. Unfortunately they only have the 500 RPM silent GTs at the moment.

+1 for you. Has anyone checked the H100 fans to see if they have PWM hardware installed? I think I'll look into that.

I have taken an H100 fan apart. The armature is glued in, so I cannot remove it. Looking at the circuit board, you can see through it and it looks like there is a fourth solder pad. It could be for a PWM control wire but I'm not willing to risk wrecking the fan by pulling too hard on the armature. So, could be, but maybe not. Perhaps someone who doesn't care about wrecking their H100 fan can try pulling the armature out of one of the fans.


----------



## Mergatroid

Double post. sorry guys but different topic.

If anyone is planning on purchasing one of the new Corsair mice, hold off for a few more months at least. I just got the M90 and the software barely functions at all. None of the custom buttons will work in Skyrim, the profile LEDs don't work, and the mapping software will map buttons to keys but they still won't work in Skyrim. Others in their forums are complaining as well. Their software is just about the worst I have ever seen and should have been vastly improved before the product was released for sale.

I had thought since I liked my H100, H70 and H50 so much, and love my 600T that their mice would be awesome as well. The hardware is, but the software sucks. Logitech, Razer and even Saitek software is years ahead of the Corsair software (literally). Hold off. The mouse is awesome, but the software is the worst. If they don't do something before the new year I'm returning it.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> *snip*
> @goodtobeking
> I have turned down GTs before because they were not PWM. I had no idea they had PWN circuitry pre-installed. Next time my local store has them in stock I will pick some up. Unfortunately they only have the 500 RPM silent GTs at the moment.
> +1 for you. Has anyone checked the H100 fans to see if they have PWM hardware installed? I think I'll look into that.
> I have taken an H100 fan apart. The armature is glued in, so I cannot remove it. Looking at the circuit board, you can see through it and it looks like there is a fourth solder pad. It could be for a PWM control wire but I'm not willing to risk wrecking the fan by pulling too hard on the armature. So, could be, but maybe not. Perhaps someone who doesn't care about wrecking their H100 fan can try pulling the armature out of one of the fans.


From my understanding, only the highspeed versions have the PWM circuitry. Ehume tried it on his AP-15 I believe, and no spot to even solder to.


----------



## zhouz

My fan controller died, at first was stuck at min speed then just fully went out and wouldnt power any fans. I've been trying to RMA it for like two months now but support is super slow to respond and they plain just dont reply to mails sent to [email protected]

I currently have my H100 fans plugged into the H100 block (which, thanks corsair for making the fan wires too short to reach your own cooling block in your own case...) and the front and back case fans plugged into the MB.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhouz*
> 
> My fan controller died, at first was stuck at min speed then just fully went out and wouldnt power any fans. I've been trying to RMA it for like two months now but support is super slow to respond and they plain just dont reply to mails sent to [email protected]
> 
> I currently have my H100 fans plugged into the H100 block (which, thanks corsair for making the fan wires too short to reach your own cooling block in your own case...) and the front and back case fans plugged into the MB.


Have you checked your junk folder?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkev*
> 
> I would like to join


What front intake fan is that? And how does it do?


----------



## Jamaican Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime*
> 
> has no one noticed this? lol
> See I think the Stock LED is not bright enough! plus I didn't even know it could be open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS have you used up your Dirt 3 key? cus you kind of have it floating on the internet now lol


Tnx bro. love my new cooler colour. never liked the red leds. n since as im gonna b using th white 600 it will blend perfectly. that is not my DIRT key


----------



## Jamaican Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacrabby*
> 
> Darn, u make me miss my V8 now. Lol.


How did you like ur V8s performance

how do u like my version


----------



## Dwhite56

Sorry for the late response, but made a lot of those changes you suggested, completely rewired my system and took out one of the drive bays. It looks a lot better now, thanks


----------



## mistasumo

Purchase myself a New Camera Nikon D300s.

here a couple more shots of my Corsair Setup.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhouz*
> 
> My fan controller died, at first was stuck at min speed then just fully went out and wouldnt power any fans. I've been trying to RMA it for like two months now but support is super slow to respond and they plain just dont reply to mails sent to [email protected]
> I currently have my H100 fans plugged into the H100 block (which, thanks corsair for making the fan wires too short to reach your own cooling block in your own case...) and the front and back case fans plugged into the MB.


Try [email protected] That's Corsair George. Let him know you have not been seeing any response and he may be able to help you out.

On another note.

I had removed my AeroCool Strike X fan controller and installed a Zalman because I thought I had killed one of the five channels. I really like that controller even though it's a little basic on the functions. I had two fans plugged into one of the channels, and one day I was working on my system and when I put it back together that channel was running the fans at 100%. I was kicking myself because I knew I was taking a risk using two fans on that one channel (it's not the best fan controller).

So, I've had it at work for a couple of weeks and I finally got around to taking a look at it. Turns out the problem was shoddy manufacturing. When I first got the controller one channel didn't work and I had to resolder the output transistor. Turns out that the holes the transistors are soldered into are not plated through. So, I soldered all the transistors on the top and bottom of the board and all my channels work now. I checked the heatsinks and found there was basically no TIM. Whoever put the TIM on at the factory did such a bad job that there was only a little strip across the top of the transistor and that strip was dried up pretty good. They also used hot melt glue to hold the heatsinks in. Who uses hot melt on things that get very warm? So, I stripped all the heatsinks out, cleaned them and the transistors off and glued them down to the solder pad using thermal epoxy. I also added a decent helping of TIM so the heatsinks should actually do their job now. I've tested it and everything is working like new. As soon as I get time I will reinstall it and remove the Zalman (which is an OK fan controller but doesn't do temps). It'll be nice to have a spare kicking around now.


----------



## protzman

@ mista. nice workspace


----------



## dkev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> What front intake fan is that? And how does it do?


Its a CM Megaflow. And it works awesome. I wish I could get one to fit on the top but the Corsair fan does well enough for exhaust.


----------



## Dmitry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Going to be changing my Horrid tubes. But still, I'm proud of my work.
> This was my first watercooling build.


Which size of tube?


----------



## mannyfc

Got another card and another cooler for it, threw it on and in it went



o and added another yate right next to them because they are 480s


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitry*
> 
> Which size of tube?


1/2" ID tubing with a 1/8" thick wall


----------



## rasa123

Just got one a few days ago.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasa123*
> 
> Just got one a few days ago.


That's a creative placement for a fan controller. Wouldn't have thought of that!


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> That's a creative placement for a *fan controller*. Wouldn't have thought of that!


Lolwhat?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> That's a creative placement for a *fan controller*. Wouldn't have thought of that!
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwhat?
Click to expand...

Look at the HDD cage


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> That's a creative placement for a *fan controller*. Wouldn't have thought of that!
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwhat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the HDD cage
Click to expand...

Oh man..
So blind :S


----------



## Dwhite56

OK, I have a little over $500 to spend, what would be the best combination of things to get besides a fast SSD that would boost my performance the most, you should already be able to see my rig at the bottom. Thanks


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> OK, I have a little over $500 to spend, what would be the best combination of things to get besides a fast SSD that would boost my performance the most, you should already be able to see my rig at the bottom. Thanks


You sig rig is still not visible, but after the SSD, you should have ~$300 to spend on more gpu power.


----------



## GoodInk

Plus what do you use your rig for? A GPU may not help if you are not a gamer.


----------



## 1rareasian

hello all,

i've been lurking over a month and slowly buying parts for my new PC. Last full upgrade I had was in 2004, been a while. I finally got time over Xmas to put it all together. It's up and running for the last 3 days BUT I CAN'T get Surround option to work in 1680x1050 in all 3 monitors @ 59Hz. I"m still researching and debating either going with this VS a single Radeon 6970. I'm not a hardcore gamer, once in a while, but I'd like to have the option with the 3 monitors setup whether it be Surround or Eyefinity setup.











BTW, if you're wondering why the Corsair bracket is sideway, it's because it won't fit as it should be. I had put in a request from Corsair for replacement and it's on its way.

I'll also rearrange the wires and add some finishes touch in few weeks ahead.


----------



## GoodInk

I hate to say it because I'm not a fan of the ram fans, but that looks absolutely sick on the 2011 socket!







The colors all match very nicely too, I even like how the yellow helps off set the yellow cables on the PCI cables.


----------



## cruelntention

@1rareasian, that is an awesome build. I thought of setting it up exactly like yours minus the color scheme but instead chose to go z68 route. Very nicely done!!


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> new member, may i be added
> 
> build is here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1182683/new-to-the-forum-and-first-build-in-approx-10-years


Update, added 2 GT fans to my h80 set up and the computer is ever so silent. I also took the two 120 fans from the h80 and placed the up top as intake fans and unfortunately they sound like a chinook taking off at full speed. Will be installing my corsair memory airflows and new xfire bridge. Still working on cosmetic stuff atm. Seeing everyone's build gets my itch to keep upgrading this beast.

Have a happy new year!


----------



## wickedout

@1rareasian nice set up man! Looks great!


----------



## 1rareasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> @1rareasian, that is an awesome build. I thought of setting it up exactly like yours minus the color scheme but instead chose to go z68 route. Very nicely done!!


thanks.

i thought about going your route too but I couldn't passed up the discount on the CPU so took this route PLUS I don't upgrade often so tried to maximized this build for few years to come.


----------



## neau7Ill

very very jelly.. cant wait to continue my build, will only be doing that at end of jan tho. for now the case is a pretty nice paper weight. good job on the build:thumb:


----------



## neau7Ill

hey guys another quick question. im probably going to get thr asus maximus gene-z mobo.. i know its a tiny board but it has a massive heatsink right at the top,just wondering if it will catch the pull fans on the h100?? i realy hope it doesnt coz i dont want to cut adn modify the case. thx in advance


----------



## ssgtnubb

Bout to join this wonderful club, just ordered the white edition. Now the issue is just selling my Lian-Li, just realized I can't ask for an appraisal of it which kinda stinks but it is what it is.
@1rareasian - nice setup on that.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> hey guys another quick question. im probably going to get thr asus maximus gene-z mobo.. i know its a tiny board but it has a massive heatsink right at the top,just wondering if it will catch the pull fans on the h100?? i realy hope it doesnt coz i dont want to cut adn modify the case. thx in advance


On the 600T with a newer main board that has RAM sockets at the top you're unlikely to fit an H100 rad and a pair of fans inside the case. Some people have installed it by mounting the rad on an angle where the front of the rad is further away than the back of the rad, but you won't be able to install all the screws and the rad may be partially blocked at the rear.

The memory sockets on the asus maximus gene-z mobo look to be too close to the top of the board for both the rad and a set of fans unless you use the angular installation method or figure some type of mod to increase the space between the top of the board and the top of the case.

It's really unfortunate Corsair didn't make the case an additional 1/2" tall at the top. Note that the CPU power socket on the board can also interfere with mounting a rad and a fan inside at the top. If you look at this mobo you'll see that the CPU power socket is mounted right against the edge at the top of the board.


----------



## vercomtech

My processor arrived today, and I spent this evening powering up, getting a temporary hard drive loaded with Windows 7, and just getting a feel for the performance of the machine.

I also took 8GBs of memory from another build just so I could get this up and running, but will soon get the memory destined for this build









My list of pictures in the membership list is getting pretty lengthy, so I will just link the build log for the latest update pics, and I will post the final shot once I reach that point.

My next goal is to get a SSD, and then I will slowly work on getting the memory, memory fan, and second MATRIX GTX580


----------



## neau7Ill

argh.. well i guess ill have to do some customisation maybe fit the radiator at the bottom if the tubes will reach..ill play around and definately post pics dont think one 140mm push fan will cool this baby down enough although i wont be overclocking just yet. thank you good sir


----------



## TerraCota

Hi, add me to the club please! as soon as i finish my rig (well i don't have my processor here yet







) i will post some photos


----------



## NastyCircus

how can i jojn to the group?

i want to put my post. http://www.overclock.net/t/1193313/graphite-600t-200mm-fans

im new at this.

regard!!


----------



## NastyCircus

i want to put this post to the group

http://www.overclock.net/t/1193313/graphite-600t-200mm-fans

http://www.overclock.net/t/1193313/graphite-600t-200mm-fans


----------



## mannyfc

better pics than last time.... still need to get some extensions or sleeve this psu not sure yet.... new phone Droid Razr.. nice pics in daylight


----------



## kulbida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> better pics than last time.... still need to get some extensions or sleeve this psu not sure yet.... new phone Droid Razr.. nice pics in daylight


Nice rig, sir! I have the same case, I will post pics soon. What GPUs are you running?

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## mannyfc

two GTX480s with AXP's on them


----------



## dkev

Some better pics of my rig. It's not as beautiful as some of yours, but I like it. I also have a LED lighting kit on the way.


----------



## longroadtrip

You've got a nice clean build dkev!


----------



## bobbavet

FINALLY FINISHED!


























Got to have some cooling for me in BF3.




































WHAT YOU LOOKIN AT! :lol:









WHERES THE FREAKIN EWOK!


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> FINALLY FINISHED!


Now that is one sweet looking build!!


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Now that is one sweet looking build!!


Thanks champ. 8)


----------



## Dwhite56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> FINALLY FINISHED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to have some cooling for me in BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT YOU LOOKIN AT! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERES THE FREAKIN EWOK!


Hows the sabertooth??


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Hows the sabertooth??


Yeh it goes OK, even though it is lacking in some features. I've got a 24/7 OC of 4.5Ghz but that seems to be my limit with the board.

I know it can do 5 easily cause I bought it of a reputable O'clocker but th board is limited. It needs more stable power features for High OC.

But yeah I am happy with it.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*


This has to be one of the most awesome and cleanest build I saw! Good job mate! You well deserve this thumb!


----------



## bobbavet

Thankyou.







Yeh not bad for an x CM690 and CM690Adv fan. Corsair have won this round.









I'm hoping they bring out something similar based around the 800 series. I might consider going back to a custom WC loop then.

This will hold me out until the x78 platform arrives.


----------



## rockcoeur

Where can I get this awesome USB fan may I ask?


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Where can I get this awesome USB fan may I ask?


No probs

It is called a "Arctic Cooling Arctic Breeze Mobile".

Should be able to find on in Ca or US.

It's great on those warm days on the PC.


----------



## rockcoeur

Thanks!


----------



## NastyCircus

you can replace the leds from 200mm stock fan, and put into the coolermaster megaflow, i did that but, i put red led into 200mm corsair stockfan.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1193313/graphite-600t-200mm-fans#post_16083708


----------



## NastyCircus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter*
> 
> I ended up replacing the front 20cm with a Coolermaster Megaflow.
> 
> It does pull in A LOT more air than the stock fan, only problem is its blue and I preferred the white lol.
> 
> Going to replace the top 20cm next, most likely with 2 120mm fans that will fit in the area under the removable top cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that you had to unscrew the HDD stand from the bottom and to do that you need to remove the whole front panel which is held on my shoddy looking plastic tabs that I have no intention of breaking off. So for now, the stand stays.


*you can replace the leds from 200mm stock fan, and put into the coolermaster megaflow, i did that but, i put red led into 200mm corsair stockfan.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1193313/graphite-600t-200mm-fans#post_16083708


----------



## yujinrobot

I'm trying to move the HDD case back, like some of you.
There seems to be a two rail that i'm supposed to slide the case in but I can't do it....
two tabs goes into the holes on the case but back end is loose cuz it wont slide into the rail...


----------



## neau7Ill

@bobbavet- easily one of the cleanest prettiest mods ive seen since ive started lurking around here.. i wish i could get hold of white sleeving.. or better yet cables already sleeved individually and white (incompetent fool me) great build i just love the white ram modules definately on my wish lsit


----------



## NastyCircus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yujinrobot*
> 
> I'm trying to move the HDD case back, like some of you.
> There seems to be a two rail that i'm supposed to slide the case in but I can't do it....
> two tabs goes into the holes on the case but back end is loose cuz it wont slide into the rail...


In the position you have the HDD bay, you need to use a thumbscrews to remove easily an put a third hdd. OR drill new holes beside old ones. like 3 cm because the coolermaster megaflow. (im thinking about that, but i don't need more than 2hdd and 1 ssd)

regards.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Let me join the Club.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> @bobbavet- easily one of the cleanest prettiest mods ive seen since ive started lurking around here.. i wish i could get hold of white sleeving.. or better yet cables already sleeved individually and white (incompetent fool me) great build i just love the white ram modules definately on my wish lsit


You can just head over to frozencpu.com or search for braided cables already made and they have them in white


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*


I really like the cable management you did on your desk. Super clean! Very nice build too! We can see you didn't rush it!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> FINALLY FINISHED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the sabertooth??
Click to expand...

You had to repost ALL THOSE PICTURES just to say "Hows the sabertooth??"

I mean, REALLY? I honestly don't understand people some times.


----------



## Dwhite56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You had to repost ALL THOSE PICTURES just to say "Hows the sabertooth??"
> I mean, REALLY? I honestly don't understand people some times.


Dont know how to only post part of it, I havn't exactly been on this for years.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the cable management you did on your desk. Super clean! Very nice build too! We can see you didn't rush it!
Click to expand...

Thanks!







it took me days to figure it out. Lots of udjustments and re arranging and hiding.


----------



## turbogeek

my submission for membership.
pics are a couple weeks outdated (e8400/Asus P5E pictured) and has now been updated with ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, i5 2500k, and 16GB Corsair Vengeance ram.
Have had this case for about a year now. Replaced a CM690 (v1.0). The CM690 was nice, but this case is a dream. Absolutely love it.

More mods in the works including full re-wiring/sleeving and some acrylic work with pics to come.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> You can just head over to frozencpu.com or search for braided cables already made and they have them in white


Yeah I got mine cheap on FleaBay.


----------



## neau7Ill

to ship to south africa will be a horid expierence







i found a local retailer that sells NZXT extention cables.. question is does it plug straight into the mobo cable(24pin) or do i need a modular psu?


----------



## protzman

@ bobavet, pretty dang cool bro, the big decal on the mesh side really adds to it, as for the other one, ya know its w/e







but really like it over all, nice to see a really clean build every now and then. kinda like mine, i like to think its pretty clean, may not be expensive but looks alright









@ Specter_phi........... do you really sit with you computer right in the freaking way of your leg room? hahha that must be incredibly inconvenient and uncomfortable for those 4+ hour nights?


----------



## Drummerguns12

Just got the 600t SE. Its really clean and smooth looking.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You had to repost ALL THOSE PICTURES just to say "Hows the sabertooth??"
> I mean, REALLY? I honestly don't understand people some times.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how to only post part of it, I havn't exactly been on this for years.
Click to expand...

"Delete" or "backspace". Just like a word processor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> my submission for membership.
> pics are a couple weeks outdated (e8400/Asus P5E pictured) and has now been updated with ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, i5 2500k, and 16GB Corsair Vengeance ram.
> Have had this case for about a year now. Replaced a CM690 (v1.0). The CM690 was nice, but this case is a dream. Absolutely love it.
> More mods in the works including full re-wiring/sleeving and some acrylic work with pics to come.


Very nice. Where did you get your window done? It's a nice change from the stock window and the all-clear side panels. Good job. Note you would get a lot better airflow for your video cards if you just remove the upper hard drive cage since you're not using it anyway. (you could remove it and mount it on the bottom of the case in front of the psu or just leave it out).


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> "Delete" or "backspace". Just like a word processor.


Your dating yourself Merg!








Of course, I still have my TRS-80, IIc, IIe, and my C64...

On a side note...ordered the parts to revive my 600t!


----------



## Mergatroid

Come now, MS Word is a word processor.


----------



## NastyCircus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1194645/corsair-custom-sticker


----------



## NastyCircus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NastyCircus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1194645/corsair-custom-sticker


Everything in my 600t are black and red, so i modified my HX850 power supply sticker.

this is the original design from the official corsair guide. (i did not for commercial purposes )


----------



## [X]Outlaw

My sig rig



http://www.overclock.net/t/1086498/my-sandy-bridge-build-2600k


----------



## rockcoeur

God that power supply is sexy!


----------



## Mergatroid

Those coolers seem to go well with this case.


----------



## turbogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Where did you get your window done?


window is home made style. I was feeling the subtle polygonal shape of the 600T and carried it over to the window.
As for the HDD cages, I'm either about to do some serious tweaks with acrylic and some extra fans or just remove them and get a bay adapter.
Also, I was really thinking about doing full custom WC, but I'm really just a part time hobbyist and think it would be sufficient/prudent to get an H100 and call it a day.


----------



## Kalcifer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> FINALLY FINISHED!


Very nice build bobbavet.

What fans are those in white on the mesh panel?

Cheers


----------



## maxidream

please i have corsair 600 and h100 i cant put 4 fan just 2 fan top the case and in the bottom h100 i cant put 2 other fan how can help me


----------



## NastyCircus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxidream*
> 
> please i have corsair 600 and h100 i cant put 4 fan just 2 fan top the case and in the bottom h100 i cant put 2 other fan how can help me


you put 2 120mm with the radiator inside the case, an another 2 on top, "ouside".

http://www.overclock.net/t/1159337/h100-in-600t

http://www.overclock.net/t/1159337/h100-in-600t


----------



## eThix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[X]Outlaw*
> 
> My sig rig
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1086498/my-sandy-bridge-build-2600k


The PSU looks classy. How's the noise level of the 200mm NZXT compared to the stock Corsair?


----------



## [X]Outlaw

Thanks for the comments









The stock 200mm fan is considerably quieter than the NZXT.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> @ Specter_phi........... do you really sit with you computer right in the freaking way of your leg room? hahha that must be incredibly inconvenient and uncomfortable for those 4+ hour nights?


Yeah, i had no other place to put my chassis. I just spread my legs to both sides of the chassis while gaming.


----------



## rockcoeur

That must be pretty uncomfortable...


----------



## Dwhite56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[X]Outlaw*
> 
> My sig rig
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1086498/my-sandy-bridge-build-2600k


What are your settings to get to 5ghz?? I have the same board/processor


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalcifer*
> 
> Very nice build bobbavet.
> What fans are those in white on the mesh panel?
> Cheers


GELID Silent 12 120mm Silent Fan


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxidream*
> 
> please i have corsair 600 and h100 i cant put 4 fan just 2 fan top the case and in the bottom h100 i cant put 2 other fan how can help me


I am considering trying these. Only 12mm or 1/2" thickness

Scythe Slipstream Slim


----------



## theturbofd

Been thinking of selling my phantom and grabbing one of these


----------



## [X]Outlaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> What are your settings to get to 5ghz?? I have the same board/processor


I just changed the multiplier and left everything else on auto. I ran it for 2 days like this and it was stable at 5Ghz running the Prime Blend test.
However I didn't leave it at 5Ghz. I just wasnt comfortable with 85-87*C temps and the Vcore was spiking over 1.5v often enough for me to be concerned.
Yes I know I could go in and tweak everything manually to bring the voltage and by extension the temps down but I'm just not bothered to.

After the first couple days since I built the system I'v had it running at 4.5Ghz with everything set to Auto. The Vcore never goes above 1.288V and the temp never goes above 62*C running. I tested this by running Prime Blend test 24/7 for two days as I did when I had the system configured to 5Ghz. My ambient temperature range during the day is 25*C-32*C. I currently have this machine in a room without air conditioning.

Needless to say I am way more comfortable running at the latter voltage and temperate. This is my main system for all my design and development work (Software Development, CAD, CAM) and I'm really satisfied with the performance, she takes anything I throw at her










My philosophy when tuning a system is to find the maximum stable speed I could squeeze out of it then back of to a point where my temperatures are acceptable to me.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> That must be pretty uncomfortable...


Yup. Not until i Transfer to a new and a bit bigger condo.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Where did you get your window done?
> 
> 
> 
> window is home made style. I was feeling the subtle polygonal shape of the 600T and carried it over to the window.
> As for the HDD cages, I'm either about to do some serious tweaks with acrylic and some extra fans or just remove them and get a bay adapter.
> Also, I was really thinking about doing full custom WC, but I'm really just a part time hobbyist and think it would be sufficient/prudent to get an H100 and call it a day.
Click to expand...

What did you use for the trim in your window hole?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxidream*
> 
> please i have corsair 600 and h100 i cant put 4 fan just 2 fan top the case and in the bottom h100 i cant put 2 other fan how can help me


The 600T does not support the H100 with 4 fans unless you mod in some way.

Some people install it crooked, with the front further away from the motherboard than the rear is. If you do this you won't be able to install all the screws, part of your radiator will be obstructed, and the top fans will have to be held in (at least partially) with Velcro.

If you don't want to do that, then you have to settle for 2 fans (which is why Corsair sells it with two fans). Corsair (Corsair George) says you will only get about 1c difference between push and push/pull. Some people dispute this because Corsair did their tests in a lab. I haven't tested this myself.

If you do not want to mod, you will have to put your two fans in the top fan compartment and the radiator inside the case. If you mount it like this, your fans will have to either be push/intake (dust problems) or pull/exhaust (slightly higher temp by a couple of degrees).

The only other solution is a more serious mod and an older socket 775 motherboard that has the RAM mounted lower on the board. You MAY be able to find some type of newer board with the RAM mounted low enough to allow both the RAM and rad to fit, but I doubt it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[X]Outlaw*
> 
> Thanks for the comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock 200mm fan is considerably quieter than the NZXT.


Until you use a fan controller to turn the RPM of the NZXT fan down. Note also that at full speed, the NZXT fan moves more than twice as much air as the stock fans do (166 CFM). I use the same fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> I am considering trying these. Only 12mm or 1/2" thickness
> Scythe Slipstream Slim


Those fans are so crappy they will just hinder the operation of your other fans. We discussed this about 200 pages ago.


----------



## [X]Outlaw

Yep using a fan controller to throttle the NZXT fan brings it down to a whisper. Even though I have a fan controller I just run everything full blast...the noise doesn't bother me.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Just seen this thread. Here is my White Edition that I think is one of the sweetest looking cases out there.





As you can see below in my sig all the components in my system.

Also, just wanted to let the OP know that the white case is a white edition not a snow edition. That is the thermaltake level 10 case.

Corsair considers their white case the white edition. Not snow edition.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Has anyone had a problem with the fan controller on this case. I installed 4 protechnic 3200rpm 4-pin fans to in and it burnt out. Now the fans speeds dont go from low to high, they go from medium to high and thats it. I cant get the fans to run at a low speed anymore.

I tried to reinstall the stock fans on the fan controller and same thing. I can no longer get a slow fan speed out fo the fan controller.

Anyone else have any issues like this?


----------



## Mergatroid

@mikezachlowe2004

And here I thought the white version was the SE (Special Edition). I don't see "Snow Edition" anywhere on the op.

@mikezachlowe2004

Yes, some people have had a problem with the fan controller on these cases. They use tiny little transistors which, IMAO, are not adequate. However, it seems to work for most people but most people don't put any more than the stock fans in.


----------



## cruelntention

added some new things to pc that i got over the holidays.

added 2 AP-15 GT fans to the H80, corsair airflow 2, new crossfire bridge, and removed the stock corsair h80 fans to the top sucking in air. (which those 2 on full blast sound like a chinook heli taking off.)



http://imgur.com/hkTxl




http://imgur.com/U1QTe




http://imgur.com/UHGPf


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> @mikezachlowe2004
> And here I thought the white version was the SE (Special Edition). I don't see "Snow Edition" anywhere on the op.
> @mikezachlowe2004
> Yes, some people have had a problem with the fan controller on these cases. They use tiny little transistors which, IMAO, are not adequate. However, it seems to work for most people but most people don't put any more than the stock fans in.


Oh thank you. I noticed you had SE listed in the starter thread. Thats what I thought meant snow edition. Thank you for clearing that up. I didn't see anything on corsair site that said special edition but i could definitely be wrong cause I wasn't looking for it.

Thank you for the info on the fan controller. I talked to corsair about replacing the fan controller. They said that I shouldn't have any problems connectiing other kinds of fans. they said they would replace it but that I would have to send in mine first and I cant really go without four fans. Although I may be able to hook them up another way.

Thanks for the help. I have a very nice cooling setup on this case that I will share with you guys once I get some better pics.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[X]Outlaw*
> 
> I'm really satisfied with the performance, she takes anything I throw at her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My philosophy when tuning a system is to find the maximum stable speed I could squeeze out of it then back of to a point where my temperatures are acceptable to me.


My thoughts as well.

With my settings, there's general purpose settings, and then there's benchmark settings.

It is also during benchmarking that i crank my 300CFM front intake fan up to full speed.


----------



## neau7Ill

what is the easiest way to remove the plastic support on the top removable mesh panel thingy? if i remove it will it fit two 140mm fans? also a very noob question but how do i create those fancy build logs


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> what is the easiest way to remove the plastic support on the top removable mesh panel thingy? if i remove it will it fit two 140mm fans? also a very noob question but how do i create those fancy build logs


You have to take the front and rear bezels off FIRST in order to remove the top.

I am not a pro at making build logs, but i just usually just look at a few to find format ideas I like.


----------



## turbogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> What did you use for the trim in your window hole?


It's actually one continuous piece of very thin automotive vacuum tubing that I carefully split down the entire length with a razor blade, then lightly dabbed inside the incision with super glue. That u-channel trim stuff does not do sharp radii (and especially external radii) very well but the fine vacuum tubing is extremely flexible.


----------



## neau7Ill

lol not the whole top panel.. that mesh panel has those plastic bars or what what that touches the fan if installed from to? how can i cut that out without making a complete mess of it?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> lol not the whole top panel.. that mesh panel has those plastic bars or what what that touches the fan if installed from to? how can i cut that out without making a complete mess of it?


I dont think you can fit 140mm fans up top but you should be able to cut that plastic support bars on the mesh with a razor blade. there is only room up top for one 200mm or two 120mm. You can probably fit one 140mm up top but I dont think you will be able to squeeze two 140mm in there without making a pretty serious mod to your case.


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I dont think you can fit 140mm fans up top but you should be able to cut that plastic support bars on the mesh with a razor blade. there is only room up top for one 200mm or two 120mm. You can probably fit one 140mm up top but I dont think you will be able to squeeze two 140mm in there without making a pretty serious mod to your case.


TA.. i found a way to remove the whole girdle.. was scared of snapping those bent over pieces.. but yea for now i only have 1 x 140 mm fan up there it looks good dont know if it will be efficient.. but like a said earlier om not OC'n just yet so its better than a case full of dust. pics to follow soon


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> added some new things to pc that i got over the holidays.
> added 2 AP-15 GT fans to the H80, corsair airflow 2, new crossfire bridge, and removed the stock corsair h80 fans to the top sucking in air. (which those 2 on full blast sound like a chinook heli taking off.)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hkTxl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/U1QTe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UHGPf




I would like to do this kind of sleeving on my system. Where did you buy the sleeving? I would like to put it on my system here with red sleeving.

Also, thought I would let you know, you might have a neeter looking case if you flipped your rad upside down like mine in the pic. I dont think the 200mm at the top will get in the way and it will help by not bending your rad hoses so much. Just a thought.

Also, I put the fan thats on the back of the rad behind the case rather than in it and it gave me much more room to work with. I will try to get some more pics so you can see more clearly.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> lol not the whole top panel.. that mesh panel has those plastic bars or what what that touches the fan if installed from to? how can i cut that out without making a complete mess of it?


My bad - I thought you meant the entire top assembly, panel and all.

If you use short needle-nose pliers, you can carefully bend the mesh tabs away from the plastic frame, which will allow you to trim the plastic. I used a pair of these to do most of my cutting.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I would like to do this kind of sleeving on my system. Where did you buy the sleeving? I would like to put it on my system here with red sleeving.
> Also, thought I would let you know, you might have a neeter looking case if you flipped your rad upside down like mine in the pic. I dont think the 200mm at the top will get in the way and it will help by not bending your rad hoses so much. Just a thought.
> Also, I put the fan thats on the back of the rad behind the case rather than in it and it gave me much more room to work with. I will try to get some more pics so you can see more clearly.


for the sleeving you can go to http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g2/c473/list/p1/Cables-ModRight_CableRight_-_Single_Braids.html?id=rqfRgF98

i originally did have my h80 set up like how you did, but when i went to put on my GT fans, and went to install the h80 again one of the pipes kinked so i had to move to how i have it now. not exactly pleased but it's still functional. i'll be getting rid of it for a true wc option once i get referenced video cards.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

@ mikezachlowe2004

you can use this one









http://www.mdpc-x.com/

or

http://de.mdpc-x.com/


----------



## Simonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> @ mikezachlowe2004
> you can use this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mdpc-x.com/
> or
> http://de.mdpc-x.com/


MDPC-X sleeving is amazing. Well worth the price and the wait. I need to order some more to redo a few of my PSU cables.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

It looks like I might have to sell my system cause my sister totaled my car today and I really need the money now.

If anyone is looking for a system like mine or knows someone that is, make me an offer.

I hate to do this cause I love my system and I put all that time and effort into building just how I want it but I definitely need the money now.


----------



## mwayne5

Got in some blue anodized thumbscrews for my pci slots, blue pcie power cables, and a blue exhaust fan to match my blue white theme a little more. Sorry for crappy pics, they were taken from my phone.




I got blue motherboard screws...but I bought the wrong size









I'm kinda glad that the blue power cables were darker than I thought they were going to be, they match the blue pcb on my 460s, which always kinda stood out to me.


----------



## neau7Ill

Got in some blue anodized thumbscrews for my pci slots, blue pcie power cables, and a blue exhaust fan to match my blue white theme a little more. Sorry for crappy pics, they were taken from my phone
I got blue motherboard screws...but I bought the wrong size








I'm kinda glad that the blue power cables were darker than I thought they were going to be, they match the blue pcb on my 460s, which always kinda stood out to me.[/quote]








very nice


----------



## turbogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*


looks pretty good! You should def. try and get some high res photos. Want to see more!


----------



## GRat

Ok here is my rig too!


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Got in some blue anodized thumbscrews for my pci slots, blue pcie power cables, and a blue exhaust fan to match my blue white theme a little more. Sorry for crappy pics, they were taken from my phone.
> 
> 
> I got blue motherboard screws...but I bought the wrong size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda glad that the blue power cables were darker than I thought they were going to be, they match the blue pcb on my 460s, which always kinda stood out to me.


This is really nice man. I like it. Very nice theme.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Oh thank you. I noticed you had SE listed in the starter thread. Thats what I thought meant snow edition. Thank you for clearing that up. I didn't see anything on corsair site that said special edition but i could definitely be wrong cause I wasn't looking for it.
> 
> Thank you for the info on the fan controller. I talked to corsair about replacing the fan controller. They said that I shouldn't have any problems connectiing other kinds of fans. they said they would replace it but that I would have to send in mine first and I cant really go without four fans. Although I may be able to hook them up another way.
> 
> Thanks for the help. I have a very nice cooling setup on this case that I will share with you guys once I get some better pics.


Actually, I didn't create this thread. Here's a link to the Corsair description of the SE:

http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/graphite-series-pc-case/special-edition-white-graphite-series-600t-mid-tower-case.html

You should be able to use 3-pin to molex adapters so you can connect your fans direct to the PSU. Since you have an H80 I don't think going without fans for a short period of time should cause any damage. In your position, I would just leave the side panel off until the replacement came in. However, I would recommend using an after market fan controller as they seem much more robust and use larger transistors and heatsinks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> what is the easiest way to remove the plastic support on the top removable mesh panel thingy? if i remove it will it fit two 140mm fans? also a very noob question but how do i create those fancy build logs


If you remove the mesh and look under you can see the mesh is held in with bent tabs. You can unbend the tabs and remove the mesh. At this point it's really your choice on how to remove the parts of the frame you don't want. I used a Dremel on mine. I have not tried a 140mm fan but personally I don't think it will fit in the rear position without removing too much of the plastic from the mesh frame at the back. Also, don't get anything thicker than 25mm or it may not fit under the mesh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> It's actually one continuous piece of very thin automotive vacuum tubing that I carefully split down the entire length with a razor blade, then lightly dabbed inside the incision with super glue. That u-channel trim stuff does not do sharp radii (and especially external radii) very well but the fine vacuum tubing is extremely flexible.


That's great. I have a spare side panel here and I will consider your solution. It really turned out well on your case. That's a great find (++).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> It looks like I might have to sell my system cause my sister totaled my car today and I really need the money now.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a system like mine or knows someone that is, make me an offer.
> 
> I hate to do this cause I love my system and I put all that time and effort into building just how I want it but I definitely need the money now.


That really sucks man. Why isn't your sister paying for this? Seems if she borrowed your car she should be responsible for any damage or related costs. Family....sheesh....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRat*
> 
> Ok here is my rig too!


That's a very clean build. Nice cable management. I guess you're using an external optical drive?

Hey, did anyone else get a freaking ad emailed to them? I think maybe ocn needs to fix their spam filter. If there's any hackers here, feel free to DDOS netetrader.com.


----------



## neau7Ill

Taank you, thats what i ended up doing im just not a fan of bending things as i know if you put in a lil bit too much muscle they tend to break.. but the 140mm fits perfectly in the middle with the other two 120mm in the case. but i am going to replace the stock h100 fans they are way too noisy.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pejaten10*
> 
> A month ago bought this great case. And it's a pleasure to do mod on this case. Such a beautiful case. Minimalist and mature in design, and great cable management.
> For those of you that complain about side window, just do little workout, it's really fun to do case modding. Corsair has outdone them self this time.
> 
> Here are the pictures :


This is OutSTANDING...Talented!


----------



## confed

anyone know if the original mesh side panel is setup to allow anything other than 4 120mm fans? I would like to keep noise to a minimum and wouldnt mind throwing a 200 in there but i am not sure if it would fit or if i had to mod it.


----------



## Cantii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> anyone know if the original mesh side panel is setup to allow anything other than 4 120mm fans? I would like to keep noise to a minimum and wouldnt mind throwing a 200 in there but i am not sure if it would fit or if i had to mod it.


You would definitely have to mod the window a little to fit a 200mm fan on there. Somewhere in this thread there's a rig that has a 200mm Megaflow on the side, the guy just gently drilled the holes for it and used the rubber grommets that came with the 600T SE for the screws.


----------



## GRat

I use optical drives seldom..Got a sata plextor dvdrw if I need to do anything,and i connect it either on esata or on an external usb controller..


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> anyone know if the original mesh side panel is setup to allow anything other than 4 120mm fans? I would like to keep noise to a minimum and wouldnt mind throwing a 200 in there but i am not sure if it would fit or if i had to mod it.


Yeah if you are going to use the mesh you shouldn't have that big of a change to make. You should be able to make your own holes very easily for the 200mm. It is only setup for 4 120mm though. But it should be easy enough to setup for one 200mm.


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> Let me join the Club.


Is that Samsung monitor a TV or a PC monitor, cuz it looks a lot like the 40" TV i have in my room. If it's a monitor, which model is it?


----------



## Specter_Phi

^^ @yancyv8

Its only a led monitor. Its Samsung PX2370.


----------



## rockcoeur

Update on my rig (quoted from my build log). Of course, this is not done! I still need to sleeve everything, add the water loop and put in some shiny lights!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*


I also made an LED controller off the PCI covers. Didn't have to mod anything!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Now, onto the LED controller! One of the main reason I bought is because I wanted to be able the make the LEDs fade on and off, kind of like a breath. To my disapointement, you can't select the color used by the presets (as seen in the video I just added in this post). Of course, since this is a black and red themed build, I want to make the LEDs fade in red, not white. After some reflection, I found the solution: I'll make a 3-switch LED controller! I'll explain how it works later.
> Here are the parts needed. I was very lucky with the switches I picked up, as they fit perfectly in the holes of the PCI slot covers included with the case. This was perfect since I didn't have to drill any hole, which will help if I end up wanting to sell the case later on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, to my luck, the washers fit _perfectly_ in-between the switches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how it'll work:
> Some of you probably already know this, but these "RGB LEDs" are constited of three colored diodes: one is red, one is green and the other one is blue, hence the name "RGB".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They mix up to make all the colors you can imagine (example: to make the color yellow, the green and red diodes light up at the same strenght, as seen above). To control that, each diode is on a different wire, which explains why there are four wires coming out of the end of the strip (one for each LED and one for the ground).
> To control everything I'll plug each diodes on a different switch. Since the "Flash" preset (which will act as our fade) lights in white, all I have to do is to turn off the switches connected to the green and blue diodes, leaving only the red one on. Simple, right?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> This is OutSTANDING...Talented!


I like that side panel a lot. Does anyone know how this was done?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I like that side panel a lot. Does anyone know how this was done?


MNPCtech.com @ $125


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> MNPCtech.com @ $125


Wow that is a hefty price. Is it glass or is it plexiglass?


----------



## jl114

Loving this thread. I have a 600t on the way, and been trying to figure out if I should get the h80 or h100.

I know with the h100 there are no fitment issues if you place the fans in the top compartment, but if you set them up to pull air in (which is supposedly optimal) then put the case on you get noise issues. Evidenced at these two links,

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2197668
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5054/corsair-hydro-series-h60-h80-and-h100-reviewed

So are most people mounting the fans on exhaust config to avoid this?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jl114*
> 
> Loving this thread. I have a 600t on the way, and been trying to figure out if I should get the h80 or h100.
> I know with the h100 there are no fitment issues if you place the fans in the top compartment, but if you set them up to pull air in (which is supposedly optimal) then put the case on you get noise issues. Evidenced at these two links,
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2197668
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5054/corsair-hydro-series-h60-h80-and-h100-reviewed
> So are most people mounting the fans on exhaust config to avoid this?


I am using my H80 as an intake. No noise issues. Corsair recommended this to me with the H80. Dont know about the H100. I have mine mounted to the back and not the top too.


----------



## rockcoeur

Update on the LED controller. Again, quoted from my build log:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Sooooo you know that LED controller I made? Yeah well I did it in reverse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we go again! Needed to take another cover since this one was all scratched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I upgraded my lighting for better pictures! Amazing what a simple pieve of paper can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With badges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if some of you are wondering how I mounted the Megflow, I didn't have to do any mods. I used the screws that come with the fan. Picture:


----------



## Ensamada

just a little update...


----------



## jl114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I am using my H80 as an intake. No noise issues. Corsair recommended this to me with the H80. Dont know about the H100. I have mine mounted to the back and not the top too.


H80 should not be a problem. Although I don't mind spending $10 more to get that few degrees difference IF i can use the H100 by placing the fans in the top compartment in PULL while putting the top mesh cover on. I just have not seen this issue being reported in this thread at all, not sure if anyone else is experiencing this?


----------



## SweetFancyMoses

My cable management is lacking unfortunately.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jl114*
> 
> H80 should not be a problem. Although I don't mind spending $10 more to get that few degrees difference IF i can use the H100 by placing the fans in the top compartment in PULL while putting the top mesh cover on. I just have not seen this issue being reported in this thread at all, not sure if anyone else is experiencing this?


I have two 120mm fans in the top under the mesh cover and I had no problems with it. No modding required.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> MNPCtech.com @ $125
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is a hefty price. Is it glass or is it plexiglass?
Click to expand...

Is acrylic, and yeah it's pretty expensive, I really want to get it. He'll also cut out holes for fans on the panel at no charge if u want him to.

I have seen some people fabricate their own but it's flat, this one has the curve to it just like the regular side panel from what I've read.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetFancyMoses*
> 
> My cable management is lacking unfortunately.


Um, why don't you run the cables behind the mobo? Just in a hurry to play with your new toy?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetFancyMoses*
> 
> My cable management is lacking unfortunately.


Yeah just a little, inside and out.


----------



## garumaru

I like this case so much I had to get two of these!









Tower 1









Tower 2


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jl114*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I am using my H80 as an intake. No noise issues. Corsair recommended this to me with the H80. Dont know about the H100. I have mine mounted to the back and not the top too.
> 
> 
> 
> H80 should not be a problem. Although I don't mind spending $10 more to get that few degrees difference IF i can use the H100 by placing the fans in the top compartment in PULL while putting the top mesh cover on. I just have not seen this issue being reported in this thread at all, not sure if anyone else is experiencing this?
Click to expand...

Using the H100 up top with the fans set in the compartment as pull/exhaust is no problem. There have been other people here who have done the same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetFancyMoses*
> 
> My cable management is lacking unfortunately.


Noooo. I don't see any cable management problems in your case. That's ...uh...awesome...!!!


----------



## longroadtrip

@SweetFancyMoses...How is that CoolerMaster V6? I've always wondered how they do....


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Yeah just a little, inside and out.


goood God.. not an example of what a 600t should look like, nice cooler tho


----------



## SweetFancyMoses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> @SweetFancyMoses...How is that CoolerMaster V6? I've always wondered how they do....


As far as I can tell, beautifully. Keeps temps 10-15C below stock at the very least.

My cable management is **** because the Thermaltake modular (only this available at Best Buy, don't ask) cables are way too short and all of them are Y cables. The one hanging over the CM is the 8-pin power cable, there is no way without extension cords that I could make any of those cords fit. They give you just enough length to make the connection and that's it.


----------



## .Griff.

Got my 600T SE last week. Really pleased with it.



















One question however. I'm thinking of replacing the 120mm exhaust fan with a Sharkoon Silent Eagle 2000 (partly for aesthetics and partly for better performance). Do you think it's worthwhile or a waste of money?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Got my 600T SE last week. Really pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question however. I'm thinking of replacing the 120mm exhaust fan with a Sharkoon Silent Eagle 2000 (partly for aesthetics and partly for better performance). Do you think it's worthwhile or a waste of money?


Depends on what your case temps are. If they are within like 10-15C of the room temp then it probably wont but if its hot in your case it will probably make a little difference.

Hope this helps. It definitely helps to put two 120mm fans up top to exhaust definitely helps exhaust heat better than the 200mm imo.


----------



## neau7Ill

oh i see, thats a pitty. oh well you will have to invest in some extensions. and some proper sleeving


----------



## neau7Ill

[quote name="mikezachlowe2004"
Depends on what your case temps are. If they are within like 10-15C of the room temp then it probably wont but if its hot in your case it will probably make a little difference.
Hope this helps. It definitely helps to put two 120mm fans up top to exhaust definitely helps exhaust heat better than the 200mm imo.[/quote]

willl help ito noise as well.. the stock fans arent that great imo.


----------



## iLLGT3

What are the best fans to replace the stock 200mm's?

I will probably buy them today.


----------



## turbogeek

I saw somewhere (I think here actually) someone posted a diagram of how they fixed or 'upgraded' the transistors and other parts in the craptastic fan controller that comes in the 600T and I can't seem to find it for the life of me. I would like to try and fix or upgrade mine so I don't have to dish out more money on a separate controller.
Anybody seen this thread/post and could link me to it?


----------



## Darkcyde

Rockin' a Force GT now. This is probably the last pic before I switch to X79/CFX 7970s and go full WC.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> I saw somewhere (I think here actually) someone posted a diagram of how they fixed or 'upgraded' the transistors and other parts in the craptastic fan controller that comes in the 600T and I can't seem to find it for the life of me. I would like to try and fix or upgrade mine so I don't have to dish out more money on a separate controller.
> Anybody seen this thread/post and could link me to it?


No but I am interested in that too. Let me know if you find it and ill do the same. Thanks


----------



## mwayne5

Painted the mesh on the outside of the case an anodized blue color to match my theme inside the case. I also painted the black plastic pieces under them white. The top vent in the pics looks kinda weird, but it's not in person. Again, sorry for low quality pics, they're from my phone.







I think I may paint the black window molding the same color to bring the blue to the side of the case...what do you guys think?


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Painted the mesh on the outside of the case an anodized blue color to match my theme inside the case. I also painted the black plastic pieces under them white. The top vent in the pics looks kinda weird, but it's not in person. Again, sorry for low quality pics, they're from my phone.
> 
> 
> i think you are very brave


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Painted the mesh on the outside of the case an anodized blue color to match my theme inside the case. I also painted the black plastic pieces under them white. The top vent in the pics looks kinda weird, but it's not in person. Again, sorry for low quality pics, they're from my phone.
> 
> i think you are very brave
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get tired of it my friend has a sand blaster so I can just repaint it black.
Click to expand...


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> If I ever get tired of it my friend has a sand blaster so I can just repaint it black.


hahaha win


----------



## vodopadek

Hello Everybody  I´m new member on this forum. My case still under construction. New photo:


----------



## vodopadek

3D logos for my case  I made it in my work


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vodopadek*
> 
> 3D logos for my case  I made it in my work


where are you going to put them??


----------



## vodopadek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> where are you going to put them??


on the front side of the case, somewhere over the corsair logo, and there'll be photos here  Sorry for my bad English


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vodopadek*
> 
> Hello Everybody  I´m new member on this forum. My case still under construction. New photo:


Nice setup. I used to have msi board with 600t but I was having problems with voltages in the bios so I returned for the one I have now.

Now that I noticed it, I thought Id mention that your boards looks almost exactly like my old board the MSI 990FXA GD-80. Almost identical. Except for the heatsink under the socket is missing with heat pipe that runs to main heatsink. They definitely make some very nice looking boards but the reason I returned because I just got Bulldozer and they just didnt work right together at first and I needed something that did right then. They probably work great together now but when BD first release was horrible. Although I was able to overclock pretty high even though stability issues.

All in all, nice setup.


----------



## Dwhite56

Having just passed my birthday, i have some money to blow on my new build. What things should i get that would give me the biggest boost in performance, budget for everything is about $700 and i want to maximize it because this doesnt happen often. My rigs in my sig.


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Having just passed my birthday, i have some money to blow on my new build. What things should i get that would give me the biggest boost in performance, budget for everything is about $700 and i want to maximize it because this doesnt happen often. My rigs in my sig.


another 6950 and a SSD definitely.


----------



## Dwhite56

THAT WAS FAST lol,. I have a corsair force GT 120gb boot drive, its new so I have not updated the rig yet, but would switching the full system to SSD help?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Having just passed my birthday, i have some money to blow on my new build. What things should i get that would give me the biggest boost in performance, budget for everything is about $700 and i want to maximize it because this doesnt happen often. My rigs in my sig.


Another 6950 like stated above.
Faster RAM
Definitely 128GB SSD for OS

If you dont need a better monitor I would go with an ROG board. They have tons of features and more overclocking potential.

Custom Water Loop

Just some ideas.


----------



## Mergatroid

Personally I don't think faster RAM will give you much of a performance boost. I have been reading some reviews of the new quad kits and I'm not impressed at all. They're way over priced for very little performance boost.

I would recommend an added 6950 as well, and personally I would recommend a 120 Hz monitor. With two 6950s you should be able to get a pretty good refresh rate, and the 120Hz monitor would open the upgrade path for 3D.

If I were you, I would pick this:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX36969 (this comes with 3D glasses)

Personally I would want a 27", but on your budget you should be able to get the monitor above and another HD6950.

Just make sure you look around and see if you can find any better deals.

****************************************************************************************

For you fellows wanting to upgrade your fan controllers. Remove the controller, and get the number off of the transistor. That's likely what has gone bad (you could try asking Corsair George what part is the most common problem when these controllers turn to the Dark Side).

Once you have the number, Google the datasheet. This will tell you what type of transistor it is, and allow you to search out either a compatible transistor or one that has a little more power handling capability (remember, not too big you still have to mount it).

It should be either an N-type or P-type MOSFET or FET, or an NPN or PNP transistor.

You can find a lot of substitutes at: http://www.nteinc.com/

If you cannot find a sub (look for their cross reference) then you will have to select a sub by use of datasheets. Look up the same type of transistor with increased power handling.

Don't forget, you can always add a small heatsink as well. Hell, if you wanted to, you could use wires to connect the transistor to the board and mount it on the case against the metal and actually use the case as the heatsink if you get one in a TO220 type package that allows you to screw it to a heatsink or the case.

If you do that make sure you try and get a transistor with a plastic or ceramic back and not a metal back. If you can't do that get a mylar backing with the transistor. Put TIM between the mylar and the case as well as between the mylar and the transistor. This is to isolate the transistor electrically from the case. It should also come with a plastic collar for the screw and may also come with a nut and bolt (for metal backed transistors only).

If you mount it to the board make sure the pinout is the same (it's usually C-E-B for a regular transistor but may be different).

You cable-sleeving guys should check out the sweet mini heat gun on that NTE page.

LOL, another edit.

The "quickcross" at the bottom of the page is their free crossreference software.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Personally I don't think faster RAM will give you much of a performance boost. I have been reading some reviews of the new quad kits and I'm not impressed at all. They're way over priced for very little performance boost.
> I would recommend an added 6950 as well, and personally I would recommend a 120 Hz monitor. With two 6950s you should be able to get a pretty good refresh rate, and the 120Hz monitor would open the upgrade path for 3D.
> If I were you, I would pick this:
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX36969 (this comes with 3D glasses)
> Personally I would want a 27", but on your budget you should be able to get the monitor above and another HD6950.
> Just make sure you look around and see if you can find any better deals.


***************************************************************************************

Yeah to be honest I really dont know how the different ram speeds work with the SB chips. The SB I work with runs 1333Mhz ram and Ive never looked into upgrading it cause its not mine and Im not putting money towards something that not mine. I know for my FX chip that ram speeds do show increases in performance thats why I said that. Anyway, if that true then dont worry about what I said.


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, I just mentioned the quad kits because they're so fast. But when you see the reviews compared to 1600 DRAM the performance increase really wasn't very much. That's why I don't think adding faster RAM would help all that much.

For me personally the best performance boost I've had in years is from the SSD I installed as a boot drive.


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yeah, I just mentioned the quad kits because they're so fast. But when you see the reviews compared to 1600 DRAM the performance increase really wasn't very much. That's why I don't think adding faster RAM would help all that much.
> For me personally the best performance boost I've had in years is from the SSD I installed as a boot drive.


you sir have a world of knowledge


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yeah, I just mentioned the quad kits because they're so fast. But when you see the reviews compared to 1600 DRAM the performance increase really wasn't very much. That's why I don't think adding faster RAM would help all that much.
> For me personally the best performance boost I've had in years is from the SSD I installed as a boot drive.


Definitely yes. SSD for sure. Major difference in boot time and application startup. Everything on an SSD is dramatically faster than HDD.


----------



## Dwhite56

Thanks guys, I'm seriously considering that Samsung Monitor, I would love a new 6950 as the mildly OC'd one I have now maxes out BF3 at 1080p with an average 40fps....not bad. I do want another SSD, I just got a Corsair Force GT as a boot drive, although it took me a while to learn how to make windows default save to the other one, and I still don't have it completely working the way I want it to, its only a 120gb boot drive. I definitely want fans (Preferably look cool







) and If anyone could tell me anything else I'm missing that would be great, It is still my first build. Sound card? Cool gadgets like voice control? WebCam? Mouse? LCD optical display? SUGGEST AWAY


----------



## vitality

sound cards are great. Check out the Asus Xonar STX. it's my favorite sound card I've owned so far. You'll want a nice pair of speakers or headphones to go with it, though.

Here's a good list for $700-

Another 6950
Xonar STX
Nice 2.1 Speakers/ Headphones

If you already have a 120gb SSD then those are the components I would get.


----------



## Dwhite56

I have Bose Companion 2 speakers and Beats headphones, what could I get instead?


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> I have Bose Companion 2 speakers and Beats headphones, what could I get instead?


corsair sp2500's. I have never heard something more beautiful


----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet assed mouse and keyboard are always nice if you don't already have them. A NAS to plug into your router is awesome. I have a 4G NETGEAR ReadyNAS with two 2G hard drives in a RAID1 so they mirror each other. It's great for backing up stuff, and it also streams to PS3 and Xbox pretty effortlessly. Just enable the feature and it works.

I think my next upgrade, if I ever get around to it, will be the 120Hz monitor. My other two monitors are 27", so to match them I'll need a 27" which is pretty darned pricy right now, and I'd also have to figure out how to mount 3 27" monitors on my rather smallish desk. May have to buy some expensive monitor mounting arms.

I don't know if anyone here plays Guild Wars, but I purchased a second SSD and set them up as a RAID0. (I wouldn't do this if I was using SATA III SSDs, these are both SATA II). The performance increase was significant, and it doubles the size of my boot drive. Since I didn't need 120G for a boot drive, I created two volumes and use one for a couple of games I play a lot. Guild Wars is one of them. When I had it installed on a hard drive, even with two HD6970 (ish) in CFX I would get these delays as I panned around in a town. Man, once I put this game on the SSD volume I couldn't believe the performance difference. No more delays, almost instant loading between towns. Perfect performance in every way with everything turned up all the way.

Gotta love those SSDs.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

ADD ME PLEASE!



http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1608732/width/600/hei

ght/450]







[/URL]


----------



## BBLENDER

Add my kitchen table PC!

Bought the case locally. The rest on Newegg...





Cables looks better in person. I need to work more on those. I'll have to open the case soon anyways. Oh yeah. Laughable stock cooling.


I call that "cable puke".


Almost there, the vendor still owes me the big radiator, so, I'm stuck with stock cooling for a while...


Not-so-exiting looks, but I like it!


----------



## snurfsid

hello i am snurfsid
sorry i am french
this is my corsair 600t white


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snurfsid*
> 
> hello i am snurfsid
> sorry i am french
> this is my corsair 600t white


I did the same exact thing with my hard drive cases with two 120mm but I ended up taking them out and putting the mesh panel in with four 120mm. I did mine with velcro that way you couldnt see how they were attached. Looks good though.

Also, I ended up wrapping all the colored wires with black electrical tape to hide them better. Just thought I mention it cause you may be interested.

I also used velcro to hold the pcie power cables to the end of the card and into the rubber groumet. Looks a lot better when the pcie power cables arent hanging like that.




I dont know if you can see it too well but thats kind of the point.

Looks good though.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Painted the mesh on the outside of the case an anodized blue color to match my theme inside the case. I also painted the black plastic pieces under them white. The top vent in the pics looks kinda weird, but it's not in person. Again, sorry for low quality pics, they're from my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may paint the black window molding the same color to bring the blue to the side of the case...what do you guys think?


I painted the outside of the latches to match


----------



## Balanar

Hi all I got my 600T white edition sometime back! Sorry I don't have any pics of the case filled currently as I lost the pics I took and my system is currently disassembled as I'm modding it! Especially trying to recreate mnpc tech's take on the clear side panel window as it's way too expensive for me to order although I'd love to! Check out my worklog *HERE* for the pics if you need to see my case for me to join the club.


----------



## turbogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Hi all I got my 600T white edition sometime back! Sorry I don't have any pics of the case filled currently as I lost the pics I took and my system is currently disassembled as I'm modding it! Especially trying to recreate mnpc tech's take on the clear side panel window as it's way too expensive for me to order although I'd love to! Check out my worklog *HERE* for the pics if you need to see my case for me to join the club.


build looks excellent! You should post some of those pictures over here.

I too would love to fit a 360 rad up top, but I am seriously gun shy about cutting up my expensive case! I will probably settle for a Corsair H100 instead since I only plan to WC my CPU in the immediate future anyhow. A slim 360 rad can be squeezed into the top though and it just _barely_ fits with lots of cutting. Next go around on my video cards I'll get some reference PCBs allowing water blocks and then I'll seriously have to consider a full custom WC setup. (I'm thinking 360 up top and 200mm up front cooling CPU, vid cards and mobo vrms.)


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> build looks excellent! You should post some of those pictures over here.
> I too would love to fit a 360 rad up top, but I am seriously gun shy about cutting up my expensive case! I will probably settle for a Corsair H100 instead since I only plan to WC my CPU in the immediate future anyhow. A slim 360 rad can be squeezed into the top though and it just _barely_ fits with lots of cutting. Next go around on my video cards I'll get some reference PCBs allowing water blocks and then I'll seriously have to consider a full custom WC setup. (I'm thinking 360 up top and 200mm up front cooling CPU, vid cards and mobo vrms.)


Thanks for your kind comments and for spending your time to read my worklog! (= Yup I totally understand about getting nervous when thinking about cutting your case. I've had nightmares where I've just finished using a dremel on my case and when I try to fit my rad, the hole is too big and it just falls through! Or I accidentally sawed off a part that I require later! The list goes on! Haha..

However, I think with enough planning and meticulous, repeated measuring, it should be fine. That's why I actually asked for input on that though. It'll be on hold till I finish my window! Might hold off till the next gen of nvidia's gpus come out and I sell off my Asus GTX 580. A pity if I watercool it considering its the best aircooled 580 around.

Either way, I can't wait to be officially part of this club! 600T rocks!


----------



## Ensamada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> However, I think with enough planning and meticulous, repeated measuring, it should be fine.


words of wisdom from a guy who used to help build race cars. measure twice (or a million) times. cut only once!









your build looked amazing and i'm sure it will look amazing after the mods!


----------



## yuisporing

Switched out my H100 and went full blown water cooling for my 600t ~


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuisporing*
> 
> Switched out my H100 and went full blown water cooling for my 600t ~


Nice....how nervous were you installing the CPU back plate on that motherboard with it touching the soldering points on the back lol

Also, how did you mount your ssd on top of your bay like that? I'm getting in an Intel ssd soon and was planning on sticking it on top...I just didnt see any way of doing so.

Edit: Hey did you have trouble with your cpu power cable touching your rad at all and how the hell did you find fan clearance over your dimm slots?


----------



## yuisporing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Nice....how nervous were to installing the CPU back plate on that motherboard with it touching the soldering points on the back lol
> Also, how did you mount your ssd on top of your bay like that? I'm getting in an Intel ssd soon and was planning on sticking it on top...I just didnt see any way of doing so.
> Edit: Hey did you have trouble with your cpu power cable touching your rad at all and how the hell did you find fan clearance over your dimm slots?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yeah, I just mentioned the quad kits because they're so fast. But when you see the reviews compared to 1600 DRAM the performance increase really wasn't very much. That's why I don't think adding faster RAM would help all that much.
> For me personally the best performance boost I've had in years is from the SSD I installed as a boot drive.


Hehe, for the SSD, I used Velcro tape to stick it on top. Oh and yeah, for the radiator, there was definitely no clearance because of the mobo 8 pin so I moved the rad closer to the front. If I need to change the ram though I'll have to remove the rad but it's secured with two screws like this:

I was worried about it at first but it's pretty secure.


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuisporing*
> 
> Switched out my H100 and went full blown water cooling for my 600t ~


----------



## protzman

random question guys! While its on my mind, its pretty much happened since i got my case over a year ago, but does anyone else's case make random crackling / ticking / popping-ish noises every now and then?
hahaha, i know its funny, happens even when my comp is off sometimes!! The only thing i could even conceive it being is maybe just like the heat expanding the plastic a little then it cooling or something?

cause it'd be funny if this happens to all of us! its not a problem i was just wondering!!


----------



## Ensamada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuisporing*
> 
> Switched out my H100 and went full blown water cooling for my 600t ~
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1618617/width/600/height/402/flags/


you sir, owe me a brand new pair of pants!


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> random question guys! While its on my mind, its pretty much happened since i got my case over a year ago, but does anyone else's case make random crackling / ticking / popping-ish noises every now and then?
> hahaha, i know its funny, happens even when my comp is off sometimes!! The only thing i could even conceive it being is maybe just like the heat expanding the plastic a little then it cooling or something?
> 
> cause it'd be funny if this happens to all of us! its not a problem i was just wondering!!


That is exactly what is happening. Mine does it too.


----------



## yuisporing

Last set of pics to post heheh ~


----------



## yuisporing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> random question guys! While its on my mind, its pretty much happened since i got my case over a year ago, but does anyone else's case make random crackling / ticking / popping-ish noises every now and then?
> hahaha, i know its funny, happens even when my comp is off sometimes!! The only thing i could even conceive it being is maybe just like the heat expanding the plastic a little then it cooling or something?
> cause it'd be funny if this happens to all of us! its not a problem i was just wondering!!


Same happens to me too. I believe it has to do with the heat when the chassis warms up. Metal expanding I'd think? It only happens to me when I turn on the central heating when it's cold inside.


----------



## mwayne5

yuisporing, are you doing intake or exhaust for your rad?


----------



## yuisporing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> yuisporing, are you doing intake or exhaust for your rad?


Current setup is exhaust for the rad with AP-15's and using the rear 120 for intake. No problems with the temps so far.


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> random question guys! While its on my mind, its pretty much happened since i got my case over a year ago, but does anyone else's case make random crackling / ticking / popping-ish noises every now and then?
> hahaha, i know its funny, happens even when my comp is off sometimes!! The only thing i could even conceive it being is maybe just like the heat expanding the plastic a little then it cooling or something?
> cause it'd be funny if this happens to all of us! its not a problem i was just wondering!!


i know my side window does that.. but it pretty much rules it out if dont have the SE


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuisporing*
> 
> Last set of pics to post heheh ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]










what type of lighting do you have inside the case? and the photography wow! veddy veddy nice!


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensamada*
> 
> words of wisdom from a guy who used to help build race cars. measure twice (or a million) times. cut only once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your build looked amazing and i'm sure it will look amazing after the mods!


Truer words have never been said! Thanks for the kind words bro!


----------



## Doc1355

So the new covers are ready and i just finished with my move to Germany..
Time for photos!!!

1) The carbon covers went to garbage and i made new onew from white plexi..
2) I cut a piece of the plexi to fit the ssd..
3) Made some designs from black matte vinyl sticker and put them on the covers!

And this is the result















Ps. I want to thank Lutro0 for giving me some great advices!!!


----------



## zhouz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> random question guys! While its on my mind, its pretty much happened since i got my case over a year ago, but does anyone else's case make random crackling / ticking / popping-ish noises every now and then?
> hahaha, i know its funny, happens even when my comp is off sometimes!! The only thing i could even conceive it being is maybe just like the heat expanding the plastic a little then it cooling or something?
> cause it'd be funny if this happens to all of us! its not a problem i was just wondering!!


I tightened all the screws on my clear side-panel and the cracking completely stopped.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Nice! Neat! Good Job!

A few more tick on your cables and thats it!


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> So the new covers are ready and i just finished with my move to Germany..
> Time for photos!!!
> 1) The carbon covers went to garbage and i made new onew from white plexi..
> 2) I cut a piece of the plexi to fit the ssd..
> 3) Made some designs from black matte vinyl sticker and put them on the covers!
> And this is the result


Mind posting a little work log on how you made the PSU and drive bay covers? Been looking to make some of my own as of late. I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Mind posting a little work log on how you made the PSU and drive bay covers? Been looking to make some of my own as of late. I would greatly appreciate it!


I second that, Would be very interested to see how your made that.


----------



## Simonzi

I've already expressed my interest in some information on making the covers


----------



## turbogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*


that is so awesome.
but now I'm kinda sad because I've been planning to do the exact very same thing (minus your particular graphic design, obviously) for months, and now I see this.
very nice work









would you mind showing a photo from the opposite angle though? does your front bay cover wrap around the back or is it open back there? can't tell from pics.
I was planning to wrap mine around the back and completely cover the drives and drive bays then have a mesh insert and possibly a couple of slim fans to maintain airflow.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuisporing*
> 
> Switched out my H100 and went full blown water cooling for my 600t ~


Very nice job. Thats probably the best looking 600T ive seen. Very clean and very well done. Props to you my man. +rep


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> So the new covers are ready and i just finished with my move to Germany..
> Time for photos!!!
> 1) The carbon covers went to garbage and i made new onew from white plexi..
> 2) I cut a piece of the plexi to fit the ssd..
> 3) Made some designs from black matte vinyl sticker and put them on the covers!
> And this is the result


Very nice job as well. Very creative. I like how you did the ssd. I like the cover over the side of the drive bays but I think the bottom panel is a little too big and covering too much. I would have tried to make it smaller somehow.

All in all, very nice job. I like the design.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Mind posting a little work log on how you made the PSU and drive bay covers? Been looking to make some of my own as of late. I would greatly appreciate it!


I dont really have a work log cause i was in the middle of moving to Germany when i made the covers and i didnt have enough time for all of this man..
But i'll be happy to answer your questions








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> I've already expressed my interest in some information on making the covers


Pm me for more info








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> that is so awesome.
> but now I'm kinda sad because I've been planning to do the exact very same thing (minus your particular graphic design, obviously) for months, and now I see this.
> very nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you mind showing a photo from the opposite angle though? does your front bay cover wrap around the back or is it open back there? can't tell from pics.
> I was planning to wrap mine around the back and completely cover the drives and drive bays then have a mesh insert and possibly a couple of slim fans to maintain airflow.


I dont know if this is an anwer to your question but its this way:


Im gonna take some more photos to see it with the acrylic panel on


----------



## Erik in sac

Doc1355, AWESOME work!!!


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Doc1355, AWESOME work!!!


Thanks m8!
Fixed the lighting a little bit more and im gonna post some night shots tomorrow


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Thanks m8!
> Fixed the lighting a little bit more and im gonna post some night shots tomorrow


Your build just reeks of class! Can't wait to see it with the acrylic panel on! That said... MOAR PICTURES!!!


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Your build just reeks of class! Can't wait to see it with the acrylic panel on! That said... MOAR PICTURES!!!


Thanks buddy!
Moar photos in a few hours


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

YEAH.... You guys are really doing great jobs modding these cases. I am trying to sell my system but after seeing what you guys have done to yours I am thinking I might want to keep it.

Great job guys. What material did you use for the covers on the drive bays and over the power supply?

Where is a good place to get sleaving for cables.

For those that have done the acrylic side panels, where are you getting the material and how are you doing the curves or is it just a flat peice?

I would like to know mostly what material you guys are using for these mods and what tools to use...

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Doc1355

I used 2 sheets of milky plexiglass to do my covers


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I used 2 sheets of milky plexiglass to do my covers


Where did you get them?

When you mean milky, do you mean milky black right? I am not sure what you mean by milky....


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Where did you get them?
> When you mean milky, do you mean milky black right? I am not sure what you mean by milky....


I mean milky white like milk








I got them from a friend who is selling them in his store


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I mean milky white like milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got them from a friend who is selling them in his store


And then you painted them???

and what about the side panel you mentioned? or that wasnt you ?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> And then you painted them???
> and what about the side panel you mentioned? or that wasnt you ?


I did not paint them man! Its black vinyl sticker ON the white plexiglass thats why the logos and stripes are white..cause its white on the inside!

What about the side panel?
Its 1cm thick designed in Corel and done with a laser cutter


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> So the new covers are ready and i just finished with my move to Germany..
> Time for photos!!!
> 1) The carbon covers went to garbage and i made new onew from white plexi..
> 2) I cut a piece of the plexi to fit the ssd..
> 3) Made some designs from black matte vinyl sticker and put them on the covers!
> And this is the result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. I want to thank Lutro0 for giving me some great advices!!!


I like what you did with the ssd.. y does everyone put them up on the side of the optical drive bays? any particular reason? but great job overall


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I did not paint them man! Its black vinyl sticker ON the white plexiglass thats why the logos and stripes are white..cause its white on the inside!
> What about the side panel?
> Its 1cm thick designed in Corel and done with a laser cutter


Oh okay.. I thought maybe you stencled out the design and painted it.

About the side panel, is it curved around the edges to meet flush with the rest of the case or is it just a straight piece of glass?

Do you have pic of the side panel?

Do you do this kind of work for others?

If these questions are annoying you then dont bother answering... just curious. thats all.

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> I like what you did with the ssd.. y does everyone put them up on the side of the optical drive bays? any particular reason? but great job overall


Thanks man..
No there is no particular reason for doing it..just for the looks of it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Oh okay.. I thought maybe you stencled out the design and painted it.
> About the side panel, is it curved around the edges to meet flush with the rest of the case or is it just a straight piece of glass?
> Do you have pic of the side panel?
> Do you do this kind of work for others?
> If these questions are annoying you then dont bother answering... just curious. thats all.
> Thanks for the info...


Here are the photos when i made it http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/4310#post_15774523 it will answer your questions








Yes i could do it for you m8..and of course you are not annoying buddy!!!


----------



## Doc1355

So some moar photos as i said before..
Some night shots,the side panel on and the covers out of the case


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Never mind I see now.

So the edges of the side panel do line up flush with the case right? So the plexiglass is curved on the edges right?

I cant really see at the angle you have.

If the edges are curved, that what I am wondering how you did? Not cutting it for shape but the edges that are curved to line up flush with the case.

Thanks for the info and the help.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> So some moar photos as i said before..
> Some night shots,the side panel on and the covers out of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Ill tell you what man that looks flucking great. That is probably the nicest looking case ive ever seen. Better than ones ive seen in magazines. You should showcase that man.

Very nice work.. I am definitely jealous.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Never mind I see now.
> So the edges of the side panel do line up flush with the case right? So the plexiglass is curved on the edges right?
> I cant really see at the angle you have.
> If the edges are curved, that what I am wondering how you did? Not cutting it for shape but the edges that are curved to line up flush with the case.
> Thanks for the info and the help.


No its not curved on the left and right..its a straight 1cm thick acrylic panel but still lines up perfectly!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Ill tell you what man that looks flucking great. That is probably the nicest looking case ive ever seen. Better than ones ive seen in magazines. You should showcase that man.
> Very nice work.. I am definitely jealous.


Thanks man really thank you!


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> No its not curved on the left and right..its a straight 1cm thick acrylic panel but still lines up perfectly!
> Thanks man really thank you!


Wow thats kind of hard to believe since the factory side panels are bowed on the edges if you know what i mean. That makes it that much easier.

Nice job. I might have you do a side panel like that for me. What you charge for just the cut glass side panel?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Wow thats kind of hard to believe since the factory side panels are bowed on the edges if you know what i mean. That makes it that much easier.
> Nice job. I might have you do a side panel like that for me. What you charge for just the cut glass side panel?


Glass????


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Glass????


I mean the plexiglass or acrylic that you used for the side panel. I just said that cause I am lazy when it comes to typing.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I mean the plexiglass or acrylic that you used for the side panel. I just said that cause I am lazy when it comes to typing.


hahaha ok pm me with some info (adress etc) to give you a shipped price til the end of the week..(i just moved to Germany and i need some time to arrange a few things)


----------



## ssgtnubb

Doc, if you were in the state's I'd pay ya to make a set of those panels, nice stuff there.


----------



## Mergatroid

If you search the thread you'll see there is a company in the U.S. that makes the plexy side panels.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> If you search the thread you'll see there is a company in the U.S. that makes the plexy side panels.


485 pages on this thread...... hmmmmm, no thanks!

not that it was me saying it in the first place


----------



## Mergatroid

You don't have to go through 485 pages, just click on "search this thread".

Try searching for plexiglass, or side panel, or clear side panel.

Here it is:

Bill at MNPCtech.com


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuisporing*
> 
> Last set of pics to post heheh ~


Excllent lighting scheme! COOL!


----------



## Iching

Beautiful cases.







Can anyone comment on airflow? It seems a lot of people are unhappy with bad bad airflow and mediocre fans. I would like to get 600T for my wife.


----------



## iLLGT3

I'm not entirely happy with the airflow in mine and I'd like to know myself the best 200mm fans to replace the ones I have now.









The standard fans are a bit loud and the plexi glass on the side window (given that you get the white one or the black sidepanel with the window) makes popping and cracking noises for a bit while the inside of the case heats up.


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Beautiful cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on airflow? It seems a lot of people are unhappy with bad bad airflow and mediocre fans. I would like to get 600T for my wife.


replace the stock fans and you will have a quiet case with good airflow.. all just depends on what you want too sacrifice.. for some reason my place is dusty (not dirty #justsaying







) so most of my fans are pull or exhuast. i guess if they all were push fans id keep my beers inside until i got home...icecold


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> .......and the plexi glass on the side window (given that you get the white one or the black sidepanel with the window) makes popping and cracking noises for a bit while the inside of the case heats up.


Try tightening the screws that hold the window to the side panel. Just don't over do it, you might crack the window.


----------



## eThix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> So the new covers are ready and i just finished with my move to Germany..
> Time for photos!!!
> 1) The carbon covers went to garbage and i made new onew from white plexi..
> 2) I cut a piece of the plexi to fit the ssd..
> 3) Made some designs from black matte vinyl sticker and put them on the covers!
> And this is the result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. I want to thank Lutro0 for giving me some great advices!!!


Glorious.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Try tightening the screws that hold the window to the side panel. Just don't over do it, you might crack the window.


the side panel window is not attached with screws!


----------



## dkev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> the side panel window is not attached with screws!


Its attached to the outer ring which is attached to the side panel by screws.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eThix*
> 
> Glorious.


Thanks man


----------



## iLLGT3

What fans are recommended to replace the stock ones in the case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Try tightening the screws that hold the window to the side panel. Just don't over do it, you might crack the window.


Why did I not think of that?? lol thanks a lot +rep


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> I'm not entirely happy with the airflow in mine and I'd like to know myself the best 200mm fans to replace the ones I have now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The standard fans are a bit loud and the plexi glass on the side window (given that you get the white one or the black sidepanel with the window) makes popping and cracking noises for a bit while the inside of the case heats up.


This is a medium airflow case. What do you plan to put into your wife's case? If you're only going to be using one video card and not overclocking then there's no problem with the airflow in this case with the stock fans.

If you are adding another video card, and possibly overclocking, then you way want to replace the stock fans. As for what's "the best" fan to replace the 200mm fans with, that depends on what your looking for. You can purchase fans similar to the stock fans that will fit like a glove and be fairly quiet (the stock fans are quiet when turned down anyway).

However, many 200mm fans won't fit perfectly because their mounting holes are in different locations. This requires you to be a little creative in how you mount them. Some 200mm fans are too thick (30mm) and will require you to move the hard drive bay into the rear position (or remove them completely).

I would recommend going to the top of the page and clicking on "search this thread" and search for 200mm fan.

Personally, I'm using a 30mm thick high speed NZXT fan When turned up all the way it is loud, but fairly quiet when turned down. It moves a massive 166cfm at full speed (which is why I'm using it since I overclock and have two HD6970 cards). However, it draws a lot of power and I know people who have killed the fan controller when using them (I don't use the stock fan controller).

I also modded my case to add a second intake fan on the bottom (120mm).

Really, if you're not using multiple GPUs and overclocking the airflow in this case is fine. I've had many worse.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> This is a medium airflow case. What do you plan to put into your wife's case? If you're only going to be using one video card and not overclocking then there's no problem with the airflow in this case with the stock fans.
> If you are adding another video card, and possibly overclocking, then you way want to replace the stock fans. As for what's "the best" fan to replace the 200mm fans with, that depends on what your looking for. You can purchase fans similar to the stock fans that will fit like a glove and be fairly quiet (the stock fans are quiet when turned down anyway).
> However, many 200mm fans won't fit perfectly because their mounting holes are in different locations. This requires you to be a little creative in how you mount them. Some 200mm fans are too thick (30mm) and will require you to move the hard drive bay into the rear position (or remove them completely).
> I would recommend going to the top of the page and clicking on "search this thread" and search for 200mm fan.
> Personally, I'm using a 30mm thick high speed NZXT fan When turned up all the way it is loud, but fairly quiet when turned down. It moves a massive 166cfm at full speed (which is why I'm using it since I overclock and have two HD6970 cards). However, it draws a lot of power and I know people who have killed the fan controller when using them (I don't use the stock fan controller).
> I also modded my case to add a second intake fan on the bottom (120mm).
> Really, if you're not using multiple GPUs and overclocking the airflow in this case is fine. I've had many worse.


I have fried my fan controller. I hooked up two 120mm 225cfm 3400rpm protechnic fans to it and it only works from medium to high now rather than low to high. Corsair said they would replace though but just havent gotten to it. I have to send them mine before they send me new one which is probably why i havent done it yet but Ill get to it. The fan controller does suck though and you only want to hook cheap low rpm fans to it if your going to use it.


----------



## rockcoeur

Received my windowed side panel yesterday. Is it normal that the center is kinda blurry and distorts the view behing it? I tried cleaning it, with no results.


----------



## zylonite

Looking for a fan for the side panel. Any suggestions?

Thinking about getiing 4 of Scythe Ultra Kaze 120MM High Static Pressure Fan 38MM 3000RPM 133.6CFM 45.9DBA

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=14110AC5417&vpn=DFS123812H-3000&manufacture=SCYTHE


----------



## zylonite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacrabby*
> 
> 
> 
> How do i join?


Can you tell us which fan you used for the side panel. Thanks.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zylonite*
> 
> Looking for a fan for the side panel. Any suggestions?
> Thinking about getiing 4 of Scythe Ultra Kaze 120MM High Static Pressure Fan 38MM 3000RPM 133.6CFM 45.9DBA
> http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=14110AC5417&vpn=DFS123812H-3000&manufacture=SCYTHE


I really think Scythe needs to get their act together. They claim "high static pressure" but don't give you the spec anywhere:

http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/022/dfs1238_detail.html

I notice none of their fans actually list their static pressure. The GTs are supposed to have good static pressure, but again no spec anywhere.

You don't need high static pressure for case fans. 4 x 133.6 cfm is way overkill. .6 Amps is a lot of power per fan (I wouldn't suggest connecting these to your corsair fan controller). .6 amps is 7.2W. Their start-up current would be even higher (they don't list that either). I'm using a couple of Scythe 1900 RPM 110 cfm Slip Stream fans in my case and at .51A they're a little power hungry too. However, I have the PWM version so I can use a PWM splitter and draw the power from the PSU while the PWM controller can adjust the speed with no danger of overdrawing current. (Lamptron makes a PWM fan controller, and Zalman makes a 5 channel controller where the first channel is PWM and the other four are normal 3 pin).

However, if you want your case to be able to hover when you put it on its side then those are likely pretty good fans. Of course you could reverse them and push the case around the floor and use it as a vacuum cleaner (lol, hover or Hoover).

If you're plugging them direct into your PSU, or using a good fan controller, they will likely work fine. I still think they're overkill though.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkev*
> 
> Its attached to the outer ring which is attached to the side panel by screws.


not on mine good sir, you all must have the newer case that is sold with the window already


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> not on mine good sir, you all must have the newer case that is sold with the window already


black case sells with mesh and without window.

White case sells with window and mesh.

I got my white 600t when it first came out and it came with window and mesh.


----------



## neau7Ill

...... if you want your case to be able to hover when you put it on its side then those are likely pretty good fans. Of course you could reverse them and push the case around the floor and use it as a vacuum cleaner (lol, hover or Hoover).
If you're plugging them direct into your PSU, or using a good fan controller, they will likely work fine. I still think they're overkill though.[/quote]

i lol'd


----------



## Erik in sac

Hi guys, new here. I finally got mine thrown together. Stayed up late last night modding cables and whatnot. Also modded the CM v8 cooler a bit. Anyway, there is more i'd like to do, like a plexiglass backlit imperial logo and maybe cover all the exterior black gloss with 3m DiNoc. we'll see. Here is a link to all the pictures: http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/index.php?path=new_pc_build

And here is one for the thread







(excuse the dusty desk and the wad-o-cables behind the case lol)

*Edit* - I made some custom stickers for the psu and got a sleeved 24pin extension and re-did all the wiring behind the mobo tray.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Hi guys, new here. I finally got mine thrown together. Stayed up late last night modding cables and whatnot. Also modded the CM v8 cooler a bit. Anyway, there is more i'd like to do, like a plexiglass backlit imperial logo and maybe cover all the exterior black gloss with 3m DiNoc. we'll see. Here is a link to all the pictures: http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/index.php?path=new_pc_build
> And here is one for the therad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the dusty desk and the wad-o-cables behind the case lol)


Whast kind of board is that you got? Is that a dual fan over the north bridge or the ram? From the looks of the picture it looks like the fan at the top right of your board is sitting on your board. It doesnt look like there is room for ram sticks if you know what I mean. It could just be the pic. Looks good though.


----------



## Erik in sac

Thanks! The mobo is an Asus P6T dlx. I have had this board for a few years with an i7-920 oc'd to 3.8ghz. That memory cooler is the OCz one, it just painted textured black. The angle makes it look flat, it has about 3/8" clearance over the sticks (low profile mem)


----------



## Newtothis

Hey guys, can i join please?

Also I was thinking of replacing the fans with red LED fans. What is the thinking on the best fans for replacing the stock ones?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtothis*
> 
> Hey guys, can i join please?
> Also I was thinking of replacing the fans with red LED fans. What is the thinking on the best fans for replacing the stock ones?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> the exact same ones...
> 
> they are xigmatek 200 mm, there is like 8 different colors of them


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtothis*
> 
> Hey guys, can i join please?
> Also I was thinking of replacing the fans with red LED fans. What is the thinking on the best fans for replacing the stock ones?
> Thanks in advance.


why do you want to replace with red led fans when your theme is blue and white?


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Received my windowed side panel yesterday. Is it normal that the center is kinda blurry and distorts the view behing it? I tried cleaning it, with no results.


Anyone?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Not normal, and we can replace it for you.

corsair.com/support


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> black case sells with mesh and without window.
> White case sells with window and mesh.
> I got my white 600t when it first came out and it came with window and mesh.


I have the original, optional, windowed side panel with window and mesh. It also uses screws on the window.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Hi guys, new here. I finally got mine thrown together. Stayed up late last night modding cables and whatnot. Also modded the CM v8 cooler a bit. Anyway, there is more i'd like to do, like a plexiglass backlit imperial logo and maybe cover all the exterior black gloss with 3m DiNoc. we'll see. Here is a link to all the pictures: http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/index.php?path=new_pc_build
> And here is one for the therad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the dusty desk and the wad-o-cables behind the case lol)


I like how you covered the hole behind the forward hard drive bay position. Very simple but effective solution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtothis*
> 
> Hey guys, can i join please?
> Also I was thinking of replacing the fans with red LED fans. What is the thinking on the best fans for replacing the stock ones?
> Thanks in advance.


With respect, that question is literally asked every three or four pages. I would suggest going to the top of the page, click on "search this thread" and search for "stock fans" or "200mm fan" or "replacement fans".
You could always just replace the LEDs with red ones.

Maybe it would be a good idea to include that in the op? Or a link or something?


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Anyone?


Mine is the same way - but its not all that bad.


----------



## Newtothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> why do you want to replace with red led fans when your theme is blue and white?


The only thing that is blue apart from the fan that is replaceable is a couple of bits on the mobo. I thought the red light would blot this out.

You may be right though, perhaps it is better to just stick to all blue.


----------



## Newtothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have the original, optional, windowed side panel with window and mesh. It also uses screws on the window.
> I like how you covered the hole behind the forward hard drive bay position. Very simple but effective solution.
> With respect, that question is literally asked every three or four pages. I would suggest going to the top of the page, click on "search this thread" and search for "stock fans" or "200mm fan" or "replacement fans".
> You could always just replace the LEDs with red ones.
> Maybe it would be a good idea to include that in the op? Or a link or something?


Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## saitofa100

Hi , i'm welcoming myself into the thread with my new case


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saitofa100*
> 
> Hi , i'm welcoming myself into the thread with my new case


I would put that fan thats on the rad and the back of the case on the back of the case rather than in it. All you need is to go to home depot or lowes hardware and get longer screws. It looks much cleaner and neater and its wont be crouding your case like that. Just a suggestion. Radiator wont look so huge if you do that. Its one of the biggest things you notice, its way to bulky with two push pull. Put the back fan behind the case. It would look much better imo


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Hey guys I am looking to put a custom water cooling unit in my 600t white edition and I am trying to figure what would be the biggest rad I could put in it. Or if I could have two rads if it they didnt take up so much space. I would like to have a 360 x 120 x 45mm and a 120x120x45mm but I am trying to figure out the best way to do it.

Anyone have any ideas of what would be the best way to configure this. If i must I can go with a 240x120x45 and a 120x120x45 but the bigger the better. I would definitely like to have it set up to go from pump/res to the cpu block to the nb/vrm block to 120x120 rad then to gpus then to 240x120 or 360x120 then back to pump. I am not sure that I can fit a 45mm think rad either, can anyone verify. Is there anyway to fit 45mm rad up top of the case. I might think about mounting it on the back of the case too. I have many ideas but I want to hear what you guys think first.

Any ideas? Also, could you guys suggest some water cooling parts especially pumps. I really dont know what some good pumps are. I apreciate all the help.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I would like to get a nice high volume pump/res that is very reliable. I would really like to hear your feedback on this...

Thanks.



This is my system here. I know my gpus dont need water cooling but I plan on upgrading when I get the water cooling just to let you know so you dont get confused of why i am water cooling my 6790's. Also, I can only find one cpu/nb - vrm water block for my board that I was going to get if I could find a better one for cheaper.

I found it on ebay here : http://www.ebay.com/itm/EKWB-EK-FB-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Acetal-Nickel-/250904826427?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6b17d23b



Let me know what you guys think. Again, please, all suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## neau7Ill

Hi , i'm welcoming myself into the thread with my new case










ssscccwwhaaa can i please have half of your memory and storage?? hehe get some white lighting to show that stuff off







i dont understand why they dont sell better looking sli bridges.. nice build


----------



## saitofa100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> Hi , i'm welcoming myself into the thread with my new case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssscccwwhaaa can i please have half of your memory and storage?? hehe get some white lighting to show that stuff off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont understand why they dont sell better looking sli bridges.. nice build


Don't you put any ideas in my head!!! my pockets are empty. in second thought - an SLI bridge with a white pcb and black connector.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I would put that fan thats on the rad and the back of the case on the back of the case rather than in it. All you need is to go to home depot or lowes hardware and get longer screws. It looks much cleaner and neater and its wont be crouding your case like that. Just a suggestion. Radiator wont look so huge if you do that. Its one of the biggest things you notice, its way to bulky with two push pull. Put the back fan behind the case. It would look much better imo


It seems like a good option, i'll try it and see what it looks like. thanks.


----------



## saitofa100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Received my windowed side panel yesterday. Is it normal that the center is kinda blurry and distorts the view behing it? I tried cleaning it, with no results.
> Anyone?


I thought i was the only one who noticed that - had the same issue and corsair sent me the entire side panel with the window really fast, hats off....


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saitofa100*
> 
> Don't you put any ideas in my head!!! my pockets are empty. in second thought - an SLI bridge with a white pcb and black connector.....
> It seems like a good option, i'll try it and see what it looks like. thanks.


you can see it on my case.




You cant really see the fan on the back of the case but its there. Its stick out from the back cover maybe a couple mm. You got to put a cover/filter over the back one too though. Ill try to get you a better pic.


----------



## vercomtech

Sigh - so I have been scouring the net for one of these:



This is what I want to use as my front intake as the 600T offers the right amount of space for mounting such a beast...

...problem is, most of the distributors I have checked out want a minimum purchase of 4 units, which is a pretty steep price when these are sitting at 140.00 per unit. If only someone like PerformancePC's carried just a few of these, I would be the first customer in line









I have a San Ace 172 but it's silver and I really really really wanted a San Ace 200









Just voicing some frustration - thanks for listening!


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Sigh - so I have been scouring the net for one of these:
> 
> This is what I want to use as my front intake as the 600T offers the right amount of space for mounting such a beast...
> ...problem is, most of the distributors I have checked out want a minimum purchase of 4 units, which is a pretty steep price when these are sitting at 140.00 per unit. If only someone like PerformancePC's carried just a few of these, I would be the first customer in line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a San Ace 172 but it's silver and I really really really wanted a San Ace 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just voicing some frustration - thanks for listening!


$140 for a fan? What does it do? Does is naturally produce cash or something? I dont understand?


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> $140 for a fan? What does it do? Does is naturally produce cash or something? I dont understand?


It does the same thing that a $125.00 acrylic side panel does - makes your build stand out and look cool! Not to mention that it moves some serious air.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> It does the same thing that a $125.00 acrylic side panel does - makes your build stand out and look cool! Not to mention that it moves some serious air.


So your saying that it is a fan and that all it does is move air. It looks pretty ugly to me personally. I would never pay $140 for a fan to move air. I could go to home depot and get a wind tunnel for cheaper than 140 and it moves way more air.

Thats dumb i think but thats just me.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> So your saying that it is a fan and that all it does is move air. It looks pretty ugly to me personally. I would never pay $140 for a fan to move air. I could go to home depot and get a wind tunnel for cheaper than 140 and it moves way more air.
> Thats dumb i think but thats just me.


You are stopping short of trolling, but that's just me


----------



## Leha-62RUS

Всем привет из России!
А вот и мой *Corsair 600T* версии *GT*


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leha-62RUS*
> 
> Всем привет из России!
> А вот и мой *Corsair 600T* версии *GT*


Молодец товарищ!


----------



## saitofa100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leha-62RUS*
> 
> Всем привет из России!
> А вот и мой *Corsair 600T* версии *GT*


Man i saw a lot of computers in my 27yrs, but never ever ever - a SPRAY PAINTED MOTHERBOARD!! - dude this is insanely awesome.









what cpu do u cool with those giant rads??


----------



## Ryyy

Painted mother boards can either turn out really tragic, or completely nuts.

Check this one out mate!

http://www.overclock.net/t/802598/sponsored-laines-red-wine


----------



## Qasual

Changed my motherboard now, so I had some time to work on wiring.

Some crappy phone pics.


----------



## NastyCircus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Changed my motherboard now, so I had some time to work on wiring.
> Some crappy phone pics.


¿Can you easily remove the last harddrive bay?


----------



## NastyCircus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> you can see it on my case.
> 
> 
> You cant really see the fan on the back of the case but its there. Its stick out from the back cover maybe a couple mm. You got to put a cover/filter over the back one too though. Ill try to get you a better pic.


the place you have your harddrives, can you easily remove the last drive bay? (bottom)
i want to change the whole piece in front Psu

regards


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NastyCircus*
> 
> ¿Can you easily remove the last harddrive bay?


Yes it's really easy, I can't remember but it's just two (Or more) thumb screws and there's a plastic base that you need to take off by taking the front bezel off that are 6 little clips to the case.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Yes it's really easy, I can't remember but it's just two (Or more) thumb screws and there's a plastic base that you need to take off by taking the front bezel off that are 6 little clips to the case.


This is somewhat true. The plastic piece you have to take off is mounted with screw from under the case. You dont have to take off the front bezel to take the plastic base off.


----------



## NastyCircus

i mean, the actual place in fron of the PSU. i need to remove the thumb screws and whole bay to get acces to the bottom hardrive(to add/remove it).


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NastyCircus*
> 
> i mean, the actual place in fron of the PSU. i need to remove the thumb screws and whole bay to get acces to the bottom hardrive(to add/remove it).


Sounds like a clearance issue for the bottom tray -- CorsairGeorge could probably make note of this issue.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NastyCircus*
> 
> i mean, the actual place in fron of the PSU. i need to remove the thumb screws and whole bay to get acces to the bottom hardrive(to add/remove it).


It is a little difficult to slide the bottom hard drive tray. It can be done though. It is usually easier to remove the screws and tilt up. But no, you dont *have* to remove the screws to do it.


----------



## Ryyy

Had a few days off from the office so I decided to work on finishing up the build.
Repainted and did some new wire management. still waiting on some things
to be made in vinyl, so I'll post better photo's when those get finished.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> This is somewhat true. The plastic piece you have to take off is mounted with screw from under the case. You dont have to take off the front bezel to take the plastic base off.


There's two screws at the base and one of them you can't get at without removing the plastic bezel covering it. I believe... I had to do that.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> It is a little difficult to slide the bottom hard drive tray. It can be done though. It is usually easier to remove the screws and tilt up. But no, you dont *have* to remove the screws to do it.


Crap double post, my bad.

Yes you really don't have too but life is a little easier if you do.









Mike is on fire !


----------



## DigitalSavior

My 600t


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> My 600t


Little dusty and it looks like you top harddrive bay is installed crooked. It looks like on of the top slider groove in not aligned. I could be wrong but check it out.

Also what is the thickness of your radiator? Curious...


----------



## DigitalSavior

Lols, never realized the HDD cage, I'll look into it. It's an H100, think it's like 20-30mm thick.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saitofa100*
> 
> Hi , i'm welcoming myself into the thread with my new case


That's a sweet build. Looks good, lots of storage. IMO, don't put the fan outside the case. Again, imo, fans on the outside don't look good at all. Looks great the way it is! Plus, with an H70, you may start putting a little pressure on those hoses of you move the rad back further.

Personally, I would suggest moving the top hard drive bay with the two SSDs into the lower position between the forward hard drive bay and the PSU. That would allow a better path for air from your front 200mm fan to the video cards.


----------



## saitofa100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's a sweet build. Looks good, lots of storage. IMO, don't put the fan outside the case. Again, imo, fans on the outside don't look good at all. Looks great the way it is! Plus, with an H70, you may start putting a little pressure on those hoses of you move the rad back further.
> Personally, I would suggest moving the top hard drive bay with the two SSDs into the lower position between the forward hard drive bay and the PSU. That would allow a better path for air from your front 200mm fan to the video cards.


In this case, moving the rear h70 fan the outside, the fan will not be visible from side angle because of the case's white framing, which seems to cover exactly the thickness of a standard 120mm fan. The reason i don't to is the dust, and the need for longer screws and dust filter.

Actually i did try to move the ssd cage down but the position of the lower gpu won't allow, it just won't fit. Moving the lower card up a slot is not an option because that's one of the reasons i bought this case.
Heating issues


----------



## neau7Ill

I want to put a fan inside the optical drive cage just wondering what size fits best and how will i go about this? ive seen it done but cant see how its fastened? just zip ties or what?? much apreciated


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> I want to put a fan inside the optical drive cage just wondering what size fits best and how will i go about this? ive seen it done but cant see how its fastened? just zip ties or what?? much apreciated


A 120mm fan will take up 3 bays. Normally, people fastened them with zipties.


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> A 120mm fan will take up 3 bays. Normally, people fastened them with zipties.


thx buddy


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saitofa100*
> 
> In this case, moving the rear h70 fan the outside, the fan will not be visible from side angle because of the case's white framing, which seems to cover exactly the thickness of a standard 120mm fan. The reason i don't to is the dust, and the need for longer screws and dust filter.
> Actually i did try to move the ssd cage down but the position of the lower gpu won't allow, it just won't fit. Moving the lower card up a slot is not an option because that's one of the reasons i bought this case.
> Heating issues


Dust filter and longer screws will cost less than $5. It well worth the $5 imo and if you compare the money put into the system already then whats another $5...


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> I want to put a fan inside the optical drive cage just wondering what size fits best and how will i go about this? ive seen it done but cant see how its fastened? just zip ties or what?? much apreciated


You can use many things to fasten other than zip ties too. Velcro, reusable fastening puddy works too. Whatever will work the best. If you can get your hands on sheet metal too you can cut and bend and make a frame mount for the fan and then just screw the fan to it so it will look like it came out the box like that. there are many things to use. I like to use velcro because it absorbs the vibration a lot better than zip ties imo. I would recommend going to hardware store and looking around. You will find many different things that will work. Then you just pick the one that you think will work best.


----------



## vercomtech

So after a few days of researching some fan options, I have my fan gameplan figured out.

I am planning on moving my son's components from an Antec 1200 into a Corsair 600T SE for his b-day, so I will use the San Ace fans that I have now, for that build.

On my build, I will be switching over to EBM-Papst for my air-moving needs, check these out:

*200mm front intake fan*


*120mm rear exhaust and radiator fans*


This will be a little pricey - but no matter, well suited for the premise of my build


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> So after a few days of researching some fan options, I have my fan gameplan figured out.
> I am planning on moving my son's components from an Antec 1200 into a Corsair 600T SE for his b-day, so I will use the San Ace fans that I have now, for that build.
> On my build, I will be switching over to EBM-Papst for my air-moving needs, check these out:
> *200mm front intake fan*
> 
> *120mm rear exhaust and radiator fans*
> 
> This will be a little pricey - but no matter, well suited for the premise of my build


Nice choice.... They are pretty sweet.


----------



## Erik in sac

I was bored and made some custom psu stickers, bought a sleeved 24pin extension and made a lighted plexiglass corsair logo from scraps. Also cleaned up my wiring as much as I could without having a modular PSU. Case modding is addicting, and I love this 600t


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Corsair now has sleeved cables. They are kinda pricey though.. still look good though. wouldnt mind getting some of these.


----------



## deafboy

That's a LOT of red...lol.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That's a LOT of red...lol.


Yeah... too much for my liking! :/


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

It would be better if it custom water cooling with white hoses and red barbs... That would look real nice...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> I want to put a fan inside the optical drive cage just wondering what size fits best and how will i go about this? ive seen it done but cant see how its fastened? just zip ties or what?? much apreciated


Earlier in the thread one of the club members used an old optical drive chassis. He just used the bottom piece, mounted a 120mm fan to it using ties or Velcro, and slid it into the optical drive bays. Worked really well and made it easy to remove the fan for cleaning.

There are bay adapters you can get that mount a fan as well.


----------



## ROKA

I had Level 10 GT case... And a month after, I saw Cosair 600T and now here I am!


SAM_0045.JPG 1953k .JPG file



Water Block-Koolnace 360
Tubing, Nozzle, Pump and Reservoir-Koolance
Rad-Some Horrid Company

I gotta say, I have been facing some temperature issues within the chasis and the cpu. I guess I am going to have to change the 200 fan in front to get better air flow.
Guys I am new to Overclocking world and please feel free to leave any corrections needed to be made in order to make it run better. Thanks for reading!


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKA*
> 
> I gotta say, I have been facing some temperature issues within the chasis and the cpu. I guess I am going to have to change the 200 fan in front to get better air flow.
> Guys I am new to Overclocking world and please feel free to leave any corrections needed to be made in order to make it run better. Thanks for reading!


most people recommend removing the hhd cages in front of the 200mm fan especially if its empty


----------



## ROKA

oh thanks for the immediate response bro.......


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKA*
> 
> I gotta say, I have been facing some temperature issues within the chasis and the cpu.


Coule of questions

1. What fans are those that you have mounted onto your rad?

2. What sort of temps are you seeing (load / idle)?


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Coule of questions
> 1. What fans are those that you have mounted onto your rad?
> 2. What sort of temps are you seeing (load / idle)?


i have to suspect those top fans aswell


----------



## ROKA

The Fans that are mounted on top of the rad are the Koolance 120 Fans. The idle temperature is 42 40 38 37 and working temps are 52 48 48 46 (both are Maximum temperatures). The Temp on the Graphic card goes up to 76 when I run many applications.Idle temp would be around 56?.
Also the fan thats located in front of the hard drive bays is the Stock fan and the Rad that I am using is the Magicool 120*2.
Couple people that I know at work is telling me to get the Black Ice Alpha Pro2 from the HWLABS but I dont know if that would make much difference.
Please share your thoughts on the Parts that I am using and advise me on what changes I need to make. Thanks for your interest guys I appreciate it!


----------



## sotos

almost ready


----------



## Erik in sac

Clean! I like how those windows look on the black cases


----------



## deafboy

Oooh, I like... a lot.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKA*
> 
> The Fans that are mounted on top of the rad are the Koolance 120 Fans. The idle temperature is 42 40 38 37 and working temps are 52 48 48 46 (both are Maximum temperatures). The Temp on the Graphic card goes up to 76 when I run many applications.Idle temp would be around 56?.
> Also the fan thats located in front of the hard drive bays is the Stock fan and the Rad that I am using is the Magicool 120*2.
> Couple people that I know at work is telling me to get the Black Ice Alpha Pro2 from the HWLABS but I dont know if that would make much difference.
> Please share your thoughts on the Parts that I am using and advise me on what changes I need to make. Thanks for your interest guys I appreciate it!


You don't mention your CPU or clock. You should go into your profile and fill out your system specs. Your temps seem high at idle. I'm running an i5 and cooling it with an H100 and my idle (when throttled back to 1.6GHz) is 30-35c. That's with an ambient of 23c. I don't think your temp problem is the case. As already mentioned, remove your top hard drive bay since it's not being used. You could move your bottom bay back toward the PSU as well. This would allow room for mounting a better 200mm fan (I use a NZXT 166 cfm 200mm fan).
I like your fan controller. It's one I was looking at before purchasing the Strike X. I just wish these companies would stop putting USB and audio connectors on them. Everything comes with USB and audio connectors these days and personally I find them to just be holes for dust to get in. I never use them, and the manufacturers never provide little plugs or covers for them either. The StrikeX is the same, USB and audio ports I don't use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotos*
> 
> almost ready


Aaaawww, whatcha gotta do _that_ for? Now you're just making the rest of us look bad.

Pretty awesome job there man.


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotos*
> 
> almost ready
> 
> 
> very well done.. +1 for the dedication and patience


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKA*
> 
> The Fans that are mounted on top of the rad are the Koolance 120 Fans. The idle temperature is 42 40 38 37 and working temps are 52 48 48 46 (both are Maximum temperatures). The Temp on the Graphic card goes up to 76 when I run many applications.Idle temp would be around 56?.
> Also the fan thats located in front of the hard drive bays is the Stock fan and the Rad that I am using is the Magicool 120*2.
> Couple people that I know at work is telling me to get the Black Ice Alpha Pro2 from the HWLABS but I dont know if that would make much difference.
> Please share your thoughts on the Parts that I am using and advise me on what changes I need to make. Thanks for your interest guys I appreciate it!


Yeah - as Merg suggested, post up your cpu settings... your idle temps are higher than my working temps -- on both devices.
And clear some obstructions away from your front intake fan - this will greatly improve airflow directly to your GPU.

Your fans appear to be ok - if the stats [that Koolance is listing] actually ring true. Good airflow, decent static pressure.
I am running some San Ace fans on my rad, but will be switching over to some ebm-papst fans in the near future.

I have always used HWLabs BlackIce rads, check out my build log in my sig, and you will see the GEN-TWO Stealth x-flow 240 that I am using in my system.


----------



## ROKA

ok I will update my specs right now!


----------



## ROKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> I have always used HWLabs BlackIce rads, check out my build log in my sig, and you will see the GEN-TWO Stealth x-flow 240 that I am using in my system.


Man...I am trying to find any distributors of HWLABS in Korea...I cant seem to find any...I need to find other alternatives.


----------



## ROKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You don't mention your CPU or clock. You should go into your profile and fill out your system specs.


Ok I have updated my Profile. I have listed all the parts that I use but I am not sure how to check my running Specs.......MAN I AM SUCH A NEWBIE!!!!


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKA*
> 
> Ok I have updated my Profile. I have listed all the parts that I use but I am not sure how to check my running Specs.......MAN I AM SUCH A NEWBIE!!!!


lol







makes two of us.. dont you just love all the help on this forum


----------



## ROKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes two of us.. dont you just love all the help on this forum


LOL!! I know what you mean haha. I really appreciate this forum and the people in it man. Thanks for the contributions MEMBERS~
BTW I love your Cables. I am trying to get them right now but they dont come in other colors beside black where I live in.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKA*
> 
> Man...I am trying to find any distributors of HWLABS in Korea...I cant seem to find any...I need to find other alternatives.


Have you ever checked out or ordered anything from performance-pcs.com? They do international orders.


----------



## ROKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Have you ever checked out or ordered anything from performance-pcs.com? They do international orders.


IS THAT RIGHT??? thanks for the information! I will check this out right now!


----------



## sotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Clean! I like how those windows look on the black cases


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Oooh, I like... a lot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Aaaawww, whatcha gotta do _that_ for? Now you're just making the rest of us look bad.
> Pretty awesome job there man.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> very well done.. +1 for the dedication and patience


Thank you very much everyone


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKA*
> 
> Ok I have updated my Profile. I have listed all the parts that I use but I am not sure how to check my running Specs.......MAN I AM SUCH A NEWBIE!!!!


Running specs? You mean your clocks? Are you using CPUz and GPUz? Those along with Fanspeed should let you see anything you need. You can't be much of a noob considering you're using an open loop water build. The rad you are using should be better than the H100, so I have a feeling you may be having a problem with your waterblock or pump. Were you using the same parts in your Level 10 GT? If your pump is flowing well, you might want to take a look at the seating of the cpu block. Another thing to consider is the coloring you're using in the water. Some of that stuff can gunk up your block, you may need to check it. It can start happening after only a month or so of use. Your temp is definitely high for an idle.

At least remove your top hard drive cage and install your hard drive in the lower cage. If you decide you want to install a 30mm thick 200mm fan at the front, let me know and I'll show you what to do to make it fit between the hard drive cage and the front of the case.


----------



## ROKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Were you using the same parts in your Level 10 GT? If your pump is flowing well, you might want to take a look at the seating of the cpu block. Another thing to consider is the coloring you're using in the water. .


Yea I am using the exact same parts from Level 10 GT. May be I should try and check the seatings of the Block and change the water. Thanks for the information!


----------



## vodopadek

Hi, finally I finished the case. I attach some photos of what it looks like I made and stickers of your design inside  I made a tiny adjustment, and I added the fan speed control, and swapped the rear fan made by Zalman. Case is beautifully quiet, almost hearkening even if it is not sitting next to her. I also added a new GTX560 graphics card made by gigabyte. I am satisfied with the result  sorry for poor English, I use google translator


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vodopadek*
> 
> Hi, finally I finished the case. I attach some photos of what it looks like I made and stickers of your design inside  I made a tiny adjustment, and I added the fan speed control, and swapped the rear fan made by Zalman. Case is beautifully quiet, almost hearkening even if it is not sitting next to her. I also added a new GTX560 graphics card made by gigabyte. I am satisfied with the result  sorry for poor English, I use google translator


i like the vinal, it looks good


----------



## garumaru

Very subtle, looks cool.


----------



## Mergatroid

Well done. Good job.


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotos*
> 
> almost ready


what kinda sorcery is this?!? LMAO
well i guess im gonna fix mine and post it here along with you guys.

wait me up


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> what kinda sorcery is this?!? LMAO
> well i guess im gonna fix mine and post it here along with you guys.
> wait me up


Right?.... That's the best damn cable management i've ever seen...


----------



## overpower

sotos as i can see you can pull the sata data cable more to the back of the mb. also the cables behind the ssd you can hide them as well


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, this thread has really slowed down. I guess everyone is too embarrassed since sotos showed off his awesome management skills...

Going to reinstall my Strike X controller after fixing it. Hope nothing blows up.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Wow, this thread has really slowed down. I guess everyone is too embarrassed since sotos showed off his awesome management skills...
> 
> Going to reinstall my Strike X controller after fixing it. Hope nothing blows up.


It's tax season so I'm guessing there will be a few new members and some revisions to existing member's rigs once people start getting returns. I'll be updating my rig as well.


----------



## Simonzi

I have a huge favor to ask for some 600T owners. Could one of you please take some photos of the empty drive bays, and the little trays that hold the hard drives?

I love the 600T, and plan on getting one soon. The one qualm I have about it are the hard drive trays. I dislike they way they're open at the front. Right now, I have trays that are closed on the front on my Silverstone, I want to try to see if they'll fit.

Thanks


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> It's tax season so I'm guessing there will be a few new members and some revisions to existing member's rigs once people start getting returns. I'll be updating my rig as well.


I plan on getting mine sleeved and watercooled


----------



## protzman

IMG_1074.jpg 209k .jpg file


IMG_2283.jpg 170k .jpg file


IMG_8080.jpg 197k .jpg file


IMG_8420.jpg 181k .jpg file


cell phone pix, sorry only took a min tho, but i hope this helps


----------



## protzman

cell phone pix, sorry only took a min tho, but i hope this helps


----------



## Mergatroid

I installed my strike x fan controller and everything works, yay.

I used the last channel on the fan controller to run the LEDs on my front fan. I don't know if anyone recalls or not, but a month or so ago I had gone through all the effort to wire up and install some blue LEDs on my 200mm NZXT fan. I tested it out of the computer and it worked, but when I installed it, it stopped working.

When I had tested it, I connected it to a spare connector from another computer and it didn't work. I thought I must have screwed up the polarity, so I reversed it and it worked. When I installed it in my computer it failed again. Gees. So, I switched the polarity back the way it was to begin with and now it's working fine.

That fan has all the mounts and wire troughs for LEDs but they never installed them at the factory. I installed 8 LEDs and a series resistor. The resistor gets warm but not hot. I had wired them to the fan controller so I could shut them off, but it turns out that this fan controller will not control the LEDs and just runs them on full all the time. It may be because it's not getting an RPM signal, I'm not sure. I checked the controller with a fan and it works so I know the controller is OK.

I have to say I think it was more work than it was worth myself. Personally, I think if anyone wants a blue LED 200mm fan they should just purchase one. I like the NZXT because of the 166 CFM it gets, but I'd settle for a blue Cooler Master fan at 110 CFM.

Here's a couple of pics:

This is what I was removing


I did a cleaning while I was at it, you can see how dirty the bottom intake fan filter got. I guess it's doing it job, and must be pulling in a fair amount of air to get this dirty:

The bottom intake hole:



Dirty filter:



Look how clean the power supply filter is. I'm a little worried it may not be getting good airflow.

Much cleaner now:



Strike X reinstalled, you can see the new LEDs in the NZXT fan:



NZXT LEDs from the inside:



Cleaned up and ready to go:



Here's a blurry (sorry, I'm going to pick up a cheap tripod) picture of the LEDs from the front with no flash.



One last thing guys. I was using my H100 on my old Gigabyte Socket 775 board and it was awesome. 7c lower than the H70. When I got this ASUS socket 1155 board with the i5 in it, I was surprised because I thought the temps were a little high, especially the idle temps. They would jump around from about 33c to about 38c just web browsing. I just chocked it up to the i5.

When I took the system apart to clean it, I noticed the TIM wasn't spread on one side. At least, it was there but didn't look like it was squish-spread. All the screws were tight and there was no board components in the way.

I found that the screws were not tight against the board, but they were tight screwed into the back plate. You couldn't tighten them any more, but they were loose. I removed the back plate (rear bracket) and I installed four of those red fiber washers. I had to use a drill bit to widen the hole in the washers a little, but after doing this I was able to tighten the screws and the whole assembly is now tight. I can no longer wiggle the screws. After tightening the fasteners for the block and testing the system, my idle temps have gone down 5c (they vary from 26c to33c) and the AS5 hasn't cured yet.

I don't know if this was the screws (I doubt it because it worked perfectly on the socket 775 board) or if it was caused because the ASUS motherboard is actually thinner than the Gigabyte board is.

I just thought I would mention it in case anyone was having temp issues with the H100.


----------



## joeyck

How do you guys get the hard drives to fit in the 5.25 drive bays? What converter do you guys use?


----------



## Simonzi

That's protzman, that helps immensely, exactly what I was looking for. It looks like they might fit, but can't tell for sure.

Luckily, that wasn't a deciding factor on getting the case or not, moreso a personal curiosity


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> It's tax season so I'm guessing there will be a few new members and some revisions to existing member's rigs once people start getting returns. I'll be updating my rig as well.


so true, i started my water build project. only going to do the cpu at the moment since my gpu's aren't referenced. i'll post pics as soon as they're available.

i hate this hobby :sarcasm:


----------



## cruelntention

i get so jelly when i see sotos' system especially the time consuming cable management. think i'll invest in the corsair cable sleeves (i know i can't do sleeving, not even going to try)


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> That's protzman, that helps immensely, exactly what I was looking for. It looks like they might fit, but can't tell for sure.
> Luckily, that wasn't a deciding factor on getting the case or not, moreso a personal curiosity


Glad i could help!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> FINALLY FINISHED!


Our builds are so similar and yet yours is so much better!


----------



## djriful

Does anyone know if the 600t white side panel mesh can mod and install the top 200mm on it? If I install H100 on top, the 200mm needs to go somewhere at least for me.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 600t white side panel mesh can mod and install the top 200mm on it? If I install H100 on top, the 200mm needs to go somewhere at least for me.


Yeah, that's how I have mine set up now. Although I didn't mod the mesh, I just screwed one screw in to the bottom right hole and put double sided tape in the center and I have it pulling air out, it's perfect since I have it in the area where my gpu is.

i'm only doing this right now until i get my new gpu's so i can watercool it.


----------



## flybeereligion

Hey guys! I just got a 600T and this looks like a great thread to answer a couple of questions I have about it! Firstly, the fan controller! I have it running both the 200mm fans, the 120mm on the back and another 120mm on my radiator (Antec 620)- so four fans all up. The control knob is pretty warm! I wouldn't say hot, but close to it.. is this normal? I'm not burning it out running four fans, am I?

Secondly, I got a HX850 for my PSU and faced the fan inside the case- I've noticed not many of you do that, is one way better than the other? Should I flip it? My only other question, which isn't really that important, but what did you guys do to hide your USB3 cable that runs from the front port to the back of the mobo? It kind of bugs me hovering over my video card there!

Thanks!!!


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 600t white side panel mesh can mod and install the top 200mm on it? If I install H100 on top, the 200mm needs to go somewhere at least for me.


this is what i do with the stock 200mm


now i can feel the airflow on the back panel under the vga..


----------



## neau7Ill

hey guys i really need your help.. i was busy sleeving the cables on the h100 , the one plug has two identical black cables going to the black plug which conects to the power supply problem is I marked it with a white pen and it obviously dissapeared.. will it make a difference? im sure it will but how on earth do I check it now?? such an idiot

thx guys


----------



## Simonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> hey guys i really need your help.. i was busy sleeving the cables on the h100 , the one plug has two identical black cables going to the black plug which conects to the power supply problem is I marked it with a white pen and it obviously dissapeared.. will it make a difference? im sure it will but how on earth do I check it now?? such an idiot
> thx guys


I do not own the H100. But looking at an image, yes there is a difference. One looks to be a 5v line, and the other a ground. Sadly, I don't know the best way to check


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> I do not own the H100. But looking at an image, yes there is a difference. One looks to be a 5v line, and the other a ground. Sadly, I don't know the best way to check


well the one cable has something written on it and the other a thin white line.. from the fan controller i see that the one with the written is slot 2.. dont know if that is similar to the rest..


----------



## garumaru

Usually solid black is ground and the other (mixed colours) is 5v.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> hey guys i really need your help.. i was busy sleeving the cables on the h100 , the one plug has two identical black cables going to the black plug which conects to the power supply problem is I marked it with a white pen and it obviously dissapeared.. will it make a difference? im sure it will but how on earth do I check it now?? such an idiot
> thx guys


Can you put some pictures up? I'm not quite picturing what it is you're referring to. If it's a power supply cable, usually the only black wires will be ground. It would not matter if ground wires were mixed up, but I would like a picture to confirm.

Also, personally, I recommend doing the wires one at a time so this doesn't happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flybeereligion*
> 
> Hey guys! I just got a 600T and this looks like a great thread to answer a couple of questions I have about it! Firstly, the fan controller! I have it running both the 200mm fans, the 120mm on the back and another 120mm on my radiator (Antec 620)- so four fans all up. The control knob is pretty warm! I wouldn't say hot, but close to it.. is this normal? I'm not burning it out running four fans, am I?
> Secondly, I got a HX850 for my PSU and faced the fan inside the case- I've noticed not many of you do that, is one way better than the other? Should I flip it? My only other question, which isn't really that important, but what did you guys do to hide your USB3 cable that runs from the front port to the back of the mobo? It kind of bugs me hovering over my video card there!
> Thanks!!!


I don't think the control knob should be getting warm. A few people have had their fan controllers die on them. I'm not using mine at all, I'm using an after market controller as many others do.

The 600T has a filter on the bottom for the power supply fan. If you place it with the fan side down, it will pull fresh air into the psu and exhaust it out the back of the computer. Right now, you're drawing warm case air through the psu.

On my system, I'm using a ASUS motherboard. This board came with a USB3.0 expansion plate for an expansion slot. I'm using this plate as an internal adapter. I removed the actual plate, and plugged the front panel USB 3.0 cable into it and stuffed the entire thing under that plastic pedestal that the hard drive racks are mounted on top of. It was a little tough to get it in there, but now that it's in you can't see it at all.

You can purchase adapters so you can plug that cable in internally:

This is similar to what I'm using (because it was free with my mobo):

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_81_250&products_id=31449&zenid=8248ad9ca257eb331a587b5fc4bce381

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_81_250&products_id=32457

This one is real nice:

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Sharkoon-USB-3-0-Internal-Adapter-Is-Small-But-Useful-243894.shtml


----------



## neau7Ill

oke i hope these pix help sorry for the low res.. cheap blackberry..

IMG00848-20120131-0733.jpg 55k .jpg file


IMG00847-20120131-0733.jpg 45k .jpg file


----------



## neau7Ill

damn this phone takes useless pics


----------



## .Griff.

Does anyone else's 600T SE make fairly loud cracking/creaking noises as it heats up and cools down?

If I spend an hour playing BF3 and then quit back into Windows and move into the next room to watch TV I can hear the case making loud "cracking" noises as it cools down.

I've noticed the side panel doesn't fit "flush" and I wondering it the case wasn't put together quite right in the first place which is one reason for the cracking noises as it expands and contracts?!?


----------



## garumaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Does anyone else's 600T SE make fairly loud cracking/creaking noises as it heats up and cools down?
> If I spend an hour playing BF3 and then quit back into Windows and move into the next room to watch TV I can hear the case making loud "cracking" noises as it cools down.
> I've noticed the side panel doesn't fit "flush" and I wondering it the case wasn't put together quite right in the first place which is one reason for the cracking noises as it expands and contracts?!?


Mine does it all the time. I read somewhere in here that masking taping around the edges will help to ease the noise.


----------



## .Griff.

Cheers garumaru. That's made me feel a bit better knowing it's not just me experiencing it.






I did a quick video to demonstrate the noise. If I'd left the video recording longer the noises get louder.


----------



## adamjamesroe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Does anyone else's 600T SE make fairly loud cracking/creaking noises as it heats up and cools down?
> If I spend an hour playing BF3 and then quit back into Windows and move into the next room to watch TV I can hear the case making loud "cracking" noises as it cools down.
> I've noticed the side panel doesn't fit "flush" and I wondering it the case wasn't put together quite right in the first place which is one reason for the cracking noises as it expands and contracts?!?


Tighten the Screws that hold the window on from the inside, not only does it make the side more ridged it no longer cracks.


----------



## vercomtech

I'm wondering if it is due to air pressure. I would assume that it would take far more of a change in temperature to cause the material to expand and contract.


----------



## vercomtech

Something was waiting for me at my door yesterday











Then i spent last evening swapping out the ram, installing the SSD, and reloading my OS and software.









I also decided to put the stock 200mm fan back in place until I get the EBM Papst ordered.


----------



## djriful

Just recently ordered the Corsair 600T white edition. It should arrive this week.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamjamesroe*
> 
> Tighten the Screws that hold the window on from the inside, not only does it make the side more ridged it no longer cracks.


I'll give that a try tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> 
> 
> damn this phone takes useless pics


That looks like a hard drive connector. Is that the molex psu connector from an H80 or H100?

Is this it?



First plug this connector into your PSU. Once it's plugged in you'll know where the 12V line goes (yellow) and the corresponding ground (black).

One of your wires has a white stripe, is that right? Usually the positive voltage line is the marked line, so if you don't have a volt meter or troubleshooting light you'll have to assume the marked wire is +12V and the pure black wire is ground. Install them with the striped wire going where the yellow wire is from your power supply, and the black one next to it. If your power supply uses all black wires, look at a pinout for a molex connector:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molex_connector

There's a good picture of a white one on this wiki page. In the picture for the Molex 8981 Series, you can see the 12V (yellow) wire. That should be the striped wire you have, and the black one goes beside it. If you have a volt meter, use it to confirm the wire with the white stripe is 12V. Make sure your psu connector is oriented the same as the one in the picture so you get the correct placement. If you have them plugged into each other when you look at the picture, it is easy to see where your striped wire should go (on the yellow side).



Sweet....


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That looks like a hard drive connector. Is that the molex psu connector from an H80 or H100?
> Is this it?
> 
> First plug this connector into your PSU. Once it's plugged in you'll know where the 12V line goes (yellow) and the corresponding ground (black).
> One of your wires has a white stripe, is that right? Usually the positive voltage line is the marked line, so if you don't have a volt meter or troubleshooting light you'll have to assume the marked wire is +12V and the pure black wire is ground. Install them with the striped wire going where the yellow wire is from your power supply, and the black one next to it. If your power supply uses all black wires, look at a pinout for a molex connector:
> 
> it looks exactly like that.. so from the picture i can see that the middle wire is the 12v and the furthest right is the ground, il trace the cable back to the pump from there il be able to see which one is the middle one. the cables itself is just solid black and the other has some words and numbers on it(im assuming this is the 12v) i cant check it with a metre because there is no power on those wires until i connect them with the psu molex and that is sort off counter productive. I hope you understand what i mean and i thank you kindly


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Cheers garumaru. That's made me feel a bit better knowing it's not just me experiencing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a quick video to demonstrate the noise. If I'd left the video recording longer the noises get louder.


lol thats pretty funny but i can also see it becomming annoying


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Sweet....


Thx!


----------



## andreasin

Hi all, here a photo of my 600T, hope u enjoy...


----------



## garumaru

Putting that PCIe power cable behind will look cleaner. It looks long enough.


----------



## neau7Ill

hopefully tomorow is D-day and i can finally start my official build.. parts been lying around for 2 months so you can imagine how excited i am







still busy sleeving a heck load of cables just hope its not for nothing as i only get the mobo tomorow, and will only now then the reach and placement of everything. I have to say i can really see why people are making a fuss about Corsair products..they think of those little things plus you can just see and feel the quality. im sure you guys are gona like the end result


----------



## Siggiepop

Nice case


----------



## Qasual

Hey guys, I have a *huge oh poop* moment right now.

I came home to see that ALL my fans stopped working from the fan controller, my temperatures were stupid but hopefully nothing bad happened since I'm still using my computer to type this!
I rigged one of my cpu cooler fans to the motherboard and now I'm dumbfounded on why all my fans died!

Any suggestions on where to start ?

EDIT: Page 500 get!


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a *huge oh poop* moment right now.
> 
> I came home to see that ALL my fans stopped working from the fan controller, my temperatures were stupid but hopefully nothing bad happened since I'm still using my computer to type this!
> I rigged one of my cpu cooler fans to the motherboard and now I'm dumbfounded on why all my fans died!
> Any suggestions on where to start ?


happened to me too. I ended up RMAing my case.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> happened to me too. I ended up RMAing my case.


Oh dear, first my corsair headset and now my case.

WHY CORSAIR, WHY ?!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> it looks exactly like that.. so from the picture i can see that the middle wire is the 12v and the furthest right is the ground, il trace the cable back to the pump from there il be able to see which one is the middle one. the cables itself is just solid black and the other has some words and numbers on it(im assuming this is the 12v) i cant check it with a metre because there is no power on those wires until i connect them with the psu molex and that is sort off counter productive. I hope you understand what i mean and i thank you kindly


I hope it helped. " i cant check it with a metre because there is no power on those wires until i connect them with the psu" (facepalm), absolutely correct. Some times I wonder where my...um...you know that thing, in your head....think meat...BRAIN, right, I wonder where my brain is.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Oh dear, first my corsair headset and now my case.
> WHY CORSAIR, WHY ?!


Quite a few people have had their fan controllers die in this case. We see it fairly often. Were you just using your case fans, no Y cables to add more fans? They really should have used a little better wattage handling capacity in their fan controller. Likely a larger transistor and a bit of a heat sink would have done the job.


----------



## djriful

Is this normal that the middle one is blocked?


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Quite a few people have had their fan controllers die in this case. We see it fairly often. Were you just using your case fans, no Y cables to add more fans? They really should have used a little better wattage handling capacity in their fan controller. Likely a larger transistor and a bit of a heat sink would have done the job.


Nope just all four connectors were used, two on the 200mm fans and two on 120mm fans.

This really sucks because I had my computer on and left the house when the fans died, I feel lucky that nothing serious has happened yet, is there any Corsair Staff on here I can speak too ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Is this normal that the middle one is blocked?


Yes it's for the middle screw hole of the mother board to kinda sit on.


----------



## djriful

I know it is the middle screw hole but what I am saying that it has a piece of metal like a small blob that blocked it.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I know it is the middle screw hole but what I am saying that it has a piece of metal like a small blob that blocked it.
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't really block it, it just secures the mobo from shifting. Like tool-less, no screws necessary.
Click to expand...


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Oh dear, first my corsair headset and now my case.
> WHY CORSAIR, WHY ?!


Really!? Becausw every corsair thing i own has worked flawlessly, and i own quite a few corsair things, like alot!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Oh dear, first my corsair headset and now my case.
> WHY CORSAIR, WHY ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Really!? Becausw every corsair thing i own has worked flawlessly, and i own quite a few corsair things, like alot!
Click to expand...

I don't even know how many Corsair products I own now... let's see.

Corsair HX750

Corsair GS600

Corsair 600T SE

Corsair H70

Corsair H100

Corsair RAM might be next when Ivy Bridge releases.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I know it is the middle screw hole but what I am saying that it has a piece of metal like a small blob that blocked it.


Yeah, that post doesn't need a screw. It's actually a great feature of the case because once you slip that post through the middle hole on your mobo you don't have to worry about holding the mobo in position to screw in the other holes.....


----------



## protzman

for me its

600T
A70
HX750
H100
SP2500 < fav








650D
VENGEANCE 8GB

and on my current ( well started but slow slow ) build im gonna get the mouse and keyboard ( the mmo ones )

yay







and surprisingly out of all of that, everything is perfect!


----------



## Qasual

Honestly, I'm very disappointed.

Without my fans my cpu shot up to near 80* - I was scared for my cpus life for a moment. Not a feeling I'd ever want!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Honestly, I'm very disappointed.
> 
> Without my fans my cpu shot up to near 80* - I was scared for my cpus life for a moment. Not a feeling I'd ever want!


How is your rad setup?


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> How is your rad setup?


It's a tiny 120mm set up as a intake on the case, when I last touched it it was almost burning to the touch. I was seriously scared.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> How is your rad setup?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tiny 120mm set up as a intake on the case, when I last touched it it was almost burning to the touch. I was seriously scared.
Click to expand...

I'm running with similar CPU and OC on my "Nitro" rig + H70 Push and Pull setup as intake. CPU at full load is 44'C, If you're on Intel, it should be around 65'C on load.

Sounds like your water cooling loop isn't working.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm running with similar CPU and OC on my "Nitro" rig + H70 Push and Pull setup as intake. CPU at full load is 44'C, If you're on Intel, it should be around 65'C on load.
> 
> Sounds like your water cooling loop isn't working.


With no fans running ?

It was just static water soaking up heat.


----------



## WusteHase

Sig rig. Can't believe I just now found this thread, had the dang thing since the end of July.


----------



## Qasual

I have a feeling I may be royally effed.

A lot of my programs started to not respond after all the fans dying and after restarted they would work and some other program would not respond, oh my gosh what is going on. Games will start up half way and just sit at a blank screen.

Last restart it said I had no video card and my resolution looked really bad and when I had a game running I would get a black screen for 10 seconds before it starts operating normally again.
I have a feeling the cpu heated up so much it broke my mobo


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WusteHase*
> 
> Sig rig. Can't believe I just now found this thread, had the dang thing since the end of July.


post some pics, we wanna see your build


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> I have a feeling I may be royally effed.
> A lot of my programs started to not respond after all the fans dying and after restarted they would work and some other program would not respond, oh my gosh what is going on. Games will start up half way and just sit at a blank screen.
> Last restart it said I had no video card and my resolution looked really bad and when I had a game running I would get a black screen for 10 seconds before it starts operating normally again.
> I have a feeling the cpu heated up so much it broke my mobo


Are you currently overclocked?

Try resetting everything to Optimal Settings and see if everything works in that respect.

Your waterblock still functioned as it was intended, pulling heat away from the CPU and transferring it to the liquid in your loop, but the tempurature of the liquid had nothing more than ambience to cool it through your radiator.


----------



## neau7Ill

so i spent the whole day setting up this pc.. Definately the most work ive ever put into a pc and its still far from finished..still waiting for some stickers for the fans and psu and all the individually sleeved cables.. well here is some late night pics will post some better ones when i have time to model it around a bit










these photos dont really do it justice apart from the bad cable management the colour scheme looks much better from my view








your opinions please.. and thank you to every one who answered my questions and gave me great advise


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Are you currently overclocked?
> Try resetting everything to Optimal Settings and see if everything works in that respect.
> Your waterblock still functioned as it was intended, pulling heat away from the CPU and transferring it to the liquid in your loop, but the tempurature of the liquid had nothing more than ambience to cool it through your radiator.


I stock clocked it right away and I still have a bunch of problems, I'm a little confused on what would make my programs not work all of a sudden. coincident ?


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> I stock clocked it right away and I still have a bunch of problems, I'm a little confused on what would make my programs not work all of a sudden. coincident ?


Try these steps to check and see if it is truly hardware:

Power off the system, and unplug the AC Cable
Push the power button a few times to bleed off any excess voltage
Power back up and boot into Windows


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Try these steps to check and see if it is truly hardware:
> 
> Power off the system, and unplug the AC Cable
> Push the power button a few times to bleed off any excess voltage
> Power back up and boot into Windows


Definitely will get back to you on progress!


----------



## djriful

I feel like to mod and cut out the top inner mesh where the 120mm rad and fans sandwich in between. The honeycomb holes does degrade the performances.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Just picked this case up, does anyone know if the 600T will fit an archon?


----------



## Madcat78

Guess I can be added as well, although this is still a work in progress. I'll go ahead and post what I have so far and just update as I go







Just went ahead and used some of the things out of my old rig, cooler, card ect. Wanting to throw in a new Cooler and I'm waiting on my 580 to upgrade from the 560 in it now. Also kindly ignore the home made wooden stand haha





































Loving the side panel and grills, all custom made from http://mnpctech.com/

*Cable management still undergoing. Going to re-route that usb 3.0 asap thanks to some of the others suggestions I read previously in the this thread.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> for me its
> 
> 600T
> A70
> HX750
> H100
> SP2500 < fav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 650D
> VENGEANCE 8GB
> 
> and on my current ( well started but slow slow ) build im gonna get the mouse and keyboard ( the mmo ones )
> 
> yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and surprisingly out of all of that, everything is perfect!


I'll play along

Corsair stuff I currently own:

H50

AX850

Force GT 120GB SSD

8GB Dominator GT

600T

Corsair stuff I've previously owned:

HX750

8GB Dominator(greens)

Performance 3 128GB SSD

*:OP UPDATED:*


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I know it is the middle screw hole but what I am saying that it has a piece of metal like a small blob that blocked it.


That's actually a simple, yet awesome, feature of the 600T. It lets you install the board, and with a little push that tab holds the board in place while you install the screws. Every case should have one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Honestly, I'm very disappointed.
> Without my fans my cpu shot up to near 80* - I was scared for my cpus life for a moment. Not a feeling I'd ever want!


You didn't have any CPU fans going to the case fan controller, did you? That's really odd, because I can completely remove all my case fans and my cooler will still keep my cpu safe, far far under 80c
Personally, I don't think I would ever trust a case fan controller (on any case) to control my CPU fans. It would have to be a main board header, or the cooler or a very trusted 3rd party fan controller.

You can go to Corsair's site and get an RMA. I don't know if they will let you just remove the controller and exchange it or if you have to do the entire case. Whatever happens, I would not recommend using a stock case fan controller for cpu fans. They don't even have any RPM detection (they're just dumb controllers). If my CPU fan fails, my mobo will shut my system down. That's the way I like it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> With no fans running ?
> It was just static water soaking up heat.


The pump still would have been running. But you have confirmed that you were using the case fan controller to control your cpu fan.

Have you got the fan working again? What are your cpu temps now? (idle, load and ambient)? Check your coolit unit and make sure it didn't leak anywhere. Make sure your pump is working. If the rad, fan and pump all seem to be working OK, I would recommend cleaning the TIM from the cooler and CPU, applying some new TIM and reseating the cooler.

If you're CPU was not doing anything, and your pump was working, I see no reason why losing the fan would kill your CPU. The rad should keep it at a safe temp for quite a while. Did you have more than one rad fan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> so i spent the whole day setting up this pc.. Definately the most work ive ever put into a pc and its still far from finished..still waiting for some stickers for the fans and psu and all the individually sleeved cables.. well here is some late night pics will post some better ones when i have time to model it around a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these photos dont really do it justice apart from the bad cable management the colour scheme looks much better from my view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your opinions please.. and thank you to every one who answered my questions and gave me great advise


I don't see anything wrong with your cable management. It looks pretty good to me. Your build looks nice and clean.


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> so i spent the whole day setting up this pc.. Definately the most work ive ever put into a pc and its still far from finished..still waiting for some stickers for the fans and psu and all the individually sleeved cables.. well here is some late night pics will post some better ones when i have time to model it around a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these photos dont really do it justice apart from the bad cable management the colour scheme looks much better from my view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your opinions please.. and thank you to every one who answered my questions and gave me great advise


thats h100 exhausting rite? did u manage to put it nearer to the sidepanel?


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> thats h100 exhausting rite? did u manage to put it nearer to the sidepanel?


yes for now its just hangin there with 3 screws until i can figure someting out. need to drill new holes along side the mesh becuase of the whole ram problem..i soon as i get money and pay off all my debt ill fit new fans and then ill drill holes to support the other side..


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> I'll play along
> 
> Corsair stuff I currently own:
> 
> H50
> AX850
> Force GT 120GB SSD
> 8GB Dominator GT
> 600T
> 
> Corsair stuff I've previously owned:
> 
> HX750
> 8GB Dominator(greens)
> Performance 3 128GB SSD
> 
> *:OP UPDATED:*


Yaaaaay corsair club!







i forgot to add that i also have the Vengeance 1500 headset, but thats it for sure!


----------



## WusteHase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> post some pics, we wanna see your build


You asked, you got it









(Please pardon the fan cables in the last photo. Also, I need to get a 10cm bridge in order to get those 6970s at their full x16/x16 potential...)


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> for me its
> 600T
> A70
> HX750
> H100
> SP2500 < fav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 650D
> VENGEANCE 8GB
> and on my current ( well started but slow slow ) build im gonna get the mouse and keyboard ( the mmo ones )
> yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and surprisingly out of all of that, everything is perfect!


I will play along as well









Corsair AX1200
Corsair 600T
Corsair Dominator GT 1866 (8 GB)
Corsair Airflow II
Corsair Force GT SSD 120GB
Corsair Vengeance (16GB for another build)
Corsair SE 600T (For another build, ordered)


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WusteHase*
> 
> You asked, you got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please pardon the fan cables in the last photo. Also, I need to get a 10cm bridge in order to get those 6970s at their full x16/x16 potential...)


Nice build. What extensions are you using? I tried using the white ModRight extensions from FrozenCPU, but found the quality to be very poor and decided to take them off.


----------



## mrtoquick

Here's my rig enjoy.


----------



## juneau78

looking sleek dude!


----------



## cruelntention

Hooray, part 1 of 2 watercooling project is done, i have to break this out since i'm saving up for a trip, but i got my parts in on thursday and it's all finished now.

not as good as a lot of the other 600t's on here but it was my first time to ever watercool. Anywho i did learn something, i wish i had quick disconnects, will prolly do that all when i start my gpu loops after i get new cards.

MANY THANKS TO 7ranslucen7 for helping me with everything!

XSPC EX240
XSPC Raystorm
EK Fittings
Ek DCP 4.0 & Res


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> Hooray, part 1 of 2 watercooling project is done, i have to break this out since i'm saving up for a trip, but i got my parts in on thursday and it's all finished now.
> not as good as a lot of the other 600t's on here but it was my first time to ever watercool. Anywho i did learn something, i wish i had quick disconnects, will prolly do that all when i start my gpu loops after i get new cards.
> MANY THANKS TO 7ranslucen7 for helping me with everything!
> XSPC EX240
> XSPC Raystorm
> EK Fittings
> Ek DCP 4.0 & Res


I think it turned out very nice and looks just as good as some of the other 600T's


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> I think it turned out very nice and looks just as good as some of the other 600T's


thank you!


----------



## franky100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> so i spent the whole day setting up this pc.. Definately the most work ive ever put into a pc and its still far from finished..still waiting for some stickers for the fans and psu and all the individually sleeved cables.. well here is some late night pics will post some better ones when i have time to model it around a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these photos dont really do it justice apart from the bad cable management the colour scheme looks much better from my view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your opinions please.. and thank you to every one who answered my questions and gave me great advise


nice set up! i was wondering what kind of temps are you getting with the h100 configured like that?


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franky100*
> 
> nice set up! i was wondering what kind of temps are you getting with the h100 configured like that?


well to be honest i dont really know..i used a program called Core Temp and on idle it was about 38 degrees its always between that and 42.. i havnt done any stress tests so will see what the temps are like then.. what is the normal idle temps on h100? using i7 2600 no OC atm.


----------



## KaiotEch

Hey all! I would like to be a 600T owner, but I have any question before.

The following:
- What kind of colors available? Black(or Grafite grey?) and White?
- The box of black tower has a plexi side like white?

Thanks!


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Hey all! I would like to be a 600T owner, but I have any question before.
> The following:
> - What kind of colors available? Black(or Grafite grey?) and White?
> - The box of black tower has a plexi side like white?
> Thanks!


afaik there are only two colors available for 600T: black and white (SE). as for the window side panel, you can buy it from the corsair website.

cmiiw


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Hey all! I would like to be a 600T owner, but I have any question before.
> The following:
> - What kind of colors available? Black(or Grafite grey?) and White?
> - The box of black tower has a plexi side like white?
> Thanks!


Not sure if I understand you right but if you like full plexiglass window and not the stock one that comes with the case you need to order it or try to make it yourself.


----------



## franky100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Not sure if I understand you right but if you like full plexiglass window and not the stock one that comes with the case you need to order it or try to make it yourself.


the 600T SE (white) comes with both plexiglass panel and mesh panel, the 600T (graphite) only comes with mesh. So if you choose to buy the graphite and want the plexiglass panel, you will have to order it from corsair.


----------



## BBLENDER

I was thinking about going all black and blue (to match the interior), change the 200 fans for these ones.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14444/fan-934/BitFenix_Spectre_Pro_200mm_Fan_-_Blue_LED_BFF-LPRO-20025B-RP.html?tl=g36c331s1585#blank

Will it fit?
I haven't really look much into this. The thing is, I can't take the drive bays because I have 4 drives and I'll get a 5th one for Linux pretty soon so, it must fit without modifying the case...









PS: I'll do that when I finally watercool this (I got everything but the reservoir, I had to change it.)


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> I was thinking about going all black and blue (to match the interior), change the 200 fans for these ones.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14444/fan-934/BitFenix_Spectre_Pro_200mm_Fan_-_Blue_LED_BFF-LPRO-20025B-RP.html?tl=g36c331s1585#blank
> Will it fit?
> I haven't really look much into this. The thing is, I can't take the drive bays because I have more 4 drives and I'll get a 5th one for Linux pretty soon so, it must fit without modifying the case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'll do that when I finally watercool this (I got everything but the reservoir, I had to change it.)


yes that bit fenix will fit.

good luck with your build!


----------



## KinNCIX

Any feedback?


----------



## garumaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> I was thinking about going all black and blue (to match the interior), change the 200 fans for these ones.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14444/fan-934/BitFenix_Spectre_Pro_200mm_Fan_-_Blue_LED_BFF-LPRO-20025B-RP.html?tl=g36c331s1585#blank
> Will it fit?
> I haven't really look much into this. The thing is, I can't take the drive bays because I have 4 drives and I'll get a 5th one for Linux pretty soon so, it must fit without modifying the case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'll do that when I finally watercool this (I got everything but the reservoir, I had to change it.)


It won't fit without moving all drive cages in front. If you move the cage to the back, you will lose one.

This is what I had to do.
http://cdn.overclock.net/4/46/900x600px-LL-463fb486_IMG_3604.jpeg


----------



## zhouz

I have a question for fellow 600T + H100 owners. How do you connect your H100 fans to anything aside from a fan controller? I had my fans hooked to the built in fan controller (one channel for each fan) and the controller completely pooped out. My first thought was to hook the fans to the H100 pump... but the fan wires are WAY too short to reach. And they're too short to reach ANY of the fan headers on the motherboard except for one... am i missing something obvious here?


----------



## neau7Ill

so i changed a few things, the first was that horrible gold,so made the screws black and some red, and also bought some cheap replacement fans just couldnt live with the noisy stock fans.. so this is my official "offering" to join the club


----------



## coreupted

Hi,

Could i be added please

Saw an advert on Gumtree for a Corsair 600T SE for £60 and all that was missing was the top mesh panel.
I phoned the guy up and went to his house to see it and all that was missing was said top mesh panel and manual, everything else was there.
There were a couple os small scratches so i said to him id give him £50 and he accepted..



For some reason there was an extra front mesh panel..
Ive contacted Corsair to see about the top panel

cheers


----------



## juneau78

i've just taken couple interior shots, well here they are:




comments pls?
thx


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> i've just taken couple interior shots, well here they are:
> 
> 
> comments pls?
> thx


Looks good buddy. Sleeving the cables would make it look much better; especially the 24 pin. Also those vanilla sata cables don't really match your color scheme. Other than that, nice looking rig.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreupted*
> 
> Hi,
> Could i be added please
> Saw an advert on Gumtree for a Corsair 600T SE for £60 and all that was missing was the top mesh panel.
> I phoned the guy up and went to his house to see it and all that was missing was said top mesh panel and manual, everything else was there.
> There were a couple os small scratches so i said to him id give him £50 and he accepted..
> For some reason there was an extra front mesh panel..
> Ive contacted Corsair to see about the top panel
> cheers


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreupted*
> 
> Hi,
> Could i be added please...
> Ive contacted Corsair to see about the top panel
> cheers


you can buy replacements from frozen-cpu.com or from performance-pcs.com (well one of them for sure idk what one)


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Looks good buddy. Sleeving the cables would make it look much better; especially the 24 pin. Also those vanilla sata cables don't really match your color scheme. Other than that, nice looking rig.


yepp, sleeve the cables or just buy extensions dude, plus, y not get a front blue fan?
the stock fans are xigmatek 200mm, newegg for likw 15 bux


----------



## fester99

Alright I have had this case for almost a month now and I love it. I will be getting parts little by little so I will take some current pics soon. I was crazy and read all 5049 posts. It took a long time but I have seen alot of great ideas and a lot of people that have skills above mine. I will be getting a Radeon hd 6870 by Friday and I will take pics the to officially join. I joined this forum because of this club and am looking forward to being a part of it soon.


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franky100*
> 
> the 600T SE (white) comes with both plexiglass panel and mesh panel, the 600T (graphite) only comes with mesh. So if you choose to buy the graphite and want the plexiglass panel, you will have to order it from corsair.


Ah I think you misunderstood me. When I mentioned 'full plexiglass window', I literally meant full, like the ones made by mnpc tech. I really wanted one of those but it was too expensive so I made it myself and it turned out damn nice lol.

@Fester99: Looking forward to seeing your build! I'm sure it'll be awesome!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhouz*
> 
> I have a question for fellow 600T + H100 owners. How do you connect your H100 fans to anything aside from a fan controller? I had my fans hooked to the built in fan controller (one channel for each fan) and the controller completely pooped out. My first thought was to hook the fans to the H100 pump... but the fan wires are WAY too short to reach. And they're too short to reach ANY of the fan headers on the motherboard except for one... am i missing something obvious here?


That's bizarre. If your H100 is mounted in the top of your case, how can the wires not be long enough? If I was you and found the wires to be too short, I would purchase (or make) some extensions. However, you should have plenty of length if you're mounting it in the top of the 600T.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KinNCIX*
> 
> 
> Any feedback?


Points for originality, but personally I like having the H100 up top and not blowing hot air on my video cards (unless you're exhausting out the front).


----------



## ssgtnubb

@ KinNCIX, the angle of the H100 is really killing me. That set-up has got to be starving your GPU's if you've got the fans of the H100 going forwards. I agree with Mergatoid on trying to do something different just not so sure on that. Do you have any fan's on the top either in push / pull?


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KinNCIX*
> 
> [http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1781101/width/600/height/399[/IMG][/URL]
> Any feedback?


As others have mentioned - I would mount your H100 at the top, and pull/exhaust with the Noctua fans.

Some questions that come to mind for me personally are:

- Are the GPU's overclocked?
- Are the GPU fans running at 100% speed?
- What are the temps across the GPU's when idle/stressed?

let us know as you might be fine in your current setup


----------



## AirStink

Greetings to all, finished building mine, love the case although not too happy about the 200mm fans (too much noise even at low speed) plus the noise from the front one in particular (hum/buzz...louder when you open the mesh cover).

Sorry for low quality of pics (cheapy phone cam) will update w/better quality after some additional mods


----------



## KinNCIX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's bizarre. If your H100 is mounted in the top of your case, how can the wires not be long enough? If I was you and found the wires to be too short, I would purchase (or make) some extensions. However, you should have plenty of length if you're mounting it in the top of the 600T.
> Points for originality, but personally I like having the H100 up top and not blowing hot air on my video cards (unless you're exhausting out the front).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> @ KinNCIX, the angle of the H100 is really killing me. That set-up has got to be starving your GPU's if you've got the fans of the H100 going forwards. I agree with Mergatoid on trying to do something different just not so sure on that. Do you have any fan's on the top either in push / pull?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> As others have mentioned - I would mount your H100 at the top, and pull/exhaust with the Noctua fans.
> Some questions that come to mind for me personally are:
> - Are the GPU's overclocked?
> - Are the GPU fans running at 100% speed?
> - What are the temps across the GPU's when idle/stressed?
> let us know as you might be fine in your current setup


The GPUs are overclocked at 910/1820/2010 Idle around 35 degrees, at 3d mark 11 would go up to roughly 70.

I did this cause the case isn't big enough for push/pull, even after I did this, the CPU have a 5~10 degree drop and GPU increase by 2~5 at max, in BF3 is actually the same

Which is why I just settled with this. I would admit it isn't the best looking setup out there.

Oh and there are still fans up top in the "slot" for exhaust.


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KinNCIX*
> 
> I did this cause the case isn't big enough for push/pull,


It is big enough with minimal modding, you have to offset the h100 in the top and you can only use 5 screws max but I know it is possible. I have seen a pic in this thread a few times, try searching this thread for it.


----------



## thebonuslevel

Hi Guys, I decided to make a new computer and this thread basically inspired me. Just completed today.
Priories: Sleeving that horribly ugly motherboard connector with white 550 cord and tightening up the loop. If anyone has any suggestions I would be glad to hear them.


















/application


----------



## Pejaten10

This is my Corsair 600T Silverstone edition.
It still needs a couple of tweak and mod. Like the side panel window and such. I think the silver color looks nice on 600T.


----------



## Balanar

K guys I have decided to definitely fit a 360 rad in my 600t at the top. However, before cutting the case, I'd like to ask any other peeps here that might have done the same some questions:

- What is the thickest radiator that can fit at the top without haveing clearance issues with the motherboard heatsink etc?
- Is a push pull configuration possible with a radiator at the top? I'm thinking of using gentle typhoons.

Any and all input will be greatly appreciated! There are some really awesome rigs here and I hope to join the ranks as well one day.


----------



## zhouz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's bizarre. If your H100 is mounted in the top of your case, how can the wires not be long enough? If I was you and found the wires to be too short, I would purchase (or make) some extensions. However, you should have plenty of length if you're mounting it in the top of the 600T.


With the fans mounted in the top area of the case, whats the best way to run the fan wires? The only way I could see is the hole opposite the lock at the top-front. They don't reach going this way...


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pejaten10*
> 
> This is my Corsair 600T Silverstone edition.
> It still needs a couple of tweak and mod. Like the side panel window and such. I think the silver color looks nice on 600T.


sweet! i would call it the 600T-R for this color combo








but where's ur black plexi sidepanel?


----------



## Sending

Im getting my 600T soon aswell!
But I am thinking about putting a H60 in the top with the fan on top of the radiator, and a 120mm fan besides it.
Have anyone tested that?


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhouz*
> 
> With the fans mounted in the top area of the case, whats the best way to run the fan wires? The only way I could see is the hole opposite the lock at the top-front. They don't reach going this way...


This is the way I routed my fan leads as well - I used 3-pin braided extensions to reach my fan controller.


----------



## neau7Ill

[/quote]

inlove with your case.. all the red details and everything else is so nice.. exremely jelly


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sending*
> 
> Im getting my 600T soon aswell!
> But I am thinking about putting a H60 in the top with the fan on top of the radiator, and a 120mm fan besides it.
> Have anyone tested that?


thats kinda silly, why not just put it on the back?


----------



## Sending

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> thats kinda silly, why not just put it on the back?


Because I dont like how it looks with that big thing in the back.
Im also considering a H100 in the top, but not sure yet.


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pejaten10*
> 
> This is my Corsair 600T Silverstone edition.
> It still needs a couple of tweak and mod. Like the side panel window and such. I think the silver color looks nice on 600T.


May I suggest moving those HD cages. I would remove the top one and move the bottom one next to the PSU. It will look better and provide more air to that GPU..

A quick question for those here. What is a good solution to the crappy Corsair front panel connectors showing their color right at the MB? I am looking to go all black and be murdered out but this little rainbow looks weird.


----------



## KinNCIX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> It is big enough with minimal modding, you have to offset the h100 in the top and you can only use 5 screws max but I know it is possible. I have seen a pic in this thread a few times, try searching this thread for it.


I seen it done, and tried it myself as well, I just didn't like how it sits which is why I did my mod.


----------



## HeliXpc

Modded the side mesh to hold the NZXT 200mm fan, just got a drill, sized it up, made the holes bigger and put the rubber in, looks OEM.


----------



## BBLENDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garumaru*
> 
> It won't fit without moving all drive cages in front. If you move the cage to the back, you will lose one.
> This is what I had to do.
> http://cdn.overclock.net/4/46/900x600px-LL-463fb486_IMG_3604.jpeg


I'll see what I can do. Not too much in a hurry on the fans issue.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhouz*
> 
> With the fans mounted in the top area of the case, whats the best way to run the fan wires? The only way I could see is the hole opposite the lock at the top-front. They don't reach going this way...


Do you have the fans turned so the cable exits the fan closest to the hole? I had mine up there (as do others) and I plugged them into the block at the time.

OK, I admit, because I had gotten push/pull to work with the H100 as well on that same socket 775 board, I had moved the entire assembly forward one fan length so I may have had a little more slack in the wire than you have. However, others here have installed the H100 stock. Anyone else have a problem with the srock H100 fan cables being too short to reach to the block?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sending*
> 
> Im getting my 600T soon as well!
> But I am thinking about putting a H60 in the top with the fan on top of the radiator, and a 120mm fan besides it.
> Have anyone tested that?


I did it with an H70 in push/pull using a socket 775 mobo. It worked fine (it averaged 7c warmer than the H100 I'm using now).

This is how it looked at the time:



Personally I thought it looked great, and it was something original at the time. If you're using a 1155 or newer mobo you're unlikely to be able to fit push/pull because of the RAM clearance issue unless you move the assembly slightly to the side to avoid it as in the picture below:



I just removed a bit of the mesh to allow me to put the screws in (all four of them) and it kept the H70 far enough away from the RAM for clearance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> I'll see what I can do. Not too much in a hurry on the fans issue.


You should be able to get that fan to fit. It's a 25mm fan so it should fit fine. You may have to mount it a little differently though (the mounting holes may not be in the same place). I have a 30mm wide NZXT fan in my 600T, and I had to trim the curl off the bottom drive cage to squeeze the fan in (see pic above). I used two mesh holes to screw the top of the fan on, and the drive cage holds it in place at the bottom.

If you don't mind drilling a couple of screw holes (a very minor mod) you should be able to mount any 25mm thick fan up front without worrying about hitting the drive cage.


----------



## Pejaten10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> sweet! i would call it the 600T-R for this color combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but where's ur black plexi sidepanel?


Nice for you still notice my black plexi panel. It rest well somewhere in my house. Thinking to mod my Corsair panel, but it still on my drawing board.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> inlove with your case.. all the red details and everything else is so nice.. exremely jelly


Thx for the compliment. Although lot of works still need to be done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> May I suggest moving those HD cages. I would remove the top one and move the bottom one next to the PSU. It will look better and provide more air to that GPU..
> A quick question for those here. What is a good solution to the crappy Corsair front panel connectors showing their color right at the MB? I am looking to go all black and be murdered out but this little rainbow looks weird.


Actually, ive already done that setup a while ago. Just need a new fresh perspective right now.
For that crappy front panel connector, you can sleeve the cable. But if you want the short cut, the easy way, you can use NZXT front panel extension like i'm using right now. No more rainbow colors.


----------



## freitz

Updated


----------



## Mergatroid

Very nice. How did you squeeze your rad and a fan over your memory?


----------



## freitz

Rad is not lined up with the holes. I had to make new ones.


----------



## AirStink

*FYI: BitFenix Spectra LED 200mm Fan will not fit as a replacement for front OEM fan (intake), the fan blades will touch the mesh screen.* Unless you cut out that front circular mesh part that the fan clips to save youself the money and by the way they are way more quiet than original.









http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-led/


----------



## KidLi

Got my case today, and just finished the migration! Been browsing and I love all the mods and clean setups I have seen! I have nothing crazy, just a modest setup. : D


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pejaten10*
> 
> For that crappy front panel connector, you can sleeve the cable. But if you want the short cut, the easy way, you can use NZXT front panel extension like i'm using right now. No more rainbow colors.


Yeah I saw these online and was gonna settle for them but what about the firewire header?


----------



## PCModderMike

The "money pit" has evolved some more - update


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidLi*
> 
> Got my case today, and just finished the migration! Been browsing and I love all the mods and clean setups I have seen! I have nothing crazy, just a modest setup. : D


Super clean build, I like it!


----------



## KidLi

Thanks! I really like the white painted front/top addition on yours. What paint did you use? What would you reccomend for some scratches I managed on the back. lol


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidLi*
> 
> Thanks! I really like the white painted front/top addition on yours. What paint did you use? What would you reccomend for some scratches I managed on the back. lol


Thanks! I used Duplicolor's Engine Enamel, white of course haha. It's good stuff for a rattle can, I've used various colors before on various builds, always turns out good. The match to the finish of the 600t is almost spot on. But I wouldn't use it as a touch up paint. If you have scratches on part of the case, like the back, I would paint the whole back area to have it blend well.


----------



## tiger187126

add me:


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pejaten10*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> sweet! i would call it the 600T-R for this color combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but where's ur black plexi sidepanel?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice for you still notice my black plexi panel. It rest well somewhere in my house. Thinking to mod my Corsair panel, but it still on my drawing board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> inlove with your case.. all the red details and everything else is so nice.. exremely jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx for the compliment. Although lot of works still need to be done.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> May I suggest moving those HD cages. I would remove the top one and move the bottom one next to the PSU. It will look better and provide more air to that GPU..
> A quick question for those here. What is a good solution to the crappy Corsair front panel connectors showing their color right at the MB? I am looking to go all black and be murdered out but this little rainbow looks weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, ive already done that setup a while ago. Just need a new fresh perspective right now.
> For that crappy front panel connector, you can sleeve the cable. But if you want the short cut, the easy way, you can use NZXT front panel extension like i'm using right now. No more rainbow colors.
Click to expand...

That package NZXT is only available in UK... I wonder why. I've bought other set already but this one.


----------



## KidLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks! I used Duplicolor's Engine Enamel, white of course haha. It's good stuff for a rattle can, I've used various colors before on various builds, always turns out good. The match to the finish of the 600t is almost spot on. But I wouldn't use it as a touch up paint. If you have scratches on part of the case, like the back, I would paint the whole back area to have it blend well.


Thanks for the tip, rattle can is what I was hoping for lol. Dude, the water cooled setup looks so legit, the white tubing is choice!!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AirStink*
> 
> *FYI: BitFenix Spectra LED 200mm Fan will not fit as a replacement for front OEM fan (intake), the fan blades will touch the mesh screen.* Unless you cut out that front circular mesh part that the fan clips to save youself the money and by the way they are way more quiet than original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-led/


You could always use some washers. It's funny that the blades would stick out enough to hit the mesh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidLi*
> 
> Got my case today, and just finished the migration! Been browsing and I love all the mods and clean setups I have seen! I have nothing crazy, just a modest setup. : D


That's the great thing about this case. Even a "modest" setup like yours looks sweet. Good job.


----------



## AirStink

Wish it was that easy this particular fan is configured as exhaust only and unlike any other configuration within the series, I thought I did my homework and researched if it would fit or not and it does 200x20x20 but not as intake fan http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-led, but thank you for the suggestion


----------



## LSB1

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here to the forum,

I just wanted to share my Corsair Graphite 600T Build.

I spend many hours finding the right parts for this build at the right price.

Nickname of my Rig: *Marshmallow*










CASE: Corsair White Graphite Series 600T
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR3 1600
MB: ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 (REV 3.0) ATX Intel Motherboard
PSU: Corsair Gold AX750 750W
SSD: Corsair Performance Pro Series 256GB 2.5" SATA
VIDEO CARD: EVGA GTX 560 Classified
I just want to say that the performance of this build exceeded my expectations.





















Thanks!


----------



## KidLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You could always use some washers. It's funny that the blades would stick out enough to hit the mesh.
> That's the great thing about this case. Even a "modest" setup like yours looks sweet. Good job.


Thanks mate!


----------



## BBLENDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AirStink*
> 
> Wish it was that easy this particular fan is configured as exhaust only and unlike any other configuration within the series, I thought I did my homework and researched if it would fit or not and it does 200x20x20 but not as intake fan http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-led, but thank you for the suggestion


I'm confused now. The 20mm will fit, only as an exhaust? If so, I wouldn't mind.

Are you going to buy one?


----------



## WusteHase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LSB1*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> I'm new here to the forum,
> I just wanted to share my Corsair Graphite 600T Build.
> I spend many hours finding the right parts for this build at the right price.
> Nickname of my Rig: *Marshmallow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASE: Corsair White Graphite Series 600T
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H60
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR3 1600
> MB: ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 (REV 3.0) ATX Intel Motherboard
> PSU: Corsair Gold AX750 750W
> SSD: Corsair Performance Pro Series 256GB 2.5" SATA
> VIDEO CARD: EVGA GTX 560 Classified
> I just want to say that the performance of this build exceeded my expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Gorgeous build you've got there! Very slick. I love the 2-tone thing you've got going, heaven above/hell below type look. Nice use of Corsair gear too!


----------



## AirStink

Yes have two of them, excellent quality however the reason I mainly purchased them was to replace the front one because of the buzzing noise so I am stuck with either returning them or cutting out the mesh part, not sure how to exactly approach the job but tried to use a snip and was uncomfortable since it was not like cutting paper and don't want to mess the case up more than necessary. If anyone can provide guidance as how to proceed would appreciate it


----------



## BBLENDER

Thanks for the info!

...Man, this case is almost perfect, they f'd up on the 200 fans part!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AirStink*
> 
> Wish it was that easy this particular fan is configured as exhaust only and unlike any other configuration within the series, I thought I did my homework and researched if it would fit or not and it does 200x20x20 but not as intake fan http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-led, but thank you for the suggestion


That's too bad. Are you looking for something particular in a fan, like colour or CFM or low noise?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> I'm confused now. The 20mm will fit, only as an exhaust? If so, I wouldn't mind.
> Are you going to buy one?


I can't be sure, but some fans have screw posts that don't go through both sides of the fan. The stock 200mm Corsair fan in my 600T was like that. When I installed the H70 in the top of the case, I wanted to use my 200mm fan in the top fan compartment as exhaust, but because of the way the screw posts were, if I put it up there it would only mount as intake. If I put it inside where it was to begin with, it would only mount as exhaust. I'm not sure if this is the problem he's having with his fan, but it annoyed me and a couple of other fellas who also wanted to mount it as exhaust in the top fan compartment but couldn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AirStink*
> 
> Yes have two of them, excellent quality however the reason I mainly purchased them was to replace the front one because of the buzzing noise so I am stuck with either returning them or cutting out the mesh part, not sure how to exactly approach the job but tried to use a snip and was uncomfortable since it was not like cutting paper and don't want to mess the case up more than necessary. If anyone can provide guidance as how to proceed would appreciate it


If I was in your position, I would either return the fan or purchase a Dremel (rotary tool) to cut the mesh. Personally, I recommend just returning the fan and selecting a different one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LSB1*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> I'm new here to the forum,
> I just wanted to share my Corsair Graphite 600T Build.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


That's a sweet looking build. I would like to point out, since you're not using all the drive bays, if you remove and store the upper hard drive cage you will get a lot better air flow to your two video cards. That's one sweet a$$ed psu you have there.


----------



## AirStink

Update: Finally installed the fans and thanks to Megatroid's advice (adding spacer's) its working. Installed both and happy with them, whisper quiet yet push more air, 47.4CFM and <20dB...silence is golden. Difference between Modders and the rest is that perfection is just not good enough









Not the cleanest job but will revisit, will shop around for shorter screws etc.


----------



## BBLENDER

^^

Looks good! Can you fit the 2 bay drives?


----------



## MasterT

Add me please.

Ok guys, all the way from sunny Barbados. My work in progress 600T SE, with installed H100. Read the whole thread, and so far, so good. Fan controller works, no cracking noises, no imperfections seen thus far







. Temps are around 41 idle with a first generation 1156 i5 750 @ 4.05GHz w 1.46v. 70 on full with the H100 at the second profile level.







Not worried too much about temps at the moment, as I'm looking to upgrade later this year. Pics are from a phone. Sorry


----------



## LSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WusteHase*
> 
> Gorgeous build you've got there! Very slick. I love the 2-tone thing you've got going, heaven above/hell below type look. Nice use of Corsair gear too!


WusteHase, I never thought about it like that... Now I appreciate the look even more now... hahaha.







Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's a sweet looking build. I would like to point out, since you're not using all the drive bays, if you remove and store the upper hard drive cage you will get a lot better air flow to your two video cards. That's one sweet a$$ed psu you have there.


Thanks Mergatroid, Appreciate it, I see you have the same PSU LOL... Nice... Thanks for the tip!


----------



## fester99

Ok here are a few pics. Please remember this is a work in progress and I am slowly replacing components.

I just got the HD 6870 installed, changed the rear fan to an Excalibur(exhaust), made custom air filters on the side and top(intake), installed 4 Cooler Master fans on the side mesh (bottom row intake, top row exhaust), and removed led lights from 200mm fans.

Next up
get Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 Motherboard, Intel I7 2600k, and 16GB Corsair Vengeance Ram

Later on:
Corsair H80, Change the side mesh fans to CM Excaliburs, sleeved Front Panel Extensions, and LG Blu Ray Drive

Tell me what you all think..
Just a straight on view


The Fancy Pic


Side Panel Fans


Custom Side Air Filter



With these pics may I please officially join this sweet a$$ club.


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> Add me please.
> Ok guys, all the way from sunny Barbados. My work in progress 600T SE, with installed H100. Read the whole thread, and so far, so good. Fan controller works, no cracking noises, no imperfections seen thus far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Temps are around 41 idle with a first generation 1156 i5 750 @ 4.05GHz w 1.46v. 70 on full with the H100 at the second profile level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not worried too much about temps at the moment, as I'm looking to upgrade later this year. Pics are from a phone. Sorry


Nice rig there. One suggestion is to remove the hard drive cage platform on the bottom since you are not using it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AirStink*
> 
> Update: Finally installed the fans and thanks to Megatroid's advice (adding spacer's) its working. Installed both and happy with them, whisper quiet yet push more air, 47.4CFM and <20dB...silence is golden. Difference between Modders and the rest is that perfection is just not good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the cleanest job but will revisit, will shop around for shorter screws etc.


Great job. Glad you came up with a solution.

Hey, you should really invest in a Dremel or roto tool. Cutting the bolts down to size is a five minute job. Of course a bolt cutter would do the job too, but you'd get a lot more use out of a Dremel.

@MasterT

Good job. Looks clean.


----------



## AirStink

Yes you can the fan is same size as original except mounting on it is only one way (exhaust). And thank you MasterT for insight and compliment will buy one soon


----------



## neau7Ill

Custom Side Air Filter



with what did you make the filter??


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> Custom Side Air Filter
> with what did you make the filter??


Magnets, Paint Strainer, Picture Mat Board, and Glue. On the top I used just the paint strainer and affixed it under the mesh between the plastic waffle.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> Magnets, Paint Strainer, Picture Mat Board, and Glue. On the top I used just the paint strainer and affixed it under the mesh between the plastic waffle.


That is awesome! I'd like to see how u did the top fan filter

Nice builds by the way to all the new members!!!


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> That is awesome! I'd like to see how u did the top fan filter


Well I did not think to take any in process pictures but I will see if I can get a good pic.


----------



## Badwrench

Ok guys, count me in. Will get some better pics soon.


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Ok guys, count me in. Will get some better pics soon.


Lovin the color scheme.
Have you considered moving that other VGA power up 1 grommet? And also maybe taking out one of your drive cages? Possibly both if you mount that drive in the 5.25 bay, it will help out your air flow and make it look good, not that it does not look good now.


----------



## hawleywood

Hello, everyone! I'm a full fledged junkie with new found enthusiasm. Looking to join the Official Corsair Graphite Club with my 600T SE - for use as my new hackintosh!






--
I will add that the 600T case is phenomenal for wiring. Feels more modular than most, however the sky top of the case is the limit when it comes to adding the Corsair H100 with it's massive rad. The only logical place to mount this is on the inside-top portion of the case, however with the provided fans (should you choose to mount on bottom of rad for push pull) you'll bump into your CPU Power plug (Rampage IV Extreme), not to mention making removing RAM on this board impossible without first removing the cooling assembly. UGH!

It's an easy fix - but after just turning my wallet inside out on this build - another 40 dollars for 4 x slim scythe (2000rpm) fans was something I could not live without. Needless to say, we went without our bread and water that night.







But the heat comes on this Thursday.







(kidding, gang)

But here's to an out of the box experience I haven't had with any of the last 3 Cosmos case builds Ive done. Very fun case to work with!


----------



## BBLENDER

^^
Nice! I was thinking about doing something similar with my cables. I have a huge mess in mine. I just don't want to open the case!


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawleywood*
> 
> Hello, everyone! I'm a full fledged junkie with new found enthusiasm. Looking to join the Official Corsair Graphite Club with my 600T SE - for use as my new hackintosh!
> 
> 
> --
> That is very clever, wonder how many people that don't know anything would really think that is a new Mac desktop. I mean it does look pretty legit.


----------



## kyzumi

Please add me to the club! I've been reading this thread for months now but I finally finished and took some pictures of mine. First of all: I am from Brazil. So, please remember that computer parts here are mostly unavailable and when they are, they are really really expensive. Most of the stuff I have had to be imported or hunt down from unexpected places. Of course it would be much better if I had more parts at my disposal. Anyway, I know the shots aren't great but I just want to be part of the club!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> Lovin the color scheme.
> Have you considered moving that other VGA power up 1 grommet? And also maybe taking out one of your drive cages? Possibly both if you mount that drive in the 5.25 bay, it will help out your air flow and make it look good, not that it does not look good now.


Thanks. I tried to go to the next grommet up, but the cable was just stretched too tight. Gonna take my spare and build one the correct length so that I can get the nice rainbow to match the 24pin. Also still need to sleeve all my front panel connectors. Not stoked on them as is takes forever to sleeve them with paracord as you have to completely disassemble them, oh well. Also, I have all 4 5.25" bays full (optical drive, dual bay res/pump, scythe fan controller). Probably going to reconfigure and just make a small mount on top of the little pedestal for a single hdd, so that I don't have any of the stock cages. Also, picked up a 133cfm NZXT 200mm fan to replace the stocker in front.


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawleywood*
> 
> Hello, everyone! I'm a full fledged junkie with new found enthusiasm. Looking to join the Official Corsair Graphite Club with my 600T SE - for use as my new hackintosh!


I will also be making a Hackintosh.. Was it hard to get it running?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Thanks. I tried to go to the next grommet up, but the cable was just stretched too tight. Gonna take my spare and build one the correct length so that I can get the nice rainbow to match the 24pin. Also still need to sleeve all my front panel connectors. Not stoked on them as is takes forever to sleeve them with paracord as you have to completely disassemble them, oh well. Also, I have all 4 5.25" bays full (optical drive, dual bay res/pump, scythe fan controller). Probably going to reconfigure and just make a small mount on top of the little pedestal for a single hdd, so that I don't have any of the stock cages. Also, picked up a 133cfm NZXT 200mm fan to replace the stocker in front.


Yeah I see you do have all the 5.25s used up. I want to sleeve the front connections as well but it looks like a beast. I think I am just going the pre sleeved extension route but I am having trouble finding the firewire one. I may have to come up with a different solution for it.


----------



## mikeyo

Hi Guys

Can someone please advise on what the following issue might be?

I am using the front panel USB3 port on my 600T SE case with the cable passed through the back of the case connecting to a USB3 port on my Rampage III Extreme mobo.
When I connect a USB 3.0 device such as the GT64GB USB3 flash drive (also by Corsair) the drive does not want to work correctly. It doesn't even show up as a usable volume in Explorer.
If I connect the flash drive to the back of the Mobo directly, it works fine. This suggests it could be the cable/usb3.0 port on the case which is the issue.

Has anyone come across a similar issue and if so what did you do to resolve it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Darkcyde

Sounds like RMA time. My guess is the top panel with the port went kaput.


----------



## mikeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Sounds like RMA time. My guess is the top panel with the port went kaput.


It's not the port (i don't think). Other usb 2.0 devices work fine with it. It's only USB3 devices using the extension cable from the front port to the rear port of the mobo.
I read somewhere that the flash drive requires all the usb3 power and using any extension lead can cause issues, not sure if this correct or not.


----------



## eNkrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawleywood*
> 
> Hello, everyone! I'm a full fledged junkie with new found enthusiasm. Looking to join the Official Corsair Graphite Club with my 600T SE - for use as my new hackintosh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> I will add that the 600T case is phenomenal for wiring. Feels more modular than most, however the sky top of the case is the limit when it comes to adding the Corsair H100 with it's massive rad. The only logical place to mount this is on the inside-top portion of the case, however with the provided fans (should you choose to mount on bottom of rad for push pull) you'll bump into your CPU Power plug (Rampage IV Extreme), not to mention making removing RAM on this board impossible without first removing the cooling assembly. UGH!
> It's an easy fix - but after just turning my wallet inside out on this build - another 40 dollars for 4 x slim scythe (2000rpm) fans was something I could not live without. Needless to say, we went without our bread and water that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the heat comes on this Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (kidding, gang)
> But here's to an out of the box experience I haven't had with any of the last 3 Cosmos case builds Ive done. Very fun case to work with!


Nice build







I have a similar setup that I just got in a few days ago and will be finishing it up as soon as my SSD drives come in. What did you do to mod the case so that the H100 series can fit with the large fin RAM?


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkrypt*
> 
> Nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a similar setup that I just got in a few days ago and will be finishing it up as soon as my SSD drives come in. What did you do to mod the case so that the H100 series can fit with the large fin RAM?


It looks as if he as super slim fans mounted to that h100, they are definitely not normal sized fans. Which if that is the case the slim fans are said to have no effect in this setup, I am not trolling I just know someone else in this thread at some point said it is not worth the little gain over just push or pull setup.


----------



## hawleywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkrypt*
> 
> Nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a similar setup that I just got in a few days ago and will be finishing it up as soon as my SSD drives come in. What did you do to mod the case so that the H100 series can fit with the large fin RAM?


@eNkrypt: I went with 4 x 100mm Scythe Slim (2000RPM) fans, mounting two at the bottom of the rad & two at the top of the 600T case, where the grille-insert removes. I have them in a push-pull arrangement and have noticed that there is a minus 1-2 degree difference if the fans pull air in from the top as opposed to push it out. This difference is negligible given I'm using an H100 to cool the cpu. I'll start worrying about 1-2 degree differences when I get a chiller








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> I will also be making a Hackintosh.. Was it hard to get it running?


@fester99: The first couple days were filled with ktext panics and me not understanding them - but that only required a few gallons of coffee and several packs of smokes to become comfortable with. If this is new territory, it's going to seem daunting. This was my first crack at the cat. I built my rig this weekend, played with it on Windows (yawn) briefly - and went right to hackintosh-ing. I just installed OSX on my 240GB Corsair SSD from an 8GB USB Lion Installer, today. WOW. The entire installation took about 5 minutes. No kidding!

You won't get any 'easy' answers at the forums, trial and error seems to win the day. Again - I'm using an unsupported X79, however if you use an X58 or Gigabyte mobo - those are the setups they've catered to. The only way i could boot my southbridge (IOSystem) is using the dsdt=null flag. BUT! I digress - I'll post that in the tony mac forums!

The short answer: *It was hard for the first 2 days. The last 5 minutes was a cake-walk!*


----------



## hawleywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> It looks as if he as super slim fans mounted to that h100, they are definitely not normal sized fans. Which if that is the case the slim fans are said to have no effect in this setup, I am not trolling I just know someone else in this thread at some point said it is not worth the little gain over just push or pull setup.


You got that right! The difference is negligible. The reasoning behind these fans is two-fold: Allow RAM removal and reduce noise when conventional fans placed on top of the case.

Without slim fans, you can skew the angle of the rad to meet fan requirements when it comes placing the rad beside the CPU power+ on this rampage iv (but still can't access ram!). With traditional fans, the next logical work-around is to move fans to the top of the case - however, once you close the grille-insert over the fans - it sounds like a server room rack! I work with these daily - It's not my 'cup of tea' for the home computing experience!

The CPU temps max about 60-65C on full load Intel burn-in test at 4000mhz. 40x100. Haven't tweaked voltage enough to get them down but... heck..60 is nothing in this neck of the woods!

I went with slims - and killed two birds with one rock.


----------



## eNkrypt

Well, Here is my build - It's my first in many years.

Mobo - Asus P8Z68/Pro
PSU - Corsair 750W Modular
GPU - nVidia GeForce GTX 260 MaxCore (216)
CPU - Intel i5 2500k (obviously unlocked)
RAM - 16gb Corsair Vengence
Case - Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T
CPU Cooling - Corsair H80

*The pictures have an H60 which I returned for the H80*

This picture depicts airflow.







And I know, look at that GOD AWFUL mess behind my computer


----------



## bit1der

Can I join the club


----------



## ROKA

Changed motherboard to Z68 and other modifications were made on CPU, VGA and the power supply.
The Fan controller that I used have was Aerocool touch2000. The LED touch screen stopped working after 4 weeks. I looked up to Aerocool Forum and alot of peeps had the same type of problem. If there is anyone thinking about installing a Fan Controller stick with Analogue system.

I need to work on my cable management and try to make more space for better air flow. May be I need to get a smaller reservoir...


----------



## ROKA

Nice looking feet on the second picture


----------



## eNkrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKA*
> 
> Changed motherboard to Z68 and other modifications were made on CPU, VGA and the power supply.
> The Fan controller that I used have was Aerocool touch2000. The LED touch screen stopped working after 4 weeks. I looked up to Aerocool Forum and alot of peeps had the same type of problem. If there is anyone thinking about installing a Fan Controller stick with Analogue system.
> I need to work on my cable management and try to make more space for better air flow. May be I need to get a smaller reservoir...


What cooling system is that? Looks awesome with all that color


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That package NZXT is only available in UK... I wonder why. I've bought other set already but this one.


Red
http://www.amazon.com/CB-FRPAN-R-Individually-Sleeved-Speaker-Premium/dp/B004DCAMLI
Black
http://www.amazon.com/CB-FRPAN-Individually-Sleeved-Speaker-Premium/dp/B003ZDNXZI


----------



## neau7Ill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKA*
> 
> Nice looking feet on the second picture


bwahahaha


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkrypt*
> 
> Well, Here is my build - It's my first in many years.
> Mobo - Asus P8Z68/Pro
> PSU - Corsair 750W Modular
> GPU - nVidia GeForce GTX 260 MaxCore (216)
> CPU - Intel i5 2500k (obviously unlocked)
> RAM - 16gb Corsair Vengence
> Case - Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T
> CPU Cooling - Corsair H80
> *The pictures have an H60 which I returned for the H80*
> This picture depicts airflow.
> And I know, look at that GOD AWFUL mess behind my computer


nice build! if i may make a suggestion, the usb 3.0 bracket that you have on the top slot, if you change that to the bottom you can run that usb cable along your psu and thru the bottom most grommet and up the other one to plug into the usb header on the mobo. for the platform that hdd cage, if you want to remove that, there are 3 white tabs on each side of the front panel that you can push out (be careful) and the front panel will come off exposing the 4 screws on the bottom of the case to remove that platform.

if you want to pour a bit more money in and make it look just a tad bit better corsair now sells braided cables http://www.corsair.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=braided+cables

overall nice build and hope you like it! welcome to the club!


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKA*


nice build! love the lighting on it, makes the water look like electric ice color.

funny that you may want a smaller res, i want a bigger one or one that goes in my 5.25 bay.

and for the fun of it...nice feet...no **** lol


----------



## LSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkrypt*
> 
> Well, Here is my build - It's my first in many years.
> Mobo - Asus P8Z68/Pro
> PSU - Corsair 750W Modular
> GPU - nVidia GeForce GTX 260 MaxCore (216)
> CPU - Intel i5 2500k (obviously unlocked)
> RAM - 16gb Corsair Vengence
> Case - Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T
> CPU Cooling - Corsair H80
> *The pictures have an H60 which I returned for the H80*
> This picture depicts airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know, look at that GOD AWFUL mess behind my computer


Looks really nice build. Love the colors. The Motherboard, Memory, and PSU look great together. Nicely done. Similar to my build, except my color scheme was gold. How is that GTX 260 holding up? Do you feel the need to upgrade or not really?

What was the primary reason for upgrading from the H60 to the H80? Just curious, as I feel my H60 holds my temps down rather well!


----------



## cruelntention

anyone know if Bill over at MNPCtech would give discounts for bulk purchase on the 600t full acrylic side panel? is anyone else as interested in this like me? 125 is pretty expensive, but 100 is totally justifiable (in my own in head) lol (if he gave discounts)

borrowing darkcyde's picture for what it looks like


----------



## hawleywood

Extremely interested! Oddly - I don't think there is a number out of question to acquire this look. It's just a matter of time...

I gotta stop staring at that picture! No wonder birds fly into windows.


----------



## LSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> anyone know if Bill over at MNPCtech would give discounts for bulk purchase on the 600t full acrylic side panel? is anyone else as interested in this like me? 125 is pretty expensive, but 100 is totally justifiable (in my own in head) lol (if he gave discounts)
> borrowing darkcyde's picture for what it looks like


I'm interested. Is that what they are running? $125? Does that include that little fan on the picture?


----------



## ROKA

All the cooling products are Koolance except for the Radiator.
Water Block- Koolance 370
Pump- Koolance 450S
Radiator-HWLab Stealth 240
Nozzles- Koolance


----------



## ROKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> nice feet...no **** lol


LOL!!!


----------



## ROKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkrypt*
> 
> What cooling system is that? Looks awesome with all that color


All the cooling products are Koolance except for the Radiator.
Water Block- Koolance 370
Pump- Koolance 450S
Radiator-HWLab Stealth 240
Nozzles- Koolance


----------



## JQuantum

I hate this club...







it makes me want to go buy the 600T (white in particular) and build another system even though I'd have absolutely no use for another














I can't explain it but this case... i want


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> I hate this club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it makes me want to go buy the 600T (white in particular) and build another system even though I'd have absolutely no use for another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't explain it but this case... i want


you can always just buy the case and transfer all your parts to the new case, but i understand your itch for new toys lol


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawleywood*
> 
> Extremely interested! Oddly - I don't think there is a number out of question to acquire this look. It's just a matter of time...
> I gotta stop staring at that picture! No wonder birds fly into windows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LSB1*
> 
> I'm interested. Is that what they are running? $125? Does that include that little fan on the picture?


@hawleywood - hahaha!

@lsb1 - that's the price i saw last when I went to the website and other numberous post on here about the cost. i think i'll email him today to see if there is a possibility of a discount if there is a builk buy, then i'll see how long it would take. pretty sure he doesn't keep these on stock and has to make each one when he gets a request so i imagine there would be like a months timeframe before we got everything.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> you can always just buy the case and transfer all your parts to the new case, but i understand your itch for new toys lol


lol but i like my phantom as well (besides the fact i'm not done setting it up). not sure if everything will fit but meh...

I'd be tempted to put an x58 or x79 the 58 is cheap but 79 is expensive. Future proofing isn't a concern with this one kuz i'd prob build it and leave it and use older parts. Then again if I do it I feel like might as well go full out it. 580 sli, 3960x, x79 board and a closed custom loop, maybe throw in a chiller if it's going in a warm room. i'm thinking a deep blue repaint on the same area as the white paint. And of course this would be a computer way exceeding my budget and ability to create such a thing (never painted anything).

So ya... that's the build I have in my mind and can't seem to shake it. Then i realize that'd be better than my main rig ... :S

price differences tho is x58 route i could build it complete for around 1k, x79 route 2k. EDIT2: grossly rounded.


----------



## eNkrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LSB1*
> 
> Looks really nice build. Love the colors. The Motherboard, Memory, and PSU look great together. Nicely done. Similar to my build, except my color scheme was gold. How is that GTX 260 holding up? Do you feel the need to upgrade or not really?
> What was the primary reason for upgrading from the H60 to the H80? Just curious, as I feel my H60 holds my temps down rather well!


The GTX 260 is a few years old, but to my surprise it is holding up extremely well! It plays all the games I play (TF2, Crysis Series, Skyrim, CS:S, HL2 ETC) the only *downside* is no DX11 - However, I find no use for DX11 anyways







My friend is giving me his old 260 so I am going to run them in SLI which I heard is very similar in performance with the GTX 560t

The reason for upgrading the pump was this - The H60 started making a crazy noise similar to that of a hard drive reading and writing. After lots of research and comments from members here, the H80 shows a slight decrease in temps - I am about to install my H80 as it just came in today along with the SSD. I got a "guarantee" from corsairgeorge saying if I bought it and it leaked and screwed up my components due to MANUFACTURE error that he will get it processed and they will replace my unit. So I had to take the deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> anyone know if Bill over at MNPCtech would give discounts for bulk purchase on the 600t full acrylic side panel? is anyone else as interested in this like me? 125 is pretty expensive, but 100 is totally justifiable (in my own in head) lol (if he gave discounts)
> borrowing darkcyde's picture for what it looks like


I REALLY want that side panel, and I know he makes them custom.... But I would pay more like $80-$85 :\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> nice build! if i may make a suggestion, the usb 3.0 bracket that you have on the top slot, if you change that to the bottom you can run that usb cable along your psu and thru the bottom most grommet and up the other one to plug into the usb header on the mobo. for the platform that hdd cage, if you want to remove that, there are 3 white tabs on each side of the front panel that you can push out (be careful) and the front panel will come off exposing the 4 screws on the bottom of the case to remove that platform.
> if you want to pour a bit more money in and make it look just a tad bit better corsair now sells braided cables http://www.corsair.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=braided+cables
> overall nice build and hope you like it! welcome to the club!


Thanks for the suggestion! I had it like that at first, but then I thought, "OH! I'll have more room if I move it up top *FALSE* I was wrong, and was too lazy to put it back. I'll do it today since I am installing my SSD and H80









Also, I thought there was a way to take that base off! Thanks









Nice......feet.................no ****..........


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkrypt*
> 
> Also, I thought there was a way to take that base off! Thanks


Don't forget to take out any thing in the 5.25 bays if you remove the front panel to get to the HDD base.


----------



## Badwrench

As promised before, a couple more pics. Also, changed out the stock front fan for the 166cfm NZXT (fits with 3 screws - 1 in stock hole and 2 others through the mesh). Ziptied the last one







. Also removed the hdd cages (the top one is just there to hold my hdd while I mod another one to clear the thicker NZXT fan.)









Here is the modded HDD cage to hold my single drive. Going to hang from the bottom of the 5.25" bays. Had to cut off the rounded portion of the cage on the right to clear the thicker fan. Just need to prime and paint


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> It looks as if he as super slim fans mounted to that h100, they are definitely not normal sized fans. Which if that is the case the slim fans are said to have no effect in this setup, I am not trolling I just know someone else in this thread at some point said it is not worth the little gain over just push or pull setup.


I agree. I think those slim fans are a waste of time. They don't have any static pressure and their CFM is almost nothing. We considered them early on but dismissed them. I suppose they are better than nothing though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKA*
> 
> Changed motherboard to Z68 and other modifications were made on CPU, VGA and the power supply.
> The Fan controller that I used have was Aerocool touch2000. The LED touch screen stopped working after 4 weeks. I looked up to Aerocool Forum and alot of peeps had the same type of problem. If there is anyone thinking about installing a Fan Controller stick with Analogue system.


Sorry to hear you had a problem. I have been using an Aerocool StrikeX without any issues for about a year now. I did kill one channel by connecting too many fans to it (my fault), but I fixed it. The soldering job on the output transistors wasn't very good either, but everything else has been working great. I love the display on it. Right next to me my buddy has an NZXT Sentry that has given him no issues. I also have a Zalman with an LCD display, and my other roommate has a Scythe with an LCD display that's a really sweet little number.

I wouldn't lump all digital display controllers in together. I'm sure there's lots of people out there who got bad LCD monitors too, but we don't tell people not to purchase them because we may have gotten a bad one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> What was the primary reason for upgrading from the H60 to the H80? Just curious, as I feel my H60 holds my temps down rather well!


I just installed an H60 in my buddy's system. He bought my old Core 2 Quad that was ocd from 2.5 to 3.3, and it gets about the same temps as my H70 did when I was using them all in my 600T. I was very impressed with the H60. Nice even with just push/intake.

@Badwrench

Nice build. Love the yellow. I like your solution for the NZXT fan/hard drive mounting. I just left my bottom cage and cut the curl, but I like the single bay hanging idea. It should look pretty nice when your done.

Sweet builds guys.


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


I can't wait to see this installed.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> anyone know if Bill over at MNPCtech would give discounts for bulk purchase on the 600t full acrylic side panel? is anyone else as interested in this like me? 125 is pretty expensive, but 100 is totally justifiable (in my own in head) lol (if he gave discounts)
> borrowing darkcyde's picture for what it looks like


Mine was $137 with shipping







I wish they were only $100, it is much more reasonable at that price.


----------



## hawleywood

@Mergatroid: Those slims are my temporary solution! Without them, the CPU will overheat, but more importantly - allow me to remove the RAM without having to remove the rad. So for now, they do push air and actually cool my 5170mhz overclock at 39 on idle. Im not gonna rely on them for a burn-in that's for sure! Here's the specs:

2000rpm Version
29.2dBA
27.60CFM
12V
0.16A

On an H60 or H80 setup - why replace a regular fan for a slim? But on the H100 and this case, was there anyone able to mount the H100 on top and still have access to their RAM and CPU Power+ ? (without scrapping it and going for real cooling) Feels like 100% Corsair build wasn't the answer, almost as though the 600T and the H100 were never meant to be together. Anyone else in my boat find a workaround?

All the real cooling will be gotten through DazMode as there are no stores that carry the good stuff where im located. Can't wait!


----------



## turbogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawleywood*
> 
> @Mergatroid: Those slims are my temporary solution! Without them, the CPU will overheat, but more importantly - allow me to remove the RAM without having to remove the rad. So for now, they do push air and actually cool my 5170mhz overclock at 39 on idle. Im not gonna rely on them for a burn-in that's for sure!


I've got the scythe slims on my h100 as well for a push/pull config with the radiator exhausting out of the top of the case. I did notice an improvement in temps versus just a pull setup venting out the top. They're just little helper fans for the stock h100 fans. They look nice and do make a bit of a difference. Sorry, no before/after temps available.

I did not like having my h100 venting warm air into the case since that only leaves the one fan on the back to work as an exhaust and I have xfire 6850 which dump a bit of warm air themselves.

I've got a pretty big revision to my setup almost done and hope to post pics and results soon. I think the new airflow is gonna be pretty killer.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawleywood*
> 
> @Mergatroid: Those slims are my temporary solution! Without them, the CPU will overheat, but more importantly - allow me to remove the RAM without having to remove the rad. So for now, they do push air and actually cool my 5170mhz overclock at 39 on idle. Im not gonna rely on them for a burn-in that's for sure! Here's the specs:
> 2000rpm Version
> 29.2dBA
> 27.60CFM
> 12V
> 0.16A
> On an H60 or H80 setup - why replace a regular fan for a slim? But on the H100 and this case, was there anyone able to mount the H100 on top and still have access to their RAM and CPU Power+ ? (without scrapping it and going for real cooling) Feels like 100% Corsair build wasn't the answer, almost as though the 600T and the H100 were never meant to be together. Anyone else in my boat find a workaround?
> All the real cooling will be gotten through DazMode as there are no stores that carry the good stuff where im located. Can't wait!


That fan spacing problem was the first thing i noticed when i saw the first look from hardwarecanuks







it made it sad kuz it had the same issue as the Zalman Z9 plus case I had.

The only suggestion i have is try to move the H100 closer to the side panel (ie if you are looking at the motherboard and cpu on the side pull the radiator towards you... the problem is the screw holes won't all align.
Quote:


> 2. Mount the rad on the top, but move it closer to the side panel (towards you). The back fan on the top won't be ligned up on all the screws, but enough screw holes are available to make it work (I checked). This will bring the rad further out from the mother board and will allow you to mount fans on the inside of the rad as well as the outside. My only issue was that the inside fan closest to the front of the case could not be mounted if my memory fan was mounted at the same time. Other than that, this approach works very well since you can do a full on push/pull using regular fans.


I have a question, have you tried, using two more powerful *higher static air pressure* fans on the top pushing air INTO the case? and using the slims to pull air as well into the case
and then using the big 200 mm fan on the front to push (or pull ur choice) air out the back (front of pulling)? I think that might be a bit better for the h100 but your ram/mobo temps would suffer a bit. if you have that mesh side with fans pulling out then it'd probably compensate...

basically what I'm asking is have you tried a reverse air flow setup? Top (above grill) pulling air into the case, top rad, top under rad pulling into case (slim fans lower cfm so it might ruin the whole thing try 4xslim if you have them then compare with 2x bigger on top and 2x slim on bottom might be a stupid recomendation but i'm a noob in this). Front 200mm fan pulling air into the case. back 12mm fan pushing air out. 4x 120mm side fans pulling air out of the case.... Alternative is 120mm on the back pulling air in so all the air exits through the side.

EDIT: prob stupid but if it was my comp I'd try it at least to compare.


----------



## hawleywood

That's exactly the arrangement I found works best. Using 4 slims two on top - two on bottom, pulling air into the case. With the side panel off for now it seems to be best arrangement - and still have access to RAM.. I did play with adjusting the rad but wasn't satisfied due to the mesh hole layout on the top of the case. It actually restricted more airflow if you moved the H100 rad to the left or to the right

With more powerful fans on the top - a new problem exists - air resistance noise around the metal mesh, and more-so the clickable top grille. It sounds like a server rack.

When all is said and done - I think the best solution is to add an inch or so to case height on the next revision of the 600T.

Another solution i thought about was to possibly cut fan holes in the clickable top grille. De-bur the cut holes. Re-paint. That would stop my noise problem using bigger fans.

OR - a guy could also cut a hole in the top-case wire mesh big enough for the cpu pump to slide down through, mounting the rad on the top and also cutting a rad sized hole into the clickable top grille - de-bur the cut holes. repaint.

OOOORRRR - maybe Corsair makes a chiller box that fits EXACTLY into that top grille space...

Time to get out the dremel!


----------



## bit1der

MNPCtech doesn't ship their side-window to my country.






















Can anyone advice me another manufacturer? which ships worldwide?


----------



## TwiggLe

It's not a full acrylic side but there is this....

http://www.corsair.com/graphite-series-600-side-panel-with-windowed-and-mesh-inserts.html


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawleywood*
> 
> That's exactly the arrangement I found works best. Using 4 slims two on top - two on bottom, pulling air into the case. With the side panel off for now it seems to be best arrangement - and still have access to RAM.. I did play with adjusting the rad but wasn't satisfied due to the mesh hole layout on the top of the case. It actually restricted more airflow if you moved the H100 rad to the left or to the right
> With more powerful fans on the top - a new problem exists - air resistance noise around the metal mesh, and more-so the clickable top grille. It sounds like a server rack.
> When all is said and done - I think the best solution is to add an inch or so to case height on the next revision of the 600T.
> Another solution i thought about was to possibly cut fan holes in the clickable top grille. De-bur the cut holes. Re-paint. That would stop my noise problem using bigger fans.
> OR - a guy could also cut a hole in the top-case wire mesh big enough for the cpu pump to slide down through, mounting the rad on the top and also cutting a rad sized hole into the clickable top grille - de-bur the cut holes. repaint.
> OOOORRRR - maybe Corsair makes a chiller box that fits EXACTLY into that top grille space...
> Time to get out the dremel!


I say they should make a chiller









On an aside have you tried those anti-vibration pads? I know some of them work well, although you say it causes more noise due to resistance through the mesh? If that's the problem. http://www.overclock.net/t/1213036/nibbler-club-all-nibblers-welcome/40 join the party over there lol this way it'll keep things hidden still and increase airflow to boot.


----------



## hawleywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> It's not a full acrylic side but there is this....
> http://www.corsair.com/graphite-series-600-side-panel-with-windowed-and-mesh-inserts.html


That's the factory side panel, i do believe. All us 600T owners ought already have one. Nothing beats flipping it on the wire-run side though. Some people get off on that stuff.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bit1der*
> 
> MNPCtech doesn't ship their side-window to my country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advice me another manufacturer? which ships worldwide?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawleywood*
> 
> That's the factory side panel, i do believe.


correct, i think it was in response to @bit1der asking about another manufacturer that could ship to his country. which is weird, i thought i saw mnpctech did international orders.

try this http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/Mnpctech_Shop.html

uk and europe only. hopefully your country is in that region.


----------



## Sending

Just ordered my 600T, GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 and a H100 watercooler.
Pictures of the new setup will come next weekend, I guess


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawleywood*
> 
> @Mergatroid: Those slims are my temporary solution! Without them, the CPU will overheat, but more importantly - allow me to remove the RAM without having to remove the rad. So for now, they do push air and actually cool my 5170mhz overclock at 49 on idle. Im not gonna rely on them for a burn-in that's for sure! Here's the specs:
> 2000rpm Version
> 29.2dBA
> 27.60CFM
> 12V
> 0.16A
> On an H60 or H80 setup - why replace a regular fan for a slim? But on the H100 and this case, was there anyone able to mount the H100 on top and still have access to their RAM and CPU Power+ ? (without scrapping it and going for real cooling) Feels like 100% Corsair build wasn't the answer, almost as though the 600T and the H100 were never meant to be together. Anyone else in my boat find a workaround?
> All the real cooling will be gotten through DazMode as there are no stores that carry the good stuff where im located. Can't wait!


I did, but I cheated:



I have the rad mounted up top. If noise is the only thing preventing you from mounting fans in the fan compartment, you could always cut out the inner mesh and the plastic frame pieces on the top mesh cover. People who have done that say it's much quieter with better airflow. Personally, I didn't find having three fans mounted in the fan compartment all that loud, I don't think the two H100 fans would have bothered me.

600T with three fans:





That was with a socket 775 board.

The 600T is made for a cooler like the H100. With everything stock, it fits perfectly with the fans up top there they were meant to be. In that configuration, you could use it as push/intake or pull/exhaust. One of the features that attracted me to this case was the top fan compartment, which was specifically designed with this type of rad/fan setup in mind. If you don't like that type of setup, the 650D offers the ability to house the stock H100 with the rad and a set of fans inside the case.

There's no spacing problem in the 600T. It fits a rad and a set of fans up top just like it was designed to.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawleywood*
> 
> That's exactly the arrangement I found works best. Using 4 slims two on top - two on bottom, pulling air into the case. With the side panel off for now it seems to be best arrangement - and still have access to RAM.. I did play with adjusting the rad but wasn't satisfied due to the mesh hole layout on the top of the case. It actually restricted more airflow if you moved the H100 rad to the left or to the right
> With more powerful fans on the top - a new problem exists - air resistance noise around the metal mesh, and more-so the clickable top grille. It sounds like a server rack.
> When all is said and done - I think the best solution is to add an inch or so to case height on the next revision of the 600T.
> Another solution i thought about was to possibly cut fan holes in the clickable top grille. De-bur the cut holes. Re-paint. That would stop my noise problem using bigger fans.
> OR - a guy could also cut a hole in the top-case wire mesh big enough for the cpu pump to slide down through, mounting the rad on the top and also cutting a rad sized hole into the clickable top grille - de-bur the cut holes. repaint.
> OOOORRRR - maybe Corsair makes a chiller box that fits EXACTLY into that top grille space...
> Time to get out the dremel!


Hopefully I don't need to do that at all. I've ordered some low profile Samsung ram and they are half of the regular ram size.


----------



## hawleywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> There's no spacing problem in the 600T. It fits a rad and a set of fans up top just like it was designed to.


I really appreciate the advice gang! However, we're dealing with TOTALLY different boards! Seems I should rephrase... the _Rampage IV Extreme_ in this case is not optimal. Different boards, same case. Thats my problem. Hmmm.. mod the 600T or the Rampage IV... lol.. I'll the cut the case.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawleywood*
> 
> I really appreciate the advice gang! However, we're dealing with TOTALLY different boards! Seems I should rephrase... the _Rampage IV Extreme_ in this case is not optimal. Different boards, same case. Thats my problem. Hmmm.. mod the 600T or the Rampage IV... lol.. I'll the cut the case.


What I suggested was to reduce noise by using bigger stronger fans was to remove the grill between the radiator and the fan on top. I still recommend this for noise reduction and better airflow is what ppl claim to get when they do it.

They are saying that it works for them when they have it in either top push or top pull formation. NOT Push and Pull. I still think with most boards the cpu and ram is too far close to the top and a push pull doesn't work very well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> There's no spacing problem in the 600T. It fits a rad and a set of fans up top just like it was designed to.


As you see what he said, Rad and fans on top... doesn't seem to clue in that you have fans on the bottom AS WELL as on top. Well he does admit there is a fan problem (contrary to what he said). It was designed for the H100 in a single sided fan config not a push/pull due to the slight lack of spacing between the top and the motherboard.

I have to ask this question. Do you know how much space there is between the grill (the mesh on the top that hides the fans on top of case), and the case top portion the fan sits on?

if it's about 50mm (5cm) or ~ 2inches then I actually think the H100 radiator fits on top of the case and the fans can push/pull on the top as well (normal 25mm thick fans). Then you can have 25mm fans under the radiator as well. That would fit, and that would mean the 600T can fit the h100 in push/pull with a slight mod. Makes me fairly interested actually but I have no 600T to test


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> \
> I have to ask this question. Do you know how much space there is between the grill (the mesh on the top that hides the fans on top of case), and the case top portion the fan sits on?


It's about 28mm.


----------



## hawleywood

Seems as though we all found our workable solution. Ultimately - any number of fans or fan configuration will only get us so far! im going to make an effort to actually purchase some parts from DazMode tonight and look into real liquid cooling. I have to admit the H100 is a really great cooler - in fact keeping my 5200mhz overclock at 39C on idle. It wouldn't hold course for a two hour long render - but its pretty impressive for what it costs and what it does.

However, the H100 will only take an enthusiast so far. I think i just hit the ceiling.


----------



## Iggg

Can I join?
Modded mine to top mount the H100T and also removed all the grills.


















Also added a custom SSD mount with AP-15 as in take also.









Lastly, my pride and joy.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iggg*
> 
> Can I join?
> Modded mine to top mount the H100T and also removed all the grills.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also added a custom SSD mount with AP-15 as in take also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, my pride and joy.


Really nice! Good job!


----------



## Sending

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iggg*
> 
> Can I join?
> Modded mine to top mount the H100T and also removed all the grills.


I havent totally understood this yet, sorry.
Did you remove the grills to get H100 to fit intop? Thought that should'nt be a problem.
Or do you have som spescial setup? No fans ontop?


----------



## Iggg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sending*
> 
> I havent totally understood this yet, sorry.
> Did you remove the grills to get H100 to fit intop? Though it shoul'nd be a problem.
> Or do you have som spescial setup? No fans ontop?


I have gentle typhoons pushing into the rad, you can see them here.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> What I suggested was to reduce noise by using bigger stronger fans was to remove the grill between the radiator and the fan on top. I still recommend this for noise reduction and better airflow is what ppl claim to get when they do it.
> They are saying that it works for them when they have it in either top push or top pull formation. NOT Push and Pull. I still think with most boards the cpu and ram is too far close to the top and a push pull doesn't work very well.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> There's no spacing problem in the 600T. It fits a rad and a set of fans up top just like it was designed to.
> 
> 
> 
> As you see what he said, Rad and fans on top... doesn't seem to clue in that you have fans on the bottom AS WELL as on top. Well he does admit there is a fan problem (contrary to what he said). It was designed for the H100 in a single sided fan config not a push/pull due to the slight lack of spacing between the top and the motherboard.
> I have to ask this question. Do you know how much space there is between the grill (the mesh on the top that hides the fans on top of case), and the case top portion the fan sits on?
> if it's about 50mm (5cm) or ~ 2inches then I actually think the H100 radiator fits on top of the case and the fans can push/pull on the top as well (normal 25mm thick fans). Then you can have 25mm fans under the radiator as well. That would fit, and that would mean the 600T can fit the h100 in push/pull with a slight mod. Makes me fairly interested actually but I have no 600T to test
Click to expand...

The upper fan compartment is a little thicker than a 120mm 25mm thick fan, or a 25mm thick rad. As you can see from the pictures, I had the H100 installed inside the 600T with two different main boards. The socket 775 board allowed me to make a mod allowing the H100 to be installed with four fans in push/pull (that's the build in my last post that had three fans across the top). The socket 1155 board, on the other hand, has RAM too close to the top of the case (just like the Rampage), so it will only fit the fans or the rad, not both. In this instance, I could only have one set of fans so I selected to put them inside the case and put the H100 rad in the top fan compartment. There are two examples of this now, mine and the one done by Iggg.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawleywood*
> 
> I really appreciate the advice gang! However, we're dealing with TOTALLY different boards! Seems I should rephrase... the _Rampage IV Extreme_ in this case is not optimal. Different boards, same case. Thats my problem. Hmmm.. mod the 600T or the Rampage IV... lol.. I'll the cut the case.


That is only relevant for the socket 775 board I showed. I also showed a socket 1155 board, which has its memory mounted in exactly the same location as the Rampage board does.

As I said, there is no spacing problem on the 600T. You can install an H100 and one set of fans with any motherboard. The fans are supposed to be in the top compartment. You can do mods to alter how everything mounts, but stock it works fine with an H100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iggg*
> 
> Can I join?
> Modded mine to top mount the H100T and also removed all the grills.


You're the only other person I've seen mount the H100 rad in the fan compartment. Nice job. Did you do it that way because you wanted push/exhaust?


----------



## turbogeek

working diligently on the 600t
hope to be done tomorrow!

teaser


----------



## Evilsplashy

This is my 600T. I currently have a GTS450 because my GTX570 is being RMA'd.
No Battlefield 3 on high settings for me for at least a week!!!


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iggg*
> 
> Can I join?
> Modded mine to top mount the H100T and also removed all the grills.


dude can u add another photo of full view of the top panel with the plastic cover? i just wanna see the measurement when u cut it to fit h100 that way


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> working diligently on the 600t
> hope to be done tomorrow!
> teaser


Lookin' good! Excited to see another purple theme. Is that an enermax 200mm fan? Also, did in mount right up?
Mine is purple/black/lemon-lime:


Here is the finished hdd bay:


and how it looks all together:


----------



## Iggg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> dude can u add another photo of full view of the top panel with the plastic cover? i just wanna see the measurement when u cut it to fit h100 that way


Here you go.








I had to cut a lil bit more then just the standard 240mm radiator cut out since you have to make room for the end caps and hoses.


----------



## hawleywood

@Iggg

Sweet! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Killermod1




----------



## Killermod1

This was a black case hope you like so far....


----------



## turbogeek

ok here we go!
please enjoy!

***?


????


profit!


----------



## Badwrench

Build is ridiculous Turbogeek! Damn, gonna have to figure out another way to do my window, that is exactly what I was thinking!









Love the cover and the additional 120mm fans on the inside.


----------



## LSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> ok here we go!
> please enjoy!


Wow class build! Why are the Video Cards different? I noticed they are not the same size? Very very nice!


----------



## turbogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Build is ridiculous Turbogeek! Damn, gonna have to figure out another way to do my window, that is exactly what I was thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the cover and the additional 120mm fans on the inside.


thanks! I started sweatin' a little bit while I was putting this together because I started seeing all of the different elements I had dreamed up already being implemented here and there on other 600t's. I marched forward anyhow and, while there are similarities to some other setups, it's still pretty original IMHO. I'm hoping the internal 120mm fans will keep the 6850s a little cooler too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LSB1*
> 
> Wow class build! Why are the Video Cards different? I noticed they are not the same size? Very very nice!


thanks!
The stupid 6850s are different because XFX made an unpublished revision to the dual-fan boardw and didn't even tell newegg! (I bought the two cards about 4 months apart). The bigger card is the newer card and it is essentially a 6870 PCB (including dual 6-pin power) with 6850 guts. Needless to say, I was a bit disappointed when I ended up with this configuration since I have been planning this detail oriented build for quite some time. Oh well. I guess when I eventually upgrade to the 7xxx series I'll just have to buy two cards at the same time lol.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> The stupid 6850s are different because XFX made an unpublished revision to the dual-fan boardw and didn't even tell newegg! (I bought the two cards about 4 months apart). The bigger card is the newer card and it is essentially a 6870 PCB (including dual 6-pin power) with 6850 guts. Needless to say, I was a bit disappointed when I ended up with this configuration since I have been planning this detail oriented build for quite some time. Oh well. I guess when I eventually upgrade to the 7xxx series I'll just have to buy two cards at the same time lol.


Same thing happened to me when I was running dual 6850s. At one point there were 4 single fan 6850s on Newegg at once. The fifth which was mine was discontinued


----------



## cruelntention

@turbogeek...THAT CABLE MGMT & SIDE PANEL...























yeah that's just ridonkulous, how about i send you my case and pay you to redo my bird's nest of a mess back there?

while you're at it..i'll take one side panel as well..ZOMG


----------



## Leipo0oW

i'm still working on me 600T se
but here's a pic from the work in progress


inside 600T se

Asus Sabertooth 990 fx
AMD FX-8120 @ 4,10 Ghz
Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB @ 1600 Mhz
XFX 9800 GTX+ Black Edition 2 sli 1 Psyx
Corsair AX 1200w Power Suply
2x Raptor 32 GB in raid 0
WD 80 GB
WD 250 GB

i'm gonna change some things
update soon!


----------



## LSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> @turbogeek...THAT CABLE MGMT & SIDE PANEL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's just ridonkulous, how about i send you my case and pay you to redo my bird's nest of a mess back there?
> while you're at it..i'll take one side panel as well..ZOMG


Yes, I agree that cable management is stellar. Turbogeek, where did you learn to mod a case like that? All that custom panels and grills and covers around the drive bays and psu... man... And cruel you have a really clean build too, we should just take the time out to clean up our wires on that side panel... hehe. I didn't know it could be done to that level.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> ok here we go!
> please enjoy!
> ***?
> 
> ....


I hope you know that you have to do a tut from the cover








It looks awesome









PS: sry for my bad english


----------



## PCModderMike

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> ok here we go!
> please enjoy!
> ***?
> 
> ????
> 
> profit!






Wow, just wow


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow, just wow


Agreed now we can close this forum because perfection has been achieved. lol.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> Agreed now we can close this forum because perfection has been achieved. lol.


Bwahaha, Yep, OK folks, that's a wrap!


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Bwahaha, Yep, OK folks, that's a wrap!


Why? Do you own one? No? Then not there yet


----------



## turbogeek

lol
I really appreciate the comments guys!
This project consumed way too much of my life for too long
I basically dropped off the face of the earth to bang this out








and there's still more to do (little detail stuff)! ugh. At least I get a smail break while I wait for more parts to come in lol.
I'm gonna try and redo the photos soon. (not happy with the lighting at all)
anyhow, I'm glad you guys are enjoying it.
stay tuned.


----------



## POTO

Been on here a while getting a lot of good ideas from everyone. After a few months I finally have my PC completed and it is a beast. Here are my specs:

Case: Corsair 600T White Edition
Monitor ASUS 27" LED (VE276Q)
Motherboard ASUS Z68 Maximum IV Extreme-Z
Mouse Logitech G500
Keyboard Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard
CPU Intel i7 2700K Sandybridge
Memory G.Skill Ripjaw Series SDRAM DDR-1600 16GB
Graphics Three (3) GTX 580's 3GB Hydrop Copper 2 FTW in 3-way SLI
HDD 1 Corsair Series 3 GT 120 GB
HDD 2 Western Digital 500GB 7200 RPM SATA3
Power Supply SeaSonic X-1250 (1250W)
Water Cooling Koolance Quck Connects and Others parts (see below)
OS Microsoft Windows 7 64bit

Cooling Components
- Koolance Dual Vid Connector (CNT-VDA2) x4
- Koolance Quick Disconnect Threaded Male (VL3N-MG) x 5
- Koolance Quick Disconnect Compression Female (VL3N-F10S) x3
- Koolance Quick Disconnect Compression Female Angle (VL3N-F10L) x 2
- Koolance Nozzel Compression (NZL-V10P) x2
- Koolance Swivel Nozzel Compression 3/8" (NZL-L10) x1
- Koolance Compression 1/2 to 3/8 reducer (ADT-10T13S) x 1
- Koolance Compression (NZL-V13-19KG) x 1
- PrimoFlex Pro LRT Clear Tubing Clear Tubing (PFLEXP-12) x 10
- PrimoFlex Pro LRT Clear Tubing Clear Tubing (PFLEXP-34) x 1
- Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120 mm - Ultra High Speed - Sleeved (D1225C12B5AP-15 )
- Alphacool Plexi G1/4" Lighting Module - Red (15413) x 2
- Koolance Dual Ultra Bright LED Cable - 3mm, 4-pin sleeved - Red x 2
- XSPC RayStorm for Intel
- EK-MultiOption RES X2 - 250 Advanced
- Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator (PH-35185 )
- Black Ice Xtreme 2 High Performance Radiator - Black (EXTREME2-BK)
- PT Nuke
- NZXT Sleeved LED Cable Kit - 2M - Blue (NZXT-LED-KIT-2M-BL)

TOTAL COST TO BUILD WITH SHIPPING AND TAXES $4,865.63


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> lol
> I really appreciate the comments guys!
> This project consumed way too much of my life for too long
> I basically dropped off the face of the earth to bang this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there's still more to do (little detail stuff)! ugh. At least I get a smail break while I wait for more parts to come in lol.
> I'm gonna try and redo the photos soon. (not happy with the lighting at all)
> anyhow, I'm glad you guys are enjoying it.
> stay tuned.


How are you build the cover


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Why? Do you own one? No? Then not there yet


Do I own a 600T?? Why yes, I do







It was a joke, like saying his was the best one yet, and probably will be one of the best 600T's built, so close the thread. But again, it was a joke.









EDIT - Here is my 600T on the MNPCTECH Case Mod Blog if you're really curious http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2011/08/10/mnpctech-600t-clear-window-panel-information-ordering/


----------



## turbogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POTO*
> 
> Been on here a while getting a lot of good ideas from everyone. After a few months I finally have my PC completed and it is a beast.


unbelievable!


----------



## turbogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> How are you build the cover


measure twice, cut once


----------



## Sending

Finally got my 600T, new motherboard, RAM and H100 today, and I've been spending the night on getting it up and running.
Please add med to the club









Here's some pictures:











Not totally satisfied yet. Gonna get some more orange lightning, and change the original fans into some with green LEDs


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Do I own a 600T?? Why yes, I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a joke, like saying his was the best one yet, and probably will be one of the best 600T's built, so close the thread. But again, it was a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Here is my 600T on the MNPCTECH Case Mod Blog if you're really curious http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2011/08/10/mnpctech-600t-clear-window-panel-information-ordering/


i know it was a joke, i actually meant if you owned the perfect or a perfected 600t









nice build none the less


----------



## cruelntention

Lol after seeing turbogeek, poto and many other builds. I'm going to have to file for bankruptcy. This is is amazing what you guys have done and I'm gonna take a bit of everyone's build and redo my set up. very nice builds!!!


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POTO*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


trust me, ur rig is already shining without the HDR effect on the photos
nice build man!


----------



## MasterT

Here's a question for those with the H100, in pull config. Is it better to have the fan at the rear as exhaust or intake?


----------



## POTO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> trust me, ur rig is already shining without the HDR effect on the photos
> nice build man!


Thanks juneau78! I wanted to show off my photography prowess as well







.

Also, thanks turbogeek and cruelintentions for your comments as well. This was by far the most fun I've had on any of my builds. Yes, it was expensive, but it's cheaper than what I would have paid for a similar custom build at any of the big number pc suppliers. Plus, it has my unique style with doing it myself. It's been a lot of fun reading this forum, and I appreciate everyone's ideas and pictures you've all shared. It gave me a lot of great ideas which resulted in this build.


----------



## POTO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> Here's a question for those with the H100, in pull config. Is it better to have the fan at the rear as exhaust or intake?


I have my rear and front fans as intakes, and my push-pull on the top radiator as exhaust. Works very well for my config.


----------



## Branish

Hey guys. I've been thinking for a while about buying this case (the white SE version) to replace my Storm Scout but have read on some sites that the air flow isn't that great as I plan on air cooling with my NH-D14 if I do pull the trigger and buy it. So my question is what is the air flow like in comparison the Scout and is it worth the upgrade. I know they're not even close in terms of price bracket, interior layout (the Scout has rubbish cable management in comparison) as well as build quality (although for $89 the Scout's build quality is pretty good) and probably can't really be compared. I'd also be using it with the crossfired 6950s I'm running right now. If I do buy it I'm considering replacing the fans with Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED model if the stock fans aren't that good. I like my Scout but I think I've fallen in love with this case. My apologies if I'm asking in the wrong place or if this question has already been asked.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Hey guys. I've been thinking for a while about buying this case (the white SE version) to replace my Storm Scout but have read on some sites that the air flow isn't that great as I plan on air cooling with my NH-D14 if I do pull the trigger and buy it. So my question is what is the air flow like in comparison the Scout and is it worth the upgrade. I know they're not even close in terms of price bracket, interior layout (the Scout has rubbish cable management in comparison) as well as build quality (although for $89 the Scout's build quality is pretty good) and probably can't really be compared. I'd also be using it with the crossfired 6950s I'm running right now. If I do buy it I'm considering replacing the fans with Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED model if the stock fans aren't that good. I like my Scout but I think I've fallen in love with this case. My apologies if I'm asking in the wrong place or if this question has already been asked.


I have both cases - and I can say without a doubt, the 600T has plenty of airflow with the right fans/configurations, and the cable management that the Scout wishes it could have.

It is one fun case to build a system with, so go ahead and pull the trigger, you won't be disappointed


----------



## LSB1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POTO*
> 
> Been on here a while getting a lot of good ideas from everyone. After a few months I finally have my PC completed and it is a beast. Here are my specs:
> Case: Corsair 600T White Edition
> Monitor ASUS 27" LED (VE276Q)
> Motherboard ASUS Z68 Maximum IV Extreme-Z
> Mouse Logitech G500
> Keyboard Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard
> CPU Intel i7 2700K Sandybridge
> Memory G.Skill Ripjaw Series SDRAM DDR-1600 16GB
> Graphics Three (3) GTX 580's 3GB Hydrop Copper 2 FTW in 3-way SLI
> HDD 1 Corsair Series 3 GT 120 GB
> HDD 2 Western Digital 500GB 7200 RPM SATA3
> Power Supply SeaSonic X-1250 (1250W)
> Water Cooling Koolance Quck Connects and Others parts (see below)
> OS Microsoft Windows 7 64bit
> Cooling Components
> - Koolance Dual Vid Connector (CNT-VDA2) x4
> - Koolance Quick Disconnect Threaded Male (VL3N-MG) x 5
> - Koolance Quick Disconnect Compression Female (VL3N-F10S) x3
> - Koolance Quick Disconnect Compression Female Angle (VL3N-F10L) x 2
> - Koolance Nozzel Compression (NZL-V10P) x2
> - Koolance Swivel Nozzel Compression 3/8" (NZL-L10) x1
> - Koolance Compression 1/2 to 3/8 reducer (ADT-10T13S) x 1
> - Koolance Compression (NZL-V13-19KG) x 1
> - PrimoFlex Pro LRT Clear Tubing Clear Tubing (PFLEXP-12) x 10
> - PrimoFlex Pro LRT Clear Tubing Clear Tubing (PFLEXP-34) x 1
> - Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120 mm - Ultra High Speed - Sleeved (D1225C12B5AP-15 )
> - Alphacool Plexi G1/4" Lighting Module - Red (15413) x 2
> - Koolance Dual Ultra Bright LED Cable - 3mm, 4-pin sleeved - Red x 2
> - XSPC RayStorm for Intel
> - EK-MultiOption RES X2 - 250 Advanced
> - Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator (PH-35185 )
> - Black Ice Xtreme 2 High Performance Radiator - Black (EXTREME2-BK)
> - PT Nuke
> - NZXT Sleeved LED Cable Kit - 2M - Blue (NZXT-LED-KIT-2M-BL)
> TOTAL COST TO BUILD WITH SHIPPING AND TAXES $4,865.63






Sick bro, just sick! =) +1 Rep


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> I have both cases - and I can say without a doubt, the 600T has plenty of airflow with the right fans/configurations, and the cable management that the Scout wishes it could have.
> It is one fun case to build a system with, so go ahead and pull the trigger, you won't be disappointed


Awesome thanks!


----------



## Darkcyde

Very nice rigs fellas! OP updated.









I've decided to implement a "no re-posting pics" policy. From now on please use the spoiler text option. It will make it easier on me when updating and will make the page load faster for everyone.


----------



## Erik in sac

POTO, your build is awesome!


----------



## neau7Ill

im going to go cry now POTO


----------



## vercomtech

@POTO

I want to eventually use the quick disconnects on my build, but had a question on how you had them installed.

Are you placing the male disconnect directly into the CPU block? Are you using and adapter changers and couplers?


----------



## POTO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> @POTO
> I want to eventually use the quick disconnects on my build, but had a question on how you had them installed.
> Are you placing the male disconnect directly into the CPU block? Are you using and adapter changers and couplers?


Vercomtech,

Yes, I have 5 Male G1/4 connectors in the system. Two are on the CPU block, two are on the GPU block, and one is on the front radiator. The way I have my system setup I can remove almost every component individually. I can disconnect the graphics cards and remove them as one assembly. I can disconnect just the CPU block and remove it. I can disconnect just the top radiator and remove it (And I've already had to do this on a few occasions). I can disconnect just the reservoir and remove it. However, the pump and front radiator are not connected by a disconnect and must be removed together. I worked on this setup for about two weeks before getting it just right, and now it's very efficient for dissambly. I highly recommend the Koolance quick disconnects. They are super easy, and let very very little water escape when disconnecting (not even enough to form a drop). I was a little worried they would restrict the flow with so many in my setup, but my flow seems very good in my system, and with my CPU oc'd to 4.8GHz at 1.35v and my 3 GPU's oc'd to 900 MHz at 1.1v my temps are maxed around 65C for the CPU and 50C for the GPU's.


----------



## POTO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> im going to go cry now POTO


So is my bank account


----------



## POTO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> POTO, your build is awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LSB1*
> 
> Sick bro, just sick! =) +1 Rep


Thanks Erik and LSB1... appreciate the comments and the +1


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POTO*
> 
> Vercomtech,
> Yes, I have 5 Male G1/4 connectors in the system. Two are on the CPU block, two are on the GPU block, and one is on the front radiator. The way I have my system setup I can remove almost every component individually. I can disconnect the graphics cards and remove them as one assembly. I can disconnect just the CPU block and remove it. I can disconnect just the top radiator and remove it (And I've already had to do this on a few occasions). I can disconnect just the reservoir and remove it. However, the pump and front radiator are not connected by a disconnect and must be removed together. I worked on this setup for about two weeks before getting it just right, and now it's very efficient for dissambly. I highly recommend the Koolance quick disconnects. They are super easy, and let very very little water escape when disconnecting (not even enough to form a drop). I was a little worried they would restrict the flow with so many in my setup, but my flow seems very good in my system, and with my CPU oc'd to 4.8GHz at 1.35v and my 3 GPU's oc'd to 900 MHz at 1.1v my temps are maxed around 65C for the CPU and 50C for the GPU's.


+Rep for the info! I am wanting to do the same thing, making it so that i can take and move any one part of my loop, simply by being able to disconnect and move things without having to drain the entire thing.


----------



## iLLGT3

It is ok if I use a fan here?


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> It is ok if I use a fan here?


YOU tell us!


----------



## iLLGT3

^ LOL

I went ahead and wedged it between the HDD cage and my PSU. It doesn't make vibration noises which is good but I don't know how much good it'll do.

I think I'm going to get a side panel from MNPC and have him put side fan cutouts in it.

Also, one of my H80 fans is making a weird whining noise. Been doing it for some time now.


----------



## iLLGT3

Ok, I would not recommend this because it did what I thought it would do..

I just bought minecraft and I was sitting in the main menu and my 6850 just got louder and louder. I opened CCC to see that the fan was running at 80% and the GPU temp was 69 degrees with ~80% usage. I assume it was pushing all the air away from the card.. I'm no good at these things.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POTO*


That's another pretty amazing build you have there. Did you offset the upper rad to achieve push/pull? Really nice job on the front 200mm rad. You put a lot of stuff in there and it still managed to look roomy. Nice job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sending*
> 
> Finally got my 600T, new motherboard, RAM and H100 today, and I've been spending the night on getting it up and running.


Nice job. It's looking good. Is that a 1m NZXT LED strip? The H100 sure fits nice in the 600T. Almost like it was made for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> Here's a question for those with the H100, in pull config. Is it better to have the fan at the rear as exhaust or intake?


Good question. Why not try it both ways and let us know the difference between the two? Take some before and after temps for us? Remember that if you do use the rear fan as intake you could be pulling in a lot of dust with no filter. I think it would be worth a try though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Hey guys. I've been thinking for a while about buying this case (the white SE version) to replace my Storm Scout but have read on some sites that the air flow isn't that great as I plan on air cooling with my NH-D14 if I do pull the trigger and buy it. So my question is what is the air flow like in comparison the Scout and is it worth the upgrade. I know they're not even close in terms of price bracket, interior layout (the Scout has rubbish cable management in comparison) as well as build quality (although for $89 the Scout's build quality is pretty good) and probably can't really be compared. I'd also be using it with the crossfired 6950s I'm running right now. If I do buy it I'm considering replacing the fans with Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED model if the stock fans aren't that good. I like my Scout but I think I've fallen in love with this case. My apologies if I'm asking in the wrong place or if this question has already been asked.


I don't know what the air flow is like in your Storm Scout case, but the airflow in the 600T is a solid medium with the side window and a solid pretty-darn-good with the side mesh and fans. It's not a high air flow case if you're not using the mesh. I'm using the window, but I have added another 120mm intake fan and a high airflow 200mm front fan. Using 4 x 120mm fans on the side panel mesh should keep your NH-D14 working cool. You might want a dust filter though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Very nice rigs fellas! OP updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to implement a "no re-posting pics" policy. From now on please use the spoiler text option. It will make it easier on me when updating and will make the page load faster for everyone


Wow, that really sucks dude. Half the fun is seeing all the pictures going down the page. I agree that reposting an entire series of pictures is going too far, but reposting a picture relevant to your point, or to a complement is part of what makes the site fun. Seeing this I had to go up and remove the pictures. Personally, I never bother clicking on the hidden text links.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> It is ok if I use a fan here?


No, mounting a fan there in the picture I can't show without a link is not allowed. It's illegal and the fan cops will get you. Seriously, let us know what the temp difference on your video card is after you mount the fan. Looks like it could be a good idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> YOU tell us!


YOU are in bug trouble, buddy. You reposted a picture! That's it, hand in your membership card and hit the road.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Ok, I would not recommend this because it did what I thought it would do..
> I just bought minecraft and I was sitting in the main menu and my 6850 just got louder and louder. I opened CCC to see that the fan was running at 80% and the GPU temp was 69 degrees with ~80% usage. I assume it was pushing all the air away from the card.. I'm no good at these things.


Does your video card pull air in at the bottom or exhaust it? If it pulls air in, then your fan should have been OK if it was pushing air up. What direction was the airflow on the fan?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's another pretty amazing build you have there. Did you offset the upper rad to achieve push/pull? Really nice job on the front 200mm rad. You put a lot of stuff in there and it still managed to look roomy. Nice job.
> Nice job. It's looking good. Is that a 1m NZXT LED strip? The H100 sure fits nice in the 600T. Almost like it was made for it.
> Good question. Why not try it both ways and let us know the difference between the two? Take some before and after temps for us? Remember that if you do use the rear fan as intake you could be pulling in a lot of dust with no filter. I think it would be worth a try though.
> I don't know what the air flow is like in your Storm Scout case, but the airflow in the 600T is a solid medium with the side window and a solid pretty-darn-good with the side mesh and fans. It's not a high air flow case if you're not using the mesh. I'm using the window, but I have added another 120mm intake fan and a high airflow 200mm front fan. Using 4 x 120mm fans on the side panel mesh should keep your NH-D14 working cool. You might want a dust filter though.
> Wow, that really sucks dude. Half the fun is seeing all the pictures going down the page. I agree that reposting an entire series of pictures is going too far, but reposting a picture relevant to your point, or to a complement is part of what makes the site fun. Seeing this I had to go up and remove the pictures. Personally, I never bother clicking on the hidden text links.
> No, mounting a fan there in the picture I can't show without a link is not allowed. It's illegal and the fan cops will get you. Seriously, let us know what the temp difference on your video card is after you mount the fan. Looks like it could be a good idea.
> YOU are in bug trouble, buddy. You reposted a picture! That's it, hand in your membership card and hit the road.
> Does your video card pull air in at the bottom or exhaust it? If it pulls air in, then your fan should have been OK if it was pushing air up. What direction was the airflow on the fan?


Thanks for the reply Mergatroid. The Scout's airflow is fairly good. I added a second 140mm intake fan to the front and it really added a lot of airflow to the case. I'm really just more concerned for the 6950 crossfire I have set up as I'd love to use the window more than the mesh but if I have to use it I will. I will more than likely add a 120mm fan to the front when I buy this case before I try the mesh as the window looks fantastic. I can't find anything that does it for me like this case even though there are more functional cases at this price point or cheaper. Right now Canada Computers has it on sale until the 29th for $145 and there's one in stock at the location by my work. So anyone, especially Canadians, that don't own this case and see this post who are looking to purchase one like me should definitely check out their site as it's a great deal. I don't know what their shipping is like though as I've never dealt with them.
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_112&item_id=036486


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Wow, that really sucks dude. Half the fun is seeing all the pictures going down the page. I agree that reposting an entire series of pictures is going too far, but reposting a picture relevant to your point, or to a complement is part of what makes the site fun. Seeing this I had to go up and remove the pictures. Personally, I never bother clicking on the hidden text links.


I guess one or two pics are alright. I just don't see the need to repost several pics beyond the initial post. I'll adjust the rules a bit.


----------



## mksteez

Quick snapshot. 90% done with this build, I want to add an H100 soon and change out the fans. How are the NZXT 200mm fans?


----------



## neau7Ill

I absolutely adore this forum and big ups to OP, how often do we explore the net for answers aand just get fed up with trolls trollin'. I think this is a great community and im very pleased to be apart of it







I guess that the corsair 600t is for people with a certain class







im still trying to recover from the geek porn that is POTO's new case. inspiring


----------



## neau7Ill

inspired i thought id do some changes, also some of the sleeved cables arived( eventually)









just waiting for the front panel connecter sleeves and red replacement sticker for power supply. Excited


----------



## coreupted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreupted*
> 
> Hi,
> Could i be added please
> Saw an advert on Gumtree for a Corsair 600T SE for £60 and all that was missing was the top mesh panel.
> I phoned the guy up and went to his house to see it and all that was missing was said top mesh panel and manual, everything else was there.
> There were a couple os small scratches so i said to him id give him £50 and he accepted..
> 
> For some reason there was an extra front mesh panel..
> Ive contacted Corsair to see about the top panel
> cheers


Hello

Just got an email from Corsair and after abit of tooing and frowing they are sending me the top panel mesh with no cost to me...
Amazing service..

cheers


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POTO*
> 
> Vercomtech,
> Yes, I have 5 Male G1/4 connectors in the system. Two are on the CPU block, two are on the GPU block, and one is on the front radiator. The way I have my system setup I can remove almost every component individually. I can disconnect the graphics cards and remove them as one assembly. I can disconnect just the CPU block and remove it. I can disconnect just the top radiator and remove it (And I've already had to do this on a few occasions). I can disconnect just the reservoir and remove it. However, the pump and front radiator are not connected by a disconnect and must be removed together. I worked on this setup for about two weeks before getting it just right, and now it's very efficient for dissambly. I highly recommend the Koolance quick disconnects. They are super easy, and let very very little water escape when disconnecting (not even enough to form a drop). I was a little worried they would restrict the flow with so many in my setup, but my flow seems very good in my system, and with my CPU oc'd to 4.8GHz at 1.35v and my 3 GPU's oc'd to 900 MHz at 1.1v my temps are maxed around 65C for the CPU and 50C for the GPU's.


Wow that is a fantastic setup. I've seen the quick disconnects used in many other builds, and I'm going to use one myself in the current build I'm doing. But never have I seen it executed so well, it shows that you really put a lot of thought into the loop, it looks great and the functionality is superb. Bravo sir!


----------



## vercomtech

He has definitely inspired me to use them - although, it is with sad news that I will eventually be moving everything into a 650D and giving my 600T to my son









But I guess I could still post a couple of pics


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Does your video card pull air in at the bottom or exhaust it? If it pulls air in, then your fan should have been OK if it was pushing air up. What direction was the airflow on the fan?


Yeah, it pulls air in. I think the way I had it set, the fan was pushing air from right to left and it was passing by the card. Minecraft's main menu had my card see 80* which is the first time that's ever happened.


----------



## eNkrypt

Wow, absolutely amazing builds guys! Makes mine look like crap! I just spent $1,000 bucks of savings to build the junk machine I have now







Sucks being 20 and not being able to create monster machines because of income issues... However, once I get my degree I am going to go all out. This forum has given me so many ideas on what I want to do, and I think this case is perfect for expanding your needs as a computer engineer.


----------



## mksteez

Did you guys cut out the front grill for better airflow and less noise?


----------



## jl114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Did you guys cut out the front grill for better airflow and less noise?


Some people have done that, seems like the front fan being too close to the metal mesh causes a whine pitch for a lot of people. Cutting it will improve flow and kill the sound.


----------



## mksteez

I shouldve done that before i put everything together but when i tried to take out the front panel, it felt like I was gonna snap the plastic thing that holds it.

Edit: I just got it out and cut out the grill. Defnitely way better without it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Mergatroid. The Scout's airflow is fairly good. I added a second 140mm intake fan to the front and it really added a lot of airflow to the case. I'm really just more concerned for the 6950 crossfire I have set up as I'd love to use the window more than the mesh but if I have to use it I will. I will more than likely add a 120mm fan to the front when I buy this case before I try the mesh as the window looks fantastic. I can't find anything that does it for me like this case even though there are more functional cases at this price point or cheaper. Right now Canada Computers has it on sale until the 29th for $145 and there's one in stock at the location by my work. So anyone, especially Canadians, that don't own this case and see this post who are looking to purchase one like me should definitely check out their site as it's a great deal. I don't know what their shipping is like though as I've never dealt with them.
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_112&item_id=036486


Unfortunate they have no stores out west. Great deal you got on it though. The only other case I would like as much as the 600T right now is the 650D. I really like the bezels on it, and the interior is almost the same as the 600T. With one top mesh instead of two the airflow is slightly better as well. Not quite as much room for cable management behind the motherboard though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> I guess one or two pics are alright. I just don't see the need to repost several pics beyond the initial post. I'll adjust the rules a bit.


I feel that one of the rewards people get for doing a great job on their system is how many times other members repost pictures of it. The best builds, or very unusual builds seem to get reposted a lot. I didn't realize it was costing additional work, but I have always enjoyed seeing them as long as the repost didn't include a long list of pictures. It's usually only newer members who do that though. Give 'em a smack in the head and they smarten up







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreupted*
> 
> Hello
> Just got an email from Corsair and after abit of tooing and frowing they are sending me the top panel mesh with no cost to me...
> Amazing service..
> cheers


Wow, you got a really good deal too. Sometimes Corsair really seem to go out of their way to help you out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Yeah, it pulls air in. I think the way I had it set, the fan was pushing air from right to left and it was passing by the card. Minecraft's main menu had my card see 80* which is the first time that's ever happened.


That's a very odd result. Perhaps try mounting it as you showed in your first picture, with the airflow going directly up into the card?


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkrypt*
> 
> Wow, absolutely amazing builds guys! Makes mine look like crap! I just spent $1,000 bucks of savings to build the junk machine I have now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks being 20 and not being able to create monster machines because of income issues... However, once I get my degree I am going to go all out. This forum has given me so many ideas on what I want to do, and I think this case is perfect for expanding your needs as a computer engineer.


it does suck being 20 w/ limited fundz....


----------



## mksteez

Which 200mm fan do you guys recommend? Im thinking of replacing the stock corsair intake fan


----------



## protzman

Coolermster MF they are 30 mm vs the stock 25 mm but they push a boat load of air


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Which 200mm fan do you guys recommend? Im thinking of replacing the stock corsair intake fan


A lot of people do like the CoolerMaster Mega Flows, but they won't fit without removing the hard drive cage. If you don't want to have to remove the hard drive cage, you could use the a Xigmatek XLF-F2006. They are 200x20mm, they don't move as much air as the Mega Flows, but they are better then the stock Corsair fans.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> it does suck being 20 w/ limited fundz....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkrypt*
> 
> Wow, absolutely amazing builds guys! Makes mine look like crap! I just spent $1,000 bucks of savings to build the junk machine I have now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks being 20 and not being able to create monster machines because of income issues... However, once I get my degree I am going to go all out. This forum has given me so many ideas on what I want to do, and I think this case is perfect for expanding your needs as a computer engineer.


No worries 22 isn't much better, it's mostly the limited fundz and school part that blows. The solution is, dealz dealz and looking the other way (which means a horrible delicious diet of air air and instant noodles).


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Coolermster MF they are 30 mm vs the stock 25 mm but they push a boat load of air


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> A lot of people do like the CoolerMaster Mega Flows, but they won't fit without removing the hard drive cage. If you don't want to have to remove the hard drive cage, you could use the a Xigmatek XLF-F2006. They are 200x20mm, they don't move as much air as the Mega Flows, but they are better then the stock Corsair fans.


Thanks for the suggestion. I did move the hard drive cage closer to the PSU so the Mega Flows will work for me. I will pick them up today and see if its really good!


----------



## protzman

glad to help!

and @ pc moddermike, the stock fans are the xigmatek fans you listed, just w/ a corsair sticker


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> glad to help!
> and @ pc moddermike, the stock fans are the xigmatek fans you listed, just w/ a corsair sticker


Noo I'm pretty sure if you compare this Corsair fan - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=31901
To this Xigmatek fan - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=28573

You can see they're not the same fan. Well the picture of the Corsair fan listed is spinning. But looking at the Corsair fan in my case right this very moment, the blades and design definitely look different to me. Also the Corsair fans are 200x25mm while the Xigmatek fan is 200x20mm. So yea, unless I'm seriously missing something here, I would say they're different









BUT, I will go ahead and bit the bullet and retract my statement about the Xigmatek fan pushing more air than the Corsair fan, at least as listed in the specs from Performance-PCs, the Corsair fan has a higher RPM and has more flow. So, move that hard drive cage and go for a Mega Flow right


----------



## tvvism

just got the 600t SE any tips on mods and upgrades? front 200mm already broke off lol.


----------



## Branish

Hey Protzman sorry this is off topic but I have to ask. Who is the girl in your Avatar photo. She's remarkably beautiful.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Noo I'm pretty sure if you compare this Corsair fan - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=31901
> To this Xigmatek fan - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=28573
> You can see they're not the same fan. Well the picture of the Corsair fan listed is spinning. But looking at the Corsair fan in my case right this very moment, the blades and design definitely look different to me. Also the Corsair fans are 200x25mm while the Xigmatek fan is 200x20mm. So yea, unless I'm seriously missing something here, I would say they're different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, I will go ahead and bit the bullet and retract my statement about the Xigmatek fan pushing more air than the Corsair fan, at least as listed in the specs from Performance-PCs, the Corsair fan has a higher RPM and has more flow. So, move that hard drive cage and go for a Mega Flow right


well dorry i was just going by when you said xigmatek. the stock corsiar fans are xigmatek fans but its called xigmatek Crystal series.
i bout 2 purple ones to replace the white 'corsair' ones originally in the case and they are nothing but identical.
but your right that blue xigmatek fan you posted is a diff kind.
sorry for missread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Hey Protzman sorry this is off topic but I have to ask. Who is the girl in your Avatar photo. She's remarkably beautiful.


hahah thanks man







shes my gf


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> A lot of people do like the CoolerMaster Mega Flows, but they won't fit without removing the hard drive cage. If you don't want to have to remove the hard drive cage, you could use the a Xigmatek XLF-F2006. They are 200x20mm, they don't move as much air as the Mega Flows, but they are better then the stock Corsair fans.


Will those work with the built in fan controller or should I just ditch that and use the motherboard?

And I assume they mount OK without any extra work yea?


----------



## protzman

i have 4 fans attached to the fan controller, works alright.
alot of ppl dont like it tho, im just not that picky


----------



## turbogeek

stock fan controller may or may not fail. iffy quality. but use it while you can.
personally I've lost a channel or two on it (while using provided case fans) and only use it to dim my LEDs anymore.
The transistors are garbage.

oh, and the min-max range is crappy.


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> stock fan controller may or may not fail. iffy quality. but use it while you can.
> personally I've lost a channel or two on it (while using provided case fans) and only use it to dim my LEDs anymore.
> The transistors are garbage.


hopefully mine will last for a couple of months before i get myself a new fan controller


----------



## mksteez

Question for Corsair H100 users, do you guys have it as an exhaust or intake?


----------



## juneau78

h100 as intake, coz i only use 2 stock fans.
corsair recommend it in push config, idk if anybody use it only in pull config.

n just to remind u, u'r asking in the wrong thread. perhaps u could ask here.

wait, am i also wrong for answering ur question?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Which 200mm fan do you guys recommend? Im thinking of replacing the stock corsair intake fan


Since you have already moved your drive cage back, you could use the 200mm high speed NZXT fan. It moves 166 CFM. A lot of people have used it as well. It's also 30mm thick. It does not come with LEDs though, and I would recommend a good fan controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Will those work with the built in fan controller or should I just ditch that and use the motherboard?
> And I assume they mount OK without any extra work yea?


I recommend a nice after market fan controller. There are tons to chose from and IMO they work better and are more reliable than the stock controller. You can get a decent fan controller for about $25 and up. There are many to choose from and many different styles and all of them will allow you to individually control your fans. Many will have a display showing your how fast the fans are going as well and some have temperature probes and corresponding temperature readings on their displays.

If your main board can control three pin fans (check your manual) then go ahead and use the main board fan headers. It should come with software to allow you to control them from Windows. Note that some main boards will only allow 3-pin fans to run at 100% in which case a fan controller is preferable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Question for Corsair H100 users, do you guys have it as an exhaust or intake?


Mine is exhaust/push using a modded top mesh. Other people have used it (there's an example a few pages back) in exhaust/pull and say it works fine. Since you're asking about fitting it in a 600T, this is the correct thread.


----------



## iLLGT3

I was thinking of a touch screen one.. Which 200mm's are the best recommended?

I've read some don't mount right with the OEM mounting holes and whatnot.. I hope that's not entirely true. I'm no good at making things especially when it's something like this.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> I was thinking of a touch screen one.. Which 200mm's are the best recommended?
> I've read some don't mount right with the OEM mounting holes and whatnot.. I hope that's not entirely true. I'm no good at making things especially when it's something like this.


+1 on a good fan controller. My stocker is not being used at all. I went with a Scythe KM02. Looks nice and lets the fans run at full 12v if I want.

I also have the NZXT 200mm - 166cfm fan in the front. It is true that it doesn't line right up. I used 1 factory hole and 2 of the front mesh to mount (4th hole is ziptied







). I will be cutting out the front mesh soon and drilling the appropriate holes, but for now it works perfectly and it not too loud even at max rpm (1260). For daily use I dial it back to about 850rpm and it is nearly silent.


----------



## Evocarlos

hey guys been doing a bit of upgrading































































it'll soon be ready


----------



## LSB1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> hey guys been doing a bit of upgrading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll soon be ready






Wow! Sick, congrats for you! Very nice

Keep us updated (Where do you put the drives?)


----------



## fuadm424

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> hey guys been doing a bit of upgrading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll soon be ready





Mother of god. Are those copper pipes?


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Are those 4 GTX 580's? A beauty but it would have been nice to see 4 7970's.


----------



## turbogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*


oh.my.god.

I just want to throw my rig in the dumpster now. game over.


----------



## Evocarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LSB1*
> 
> Wow! Sick, congrats for you! Very nice
> Keep us updated (Where do you put the drives?)


thanks lsb1
will only be a few days till im done now







will keep it updated








as for the drives ive not got that far yet but its only 2 ssds so not much room needed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuadm424*
> 
> Mother of god. Are those copper pipes?


hey fuadm424
yes they are beit there a little dirty from fondling them will shine them up before its done








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> Are those 4 GTX 580's? A beauty but it would have been nice to see 4 7970's.


hey NS
there 480gtx's 3rd of the cost of a 580 and the same performance
the 7970 will never happen way to much££££ for red and i preffur green









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> oh.my.god.
> I just want to throw my rig in the dumpster now. game over.


hey turbo







im glad you like it


----------



## deafboy

Got bored today...had some spare plexiglass laying around so I figured why not.

Traced the door, cut it out, and bam... all of 20 minutes maybe. Was actually surpised at how easy it was. Hardest part of the whole thing was getting the paper backing off. I knew it was going to be a pain getting the paper off though since it was a pretty old spare piece so I soaked it in warm water for a while. Was thinking of adding the latches, but I quite like it without.

Waiting on some things to arrive this week, so it's current state wont last very long...

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, doesn't help it's in a dark space. Better pics once it's finished.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> I was thinking of a touch screen one.. Which 200mm's are the best recommended?
> I've read some don't mount right with the OEM mounting holes and whatnot.. I hope that's not entirely true. I'm no good at making things especially when it's something like this.


The touch screen controllers will work, but they are not the best controllers. They do the job OK though. I'm using a touch screen controller that takes up two bays. It's the Aerocool Strike X. It works perfectly for me. If I was going to purchase a replacement controller right now, I would go for a 1 bay controller. with LCD screen, with control knobs (not touch screen), with RPM displays, and preferable with temperature probes.

Something like this: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX24362

Or this: http://lamptron.com/products/view/Fan_Controller_FC5 (if you choose Lamptron, who make excellent products, make sure you specify Lamptron. Some companies have been selling knockoffs).

If you have your heart set on a touch screen controller (I can't blame you, I like them too) just remember they are usually more delicate than the controllers with control knobs.

Here is the one I have: http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php/products/strike-x/40-strikexcase/105-strikexpanel.html

A friend of mine has this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992004 (some people have complained about the clock on this unit, his is still working fine).

Go to Newegg and Tigerdirect and look through their controllers. There's tons to chose from.

As for 200mm fans. Go back a page or two, people have been talking about 200mm fans. You're right, some of them don't line up with the mounting holes. There is no standard in place because these companies can't talk to each other long enough to even agree on a standard for fan mounting and size. Xigmatek makes the stock 600T fan I think, so they should fit without modification. However, I don't think they're any better than the stock fans are. There are coolermaster fans and NZXT fans that perform better, but they may need you to do little mods to mount them. If you're not using 6 hard drives, you can remove the upper rack and move the lower one back toward the PSU, this will allow you to mount a 30mm thick fan in the front with very little modding. You could use double sided Velcro tape which really doesn't qualify as a mod, or you could use the mesh holes for the screws but not all the holes will line up. You could drill new holes for those that don't line up, and this is almost not a mod either since anyone should be able to drill a couple of holes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> hey guys been doing a bit of upgrading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll soon be ready


That's pretty amazing, can't wait to see the finished product. I heard that nVidia cards don't scale all that well. Any reason you went with 4 cards?

@deafboy

That's pretty sweet. What's holding it on?


----------



## deafboy

@Evocarlos... LOVE IT!!! Might be copying you this summer, lol. Do something like that on my Ivy Bridge/Kepler Build. VERY nice









@Mergatroid... the side itself, lol. It has a nice snug fit so the actual corners on the case are holding it in. Then it has a VERY small notch on one of the corners to pop it out with a paperclip, lol.


----------



## juneau78

@ Evocarlos u got all of us drooling here..








may i ask the copper pipe size and what compression fitting u've use?


----------



## Evocarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's pretty amazing, can't wait to see the finished product. I heard that nVidia cards don't scale all that well. Any reason you went with 4 cards?


thanks








well i went with 4 cards as errr there cheap £160 each and i had one free from MOA 2010
then bought the 2nd one from the guy who went with me to moa
not to sure on the scalling but ive seen the fps jump considerbly in bf3 1 2 and 3 cards
its manlly a more of a cause i can sort of thing as i run a 3d kit and it caps the fps to 120 for the 3d (time for multy screen







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> @Evocarlos... LOVE IT!!! Might be copying you this summer, lol. Do something like that on my Ivy Bridge/Kepler Build. VERY nice


thanks deafboy
ivy would be alot easyer to do







only memory on one side lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> @ Evocarlos u got all of us drooling here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may i ask the copper pipe size and what compression fitting u've use?


hey juneau78
thanks







all i can say about the drooling is wipe your chin haha








the pipe is 12mm OD soft copper with the ends sanded and then polished for the shiny look
and the fittings are push in there bitspower sli fittings the ones for the crystal link tubes
as in this image (partnumber BP-WTP-C47)
http://www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/products_pictures/Bitspower%20G14in.%20Silver%20Shining%20Multi-Link%20Adapter%20-%20%20BP-WTP-C47.jpeg


----------



## Erik in sac

EvoCarlos, simply badass build man!


----------



## goodtobeking

Again you amaze me EvoCarlos. Can you give us a list of the parts?? I never seen a 200x400 radiator before. I think thats what it is anyway.

And you dont need scaling when you can run some BOINC!. That rig would rack up some massive points. And put that watercooling to the test. Only then would it be an Official Epic rig. But for now, its just Bad Ass Good job!

OT: Soon, we are having another BGB in the BOINC subforum. Would really like to see some come on over and signup and join us in our cause!


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Again you amaze me EvoCarlos. Can you give us a list of the parts?? I never seen a 200x400 radiator before. I think thats what it is anyway.
> And you dont need scaling when you can run some BOINC!. That rig would rack up some massive points. And put that watercooling to the test. Only then would it be an Official Epic rig. But for now, its just Bad Ass Good job!
> OT: Soon, we are having another BGB in the BOINC subforum. Would really like to see some come on over and signup and join us in our cause!


I would've guessed it was the dual 180mm radiator kuz the dual 200mm was too fat for my nzxt phantom case (expected tho kuz it's stupidly sized). You can get dual 200 and 180's at fronzencpu that other performance-pc or where-ever has them too I think.

This is my guess though









*side rant* frozencpu totally lost my order =_=, I am never going those parts am I...

btw the dual 180 cools well even tho there isn't enough airflow.

EDIT 2: @evo is there enough space for a dvd/w.e drive?


----------



## Evocarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> EvoCarlos, simply badass build man!


thanks man
glad you like it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Again you amaze me EvoCarlos. Can you give us a list of the parts?? I never seen a 200x400 radiator before. I think thats what it is anyway.
> And you dont need scaling when you can run some BOINC!. That rig would rack up some massive points. And put that watercooling to the test. Only then would it be an Official Epic rig. But for now, its just Bad Ass Good job!
> OT: Soon, we are having another BGB in the BOINC subforum. Would really like to see some come on over and signup and join us in our cause!


hey
the water cooling is

Alphacool D5 single edition
EK-D5 X-RES TOP 140 - Black Acetal
EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced (the tube from this is fitted to the pump top)
Magicool Dual 180 radiator
EK-FC Bridge QUAD Parallel
4x EK-FC Link GeForce
4x EK-FC480 GTX - Acetal+EN (Nickel)
4x EK-FC480 GTX Backplate - Black
2x EK-RAM Dominator X4 - Acetal+EN (Nickel)
Hardware Labs Black Ice® GT Stealth 240mm Dual Radiator
EK-Supreme HF - Full Copper
fittings are Bitspower
the hw is

asus REX 4
core i7 3960x
4x 480gtx's
mushkin copperhead memory (just the heatsinks the ram is some cherry stuff mushkin sent me







)
2x corsair 120gb force3 ssd's in raid 0 1000MB/s each way







LINK
samsung blue ray player
silverstone SST 1500w
i think thats it may be more but cant rember off the top of my head

oh and the rad is a majicool dual 180mm







ive got 2 x 180mm silverstone air penitrators coming for it tomorow fingers crossed
and folding is not my think sorry will be hard at BF3









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> I would've guessed it was the dual 180mm radiator kuz the dual 200mm was too fat for my nzxt phantom case (expected tho kuz it's stupidly sized). You can get dual 200 and 180's at fronzencpu that other performance-pc or where-ever has them too I think.
> This is my guess though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *side rant* frozencpu totally lost my order =_=, I am never going those parts am I...
> btw the dual 180 cools well even tho there isn't enough airflow.
> EDIT 2: @evo is there enough space for a dvd/w.e drive?


hey jquantum
i got the majicool dual 180 from aquatuning cause it was not in stock in the uk then i found it in the uk yesterday oh well its here and in lol
the dvd took some perswading but it went in fine
btw the these pics are crap


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> thanks man
> glad you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey
> the water cooling is
> 
> Alphacool D5 single edition
> EK-D5 X-RES TOP 140 - Black Acetal
> EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced (the tube from this is fitted to the pump top)
> Magicool Dual 180 radiator
> EK-FC Bridge QUAD Parallel
> 4x EK-FC Link GeForce
> 4x EK-FC480 GTX - Acetal+EN (Nickel)
> 4x EK-FC480 GTX Backplate - Black
> 2x EK-RAM Dominator X4 - Acetal+EN (Nickel)
> Hardware Labs Black Ice® GT Stealth 240mm Dual Radiator
> EK-Supreme HF - Full Copper
> fittings are Bitspower
> the hw is
> 
> asus REX 4
> core i7 3960x
> 4x 480gtx's
> mushkin copperhead memory (just the heatsinks the ram is some cherry stuff mushkin sent me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 2x corsair 120gb force3 ssd's in raid 0 1000MB/s each way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK
> samsung blue ray player
> silverstone SST 1500w
> i think thats it may be more but cant rember off the top of my head
> oh and the rad is a majicool dual 180mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive got 2 x 180mm silverstone air penitrators coming for it tomorow fingers crossed
> and folding is not my think sorry will be hard at BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey jquantum
> i got the majicool dual 180 from aquatuning cause it was not in stock in the uk then i found it in the uk yesterday oh well its here and in lol
> the dvd took some perswading but it went in fine
> btw the these pics are crap
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I guess you are better at persuading than I ever will be lol. Looks good and clean from here. BTW did you know if there exists thin fans preferably <= 20mm thick for this radiator? I couldn't really find anything.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> I guess you are better at persuading than I ever will be lol. Looks good and clean from here. BTW did you know if there exists thin fans preferably <= 20mm thick for this radiator? I couldn't really find anything.


Scythe makes good thin fans


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> thanks deafboy
> ivy would be alot easyer to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only memory on one side lol


Well whatever their extreme is, lol. So I'd imagine it'll be on both sides still


----------



## DrJns

I can finally join the club! Although, I feel like a douche posting after Evocarlos.


----------



## juneau78

@ DrJns well, we all are








but dont get too lose heart (dunno if that would be the right term), just upload more pics!


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> @ DrJns well, we all are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but dont get too lose heart (dunno if that would be the right term), just upload more pics!


You got it (I'll have more on my build log -- link in my signature):


----------



## LSB1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> I can finally join the club! Although, I feel like a douche posting after Evocarlos.






DrJns, don't feel like a douche haha, your system is tastefully sick as well!







Very nice, I really like it too! Wow these latest builds are hot. Super Job!


----------



## Branish

I'm surprised Evocarlos that you didn't go for something huge like the Cosmos II to fit your rig in as it would be an easier build. But hey a sexy rig does need a sexy case. Your build is definitely epic.


----------



## Sending

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice job. It's looking good. Is that a 1m NZXT LED strip? The H100 sure fits nice in the 600T. Almost like it was made for it.


Thanks man!
Yes, thats the NZXT LED strip. I might replace it with some cold cathode's I've ordered.
Getting those cathodes and 3 new 120mm fans this week









The H100 fits really good indeed. Was a pleasure to install it! I guess Corsair have been thinking about this


----------



## Evocarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Well whatever their extreme is, lol. So I'd imagine it'll be on both sides still


ahh but ivy is lga 1156 so only has duel channel memory
linky
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> I can finally join the club! Although, I feel like a douche posting after Evocarlos.


hey Dr
i jsut looked at your rig it looks cool








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I'm surprised Evocarlos that you didn't go for something huge like the Cosmos II to fit your rig in as it would be an easier build. But hey a sexy rig does need a sexy case. Your build is definitely epic.


and but if i'd of gone with the cosmos all the parts would of fell in and would not of been much of a challange
i do like the 600t just not the poor paint finish on the out side on the plastics and sides
a 3year old with a spray can could of done a better finish imo
(reminds me to go buy grafhite color paint and 2pak laquer)


----------



## Darylrese

can i join please?

Here is my 600T SE









Evenetually i want to add a RASA 720 watercooling kit and maybe paint my GT-15's white to match my case then i'm more or less done


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> hey guys been doing a bit of upgrading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll soon be ready


Am I spotting some type of opaque plexi behind the mainboard??


----------



## Evocarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Am I spotting some type of opaque plexi behind the mainboard??


hey vercomtech
yes its 3mm solid black perspex
some pics


----------



## POTO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's another pretty amazing build you have there. Did you offset the upper rad to achieve push/pull? Really nice job on the front 200mm rad. You put a lot of stuff in there and it still managed to look roomy. Nice job.
> 
> Thanks Mergatroid. Yes, I did have to offset the rad on top, which is of course one the awesome ideas I got from this forum. Thanks for the complimenets on the front rad. This was the only physical mod i made to the case. I drilled 4 holes to support this rad. And it was by accident that I discovered the clever way to hold the reservoir on place by using the hard drive bay tab screw hole to mount the clamp that holds the reservoir. All of this made for a great fit in the front. Plus, this case just lends itself to providing more room than you think is possible. It's an awesome case! Props to Corsair for this one... great job Corsair Team!


----------



## POTO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neau7Ill*
> 
> I absolutely adore this forum and big ups to OP, how often do we explore the net for answers aand just get fed up with trolls trollin'. I think this is a great community and im very pleased to be apart of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that the corsair 600t is for people with a certain class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im still trying to recover from the geek porn that is POTO's new case. inspiring


LOL... thanks man for the comment.... this is my favorite phrase of all time .... "Geek Porn" .. love it!


----------



## POTO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow that is a fantastic setup. I've seen the quick disconnects used in many other builds, and I'm going to use one myself in the current build I'm doing. But never have I seen it executed so well, it shows that you really put a lot of thought into the loop, it looks great and the functionality is superb. Bravo sir!


Thank you kind sir! I love the setup, and makes changing out anything a breeze. Can't recommend the quick connects highly enough.


----------



## POTO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> hey guys been doing a bit of upgrading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll soon be ready


Nice upgrades! Love your work, and you are certainly one of the people on this board who inspired me. In fact, i modeled my front rad after your original build in this forum







. Thanks for the great ideas. Keep up the great work!!

Also, when I get some time I'll post some of my benchmarks with my three 580's. I'd love to see how they compare to the four 480's.


----------



## POTO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> You got it (I'll have more on my build log -- link in my signature):


Nice build! How did you get your liquid to look milky white? I like the look.


----------



## cruelntention

you guys are creative geniuses.


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POTO*
> 
> Nice build! How did you get your liquid to look milky white? I like the look.


Thank you. It's Ice Dragon: FrozenCPU or Mayhems.


----------



## drizzzzzzzle

Looking to get in.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> ahh but ivy is lga 1156 so only has duel channel memory
> linky


IB is dual channel but on 1155, and IB-E is quad and on 2011. No socket changes.


----------



## Killermod1

Sorry for the quality







Cellphone pics; Not much but Im getting there:thumb: Money is kind of tight.... Asus p8Z68-V Gen 3,I5 2500K OCed @ 4.3ghz dont want to torture my chip yet, Corsair Vengeance Blue 9-9-9-24 2, Msi Twin Frozr II GTX 560 TI 2 GB Oced @925mhz stock is 882mhz, Corsair H100 Push/Pull configuration. Has my cpu @22c idle, 47 Under load, them Nzxt FS fans dont Play!!! Coolermaster 850w silent pro , Crucial ssd 64 GB ...Cant wait to get some water cooling and probably redo the paint...This was the black case and I turned into Special Edition since it came out a couple of months after I bought this one..waz up to everybody on the forum I look forward to new posts daily ...


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellphone pics; Not much but Im getting there:thumb: Money is kind of tight.... Asus p8Z68-V Gen 3,I5 2500K OCed @ 4.3ghz dont want to torture my chip yet, Corsair Vengeance Blue 9-9-9-24 2, Msi Twin Frozr II GTX 560 TI 2 GB Oced @925mhz stock is 882mhz, Corsair H100 Push/Pull configuration. Has my cpu @22c idle, 47 Under load, them Nzxt FS fans dont Play!!! Coolermaster 850w silent pro , Crucial ssd 64 GB ...Cant wait to get some water cooling and probably redo the paint...This was the black case and I turned into Special Edition since it came out a couple of months after I bought this one..waz up to everybody on the forum I look forward to new posts daily ...


Nice build, I did not realize it was not the se version till you said it.


----------



## Killermod1

Thank you I had bought a week after the release date. I noticed they changed the plastic clip that holds the fans in the front and attached the fan directly to the case.


----------



## Killermod1

If anybody noticed thats a Mountain Mods 5.25 bay 120mm fan adapter I modded a little to fit the case. The two front fans are intake and top and rear exhaust.


----------



## LSB1

Wow everybody's rig looks sweet! Is the Corsair 600T hot or what?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POTO*
> 
> Nice build! How did you get your liquid to look milky white? I like the look.


Lol, you're great at making computers but not so good at using the forum. You left five comments in a row....that's what the edit button is for...lol...


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> hey Dr
> i jsut looked at your rig it looks cool


Ha, don't patronize me. I can feel your disgust as you compare what you could have done


----------



## protzman

Does anyone know if the corsiar sp2200's are any good?
may get em for my gf if so. so plz lemme kno.


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, this thread sure died out.

I was thinking about that little small area above the top 5.25" bay. On the outside it's directly under the top protrusion. I was thinking, if I could find a way to cut a nice straight horizontal slot in that area I could mount a slim DVD burner in there. The trayless type that pulls the DVD in (like a PS3). I'm not too sure how I would mount it inside though.

Any ideas?


----------



## JQuantum

Velcro, zip-ties, 3M double sided tape, you name it







Velcro or double-side tape probably will be easiest though. There are lots of tools that'll help you cut straight but I can't think of anything oddly on the top of my head. Silverstone makes a slot-load dvd drive for 70~ CAD but you should be able to find a Blu-ray as well (ebay prob).


----------



## Killermod1

Just click here ->
Maybe this will do the trick!!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Does anyone know if the corsiar sp2200's are any good?
> may get em for my gf if so. so plz lemme kno.


From the reviews I've read the 2200's are okay but not amazing. I'm using the SP 2500 2.1 set up and they are great for a set of PC speakers. If you don't mind spending the extra money the 2500's in my opinion are worth it. They are a little more than twice the price though and the sub takes up a lot of room. Great deal right now on NCIX.com for the Sp 2200's. $39.99 until March 7.
http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=58290&vpn=CA-SP212NA&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1009


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Wow, this thread sure died out.
> I was thinking about that little small area above the top 5.25" bay. On the outside it's directly under the top protrusion. I was thinking, if I could find a way to cut a nice straight horizontal slot in that area I could mount a slim DVD burner in there. The trayless type that pulls the DVD in (like a PS3). I'm not too sure how I would mount it inside though.
> Any ideas?


this thread has been dead for months


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Velcro, zip-ties, 3M double sided tape, you name it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velcro or double-side tape probably will be easiest though. There are lots of tools that'll help you cut straight but I can't think of anything oddly on the top of my head. Silverstone makes a slot-load dvd drive for 70~ CAD but you should be able to find a Blu-ray as well (ebay prob).


I'll have to think about this pretty hard before I attempt it. I would hate to mess up my case. I think I'll pick up a drive and start test fitting. I want to make sure I can line up a drive with the slot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Just click here ->
> Maybe this will do the trick!!


That's pretty cool, but the idea is to open up a bay by mounting a slim drive over the top bay. That does look pretty cool though. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> this thread has been dead for months


I remember when there used to be more things going on in this thread than the watercooling one. I have to admit I miss those days.


----------



## Killermod1

Helllooooo!!!!! Hellllooooooo!!!!! Graphite club are you there??????? lol


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Helllooooo!!!!! Hellllooooooo!!!!! Graphite club are you there??????? lol


lol i think with some of the latest additions, some people might not think their system is worthy to show

just kidding it has died, seems like when the weekend comes, this thread dies down a bit, i'm currently re-doing the system and will update when it is finally complete. just gotta do the adult thing first (pay off bills







)


----------



## Killermod1

Hey everybody builds on their own budget and yes bills do come first...


----------



## Sean W.

hey guys,

i got a 600T on the way, i want to put my hard drive in the optical bays. ive seen it done but havnt really read about how people are doing it. Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

I want to show you new pics but i have not the money to build what i plan









sry for my english









Edit: my system at the moment.


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> I want to show you new pics but i have not the money to build what i plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry for my english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: my system at the moment.


Time for some dust off...lol nice build though:1eyed2


----------



## Killermod1

get 5.25 to 3.25 bay adapter there really cheap!!


----------



## Sean W.

those are like $8 each... im looking for a free solution haha


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*
> 
> those are like $8 each... im looking for a free solution haha


lol


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi !!!.

Some pics of my actual ring...

Any suggestion?. The upper fan are "intake" i think is the best option . In the lateral i put one of the 200 mm corsair....

All fans are regulated by rehobus.

At home (in a box) i have too: One aerocool shark 140mm and two corsair 200mm.

SORRY FOR MY ENGLISH BUT I´M SPANISH.

*SPECS OF MY SYSTEM:

WS REVOLUTION / CORSAIR GRAPHITE 600T / 2500k / 16GB / QUAD SLI GTX 590 / THERMALTAKE TOUGHPOWER XT 1475W / CRUCIAL M4 128GB / PROLIMATECH GENESIS

DE PERIFERICOS USO:

X-FI HD USB (Externa) / SENNHEISER 380 PRO / SURROUND BENQ 24" / G13 / STEELSERIES SENSEI / RAZER BLAKWIDOW ULTIMATE*


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> i got a 600T on the way, i want to put my hard drive in the optical bays. ive seen it done but havnt really read about how people are doing it. Any ideas?
> thanks


If you're that broke, you can always use Velcro tape.

Something else to consider, if you can find an old CD ROM drive, strip it down and use the bottom chassis as an adapter. Drill some holes in the bottom and mount the hard drive, then just slide it into the bay and secure it.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi !!!.
> Some pics of my actual ring...
> 
> *SPECS OF MY SYSTEM:
> WS REVOLUTION / CORSAIR GRAPHITE 600T / 2500k / 16GB / QUAD SLI GTX 590 / THERMALTAKE TOUGHPOWER XT 1475W / CRUCIAL M4 128GB / PROLIMATECH GENESIS
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see 2 cards...

edit* unless you're counting the 2 cores on each 590 to equal 4 gpu's then i get it


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> i got a 600T on the way, i want to put my hard drive in the optical bays. ive seen it done but havnt really read about how people are doing it. Any ideas?
> thanks


I know you said free but you can always consider this as well. It is what I have currently.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0034XRDV4/ref=oh_o02_s00_i00_details

Before this I just mounted the Drive cage to the bottom of an old cd rom tray like mergatroid suggested.


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> i see 2 cards...
> edit* unless you're counting the 2 cores on each 590 to equal 4 gpu's then i get it


Correct!!!: 2x2 = 4 ;-P


----------



## jdip

Hey guys I'm thinking about adding another 6950 for xfire, but still have the stock case fans. Will I have to upgrade the fans if I go xfire or will the stock case cooling be sufficient? I'm using the window panel btw.


----------



## mannyfc

Finally did some cutting 360 up top rest you can see


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Hey guys I'm thinking about adding another 6950 for xfire, but still have the stock case fans. Will I have to upgrade the fans if I go xfire or will the stock case cooling be sufficient? I'm using the window panel btw.


you can get away with using the window panel if you want, i had xfire msi 6950's and they did get up to 75*c under load, those cards push the air out and into the case instead of out the back like referenced cards. eventually it got so hot that i did have to use mesh panel. some guys like to add a 120mm fan where the top of the hdd cage went to help push more air along the cards. i would suggest getting a higher CFM fan to replace that 200mm fan in the front as it barely pushes any air to the video cards.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> you can get away with using the window panel if you want, i had xfire msi 6950's and they did get up to 75*c under load, those cards push the air out and into the case instead of out the back like referenced cards. eventually it got so hot that i did have to use mesh panel. some guys like to add a 120mm fan where the top of the hdd cage went to help push more air along the cards. i would suggest getting a higher CFM fan to replace that 200mm fan in the front as it barely pushes any air to the video cards.


Thanks.

75c is considered acceptable for GPUs isn't it? My 6950 has a custom cooler so unfortunately it also recirculates the hot air in the case. Did the heat make you go from the xfire 6950s to the single GTX 580?


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> Finally did some cutting 360 up top rest you can see


Nice build how is the cooling without the front fan?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Thanks.
> 75c is considered acceptable for GPUs isn't it? My 6950 has a custom cooler so unfortunately it also recirculates the hot air in the case. Did the heat make you go from the xfire 6950s to the single GTX 580?


it is acceptable for gpu...but not for me, i was starting to sweat after an hour of gameplay on bf3. i only opted for the gtx580 since i'm going to utilize step up program and get the kepler card when it comes out and watercool it (if kepler is worth the jump from the gtx580). i wanted reference cards for watercooling as a single gpu block looks nicer then a univ. block and heat fins on the vrms.


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> it is acceptable for gpu...but not for me, i was starting to sweat after an hour of gameplay on bf3. i only opted for the gtx580 since i'm going to utilize step up program and get the kepler card when it comes out and watercool it (if kepler is worth the jump from the gtx580). i wanted reference cards for watercooling as a single gpu block looks nicer then a univ. block and heat fins on the vrms.


I hear ya on the reference cards. They make a block for my ASUS 570, but it only has barbs on the bottom of the card. Super lame.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> I hear ya on the reference cards. They make a block for my ASUS 570, but it only has barbs on the bottom of the card. Super lame.


yeah the asus matrix has their waterblocks, i almost bought the matrix platinum, but in the end evga step up program was too good to pass with kepler around the corner


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> yeah the asus matrix has their waterblocks, i almost bought the matrix platinum, but in the end evga step up program was too good to pass with kepler around the corner


Smart choice


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Hey guys I'm thinking about adding another 6950 for xfire, but still have the stock case fans. Will I have to upgrade the fans if I go xfire or will the stock case cooling be sufficient? I'm using the window panel btw.


The stock fans won't cause you to kill a card or anything. You don't have to replace them. Personally, I would recommend an intermediate fan that can be easily added with a few zip ties and could give you some better airflow aimed right at your cards, or even better if you have the mesh you could use it and mount up to four fans. Another great option is to use software to change the thermal ramp for your video cards so the fans kick in at a lower temp and speed up faster as the temp increases. Afterburner works pretty good for that.

Personally, my case is using a few mods to keep temps low so I can still use the window instead of the mesh, including an intermediate fan (a fan mounted between the optical drive bays and the bottom hard drive rack, in place of the top hard drive rack).

So, you have a few choices. If you're not worried about the noise the stock fans make, I don't think you have to replace them.



That picture shows 3 mods I did for increasing the cooling to the video cards. (new 120mm intake on the bottom, upgraded 200mm at the front and an intermediate fan). Just the added intermediate fan should help your cards up to 5c. All this can be avoided by using the mesh and adding a couple of 120mm intake fans (if you have a case that comes with the mesh).

For me, as long as my cards are under 80c I'm happy. Right now after 15 minutes of testing with furmark at ambient of 22c my bottom card was steady at 60c and my top card was steady at 68c. I bet you would get close to the same with one or two fans on the side panel mesh.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The stock fans won't cause you to kill a card or anything. You don't have to replace them. Personally, I would recommend an intermediate fan that can be easily added with a few zip ties and could give you some better airflow aimed right at your cards, or even better if you have the mesh you could use it and mount up to four fans. Another great option is to use software to change the thermal ramp for your video cards so the fans kick in at a lower temp and speed up faster as the temp increases. Afterburner works pretty good for that.
> Personally, my case is using a few mods to keep temps low so I can still use the window instead of the mesh, including an intermediate fan (a fan mounted between the optical drive bays and the bottom hard drive rack, in place of the top hard drive rack).
> So, you have a few choices. If you're not worried about the noise the stock fans make, I don't think you have to replace them.
> 
> That picture shows 3 mods I did for increasing the cooling to the video cards. (new 120mm intake on the bottom, upgraded 200mm at the front and an intermediate fan). Just the added intermediate fan should help your cards up to 5c. All this can be avoided by using the mesh and adding a couple of 120mm intake fans (if you have a case that comes with the mesh).
> For me, as long as my cards are under 80c I'm happy. Right now after 15 minutes of testing with furmark at ambient of 22c my bottom card was steady at 60c and my top card was steady at 68c. I bet you would get close to the same with one or two fans on the side panel mesh.


Thank you!

What 200mm fan did you upgrade to for the front intake?


----------



## Mergatroid

I used a 200MM highspeed NZXT fan. It pushes 166 CFM at max speed however it's fairly loud as well. It's also 30mm thick so it won't fit without a little modding. (there are a few ways to install 30mm thick fans). There are other fans available, some of which are 25mm thick and should install without issue. I picked the NZXT because it moves the most air. Cooler Master makes a pretty good 200mm at 110 CFM but I think they're also 30mm thick. Xigmatek makes 25mm thick 200mm fans but I think they're basically the same fans as the stock fan and they only move 76 CFM. I'm sure there are others (Antek Big Boy) if you look around some.


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> yeah the asus matrix has their waterblocks, i almost bought the matrix platinum, but in the end *evga step up program* was too good to pass with kepler around the corner


NOW you tell me about that program....


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I used a 200MM highspeed NZXT fan. It pushes 166 CFM at max speed however it's fairly loud as well. It's also 30mm thick so it won't fit without a little modding. (there are a few ways to install 30mm thick fans). There are other fans available, some of which are 25mm thick and should install without issue. I picked the NZXT because it moves the most air. Cooler Master makes a pretty good 200mm at 110 CFM but I think they're also 30mm thick. Xigmatek makes 25mm thick 200mm fans but I think they're basically the same fans as the stock fan and they only move 76 CFM. I'm sure there are others (Antek Big Boy) if you look around some.


I didn't know 25mm fits, I thought only 20mm fits in the 600T. Anyways, that is awesome because I was thinking of getting the Bitfenix Spectre Pro which is 150 CFM and it's 25mm and is about as loud as the stock fans which is perfectly acceptable to me.


----------



## Mergatroid

The NZXT fan is 30mm and I have not tried a 25mm fan (I thought the stock fans were 25mm, but I just checked and indeed they are 20mm)

When I installed my NZXT fan, I had to cut the "curl" off of the front of the hard drive rack. The NZXT fan fits snug against the rack now, and I bet the curl was less than 5mm so I think a 25mm thick fan should fit.

Just measuring the curl on my spare 600T HD rack...and surprisingly it's about 5mm. Considering the stock fan is 20mm, and I had to cut 5mm off to get a 30mm fan to fit snug, 30-5=25 so I would say a 25mm thick fan should fit but it will be snug against the hard drive rack. Of course, you could always move the rack to the rear position.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> NOW you tell me about that program....


how about i do one better...

link http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/









btw it's 90 days from date of purchase in order to use the step up program, and you will have to upload your invoice to them. basically you have to pay the difference of what the new cards cost. thats why i went with the gtx 580, cost me 489.99, so if the new kepler gtx 6** whatever is, and it costs 600, i would have to pay $110.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The NZXT fan is 30mm and I have not tried a 25mm fan (I thought the stock fans were 25mm, but I just checked and indeed they are 20mm)
> When I installed my NZXT fan, I had to cut the "curl" off of the front of the hard drive rack. The NZXT fan fits snug against the rack now, and I bet the curl was less than 5mm so I think a 25mm thick fan should fit.
> Just measuring the curl on my spare 600T HD rack...and surprisingly it's about 5mm. Considering the stock fan is 20mm, and I had to cut 5mm off to get a 30mm fan to fit snug, 30-5=25 so I would say a 25mm thick fan should fit but it will be snug against the hard drive rack. Of course, you could always move the rack to the rear position.


here's one for you mega, since i've seen you are rather knowledgable, if i grab one of thsoe phoyba 200mm rads, think i could use the stock 200mm, nzxt 200mm, or bit fenix 200mm fan with it?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> Finally did some cutting 360 up top rest you can see
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


question, i see a 240, 120, and a 360 rad on your build...but only the cpu is getting water...

1) why
2) what are your temps like?
3) are you planning on adding more blocks to it?
4) where the heck is your reservoir Mr. Houdini (only say that because i like how you ran the tubes thru some grommets to hide it.)

*edit* lol sorry for posting 3 different things...should have used multi quote...fail


----------



## vitality

http://www.overclock.net/t/1225249/pics-h100-push-pull-in-a-600t/0_40

check it out guys







Especially if you have a H100.


----------



## Erik in sac

I just recently got an H100 into my 600t. One thing I hadn't planned on, the P6TD motherboard doesn't leave any room for a push fan on one end. The memory gets in the way. But, I was using the CM excaliber fans, and the curvy sides nested nicely offset. So I had just enough room to make some stand off/spacers and mount the fan 2/3rds over the radiator. This also left enough room to still squeeze my memory cooler in. Albeit with zip-ties holding the top up. The H100 made this case go from really roomy to kinda cramped in a hurry LOL. But, my CPU is nice and cool, as well as the 620's radiator not getting warm cpu cooler air directly through it anymore. win-win. CPU idles at 26*C and GPU idles at 27*C. Load temps are still below 50*C at 100% load

Oh yeah, the mobo vrm cooling needed to be bent over as well to get the radiator to line up with the screw holes up top. Its pretty tight up there with my particular setup. http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_2301.JPG

This is still the best case I have ever used


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> here's one for you mega, since i've seen you are rather knowledgable, if i grab one of thsoe phoyba 200mm rads, think i could use the stock 200mm, nzxt 200mm, or bit fenix 200mm fan with it?


I'm not too sure about that. I don't think you'll get a factory fit because I doubt the mounting holes will line up. At least, not on the NZXT fan. There are examples of people who have mounted 200mm rads in the front (one just a few weeks ago) using an assortment of fans, but I bet they used Velcro or zip ties or combinations of those and screws for mounting. I know CesarNYC had a 200mm rad at the front and he was using the NZXT fan, but I'm not sure how he mounted it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1225249/pics-h100-push-pull-in-a-600t/0_40
> check it out guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if you have a H100.


There are a few examples of a similar idea earlier in the thread. Only in that case you move the entire rad off to the side while leaving the top fans mounted properly. Making the entire assembly mount at an angle like that is a little different but each offers a compromise. Moving the entire rad blocks one corner, and making it crooked makes it...well...crooked. Perhaps it would be better to mount the top fans normally and then mount only the rad and bottom fans on an angle.

@Erik in sac

Nice job there. That's original (at least it's new to me). Very unusual solution. Looks pretty good too.


----------



## BBLENDER

Ok, after watercooling and putting 5 hard drives on my case, it weights a little over 50 pounds. Moving that thing it's horrible. It's there a caddy that this case would fit in? Wheels mod perhaps?


----------



## Badwrench

This thread needs more pics!


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> This thread needs more pics!


That is awesome... I love it.


----------



## J!NX

New picture, made some changes to previous setup...


----------



## Erik in sac

nice builds guys


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> That is awesome... I love it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J!NX*
> 
> New picture, made some changes to previous setup...


Looks good. Nice and simple/clean. I like the Hdds in the odd bays - looks cleaner.


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> I just recently got an H100 into my 600t. One thing I hadn't planned on, the P6TD motherboard doesn't leave any room for a push fan on one end. The memory gets in the way. But, I was using the CM excaliber fans, and the curvy sides nested nicely offset. So I had just enough room to make some stand off/spacers and mount the fan 2/3rds over the radiator. This also left enough room to still squeeze my memory cooler in. Albeit with zip-ties holding the top up. The H100 made this case go from really roomy to kinda cramped in a hurry LOL. But, my CPU is nice and cool, as well as the 620's radiator not getting warm cpu cooler air directly through it anymore. win-win. CPU idles at 26*C and GPU idles at 27*C. Load temps are still below 50*C at 100% load
> Oh yeah, the mobo vrm cooling needed to be bent over as well to get the radiator to line up with the screw holes up top. Its pretty tight up there with my particular setup. http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_2301.JPG
> This is still the best case I have ever used


I like those excalibur fans, they look awesome. You might want to switch how they are lined up though, you want the same fans lined up with each other, if that makes any sense. Like in a push/ pull setup if you have 2 sets of 2 different fans make sure they are on top of each other because they each move the same amount of air. Honestly though it probably won't make a huge difference if it's not like that, just a FYI.


----------



## Car17

Hey guys! So how do you like my case so far? Any questions please hit me up and please leave your comments anywhere you would like. Anything is appreciated!

Corsair 600tm
Corsair TX 750 PSU
Corsair H60 Push config
AMD Phenom II 3.4 OC'ed to 4.0ghz
Crucial Ballistix 8 gigs
Foxconn AM3 A9DA-S
Crossfired Asus HD 6850 OC'ed to 915mhz
NZXT LED


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! So how do you like my case so far? Any questions please hit me up and please leave your comments anywhere you would like. Anything is appreciated!
> Corsair 600tm
> Corsair TX 750 PSU
> Corsair H60 Push config
> AMD Phenom II 3.4 OC'ed to 4.0ghz
> Crucial Ballistix 8 gigs
> Foxconn AM3 A9DA-S
> Crossfired Asus HD 6850 OC'ed to 915mhz
> NZXT LED


looks good, nice and clean, i'd try to consolidate the HDD's but that's me

overall very clean!


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> I like those excalibur fans, they look awesome. You might want to switch how they are lined up though, you want the same fans lined up with each other, if that makes any sense. Like in a push/ pull setup if you have 2 sets of 2 different fans make sure they are on top of each other because they each move the same amount of air. Honestly though it probably won't make a huge difference if it's not like that, just a FYI.


Thanks. I wish I could line up the fans, but with that mobo, there just isnt room. I am gonna wait for Ivy Bridge-E and then it should be happy







I didnt notice a temp change with that last fan on there or not, at least not at 3.8GHz.


----------



## djriful

Here's mine. All HDD and SSD are in the 5.25 bay. Below is the mounted 5Ghz Wifi-N module and I have no connectivity issues from the metal case. I am still waiting for a few NZXT sleeved cables (should arrive next week or so).


----------



## Car17

Hey thanks, I have the HDD's like that for cooling purposes right now.


----------



## Darkcyde

i7 3820/R4F/CFX HD 7970s are up and running.



While it was down, I cut out all the fan grills and made provisions for a 360mm radiator up top. Now all I need is ~$600 to go full WC.


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, awesome builds guys.


----------



## EliteReplay

i just ordered mine!! will post photos asap i get it


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine. All HDD and SSD are in the 5.25 bay. Below is the mounted 5Ghz Wifi-N module and I have no connectivity issues from the metal case. I am still waiting for a few NZXT sleeved cables (should arrive next week or so).


This is gorgeous.

How do you guys go about securing your HDDs in the 5.25 bays?


----------



## Siskods9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NastyCircus*
> 
> *you can replace the leds from 200mm stock fan, and put into the coolermaster megaflow, i did that but, i put red led into 200mm corsair stockfan.*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1193313/graphite-600t-200mm-fans#post_16083708


Hi,

This is my first post and I wanted to ask how you mounted the megaflow in the front of your 600T ?

Thanks for the help...

BTW great looking build you've got there.


----------



## Siskods9

Actually if anyone could give em tips on how to mount the Cooler Master Megaflow in the front of the 600T I'd be very grateful.

1) If mounting holes are required to be drilled, what equipment is required, size of drill bit, any washers or other requirements etc?
2) Or alternatively - Are cables ties sufficient to atach it to the front mesh?
3) Has anyone been able to order high performance Coolcox 200mm x 200mm x20mm fans? How are they and where can you buy 'em?

Arghh it would have been mucch easier if they have just designed it for direct mounting on the mesh or at least made the bracket deep enoungh to take a 30mm deep fan. Same for the top of the case, being only able to take 20mm deep fans is a design oversight IMHO. Otherwise this is a great case.

Thanks very much fellas...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> This is gorgeous.
> How do you guys go about securing your HDDs in the 5.25 bays?


5.25 bay "Bracket" Or get some 5.25 hot swap SSD/2.5 HDD drive from Vantec and etc. The old days mounting HDDs.

My other choices would be mounting all the drives back to the normal rack and install an intake fan at the bay.


----------



## OCanucked

THAT **** CRAY!!!


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> This is gorgeous.
> How do you guys go about securing your HDDs in the 5.25 bays?


i just took my hdd bay that the 600t comes with and slapped it in the 5.25" bay. fits perfectly to my amazement, and saved me $25 dollars.


----------



## Mergatroid

Does it take up all four bays?


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siskods9*
> 
> Actually if anyone could give em tips on how to mount the Cooler Master Megaflow in the front of the 600T I'd be very grateful.
> 1) If mounting holes are required to be drilled, what equipment is required, size of drill bit, any washers or other requirements etc?
> 2) Or alternatively - Are cables ties sufficient to atach it to the front mesh?
> 3) Has anyone been able to order high performance Coolcox 200mm x 200mm x20mm fans? How are they and where can you buy 'em?
> Arghh it would have been mucch easier if they have just designed it for direct mounting on the mesh or at least made the bracket deep enoungh to take a 30mm deep fan. Same for the top of the case, being only able to take 20mm deep fans is a design oversight IMHO. Otherwise this is a great case.
> Thanks very much fellas...


I didn't have to do any modding whatsoever to mount mine. Just used the screws that came with the fan. I tried taking a picture, didn't came out so great:


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Does it take up all four bays?


takes up 3 bays perfectly, and doesn't even come close to touching the optical drive


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> i just took my hdd bay that the 600t comes with and slapped it in the 5.25" bay. fits perfectly to my amazement, and saved me $25 dollars.


lol that's awesome, just gotta remember it if you need to move your PC so it doesn't fall out and do damage.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> lol that's awesome, just gotta remember it if you need to move your PC so it doesn't fall out and do damage.


yeah i thougth about that, but the 24 pin connector and my tubing kind of act as a bumper to hold it in. lol i already tested it just by leaning it back and sure enough they stay put. the little tab that the bottom HDD carrier sits on actually hooks to one of the bottom lips on the 5.25 tray and hangs on to it.

i'm sure you could dremel that piece off and attach some velcro tape to it so it'll stay put though. that just involves too much work for me right now and will fix that issue once i get all my parts in and do a complete tear down of internals.


----------



## deafboy

Just use some zip ties...easy


----------



## djriful

Duct tapes... =D


----------



## Siskods9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> I didn't have to do any modding whatsoever to mount mine. Just used the screws that came with the fan. I tried taking a picture, didn't came out so great:


Unfortunately my case seems to use a mounting bracket for the front fan, there are no holes that I can use.
Possibly mine is an older revision?

Can anyone tell me if its possible to mount a 200mm x 200mm x 30mm in the front of this case (And how its done)?

Thanks to all who reply.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Doc1355

I've been offline for some time and now i see some very nice cases!!!
Keep it up guys keep it up


----------



## jdangond

Haven't posted in a while but have been debating on whether or not it would be worth it to put a 200 rad in the front of the case. Thought I would get some thoughts on this if anyone has any input.

Thanks


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siskods9*
> 
> Unfortunately my case seems to use a mounting bracket for the front fan, there are no holes that I can use.
> Possibly mine is an older revision?
> Can anyone tell me if its possible to mount a 200mm x 200mm x 30mm in the front of this case (And how its done)?
> Thanks to all who reply.
> Much appreciated.


Take a picture... I have no idea what mountain bracket you have. Mine bolts straight to the case too.


----------



## chip94

Just got the 600t! Love the look of it...
However, i'm still figuring out the best air flow for it...

With an H60 paired as exhaust should I use the 2X120mm fans as exhaust or intake? Should I make the h60 instake?

Thanks!


----------



## Siskods9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Take a picture... I have no idea what mountain bracket you have. Mine bolts straight to the case too.


This pic is from another user from the the first few pages of this thread but the mounting bracket shown is the same as mine and it can only accommodate 200mm x 200mm x 20mm fans.


----------



## deafboy

How's the bracket attach to the case?


----------



## Evocarlos

hey guys me agian
just thought i'd pop in and show you my new front on the 600t


















here some of the how i did it


















got the back looking tidy also


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> hey guys me agian
> just thought i'd pop in and show you my new front on the 600t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some of the how i did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the back looking tidy also


Looks awesome! Nice work.


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> Should I make the h60 instake?


Yes, I would. You want the coolest air possible going through that.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> hey guys me agian
> just thought i'd pop in and show you my new front on the 600t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some of the how i did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the back looking tidy also


Where did you get the mesh sheet? That is exactly what I have been looking for for my next mod. Full front mesh, yes please.


----------



## Evocarlos

hey deafboy
i got it from here


----------



## deafboy

Thanks +rep


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> takes up 3 bays perfectly, and doesn't even come close to touching the optical drive
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy pics


That's a pretty sweet idea you had there. I wonder if Corsair is paying attention? If they made one of the hard drives racks so you can take them apart into three separate 3.5" racks so you could install them in the 5 1/4 bays either as one large rack or just 1 or 2 smaller singles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siskods9*
> 
> Unfortunately my case seems to use a mounting bracket for the front fan, there are no holes that I can use.
> Possibly mine is an older revision?
> Can anyone tell me if its possible to mount a 200mm x 200mm x 30mm in the front of this case (And how its done)?
> Thanks to all who reply.
> Much appreciated.


I have the same case as you. Mine is the first revision with the front bracket. I installed an NZXT fan in mine, and I just lined it up with two holes in the mesh at the top, and the bottom is held in place by the drive cage. You should make a template by tracing the fan on a piece of paper. I'm not too sure what the screw hole size is, but it's not hard to eyeball if you have a set of drill bits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> Just got the 600t! Love the look of it...
> However, i'm still figuring out the best air flow for it...
> With an H60 paired as exhaust should I use the 2X120mm fans as exhaust or intake? Should I make the h60 instake?
> Thanks!


Intake on the rad will make your CPU a few degrees cooler, while exhaust would make your case temp a few degrees lower. Do your video cards exhaust into the case, or out the back? I recommend trying both since it's easy to reorient fans. Measure your case, cpu, video card and chipset temps under load and pick the setup that works best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> hey guys me agian
> just thought i'd pop in and show you my new front on the 600t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some of the how i did it


That's a fantastic mod you did. Very well done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Looks awesome! Nice work.


Faux pas.....reposting so many pictures directly after the original post. Cell users love that.


----------



## mannyfc

so back up and running, still need one more fan on the 360 rad up top really hard to get last screw in.... so i left it out for now. Now just waiting for kepler or w/e it is by the time its out, and get two of those and wc them.


----------



## Mergatroid

Did you mod your case somehow to get a better airflow from the bottom? I have a single 120mm fan down there in a 120mm hole I cut and I found I don't get good airflow unless I let the front of the case overhang the desk. Did you drill some holes in the sides or mod the front?


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> hey guys me agian
> just thought i'd pop in and show you my new front on the 600t


why not use a slot-in optical drive? i think the full front mesh would be so much better with it.
IMHO


----------



## matan11

My 600T white edition with 360rad










Even a small taste.
It is not yet finished.

More Pics coming soon.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matan11*
> 
> My 600T white edition with 360rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a small taste.
> It is not yet finished.
> More Pics coming soon.


Looks awesome. I love the red glow of your graphics card.

How long does it take to do cable sleeving, is it complicated?


----------



## matan11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Looks awesome. I love the red glow of your graphics card.
> How long does it take to do cable sleeving, is it complicated?


The Cables are from Bitfenix


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matan11*
> 
> My 600T white edition with 360rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a small taste.
> It is not yet finished.
> More Pics coming soon.


awesome, i like they way its looks... waiting for your update and more stuff inside


----------



## shinigamibob

I bought the SE yesterday. It was intended for my Q6700 Rig, but it turns out the case is a bit too wide to fit where I was planning to keep it originally.

So, I want to switch this with my HAF 932. I know everything will fit in it, but I'm curious to know if I can fit two GPUs' with a gap in the middle.










Basically, GPU 1 goes in PCI-E slot 1, PCI-E slot 2 is empty, and PCI-E slot 3 has GPU 2.

I know in newer boards (basically the 1155 and higher) this works without a problem, but I'm curious if its possible on a X58 board. I can't do this with my 932 because the bottom GPU would hit the PSU, but the 600T looks like it has a bit more space between the PSU and the bottom of the motherboard.

Thanks for any insight


----------



## Mergatroid

Wouldn't that bottom slot be a 4x slot? Can't say it would fit for sure, but others have had three cards running in the 600T so I'm leaning toward it fitting.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Wouldn't that bottom slot be a 4x slot? Can't say it would fit for sure, but others have had three cards running in the 600T so I'm leaning toward it fitting.


Nope, the first one runs at x16 always, the second runs at x16 if there's nothing on the third slot, or at x8 if the last one is occupied. Its x16-x16-x0 or x16-x8-x8. I'm running 2 GTS 450s', so there won't be any performance loss. I just want to move it down to get lower temperatures on the top card.


----------



## prayfar

I want the acrylic side panel for a Corsair 600T.
It is also made and sold Mnpctech else.
Cost of Mnpctech to Krabi Thailand.
The amount of $ 125 + $ 95 Priority Mail (estimated 6 - 14 business days, no tracking).
Where there is more than this.


----------



## deafboy

Make your own...super easy.


----------



## mannyfc

tbh all of this is on this 2500k and its hitting like 27c idle... VERY close to ambient, i live in South Florida btw, of course i have air conditioning, but anyways, if I was having airflow problems i really wouldnt see it in temps.....have to figure out another way fans are in a push config downwards, they seem to be ok little breeze from under case kind of all around it


----------



## prayfar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Make your own...super easy.


I am afraid it is not good.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prayfar*
> 
> 
> I want the acrylic side panel for a Corsair 600T.
> It is also made and sold Mnpctech else.
> Cost of Mnpctech to Krabi Thailand.
> The amount of $ 125 + $ 95 Priority Mail (estimated 6 - 14 business days, no tracking).
> Where there is more than this.


Where are you from??

Where are you from?


----------



## Doc1355

wt* i cant edit my post :S

*Where are you from?


----------



## prayfar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> wt* i cant edit my post :S
> *Where are you from?


I was in Krabi, Thailand.
A country in Asia.
I know Thailand.


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi, where do i can see a side by side comparison of cases? what i mean is pictures to see the how big is a case right to other one, you know what i mean?

like this
http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=171372&page=24


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi, where do i can see a side by side comparison of cases? what i mean is pictures to see the how big is a case right to other one, you know what i mean?


I dont think that there is such thing..
You can compare the dimensions to a case that its size is known to you


----------



## DrJns

Where did you (prayfar and Doc1355) get the power supply and bay covers that you have installed?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Where did you (prayfar and Doc1355) get the power supply and bay covers that you have installed?


Made it myself


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Made it myself


That's what I thought, but the two are exactly the same. Because you didn't know where prayfar was from, I figured you didn't ship it to him.

EDIT: I see. The guy was just quoting your pic to ask a question. Oops.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> That's what I thought, but the two are exactly the same. Because you didn't know where prayfar was from, I figured you didn't ship it to him.
> EDIT: I see. The guy was just quoting your pic to ask a question. Oops.


Haha yeah


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Haha yeah


Well great work.


----------



## Doc1355

Thanks man!


----------



## Heff04

I've been seeing a lot of great cases. I Have a Thermaltake Armor case and needed a change. I've been debating on what Corsair case to get.. I love the 800D but it's a bit out of my budget. Though, after seeing Doc1355's case I am SOLD on the white 600t. Mad props with your mods. Very impressive.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heff04*
> 
> I've been seeing a lot of great cases. I Have a Thermaltake Armor case and needed a change. I've been debating on what Corsair case to get.. I love the 800D but it's a bit out of my budget. Though, after seeing Doc1355's case I am SOLD on the white 600t. Mad props with your mods. Very impressive.


Thank you very much m8


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heff04*
> 
> I've been seeing a lot of great cases. I Have a Thermaltake Armor case and needed a change. I've been debating on what Corsair case to get.. I love the 800D but it's a bit out of my budget. Though, after seeing Doc1355's case I am SOLD on the white 600t. Mad props with your mods. Very impressive.


i dont know but i find NZXT 810 and 800D ugly cases... dont know why ppl buy cases like that though


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> *i dont know but i find NZXT 810 and 800D ugly cases*... dont know why ppl buy cases like that though


+1


----------



## Sending

Got my new fans


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sending*
> 
> Got my new fans


Niiiiccceeee!!!!!


----------



## DrJns

Great choice. The Akasa Vipers are fantastic.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sending*
> 
> Got my new fans


im really impressed by the look of those fan man, where did u get them? are they just tinted yellow or they have led?


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> im really impressed by the look of those fan man, where did u get them? are they just tinted yellow or they have led?


I have 9 of these and love them, so I'll help you in his place: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11111/fan-709/Akasa_120mm_x_25mm_Viper_PWM_Fan_w_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearings_AK-FN059.html


----------



## Car17




----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*


What kind of heatsink is that on your NB?


----------



## Kalyopi

Hey guys, heres my mod, i have put alot of time into it to make it perfect.








What do you guys think?


----------



## DrJns

Looks great Kaly. Very original. I especially like the gold on the inside.

EDIT: Did you put a red film on top of the power button or swap out the LED?


----------



## Kalyopi

haha, i cant believe you noticed, i actually coloured the led with an orange sharpie, and then coloured the screen as well, and its now flashing orange, the orange paint looks more vivid in real life.


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalyopi*
> 
> Hey guys, heres my mod, i have put alot of time into it to make it perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Looks fantastic love the color scheme. And for safety purposes if I were you take that little plastic off your graphics card.When the card heets up it might melt over your sli...I have the same card and remember reading about it somewhere..just looking out you never know:thumb:


----------



## Killermod1

Meaning the little blue plastic protectors...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalyopi*
> 
> Hey guys, heres my mod, i have put alot of time into it to make it perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


its that a 212+ evo?


----------



## Kalyopi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> its that a 212+ evo?


its the hyper 212+, not sure if its the evo


----------



## Kalyopi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Looks fantastic love the color scheme. And for safety purposes if I were you take that little plastic off your graphics card.When the card heets up it might melt over your sli...I have the same card and remember reading about it somewhere..just looking out you never know:thumb:


thanks, but which one specifically?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Real nice Kalyopi, looks good. The cover is on your SLI Bridge connector


----------



## Kalyopi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Real nice Kalyopi, looks good. The cover is on your SLI Bridge connector


Okay thanks for the concern, i wanted to mention that everything is running real cool, even the graphics. Lower than my body temperature. Even though the fans are bitfenix spectre's which are not pwm fans. Still running real cool.


----------



## Sending

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> im really impressed by the look of those fan man, where did u get them? are they just tinted yellow or they have led?


I got them from a local shop here in Norway.
Its the Akasa Viper 120mm fans, and they look just like mine when you buy them.
No LED's, the blades are just yellow. Im really impressed by them in every way


----------



## shinigamibob

I finally swapped out my rig from my HAF 932 to the SE white. Cable management was pure genius - so much better to work with comparatively. And I have to say, the all black interior on the 600T looks ridiculously amazing compared to the 932's factory steel look. Everything looks so much sleeker - IMO at least


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalyopi*


Awesome fans... what are they?

And nice job overall as well


----------



## KSergey




----------



## Kalyopi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Awesome fans... what are they?
> And nice job overall as well


bitfenix spectre 120mm orange led, they are amazing, got them for 7$ each, they are silent and sexy


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sending*
> 
> I got them from a local shop here in Norway.
> Its the Akasa Viper 120mm fans, and they look just like mine when you buy them.
> No LED's, the blades are just yellow. Im really impressed by them in every way


I love those Akasa fans. Didn't want to spend so much, so I made my own out of some high speed Scythes











White primer to conceal the black then some Neon Yellow Krylon. As a bonus, it glows with my black lights.


----------



## Methos07

Applying for membership, please!

Built this yesterday.






Specs in sig.


----------



## Erik in sac

very nice! I like the simple lack of color look.Mechanical but classy look


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalyopi*
> 
> Hey guys, heres my mod, i have put alot of time into it to make it perfect.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Very nice build. Original choice of colours for sure. Well done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> I finally swapped out my rig from my HAF 932 to the SE white. Cable management was pure genius - so much better to work with comparatively. And I have to say, the all black interior on the 600T looks ridiculously amazing compared to the 932's factory steel look. Everything looks so much sleeker - IMO at least


Isn't great how much you can fit in this case? I agree, I'll never go back to an unpainted interior again. Painted just looks so much better. Isn't that AX750 a great psu? I have the same one and I constantly abuse it with video cards and fans and it just keeps taking the abuse and working perfectly.

Nice builds guys.


----------



## BBLENDER

Rads and whatever...


Scythe "ULTRA KAZE" fan, so you know I wasn't looking for silence!


The loop...

I did like another member and installed the 480 rad on the mesh panel and connected it with Koolance quick disconnects, and I can also run the loop without the 480 rads just in case.

With so much hardware I gave up on cleanness and cable management. Plus I have no window to show off anyways...


Also I got the bitfenix 200mm fans, blue lights!


more blue lights!


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> 
> Also I got the bitfenix 200mm fans, blue lights!


How do you like that BitFenix 200mm fan? I was thinking of getting one for my intake as well. Did you notice a huge improvement over the stock one? The numbers say it should be, but just wanted to know your experience with it


----------



## BBLENDER

The truth is I wanted to switch from white to blue.

I do feel a bit more air pushing from it and it's quieter than the stock ones. But with my other fans the silence it's killed off anyways.


----------



## Car17

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15093/cpu-tri-88/Thermalright_HR-55_Heatpipe_Chipset_Cooler_-_SLI_CrossFire_Ready.html?tl=g40c16s500

Keeps it very cool. Before it would stay around 60 C, now it never goes above 30 C.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> What kind of heatsink is that on your NB?


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15093/cpu-tri-88/Thermalright_HR-55_Heatpipe_Chipset_Cooler_-_SLI_CrossFire_Ready.html?tl=g40c16s500

Keeps it very cool, but very big and almost did not fit.


----------



## Hoya

First post, first build. I really enjoyed reading through this threat in preparation of my build and thought I would also help out others by sharing the final product.







You can find all the details in my signature.


----------



## deafboy

But your signature is missing...


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> But your signature is missing...


I can see it.


----------



## deafboy

It's there now...









Nice rig.


----------



## EliteReplay

Just a silly question guys, where do you put your PC case stickers on the 600T? pictures anyone?


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Just a silly question guys, where do you put your PC case stickers on the 600T? pictures anyone?




















I didn't put on any other to keep the clean look of the case.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Just a silly question guys, where do you put your PC case stickers on the 600T? pictures anyone?


I personally don't, lol. I leave the stickers that come with products in the boxes.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Just a silly question guys, where do you put your PC case stickers on the 600T? pictures anyone?


I put mine in the blank space underneath the top fan grill. Up where the side panel key lock is.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Just a silly question guys, where do you put your PC case stickers on the 600T? pictures anyone?


I just stopped using them. I found that some of them are too difficult to remove and really leave a big mess behind. I wanted to repaint one of my cases that had stickers on it. The only way I could get the sticker residue off was to soak those parts in alcohol. They should really use a less sticky adhesive on those things. Personally, I would rather have a magnetic label (just don't stick it on your hard drive).


----------



## Darkcyde

I put mine on the back wall above the PSU.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> I put mine on the back wall above the PSU.


That's a pretty godd actually. Might do that if I ever feel the need to put more stickers


----------



## DrJns

Why would you want to have the stickers installed??


----------



## EliteReplay

Here is my First update a video btw







... add me to this Thread please!


----------



## Yellowbeard

Another VERY cool thread. I am posting a link to this thread on the Corsair FB page today.









http://www.facebook.com/#!/Corsair


----------



## juneau78

thx yellowbeard.
i saw it on my facebook newsfeed.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yellowbeard*
> 
> Another VERY cool thread. I am posting a link to this thread on the Corsair FB page today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/Corsair


That rocks, big time! Thank you.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yellowbeard*
> 
> Another VERY cool thread. I am posting a link to this thread on the Corsair FB page today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/Corsair


Thanks!


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Thanks for posting, Yellowbeard







I saw on my FB feed, and am submitting my membership application









This is my 3rd computer, and first I've built. Saw the case on Newegg, and fell in love







The H100 is just to start.. After seeing Evocarlos' build {gasm}, I'll be putting in overtime...


----------



## masterale

Here's Mine...


----------



## deafboy

From what I can see it looks good...now take that plastic off the feet


----------



## Kryllox

Count me In as well.http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/5460#
My New and improved 2012!! System....

Practicing Flushing on a Old Radiator BlackIce GTS 120 (dont buy it sucks if u dont have high persure fans)...


















Here are some videos of my system...









Hardware:

CPU: Intel 3770K OC to 4.20GHz (minor OC)
RAm: RipJaws
VCard: Evga 670gtx OC
MB: Asus
HDD: Kingston HyperX
Sound: Sound Blaster Titanium Fatalty


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> From what I can see it looks good...now take that plastic off the feet











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryllox*
> 
> Count me In as well.
> Just started my first custom water cooling.
> My hardware is a bit outdated but wonted to practice my water cooling on my old hardware if any thing goes wrong


Nice, how much did the watercooling stuff set you back?


----------



## RDSGoku

I'd heard about these awesome forums, and thought why the hell not throw up a few pics of my 600T rig, enjoy pplz! Pictures taken with my Nikon D90 if anyone was wondering =D


----------



## cruelntention

very nice rigs!!!! not sure why i never thought to pm yellowbeard about this as i go back and forth between ocn and corsairs forums.

we should see a nice influx of new systems...should keep Darkcyde busy in updating new members


----------



## Mergatroid

It's funny, Corsair George knew all about this thread. I thought it had already been linked. Yeah, that's funny (funny strange, not funny haw haw).

Awesome builds from the new members.


----------



## Darkcyde

Welcome to all the new members. OP updated(images will be fixed tomorrow, I had to clean out my photobucket account).


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> I'd heard about these awesome forums, and thought why the hell not throw up a few pics of my 600T rig, enjoy pplz! Pictures taken with my Nikon D90 if anyone was wondering =D


Nice rig man. Is that fan by your GPUs just balancing on the power cables?


----------



## RDSGoku




----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Nice rig man. Is that fan by your GPUs just balancing on the power cables?


Nope, it's screwed into the holes on the ends of my 570's


----------



## Erik in sac

I had to add some stormtroopers lol


----------



## deafboy

Nice work on the cooler (presumably the 620?)... very well done, looks near factory.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> I had to add some stormtroopers lol


I dig it


----------



## mannyfc

so snapped a pic after rigging up my NZXT sleeved led's, theyre not mounted yet just kind of set in there and the controller in one of the big bays..... looks cool lol, needs a better picture taken, will do when i get home (at work), well here ya go:


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> I had to add some stormtroopers lol


nice floors man!


----------



## cruelntention

hey guys i know this is kind of off topic but i would assume some people in here are waiting for kepler. found this surfing the web

EVGA and MSI has prices up from ncix...

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=69800&vpn=02G%2DP4%2D2682%2DKR&manufacture=eVGA

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=69802&vpn=N680GTX%2DPM2D%202GD5%2FOC&manufacture=MSI%2FMicroStar

price shows 578. thank you EVGA for step up program, i'm snagging mine for $100 :









lol it has since been taken down


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> hey guys i know this is kind of off topic but i would assume some people in here are waiting for kepler. found this surfing the web
> EVGA and MSI has prices up from ncix...
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=69800&vpn=02G%2DP4%2D2682%2DKR&manufacture=eVGA
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=69802&vpn=N680GTX%2DPM2D%202GD5%2FOC&manufacture=MSI%2FMicroStar
> price shows 578. thank you EVGA for step up program, i'm snagging mine for $100 :


Wow is that midrange now...lol


----------



## cruelntention

Lol yeah the 680 is "midrange" considering the others will be released later. Unfortunately the price is of a high end card. Looks like nvidia will be capitalizing on profit on this card until the others come out...toms hardware did a review and in all the benches it was better then the 7970 cards unless I looked at the graphs incorrectly.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> EVGA and MSI has prices up from ncix...
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=69800&vpn=02G%2DP4%2D2682%2DKR&manufacture=eVGA
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=69802&vpn=N680GTX%2DPM2D%202GD5%2FOC&manufacture=MSI%2FMicroStar


Not anymore


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Not anymore


haha..welp i guess we wait till the 23rd


----------



## Mergatroid

This is why making rules about posting pictures would be pretty useless. Few people even respect the etiquette regarding repeating long strings of pictures, or multiple posts in a row.

I mean, really, someone reposted six pictures just so he could say "nice floor man". The other thing is no one ever reads the op anyway, so even if we posted rules regarding pictures, no one would read them.

Really guys, there is no reason to post a really long string of pictures directly after the original post containing the same pictures. It's a simple matter to edit them out. There's also no reason to repeat an entire string of pictures at all really. You can always include the picture that impressed you the most, but don't repost a big long string of pictures. You can also reply to a post without quoting it. Many people read these forums on smartphones, laptops or tablets and they can slow down, or just be a pain in the rear with a small screen and large string of fairly big pictures. We all love seeing the pictures, but there's no reason to repost them all.

I wouldn't want to discourage anyone from posting new pictures or anything, just thought I would mention (again) that reposting long strings of pictures is not a good idea.

The only thing I could see that may help this problem is if a couple of rules could be present at the top of every page, above the actual posts. If it was on every page people would likely notice it. Otherwise I just don't think a rule could be enforced.

It's too bad we can't add a default signature at the top of the thread (or something along those lines).

Great looking builds by the way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> I had to add some stormtroopers lol


I really like how some people are using these closed loop water coolers to cool their video cards. Great idea. I still like that offset fan mounting on top too. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Killermod1

Anybody know what size are the NZXT led's on the 200MM fan are? 3MM or 5MM?http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_fans/fn_200rb


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> This is why making rules about posting pictures would be pretty useless. Few people even respect the etiquette regarding repeating long strings of pictures, or multiple posts in a row.
> 
> I mean, really, someone reposted six pictures just so he could say "nice floor man". The other thing is no one ever reads the op anyway, so even if we posted rules regarding pictures, no one would read them.
> 
> Really guys, there is no reason to post a really long string of pictures directly after the original post containing the same pictures. It's a simple matter to edit them out. There's also no reason to repeat an entire string of pictures at all really. You can always include the picture that impressed you the most, but don't repost a big long string of pictures. You can also reply to a post without quoting it. Many people read these forums on smartphones, laptops or tablets and they can slow down, or just be a pain in the rear with a small screen and large string of fairly big pictures. We all love seeing the pictures, but there's no reason to repost them all.
> 
> I wouldn't want to discourage anyone from posting new pictures or anything, just thought I would mention (again) that reposting long strings of pictures is not a good idea.
> 
> The only thing I could see that may help this problem is if a couple of rules could be present at the top of every page, above the actual posts. If it was on every page people would likely notice it. Otherwise I just don't think a rule could be enforced.
> 
> It's too bad we can't add a default signature at the top of the thread (or something along those lines).
> 
> Great looking builds by the way.


Thanks for posting this. I would encourage people to read the rules posted in the OP because I've revised them since I started this thread. I made the "no reposting entire sets of pics" rule not only to reduce clutter, but some people have their forum options set to 100 posts per page and when half the posts have 4 or 5 pics, it can take an eternity to load. It also uses extra bandwidth for the person who originally posted the pics if they use a hosting service.


----------



## ROKA

I changed my tubing!!. My white sleeved cables to arrive within 2 days I will post another picture then!!. Everythings working fine, However the front stock fan is making weird noise and I I feel like I need to replace this horrid fan. can you guys give me an advise on what kind of fan I should use instead of the stock fan?. I would prefer if it had blue LED!!
Thanks. Good day fellas~


----------



## Sean W.

Add me to the club!

jsut finshed her!

LOOK CLOSELY, YOU MIGHT SEE SOMETHING YOUVE NEVER SEEN IN A 600T BEFORE!!!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*
> 
> Add me to the club!
> jsut finshed her!
> LOOK CLOSELY, YOU MIGHT SEE SOMETHING YOUVE NEVER SEEN IN A 600T BEFORE!!!


You put the 3.5 caddy in the 5.25 bays. Pretty clever. Might steal the idea That deserves rep


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*
> 
> Add me to the club!
> jsut finshed her!
> LOOK CLOSELY, YOU MIGHT SEE SOMETHING YOUVE NEVER SEEN IN A 600T BEFORE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You put the 3.5 caddy in the 5.25 bays. Pretty clever. Might steal the idea That deserves rep
Click to expand...

We just saw that a couple pages ago....


----------



## Erik in sac

Roka, looks great. cooler master r4 sickle flow fans are all dark with. lue LEDs and look pretty sweet for about $10. they still light even as low as 7v.

Sean, nice build!

Also, thanks for the comments guys.








yeah, it's in my build log but I used Althea antec 620 cooler with a swift tech hs-480 heatsink under the evga shroud. cam out clean and other than the tubing, it's stealth. it's so nice for $40AR to make my card highly oc'd stay below 50c at max load and stay pretty much silent. between that and the h100 I have the. ase fans turned all the way down.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Anybody know what size are the NZXT led's on the 200MM fan are? 3MM or 5MM?http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_fans/fn_200rb


I have the FN 200RB. It doesn't come with LEDs, so I added some 3mm. I don't know about their other fans though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*
> 
> Add me to the club!
> jsut finshed her!
> LOOK CLOSELY, YOU MIGHT SEE SOMETHING YOUVE NEVER SEEN IN A 600T BEFORE!!!


Yeah, we were just discussing that a few pages back. It's a great idea though. I hope Corsair George is paying attention. If those bays could slide in and use the tool-less clips to hold them in place that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## ROKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Roka, looks great. cooler master r4 sickle flow fans are all dark with. lue LEDs and look pretty sweet for about $10. they still light even as low as 7v.
> Sean, nice build!
> Thanks brother I will look into that right now.


----------



## Killermod1

Thanks 3mm it is!!


----------



## iLLGT3

Ok, I moved my HDD cage under to the open area under my optical drive. Does the HDD have to sit exactly flat there or can it be sort of at an angle?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Ok, I moved my HDD cage under to the open area under my optical drive. Does the HDD have to sit exactly flat there or can it be sort of at an angle?


It can sit at an angle, that's kind of how mine is at the moment because of the little tab on the hdd cages, no problems at all. I was expecting to hear a bit of vibration from the spinning drive but all is quiet!


----------



## ATAGA

Has anyone measured the amps of two fans 200mm that are in the case Corsair Graphite 600T white?

voltage: 12V OK
r.p.m: 1000 OK
amps: ¿0,42A?


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> It can sit at an angle, that's kind of how mine is at the moment because of the little tab on the hdd cages, no problems at all. I was expecting to hear a bit of vibration from the spinning drive but all is quiet!


I had a tad bit of high pitched vibration when I first started it out and I thought it was the internals of the drive but it was just one of the trays rubbing the metal housing.


----------



## CrayonSandwich

It might already say somewhere in this thread, but for you guys that moved your hard drives to your optical bays - are you cooling them somehow? If so, where do you mount the fan, if not - do the hard drives necessarily need cooling? I plan on doing this for my build when I get it.


----------



## Killermod1

I personally wouldn't care about the ssd being cooled becuase it has no moving parts but the hdd spins and that cuases friction, and friction equals heat etc,etc....my opinion


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrayonSandwich*
> 
> It might already say somewhere in this thread, but for you guys that moved your hard drives to your optical bays - are you cooling them somehow? If so, where do you mount the fan, if not - do the hard drives necessarily need cooling? I plan on doing this for my build when I get it.



Got this at Mountain Mods and slapped a removable plastic filter behind a NZXT FX 120mm fan.


----------



## Killermod1

Keeps my case really cool


----------



## robbiq

http://picturepush.com/public/7857271
http://picturepush.com/public/7857277
http://picturepush.com/public/7857282

please add me, better late than never, I've had this case for a while now, never got around to take pictures or anything. Just a regular build, nothing fancy like some other builds around here that just make us drool!









I had to replace my other power supply( that in the photos is my back up). I took it out to do some fixing on my cable management and my dog chewed up a couple cables while I wasn't looking. This one works fine for now though.

where do you guys get your sleeved extensions? Do you buy them individually? or can I get like a kit that just brings them together?


----------



## Specter_Phi

Removed the 200mm front bay fan and replaced with 2 120mm Fan, and take away the hardisks (no more hardisks).


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> http://picturepush.com/public/7857271
> http://picturepush.com/public/7857277
> http://picturepush.com/public/7857282
> please add me, better late than never, I've had this case for a while now, never got around to take pictures or anything. Just a regular build, nothing fancy like some other builds around here that just make us drool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to replace my other power supply( that in the photos is my back up). I took it out to do some fixing on my cable management and my dog chewed up a couple cables while I wasn't looking. This one works fine for now though.
> where do you guys get your sleeved extensions? Do you buy them individually? or can I get like a kit that just brings them together?


clean build!!! i bought sleeved cable kit from frozencpu, i thnk i paid roughly 75 for everything, but i would rather do the custom sleeving yourself as it would look and be of better quality. Lutro has really good tutorial on it, if you search OCN for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> Removed the 200mm front bay fan and replaced with 2 120mm Fan, and take away the hardisks (no more hardisks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks very nice! why don't you take out the little hdd platform? pretty easy to do, 3 tabs on the front, gently pull those out and remove the front bezel, look underneath the case and it exposes the 4 screws to take it off.

other then that, very clean build!

btw, just got 2 new toys...SLI 680's, one should be delivered tomorrow, and one is in queue with evga step up program. one step closer to finishing my project


----------



## Specter_Phi

@cruelntention

Thanks!

Oh.. Ill try remove the platform. The first time i check it, it seemed hard.







ill follow your guide i removing.









Those 680's of yours, a monster is coming!







great upgrade!


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> @cruelntention
> Thanks!
> Oh.. Ill try remove the platform. The first time i check it, it seemed hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill follow your guide i removing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 680's of yours, a monster is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great upgrade!


lol yeah the i'm gonna eat ramen noodles monster.

it was a no brainer though...basically 2 680's for 573. i couldn't pass it up.

oh be careful with those tabs...they are rather flimsy and could break if you push too hard.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> lol yeah the i'm gonna eat ramen noodles monster.
> it was a no brainer though...basically 2 680's for 573. i couldn't pass it up.
> oh be careful with those tabs...they are rather flimsy and could break if you push too hard.


Noted! Thats what im afraid of, when i checked it below, that i might break something.


----------



## KaiotEch

Is everybody satisfied this quality? Because my case grates random, and make me angry!


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*
> 
> Add me to the club!
> jsut finshed her!
> LOOK CLOSELY, YOU MIGHT SEE SOMETHING YOUVE NEVER SEEN IN A 600T BEFORE!!!


I'm curious, how did you route your Sata cable for you hard drives?


----------



## iLLGT3

I have my cage turned the other way around so the cables go in like they do on an optical. I tried the other way like above, too hard.









As far as cooling, I don't have any fan there and as far as I can tell, it says cool enough.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> Removed the 200mm front bay fan and replaced with 2 120mm Fan, and take away the hardisks (no more hardisks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo266/Specter_Phi/DSC02294.jpg
> http://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo266/Specter_Phi/DSC02296.jpg
> http://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo266/Specter_Phi/DSC02292.jpg


What 120mm fans do you have in front? The build looks nice!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> Is everybody satisfied this quality? Because my case grates random, and make me angry!


I am happy with the quality of mine. Not quite sure what you mean by grates. Are you asking about creaking noises the case makes? Most noise complaints I have heard are from the side window. You can slightly tighten up the screws that hold the window to the side panel and that will help.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> What 120mm fans do you have in front? The build looks nice!


Thanks!

The fan, Its Xigmatek CLF Series 120mm.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> Removed the 200mm front bay fan and replaced with 2 120mm Fan, and take away the hardisks (no more hardisks).


Looking good! How much of an improvement did you see with the 2x120mm fans vs the single 200mm one?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> btw, just got 2 new toys...SLI 680's, one should be delivered tomorrow, and one is in queue with evga step up program. one step closer to finishing my project


Post pics when you get them


----------



## JCmendes

First post..sorry my English.

I have one of this case, if i have to change the frontal fan of 200mm, what steps i have to do.

Or, what i have to remove to have acess to the fan. There is any site explains the steps?

Thanks..more later e take a picture of mine and put here.

IS this fan better then original....worth the return ??

http://www.chiptec.net/incs/verproduto.php?id=12401

(portuguese site)


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCmendes*
> 
> First post..sorry my English.
> I have one of this case, if i have to change the frontal fan of 200mm, what steps i have to do.
> Or, what i have to remove to have acess to the fan. There is any site explains the steps?
> Thanks..more later e take a picture of mine and put here.
> IS this fan better then original....worth the return ??
> http://www.chiptec.net/incs/verproduto.php?id=12401
> (portuguese site)


It has a little bit more flow, but the stock fan it pretty good I think. The cooler master fan is thicker, so you need to move the hard drive cages for it to fit. They come out easy with the thumb screws. I think all you have to do to get to the fan screws is pop the front fan filter off. If not, you might have to pull the face of the case off. There are 3 tabs that hold the face on, on each side (inside the case. just start at the bottom and release them as you pull the face out from the bottom. its easy, just dont pry super hard. There are plenty of pictures posted early on in this thread.

this kind of shows you how: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1412/5/
this guys shows the whole case pulled apart: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3437-Project-Corsair-Graphite-600T-MbK
shows the filter removed: http://www.maximumpc.com/files/u139222/corsair600tsefrontfan-big.jpg

The other option is to run two 120mm fans.

Search this thread for megaflow and you will see lots of pictures of the cooler master 200mm fan installed


----------



## robbiq

You only have to remove the hard drive cages to acces the front 200mm fan. If you put any other fan in there you won't be able to put back your hard drive cages there without some minor modding but you can put one next to the hard drive or maybe in the 5.25 drive bay.
As for the coolermaster fan I believe it is better than the stock. Many people have changed it. It is also wider. I really don't think it would be THAT much better. If you are going to change it, I would recommend 2 x 120mm instead.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Post pics when you get them


I will, i should have one waiting for me when i get off today, the 2nd one is now in the 2nd process of the EVGA step up program. also ordered the evga back plates for these card, and once i pay off some credit cards







i'll put them under water with ek blocks.









i'll provide pics as they come in tho










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







lol after i posted this, it moved, just submitted payment, now awaiting step 3. one step closer


----------



## JCmendes

Thanks..thanks people.

Already now, how can i put 2 fans 120 mm in the front ??

I will decide....what to do.

E buy enermax everest 120mm, for the back and adjust another to the graphic, but inside da case


----------



## JCmendes

Nothing Special:





This are a little older, i did a small upgrade , wilt 3 fans enermax everest, later i show. And retired the led in the flor.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCmendes*
> 
> First post..sorry my English.
> I have one of this case, if i have to change the frontal fan of 200mm, what steps i have to do.
> Or, what i have to remove to have acess to the fan. There is any site explains the steps?
> Thanks..more later e take a picture of mine and put here.
> IS this fan better then original....worth the return ??
> http://www.chiptec.net/incs/verproduto.php?id=12401
> (portuguese site)


I would not recommend 2 x 120mm fans. Part of one fan will be blocked, so you will only get about 1 1/2 of the airflow unless you mod the mesh on the case.

You can install any 200mm x 20mm or 200mm x 25mm without moving the drive cages except during installation. If you don't mind moving the drive cages you can use 200mm x 30mm as well.

The fan you linked to is a decent fan, but it is 30mm thick. You can use this fan, but you will have to move your drive cages to the rear position.

How many hard drives are you using? If less than 3, then you should remove one of the drive cages anyway since you don't need it. Take the remaining drive cage and move it into the position in front of your power supply. Now you have lots of room for any fan you want. The screw holes in the fans may not line up the same as the stock fan, so you may have to drill new holes, or use cable ties, or some Velcro tape to mount the new fan.

Why do you want to replace the fan? Better cooling or less noise? I ask because the fan in the newer 600Ts is actually not a bad fan, but some people say it makes a whining noise. If you're having a problem with noise, try putting some spacers between the fan and the case. A lot of people say this has eliminated the noise, and you don't have to permanently move your drive cages.

I'm using a Highspeed NZXT fan that gets 166 CFM, and it's 200mm x 30mm.


----------



## ROKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I would not recommend 2 x 120mm fans. Part of one fan will be blocked, so you will only get about 1 1/2 of the airflow unless you mod the mesh on the case.
> You can install any 200mm x 20mm or 200mm x 25mm without moving the drive cages except during installation. If you don't mind moving the drive cages you can use 200mm x 30mm as well.
> The fan you linked to is a decent fan, but it is 30mm thick. You can use this fan, but you will have to move your drive cages to the rear position.


Thats just a information that I needed thanks!


----------



## ROKA

So I got the New set of White Sleeved cables and got them installed.

"Before Installation"
"
"After Installation"



Conversation between me and my Girl friend after the installation

Me: "So what do you think? It looks good huh?"

My Girlf: "Did you spend money on those disoriented looking cables?"

Me: "............" (Walks out of the room)


----------



## BBLENDER

Where you got those from?


----------



## matan11

Ok Guys i have finished my Build.
I hope you like it.


----------



## Erik in sac

Matan11 and Roka, but looking badass


----------



## Doc1355

Nice cases guys


----------



## Killermod1

@Matan11 Looks sick!!! Do you think you could make me some of them covers? if so PM me...


----------



## JCmendes

Greats greats machine you have!! My god!!

I am ashamed, with my fresh machine....heheheh fotos by today





































Maybe i stay as i have actually


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCmendes*
> 
> Greats greats machine you have!! My god!!
> I am ashamed, with my fresh machine....heheheh fotos by today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i stay as i have actually


very nice the enermax fans compliment your cpu heat sink very well.

all the other cases very awesome!!!!


----------



## Methos07

Hey guys. I posted my rig earlier, but I just updated it with some new cable management. I love this case.

I cut out parts of the box that my WASD Custom's keyboard was in


----------



## UNTEngineer

Hello,

Just wanted to post some pics of my case to get added to the club.




























You can see from the last pic that my cables are a disaster. Well this was fixed. I rerouted all my cables and added another video card as well as a TV card.

Ive been using this computer for about a year now, so I'll post a pic of the completed system when I get a chance.

By the way, my RAM is hidden under the Noctua CPU cooler.


----------



## matan11

If anyone is interested, that was before watercooling.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKA*
> 
> So I got the New set of White Sleeved cables and got them installed.
> "Before Installation"
> 
> Conversation between me and my Girl friend after the installation
> Me: "So what do you think? It looks good huh?"
> My Girlf: "Did you spend money on those disoriented looking cables?"
> Me: "............" (Walks out of the room)


That looks pretty good. Great story too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matan11*
> 
> Ok Guys i have finished my Build.
> I hope you like it.


That is just awesome man. I love the amount of customization you put into it. I adore the triple rad. Very well done. +++

I've already done that same top case mod for three fans. Now you have me thinking about modding my H100 by pulling the rad off and replacing it with a rad like the one you used.

Awesome job.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCmendes*
> 
> Greats greats machine you have!! My god!!
> I am ashamed, with my fresh machine....heheheh fotos by today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i stay as i have actually


You have nothing to be ashamed of. You have a really nice build there. It's really clean, the colour is very will done and goes with the case very well. The air cooler really seems to like this case too. Good job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Hey guys. I posted my rig earlier, but I just updated it with some new cable management. I love this case.
> I cut out parts of the box that my WASD Custom's keyboard was in


That's a very simple mod you did that really has a great effect in cleaning up the look of the case. Well done.

I'm just wondering. You guys who are using CCFLs, how come you don't hide the inverter? Your cases look so awesome, with all the lighting and/or water cooling and everything, but then you have this white box sitting in the bottom of your case with unmanaged cables. Perhaps yous guys should consider sleeving the cables from the inverter, and hiding the actual inverter box. The pedestal the hard drive cages sit on seems to me like a good place to stick an inverter. If it would fit, you could remove the pedestal, place the inverter and use some double sided tape to hold it in place, and then reinstall the pedestal over top of it. You guys do such an awesome job on your builds it seems a shame to have this inverter box and wires all over the bottom of the case.


----------



## deafboy

Could someone do me a quick favor... looking for internal dimenstions of the case really quick.

Away from my computer but needing some numbers...I won't be back with my computer until next weekend.


----------



## cruelntention

small little teaser for you guys. part 1 of 2, still waiting on step up program, sending in my old 580 tomorrow. the cheapy ek links and sli connector have been ordered, just waiting on EK to have stock in the 680 blocks.

any other 600t owners with 680's?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















PS...anyone have any of those sexy ROG SLI bridges to sell?


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> any other 600t owners with 680's?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah my two 680's arrive today









Pics later


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Yeah my two 680's arrive today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics later


I have one arriving today.


----------



## JCmendes

MERGATRIOD

From my part, thanks for your opinion and words.


----------



## BIackout

Anyone know of anyone with .dwg autocad files for making an all acrylic side panel window for the 600t? I would be willing to pay for the design. PM me please


----------



## matan11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That is just awesome man. I love the amount of customization you put into it. I adore the triple rad. Very well done. +++
> I've already done that same top case mod for three fans. Now you have me thinking about modding my H100 by pulling the rad off and replacing it with a rad like the one you used.
> Awesome job.


Thx man


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> I have one arriving today.


Aww yeah


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Aww yeah
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice! i won't have my 2nd one in until next week







just shipped my step up program 580


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Aww yeah


you're a jerk


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> you're a jerk


hahah couldn't help myself


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Could someone do me a quick favor... looking for internal dimenstions of the case really quick.
> Away from my computer but needing some numbers...I won't be back with my computer until next weekend.


Anyone?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Could someone do me a quick favor... looking for internal dimenstions of the case really quick.
> Away from my computer but needing some numbers...I won't be back with my computer until next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

According to my eyeball and a tape measure, I got ~20.5" from back wall to front wall, ~17.5" from the floor to the ceiling, and ~8.25" from the mobo tray to the side panel. LMK if there are any other measurements you need.


----------



## robbiq

there you go, if you need someting more specific let me know


----------



## robbiq

dammit, you beat me to it, jajajaja


----------



## deafboy

Awesome! Thank you very much guys

+rep to you both


----------



## UNTEngineer

About how many years experience/computer builds do people have on here before they build the perfect clean build?


----------



## deafboy

I kept redoing my first one until it was the way I wanted it. lol.

Sig rig is about my 9th personal build though.


----------



## Arrant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNTEngineer*
> 
> About how many years experience/computer builds do people have on here before they build the perfect clean build?


Perfect? I'll be dead before I'm perfect at anything









Take your time on your build. Plan it out from start to finish, but don't be scared to let some sparks fly if you encounter an obstacle!

Fear paint! I'm just kidding, do your research and ask plenty of questions and you will get nice results!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNTEngineer*
> 
> About how many years experience/computer builds do people have on here before they build the perfect clean build?


Depends how fast you learn? Some are born to mod and some are doing for job or hobby.


----------



## Methos07

I didn't pay attention to cable management whatsoever until my previous two builds. Once you know cable management it's pretty easy to make a clean build.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Anyone know of anyone with .dwg autocad files for making an all acrylic side panel window for the 600t? I would be willing to pay for the design. PM me please


Better yet, is anyone in the US still making these besides MNPCtech? Please PM me, gotta get that Acrylic side panel!


----------



## Siskods9

This is my new RIG (Still WIP but nearly done).


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Aww yeah


That's awesome. How about a heaven benchmark for us lowly poor slobs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNTEngineer*
> 
> About how many years experience/computer builds do people have on here before they build the perfect clean build?


Well, perfect is pretty subjective. However, my first computer mod was about 23 years ago when I purchased an Avant Arrow case and keyboard case, 68030 accelerator and a rather expensive $1200 40MB (yeah, 40 Mega Byte) hard drive expansion for my Amiga 500. It was awesome. It made my A500 look like a jumbo sized A1000. Since then I've been building white box cases for customers and custom builds for myself. This is the first one I have ever put so much money into though.


----------



## autoxspeed7

hey guys,

i am in the middle of my build with my 600T SE and i was wondering which is the best way to mount the SSD on the outside of the 3.5 drive bays so that it can be displayed?

i will be using a Crucial M4 so i want it so that everyone can read it.

thanks everyone

Auto


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's awesome. How about a heaven benchmark for us lowly poor slobs?




Haven't overclocked my cards yet and CPU is at 4.5ghz

EDIT: Changed tesselation to extreme and resolution to 1680x1050 to match the 2.5 heaven benchmark thread


----------



## Wesleyt

here is mine. may i join the club?





and the tv i play my games on



i have made a couple changes since this pics were taken. i also was able to get a gtx 680 ordered this afternoon from newegg. i'm hoping it arrives before the weekend. if it does i will try and get some updated pics posted.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> /image/id/2068601/width/537/height/700]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Haven't overclocked my cards yet and CPU is at 4.5ghz
> EDIT: Changed tesselation to extreme and resolution to 1680x1050 to match the 2.5 heaven benchmark thread


i got mine to do

GPU Clock: +110
MEM Clock: +350
Power Target: 132%

no where close to the max yet...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















so jelly of you with your sli's


----------



## UNTEngineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> ok here we go!


How'd you do that window (aka a drawing)? Id rather have mine looking like that, than the generic square on the side as what Corsair provides.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNTEngineer*
> 
> How'd you do that window (aka a drawing)? Id rather have mine looking like that, than the generic square on the side as what Corsair provides.


Yeah seriously, that looks amazing. The little stock window looks like crap after seeing these full windows lol


----------



## protzman

Quote:


>


Tell me what lights you used behind this







was about to do the same thing but was still looking around for a good solution!


----------



## BBLENDER

Yeah, do tell! I might need more blue lights in here also!


----------



## UNTEngineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> Yeah, do tell! I might need more blue lights in here also!


That back lighting on his LCD screen looks like something Adafruit.com did for their computer screen. Its pretty badass.


----------



## Wesleyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Tell me what lights you used behind this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was about to do the same thing but was still looking around for a good solution!


hey it is a cyron ht1506e lighting kit. u can actually change it to 14 different colors. it comes with 6 15 inch light bars and everything u need to mount them. depending on what u r planing on using it for the 6 15 inch light bars may be overkill. that picture is of a 52 in tv. i do think cyron does put together smaller lighting kits just search around.


----------



## Killermod1

OCN wallpapers in 1920x1080 HD


----------



## Killermod1




----------



## Erik in sac

Cool


----------



## kalexw

Hey guys

Think I could join?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> 
> Haven't overclocked my cards yet and CPU is at 4.5ghz
> EDIT: Changed tesselation to extreme and resolution to 1680x1050 to match the 2.5 heaven benchmark thread


That's great. Fantastic card. In case anyone is interested, here are a couple of benches for basically 2 x HD6970:

First one is trying to match the settings above (CPU is at 4.3GHz):



This one is at 1920 x 1080:



It looks like tessellation makes a huge difference because turning it back to "normal" and increasing the resolution to 1080p increased the fps by over 20.

Why are they using a multi-years old 16:10 resolution of 1680x1050? Seems if you're using updated benchmarks on updated hardware you'd use a current resolution. Strange decision.

Thanks for the benchmark. It really shows how these new cards shine. Looks like cruelntention's single 680 outperforms 2 HD6970s in crossfire.


----------



## bubs

Hey can i join? man after looking through the builds in here the cord management is amazing. 2 things i now need , a modular psu and some better sleeves.Also for the people running 3 gpu is the heat ok ?


----------



## UNTEngineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wesleyt*
> 
> hey it is a cyron ht1506e lighting kit. u can actually change it to 14 different colors. it comes with 6 15 inch light bars and everything u need to mount them. depending on what u r planing on using it for the 6 15 inch light bars may be overkill. that picture is of a 52 in tv. i do think cyron does put together smaller lighting kits just search around.


Pretty sweet setup, but its probably cheaper (and get more features) using the Adalight kit http://ladyada.net/make/adalight/.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalexw*
> 
> Hey guys
> Think I could join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: warning!


very clean set up you have there


----------



## Wesleyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNTEngineer*
> 
> Pretty sweet setup, but its probably cheaper (and get more features) using the Adalight kit http://ladyada.net/make/adalight/.


This may be true. I did not shop around. My girlfriend bought me these lights as a Christmas gift. They do have several different settings to where they will change color on their own or with music or flash. But I have not messed with any of that. The blue just looks so good


----------



## kalexw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> very clean set up you have there


Thank ya


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

I would like to be added as well









A work in progress..










not sure what the correct size is for posting pics..


----------



## Mergatroid

What's the little square light under your cooler?


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

RoG logo that lights up..Basically old hardware in a new case.


----------



## fester99

It looks pretty cool having that light over the NB chip though.


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

It's used as a night light, the latest Bios lets me change between off / on / or blinking when the PC is off.


----------



## Wesleyt

did a couple of changes and updates to my rig. here r some before and after photos.

before

















after








changed out clear side window and put in mesh with 200x30mm fan, black zip ties to secure fan in place









moved hard drive cage into drive bay, then zip tied 120mm fan to push more air back to gpu









got my gtx 680 in, this thing is so quiet compared to my hd 6970, and runs so much cooler


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Hey guys, I just ordered this case last night. I've also been thinking about getting into some serious water cooling with one of those EK Kits, but the one I want has a thicker radiator. Would a 64mm thick 240 radiator fit at the top of this case? What fan configuration would I have to use?


----------



## UNTEngineer

Well I finally took some pics of my final setup. Im planning to revamp the aesthetics, add a new power supply and more ram, but here it is in the mean time.




























As you can see my cabling was kind of rushed (and not so good), and my second video card turned out to not be the Juniper XT like the first one (which made me really mad), but it was a final sale, so I couldnt return it.









Any advice on how to keep that top video card cooled/specs to come out right? According to HWMonitor, the temp sensor doesnt even register for my second card, and according to CPU-Z, the second card has the wrong clock speed.


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

Have you tried using Afterburner? Play a game for a few min and check your numbers..


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*
> 
> Hey guys, I just ordered this case last night. I've also been thinking about getting into some serious water cooling with one of those EK Kits, but the one I want has a thicker radiator. Would a 64mm thick 240 radiator fit at the top of this case? What fan configuration would I have to use?


I am willing to bet that it would be too thick for that case - the rad itself will interfere with things like memory and 8-pin CPU power.

If you want a thicker radiator, you would be more apt to use a 650D since it has more clearance at the top.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> I am willing to bet that it would be too thick for that case - the rad itself will interfere with things like memory and 8-pin CPU power.
> If you want a thicker radiator, you would be more apt to use a 650D since it has more clearance at the top.


Yeah, it probably will interfere. I know I want the 600T though for the styling overall, though. Maybe there's some way I could fit that radiator at the front?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*
> 
> Yeah, it probably will interfere. I know I want the 600T though for the styling overall, though. Maybe there's some way I could fit that radiator at the front?


you could fit it in the front, saw somewhere a couple of pages back someone had a 240 in the front, had to cut some of the 5.25" bay off the bottom. instead of getting a kit, you could get a xspc 240ex rad and then get your EK parts, it'll prolly end up being the same price, it's a slimmer width and fits up top...barely. you'll have to disconnect your 8 pin and reput it on afterwards


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Hey









some blueprints of the 600T, not finish but usefull









http://forum.overclock3d.net/index.php?/topic/42147-corsair-600t-blueprint/


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some blueprints of the 600T, not finish but usefull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.overclock3d.net/index.php?/topic/42147-corsair-600t-blueprint/


why do i have to log in to download that archive?


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> why do i have to log in to download that archive?


i don´t know, i have to register before i can load it to

sry for my english


----------



## Erik in sac

I can rehost those files if you want me too


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> I can rehost those files if you want me too


Please do I hate having to register for a new service for 1 file.


----------



## BIackout

Ill upload my copy in a bit


----------



## djriful

You need to log to download. I just hate that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some blueprints of the 600T, not finish but usefull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.overclock3d.net/index.php?/topic/42147-corsair-600t-blueprint/


----------



## BIackout

Okay Guys,

I took that file on the 600t and kinda went a few steps further.. no idea why i even did this but hopefully someone will benefit from this..

I took the front and top that was in the drawings y'all are talking about and i made a left and right view to go along with it.
Here is the file for everyone to enjoy, don't go sign up on another forum.









Here is a small preview of my additions to the original. (This is what you would see without all the white and black decorative plastic)



Anyways, enjoy.
(Be sure and change the file extension to .DWG) I had to change it so I could upload it.

600t.txt 157k .txt file


----------



## DrJns

Thanks, that looks helpful Biackout. It would be priceless if measurements were included.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Thanks, that looks helpful Biackout. It would be priceless if measurements were included.


If you have autocad, you can just turn on my measurements layer. I believe only the front and top have dimensions already put on them. And all measurements are in millimeters. In autocad it is very easy to see the dimensions of something. I didn't bother putting dimension labels because if I need a dimension, it is very easy to check really quickly with the file.









Hope this helps a few people!


----------



## Erik in sac

Cool, here is that other pdf file from the other site: http://ebaudio.com/tmp/600T/Corsair600T.pdf


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Cool, here is that other pdf file from the other site: http://ebaudio.com/tmp/600T/Corsair600T.pdf


Yep, this is the file that I added the left and right sides onto


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Yep, this is the file that I added the left and right sides onto


nice dwg man! I dont have cad anymore, this pdf shows dimensions, I didnt know if you dwg showed those or not. But it was simple enough to rehost someones work lol


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> nice dwg man! I dont have cad anymore, this pdf shows dimensions, I didnt know if you dwg showed those or not. But it was simple enough to rehost someones work lol


It has dimensions, but i have the layer turned off, Yours looks very nice


----------



## Erik in sac

Cool. Thanks, but I cant take any credit, not my file


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> 
> 
> 600t.txt 157k .txt file


AHHH thats awesome, realy big thanks


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Okay Guys,
> I took that file on the 600t and kinda went a few steps further.. no idea why i even did this but hopefully someone will benefit from this..
> I took the front and top that was in the drawings y'all are talking about and i made a left and right view to go along with it.
> Here is the file for everyone to enjoy, don't go sign up on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a small preview of my additions to the original. (This is what you would see without all the white and black decorative plastic)
> 
> Anyways, enjoy.
> (Be sure and change the file extension to .DWG) I had to change it so I could upload it.
> 
> 600t.txt 157k .txt file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Cool, here is that other pdf file from the other site: http://ebaudio.com/tmp/600T/Corsair600T.pdf


Awesome posts... +rep to the both of you. Sweet. =)


----------



## BIackout

I am actually surprised there was a need for these drawings lol, when i was sketching it up I was thinking to myself.... Why would I ever need something like this? Then I thought, screw it.. I'll just use it to measure for my PSU rewiring project l0l








Owell, glad some people out there can benefit from this.


----------



## jvinkovic

Hello to everyone on overclock.net This is my project called the White Angel.
The project can be followed on the project website and the Facebook project page.
website: www.whiteangel.in-7.com
FaceBook: www.facebook.com/projectWhiteAngel


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvinkovic*
> 
> Hello to everyone on overclock.net This is my project called the White Angel.


this should help me with my cable management







thanks


----------



## bubs

is there a place that sells the side panel in white? the corsair site only has the black one. thanks


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> is there a place that sells the side panel in white? the corsair site only has the black one. thanks


I'm pretty sure you can e-mail them about that. When I got an RMA on mine (was black) they asked me if I wanted the white one or the black one.


----------



## Narokuu

lol calling it white angel, man that sounds unfamiliar =) i called mine that last july when i made it xD

yes there is a site that sells acrylic sides, believe its mnpcteh or something of the sort, run about 150 bucks each, im looking for someone who ahs changed the 200mm in the ront for 2 120s, going to do this in a few days, and was curious. thanks all


----------



## Kryllox

just the parts that are inside around $257+tax and shipping.....not counting the rma that i had to do and cleaning shupplys.


----------



## Kryllox

What 240 rad are u using on top???


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Just got my new 600T SE today! Way better than my old Antec 1200.







Please add me to the club!


----------



## rctrucker

Has anyone tried to fit one of these in the front of the 600t?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Has anyone tried to fit one of these in the front of the 600t?


The do fit but you need to fit it vertically where the edge is trimmed off. This is why the top and bottom of the fan frame is trimmed.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The do fit but you need to fit it vertically where the edge is trimmed off. This is why the top and bottom of the fan frame is trimmed.


Same screw holes and all? I knew I should have got the bigger one...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Same screw holes and all? I knew I should have got the bigger one...


I've seen someone install it on 600t with a picture if I am no mistaken, he placed it vertically. Speaking of which holes I don't know.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Has anyone tried to fit one of these in the front of the 600t?


There is a 200mm version of that too. Why not get that?


----------



## bubs

tried to tighten it up a little, waiting for some extenders to come now


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> There is a 200mm version of that too. Why not get that?


I did get that, but it is louder, with less air flow and less static pressure for when I switch to a custom loop with a 200mm rad there. I'll see how this one does, and see if I can get more info from the rep.


----------



## cruelntention

i got my box of goodies, all i'm missing is my 2nd GTX 680 which is coming tomorrow and my ROG SLI bridge which should be tomorrow as well.



btw, yes that is a triple bridge ek, i was told incorrectly that i would need a triple bridge, but i should've listened to my gut and went with dual bridge, so...if anyone has one to trade i'll gladly do so, but it will be used as i'm going to use it this weekend.

ps. thank you all for the creativeness that you all have shared that made me







now it's my turn hopefully


----------



## DrJns

Pretty excited to see what the finished product looks like, Cruel. And thank you for showing a picture of the eVGA back plate -- I had no idea they made one. I've been waiting to install my water block until EK released theirs, but now my eVGA plate is on its way.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Pretty excited to see what the finished product looks like, Cruel. And thank you for showing a picture of the eVGA back plate -- I had no idea they made one. I've been waiting to install my water block until EK released theirs, but now my eVGA plate is on its way.


me too...i just really wish i had the full clear side panel now.


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> me too...i just really wish i had the full clear side panel now.


I'm starting to wish the same. Know where to order one? People talk about MCPTech or something like that, but I can never find it on their site.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> I'm starting to wish the same. Know where to order one? People talk about MCPTech or something like that, but I can never find it on their site.


basically all you do is email them

http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2011/08/10/mnpctech-600t-clear-window-panel-information-ordering/

email: [email protected]
name is Bill

$125


----------



## DrJns

Thank you. $125 is a drop in the bucket compared to the cost of two 680s and water-blocks...you've gotta show those puppies off!


----------



## cruelntention

lol i know...it'll be ordered here in the near future. just gotta calm down the spending a bit


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matan11*
> 
> Ok Guys i have finished my Build.
> I hope you like it.


I've seen those fan before with an X on the side but I cannot recall what brand it is from.

Edited: looks like Deep Cool fans but their main website is downed..


----------



## Maximus4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> Where you got those from?


You can order them from corsair


----------



## Maximus4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCmendes*
> 
> Greats greats machine you have!! My god!!
> I am ashamed, with my fresh machine....heheheh fotos by today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i stay as i have actually


You have nothing to be ashamed of man ! Your rig looks great !


----------



## zhouz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> tried to tighten it up a little, waiting for some extenders to come now


Those motherboard power cables would reach if you didn't have powersupply upside-down (this case is designed for the power supply to intake air from below, hence the filter down there.)


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhouz*
> 
> Those motherboard power cables would reach if you didn't have powersupply upside-down (this case is designed for the power supply to intake air from below, hence the filter down there.)


**** me thank you man lolz i feel like an idiot


----------



## matan11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I've seen those fan before with an X on the side but I cannot recall what brand it is from.
> 
> Edited: looks like Deep Cool fans but their main website is downed..


The Fans are from Alpenföhen









http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=193%3Afoehn-120-wing-boost-blackwhite-plus&catid=54&Itemid=144&lang=de


----------



## General_Chris

heres mine guys



























greetz


----------



## bubs

fin for awhile thanks for the help guys


----------



## Sending

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvinkovic*


Very nice, indeed!
Where do you buy theese sleeved cables? Would really like some add those to my case


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sending*
> 
> Very nice, indeed!
> Where do you buy theese sleeved cables? Would really like some add those to my case


NTXT makes those sleeved extensions.

http://www.nzxt.com/new/product.php?series=13


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sending*
> 
> Very nice, indeed!
> Where do you buy theese sleeved cables? Would really like some add those to my case


Amazon.com or Quietpc.com


----------



## LSB1

I also have an AX750... I thought it wouldn't be powerful enough to push 2X 680s... can anyone say for sure I would be 100% safe?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LSB1*
> 
> I also have an AX750... I thought it wouldn't be powerful enough to push 2X 680s... can anyone say for sure I would be 100% safe?


Corsair PSU's are solid, and the 680's pull less wattage than the 580's and the 480's.

SAFE


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LSB1*
> 
> I also have an AX750... I thought it wouldn't be powerful enough to push 2X 680s... can anyone say for sure I would be 100% safe?


You're safe. 650w is the bare min. Most 80+Plus PSU can go over 50-150w whatever it was marketed at. For example, HX750 can rate up to 900w.


----------



## deafboy

Even a 650 is more than enough to be honest...


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Chris*
> 
> heres mine guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greetz


u sure u put on ur cpu cooler correctly?


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Short of explaining.. I managed to fit the H100 into the 600T White, in push pull, 4 normal 120mm fans, in the right spot.










Anyway, how I did it? Well.. I hacked the tops of the heatsinks off the vengeance ram. Not only the Aluminium heatsinks, but also had to shave off about 2mm of PCB off the tops of the ram.










Is it worth it? Yes, it looks a lot better now, you dont notice the ram heatsinks missing anything.










As a previous mod I mentioned in this thread, I removed the mesh plastic supports. This just shows the two top fans in the right place.










So, this is my rig completely finished, aside from the second GTX560Ti I'm getting, and a Xonar sound card.










Video link to follow, once it's uploaded.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> So, this is my rig completely finished, aside from the second GTX560Ti I'm getting, and a Xonar sound card.


Looks nice.

Which Xonar are you getting? I'm thinking about getting the DX or D1.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Looks nice.
> Which Xonar are you getting? I'm thinking about getting the DX or D1.


D2X


----------



## cruelntention

a little teaser for you guys, i'm gonna have to wait until more parts come in to finish, ordered the wrong ek bridge, and also need another set of quick disconnects


----------



## Narokuu

you are lucky that u can fit the H100 in your case in push pull... since my mobo is the crosshair V i cant mount a darn thing there. just too close to the heatsinks on the mosfets =((


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> you are lucky that u can fit the H100 in your case in push pull... since my mobo is the crosshair V i cant mount a darn thing there. just too close to the heatsinks on the mosfets =((


Don't worry, Push/pull with the h100 doesn't make a large difference in temps. Also, the case isn't made for it, so you have to do some modding to get it to fit, there is no 1155 or 2011 mobo that will allow you to get it in there.


----------



## Narokuu

im doing a custom loop in a month, 120x240 rad in the top with fans puling outside the case, and a custom 120x240 in the front of the 600t... i just have to figure out how to mount it, as it didnt come stock with those mounting holes..


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> im doing a custom loop in a month, 120x240 rad in the top with fans puling outside the case, and a custom 120x240 in the front of the 600t... i just have to figure out how to mount it, as it didnt come stock with those mounting holes..


To put a 240 rad in top with fans under the mesh is no problem


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> To put a 240 rad in top with fans under the mesh is no problem


yeap thats what im going to do, and with anoterh 120x240 in the front with push pull i should have no issues even whe i get 2 7850s in xfire and custom waterblocks =D


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> yeap thats what im going to do, and with anoterh 120x240 in the front with push pull i should have no issues even whe i get 2 7850s in xfire and custom waterblocks =D


Should'nt be a problem


----------



## Egameman

Hey all ! Joining the club...









I'm NOT done yet. in fact I have some problems.


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Hey all ! Joining the club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm NOT done yet. in fact I have some problems.


bah, didnt get the rest of the text here:

Hey all ! Joining the club...







I'm NOT done yet. in fact I have some problems. I bought a economy watercooling kit, the pump specs are 1,7 bar presssure and max 700l/water/hr and is a comobo of res/pump.

My problem is, it's ********* ugly, and it takes more room than to have a drive bay pump/resm solution. I was VERY quick when i started installing my components ( been without a pc for 2 months ) so cable management etc. was done quite bad. I'm redoing the case now, removing the hdd cages and installoing 1 of them in front of the PSU.

I want to install my pump/res in front of my 200mmx30mm Bitfenix fan, with normal tubes with red coolant. But I'm considered about airflow, and I'm wondering if I should buy a H100 and NOCTUA NF-S12B-FLX fans in push config. I've also bought the nzxt sleeved cables for the 24, 6 and 2x6 pin







This is URGENT because If I don't get this out of my head son I'm gonna turn into a jawa !








:thumb:


----------



## Narokuu

you wont get an H100 in the top without some serious moddin, (not in push pull anyways) i was having the same issue, a custom loop in these cases are amazing, but its all about placement


----------



## Egameman

Yeah, but the modding is NP. Got a friend who's got a friend whos an computer engineer

This is my WC kit ATM !!

I'm getting these updates next week:

2 meter of clear tube

Ekoolant UV blue

6 pieces of compression fittings

2x scythe slipstream 117 cfm/hr for my 240x30 rad

1x Noiseblocker BlackSilent XLP PWM 128 cfm/hr for exhaust !

1 x 20 cm UV kat.
1x 20 cm Blue kat.

1x EK CPU Supreme LT block

And I'm staying with my pump combo. I've spent over 13 000 norwegian kroners on this comp already So enough is enough for a while.


----------



## Narokuu

that is a huge pump.res combo, i would get a smaller pump and maybe a res you could mount on the back wall of the 600t... just a thought


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> Short of explaining.. I managed to fit the H100 into the 600T White, in push pull, 4 normal 120mm fans, in the right spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video link to follow, once it's uploaded.


Great job. Amazing you trimmed the RAM like that. Wow.


----------



## chrischoi

Would you guys recommend a NZXT Premium Cable Start Kit? I need to do something with my cables. I have stuff everywhere and need to clean up the clutter.

I'm pretty new and need direction. Lol. I'll admit to it.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Would you guys recommend a NZXT Premium Cable Start Kit? I need to do something with my cables. I have stuff everywhere and need to clean up the clutter.
> I'm pretty new and need direction. Lol. I'll admit to it.


those are good, or if u have the AX series PSU's from Corsair you can get those cable kits. the down side with the NZXT's are make the cables longer thus making the cable managing a bit harder. (at least for me it did)


----------



## chrischoi

Everyone else seems like it tidies things up. It seems like it's gonna get worse. I'm trying to stick to the minimum required cables. I got the AX850 and it's jam packed.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Everyone else seems like it tidies things up. It seems like it's gonna get worse. I'm trying to stick to the minimum required cables. I got the AX850 and it's jam packed.


i'd get these if i were you

http://www.corsair.com/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html

not knocking the NZXT ones, but i'd rather have it regular length then super long


----------



## bubs

yea i got a ocz 850 and i got cords all over the damn place


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> that is a huge pump.res combo, i would get a smaller pump and maybe a res you could mount on the back wall of the 600t... just a thought


Yeah I havre tought about it. Pcmoddermike did it, seemed nice, but I'm abit " hmmmmmmm* , But I'll try it out with what I have, and maybe I'll buy a EK dcp 4.0 with pump/res combo


----------



## Narokuu

try it, won't know till ya do =D


----------



## BBLENDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Great job. Amazing you trimmed the RAM like that. Wow.


hehe, gutsy move!


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> those are good, or if u have the AX series PSU's from Corsair you can get those cable kits. the down side with the NZXT's are make the cables longer thus making the cable managing a bit harder. (at least for me it did)


I Have the HX 750w, it gets long but I routed my 24 towards theback of the case then down again ( hard to explain ) an out the grommet an into the mobo.

Mine was 200 mm long I think.
If one have the HX psu's it's almost impossible to route the origianl cables any good, they are stiffer then a rock .


----------



## Egameman

Does anyone know if I can use this

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/r...irs/ek-bay-spin/ek-bay-single-res-acetal.html with this

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pumps/ek-dcp-2-2-12v-dc-pump.html ?

The reservoir support s a flowrate with up to 250 L/H but the pumps flow is 400 L/H.

I'm looking at this solution because it will be perfect for the Graphite I think, and it looks nice


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Does anyone know if I can use this
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/r...irs/ek-bay-spin/ek-bay-single-res-acetal.html with this
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pumps/ek-dcp-2-2-12v-dc-pump.html ?
> The reservoir support s a flowrate with up to 250 L/H but the pumps flow is 400 L/H.
> I'm looking at this solution because it will be perfect for the Graphite I think, and it looks nice


LInk won't work :

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pumps/ek-dcp-2-2-12v-dc-pump.html

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoirs/ek-bay-spin/ek-bay-single-res-acetal.html


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> LInk won't work :
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pumps/ek-dcp-2-2-12v-dc-pump.html
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoirs/ek-bay-spin/ek-bay-single-res-acetal.html


i have an EK DCP 4.0 pump with res combo that i can sell to you, i bought off another member on here. PM me if you want too

Model: EK-DCP 4.0
Rated voltage: DC12V +/-10%
Starting voltage: DC 8V above
Power Consumption: 18W +/-10%
Load current: 1.8A +/-10%
Q-max: 800 L/hr +/-10%
H-max.: 4m +/-10%
Size: 75 x 54 x 66mm
Life Expectancy: 50000/hrs at 25°
Noise: 24.5 dB
Weight: 670g


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Would you guys recommend a NZXT Premium Cable Start Kit? I need to do something with my cables. I have stuff everywhere and need to clean up the clutter.
> I'm pretty new and need direction. Lol. I'll admit to it.


I think they make a presleeved kit for your PSU, you can get it a few different colors right from corsair!

Check them out here!


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I think they make a presleeved kit for your PSU, you can get it a few different colors right from corsair!
> Check them out here!


I've looked everywhere for this same kit for my OCZ 850. Anyone know where to find them?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> I've looked everywhere for this same kit for my OCZ 850. Anyone know where to find them?


i don't think ocz has their own cabling sleeves, you may have to sleeve it yourself or buy those extensions. google searched failed to find anything


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> i don't think ocz has their own cabling sleeves, you may have to sleeve it yourself or buy those extensions. google searched failed to find anything


Thanks for looking.

I have the extensions installed right now and it looks fine, and I used electrical tape to cover the colored cables coming right out of the PSU (I know that is a terrible, terrible thing to do in the OCN community, but I'm hesitant to try to sleeve my own cables).


----------



## bubs

can one use any cable sets with any psu?


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> can one use any cable sets with any psu?


Extensions? Yes. 'No' to cables going directly into the PSU.


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Extensions? Yes. 'No' to cables going directly into the PSU.


well thanks for the info. I got the business side of the case looking good just the back i know is a mess and it bothers me


----------



## cruelntention

looks good!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> I have the extensions installed right now and it looks fine, and I used electrical tape to cover the colored cables coming right out of the PSU (I know that is a terrible, terrible thing to do in the OCN community, but I'm hesitant to try to sleeve my own cables).


You can do it! OCN is here to help if you have problems.


----------



## aCrylic2k

A little update on the top of the 600t, a simply homemade dust filter







protect the case from dust when is off.


----------



## DrJns

^ Ha, that is awesome


----------



## aCrylic2k

Yeah, is really cool hehe =) a little bit more protec, for the case inside


----------



## rctrucker

Omg did you have bugs flying into your computer?!?!

jk jk

That looks good!


----------



## aCrylic2k

And now is done, my Gamingstation for this year is complete =)



Samsung Syncmaster S23A700D 3D LED - its a cool widescreen


----------



## cruelntention

Nice clean build you have! Enjoy and welcome


----------



## jl114

Anyone move the front 200mm back by using longer screws + washers so there is a gap between the fan / mesh to avoid that noisy whine sound?

Would any 5mm screw work to mount the fan back? A little worried about the threads typically used with the fan screws are different.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jl114*
> 
> Anyone move the front 200mm back by using longer screws + washers so there is a gap between the fan / mesh to avoid that noisy whine sound?
> Would any 5mm screw work to mount the fan back? A little worried about the threads typically used with the fan screws are different.


I never experienced this sound your speaking of, is it the fan itself? Only when screwed in the default position?

I just replaced my front fan with one from bitfenix, and it moves way more air, but I still don't have this sound your talking about.


----------



## jl114

Exactly like this,


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jl114*
> 
> Exactly like this,


that sounds like an optical drive whine, not a fan.. but i could be wrong, have you tried starting the PC with no power to your CD drive? these fans dont have the RPMs to make that type of noise to my knowledge =/


----------



## franky100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jl114*
> 
> Exactly like this,


That sound happens when u take off the front grill. The only way of getting rid of that sound is either to cut a whole in the mesh of the case or put the front grill back on.


----------



## Fatality_

I'm planning on getting a 600t sometime within the next couple of months and I have an H100. I've been looking through the thread and it seems like most people are having trouble getting a push pull config to work in this case.

Would it possibly work with the two 120mm fans on the top of the case (under the mesh), case, then the rad and then two 120mm 12mm slim fans like these: http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=67371&vpn=SY1212SL12H&manufacture=Scythe

since it barely doesn't fit with two 120mm 25mm fans on the bottom what if you used two 12mm thick fans instead?


----------



## AirStink

Jl114 see my post # 5103


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_*
> 
> I'm planning on getting a 600t sometime within the next couple of months and I have an H100. I've been looking through the thread and it seems like most people are having trouble getting a push pull config to work in this case.
> Would it possibly work with the two 120mm fans on the top of the case (under the mesh), case, then the rad and then two 120mm 12mm slim fans like these: http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=67371&vpn=SY1212SL12H&manufacture=Scythe
> since it barely doesn't fit with two 120mm 25mm fans on the bottom what if you used two 12mm thick fans instead?


I have this setup right now, but it is all depending on which motherboard you have. Some MOBOs require that you cut the fan shrouds to fit them in there, others require that you cut the tabs off of your CPU 8pin power connector.

I had to actually offset one fan so that it could give clearance to the heatpipe from my VRMs.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_*
> 
> I'm planning on getting a 600t sometime within the next couple of months and I have an H100. I've been looking through the thread and it seems like most people are having trouble getting a push pull config to work in this case.
> Would it possibly work with the two 120mm fans on the top of the case (under the mesh), case, then the rad and then two 120mm 12mm slim fans like these: http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=67371&vpn=SY1212SL12H&manufacture=Scythe
> since it barely doesn't fit with two 120mm 25mm fans on the bottom what if you used two 12mm thick fans instead?


Just buy really good quality fans so that it won't make a huge difference in temps without the push/pull configuration. Tom Logan over at Overclock3D says the difference is only a few degrees. Most people just run the fans under the mesh and don't have any temp issues. It'll also look cleaner without the fans pushing air as it won't look cluttered.


----------



## robert3892

Here's my rig. Yes there is some work yet to do on it:


----------



## Fatality_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I have this setup right now, but it is all depending on which motherboard you have. Some MOBOs require that you cut the fan shrouds to fit them in there, others require that you cut the tabs off of your CPU 8pin power connector.
> I had to actually offset one fan so that it could give clearance to the heatpipe from my VRMs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Just buy really good quality fans so that it won't make a huge difference in temps without the push/pull configuration. Tom Logan over at Overclock3D says the difference is only a few degrees. Most people just run the fans under the mesh and don't have any temp issues. It'll also look cleaner without the fans pushing air as it won't look cluttered.


I could just get a couple Noctua NF-P12-1300, Put them on the top and have them exhaust to have a pull only configuration.

Do you guys know if the 650D suffers with this problems as well? Because the cases are similarly priced so I could go with either one but I do really like the look of this one so I am leaning towards getting it.


----------



## jl114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> that sounds like an optical drive whine, not a fan.. but i could be wrong, have you tried starting the PC with no power to your CD drive? these fans dont have the RPMs to make that type of noise to my knowledge =/


I wish that was the case! Unfortunately I unplugged the fan and it is definitely the culprit of all the noise the tower is making.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franky100*
> 
> That sound happens when u take off the front grill. The only way of getting rid of that sound is either to cut a whole in the mesh of the case or put the front grill back on.


Putting the front mesh definitely mutes it a little but at max settings, it is just too unbearable for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AirStink*
> 
> Jl114 see my post # 5103


That is what I was looking to do, long screw with 1-2 nuts inbetween the fan + mesh for spacing, and I guess securing it with another nut would work. What screws did you use? 5mm?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jl114*
> 
> Exactly like this,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> that sounds like an optical drive whine, not a fan.. but i could be wrong, have you tried starting the PC with no power to your CD drive? these fans dont have the RPMs to make that type of noise to my knowledge =/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franky100*
> 
> That sound happens when u take off the front grill. The only way of getting rid of that sound is either to cut a whole in the mesh of the case or put the front grill back on.


Yes that's a design flaw from Corsair. Those holes should be honeycomb shape instead of circle. It will reduce the vibration noise and increase performances as air pass through it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jl114*
> 
> Anyone move the front 200mm back by using longer screws + washers so there is a gap between the fan / mesh to avoid that noisy whine sound?
> 
> Would any 5mm screw work to mount the fan back? A little worried about the threads typically used with the fan screws are different.


Yes, a few people earlier in the thread did exactly that. Some of them used rubber spacers. Fan screws are just basically self tapping plastic screws. When they're new the fans actually don't have any thread and the screws cut the threads into the fan. So, it really doesn't matter what the threads are like in the screws you used (as long as you're not talking about radiator screws). Some people actually cut away the mesh instead, but achieve the same result with a little added air flow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_*
> 
> I'm planning on getting a 600t sometime within the next couple of months and I have an H100. I've been looking through the thread and it seems like most people are having trouble getting a push pull config to work in this case.
> 
> Would it possibly work with the two 120mm fans on the top of the case (under the mesh), case, then the rad and then two 120mm 12mm slim fans like these: http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=67371&vpn=SY1212SL12H&manufacture=Scythe
> 
> since it barely doesn't fit with two 120mm 25mm fans on the bottom what if you used two 12mm thick fans instead?


People have done that, but those slim fans are really pretty useless. They have no static pressure to speak of and will most likely hinder the stock H100 fans which have excellent airflow and static pressure. You're better off with one set of good fans over adding those slim fans.

Some people have achieved push/pull in a couple of different ways, but most of them involve modding. You can install the H100 crooked, and that may allow the front interior fan to clear the RAM on your motherboard, but you will find some of the rad will be a little blocked, and you won't be able to use all the screws. Just a few pages back (10 maybe) someone did push/pull by trimming their RAM socket, heat sink and actually the RAM circuit board (pretty daring mod). If you have an older socket 775 board you can do push/pull but again you have to mod.

Corsair George says in a lab, they tested push/pull on an H100 and it didn't make any difference. It may make a few degrees C difference in an actual case, but it's not going to be anything major.

If you use those slim fans, just remember you're using them for looks only. They're not going to be very functional on a rad. Note that although the stock H100 fans can be fairly loud when turned up all the way, they have excellent airflow and static pressure.

I think you'd run into the same problem in the 650D since both the rad and the fans have to go inside the case. The great thing about the 650D is that you can add a shroud on the outside to house external fans. It's very functional and looks great.

Check this build out:

http://www.overclock.net/t/907643/corsair-obsidian-650d-mid-tower/750#post_14943357

Although personally I would put an external mesh on the external fans.

I'm not sure what's causing the noise some people are getting from the front of the case. I'm using a 200mm 166 CFM NZXT fan and I'm not getting any noise. Personally I don't think it's the shape of the holes as mine are round and I'm not getting the noise.


----------



## jl114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yes, a few people earlier in the thread did exactly that. Some of them used rubber spacers. Fan screws are just basically self tapping plastic screws. When they're new the fans actually don't have any thread and the screws cut the threads into the fan. So, it really doesn't matter what the threads are like in the screws you used (as long as you're not talking about radiator screws). Some people actually cut away the mesh instead, but achieve the same result with a little added air flow.


Did it today, problem solved with just half a cm space between the fan and mesh. Seems silly Corsair did not pick up on this, oh well...


----------



## Erik in sac

I just did some front fan modding this weekend. I made a bracket to mount a xigmatec 1254 fan in the 5.25" bay and I cut out the mesh and dremeled it mostly round. I touched it up with a bit of paint. Then I installed a bitfenix spectre pro 200mm fan. I like this fan. side by side it has better cfm and is noticeably quieter than the corsair 200.







The spectre has nice burly build quality and thicker fan blades. it makes the fan resonance much lower in frequency which makes the whine even less.

Pics:
http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7120.JPG (bracket for 120mm)
http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7123.JPG (exhaust fan led strip)
http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7131.JPG
http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7147.JPG (yeah, I made an imperial logo sticker for the fan lol)
http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7148.JPG (and some 3M di-noc on the front)
http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7151.JPG
http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7153.JPG
http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7156.JPG
http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7157.JPG
http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7160.JPG
http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7161.JPG


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> I just did some front fan modding this weekend. I made a bracket to mount a xigmatec 1254 fan in the 5.25" bay and I cut out the mesh and dremeled it mostly round. I touched it up with a bit of paint. Then I installed a bitfenix spectre pro 200mm fan. I like this fan. side by side it has better cfm and is noticeably quieter than the corsair 200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spectre has nice burly build quality and thicker fan blades. it makes the fan resonance much lower in frequency which makes the whine even less.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pics:
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7120.JPG (bracket for 120mm)
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7123.JPG (exhaust fan led strip)
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7131.JPG
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7147.JPG (yeah, I made an imperial logo sticker for the fan lol)
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7148.JPG (and some 3M di-noc on the front)
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7151.JPG
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7153.JPG
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7156.JPG
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7157.JPG
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7160.JPG
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7161.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Looks good! I also went with the same fan in the front!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_*
> 
> I could just get a couple Noctua NF-P12-1300, Put them on the top and have them exhaust to have a pull only configuration.
> Do you guys know if the 650D suffers with this problems as well? Because the cases are similarly priced so I could go with either one but I do really like the look of this one so I am leaning towards getting it.


With the 650D you won't have any issues doing a push/pull configuration with the H100 as it has enough clearance.


----------



## minorhunter

Could someone give me a link on how to remove the plastic thing where you put the storage bays on. Noticed that some people have removed it in this thread and I think that it looks better that way


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minorhunter*
> 
> Could someone give me a link on how to remove the plastic thing where you put the storage bays on. Noticed that some people have removed it in this thread and I think that it looks better that way


this is how i do it, remove both side panels, face the front of the pc, on both sides you will see 4 white tabs, pull those out 1 set at a time (left and right side) and try to push the front towards you as you're doing that, move down one tab and repeat process. once you get all tabs released from the black clip, you can just pull it off, and on the bottom the 4 screws are revealed.


----------



## minorhunter

Ok thanks for that. I'll try it and hope that I wont brake anything


----------



## cruelntention

wohoo, my system is finally 100% under water! i'm done upgrading, this has seriously put a hamper in my pocket book
this all started with a game...bf3, one upgrade just led to another and another and another.
amd rig and ati cards transformed to intel and nvidia rig over the course of late October until now.































i only have the nzxt led strip to attach, promised my roommate he could do that. lol

thank you to everyone in this forum who gave me ideas and such...POTO i'm sorry i copied you lol


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minorhunter*
> 
> Ok thanks for that. I'll try it and hope that I wont brake anything


you shouldn't break it, they're pretty forgiving, just you know bend it enough to get it over the "lip"


----------



## Sending

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_7160.JPG


Awesome picture!
Would you recommand the Spectre fan instead of CoolerMaster Megaflow?
I need a silent fan with good CFM.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sending*
> 
> Awesome picture!
> Would you recommand the Spectre fan instead of CoolerMaster Megaflow?
> I need a silent fan with good CFM.


I haven't had a chance to use the coolermaster megaflow, but I think the Bitfenix 230mm fan is your best option for CFM/DBA. Someone here said it would mount in there no problem.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sending*
> 
> Awesome picture!
> Would you recommand the Spectre fan instead of CoolerMaster Megaflow?
> I need a silent fan with good CFM.


Thanks! I havent tried the CM 200, but I imagine it is pretty similar. Both have thicker blades then the corsair fan and move well over 100cfm. I chose the bitfenix based on looks, the white LED's and it has a nice bearing. Nothing wrong with either. From what I found, the CM can be had for about $7 less if that helps.

CruelIntention, sweet rig man!


----------



## protzman

i have this case (obviously) built my gf a 650D and put a CM Megaflow in it, WORLD OF DIFFERENCE,
cannot speak for the specter, but CMM is really quiet.


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> wohoo, my system is finally 100% under water! i'm done upgrading, this has seriously put a hamper in my pocket book


Looks great man. Nice work!


----------



## wickedout

Just added a Sapphire 7870 OC edition. Love this card and my case is still doing well with air flow. This case is solid. It's more than enough for me.


----------



## freitz

I wonder will the new EVGA z77 FTW board fit in the 600T? its a EATX.


----------



## neurovirus

EATX boards fits in the 600t, though it covers the first set of grommet holes


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fatality_*
> 
> I could just get a couple Noctua NF-P12-1300, Put them on the top and have them exhaust to have a pull only configuration.
> Do you guys know if the 650D suffers with this problems as well? Because the cases are similarly priced so I could go with either one but I do really like the look of this one so I am leaning towards getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> With the 650D you won't have any issues doing a push/pull configuration with the H100 as it has enough clearance.
Click to expand...

I could be wrong, but I don't think so. If you look at the following build:

http://www.overclock.net/t/907643/corsair-obsidian-650d-mid-tower/750#post_14943357

You can clearly see that there is a rad and one set of fans inside the case. Even if the H100 rad is thinner, I don't see enough room for 2 fans and the rad inside the case. The rad on the H100 is 27mm thick. Add another 50mm and you require 77mm between the top of the RAM and the top of the case.

In this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1074716/best-case-for-corsair-h100

Multiple people are saying the 650D will not push/pull an H100. Unless you have some pictures showing otherwise....?


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurovirus*
> 
> EATX boards fits in the 600t, though it covers the first set of grommet holes


Completely?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Looks great man. Nice work!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Thanks! I havent tried the CM 200, but I imagine it is pretty similar. Both have thicker blades then the corsair fan and move well over 100cfm. I chose the bitfenix based on looks, the white LED's and it has a nice bearing. Nothing wrong with either. From what I found, the CM can be had for about $7 less if that helps.
> CruelIntention, sweet rig man!


gracias!!!
i'm just happy it's done and not leaking


----------



## freitz

The question is will this fit... http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/151-IB-E699.pdf By my measurements it looks like it will. 10" W x 12" H its the same size as my asus crosshair iv. Unless I am confused and reading it wrong

There isn't different screw holes for the EATX is there?


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> There isn't different screw holes for the EATX is there?


Nope, they is the sames.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Completely?


Yes.


----------



## cruelntention

now with *LIGHTS*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think so. If you look at the following build:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/907643/corsair-obsidian-650d-mid-tower/750#post_14943357
> You can clearly see that there is a rad and one set of fans inside the case. Even if the H100 rad is thinner, I don't see enough room for 2 fans and the rad inside the case. The rad on the H100 is 27mm thick. Add another 50mm and you require 77mm between the top of the RAM and the top of the case.
> In this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1074716/best-case-for-corsair-h100
> Multiple people are saying the 650D will not push/pull an H100. Unless you have some pictures showing otherwise....?


According to the Corsair thread it's a tight fit but it can be done. It really just comes down to if your motherboard will allow for it since the 8 pin EPS cable can get in the way. Since there isn't much difference in temps (1-2C) not running a push/pull configuration is definitely recommended to be safe from a headache and, in my opinion, looks better. It seems the Asus P8P67/Z68 boards don't allow for it to fit and there are probably other ones that will present the same problem. I should have been clearer in my last post. Here is the thread though with a good quality photo of it barely fitting:
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=97885
My apologies for the late reply and for the previous post not being 100% accurate.


----------



## lilj

ok guys, i am finally going to be building my very highest end build i have ever done as soon as i get my next pay check, i have seen a bunch of people who where able to stick a EK XT 240 rad by actually mounting it away from its regular mounting holes, more like towards the windowed panel such as
http://cdn.overclock.net/0/05/600x450px-LL-0590965f_IMG_6352.jpeg
http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/c/c6/c6501cdc_vbattach223668.jpeg
I was woundering, can i but a EK 120 XT rad as well in there(exhaust fan area)?, is there enough room for it, maybe with mounting the fan on the outside, keep in mind the only water cooling company that sells there parts in UAE is EK, so they the only company i can buy from, if you have a EK 240 rad please make the measurements and help me please







, thanks for your time, cant wait to join the club


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> now with *LIGHTS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


again, Awesome build! The lights set it off really well


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> now with *LIGHTS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome.

How much does it cost to make a loop like that?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> again, Awesome build! The lights set it off really well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Awesome.
> How much does it cost to make a loop like that?


thank you!

well you can always go to the ocn marketplace and find stuff, thats where i got my pump and raystorm cpu block and the initial 12 EK fittings. total for those 3 items were 120 shipped.
the gpu blocks were 114 each, and the EK sli connection bridge and links were 40, quick disconnects avg about 23 for one set (bought 6 sets), phobya front 200mm rad was 80, top xspc EX240 rad was 45, then tubing was 20.

so i guess in all i dropped right around 700for the cooling. lol thanks for making me add it all up to realize how much i spent just for cooling.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Everyone else seems like it tidies things up. It seems like it's gonna get worse. I'm trying to stick to the minimum required cables. I got the AX850 and it's jam packed.
> 
> 
> 
> i'd get these if i were you
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html
> 
> not knocking the NZXT ones, but i'd rather have it regular length then super long
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Would you guys recommend a NZXT Premium Cable Start Kit? I need to do something with my cables. I have stuff everywhere and need to clean up the clutter.
> I'm pretty new and need direction. Lol. I'll admit to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they make a presleeved kit for your PSU, you can get it a few different colors right from corsair!
> 
> Check them out here!
Click to expand...

For $90, that's sounds no fun.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> For $90, that's sounds no fun.


there is a 25% off promo code circulating on the forums. it'll make it 67? i mean for the nzxt ones i think i dropped right around 70 dollars for what i needed.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> According to the Corsair thread it's a tight fit but it can be done. It really just comes down to if your motherboard will allow for it since the 8 pin EPS cable can get in the way. Since there isn't much difference in temps (1-2C) not running a push/pull configuration is definitely recommended to be safe from a headache and, in my opinion, looks better. It seems the Asus P8P67/Z68 boards don't allow for it to fit and there are probably other ones that will present the same problem. I should have been clearer in my last post. Here is the thread though with a good quality photo of it barely fitting:
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=97885
> My apologies for the late reply and for the previous post not being 100% accurate.


So, as with the socket 775 boards in the 600T, it will depend on the board. Even with the correct board using push/pull, you can see how the cables in the corner have been mashed by the fan. However, that's still more room than the 650T has even if it's only a couple of mm.

The better solution is the off-set install. That can also be done on the 600T, but it seems better on the 650D as there is less blockage in the upper mesh. So, anyone wanting push/pull in a 650D using an H100 will have to plan for it and select a motherboard that can accommodate, and also most likely have to put up with some mashed cables if they don't want to do any modding. Personally I would opt for the off-set install, although technically it's a mod it looks simple enough that anyone could do it. With a slight bit of modding you could even get all the screws installed. It's a simple and eloquent solution, I'm surprised Corsair didn't think of it before manufacturing the cases.

So, I suppose the correct response to the question is, "It depends" for both the 600 and 650, with the 650 offering (imo) the better solution..

It's too bad the top mesh in the 650D doesn't go a bit further toward the front. They could move the rad forward enough to avoid the CPU power connector. I did this in the 600T case when I was using a socket 775 board, but none of the i5 boards I could find had the memory mounted low enough to clear.

I also agree that push/pull won't make more than a few degrees difference on the H100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> ok guys, i am finally going to be building my very highest end build i have ever done as soon as i get my next pay check, i have seen a bunch of people who where able to stick a EK XT 240 rad by actually mounting it away from its regular mounting holes, more like towards the windowed panel such as
> http://cdn.overclock.net/0/05/600x450px-LL-0590965f_IMG_6352.jpeg
> http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/c/c6/c6501cdc_vbattach223668.jpeg
> I was woundering, can i but a EK 120 XT rad as well in there(exhaust fan area)?, is there enough room for it, maybe with mounting the fan on the outside, keep in mind the only water cooling company that sells there parts in UAE is EK, so they the only company i can buy from, if you have a EK 240 rad please make the measurements and help me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks for your time, cant wait to join the club


That's a mighty big rad. Remember that there's not that much side to side room in the 600T because the top outer grill isn't as wide at the back as it is at the front. You can move a rad like that to the side to clear the motherboard components, but you may find it partially obscured at the back where the mesh narrows. Or, you may leave the top fans centred while offsetting the rad, but you will get that nasty obscuring problem at the back again. Some people have mounted them crooked, with the front off-centred but the rear centred. Looks a little odd but works. I suppose on a rad that thick you would get more of a benefit from push/pull.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Just cut the front fan grill off my 600, gotta recommend that to you guys, looks so much nicer and sounds better. I'd take pics but I'm in the middle of an overhaul on her and I don't want you to see her all dirty and all


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Just cut the front fan grill off my 600, gotta recommend that to you guys, looks so much nicer and sounds better. I'd take pics but I'm in the middle of an overhaul on her and I don't want you to see her all dirty and all


I would do it as well when the weather is right. I just want to cut it outside so I don't need to clean up debris.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Ya, had to do it when the wife wasn't here, I'd never hear the end of it. "your cutting your new case, blah, blah, blah..." She'd go all Charlie Brown teacher on me


----------



## TaylorBosse

Just got rid of that final HDD cage in the front of the case, Installed the NZXT Sleeved White LED Kit (2 Meter) and put on my shnazzy new sticker on side of my case!

Can I get in the Owners Club please?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> thank you!
> well you can always go to the ocn marketplace and find stuff, thats where i got my pump and raystorm cpu block and the initial 12 EK fittings. total for those 3 items were 120 shipped.
> the gpu blocks were 114 each, and the EK sli connection bridge and links were 40, quick disconnects avg about 23 for one set (bought 6 sets), phobya front 200mm rad was 80, top xspc EX240 rad was 45, then tubing was 20.
> so i guess in all i dropped right around 700for the cooling. lol thanks for making me add it all up to realize how much i spent just for cooling.


Haha thanks for the info, I think I won't be watercooling for a while


----------



## ste.ru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> now with *LIGHTS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow is very very beatifull


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2158945/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2158947/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2158948/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2158950/width/600/height/450
> Just got rid of that final HDD cage in the front of the case, Installed the NZXT Sleeved White LED Kit (2 Meter) and put on my shnazzy new sticker on side of my case!
> Can I get in the Owners Club please?


How can I NOT like this
















nice setup, props for the fellow stormtrooper


----------



## cruelntention

@jdip, nah u can, you can get a wc kit and at least have the CPU done, remember I kind of went premium with choosing EK and Koolance parts which are some of the more expensive vendors. Just space it out and look for deals on the marketplace as well and soon enough you'll have all your parts

@ste.re, thank you!


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> @jdip, nah u can, you can get a wc kit and at least have the CPU done, remember I kind of went premium with choosing EK and Koolance parts which are some of the more expensive vendors. Just space it out and look for deals on the marketplace as well and soon enough you'll have all your parts
> @ste.re, thank you!


Ah I see, maybe I'll do that then.

Aren't you going to push that 2500k harder now that it's under water?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Ah I see, maybe I'll do that then.
> Aren't you going to push that 2500k harder now that it's under water?


i'm happy at it being at 4.5ghz, but I need a nuclear reaction to generate the 1.21 gigawatts of electricity I need.


----------



## Yaimah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> a little teaser for you guys, i'm gonna have to wait until more parts come in to finish, ordered the wrong ek bridge, and also need another set of quick disconnects


Will your power supply enough to power two GTX 680s??


----------



## cruelntention

works perfectly
cpu oc 4.5
and 680's oc
+132% TDP
+135 Core (1141MHz Normal/1194MHz Boost)
+500 Memory (1752MHz)

remember the 680s are less power hungry then the fermi cards on the 5xx series.

6 fans, 1 pump, and lights. absolutely no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yaimah*
> 
> Will your power supply enough to power two GTX 680s??


The AX750 is a great psu. I'm running two HD6970(ish) cards, lights and fans, and there's no problem. I believe the GTX680 draws less power than the HD69XX cards do.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yaimah*
> 
> Will your power supply enough to power two GTX 680s??


full system power draw in tests I have seen with SLI gtx680's showed just about 600W peak in benchmark tests. That is still within happy limits for that supply


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*


Can you share what you made this out of?


----------



## BBLENDER

So, I want to get an EK Bridge, but the 480 radiator is installed on the side mesh panel.

Does anybody knows it I can fit that? I want to eliminate my "metal snake" thing I got...


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> So, I want to get an EK Bridge, but the 480 radiator is installed on the side mesh panel.
> Does anybody knows it I can fit that? I want to eliminate my "metal snake" thing I got...


just eyeballing mine, and i don't think it would fit. i assume u have 120x25mm fans, and the rad is prollly 35mm wide? it's either going to be a very small space between or a flush tight fitting between the bridge and your rad. i mean the side panel does flex so if you don't mind that then i think you would be able to. however again this is an eyeball that i'm doing. i'm sure someone else on here has the measurements.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Can you share what you made this out of?


just a piece of steel/sheet metal. about 2mm thick or so. Cut to shape with a hack saw, fein multi tool and a file







Then I drilled the holes where I wanted them and painted it textured black.
I mounted it to the fan, then set the fan in place. I use these: http://www.greenlee.com/products/DRILL%2540FTAP%2540c-6%2540d32%2540..html?product_id=17137
to make the screw holes in the case. walla, nice and sturdy and simple









The piece only needs to hold the fan in place, its not in shear or tension, so you could use some plexi/plastic or something if thats all you have.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

I'm getting a H100 replaced, seeing as I bought a new one because I couldn't wait for RMA, I decided that this replacement should be put to good use. So I'm going to attach it to the GTX560Ti I have.

Mounting it as shown below.



I was thinking to put it on the mesh panel but that would be too difficult to work with. So, 2 H100's in the same system. CPU one on the top, GPU one on the front.


----------



## Erik in sac

that should work well. There was a guy, I thnk way back in this thread that modded the 5.25" bays to fit his h100 up against the front where the 200mm fan goes. Might give you some more ideas.


----------



## Narokuu

I am sorry for the horrible picture, as my android phone does NOT excel in photogenic moments xD



i did this little mod last night, i hate the 200mm fans, so i used a little determination, to fix that =D 2 120mm GELID silent fans in the front, no they are not mounted as normal 120mm fans, but same air movement as the 20mm and they are QUIET, after i get my H-100 on Wednesday, ill be golden for noise, as im ordering 2 more GELID fans for the top, and 1 for the back, il be super quiet and low low temps.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> I am sorry for the horrible picture, as my android phone does NOT excel in photogenic moments xD
> 
> i did this little mod last night, i hate the 200mm fans, so i used a little determination, to fix that =D 2 120mm GELID silent fans in the front, no they are not mounted as normal 120mm fans, but same air movement as the 20mm and they are QUIET, after i get my H-100 on Wednesday, ill be golden for noise, as im ordering 2 more GELID fans for the top, and 1 for the back, il be super quiet and low low temps.


I don't know about using GELID fans for your H100, although it is a slim rad, it is still a rad and needs some more static pressure to get the air thought it. The Gentle Typhoon AP-15s put out 2x the static pressure, almost double the CFM with only an 8db bump up in noise.

GELID SILENT 12

Air Flow (CFM): 37
Fan Speed (RPM): 1000
Noise Level (dBA): 20.2
Static Pressure (mmAq): 1.07

GT AP-15

Speed: 1850 RPM
Airflow: 57.7 CFM
oise Level (dBA): 28
Static Pressure: 2.9 mmH2O (from Nidec)

And if your wondering, mmaq is the same thing as mmH20. MMAQ stands for millimeters in aqua(water)


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I don't know about using GELID fans for your H100, although it is a slim rad, it is still a rad and needs some more static pressure to get the air thought it. The Gentle Typhoon AP-15s put out 2x the static pressure, almost double the CFM with only an 8db bump up in noise.
> GELID SILENT 12
> Air Flow (CFM): 37
> Fan Speed (RPM): 1000
> Noise Level (dBA): 20.2
> Static Pressure (mmAq): 1.07
> GT AP-15
> Speed: 1850 RPM
> Airflow: 57.7 CFM
> oise Level (dBA): 28
> Static Pressure: 2.9 mmH2O (from Nidec)
> And if your wondering, mmaq is the same thing as mmH20. MMAQ stands for millimeters in aqua(water)






thanks for the info! i may have to check these out, i may just use the fans that come with it, because they are going to be under the top mesh anyways, so it wont be shown, i will keep the other GELIDs in for look, but i enjoy having better air flow too thanks for the info.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> thanks for the info! i may have to check these out, i may just use the fans that come with it, because they are going to be under the top mesh anyways, so it wont be shown, i will keep the other GELIDs in for look, but i enjoy having better air flow too thanks for the info.


The aftermarket fans don't have better airflow than the stock fans. The stock H100 fans are actually perform really well!

Fan Speed: (+/- 10%): up to 1300 RPM (Low Noise), 2000 RPM (Balanced), and 2500 RPM (High Performance)

Fan Airflow: 46 - 92 CFM

Fan dBA: 22 - 39

Fan Static Pressure: 1.6 - 7.7mm/H20

Even at the lowest speeds they out perform the GELID's but they are LOUD at full speed. The reason I suggest the GT AP-15s is because of their high airflow/static pressure AND their low noise (because it seemed you liked your quiet GELID's up front)


----------



## Narokuu

ill have to look into the GT AP-15, sadly new egg has discontinued those fans from Scythe, and i am not really a fan ordering from other sites, i have had a few bad experiences, so i will have to hope they are brought back into stock


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> ill have to look into the GT AP-15, sadly new egg has discontinued those fans from Scythe, and i am not really a fan ordering from other sites, i have had a few bad experiences, so i will have to hope they are brought back into stock


I ordered 2 from frozencpu, and I believe there is another site that has them for $15 each. Sadly, NCIX had a 2 for $25 sale on them







.

Ncix still has them cheap!!! http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=35020&vpn=D1225C12B5AP-15&manufacture=Scythe


----------



## Erik in sac

check out the cougar vortex fans at newegg too, I just installed one and even at 12V they are quiet and move decent air. It is a good alternative given how hard the GT's have been to find


----------



## Darkcyde

OP updated.

Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## Narokuu

so.. how about the GELID PWN control fans that are 1500rpm and nealy double the GELID standard 120mm fans... any thoughts?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426015


----------



## djriful

I highly recommended GT AP-15 on H100. It keeps my 3930k @4.7Ghz *30'C* low and high max at 71'C. The RPM is around 1300 only. Not even in need at 1850RPM.

GT AP-15 @ 1300RPM performs like the stock Corsair at 2000RPM.... which was dang loud.

Both AP15 is connected to the H100 pump controller, and it is only set to *1/3 profile* with those temps I mentioned. This is how incredible those fans are. + they are exhaust setup, not push. Check sig for pictures.

Don't forget to buy some fan 3 pin extension. Those AP15 cable are not long enough if you have a 600T case.

Look up NZXT fan extension.


----------



## Narokuu

ok ill have to look into buying 3 of these, and eventually 5 in all thanks!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> i'm happy at it being at 4.5ghz, but I need a nuclear reaction to generate the 1.21 gigawatts of electricity I need.


You'll also need enough room to reach 88 mph. 1.21 gigawatts!!


----------



## Egameman

I wanna join the club here ;D

I haven't done the biggest effort when it comes to the cable management, but I'm happy with it


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> 
> I wanna join the club here ;D
> I haven't done the biggest effort when it comes to the cable management, but I'm happy with it


Forgot the overall pic


----------



## cruelntention

looks good but it looks like you're using barbs...may want to tie that down so the tubing doesn't slip off and ruin everything in your pc

what pump are you using?


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I highly recommended GT AP-15 on H100. It keeps my 3930k @4.7Ghz *30'C* low and high max at 71'C. The RPM is around 1300 only. Not even in need at 1850RPM.
> GT AP-15 @ 1300RPM performs like the stock Corsair at 2000RPM.... which was dang loud.
> Both AP15 is connected to the H100 pump controller, and it is only set to *1/3 profile* with those temps I mentioned. This is how incredible those fans are. + they are exhaust setup, not push. Check sig for pictures.
> Don't forget to buy some fan 3 pin extension. Those AP15 cable are not long enough if you have a 600T case.
> Look up NZXT fan extension.


good choice


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> looks good but it looks like you're using barbs...may want to tie that down so the tubing doesn't slip off and ruin everything in your pc
> what pump are you using?


Yeah I need to buy some strips on monday, I was out adter cable management =/ !!!

I want to buy compression fittings, but here in norway it wil cost me like 214 USD  So I have to say that for next time. Put the tubing is TIGHT









I'm using a DCP 4.0 pump, with 3/4-5/8 tubing, and a 140mm reservoir. The coolant is Mayhems Mint Green







!


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Yeah I need to buy some strips on monday, I was out adter cable management =/ !!!
> I want to buy compression fittings, but here in norway it wil cost me like 214 USD  So I have to say that for next time. Put the tubing is TIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a DCP 4.0 pump, with 3/4-5/8 tubing, and a 140mm reservoir. The coolant is Mayhems Mint Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


SAVE* not say...bah, need coffe (Y)


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Yeah I need to buy some strips on monday, I was out adter cable management =/ !!!
> I want to buy compression fittings, but here in norway it wil cost me like 214 USD  So I have to say that for next time. Put the tubing is TIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a DCP 4.0 pump, with 3/4-5/8 tubing, and a 140mm reservoir. The coolant is Mayhems Mint Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


would it be possible for you to link me to the 140mm res?
i've been confused on which res i could attach to the DCP 4.0


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> would it be possible for you to link me to the 140mm res?
> i've been confused on which res i could attach to the DCP 4.0


It's just a tube, I use the same "attachments" as you do, just changed the tube itself

http://techbay.no/product.html/ek-tankror-140mm?category_id=160


----------



## Mergatroid

Just wanted to point out that the AP-15s can be hard to come by depending on where you are. Another great fan is the Yate Loons, which again can be hard to come by.

Here is an excellent article that compares performance vs noise on 120mm fans:

http://www.overclock.net/t/859483/round-6-fan-testing-working-thread

Personally, the only reasons I would recommend replacing the stock H100 fans are: if you think they're too loud, or if you want PWM. Remember that, although the stock fans are fairly loud, you can turn them down and still get good performance. I'm using PWM fans myself, but if the stock fans were PWM I would still be using them.

There are a few ways you can control the stock fans.

Plug into the H100 block so you can select one of three RPM ranges.
If you have a motherboard capable of controlling 3-pin fans (consult your manual), then plug the fans into the motherboard for full control over the entire RPM range.
Purchase the Corsair Link kit. This will allow you to control them using software, and let you create profiles for different cooling situations.
Purchase a decent fan controller. This will allow you to manually or automatically control the fans depending on which controller you purchase.

There are a lot of nice low RPM fans out there with fair static pressure. The only real advantage most of them have over the stock fans is noise. The stock fans have such high static pressure and air flow that they can have their speed reduced and still perform well with less noise.

If you're looking at some fans you are interested in, check their static pressure spec. For a rad, that's the most important spec. Unfortunately many manufacturers don't list their static pressure. For example, the AP-15s (in fact most Scythe fans) don't list their static pressure. The only way we know how well they really work is because of all the testing in the community. If static pressure is not listed, the only option you have is to ask around in the community to see if anyone has tested the fans you're looking at. That's the reason the link I provided is such a good link as they have tested a wide variety of fans.


----------



## Branish

Egameman, the green looks killer in the 600T. I never thought green and white would go so well together. Love your build man.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Egameman, the green looks killer in the 600T. I never thought green and white would go so well together. Love your build man.


same here, did you offset the 240mm rad on top? Just by screwing it down closer to the side panel? Or did you actually mod it.


----------



## protzman

what liquid u using green guy?








jk i saw, mint green, in distilled?


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Egameman, the green looks killer in the 600T. I never thought green and white would go so well together. Love your build man.


Thanks man







! I had my doubt about it, but it turned out good







!


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> same here, did you offset the 240mm rad on top? Just by screwing it down closer to the side panel? Or did you actually mod it.


It's right where it's supposed to be...I did'nt mod it in any ways I have 2 mm clearance to the Mobo. The only thing that the rad touches is my 8 pin =/.


----------



## tezza192

Just got my new 600t for my first build in 5 years, photos don't do it justice, its simply awesome to work with and looks great in white,

Anyway here is the finished result, appreciate any feedback. Thanks guys......


----------



## aCrylic2k

Just added a another Fan


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> Just got my new 600t for my first build in 5 years, photos don't do it justice, its simply awesome to work with and looks great in white,
> Anyway here is the finished result, appreciate any feedback. Thanks guys......


nice !! How's that 680gtx working out for ya ?


----------



## tezza192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> nice !! How's that 680gtx working out for ya ?


Very nice indeed, BF3 on ultra at 60 fps looks pretty damn sweet!


----------



## djriful

Done a couple of mod few weeks ago (well tiny mod for the top exhaust) to reduce the ventilation noise by 50%! White Lambo? It has as style now!


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Done a couple of mod few weeks ago (well tiny mod for the top exhaust) to reduce the ventilation noise by 50%! White Lambo? It has as style now!


Gawk!!! nice man! Lambo style is awesome







!

I approve this build


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Gawk!!! nice man! Lambo style is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> I approve this build


Thanks!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Done a couple of mod few weeks ago (well tiny mod for the top exhaust) to reduce the ventilation noise by 50%! White Lambo? It has as style now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can almost eliminate the noise by cutting out the plastic supports in the top of the case. Something like this...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1226960/water-cooling-corsair-600t-mod-build-log/0_30


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> You can almost eliminate the noise by cutting out the plastic supports in the top of the case. Something like this...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1226960/water-cooling-corsair-600t-mod-build-log/0_30


I thought of that but the only thing which is still making noise is the grill between the rad and the fans. If I can find some time and weather to do it. I would cut the grill off.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> Just got my new 600t for my first build in 5 years, photos don't do it justice, its simply awesome to work with and looks great in white,
> 
> Anyway here is the finished result, appreciate any feedback. Thanks guys......


Looks nice man. Very clean build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Gawk!!! nice man! Lambo style is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> I approve this build


No need to repost a line of pics after the original post.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I thought of that but the only thing which is still making noise is the grill between the rad and the fans. If I can find some time and weather to do it. I would cut the grill off.


What kind of temps are you getting with your H100 and 4.8ghz?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> What kind of temps are you getting with your H100 and 4.8ghz?


4.8Ghz - Low 33'C High 77'C
4.7Ghz - Low 33'C High 72'C

24/7 - I'm sticking to 4.7Ghz lately + summer is coming.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 4.8Ghz - Low 33'C High 77'C
> 4.7Ghz - Low 33'C High 72'C
> 24/7 - I'm sticking to 4.7Ghz lately + summer is coming.


Wow, those are really good temps at load. Assuming you are running around 1.4v for 4.8ghz.


----------



## beefcrinkle

Could some one be so kind and link me to the threads where people have put in Eatx? I want to see how it looks


----------



## whitextasy

My Corsair Graphite 600T White:







Thank You


----------



## cruelntention

what's inside!!!! you cna't just show us the shell and not the goodies inside!!! lol


----------



## whitextasy

Here it is, Phenom II X4 @4Ghz
The graphics is going to be upgraded as soon as GTX 670 is launched


----------



## protzman

U sure ur memory is in the correct dimms?


----------



## cruelntention

Yeah you may want to switch that to slot 1&3 or 2&4 not 3&4


----------



## whitextasy

Yes, my motherboard has the dual channel slots next to each other.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2334329

Picture:


----------



## cruelntention

ah...nevermind then lol good build u got!


----------



## whitextasy

Thank you!








There is still work to be done, planning to upgrade to 8Gb of ram and better graphics


----------



## BIackout

Aight guys, I decided to make my own side panel mod for me 600t SE.

After researching the price of a 100% acrylic side panel, I was very hesitant about it. So I saw a post by Turbogeek and his side panel mod and I had to try it for myself!

Here is the before:


and here is after i sketched the hole and cut it with a jig saw:


and here is after I put the rubber U-channel around the cut edge:


I failed pretty hard at getting the acrylic to break the way I wanted it to. Scoring and breaking strange cuts is a bad idea! I will be attempting to use my jig saw again so it doesn't end up like this:


And here are my injuries....


More to come after I get some more acrylic and learn to cut it properly!!
Enjoy!


----------



## cruelntention

Ohhh if you get this down I'll pay you to do mine for me


----------



## Narokuu

SAME!


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> Ohhh if you get this down I'll pay you to do mine for me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> SAME!


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*


You should charge them extra if there's blood involved









That stuff is valuable I hear.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> You should charge them extra if there's blood involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stuff is valuable I hear.


nah nothing that a couple of pints of blood at the local blood supply place couldn't fix

lol even better, you're in texas!, as long as you're not in "west texas" i'll personally place this this in your hands as i'm always on i 35 on the weekends traveling from austin to okc.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> nah nothing that a couple of pints of blood at the local blood supply place couldn't fix
> lol even better, you're in texas!, as long as you're not in "west texas" i'll personally place this this in your hands as i'm always on i 35 on the weekends traveling from austin to okc.


Yep, I live 10 minutes from I-35 in Arlington, right by Ft. Worth. PM me and we can work something out!


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Yep, I live 10 minutes from I-35 in Arlington, right by Ft. Worth. PM me and we can work something out!


even better! pm incoming!


----------



## Erik in sac

BIackout, turned out great! What molding/rubber did you use for the window trim?


----------



## EliteReplay

A good Video showing how to install H100 on the TOP of our lovely 600T







and the best of it, this guy doesnt cut anything on the case to get it.


----------



## ssgtnubb

gotta luv that musaz


----------



## freitz

I have a question for you other 600T owners. Anyone use a MATX for example the z77 asus maximus v genez that is coming out in there 600T? If so I would like to see the pictures on how it looks. Trying to pick a z77 board.


----------



## autotroph

Spent the last week or so reading through this thread.









LOTS of great ideas, and several that I will hopefully be implementing into my rig. Perhaps add a little bit of personal innovation if I can. I'm really excited to get the work I have planned done and put it up here.


----------



## aCrylic2k

My Baby


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I have a question for you other 600T owners. Anyone use a MATX for example the z77 asus maximus v genez that is coming out in there 600T? If so I would like to see the pictures on how it looks. Trying to pick a z77 board.


how about a video...



IMO, i'd wait till the full size max V comes out or a rampage edition of the Z77


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autotroph*
> 
> Spent the last week or so reading through this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOTS of great ideas, and several that I will hopefully be implementing into my rig. Perhaps add a little bit of personal innovation if I can. I'm really excited to get the work I have planned done and put it up here.


Welcome, hope you enjoy building it and can't wait to see pictures.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aCrylic2k*
> 
> My Baby


looks good...but what's inside??


----------



## aCrylic2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> Welcome, hope you enjoy building it and can't wait to see pictures.
> looks good...but what's inside??


I5 2500K @ 4.5 Ghz
ASUS P8P67 EVO
Corsair Vegeance Black 8 GB DDR 1600
Gainward GTX 570 OC @ 900 / 2200
Be Quiet 530W Pure Power
Corsair H80

Its enough for the best Game ever ---- > Diablo 3 @ 15 May 2012 xD Hehehe.

Greetz from Germany


----------



## aCrylic2k

ahhh monitor is the Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D 3D LED 23` <--- GOOD STUFF


----------



## EliteReplay

are there any official H80/H100 club?


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> BIackout, turned out great! What molding/rubber did you use for the window trim?


I used the 1/8" Rubber U-Channel molding from MNPCtech.com
It fit really snug and doesnt move at all! I am very happy with the molding.


----------



## BIackout

And the moment you have all been waiting for!

I finished the rest of my side panel earlier this evening!
Enjoy!


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*


They should come like this from the factory. Good job


----------



## cruelntention

looks amazing! totally jelly!


----------



## BBLENDER

woa!


----------



## Killermod1

:specool:Beautiful work on that window man, congrats


----------



## Killermod1

Who cares about the hand now look at that window...lol:axesmiley


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> They should come like this from the factory. Good job


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> looks amazing! totally jelly!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> woa!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> :specool:Beautiful work on that window man, congrats


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Who cares about the hand now look at that window...lol:axesmiley


Thanks a lot guys, means a lot.

I really was going to just buy a completely clear one from MNPCtech but it was $$$, and this actually gave me some satisfaction of a job well done.


----------



## Killermod1

Im thinking this one on mine
>http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14428/win-170/Corsair_600T_Custom_DIY_Bolt-On_Full_Window_Kit_-_14_34_x_19_.html?tl=g42c353s850

I like the bolt on look no disrespect to yours its awesome.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys, means a lot.
> I really was going to just buy a completely clear one from MNPCtech but it was $$$, and this actually gave me some satisfaction of a job well done.


Where did you buy the acrylic panel from? And how much does it cost?


----------



## Killermod1

yeah the MNPCTECH one is pricey for my budget two...maybe after im done with the watercooling. Im working on the covers now.


----------



## dropseaa

I want in! Chopped up my 600t a bit yesterday. My interior shot is an old pic from when I got my 680's before mesh cuts, cable management, and single sleeving my psu wires. Also removed one and moved the other HDD bay. I'll post an updated pic soon. Currently using 4 white crystal series 120mm fans in the mesh side with a Demciflex filter and 1 in the rear. Replaced H100 stock fans with a few gentle typhoons and ran them right to my Sunbeam Rheosmart. The difference in noise level after both front and top mesh cuts is night and day. Very happy with temps/noise level now and I'd highly suggest removing the mesh. No loss in stability up top, no more annoying front fan buzz, and with a dremel/some channel molding it looks pretty sweet. Also chopped up and sanded down the top plastic grid so it sits nice and flush on top of the fans. Plastic beams were hitting radiator screws before. Still nice and solid and honestly looks better once the mesh is back on.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys, means a lot.
> I really was going to just buy a completely clear one from MNPCtech but it was $$$, and this actually gave me some satisfaction of a job well done.


Can u tell me the material u used to build this side panel?


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Can u tell me the material u used to build this side panel?


Use a jigsaw and the plexiglass at home depot adds up to about $20.00. Uchannel either performance pcs or mnpctech!!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropseaa*
> 
> I want in! Chopped up my 600t a bit yesterday. My interior shot is an old pic from when I got my 680's before mesh cuts, cable management, and single sleeving my psu wires. Also removed one and moved the other HDD bay. I'll post an updated pic soon. Currently using 4 white crystal series 120mm fans in the mesh side with a Demciflex filter and 1 in the rear. Replaced H100 stock fans with a few gentle typhoons and ran them right to my Sunbeam Rheosmart. The difference in noise level after both front and top mesh cuts is night and day. Very happy with temps/noise level now and I'd highly suggest removing the mesh. No loss in stability up top, no more annoying front fan buzz, and with a dremel/some channel molding it looks pretty sweet. Also chopped up and sanded down the top plastic grid so it sits nice and flush on top of the fans. Plastic beams were hitting radiator screws before. Still nice and solid and honestly looks better once the mesh is back on.
> 
> 
> ]


u dont need to cut the top of your case to place that rad actually


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> u dont need to cut the top of your case to place that rad actually


Looks like he did it to stop airflow from being blocked.

Its why I did it to mine


----------



## woomba

Build in progress...
Just got my PSU and still waiting for some more parts.


----------



## Narokuu

looking good man!


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I have a question for you other 600T owners. Anyone use a MATX for example the z77 asus maximus v genez that is coming out in there 600T? If so I would like to see the pictures on how it looks. Trying to pick a z77 board.


I'm using the mximus V gene z77







take a look


----------



## Egameman

Does anyone have a good tip on how to keep the acrylic nice n' shiny ?

I "wash" mine all the time, and it still looks like the kindergarden had a "put your hand on Egamemans acrylic panel"-day.....

It's so bad I'm considering using the mesh and hide my lovely coolant=(


----------



## woomba

Looks much better already.


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Looks much better already.


Nice man







! I love how you mounted the SSD with ( i guwss) velcro

Are u happy with the asus z77 v-pro mobo? i'm considering buying it for another comp i'm building







.


----------



## kepiinskii

Just got mine delivered today







Its the white one... Really can't wait to get this build started.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kepiinskii*
> 
> Just got mine delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the white one... Really can't wait to get this build started.


D'awwww.


----------



## dropseaa

Quote:


> u dont need to cut the top of your case to place that rad actually


Quote:


> Looks like he did it to stop airflow from being blocked.
> 
> Its why I did it to mine


^^ This. I definitely didn't need to cut the top to fit my rad. I used it without the cut for months before until I realized the top mesh has the same problem as the front. Too close to the fan which restricts airflow and causes that annoying buzzing noise like in the front fan. Pop off your front panel and you'll hear what I'm talking about if you haven't removed the mesh. Much happier with my cooler/case in general now. Very silent.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Where did you buy the acrylic panel from? And how much does it cost?


I was looking around for 1/8" thick acrylic/plexiglas sheets and Lowes had the 1/8" thickness in a very large sheet. (like 5' x 4') So i had them cut me off an 18" x whatever size sheet. The guy was really nice and he gave me the price of the cheapest sheet they sold, instead of the $50-60 large sheet price! I ended up paying $9 for enough plexi to make 2 side panels.









1/8" is the perfect thickness IMO. It is just thick enough to look classy and its just thin enough to contour to the 600t's side panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Does anyone have a good tip on how to keep the acrylic nice n' shiny ?
> I "wash" mine all the time, and it still looks like the kindergarden had a "put your hand on Egamemans acrylic panel"-day.....
> It's so bad I'm considering using the mesh and hide my lovely coolant=(


I used glass cleaner and wiped it off with coffee filters. Coffee filters are AMAZING. They leave NOTHING behind and they are incredibly cheap!


----------



## dropseaa

Quote:


> Just got mine delivered today. Its the white one... Really can't wait to get this build started.


Congrats man. Sweet dog.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Looks much better already.


This is the BitFenix 230mm fan correct?


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> I was looking around for 1/8" thick acrylic/plexiglas sheets and Lowes had the 1/8" thickness in a very large sheet. (like 5' x 4') So i had them cut me off an 18" x whatever size sheet. The guy was really nice and he gave me the price of the cheapest sheet they sold, instead of the $50-60 large sheet price! I ended up paying $9 for enough plexi to make 2 side panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/8" is the perfect thickness IMO. It is just thick enough to look classy and its just thin enough to contour to the 600t's side panel.
> I used glass cleaner and wiped it off with coffee filters. Coffee filters are AMAZING. They leave NOTHING behind and they are incredibly cheap!


NICE JOB Blackout!!







See I told ya it'll feel awesome making one yourself rather than buying one hahaha.. I'm seriously lovin' you design! It's giving me some ideas already!


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> NICE JOB Blackout!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I told ya it'll feel awesome making one yourself rather than buying one hahaha.. I'm seriously lovin' you design! It's giving me some ideas already!


Thanks Balanar!

For those of you who don't know, Balanar has made his own completely clear acrylic side panel. Looks VERY good.


----------



## whitextasy

One question: how can i remove the psu dust filter? i can't take it of ......


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitextasy*
> 
> One question: how can i remove the psu dust filter? i can't take it of ......


Manpower:aarambo:


----------



## Killermod1

Just pull it straight back it is kind of nudged in there!!


----------



## whitextasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Manpower:aarambo:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Just pull it straight back it is kind of nudged in there!!


Thank you


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> And the moment you have all been waiting for!
> I finished the rest of my side panel earlier this evening!
> Enjoy!


Looks great


----------



## Darylrese

Heres some pics of my build guys...I need to finish off the 620 mod on my GTX 580 but its almost there!! Just waiting for a bracket for it so i can mount the fan properly instead of just wedging it in

Any got any ideas where i can mount a second 120mm radiator? At the moment as you can see ive just shoved it in the drive bays but it only fits at an angle. Maybe i will get a H100 to mount up top and mount my GPU radiator in the back where my H50 is at the moment.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> Looks great


Bill, it is truly an honor hearing that from you!








Your video helped me tremendously in the design phase.
The U-channel from your shop worked flawlessly and you seriously cannot tell where it joins together...
I asked my dad who looked at it for a bit from like 2 feet away and he said he couldn't tell! Very good product!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Heres some pics of my build guys...I need to finish off the 620 mod on my GTX 580 but its almost there!! Just waiting for a bracket for it so i can mount the fan properly instead of just wedging it in
> Any got any ideas where i can mount a second 120mm radiator? At the moment as you can see ive just shoved it in the drive bays but it only fits at an angle. Maybe i will get a H100 to mount up top and mount my GPU radiator in the back where my H50 is at the moment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Removed your 20mm at the top, and put your H60? Well put your CPU cooler up there as exhaust. There should be enough clearance form your ram if you put 2 120mm fans pulling from outside your case (between the removable mesh grate and the case itself).

Then you can just move your top cards to the back 120mm stop and your bottom cards to the front one.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> This is the BitFenix 230mm fan correct?


I want to know too.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I want to know too.


Judging by its flat side, I would assume it is. The 200mm is rounded.


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Nice man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I love how you mounted the SSD with ( i guwss) velcro
> Are u happy with the asus z77 v-pro mobo? i'm considering buying it for another comp i'm building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks! You're right, I used velcro tape to mount it
Well, I'm definitely happy with the specs. I'm still waiting for the CPU though. I'll be able to tell you more once the build is complete








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> This is the BitFenix 230mm fan correct?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I want to know too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Judging by its flat side, I would assume it is. The 200mm is rounded.


Nope, it is the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm. I don't think the 230mm one would fit.
The rear fan is a Noctua NF-P14 FLX though. Fits perfectly.

EDIT: It's actually a asus z77 v-deluxe


----------



## NFL

Finally got my rig assembled...pleased with the results


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Nope, it is the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm. I don't think the 230mm one would fit.


Thanks for the reply.

How do you like it compared to the stock Corsair one?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> How do you like it compared to the stock Corsair one?


It moves a lot more air and I can't hear it over my GT AP-15s.


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Thanks! You're right, I used velcro tape to mount it
> Well, I'm definitely happy with the specs. I'm still waiting for the CPU though. I'll be able to tell you more once the build is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm. I don't think the 230mm one would fit.
> The rear fan is a Noctua NF-P14 FLX though. Fits perfectly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> How do you like it compared to the stock Corsair one?


I have the bitfenix 200 mm myself, fits perfectly Theres no room for the 230mm...I tried

Looking forward to see the build complete


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Finally got my rig assembled...pleased with the results


Lovely build !

Did u sleeve the cables yourself?


----------



## Killermod1

Just a little sneak peak at WHITE LION...


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Lovely build !
> Did u sleeve the cables yourself?


God no, I bought the cables off Corsair...less headache and the effect remains the same


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> It moves a lot more air and I can't hear it over my GT AP-15s.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> I have the bitfenix 200 mm myself, fits perfectly Theres no room for the 230mm...I tried
> Looking forward to see the build complete


Nice! Did you guys see temp drops? And how is it soundwise compared to stock?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Nice! Did you guys see temp drops? And how is it soundwise compared to stock?


No temp drops for me, but I had changed my entire fan configuration too many times to have real data.


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Nice! Did you guys see temp drops? And how is it soundwise compared to stock?


Dunno cuz I changed 3 other fans , cpu block, res and pump at the same time.

Soundwise it's very nice I can't hear it unless I reaaaaally want to. I Would remove the mesh around it tough, seen alot of ppl do it here at the forum. Haven't done it myself yet, just need a Dremel

But in may i will install 1 more of these on a push pull config for the 200m radiator I'm buying, as soon as EK releases their 870 waterblocks


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Just a little sneak peak at WHITE LION...


dang... im digging that lion for sure!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> A good Video showing how to install H100 on the TOP of our lovely 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the best of it, this guy doesnt cut anything on the case to get it.


Why would you cut the 600T to install an H100? The H100 (and the other Hydro series coolers) are very simple to install. Almost effortless. No cutting required.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Does anyone have a good tip on how to keep the acrylic nice n' shiny ?
> 
> I "wash" mine all the time, and it still looks like the kindergarden had a "put your hand on Egamemans acrylic panel"-day.....
> 
> It's so bad I'm considering using the mesh and hide my lovely coolant=(


If it's marred or scratched up now I'm afraid it's too late unless you can find a polish that will work. I would suggest using a microfiber cloth to clean it, just like you would your phone or tablet. If you have boogers (or something) stuck on it, I would run hot water on it to get the "stuff" off, then use the microfiber cloth the clean it. Don't use paper towel or anything like that (or a rough cloths) as it can put little micro scratches in the surface.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kepiinskii*
> 
> Just got mine delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the white one... Really can't wait to get this build started.


I so wanna pinch your dogs nose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Just a little sneak peak at WHITE LION...


Sweet.

*Just a reminder guys, if you're replying to someone and you're the next post, you don't have to duplicate all his pictures since they're in the post directly above yours.*


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Expanding on the few little mods I've done on the top mesh of the case



Blanked off the internal mesh.



Used smaller screws to hold down the H100. So it looks neater now.











Next to do, is when the second H100 arrives, fit it in front of the HDD bays, and then fit the block to my GTX560Ti. Just waiting on the RMA now.


----------



## Killermod1

Thanks


----------



## bubs

PathOfTheRighteousMan how hard is it to mount a h100 to a gpu i have a 680 and think it would be pretty sweet to have it water cooled but i dont want to deal with a whole water cool system


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> Expanding on the few little mods I've done on the top mesh of the case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blanked off the internal mesh.
> 
> Used smaller screws to hold down the H100. So it looks neater now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to do, is when the second H100 arrives, fit it in front of the HDD bays, and then fit the block to my GTX560Ti. Just waiting on the RMA now.


Nice lightnings.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Looks much better already.


what fan is that for the front intake? is it better than stock?


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> what fan is that for the front intake? is it better than stock?


It is the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm. My build isn't complete yet, but from what I've read it should be quieter and move more air.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> PathOfTheRighteousMan how hard is it to mount a h100 to a gpu i have a 680 and think it would be pretty sweet to have it water cooled but i dont want to deal with a whole water cool system


Take a look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod

It's where I got the idea for it. The H100 is a bit harder to mount only because you need to find somewhere in your case to put the second radiator if you dont have a H100 already.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> Take a look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod
> It's where I got the idea for it. The H100 is a bit harder to mount only because you need to find somewhere in your case to put the second radiator if you dont have a H100 already.


The H100 has very short tubing as well, making difficult, more difficult.

If I had the money and time I would mount 2 h100s for my GTX cards as intake on my side panel... Would be so nice.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> It is the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm. My build isn't complete yet, but from what I've read it should be quieter and move more air.


What soundcard do you have there? Looks like a Xonar DX?


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> The H100 has very short tubing as well, making difficult, more difficult.
> If I had the money and time I would mount 2 h100s for my GTX cards as intake on my side panel... Would be so nice.


if u did that how would u take the side panel off?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> if u did that how would u take the side panel off?


There are a few options, but it should be easy enough, only using 4 screws to mount each H100 on there. You would still have ~5" to work with after screwing them in.

I would probably mount the fans on the outside of the case then into the H100, but there should be plenty of room to mount them inside and have that airflow on your GPU VRMs.


----------



## jvinkovic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Just a little sneak peak at WHITE LION...


Can you tell me whether it is a sticker or painted?
And if we can do so that I myself do something similar to the case?


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> There are a few options, but it should be easy enough, only using 4 screws to mount each H100 on there. You would still have ~5" to work with after screwing them in.
> I would probably mount the fans on the outside of the case then into the H100, but there should be plenty of room to mount them inside and have that airflow on your GPU VRMs.


so then to take it off just slide your hand in ant disconnect things.im still kinda confused how i would get the side panel on and off


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> so then to take it off just slide your hand in ant disconnect things.im still kinda confused how i would get the side panel on and off


If you mount it as an intake, you can do this:



Now, using a diagonal pattern, you would put 2 standard fan screws to affix the fans to the mesh panel permanently. Then on the 2 open screw holes (because each fan can take 4 screws), you would use long screws to go through the mesh, through the fan, into the H100 itself.

Then you only have 4 long screws per h100 to remove when you take off your side panel.


----------



## bubs

thats not a bad idea undoes all mt pretty wire work but i like it thanks for the diagram btw


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> thats not a bad idea undoes all mt pretty wire work but i like it thanks for the diagram btw


NP, I'm an MS paint pro as you can see.

If I ever got to this point, I would opt for full water though, and mount 2 240mm rads there with quick disconnects. That would be the setup right there...


----------



## bubs

yea i was thinkiing about going full water but 1 its pricey 2 i like that i never have to worry about the water in the h100 but i am still looking into it


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> yea i was thinkiing about going full water but 1 its pricey 2 i like that i never have to worry about the water in the h100 but i am still looking into it


I can really understand that your a bit sceptical to go into this full blown water cooling world.

I was too, so I can relate to it.. It depends what you're going for imo. Is it the fancy tubes with colored coolant, the temps, the fun (and hard work) to get a nice loop going ...u catch my drift.

i kinda regret I didn't go for a H100 and made it a push pull, altough I'm almost 100% happy with my set up. I did'nt theink the color scheme trough, and after all the stuff I've bought I could buy a switch 810 or cosmos II and a insane setup.

So think it trough, whats the plan, use the forums to get helpful info on wich parts topick, or go for a EK kit or something. and be aware that it requires maintenance ...wich h100 doesnt.

But it you're sure u wanna go for it, it's awesome, and alot of fun !!









good luck man


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> I can really understand that your a bit sceptical to go into this full blown water cooling world.
> I was too, so I can relate to it.. It depends what you're going for imo. Is it the fancy tubes with colored coolant, the temps, the fun (and hard work) to get a nice loop going ...u catch my drift.
> i kinda regret I didn't go for a H100 and made it a push pull, altough I'm almost 100% happy with my set up. I did'nt theink the color scheme trough, and after all the stuff I've bought I could buy a switch 810 or cosmos II and a insane setup.
> So think it trough, whats the plan, use the forums to get helpful info on wich parts topick, or go for a EK kit or something. and be aware that it requires maintenance ...wich h100 doesnt.
> But it you're sure u wanna go for it, it's awesome, and alot of fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck man


I didn't think I would need the cooling back when I built my PC. There wasn't a ton of data on the H100 and a 3930k overclocked.

I priced out a loop at a couple places today and I'm in the $300 range, that is about as cheap as I could get with a 200mm phobya and an RS240. Not going to put my res in the drive bay so the kits don't really work for my needs.


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> What soundcard do you have there? Looks like a Xonar DX?


Close, but it's a Xonar Essence STX.


----------



## DreamScar

Here we go, sorry for the crappy cell phone pics:


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> what fan is that for the front intake? is it better than stock?
> 
> 
> 
> It is the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm. My build isn't complete yet, but from what I've read it should be quieter and move more air.
Click to expand...

The grill is making the noise. Not the fan.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Close, but it's a Xonar Essence STX.


Nice. I'm thinking about picking up a DX. The STX is really nice but I don't think I'm prepared to drop $180+ on a sound card at this point.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Nice. I'm thinking about picking up a DX. The STX is really nice but I don't think I'm prepared to drop $180+ on a sound card at this point.


I have the DX with my Promedia 2.1: $200 all together for games and movies (big sound volume only at 10%)


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvinkovic*
> 
> Can you tell me whether it is a sticker or painted?
> And if we can do so that I myself do something similar to the case?


It's a vinyl decal like they use in cars...well on mostly anything...checkout the sight there is so many you wont know what to put on your case;
http://www.vinyldisorder.com/
I ordered mine fifthteen inches and wuala!!!


----------



## Mergatroid

I got me some acrylic at Home Hardware for $12.00. It's the same size as my side panel. Since I purchased my windowed panel for my original 600T separately I have a spare side panel to try modding. I even bought some fine metal blades for my jigsaw. I think I'll give it a try this weekend.

I would like to come up with a different idea for the shape of the window, but I have to say I really like the ones we've been seeing lately, such as the one done by BIackout. That's the shape Corsair should have used to begin with (although with that much metal cut away I bet the side panel will be flimsy compared to the stock panel).

Any ideas on a cutout shape? I had been thinking about the Corsair Sails, but I don't think I'm skilled enough to pull it off without wrecking the panel.


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I got me some acrylic at Home Hardware for $12.00. It's the same size as my side panel. Since I purchased my windowed panel for my original 600T separately I have a spare side panel to try modding. I even bought some fine metal blades for my jigsaw. I think I'll give it a try this weekend.
> I would like to come up with a different idea for the shape of the window, but I have to say I really like the ones we've been seeing lately, such as the one done by BIackout. That's the shape Corsair should have used to begin with (although with that much metal cut away I bet the side panel will be flimsy compared to the stock panel).
> Any ideas on a cutout shape? I had been thinking about the Corsair Sails, but I don't think I'm skilled enough to pull it off without wrecking the panel.


Think I could use a dremel to make the cut?


----------



## Sending

Took some pictures with my GoPro camera after installing my new motherboard (Sabertooth Z77).
I know my 24pin should be white, but I've not been able to get it yet. Waiting for it to come back in stock.
Also gonna change out that cold cathode in top, cause its not UV, like the rest.
Guess there is some more minor changes to be done here, but i'll finish the whole thing when I get my SSD











And a crappy picture from my iPhone 4!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sending*
> 
> And a crappy picture from my iPhone 4!


may i have the name of the fan in the back and color? and what uv cathode are those?


----------



## Narokuu

about to order from new egg.. what a good red LED 200mm fan for the 600t? need help asap


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> about to order from new egg.. what a good red LED 200mm fan for the 600t? need help asap


well i dont like the look of any red led 200mm right now, im waiting to see if xigmatek will do their orange ones in 200mm... but this are red ones





those fan should look really good when the are running, since they are black out side...

this guy has one of the in the front but its really difficult to see it


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sending*
> 
> Took some pictures with my GoPro camera after installing my new motherboard (Sabertooth Z77).
> I know my 24pin should be white, but I've not been able to get it yet. Waiting for it to come back in stock.
> Also gonna change out that cold cathode in top, cause its not UV, like the rest.
> Guess there is some more minor changes to be done here, but i'll finish the whole thing when I get my SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> And a crappy picture from my iPhone 4!
> ...


Very clean build, looks great!


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I got me some acrylic at Home Hardware for $12.00. It's the same size as my side panel. Since I purchased my windowed panel for my original 600T separately I have a spare side panel to try modding. I even bought some fine metal blades for my jigsaw. I think I'll give it a try this weekend.
> I would like to come up with a different idea for the shape of the window, but I have to say I really like the ones we've been seeing lately, such as the one done by BIackout. That's the shape Corsair should have used to begin with (although with that much metal cut away I bet the side panel will be flimsy compared to the stock panel).
> Any ideas on a cutout shape? I had been thinking about the Corsair Sails, but I don't think I'm skilled enough to pull it off without wrecking the panel.


Thanks for the compliment








As far as the flimsiness, this actually wasn't really an issue for me. Once the Acrylic was mounted to the backside with the incredibly strong 3M 1040 tape, it was not flimsy at all!
Only thing I have noticed is that my panel is twisted like 1 degree. My guess is that this happened during the metal cutting process. I struggled to properly secure the panel to the saw-horse.
Anyways, its really only noticeable to me, so no worries there.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Think I could use a dremel to make the cut?


I used a fine tooth jig-saw blade. I have seen people use a dremel and it looks like a lot more work, but definitely doable. Good Luck!


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> about to order from new egg.. what a good red LED 200mm fan for the 600t? need help asap


BitFenix Spectre Pro moves a nice amount of air.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> about to order from new egg.. what a good red LED 200mm fan for the 600t? need help asap


If you have to go through Newegg.com, then go with the red version of this : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073

If you can buy elsewhere go with the Spectre Pro 200mm.


----------



## BIackout

Okay, I need some information about the voltages of fans in the 600t.
I want to replace the front 200mm fan with something that moves more air, without an LED and still plug it into the fan controller on top of the case.
I am reading all this stuff about +12v fans and +7v fans and its really confusing me.
I have seen the Bitfenix ones, and there are some Coolermaster I guess. Please help me!

What are my best options?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Okay, I need some information about the voltages of fans in the 600t.
> I want to replace the front 200mm fan with something that moves more air, without an LED and still plug it into the fan controller on top of the case.
> I am reading all this stuff about +12v fans and +7v fans and its really confusing me.
> I have seen the Bitfenix ones, and there are some Coolermaster I guess. Please help me!
> What are my best options?


Bitfenix or NZXT are the only ones that will perform well. Some fans come with a specific cable to drop the voltage on the fan and make it run slower when NOT connected to a fan controller. Seeing as how you are going to, you won't need to connect it. Beside that, they are all 12v fans, just some of them will still perform at 7v.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Think I could use a dremel to make the cut?
> 
> 
> 
> I used a fine tooth jig-saw blade. I have seen people use a dremel and it looks like a lot more work, but definitely doable. Good Luck!
Click to expand...

I was told to use a steel to make the initial cut so you could have a starting point for the jigsaw. Using a dremel for all of it doesn't give you a fine cut and would leave jagged edges all around (which im sure a jigsaw would too but a less amount). Good luck on the side panel projects to all


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> I was told to use a steel to make the initial cut so you could have a starting point for the jigsaw. Using a dremel for all of it doesn't give you a fine cut and would leave jagged edges all around (which im sure a jigsaw would too but a less amount). Good luck on the side panel projects to all


What I did, was drill a hole then use that as the starting point for the jig.
You could also use the existing hole in the panel if you have that version.
Also, it is necessary to file the rough edges no matter which way you cut it.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Bitfenix or NZXT are the only ones that will perform well. Some fans come with a specific cable to drop the voltage on the fan and make it run slower when NOT connected to a fan controller. Seeing as how you are going to, you won't need to connect it. Beside that, they are all 12v fans, just some of them will still perform at 7v.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## BIackout

As far as lighting the 600t White editiion, what are the best options for making it bright white in the case?
The NZXT LED strips? Cold Cathode?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> As far as lighting the 600t White editiion, what are the best options for making it bright white in the case?
> The NZXT LED strips? Cold Cathode?


i'd use the led strips that NZXT makes and then a led tube, not the CCFL ones.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> i'd use the led strips that NZXT makes and then a led tube, not the CCFL ones.


So both a LED strip AND a led tube?


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> As far as lighting the 600t White editiion, what are the best options for making it bright white in the case?
> The NZXT LED strips? Cold Cathode?


NZXT sleeved LED kit. There's 2 different sizes. Get the longer one. I think it's 2M. Very easy to install, goes all the way around the case and has 3 different brightness settings. It also comes with 3M stick on clips that you can use but I didn't myself. just stick it around the inside of the sidepanel area of the actual case.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> NZXT sleeved LED kit. There's 2 different sizes. Get the longer one. I think it's 2M. Very easy to install, goes all the way around the case and has 3 different brightness settings. It also comes with 3M stick on clips that you can use but I didn't myself. just stick it around the inside of the sidepanel area of the actual case.


Is that sufficient light to see everything pretty well on the bright setting?


----------



## BIackout

what about these?

http://www.logisyscomputer.com/viewsku.asp?SKUID=ML12WT&DID=LED


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Is that sufficient light to see everything pretty well on the bright setting?


Yes. I have the 2m white LED.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Yes. I have the 2m white LED.


I might buy 2... i want my case to be bright








I could offset them a tad and then it would be really really bright!


----------



## Sending

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> may i have the name of the fan in the back and color? and what uv cathode are those?


The yellow fan is Akasa Viper 120mm.
And the Cathodes are called "Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathoden Twin-Set"


----------



## sausage boy

Finally got her together, just waiting on some white braided cable's to finish it off.


----------



## pvt.joker

hey guys.. just a question. don't have this case, or access to one currently, but i'm looking for dimensions of the front panel mesh piece. Thinking it would be an easy mod to the front of my 700D.
If anyone could let me know here or a PM I'd appreciate it!


----------



## longroadtrip

You guys might be interested in this

It's an amazing 600t build...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> I might buy 2... i want my case to be bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could offset them a tad and then it would be really really bright!


I might buy a second one in red to be installed at the bottom. So you have Heaven and Hell. xD


----------



## Killermod1

Yeah I seen Thirty before that guy really took his time with the case....AMMMaaaaazzzzinnGGGG!!!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I got me some acrylic at Home Hardware for $12.00. It's the same size as my side panel. Since I purchased my windowed panel for my original 600T separately I have a spare side panel to try modding. I even bought some fine metal blades for my jigsaw. I think I'll give it a try this weekend.
> I would like to come up with a different idea for the shape of the window, but I have to say I really like the ones we've been seeing lately, such as the one done by BIackout. That's the shape Corsair should have used to begin with (although with that much metal cut away I bet the side panel will be flimsy compared to the stock panel).
> Any ideas on a cutout shape? I had been thinking about the Corsair Sails, but I don't think I'm skilled enough to pull it off without wrecking the panel.
> 
> 
> 
> Think I could use a dremel to make the cut?
Click to expand...

I don't see why not. Just don't go too fast or the acrylic will melt and rejoin. I'll have to watch for that with the jigsaw too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> I was told to use a steel to make the initial cut so you could have a starting point for the jigsaw. Using a dremel for all of it doesn't give you a fine cut and would leave jagged edges all around (which im sure a jigsaw would too but a less amount). Good luck on the side panel projects to all


I used a Dremel to do a round 120mm fan cutout on another case and it turned out quite well. Don't forget we get to hide the actual cut with trim. I think how well it works is a matter of your skill level with the tool of your choice. I'm no wiz with a jigsaw, so we'll see how funny a job I do. At the very least we should all get a good laugh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> You guys might be interested in this
> 
> It's an amazing 600t build...


That's sweet for sure. Very well put together, nice theme, very minimalist.


----------



## PsYLoR

hi there, thought i'd post up a pic of my x58 system i just rebuilt, still got a few more things to change though.


----------



## Ensamada

psylor - that's a beautiful setup! for some reason, i want orange juice now.


----------



## Narokuu

Pics in the next day or 2, new egg is bringing Christmas early, ill show some neat lighting pics of the 600t!


----------



## Killermod1

PsYLoR That is sick and original every seem to stick to same color scheme, even me!


----------



## jl114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> what about these?
> http://www.logisyscomputer.com/viewsku.asp?SKUID=ML12WT&DID=LED


I use this, just one stick is plenty to light up the case.


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> hi there, thought i'd post up a pic of my x58 system i just rebuilt, still got a few more things to change though.


Gorgoeous ! Is that Mayhems pastel coolant ? Beautiful !


----------



## Egameman

Everyone... I need some advice from you pro's here!!

I'm thinking of changing my color scheme, and I'm stuck between a rock and a crazy place ( like Leonard says to Sheldon)...

*Opt.1*: Clear tubing with my mayhems pastel blueberry and light blue cathodes..Links down below

http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop/en/mayhem-s-pastel/11-mayhem-s-pastel-blue-berry-609224350870.html

https://www.techbay.no/product.html/sunbeam-kald-katode-30cm-bla?category_id=14

*Opt2*: red Uv tubing with red or white coolant, and either red or white leds/cathodes... If u see on my pic, I have some white nzxt cables, and my mobo is black with some red details (asus maximus V gene Z77).

https://www.techbay.no/product.html/primoflex-pro-lrt-slange-3/8id--5/8od-uv-rod?category_id=106

I am SO lost here,...I can't decide...I can't sleep..I can't play a game....







... It's so frustrating !!

So what do y'all think ??

THANK YOU FOR HELPING A FRUSTRATED NORWEGIAN:thumb:


----------



## Sweetleader




----------



## lilj

what radiators are those ?, did you have any trouble mounting the 240 ?


----------



## Sweetleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> what radiators are those ?, did you have any trouble mounting the 240 ?


Koolance 120mm and 240mm and a Phobya 200mm. I had to offset the 240mm 1-2 inches away from the motherboard. Managed to get the screw holes to line up on top though through the mesh grate. I could only fit one fan on top after doing this however.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> hi there, thought i'd post up a pic of my x58 system i just rebuilt, still got a few more things to change though.


Really beautiful case man!
Link for the fan on the 200mm rad??


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Really beautiful case man!
> Link for the fan on the 200mm rad??


the most importan question whats are your temp with that setup?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> hi there, thought i'd post up a pic of my x58 system i just rebuilt, still got a few more things to change though.


whats your temps with that setup thanks/.?


----------



## cruelntention

I see that front 200mm is starting to made to good use on this case!

Looking good to all the new additions!


----------



## lilj

@Sweetleader
can you please take a picture of that for me ?, and why is your 120 radiator so long







, thanks


----------



## Evil Edison

Hi all

Currently putting together a system with a 600T and I had a question regarding the custom side panel from MNPCTech. For anyone who has ordered the version with a 200mm fan opening, what is the likelihood of it conflicting with a good-sized heatsink? Haven't been able to find a pic of the 200mm version online.


----------



## Egameman

I'm considering using the mesh side panel instead of the acrylic, because the acrylic makes so much squealing/cracking noise... and me and the misses can't stand it.

So im wondering if this would be a OK setup , with the 4x120mm fans on the mesh blowing air out...or should they blow air in with dust filters ?

something like *ROBILAR* did on his case.

and YES...I know I have AWESOME paint skills... and no I won't learn you the tricks !


----------



## Darylrese

haha the side mesh MIGHT solve the issue....i dont get creaks in my side panel since i modded my GTX 580. I think it was the fans in the graphics card that caused the noise. Now i only have a waterblock and fan cooling the VRM's, i dont get the noise atall!

Heres some pics of my setup after doing a few mods tonight

















Obviously the side panel is on normally and still no creaking anymore. If you do use the mesh, side fans should be INTAKEs


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha the side mesh MIGHT solve the issue....i dont get creaks in my side panel since i modded my GTX 580. I think it was the fans in the graphics card that caused the noise. Now i only have a waterblock and fan cooling the VRM's, i dont get the noise atall!
> Heres some pics of my setup after doing a few mods tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the side panel is on normally and still no creaking anymore. If you do use the mesh, side fans should be INTAKEs


First thing first, lovely build ! I really like it when ppl use white leds inside the case









Is that a h60? how your cpu temps?

Im considering buying h100 and sell all my wc parts, I never get satisfied...lol. should have bought a bigger case for wc. so thats were the h100 tought comes in...

The creaking comes when I play bf3 or swtor or doing some heavy work on the cpu...I guess it might be the gpu fans... but i think their exhaust.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> I'm considering using the mesh side panel instead of the acrylic, because the acrylic makes so much squealing/cracking noise... and me and the misses can't stand it.
> 
> So im wondering if this would be a OK setup , with the 4x120mm fans on the mesh blowing air out...or should they blow air in with dust filters ?
> 
> something like *ROBILAR* did on his case.
> 
> and YES...I know I have AWESOME paint skills... and no I won't learn you the tricks !


Intake with a dust filter would be best.

Have you tried just tightening the screws on the window?

Adding four fans to the side panel isn't going to make the computer quieter. Do you have multiple video cards or something that requires all those extra fans? I hope you have a good fan controller.


----------



## PsYLoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> whats your temps with that setup thanks/.?


Hey there, that front rad is a magicool 180 and the fan is a silverstone 180mm (was half the price of the 200mm Phobya setup for me)

I have the front rad and top rad exhausting out of the case, the rear fan blows in and I have Demci filter on the door (with no mesh) which suck the cool air into the case and keep dust out.

Temps are 27deg ambient - idle 40-38-39-37 CPU & 35-35 GPU

CPU @ 4.2ghz under Linx (max mem) will hit core temp of 70 and GPU under kombuster will hit around 45-50

CPU @ stock on load core hits 55.


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Intake with a dust filter would be best.
> Have you tried just tightening the screws on the window?
> Adding four fans to the side panel isn't going to make the computer quieter. Do you have multiple video cards or something that requires all those extra fans? I hope you have a good fan controller.


I've tighten the screws









I dont mind noise from fans, but that creaking is like a creaking shoe, it's super annoying

I only have 1 ati 7870, So it's not for the cooling sake. the fan has NEVER been over 38 % usage

I've had ONE other case (of 12 ) that had a window, so to me it..sorta weird. and I hate not having the WC cool perfect( I look at it all the time)..So if I install the mesh and mount fans, I think I will stop looking at it and get grumpy while I'm gaming


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> Hey there, that front rad is a magicool 180 and the fan is a silverstone 180mm (was half the price of the 200mm Phobya setup for me)
> I have the front rad and top rad exhausting out of the case, the rear fan blows in and I have Demci filter on the door (with no mesh) which suck the cool air into the case and keep dust out.
> Temps are 27deg ambient - idle 40-38-39-37 CPU & 35-35 GPU
> CPU @ 4.2ghz under Linx (max mem) will hit core temp of 70 and GPU under kombuster will hit around 45-50
> CPU @ stock on load core hits 55.


55celcius with that Watercooling setup? no thanks! i dont want you feel bad but if im going to spent 250+ dollars in cooling u should get more than that, this its the main reason, i will get H100, and will probably get same temps as you with less money


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> 55celcius with that Watercooling setup? no thanks! i dont want you feel bad but if im going to spent 250+ dollars in cooling u should get more than that, this its the main reason, i will get H100, and will probably get same temps as you with less money


Yeah no offence but that sounds alot:S

Mine is 26 celsius at idle and after 6 hrs of prime95 it's 46 celsius. Good enough for me.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Yeah no offence but that sounds alot:S
> Mine is 26 celsius at idle and after 6 hrs of prime95 it's 46 celsius. Good enough for me.


but i think the pump he has is not strong enough to get the water go fast enough to get cool down, if we go back to the basics in WT, i remember 3-4years ago ppl used to suggest strong pumps in wt setup depending how long your tubings are


----------



## zhouz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> but i think the pump he has is not strong enough to get the water go fast enough to get cool down, if we go back to the basics in WT, i remember 3-4years ago ppl used to suggest strong pumps in wt setup depending how long your tubings are


As long as the fluid is moving the pump is not the problem.


----------



## Sweetleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> @Sweetleader
> can you please take a picture of that for me ?, and why is your 120 radiator so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks






Rad is a little longer because of the housing on it. I like them though. Have a very quality feeling to them.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhouz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> but i think the pump he has is not strong enough to get the water go fast enough to get cool down, if we go back to the basics in WT, i remember 3-4years ago ppl used to suggest strong pumps in wt setup depending how long your tubings are
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the fluid is moving the pump is not the problem.
Click to expand...

NO, A pump should be just powerful enough to move water through the system without allowing it to sit inside a water block for an extended time. If the water moves too slowly, it will not be able to effectively whisk heat away from the chip. If the water moves too quickly, it won't have adequate time to soak up the heat from the water block. more components to cool = stronger pump.

i suggest you to read this, will help you with water cooling basics
http://watercooled-pcs.co.uk/en/guides/pc-water-cooling-basics.html


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> NO, A pump should be just powerful enough to move water through the system without allowing it to sit inside a water block for an extended time. If the water moves too slowly, it will not be able to effectively whisk heat away from the chip. If the water moves too quickly, it won't have adequate time to soak up the heat from the water block. more components to cool = stronger pump.
> i suggest you to read this, will help you with water cooling basics
> http://watercooled-pcs.co.uk/en/guides/pc-water-cooling-basics.html


Yes, the water should not " stand still" in certain areas for long







My pump : 800L/hr...max pressure: 4 meters.. Thats a more than good enough pump for cooling a cpu 2 gpus and even MOSFET or RAM


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> First thing first, lovely build ! I really like it when ppl use white leds inside the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a h60? how your cpu temps?
> Im considering buying h100 and sell all my wc parts, I never get satisfied...lol. should have bought a bigger case for wc. so thats were the h100 tought comes in...
> The creaking comes when I play bf3 or swtor or doing some heavy work on the cpu...I guess it might be the gpu fans... but i think their exhaust.


Thanks mate. My build is coming along nicely









Thats a H50 on my CPU. Its the oldest part in my case. To be honest my 2500k idles at 28c and load is only 69c overclocked to 4.6ghz and thats only in prime....gaming it never really goes about 50c so i cant be bothered to replace it all the time im getting temps like that. I was soooo tempted to replace it for the H100 but i thought whats the point! I would have to buy 2 more push slim fans which are fairly pricy and i have found putting 120mm fans on the top of the case causes a fair bit of noise compared to stock. I have also been tempted by the RASA 240 kit but i really dont trust myself with a custom water kit. Im happy to use sealed all in one units like the H50 but im too scared of a custom kit leaking and killing my expensive hardware. I couldnt afford to replace it if it broke. Ive spent a good £1500+ on this rig.

I also tightened the screws on my side panel slightly, which i believe you have already done. My side panel used to pop and creak and crack all the time but since i have done my GPU mod it seems to have vanished







(or so it seems for now!)


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I will probably invest in some 1/2 id 3/4 Od tubing for my build right now i have 3/8id 1/2" od, but I will have to flush the system as I made a mistake in buying feser fluid instead of going distill with PT nuke and a piece of silver. If I am not mistaken that would be the best bet?
> 
> What seems to be the most durable tubing for tight bends?


there is NO PROOF that a silver coil is working against "dirt in the loop", absolutely none. It's a thing many ppl use and say thei're happy with it. But there is no proof it really works. I would recommend premix.


----------



## Darylrese

flippin jinxed myself its started doing it again now!!!! I have overclocked my 580 more than before, maybe its the extra hot air its producing.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Yes, the water should not " stand still" in certain areas for long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pump : 800L/hr...max pressure: 4 meters.. Thats a more than good enough pump for cooling a cpu 2 gpus and even MOSFET or RAM


wow thats nice hehe


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> wow thats nice hehe


Do I sense sarcasm ?

It's more than enough for my Use Tough I'm considering buying GT ap-15's and a h100.

Just became a student, so I'm not gonna afford to buy gpy waterblocks later, might as well just go for a h100 and don't think about maintenance so much


----------



## dropseaa

+1 for GT ap-15's and h100. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## SeraphIsaiah

Reporting in with a build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247018/build-log-seraph-hunter-white-600t/0_20


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> I've tighten the screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mind noise from fans, but that creaking is like a creaking shoe, it's super annoying
> 
> I only have 1 ati 7870, So it's not for the cooling sake. the fan has NEVER been over 38 % usage
> 
> I've had ONE other case (of 12 ) that had a window, so to me it..sorta weird. and I hate not having the WC cool perfect( I look at it all the time)..So if I install the mesh and mount fans, I think I will stop looking at it and get grumpy while I'm gaming


You could try putting the mesh on without any fans. Maybe that would kill the creaking?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> 55celcius with that Watercooling setup? no thanks! i dont want you feel bad but if im going to spent 250+ dollars in cooling u should get more than that, this its the main reason, i will get H100, and will probably get same temps as you with less money


I seriously doubt an H100 is going to beat an open loop water cooler. It would come close to the cheaper ones (that don't cost much more than the H100), but that's about it. Thicker rad, more robust pump and a res will simply outperform an H100 (unless there is only one loop cooling both the GPU and CPU, and only one rad, but he has two rads). Try using an H100 to cool both the cpu and gpu in your system, and then watch it fail. If you're talking about using two H100s, then you're talking $220 anyway. Plus, his setup is likely cooling his video card memory as well, something the H100 couldn't do. The H100 is pretty sweet, but it's not better than a full loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Yeah no offence but that sounds alot:S
> 
> Mine is 26 celsius at idle and after 6 hrs of prime95 it's 46 celsius. Good enough for me.


His CPU temp is 70c with the overclock. My CPU temp (i5 2500K) is about the same with a 1GHz overclock using the H100. Those are pretty ballpark figures for overclocked i5/i7. Plus his loop includes both video card and CPU. Still though, 70c seems a little high for the cpu with all those rads, but his video card load temp is pretty nice.


----------



## malikq86

Hey Guys,

I really like this case A LOT. However, I do not water cool...is this still a good choice for air cooling?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I really like this case A LOT. However, I do not water cool...is this still a good choice for air cooling?


average, it's best to replace the stock fans and replace the acrylic panel with the mesh to get the best air cooling available on this case.


----------



## Romyo

Quote:


> average, it's best to replace the stock fans and replace the acrylic panel with the mesh to get the best air cooling available on this case.


I agree.
I received my 600t se two weeks ago. To replace the stock fans is a good idea, compared to my "old" haf 922, the 600t is so noisy !
I also feared about my gpu's temps as I'm using the acrylic panel (it's so cute ! <3). But after 2 hours playing bf3 full ultra settings, the hottest card of my gtx 560 ti sli doesn't get over 69°C, which I consider quite good (I'm using my case's standard setup, 1x 200mm front fan as intake, 1x200mm top fan as exhaust, and 1x120mm rear fan as exhaust).


----------



## PsYLoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You could try putting the mesh on without any fans. Maybe that would kill the creaking?
> I seriously doubt an H100 is going to beat an open loop water cooler. It would come close to the cheaper ones (that don't cost much more than the H100), but that's about it. Thicker rad, more robust pump and a res will simply outperform an H100 (unless there is only one loop cooling both the GPU and CPU, and only one rad, but he has two rads). Try using an H100 to cool both the cpu and gpu in your system, and then watch it fail. If you're talking about using two H100s, then you're talking $220 anyway. Plus, his setup is likely cooling his video card memory as well, something the H100 couldn't do. The H100 is pretty sweet, but it's not better than a full loop.
> His CPU temp is 70c with the overclock. My CPU temp (i5 2500K) is about the same with a 1GHz overclock using the H100. Those are pretty ballpark figures for overclocked i5/i7. Plus his loop includes both video card and CPU. Still though, 70c seems a little high for the cpu with all those rads, but his video card load temp is pretty nice.


haha yeah dude i live on the Gold Coast in Australia so its pretty hot here with an ambient of 27deg the is no chance of anything idling at 26deg like Egameman
If I lived in norway I to would idle at 26deg and have a load of probably 50 - thats what I get with AC on anyway
I'm also running an i7 930 @ 4.2Ghz with HT on which means my cpu is always going to have A LOT more heat then an overclocked 2500k
Im cooling a 7970 in that loop to remember.

Also lets get one thing clear I'm talking about CORE temps so when you say you idle at 26 what temps are the rest of your cores?


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> haha yeah dude i live on the Gold Coast in Australia so its pretty hot here with an ambient of 27deg the is no chance of anything idling at 26deg like Egameman
> If I lived in norway I to would idle at 26deg and have a load of probably 50 - thats what I get with AC on anyway
> I'm also running an i7 930 @ 4.2Ghz with HT on which means my cpu is always going to have A LOT more heat then an overclocked 2500k
> Im cooling a 7970 in that loop to remember.
> Also lets get one thing clear I'm talking about CORE temps so when you say you idle at 26 what temps are the rest of your cores?


Dude, how can you say you would get the same temps by living in Norway ? We have the oven ( or however you spell it in english) on all day cuz my wife likes it warm in the house. Outside it's 12 degrees :







but I can understand it's more difficult to cool down the room/house you're living in when your Down Under







(been to sydney).

I'll run Prime again tonight so I can get the core temps, the temp I was referring to was measured by asus software









EDIT: It might be the 7970 that "steals" some capacity there. You might add a 120 mm rad in the back







. I'm not saying the temps are horreible in any way, just to ME,...they were warm. But I can't imagine you're experiencing any trouble from it ofc.

DrJns has a pretty brutal set up, check it out Lots of rads


----------



## PsYLoR

go out side with no socks on, I'll bet i'll last longer then you. haha

i've just come from having everything air cooled and there is no way i'll ever go back, far larger OC's and much better load temps.

To be realistic our whole setup's aren't even comparable and no matter what temps you get you live in a cold climate

I live in a tropical environment its always hot and muggy, boardshorts and singlet, no socks all year around stuff....85+ humidity GET IT.

My temps are pretty good in reality for this climate, my mate in the same room 'lerkah' on this forum has samer temps with a similar setup he has a thick 360 rad though.


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> go out side with no socks on, I'll bet i'll last longer then you. haha
> i've just come from having everything air cooled and there is no way i'll ever go back, far larger OC's and much better load temps.
> To be realistic our whole setup's aren't even comparable and no matter what temps you get you live in a cold climate
> I live in a tropical environment its always hot and muggy, boardshorts and singlet, no socks all year around stuff....85+ humidity GET IT.
> My temps are pretty good in reality for this climate, my mate in the same room 'lerkah' on this forum has samer temps with a similar setup he has a thick 360 rad though.


You'll definitely last longer







! Yeah the temps are neat for that climate, just saying im sure you could achieve better with another rad, but it wouldn't make much difference i think ( as you mentioned your friend has similar temps.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> go out side with no socks on, I'll bet i'll last longer then you. haha
> i've just come from having everything air cooled and there is no way i'll ever go back, far larger OC's and much better load temps.
> To be realistic our whole setup's aren't even comparable and no matter what temps you get you live in a cold climate
> I live in a tropical environment its always hot and muggy, boardshorts and singlet, no socks all year around stuff....85+ humidity GET IT.
> My temps are pretty good in reality for this climate, my mate in the same room 'lerkah' on this forum has samer temps with a similar setup he has a thick 360 rad though.


What do u dont understand that your pump isnt helping your setup? didnt you read my post about it? you have too many componets to cooldown and you have the regular pump that come with your setup and then u added more tubing and rads witch isnt good for a pump that was made just to cooldown the CPU GOT IT?

what i see in front of your case in the optic drive cage its a allin PUMP+RECERVOIR = ALLIN WATERCOOLING SOLUTION

according to what i see you have this one http://www.xoxide.com/xspc-rasa750rs240-watercoolingkit.html ????????????
and u are pretending to have good temps with a allin kit adding more componets + tubing + rads??? HELL NO

*reservoir size determines the overall cooling capacity of your water cooled system. Increasing the reservoir size increases the amount of water in the system which allows for greater heat dissipation.*


----------



## PsYLoR

I have a ddc plus ........


----------



## Egameman

Mayhems aurora settling in....


----------



## bit1der

How did you get this great fluid color?


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bit1der*
> 
> How did you get this great fluid color?


Mayhems aurora extinction green.









http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop/en/mayhem-s-aurora/31-mayhems-aurora-extinction-green-coolant-609224350795.html


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Mayhems aurora extinction green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop/en/mayhem-s-aurora/31-mayhems-aurora-extinction-green-coolant-609224350795.html


please tell me, how its works over a long time =)
i love this fluid


----------



## cruelntention

lol green seems to be the new color as of late. notice protzman is doing a green and white build on his switch.

now...does anyone want my rig?


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> lol green seems to be the new color as of late. notice protzman is doing a green and white build on his switch.
> now...does anyone want my rig?


WHAT ur selling ur 600t build? YYY


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> lol green seems to be the new color as of late. notice protzman is doing a green and white build on his switch.
> 
> now...does anyone want my rig?


Lol, do you want me to do blue and white? Oh wait or red and black?
There is really only like 5 choices MAX you can choose from


----------



## cruelntention

my engagement plans that i had planned for later this year is being pushed up to within the next few weeks. certain events are unfolding that gives me the upper hand on element of surprise. but now that i want to move that up, gives me less of a timeframe to accumulate the funds...and i don't want to finance so toys are the first to go. i can always rebuild a pc...


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Lol, do you want me to do blue and white? Oh wait or red and black?
> There is really only like 5 choices MAX you can choose from


haha no, wasn't dogging it, i like the color choice.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You could try putting the mesh on without any fans. Maybe that would kill the creaking?
> I seriously doubt an H100 is going to beat an open loop water cooler. It would come close to the cheaper ones (that don't cost much more than the H100), but that's about it. Thicker rad, more robust pump and a res will simply outperform an H100 (unless there is only one loop cooling both the GPU and CPU, and only one rad, but he has two rads). Try using an H100 to cool both the cpu and gpu in your system, and then watch it fail. If you're talking about using two H100s, then you're talking $220 anyway. Plus, his setup is likely cooling his video card memory as well, something the H100 couldn't do. The H100 is pretty sweet, but it's not better than a full loop.
> His CPU temp is 70c with the overclock. My CPU temp (i5 2500K) is about the same with a 1GHz overclock using the H100. Those are pretty ballpark figures for overclocked i5/i7. Plus his loop includes both video card and CPU. Still though, 70c seems a little high for the cpu with all those rads, but his video card load temp is pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> haha yeah dude i live on the Gold Coast in Australia so its pretty hot here with an ambient of 27deg the is no chance of anything idling at 26deg like Egameman
> If I lived in norway I to would idle at 26deg and have a load of probably 50 - thats what I get with AC on anyway
> I'm also running an i7 930 @ 4.2Ghz with HT on which means my cpu is always going to have A LOT more heat then an overclocked 2500k
> Im cooling a 7970 in that loop to remember.
> 
> Also lets get one thing clear I'm talking about CORE temps so when you say you idle at 26 what temps are the rest of your cores?
Click to expand...

Actually, I wasn't the one saying what my idle temp is. My 2500K idles at 35c with an ambient of 23c. That's an average across all four cores and with all my fans turned down as low as they will go, and my H100 fans running at about 570 RPM. When I torture it, the load temps will hit about 70c average across four cores. That's a 3.3GHz i5 running at 4.3GHz, with all my fans cranked and my H100 fans (Scythe PWM fans) running at 1900 RPM. I agree that if HT is taken into account it makes your temp a little better. I was just trying to point out that your temp seemed ballpark to me and I doubted an H100 would do better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> I live in a tropical environment its always hot and muggy, boardshorts and singlet, no socks all year around stuff....85+ humidity GET IT.
> My temps are pretty good in reality for this climate, my mate in the same room 'lerkah' on this forum has samer temps with a similar setup he has a thick 360 rad though.


Sounds like Winnipeg during an exceptionally hot summer. I'm not jelly though. You can have your spiders and snakes, I'll take our mosquitoes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> *reservoir size determines the overall cooling capacity of your water cooled system. Increasing the reservoir size increases the amount of water in the system which allows for greater heat dissipation.*


I've heard that before. The funny thing is that I know of some people who have added a res to an H50 and did not get very much temperature difference. We're talking 5c or less. I'm no expert at water cooling, I can only go by what other people have posted. In the H50 example the res didn't make much difference. Another thing to consider is that the H100 can compete with low end open loop solutions, and it has no res either.


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> *reservoir size determines the overall cooling capacity of your water cooled system. Increasing the reservoir size increases the amount of water in the system which allows for greater heat dissipation.*


no matter how big your reservoir, you'll only be "dissipating" heat into your closed loop. it will take longer to reach equilibrium temperature, but your temps will be the same if you run the system long enough. the only way you're truly dissipating heat is through radiators. no other component takes heat out of your closed loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> DrJns has a pretty brutal set up, check it out Lots of rads


thank you, kind sir


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Actually, I wasn't the one saying what my idle temp is. My 2500K idles at 35c with an ambient of 23c. That's an average across all four cores and with all my fans turned down as low as they will go, and my H100 fans running at about 570 RPM. When I torture it, the load temps will hit about 70c average across four cores. That's a 3.3GHz i5 running at 4.3GHz, with all my fans cranked and my H100 fans (Scythe PWM fans) running at 1900 RPM. I agree that if HT is taken into account it makes your temp a little better. I was just trying to point out that your temp seemed ballpark to me and I doubted an H100 would do better.
> Sounds like Winnipeg during an exceptionally hot summer. I'm not jelly though. You can have your spiders and snakes, I'll take our mosquitoes.
> I've heard that before. The funny thing is that I know of some people who have added a res to an H50 and did not get very much temperature difference. We're talking 5c or less. I'm no expert at water cooling, I can only go by what other people have posted. In the H50 example the res didn't make much difference. Another thing to consider is that the H100 can compete with low end open loop solutions, and it has no res either.


i know what u mean, but those Allin water cooling are made to cool 1 component AKA CPU. and it will be enough for that, but that guy has 2rad in the loop and added the HD7970 to it, and if you take into account that his ALLIN WT its made just to cool the CPU not the entire system therefore the reason why he is getting poor perfomance. lol 5C its not a big difference? just by increasing the size of your reservoir? are you kidding me? we are talking about CPU even 2c its a good margin. those 5C can help him to archive a better OC or even better lifespan on his PC


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED*

Welcome to all the new members.

We are approaching 1,000,000 views, so I just want to say *THANK YOU* to all the members for making this possible, and keep posting those hot rigs.


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> please tell me, how its works over a long time =)
> i love this fluid


Will do !

Will add that I'm gonna change to a todd smaller reservoir, it looks idiotiv with my res in the case

And get bigger tubing


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i know what u mean, but those Allin water cooling are made to cool 1 component AKA CPU. and it will be enough for that, but that guy has 2rad in the loop and added the HD7970 to it, and if you take into account that his ALLIN WT its made just to cool the CPU not the entire system therefore the reason why he is getting poor perfomance. lol 5C its not a big difference? just by increasing the size of your reservoir? are you kidding me? we are talking about CPU even 2c its a good margin. those 5C can help him to archive a better OC or even better lifespan on his PC


My average core temps went from 30 to 26 when I cganged reservoir...Note that I also changed pump and to a different coolant brand (Ekoolant to Mayhems)


----------



## djriful

I've made some mod on the bare chassis of 600T last night and I didn't bother to repaint anyway due it's all under the plastic cover.

3930k + H100 + 4.7Ghz = Max temp 62'C @100% load on all cores. (not bad on H100 + noise level)

GT AP15 + fan profile *3* - decibel ??... Let say only a slight louder than profile *1* due to the redesigned setup.

I am impressed. More photo tonight when I get off work.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I've made some mod on the bare chassis of 600T last night and I didn't bother to repaint anyway due it's all under the plastic cover.
> 
> 3930k + H100 + 4.7Ghz = Max temp 62'C @100% load on all cores. (not bad on H100 + noise level)
> GT AP15 + fan profile *3* - decibel ??... Let say only a slight louder than profile *1* due to the redesigned setup.
> 
> I am impressed. More photo tonight when I get off work.


I want to see this! And would like to know what Vcore you are running, along with ambient temps. My H100 is ~80c when I crank it up to 4.7.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Will do !
> Will add that I'm gonna change to a todd smaller reservoir, it looks idiotiv with my res in the case
> And get bigger tubing


i'll trade you resevoirs, i want your bigger one, i believe mine is 100ml?


----------



## juneau78

hi guys, long time i haven't visited here.
just want to share this link from mdpc, might've inspired y'all

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2012/project-30/project-30.html


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> My average core temps went from 30 to 26 when I cganged reservoir...Note that I also changed pump and to a different coolant brand (Ekoolant to Mayhems)


THANKS, there are ppl right here they think that wouldn't make any difference... and in fact it does.


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> THANKS, there are ppl right here they think that wouldn't make any difference... and in fact it does.


Considering the amount of variables that went into his switch (including the possibility that he measured at a different time of day, boosted his A/C, or left a window open), you're right; I'm still not a believer. Run for long enough, a bigger reservoir will yield the same temps as a smaller one. I'll defer to my earlier post.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Considering the amount of variables that went into his switch (including the possibility that he measured at a different time of day, boosted his A/C, or left a window open), you're right; I'm still not a believer. Run for long enough, a bigger reservoir will yield the same temps as a smaller one. I'll defer to my earlier post.


Lol, men he upgraded the pump and reservoir and got a nice improvement, there is a guy with the h100 getting beter temp than the guy I suggested to upgrade pump and reservoir, h100 outperforming a custom loop with double rad? Something its really wrong with that guy setup


----------



## djriful

*My new results of having H100 in 600T modded. It used get high up 72-77'C on load.*



*Less noise and more airflow, why not?*



*Use a dremel and cut the whole top off precisely.*



*Perfectly fit.*



*Corner cut off and the ledge was in the way.*



*Interior: So instead of having those fans pull, they are **now push*

*which is more effective + no more grill in between. (placebo effect?)*

*If I am not mistaken, GT AP-15 works best in push on radiator.*



*Thanks!*


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Lol, men he upgraded the pump and reservoir and got a nice improvement, there is a guy with the h100 getting beter temp than the guy I suggested to upgrade pump and reservoir, h100 outperforming a custom loop with double rad? Something its really wrong with that guy setup


I agree there is something wrong with his setup. But where are you guessing heat goes when absorbed in the CPU water block? Into the water, right? If you had 10 gallons of water in your loop and no radiators, the water would continue to increase in temperature until it matched that of the CPU block. Why? Because heat is not being taken OUT of the loop. The ONLY thing in [most] water cooling setups that actually removes heat from the loop is a radiator.

Increasing the amount of water in your loop will increase the amount of time it takes for that water to warm up/cool down to the equilibrium temperature; increasing the amount of heat in the loop (e.g., GPUs, CPUs, ram blocks, etc) will increase the equilibrium temperature; and increasing the amount of heat dissipation (i.e., radiators and fans) will decrease that equilibrium temperature.

You're wrong, Mr. Condescending.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> *My new results of having H100 in 600T modded. It used get high up 72-77'C on load.*


That's some great work. I'm especially impressed by the clean cut around the front 200mm.


----------



## PsYLoR

you talking about my setup still?


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> you talking about my setup still?


I'm not sure, to be honest. I just went from his description. I just checked out your rig and it looks sweet! That's a great fluid color.


----------



## PsYLoR

Thanks, it meyhem's pastel, I believe he thinks my temps are high,

I think, with my oc with minimal rads, fans only in pull, no cutting of case and very high ambient its not to bad for an i7 930 ht on @ 4.2ghz to reach a max core temp of 70 after a few hours of linx.

Yes i know i can improve my temps by adding fans in pull or more rad space but that wasn't really the point of my build.


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> I think, with my oc with minimal rads, fans only in pull, no cutting of case and very high ambient *its not to bad* for an i7 930 ht on @ 4.2ghz to reach a max core temp of 70 after a few hours of linx.


I agree.


----------



## Killermod1

Nice Cutting man ,congrats!
*Less noise and more airflow, why not?*


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey all!

Hopefully next week I will be able to join the club by posting pictures of my new system.

For the moment this will be the setup:

CORSAIR 600T WHITE FULL TOWER ATX
PREMIUM CARD READER
CORSAIR CML8GX3M2A1600C9W 8gb vengeance white
2x SAPPHIRE HD7870 2GB GDDR5
MSI Z77A-GD65 DDR3 SOCKET 1155 INTEL® Z77
INTEL CORE I5 3750K
CORSAIR H80 HYDRO SERIES CPU COOLER
CORSAIR HX750 ADVANCED HIGH PERFORMANCE POWER SUPPLY LINE FOR THE ENTHUSIAST PC (CMPSU-750HXEU)

I'll leave the stock fans and see if I'll change them afterwards. I won't be assembling the system myself though, just the harddrives and redo cables (white ones)

Should I instal extra fans? I would use the window in the case and not the mesh.

thx


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I've made some mod on the bare chassis of 600T last night and I didn't bother to repaint anyway due it's all under the plastic cover.
> 
> 3930k + H100 + 4.7Ghz = Max temp 62'C @100% load on all cores. (not bad on H100 + noise level)
> GT AP15 + fan profile *3* - decibel ??... Let say only a slight louder than profile *1* due to the redesigned setup.
> 
> I am impressed. More photo tonight when I get off work.


Sounds very good


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> i'll trade you resevoirs, i want your bigger one, i believe mine is 100ml?


Yours are 80 I think







I have it in the box here somehwere, I can measure it later:

Bah.... Just took a peak at what it will cost me to change tubings, leds, new GT.ap 15's, fittings and coolant.. 500 dollars Oo... or 2500 NOK ... Thid is why I'm considering buying a h100 and some red leds...


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Trying to mount a second H100 in the case while getting it to fit on a GTX560 Ti.

Help.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Yours are 80 I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it in the box here somehwere, I can measure it later:
> Bah.... Just took a peak at what it will cost me to change tubings, leds, new GT.ap 15's, fittings and coolant.. 500 dollars Oo... or 2500 NOK ... Thid is why I'm considering buying a h100 and some red leds...


don't do it!!! lol, i went from a h80 GT-15 P/P set up (which i believe the h100 only has a 1-3* difference?!) to full WC, much more happier...except for the cost lol


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> don't do it!!! lol, i went from a h80 GT-15 P/P set up (which i believe the h100 only has a 1-3* difference?!) to full WC, much more happier...except for the cost lol


well i believe that eventually cpu will not be as hot as they are today... and i think a H100 will be more than enough to cool new architecture. and of couse LESS MONEY... at the same time i think FULL WT should be used only if u want to get your pc looks BADASS


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well i believe that eventually cpu will not be as hot as they are today... and i think a H100 will be more than enough to cool new architecture. and of couse LESS MONEY... at the same time i think FULL WT should be used only if u want to get your pc looks BADASS


this is true, however, unless i read it wrong, the new IB procs run hotter when overclocked than the SB procs does.

but yes, watercooling does give the awesomeness factor to a build, which really wasn't my main concern. Frankly i was tired of having gaming sessions for like 2 hrs and my room turning into a sauna. However, i do see the cost factor in having a closed loop system vs full WC.


----------



## LittleDS

Hi,

I just built up my system yesterday using 600T.

I don't even have time to enjoy it, then the fan controller stopped working.

I requested RMA and corsair said they would ship the replacement fan controller to me.

I just don't know how to remove the front, rear and top panel.

Is there any instruction for it?

Thank you so much.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

16'C Idle and 40'C load temps with a GTX560 Ti and a H100 now.










Need to fix the mounting for the fans. Put them behind the radiator. Then it will be perfect.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleDS*
> 
> Hi,
> I just built up my system yesterday using 600T.
> I don't even have time to enjoy it, then the fan controller stopped working.
> I requested RMA and corsair said they would ship the replacement fan controller to me.
> I just don't know how to remove the front, rear and top panel.
> Is there any instruction for it?
> Thank you so much.


no instructions. there are a few picture guides waaaay back in this thread. Start by pulling off both side panels and the top mesh. Then you can see the faceplate tabs. Basically, the face pops off, there are 3 tabs on each side holding it on. Start at the bottom and work your way up. Once you have that off, you will see the attachment points for the fan controller section.

Did you have a black one? want to sell the broken controller? I'm looking for a black one for a project, and a broken one would be just fine









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 16'C Idle and 40'C load temps with a GTX560 Ti and a H100 now.


Nice work man, these closed loop cooler are really awesome for GPU duty!


----------



## LittleDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> no instructions. there are a few picture guides waaaay back in this thread. Start by pulling off both side panels and the top mesh. Then you can see the faceplate tabs. Basically, the face pops off, there are 3 tabs on each side holding it on. Start at the bottom and work your way up. Once you have that off, you will see the attachment points for the fan controller section.
> Did you have a black one? want to sell the broken controller? I'm looking for a black one for a project, and a broken one would be just fine


Thanks for your guide. I have successfully removed the front panel. When I receive the replacement controller, I will remove the rest parts.
I bought the white one. How are you going to use the broken controller? You wanna repair it?


----------



## Erik in sac

cool, glad you got it off.









for the controller, I have a white one too, I wanted to do a black one there. I would just repair or swap guts with mine lol. Sorry yours broke but at least corsair has great service


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> cool, glad you got it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the controller, I have a white one too, I wanted to do a black one there. I would just repair or swap guts with mine lol. Sorry yours broke but at least corsair has great service


This is true, for a while corsair was requiring you send the whole case back!


----------



## Doc1355

Some better cable managment,the new sleeved psu mounted and uv cathodes changed to uv flexlight!!!


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> this is true, however, unless i read it wrong, the new IB procs run hotter when overclocked than the SB procs does.
> but yes, watercooling does give the awesomeness factor to a build, which really wasn't my main concern. Frankly i was tired of having gaming sessions for like 2 hrs and my room turning into a sauna. However, i do see the cost factor in having a closed loop system vs full WC.


WooT? hotter? 

Just put an order for:

3 meters of primoflex 1/2-3/4 tubing
2 x 50 cm,led strips red
1 bottle of Mayhems h20 clear premix
7 barbs 1/4--1/2
1 1/2barb 90 degrees angle
8 clamps
1x120x30mm radiator
3x Genteltyphoons AP-15
Artic Silver 5 TIM

all to be included with some of the kit I already have









If this doesnt get nice and kewl for my cpu I'm gonna sell the whole damn thing, buy a mac and only game Castleville and Wordfeud for the rest of my life









So no H100 for me...







!


----------



## Darylrese

OH.MY.GOD!!!! Check that build out...its IMMENSE!!!! Im in love with that panel hiding the disk drives and the PSU. TOTALLY EPIC. Love how the writing lights up too.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OH.MY.GOD!!!! Check that build out...its IMMENSE!!!! Im in love with that panel hiding the disk drives and the PSU. TOTALLY EPIC. Love how the writing lights up too.


Ηaha thanks man!


----------



## Darylrese

how on earth did you make all that? It looks factory fitted! Incredible. Love the clear perspex side panel too.


----------



## Egameman

F******* amazing...kudos for laying so much work, effort and passion into it ! I might steal the "cage thingy" one day !


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> WooT? hotter?
> Just put an order for:
> 3 meters of primoflex 1/2-3/4 tubing
> 2 x 50 cm,led strips red
> 1 bottle of Mayhems h20 clear premix
> 7 barbs 1/4--1/2
> 1 1/2barb 90 degrees angle
> 8 clamps
> 1x120x30mm radiator
> 3x Genteltyphoons AP-15
> Artic Silver 5 TIM
> all to be included with some of the kit I already have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesnt get nice and kewl for my cpu I'm gonna sell the whole damn thing, buy a mac and only game Castleville and Wordfeud for the rest of my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no H100 for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


ohhhh la la la, you'll have to post a pic of that mayhems clear when it's in the tubes. i'm not exactly happy with how the clear primoflex tube makes my water look...dusty (i've flushed multiple times)


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> F******* amazing...kudos for laying so much work, effort and passion into it ! I might steal the "cage thingy" one day !


Thank you man! Feel free to take as many ideas you wish


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> ohhhh la la la, you'll have to post a pic of that mayhems clear when it's in the tubes. i'm not exactly happy with how the clear primoflex tube makes my water look...dusty (i've flushed multiple times)


Will do







hmm.. I can't say I'm familiar with the tubing getting dusty.. I've hard the clear and the red uv, never had any problems with it. I was thinking of Tygon but it's so sticky and heard alot of mixed experiences with it.

The only thing I'm unsecure about is wich screws to use to mount the 120 rad. I will mount the fans as exhaust, pushing air trough the rad. And use regular m3 screws for it, but I don't know the length of the screws I need to mount the rad to the case on the mesh side of the panel.

Any tips ?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm.. I can't say I'm familiar with the tubing getting dusty.. I've hard the clear and the red uv, never had any problems with it. I was thinking of Tygon but it's so sticky and heard alot of mixed experiences with it.
> The only thing I'm unsecure about is wich screws to use to mount the 120 rad. I will mount the fans as exhaust, pushing air trough the rad. And use regular m3 screws for it, but I don't know the length of the screws I need to mount the rad to the case on the mesh side of the panel.
> Any tips ?


for a P/P config on your 120 rad....hoping the rad width is the same as an h80, you'll need 6x32x1-1/4 size screws. if its like the ex rad size that xspc makes, i'm not sure.

lol i'm an idiot, you said you were mounting it to the mesh side panel...i would think that any of the screws that is on the rear fan would into the mesh and be able to screw into the rad itself.?


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Some better cable managment,the new sleeved psu mounted and uv cathodes changed to uv flexlight!!!


Still one of my favorites, thanks for the update


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Still one of my favorites, thanks for the update


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Some better cable managment,the new sleeved psu mounted and uv cathodes changed to uv flexlight!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol saw this first and had a blonde moment....thought to myself "damn...where the hell are his cables? dude did an amazing job at hiding the cables" then my brain caught up with me and i felt like i needed to go play on the highway since i was so stupid.

very nice set up as always.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Sorted out the second H100. It's now completely silent except for the two pumps. Slight noise.



Done for now.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> Sorted out the second H100. It's now completely silent except for the two pumps. Slight noise.
> Done for now.


how's the temp for the card?

too bad you can't consolidate those drives and get rid of the hdd cages to help air flow.


----------



## Darylrese

i have my gpu radiator placed at the front of my case...the 200mm fan feeds it nice cold air but when gaming the radiator dumps warm / hot air into the case...anyone got any bright ideas where else i could mount it to get rid of the warm air? ...It wont reach to the top of the case, already tried!!

I could buy a H100 for my CPU i guess then that would free up the 120mm on the rear but i dont really want to spend another £90 on a closed loop


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> how's the temp for the card?
> too bad you can't consolidate those drives and get rid of the hdd cages to help air flow.


Earlier today it was 16'C idle and 40'C load at 950Mhz. It's at 1066Mhz now with 2350 on the memory. Temps are 27'C idle and 58'C load.
Also, one step ahead of you with the drives. I'll remove the top cage and leave just the SSD and a 640GB caviar black and maybe a 500GB Scorpio Blue too if it doesn't add to the noise.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Still one of my favorites, thanks for the update


^ this

I'm wondering if the shrouds make for better cooling...


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> Sorted out the second H100. It's now completely silent except for the two pumps. Slight noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done for now.


You PSU is upside down. The fan should be facing down.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> You PSU is upside down. The fan should be facing down.


I prefer the way it looks with the fan facing up. It makes no difference to temps anyway. According to Tom Logan


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> for a P/P config on your 120 rad....hoping the rad width is the same as an h80, you'll need 6x32x1-1/4 size screws. if its like the ex rad size that xspc makes, i'm not sure.
> lol i'm an idiot, you said you were mounting it to the mesh side panel...i would think that any of the screws that is on the rear fan would into the mesh and be able to screw into the rad itself.?


The stock fans screws for the 120mm fans are humongously big for the rad

But thnx for the tip on the screws I can't runa push pull, no clerance between the 240 rad and the 120 rad(with fan).







....

And as as always ( after what I see people write...) my store is also out of the AP-15 VERY popular those fans...


----------



## zhouz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> i have my gpu radiator placed at the front of my case...the 200mm fan feeds it nice cold air but when gaming the radiator dumps warm / hot air into the case...anyone got any bright ideas where else i could mount it to get rid of the warm air? ...It wont reach to the top of the case, already tried!!
> I could buy a H100 for my CPU i guess then that would free up the 120mm on the rear but i dont really want to spend another £90 on a closed loop


Just mount your H50 up top then you can put your gpu cooler where the H50 was, on back. You dont have to have to use an H100 to mount your cpu rad up top


----------



## autoxspeed7

hey everyone,

Seeing if anyone here could help with this.

I need al little help here with my first water cooling loop. i have a Corsair 600T and i am going to put the 200mm rad in the front of the case with a push pull setup. This leads me to my first of a few problems which is mounting two of 200mm nzxt fans (http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10435/fan-686/NZXT_FN-200_200mm_x_30mm_High_Performance_Case_Fan_-_1300_RPM.html.)

I have one mounted but i do know how to get the second one mounted since it only comes with one bracket that fits this fan. So i need help in finding a grill or something to mount the other one on the other side.

Next is how are all of you guys mounting the rad and fans to the front of the corsair 600T case?

Thanks to everyone for there help with this one i could use it ASAP


----------



## Killermod1

You already have the rad cover as a template so just use that and get you a piece of aluminum,dremel,drill,and cut your self. It's only a square shape with a couple of holes drilled into it ,shouldnt be that difficult. After that just paint it or powder coat it. If yours dont look that good place it in the front of the rad you wont be able to see it sandwiched between front fan and rad. Just a suggestion.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> The stock fans screws for the 120mm fans are humongously big for the rad
> But thnx for the tip on the screws I can't runa push pull, no clerance between the 240 rad and the 120 rad(with fan).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> And as as always ( after what I see people write...) my store is also out of the AP-15 VERY popular those fans...


look at the noiseblockers fans, my roommate grabbed 2 of them and spec wise they're 1db quieter but have a lower cfm. if your rads are optimized for low flow you really can't go wrong with either, but there is alternatives. if i don't sell this dang system i may switch over to the NB's (plus they are dead sexy and pre-sleeved)


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autoxspeed7*
> 
> hey everyone,
> Seeing if anyone here could help with this.
> I need al little help here with my first water cooling loop. i have a Corsair 600T and i am going to put the 200mm rad in the front of the case with a push pull setup. This leads me to my first of a few problems which is mounting two of 200mm nzxt fans (http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10435/fan-686/NZXT_FN-200_200mm_x_30mm_High_Performance_Case_Fan_-_1300_RPM.html.)
> I have one mounted but i do know how to get the second one mounted since it only comes with one bracket that fits this fan. So i need help in finding a grill or something to mount the other one on the other side.
> Next is how are all of you guys mounting the rad and fans to the front of the corsair 600T case?
> Thanks to everyone for there help with this one i could use it ASAP


if you're getting the phobya 200mm rad, it will come with 2 inserts, 1 is for mounting it to the case/fan, and the other is for the numerous 200mm fans that are on the market that has different mounts. if that insert doesn't match you can easily drill a hole for it.

to mount it, if you take the front bezel off you'll see a horizontal slit right above the fan grill that you can use the screws that are included in the phobya (i didn't know this and drilled a hole thru my case lol) once you get that, you're golden. of course plan and measure first to make sure it's mounted how you want and with ease of routing the tubing.

Good luck!


----------



## Killermod1

Measure twice, cut once...NEVER FAILS LOL


----------



## Killermod1

Finished my interior covers but painted it flat black and it looks horrible ,to flat... Is the black on the case a satin black or do they apply some type of semi-gloss help anyone? What is the best black to match the interior? Oh and special thanks to Matan11 for the blueprints!


----------



## BIackout

uh...not to be a stickler but... i provided the blueprints... lol. I even uploaded the file for anyone to have! I created a lot of it in autocad, by myself... I worked off of a very basic front and top design that I got off the internet. Check my pictures if u dont believe me


----------



## Killermod1

Well many thanks to you as well my friend!


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> uh...not to be a stickler but... i provided the blueprints... lol. I even uploaded the file for anyone to have! I created a lot of it in autocad, by myself... I worked off of a very basic front and top design that I got off the internet. Check my pictures if u dont believe me


I did mention I love your case window did I?


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> look at the noiseblockers fans, my roommate grabbed 2 of them and spec wise they're 1db quieter but have a lower cfm. if your rads are optimized for low flow you really can't go wrong with either, but there is alternatives. if i don't sell this dang system i may switch over to the NB's (plus they are dead sexy and pre-sleeved)


like these=)?

http://techbay.no/product.html/noiseblocker-vifte-multiframe-m12-ps-pwm-120x25?category_id=93


----------



## Darylrese

Upgraded to H100 today and finished off my GPU Mod:







The AP-15's in the top mesh are whistling a little a bit like a high pitches buzzing noise...they are connected up to the fan controller so i can stop it but i guess ill have to look at removing the mesh if it doesnt get any better! Also the rear exaust fans are whistling too, especially the externally mounted pull fan.

My i5 2500k now idles at 24c and under load sits about 58c in IBT. GPU idles at 26c and under load sits around 58c with a 1GHZ core overclocked GTX 580


----------



## kpeezy

Do you think a single TFC Triebwerk 55mm fan could outperform a 25mm/35mm push/pull setup? Interested to hear people's thoughts as I don't think I could fit two 55mm fans in push/pull. I'm using an H50.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> like these=)?
> http://techbay.no/product.html/noiseblocker-vifte-multiframe-m12-ps-pwm-120x25?category_id=93


exactly those sir


----------



## autoxspeed7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> uh...not to be a stickler but... i provided the blueprints... lol. I even uploaded the file for anyone to have! I created a lot of it in autocad, by myself... I worked off of a very basic front and top design that I got off the internet. Check my pictures if u dont believe me


ok i have to ask do you have a write up on how you did your case window that this is awesome. I think it is what the case should of came with.

thanks man


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Upgraded to H100 today and finished off my GPU Mod:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AP-15's in the top mesh are whistling a little a bit like a high pitches buzzing noise...they are connected up to the fan controller so i can stop it but i guess ill have to look at removing the mesh if it doesnt get any better! Also the rear exaust fans are whistling too, especially the externally mounted pull fan.
> My i5 2500k now idles at 24c and under load sits about 58c in IBT. GPU idles at 26c and under load sits around 58c with a 1GHZ core overclocked GTX 580


If you get a whistling noise in the top mesh just cut out the plastic supports in the mesh. I didn't have the proper equipment so I used an old knife and heated it up till red hot and it made clean cuts.

Upside is less noise and more airflow, and looks a lot better. Here's a link to the post I made of it.


----------



## bah73

Hey guys here is a pic of my watercooled 600T.There are some more pics here. =[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/58...-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/20230][/URL] and here. =[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/20...01467/official-computer-room-pics/23200][/URL]


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> Hey guys here is a pic of my watercooled 600T.There are some more pics here. =[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/58...-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/20230][/URL] and here. =[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/20...01467/official-computer-room-pics/23200][/URL]


Looks good man!

Update to mine, (this pictures wre taken with an android, sorry they aren't that great)

New H-100, Logiys 12" 18 LED sun strip (looks beautiful imo) and a Corsair Force GT 120g SSD.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> Hey guys here is a pic of my watercooled 600T.There are some more pics here. =[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/58...-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/20230][/URL] and here. =[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/20...01467/official-computer-room-pics/23200][/URL]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


loving where you put the pump/res combo, also thought about putting it right up underneath the 5.25" bay, very nice build, like the black/red theme
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Looks good man!
> Update to mine, (this pictures wre taken with an android, sorry they aren't that great)
> New H-100, Logiys 12" 18 LED sun strip (looks beautiful imo) and a Corsair Force GT 120g SSD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks hot! like the temperature hot! beautiful build, really wish corsair would come out with a version 2 of the side panel with an over size window


----------



## Darylrese

guys with 600t and a H100....Did you cut out the top mesh? Mine is making a whistling / whining noise on my AP15's up top and also the ones on the rear and its driving me nuts! any suggestions?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> guys with 600t and a H100....Did you cut out the top mesh? Mine is making a whistling / whining noise on my AP15's up top and also the ones on the rear and its driving me nuts! any suggestions?


Cut out the plastic supports, not the mesh itself. That should removed the whistling noise.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> guys with 600t and a H100....Did you cut out the top mesh? Mine is making a whistling / whining noise on my AP15's up top and also the ones on the rear and its driving me nuts! any suggestions?


Or this.

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/5990#post_17066377


----------



## rctrucker

I'm actually thinking of doing the same mod when I get my dremel in this weekend. Not sure If I will merely remove the mesh, or cut it for the H100 to fit.

The temptation of custom loop is strong...


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I'm actually thinking of doing the same mod when I get my dremel in this weekend. Not sure If I will merely remove the mesh, or cut it for the H100 to fit.
> The temptation of custom loop is strong...


do it do it do it do it do it do it do it


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> do it do it do it do it do it do it do it


The temptation is strong, but the wallet is thin and weak.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Hi guys,

i want to buy a BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan, but i dont know how it fit on my 200mm Phobya rad.
What do you think?

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Ueber-140mm-Luefter/BitFenix-Spectre-PRO-200mm-Luefter-all-black::17898.html


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> Hi guys,
> i want to buy a BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan, but i dont know how it fit on my 200mm Phobya rad.
> What do you think?
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Ueber-140mm-Luefter/BitFenix-Spectre-PRO-200mm-Luefter-all-black::17898.html


I might get one as well later. The current one still not strong enough to push air around and it makes too much noise at high 900RPM.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> The temptation is strong, but the wallet is thin and weak.


^^this


----------



## ssgtnubb

lmao lol


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I might get one as well later. The current one still not strong enough to push air around and it makes too much noise at high 900RPM.


i can control it on my alphacool heatmaster, but do you know a better one?
quiet and good for push config?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> i can control it on my alphacool heatmaster, but do you know a better one?
> quiet and good for push config?


I am using my Sabertooth X79 built in fan controller (Thermal Radar). Also I can use my 600T fan controller but I had to install resistors to reduce the speed.

I am about to checkout a Bitfenix Spectre Pro BFF-LPRO-20025R-RP 200MM Red LED Case Fan 900 RPM 148.72 CFM 27.5 dbA


----------



## Evil Edison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I am about to checkout a _Bitfenix Spectre Pro BFF-LPRO-20025R-RP 200MM Red LED Case Fan 900 RPM 148.72 CFM 27.5 dbA_


I got a blue Spectre Pro for my intake fan and I'm very happy with it. Nice and quiet and good air. Just to note, I was going to put one up top too but it's too thick to fit without some serious modifications. Having a custom side panel made so I will put the extra 200 there instead.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Edison*
> 
> I got a blue Spectre Pro for my intake fan and I'm very happy with it. Nice and quiet and good air. Just to note, I was going to put one up top too but it's too thick to fit without some serious modifications. Having a custom side panel made so I will put the extra 200 there instead.


Also very happy with my Bitfenix 200mm white.

I have all my case fans on the 600t controller and my H100 fans are 100% all the time.


----------



## beefcrinkle

Im finishg up a build and thinking about adding a h100 to it. But i would like to do push pull. Has any one mounted it on the inside with slim fans on the push and oem fans on the pull (witch would be under the top mesh). if a slim line is about half the thickness i might not run into any clearance issues with the ram slots but just not sure how well they work.

any input would be great!


----------



## Killermod1

Dont bother with the push/pull config only difference in temps are a couple degrees. I'd put the fans in push though ,lower temps... and if you search this thread you see that if you offset the rad by placing it towards you in the interior using 5 screws instead of all eight you will be able to squeeze in between the memory and the top of the case.http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/4360#post_15798177 As a matter of fact Ive done it for you!http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/id/761732/album/596769


----------



## Evil Edison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beefcrinkle*
> 
> Im finishg up a build and thinking about adding a h100 to it. But i would like to do push pull. Has any one mounted it on the inside with slim fans on the push and oem fans on the pull (witch would be under the top mesh). if a slim line is about half the thickness i might not run into any clearance issues with the ram slots but just not sure how well they work.
> any input would be great!


I got fed up trying to make the H100 work with my case/motherboard. If you mount the fans under the top mesh, you'll probably want to get a dremel and do some surgery on the mesh. I found that when I installed fans there, they created a godawful humming sound b/c of air blowing against the plastic supports of the mesh (some people cut some of the supports out). Slim fans may work for you inside the case (on my motherboard they would have still conflicted with my CPU power plug) but they will definitely add more noise (and the H100 will already be adding more noise over a traditional fan/heatsink thanks to the pump).

Anyhow, I'm sure there are many, many people on here who can guide you to make it work one way or another if you're bound and determined. I ended up going with a fan/heatsink that is a lot quieter and performs as well as the H100 (especially if it's just in push config).


----------



## Darylrese

Just tried my H100 as intake and its knocked about 5c off my load temps. Also the annoying high pitched noise and fan noise has gone and i can run my AP15's at full speed and the noise level is much much better!







Just need to work out the airflow in my case now...

If any of you can help me with that. check out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1250024/help-with-600t-airflow


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm so excited ordered the case and all the stuff that goes in it yesterday. Hopefully I'll be getting it by the end of the week. I do have a question though.

I'll be getting i5 3570k with H80 cooling on a msi Z77a-GD65
HD 7870 in crossfire. Are the standard fans going to cool the hardware enough or do I need to change the fans?

Thanks


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Here's a more detailed look on the mesh support removal.









If you remove all of the plastic support it doesn't look as good I think. Anyway, I found using a red hot knife works for me..


----------



## jdangond

updated rig with 200 rad and some quick disconnects.

Before:


After:


----------



## autotroph

And a new PSU.


----------



## Killermod1

Cases looking good +REP to DARKCYDE this thread never gets old!!!!


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm so excited ordered the case and all the stuff that goes in it yesterday. Hopefully I'll be getting it by the end of the week. I do have a question though.
> 
> I'll be getting i5 3570k with H80 cooling on a msi Z77a-GD65
> HD 7870 in crossfire. Are the standard fans going to cool the hardware enough or do I need to change the fans?
> 
> Thanks


Depends on what you're preference is, I'd get rid of the stock fans and replace all 120's with gt ap-14/15's or noise blockers.

For the video cards if they're the ones that push hot air out the back you should be okay however I'd still mount a 120 in front of the cards to allow air to cool them as well


----------



## rck1984

Gonna pick up a white Corsair Graphite 600T tomorrow, replacing my ugly and noisy HAF 922.
Also bringing a SSD home and a custom watercooling loop next week. Should be a nice upgrade


----------



## Darylrese

whats the best replacement for the front 200mm intake fan? Im looking for something with white LED's and quieter than the stock fan and also better CFM


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Gonna pick up a white Corsair Graphite 600T tomorrow, replacing my ugly and noisy HAF 922.
> Also bringing a SSD home and a custom watercooling loop next week. Should be a nice upgrade


What ssd?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beefcrinkle*
> 
> Im finishg up a build and thinking about adding a h100 to it. But i would like to do push pull. Has any one mounted it on the inside with slim fans on the push and oem fans on the pull (witch would be under the top mesh). if a slim line is about half the thickness i might not run into any clearance issues with the ram slots but just not sure how well they work.
> 
> any input would be great!


I agree, don't go put of your way for push/pull on the H100. It has a very slim rad and the difference will only be a couple of degrees c at the most. Also, don't waste your money on those slim fans. They're completely useless on a rad.

The difference between push and pull will be minimum as well, depending on the RPMs of the fans. You can google push vs pull, but from what I've seen the difference is fairly minor. This does depend on the fan you're using, and some people testing have said that they got slightly different results depending on the RPM the fans were operating at (I believe the test showed better results from pull at high RPM and better results from push at lower RPM) - but that particular study was using 30mm fans.

If I had room in my case, I would use push/pull just for the hell of it. However, if I had a lot of modding to do for push/pull, considering everything I've learned over the last year, I don't think I would bother now. I was using push/pull when I had a socket 775 motherboard, and it worked well but unfortunately I didn't bother testing push/pull vs just push or pull in the 600T case.

As for the H100 itself, I never have gotten the noise some people complain about when mounting the fans in the fan compartment up top. However, when I installed my i5 motherboard, I changed my H100 setup so the rad is in the top and the fans inside the main case. The fans on my video cards are easily WAY noisier than the H100 fans were. Now I'm using Scythe 1900 RPM PWM fans and they work well and are a little less noisy than the stock fans, but not much. I never experienced any noise from the H100 pump other than the occasional rattle here and there.

There are lots of tests and reviews on the 'net showing the H100 performing as well as the best air coolers. So, it really depends on what type of cooler you prefer. Personally, I much prefer the look of the small cooling block/pump with the rad up top, and I never did like having a huge chunk of metal hanging off the motherboard/cpu socket. Also, if noise is a consideration, you can always pickup some Yate Loons or Scythe GT AP-15s. As I mentioned, my video cards (and my 200mm 166 CFM NZXT front intake fan) make more noise than the H100 does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just tried my H100 as intake and its knocked about 5c off my load temps. Also the annoying high pitched noise and fan noise has gone and i can run my AP15's at full speed and the noise level is much much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to work out the airflow in my case now...
> 
> If any of you can help me with that. check out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1250024/help-with-600t-airflow


How is your GPU temp now? Usually the choice between intake and exhaust is warmer CPU or warmer GPU. Also, depending on your environment, you may end up having to clean out your rad more often due to dust buildup. Using my rad as exhaust, I have never found the rad required anything but very minor cleaning so far. Maybe you should check around for those 600T dust filters that are available.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> whats the best replacement for the front 200mm intake fan? Im looking for something with white LED's and quieter than the stock fan and also better CFM


Bitfenix 200mm Spectre Pro


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Bitfenix 200mm Spectre Pro


i'll second that. I am really happy with mine. I have some pics in my sig rig's picture folder.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Well many thanks to you as well my friend!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> I did mention I love your case window did I?


You are very welcome! and thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autoxspeed7*
> 
> ok i have to ask do you have a write up on how you did your case window that this is awesome. I think it is what the case should of came with.
> thanks man


Thanks man! I think I wrote up a description in a pm somewhere lemme look for it.


----------



## BIackout

Here is a few copy and pastes of some of the building information for the side panel I made:
Quote:


> The one I have made took me a combined 6 hours, because I sucked at the techniques. I actually had to get my dad's help (seems to be a lot easier with 2 people)
> I think I could probably get that down to 3-4 hours work pretty easily.
> The materials could make it not worth while if you are on a budget.
> 
> The parts I used:
> MNPCtech.com's U-Channel 1/8" Rubber Moulding
> Scotch 3M 1040 Clear 2-sided tape (from Amazon)
> Plexiglas was 1/8" from Lowes (about $20 for 600t size) - was cut from a very large sheet, because that was the only size sheet that was 1/8" thick (the perfect thickness)
> 
> I used a Jig Saw with the 22 rated blade, and a scribe blade to do the cutting and breaking.
> 
> To be completely honest, it wasn't that bad! I think if you wanted to save a few bucks you could easily make one yourself
> As far as the scribe blade goes ($3 at lowes) the key to using it is to get a very strong straight edge. I used this thing my dad had, it was like a VERY thick ruler but about 18" long and about 1/4" thick. Clamp that straight edge down to the plexiglas, so that it is very secure. (keep the plastic wrap on the acrylic until after it is totally cut) Now on to the fun part - take the scribe tool and VERY gently begin going down the edge of the straight edge. You MUST start incredibly soft and get a little bit harder each time. Little strands of the plexiglas will start to peel off. The reason for starting so gently is because if you are not incredibly careful and just go hard the first time, there is a very good chance the scribe will get off the line u want and it will be near to impossible to recover your break line. Once you can do a full pass without any strands of plastic coming out of the cut your making, then you know it is ready to break. The next step is to undo the straight edge clamp, and position your cut line directly on the edge of something sturdy like the counter. Once you match the cut line up with the edge of the counter, slam your fist down on the overhang and it will break crisply off and you will have a nice break! Hopefully all of that made sense!
> 
> I personally didn't find a use for the dremel tool in this project. Just a jigsaw, plexiglass, rubber molding, and the special tape.
> 
> I should mention that Lowes doesn't sell exactly the $20 sheet. To be more clear, they had 1 very large sheet that was the right thickness and was about $55-60. From that, they cut me about a third of it off, thus the $20 per sheet. However they made me buy the whole sheet :/
> 
> Again, feel free to ask me any other questions!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> i'll second that. I am really happy with mine. I have some pics in my sig rig's picture folder.


I saw this fan but it says 27dba which is quite loud, isnt it?

I have a CM Megaflow laying around but its got blue LED's in it. I could ripp those out and solder in white LED's if the Bitfenix is loud


----------



## Erik in sac

well, it is quieter than the corsair fan. it also has a lower resonant tone.

and yeah, you could always put white LEDs in the CM fan


----------



## Darylrese

I have just fitted the coolermaster megaflow, i just disconnected the blue LED's. My case has NXZT LED lights anyway and as the megaflow is clear, i have placed an LED next to it and it shines through quite well! Doesnt look much dimmer than the corsair fan, moves more air and is quieter too! Saves me spending £15 on a bitfenix, the megaflow has 110CFM which isnt bad atall


----------



## BIackout

Hey guys, has anyone put one of these in their 600T to clean up the HDD cage?
It's from the Corsair 800D, but seems like it wouldn't be that hard to clean up the hdd mounting and cabling.



Notice that this only requires 1 sata ppower to power 4 drives... might clean up the cabling!
Anyone seen one of these used in a 600T?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Here is a few copy and pastes of some of the building information for the side panel I made:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have made took me a combined 6 hours, because I sucked at the techniques. I actually had to get my dad's help (seems to be a lot easier with 2 people)
> I think I could probably get that down to 3-4 hours work pretty easily.
> The materials could make it not worth while if you are on a budget.
> The parts I used:
> MNPCtech.com's U-Channel 1/8" Rubber Moulding
> Scotch 3M 1040 Clear 2-sided tape (from Amazon)
> Plexiglas was 1/8" from Lowes (about $20 for 600t size) - was cut from a very large sheet, because that was the only size sheet that was 1/8" thick (the perfect thickness)
> I used a Jig Saw with the 22 rated blade, and a scribe blade to do the cutting and breaking.
> To be completely honest, it wasn't that bad! I think if you wanted to save a few bucks you could easily make one yourself
> As far as the scribe blade goes ($3 at lowes) the key to using it is to get a very strong straight edge. I used this thing my dad had, it was like a VERY thick ruler but about 18" long and about 1/4" thick. Clamp that straight edge down to the plexiglas, so that it is very secure. (keep the plastic wrap on the acrylic until after it is totally cut) Now on to the fun part - take the scribe tool and VERY gently begin going down the edge of the straight edge. You MUST start incredibly soft and get a little bit harder each time. Little strands of the plexiglas will start to peel off. The reason for starting so gently is because if you are not incredibly careful and just go hard the first time, there is a very good chance the scribe will get off the line u want and it will be near to impossible to recover your break line. Once you can do a full pass without any strands of plastic coming out of the cut your making, then you know it is ready to break. The next step is to undo the straight edge clamp, and position your cut line directly on the edge of something sturdy like the counter. Once you match the cut line up with the edge of the counter, slam your fist down on the overhang and it will break crisply off and you will have a nice break! Hopefully all of that made sense!
> I personally didn't find a use for the dremel tool in this project. Just a jigsaw, plexiglass, rubber molding, and the special tape.
> I should mention that Lowes doesn't sell exactly the $20 sheet. To be more clear, they had 1 very large sheet that was the right thickness and was about $55-60. From that, they cut me about a third of it off, thus the $20 per sheet. However they made me buy the whole sheet :/
> Again, feel free to ask me any other questions!
Click to expand...

lol i wonder who you sent that too..









+rep for posting


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> lol i wonder who you sent that too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for posting


Heh, indeed it was you! Thx for the rep!


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Hey guys, has anyone put one of these in their 600T to clean up the HDD cage?
> It's from the Corsair 800D, but seems like it wouldn't be that hard to clean up the hdd mounting and cabling.
> http://cdn.overclock.net/1/19/19c113f5_sata6kit.png
> 
> Notice that this only requires 1 sata ppower to power 4 drives... might clean up the cabling!
> Anyone seen one of these used in a 600T?


I used this to clean up my sata power issues
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005DD28XG/ref=oh_details_o00_s02_i00


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> guys with 600t and a H100....Did you cut out the top mesh? Mine is making a whistling / whining noise on my AP15's up top and also the ones on the rear and its driving me nuts! any suggestions?


I cut mine out in the front and top. They looked pretty restrictive.

And whoever (I forget who and I don't feel like digging through the thread) suggested using a hot knife to cut out the top mesh's plastic support is a genius. Just did it, looks good and should help airflow.

Edit: Just did it on the removable piece in the front too. I was a little worried it would be too flimsy but it held up fine. You definetly need to take your time and make sure you knife is very hot for this so you don't need to apply much pressure.


----------



## Egameman

Hey Guys!

I just cancelled my previous order of alot of stuff... Because I wanna change the pump and the res.

Heres is to options.. The "long" reservoir is the bitspower z multi 150, and the second is the small but awesome Mcres micro rev2 from Swiftech wich is a very small res but very recommended according to other forums.

WHat do you guys think would be the best option for performance , aesthetics and what's a convenient place to put it ? (sry my english..I'm from Norway).

The pump will be a MCP355 with a EK dd V2 top, 1/2 -3/4 tubing and compression fittings.

And YES my paint skills are still awesome...I should be rewarded







!

So please share your wisdom of whats good and no good in this case.

(I could settle for a bay res but I want me liquid to show off )


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> What ssd?


Brought a Crucial M4 64gb home, space enough for my needs.
Installed the 600T today, what a relief compared to my old HAF.

Great case!







Cant wait for my water cooling later this month.


----------



## DrJns

Egameman: That pump is a great choice (same one I have and couldn't be happier)! There won't be any performance difference between the two reservoirs, but the swiftech res is uglier.


----------



## rck1984

Installed my new 600T SE, such an awesome case. What a relief compared to my HAF922.


Corsair 600T SE by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Corsair 600T SE by Rck1984F, on Flickr

White sleeving kit (or extensions) and a XSPC RS240 RASA kit + white tubing/black compression fittings are being ordered later this week. And if my budget allows it, an extra 200mm rad for at the front and a GPU block for my 7950. Also started spraypainting my Gentle Typhoon's today in black/white to match the theme.

This is such a great case to work with


----------



## Darylrese

sweet!! Why have you mounted that H50 upside down though? lol


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> sweet!! Why have you mounted that H50 upside down though? lol


I was wondering about that as well, when i was shooting the pics, lol








But to be honest, i am not gonna bother turning it around now with the RS240 coming in somewhere next week.


----------



## Romyo

Hi everyone,

I'm proud to post a few pictures of my rig for the first time.
I've been following this thread for a few months. Like everybody here I'm in love with that case.
It's also the first computer I build by myself !
My rig is not original at all, it strongly looks liker over builds in this thread, but I tried to make it clean and you guys inspirated me a lot !
I added a 120mm tu push air toward graphic cards and motherboard, which is quite ugly, but I don't see it with the side panel closed.
I also want to replace the 200mm front fan because he is a little bit noisy.

I would love to have your opinion (bad or good) about it !


----------



## Darylrese

beautiful mate, well done! just needs a white braided 8 pin connector and your done! Excellent work on your first build! Is that 2 x 560ti's in SLI?


----------



## Romyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> beautiful mate, well done! just needs a white braided 8 pin connector and your done! Excellent work on your first build! Is that 2 x 560ti's in SLI?


Thx !!

You're right, I really need to order a white 8pin connector, as well as a white one for my dvd drive which is not plugged yet









And you're also right for the graphic cards. I used to have one 560ti, and I added a second one two months ago to have good performances at the "lowest" price (and also much more heat and noise !^^).


----------



## Darylrese

you can fix the heat and noice issue by doing 'the mod' like i did to my GTX 580...Its now cooler and totally silent!!


----------



## Killermod1

@ Romyo... Great build nice and clean + plus excellent choices for being your first build! congradts


----------



## Killermod1

The 580 GTX looks sweet!!


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> you can fix the heat and noice issue by doing 'the mod' like i did to my GTX 580...Its now cooler and totally silent!!


How do you do it ?


----------



## Darylrese

i see your a 7970 owner....theres a whole thread about it in the nvidia cooling forum, think there is a simular thread on the AMD section too.

Its simple, you buy an antec khuler 620, mount it onto the GPU and use a fan to cool your VRM's. User on here called DWOOD makes a bracket just for this purpose (as you can see in my pics) and only charges about $10. Its a fantastic mod, my graphics card is completely silent now and load temps are down by atleast 10c if not more. Idle temps down by about 4c. No more ramping up of fans. Also i can achieve an extra 50mhz on my core since doing the mod which gives me a 1ghz core on my 580 with temps still just under 60c load.

Heres some more pics:


----------



## bubs

I would guess this works with 680 as well?? and is there any reason to do this with an sli config or at that point is it better to go full cooling system..i already have a h100 on cpu


----------



## Darylrese

Many people run it in SLI with very good results. The block is small and bracket tighens everything up making it only a 2 slot design. Also you have another advantage....IT DOESN'T DUMP ANY HOT AIR INTO YOUR CASE!! So SLI you would see the same results more or less on both cards. Its also totally silent. All i can hear when benchmarking are my case fans. Nothing ramps up anymore.

Yes i have seen people do it to a GTX 680. DWOOD - the creator of the bracket did it to his GTX680. Give him a PM, hes a real nice chap.

The only thing you will need to consider is where your going to mount the radiator (radiators if in SLI)

As you can see, i have the H100 on my CPU too! CPU and GPU watercooled in my PC now without the hassle of maintaining a custom waterkit and no real worries of leaks as the sealed units are generally excellent.

I was thinking of a custom loop but i didnt want to take the risk in the end and im happy with the results im seeing now. Also if you change GPU's with this mod, it doesnt matter as the mod is universal so no need to splash out extra on a model specific GPU block each time. I think a custom loop will see better results but this is still nothing short of amazing.

Cost me about £55 to do this mod (£40 for the antec khular and £5 for the VRM fan, £10 for bracket from DWOOD)


----------



## David J.

I'm building a system to go inside a MAME cabinet with a 550D... I like it better than my 650D so far! Got a lil while to go with the build but so far I like it quite well! I was looking at getting a Silver Arrow SB-E but I want to do a decent 2500K overclock, 4.5ghz (higher if I could but ymmv)

Does the Rasa RS240 or RX240 fit in the case? I doubt the RX240 but just want to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## HenriqueOwned

Config: Corsair 600T White - Asus P8P67 Deluxe - Core i7 2600k - Corsair H100 - Asus HD 5870 Matrix - Corsair AX 1200- Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPm Sata 3


----------



## woomba

Looks great!


----------



## Darylrese

oh boy that looks dam sexy!!!! Wish i had blue corsair veangeance memory now, it looks fantastic!!!


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Installed my new 600T SE, such an awesome case. What a relief compared to my HAF922.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 600T SE by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> 
> Corsair 600T SE by Rck1984F
> 
> 
> , on Flickr
> White sleeving kit (or extensions) and a XSPC RS240 RASA kit + white tubing/black compression fittings are being ordered later this week. And if my budget allows it, an extra 200mm rad for at the front and a GPU block for my 7950. Also started spraypainting my Gentle Typhoon's today in black/white to match the theme.
> This is such a great case to work with


nice build, looks good, except for that upside down cpu block, but i guess you might have done that on purpose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HenriqueOwned*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Config: Corsair 600T White - Asus P8P67 Deluxe - Core i7 2600k - Corsair H100 - Asus HD 5870 Matrix - Corsair AX 1200- Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPm Sata 3


clean build, the matrix light makes the rest of the color scheme pop.


----------



## HenriqueOwned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Looks great!


Thank you !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> oh boy that looks dam sexy!!!! Wish i had blue corsair veangeance memory now, it looks fantastic!!!


Thank you, true memories drew much attention.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> nice build, looks good, except for that upside down cpu block, but i guess you might have done that on purpose.
> clean build, the matrix light makes the rest of the color scheme pop.


The Matrix has a special touch to the look of the case, thank you.


----------



## malikq86

^ Dammmmmmnnnnn those are some sexy build guys. Very nice.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Hey all








I'm sorry I haven't been able to read this thread in it's entirety - it's way too long, lol!
I'm hoping that you guys can help me decide on keeping a Corsair 600t case. . . . . or not.
I had planned on getting it and then was put off by some negative comments / reviews about the placement of the top fan, weakness of the front fan and general cooling / air flow problems. I'd already ordered a filter for the side panel as i was sure i was going to buy it and then due to money problems, held off for a while and did some more research on other cases, finally deciding on the HAF X as it appears to be one of the coolest (temperature wise) cases available and it's possible to mount a H100 in there with the fans pushing out.

The problem is that my girlfriend saw the custom filter I ordered for the 600t and went ahead and bought the case for me








I'm dreading telling her I'd changed my mind about what case i wanted. . . . so can someone please 'sell me' on keeping it.
It hasn't arrived yet and I don't have the H100 yet but will be getting that soon.

I'd like to know if anyone has a link to H100 performance with fans set to pull (as that is how i gather they have to be in this case) , or if anyone can reassure me that I'm not going to be losing performance with that setup? I don't want to have to modify anything!

I'm not worried about that front fan so much now that I read here that there are replacements that fit but would like to know if 2x120mm fans fit without any modding?

Also, is the top fan reusable on the side panel?

Compared to something like the HAF X (which Is no where near as nice to look at!), how do you all think the 600t does in cooling performance?

All opinions welcome and thanks in advance!


----------



## YangerD

Keep your girlfriend happy and keep the case....... seriously, she'll be dissapointed if you return it.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Keep your girlfriend happy and keep the case....... seriously, she'll be dissapointed if you return it.


I can get around the girlfriend easy enough if i make out that I didn't know that the H100 I planned on buying doesn't fit or work very well. A bunch of flowers and dinner out would solve that problem, lol









This will be the most expensive case I've owned though and I will be keeping it a long time and want to make sure it's a right choice for me.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I can get around the girlfriend easy enough if i make out that I didn't know that the H100 I planned on buying doesn't fit or work very well. A bunch of flowers and dinner out would solve that problem, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be the most expensive case I've owned though and I will be keeping it a long time and want to make sure it's a right choice for me.


the H100 fit with no issue who told you that? look the video, this is the sexiest case ive seen in life


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to read this thread in it's entirety - it's way too long, lol!
> I'm hoping that you guys can help me decide on keeping a Corsair 600t case. . . . . or not.
> I had planned on getting it and then was put off by some negative comments / reviews about the placement of the top fan, weakness of the front fan and general cooling / air flow problems. I'd already ordered a filter for the side panel as i was sure i was going to buy it and then due to money problems, held off for a while and did some more research on other cases, finally deciding on the HAF X as it appears to be one of the coolest (temperature wise) cases available and it's possible to mount a H100 in there with the fans pushing out.
> The problem is that my girlfriend saw the custom filter I ordered for the 600t and went ahead and bought the case for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dreading telling her I'd changed my mind about what case i wanted. . . . so can someone please 'sell me' on keeping it.
> It hasn't arrived yet and I don't have the H100 yet but will be getting that soon.
> I'd like to know if anyone has a link to H100 performance with fans set to pull (as that is how i gather they have to be in this case) , or if anyone can reassure me that I'm not going to be losing performance with that setup? I don't want to have to modify anything!
> I'm not worried about that front fan so much now that I read here that there are replacements that fit but would like to know if 2x120mm fans fit without any modding?
> Also, is the top fan reusable on the side panel?
> Compared to something like the HAF X (which Is no where near as nice to look at!), how do you all think the 600t does in cooling performance?
> All opinions welcome and thanks in advance!


Ok, you can only mount the H100, without modding, with the H100 inside the case and the fans PULLing out(between the mesh and the case). If you run the H100 as an intake (will improve your temps by 3-5c) you can run push.

I run the H100 in pull with 2 GT AP-15s ( they do not out perform the stock H100 fans) on my 3930k @ 4.5ghz and 1.328v. My average temps are around 62-64c with a 25c ambient temp. Keep in mind, I have cut out the plastic supports on the top mesh, due to the extra noise they make when fans are right up against them.

You can not run 2 120mm fans in the front of the case with out modding.

The top fan is reusable on the side panel, but if you want to use it as an intake, you will need to get your own screws. The stock 600t top fan only has mounting holes on one side, but it is fairly easy to line up 2-3 screw holes with the mesh.

I recommend that you get your self a dremel if you want to run H100 Push as exhaust or 2 120mm fans in the front.

*To all of you who are interested in folding, or haven't folded in a while! Check my sig link for the Chimp Challenge!!!*
Sign up, and put me down as a refferal so we can chimp the pants off these other sites!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Ok, you can only mount the H100, without modding, with the H100 inside the case and the fans PULLing out(between the mesh and the case). If you run the H100 as an intake (will improve your temps by 3-5c) you can run push.
> I run the H100 in pull with 2 GT AP-15s ( they do not out perform the stock H100 fans) on my 3930k @ 4.5ghz and 1.328v. My average temps are around 62-64c with a 25c ambient temp. Keep in mind, I have cut out the plastic supports on the top mesh, due to the extra noise they make when fans are right up against them.
> You can not run 2 120mm fans in the front of the case with out modding.
> The top fan is reusable on the side panel, but if you want to use it as an intake, you will need to get your own screws. The stock 600t top fan only has mounting holes on one side, but it is fairly easy to line up 2-3 screw holes with the mesh.
> I recommend that you get your self a dremel if you want to run H100 Push as exhaust or 2 120mm fans in the front.


Very useful info thanks








Seems to me that the way to go is to have the H100 fans pulling out and I could always worry about any vibration noise at a later date. I'd prefer the extra 3-5c gain by having them push but I imagine I'd lose some of that by filtering the intake (which I'd have to do due to dust from an open fire here) and it would mess with the airflow in the case









I was worried someone would suggest a Dremel, lol! I had to google what that is, which is why I don't want to do any modding. . . . and they're not exactly cheap








I was hoping to use two Coolermaster sickle flow fans up front, just because I have them, but i see the early problem of finding a replacement 200mm fan that fits behind the hard drive cages has been resolved and can be done now.

Yes, I was thinking to use that top fan as a side intake to keep my cards cool but it doesn't sound too problematic to do


----------



## BIackout

Dude, just look at this case! This is a one of a kind case for sure, people that come over are gonna be like WHOA-SNAP! I enjoy the crap out of this case. So much so that I decided to do some modding to it! I put the big ole' side panel window on the side and I get a little happy feeling every time I glance at my computer! It has a lot of features and looks great, I don't think it would be a struggle at all to "live" with this case.







Bro... enjoy the wonderful thing your girlfriend just bought you! After all, just look at this thread! there is a COMMUNITY behind this case, and we all seem to love it in the end! Enjoy bro.


----------



## BIackout

If you need some inspiration to keep the case, just look at this beauty - http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2012/project-30/project-30.html

Where else are you gonna find a case with such beauty!?!?


----------



## bubs

i really want a side panel with more window and 125 for it hurts me right now


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> If you need some inspiration to keep the case, just look at this beauty - http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2012/project-30/project-30.html
> Where else are you gonna find a case with such beauty!?!?


I quite agree that it's the best looking case out there right now. I love the looks, It's just it's cooling ability compared to other cases in it's class i need selling on. . . . . but i do feel happier about that than I did earlier


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> i really want a side panel with more window and 125 for it hurts me right now


Does this help? About half the price: big side window (easier than a full custom mod if you're not experienced).


----------



## bubs

does it no longer use the clips?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Very useful info thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that the way to go is to have the H100 fans pulling out and I could always worry about any vibration noise at a later date. I'd prefer the extra 3-5c gain by having them push but I imagine I'd lose some of that by filtering the intake (which I'd have to do due to dust from an open fire here) and it would mess with the airflow in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried someone would suggest a Dremel, lol! I had to google what that is, which is why I don't want to do any modding. . . . and they're not exactly cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to use two Coolermaster sickle flow fans up front, just because I have them, but i see the early problem of finding a replacement 200mm fan that fits behind the hard drive cages has been resolved and can be done now.
> Yes, I was thinking to use that top fan as a side intake to keep my cards cool but it doesn't sound too problematic to do


You can fit most all 200mm fans in the front of this case, you don't have to worry whether they are 20mm thick or 30mm thick.

I used to run my H100 as intake, my back 120mm as intake, side panel as intake, and my front 200mm as exhaust, but it is better for the H100 to exhaust if you don't have a filter. (especially with your location).


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> does it no longer use the clips?


I think it must go below the clips, because it can't close otherwise.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

@ Darylrese

i have found the forum, nice stuff


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Very useful info thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that the way to go is to have the H100 fans pulling out and I could always worry about any vibration noise at a later date. I'd prefer the extra 3-5c gain by having them push but I imagine I'd lose some of that by filtering the intake (which I'd have to do due to dust from an open fire here) and it would mess with the airflow in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried someone would suggest a Dremel, lol! I had to google what that is, which is why I don't want to do any modding. . . . and they're not exactly cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to use two Coolermaster sickle flow fans up front, just because I have them, but i see the early problem of finding a replacement 200mm fan that fits behind the hard drive cages has been resolved and can be done now.
> Yes, I was thinking to use that top fan as a side intake to keep my cards cool but it doesn't sound too problematic to do


There are also multiple other 200mm fans you can put up front with little or no modding that move more air than the stock fan does. (If you use 2 x 120mm, a portion of one fan will be blocked). Don't forget, the 600T also comes with a mesh side panel insert that can handle 4 x 120mm fans. With this mesh side panel, there are no cooling issues at all if you fully populate it and it eliminates the need to replace the front fan. Using the 200mm fan from up top (as you mentioned) could also do the job with a little work. Personally, I don't even use it at all, but I modded my case for a 120mm bottom intake fan so I don't really need more intake.

One of the great things about the 600T (other than pure sexyness) is the great community willing to help out. There are also some very cool mods you can do (if you're into modding, and after using this case you may get into it).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> i really want a side panel with more window and 125 for it hurts me right now


I have everything I need here to mod my side panel for a larger window, but I just can't make up my mind what I want it to look like. It only cost about $12 for the plexyglass, $2 for some double sided tape, $7 for some trim and $8 for some jigsaw blades.

Having the balls to cut your side panel? Priceless.....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Tomorrow I might get my membership ticket for the club! Could also be Monday though.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> There are also multiple other 200mm fans you can put up front with little or no modding that move more air than the stock fan does. (If you use 2 x 120mm, a portion of one fan will be blocked). Don't forget, the 600T also comes with a mesh side panel insert that can handle 4 x 120mm fans. With this mesh side panel, there are no cooling issues at all if you fully populate it and it eliminates the need to replace the front fan. Using the 200mm fan from up top (as you mentioned) could also do the job with a little work. Personally, I don't even use it at all, but I modded my case for a 120mm bottom intake fan so I don't really need more intake.
> One of the great things about the 600T (other than pure sexyness) is the great community willing to help out. There are also some very cool mods you can do (if you're into modding, and after using this case you may get into it)


Hearing that adding fans to the side panel resolves any cooling issues is exactly what i needed to hear. That's excellent news as i have already got a DemciFlex filter for that panel








I'll try the top fan on there. If not, I'll buy a couple more sickle flow 120mm fans to go with the two i already have and put them on there








After some research, i think i might want to try modding, although the thought of cutting into a £130 case still makes me a little uneasy, lol!
Thanks to everyone who replied and I'll be back to join the community when my case arrives and it's all set up








I'm sure my girlfriend would thank you too if she knew how close i came to sending it back


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Hearing that adding fans to the side panel resolves any cooling issues is exactly what i needed to hear. That's excellent news as i have already got a DemciFlex filter for that panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try the top fan on there. If not, I'll buy a couple more sickle flow 120mm fans to go with the two i already have and put them on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some research, i think i might want to try modding, although the thought of cutting into a £130 case still makes me a little uneasy, lol!
> Thanks to everyone who replied and I'll be back to join the community when my case arrives and it's all set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure my girlfriend would thank you too if she knew how close i came to sending it back


good to see that you're gonna keep it, there is a lot of knowledge in this thread that will help you with questions. if you look a few pages back, blackout, made a cadd design drawing of the case with measurements and such if that'll help you in your adventures of modding. the first couple of easy mods will be to cut the plastic "support" under the top grill and even the front 200mm grill and hole to increase airflow as well as removing that HDD cage platforms. have fun building!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Hearing that adding fans to the side panel resolves any cooling issues is exactly what i needed to hear. That's excellent news as i have already got a DemciFlex filter for that panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try the top fan on there. If not, I'll buy a couple more sickle flow 120mm fans to go with the two i already have and put them on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some research, i think i might want to try modding, although the thought of cutting into a £130 case still makes me a little uneasy, lol!
> Thanks to everyone who replied and I'll be back to join the community when my case arrives and it's all set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure my girlfriend would thank you too if she knew how close i came to sending it back


I thought the same thing about modding. Then I realized, cutting out the mesh is something everyone who bought the case would want. You can't see it, and it increases performance.


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have everything I need here to mod my side panel for a larger window, but I just can't make up my mind what I want it to look like. It only cost about $12 for the plexyglass, $2 for some double sided tape, $7 for some trim and $8 for some jigsaw blades.
> Having the balls to cut your side panel? Priceless.....


yea no joke on that keep me posted on your success


----------



## Darylrese

anyone got any suggestions what to use to cut out the top / back metal mesh? I really want a push / pull on my rear radiator but no room inside and have to mount one of the fans externally and its so loud!

Ideally i dont want to have to take my whole PC apart but i guess i will if i have to.


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> anyone got any suggestions what to use to cut out the top / back metal mesh? I really want a push / pull on my rear radiator but no room inside and have to mount one of the fans externally and its so loud!
> Ideally i dont want to have to take my whole PC apart but i guess i will if i have to.


Dremel worked great for me.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Dremel worked great for me.


I had looked at dremels, and they are very expensive, because you really need the 3000 series which is ~$80. On ebay you can get a used one around ~$50, but I decided to go with the black and decker RTX.

I went through newegg because I had a $15 gift card to burn.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0N005N4501

This one is $39.99 with free shipping. Comes with everything you need to cut out the mesh in the top/back/front of the fans, I used about 15 cutting disks when I did it, but you can do it with less if your careful not to break the disks.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I thought the same thing about modding. Then I realized, cutting out the mesh is something everyone who bought the case would want. You can't see it, and it increases performance.


Not to mention the fact that it reduces the "whirring" sound made when using a higher RPM/CFM fan that is right up on it. I haven't done it yet - but plan to soon.


----------



## Darylrese

the whirring sound / high pitched noise is what i want to get rid of. By changing my H100 to INTAKE its much much better but i still have it if i use 2 fans in the back


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to read this thread in it's entirety - it's way too long, lol!
> I'm hoping that you guys can help me decide on keeping a Corsair 600t case. . . . . or not.
> I had planned on getting it and then was put off by some negative comments / reviews about the placement of the top fan, weakness of the front fan and general cooling / air flow problems. I'd already ordered a filter for the side panel as i was sure i was going to buy it and then due to money problems, held off for a while and did some more research on other cases, finally deciding on the HAF X as it appears to be one of the coolest (temperature wise) cases available and it's possible to mount a H100 in there with the fans pushing out.
> The problem is that my girlfriend saw the custom filter I ordered for the 600t and went ahead and bought the case for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dreading telling her I'd changed my mind about what case i wanted. . . . so can someone please 'sell me' on keeping it.
> It hasn't arrived yet and I don't have the H100 yet but will be getting that soon.
> I'd like to know if anyone has a link to H100 performance with fans set to pull (as that is how i gather they have to be in this case) , or if anyone can reassure me that I'm not going to be losing performance with that setup? I don't want to have to modify anything!
> I'm not worried about that front fan so much now that I read here that there are replacements that fit but would like to know if 2x120mm fans fit without any modding?
> Also, is the top fan reusable on the side panel?
> Compared to something like the HAF X (which Is no where near as nice to look at!), how do you all think the 600t does in cooling performance?
> All opinions welcome and thanks in advance!


Check page 600 of this thread. The mod is worth doing because the spec I'm running at is all super quiet.

Sent from iPhone.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Check page 600 of this thread. The mod is worth doing because the spec I'm running at is all super quiet.
> Sent from iPhone.


I, btw, I did this mod last weekend, and am very happy with it.


----------



## autotroph

So in the processing of putting my case together I created this insert out of 1/8" plexi. Thoughts? (Pardon the hideous camera phone picture)


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autotroph*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So in the processing of putting my case together I created this insert out of 1/8" plexi. Thoughts?


That's hideous! (can you make one for me??)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I had looked at dremels, and they are very expensive, because you really need the 3000 series which is ~$80. On ebay you can get a used one around ~$50, but I decided to go with the black and decker RTX.
> I went through newegg because I had a $15 gift card to burn.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0N005N4501
> This one is $39.99 with free shipping. Comes with everything you need to cut out the mesh in the top/back/front of the fans, I used about 15 cutting disks when I did it, but you can do it with less if your careful not to break the disks.


Any rotary tool will work fine. You don't _need_ a Dremel. I have seen rotary tools available for as little as $30 In canada, Canadian Tire carries a nice selection. Look at this page:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/search/search_results.jsp;jsessionid=PjTN0vygvhJqhK0Mlqpzv5JQ3MhjbmnChrNyD8SHhq6tgjKlyXqn!1749047746?bmForm=form_endeca_search&bmFormID=1336087341872&bmUID=1336087341872&bmIsForm=true&bmPrevTemplate=%2Fhome.jsp&bmHidden=OMNITURE_FROM&OMNITURE_FROM=Search&bmHidden=event26&event26=true&bmText=quick_search_term&quick_search_term=rotary+tool&bmSubmit=quick_search&quick_search=&bmHidden=FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474396672077

They have a Dremel for $59.99 Canadian, and a "Jobmate" for $14.99. Either one would work fine. There's even a 250 piece kit for $39.99. Of course, a small file would do the job as well (if you have a week), or maybe a hacksaw blade or jigsaw.

Check Target if you're in the U.S..

In any case, make sure you use some towels to cover everything in your case or you could end up with metal shavings on your board or in your video card. Personally, I would recommend stripping it down if you're going to be cutting metal.


----------



## Mergatroid

Double post, sorry guys.

This was posted in the Obsidian thread:

http://www.techpowerup.com/165376/Corsair-Adds-Cooling-Fans-to-Product-Line.html

How does this look?



They have both airflow and static pressure designs. I think they look pretty awesome. The only thing for me is, I would like PWM fans with a PWM four pin to three pin adapter. I really hope they have PWM versions. (Note, I swiped the picture from the link above).


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> That's hideous! (can you make one for me??)


^^^^^


----------



## djriful

Dear Corsair...

Please introduce 200 mm fan with the similar design!


----------



## HelloM0f0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Dear Corsair...
> 
> Please introduce 200 mm fan with the similar design!


This is the first thing I thought too. I think it's strange they didn't announce one.


----------



## ssgtnubb

That's absolutely sick looking!


----------



## autotroph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> That's hideous! (can you make one for me??)


I'll take some better pictures when I get some time next week. I am really new to this particular craft, but if you guys are interested I would be willing to make more. Might be a decent source of side income for the summer! Also, before I dive in head first, I don't know if there is particular etiquette here for selling things like this. Could anyone enlighten me?

Also: what would you folks want as far as colors?


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autotroph*
> 
> I'll take some better pictures when I get some time next week. I am really new to this particular craft, but if you guys are interested I would be willing to make more. Might be a decent source of side income for the summer! Also, before I dive in head first, I don't know if there is particular etiquette here for selling things like this. Could anyone enlighten me?
> Also: what would you folks want as far as colors?


Unfortunately, it wouldn't work in my build. I need airflow out of the bottom and have four 120mm fans in the front. It looks like really good work! I'd love to see how you did it if you decide not to sell them. I've never worked with plexi.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autotroph*
> 
> So in the processing of putting my case together I created this insert out of 1/8" plexi. Thoughts? (Pardon the hideous camera phone picture)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Dear Corsair...
> 
> Please introduce 200 mm fan with the similar design!


^^^ This - if we all shout it loud enough, CorsairGeorge might here it from his house tonight.


----------



## autotroph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Unfortunately, it wouldn't work in my build. I need airflow out of the bottom and have four 120mm fans in the front. It looks like really good work! I'd love to see how you did it if you decide not to sell them. I've never worked with plexi.


I just looked at your build log







Not sure these rookie hands are up to building something to complement that build. Honestly though, a couple simple tweaks would solve the airflow problems. Cutting the "shelf" part over toward the PSU and tweaking the front fan cutout to match those ballin' asakas (if I'm not mistaken). Something like this, perhaps? Pardon my editing abilities. I'm stuck at work


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> ^^^ This - if we all shout it loud enough, CorsairGeorge might here it from his house tonight.


He just PMed me back and he said they are focusing on other things now. =(


----------



## vercomtech

Oooo - maybe a newer version of another fine Corsair product perhaps *cough*800D*cough*


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autotroph*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked at your build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure these rookie hands are up to building something to complement that build. Honestly though, a couple simple tweaks would solve the airflow problems. Cutting the "shelf" part over toward the PSU and tweaking the front fan cutout to match those ballin' asakas (if I'm not mistaken). Something like this, perhaps? Pardon my editing abilities. I'm stuck at work


That's a very interesting idea/design. I'm tempted to try to make something on my own to venture into the ominous world of plexi. But I am replacing my GPU block this weekend and there's a good chance I'll sell this machine (ebay?) next week so I can start from scratch now that I have more knowledge of the process.

Out of curiosity, about what would this design of yours cost?

EDIT: And it would be even better if it could cover my hideous cold cathode along the top.


----------



## sausage boy

Just some cable management to do and she's finished!


----------



## Romyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausage boy*
> 
> Just some cable management to do and she's finished!


Such a beautiful white case on such a nice (and clean oO) white desk !


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausage boy*
> 
> Just some cable management to do and she's finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


When you do wire management will you be adding the SLI/Crossfire cable then?

I would also recommend moving your HDD cage down to the left, so you get more air to your GPUs.


----------



## sausage boy

I cant 2nd card is for PhysX.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I got my case today and I have to say I'm very impressed. CPU Idle temperature has dropped by 2c with just the fans on the middle setting. It's positively cavernous inside compared to my old case and routing wires was a breeze. I'll be adding a H100 at a later date and I have some Velcro coming to stick my Crucial M4 to the side of the bay. The top fan switched to the side panel with minimum bother and i have 2 x 120mm Coolermaster Sickleflow fans up top. Apologies for the bad pics - I'll take some better ones with a camera not my phone when I get a chance


----------



## Killermod1

^Are you using a filter on 200mm side fan?


----------



## ryaan

edit; whoops wrong thread.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> ^Are you using a filter on 200mm side fan?


I am, yes. It's not on in the pic but I have a Demciflex filter for the side panel









Edit to add, The filter is actually in the padded envelope you can just see in the second pic


----------



## Killermod1

Oh ok I thought you had decided to go rawdog!! lol I was thinking man I feel sorry for who ever got to dust that thing out...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

hehehe! Nah, one of the reasons I chose the 600t was for the dust filters after having a nightmare time with my old Casecom case. I have an open fire here and that causes huge amounts of dust







The fans i reused had to be cleaned with Isopropyl alcohol and i ordered the side filter way in advance


----------



## Killermod1

Good call Im thinking about getting a demci soon becuase I want some extra air flow on my gpu... It's a great case enjoy


----------



## rctrucker

Unfortunately, the stock 200mm corsair fans barely move any air through the decimflex and the NON-honeycomb mesh of the side panels.

I put my stock 200mm fans in my GFs Half 912 and got 6 gentle typhoons, 2 for the top, 4 for the side, and a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro for the front.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Good call Im thinking about getting a demci soon becuase I want some extra air flow on my gpu... It's a great case enjoy


Cheers! It's a great case and the demclflex filter is good quality









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Unfortunately, the stock 200mm corsair fans barely move any air through the decimflex and the NON-honeycomb mesh of the side panels.
> I put my stock 200mm fans in my GFs Half 912 and got 6 gentle typhoons, 2 for the top, 4 for the side, and a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro for the front.


Thanks for the info, I'll look into replacing the stock 200mm fans next with the Bitfenix Spectre you mention at the front and I'll have to think on what configuration to go with for the side


----------



## autotroph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> That's a very interesting idea/design. I'm tempted to try to make something on my own to venture into the ominous world of plexi. But I am replacing my GPU block this weekend and there's a good chance I'll sell this machine (ebay?) next week so I can start from scratch now that I have more knowledge of the process.
> Out of curiosity, about what would this design of yours cost?
> EDIT: And it would be even better if it could cover my hideous cold cathode along the top.


If you want to give it a go yourself, I'd be more than happy to share ideas. Basically there are a few things you ABSOLUTELY NEED:

- Plexi (obviously -- I got mine from estreetplastic, but there are probably many other retailers)
- Cutting implements (bandsaw/jigsaw/hacksaw, a plexi scorer or dremel)
- Heat gun
- clamps

First thing I did was measure everything two or three times so I had a good grasp on what I needed to happen. This included practicing bending the plexiglas too (I'll get to that later). Also, I should note that you shouldn't measure your depth from the side of the case, measure it from the inside of the two rivets along the bottom inside the case. The insert sits against that nicely, and with in inside that centimeter or so farther allows you to put your door on!

Cut it down to its basic size. For this step I used the bandsaw, but I think using the scoring and breaking technique would give you cleaner edges. Then you have to make the center cut so you can bend the PSU side independently from the drive bay side. That I would still use a saw of some sort...if you tried to score I have a feeling it would snap clear through.

Once you have the shape with the cut in the center, the next step is to bend it, but I need to explain the measuring of this part a little bit. Plexi doesn't bend at right angles, so you have to account the curvature into your measurement. For the 1/8" plexi I used, I found that for a 90 degree bend, I got an extra 3/16" in length. I'm not sure if this holds for all varieties, so test it on a scrap piece that you have from the initial cutting. When you're doing your measurements, you have to take this into account--if you don't you'll end up having to cut that side down while it is bent, which would not be nearly as easy.

Note: IT'S PROBABLY A GOOD IDEA TO HAVE WORK GLOVES WHEN YOU HEAT THE PLEXI!!

That out of the way, the bending part is fairly straight forward. Mark where you want to bend and then clamp the plexi over the edge of a sturdy surface, with the edge of the surface lined up with there you want it to bend. Also, what I found helped was to clamp a piece of wood on top of the plexi to keep it from bowing above the bend. Also, if you can, clamp directly at the bottom of the center cut to help prevent any breaking along there. It's fairly sturdy, but that is clearly the weak point of the piece. Once you have it all clamped down, apply even heat over the bend line and apply light pressure. Keep applying heat until you have it bent to where you want. Once you have it at the right angle, hold both sides in position for a minute or two so it can cool to a point where its not going to rebound a little.

That's your basic unit. All that is left after that is to cut out things like the notch for the front fan and the PCIE bays. I found that in order to get it to fit inside the case a little bit, it needed to get inside the lip. I had to cut down the dimensions a little bit left to right and a bit from the top, and round the side-facing corners (using a grinding bit on the dremel). Since its a little shorter than ideal, I found an easy solution was to put the insert in , and then from the back, prop it up on another thin strip of 1/8" plexi that runs along the length of the insert. It allows it to "lock" into place, and it makes it MUCH easier to take in and out. I'll see about making a video for putting it in. I had a few scary moments trying to get the sucker in the first couple times with components in there, but I have a system down now that avoids banging it into my mobo/cpu cooler.

If you have any questions or need clarification, feel free to PM.

Plexi scorer: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UHUZ5U/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1/189-8307354-9433622?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_r=0NDG80MP3EMCHT6BWC6Q&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_i=B000BZZ1D0


----------



## kpeezy

Corsair replaced my top 200mm fan due to a constant grinding noise from the bearing. Very awesome, really easy, $0, and I didn't have to ship back the bad fan. GG!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Cheers! It's a great case and the demclflex filter is good quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'll look into replacing the stock 200mm fans next with the Bitfenix Spectre you mention at the front and I'll have to think on what configuration to go with for the side


Only bad part, is that bitfenix uses a different kind of white in their LED fans. So if you want them to match you have to replace them all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpeezy*
> 
> Corsair replaced my top 200mm fan due to a constant grinding noise from the bearing. Very awesome, really easy, $0, and I didn't have to ship back the bad fan. GG!


We are no strangers to Corsiar's top notch customer service.


----------



## Killermod1

I know, I know, the grill is ugly but thats all I had. Will Replace with a mnpctech one. Plus cut the top panel and placed the H100 on top. Now just need to clean up and polish the panels and buy some white extensions for the 4 pin power cables and 6 pin pcie. I went with gloss becuase flat just looked to flat. Sorry for the awful pics, cell phone pics... The panels are stainless steal becuase my brother works for a stainless steal company and I thought what the hell, free. Most likely replace them with acrylic since I made my case even heavier now, even though its not like I carry the thing around...lol







By the way no difference in temps with the H100 in push for the record...


----------



## Erik in sac

very nice!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

@ Killermod1 - Very nice








How much cutting did you have to do to get that H100 up there? I'd like a H100 (when i get one) in the same configuration but haven't attempted modding before. . .
I got a couple of marginally better pics of mine but the camera was rubbish









Ignore the date stamp, lol.


----------



## matan11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, the grill is ugly but thats all I had. Will Replace with a mnpctech one. Plus cut the top panel and placed the H100 on top. Now just need to clean up and polish the panels and buy some white extensions for the 4 pin power cables and 6 pin pcie. I went with gloss becuase flat just looked to flat. Sorry for the awful pics, cell phone pics... The panels are stainless steal becuase my brother works for a stainless steal company and I thought what the free. Most likely replace them with acrylic since I made my case even heavier now, even though its not like I carry the thing around...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way no difference in temps with the H100 in push for the record...


Did my plans help?

nice Rig btw


----------



## BBLENDER

Doc_Gonzo . Those wheels, custom made?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> Doc_Gonzo . Those wheels, custom made?


hehehe, no, I wish they were! I got a little wheeled wooden trolley type thing with my computer desk. It used to have sides on but this case was too wide so I just took them off and it sits nicely on that


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Here we go! Got it yesterday













See sig for more info on parts. I'm planning on adding an extra fan to cool the cards and maybe changing the H80 fans to something with white leds.
Also going to buy a ledstrip because it's not lighting up enough in the back.


----------



## sausage boy

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matan11*
> 
> Did my plans help?
> nice Rig btw


Yes they did and the reason i went higher on 5.25 bay is becuase i have my hdd in the bottom bay. Thanks


----------



## Killermod1

@ Doc_Gonzo Its now much cutting pretty fast with a dremel and leaves the inner case a lot more spacious...Im thinking some Phobya shrouds between the fan and the rad..







like these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/image/12587/ex-rad-217.jpg/ex-rad-217/Phobya_120x120x20mm_Fan_Radiator_Shroud_-_Plexi.html?tl=c429s163
The shrouds are only 20mm


----------



## matan11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Yes they did and the reason i went higher on 5.25 bay is becuase i have my hdd in the bottom bay. Thanks


One Question: for what is actually the grill? only optically?


----------



## Killermod1

It sort of directed my air flow straighter towards the card. The airflow is really strong since the 200mm up front is helping cool air in and then transfered towards the 120mm in to the case.


----------



## rck1984

I ordered several white NZXT sleeved extension cables yesterday to add to my 600T SE:

1x 24pin
4x PCI-E 6pin
1x mainboard 8pin
1x Frontpanel cable
2x Internal USB cable
2x SATA cable

Hopefully it will look nice, tired of these rainbow cables..

Also ordering either a Corsair H100 or a custom watercooling loop within a few days (depending on my budget)
Including 2x Gentle Typhoons, a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm white LED and now this is what i am wondering about....

Should i get a Bitfenix Specre Pro LED 120mm fan as exhaust, or should i go for a regular (black and white) fan for exhaust and add a LED strip to get lightning. I am aiming for a black/white/blue clean build and i'm wondering if its not too much by adding a LED fan on the back.

So.... for a clean build... LED fan or Non-LED fan?


----------



## Killermod1

Id say non led and just add a nzxt strip becuase on their highest settings their really bright! Just my opinion!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> @ Killermod1 - Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much cutting did you have to do to get that H100 up there? I'd like a H100 (when i get one) in the same configuration but haven't attempted modding before. . .
> I got a couple of marginally better pics of mine but the camera was rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the date stamp, lol.


I have the H100 mounted the same way, but I already had a hole in the top of my case that I had been using to push the H100 forward to achieve push/pull on an older socket 775 board, and the H100 fit through it without issue.



I made that hole so I could do this:



But it won't work with the i5 board I have now because of how high up the memory is placed on the board. So sad, I really loved that mod.



It was so sweet.....

You can cut a hole up top with a Dremel or other roto tool. Make sure you make it so the edge doesn't rub against the H100 hoses.


----------



## Killermod1

You could fit a triple rad whenever you get ready to go full watercooling.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I was wondering how many times do you guys clean your case? I don't want it to get too dusty. Every month?


----------



## Dakiller234

sorry for the bad pic quality. My build is pretty lack luster compared to the rest on here, haha.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

@ Mergatroid, that's a very nice mod mate, shame it doesn't work out with the 1155 boards! I'm going to look out for a cheap Dremel as it looks like I will be doing some cutting in the future.
One thing I would like to do is this: have 4 x 120mm fans on the side panel, hooked together and to a small fan controller, something with maybe just one dial to turn up or down, similar to the one built into the case but smaller. If such a thing exists, I was thinking it could be mounted to the inside of the case side panel and a hole drilled through for the dial to be accessed from outside the case.
Does anyone know if this is possible?
I don't really want to add a large fan controller to the front of the case as I'd like to convert at least two of the remaining three 5.25" bays to HDD bays (already seen some adaptors that do this) but i figure that would be the only other way of doing it?

@ Dakiller234, looks good - I hope you're enjoying your case as much as I am


----------



## Egameman

I need some help for my loop in this beautiful case.

I wanna cool down a new 7950( or my existing 7880 if EK get the blocks out soon) I'm( probably) buying, as well as my OC 2500K(4,5 Ghz).

I'm willing to buy everything new, except cpu block and a 240 rad.

- Would a 200mm rad be overkill, is 120 rad for ONE gpu enough ?

- Should I keep my dcp 4.0 pump or buy a D5 or MCP355 ( with a top, or a EK top/res combo ) or the xspc bay pump/res combo? Koolance bay res/pump combo ?

- I wanna go for 1/2-3/4 tubing and prolly compression fittings. pros n' cons ?

What would be most practical/look best in this beautiful graphite 600t we all own here







. I'm going for the black/res asus ROG theme







(boring maybe but I love red/black scheme.)

I have to buy everything here in Norway, but feel free to link me to products and I'll find them here in Norway







.

This is mostly for the aesthetics fault... my temps are good as the rig sits now.

Please help, I can't decide







!!


----------



## Darylrese

Heres my 600t setup in all its glory...almost finnished







Just need to buy one more AP-15



I'm also thinking of covering the water pipes in white conduit...heres a quick mock up using what i have (too big but gives you a rough idea) Not sure if i like it or not...suggestions?? I would also wrap the GPU waterblock hoses although the stuff might not be bendy enough!


----------



## Romyo

@ Darylrese

Nice gaming setup !
I was also thinking about covering my h100's waterpipes, but I don't know what I really want yet...

Are you using scythe gentle typhoon 120mm fans ? If yes, would you recommend them to me for replacing the corsair stock fans of my h100 ? I'm looking for good and "quiet" fans, but I can't make a choice :s


----------



## Darylrese

Mate the AP-15's are BEAUTIFUL. they are quiet and push loads of air! They are virtually silent. They are FARR better than the standard H100 fans, they are so much quieter. They are 120mm 1850RPM Gentle Typhoon fans.

I cant make my mind up about covering the hoses. Also i could easily cover the PSU leads that are showing using the same stuff....decisions decisions.


----------



## sausage boy

I use canned air like every week...i have a ocd


----------



## sausage boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I was wondering how many times do you guys clean your case? I don't want it to get too dusty. Every month?


I use canned air every week i have an ocd


----------



## Romyo

So I think I will buy two of those AP-15 ! They really seem to be good for radiators.
I've been reading so much reviews about so much different fans, thx for the help


----------



## Darylrese

I have tried about 5 different fans on my radiators and nothing comes close to the AP-15's...you wont be dissapointed!


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> I need some help for my loop in this beautiful case.
> I wanna cool down a new 7950( or my existing 7880 if EK get the blocks out soon) I'm( probably) buying, as well as my OC 2500K(4,5 Ghz).
> I'm willing to buy everything new, except cpu block and a 240 rad.
> - Would a 200mm rad be overkill, is 120 rad for ONE gpu enough ?
> - Should I keep my dcp 4.0 pump or buy a D5 or MCP355 ( with a top, or a EK top/res combo ) or the xspc bay pump/res combo? Koolance bay res/pump combo ?
> - I wanna go for 1/2-3/4 tubing and prolly compression fittings. pros n' cons ?
> What would be most practical/look best in this beautiful graphite 600t we all own here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm going for the black/res asus ROG theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (boring maybe but I love red/black scheme.)
> I have to buy everything here in Norway, but feel free to link me to products and I'll find them here in Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> This is mostly for the aesthetics fault... my temps are good as the rig sits now.
> Please help, I can't decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


go with a 200mm rad...you will most likely xfire that card...simply because i think you have the upgrade bug









i'd dump the dcp 4.0 and go with a d5 or mcp pump. makes the profile slimmer and since you said its for aesthetics, those pumps will look sexier

can't go wrong with compressions, looks 10x better then using barbs and clamps (zipties)

nothing wrong with the ROG theme, sure black and red is played out but those boards are dead sexy.


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> go with a 200mm rad...you will most likely xfire that card...simply because i think you have the upgrade bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd dump the dcp 4.0 and go with a d5 or mcp pump. makes the profile slimmer and since you said its for aesthetics, those pumps will look sexier
> can't go wrong with compressions, looks 10x better then using barbs and clamps (zipties)
> nothing wrong with the ROG theme, sure black and red is played out but those boards are dead sexy.


Thnx for the info and help here man, supportive as always...upgrade bug ? I AM! the upgrade bug....







!

Think I'm gonna go for a xspc d5 dual bay combo...seen pics of ppl using bay res w pump...looks so awesome and clean ;D


----------



## rck1984

I cant make up my mind about what to do, its driving me crazy...
I'd like to order some fans and new cooling tomorrow but i'm wondering if i should go for LED or Non-LED fans.

For a as clean as possible build... Either...

200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED.
120mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED.
Without extra case light. because it might get too much.
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-led#gallery

Or....

200mm Bitfenix Spectre white. (non-LED)
120mm Bitfenix Spectre white. (non-LED)
1 or 2 Bitfenix Alchemy white LED strips.
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-non-led#gallery

Im going for a black/white/blue theme. Ordered a bunch of white NZXT cables already as well.
Why can something like this be so damn difficult? lol

Even thinking of buying both combinations and decide after seeying it myself, but its a total waste of cash...


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I cant make up my mind about what to do, its driving me crazy...
> I'd like to order some fans and new cooling tomorrow but i'm wondering if i should go for LED or Non-LED fans.
> For a as clean as possible build... Either...
> 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED.
> 120mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED.
> Without extra case light. because it might get too much.
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-led#gallery
> Or....
> 200mm Bitfenix Spectre white. (non-LED)
> 120mm Bitfenix Spectre white. (non-LED)
> 1 or 2 Bitfenix Alchemy white LED strips.
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-non-led#gallery
> Im going for a black/white/blue theme. Ordered a bunch of white NZXT cables already as well.
> Why can something like this be so damn difficult? lol
> Even thinking of buying both combinations and decide after seeying it myself, but its a total waste of cash...


The bitfenix Specre fans aren't very bright of leds. They illuminate the fan, but not everything around it because of the smokey tint to the plastic they are made of. You can use those and add custom LEDs, but I think the Specre Pros give a very clean look, and doesn't over power the case. Just a nice glow.


----------



## rck1984

Hmm all right. I like them not giving too much light, thats the reason i was looking up on normal fans as well.
The normal Bitfenix Spectre's look good but the specs suck compared to the pro series.

On the 200mm for example:
Normal Spectre: 47.4 CFM
Pro series: 148.72 CFM

Thats quite a difference.

When it comes to LED strips/sleeves, i checked up the NZXT sleeves but they come with a PCI slot kind of switch. That adds more crap to my build and i dont like that. Therefore i checked up alternative LED strips and got my eyes on these Bitfenix Alchemy strips. They come in 12cm, 30cm and 60cm. I am thinking if i should buy a 12 or 30cm one, i dont want things to get too bright.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Hmm all right. I like them not giving too much light, thats the reason i was looking up on normal fans as well.
> The normal Bitfenix Spectre's look good but the specs suck compared to the pro series.
> On the 200mm for example:
> Normal Spectre: 47.4 CFM
> Pro series: 148.72 CFM
> Thats quite a difference.
> When it comes to LED strips/sleeves, i checked up the NZXT sleeves but they come with a PCI slot kind of switch. That adds more crap to my build and i dont like that. Therefore i checked up alternative LED strips and got my eyes on these Bitfenix Alchemy strips. They come in 12cm, 30cm and 60cm. I am thinking if i should buy a 12 or 30cm one, i dont want things to get too bright.


If that is the case, just stick with the normal Spectre pros, they have a non LED version as well.


----------



## rck1984

But only in black, not in white as far as i know...
I think i'm going for a 120mm and a 200mm white LED, and a small led strip.
Depending on how bright it is, ill see if i use the strip or not.


----------



## djriful

Fans are not designed to light up everything... this is why Cathode / LED product exists. >_>


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED*

While the rig was down for monthly cleaning, I swapped some fans around to up the case pressure and made aluminum mesh dust filters for the rest of the intake fans so now all intakes have them.


----------



## NastyCircus

how do you put in that position the corsair ssd?

only have the ssd? I tried leaving the space for the 200mm coolermaster fan but, i couldn't because i use 1ssd and 2 hdd.

regards


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> But only in black, not in white as far as i know...
> I think i'm going for a 120mm and a 200mm white LED, and a small led strip.
> Depending on how bright it is, ill see if i use the strip or not.


You mean like these?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NastyCircus*
> 
> how do you put in that position the corsair ssd?
> 
> only have the ssd? I tried leaving the space for the 200mm coolermaster fan but, i couldn't because i use 1ssd and 2 hdd.
> 
> regards


I use 1" 3M double-sided adhesive foam squares. I only run an SSD for OS/apps/games in my big rig and use my file server for my music, movies, backup, and general storage.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> You mean like these?


White Spectre Pro non-LED!!! Is there a 200mm one?


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> White Spectre Pro non-LED!!! Is there a 200mm one?


They will come in all 4 sizes, at your convenience.


----------



## Egameman

@ darkcyde

Such an awesome build ! How did you mount the pump/res ?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Here we go! Got it yesterday


Do you guys think I would be able to fit another soundcard in there (above the gpu) I currently have an Creative Soundblaster Xtreme audio. But I get a weird noise through my headphones (Ultrasone 550)/

I was thinking about a Asus Xonar DX


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Fans are not designed to light up everything... this is why Cathode / LED product exists. >_>


You think? I had plenty of LED fans before that were so bright, they light up my whole rig. However, i understood that isnt the case with these Bitfenix.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> They will come in all 4 sizes, at your convenience.


Cool, didnt knew they were in white as well. Thanks


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> *OP UPDATED*
> 
> While the rig was down for monthly cleaning, I swapped some fans around to up the case pressure and made aluminum mesh dust filters for the rest of the intake fans so now all intakes have them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


still one of the cleanist sexiest builds.


----------



## rck1984

Decided on ordering both the 120mm and 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED.
Also ordered a Corsair H100, been thinking of a RS240 kit but just the kit is about 220 dollar (170euro) here already. I rather save the cash...
My i5 2500k isnt that much of a beast anyway, compared to other people on OCN with 4500mhz @ 1.400v. Pushing it further is not necesary for me. Also my current H50 in P/P (2x GT-15) is keeping my cpu on low 70's while stresstesting. Hopefully the H100 will make it drop a few degrees more.

Fixed my top mesh already for a little more airflow but especially to get rid of the noise.


600T mod by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## stoneburst

Hi!

I bought this case a month ago for my new built.

It's a very good case in terms of cable management, very spacious for any kind of built, and it looks good. Also it's very quiet, no vibrations at all.

But several days ago the front fan started to fail.

With the fan controller set on min (I always set it to min) the fan started to increase a decrease its speed randomly and LED's became intermittent. I thought it was a defective fan but first I tried to change the connector where the fan was connected. There are 4 connectors, only 3 are being used (front, top and rear fan), so I decided to change the fan connector to the empty connector. I powered the computer and the front fan worked fine.

So my 600T White case has a defective fan controller, at least one of the four connectors.

I am not contacted to Corsair yet because I read other similar experiences with a defective fan controller where the option that Corsair offers is to return the case. Shipment costs almost like a new case ... it is not an option.

Now, i am less satisfied with this case. I hope the rest of connectors don't start to fail ...

Regards


----------



## Egameman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoneburst*
> 
> Hi!
> I bought this case a month ago for my new built.
> It's a very good case in terms of cable management, very spacious for any kind of built, and it looks good. Also it's very quiet, no vibrations at all.
> But several days ago the front fan started to fail.
> With the fan controller set on min (I always set it to min) the fan started to increase a decrease its speed randomly and LED's became intermittent. I thought it was a defective fan but first I tried to change the connector where the fan was connected. There are 4 connectors, only 3 are being used (front, top and rear fan), so I decided to change the fan connector to the empty connector. I powered the computer and the front fan worked fine.
> So my 600T White case has a defective fan controller, at least one of the four connectors.
> I am not contacted to Corsair yet because I read other similar experiences with a defective fan controller where the option that Corsair offers is to return the case. Shipment costs almost like a new case ... it is not an option.
> Now, i am less satisfied with this case. I hope the rest of connectors don't start to fail ...
> Regards


Talk to corsairgeorge, maybe he can help yo... [email protected]


----------



## dropseaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoneburst*
> 
> Hi!
> I bought this case a month ago for my new built.
> It's a very good case in terms of cable management, very spacious for any kind of built, and it looks good. Also it's very quiet, no vibrations at all.
> But several days ago the front fan started to fail.
> With the fan controller set on min (I always set it to min) the fan started to increase a decrease its speed randomly and LED's became intermittent. I thought it was a defective fan but first I tried to change the connector where the fan was connected. There are 4 connectors, only 3 are being used (front, top and rear fan), so I decided to change the fan connector to the empty connector. I powered the computer and the front fan worked fine.
> So my 600T White case has a defective fan controller, at least one of the four connectors.
> I am not contacted to Corsair yet because I read other similar experiences with a defective fan controller where the option that Corsair offers is to return the case. Shipment costs almost like a new case ... it is not an option.
> Now, i am less satisfied with this case. I hope the rest of connectors don't start to fail ...
> Regards


Pop off your front panel and clear your top 5.25'' just to make sure the other end of the fan wire is plugged into the fan controller. Mine was loose. Pushed it in and I was good. I was bummed thinking 1 of the 4 fan connectors was defective. Might as well just check. I switched up to a different fan controller anyway, but it made me feel better :]


----------



## stoneburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Talk to corsairgeorge, maybe he can help yo... [email protected]


I see ... Thanks.


----------



## stoneburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropseaa*
> 
> Pop off your front panel and clear your top 5.25'' just to make sure the other end of the fan wire is plugged into the fan controller. Mine was loose. Pushed it in and I was good. I was bummed thinking 1 of the 4 fan connectors was defective. Might as well just check. I switched up to a different fan controller anyway, but it made me feel better :]


Thanks for your reply.

I exactly did that ... The problem is in the controller, not in the extension cables.

Regards.


----------



## CaptainHog

hello!!
that is my new 600t.
need changes....

IMG_3417.JPG 2811k .JPG file


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> You could fit a triple rad whenever you get ready to go full watercooling.


That's a good point. I'll remember that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I was wondering how many times do you guys clean your case? I don't want it to get too dusty. Every month?


Every few months for me. I have two intake fans and both have filters, so the case is pretty good at keeping reasonably clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> @ Mergatroid, that's a very nice mod mate, shame it doesn't work out with the 1155 boards! I'm going to look out for a cheap Dremel as it looks like I will be doing some cutting in the future.
> One thing I would like to do is this: have 4 x 120mm fans on the side panel, hooked together and to a small fan controller, something with maybe just one dial to turn up or down, similar to the one built into the case but smaller. If such a thing exists, I was thinking it could be mounted to the inside of the case side panel and a hole drilled through for the dial to be accessed from outside the case.
> Does anyone know if this is possible?
> I don't really want to add a large fan controller to the front of the case as I'd like to convert at least two of the remaining three 5.25" bays to HDD bays (already seen some adaptors that do this) but i figure that would be the only other way of doing it?
> @ Dakiller234, looks good - I hope you're enjoying your case as much as I am


There's this:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX27248

Since it's PWM, if you combine it with this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119248

You could combine 4 fans on one internal control while the splitter draws power direct from the PSU. Of course you would require all PWM fans, which seem to be getting hard to find for good quiet ones.

You could always mount a regular fan controller backwards on one of the drive bays, or even a 3.5" controller in a hard drive bay. There are also a few PWM fans available that come with back plates (slot covers) with a control on them.

Here's something I've thought about trying:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186036

PWM case fans that can be daisy chained, so you can control all of them with one control.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> *OP UPDATED*
> 
> While the rig was down for monthly cleaning, I swapped some fans around to up the case pressure and made aluminum mesh dust filters for the rest of the intake fans so now all intakes have them.


Excellent light placement. I also like the way your hoses are set up for minimum lengths. Effective and clean looking. Nice job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoneburst*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I exactly did that ... The problem is in the controller, not in the extension cables.
> Regards.


I'm pretty sure lately I've read about people saying Corsair just sent them a replacement fan controller. Email Corsair George for sure and see if you can get just the controller.

I still can't decide what to cut into my side panel. I would like to do something different.....


----------



## protzman

anyone water cooling or about to water cool their pc want some Monsoon compression fittings (white) 3/8ID x 5/8 OD?

thnx.


----------



## DrJns

Here's my 600T before I pulled out the 7970 (sorry if you're also subbed to the water cooling thread and my double posting!):


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Here's my 600T before I pulled out the 7970 (sorry if you're also subbed to the water cooling thread and my double posting!):


looks amazing! good job man!


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJns*
> 
> Here's my 600T before I pulled out the 7970 (sorry if you're also subbed to the water cooling thread and my double posting!):


Very clean job, I would like to see what the case looks like with the door on, I assume you are using the window?

I decided to take a trip down memory lane, you guys keep cranking out awesome 600T builds. Its a shame both of my 600T cases are collecting dust in the attic.







Well I am due for some hardware upgrades, Intel here I come!


----------



## stoneburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm pretty sure lately I've read about people saying Corsair just sent them a replacement fan controller. Email Corsair George for sure and see if you can get just the controller.


Thanks Mergatroid. If so, there would be a nice Corsair support.

I don't want only to show the bad things, so I decided to post a couple of pics of mine. Nothing special, but I like it.




Regards.


----------



## sausage boy

Good choice music sounds alot better than the creative cards i binned my extreme gamer for a xonar go for it.


----------



## Jay_Slim

There are some amazing builds in this thread. Truly inspiring. I've been registerd for a while but never really posted much, that is until I became an owner of a 600t. This case is truly awesome.

Its too bad this case doesn't fit XL-ATX or does it?

I recently purchased a white NZXT 810 Switch to house a new MSI Big Bang x power ii, but only out of the sheer lack of choice for good XL-ATX cases! I am aware of Mountain Mods, Case-Labs, DD, etc and yes they are amazing cases, they are just way to gaudy for my taste. The look of the 600t is one of a kind. So...I ordered a white 600t as well to see if I could mod it to fit the Big Bang.

I think its possible, but I need some ideas with placing the PSU.

Here's my case


and here is whats keeping the Big Bang from laying perfectly flat.



This can be dremeled off pretty easy, which is what I plan to do.

and here's the PSU



I was thinking about scooting over the PSU adding ventilation on the bottom.



Anyone have any suggestions on PSU placement?


----------



## rctrucker

If you move the PSU over, you would have to run the fan intake from your case, or mod the bottom of the case as well.


----------



## Jay_Slim

Yeah thats what I was thinking. I just thought someone might have another way to mount it on another part of the case. thanks rctucker.


----------



## Darkcyde

I figured since my PSU faces down and the 600T has mesh and a filter for the PSU fan, I could get away with stealing the decorative grill and using it on the front. I think it turned out rather well.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> I figured since my PSU faces down and the 600T has mesh and a filter for the PSU fan, I could get away with stealing the decorative grill and using it on the front. I think it turned out rather well.


That's just brilliant! + Corsair logo.


----------



## protzman

lol ^ for a sec i thought he ACTUALLY did put his psu there


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> I figured since my PSU faces down and the 600T has mesh and a filter for the PSU fan, I could get away with stealing the decorative grill and using it on the front. I think it turned out rather well.


Looks similar...

lol love your case. One of my favorites


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED*

Thanks for the compliments guys. I think Corsair should start selling the PSU fan grills separately as a case accessory.


----------



## Killermod1

^I would love to see that happen....


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX27248
> Since it's PWM, if you combine it with this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119248
> You could combine 4 fans on one internal control while the splitter draws power direct from the PSU. Of course you would require all PWM fans, which seem to be getting hard to find for good quiet ones.
> You could always mount a regular fan controller backwards on one of the drive bays, or even a 3.5" controller in a hard drive bay. There are also a few PWM fans available that come with back plates (slot covers) with a control on them.
> Here's something I've thought about trying:
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186036
> PWM case fans that can be daisy chained, so you can control all of them with one control.


Thanks for the links! The Zalman Fan mate looks exactly like what I need and I've checked here in the UK and there appears to be a a reasonable selection of PWM fans for sale, as well as the splitter I'd need. I'll definitely be giving that a go but first i have my sights set on a Dremel type tool and a H100. I intend on attempting the mod where the metal in the top of the case is cut away, allowing fans better access to the radiator


----------



## gliggo

Recently finished my girlfriend's build, have to say the case is pretty cute and easy to water cool in for a mid tower case









Here are some pics !


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> Recently finished my girlfriend's build, have to say the case is pretty cute and easy to water cool in for a mid tower case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mmmm milky


----------



## .Griff.

Has anyone experienced an issue with the built in fan controller?

I got my 600T SE in December and hooked up the top 200mm, front 200mm and rear 120mm fans to the controller which worked perfectly increasing and decreasing the speed of the fans as you turned the dial.

For some reason the fans now aren't responding when I turn the dial and are spinning at one constant speed. I've not made any changes and/or touched the fans over the last few months so any idea what's caused the problem?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Has anyone experienced an issue with the built in fan controller?
> I got my 600T SE in December and hooked up the top 200mm, front 200mm and rear 120mm fans to the controller which worked perfectly increasing and decreasing the speed of the fans as you turned the dial.
> For some reason the fans now aren't responding when I turn the dial and are spinning at one constant speed. I've not made any changes and/or touched the fans over the last few months so any idea what's caused the problem?


I think it is a somewhat common problem with the built in fan controller going bad on the 600T. I am actually waiting on a delivery from Corsair that should be here Friday, it's the replacement controller for mine that died months ago.


----------



## Narokuu

mine works some times, and then dies or a week, then works again, im getting a dedicated controller, and cutting out the wires, if corsair keeps doing this to me, im going iwht the NZXT 810 =/ i have had this case and 3 CPU coolers just die within days of use =(


----------



## stoneburst

Well, i have already sent a message to corsairgeorge in order to solve my problem with the fan controller.

Thank you very much!

Regards.


----------



## djriful

I have no issues so far with the fan controller, I'm not sure if there are different revision of 600T and I've bought mine in February.


----------



## stoneburst

I bought mine the last days of March ... Only 1 month of use


----------



## jdip

I bought mine in September 2011 and a few days ago one of the fan headers stopped working. The others seem to be fine though.


----------



## Darkcyde

I have an original 600T from the very first shipment to the states and I've been using all four channels since day one and have had zero problems.


----------



## Erik in sac

If any of you guys have a black non working fan controller left sitting around, want to sell it cheap? I want to put it on my white case







I'll just swap the guts from my white one. pm me


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> I have an original 600T from the very first shipment to the states and I've been using all four channels since day one and have had zero problems.


I'm with darkcyde on this one, I got mine prob a month after the case was
Intorduced, one of the OG ones







zero problems to this day!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Thanks for the links! The Zalman Fan mate looks exactly like what I need and I've checked here in the UK and there appears to be a a reasonable selection of PWM fans for sale, as well as the splitter I'd need. I'll definitely be giving that a go but first i have my sights set on a Dremel type tool and a H100. I intend on attempting the mod where the metal in the top of the case is cut away, allowing fans better access to the radiator


Good choice. I think that's a worthwhile mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Has anyone experienced an issue with the built in fan controller?
> I got my 600T SE in December and hooked up the top 200mm, front 200mm and rear 120mm fans to the controller which worked perfectly increasing and decreasing the speed of the fans as you turned the dial.
> For some reason the fans now aren't responding when I turn the dial and are spinning at one constant speed. I've not made any changes and/or touched the fans over the last few months so any idea what's caused the problem?


You need to contact Corsair and talk them into replacing just the fan controller. I have seen enough of this problem to make me happy I'm not using the case controller. I would rather have a third party controller. If I had a problem with how that would make the front of the case look, I would mount one internally in a hard drive bay. IMAO, I never thought that big knob in the middle of the top front of the case looked very good, over the last year I've formed the opinion it doesn't function very well, and I've also decided it's not very reliable either. It seems to me a case at this price should have a little more robust fan controller. When you see the little transistor they use with no heat sink you might get a laugh out of it.


----------



## Darylrese

How have you guys sprayed your gentle typhoon fans? Do they come appart easily? They look much nicer in white than grey.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> How have you guys sprayed your gentle typhoon fans? Do they come appart easily? They look much nicer in white than grey.


There are plenty of people who have, and they do come apart easily. You place a large risk increasing vibration/noise if you do though. The fans have heavy blades, so if you throw them off balance they might not be as gentle of a typhoon.


----------



## overpower

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay_Slim*
> 
> There are some amazing builds in this thread. Truly inspiring. I've been registerd for a while but never really posted much, that is until I became an owner of a 600t. This case is truly awesome.
> Its too bad this case doesn't fit XL-ATX or does it?
> I recently purchased a white NZXT 810 Switch to house a new MSI Big Bang x power ii, but only out of the sheer lack of choice for good XL-ATX cases! I am aware of Mountain Mods, Case-Labs, DD, etc and yes they are amazing cases, they are just way to gaudy for my taste. The look of the 600t is one of a kind. So...I ordered a white 600t as well to see if I could mod it to fit the Big Bang.
> I think its possible, but I need some ideas with placing the PSU.
> Here's my case
> 
> and here is whats keeping the Big Bang from laying perfectly flat.
> 
> This can be dremeled off pretty easy, which is what I plan to do.
> and here's the PSU
> 
> 
> I was thinking about scooting over the PSU adding ventilation on the bottom.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on PSU placement?






ypu can rotate psu so the fun will be looking to side panel. also to get out all the air from psu, you can open the 1-2 last pci slots.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> How have you guys sprayed your gentle typhoon fans? Do they come appart easily? They look much nicer in white than grey.


I recently painted a Gentle Typhoon as well. Not so successful after all... It looks real good, the black/white but it has a slight hissing sound now.
Therefore i replaced it with a new unpainted Gentle Typhoon, unfortunately.


----------



## BBLENDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> so if you throw them off balance they might not be as gentle of a typhoon.










you killed me with that


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you killed me with that


----------



## TARRCO

Pretty low end computer but love the case


----------



## autotroph

So I bought a slot-loaded slim DVD drive, and it was absolutely paining me where to put it. I tried a 5.25 bay converter, but I don't have the tools to be able to stealth it AND make it look nice. After about a dozen iterations of modding the OG bay covers all the way to replacing the bay covers with plexi, I finally discovered that if I don't mind murdering my front airflow, I can fit it inside the front fan grille, so it is available when you pop it out. No modification required. If I end up sticking with this solution though I may consider opening up another part of the case for intake, as there will be minimal flow after that mod.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autotroph*
> 
> So I bought a slot-loaded slim DVD drive, and it was absolutely paining me where to put it. I tried a 5.25 bay converter, but I don't have the tools to be able to stealth it AND make it look nice. After about a dozen iterations of modding the OG bay covers all the way to replacing the bay covers with plexi, I finally discovered that if I don't mind murdering my front airflow, I can fit it inside the front fan grille, so it is available when you pop it out. No modification required. If I end up sticking with this solution though I may consider opening up another part of the case for intake, as there will be minimal flow after that mod.


You should hook us up with some pictures to better understand what your doing!

You can mod the bottom of the 600t for a 120mm fan intake, that is one of the easier mods.


----------



## autotroph

Here's what I did. It's not quite the final product (its only mounted currently with foam tape and the cable needs to somehow be braided). My temperatures with the drive in there only went up about 2C, which makes me wonder if the front fan was doing much to begin with...





Edit: You can also see my attempt at making a CD slot in plexi by freehanding with a dremel. I, unfortunately, just don't have the tools to make that cut cleanly. Optimally, that would be where I would want to put it.

Also, to do the bottom 120mm mod I would have to work on the insert I made (like I posted a few pages back), but that might be the best solution for me.

Last bit: What would people recommend for air filters over the intakes?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autotroph*
> 
> Here's what I did. It's not quite the final product (its only mounted currently with foam tape and the cable needs to somehow be braided). My temperatures with the drive in there only went up about 2C, which makes me wonder if the front fan was doing much to begin with...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: You can also see my attempt at making a CD slot in plexi by freehanding with a dremel. I, unfortunately, just don't have the tools to make that cut cleanly. Optimally, that would be where I would want to put it.


Ahh, I see now!

The stock 200mm fan doesn't push a lot of air, but what you could do is put a 120mm on the bottom of the case, a 120mm below that drive in the front, and a 120mm-140mm in your 5.25 bays. That would be plenty of intake.


----------



## autotroph

That sounds like the winning option. Time to tear her down again and drill some holes!


----------



## Zoltanar

Been going through this thread as I've wanted a white 600T for a while and now that I've got it, I would like to share some pictures.



I got a Force GT and a 2TB Drive behind the corsair fan in the 5.25 bays, I'm using one of the sleds that comes with the 600T to hold both drives together.
Also, H100 keeping 3770K at 4.5GHz 70c 1.305v








What do you guys think of my build?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Also, H100 keeping 3770K at 4.5GHz 70c 1.305v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of my build?


Nice and clean









I'm curious as to what your ambient temps are?

I'm thinking of picking up an H100 to push my 2500k harder


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Nice and clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to what your ambient temps are?
> I'm thinking of picking up an H100 to push my 2500k harder


I believe my room is about 25-28C, I actually woke up this morning with the H100 delivery







Your 2500k would probably go higher than 4.5GHz with a H100, I would say 4.7-4.8


----------



## jdip

Yeah I've already done 4.7 on my Hyper 212+, I was just wondering what your temps were based on.

The bling factor of the H100 doesn't hurt either









One thing that worries me though is that a lot of people seem to be having problems with the H100 (e.g. grinding pump noises).


----------



## Zoltanar

Only really noticed it at the beginning when the case was close to me and open.
The stock fans though seem to be loud, they are hooked up to the fan controller and are louder than the coolermaster sickleflows on the h100, also hooked up to the fan controller.


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Yeah I've already done 4.7 on my Hyper 212+, I was just wondering what your temps were based on.
> The bling factor of the H100 doesn't hurt either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that worries me though is that a lot of people seem to be having problems with the H100 (e.g. grinding pump noises).


i have the h100 in mine i idle around 28 and prime only gets me to 60 runnin 2600k at 4.6


----------



## protzman

H100 makes noise if you sit
And listen for it, but I would think, aside from the ppl who complain and whine about noises being too loud from fans and such, I am always listening to music, a movie, or gaming so there is always a substantial amount of noise to drown out my pc. Not that it needs to be drowned out anyways, but you catch myndrift I'm sure. I've had the h100 since like November and haven't had one complaint at all, especially comig from an A70


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Yeah I've already done 4.7 on my Hyper 212+, I was just wondering what your temps were based on.
> The bling factor of the H100 doesn't hurt either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that worries me though is that a lot of people seem to be having problems with the H100 (e.g. grinding pump noises).


The H100 is good cooling for what you pay, but it doesn't give substantial gains over where you are now. If your not looking to increase your 24/7 overclock, I would forgo the H100. You could always get some monster fans if you want to bench higher on your 212+.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> i have the h100 in mine i idle around 28 and prime only gets me to 60 runnin 2600k at 4.6


Wow those are great temps. What's your ambient temp and vcore?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> The H100 is good cooling for what you pay, but it doesn't give substantial gains over where you are now. If your not looking to increase your 24/7 overclock, I would forgo the H100. You could always get some monster fans if you want to bench higher on your 212+.


It's because I want to increase my 24/7 OC.


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Wow those are great temps. What's your ambient temp and vcore?
> It's because I want to increase my 24/7 OC.


ambiant around 21 22



thats normal and with prime runnin


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> ambiant around 21 22
> 
> 
> thats normal and with prime runnin


You need to let prime run longer to saturate the water in your cooler. You haven't even completed the first test. Also, how long were you at idle when you checked your temps. With my loop, I am at 28C idle (cool and quiet off), but after 20min of sitting, idle temp is up to 31C. Prime after an hour I am at 45C. This is at 4.175ghz @ 1.39v.


----------



## Badwrench

Also.....more pics for the thread


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Also.....more pics for the thread


Nice you reppin' the OCN


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> You need to let prime run longer to saturate the water in your cooler. You haven't even completed the first test. Also, how long were you at idle when you checked your temps. With my loop, I am at 28C idle (cool and quiet off), but after 20min of sitting, idle temp is up to 31C. Prime after an hour I am at 45C. This is at 4.175ghz @ 1.39v.


i was idle for for awhile i dont know i dont really turn off the pc and i was watching espn. i will run prime tonight for longer then cap maybe over night


----------



## jdip

Can anyone tell me how to take off the front section of the case? I know it's been posted in here but this thread is far too long to look for it.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to take off the front section of the case? I know it's been posted in here but this thread is far too long to look for it.


You gotta push 3 tabs out on each side, be careful to not break them as they are not very strong.


----------



## DrJns

oops


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autotroph*
> 
> So I bought a slot-loaded slim DVD drive, and it was absolutely paining me where to put it. I tried a 5.25 bay converter, but I don't have the tools to be able to stealth it AND make it look nice. After about a dozen iterations of modding the OG bay covers all the way to replacing the bay covers with plexi, I finally discovered that if I don't mind murdering my front airflow, I can fit it inside the front fan grille, so it is available when you pop it out. No modification required. If I end up sticking with this solution though I may consider opening up another part of the case for intake, as there will be minimal flow after that mod.


Why would you take a slot load DVD drive over airflow? I have thought about a slot load DVD drive, and I was actually thinking about putting it just above the top 5 1/4" bay and cutting a slot for it, but since I can't be sure of getting a clean straight cut I gave up on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Yeah I've already done 4.7 on my Hyper 212+, I was just wondering what your temps were based on.
> The bling factor of the H100 doesn't hurt either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that worries me though is that a lot of people seem to be having problems with the H100 (e.g. grinding pump noises).


From what I hear, the max safe temp for a 2500K is 73c.

My 2500K is running at 4.3GHz, and when I use both Furmark and Intel Burn Test at the same time for maximum load, my 2500K will tickle 70-73c. If you're getting 4.8 now, I would just stick with what you have.

I love the H100, but a lot of air solutions out there seem just as good. I suppose I may have just gotten a poor 2500k, but I have reseated and all, and I have had 4.7 but my temp was hitting 76c so I backed it off to 4.3.

Note I am not using the stock fans, and my fans are not as good. So, if I swapped back to stock my temps might improve by a couple of degrees. Just wanted to let you know so you don't waste $110. However, if you purchase it because you really like the form factor, it's still a great cooler.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> You gotta push 3 tabs out on each side, be careful to not break them as they are not very strong.


Yeah I figured it had something to do with the tabs but I was worried to break them.

Thanks.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> From what I hear, the max safe temp for a 2500K is 73c.
> My 2500K is running at 4.3GHz, and when I use both Furmark and Intel Burn Test at the same time for maximum load, my 2500K will tickle 70-73c. If you're getting 4.8 now, I would just stick with what you have.
> I love the H100, but a lot of air solutions out there seem just as good. I suppose I may have just gotten a poor 2500k, but I have reseated and all, and I have had 4.7 but my temp was hitting 76c so I backed it off to 4.3.
> Note I am not using the stock fans, and my fans are not as good. So, if I swapped back to stock my temps might improve by a couple of degrees. Just wanted to let you know so you don't waste $110. However, if you purchase it because you really like the form factor, it's still a great cooler.


73c is well within the safe zone IMO. And with normal usage it won't get anywhere near what Prime95 does to it. Also tjMax is 98c so there is a ton of room to work with there. But of course everyone has to decide what temp they are comfortable with for their chip.

At 4.7 my temps touch 80c so that's why I want a better cooler. My 24/7 OC is 4.5 GHz and it peaks at ~71c.

And yeah a large part of why I want the H100 is that it's smexy


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TARRCO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty low end computer but love the case


sweet








that tube from rad to res is still annoying me haha

well done though sir


----------



## autotroph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Why would you take a slot load DVD drive over airflow? I have thought about a slot load DVD drive, and I was actually thinking about putting it just above the top 5 1/4" bay and cutting a slot for it, but since I can't be sure of getting a clean straight cut I gave up on it.


I was beginning to arrive at the same conclusion before I decided to test it out first. Running at full load on prime95, my temps only increased around 2C, which was acceptable for me. I'm running my top fans as intake as well which I imagine will help. If temps become an issue, I could take a hack at modding a 120mm intake on the bottom. I've also got the 3-to-4, 5.25-to-3.5" adapter from zigmatek, which I could put in backwards (with the toolless clips removed) and throw a high CFM fan on to at the very least circulate the air more. Ultimately, I'm willing to sacrifice a few degrees for the aesthetic so long as they're still reasonable. My CPU is running at ~60C full load, and my GPU is currently at ~78C load.


----------



## Jay_Slim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> ypu can rotate psu so the fun will be looking to side panel. also to get out all the air from psu, you can open the 1-2 last pci slots.


Thats for that suggestion, overpower. I'm still debating on what to do. The white 600t just arrived today so I will update here what I did with some pics. I really have to admit though, I am liking the 810 Switch a whole lot more than I thought I would. Its pretty beast.


----------



## Darylrese

My girlfriends step dad has just given me a black and decker wizard tool (same as a dremel) is it worth taking my whole rig apart to cut out the top, front and back mesh or are the noise and airflow gains not worth it? Also do I use a heavy duty cutting disk? How hard is it to cut??


----------



## DrJns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My girlfriends step dad has just given me a black and decker wizard tool (same as a dremel) is it worth taking my whole rig apart to cut out the top, front and back mesh or are the noise and airflow gains not worth it? Also do I use a heavy duty cutting disk? How hard is it to cut??


I think it's worth it for the gains in sound and airflow, but I'm always a fan of having to redo something on my rig as an excuse to work on it. I just used the standard metal-cutting disk, and it was very easy to cut. If you can have someone hold a vacuum on the underside of where you're cutting with your wizard tool, you may not need to take everything out of your tower. The vibrations aren't enough to ruin anything; it just gets very messy.


----------



## Nadger

Just put mine together last weekend. I took a few pictures, its largely the same still aside from 2 noctua nf-f12s in the roof for the radiator. ATM i have them pulling air over the radiator out of the case. I will be experimenting with overclocking soon, but didnt want to OC until i had the noctua fans in because the corsair ones were too loud for my taste. I will try the fans in a push config when I OC as well.
































































Stats are as follows:

Motherboard: Asus Z77 Sabertooth w/ 2x Thermal Armor Fans
CPU: Ivy Bridge 3770k
Video Card: Zotac GTX 680 2gb
Sound Card: Asus Xonar DX 7.1
Memory: 16gb Corsair LP Vengeance (4x4gb)
PSU: Corsair AX750 w/ white cable kit
Cooler: Corsair H100 w/ 2xpull Noctua NF-F12 PWM
Fans: Stock 600t intake & exhaust (minus 200mm roof fan)
HD: 1TB WD Caviar Black (Raided with SSD)
SSD: Force GT 3 5.25" bay mounted (SSD cache w/ intel srt)
Monitor: 26" S-IPS Display (DS-263N)
Monitor 2: 17" NEC
Keyboard: Noppoo Choc Mini
Mouse: Razer Deathadder & Naga
Speakers: 5.1 Altec Lansing 251

Notes: All fans are plugged directly into motherboard headers to allow fully automatic/manual fan speed control depending on temperature using ASUS's new Fan Xpert/Thermal Radar tech. Aperture Science decal may end up on the side of the case next to the window. Side mesh panel may replace window depending on temperature results with OCing. Shooting for 4.5ghz as Ivy Bridge does not run cool at 4.8ish.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nadger*
> 
> Just put mine together last weekend. I took a few pictures, its largely the same still aside from 2 noctua nf-f12s in the roof for the radiator. ATM i have them pulling air over the radiator out of the case. I will be experimenting with overclocking soon, but didnt want to OC until i had the noctua fans in because the corsair ones were too loud for my taste. I will try the fans in a push config when I OC as well.


Looks awesome man! What sleeved cables are those? You did very nicely with the cable management.

And yeah why does Corsair have to sell their CLCs with hair dryers for fans


----------



## Nadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Looks awesome man! What sleeved cables are those? You did very nicely with the cable management.
> And yeah why does Corsair have to sell their CLCs with hair dryers for fans


The cables can be found here: http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories/professional-series-ax850-ax750-ax650-individually-sleeved-modular-cables-white.html

Thanks, I could have done it cleaner but i didn't want to rig it in such a way that would make it hard to remove/fix anything, so i kept that in mind as i was zip tying and deciding where/how i wanted to run cables. It made me really wish the fan controller cables were detachable on the inside.

I just messed around a bit with OCing I was able to hit 4.75ish stable but it ran very hot due to ivy bridge not liking that much voltage. I can seem to get it to run decent at 4.5, im still messing with what provides stability. with energy efficiency, decent temps and fan noise. Having 2 noctuas on there makes a huge difference, you can only just hear them on full speed. When im idling they are so quiet i cant hear them over the ambient room noise.

Corsair just barely released a new set of fans that are not so loud, though ive not seen any reviews on them just yet.

http://www.corsair.com/cpu-cooling-kits/air-series-fans.html

I just realized i left out the ram in the specs above....


----------



## Darylrese

So i spent the night ripping my rig to bits and cutting out the mesh with a black and decker wizard tool. I cut the front mesh, top mesh and rear mesh out, then painted the cut metal with black paint once finnished.

All back together now and everything running a few degrees lower than before







Also it is slightly quieter than before!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> 73c is well within the safe zone IMO. And with normal usage it won't get anywhere near what Prime95 does to it. Also tjMax is 98c so there is a ton of room to work with there. But of course everyone has to decide what temp they are comfortable with for their chip.
> At 4.7 my temps touch 80c so that's why I want a better cooler. My 24/7 OC is 4.5 GHz and it peaks at ~71c.
> And yeah a large part of why I want the H100 is that it's smexy


True enough. I had done a google on the max safe operating temp for the 2500K and I couldn't find anything official. So I ended up visiting a lot of forums, and 73c seems to be the temp most often cited. Yeah, when actually using the system it doesn't come close to 73. It only gets that high after running Intel Burn Test and Furmark for a half hour.

I agree about the H100, it's awesome. I just wouldn't want you to be disappointed if your temps don't vastly improve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autotroph*
> 
> I was beginning to arrive at the same conclusion before I decided to test it out first. Running at full load on prime95, my temps only increased around 2C, which was acceptable for me. I'm running my top fans as intake as well which I imagine will help. If temps become an issue, I could take a hack at modding a 120mm intake on the bottom. I've also got the 3-to-4, 5.25-to-3.5" adapter from zigmatek, which I could put in backwards (with the toolless clips removed) and throw a high CFM fan on to at the very least circulate the air more. Ultimately, I'm willing to sacrifice a few degrees for the aesthetic so long as they're still reasonable. My CPU is running at ~60C full load, and my GPU is currently at ~78C load.


Wow, that's not much of a change. I would have expected more. Are you using the stock fan? I would still love to put a slot load DVD drive above the top slot, but I'm too much of a coward to try cutting into the case up there. I agree that running the top fans as intake likely alleviates much concern regarding airflow.

It might be easier to trim one of the front bay covers at the top or bottom just enough for a DVD and then mount the drive between bays. It shouldn't be too hard to get a straight cut that way.

Do those drives have an eject button or must you use the o/s to eject?

@Darylrese

You guys have convinced me to remove the fan grille mesh next time I have to strip my PC down. Nice job.


----------



## Darylrese

Only problem is since rebuilding i now have the stupid H100 Pump noise







Just had to order a cable for it so i can slow the pump down a little to make it quiet again.


----------



## Killermod1

Nice work on the cases Nice and Clean


----------



## Killermod1

I just stealth my drive today with a piece of glossy plastic I cut and sanded down and used velcro...pics soon


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


What LEDs did you put in your case?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I agree about the H100, it's awesome. I just wouldn't want you to be disappointed if your temps don't vastly improve.


Duly noted, thanks.


----------



## Darylrese

This kit:

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/sleeved_led_kit_-_white


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> This kit:
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/sleeved_led_kit_-_white


Cheers.


----------



## autotroph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Wow, that's not much of a change. I would have expected more. Are you using the stock fan? I would still love to put a slot load DVD drive above the top slot, but I'm too much of a coward to try cutting into the case up there. I agree that running the top fans as intake likely alleviates much concern regarding airflow.
> It might be easier to trim one of the front bay covers at the top or bottom just enough for a DVD and then mount the drive between bays. It shouldn't be too hard to get a straight cut that way.
> Do those drives have an eject button or must you use the o/s to eject?


I was pretty surprised myself with the results. Currently, I have a coolermaster megaflow up front. Before I tried this (and along with many other attempts), I tried cutting the top of the top bay cover, removed the plate, and glued it to the front of a 5.25" slim DVD adapter which I had sawed the face plate off of. I admittedly did a mediocre job with it, leaving rough edges instead of folding them in, and it was a bit wider than the drive itself. I think with a little bit more refinement, it would be a fairly elegant solution. The drive I bought does have an eject button by the way:

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-AD-7740H-01-Internal-Drive-Black/dp/B005VSPR5E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336919613&sr=8-1

Also, I think I'm pretty convinced on cutting out the grilles...at least the top grille. We'll see where this DVD drive thing goes.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> This kit:
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/sleeved_led_kit_-_white


I would like to add some LED lights such as those but I'm wondering what color would look better, blue or white, any thoughts?
Here's my case:


I have the rear fan disabled for now (stock H100 fan) as it makes too much noise, I could put the original rear fan in place but I suspect it is just as noisy. Temps seem to be just about the same with or without the fan on.


----------



## Darylrese

why dont you hook that rear fan up to a header on the motherboard and control it to a quieter level? That way it can be put to use and wont annoy you.

I went with white LED's as the case fans are already white LED and ive done blue 1000 times in the past and it looks slightly tacky IMO. White looks subtle and more professional in my eyes


----------



## Zoltanar

The stock H100 fans are too loud on lowest for me, I used the case fan controller to set them to lowest, also, these fans are 3pin therefore not PWM so they can't be controlled by motherboard AFAIK.
The fans I have on the H100 (Coolermaster Sickleflows) are connected to the case fan controller also because they overheated and acted strangely when connected to the H100.


----------



## Darylrese

I have controlled the H100 fans from the motherboard as case fans no trouble.

I have 2 x AP-15's on my H100 but i dont use the built in H100 controller either. I just use my own controller.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I went with white LED's as the case fans are already white LED and ive done blue 1000 times in the past and it looks slightly tacky IMO. White looks subtle and more professional in my eyes


I agree with your sentiments, that is why I want to get white as well


----------



## Drummerguns12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> ambiant around 21 22
> 
> 
> thats normal and with prime runnin


Samee wallpaper =]


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My girlfriends step dad has just given me a black and decker wizard tool (same as a dremel) is it worth taking my whole rig apart to cut out the top, front and back mesh or are the noise and airflow gains not worth it? Also do I use a heavy duty cutting disk? How hard is it to cut??


I think it is worth it, I noticed a big difference and sound and temps. It is pretty easy to cut, just taking all of your components out is the hassle.

Just remember to do all of your cutting at once, so you don't have to do it again.


----------



## bubs

hell yea same wallpaper d3 baby monk time ....to stay on topic so u guys with the h100 use the fan control in the case for the fans on the rad? and is there a difference on push or pull on the rad in terms of temp.i ask this because im gonna put a antec water cooler on my 680 and i believe that rad/fan setup will go where my exhaust fan is and im just trying to get everything as quite as possible without dremeling anything i really dont want to have to redo my case .............lazy


----------



## rck1984

Started making my rig look cleaner and such,

Added a 120mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED fan for exhaust, a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED for the front. They're a lot more silent and push more air. A whole bunch of Bitfenix/NZXT extension cables (24pin, 2x 6pin, 8pin mobo, frontconnector cable, 2x internal usb, 2x 3pin fan cable and 2x molex/sata cable). A Bitfenix Alchemy white LED strip and a Scythe Kaze Master Pro fancontroller.


600T white edition by Rck1984F, on Flickr

600T white edition by Rck1984F, on Flickr

600T white edition by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Things i still will want to change:

A self-made aluminum PSU cover in matt black to cover the PSU cables. Which is being made this week, in black/white/blue. And a couple self designed stickers for at the PSU cover and Sapphire 7950. I want to keep it clean and simple, not adding too much bling bling. I am not a 100% sure what to do with the PSU cover sticker yet, but the GPU sticker will be something like this, to fit my color theme:



I think it looks much better then before, i love this case


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Started making my rig look cleaner and such,
> Added a 120mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED fan for exhaust, a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED for the front. They're a lot more silent and push more air. A whole bunch of Bitfenix/NZXT extension cables (24pin, 2x 6pin, 8pin mobo, frontconnector cable, 2x internal usb, 2x 3pin fan cable and 2x molex/sata cable). A Bitfenix Alchemy white LED strip and a Scythe Kaze Master Pro fancontroller.
> 
> 
> 600T white edition by Rck1984F, on Flickr


Your build looks awesome dude, well done!

Could you please post a pic like the one I quoted but with the case open?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Your build looks awesome dude, well done!
> Could you please post a pic like the one I quoted but with the case open?


Sure thing










Graphite 600T SE by Rck1984F, on Flickr

For the GPU side sticker i was thinking something like this (silly photoshop but still):


GPU side sticker idea by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## cruelntention

^^ those bit fenix fans look beast in the case, how much better are they vs the CM and stock 200mm fans?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> ^^ those bit fenix fans look beast in the case, how much better are they vs the CM and stock 200mm fans?


*
120mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro White LED:*

Current: 0.18A
Speed: 1200RPM
Air Flow: 56.22CFM
Air Pressure: 1.24 mmH2O
Noise: 18.9 dB
Bearing: Fluid dynamic bearings

*200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro White LED:*

Current: 0.33A
Speed: 900RPM
Air Flow: 148.72CFM
Air Pressure: 1.26 mmH2O
Noise: 27.5 dBA
Bearing: Fluid dynamic bearings

I barely hear them. Tuning them a tiny little down with fan-controller makes them dead silent.

*Info i could find on the Corsair fans:*

Speed: 1000RPM
Air Flow: Up to 92 CFM
Noise: 28.8dBA
Bearing: Sleeve

*Coolermaster Megaflow:*

Speed: 700RPM
Air Flow: 110CFM
Air Pressure: 0.595 mmH2O
Noise: 19 dBA
Bearing: Sleeve


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Sure thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphite 600T SE by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> For the GPU side sticker i was thinking something like this (silly photoshop but still):
> 
> GPU side sticker idea by Rck1984F, on Flickr


I love it!

It looks really great man. The Sapphire sticker would be a nice touch









I wanted to get those Spectre Pros and now I will def. get them lol.

I want to get white sleeved cables too but I can't find them anywhere in Canada


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I love it!
> It looks really great man. The Sapphire sticker would be a nice touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get those Spectre Pros and now I will def. get them lol.
> I want to get white sleeved cables too but I can't find them anywhere in Canada


Thanks!








I considered going for complete white Bitfenix spectre fans before, but i am glad i went with the LED ones.
About the cables, i'm from the Netherlands myself. Not a clue where you can score them in Canada. Someone here should know









Goodluck finding them!


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I considered going for complete white Bitfenix spectre fans before, but i am glad i went with the LED ones.
> About the cables, i'm from the Netherlands myself. Not a clue where you can score them in Canada. Someone here should know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck finding them!


Thanks. In any case I can probably order them from the US.


----------



## shinigamibob

Couple thoughts to add here: If anyone is planning on using Spectre Pro's as a front intake or even as a top intake, I'm pretty sure they don't fit with the hard drive cage in place. The HDD cage should either have to be removed and installed in the rear position (like rck1984). You'd end up losing the second HDD cage though. Here's a thought though, what if both HDD cages were to be installed in the rear position (someone confirm is this is possible)? It's not the most aesthetically pleasing option, but I think its the only solution if you need all the bays and a Spectre Pro. As for the top intake, I think its the same problem with it being too thick.

The reason is that the pro's are 25mm thick compared to the 20mm of the stock fans (the normal, non-pro Spectre's are also 20mm). The rear exhaust should be just fine with a Spectre Pro though.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> Couple thoughts to add here: If anyone is planning on using Spectre Pro's as a front intake or even as a top intake, I'm pretty sure they don't fit with the hard drive cage in place. The HDD cage should either have to be removed and installed in the rear position (like rck1984). You'd end up losing the second HDD cage though. Here's a thought though, what if both HDD cages were to be installed in the rear position (someone confirm is this is possible)? It's not the most aesthetically pleasing option, but I think its the only solution if you need all the bays and a Spectre Pro. As for the top intake, I think its the same problem with it being too thick.
> The reason is that the pro's are 25mm thick compared to the 20mm of the stock fans (the normal, non-pro Spectre's are also 20mm). The rear exhaust should be just fine with a Spectre Pro though.


Good point, and i dont think its possible to fit both cages on each other just next to the PSU. Like i have on my pics.
What you could do is install the HDD's in the 5.25 bracket.


----------



## Darylrese

yeah they dont fit if you put an aftermarket 200mm front intake fan in. I have the CM MegaFlow and the cages wont fit infront of it either. No big shakes, i just have my HDD positioned the same as rck1984.

Beautiful build by the way mate. Its making me want to swap out my blue / black cables for white!!

You could always velcro a SSD onto the side of the 5.25 bays and then get a 5.25 to 3.5 bay adaptor if you got really stuck.









What are those 200mm bitfenix fans like? are they quiet? move a lot of air? I was going to get one but they are pricy at £18 and i had a Megaflow kicking around so fitted that for now.


----------



## Darylrese

oh and by the way, that GPU sticker looks great! Do it!


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Good point, and i dont think its possible to fit both cages on each other just next to the PSU. Like i have on my pics.
> What you could do is install the HDD's in the 5.25 bracket.


Thats actually quite a genius idea. I didn't consider that possiblity.

Anyone have any information on the top fan compatibility? As in, on the outside of the case? Is that compatible with 25mm thick fans?


----------



## Darylrese

Yes 25mm fans will fit under the top removable cover above the mesh. I have 2 x AP-15's in the top of my case as as INTAKE for my H100. Works well, especially once the metal mesh and plastic supports on the removable grill are both cut out.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autotroph*
> 
> I was pretty surprised myself with the results. Currently, I have a coolermaster megaflow up front. Before I tried this (and along with many other attempts), I tried cutting the top of the top bay cover, removed the plate, and glued it to the front of a 5.25" slim DVD adapter which I had sawed the face plate off of. I admittedly did a mediocre job with it, leaving rough edges instead of folding them in, and it was a bit wider than the drive itself. I think with a little bit more refinement, it would be a fairly elegant solution. The drive I bought does have an eject button by the way:
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-AD-7740H-01-Internal-Drive-Black/dp/B005VSPR5E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336919613&sr=8-1
> Also, I think I'm pretty convinced on cutting out the grilles...at least the top grille. We'll see where this DVD drive thing goes.


Ah, OK. That's not a "slot load" drive. That drive has a tray. It's basically a laptop drive.

This is a slot load DVD drive:

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-SE-T084M-RSWD-External-Lightscribe/dp/B001ECBZ1G/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1337036688&sr=1-7

No tray. Loads like a car deck or a PS3. This is why I said I would try cutting a slot just big enough for a DVD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have controlled the H100 fans from the motherboard as case fans no trouble.
> I have 2 x AP-15's on my H100 but i dont use the built in H100 controller either. I just use my own controller.


That depends on your mobo. Mine won't control 3-pin fans either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> The stock H100 fans are too loud on lowest for me, I used the case fan controller to set them to lowest, also, these fans are 3pin therefore not PWM so they can't be controlled by motherboard AFAIK.
> The fans I have on the H100 (Coolermaster Sickleflows) are connected to the case fan controller also because they overheated and acted strangely when connected to the H100.


I went with blue myself because I find the white looks pretty plain and it reminds me of Apple products. I find the blue seems to be more high tech looking. Personally, I would love some purple LEDs if I could find them.

Here's blue from an older build:



Just about any colour would look good in the white 600T since there is so much white to reflect the colour.


----------



## Killermod1

Now ready for powder coating....Inner covers and a extra side panel I had cut to which my window would look like blackout's....thank you by the way I love the way your window came out and the mnpctech one is a little on the expensive side for me.......

and this is what the window will look like after its done, I hope....









About to order uchannel and the acrylic and tape I will by at Home Depot...Will post when back from powder coating....


----------



## navit

Did a build with the white 600t and within five min of turning it on the fan controller quit working








Has anybody had Cosiar send them just a fan controller? I dont want to send the whole case back.

Here are a couple pics from the Iphone


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> yeah they dont fit if you put an aftermarket 200mm front intake fan in. I have the CM MegaFlow and the cages wont fit infront of it either. No big shakes, i just have my HDD positioned the same as rck1984.
> Beautiful build by the way mate. Its making me want to swap out my blue / black cables for white!!
> You could always velcro a SSD onto the side of the 5.25 bays and then get a 5.25 to 3.5 bay adaptor if you got really stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are those 200mm bitfenix fans like? are they quiet? move a lot of air? I was going to get one but they are pricy at £18 and i had a Megaflow kicking around so fitted that for now.


i really like the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans. They are silent and push a good amount of air.
Some info concerning performance and noise:

*120mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro White LED:*

Current: 0.18A
Speed: 1200RPM
Air Flow: 56.22CFM
Air Pressure: 1.24 mmH2O
Noise: 18.9 dB
Bearing: Fluid dynamic bearings

*200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro White LED:*

Current: 0.33A
Speed: 900RPM
Air Flow: 148.72CFM
Air Pressure: 1.26 mmH2O
Noise: 27.5 dBA
Bearing: Fluid dynamic bearings

I barely hear them. Tuning them a tiny little down with fan-controller makes them dead silent.

Info i could find on the *Corsair fans:*

Speed: 1000RPM
Air Flow: Up to 92 CFM
Noise: 28.8dBA
Bearing: Sleeve

*Coolermaster Megaflow:*

Speed: 700RPM
Air Flow: 110CFM
Air Pressure: 0.595 mmH2O
Noise: 19 dBA
Bearing: Sleeve

Pretty awesome specs as you can see








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> oh and by the way, that GPU sticker looks great! Do it!


Thanks, i will order a bunch of them. First ill finish my psu cover though which will get a custom sticker too.
Hopefully the cover is done later this week.


----------



## Rb78

Hi, here's my build with this case, count me in


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Did a build with the white 600t and within five min of turning it on the fan controller quit working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody had Cosiar send them just a fan controller? I dont want to send the whole case back


Others have had a problem with the fan controller and from what I've read on here, Corsair have sent them a replacement without having to send the whole case back


----------



## xxShinobixx

Can i please join the club?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxShinobixx*
> 
> Can i please join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


\


----------



## RanGTO

I think you should have left that plastic around those paddle latches untouched. Other then that, it's really nice


----------



## jdip

Yes Corsair is very good about sending replacement fan controller assemblies. I have one on the way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxShinobixx*
> 
> Can i please join the club?


Awesome! What XSPC kit is that?


----------



## PCModderMike

My brother-in-law bought my old 600T and asked me to help him do his very first build inside it...I think it turned out pretty good...especially considering this is his first time and he's jumping straight to the top with a 690







LOL


----------



## xxShinobixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RanGTO*
> 
> I think you should have left that plastic around those paddle latches untouched. Other then that, it's really nice


I had it to begin with but then changed my mind and decided to add a little more colour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Yes Corsair is very good about sending replacement fan controller assemblies. I have one on the way.
> Awesome! What XSPC kit is that?


The tubing is 3/8 ID 5/8 OD and the res is the dual bay for a single DDC pump. I have the swiftech MCP35x with pwm control and have it linked to the motherboard, using Fan Xpert 2 to control it. Will eventually change it for D5 vario and mod it so i can use the built in knob on top to change the speed.


----------



## Darkcyde

OP UPDATED

Welcome to all the new members.

Check out this thread and fold for OCNChimpin!


----------



## autotroph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Ah, OK. That's not a "slot load" drive. That drive has a tray. It's basically a laptop drive.
> This is a slot load DVD drive:
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-SE-T084M-RSWD-External-Lightscribe/dp/B001ECBZ1G/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1337036688&sr=1-7
> No tray. Loads like a car deck or a PS3. This is why I said I would try cutting a slot just big enough for a DVD.


My apologies, I linked the wrong item: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046YENWM/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00









But yes, I do know what you mean! I think we have very similar ideas, but a clean implementation without more precise equipment is difficult at best...


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Yes Corsair is very good about sending replacement fan controller assemblies. I have one on the way.
> Awesome! What XSPC kit is that?


How long did it take them to ship it?


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Now ready for powder coating....Inner covers and a extra side panel I had cut to which my window would look like blackout's....thank you by the way I love the way your window came out and the mnpctech one is a little on the expensive side for me.......
> 
> About to order uchannel and the acrylic and tape I will by at Home Depot...Will post when back from powder coating....


Hey no problem!
I was scrolling through the posts and I saw my pic and I was like WHOA SOMEONE STOLE MY PICS!! then I read your post and was like Oooooo.. man I feel dumb.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> How long did it take them to ship it?


Not sure, I contacted support and they replied the next day asking for my address. I assume they sent it out soon after.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxShinobixx*
> 
> Can i please join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> My brother-in-law bought my old 600T and asked me to help him do his very first build inside it...I think it turned out pretty good...especially considering this is his first time and he's jumping straight to the top with a 690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice!!!


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Not sure, I contacted support and they replied the next day asking for my address. I assume they sent it out soon after.


Ah so your in wait mode then same as me.


----------



## autoxspeed7

hey guys,

I know alot of you guys have moded the side window panel to have a bigger window but has anyone done a DIY on it. it would be my first time to do this and it would be great to have something to go by.

I am trying to go with something like this guys case:


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autotroph*
> 
> My apologies, I linked the wrong item: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046YENWM/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, I do know what you mean! I think we have very similar ideas, but a clean implementation without more precise equipment is difficult at best...


What you need to do is make a jig for cutting a straight line in the plexi. For example lay out your plexi and then take a 2x4 and clamp it to the plexi, but offset the 2x4 by the size of the dremel tool head so when you put the tool up against the 2x4 the dremel bit sinks into the material where you want it cut. Then just keep the tool against the 2x4 and the line will be as straight as you lined everything up. This would be similar to how a router would get the job done.

If you want to spend a few bucks get this
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000DEZK4/ref=asc_df_B0000DEZK42017455?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B0000DEZK4&hvpos=1o3&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1878599635328872138&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=

Even this would work well for your project
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000302YS/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_3?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0000DEZK4&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=13D2N9ZK8NC6XJREDYYV


----------



## Sakura Siri

Got my Blu-ray drive









inside with the panel off, still deciding on the graphics card, leaning toward the gtx 670 if I can find one next month

it is dark inside the case right now because i removed the white led corsair fans because I will be getting led strips sometime soon

this is before I took the led fans out


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Hey no problem!
> I was scrolling through the posts and I saw my pic and I was like WHOA SOMEONE STOLE MY PICS!! then I read your post and was like Oooooo.. man I feel dumb.


lol my plan was to powdercoat this week but I think I'll end up painting it myself the powdercoater said it would take two weeks, I just cant wait that long....


----------



## Leudast

So I just ordered my black 600T from Newegg, but I really desire the clear side window and I believe it only comes with the mesh side panel. Is there any way to acquire this without buying the $30 side (which has the actual panel, mesh, and window) from Corsair?


----------



## Sakura Siri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leudast*
> 
> So I just ordered my black 600T from Newegg, but I really desire the clear side window and I believe it only comes with the mesh side panel. Is there any way to acquire this without buying the $30 side (which has the actual panel, mesh, and window) from Corsair?


it comes with both the mesh and clear panel in the box


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autoxspeed7*
> 
> hey guys,
> I know alot of you guys have moded the side window panel to have a bigger window but has anyone done a DIY on it. it would be my first time to do this and it would be great to have something to go by.
> I am trying to go with something like this guys case:


Hey bud, thats my case. I highlighted how I did this DIY project a few pages back, if you wanted a step by step. Good Luck! PM me if you have any other questions!


----------



## Leudast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakura Siri*
> 
> it comes with both the mesh and clear panel in the box


Does it? I thought I remember reading that somewhere but for the life of me I couldn't find it on the item's description that newegg gave.


----------



## Sakura Siri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leudast*
> 
> Does it? I thought I remember reading that somewhere but for the life of me I couldn't find it on the item's description that newegg gave.


i just got my case a couple weeks ago and inside the case there is a smaller cardboard box with the other panel


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakura Siri*
> 
> it comes with both the mesh and clear panel in the box


Incorrect, the black version only comes with the mesh panel. The "Special Edition" white comes with both options.

Drop Corsair an email and ask them.


----------



## Arrant

How much do you think a 600T White, that's in great condition, would sell for?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arrant*
> 
> How much do you think a 600T White, that's in great condition, would sell for?


$110-130


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakura Siri*
> 
> it comes with both the mesh and clear panel in the box


Yes the white one does but the black only comes with the mess.


----------



## Sakura Siri

sorry guys


----------



## Mergatroid

Nice builds.

Can't talk...Diablo III....


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Hey bud, thats my case. I highlighted how I did this DIY project a few pages back, if you wanted a step by step. Good Luck! PM me if you have any other questions!


Mind providing a link? I'm having some trouble finding it lol


----------



## TaylorBosse

Heres some pics of the new office setup







It's about 10 minutes old.

I just finished the PSU cover yesterday, and cleaned up the cables even more and changed how I had the LED's mounted in the case. Gimme some feedback!







P.S. I had to send my 570 in to EVGA for an RMA... 2nd DVI port crapped out. So until Friday I am stuck with the trusty rusty 5770 from the HTPC


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*
> 
> Heres some pics of the new office setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 10 minutes old.
> I just finished the PSU cover yesterday, and cleaned up the cables even more and changed how I had the LED's mounted in the case. Gimme some feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I had to send my 570 in to EVGA for an RMA... 2nd DVI port crapped out. So until Friday I am stuck with the trusty rusty 5770 from the HTPC


Beutiful setup and that trooper looks sick!! congradts and enjoy


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Hey bud, thats my case. I highlighted how I did this DIY project a few pages back, if you wanted a step by step. Good Luck! PM me if you have any other questions!


Thanks I got it just waiting for this rain to go away so I could start painting. My package from Performance-Pcs just arrived today happy about that..Plus put some led's on my 200mm NZXT front fan today looks awesome. Actually I stripped a NZXT led strip 1m from its sleeving and hot glued them to the fan. It's reall bright since the fan frame holds 8....will post pics tommorrow.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*
> 
> Heres some pics of the new office setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 10 minutes old.
> I just finished the PSU cover yesterday, and cleaned up the cables even more and changed how I had the LED's mounted in the case. Gimme some feedback!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I had to send my 570 in to EVGA for an RMA... 2nd DVI port crapped out. So until Friday I am stuck with the trusty rusty 5770 from the HTPC


Wow that desk is awesome


----------



## Zoltanar

I'm thinking of getting a blue LED kit (this NZXT one) for my 600T white but I don't wanna replace the stock front white fan and I'm wondering whether it will look stupid or strange with the white LEDs in the middle of the blue lighting, any thoughts?


----------



## protzman

@ tylerbose. That ikea desk is glorious, I have the largest galant that come
In just a rectangle but I wanted yours so bad just my room is way to small for
Something that massive! Looks good!


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*
> 
> Heres some pics of the new office setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 10 minutes old.
> I just finished the PSU cover yesterday, and cleaned up the cables even more and changed how I had the LED's mounted in the case. Gimme some feedback!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I had to send my 570 in to EVGA for an RMA... 2nd DVI port crapped out. So until Friday I am stuck with the trusty rusty 5770 from the HTPC


You know I like this







Nice work man, really like the psu/hdd cover!


----------



## TaylorBosse

I actually moved the HDD into the 5 1/4 bay. I just have spare things under that cover(PCI slot covers, SLI bridge etc) Its a nice little storage facility


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> Couple thoughts to add here: If anyone is planning on using Spectre Pro's as a front intake or even as a top intake, I'm pretty sure they don't fit with the hard drive cage in place. The HDD cage should either have to be removed and installed in the rear position (like rck1984). You'd end up losing the second HDD cage though. Here's a thought though, what if both HDD cages were to be installed in the rear position (someone confirm is this is possible)? It's not the most aesthetically pleasing option, but I think its the only solution if you need all the bays and a Spectre Pro. As for the top intake, I think its the same problem with it being too thick.
> The reason is that the pro's are 25mm thick compared to the 20mm of the stock fans (the normal, non-pro Spectre's are also 20mm). The rear exhaust should be just fine with a Spectre Pro though.


Actually....I have the Spectre Pro installed with the HDD cage installed in front. During installation, the part that is problematic is the folded metal part on the HDD cage that extends the width out by just a wee bit preventing it to get pass the Spectre Pro's outer frame. The 600T's main frame itself which you installed the Spectre Pro on isn't exactly sturdy as a rock, there's a bit of flex in it and it flexes enough for you to push the HDD cage pass the Spectre Pro's outer frame and it fits just fine. Nothing on the cage touches the Spectre Pro afterwards.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance*
> 
> Actually....I have the Spectre Pro installed with the HDD cage installed in front. During installation, the part that is problematic is the folded metal part on the HDD cage that extends the width out by just a wee bit preventing it to get pass the Spectre Pro's outer frame. The 600T's main frame itself which you installed the Spectre Pro on isn't exactly sturdy as a rock, there's a bit of flex in it and it flexes enough for you to push the HDD cage pass the Spectre Pro's outer frame and it fits just fine. Nothing on the cage touches the Spectre Pro afterwards.


This is a VERY interesting idea actually. I've been holding off on buying a couple of those godly fans only because I figured they wouldn't fit. Could you possibly post a picture of what it looks like - just so I can get an idea of the whole thing?


----------



## xxShinobixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow that desk is awesome


IKEA


----------



## Jay_Slim

Here it is, the Corsair 600t sporting an XL-ATX mobo. Mine happens to be the MSI Big Bang X-Power ii X79. Ther are caveats, however. You have to be willing to give up a PCI-e slot and you have to be willing to cut the bracket that holds the PSU in order to fit a 13.5 inch mobo.

I still need to fix PSU situation, but for now this is how it looks.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay_Slim*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/880187/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, the Corsair 600t sporting an XL-ATX mobo. Mine happens to be the MSI Big Bang X-Power ii X79. Ther are caveats, however. You have to be willing to give up a PCI-e slot and you have to be willing to cut the bracket that holds the PSU in order to fit a 13.5 inch mobo.
> I still need to fix PSU situation, but for now this is how it looks.


Is it worth giving up the extra PCI slot? Isn't that the only thing you gain with an XL-ATX board?


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> This is a VERY interesting idea actually. I've been holding off on buying a couple of those godly fans only because I figured they wouldn't fit. Could you possibly post a picture of what it looks like - just so I can get an idea of the whole thing?




Well, if you want to test the flex, you can remove the front HDD cage and push on the center of the fan in the middle circle to see how much room it gives you.

In the big oval, you can see the folded metal area I'm referring on the HDD cage and to the right inside the oval is the outer frame of the fan. When you're trying to install the cage with the fan installed, it's not normally possible as that metal fold extends the cage out by about 5mm and hits the outer frame of the fan. By pushing the fan outwards due to the case's own flexible frame (just simply pushing the center of the fan forward should do) gives you enough leeway to push the HDD cage pass the outer frame. Frame returns to normal, fan is installed, and HDD cage is installed without interfering with the fan in any way.

I kind of gambled on this actually. I even bought a Lian Li 3x5.25" bay converter to 3.5". Useful as it brings in another 120mm intake but fitment is an issue as you need to push it a bit further back than a normal 5.25" device for the front mesh covers to fit on again.

Anyone have any suggestions on where to place the SSD? I don't like the fact that it's taking up an HDD cage and I have another 2x2TB drives incoming.


----------



## Zoltanar

I would really be glad if anyone told me if a blue LED strip would look bad with the stock white LED fan that comes with the white 600T, planning on placing the strip around the outside of the case and I have no hard drive cages in front of the front fan.


----------



## rctrucker

For those of you looking for a decent fan up grade.

COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 R4-LUS-07AR-GP 200mm Red LED Case Fan

7.99 after $10 mail in rebate, blue or red version available.


----------



## Jay_Slim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Is it worth giving up the extra PCI slot? Isn't that the only thing you gain with an XL-ATX board?


For me/ my configuration, yes. I don't plan on running an 3 or 4 SLI config anytime soon so its no big loss. I was planning on mounting the PSU somewhere else eventually anyway.

The 810 Switch is also a great case for this board and technically is the superior of the two. I own an 810, but I prefer the 600t over it for purely aesthetic reasons.


----------



## TaylorBosse

Got my 570 back form EVGA today, just re-wrapped it in CF and threw it in. Maybe Ill bite the bullet and buy another one soon! If anyone is looking to sell theirs PM me!


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I would really be glad if anyone told me if a blue LED strip would look bad with the stock white LED fan that comes with the white 600T, planning on placing the strip around the outside of the case and I have no hard drive cages in front of the front fan.


It will look good, I run bule fans with the white ones and I like it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Thanks I got it just waiting for this rain to go away so I could start painting. My package from Performance-Pcs just arrived today happy about that..Plus put some led's on my 200mm NZXT front fan today looks awesome. Actually I stripped a NZXT led strip 1m from its sleeving and hot glued them to the fan. It's reall bright since the fan frame holds 8....will post pics tommorrow.


You don't need to repost all the pictures from the post above yours. You can use the Edit button so you don't need to make double posts either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> This is a VERY interesting idea actually. I've been holding off on buying a couple of those godly fans only because I figured they wouldn't fit. Could you possibly post a picture of what it looks like - just so I can get an idea of the whole thing?


Any 200mm fan will fit if you move the drive cages to the rear position. If you are willing to cut the "curl" off of the front of the drive cage, you can leave them in position if you use a 25mm thick fan. 30mm fans won't fit without moving the drive cages back.

Here is a pic of a 25mm thick NZXT fan installed:



This picture shows the curl that has to be cut off:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I would really be glad if anyone told me if a blue LED strip would look bad with the stock white LED fan that comes with the white 600T, planning on placing the strip around the outside of the case and I have no hard drive cages in front of the front fan.


I guess most of us believe that selecting a colour scheme is a pretty personal thing. What I think looks good you may not. When I first got my blue NZXT strip I was using the stock fan up front and it didn't bother me at all. Eventually I replaced it with the NZXT high speed 166 cfm fan, but I also installed blue LEDs on that fan:



That is an older blurry picture showing the blue interior and white front fan.



The picture above is after I replaced the fan with the NZXT fan and installed the blue LEDs in it.

Go ahead and get the blue strip if you like blue. If you don't like the fan you can always replace it later, or just replace the LEDs with blue ones.

Now, back to Diablo 3


----------



## cruelntention

@jayslim

very nice placement on the HDD cage, i thought about doing that myself but am considering putting a touch fan controller right there. just have to think of how to make a bracket that will attach it.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I guess most of us believe that selecting a colour scheme is a pretty personal thing. What I think looks good you may not. When I first got my blue NZXT strip I was using the stock fan up front and it didn't bother me at all. Eventually I replaced it with the NZXT high speed 166 cfm fan, but I also installed blue LEDs on that fan.
> Go ahead and get the blue strip if you like blue. If you don't like the fan you can always replace it later, or just replace the LEDs with blue ones.
> Now, back to Diablo 3


Thanks a lot for your comment, I just ordered the strip, my friend just got a bargain on a 600T, H100 and 4 Bitfenix Spectres for £190 and I'm gonna take 2 of the spectres to run my H100, should be nice and quiet, will post more pics when I get the LED strip


----------



## navit

Well its been 5 days since I was issued a RMA for the bad fan controller that went out 5 min. of starting this rig for the first time and still nothing from corsiar. Sent a message asking if they could tell me when they might be sending out a replacement but no response. Feeling a little dissapointed


----------



## Killermod1

New side window mounted and led's on my nzxt 200mmm,plus stealth my drive...I want to thank the original creator of the window, "Blackout" for such great inspiration and for offering his help! enjoy











I really need to by me a camera....Once again cellphone pics...


----------



## navit

Nice


----------



## Killermod1

Thanks!


----------



## bubs

added water on the gpu


----------



## Darylrese

Dude, sort your cabling out please!














Theres plenty of space to do so on a 600t case.

Green braided cables kind of clash with the rest of your system...were they reused from a different rig?


----------



## Zoltanar

Put Bitfenix Spectres on the H100, they look really nice and are pretty silent, 1200 rpm.

This is how it looks with a blue fan above the white fan (Also the POV from my chair)

I might remove that fan when I get my blue LED strip as I really don't like seeing both colors there.

Before buying the 600T I was thinking of getting a new, bigger, case in the future for a watercooled build
but seeing as I have so much space I plan on doing that on this case with a 200mm radiator at the front
and a 240mm rad at the top, the only thing I am kinda missing is an adapter for putting 2 hard drives and
an SSD in 2 5.25 bays (the other 2 bays are for reservoir pump combo), if I cannot find such an adapter
then I will just velcro the SSD somewhere so it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Dude, sort your cabling out please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres plenty of space to do so on a 600t case.
> Green braided cables kind of clash with the rest of your system...were they reused from a different rig?


yes they where and i hate doing cable management i wish one fo u guys lived out here CO to do for chipotle our something lolz


----------



## Darylrese

dont be lazy....cable management on the 600t is a piece of cake, its probably easier to feed the wires behind the motherboard tray than it was to connect everything up from the front lol


----------



## bubs

so what the water pump cables, i think im gonna get rid of hte neon in there so that will get rid of the white ones..give me an idea ms paint me aarows of what should change


----------



## Darylrese

its not TOO bad on close inspection.

Bascially you want to unplug your waterpump cables and run them along the bottom of your card and cable tie them to the bottom fan mounts.

Like this:



Then tuck them under your card and straight into the rubber gromit highlighted here:



Ditch the cathode OR mount it in the bottom where it cant be seen once the side panel is on and hide the wires and junction box behind the motherboard tray.

Not sure what that PCI bracket is with yellow and red wire is but that could probably be hidden too.

Then get some white braided cables and it will be job done


----------



## bubs

the pci bracket is the power switch for the lights.i think i might just get rid of the cathode in general now.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

T - 60 Days


----------



## bubs

Darylrese


----------



## cruelntention

yeah buddy!

thanks to blackout for the instructions!


----------



## DOOOLY

How good is this Corsair 200mm fan ? The spec on this fan are better then the stock 200mm, I think i might buy two. LINK


----------



## 66racer

does this case have mounts for a 180mm fan/radiator? I was thinking about this as my next case coming from a tj08-e.

Thanks


----------



## maru81

Long time lurker here,







and here is my simple build.

Switched to 600T from Antec 1200, gotta love this case !



[


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maru81*
> 
> Long time lurker here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my simple build.
> Switched to 600T from Antec 1200, gotta love this case !


Simple and it looks really good. I love this pic.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> New side window mounted and led's on my nzxt 200mmm,plus stealth my drive...I want to thank the original creator of the window, "Blackout" for such great inspiration and for offering his help! enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to by me a camera....Once again cellphone pics...


AHHH Looks so good! Perfect job!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> yeah buddy!
> thanks to blackout for the instructions!


I'm so impressed! Y'all did so good!


----------



## Carnotix

What are good blue led case fans compatible with this case?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnotix*
> 
> What are good blue led case fans compatible with this case?


BitFenix Spectre PRO 120MM...



Or 200mm Option:


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> AHHH Looks so good! Perfect job!
> 
> Oh! and by the way +REP to you sir thanks!


----------



## Darkcyde

OP UPDATED

Welcome to all the new members.

OCN is currently 2nd in the Chimp Challenge, and we need new folders to increase our growth(new folders) score and overtake overclockers.com for the lead. Please consider folding for us(OCNChimpin) and help us win the jaded monkey!

-Signup thread-


----------



## Psyrical

Hey thanks a lot guys, great builds and fantastic club. You guys influenced me into buying this case when I update my build up.


----------



## SabreWulf69

The BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm's will fit both in the front and the top right?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I think I want to change all the fans in my case because I think it's just too noisy.

So for starters the 2 200mm fans, I would love to change them but I don't want to cut into my case.

Also I would love to change the 2 120mm fans on my corsair H80

If possible fans with white leds


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabreWulf69*
> 
> The BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm's will fit both in the front and the top right?


A Spectre Pro will fit in the front (as a couple members have shown), but I don't think it'll fit up top. A normal non-pro probably would. That said, I do see a little bit of leeway on the top fan cutout (~5mm) so it might fit. You could also fit two 120mm Spectre pro's up top underneath the removable cover thing. You'd probably get more air moving through it that way too


----------



## dev1ance

I've seen a few pics of members installing their SSD on top of their HDD cage (not in the 3 trays), anyone care to share what they're using? Double sided tape or velcro perhaps?


----------



## Mergatroid

Either or both. People use pretty much anything they have at hand.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance*
> 
> I've seen a few pics of members installing their SSD on top of their HDD cage (not in the 3 trays), anyone care to share what they're using? Double sided tape or velcro perhaps?


I did that... I use scottape make a loop to turn into a double side and stick my SSD on it. Because I didn't want a second cage there to block the airflow just for a SSD and I have 3x 3.5" HHD filled up.


----------



## 66racer

My post might have gotten missed, anyone know if this case has a bolt pattern for 180mm fans too? Mostly to use a 180mm radiator I already have...


----------



## Vash101

It does not have a 180 mount.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vash101*
> 
> It does not have a 180 mount.


Thanks, gotta find a 200mm that has mounting points for a 180mm radiator, lol darn tj08e and your 180mm front fan!!

That or I will have to rig something up


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance*
> 
> I've seen a few pics of members installing their SSD on top of their HDD cage (not in the 3 trays), anyone care to share what they're using? Double sided tape or velcro perhaps?


I recently bought a metre of adhesive, 25mm wide velcro from Ebay for just that purpose. It was cheap at £3 and does the job well


----------



## Darylrese

Do you guys think i should buy some white cables for my rig? I just got a GTX 670 and it needs 2 x 6pin connectors and i have 8 pin extensions at the moment. I could replace it all for £33 with white braided cables. Heres a quick photoshop i did:

BEFORE:



AFTER:



Or i could just buy 2 x 6 pin blue / black cables to fit my new card for about £12


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Do you guys think i should buy some white cables for my rig? I just got a GTX 670 and it needs 2 x 6pin connectors and i have 8 pin extensions at the moment. I could replace it all for £33 with white braided cables.
> Or i could just buy 2 x 6 pin blue / black cables to fit my new card for about £12


Personally, I like the blue / black combination as it seems to go nicely with your heatsinks


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Personally, I like the blue / black combination as it seems to go nicely with your heatsinks


I second this.


----------



## fester99

Definitely keep the blue/black. the wite throws off the nice balance between the MB and the sleeved cables.


----------



## Leudast

Hey everyone. Fan question here.

I just got my 600T and am going to be building it up this weekend. I purchased a H100 as well. Now I don't plan on keeping the stock fans that came with the H100, and was planning on getting two of these for a push setup:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-553-002&nm_mc=EMCWL-052012&cm_mmc=EMCWL-052012-_-index-_-Item-_-35-553-002

I've heard some pretty positive things about the cougar fans, and newegg also has a 20% of coupon code for those guys right now. Would you all recommend these fans? Also I have mushkin blackline ram, are these low profile enough to run a push/pull setup with the H100?

2nd question: I plan on removing the front 200mm fan and replacing it with something that doesn't have LEDs. I was going to purchase a bitfenix spectre pro. Will this fit? Is it a good fan? Any other recommendations?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leudast*
> 
> Hey everyone. Fan question here.
> I just got my 600T and am going to be building it up this weekend. I purchased a H100 as well. Now I don't plan on keeping the stock fans that came with the H100, and was planning on getting two of these for a push setup:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-553-002&nm_mc=EMCWL-052012&cm_mmc=EMCWL-052012-_-index-_-Item-_-35-553-002
> I've heard some pretty positive things about the cougar fans, and newegg also has a 20% of coupon code for those guys right now. Would you all recommend these fans? Also I have mushkin blackline ram, are these low profile enough to run a push/pull setup with the H100?


You can not run a push/pull set up at the top of your 600T with out some type of modification. You have to change the mounting location, or use slim fans for push/pull. (even slim fans require some modification)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leudast*
> 
> 2nd question: I plan on removing the front 200mm fan and replacing it with something that doesn't have LEDs. I was going to purchase a bitfenix spectre pro. Will this fit? Is it a good fan? Any other recommendations?


Yes, there are posts here, it is a slight mod to the HDD cage(s) if you leave them in their current position. If you move the one HDD cage next to the PSU and remove the other, they fit w/o issue.


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Do you guys think i should buy some white cables for my rig? I just got a GTX 670 and it needs 2 x 6pin connectors and i have 8 pin extensions at the moment. I could replace it all for £33 with white braided cables. Heres a quick photoshop i did:


Definetly keep the black and blue I would love to get those for my setup


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Do you guys think i should buy some white cables for my rig? I just got a GTX 670 and it needs 2 x 6pin connectors and i have 8 pin extensions at the moment. I could replace it all for £33 with white braided cables. Heres a quick photoshop i did:
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or i could just buy 2 x 6 pin blue / black cables to fit my new card for about £12


Blue and Black is better.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leudast*
> 
> Hey everyone. Fan question here.
> 
> I just got my 600T and am going to be building it up this weekend. I purchased a H100 as well. Now I don't plan on keeping the stock fans that came with the H100, and was planning on getting two of these for a push setup:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-553-002&nm_mc=EMCWL-052012&cm_mmc=EMCWL-052012-_-index-_-Item-_-35-553-002
> 
> I've heard some pretty positive things about the cougar fans, and newegg also has a 20% of coupon code for those guys right now. Would you all recommend these fans? Also I have mushkin blackline ram, are these low profile enough to run a push/pull setup with the H100?
> 
> 2nd question: I plan on removing the front 200mm fan and replacing it with something that doesn't have LEDs. I was going to purchase a bitfenix spectre pro. Will this fit? Is it a good fan? Any other recommendations?


GTAP15 is still quieter.

Your option is pull as exhaust or push as intake for H100 at the top of 600t. If you want push as exhaust or push and pull. You need to mod the case by cutting the top grill out.


----------



## sausage boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Blue and Black is better.


Agree.


----------



## Darylrese

Im going to order some blue / black 6 pin cables cheers for your input guys.

I changed my H100 to exhaust tonight and my GPU temps are lower now. what is the best way of having case fans setup in the 600t?

I have the following:

200mm CM Megaflow intake fan at front
120mm intake fan in drive bays
H100 with 2 gentle typhoon AP-15's as exhaust in the top mesh
Rear 120mm gentle typhoon ap-15 as exhaust fan

Is this the best setup to ensure everything is cooled the best it can for an air setup?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Im going to order some blue / black 6 pin cables cheers for your input guys.
> 
> I changed my H100 to exhaust tonight and my GPU temps are lower now. what is the best way of having case fans setup in the 600t?
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> 200mm CM Megaflow intake fan at front
> 120mm intake fan in drive bays
> H100 with 2 gentle typhoon AP-15's as exhaust in the top mesh
> Rear 120mm gentle typhoon ap-15 as exhaust fan
> 
> Is this the best setup to ensure everything is cooled the best it can for an air setup?


Pretty much the least or max you can have without modding.

My temp improve further after the mod.

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/5990#post_17066377


----------



## felladium

Here's my baby. It's still a work in progress.



I'm replacing the front intake fan with a 200mm Spectre Pro LED (white), putting an NF-F12 in the 5.25" bays, installing an NF-S12B in the rear, and I'm currently sleeving my PSU with white paracord (shrinkless).


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Pretty much the least or max you can have without modding.
> 
> My temp improve further after the mod.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/5990#post_17066377


Sorry mate, forgot to say my mesh has all been cut out already! I was thinking more about intake / exhaust setups and how many fans etc


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> Definitely keep the blue/black. the wite throws off the nice balance between the MB and the sleeved cables.


this^ imho i would never change that to white. it deff looks good in some cases but yours, not so much. spend the money on a performance upgrade


----------



## Darylrese

I did i got a GTX 670 haha

Im ordering some more blue / black cables as i agree, i dont think white will look as good in my case!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Do you guys think i should buy some white cables for my rig? I just got a GTX 670 and it needs 2 x 6pin connectors and i have 8 pin extensions at the moment. I could replace it all for £33 with white braided cables. Heres a quick photoshop i did:
> 
> ...
> 
> Or i could just buy 2 x 6 pin blue / black cables to fit my new card for about £12


Better late than never, I like the blue too. It goes well with your board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leudast*
> 
> Hey everyone. Fan question here.
> I just got my 600T and am going to be building it up this weekend. I purchased a H100 as well. Now I don't plan on keeping the stock fans that came with the H100, and was planning on getting two of these for a push setup:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-553-002&nm_mc=EMCWL-052012&cm_mmc=EMCWL-052012-_-index-_-Item-_-35-553-002
> I've heard some pretty positive things about the cougar fans, and newegg also has a 20% of coupon code for those guys right now. Would you all recommend these fans? Also I have mushkin blackline ram, are these low profile enough to run a push/pull setup with the H100?
> 
> 2nd question: I plan on removing the front 200mm fan and replacing it with something that doesn't have LEDs. I was going to purchase a bitfenix spectre pro. Will this fit? Is it a good fan? Any other recommendations?


The static pressure of those fans is 1.73 mm H2O, while the stock H100 fans are 7.7 mm H2O at max RPM. So, those fans look nice, and may be great case fans, and may even be quieter than the H100 fans, but they don't perform anywhere near as well on a rad as the H100 fans can.

http://www.cougar-world.de/fileadmin/cougar-world.de/COUGAR%20datasheet/COUGAR_VORTEX_Datenblatt.pdf

If you're just looking for looks, or like the PWM, or prefer the lower noise (17.7dB vs 39 dB), or all of the above, then they're OK fans. If you're looking for performance, the H100 fans are better. At low speed, the H100 fans are only 22 dB, and I bet they perform as well or better at low speed than the Cougars do at high speed. Note you can always remove the LEDs from your front fan. However, if you get a 20mm thick fan you should be able to get it to work. If you buy a 25mm thick fan, you will need to move your drive cages back or cut the front curl off of them. If you purchase a 30mm thick fan, you will have to move the drive cages back or remove them completely. You can make the H100 exhaust by using pull, or intake by using push. Modding required for push/pull or push/exhaust.


----------



## J!NX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> This is gorgeous.
> How do you guys go about securing your HDDs in the 5.25 bays?


I might be late on this but I used these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226020 which worked out great for me, and don't worry about HDD heat issues with these things, i've been running my setup with the silenx for about 8 months now.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felladium*
> 
> Here's my baby. It's still a work in progress.
> 
> I'm replacing the front intake fan with a 200mm Spectre Pro LED (white), putting an NF-F12 in the 5.25" bays, installing an NF-S12B in the rear, and I'm currently sleeving my PSU with white paracord (shrinkless).


May I ask why you have no drives plugged into the Intel sata 3 controller? It's supposed to be faster than other sata 3 controllers and I don't see anything about SSD caching on your mobo on the Asus website.


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> May I ask why you have no drives plugged into the Intel sata 3 controller? It's supposed to be faster than other sata 3 controllers and I don't see anything about SSD caching on your mobo on the Asus website.


Unfortunately, the Intel SATA ports on my board drop out intermittently --SATA II & III. I got tired of having to reboot my machine to recover, so I just moved both of my SATA III drives to the Marvell SATA III controller. I had no choice but to use Intel for my ODD and SATA II SDD.

No amount of BIOS, driver, or firmware updates have solved my Intel problem.


----------



## dev1ance

^
Is yours one of the original P67 boards?


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance*
> 
> ^
> Is yours one of the original P67 boards?


It's a Rev 3.1 3.0 Deluxe. (I mixed my board up with my kids P8P67 which is 3.1.) Other than the SATA issue, it really is an amazing board.


----------



## Madchuckles

Built for my girlfriend


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madchuckles*
> 
> Built for my girlfriend


That is a very clean build, indeed. Your girlfriend is very lucky.









I would, however, suggest you remove the top 3.5" cage if it's not being used so that you get better airflow through the case.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Still haven't got a decent camera but a quick snap to show my H80 fitted, my SSD now stuck down with Velcro and the front 200mm fan replaced with a Coolermaster Megaflow.

I changed my mind on getting the H100 as there is only a couple of degrees in temps and i figured that the metal in the top of the case, between the fans and radiator with the H100 installed would probably lose a few degrees anyway, making them more even performers.

The H80 is set as intake and I have stuck a filter on the back of the case. I'm impressed by the drop in Idle temps so far (6c) but have yet to test it under load.

I also now have the side 200mm connected to a motherboard header as the fan connection crapped out. Just that one so far!


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> 
> Still haven't got a decent camera but a quick snap to show my H80 fitted, my SSD now stuck down with Velcro and the front 200mm fan replaced with a Coolermaster Megaflow.
> I changed my mind on getting the H100 as there is only a couple of degrees in temps and i figured that the metal in the top of the case, between the fans and radiator with the H100 installed would probably lose a few degrees anyway, making them more even performers.
> The H80 is set as intake and I have stuck a filter on the back of the case. I'm impressed by the drop in Idle temps so far (6c) but have yet to test it under load.
> I also now have the side 200mm connected to a motherboard header as the fan connection crapped out. Just that one so far!


The fan controllers are pure crap on the 600t, I am still waiting on a replacement for mine. It went out almost as soon as I turned on the rig.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> The fan controllers are pure crap on the 600t, I am still waiting on a replacement for mine. It went out almost as soon as I turned on the rig.


I'd heard they were bad. I'd be interested to know if the replacements sent out are any better. . . . or do they just ship you another crap one?


----------



## Darylrese

My blue / black 6 pin cables have arrived









Dumb question time...the wires are all individually braided which is great but i like them in order otherwise they look twisted / tangled. Where it has a black cable, blue cable then another blue one id like to keep them in that order. Cable ties are the obvious solution but probably wont look so great. Any other suggestions?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madchuckles*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2400814/width/600/height/400/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built for my girlfriend


Where is the HDD/SSD?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Where is the HDD/SSD?


top slot of the bottom HDD cage


----------



## Darylrese

Went with your advice guys and got some blue / black cables...what do you think??


----------



## rctrucker

I like it


----------



## Shaitan

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Went with your advice guys and got some blue / black cables...what do you think??






I really like the look of this. Those blue/black cables accent the board very nicely.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Went with your advice guys and got some blue / black cables...what do you think??


Beautiful but I would suggest you to loop to the closest glommet hole next to the GPU card because it looks like it is being stressed down.


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks guys. The cables arnt being stretched, theres plenty of slack in them it just looks quite tight in the pictures









Now i just need ideas for covering my PSU as it has ugly red connectors on then i think im done


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I'd heard they were bad. I'd be interested to know if the replacements sent out are any better. . . . or do they just ship you another crap one?


If I ever get mine







I will let you know


----------



## Darylrese

Personally ive never had a problem with my 600t fan controller. Its been working since the day i got it (6 months ago) good luck with your replacement!


----------



## Killermod1

My NZXT FX's blew my fan controller on the case and on my H100 pump


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks guys. The cables arnt being stretched, theres plenty of slack in them it just looks quite tight in the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just need ideas for covering my PSU as it has ugly red connectors on then i think im done


Couldn't paint or dye those connectors?


----------



## mistasumo

here is my computer set-up revamped


----------



## maru81

NIce ! That monitor setup is sweet.

Bruce Lee


----------



## tezza192

Here's my effort, first build in about 6 years so cable management a bit rusty but overall pretty happy with the outcome

Specs are:

Asus Z77 Deluxe
I7 3770K @4.5ghz
Zotac GTX 680
16gb Corsair dominator Ram
120gb Force 3 SSD
2 x 1TB Seagate Barracude
660 watt ocz ZT PSU
Antec 620 Kuhler


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> Here's my effort, first build in about 6 years so cable management a bit rusty but overall pretty happy with the outcome
> Specs are:
> Asus Z77 Deluxe
> I7 3770K @4.5ghz
> Zotac GTX 680
> 16gb Corsair dominator Ram
> 120gb Force 3 SSD
> 2 x 1TB Seagate Barracude
> 660 watt ocz ZT PSU
> Antec 620 Kuhler


Looks good!


----------



## sausage boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Looks good!


I like!!


----------



## Zoltanar

Got my NZXT Blue LED strip and I must say it can be pretty bright (which is what I wanted) but you can adjust the brightness between 3 levels or turn it off, even with the PC on.


----------



## protzman

i see you diablo









EDIT: errr maybe?


----------



## kepiinskii

Here's my baby









Need to stick my SSD on top of the drive cage, it doesn't look nice not being able to see it haha









And yes, I know I need to sleeve my fan cables ;P I just haven't got the time :O


Ill be swapping out the 6870's soon for a 670, and I've also got some white cold cathodes and another Force3 SSD to go in so shall update again when that's done









Also, sorry for the crappy phone/instagram pics!


----------



## cruelntention

If you want to make it seem less cluttered and have room in your 5.25 bay, you could move that hdd cage into the bay and open up that whole bottom area. Otherwise looks good bud!


----------



## djriful

*Mini Tutorial* - How to mount the stock 200mm fan without modding or cutting.

I hope this helps for those who has the white edition which included a side panel mesh. You can easily install a 200mm fan without complication of drilling or cutting mounting hole for it. All you need either cable management, wires or strings.

This is for intake setup only.

1. Made sure those wires / strings / cable ties are at appropriate length which is longer than a pencil.



2. Install the screws, the rubber ring gives a balance distance how far your screw can go in. This is required to prevent the fan to obstruct the grill dented in mounting holes.





3. Face down the fan onto the grill and make sure they are aligned between the 2 holes on all sides. See below.







4. Here is the result for leaving the gap.



5. Install the string / wires as in U shape into the 2 mounting holes.



6. Leave the left side half way shorter than the right.



7. Take the right side and lap under the fan support.



8. Twist or tie it up.



9. Just push it under to get it out of the way. Do the same for all the sides now.



10. Final results


----------



## djriful

(double posted) browser bugged


----------



## cruelntention

Nice tutorial! And damn good pictures


----------



## 66racer

Nice tutorial +rep!


----------



## jdip

Does anyone have a the EVGA GeForce GTX 670 with this case? It's white and I want to see what it looks like


----------



## sausage boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Does anyone have a the EVGA GeForce GTX 670 with this case? It's white and I want to see what it looks like


i did. It looked quite good as its white.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausage boy*
> 
> i did. It looked quite good as its white.


Any pics?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausage boy*
> 
> i did. It looked quite good as its white.


yeah any pic?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Any pics?


THERE U GO !! http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1608793&mpage=1&print=true


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> THERE U GO !! http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1608793&mpage=1&print=true


Thank you sir, +rep









It looks awesome.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Thank you sir, +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks awesome.


OH THANKS, what i dont really like is the connectors in the middle of the card, if they could do a revision with those in the back would be great


----------



## sausage boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Any pics?


sorry nope as it didnt live long


----------



## sausage boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> OH THANKS, what i dont really like is the connectors in the middle of the card, if they could do a revision with those in the back would be great


The 680's have them at the back full pcb.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausage boy*
> 
> The 680's have them at the back full pcb.


I dont have the cash for a 680, $400 dollars its beyond my limit and I keep thinking and thinking to speand that in a gpu


----------



## cruelntention

660's should be launching next week, just something to keep an eye out for


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> OH THANKS, what i dont really like is the connectors in the middle of the card, if they could do a revision with those in the back would be great


My thoughts exactly!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausage boy*
> 
> sorry nope as it didnt live long


That sucks, it just died?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> 660's should be launching next week, just something to keep an eye out for


Oooh didn't know the 660 was launching, will definitely look out for that.


----------



## Killermod1

Them connectors in the middle of the 680 look awkward, did they even have cable management in mind?


----------



## Solders18

Count me in!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Count me in!


Nice! I have to ask though. . . . what's the Oreo box thing covering at the back?

Also, If I were you, I'd remove one of the HDD cages for better airflow (the one nearest the fan) and either stick your SSD to the top of the drive bay, or put it into the 5.25 bay(s)


----------



## cruelntention

lol oreo's...nom nom nom


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Nice! I have to ask though. . . . what's the Oreo box thing covering at the back?
> Also, If I were you, I'd remove one of the HDD cages for better airflow (the one nearest the fan) and either stick your SSD to the top of the drive bay, or put it into the 5.25 bay(s)


HAHAHA! i have 4 drive so i need both bays. but that fan is intake and i modded that box to blow onto the the Mofsets(?) because they were gettin a little warmish (70's) but now with that blowing right on them they are upper 40's to low 50's. Plus it has dropped CPU temps a couple ticks.

I wish i was sponsored by OREO!


----------



## Carnotix

can anyone give me a super easy guide?

I am using an h100 in this build. which fans should i take out? and i want to get 4 fans on the h100. But also i want to maybe replace stock fans too.


----------



## Mergatroid

You won't get 4 fans on the H100 without doing some type of mod, putting crappy little thin fans on, or off-setting the assembly to move it away from the RAM. If I was you I'd try using the search function at the top of the page for H100 fans, there must be a hundred pages on just that. Don't replace them unless you find them too loud. They are excellent performers.


----------



## Carnotix

ok what are some good led fans?


----------



## Mergatroid

For the H100 or for the case?


----------



## Michalius

WIP pic. Need to swap the XSPC Raystorm LED's with some white ones, then re-sleeve. Pump housing comes in tomorrow, which will allow me to get that on there and then leak test. The top rad is an alphacool UT30 360mm. All fans are Spectre Pro's. The coolant is Mayhem's Pastel Green Concentrate with added UV Yellow dye to match the shade of green with the motherboard and 690.

Modified the front mesh to accept two 120mm fans, which are working as exhaust for now to make sure that 690 hot air gets pulled out of the front. Will eventually just add a 240mm radiator to the front when the EK 690 waterblocks are released. Not sure if I'll stick in this case or end up going with something like the Shinobi XL white when it's released. Not a fan of big cases generally, 600T is bordering on the edge of too large as it is.


----------



## Raf Leung

did u make the cables urself ?


----------



## Michalius

No, those are purchased directly from Corsair.


----------



## protzman

Over 1000000 views! Woo


----------



## Carnotix

Good fans for both ?


----------



## Michalius

I love the Spectre Pros. Pretty much all I use on my builds as they have amazing CFM and Pressure to dB ratios. Provide plenty of cooling and are basically silent.


----------



## Darylrese

My Corsair HX1050 PSU arrived today which meant i had to rebuild my system! I got it for an amazing price of £79 brand new so well worth the evenings work!

*Heres the result:*







*Cable management behind motherboard tray (red ties = power cables, green ties = case cables, blue ties = GPU cables, yellow ties = molex peripherals)*



Eveerything seems to be running great! I only used 3 modular cables and have loads left over for future upgrades such as SLI. Seems like a great PSU. Also glad i chose to stick with the blue / black theme, it looks great with my new Asus GTX 670 TOP.

The only thing is where ive cut the rear mesh you can see the rough edges through the fan...i was thinking of ways to hide this? Maybe a black fan grill?

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Killermod1

^Good looking case







And as for the back grill square it all even and throw some u-channel on it!


----------



## Qasual

Went from black 600T to white 600T


----------



## prayfar




----------



## Solders18

Where did you get that side panel?


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prayfar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That side panel is all kinds of clean and sexness!!!









Prayfar do you have a build log?


----------



## sausage boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My Corsair HX1050 PSU arrived today which meant i had to rebuild my system! I got it for an amazing price of £79 brand new so well worth the evenings work!
> *Heres the result:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cable management behind motherboard tray (red ties = power cables, green ties = case cables, blue ties = GPU cables, yellow ties = molex peripherals)*
> 
> Eveerything seems to be running great! I only used 3 modular cables and have loads left over for future upgrades such as SLI. Seems like a great PSU. Also glad i chose to stick with the blue / black theme, it looks great with my new Asus GTX 670 TOP.
> The only thing is where ive cut the rear mesh you can see the rough edges through the fan...i was thinking of ways to hide this? Maybe a black fan grill?
> Let me know what you guys think


Can i book you in to come and sort out the mess behind my case panel


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Where did you get that side panel?


you can make one yourself, or mnpctech.com has them for 125$


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausage boy*
> 
> Can i book you in to come and sort out the mess behind my case panel


haha If you lived in Portsmouth maybe







Its not THAT neat but its the neatest i could get it.

Colourcoded zips means you can just trace wires easier and identify whats what instead of having to look at a big clump of wires and try and poke around to find what your looking for!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausage boy*
> 
> Can i book you in to come and sort out the mess behind my case panel


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha If you lived in Portsmouth maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not THAT neat but its the neatest i could get it.
> Colourcoded zips means you can just trace wires easier and identify whats what instead of having to look at a big clump of wires and try and poke around to find what your looking for!


I think the wire management look amazing myself. I now have a goal for my builds wire management to be that clean behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## sausage boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha If you lived in Portsmouth maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not THAT neat but its the neatest i could get it.
> Colourcoded zips means you can just trace wires easier and identify whats what instead of having to look at a big clump of wires and try and poke around to find what your looking for!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha If you lived in Portsmouth maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not THAT neat but its the neatest i could get it.
> Colourcoded zips means you can just trace wires easier and identify whats what instead of having to look at a big clump of wires and try and poke around to find what your looking for!


just over a 2 hour drive to Portsmouth







book me in this weekend!


----------



## Solders18

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My Corsair HX1050 PSU arrived today which meant i had to rebuild my system! I got it for an amazing price of £79 brand new so well worth the evenings work!
> *Heres the result:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cable management behind motherboard tray (red ties = power cables, green ties = case cables, blue ties = GPU cables, yellow ties = molex peripherals)*
> 
> Eveerything seems to be running great! I only used 3 modular cables and have loads left over for future upgrades such as SLI. Seems like a great PSU. Also glad i chose to stick with the blue / black theme, it looks great with my new Asus GTX 670 TOP.
> The only thing is where ive cut the rear mesh you can see the rough edges through the fan...i was thinking of ways to hide this? Maybe a black fan grill?
> Let me know what you guys think









I just ordered the White sleeved LED kit! Tuesday needs to be here now so i can drool all over my computer!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha If you lived in Portsmouth maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not THAT neat but its the neatest i could get it.
> Colourcoded zips means you can just trace wires easier and identify whats what instead of having to look at a big clump of wires and try and poke around to find what your looking for!


That's possibly the best cable management job I've seen









I'm embarrassed now, lol. . . . I figured that now I had a case with so much room behind that panel, I could just stuff em behind there and forget about them








Okay, I did use a cable tie or two but that really puts mine to shame!!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausage boy*
> 
> just over a 2 hour drive to Portsmouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> book me in this weekend!


LOL 2 hour drive? Bit long for you just to do some cable management mate hahaha









Im pleased you all seem to like my cable management. It could be neater if the wires werent so dam long on my PSU but ive done the best job i can. I have seen some even neater but they were all braided cables so all matched and looked better.

Do as i did and pop into B&Q, Get some small colour zip ties and just do a cable at a time, it took an evenings work but worth it i think.

Seriously if anyone lives near me and wants a hand i dont mind doing it with you







haha


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I just ordered the White sleeved LED kit! Tuesday needs to be here now so i can drool all over my computer!


I like the double spoiler, rather than reposting a page of pics.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I like the double spoiler, rather than reposting a page of pics.


Lol I accidentally quoted a quote so I had to fix it and some how got a double spoiler in there and so I just said phewy with it


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Lol I accidentally quoted a quote so I had to fix it and some how got a double spoiler in there and so I just said phewy with it


I saw the double spoiler, it was a double take type deal. it too good for just one spoiler


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED*

Welcome to all the new members.

1,000,000+ views!









Thanks to *djriful* for the 200mm fan tut. It has been linked in the OP.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha If you lived in Portsmouth maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not THAT neat but its the neatest i could get it.
> Colourcoded zips means you can just trace wires easier and identify whats what instead of having to look at a big clump of wires and try and poke around to find what your looking for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's possibly the best cable management job I've seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm embarrassed now, lol. . . . I figured that now I had a case with so much room behind that panel, I could just stuff em behind there and forget about them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I did use a cable tie or two but that really puts mine to shame!!
Click to expand...

This is the best cable management.

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2012/project-30/project-30.html


----------



## Killermod1

That case is incredible, gives me the chills!!


----------



## Mergatroid

There were a couple of people earlier in the thread who did custom length sleeved cables. Those were the best I've seen. I hunted for them for about an hour but can't find them. Too bad, they were pretty sweet builds too.


----------



## Killermod1

Search through this thread...ha ha ha!!


----------



## sausage boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is the best cable management.
> http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2012/project-30/project-30.html


Actually the cables from the ssd will be visible when you take the side panel off or when you look through the window.


----------



## protzman

They are still nice and clean tho...


----------



## KaiotEch

Hey all! Is everybody satisfied with the quality? Because in my case it randomly creaks, which makes me angry. Happens due to thermal expansion I suppose.


----------



## shinigamibob

Never had any problems with any Corsair products so far. Mine does creak too but only when things start to heat up - so yeah, thermal expansion.

I don't know about you guys, but I find that pretty amusing. Its been a while since a case has done that to me. But I wouldn't worry about it - seems normal.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Hey all! Is everybody satisfied with the quality? Because in my case it randomly creaks, which makes me angry. Happens due to thermal expansion I suppose.


mine does too. its nothing to worry about, its just the acrylic expanding or contracting from thermal changes


----------



## KaiotEch

I see guys. Do you know a solution for fix it?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Hey all! Is everybody satisfied with the quality? Because in my case it randomly creaks, which makes me angry. Happens due to thermal expansion I suppose.


Are you using the window side panel? Try tightening the screws.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Are you using the window side panel? Try tightening the screws.


Be careful on how tight you tighten them though. Acrylic is a bit temperamental and likes to crack


----------



## Michalius

Couple teaser (decent) phone pics before I do up my build log. Can't wait for EK to release their 690 blocks!


----------



## Solders18

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Couple teaser (decent) phone pics before I do up my build log. Can't wait for EK to release their 690 blocks!






How did you modify the front to accept two 120(guessing) fans?


----------



## Michalius

A jigsaw, dremel, sand paper, and a drill.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Couple teaser (decent) phone pics before I do up my build log. Can't wait for EK to release their 690 blocks!


what coolant/ dye combination are you using? You must let me know


----------



## Michalius

Base is mayhem's mint green, added the uv yellow to get the hue to match the nvidia/gigabyte green.


----------



## protzman

Yeah I was thinking that, I knew it was the mint green but you had to have added something too it! Looks great man!


----------



## Nastrodamous

I bought a had x a few weeks ago, but I think I am going to get one of these instead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Solders18

Would cutting out the black plastic in the top cover quiet down fans a bit?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Would cutting out the black plastic in the top cover quiet down fans a bit?


You bet! A lot of us have done that mod already!


----------



## felladium

After reading about and seeing other people do it, I finally cut out the front 200mm grill, top 120mm grills, and rear 120mm grill. The differences in terms of dB and cooling are jaw-dropping. I'm actually getting the full 54 CFM from my S12B exhaust fan and most of the 148 CFM from my 200mm Spectre Pro. There used to be a big, hot dead zone between my GPU (Fermi) and 2.5" drive cage and it is gone. The top exhaust is a little better now, but the mesh cover greatly restricts the air flow.

If you have not "de-grilled" this case, you don't know what you're missing. The difference is amazing!
















Just thought I'd share my little victory over the 600T's less than optimal air flow...


----------



## Michalius

Are you guys referring to the plastic bits that hold in the dust filter, or the actual exterior grill?


----------



## felladium

Solders18 and rctrucker are referring to the plastic frame that's part of the top mesh cover. I cut mine out as well.


----------



## Michalius

Yep, same here.


----------



## Solders18

yeah i was referring to the plastic. with these new xigmatec fans, they like to make more noise but its not all fan noise but more air noise. I don't know why they made the grill so restrictive...








what did you guys use to cut the plastic? just a dremel? i am wondering if i can do it now or have to wait till i go home for the summer


----------



## Solders18

got the LED strip in the mail today! i came out exactly how i wanted it to. i also got a usb 3.0 20 pin for the front USB and a PWM extender so i could hook up the second fan to the H100. also did some light cable management up around the CPU


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> what did you guys use to cut the plastic? just a dremel? i am wondering if i can do it now or have to wait till i go home for the summer


I just used a Dremel on low speed. The plastic still melted a little while doing it, but it was manageable and didn't damage the surrounding plastic that I wanted to keep.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> yeah i was referring to the plastic. with these new xigmatec fans, they like to make more noise but its not all fan noise but more air noise. I don't know why they made the grill so restrictive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did you guys use to cut the plastic? just a dremel? i am wondering if i can do it now or have to wait till i go home for the summer


I used a dremel and a utility knife, it is pretty easy to cut though, just make sure you don't scuff up the metal when you do.


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I used a dremel and a utility knife, it is pretty easy to cut though, just make sure you don't scuff up the metal when you do.


You mean you didn't take the mesh off first?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I used a dremel and a utility knife, it is pretty easy to cut though, just make sure you don't scuff up the metal when you do.


Its easy enough to just take off the metal. On less thing to worry about.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felladium*
> 
> You mean you didn't take the mesh off first?


Didn't even bother, a steady hand is all you need


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Didn't even bother, a steady hand is all you need


lol


----------



## Mergatroid

I didn't remove mine from the metal mesh either. No big problem.


----------



## Calibos

Didn't use dremel or take off mesh. Just heated up an exacto type knife with a lighter and cut through plastic like butter.


----------



## Zoltanar

Got a new desk from IKEA (Jonas) and I love it!


----------



## Badwrench

I want to remove the plastic frame in the top mesh, but worried that it would be too weak for the kitty (she is 16lbs).


----------



## Solders18

electric cattle wire around the top should do









i was wondering about this as well, i don't have any cats or anything to worry about but was wondering about the overall strength and rigidity


----------



## Badwrench

It should still be pretty strong as the metal has a seam running down which adds greatly to the rigidity of the screen. I just don't want my cat to crush it. Also, I don't have a sound issue with mine as I am running a pair of medium speed Yates pulling from the rad. I had it as an intake, but when she is up there, my temps spike pretty quickly. As an exhaust, my 30C idle temps go to about 40C and load maxes around 48C compared to load of 43C when she isn't there. When I crank my fans, I idle at 28C with max load of 38C. All my fans are turned down to be nearly silent


----------



## windowlicker

Here's the specs and some pics of my new rig at the office. Not too bad for a first build.

Corsair 600T SE - Corsair Link Commander (Cooling Node, Lighting Node (x2)), ASUS Sabertooth 990FX, AMD Zambezi FX-6200, Corsair H100, Cougar CF-V12HP PWM 120mm (Exhaust, H100, Xigmatek Cage), Xigmatek 4 in 1 HDD Cage (for additional cooling only), 16Gb Corsair Vengeance 1600, Antec HCP-850, ASUS EAH6870, ASUS Xonar DGX 5.1, Asus Blu-Ray Burner, OCZ Vertez4 128Gb SSD, WD Caviar Black 1Tb, WD Caviar Green 1Tb, WD Caviar Green 1.5Tb, Razer Lycosa, Razer Mamba, Razer Carcharias, Dell 27" HD Monitor (x2)



Can I get in the club now?!


----------



## Solders18

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowlicker*
> 
> Here's the specs and some pics of my new rig at the office. Not too bad for a first build.
> Corsair 600T SE - Corsair Link Commander (Cooling Node, Lighting Node (x2)), ASUS Sabertooth 990FX, AMD Zambezi FX-6200, Corsair H100, Cougar CF-V12HP PWM 120mm (Exhaust, H100, Xigmatek Cage), Xigmatek 4 in 1 HDD Cage (for additional cooling only), 16Gb Corsair Vengeance 1600, Antec HCP-850, ASUS EAH6870, ASUS Xonar DGX 5.1, Asus Blu-Ray Burner, OCZ Vertez4 128Gb SSD, WD Caviar Black 1Tb, WD Caviar Green 1Tb, WD Caviar Green 1.5Tb, Razer Lycosa, Razer Mamba, Razer Carcharias, Dell 27" HD Monitor (x2)
> 
> Can I get in the club now?!






Welcome to the Club!


----------



## navit

nice rig but all that nice stuff and just a 6870 huh?


----------



## windowlicker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> nice rig but all that nice stuff and just a 6870 huh?


Was on sale when made my parts order. Not a gaming rig and I don't do video a lot of video editing so I didn't need a monster card. Do plan to upgrade to 2 @ 7870 cards here shortly though because I had the same thought after I completed the build.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowlicker*
> 
> Was on sale when made my parts order. Not a gaming rig and I don't do video a lot of video editing so I didn't need a monster card. Do plan to upgrade to 2 @ 7870 cards here shortly though because I had the same thought after I completed the build.


If you dont game I would just stick to one card


----------



## windowlicker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> If you dont game I would just stick to one card


Thanks for the advice. Going to be adding another 27" and a 46" led here soon too. May just have to start doing some gaming at the office - it's good to be the boss. Lol


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowlicker*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Going to be adding another 27" and a 46" led here soon too. May just have to start doing some gaming at the office - it's good to be the boss. Lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowlicker*
> 
> Was on sale when made my parts order. Not a gaming rig and I don't do video a lot of video editing so I didn't need a monster card. Do plan to upgrade to 2 @ 7870 cards here shortly though because I had the same thought after I completed the build.


----------



## sausage boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I want to remove the plastic frame in the top mesh, but worried that it would be too weak for the kitty (she is 16lbs).


Lol not good for cooling..but good for a heater! bet the cat loves it.


----------



## navit

Well its offical Corsiar has pissed me off







. Got a message from them on the 29th of may that said that they were shipping out my replacement fan controller after over two weeks of waiting after the rma # was issued. This was the message: Hello,

Your replacement fan controller will be shipped out tomorrow.

Corsair Customer Service
That was on 5-29, still no fan controller or tracking # even after requesting one.
What gives with these people? They know they are having issues with these fan controllers and it still takes this long to get one replaced.
GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Solders18

Today i cut out the grills between my rad and fans, JESUS what a difference that makes! it is soooooooo much quieter now!


----------



## MisterFister

This club is awesome! I've been meaning to join for a while, but hadn't found the time til now. please add me!


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterFister*


What is that 120mm white fan you are using for exhaust? Looks good.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> What is that 120mm white fan you are using for exhaust? Looks good.


It is an Arctic F12 PWM, you can see it in the center of the fan.


----------



## johnnyw

Few pics of my rig.







Bought this case second hand and sadly previous owner has done thing i hate most and put that sticker to window







Any tips how to remove that without leaving sticker glue traces to it?


----------



## Michalius

Heat + peel slowly


----------



## fester99

you could always see if someone is willing to part with their side window panel for a low price... Just a suggestion.


----------



## johnnyw

Well i think ill just leave it there for now, probably going to change mesh panel to it anyway when it starts to get closer to mid summer and higher ambient. Another thing i thought that could be nice and bit different would be to buy some piece of smoke coloured acrylic at local shop.. But will have to see what im going to do with it


----------



## Solders18

you can use rubbing alcohol to release the sticky, assuming you don't scratch the window getting a corner up, it should look like new


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> you can use rubbing alcohol to release the sticky, assuming you don't scratch the window getting a corner up, it should look like new


Not sure if thats really good idea, i tried cleaning one of my old cases window in past with alcohol based cleaner and result was simple that window got hazy at that spot.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Not sure if thats really good idea, i tried cleaning one of my old cases window in past with alcohol based cleaner and result was simple that window got hazy at that spot.


i haven't had any problems with it but could try it in a corner that can't be seen. put it on it and wait an hour or so see if anything has happened it it. could also try a lower percentage, say 70 or 50%. i use 99% all the time on different acrylics and poly and works just fine.


----------



## dEAd0

Finally got my build finished so decided to post it here aswell









Specs:
i5 3570k not yet oc'ed just because its already damn fast.
8GB corsair vengeance low profile 1600mhz 1.35V ram
EVGA GTX670 SC (no buzzing sound btw)
Asus sabertooth Z77
Corsair 600T White
Corsair AX850 PSU
Corsair H100 w/ Arctic cooling F12 fans in push exhaust
OCZ 64GB Synapse Cache drive
2 500GB drives and 1 1TB drive
NZXT Silent front fan
Bitfenix alchemy led strip 30cm
Bitfenix/NZXT white sleeved cables
NZXT Sentry mix fancontroller

The pics, not the best but will make new pictures at daylight sometime soon.






Hope you like it!


----------



## HerkFE

What is the best side case fan solution for the mesh grill?
I bought 4 individual fans but the wiring and fan control situation seems messy as the 4 fans have no way to couple.

Is there a way to daisy chain 4 2pin fans together?

Any good single fan solutions I can use? I am going to keep my top 200mm as well and I am using air cooling so won't be installing upper rad.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerkFE*
> 
> What is the best side case fan solution for the mesh grill?
> I bought 4 individual fans but the wiring and fan control situation seems messy as the 4 fans have no way to couple.
> Is there a way to daisy chain 4 2pin fans together?
> Any good single fan solutions I can use? I am going to keep my top 200mm as well and I am using air cooling so won't be installing upper rad.


You could buy a 4 way male to female adapter fairly easily. I have 4 120mm fans in there now, but I would have opted for one 230mm fan, most likely from bitfenix. Just to cut down the sound.


----------



## HerkFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> You could buy a 4 way male to female adapter fairly easily. I have 4 120mm fans in there now, but I would have opted for one 230mm fan, most likely from bitfenix. Just to cut down the sound.


Does a 230mm fit the holes perfectly?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerkFE*
> 
> Does a 230mm fit the holes perfectly?


I never purchased one for it









I don't think you would fit all 4 holes, but there is an easy guide on here on how to mount a 200mm fan. I would take the same approach as that guide and use wire ties > screws, so that you don't have to worry about it lining up perfectly.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Few pics of my rig.
> 
> Bought this case second hand and sadly previous owner has done thing i hate most and put that sticker to window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Any tips how to remove that without leaving sticker glue traces to it?*


Just sit the panel out in the sun for an hour or 2, and peel it off. If it leaves glue residue, use wd40 and a microfiber cloth.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

This is working for me.



Thinking about getting a third H100 and a second GTX560Ti. Would that be too much?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well i think ill just leave it there for now, probably going to change mesh panel to it anyway when it starts to get closer to mid summer and higher ambient. Another thing i thought that could be nice and bit different would be to buy some piece of smoke coloured acrylic at local shop.. But will have to see what im going to do with it


I agree with @Michalius.

Just use a hair dryer and it should make the glue on the sticker soft. Then you will have no problems peeling it off. Isopropyl alcohol could damage the plexy. I use it a lot at work, but I would never use it on anything I thought it might discolour. Heat works great. I use it to take labels off all the time. A hair dryer gets hot enough to soften the glue without damaging anything else. Only use alcohol as a last resort. If there is any sticky stuff left on the window, use a small piece of duct tape to remove it (stick the tape on and pull it off quickly over and over until the stick stuff is gone).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerkFE*
> 
> What is the best side case fan solution for the mesh grill?
> I bought 4 individual fans but the wiring and fan control situation seems messy as the 4 fans have no way to couple.
> Is there a way to daisy chain 4 2pin fans together?
> Any good single fan solutions I can use? I am going to keep my top 200mm as well and I am using air cooling so won't be installing upper rad.


Some Arctic PWM fans can be daisy chained. Look on newegg or tiger. Being PWM though you can't control them with the case fan-controller. You'll need a PWM controller of some type (which are also available in various forms). You could also do this yourself by wiring three-pin fans together, *but make sure your fan controller can handle the wattage on a single channel*. The wiring itself would actually be very easy to do. You could also use a PWM splitter to control 4 fans (like this: http://usb.brando.com/pwm-fan-splitter-cable_p01520c032d015.html ) but you'll have to look around for a 4 fan version, or make one yourself (by purchasing two of the ones in the link and splicing another fan connector in by using parts from the second one).

There are some really nice fan controllers out there that have one PWM controller channel and four (or more) 3-pin fan controller channels. I have one here (that I'm not using right now) that's a great controller. Using a PWM splitter you could control as many PWM fans as you want using that one channel (since a good PWM splitter takes power direct from the PSU). Here's the one I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999220 and here's a picture from when I had it installed as a second controller:



The LEDs change colour depending on the RPM of the fans, and the LEDs on the left are for the PWM channel, so you can adjust it manually or press a button to change from low, to medium and high RPM. It's a pretty good controller and I would still be using it if I still had nine fans in my case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerkFE*
> 
> Does a 230mm fit the holes perfectly?


If you use rubber grommets to put in the screw holes, it's a simple matter to clip the mesh in the area you want to put a screw for a larger fan. Installing a grommet in the area you snipped easily hides the cut portion of mesh and reduces noise. I've done this on the top inside mesh, and once you install the grommet you can't tell it's not factory.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Well its offical Corsiar has pissed me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Got a message from them on the 29th of may that said that they were shipping out my replacement fan controller after over two weeks of waiting after the rma # was issued. This was the message: Hello,
> Your replacement fan controller will be shipped out tomorrow.
> Corsair Customer Service
> That was on 5-29, still no fan controller or tracking # even after requesting one.
> What gives with these people? They know they are having issues with these fan controllers and it still takes this long to get one replaced.
> GRRRRRRRRRR


So after a week of waiting and checking the front door for a fan controller that will never come I get this today:

*Thank you for contacting Corsair.

We apologize for the delay in shipping your replacements to you. Unfortunately, due to a high demand of this part, this is currently on backorder.

Your replacement will be shipped out to you shortly once we have it in stock, estimate date for shipment will be on 06/22/2012. Once it shipped you will receive an email with the tracking number information.

Thank you!*

GGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR









Instead of high demand they should just admit high FAIL rate!!


----------



## HerkFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Response


Dude thanks a ton that was a boatload of useful info!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Few pics of my rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this case second hand and sadly previous owner has done thing i hate most and put that sticker to window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips how to remove that without leaving sticker glue traces to it?


Same sticker on side panel but mine at the bottom.









These 2 locations are now copyrighted.

---- side stories ----

Time for a theme change from WHITE to RED internal ... I've just ordered:

4x Cougar Vortex (Black Edition) 1500RPM - I just want to try them really. =P I know I will set aside my GT-AP15 for my close friend (he's soon building a new rig) if I prefer those Cougar ones.
1x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm RED
2x Cathode 12in RED
1x Antec Spot Cool 3000RPM - I need it to cool my X79 VRM!

Should be here next week.


----------



## HerkFE

Quick question, are any of your side doors a little wobbly? My mesh side is rock solid but my cable management door wiggles when locked in.


----------



## woomba

Nope, mine are pretty solid


----------



## HerkFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Nope, mine are pretty solid


Probably got damaged in shipping but I really don't feel like sending it back....CRAP


----------



## deafboy

I want someone to get the silver one!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerkFE*
> 
> Probably got damaged in shipping but I really don't feel like sending it back....CRAP


Have you tried swapping them to see if it's the side cover or the chassis? If you have a big rats nest like most of us have, make sure none of the cables are interfering (of course).


----------



## HerkFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Have you tried swapping them to see if it's the side cover or the chassis? If you have a big rats nest like most of us have, make sure none of the cables are interfering (of course).


Yes I tried swapping them and it came out the box wobbling, I mean I can really inspect and see if something is causing it to not seat properly again but as I sit here on my new build I am realizing the wobbly door is not going to be anything I notice when I am not moving it.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Hmm.. Silver doesnt look that amazing.


----------



## sausage boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. Silver doesnt look that amazing.


Agree.


----------



## djriful

OC3D videos about 600T makes us all feel special for buying this such a beautiful chassis.


----------



## HerkFE

New member of the club here,

The rats nest before the new PSU arrived for testing and configuration


More of the same


New PSU is in did some wire runs and cable management on the back side


The finished product


----------



## The Mad Mule

So I think this is a great case to replace a CM Sniper that's falling apart. But it looks like it comes with a side panel that has a "mesh" portion? This is disappointing to me, since I wanted one that was solid on both sides, and early reviews of it show that.

Unless you guys think the Corsair 650D is a better starting point these days. I just hate how the 650D owners are in the middle of a fan controller RMA swap.


----------



## protzman

for one i can tell you the older original 600T;'s which is what i have comes with both sides solid.If im not mistake yu can buy a side panel(solid) on their website for like 20 dollars.

and to the 650D inquiry, do your self a favor and dont get it. Bought it for my Gf and i despise it cable management wise. on a scale of one to 10; 600T cable management is like 8.5. 650D management is like a 4.
The outsides look nice but thats about it.

EDIT: http://www.corsair.com/us/pc-cases/graphite-series-pc-case/graphite-series-600t.html

There^


----------



## daays

Hey guys. Been lurking OCNet for a while now. For the past 2 years I've been running an ASUS G73JH. Finally decided, and after a bit of persuading the wife, to eBay it this weekend. Should pull about $600 for it. I went ahead and ordered the 600T off of Newegg the other night because of the promo/rebate. My case should be here some time early this week, and I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on my parts tomorrow. The set up will be:

i5-2500K w/ a CM V6GT for cooling (not interested in WC right now) but I'm open to suggestions on a good alternative
Trying to narrow down the mobo, but right now I'm looking at either an ASRock Z77 Performance or an MSI Z77A-GD65
Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 8GB (2x4GB)
EVGA GTX 560
Corsair TX750 psu
LG GH24NS90 optical drive
1 CM Megaflow 200mm case fan

I'll be taking my 90GB OCZ Vertex 2 SSD out of the G73JH and I have an unused WD Blue 640gb that I can use for the time being. At some point I'll switch that out for a 1TB F3 Spinpoint.

Any opinions/suggestions on the build(especially mobo and CPU heatsink)? I'm trying to keep it within the 800-900 range, and PCPartPicker has me at $740 right now w/o the case added in. Also, how are the stock 120mm fans? Wasn't sure if it'd be in my best interest to order a couple to replace them. In a month or two I'll buy 4 120mms for the side door.

For what it's worth, it's going to be primarily used for gaming (BF3, D3 and others) and I may make my first foray into OCing, but I'm not sure on that right now though.


----------



## HerkFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mediclol*
> 
> Hey guys. Been lurking OCNet for a while now. For the past 2 years I've been running an ASUS G73JH. Finally decided, and after a bit of persuading the wife, to eBay it this weekend. Should pull about $600 for it. I went ahead and ordered the 600T off of Newegg the other night because of the promo/rebate. My case should be here some time early this week, and I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on my parts tomorrow. The set up will be:
> i5-2500K w/ a CM V6GT for cooling (not interested in WC right now) but I'm open to suggestions on a good alternative
> Trying to narrow down the mobo, but right now I'm looking at either an ASRock Z77 Performance or an MSI Z77A-GD65
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 8GB (2x4GB)
> EVGA GTX 560
> Corsair TX750 psu
> LG GH24NS90 optical drive
> 1 CM Megaflow 200mm case fan
> I'll be taking my 90GB OCZ Vertex 2 SSD out of the G73JH and I have an unused WD Blue 640gb that I can use for the time being. At some point I'll switch that out for a 1TB F3 Spinpoint.
> Any opinions/suggestions on the build(especially mobo and CPU heatsink)? I'm trying to keep it within the 800-900 range, and PCPartPicker has me at $740 right now w/o the case added in. Also, how are the stock 120mm fans? Wasn't sure if it'd be in my best interest to order a couple to replace them. In a month or two I'll buy 4 120mms for the side door.
> For what it's worth, it's going to be primarily used for gaming (BF3, D3 and others) and I may make my first foray into OCing, but I'm not sure on that right now though.


You can't beat the price performance ratio of the Coolermaster Hyper 212's the evo or the plus are great and bother under $40. I have the GD65 and I really like it, it looks good, performs well, and is really well designed. One other cool feature the OC Genie II gives you a instant overclock on both your CPU and your ram. While not a max OC its a great safe performance boost that is pretty stupid proof.


----------



## daays

Did you put a second 120mm on your Hyper 212?

Edit: And how's the clearance with a 212 on your motherboard? I know I only plan on using 2 4gb sticks right now, but I don't want to gimp my self if I intend on upgrading that in the future. Also, snow I just realized that's you. It's daays. **** I might as well PM you back at the other forum.


----------



## HerkFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mediclol*
> 
> Did you put a second 120mm on your Hyper 212?
> Edit: And how's the clearance with a 212 on your motherboard? I know I only plan on using 2 4gb sticks right now, but I don't want to gimp my self if I intend on upgrading that in the future. Also, snow I just realized that's you. It's daays. **** I might as well PM you back at the other forum.


I bought corsair vengeance low profile memory so clearance over the ram was not an issue. I am not running in push pull currently because one of the plastic fan mounts broke. I did install a NZXT 200mm side fan and using the twist tie method near the top of the mesh so it pulls more air off the CPU. As far as the heat sink clearance the 600t is actually a pretty cavernous case so it's not even close to touching the side fan.


----------



## Tom114

I'm thinking of buying this case but i can't decide weither i'm going to choose the white or black version. On most pictures it looks like the black one is not really black but more like dark grey?


----------



## protzman

it is, hints the name "graphite"


----------



## Tom114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> it is, hints the name "graphite"


Aha, never thought about that. English is not my native language...

But still, what color should I choose?


----------



## protzman

gotcha, well i have the original grey one, if you hang tight i believe there is a gunmetal grey one either out or about to come out, i think that one looks pretty nice, otherwise get white


----------



## Tom114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> gotcha, well i have the original grey one, if you hang tight i believe there is a gunmetal grey one either out or about to come out, i think that one looks pretty nice, otherwise get white


I'm not really a fan of grey. But if i take the white one i'm afraid i will regret it later, it looks great on pictures though.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> I'm not really a fan of grey. But if i take the white one i'm afraid i will regret it later, it looks great on pictures though.


Dude, just pick one. how are we going to help you decided what color you like better?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerkFE*
> 
> Yes I tried swapping them and it came out the box wobbling, I mean I can really inspect and see if something is causing it to not seat properly again but as I sit here on my new build I am realizing the wobbly door is not going to be anything I notice when I am not moving it.


If it's just the panel and not the chassis, contact Corsair and get them to send you a replacement. Make sure you tell them that you swapped them to opposite sides and the wobble stayed with the door.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*
> 
> So I think this is a great case to replace a CM Sniper that's falling apart. But it looks like it comes with a side panel that has a "mesh" portion? This is disappointing to me, since I wanted one that was solid on both sides, and early reviews of it show that.
> Unless you guys think the Corsair 650D is a better starting point these days. I just hate how the 650D owners are in the middle of a fan controller RMA swap.


The 650D is an awesome case. I'm not going to put it down. However, both the 650D and the 600T have fan controller issues. My buddy bought the 650D and the fan controller switch broke in the first week. Many people with the 600T have had to RMA their controllers as well. Personally, I would have preferred the 600T with no built-in controller as I prefer the aftermarket controllers myself, and I don't like the big controller knob. The only difference between the 600T and the 650D for cable management is the door of the 600T, which is convex allowing more cable thickness. The 650D requires a little more effort but the end result is the same.

I have the original 600T with the two solid side panels. I actually purchased the windowed panel after I had my system built. You can purchase them off of Corsair's site as well as side panels with no window,

If you are interested in the white version, I'm not sure it had a solid panel available for it. However, you can still get the version of the Graphite 600T with no window or mesh, but you'll have to look around for it or order the solid side panel from Corsair's site. I know the store (in Canada) I got mine from still has some of the solid side panel versions left: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Search/Products?Search=600t .

Look around, you may find what you're looking for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mediclol*
> 
> Hey guys. Been lurking OCNet for a while now. For the past 2 years I've been running an ASUS G73JH. Finally decided, and after a bit of persuading the wife, to eBay it this weekend. Should pull about $600 for it. I went ahead and ordered the 600T off of Newegg the other night because of the promo/rebate. My case should be here some time early this week, and I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on my parts tomorrow. The set up will be:
> i5-2500K w/ a CM V6GT for cooling (not interested in WC right now) but I'm open to suggestions on a good alternative
> Trying to narrow down the mobo, but right now I'm looking at either an ASRock Z77 Performance or an MSI Z77A-GD65
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 8GB (2x4GB)
> EVGA GTX 560
> Corsair TX750 psu
> LG GH24NS90 optical drive
> 1 CM Megaflow 200mm case fan
> I'll be taking my 90GB OCZ Vertex 2 SSD out of the G73JH and I have an unused WD Blue 640gb that I can use for the time being. At some point I'll switch that out for a 1TB F3 Spinpoint.
> Any opinions/suggestions on the build(especially mobo and CPU heatsink)? I'm trying to keep it within the 800-900 range, and PCPartPicker has me at $740 right now w/o the case added in. Also, how are the stock 120mm fans? Wasn't sure if it'd be in my best interest to order a couple to replace them. In a month or two I'll buy 4 120mms for the side door.
> For what it's worth, it's going to be primarily used for gaming (BF3, D3 and others) and I may make my first foray into OCing, but I'm not sure on that right now though.


Although they are expensive, personally I don't believe you can beat the looks of having a good water cooler in your build. They perform as well as air coolers (and better in the case of the H100), and look really sweet. I think it comes down to preference and cost. Also, personally, I don't like having such big heavy chunks of metal hanging off my CPU socket. Now that I have two builds using Corsair water coolers, and I've built a few other systems with them, I'll never go back to air. The 600T is made for water coolers. There is only one 120mm fan in the 600T, and it's not the best. Wouldn't hurt to replace it. The 200mm fans are not bad, but you may decide to replace them if you think they're too noisy. Many people will cut the mesh from the front and top of the case to eliminate any noise.

Have fun with your build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> Aha, never thought about that. English is not my native language...
> But still, what color should I choose?


We can't tell you that. You have to decide which colour you like. That's like asking us what colour your new car should be. Why would you purchase a colour someone else likes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Dude, just pick one. how are we going to help you decided what color you like better?


What he said.


----------



## psarandis

Hello! Here is mine!
Whole desk

Previous setup

Current setup (one gtx470' cooler decided to break down so i'm looking for a stock one to look nice)


----------



## seandudczak

Try flipping your HD's around. You can hide those cables.


----------



## psarandis

The hds are in the 5.25 cage. The cables you see are from the dvd drive.


----------



## tiger187126

so i'm going to cut out the fan grates on bottom and top. any other recommendations for modifications today?


----------



## lilj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dEAd0*
> 
> Finally got my build finished so decided to post it here aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> i5 3570k not yet oc'ed just because its already damn fast.
> 8GB corsair vengeance low profile 1600mhz 1.35V ram
> EVGA GTX670 SC (no buzzing sound btw)
> Asus sabertooth Z77
> Corsair 600T White
> Corsair AX850 PSU
> Corsair H100 w/ Arctic cooling F12 fans in push exhaust
> OCZ 64GB Synapse Cache drive
> 2 500GB drives and 1 1TB drive
> NZXT Silent front fan
> Bitfenix alchemy led strip 30cm
> Bitfenix/NZXT white sleeved cables
> NZXT Sentry mix fancontroller
> The pics, not the best but will make new pictures at daylight sometime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!


You manged to get the h100 on push pull without modding ?, how could you do it


----------



## tiger187126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> so i'm going to cut out the fan grates on bottom and top. any other recommendations for modifications today?


note to self:

get a corded rotary tool instead of a battery operated one. the mesh is very thick on the front of this and i have to charge the battery to finish touching up the front.

makes me not want to cut out the top.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> note to self:
> get a corded rotary tool instead of a battery operated one. the mesh is very thick on the front of this and i have to charge the battery to finish touching up the front.
> makes me not want to cut out the top.


Yea, those little battery ones just don't have the power you need to get the job done.

I also cut out the back mesh on the 120mm fan, just because it added noise there as well.


----------



## tiger187126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Yea, those little battery ones just don't have the power you need to get the job done.
> I also cut out the back mesh on the 120mm fan, just because it added noise there as well.


i was going to but i didn't have enough time to get both done after having to recharge the battery midway through the first.

i've been thinking about redoing my comp, but i don't know with what or why, so i figured this would hold me over for a little bit.

i don't think it's going to.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psarandis*
> 
> Hello! Here is mine!


That SSD behind the tray hole looks pretty cool so I decided to do that with my own 600T, too bad the SSD can't go the right way around







pic tomorrow.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> You manged to get the h100 on push pull without modding ?, how could you do it


You mount the rad towards the open side of the case. I used 3 screws through the mesh to hold the rad. Plenty secure. Depending on your ram and how tall the ramsinks are, you may need to snip off some of the ramsink at the top to get the fan under the rad on the ram side. eg. with my corsair vengence I just bent the last prongs of the ram sinks back and forth till they sheared off.

It wreaks my head when I see the likes of Tiny Tim in the video posted on the last page still saying that one can't do push/pull with the H100 in the top and yet when taking about fitting the full WC set up he talks about cutting this bit out and that bit out with a dremel to get this or that part to fit here or there etc.

Oh, its alright to irrevocably mod/alter your case by cutting sections out of it with a dremel but mounting a H100 with 3 screws through a mesh hole and removing a sliver of ramsink is a mod too far?? *** like


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dEAd0*
> 
> Finally got my build finished so decided to post it here aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> i5 3570k not yet oc'ed just because its already damn fast.
> 8GB corsair vengeance low profile 1600mhz 1.35V ram
> EVGA GTX670 SC (no buzzing sound btw)
> Asus sabertooth Z77
> Corsair 600T White
> Corsair AX850 PSU
> Corsair H100 w/ Arctic cooling F12 fans in push exhaust
> OCZ 64GB Synapse Cache drive
> 2 500GB drives and 1 1TB drive
> NZXT Silent front fan
> Bitfenix alchemy led strip 30cm
> Bitfenix/NZXT white sleeved cables
> NZXT Sentry mix fancontroller
> The pics, not the best but will make new pictures at daylight sometime soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> You manged to get the h100 on push pull without modding ?, how could you do it
Click to expand...

Some motherboard VRM heatsink are not that bulky to be in the way for the H100. Most X79 board are dam huge those VRM.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I think I'm going to remove my dvd drive, I never use it anymore only for installing windows









How do you install ssd or hd in the 5,25 bays?


----------



## fester99

you can either put the drive cage in the 5.25 bay or get a 3.5 to 5.25 conversion kit. It is also popular to get a 3x 5.25 to 4 3.5 HD cage with a fan built in like this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817993002

there a bunch of those i just found this one the quickest.


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I think I'm going to remove my dvd drive, I never use it anymore only for installing windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you install ssd or hd in the 5,25 bays?


I used a Xigmatek 4-in-3 HDD Cage and replaced the fan with a Scythe AP-15.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019

Looks like this
http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/5830#post_17009461


----------



## psarandis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I think I'm going to remove my dvd drive, I never use it anymore only for installing windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you install ssd or hd in the 5,25 bays?


I did it like this, sorry for the crappy photos.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psarandis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I think I'm going to remove my dvd drive, I never use it anymore only for installing windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you install ssd or hd in the 5,25 bays?
> 
> 
> 
> I did it like this, sorry for the crappy photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Nice, I never thought it would fit sideway.


----------



## lilj

ordering my parts in a week, 600t is the case that i will be using : >
E;- very first build,, thinking about live streaming me building it


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> ordering my parts in a week, 600t is the case that i will be using : >
> E;- very first build,, thinking about live streaming me building it


Live stream is the way of the future. Just be prepared for everyone to argue about the correct way to apply TIM to the CPU, or where to mount your HDD/SSD, ect.


----------



## dEAd0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Some motherboard VRM heatsink are not that bulky to be in the way for the H100. Most X79 board are dam huge those VRM.


Actually I screwed the radiator in with only 5 screws by moving it closer to the left side of the case(with the window)
while using the standard holes it was not possible but this worked like a charm really.


----------



## lilj

Can you snap a picture of it please, really want to do pushpull in this case


----------



## Mergatroid

The builds I have seen that use the offset method always have a portion of the rad or fans obscured by the case at the back, or have different offsets for the fans and the rad, causing the fans not to be completely in-line with the rad. How did you avoid that @dEAd0?


----------



## lilj

how about some of you guys post a tutorrial or guide to his method and just add it to the OP, i have seen tons of people asking about the "move the rad closer to the windoed side panel method"


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> Can you snap a picture of it please, really want to do pushpull in this case


You cannot do push and pull on top with the top grill closed. You have to have it exposed at the top and add fan grill on it. Unless the whole 4 fans and rad are all mount inside the cage. Look at the cage curves at the top. http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/5990#post_17066377


----------



## HerkFE

Dead didn't put it in push/pull read his post again it say's he has it in push exhaust only


----------



## SuperSpyCE

Second PC I have built. I'm 15. Built my first at 12







Ignore the messy cable management...This is a older picture and i'm not home to take new ones at the moment.





As you can see in the first picture the Corsair 600t barely fits on my dresser!! LOL :S

I'm redoing my entire room next week tho, i'll have new furniture and a desk to actually fit it on! xD using the tv as a monitor is kinda a eye strain i'll have 2 monitors in eyefinity soon..I'll replace these pictures with new ones when i'm done with room and all.

Is this how I become a member as well?


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You cannot *Can* do *push* and *pull* on top with the *top grill closed*. You have to have it exposed at the top and add fan grill on it. Unless the whole 4 fans and rad are all mount inside the cage. Look at the cage curves at the top. http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/5990#post_17066377


FYP









Push










Pull










Top Grill Closed


----------



## dEAd0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> Can you snap a picture of it please, really want to do pushpull in this case


this is basically how i did it aswell:
http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/4360#post_15798177

I haven't done push pull, but I only have to put my other 2 fans in top but i dont really need the extra cooling atm.


----------



## Killermod1

Ive done push/pull on this case and only noticed 1-2c drops on my cpu so what is the big deal it wont help much on the H100.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Ive done push/pull on this case and only noticed 1-2c drops on my cpu so what is the big deal it wont help much on the H100.


I had the same experience with temps. I got a lower temps from cutting out the mesh, than I did with push/pull.


----------



## freitz

Has anyone made a PSU cover and a drive bay cover? If so please PM me.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I had the same experience with temps. I got a lower temps from cutting out the mesh, than I did with push/pull.


i noticed a big drop in temps cutting out the mesh and the plastic of the cover. can't really imagine that running push pull would gain anything more than a degree. i lost a good 5 degrees while having the fans spin lower meaning more quiet!


----------



## chris-s

How do you guys find the stock 200mm fan in the front, for me it was too noisy so I replaced it with a Cooler Master Megaflow 200 as well as cutting out the metal work.

Chris


----------



## psarandis

It's not the fan that is noisy but its contact with the mesh. Since i don't have the tools to cut it I used longer screws and the noise is barely audible.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psarandis*
> 
> I did it like this, sorry for the crappy photos.


Hahaha.. We've done the same thing with our hdd's on 5.25 drive bay.

Did some cleaning and cable management










And did some light mod on the gpu


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psarandis*
> 
> It's not the fan that is noisy but its contact with the mesh. Since i don't have the tools to cut it I used longer screws and the noise is barely audible.


Doing it this way, did it make your temps better or worse? I can't imagine that having a gap between the mesh and fan makes an improvement in temps because it seems like it would get less fresh outside case air, and recirculate some of the inside case air. But if all you wanted is less noise you got that. I am just curious as i really want to cut the mesh i am just not wanting to take the system all apart right now.


----------



## jacekgothic




----------



## bud8428

My CORSAIR Graphite Series 600T White


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> Doing it this way, did it make your temps better or worse? I can't imagine that having a gap between the mesh and fan makes an improvement in temps because it seems like it would get less fresh outside case air, and recirculate some of the inside case air. But if all you wanted is less noise you got that. I am just curious as i really want to cut the mesh i am just not wanting to take the system all apart right now.


i can barely hear my front fan so it doesn't bother me. but if you want to cut the mesh, i just used wire cutters on my top mesh and it worked great and i didn't have to take anything out because it didn't make any scraps or dust. unless you are going to cut it for two 120's then you would need a dremel or jigsaw


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacekgothic*


that cpu cooler is MASSIVE!!! did you have to put supportive struts on the back of the MB?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> that cpu cooler is MASSIVE!!! did you have to put supportive struts on the back of the MB?


Big doesn't mean heavy


----------



## johnnyw

Did some dusting for my comp outside and taked some pics at same time too


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> how about some of you guys post a tutorrial or guide to his method and just add it to the OP, i have seen tons of people asking about the "move the rad closer to the windoed side panel method"


There are multiple pics and comments on this in the thread. I know it's long, but that's how it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You cannot do push and pull on top with the top grill closed. You have to have it exposed at the top and add fan grill on it. Unless the whole 4 fans and rad are all mount inside the cage. Look at the cage curves at the top. http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/5990#post_17066377


Yeah, you can. It all depends on your motherboard. If my RAM was 1/4" lower, I would have push/pull right now. If you look through the thread, you'll find one guy who actually trimmed the DRAM socket AND the actual DIMM to fit push/pull. Lots of people have used the offset method (even though it does obscure a bit of the rad or fans, or cause them to miss-align a bit).

How's this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2630#post_14528585

That was my push/pull H100 build in the 600T with the rad and one set of fans inside the case. No problems putting the top mesh on. I did have to mod the case, but everything fit inside. If you can find a motherboard with the memory mounted down slightly, you could also do this. I actually thought about trimming the blades and case of a fan to get it to fit but I thought it would just end up being a noisy fan.

If people start looking through the thread from that point on, they will find some off-set builds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> FYP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Grill Closed


Man that's a tight fit. Unfortunately, I can't even do that because the DIMM socket on my board also hits the fan. I'll look at it a little more closely next time I have it apart though. Nice job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Ive done push/pull on this case and only noticed 1-2c drops on my cpu so what is the big deal it wont help much on the H100.


Agree. The H100 rad is too thin to benefit much from p/p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psarandis*
> 
> It's not the fan that is noisy but its contact with the mesh. Since i don't have the tools to cut it I used longer screws and the noise is barely audible.


You can also add rubber washers between the fan and the case to reduce the noise without removing the mesh. Next time I do a major overhaul of my system I think I'm going to remove the mesh too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> Doing it this way, did it make your temps better or worse? I can't imagine that having a gap between the mesh and fan makes an improvement in temps because it seems like it would get less fresh outside case air, and recirculate some of the inside case air. But if all you wanted is less noise you got that. I am just curious as i really want to cut the mesh i am just not wanting to take the system all apart right now.


There's no measurable difference in temps.


----------



## freitz

Here is what I started with









I did some minor upgrades... Added SSD 120, Mounted SSD and HDD behind the the optical bays.

*Upgrade*
Asus Rampage IV Extreme

















i7 3820









Samsung 30nm Ram









Alphacool Radiator

Corsair AX850









Updates coming in a min.


----------



## freitz

This is what I finished with After some upgrade































































Final Product

















What do you guys think? Still going to add a few more things this didn't fix my itch to mod and upgrade. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well guys, its been exactly one year since I got my amazing 600T SE case and it has been an incredible desktop companion. But as always, all good things must come to an end. It's time to move on since I don't really want the hassle of trying to fit a full loop in the case. I'll be moving my main rig to this:



Anyway, it's been fun and this club has been a wealth of info for me over the last year. Luckily I won't really be saying goodbye because I am planning to move my backup rig into the 600T. Can't let such a great case go to waste! I'll jut leave a couple of pics of my "Jedi Master" here for posterity! Cheers!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> This is what I finished with After some upgrade
> 
> Final Product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Still going to add a few more things this didn't fix my itch to mod and upgrade. Suggestions welcome!


Nice man, really like the way it looks...


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> This is what I finished with After some upgrade
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Still going to add a few more things this didn't fix my itch to mod and upgrade. Suggestions welcome!


Nice!

What were your temps like with they old CPU vs the new one?


----------



## daays

My parts will be here this afternoon, and I'm stoked as hell. I've got a question about air cooling and how to go about using my fans. For the time being, I'll have a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO on the CPU. From what I saw, it only comes with 1 fan but I can place a second on the other side. When my stuff gets here, I'll have 2 120mm Cooler Master fans as well as 2 200mm Megaflows. My original plan was to take out the top HDD cage, and move the bottom one next to the PSU so that I can replace the stock fan with a Megaflow. Along with that I was going to put one of the 120mm fans on the CPU, replace the rear 120mm with another Cooler Master, and finally replace the top fan with the second megaflow. I was reading a while back (about post 3000 something) and saw someone mention that it's better to put two 120mms up top instead of the 200mm. That said, should I go ahead and put my two 120mms up top and only have 1 120mm on the EVO, or use a 200mm up there. I haven't had a desktop in years and even then it wasn't anything special, so really this will be my first foray into a 'nice' PC and worrying about airflow/cooling.

Edit: Annnnnnnnd nevermind. Little more reading through the thread and I saw that you apparently can't fit a megaflow up top. I think I'm going to put my two 120mm Cooler Master fans up top, the 200mm fan in the front, and order a few more 120mms. Any recommendations? Read good things about Xigmateks and Scythes but not really sure. I'd like decent airflow and decent dB, but if I had to sacrifice anything it'd be dB. Even though my computer is for the time being in the living room, I won't be able to hear my wife *****ing when I have my headphones on.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mediclol*
> 
> My parts will be here this afternoon, and I'm stoked as hell. I've got a question about air cooling and how to go about using my fans. For the time being, I'll have a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO on the CPU. From what I saw, it only comes with 1 fan but I can place a second on the other side. When my stuff gets here, I'll have 2 120mm Cooler Master fans as well as 2 200mm Megaflows. My original plan was to take out the top HDD cage, and move the bottom one next to the PSU so that I can replace the stock fan with a Megaflow. Along with that I was going to put one of the 120mm fans on the CPU, replace the rear 120mm with another Cooler Master, and finally replace the top fan with the second megaflow. I was reading a while back (about post 3000 something) and saw someone mention that it's better to put two 120mms up top instead of the 200mm. That said, should I go ahead and put my two 120mms up top and only have 1 120mm on the EVO, or use a 200mm up there. I haven't had a desktop in years and even then it wasn't anything special, so really this will be my first foray into a 'nice' PC and worrying about airflow/cooling.
> Edit: Annnnnnnnd nevermind. Little more reading through the thread and I saw that you apparently can't fit a megaflow up top. I think I'm going to put my two 120mm Cooler Master fans up top, the 200mm fan in the front, and order a few more 120mms. Any recommendations? Read good things about Xigmateks and Scythes but not really sure. I'd like decent airflow and decent dB, but if I had to sacrifice anything it'd be dB. Even though my computer is for the time being in the living room, I won't be able to hear my wife *****ing when I have my headphones on.


Well, the megaflow MIGHT fit up top, just depends on your motherboard. As for the Hyper 212 evo, using Push/Pull doesn't drop your temps by much, so using the 2 cooler masters up top is a good idea. If you have the mesh panel you could zip tie the other 200mm fan to that, and have a ton of airflow.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Nice!
> What were your temps like with they old CPU vs the new one?


You talking the 995 BE vs the 3820?

or the alphacool vs the EK XT rad?

New setup runs cooler. idle in the 20's max in the high 40's at 4.3


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> You talking the 995 BE vs the 3820?
> or the alphacool vs the EK XT rad?
> New setup runs cooler. idle in the 20's max in the high 40's at 4.3


Looking good freitz







Makes me kinda miss my 600T.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> You talking the 995 BE vs the 3820?
> or the alphacool vs the EK XT rad?
> New setup runs cooler. idle in the 20's max in the high 40's at 4.3


Awe I was hoping it was a 2600k to a 3930k


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Awe I was hoping it was a 2600k to a 3930k


3820 and 3930 shouldn't be that different in temps. I personally feel like my 955 BE ran hot.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 3820 and 3930 shouldn't be that different in temps. I personally feel like my 955 BE ran hot.


3820 and 3930 are worlds apart,


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> 3820 and 3930 are worlds apart,


I meant Temp wise.


----------



## whitextasy

Upgraded from Amd Phenom II 960T to an i5 3450 , Asus P8H77-M, 8Gb Corsair Vengeance Blue and Corsair Force 3 60Gb.
Here are the pics:


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I meant Temp wise.


Still, worlds apart. @ 4.3 the 3930k puts out low 60s(depending on voltage) with a H100, I would assume with your setup, it would be mid 50s.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> This is what I finished with After some upgrade
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Still going to add a few more things this didn't fix my itch to mod and upgrade. Suggestions welcome!


That's a pretty sweet tidy loop. That would be a great setup to try copper tubing on. Someone did it earlier in the thread and it looked awesome. Your short runs would be ideal.


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED*

Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## bud8428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> *OP UPDATED*
> 
> Welcome to all the new members.


Thanks..
Wow i'm a member No.222 at page 666


----------



## Branish

Finally broke down and bought the white 600T yesterday. I love this case but the fan controller channel I had my front fan connected to died after about 6 hours so I just plugged the fan into the motherboard. I'll post some pics once I get around to it.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I meant Temp wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Still, worlds apart. @ 4.3 the 3930k puts out low 60s(depending on voltage) with a H100, I would assume with your setup, it would be mid 50s.
Click to expand...

I'm in the low 29'C with 4.7Ghz with speedstep C1E on... Offset voltages.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm in the low 29'C with 4.7Ghz with speedstep C1E on... Offset voltages.


Try putting a load on your CPU, then reading your temps.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm in the low 29'C with 4.7Ghz with speedstep C1E on... Offset voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> Try putting a load on your CPU, then reading your temps.
Click to expand...

I thought you said idle low 60s. So I was talking about low idle temp.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

T - 22 Days


----------



## Partymusle01

Hi,

Please add me to the club!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's a pretty sweet tidy loop. That would be a great setup to try copper tubing on. Someone did it earlier in the thread and it looked awesome. Your short runs would be ideal.


I would love copper tubing but not sure how to do it. I don't have a bend machine either but I agree would look great.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Finally broke down and bought the white 600T yesterday. I love this case but the fan controller channel I had my front fan connected to died after about 6 hours so I just plugged the fan into the motherboard. I'll post some pics once I get around to it.


Yea they have a bad habit of doing that. Corsiar will send you another but it takes a while, almost a month and a half and still waiting.


----------



## Solders18

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partymusle01*
> 
> Hi,
> Please add me to the club!






Are those the new cooler master fans? how do you like them?

those would be Corsair. i knew i had seen them before.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Finally broke down and bought the white 600T yesterday. I love this case but the fan controller channel I had my front fan connected to died after about 6 hours so I just plugged the fan into the motherboard. I'll post some pics once I get around to it.


I really like Corsair products, but I honestly have to wonder when they are going to do something about this fan controller. Personally I think the failure rate is too high. Considering there's only one transistor on the board, I wonder exactly what's failing?

I haven't taken mine apart (just had a quick look as I was removing the fan controller wires). Anyone want to post picks of the controller board top and bottom?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partymusle01*
> 
> Hi,
> Please add me to the club!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Were those fans able to get around your memory or did you have to off-set them?


----------



## Partymusle01

i off set the h100


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Preview pic


----------



## Mergatroid

It's really too bad that all the newer boards have their memory mounted so high, or that Corsair didn't give us another 1/2" height on the top of this case.

It's also really too bad that Corsair didn't make a PWM version of their new Air fans. I was all ready to purchase a set of the high performance/static pressure models, which are in-stock at a local computer store, when I remembered to check. Too bad. The funny thing is that, with a simple little adapter, any PWM fan will plug into any 3-pin controller (or 3-pin to molex adapter). Considering these fans are pretty pricy, I would have thought they would be PWM so they could suit every use instead of just being 3-pin.

PWM fans can be controlled by anything, 3-pin fans can only be controlled by 12V regulation. Most motherboards use PWM, most fan controllers use 12V regulation, so PWM fans would work on both. My H100 is using PWM fans now, and it's very quiet and only gets audible when the CPU is under full load. I would have loved to replace the Slip Stream fans with the new Corsair Air fans.


----------



## Branish

Well since it's only one channel that died I'm not going to bother contacting Corsair about it since I don't think it's that big a deal. If more channels go I will. Partymusle01, I love how you're using Ashlynn Brooke for your avatar. She's smoking. I love this case.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preview pic


Preview pic of the waterblock?... this thread is about the Corsair chassis.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Preview pic of the waterblock?... this thread is about the Corsair chassis.


I have the case and some pictures in this thread.
I change the hardware and some things of the case.
The waterblock is one of the new parts









Please, wait some days









PS: sry for my english


----------



## Partymusle01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> It's really too bad that all the newer boards have their memory mounted so high, or that Corsair didn't give us another 1/2" height on the top of this case.
> It's also really too bad that Corsair didn't make a PWM version of their new Air fans. I was all ready to purchase a set of the high performance/static pressure models, which are in-stock at a local computer store, when I remembered to check. Too bad. The funny thing is that, with a simple little adapter, any PWM fan will plug into any 3-pin controller (or 3-pin to molex adapter). Considering these fans are pretty pricy, I would have thought they would be PWM so they could suit every use instead of just being 3-pin.
> PWM fans can be controlled by anything, 3-pin fans can only be controlled by 12V regulation. Most motherboards use PWM, most fan controllers use 12V regulation, so PWM fans would work on both. My H100 is using PWM fans now, and it's very quiet and only gets audible when the CPU is under full load. I would have loved to replace the Slip Stream fans with the new Corsair Air fans.


I agree, a 1/2" height on the top of this case would make it perfect. I came from a 800D case so i was always used to this space. Also the fans were 20 euro's a piece here in holland, a PWM connector would be nice!


----------



## Partymusle01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Well since it's only one channel that died I'm not going to bother contacting Corsair about it since I don't think it's that big a deal. If more channels go I will. Partymusle01, I love how you're using Ashlynn Brooke for your avatar. She's smoking. I love this case.


Thanks! She is the best


----------



## whitextasy

New part arrived yesterday:


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partymusle01*
> 
> I agree, a 1/2" height on the top of this case would make it perfect. I came from a 800D case so i was always used to this space. Also the fans were 20 euro's a piece here in holland, a PWM connector would be nice!


why did you downsize from an 800D?


----------



## Killermod1

Cheap Brand New Case for sale in case someone is interested saw it today on the OCN market!!!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1267489/corsair-se-white-graphite-series-600t


----------



## sporadicMotion




----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporadicMotion*


Sweet setup, love the Grestch


----------



## sloma27

Time for me to join the club:


----------



## mxfreek09

After a month of looking, comparing, and watching reviews. I finally made the decision to get the 600t. Couldn't be happier with this case. Now I need to make the decision on which graphics cards i want to go with now that I have plenty of room to feel comfortable going sli in.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Cheap Brand New Case for sale in case someone is interested saw it today on the OCN market!!!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1267489/corsair-se-white-graphite-series-600t


Lol, $135 for a case with a broken fan controller and no window (only mesh)? Well, someone may find that a good deal, but I would rather get one with everything and everything working. A new one from the Egg is only $159 (rebate). You'd only save $20. Personally, for one with missing/broken parts I wouldn't pay more than $100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloma27*
> 
> Time for me to join the club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Looks nice. You should really remove the front bezels of the optical drive and paint them white too. Looks funny with a black optical drive.


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloma27*
> 
> Time for me to join the club:


I'm really digging the semi-inverted look. Good job!


----------



## mistasumo

just arrived my new Bitfenix alchemy premium modding cables RED.


----------



## YangerD

The red colour scheme is looking nice man. Good job.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*
> 
> just arrived my new Bitfenix alchemy premium modding cables RED.


Some red LEDs for your fans would be sweet.

How is the Intel water cooler? I really like the fan housing on it. Have you thought about just removing the rear hard drive cage? Since you are not using six hard drives, you really don't need it in there.


----------



## Branish

I finally got around to taking some photos. Can I be added to the club?


----------



## Downswing

Think its about time i join the forum and posted some photos.
This is my first build so constructive suggestions are welcome:thumb:

...

















Comments anyone? Violent reactions?







thanks for the views


----------



## lukasdesign

So I built my system during the weekend in the black 600t meshed version...all went fine but the fans are far too loud for my taste. Searching this forum I learned that i could replace those fans. However, I am confused by the sheer availability of different fans...

I would like to replace the front fan with a Megaflow 200mm Silent and move the HDD cage back. That turns with 700 rpm and sucks 110 cfm in, right? This is the for the NZXT FS-200 Enthusiast Silent Case Fan, which one is better?

So: what do I need on top if I would like to use two 140mm? should they turn also with bout 700RPM so that the fan controller on the 600t scales all the fans nicely??? and should they exhaust about 110 cfm or more? Would that make the Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro-Series PK1 a perfect fit? They are silent and turn with 700 rpm. BitFenix Spectre PRO 140mm Lüfter turn with 1200 RPM, would that be better?

What about the rear fan?

Somewhere I was reading that the Fancontroller has some Voltage limitations...does that mean i can ruin it when using the wrong fans????

I would like the system to scale nicely if possible!

Sorry for all that questions but it is my first build!

thanks


----------



## cwaters425

I am currently building my system but here is what I did. I replaced all case fans, the corsair stock fans ar junk.

Front 200mm - BitFenix Spectre Pro (non-led) as intake
Rear 120mm - BitFenix Spectre Pro (non-led) as exhaust

I also removed the top 200mm corsair fan and replace it with 2 Noctua NF-F12's that are on my H100 cooler


----------



## sloma27

personally i use headset, so it doesn't really bother me


----------



## robertparker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwaters425*
> 
> I am currently building my system but here is what I did. I replaced all case fans, the corsair stock fans ar junk.
> Front 200mm - BitFenix Spectre Pro (non-led) as intake
> Rear 120mm - BitFenix Spectre Pro (non-led) as exhaust
> I also removed the top 200mm corsair fan and replace it with 2 Noctua NF-F12's that are on my H100 cooler


I think those are some pretty solid choices.


----------



## Partymusle01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> After a month of looking, comparing, and watching reviews. I finally made the decision to get the 600t. Couldn't be happier with this case. Now I need to make the decision on which graphics cards i want to go with now that I have plenty of room to feel comfortable going sli in.


i love the look of the asus sabertooth! i already have a z77 motherboard, but as soon as intel launches a new chipset serie, i hope i can upgrade with a new sabertooth moterboard.


----------



## mxfreek09

The Sabretooth had everything I wanted in a board. The look of it was what originally drew me in, the layout and all of the features interested me, and the thermal radar and the ability to block off unused slots to keep dust out sold me on it. Once I got it running I was really happy with the BIOS as well. The only problem with it was a little frustrated with internet speeds because of the Network iControl but once I figured that out it was smooth sailing.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> The Sabretooth had everything I wanted in a board. The look of it was what originally drew me in, the layout and all of the features interested me, and the thermal radar and the ability to block off unused slots to keep dust out sold me on it. Once I got it running I was really happy with the BIOS as well. The only problem with it was a little frustrated with internet speeds because of the Network iControl but once I figured that out it was smooth sailing.


That is a sexy board. I have the 990FX Sabertooth and I really like it. I just wish it was for Intel but it does what I need so definitely next build will be Intel unless AMDs Piledriver turns out to be good.


----------



## cwaters425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> The Sabretooth had everything I wanted in a board. The look of it was what originally drew me in, the layout and all of the features interested me, and the thermal radar and the ability to block off unused slots to keep dust out sold me on it. Once I got it running I was really happy with the BIOS as well. The only problem with it was a little frustrated with internet speeds because of the Network iControl but once I figured that out it was smooth sailing.


can you explain the icontrol thing and how to disable it? I would like to know for when it comes time toget my system up and running

thanks,
chris


----------



## mxfreek09

Chris, From what I understand the Network iControl is supposed to take certain programs that use an internet connection and make them priority to optimize their usage. Also you can set it to have certain programs be prioritized at different times of the day. If you choose to disable it, the only thing you have to do is go into your AI Suit II and go to the Network iControl and turn it off. You can also just not even install it when you are installing your different features that come with the Sabretooth Z77 driver disk. Im sure that the Network iControl is beneficial if you have the time to sit down and configure it correctly. But to me it is just a hassle so I just chose not to use it. I should also mention that I switched to the Google DNS server because even after disabling the Network iControl my internet browsing was not 100%. That may not be an issue for you, but if for some reason it is then here is the link I used: https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using Good luck with the new system man, im sure you will enjoy this board


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukasdesign*
> 
> So I built my system during the weekend in the black 600t meshed version...all went fine but the fans are far too loud for my taste. Searching this forum I learned that i could replace those fans. However, I am confused by the sheer availability of different fans...
> I would like to replace the front fan with a Megaflow 200mm Silent and move the HDD cage back. That turns with 700 rpm and sucks 110 cfm in, right? This is the for the NZXT FS-200 Enthusiast Silent Case Fan, which one is better?
> So: what do I need on top if I would like to use two 140mm? should they turn also with bout 700RPM so that the fan controller on the 600t scales all the fans nicely??? and should they exhaust about 110 cfm or more? Would that make the Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro-Series PK1 a perfect fit? They are silent and turn with 700 rpm. BitFenix Spectre PRO 140mm Lüfter turn with 1200 RPM, would that be better?
> What about the rear fan?
> Somewhere I was reading that the Fancontroller has some Voltage limitations...does that mean i can ruin it when using the wrong fans????
> I would like the system to scale nicely if possible!
> Sorry for all that questions but it is my first build!
> thanks


Here is what i know of the fan controller. The fan controller is rated up to 0.5A, that will allow to run 6 watts per port. I currently have 6 fans on my controller and it has run fine since day 1, 5 months ago.I am well under the amps required per channel and all you have to do is look at the amps or watts of a fan to know whether or not it will pull too much watts or amps.

Mega flow 200 mm Silent (http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6474) Current (Ampere) 0.16 A (Max 0.28 A); Power Consumption 3.36 W so 1 per channel

NZXT FS-200 Enthusiast Silent Case Fan (http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_fans/fs_200rb) Current: .42A; Input: 4.08W also 1 fan per channel

BlackSilentPro-Series PK1 (http://www.noiseblocker.de/Datenblaetter/Datenblatt_BSP_PK140mm_de_en.pdf) input power voltage (W) 0,72 Watt this would be 4 per channel

BitFenix Spectre PRO 140mm (http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro#specs) Current (A) 0.18A ±10% at best 2 per channel

Keeping in mind that you have listed a desire for a 140mm fan on top you will not be able to use the holes corsair has provided. I would recommend using 2 120mm fans as the case was designed for that. As for which is better it looks like the bitfenix is better.


----------



## SaucedtC

Ive searched left and right and cannot find an answer to this question; I have an H100 and was wondering if its possible to place it where the HDD cages are on the floor next to the intake 200mm fan? If I could I would like to keep the 200mm exhaust on the roof. But lets say it isnt possible to place the H100 on the floor where the cages are, would it be better to push or pull from the roof of the case? I know Corsair's H100 install video states to PUSH cool air in from the roof, and also believe that heat rises and PUSHING would be fighting the heat rising making PULLING a more reasonable approach. Btw my ambient air temp in my house is ~79-82 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukasdesign*
> 
> So I built my system during the weekend in the black 600t meshed version...all went fine but the fans are far too loud for my taste. Searching this forum I learned that i could replace those fans. However, I am confused by the sheer availability of different fans...
> I would like to replace the front fan with a Megaflow 200mm Silent and move the HDD cage back. That turns with 700 rpm and sucks 110 cfm in, right? This is the for the NZXT FS-200 Enthusiast Silent Case Fan, which one is better?
> So: what do I need on top if I would like to use two 140mm? should they turn also with bout 700RPM so that the fan controller on the 600t scales all the fans nicely??? and should they exhaust about 110 cfm or more? Would that make the Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro-Series PK1 a perfect fit? They are silent and turn with 700 rpm. BitFenix Spectre PRO 140mm Lüfter turn with 1200 RPM, would that be better?
> What about the rear fan?
> Somewhere I was reading that the Fancontroller has some Voltage limitations...does that mean i can ruin it when using the wrong fans????
> I would like the system to scale nicely if possible!
> Sorry for all that questions but it is my first build!
> thanks


As far as I know, you can't put 140mm fans up top, only a 200mm or 2 x 120mm. I have the original 600T graphite case and I know they won't fit in it (at least not without some modding).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaucedtC*
> 
> Ive searched left and right and cannot find an answer to this question; I have an H100 and was wondering if its possible to place it where the HDD cages are on the floor next to the intake 200mm fan? If I could I would like to keep the 200mm exhaust on the roof. But lets say it isnt possible to place the H100 on the floor where the cages are, would it be better to push or pull from the roof of the case? I know Corsair's H100 install video states to PUSH cool air in from the roof, and also believe that heat rises and PUSHING would be fighting the heat rising making PULLING a more reasonable approach. Btw my ambient air temp in my house is ~79-82 degrees Fahrenheit.


You could do that, but you'd have to make sure the hoses are long enough to reach your CPU, and you would have to mod the bottom of the case because there are no mounts or mesh at the bottom for fans or rads.

As for the H100 on top, personally my case is moded for putting the rad in the top fan compartment and I'm using the fans inside the case as Push/Exhaust/ However, from what I've read on the net, you won't get a big difference between push and pull on the H100 (I suppose because the rad is so thin).

You will get better CPU temps if you use push/intake, but you could have dust problems as there is no filter on the top of the case (you could always make one, or purchase one) which is why I elected to go with exhaust.

Also, since video cards use internal case air for cooling, you could increase your video card temp by using the H100 as intake (as well as your chipset temps). So, using push or pull, or using intake or exhaust is something you'll have to think about and make your own decision based on your system and temperatures.

You could try pull/exhaust for a few days and see how you like the temps. Then try push/intake and compare the two. It only means flipping the fans over so it doesn't take much time.

Note, using my H100 as exhaust, I have not had to clean it out yet. I have cleaned out my case several times, but my H100 and its fans have always been clean.


----------



## SaucedtC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You could do that, but you'd have to make sure the hoses are long enough to reach your CPU, and you would have to mod the bottom of the case because there are no mounts or mesh at the bottom for fans or rads.


Gotcha. I would be doing a mount like this guy but removing the HDD trays for better airflow. So I will post pics if things all go well.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

It´s start in 8 Days


----------



## tezza192

Hes my effort, Went for a blue / black colour scheme,

Full Spec

Corsair 600T special edition white case
Intel Core I7 3770k @ 4.3ghz
Asus P8-Z77 Deluxe Motherboard
Antec Kuhler 620 (CPU water cooler)
Nvidia GTX 680 SLI
16gb Corsair Vengeance RAM @1600mhz
XFX 850 watt Pro PSU
2 x Corsair Force 3 GT 120gb SSDs in RAID 0
2TB Seagate Barracuda storage HDD
Liteon Blu Ray / DVDRW Combo


----------



## SaucedtC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> Hes my effort, Went for a blue / black colour scheme,
> Full Spec
> Corsair 600T special edition white case
> Intel Core I7 3770k @ 4.3ghz
> Asus P8-Z77 Deluxe Motherboard
> Antec Kuhler 620 (CPU water cooler)
> Nvidia GTX 680 SLI
> 16gb Corsair Vengeance RAM @1600mhz
> XFX 850 watt Pro PSU
> 2 x Corsair Force 3 GT 120gb SSDs in RAID 0
> 2TB Seagate Barracuda storage HDD
> Liteon Blu Ray / DVDRW Combo


Nice! What are you using for your white LEDs?


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> Hes my effort, Went for a blue / black colour scheme,
> Full Spec
> Corsair 600T special edition white case
> Intel Core I7 3770k @ 4.3ghz
> Asus P8-Z77 Deluxe Motherboard
> Antec Kuhler 620 (CPU water cooler)
> Nvidia GTX 680 SLI
> 16gb Corsair Vengeance RAM @1600mhz
> XFX 850 watt Pro PSU
> 2 x Corsair Force 3 GT 120gb SSDs in RAID 0
> 2TB Seagate Barracuda storage HDD
> Liteon Blu Ray / DVDRW Combo


Looks great. The sleeved cables are really nice touch.


----------



## SaucedtC

MX that PSU doesnt come with sleeved cables?? Thought most if not all PSU come with mainly black braided cables.


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaucedtC*
> 
> MX that PSU doesnt come with sleeved cables?? Thought most if not all PSU come with mainly black braided cables.


I mean the individually sleeved cables, the 24 pin and pci-e power cables. They look like the NZXT cable extensions but I might be wrong.


----------



## jacekgothic




----------



## jacekgothic

http://forum.benchmark.pl/topic/40585-moj-mod-na-budzie/page__st__280#entry607019


----------



## eySON

wow haven't been here for awhile. Great looking cases guys keep it up!!


----------



## SaucedtC

That cut out looks great. Reminds me of something on Voltron lol


----------



## Reinass

This is my rig.


----------



## navit

Just finished installing a spectre pro 200mm fan in the front and the top of my 600t. I have to say the top one what was a major pita.It really doesnt fit up there well at all but it is there. Had to take the whole frame off just to get it up in there








I also added a new recon fan controller from Bitfenix.
If anybody has any advice on how to better mount one of these 200mm fans in the top of their rigs I would love to hear about it. Will post up a few pics shortly









IphonePics , sorry







:


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Just finished installing a spectre pro 200mm fan in the front and the top of my 600t. I have to say the top one what was a major pita.It really doesnt fit up there well at all but it is there. Had to take the whole frame off just to get it up in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added a new recon fan controller from Bitfenix.
> If anybody has any advice on how to better mount one of these 200mm fans in the top of their rigs I would love to hear about it. Will post up a few pics shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IphonePics , sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you have your top fan as intake? Looks that way. Why not exhaust?


----------



## ra_27

What the best way of put a H100 in to the 600T case fans at top rad int the case as I'm thing of get one with my next build to put in my 600T case


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> What the best way of put a H100 in to the 600T case fans at top rad int the case as I'm thing of get one with my next build to put in my 600T case


I have seen people mount the h100 rad against the inside of the top of the case with 2 fans on the top of the case to hold it in and exhaust the air.


----------



## mxfreek09

You might also be able to get away with something like this:






This might be a better way of doing it though, im not sure if he used factory screws or not, but as you can tell he mounted the rad and fans toward the windowed side of the case, not just putting it in the center with the factory mounting holes:


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Do you have your top fan as intake? Looks that way. Why not exhaust?


Yea its intake. I seem to get the best temps that way all in all.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Just finished installing a spectre pro 200mm fan in the front and the top of my 600t. I have to say the top one what was a major pita.It really doesnt fit up there well at all but it is there. Had to take the whole frame off just to get it up in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added a new recon fan controller from Bitfenix.
> If anybody has any advice on how to better mount one of these 200mm fans in the top of their rigs I would love to hear about it. Will post up a few pics shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IphonePics , sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Nice!

Impressions/review on the 200mm Spectre Pros?


----------



## ra_27

Cool thanks


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Nice!
> Impressions/review on the 200mm Spectre Pros?


Impressions: the led's are brighter than the stock fans they replaced. The top fans led is a little strong to me,but not to bad. At 900 rpms they do push a lot of air but they seem a little loud. At 700rpms they still push a good bit of air but a lot better on the ears. The front fan is perfect, easy to put in, all the screw holes lined up, very quick install and I am very happy with it from the one it replaced. The top fan ....well thats another story..... Its to big at 25mm thick to fit up top. The screw holes will not line up at all and the top piece of the case is all kinds of in the way. That wasnt going to stop me though







, I bought this fan for the top and thats where I was going to put it somehow







. I had long since removed the top stock 200mm fan in favor of 2 120mm fans running as intakes but loved the idea of the 200mm fan up there. so after a lot of wiggling , cramming, and squeezing I got it all in abd back together feeling very lucky I didnt break on of those tabs that hold it on. There is one of them that no matter how you place the fan its going to be right there in the way .








Please excuse my crude drawing but here is how I have my air flow set up. The thought was to feed the H-80 as much cool air as possible and there is a lot of cool air moving through this case so I saw no need to pull it out the top. The h-80 has 2 of the cosiar sp120's on it and the other 2 120's are coolmasters running at 1500 rpms.



So Yes I do like the fans and would recommend them to some body if they asked. They are well built and move good air with bright leds.

Now a little bit about the recon that went with all this. For those who dont know this is a touch fan controller new to the market. It will control 5 fans @ 10w apiece even though the box says 30w. It will run at the max rated rpm of the fan but no more, and does it well. It is very easy to use on manual or auto. On auto you can set your temp thresholds and the rpms will increase or decrease depending on what you have set up. I am running it on auto now and the case is silent. Another feature of this controller is the abilty to control your fans from your desktop or smartphone wireless, however I am having a little trouble getting it to work. It reads my IP and router but wont let me control it at all, the only downside I have found on the controler.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Impressions: the led's are brighter than the stock fans they replaced. The top fans led is a little strong to me,but not to bad. At 900 rpms they do push a lot of air but they seem a little loud. At 700rpms they still push a good bit of air but a lot better on the ears. The front fan is perfect, easy to put in, all the screaw holes lined up, very quick install and I am very happy with it from the one it replaced. The top fan ....well thats another story..... Its to big at 25mm thick to fit up top. The screw holes will not line up at all and the top piece of the case is all kinds of in the way. That wasnt going to stop me though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I bought this fan for the top and thats where I was going to put it somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had long since removed the top stock 200mm fan in favor of 2 120mm fans running as intakes but loved the idea of the 200mm fan up there. so after a lot of wiggling , cramming, and squeezing I got it all in abd back together feeling very lucky I didnt break on of those tabs that hold it on. There is one of them that no matter how you place the fan its going to be right there in the way .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my crude drawing but here is how I have my air flow set up. The thought was to feed the H-80 as much cool air as possible and there is a lot of cool air moving through this case so I saw no need to pull it out the top. The h-80 has 2 of the cosiar sp120's on it and the other 2 120's are coolmasters running at 1500 rpms.
> 
> So Yes I do like the fans and would recommend them to some body if they asked. They are well built and move good air with bright leds.
> Now a little bit about the recon that went with all this. For those who dont know this is a touch fan controller new to the market. It will control 5 fans @ 10w apiece even though the box says 30w. It will run at the max rated rpm of the fan but no more, and does it well. It is very easy to use on manual or auto. On auto you can set your temp thresholds and the rpms will increase or decrease depending on what you have set up. I am running it on auto now and the case is silent. Another feature of this controller is the abilty to control your fans from your desktop or smartphone wireless, however I am having a little trouble getting it to work. It reads my IP and router but wont let me control it at all, the only downside I have found on the controler.


Great review, thank you!
+rep

Btw, doesn't putting the top as intake pull a lot of dust into the case since it doesn't have a dust filter (unlike the front of the case)?


----------



## navit

Not as much as you would think, as I said before I had 2 120's up there before this. Guess it depends on where you live and your dust factor.


----------



## majesticcow

My case came in today.











Can you find the HDD?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majesticcow*
> 
> My case came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find the HDD?


Is it behind the motherboard tray? It doesn't seem to be in the optic bays and you probably wouldn't put it on top under the mesh panel as in would block the exhausting air. Sorry my "Where's Waldo?" chops are rusty. You did a pretty good job of hiding it. I'm not crazy about the look of the dangling fans but if it's functional and you like it then that's all that matters.


----------



## majesticcow

Yes and one mounted to the top of the drive bays. With the window on you cant really see the fans so not really a problem.


----------



## Zoltanar

I can never get enough of how this motherboard looks so much better in person.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaucedtC*
> 
> Gotcha. I would be doing a mount like this guy but removing the HDD trays for better airflow. So I will post pics if things all go well.


Wow, I really think you could do better. Just remove the HDD cages and slide one into your 5 1/4" bays for your hard drives. Find a way to mount the H100 rad in the same spot without blocking it with the hard drive cages. Personally I don't see why anyone would spend so much money on an H100 and then block 75% of the airflow. You're a lot better off to mount it up top. At least you're not directing the warm air from the H100 directly onto your gpu. I would only do that if I didn't have anywhere else to put it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaucedtC*
> 
> Nice! What are you using for your white LEDs?


You don't have to post a series of pictures directly under the original post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Looks great. The sleeved cables are really nice touch.


So, you got the same pictures posted again, so we see the same ones three times in a row. I bet mobile users love you. A little common sense guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> What the best way of put a H100 in to the 600T case fans at top rad int the case as I'm thing of get one with my next build to put in my 600T case


Unless you want to cut your case, there's really only one way to install the H100 up top. The only real decision you need to make is if you're going to use the fans as Exhaust/pull or Intake/Push. Cooler CPU temps with intake, but more dust. Cooler chipset and gpu temps with exhaust, and less dust, but slightly warmer cpu temps.

Offsetting the rad or fans to the side will block some of the airflow through the rad, and mounting against the hard drive cages is just a bad idea. I bet you lose at least 75% of the airflow doing that. Why pay $110 for a cooler if you're just going to partially block it?


----------



## djriful

I guess 600T is one of the most popular mid-chassis nowadays. I need a paint job on mine with Pearl paint!


----------



## ra_27

So top so the way to go cool

I don't want dust in so blow air out is teh way i will most like go when I get so nest question is

better to Exhaust/pull or Exhaust/Push

I don't know if would make any real temp change do it would it?

sorry just try to get my head around around it all

and has any one try out teh SP120 High Performance Edition or the SP120 Quiet Edition fan yet and if so how do the go in the 600T case at the front?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> So top so the way to go cool
> I don't want dust in so blow air out is teh way i will most like go when I get so nest question is
> better to Exhaust/pull or Exhaust/Push
> I don't know if would make any real temp change do it would it?
> sorry just try to get my head around around it all
> and has any one try out teh SP120 High Performance Edition or the SP120 Quiet Edition fan yet and if so how do the go in the 600T case at the front?


I believe the difference in Exhaust/push vs Exhaust/pull, will be on what fans your using. I do know that most fans, like the AP-15s, work slightly better in push.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> So top so the way to go cool
> I don't want dust in so blow air out is teh way i will most like go when I get so nest question is
> better to Exhaust/pull or Exhaust/Push
> I don't know if would make any real temp change do it would it?
> sorry just try to get my head around around it all
> and has any one try out teh SP120 High Performance Edition or the SP120 Quiet Edition fan yet and if so how do the go in the 600T case at the front?


The difference is only a degree or two. I was reading one site where the guy was testing push vs pull. His testing method was not perfect, but he was finding that Push works slightly better at low RPM, which Pull was working slightly better at high RPM.

In the 600T, if you want Push/Exhaust you have to cut your case to put the rad up top with the fans inside the case (unless you use the off-set method to put both rad and fans inside the case, but you will partially block the airflow by maybe 10%). If you cut a hole in the top. you can put the rad up there. You also have to trim the plastic under the top mesh.

If I was you, I would likely go with the stock fan in the top, exhaust/pull method. You could always get a dust cover for the top and use the fans as push/intake.

Does anyone have the link to the site selling the dust covers for the 600T? I think it was some place in South Africa.

Here we go: http://www.demcifilter.com/index.php

This post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/3040#post_14862054

has dimensions for the filters. Demcifilter.com will make you a filter for the top if you want to use push/intake.

Ah Hah! Found a post showing the filter installed on the 600T:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/3990#post_15410762

That would keep the dust out. You don't have to order a complete set, just the top one if you want.


----------



## ra_27

Cool many thanks.

I think I will most like go with the exhaust/pull method.

I might change the fans to a Noctua fans or may me some or maybe the new Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition fans if they fit. as I read some were the stock fan with the H100 are not the best.

have to head over to the Official Corsair Hydro Series Club as then about that.

any how many thanks for all your help.

I got to get some of my 600T photos up so I can join the

plus I'm going to be getting the white version soon as well for my next build if I don't go with the Carbide 500R that is Still 50/50 which way to go I love the 600T but I do like the Carbide 500R as well.


----------



## ra_27

So I final got a photo of My 600T upload


----------



## Gda13

Hey guys been lurking around this thread for a bit now...first saw this case back in early May and knew I wanted one. What was originally suppose to be just a swap of components from my old case to this one has evolved into a new build. I pretty much have all my components but just using a moderate cpu until the new Piledrivers are out, will also be scavenging my graphics card from my current desktop for now (gtx560ti) until I decide what I want to do. Thanks to this thread there is a wealth of inspiration to be found. Oh...and add me to the club. Thanks!


----------



## mistasumo

spent a few bucks today, got myself some Corsair af120mm fans


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> Cool many thanks.
> I think I will most like go with the exhaust/pull method.
> I might change the fans to a Noctua fans or may me some or maybe the new Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition fans if they fit. as I read some were the stock fan with the H100 are not the best.
> have to head over to the Official Corsair Hydro Series Club as then about that.
> any how many thanks for all your help.
> I got to get some of my 600T photos up so I can join the
> plus I'm going to be getting the white version soon as well for my next build if I don't go with the Carbide 500R that is Still 50/50 which way to go I love the 600T but I do like the Carbide 500R as well.


Actually the H100 fans are excellent fans. Very high static pressure ( At 1300 RPM, 1.6 mm/H20 22dBA, at 2600 RPM, 7.7mm/H20 39dBA). As you can see their specs are quite good. Some people complain that they are noisy, but at their lowest RPM setting they are only 22dBA but still perform well. I would suggest trying them before you decide to replace them. The only thing I don't like about them is they are 3-pin (as most fans are). I prefer 4-pin, which is what I am using now (4-pin PWM). I use a PWM splitter and plug them into the motherboard CPU_FAN header so the motherboard can control the RPM of the fans. This makes them very quiet at low RPM. I'm using Scythe Slip Stream 1900 RPM PWM fans right now, but they are not the best fans for a rad. If you want quiet, you can use the H100 on its low range. Personally I prefer using the motherboard because it can control fans through their entire range, not just a portion of it. Of course, you could always use a fan controller if you preferred.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*
> 
> spent a few bucks today, got myself some Corsair af120mm fans


Looks sweet there bud. Maybe you would consider removing one of the hard drive cages since you don't need them both. This should help a little with circulation. How are your video card temps?


----------



## Kalcifer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Just finished installing a spectre pro 200mm fan in the front and the top of my 600t. I have to say the top one what was a major pita.It really doesnt fit up there well at all but it is there. Had to take the whole frame off just to get it up in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added a new recon fan controller from Bitfenix.
> If anybody has any advice on how to better mount one of these 200mm fans in the top of their rigs I would love to hear about it. Will post up a few pics shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IphonePics , sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Is that Bitfenix Spectre PRO Series Tinted Transparent Black with White LEDs? It doesn't look tinted at all.


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Actually the H100 fans are excellent fans. Very high static pressure ( At 1300 RPM, 1.6 mm/H20 22dBA, at 2600 RPM, 7.7mm/H20 39dBA). As you can see their specs are quite good. Some people complain that they are noisy, but at their lowest RPM setting they are only 22dBA but still perform well. I would suggest trying them before you decide to replace them. The only thing I don't like about them is they are 3-pin (as most fans are). I prefer 4-pin, which is what I am using now (4-pin PWM). I use a PWM splitter and plug them into the motherboard CPU_FAN header so the motherboard can control the RPM of the fans. This makes them very quiet at low RPM. I'm using Scythe Slip Stream 1900 RPM PWM fans right now, but they are not the best fans for a rad. If you want quiet, you can use the H100 on its low range. Personally I prefer using the motherboard because it can control fans through their entire range, not just a portion of it. Of course, you could always use a fan controller if you preferred.


Just started putting my rig together and stripping down my old one....So what do you think the best PWM fans for a rad (h100) are right now? I pulled the trigger too quickly on my Gelid 12 PWMs the specs of which are nowhere near those of the stock fans. I need the best balance of performance and PWM control







All suggestions are welcome...thanks!


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalcifer*
> 
> Is that Bitfenix Spectre PRO Series Tinted Transparent Black with White LEDs? It doesn't look tinted at all.


Yea that's them, those LEDs are bright but they are tinted.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gda13*
> 
> Just started putting my rig together and stripping down my old one....So what do you think the best PWM fans for a rad (h100) are right now? I pulled the trigger too quickly on my Gelid 12 PWMs the specs of which are nowhere near those of the stock fans. I need the best balance of performance and PWM control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All suggestions are welcome...thanks!


To be honest, you're likely not going to find any fans with the performance of the stock fans unless you look at something like some Delta fans or high speed Scythe GTs. The static pressure at full speed on the stock fans is really excellent (7.7mm/H20).

It's fairly simple to replace the fans once you have the unit installed, so if I was you I would give the Gelid fans a try and see how you like them first. My H100 is performing well, and I'm using the Scythe Slip Stream 1900 RPM fans. I have no idea what the static pressure is on them (scythe seems to be allergic to including static pressure in their specs), but they seem to be working OK. However, I bet they are nowhere near the performance of the stock fans on a rad.

Arctic seems to make some OK PWM fans. To be honest, I don't think I've ever seen any computer PWM rad fans with as high a static pressure as the stock fans are rated for. Most of the fans I see have a static pressure similar to the H100 stock fans on LOW RPM(1.6mm/H20). In this instance I will have to suggest you ask someone who has tried a wider variety of PWM fans.

Actually, this one looks pretty good:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=16823&CatId=802

It's a Cooler Master R4, up to 2000 RPM, 76.8CFM, static pressure 0.40 - 3.9mmH20 (basically 4mmH20), which is not as good as the stock fans, but still pretty good compared to others I have seen.

If these are what you got, they're not too bad at 2.61mmH2O:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX37464

And they're quieter at full speed (1500 RPM), but have nowhere near the top performance.

This is what I'm using (without the control):

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX27656

Those are more of a case fan I think, judging from the blade design, so the static pressure likely isn't very good. However, it was all that was available locally and I didn't want to do a 'net order just for a couple of fans.

A lot of people are more concerned with noise than performance. You can go to this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/859483/round-6-fan-testing-working-thread

and see if they tested any PWM fans. They are more concerned with noise/performance than just pure performance. They like the Yate Loons and Scythe GTs because they have good performance at low noise levels and RPMs, but I don't think either one is going to hit 7.7mmH2O like the stock H100 fans, and I don't think there are any PWM Loons. If you can find some high speed Scythe GTs (3000 RPM) they should be good performers and quiet at low RPMs with the headroom to increase RPM and improve performance. There is a thread showing how you can convert one of the high speed Scythe GT fan (AP-30) to PWM here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1045524/gentle-typhoon-pwm-mod

Note it doesn't work on all models, but most likely will on all the high speed models.

EDIT:

I was looking through my browser bookmarks and I found the link to the site where the guy was testing push vs pull and shrouds. I think I had it backwards. He says pull is more effective at low RPM, while push is better at high RPM. Just note this section: "Push vs Pull vs Push/Shroud vs Pull/Shroud 25mm Fan - 1350 RPM" toward the bottom of the page. It's done with 25mm fans, and shows the difference between push and pull in his setup (150 Watts) was only 0.26 degrees c at 1350 RPM (Yate Loons I think).

http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/Radiator-Fan-Orientation-And-Shroud-Testing-Review.html

So, people worrying over push vs pull are really worrying over less than 1c. Now, perhaps case mounting makes more of a difference between push vs pull but generally I don't think we'll see major performance differences.

Here's the odd thing, it shows pull with a shroud to be better than push with a shroud, but again the difference is less than 1c. I'm a little at odds with his conclusions though. I personally wouldn't bother with a shroud for less than 1c.

Also, you can see at the bottom where he claims 20-30% improvement with push/pull over just push or pull. This is at odds with measurements done by Corsair on the H100 in the lab. Corsair George says that measuring the difference between push vs push/pull that Corsair got less than 1c.

Who ya going to believe? Because of data like this, I prefer to test myself and chose whatever seems to work best for me. It seems everywhere you look on the 'net, you get different results and opinions. Who knows why (conditions, testing methods or whatever)? I can only say, if you test two configurations on your rig, and one gives you better temps than the other, you'll know which to use. In the case of the H100, with zero modding in the 600t, your choice is very easy to test. Push/intake vs pull/exhaust. Install everything for testing, and the next test only requires you to flip the fans over. Make sure you run the system with a good load like Prime 95 or Intel Burn Test for at least a half hour to allow the H100 temp to stabilize. Take a screenshot of your load software running, and something like speedfan running showing your temps. Then turn the system off, flip the fans and retest the exact same way. Do another screenshot and then display both screenshots side by side to see which is giving you better temps. Don't forget to include your video card and chipset temps as they will be effected between intake and exhaust. Also don't forget to take your room temp (ambient) into account. If your room temp goes up by 1c during testing, you can expect your results to go up by 1c as well.

Here is the last thing to consider. Intake with no filter (extreme case):

http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club/6230#post_8894561

My rad, using exhaust, never even gets close to this dusty. Since the only intakes on my case both have filters, when I clean my case there is only a small amount of dust in it (clean every 3 months or thereabouts). Personally, I like low maintenance and so my system is set up with the H100 in exhaust even though it doesn't give as low a CPU temp as intake on the H100 provides.

I never have to clean out my rad because there's never any dust in it. Usually a little on the fans blades (my fans are inside the case with the rad up top, push/exhaust), so the dust is filtered before reaching the rad.

Sorry to blather on so much guys, but it seem people ask a lot of questions about this very topic. I'm going to link this comment for future reference.


----------



## Branish

I just installed a white LED Bitfenix Spectre Pro for the front intake and wow it took the annoying whine away. What a great fan. It looks sexy too.


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> To be honest, you're likely not going to find any fans with the performance of the stock fans unless you look at something like some Delta fans or high speed Scythe GTs. The static pressure at full speed on the stock fans is really excellent (7.7mm/H20).
> It's fairly simple to replace the fans once you have the unit installed, so if I was you I would give the Gelid fans a try and see how you like them first. My H100 is performing well, and I'm using the Scythe Slip Stream 1900 RPM fans. I have no idea what the static pressure is on them (scythe seems to be allergic to including static pressure in their specs), but they seem to be working OK. However, I bet they are nowhere near the performance of the stock fans on a rad.
> Arctic seems to make some OK PWM fans. To be honest, I don't think I've ever seen any computer PWM rad fans with as high a static pressure as the stock fans are rated for. Most of the fans I see have a static pressure similar to the H100 stock fans on LOW RPM(1.6mm/H20). In this instance I will have to suggest you ask someone who has tried a wider variety of PWM fans.
> Actually, this one looks pretty good:
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=16823&CatId=802
> It's a Cooler Master R4, up to 2000 RPM, 76.8CFM, static pressure 0.40 - 3.9mmH20 (basically 4mmH20), which is not as good as the stock fans, but still pretty good compared to others I have seen.
> If these are what you got, they're not too bad at 2.61mmH2O:
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX37464
> And they're quieter at full speed (1500 RPM), but have nowhere near the top performance.
> This is what I'm using (without the control):
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX27656
> Those are more of a case fan I think, judging from the blade design, so the static pressure likely isn't very good. However, it was all that was available locally and I didn't want to do a 'net order just for a couple of fans.
> A lot of people are more concerned with noise than performance. You can go to this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/859483/round-6-fan-testing-working-thread
> and see if they tested any PWM fans. They are more concerned with noise/performance than just pure performance. They like the Yate Loons and Scythe GTs because they have good performance at low noise levels and RPMs, but I don't think either one is going to hit 7.7mmH2O like the stock H100 fans, and I don't think there are any PWM Loons. If you can find some high speed Scythe GTs (3000 RPM) they should be good performers and quiet at low RPMs with the headroom to increase RPM and improve performance. There is a thread showing how you can convert one of the high speed Scythe GT fan (AP-30) to PWM here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1045524/gentle-typhoon-pwm-mod
> Note it doesn't work on all models, but most likely will on all the high speed models.
> EDIT:
> I was looking through my browser bookmarks and I found the link to the site where the guy was testing push vs pull and shrouds. I think I had it backwards. He says pull is more effective at low RPM, while push is better at high RPM. Just note this section: "Push vs Pull vs Push/Shroud vs Pull/Shroud 25mm Fan - 1350 RPM" toward the bottom of the page. It's done with 25mm fans, and shows the difference between push and pull in his setup (150 Watts) was only 0.26 degrees c at 1350 RPM (Yate Loons I think).
> http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/Radiator-Fan-Orientation-And-Shroud-Testing-Review.html
> So, people worrying over push vs pull are really worrying over less than 1c. Now, perhaps case mounting makes more of a difference between push vs pull but generally I don't think we'll see major performance differences.
> Here's the odd thing, it shows pull with a shroud to be better than push with a shroud, but again the difference is less than 1c. I'm a little at odds with his conclusions though. I personally wouldn't bother with a shroud for less than 1c.
> Also, you can see at the bottom where he claims 20-30% improvement with push/pull over just push or pull. This is at odds with measurements done by Corsair on the H100 in the lab. Corsair George says that measuring the difference between push vs push/pull that Corsair got less than 1c.
> Who ya going to believe? Because of data like this, I prefer to test myself and chose whatever seems to work best for me. It seems everywhere you look on the 'net, you get different results and opinions. Who knows why (conditions, testing methods or whatever)? I can only say, if you test two configurations on your rig, and one gives you better temps than the other, you'll know which to use. In the case of the H100, with zero modding in the 600t, your choice is very easy to test. Push/intake vs pull/exhaust. Install everything for testing, and the next test only requires you to flip the fans over. Make sure you run the system with a good load like Prime 95 or Intel Burn Test for at least a half hour to allow the H100 temp to stabilize. Take a screenshot of your load software running, and something like speedfan running showing your temps. Then turn the system off, flip the fans and retest the exact same way. Do another screenshot and then display both screenshots side by side to see which is giving you better temps. Don't forget to include your video card and chipset temps as they will be effected between intake and exhaust. Also don't forget to take your room temp (ambient) into account. If your room temp goes up by 1c during testing, you can expect your results to go up by 1c as well.
> Here is the last thing to consider. Intake with no filter (extreme case):
> http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club/6230#post_8894561
> My rad, using exhaust, never even gets close to this dusty. Since the only intakes on my case both have filters, when I clean my case there is only a small amount of dust in it (clean every 3 months or thereabouts). Personally, I like low maintenance and so my system is set up with the H100 in exhaust even though it doesn't give as low a CPU temp as intake on the H100 provides.
> I never have to clean out my rad because there's never any dust in it. Usually a little on the fans blades (my fans are inside the case with the rad up top, push/exhaust), so the dust is filtered before reaching the rad.
> Sorry to blather on so much guys, but it seem people ask a lot of questions about this very topic. I'm going to link this comment for future reference.


Very informative post ... +1 rep 4U...and thanks for taking the time. With regards to the stock fans I know the specs cannot be matched by 3rd party PWM fans but just wanted to get an idea of what there is out there to work with. I found the following table quite helpful in giving me a starting point http://www.xbitlabs.com/picture/?src=/images/coolers/120mm-fan-roundup-2/01_spec_big.png

No worries about the Gelids since they are very quiet I am going to use them in a media center rig I will be putting together with excess components I have from my previous build which is a SFF pc. At the moment I am considering the CM blade masters and the CM excalibers...I am not overly concerned with noise myself so I would rather go for a bit higher performance.

Also since I would like to use the stock RAD mount position of the case I will be setting this up for intake but with filters of course, I have a couple of these laying around http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006RD0U54/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00 and the mesh is identical to that on the dust filters of the case itself so it should help.

Once I am all set up I think I will go ahead and test a few different scenarios as you suggested and see what works best, also going to get a PWM splitter and run the 2 RAD fans straight off the motherboard...thanks again!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gda13*
> 
> Very informative post ... +1 rep 4U...and thanks for taking the time. With regards to the stock fans I know the specs cannot be matched by 3rd party PWM fans but just wanted to get an idea of what there is out there to work with. I found the following table quite helpful in giving me a starting point http://www.xbitlabs.com/picture/?src=/images/coolers/120mm-fan-roundup-2/01_spec_big.png
> No worries about the Gelids since they are very quiet I am going to use them in a media center rig I will be putting together with excess components I have from my previous build which is a SFF pc. At the moment I am considering the CM blade masters and the CM excalibers...I am not overly concerned with noise myself so I would rather go for a bit higher performance.
> Also since I would like to use the stock RAD mount position of the case I will be setting this up for intake but with filters of course, I have a couple of these laying around http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006RD0U54/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00 and the mesh is identical to that on the dust filters of the case itself so it should help.
> Once I am all set up I think I will go ahead and test a few different scenarios as you suggested and see what works best, also going to get a PWM splitter and run the 2 RAD fans straight off the motherboard...thanks again!


Great chart. It has a nice variety of fans. Love those Deltas. Could likely make your case hover with a few of those (or hoover depending on intake vs exhaust). Those filters should work great. Just make sure they will fit under the top mesh. It won't handle much more than a 25mm thick fan up there. If you remove the plastic support frame (or some of it) from under the top mesh it may offer the room you need.

I put a 120mm hole in the bottom of my case and I use this on it with the fan set to intake for a little extra fresh air: http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-120mm-Filter-Grill-FF121B/dp/B0036WTDHK/ref=pd_bxgy_pc_img_c they're ok but you sure see them in a lot of stuff. I'll keep my eye peeled for some of the FF122s. I like how easy it is to remove them for cleaning.

Please post your results here for your configuration tests. Your screenshots would be nice for other people trying to decide which to choose.


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Great chart. It has a nice variety of fans. Love those Deltas. Could likely make your case hover with a few of those (or hoover depending on intake vs exhaust). Those filters should work great. Just make sure they will fit under the top mesh. It won't handle much more than a 25mm thick fan up there. If you remove the plastic support frame (or some of it) from under the top mesh it may offer the room you need.
> I put a 120mm hole in the bottom of my case and I use this on it with the fan set to intake for a little extra fresh air: http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-120mm-Filter-Grill-FF121B/dp/B0036WTDHK/ref=pd_bxgy_pc_img_c they're ok but you sure see them in a lot of stuff. I'll keep my eye peeled for some of the FF122s. I like how easy it is to remove them for cleaning.
> Please post your results here for your configuration tests. Your screenshots would be nice for other people trying to decide which to choose.


Yeah those Deltas are crazy...wouldn't mind having a few to experiment with. I did see some posts regarding the top mesh mod for cutting down some excess noise so I had planned to do that anyway and yep, a test fit with filters and fans provides me another reason to do it.

You know I saw several cases with the 120mm fan on the bottom and when I bought my case I completely expected that there was a mount down there. So to my surprise and disappointment when I finally took out the case from the box a few days ago to get started I saw there was no such place for a fan. Just curious about what method you used to cut this out...freehand with dremel, hole saw or some other way?


----------



## goodtobeking

Like Mergatroid said, some high speed Gentle Typhoons my fit the bill. They can be easily converted to 4 pin with PWM. Here is a guide to that.

Personally I like the Akasa Viper fans. They have great static pressure and are PWM. But if you want extreme, then go with the HS GT


----------



## Jimcy

Here is mine. built it back in december. almost done doing all my tweaking and stuff. love the custom side panel i got for it. 1/2" thick acrylic. took almost 2 months to get it, but it was well worth the wait. only thing left to do is finish making the shelf for he bottom, which is currently the cardboard mock up i have in there.


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> Here is mine. built it back in december. almost done doing all my tweaking and stuff. love the custom side panel i got for it. 1/2" thick acrylic. took almost 2 months to get it, but it was well worth the wait. only thing left to do is finish making the shelf for he bottom, which is currently the cardboard mock up i have in there.


I really like those custom acrylic panels and am seriously considering one. Where did you get yours from and what did it cost?


----------



## Jimcy

i got mine from mnpctech (www.mnpctech.com). it took about 7 weeks to get if i remember right and it was $140 including shipping. i absolutely love it. it fits great. the latches dont pop out and so far, it doesnt get scratched easily.


----------



## PCModderMike

Very nice, makes me miss my 600T and MNPCTECH side panel, I was one of the first to ever get my hands on one. What's up with the cardboard though? Just planning stuff out?


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> i got mine from mnpctech (www.mnpctech.com). it took about 7 weeks to get if i remember right and it was $140 including shipping. i absolutely love it. it fits great. the latches dont pop out and so far, it doesnt get scratched easily.


OK right...so mnpctech is still producing these. I will have to contact them, I am about 80% sure I want one. Couple more questions for you: is the 0.5" thickness standard or did you have to request that and do they give options as to the location and size of a fan cut out one can request? Also can't wait to see the completed bottom shelf









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Very nice, makes me miss my 600T and MNPCTECH side panel, I was one of the first to ever get my hands on one. What's up with the cardboard thought? Just planning stuff out?


Yep when I first started researching this thread I saw your rig and a few others with the panel and since then I have found it very difficult to convince myself I didn't need to drop that amount of $$ on one of those. However it provides such a unique look that I always come back to the thought of getting one...and most likely will.


----------



## BIackout

There are also home-built solutions for clear side panel windows. I made my own, and a few people have duplicated my design. You can see pictures of mine in my profile. Just FYI it was significantly cheaper than the MDPC one, however my panel isn't purely acrylic. Check out my pics.


----------



## Begnner MOD

Nice to meet you.
Please look at my 600t.


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> There are also home-built solutions for clear side panel windows. I made my own, and a few people have duplicated my design. You can see pictures of mine in my profile. Just FYI it was significantly cheaper than the MDPC one, however my panel isn't purely acrylic. Check out my pics.


Yes, I remember seeing your rig somewhere back in this thread and I like what you've done to your panel as well







. Remind me...did you use a jigsaw, dremel or something else to cut the larger window out? I have to admit I am partial to the 0.5" thickness of the acrylic panel, but if I decide its not worth the price of admission after all then I would definitely enlarge the stock window. Seems that corsair should have done this to begin with as the stock size is too constrictive for viewing such an awesome looking case interior.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Begnner MOD*
> 
> Nice to meet you.
> Please look at my 600t.


Congratulations...it is a great case to work with is it not? I have been eyeballing a 200mm Bitfenix fan for the front of my case as well. Was it a direct fit on the stock front mounting holes?


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gda13*
> 
> Yes, I remember seeing your rig somewhere back in this thread and I like what you've done to your panel as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Remind me...did you use a jigsaw, dremel or something else to cut the larger window out? I have to admit I am partial to the 0.5" thickness of the acrylic panel, but if I decide its not worth the price of admission after all then I would definitely enlarge the stock window. Seems that corsair should have done this to begin with as the stock size is too constrictive for viewing such an awesome looking case interior.
> Congratulations...it is a great case to work with is it not? I have been eyeballing a 200mm Bitfenix fan for the front of my case as well. Was it a direct fit on the stock front mounting holes?


In that picture, it's a 230mm fan.


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> In that picture, it's a 230mm fan.


So 230mm will do the trick for the stock mounting holes on the front?


----------



## Jimcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Very nice, makes me miss my 600T and MNPCTECH side panel, I was one of the first to ever get my hands on one. What's up with the cardboard though? Just planning stuff out?


ya Mike, your computer is the one that caught my attention and planted the bug to get this side panel hehe. the cardboard in the bottom is a shelf ive been working on. still tweaking it and makin minor changes here and there when i get the time. right now, its currently hiding what small amount of wires come out of the PSU and go through the mobo cutout. its not much, but its distracting nonetheless. it also hides the multiple CCFL inverters / sound activated inverters i have in there for all of them. i opted to put each one on its own separate inverter so they can each be set to different levels if i want.

ill hopefully have enough free time soon so i can actually get it finished. i hate looking in and seeing that cardboard too but it still looks better than all those inverters being visible. even with them neatly lined up and secured, they look horrible when visible. ive also been debating putting the HDD under it and bolting the SSD on top of it just for a different approach to mounting them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gda13*
> 
> OK right...so mnpctech is still producing these. I will have to contact them, I am about 80% sure I want one. Couple more questions for you: is the 0.5" thickness standard or did you have to request that and do they give options as to the location and size of a fan cut out one can request? Also can't wait to see the completed bottom shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep when I first started researching this thread I saw your rig and a few others with the panel and since then I have found it very difficult to convince myself I didn't need to drop that amount of $$ on one of those. However it provides such a unique look that I always come back to the thought of getting one...and most likely will.


yes, as far as i know, 1/2" is the standard thickness panel that they use. the reason being is that is the best fit for keeping the side as tight as possible so it doesnt rattle or move around much. even 1/2" has a little bit of play in it but you have to push or shake it pretty good to even notice.

as far as the fan cut outs, i believe they only have 2 options. either plain with no cutout or 2, 140mm vertical cutouts like mine. honestly, i didnt bother asking since that was what i wanted, 1 fan pushing air above the vid card and 1 below. it also allows me to have a fan on a second card if i decide to add anotehr card and go with SLI. on top of that, honestly, i think the 2 vertical looks better than 2 horizontal. a horizontal layout seems to block too much view.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> There are also home-built solutions for clear side panel windows. I made my own, and a few people have duplicated my design. You can see pictures of mine in my profile. Just FYI it was significantly cheaper than the MDPC one, however my panel isn't purely acrylic. Check out my pics.


ya i looked around at other options. i even bought a couple cheap plexiglass sheets to play around with making a full panel myself. after 3 miserably failed attempts, i said screw it and went with mnpctech's panel. im very very pleased with it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gda13*
> 
> Yeah those Deltas are crazy...wouldn't mind having a few to experiment with. I did see some posts regarding the top mesh mod for cutting down some excess noise so I had planned to do that anyway and yep, a test fit with filters and fans provides me another reason to do it.
> You know I saw several cases with the 120mm fan on the bottom and when I bought my case I completely expected that there was a mount down there. So to my surprise and disappointment when I finally took out the case from the box a few days ago to get started I saw there was no such place for a fan. Just curious about what method you used to cut this out...freehand with dremel, hole saw or some other way?


I used a Dremel to cut a hexagon shape in the bottom of the case. I was careful not to overly damage the hard drive cage mounts in case I decide to use them in the future. This means that when I mount a fan down there I have to cut a small notch out of it to accommodate the drive cage mount on one side.


----------



## Begnner MOD

yes.
I used "buffer b2" by DeepCool.
http://www.deepcool-jp.com/Product/BUFFER_B2/
I'm sorry my English is very poor.


----------



## LittleDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Begnner MOD*
> 
> yes.
> I used "buffer b2" by DeepCool.
> http://www.deepcool-jp.com/Product/BUFFER_B2/
> I'm sorry my English is very poor.


This kind of rubber screw drives me crazy yesterday. I just don't know how to install it.


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleDS*
> 
> This kind of rubber screw drives me crazy yesterday. I just don't know how to install it.


They are a little weird at first...but have a look at the following diagrams







Just remember to pull/stretch them through until they are holding the fan in place.


----------



## djriful

It won't break, so just pull it very hard until you hear a pop sound. It will secure it.


----------



## cyberpc

]My first build! Lov this case 600T !!!!

*Corsair Graphite Club*




/IMG][/URL


----------



## ra_27

that looks great.

love how you use the blue and white inside the case for your cables sets it of real well

what brand of fans you are using on the H100? the look great and able to to have a push/pull setup with then is great.


----------



## woomba

I've changed a few things as well. Cut out the front and top mesh which made it quite a bit quieter.


----------



## cyberpc

thank you very much, I love that combination between white and blue. I used the fans and they work well
.http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9124/fan-570/Scythe_Kaze-Jyuni_Slim_Slip_Stream_120mm_x_12mm_Fan_-_2000_RPM_SY1212SL12H.html?tl=g36c15s972


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberpc*
> 
> thank you very much, I love that combination between white and blue. I used the fans and they work well
> .http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9124/fan-570/Scythe_Kaze-Jyuni_Slim_Slip_Stream_120mm_x_12mm_Fan_-_2000_RPM_SY1212SL12H.html?tl=g36c15s972


Nice build! So this is an intake set up with the slims pulling? What kind of temperature difference did you notice between push only and push/pull?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> I've changed a few things as well. Cut out the front and top mesh which made it quite a bit quieter.


Hey,

How did you put the ssd over there? If could do that and put my other drives in the 5,25 bays I could remove the 2 drive bays and get better airflow.


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey,
> How did you put the ssd over there? If could do that and put my other drives in the 5,25 bays I could remove the 2 drive bays and get better airflow.


I just used double sided sticky tape ;-) Some velcro tape would do the trick too.


----------



## rctrucker

Bitfenix fans are now at newegg!


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Bitfenix fans are now at newegg!


What's so special about these?


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> What's so special about these?


More CFM!!!


----------



## HighRollers

Ok so I'm a total NOOB. This is my first Rig I'm building and I need some help! If you guys have time to read this and help, I deeply appreciate it!

My Parts:

Processor- Intel Core i7 3770K 3.5GHz LGA 1155 Processor (Ivy Bridge)

Motherboard- Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe LGA 1155 Z77 ATX Intel Motherboard

Power Suppy- Corsair Professional Series Gold 850-Watt 80 Plus Gold Certified High-Performance Power Supply - CMPSU-850AX

Video Card- EVGA SuperClocked+ 02G-P4-2684-KR GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

HD- Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB Cache

SSD- Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

RAM- G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C10D-16GTX

CD/DVD- Asus 24xDVD-RW Serial ATA Internal OEM Drive DRW-24B1ST

OS- Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Case- Corsair 600T (Graphite)

So I was worrying mainly about the airflow. I just bought the Cool Master 212 EVO at Microcenter last night. I think I'm keeping my fans stock except the front and back ones. I am replacing the front with the 200M Cool Master Megaflow and I'm swtiching the back out with the 120m Cool Master. I am not touching the top stock fan yet. But does anyone have any recommendations? Should I replace the top with some other fan and should I keep the Cool Master 212 EVO to cool my CPU? I heard the H60 or H80 are the most popular one that people are using. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## HighRollers

I haven't built this yet, but I have all the supplies sitting here right now, I'm looking to build this within by Wednesday!


----------



## SaucedtC

Are you intending to overclock your CPU at all?


----------



## HighRollers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaucedtC*
> 
> Are you intending to overclock your CPU at all?


The answer to that right now if no. Maybe down the road I will overclock it when I get some experience to my belt, but as of now, that's a no.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> More CFM!!!


NZXT has a little higher cfm, but those are still excellent fans. A nice variety of styles, CFM and colours to chose from.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> Ok so I'm a total NOOB. This is my first Rig I'm building and I need some help! If you guys have time to read this and help, I deeply appreciate it!
> 
> ...
> 
> So I was worrying mainly about the airflow. I just bought the Cool Master 212 EVO at Microcenter last night. I think I'm keeping my fans stock except the front and back ones. I am replacing the front with the 200M Cool Master Megaflow and I'm swtiching the back out with the 120m Cool Master. I am not touching the top stock fan yet. But does anyone have any recommendations? Should I replace the top with some other fan and should I keep the Cool Master 212 EVO to cool my CPU? I heard the H60 or H80 are the most popular one that people are using. Any help would be appreciated!


There are a few options to chose from for the top fan. You could leave the 200mm fan that's there. If you don't have any noise issues with it, it will do a fine job. If you replace the front fan and the rear 120, consider making the front a high cfm fan so you can create positive pressure inside the case. You could also use 2 x 120mm fans in the top if you want more pure airflow. I would not recommend making them intake unless you have a dust filter. If you use a good fan controller, you can control the fans well enough to create positive pressure at any noise level by making sure the intake fans are always moving more air than the exhaust fans.

Positive pressure will force air out of all the areas in the case with no fans, like seams, drive bay covers etc. so they don't get clogged up with dust. If you don't mind modding, you can use a dremel to remove the mesh from the top and front of the case to increase air flow and reduce noise. This is the perfect time for that since you haven't started the build yet.

As for a cooler, that's really a personal choice. There are great air and closed loop water coolers available that will all do a good job cooling your CPU. The H60 is a little older now, but not a bad choice for the price. Most are using H80s or H100s (or similar coolers from other companies). Even Intel has a nice water cooler now. The common theme here is price. No matter how good your closed loop water cooler is, you can always find an air cooler that will be very close, if not even, in performance for quite a bit less money. Go through the thread and look at the pictures. If you decide you like the looks of having a small water block on the cpu then go with a water cooler. If you like the large air coolers, then go with an air cooler. The performance difference is pretty small (for the high end air coolers). Personally, I've done three builds for personal use with three different water coolers over the last year. I'm not going back to air. I think the water coolers are worth the price.

If you want really great airflow, remove the hard drive bays and mount one inside the optical drive bays. This will accommodate your hard drive and ssd while removing the obstacles partially blocking the air from the front intake. Again, you can see examples of this throughout the thread.

Good luck, and don't forget to post some pics for us when you're done.

Edit: Just thought I would mention, the Corsair Hydro series coolers, with the exception of the H40, all have 5 year warranties. If you decide to go with one, rest assured they stand behind their product.


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED*

Welcome to all the new members. Excellent rigs guys, keep em' coming!


----------



## ra_27

OK as I'm looking at build a new system soon I hope by end of July with any luck

I need to find out what going to be the best thing to do with that pain in the back side USB 3 cable the we have to run to the back of the 600T to sue the front USB 3 port is there some type of apter that Corsair do for the 600T to go to the motherboard I have look on there site but did miss seen it or does the 600T not have one yet ?


----------



## cwaters425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> OK as I'm looking at build a new system soon I hope by end of July with any luck
> I need to find out what going to be the best thing to do with that pain in the back side USB 3 cable the we have to run to the back of the 600T to sue the front USB 3 port is there some type of apter that Corsair do for the 600T to go to the motherboard I have look on there site but did miss seen it or does the 600T not have one yet ?


Make sure you get a motherboard that has atleast 1 USB 3.0 header and then all you need to do is get one of these http://www.xoxide.com/bitfenix-internalusb-3-0-adapter.html - you plug the blue end into your motherboards USB 3.0 header and then one of the other end plugs into the usb 3.0 cable. This will make it so you dont have to run your cable out the back of your case to take advantage of the front usb 3.0 port


----------



## HighRollers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> NZXT has a little higher cfm, but those are still excellent fans. A nice variety of styles, CFM and colours to chose from.
> There are a few options to chose from for the top fan. You could leave the 200mm fan that's there. If you don't have any noise issues with it, it will do a fine job. If you replace the front fan and the rear 120, consider making the front a high cfm fan so you can create positive pressure inside the case. You could also use 2 x 120mm fans in the top if you want more pure airflow. I would not recommend making them intake unless you have a dust filter. If you use a good fan controller, you can control the fans well enough to create positive pressure at any noise level by making sure the intake fans are always moving more air than the exhaust fans.
> Positive pressure will force air out of all the areas in the case with no fans, like seams, drive bay covers etc. so they don't get clogged up with dust. If you don't mind modding, you can use a dremel to remove the mesh from the top and front of the case to increase air flow and reduce noise. This is the perfect time for that since you haven't started the build yet.
> As for a cooler, that's really a personal choice. There are great air and closed loop water coolers available that will all do a good job cooling your CPU. The H60 is a little older now, but not a bad choice for the price. Most are using H80s or H100s (or similar coolers from other companies). Even Intel has a nice water cooler now. The common theme here is price. No matter how good your closed loop water cooler is, you can always find an air cooler that will be very close, if not even, in performance for quite a bit less money. Go through the thread and look at the pictures. If you decide you like the looks of having a small water block on the cpu then go with a water cooler. If you like the large air coolers, then go with an air cooler. The performance difference is pretty small (for the high end air coolers). Personally, I've done three builds for personal use with three different water coolers over the last year. I'm not going back to air. I think the water coolers are worth the price.
> If you want really great airflow, remove the hard drive bays and mount one inside the optical drive bays. This will accommodate your hard drive and ssd while removing the obstacles partially blocking the air from the front intake. Again, you can see examples of this throughout the thread.
> Good luck, and don't forget to post some pics for us when you're done.
> Edit: Just thought I would mention, the Corsair Hydro series coolers, with the exception of the H40, all have 5 year warranties. If you decide to go with one, rest assured they stand behind their product.


Thanks a lot for your help! So my main issue is right now is what to cool my CPU with. Right now I have the Cooler Master: Hyper 212 EVO. I heard so many great things about this air cooler. I'm still unsure if I should get the Corsair H60 or H80 and go with Water Cooling. I'm not sure what to do!!!!!! I'm just going to leave the top fan stock and change the one up front with the MegaFlow 200 by Cooler Master. and change the back 120 with the Cooler Master as well. I'm not looking to overclock or add another GTX 680 SLI right now. So yeah, I'm stuck here.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Question to 600T owners (SE or regular): how is the case for sound dampening? I've got a Gigabyte motherboard with a bad capacitor (or something sounding like a very high frequency high pitched dial up modem) near the back panel of the MB and wonder if I should still get the case I want (600T) or just go for 550D for some better sound insulation. Because the sound is coming from an area that's near the back side of the case, I imagine sound-insulated cases won't do much for it anyway... But if anyone's experienced otherwise and has had a good result with 600T or 550D covering up sounds (of say fans) from the back panel, please share your thoughts!


----------



## SaucedtC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> I'm still unsure if I should get the Corsair H60 or H80 and go with Water Cooling. So yeah, I'm stuck here.


If you have the cash to get a H100. Get it and call it a day. If not stick with the EVO.


----------



## HighRollers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaucedtC*
> 
> If you have the cash to get a H100. Get it and call it a day. If not stick with the EVO.


I heard people were having a hard time fitting the H100 at all on the 600T. I think I'll stick to the EVO for now, maybe if I upgrade in the future, I'll look into the Water Cooling. Thanks everyone.

And the person who listed this product above: Bitfenix Internal USB 3.0 Adapter... Is awesome for the 600T so it doesn't show the wiring coming through the back-end, good find!

What is the best 120mm Fan for Cases? I prefer Red LED or none.


----------



## bubs

i have a h100 and there is plenty of room lolz the case is made for it damn near just sayin dont let that be the reason u dont get it....


----------



## chris-s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> I heard people were having a hard time fitting the H100 at all on the 600T.


Dont know where you got that idea, this case is made or the h100, just look thru this thread or the promo videos.

Chris


----------



## HighRollers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris-s*
> 
> Dont know where you got that idea, this case is made or the h100, just look thru this thread or the promo videos.
> Chris


Yeah sorry guys, I assumed it wouldn't fit. I just picked it up today from Micro Center. Should I put the exhaust up on top of the side of the casing. Where is the best place to put my fans with the best air flow.


----------



## bubs

mines up top with a push config so the fans are outside the case under that mesh


----------



## YangerD

I really want to get the white 600T case for a new build that I will be doing. I love everything about the case except one thing. Corsair needs to come out with a USB 3.0 upgrade kit for the front panel! That's the only thing hindering my decision right now.


----------



## Devious Dog

How hard is it to install the h100?


----------



## Specter_Phi




----------



## ElevenEleven

What is considered a "good deal" on the 600t cases? Newegg is offering the black one for $120 at the moment, and I'm not sure if I can wait and find one for closer to $100. The white case is more expensive, so I won't find it for that, right?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> What is considered a "good deal" on the 600t cases? Newegg is offering the black one for $120 at the moment, and I'm not sure if I can wait and find one for closer to $100. The white case is more expensive, so I won't find it for that, right?


http://www.memoryexpress.com/Search/Products?Search=600t

Well few days ago, the Black 600T Mesh was $109.


----------



## ElevenEleven

That doesn't include shipping, however. The Newegg deal is $120 including shipping, and no taxes. If it had been the white version, I'd be snapping it up for a family member's computer.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> That doesn't include shipping, however. The Newegg deal is $120 including shipping, and no taxes. If it had been the white version, I'd be snapping it up for a family member's computer.


=)

Not sure where you live but it was $5 ship for Canada under 100lbs of orders. But anyways the deal on that site is expired.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Thanks, I'll keep an eye out. Almost got a 550D two days ago but decided to wait and think on it more. I love these Corsair cases, but it seems the 600t models benefit from extra expenses for additional dust filters and maybe some other things, thus making them overall even more expensive.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help! So my main issue is right now is what to cool my CPU with. Right now I have the Cooler Master: Hyper 212 EVO. I heard so many great things about this air cooler. I'm still unsure if I should get the Corsair H60 or H80 and go with Water Cooling. I'm not sure what to do!!!!!! I'm just going to leave the top fan stock and change the one up front with the MegaFlow 200 by Cooler Master. and change the back 120 with the Cooler Master as well. I'm not looking to overclock or add another GTX 680 SLI right now. So yeah, I'm stuck here.


There are SO MANY 120mm fans for cases, you're just going to have to have a look around. Check out the fans available at newegg and tiger direct. Look for high CFM and low dB. In fact, Corsair has some pretty nice case fans now too.

Put your H100 fans in the top fan compartment. If you make them intake you should really get a dust filter to put over them. If you set them up as exhaust you won't need a dust filter but your cpu temp will be a few degrees higher. It's up to you. I hate dust so I made mine exhaust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> How hard is it to install the h100?


Easy as pie.


----------



## Specter_Phi

The Graphite 600T Silver Edition









Link


----------



## Devious Dog

Sweet, H100 here I come.. will place an order for my machine next week.. Unless you guys can see something wrong with my setup

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Motherboard
Intel Core i7 3930K
Corsair Hydro Series H100 CPU Cooler
Corsair Dominator GT CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
Corsair Force Series GT 240GB SSD
ASUS GeForce GTX 690 4GB
Corsair AX1200 Gold Power Supply (got this as I intend to run 2x GTX 690 in the future with more monitors)
Corsair Graphite 600TM Mesh Window Case

And was looking at getting

Ducky DK9008 Shine Mech Keyboard Red LED (Cherry Red)
ASTRO A50 Wireless Gaming Headset

With existing new kit

BenQ XL2420T 24in LED Widescreen Gaming Monitor
Nvidia 3D Vision 2 GeForce Glasses Kit
Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. 9 Gaming Mouse

let me know what you think? As I want to put this thing together hopefully next week... Theme colour is Red.


----------



## Mergatroid

That's a great system you have planned. I just want to point out though you don't need a 1200W psu just to run a couple of graphics cards. I'm using a Corsair AX750 and it works fine. However, there's nothing wrong with room to expand. Just note that the 1200W unit will take quite a bit more space.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> The Graphite 600T Silver Edition
> 
> Link


I guess Corsair has their reasons, but the silver 600T doesn't do a thing for me. Personally I would like to have seen a flat black 600T, but then it really doesn't matter what I like because I'm not going to sell of the one I have now to purchase a new one.


----------



## Devious Dog

Well I am not going to put anything else down the bottom of the case, so I thought there would be loads of room for a AX1200, i just did'nt want to get caught short on power. But then I will not be running any Optical Drives or 3.5"HDD internally, as I store all data on my NAS and will use an external slimline USB Blue Ray drive, and one SSD 240GB internally which is more than enough.

I guess I could get away with Corsair AX850 Gold Power Supply but not sure about the connectors, 6x 6+2 PCI-E, 16x SATA, 12x Molex on the AX1200 or 4x 6+2 PCI-E, 12x SATA, 8x Molex on the AX850.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> The Graphite 600T Silver Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


Dangit... so beautiful. This will works well with my desk scheme. Silver / White / Black


----------



## SaucedtC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> ASTRO A50 Wireless Gaming Headset


Astros. You have good taste. Did you pre-order yours already?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> The Graphite 600T Silver Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


I think the white version is more striking, although this silver version is nicer than the black one. What I really hope to see is a red edition, either metallic or plain - flat or glossy. Or a carbon fiber finish, for the graphite name.


----------



## HighRollers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> There are SO MANY 120mm fans for cases, you're just going to have to have a look around. Check out the fans available at newegg and tiger direct. Look for high CFM and low dB. In fact, Corsair has some pretty nice case fans now too.
> Put your H100 fans in the top fan compartment. If you make them intake you should really get a dust filter to put over them. If you set them up as exhaust you won't need a dust filter but your cpu temp will be a few degrees higher. It's up to you. I hate dust so I made mine exhaust.
> Easy as pie.


Alright so... If I want to put my H100 up top as an exhaust, which is the best option I assume. Do I have to take my stock 200mm fan out of there? Then add my 2 120mm fans on top of my case. Thanks everyone!


----------



## HighRollers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> Alright so... If I want to put my H100 up top as an exhaust, which is the best option I assume. Do I have to take my stock 200mm fan out of there? Then add my 2 120mm fans on top of my case. Thanks everyone!


So the best config is to put my back 120 mm as an exhaust

My Front 200mm as an intake

And my top fan as an exhaust?

Sorry guys I'm so confused LOL. I deeply apologize for my noobiness!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> Alright so... If I want to put my H100 up top as an exhaust, which is the best option I assume. Do I have to take my stock 200mm fan out of there? Then add my 2 120mm fans on top of my case. Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> So the best config is to put my back 120 mm as an exhaust
> 
> My Front 200mm as an intake
> 
> And my top fan as an exhaust?
> 
> Sorry guys I'm so confused LOL. I deeply apologize for my noobiness!
Click to expand...

Yes. Hot air goes upward.


----------



## Pejaten10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> The Graphite 600T Silver Edition
> 
> Link


This is exactly like my mod of graphite 600t. Glad Corsair finally do the silver version on their lineup.


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pejaten10*
> 
> This is exactly like my mod of graphite 600t. Glad Corsair finally do the silver version on their lineup.


Actually I like the silver finish on your case better







However I would love to see this case in "camaro" yellow though.


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> So the best config is to put my back 120 mm as an exhaust
> My Front 200mm as an intake
> And my top fan as an exhaust?
> Sorry guys I'm so confused LOL. I deeply apologize for my noobiness!


This setup is ok but i doubt it will provide positive pressure. Problem with the 600t case is that it has sooo many holes in it especially the back where the PCI card covers are slotted and there are 2 hose holes. If you want a positive pressure you will have to make the top an intake as well.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> So the best config is to put my back 120 mm as an exhaust
> My Front 200mm as an intake
> And my top fan as an exhaust?
> Sorry guys I'm so confused LOL. I deeply apologize for my noobiness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is ok but i doubt it will provide positive pressure. Problem with the 600t case is that it has sooo many holes in it especially the back where the PCI card covers are slotted and there are 2 hose holes. If you want a positive pressure you will have to make the top an intake as well.
Click to expand...

Too many holes? If you look at Coolermaster, those are a lot of holes.


----------



## HighRollers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Too many holes? If you look at Coolermaster, those are a lot of holes.


Is there a video or anything on how to remove the front panel of my Graphite 600T Case. I'm trying to switch out my 200mm fan, but I tried pulling the side tabs out and it feels like it is going to break!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Too many holes? If you look at Coolermaster, those are a lot of holes.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a video or anything on how to remove the front panel of my Graphite 600T Case. I'm trying to switch out my 200mm fan, but I tried pulling the side tabs out and it feels like it is going to break!
Click to expand...

Pull harder evenly.


----------



## HighRollers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Pull harder evenly.


Got it to open, thanks so much! And for my H100 config, I'm gonna use their stock fans pushing air out of the top. I'll also add 2 120mm fan on the top of the case, is that good?


----------



## ra_27

just seen a great H100 videos with the 600T case at


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> just seen a great H100 videos with the 600T case at


Those dominator platinum memory modules are sick! Love 'em....


----------



## Egameman

Just ordered my SECOND ( !!!! ) 600 T...this time the black one. It was on sale







...

I wil be starting a buildlog soon,

gonna slam a 360 rad and a 240 rad inside it ...and one ( for starters...) 670 and a 3570K I think







Havent decided just yet, money and watercooling never goes hand in hand...so I need to pick up parts every now and then. I wil be using the new EK supremcy CPU block and the circle block for the GPU ( forgot the fancy name EK gave it ) I kno MANY don¨t like the design, but I love it







.

Oh and yeah... a new dremel 300 series with the " expansion" pack was on sale this weekend as well so got one









A lot of nice builds on the forum here...very nice







!

Keep building and posting boys and girls !


----------



## Egameman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> just seen a great H100 videos with the 600T case at






I will use them in my upcoming build









they're sexy !!!


----------



## LittleDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> just seen a great H100 videos with the 600T case at


What a great and clear instruction!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Well I am not going to put anything else down the bottom of the case, so I thought there would be loads of room for a AX1200, i just did'nt want to get caught short on power. But then I will not be running any Optical Drives or 3.5"HDD internally, as I store all data on my NAS and will use an external slimline USB Blue Ray drive, and one SSD 240GB internally which is more than enough.
> I guess I could get away with Corsair AX850 Gold Power Supply but not sure about the connectors, 6x 6+2 PCI-E, 16x SATA, 12x Molex on the AX1200 or 4x 6+2 PCI-E, 12x SATA, 8x Molex on the AX850.


Stick with the 1200W if you really like it. I was just mentioning how it's overkill for your build and how large they are. They're sweet PSUs though, and as you said there's no harm in having an overabundance of power. The cards you have selected draw less power than what I'm running now though, so I see no need for such a large expensive psu. If money is no object, and you're not concerned about the space, then go for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> Alright so... If I want to put my H100 up top as an exhaust, which is the best option I assume. Do I have to take my stock 200mm fan out of there? Then add my 2 120mm fans on top of my case. Thanks everyone!


Yes, you have to remove the stock 200mm fan. Note, exhaust isn't the "best" option, I just selected it because I don't like having to clean out the rad. If you don't mind cleaning the rad when you do your case cleaning, when by all means use intake. In either case, the system mounts the same. Rad inside the case up top where the old 200mm fan used to be, and the fans in the fan compartment under the top cover. Changing from intake or exhaust is as simple as flipping the fans over.

Yes, you can leave your rear fan as exhaust as well. I don't personally recommend making any unfiltered fan intake.

As for "hot air goes upward", please note for everyone, that the force behind making hot air go up is very weak and basically not a factor in case airflow design since it's very easy for fans to overcome that force. In fact, Corsair George has mentioned a basic airflow design for cases using video cards that exhaust hot air into the case. In this design, the H100 on top is used as intake and the front 200mm fan as exhaust to draw all the hot air out the front of the case.

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2010#post_13976813
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> This setup is ok but i doubt it will provide positive pressure. Problem with the 600t case is that it has sooo many holes in it especially the back where the PCI card covers are slotted and there are 2 hose holes. If you want a positive pressure you will have to make the top an intake as well.


As I have stated many times in this forum, I can control the pressure in my case, positive or negative, depending on how I set the RPM of the fans in my case. I have replaced my intake fan with a 166 CFM NZXT fan, but having a rad over the top exhaust should considerably reduce the airflow out the top. If the rear 120mm fan is controlled, it should be fairly easy to achieve positive pressure by increasing the RPM of the 200mm intake fan, and reducing the RPM of the rear exhaust fan. I have tested this using smoke and can easily tell when my adjustments cause a change from positive to negative pressure. As long as the air going in is more than the air exiting, you have positive pressure. Add 2 x 120mm fans partially blocked by a rad (H100) plus the one 120mm exhaust. If that's less than the 200mm intake fan, then you have positive pressure.

If in doubt, anyone can add a filter over the rear 120mm, and reverse it to be 100% sure the case is achieving positive pressure. Personally, I have all my fans connected to a decent fan controller, and I just leave the rear exhaust fan turned down most of the time. There are a few ways to achieve positive pressure on the 600T. A simple pack of matches will confirm your result.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> Got it to open, thanks so much! And for my H100 config, I'm gonna use their stock fans pushing air out of the top. I'll also add 2 120mm fan on the top of the case, is that good?


Unless you're going to mod, you can't have push/pull. There are only a couple of way to do it (Offset the H100 and fans toward the left to avoid the memory and CPU power connectors but you will obstruct a portion of the rad, or use skinny 120mm fans inside the case that are basically useless due to low static pressure). If you want exhaust, just put two fans up top pulling air through the rad.

I'm sorry, but from all your questions it seems you haven't read any of this thread at all. Just a couple of weeks back we were discussing most of this, and it has been discussed over and over. In fact, within the last two months we have talking about everything you have asked about.

Why not spend an evening reading the last 6 months of the thread (research) instead of asking these questions? In fact, it would take less time to read about it than the week you have been asking questions. Personally I'm more than happy to help people out, but it's become apparent that you haven't read anything about this at all. Sorry to be blunt, but you really should read up on it a bit.


----------



## ra_27

"Those dominator platinum memory modules are sick! Love 'em...."

I know what you mean I what them so bad the look great in the new build I'm doing soon just t cost way to much for me


----------



## Corsus

My laughable rig. It pales in comparison to people's tri sli 670's or open loop water cooling systems, but hey, at least the case is awesome.

i5 - 2500k
P8P67 Pro
2 x Asus ENGTX560 DC
8 Gbs of Vengeance from Corsair @ 1600





The middle one is mine, the two 500R's are rigs that I built for friends.
As you can see, I'm a Corsair nut.


----------



## Devious Dog

Cheers mergatroid, I might drop the AX1200 and go for the AX850 and use the money saved and upgrade my memory to Corsair Dominator Platinum, I was going to get some 2133MHz but the 2400MHz will help my vm's. I have also decided to change the top back fan to a Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition High Airflow 120mm Fan and also change the h100 fans to 2x Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure 120mm Fans in a pull setup pulling through the radiator.

Just playing hard ball trying to get the kit a bit cheaper, hopefully I will have a new rig by the weekend.

And I agree, people should read the thread... SO MUCH GOOD information up here, and I want to do it right the first time

Even, if I get another GTX 690 when they become cheaper, I would not need all the power of the AX1200.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Cheers mergatroid, I might drop the AX1200 and go for the AX850 and use the money saved and upgrade my memory to Corsair Dominator Platinum, I was going to get some 2133MHz but the 2400MHz will help my vm's. I have also decided to change the top back fan to a Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition High Airflow 120mm Fan and also change the h100 fans to 2x Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure 120mm Fans in a pull setup pulling through the radiator.
> Just playing hard ball trying to get the kit a bit cheaper, hopefully I will have a new rig by the weekend.
> And I agree, people should read the thread... SO MUCH GOOD information up here, and I want to do it right the first time
> Even, if I get another GTX 690 when they become cheaper, I would not need all the power of the AX1200.


The AX850 is a good choice. In fact, I think it would have been a better choice for me as well. I bet the AX750 I have now is running in the upper 1/3 of it's capability. I bought the 750 when I was running two HD4870 cards. If you were to want three cards you may want to consider a heavier psu, but I think what you've selected will be a good match for the rest of your system.

As for reading the thread, I understand that it's huge. It's a lot of time. That's why I would recommend people just starting out pick a section of the thread, say the last couple of months, and just read that. Most topics get retreaded so a lot of questions can be answered just reading some of the older posts. Or they could read 10 pages out of every 50, or skip through looking at pictures, or search the thread for keywords like "H100 Fans", or "intake exhaust", or "200mm rad". I hate lecturing or anything, but sometimes people seem like they didn't put any effort into it at all. It reminds me of some students when I was in college. Some of them would need the prof to basically inch them along because they didn't do much homework.

I suppose it would help is we could have something like a FAQ, or a table with links to most commonly asked and answered questions. That would make it easy for people to find what they need. There are some pretty good links on the op including two mode. Maybe we should come up with a list of links for things like case fans, radiator fans, intake vs exhaust, popular mods and any other topics we could think of?


----------



## HighRollers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Stick with the 1200W if you really like it. I was just mentioning how it's overkill for your build and how large they are. They're sweet PSUs though, and as you said there's no harm in having an overabundance of power. The cards you have selected draw less power than what I'm running now though, so I see no need for such a large expensive psu. If money is no object, and you're not concerned about the space, then go for it.
> Yes, you have to remove the stock 200mm fan. Note, exhaust isn't the "best" option, I just selected it because I don't like having to clean out the rad. If you don't mind cleaning the rad when you do your case cleaning, when by all means use intake. In either case, the system mounts the same. Rad inside the case up top where the old 200mm fan used to be, and the fans in the fan compartment under the top cover. Changing from intake or exhaust is as simple as flipping the fans over.
> Yes, you can leave your rear fan as exhaust as well. I don't personally recommend making any unfiltered fan intake.
> As for "hot air goes upward", please note for everyone, that the force behind making hot air go up is very weak and basically not a factor in case airflow design since it's very easy for fans to overcome that force. In fact, Corsair George has mentioned a basic airflow design for cases using video cards that exhaust hot air into the case. In this design, the H100 on top is used as intake and the front 200mm fan as exhaust to draw all the hot air out the front of the case.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2010#post_13976813
> As I have stated many times in this forum, I can control the pressure in my case, positive or negative, depending on how I set the RPM of the fans in my case. I have replaced my intake fan with a 166 CFM NZXT fan, but having a rad over the top exhaust should considerably reduce the airflow out the top. If the rear 120mm fan is controlled, it should be fairly easy to achieve positive pressure by increasing the RPM of the 200mm intake fan, and reducing the RPM of the rear exhaust fan. I have tested this using smoke and can easily tell when my adjustments cause a change from positive to negative pressure. As long as the air going in is more than the air exiting, you have positive pressure. Add 2 x 120mm fans partially blocked by a rad (H100) plus the one 120mm exhaust. If that's less than the 200mm intake fan, then you have positive pressure.
> If in doubt, anyone can add a filter over the rear 120mm, and reverse it to be 100% sure the case is achieving positive pressure. Personally, I have all my fans connected to a decent fan controller, and I just leave the rear exhaust fan turned down most of the time. There are a few ways to achieve positive pressure on the 600T. A simple pack of matches will confirm your result.
> Unless you're going to mod, you can't have push/pull. There are only a couple of way to do it (Offset the H100 and fans toward the left to avoid the memory and CPU power connectors but you will obstruct a portion of the rad, or use skinny 120mm fans inside the case that are basically useless due to low static pressure). If you want exhaust, just put two fans up top pulling air through the rad.
> I'm sorry, but from all your questions it seems you haven't read any of this thread at all. Just a couple of weeks back we were discussing most of this, and it has been discussed over and over. In fact, within the last two months we have talking about everything you have asked about.
> Why not spend an evening reading the last 6 months of the thread (research) instead of asking these questions? In fact, it would take less time to read about it than the week you have been asking questions. Personally I'm more than happy to help people out, but it's become apparent that you haven't read anything about this at all. Sorry to be blunt, but you really should read up on it a bit.


I did read like over 300 Pages on this thread. As time moves along, methods tend to change, that's why I asked. If it was a big deal for you don't answer my question next time then. But thanks for your input though.


----------



## HighRollers

I'm Officially in the Corsair Club! I just finished my Rig last night. I will make a few changes in the future. Thanks for all your help!


















Front of the Corsair 600T Graphite









Top of the Corsair 600T Graphite









Inside the Corsair 600T (Sorry for the bad cable management, I did end up cleaning it up though)









Inside the Corsair 600T (Finished Product! I need to add some Red LEDS)

Since this was my first Build, it was kind of mind boggling at first, but I eventually got the groove on it. My temps looks solid at 37C while playing StarCraft or Diablo. And my CPU, GPU, and etc is under 30C while idle. Last question, does anybody have any good ideas I can do with Red LED Lighting inside the case? I'm thinking about getting the Acrylic Cover from mpntech soon.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> I'm Officially in the Corsair Club! I just finished my Rig last night. I will make a few changes in the future. Thanks for all your help!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the Corsair 600T Graphite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the Corsair 600T Graphite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Corsair 600T (Sorry for the bad cable management, I did end up cleaning it up though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Corsair 600T (Finished Product! I need to add some Red LEDS)
> Since this was my first Build, it was kind of mind boggling at first, but I eventually got the groove on it. My temps looks solid at 37C while playing StarCraft or Diablo. And my CPU, GPU, and etc is under 30C while idle. Last question, does anybody have any good ideas I can do with Red LED Lighting inside the case? I'm thinking about getting the Acrylic Cover from mpntech soon.


Welcome
Welcome to the club!

I have a Suggestion. Do some cable Management and you case will look 10x better and will improve air flow in your case. Whats your air pattern? I would suggest intake in the front and rear Exhaust out the top.
Get led exhaust fan out the back, the CM r4 is not very bright. Bitfenix is a little brighter. I went with White led out the rear.


----------



## HighRollers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Welcome[/SPOILER]
> Welcome to the club!
> I have a Suggestion. Do some cable Management and you case will look 10x better and will improve air flow in your case. Whats your air pattern? I would suggest intake in the front and rear Exhaust out the top.
> Get led exhaust fan out the back, the CM r4 is not very bright. Bitfenix is a little brighter. I went with White led out the rear.


I did straighten out the cables last night, sorry the last picture was too dark. The only wires that were hard to manage were the ones that were reading the temperature for the CPU, GPU, and HD because the wire was leading into the 5.25 Bay which was attached to my Fan Controller/Temperature Reader (Scythe KM01-BK "KAZE MASTER" .) So I basically got black tubing and covered it that way so it looked neater.

Their is a Red LED 120mm Cooler Master Fan on the Rear b/c I didn't want it crazy bright. I will end up adding a lighting strip on the bottom of the case for more light exposure.

The Air pattern is that my front stock 200mm is my intake. My 120mm rear fan as an exhaust and my H100 is mounted on the top which 2 120mm Corsair SP Performance Fans are used as an exhaust too. So the only intake is the front 200mm.

Thanks, I will still do some work to it. I'm eventually going to add SLI, add more RAM, and purchase the Acrylic clear panel for the side of the 600T.


----------



## HighRollers

What are the average temperature for IDLE state and when I play a game like Starcraft or Diablo?

I been looking at a few temps people had on here and it varies by a lot.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> I did read like over 300 Pages on this thread. As time moves along, methods tend to change, that's why I asked. If it was a big deal for you don't answer my question next time then. But thanks for your input though.


As I mentioned, I do like helping people out. It's not a big deal, but some of your questions were starting to seem pretty basic. The thread is pretty up to date and answers most of them. Whatever though....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> I'm Officially in the Corsair Club! I just finished my Rig last night. I will make a few changes in the future. Thanks for all your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Corsair 600T (Finished Product! I need to add some Red LEDS)
> Since this was my first Build, it was kind of mind boggling at first, but I eventually got the groove on it. My temps looks solid at 37C while playing StarCraft or Diablo. And my CPU, GPU, and etc is under 30C while idle. Last question, does anybody have any good ideas I can do with Red LED Lighting inside the case? I'm thinking about getting the Acrylic Cover from mpntech soon.


The Corsair fans up top look pretty nice. Show us a before and after pic when you're done with the cables. Sweet temps.

For lighting you can go with fans, LED strips or ccfl, or any combo.

Edit:

If anyone is interested, I bet this material would make fantastic dust filters:

http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/index.htm/Hardware/Builders/Screening/Fibreglass/48-Black-Micro-Mesh-Screen/_/N-2pqfZ67l/Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I2387946?Ntt=Screening

It's a very fine micro screen material, and it's black.


----------



## Knuckle

Hi all, Came here to show of my first build.

Enjoy!

Cheers
Knuckle


----------



## Killermod1

Congradts on that beast!!


----------



## SaucedtC

Knuckle what did you use to mount your SSD's in the DVD drive bays? I would look it up myself but I wouldnt even know what to Google


----------



## Devious Dog

Knuckle,

Just a question on your build, as you are using the GTX 690, the next upgrade would be runing this SLI-GPU in Quad mode by getting anohter GTX 690. This leads to my question, why the AX1200 as you will never use beyond the AX850.

I have even factured in getting rid of the GTX 690 and getting more power hungry GPUs but you would never go pass 280w per GPU.

I have just placed my order for almost the exact build, with the exception of the PSU.

> As per the user manual of the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme you should use a 1000w PSU if you are going to run dual GPUs. So I went for a AX1200


----------



## Knuckle

Hi SaucedtC

I think you would call them an optical bay SSD adapter bracket. The base plates that come with the drives screw straight on them.
My local PC part supplier gave to to me becuase I was such a good customer.

I just should have sprayed them black to match the case.

Cheers









Knuckle


----------



## Knuckle

Hi Devious

I started to buy the parts before the GTX 690 was released and was plaaning a SLI setup using GTX 580/s 590's.

Yeah I know it is overkill at the mo, but at least it looks good.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## Devious Dog

Wayne,

Man you have sucked the fun out of my new build..







almost exactly what I am going to build as per my post last week. But I have just changed my PSU back to a AX1200 as I dont want to be short on power when I overclock the Frack out of this thing.

I got a Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan to replace on the back so I can pull out the air quicker and then two Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Case Fans to replace the H100 fans, I'm hoping that this should drop the noise alot.

I also have a 20CM USB3.0 20pin Motherboard to Double USB 3.0 Type A-Female Adapter Cable coming from Hong Kong so I can run that USB 3.0 cable from the front port right onto the port on the main board. Cheap as chips, for a fiver from Hong Kong including post, I was really hating having to poke the USB 3.0 cable out the back into my mainboard... *** was Corsair thinking and why have they not fixed or made a vision to this, as far as I am concerned they should have changed it to a dual 3.0 usb on the front (REALLY WHO USES FIREWIRE) and then come out to a 20pin plug, and then include a 20pin to dual usb 3.0 allowing people to plug the 20pin into their mainboard and keep the system looking sweet.. And yes I know the case was done before USB 3.0 was finalized, but still they should have fixed it by now.

Just waiting for my parts to arrive, but I guess I can look at your system and go... Who the hell took a photo of my system









Atleast I know everything will fit.

Cheers

Shaun


----------



## Knuckle

Sorry for stealing your thunder Shaun









I read your thread last week, and thought it sounded very close.

Cant wait to see your build with the AF and SP120's. I am also thinking of doing the same but am holding of on adding anything else for a while. Spent enough already!

Yeh your right, who uses firewire? Would have much rathered a second USB 3.0 on the front panel, would'nt then have to try and hide a useless cable.

I just used a Bitfenix Internal USB3.0 Apapter running off the bottom of the motherboard to connenct to the case USB 3.0 cable, like you say cheap as chips.

I've run some benchmarks if anyone is interested. Will post if requested.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## HighRollers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> As I mentioned, I do like helping people out. It's not a big deal, but some of your questions were starting to seem pretty basic. The thread is pretty up to date and answers most of them. Whatever though....
> The Corsair fans up top look pretty nice. Show us a before and after pic when you're done with the cables. Sweet temps.
> For lighting you can go with fans, LED strips or ccfl, or any combo.
> Edit:
> If anyone is interested, I bet this material would make fantastic dust filters:
> http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/index.htm/Hardware/Builders/Screening/Fibreglass/48-Black-Micro-Mesh-Screen/_/N-2pqfZ67l/Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I2387946?Ntt=Screening
> It's a very fine micro screen material, and it's black.


Sorry if I came off that way. I am 30 years old and this is my first rig so my questions came out pretty basic I guess, but yeah thanks for all your help. I will look into the LED Strips.


----------



## matan11

Little Teaser from my 600T:



For more Informations and Pictures pls check my Build log.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1268199/rebuild-log-600t-white-with-360rad


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knuckle*
> 
> Hi all, Came here to show of my first build.
> Enjoy!
> Cheers
> Knuckle


Nice job. First build too? Well done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knuckle*
> 
> Sorry for stealing your thunder Shaun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh your right, who uses firewire? Would have much rathered a second USB 3.0 on the front panel, would'nt then have to try and hide a useless cable.
> 
> Cheers
> Wayne


Can't you just unplug the firewire cable from the fan controller board? I don't use the firewire either, nor the fan controller. I'm pretty sure I removed all the excess cables.


----------



## Knuckle

Hi Mergatroid
Quote:


> Can't you just unplug the firewire cable from the fan controller board? I don't use the firewire either, nor the fan controller. I'm pretty sure I removed all the excess cables.


Good idea..., I give it a try.









Thanks
Wayne


----------



## yndi

Got myself a white 600t, loving it and I'll post some pics when It's finished. Having some problems fitting an XSPC RS240 Rad at the top though. The 8 pin atx connector of my Asus Z77 sabertooth mboard is in the way. Any ideas on how I can fit the rad? I guess I either have to mod the 8pin connector in some way, or fit the rad somewhere else : / Neither sounds very easy, it's my first build from scratch.


----------



## autoxspeed7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yndi*
> 
> Got myself a white 600t, loving it and I'll post some pics when It's finished. Having some problems fitting an XSPC RS240 Rad at the top though. The 8 pin atx connector of my Asus Z77 sabertooth mboard is in the way. Any ideas on how I can fit the rad? I guess I either have to mod the 8pin connector in some way, or fit the rad somewhere else : / Neither sounds very easy, it's my first build from scratch.


What you can do is move the rad closer to the left side of the case you will only get 5 out of 6 screws in but it should work alot of guys do this so that they can do a push/pull because the 8-pin connector and/or memory is in the way.


----------



## autoxspeed7

Hey everyone,

I need a little help here and i wanted to know if anyone had an answer. I scratched the outside of my 5.25 drive bay and i would like to fix it. So is there a paint out there i can do some touch up with or do have take it completely apart and get it power coated?

Thanks
auto


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Sweet build you have there. As for touchup paint, when I put my first 600T build together I painted the rear chrome plate and the slot cover on my video card with Dupli-Color Honda Graphite Pearl automotive paint. I couldn't tell the difference between my case and the rear expansion card covers. dupli-color.com
> 
> I used spray paint but I bet they have those little bottles of touchup paint too.


This is for the black version but i am sure there is a color close to the white one as well. Your sig says you have an SE so I assume this is not what you are looking for.


----------



## ltpenguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudFire*
> 
> I wake up loving this case more and more everyday <3


I'm jealous, that white sleeving looks amazing I wish i had a computer as gorgeous as yours.


----------



## Ace_finland

Here's mine after the mod







entering mod of the month for july so thought i might be able to score some votes










































Hope u like it! Need to paint that noctua fan!


----------



## ra_27

hat one great looking system


----------



## BIackout

Hey guys, I took a break from modding my 600T to mod an old Antec 900 for my fiancee.
Let me know what you guys think! (By the way, her favorite color is ORANGE







)





It's the details that count right?



OOOPS, got my reflection in the modded side window











I'm getting quite comfortable with these side windows now!
Let me know what yall think! This is a birthday surprise for her, btw


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace_finland*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine after the mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entering mod of the month for july so thought i might be able to score some votes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u like it! Need to paint that noctua fan!


all of the picture links are broken









But they work in my quote...

Did you flip the Mobo tray and everything?


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace_finland*
> 
> Here's mine after the mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entering mod of the month for july so thought i might be able to score some votes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u like it! Need to paint that noctua fan!


Great clean build...is that colored acrylic? Now that is one good reason to go with a cut-out custom acrylic side panel...I had inquired with mpctech if they could fab one of their acrylic panels with smoked acrylic but no luck. I may have to reconsider doing my own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Hey guys, I took a break from modding my 600T to mod an old Antec 900 for my fiancee.
> Let me know what you guys think! (By the way, her favorite color is ORANGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the details that count right?
> 
> OOOPS, got my reflection in the modded side window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting quite comfortable with these side windows now!
> Let me know what yall think! This is a birthday surprise for her, btw


Those Halloween colors turned out great, I definitely like it... a sick combination for sure!







BTW pretty much finished my build in a general sense, not nearly as sweet as some of the builds on this thread but my most favorite of all the builds I have done so far (been building since AMD k6 days)...still a few details to add and upgrades later this year. I will post some Friday the 13th pics later on today.


----------



## s7j3

anyone know when the silver version will be released? really want that color...


----------



## Ace_finland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> hat one great looking system


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> all of the picture links are broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they work in my quote...
> Did you flip the Mobo tray and everything?


yeah, the whole thing started with that i wanted my computer on the left side of the table but wanted to see inside of it







Here's a link to the build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1244215/final-pics-inverted-corsair-600t/0_50#post_17698167
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gda13*
> 
> Great clean build...is that colored acrylic? Now that is one good reason to go with a cut-out custom acrylic side panel...I had inquired with mpctech if they could fab one of their acrylic panels with smoked acrylic but no luck. I may have to reconsider doing my own.
> Those Halloween colors turned out great, I definitely like it... a sick combination for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW pretty much finished my build in a general sense, not nearly as sweet as some of the builds on this thread but my most favorite of all the builds I have done so far (been building since AMD k6 days)...still a few details to add and upgrades later this year. I will post some Friday the 13th pics later on today.


Yes, its 3 or 4mm smoked acrylic, took the darkest one and added lights instead, can barely see in to it during the day and at night u can see most of it







The thinner acrylic u get the easier it will bend, mine is just stuck there with double sided tape and cause its so thin it will flex into the right shape of the panel.


----------



## yndi

Finally finished and got it running. There are still a few things on my to do list like replacing the front panel cables with white ones, getting rid of the blue LEDs, maybe setting up some kind of white lighting, and i'm not sure about the temps so I may try reseating the cpu block. Love the case and love the looks though, it looks so much better and cleaner than my old pc. My first build from scratch, and first attempt at watercooling, I'm pretty happy with the results.

waiting for the watercooling parts to arrive:


----------



## Ace_finland

looks good!


----------



## Gilgabit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Hey guys, I took a break from modding my 600T to mod an old Antec 900 for my fiancee.
> Let me know what you guys think! (By the way, her favorite color is ORANGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm getting quite comfortable with these side windows now!
> Let me know what yall think! This is a birthday surprise for her, btw


I didn't know girls care about these things...I bet she's probably be like, "I'd prefer another pair of shoes, but thanks for this". lol


----------



## Gda13

Well I am basically done with my rig aside from a few other minor details like some decals and badges also some tidying up of the wiring behind the motherboard tray. There are also a few other upgrades later on this year such as a new graphic card, processor and maybe a second 24" monitor. From my previous build I re-used my sound and graphic cards although I did a bit of painting on the old gtx560 ti to fit more in line with my color scheme. Hope you like it and let me know what you think!









A sound graph display scavenged from my previous build and painted to match the black and white scheme.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Yes, it could use some straightening up










The 600t se always seemed to remind me of Flynn's white light cycle so I had to get that usb thumb drive and its connected to one of those NZXT internal USB expansion devices which I will also use for a micro bluetooth adapter. I have some decals too that I will be decorating the case with which should add a little more Tron flair in a subtle way.


My galaxy gtx 560ti gc edition is now white and I also mounted one of those black evga 560ti back plates on it to cover that blue pcb that was throwing off my setup.


I was thinking I might also spray the shield on the sound card white. What do you think...leave it black or white it out?


Also sprayed some white on the mounting frame of the h100 to give some contrast.


I put the power and intensity switch for the NZXT sleeved LED lighting kit in the lower 5.25" bay...just made a makeshift mounting frame with some xtra parts that came with the H100 cooler.


I got rid of the stock h100 fans and got some PWM capable fans and set them up as intake however I put a couple of filters on them. They seem to perform well and someday soon I will be fooling around with temperature monitoring and will post my results. For now the rig runs very cool at stock speeds.




To me it looks like an identity disk...its one of those cooljag programmable fans.


Definitely need to do something about that constrictive window.






This makes me want one of those all acrylic side panels







If only mnpctech would do smoked acrylic it would be a done deal. I got to think about it a bit.


Well that's all for now...this was a great case to work with and I thoroughly enjoyed the process. Thanks for looking.


----------



## longroadtrip

Nicely done!


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Nicely done!


Thanks! And I'm anxious to see your yin yang prodigy build finished. My wife was so stoked to see the progression of my white case build she began wanting one for herself...so I thought the prodigy white case would be the perfect one.


----------



## butthurt

hi all, here's my corsair 600T build. currently running with stock cooler while waiting for the XPSC EX kit to hit Malaysian shores


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gda13*
> 
> Thanks! And I'm anxious to see your yin yang prodigy build finished. My wife was so stoked to see the progression of my white case build she began wanting one for herself...so I thought the prodigy white case would be the perfect one.


Thanks! Yin is my first white build, and I am really liking it. I've got my 600t torn down right now, but I need to get it back up and running. Might have to do that as my next project...









Butthurt..why are you using a cable tie to hold your ssd? Get some velcro tape, it would look much cleaner...otherwise, nice build!


----------



## acertey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberpc*
> 
> ]My first build! Lov this case 600T !!!!
> *Corsair Graphite Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /IMG][/URL


Simply gorgeous...


----------



## JBob

Nice thread


----------



## JBob

Wow some seriously good stuff here. I want one of these cases really bad now!







Especially the silver one.


----------



## J!NX

Hello to you all again, I've done some upgrades since this. I wanted to take a moment and provide with changes I've made with pictures I took.. Before I post them I would like to say "WOW" on some of these rigs that have been posted, just amazing and mind blowing rigs..









Here you go, and hope you all like it (Sorry if my rig is a little dusty).


----------



## kepiinskii

I dont think i ever actually posted up any pics of my rig.

I put the pic of my 600t's box, but thats all haha..

anywho, here she is














I've got some of those corsair sp/af fans on the way and a phobya fan controller so I shall update again when I have them fitted.

oh, and apologies for the terrible pictures xD I really need to stop using my iPhone for them and get a proper camera aha.


----------



## Killermod1

Great work on all them cases... keep em coming


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

two preview pics of my new system.
iám ill and i hope i can finished in some weeks,.. =/


----------



## JBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knuckle*
> 
> Hi all, Came here to show of my first build.
> Enjoy!
> Cheers
> Knuckle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gda13*
> 
> Well I am basically done with my rig aside from a few other minor details like some decals and badges also some tidying up of the wiring behind the motherboard tray. There are also a few other upgrades later on this year such as a new graphic card, processor and maybe a second 24" monitor. From my previous build I re-used my sound and graphic cards although I did a bit of painting on the old gtx560 ti to fit more in line with my color scheme. Hope you like it and let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sound graph display scavenged from my previous build and painted to match the black and white scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it could use some straightening up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 600t se always seemed to remind me of Flynn's white light cycle so I had to get that usb thumb drive and its connected to one of those NZXT internal USB expansion devices which I will also use for a micro bluetooth adapter. I have some decals too that I will be decorating the case with which should add a little more Tron flair in a subtle way.
> 
> My galaxy gtx 560ti gc edition is now white and I also mounted one of those black evga 560ti back plates on it to cover that blue pcb that was throwing off my setup.
> 
> I was thinking I might also spray the shield on the sound card white. What do you think...leave it black or white it out?
> 
> Also sprayed some white on the mounting frame of the h100 to give some contrast.
> 
> I put the power and intensity switch for the NZXT sleeved LED lighting kit in the lower 5.25" bay...just made a makeshift mounting frame with some xtra parts that came with the H100 cooler.
> 
> I got rid of the stock h100 fans and got some PWM capable fans and set them up as intake however I put a couple of filters on them. They seem to perform well and someday soon I will be fooling around with temperature monitoring and will post my results. For now the rig runs very cool at stock speeds.
> 
> 
> To me it looks like an identity disk...its one of those cooljag programmable fans.
> 
> Definitely need to do something about that constrictive window.
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me want one of those all acrylic side panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only mnpctech would do smoked acrylic it would be a done deal. I got to think about it a bit.
> 
> Well that's all for now...this was a great case to work with and I thoroughly enjoyed the process. Thanks for looking.


Awesome, nice color and great attention to detail also love the look of the radiator. And since you asked I vote for painting the sound card white too.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace_finland*
> 
> Here's mine after the mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entering mod of the month for july so thought i might be able to score some votes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u like it! Need to paint that noctua fan!


That is freaking amazing. Damn nice job.

Hey guys, some of us need to go to the op and read the rule on not re-posting entire series of pictures.


----------



## protzman

lol, aka JBob. but cut him some slack, although its annoying, he joined ocn about an hr ago, lol


----------



## JBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hey guys, some of us need to go to the op and read the rule on not re-posting entire series of pictures.


Alright alright many thanx for bringing that to my attention. I fixed the issue by digging around in the editor a bit, my bad, it was not intentional. And by the way I am working my way through this lengthy thread backwards so I haven't gotten there yet and had no idea there was such a stringent rule set to follow. I am just amazed at some of the things people have done with this case and my excitement got the better of me


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> It's really too bad that all the newer boards have their memory mounted so high, or that Corsair didn't give us another 1/2" height on the top of this case.
> It's also really too bad that Corsair didn't make a PWM version of their new Air fans. I was all ready to purchase a set of the high performance/static pressure models, which are in-stock at a local computer store, when I remembered to check. Too bad. The funny thing is that, with a simple little adapter, any PWM fan will plug into any 3-pin controller (or 3-pin to molex adapter). Considering these fans are pretty pricy, I would have thought they would be PWM so they could suit every use instead of just being 3-pin.
> PWM fans can be controlled by anything, 3-pin fans can only be controlled by 12V regulation. Most motherboards use PWM, most fan controllers use 12V regulation, so PWM fans would work on both. My H100 is using PWM fans now, and it's very quiet and only gets audible when the CPU is under full load. I would have loved to replace the Slip Stream fans with the new Corsair Air fans.


Is it really a problem that corsair fans are not PWM? I am considering ordering a pair of SP and AFs and because I am on the quiet (Edition) side i assume that its not going to matter whether they run at full speed all the time or not.


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks! Yin is my first white build, and I am really liking it. I've got my 600t torn down right now, but I need to get it back up and running. Might have to do that as my next project...


Cool







I'll be looking for that 600t when you post it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J!NX*
> 
> Hello to you all again, I've done some upgrades since this. I wanted to take a moment and provide with changes I've made with pictures I took.. Before I post them I would like to say "WOW" on some of these rigs that have been posted, just amazing and mind blowing rigs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, and hope you all like it (Sorry if my rig is a little dusty).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What a sweet SLI set up...I want those cards!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBob*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Awesome, nice color and great attention to detail also love the look of the radiator. And since you asked I vote for painting the sound card white too.


Thanks for looking and for your input. There are a lot of other rigs in this thread that also have great attention to detail. I will most likely will be painting the sound card shield white








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Is it really a problem that corsair fans are not PWM? I am considering ordering a pair of SP and AFs and because I am on the quiet (Edition) side i assume that its not going to matter whether they run at full speed all the time or not.


There are definitely some advantages to PWM fans, check this thread for a few... http://www.overclock.net/t/790283/pwm-fans-whats-the-deal ...but it basically just comes down to a personal preference to what one is wanting to achieve. I for one set up my aftermarket h100 fans with motherboard PWM control.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBob*
> 
> Alright alright many thanx for bringing that to my attention. I fixed the issue by digging around in the editor a bit, my bad, it was not intentional. And by the way I am working my way through this lengthy thread backwards so I haven't gotten there yet and had no idea there was such a stringent rule set to follow. I am just amazed at some of the things people have done with this case and my excitement got the better of me


That's OK man, I have taken some advice to cut you some slack 'cause you're new.

Consider the slack cut.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Is it really a problem that corsair fans are not PWM? I am considering ordering a pair of SP and AFs and because I am on the quiet (Edition) side i assume that its not going to matter whether they run at full speed all the time or not.


Not really. I'm just a PWM snob I guess. I love plugging the CPU cooler fans into the mobo so they can be controlled over their entire RPM range. Most people, from what I've seen, get along fine with three pin fans. They work great on fan controllers, and if you're doing the molex thing they are fine too. I just like quiet under low load, and I like the system to control the fans instead of me (at least the CPU fans).

Personally I find it odd how many people are OK with the molex thing. It's like driving your car around with the pedal to the metal all the time.

Although you wouldn't know it from that thread, high quality PWM fans are not all that easy to find, especially if you're looking for high static pressure. The Arctic fans they talk about are OK fans, but their static pressure isn't the best. If I could find some locally, I would pick up some high speed Scythe GTs because they have high static pressure, high cfm and they can be modded to PWM. Haven't seen any around though, and I don't really want to place an order for just a couple of fans.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1045524/gentle-typhoon-pwm-mod

Also, someone in the thread given above mentioned that "most mobos" now will control 3-pin fans. Personally, I have not found that to be true. Some mobos will control 3-pin fans and some won't. Those that do will require a fair sized MOSFET or transistor to regulate the 12V unless they have a fairly low limit on the fans power requirement. Different fans require different amounts of power. Most are fairly low, and some aren't. I personally think it's best not to draw fan power from the mobo. For example, the 110 cfm Slip Stream PWM fans I'm using now draw about 1/2 Amp each. Since I'm using two of them, at full speed that's an Amp which is 12W (P=IE). That's a fair amount of power to be pulling from a CPU_Fan header. So, I use a splitter that draws the 12V from the PSU, but still allows the fans to be controlled from the CPU_FAN header.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119248

This is why I was saying it's too bad the Corsair fans are not PWM. They look sweet, and they have good specs. It's just a matter of control preference.

Small cautionary note here. The PWM signal from the CPU_Fan header should go to all the PWM fans on your cooler. The Tac signal that tells the mobo how fast the fans are turning should only come from one fan. Otherwise the system will get confused because there will be more than one RPM pulse. Most splitters take this into account by removing the Tac pin from all but one fan connector. So, all the fan connectors will have three pins (one pin missing) except for one. There is a slight disadvantage to doing this because if any of the fans fail (except the one with the RPM signal) you won't know it. Make sure the fan with the RPM signal (Primary Fan) is in the most important location (cooling the CPU). Some PWM splitters do not remove these pins as they should. Just watch for it. If you get really bizarre RPM readings when using a splitter, it may be due to this. Of course, in most instances if a fan is going bad it will become noisy. Also, if you're using two or four fans to cool an H100 (for example), and one goes bad, it should not damage anything. You may notice a small increase in temperature, which is a hint to check your fans. Also, we all clean out systems fairly often and will likely notice if there's a problem with a fan.


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> So, I use a splitter that draws the 12V from the PSU, but still allows the fans to be controlled from the CPU_FAN header.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119248


Good find, I like the idea of the fans drawing power directly from the power supply.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

I was bored with the colour it was



The Skeleton needs to be gone over a few more times


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gda13*
> 
> Good find, I like the idea of the fans drawing power directly from the power supply.


Actually I made the one I use. I didn't discover they were available for sale until later. They're pretty easy to make if you have spare 4-pin connectors, a molex connector, some heat shrink tubing and a soldering iron.

Here's the diagram I made when I made my splitter:



It's pretty easy to add more fan connectors if needed.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

rough idea of how it will look.


----------



## Killermod1

Looks good on that white ^


----------



## lilj

waow, that looks amazing !


----------



## Wakakuu

Did those AF120 fans fit on top without any modding?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighRollers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Gda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Actually I made the one I use. I didn't discover they were available for sale until later. They're pretty easy to make if you have spare 4-pin connectors, a molex connector, some heat shrink tubing and a soldering iron.
> Here's the diagram I made when I made my splitter:
> 
> It's pretty easy to add more fan connectors if needed.


Looks easy enough and would be great for customizing the length...unfortunately I don't have any 4 pin connectors lying around. However it is a good resource for anyone to use.


----------



## HighRollers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakakuu*
> 
> Did those AF120 fans fit on top without any modding?


No modding necessary. I'll tell you right now, it's a tight fit when you put the top on. But there is no obstructions, it sounds pretty silent too.


----------



## barneyLFC80

Here is a quick couple of mine















Great case, small ish size, but big enough inside. Antec kuhler mod soon to the HD6950..... not sure what will be after that


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> rough idea of how it will look.


That's pretty nice man. I love the shade you picked. Reminds me of an old dirt bike I fixed up and painted. How is the paint? I did a rebuild last year, where I painted an older but still nice case I had kicking around. It looks pretty nice, but the paint chips off rather easily. It has sliding side panels that scrape the paint off.

Looks great. Nice job.


----------



## longroadtrip

merg..did you primer?


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Cheers man, Its a Teal Blue. wanted something different that what was around.
I've got to sand it back and use a better primer. The plastic was chipping alittle

I'm not too knowledged about painting and what not. Was a good first attempt IMO


----------



## longroadtrip

looks great MDMO!


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

I'm still on the fence about paint the Black Grills white.
Its been mentioned.
I like the TealBlue/White/Black combo


----------



## longroadtrip

Keep it as is...the black grills add a nice accent to the color...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> rough idea of how it will look.


Which paint (brand and kind) did you use for this, and how did you prepare your case for it? I've recently sprayed my HAF 912 as a learning experience (with Dupli-Color), and it did not come out anywhere near what I hoped it would look like... even after using clear top lacquer. Yours really does look like a polished car surface.

A+ on the color choice!


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Dulux

Also.
Before I repaint it.
Any comments or input on the colour scheme?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> merg..did you primer?


You betcha.

Here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1032334/modding-an-old-sweety-for-new-awesomeness#post13728920

That's the one I used the wrinkle paint on. It turned out excellent on the back, but not so good inside or on the inside of the side panels. I removed it from the side panels, reprimed and am waiting to get them painted (still). A buddy of mine who's a graphics artist was going to do some designs for the side panels, but he procrastinates. It's just a spare computer so I don't want to bug him about it. I have a little touching up to do on the inside too. I got some primer overspray on the inside even though I covered it up before doing the external point.

I still don't know why the inside of the panels didn't work well with the wrinkle paint. I used the exact same method for the rear outside and it came out great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Cheers man, Its a Teal Blue. wanted something different that what was around.
> I've got to sand it back and use a better primer. The plastic was chipping alittle
> I'm not too knowledged about painting and what not. Was a good first attempt IMO


Looked great. I hope it comes out better for you on your second try.

Can we get plastic powder boated? I guess not eh? Doesn't that rely on a static charge? What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Dulux
> Also.
> Before I repaint it.
> Any comments or input on the colour scheme?


You still didn't say how you painted it! Primer/what kind of spray/method!

I think you should keep it in that current color - it looks great.


----------



## lilj

and dont make the front mesh white please, i think the black gives it a really nice color, unlike if you made it white


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Dulux
> Also.
> Before I repaint it.
> Any comments or input on the colour scheme?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the clean look you have going on here, your color choices are great. I'd like to see what it looks like with a rig inside! Maybe even accent some of that with the blue you used on the outside


----------



## Branish

An Asus P8Z77 mobo or anything with blue heat sinks would look epic in that case.


----------



## Zoltanar

I would much rather see a Gigabyte UD5H there, way too much blue otherwise.


----------



## Mergatroid

I agree that a board with clue heatsinks would add to the theme. Personally, I would also use blue lit fans, and/or a blue LED strip. But then blue is my favourite colour.


----------



## eizen

If only painting was as easy as photosho


----------



## protzman

the green is dope. Thats my plan when i finish my new pc im gonna try some sory of cammo type mod with my 600T.
sounds silly, and what your imagining is probably silly but i think it would turn out cool


----------



## TSegers

Can i haz acces to club?


----------



## MouSe-Gr

HI2ALL, I am from Belarus, this is my 600T:

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

some history modifications 600T


----------



## ranviper

Dang girl!


----------



## mxfreek09

MouSe-Gr, Very Nice!







The colors look amazing.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I would much rather see a Gigabyte UD5H there, way too much blue otherwise.


I have a UD3 and I will buy this case as soon as possible.


----------



## Killermod1

MouSe-Gr beutiful build love the color scheme


----------



## Sophath

Obviously not as cool as other people's build over here. I was actually planning on getting an matx case for mine, but i couldn't get the one i wanted. (Fractal Design Arc Mini). They aren't available in Canada for some reason. And i just happened to see these go on sale for 110$ with 5$ shipping, So i jumped on the deal and ordered it. I bought the mobo before actually deciding on the case. The h100 was the cheapest cooler i could get for the build. Didn't pay a cent for it.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

A question:

I will buy thise case with an H100. I will mount the radiator in the top with fans above it as exhaust. (Pull)

Does anyone know what to do with the rear fan? Intake? Exhaust? No rear fan at all? Like to have some ideas, thanks


----------



## kepiinskii

Fan controller came today xD
Think it looks pretty sweet actually, also fitted my new Corsair SP/AF 120's and with the SP's on my H80 on half speed its dropped my temps buy 1-2c (idle) ill never use full speed though as the push on the mesh is noisy as hell! (Have to cut that out sometime in the near future, along with the front fan mesh and roof mesh)
Any who, here's some pics











Need to get another Corsair AF (140) fan to replace this ^Xigmatek^ that looks out of place


Oh, also, I know its been mentioned quite a few time's (takes too long to sift through every post) but could someone recommend me a nice fan for the front? Not bothered about LED's but if the best has LED's then I would like white







(Also, if it needs some form of mod to fit it, I'm okay with that)


----------



## Sophath

Forgot to post a pic of mine.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> A question:
> I will buy thise case with an H100. I will mount the radiator in the top with fans above it as exhaust. (Pull)
> Does anyone know what to do with the rear fan? Intake? Exhaust? No rear fan at all? Like to have some ideas, thanks


It's really personal choice. If you have a filter you can use, you could make it intake. This would help make your overall pressure positive and pull in fresh air for your H100.

However, you could also use it as exhaust. You wouldn't need a filter but you may not get positive pressure. You could always try both and read your temperatures and base your decision on that.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Thanks! I will try it myself definetly, In my current case I have lots of dust piling up very quickly, so I may try positive air pressure this time.


----------



## Killermod1

Just in case you have not seen them here some pic *Bit Fenix Spectre Pro Fan Series* in 120mm,140mm,200mm and 230mm in white....

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34799
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34802
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34803


----------



## Killermod1

@Kepiinskii That looks sweet


----------



## SaucedtC

Yeah I was lookin into their new Pro fans. I was going to pick up a set of Corsair fans but these for some reason won me over. Maybe the numbers were better than the AF120's. Btw anyone know where I can pick up a good set of UV LED strips?


----------



## kepiinskii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> @Kepiinskii That looks sweet


Cheers


----------



## BKinn

Can I be in the club now....please? Anyway, I haven't looked through the tread to see if it's been done yet but I want to find a way to mount my H100 on the front with two 120's. I think that even if I bought 12mm thick fans for the push aspect on top, it still wouldn't clear my motherboard. And about that 850W... I have some stuff planned...


----------



## Patrikc8

Is this a good plan?

I own a 600T WE (since last year august) and I have been getting a bit bored of it so I decided to spruce things up a bit. I bought a GTX670 FTW and thought to clean up the cables by reassembling the whole rig.

Right now I have 4x120mm fans on the side panel but I want to view my rig so I was thinking of positioning 2 on the top and 2 in the front replacing the 200mm (I know half of one will be blocked off in the front). Hopefully this will silence the rig with the 200mm fans gone and the window panel blocking some noise.

I also want to put in the NZXT LED white strip but I dont know if it is 1M or 2M length, I think I've seen it a few times in some rigs when browsing.

Let me know what you think of this plan and if the GTX670 wont become too hot without dedicated fans blowing on it. Thanks


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED*

Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## Killermod1

2m goes around the rig perfectly believe me I made the mistake of getting the 1m and ended up using it to light my nzxt 200 mm fn series,,,


----------



## lilj

guys, imay the only one with a missed up side panel ?, my windowed side panel from the top right corner has extra aluminum/metal built to it or some thing which makes it hard to close, i actually have to give it a strong hit so that it looks into place, and the window makes alot of cracking noises when i play games, it dosnt bother me that much, is anyone dealing with the same problem i have here ?, or should i RMA it ?


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> guys, imay the only one with a missed up side panel ?, my windowed side panel from the top right corner has extra aluminum/metal built to it or some thing which makes it hard to close, i actually have to give it a strong hit so that it looks into place, and the window makes alot of cracking noises when i play games, it dosnt bother me that much, is anyone dealing with the same problem i have here ?, or should i RMA it ?


Sounds "normal" to me.

The top right hand corner of my side panel catches when I close it and so does every other 600T/SE I've come across.

As for the panel cracking when you play games does it sound like this -


----------



## lilj

yes the exact same sound, but not as much, and i do have the weird gap on the bottom left side of the side panel, i guess thats just the way they were made, your and mine are identical


----------



## .Griff.

If you take the side panel off and tighten up the screws holding the perspex/acrylic window in place it should help reduce the cracking noises. It certainly helped reduce mine.


----------



## lilj

Thanks, gonna try that right now : >

E:- i noticed right away that the overall cracking noise that the side panel makes when giving it a little flex got heavily reduced after tightening the screws on the window, thanks alot Griff







(REP)


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> Thanks, gonna try that right now : >
> E:- i noticed right away that the overall cracking noise that the side panel makes when giving it a little flex got heavily reduced after tightening the screws on the window, thanks alot Griff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (REP)


Glad it helped mate!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patrikc8*
> 
> I also want to put in the NZXT LED white strip but I dont know if it is 1M or 2M length, I think I've seen it a few times in some rigs when browsing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> 2m goes around the rig perfectly believe me I made the mistake of getting the 1m and ended up using it to light my nzxt 200 mm fn series,,,


Thanks to both of you, I cancelled my order on 2 Logisys cathode lights (was rather worried about them anyway, as I've read some about them shorting and frying) and ordered a 2m white LED set! Very happy.


----------



## TheUnit2G12

Hey guys,

Heres my new rig. Mostly Corsair products in here. Currently got a 8800GT in this until I can get a 690 in here. Had to sell my 580's just to get some of the dollars I am going to need to pay for this all. Worst comes to worst I will probably just get a pair of 6990's since I knew two people selling one each for $300 a piece. I got the Corsair H100 sitting in a box until I can get the extra Corsair fans I really want to pair with it.







Needs some extra attention and soon I will have all the fans matching but for now its a good start. 3930K Overclocked to a minor 4GHz on a Gigabyte G1 Assassin2 mobo but my temps are around 46 idle and 66 under load so the CM Hyper 212 Evo isnt doing so swell right now. It was a carry over from my 980x rig.

BTW the stick that came from my Assassin board was my 5 year olds idea so I will keep it on just for him .


----------



## Patrikc8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Thanks to both of you, I cancelled my order on 2 Logisys cathode lights (was rather worried about them anyway, as I've read some about them shorting and frying) and ordered a 2m white LED set! Very happy.


It seems to be the best method as NZXT have already sleeved it!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patrikc8*
> 
> It seems to be the best method as NZXT have already sleeved it!


Indeed - and the brightness + on/off regulators are a big plus!


----------



## OkanG

Hi guys

I'm all new here, and also a bit of a case-modding virgin, as my first desktop computer for almost 8 years is my "new" 600t SE. (I'm 18 years old now, and I've had the case for about 2-3 months now). I've been following this thread for a long time now, and I have been inspired to my damn bone! I'm currently on vacation, but this thread has recently woke the modding-devil inside of me (







), and I'm ready to go frigging nuts on my case as soon as i return from my vacation.

Although, I have a question about something. I would like to make kind of a headset-holder thing on the front of my case. I was thinking just a little hook or something similar which I can hang my headset on. I don't know why but the idea really draws my attention, and I really like the idea. I also have a white headset, so it would look sooooooooo porn at LAN-parties









EDIT: Well my question after this long story of mine is, how you would do it if you were to implement this in your own cases









Anyways, keep all the pictures coming! When i get all my major mods down and get my whole color-scheme going, I'll definitely put my rig up here too. Thank you so far for all the inspiration to all of you, this thread is godlike!

OkanG


----------



## djriful

Cracking noise is due to the heat up plastic to expand and I have no issues with Cold Cathode light.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm all new here, and also a bit of a case-modding virgin, as my first desktop computer for almost 8 years is my "new" 600t SE. (I'm 18 years old now, and I've had the case for about 2-3 months now). I've been following this thread for a long time now, and I have been inspired to my damn bone! I'm currently on vacation, but this thread has recently woke the modding-devil inside of me (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and I'm ready to go frigging nuts on my case as soon as i return from my vacation.
> Although, I have a question about something. I would like to make kind of a headset-holder thing on the front of my case. I was thinking just a little hook or something similar which I can hang my headset on. I don't know why but the idea really draws my attention, and I really like the idea. I also have a white headset, so it would look sooooooooo porn at LAN-parties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well my question after this long story of mine is, how you would do it if you were to implement this in your own cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, keep all the pictures coming! When i get all my major mods down and get my whole color-scheme going, I'll definitely put my rig up here too. Thank you so far for all the inspiration to all of you, this thread is godlike!
> OkanG


Did you install an optical drive? If so, that means you have a spare optical drive bay cover. Try looking around in hardware stores and see it you can find a nice looking, small coat hanger. The type you would screw to a wall.

Then look around for some white heat shrink tubing. I would use it over the hook to make it white to match your case. Try and mount it on your spare drive bay cover. That way you can experiment without risking damaging your case.

Just make sure you don't end up making it look like a willy or you'll get more than your share of wise cracks at your next LAN party.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Just make sure you don't end up making it look like a willy or you'll get more than your share of wise cracks at your next LAN party.


----------



## Mergatroid

Uh, thankyah

Thankyah very much....


----------



## JuliusCivilis

My new Corsair Graphite 600T SE will arrive tommorow. Excited!


----------



## OkanG

That seems like some good ideas, thanks! Although i saw someone use double-adhesive tape (?) and put the spare optical drive cover and actually put it back on, which seemed quite nice. The optical drive kind of ruins the front of the case, in my opinion. I'll definitely try this when I get home though! If i get it right the first time, I can always use the cover as i initially intended, by covering the optical drive with it. Do you think that something else would be good to experiment on? Something that isn't on the case. This way, I wouldn't have to risk my other "mini-project" by possible ruining the cover for the optical drive.

The "hook" for the headset doesn't have to be very big though. It's more than enough, if it reaches out about half an inch. I have a white Siberia V2. If you check the pictures of it, the top has to very thin bars, which i can hook them on. I think that hanging the headset with only one of those "bars" will be sufficient.

The coat-hanger is a nice idea though! Maybe I can find something white and minimalistic at some place like Ikea too.

I was planning on making the headset holder on the front grill somewhere though. Wouldn't it be a better idea to find some black heat tubing instead of white? That's my thought, but again. Gotta experiment. I can always cut the white one off with a scissor, if I don't like it









http://www.redcandy.co.uk/images/prod/umbra-flip-hook.jpg

It sure would be nice if I could find one of those. It doesn't have to be the whole thing, but just the metal thing which you kind of pull out. Would it be possible to implement something like that? I'm thinking it would be difficult to put the whole "pull-out" mechanism in there and actually make it work.


----------



## fester99

Maybe something like this could work

http://www.command.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/NACommand/Command/Products/Catalog/~/Command-Modern-Reflections-Brushed-Nickel-Small-Metal-Hook?N=5923296&rt=rud


----------



## Mergatroid

The idea @fester99 came up with looks pretty good. I really like the coat rack you found though. It would be perfect if you could cut a cover and get the hook to fit into the hole so you could push it in when not in use.

Another idea would be to use a wire coat hanger, cut the wire and bend it to fit into the holes in a cover. Two little hooks at the top that go inside the holes in the cover, and the bottom would just have a little area to keep it from moving.

Something like this:



I'm no artist, but perhaps someone who understands what I'm trying to get across could make a better picture?


----------



## Swag

Can I join?


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The idea @fester99 came up with looks pretty good. I really like the coat rack you found though. It would be perfect if you could cut a cover and get the hook to fit into the hole so you could push it in when not in use.
> Another idea would be to use a wire coat hanger, cut the wire and bend it to fit into the holes in a cover. Two little hooks at the top that go inside the holes in the cover, and the bottom would just have a little area to keep it from moving.
> Something like this:


I also had this idea i just don't know how sturdy those bay covers will be either. they lock in nice but if you put some pressure in the middle of it will it pop out easier?


----------



## OkanG

Yeah, nice idea from you Fester







I also like the idea with the wire coat hanger. I guess I wouldn't be damaging anything, since the wire goes into the holes, right?

I just got an idea. What if i got a hook big enough, so that i wouldn't have to look at the "block" thing from the coat hanger (assuming I get something that looks like the coat hanger i linked a picture from). I'm thinking that i could glue the coat-hanger from the inside, so that only the hook would be visible from the outside.

But if I don't damage anything from the cover of the drive-bay with the wire-option, I could always try that to begin with, and see how well it looks. This way I won't damage anything, if I'm not happy with the look of it.

Thanks for the illustration too, the amount of help and inspiration I'm getting from you guys is just immense!









EDIT: With the wire-option, I could always use some strong tape on the hooks you were talking about on the inside. It won't be visible on the inside anyways, so it probably won't look ghetto anyways









2. EDIT: About the drive bays popping out. I feel that mine are pretty hard to get out. I wouldn't say that the pressure of a headset would make them pop. I have to apply a fair amount of pressure to get them out. On the inside, they kind of clam onto the case, which makes them almost impossible to get out, without actually trying by pushing the clams inward from the inside.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Can't wait to get my Maximus V Formula to make my 600T look even better


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> I also had this idea i just don't know how sturdy those bay covers will be either. they lock in nice but if you put some pressure in the middle of it will it pop out easier?


I would suppose that would depend on how heavy your headphones are? My bay covers feel really sturdy to me though.

@OkanG
"I'm thinking that i could glue the coat-hanger from the inside, so that only the hook would be visible from the outside."

That's a pretty good idea. Another thing to think about, you may be able to get some people on ocn to give up a bay cover or two for experimentation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Can't wait to get my Maximus V Formula to make my 600T look even better


That looks like an awesome board. Can't wait to see how it turns out for you.


----------



## cliffahn

Well, I didn't realize there was a thread for this.. haha shows how little I've been on this forum...
BUT here I am, ready for some advice and criticism :]
Here's my proposal.

Well after much deliberation I've put together my vision, more or less, for this machine.

The parts are listed in my signature.

I plan to remove the 3.5 drive bay to improve airflow, and the heatsinks from one or more of the vengeance cards to facilitate the cpu cooler.
I'm going for the windforce since it will cool well, and it just looks awesome haha

Gonna use a 20pin to usb 3.0 adapter to connect the front 3.0 port to the mobo directly, opening up the rear ports and improving the aesthetics.

I went overkill on the PSU because I plan to use it for future builds, and to leave me limitless room to tweak and grow, because I do plan to at least sli in the fairly near future.

Slapping in two 128GB 830s in RAID 0 for the boot speed and photoshop and a few games, and using the re4 for everything else.

One 5.25 will be used for the 2 128s, and another for the re4.
Leaving me with two bays, contemplating putting in a fan controller or some random peripheral, and possibly a bluray drive in the future, but considering how little i use a drive nowadays, I might just forego that.

So the full parts list is as follows.
Corsair 600T White
Intel i5 3570K
Corsair Vengeance 32GB 1600 DDR3 Ram (4x8GB)
Samsung 830 128GB SSDs in RAID 0
Western Digital RE4 1TB for storage
Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce 2GB
Corsair AX1200 Gold
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 mobo

Possibly a Lamptron FC5 v2?

So I'd love to hear your opinions on this proposed build. The only parts I've ordered so far are the RAM and RE4

Some points I'd like to address..

Any mobo recommendations?
Any chance there might be a better solution to placing my ssds? other than the 5.25 bay i was considering just taping them somewhere but that's still up in the air.
and any CPU cooler recommendations? I'd love to be able to have a great cooler without having to mess with the RAM.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cliffahn*
> 
> Well, I didn't realize there was a thread for this.. haha shows how little I've been on this forum...
> BUT here I am, ready for some advice and criticism :]
> Here's my proposal.
> 
> Well after much deliberation I've put together my vision, more or less, for this machine.
> 
> The parts are listed in my signature.
> 
> I plan to remove the 3.5 drive bay to improve airflow, and the heatsinks from one or more of the vengeance cards to facilitate the cpu cooler.
> I'm going for the windforce since it will cool well, and it just looks awesome haha
> 
> Gonna use a 20pin to usb 3.0 adapter to connect the front 3.0 port to the mobo directly, opening up the rear ports and improving the aesthetics.
> 
> I went overkill on the PSU because I plan to use it for future builds, and to leave me limitless room to tweak and grow, because I do plan to at least sli in the fairly near future.
> 
> Slapping in two 128GB 830s in RAID 0 for the boot speed and photoshop and a few games, and using the re4 for everything else.
> 
> One 5.25 will be used for the 2 128s, and another for the re4.
> Leaving me with two bays, contemplating putting in a fan controller or some random peripheral, and possibly a bluray drive in the future, but considering how little i use a drive nowadays, I might just forego that.
> 
> So the full parts list is as follows.
> Corsair 600T White
> Intel i5 3570K
> Corsair Vengeance 32GB 1600 DDR3 Ram (4x8GB)
> Samsung 830 128GB SSDs in RAID 0
> Western Digital RE4 1TB for storage
> Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce 2GB
> Corsair AX1200 Gold
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4 mobo
> 
> Possibly a Lamptron FC5 v2?
> 
> So I'd love to hear your opinions on this proposed build. The only parts I've ordered so far are the RAM and RE4
> 
> Some points I'd like to address..
> 
> Any mobo recommendations?
> Any chance there might be a better solution to placing my ssds? other than the 5.25 bay i was considering just taping them somewhere but that's still up in the air.
> and any CPU cooler recommendations? I'd love to be able to have a great cooler without having to mess with the RAM.
> Thanks in advance!


Good processor
32GB is overkill so go for 16GB
1 256 SSD is better than 2 128GB and boot time is increased because of RAID screen
Corsair AX850 - 1000 is enough for a single or dual GPU system (1200 is overkill unless you have 3-4 GPUs and a crazy OC on each one)
Mobo is good, but I prefer Asus.


----------



## .Griff.

Can someone confirm the largest size fan that will fit into the rear of the 600T? Someone suggested a 140mm Spectre Pro would fit but I, perhaps wrongly, thought 120mm was the maximum.


----------



## twm.7

Hi guys,

I'm looking to paint my 600t with some grey paint (DuPont fleet code 44490 if I'm able to get some) and was wondering :
Should I sand any part of the case ? it seems to be overall plastic except for the side panels and I don't know anything about painting...

Thank your for your advice !


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Can someone confirm the largest size fan that will fit into the rear of the 600T? Someone suggested a 140mm Spectre Pro would fit but I, perhaps wrongly, thought 120mm was the maximum.


120mm is the maximum


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cliffahn*
> 
> Well, I didn't realize there was a thread for this.. haha shows how little I've been on this forum...
> BUT here I am, ready for some advice and criticism :]
> Here's my proposal.
> Well after much deliberation I've put together my vision, more or less, for this machine.
> ...
> Slapping in two 128GB 830s in RAID 0 for the boot speed and photoshop and a few games, and using the re4 for everything else.
> ...


Hi. I just wanted to ask about your SSDs you're planning to RAID. If they are SATA III SSDs, do you really think you will get any performance improvement from RAIDing two fast drives like that? I have two SATA II SSDs in RAID, and although my read performance really improved, my write performance decreased. Also, as far as I know, Intel RST still does not support TRIM on SSDs that are in a RAID (at least it didn't when I RAIDed my two SSDs, and I have not come across a version yet that says it supports TRIM on RAID). So, you have to leave your computer on at idle (I use the log-in screen) for hours to allow the SSDs to do garbage collection. I will do this once a month when I'm sleeping. Note that the boot time decreased more from the RAID than the RAID screen delays it. So, in my case it was an overall decrease in boot time. My ASUS mobo hiccups on the RAID sometimes though, and I end up having to reset it to get it to boot. That's about once in 25 boots.

Although I got a great read improvement when I implemented the RAID, they are only performing at about the level of an SATA III SSD for read (About 470 MB/s I think), but you should get about 500Mb/s from an SATA III SSD. On a new Windows 7 Installation, this should give you about a 14 second boot time (after POST) without any RAID needed at all.

Lol, I got into a big argument on a Microsoft Windows forum with a couple of guys telling me that RAIDing my SATA II SSDs would not be worthwhile. Even when I did it and proved to them that my read speeds almost doubled they still wouldn't believe. However, if I had of had SATA III drives in the first place, I don't think I would have RAIDed them because at 500MB/s, you really don't need any further speed boost. Theoretically, you may see your boot time go to maybe 8 or 10 seconds. I honestly don't think you'll notice much of a difference between RAIDing two SATA III SSDs and just using one by itself. Of course, if one drive fails you'll lose everything on both drives as well, but then again if you use a single drive and it fails, you still lose everything on that drive (thank goodness for backups).

Personally, I would just purchase a larger SATA III SSD and use it instead or RAIDing two such fast drives. If they were SATA II though then I would say go for it.

Either way you decide, you're system should still be real peppy...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twm.7*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm looking to paint my 600t with some grey paint (DuPont fleet code 44490 if I'm able to get some) and was wondering :
> Should I sand any part of the case ? it seems to be overall plastic except for the side panels and I don't know anything about painting...
> Thank your for your advice !


Good question. I know some people here do painting, I'll be interested to see what they say.

Here's something that may help you out a bit:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1188309/guide-to-painting-your-custom-pc-like-a-show-car-finish-dump-the-spray-cans

From that thread:

"If you are painting Plastic you will also need a can of this .(YOU MUST USE THIS ON PLASTIC) Adhesion Promoter :"



Edit:

I have painted white DVD burners (front bezel and the tray) using black enamel spray paint and it worked fine without any adhesion promoter. However, the guy in the thread really sounds like he knows what he's talking about. With a large plastic case, especially an expensive one, I think I would follow what he says.


----------



## cliffahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hi. I just wanted to ask about your SSDs you're planning to RAID. If they are SATA III SSDs, do you really think you will get any performance improvement from RAIDing two fast drives like that? I have two SATA II SSDs in RAID, and although my read performance really improved, my write performance decreased. Also, as far as I know, Intel RST still does not support TRIM on SSDs that are in a RAID (at least it didn't when I RAIDed my two SSDs, and I have not come across a version yet that says it supports TRIM on RAID). So, you have to leave your computer on at idle (I use the log-in screen) for hours to allow ...
> Lol, I got into a big argument on a Microsoft Windows forum with a couple of guys telling me that RAIDing my SATA II SSDs would not be worthwhile. Even when I did it and proved to them that my read speeds almost doubled they still wouldn't believe. However, if I had of had SATA III drives in the first place, I don't think I would have RAIDed them because at 500MB/s, you really don't need any further speed boost. Theoretically, you may see your boot time go to maybe 8 or 10 seconds. I honestly don't think you'll notice much of a difference between RAIDing two SATA III SSDs and just using one by itself. Of course, if one drive fails you'll lose everything on both drives as well, but then again if you use a single drive and it fails, you still lose everything on that drive (thank goodness for backups).
> Personally, I would just purchase a larger SATA III SSD and use it instead or RAIDing two such fast drives. If they were SATA II though then I would say go for it.
> Either way you decide, you're system should still be real peppy...


well I have a friend who raid 0'd 2 vertex 3s.. and his benchmark really made me want to try it out as well aha


But the risk of failure is definitely huge. Honestly though, even with just an SSD running, the speed will be more than enough haha, I just wanted a monster.

Great advice and personal experiences, definitely helps.

maybe I'll RAID 1 two drives for safety..

But moving on from that... I am probably going to go with the ax850 gold, as swag suggested, but don't most psus only output about 80% of their stated? I remember reading that somewhere... can't recall where off the top of my head though.

And as for the mobo, the ASRock z77 Extreme 6.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cliffahn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hi. I just wanted to ask about your SSDs you're planning to RAID. If they are SATA III SSDs, do you really think you will get any performance improvement from RAIDing two fast drives like that? I have two SATA II SSDs in RAID, and although my read performance really improved, my write performance decreased. Also, as far as I know, Intel RST still does not support TRIM on SSDs that are in a RAID (at least it didn't when I RAIDed my two SSDs, and I have not come across a version yet that says it supports TRIM on RAID). So, you have to leave your computer on at idle (I use the log-in screen) for hours to allow ...
> Lol, I got into a big argument on a Microsoft Windows forum with a couple of guys telling me that RAIDing my SATA II SSDs would not be worthwhile. Even when I did it and proved to them that my read speeds almost doubled they still wouldn't believe. However, if I had of had SATA III drives in the first place, I don't think I would have RAIDed them because at 500MB/s, you really don't need any further speed boost. Theoretically, you may see your boot time go to maybe 8 or 10 seconds. I honestly don't think you'll notice much of a difference between RAIDing two SATA III SSDs and just using one by itself. Of course, if one drive fails you'll lose everything on both drives as well, but then again if you use a single drive and it fails, you still lose everything on that drive (thank goodness for backups).
> Personally, I would just purchase a larger SATA III SSD and use it instead or RAIDing two such fast drives. If they were SATA II though then I would say go for it.
> Either way you decide, you're system should still be real peppy...
> 
> 
> 
> well I have a friend who raid 0'd 2 vertex 3s.. and his benchmark really made me want to try it out as well aha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the risk of failure is definitely huge. Honestly though, even with just an SSD running, the speed will be more than enough haha, I just wanted a monster.
> 
> Great advice and personal experiences, definitely helps.
> 
> maybe I'll RAID 1 two drives for safety..
> 
> But moving on from that... I am probably going to go with the ax850 gold, as swag suggested, but don't most psus only output about 80% of their stated? I remember reading that somewhere... can't recall where off the top of my head though.
> 
> And as for the mobo, the ASRock z77 Extreme 6.
Click to expand...

On regular usage is pointless unless you're doing films or just for the benchmark numbers. To me it's a waste.


----------



## cliffahn

ah okay, another question. Managed to find the CPU Cooler clearance on this site
http://uk.hardware.info/productinfo/120116/corsair-graphite-600t-white#tab:specifications
And it says18 cm.
Anyone have any experience with setting up a thermalright archon in this case?


----------



## wickedout

Still loving this case! It's remarkable. Doesn't collect much dust either. Loving my rig even more. I'm pretty damn happy with it.


----------



## .Griff.

I'm considering get a 200mm Spectre Pro for the front of my 600T but I'm concerned whether it will fit or not without retrofitting it.

I'm sure there must be some 600T owners in this thread that has used Spectre Pro's in their cases so can they confirm how easy it is to fit them?


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I'm considering get a 200mm Spectre Pro for the front of my 600T but I'm concerned whether it will fit or not without retrofitting it.
> I'm sure there must be some 600T owners in this thread that has used Spectre Pro's in their cases so can they confirm how easy it is to fit them?


Have a look at this one here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/5840#post_17009898

There is a 140mm fan as rear exhaust. There is also a 200mm Spectre Pro. Fits perfectly. As far as I know you can't have the HDD cage right behind the fan. But you could move it next to the PSU.


----------



## .Griff.

Thanks for that woomba.

Did you have to drill additional holes to mount the 140mm?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I'm considering get a 200mm Spectre Pro for the front of my 600T but I'm concerned whether it will fit or not without retrofitting it.
> I'm sure there must be some 600T owners in this thread that has used Spectre Pro's in their cases so can they confirm how easy it is to fit them?


I've got a 200mm Spectre Pro fan mounted in the front which didn't need any modifications. The HDD tray even fits, it's just really tight. You'll find that the Spectre Pro mounted on the front will eliminate the horrible whine that the stock fan emits. I can post a picture of the front fan if you wish.


----------



## woomba

Nope, I just had to fiddle a little but it's pretty easy to mount it.


----------



## KaiotEch

Hey guys please help me! Will I be a stupid (of the year) if i change to Bitfenix Prodigy? Since I saw that I love it. Thanks


----------



## lilj

not really stupid but why move from 600t to something much smaller


----------



## KaiotEch

Nowadays I search a little/compact things in all, and 600T is boring for me







I'm searching a new.

So what is your advice?


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I've got a 200mm Spectre Pro fan mounted in the front which didn't need any modifications. The HDD tray even fits, it's just really tight. You'll find that the Spectre Pro mounted on the front will eliminate the horrible whine that the stock fan emits. I can post a picture of the front fan if you wish.


A photo of the front would be great if that's ok.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Nowadays I search a little/compact things in all, and 600T is boring for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm searching a new.
> So what is your advice?


Well this is the 600T 'lovers' topic, so not the best place to ask for another case.....


----------



## KaiotEch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Well this is the 600T 'lovers' topic, so not the best place to ask for another case.....


You're right!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cliffahn*
> 
> well I have a friend who raid 0'd 2 vertex 3s.. and his benchmark really made me want to try it out as well aha
> But the risk of failure is definitely huge. Honestly though, even with just an SSD running, the speed will be more than enough haha, I just wanted a monster.
> Great advice and personal experiences, definitely helps.
> maybe I'll RAID 1 two drives for safety..
> But moving on from that... I am probably going to go with the ax850 gold, as swag suggested, but don't most psus only output about 80% of their stated? I remember reading that somewhere... can't recall where off the top of my head though.
> And as for the mobo, the ASRock z77 Extreme 6.


I just retested my SSDs and their performance has deteriorated further. I have a feeling they are not properly performing their garbage collection. My read speed as dropped from 470MB/s to 385MB/s and write is even worse. I'm thinking about backing up my volumes and reinstalling the drives as normal drives instead of a RAID. If Intel RST supported TRIM in RAID it might not be a problem.

The AX850 should be fine for your build. I'm using an AX750 with two HD6970 cards and a 1GHz overclock on my i5 and it's handling it like a champ. My system is the most stable system I have ever owned.

Just keep an eye on your SSD speeds. I suppose as long as they don't drop below single drive speeds you're still getting a net gain. I'm going to look around for a newer version of RST. I think I'll leave my system on at idle for a good 20 hours on Sunday night and see if I can get the garbage collection working.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> On regular usage is pointless unless you're doing films or just for the benchmark numbers. To me it's a waste.


A waste of what? He still gets full capacity, so it's not causing any harm. Personally, I wouldn't bother RAIDing two SATA III SSDs because they are already so fast, but it's not wasting anything.


----------



## fester99

Does a raid system cause any more writes/reads than a non raid system? if not i see no harm in raiding your ssd but with the ssd decay i try to save as much read/writes as possible.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> Does a raid system cause any more writes/reads than a non raid system? if not i see no harm in raiding your ssd but with the ssd decay i try to save as much read/writes as possible.


I think I read that running a raid setup on a pair of SSD's will disable TRIM support so unless its really necessary Im not sure its worth the hastle. I havent run raid though on a SSD so cant say for sure if its true


----------



## OkanG

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro#specs

Im thinking about going all Spectre Pro-nuts on my case. Does anyone have experience with these on this case? I'm thinking 2x120mm for the top, replace the back fan with a 120mm and the front with the 200mm edition.

I have two questions: Would a 140mm fit in the back without any modding? And the same goes with the 230mm in the front. How much effort does it take to fit the 230mm in the front? The 230mm seems to be a lot better than the 200mm. I'm thinking performance AND noise-wise.


----------



## daemonos

Can a True Spirit 140 fit in to the case? Trying to decide between that an a havik 140.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Is it worth putting a fan or two on the side? I currently use the default configuration but replaced the top 200mm fan with two 120mm exhaust and also added two fans as intake on the side.


----------



## Corsus

Has anyone tried to mount 2 x 120mm fans on the inside of the hard drive cages? I have both the cages on top of each other because I like how that looks.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Have a look at this one here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/5840#post_17009898
> There is a 140mm fan as rear exhaust. There is also a 200mm Spectre Pro. Fits perfectly. As far as I know you can't have the HDD cage right behind the fan. But you could move it next to the PSU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> A photo of the front would be great if that's ok.


No modifications are necessary as the HDD cage fits behind the fan. Just requires some effort as it's a tight fit.

See post with my Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm:
http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/6380#post_17269693


----------



## .Griff.

Thanks for the confirmation dev1ance. I'm going to order a Spectre Pro now.

EDIT - Order placed!









Quote:


> BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm White LED - Black £12.49


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> Does a raid system cause any more writes/reads than a non raid system? if not i see no harm in raiding your ssd but with the ssd decay i try to save as much read/writes as possible.


Not unless your SSD sectors have all been used up (which they should not be if the system has been allowed to garbage collect).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I think I read that running a raid setup on a pair of SSD's will disable TRIM support so unless its really necessary Im not sure its worth the hastle. I havent run raid though on a SSD so cant say for sure if its true


As I have mentioned a couple of times in the last page or two, Intel Rapid Storage Technology (RST) and associated drivers do not support TRIM in RAID. Apparently this has something to do with the devices using a SCSI driver and TRIM commands not being able to pass through the SCSI driver when set up as a RAID.

However, SSDs have garbage collection routines built into the drives. If left idle long enough, the GC routine will become active and do basically the same thing TRIM does, however it does take longer than TRIM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*
> 
> Is it worth putting a fan or two on the side? I currently use the default configuration but replaced the top 200mm fan with two 120mm exhaust and also added two fans as intake on the side.


If your not happy with your temps, then adding fans to the side mesh will help. You may want to consider some type of dust filter if using them as intake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsus*
> 
> Has anyone tried to mount 2 x 120mm fans on the inside of the hard drive cages? I have both the cages on top of each other because I like how that looks.


I had two fans set up but I was only using one hard drive cage. I found that the bottom fan was just making my hard drive and ssd dusty. Considering how much the drive cages blocked the fan, and that I didn't get any temp differences when I turned it up or down, I just removed it. I still have the top one, but no top cage.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Two more questions:

1. Is it better to use the default top 200mm fan as exhaust or two 120mm fans?
2. If I get two dust filters for the side fans how do they mount? Outside of the metal grating? Inside of the metal grating?


----------



## TechnicsFX

Very important for me, pls pm me to..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Anyone know of anyone with .dwg autocad files for making an all acrylic side panel window for the 600t? I would be willing to pay for the design. PM me please


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechnicsFX*
> 
> Very important for me, pls pm me to..


The user Balanar made a CAD file, but I don't think he is willing to sell it publicly. He will however possibly be willing to use his file to make you one! and Ship it to you.

I went the DIY route and I am so glad I did, cost about $50 and I can honestly say I love my custom side panel, looks so freakin' sweet!

Good luck bro


----------



## Branish

Sorry Griff, I just got around to taking photos but it seems I was beaten to it. Oh well I'm just glad you got your answer. You'll love that fan as it looks great and moves quite a bit more air than the stock fan.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Sorry Griff, I just got around to taking photos but it seems I was beaten to it. Oh well I'm just glad you got your answer. You'll love that fan as it looks great and moves quite a bit more air than the stock fan.


No worries mate. The fan was posted today so I should have it installed tomorrow


----------



## wrecx

Hi all, I recently picked up this case and I'm having trouble finding a part. I'm looking for the little push to close latches on the front filte. I can't figure out what it's actual part name is, and I tried various parts sources like Mcmaster Carr that usually have those odd parts.

I want to make another grill for the drive bays to have the same style push to release grill, but to cover all of the bays and replace the single slots. This will cover one of those 4 in 3 bay conversions with the fan for mounting your hard drives.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Just got my Maximus V Formula, which is E-ATX. Temporarily installed in my 600T. Notice how it only covers about 2cm of grommet


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*
> 
> Two more questions:
> 1. Is it better to use the default top 200mm fan as exhaust or two 120mm fans?
> 2. If I get two dust filters for the side fans how do they mount? Outside of the metal grating? Inside of the metal grating?


1: Depends on your temps. The 200mm fan works fine imo, as long as you're not getting any noise issue that some people seem to have. 2 x 120mm fans is good as well.
2: The single 120mm filters will mount on the outside using the same screws. You can make a filter from pantyhose and mount it between the mesh and the fan, or you can purchase DEMCiflex filters that attach magnetically over the outside of the mesh. It's as large as the entire mesh is.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14346/ffi-88/DEMCiflex_Corsair_600T_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_4_Piece.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechnicsFX*
> 
> Very important for me, pls pm me to..


No CAD file, but this might help you some:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/3230#post_14954244
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrecx*
> 
> Hi all, I recently picked up this case and I'm having trouble finding a part. I'm looking for the little push to close latches on the front filte. I can't figure out what it's actual part name is, and I tried various parts sources like Mcmaster Carr that usually have those odd parts.
> I want to make another grill for the drive bays to have the same style push to release grill, but to cover all of the bays and replace the single slots. This will cover one of those 4 in 3 bay conversions with the fan for mounting your hard drives.
> Any help would be much appreciated.


How about this:

http://www.aboveboardelectronics.com/southco/pdf/3-2-3-1.htm


----------



## drunkenvalley

Well, derp. Finished my 600T build more or less. Gotta drain the loop to install my pump into what's essentially a padded box though, if I can be arsed.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4466106


----------



## wrecx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> How about this:
> http://www.aboveboardelectronics.com/southco/pdf/3-2-3-1.htm


That looks pretty close I'll grab a few and give it a try. I even looked at the southco site earlier and never saw that pdf >.>


----------



## rgrwng

Updated a bit of mine:


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> Updated a bit of mine:


Hello Kitty...


----------



## cliffahn

http://www.overclock.net/t/1288930/corsair-600t-build
Could I perhaps be added? :]

Basically done, just need my RAM and re4 to arrive.


----------



## protzman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> Updated a bit of mine:






You are female?

if so, that is legit.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> Updated a bit of mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You have a monster PSU for that system, and my motto being "Go big or Go home", I approve









I also approve the hello kitty, male or female, you are the one that gets to stare at its awesomeness all day, amirite?


----------



## Swag

I wish I could afford the AX1200, but I can barely afford the AX850. ):


----------



## rgrwng

i ate once a day for 3 months to save for it. i still eat once a day, but i got the power i need.

i also have the hello kitty emblem on the front grill - looks tackier than the window sticker, though - might remove it some time.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> i ate once a day for 3 months to save for it. i still eat once a day, but i got the power i need.
> i also have the hello kitty emblem on the front grill - looks tackier than the window sticker, though - might remove it some time.


I feel for ya.

I ate KD for about a year to afford a few computer upgrades. I can't even look at the stuff any more without heaving.


----------



## djriful

I want AX Digital one... but I have HX750 here already. I don't want another piece of component sit in my closet for months.


----------



## Swag

What's a digital one? Not too familiar with PSU terms.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What's a digital one? Not too familiar with PSU terms.


http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/ax-series-power-supply-units/ax1200i-digital-atx-power-supply-1200-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu.html


----------



## Swag

Ok, got it. I think I'll stick with the normal one. It doesn't seem like I'll be needing that monitoring thing unless it's about $10 more or something.


----------



## .Griff.

My 200mm Spectre Pro arrived this morning and went in without any fuss at all. Thanks to all who convinced me it would fit.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> My 200mm Spectre Pro arrived this morning and went in without any fuss at all. Thanks to all who convinced me it would fit.


Please tell us (or at least me :3) how it is in this case. I wanted it too for the front, but they didn't have it in stock where I ordered some other stuff for my case. So I just decided to keep my Megaflow 200 in the front for now. Would love to know how the fans turns out for you! (lol pun)


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> My 200mm Spectre Pro arrived this morning and went in without any fuss at all. Thanks to all who convinced me it would fit.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> My 200mm Spectre Pro arrived this morning and went in without any fuss at all. Thanks to all who convinced me it would fit.


These fans are available to me locally, and they have my colour as well. I think, even though I did a pretty cool LED mod on the 166cfm NZXT fan, I will pick up one of the Spectre Pro fans and install it this weekend. I really like the look, they seem quieter, and they're only 20 CFM lower than the NZXT is. Plus, I will be able to reinstall my other drive cage that I didn't mod. Does anyone know the lowest RPM these fans can do?

Glad all you guys tested it out for me....









I wish they made 120mm PWM fans. Also too bad all their 120mm fans have such low static pressure.


----------



## Sakura Siri

Wanted to do something with the empty bays I had so I got this:





wanted it mainly for the fan, which is kind of weak, i ordered the twin pack of corsair high performance fans, those will be here tomorrow, going to put one as a replacement exhaust and the other in the place of the stock cooler master fan.

going to buy replacement front mesh piece at some point this weekend. I messed that one up a bit


----------



## Swag

I put 2 Corsair fans on my Evo, it was a bit tricky but it worked.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakura Siri*
> 
> Wanted to do something with the empty bays I had so I got this:
> 
> wanted it mainly for the fan, which is kind of weak, i ordered the twin pack of corsair high performance fans, those will be here tomorrow, going to put one as a replacement exhaust and the other in the place of the stock cooler master fan.
> going to buy replacement front mesh piece at some point this weekend. I messed that one up a bit


That looks pretty sweet man. You know, I bet a corsair sticker would fit right over top of that cooler master logo....lol...Really though, that's a different look. I like it. I bet if you painted the cross piece white to match the case, it would really look great.

Lol, I mentioned 120mm PWM fans earlier. I was poking around at my local Memory Express today when I picked up the Spectre Pro 200mm fan. When I got home, I was looking at the new stuff listed on their site, and I came across this fan:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX40631

Multi colour LEDs, 6 effects, 63.91 CFM, Static Pressure 2.18 mm-H2O (not bad), Noise 25 dBA (pretty good) and they're 4 pin PWM. Apparently they have them in stock and I missed them when I was in the store. I think I'll nab a couple and try them on my H100. A little pricy at about $20 each though. Even if I decide they don't perform well enough for the H100, I can always use them as case fans.

Um, I know a lot of people don't like lighting in their cases and fans but....wow..yeah, I think I'll pick a couple of these up tomorrow....


----------



## OkanG

Hi guys. Been lurking here a lot. I've had the 600t for quite some time now. The hardest thing for me to do was to actually take pictures. So I thought that today would be a nice idea to do just that because:

TADA!










Removing the intestines of the box!


Taking out the inside of the intestines. I like to call it intestineception! Didn't think it would be this small either actually!


How my case looks now! The daylight makes the lights look weak though, but they're really nice! There is also a button which allows me to adjust the light from 1 to 3. I believe this is the weakest option.


Where two of the Spectre Pro 120mm's go. When i put the top on, it barely touches it and kinda makes a little noise though. I'll get back to that whenever I feel like it. Now I either take the top off while using it, or just keep it on. It's not much, but still SOME noise








The third one is used for the back.


Before

After

Not much difference when looking from that angle, but I just wanted to show where I compute!








And yes, I really want a new desk, as this is just a tad too small. I want a new desk, where I can put my case on it as well, and still have adequate room for peripherals + more! Gotta show that beauty when I can! And I'm a big guy, so I need a new desk soon!









As a conclusion of my mini-project today, I hope you'll let me join the club







I'm not done with it yet though, I still have lots of ideas!


----------



## qualitypro

Count me in too!!! LOVE THIS CASE!!!


----------



## protzman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hi guys. Been lurking here a lot. I've had the 600t for quite some time now. The hardest thing for me to do was to actually take pictures. So I thought that today would be a nice idea to do just that because:
> 
> TADA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removing the intestines of the box!
> 
> Taking out the inside of the intestines. I like to call it intestineception! Didn't think it would be this small either actually!
> 
> How my case looks now! The daylight makes the lights look weak though, but they're really nice! There is also a button which allows me to adjust the light from 1 to 3. I believe this is the weakest option.
> 
> Where two of the Spectre Pro 120mm's go. When i put the top on, it barely touches it and kinda makes a little noise though. I'll get back to that whenever I feel like it. Now I either take the top off while using it, or just keep it on. It's not much, but still SOME noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third one is used for the back.
> 
> Before
> 
> After
> Not much difference when looking from that angle, but I just wanted to show where I compute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I really want a new desk, as this is just a tad too small. I want a new desk, where I can put my case on it as well, and still have adequate room for peripherals + more! Gotta show that beauty when I can! And I'm a big guy, so I need a new desk soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a conclusion of my mini-project today, I hope you'll let me join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not done with it yet though, I still have lots of ideas!






looks good m8, welcome. Gotta pretty b.a. setup you've been keeping from us


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> looks good m8, welcome. Gotta pretty b.a. setup you've been keeping from us


Yea, well. I wanted at least some kind of hardware in it which wasn't standard. So I was just waiting for my lights, fans and what not. Much better than just looking at a completely stock case, even though my case is not THAT special.

Yet


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hi guys. Been lurking here a lot. I've had the 600t for quite some time now. The hardest thing for me to do was to actually take pictures. So I thought that today would be a nice idea to do just that because:
> 
> TADA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removing the intestines of the box!
> 
> Taking out the inside of the intestines. I like to call it intestineception! Didn't think it would be this small either actually!
> 
> How my case looks now! The daylight makes the lights look weak though, but they're really nice! There is also a button which allows me to adjust the light from 1 to 3. I believe this is the weakest option.
> 
> Where two of the Spectre Pro 120mm's go. When i put the top on, it barely touches it and kinda makes a little noise though. I'll get back to that whenever I feel like it. Now I either take the top off while using it, or just keep it on. It's not much, but still SOME noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third one is used for the back.
> 
> Before
> 
> After
> Not much difference when looking from that angle, but I just wanted to show where I compute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I really want a new desk, as this is just a tad too small. I want a new desk, where I can put my case on it as well, and still have adequate room for peripherals + more! Gotta show that beauty when I can! And I'm a big guy, so I need a new desk soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a conclusion of my mini-project today, I hope you'll let me join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not done with it yet though, I still have lots of ideas!






Same case, keyboard, headset, CPU cooler, same color lighting.







Nice!


----------



## Sakura Siri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sakura Siri*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to do something with the empty bays I had so I got this:
> 
> 
> wanted it mainly for the fan, which is kind of weak, i ordered the twin pack of corsair high performance fans, those will be here tomorrow, going to put one as a replacement exhaust and the other in the place of the stock cooler master fan.
> going to buy replacement front mesh piece at some point this weekend. I messed that one up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks pretty sweet man. You know, I bet a corsair sticker would fit right over top of that cooler master logo....lol...Really though, that's a different look. I like it. I bet if you painted the cross piece white to match the case, it would really look great.
> 
> Lol, I mentioned 120mm PWM fans earlier. I was poking around at my local Memory Express today when I picked up the Spectre Pro 200mm fan. When I got home, I was looking at the new stuff listed on their site, and I came across this fan:
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX40631
> 
> Multi colour LEDs, 6 effects, 63.91 CFM, Static Pressure 2.18 mm-H2O (not bad), Noise 25 dBA (pretty good) and they're 4 pin PWM. Apparently they have them in stock and I missed them when I was in the store. I think I'll nab a couple and try them on my H100. A little pricy at about $20 each though. Even if I decide they don't perform well enough for the H100, I can always use them as case fans.
> Um, I know a lot of people don't like lighting in their cases and fans but....wow..yeah, I think I'll pick a couple of these up tomorrow....
Click to expand...

Thanks, I might look for something to cover the cooler master logo, maybe some white carbon fiber could look cool across that piece.

I like lighting in my case, not so much in the fans though. I always hear about spectre fans in the front of this case and I might have bought the wrong one because the fan i got won't mount properly.


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> Where two of the Spectre Pro 120mm's go. When i put the top on, it barely touches it and kinda makes a little noise though. I'll get back to that whenever I feel like it. Now I either take the top off while using it, or just keep it on. It's not much, but still SOME noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third one is used for the back.


If you remove some of the black plastic from the top of the removable grill it will eliminate the noise you are having there are pics here in this thread i will see if i can find one for you.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> If you remove some of the black plastic from the top of the removable grill it will eliminate the noise you are having there are pics here in this thread i will see if i can find one for you.


I actually thought of that myself, and had a friend give me the idea too. Thanks for the input! I guess i could do it with one of those metal things that you round edges with, right? You know, the kind of tool that comes in flat and round shapes. I'm thinking it's easier than cutting it out.

We were wondering whether the grill would still be durable enough for the mest would not be ruined, but I guess that wont be a problem, right?


----------



## DaMiTzLiN

Not the best shot, but here's the insides.
Going to replace the front fan with a cm megaflow, and the top one with 2 AF120's.


----------



## Mergatroid

So I picked up those Lepa Casino fans.

They're sweet case fans, but I wouldn't recommend using them on a rad unless you are not overclocking. My temps went up significantly. I guess I sort of expected that, but I was under the impression that the Scythe Slipstream fans I was using were just case fans and didn't have much static pressure. I was really using them because they are PWM fans. They have the smaller blades of a case fan, but even so they are capable of moving a lot of air (110 CFM) so they couldn't be all that bad.

I did before and after temp checks before replacing the H100 fans, and this is what I found:

 

I had my system set up so my hottest core would just touch 73c while I was torturing the CPU using Intel Burn Test. In this screen shot you can see the hottest core is hitting 79c, and I saw it hit 81c once while the test was running.

So my choices are to decrease the oc a little or go back to my original fans. I think I will likely go back to the Scythe fans on the H100, but possibly use these hippy fans as case fans.

Here's the complete scoop:


----------



## Gretschi

Hope i can join the club


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gretschi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope i can join the club


*

Wow, that is a badass case! I was thinking of going red on my 600t SE too, but I guess I had to choose blue because of my keyboard and the availability of red eyecandy at that moment









That looks like exactly how I would want my case, if I went with a red theme


----------



## Gretschi

Thanks !


----------



## fester99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I actually thought of that myself, and had a friend give me the idea too. Thanks for the input! I guess i could do it with one of those metal things that you round edges with, right? You know, the kind of tool that comes in flat and round shapes. I'm thinking it's easier than cutting it out.
> We were wondering whether the grill would still be durable enough for the mest would not be ruined, but I guess that wont be a problem, right?


I have not done this mod yet as i have been lazy but the method i have heard works best is a hot knife, a product like this http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200419195_200419195?cm_mmc=Google-pla-_-Hand%20Tools-_-Cutters-_-159451&ci_sku=159451&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}
or simply a knife heated with fire. Even a putty knife like these should work 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> First, well can't really call it a mod, it's more of an obvious alteration every owner of this case should do..
> 
> Removed the plastic supports on the top mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing to do, modify the fan controller to control how many LED's are turned on per fan. Plus, need a fan controller, NZXT Sentry is alright but.. too big.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fester99*
> 
> I have not done this mod yet as i have been lazy but the method i have heard works best is a hot knife, a product like this http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200419195_200419195?cm_mmc=Google-pla-_-Hand%20Tools-_-Cutters-_-159451&ci_sku=159451&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}
> or simply a knife heated with fire. Even a putty knife like these should work
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll try that some time soon, thanks for the idea! +Repped


----------



## .Griff.

I've still got the original 200mm Corsair fan in the top so would I see any benefit by removing the plastic framework from the top cover/mesh?


----------



## Mergatroid

Perhaps a slight reduction in noise. You would get more benefit by removing the metal mesh in the top but that's a bigger mod not everyone is into doing.


----------



## Car17

How do you guys like my window mod, I'm not the first or by far the best but what a better looking window then before.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys like my window mod, I'm not the first or by far the best but what a better looking window then before.


That thing looks sexy, did you do it by yourself? I like how the curves are and you get to see everything.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That thing looks sexy, did you do it by yourself? I like how the curves are and you get to see everything.


I did it with a dremel, and lots of patience. Thanks for the post. I used A cut off disc, and Plexi from the local Lowes, and U channel molding found on ebay.


----------



## Swag

You use the original side panel right?


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You use the original side panel right?


I bought the window panel from Corsair, then on here I saw some other people modding the windows and decide to take the challenge to create something awesome. This case is sexy but your not able to look inside very well with the stock cut outs. SO I took a dremel and some acrylic and double sided tape and got er done.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1217928/corsair-600t-first-attempt

thats the link that I followed, I dont think hes active anymore though. never replied back.


----------



## qualitypro

some pics..

some these rigs above are awesome ^ ^ ^*

Posting videos of my 600T rig in operation with "thermaltake Level 10 GTS external usb expansion case".

I didn't want to ruin the look of the case with optical drives so am using external expansion. Also, less heat and better airflow.

The only drives going into this box are ssd's...everything else will be sata over usb 3.0 bus external.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys like my window mod, I'm not the first or by far the best but what a better looking window then before.


That's pretty sweet man. Good job.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> 
> How do you guys like my window mod, I'm not the first or by far the best but what a better looking window then before.


Lookin' good man! I did my own window mod too a while back. Looks so much better than stock, and truly wasnt that hard to make! Good job










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> I bought the window panel from Corsair, then on here I saw some other people modding the windows and decide to take the challenge to create something awesome. This case is sexy but your not able to look inside very well with the stock cut outs. SO I took a dremel and some acrylic and double sided tape and got er done.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1217928/corsair-600t-first-attempt
> thats the link that I followed, I dont think hes active anymore though. never replied back.


I had a long post somewhere on here a while back on the steps and tips that I did mine with, but I must confess - my inspiration came from the same user! Either way, good job.

I also did the same window mod for my fiancees Antec 900 project.


----------



## Sir_Gawain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gretschi*
> 
> 
> Hope i can join the club


Where did you tuck the power cable for your H80 pump? Also, where did you route the two fan cables off the radiator?


----------



## Gretschi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir_Gawain*
> 
> Where did you tuck the power cable for your H80 pump? Also, where did you route the two fan cables off the radiator?


1. H60









2. I tucked the pump power cable to my Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller and the radiator fans too.

My Pump was running at 4200 rpm and made some ugly noise when it was connected to the motherboard. So i decided to use a fan controller. Now its running about 3600 rpms and its very silent

To route the fan power cables i used the hole for the 8pin connector


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Lookin' good man! I did my own window mod too a while back. Looks so much better than stock, and truly wasnt that hard to make! Good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a long post somewhere on here a while back on the steps and tips that I did mine with, but I must confess - my inspiration came from the same user! Either way, good job.
> I also did the same window mod for my fiancees Antec 900 project.
> 
> Nice job, They both look awesome, its sad that I spent 30$ for the windowed version from Corsair!!! But well worth the inspiration to get the job done. *Hello!! I am a mod'der and I like to mod things!*


----------



## Sir_Gawain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gretschi*
> 
> 1. H60


Oh ya lol *** was I thinking?!?


----------



## qualitypro

Does anyone with 100% modular power know how to hide the case usb header cables? Is there a set of adapters for the case that will give my cables the colors I'm looking for?

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Bloodbath

Hey guys I just put the finishing touches to my 600T that I've had for a while but just keep upgrading what do you all think
Damn I really need to clean that fan filter
Hey does this mean I'm in the club now?


----------



## .Griff.

You have the same problem as me. An extended length PSU which means the HDD cage won't fit into the allocated space properly and looks slightly awkward just sitting there.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> You have the same problem as me. An extended length PSU which means the HDD cage won't fit into the allocated space properly and looks slightly awkward just sitting there.


yeah I know but what can you do! It was alright before I put in the extra cables for the third 680.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I have been looking at this case for a couple of days, see alot of people with the white braided cables - what ones do i need too buy?

Guessing this is the Power cable one : http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CM-007-NX
This for the GPU (Need 2 right?) : http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-072-NX

Any others that i might have missed?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CB-010-NX would be an option as well


----------



## .Griff.

Your second link isn't for a GPU, it's an 8pin motherboard (EPS12V) cable.

For the GPU you'll want a couple of these - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CM-009-NX&groupid=701&catid=1428&subcat=1689

Bitfenix also do some nice prebraided cables.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Your second link isn't for a GPU, it's an 8pin motherboard (EPS12V) cable.
> For the GPU you'll want a couple of these - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CM-009-NX&groupid=701&catid=1428&subcat=1689
> Bitfenix also do some nice prebraided cables.


Thanks, did have a feeling something was wrong with it couldnt think what - now i know haha


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Hey guys I just put the finishing touches to my 600T that I've had for a while but just keep upgrading what do you all think
> 
> Damn I really need to clean that fan filter
> Hey does this mean I'm in the club now?


Nice build, quick question...
The gtx680's suck air into themselves and then force that hot air out the back of the case, so by putting those side panel fans right by the 3 cards, it kinda seems like they are battling for air. Unless i am mistaken, you might want those side fans to draw cool air into the case, and then the cards are right there to force it all out the back.








You might already have it set up this way, i dunno!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Nice build, quick question...
> The gtx680's suck air into themselves and then force that hot air out the back of the case, so by putting those side panel fans right by the 3 cards, it kinda seems like they are battling for air. Unless i am mistaken, you might want those side fans to draw cool air into the case, and then the cards are right there to force it all out the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might already have it set up this way, i dunno!


The fans are set up as intake. In all case fans, the supports are the direction the air flows.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qualitypro*
> 
> Does anyone with 100% modular power know how to hide the case usb header cables? Is there a set of adapters for the case that will give my cables the colors I'm looking for?
> Any help appreciated!


The ASUS board I bought came with a USB slot cover with two headers on it. I took it apart, plugged the case USB cables into it and hid it under the pedestal the hard drive cage sits on. So, all the USB cabling is in the back behind the mobo except the actual header plugs. You can get adapters though:

http://www.hd-plex.com/usb.3.0.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Hey guys I just put the finishing touches to my 600T that I've had for a while but just keep upgrading what do you all think
> Damn I really need to clean that fan filter
> Hey does this mean I'm in the club now?


You need to fix the cables hanging down at the front behind the mobo. Otherwise, awesome build.

On another note:

I will be removing those Casino fans I installed last weekend because my temps have increased 6-8c. The other thing is, that 200mm Spectre Pro fan is not impressing me at all. I can no longer achieve positive pressure using it as I could with the NZXT fan, and just putting my hand in the case shows it's not moving much air. I may reinstall my NZXT as well. Pity, I just spent $60 on fans I'm likely not going to be using. I might use one of the Casino fans on another computer I have that has a front 120mm fan. I suppose I could use one as an exhaust fan in my 600T. I think they would be nice fans for the side mesh if I was using it. Since they have a switch to turn the LEDs off, they could be OK on the mesh.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Nice build, quick question...
> The gtx680's suck air into themselves and then force that hot air out the back of the case, so by putting those side panel fans right by the 3 cards, it kinda seems like they are battling for air. Unless i am mistaken, you might want those side fans to draw cool air into the case, and then the cards are right there to force it all out the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might already have it set up this way, i dunno!


both those fans are intake and are very quiet, having them mounted there has reduced load temps on my three 680s by 10 degrees even mildly overclocked they only load in the low 50s celcius I'm stoked. Thought a tri sli setup would be like an oven.


----------



## Mergatroid

The placement of those fans on your side panel to your video cards is perfect. No wonder your temps are so nice.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The placement of those fans on your side panel to your video cards is perfect. No wonder your temps are so nice.


When I ordered my side panel from MNPCTECH I just told them that I had three 680s and they need to breathe and where I wanted the two 120s and they did the rest, as you can see it worked out perfectly those guys are the best:thumb:


----------



## emett

Joe your temps will increase when you get the other 2 monitors. ATM the 3 gpus are proberly only running at 60-70% so they are staying very cool.


----------



## kepiinskii

Yo!

I've done a semi-mockup of the floor and side thingy for my case shown in this pic

I'm just curious to know how I'm going to fit it once it's made from plexi?

The reason I say this is because when i was putting them bits in that are made of cardboard, they needed a fairly good bending to actually
go into the case, and I don't think plexi would bend enough, but if i cut the plexi a little bit smaller then there's going to be gaps around it (not that it would be seen with the side panel on, but i'm sure ive seen others in this thread that look perfect.)

Any insight/help on how to do it properly would be much appreciated









(the plexi I'll be using is 2mm thick if that's any help)

-Kep


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Nice build, quick question...
> The gtx680's suck air into themselves and then force that hot air out the back of the case, so by putting those side panel fans right by the 3 cards, it kinda seems like they are battling for air. Unless i am mistaken, you might want those side fans to draw cool air into the case, and then the cards are right there to force it all out the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might already have it set up this way, i dunno!


I did that with my Crossfire with the Fan blowing air on to it. It caused about a 5 to 7 degree drop on it. Either way its going to work out as long as the fan is drawing air onto the card. Other then that try to clean up the HDD bays. Take out the stand if possible Sweet lookin case my friend.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechnicsFX*
> 
> Very important for me, pls pm me to..




Let me know if you like this. PM any questions.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kepiinskii*
> 
> Yo!
> I've done a semi-mockup of the floor and side thingy for my case shown in this pic
> 
> I'm just curious to know how I'm going to fit it once it's made from plexi?
> The reason I say this is because when i was putting them bits in that are made of cardboard, they needed a fairly good bending to actually
> go into the case, and I don't think plexi would bend enough, but if i cut the plexi a little bit smaller then there's going to be gaps around it (not that it would be seen with the side panel on, but i'm sure ive seen others in this thread that look perfect.)
> Any insight/help on how to do it properly would be much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the plexi I'll be using is 2mm thick if that's any help)
> -Kep


I'm NO PRO in any way. But common sense for me would be to remove all your hardware from the case. This way, you might be able to get the plexi inside of the case in an angle, by getting the top of the plexi pushed all the way to where the MB would be.


----------



## Sir_Gawain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Lookin' good man! I did my own window mod too a while back. Looks so much better than stock, and truly wasnt that hard to make! Good job


Where did you get the edging for the plexiglass? considering doing the same.


----------



## kepiinskii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm NO PRO in any way. But common sense for me would be to remove all your hardware from the case. This way, you might be able to get the plexi inside of the case in an angle, by getting the top of the plexi pushed all the way to where the MB would be.


Cheers, I did think about that approach but the dimensions don't stack up, the main thing in the way would be the optical bays but I dont want to remove them as I'm going to be getting a dual bay res, and I've got a fan controller in there..

I'm puzzled by how people manage to get it a perfect fit. Haha


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kepiinskii*
> 
> Cheers, I did think about that approach but the dimensions don't stack up, the main thing in the way would be the optical bays but I dont want to remove them as I'm going to be getting a dual bay res, and I've got a fan controller in there..
> *I'm puzzled by how people manage to get it a perfect fit. Haha*


Time, patience, and a little thing called vasoline.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir_Gawain*
> 
> Where did you get the edging for the plexiglass? considering doing the same.


The Plexi glass was from the local lowes, 24x24inch. I didnt have anything to cut it so my dremel went right through it just fine, Wear safety glasses. I then secured the Plexi to the case with 3M double sided exterior tape and the window will never come off.
I bought the U-Channel Molding off ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200656775592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## kepiinskii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Time, patience, and a little thing called vasoline.


The first two sound about right, but Vaseline  really? how could that possibly benefit?


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir_Gawain*
> 
> Where did you get the edging for the plexiglass? considering doing the same.


I realize Car17 just answered some of this but I'll answer you simply becuase you were talking to me lol. The plexiglas is indeed from Lowes, they will cut it for you into a basic rectangle of whatever dimension u need. I used a jig-saw with the finest toothed blade they make, was like butter







I also used a glass scoring tool for the long straight cuts ($3 from lowes, careful not to cut yourself, as I was not so lucky)
I got my U-channel from mnpcttech.com
http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html
That stuff is awesome. Hope yours turns out nicely.








Also, this is the tape I used, best stuff there is:
http://www.mnpctech.com/scotch_4010_tape_of_the_casemod_gods.html


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> I realize Car17 just answered some of this but I'll answer you simply becuase you were talking to me lol. The plexiglas is indeed from Lowes, they will cut it for you into a basic rectangle of whatever dimension u need. I used a jig-saw with the finest toothed blade they make, was like butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used a glass scoring tool for the long straight cuts ($3 from lowes, careful not to cut yourself, as I was not so lucky)
> I got my U-channel from mnpcttech.com
> http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html
> That stuff is awesome. Hope yours turns out nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is the tape I used, best stuff there is:
> http://www.mnpctech.com/scotch_4010_tape_of_the_casemod_gods.html


Sorry didnt mean to steal your thunder!!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I'll be a member of the club tomorrow








I'll Upload some pics


----------



## lilj

i dont want to post mine because it dosnt look good :C


----------



## Mergatroid

Just post it, and ask if you think anything could use changing. Some of the people here have made jaw dropping builds, and everyone is happy to help out.


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys, I'm probably going to help a friend out with an Aperture Science build in a White 600T. I noticed there wasn't a facebook group for this club, I'll make one if nobody objects & takes it upon themselves. I know that there are several other facebook case owner communities that are doing very well.


----------



## lilj

in a week or so i am going to buy a H100, and some NZXT sleeved cables, then ill post it : >
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm probably going to help a friend out with an Aperture Science build in a White 600T. I noticed there wasn't a facebook group for this club, I'll make one if nobody objects & takes it upon themselves. I know that there are several other facebook case owner communities that are doing very well.


thats a really good idea IMO


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> in a week or so i am going to buy a H100, and some NZXT sleeved cables, then ill post it : >
> thats a really good idea IMO


Where do you get these sleeved cables? I live in Europe I hope you do too?!?!


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Where do you get these sleeved cables? I live in Europe I hope you do too?!?!


Pre-braided cables? They're available from lots of place in the UK. Which country are you in?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Pre-braided cables? They're available from lots of place in the UK. Which country are you in?


The Netherlands, but maybe I just have to look around more on the internet, im lazy. Ill check UK stores as well.


----------



## Terrorcookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> The Netherlands, but maybe I just have to look around more on the internet, im lazy. Ill check UK stores as well.


Try Highflow, its a dutch store.


----------



## .Griff.

http://www.highflow.nl/aansluitingen/stroomkabels/bitfenix-kabels/

If you look at their best-sellers (right hand side of website) they're pretty much all sleeved cables.


----------



## BIackout

Would be pretty legit to have a facebook group for this...


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorcookie*
> 
> Try Highflow, its a dutch store.


Thanks for making an account just to answer me. Hahahaha.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> http://www.highflow.nl/aansluitingen/stroomkabels/bitfenix-kabels/
> If you look at their best-sellers (right hand side of website) they're pretty much all sleeved cables.


I also found braided corsair PSU cables, but that is for their PSU the AX1200 and I have a Cooler Master one....


----------



## Terrorcookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Thanks for making an account just to answer me. Hahahaha.


haha yeaa xD You're welcome


----------



## Terrorcookie

Well i'm on here i might aswell post pics of my rig xD




GTX 570 for those who wonder xD


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Finally got the case together, man its ALOT bigger then i was expecting lol.
Already the cable management is great and love the look of the case. Some pics coming soon


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Finally got the case together, man its ALOT bigger then i was expecting lol.
> Already the cable management is great and love the look of the case. Some pics coming soon


Dont forget to change your sig rig!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Dont forget to change your sig rig!


Lol, i think its about time i keep forgetting too upgrade it lol

It being quite late and with my camera (phone lol) has no flash means i will upload some pics tomorrow.
I still got the front fan - what size is it? as i want too replace it as soon as possible as i cant stand the light on it.
My current Fan controller doesnt fit securely in the case (not long enough) what fan controllers do you guys recommend as a replacement?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorcookie*
> 
> Well i'm on here i might aswell post pics of my rig xD
> 
> 
> GTX 570 for those who wonder xD


Got any pics directly from the side look - loving the green light though, Thinking about doing something similar just too give it that nice cool look as i dont really like fans with LEDs


----------



## tezza192

OK here is my effort - first crack at watercooling


----------



## Terrorcookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Got any pics directly from the side look - loving the green light though, Thinking about doing something similar just too give it that nice cool look as i dont really like fans with LEDs


This is the best i can do with that damned light xD So if you want to see something closer up tell me











And i'm planning to remove those 2 green fans and switch em with normal ones when i get money again xD got those 2 from previous case so.







Temporary solution!
The green stick solo looks realy nice since you'll get that gloomy look

To lazy to turn it off so i might post one tomorrow when im not using my computer yet xD


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm probably going to help a friend out with an Aperture Science build in a White 600T. I noticed there wasn't a facebook group for this club, I'll make one if nobody objects & takes it upon themselves. I know that there are several other facebook case owner communities that are doing very well.


I don't see the point myself. There are lots of 600T/Graphite clubs all over the 'net. What's the point of making another one? However, I'll likely "like" your 600T page if you create one, just for he hell of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> The Netherlands, but maybe I just have to look around more on the internet, im lazy. Ill check UK stores as well.


Too bad you don't have a Corsair psu. They have kits on their site for their psus so you don't need to use extensions. They're pretty pricy though. If your psu is modular, check Coolermaster's site and see if they have sleeved cable kits for your model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Finally got the case together, man its ALOT bigger then i was expecting lol.
> Already the cable management is great and love the look of the case. Some pics coming soon


Yeah, when I was case hunting, it was the interior of the 600T that made me fall in love with it. The outside could have looked like an outhouse and I still would have bought it.

As for the front fan, people seem to be purchasing the Spectre Pro 200mm fan because it has a lot of mounting holes on it and will fit without any problems (not all 200mm fans have the same mounting holes).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> OK here is my effort - first crack at watercooling


That's pretty sweet man. Nice job on that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorcookie*
> 
> This is the best i can do with that damned light xD So if you want to see something closer up tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm planning to remove those 2 green fans and switch em with normal ones when i get money again xD got those 2 from previous case so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temporary solution!
> The green stick solo looks realy nice since you'll get that gloomy look
> To lazy to turn it off so i might post one tomorrow when im not using my computer yet xD


Go to the first page and check out Darkcyde's build. He did an excellent job mounting his CCFLs in such a way that they don't blind you, and yet still do an excellent job lighting the interior of the case. If I was going to use a CCFL, I would follow his lead. For builds using CCFLs, I like his best so far.


----------



## Terrorcookie

Yea darkcyde's way is nice, i'll try that thnks


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Mmmmm, My Headphone sockets on both my motherboard and the case arent working, Any ideas why? as it worked fine (on the Motherboard) before i changed cases


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Mmmmm, My Headphone sockets on both my motherboard and the case arent working, Any ideas why? as it worked fine (on the Motherboard) before i changed cases


Might be a really dumb question. Do you have the latest drivers?


----------



## phillyd

well here it is.
*Facebook Corsair Graphite Owner's Club*
www.facebook.com/groups/CorsairGraphite


----------



## majesticcow

Ill join it whats the worst that can happen.


----------



## Terrorcookie

Ok here's it with lights off


----------



## KSergey




----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> well here it is.
> *Facebook Corsair Graphite Owner's Club*
> www.facebook.com/groups/CorsairGraphite


could OP include this in the OP?


----------



## lilj

guys can i wash the front dust filter with water ?, i am afraid the metal would rust tho


----------



## Terrorcookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> guys can i wash the front dust filter with water ?, i am afraid the metal would rust tho


Sure, did it a couple of times now still nothing


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Might be a really dumb question. Do you have the latest drivers?


Might be really dumb but i didnt think i would have too seeing as i was just moving everything from my old case too the new one (first case upgrade) i am now also having another problem. My keyboard and mouse cant be connected too the Motherboard as when do have them in the back i cant even log in as just pressing ANY button on the keyboard makes it like i have pressed enter and it will get stuck in a logging in > wrong password > logging in > wrong password loop for several minutes and thats just pressing it ONCE

I am sure i am missing something VERY simple, anyone know what that could be?

BUT on a good side, no need for drivers i have somehow fixed the headphone problem while trying too fix something else so i have NO idea what it was lol


----------



## Terrorcookie

check your audio manager, maybe its muted or the format changed.

nvm wrong problem, try switching usb ports xD


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Nah, not sure what the problem was but even with the headphones plugged in they wouldnt be recognised BUT i think i mixed the wires up and it works in sockets that im pretty sure its not meant to lol but it works thats all that counts.

I still the the same issue with the keyboard that pressing ay button tries too log me in (and fails of course) but now rather then happening over and over again its just the once then its back too normal still a pain in the ass though

Silly question : If i have my Keyboard and Mouse in USB socket A and B. will they work if they are in USB sockets C and D? i think thats what my issue was, i didnt have the plugged into the same sockets as they were before the case swap but now i think they are and everything seems too work okay - very strange lol


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Nah, not sure what the problem was but even with the headphones plugged in they wouldnt be recognised BUT i think i mixed the wires up and it works in sockets that im pretty sure its not meant to lol but it works thats all that counts.
> I still the the same issue with the keyboard that pressing ay button tries too log me in (and fails of course) but now rather then happening over and over again its just the once then its back too normal still a pain in the ass though
> Silly question : If i have my Keyboard and Mouse in USB socket A and B. will they work if they are in USB sockets C and D? i think thats what my issue was, i didnt have the plugged into the same sockets as they were before the case swap but now i think they are and everything seems too work okay - very strange lol


Well it seems my mouse/keyboard problems ARENT fixed as it still going crazy and randomly pressing "enter" by itself it did it like 10 times just typing that sentence -.-

My GPU temps are VERY worrying. I hit 66c today without doing any gaming what so ever and it takes my fan being at 100% too get the temp below 50c. Think i might put a fan inside the case and see what that does for the temps


----------



## tommyxv

I did two builds using this case in the past and may do another one soon. I used the first version of this case before (no widows). Got a couple of questions...

Have they updated the USB 3.0 to a MB header yet?

Do they still offer the original CC600T model?

Are there any quality differences or changes between the current versions and the original version other than the color and the windowed/mesh side panel?

Thanks


----------



## mxfreek09

I just picked mine up recently (600T SE) and it did not have the USB 3.0 motherboard header, I had to pick up a adapter for it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> I just picked mine up recently (600T SE) and it did not have the USB 3.0 motherboard header, I had to pick up a adapter for it.


Yea me too, I had to buy one and it cost me $10. I was really mad that Corsair failed to provide an adapter or native port.


----------



## tommyxv

Ok, I had the adapter before too. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mxfreek09

Newegg and Tigerdirect dont offer the original CC600T anymore. However I have found that Amazon and Best Buy both offer the CC600T.

Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Graphite-Series-Mid-Tower-CC600T/dp/rebates/B003Y0R1GO

Best Buy:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Corsair---Graphite-Series-Mid-Tower-Gaming-Case/1473269.p?id=1218261837243&skuId=1473269

From what it looks like, It doesnt look like there are any changes made to the case which would affect overall other than the windowed/meshed side panel.

EDIT: Also I came across this in the Marketplace and it seems like a really good deal depending on where you live for the shipping costs.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1290709/corsair-600t


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Can i ask some of you out there with a GTX 470 (or similar) what kind of temps are you getting on Idle and full load? i realized (and it was a pain too fix) that i had the 2 top fans facing the wrong way - so they were pulling air out rather then pulling it in - Got it so much my H80 in Push-Pull pushes the air out while the top 2 fans pull them in. My GTX 470 is currently sitting at 39c with the fan at 100%

Once i had them pulling air in they kept catching on the top of the case, thankfully i have 2 dust filters that i used too stop the screeching kind of noise that it created

What would be a "good" Idle and load temp as i am wondering how fan down i could turn the fans down before the temps become a worry


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Can i ask some of you out there with a GTX 470 (or similar) what kind of temps are you getting on Idle and full load? i realized (and it was a pain too fix) that i had the 2 top fans facing the wrong way - so they were pulling air out rather then pulling it in - Got it so much my H80 in Push-Pull pushes the air out while the top 2 fans pull them in. My GTX 470 is currently sitting at 39c with the fan at 100%
> Once i had them pulling air in they kept catching on the top of the case, thankfully i have 2 dust filters that i used too stop the screeching kind of noise that it created
> What would be a "good" Idle and load temp as i am wondering how fan down i could turn the fans down before the temps become a worry


My wife's idles at 42c and load is 79c running Heaven with the fan all the way up. It's in an NZXT Lexa S case so the airflow isn't that great. All I did to it was redo the paste and it has a high flow bracket + backplate from EVGA on it. Ambient is 28c.


----------



## tommyxv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Newegg and Tigerdirect dont offer the original CC600T anymore. However I have found that Amazon and Best Buy both offer the CC600T.
> Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Graphite-Series-Mid-Tower-CC600T/dp/rebates/B003Y0R1GO
> Best Buy:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Corsair---Graphite-Series-Mid-Tower-Gaming-Case/1473269.p?id=1218261837243&skuId=1473269
> From what it looks like, It doesnt look like there are any changes made to the case which would affect overall other than the windowed/meshed side panel.
> EDIT: Also I came across this in the Marketplace and it seems like a really good deal depending on where you live for the shipping costs.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1290709/corsair-600t


Oh nice. I have a BestBuy down the road. I live in Delaware now but from Philly, PA originally. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> My wife's idles at 42c and load is 79c running Heaven with the fan all the way up. It's in an NZXT Lexa S case so the airflow isn't that great. All I did to it was redo the paste and it has a high flow bracket + backplate from EVGA on it. Ambient is 28c.


seeing as how i havent used Heaven im not too sure what that is, im guessing benchmark/stress test kind of thing. Just finished a few hour session on Prototype my CPU didnt go above 34c which im loving thanks too the new H80 i got my GTX 470 at 100% topped out at 68c though not sure if it was sustained at that or if it was just spiked at it, it was hanging around 55c when i closed the game down though.

At idle again at 100% i am sitting at 40c. whats a "good" idle temp, would be be okay if it was like 45-50c at idle? thinking about reducing fan speed while not gaming and such


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> seeing as how i havent used Heaven im not too sure what that is, im guessing benchmark/stress test kind of thing. Just finished a few hour session on Prototype my CPU didnt go above 34c which im loving thanks too the new H80 i got my GTX 470 at 100% topped out at 68c though not sure if it was sustained at that or if it was just spiked at it, it was hanging around 55c when i closed the game down though.
> At idle again at 100% i am sitting at 40c. whats a "good" idle temp, would be be okay if it was like 45-50c at idle? thinking about reducing fan speed while not gaming and such


http://unigine.com/products/heaven/download/

An idle between 40-50c is fine. Obviously these cards are known for running hot and have terrible default fan profiles. My current card idles at 30c, but that doesn't count since it has a nice cooler and is newer tech.


----------



## mxfreek09

If your concerned about heat then mabe you could try one of these, I have heard good things about them. It should be quieter too.

http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/376/accelero-xtreme-plus-ii.html?c=2182


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> http://unigine.com/products/heaven/download/
> An idle between 40-50c is fine. Obviously these cards are known for running hot and have terrible default fan profiles. My current card idles at 30c, but that doesn't count since it has a nice cooler and is newer tech.


Mmmm my idle temps are going down :/
currently idling at 38c and another round of Prototype and when i quit the game it was around 45c
So think i might be able too turn the Fans down a bit for when im not gaming
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> If your concerned about heat then mabe you could try one of these, I have heard good things about them. It should be quieter too.
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/376/accelero-xtreme-plus-ii.html?c=2182


Yeah i did have a look at that, think i may just be over reacting after all its a different case cant expect the exact same temps


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> guys can i wash the front dust filter with water ?, i am afraid the metal would rust tho


Yes you can. I use very hot water and then shake the hell out of it before letting it sit to dry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Might be really dumb but i didnt think i would have too seeing as i was just moving everything from my old case too the new one (first case upgrade) i am now also having another problem. My keyboard and mouse cant be connected too the Motherboard as when do have them in the back i cant even log in as just pressing ANY button on the keyboard makes it like i have pressed enter and it will get stuck in a logging in > wrong password > logging in > wrong password loop for several minutes and thats just pressing it ONCE
> I am sure i am missing something VERY simple, anyone know what that could be?
> BUT on a good side, no need for drivers i have somehow fixed the headphone problem while trying too fix something else so i have NO idea what it was lol


Make sure you have "Legacy USB" enabled in BIOS. USB keyboard and mouse should work in any USB socket.

Note that there is an edit button so you don't have to leave multiple messages in a row.

Try a different keyboard for a test. If the fault still occurs, try unplugging the front panel USB headers and try the keyboard again (plugged direct into the mobo). One guy had an issue with the ground on the circuit board for the front panel connectors. If the keyboard doesn't work with the front panel unplugged, you may consider adding a ground wire. Ask if you don't know how to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommyxv*
> 
> I did two builds using this case in the past and may do another one soon. I used the first version of this case before (no widows). Got a couple of questions...
> Have they updated the USB 3.0 to a MB header yet?
> Do they still offer the original CC600T model?
> Are there any quality differences or changes between the current versions and the original version other than the color and the windowed/mesh side panel?
> Thanks


Nope, I believe it's still being sold with the USB 3 cable that plugs into the rear ports. You can get an adapter though that will let you plug it in internally.
http://www.hd-plex.com/usb.3.0.html

Personally I was happy with the external connector as the first build I did in this case didn't have USB 3.0 on the mobo, so I had to purchase an expansion card for USB 3.0.

I don't think the original model with no window or mesh is available any more (unless you can find old stock). However, you can order replacement side panels from Corsair or if you look around there should be people like me who own the original, ordered the windowed side panel and now have a spare side panel. You may be able to get one for a few bucks plus shipping. Of course, that's assuming you want one without a window or mesh in the side.

The newer versions have better fans than the original version did. The originals had transparent 20mm thick 200mm fans that were really bad and hardly moved any air. The newer ones are much better, but some people complain they are noisy. I've heard them and they don't sound noisy to me, but perhaps it's the luck of the draw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> seeing as how i havent used Heaven im not too sure what that is, im guessing benchmark/stress test kind of thing. Just finished a few hour session on Prototype my CPU didnt go above 34c which im loving thanks too the new H80 i got my GTX 470 at 100% topped out at 68c though not sure if it was sustained at that or if it was just spiked at it, it was hanging around 55c when i closed the game down though.
> At idle again at 100% i am sitting at 40c. whats a "good" idle temp, would be be okay if it was like 45-50c at idle? thinking about reducing fan speed while not gaming and such


My cards are 69xx cards, but they are "idling" at about 55c with an ambient of 23c so I think you're worrying about nothing. In fact, they have actually increased their temp since I installed the Spectre Pro 200mm fan at the front of my case (which I'm removing when I get the time). I'm going back to the NZXT 200mm fan, which is way better. My cards hit the mid to upper 70s when I'm stress testing.

As for the noise your fans make, if you install some washers between the fan and the case, problem will go away.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Make sure you have "Legacy USB" enabled in BIOS. USB keyboard and mouse should work in any USB socket.
> Note that there is an edit button so you don't have to leave multiple messages in a row.
> Try a different keyboard for a test. If the fault still occurs, try unplugging the front panel USB headers and try the keyboard again (plugged direct into the mobo). One guy had an issue with the ground on the circuit board for the front panel connectors. If the keyboard doesn't work with the front panel unplugged, you may consider adding a ground wire. Ask if you don't know how to do it.
> 
> My cards are 69xx cards, but they are "idling" at about 55c with an ambient of 23c so I think you're worrying about nothing. In fact, they have actually increased their temp since I installed the Spectre Pro 200mm fan at the front of my case (which I'm removing when I get the time). I'm going back to the NZXT 200mm fan, which is way better. My cards hit the mid to upper 70s when I'm stress testing.
> As for the noise your fans make, if you install some washers between the fan and the case, problem will go away.


Yeah i am borrowing another keyboard tomorrow apparently from what i have said about the issues i have been having its something called "ghosting" i know about it on monitors where an image gets stuck over the screen if the same still image is on the screen for ages and such never heard about it for keyboards. That particular problem has gone now and they work anywhere but still get the odd issue where the keyboard thinks i am pressing Enter when im not as well as in games pressing "W" and space bar wont make the character jump but pressing directional pad forward and pressing space bar does make the character jump. So i am really hoping that the keyboard is what is at fault seeing as it does it in EVERY USB socket i put it into as well.

My idle temps have gone DOWN now, tend too be idling at around 39-40c at the moment. Having more time on Prototype my load temps when i finished were around 55c as well so maybe it just needed that little bit of time to get used too being in a new case lol i am going to slowly reduce the fan speed until the GPU idles at about 45 which still sounds like alot lol


----------



## Psyrical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Best Buy:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Corsair---Graphite-Series-Mid-Tower-Gaming-Case/1473269.p?id=1218261837243&skuId=1473269


Aside from the price and the side panel, what's the difference between this one you posted, "the original CC600T," and this "600T" at Microcenter.

I was planning to go get this case at Microcenter sometime soon, but it seems that Microcenter sells it for $20 more than most places. I want the all black 600t. I plan on purchasing the transparent windowed side panel from the Corsair website.

What do you guys recommend as the cheapest way to buy this? I'd prefer to drive to a store and purchase it instead of ordering and shipping.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyrical*
> 
> Aside from the price and the side panel, what's the difference between this one you posted, "the original CC600T," and this "600T" at Microcenter.
> I was planning to go get this case at Microcenter sometime soon, but it seems that Microcenter sells it for $20 more than most places. I want the all black 600t. I plan on purchasing the transparent windowed side panel from the Corsair website.
> What do you guys recommend as the cheapest way to buy this? I'd prefer to drive to a store and purchase it instead of ordering and shipping.


The original 600T has no side panel window (or mesh) and uses a bracket at the front to mount the front fan (no fan mounting holes).

The newer 600T has the front fan screwed to the front of the case using mounting holes, and it has the hole in the side panel with the Mesh installed.

If I were you, I would get the newer one from Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139007

There it's available for $139.99 after a $20 rebate, and using promotion code EMCNBNA35 which ends August 15th.

Note, if you get the newer one with the mesh side panel, you should be able to order the plexiglass window from Corsair for less than purchasing an entire side panel. Or, you may be able to purchase one from someone who bought the white 600T and is using only the mesh, which means they would have a spare plexiglass window piece (the white 600T comes with both the plexiglass window and the mesh). Someone here who is not using it must be willing to sell their plexiglass for cheap.


----------



## tommyxv

My 600T case came in today. I bought it from BestBuy, which said it was just the original model with no window or mesh side panel. And the pics on their website also supported that. Unfortunately it has the mesh side panel. UGH!!

I wanted the regular side panel. Anyone near Delaware that is willing to trade for a side panel with the mesh window?


----------



## .Griff.

Today's quick mod -



I'm now contemplating removing the rear 120mm "mesh".


----------



## Evilsplashy

What would be the point? The airflow won't be that different.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> What would be the point? The airflow won't be that different.


Really? That's not what a lot of people in this thread seem to say.

Besides I'm not intending on doing it for airflow. I'm doing it to reduce noise.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> What would be the point? The airflow won't be that different.


This. to think a mm here and a mm there would make a differnce in cooling your system. SURE you would increase the airflow by .3 CFM but your system isn't going to preform any better, at all.
That's just common sense


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> This. to think a mm here and a mm there would make a differnce in cooling your system. SURE you would increase the airflow by .3 CFM but your system isn't going to preform any better, at all.
> That's just common sense


I don't recall mentioning airflow anywhere?!? That was Evilsplashy.


----------



## protzman

well why dont you just get rubber mounts for your fan so you dont have to hack the back open?


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> well why dont you just get rubber mounts for your fan so you dont have to hack the back open?


Are you saying removing the rear mess doesn't decrease noise and doesn't improve airflow?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1213036/nibbler-club-all-nibblers-welcome/0_20

All those people are in the wrong then according to you?

(I'm no expert. I joined this forum to learn, not belittle people)


----------



## protzman

wasn't belittling. You said it was loud i suggested rubber mounts


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> wasn't belittling. You said it was loud i suggested rubber mounts


I didn't say YOU were belittling.. What is it with people today?!?

Either way you've not answered my question about that thread and whether they are all wrong?


----------



## mxfreek09

Ive always been to scared of messing up to cut the rear mesh. However, I am thinking about removing the plastic supports on the top dust filter. That way my fans will actually fit up there. Did you just use a dremel to cut them?


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Ive always been to scared of messing up to cut the rear mesh. However, I am thinking about removing the plastic supports on the top dust filter. That way my fans will actually fit up there. Did you just use a dremel to cut them?


Yeah just a Dremel. It only took 60 seconds and left nice clean cuts.


----------



## mxfreek09

Ok, I may just use that method. I believe some people were saying you can heat up a putty knife and cut through it with that but that seems like too much of a hassle.


----------



## BIackout

I also would like to know how people are doing the "heat and cut" method. I tried heating a box cutter knife and it didnt work at all, now i just have a box cutter knife with a black blade...


----------



## mxfreek09

What I was thinking of originally doing was using one of these Its one of those 5 in 1 putty knifes and they are pretty thick and sturdy but they have a nice edge on them.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> I also would like to know how people are doing the "heat and cut" method. I tried heating a box cutter knife and it didnt work at all, now i just have a box cutter knife with a black blade...


Box cutter likely wouldn't hold the heat very long. A putty knife or even a butter knife would be better. If anyone has a soldering gun (used for electrical and automotive), you can get plastic cutting tips for it. Of course, not many people have a soldering gun. I actually prefer a good rotary tool like a Dremel. Of all the tools I have, that one has paid for itself over and over both at home and at work.

For people with not many tools, a butter knife can be heated on a stove using gas, or placed between the elements on a standard electric stove, and left there until it's nice and red hot. You should get a few cuts before having to reheat it again. Just make sure you use an oven mitt when handling it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Really? That's not what a lot of people in this thread seem to say.
> Besides I'm not intending on doing it for airflow. I'm doing it to reduce noise.


Before cutting, make sure you try the rubber washer or rubber mount idea first. It does do a pretty good job with some of the noise, and it's cheap and easy to do without cutting. If you really want to cut down on the noise, you could cut out the front mesh and the top mesh. A few people have done that and they seem to really like it. If you decide to remove the rear mesh, have you decided what to replace it with yet? Something like the classic wire fan grille or something?


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Before cutting, make sure you try the rubber washer or rubber mount idea first. It does do a pretty good job with some of the noise, and it's cheap and easy to do without cutting. If you really want to cut down on the noise, you could cut out the front mesh and the top mesh. A few people have done that and they seem to really like it. If you decide to remove the rear mesh, have you decided what to replace it with yet? Something like the classic wire fan grille or something?


I third this.


----------



## DirkDaring

So 20mm fans have np in front with the hdd bays in but has anyone tried 25mm fans in this thread already? Specifically thinking of the Bitfenix 200mm fans.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirkDaring*
> 
> So 20mm fans have np in front with the hdd bays in but has anyone tried 25mm fans in this thread already? Specifically thinking of the Bitfenix 200mm fans.


they work. You can search the thread if you want info like this next time! Each thread has their own search bar!


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirkDaring*
> 
> So 20mm fans have np in front with the hdd bays in but has anyone tried 25mm fans in this thread already? Specifically thinking of the Bitfenix 200mm fans.




That's a Bitfenix Spectre Pro in the front of my 600T SE.

(Ignore cables. I was in the middle of cable management. And before anyone says it I did move the HDD cage. It was only there to demonstrate the fan fitted with it in place)


----------



## DirkDaring

Thanks for responses


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> 
> That's a Bitfenix Spectre Pro in the front of my 600T SE.
> (Ignore cables. I was in the middle of cable management. And before anyone says it I did move the HDD cage. It was only there to demonstrate the fan fitted with it in place)


How loud is it or do you have it on the controller?


----------



## djriful

Does anyone have EX360 rad modded into this 600T? I'm just curious. I've seen other 360 rad pictures but I want a closer shot from inside out if there are acceptable space to install the Reservoir on top and the DVD drive at the bottom of the bay...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirkDaring*
> 
> How loud is it or do you have it on the controller?
> 
> Not loud, I have the red one.


----------



## OkanG

Look at those Spectre Pro 120mm's not giving my top grill space.










BAM, Case circumcision, right there!


SLAM, perfect fit!


What is that side panel doing there, all alone?


And what about this puny side panel, with no friends?


Damn, look at that sexy case.


Look at that daring Cooler Master Megaflow 200 Blue LED. Look at it and be afraid. Be very afraid.


Now look at the other side. DON'T intimidate that lion.


Smexy cable-management (I'm a noob, so I got help







)


My gamestation, in its full glory.

Not done with this sexy bastard, but now I'm about to overclock and play League of Legends, so excuse me pl0x!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*


Quality decal, where did you buy it?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quality decal, where did you buy it?


VinylDisorder.com

I ordered this one as a 16"


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirkDaring*
> 
> So 20mm fans have np in front with the hdd bays in but has anyone tried 25mm fans in this thread already? Specifically thinking of the Bitfenix 200mm fans.


Yeah, they fit perfectly in the white case, and the new graphite case. Not so great in the original graphite case because it doesn't have fan mounting screw holes. Note, I have a 200mm Spectre Pro fan in mine right now, and it's really not all the great. It's quiet, but IMO, even though I can no measure it, it doesn't seem to put out the ~140ish cfm it's supposed to. I have a 30mm thick NZXT fan I was using (I have a modded drive cage that allows this), and it is rated at 166 CFM, and it REALLY SUCKS (in the good way). When turned up all the way, with the front dust filter open, if you slowly close it one you get to about an inch away the fan will actually suck it closed the rest of the way. The Spectre Pro doesn't even come close to that. When I get time, I'm putting the NZXT fan back in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirkDaring*
> 
> How loud is it or do you have it on the controller?


They are very quiet. In fact, I think the Spectre Pro is quieter at full speed than the NZXT fan is at low speed. Performance isn't even close though.


----------



## Jaberwocki87

I love this case, cable management has been a pleasant surprise.










Corsair 600T
Asus P8Z68 V-LX
i5 2500K @ 4.4ghz
Corsair H60
Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB
OCZ Vertex 3 120GB SSD
WD Caviar Black 1TB HDD
EVGA GTX 670 2GB
Corsair GS700


----------



## Killermod1

Hmmmmm that looks very familiar....maybe a little to familiar.....


----------



## kepiinskii

Hey, I'm sure some of you will have already seen this, but I figured I'd post it to see what yall think..

I honestly like the thing, despite how garish it is haha!

If you can't stand how many times she can fit "um" and "so" into a sentence then skip to 2:10 for the case


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm that looks very familiar....maybe a little to familiar.....


lol. The fact that the side panel looks the same is normal, I guess. A lot of people do it like that. But the fact that I grabbed the same vinyl as you did


----------



## BIackout

That's really weird...
Maybe y'all are like brothers from different mothers...


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Hmmmmm that looks very familiar....maybe a little to familiar.....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

The vinyl is in the same exact place!


----------



## OkanG

Well, come on.. That is the obvious place to put the vinyl, when it's shaped like that. The real coincidence is that I got the identical vinyl, when there are so many options in VinylDisorder..


----------



## Killermod1

Hey it's okay they live in different happy homes... LOL


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kepiinskii*
> 
> Hey, I'm sure some of you will have already seen this, but I figured I'd post it to see what yall think..
> I honestly like the thing, despite how garish it is haha!
> If you can't stand how many times she can fit "um" and "so" into a sentence then skip to 2:10 for the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Between a pink case and her, I know what I would be more interested in......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaberwocki87*
> 
> I love this case, cable management has been a pleasant surprise.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 600T
> Asus P8Z68 V-LX
> i5 2500K @ 4.4ghz
> Corsair H60
> Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB
> OCZ Vertex 3 120GB SSD
> WD Caviar Black 1TB HDD
> EVGA GTX 670 2GB
> Corsair GS700


Nice job, very clean.


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED*

Welcome to all the new members. I also added a link to the Facebook club to the OP.


----------



## Leha-62RUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saitofa100*
> 
> Man i saw a lot of computers in my 27yrs, but never ever ever - a SPRAY PAINTED MOTHERBOARD!! - dude this is insanely awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what cpu do u cool with those giant rads??










http://people.overclockers.ru/Leha62RUS/16647/Sborka_zaryazhennogo_Corsair_600T_versii_GT_EK_RAD_XT_480_vs_EK_RAD_XT_360


----------



## Killermod1

That is different....







^^


----------



## majesticcow

thought i would try my hand at water cooling and ordered a xspc rx 240 kit. the only place i could use it was on the side mesh panel. i wasn't even thinking about it and mounted every thing and attached the hoses and now cant remove the side panel.








On a side note i used my spare antec 620 on my 560 ti


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommyxv*
> 
> My 600T case came in today. I bought it from BestBuy, which said it was just the original model with no window or mesh side panel. And the pics on their website also supported that. Unfortunately it has the mesh side panel. UGH!!
> I wanted the regular side panel. Anyone near Delaware that is willing to trade for a side panel with the mesh window?


Ill ship you my side panel with no cut out. I have a box. I ship you mine you ship your window back to me? PM sent


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majesticcow*
> 
> thought i would try my hand at water cooling and ordered a xspc rx 240 kit. the only place i could use it was on the side mesh panel. i wasn't even thinking about it and mounted every thing and attached the hoses and now cant remove the side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note i used my spare antec 620 on my 560 ti


You could use some quick release fittings so you can remove the side panel and rad. Supposedly you can get "dripless" ones.


----------



## majesticcow

Thats the next thing on the list to buy im just hoping i dont have to replace anything anytime soon.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You could use some quick release fittings so you can remove the side panel and rad. Supposedly you can get "dripless" ones.


I think my koolance QDC's are quite exceptional. I love them and my original plans for my current build were to get them for every connection but its just so dang expensive!


----------



## majesticcow

Im thinking about getting a 480 rad to cover the whole mesh or put two h60s there for my gpu


----------



## Killermod1

A 480 suits your situation best in my opinion...exhaust maybe...not blow all that hot air in and you'll save a couple dollars on dust filters!


----------



## majesticcow

Thinking outside the box on this one, could i cut the hoses leading to the rad on the 620 and get some fitting to add it my current loop. So there wpuld be 2 pumps an 2 rads.


----------



## s7j3

I just got this case 2 weeks ago along with the rest of my new build. The top 200mm fan is really cramped and sitting almost on top of my vertically mounted heatsink. Has anyone had experience moving the top 200mm fan to the other top side of the case?


----------



## mypg036

My new built gaming rig.


----------



## Killermod1

Like it! Nice and Clean...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Must remind myself, upload some pics of my setup tomorrow lol


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s7j3*
> 
> I just got this case 2 weeks ago along with the rest of my new build. The top 200mm fan is really cramped and sitting almost on top of my vertically mounted heatsink. Has anyone had experience moving the top 200mm fan to the other top side of the case?


If it's the clear fan, you can't do it unless you make it intake. The mounting holes on those fans don't go the entire thickness of the fan, so if you want to move it up top and keep it as exhaust you'll have to come up with a way to mount it.

Personally I think it would be easier to just put a Spectre Pro fan up there or use a couple of 120mm fans. I'm not sure about the newer fans though. I haven't used one of them myself.


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Like it! Nice and Clean...


Thanks bro.


----------



## Pozuelo273

Hi guys.

This is my 600T.

Hope you like!!








Sorry for my english, but I´m Spanish, and I don't speak English very well ...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pozuelo273*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> This is my 600T.
> 
> I hope like you!!


Too tiny, edit it so we can see.


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Too tiny, edit it so we can see.


Yup, please enlarge it.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pozuelo273*
> 
> Hi guys.
> This is my 600T.
> I hope like you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I hope like you?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I hope like you?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pozuelo273*
> 
> Hi guys.
> This is my 600T.
> Hope you like!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my english, but I´m Spanish, and I don't speak English very well ...


Your build looks awesome, and your English is way better than my Spanish (or any other non English language that I don't speak).

Where did you get the extensions/sleeving for your front panel connectors?

I've been looking around for a 12V DC to PWM converter so I can use 3-pin fans, but I don't see any around. I would be happy to build one, but all the designs I have come across are for higher voltages. If anyone comes across a 12V to PWM converter, please let me know.


----------



## vercomtech

Been a while since I have posted anything in here... I just cleaned up my 600T and reworked some cables. It all began with adding an AF 120 for rear exhaust.

Here is how she looks now...


----------



## mxfreek09

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pozuelo273*
> 
> Hi guys.
> This is my 600T.
> Hope you like!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my english, but I´m Spanish, and I don't speak English very well ...






WOW, that is absolutely amazing. Im very impressed with the colors.


----------



## Pozuelo273

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> WOW, that is absolutely amazing. Im very impressed with the colors.


Thanks!!









All cables are the originals, but with sleeve, I haven´t used extension.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pozuelo273*
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All cables are the originals, but with sleeve, I haven´t used extension.


Great job on the build and your sleeving!

Oh and welcome to OCN too!


----------



## 303869

Cant wait to move my build to the 600t se as ive just ordered one and will be with me in four days!!







i'll obviously post a pic when done


----------



## Pozuelo273

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Great job on the build and your sleeving!
> Oh and welcome to OCN too!


Thanks!!


----------



## Dimensionz




----------



## Mergatroid

That's pretty sweet. Nice build.


----------



## Car17




----------



## Simonzi

So, I got my build in my white 600T. The case looks amazing, and love the way it looks. The case itself is about 3" wider than my previous case, with a good deal of that being behind the motherboard tray, so there's plenty of room for thick cables to be organized. But one bad thing I don't like about the case is the construction of it. I had been using the Silverstone FT01 for about 3 years, which is pretty much a solid block of aluminum. Coming into the 600T, it just feels like a cheap pile of steel and plastic, which is what it really is. I'm still using the case because again, I love the way it looks, but after using a case made of higher quality materials, I had forgotten how cheap a steel\plastic case feels


----------



## mxfreek09

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*






I like it. Are you planning on getting cable extensions for the cards as well?


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> So, I got my build in my white 600T. The case looks amazing, and love the way it looks. The case itself is about 3" wider than my previous case, with a good deal of that being behind the motherboard tray, so there's plenty of room for thick cables to be organized. But one bad thing I don't like about the case is the construction of it. I had been using the Silverstone FT01 for about 3 years, which is pretty much a solid block of aluminum. Coming into the 600T, it just feels like a cheap pile of steel and plastic, which is what it really is. I'm still using the case because again, I love the way it looks, but after using a case made of higher quality materials, I had forgotten how cheap a steel\plastic case feels


It would be awesome if the 600T was made from better materials, the only problem then would be the price. It would probably be too expensive to be worth it for some people if it were even made out of aluminum with the same plastic.


----------



## teamrushpntball

So I just did my first build in a 600t and have a few water cooling questions for all of you. I'm intending to do it in 2 phases, first just the CPU and probably late next month when I get back from vacation I'll cool the GPU as well.

Here's what I plan to order:

Swiftech MCP35x Pump with attached tube reservoir.
XSPC Rasa Block

And here's my conundrum:
Just how much modding is involved to add a 360mm radiator up top? And how do people that have done it route the 360 inlet/outlet tubing, just through the 5.25 bays?

What about just mounting a 200mm Phobya radiator up top? From what I've read it's performance isn't far behind a 360mm radiator.

Mind you, when I cool the GPU I intend to install a 200mm Phobya in the front intake of the case. When I do this part, should I have the front as intake still and then have the top mounted 200mm or 360mm radiator as exhaust?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Just how much modding is involved to add a 360mm radiator up top? And how do people that have done it route the 360 inlet/outlet tubing, just through the 5.25 bays?


I am interested in WCing my rig some time soon too, and 360 up top seems like a good idea. Looks really clean too. I found this video on YouTube last week. He does it pretty well, but if you want to do it the exact same way as him, you're gonna have to use that exact radiator. You'll see why in the video. Otherwise you could just cut the thing off, which he doesn't want to do, but I don't know if it would ruin the grills closing/opening mechanism.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> I like it. Are you planning on getting cable extensions for the cards as well?


Yeah just waiting for the money for them, I have one more thing to get for the WC'ing part. I want to cool the NB and Mosfets later this week. With the block from EK.


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> Yeah just waiting for the money for them, I have one more thing to get for the WC'ing part. I want to cool the NB and Mosfets later this week. With the block from EK.


Be sure to keep us updated with pictures, im defiantly interested in how it turns out.


----------



## 303869

Hi guys, im getting my 600t white tommorow hopefully and have been thinking about sleeved psu cables. Would you recommend getting this complete sleeving pack http://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-individually-sleeved-modular-cable-upgrade-kit-for-the-professional-series-gold-ax850-ax750- or just buy bitfenix extensions? I know the latter is cheaper but i dont really want excess cable in the rear and dont know if it'll look better having white cables coming from the psu or black. Im also afraid ALL white cables might look 'too much'

What do the majority do, buy extensions? Btw i havent got time to sleeve them myself really.

Thanks


----------



## OkanG

I bought the extensions, and they've been fine. The side panel where all the excess cables go, have very nice space for the cables on this particular case. So you won't have any problems at all, getting it all to fit. So my vote is on Bitfenix extensions


----------



## protzman

IMO bitfenix extensions are junk! Too flimsy and in my experience the white ones get dirty really easy. Not a fan of the material either, I got generic performance PCs almost 2 years ago and they work so well hold shape well and the material is way above per for the price you pay. They are nylon and the bitfenix ones are like cloth, just IMO because I have dealt with more than one brand!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> IMO bitfenix extensions are junk! Too flimsy and in my experience the white ones get dirty really easy. Not a fan of the material either, I got generic performance PCs almost 2 years ago and they work so well hold shape well and the material is way above per for the price you pay. They are nylon and the bitfenix ones are like cloth, just IMO because I have dealt with more than one brand!


Thanks for your take. I might just get the corsair full set then, i suppose your paying for quality. Unless anyone has any cons of the corsair set?


----------



## Devious Dog

I put my Corsair H100 on the top outside and have two Corsair SP120's on the inside pushing through the rad to the outside world. Only needed a bit of cutting and no cutting of the removable top grill. The system looks much better with the Rad on the top and showing off the fans on the inside.

One thing to note with the vid, is that he shows the front 200mm fan coming with a fan mounting bracket, I got the black 600T mesh case and it did not come with this fan mounting bracket.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> So I just did my first build in a 600t and have a few water cooling questions for all of you. I'm intending to do it in 2 phases, first just the CPU and probably late next month when I get back from vacation I'll cool the GPU as well.
> Here's what I plan to order:
> Swiftech MCP35x Pump with attached tube reservoir.
> XSPC Rasa Block
> And here's my conundrum:
> Just how much modding is involved to add a 360mm radiator up top? And how do people that have done it route the 360 inlet/outlet tubing, just through the 5.25 bays?
> What about just mounting a 200mm Phobya radiator up top? From what I've read it's performance isn't far behind a 360mm radiator.
> Mind you, when I cool the GPU I intend to install a 200mm Phobya in the front intake of the case. When I do this part, should I have the front as intake still and then have the top mounted 200mm or 360mm radiator as exhaust?


I have not put a 360 rad up top, but I did mod my case so I could move the H100 forward one fan length toward the front of the case, which is basically the same thing.

All I did was put a 120mm fan up top in front of the two fans that I already had mounted. I traced around it and cut both the plastic and the metal under it. I ended up with a space perfect for a 360mm rad.
The picture below shows where the hole was cut (ignore the off-set fan, the picture was from when I had an H70 installed up top)



And this is what I ended up with:



That was my all time favorite mod. The three fans up there looked really "down to business". I did this so I could mount the H100 using push/pull but unfortunately, since I purchased an i5 motherboard, my mod no longer works because the interior fans now hit the memory/memory socket.

The mod itself was really pretty easy to do. I did all the cutting with a Dremel. In the video provided by Okang, you can see the guy has some problems taking the top mesh off because he put the rad up top instead of inside. Also, he's using a 30mm thick rad, which is amazing because I really didn't think one would fit up there. I bet the rad is actually hitting the metal mesh, which I would prefer not to do. I would recommend getting a 25mm thick rad and putting the rad inside and the fans up top. Since he's using a 30mm thick rad, he had no choice but to put the rad up top since if he put it inside the case it would likely hit the memory and/or the CPU power cable connector.

Something else to think about is how you want the fans to work. If you're going to use exhaust or intake, and weather or not you will put the fans inside or the rad. I prefer exhaust myself, and I also prefer push. Because of that, I have my H100 rad mounted up top now, with my fans inside pushing air out through the rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Hi guys, im getting my 600t white tommorow hopefully and have been thinking about sleeved psu cables. Would you recommend getting this complete sleeving pack http://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-individually-sleeved-modular-cable-upgrade-kit-for-the-professional-series-gold-ax850-ax750- or just buy bitfenix extensions? I know the latter is cheaper but i dont really want excess cable in the rear and dont know if it'll look better having white cables coming from the psu or black. Im also afraid ALL white cables might look 'too much'
> What do the majority do, buy extensions? Btw i havent got time to sleeve them myself really.
> Thanks


Since you have a Corsair modular power supply, you can go onto Corsair's site and purchase sleeved cables made specifically for your power supply, so you won't need extensions.

http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html

And they have different colours too.

Edit: Oops, I guess you already saw them. I think they would be better than using extensions.


----------



## 303869

Yeah thanks megatroid, i guess i'll just buy corsairs ones. Nice modding on the top there. That guy on the previous page with his wc'ing videos looked amazing when complete, very nice indeed.


----------



## kepiinskii

Just cut some holes in my case ready to get my watercooling stuff

(^This is for when I upgrade, I want to get the Phobya 200mm, but my budget isn't covering that at the moment)


Just curious to know what anyone thinks of my WC basket, before i hit buy?










Didn't want to go over £220, so I'm hoping that what I've chosen will be fine and dandy..
Ill also be getting a mayhems die at some point too, to make the res look nice...
Would be nice to know if I've missed anything (in my price range) that would be better than something else i have picked...










EDIT: Is 3 litres of Di-water enough for that loop or should I get more?


----------



## Simonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> It would be awesome if the 600T was made from better materials, the only problem then would be the price. It would probably be too expensive to be worth it for some people if it were even made out of aluminum with the same plastic.


Yeah, I know. The case isn't bad for a steel\plastic case, but that's just the nature of steel\plastic cases. Just different than what I've been use to using since 2008. I paid something like $270 for my Silverstone case back then


----------



## Atistab

Hi all,
This is my first build, Still working a bit with the Cable Management, (Im open to any suggestions). I plan on doing some mods and Water Cooling my rig. Can I be added to the club?


----------



## vercomtech

Welcome to OCN









And great job on your first build - it looks very clean!


----------



## OkanG

It's not 100% done, but I was too lazy to make a decent circle, lol. I'll make it prettier some other time.

Other than that, I did this:



A loooooooooong time ago, I said I'd try to make something like a holder for my headset. Recently, I got an idea. These small fancy things came with my BitFenix LED-kit. I figured I wouldn't need all of them, so I took two of the big ones and got my mom to get some super-strong double adhesive tape from her work. This is the result.



I was going for the front, but I decided to do the right side. That looked quite ugly, and I wanted it to be more practical, so I tried to put them on the other side, like on the picture. They fit perfectly where I put them now, and I like both the looks and the functionality of it









Cheers!


----------



## 303869

Hey guys can i be added to the club as my 600t finnaly arrived and have moved everything across!


----------



## machomen

Hello guys Sorry for the bad Quality picture but im not in possesion of a good camera made this with me HTC


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not 100% done, but I was too lazy to make a decent circle, lol. I'll make it prettier some other time.
> Other than that, I did this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A loooooooooong time ago, I said I'd try to make something like a holder for my headset. Recently, I got an idea. These small fancy things came with my BitFenix LED-kit. I figured I wouldn't need all of them, so I took two of the big ones and got my mom to get some super-strong double adhesive tape from her work. This is the result.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going for the front, but I decided to do the right side. That looked quite ugly, and I wanted it to be more practical, so I tried to put them on the other side, like on the picture. They fit perfectly where I put them now, and I like both the looks and the functionality of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Do you mind me stealing you idea, I have the same headset but in black.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Do you mind me stealing you idea, I have the same headset but in black.


It's not exactly original, lol. Haven't seen it on a 600t though.
But no problem, just go ahead!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not 100% done, but I was too lazy to make a decent circle, lol. I'll make it prettier some other time.
> Other than that, I did this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A loooooooooong time ago, I said I'd try to make something like a holder for my headset. Recently, I got an idea. These small fancy things came with my BitFenix LED-kit. I figured I wouldn't need all of them, so I took two of the big ones and got my mom to get some super-strong double adhesive tape from her work. This is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going for the front, but I decided to do the right side. That looked quite ugly, and I wanted it to be more practical, so I tried to put them on the other side, like on the picture. They fit perfectly where I put them now, and I like both the looks and the functionality of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Hey, good job. Nice to see it turned out so well. Perfect for the headphones you have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machomen*
> 
> Hello guys Sorry for the bad Quality picture but im not in possesion of a good camera made this with me HTC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My god those cards are huge!

Well, back to Guild Wars 2.....


----------



## Snyderman34

Got mine in today:










Had it a day, and already forgot about my TT Chaser MK-1


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Got mine in today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had it a day, and already forgot about my TT Chaser MK-1


Looks nice and clean. Do you guys think it's possible to passively cool a GPU?


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Looks nice and clean. Do you guys think it's possible to passively cool a GPU?


http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/27/3120426/colorful-igame-gtx-680-passive-heatsink-graphics-card


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Looks nice and clean. Do you guys think it's possible to passively cool a GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/27/3120426/colorful-igame-gtx-680-passive-heatsink-graphics-card
Click to expand...

I was just thinking of attaching a waterblock to a card and let it run like that. I like the look of waterblocks, but I have to wait for a bit until I can afford water since I spent a lot more on my PSU.


----------



## mxfreek09

I wouldn't suggest just using at water block. The heat will build up in the inside where the water is suppose to run and act live an insulator. Also I found this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186054


----------



## Swag

Well actually the main reason why I want the waterblock is because I can't stand the look of how there are those dots on the GPU. I want to cover it up.


----------



## mxfreek09

you mean the dots on the backside? the side that faces up towards the cpu? If so you can get this for your 5870 to cover them up:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11373/ex-blc-801/EK_Radeon_HD_5870_V2_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_EK-5870_V2_Backplate_-_Black.html


----------



## matthewh133

Hey guys, some beautiful machines here.

I just bought my new rig, which includes a 600T (white), Z77 Extreme4, AX750, 16gb Corsair vengeance.

I have a few of questions which would be awesome if you could help em out with (my rig's sitting half full waiting to be finished).

1. What are the 4 black plugs coming from the top of the case meant to plug into on the motherboard? They all look identical and are 3 pin.

2. How do people make their rigs so clean? The 2 fans in the case seem to have to plug into the middle of my motherboard? That's where Chas fan 2 and 3 are. This means there's 2 fan cables going across my motherboard ruining the prettiness.

3. Does anyone have any idea where the 1394 (firewire) connection is on the Z77 Extreme4 mobo?

4. What have people done with the USB 3 cable that comes with the case? Have you just hid it behind the case? Or are you using it? If so how have you hidden the cable, rather than have it run through the case, through the water cooling hole out the back and into the USB point.

5. By the looks of it, the bunch of little cables (PWR LED +/-, Reset switch, power switch etc) plugs all go into the same area on my MOBO, but this leaves nothing plugged in above the power or reset switch, is this correct?

Sorry for my noobness, this is only my second time building a PC and the first one was a bit more basic than this. I really do appreciate any assistance.

Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## OkanG

Nice rigs in here!

Question: Idea with backplates? Is it just for aesthetics? Because I like the clean look, and maybe I'll go for a backplate myself. I just don't know whether it has any other uses.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthewh133*
> 
> 3. Does anyone have any idea where the 1394 (firewire) connection is on the Z77 Extreme4 mobo?
> 4. What have people done with the USB 3 cable that comes with the case? Have you just hid it behind the case? Or are you using it? If so how have you hidden the cable, rather than have it run through the case, through the water cooling hole out the back and into the USB point.
> Thanks so much for any help.


3. 1394 (Firewire) seems to have been dropped on those, mine is the same way.
4. I ran my cable along the top (behind the mobo tray) and back through the small opening at the back of the case, then out the special PCI slot cover with a small hole dedicated for such use.


----------



## 303869

@ matthew

1. That is the fan controller wires where you plug your fans into. I personally use my motherboards fan controller.

2. Good cable management and leaving unplugged things you wont use. Your just unlucky if your fan connectors are in the middle im afraid. You sure theres none on the outside of the mobo?
Also when you next upgrade, consider colours of components and try to get a theme going.

4. I personally am not using the cable as it will spoil the look and think its pointless using a usb3 socket to power another on the front.

5. Just follow the wiring diagram, should be in your manual. Not all the pins have to be used but depends on your mobo.


----------



## machomen

yeah i know, but the cards aint really big the artic coolers are should have been fine with the dual fans on it these are a bit overkill


----------



## barneyLFC80

Updated by build today. Done a few cosmetic mods which have improved airflow - removed HDD cage, added extra fans, created a shroud for side. Added a fan to the rear of CPU a few weeks back, this reduces core temps by about 5c which was very handy for me at the time running a 4.4GHz overclock AMD 8120 (was getting rather hot). Now added the PSU shroud in carbon fibre effect, new lighting too.

New and best addition - dwood's custom bracket for the Antec Kuhler 620. Now fitted to my HD6950. Runs at like 34c idle, where as before it was around 46c. Deffo improvement, not to mention that the whole rig is not only cooler all round, but quieter.

Whilst at it, I took off my cable tied fans that I had mounted to underside of H100. Bolted them in, and offset the H100 to clear motherboard - mounting the top fans as they should be using bolts and ties.

FX8120 @ 4.4GHz was running idle at 28c. With the cooling so good, I have tweaked multiplier and voltages to get her up to 4.6GHz stable in prime95 peaking at 61c.

NEXT MODS: New PSU extensions, possibly cut out a new bigger window, backplate for HD6950, red sleeving on water pipes........ then I am done (for now anyway)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Looks nice and clean. Do you guys think it's possible to passively cool a GPU?


There are passive GPU coolers you can purchase:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX37696

But I'd keep a real close eye on temps if you decide to go that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was just thinking of attaching a waterblock to a card and let it run like that. I like the look of waterblocks, but I have to wait for a bit until I can afford water since I spent a lot more on my PSU.


I would never even think about trying to cool a GPU with an empty waterblock. The whole point of rads and pumps is that blocks can't do the job themselves. Plus, they're not airblocks, they're waterblocks. Trying to use it as you suggest will just damage something (most likely the GPU, but I suppose it would be possible to warp the block as well).

Why in such a rush that you're considering damaging your equipment? Just use it as is until you can complete your water setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthewh133*
> 
> Hey guys, some beautiful machines here.
> I just bought my new rig, which includes a 600T (white), Z77 Extreme4, AX750, 16gb Corsair vengeance.
> I have a few of questions which would be awesome if you could help em out with (my rig's sitting half full waiting to be finished).
> 1. What are the 4 black plugs coming from the top of the case meant to plug into on the motherboard? They all look identical and are 3 pin.
> 2. How do people make their rigs so clean? The 2 fans in the case seem to have to plug into the middle of my motherboard? That's where Chas fan 2 and 3 are. This means there's 2 fan cables going across my motherboard ruining the prettiness.
> 3. Does anyone have any idea where the 1394 (firewire) connection is on the Z77 Extreme4 mobo?
> 4. What have people done with the USB 3 cable that comes with the case? Have you just hid it behind the case? Or are you using it? If so how have you hidden the cable, rather than have it run through the case, through the water cooling hole out the back and into the USB point.
> 5. By the looks of it, the bunch of little cables (PWR LED +/-, Reset switch, power switch etc) plugs all go into the same area on my MOBO, but this leaves nothing plugged in above the power or reset switch, is this correct?
> Sorry for my noobness, this is only my second time building a PC and the first one was a bit more basic than this. I really do appreciate any assistance.
> Thanks so much for any help.


1: Can you post a picture of the cables? They sound like the fan controller cables.
2: Don't use your motherboard to control the case fans, use the built-in fan controller.
3: No.
4: I used to have the USB 3 cable routed under my video card and out the back. It's pretty easy to run it along the bottom of the GPU with most cards. It's almost invisible under there. Now, I have an adapter to plug that cable into the motherboard, so 90% of the length of the cable is hidden behind my motherboard. Note you could also rout the USB cable out the same hole the CPU power cables rout through, down at the rear of the case and out the first available hole.
5: I'm a little thick today, I'm not quite sure what you mean by " this leaves nothing plugged in above the power or reset switch, is this correct?". The power and reset switch on the case are at the top, so there's nothing above them. If you're referring to the power and reset headers on your motherboard, I don't know. That depends on your motherboard. Every front panel connector on your case should have a corresponding place to plug it into on your motherboard. Your owners manual will show you where all the connectors go. If you're not sure, go to the manufacturers website, get the PDF version of their manual and post a picture of the of the board and connector list.

Here's a general rule of thumb: Every device in your computer (HDD, DVD, PSU, MOBO, FANS, GPUs) that has a cable plugged into it or coming from it, first rout it to the other side of the case through the nearest grommet hole, then rout it where you need it, and only pull it back through the grommet hole that's closest to its destination. Always start with the mindset that everything routs around the back, never across the board unless you just can't do it another way (such as the USB 3 cable). In that case, rout it along an edge instead of going across the board. Along the edge of the bottom of the mobo, and the up the rear edge and out, along the rear edge from the top toward the bottom and out. Or under the GPU (or some other card if you have one) and out (by "out" I mean out the back of the case, or plugged into their appropriate header on the mobo).

The bottom of the GPU is a great place to rout a cable or two because most GPUs have such large coolers on them that take up two slots, it's easy to hide a cable between the two slots under the card.


----------



## 303869

Megatroid, why do you say not to use the mobo fan controller? Ive found asus's fan expert to be very good. And why adjust fans manually when your mobo does it for you according to temp? All of which is full customisable allowing you to choose temps for fan power % at different stages.


----------



## Devious Dog

This is my new build, finally got around to taking a photo of it.



Corsair AX1200 Gold Power Supply
Corsair Graphite 600TM Mesh Window Case
Corsair Hydro Series H100 CPU Cooler
Corsair Force Series GT 240GB SSD
Intel Core i7 3930K
Corsair Dominator GT CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
Nvidia 3D Vision 2 GeForce Glasses Kit
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Motherboard
ASUS GeForce GTX 690 4GB
Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan
Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Case Fan Twin Pack
CoolerMaster E2 Gold Thermal Paste
Qpad MK-85 Mechanical Keyboard with Cherry Brown
Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. 9 Gaming Mouse
BenQ XL2420T 24in LED Widescreen Gaming Monitor
Logitech C920 HD Pro Webcam
Dell AX510 PA Sound Bar PC multimedia speakers


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new build, finally got around to taking a photo of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair AX1200 Gold Power Supply
> Corsair Graphite 600TM Mesh Window Case
> Corsair Hydro Series H100 CPU Cooler
> Corsair Force Series GT 240GB SSD
> Intel Core i7 3930K
> Corsair Dominator GT CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
> Nvidia 3D Vision 2 GeForce Glasses Kit
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Motherboard
> ASUS GeForce GTX 690 4GB
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan
> Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Case Fan Twin Pack
> CoolerMaster E2 Gold Thermal Paste
> Qpad MK-85 Mechanical Keyboard with Cherry Brown
> Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. 9 Gaming Mouse
> BenQ XL2420T 24in LED Widescreen Gaming Monitor
> Logitech C920 HD Pro Webcam
> Dell AX510 PA Sound Bar PC multimedia speakers


You spent all that money and couldn't buy another 16GB of RAM? Haha jk man. Sexy looking build you got there but it seems like 1200 is overkill for just that. If you plan on going 3-sli then I guess it's still ok, but I think 850 would cut it.


----------



## Snyderman34

^^^That's hot right there. Looks amazing!


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> This is my new build, finally got around to taking a photo of it.


WOW! Please tell me you have a build log, I have been thinking of doing this very same thing but was unsure of how it would look.
+Rep on that!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You spent all that money and couldn't buy another 16GB of RAM? Haha jk man. Sexy looking build you got there but it seems like 1200 is overkill for just that. If you plan on going 3-sli then I guess it's still ok, but I think 850 would cut it.


I already have another 16GB on its way as I run alot of Virtual Machines, and I plan to run another ASUS GeForce GTX 690 4GB when the price comes down so that would be a Quad GPU setup.


----------



## 303869

Nice work Devious dog! Looks very nice! I admit im not that into red/black themes but that looks amazing!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You spent all that money and couldn't buy another 16GB of RAM? Haha jk man. Sexy looking build you got there but it seems like 1200 is overkill for just that. If you plan on going 3-sli then I guess it's still ok, but I think 850 would cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> I already have another 16GB on its way as I run alot of Virtual Machines, and I plan to run another ASUS GeForce GTX 690 4GB when the price comes down so that would be a Quad GPU setup.
Click to expand...

Then, 1200 wouldn't be too much and 32GB!







Good job. After that, when prices go down, go for 64GB.







Can never have too much RAM!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> ^^^That's hot right there. Looks amazing!


Thanks, I would have posted pics sooner but I had a faulty CPU which took awhile to RA.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Nice work Devious dog! Looks very nice! I admit im not that into red/black themes but that looks amazing!


I went for Red LEDs because they are easier on your eyes at night time. I have changed all the LEDs on the Case now to 5mm Red LEDs Waterclear 12000mcd.
I'm sure I will find something else to mod on the system in the future, but for now I like it as clean as possible. Very happy with the outcome.


----------



## Killermod1

beautiful case, beautiful!!!!








Can you run some temps by us? so that we can see what two 200mm as intake do...well on your graphics card I know it wont do much on your cpu....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Megatroid, why do you say not to use the mobo fan controller? Ive found asus's fan expert to be very good. And why adjust fans manually when your mobo does it for you according to temp? All of which is full customisable allowing you to choose temps for fan power % at different stages.


I use an after market fan controller. This allows me to keep an eye on the RPMs at a glance and adjust a fan with a quick tweak.

I do use my motherboard for my H100 fans (I use PWM fans for my H100). However, you were asking about keeping your cables from going across your motherboard, and I told how we do it (by using the case fan controller or an after market controller). If you don't mind the cables going across your mobo, then the mobo control is fine.

Also remember, not all mobos are the same,. Some will control 3-pin fans and some won't, some will control PWM fans, and some won't. Some will only run case fans at 100% all the time.

If you want a consistent usage model even though you are replacing motherboards fairly often, the solution is to let the case/after market fan controller control the fans. This also allows you to rout the fan cables on a more permanent basis and not have to rerout them when you replace the mobo. Of course, this all depends on your own usage and your own opinion/desire for what you want regarding your fans. From my experience, most people who purchase aftermarket fan controllers use manual control. There are a few available that also have auto control in them, but most of them are manual.

Either type of usage model works fine. It all depends on how you want to do it. This is why they put a fan controller in the case (and a lot of other cases). Personally, I prefer the controller I have and I like some others, so I don't use the case fan controller.

If you don't mind the cables going across your board and you prefer the control from your board, then it's fine the way you're doing it now.



It doesn't hurt if the controller looks really cool too...


----------



## 303869

I see megatroid thats fair enough. Luckily most of my fan cables are on the outside of the board and you can barely see them so its fine in my case.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> WOW! Please tell me you have a build log, I have been thinking of doing this very same thing but was unsure of how it would look.
> +Rep on that!


Will create a build log and add more photos of my mods, even if I have to pull it apart again to take the photos







I forgot to take some photos, but I dont mind pulling it apart again.
I will also get temps and give what the ambient temp was, will also do some bench testing once I workout some good sites.

Thanks to all that gave me a REP+, I am very happy with my build as it is my first build for almost 15 years


----------



## Killermod1

Thanks for taking the time to share with us..


----------



## teamrushpntball

So my build is almost done and I thought I'd share a few pictures with everyone. Will be ordering a evga 680 SC and Shimian IPSI 1440p monitor when I get back from vacation. Will probably also water cool the card at that time.

FYI, this was my first build ~10 days ago.

And it was my first watercooling ~5 days ago, I couldn't help myself. Got done building and just had to do more! I will be picking up a 200mm red led Bitfenix Spectre Pro for the front, that corsair one is louder than everything else in the case combined and doesn't quite match.

My rig:

Corsair 600t SE Case

ASRock Z77 1155 extreme6 motherboard

i5 3570k (4.5ghz Stable at 1.264v)

Samsung Low Profile 1600mhz 2x4gb Ram (1866 at 8-9-9-24-1t with 1.4v)

Corsair HX750 Gold PSU

Samsung 830 128gb SSD

Samsung DVDR

Water Cooling:

XSPC Raystorm CPU Block

Primochill Red 3/8"ID by 1/2" OD tubing

MCP35X Pump with attached reservoir (PWM controlled at 3500 rpm)

Black Ice GT Stealth 360 xFlow Radiator

Enzotech Compression Fittings

SHIN-ETSU X23-7783D Thermal Compound

Bitfenix Spectre Pro Red Fans









And yes that is a 360mm Radiator In the top of my case =)


----------



## 303869

Very nice teamrush! Yeah just need a red spectre in the front, then it'll finish it off. Very well done for your 1st build though!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Very nice teamrush! Yeah just need a red spectre in the front, then it'll finish it off. Very well done for your 1st build though!


All he needs I think is a sexy full window kit so he can show off that sexy rig. Love your rig man. I wish I could do such a great job with the mod, but I don't have steady hands! I messed up when taking off the honeycomb thing from the back of my CM Scout. Ruined it!


----------



## Knuckle

Hi Devious

Congrads on the build, looks awesome ! Glad to see it finished.









I ended up using the 200mm as exhaust rather then intake with the 690, seems to have better air flow.

Great idea with the two 200's Love it !

Cheers
Knuckle


----------



## sweeper240

Are you going to get a graphics card?? not really a huge reason to have 750w if you don't have a graphics card...
Quote:


> So my build is almost done and I thought I'd share a few pictures with everyone. Will be ordering a evga 680 SC and Shimian IPSI 1440p monitor when I get back from vacation. Will probably also water cool the card at that time.
> FYI, this was my first build ~10 days ago.
> And it was my first watercooling ~5 days ago, I couldn't help myself. Got done building and just had to do more! I will be picking up a 200mm red led Bitfenix Spectre Pro for the front, that corsair one is louder than everything else in the case combined and doesn't quite match.
> My rig:
> Corsair 600t SE Case
> ASRock Z77 1155 extreme6 motherboard
> i5 3570k (4.5ghz Stable at 1.264v)
> Samsung Low Profile 1600mhz 2x4gb Ram (1866 at 8-9-9-24-1t with 1.4v)
> Corsair HX750 Gold PSU
> Samsung 830 128gb SSD
> Samsung DVDR
> Water Cooling:
> XSPC Raystorm CPU Block
> Primochill Red 3/8"ID by 1/2" OD tubing
> MCP35X Pump with attached reservoir (PWM controlled at 3500 rpm)
> Black Ice GT Stealth 360 xFlow Radiator
> Enzotech Compression Fittings
> SHIN-ETSU X23-7783D Thermal Compound
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro Red Fans
> 
> And yes that is a 360mm Radiator In the top of my case =)
> Edited by teamrushpntball - Yesterday at 11:38 pm


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweeper240*
> 
> Are you going to get a graphics card?? not really a huge reason to have 750w if you don't have a graphics card...


Read his 2nd sentence lol

"Will be ordering a evga 680 SC"


----------



## teamrushpntball

Haha yeah there will be a graphics card. Kinda went over my budget and had to make the choice on water cooling immediately, or graphics card. Water cooling looked more fun


----------



## BiuS

I got mine 2 weeks ago and i was modding and waiting for some hardware arrive, so that my build so far. Still waiting for led's and Bitfenix fans to replace the stock ones that aren't so good. i Had to mod the voltage the enters the fan control so the minimum speed is quieter. (using the 7v mod)






So a bit late but can i still join?


----------



## OkanG

It's never too late, lol. I enjoy new builds coming in here everyday. Welcome!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> I got mine 2 weeks ago and i was modding and waiting for some hardware arrive, so that my build so far. Still waiting for led's and Bitfenix fans to replace the stock ones that aren't so good. i Had to mod the voltage the enters the fan control so the minimum speed is quieter. (using the 7v mod)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a bit late but can i still join?


As okan said its never too late







Nice build btw and my god that is a huge heatsink! lol


----------



## TraPofMinD

I picked up some Nylobrade Braid Reinforced Tubing at Home Depot to replace the tubing in my computer. This stuff is un-kinkable and heavy duty. Plus the white mesh works well with my white theme.


----------



## teamrushpntball

That does look nice trapofmind, when you going to cool those cards?


----------



## chrischoi

Really stupid question. So if I'm taking out the 5.25 bays and cutting stuff... Will I need to repaint the whole pieces are tape off the exposed aluminum and just paint that?
It's in a space where no one would really see it.

I'm assuming the whole side needs resprayed. Thought maybe I could get away with just spot spraying the small areas.

Thanks.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Really stupid question. So if I'm taking out the 5.25 bays and cutting stuff... Will I need to repaint the whole pieces are tape off the exposed aluminum and just paint that?
> It's in a space where no one would really see it.
> I'm assuming the whole side needs resprayed. Thought maybe I could get away with just spot spraying the small areas.
> Thanks.


If you take out the 5.25" bay, the only two sections that will be exposed will be on the top front of the mainboard tray and on the inside front. I have just done this to my case and I just touched up where the bare metal was showing. Just use some automotive matt black paint, you can also dry it quicker using a hair dryer.


----------



## stoneburst

Well, after four months the integrated fan controller finally crashed.

Returning the case is very expensive (shipment ...) so I am looking for a dedicated fan controller (and it has to be CHEAP).

So, I just need to control the three case fans (20cm+20cm+12cm).

I want to know if the XIGMATEK MONO COOL can manage this 3 fans. In its specs says that it supports 3 fans, but I really doubt it because it is really cheap ...

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=94

What are your opinions?

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## 303869

I suppose as long as your fans dont exceed 10w it should do as its max output is 10w. It doesnt specify sizes of three fans either so i would say go for it.


----------



## stoneburst

Yes, I supposed that too ...

I really want to know if the stock fans exceed that level of watts.

Thanks RyReZar


----------



## stoneburst

Well, I have disconnected the 20 cm LED fans, and only the 12cm rear fan connected. Now the fan controller works fine.

It seems the problem is in the "LED" fans, this fan controller can't manage them.

So, now I start my search of a new two 20 cm fans without leds ... Advice needed !


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoneburst*
> 
> Yes, I supposed that too ...
> I really want to know if the stock fans exceed that level of watts.
> Thanks RyReZar


Mine did as well. I'd say check out their forum. Maybe they can send you just the fan controller.

Do you think this will buffer or is it ok to leave it like this?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Mine did as well. I'd say check out their forum. Maybe they can send you just the fan controller.
> Do you think this will buffer or is it ok to leave it like this?


Leave it like that, that way you can alway put the 5.25" drive bay back in latter if you need too. All you will have to do is pot rivet or screw it back in place.

Nice job..


----------



## BBLENDER

I'm thinking about putting a radiator where big the top fan is. Like a 2 x 120mm. Pretty common configuration.. With the fans on the outside I guess...

Which direction should the airflow be. Into the case or like an exhaust?







Don't know if I explained correctly...


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> I'm thinking about putting a radiator where big the top fan is. Like a 2 x 120mm. Pretty common configuration.. With the fans on the outside I guess...
> Which direction should the airflow be. Into the case or like an exhaust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if I explained correctly...


I'd put them as exhaust. Since heat rises, this way you won't be fighting the heat.


----------



## cwaters425

Here is my build:




































I cut out the front 200mm grill and also took out the stock fan and replaced it with a 200mm spectre pro









I cut out the grills unoder the noctua fans so they would get better airflow to my h100 cooler









cable management. Could have done better, but at this point i had taken everything apart 2 times because of a few issues i had, so i rushed to get the cables tied up



















Everything is ready, just waiting for my BenQ XL2420T, which should arrive on Tuesday (9/11/12)

Specs:

Corsair 600T SE White
EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature
Asus Sabertooth Z77 motherboard
Intel i5 3570k processor
Corsair H100 CPU cooler
16Gb Corsair 1600mhz DDR3
Corsair 120GB Force 3 SSD
200mm Spectre Pro intake
(2) Noctua NF-F12 intake for H100
120mm spectre profor exhaust

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwaters425*
> 
> Specs:
> Corsair 600T SE White
> EVGA GTX 680
> Asus Sabertooth Z77 motherboard
> Intel i5 3570k processor
> Corsair H100 CPU cooler
> 16Gb Corsair 1600mhz DDR3
> Corsair 120GB Force 3 SSD
> 200mm Spectre Pro intake
> (2) Noctua NF-F12 intake for H100
> 120mm spectre profor exhaust
> Thanks,
> Chris


Notice a big difference with the Spectre Pro?


----------



## cwaters425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Notice a big difference with the Spectre Pro?


I didn't really do any temp testing, I just planned to remove the stock fans with the specter pro's from the start. The specter pro are quiet as can be and push a lot of air. I feel they are way better than the stock fans.


----------



## Swag

Did anyone have a problem when installing the H100 and when you booted up there was a CPU Fan error? I got that and the only resolution was to press ignore in BIOS. My temps don't seem like it's faulty. Any thoughts?


----------



## Killermod1

@cwaters425 Beautiful build!!


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Did anyone have a problem when installing the H100 and when you booted up there was a CPU Fan error? I got that and the only resolution was to press ignore in BIOS. My temps don't seem like it's faulty. Any thoughts?


Do you have the pump plugged into the mobo via the CPU fan header, or with a molex? If I remember right, the BIOS will throw an error if there is nothing plugged into that header (thinks the CPU doesn't have cooling attached or something like that).


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Did anyone have a problem when installing the H100 and when you booted up there was a CPU Fan error? I got that and the only resolution was to press ignore in BIOS. My temps don't seem like it's faulty. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the pump plugged into the mobo via the CPU fan header, or with a molex? If I remember right, the BIOS will throw an error if there is nothing plugged into that header (thinks the CPU doesn't have cooling attached or something like that).
Click to expand...

How do I attach it to a molex?


----------



## Ghostnight

What material do you guys use to built a cover for the psu?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostnight*
> 
> What material do you guys use to built a cover for the psu?


My first and only PSU cover was made from wood, but most people seem to use metal but I don't have any input or recommendations on that.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My first and only PSU cover was made from wood, but most people seem to use metal but I don't have any input or recommendations on that.


You could use Carbon fiber matt sheets is really easy to use and mold, it is amost the same as fiber glass matt if you wanted to go a bit cheaper.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostnight*
> 
> What material do you guys use to built a cover for the psu?


2 pieces of plexi, solvent cemented together with Di-Noc vinyl.


----------



## cwaters425

I plugged mine right into the CPU fan header and haven't got any errors like that.


----------



## cwaters425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> @cwaters425 Beautiful build!!


thanks! This is my first build that I did all by myself, and it came out great!


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwaters425*
> 
> I didn't really do any temp testing, I just planned to remove the stock fans with the specter pro's from the start. The specter pro are quiet as can be and push a lot of air. I feel they are way better than the stock fans.


How is the actual size compared to the stock ones? I hope they are smaller.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys,

For my H100, I put the fans in the top compartment. Should I have it blowing air out of the case or blowing air in the case?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwaters425*
> 
> Here is my build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut out the front 200mm grill and also took out the stock fan and replaced it with a 200mm spectre pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut out the grills unoder the noctua fans so they would get better airflow to my h100 cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cable management. Could have done better, but at this point i had taken everything apart 2 times because of a few issues i had, so i rushed to get the cables tied up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is ready, just waiting for my BenQ XL2420T, which should arrive on Tuesday (9/11/12)
> Specs:
> Corsair 600T SE White
> EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature
> Asus Sabertooth Z77 motherboard
> Intel i5 3570k processor
> Corsair H100 CPU cooler
> 16Gb Corsair 1600mhz DDR3
> Corsair 120GB Force 3 SSD
> 200mm Spectre Pro intake
> (2) Noctua NF-F12 intake for H100
> 120mm spectre profor exhaust
> Thanks,
> Chris


Damn good looking build there, you plan on watercooling in the future with that beefy psu? Like the contrast the white cooler on the 680 gives as well.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> For my H100, I put the fans in the top compartment. Should I have it blowing air out of the case or blowing air in the case?


Blowing out (exhaust) theres no reason why you'd want it as intake.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Blowing out (exhaust) theres no reason why you'd want it as intake.


To blow out the fans would have to be on the inside. Since the fans are on the outside, you want to pull air out. So the air moves up. Heat rises.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Blowing out (exhaust) theres no reason why you'd want it as intake.
> 
> 
> 
> To blow out the fans would have to be on the inside. Since the fans are on the outside, you want to pull air out. So the air moves up. Heat rises.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks. I didn't know because people said to put it inwards so cold air can come in. It's only going to be pull then. Is that okay?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> To blow out the fans would have to be on the inside. Since the fans are on the outside, you want to pull air out. So the air moves up. Heat rises.


Yeah thats what i meant







@swag i would never have the fans for a cpu cooler as intake, the cooler is where the most heat is generated so you want to get rid of it asap. If you had it blowing into the case as heat rises it would only try to come up again and hover around your rad increasing temps. (a basic theory of it all)


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Yeah thats what i meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @swag i would never have the fans for a cpu cooler as intake, the cooler is where the most heat is generated so you want to get rid of it asap. If you had it blowing into the case as heat rises it would only try to come up again and hover around your rad increasing temps. (a basic theory of it all)


Basically point the Corsair stickers up.







Lol. Easiest way to put it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Yeah thats what i meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @swag i would never have the fans for a cpu cooler as intake, the cooler is where the most heat is generated so you want to get rid of it asap. If you had it blowing into the case as heat rises it would only try to come up again and hover around your rad increasing temps. (a basic theory of it all)
> 
> 
> 
> Basically point the Corsair stickers up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Easiest way to put it.
Click to expand...

Ok, will do that. I just bought some new MX-4 since mine was getting chalky and NT-H1. Gonna try that out and see if I'll make the switch. Anyone here fold?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, will do that. I just bought some new MX-4 since mine was getting chalky and NT-H1. Gonna try that out and see if I'll make the switch. Anyone here fold?


I have some MX-4 on the way.

I wish I could say I fold, but I let my girlfriend do the folding around here.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, will do that. I just bought some new MX-4 since mine was getting chalky and NT-H1. Gonna try that out and see if I'll make the switch. Anyone here fold?
> 
> 
> 
> I have some MX-4 on the way.
> 
> I wish I could say I fold, but I let my girlfriend do the folding around here.
Click to expand...

Haha, that's funny. That made me laugh. Anyway, I like the MX-4 but my favorite paste are those Indigo Xtreme. It's just so damn expensive that the only time I used it was for my old CPU and I was so scared of having to buy a new one that I never touched with the heatsink ever again. Although I never had a reason to because the temps were great.


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> For my H100, I put the fans in the top compartment. Should I have it blowing air out of the case or blowing air in the case?


I set mine up blowing air in because the air outside of the case is cooler than the air inside of the case. I have the rear case fan as exhaust.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> For my H100, I put the fans in the top compartment. Should I have it blowing air out of the case or blowing air in the case?
> 
> 
> 
> I set mine up blowing air in because the air outside of the case is cooler than the air inside of the case. I have the rear case fan as exhaust.
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking and it's what my fans are set to do right now, but the more I think of it, the worse this set up is. Mainly because you want a negative pressure case so you have less dust and less hot air in your case. So you should have 1 - 2 120MM fans in the front and have 3 at the top end as exhaust. So no matter what, the only air in your case it cold air and all the hot air is completely expelled before it does any serious heating to your components.


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED:*

Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## Xylene

I flipped my fans and temps appear to be worse, just saying.

I have the stock fan in the front at full blast, stock fan in the rear on full blast.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Really stupid question. So if I'm taking out the 5.25 bays and cutting stuff... Will I need to repaint the whole pieces are tape off the exposed aluminum and just paint that?
> It's in a space where no one would really see it.
> I'm assuming the whole side needs resprayed. Thought maybe I could get away with just spot spraying the small areas.
> Thanks.


Aluminum? In the 600T?

If you cut an edge, just file it a bit to get the roughness out and touch up the edges. I used some Honda Graphite touchup paint on a few things and it matches really well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoneburst*
> 
> Well, after four months the integrated fan controller finally crashed.
> Returning the case is very expensive (shipment ...) so I am looking for a dedicated fan controller (and it has to be CHEAP).
> So, I just need to control the three case fans (20cm+20cm+12cm).
> I want to know if the XIGMATEK MONO COOL can manage this 3 fans. In its specs says that it supports 3 fans, but I really doubt it because it is really cheap ...
> http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=94
> What are your opinions?
> Thank you so much in advance


Yeah, that's cheap all right. Were you trying to avoid putting something in the front of the case?

I think this is a far better choice:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995074

That's if you really only want three fan controls (you can get a 4 or 6 fan controller for about the same price that will allow for future expansion). This is only $20, which is pretty cheap, and it will match the front of the case somewhat because it uses a mesh as the front of the fan controller. I think it does 0-12V and PWM. Personally, I don't like having to reach inside the case or to the rear of the case to adjust my fans.

Here's one for $24 that will also match the front of the case:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992007

And it will control five fans so you will have two spare spots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Did anyone have a problem when installing the H100 and when you booted up there was a CPU Fan error? I got that and the only resolution was to press ignore in BIOS. My temps don't seem like it's faulty. Any thoughts?


Did you plug your pump into the CPU_FAN header? If there's noting plugged in there you will get that error. You can go into BIOS and disable it. I think you should plug your pump into the CPU_FAN header where it's supposed to be. Check the header control in BIOS and see if you can reduce the threshold for the error. Mine goes down to about 300 RPM so almost any fan or pump I use will not generate that error. You don't want to plug the pump into Molex. Use the CPU_FAN header as I mentioned. You have to have something plugged into that header to avoid the error (or you have to disable that header).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> For my H100, I put the fans in the top compartment. Should I have it blowing air out of the case or blowing air in the case?


Try both, do temp tests, then decide which to keep. Just remember, if you pull air into the rad you may have dust issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Blowing out (exhaust) theres no reason why you'd want it as intake.


I was going to keep it simple, but then you came up with this gem.

1. Intake - Cooler CPU temps, but warmer GPU and chipset temps. Dust is an issue.

2. Exhaust - Cooler GPU and chipset temps but warmer CPU temp. Dust is not an issue.

This is a simplification, as other factors come into play, but saying "theres no reason why you'd want it as intake." is not a true statement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> To blow out the fans would have to be on the inside. Since the fans are on the outside, you want to pull air out. So the air moves up. Heat rises.


"Heat Rises" has nothing to do with it. Fans easily overcome the propagation of warm air flow., which is a very weak force compared to a fan. Also, if you google it, you'll see the difference between pulling and pushing for a fan is very small. You can have pull exhaust and it will work as well as push within a degree or two depending on the RPM. At some RPMs, pull is actually better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, thanks. I didn't know because people said to put it inwards so cold air can come in. It's only going to be pull then. Is that okay?


As mentioned above, it depends on if you want cooler CPU temps, or cooler chipset/GPU temps. In either case the difference will only run about 3c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Yeah thats what i meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @swag i would never have the fans for a cpu cooler as intake, the cooler is where the most heat is generated so you want to get rid of it asap. If you had it blowing into the case as heat rises it would only try to come up again and hover around your rad increasing temps. (a basic theory of it all)


You should really read up on this. There are benefits to both, and tradeoffs for both. It's not as cut and dry as "i would never have the fans for a cpu cooler as intake".

It looks to me like a few of the people offering advice should read up on the topic before offering it. Sorry if I'm being a little blunt, but this topic is continually coming up and I would have thought the veteran people in this thread would have understood it by now.

In fact, Corsair George has made a case for using the top H100 as intake and the front fan (200mm) as exhaust if your GPU exhausts inside the case. Heat rising really has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Swag

Is there a mod guide to be able to put 2 120MM fans in the front? I hate that huge 200MM fan.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Is there a mod guide to be able to put 2 120MM fans in the front? I hate that huge 200MM fan.


Line it up and drill away.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Is there a mod guide to be able to put 2 120MM fans in the front? I hate that huge 200MM fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Line it up and drill away.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how to do it. I tried modding on my Scout and it didn't work out well.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Is there a mod guide to be able to put 2 120MM fans in the front? I hate that huge 200MM fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Line it up and drill away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure how to do it. I tried modding on my Scout and it didn't work out well.
Click to expand...

None of the holes line up.



Cut the red and drill the yellows. Lol. You'll have to mark the where abouts of the holes. You can just ziptie the fans together.


----------



## Balanar

I've done just that on my case. You just have to take note of the 15mm spacing between fans. Google 120mm fan templates if you want something to print to scale and use as a, well, template.


----------



## Swag

Man, that looks tough, I might just wait until I go water and then do that project. I was planning to put a 240 rad there that's why.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Man, that looks tough, I might just wait until I go water and then do that project. I was planning to put a 240 rad there that's why.


Don't be scared. Believe in yourself. You'll have to do it anyway with a 240mm rad. Might as well knock it out now.


----------



## protzman

farewell graphite club. sold mine (first custom pc ever) today








bitter sweet i'll say, but onto bigger and better things! thanks for all of the help you guys gave!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Man, that looks tough, I might just wait until I go water and then do that project. I was planning to put a 240 rad there that's why.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be scared. Believe in yourself. You'll have to do it anyway with a 240mm rad. Might as well knock it out now.
Click to expand...

I could next week. I have all the tools now. An entire garage filled with tools.







I was thinking of instead zip tieing. I was going to put a piece of solid metal where the two holes in the middle meet and solder it to the rest of the metal. So that way, I can have the performance as well as knowing that it'll be properly secured.


----------



## majesticcow

What do you think.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majesticcow*
> 
> What do you think.


I love that FrozenQ res you got there. I want one and I'm gonna get one when I go water.







It costs a lot but it's okay!


----------



## majesticcow

Got this one off of a fellow OCN member


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I was going to keep it simple, but then you came up with this gem.
> 1. Intake - Cooler CPU temps, but warmer GPU and chipset temps. Dust is an issue.
> 2. Exhaust - Cooler GPU and chipset temps but warmer CPU temp. Dust is not an issue.
> This is a simplification, as other factors come into play, but saying "theres no reason why you'd want it as intake." is not a true statement.


Ok fair enough, i admit i havent read into it very much and just presumed everyone would want the fans as exhaust. Due to the heat rises statement and why would you want to stop it from escaping out of the top.

You say cooler cpu when set as intake, is that because your pushing cooler air into the case? Then i take it cools the rad down more hence the coolant to the cpu?

Thanks for helping me understand it better but personally i would still never have it as intake due to the dust, warming other components standoff.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> farewell graphite club. sold mine (first custom pc ever) today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter sweet i'll say, but onto bigger and better things! thanks for all of the help you guys gave!


Aww - be sure to let us know what you end up moving into!


----------



## chrischoi

When I first got mine I tried it as a intake. No bueno. I switched it to an exhaust and temps dropped 2-3.
I'm just in the process of throwing mine on the outside and pushing out as an exhaust.

The hole heat rises statement was just an easy way of explaining it. Not actual science.


----------



## Killermod1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> farewell graphite club. sold mine (first custom pc ever) today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter sweet i'll say, but onto bigger and better things! thanks for all of the help you guys gave!


Good luck and keep us updated on you new ventures!


----------



## Xylene

Here's my rig.. in all it's rigged glory.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm not sure how to do it. I tried modding on my Scout and it didn't work out well.


Use a ruler or measuring tape to measure the distance between the holes on the fan, then mark where you want the holes on the case. I think the picture @chrischoi put up is a great guide. Just remember, measure twice and cut once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Ok fair enough, i admit i havent read into it very much and just presumed everyone would want the fans as exhaust. Due to the heat rises statement and why would you want to stop it from escaping out of the top.
> You say cooler cpu when set as intake, is that because your pushing cooler air into the case? Then i take it cools the rad down more hence the coolant to the cpu?
> Thanks for helping me understand it better but personally i would still never have it as intake due to the dust, warming other components standoff.


I'm not saying that it shouldn't go out the top, I'm saying there is legitimate usage scenarios for both intake and exhaust. Some people consider CPU temp paramount, and some (chipset/GPU). Some are willing to sacrifice one for the other.

My own system is set up the way you guys were mentioning, as exhaust (in fact, my rad is up top and my fans inside so I can have push/exhaust). I'm just trying to say that for this topic, blanket statements such as those in the last few posts just don't apply. People should be aware that there are a few choices and those choices depend on a few factors.

The funny thing is, if anyone was to search for it, they could find a fellow from last year who used to post here. Any time anyone showed a new build, the guy would post a one sentence comment saying "Turn those fans around for intake", or "nice build, but the fans should be intake". He had exactly the opposite opinion as you guys do, that the ONLY way a rad should have its fans oriented is as intake. Eventually he got my goat (which I admit isn't all that hard to do) and I finally replied with a post very similar to the last one I left, only telling him that intake is not the only solution.

So, from my point of view I have seen people on the extreme opinion side of both solutions. I prefer to straddle the boarder myself. People can use a filter, make the fans intake and get a cooler CPU temp. Or they can forgo the filter, make the fans exhaust and have a slightly warmer CPU but cooler everything else. Some people are overclocking the heck out of their CPU, and may not even have a video card to worry about, so they want absolute best CPU temps which means using intake. All these things are legitimate cases, and so anyone asking advice should be given the standard, "intake for CPU temps, exhaust for GPU/chipset temps" answer so they know they have a choice.

You are correct, using intake pulls cooler air into the rad (cooler than the air inside the case), and that will cool your CPU better by a few degrees, but when that air exits the rad into the case, it is now warm air, and that causes your interior case temperature to go up a few degrees. When you're exhausting through the rad, the air going into the rad is warm case air, so the CPU temp will not be as low. However you are not pulling warm air into the case so the inside case temps will be a little lower.

I agree with you in that personally, I prefer using my rad as exhaust because then it doesn't get full of dust. Some people don't though. It's best to explain the choices and let the person asking decide which he wants to use. The best setup, in my opinion, would be to use a filter, set the fans as intake, and use some baffles or a shroud or something to rout the hot air coming in from the top directly out the back exhaust fan so it never enters the case (I haven't seen anyone do this yet).

One more little advantage of intake on your rad is it could cause positive pressure inside your case. With positive pressure, all the air is being forced out the little cracks and seams in the case so they don't get clogged up with dust.

If anyone was to look through they Hydro series thread, there are multiple examples there of people testing both intake and exhaust and documenting the results with actual screenshots of temperatures. I have yest to see a case myself when a person swapped from exhaust to intake and their CPU temp did not go down a few degrees. Again though, if a few degrees is not important to you, then it really doesn't matter which way you orient you fans. Generally speaking, most people will only see a difference of ~3c.

Please note, this also depends on your case. Some cases have better airflow than others, and some have a more direct path, with fewer obstacles, from intake to output.

I'd love to see someone try Corsair Georges idea of using the top H100 fans as intake and the front 200mm fan as exhaust.

A couple of links:

http://www.overclock.net/t/572373/official-corsair-obsidian-800d-700d-650d-550d-club/2510

George talking about using Intake on his system, and mentioning the "hot air rises" thing (last few posts).

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2010#post_13976813

George discussing radial and blower type video cards, and how the fans can be set up for both types.


----------



## chrischoi

Anyone have the link of the person that cut the top grill to stack fans on top of a external H100 setup?


----------



## 303869

Thats completely fair enough megatroid, agree with people should have a choice, i just didnt know there was more than one choice







thanks for your detailed reply though.


----------



## Hegemony

I have my build here, which is almost finished, I still have to add coloured braided cables (white, red, black combination), acrylic front panel, a GPU back plate and some additional Bitfinix red led 120mm fans to the top, as the Corsair fans at the top make a ridiculous amount of noise.

Any suggestions are most welcome. I do have a question for the people on this thread, I hope you can help. I want to remove the top CD ROM drive cage and add another 120mm fan, I have seen a few people do it on the thread and it looks awesome. I have removed all the plastic covers to attempt to remove it, but found screws I was not familiar with are these known as torx screws? Do i need a T screwdriver? If so what size?

Thanks


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemony*
> 
> I have my build here, which is almost finished, I still have to add coloured braided cables (white, red, black combination), acrylic front panel, a GPU back plate and some additional Bitfinix red led 120mm fans to the top, as the Corsair fans at the top make a ridiculous amount of noise.
> 
> Any suggestions are most welcome. I do have a question for the people on this thread, I hope you can help. I want to remove the top CD ROM drive cage and add another 120mm fan, I have seen a few people do it on the thread and it looks awesome. I have removed all the plastic covers to attempt to remove it, but found screws I was not familiar with are these known as torx screws? Do i need a T screwdriver? If so what size?
> 
> Thanks


1/8" drill bit. I was afraid at first and started smaller. That got stuck. So I broke a nice bit. Went up in size and it worked.

Youtube has videos.

https://www.google.com/search?q=youtube%2C+how+to+remove+rivets+computer&sugexp=chrome,mod=9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hegemony

Thank you for your help I will try this and post the results.


----------



## BiuS

Hi guys i would like to ask if anyone has experienced problems with bitfenix 200mm pro led fans. I just got one today and it seems that it can't run above 500 rpm... it is connected to a molex (12v) and the monitoring wire is connected to the motherboard to see the rpm... when connected to the fan controller the difference between the minimum and maximum is almost nothing...

any advice or should i a for a replacement?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> Hi guys i would like to ask if anyone has experienced problems with bitfenix 200mm pro led fans. I just got one today and it seems that it can't run above 500 rpm... it is connected to a molex (12v) and the monitoring wire is connected to the motherboard to see the rpm... when connected to the fan controller the difference between the minimum and maximum is almost nothing...
> any advice or should i a for a replacement?


I'm using a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm LED fan right now. It's running off of a fan controller that only puts out 11V, and it's running at 800 RPM. Is that the same fan? If you have it direct to 12V and it's only running at 500 RPM, then I think there's something wrong with the fan. You may want to return it for a replacement. The fan controller built-in to the case isn't the best for range. That's why I use an after market fan controller.

Those fans are "OK". They are pretty good for noise. I'm not happy with the Spectre Pro fan myself, and next time I disassemble my system I will be reinstalling my 200mm 166CFM NZXT fan. It pushes quite a bit more air, although it's noisier (I don't mind, it's still not as loud as my video card fans). Watch out though, if you go NZXT, they are 30mm thick and require a mod to fit. (or require you to move your hard drive cage back).


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm using a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm LED fan right now. It's running off of a fan controller that only puts out 11V, and it's running at 800 RPM. Is that the same fan? If you have it direct to 12V and it's only running at 500 RPM, then I think there's something wrong with the fan. You may want to return it for a replacement. The fan controller built-in to the case isn't the best for range. That's why I use an after market fan controller.
> Those fans are "OK". They are pretty good for noise. I'm not happy with the Spectre Pro fan myself, and next time I disassemble my system I will be reinstalling my 200mm 166CFM NZXT fan. It pushes quite a bit more air, although it's noisier (I don't mind, it's still not as loud as my video card fans). Watch out though, if you go NZXT, they are 30mm thick and require a mod to fit. (or require you to move your hard drive cage back).


Thanks for the reply Megatroid







, my fan was connected first at fan control fom the 600T, but i realized that no matter i put the control to 100% the fan didn't run faster. Then i connected to a 12v and monitoring through motherboard pin and i got ~500 rpm, tried hook up to another pc and got the same results... I realized that the fan i hard to spin manually like there is something holding the fan and las less then a second spinning, other fans are very easy to spin manually and last few seconds spinning...

so i think i have to ask for a replacement...

just for curiosity comparing your nzxt and the bitfenix 200mm which do you think is more quieter at same range of airflow?


----------



## 303869

Just replaced all my psu cables with white sleeved ones from corsair, what do you all think?

Will take some better pictures when its daytime, will also be adding a h100 and some dominator platinum ram in the future.

(images updated next page)


----------



## Snyderman34

^







That looks amazing


----------



## omrheadshoto

This looks like a awesome club!!!!

This is my 600T rig. Please accept these photos as a request to join.

Thanks 





Asus Crosshair V Motherboard
3.4ghz Phenom II Processor
16GB Corsair Vengance Ram
XFX 3GB 7950 Graphics Card
Corsair AX850 PSU
Corsair H40 Liquid CPU cooler
120GB SSD
500GB HDD
Corsair Graphite 600T White


----------



## nima59

How I can be member of this forum?


----------



## nima59

Just finishing my 1st RIG I found this wonderful forum!
Can I be part of it?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Megatroid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my fan was connected first at fan control fom the 600T, but i realized that no matter i put the control to 100% the fan didn't run faster. Then i connected to a 12v and monitoring through motherboard pin and i got ~500 rpm, tried hook up to another pc and got the same results... I realized that the fan i hard to spin manually like there is something holding the fan and las less then a second spinning, other fans are very easy to spin manually and last few seconds spinning...
> so i think i have to ask for a replacement...
> just for curiosity comparing your nzxt and the bitfenix 200mm which do you think is more quieter at same range of airflow?


I think the Spectre Pro fan is quieter at full speed than the NZXT fan is at low speed, but not by much. I personally prefer performance over quiet, but of course (like all of us) I prefer both if I can get it. The NZXT fan is so powerful that, when the front dust cover is open, if you close it very slowly the suction from the fan will suck it closed all the way when you get to about 1 inch. The Spectre Pro fan doesn't even cause any perceivable force on the dust cover at all, even when it's almost touching at the top and running full speed. In fact, I could just use it straight to molex as I never turn it down.

The funny thing is that the Spectre Pro is supposedly something like 147 CFM, while the NZXT fan is 166 CFM. Something is odd about this because the NZXT fan feels like it moves twice as much air. Who knows, maybe I got a bad one too, but it runs at the correct RPM so I doubt it. Plus, I did an 8-LED mod to my NZXT fan that looks way better than the Spectre Pro LEDs.

One last thing to think about though is that the Spectre Pro fan has a lot of mounting holes, while it's doubtful you would get a nice mount from the NZXT fan (you would have to drill or use some cable ties or something).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Just replaced all my psu cables with white sleeved ones from corsair, what do you all think?
> Will take some better pictures when its daytime, will also be adding a h100 and some dominator platinum ram in the future.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That looks pretty nice.

Could you take one more picture from the back with very bright lighting so we can see the cables well? I'm wondering what the black "junctions" are?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nima59*
> 
> How I can be member of this forum?


Just post a picture of your rig.


----------



## Killermod1

beautiful builds keep them coming!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/7330#post_18143580





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/7330#post_18143377





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/7330#post_18141961


----------



## Vel933

Finally finished it







count me in. I cut out the plastic bars from the front filter and the top grill.

Modded in a switch for my cathode

Plastic grill gone

Love my K90


The red looks kinda strange

No more plastic here

Stickers from the original fans.



Zip tie hard drive cage fans.


----------



## chrischoi

RyReZar, Where did you purchase that from? I've been looking at them for a while now. Just don't know yet.

Mergatroid and BiuS, was the Spectre any bigger than the Corsair fans?


----------



## stuhad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vel933*
> 
> Finally finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> count me in. I cut out the plastic bars from the front filter and the top grill.


Vel933

Looks so awesome! Hey is that the silver color Graphite? Any chance we could get a picture of the whole of the outside of the case (maybe a side on pic with the window). Been thinking of buying one.


----------



## Vel933

That's just a regular 600t my lighting is kinda strange, but thanks for the compliment.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> RyReZar, Where did you purchase that from? I've been looking at them for a while now. Just don't know yet.


I bought them from scan http://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-individually-sleeved-modular-cable-upgrade-kit-for-the-professional-series-gold-ax850-ax750- if you go to corsairs site and find them it should bring up retailers near you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That looks pretty nice.
> Could you take one more picture from the back with very bright lighting so we can see the cables well? I'm wondering what the black "junctions" are?


Yep i'll hopefully take some more today with better lighting, do you mean the black connections on the white braided cables? As they are sata power connections.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing


Thanks!


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> RyReZar, Where did you purchase that from? I've been looking at them for a while now. Just don't know yet.
> Mergatroid and BiuS, was the Spectre any bigger than the Corsair fans?


The bitfenix seems bigger then the corsair in diameter, but just because of mounting holes but in thickness the bitfenix is 5mm bigger then corsair stock fan. but for use as intake fan it's ok just move the cage to the bottom of the case and all set, as exhaust fan in top is possible but you have to make more space for it as the case has a gap that is 20mm high and the fan is 25mm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid' url=*
> I think the Spectre Pro fan is quieter at full speed than the NZXT fan is at low speed, but not by much. I personally prefer performance over quiet, but of course (like all of us) I prefer both if I can get it. The NZXT fan is so powerful that, when the front dust cover is open, if you close it very slowly the suction from the fan will suck it closed all the way when you get to about 1 inch. The Spectre Pro fan doesn't even cause any perceivable force on the dust cover at all, even when it's almost touching at the top and running full speed. In fact, I could just use it straight to molex as I never turn it down.
> 
> The funny thing is that the Spectre Pro is supposedly something like 147 CFM, while the NZXT fan is 166 CFM. Something is odd about this because the NZXT fan feels like it moves twice as much air. Who knows, maybe I got a bad one too, but it runs at the correct RPM so I doubt it. Plus, I did an 8-LED mod to my NZXT fan that looks way better than the Spectre Pro LEDs.
> 
> One last thing to think about though is that the Spectre Pro fan has a lot of mounting holes, while it's doubtful you would get a nice mount from the NZXT fan (you would have to drill or use some cable ties or something).


Thanks for the info mergatroid, i just sent my spectre back fro a replacement it was really running at low speed and i think was defective. And have you tried other 200mm fan like coolermaster mega flow or from xigametk?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> RyReZar, Where did you purchase that from? I've been looking at them for a while now. Just don't know yet.
> Mergatroid and BiuS, was the Spectre any bigger than the Corsair fans?
> 
> 
> 
> The bitfenix seems bigger then the corsair in diameter, but just because of mounting holes but in thickness the bitfenix is 5mm bigger then corsair stock fan. but for use as intake fan it's ok just move the cage to the bottom of the case and all set, as exhaust fan in top is possible but you have to make more space for it as the case has a gap that is 20mm high and the fan is 25mm
Click to expand...

I asked because I was wondering if 2 could fit up front.


----------



## nima59

Good Morning Everybody!!!

I want to take some time to explain what I am doing in my new Rig about watercooling.
When I decide to include a Corsair H100 system in my PC I read a lot of articles about the Pros/Cons using Exhaust vs Intake.

Due to the great diverse opinions I was lost to decide which best to use. I commence to test by myself and encounter the following:

*1st Test*: I change the fans originally included in H100 package by 2-120mm Corsair High Performance Cooling Fans, used only in the top of the case, in both Exhaust/Intake way and get 33-34C using the thermal paste that come in the H100 head.

*2nd Test*: I change the fans originally included in H100 package by 2-120mm Corsair High Performance Cooling Fans, used only in the top of the case, in both Exhaust/Intake way and get 29-30C changing the thermal paste that come in the H100 head and applying Prolimatech PK-1 compound. I verify a comparison about some thermal paste and decide to use it by its excellent results http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-February-2012/1490/5.

As you can note in both cases, Exhaust/Intake, does not gave me significant results in terms of internal heat. By now I will use the Intake configuration due to the fans red hi-end look!

Today I will receive 2-Scythe SY1212SL12M 120mm to test from inside, below the 240 Rad. Lets will see...

These are my results experimenting by myself. Any suggestions? I miss something? I am very newbie about this matter and I am open mind to hear best ideas!!!

Thanks!




.


----------



## 303869

Pics removed


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*


It is never cluttered. Moar is better. Haha.

Now I have to try and figure out where I can put my sound card.


----------



## Vel933

I just re did all my pictures for you guys, and i fixed my cables what do you think?
http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/7330#post_18144619


----------



## Killermod1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/7330#post_18144619


Nice work beautiful case man...


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nima59*
> 
> Good Morning Everybody!!!
> I want to take some time to explain what I am doing in my new Rig about watercooling.
> When I decide to include a Corsair H100 system in my PC I read a lot of articles about the Pros/Cons using Exhaust vs Intake.
> Due to the great diverse opinions I was lost to decide which best to use. I commence to test by myself and encounter the following:
> *1st Test*: I change the fans originally included in H100 package by 2-120mm Corsair High Performance Cooling Fans, used only in the top of the case, in both Exhaust/Intake way and get 33-34C using the thermal paste that come in the H100 head.
> *2nd Test*: I change the fans originally included in H100 package by 2-120mm Corsair High Performance Cooling Fans, used only in the top of the case, in both Exhaust/Intake way and get 29-30C changing the thermal paste that come in the H100 head and applying Prolimatech PK-1 compound. I verify a comparison about some thermal paste and decide to use it by its excellent results http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-February-2012/1490/5.
> As you can note in both cases, Exhaust/Intake, does not gave me significant results in terms of internal heat. By now I will use the Intake configuration due to the fans red hi-end look!
> Today I will receive 2-Scythe SY1212SL12M 120mm to test from inside, below the 240 Rad. Lets will see...
> These are my results experimenting by myself. Any suggestions? I miss something? I am very newbie about this matter and I am open mind to hear best ideas!!!
> Thanks!
> .


Are those fans better than the stock on the h100? because acording to the specs their not. Nice tests though and a nice looking rig!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vel933*
> 
> I just re did all my pictures for you guys, and i fixed my cables what do you think?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/7330#post_18144619


Looks nice man! jelly of your 670's







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> It is never cluttered. Moar is better. Haha.
> Now I have to try and figure out where I can put my sound card.


haha ok







what do you mean about your soundcard? have you run out of slots?


----------



## chrischoi

From top to bottom:

Soundcard
Graphics Card
Wireless Adapter

Then I think I see 2 open slots.

Sabertooth has an extra fan opening for the TUF armor or whatever it is. Considered doing it but the sound card is in the way. Debating on whether or not I want to try the 50mm fan.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> From top to bottom:
> Soundcard
> Graphics Card
> Wireless Adapter
> Then I think I see 2 open slots.
> Sabertooth has an extra fan opening for the TUF armor or whatever it is. Considered doing it but the sound card is in the way. Debating on whether or not I want to try the 50mm fan.


Oh i see


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> RyReZar, Where did you purchase that from? I've been looking at them for a while now. Just don't know yet.
> Mergatroid and BiuS, was the Spectre any bigger than the Corsair fans?


Don't know, I haven't used the Corsair fan in ages. If you have the newer case though, with the screws and not the bracket for mounting the 200mm fan, it should just screw in without any problems. It has multiple mounting holes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> The bitfenix seems bigger then the corsair in diameter, but just because of mounting holes but in thickness the bitfenix is 5mm bigger then corsair stock fan. but for use as intake fan it's ok just move the cage to the bottom of the case and all set, as exhaust fan in top is possible but you have to make more space for it as the case has a gap that is 20mm high and the fan is 25mm
> Thanks for the info mergatroid, i just sent my spectre back fro a replacement it was really running at low speed and i think was defective. And have you tried other 200mm fan like coolermaster mega flow or from xigametk?


Sorry, I've only tried the stock fan, NZXT fan and the Spectre Pro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Are those fans better than the stock on the h100? because acording to the specs their not. Nice tests though and a nice looking rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice man! jelly of your 670's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean about your soundcard? have you run out of slots?


The stock fans are better. The aftermarket Corsair fans may be quieter though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Some updated pics in daytime and a brighter pic for Mergatroid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are fun ones where i was playing around with my camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Removed pics on previous page to avoid cluttering up the thread)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are those black things in the middle of the cables? Are those hard drive connectors? OK, I think they are. Lol, I couldn't figure out why the white cables had big black things in the middle, but of course they would be hard drive power connectors. Looks nice man. What do you think of the quality of the sleeving? I was thinking about getting some, but I'm still not convinced it's worth the price. The AX750 has all black cables, and I have cable managed them so you almost can't see them (most of them). It uses the same cables as the AX850 you have.

I'm really on the fence concerning sleeved cables. I have seen some rigs where the cables really add to the look, especially if the same colour lighting is installed, and maybe a same coloured rad and/or some other parts the same colour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> From top to bottom:
> Soundcard
> Graphics Card
> Wireless Adapter
> Then I think I see 2 open slots.
> Sabertooth has an extra fan opening for the TUF armor or whatever it is. Considered doing it but the sound card is in the way. Debating on whether or not I want to try the 50mm fan.


I just love that motherboard to pieces. Wish I had of bought one instead of waiting for a Black Friday sale on the ASUS board I bought. I like my board OK though, but I really like that Sabertooth board.

Excellent deal on a Graphite 600T, with mesh and window plus a Demciflex filter for $100.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1305158/corsair-graphite-series-600t-w-mesh-side-panel-clear-window-and-demciflex-filter#post_18142047


----------



## nima59

Tests Update!

2-Scythe SY1212SL12mm x 120mm cooling fan were added to the cycle and installed in the bottom of the Radiator and here the results:

*1st Test*: I maintain the fans in the INTAKE config and get 32C at the CPU and 38C in the MoBo.

*2nd Test*: I change the fans in the EXHAUST config and get 31C at the CPU and 37C in the MoBo

The difference was only of 1C degree under in the EXHAUST config, relatively the same for the the INTAKE.
I resolved to use the INTAKE for the hi-end look!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> What are those black things in the middle of the cables? Are those hard drive connectors? OK, I think they are. Lol, I couldn't figure out why the white cables had big black things in the middle, but of course they would be hard drive power connectors. Looks nice man. What do you think of the quality of the sleeving? I was thinking about getting some, but I'm still not convinced it's worth the price. The AX750 has all black cables, and I have cable managed them so you almost can't see them (most of them). It uses the same cables as the AX850 you have.
> I'm really on the fence concerning sleeved cables. I have seen some rigs where the cables really add to the look, especially if the same colour lighting is installed, and maybe a same coloured rad and/or some other parts the same colour.


Yeah they are sata power connectors which is powering my optical drive.

Quality i think is very good but then again i havent used any other sleeved cables so wouldnt know the difference. They are expensive but worth it imo. Yeah I think they really add to the aesthetics of the case. Ive got blue led lighting which looks nice with the white cables i think as it almost makes them glow. I do plan to get this ram aswell http://www.ebuyer.com/387427-corsair-16gb-2x8gb-dominator-platinum-memory-kit-cmd16gx3m2a1600c9 which i think will look nice and also a h100.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nima59*
> 
> Tests Update!
> 2-Scythe SY1212SL12mm x 120mm cooling fan were added to the cycle and installed in the bottom of the Radiator and here the results:
> *1st Test*: I maintain the fans in the INTAKE config and get 32C at the CPU and 38C in the MoBo.
> *2nd Test*: I change the fans in the EXHAUST config and get 31C at the CPU and 37C in the MoBo
> The difference was only of 1C degree under in the EXHAUST config, relatively the same for the the INTAKE.
> I resolved to use the INTAKE for the hi-end look!


That's about average. I have heard people who have done this test report anywhere from 1 to 3c. One guy claimed 5c. I suppose it depends some on the case and mounting locations and such. Just note though, you don't have to use intake to keep your fans up top. You can use exhaust/pull. I have read an article with some tests where the fellow said overall push or pull doesn't make all that much difference. He thought that the push fans did better at low RPM, and pull did better at higher RPM but again, the differences are so low that I wouldn't be concerned about using fans as pull only. Also note you may have gotten different results if you have a video card that exhausts into the case, and you were running something like Furmark while you were doing the CPU temp tests. Also note, that it seems the temps you are giving are idle temps, which are not very important overall. You should have performed the tests under load, not idling.

If you want an honest test to show the actual difference, then during the test you should run Furmark to get your video card good and hot, and Intel Burn Test to get your CPU nice and hot. _Then_ you'll see the actual difference between intake and exhaust.

Here's the article:

http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/Radiator-Fan-Orientation-And-Shroud-Testing-Review.html

The last chart shows 25mm fans pull vs push with a shroud and without.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Yeah they are sata power connectors which is powering my optical drive.
> Quality i think is very good but then again i havent used any other sleeved cables so wouldnt know the difference. They are expensive but worth it imo. Yeah I think they really add to the aesthetics of the case. Ive got blue led lighting which looks nice with the white cables i think as it almost makes them glow. I do plan to get this ram aswell http://www.ebuyer.com/387427-corsair-16gb-2x8gb-dominator-platinum-memory-kit-cmd16gx3m2a1600c9 which i think will look nice and also a h100.


That's pretty sweet RAM. I have no idea what I would do with 16GB though.


----------



## 303869

Yeah it does look nice and you can even change the led lightbar to different colours. I do quite a bit of VM work and normally use at least 10gb a session.


----------



## rixixoma

Hi there...

Need some info regarding the 600T. Would it be big enough to have a fully water cooled 3930k and gtx690 loop? I wouldn't mind slight modding and I know it can fit a 360 rad in the roof and a 200 in the front push pull but is that enough to cool these components?!

Just a lot of money to spend want to make sure it all fits.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixixoma*
> 
> Hi there...
> Need some info regarding the 600T. Would it be big enough to have a fully water cooled 3930k and gtx690 loop? I wouldn't mind slight modding and I know it can fit a 360 rad in the roof and a 200 in the front push pull but is that enough to cool these components?!
> Just a lot of money to spend want to make sure it all fits.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi

I was planning to go GTX670 and i5 2500k on the same kind of watercooling setup you just mentioned. I would say it would be on the edge of too little cooling, if you're going to do it with a 690 and 3930k


----------



## rixixoma

Any where else you can squeeze in a 120 rad????


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixixoma*
> 
> Hi there...
> Need some info regarding the 600T. Would it be big enough to have a fully water cooled 3930k and gtx690 loop? I wouldn't mind slight modding and I know it can fit a 360 rad in the roof and a 200 in the front push pull but is that enough to cool these components?!
> Just a lot of money to spend want to make sure it all fits.
> Thanks in advance.


I am currently running a Intel Core i7 3930K with a H100 @ 4.8 and doing video encoding on a virtual machine whilst playing games, so my CPU is alway having a hard life







. The H100 is adequate for the mean time but would not be able to support my GTX690 if I wanted to water cool it on the same rad. I am planing on upgrading my H100 to a 360 rad dedicated to the CPU with a push / pull configuration once I have made a new top grille cover (still working on a good design).

I also indent on water cooling my GTX690 in the future, but not right now as these cards run fairly cool. But I indent on running my top 200mm fan in a push / pull configuration with a 200 rad for my first GTX 690 (however 200 rad's in Australia are not common, so will have to order from the US).

This is the reason why I have removed my 5.25" drive bay and in the process of modding where the USB and Fan headers are. But will do a similar setup to this video 



 but up the top of my Case. And then when I get a bigger res monitors will purchase another GTX690 and then do another 200 rad on the bottom for that GPU. However I am thinking a single 360 in the front and then looping my GPUs, but I am thinking this would mean one component would then suffer from the heat from cooling the first component... so this is why I am looking at a single 200mm Rad for each GPU.

I personally would not loop, as one of your components will suffer from the heat of cooling from the first component. I could be wrong though, but logically this makes sence to me. You would have to decide which component you cool first from a looped system, CPU or GPU. I would do GPU before CPU as most games tax the GPU and not the CPU. But I drive both just as hard, hence why I am splitting, also I will be upgrading my CPU once some faster ones come out. As I never buy the current CPU as its a waste of money.

I would suggest doing it in stages similar to what I have done, first run a H100 on your CPU until you have to upgrade to a bigger rad. Currently my GTX690 is running cool and then fairly cool on a hot day in Australia, cant justify water cooling my GTX690 right now but I have planned for it in my case. But only running one monitor at the momment, but the GTX690 sould run three 24" monitors without breaking a sweat, I like 3D where possible so hoping for a 27" 2560x1600 @120hz..

My CPU project is next, upgrading from a H100 to a 360 Rad but my H100 is currenlty okay for a Intel Core i7 3930K, so no need to upgrade right now.


----------



## alw71

Quick question. What fans fave you lot got on the window of your 600T? Just buying a window from MNPCTECH and they are asking me what fans i want for the holes that they are going to put in there for my 120mm fans. I was thinking about some Skythe Kaze Jyuni 1900Rpm's but if any of you have any advice on some I'd really appreciate it.
Are there any decent filters about as well? I remeber having a hard time finding anything out there a while back. cheers.


----------



## OkanG

Are you thinking normal case cooling? Because I'm using Spectre Pro 120mm's. 2 top as intake, and an exhaust in the back. I'm loving them, but from what I understand, you want fans in the side panel?


----------



## rixixoma

Thanks a million dude!


----------



## rixixoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Are you thinking normal case cooling? Because I'm using Spectre Pro 120mm's. 2 top as intake, and an exhaust in the back. I'm loving them, but from what I understand, you want fans in the side panel?


Was just looking at your 'First Custom Rig EVAAAH' - lol i thought you had built a computer inside a guitar amp until i spotted the 600T! Now thats a project for someone!


----------



## alw71

Cheers OkanG, To blow air onto the graphics cards. I have the stock fans everywhere.
Ive just bought another 580 and i want to keep them nice and cool


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71*
> 
> Cheers OkanG, To blow air onto the graphics cards. I have the stock fans everywhere.
> Ive just bought another 580 and i want to keep them nice and cool


Well, I'd recommend you changing the stock fans. They are quite noisy. Moving 2x120mm decent fans for the top increases flow and reduces noise a whole lot. Same goes with the front fan. It makes hella lot noise. I have a Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm in the front, which is much much quieter, and moves quite a bit more air. I'm not sure about your fans in the side panel though, but I recommend the Spectre Pro 120mm's. Whether they're good for the side panel, is not in my range of knowledge









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixixoma*
> 
> Was just looking at your 'First Custom Rig EVAAAH' - lol i thought you had built a computer inside a guitar amp until i spotted the 600T! Now thats a project for someone!


That is noted! It would be totally awesome with a HUUUUUGE rad where the speaker is supposed to be, and WC a computer inside of a guitar amp body


----------



## alw71

I have my H100 up top so I've taken the top 200 mm fan off anyway. I take it you have a 600T ?
You get a grill with the machine to place fans on it so its totally ok. Good advice on the front and back ones though. I'm a noon so all advice is appreciated. After that ill be looking for sleeves of decent quality too.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Yeah it does look nice and you can even change the led lightbar to different colours. I do quite a bit of VM work and normally use at least 10gb a session.


Then those would be perfect for your build. I really like the idea of being able to change the colour. To quote Eric Cartman..."Sweet...."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixixoma*
> 
> Hi there...
> Need some info regarding the 600T. Would it be big enough to have a fully water cooled 3930k and gtx690 loop? I wouldn't mind slight modding and I know it can fit a 360 rad in the roof and a 200 in the front push pull but is that enough to cool these components?!
> Just a lot of money to spend want to make sure it all fits.
> Thanks in advance.


If you look through the thread, you'll see people with a CPU loop and two GPUs water cooled, some of which have four rads (top, front, rear and side panel). One was an i7 with 2 x HD6950 (flashed to 6970)

Check this out:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2600#post_14502279

That doesn't show the entire build. He had a 200mm rad at the front and a 240mm at the top with a block on the CPU. You'll have to dig around for it some if you want to see it, but it should be +- 20 pages from the link. That's not the only example. There have been lots of 2 x GPU plus CPU loop builds in the 600T.

Lol, I was just looking through the thread and I can't find a better shot of his build. Sorry.

On another note.

I did find this however. We were just discussing intake vs exhaust, and remember I mentioned the guy from last year who would always come into the thread and tell everyone they had to use intake?

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2490#post_14410130

"Run your bloody fans as intake!! How many times do I need to say it people ._."

Lol, another blanket statement. Allow me to kick myself in the arse and make a blanket statement of my own: "Blanket statements are usually wrong, or don't tell the entire story".

Looks like I even had my own tests, under load, after 3 hours of run time on that same page, and again I only got 1-2c difference on my cores. For some people, that's significant. For me, it's not very.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71*
> 
> Cheers OkanG, To blow air onto the graphics cards. I have the stock fans everywhere.
> Ive just bought another 580 and i want to keep them nice and cool


Have you thought about using the Corsair SP120 Air Flow 120mm fans? You can also mount a 200mm fan on the side mesh if you like. Scythe makes some pretty nice case fans as well.

Note that the H100 stock fans are awesome radiator fans. With a static pressure of 7.7 mm/H2O, not many fans can beat them (maybe a Delta, High Speed Scythe GT or something along those lines). The great thing about them is you can reduce their RPM and still get good performance.


----------



## chrischoi

After much guidance and motivation from Devious Dog...

I finally got it into the new case. I was being lazy. Thinking about just grabbing a GTX570 shortly. Don't need anything crazy.


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> After much guidance and motivation from Devious Dog...
> I finally got it into the new case. I was being lazy. Thinking about just grabbing a GTX570 shortly. Don't need anything crazy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude that's awesome. two 200mm intake! how difficult was to remove the 5.25 bay? what you used? dremel?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> After much guidance and motivation from Devious Dog...
> I finally got it into the new case. I was being lazy. Thinking about just grabbing a GTX570 shortly. Don't need anything crazy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that's awesome. two 200mm intake! how difficult was to remove the 5.25 bay? what you used? dremel?
Click to expand...

I actually YouTube how to remove rivets.
I think it was a 1/8" drill. Go through the middle and they pop out.

Don't go smaller. I broke a expensive bit and had to re-drill anyway.


----------



## alw71

Cheers Mergatroid. I wasn't thinking about changing the H100 fans at all. I was only thinking about the ones i will put on this Acrylic window and the rear exaust fan. Did you say the front 200mm one wasn't much cop either?
I think I'll put three of them Corsair sp120 quiet ones in then.
I was also thinking about shifting my front drive bay (I have one removed already) and pushing it back toward the PSU but I tried to do it a while back and i couldn't fix it down. I couldnt slide locate it to the base of the chasis. Dos it actually fix into place back there?
Cheers again.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> After much guidance and motivation from Devious Dog...
> I finally got it into the new case. I was being lazy. Thinking about just grabbing a GTX570 shortly. Don't need anything crazy.


Looks freak'in sweat, something you should be proud of. And all that space for future modding.. Even possibly a full on water mod


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Looks freak'in sweat, something you should be proud of. And all that space for future modding.. Even possibly a full on water mod


Thanks for your patience and guidance. Lol.
I checked the packing slip and the extra case was sitting around for almost a year.

Finally got me to do it.


----------



## JQuantum

Have the case no pic/vid yet T_T, not water cooling it this time either







... case is nice, little chubby but lol.

Using an h100 as a cooler as a compromise. I gotta grab a fan controller or something my fans are bloody loud. Great top mounted H100 btw at above ^ and intake fans wow.


----------



## BiuS

hi guys need suggestion for replace the stock 200 mm fan in the front of the case since the top one is off for better airflow.

I bought the 200 spectre pro from bitfenix but the first one wasn't running at the spec speed. then i got replaced but the second fan is making noises like it is vibrating even if it is not touching anything and running at low speeds. So, no bitfenix for now... especially because the support is almost absent!

So the options are
*Cooler Master Mega flow*
Dimension: 200 x 200 x 30 mm
Speed (R.P.M.): 700 RPM
Air Flow (CFM): 110 CFM
Air pressure (mmH2O): 0.595 mm H2O
Noise Level: 19 dBA
Bearing Type: Sleeve Bearing

*NZXT,*
Size: 200x200x30mm
Connection type: 3pin and 4pin molex
Current: .70A
Input: 8.4W
Speed: 1300 RPM +/-10%
Air flow: 166.2 CFM / 282 m^3/h
Air Pressure: 1.82 mm H2O
Bearing: Rifle Bearing
Noise: 37.25 dBA

*NZXT,*
Size: 200x200x30mm
Connection type: 3pin and 4pin molex
Current: .70A
Input: 4.08W
Speed: 700 RPM +/-10%
Air flow: 102 CFM
Air Pressure: 1.12 mm H2O
Bearing: Rifle Bearing
Noise: 23 dBA

*Antec Big boy*
Size 200 x 30mm TriCool™ Fan
Rated Voltage DC 12V
Speed 400, 600, 800 RPM
Airflow 83, 108, 134 CFM
Noise 24, 27, 30 dBA
Current 0.08A, 0.17A, 0.3A

*Xigmatek*
Size: 200 x 200 x 20 mm
Speed: 800 RPM
Airflow: max. 72 CFM
Noise: < 18 dB(A)

Any suggestion is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> hi guys need suggestion for replace the stock 200 mm fan in the front of the case since the top one is off for better airflow.


Well, I have the Megaflow 200 in the front of mine. I mainly got it because the stock one seemed so noisy to me. So I wanted a fan with as little noise as possible while moving adequate amount of air, which is what I got. It doesn't move hella lot, but that is not needed in my case, as I have two 2x120mm intakes instead the stock top fan. Definitely recommend the Cooler Master, if you're looking for silent. If not, you should look at the 166CFM NZXT.


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, I have the Megaflow 200 in the front of mine. I mainly got it because the stock one seemed so noisy to me. So I wanted a fan with as little noise as possible while moving adequate amount of air, which is what I got. It doesn't move hella lot, but that is not needed in my case, as I have two 2x120mm intakes instead the stock top fan. Definitely recommend the Cooler Master, if you're looking for silent. If not, you should look at the 166CFM NZXT.


Thanks for you reply OkanG, i will give a try on CM Mega flow since there is a shop nearby and i don't have to wait to buy online and delivery.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71*
> 
> Cheers Mergatroid. I wasn't thinking about changing the H100 fans at all. I was only thinking about the ones i will put on this Acrylic window and the rear exaust fan. Did you say the front 200mm one wasn't much cop either?
> I think I'll put three of them Corsair sp120 quiet ones in then.
> I was also thinking about shifting my front drive bay (I have one removed already) and pushing it back toward the PSU but I tried to do it a while back and i couldn't fix it down. I couldnt slide locate it to the base of the chasis. Dos it actually fix into place back there?
> Cheers again.


Yeah, it should mount in the rear position. Many people replace the front 200mm fan as well. I replaced mine but I did it because I had the original Graphite 600T case and that fans were even worse than the newer fans are. If you have the newer fans and you don't think they're too noisy, you don't have to change them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> After much guidance and motivation from Devious Dog...
> I finally got it into the new case. I was being lazy. Thinking about just grabbing a GTX570 shortly. Don't need anything crazy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's pretty sweet man. Not using an optical drive? USB version? Good job.

My roommate mentioned that if people want to remove the drive bays, why not cut the front 1/4 of the case off and move the front back by almost the width of the drive cages? Not a bad idea, just leave enough room for the fans. You would have to mod or replace your side panels as well, but this would make an interesting mod for a very small 600T.

Of course, I'd never try it on mine. Any volunteers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> hi guys need suggestion for replace the stock 200 mm fan in the front of the case since the top one is off for better airflow.
> I bought the 200 spectre pro from bitfenix but the first one wasn't running at the spec speed. then i got replaced but the second fan is making noises like it is vibrating even if it is not touching anything and running at low speeds. So, no bitfenix for now... especially because the support is almost absent!
> So the options are
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Cooler Master Mega flow*
> Dimension: 200 x 200 x 30 mm
> Speed (R.P.M.): 700 RPM
> Air Flow (CFM): 110 CFM
> Air pressure (mmH2O): 0.595 mm H2O
> Noise Level: 19 dBA
> Bearing Type: Sleeve Bearing
> *NZXT,*
> Size: 200x200x30mm
> Connection type: 3pin and 4pin molex
> Current: .70A
> Input: 8.4W
> Speed: 1300 RPM +/-10%
> Air flow: 166.2 CFM / 282 m^3/h
> Air Pressure: 1.82 mm H2O
> Bearing: Rifle Bearing
> Noise: 37.25 dBA
> *NZXT,*
> Size: 200x200x30mm
> Connection type: 3pin and 4pin molex
> Current: .70A
> Input: 4.08W
> Speed: 700 RPM +/-10%
> Air flow: 102 CFM
> Air Pressure: 1.12 mm H2O
> Bearing: Rifle Bearing
> Noise: 23 dBA
> *Antec Big boy*
> Size 200 x 30mm TriCool™ Fan
> Rated Voltage DC 12V
> Speed 400, 600, 800 RPM
> Airflow 83, 108, 134 CFM
> Noise 24, 27, 30 dBA
> Current 0.08A, 0.17A, 0.3A
> *Xigmatek*
> Size: 200 x 200 x 20 mm
> Speed: 800 RPM
> Airflow: max. 72 CFM
> Noise: < 18 dB(A)
> 
> 
> Any suggestion is appreciated.
> Thanks.


I had the same choice to make and I selected the NXZT 166 CFM fan (as you know). It doesn't have any LEDs though (although you can add them if you want to do a mod), and would require you to mount it (because its mounting holes don't line up). That could be a problem on some of these fans because none of the manufacturers can agree on how big a 200mm fan should be and where the mounting holes should be.

Personally, I wouldn't select anything under 100 cfm. If you move your hard drive cage to the rear position, the thickness of the fan shouldn't cause any problems. As OkanG pointed out, the NZXT fan isn't the quietest fan, but it performs very well.


----------



## chrischoi

I have a optical drive. Figured I could always grab it out of the closet, plug it in and let it sit to the side case opened.









Look what I found.

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/4570#post_15971540

It only took me this long to do it.


----------



## chrischoi

First order of business after waking up...

Remove all the supports from the grill.


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> First order of business after waking up...
> Remove all the supports from the grill.


How is the temp and noise levels? are u using the fans connected to the fan controller?

i just changed the failed bitfenix 200mm for a cooler master mega flow and so far so good!


----------



## chrischoi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> First order of business after waking up...
> Remove all the supports from the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the temp and noise levels? are u using the fans connected to the fan controller?
> 
> i just changed the failed bitfenix 200mm for a cooler master mega flow and so far so good!
Click to expand...





I have all the fans cranked up and it's not loud at all.
Sounds nothing like my old Thermaltake VOLCANO 11+ from back in the day. HAHA.


----------



## omrheadshoto

Hey,

Case from the front looks awesome. How to you get the bays at the top removed?

Thanks


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> Hey,
> Case from the front looks awesome. How to you get the bays at the top removed?
> Thanks


Rather simple, you just need to remove about 6 pot rivets which are connected to the case and mainboard tray. All you need is a pair of plyers to hold the back of the rivet as it might spin around whist drilling off the head of the pot rivet. I would suggest using a larger drill bit something like a 1/16 or 3-4mm and take it slow, as the heads of the pot rivets are just aluminium so you will cut through these like butter.

I hope this helps.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> Hey,
> Case from the front looks awesome. How to you get the bays at the top removed?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Rather simple, you just need to remove about 6 pot rivets which are connected to the case and mainboard tray. All you need is a pair of plyers to hold the back of the rivet as it might spin around whist drilling off the head of the pot rivet. I would suggest using a larger drill bit something like a 1/16 or 3-4mm and take it slow, as the heads of the pot rivets are just aluminium so you will cut through these like butter.
> 
> I hope this helps.
Click to expand...

It ended up being more than 6. Lol. I was looking at it and you said 6. I was like no way is this 6 the whole time I was drilling.
I'll go recount.


----------



## Devious Dog

Yeah, it could be more that six..







as most of the time I am posting a reply whilst at work. Really there are not many pot rivets that need to be removed and they only take a couple of seconds to remove, also you can replace the drive bay back if you wanted to in the future, it would only require either re-applying the pot rivets or even just using some small screws and bolts.


----------



## jwalkermed

Saw someone post this rig a while back.

Working on the layout for my 1st loop. Question to you experienced guys. Does positioning the 240 rad in the bottom of the case significantly affect performance? Also I was thinking of mounting the fans in front of the rad and having a full acrylic side panel.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> First order of business after waking up...
> Remove all the supports from the grill.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice. Too bad you can't get another of the bottom mesh pieces that would replace the drive bay covers. It's a little too big though so it would have to be modded. Could always try making one I suppose.


----------



## Notalenter

Hi guys i've been lurking this forum and how to build and system and decided to pull the trigger.


DSC_0062 by Notalenter, on Flickr
If you guys can provide some help it would be great.

I have 2 questions

How do you route the 8 pin cable. I'm trying to do it but then i have to turn the cable around in a loop once i go through the hole.

Its and 8 pin with a 6 pin and 2 pin and an indivual 6 pin


DSC_0073 by Notalenter, on Flickr

the blurry things are the connectors
Also how would i configure the corsair sp120s to push pull on an h40. There's no screws for a second fan but i have found some that are the same length with my Bitfenix Spectre pro 200mm

DSC_0068 by Notalenter, on Flickr


DSC_0066 by Notalenter, on Flickr
Thanks so much!

Max


----------



## majesticcow

That 6+2 connector is for a gpu not a mobo


----------



## omrheadshoto

Absolute super star. I really appreciate you getting back to me in such detail.

Legend


----------



## Notalenter

hmm. I don't seem to have an indivual 8 pin then

Its a cooler master 800w Pro gold


----------



## Mergatroid

Do you have 2 x 4 pin? They may slide together to make an 8 pin. As for the screws, I would recommend just purchasing some more at a hardware store. They are 6/32 and 1.25" long.


----------



## Notalenter

Ok I put everything together and booted the system. I got stuck at that starting windows screen i dont know what to do?How do i install the drivers, it just goes in winki


----------



## BBLENDER

Updated the loop. Got rid of the bulky fan and "the metal snake". I noticed that my system was running insanely hot. So, I put an radiator on top. Only to realise that the 4 fans on the Quad radiator died. Essentially all my hardware was (not really) cooled by a single 120 rad...

At least with the new rad runs a hell of a lot cooler. Now the waiting game for new fans...











EDIT: Oh yeah. Don't mind the overlapping. That's because I use some quick disconnecting thingies and that how it fits without using the quad radiator on the mesh.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notalenter*
> 
> Ok I put everything together and booted the system. I got stuck at that starting windows screen i dont know what to do?How do i install the drivers, it just goes in winki


Are you starting from a fresh install? If it's stuck from a previous install it might be some bios settings freezing it up... mine freezes though if the voltage is too low but if it's all stock then I'm unsure.


----------



## Michiiel

Is it possible to put a H100 in the 600T with a push pull config? With 2 fans beneath the heatsink and 2 ontop of the mesh,
and is it possible with the sabertooth Z77 motherboard? Or does the memory sit in the way of the bottom fans?
(I'm thinking of putting Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance fans on the H100)


----------



## BBLENDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michiiel*
> 
> Is it possible to put a H100 in the 600T with a push pull config? With 2 fans beneath the heatsink and 2 ontop of the mesh,
> and is it possible with the sabertooth Z77 motherboard? Or does the memory sit in the way of the bottom fans?
> (I'm thinking of putting Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance fans on the H100)


That depends on the motherboard. I wanted to try it. But I can't do it with mine. It's no saber tho.


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michiiel*
> 
> Is it possible to put a H100 in the 600T with a push pull config? With 2 fans beneath the heatsink and 2 ontop of the mesh,
> and is it possible with the sabertooth Z77 motherboard? Or does the memory sit in the way of the bottom fans?
> (I'm thinking of putting Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance fans on the H100)


It may require some modding and even then it might be a tight squeaze. I have seen people offset their push/pull H100's away from the motherboard so they clear the memory. I belive that causes the rear fan to only be held in with 3 of the screws. Also im nout sure if it will allow the mesh at the top to be put back on without cutting the plastic out first. If you do get the two fans pulling at the top but they still dont clear the memory you might have to go with the two pulling and one pushing.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michiiel*
> 
> Is it possible to put a H100 in the 600T with a push pull config? With 2 fans beneath the heatsink and 2 ontop of the mesh,
> and is it possible with the sabertooth Z77 motherboard? Or does the memory sit in the way of the bottom fans?
> (I'm thinking of putting Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance fans on the H100)


It's possible.
Fans push from the inside, radiator in the outside, then stack pull fan on the outside at the top. You'll have to cut the mesh,

There's pictures of it. They cut out the grill on the top mesh. Open up squares for the fans. Bent the mesh down to keep soft edges.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michiiel*
> 
> Is it possible to put a H100 in the 600T with a push pull config? With 2 fans beneath the heatsink and 2 ontop of the mesh,
> and is it possible with the sabertooth Z77 motherboard? Or does the memory sit in the way of the bottom fans?
> (I'm thinking of putting Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance fans on the H100)


U might be able to just screw the one side into the grill and maybe... otherwise you can look for smaller fans for the push on the radiator. I know 120x12mm fans worked on the inside for my board but didn't have the right screw to do it


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Michiiel*
> 
> Is it possible to put a H100 in the 600T with a push pull config? With 2 fans beneath the heatsink and 2 ontop of the mesh,
> and is it possible with the sabertooth Z77 motherboard? Or does the memory sit in the way of the bottom fans?
> (I'm thinking of putting Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance fans on the H100)
> 
> 
> 
> U might be able to just screw the one side into the grill and maybe... otherwise you can look for smaller fans for the push on the radiator. I know 120x12mm fans worked on the inside for my board but didn't have the right screw to do it
Click to expand...

You'll want matching fans and you'll definitely need different size screws so you don't bends a lot of fins.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

My 600T White should be arriving tomorrow with two AF120's that came free


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> My 600T White should be arriving tomorrow with two AF120's that came free


Where did you order from? Can you post a picture of your 200mm fans. I was looking through pictures and it seems there are different versions. There are the clean non serrated and frosted serrated.


----------



## Michiiel

I've found some 120mmx12mm fans but I would like a white touch to them, does anyone know if I could paint them and how?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michiiel*
> 
> I've found some 120mmx12mm fans but I would like a white touch to them, does anyone know if I could paint them and how?


Writing "Painting fan" in the search field should provide you more than enough help.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> You'll want matching fans and you'll definitely need different size screws so you don't bends a lot of fins.


I know from experience//experimenting in a Z9 Plus case lol... for the 600T I just put the H100 top and 2 3000rpm fans in pull hoping it'll be enough suction







loud as hell though >.>

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67462&vpn=D1225C12B7AP-29&manufacture=Scythe&promoid=1268 but only kuz they were on sale otherwise http://ncix.com/products/?sku=26744&vpn=DFS123812H-3000&manufacture=Scythe seem better.


----------



## chrischoi

I put my rad on the outside and have 2 fans that push. If I cut my grill up top, I can set up for push pull or even take off my grill and stack 2 fans on top...


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I put my rad on the outside and have 2 fans that push. If I cut my grill up top, I can set up for push pull or even take off my grill and stack 2 fans on top...


nice looks clean too.


----------



## Michiiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I put my rad on the outside and have 2 fans that push. If I cut my grill up top, I can set up for push pull or even take off my grill and stack 2 fans on top...











How did you put it on top? Did you have to cut out a hole in the case? Because if it isn't that much work then i'm gonna go with that setup








Do you have a build log or some more pics?


----------



## JQuantum

I believe he he cut a hole for the rad to go through.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michiiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I put my rad on the outside and have 2 fans that push. If I cut my grill up top, I can set up for push pull or even take off my grill and stack 2 fans on top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you put it on top? Did you have to cut out a hole in the case? Because if it isn't that much work then i'm gonna go with that setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a build log or some more pics?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> I believe he he cut a hole for the rad to go through.


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job the finishing and sanding is very nice. I did last weekend the cutting of the top mesh but still waiting the fans to fill the holes... and i little mod in the back of the case. But the mesh too for better airflow and less noise. Those round mesh from the 600t are very noise, in the front is the most noticeable. but now it's gone free air flow through all case!


----------



## JQuantum

Question... (did you use a) Dremel or nibbler?


----------



## chrischoi

I'm thinking he used a Dremel. Everyone uses a Dremel.


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Question... (did you use a) Dremel or nibbler?


Dremel. Easy and practical ! but after all those holes i ran out of cutting disks...


----------



## de4ler

hello guys , sooo here is my first build








i start from nothing i know **** and i have ****
LGA 775 MSI MB CPU Q 9300, 4 g ram . GTX 560 .









the first pack :
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5G41TM_LX/
http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=449
+ 8 g ram .

aaaaaand its working









and now the the case









new parts part 2
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77M_PRO/
http://ark.intel.com/products/65520/Intel-Core-i5-3570K-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_80-GHz
http://www.fsp-europe.com/aurum700.php
and + 1 GTX 560

i have some GPU cooling problems but i fix that

well that all . i think








and now i wanna buy som new ram but i dont no if the Kingston 16GB KIT DDR3 2133MHz CL11 HyperX XMP is good in my MB








i hope i can join the club
sry 4 long post


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Question... (did you use a) Dremel or nibbler?
> 
> 
> 
> Dremel. Easy and practical ! but after all those holes i ran out of cutting disks...
Click to expand...

Reinforced EZ Connects! I use one and it's still running.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> Nice job the finishing and sanding is very nice. I did last weekend the cutting of the top mesh but still waiting the fans to fill the holes... and i little mod in the back of the case. But the mesh too for better airflow and less noise. Those round mesh from the 600t are very noise, in the front is the most noticeable. but now it's gone free air flow through all case!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've cut out almost every meshes. Corsair need to updates those holes into Hexagon, those circle little holes are making noises like a wind tunnel.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> Nice job the finishing and sanding is very nice. I did last weekend the cutting of the top mesh but still waiting the fans to fill the holes... and i little mod in the back of the case. But the mesh too for better airflow and less noise. Those round mesh from the 600t are very noise, in the front is the most noticeable. but now it's gone free air flow through all case!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've cut out almost every meshes. Corsair need to updates those holes into Hexagon, those circle little holes are making noises like a wind tunnel.
Click to expand...

But I have circle holes in the back and front.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1309693/great-condition-corsair-600t-se-white

Cough cough.


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I've cut out almost every meshes. Corsair need to updates those holes into Hexagon, those circle little holes are making noises like a wind tunnel.


Indeed! They should change from circles to hexagon.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notalenter*
> 
> Ok I put everything together and booted the system. I got stuck at that starting windows screen i dont know what to do?How do i install the drivers, it just goes in winki


Reset your BIOS with the jumper on the board and try again. Make sure your BIOS is set correctly. Try moving your memory to different slots. Use another computer to download the newest BIOS, then check at the end of your manual for how to update the BIOS using a USB flash drive.

I'm not really familiar with MSI boards. Maybe you should have a look and see if there is a thread for your motherboard here, or go to the MSI site and look through their threads for the same symptom.

Is this a fresh Windows installation?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michiiel*
> 
> Is it possible to put a H100 in the 600T with a push pull config? With 2 fans beneath the heatsink and 2 ontop of the mesh,
> and is it possible with the sabertooth Z77 motherboard? Or does the memory sit in the way of the bottom fans?
> (I'm thinking of putting Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance fans on the H100)


The short answer is "no" for a stock 600T.

However, there are a couple of mods that can be done to achieve this. On one, you move the interior fans off toward the left side, or the entire rad and fans. Whichever you do, you're not going to get a 100% alignment with the fans and the rad. Some others have come up with a few other things, like using those crappy little thin case fans (if you ask me, you'd be better off just blowing on the rad rather than using those fans). One guy actually trimmed a memory socket and a memory module to get push/pull to fit. But hey, Kudos to him since it worked and he had 100% rad/fan alignment.

However, the fact is that between push or pull and push/pull on the H100 the difference in temperatures is going to be really low. Corsair George said Corsair tested push vs push/pull on the H100 with a bench setup, and they didn't see any significant temperature difference at all.

I was using push/pull on a Core 2 Quad motherboard, but I had to do a major mod to accomplish it. Now that I'm using an i5, I'm just using one set of fans. Note, if you're not concerned about noise, the stock H100 fans are better than the Corsair "Performance" SP120 fans (the static pressure on the stock fans is more than double the "Performance" fans).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michiiel*
> 
> I've found some 120mmx12mm fans but I would like a white touch to them, does anyone know if I could paint them and how?


12mm thick fans will be next to useless on a rad. They will have like zero static pressure and will likely be more of an obstruction than a help. Waste of money IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> I know from experience//experimenting in a Z9 Plus case lol... for the 600T I just put the H100 top and 2 3000rpm fans in pull hoping it'll be enough suction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loud as hell though >.>
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67462&vpn=D1225C12B7AP-29&manufacture=Scythe&promoid=1268 but only kuz they were on sale otherwise http://ncix.com/products/?sku=26744&vpn=DFS123812H-3000&manufacture=Scythe seem better.


The temperature difference between strictly push vs pull is so low that you really didn't need 3000 RPM fans. However, with those high speed Scythe GTs you may be able to convert them to PWM so they aren't running so loud all the time:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1045524/gentle-typhoon-pwm-mod


----------



## Darkcyde

I've pulled myself away from BL2 long enough to update the OP. Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I was using push/pull on a Core 2 Quad motherboard, but I had to do a major mod to accomplish it. Now that I'm using an i5, I'm just using one set of fans. Note, if you're not concerned about noise, the stock H100 fans are better than the Corsair "Performance" SP120 fans (the static pressure on the stock fans is more than double the "Performance" fans).


Just had to rain on my parade. They look cool though.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notalenter*


what fan is this ?


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> what fan is this ?


That is a Corsair SP 120.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027


----------



## OkanG

Anyone have experience with those mentioned Corsair fans for rads? I have BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm's as case fans right now, but I don't know if they'll be good enough, when I watercool my rig


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Anyone have experience with those mentioned Corsair fans for rads? I have BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm's as case fans right now, but I don't know if they'll be good enough, when I watercool my rig


I have 2 sp 120s for my h60. They are much quieter than the stock h60 fan. As far as temps im not sure if the cooler weather has been that big of a difference but from the stock fans to the sp120s has been 5c cooler. 58c max temp right now and ALOT quieter. Win/win imo.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> I have 2 sp 120s for my h60. They are much quieter than the stock h60 fan. As far as temps im not sure if the cooler weather has been that big of a difference but from the stock fans to the sp120s has been 5c cooler. 58c max temp right now and ALOT quieter. Win/win imo.


Sounds great. I've read that those Spectre Pro's are not very good rad fans. Even though they're pricey, the SP-120's are so sexy


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Sounds great. I've read that those Spectre Pro's are not very good rad fans. Even though they're pricey, the SP-120's are so sexy


I also think the same. Wish they make a black/white version would fit perfectly in my rig. For now i'm using spectre pro white version and led versions

Sorry i just look at the corsair web site and yes there is a black/white version. my bad


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> I also think the same. Wish they make a black/white version would fit perfectly in my rig. For now i'm using spectre pro white version and led versions
> Sorry i just look at the corsair web site and yes there is a black/white version. my bad


Then go get them!









I'll have to choose between black/white and black/blue


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Then go get them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to choose between black/white and black/blue


not now i just bought 2 spectre pro white to place in the top after cut the mesh, i'm in air cooling for now, so sticking with spectre for now, if i decided to go water cooling then corsair sp will be the first choice


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> not now i just bought 2 spectre pro white to place in the top after cut the mesh, i'm in air cooling for now, so sticking with spectre for now, if i decided to go water cooling then corsair sp will be the first choice


Story of my life


----------



## chrischoi

I have them on my H100 and temps seem fine I guess.

They come with red, white and blue rings.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I have them on my H100 and temps seem fine I guess.
> They come with red, white and blue rings.


Do all ring varieties come in the same box? Or would it be necessary to buy the fan twice? Because I want to see it in person with blue AND white rings. I can't decide which one to get


----------



## BBLENDER

Thinking about throwing a couple of SP 120 on top to make this a bit better looking. Too bad I ordered 5 Koolance fans.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> not now i just bought 2 spectre pro white to place in the top after cut the mesh, i'm in air cooling for now, so sticking with spectre for now, if i decided to go water cooling then corsair sp will be the first choice


The Spectre Pro's are great fans for the noise/price. I can hear a very slight woosh with the SP120 quiet editions, but I can't even hear a noise other than the slight hum of my D5 pump in my Shinobi XL where there are 8 of them installed on radiators.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> The Spectre Pro's are great fans for the noise/price. I can hear a very slight woosh with the SP120 quiet editions, but I can't even hear a noise other than the slight hum of my D5 pump in my Shinobi XL where there are 8 of them installed on radiators.


Are your Spectre Pro's mounted as radiator fans?


----------



## Michalius

Yep. Silent as hell, temps are amazing.



I also use it in my R4 build on the H60.



Hard to beat $10 for a great performing silent fan.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> I've pulled myself away from BL2 long enough to update the OP. Welcome to all the new members.


Isn't that game awesome fun? Been playing it like crazy. Maybe we'll see you there on steam one of these days. My handle there is...wait for it...Mergatroid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Just had to rain on my parade. They look cool though.


Those fans are nice enough that I would have bought some if they were PWM. You're right, they do look nice, but I wouldn't purchase them over the stock fans since I'm not overly concerned with noise. It's really too bad they're not PWM. I'm thinking about picking up some COOLER MASTER Excalibur fans since they have a static pressure of 3.53 mmH2O, which isn't bad (although again not as good as the stock fans), but they are PWM fans and I could just plug them into my mobo.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mergatroid* 


> Isn't that game awesome fun? Been playing it like crazy. Maybe we'll see you there on steam one of these days. My handle there is...wait for it...Mergatroid.


My SN is spjMrLAHEY


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I have them on my H100 and temps seem fine I guess.
> They come with red, white and blue rings.
> 
> 
> 
> Do all ring varieties come in the same box? Or would it be necessary to buy the fan twice? Because I want to see it in person with blue AND white rings. I can't decide which one to get
Click to expand...

Varieties? They come with the black fan and 3 different rings, you put on whichever you want to use.


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> The Spectre Pro's are great fans for the noise/price. I can hear a very slight woosh with the SP120 quiet editions, but I can't even hear a noise other than the slight hum of my D5 pump in my Shinobi XL where there are 8 of them installed on radiators.


Yeah i'm very happy too with my 3x 120mm spectre and one 140mm, besides a frustrating experience with a spectre pro 200mm, replaced with a cooler master megaflow

that's mine for now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Yep. Silent as hell, temps are amazing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to beat $10 for a great performing silent fan.


Sweet!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Varieties? They come with the black fan and 3 different rings, you put on whichever you want to use.


I just want to know whether all 3 different rings follow in the same box, or do I have to buy the fan twice to get the white and blue fan rings?


----------



## senna89

The USB ports in front panel after some years oxidizes or formed halos like those caused by sweat ?
naked I/O panel is not a defect ?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I just want to know whether all 3 different rings follow in the same box, or do I have to buy the fan twice to get the white and blue fan rings?


The box will contain the fan and either the blue or the red ring already on the fan, you will then have two more rings in the box. So you can put the fan in either Red, White or Blue.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> The box will contain the fan and either the blue or the red ring already on the fan, you will then have two more rings in the box. So you can put the fan in either Red, White or Blue.


What I wanted to know, thanks









I can't decide whether I want blue or white rings attached when I buy the fans, so it's nice to know that I don't have to spend money on getting the blue AND white fans








Nice implementation by Corsair, if the fans are good they will be easy to sell or use in another mod with the different colors of the rings


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> What I wanted to know, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide whether I want blue or white rings attached when I buy the fans, so it's nice to know that I don't have to spend money on getting the blue AND white fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice implementation by Corsair, if the fans are good they will be easy to sell or use in another mod with the different colors of the rings


Plus its nice that you can take one of the colors your not going to use and spray paint them. I have seen a few people do it so far and it gives a nice accent to the build if they can match the colors right.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> The USB ports in front panel after some years oxidizes or formed halos like those caused by sweat ?
> naked I/O panel is not a defect ?










help ?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> The USB ports in front panel after some years oxidizes or formed halos like those caused by sweat ?
> naked I/O panel is not a defect ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help ?
Click to expand...

Huh? I have 2 that have been sitting around for years and they are fine. Oxidation or I forget what the word was... uhh... I'll think of it.

Could be sweat, humidity, condensation...


----------



## senna89

then no oxidation ?

your old graphite have the usb ports shining like new ?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> then no oxidation ?
> 
> your old graphite have the usb ports shining like new ?


The word I was looking for was corrosion. They are both fine. How old is yours?

Could someone take a second to check this out?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1307921/yet-another-temp-thread


----------



## senna89

how old are your graphite ?

My chassis have 4-5 years


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> how old are your graphite ?
> 
> My chassis have 4-5 years


I've had mine since release(2 years) and my USB ports are as shiny now as they were on day one.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> then no oxidation ?
> your old graphite have the usb ports shining like new ?


I have a two year old 600T graphite case that has no marks on the USB ports at all, and I use them every day.


----------



## gliggo

Just finished modding my girlfriend's build! Got a 360 and 120 up top and a 240 up front









Not the greatest tubing route but it does the job! (Y)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> Just finished modding my girlfriend's build! Got a 360 and 120 up top and a 240 up front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the greatest tubing route but it does the job! (Y)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty sweet man. But will she respect it in the morning?


----------



## gliggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> Just finished modding my girlfriend's build! Got a 360 and 120 up top and a 240 up front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the greatest tubing route but it does the job! (Y)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sweet man. But will she respect it in the morning?
Click to expand...

Thanks man







and luckily she does, we built it together and she loves the rig!


----------



## cruelntention

i have a question...anyone install the bitfenix spectre pro 200mm fans in the front? will it fit since the size is 200mm x 30mm?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> i have a question...anyone install the bitfenix spectre pro 200mm fans in the front? will it fit since the size is 200mm x 30mm?


Yes.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> i have a question...anyone install the bitfenix spectre pro 200mm fans in the front? will it fit since the size is 200mm x 30mm?


It will fit if remove the top HDD cage and move other cage in front of the PSU. Or if you just remove the HDD cages altogether and put the HDD's/SSD's in the 5.25 bays like I did.


----------



## Notalenter

Add me to the list!

DSC_0084 by Notalenter, on Flickr

DSC_0089 by Notalenter, on Flickr

DSC_0087 by Notalenter, on Flickr
DSC_0090 by Notalenter, on Flickr

I also have a spectre pro 200mm in front


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> i have a question...anyone install the bitfenix spectre pro 200mm fans in the front? will it fit since the size is 200mm x 30mm?




Some people will tell you that you need to remove both HDD cages. That's not true as you can see above. Infact it fits with both HDD cages in place.

(Ignore cable management or lack of)


----------



## BBLENDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Well .... my 600T looks like **** when i compare whit everyone else pc


welcome to my world


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> i have a question...anyone install the bitfenix spectre pro 200mm fans in the front? will it fit since the size is 200mm x 30mm?


I have that fan in the front of my case right now. If you have the screw-in fan on the newer case it should fit no problem. You shouldn't need to move the drive cages. I didn't.

Note t hat it's not the best fan though, but it is quiet.


----------



## chrischoi

BROTHERS!

http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html

PSU Cables are 40% off and free shipping with code 10com!

What color cables should I get?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> BROTHERS!
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html
> PSU Cables are 40% off and free shipping with code 10com!
> What color cables should I get?


I have white and they look nice, i think red/black for your setup.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> BROTHERS!
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html
> PSU Cables are 40% off and free shipping with code 10com!
> What color cables should I get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have white and they look nice, i think red/black for your setup.
Click to expand...

I thought about white, but thought they would get dirty from dust. But I guess they are plastic sleeving.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


Do you have a thread or post with the details of your mod? (i.e Optical bay removal and additional 200mm intake)


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a thread or post with the details of your mod? (i.e Optical bay removal and additional 200mm intake)
Click to expand...

I do not. I looked at everyone else's thread and they were doing big things. I just took directions from another member and didn't think it was log worthy.









I could try to throw one up if that's what people want to see.

And I went with white sleeving.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I do not. I looked at everyone else's thread and they were doing big things. I just took directions from another member and didn't think it was log worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could try to throw one up if that's what people want to see.


I'd be interested in seeing more. I've still got the optical bays in place although I've no actual optical drive(s) or a plan to add any. I might as well do what you've done and rip them out and add another intake fan.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I do not. I looked at everyone else's thread and they were doing big things. I just took directions from another member and didn't think it was log worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could try to throw one up if that's what people want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing more. I've still got the optical bays in place although I've no actual optical drive(s) or a plan to add any. I might as well do what you've done and rip them out and add another intake fan.
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/7360#post_18180465


----------



## EliteReplay

A nice white and black mechanical keyboard to pair with your 600t white




Also steelseries has the kinzu v2 which you can get black and white too


----------



## chrischoi

Ordered the white sleeving. Made room for one more storage drive.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing more. I've still got the optical bays in place although I've no actual optical drive(s) or a plan to add any. I might as well do what you've done and rip them out and add another intake fan.


If you have removed you're drive bay and still want an optical drive, you could always get a SATA slim line drive and then mount it vertical and cut a section out of your case so it can open.

I have a USB external slimline optical drive, but I rarely touch it and did not even need it for my build so far as I installed the OS via USB key and I mount all my Disc Images and all games are Steam. Optical drives are a thing of the past for me, just like floppy drives.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing more. I've still got the optical bays in place although I've no actual optical drive(s) or a plan to add any. I might as well do what you've done and rip them out and add another intake fan.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have removed you're drive bay and still want an optical drive, you could always get a SATA slim line drive and then mount it vertical and cut a section out of your case so it can open.
> 
> I have a USB external slimline optical drive, but I rarely touch it and did not even need it for my build so far as I installed the OS via USB key and I mount all my Disc Images and all games are Steam. Optical drives are a thing of the past for me, just like floppy drives.
Click to expand...

You just have all the good ideas. I actually needed my optical drive the other day. Haha.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> BROTHERS!
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html
> PSU Cables are 40% off and free shipping with code 10com!
> What color cables should I get?


Looks like red to go with your fans, memory and what looks like the SSD in your drive cage. Since you're going with a theme, maybe you should look into getting some red vinyl tape or some bicycle handlebar tape and wrap it around your H100 hoses, and maybe your front panel cables.

Of course, you could always paint your Corsair fan trim pieces green to match your video card and go for green cables.

Oh, you ordered white. Se la vie.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Do you have a thread or post with the details of your mod? (i.e Optical bay removal and additional 200mm intake)


Just take the case apart and drill out the rivets holding the drive cages in place. Pretty simple actually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> If you have removed you're drive bay and still want an optical drive, you could always get a SATA slim line drive and then mount it vertical and cut a section out of your case so it can open.
> I have a USB external slimline optical drive, but I rarely touch it and did not even need it for my build so far as I installed the OS via USB key and I mount all my Disc Images and all games are Steam. Optical drives are a thing of the past for me, just like floppy drives.


So, how did you copy the o/s to the USB thumb drive?

Personally, I've had more problems with Origin and Steam than I ever had before those services came along. Games that suddenly wouldn't load, progress lost when reinstalling the system (that was Origin), installs of games (like BF3) suddenly being corrupt for no reason at all, and Origin requiring an hour or more to repair it and update the game. Steam games just suddenly not working, requiring copying files and deleting other files and on and on. Steam games not functioning properly, and requiring a complete reinstall to resume proper function. Things I never had to waste my time with when the games were not hosted on these services.

I'll take an optical drive any day. Too bad, even with an optical drive, they still use Steam anyway, requiring massive downloads and forcing me to be online just to play the game. Personally, I fail to see how this is an improvement. I've asked around, and other people I know have had similar problems.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> So, how did you copy the o/s to the USB thumb drive?


I ran into this.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds#post_15521879


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> So, how did you copy the o/s to the USB thumb drive?


I personally just make a WinPE boot USB key with the and use the install.wim from the image. But Microsoft have been nice and created a utility which will do it all for you. Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool http://download.cnet.com/Windows-7-USB-DVD-Download-Tool/3000-18513_4-10972600.html Also you will need atleast a 4GB USB key.

Also, two good products from Slysoft.

Virtual CloneDrive
http://www.slysoft.com/en/virtual-clonedrive.html
Which is free and allows you to mount a iso file correctly, this will even work with DVDDecrypter

Game Jackal Pro
http://www.slysoft.com/en/gamejackal.html
This way you can use your game without the disc, allowing for faster read/loading.

Steam is a good solution to going disc less, but not the only soloution.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 
> Ordered the white sleeving. Made room for one more storage drive.


Whites a good choice and it would compliment your case, I guess I would remove the red rings off your corsair fans and put white ones on, I would also be tempted to spray the red on the memory white.. but of course you would void warranty.. you could always use some white plastic contact, then cut to fit and stick on.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 
> Ordered the white sleeving. Made room for one more storage drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites a good choice and it would compliment your case, I guess I would remove the red rings off your corsair fans and put white ones on, I would also be tempted to spray the red on the memory white.. but of course you would void warranty.. you could always use some white plastic contact, then cut to fit and stick on.
Click to expand...

I thought about vinyl and plasti-dip. But that's way too much white. My solution is to just grab up a EVGA GTX570 and call it quits.
Then do something with the little wires at the bottom.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I personally just make a WinPE boot USB key with the and use the install.wim from the image. But Microsoft have been nice and created a utility which will do it all for you. Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool http://download.cnet.com/Windows-7-USB-DVD-Download-Tool/3000-18513_4-10972600.html Also you will need atleast a 4GB USB key.


Ive used the win7 tool a few times and it works quite well, so +1 on that from me.


----------



## 303869

My new theme is finally complete as i add a h100 and domintor platinum ram to finish it off

pics removed


----------



## de4ler

HELLO .... Just a question . Im gona buy a H-100 tomorrow and i need some help/tips .
How mutch Thermal Compound i need in my i5 3570-k .
Can i doo a Push/Pull when i have a Asus P8Z77 M-Pro motherboard ? ( its have a low profile Heatsink soo i dunno )
I have GTX 560 SLI and they making lots of heat and i dunno if its good idea suck hot air from inside in to the H-100 , or suck the cold outside air inside and puss hot air out from the side ?
+ i wellcome every help or tip .
THX guys


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> HELLO .... Just a question . Im gona buy a H-100 tomorrow and i need some help/tips .
> How mutch Thermal Compound i need in my i5 3570-k .
> Can i doo a Push/Pull when i have a Asus P8Z77 M-Pro motherboard ? ( its have a low profile Heatsink soo i dunno )
> I have GTX 560 SLI and they making lots of heat and i dunno if its good idea suck hot air from inside in to the H-100 , or suck the cold outside air inside and puss hot air out from the side ?
> + i wellcome every help or tip .
> THX guys


It's all personal preference. I'm gonna assume you can't push pull. Most people pull from the outside.
But it also makes sense to push cold air to the inside.
Temp differences were onl 1-2c different.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> HELLO .... Just a question . Im gona buy a H-100 tomorrow and i need some help/tips .
> How mutch Thermal Compound i need in my i5 3570-k .
> Can i doo a Push/Pull when i have a Asus P8Z77 M-Pro motherboard ? ( its have a low profile Heatsink soo i dunno )
> I have GTX 560 SLI and they making lots of heat and i dunno if its good idea suck hot air from inside in to the H-100 , or suck the cold outside air inside and puss hot air out from the side ?
> + i wellcome every help or tip .
> THX guys


As chrischoi said its personal preferance if you want to push/pull but its too tight in this case to push and pull so i only went with pull. Thermal past is already pre applied


----------



## de4ler

Thx . And one more thing . Can i connect the H-100 fans in to MB ? is this gona work that way ? because whit Asus fan expert + i can change better the fans RPM .
And i hope the fan cabels is long what come whit the H-100 .because i buy a 2x Corsair Preformance SP120 and the 3 pin cabels are like 8 Cm long ........-_-


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Thx . And one more thing . Can i connect the H-100 fans in to MB ? is this gona work that way ? because whit Asus fan expert + i can change better the fans RPM .
> And i hope the fan cabels is long what come whit the H-100 .because i buy a 2x Corsair Preformance SP120 and the 3 pin cabels are like 8 Cm long ........-_-


Yes you can, and the cables are about 30cm if im guessing.


----------



## BBLENDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> BROTHERS!
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html
> PSU Cables are 40% off and free shipping with code 10com!
> What color cables should I get?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


ORDERING RIGHT NOW!









mmmmmmmmmm is the shipping code still valid?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> HELLO .... Just a question . Im gona buy a H-100 tomorrow and i need some help/tips .
> How mutch Thermal Compound i need in my i5 3570-k .
> Can i doo a Push/Pull when i have a Asus P8Z77 M-Pro motherboard ? ( its have a low profile Heatsink soo i dunno )
> I have GTX 560 SLI and they making lots of heat and i dunno if its good idea suck hot air from inside in to the H-100 , or suck the cold outside air inside and puss hot air out from the side ?
> + i wellcome every help or tip .
> THX guys


You will just have to try and see if you can fit a fan and the rad in the case with your mobo. Since you're purchasing the H100 tomorrow anyway, it only takes a couple of minutes to do a test fit.

If you're video cards are exhausting inside the case, then you might want to make the H100 intake and not exhaust, although you can always try both and pick the one you feel gives you the best temps. If your video cards exhaust out the back of your case, I recommend using the H100 as exhaust as well. As for the TIM, the H100 comes with Dow Corning TIM already applied, so no worries.

Don't forget that it's not just the RAM that could be in the way of the push/pull setup, but also the CPU power header.

For the fans, you have to check and see if your mobo can control 3-pin fans. The H100 fans are 3-pin, not 4-pin PWM. So, only if your mobo manual says it can control 3-pin fans would you want to plug them into your mobo. If it cannot control 3-pin fans, it would run them at full speed all the time. You could always get some PWM fans if you want your mobo to control them.

***note*** If you plug fans into different headers on your mobo, it will control them at different speeds unless your board has two CPU_FAN headers (mine does). If it has two CPU_FAN headers, then you could control two PWM fans at the same RPMs. If you only have one CPU_FAN header, then you should use a PWM splitter to control two PWM fans from one CPU_FAN header (I believe PWM splitters are available on newegg.com).

The H100 fan cables are 31cm or 12" (I just measured one).


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> BROTHERS!
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html
> PSU Cables are 40% off and free shipping with code 10com!
> What color cables should I get?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ORDERING RIGHT NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm is the shipping code still valid?
Click to expand...

Should be.


----------



## BBLENDER

Looks like it was a temporary error thingy. It worked now. Thanks! Just placed my order.










Interesting, got free shipping and an additional 10% off!


----------



## de4ler

thx for the help Mergatroid

ok so FINALY its working .

So i have a litle problem whit a backplate it was long game ....
before H-100

i dont no what is this but i hope its not gona broke the radiator

aaaaand its inside

and yeah the 8 pin -_- it was tricky too

and i doo better cable manazment

FINISH


+its quieter then my Zalman







and sexi


----------



## Mergatroid

Looks pretty nice. I couldn't believe how large your old cooler was...wow. I would prefer a water cooler any day, even if it is quite a bit more expensive.

Good job on the cables too.

Hey guys, someone posted a link a while back showing a case modded with the motherboard tray turned around to mount the board on the right side instead of the left side. I didn't save the link (smack smack).

Does anyone have the link?


----------



## Atistab

Hello Everyone yet again, Have been working on my Case alot and got ballsy and decided to not only build my first PC but also going to do a Custom Loop, and go away from the H100,

Here are my first 5 pics which is the second evolution of my Computer, Originally I had 2 XFX 7850 DD editions and the stock HX1050 cables, then I swapped out the Cables to the white/blue looks and popped in my current EVGA 670's
http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/7200_100#post_18052734

I have done a few changes and added a 360 Rad up top and a Phoyba 200MM Rad up front.
I'm going to just run one fan pushing air out of the case and eventually add the other fan and have a Push Pull set up once I work on the mounting bracket more,

I've Replaced my CPU block with the XSPC Raystorm Black and my GPU's are using the Razor Blocks all in all it looks very nice, I did run into one problem that I totally forgot about and that was with the Razor SLI Block its not compatible with my Motherboard, so as a temp fix Im just going to use my remaining 2 Monsoon fittings and just run a piece of Hose in between the cards. I guess since I'm going Custom I may as well do something that I dont see much!

This weekend I plan on having most of everything finished but here are some pics of what I'm working with right now!

360 Rad up top with the Corsair SP120's









Cut the Grill out for where the Front Fan goes









This Block looks Beautiful, Cant wait until I have the lights going and everything running


----------



## ccregler

I've been waiting to join this club for a while but i wanted to waitt til I got my build to 90% my liking:







And here's a video (Be warned, my camera skills are horrible, so those with tendency to motion sickness be warned!!!!!):





you can't really see it in the pics but the video has a shot of the underside of my h100 radiator with the scythe fans on the bottom to create a push/pull effect: tight squeeze!!!


----------



## ccregler

Should probably add my specs^^^^: amd 945 cpu (waiting for piledriver to arrive, probably get the 8250), h100 cooler, xfx 7850 double d edtion, Samsung 820 128 ssd os dirve, ocz 60 gb overflow app drive, 1 tb data drive, rosewill lighting 850 modular power supply,120mm scythe fans for the pull part of the rad, xigmatec 120mm white led fans for push (outside the case), 2 4gb g.skill ddr3 1333 sticks, and an asrock 890Gx pro board.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccregler*
> 
> Should probably add my specs^^^^: amd 945 cpu (waiting for piledriver to arrive, probably get the 8250), h100 cooler, xfx 7850 double d edtion, Samsung 820 128 ssd os dirve, ocz 60 gb overflow app drive, 1 tb data drive, rosewill lighting 850 modular power supply,120mm scythe fans for the pull part of the rad, xigmatec 120mm white led fans for push (outside the case), 2 4gb g.skill ddr3 1333 sticks, and an asrock 890Gx pro board.


http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG

Fill it out brah.


----------



## ccregler

I'm new to this forum but I added it and my other two rigs to my profile but they arn't showin up brah


----------



## tommyxv

Guys, I have an extra 600T Mesh Side Panel brand new in the box. I'm the owner of AlienOwners.com so you can check me out there if you like.

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=zo9x5l&s=6

$25 shipped to US only takes it.

Thanks!


----------



## Celcius

What tool would I need to cut out the mesh and what would you rate the difficulty on a scale of 1-10?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommyxv*
> 
> Guys, I have an extra 600T Mesh Side Panel brand new in the box. I'm the owner of AlienOwners.com so you can check me out there if you like.
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=zo9x5l&s=6
> $25 shipped to US only takes it.
> Thanks!


what those this panel has? i see a regular mesh that come with the 600t so every one has it


----------



## senna89

*Is this case some problem whit the dust ?*

This model is great against the dust or the negative pressure tends to accumulate the dust ? and front filter is good or under filtering ?

It a case particularly clean or not ? or for a fanatic is not the best choise ?


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> What tool would I need to cut out the mesh and what would you rate the difficulty on a scale of 1-10?


dremel scale of 2


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> What tool would I need to cut out the mesh and what would you rate the difficulty on a scale of 1-10?
> 
> 
> 
> dremel scale of 2
Click to expand...

3 if you've never done it before. Lol. It's easy.


----------



## tommyxv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what those this panel has? i see a regular mesh that come with the 600t so every one has it


I guess it would be for someone who has the first release 600T that did not come with the mesh side panel, for someone who did a mod and messed it up. Or if someone wanted to add the mesh panel to the other side too.


----------



## chrischoi

I have 2 of those mesh panels and a spare 600T SE. They are screaming BUY ME! Will post in MP if you want them.


----------



## tommyxv

I also have a new front I/O panel for the 600T case too. $35 shipped.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommyxv*
> 
> I also have a new front I/O panel for the 600T case too. $35 shipped.


where do you bought it ?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> where do you bought it ?


im guessing you can order them from corsair direct?

Nice to know you can buy them though.


----------



## senna89

In the Corsair official site theres not this component.
For 600t theres only mush and side window panel.


----------



## tommyxv

Yes, directly from Corsair. Tele or email.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommyxv*
> 
> Yes, directly from Corsair. Tele or email.


Btw did you order as a backup or did yours brake or something?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tommyxv*
> 
> Yes, directly from Corsair. Tele or email.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw did you order as a backup or did yours brake or something?
Click to expand...


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


Yeah very funny lol


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommyxv*
> 
> Yes, directly from Corsair. Tele or email.


what is tele ?

Email ? have you bought by email ?


----------



## tommyxv

I was planning to do a custom mod, but never did it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> What tool would I need to cut out the mesh and what would you rate the difficulty on a scale of 1-10?


You could use a roto tool like a Dremel, or even just cut the mesh with side cutters. On a scale of 1-10 I would rate it at about a 4 without a Dremel or a 2 with one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what those this panel has? i see a regular mesh that come with the 600t so every one has it


Lots of earlier 600Ts didn't come with mesh or a window, just a solid side panel. I had to pay extra for one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *Is this case some problem whit the dust ?*
> This model is great against the dust or the negative pressure tends to accumulate the dust ? and front filter is good or under filtering ?
> It a case particularly clean or not ? or for a fanatic is not the best choise ?


This case has a filter so only the finest dust particles get inside. If you like positive pressure, then just make sure you have more air entering than exhausting. You can do that in any case, even if it means replacing a fan or two, or disabling exhaust fans.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> This case has a filter so only the finest dust particles get inside. If you like positive pressure, then just make sure you have more air entering than exhausting. You can do that in any case, even if it means replacing a fan or two, or disabling exhaust fans.


i speak about the default stock airflow system ( 1*200mm intake and 1*200mm+120mm exhaust so i think negative pressure ).

Dust filter in front and bottom ok but not on the top panel right ? have you notice the dust from the top hole when pc is turned off ?


----------



## NFL

I've started cutting on my 600T...flipping my radiator and fans around...hope to have it finished by Tuesday


----------



## DaGoat

Hey everyone.

I haven't posted it since a long time, I want to upgrade my Motherboard+CPU, I was thinking of a Maximus V Formula but it is E-ATX. When I check my rig, my Sabertooth ATX board already almost touches the Power.
Can I fit an E-ATX board in this case?
Thankis


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Hey everyone.
> I haven't posted it since a long time, I want to upgrade my Motherboard+CPU, I was thinking of a Maximus V Formula but it is E-ATX. When I check my rig, my Sabertooth ATX board already almost touches the Power.
> Can I fit an E-ATX board in this case?
> Thankis


they only wider not longer
well ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA is ___________30,5 x 25,7 cm
and ASUS SABERTOOTH is __________________30,5 x 22,6 cm
so i think yeah its good i thik ....
+ u can buy a ASUS MAXIMUS V EXTREME its__30,5 x 27,2 cm
here is some info 4 u http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Atxscale.svg&page=1

Litle update .


im trying push the cpu over 4.5 Ghz but somehow the system crash . its because i have a cheap MB or cheap RAM ?
i using the Asus AI suite II for O.C.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> im trying push the cpu over 4.5 Ghz but somehow the system crash . its because i have a cheap MB or cheap RAM ?
> i using the Asus AI suite II for O.C.


Whats your voltage?


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Whats your voltage?


BCLK frequency 105 Mhz
CPU Voltage 1,330 V
DDR Voltage 1,5 V

VCCSA voltage 0,925 V
CPU PLL voltage 1,8 V
PCH voltage 1.050 V


----------



## Devious Dog

Watercooling upgrade
Guys, just looking for some good input on my next project.

Current setup is a 200mm radiator on the cpu and fan cooling on the GPU's.
Problem: GPU is getting a bit hot for my liking, sitting around 90,C on both processors with only 60% usage, not overclocked yet







Looking at the card design the single fan screams at me that this card was designed to be watercooled.

So my next projects are:
Phase 1: Watercool the GPU with either a 360 or 200 or 140. 200mm will require a Order from the US, as they are hard to find in Australia
Phase 2: Watercool the CPU with a 360
Phase 3: Additional GPU and then add to the existing setup. Either attach to the 360, or add an extra 200 or 140.

So when I start to order the stuff I, it will be on the assumption I have all the above.

So the question now comes down to the Radiator setup for the GPU now and then the final setup and the configuration. Should I have a seperate Radiator for each Graphics Card with a final setup of something like this

Rad 360 » CPU » Rad 200 » Graphics Card 1 » Rad 200 » Graphics Card 2 » Res/Pump » Back to Rad 360
or
Rad 360 » CPU » Rad 360 » Graphics Card 1 » Graphics Card 2 » Res/Pump » Back to Rad 360
(One thing I am concerned about is watercooling both graphic cards in one hit, as the GTX 690's are really just 2 x GTX 680's in SLI mode, would it be better to have another radiator between the graphic cards)

The other thing that I have read, is that the Rad 200mm of course uses 200mm fans, and the static presure of these are not as good as 120's unless I keep it cranked right up, which of course I really would not like to do as I would like to hear myself thinking, I know I can put a 140 onto a 200mm but then would'nt it just be better to get a 140. I am also looking at running the GPU Rad's in push/pull.

NOTE: The second Graphics card will only be purchased if I get a 27 " or larger screen with 2560x1440 or higher @ 120hz, which currently does not exist or get more monitors.



An additional project which I am looking into is having a Condenser either fridge or car style on the front of my Radiator to cool the air before it enters my box. Still doing research on this.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> im trying push the cpu over 4.5 Ghz but somehow the system crash . its because i have a cheap MB or cheap RAM ?
> i using the Asus AI suite II for O.C.


Are you also overclocking the Memory at the same time, as I encountered stability problems when overclocking my memory to 2133 and running at 4.9


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Are you also overclocking the Memory at the same time, as I encountered stability problems when overclocking my memory to 2133 and running at 4.9


well no







but i wanna buy new ram what can do 2000+ Mhz like this but its cheap







or i need some better for O.C. ?
http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeancer-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a2133c11b.html

Devious Dog can u doo something for me . can u test u system whit H-100 and whit u new future watercooling system . i wannan see the difference + what Mhz/temp u CPU u have now ?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Are you also overclocking the Memory at the same time, as I encountered stability problems when overclocking my memory to 2133 and running at 4.9
> 
> 
> 
> well no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i wanna buy new ram what can do 2000+ Mhz like this but its cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or i need some better for O.C. ?
> http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeancer-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a2133c11b.html
> 
> Devious Dog can u doo something for me . can u test u system whit H-100 and whit u new future watercooling system . i wannan see the difference + what Mhz/temp u CPU u have now ?
Click to expand...

If that's the Vengeance kit, I don't think they are the best for OC. You'd need Dominators or something else.


----------



## willywill

Sold my Corsair 550D case last week and bought this today in the morning


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my Corsair 550D case last week and bought this today in the morning


Hell yeah. I rock a 550Ti too. Lol.
Glad I'm not the only person who figured out it's hidden high performance features and qualities.


----------



## willywill

Not my case or my business but i would throw that SSD in the back, its a pretty clean case already but i think it would look even better. This is how i dont care about my SSD


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Hell yeah. I rock a 550Ti too. Lol.
> Glad I'm not the only person who figured out it's hidden high performance features and qualities.


LOL for the games i play its fine, pretty soon i will remove the front bay got that idea from you


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Sold my Corsair 550D case last week and bought this today in the morning


Corsair AX 1200 for a GTX 550 ti ?







its a litle overkill








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> If that's the Vengeance kit, I don't think they are the best for OC. You'd need Dominators or something else.


how about
http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by-product-family/dominator-platinum-ddr3-memory/dominator-platinum-with-corsair-link-connector-1-65v-8-gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmd8gx3m2b2133c9.html
but its cost more then my MB xD well everything cost more then my Mb xD







my MB supporting 2400(O.C.) i hope its gona work . but before im gona do something what u guys think ?
can i O.C. my CPU up to 4,8 or 4,9 mhz ? my P8Z77-M PRO , its not the best Z77 MB .


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Hell yeah. I rock a 550Ti too. Lol.
> Glad I'm not the only person who figured out it's hidden high performance features and qualities.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL for the games i play its fine, pretty soon i will remove the front bay got that idea from you
Click to expand...

I got the idea from Devious Dog.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Sold my Corsair 550D case last week and bought this today in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair AX 1200 for a GTX 550 ti ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a litle overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> If that's the Vengeance kit, I don't think they are the best for OC. You'd need Dominators or something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about
> http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by-product-family/dominator-platinum-ddr3-memory/dominator-platinum-with-corsair-link-connector-1-65v-8-gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmd8gx3m2b2133c9.html
> but its cost more then my MB xD well everything cost more then my Mb xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my MB supporting 2400(O.C.) i hope its gona work . but before im gona do something what u guys think ?
> can i O.C. my CPU up to 4,8 or 4,9 mhz ? my P8Z77-M PRO , its not the best Z77 MB .
Click to expand...

Pay to play I guess. Been looking at OC numbers of the Vengeance kits and it doesn't seem people are impressed.
Definitely not overkill. My AX850 barely keeps it up. I needed Thor to restore power to it to keep the 550 at full capacity.
Is on par with a GTX680 once you install ATI drivers on the 550.


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I got the idea from Devious Dog.
> Pay to play I guess. Been looking at OC numbers of the Vengeance kits and it doesn't seem people are impressed.
> Definitely not overkill. My AX850 barely keeps it up. I needed Thor to restore power to it to keep the 550 at full capacity.
> Is on par with a GTX680 once you install ATI drivers on the 550.


dude wanna see something funny ?








it take me a long time to dig up this : 



 and start watchin in 3:00







i dont no any more what is real


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> dude wanna see something funny ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it take me a long time to dig up this :
> 
> 
> 
> and start watchin in 3:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont no any more what is real


Thats a real setup, but you must take into account that he is running dual GTX 690's with use very little power, from memory a single GTX 690 needs around 300W. With two and a 150W CPU and the two SSD that take bugger all power a 850W PSU will do. But this will give you very little wiggle room and no power for expansion. I was going to get a 850W and do a similar setup with the video cards, but now I am very glad I have a 1200 PSU as now I will need the extra power. Also note he is not running any watercooling and only has stock fans, so this system in my opinion is just for show and not real use. Oh, real shame about those monitors, they should have made them 120hz and I would have bought one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Sold my Corsair 550D case last week and bought this today in the morning


Don't take any notice of people saying youre PSU is overkill, everyone knows your systems are never finished and its better to have more power than under powered. Plus, who really likes to re-buy components because you either made a mistake or under estemated what you need. From personal experience I have killed two BFG video cards in the past due to having under power, since then though I have never touched a BFG video card for the past 7 years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Not my case or my business but i would throw that SSD in the back, its a pretty clean case already but i think it would look even better. This is how i dont care about my SSD


Good God, Spagetti of cables and your SSD must be the Meatball.. LOL only jokeing. The SSD is only there as a temp thing, still working on this project. But what I am making is a 2.5" single drive holder that will fit in my bottom expansion slot, this will be like a hotswappable bay so I can change the hard drive by simply going to the back of my system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Devious Dog can u doo something for me . can u test u system whit H-100 and whit u new future watercooling system . i wannan see the difference + what Mhz/temp u CPU u have now ?


Can do, but what I would love to see when people are stating tempertures is also what the ambient tempurture, as this would be more informative.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> If that's the Vengeance kit, I don't think they are the best for OC. You'd need Dominators or something else.


Not Vengeance, saw alot of people put those in a ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Motherboard but did not agree, I have Corsair Dominator GT CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 but I think it is just a bit of messing around with voltages and I will get it over 5, but in due time


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I got the idea from Devious Dog.
> Pay to play I guess. Been looking at OC numbers of the Vengeance kits and it doesn't seem people are impressed.
> Definitely not overkill. My AX850 barely keeps it up. I needed Thor to restore power to it to keep the 550 at full capacity.
> Is on par with a GTX680 once you install ATI drivers on the 550.


Huh? I'm using an AX750 on 2 x HD6970 GPUs, and I'm not having any power issues.

Add up the Wattages, the 1200W PSU is way overkill for that hardware.

GTX680 Power Specs:

Thermal and Power Specs:
98 CMaximum GPU Tempurature (in C)
195 WMaximum Graphics Card Power (W)
550 WMinimum System Power Requirement (W)4
Two 6-pinSupplementary Power Connectors

GTX 550 Power Specs:

Thermal and Power Specs:
100 CMaximum GPU Temperature (in C)
116 WMaximum Graphics Card Power (W)
400WMinimum System Power Requirement (W)4
One 6-pinSupplementary Power Connectors5

Pretty low power requirements. An AX850 should handle either with no problems.

GTX690 Power Specs:

Thermal and Power Specs:
98 CMaximum GPU Tempurature (in C)
300 WMaximum Graphics Card Power (W)
650 WMinimum System Power Requirement (W)
Two 8-pinSupplementary Power Connectors

Here we're getting into a little more serious power usage, but an AX850 would still easily handle it. Sure, if one is planning on installing a second card of this model then a little more wiggle room would be nice, but it's still not a requirement and is, in fact, way overkill for a single gpu system.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Don't take any notice of people saying youre PSU is overkill, everyone knows your systems are never finished and its better to have more power than under powered. Plus, who really likes to re-buy components because you either made a mistake or under estemated what you need. From personal experience I have killed two BFG video cards in the past due to having under power, since then though I have never touched a BFG video card for the past 7 years
> 
> Thank you i plan on going water cooling when the next x79 chips ships
> .
> Good God, Spagetti of cables and your SSD must be the Meatball.. LOL only jokeing. The SSD is only there as a temp thing, still working on this project. But what I am making is a 2.5" single drive holder that will fit in my bottom expansion slot, this will be like a hotswappable bay so I can change the hard drive by simply going to the back of my system.
> Can do, but what I would love to see when people are stating tempertures is also what the ambient tempurture, as this would be more informative.
> 
> lol be cool i just bought the case today, next time i will take off the top 5.25 bay and tie the SSD somewhere in the chassis. Thank You, i plan on going water cooling when the next x79 chips ships and i will need more power and need a fully modular power supply that's why i bought it now


----------



## Devious Dog

In my endevor for spending money and time on my computer, one of my projects was to mount my 2.5" drive in the expansion slot.
I know this is not the right place to post, but I like both systems but of course the 5.25" drive bay would not suit me, but some of you guys put in a full sized optical drive when you could get this and mount your 2.5" drives in this. Heres the info, and NO, I am not getting cick backs from these products, they both look like good solid builds.

StarTech.com S25SLOTR 2.5in SATA Removable Hard Drive Bay for PC Expansion Slot - Storage
S25SLOTR
http://intrl.startech.com/HDD/Mobile-Racks/25in-SATA-Removable-Hard-Drive-Bay-for-PC-Expansion-Slot~S25SLOTR
Once installed in a PCI slot (and accompanying rear panel bracket), installing a 2.5" SATA HDD


Icy Dock MB994IPO-3SB, a full metal dual bay 2.5" SATA/SAS hard drive / SSD mobile rack backplane designed with a Slim Optical Disk Drive (ODD) slot for use in a single 5.25" device bay
http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=149
full metal dual bay 2.5" SATA/SAS hard drive / SSD mobile rack backplane designed with a Slim Optical Disk Drive (ODD) slot for use in a single 5.25" device bay


----------



## chrischoi

Sarcasm.








Went the wrong way with that.


----------



## kanaks

Hello friends, can I join the Club? I am still on the building process but I will get there. Still missing WC parts and GPU (out of cash at the moment)

This is what I've managed so far, I'am taking baby steps since its a whole new world to me (and ofcourse the fact that i am broke helps also







). Right now I am under cable management and sleeving process.

So far the 600t is proven to be a first class case, except for the positioning of the holes in front of the 6Gb Sata slots (white color) of the gigabyte which is awful, but that of course is a Case/Mobo combination issue. Nevertheless they should had made it longer to accommodate all situations.


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Sarcasm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went the wrong way with that.


thx -_-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Hello friends, can I join the Club? I am still on the building process but I will get there. Still missing WC parts and GPU (out of cash at the moment)
> This is what I've managed so far, I'am taking baby steps since its a whole new world to me (and ofcourse the fact that i am broke helps also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Right now I am under cable management and sleeving process.
> So far the 600t is proven to be a first class case, except for the positioning of the holes in front of the 6Gb Sata slots (white color) of the gigabyte which is awful, but that of course is a Case/Mobo combination issue. Nevertheless they should had made it longer to accommodate all situations.


Wow that looks nice .and i like Blue and white combination







and what GPU and cou cooler u gona buy ?
+nice ram


----------



## tonyjones

Just Velcro the SSD lol


----------



## kanaks

Thanks de4ler, I was thinking MSI GeForce GTX 660 Ti Power Edition 2 GB and Raystorm.

You are right tonyjones I might overreacted with the SSD mounting I started with double sided tape but ended with screws


----------



## Gurt11

Hi everyone! ^^

I just joined so I could ask what you think of what I'm doing to my 600T. It's still not finished, little bits and pieces are added/changed as time ticks by.

Link to build logs (all the same):
- English: @Corsair Forums
- Dutch: @Highflow
- Dutch: @BouwJeEigenPC

Some Pics of it all:

Previous 'look'



Somewhere in between:



In the dark:





Again, it's not finished! Things on the list:
- Get an SSD.
- Sleeve SATA power cable to HDD and SSD.
- Do something 'special' to the SSD (a) ;-)
- Aluminium cover for side of drive bay, the entire bottom and maybe one to cover the opening where you can see the back panel due to removing the hdd bays. (painting it all black probably...)

Long term plans:
- upgrading and watercooling. Modding a 360 rad in the top, 240 in the front. Ceramic pumps and reservoir in drive bay and white tubing.
- one of those clear acrylic side panels would be nice then too...

Any ideas from you guys maybe? Much appreciated!


----------



## eizen

Hey people
Haven't posted in a while but tonight I felt like messing around with my case and was surprised with the result.








I had done a semi push pull config with my H100 with out cutting the mesh. It's an angled install and it uses 3 fans total. Anyways I wanted to revert back to just using two fans instead. Surprisingly though as I was moving it I saw that I could now do a full push pull config.



http://imgur.com/pG31c




http://imgur.com/B2AFt




http://imgur.com/glq0c


The reason was because I replaced my old OCZ platinum triple channel kit with a dual channel samsung 8Gb kit.







Hurray for smaller and cooler temps








Just posting in case it's useful for anyone else.

Sorry about the finger on the lens. Oh and I didn't leave the Gelid fan on it was just for demonstration purposes as it sucks anyways.


----------



## chrischoi

Not the best place for a head set.

Lol.


----------



## BBLENDER

Can the "Tool-free optical drive" snap be removed?

I have my reservoir screwed on one side but the snap thing doesn't quite work with it. So it's loose on the other side.

Or, I'm thinking about getting a 120mm Radiator/Reservoir. But my loop will be quite weird.

It would be 120 rad/res -> CPU ->quad rad -> dual rad -> pump -> 2 GPUs


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Γιάννη μια χαρά το πάς βλέπω,άντε με το καλό να το τελειώσεις φίλε!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job buddy keep it up!!!


Thank you lots Mr Inspiration


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> Can the "Tool-free optical drive" snap be removed?
> I have my reservoir screwed on one side but the snap thing doesn't quite work with it. So it's loose on the other side.
> Or, I'm thinking about getting a 120mm Radiator/Reservoir. But my loop will be quite weird.
> It would be 120 rad/res -> CPU ->quad rad -> dual rad -> pump -> 2 GPUs


Yeah, just squeeze them at the top and bottom and they should come out. I ran into the same problem with my fan controller, so I removed the toolless part, put in a screw and put the toolless part back on over top of the screw (just to keep the looks the same).


----------



## FR0STBITE

My Graphite 600T SE


----------



## BBLENDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yeah, just squeeze them at the top and bottom and they should come out. I ran into the same problem with my fan controller, so I removed the toolless part, put in a screw and put the toolless part back on over top of the screw (just to keep the looks the same).


Thanks man, I'll try it out tomorrow.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FR0STBITE*
> 
> My Graphite 600T SE


Very clean setup, enjoy your PC your like me i didn't go to crazy for my 1st build


----------



## chrischoi

A little off topic. I figured I'll ask my Corsair buddies.

Should I up to a GTX570 or a GTX660Ti or just stick with my powerhouse GTX550Ti?
570 will kind of go with the color scheme.
But it seems the 660Ti sips on less power and is better?


----------



## cruelntention

Depends in your budget, if you have the moola to spend I'd grab the 660ti, or wait till the 7xx comes out. Either way both cards are great video cards...just looked on new egg and there are if course promos for both.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> Depends in your budget, if you have the moola to spend I'd grab the 660ti, or wait till the 7xx comes out. Either way both cards are great video cards...just looked on new egg and there are if course promos for both.


From what I read, I thought the 7xx would be a while.
Might just cave for the 660Ti.

MSI or EVGA. Hmm.


----------



## cruelntention

Who has the better warranty?


----------



## DaLiu

My new build:

   

    

Intel Core i7-3770k
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
G.Skill RAM 4x4096MB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31, RipjawsZ Series F3-2400C10Q-16GZH
Sapphire VAPOR-X HD 7970, 3GB DDR5
CORSAIR AX750
OCZ Vertex 4 128 GB
ASUS Xonar Essence ST


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> Depends in your budget, if you have the moola to spend I'd grab the 660ti, or wait till the 7xx comes out. Either way both cards are great video cards...just looked on new egg and there are if course promos for both.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read, I thought the 7xx would be a while.
> Might just cave for the 660Ti.
> 
> MSI or EVGA. Hmm.
Click to expand...

Go with EVGA. I personally think they put more pride in their GPUs than MSI. I also like their quick service. They were nice to me when I had to RMA a few things a while back.


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> A little off topic. I figured I'll ask my Corsair buddies.
> Should I up to a GTX570 or a GTX660Ti or just stick with my powerhouse GTX550Ti?
> 570 will kind of go with the color scheme.
> But it seems the 660Ti sips on less power and is better?


660 TI is more powerfull then the 570 . but the 660 is the best preformance/price GPU .
i say w8 a litle bit . the price of GPUs going donwn when the MSI 660 ti come out it cost 300 euro and now only 250 euro .
if i was u i buy a i w8 for AMD release the new 8xxx series or buy now something good like ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 .
+ whit 660 TI u can do 3 way SLI so its good for the future but how i see u Asus Sabertooth P67 B3 support only 2 carsd :/ ...


----------



## Atistab

My Watercooling is Complete!


----------



## Spookeee

Here is my built, Many of the ideas were found on these great forums....



Let me know what you guys think... It is still (and always) be a work in progress...


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> A little off topic. I figured I'll ask my Corsair buddies.
> Should I up to a GTX570 or a GTX660Ti or just stick with my powerhouse GTX550Ti?
> 570 will kind of go with the color scheme.
> But it seems the 660Ti sips on less power and is better?
> 
> 
> 
> 660 TI is more powerfull then the 570 . but the 660 is the best preformance/price GPU .
> i say w8 a litle bit . the price of GPUs going donwn when the MSI 660 ti come out it cost 300 euro and now only 250 euro .
> if i was u i buy a i w8 for AMD release the new 8xxx series or buy now something good like ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 .
> + whit 660 TI u can do 3 way SLI so its good for the future but how i see u Asus Sabertooth P67 B3 support only 2 carsd :/ ...
Click to expand...

I'd only ever need one.


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atistab*
> 
> My Watercooling is Complete!


very nice build .








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I'd only ever need one.


or buy 550 TI and for 100 u gona have good GPU power .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spookeee*
> 
> Here is my built, Many of the ideas were found on these great forums....
> Let me know what you guys think... It is still (and always) be a work in progress...


dude nice pc+cooling but why u have chees cheese in u pc ?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I'd only ever need one.
> 
> 
> 
> or buy 550 TI and for 100 u gona have good GPU power .
> :
Click to expand...

I already have one.


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spookeee*
> 
> Here is my built, Many of the ideas were found on these great forums....
> 
> Let me know what you guys think... It is still (and always) be a work in progress...


Nice sandwiched rad setup!! Did you saw major difference versus one set of fans?

Overall pretty beautiful build


----------



## DeadElle

hey 600T proud owners!

I've followed this thread from almost the beginning but never posted a picture of mine








and now, that I got a nice 700€ Digital Reflex, maybe it's the right time











http://imgur.com/45Ohj


comments and thumbs up/down welcome!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atistab*
> 
> My Watercooling is Complete!


Looks nice, more pictures in your profile would be good so we can see the whole setup.

Just a couple quick questions though.

1. What make and model type is your rads, especially interested in your 200mm is it full copper.

2. Why do you have the watercooling going from your CPU and then into both GPUs, would you not seperate with one of your two rads.
Like this: RAD 360 » CPU » RAD 200 » GPU » GPU » RES » back to RAD 360


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> 2. Why do you have the watercooling going from your CPU and then into both GPUs, would you not seperate with one of your two rads.
> Like this: RAD 360 » CPU » RAD 200 » GPU » GPU » RES » back to RAD 360


The loop order doesn't really matter in that regard. It would only matter up to .5C to do it like that. Having a jungle of ugly tubes EVERYWHERE in a rig just seems like a big price to pay for .5C during load. It's not my rig, but that's my theory and how I'll be doing it as well when I get the money for watercooling stuff.

@Atistab: Awesome setup! I'm just curious, is that an EK 150 reservoir with an MCP 655 pump with a Koolance pump top?


----------



## Spookeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Nice sandwiched rad setup!! Did you saw major difference versus one set of fans?
> Overall pretty beautiful build


Really not much of a difference, I did end up removing the pull layer of fans, But it looks cool with it on... so maybe later get em back on...

Thank You for the thumbs up...

I had used Antech Formula 5 from my first built and was getting higher temps, reapplied with dif ways but no better, used the Antech Formula 7 and dropped 10C... I thought paste never expired but could not understand wt happened here... With the XSPC kit getting max 50C on BF3...

On a side note we have a server on BF3..
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/cd2190e0-484c-4a71-a675-7e069ade40df/SIR-Air-Maps-only-24-7-Conquest-1p-start/
Come and join us... i am usually on in the evenings...


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> The loop order doesn't really matter in that regard. It would only matter up to .5C to do it like that. Having a jungle of ugly tubes EVERYWHERE in a rig just seems like a big price to pay for .5C during load. It's not my rig, but that's my theory and how I'll be doing it as well when I get the money for watercooling stuff.


Cheers, I posted this question last week but no one replied. If its only 0.5,C difference I might just do mine with clean pipe layout


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I got my new 600T up and running but the power button wont power the machine on when I press it. I have to remove the side panel to hit the switch on the motherboard.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> I got my new 600T up and running but the power button wont power the machine on when I press it. I have to remove the side panel to hit the switch on the motherboard.


Well the obvious question is whether you've inserted the small pins in the motherboard correctly. It's quite easy to mess up the order, or even forgetting to do it


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well the obvious question is whether you've inserted the small pins in the motherboard correctly. It's quite easy to mess up the order, or even forgetting to do it


My mobo comes with a little plastic piece that should make connecting front panel connectors easier. It also helps if you actually plug them into the right port on the mobo too.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> I got my new 600T up and running but the power button wont power the machine on when I press it. I have to remove the side panel to hit the switch on the motherboard.


Try to return it, you might have a f**cked up case. That's the main reason i love to shop local even if its more money i can always exchange or money back within 30 days


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Try to return it, you might have a f**cked up case. That's the main reason i love to shop local even if its more money i can always exchange or money back within 30 days


Check the above post, I dun goofed.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> I got my new 600T up and running but the power button wont power the machine on when I press it. I have to remove the side panel to hit the switch on the motherboard.


I realize you corrected your problem, and that's great.

For others having this issue with any case or mobo, a simple test is to just swap the reset and power connectors. If the system powers on using the reset button, you know your power button is bad. However, if the system still won't power up with the reset button plugged into the power button header, then there's something else wrong.


----------



## Atistab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Looks nice, more pictures in your profile would be good so we can see the whole setup.
> Just a couple quick questions though.
> 1. What make and model type is your rads, especially interested in your 200mm is it full copper.
> 2. Why do you have the watercooling going from your CPU and then into both GPUs, would you not seperate with one of your two rads.
> Like this: RAD 360 » CPU » RAD 200 » GPU » GPU » RES » back to RAD 360


1. My 360 up top is a Magicool Pro Slim Here is the link to it http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_670&products_id=21114&zenid=f7aa09abc517056c9194493f8d53ff46
My 200 up front is A Phobya XTREME, link for the description http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_975&products_id=31028

2. In order to successfully create that loop is a lot more tubing than I'd like to have in my case OkanG is straight on with what he said and plus I already have somewhat of a Jungle in my case. It wouldn't look right, and I'll tell you this, the temperature difference from when I had my H100 cooling the CPU alone, compared to the Custom Loop is only a difference of about 2C under full load, I decided to keep it right there, plus I love the look of it now. I'll be posting more pics of it, I just want to finish a few things.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> The loop order doesn't really matter in that regard. It would only matter up to .5C to do it like that. Having a jungle of ugly tubes EVERYWHERE in a rig just seems like a big price to pay for .5C during load. It's not my rig, but that's my theory and how I'll be doing it as well when I get the money for watercooling stuff.
> @Atistab: Awesome setup! I'm just curious, is that an EK 150 reservoir with an MCP 655 pump with a Koolance pump top?


You are absolutely correct, I actually ran into a youtube video of a guy Ronsanut, and it seems he had the same idea and did it before me, Can't be too mad about it I love the way it looks, props to him.
But I'll tell you this one, Be prepared to do a bit of modding of the koolance pump top, its kinda odd, but the EK150 and the 450 Revision 2.0 aren't fully compatible with each other. I had to put a few layers of Teflon tape on the inside to make it have a good seal. I'm currently looking at replacing the Res since I'm not entirely too sure how it will do when it moves around, sitting stable on my desk its fine but I don't want to risk something happening if I ever take it to a LAN party.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atistab*
> 
> You are absolutely correct, I actually ran into a youtube video of a guy Ronsanut, and it seems he had the same idea and did it before me, Can't be too mad about it I love the way it looks, props to him.
> But I'll tell you this one, Be prepared to do a bit of modding of the koolance pump top, its kinda odd, but the EK150 and the 450 Revision 2.0 aren't fully compatible with each other. I had to put a few layers of Teflon tape on the inside to make it have a good seal. I'm currently looking at replacing the Res since I'm not entirely too sure how it will do when it moves around, sitting stable on my desk its fine but I don't want to risk something happening if I ever take it to a LAN party.


Funny thing, I want my res and pump exactly the same way! Good to know about the compatibility thing, I wonder which pump tops can be used instead of the Koolance one? I'm not sure what to look for, when I want an MCP 655 pump with an EK 150 Reservoir mounted on top of it. What other pump top choices do I have? I go to LAN parties a lot, so that would be a real pain for me.

If Ronsanut sees this, props to you good sir!


----------



## Atistab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Funny thing, I want my res and pump exactly the same way! Good to know about the compatibility thing, I wonder which pump tops can be used instead of the Koolance one? I'm not sure what to look for, when I want an MCP 655 pump with an EK 150 Reservoir mounted on top of it. What other pump top choices do I have? I go to LAN parties a lot, so that would be a real pain for me.
> If Ronsanut sees this, props to you good sir!


I'm Looking right now, as I have an off day from work, Haven't seen much of anything that looks similar to the Koolance top, so if anything I may just swap the res and have it go from the GPU into the top of the Res, unless the EK top would fit on the Koolance Res, but More than likely it wont so at the moment, I'm at a loss, I wonder if anyone else on OCN could recommend something.


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> borrowing darkcyde's picture for what it looks like


forgot how nice his rig turned out...


----------



## BBLENDER

Just saw this today. http://www.moddiy.com/products/Corsair-AX%7B47%7DHX%7B47%7DTX-Series-Custom-PSU-Modular-Cables.html

Too bad I already ordered Corsair's all black set.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

For those of you guys interested, the Steel Silver 600T is up at Newegg now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139017&name=Computer-Cases

This thing looks really good in person, very cool.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> For those of you guys interested, the Steel Silver 600T is up at Newegg now:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139017&name=Computer-Cases
> This thing looks really good in person, very cool.


Here my bought it in a Microcenter store. Best Buy also can ship them to a store near you


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> Just saw this today. http://www.moddiy.com/products/Corsair-AX%7B47%7DHX%7B47%7DTX-Series-Custom-PSU-Modular-Cables.html
> Too bad I already ordered Corsair's all black set.


They look very nice actually.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> For those of you guys interested, the Steel Silver 600T is up at Newegg now:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139017&name=Computer-Cases
> This thing looks really good in person, very cool.


Looks like a nice alternative to black if you dont want white.


----------



## BBLENDER

Yeah, I might order just the PCI cables. Just to get something to stand out.









EDIT: Stand out on my case, I meant.


----------



## Gelfling

Yeah, those look pretty nice. I've been looking for somewhere to get individuals at an ok price. I just dont care too much about having a full on replacement set, so I sent them a message asking for a quote for 2xpcie 6pins and 1x24pin main power. I asked for 12 inch extensions on the pcie's and 6 inch extension on the 24pin. I didnt see extensions listed but i thought i'd ask. I'll let you guys know what i hear back.


----------



## Spookeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gelfling*
> 
> Yeah, those look pretty nice. I've been looking for somewhere to get individuals at an ok price. I just dont care too much about having a full on replacement set, so I sent them a message asking for a quote for 2xpcie 6pins and 1x24pin main power. I asked for 12 inch extensions on the pcie's and 6 inch extension on the 24pin. I didnt see extensions listed but i thought i'd ask. I'll let you guys know what i hear back.


Gelfling this might help... they have sleeved extensions and sell individual...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=Single+Sleeved+Cables


----------



## Spookeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> For those of you guys interested, the Steel Silver 600T is up at Newegg now:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139017&name=Computer-Cases
> This thing looks really good in person, very cool.


These would go great with that case...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_804_887_943


----------



## Gelfling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spookeee*
> 
> Gelfling this might help... they have sleeved extensions and sell individual...
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=Single+Sleeved+Cables


Thanks man ! Those are great prices but the heat shrinking on those cables.... lol. Not that I could do better but I think what I love about the modDIY ones are that the pcie and 24 pins are heatshrinkless.


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED*: Welcome to all the new members. I also added the silver edition list to the OP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> forgot how nice his rig turned out...


It looks a little different these days.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> *OP UPDATED*: Welcome to all the new members. I also added the silver edition list to the OP.
> It looks a little different these days.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1094223/


Thats quite a radical looking 600t


----------



## DeadElle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> *OP UPDATED*: Welcome to all the new members. I also added the silver edition list to the OP.
> It looks a little different these days.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1094223/


WOW! that's AMAZING!

where did you got the full acrylic side panel? can you PM me the store link?

P.S. my case link in the 1st post is wrong, could you fix it?


----------



## quimmy

Hey, just finished putting my rig together. Love this case. Can I join?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadElle*
> 
> WOW! that's AMAZING!
> 
> where did you got the full acrylic side panel? can you PM me the store link?
> 
> P.S. my case link in the 1st post is wrong, could you fix it?


Thanks. The side panel was made by MNPCTech.com. The quote in my last post is the man himself. PM him for details.

Link has been fixed.


----------



## Matthew89

Hi there, I'm replacing my Antec 902 with a corsair 600t soon and wondering if this fan will fit in the front without removing/moving the HDD bays.

http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php/products/accessory/39-fan/180-silent-master-blue

If you have any other fan suggestions let me know thanks.


----------



## Killermod1

That thing looks epic


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Hi there, I'm replacing my Antec 902 with a corsair 600t soon and wondering if this fan will fit in the front without removing/moving the HDD bays.
> http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php/products/accessory/39-fan/180-silent-master-blue
> If you have any other fan suggestions let me know thanks.


That's 20mm thick, so yeah it should fit.


----------



## fouge642

Hey guys. I'm liquid cooling for my first time. Check out my work log. Someone said that it would be a good idea to post it here. I'm actually doing it for my senior project







Any tips would be helpful. I already got my tubing, gpu block, fans, and some case lighting.

So far it looks like this:






http://www.overclock.net/t/1318077/build-log-my-first-liquid-cooling-project-600t-2500k-6870

Also can I join this club?


----------



## DeadElle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quimmy*
> 
> Hey, just finished putting my rig together. Love this case. Can I join?


Welcome to the Club mate







very nice and clean build, love it!


----------



## mistasumo

Just added a Corsair Link to my case to give it some light.

and a reebok stick to protect my equipment lol.


----------



## rck1984

I'd like to share my white Graphite 600T one more time, totally love the case. Best case i owned in a while!





I added a 2nd Sapphire 7950 about a week ago, so running CFX now. Ordered some more Bitfenix extension cables to match the theme.
Also gonna make a PSU cover as soon as i get home from vacation, i'll update as soon as i get home again


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quimmy*
> 
> Hey, just finished putting my rig together. Love this case. Can I join?


VERY Nice build, love the color scheme too quimmy!


----------



## quimmy

Thanks to everyone for the props. Much appreciated. I tried putting a white decal on the side panel in the space to the right, but it just tarnished the beautiful piece of work I ordered from mpchtech. It really is awesome. My friends say it looks like a piece of art.


----------



## Dluckychance

I notice that you have the Intel water cooler in your case, how do you like it and how is the fan noise on it?


----------



## mistasumo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dluckychance*
> 
> I notice that you have the Intel water cooler in your case, how do you like it and how is the fan noise on it?


alittle bit on the loud side, but works great, and looks awsome


----------



## mistasumo

link is for a video on how loud my setup is


----------



## de4ler

Sup guys









i have a 120 Euro for memory so i chose this http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by-product-family/dominator-platinum-ddr3-memory/dominator-platinum-with-corsair-link-connector-1-65v-8-gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmd8gx3m2b2133c9.html

i just fear because its a little more money .... and i dunno if my Asus P8Z77 M-PRO gona use all that power what the Dominator platinum have . and what if my MB can use the 1.65V RAMs :/ .

Memory : 4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 2400(O.C.)/2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel Memory Architecture
Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
* Hyper DIMM support is subject to the physical characteristics of individual CPUs.


----------



## quimmy

ty sir, love the side panel


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I'd like to share my white Graphite 600T one more time, totally love the case. Best case i owned in a while!


beautiful


----------



## Dluckychance

That is a lot of fan noise it would drive me crazy.....what fan changes have you done to the case and does the Intel cooler make a lot of noise by itself? I use my computer to list to music mostly and want to try and get rid of as much noise as possible out of the 600T case.....
Do you have your fans hook up to a controller?


----------



## Dluckychance

With the cooling and fan setup you have can you tell me if there is alot of noise over what you had from stock fan setup?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I'd like to share my white Graphite 600T one more time, totally love the case. Best case i owned in a while!
> 
> 
> 
> I added a 2nd Sapphire 7950 about a week ago, so running CFX now. Ordered some more Bitfenix extension cables to match the theme.
> Also gonna make a PSU cover as soon as i get home from vacation, i'll update as soon as i get home again


Your build looks so good, I love seeing it (I remember it from before).

Is that a 12cm Bitfenix Alchemy LED strip you have by your top 200mm fan?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Your build looks so good, I love seeing it (I remember it from before).
> Is that a 12cm Bitfenix Alchemy LED strip you have by your top 200mm fan?


Thank you Jdip,

Yes, it's a 12cm white Alchemy LED strip. These things are really bright! So if you ever consider them and don't want it too bright, go for the 12cm. It's plenty of light, especially combined with the LED fans,

The build looks much better now with a 2nd 7950 in my opinion, I'll be posting a pic as soon as I get home from vacation.


----------



## BBLENDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dluckychance*
> 
> That is a lot of fan noise it would drive me crazy...


It does, you gotta let your ears get used to it in like 10 minutes. I got 7X120mm fans that are over 100CFM in radiators. Sounds like a beehive.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Sup guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a 120 Euro for memory so i chose this http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by-product-family/dominator-platinum-ddr3-memory/dominator-platinum-with-corsair-link-connector-1-65v-8-gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmd8gx3m2b2133c9.html
> i just fear because its a little more money .... and i dunno if my Asus P8Z77 M-PRO gona use all that power what the Dominator platinum have . and what if my MB can use the 1.65V RAMs :/ .
> Memory : 4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 2400(O.C.)/2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
> Dual Channel Memory Architecture
> Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
> * Hyper DIMM support is subject to the physical characteristics of individual CPUs.


Check your main board manual. It should have a list of approved memory venders. Also, go to the ASUS forums and ask them if your motherboard will support that memory. Unless your board is old, it will most likely work fine.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Thank you Jdip,
> Yes, it's a 12cm white Alchemy LED strip. These things are really bright! So if you ever consider them and don't want it too bright, go for the 12cm. It's plenty of light, especially combined with the LED fans,
> The build looks much better now with a 2nd 7950 in my opinion, I'll be posting a pic as soon as I get home from vacation.


Thanks for the info. I got the 2m NZXT LED cable to try and get an effect that is similar to yours but unfortunately I really don't like the white it gives off (it seems almost yellowish - yuck!), so maybe I'll try the Bitfenix one when I feel like splurging on the case a bit.

Are you running xfire 7950 just for that 24" 1080p monitor listed in your sig? Overkill much?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I got the 2m NZXT LED cable to try and get an effect that is similar to yours but unfortunately I really don't like the white it gives off (it seems almost yellowish - yuck!), so maybe I'll try the Bitfenix one when I feel like splurging on the case a bit.
> Are you running xfire 7950 just for that 24" 1080p monitor listed in your sig? Overkill much?


Right now I am only using a 1080p indeed. Going for a 1440p or 1080p/120hz within now and a month, so it's just temporary







(besides there is nothing like overkill on OCN, right?







)

The Alchemy LED strip is real white, nothing yellow. I'd say go for it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Right now I am only using a 1080p indeed. Going for a 1440p or 1080p/120hz within now and a month, so it's just temporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (besides there is nothing like overkill on OCN, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> The Alchemy LED strip is real white, nothing yellow. I'd say go for it, you won't be disappointed.


Yeah from what I've seen in your pics it looks really nice. You're right about overkill on OCN. Overkill - what's that?









I have a 1440p monitor and I'm debating on picking up a MSI 7950 TFIII that's on sale for a great price right now. When I got my 27" monitor my 6950 was really punished and I had to turn BF3 down to Medium which I wasn't happy about







But if I want to keep it at 60FPS I think one card wouldn't be enough..


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Yeah from what I've seen in your pics it looks really nice. You're right about overkill on OCN. Overkill - what's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 1440p monitor and I'm debating on picking up a MSI 7950 TFIII that's on sale for a great price right now. When I got my 27" monitor my 6950 was really punished and I had to turn BF3 down to Medium which I wasn't happy about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I want to keep it at 60FPS I think one card wouldn't be enough..


Going from a 6950 to a 7950 on 1440p should be a nice upgrade if you manage to get a good deal on the 7950. Though, running everything maxed out including AA on 1440p, on one 7950 isn't going to give you a constant 60+ fps. You should look into crossfire for that I think. With two 7950s you should be able to play on 60 fps all the time.

I have seen your question on another topic about your PSU being sufficient enough for running 7950CFX. You probably can since you have a quality PSU but you would be pushing it, especially when your thinking of overclocking your CPU and/or GPUs. I would go for at least a quality 750w PSU.

Depending on your budget, an option would be to get a single 7950 and run BF3 on high settings (instead of ultra) and turn some the AA and AF lower/off. On 1440p you don't need full AA anyway. If money isn't an issue, then u could go for 7950/7970 crossfire and perhaps a stronger PSU to be safe.

Goodluck!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Yeah from what I've seen in your pics it looks really nice. You're right about overkill on OCN. Overkill - what's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 1440p monitor and I'm debating on picking up a MSI 7950 TFIII that's on sale for a great price right now. When I got my 27" monitor my 6950 was really punished and I had to turn BF3 down to Medium which I wasn't happy about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I want to keep it at 60FPS I think one card wouldn't be enough..


I have two 6970s in my system, and that doesn't keep a constant 60 fps in bf3, or gw2 with all the settings maxed at 1080p.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have two 6970s in my system, and that doesn't keep a constant 60 fps in bf3, or gw2 with all the settings maxed at 1080p.


How? i have SLI 465's and the lowest it goes is 55 FPS on ultra settings and 1080p


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Going from a 6950 to a 7950 on 1440p should be a nice upgrade if you manage to get a good deal on the 7950. Though, running everything maxed out including AA on 1440p, on one 7950 isn't going to give you a constant 60+ fps. You should look into crossfire for that I think. With two 7950s you should be able to play on 60 fps all the time.
> I have seen your question on another topic about your PSU being sufficient enough for running 7950CFX. You probably can since you have a quality PSU but you would be pushing it, especially when your thinking of overclocking your CPU and/or GPUs. I would go for at least a quality 750w PSU.
> Depending on your budget, an option would be to get a single 7950 and run BF3 on high settings (instead of ultra) and turn some the AA and AF lower/off. On 1440p you don't need full AA anyway. If money isn't an issue, then u could go for 7950/7970 crossfire and perhaps a stronger PSU to be safe.
> Goodluck!


Unfortunately I took too long to decide on the card and I missed out on the deal. I kind of regret it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have two 6970s in my system, and that doesn't keep a constant 60 fps in bf3, or gw2 with all the settings maxed at 1080p.


Really? I thought that would have been great to max bf3 for 60+ fps at 1080p.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have two 6970s in my system, and that doesn't keep a constant 60 fps in bf3, or gw2 with all the settings maxed at 1080p.


Same here. Just got the 3570K and I can keep constant 60fps in the normal maps but not in Armored Kill for example. Im thinking about selling one of the cards. And later upgrading to better single GPU. Although I still have to try overclocking.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Same here. Just got the 3570K and I can keep constant 60fps in the normal maps but not in Armored Kill for example. Im thinking about selling one of the cards. And later upgrading to better single GPU. Although I still have to try overclocking.


Overclocking will definitely give you a little bump in performance. But ya that also means more heat and consequently noise.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Overclocking will definitely give you a little bump in performance. But ya that also means more heat and consequently noise.


Sounds like an excuse to upgrade cooling


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> How? i have SLI 465's and the lowest it goes is 55 FPS on ultra settings and 1080p


That's a good question. In GW2, for example, I use vsync and usually I get 60FPs, but when a lot of action is going on the frame rate can go down to 40FPS. When I look at After Burner hardware monitor the cards are only running at about 60% each. I have the latest driver, but have always gotten variable results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Unfortunately I took too long to decide on the card and I missed out on the deal. I kind of regret it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I thought that would have been great to max bf3 for 60+ fps at 1080p.


I thought so as well. They do well overall (one is a 6950 flashed to 6970, and the other is a true 6970) and never produce frame rates below 30 in anything I've tried, but I've found a lot of games will dip under 40 at times for no reason I can see. The cards are not being maxed out. I have read so much regarding settings and how to set them but it seems to me that AMD makes pretty crappy drivers. In fact, it seems every time I upgrade the drivers, some new problem pops up with one or another game. Right now they seem to be working pretty good. They are not maxing out frame rates, but everything is stable and nothing goes below 30 even during the most intensive action.

I have had to disable cfx in some games because it was just not working properly. In Skyrim I would get messed up map screens and borders. That happened after one of the driver updates, but seems to go away when cfx is disabled. I never seem to see the cards going over about 60%, and I don't think they are throttling because I have the power slider all the way to the right. I got so tired of uninstalling and reinstalling drivers to correct many issues, I finally did a major uninstall a month or so ago using AMD's instructions, and installed a beta driver that seems to be working better, but I hardly ever see any games that never go below 60 FPS.

Maybe I'll start running Frap a little more and keep a closer eye on it.

Now that we've been talking about how my cards are performing, I'm a sad panda. The funny thing is that the benchmarks I've run seem about right for 2 cards in cfx. Go figure.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I thought so as well. They do well overall (one is a 6950 flashed to 6970, and the other is a true 6970) and never produce frame rates below 30 in anything I've tried, but I've found a lot of games will dip under 40 at times for no reason I can see. The cards are not being maxed out. I have read so much regarding settings and how to set them but it seems to me that AMD makes pretty crappy drivers. In fact, it seems every time I upgrade the drivers, some new problem pops up with one or another game. Right now they seem to be working pretty good. They are not maxing out frame rates, but everything is stable and nothing goes below 30 even during the most intensive action.
> I have had to disable cfx in some games because it was just not working properly. In Skyrim I would get messed up map screens and borders. That happened after one of the driver updates, but seems to go away when cfx is disabled. I never seem to see the cards going over about 60%, and I don't think they are throttling because I have the power slider all the way to the right. I got so tired of uninstalling and reinstalling drivers to correct many issues, I finally did a major uninstall a month or so ago using AMD's instructions, and installed a beta driver that seems to be working better, but I hardly ever see any games that never go below 60 FPS.
> Maybe I'll start running Frap a little more and keep a closer eye on it.
> Now that we've been talking about how my cards are performing, I'm a sad panda. The funny thing is that the benchmarks I've run seem about right for 2 cards in cfx. Go figure.


Sorry, that sucks man. You really should be maxing out BF3 at 60+fps at 1080p I think... IIRC, I was getting at least 45 FPS with my single 6950 at 1080p (may have dipped a bit below that during intense periods). Have you tried running each card individually to see how they run (to see that nothing is wrong)? Or perhaps trying to flick your BIOS switch on the 6950 so that it uses the stock BIOS and see how Xfire fares?


----------



## EliteReplay

Well for a 2500k overclocked not being able to handle 2 6970 thats something questionable... it may be drivers issue i guess?
with 2 6970 crossfire u should get constant 60fps for sure.

i have 1 xfx 7950 and i get 60fps in mayoralty of the maps


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Well for a 2500k overclocked not being able to handle 2 6970 thats something questionable... it may be drivers issue i guess?
> with 2 6970 crossfire u should get constant 60fps for sure.
> i have 1 xfx 7950 and i get 60fps in mayoralty of the maps


2500k should definitely handle 2x 6970s.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Sorry, that sucks man. You really should be maxing out BF3 at 60+fps at 1080p I think... IIRC, I was getting at least 45 FPS with my single 6950 at 1080p (may have dipped a bit below that during intense periods). Have you tried running each card individually to see how they run (to see that nothing is wrong)? Or perhaps trying to flick your BIOS switch on the 6950 so that it uses the stock BIOS and see how Xfire fares?


I haven't played BF3 in a few months. Just to check it, I just played an hour or so, and it was actually glued at 60 fps all the way through the game. I guess that beta driver I installed a month or so ago must have gotten things working properly. For me now, the bigger issue is GW2, which I've seen go under 40 fps several times. I even had to disable cfx for Skyrim because it just never works properly with cfx enabled. However, with just the HD6970 is seems to work pretty good.


----------



## shyrix

can i join? just finished my build.

http://*******.net/ivybridge


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shyrix*
> 
> can i join? just finished my build.
> http://*******.net/ivybridge


Very clean well put together welcome, any update you do don't be shy of showing it off


----------



## fouge642

I asked before but I'll ask again. Am I in the club? If not can I join? Also please check out my latest project here. I am liquid cooling my system in a 600t.
Thanks!


----------



## WOOKZ

There has been a helluva lotta chatter about how to and what to use when cutting the grills framing .Here we go the only way to do it is half a hacksaw blade and take your time if ya cant hold the blade Then you should not be modding any way so put ya cold cream on and go to bed its been a tough day .For all the rest of ya who are gonna mod these pieces trust me take ya time costs you 1 dollar and no chance of a butchery of your new case . PUT down the dremmel got It... .








work in progress


----------



## BBLENDER

...what?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> ...what?


----------



## mxfreek09




----------



## hawleywood

Put down the dremel? He who cannot mod with a dremel - should not be modding.

Rule of thumb.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WOOKZ*
> 
> There has been a helluva lotta chatter about how to and what to use when cutting the grills framing .Here we go the only way to do it is half a hacksaw blade and take your time if ya cant hold the blade Then you should not be modding any way so put ya cold cream on and go to bed its been a tough day .For all the rest of ya who are gonna mod these pieces trust me take ya time costs you 1 dollar and no chance of a butchery of your new case . PUT down the dremmel got It... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work in progress


Learn how to talk


----------



## WOOKZ

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1693467 YUP . Angle grinder used here . Yo people I can speak and don't need to justify my comments I am just trying to save peoples cases and money cause people come to forums for advice and not every one can use power tools .


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WOOKZ*
> 
> There has been a helluva lotta chatter about how to and what to use when cutting the grills framing .Here we go the only way to do it is half a hacksaw blade and take your time if ya cant hold the blade Then you should not be modding any way so put ya cold cream on and go to bed its been a tough day .For all the rest of ya who are gonna mod these pieces trust me take ya time costs you 1 dollar and no chance of a butchery of your new case . PUT down the dremmel got It... .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work in progress


Or you could always just purchase a hacksaw that uses a handle on only one end of the blade. They cost all of about $2.00. Why would we put down the Dremel when it's the best way to mod just about anything? Even a small pair of side cutters and a file will do the job, but a Dremel will do it with perfection. I suppose you could try using a hacksaw blade if you have no skill with a roto tool, but since they're so easy to use I don't see any point in using something like a hacksaw blade if you already own a roto tool.

If you don't own one, then purchase one. It's easily the best tool purchase I have ever made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WOOKZ*
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1693467 YUP . Angle grinder used here . Yo people I can speak and don't need to justify my comments I am just trying to save peoples cases and money cause people come to forums for advice and not every one can use power tools .


Except this power tool is the easiest to use, and even a child could use one without messing up anything.

So, you've just done your first case mod, and you're telling people with experience that they shouldn't advise people on what they have found works best? Sorry, but when I'm cutting into cases or equipment at work, I don't use a hacksaw blade. You can purchase a roto tool for about $25, it will last for years and can do all sorts of jobs. It only takes a little practice to get pretty good using one. They're simple, and easy to use, and they're way faster than using a hacksaw blade.

Can you find just _one single example_ of someone in this thread who was advised to use a roto tool and messed up their case? Didn't think so. Sounds to me like you think you have a major solution, but there's no problem.

There are lots of way to cut out the mesh that work fine, but roto tools work best and are likely the fastest.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

@WOOKZ
What the hell are you doing ?! "...I am just trying to save peoples cases and money..." if anyone want to customize his/her computer, they can do what they want for ther dream system. What you do with your PC is ok, but this is a facile solution,...


----------



## Mergatroid

All I can say is rotary tools are easy to use, inexpensive and very versatile. I would highly recommend anyone doing case mods (or anything else for that matter) invest in one. They are excellent tools.

If I didn't have one, or couldn't afford to purchase one (for whatever reason) then I would use other means, including hacksaws and side cutters. If you can get a rotary tool though, do yourself a favor and pick one up.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> All I can say is rotary tools are easy to use, inexpensive and very versatile. I would highly recommend anyone doing case mods (or anything else for that matter) invest in one. They are excellent tools.
> If I didn't have one, or couldn't afford to purchase one (for whatever reason) then I would use other means, including hacksaws and side cutters. If you can get a rotary tool though, do yourself a favor and pick one up.


I saw this on sale Its a Black and Decker brand but at $24, it might be good for beginners or a one time use

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-RTX-B-3-Speed-Rotary/dp/B000MUSLCC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351948401&sr=8-2&keywords=black+and+decker+rotary+tool


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> All I can say is rotary tools are easy to use, inexpensive and very versatile. I would highly recommend anyone doing case mods (or anything else for that matter) invest in one. They are excellent tools.
> If I didn't have one, or couldn't afford to purchase one (for whatever reason) then I would use other means, including hacksaws and side cutters. If you can get a rotary tool though, do yourself a favor and pick one up.


And as I have advised some members with getting a rotary tool, just get yourself a good pair of saftey glasses and some scrap metal and practice. It should only take you 15 minutes and your confidence will increase and you will be modding your case like a pro.

Just one golden rule though.. Its easy to cut off, hard to put back on


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Well, I'm not sure if this has been asked, but I'll ask again!

The setup: I need room in my 600T (or so I think), and I want to cut off the bottom 5.25" drive bay. But I really like the way it's enclosed on the bottom, and I wanna keep that, but you can't just cut the top, or it won't mount right. Cutting out one in the middle looks pretty advanced, but looks to be about my best option. I can almost guarantee Imma mess it up.

The Question!: Is there anyway I can get a whole new 5.25" drive bay? It just rivets in, so can a Corsair rep talk to someone and see about getting a specific part like that?. Doers Corsair manufacture a 3 unit drive bay? My plans involve extensive modding (at least for my skill level, and as this is my 3rd computer, first self-built, that's a bit low), and any shortcut I can take like that will have an immense impact on the mod.

I LOVE this case. Each cut will be heart stopping for me, but the reward outweighs the risk!!


----------



## Balanar

NotAnotherHog, do you need any of the 5.25" drive bay? If not, you could simply de rivet the whole thing. That way, you could rivet it back on when/if you need it back again. That's one of mods I did on my case that is almost unrecognizable now haha.


----------



## Yaimah

guys just want to ask anyone of you have a good solution for top exhaust noise ?? I'm thinking of putting some dust filter type mesh on inside of the cover not sure if it will help or not.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yaimah*
> 
> guys just want to ask anyone of you have a good solution for top exhaust noise ?? I'm thinking of putting some dust filter type mesh on inside of the cover not sure if it will help or not.


if you cut out the plastic supports over the fans it greatly increases air flow and lowers noise. look through the thread, there have been a number of us to do this including me, you can see how specifically how to do it


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> I saw this on sale Its a Black and Decker brand but at $24, it might be good for beginners or a one time use
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-RTX-B-3-Speed-Rotary/dp/B000MUSLCC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351948401&sr=8-2&keywords=black+and+decker+rotary+tool


That's a pretty sweet find. Well worth $25. I prefer a variable speed myself, but this one with four settings would work fine and it looks like it has high torque. I bet that would be a fine tool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> And as I have advised some members with getting a rotary tool, just get yourself a good pair of saftey glasses and some scrap metal and practice. It should only take you 15 minutes and your confidence will increase and you will be modding your case like a pro.
> Just one golden rule though.. Its easy to cut off, hard to put back on


Sound advice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Well, I'm not sure if this has been asked, but I'll ask again!
> The setup: I need room in my 600T (or so I think), and I want to cut off the bottom 5.25" drive bay. But I really like the way it's enclosed on the bottom, and I wanna keep that, but you can't just cut the top, or it won't mount right. Cutting out one in the middle looks pretty advanced, but looks to be about my best option. I can almost guarantee Imma mess it up.
> The Question!: Is there anyway I can get a whole new 5.25" drive bay? It just rivets in, so can a Corsair rep talk to someone and see about getting a specific part like that?. Doers Corsair manufacture a 3 unit drive bay? My plans involve extensive modding (at least for my skill level, and as this is my 3rd computer, first self-built, that's a bit low), and any shortcut I can take like that will have an immense impact on the mod.
> I LOVE this case. Each cut will be heart stopping for me, but the reward outweighs the risk!!


That's a pretty wicked mod you're talking about. Good luck with it. I don't think Corsair sells the parts you're asking about, but you would have to get the straight dope from them to be sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yaimah*
> 
> guys just want to ask anyone of you have a good solution for top exhaust noise ?? I'm thinking of putting some dust filter type mesh on inside of the cover not sure if it will help or not.


As Solders18 mentioned, you can remove the plastic support from under the top mesh cover, and you could also cut the mesh out of the top of the case. Both will reduce noise. Of course, another option is to get quieter fans. All three options should really reduce the noise by quite a bit.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> I saw this on sale Its a Black and Decker brand but at $24, it might be good for beginners or a one time use
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-RTX-B-3-Speed-Rotary/dp/B000MUSLCC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351948401&sr=8-2&keywords=black+and+decker+rotary+tool
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty sweet find. Well worth $25. I prefer a variable speed myself, but this one with four settings would work fine and it looks like it has high torque. I bet that would be a fine tool.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> And as I have advised some members with getting a rotary tool, just get yourself a good pair of saftey glasses and some scrap metal and practice. It should only take you 15 minutes and your confidence will increase and you will be modding your case like a pro.
> Just one golden rule though.. Its easy to cut off, hard to put back on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sound advice.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Well, I'm not sure if this has been asked, but I'll ask again!
> The setup: I need room in my 600T (or so I think), and I want to cut off the bottom 5.25" drive bay. But I really like the way it's enclosed on the bottom, and I wanna keep that, but you can't just cut the top, or it won't mount right. Cutting out one in the middle looks pretty advanced, but looks to be about my best option. I can almost guarantee Imma mess it up.
> The Question!: Is there anyway I can get a whole new 5.25" drive bay? It just rivets in, so can a Corsair rep talk to someone and see about getting a specific part like that?. Doers Corsair manufacture a 3 unit drive bay? My plans involve extensive modding (at least for my skill level, and as this is my 3rd computer, first self-built, that's a bit low), and any shortcut I can take like that will have an immense impact on the mod.
> I LOVE this case. Each cut will be heart stopping for me, but the reward outweighs the risk!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a pretty wicked mod you're talking about. Good luck with it. I don't think Corsair sells the parts you're asking about, but you would have to get the straight dope from them to be sure.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yaimah*
> 
> guys just want to ask anyone of you have a good solution for top exhaust noise ?? I'm thinking of putting some dust filter type mesh on inside of the cover not sure if it will help or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Solders18 mentioned, you can remove the plastic support from under the top mesh cover, and you could also cut the mesh out of the top of the case. Both will reduce noise. Of course, another option is to get quieter fans. All three options should really reduce the noise by quite a bit.
Click to expand...

ahh yes, i forgot about the metal mesh that helped with airflow/noise a ton


----------



## dumafourlife

Joining the club! Just a work in progress but so far I'm really pleased with the case(coming from the 650D) .

1.



2.



3.


----------



## ez12a

Joining the club too!

Coming from a temporary 400R, some little things here and there but overall a great case!













I posted on Corsair's forums to see if they can release a V2 controller board that has more USB 3.0 (and a true motherboard USB 3.0 connector) and grey colored wires for the front panel header like the 400R. It would be helpful to show your guys' support!

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=112052


----------



## Car17

Hey guys just a little update, I ordered the 400mm radiator for the front of the 600t I took the CD bay out and put another 200mm fan. Would anyone like pics and is interested as to how this is done and how it fits?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> 
> Hey guys just a little update, I ordered the 400mm radiator for the front of the 600t I took the CD bay out and put another 200mm fan. Would anyone like pics and is interested as to how this is done and how it fits?


I'd love it actually, as I'm starting to think about watercooling. I was thinking 3x120 top and 1x200 in the front. You might change my mind on the front one


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> 
> Hey guys just a little update, I ordered the 400mm radiator for the front of the 600t I took the CD bay out and put another 200mm fan. Would anyone like pics and is interested as to how this is done and how it fits?


I do the same with two 180mm Fans








Looks nice


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> I posted on Corsair's forums to see if they can release a V2 controller board that has more USB 3.0 (and a true motherboard USB 3.0 connector) and grey colored wires for the front panel header like the 400R. It would be helpful to show your guys' support!
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=112052


This is not possible because the designers of the case did not have any foresight, you will notice that the controller area is part of the top mould. If they had made the controller section a removable section then this would be possible.

If you look at the controller board, the best that Corsair could offer is changing the 4 x USB 2.0 port to 4 x USB 3.0 ports using two USB 3 headers off the mainboard. They could then provide a single USB 2.0 and Firewire. However the black plastic grubs that hold these in place on the controller board are very hard to remove.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> 
> Hey guys just a little update, I ordered the 400mm radiator for the front of the 600t I took the CD bay out and put another 200mm fan. Would anyone like pics and is interested as to how this is done and how it fits?


As I have already been saying to Car17, the 400mm Radiator should fit in rather easy if you have removed the 5 1/4" Drive bays. However you will only have 1mm top and bottom clearance and 12mm on each side. Also the top of the radiator will be hitting the bottom of the fan controller plugs, you will have to remove the fan controller board or squash this in.

As you can see by the following diagram it should fit in with not much of a problem.



If you did want a couple more mm you can alway use a metal whole saw and make two wholes where the bottom G1/4 plugs are, if you wanted to get even more room you can cut out the base of your case and drop down to a maximum of 20mm as this is the gap from the bottom of your feet on the case to the bottom of the case. I would then recommend installing a peice of metal covering the base of your radiator.

I am in the mist of ordering my 400mm but it takes a long time to get to Australia and they are not even avalible here. Looking forward in seeing if the manufacturers diamensions are correct


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> This is not possible because the designers of the case did not have any foresight, you will notice that the controller area is part of the top mould. If they had made the controller section a removable section then this would be possible.
> If you look at the controller board, the best that Corsair could offer is changing the 4 x USB 2.0 port to 4 x USB 3.0 ports using two USB 3 headers off the mainboard. They could then provide a single USB 2.0 and Firewire. However the black plastic grubs that hold these in place on the controller board are very hard to remove.


Corsair is sending replacement controller boards for failed fan controllers by themselves for user replacement. I'd be happy if they just get rid of that terrible pass through and have that motherboard header go to 1 USB 3.0, along with black or dark grey header wires like the 400R. I'm requesting they either update or redesign their complete controller as a unit with 3.0, not send us usb 3.0 cables and connectors to modify the actual ports on the board.

People are receiving these as replacements: 

There are a # of ways around it.


----------



## Car17

My case lay in parts and awaiting its new cooler!!

Meanwhile this is my sick caseless setup!!



Order #242367
Order Date: Thursday 08 November, 2012
Products
1 x *** NEW *** Phobya Xtreme 400 $98.95
2 x Bit Fenix Spectre Pro Fan Series - 200mm - Black $33.90
5 x *** NEW *** PrimoFlex Pro LRT White Tubing -3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD $10.00
1 x AC Ryan Molex 4pin to ATX 8pin Power Cable - Black Sleeved $0.49
2 x Lamptron Elite Aluminum Reusable 5/8" OD Liquid Tubing Clamps - Anodized Black $7.98
Sub-Total: $151.32
United States Postal Service (Priority Mail (2 - 3 days)): $25.45
Shipping Insurance declined: $0.00
Total: $176.77
Status History & Comments
11/08/2012 Processing Ship Today? thanks guys for cheaper prices then the other guys!!!!
11/08/2012 Processing PayPal status: Completed @ 07:58:44 Nov 08, 2012 PST
11/08/2012 Shipped To check the delivery status of your package at any time please visit:
https://www.endicia.com/Status/?PIC=*9405510200883553643971*
Pulled mk
Checked mht
Packed charlie

There ya go thats my invoice and should be here this Sat, God forbid the USPS (Gov worker) remembers to give me the keys to open the lock box, or remembers the right house!!! If the Rad does not fit it is Devious Dog's fault haha. I will be adding later in December a 360 rad uptop for the Xfire I have currently. You guys want photos and a right up down to the hole drilling. I think the holes at the bottom are a great idea if it fits or not. To be able to drain the Rad that way will be way worth it. Thanks DDog for the info and much needed assurance!!! You DEF have a REP comin your way! I will update on SAT ASAP the size as well as some pics!! for ya DDog!






This link has a awesome how to for any of you thinking about the 360 RAD uptop!! please watch and learn very helpful hints on cutting the top and selecting a rad so it ACTUALLY fits!!


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> I do the same with two 180mm Fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice


Any Pics?


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Well, I'm not sure if this has been asked, but I'll ask again!
> The setup: I need room in my 600T (or so I think), and I want to cut off the bottom 5.25" drive bay. But I really like the way it's enclosed on the bottom, and I wanna keep that, but you can't just cut the top, or it won't mount right. Cutting out one in the middle looks pretty advanced, but looks to be about my best option. I can almost guarantee Imma mess it up.
> The Question!: Is there anyway I can get a whole new 5.25" drive bay? It just rivets in, so can a Corsair rep talk to someone and see about getting a specific part like that?. Doers Corsair manufacture a 3 unit drive bay? My plans involve extensive modding (at least for my skill level, and as this is my 3rd computer, first self-built, that's a bit low), and any shortcut I can take like that will have an immense impact on the mod.
> I LOVE this case. Each cut will be heart stopping for me, but the reward outweighs the risk!!


I have mine that I just took off!!!!! I will sell it to you for dirt


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> Any Pics?




not finish =)

On this pic you see my old GTX 460, i use now a GTX 670 FTW, i change some things like the tubing, and the psu, i mount it with the fan on the top.

Sry for my english, not my favorite language


----------



## _TRU_

question. i ahve a 600t se & 1 corsair H60 p/p exhaust. i was going to get another h60, and was going to use the old one to cool my oc'd gtx 460 that i use for folding. problem is i dunno where to add the 2nd h60. i was thinking about modding the top of the case, and having it go through the top fan area in, then using push through exhaust.

any suggestions?


----------



## cyph3rz

Joining the club. I bought a 600T Silver case and built it this week. Everything is new except for the CPU fan. While I love my old SuperTalent ATX gaming case, it simply isn't really suitable for my XFX Radeon HD 7950, cable management is impossible, and airflow in my old case sucks. This is the first time buying a case in nine years and I liked everything about the 600T. People complain about the airflow but like many people I plan to cut out a square in the top grill for more airflow as seen in a previous post.

For now I plan to move the hard drive cage next to the PSU and remove the pedestal. Also plan on getting two more Corsair AF120 fans for the front and two white LED strips. The color of the Thermaltake PSU and the Gigabyte mobo heat sinks closely match the color of the case by the way. The motherboard has a header for USB 3.0 and will be getting a SilverStone USB 3.0 adapter for it too.



My old SuperTalent ATX gaming case (2003) :


----------



## Solders18

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Joining the club. I bought a 600T Silver case and built it this week. Everything is new except for the CPU fan. While I love my old SuperTalent ATX gaming case, it simply isn't really suitable for my Radeon HD 6870, cable management is impossible, and airflow in my old case sucks. This is the first time buying a case in nine years and I liked everything about the 600T. People complain about the airflow but like many people I plan to cut out a square in the top grill for more airflow as seen in a previous post.
> 
> For now I plan to move the hard drive cage next to the PSU and remove the pedestal. Also plan on getting two more Corsair AF120 fans for the front and two white LED strips. The color of the Thermaltake PSU and the Gigabyte mobo heat sinks closely match the color of the case by the way. The motherboard has a header for USB 3.0 and will be getting a SilverStone USB 3.0 adapter for it too.
> 
> 
> 
> My old SuperTalent ATX gaming case (2003) :
> 
> 
> Here are my specs:
> 
> AMD Quad FX-4100 Zambezi 3.6ghz
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 mobo
> G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2X8GB) DDR3 1600
> Thermaltake Silent Boost CPU fan (old)
> Thermaltake Black Widow TR2 RX 850W PSU
> ATI Radeon HD 6870 (HD-687A-ZNFC model)
> Western Digital 7200 RPM 1TB blue
> Corsair AF120 fan (1 for now)






Those silver cases DO look pretty slick, but i like my white just a little bit better though. good looking build









must be late, i can't type anymore. had to edit this twice just for spelling/grammer


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Joining the club. I bought a 600T Silver case and built it this week. Everything is new except for the CPU fan. While I love my old SuperTalent ATX gaming case, it simply isn't really suitable for my Radeon HD 6870, cable management is impossible, and airflow in my old case sucks. This is the first time buying a case in nine years and I liked everything about the 600T. People complain about the airflow but like many people I plan to cut out a square in the top grill for more airflow as seen in a previous post.
> For now I plan to move the hard drive cage next to the PSU and remove the pedestal. Also plan on getting two more Corsair AF120 fans for the front and two white LED strips. The color of the Thermaltake PSU and the Gigabyte mobo heat sinks closely match the color of the case by the way. The motherboard has a header for USB 3.0 and will be getting a SilverStone USB 3.0 adapter for it too.
> 
> 
> My old SuperTalent ATX gaming case (2003) :
> 
> Here are my specs:
> AMD Quad FX-4100 Zambezi 3.6ghz
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 mobo
> G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2X8GB) DDR3 1600
> Thermaltake Silent Boost CPU fan (old)
> Thermaltake Black Widow TR2 RX 850W PSU
> ATI Radeon HD 6870 (HD-687A-ZNFC model)
> Western Digital 7200 RPM 1TB blue
> Corsair AF120 fan (1 for now)


Welcome to the forum glad im not the only one with a Steel Silver


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> question. i ahve a 600t se & 1 corsair H60 p/p exhaust. i was going to get another h60, and was going to use the old one to cool my oc'd gtx 460 that i use for folding. problem is i dunno where to add the 2nd h60. i was thinking about modding the top of the case, and having it go through the top fan area in, then using push through exhaust.
> any suggestions?


You could have one H60 in the rear and one in the top. The H100 fits up top without any problems, so I think it would be quite easy to mount an H60 up top without any modding at all.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> question. i ahve a 600t se & 1 corsair H60 p/p exhaust. i was going to get another h60, and was going to use the old one to cool my oc'd gtx 460 that i use for folding. problem is i dunno where to add the 2nd h60. i was thinking about modding the top of the case, and having it go through the top fan area in, then using push through exhaust.
> 
> any suggestions?


Why not get an H100 and use the 60 on the gpu?


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Why not get an H100 and use the 60 on the gpu?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You could have one H60 in the rear and one in the top. The H100 fits up top without any problems, so I think it would be quite easy to mount an H60 up top without any modding at all.


i suppose i could. it's more of a finances thing :







. Since the h60 is in p/p then i could only install the h100 with pull through the top right? or i could go the other way, p/p through the top with rear pull on the h60. or maybe a rear push?

i'll set both as exhaust. if i can find an affordable one.


----------



## willywill

Good new and bad new, the good new is that im going to be a father at the age of 25 and the bad new is that this will be my last update for a long time







I was planing on going water cooling and already bought a few stuff but that wont happen this year.. So today i went to Micocenter to exchange and i bought a Cooler Master Mega Flow and a $4 open box NZXT black sleeved panel cables

http://microcenter.com/product/358167/118_Front_Panel_Combo_Cable_Set


This is how it will sit for a long time


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Why not get an H100 and use the 60 on the gpu?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You could have one H60 in the rear and one in the top. The H100 fits up top without any problems, so I think it would be quite easy to mount an H60 up top without any modding at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i suppose i could. it's more of a finances thing :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Since the h60 is in p/p then i could only install the h100 with pull through the top right? or i could go the other way, p/p through the top with rear pull on the h60. or maybe a rear push?
> 
> i'll set both as exhaust. if i can find an affordable one.
Click to expand...

Check out newegg, i saw in the Corsair Hydro club someone posted a huge deal on H100's like they were trying to clean house. they were selling it for 79.99


----------



## fouge642

Finished up most of my liquid cooling. Only thing left is my gpu that i need to replace. I must have damaged it putting the waterblock on it. It sucks especially since it is my senior project and I can barely afford it. Also, I'm still unsure if I'm in the 600t club or not but I would like to be. But it came out great. Follow the build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318077/build-log-my-first-liquid-cooling-project-600t-2500k-6870

Check out some pics!


----------



## cyph3rz

Your Bitfenix LED strips light up your case nice. I'll also be getting 2 white LED strips but not Bitfenix tho.


----------



## cyph3rz

I also bought NZXT black sleeved cables too but for my dads case. Unfortunately, he has an OCZ PSU and the 8pin 12V cable wasn't long enough in his case. So I bought him this NZXT 8pin 12V black sleeved CPU connector extension cable for his Cooler Master case. I wonder how many people have/had this problem with their PSU's. Pic here:


----------



## cyph3rz

Updated pics. Removed the pedestal and moved the hard drive cage next to the PSU:


----------



## Solders18

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fouge642*
> 
> Finished up most of my liquid cooling. Only thing left is my gpu that i need to replace. I must have damaged it putting the waterblock on it. It sucks especially since it is my senior project and I can barely afford it. Also, I'm still unsure if I'm in the 600t club or not but I would like to be. But it came out great. Follow the build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318077/build-log-my-first-liquid-cooling-project-600t-2500k-6870
> 
> Check out some pics!






what happened to the GPU?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Updated pics. Removed the pedestal and moved the hard drive cage next to the PSU:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build.

You know there's an edit button so you don't have to leave three posts in a row?


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice build.
> You know there's an edit button so you don't have to leave three posts in a row?


Ok. I'm new to this.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice build.
> You know there's an edit button so you don't have to leave three posts in a row?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I'm new to this.
Click to expand...

v- Its the pencil right there. Welcome


----------



## kanaks

I had the usb Header that came with the Gigabyte UD5H laying around so i made a mini mod in order to put it to use


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> I had the usb Header that came with the Gigabyte UD5H laying around so i made a mini mod in order to put it to use


WOW, nice job! Can't believe it turned out so well, really cool


----------



## Car17

The 400mm Radiator from Phobya is commin today. Pics with the 2 200mm fans upfront tonight!!!


----------



## BBLENDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I had the usb Header that came with the Gigabyte UD5H laying around so i made a mini mod in order to put it to use


That's f'n cool.


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> That's f'n cool.


Thanks mate


----------



## rck1984

Some recent pictures of my white 600T, PSU cover is still in progress....
Had to "ghetto" a 120mm fan right next to my 7950's to get more airflow, I truly love the 600T but i wish the airflow was better...


Corsair Graphite 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Corsair Graphite 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Corsair Graphite 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Sapphire 7950 OC Edition CFX by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Some recent pictures of my white 600T, PSU cover is still in progress....
> Had to "ghetto" a 120mm fan right next to my 7950's to get more airflow, I truly love the 600T but i wish the airflow was better...
> 
> Corsair Graphite 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> 
> Corsair Graphite 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> 
> Corsair Graphite 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> 
> Sapphire 7950 OC Edition CFX by Rck1984F, on Flickr


Looking good as usual rck!







Bet it now flies with 2 7950's?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Looking good as usual rck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet it now flies with 2 7950's?


Sure does!







Though its complete overkill for most games right now.. But i'm about to order a korean 1440p monitor, probably one of these days.


----------



## Yukss

hi, i want this case, i just got TIRED of my case, my current loop has a 360 rad on top and a 240 rad bottom, is posible to fit a 360 on top of this case ? it takes some modding ?, my current case is a full tower one, but this "mid tower" case is big enough to my taste.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> hi, i want this case, i just got TIRED of my case, my current loop has a 360 rad on top and a 240 rad bottom, is posible to fit a 360 on top of this case ? it takes some modding ?, my current case is a full tower one, but this "mid tower" case is big enough to my taste.


It takes a bit of modding, but it's definitely not a big mod. Many people do it. I plan on putting a 360 on top too. Although, if you want the rad to be between the two grill at the top, you need a quite slim radiator. It's a quite tight fit


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It takes a bit of modding, but it's definitely not a big mod. Many people do it. I plan on putting a 360 on top too. Although, if you want the rad to be between the two grill at the top, you need a quite slim radiator. It's a quite tight fit


i saw the case in my local store i was thinking to attach the 360 rad on top (inside the case) and 4 fans push/pulling and forget about the 3rd fan, is like having a 240 rad but with extra fins to disipate heat.. is that a good a idea?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> i saw the case in my local store i was thinking to attach the 360 rad on top (inside the case) and 4 fans push/pulling and forget about the 3rd fan, is like having a 240 rad but with extra fins to disipate heat.. is that a good a idea?


I wouldn't say that is a good idea. It could work, but the 10 minutes of modding it'll take to get your whole 360 rad working will definitely be well worth your while


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I wouldn't say that is a good idea. It could work, but the 10 minutes of modding it'll take to get your whole 360 rad working will definitely be well worth your while


well i guess that i need some time to do it, but i really like this case, thermaltake swordm is a piece of art but HELL, is anti cable management and i am so sick of it.. 5 years is enough, i hate it already


----------



## fouge642

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> what happened to the GPU?


Seems to not work after changing to a gpu water block. I get a red VGA LED light on my asus mobo. It won't post either. A real bumber as my system would be finished now. I ordered a new 6870 so it should be in soon. BTW I overclocked to 5 ghz on that 2500k today







Not keeping their though. The amount of voltage needed around the 4.6+ ghz is exponential.


----------



## fouge642

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Your Bitfenix LED strips light up your case nice. I'll also be getting 2 white LED strips but not Bitfenix tho.


I would HIGHLY suggest those bitfenix alchemy led light strips. They have these bright square LEDs that are just way brighter than any LEDs I've seen before on any light strip. The backing is sticky, even after taking them off and putting them back on. I put one on top and one on bottom of the acrylic sidepanel window. Word of caution, the 4 pins that you connect for power can short and smoke if they touch each other wrong. But mine survived. But highly suggest them. Even for the $50 price of 2 30cm ones. But the pics don't always do them justice. They are crazy awesome bright like in my pics.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> I had the usb Header that came with the Gigabyte UD5H laying around so i made a mini mod in order to put it to use
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's really sweet man. Good job. ++

Just a thought for some of the new guys. Check out the opening page for some of the thread rules.


----------



## BiaBia

Finally got around to taking pictures of my 600t, slightly modded lol


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> The 400mm Radiator from Phobya is commin today. Pics with the 2 200mm fans upfront tonight!!!


Com'on.. put the photos up and show off that bad boy.. put those 360's to shame.. Just a shame you bet me to the punch of putting that 400mm in, I wanted the cred for that.









It will fit in like this, for others that are interested.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Com'on.. put the photos up and show off that bad boy.. put those 360's to shame.. Just a shame you bet me to the punch of putting that 400mm in, I wanted the cred for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will fit in like this, for others that are interested.


I will give you all the credit dude, your the only reason that I went for it because of all your research!!!! Thanks for all the info and it fits like a glove in the front!!!





In 2 weeks a 360 will be up top!!!!


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Com'on.. put the photos up and show off that bad boy.. put those 360's to shame.. Just a shame you bet me to the punch of putting that 400mm in, I wanted the cred for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will fit in like this, for others that are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you all the credit dude, your the only reason that I went for it because of all your research!!!! Thanks for all the info and it fits like a glove in the front!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2 weeks a 360 will be up top!!!!
Click to expand...

I am trying to convince my roommate to get a 400mm for his new Intel build


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> I will give you all the credit dude, your the only reason that I went for it because of all your research!!!! Thanks for all the info and it fits like a glove in the front!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2 weeks a 360 will be up top!!!!


That's crazy right there. Looks good though! How well does it work (i'd assume well)?


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> That's crazy right there. Looks good though! How well does it work (i'd assume well)?


Not sure yet I might get it going tonight and disassemble when the other RAD gets here I will post dont worry.


----------



## machomen

update of my gaming rig new fan controller and powersupply.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> Not sure yet I might get it going tonight and disassemble when the other RAD gets here I will post dont worry.


Can't stop looking at that 400mm Rad.. and with those BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fans on the back it looks damm sexy. Can't wait for mine to be delivered, however its a 5 week wait for postage for Australia. Lets see how many other people follow your foot steps.









Thanks for the photos


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> I will give you all the credit dude, your the only reason that I went for it because of all your research!!!! Thanks for all the info and it fits like a glove in the front!!!
> 
> 
> In 2 weeks a 360 will be up top!!!!


What are your plans for airflow? Just curios if you plan on feeding the 360 with outside air or from case air.


----------



## Car17

Sorry for the awful picks, this credit goes to DDog. Basically the 400mm will pull air through into the case, (note this will be the last rad so not much heat will be pulled back into the case.. The top 360 will be pushing air out through the top. The rear exhaust will not change. I think that will be sufficient airflow. I decided to connect the RAD at the top due to hose length and Pump placement. I was able to fit my swifttech little res behind the mobo try at the top of the try behind the two TOP grommets. Now I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes right now as I cannot take credit for most of these ideas. I will get more pics later tonight after school. Currently my loop is connected and full right now. At the top I connected two hoses in anticipation for the 360. The hose will not have that much slack once finished!
Any thoughts on a 20 dollar flow meter? Are they worth it? Not for looks but actual Peace of mind! Any other questions feel free DDog or I will be more then happy!!


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Can't stop looking at that 400mm Rad.. and with those BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fans on the back it looks damm sexy. Can't wait for mine to be delivered, however its a 5 week wait for postage for Australia. Lets see how many other people follow your foot steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the photos


Ill fire it up tonight and get temps for you, before this I had a 240 XTX (which is now for sale) and it kept the 8320 nice and cool!!!


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I wouldn't say that is a good idea. It could work, but the 10 minutes of modding it'll take to get your whole 360 rad working will definitely be well worth your while


Why not actually cut the metal away, and place the 360 with three fans?


----------



## NotAnotherHong

HI guise!! I'm at work, and don't have time/permission to search for the info myself, but I was wondering if anyone happened to know the specs on the stock rear 120mm fan, and the 200mm front fan on the White edition. I want to get quieter fans, but still want to maintain some airflow....


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> HI guise!! I'm at work, and don't have time/permission to search for the info myself, but I was wondering if anyone happened to know the specs on the stock rear 120mm fan, and the 200mm front fan on the White edition. I want to get quieter fans, but still want to maintain some airflow....


Here the stock 200mm fan which is crap and loud, just don't replace the 200mm with a NZXT because it wont fit


----------



## ez12a

Received my camera dolly and to test it out i shot some footage:


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> Why not actually cut the metal away, and place the 360 with three fans?


What you just said was my point too, but he asked me whether it would be fine if he mounted a 360 rad on top and only two 120mm fans, so he didn't have to mod. Which I think is a bad idea.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> Received my camera dolly and to test it out i shot some footage:


Very touching, make me feel like huging my 600T and tell her that i love her and worked hard for her


----------



## _TRU_

question: will the H100 fit in the top of the 600T in the space that fans go? i was going to cut a hole up there to put the tubing through.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> question: will the H100 fit in the top of the 600T in the space that fans go? i was going to cut a hole up there to put the tubing through.


i believe so, as long as it's not thicker than your a typical 120mm fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Very touching, make me feel like huging my 600T and tell her that i love her and worked hard for her


Thanks!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> question: will the H100 fit in the top of the 600T in the space that fans go? i was going to cut a hole up there to put the tubing through.


I'm pretty sure it'll fix if you do the mod that many people do. Cutting the plastic support thingys off the mesh where it's supposed to be should create enough space.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it'll fix if you do the mod that many people do. Cutting the plastic support thingys off the mesh where it's supposed to be should create enough space.


kk


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> question: will the H100 fit in the top of the 600T in the space that fans go? i was going to cut a hole up there to put the tubing through.


http://www.corsair.com/blog/installing-the-hydro-series-h100-in-the-graphite-600t/

Actually, here's more to go at. Just so you don't only have my word for it







Corsair themselves have made a guide on the exact same thing. Enjoy


----------



## lilj

its been 3 month since i got the case, top exhaust fan is dead, 1 usb port is dead as well on the front I/O other than that this case is amazing : >, gonna buy a h100i so dont care about the top fan any more


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/blog/installing-the-hydro-series-h100-in-the-graphite-600t/
> Actually, here's more to go at. Just so you don't only have my word for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair themselves have made a guide on the exact same thing. Enjoy


ty. +rep

in their demo, they put the h100 inside, i'm thinking of putting it where they put the fans


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Hiya! I'm thinking of installing a CPU loop with a 200mm rad in front and a 240mm on top (original, I know). Does anyone have experience with this set up? I'll be using a D5, and my goal is to have the fans spinning very slowly, and the pump turned low. I'm in a quiet room, and I don't want to be sitting next to a turbine, but I still want to push my 2600k (4.8 GHz OC). Will this be enough of a loop to keep it cool and fast?


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Hiya! I'm thinking of installing a CPU loop with a 200mm rad in front and a 240mm on top (original, I know). Does anyone have experience with this set up? I'll be using a D5, and my goal is to have the fans spinning very slowly, and the pump turned low. I'm in a quiet room, and I don't want to be sitting next to a turbine, but I still want to push my 2600k (4.8 GHz OC). Will this be enough of a loop to keep it cool and fast?


Slower pump, slower liquid equals what? Is it better for cooling? or does your pump run loud?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15691/ex-pmp-193/Aquacomputer_Aquastream_XT_USB_12V_Pump_-_Standard_Version_41059.html?tl=g30c107s153

Awesome pump, couldn't be happier and very quiet!!! Are there any advantages running the pump slower then the default?


----------



## NotAnotherHong

I don't have the set up yet. I'm running an H100, and it's too loud for my tastes. I'm just looking for something with greater cooling area so I can run my fans slower, and quieter. Plus I just want an excuse to run a real water cooling set up


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> I don't have the set up yet. I'm running an H100, and it's too loud for my tastes. I'm just looking for something with greater cooling area so I can run my fans slower, and quieter. Plus I just want an excuse to run a real water cooling set up


I was gonna say change out the fans of the H100. But then I saw the rest of your post. Yeah, you're gonna HAVE to go full waterloop 6


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> I don't have the set up yet. I'm running an H100, and it's too loud for my tastes. I'm just looking for something with greater cooling area so I can run my fans slower, and quieter. Plus I just want an excuse to run a real water cooling set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna say change out the fans of the H100. But then I saw the rest of your post. Yeah, you're gonna HAVE to go full waterloop 6
Click to expand...

Wish I had moneys for that excuse


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Wish I had moneys for that excuse


Me too, lol. I'm just living in my little dreamworld, where I search around on the internet for watercooling gear, even though I'm not going to afford it anytime soon


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Wish I had moneys for that excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, lol. I'm just living in my little dreamworld, where I search around on the internet for watercooling gear, even though I'm not going to afford it anytime soon
Click to expand...

I mocked up a water cooling system and when I was all done I looked at the price, sighed, and closed the window


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I mocked up a water cooling system and when I was all done I looked at the price, sighed, and closed the window


:'( I feel ya bro. I work an OK job, and it's just me, so I get to buy toys







I'll make sure I post pics when I'm done


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I mocked up a water cooling system and when I was all done I looked at the price, sighed, and closed the window
> 
> 
> 
> :'( I feel ya bro. I work an OK job, and it's just me, so I get to buy toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make sure I post pics when I'm done
Click to expand...

I am an engineering student, I get to buy toys, just a lot slower lol


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Me too, lol. I'm just living in my little dreamworld, where I search around on the internet for watercooling gear, even though I'm not going to afford it anytime soon


^ This. closest i can come is 2 H60's and a H100.

i have a kid soooo yea...


----------



## TwinFrozrIII

Is it too late to join?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwinFrozrIII*
> 
> Is it too late to join?


It's never too late









What cold cathode is that, it looks awesome and I dig your placement of it.


----------



## TwinFrozrIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> It's never too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cold cathode is that, it looks awesome and I dig your placement of it.


I got them a long time time ago when I first built this rig (2010) I believe I got them here


----------



## Proj Frostfire

Just got my new 600t in white and I love it. Build quality is spot on. I retired my white switch 810 and am happy to have made the change. Will post some pics later on


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> question: will the H100 fit in the top of the 600T in the space that fans go? i was going to cut a hole up there to put the tubing through.


Yes. I have mine up there right now. You have to cut the ribs off of the top mesh cover though.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yes. I have mine up there right now. You have to cut the ribs off of the top mesh cover though.


Can you repost or post a picture of the ribs cut out of your top mesh cover? I'll attempt to cut mine out too and I'd appreciate it if you show a pic to see how yours turned out. And what did you use to cut yours out? Thanks.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Can you repost or post a picture of the ribs cut out of your top mesh cover? I'll attempt to cut mine out too and I'd appreciate it if you show a pic to see how yours turned out. And what did you use to cut yours out? Thanks.


I just used a plyer to fit my 2x120 fans. Your procedure would be exactly the same. It takes about 30 seconds









See how mine looks:
http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/7140_20#post_17952891


----------



## willywill

Who do people keep there pc on the floor, this case is a dust magnet with the vented front and top.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Who do people keep there pc on the floor, this case is a dust magnet with the vented front and top.


Mine is on the floor. Just set your fans up so you get a positive air pressure in your case and you should be fine. All cases will have dust build up with negative air pressure.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Who do people keep there pc on the floor, this case is a dust magnet with the vented front and top.


it's designed to be on the floor with the power button and front panel connectors at the top.


----------



## Solders18

I have mine up at desk level for three reasons
1) a little less gets sucked in from me walking.
2) I can look in the window and look at my beautiful parts








3) heat gets exhausted above me so its not has hot


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I have mine up at desk level for three reasons
> 1) a little less gets sucked in from me walking.
> 2) I can look in the window and look at my beautiful parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) heat gets exhausted above me so its not has hot


True. I'm probably going to put my rig on the table again, when I get a custom loop in there







So.. Not any time soon







Sigh


----------



## Hoodz

I am looking at getting a 600t case does the black 600t come with a window or do you have to purchase that separately.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> I am looking at getting a 600t case does the black 600t come with a window or do you have to purchase that separately.


comes with a swappable mesh window with 4 fan mounts, and an acrylic window.


----------



## cyph3rz

I went to Fry's today, picked these up, and added them to my case. It's two Corsair AF120 fans, Silverstone USB 3.0 mobo adapter, and a white cold cathode light (1 for now):

I also cut out a rectangle for my two new Corsair AF120 fans for more airflow like I said I would. I used a general purpose sawzall blade and patiently cut it out by hand. It cleanly cut out the ribs by the way:

Now my case looks like this:

 src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b274/neocypher/IMG_0811.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">




I keep my case on top of a small bookshelf next to my desk by the way.


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED:*

Welcome to all the new members. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## tonkpils37

I would like to join. Rig in Sig


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Can you repost or post a picture of the ribs cut out of your top mesh cover? I'll attempt to cut mine out too and I'd appreciate it if you show a pic to see how yours turned out. And what did you use to cut yours out? Thanks.


I used a Dremel (rotary tool), but many people do it differently. Some have even used a hot knife. You can unbend the tabs on the mesh and remove it from the plastic. With everything exposed you can cut the ribs with just about anything.

Here's a pic of mine. It looks funny because I had an H70 installed at one time, in the top, and I offset it so I could have push/pull.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Who do people keep there pc on the floor, this case is a dust magnet with the vented front and top.


My PC is in a cubby hole in my desk. Since the front is intake, and it has a dust filter, I don't have any major dust issues at all. The top of my system is exhaust, so it doesn't pull any dust in.

Since I have air conditioning in the summer, and since in the winter it can get quite cool in my house, I have no issues with the heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> I am looking at getting a 600t case does the black 600t come with a window or do you have to purchase that separately.


You better confirm that with Corsair. I was under the impression that the Graphite 600T only comes with the mesh, not the acrylic. (I have the first one that didn't come with a window at all, and I had to purchase it separately).

Wow, you guys are posting some pretty sweet rigs. Good work.

I picked up a Samsung S27A950D 27" 120Hz 3D monitor today. Very nice picture. 3D is sweet. I just got the 120Hz working so I'll be playing around with it tomorrow to see how much of an improvement it really is.

Now I just have to sell my old 27" ASUS monitor.


----------



## sidewu

Hello guys, I would like to be included in the official list if possible.


----------



## DueVendetta

I'd also like to join the club, Overall new guy here at the forums, will do my best to upload pictures as soon as possible. Otherwise Rig specs in the sig for now.
I feel like I'm one of a select few who went with the Silver Model. I regret nothing.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DueVendetta*
> 
> I'd also like to join the club, Overall new guy here at the forums, will do my best to upload pictures as soon as possible. Otherwise Rig specs in the sig for now.
> I feel like I'm one of a select few who went with the Silver Model. I regret nothing.


Welcome to OCN! Show us that bad boy!









There's many new members with sweet rigs at the moment, I'm pleased!


----------



## DueVendetta

Alright finally got some pictures. Here it is more or less. Lighting in my room sucks, So I made due.




I've already ordered some Bitfenix Alchemy PSU cables in blue to dress it up a bit, I'm hoping it'll really pull the rest of the case together.

----EDIT----

Definitely up for suggestions or tips of any kind if anyone has some input.
Oo just overall feed back would be great! Both on build and simple aesthetics.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DueVendetta*
> 
> Alright finally got some pictures. Here it is more or less. Lighting in my room sucks, So I made due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already ordered some Bitfenix Alchemy PSU cables in blue to dress it up a bit, I'm hoping it'll really pull the rest of the case together.
> 
> ----EDIT----
> 
> Definitely up for suggestions or tips of any kind if anyone has some input.
> Oo just overall feed back would be great! Both on build and simple aesthetics.
Click to expand...

if you only have one drive, put the drive in the carriage farther away from the fan and pull out the front carriage. it will help improve airflow and looks


----------



## DueVendetta

Ahh, Guess you can't see from the angle. I've got 2 SSD's in the upper 2 slots of the cage on the right.
I'm getting another 2 drives most likely over the weekend to expand the memory.

Thanks! Was already starting to question whether or not I'd need it to begin with. But it keeps the space in use, hate have those PSU cables exposed and laying about.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DueVendetta*
> 
> Ahh, Guess you can't see from the angle. I've got 2 SSD's in the upper 2 slots of the cage on the right.
> I'm getting another 2 drives most likely over the weekend to expand the memory.
> 
> Thanks! Was already starting to question whether or not I'd need it to begin with. But it keeps the space in use, hate have those PSU cables exposed and laying about.


i am not sure but if you can take the pedestal out form underneath the drive cafe on the right it would still improve airflow a little. next you just have to add those gpu's in the cooling loop


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DueVendetta*
> 
> I'd also like to join the club, Overall new guy here at the forums, will do my best to upload pictures as soon as possible. Otherwise Rig specs in the sig for now.
> I feel like I'm one of a select few who went with the Silver Model. I regret nothing.


Welcome. The silver model is the newest version, so I'm sure more people will be choosing it. Your rig looks pretty sweet. Perhaps hide the cable that's behind and above the front hard drive cage.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonkpils37*
> 
> I would like to join. Rig in Sig


Nice. How are you liking the H100i?


----------



## tonkpils37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Nice. How are you liking the H100i?


So far so good...It is not as noisy as everyone claims.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonkpils37*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Nice. How are you liking the H100i?
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good...It is not as noisy as everyone claims.
Click to expand...

I don't think the H100(not i) is noisy even on stock fans. The performance definitely makes up for the noise though









Nice looking rig btw


----------



## _TRU_

any1 that has the H series use anti kink coils for looks?
if you do please post a pic


----------



## sockpirate

Love this case, mine will be here Tuesday!


----------



## rck1984

As much as i love this case, i really dislike the poor airflow.
I added another 7950 a while back, and the temps are raising like crazy. My older HAF922 did a much better job cooling the components.
Besides that, the 600T is brilliant. To be honest, i never had a case i have been so happy with.

Earlier, I replaced the stock fans with a 120mm Bitfenix Spectre, and a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro. Some days ago I added a 120mm fan right onto my 7950 crossfire setup, this all helped a little getting temps lower but i am not satisfied yet.


Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Any suggestions? People with crossfire setups, how did you manage? Besides changing to watercooling?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> As much as i love this case, i really dislike the poor airflow.
> I added another 7950 a while back, and the temps are raising like crazy. My older HAF922 did a much better job cooling the components.
> Besides that, the 600T is brilliant. To be honest, i never had a case i have been so happy with.
> 
> Earlier, I replaced the stock fans with a 120mm Bitfenix Spectre, and a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro. Some days ago I added a 120mm fan right onto my 7950 crossfire setup, this all helped a little getting temps lower but i am not satisfied yet.
> 
> Any suggestions? People with crossfire setups, how did you manage? Besides changing to watercooling?


The best thing to do is make sure you have more air going in than coming out. Use higher CFM fans as intake, and lower CFM fans as exhaust.


----------



## sidewu




----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> As much as i love this case, i really dislike the poor airflow.
> I added another 7950 a while back, and the temps are raising like crazy. My older HAF922 did a much better job cooling the components.
> Besides that, the 600T is brilliant. To be honest, i never had a case i have been so happy with.
> Earlier, I replaced the stock fans with a 120mm Bitfenix Spectre, and a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro. Some days ago I added a 120mm fan right onto my 7950 crossfire setup, this all helped a little getting temps lower but i am not satisfied yet.
> 
> Any suggestions? People with crossfire setups, how did you manage? Besides changing to watercooling?


i'm assuming you're using the mesh side panel with mounted 120mms and not the window?


----------



## Solders18

Has anyone mounted a bottom fan? I think this is one thing that case is missing.


----------



## DueVendetta

I didn't "mount" one but I did put a 120mm fan standing one the hard drive cage facing the mobo. Mobo temp went from 40c to 32c


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Has anyone mounted a bottom fan? I think this is one thing that case is missing.


I have one where the PSU-side drive cage mount used to be.



It's a Rosewill ball bearing 120mm. I highly recommend a ball bearing fan for horizontal mounting.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> As much as i love this case, i really dislike the poor airflow.
> I added another 7950 a while back, and the temps are raising like crazy. My older HAF922 did a much better job cooling the components.
> Besides that, the 600T is brilliant. To be honest, i never had a case i have been so happy with.
> Earlier, I replaced the stock fans with a 120mm Bitfenix Spectre, and a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro. Some days ago I added a 120mm fan right onto my 7950 crossfire setup, this all helped a little getting temps lower but i am not satisfied yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> Any suggestions? People with crossfire setups, how did you manage? Besides changing to watercooling?


You can add a 120mm fan above your hard drive cage pointing at your video cards. You can install a better 200mm fan at the front (the Bitfenix Spectre Pro is popular, but there are better fans such as the 166CFM NZXT fan, but it may require drilling mounting holes). I would recommend a better exhaust fan as well as intake fans. Positive pressure is nice to reduce dust issues, but just increasing the pressure inside the case won't necessarily increase your air flow, or reduce your temps. If you're into modding you can also add a 120mm fan at the bottom of the case, but you'll have to cut a hole for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Has anyone mounted a bottom fan? I think this is one thing that case is missing.


Yes:


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> As much as i love this case, i really dislike the poor airflow.
> I added another 7950 a while back, and the temps are raising like crazy. My older HAF922 did a much better job cooling the components.
> Besides that, the 600T is brilliant. To be honest, i never had a case i have been so happy with.
> Earlier, I replaced the stock fans with a 120mm Bitfenix Spectre, and a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro. Some days ago I added a 120mm fan right onto my 7950 crossfire setup, this all helped a little getting temps lower but i am not satisfied yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> Any suggestions? People with crossfire setups, how did you manage? Besides changing to watercooling?
> 
> 
> 
> You can add a 120mm fan above your hard drive cage pointing at your video cards. You can install a better 200mm fan at the front (the Bitfenix Spectre Pro is popular, but there are better fans such as the 166CFM NZXT fan, but it may require drilling mounting holes). I would recommend a better exhaust fan as well as intake fans. Positive pressure is nice to reduce dust issues, but just increasing the pressure inside the case won't necessarily increase your air flow, or reduce your temps. If you're into modding you can also add a 120mm fan at the bottom of the case, but you'll have to cut a hole for it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Has anyone mounted a bottom fan? I think this is one thing that case is missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes:
Click to expand...

could you take a picture or two of the bottom fan?


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> As much as i love this case, i really dislike the poor airflow.
> I added another 7950 a while back, and the temps are raising like crazy. My older HAF922 did a much better job cooling the components.
> Besides that, the 600T is brilliant. To be honest, i never had a case i have been so happy with.
> Earlier, I replaced the stock fans with a 120mm Bitfenix Spectre, and a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro. Some days ago I added a 120mm fan right onto my 7950 crossfire setup, this all helped a little getting temps lower but i am not satisfied yet.
> 
> Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> Any suggestions? People with crossfire setups, how did you manage? Besides changing to watercooling?


Hey how is your case doing with your Bitfenix 200mm Spectre Pro? My cousin is getting this fan but he has a HAF 912 case. He's really looking forward to lower temps with that fan and hope he wont be disappointed. He bought a Cooler Master Megaflow 200 but it doesn't really move as much air as the stock 200mm Corsair fan in the 600T.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Hey how is your case doing with your Bitfenix 200mm Spectre Pro? My cousin is getting this fan but he has a HAF 912 case. He's really looking forward to lower temps with that fan and hope he wont be disappointed. He bought a Cooler Master Megaflow 200 but it doesn't really move as much air as the stock 200mm Corsair fan in the 600T.


Its hard to say to be honest. I do like the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans, but the problem for me is, that the Corsair 600T case itself isn't really known for great airflow, hard to give an 100% accurate opinion on the fan because of that.

It sure pushes more air than the stock Corsair ones, they look awesome and also is dead silent whereas the Corsair fans were kind of whiny on high RPM.

I see no reason to not purchase them. Good luck


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> could you take a picture or two of the bottom fan?


I happen to have a close up:



That was when I also had a fan mounted to the hard drive cage, but I have since removed it as it was just causing my hard drive and SSDs to get dirty. I cut a hexagonal hole with a Dremel, and mounted a dust filter on the bottom, then the fan inside and another filter (the top filter in the picture has the fine mesh removed).



That shows the hole. You may want to let the front of the case overhang the surface it's sitting on so it gets a good source for air, or remove the rear dust cover that covers the power supply intake. I have noticed that filter is never dirty, so I don't think it's filtering anything.

I'm letting my case overhang at the front. If you come up with a better idea, let me know. For now the overhang is allowing lots of intake space.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> could you take a picture or two of the bottom fan?
> 
> 
> 
> I happen to have a close up:
> 
> 
> 
> That was when I also had a fan mounted to the hard drive cage, but I have since removed it as it was just causing my hard drive and SSDs to get dirty. I cut a hexagonal hole with a Dremel, and mounted a dust filter on the bottom, then the fan inside and another filter (the top filter in the picture has the fine mesh removed).
> 
> 
> 
> That shows the hole. You may want to let the front of the case overhang the surface it's sitting on so it gets a good source for air, or remove the rear dust cover that covers the power supply intake. I have noticed that filter is never dirty, so I don't think it's filtering anything.
> 
> I'm letting my case overhang at the front. If you come up with a better idea, let me know. For now the overhang is allowing lots of intake space.
Click to expand...

Nice work. those are good pictures. thanks


----------



## Mergatroid

No problem bud. Good luck with your mods....


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

Went with purple to compliment the White Graphite!
-sorry if pictures aren't great, they were taken with my phone...


----------



## OkanG

That's hot


----------



## Proj Frostfire

Getting my vengeance ram today so I can hopefully post some pics and be included in the club.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorporalKoolAid*
> 
> Went with purple to compliment the White Graphite!
> -sorry if pictures aren't great, they were taken with my phone...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice colour choice. Well done.


----------



## Car17

Hey guys here is my build so far. The Phobya 400mm up front and soon to be a 360 rad up top.

Again another thanks to Devious Dog!!!


----------



## calmb4tehpwn

Man, I just picked up a white NZXT on an amazon lightning deal, but I'm seriously considering trading it in. I've always wanted a 600t SE. If someone's got one they don't want, give me a hollar. Otherwise, I'll come join the group when I've finally got one up.

I'm seriously not going to do a damn thing with that NZXT. It's alright, but I seriously can't do without the corsair.


----------



## de4ler

nice but how loud is u system . i hate when my pc is loud like a russian tank .


----------



## sockpirate

Here is my build log , it revolves around the white 600T, some pretty decent hardware.


----------



## MouSe-Gr

*I will be grateful for the votes in my favor (Mouse-Gr (FC Touch))*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1331979/lamptron-autumn-contest-2012-voting-stage-prizes-just-for-voting
thanks


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MouSe-Gr*
> 
> *I will be grateful for the votes in my favor (Mouse-Gr (FC Touch))*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331979/lamptron-autumn-contest-2012-voting-stage-prizes-just-for-voting
> thanks


Got my vote, your on 2nd place so far


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> 
> Hey guys here is my build so far. The Phobya 400mm up front and soon to be a 360 rad up top.
> Again another thanks to Devious Dog!!!


Now that is pretty freaking sweet man. Nice job. I especially like how you routed your hoses. Very tasty.

@MouSe-Gr

I went to the thread intending to vote for you, but when I saw some of the total custom builds, I just couldn't help myself. You would have gotten my vote for "consumer/enthusiast case - modded". It was sort of unfair to include such totally custom cases in the same contest as modded consumer cases.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

I purchased the Corsair 600t SE case, but I'm not a big fan of the two 200mm stock fans. They don't seem to be moving much air. It appears the consensus for the front fan replacement would be the BitFenix Spectre Pro. Would a Spectre Pro also be a good replacement for the top stock fan? If it won't fit at the top, I would probably go with two Corsair AF120 fans.


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, the spectre pro fan should fit. It's a 25mm thick which is the same as most 120mm fans.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> I purchased the Corsair 600t SE case, but I'm not a big fan of the two 200mm stock fans. They don't seem to be moving much air. It appears the consensus for the front fan replacement would be the BitFenix Spectre Pro. Would a Spectre Pro also be a good replacement for the top stock fan? If it won't fit at the top, I would probably go with two Corsair AF120 fans.


I just put a spectre into my case and all I can say is wow. Amazing fan and my case is running ice cold

SeNt FrOm My DoOmSdAy DeViCe In My PoRtAbLe SuPeR sEcReT nOt AlWaYs UnDeRgRoUnD lAiR!


----------



## rck1984

First thing i did when i received my Graphite 600T was replacing the noisy stock Corsair fans with Bitfenix fans.
They're great fans, low noisy and push a decent amount of air. Recommended









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8202201627/
Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## InfamousSphinx

Hello im from Venezuela and this is my Graphite 600T!


----------



## matan11

Here are some new pics from mine.





More an better Pics comming soon.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matan11*
> 
> Here are some new pics from mine.
> *snip*
> More an better Pics comming soon.


Looks really nice, I like the idea of the 24-pin around the res









But is there a reason to the placement of your graphics card? Why not in the first slot?


----------



## matan11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Looks really nice, I like the idea of the 24-pin around the res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is there a reason to the placement of your graphics card? Why not in the first slot?


Because they would queue up at the reservoir.


----------



## Mergatroid

@InfamousSphinx

Nice job. Very clean build.

@matan11

Love the covers and the lighting. Well done.


----------



## dumafourlife

Agreed about the covers. Any build log on this?

EDIT: just saw your sig.


----------



## kanaks

Very clean build. Loved the custom LED Strip with the fan plug.Isn't there a performance penalty If you dont use the first PCI-E slot for the GPU?


----------



## matan11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> @InfamousSphinx
> Nice job. Very clean build.
> @matan11
> Love the covers and the lighting. Well done.


thx man









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Very clean build. Loved the custom LED Strip with the fan plug.Isn't there a performance penalty If you dont use the first PCI-E slot for the GPU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Looks really nice, I like the idea of the 24-pin around the res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is there a reason to the placement of your graphics card? Why not in the first slot?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matan11*
> 
> Because they would queue up at the reservoir.


----------



## ajresendez

Will an asus maximus V formula work in a 600t case?


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Will an asus maximus V formula work in a 600t case?


Yes it will. Almost all mobo's will fit in the case.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Now that is pretty freaking sweet man. Nice job. I especially like how you routed your hoses. Very tasty.
> @MouSe-Gr
> I went to the thread intending to vote for you, but when I saw some of the total custom builds, I just couldn't help myself. You would have gotten my vote for "consumer/enthusiast case - modded". It was sort of unfair to include such totally custom cases in the same contest as modded consumer cases.




Thank you very much, I do not think very many people have the 400mm up front. IDK its so big the fans are nice and quiet and the temps are very sick.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*


OMG dude.. How much Rad do you have for the CPU?








I'm thinking of doing a 240 on top, and 200 on the front for my CPU only loop


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Woah... didn't see you had the VRM cooled too... And no Res? Why no Res?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> OMG dude.. How much Rad do you have for the CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a 240 on top, and 200 on the front for my CPU only loop


Why so much cooling for the CPU when its your GPU's which really get hot when playing games, unless you are doing heavy video encoding or something, I always think of cooling my GPU's before the CPU.







having a 240 and 200 for a CPU could be overkill, maybe rethink and just put a 360 up top just for your CPU.. Dual loops are alot of tubing in your case, and most times looks messy.. and Car17 is in the process of getting a waterblock for his GPU. Its going to be a sweet rig when its all finished.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Woah... didn't see you had the VRM cooled too... And no Res? Why no Res?


Car17 does have a res but it is hidden on the back. I am guessing it is where the two pipes are just above the power cords going into the mobo.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Ok, so I have a Bit Fenix Spectre 200mm fan. I can't mount it in the front as an intake. How do I fix that? Is there an adapter? I think if I had some small plastic tubes I could use as standoffs, I could rig something up.. I'll look around the house







Mebbe some heatshrink between the 2 sets of screws?
Post a suggestion, I'll see what I can do!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Ok, so I have a Bit Fenix Spectre 200mm fan. I can't mount it in the front as an intake. How do I fix that? Is there an adapter? I think if I had some small plastic tubes I could use as standoffs, I could rig something up.. I'll look around the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe some heatshrink between the 2 sets of screws?
> Post a suggestion, I'll see what I can do!


I did manage to install my Bitfenix Spectre Pro into my 600T. You have to remove the HDD rack from the front though and move it closer to your PSU. I did not have any trouble installing my Spectre Pro at all.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8202201627/
Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## Random_Sheep

Someone on this thread said you could do it without moving the hdd bays.

Hmmmm This places a problem when i use both bays! FUDGE


----------



## BBLENDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Ok, so I have a Bit Fenix Spectre 200mm fan. I can't mount it in the front as an intake. How do I fix that? Is there an adapter? I think if I had some small plastic tubes I could use as standoffs, I could rig something up.. I'll look around the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe some heatshrink between the 2 sets of screws?
> Post a suggestion, I'll see what I can do!


Is that the 20mm one? If so, just get longer bolts and nuts.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

I have both HDD cages removed








I guess I'll just have to find some nuts and bolts to make it work








I don't have the Pro. Just the Spectre.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Ok, so I have a Bit Fenix Spectre 200mm fan. I can't mount it in the front as an intake. How do I fix that? Is there an adapter? I think if I had some small plastic tubes I could use as standoffs, I could rig something up.. I'll look around the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe some heatshrink between the 2 sets of screws?
> Post a suggestion, I'll see what I can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did manage to install my Bitfenix Spectre Pro into my 600T. You have to remove the HDD rack from the front though and move it closer to your PSU. I did not have any trouble installing my Spectre Pro at all.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8202201627/
> Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr
Click to expand...

Is the specte pro fan waaaaaaay brighter than the stock one?


----------



## Random_Sheep

Afaik it is a lot brighter.
Mine apparently arrived today but when it went to my local computer shop to get it, it was the standard one and not the pro.

SeNt FrOm My DoOmSdAy DeViCe In My PoRtAbLe SuPeR sEcReT nOt AlWaYs UnDeRgRoUnD lAiR!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Is the specte pro fan waaaaaaay brighter than the stock one?


It is a fair bit brighter, but not as much as it looks on the picture.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> Someone on this thread said you could do it without moving the hdd bays.
> Hmmmm This places a problem when i use both bays! FUDGE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Ok, so I have a Bit Fenix Spectre 200mm fan. I can't mount it in the front as an intake. How do I fix that? Is there an adapter? I think if I had some small plastic tubes I could use as standoffs, I could rig something up.. I'll look around the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe some heatshrink between the 2 sets of screws?
> Post a suggestion, I'll see what I can do!


Take front bay out. Mount fan. Reinstall front bay. Bay will touch the frame of the fan but it causes no problems.

I have a Spectre Pro mounted in my case atm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> I have both HDD cages removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll just have to find some nuts and bolts to make it work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the Pro. Just the Spectre.


Oh...that sucks guys. I didn't realize which fan you purchased. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

It's not a pro. Just a regular Spectre. The mounts don't extend far enough forward to enable me to mount it in intake mode.
There are no HDD cages in my case.


----------



## navit

I am looking to get more air flow out of my 600t. I know people cut the ribs out of the top and front but what kind of tools do they use?
I don't have a dremel and really don't want to buy one if I don't have too.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> I am looking to get more air flow out of my 600t. I know people cut the ribs out of the top and front but what kind of tools do they use?
> I don't have a dremel and really don't want to buy one if I don't have too.


I think you gave the answer yourself, a Dremel








By far the easiest tool for this kind of things.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> It's not a pro. Just a regular Spectre. The mounts don't extend far enough forward to enable me to mount it in intake mode.
> There are no HDD cages in my case.


That fan is crap, its made out of thin cheap plastic the stock Corsair fan are better, i bought the Cooler Master Megaflow and i wish i did'nt, they dont push alot of air but they are much quieter.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I think you gave the answer yourself, a Dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far the easiest tool for this kind of things.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*


Can't you borrow one of friends/neighbors or so?


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Can't you borrow one of friends/neighbors or so?


Thought about that but its hard to catch him home plus don't know if he has one.


----------



## Devious Dog

Can anyone here help me out, I know lots of you are using BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm with LED but before I make a bulk order for my 600T I just want to know if the LEDs are either moulded into fan housing (cant be removed) or if the LEDs are inserted into the fan housing (LEDs are removable) as I want to change the LEDs to a different color.

I have tried suppliers but they can't open the box to check..







and I need to buy 8 of these, for my next project.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Can anyone here help me out, I know lots of you are using BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm with LED but before I make a bulk order for my 600T I just want to know if the LEDs are either moulded into fan housing (cant be removed) or if the LEDs are inserted into the fan housing (LEDs are removable) as I want to change the LEDs to a different color.
> I have tried suppliers but they can't open the box to check..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I need to buy 8 of these, for my next project.


I just took a look at my Spectre Pro but its difficult to see.
The LEDs are definitely placed into some small mounting holes in the fan housing, but i am not sure if they are removable. I'd say yes, its possible but i am not 100% certain...

I made a picture with my smartphone, you can see the wire and the actual LED in the small mounting hole:



Though its hard to see on the picture.

What you possibly could do is send a PM to Xbournex. (http://www.overclock.net/u/251436/xbournex)
He's a Bitfenix community representative on this forum. No doubt he could give you an answer.

Good luck


----------



## ajresendez

I just got mine and set it up. I'll get some pictures up soon so I can join the club.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I just took a look at my Spectre Pro but its difficult to see.
> The LEDs are definitely placed into some small mounting holes in the fan housing, but i am not sure if they are removable. I'd say yes, its possible but i am not 100% certain...
> I made a picture with my smartphone, you can see the wire and the actual LED in the small mounting hole:
> 
> Though its hard to see on the picture.
> What you possibly could do is send a PM to Xbournex. (http://www.overclock.net/u/251436/xbournex)
> He's a Bitfenix community representative on this forum. No doubt he could give you an answer.
> Good luck


Thanks for the photo, but I see what you mean. They do look like 5mm LEDs in a moulded insert, but very hard to be 100%. I have sent a PM to Xbournex but I have already PM loads of other people with no response.

Thanks, I need to order these fans so I can start my build log and start doing the work over Christmas.

UPDATE: Xbournex got back to me uber quick, LEDs do come out. Just placed an order for 8.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Can anyone here help me out, I know lots of you are using BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm with LED but before I make a bulk order for my 600T I just want to know if the LEDs are either moulded into fan housing (cant be removed) or if the LEDs are inserted into the fan housing (LEDs are removable) as I want to change the LEDs to a different color.
> I have tried suppliers but they can't open the box to check..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I need to buy 8 of these, for my next project.


Have you tried emailing BitFenix themselves? You can call, tweet or email them i believe.


----------



## johnvosh

Just picked up one of these cases for $80! I'll post pics once I receive it. I was suppose to get a Storm Sniper case, but they had an inventory error so got this one for the same price!


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> That fan is crap, its made out of thin cheap plastic the stock Corsair fan are better...


I think the opposite is true :/ I had both fans side by side out of the case, and the Bit Fenix was much quieter. It also had less visible space between the blades...

On a different note, I'm going to be going with a Phobya 200 mm rad. What is the best fan for high static pressure in the 200 mm form? Do they even make a 200 mm fan that is optimized for static pressure?


----------



## mwl5apv

Hey everyone. Ive been getting nipped by the upgrade bug lately. and apart from a new cpu and/or gpu I have been looking at the 600t white. Now, I absolutely love my cm690II advanced but this corsair case is really starting to grow on me. I had a few questions though.

First, How is this cases airflow?
Is there anyway to get a coule 140mm/120mm fans on the front to replace the 200mm without too much modification?
I know that the USB3.0 on the front is set up as a pass through. Is there any news of corsair changing this to a standard usb 3.0 mobo header? Or will I have to get an adapter? It's one of the pet peves I have with this case.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Hey everyone. Ive been getting nipped by the upgrade bug lately. and apart from a new cpu and/or gpu I have been looking at the 600t white. Now, I absolutely love my cm690II advanced but this corsair case is really starting to grow on me. I had a few questions though.
> First, How is this cases airflow?
> Is there anyway to get a coule 140mm/120mm fans on the front to replace the 200mm without too much modification?
> I know that the USB3.0 on the front is set up as a pass through. Is there any news of corsair changing this to a standard usb 3.0 mobo header? Or will I have to get an adapter? It's one of the pet peves I have with this case.


You will need to purchase a USB 3.0 mobo header to dual USB 3.0.

One thing you can do is flip your PSU upside down and use the PSU fan to pull air out of your case, this would really assist in the over air flow in the bottom back of your case. But of course you should ensure you have a case setup with positive pressure otherwise it will start to fill with dust.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> I think the opposite is true :/ I had both fans side by side out of the case, and the Bit Fenix was much quieter. It also had less visible space between the blades...
> On a different note, I'm going to be going with a Phobya 200 mm rad. What is the best fan for high static pressure in the 200 mm form? Do they even make a 200 mm fan that is optimized for static pressure?


Bitfenix fans are much better quality than the stock Corsair ones.


----------



## Evoker

Hello. Thought I'd add a few crappy shots of my rig. Virtu MVP gaming through Thunderbolt is running flawlessly so far.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> That fan is crap, its made out of thin cheap plastic the stock Corsair fan are better, i bought the Cooler Master Megaflow and i wish i did'nt, they dont push alot of air but they are much quieter.


Yeah, I don't think I'd replace a stock Corsair fan with that model either. It may be a slight improvement, but not enough to justify the replacement (imo). I'd go with the Pro, or something completely different. Eventually I'll put my modified NZXT fan back into my 600T. It's a far better fan than even the Pro, and I have installed double the number of LEDs so it's also way brighter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> I am looking to get more air flow out of my 600t. I know people cut the ribs out of the top and front but what kind of tools do they use?
> I don't have a dremel and really don't want to buy one if I don't have too.


You could use a good pair of side cutters. One guy said he used a hacksaw blade. But really, a roto tool and a set of cutting discs only cost about $30. Considering how much the case is, I think it's worth the purchase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> It's not a pro. Just a regular Spectre. The mounts don't extend far enough forward to enable me to mount it in intake mode.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no HDD cages in my case.


Why not check with your local hardware store and see if they have some spacers you could put the screws through? And pick up some longer screws while you're there.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Why not check with your local hardware store and see if they have some spacers you could put the screws through? And pick up some longer screws while you're there.


Yeah, I think installing actual long bolts with nuts will do the trick. I modified my ICY DOCK MB994SP-4SB-1 4x 2.5" SSD/HD in 1x 5.25" Bay at work, and was gonna pick up some likely mounting hardware to bring home, but I got busy, then had to deal with my supervisor trying to fire one of my people >








Tomorrow isn't looking much better...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Yeah, I think installing actual long bolts with nuts will do the trick. I modified my ICY DOCK MB994SP-4SB-1 4x 2.5" SSD/HD in 1x 5.25" Bay at work, and was gonna pick up some likely mounting hardware to bring home, but I got busy, then had to deal with my supervisor trying to fire one of my people >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow isn't looking much better...


Man, I hate days like that. Even though working in smaller businesses doesn't have the job security you can get in a larger business, you know everyone working there and if everyone gets along then there's very little arguing or confrontations.


----------



## EliteReplay

is there any list of 200mm fan that fits on the 600T without modding it?

thanks


----------



## caligrown

May I join the club?









First PC I've ever built, thoroughly enjoyed it! Already planning future mods and such, (blue cables, LEDs, better fans, water-cooling in the future etc.)

Love the 600t! Cheers!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caligrown*
> 
> May I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First PC I've ever built, thoroughly enjoyed it! Already planning future mods and such, (blue cables, LEDs, better fans, water-cooling in the future etc.)
> Love the 600t! Cheers!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well you sure bought the right case for a first time build. You did a good job too, well done.


----------



## caligrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Well you sure bought the right case for a first time build. You did a good job too, well done.


Thanks!

I had a good 4+ months of research whilst saving up, but I'm super stoked that I went with the 600t.

Just yesterday I cleaned up my rig (removed unused HDD cage & cable management)

Seeing all the awesome builds in this thread have me drooling over upgrades & mods! Haha I literally just built it a few months ago, so I'm just dreaming for now.


----------



## djerald

Hello guys,

I have a question about this case that i plan to acquire (TM version), what about side fans? Is it a good idea to improve temperatures or can they disrupt the classic air flow (front intake -> rear and top exhaust) with negative results?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djerald*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a question about this case that i plan to acquire (TM version), what about side fans? Is it a good idea to improve temperatures or can they disrupt the classic air flow (front intake -> rear and top exhaust) with negative results?


when folding i HAVE to have side fans otherwise there isn't enough airflow and components get too hot. I see a 10 degree drop on the GPU's and 5 at the CPU. i have the side fans, front fans, and back fan as intake and the top as exhaust


----------



## jbyron

Sup guys, just joined, but long time 600t owner and fan of this thread!

Some notes:
I have the mnpctech acrylic door
The 200mm fans are stock
The H80 fans are stock

The Corsair fan mounted over the gpus is mounted via http://www.moddiy.com/products/Expansion-Slot-Side-Fan-Mounting-Kit.html which has helped a lot to drop the temps (quad sli GTX 590s, not the most power/heat friendly). To make it worse, I have an x-fi fatality mounted between them because the onboard audio does not work! When I originally ordered the acrylic door I only had one GPU, no sound card (different mobo), so I had no need to mount side fans for additional cooling.

I have two hidden SSDs and an HD mounted in the 5.25 bays using this http://www.moddiy.com/products/5.25%22-Bay-to-2.5%22-3.5%22-HDD-%26-SSD-Adapter-Hard-Drive-Rack-%283-x-HDD%7B47%7DSSD%29.html#.UMolMndr0-U, and the gentle typhoon is mounted with this http://www.moddiy.com/products/5.25in-Bay-Case-Fan-Cooler-Mounting-Kit.html#.UMolXndr0-U

now PICs!


----------



## JMatzelle3

Hows the fan controller on the 600T?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> Hows the fan controller on the 600T?


Not great. It scales from 0-50% and from 50-100% it's the same power.


----------



## genilladelph

Here is my build... mounted the HDD rack in the CD drive bay. I have it very securely set in with wire ties. Outside of that.. your standard clean build.





Gallery:


http://imgur.com/xXPMf


----------



## djerald

Hi all,

Someone can confirm a 25mm thick replacement fan like Bitfenix Spectre Pro will fit without removing hdd cages on the front of this case?

Thanks


----------



## BBLENDER

I would like to add to that question. Is the pro more powerful than the "regular"?


----------



## OkanG

The Pro version is newer, and I've read many places that the 'Pro' version is a big improvement over the older 'regular' version.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djerald*
> 
> Hi all,
> Someone can confirm a 25mm thick replacement fan like Bitfenix Spectre Pro will fit without removing hdd cages on the front of this case?
> Thanks


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8202201627/
Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> I would like to add to that question. Is the pro more powerful than the "regular"?


Yes.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djerald*
> 
> Hi all,
> Someone can confirm a 25mm thick replacement fan like Bitfenix Spectre Pro will fit without removing hdd cages on the front of this case?
> Thanks


Go back 20 pages and read the posts. We were literally just talking about that, and there were even pictures, just a few pages back. Short answer is yes.


----------



## caligrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8202201627/
> Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> Yes.
> Yes.


Super clean build there mate









What brand are those white cables you're using?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caligrown*
> 
> Super clean build there mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What brand are those white cables you're using?


Thanks.
These are BitFenix Alchemy extension cables.


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> Hows the fan controller on the 600T?


taken from http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/1220#post_13484505
I don't know if this is still the case or it has been updated on SE and gun metal editions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze*
> 
> I was bored so I did some testing on the fan controller. Sorry if this has already been posted.


----------



## EliteReplay

what are the best replacement for this case? regarding the 200mm fans?


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Prolly the Bit Fenix Spectre Pro. Make sure it's teh Pro edition, not just the Spectre...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Prolly the Bit Fenix Spectre Pro. Make sure it's teh Pro edition, not just the Spectre...


but the pro edition as far as i know, it doesnt fit on the corsair 600t


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> but the pro edition as far as i know, it doesnt fit on the corsair 600t


Guys...
I don't want to sound harsh or something, but if you go just one page (and even further) back, you can see the same question asked a few times.
I answered on it also. The Bitfenix Spectre Pro is a great replacement for the stock Corsair fans and it DOES fit in the 600T without any modifications.

Proof for one more time:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8202201627/
Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr

The 200mm fan on the front is a white Bitfenix Spectre Pro.


----------



## BBLENDER

To be fair, it dooesn't have the HD cage.









Does it fit with the cage? I have 5 drives, so I kinda need it...

I have the regular Spectre, but if there's a benefit in replacing it with the Pro, I might get it...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Guys...
> I don't want to sound harsh or something, but if you go just one page (and even further) back, you can see the same question asked a few times.
> I answered on it also. The Bitfenix Spectre Pro is a great replacement for the stock Corsair fans and it DOES fit in the 600T without any modifications.
> Proof for one more time:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8202201627/
> Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> The 200mm fan on the front is a white Bitfenix Spectre Pro.


well u dont have the same fan in the top, so basically it doest fit... thank for the picture tho


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well u dont have the same fan in the top, so basically it doest fit... thank for the picture tho


The bitfenix pro has the same mounting holes as the stock fan. It is also the same diameter. So I dont see why it wouldnt fit.

Also, if anyone is interested in said fan, I have one for sale. One minor problem, is that it only has 7 blades instead of the 9. I broke two off yesterday messing with it because I was sizing it up for push/pull on my 200mm radiator with the old stock fans gutting for shrouds. Guess I am going to stick with my 2x120 fans and the plenum I made.

Back on the proper topic. I have been working on my case for a while guys, and I am almost done. Not MOTM material, but I am still very happy with it. I put 6 GT fans on the side panel, and modded it with an 8 pin EPS extension so that the fans connect/disconnect automatically when I take the panel on/off. I also moved the top radiator when I switched it out from a 240 to a 360, I offset it away from the MOBO panel so now I can either get a 60mm thick radiator, or just add some fans for push/pull on the the top radiator.

Will take pictures whenever I get a camera. My cell phone's USB port is fried so I cant upload pics directly to my computer.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

I'm going to be going with a 2X120mm rad up top, and a 200mm in the front. I'll be trying to make as few cuts as possible... I wanna be able to bring it back to stock within an hour


----------



## goodtobeking

My case looks stock from the outside, except from the 6 fans on the door VS the 4 on the stock panel. But I cut the hell out of the insides lol.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Guys...
> I don't want to sound harsh or something, but if you go just one page (and even further) back, you can see the same question asked a few times.
> I answered on it also. The Bitfenix Spectre Pro is a great replacement for the stock Corsair fans and it DOES fit in the 600T without any modifications.
> Proof for one more time:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8202201627/
> Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The 200mm fan on the front is a white Bitfenix Spectre Pro.


I agree 100%. Thanks for mentioning that, I sometimes thought no one else got tired of seeing the same questions over and over.
Don't get me wrong, I like helping people and have no problems answering questions, but often (as you pointed out) the answer to their questions is literally only a few pages back in the thread. I mean, at least go back 10 or 20 pages when joining a new thread and make sure you're not asking something they were just discussing.







I do understand that joining new forums can be a little daunting with new systems and rules and customs.

I've mentioned before that it would be nice to have some sort of index for these threads. Of course, one can always just do a search in the thread for "200mm fan" and read the newest posts containing that phrase. Maybe the search feature needs to be a little more prominent? Or allowing something like a sticky at the top of each page?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> To be fair, it dooesn't have the HD cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it fit with the cage? I have 5 drives, so I kinda need it...
> I have the regular Spectre, but if there's a benefit in replacing it with the Pro, I might get it...


Yes, it fits with the cage, but the cage will touch it on the frame at the bottom. This does not cause any problems. I posted a picture of my system with the fan installed a few pages back. I even had a 200mm NZXT fan up their, but since it was 30mm thick I had to do a little mod....the Spectre Pro doesn't require any modding.

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/7820#post_18768710
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well u dont have the same fan in the top, so basically it doest fit... thank for the picture tho


I found the answer above by searching the thread, and it took about 10 seconds. I think the picture speaks for itself.


----------



## karupt

I am thinking about getting this case. What are the worst things about this case?

The white version imo looks the best. Is it worth the $20~ extra?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I agree 100%. Thanks for mentioning that, I sometimes thought no one else got tired of seeing the same questions over and over.
> Don't get me wrong, I like helping people and have no problems answering questions, but often (as you pointed out) the answer to their questions is literally only a few pages back in the thread. I mean, at least go back 10 or 20 pages when joining a new thread and make sure you're not asking something they were just discussing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand that joining new forums can be a little daunting with new systems and rules and customs.
> I've mentioned before that it would be nice to have some sort of index for these threads. Of course, one can always just do a search in the thread for "200mm fan" and read the newest posts containing that phrase. Maybe the search feature needs to be a little more prominent? Or allowing something like a sticky at the top of each page?
> Yes, it fits with the cage, but the cage will touch it on the frame at the bottom. This does not cause any problems. I posted a picture of my system with the fan installed a few pages back. I even had a 200mm NZXT fan up their, but since it was 30mm thick I had to do a little mod....the Spectre Pro doesn't require any modding.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/7820#post_18768710
> I found the answer above by searching the thread, and it took about 10 seconds. I think the picture speaks for itself.


thank for the picture, but like i said, i believe it would not fit on the top, the corsair fan are tight in the top... can u try to post a picture with a bitfenix in the top? i havent seen anyyet... remember mounting a fan in the front is not the same as in the top... in the front you have more space to adjust or what ever u want to do, in the top you have limited space.


----------



## DaGoat

Hi folks,

It's been a while I haven't posted here, I have a question, sorry if it is silly:

I just purchased a second SSD, now I need an adapte to put my 2 SSDs in one 3.5" bay, but I'm confused as to knowing which one will fit as they're all not designed to fit a "screwless" system...

So here are those I found, (please note: it's a french site)

SILVERSTONE SST-SDP08


AKASA AK-MX010


OCZ ACSSDBRKT2

Thanks again and sorry for the noobish question, I prefer to be sure.


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karupt*
> 
> I am thinking about getting this case. What are the worst things about this case?
> The white version imo looks the best. Is it worth the $20~ extra?


As a general impression is a well thought quality product. But the price (160euros when i bought it) defines a premium product and allows me to have some complaints:

The replacement panel with the plexi window squeaks like theres no tomorrow (plexi contacts directly the metal surface).
Its unacceptable to have to buy a usb3 internal adapter for the front panel usb3 port (except if you want to route the usb cable at the back of the case).
The case has to much plastic.
The Mobo tray is top oriented so push-pull configs on the roof can be a pain.
Reported issues with the fan controller (mine is still working).
Minor paint issues (the internal if the sides is not well finished at the bottom)

One of the hatch mechanisms sometime sticks (minor)

The Roof could accommodate a 360 rad without a dremmel (rant)


----------



## BBLENDER

Add to that the Front/Top 200mm fan issue.


----------



## Killeg

Hello everybody









Just got the Corsair Graphite 600T and my new GTX 680. It's really a lovely case.
Here's The Pic:


I know, I know there has to be done alot of things (dat intel Box cooler).
But i will upgrade it piece for piece.

Also the cable management isn't really good, because it's the first time i built something myself








(Got the old components from a PC i bought already built up 2 years ago)

Would like to hear some response


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Hello everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Corsair Graphite 600T and my new GTX 680. It's really a lovely case.
> Here's The Pic:
> 
> I know, I know there has to be done alot of things (dat intel Box cooler).
> But i will upgrade it piece for piece.
> Also the cable management isn't really good, because it's the first time i built something myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Got the old components from a PC i bought already built up 2 years ago)
> Would like to hear some response


Why did you route your 8 pin power in front of the motherboard instead of behind? It will fit back there.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> First thing i did when i received my Graphite 600T was replacing the noisy stock Corsair fans with Bitfenix fans.
> They're great fans, low noisy and push a decent amount of air. Recommended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8202201627/
> Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr


which extensions are you using?


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Why did you route your 8 pin power in front of the motherboard instead of behind? It will fit back there.


I tried to but it really is to short.. didn't work out for me :/ i know it looks really bad in front


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> which extensions are you using?


He stated a page back. Bitfenix Alchemy White


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED:*

Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> thank for the picture, but like i said, i believe it would not fit on the top, the corsair fan are tight in the top... can u try to post a picture with a bitfenix in the top? i havent seen anyyet... remember mounting a fan in the front is not the same as in the top... in the front you have more space to adjust or what ever u want to do, in the top you have limited space.


The fan is 25mm thick. Think about this though. Most 120mm fans people use are 25mm thick. The Spectre Pro is 25mm thick. The H100 is 27mm thick. All these things fit up top. If I wanted a SP fan up top, I would purchase it and take the risk. I would still use a ruler to measure the space from the upper components on my motherboard to the top of the case. You should do the same for yours, that way you'll be sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Hi folks,
> It's been a while I haven't posted here, I have a question, sorry if it is silly:
> I just purchased a second SSD, now I need an adapte to put my 2 SSDs in one 3.5" bay, but I'm confused as to knowing which one will fit as they're all not designed to fit a "screwless" system...
> So here are those I found, (please note: it's a french site)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> SILVERSTONE SST-SDP08
> 
> AKASA AK-MX010
> 
> OCZ ACSSDBRKT2
> 
> 
> Thanks again and sorry for the noobish question, I prefer to be sure.


I like the Akasa one myself, but I think all of them would work with the tool-less system. Devices that are only a half bay deep won't work properly (I have a fan controller that is only a half bay deep, and I have to use screws on it). As long as the device is a full bay deep, one of the pins in the locking mechanism should make contact with one of the rear holes. If the device is a full bay high as well, it should make contact with two of the holes.

Note, you can remove the bracket from the bay, install the ssd holder, put screws in it, and then put the bracket back into place so you can't tell there are screws holding it in. Using that method, pretty much any device will fit into the bays even if the device doesn't work with the Corsair brackets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> As a general impression is a well thought quality product. But the price (160euros when i bought it) defines a premium product and allows me to have some complaints:
> 
> The replacement panel with the plexi window squeaks like theres no tomorrow (plexi contacts directly the metal surface).
> Its unacceptable to have to buy a usb3 internal adapter for the front panel usb3 port (except if you want to route the usb cable at the back of the case).
> The case has to much plastic.
> The Mobo tray is top oriented so push-pull configs on the roof can be a pain.
> Reported issues with the fan controller (mine is still working).
> Minor paint issues (the internal if the sides is not well finished at the bottom)
> 
> One of the hatch mechanisms sometime sticks (minor)
> 
> The Roof could accommodate a 360 rad without a dremmel (rant)


Most of your points are valid. I would add "a lot of noisy fans" to the list as well as we have seen a lot of people replacing the 200mm fans to reduce the noise. You could also add "no hexagon holes for the fan mesh" which would help with the noise a little from what I hear.

However, a few of your points can be addressed. On the plexy panel, you could try tightening the screws. If that doesn't work for you, you can fix it by puting a small strip of cloth between the plexy and the panel. Cloth or rubber, whatever you have available. Just cut it small enough so it can't be seen. Lots of work though.
As for the USB3 cable, it doesn't bother me at all and in fact when I first got this case my mobo didn't have USB 3.0, so I had to use this type of cable to plug the front panel USB 3 into my USB 3 expansion card. I would agree that they could include an adapter. The plastic is no issue. If one doesn't like the plastic, don't purchase the case.

I agree about the push/pull comment, but of course this is a mid tower that can still fit pretty much any board on the market. Adding more room at the top of the mobo could take it out of the mid tower market. Still though, another half inch would have been really nice. I also agree about the fan controller and in fact I think the case would have been much nicer without one instead the one they used. I haven't had any paint issues on mine, but it's the graphite version. If you have a side panel latch that's sticking, swap it out with one from the other panel. Since you don't take that panel off as much, it won't be a big issue. I have three panels for mine because I had to purchase the windowed side panel, and it has a latch that sticks too. Lucky I could swap it out with one of the latches on the panel I'm not using.

I also agree that it wouldn't have taken much more effort to allow this case to fit a 360 rad up top. Don't forget though that making the top able to handle a rad that long would make half the top optical drive bay unusable. In my case, when I had three fans up top, I was using this half bay deep fan controller in the top bay so it wasn't an issue for me (I did the 360 mod up top). Maybe they could make a Premium version of the case with a little more space up there, both vertically and horizontally.

We should point out though that t he features of the case far outweigh any complaints we might have (at least for me). I love the design/style (other than the fan controller knob). I really like how the convex side panels allow for more cable routing space without making a big bulge like some other cases. I love the interior design. The space available in this case is huge, even when it's got two or three video cards installed, and even with water-cooling setups. The filter system is decent and easy to keep clean. Removable and configurable hard drive bays are a great idea, and the cable management system has been copied to death by other companies. The tool-less system is OK, as are the thumb screws on the back. It's a large mid-tower, but you can see how they have really made use of the increase in size. All in all a great case for sure.


----------



## kanaks

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The fan is 25mm thick. Think about this though. Most 120mm fans people use are 25mm thick. The Spectre Pro is 25mm thick. The H100 is 27mm thick. All these things fit up top. If I wanted a SP fan up top, I would purchase it and take the risk. I would still use a ruler to measure the space from the upper components on my motherboard to the top of the case. You should do the same for yours, that way you'll be sure.
> I like the Akasa one myself, but I think all of them would work with the tool-less system. Devices that are only a half bay deep won't work properly (I have a fan controller that is only a half bay deep, and I have to use screws on it). As long as the device is a full bay deep, one of the pins in the locking mechanism should make contact with one of the rear holes. If the device is a full bay high as well, it should make contact with two of the holes.
> Note, you can remove the bracket from the bay, install the ssd holder, put screws in it, and then put the bracket back into place so you can't tell there are screws holding it in. Using that method, pretty much any device will fit into the bays even if the device doesn't work with the Corsair brackets.
> Most of your points are valid. I would add "a lot of noisy fans" to the list as well as we have seen a lot of people replacing the 200mm fans to reduce the noise. You could also add "no hexagon holes for the fan mesh" which would help with the noise a little from what I hear.
> However, a few of your points can be addressed. On the plexy panel, you could try tightening the screws. If that doesn't work for you, you can fix it by puting a small strip of cloth between the plexy and the panel. Cloth or rubber, whatever you have available. Just cut it small enough so it can't be seen. Lots of work though.
> As for the USB3 cable, it doesn't bother me at all and in fact when I first got this case my mobo didn't have USB 3.0, so I had to use this type of cable to plug the front panel USB 3 into my USB 3 expansion card. I would agree that they could include an adapter. The plastic is no issue. If one doesn't like the plastic, don't purchase the case.
> I agree about the push/pull comment, but of course this is a mid tower that can still fit pretty much any board on the market. Adding more room at the top of the mobo could take it out of the mid tower market. Still though, another half inch would have been really nice. I also agree about the fan controller and in fact I think the case would have been much nicer without one instead the one they used. I haven't had any paint issues on mine, but it's the graphite version. If you have a side panel latch that's sticking, swap it out with one from the other panel. Since you don't take that panel off as much, it won't be a big issue. I have three panels for mine because I had to purchase the windowed side panel, and it has a latch that sticks too. Lucky I could swap it out with one of the latches on the panel I'm not using.
> I also agree that it wouldn't have taken much more effort to allow this case to fit a 360 rad up top. Don't forget though that making the top able to handle a rad that long would make half the top optical drive bay unusable. In my case, when I had three fans up top, I was using this half bay deep fan controller in the top bay so it wasn't an issue for me (I did the 360 mod up top). Maybe they could make a Premium version of the case with a little more space up there, both vertically and horizontally.
> We should point out though that t he features of the case far outweigh any complaints we might have (at least for me). I love the design/style (other than the fan controller knob). I really like how the convex side panels allow for more cable routing space without making a big bulge like some other cases. I love the interior design. The space available in this case is huge, even when it's got two or three video cards installed, and even with water-cooling setups. The filter system is decent and easy to keep clean. Removable and configurable hard drive bays are a great idea, and the cable management system has been copied to death by other companies. The tool-less system is OK, as are the thumb screws on the back. It's a large mid-tower, but you can see how they have really made use of the increase in size. All in all a great case for sure.






Well said! The net result is that its a mid tower chasis that does fulfills its promises, and for the most part even more, since it is punching like one weight category up (full tower) and thats the root of our expectations (inherited greed of human beings might be another one







).


----------



## sockpirate

Let me in


----------



## Leudast

Hey guys,

I'm seeing a lot of discussion on the Spectre Pro and how it is superior to the regular Spectre. Can someone elaborate? I'm assuming quieter/better performance.

My main question about the pro version is can I disable the LEDs? Would it be relatively simple to do? I'm going for a more subtle look in my black 600t with a lot of UV / violet light.

Also as a caveat, is there somewhere where I can buy just the clear plexiglass window? Not the full clear side, just the window. I think it would look better than the mesh and keep the airflow in a more controlled direction.


----------



## Ingold

All Gold 600t


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ingold*
> 
> All Gold 600t


that case is pretty slick. did corsair come out with a gold one or did they paint it?


----------



## Swag

I want to line my Corsair 600T with some carbon fiber, how much do you think I'd need? The exterior specifically.


----------



## ja3s

Purchased this case a few days ago. I transferred all the components from my sig rig into it. I was a little disappointed that you can only put a 200mm fan in the front without cutting up the case. So, I went a head and cut up my case.











I also cut up the top so I can put my H100 radiator up top, for a push setup. (its a little dirty)




Idle temps for my GPU and CPU dropped a few degrees by making these changes. I haven't loaded the system up yet, but I was running 60c @ 5ghz on my 2500k. I'm going to change out the 2 front 120mm fans for 2 more Corsair fans and possibly a nice touch screen fan controller.

Also, a nice little tip/trick. The 3.5" bay mesh pop-out from a CoolerMaster HAF 912 fits the 600t. The honeycomb is a little different, but blends in rather well.



I'm going to purchase a full set of BitFenix Anarchy extensions in white, soon. I also plan to do a custom loop and possibly SLI.


----------



## EliteReplay

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ja3s*
> 
> Purchased this case a few days ago. I transferred all the components from my sig rig into it. I was a little disappointed that you can only put a 200mm fan in the front without cutting up the case. So, I went a head and cut up my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cut up the top so I can put my H100 radiator up top, for a push setup. (its a little dirty)








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Idle temps for my GPU and CPU dropped a few degrees by making these changes. I haven't loaded the system up yet, but I was running 60c @ 5ghz on my 2500k. I'm going to change out the 2 front 120mm fans for 2 more Corsair fans and possibly a nice touch screen fan controller.
Also, a nice little tip/trick. The 3.5" bay mesh pop-out from a CoolerMaster HAF 912 fits the 600t. The honeycomb is a little different, but blends in rather well.

I'm going to purchase a full set of BitFenix Anarchy extensions in white, soon. I also plan to do a custom loop and possibly SLI.











If you put the radiator in the top, are u able to put the thing that covers the top as well?


----------



## ja3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> If you put the radiator in the top, are u able to put the thing that covers the top as well?


I believe so. It needs to be tweaked, but it looks like it should fit fine.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> If you put the radiator in the top, are u able to put the thing that covers the top as well?


Yes, all you have to do is remove a few of the cross braces from under the cover and it will fit in place fine.


----------



## EliteReplay

OK great... thanks guys


----------



## tr1xst3r

Add me to the list!

2012-12-19 22.01.28.jpg 1998k .jpg file


2012-12-19 22.02.14.jpg 2285k .jpg file


----------



## Mergatroid

Just bought a 2012 Impala, so less money for my computer....sweet ride though.....


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Just bought a 2012 Impala, so less money for my computer....sweet ride though.....


at least you made a good choice with chevy







hopefully you can keep upgrading soon


----------



## ja3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> Add me to the list!
> 
> 2012-12-19 22.01.28.jpg 1998k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2012-12-19 22.02.14.jpg 2285k .jpg file


Did you get that table from IKEA? Looks exactly like the one I have but mine is white.


----------



## spacin9guild

I'm in!


----------



## tr1xst3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ja3s*
> 
> Did you get that table from IKEA? Looks exactly like the one I have but mine is white.


Yes i did haha. It was cheap and does the job


----------



## ja3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> Yes i did haha. It was cheap and does the job


It definitely does!


----------



## EliteReplay

Garras Aqui es donde vivo metido 24/7


----------



## LeftCoast

I've been lurking here for a while now waiting for Christmas so I could post my updated build. Santa was nice this year and got me the 600t and the H100i.

i5-3570k
16gb Gskill
660 Ti
1TB Black HDD
120 OCz sdd


----------



## mypg036

Nice rig!


----------



## cruelntention

hey guys, I would like to ask for some creative inspiration here...ive decided to change up some of my cooling...i have a bitspower D5 Vario with black mod kit coming in and need to figure out if what would look better in the case...thinking either a bay reservoir or a 150 res tube with white tubing (i really want to go dye but don't want to have it staining my components.)

basically what would you do to my computer to change it up?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://imgur.com/OeDBT


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> hey guys, I would like to ask for some creative inspiration here...ive decided to change up some of my cooling...i have a bitspower D5 Vario with black mod kit coming in and need to figure out if what would look better in the case...thinking either a bay reservoir or a 150 res tube with white tubing (i really want to go dye but don't want to have it staining my components.)
> basically what would you do to my computer to change it up?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OeDBT


I'd change the tubing as the first thing. But I can't really see anything else, your rig looks great! I think some white tubing would really compliment your build.

Oh, and find a fix for that clamp you're holding your tubing up with, right before your front rad. Can't it just hang freely?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'd change the tubing as the first thing. But I can't really see anything else, your rig looks great! I think some white tubing would really compliment your build.
> Oh, and find a fix for that clamp you're holding your tubing up with, right before your front rad. Can't it just hang freely?


it could hang freely but i didn't like how it was strung diagnally from the cpu down to the rad. I think i might just buy a bunch of 90* and 45* fittings to get rid of the bends and make it all straight...or maybe endeavor into copper piping.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> it could hang freely but i didn't like how it was strung diagnally from the cpu down to the rad. I think i might just buy a bunch of 90* and 45* fittings to get rid of the bends and make it all straight...or maybe endeavor into copper piping.


If you can pull it off, piping looks really sexy too


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> hey guys, I would like to ask for some creative inspiration here...ive decided to change up some of my cooling...i have a bitspower D5 Vario with black mod kit coming in and need to figure out if what would look better in the case...thinking either a bay reservoir or a 150 res tube with white tubing (i really want to go dye but don't want to have it staining my components.)
> basically what would you do to my computer to change it up?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OeDBT


I would mount the rad on its side, and run the longest hose behind the motherboard.


----------



## cruelntention

Ahhh...never thought about putting it on its side. The thought of going behind the mono tray did cross my mind. Hopefully I get everything by this weekend and I'll start tinkering


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I'm jealous of all of you. xD


----------



## Proj Frostfire

The beginning of my new rig


----------



## Doc1355

Very nice rigs guys!!!

Im doing a project for my 600T..check my sig for more


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Very nice rigs guys!!!
> 
> Im doing a project for my 600T..check my sig for more


Hey I wanted to tell you before you start but if you plan to place the H100 on top, you will need to cut more on either side or else it won't fit. I found out the harsh way and ended up having a really bad looking product. Also, how do you make the cut look smoother and more professional? Do you file it or anything?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey I wanted to tell you before you start but if you plan to place the H100 on top, you will need to cut more on either side or else it won't fit. I found out the harsh way and ended up having a really bad looking product. Also, how do you make the cut look smoother and more professional? Do you file it or anything?


Im gonna use a custom loop man,not the h100!

Yes you need to file it and to get the best result,just paint it or if you dont want to paint the whole case you can also paint just the edges that you made with the cuts


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey I wanted to tell you before you start but if you plan to place the H100 on top, you will need to cut more on either side or else it won't fit. I found out the harsh way and ended up having a really bad looking product. Also, how do you make the cut look smoother and more professional? Do you file it or anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna use a custom loop man,not the h100!
> 
> Yes you need to file it and to get the best result,just paint it or if you dont want to paint the whole case you can also paint just the edges that you made with the cuts
Click to expand...

Oh ok, yea I did mine with the H100 and now I'm stuck with this ugly thing. I'm just gonna dremel the entire top, file it, and then add a rubber thing that covers the cuts.







It'll look so much better, I hope! Anyway, good luck with your project. Mind I ask you what cutting wheels you are using? I just bought some but they wore down extremely quickly!


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh ok, yea I did mine with the H100 and now I'm stuck with this ugly thing. I'm just gonna dremel the entire top, file it, and then add a rubber thing that covers the cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll look so much better, I hope! Anyway, good luck with your project. Mind I ask you what cutting wheels you are using? I just bought some but they wore down extremely quickly!


You should use the sc409 with the speedclic mandrel,but dont push the thing man just let it work its way!!!
It will save you some wheels this way


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh ok, yea I did mine with the H100 and now I'm stuck with this ugly thing. I'm just gonna dremel the entire top, file it, and then add a rubber thing that covers the cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll look so much better, I hope! Anyway, good luck with your project. Mind I ask you what cutting wheels you are using? I just bought some but they wore down extremely quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> You should use the sc409 with the speedclic mandrel,but dont push the thing man just let it work its way!!!
> It will save you some wheels this way
Click to expand...

Learned that the hard way.







I'll look for those.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Learned that the hard way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look for those.


Ηaha yeah i think we all did









Good luck and dont forget the SpeedClic Mandrel (sc402)!


----------



## DRKEagle

Starting new Build with this great case. I have ordered the clear side panel from mnpctech and cant wait to get that engraved. I think the engraving will pop nicely after I have the NZXT Hue RGB LED Controller installed. Im also looking for something similar to the Lepa 120mm Casino 1C to go with Overkill "Nautilus" 120mm Fan Grill, Clear,
1/2" thick Clear Cast Acrylic.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Learned that the hard way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look for those.
> 
> 
> 
> Ηaha yeah i think we all did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and dont forget the SpeedClic Mandrel (sc402)!
Click to expand...

Yea, I've been looking for something like that. I hated how I had to unscrew the dremel top to put in the new disc! Thanks. I'll be finishing this dremel thing and sell the case.


----------



## de4ler

Heyyyyyyy so do some rebuild because my SLI is geting too hot and i need some space
so i buy some good cheap nice MOBO ........
http://postimage.org/image/in7m4ztc1/http://postimage.org/image/d9a91j8p7/http://postimage.org/image/t1k6ueazv/
now i have the back and the side fan pushing air inside and the air go out on the top and front .
well its good for me ...
this is what i have one year ago
http://postimage.org/image/5tsfw0tk3/ i thing its good change









but i have a litle problem whit OC the CPU . this MOBO can do 5 GHz but somehow i cant do more then 4,5 ´...... its not stabile maybe i need update bios ?
http://postimage.org/image/l5kmflkf7/


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Very nice rigs guys!!!
> Im doing a project for my 600T..check my sig for more


Looks promising, give moar radiators to the ppl


----------



## kanaks

I started cutting the snowwhite in order to accommodate a 360 rad on top in push configuration. It was a royal pain since I did't empty the case and had to mask the mobo and be extra-careful.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh ok, yea I did mine with the H100 and now I'm stuck with this ugly thing. I'm just gonna dremel the entire top, file it, and then add a rubber thing that covers the cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll look so much better, I hope! Anyway, good luck with your project. Mind I ask you what cutting wheels you are using? I just bought some but they wore down extremely quickly!


I don't understand what problem you could have had. I have the H100 up top in my rig, actually I was one of the first people to do that, and I didn't have to cut the mesh at all. All I needed was a hole at the front to fit the H100 through (which I already had because I did the 360 rad mod).

Considering I didn't cut the mesh at all, why would you need to cut it more just to fit the H100? Can you show us a picture so we can see what you're referring to?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> I started cutting the snowwhite in order to accommodate a 360 rad on top in push configuration. It was a royal pain since I did't empty the case and had to mask the mobo and be extra-careful.


Nice job. What material did you use to line your cut?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh ok, yea I did mine with the H100 and now I'm stuck with this ugly thing. I'm just gonna dremel the entire top, file it, and then add a rubber thing that covers the cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll look so much better, I hope! Anyway, good luck with your project. Mind I ask you what cutting wheels you are using? I just bought some but they wore down extremely quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what problem you could have had. I have the H100 up top in my rig, actually I was one of the first people to do that, and I didn't have to cut the mesh at all. All I needed was a hole at the front to fit the H100 through (which I already had because I did the 360 rad mod).
> 
> Considering I didn't cut the mesh at all, why would you need to cut it more just to fit the H100? Can you show us a picture so we can see what you're referring to?
Click to expand...

That was what I was referring to.







You had to cut a hole in front to fit the H100.


----------



## sockpirate

My best friend shot these with his DSLR, they were just some quick impromptu shots at our little DayZ sleepover lol....


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> I started cutting the snowwhite in order to accommodate a 360 rad on top in push configuration. It was a royal pain since I did't empty the case and had to mask the mobo and be extra-careful.


Nice job iwas planing on doing the same thing but i was going to remove everything 1st lol


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That was what I was referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had to cut a hole in front to fit the H100.


Then why not just cover the hole now? If you have your H100 mounted how you like it, get some material of some type, paint it to match and use it to cover the hole.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That was what I was referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had to cut a hole in front to fit the H100.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not just cover the hole now? If you have your H100 mounted how you like it, get some material of some type, paint it to match and use it to cover the hole.
Click to expand...

No, I was just informing him that he might have to cut a bit more to the front if he wanted to place the rad up there. I'm fixing the case so it looks better because I'm still new to case modding. Once I fix it, I'll probably sell it for a low price.


----------



## jpdaballa

add me please: 600t white
for anyone that wants to check it out
build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1343440/build-log-project-hitman/0_100

its a beautiful case!


----------



## hawleywood

It has been a long, long time since i posted last. I was one of the first to mention the restrictions of the H100 in the 600T case, namely in combination with the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme. If mounted on the upper interior of the case - the RAM becomes inaccessible to remove. Bummerfish.

If you go back - way back in the posts - you can read all about it. But, pictures are more fun. Coming back on here tonight and over the last few days i notice guys cutting holes - SAHWEET! Several months back i whipped out the ol' dremel tool and cut out the honeycomb mesh on the upper interior of the case as well as the accompanying clickable top-grille insert. I dropped the H100 cooling block through the case hole and mounted matching Corsair fans blowing air in through the top.

Here are several pics of the rig as she's stood for the past 6 months.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawleywood*
> 
> It has been a long, long time since i posted last. I was one of the first to mention the restrictions of the H100 in the 600T case, namely in combination with the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme. If mounted on the upper interior of the case - the RAM becomes inaccessible to remove. Bummerfish.
> If you go back - way back in the posts - you can read all about it. But, pictures are more fun. Coming back on here tonight and over the last few days i notice guys cutting holes - SAHWEET! Several months back i whipped out the ol' dremel tool and cut out the honeycomb mesh on the upper interior of the case as well as the accompanying clickable top-grille insert. I dropped the H100 cooling block through the case hole and mounted matching Corsair fans blowing air in through the top.
> Here are several pics of the rig as she's stood for the past 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man, black and white theme looks so nice. I think I'll change my blue LEDs out with some subtle white ones. I just ordered those fans too, they look so good in the 600t


----------



## keesgelder

Hey gentlemen,

For some reason I never noticed this thread, while I've been using the 600T (white edition) for over a year now. Anyway, nice to see that there's such an active thread regarding this case. The looks of this case justified a purchase for me over a year ago, and I honestly still haven't seen another case with the looks that would justify replacing it.

I just got my second Asus GTX670 in, and thought I'd share some pics with you (posted before in the Asus GTX670 thread):







For anyone who'd like to know more about the performance of these 670's in this case, see here.

(only change since is a Corsair SP120 on my H60 rad)


----------



## KristiyanK

Can I be added to the club please ?











Also what do you think of the cable management ?


----------



## calmb4tehpwn

Okay, so I've been wanting to surprise the group with my build, even though its nothing special, but I need to ask a question. I'm not currently located with all the materials (vacation) but after looking at some pictures on here, if I removed the front hhd bay stack, and all but the top optical drive, would there be enough room for two 200mm fans? I plan on removing the factory mesh in the front, and using modders mesh to have one big panel over the whole front, aside from the top optical drive bay, which will be a fan controller.

My other plan is to remove the factory fan controller, and install a nice bulgin momentary switch with the blue LED ring, as a power switch. I'd like to replace That entire little panel, With the USB ports, but I'm not convinced That will be an easy task. Does that panel come out? Or would I need to cut it out?


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ...Nice job. What material did you use to line your cut?


Thanks, for the marking, i used common paper tape a marker and a metallic ruler, pretty basic stuff. The honeycomb part of the top was easily cut with diagonal side cutters and then filled.
For the rest (solid) part i used dremel Thin Cutting Wheels (SC409) and once more file. Finnaly I used this adhesive

in order to glue the U-Channel at the chasis.


----------



## N080N

is it possible to put 120mm fan in front of this case to replace the huge 200mm fan? (im not big fan fans)


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N080N*
> 
> is it possible to put 120mm fan in front of this case to replace the huge 200mm fan? (im not big fan fans)


Even better you can add two 120mm

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/330#post_12027059


----------



## jbyron

Got inspired by some of the examples here and redid my setup! added nzxt silver extensions, doubled the fans on the GPU, and changed the front fan to a specre pro LED. I also re-tim'd my gpus! Hope you guys like the changes

before:



after:


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> 
> Got inspired by some of the examples here and redid my setup! added nzxt silver extensions, doubled the fans on the GPU, and changed the front fan to a specre pro LED. I also re-tim'd my gpus! Hope you guys like the changes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> before:
> 
> after:


I like it dude, really nice! Quick question, with what are you mouting those fans over your graphics cards? Do you think it would be an efficient way to cool my single 670 too? Or is it more suited for dual GPU setups?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I like it dude, really nice! Quick question, with what are you mouting those fans over your graphics cards? Do you think it would be an efficient way to cool my single 670 too? Or is it more suited for dual GPU setups?


Wanted to ask the exact same question lol. Nice one.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Wanted to ask the exact same question lol. Nice one.


I'm partially wondering because I have 3 of those fans in my closet which I'm not using. I should though, they're great fans. They're soooo sexy too









Off Topic: I don't know what time it is at you guys´ location, but it's midnight in 3 and a half hours here in Denmark. So I'm just gonna go ahead and get super drunk. Happy New Years everybody!


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm partially wondering because I have 3 of those fans in my closet which I'm not using. I should though, they're great fans. They're soooo sexy too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic: I don't know what time it is at you guys´ location, but it's midnight in 3 and a half hours here in Denmark. So I'm just gonna go ahead and get super drunk. Happy New Years everybody!


Thinking of buying them as well, and yes a hapy new year to you. I will go off now and light some fireworks.


----------



## jbyron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I like it dude, really nice! Quick question, with what are you mouting those fans over your graphics cards? Do you think it would be an efficient way to cool my single 670 too? Or is it more suited for dual GPU setups?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Wanted to ask the exact same question lol. Nice one.


Thanks! I'm using two of these: http://www.moddiy.com/products/Expansion-Slot-Side-Fan-Mounting-Kit.html#.UOH5NHdew-U
The site has a lot of little doo-dads that I found helpful, at least in terms of mounting!
I also used a couple rubber grommets to space out the second fan over the pci power connectors.

I can't tell you how helpful it would be for your setup, I know the 6xx are really power efficient and don't run hot. In my case, I have two gtx 590s that would hit the low 90s in temps, and I had no way to mount side fans because I have mnpctechs acrylic door. After re-TIM-ing the cards and mounting those two 140s, I dropped my temps to the low to high 80s, with the gpu fan only hitting 70%!


----------



## jbyron

I'm also using this http://www.microcenter.com/product/390969/Magnetic_Fan_Bridge_Mounting_Kit to mount the 120mm by the 5.25" bays. It's suspended from the roof, gives a clean look and the magnets come nowhere near the HDDs I have in the bays.

you could also try this http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2099/1/

lol I spent a lot of time looking for ways to mount fans in this case


----------



## boostinsteve

Just ordered a black 600t, along with a rosewill silent night psu, and 2 200 mm bitfenix pro's. I will be modifying the top to accept a xspc rs360 rad, and add either a 240 or 120mm rad when I decide what I am going to do with the gpu. Haven't decided if I want to upgrade, or just water cool and overclock the **** out of the 6950 (bios is 6970). Once it shows up, I will take some pics of the changes.


----------



## Mergatroid

@jbyron

Nice upgrade there. Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## keesgelder

Hello gentlemen,

I'd like to have your opinion on changing the fans in the Corsair Graphite 600T (white edition). I'm thinking of replacing the front intake with a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre pro (white LED), and the top exhaust with two 120mm Spectre pro's (also white LED). These fans appeal to me mostly because they should perform better than the stock 200mm fans while they would allow me to keep somewhat consistent with the style I had before (I really like how clean the stock Corsair fans look, and while they perform well enough in principle, I'd like to get a bit more cooling performance). Now, I read that the front intake can be replaced with the 200mm Bitfenix whilst keeping the drive bays in front (which I'd like). However, from what I've read, this 200mm won't fit up top as it is thicker than the one from Corsair. This is kind of too bad, as I like to keep a consistent style, but I think that the two 120's from the same series would look fine up there as well. I like the white LEDs because I like the inside of my case to be visible, but I don't like the IMO toy-like colors everywhere.

I'm a little worried about noise, but from what I've heard these fans are pretty quiet so it should not be that much of a problem. Generally people say two 120mm fans are louder but perform better than one 200mm, but with these fans it should be a bit different. The 120's are 18.9dB, and having two would result in around 24.9dB ((sound from one source + 20 * log(2)), where 2 is the number of sources in this case). The 200mm produces 27.5dB at full speed, so it would be louder than the two 120mm fans. However, the 200mm would perform better in terms of moving air (148.72 CFM versus 112.44 of the two 120mm fans combined). In any case, the result should be quieter than the Corsair stock fans (28.8dB each), and it would move quite a bit more air (only 92 CFM each for the Corsair fans).

Now, what do you guys think about these fans in such a configuration? Any other thoughts/suggestions? How much do you think this will help in terms of cooling my Asus 670's (their temps are fine but I just want that tiny bit better)? I'd like to be a bit sure before I spend fifty euros on a couple of fans







. Thanks in advance for sharing your thoughts









BTW: I've got a Corsair H60 functioning as rear exhaust, in case you were wandering. See this post for some pics, and my sig for some specs.


----------



## PR0PH37

Hi guys, Just finished my 600T build not too long ago and thought I would come join the club and share some pics, It was this very thread that caught my eye and from there I purchased this beautiful case.Excuse the quality of the pics they were taken with my Iphone.

System specs are:

Asus Rampage Maximus x79
Intel Core I7 3820
H100 Cooler
HX1050 PSU
2 x OCZ Vertex 4 in Raid 0
WD Blue 1TB HDD
16GB Corsair Vengence Ram
ASUS GTX 680 DCII
ASUS 27" 144HZ 3D Monitor VG278HE

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR0PH37*
> 
> Hi guys, Just finished my 600T build not too long ago and thought I would come join the club and share some pics, It was this very thread that caught my eye and from there I purchased this beautiful case.Excuse the quality of the pics they were taken with my Iphone.
> System specs are:
> Asus Rampage Maximus x79
> Intel Core I7 3820
> H100 Cooler
> HX1050 PSU
> 2 x OCZ Vertex 4 in Raid 0
> WD Blue 1TB HDD
> 16GB Corsair Vengence Ram
> ASUS GTX 680 DCII
> ASUS 27" 144HZ 3D Monitor VG278HE
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good! very clean set up you have there!


----------



## EliteReplay

does someone know if the new NZXT kraken X60 will fit in the top of the Corsair 600t with some mod?


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> I tried to but it really is to short.. didn't work out for me :/ i know it looks really bad in front


Update on this:
it worked just fine








also i improved my case, will post pictures after my sabertooth and h100i arrived








Already got the processor, now waiting


----------



## PR0PH37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> does someone know if the new NZXT kraken X60 will fit in the top of the Corsair 600t with some mod?


I'm sure you could adapt something it would be a pain though... It is primarily set up for 240mm rads, someone correct me if I'm wrong. For all the hastle and mucking around I would use either a h100 or a h100i.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> Hello gentlemen,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to have your opinion on changing the fans in the Corsair Graphite 600T (white edition). I'm thinking of replacing the front intake with a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre pro (white LED), and the top exhaust with two 120mm Spectre pro's (also white LED). These fans appeal to me mostly because they should perform better than the stock 200mm fans while they would allow me to keep somewhat consistent with the style I had before (I really like how clean the stock Corsair fans look, and while they perform well enough in principle, I'd like to get a bit more cooling performance). Now, I read that the front intake can be replaced with the 200mm Bitfenix whilst keeping the drive bays in front (which I'd like). However, from what I've read, this 200mm won't fit up top as it is thicker than the one from Corsair. This is kind of too bad, as I like to keep a consistent style, but I think that the two 120's from the same series would look fine up there as well. I like the white LEDs because I like the inside of my case to be visible, but I don't like the IMO toy-like colors everywhere.
> I'm a little worried about noise, but from what I've heard these fans are pretty quiet so it should not be that much of a problem. Generally people say two 120mm fans are louder but perform better than one 200mm, but with these fans it should be a bit different. The 120's are 18.9dB, and having two would result in around 24.9dB ((sound from one source + 20 * log(2)), where 2 is the number of sources in this case). The 200mm produces 27.5dB at full speed, so it would be louder than the two 120mm fans. However, the 200mm would perform better in terms of moving air (148.72 CFM versus 112.44 of the two 120mm fans combined). In any case, the result should be quieter than the Corsair stock fans (28.8dB each), and it would move quite a bit more air (only 92 CFM each for the Corsair fans).
> Now, what do you guys think about these fans in such a configuration? Any other thoughts/suggestions? How much do you think this will help in terms of cooling my Asus 670's (their temps are fine but I just want that tiny bit better)? I'd like to be a bit sure before I spend fifty euros on a couple of fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks in advance for sharing your thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I've got a Corsair H60 functioning as rear exhaust, in case you were wandering. See this post for some pics, and my sig for some specs.


Can you link to where you found that the SP won't fit up top in the 600T? It's 25mm thick, and so are 120mm fan that fit up top. Also, the H100 fits up top and it's 27mm thick. I haven't tried it myself, but it seems anything 27mm and under should fit.

Performance is good on the SP, but you should know that performance comparisons between 120mm and 200mm are not really valid since there are so many to chose from. There are some pretty crappy fans out there, and some really good ones. If you're thinking about 120mm fans up top, there are plenty to chose from in the 120mm case fan market. You don't need high static pressure fans if you're not going to be using a rad up top, and that really opens up your choices.


----------



## Sakura Siri

I finally bought a Spectre Pro, I went LED-less for now, but I might replace it with one with LEDs and use this one for a different build. Anyway, Yes, it does fit with the HDD cages. I know this has been asked a million times, and there were pics of it installed but I haven't seen any with both cages too. If someone has put one up, then thats great, here is mine.


----------



## DaGoat

HI folks,

I have an important - and rather noobish, sorry - question about fans.

Since I mounted my SLI in my 600T SE I need some serious cooling, my temps are too high. So. I want to mount some additional fans here and there, on the front and bottom, and I think I'l mount the Mash panel to add 4x120mm fans... But I have no idea on how to power them.

I have maybe one or two 4-pin connectors left on my motheboard, and one or two Molex plug left on my PSU. No PCI-E connector left because of the SLI so no adapter. Obviously not enough connectors if I want to plug each fan individually.
I imagine there is a way to mount the fans in series or parallel?

How can I mount these 4 fans? Ideally 6 fans? I'm interested in the Scythe Gentel Typhoon for example, as I understand they come with 3/4 pin connector but no Molex - how can I do? Do I need adapters?

Please help guys... I really need to do it, my PC is very hot. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sakura Siri

If the fan controller on the case is already occupied, get another fan controller for one of the 5.25" bays and use that?


----------



## BBLENDER

Thanks for that pic Sakura. I need the 2 cages and had my doubts.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakura Siri*
> 
> If the fan controller on the case is already occupied, get another fan controller for one of the 5.25" bays and use that?


I need to power them, not control them. Or at least I need to power them first. What's a 5'25" fan controller and how is it powered?


----------



## Sakura Siri

well, a fan controller will power them. something like this, http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/fan_control/sentry_mesh. It will go in the optical bay and you can connect fans to it


----------



## cruelntention

^^what he said, alternatively you can also mount a fan (120mm) right underneath the 5.25" drive bay (unless you have your HDD cages there) to push more air onto the card. (see pic to see the fan i'm talking about)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















i'd recommend this http://www.lamptron.com/products/view/Fan_Controller_FC6

plugs up to a 4pin molex, and then you can hook your fans to the controller for power and speed control along with temp sensors









side note..i get more watercooling accessories in tomorrow and saturday...i'm giddy with excitement! pics to come!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakura Siri*
> 
> I finally bought a Spectre Pro, I went LED-less for now, but I might replace it with one with LEDs and use this one for a different build. Anyway, Yes, it does fit with the HDD cages. I know this has been asked a million times, and there were pics of it installed but I haven't seen any with both cages too. If someone has put one up, then thats great, here is mine.


That's really a waste of money, as the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan LEDs have an additional two wires which control the LEDs on the fan. If you want to disable the LEDs all you need do is remove the connector on the end of the LED control wires which breakes the curcuit and the LEDs are off. This is a really cool design on the BitFenix Spectre Pro LED Fans which is designed to be used with their Fan and Light controller, they really took the time to design the Fan.

So I would recommend sending the little bit extra now and get the LED version and disable the LEDs if its too bright, no modding envolved.









I was not aware of this when purchasing all mine, I thought you and others might be interested as I dont think its stated on the packaging that you can do this with the Pro LED fans.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> HI folks,
> I have an important - and rather noobish, sorry - question about fans.
> Since I mounted my SLI in my 600T SE I need some serious cooling, my temps are too high. So. I want to mount some additional fans here and there, on the front and bottom, and I think I'l mount the Mash panel to add 4x120mm fans... But I have no idea on how to power them.
> I have maybe one or two 4-pin connectors left on my motheboard, and one or two Molex plug left on my PSU. No PCI-E connector left because of the SLI so no adapter. Obviously not enough connectors if I want to plug each fan individually.
> I imagine there is a way to mount the fans in series or parallel?
> How can I mount these 4 fans? Ideally 6 fans? I'm interested in the Scythe Gentel Typhoon for example, as I understand they come with 3/4 pin connector but no Molex - how can I do? Do I need adapters?
> Please help guys... I really need to do it, my PC is very hot. Thanks a lot.


What the other guys recommended is a good option. You could use something like this if you are not worried about the noise.

Personally I am using the Aquaero 5 LT with watercooling and PWM fans. I dont like connecting the fans when pulling off the panel, so I made an adapter that unplugs/plugs in my fans while removing/replacing the side panel.


----------



## GreenNeon

I just bought a 600T, it's an awesome case... Looks so sleek and the fan controller is the cherry on the cake. I have one question. I know you can remove the extra fan cables however the extra IO wires are really fat and I don't have any use for the audio and 1394 wires. Can they be detached in any way because they are long and cumbersome which makes it hard to hide them properly. If not, can you guys share your cable management behind the tray, I'd be interested to see how you guys have approached this...


----------



## DaGoat

OK thanks a lot for the info. I live in France though and I didn't find the reference you showed me at my reseller.

I've found this one
Or this one, are these good?

Here is also a list if you have a couple of minutes to browse and find a good reference - thanks


----------



## DaGoat

OK thanks a lot for the info. I live in France though and I didn't find the reference you showed me at my reseller.

I've found this one
Or this one, are these good?

Here is also a list if you have a couple of minutes to browse and find a good reference - thanks









Edit: I've found the NZXT one! Mesh is grreat but I'm not very fond of linear controllers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> ^^what he said, alternatively you can also mount a fan (120mm) right underneath the 5.25" drive bay (unless you have your HDD cages there) to push more air onto the card. (see pic to see the fan i'm talking about)


Well I plan on putting one here too... And maybe enother at the bottom lol... The hole shebang ^^ My PC is way too hot.


----------



## boostinsteve

Just got my case along with th enew bitfenix 200 mm fans for the front and sides. I will post pics when I begin modding the top of the case for my 360mm rad. I also got a new rosewill silent night fanless power supply. By the time I get done, should be pretty nice and straight forward.


----------



## boostinsteve

Got it done today. The only thing I had for rad fans is 3 slow Yates loons, but it still works fine. The pics suck, so I will try and get some better ones tomorrow after work.


----------



## cruelntention

Well I got my parts in...it's been 9 months since I've fully disassembled my system and I find this. Going to Walmart to buy some ridiculous expensive can air so I can get my new stuff in tonight.


----------



## jbyron

don't waste your money on compressed air! this is better and safer, and will save you money in the long run.


----------



## jbyron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> 
> don't waste your money on compressed air! this is better and safer, and will save you money in the long run.


http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357372871&sr=8-2&keywords=air+compressor+cleaning forgot link


----------



## GreenNeon

Ok, so I managed to sort the cable management out cleanly...
Bought like 400 zip-ties, lol.

Anyways, here are the images for joining the club.
Sorry, I took them on my phone so the quality isn't that great


----------



## DaGoat

OK so as for my cooling issue, I thought that maybe replacing the two stock 200mm Corsair with better ones (delievering greater airflow) would be an improvement as well, what do you think? Is it worth it or insignificiant? And wjhat 200mm fans would you advise me?
Thanks


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> OK so as for my cooling issue, I thought that maybe replacing the two stock 200mm Corsair with better ones (delievering greater airflow) would be an improvement as well, what do you think? Is it worth it or insignificiant? And wjhat 200mm fans would you advise me?
> Thanks


I think the bitfenix spectre pro fans 200mm are what everyone is getting for the 600T, I'm about to get 2 of them to replace the corsair ones.

alright here is my revised system


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Swiftech D5 655 vario
Bitfenix Mod Kit
Bitfenix 150mm res
PrimoChill white & clear tubing (went with clear to get the background an invisible effect)
Intel 180gb 520 SSD

Will replace front 2x200mm fans with spectre pro's and a corsair 120mm AF series fan for exhaust.

now how much would it hurt if i were to turn my fans around on my 200mm & 120mm rad to exhaust instead of intake? i want to create a positive pressure case cause i get a lot of dust coming into my case right now.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> I think the bitfenix spectre pro fans 200mm are what everyone is getting for the 600T, I'm about to get 2 of them to replace the corsair ones.


Thanks; I've found several "Bitfenix Pro". Which one ist it?

This one
This one
Or this one?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Thanks; I've found several "Bitfenix Pro". Which one ist it?
> This one
> This one
> Or this one?


I believe the 200x25mm size is best. LED or no LED is up to you, for me personally i'm gonna order the last one on your link, all white with white led's


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*
> 
> Ok, so I managed to sort the cable management out cleanly...
> Bought like 400 zip-ties, lol.
> Anyways, here are the images for joining the club.
> Sorry, I took them on my phone so the quality isn't that great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice system, I applaud your cable management. I tried doing mine last night and gave up on it again...thank god you can't see the back side of my case.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> I believe the 200x25mm size is best. LED or no LED is up to you, for me personally i'm gonna order the last one on your link, all white with white led's


Huh? How come two 200mm fans have different sizes? One is 140x25 and the other 200x24. How is it possible? Does the 140 still fit or not?


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Huh? How come two 200mm fans have different sizes? One is 140x25 and the other 200x24. How is it possible? Does the 140 still fit or not?


not if you want to mod it the case a bit to get them to fit, go with the 200x25mm fans and you'll be good.


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> nice system, I applaud your cable management. I tried doing mine last night and gave up on it again...thank god you can't see the back side of my case.


Hehe, thanks mate.
My advice would be to buy a LARGE pack of thin black zip-ties (not the large ones) and be generous with tieing everything up. I used a good amount from my pack.
Don't be nervous bending the wires, my 24 pin and 6 pin cables are tighter than a rats arse. Can barely move them...
Start with the 24 pin cable and zip it to the midway loop between the rubber grommets, this will be your base guide for the rest of the wires...
Now what you want to do is remove the top drive-bay cover and unplug one of the fan ports depending on whether you're using 3 fans or the mesh side panel. If not then skip this step.
I then seperated the wires out into groups by the size and path they were going to be wired to, depending on that I zipped up the wires into bundles so they were easier to manage in segments.
I find this to be an impotant step because it helps to visualize how you're going to manage the wires. If they are all in a mess then it makes it very confusing...
I then decided which IO cables I was going to use. In my case I chose the USB3, USB2 and left the audio and 1394 cables... Ofcourse the front panel connector is compulsary...
I routed the USB3 cable along the top of the case (as seen in the image) and used the tension to wedge it around my radiator, both holding it in place and keeping it hidden from sight.
The USB2 cables I bent in a sharp S shape down to the bottom grommet. I zipped the top to the HDD bay to make sure it didn't drop down and also to prevent it from interfering with the side panel clips. I then zipped the rest to the 24 pin cable and passed it through to the motherboard...
The front panel connector is somewhat longer, so I pushed it into the recessed gap down the left side of the case and zipped it partially to the fan cable. This ensured some tension to keep it in place.
The rest of the cables I carefully zipped into a loop and tied them to the drive bays. This can be seen in the image.
Zip, zip, zip - if the cables are too long them bend them into a figure of 8 and tie them down. Not too tight otherwise you won't be able to manipulate the lengths if you have to.
I then rinsed and repeated with the rest of the cables, further tieing them to the 24 pin connector.
Hope this helped.

Also, one more tip. Move the drive cage down to the bottom if your PSU permits. This enables you to wire the Sata and power cables through the small hole in the tray. This helps to prevent any cables hanging down past the clear area where the side panel is visible. In my case, the wires were too short anyway so I killed two birds with one stone...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357372871&sr=8-2&keywords=air+compressor+cleaning forgot link


i was thinking on getting one of those, but a different model. do u have that one? if yes, do you clean really well your dust?


----------



## Devious Dog

.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> 
> Well I got my parts in...it's been 9 months since I've fully disassembled my system and I find this. Going to Walmart to buy some ridiculous expensive can air so I can get my new stuff in tonight.


Since you have taken it out, just pour some water through it from the other side, this will clean off all the dust.

Dust filters with positive air pressure also helps


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> 
> Well I got my parts in...it's been 9 months since I've fully disassembled my system and I find this. Going to Walmart to buy some ridiculous expensive can air so I can get my new stuff in tonight.


That's why I don't use my rad as an intake, and the intakes I have use dust filters.
You can purchase a nice little compressor for about $50 if you dislike the price of canned air. Canned is great if I need it on the go or for some quick cleaning if I don't want to pull out a compressor, but at work and home I mostly use a compressor for anything but the fastest cleaning jobs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Huh? How come two 200mm fans have different sizes? One is 140x25 and the other 200x24. How is it possible? Does the 140 still fit or not?


140 x 25 is not a 200mm fan. If it was, it would be 200 x 25 or similar. All those fans you linked to are the same fan, just different colours. Look at their specs. Same RPM, same dimensions, same airflow.


----------



## cruelntention

question...how would I get a positive air pressure with this set up?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







top fans are gentle typhoons ap-15's, and front is 2x200mm fans as intake. will turning them to exhaust hurt my temps really bad?

currently my cpu is getting avg 28* and gpu's are at 23*


----------



## DaGoat

Hi folks...

I have other questions about my cooling...

- What is better for replacing at the top? Another 200mm like a Bifenix Spectre Pro or two good 120 / 140mm? In terms of Airflow / better temps, I mean.

- What would be the best reference for case panels? I'm tempted by Scythe Gente Typhoons but boy are they expensive.. Also I've read in several threads that these are good radiator fans, but I need good case fans, if there is any difference?
I've read the new Corsair ones are good ,(AF = quiet / SP = more static pressure), and that the SP's were good for radiators... Is there any real difference between fans designed for radiators and fans designed for cases?

Here is a selection, what would be a good choice?

BITFENIX Spectre Pro
NZXT FZ-120 Airflow Fan Series - 120mm
CORSAIR AF120 Performance Edition - High Airflow - 120 mm
CORSAIR SP120 High Performance - High Static Pressure - 120 mm
Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15

- Finally... Should the fans on the mesh panel be intake or exhaust?

Thanks in advance.. That's a lot of qestions lol sorry.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Hi folks...
> I have other questions about my cooling...
> - What is better for replacing at the top? Another 200mm like a Bifenix Spectre Pro or two good 120 / 140mm? In terms of Airflow / better temps, I mean.
> - What would be the best reference for case panels? I'm tempted by Scythe Gente Typhoons but boy are they expensive.. Also I've read in several threads that these are good radiator fans, but I need good case fans, if there is any difference?
> I've read the new Corsair ones are good ,(AF = quiet / SP = more static pressure), and that the SP's were good for radiators... Is there any real difference between fans designed for radiators and fans designed for cases?
> Here is a selection, what would be a good choice?
> BITFENIX Spectre Pro
> NZXT FZ-120 Airflow Fan Series - 120mm
> CORSAIR AF120 Performance Edition - High Airflow - 120 mm
> CORSAIR SP120 High Performance - High Static Pressure - 120 mm
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15
> - Finally... Should the fans on the mesh panel be intake or exhaust?
> Thanks in advance.. That's a lot of qestions lol sorry.


the high static pressure fans are to be used in a "tight space" situation like a radiator to help push the air thru those spaces, while regular "high flow" fans are designed to move air into/outside the case. Either fans will work IMO if you're air cooling. if you're using the mesh panel on the side, I would prolly configure it as intake fans to push air onto the gpu, and then have some high flow fans as exhaust. I would replace the top 200mm fan with 2x120mm fans as either intake or exhaust. Hope that helps and again this is only my









direct from Corsair

Air Series AF fan models perform best in unrestricted spaces with at least 3cm of clearance, and they're ideal for mounting at the rear or top of your PC case as exhaust fans for your PC's motherboard and CPU, graphics accelerators, and other components that fill the case with heat. They work equally well as unrestricted intake fans for areas like side panels or bottom intakes.
For high restriction areas like hard drive cages or in other tight spaces where there's less air volume, check out our Air Series SP models of high static pressure fans.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> the high static pressure fans are to be used in a "tight space" situation like a radiator to help push the air thru those spaces, while regular "high flow" fans are designed to move air into/outside the case. Either fans will work IMO if you're air cooling. if you're using the mesh panel on the side, I would prolly configure it as intake fans to push air onto the gpu, and then have some high flow fans as exhaust. I would replace the top 200mm fan with 2x120mm fans as either intake or exhaust. Hope that helps and again this is only my


As I checked, my bottom 200mm is intake, the top 200mm is exhaust and the 120mm ones on my H80 are exhaust. OK so I would go with 4x120 as intake on the mesh panel and exhaust though the top with two powerful 120mm High Static Pressure fans instead of 1x200, you said 2x120 is better if I understood you correctly?

So my idea would be

1 x BITFENIX Spectre Pro 200 mm Intake at the bottom to replace the Orignal Corsair 200mm one
2x x CORSAIR SP120 High Performance - High Static Pressure Exhaust to replace the ones on my H80
Another 2 x CORSAIR SP120 High Performance - High Static Pressure Exhaust at the top to replace the original 200mm Corsair
4 x YATE LOON Intake on the Mesh panel
NZXT Sentry Mesh fan controller

But since the mesh panel fans are used intake, I guess I'd have to use some sort of dust filter no?

Thanks a lot for your ansswers, rep +


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> As I checked, my bottom 200mm is intake, the top 200mm is exhaust and the 120mm ones on my H80 are exhaust. OK so I would go with 4x120 as intake on the mesh panel and exhaust though the top with two powerful 120mm High Static Pressure fans instead of 1x200, you said 2x120 is better if I understood you correctly?
> So my idea would be
> 1 x BITFENIX Spectre Pro 200 mm Intake at the bottom to replace the Orignal Corsair 200mm one
> 2x x CORSAIR SP120 High Performance - High Static Pressure Exhaust to replace the ones on my H80
> Another 2 x CORSAIR SP120 High Performance - High Static Pressure Exhaust at the top to replace the original 200mm Corsair
> 4 x YATE LOON Intake on the Mesh panel
> NZXT Sentry Mesh fan controller
> But since the mesh panel fans are used intake, I guess I'd have to use some sort of dust filter no?
> Thanks a lot for your ansswers, rep +


what kind of video card do you have? reason why i ask is if the card exhausts the air within the case or out the back. if they're going out the back. you could leave the set up how it is on the H80, but if the video card exhausts it within the case, i'd make that H80 as intake so it takes cool air in, instead of the hot air in the case. so in theory of hot air being blown in the case.
2x120mm top as exhaust, H80 as intake, 200m as intake/exhaust (you'll have to play around with that) and the mesh intake (maybe bottom 2 intake, top 2 exhaust or top and bottom left side intake, top and bottom right side as exhaust...again you'll have to play around with that.

if the card is exhausting out the back, you should be good with your set up...air cooling is an art I swear...

you can get a fan filter...i'd recommend one now after seeing what i saw last night on my rad http://www.sherv.net/vomiting-emoticon-391.html


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> what kind of video card do you have? reason why i ask is if the card exhausts the air within the case or out the back. if they're going out the back. you could leave the set up how it is on the H80, but if the video card exhausts it within the case, i'd make that H80 as intake so it takes cool air in, instead of the hot air in the case. so in theory of hot air being blown in the case.
> 2x120mm top as exhaust, H80 as intake, 200m as intake/exhaust (you'll have to play around with that) and the mesh intake (maybe bottom 2 intake, top 2 exhaust or top and bottom left side intake, top and bottom right side as exhaust...again you'll have to play around with that.
> if the card is exhausting out the back, you should be good with your set up...air cooling is an art I swear...
> you can get a fan filter...i'd recommend one now after seeing what i saw last night on my rad http://www.sherv.net/vomiting-emoticon-391.html


Thanks man. My Graphic cards are on my sig rig. They're the main reason why I need a better cooling.. They're two 3-Slot Asus Matrix in sandwich so there's a lot of heat into the case.

Dude, I don't think that's a good idea at all to put the H80 fans as intake. *Heat rises*. So fans at the bottom should be intake and fans on the top should definitely be exhaust.
My main concern is with the mesh panel since it's in the "middle". I finally think intake is a much better option, to let cool airenter at the GPU level which is then exhausted at the top. But I think I'll go with 1 x 200 Bitfenix Pro at the top instead of 2 x 120, Definitely more airflow and less noise.

My main concern now are the dust filters on the mesh panels. I really don't know how to choose it and if they would fit. The only one I found is this one, I wonder if I can put 4 of those on the mesh panel for the 4 x 120 mm fans?

And overall, my main question now is: since the panel fans operate as intake, and they have to take air throught the panel + a dust filter, I wonder if I shouldn't choose more powerful fans with more static pressure?









On this particular detail, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cruelntention

^^ I know somewhere on this thread, someone did testing with fan filters and if I remember correctly they didn't hurt the flow too much, you just had to clean them regularly because of the build up.

I believe mergatoid has some info for the filters as well.


----------



## boostinsteve

Just wanted to give a few images while I had a moment. Pretty standard 600T. Modded to top to take a 360mm rad, and keep the top cover on. I also put the 200mm bitfenix in the front, as well as on the side panel.

The rad is an RS360, with high speed yate loons.

Really loving this case however, great quality, and really is easy to work with.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

sry for the bad quality, fast shot of my new rig for a friend ^^

feedback?









and yes, i will upload better pics


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry for the bad quality, fast shot of my new rig for a friend ^^
> feedback?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, i will upload better pics


Nice. I thought of doing the same with a 400 up front and 360 up top with a 120 out back. I have it all but instead of a 400, I have the 200. Couldnt figure out what to do with the optical drive, plus I have my HDDs there and my Aquaero LT. Let me guess, no optical drive??


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Nice. I thought of doing the same with a 400 up front and 360 up top with a 120 out back. I have it all but instead of a 400, I have the 200. Couldnt figure out what to do with the optical drive, plus I have my HDDs there and my Aquaero LT. Let me guess, no optical drive??


Just get an external slim line USB drive for when you need it, I have a 400 up front and have not needed a optical drive for years. OS installs can be done by USB keys.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostinsteve*
> 
> Just wanted to give a few images while I had a moment. Pretty standard 600T. Modded to top to take a 360mm rad, and keep the top cover on. I also put the 200mm bitfenix in the front, as well as on the side panel.
> The rad is an RS360, with high speed yate loons.
> Really loving this case however, great quality, and really is easy to work with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great, the single 200mm on the side panel!







I think I might go this route, much cheaper, no fan controller to buy, less noise... Is your 200mm side panel fan intake or exhaust? Is it efficient? My goal is to decrease the temps of my GPUs.


----------



## DRKEagle

So I decided against getting the glass door panel from mnpctech. Just couldn't justify the $120.00 expense. So I decided to do my own side panel mod. I've also been playing with etching. Have done a few panels and been switching them out.



Just removed the standard graphite mesh. No mod yet. Also my first etching attempt.



Removed the mesh panel connection points on door and added my own design.



Huge Mass Effect fan so why not the SR1. Have not decided on what to place in the new panels and still waiting for the U-Channel molding to arrive.


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKEagle*
> 
> So I decided against getting the glass door panel from mnpctech. Just couldn't justify the $120.00 expense. So I decided to do my own side panel mod. I've also been playing with etching. Have done a few panels and been switching them out.
> 
> Just removed the standard graphite mesh. No mod yet. Also my first etching attempt.
> 
> Removed the mesh panel connection points on door and added my own design.
> 
> Huge Mass Effect fan so why not the SR1. Have not decided on what to place in the new panels and still waiting for the U-Channel molding to arrive.


Damn nice mod, would be nicer if the cutouts were a little straighter but I guess that can't be helped...

On another note, how could I mount some 120mm fans in the case to increase the airflow under the video card without swapping the windowed panel for the mesh one? I have plenty of zip-ties so I don't mind strapping some fans to the inside.
Here's how my system is looking at the moment...


----------



## DRKEagle

Im hoping the U-Channel will help with the cuts and give them a much cleaner look.
As for fans I have seen a 140 mounted between the upper and lower drive bays.
I like the look of that. Give that a try.


----------



## DRKEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*
> 
> Damn nice mod, would be nicer if the cutouts were a little straighter but I guess that can't be helped...
> On another note, how could I mount some 120mm fans in the case to increase the airflow under the video card without swapping the windowed panel for the mesh one? I have plenty of zip-ties so I don't mind strapping some fans to the inside.
> Here's how my system is looking at the moment...


Im hoping the U-Channel will help with the cuts and give them a much cleaner look.
As for fans I have seen a 140 mounted between the upper and lower drive bays.
I like the look of that. Give that a try.


----------



## boostinsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Great, the single 200mm on the side panel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might go this route, much cheaper, no fan controller to buy, less noise... Is your 200mm side panel fan intake or exhaust? Is it efficient? My goal is to decrease the temps of my GPUs.


I put it in when I was putting the rest of my gear in. Gpu's stay fairly cool. I would recommend it as it wasn't hard to do. I drilled holes for it instead of doing the zip tie method.


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Nice. I thought of doing the same with a 400 up front and 360 up top with a 120 out back. I have it all but instead of a 400, I have the 200. Couldnt figure out what to do with the optical drive, plus I have my HDDs there and my Aquaero LT. Let me guess, no optical drive??


Yes, no optical drive, i mount the hdds on the sidepanel









anyone else ?


----------



## DaGoat

What are zip ties please guys?

These things?


----------



## jjtoutt

yes, they are zip ties


----------



## jjtoutt

I would love to join the club.


----------



## cruelntention

@green neon, you can attach a 120mm fan to the underside of your 5.25" bay.


----------



## SabreWulf69




----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> question...how would I get a positive air pressure with this set up?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top fans are gentle typhoons ap-15's, and front is 2x200mm fans as intake. will turning them to exhaust hurt my temps really bad?
> currently my cpu is getting avg 28* and gpu's are at 23*


If both the top AP-15s and the front 200mm fan are all intake, you should already have positive pressure. As long as you have more airflow entering than exiting, you have positive pressure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Thanks man. My Graphic cards are on my sig rig. They're the main reason why I need a better cooling.. They're two 3-Slot Asus Matrix in sandwich so there's a lot of heat into the case.
> Dude, I don't think that's a good idea at all to put the H80 fans as intake. *Heat rises*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> . So fans at the bottom should be intake and fans on the top should definitely be exhaust.
> My main concern is with the mesh panel since it's in the "middle". I finally think intake is a much better option, to let cool airenter at the GPU level which is then exhausted at the top. But I think I'll go with 1 x 200 Bitfenix Pro at the top instead of 2 x 120, Definitely more airflow and less noise.
> My main concern now are the dust filters on the mesh panels. I really don't know how to choose it and if they would fit. The only one I found is this one, I wonder if I can put 4 of those on the mesh panel for the 4 x 120 mm fans?
> And overall, my main question now is: since the panel fans operate as intake, and they have to take air throught the panel + a dust filter, I wonder if I shouldn't choose more powerful fans with more static pressure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this particular detail, any help would be greatly appreciated.


Heat rising is a very weak force, fans moving air are a very strong force. The tendency for warm air to rise is easily overcome with fans.

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2010#post_13976813

http://www.overclock.net/t/572373/official-corsair-obsidian-800d-700d-650d-550d-club/2510#post_12323113

As for dust filters, give these a try:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14346/ffi-88/DEMCiflex_Corsair_600T_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_4_Piece.html

Your fan selection is fine. The yate loons are good fans as they have good SP as well as decent air flow so you can use them on a rad later if you decide to. They're pretty quiet as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKEagle*
> 
> So I decided against getting the glass door panel from mnpctech. Just couldn't justify the $120.00 expense. So I decided to do my own side panel mod. I've also been playing with etching. Have done a few panels and been switching them out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just removed the standard graphite mesh. No mod yet. Also my first etching attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the mesh panel connection points on door and added my own design.
> 
> Huge Mass Effect fan so why not the SR1. Have not decided on what to place in the new panels and still waiting for the U-Channel molding to arrive.


Nice job there. I've been putting off doing my own window because I can't decide what to cut. I have a spare panel, and the plexy. Post another pic when you get your molding installed.

@GhOsT_xXx

@boostinsteve

Sweet builds guys. Very nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjtoutt*
> 
> I would love to join the club.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job with the hdd bay fans.

@SabreWulf69

Well done. Looks good.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjtoutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did something similar to this, but only one fan, since my bays are one side the other. good job
Click to expand...


----------



## jjtoutt

Thanks!!

@EliteReplay

Do you have any pictures of your build uploaded?


----------



## polzii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjtoutt*
> 
> I would love to join the club.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjtoutt*
> 
> Thanks!!
> @EliteReplay
> Do you have any pictures of your build uploaded?


yeah if you go to my profile i will see them


----------



## polzii




----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polzii*


haha look like my PC. i have the same color patern black and white, same headset and same mouse and case







we are brothers!


----------



## Killeg

I just upgraded my PC again, got the asus sabertooth x79, i7 3820 and the Corsair H100i.(pics will follow)
But i still have a question, i have mounted the radiator inside the case and the fans outside (top)
When i put the mesh cover over the fans, they get really noisy. Does anyone of you have the same problem?
I'm using the standard fans i got with the h100i

here's a blurry pic from my cellphone


----------



## Krullmeister

Hi guys,

New member of the forum and to the 600t club. After spending a whole lot of time reading through this thread and getting so many great ideas I had to make an account and post my rig.






I had a Bitfenix Spectre Pro installed, but it started making ticking and grinding noises right off the bat so gonna have to return it. Rocking the stock 200mm for now.

It's far from done, gonna do sleeving (not sure if I'll try to do that myself or go the easy way and get pre sleeved extensions), some white lights are going in, better RAM, maybe an attempt at a custom sidepanel and so on. It's not too flashy but it performance extremely well.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> I just upgraded my PC again, got the asus sabertooth x79, i7 3820 and the Corsair H100i.(pics will follow)
> But i still have a question, i have mounted the radiator inside the case and the fans outside (top)
> When i put the mesh cover over the fans, they get really noisy. Does anyone of you have the same problem?
> I'm using the standard fans i got with the h100i
> here's a blurry pic from my cellphone


I'd like to refer you to one of my old posts, where I had the same problem with my BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm's. This is a very common "mod", which almost everyone with fans mounted the same position does:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/7140_20#post_17952891

It literally takes 20 seconds to do, and doesn't in any way damage the mesh as long as you don't cut in the mesh itself. It's really sturdy, so you don't have to worry about the mesh bending or anything, when the supports in the middle are cut off


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> 
> Well I got my parts in...it's been 9 months since I've fully disassembled my system and I find this. Going to Walmart to buy some ridiculous expensive can air so I can get my new stuff in tonight.


Well cruelntention, I have to warranty my mobo, ram and cpu so its given me time to check my system. Its been 4mths since my last clean and my H100 is on top as exhaust and I use filters and have the system setup with positive air pressure so my front filters are used. I clean my filters every thursday night ready for the weekend. And this is the state of my H100


All I can sugest is you do as Mergatroid has suggested and use can air or a compressor to clean your radiatior, but I would NOW recommend this to anyone that's using radiators to check the fins on your radiators for the first couple of months when you first setup your system so you get to know how much dust your system is collecting, if it is too much then move it (ie. move it to your desk or lift it off the ground). Once you then know how much dust your system is collecting, schedule cleaning as needed.

Oh, almost forgot that I also have to warranty my new Bitspower Dual D5 Mod Top Extreme - POM Version as it came from FrozenCPU.com with damaged threads. Anyone that's interested in the Bitspower Dual D5 Mod top and Mod Top 150, https://www.dropbox.com/s/agdkxnq8w2h5dn8/Bitspower%20Upgrade%20Kit%20and%20Dual%20D5%20Mod%20Top.wmv if you are going to get this setup.. do not use the M3x8mm screws, get some M3x12mm and save yourself some pain as this is the size Bitspower should have shipped with the 150 Mod Top.

Now calling my system JINX, as I already got a faulty CPU 4 mths ago.


----------



## 3volu7ion

This is my 1st ever attempt at building a PC. I use it mainly for gaming and music production. I plan to keep modding, and I'm open to any creative advice or ideas. My next task as you will see from my panel mock up in these pictures is to create a bigger window. Please share any tips or knowledge you might have before I go and destroy my side panel. There are currently no LEDs in my system and therefore there's no internal lighting. To be honest I love awesome builds with crazy lights to look at, but to sit next to one while gaming, or to have so many lights flashing in the background when streaming movies to my PS3 in the dark, well it's just not for me. I am planning to put some natural light cathodes in with an on/off switch at some point, after the window mod probably. Thanks very much for looking









- Gigabyte UD5H-Z77
- Intel 3770k Ivybridge Processor clocked @ 4.5Ghz with Intel Water Cooler
- 16GB Samsung Green RAM with Blue Heatsinks and Corsair AirFlow RAM Cooler (Overkill I Know)
- EVGA GTX 670 4GB
- Corsair AX850
- ESI Maya 44xte Audio Production Sound Card
- 256GB OCZ Vertex 4 SSD
- 1.5TB WD Caviar Black HDD
- Samsung Bluray Drive
- Bit Feinx Spectre Pro Fans (1x200mm front intake, 1x120mm PWM Push exhaust on rear rad, 2x120mm top exhaust)


Full view of case prior to creating a stencil for my planned window mod. Never done this before, just seen pics of other attempts. Some look awesome, some not, I figured there's nothing to it, but to do it. Here we go.


I have carried my Black, White & Blue theme through to my desktop wallpaper.


I got 2 pre-braided Bit Fenix Alchemy USB Cables and the pre-braided NZXT Front Panel Connection Cables. I didn't want to try braiding myself yet, I don't have the tools or workspace for it.


Custom painted PCI brackets. Custom painted Corsair AirFlow RAM cooler fan Blades. Custom painted PSU fan grill.








Looking forward to your input


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3volu7ion*
> 
> This is my 1st ever attempt at building a PC. I use it mainly for gaming and music production. I plan to keep modding, and I'm open to any creative advice or ideas. My next task as you will see from my panel mock up in these pictures is to create a bigger window. Please share any tips or knowledge you might have before I go and destroy my side panel. There are currently no LEDs in my system and therefore there's no internal lighting. To be honest I love awesome builds with crazy lights to look at, but to sit next to one while gaming, or to have so many lights flashing in the background when streaming movies to my PS3 in the dark, well it's just not for me. I am planning to put some natural light cathodes in with an on/off switch at some point, after the window mod probably. Thanks very much for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gigabyte UD5H-Z77
> - Intel 3770k Ivybridge Processor clocked @ 4.5Ghz with Intel Water Cooler
> - 16GB Samsung Green RAM with Blue Heatsinks and Corsair AirFlow RAM Cooler (Overkill I Know)
> - EVGA GTX 670 4GB
> - Corsair AX850
> - ESI Maya 44xte Audio Production Sound Card
> - 256GB OCZ Vertex 4 SSD
> - 1.5TB WD Caviar Black HDD
> - Samsung Bluray Drive
> - Bit Feinx Spectre Pro Fans (1x200mm front intake, 1x120mm PWM Push exhaust on rear rad, 2x120mm top exhaust)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Full view of case prior to creating a stencil for my planned window mod. Never done this before, just seen pics of other attempts. Some look awesome, some not, I figured there's nothing to it, but to do it. Here we go.
> 
> I have carried my Black, White & Blue theme through to my desktop wallpaper.
> 
> I got 2 pre-braided Bit Fenix Alchemy USB Cables and the pre-braided NZXT Front Panel Connection Cables. I didn't want to try braiding myself yet, I don't have the tools or workspace for it.
> 
> Custom painted PCI brackets. Custom painted Corsair AirFlow RAM cooler fan Blades. Custom painted PSU fan grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your input


looks good, i'm starting to love the white inside, I should have done that before and now that I see how the system looks with a white bitfenix spectre 200m inside, I'm sold on it! Very nice rig you have there! Anyone have an extra NZXT white braided led that would want to trade for my blue led's?


----------



## Banananman

hey








Your system looks really awesome!
And for your 1st ever attempt at building a PC the cable management is great too!








But I would not cut out the lower right of the side panel... I mean, do you really want to see that blank white spot between the 200mm fan and the HDDs?








BTW my first System didn't look that clean and I will put up some Pics of my 600t when it's finished .








Sorry for my bad english


----------



## EliteReplay

This is my PC... i build it back in september 2012


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> I just upgraded my PC again, got the asus sabertooth x79, i7 3820 and the Corsair H100i.(pics will follow)
> But i still have a question, i have mounted the radiator inside the case and the fans outside (top)
> When i put the mesh cover over the fans, they get really noisy. Does anyone of you have the same problem?
> I'm using the standard fans i got with the h100i
> here's a blurry pic from my cellphone


Air wooshing noise or "my fans may be bad" noise? Air wooshing noise would be understandable, but that's the only type of noise you should get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Hi guys,
> New member of the forum and to the 600t club. After spending a whole lot of time reading through this thread and getting so many great ideas I had to make an account and post my rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Bitfenix Spectre Pro installed, but it started making ticking and grinding noises right off the bat so gonna have to return it. Rocking the stock 200mm for now.
> It's far from done, gonna do sleeving (not sure if I'll try to do that myself or go the easy way and get pre sleeved extensions), some white lights are going in, better RAM, maybe an attempt at a custom sidepanel and so on. It's not too flashy but it performance extremely well.


You have the most awesome Corsair AX750 psu. You can purchase sleeved cables in various colours right from Corsair's site, and they're made specifically for that psu. Good job on your build.

http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'd like to refer you to one of my old posts, where I had the same problem with my BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm's. This is a very common "mod", which almost everyone with fans mounted the same position does:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/7140_20#post_17952891
> It literally takes 20 seconds to do, and doesn't in any way damage the mesh as long as you don't cut in the mesh itself. It's really sturdy, so you don't have to worry about the mesh bending or anything, when the supports in the middle are cut off


He's using the H100 120mm fans, not the Spectre Pro 120mm fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Well cruelntention, I have to warranty my mobo, ram and cpu so its given me time to check my system. Its been 4mths since my last clean and my H100 is on top as exhaust and I use filters and have the system setup with positive air pressure so my front filters are used. I clean my filters every thursday night ready for the weekend. And this is the state of my H100
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can sugest is you do as Mergatroid has suggested and use can air or a compressor to clean your radiatior, but I would NOW recommend this to anyone that's using radiators to check the fins on your radiators for the first couple of months when you first setup your system so you get to know how much dust your system is collecting, if it is too much then move it (ie. move it to your desk or lift it off the ground). Once you then know how much dust your system is collecting, schedule cleaning as needed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, almost forgot that I also have to warranty my new Bitspower Dual D5 Mod Top Extreme - POM Version as it came from FrozenCPU.com with damaged threads. Anyone that's interested in the Bitspower Dual D5 Mod top and Mod Top 150, https://www.dropbox.com/s/agdkxnq8w2h5dn8/Bitspower%20Upgrade%20Kit%20and%20Dual%20D5%20Mod%20Top.wmv if you are going to get this setup.. do not use the M3x8mm screws, get some M3x12mm and save yourself some pain as this is the size Bitspower should have shipped with the 150 Mod Top.
> Now calling my system JINX, as I already got a faulty CPU 4 mths ago.


Wow, that's a lot in only 4 months. And I thought my house was dusty









Were you using the floor for your system? I've been thinking about moving my system from inside my desk to on top of it, but my space in my desk is perfect for my PC and once again I can't make up my mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3volu7ion*
> 
> This is my 1st ever attempt at building a PC. I use it mainly for gaming and music production. I plan to keep modding, and I'm open to any creative advice or ideas. My next task as you will see from my panel mock up in these pictures is to create a bigger window. Please share any tips or knowledge you might have before I go and destroy my side panel. There are currently no LEDs in my system and therefore there's no internal lighting. To be honest I love awesome builds with crazy lights to look at, but to sit next to one while gaming, or to have so many lights flashing in the background when streaming movies to my PS3 in the dark, well it's just not for me. I am planning to put some natural light cathodes in with an on/off switch at some point, after the window mod probably. Thanks very much for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Gigabyte UD5H-Z77
> - Intel 3770k Ivybridge Processor clocked @ 4.5Ghz with Intel Water Cooler
> - 16GB Samsung Green RAM with Blue Heatsinks and Corsair AirFlow RAM Cooler (Overkill I Know)
> - EVGA GTX 670 4GB
> - Corsair AX850
> - ESI Maya 44xte Audio Production Sound Card
> - 256GB OCZ Vertex 4 SSD
> - 1.5TB WD Caviar Black HDD
> - Samsung Bluray Drive
> - Bit Feinx Spectre Pro Fans (1x200mm front intake, 1x120mm PWM Push exhaust on rear rad, 2x120mm top exhaust)
> 
> Full view of case prior to creating a stencil for my planned window mod. Never done this before, just seen pics of other attempts. Some look awesome, some not, I figured there's nothing to it, but to do it. Here we go.
> 
> I have carried my Black, White & Blue theme through to my desktop wallpaper.
> 
> I got 2 pre-braided Bit Fenix Alchemy USB Cables and the pre-braided NZXT Front Panel Connection Cables. I didn't want to try braiding myself yet, I don't have the tools or workspace for it.
> 
> Custom painted PCI brackets. Custom painted Corsair AirFlow RAM cooler fan Blades. Custom painted PSU fan grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your input


Your system looks really nice, great job for first time. Hell, great job for any time. Personally, I'm all ready to make a new window on my system as well. I have everything I need but cannot make up my mind about what design to use. (I'm thinking about the "Forever Normandy" badge from Mass Effect). I would like to find something a little wider though. I was also thinking about the Enterprise symbol from the uniforms in the original series. I can only cut once, and I just can't decide what to do.

Did you know that the NZXT LED strips come with a two stage brightness control, and an on/off switch? The controls mount in a rear expansion slot cover. If you decide on one, make sure you get the 2 meter version and not the 1m.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX31679

That way you can shut them off, or turn them down, when you don't need them lit. I modded mine so the controls mount in the front, but now I have another 5 1/4" device to install, so I need to find another place to mount the controls.


----------



## OkanG

I know he's using the H100 fans, I'm just saying what I did with my fans. And what everyone else is doing too. Doesn't the fans from the H100 fit in the gap?


----------



## autoxspeed7

hey guys,

i need some help here i am about done with my build and i never took down notes on this one item. Now i am trying to put it all back together and i want to make sure it was right. the part in question is the cable that goes from the case to the motherbaord for turning on, off, and reseting the computer along with the leds. On the end that plugs in to the case which color wires are on top here is a pic on mine and i wanted to know if it is right?


next is how do you know on the other end of this wire which one is the + and the - of the Reset SW, power SW, and HDD LED pins?

thanks for all your help


----------



## Random_Sheep

Can I just asked one question, why did you take it off in the first place and to answer your second one, I have found it doesn't make a difference which way they get plugged in, although I might be wrong.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Random_Sheep

I can take a photo of my replacement unit if that would help. Will post a lil later.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## autoxspeed7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> I can take a photo of my replacement unit if that would help. Will post a lil later.
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


that would help greatly thanks

and the reason is that i sleeeved all my cables including the ones from the case the only one i could not do was the USB 3.0 cable


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I know he's using the H100 fans, I'm just saying what I did with my fans. And what everyone else is doing too. Doesn't the fans from the H100 fit in the gap?


Yes, they do fit in the gap. But he's not having the same problem you had. He says that when he closes the top cover his fans get noisier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autoxspeed7*
> 
> hey guys,
> i need some help here i am about done with my build and i never took down notes on this one item. Now i am trying to put it all back together and i want to make sure it was right. the part in question is the cable that goes from the case to the motherbaord for turning on, off, and reseting the computer along with the leds. On the end that plugs in to the case which color wires are on top here is a pic on mine and i wanted to know if it is right?
> 
> next is how do you know on the other end of this wire which one is the + and the - of the Reset SW, power SW, and HDD LED pins?
> thanks for all your help


I'm not sure what colour goes on top of the connector, but I can tell you that the switches don't have a polarity. You can plug the power and reset switches in either way. If you have a continuity tester or an ohm meter or VOM, you can test from the power switch to the connectors for the main board. If you get continuity, you have it plugged in correctly. If you don't, then reverse the plug.

As for the HDD LED, guess. If it's not right (HDD LED doesn't work) then reverse it. Same with the power light. However, I seem to remember all the grounds being the same colour (white?).


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yes, they do fit in the gap. But he's not having the same problem you had. He says that when he closes the top cover his fans get noisier.


That's what i meant, the top closes fine, but it just gets this "wooshing" noise, at high RPM it's really loud with the cover and without you hear them just a bit.
Not really sure what's causing the problem :/


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yes, they do fit in the gap. But he's not having the same problem you had. He says that when he closes the top cover his fans get noisier.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what i meant, the top closes fine, but it just gets this "wooshing" noise, at high RPM it's really loud with the cover and without you hear them just a bit.
> Not really sure what's causing the problem :/
Click to expand...

The reason it makes a nice is because the fans are pushing air against the mesh. It's gonna happen regardless.
Honestly when i bench in just take the panel off so my fans can running full ball and it's not crazy loud.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> The reason it makes a nice is because the fans are pushing air against the mesh. It's gonna happen regardless.
> Honestly when i bench in just take the panel off so my fans can running full ball and it's not crazy loud.
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah i also thought about that, seems like i go topless when i'm at home








But hasn't anyone figured out a workaround or something that you can keep the top on?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yes, they do fit in the gap. But he's not having the same problem you had. He says that when he closes the top cover his fans get noisier.


Well, that's what happened to me too. The fan fit in there, but slightly touched the mesh when closed. So I figured that his fans were slightly touching the mesh, I wanted to share with him what I did. Even if they don't touch, it's still a good idea to cut that piece out to increase airflow, and possibly still remove some of the noise because the fan is having a hard time pulling or pushing air through the grill.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, that's what happened to me too. The fan fit in there, but slightly touched the mesh when closed. So I figured that his fans were slightly touching the mesh, I wanted to share with him what I did. Even if they don't touch, it's still a good idea to cut that piece out to increase airflow, and possibly still remove some of the noise because the fan is having a hard time pulling or pushing air through the grill.


I appreciate your help and I also want to try out to cut the plastic out, to increase the airflow








But i got another question, I'm a noob in things like case modding, so with which kind of tool did you cut the plastic out? just curious


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> I appreciate your help and I also want to try out to cut the plastic out, to increase the airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i got another question, I'm a noob in things like case modding, so with which kind of tool did you cut the plastic out? just curious


I got creative and used a knife at first. Got a little messy







The easiest thing would be something like a pair of pliers or even wire cutters. They easily fit in there, so It's really easy to do


----------



## Random_Sheep

Otherwise I would say a hacksaw place maybe?

Thinking about doing that to mine this weekend.
Must get some pics taken of my chassis and post them.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Killeg

thanks for the input, maybe gonna try that tonight, need to have a look at my toolbox and maybe i'll find something that works









I'll let you know if it worked


----------



## polzii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> haha look like my PC. i have the same color patern black and white, same headset and same mouse and case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are brothers!


HAHA I am glad.


----------



## Krullmeister

I used a hacksaw to cut out the support beams of the top. It doesn't make the cleanest of jobs but it's fairly easy.

So can definitevely recommend that if you don't have a dremel!


----------



## polzii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polzii*
> 
> HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleased to meet you.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I used a hacksaw to cut out the support beams of the top. It doesn't make the cleanest of jobs but it's fairly easy.
> So can definitevely recommend that if you don't have a dremel!


Did you get rid of the mesh first or did you just leave it in one piece and then cut out the plastic?


----------



## DaGoat

Okay guys, so my problem is this.

The temperature of my top card in my SLI is way too high (I'm talking 95 - 98°C + under full load for a GTX580) due to the fact that they are sandwiched 3-Slot cards (Asus Matrix).

So my plan would be to give the case a better airflow by mounting 2 Bitfenix Spectre pro 200MM in place of the stock ones, and adding 4 x 120mm good fans on the mesh panel (+ 1 on the 3,5 bay). Will this improve my GPU temps _in a significant way_, or would I be better off mounting an Artic Accelero xtreme plus on my top card? (a mod that scares me a bit).

Thanks in advance


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Did you get rid of the mesh first or did you just leave it in one piece and then cut out the plastic?


You have to remove the mesh if you are gonna use the saw. It's basically impossible to fit the saw in there with that thing in the way












It's a snug fit with the Noctuas but damn it's worth it!


----------



## 3volu7ion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> looks good, i'm starting to love the white inside, I should have done that before and now that I see how the system looks with a white bitfenix spectre 200m inside, I'm sold on it! Very nice rig you have there! Anyone have an extra NZXT white braided led that would want to trade for my blue led's?


Thank you cruelintention, not only do the fans look awesome, but with the 4 (1x200mm & 3x 120mm) I have now, its actually a lot quieter than the 3 (2x200mm original corsair & 1x120mm intel stock radiator cooler) fans I took out!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banananman*
> 
> hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your system looks really awesome!
> And for your 1st ever attempt at building a PC the cable management is great too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I would not cut out the lower right of the side panel... I mean, do you really want to see that blank white spot between the 200mm fan and the HDDs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW my first System didn't look that clean and I will put up some Pics of my 600t when it's finished .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad english


Hi Bananaman,

Thanks for the input, but about the white space between the 200mm front intake and the HDD cage.... After reading your post I decided I'd better be quick about my idea so that I could show you why I planned on making the window the shape I showed you in my last post, check this out my friend -



I got myself a 3.5 HDD to 5.25 vibration reducing bay adapter and moved my HDD, let me now correct my previous spec list, the WD Caviar Black I have is 2TB not 1.5TB as I thought, bonus









And then -



I dug out my SSD bracket and mounted it with some hardcore sticky back velcro, re-wired a few things (the blue sata is the blu-ray, check me out colour coding things







) to keep it as clean as possible and finally mounted my Vertex 4 SSD in it's bracket (again using sticky back velcro)

And that my friend is why my window is going to look something like this -



I tried a few different ideas as I went, using different sized curves but in the end decided that long curves didn't reveal enough of the tech. So decided to go with this shape for the window. This window design gives what I believe to be the best internal view, and keeps the drive bays hidden. Now that I have mounted my SSD on the white area behind the front intake fan, and the HDD up in one of the drive bays I was able to remove the remaining HDD cage. Allowing for better airflow, at least until I put a model Storm Trooper or a cuddly penguin inside









Thanks for the idea though Bananaman, any other ideas are more than welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Your system looks really nice, great job for first time. Hell, great job for any time. Personally, I'm all ready to make a new window on my system as well. I have everything I need but cannot make up my mind about what design to use. (I'm thinking about the "Forever Normandy" badge from Mass Effect). I would like to find something a little wider though. I was also thinking about the Enterprise symbol from the uniforms in the original series. I can only cut once, and I just can't decide what to do.
> Did you know that the NZXT LED strips come with a two stage brightness control, and an on/off switch? The controls mount in a rear expansion slot cover. If you decide on one, make sure you get the 2 meter version and not the 1m.
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX31679
> That way you can shut them off, or turn them down, when you don't need them lit. I modded mine so the controls mount in the front, but now I have another 5 1/4" device to install, so I need to find another place to mount the controls.


Megatroid,

thank you very much for this information, I din't know I could get these LED strips with on/off function, I'd really love to see a picture of the pci bracket mounted in your tower, and any cable management that goes with it (to the power source or leds etc). Again, thanks for the info


----------



## 3volu7ion

You cant fit the spectre pro 200mm in the top!!!

I tried this about a week ago. If you have a look up there with the stock fan in it now you will see the motherboard tray has a cut out where the fan sits. This cut out is not wide enough for the spectre pro 200mm as its much thicker than the stock fans. I had to send mine back to the shop.

However, as a work around, the easiest option was just to get 2x 120mm fans.

You need to bear in mind that the mounting holes aren't the right size for screws, corsair have put some rubber gromets in the screw holes and bitfenix provied silicone fan mounts, it is an absolute ***** to get them on, you need some strong fingers to pull the mounts far enough through to hold the fan in place, but they will both go!

You'll need to re-position the gromets from the 200mm position into the 120mm position under the top grill and find your original bits and pieces that came with the case because you'll need to dig out 4 extra little gromets to mount the 2nd 120mm fan.

The farthest left back corner was the hardest one to get on, just push the fan up and pull down on the silicone mount as hard as hell, it wont break, it will fit. I took a couple of pics for you to show what I mean.



Above shows the out-side ends of Bit Fenix's silicone fan mounts going through corsairs fan mount gromets.



And here you see I managed to get all the mounts through successfully, it was difficult, I had to remove the rad and rear fan to have enough play room, but I'm sure you'll manage if I could.

If your planning on putting them in the top as intakes then I just wasted my time lol, but you will have to mod the top grill, pretty sure the post before this one shows a guy doing that.

Hope all works out for you, peace


----------



## DaGoat

Wow, thanks, now I'm more and more confused lol. If the Bitfenix 200MM doesn't fit at the top will it at least fit in the bottom front? Have you tried?

And no, I don't plan to mount the top fans as intake lol, of course it will be exhaust. Now I know I need 2 x 120mm fans. The 2 fans you mounted at the top were 25mm thick? I need to know if I can properly screw them before I get... Screwed. Sorry for the lame joke.


----------



## 3volu7ion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Wow, thanks, now I'm more and more confused lol. If the Bitfenix 200MM doesn't fit at the top will it at least fit in the bottom front? Have you tried?
> And no, I don't plan to mount the top fans as intake lol, of course it will be exhaust. Now I know I need 2 x 120mm fans. The 2 fans you mounted at the top were 25mm thick? I need to know if I can properly screw them before I get... Screwed. Sorry for the lame joke.


Yes the 200mm fan fits in the front perfectly, you can see it here



And i wouldn't bother with screws, use the rubber gromets that came with the case and the the silicone mounts that come with the spectre fans, it's harder to fit but massively reduces vibration noise.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> That's what i meant, the top closes fine, but it just gets this "wooshing" noise, at high RPM it's really loud with the cover and without you hear them just a bit.
> Not really sure what's causing the problem :/


I think it's just the nature of the beast. Some people cut out the mesh inside the case to at least reduce the noise caused by the lower mesh. It would also allow you to put the rad in the top compartment and the fans inside the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, that's what happened to me too. The fan fit in there, but slightly touched the mesh when closed. So I figured that his fans were slightly touching the mesh, I wanted to share with him what I did. Even if they don't touch, it's still a good idea to cut that piece out to increase airflow, and possibly still remove some of the noise because the fan is having a hard time pulling or pushing air through the grill.


I agree. Cut the cross pieces out. Definitely an improvement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> I appreciate your help and I also want to try out to cut the plastic out, to increase the airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i got another question, I'm a noob in things like case modding, so with which kind of tool did you cut the plastic out? just curious


If you plan to do a lot of modding, you might want to pick up a cheap rotary tool and some cutting disks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3volu7ion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you cruelintention, not only do the fans look awesome, but with the 4 (1x200mm & 3x 120mm) I have now, its actually a lot quieter than the 3 (2x200mm original corsair & 1x120mm intel stock radiator cooler) fans I took out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bananaman,
> 
> Thanks for the input, but about the white space between the 200mm front intake and the HDD cage.... After reading your post I decided I'd better be quick about my idea so that I could show you why I planned on making the window the shape I showed you in my last post, check this out my friend -
> 
> 
> 
> I got myself a 3.5 HDD to 5.25 vibration reducing bay adapter and moved my HDD, let me now correct my previous spec list, the WD Caviar Black I have is 2TB not 1.5TB as I thought, bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then -
> 
> 
> 
> I dug out my SSD bracket and mounted it with some hardcore sticky back velcro, re-wired a few things (the blue sata is the blu-ray, check me out colour coding things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to keep it as clean as possible and finally mounted my Vertex 4 SSD in it's bracket (again using sticky back velcro)
> 
> And that my friend is why my window is going to look something like this -
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a few different ideas as I went, using different sized curves but in the end decided that long curves didn't reveal enough of the tech. So decided to go with this shape for the window. This window design gives what I believe to be the best internal view, and keeps the drive bays hidden. Now that I have mounted my SSD on the white area behind the front intake fan, and the HDD up in one of the drive bays I was able to remove the remaining HDD cage. Allowing for better airflow, at least until I put a model Storm Trooper or a cuddly penguin inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the idea though Bananaman, any other ideas are more than welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megatroid,
> 
> thank you very much for this information, I din't know I could get these LED strips with on/off function,
> 
> 
> I'd really love to see a picture of the pci bracket mounted in your tower, and any cable management that goes with it (to the power source or leds etc). Again, thanks for the info


As I mentioned, I didn't use the pci bracket. I moded it so I could mount it in the front. In the picture I posted you can see the controls under the optical drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3volu7ion*
> 
> Yes the 200mm fan fits in the front perfectly, you can see it here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i wouldn't bother with screws, use the rubber gromets that came with the case and the the silicone mounts that come with the spectre fans, it's harder to fit but massively reduces vibration noise.


you can also fit the 200mm Spectre Pro in the front with the hard drive cage installed (at least the bottom one, haven't tried the top hard drive cage).


----------



## 3volu7ion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> you can also fit the 200mm Spectre Pro in the front with the hard drive cage installed (at least the bottom one, haven't tried the top hard drive cage).


Just like this


----------



## Killeg

Soo I guess my build is done until now. It's the first time I built a system all by myself. so here's a picture.



The only thing i would still like to replace is the PSU, but as long as it does the job i won't spend money on it ^^


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Soo I guess my build is done until now. It's the first time I built a system all by myself. so here's a picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i would still like to replace is the PSU, but as long as it does the job i won't spend money on it ^^


Since you're only using one HDD caddy, you should take off that little riser by the front 200mm fan. All you have to do is take off both the side panels, and remove the front. After that on the underside of the case you'll see 4 screws that hold it together and you just have to unscrew that and you'll be good. Otherwise nice build!


----------



## 3volu7ion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Soo I guess my build is done until now. It's the first time I built a system all by myself. so here's a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i would still like to replace is the PSU, but as long as it does the job i won't spend money on it ^^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> Since you're only using one HDD caddy, you should take off that little riser by the front 200mm fan. All you have to do is take off both the side panels, and remove the front. After that on the underside of the case you'll see 4 screws that hold it together and you just have to unscrew that and you'll be good. Otherwise nice build!


I agree with cruelintention, it really is quite easy to do, just pull the 3 white tabs behind the panels at the front of the case outwards starting from the top, they wont break. It's the 1st thing I did myself, I was worried the tabs might snap but they were fine.

p.s - Cruelintention, check out my "I kill you" controls. Just finished modding my xbox controller







( it is relevant, you can see my 600t in the top corner )


----------



## cruelntention

That Xbox controller is pretty sick. Was it easy to mod?


----------



## Sakura Siri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> you can also fit the 200mm Spectre Pro in the front with the hard drive cage installed (at least the bottom one, haven't tried the top hard drive cage).


You can use both hdd cages with the Spectre Pro, I am. I also posted a pic showing it, which is probably a few pages back now.


----------



## 3volu7ion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> That Xbox controller is pretty sick. Was it easy to mod?


Yes, i got the parts from ebay, and a torx security screwdriver for £1. Took it apart, replaced the Dpad with a shotgun cartridge dpad, replaced the buttons (they just slide in or out), replaced the old thumbsticks with some "competition" mushroom sticks from Modify UK & replaced the old grey bumper with a white one.

Luckily we use solder irons at work, so i took my pad in, removed the old green led capacitors and replaced them with tiny little blue led capacitors (also from ebay) - this gives me a beautiful blue ring when the pad searches for the receiver.

the hardest part was deciding on the final look i wanted....

Put it back together and BOOM HEADSHOT FTW!

all in all i'd say it cost around £15 to do it, but it's so worth it, i could quite happily just stare at my mouse/keyboard/game-pad combo all day.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3volu7ion*
> 
> Yes the 200mm fan fits in the front perfectly, you can see it here
> 
> And i wouldn't bother with screws, use the rubber gromets that came with the case and the the silicone mounts that come with the spectre fans, it's harder to fit but massively reduces vibration noise.


Thanks a lot. I didn't have rubber groomets with the case with tthe case, or if I had I don't have them anymore. So I'll take screws, it's fine. Don't you have this annoying noise when you put the top mesh panel on? Many report this whooshing noise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3volu7ion*
> 
> Just like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can you confirm you didn't have to drill any hole or do any mod whasover to mount the bottom front fan, Just zipping it into the holes and that's it?


----------



## Kart86

Here's my 600t



Waiting on some custom GPU Back plates, and looking to get an acrylic side window done.

Cut the front mesh to reduce the noice, removed dust filter also. Front fan is now an NZXT 200mm. Also cut the mesh from the top for the H100i and GT1850s

Thinking about painting the fans on the AirFlow II white also.


----------



## Devious Dog

Ooooohhhh... missing my machine.. nothing but an empty case. Mobo, CPU and RAM all off for RA and waiting for a RA on my Dual D5 Pump Top..








Worst case of bad luck ever and looking at all these sweet new builds .. not FAIR.. now I have to spend time with the wife..


----------



## 3volu7ion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Thanks a lot. I didn't have rubber groomets with the case with tthe case, or if I had I don't have them anymore. So I'll take screws, it's fine. Don't you have this annoying noise when you put the top mesh panel on? Many report this whooshing noise.
> Can you confirm you didn't have to drill any hole or do any mod whasover to mount the bottom front fan, Just zipping it into the holes and that's it?


no drilling, no modding, and no funny noises buddy


----------



## jjtoutt

Great build guys!!

I'm hoping to get some of those famous white sleeved cables within the next few days.


----------



## jjtoutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Soo I guess my build is done until now. It's the first time I built a system all by myself. so here's a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i would still like to replace is the PSU, but as long as it does the job i won't spend money on it ^^[/q


----------



## jjtoutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjtoutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Soo I guess my build is done until now. It's the first time I built a system all by myself. so here's a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i would still like to replace is the PSU, but as long as it does the job i won't spend money on it ^^[/q
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3volu7ion*
> 
> Just like this


No, actually, like this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Soo I guess my build is done until now. It's the first time I built a system all by myself. so here's a picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i would still like to replace is the PSU, but as long as it does the job i won't spend money on it ^^


Looks pretty sweet to me. Good job, and congrats on your build.


----------



## Sakura Siri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> No, actually, like this:
> 
> 
> Looks pretty sweet to me. Good job, and congrats on your build.


No, like this!


----------



## Random_Sheep

I have a question about the fan you guys have at the bottom of the case, is that modded?
Guess it must be as there isn't one in my case.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3volu7ion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3volu7ion*
> 
> Just like this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakura Siri*
> 
> No, like this!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> No, actually, like this:
> 
> 
> Looks pretty sweet to me. Good job, and congrats on your build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> I have a question about the fan you guys have at the bottom of the case, is that modded?
> Guess it must be as there isn't one in my case.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Lol guys









All 3 ways work, but I love the in depth information.

And no Random Sheep, no modding required, just a standard BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3volu7ion*
> 
> Lol guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 ways work, but I love the in depth information.
> 
> And no Random Sheep, no modding required, just a standard BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm


Not the front 200, the 120mm below the gfx on the base of the case,


----------



## 3volu7ion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> Not the front 200, the 120mm below the gfx on the base of the case,


sry dude,

yeah guys, i second random sheeps question.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakura Siri*
> 
> No, like this!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That was perfect. I bookmarked your comment and next time people ask I can link them to a comment that shows the Spectre Pro installed with one or two drive cages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> I have a question about the fan you guys have at the bottom of the case, is that modded?
> Guess it must be as there isn't one in my case.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


If you're talking about the fan in front of the PSU, yes that is modded.


----------



## 3volu7ion

Am I in the right place?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3volu7ion*
> 
> 
> 
> Am I in the right place?


Better dip that pretty boy in water!


----------



## pojhaha

http://www.uppic.org/share-C568_50F2F3AB.html
http://www.uppic.org/share-80BF_50F2F3AB.html
http://www.uppic.org/share-EC60_50F2F3AB.html
http://www.uppic.org/share-4DB0_50F2F3AB.html
http://www.uppic.org/share-F681_50F2F3AB.html

*MADE IN THAILAND*
http://www.overclockzone.com/forums/showthread.php/1794905-


----------



## eXsoR

*My first official build!*

What do you guys think? Criticism is welcomed and any helpful tips is appreciated!

oh and i would like to join the club!


----------



## Mergatroid

@eXsoR

Looks pretty sweet. Nice job.


----------



## Davcos

Count me in, silver 600T


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXsoR*
> 
> *My first official build!*
> 
> What do you guys think? Criticism is welcomed and any helpful tips is appreciated!
> 
> oh and i would like to join the club!


Looks good, nice and neat and like your corsair fan placement on the hdd cages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davcos*
> 
> Count me in, silver 600T


Again, good job, nice and neat, wire management top notch


----------



## 303869

Heres a update of mine as I haven't posted on here in about 3 months:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/dsc00399bw.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/dsc00404vi.jpg/

Just a small few changes like swapping my wireless pci card for a external usb one and swapping out my stock h100 fans for the noctua nf f12's


----------



## eXsoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Heres a update of mine as I haven't posted on here in about 3 months:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/dsc00399bw.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/dsc00404vi.jpg/
> 
> Just a small few changes like swapping my wireless pci card for a external usb one and swapping out my stock h100 fans for the noctua nf f12's


I got say the LED's on the top look very lagit!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXsoR*
> 
> I got say the LED's on the top look very lagit!


lol they're reflecting off the rad a bit but give a nice look when the panel is on


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Heres a update of mine as I haven't posted on here in about 3 months:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/dsc00399bw.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/dsc00404vi.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small few changes like swapping my wireless pci card for a external usb one and swapping out my stock h100 fans for the noctua nf f12's


Only problem I have with your build are those cables, I'm sure someone has already mentioned it though. I'd move the 24-pin cables one grommet closer to the motherboard and tighten those cables. Just pull them to make them tighter from the back and you are golden! Other than that,


----------



## de4ler

UPDATE (and reposting old images in better quailty)
here is the monster
http://postimage.org/image/4u9jfkoev/full/

ok so im changeing the termal thing on the CPU because i hiting 80-90 C´ in Real Temp on 4.7 Ghz on 1.465 V
and i drill some holes







yea its a amater work because its my 1st time but if im gona have more time then its gona look better
+i buy a audio card but i realize something







its not fitting in PCI.3 SLOT LLLLOOOOOLLLLLL
enjoy

and now cleaning

ASUS Xonar DG
http://postimage.org/image/lkypa4qzb/
and then i realize something


and the case
[img=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1231423/]

thx 4 reading


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> UPDATE (and reposting old images in better quailty)
> here is the monster
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/4u9jfkoev/full/
> 
> ok so im changeing the termal thing on the CPU because i hiting 80-90 C´ in Real Temp on 4.7 Ghz on 1.465 V
> and i drill some holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea its a amater work because its my 1st time but if im gona have more time then its gona look better
> +i buy a audio card but i realize something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not fitting in PCI.3 SLOT LLLLOOOOOLLLLLL
> enjoy
> http://postimage.org/image/3kgbe9k0n/http://postimage.org/image/411j0p7rr/http://postimage.org/image/dzmhn6h7b/
> and now cleaning
> http://postimage.org/image/6d9iyakd3/http://postimage.org/image/qd3x7tw9j/http://postimage.org/image/vw6gp1tav/http://postimage.org/image/v827jujyv/
> ASUS Xonar DG
> http://postimage.org/image/nglhlaftj/http://postimage.org/image/ul3aubn2v/http://postimage.org/image/lkypa4qzb/
> and then i realize something
> http://postimage.org/image/4po5ovamv/
> 
> and the case
> http://postimage.org/image/vq1ydfyxj/http://postimage.org/image/y9xl7jmhj/
> 
> 
> 
> thx 4 reading


Looks good other than the TIM application, too much TIM.







All you need is a rice grain-sized dot in the middle.


----------



## de4ler

thx dude but u have a i5 3570k on 4.8GHz ? what Voltage u have ?


----------



## Sakura Siri

Decided to buy another 670 FTW and do SLI



The one thing I really wish I could find is a cover for my PSU, like the ones pictured earlier. The gold on my PSU stands out like a sore thumb. -.-


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> thx dude but u have a i5 3570k on 4.8GHz ? what Voltage u have ?


Not wrong thread.







Haha, I didn't see that it was the correct thread after someone else posted!

Yea, 4.8 @ 1.264 vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336

Prime stable.


----------



## 3volu7ion

Right guys I have a plan for my window mod









Below you will see my rig, my panel design masterclass in Microsoft paint and my custom engraving design.



So that's the rig so far.



My panel design - Painted matt black with a smoked acrylic window with white u channel, white latches and white manufacturer decals. A custom laser engraving on the window reading 3volu7ion.

I might skip painting the panel and just use black u channel and black decals, what do you guys think regarding the colour scheme?



It needs a little tidying up but this is pretty much how the engraving will look. It'll will be done by a pro laser engraving company near my work.
I'm guessing I'll have to reverse the logo and have it engraved on the back of the window to keep a smooth finish on the exterior.

Let me know any advice ideas and/or opinions as this will be my 1st ever panel / window mod.

Thanks guys


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Max temps hit 68C, I have my chip delidded though.
> 
> 
> The MVG does support SLI, just max amount of cards is 2 since there are only 2 PCIE slots. If you want more, I'd recommend the MVF.
> 
> 
> 
> y the MVG is not good for sli i have a Matx board and i hiting 100C´ on full load :/ so i chose some good O.C. MOBO Z77 and ATX . the MVF is too expensive :/
> 
> here is mine http://valid.canardpc.com/2653033
> 
> How can u have 4,8GHz on 1.264 V ?
Click to expand...

I actually love the MVG, one of the best boards out there. Fairly cheap and reliable, great OCing capabilities and it runs what I need. It even survived sub-zero.







Also, on top of that, I plan to add 2 670s to this board in the future!


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I actually love the MVG, one of the best boards out there. Fairly cheap and reliable, great OCing capabilities and it runs what I need. It even survived sub-zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, on top of that, I plan to add 2 670s to this board in the future!


dont put a 2x 670 on that dude ...... mATX is bad for a SLI .
if u want a new GPU then buy a ASUS 7970 Matrix i read a lot and its the best
+ u PSU is not enough for a 670 SLI u need 800 or more


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I actually love the MVG, one of the best boards out there. Fairly cheap and reliable, great OCing capabilities and it runs what I need. It even survived sub-zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, on top of that, I plan to add 2 670s to this board in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> dont put a 2x 670 on that dude ...... mATX is bad for a SLI .
> if u want a new GPU then buy a ASUS 7970 Matrix i read a lot and its the best
> + u PSU is not enough for a 670 SLI u need 800 or more
Click to expand...

Wait, I've always thought a 650PSU is enoughf or a SLI build.


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Wait, I've always thought a 650PSU is enoughf or a SLI build.


well no its not
my 700 Gold is flaming when i play GW 2
buy a 1500W or more then u can do 3 or 4 way sli .
i cant buy more because im poor


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Wait, I've always thought a 650PSU is enoughf or a SLI build.
> 
> 
> 
> well no its not
> my 700 Gold is flaming when i play GW 2
> buy a 1500W or more then u can do 3 or 4 way sli .
> i cant buy more because im poor
Click to expand...

I want a 2 SLI builld.


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I want a 2 SLI builld.


yeah ... i have a SLI build its look cool but its bad . it make more heat and noise :/ its better for me buy a 7970 then having 2x 560 . i hate noise


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I want a 2 SLI builld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ... i have a SLI build its look cool but its bad . it make more heat and noise :/ its better for me buy a 7970 then having 2x 560 . i hate noise
Click to expand...

Lol, I was going to everything under water.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Only problem I have with your build are those cables, I'm sure someone has already mentioned it though. I'd move the 24-pin cables one grommet closer to the motherboard and tighten those cables. Just pull them to make them tighter from the back and you are golden! Other than that,


Yeah I did think about moving the cable one grommet closer but then I liked how much cable is showing. idk I might change it like you say and see what it looks like. Thanks for responding though!


----------



## jjtoutt

Most power supplies can go 100 watts over their limit.

My little cx430 can go up to 530 watts. It powers my overclocked FX8350 and GTX 660 without even getting warm.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Wait, I've always thought a 650PSU is enoughf or a SLI build.


My Antec New Truepower 650 ran my 2 6970s at 966 and my i7 860 at 4Ghz for almost a year. And I run my all 3 of them ~90-99% for weeks on end running BOINC. Just decided to upgrade to a 850 because I got a great deal on it.

Back on topic: I got a couple LED strips off the net. Going to bling out my case and try to use the Aquaero to control them. Hopefully I dont overload it.


----------



## jjtoutt

New white ram


----------



## Lumo841

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjtoutt*
> 
> 
> 
> New white ram


Looks good!!


----------



## jjtoutt

Thankyou!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> My Antec New Truepower 650 ran my 2 6970s at 966 and my i7 860 at 4Ghz for almost a year. And I run my all 3 of them ~90-99% for weeks on end running BOINC. Just decided to upgrade to a 850 because I got a great deal on it.
> 
> Back on topic: I got a couple LED strips off the net. Going to bling out my case and try to use the Aquaero to control them. Hopefully I dont overload it.


Agreed. I'm using two HD6970 cards in CFX. They are supposedly power hogs, but my AX750 handles them with no problem. It's never hot either.


----------



## eXsoR

@jjtoutt that's sick bro! What blue lights you using??


----------



## jjtoutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXsoR*
> 
> @jjtoutt that's sick bro! What blue lights you using??


Thanks,

I'm using NZXT blue LED's


----------



## eXsoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjtoutt*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I'm using NZXT blue LED's


Thanks for letting me know!

By any chance can any recommend a good 4-5 channel Fan Controller for my intake fan on my 600T (Black)???


----------



## Killeg

I thought about lighting my case out a little more but i can't decide between cold cathodes or LED's,
I think i would go for cold cathodes because they are really bright, but i'm not sure how i should install them. I thought about taping them around the side windows, so you can't see them directly.

So, does anyone have experience with cathodes? (i think I would go for Sharkoon CCFL)


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXsoR*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> By any chance can any recommend a good 4-5 channel Fan Controller for my intake fan on my 600T (Black)???


Sentry LX or Sentry 2


----------



## PR0PH37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> I thought about lighting my case out a little more but i can't decide between cold cathodes or LED's,
> I think i would go for cold cathodes because they are really bright, but i'm not sure how i should install them. I thought about taping them around the side windows, so you can't see them directly.
> 
> So, does anyone have experience with cathodes? (i think I would go for Sharkoon CCFL)


I would go for led,They are just as bright as a ccfl in my opinion, I have mine wired into the fan controller so I can dim them a little if need be. If you have a look at my build on page 795 you will see what I mean. The led strips light up my room bright red, it looks like the red light district at night lol.


----------



## jjtoutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR0PH37*
> 
> I would go for led,They are just as bright as a ccfl in my opinion, I have mine wired into the fan controller so I can dim them a little if need be. If you have a look at my build on page 795 you will see what I mean. The led strips light up my room bright red, it looks like the red light district at night lol.


I agree.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> I thought about lighting my case out a little more but i can't decide between cold cathodes or LED's,
> I think i would go for cold cathodes because they are really bright, but i'm not sure how i should install them. I thought about taping them around the side windows, so you can't see them directly.
> 
> So, does anyone have experience with cathodes? (i think I would go for Sharkoon CCFL)


Check out Darkcyde's build on the OP for great CCFL mounting locations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXsoR*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> By any chance can any recommend a good 4-5 channel Fan Controller for my intake fan on my 600T (Black)???


Really depends on what you want in a fan controller. Scythe makes good controllers, as does Sunbeam and even some of Aerocool's newer fan controllers are pretty good. NZXT makes some decent controllers (like this one http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1725649&CatId=501 ) but watch out for their fancy ones with colour LCD displays, they have gotten a lot of complaints, and Lamptron makes some excellent fan controllers. Zalman makes some pretty good ones as well (I have tried two of theirs, and they both did the job with no complaints).

If you decide on a flashy fan controller with a fancy display, make sure it has adequate watts per channel for the fans you are planning on using. Generally speaking, the flashier the display on the controller, the less watts per channel it has.

I have this one installed on my system:

http://www.lelong.com.my/aerocool-strike-x-touch-fan-controller-front-panel-chocobozz-I1126449-2007-01-Sale-I.htm

It's touch screen, and it looks freaking sweet with an animated display, but the build quality isn't very good and it has a low watts per channel rating. I wouldn't recommend it unless you're OK with fixing a few problems right out of the box.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXsoR*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> By any chance can any recommend a good 4-5 channel Fan Controller for my intake fan on my 600T (Black)???


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=36210

How about this ....I have the black one but would love to have gotten the white for the 600t.

Edit, sorry they have the black one too although white would look pretty sick too


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=36210
> 
> How about this ....I have the black one but would love to have gotten the white for the 600t.
> 
> Edit, sorry they have the black one too although white would look pretty sick too


No offense, but personally I prefer a fan controller that lets you see all the fans at a glance of the display without having to click or press buttons to see how the fans are running. That controller will only display one set of fan data at a time.

It does look pretty sweet though.


----------



## eXsoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Check out Darkcyde's build on the OP for great CCFL mounting locations.
> Really depends on what you want in a fan controller. Scythe makes good controllers, as does Sunbeam and even some of Aerocool's newer fan controllers are pretty good. NZXT makes some decent controllers (like this one http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1725649&CatId=501 ) but watch out for their fancy ones with colour LCD displays, they have gotten a lot of complaints, and Lamptron makes some excellent fan controllers. Zalman makes some pretty good ones as well (I have tried two of theirs, and they both did the job with no complaints).
> 
> If you decide on a flashy fan controller with a fancy display, make sure it has adequate watts per channel for the fans you are planning on using. Generally speaking, the flashier the display on the controller, the less watts per channel it has.
> 
> I have this one installed on my system:
> 
> http://www.lelong.com.my/aerocool-strike-x-touch-fan-controller-front-panel-chocobozz-I1126449-2007-01-Sale-I.htm
> 
> It's touch screen, and it looks freaking sweet with an animated display, but the build quality isn't very good and it has a low watts per channel rating. I wouldn't recommend it unless you're OK with fixing a few problems right out of the box.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=36210
> 
> How about this ....I have the black one but would love to have gotten the white for the 600t.
> 
> Edit, sorry they have the black one too although white would look pretty sick too


Thanks for the advice guys, yeah I'm not looking for a flashy controller nor touch screen. My buddy install the NZXT Sentry 2 and it stop working after a few month. I'm really looking in to the Lamptron FC5v2 because look nice and I've look around and people give it good reviews.
*
Heard any thing good about the Lamptron FC5v2 ?
*


----------



## Banananman

I've got the Lamptron FC5V2 installed and it is freaking awesome!







I totally recomment it!








You can run easily 4 fans or more on one channel and you can turn every channel off so you can for example switch the lights off and you can choose the colour of your display or turn it off completely








BUY THAT ONE!








sorry for my bad english BTW


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXsoR*
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys, yeah I'm not looking for a flashy controller nor touch screen. My buddy install the NZXT Sentry 2 and it stop working after a few month. I'm really looking in to the Lamptron FC5v2 because look nice and I've look around and people give it good reviews.
> *
> Heard any thing good about the Lamptron FC5v2 ?
> *


Have you looked into the Aquaero from Aquacomputer?? They have 3 versions, 1 of which is the LT which has no screen. A little expensive, but it is so much more than a fan controller.


----------



## eXsoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Have you looked into the Aquaero from Aquacomputer?? They have 3 versions, 1 of which is the LT which has no screen. A little expensive, but it is so much more than a fan controller.


That look great, just your right about it being expensive! That's $80.00 + shipping in USD$ that a lot for a non screen one.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> dont put a 2x 670 on that dude ...... mATX is bad for a SLI .
> if u want a new GPU then buy a ASUS 7970 Matrix i read a lot and its the best
> + u PSU is not enough for a 670 SLI u need 800 or more


What do you mean a mATX is bad for SLI







, then why are they made to support SLI.

I'm just curious as I am thinking about changing from ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Motherboard (eATX) to a ASUS Rampage IV Gene Motherboard (mATX) only because my Extreme died and the only benefit of the Extreme over the Gene is that the Extreme has Bluetooth, OC Key and one more SATA 3 connector none of which I care for.

Oh yes I am running a SLI but within 1x GTX 690 but I do want to SLI this GTX 690 with another GTX 690 latter in the year so I have a Quad setup.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> What do you mean a mATX is bad for SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then why are they made to support SLI.
> 
> I'm just curious as I am thinking about changing from ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Motherboard (eATX) to a ASUS Rampage IV Gene Motherboard (mATX) only because my Extreme died and the only benefit of the Extreme over the Gene is that the Extreme has Bluetooth, OC Key and one more SATA 3 connector none of which I care for.
> 
> Oh yes I am running a SLI but within 1x GTX 690 but I do want to SLI this GTX 690 with another GTX 690 latter in the year so I have a Quad setup.


I think he means it's bad for SLI because of the cards are basically sandwiched together, if you're water-cooling, you should be good. However, you don't need a bigger PSU of 800w to run SLI...not sure where he's getting that info, but I'm running 2x 680's OC'd to 1333, and CPU OC'd to 4.5 and all my other components and my AX750 just eats it easily


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> I think he means it's bad for SLI because of the cards are basically sandwiched together, if you're water-cooling, you should be good. However, you don't need a bigger PSU of 800w to run SLI...not sure where he's getting that info, but I'm running 2x 680's OC'd to 1333, and CPU OC'd to 4.5 and all my other components and my AX750 just eats it easily


y but if i had more money then i buy some 1000W or more so if i do a 3 or 4 i dont need buy PSU again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> What do you mean a mATX is bad for SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then why are they made to support SLI. .


i had a GTX 560 SLI on mATX and its was terrible bad cooling and the fans runing every time on 100% so i have a jet inside of my case and i hate noise . after 1 hour of BF 3 i must stop playing for 5 minute to cool down the carsd because they are hitting 90C´-100C´ on 100 % Fan speed


----------



## clerick

Got the case today. Pondering whether I should remove the see through window and put in mesh for better cooling cause of my 2x gpus.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> y but if i had more money then i buy some 1000W or more so if i do a 3 or 4 i dont need buy PSU again
> i had a GTX 560 SLI on mATX and its was terrible bad cooling and the fans runing every time on 100% so i have a jet inside of my case and i hate noise . after 1 hour of BF 3 i must stop playing for 5 minute to cool down the carsd because they are hitting 90C´-100C´ on 100 % Fan speed


Okay, I can see why you could state that a mATX is bad for SLI but I would dissagree... you can not blame a board for the choice of cards you make







If you buy some big arse cards with huge fans and then slap them on top of each other and only give a couple mm of space between them.. then common sense must come into play.

If you are letting your GPU's hit 90'C then you need to re-think, its not good to run them this hot ... I know my GTX 690 constantly runs at 86'C hence why I am watercooling.

But I do see your point..


----------



## de4ler

thx dog .
now i have a MSI z77 MPOWER and its awesome . the second problem what i have whit my system whit mATX +SLI is that i have a H-100 on the top and the tons of heat is sucking through the radiator out of the case os my CPU temp was ******ed sometimes like on 4,5 GHz i have 70C´-85C
´ .

now im selling my gtx 560s and im thinking on GTX 680 lightning or asus matrix 7970 . or just w8 for the new cards AMD 8xxx and GTX 7xx


----------



## eXsoR

UPDATE! New Fan, moved the HDD cage and cleaned up a lot more. Oh and cut the inner plastic of the front filter for more airflow!


----------



## OkanG

Looks pretty cool! Good idea with the front fan filter. Too bad my room is more dusty than I don't know what. If I cut my filters off in the front, the inside of my computer would be one giant dustball in a matter of days







Especially because I keep the rig on the floor, right next to my feet


----------



## 3volu7ion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXsoR*
> 
> UPDATE! New Fan, moved the HDD cage and cleaned up a lot more. Oh and cut the inner plastic of the front filter for more airflow!


Did you remove the dust filter and the plastic struts?

I was trying to think of the best way to remove some struts but to leave enough to support the filter as I dont want a machine full of dust.

Can i get an inside view of what you've done with the front grill please


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3volu7ion*
> 
> Did you remove the dust filter and the plastic struts?
> 
> I was trying to think of the best way to remove some struts but to leave enough to support the filter as I dont want a machine full of dust.
> 
> Can i get an inside view of what you've done with the front grill please


I cut out all of the supports on the front and the filter still fits great, not really a need to worry there.


----------



## eXsoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Looks pretty cool! Good idea with the front fan filter. Too bad my room is more dusty than I don't know what. If I cut my filters off in the front, the inside of my computer would be one giant dustball in a matter of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially because I keep the rig on the floor, right next to my feet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3volu7ion*
> 
> Did you remove the dust filter and the plastic struts?
> 
> I was trying to think of the best way to remove some struts but to leave enough to support the filter as I dont want a machine full of dust.
> 
> Can i get an inside view of what you've done with the front grill please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> I cut out all of the supports on the front and the filter still fits great, not really a need to worry there.


*As you can see in the picture the filter is intact!*


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojhaha*
> 
> 
> http://www.uppic.org/share-F681_50F2F3AB.html


I see what you did there


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXsoR*
> 
> *As you can see in the picture the filter is intact!*


I was planning on doing this as well, did you notice any difference in the rigidity of the filter/panel?


----------



## Random_Sheep

Thinking i'm gonna do my front as well tonight!
Didi the top and its amazing how much quieter the fans are.

I have split my hdd racks as i need both atm but the one closest to the front gets the weird vibration sometimes. Was wondering if anyone else had experienced that.

Will post a pic later of my rig.


----------



## Krullmeister

I'm going to have to RMA my Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan for the second time... Anyone else having this kind of problem with them? I've maybe gotten a total of 4 days of usage out of two units.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm going to have to RMA my Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan for the second time... Anyone else having this kind of problem with them? I've maybe gotten a total of 4 days of usage out of two units.


Both of mine have been running great for months now.


----------



## eXsoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I was planning on doing this as well, did you notice any difference in the rigidity of the filter/panel?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> Thinking i'm gonna do my front as well tonight!
> Didi the top and its amazing how much quieter the fans are.
> 
> I have split my hdd racks as i need both atm but the one closest to the front gets the weird vibration sometimes. Was wondering if anyone else had experienced that.
> 
> Will post a pic later of my rig.


@Krullmeister & @Random_Sheep I got to say it's a bit Quieter then before.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm going to have to RMA my Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan for the second time... Anyone else having this kind of problem with them? I've maybe gotten a total of 4 days of usage out of two units.


The Blue one in my pic is a BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm and it works great man, im still working on getting a fan controller to control it better!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm going to have to RMA my Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan for the second time... Anyone else having this kind of problem with them? I've maybe gotten a total of 4 days of usage out of two units.


I have also been running one for a few months without issue. Just bad luck I guess.

Every Friday I intend on stripping my PC down to remove the Spectre Pro fan and the two Casino fans I have on the H100, and install my old fans again (2 x 120mm Scythe Slipstream fans on the H100 and a 200mm NZXT fan in the front) and add a dual 2.5" HDD bay in one of the optical drive bays, but I be damned if I can work up the energy to do it on a weekend when I'd rather be playing Diablo, or Star Trek Online, or GW2 (or any number of other games I have going).

I picked up one of these:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX30864

and just have to get around to installing it. I have a hard drive and an SSD to use in it.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm going to have to RMA my Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan for the second time... Anyone else having this kind of problem with them? I've maybe gotten a total of 4 days of usage out of two units.


Got 8 of them.. all purring like little a kittens, but then I have the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm LED


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Got 8 of them.. all purring like little a kittens, but then I have the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm LED


Well I got the White LED one, and the first time I plugged it in it started making this grinding noise which just got gradually worse and worse. The company was kind enough to just send me a new one straight away but after a day or two it stopped spinning completely. Tried plugging it straight into the PSU with the molex adapter and still got the same problem.

Just waiting for a reply from the store to see what I should do with it. Really hard to find any other decent White LED 200mm fans and it really is a shame because they were awesome when they did work.









Considering that you guys haven't noticed issues with them I might just give them a third chance.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well I got the White LED one, and the first time I plugged it in it started making this grinding noise which just got gradually worse and worse. The company was kind enough to just send me a new one straight away but after a day or two it stopped spinning completely. Tried plugging it straight into the PSU with the molex adapter and still got the same problem.
> 
> Just waiting for a reply from the store to see what I should do with it. Really hard to find any other decent White LED 200mm fans and it really is a shame because they were awesome when they did work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that you guys haven't noticed issues with them I might just give them a third chance.


Well, I would not say they are the quietest 200mm fans I have come across.. but after buying 8 for my case I have grown use to them.. I guess it could be a bad batch that the supplier has, or it could be the shipment that they have received.. Ever watched "Ace Ventura Pet Detective", some times shipments have been really thrown around, I guess after two bad fans I would just ask for my money back and get from somewhere else.

I never really liked the white LEDs myself, and I hate the Red plastic in the Red LED version so I swapped out my Whites and put some 12000mcd waterclear 5mm Red LEDs in them.. much better deep blood read color..

I hope you don't give up with them, I have found them to be very good .. well good for a 200mm fan.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Well, I would not say they are the quietest 200mm fans I have come across.. but after buying 8 for my case I have grown use to them.. I guess it could be a bad batch that the supplier has, or it could be the shipment that they have received.. Ever watched "Ace Ventura Pet Detective", some times shipments have been really thrown around, I guess after two bad fans I would just ask for my money back and get from somewhere else.
> 
> I never really liked the white LEDs myself, and I hate the Red plastic in the Red LED version so I swapped out my Whites and put some 12000mcd waterclear 5mm Red LEDs in them.. much better deep blood read color..
> 
> I hope you don't give up with them, I have found them to be very good .. well good for a 200mm fan.


They are a tad bit louder than what I would like but I do like the look of them and they are a lot better than the stock ones. I work as customer service at another computer/electronics store so I'm aware that shipments can be handled like crap.

I just recieved word from them that they will send a new one to me for no charge and I can just throw the old one away again. So might as well give them one last chance.

I used to have a ton of blue fans and LED's in my old Antec Elevenhundred but I got bored of it, just prefer the clear lighting that the white LED's give compared to everything in the case being red or blue. I do like the idea of red LED's in "clear" plastic. Much better than tinted plastic!









I'm getting close to just try to fit two 120mm in the front instead.


----------



## Banananman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm getting close to just try to fit two 120mm in the front instead.


I did install 2 120mm BeQuiet Fans and they are a lot quieter than my Bitfenix Spectre Pro. I just screwed them into the front mesh and it worked fine


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banananman*
> 
> I did install 2 120mm BeQuiet Fans and they are a lot quieter than my Bitfenix Spectre Pro. I just screwed them into the front mesh and it worked fine


WEEEEELLL

There's my problem. I don't have a front mesh anymore... Which could be a complication


----------



## Banananman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> WEEEEELLL
> 
> There's my problem. I don't have a front mesh anymore... Which could be a complication


OK then it could be a little bit complicated







in that case you could do some major modding. Cut a 120 x 240 hole in the front and screw a 240mm radiator grill like that to the front:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p8467_Phobya-Blende-Dual--240----Stripes---Black.html
but that would be lots of work


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banananman*
> 
> OK then it could be a little bit complicated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in that case you could do some major modding. Cut a 120 x 240 hole in the front and screw a 240mm radiator grill like that to the front:
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p8467_Phobya-Blende-Dual--240----Stripes---Black.html
> but that would be lots of work


I do like that idea but it seems like a bit too much work at the moment. I got my new 200mm fan on it's way so hopefully I won't need the dual 120's but you never know!

Appreciate the info!


----------



## DaGoat

Hey! Need advice....

If I replace the top 200mm Corsair stock exhaust fan with 2 x 120mm _good_ fans (Bitfenix Spectre Pro, Scythe GT AP-14 / 15, etc.), will I have a better airflow / exhaust?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Hey! Need advice....
> 
> If I replace the top 200mm Corsair stock exhaust fan with 2 x 120mm _good_ fans (Bitfenix Spectre Pro, Scythe GT AP-14 / 15, etc.), will I have a better airflow / exhaust?


Almost every 2x120mm fan setups will beat a 200mm fan. If you mean at the top, I see it as a must to replace the 200mm Corsair fan with 2x120mm's. I have the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm's at the top, and they move a lot more air than a 200mm fan. I'll be changing them with Corsair AF 120mm's in a couple of days though, purely for aesthetics


----------



## DaGoat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Almost every 2x120mm fan setups will beat a 200mm fan. If you mean at the top, I see it as a must to replace the 200mm Corsair fan with 2x120mm's. I have the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm's at the top, and they move a lot more air than a 200mm fan. I'll be changing them with Corsair AF 120mm's in a couple of days though, purely for aesthetics






Thanks a lot.

Yes, I did mean at the top. The top 200mm (exhaust) fan. I intend to replace the bottom (intake) stock 200mm fan with a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm (I'm not a modder so I need a config working without having to drill holes / cut / solder / etc.). So yes, I was talking about the TOP fan. so 2 x 120mm fans will provide better exhaust than the stock 200mm? Cool.

Any advice? I was thinking of Bifenix Spectre pro 120, or Corsair AF120 Performance, or Scythe GT AP-14 / AP-15. Which one would be the best? Any other recommendations? Something with good performance or if possible some good-performing fans with aestethics / colors matching the case (600T SE, white).


----------



## OkanG

Aesthetic wise, its really personal preference. But many would agree that the Corsair AF's are one of prettiest fans on the market. I don't really need that much airflow in my case, so I'm just going for the Quiet Edition, which are super quiet. I don't know if it's optimal, but I'm thinking of having the top fans as intake too, and only have the rear 120mm fan as exhaust. I do this to create positive air pressure in my case to prevent dust build up, becasue my room is quite dusty and the case is on the floor. But yeah, I can't really speak of the Scythe fans, but I can recommend both the Spectre Pro's and Corsair AF's. Both overall good fans, especially if you're going for a more quiet rig as I am. If you want something performing better, you could go for the AF-120 Performance Edition, but I wouldn't personally get them (even if they're good), simply because I don't need the extra air moved compared to the Quiet Edition. It's all up to your case and the rest of your setup. If your case gets hot on the inside because of a GPU blowing the hot air inside of the case or something, you should consider the AF Performance Edition. If not, the Spectre Pro's or AF120 Quiet Edition would be my two recommendations.


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Yes, I did mean at the top. The top 200mm (exhaust) fan. I intend to replace the bottom (intake) stock 200mm fan with a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm (I'm not a modder so I need a config working without having to drill holes / cut / solder / etc.). So yes, I was talking about the TOP fan. so 2 x 120mm fans will provide better exhaust than the stock 200mm? Cool.
> 
> Any advice? I was thinking of Bifenix Spectre pro 120, or Corsair AF120 Performance, or Scythe GT AP-14 / AP-15. Which one would be the best? Any other recommendations? Something with good performance or if possible some good-performing fans with aestethics / colors matching the case (600T SE, white).


Personally I'd just go with the Spectre Pro 120's on top. At least that's what I did. The reason is that I think it looks best in combination with the Spectre Pro 200 as an intake (which is what you're also planning on doing). It would give you a bit of a consistent theme, which would be reason enough for me to go with them.

The Corsair AF120 high performance does move a tiny bit more air than the Spectre Pro 120 (63.47 vs 56.22 CFM), but the Corsair is substantially louder (30 vs 18.9 dBA). 30 dBA would be too much for me personally, in which case I'd slow the fan down, but then it will probably move less air compared to the Spectre Pro (the Spectre Pro seems to have a better noise to CFM ratio so to speak).

Wouldn't know about the Scythe fans though.


----------



## DaGoat

Thanks. Rep+


----------



## DaGoat

delete nvm


----------



## polzii




----------



## ArcDeus

Hello 600t Graphite Club !

I can't be a part of the club for now becauseI don't have a cam to take pics of my own 600t, but I have a question that someone here might be able to answer. With 4 120x25 fans monted on the mesh side panel, what is the clearance for an aftermarket heatsink ? I am strongly considering the Alpenfohn Matterhorn (not Pure) for its aesthetics and performance, but I don't want to end with it touching my side Noiseblockers :/

Also, another, more general question, as my 600t build will only be completed in 2014 as a second rig, I am buying different components that do not suffer from time passing (basically, everything except HDD, RAM, CPU, mobo, graphics card, and perhaps PSU). The Matterhorn I'm talking about is one of these items I want to buy for the futur, but what about socket compatibility ? I'll probably go with intel sockets in the futur, but how likely is it for a new socket to be incompatible with the mounting kit provided with my heatsink ? Might just be a silly question but I'm wondering.

Thanks for any bit of help anyone could provide







.

Have a nice day,


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Hey! Need advice....
> 
> If I replace the top 200mm Corsair stock exhaust fan with 2 x 120mm _good_ fans (Bitfenix Spectre Pro, Scythe GT AP-14 / 15, etc.), will I have a better airflow / exhaust?


It depends on what you want from your case. Many people believe positive pressure is more desirable in a case than having lots of exhaust. This requires more intake air pressure than exhaust, causing air to flow out of all the vents, seams and holes in the case. This prevents dust from entering anywhere except where the intake fans are located.

In that case you want to make sure your intake fans are not overpowered by your exhaust fans. If you're happy with a negative pressure case you can make the exhaust fans more powerful. The best way is to use an after market fan controller to control the fans individually, allowing you to adjust them for positive pressure or negative pressure inside the case.


----------



## DaGoat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> It depends on what you want from your case. Many people believe positive pressure is more desirable in a case than having lots of exhaust. This requires more intake air pressure than exhaust, causing air to flow out of all the vents, seams and holes in the case. This prevents dust from entering anywhere except where the intake fans are located.
> 
> In that case you want to make sure your intake fans are not overpowered by your exhaust fans. If you're happy with a negative pressure case you can make the exhaust fans more powerful. The best way is to use an after market fan controller to control the fans individually, allowing you to adjust them for positive pressure or negative pressure inside the case.






Thanks.

The only intake fan I have so far is the bottom Stock 200mm to be replaced with a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm.
I'm not really interested in buying a fan controller for just two 120mm fans.


----------



## de4ler

Sup
personal update

so i dont wannt my top fan panel leav ugly


http://imgur.com/NQ8B1zx

so i grab my garbage


http://imgur.com/wDDNDa6

and i made it better


http://imgur.com/GUeMMUv

now its looks mutch better then before ( i think )


http://imgur.com/HnSK1sS


im progressing slowli and i have limited moeny and time but im gona make my biutiful ( maybe this year )

my next mini project gona be something bigger

so i have 2 GTX 560 and they are RLY overclocked http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5440462

so here is my ´´PLAN´´
i have noise so i wanna put some more Fans on the minimum RPM
now i have this . after 2-3h playing inside my case is starting melt + my H100 blocking the airflow :/


http://imgur.com/7yqaVhC

soooo i wanna put 2 x Corsair Performance edition Corsair High Performance edition AF140 to do some better case gooling


http://imgur.com/3ZOErUI




http://imgur.com/1BGdY4l

i wanna use only my side panel for intake

what are u guys think ?

sry for the long post


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I see what you did there


Indeed that is a rip off, but you got to admit it doc, such beautiful setups are going to be cloned


----------



## OkanG

It's been a while since I've posted updated pictures of my rig on here. Here you go
















Changed the fans in my rig, and went with a white/black theme, discarding all the blue stuff. I like this much more







Don't let the pictures fool you, the case lighting is powerful enough to light up my whole room!







And my room/desk is a lot more messy than it usually is, but I just didn't bother cleaning after fiddling with my computer and other boring stuff for almost 3 hours.


----------



## ArcDeus

Hello OkanG. Very nice build you have there









Since you apparently own a CM 212 +, which is taller than the heatsink I want to install, would you be kind enough to see if a 120x25mm fan would fit on the side panel in front of your cooler ? I don't have the spare parts to test it myself









Thanks you very much !


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcDeus*
> 
> Hello OkanG. Very nice build you have there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you apparently own a CM 212 +, which is taller than the heatsink I want to install, would you be kind enough to see if a 120x25mm fan would fit on the side panel in front of your cooler ? I don't have the spare parts to test it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you very much !


If you're asking for what I'm thinking, it would be a very tight fit. Which CPU Cooler are you thinking of using? Have you tried Googling that specific setup with this case? There's a big chance that someone else has already done it if it's possible


----------



## ArcDeus

I'm thinking about the Alpenfohn Matterhorn, a heatsink I see very rarely on US forums. It's said to be 15.7cm tall, which is smaller than a 212 + (mainly because of the heatpipes coming out of this particular heatsink). I googled it some time ago but didn't find any definitive answer to this. If you have a spare standard fan and can somehow see if it fits on the side panel without touching the heatsink, that would prove very useful


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted updated pictures of my rig on here. Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the fans in my rig, and went with a white/black theme, discarding all the blue stuff. I like this much more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the pictures fool you, the case lighting is powerful enough to light up my whole room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my room/desk is a lot more messy than it usually is, but I just didn't bother cleaning after fiddling with my computer and other boring stuff for almost 3 hours.


Looks great!







Love the custom side panel


----------



## Infectedshadow

Couple pictures from installing my two 670's and H100i.


----------



## de4ler

why 2x 670 ?


----------



## Infectedshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> why 2x 670 ?


Why not? Got a bonus check from work and I wanted to replace my HD7850.


----------



## de4ler

in nest 3 monts wee gona get new Nvidia GPUs and maybe the new AMD HD 9xxx


----------



## Sakura Siri

If you should wait for 700 series then you may as well wait for 800 series! But then 900 series will be out soon after!


----------



## Infectedshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> in nest 3 monts wee gona get new Nvidia GPUs and maybe the new AMD HD 9xxx


By that logic I might as well wait for 2014 since the 800 series would be coming out then.


----------



## Lumo841

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infectedshadow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple pictures from installing my two 670's and H100i.


Nice setup, what temps are you getting with your H100i


----------



## Infectedshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumo841*
> 
> Nice setup, what temps are you getting with your H100i


It took a few times reseating the waterblock to get it in a good position. I still need to redo the thermal paste a bit. As of right now, though, I barely go above 55C under gaming load, and 65C when rendering a 1080p video.


----------



## Lumo841

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infectedshadow*
> 
> It took a few times reseating the waterblock to get it in a good position. I still need to redo the thermal paste a bit. As of right now, though, I barely go above 55C under gaming load, and 65C when rendering a 1080p video.


Are you running any overclock? Sorry for the questions.


----------



## Infectedshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumo841*
> 
> Are you running any overclock? Sorry for the questions.


No worries, I don't mind the questions!









I'm running the i5 at 4.3GHz with the motherboards turbo-boost settings. I want to try and push it a bit more at some point, but for now it's been working just fine.


----------



## PCModderMike

Good to see the Graphite club alive and well!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Good to see the Graphite club alive and well!






 600t


----------



## Infectedshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600t


That's my jam!


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED*

Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## 3volu7ion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> *OP UPDATED*
> 
> Welcome to all the new members.


Thanks for the welcome, love the club.

Was hoping I might be added to your members list on the 1st page of the thread.



Thanks


----------



## Darylrese

My 600T White is getting quite dusty inside on the bottom, any ideas for keeping it dust free? I have cut the mesh on the front and rear but the front intake still has the original dust filter. I have to clean it every few weeks at the moment as its getting quite dusty inside.

Also any tips to stop the side panel creaking / popping when it warms up?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3volu7ion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> *OP UPDATED*
> 
> Welcome to all the new members.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, love the club.
> 
> Was hoping I might be added to your members list on the 1st page of the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Done

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My 600T White is getting quite dusty inside on the bottom, any ideas for keeping it dust free? I have cut the mesh on the front and rear but the front intake still has the original dust filter. I have to clean it every few weeks at the moment as its getting quite dusty inside.
> 
> Also any tips to stop the side panel creaking / popping when it warms up?


Positive case pressure and dust filters on all the intake fans. Try gently tightening the screws that hold the side panel window in place.


----------



## jjtoutt

Hey Darkcyde,

Could you add the extra "T" to my username on the members page









Thanks.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjtoutt*
> 
> Hey Darkcyde,
> 
> Could you add the extra "T" to my username on the members page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Fixed.


----------



## jjtoutt

Did a few things lately and still needing to do a few things.


----------



## Sakura Siri

I am curious about the PSU cover you have, it is something I have wanted for awhile. How did you get yours?


----------



## eXsoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted updated pictures of my rig on here. Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the fans in my rig, and went with a white/black theme, discarding all the blue stuff. I like this much more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the pictures fool you, the case lighting is powerful enough to light up my whole room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my room/desk is a lot more messy than it usually is, but I just didn't bother cleaning after fiddling with my computer and other boring stuff for almost 3 hours.


*

That is Mad Clean OkanG! Kool little Temp display btw!*


----------



## eXsoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> *OP UPDATED*
> 
> Welcome to all the new members.


Thanks Darkcyde! I'm Happy i can be a part of it!


----------



## jjtoutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakura Siri*
> 
> I am curious about the PSU cover you have, it is something I have wanted for awhile. How did you get yours?


Hi,

I actually made it today out of an old side panel. I marked out the shape on the panel, cut it using a jigsaw, and bent the panel around a piece of wood to get the box shape. If you have a good idea, make a cardboard template and go from there.


----------



## jbyron

I'm waiting for this to come back in stock with a little work it'd look nice and oem

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/


----------



## DaGoat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted updated pictures of my rig on here. Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the fans in my rig, and went with a white/black theme, discarding all the blue stuff. I like this much more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the pictures fool you, the case lighting is powerful enough to light up my whole room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my room/desk is a lot more messy than it usually is, but I just didn't bother cleaning after fiddling with my computer and other boring stuff for almost 3 hours.






Great white cables!

I already asked this question in another section, but do you guys do all the cable sleeving yourselves?
I don't have a soldering iron or any tools, aren't there stores just selling custom-sleeved cables in whatever color?

I'd like to sleeve my cables red or black, am I condemned to do it myself?

If yes, then I'll post in the "cable sleeving" section of the forum for advice. But if you guys know where I can buy sleeved cables... Please feel free to enlighten me. Thanks.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> 
> Great white cables!
> 
> I already asked this question in another section, but do you guys do all the cable sleeving yourselves?
> I don't have a soldering iron or any tools, aren't there stores just selling custom-sleeved cables in whatever color?
> 
> I'd like to sleeve my cables red or black, am I condemned to do it myself?
> 
> If yes, then I'll post in the "cable sleeving" section of the forum for advice. But if you guys know where I can buy sleeved cables... Please feel free to enlighten me. Thanks.


lol, no. Those are just some presleeved cables. I think those are from BitFenix. They're good enough for me for now. If I decide to go for some fancypants multi-colored sleeving and I get a fully modular PSU one day, I'll consider sleeving them myself. Although for now, these should do. They're nice


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Sup
> personal update
> 
> so i dont wannt my top fan panel leav ugly
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/NQ8B1zx
> 
> so i grab my garbage
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wDDNDa6
> 
> and i made it better
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/GUeMMUv
> 
> now its looks mutch better then before ( i think )
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HnSK1sS
> 
> 
> im progressing slowli and i have limited moeny and time but im gona make my biutiful ( maybe this year )
> 
> my next mini project gona be something bigger
> 
> so i have 2 GTX 560 and they are RLY overclocked http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5440462
> 
> so here is my ´´PLAN´´
> i have noise so i wanna put some more Fans on the minimum RPM
> now i have this . after 2-3h playing inside my case is starting melt + my H100 blocking the airflow :/
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7yqaVhC
> 
> soooo i wanna put 2 x Corsair Performance edition Corsair High Performance edition AF140 to do some better case gooling
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3ZOErUI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/1BGdY4l
> 
> i wanna use only my side panel for intake
> 
> what are u guys think ?
> 
> sry for the long post


I would water cool those GPUs


----------



## bRubs

Anyone can show a picture from his cable management on the other side of the case?

btw. here my "clean" side:



Gonna update my cable management soon as i can...


----------



## OkanG

Mine's a mess







I just mashed it all in there without really organizing it, honestly. I did use a couple of cable ties, but it's still a huge mess. The 600t is very tolerant when it comes to mess on the backside of the case, because there's so much room


----------



## Infectedshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Mine's a mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just mashed it all in there without really organizing it, honestly. I did use a couple of cable ties, but it's still a huge mess. The 600t is very tolerant when it comes to mess on the backside of the case, because there's so much room


Yeah mine too. I did SOME organizing, but it's still quite a mess.


----------



## manny1222

Can I join the club? I just got mine and moved my gaming rig to it. I hope to primarily play iracing when I get some breathing room from school. I was able to do push/pull by using two 20mm yate loon medium speed fans on one side and 2 out of the 4 Cougar Vortex fans I had intended to use. Here are my pics.


----------



## Darylrese

I cut away the the top, rear and front mesh which made quite a big difference, the only thing i need to solve is the dust collecting on the bottom of the case. Its not herrendous but it is more than i'd like.

What have people done about this once the mesh has been cut away (if anything)? All the original dust filters are in place. My top fans on the H100 are INTAKES because i found this was the best setup for temps and noise in my case.







DUST ON THE BOTTOM OF CASE - (CLEANED ABOUT 1 AND HALF WEEKS AGO)





Its nothing much just wondered if its supposed to be cleaner than this, its in a clean room!


----------



## jjtoutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> 
> I'm waiting for this to come back in stock with a little work it'd look nice and oem
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/


It could work, but i don't know if it would be big enough for large power supplies. Then again, one could always buy two.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I contacted Coolee Master some time ago and the rep said they weren't going to stock it anymore which seemed silly to me. Are their any other OEMs out there that have something like this, seems a good way to get away from full sleeving, using a psu cover and extensions.


----------



## Darylrese

make a box mate to cover it. Won't be hard. I did one for my I/O panel and could easily just make another for the PSU. Only costs a few quid


----------



## okar19




----------



## ArcDeus

I just realized something weird. When moving the HDD bay in the middle boottom of the case, the last HDD tray, at the very bottom, cannot be removed. Has anyone else noticed that ? Does that mean, in order to remove this tray, that we have to unscrew the whole cage ?


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcDeus*
> 
> I just realized something weird. When moving the HDD bay in the middle boottom of the case, the last HDD tray, at the very bottom, cannot be removed. Has anyone else noticed that ? Does that mean, in order to remove this tray, that we have to unscrew the whole cage ?


Ye i noticed that as well.
Not really a problem for me as i'm only using 2hdd per bay. But it is rather a bother!


----------



## ArcDeus

Ok so I'm not going nuts, thanks


----------



## matan11

A few new pics from mine

















http://www.overclock.net/t/1268199/rebuild-log-600t-white-with-360rad


----------



## Darylrese

simply beautiful matan11!!


----------



## Kaiyoko-Desu

This maybe old news but for those with the 600T SE that wanted a non window option, I just received the solid white side panel after talking to Corsair about it. They'll do it for no charge (I guess for US residents but since their HQ was a 20 minute drive from where I live) under RMA service, but require some extra steps and a bit of waiting time. Good option for those that don't show off their interior or want a custom paintjob on a different side.


----------



## LtMatt

Hi guys im looking for some advice on my options.

I currently have a H60 on exhaust push pull with 2xsp120 high pressure fans. I'm looking to try and improve my cpu temps when heavily overclock. My current setup handles a mild overclock nicely of 4.5ghz but once i go extreme it can't keep up. Noise is also an issue once i have to turn the sp120's up full blast.

What are my options? Things to consider are my accelero dumps heat in the case at two points. Near the core which goes out through the H60 and near the pci-e connections which gets exhausted out the top 200m. This keeps my gpu/vrm temps very low considering the heat that it dumps in the case.

I was initially thinking about adding a phanteks ph-tc14pe to my case and pointing it upwards so that it can blow towards the 200mm exhuast, but it doesn't look like it will fit. Having it exhausting towards the back would be ok, but the heat from the vrm side of the accelero then won't have a natural exhaust up with the phantek in the way.

The other option i can see is upgrading the H60 to a H80i and keeping my setup the same but i can't see this making much of a difference.

Here is a pic of my current setup. I'd like something that will go with my current theme, hence i was thinking about the blue Phanteks.



I really don't want to lose my top 200mm fan if possible as its a good way to exhaust the heat my accelero dumps in the case.

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## xDutchie

My first build just finished doing some cable management and swapping HDD tray around absolutely love the case. Big plans for this pc in the future but i think it will be more rewarding if i do it over time instead of all in 1 hit


----------



## 3volu7ion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtMatt*
> 
> Hi guys im looking for some advice on my options.
> 
> I currently have a H60 on exhaust push pull with 2xsp120 high pressure fans. I'm looking to try and improve my cpu temps when heavily overclock. My current setup handles a mild overclock nicely of 4.5ghz but once i go extreme it can't keep up. Noise is also an issue once i have to turn the sp120's up full blast.
> 
> What are my options? Things to consider are my accelero dumps heat in the case at two points. Near the core which goes out through the H60 and near the pci-e connections which gets exhausted out the top 200m. This keeps my gpu/vrm temps very low considering the heat that it dumps in the case.
> 
> I was initially thinking about adding a phanteks ph-tc14pe to my case and pointing it upwards so that it can blow towards the 200mm exhuast, but it doesn't look like it will fit. Having it exhausting towards the back would be ok, but the heat from the vrm side of the accelero then won't have a natural exhaust up with the phantek in the way.
> 
> The other option i can see is upgrading the H60 to a H80i and keeping my setup the same but i can't see this making much of a difference.
> 
> Here is a pic of my current setup. I'd like something that will go with my current theme, hence i was thinking about the blue Phanteks.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to lose my top 200mm fan if possible as its a good way to exhaust the heat my accelero dumps in the case.
> 
> Suggestions welcome.


Hi LtMatt,

I am by no means a pro, but first off I would remove the little black plastic riser next to the front intake, quite easy just pop the front panel off the case to get access. Secondly, remove that HDD cage as there's nothing in it it's just affecting your airflow. Thridly I would replace the top 200mm with 2x120mm, this will give much better exhaust performance. Forthly I would take a dremel to the stock fan grills (the perforated areas of the case where you screw on the fans) and remove them, again this will greatly help with both intake and exhaust airflow. And the last thing I could suggest would be to move your graphics card down 1 slot and re-rout it's power cables from the bottom gromet just like your front panel cables, this should help a little but doing this will clean up the case and make it look slightly better too. This is all really easy to do, and free.

Thats pretty much it before you consider going watercooled, unless you want to add more fans inside the case but then it's obviously gonna get a bit louder.

Like this:



(my cable managment is a bit different now than it is in this picture but I'm waiting for a few more bits before I post any new pics)

Hope that helps a bit mate, good luck.


----------



## Devious Dog

LtMatt , if you take on 3volu7ion suggestion on moving your video card down first check with your mobo manual as most mobo's state that the GPU should be plugged in the first slot as you have done.


----------



## Darylrese

I stripped my build down tonight to give it a spring clean and also fitted a Bitfenix Recon White Fan Controller! What do you guys think?


----------



## eXsoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I stripped my build down tonight to give it a spring clean and also fitted a Bitfenix Recon White Fan Controller! What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Darylrese that look Amazing!







The little detail of blue look really cool! I would have not came up with something like that!

You deserve a +1


----------



## goodtobeking

Been a while since I posted my rig, so I will go ahead and show it off. Not finished yet, but getting there. Some copied and pasted from this thread here, which you can also find out more about these cheap LED light strips. 16.5 feet with 300 LEDs for 13 bucks is crazy, making my deal of 10 bucks per strip even more insane IMO

Here are some pics for the ladies out there.

Just UV cathode inside the FrozenQ UV blue reservoir and a signle RGB LED from my Aquaero which changes with my CPU temperature shining inside the tubing.



No UV cathode but lit with blue strip behind FrozenQ, lit at only 1%(looks more even in person)



All LEDs lit up but only 1%



UV cathode with only top and bottom LEDs, full 100%



And good view of what the FrozenQ reservoir looks like with the LEDs



A view looking through the 6 GT 2150 RPM fans(which disconnect/reconnect by theirselves







)



A cool view of my Akasa viper fans in the LED light, for some reason it looked really cool and would only work with the LED light.


----------



## autoxspeed7

Here is my build i have been on the fourm for a while now always check up here to see the new 600T. Everyone that i have seen is great and i hope you all like what i did with mine.


----------



## xpak

Hi gyus... this is my build from italy!!







I hope like it!!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpak*
> 
> Hi gyus... this is my build from italy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope like it!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dayumm, VERY nice work xpak!














Although, no gpu?


----------



## xpak

Im waiting for new nvidia card!! And, naturally, the vga will be under liquid with a full crytal tube









For now the build is this!! my budget was expired ahahah


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpak*
> 
> Im waiting for new nvidia card!! And, naturally, the vga will be under liquid with a full crytal tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now the build is this!! my budget was expired ahahah


very nice build, i can see you have no rush to finish that thing came out perfect


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> very nice build, i can see you have no rush to finish that thing came out perfect


Very good combination of colors and textures, you followed the theme from top to toe with excellent results.


----------



## xpak

Thank You!!!! Im very happy for this compliments!!!

Coming Soon I got the new Vga and i'll complete the build with all crystal tube!!

If you want see all picture of my mod, this is my private link of the photo step by step!!

https://picasaweb.google.com/105112652336813416909/ProjectModRedIce?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCNrB48K065ezbw&feat=directlink

details of my build:

Liquid Cooling:

- Alphacool ST30 Full Copper 360 [on the top]
- Radiatore Phobya Extreme 200 [on the front]
- Phobya Balancer 250 argento nickel
- WB Cpu: Ek Supremacy Full Nikel
- WB Motherboard: EK M5F Acetal + Nikel
- Laing DDC 12V - 3.25 18W (900l/h)
- Top: EK X-TOP CSQ Acetal
- Koolance FM17 flow rate
- PrimoChill Clear - 16/11
- Fittings: BitsPower Silver & Matt Black + Koolance
- Mahyems Pastel Red Nano Fluid

Hardware:

- PSU: Corsair AX 860
- Asus Maximus V Formula
- Intel i7 3770k
- Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400mhz - kit 16GB
- SSD - Corsair FORCE GT SataIII -180GB
- EVGA 670?? or new nvidia (coming soon)

Fan configuration

- 3x Enermax Cluster 120mm (rad 360)
- 1x Enermax Cluster 120mm (on the back to spin air out of the case)
- 4x Enermax TB Silence 92mm (rad200mm)

On The Phobya extreme 200mm, I put 4 fan from 92mm, to have nice performance with cooling sectors instead with a single fan 180mm


----------



## Hartacus

Well, I figured I'd join the club and strut my stuff. It's been a very long work in progress and am waiting for the 8000 series to come out to pick up two more 7970's. If you wish you can see more info about my build on my computer blog at http://hartacus.blogspot.com/

I have an FX 8350 running at 24/7 5.0GHz.


----------



## jjtoutt

Absolutely fantastic builds guys^


----------



## Mergatroid

There are some really jaw dropping builds there guys. Those last three open loop builds have been pretty awesome.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while since I posted my rig, so I will go ahead and show it off. Not finished yet, but getting there. Some copied and pasted from this thread here, which you can also find out more about these cheap LED light strips. 16.5 feet with 300 LEDs for 13 bucks is crazy, making my deal of 10 bucks per strip even more insane IMO
> 
> Here are some pics for the ladies out there.
> 
> Just UV cathode inside the FrozenQ UV blue reservoir and a signle RGB LED from my Aquaero which changes with my CPU temperature shining inside the tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> No UV cathode but lit with blue strip behind FrozenQ, lit at only 1%(looks more even in person)
> 
> 
> 
> All LEDs lit up but only 1%
> 
> 
> 
> UV cathode with only top and bottom LEDs, full 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And good view of what the FrozenQ reservoir looks like with the LEDs
> 
> 
> 
> A view looking through the 6 GT 2150 RPM fans(which disconnect/reconnect by theirselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> A cool view of my Akasa viper fans in the LED light, for some reason it looked really cool and would only work with the LED light.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autoxspeed7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my build i have been on the fourm for a while now always check up here to see the new 600T. Everyone that i have seen is great and i hope you all like what i did with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpak*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi gyus... this is my build from italy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope like it!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartacus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I figured I'd join the club and strut my stuff. It's been a very long work in progress and am waiting for the 8000 series to come out to pick up two more 7970's. If you wish you can see more info about my build on my computer blog at http://hartacus.blogspot.com/
> 
> I have an FX 8350 running at 24/7 5.0GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those are amazing builds fellows.







Congrats.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpak*
> 
> Thank You!!!! Im very happy for this compliments!!!
> 
> Coming Soon I got the new Vga and i'll complete the build with all crystal tube!!
> 
> If you want see all picture of my mod, this is my private link of the photo step by step!!
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/105112652336813416909/ProjectModRedIce?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCNrB48K065ezbw&feat=directlink
> 
> details of my build:
> 
> Liquid Cooling:
> 
> - Alphacool ST30 Full Copper 360 [on the top]
> - Radiatore Phobya Extreme 200 [on the front]
> - Phobya Balancer 250 argento nickel
> - WB Cpu: Ek Supremacy Full Nikel
> - WB Motherboard: EK M5F Acetal + Nikel
> - Laing DDC 12V - 3.25 18W (900l/h)
> - Top: EK X-TOP CSQ Acetal
> - Koolance FM17 flow rate
> - PrimoChill Clear - 16/11
> - Fittings: BitsPower Silver & Matt Black + Koolance
> - Mahyems Pastel Red Nano Fluid
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> - PSU: Corsair AX 860
> - Asus Maximus V Formula
> - Intel i7 3770k
> - Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400mhz - kit 16GB
> - SSD - Corsair FORCE GT SataIII -180GB
> - EVGA 670?? or new nvidia (coming soon)
> 
> Fan configuration
> 
> - 3x Enermax Cluster 120mm (rad 360)
> - 1x Enermax Cluster 120mm (on the back to spin air out of the case)
> - 4x Enermax TB Silence 92mm (rad200mm)
> 
> On The Phobya extreme 200mm, I put 4 fan from 92mm, to have nice performance with cooling sectors instead with a single fan 180mm


Fantastic build log, will love to see it when its complete with your gpu







def deserves rep for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartacus*
> 
> Well, I figured I'd join the club and strut my stuff. It's been a very long work in progress and am waiting for the 8000 series to come out to pick up two more 7970's. If you wish you can see more info about my build on my computer blog at http://hartacus.blogspot.com/
> 
> I have an FX 8350 running at 24/7 5.0GHz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler/


Again another fantastic build and love the ssd placement


----------



## BBLENDER

@Hartacus, stupid question of mine but, what kind of rad you got on the back? And, why is so thick? Looks interesting.


----------



## xpak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Fantastic build log, will love to see it when its complete with your gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> def deserves rep for that.


Thank You!!!

In this days I complete the mod of case with Carbon fiber 3M, and a modify at anterior part!!









I add a SSD samsung (840PRO) in plain sight!! Missing only sleeve cables







Because for the AX860 are not in commerce yet!!


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpak*
> 
> Hi gyus... this is my build from italy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope like it!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


this is what i was thinking about doing with my build, how did you get the crystal link to fit onto the compression fittings? my initial thought was wow, this is going to crack. my current tube size is 3/8ID x 1/2OD. about the only crystal link i have right now is from my res to my pump using the crystal link adapter screws.


----------



## xpak

there is one only mode for crystal tube: Fittings Bitspower C47 or c48, with tube 12/10 (OD/ID)


----------



## Hartacus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> @Hartacus, stupid question of mine but, what kind of rad you got on the back? And, why is so thick? Looks interesting.


There are no stupid questions, only stupid answers. The radiator is an Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 120 Radiator. its size is 120x120x80mm, so yes it is a big mofo. I'm cooling a lot and wanted to get the most cooling. I was thinking about a 240x120x36 on the back but when you add up the cubic area the one I have has more. It also has a more solid connection to the back instead of some connection kit for the 240.

The one thing I dont understand is I think a lot of people online don't calculate thier flow rate. I see many people cooling several items and having several radiators and one small little pump. I have two Alphacool VPP655 that pump 1500 l/hr each. I estimated that my flow rate is somewhere around 2-3gpm.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Finaly got around to take som pictures of my rig







hope you guys like it! looking forward to becoming a member of this club


----------



## Scotty99

Im debating between this and the 650D atm. I got a couple questions for you guys:

1. How is the dust filtering? I plan on getting the silver with the window, so my only intake would be the front. I notice the optical bays have a filtered mesh, do they need to be cleaned regularly. Im a smoker btw, so dust filtering is kind of a big deal to me lol. I currently own a antec 300 illusion and it does a fine job of this, i really dont want to downgrade in this aspect. Do they sell kits to put rubber seals around all of the doors to make a proper seal (obviously i guess i could do this myself too).

2. I am going to put a radiator in the top, havent decided if i wanna stick with H100i or wait until the piece from swiftech comes out. But im worried about using push/pull on this case, does this basically depend on VRM heatsinks on your motherboard? If this is the case i will buy a motherboard with no upper VRM heatsinks.

3. I plan on removing the HDD cages completely (as well as the piece of plastic they mount to). Does corsair offer atttachments to mount drives in the optical bay slots? If not i know of a couple different types of adapters but what do you think would be best:

http://www.amazon.com/ORICO-AC52535-1S-Full-Aluminum-5-25/dp/B005OJFASY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1359753243&sr=8-6&keywords=%225+25%22+to+%222+5%22+adapter
(these come in black or silver as well)

OR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019

This comes with a white led fan that matches the front fan but then i would have to worry about cleaning the optical bay drive covers more often.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> 2. I am going to put a radiator in the top, havent decided if i wanna stick with H100i or wait until the piece from swiftech comes out. But im worried about using push/pull on this case, does this basically depend on VRM heatsinks on your motherboard? If this is the case i will buy a motherboard with no upper VRM heatsinks.


I recently installed additonal fans so that i could have my H100 in a push/pull config, and i didn't have to do any modding to the case







i use a sabertooth z77 mb, and the VRM on this is not that big, however i had some vengeance RAM installed prior to my system update, and as you might know the heatsink on those make them quite tall. I would say they are pretty much as tall as any mobo VRM, and by mounting my H100 with an offset (closer to the sidepanel) i could still accomplish push/pull

hope this helps you with your decision, and I might as well ad that the 600t is one SEXY case IMO


----------



## jbyron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im debating between this and the 650D atm. I got a couple questions for you guys:


1.Dust filtering has been great for me, better than any other case I've had. But I only run my PC an hour a day :\)

2. sorry I don't know enough to answer this!

3. I used this moddiy rack to mount two SSDs and a 3.5" HD in the bays. I have that xigmatek cage you linked and I cannot get it to fit properly. It took a lot of work to get it in and out, and it scratches up the sides going in and out it was a real pain! I ended up mounting a fan with this akust magnetic fan mount

here's a pic of my build! hope this helps


----------



## fredocini

Upgraded from my Zalman Z9 a few weeks ago. Had a CX600 PSU but changed that to an HX850 along with the case.


----------



## Scotty99

Awesome man, thx for the tips!


----------



## Darylrese

Has anyone soundproofed a 600T on here? If so did it make any difference?


----------



## bRubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> 
> 1.Dust filtering has been great for me, better than any other case I've had. But I only run my PC an hour a day :\)
> 
> 2. sorry I don't know enough to answer this!
> 
> 3. I used this moddiy rack to mount two SSDs and a 3.5" HD in the bays. I have that xigmatek cage you linked and I cannot get it to fit properly. It took a lot of work to get it in and out, and it scratches up the sides going in and out it was a real pain! I ended up mounting a fan with this akust magnetic fan mount
> 
> here's a pic of my build! hope this helps


how does you fixed the two fans on the graphic card?







only with the "_Akust Adjustable Magnetic Fan Bridge Mounting Kit_"?


----------



## jbyron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bRubs*
> 
> how does you fixed the two fans on the graphic card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only with the "_Akust Adjustable Magnetic Fan Bridge Mounting Kit_"?


I used two these! http://www.moddiy.com/products/Expansion-Slot-Side-Fan-Mounting-Kit.html


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im debating between this and the 650D atm. I got a couple questions for you guys:
> 
> 1. How is the dust filtering? I plan on getting the silver with the window, so my only intake would be the front. I notice the optical bays have a filtered mesh, do they need to be cleaned regularly. Im a smoker btw, so dust filtering is kind of a big deal to me lol. I currently own a antec 300 illusion and it does a fine job of this, i really dont want to downgrade in this aspect. Do they sell kits to put rubber seals around all of the doors to make a proper seal (obviously i guess i could do this myself too).
> 
> 2. I am going to put a radiator in the top, havent decided if i wanna stick with H100i or wait until the piece from swiftech comes out. But im worried about using push/pull on this case, does this basically depend on VRM heatsinks on your motherboard? If this is the case i will buy a motherboard with no upper VRM heatsinks.
> 
> 3. I plan on removing the HDD cages completely (as well as the piece of plastic they mount to). Does corsair offer atttachments to mount drives in the optical bay slots? If not i know of a couple different types of adapters but what do you think would be best:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ORICO-AC52535-1S-Full-Aluminum-5-25/dp/B005OJFASY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1359753243&sr=8-6&keywords=%225+25%22+to+%222+5%22+adapter
> (these come in black or silver as well)
> 
> OR
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019
> 
> This comes with a white led fan that matches the front fan but then i would have to worry about cleaning the optical bay drive covers more often.


We have both a 650D and s 600T in our home, and they are about the same for dust. I find the front filters only let the finest dust through, allowing me to go longer between cleanings.
If you make the case positive pressure (more intake than exhaust) you won't have to worry about rubber seals. You would have to work out the details, involving replacing the fans on either the 600T or the 650D. If you're really worried, there are filters available for this case:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14346/ffi-88/DEMCiflex_Corsair_600T_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_4_Piece.html

Note, that push/pull really doesn't make much difference on the H100. You're talking only one or two degrees difference. As for the HDD racks, they will fit in the optical drive bays. If you leave the bottom three optical drive bays empty, you can slide a hard drive rack right in and mount hard drives or SSDs in them.

The biggest difference I find between the 650D and the 600T is that the 600T has more room on the right side for cable management due to the convex doors, and there are two sets of mesh on the top that you need to move air through in the 600T, whereas the 650D only has one set of mesh on the top which may make airflow in that case slightly better in a stock configuration.

Note, you can mod the 600T by cutting out the inside top mesh (just leaving enough side material for mounting rads or fans). Some people also cut out the front inside mesh to allow better intake air flow.

Wow, had to edit this post about four times due to typos. Talk about slack.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Finaly got around to take som pictures of my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys like it! looking forward to becoming a member of this club


What kind of fans are those that you have on your H100? (I assume that's what it is). I like the look. How is it compared to gentle typhoon AP-15 or cougar vortex CF-V12HP? Trying to figure out what mod to do with my case to get push/pull and look nice


----------



## confed

More pictures to come. New front intake, ssd, hdd, removed fans on side mesh, put window back in and relocated hdd cage to 5.25 bays.


----------



## jjtoutt

Looking good^^^^^









Here are a few new pics.

Still needing to finish painting under the SSD


----------



## CurtTerror

Hi Guys,

Recently I've been interested in buying a corsair 600t case with the mesh side window, the black edition obviously. Anyway, I have never done a watercooling system before, but I'm doing my research and Id like to put together a beginners custom loop in one of these things. I am not looking for super performance but I'd like a solid performing 240mm rad with a set of fans, that'd be fine for my own needs.

I've read a couple reviews that say this case is well suited and some that say ( TTL ) this case isn't very suitable for water cooling. Basically, I'd start with just my CPU, a 240mm rad and probably a dual bay res/ pump combo. This case fulfills everything I need it to do, and I'm just curious as to how it would perform with a top mounted 240mm rad. I'm obviously not talking about modding the case as at this stage I'm not comfortable cutting into my pc case, I like the idea though, that should I want a better setup in the future, I would be able to mod the 600t to suit my needs also ( I've seen quite a few people do this to support bigger and thicker rads ) .

As far as mid towers go, I see that stock water cooling is usually quite average, and I think was I going to go all out and crazy on a water loop, I'd invest in a full tower. I'm somewhat of a novice when it comes to building pcs and I will be doing extensive research and seeking help from an experienced friend when installing my watercooling kit. I was just curious to hear it straight out from people who have fitted a 240mm rad with a custom loop in the case, and not had to mod the case to fit the kit into case.

Thanks so much for reading guys!

Regards,
Curt


----------



## ssgtnubb

I just ordered myself the acrylic side panel from mnpc, time to get serious on my sleeving endeavor. I have a bit to get that part finally in the done section of my build.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

I'd like to get the Corsair fans some time in the futures. Would it be best for the top of the case to buy the AP or SP variants? Because there is a mesh below and above as well.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> What kind of fans are those that you have on your H100? (I assume that's what it is). I like the look. How is it compared to gentle typhoon AP-15 or cougar vortex CF-V12HP? Trying to figure out what mod to do with my case to get push/pull and look nice


they are some NZXT ones, i got them with my old case







I think they are just standard blue LED fans, and unfortunately I havent done any comparison to other fans. All I can tell you is that they do a great job on cooling the liquid in my H100


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Recently I've been interested in buying a corsair 600t case with the mesh side window, the black edition obviously. Anyway, I have never done a watercooling system before, but I'm doing my research and Id like to put together a beginners custom loop in one of these things. I am not looking for super performance but I'd like a solid performing 240mm rad with a set of fans, that'd be fine for my own needs.
> 
> I've read a couple reviews that say this case is well suited and some that say ( TTL ) this case isn't very suitable for water cooling. Basically, I'd start with just my CPU, a 240mm rad and probably a dual bay res/ pump combo. This case fulfills everything I need it to do, and I'm just curious as to how it would perform with a top mounted 240mm rad. I'm obviously not talking about modding the case as at this stage I'm not comfortable cutting into my pc case, I like the idea though, that should I want a better setup in the future, I would be able to mod the 600t to suit my needs also ( I've seen quite a few people do this to support bigger and thicker rads ) .
> 
> As far as mid towers go, I see that stock water cooling is usually quite average, and I think was I going to go all out and crazy on a water loop, I'd invest in a full tower. I'm somewhat of a novice when it comes to building pcs and I will be doing extensive research and seeking help from an experienced friend when installing my watercooling kit. I was just curious to hear it straight out from people who have fitted a 240mm rad with a custom loop in the case, and not had to mod the case to fit the kit into case.
> 
> Thanks so much for reading guys!
> 
> Regards,
> Curt


Before you go believing people who say this case isn't suitable for water cooling, you should look through the thread. Instead of just believing people who may never have tried this case, look and see with your own eyes.

Here is a tiny little sample of what this case is capable of:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/8210#post_19187824

This is, in fact (IMO of course) one of the premiere enthusiast cases on the market today. It may be a "mid tower", but it's much wider than most mid towers and the movable hard drive cages add even more space by simply removing one or both of them, or changing their location.

For the size of this case, you can squeeze in quite a bit. Of course, in a full tower you could squeeze in more, and there are cases even larger than a full tower that can contain even larger water builds with even more rads. So, one has to ask, what do they mean by "unsuitable"? Look at the pictures and decide for yourself.


----------



## Hartacus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Recently I've been interested in buying a corsair 600t case with the mesh side window, the black edition obviously. Anyway, I have never done a watercooling system before, but I'm doing my research and Id like to put together a beginners custom loop in one of these things. I am not looking for super performance but I'd like a solid performing 240mm rad with a set of fans, that'd be fine for my own needs.
> 
> I've read a couple reviews that say this case is well suited and some that say ( TTL ) this case isn't very suitable for water cooling. Basically, I'd start with just my CPU, a 240mm rad and probably a dual bay res/ pump combo. This case fulfills everything I need it to do, and I'm just curious as to how it would perform with a top mounted 240mm rad. I'm obviously not talking about modding the case as at this stage I'm not comfortable cutting into my pc case, I like the idea though, that should I want a better setup in the future, I would be able to mod the 600t to suit my needs also ( I've seen quite a few people do this to support bigger and thicker rads ) .
> 
> As far as mid towers go, I see that stock water cooling is usually quite average, and I think was I going to go all out and crazy on a water loop, I'd invest in a full tower. I'm somewhat of a novice when it comes to building pcs and I will be doing extensive research and seeking help from an experienced friend when installing my watercooling kit. I was just curious to hear it straight out from people who have fitted a 240mm rad with a custom loop in the case, and not had to mod the case to fit the kit into case.
> 
> Thanks so much for reading guys!
> 
> Regards,
> Curt


I would like to compare the 800D to a Viper. The engine compartment is so damn big you can fit whatever you want into it. The 600T is more like, hmmm........................an M5! You have to use more creativity to fit so much power under the hood and probably will get some bloody knuckles. The end result of a well crafted an finely built system that is much more gratifying then slapping a big ole motor into a big ole compartment. I rebuilt my cooling system about 7 times before I became happy with it.

Below you can see how my system evolved. I started with the H60 and then got hooked pretty quickly. The first picture is from the beginning of October 2012.







to finally


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Before you go believing people who say this case isn't suitable for water cooling, you should look through the thread. Instead of just believing people who may never have tried this case, look and see with your own eyes.
> 
> Here is a tiny little sample of what this case is capable of:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/8210#post_19187824
> 
> This is, in fact (IMO of course) one of the premiere enthusiast cases on the market today. It may be a "mid tower", but it's much wider than most mid towers and the movable hard drive cages add even more space by simply removing one or both of them, or changing their location.
> 
> For the size of this case, you can squeeze in quite a bit. Of course, in a full tower you could squeeze in more, and there are cases even larger than a full tower that can contain even larger water builds with even more rads. So, one has to ask, what do they mean by "unsuitable"? Look at the pictures and decide for yourself.


I would also like to point out that this case can fit a Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14803/ex-rad-329/Phobya_Xtreme_400mm_Radiator_Silverstone_Cooler_Master_Yate_Loon_Bitfenix.html?tl=g30c95s1586 into the front of this case with a simple mod of removing the 5.25" drive bay, only about 20 rivets removed.
I dont have a photo of my system right now, but I helped 'Car17' in reassuring this fits like a glove in the front of a Corsair 600T.  Which is rather impressive when you can also put a 240 rad up top with no cutting, or a 360 with slight modding.







OH, since we did this dual 200 rad in the front this radiator is hard to get, always out of stock.









I think it is the Purfect size case, why have a moster of a case.


----------



## eXsoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I would also like to point out that this case can fit a Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14803/ex-rad-329/Phobya_Xtreme_400mm_Radiator_Silverstone_Cooler_Master_Yate_Loon_Bitfenix.html?tl=g30c95s1586 into the front of this case with a simple mod of removing the 5.25" drive bay, only about 20 rivets removed.
> I dont have a photo of my system right now, but I helped 'Car17' in reassuring this fits like a glove in the front of a Corsair 600T. ] Which is rather impressive when you can also put a 240 rad up top with no cutting, or a 360 with slight modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, since we did this dual 200 rad in the front this radiator is hard to get, always out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is the Purfect size case, why have a moster of a case.


Hella Crazy Water system bro can't wait to see the finish product!!! Please post pictures soon lol









+1


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> they are some NZXT ones, i got them with my old case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are just standard blue LED fans, and unfortunately I havent done any comparison to other fans. All I can tell you is that they do a great job on cooling the liquid in my H100


I guess I'll stick with the ones I have in mind. I'm about to get xigmatex xaf-f1255. I got a custom coupon from Newegg for 20% off fans for purchasing my 600T. Going to put it to good use.


----------



## Car17

Its good to see that people are taking a liking to it. Thanks again DD. Its still not finished but up and running. The only thing I have left to purchase is the 360 rad for up top. I will at some point cause this case is well worth the money. Everything fits and looks amazing my computer while gaming never goes above 25c with the fans at a low hum.


----------



## CurtTerror

Wow, I am very surprised at the definitive answers I got from you guys, I do really appeciate it. As for me " just believing whatever people say " I consider myself very much a novice level system builder so please understand that I may ask questions from time to time, and I do appreciate the time you put into giving them.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Wow, I am very surprised at the definitive answers I got from you guys, I do really appeciate it. As for me " just believing whatever people say " I consider myself very much a novice level system builder so please understand that I may ask questions from time to time, and I do appreciate the time you put into giving them.


I'm not faulting you for believing what people say, but I do think you should have a look for yourself as well as asking others opinions. I hope you checked out some of the cool open loops people have put together in this case. If you're just thinking about one or two rads with no modding, that can be done in this case as well.

One thing to remember, there are a lot of really experienced people here that have done wonders with water builds in this case. Just ask them since they have the experience to give you definitive answers.

In the meantime, maybe copy a few of those water build pictures, and post them in the forums where they told you that the 600T is unsuitable, and ask them wth they're talking about. (wow, can't believe they censor w-t-*).


----------



## Hartacus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> 
> 
> Its good to see that people are taking a liking to it. Thanks again DD. Its still not finished but up and running. The only thing I have left to purchase is the 360 rad for up top. I will at some point cause this case is well worth the money. Everything fits and looks amazing my computer while gaming never goes above 25c with the fans at a low hum.


Just FYI the tubing is supposed to go from block to block to radiator and you're supposed to have a pump in your system too!







JP


----------



## CurtTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm not faulting you for believing what people say, but I do think you should have a look for yourself as well as asking others opinions. I hope you checked out some of the cool open loops people have put together in this case. If you're just thinking about one or two rads with no modding, that can be done in this case as well.
> 
> One thing to remember, there are a lot of really experienced people here that have done wonders with water builds in this case. Just ask them since they have the experience to give you definitive answers.
> 
> In the meantime, maybe copy a few of those water build pictures, and post them in the forums where they told you that the 600T is unsuitable, and ask them wth they're talking about. (wow, can't believe they censor w-t-*).


Not at all, I understand. I actually googled " corsair 600t 240 rad and It came up with a load of pictures, I just wasn't sure whether these were all examples of cases that had been modded in the past. I'll definitely in the future be considering throwing in a nice loop in this case, although I don't do any over clocking. I am just going to start with a H60 I think.

Thanks


----------



## Hartacus

I wouldnt start with the H60. I started with the H60 and you really limit yourself. The h60 is just like a stock heatsink. Go for the H100i. This way if you did want to overclock in the future your'e not limiting yourself. Sometimes I wish I would have just bought the H100 and called it a day instead of spending a lot of money on a cooling system. I then tell myself the VRM really needed to be cooled to run the 24/7 voltage that I am. Still not sure about this one though.


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Not at all, I understand. I actually googled " corsair 600t 240 rad and It came up with a load of pictures, I just wasn't sure whether these were all examples of cases that had been modded in the past. I'll definitely in the future be considering throwing in a nice loop in this case, although I don't do any over clocking. I am just going to start with a H60 I think.
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartacus*
> 
> I wouldnt start with the H60. I started with the H60 and you really limit yourself. The h60 is just like a stock heatsink. Go for the H100i. This way if you did want to overclock in the future your'e not limiting yourself. Sometimes I wish I would have just bought the H100 and called it a day instead of spending a lot of money on a cooling system. I then tell myself the VRM really needed to be cooled to run the 24/7 voltage that I am. Still not sure about this one though.


Personally, I think the H60 is an excellent choice if you don't plan on extreme overclocking. You'll still be able to maintain a decent OC though. I'm still using my original H60 (with a SP120 fan on it, which I only run at 7 volts, so it's pretty damn quiet as well), and with 4.3 on my 2500K with a quite a bit of voltage (1.25 for heat testing) I haven't been over 70C yet in quite some Intel burn test runs (I don't generally test for huge amounts of time though, but Intel burn test is good for getting some quick temperature indications). With general use I obviously don't even come close to that. The results I see in reviews are pretty consistent with my own results as well (nice example). In my opinion, the H60 is great if you don't need extreme OCs. It also looks really good IMO.

@Hartacus: claiming that the H60 is 'just like a stock heatsink' is _seriously untrue_. See for example here; the Intel stock cooler in this test reaches a delta of 79C, whereas the delta of the H60 is 44C. That means that the stock cooler runs about 80% hotter (in terms of the delta temp) than the H60 in that test. Sure it's not a H100, but it's definitely no stock cooler either (actually comes pretty close to the H100 at the lower speed settings).


----------



## Hartacus

Quote:


> Intel stock cooler in this test reaches a delta of 79C, whereas the delta of the H60 is 44C.












After reading that, there are way too many variables for that to be a scientific experiment and/or comparison. The H60 is better than a stock cooler. I was just trying to explain why limit it. On a small OC the H60 is great and only about 2-5C warmer then an h100. On a 4.5-4.8 OC (Sandy) the h100 keeps a cpu 10-15C cooler.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartacus*
> 
> I wouldnt start with the H60. I started with the H60 and you really limit yourself. The h60 is just like a stock heatsink. Go for the H100i. This way if you did want to overclock in the future your'e not limiting yourself. Sometimes I wish I would have just bought the H100 and called it a day instead of spending a lot of money on a cooling system. I then tell myself the VRM really needed to be cooled to run the 24/7 voltage that I am. Still not sure about this one though.


I had the H60 and what a waste of 60 dollars... Couldn't keep anything cool and soon after I got the itch that most of us get and came home with a full custom water cooling setup.


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartacus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading that, there are way too many variables for that to be a scientific experiment and/or comparison. The H60 is better than a stock cooler. I was just trying to explain why limit it. On a small OC the H60 is great and only about 2-5C warmer then an h100. On a 4.5-4.8 OC (Sandy) the h100 keeps a cpu 10-15C cooler.


Yeah its hard to find tests that include a large variety of coolers and can also be called 'scientific', I think it gives a decent indication though









But yeah, I agree with what you said there. If you really want to OC (especially Sandy), get a H100 (or anything similar or better). If you don't really care though, it might just be a waste of money to go for a H100.

Must say I've had my eye on that H100i as well, but that would actually be a waste of money for me since I'd like to build a custom loop as well some day, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## CurtTerror

I'm not intending on overclocking right away. I can't validate doing it " just for fun " as if it's constantly under more heat than it will shorten the lifetime of my hardware. I would only run with a mild to very small overclock while on an all in one cooler if i do at all, personally I would only be comfortable under a constant overclock on a custom loop.

Whilst perfectly fine for some enthusiasts, I don't want to throw away the extra 50 bucks to get a h100i if I might be moving to water cooling, in my own situation, money certainly is an important consideration in the build, that doesn't mean i'm on a budget, but I'm not willing to waste money either. I appreciate your opinions though, as I'm not experienced with anything but air coolers.

I'm still deciding between whether to go for the white or black model even, so I'm certainly taking my time with this build. I noticed more of you guys seem to have the white, however, my pc will be on the ground and I like black cases so I'm thinking of getting the mesh model. I think I'm going to put a nice solid ivy bridge system in there.

Cheers guys


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> I'm not intending on overclocking right away. I can't validate doing it " just for fun " as if it's constantly under more heat than it will shorten the lifetime of my hardware. I would only run with a mild to very small overclock while on an all in one cooler if i do at all, personally I would only be comfortable under a constant overclock on a custom loop.
> 
> Whilst perfectly fine for some enthusiasts, I don't want to throw away the extra 50 bucks to get a h100i if I might be moving to water cooling, in my own situation, money certainly is an important consideration in the build, that doesn't mean i'm on a budget, but I'm not willing to waste money either. I appreciate your opinions though, as I'm not experienced with anything but air coolers.
> 
> I'm still deciding between whether to go for the white or black model even, so I'm certainly taking my time with this build. I noticed more of you guys seem to have the white, however, my pc will be on the ground and I like black cases so I'm thinking of getting the mesh model. I think I'm going to put a nice solid ivy bridge system in there.
> 
> Cheers guys


Well I think the H60 is an excellent choice to start with, some of the hardcore overclockers here just can't stand anything below 4.5GHz







. Besides, nothing wrong with being on a budget. I did some great builds for friends who had around a thousand euros to spend, it really took me back to the days of 'just put it together, everything works, and enjoy'







.

For me the white version of the case was the only thing that could justify the purchase of a new case when I bought it, it just looks so awesome in my opinion (and still does more than a year later). But back then they didn't have a black version with a window yet...


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> I'm not intending on overclocking right away. I can't validate doing it " just for fun " as if it's constantly under more heat than it will shorten the lifetime of my hardware. I would only run with a mild to very small overclock while on an all in one cooler if i do at all, personally I would only be comfortable under a constant overclock on a custom loop.
> 
> Whilst perfectly fine for some enthusiasts, I don't want to throw away the extra 50 bucks to get a h100i if I might be moving to water cooling, in my own situation, money certainly is an important consideration in the build, that doesn't mean i'm on a budget, but I'm not willing to waste money either. I appreciate your opinions though, as I'm not experienced with anything but air coolers.
> 
> I'm still deciding between whether to go for the white or black model even, so I'm certainly taking my time with this build. I noticed more of you guys seem to have the white, however, my pc will be on the ground and I like black cases so I'm thinking of getting the mesh model. I think I'm going to put a nice solid ivy bridge system in there.
> 
> Cheers guys


I would go for a H100 or H100i, it kept my system nice and stable with an overclock of 4.8 .. and it fits perfectly up top with no modding and the fans on the outside, the H60 could be a bit limiting and the cost to get a H100 is not that much more. It is an excellent introduction to watercooling and the closed loop means no headaches, its just like plug and play.

I have only gone for a open loop because I wanted to cool my GPU's as my GTX690 always hits 90-100'C, if only you could get a closed loop system for your GPU I would'nt have gone for the open loop as it is $$$, still waiting for my waterblock for my GPU.. still 8+ weeks for delivery.

Anyway, I would Highly recommend the H100 or H100i .. fantastic kit. But be warned, once bitten by water cooling you will not go back


----------



## Hartacus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> I'm still deciding between whether to go for the white or black model even, so I'm certainly taking my time with this build. I noticed more of you guys seem to have the white, however, my pc will be on the ground and I like black cases so I'm thinking of getting the mesh model. I think I'm going to put a nice solid ivy bridge system in there.
> Cheers guys


If I had known when it when I was looking I would have went silver. I think the silver looks bad ass with a red interior. Not many people have the silver either.
Quote:


> I don't want to throw away the extra 50 bucks to get a h100i if I might be moving to water cooling, in my own situation, money certainly is an important consideration in the build, that doesn't mean i'm on a budget, but I'm not willing to waste money either. I appreciate your opinions though, as I'm not experienced with anything but air coolers.


Water cooling is a very slippery slope my friend. I said the same exact thing when I started. I remember looking at the h100 and saying "damn I really dont want to spend more than $100 on cooling." Here we are over $1,500 my cooling system is almost complete. The one really big negative is the cards. I want to add two more 7970's for about $350-400 each. Then the Komodo water blocks are $170 each. so for me to add two more card its going to cost me over $1000.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartacus*
> 
> I wouldnt start with the H60. I started with the H60 and you really limit yourself. The h60 is just like a stock heatsink. Go for the H100i. This way if you did want to overclock in the future your'e not limiting yourself. Sometimes I wish I would have just bought the H100 and called it a day instead of spending a lot of money on a cooling system. I then tell myself the VRM really needed to be cooled to run the 24/7 voltage that I am. Still not sure about this one though.


Wow, no way is the H60 just like a stock heatsink. When I went from a stock heatsink to an H70, I dropped 20c off my temps while adding a 500MHz overclock, and the H70 barely (if at all) outperforms an H60.

If you were getting stock heatsink temps from your H60, there was something wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the H60 is an excellent choice if you don't plan on extreme overclocking. You'll still be able to maintain a decent OC though. I'm still using my original H60 (with a SP120 fan on it, which I only run at 7 volts, so it's pretty damn quiet as well), and with 4.3 on my 2500K with a quite a bit of voltage (1.25 for heat testing) I haven't been over 70C yet in quite some Intel burn test runs (I don't generally test for huge amounts of time though, but Intel burn test is good for getting some quick temperature indications). With general use I obviously don't even come close to that. The results I see in reviews are pretty consistent with my own results as well (nice example). In my opinion, the H60 is great if you don't need extreme OCs. It also looks really good IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> @Hartacus: claiming that the H60 is 'just like a stock heatsink' is _seriously untrue_. See for example here; the Intel stock cooler in this test reaches a delta of 79C, whereas the delta of the H60 is 44C. That means that the stock cooler runs about 80% hotter (in terms of the delta temp) than the H60 in that test. Sure it's not a H100, but it's definitely no stock cooler either (actually comes pretty close to the H100 at the lower speed settings).


Agree 100%. The H60 is a decent cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartacus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading that, there are way too many variables for that to be a scientific experiment and/or comparison. The H60 is better than a stock cooler. I was just trying to explain why limit it. On a small OC the H60 is great and only about 2-5C warmer then an h100. On a 4.5-4.8 OC (Sandy) the h100 keeps a cpu 10-15C cooler.


That's hugely different from what you said in your first post above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> I had the H60 and what a waste of 60 dollars... Couldn't keep anything cool and soon after I got the itch that most of us get and came home with a full custom water cooling setup.


You must have had a problem. There are tons of happy H60 owners doing overclocks. Indeed, the H60 is better than the H50 and there was a massive number of people using the H50 for overclocking. If you couldn't keep anything cool with the H60, either you were doing something wrong, or there was something wrong with the cooler. Head over to the Hydro Cooler thread and ask the H60 owners how they like their H60s. I highly doubt they will say it won't keep anything cool.

There are lots of reviews and comparisons of closed loop water coolers on the web. They're really easy to find using Google. I have read a ton of them myself, and pretty much every single one places the H60 exactly where it should belong amongst Corsair's other Hydro series coolers.

When I moved from my H70 to the H100, on the same cpu, I got a 7c cooling difference. My changeover is documented in this thread right here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2650#post_14541003

I can also tell you that the H70 (as I mentioned already above) barely outperforms an H60. So, here you are going to have about a 7c difference between the H60 and the H100. If you want to be really generous, you could put that up to 9c to account for a couple c difference between an H60 and the H70 I am comparing it with. Of course, results may differ with the new H100i as it should be a few degrees c better than the H100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> Well I think the H60 is an excellent choice to start with, some of the hardcore overclockers here just can't stand anything below 4.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Besides, nothing wrong with being on a budget. I did some great builds for friends who had around a thousand euros to spend, it really took me back to the days of 'just put it together, everything works, and enjoy'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For me the white version of the case was the only thing that could justify the purchase of a new case when I bought it, it just looks so awesome in my opinion (and still does more than a year later). But back then they didn't have a black version with a window yet...


Agree again. I'm using a 3.3GHz 2500k, and I'm overclocking it to 4.3GHz. At this point, my system can hit 70c if I am torturing it with Intel Burn Test. I like to keep my processor under 73c, so I allow it to top out at 70c. If I put my system up to 4.5GHz, imo my processor would be unacceptably warm. Besides, a 1GHz overclock is plenty for me. That extra 200MHz wouldn't make any practical difference. I would expect, with an H60, my system would be running at 4GHz and I would have been happy with that as well.

For people who want to squeeze every bit out of an overclock, the obvious solution is an open loop. The H100 is great, but it's not the high end of cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I would go for a H100 or H100i, it kept my system nice and stable with an overclock of 4.8 .. and it fits perfectly up top with no modding and the fans on the outside, the H60 could be a bit limiting and the cost to get a H100 is not that much more. It is an excellent introduction to watercooling and the closed loop means no headaches, its just like plug and play.
> 
> 
> I have only gone for a open loop because I wanted to cool my GPU's as my GTX690 always hits 90-100'C, if only you could get a closed loop system for your GPU I would'nt have gone for the open loop as it is $$$, still waiting for my waterblock for my GPU.. still 8+ weeks for delivery.
> 
> Anyway, I would Highly recommend the H100 or H100i .. fantastic kit. But be warned, once bitten by water cooling you will not go back


There are closed loop water coolers for GPUs. Both store bought units and modded mounts for Corsair and other companies CPU coolers to allow them to work on video cards.

Here's one example: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX39770

and here's an example of a mod bracket: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247567/h60-h80-h100-installed-on-gpu-bracket-inside#post_17085499

If I didn't have two video cards, I'd go for one of those arctic coolers and mount it in the rear exhaust position. Since I modded the bottom of my case for another 120mm intake fan, I may be able to fit two of those units in but I'm not sure I have the space between my cards to allow for the cooler. Plus they're pretty expensive.


----------



## CurtTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> Well I think the H60 is an excellent choice to start with, some of the hardcore overclockers here just can't stand anything below 4.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Besides, nothing wrong with being on a budget. I did some great builds for friends who had around a thousand euros to spend, it really took me back to the days of 'just put it together, everything works, and enjoy'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For me the white version of the case was the only thing that could justify the purchase of a new case when I bought it, it just looks so awesome in my opinion (and still does more than a year later). But back then they didn't have a black version with a window yet...


Thanks, I am obviously still doing my research, but the H60 SE 2012 edition has been praised in nearly every review I've read, from the results I've gathered from various sites, such as overclock 3d etc.., it's on par with the highest rated air coolers, and doesn't place nearly the same amount of stress or weight on the motherboard and is quieter and doesn't rely on air inside the chassis ( although that won't be a problem as I'm planning on using a mesh side window ) to help cool the heat sinks. I suppose some people might recommend the h100i or h100 to me for that reason, because it will provide better cooling for a small premium over the h60. I have to stress that at the current point in time, I don't have the need or want to over clock but I'd like to keep the somewhat hot ivy bridge chip cool.

I can understand why people like the white, but I'm still leaning towards the silver or the black. I don't know, I'm even taking out the led's in the chassis because I don't want the crazy lights and the pc will be on the cold hard wood floor underneath my desk. I live in Australia, and I'm looking at buying my parts from pc case gear because they have the best prices compared to other spots like jp computer solutions, for the life of me I couldn't find one with a window, although I really like the idea of the four 120mm's blowly cool air over the gpu and motherboard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I would go for a H100 or H100i, it kept my system nice and stable with an overclock of 4.8 .. and it fits perfectly up top with no modding and the fans on the outside, the H60 could be a bit limiting and the cost to get a H100 is not that much more. It is an excellent introduction to watercooling and the closed loop means no headaches, its just like plug and play.
> 
> I have only gone for a open loop because I wanted to cool my GPU's as my GTX690 always hits 90-100'C, if only you could get a closed loop system for your GPU I would'nt have gone for the open loop as it is $$$, still waiting for my waterblock for my GPU.. still 8+ weeks for delivery.
> 
> Anyway, I would Highly recommend the H100 or H100i .. fantastic kit. But be warned, once bitten by water cooling you will not go back


That's a very honest response. Like I said above, I can see why you've reccommended me that cooler. I'd go for the h100i if I was and I am considering it because I want the option of water cooling but being honest with myself, I am quite busy this year and I'm still a bit of a novice. I think water cooling, even just in terms of the performance you can get is absolutely awesome, I love the sound of the pump, I love the way it looks and the cooler system you can achieve, but I don't want to perform leak testing, or experience leaks. Another consideration is I do move my rig around a little, I sometimes take it to my place of employment, and to my mates houses just because they let me leave it there and download steam games because my internet sucks. I don't know how smart that would be with liquid cooling.. hmmm do the dual bay res's have tops on them? Haha that sounds dumb but I really would'nt have any idea. I would assume that you could still pick your system up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartacus*
> 
> If I had known when it when I was looking I would have went silver. I think the silver looks bad ass with a red interior. Not many people have the silver either.
> Water cooling is a very slippery slope my friend. I said the same exact thing when I started. I remember looking at the h100 and saying "damn I really dont want to spend more than $100 on cooling." Here we are over $1,500 my cooling system is almost complete. The one really big negative is the cards. I want to add two more 7970's for about $350-400 each. Then the Komodo water blocks are $170 each. so for me to add two more card its going to cost me over $1000.


I am going to decide tonight on the black or the silver, seriously. Thankyou for the response and again, I don't want to be spending $1500 just on water cooling when for my needs, gaming and general computer usage, I could get the same performance but run sligther hotter with spending the money for an h100i ( assuming I don't overclock, I wouldn't think there'd be much of a difference between the temps, maybe 5 degrees. but I'm not sure ).

I appreciate this advice alot because like I said earlier, I am in a good place financially for the first time in my life I have my car payed off, and my rent covered and savings, but I don't want to put that sort of money into my computer, simply because I don't need to. I guess that's what being a true enthusiast is about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Wow, no way is the H60 just like a stock heatsink. When I went from a stock heatsink to an H70, I dropped 20c off my temps while adding a 500MHz overclock, and the H70 barely (if at all) outperforms an H60.
> 
> If you were getting stock heatsink temps from your H60, there was something wrong.
> Agree 100%. The H60 is a decent cooler.
> That's hugely different from what you said in your first post above.
> You must have had a problem. There are tons of happy H60 owners doing overclocks. Indeed, the H60 is better than the H50 and there was a massive number of people using the H50 for overclocking. If you couldn't keep anything cool with the H60, either you were doing something wrong, or there was something wrong with the cooler. Head over to the Hydro Cooler thread and ask the H60 owners how they like their H60s. I highly doubt they will say it won't keep anything cool.
> 
> There are lots of reviews and comparisons of closed loop water coolers on the web. They're really easy to find using Google. I have read a ton of them myself, and pretty much every single one places the H60 exactly where it should belong amongst Corsair's other Hydro series coolers.
> 
> When I moved from my H70 to the H100, on the same cpu, I got a 7c cooling difference. My changeover is documented in this thread right here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2650#post_14541003
> 
> I can also tell you that the H70 (as I mentioned already above) barely outperforms an H60. So, here you are going to have about a 7c difference between the H60 and the H100. If you want to be really generous, you could put that up to 9c to account for a couple c difference between an H60 and the H70 I am comparing it with. Of course, results may differ with the new H100i as it should be a few degrees c better than the H100.
> Agree again. I'm using a 3.3GHz 2500k, and I'm overclocking it to 4.3GHz. At this point, my system can hit 70c if I am torturing it with Intel Burn Test. I like to keep my processor under 73c, so I allow it to top out at 70c. If I put my system up to 4.5GHz, imo my processor would be unacceptably warm. Besides, a 1GHz overclock is plenty for me. That extra 200MHz wouldn't make any practical difference. I would expect, with an H60, my system would be running at 4GHz and I would have been happy with that as well.
> 
> For people who want to squeeze every bit out of an overclock, the obvious solution is an open loop. The H100 is great, but it's not the high end of cooling.
> There are closed loop water coolers for GPUs. Both store bought units and modded mounts for Corsair and other companies CPU coolers to allow them to work on video cards.
> 
> Here's one example: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX39770
> 
> and here's an example of a mod bracket: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247567/h60-h80-h100-installed-on-gpu-bracket-inside#post_17085499
> 
> If I didn't have two video cards, I'd go for one of those arctic coolers and mount it in the rear exhaust position. Since I modded the bottom of my case for another 120mm intake fan, I may be able to fit two of those units in but I'm not sure I have the space between my cards to allow for the cooler. Plus they're pretty expensive.


That is also exceptional advice. In my personal situation, I don't want to overclock, not for lack of knowing how, but the simple fact that I don't need to and I can cool my cpu efficiently with a solid cooler at a good price. I'm really confused now about the h60 vs the h100i.. haha. Also I believe the h60 SE 2012 edition performs the same as the 70 you were referring to, I know it's priced at $89 AUD and so is the H70. I like the results that you posted they are indicative of the temps that I'll get and the temps I'm seeing on other users using the corsair closed loop units.

In summary, thankyou to everyone who has taken the time to help me consider my own needs for this system and the advice you provide! I am quite the novice but I'm ejoying being able to chill out and come here and ask for advice. I'll continue looking in the cooling department.

Cheers guys!


----------



## CurtTerror

Here's another question for owners of the 600t, with the meshed side panel. I am going to purchase a set of DEMCIflex filters with the case that includes the side panel filters. Anyway, I plan to have four 120mm fans on the side panel blowing directly onto the gpu and motherboard. I was looking at corsairs own AF and SP series, now from my limited understanding of physics! I would assume that the airflow would be great for creating air flow in a situation where the fans remain unobstructed and can easily just push air through, however would I buy the sp 120's over the af's because the fans have to pull air through the filters?

I would assume the filters would affect the flow of the fan and the sp120's would do a better job for this. I also looked at a couple of fans by cougar but i've had noe xperience with them. Cheers


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Here's another question for owners of the 600t, with the meshed side panel. I am going to purchase a set of DEMCIflex filters with the case that includes the side panel filters. Anyway, I plan to have four 120mm fans on the side panel blowing directly onto the gpu and motherboard. I was looking at corsairs own AF and SP series, now from my limited understanding of physics! I would assume that the airflow would be great for creating air flow in a situation where the fans remain unobstructed and can easily just push air through, however would I buy the sp 120's over the af's because the fans have to pull air through the filters?
> 
> I would assume the filters would affect the flow of the fan and the sp120's would do a better job for this. I also looked at a couple of fans by cougar but i've had noe xperience with them. Cheers


Oeh fans. I recently asked for some opinions in the air cooling section, and there's really a lot of different views on fans out there







. You could consider asking it there, but be prepared to hear a lot of different opinions. Some will say four fans on the side is overkill, some will recommend all sorts of fans that you have no real interest in and so on. But let me just say that I don't find it a weird idea and I think the Corsair fans are pretty nice.

So if you want to go with four fans on the side (keep in mind that temps might not be _that_ different versus two fans on the side for example), I would _personally_ go with the SP120 performance editions if it's the Corsair fans you're considering. Static pressure is indeed important for getting air through dust filters, as well as for the mesh itself. The AF120's might just come up short as they provide very little static pressure. Also, looking at the (performance editions) specs, you'll find that the AF120 moves 63.47 CFM, whereas the SP120 moves 62.74 CFM. Now, that's not a big difference at all TBH, but the difference in static pressure is significant (SP120's static pressure is 2.8 times higher than that of the AF120).

The only thing speaking against the SP120's in this comparison is noise. The SP120's are a bit louder than the AF120's. _Personally_, out of the Corsair fans, I'd take the SP120 performance editions and simply use the voltage adapters to under-volt them (if you they will be a lot quieter but also move less air). I'd never get the quiet editions myself as you can just make them quiet yourself, while still having the option massive performance.

One other reason for going with the SP120's would for me personally be that they will also be great on radiators if you ever decide to go watercooling.

Please note that I use the manufacturer's specs here, in reality it can always differ quite a bit.


----------



## CurtTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> Oeh fans. I recently asked for some opinions in the air cooling section, and there's really a lot of different views on fans out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You could consider asking it there, but be prepared to hear a lot of different opinions. Some will say four fans on the side is overkill, some will recommend all sorts of fans that you have no real interest in and so on. But let me just say that I don't find it a weird idea and I think the Corsair fans are pretty nice.
> 
> So if you want to go with four fans on the side (keep in mind that temps might not be _that_ different versus two fans on the side for example), I would _personally_ go with the SP120 performance editions if it's the Corsair fans you're considering. Static pressure is indeed important for getting air through dust filters, as well as for the mesh itself. The AF120's might just come up short as they provide very little static pressure. Also, looking at the (performance editions) specs, you'll find that the AF120 moves 63.47 CFM, whereas the SP120 moves 62.74 CFM. Now, that's not a big difference at all TBH, but the difference in static pressure is significant (SP120's static pressure is 2.8 times higher than that of the AF120).
> 
> The only thing speaking against the SP120's in this comparison is noise. The SP120's are a bit louder than the AF120's. _Personally_, out of the Corsair fans, I'd take the SP120 performance editions and simply use the voltage adapters to under-volt them (if you they will be a lot quieter but also move less air). I'd never get the quiet editions myself as you can just make them quiet yourself, while still having the option massive performance.
> 
> One other reason for going with the SP120's would for me personally be that they will also be great on radiators if you ever decide to go watercooling.
> 
> Please note that I use the manufacturer's specs here, in reality it can always differ quite a bit.


Hey man, thanks for the reply.

Honestly, I don't mind overkill, I understand you can create both positive and negative air pressure inside the case and that it can leak in your system. However, I figured I'd use the front 200mm intake, four 120mm intakes on the side, two 120mm exhausts on the roof ( may use h100 or a h60 on the back )and a 120mm exhaust on the back. I'd be happy to kick it back too two 120mm fans, and to be honest, even if I did buy four, I'd probably test the system with two before four.

Well I just want to keep my system cool, I don't need arctic cool temps, just something that will keep my system cool, even running in the summer months. I don't usually use my pc in the middle of the hot day but sometimes my computer is on to install games, updates or just generally running, so I'd need to keep it cool in pretty hot temps.

I thought with all the cooling options I wouldn't need the performance editions with all the air moving inside the case. The performance editions are still quite loud, but like you said I can undervolt them, which I don't know how to do but I'll give it a read.

What are some other fans you'd reccommend, I am leaning towards the corsair sp series, but in terms of other brands?


----------



## CurtTerror

I've just ordered the Corsair 600TM which is the black 600t mesh side panel, black version. This case has everything I need and want, apart from the usb 3.0 header at the front having to run through the back of the case, but I may just use it as a usb 2.0 as I always use the back panel headers anyway so I don't have cords running across my desk.

Looking forward to building in this case, and putting together my pc not just for gaming, but to have a powerful pc around again is going to be absolutely awesome after being stuck with this macbook pro that has given me that many problems!!! Ugh... Don't get me wrong, I love Mac but god damn this thing has driven me crazy.

I'm going to be taking pictures of all the components as they arrive, it will be on my iphone though, haha.


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Hey man, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Honestly, I don't mind overkill, I understand you can create both positive and negative air pressure inside the case and that it can leak in your system. However, I figured I'd use the front 200mm intake, four 120mm intakes on the side, two 120mm exhausts on the roof ( may use h100 or a h60 on the back )and a 120mm exhaust on the back. I'd be happy to kick it back too two 120mm fans, and to be honest, even if I did buy four, I'd probably test the system with two before four.
> 
> Well I just want to keep my system cool, I don't need arctic cool temps, just something that will keep my system cool, even running in the summer months. I don't usually use my pc in the middle of the hot day but sometimes my computer is on to install games, updates or just generally running, so I'd need to keep it cool in pretty hot temps.
> 
> I thought with all the cooling options I wouldn't need the performance editions with all the air moving inside the case. The performance editions are still quite loud, but like you said I can undervolt them, which I don't know how to do but I'll give it a read.
> 
> What are some other fans you'd reccommend, I am leaning towards the corsair sp series, but in terms of other brands?


I never mind overkill either lol









Please note that I'm no true fan expert (there are others out here that have literally tested dozens of different fans), but I've read so much lately that I think I have a decent general understanding by now.

The general rule of thumb generally is: better performance equals more noise. There are some slight deviations of course, but this is simply what it comes down to generally. Also note that generally good airflow is more important than lots of air.

Personally, I tend to look for the following in a fan: a balance between performance, noise, and last but not least looks. There are many fans out there of these thicker server-style fans, but these generally aren't my thing; they tend to be boring looking and extremely loud. There's also many fans out there of silent fans. I like them more, but I can tolerate a bit of noise, so I generally like a bit more performance compared to the real silent fans. So, that's my personal view on the manner, and you have to realize that what I would recommend is generally based on this perspective.

I think the Corsair fans are good fans. They perform well, are not too loud (except for the performance editions on full speed), and relatively inexpensive. Also, I think they look really great, some of the best looking fans out there. Sure, there's cheaper alternatives out there, but they generally look more flimsy to me. These Corsair fans are currently quite popular, and I think for a reason (got an SP120 on my H60 myself, really nice).

Another fan series I like is the Bitfenix Spectre Pro series. Opinions on this fan series are bit more varied though, keep that in mind. On heatsinks and radiators they perform mediocre. As a case fan on the other hand they perform just fine. I've experienced them as 'pretty quiet', and in my opinion they look really really great, even better than the Corsair ones in my opinion. Also, the series has LED fans, which I personally really like because I want some white light in my case. There are also 200mm variants which you can replace your front intake with. This is what I did, I replaced the front fan with a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro, and the top fan with 2 120mm Spectre Pro's. The result looks really good in my opinion, see here:

With four of these on my mesh it would look quite awesome I think. These fans aren't massively expensive, but they aren't cheap either, generally 20% over the Corsair (where I live that is). Overall, I'd say fine case fans that look stunning while staying rather quiet.

The Noctua fans are also fans that should definitely be mentioned here. First the worst part: the price. 20 euro's a piece is not unusual for a general Noctua where I live. Everybody I know of who owns fans of this brand is extremely happy with them though. They have a great reputation for quality. At first I hated the brown looks, but I must say it has grown on me. Try looking at one for an hour or so







. They are silence oriented fans, while they still perform relatively great. People who replace for example the H100 fans with these report roughly equal performance at highly reduced noise levels.

I also read about a lot of people being enthusiastic about the Gentle Typhoons, I don't like the look of them though and they seem like rather 'normal' fans otherwise to me. Might be worth looking into though if you'd care.

So there you have it, 3 series of fans which I think are excellent in the area of performance/looks/noise balance. It's all opinion of course, and there's so many out there







. I don't generally look at really cheap fans or turbine sound server grade fans though, so if that's what you'd want I cannot _really_ help you out.

Now about under-volting. It's nothing complicated really. The Corsair SP120 performance editions come with 7 volt adapters (fans generally run at 12v). Connect these, and there you have it: under-volted. Simply makes the fan run slower, and thus more quiet (but it also move a bit less air). Fan controllers basically do the same thing, but allow for a range of voltage settings. And that's why I like the Corsair performance editions more over the quiet editions. They cost about the same but you can always let the performance editions run at quiet edition speeds, but not the other way around.

Hope this helps a bit









I like your reasoning by the way, I've actually just recently put the mesh in my case (with currently a single fan). Even though I used a cheap fan, it reduced the temps of my hottest Asus 670 with around 7-8 degrees (these Asus cards exhaust a lot of hot air into the case). I'm planning of putting four in there as well, but I'll also test two first and if more doesn't make a lot of difference I'll stick to two (I'll buy four and test with them, if I've got two left I'm putting them in my spare rig). I'm _probably_ going for Noctua NF-F12's myself.


----------



## goodtobeking

I bought the case when it first came out. It didnt have an option of the mesh panel back then. So I made my own to support 6 Gentle Typhoon 2150 RPM fans with a lot less restrictive aluminium honeycomb mesh. I also bought a custom sized DEMCIflex filter thats 240x360 to filter the air they are dragging into my system as intake.

I have 6 more fans, all Akasa Vipers and new Pirhannas(great static pressure with large RPM range), all on radiators as exhaust, controlled via PWM via my Aquaero LT. The result is and nice quite rig running at 95% CPU and 100% for both GPUs while crunching for BOINC mapping the Milkyway and helping the folks at the LHC









Like Kees said, everyone has an opinion of fans and airflow. The best way to figure it out is to test for yourself. IMO positive pressure with filters is very important, PWM fans for life, static pressure where you need it and high flow where you dont, and dont be afraid to spend more than you like on cooling your first go around. You more than likely will end up upgrading later when/if you are not satisfied with the results, and after seeing all the killer builds here lol my


----------



## Hvaheterdu

Hello.

I have been throw a lot of forums and I found this today, and this is the perfect place to ask my question;

Does the EK WB KIT H3O 240 HFX fit in the Corsair Graphite 600t?

I want the radiators on top of the case, with two fans under and two fans over (under the dust filter on top)

Thanks for answers.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hvaheterdu*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I have been throw a lot of forums and I found this today, and this is the perfect place to ask my question;
> 
> Does the EK WB KIT H3O 240 HFX fit in the Corsair Graphite 600t?
> 
> I want the radiators on top of the case, with two fans under and two fans over (under the dust filter on top)
> 
> Thanks for answers.


No it won't, unless you mount the rad offset to get a P/P config. The other way is to set the rad on top of the grill and mount fans on bottom and top, but this way you won't be able to put the dust cover on top. Then there's the slim fans that you can use but I'm not sure how well those fans work with rads.


----------



## CurtTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> I never mind overkill either lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that I'm no true fan expert (there are others out here that have literally tested dozens of different fans), but I've read so much lately that I think I have a decent general understanding by now.
> 
> The general rule of thumb generally is: better performance equals more noise. There are some slight deviations of course, but this is simply what it comes down to generally. Also note that generally good airflow is more important than lots of air.
> 
> Personally, I tend to look for the following in a fan: a balance between performance, noise, and last but not least looks. There are many fans out there of these thicker server-style fans, but these generally aren't my thing; they tend to be boring looking and extremely loud. There's also many fans out there of silent fans. I like them more, but I can tolerate a bit of noise, so I generally like a bit more performance compared to the real silent fans. So, that's my personal view on the manner, and you have to realize that what I would recommend is generally based on this perspective.
> 
> I think the Corsair fans are good fans. They perform well, are not too loud (except for the performance editions on full speed), and relatively inexpensive. Also, I think they look really great, some of the best looking fans out there. Sure, there's cheaper alternatives out there, but they generally look more flimsy to me. These Corsair fans are currently quite popular, and I think for a reason (got an SP120 on my H60 myself, really nice).
> 
> Another fan series I like is the Bitfenix Spectre Pro series. Opinions on this fan series are bit more varied though, keep that in mind. On heatsinks and radiators they perform mediocre. As a case fan on the other hand they perform just fine. I've experienced them as 'pretty quiet', and in my opinion they look really really great, even better than the Corsair ones in my opinion. Also, the series has LED fans, which I personally really like because I want some white light in my case. There are also 200mm variants which you can replace your front intake with. This is what I did, I replaced the front fan with a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro, and the top fan with 2 120mm Spectre Pro's. The result looks really good in my opinion, see here:
> 
> With four of these on my mesh it would look quite awesome I think. These fans aren't massively expensive, but they aren't cheap either, generally 20% over the Corsair (where I live that is). Overall, I'd say fine case fans that look stunning while staying rather quiet.
> 
> The Noctua fans are also fans that should definitely be mentioned here. First the worst part: the price. 20 euro's a piece is not unusual for a general Noctua where I live. Everybody I know of who owns fans of this brand is extremely happy with them though. They have a great reputation for quality. At first I hated the brown looks, but I must say it has grown on me. Try looking at one for an hour or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are silence oriented fans, while they still perform relatively great. People who replace for example the H100 fans with these report roughly equal performance at highly reduced noise levels.
> 
> I also read about a lot of people being enthusiastic about the Gentle Typhoons, I don't like the look of them though and they seem like rather 'normal' fans otherwise to me. Might be worth looking into though if you'd care.
> 
> So there you have it, 3 series of fans which I think are excellent in the area of performance/looks/noise balance. It's all opinion of course, and there's so many out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't generally look at really cheap fans or turbine sound server grade fans though, so if that's what you'd want I cannot _really_ help you out.
> 
> Now about under-volting. It's nothing complicated really. The Corsair SP120 performance editions come with 7 volt adapters (fans generally run at 12v). Connect these, and there you have it: under-volted. Simply makes the fan run slower, and thus more quiet (but it also move a bit less air). Fan controllers basically do the same thing, but allow for a range of voltage settings. And that's why I like the Corsair performance editions more over the quiet editions. They cost about the same but you can always let the performance editions run at quiet edition speeds, but not the other way around.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your reasoning by the way, I've actually just recently put the mesh in my case (with currently a single fan). Even though I used a cheap fan, it reduced the temps of my hottest Asus 670 with around 7-8 degrees (these Asus cards exhaust a lot of hot air into the case). I'm planning of putting four in there as well, but I'll also test two first and if more doesn't make a lot of difference I'll stick to two (I'll buy four and test with them, if I've got two left I'm putting them in my spare rig). I'm _probably_ going for Noctua NF-F12's myself.


I've also read about many people using and praising the scythe gentle typhoons. As I'm doing a completely air cooled ( minus the cpu cooler ) build, I want to make sure I'm using good quality fans and that they are going to move air well. The static pressure is important in some areas of my case and I've been looking at the corsair sp series as well as the cougar series fans.The fan's looks aren't that important to me, I don't want any led's in the case and I'll always have the side mesh panel on, but led's are not welcome in my room, especially while I am trying to sleep or when I'm doing uni work. I've never been a fan of Coolermaster fans to be honest, I've read good things about them but the fans that stuck out to me were the Corsair AF / SP series and the Cougar CF-V12HB fans.

I'll take a look at the bitfenix spectre pro fans, they seem to be reasonably cheap and I'm a big fan of bitfenix products, in particular, their budget gaming cases, like the shinobi and the raider. Again, looks dont matter all that much, as long as they are clean and have no leds ( yes I am boring ).

Oh okay, so under volting sounds relatively simple. Would you be able to change the undervolting options in the bios or would it run at 7v because of the 7v adapter. Does the adapter go directly into the fan header on the motherboard? I'm looking at a few lamptron fan controllers, but I need one that is quite subtle and easy to use. I will probably use it control all my case fans or at least the ones that are going to be loud. I'm not entirely certain that I want to use a fan controller yet though.

I appreciate your suggestions. I'm still looking, but as the case is going to arrive monday, before I install and order any more components, I want to fit the fans into the case to get an idea of the cooling I'm going to use. Here was my plan :

I am going to buy and install four 120mm fans on the side mesh panel, these will be intake. I am going to buy and install two 120mm fans on the top panel underneath the mesh, these will be exhaust. I am going to buy and install a 120mm fan on the back panel, this will be an exhaust ( possibly mounted to a H60 rad ). I am going to buy and install a 200mm fan on the front panel behind the front mesh, this will be an intake.

Side panel fans : 4 x Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition Case Fan ( Intake )

Top panel fans : 2 x Cougar CF-V12H Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing 120mm Orange ( Exhaust )

Back panel fans : 1 x Cougar CF-V12HB Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing 120mm ( exhaust )

Front panel fans : 1 x NZXT 200mm Rifle Bearing Fan ( Intake ) OR

1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Black Fan ( Intake

I'm still deciding on whether on what CPU cooler that I'm going to go with, although at this point it looks like I'm going to go with a corsair closed loop system, probably something like the h60 or the h100 or h100i, I'm undecided. Leaning towards the h60 more as I'm not doing overclocking, at least if I did, it would not be till I need that extra performance for games, and even then it'd be a few hundred mhz. Cheers

EDIT: Do I want 3 pin or 4 pin PWM fan headers? Cheers


----------



## okar19

My dad's PC


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Would you be able to change the undervolting options in the bios or would it run at 7v because of the 7v adapter.


If you use the 7 volt adapter, you won't also have to change settings in your BIOS. They will just run at 7v. Of course it could be under-volted even more even if you use the 7v adapter, but it will basically run at max 7v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Does the adapter go directly into the fan header on the motherboard?


It's real simple: you plug the fan into the adapter (which is basically just a tiny cable like this) and the adapter into the motherboard (or fan controller). And that's it!

Please note that you also have crappy 7v adapters like this one. These are way less useful because you won't be able to under volt the fans even more with these, they will just run at 7v and that's it.

The Corsair SP120's come with the good kind of adapter though







so don't worry. The Bitfenix doesn't (if you're considering them), but it's quiet enough as it is IMO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Side panel fans : 4 x Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition Case Fan ( Intake )
> 
> Top panel fans : 2 x Cougar CF-V12H Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing 120mm Orange ( Exhaust )
> 
> Back panel fans : 1 x Cougar CF-V12HB Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing 120mm ( exhaust )
> 
> Front panel fans : 1 x NZXT 200mm Rifle Bearing Fan ( Intake ) OR
> 
> 1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Black Fan ( Intake


I think you've selected fine fans, but I must warn you about an aspect of the NZXT one. First of all, you have an FS and FN variant. The FN moves more air but is really loud according to the specs. Of course, you could undervolt it as well. But the thing I really wanted to point out is that the NZXT fan is 30mm thick. Therefore, it will not fit into the front of he case with the drive bays installed. You can move one of the cages next to the PSU but if you need space for more than 3 hard drives you need to take this into consideration. The Bitfenix fan is 25mm thick, which will allow for both drive bays to fit in the front (tested).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Do I want 3 pin or 4 pin PWM fan headers?


With PWM fans you basically gain the option to control the fan speeds based on temperatures. Generally, motherboard manufacturers provide some software tool to manage this. It can be nice, as you can fine tune your setup to regulate your fans speeds automatically. You must keep in mind however that there are fan controllers out there that do not support 4 pin PWM fans, in which case you'd need to convert your PWM fan to a 3 pin (according to contact I had with a Noctua rep this conversion shouldn't cause any problems). Also, if your motherboard has 3 pin connections, you can still plug in PWM fans but they'll just run at full speed. Beware that as far as I'm aware you need PWM fans to control the fan speeds using your motherboard, and of course you need 4 pin headers on your motherboard. 3 pin fans will just run at full speed unless you use a 7v adapter (in which case they'll always run at 7v) or a fan controller (which adapts voltage as well). _Maybe_ there are mobo's out there that can control the speed of 3 pin fans but not as far as I'm aware.

And like I said before I think the H60 is a good choice instead of a H100(i) if you aren't really going to overclock anyway and want so save some money









PS: sorry for the somewhat late response, busy day and these things take a while to type


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> My dad's PC


Did you guys mean for the PSU to be upside down like that? It should be intake from the bottom of the case...

Been a while since I read through the thread, just have to say there are some really impressive builds!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Did you guys mean for the PSU to be upside down like that? It should be intake from the bottom of the case...
> 
> Been a while since I read through the thread, just have to say there are some really impressive builds!


It is not a golden rule to have our PSU setup to intake from the bottom of your case and then venting the hotting air out.

Especially with the 600T where the air located down near your PSU really does not get very good air flow, if you want the air in this area to move more freely then you can do as in the image and flip the PSU so it takes the air from inside your case and then vent the hot air out, with some 200mm fans pushing air in that direction you would really not get hot air from the GPUs. I have done this in the past and the air flow was vastly improved.

But I have to say, good god that is a thick piece of plastic on the side door, looks like it is almost an inch thick.. but could be the photo


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> I've also read about many people using and praising the scythe gentle typhoons.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm doing a completely air cooled ( minus the cpu cooler ) build, I want to make sure I'm using good quality fans and that they are going to move air well. The static pressure is important in some areas of my case and I've been looking at the corsair sp series as well as the cougar series fans.The fan's looks aren't that important to me, I don't want any led's in the case and I'll always have the side mesh panel on, but led's are not welcome in my room, especially while I am trying to sleep or when I'm doing uni work. I've never been a fan of Coolermaster fans to be honest, I've read good things about them but the fans that stuck out to me were the Corsair AF / SP series and the Cougar CF-V12HB fans.
> 
> I'll take a look at the bitfenix spectre pro fans, they seem to be reasonably cheap and I'm a big fan of bitfenix products, in particular, their budget gaming cases, like the shinobi and the raider. Again, looks dont matter all that much, as long as they are clean and have no leds ( yes I am boring ).
> 
> Oh okay, so under volting sounds relatively simple. Would you be able to change the undervolting options in the bios or would it run at 7v because of the 7v adapter. Does the adapter go directly into the fan header on the motherboard? I'm looking at a few lamptron fan controllers, but I need one that is quite subtle and easy to use. I will probably use it control all my case fans or at least the ones that are going to be loud. I'm not entirely certain that I want to use a fan controller yet though.
> 
> I appreciate your suggestions. I'm still looking, but as the case is going to arrive monday, before I install and order any more components, I want to fit the fans into the case to get an idea of the cooling I'm going to use. Here was my plan :
> 
> I am going to buy and install four 120mm fans on the side mesh panel, these will be intake. I am going to buy and install two 120mm fans on the top panel underneath the mesh, these will be exhaust. I am going to buy and install a 120mm fan on the back panel, this will be an exhaust ( possibly mounted to a H60 rad ). I am going to buy and install a 200mm fan on the front panel behind the front mesh, this will be an intake.
> 
> Side panel fans : 4 x Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition Case Fan ( Intake )
> 
> Top panel fans : 2 x Cougar CF-V12H Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing 120mm Orange ( Exhaust )
> 
> Back panel fans : 1 x Cougar CF-V12HB Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing 120mm ( exhaust )
> 
> Front panel fans : 1 x NZXT 200mm Rifle Bearing Fan ( Intake ) OR
> 
> 1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Black Fan ( Intake
> 
> I'm still deciding on whether on what CPU cooler that I'm going to go with, although at this point it looks like I'm going to go with a corsair closed loop system, probably something like the h60 or the h100 or h100i, I'm undecided. Leaning towards the h60 more as I'm not doing overclocking, at least if I did, it would not be till I need that extra performance for games, and even then it'd be a few hundred mhz. Cheers
> 
> EDIT: Do I want 3 pin or 4 pin PWM fan headers? Cheers


The Scythe GTs are really good fans. They are fairly quiet while having a high static pressure. Also, top of the list if you can find them is Yate Loons. Great fans.

Here is a comprehensive fans testing thread that will give you results for a wide variety of fans. This thread concentrates on performance and noise.

http://www.overclock.net/t/859483/round-6-fan-testing-working-thread

And here's a chart that might help:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/picture/?src=/images/coolers/120mm-fan-roundup-2/01_spec_big.png
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Did you guys mean for the PSU to be upside down like that? It should be intake from the bottom of the case...
> 
> Been a while since I read through the thread, just have to say there are some really impressive builds!


Hey LRT. Nice to see ya visiting.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> It is not a golden rule to have our PSU setup to intake from the bottom of your case and then venting the hotting air out.
> 
> Especially with the 600T where the air located down near your PSU really does not get very good air flow, if you want the air in this area to move more freely then you can do as in the image and flip the PSU so it takes the air from inside your case and then vent the hot air out, with some 200mm fans pushing air in that direction you would really not get hot air from the GPUs. I have done this in the past and the air flow was vastly improved.
> 
> But I have to say, good god that is a thick piece of plastic on the side door, looks like it is almost an inch thick.. but could be the photo


As a person who was in on this club at the beginning...I have to say that I have never heard of that. Using your PSU to move air in the case speaks to much more problems besides the warm air moving through the already warm PSU. I guess what I am saying is show where and how it is beneficial..to me, it's just an upside down PSU sucking hot air. Be sure to show your evidence....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hey LRT. Nice to see ya visiting.


Nice to see you Mergatroid! Missed you guys How you been?!


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> It is not a golden rule to have our PSU setup to intake from the bottom of your case and then venting the hotting air out.
> 
> Especially with the 600T where the air located down near your PSU really does not get very good air flow, if you want the air in this area to move more freely then you can do as in the image and flip the PSU so it takes the air from inside your case and then vent the hot air out, with some 200mm fans pushing air in that direction you would really not get hot air from the GPUs. I have done this in the past and the air flow was vastly improved.
> 
> But I have to say, good god that is a thick piece of plastic on the side door, looks like it is almost an inch thick.. but could be the photo
> 
> 
> 
> As a person who was in on this club at the beginning...I have to say that I have never heard of that. Using your PSU to move air in the case speaks to much more problems besides the warm air moving through the already warm PSU. I guess what I am saying is show where and how it is beneficial..to me, it's just an upside down PSU sucking hot air. Be sure to show your evidence....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hey LRT. Nice to see ya visiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you Mergatroid! Missed you guys How you been?!
Click to expand...

I must second this. I honestly see no benefit of reversing your psu so that is pills air out of your case. I do see however the need to clean your psu more regularly. I think in the year and a bit over had my 600 my PSU has been blown out once?

Ok now i have a question, what sleeving would you guys recommend?
I want to do my AX850 cables and actually have a spare set so can take my time.
What's the major difference between para-cord and mdpc?
Which is better?
I'm thinking of just doing plain white or maybe a grey as it works now matter what colour scheme you have in your case.

SeNt FrOm My DoOmSdAy DeViCe FrOm InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd LaIr


----------



## longroadtrip

There are several differences..think of paracord as shoe laces (that's what it is) MDPC was specifically designed for PC sleeving. It creates a cable that is shapeable and looks brilliant. In all of my mods, I prefer MDPC....for the record, it is worth the wait to order. Most of the major mods in this thread use it.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> I must second this. I honestly see no benefit of reversing your psu so that is pills air out of your case. I do see however the need to clean your psu more regularly. I think in the year and a bit over had my 600 my PSU has been blown out once?
> 
> Ok now i have a question, what sleeving would you guys recommend?
> I want to do my AX850 cables and actually have a spare set so can take my time.
> What's the major difference between para-cord and mdpc?
> Which is better?
> I'm thinking of just doing plain white or maybe a grey as it works now matter what colour scheme you have in your case.
> 
> SeNt FrOm My DoOmSdAy DeViCe FrOm InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd LaIr


Check out some of the pics in this thread, Cable sleeving

I prefer paracord, but I am about to make an order from MDPC for the crimper and some sleeving for groups of wires and such. Paracord is only really good for 1-3 wires. Max I have fitted was 2 decent wires(Im guess 18-20 gauge from an old PSU I had)and a smaller signal(something really thin like 26) for my 3 fan banks on my door. But it was tight as hell and pretty difficult. Paracord is also a little harder to deal with IMO because it likes to fray if you dont singe the cut soon enough, and it likes to snag if you dont cover the pins while sliding through. But I like the feel and look of paracord soo much better, and I like the flat finish of the paracord versus the slightly glossy finish on the plastic sleeves. No need to worry about color bleed at all, plus if you stretch the paracord tight when you do it, it will help with forming with wires the way you want. But the main advantage is the cost, paracord is dirt cheap, sold everywhere, and in a hundred colors. While MDPC is only from one place, and state side you can only order during certian hours(only website I know that has hours lol)

But to each their own, its best to get a little bit of each and try/test it our for yourself. But I am really fond of heatshrinkless paracord.

EDIT: for the record, 90% of my sleeving was done with paracord. But I do have some titanium grey small MDPC that an OCN member was nice enough to send me FOC so I could test it out. I used it for groupings of wires that I couldnt fit in paracord. I am going to order some more and sata sleeve when I catch them open.


----------



## hakz

just got my 600t



seems my 600t fan controller is busted... only one channel is working and the knob does nothing. Can the fan controller be rma'd? can it be removed from the case?


----------



## Random_Sheep

Have decided to do a graphite and white 600T. Currently have the white hut am getting some graphite parts. Think it's gonna look rather awesome

SeNt FrOm My DoOmSdAy DeViCe FrOm InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd LaIr


----------



## HaunteR

Only got one pic now!

Mainly because my build isn't finished yet, also keep in mind that the quality is low atm.

I will use my Canon camera when I finish my build!

600T White Special Edition!


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fouge642*
> 
> I would HIGHLY suggest those bitfenix alchemy led light strips. They have these bright square LEDs that are just way brighter than any LEDs I've seen before on any light strip. The backing is sticky, even after taking them off and putting them back on. I put one on top and one on bottom of the acrylic sidepanel window. Word of caution, the 4 pins that you connect for power can short and smoke if they touch each other wrong. But mine survived. But highly suggest them. Even for the $50 price of 2 30cm ones. But the pics don't always do them justice. They are crazy awesome bright like in my pics.


Hey well I did buy two generic bright white LED strips but didn't really like them. See I wanted the inside to be bright but not THAT bright. So I went ahead and bought two white cold cathodes which I'm happy with and perfect for my case. I placed one on the bottom next to the PSU and HDD cage and placed the other below the top mesh cover. Happy with it. Sorry for so late reply.


----------



## manny1222

Is there any disadvantage to having exhaust fans at the bottom of the case? I plan to move my push/pull H100 inside, under the optical drive cage after removing both HDD cages. I don't want the exhaust from the H100 blowing directly into my video cards, so instead I'll have it blowing out towards the front of the case and use the 200mm fan as case exhaust. All the other fans (120mm fan in optical drive cage, 120mm back, 200mm top, and four 120mm side panel) will be intake fans to sort of have a positive pressure case with the video cards being the only other exhaust. What do you guys think of this idea, or will the exhaust be sucked back in?


----------



## CurtTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Is there any disadvantage to having exhaust fans at the bottom of the case? I plan to move my push/pull H100 inside, under the optical drive cage after removing both HDD cages. I don't want the exhaust from the H100 blowing directly into my video cards, so instead I'll have it blowing out towards the front of the case and use the 200mm fan as case exhaust. All the other fans (120mm fan in optical drive cage, 120mm back, 200mm top, and four 120mm side panel) will be intake fans to sort of have a positive pressure case with the video cards being the only other exhaust. What do you guys think of this idea, or will the exhaust be sucked back in?


I'm by no means an air cooling genius, I'm still seeking help for the best air setup on my 600tm however, I'll give my opinion. The first and obvious disadvantage is that heat naturally rises and your going to be pushing hot air that wants to rise out the top, back out the front of the case so your essentially pushing air down. Firstly, I'd consider this, do you want hot air blowing out the front of the case? Assuming your computer is on top of your desk it's going to be blowing out directly adjacent to your position and that might be uncomfortable.

Another issue I can see is that your intaking air from the top mesh, I'd suggest buying filters as this may create extra amounts of dust being pulled straight through the top of the mesh even just with the dust that naturally sits on top of your pc, I've seen that people who use the top as exhaust don't have this issue. Personally, I have just bought the DEMCiflex 600t filter pack, which I think is quite great, but each to their own, lots of people don't like the look of them!

Is there a particular reason you want to do a push pull h100 in this case other than performance, for example just because you want to? I'm hoping someone will pull me up on this if i'm wrong, but I read a review in which it was said that push pull with a h100 in this particular case ( not sure if it was meant to be about this case ) only brought an increase of 3-4 degrees in temperature, which I suppose is still quite a bit, but not when your sacrificing clean air flow. It seems to me, your intaking air and not exhausting it efficiently which could cause hot air to leak out through areas of your system where you may not want it to.

Also again, I assume it doesn't matter to you, but your h100 tubing is going to be hanging across the chassis and pumping water upwards which is fine, although this seems less efficient to me.

Like you said, In two area's you've also got your exhaust fans exhausting air right underneath an intake fan, so it's going to rise and be pulled back into your system and again this is going to be less efficient. Hot air is actually less dense that cool air, and experiences almost like a floating force, this because it occupies more volume than cold air so it floats to the top! When hot air moves out, cool air moves in, however you've got the hot air moving out and are forcing the warm / hot air back in from the exhaust.

All that being said, you are always free to test your own system to find the greatest temperature setup, you just need to consider your environment you are in and the natural laws of physics. I'm assuming there's at least a couple people running the h100 in push pull.

I hope I was able to help at least a small bit. Good luck dude!


----------



## CurtTerror

I am very satisfied with my case! I came home early this morning and just as I got there I had to sign for a large box that looked like it was from pc case gear! To my excitement it was my new case! After doing a once over on the case, checking the accessories and cabling and just generally playing around with it, I have to say the quality is incredible, and I am at this point very impressed with Corsair. It was packaged incredibly well and everything arrived in plastic. Even the plastic that is used on this case ( which some reviews said didn't feel sturdy ) feels great! I love how everything is put together especially the spring loaded latch mechanisms on the side panels!

I am glad I got the black graphite ( although it is actually more like a graphite colour than black) over the white as I was very confused about which colour I should have used. It looks great in the room and I'm looking forward to moving all of my computer components in there this weekend. It is pouring rain today, and as I have the day off I may do it today and take a few pictures!

Thanks for the advice when I was asking about this case guys, very happy!


----------



## Gyrael

Hello.

I'm new here, but I've been reading odd threads and posts here for some time. Today I read the last couple hundred pages of this thread as I looked for info and your ideas for this series since I will get a 600T SE in a couple of weeks. After all this reading, I have an idea of how I want to set up the fans in the case and was looking for any comments or recommendations. I'm planning on removing one HDD bay and putting the other one next to the PSU, and using the window. I also use pure air cooling, with a V6 GT that I just purchased.

So, first of all (and what drew me to this thread in the first place), the front intake. From the multitude of forum posts I've read, it _seems_ like the best replacement would be the BitFenix Specter Pro. I have heard conflicting opinions (I remember a specific user whose name I don't recall in this thread who mentioned many times that they weren't great and wanted to go back to his NZXT fans) on them, but most people seem to vouch for them and they seem at least a lot better than the stock ones? I actually initially was drawn to the NZXT ones for the white blades but discarded them when I learned they could not be screwed in normally and had to be mounted; this kind of stuff really puts me off, and I guess I'm pretty obsessive about keeping everything neat and according to original design.

Secondly, the top fan. After a lot of thinking I decided I wanted to try having two 120mm intakes. I definitely want to have positive pressure and I've never tried this setup before, but it seems attractive. The rear would be exhaust. For these fans I'm thinking of the Corsair SPs. They're, to me, the most aesthetically pleasing fans, and I like the accents those rubber bands provide.

Now, I was thinking of having red accents for the case. My components don't really have any accents (you can look at my rig for them) aside from my Vengeance memory which I really really like the look of. I've seen a few setups here with red accents and I really liked the look of them. So I would have the red bands on the SP fans, and also would like to get red sleeved cables. For the latter, BitFenix Alchemy extensions are a good option, yeah? They're a little cheaper than the NZXTs and look about the same (man, these things are more expensive than I expected).

As that stands, I do have one problem: lighting. I would like the case to be lit, and I was thinking of either blue or white, or something in between. I like these colors because they make the case look nice and cold. So, how does everyone like lighting their case? I had never heard of cold cathodes until today; what are those about?

Also, I was thinking of using a 200 or 230 mm fan on the mesh panel, if I were ever to need more cooling. How many of you have tried this? How easy is it to mount, for example, one of those 230 BitFenix Spectre Pros on there? It seems a lot neater than four 120mm.

Finally, as I said, I'm obsessive about original design and don't plan on any modding that compromises this or the aesthetics of the case. However, the one mod that I saw here and really liked was the removal of the 5.25" bays and the placement of another 200mm fan instead. That seems like it could provide some really pleasing airflow. Did the people who did this ever comment on the cooling it provided? I don't remember seeing them talk about it, but I could have missed it.

So yeah, any opinions on the fan setup, accents or lighting?

Thank you!


----------



## hakz

Hi Gyrael and welcome to OCN buddy!









Red accents would be nice, and the alchemy strips would be a good choice instead of cold cathodes.
For the front fan setup, I believe there's a 120mm fan mount for the 5.25 bays. I've just got my case a few days ago and haven't done much about it yet. I'm planning to get that mount though.

looks like this.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> the one mod that I saw here and really liked was the removal of the 5.25" bays and the placement of another 200mm fan instead. That seems like it could provide some really pleasing airflow. Did the people who did this ever comment on the cooling it provided? I don't remember seeing them talk about it, but I could have missed it.
> 
> So yeah, any opinions on the fan setup, accents or lighting?
> 
> Thank you!


I did not take temps of my stuff before adding the second 200mm in where the 5.25" drive bay was, but I did notice loads more air flow and from memory I think my mainboard dropped 5'C, not sure on my CPU as I used a H100 to cool that with the radiator on top of the case. But I was able to run my rig with a stable 4.8 overclock. Not really sure about my GPU as that thing always sits on 86'C to 90'C when playing games (GTX690) not happy with that so I am just waiting for my waterblock to arrive.

One thing to note with the extra 200mm fan in where the drive bays are, is that it is a real pain to take out each of those drive bay covers and then clean them, but other than that this is the easiest mod to do to the case and you can alway put it back together again with a few rivets.

I hope this helps..


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> Hi Gyrael and welcome to OCN buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red accents would be nice, and the alchemy strips would be a good choice instead of cold cathodes.
> For the front fan setup, I believe there's a 120mm fan mount for the 5.25 bays. I've just got my case a few days ago and haven't done much about it yet. I'm planning to get that mount though.
> 
> looks like this.


Thank you for the welcome.

That mount also looks nice. I forgot to mention in my post that I actually will have a bluray player in one of the optical bays, so I'm not sure how that would work if I removed the cage. Any ideas?

Also, I can't find these Alchemy light strips? Only the cable extensions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I did not take temps of my stuff before adding the second 200mm in where the 5.25" drive bay was, but I did notice loads more air flow and from memory I think my mainboard dropped 5'C, not sure on my CPU as I used a H100 to cool that with the radiator on top of the case. But I was able to run my rig with a stable 4.8 overclock. Not really sure about my GPU as that thing always sits on 86'C to 90'C when playing games (GTX690) not happy with that so I am just waiting for my waterblock to arrive.
> 
> One thing to note with the extra 200mm fan in where the drive bays are, is that it is a real pain to take out each of those drive bay covers and then clean them, but other than that this is the easiest mod to do to the case and you can alway put it back together again with a few rivets.
> 
> I hope this helps..


That sounds really nice. I totally didn't think of cleaning the covers though, good point. I guess you have to remove the fan every time you wanna clean?

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Sakura Siri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> Hi Gyrael and welcome to OCN buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red accents would be nice, and the alchemy strips would be a good choice instead of cold cathodes.
> For the front fan setup, I believe there's a 120mm fan mount for the 5.25 bays. I've just got my case a few days ago and haven't done much about it yet. I'm planning to get that mount though.
> 
> looks like this.


do you have a link to that mount?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> That mount also looks nice. I forgot to mention in my post that I actually will have a bluray player in one of the optical bays, so I'm not sure how that would work if I removed the cage. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, I can't find these Alchemy light strips? Only the cable extensions.
> That sounds really nice. I totally didn't think of cleaning the covers though, good point. I guess you have to remove the fan every time you wanna clean?
> 
> Thanks, guys.


No you don't have to unmount the fans for cleaning.. I normally clean all my filters on a Thursday night that way they are clean for Friday night which is the start of the gaming weekend. As for cleaning the drive bay sections, all you need do is poke threw the fan from the inside out and you should be able to unlock them and then clean with ease.. or make a new dust filter for that section.


----------



## Devious Dog

Getting closer to being able to power on my Corsair 600TM, but I am now wondering at what point will I no longer be able to call my case a Corsair 600. Anyway these are the photo, I am going to do a build log if people are interested.

What I am currently fitting in is
2x Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator
8x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan - White LED (But changing the LEDs to a darker RED LED waterclear 5mm 12000mcd)


Making room to fit my fan and radiator mounts


Fan and radiator mounts installed


Radiators installed


Fans mounted.

Mainboard tray to be modified and installed hopefully tonight or tomorrow night, but if all goes to plan it should be up and running by the weekend. Such a shame that pccasegear.com are unable to secure any parts from Bitspower, this is really killing me and my build.. If anyone knows of a GOOD supplier in Australia (NSW) let me know (PM me), also just got my shipment of MDPC cable sleeve so I am going to be very busy..


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> No you don't have to unmount the fans for cleaning.. I normally clean all my filters on a Thursday night that way they are clean for Friday night which is the start of the gaming weekend. As for cleaning the drive bay sections, all you need do is poke threw the fan from the inside out and you should be able to unlock them and then clean with ease.. or make a new dust filter for that section.


That sounds awesome then. I'm pretty sure I'll be doing that at some point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Getting closer to being able to power on my Corsair 600TM, but I am now wondering at what point will I no longer be able to call my case a Corsair 600. Anyway these are the photo, I am going to do a build log if people are interested.
> 
> What I am currently fitting in is
> 2x Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator
> 8x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan - White LED (But changing the LEDs to a darker RED LED waterclear 5mm 12000mcd)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making room to fit my fan and radiator mounts
> 
> 
> Fan and radiator mounts installed
> 
> 
> Radiators installed
> 
> 
> Fans mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> Mainboard tray to be modified and installed hopefully tonight or tomorrow night, but if all goes to plan it should be up and running by the weekend. Such a shame that pccasegear.com are unable to secure any parts from Bitspower, this is really killing me and my build.. If anyone knows of a GOOD supplier in Australia (NSW) let me know (PM me), also just got my shipment of MDPC cable sleeve so I am going to be very busy..


Man, you did an amazing job considering all that was cut out. What's gonna happen with the front panel?


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakura Siri*
> 
> do you have a link to that mount?


just got a reference photo for that, here's another mount that does the same.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185020
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> That mount also looks nice. I forgot to mention in my post that I actually will have a bluray player in one of the optical bays, so I'm not sure how that would work if I removed the cage. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, I can't find these Alchemy light strips? Only the cable extensions.


I believe these are for two 5.25" bays only, and the 600T has four.









Here's a link for the Alchemy strips.
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-led-strips/


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> That sounds awesome then. I'm pretty sure I'll be doing that at some point.
> Man, you did an amazing job considering all that was cut out. What's gonna happen with the front panel?


As a temp solution I will be cutting out the inside section of the front plastic part and then folding some mesh to fit back into this section so it covers my fans. This will be glued together with some 3M weld epoxy glue. I am then thinking of having some locating pins on the front cover with inserts into the case and then using some more epoxy glue on some Rare Earth magnets so the front cover securely attaches to the case. Similar approach will be done to the top cover, I am playing with the idea of creating a custom front and top cover from fiber glass.

I am also thinking of putting in some custom buttons or just swapping out the USB 3 and Firewire ports with a dual USB 3 port from a Vengeance Series C70 Front I/O Replacement Kit (which I just recieved ) that has a dual usb 3 front port connected onto a USB 3 header for the mobo with approx 1m cable length, this should then go into the firewire and usb 3 port with almost no modding. Otherwise I might make a custom power switch board and get rid of the fan controller knob, of course using the Vengeance Series C70 Front I/O Replacement Kit as this has no circuit board not like the one found in the Corsair 600.

Motherboard tray is the next thing, so I can fit my mATX ASUS Rampage IV Gene Motherboard in with my AX1200. however this is only a temp soloution as I want my mainboard tray flipped upside down so I have my GPU's up the top and not down the bottom, I want the hot water from my GPU to use my top radiator first and this would make a much cleaner loop and I think the hottest producing components (GPU's) should be at the top and the processor at the bottom.. opposite to how all computer cases are.. and making some tools so I can do my bends cleaner

Final design is something like this, but I had to rethink after my Rampage IV Extreme produced faults after a CPU failure, the mATX suits all my needs for now.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> just got a reference photo for that, here's another mount that does the same.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185020
> I believe these are for two 5.25" bays only, and the 600T has four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link for the Alchemy strips.
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-led-strips/


Ugh, they don't sell those on Amazon. And newegg doesn't take my international card. Thank you though. Do you know if the NZXT strips are good?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> As a temp solution I will be cutting out the inside section of the front plastic part and then folding some mesh to fit back into this section so it covers my fans. This will be glued together with some 3M weld epoxy glue. I am then thinking of having some locating pins on the front cover with inserts into the case and then using some more epoxy glue on some Rare Earth magnets so the front cover securely attaches to the case. Similar approach will be done to the top cover, I am playing with the idea of creating a custom front and top cover from fiber glass.
> 
> I am also thinking of putting in some custom buttons or just swapping out the USB 3 and Firewire ports with a dual USB 3 port from a Vengeance Series C70 Front I/O Replacement Kit (which I just recieved ) that has a dual usb 3 front port connected onto a USB 3 header for the mobo with approx 1m cable length, this should then go into the firewire and usb 3 port with almost no modding. Otherwise I might make a custom power switch board and get rid of the fan controller knob, of course using the Vengeance Series C70 Front I/O Replacement Kit as this has no circuit board not like the one found in the Corsair 600.
> 
> Motherboard tray is the next thing, so I can fit my mATX ASUS Rampage IV Gene Motherboard in with my AX1200. however this is only a temp soloution as I want my mainboard tray flipped upside down so I have my GPU's up the top and not down the bottom, I want the hot water from my GPU to use my top radiator first and this would make a much cleaner loop and I think the hottest producing components (GPU's) should be at the top and the processor at the bottom.. opposite to how all computer cases are.. and making some tools so I can do my bends cleaner
> 
> Final design is something like this, but I had to rethink after my Rampage IV Extreme produced faults after a CPU failure, the mATX suits all my needs for now.


Damn, that's ambitious. I can't wait to see that finished. You have some great ideas.


----------



## CurtTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Getting closer to being able to power on my Corsair 600TM, but I am now wondering at what point will I no longer be able to call my case a Corsair 600. Anyway these are the photo, I am going to do a build log if people are interested.
> 
> What I am currently fitting in is
> 2x Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator
> 8x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan - White LED (But changing the LEDs to a darker RED LED waterclear 5mm 12000mcd)
> 
> 
> Making room to fit my fan and radiator mounts
> 
> 
> Fan and radiator mounts installed
> 
> 
> Radiators installed
> 
> 
> Fans mounted.
> 
> Mainboard tray to be modified and installed hopefully tonight or tomorrow night, but if all goes to plan it should be up and running by the weekend. Such a shame that pccasegear.com are unable to secure any parts from Bitspower, this is really killing me and my build.. If anyone knows of a GOOD supplier in Australia (NSW) let me know (PM me), also just got my shipment of MDPC cable sleeve so I am going to be very busy..


Wow, that's looking incredible! Definitely put up a build log if you have the time. I'm interested to see what I could do in the future and how you went about doing everything. Looks really good dude


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> As a person who was in on this club at the beginning...I have to say that I have never heard of that. Using your PSU to move air in the case speaks to much more problems besides the warm air moving through the already warm PSU. I guess what I am saying is show where and how it is beneficial..to me, it's just an upside down PSU sucking hot air. Be sure to show your evidence....
> Nice to see you Mergatroid! Missed you guys How you been?!


Pretty good. Bought a new Impala, so I can't spend lots on my computer anymore. I've been keeping an eye on your Yin and Yang thread. Sweet stuff bud. How's trix?

btw, I have heard people mention that they have tested temps with the power supply upside down and rightside up and they got zero difference. Personally, I just don't see any point in drawing warm case air into the supply, and besides if it actually makes zero difference to temps, then why mount it upside down?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> I must second this. I honestly see no benefit of reversing your psu so that is pills air out of your case. I do see however the need to clean your psu more regularly. I think in the year and a bit over had my 600 my PSU has been blown out once?
> 
> Ok now i have a question, what sleeving would you guys recommend?
> I want to do my AX850 cables and actually have a spare set so can take my time.
> What's the major difference between para-cord and mdpc?
> Which is better?
> I'm thinking of just doing plain white or maybe a grey as it works now matter what colour scheme you have in your case.
> 
> SeNt FrOm My DoOmSdAy DeViCe FrOm InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd LaIr


Have you checked Corsair's site? That have pre made sleeved cables for the AX850. A variety of colours too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> just got my 600t
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems my 600t fan controller is busted... only one channel is working and the knob does nothing. Can the fan controller be rma'd? can it be removed from the case?


Some people have been able to RMA the fan controller, and some people not. I would suggest emailing Corsair support and ask them about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> As a temp solution I will be cutting out the inside section of the front plastic part and then folding some mesh to fit back into this section so it covers my fans. This will be glued together with some 3M weld epoxy glue. I am then thinking of having some locating pins on the front cover with inserts into the case and then using some more epoxy glue on some Rare Earth magnets so the front cover securely attaches to the case. Similar approach will be done to the top cover, I am playing with the idea of creating a custom front and top cover from fiber glass.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am also thinking of putting in some custom buttons or just swapping out the USB 3 and Firewire ports with a dual USB 3 port from a Vengeance Series C70 Front I/O Replacement Kit (which I just recieved ) that has a dual usb 3 front port connected onto a USB 3 header for the mobo with approx 1m cable length, this should then go into the firewire and usb 3 port with almost no modding. Otherwise I might make a custom power switch board and get rid of the fan controller knob, of course using the Vengeance Series C70 Front I/O Replacement Kit as this has no circuit board not like the one found in the Corsair 600.
> 
> Motherboard tray is the next thing, so I can fit my mATX ASUS Rampage IV Gene Motherboard in with my AX1200. however this is only a temp soloution as I want my mainboard tray flipped upside down so I have my GPU's up the top and not down the bottom, I want the hot water from my GPU to use my top radiator first and this would make a much cleaner loop and I think the hottest producing components (GPU's) should be at the top and the processor at the bottom.. opposite to how all computer cases are.. and making some tools so I can do my bends cleaner
> 
> Final design is something like this, but I had to rethink after my Rampage IV Extreme produced faults after a CPU failure, the mATX suits all my needs for now.


Careful with the magnets (or are you going to be using hard drives or just SSDs?). Your build looks awesome man. Can't wait to see it finished.

Did some of you guys read the first page in the thread?

"RULES:
...
3: _Please refrain from re-posting or quoting an entire set of pics._
..."

Just post one pic that stands out for you. The rest can be edited out or "spoilered" in the comment editor. Highlight the part containing what you don't want to show up in your comment (such as a long series of images) and click the spoiler button.

Wow, I'm so tired I accidentally deleted some replies to some people's comments. It was real nice with pictures and everything (yawn). Oh well. Mostly telling *Gyrael* to check Dark Cyde's build on the first page for a good example of well done CCFL usage. Pay particular attention to how he placed them without having them in your face. Click on his sig picture for a better look. You can click on my sig for a look at how LED strips can come out. I'm using NZXT Strips that come with a little controller for on/off and brightness control. Also, I was the guy who replaced my Spectre Pro with my NZXT because the latter moves a lot more air and I have it modded with eight LEDs so it looks better as well. However, the Spectre Pro is a great fan for having low noise but still performing well. I know the NZXT is listed at 166 cfm while the SP is listed at 140 something, but you can sure tell the difference when you stick your hand in there. At about an inch away, the NZXT fan will actually suck the front dust cover closed. Just remember, if you use an NZXT it's 30mm thick so you either have to move the drive cages or mod them while the SP fan, at 25mm thick, will fit without modding.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakura Siri*
> 
> do you have a link to that mount?


Check out this on ebay
www.ebay.com/itm/Titan-TTC-HDC5-Hard-Drive-Case-5-25inch-Bay-Cooler-w-120mm-Fan-/280761206560?pt=US_Hard_Drive_Cooling&hash=item415eac0720


----------



## ssgtnubb

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019

This fits perfectly in my 600T. go with that. I'm able to put on the stock filters no problem.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Getting closer to being able to power on my Corsair 600TM, but I am now wondering at what point will I no longer be able to call my case a Corsair 600. Anyway these are the photo, I am going to do a build log if people are interested.
> 
> What I am currently fitting in is
> 2x Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator
> 8x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan - White LED (But changing the LEDs to a darker RED LED waterclear 5mm 12000mcd)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making room to fit my fan and radiator mounts
> 
> 
> Fan and radiator mounts installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radiators installed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> Mainboard tray to be modified and installed hopefully tonight or tomorrow night, but if all goes to plan it should be up and running by the weekend. Such a shame that pccasegear.com are unable to secure any parts from Bitspower, this is really killing me and my build.. If anyone knows of a GOOD supplier in Australia (NSW) let me know (PM me), also just got my shipment of MDPC cable sleeve so I am going to be very busy..


Bravo bravo









I love the 400 in the front, but another up top, that is insane!! Hope you are running quadfire 7970s to put them babies to good use. (jk I know you are using a matx board lol) Very interested in seeing what you are going to do about covering everything back up. I can recommend this modders mesh if you wanna use something with low resistance and easy to bend/very pliable. I have used it for two different spots. One to cover the 6 door fans and to keep the Decmi Filter from touching the fans. And to replace the horrid mesh on the top removable panel. Only thing that sucks about the mesh is that it creates some noise when very close to the fans, but the Decmi filter dampens the sound nicely

EDIT: If for some reason you decide to get rid of one of those beautiful radiators, I will take one off your hands


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Bravo bravo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 400 in the front, but another up top, that is insane!! Hope you are running quadfire 7970s to put them babies to good use. (jk I know you are using a matx board lol) Very interested in seeing what you are going to do about covering everything back up. I can recommend this modders mesh if you wanna use something with low resistance and easy to bend/very pliable. I have used it for two different spots. One to cover the 6 door fans and to keep the Decmi Filter from touching the fans. And to replace the horrid mesh on the top removable panel. Only thing that sucks about the mesh is that it creates some noise when very close to the fans, but the Decmi filter dampens the sound nicely
> 
> EDIT: If for some reason you decide to get rid of one of those beautiful radiators, I will take one off your hands


Well I helped a couple people out with the 400 radiator in the front as I had already done the research on this and it is an awesome mod for the Corsair 600 with very little major modding. I had to order both of these radiators from the US but they worked out not bad from FrozenCPU, however they sent me a Bitspower D5 Dual mod top with damaged threads and cant get warranty.







. so not impressed with them $100 bucks is a lot. will look into the mesh, cheers for the info.

Oh, no need to worry about the magnets. My drives are all SSD, and our SAN boxes at work by EMC and also HP all use Rare Earth magnets for there front covers which are Uber close to the spinning discs..

As for the GPU cards, I will be getting another GTX690... or if the GTX7xx series comes out before I can organise a waterblock I will be run these SLI cards in dual.. so a Quad setup only using two cards.. hence why the mATX should be okay.. especially when I am willing to watercool my GPUs.

Okay.. will do a Build Log, nothing hard so far in what I have done. But getting all the covers to come back together will be fun, I still want it to look like a Corsair 600 as that was my man objective.. aswell as to squeeze 2x 400's into this case to prove that it can be done and all of those people that say a 600 is no good for watercool can look and eat their words..


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Wow, I'm so tired I accidentally deleted some replies to some people's comments. It was real nice with pictures and everything (yawn). Oh well. Mostly telling *Gyrael* to check Dark Cyde's build on the first page for a good example of well done CCFL usage. Pay particular attention to how he placed them without having them in your face. Click on his sig picture for a better look. You can click on my sig for a look at how LED strips can come out. I'm using NZXT Strips that come with a little controller for on/off and brightness control. Also, I was the guy who replaced my Spectre Pro with my NZXT because the latter moves a lot more air and I have it modded with eight LEDs so it looks better as well. However, the Spectre Pro is a great fan for having low noise but still performing well. I know the NZXT is listed at 166 cfm while the SP is listed at 140 something, but you can sure tell the difference when you stick your hand in there. At about an inch away, the NZXT fan will actually suck the front dust cover closed. Just remember, if you use an NZXT it's 30mm thick so you either have to move the drive cages or mod them while the SP fan, at 25mm thick, will fit without modding.


Yeah, I was actually looking into cold cathodes because I don't like the "dotted" look of LED sleeves. I love Darkcyde's lighting. I also saw someone do it with white ones. Do you have any recommendations as to which CCFLs to get?

Edit: Also, you said the NZXT's screw holes didn't align, yeah? Because if I'm making that up I might go for that instead. As I said I just don't like having to mount fans that don't normally fit.


----------



## Modzy

With the rarity of silver cases these days this was my next upgrade from my old Antec Super Lanboy. Which lasted well past its prime. Poor thing just isn't cut out for SLI anymore.

[email protected], SLI [email protected]/2340, 16gb 1600Cas7 G.Skill.


----------



## Gyrael

I see you have those new Enermax fans. I was coming in here to ask if anyone had tried them. How are they? Can you compare them to others? Also, where did you get that white one?

My other question was this: I saw some people with horror stories about their CCFL's inverters bursting into flames. What's the deal with this? I was planning on getting Corsair fans and getting my lighting from CCFLs and my BitFenix SP in the front, but this is an actual possibility I'd have to just get some LED fans, I think.


----------



## Modzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I see you have those new Enermax fans. I was coming in here to ask if anyone had tried them. How are they? Can you compare them to others? Also, where did you get that white one?
> 
> My other question was this: I saw some people with horror stories about their CCFL's inverters bursting into flames. What's the deal with this? I was planning on getting Corsair fans and getting my lighting from CCFLs and my BitFenix SP in the front, but this is an actual possibility I'd have to just get some LED fans, I think.


Um they are pretty much on par with these CoolerMaster fans. But id say the enemax are better looking but pull slight less air.

The white one is from here. (they used to have the red/black twister's as well but no more.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=14215


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, I was actually looking into cold cathodes because I don't like the "dotted" look of LED sleeves. I love Darkcyde's lighting. I also saw someone do it with white ones. Do you have any recommendations as to which CCFLs to get?
> 
> Edit: Also, you said the NZXT's screw holes didn't align, yeah? Because if I'm making that up I might go for that instead. As I said I just don't like having to mount fans that don't normally fit.


Maybe Darkcyde can help you out with the CCFLs. The ones he picked look awesome and the ballast seems to have lasted. I would think that if you pay for a quality ballast you shouldn't have any fire problems.

On my case, the original Graphite 600T, the front 200mm fan was mounted with a bracket, not with actual fan screw holes. So, I don't know if they would line up in one of the newer cases or not (the newer cases don't use the bracket). The Spectre Pro fan lines up perfectly though.

For me, since I left the lower drive cage at the front (modded by cutting the "curl" off the front edge of the cage) it actually holds the bottom of the fan against the case, and the top two screw holes lined up with two holes in the mesh.

You can see it installed below.


----------



## hakz

^ nicely done!









Is there any list of the directly compatible fans for the front bracket?
also, how can I join the club?

here's my build, stock black 600t (solid panel) _*not shown_


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Pretty good. Bought a new Impala, so I can't spend lots on my computer anymore. I've been keeping an eye on your Yin and Yang thread. Sweet stuff bud. How's trix?
> 
> btw, I have heard people mention that they have tested temps with the power supply upside down and rightside up and they got zero difference. Personally, I just don't see any point in drawing warm case air into the supply, and besides if it actually makes zero difference to temps, then why mount it upside down?


How do you like the Impala? I picked up a new car last week myself...

My shop heater went out so I haven't been able to work in there until I get it fixed (supposed to be this week.) Hopefully, I'll have some updates on Yin and Yang early next week. I've been doing a few things like sleeving and getting templates ready for the metal work, but nothing real substantial...

In the meantime, I've been sketching some workups for my old 600t. I think I am going to turn it into a watercooled CAD rig for my shop...(once the [email protected]#!$ heater is fixed!)

As for the PSU..it wouldn't matter in the case temp-wise whichever way it is mounted, but I would rather run it pulling cool air from the outside (especially since it's filtered)...but that is just my preference.


----------



## longroadtrip

Double Post (not sure how that happened!)


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modzy*
> 
> Um they are pretty much on par with these CoolerMaster fans. But id say the enemax are better looking but pull slight less air.
> 
> The white one is from here. (they used to have the red/black twister's as well but no more.
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=14215


Thanks for the link. Wish I could see those red ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Maybe Darkcyde can help you out with the CCFLs. The ones he picked look awesome and the ballast seems to have lasted. I would think that if you pay for a quality ballast you shouldn't have any fire problems.
> 
> On my case, the original Graphite 600T, the front 200mm fan was mounted with a bracket, not with actual fan screw holes. So, I don't know if they would line up in one of the newer cases or not (the newer cases don't use the bracket). The Spectre Pro fan lines up perfectly though.
> 
> For me, since I left the lower drive cage at the front (modded by cutting the "curl" off the front edge of the cage) it actually holds the bottom of the fan against the case, and the top two screw holes lined up with two holes in the mesh.
> 
> You can see it installed below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Huh, I wonder if it would line up on the new ones then. Anyone tried this? I'm pretty tempted by that NZXT.

I'd love to hear what Darkcyde has to say. For now, I'm thinking of putting blue Sickleflows on my V6 GT and have that and the white BitFenix SP in the front be the source of lighting. The top and rear fans would be Corsair. If CCFLs are safe I might add one later on, because I'm already going over my budget getting all those fans. I think I'm gonna have to wait for those sleeved NZXT extensions too. Should still look good though, I hope.

Thank you.


----------



## Hartacus

the 600T is so good I want to have sex with it!!!!!!!


----------



## BBLENDER




----------



## goodtobeking

I thought that was what the two holes were for in the back??














EDIT: lol sorry I had to, no infractions please

Finally got my order in over at MDPC for a crimper and some odds and ends. Cant wait til it gets here so I can finish my sleeving. Turns out soldering on pins and manually crimping them isnt the greatest idea lol.


----------



## CurtTerror

You guys are seriously f***** up....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> How do you like the Impala? I picked up a new car last week myself...
> 
> My shop heater went out so I haven't been able to work in there until I get it fixed (supposed to be this week.) Hopefully, I'll have some updates on Yin and Yang early next week. I've been doing a few things like sleeving and getting templates ready for the metal work, but nothing real substantial...
> 
> In the meantime, I've been sketching some workups for my old 600t. I think I am going to turn it into a watercooled CAD rig for my shop...(once the [email protected]#!$ heater is fixed!)
> 
> As for the PSU..it wouldn't matter in the case temp-wise whichever way it is mounted, but I would rather run it pulling cool air from the outside (especially since it's filtered)...but that is just my preference.


What car did you get? I bought a 2012 Impala with 42K on it (klicks). It's a pretty nice car for sure. So far I have no complaints. Everyone snickers at me for purchasing a Chevy, but my last one (a 2003 Malibu I purchased in 2003) was pretty good. It had 43K on it, and I used it as a trade-in.

Can't wait to see what you do with the 600T. I've been impressed with your work. It should be pretty sweet.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> What car did you get? I bought a 2012 Impala with 42K on it (klicks). It's a pretty nice car for sure. So far I have no complaints. Everyone snickers at me for purchasing a Chevy, but my last one (a 2003 Malibu I purchased in 2003) was pretty good. It had 43K on it, and I used it as a trade-in.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you do with the 600T. I've been impressed with your work. It should be pretty sweet.


I picked up a Mazda CX-9 for a pretty reasonable price...we were looking at the Toureg, but decided the Mazda was a better value....The Impala looks like it's a pretty nice ride!









I appreciate the very kind words, but I'm just a hack with a jigsaw...(literally)









Can't really talk about the 600T yet, but I'm thinking kind of art deco, or maybe a steampunk build.....

Thanks for following Yin & Yang, it means a lot to me!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I picked up a Mazda CX-9 for a pretty reasonable price...we were looking at the Toureg, but decided the Mazda was a better value....The Impala looks like it's a pretty nice ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the very kind words, but I'm just a hack with a jigsaw...(literally)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really talk about the 600T yet, but I'm thinking kind of art deco, or maybe a steampunk build.....
> 
> Thanks for following Yin & Yang, it means a lot to me!


Slightly off topic but why do Americans always insist on buying 4x4 suv's? Do you really need a 4 wheel drive humungous car?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I picked up a Mazda CX-9 for a pretty reasonable price...we were looking at the Toureg, but decided the Mazda was a better value....The Impala looks like it's a pretty nice ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the very kind words, but I'm just a hack with a jigsaw...(literally)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really talk about the 600T yet, but I'm thinking kind of art deco, or maybe a steampunk build.....
> 
> Thanks for following Yin & Yang, it means a lot to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic but why do Americans always insist on buying 4x4 suv's? Do you really need a 4 wheel drive humungous car?
Click to expand...

Lol, I have an AWD SUV because I like going off-road. I drive my dad's merc time to time though, it's a C300 and it shifts way better than my SUV.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Lol, I have an AWD SUV because I like going off-road. I drive my dad's merc time to time though, it's a C300 and it shifts way better than my SUV.


Well if you off road then that's fine you need a 4x4, but I bet the majority don't and just use the excuse of needing to take the kids to school, which you can do in a small car!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Lol, I have an AWD SUV because I like going off-road. I drive my dad's merc time to time though, it's a C300 and it shifts way better than my SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you off road then that's fine you need a 4x4, but I bet the majority don't and just use the excuse of needing to take the kids to school, which you can do in a small car!
Click to expand...

I guess so, although, I'd much rather have a 4x4 any day. Even in states like California where we have sunshine 365 basically. Rain here and there. Gas is worse obviously but I like the feeling of the car. For racing though, I'd take a RWD and definitely a coupe in this case.


----------



## manny1222

Two quick questions
Is it possible to take out the optical drive cage and install the H100 there in push/pull, drawing in cool air from the front? (I guess what I'm asking is will the tubing be long enough?)
Secondly, how easy is it to replace the mesh on my side panel with plexiglass?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Two quick questions
> Is it possible to take out the optical drive cage and install the H100 there in push/pull, drawing in cool air from the front? (I guess what I'm asking is will the tubing be long enough?)
> Secondly, how easy is it to replace the mesh on my side panel with plexiglass?


The window mod is very easy if you plan to take your time and be patient. I'm not sure about the tubing length though, my H100 doesn't seem long enough to be able to reach all the way to the CPU socket. I switched cases though from the 600T to the C70 and I love this change. I mean, I like the 600T but I love the C70!


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The window mod is very easy if you plan to take your time and be patient. I'm not sure about the tubing length though, my H100 doesn't seem long enough to be able to reach all the way to the CPU socket. I switched cases though from the 600T to the C70 and I love this change. I mean, I like the 600T but I love the C70!


I usually like boxy things, but the C70 is a little too boxy. Besides I don't think it has as much room as the 600T.
I'll be looking into the front positioning of the H100 later today


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The window mod is very easy if you plan to take your time and be patient. I'm not sure about the tubing length though, my H100 doesn't seem long enough to be able to reach all the way to the CPU socket. I switched cases though from the 600T to the C70 and I love this change. I mean, I like the 600T but I love the C70!
> 
> 
> 
> I usually like boxy things, but the C70 is a little too boxy. Besides I don't think it has as much room as the 600T.
> I'll be looking into the front positioning of the H100 later today
Click to expand...

I think it has a lot of space and its watercoolability is way better than the 600T.


----------



## Scotty99

You can buy the window straight from corsair too, for like 30 bucks, and you get a extra side panel with it.

Or just buy the silver edition or white case they come with windows.,


----------



## Random_Sheep

Well received my graphite side panels yesterday, pity the one was damaged but thanks to Corsair's awesome service another one is on its way to me shortly.

No one happens to have a old destroyed 600T that they wouldn't mind parting with the top panel where the fan controller knob is, looking for a graphite one to finish off the exterior of my chassis.

SeNt FrOm My DoOmSdAy DeViCe FrOm InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd LaIr


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You can buy the window straight from corsair too, for like 30 bucks, and you get a extra side panel with ...


Just what I wanted


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Slightly off topic but why do Americans always insist on buying 4x4 suv's? Do you really need a 4 wheel drive humungous car?


I live in Denver and spend a lot of time going up to the mountains skiing, snowshoeing, and camping..so yes, I do need an AWD vehicle that has enough room to haul all of my gear, dogs, etc.

Anyways..BTT


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Getting closer to being able to power on my Corsair 600TM, but I am now wondering at what point will I no longer be able to call my case a Corsair 600. Anyway these are the photo, I am going to do a build log if people are interested.
> 
> What I am currently fitting in is
> 2x Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator
> 8x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan - White LED (But changing the LEDs to a darker RED LED waterclear 5mm 12000mcd)
> 
> 
> Making room to fit my fan and radiator mounts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan and radiator mounts installed
> 
> 
> Radiators installed
> 
> 
> Fans mounted.
> 
> 
> Mainboard tray to be modified and installed hopefully tonight or tomorrow night, but if all goes to plan it should be up and running by the weekend. Such a shame that pccasegear.com are unable to secure any parts from Bitspower, this is really killing me and my build.. If anyone knows of a GOOD supplier in Australia (NSW) let me know (PM me), also just got my shipment of MDPC cable sleeve so I am going to be very busy..


Pretty please do a build log with all details, this build looks superb


----------



## CurtTerror

I personally like the C70 too it's got excellent features and the build quality is superb, and I was looking at getting it over the 600t, however in the end decided to go with the 600tm and I'm very satisfied. Really, it came down to what I wanted out of my pc, and although I liked the cool features on the c70, I much preferred the sleek subtlety of the 600t graphite. I also am not doing any water cooling at this stage , now or in the immediate future, and I think the 600t is better for air cooling, especially with the mesh side panel.

Both cases are great though. Either way corsair cases are my favourite.


----------



## Devious Dog

Oh, Just too tease you guys.. Just finished changing my BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan - White LED to Red LEDs.. I really did not like the red version of these fans as the inner plastic was Red and not clear like the white LED version.. Any way I have replaced all my LEDs with 5mm Red Waterclear 12000mcd and it looks awesome.. Working on getting in the mainboard tray tomorrow followed by some plumbing..



I also got my MDPC shipment, the MDPC sleeve looks much nicer than Bitspower Deluxe Sleeve but is very close.



And for all those that have PM me, yes I will do a Build Log.. might start this next week though.







as I want to get my machine up and running with these first mods. I have to say.. these 600T can sure hold alot.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Well if you off road then that's fine you need a 4x4, but I bet the majority don't and just use the excuse of needing to take the kids to school, which you can do in a small car!


Many people in many States face a cold, long winter (especially this year, with lots of snow). If I had kids especially, I would easily feel more comfortable driving them around in a four wheel drive vehicle. Even without kids, I could see the peace of mind a 4wd would give anyone driving around in snow and ice. There are also high altitude climates in various mountain ranges that can have pretty wicked winters. Here in Canada you see a lot of 4wd and awd vehicles as well. The smaller versions, like the Mazda CX-9 are far more economical , practical and even environment friendly than the full sized versions. They have come a long way, and the look pretty sweet now compared to the early versions.

I can see your point for pure city-drivers in winter-free States though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think it has a lot of space and its watercoolability is way better than the 600T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks about the same as a 650D to me. The 600T is basically the same as well, except with the convex side panels it has more room inside for cable management and adding things like fans between the video cards and the left side panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Oh, Just too tease you guys.. Just finished changing my BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan - White LED to Red LEDs.. I really did not like the red version of these fans as the inner plastic was Red and not clear like the white LED version.. Any way I have replaced all my LEDs with 5mm Red Waterclear 12000mcd and it looks awesome.. Working on getting in the mainboard tray tomorrow followed by some plumbing..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my MDPC shipment, the MDPC sleeve looks much nicer than Bitspower Deluxe Sleeve but is very close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for all those that have PM me, yes I will do a Build Log.. might start this next week though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I want to get my machine up and running with these first mods. I have to say.. these 600T can sure hold alot.


Very nicely done. Such a simple thing to make a nice improvement in the looks. Fairly unique as well since not many people bother replacing or adding LEDs in fans.


----------



## Killermod1

dying to see dat worklog


----------



## Hartacus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think it has a lot of space and its watercoolability is way better than the 600T.


This case looks like the cage of the 600T. I'm sure Corsair has some type of universal template that they alter for each series. If you look at the pics of my 600T stripped down you will see. Pretty much the same thing. I did first have this case though and I did get a bit of a slight cheap feeling from it.


----------



## BBLENDER

Yep, looks pretty much the same to me. (Only uglier







)


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Many people in many States face a cold, long winter (especially this year, with lots of snow). If I had kids especially, I would easily feel more comfortable driving them around in a four wheel drive vehicle. Even without kids, I could see the peace of mind a 4wd would give anyone driving around in snow and ice. There are also high altitude climates in various mountain ranges that can have pretty wicked winters. Here in Canada you see a lot of 4wd and awd vehicles as well. The smaller versions, like the Mazda CX-9 are far more economical , practical and even environment friendly than the full sized versions. They have come a long way, and the look pretty sweet now compared to the early versions.
> 
> I can see your point for pure city-drivers in winter-free States though.


Ah I see, I suppose living in a small relatively snow free country like England, we don't think about having to worry driving in icy/snowy conditions as much. Completely understand for Canada due to the nature of the place. But still why people feel the need to drive massive 4x4 cars around cities is beyond me. Thanks though for your answer, was just curious.

Anyway....Devious Dog that looks very nice! the air flow must be amazing with nothing else in the case!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Ah I see, I suppose living in a small relatively snow free country like England, we don't think about having to worry driving in icy/snowy conditions as much. Completely understand for Canada due to the nature of the place. But still why people feel the need to drive massive 4x4 cars around cities is beyond me. Thanks though for your answer, was just curious.
> 
> Anyway....Devious Dog that looks very nice! the air flow must be amazing with nothing else in the case!


Yeah I have to agree with you on driving 4x4 vehicles for no reason, I laugh at my buddy all the time that has a big 4x4 diesel truck and never actually uses it. But there are alot of reasons to have one. Personally I have never owned any 4x4 vehicles, and the only one I do drive is when I am snowplowing(not my vehicle). My truck is a one ton dually, but gets stuck easier than my camaro when it comes to off road and snow. I have that truck because I am a landscaper,builder, and contractor and I need it(its my baby, that can haul 1000lbs more than its own weight lol







) for all the jobs I do. But for a winter car, I drive my 95 v6 camaro. So constant and fun to drive/drift around in bad conditions, and grips the dry road like theres no tomorrow. I also have a nice car for going to nice places, an 05 Monte Carlo with 50k on it, which also has a very nice stereo system(my pimp ride if you will lol). Chevy FTW, my family owns all chevy(my driveway looks like a chevy commercial during holidays) except my in-laws, who drive fords, any they always have car problems.

But dont get me started on motorcycles









Sorry for going off topic, but I had to comment about the 4x4s in cities, that crap drives me insane

Going to go take some pictures of my rig to make up for this rant

EDIT: and Deviousdog, your build is trying to force me to get a 400mm radiator. Would be so sweet to have a "wall" of a radiator blowing hot air out the front...


----------



## Balanar

I would really love to see how the inverted mobo plate turns out. I want to do it to my 600T badly but just don't have the tools or the skills. Wonder if its feasible to get someone to do it and then send it to me.


----------



## hakz

^ ask around, specially your local pc enthusiasts, you probably have someone who does case mods there in SG.








I'd love to have an inverted 600t as well.


----------



## Balanar

Been looking for someone but no dice so far. That's why I'm even considering getting it done and shipped over although that might cost me some serious moniez. Should start looking at CaseLabs cases at that point.


----------



## goodtobeking

Ok took some more pics of my build, but its a little dusty. Got some teeth pulled earlier so I didnt wanna run up to the garage to blow it out.

Figured out how to use my flash finally












And heres my favorite mod, a plug for the fans on the side panel.







Camera is shinning through the DECMI filter more than it does by eye. The filter looks like it was made with the case



My artsy shot, planning on covering the back of the fans with either carbon fiber or black vinyl because I messed up most the stickers on my GT 2150 fans when desoldering the RPM wires(so I could make 2 banks of 3 fans and get the RPM signal wire working properly)


----------



## hakz

^ I love the panel connector. that's a great mod


----------



## EliteReplay

how do u guys clean your Corsair 600T white? mine looks like bone color instead of white... meaning that is so dirty... how can i cleaned in a way to recorver the white color i had without making scrashes to it
thanks


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how do u guys clean your Corsair 600T white? mine looks like bone color instead of white... meaning that is so dirty... how can i cleaned in a way to recorver the white color i had without making scrashes to it
> thanks


I used a bit of bleach diluted in water and then washed off in hot water.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I used a bit of bleach diluted in water and then washed off in hot water.


but did u disassemble your pc? thanks for the response tho


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I used a bit of bleach diluted in water and then washed off in hot water.
> 
> 
> 
> but did u disassemble your pc? thanks for the response tho
Click to expand...

Yea, I took apart the case too.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I took apart the case too.










ohh wow, thats something that im trying to avoid at all cost lol... dont u have any other idea? i just want to clean up the outside.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I took apart the case too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh wow, thats something that im trying to avoid at all cost lol... dont u have any other idea? i just want to clean up the outside.
Click to expand...

Well, taking out the parts ain't too hard or hassle-some and I think it is worth dusting your parts every month.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how do u guys clean your Corsair 600T white? mine looks like bone color instead of white... meaning that is so dirty... how can i cleaned in a way to recorver the white color i had without making scrashes to it
> thanks


I'd try Windex on a micro fiber cloth. I use Windex at work all the time, and it's great an plain dirt and even tar and nicotine.


----------



## hakz

^ nicotine lol
not sure but I think wipe out would be good for cleaning it


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh wow, thats something that im trying to avoid at all cost lol... dont u have any other idea? i just want to clean up the outside.


I use monitor wipes from time to time. Works great for me .


----------



## navit

I got a new Corsair AX 1200i psu installed. that gave me a chance to rework the cables and give a good dusting.
Thought I would post a few picks. I must say it was kind of a tight fit where I have the HD cage but I think it helps hide the cables better.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Ok took some more pics of my build, but its a little dusty. Got some teeth pulled earlier so I didnt wanna run up to the garage to blow it out.
> 
> Figured out how to use my flash finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres my favorite mod, a plug for the fans on the side panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera is shinning through the DECMI filter more than it does by eye. The filter looks like it was made with the case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My artsy shot, planning on covering the back of the fans with either carbon fiber or black vinyl because I messed up most the stickers on my GT 2150 fans when desoldering the RPM wires(so I could make 2 banks of 3 fans and get the RPM signal wire working properly)


Was looking at doing something very similar with the back panel and I need to have more intake for my radiators.. the connector is a different approach









Its a shame I don't have anymore fan headers on my mainboard, limited to 4 on my mATX... the mATX will only just fit into my case now







I will just have to plug straight into the power for maybe a fan controller


----------



## goodtobeking

What I would suggest is to use one of these with PWM fans, but since you are using some monsta 200mm fans I guess I will recommend an Aquaero 5.


----------



## Vendari

Add me to the club!
I've been lurking a long time on the forums and looking at the different setups and i have to say it's helped me alot with deciding on what to do when my case arrived.



I cut the front, top and rear grills with a rotary tool and it's helped alot with the airflow. My CPU never gets over 60c and my gtx680 SC never gets above 62c an this is at high ambient temps.
here where i live noontime temps are 30-34c >.< and im really impressed with the case. It keeps dust out, is very spacious so a positive case pressure doesn't heat up alot. Plus i noticed that the 600T silver ed's fans and fan controller are a bit more durable than the first ones to come out. BTW, i have a PWM fan in teh 5.25 bays to balance out the H80i's exhaust.


----------



## Narcco

im planning to get the h100 on my 600t can i run push/pull on it and if i were not mod it to push pull but instead i use the scythe slim fans how much degrees will i have for my cpu


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narcco*
> 
> im planning to get the h100 on my 600t can i run push/pull on it and if i were not mod it to push pull but instead i use the scythe slim fans how much degrees will i have for my cpu


I was able to do push/pull by using yate loon slim medium speed fans and installing diagonally on the top grill to avoid hitting the RAMs. I wasn't really sure there was significant increase in cooling. I have since reverted back to just pushing cool air into the case. I plan on cutting the grill to Improve air flow. Some have installed it on the side panel, while others installed inside the case behind the HDD cages.
So to answer your question, it is possible.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narcco*
> 
> im planning to get the h100 on my 600t can i run push/pull on it and if i were not mod it to push pull but instead i use the scythe slim fans how much degrees will i have for my cpu


Personally, I think slim fans are just a waste of money on a rad. Pretty much zero static pressure. If you put them on, it will just be for show. If you pair them with faster fans, they will likely impede the air flow more than help it.


----------



## Gyrael

I forgot to ask, did Devious Dog ever post a how-to for removing the drive cage?


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I forgot to ask, did Devious Dog ever post a how-to for removing the drive cage?


He never did but I have done the mod. You need to take off the actual front plastic piece, then you need a drill but about the same size as the rivets and take out all the rivets along the top and the front of the case. Once the rivets are removed the cage will come right off. If you ever need to put the drive bay back in it would be very simple with a rivet gun or a nut and bolt.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Personally, I think slim fans are just a waste of money on a rad. Pretty much zero static pressure. If you put them on, it will just be for show. If you pair them with faster fans, they will likely impede the air flow more than help it.


I absolutely agree. That's why when I attempted mine, I had the slim fans pushing/pulling each other and the regular sized pushing/pulling each other.
Check out my initial pics here
http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/8180#post_19146233


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> He never did but I have done the mod. You need to take off the actual front plastic piece, then you need a drill but about the same size as the rivets and take out all the rivets along the top and the front of the case. Once the rivets are removed the cage will come right off. If you ever need to put the drive bay back in it would be very simple with a rivet gun or a nut and bolt.


I never did one as I thought it was too straight forward. Car17 is correct, just the rivets on the front of the case aswell as a couple on the mainboard tray where the drive cage is, this should take you only about 15 minutes with a 1/8 drill bit and a drill. The good thing about this mod is you can always put it back with a rivet gun.

I no longer have a factory front or mainboard tray, Car17 might be able to assist you further.







.


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey Guys,
*MAY I JOIN THE CLUB?*
Theres some BADASS builds on here, i hope mine doesn't disappoint..








Bear in mind this is my first build..








Tell me what you guys think..
+this is my setup


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> He never did but I have done the mod. You need to take off the actual front plastic piece, then you need a drill but about the same size as the rivets and take out all the rivets along the top and the front of the case. Once the rivets are removed the cage will come right off. If you ever need to put the drive bay back in it would be very simple with a rivet gun or a nut and bolt.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I never did one as I thought it was too straight forward. Car17 is correct, just the rivets on the front of the case aswell as a couple on the mainboard tray where the drive cage is, this should take you only about 15 minutes with a 1/8 drill bit and a drill. The good thing about this mod is you can always put it back with a rivet gun.
> 
> I no longer have a factory front or mainboard tray, Car17 might be able to assist you further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you! That sounds easy enough. I'll be doing this mod as soon as I figure out how to hook up my bluray drive externally.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Hy guys

I am looking at cutting the grid at the front 200 and between H100.
I was wondering how much additional airflow you get? I can imagine it's a fair bit quieter but is it with cutting the case up?

SeNt FrOm My DoOmSdAy DeViCe FrOm InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd LaIr


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> *MAY I JOIN THE CLUB?*
> Theres some BADASS builds on here, i hope mine doesn't disappoint..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear in mind this is my first build..


whats the name or model of those bitfenix?


----------



## Sakura Siri

Bitfenix Spectre PRO


----------



## Vendari

It's worth it. Im using the two 200mm stock fans and they cool the case quite adequately for me. Im buying the bitfenix pro 200mm when they are available in my country but as for now, the stock fans actually do good... for me at least


----------



## kcamrn

Could use a little help here, I'm new.

Just bought a 600t and an h100, and I removed the top 200mm fan and plan on mounting it to the mesh side panel with zip ties.

Before I actually mount it on, should it be an exhaust or an intake?

Front 200mm is intake.
Top 2 120mm fans are exhaust
Back 120 is exhaust.

I have an Evga 660ti FTW Signature 2 card with dual fans. I don't really understand the airflow from graphics cards, which is why I don't know if I need to suck air off the card or blow cold air onto it. Any help would be much appreciated.

I also have 2 more 200mm fans and another 120mm. Are there any other creative places I could mount the fans to make my rig even colder?


----------



## Devious Dog

Just a quick update on my build, not the finished product as I am still waiting on some pieces so I can clean up my piping. I never would have known it to be so hard to find 0.5mm flat steal in NSW, Australia.. as soon as I find a supplier I will flip/invert my mainboard tray and re-do the back panel but for now this is how it is going to look... Well kind of, will post a pic once I have straightened my pipes (the one at the back) and put red coolant through it.. Yes I know my GPU is no in the photo but I did not want to risk the chance of water on it.. Sill doing pre-treatment of the tubing.

Anyway this is what my 600T looks like for now.







very happy with the outcome so far, Lots more to do though











Update: I will be putting a waterblock on my GTX690, just waiting for Bitspower to pull their finger out so I can special order a VG-NGTX690 Acrylic Top should look rather sweet with that clear acrylic top.








So far have been told that it could be up to 6-8 wks.. yet again BP are dragging their feet, they must be waiting for the release of the GTX7xx LOL


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Anyway this is what my 600T looks like for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very happy with the outcome so far, Lots more to do though












That looks completely bonkers... In a really great way. I love the look of the 200mm fans just taking up all the space. Makes the mobo looks so cozied up.

Great job









P.S. It really is gonna be interesting to see how you pull off getting the panels on that thing, can't wait to see how this rig turns out!


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just a quick update on my build, not the finished product as I am still waiting on some pieces so I can clean up my piping. I never would have known it to be so hard to find 0.5mm flat steal in NSW, Australia.. as soon as I find a supplier I will flip/invert my mainboard tray and re-do the back panel but for now this is how it is going to look... Well kind of, will post a pic once I have straightened my pipes (the one at the back) and put red coolant through it.. Yes I know my GPU is no in the photo but I did not want to risk the chance of water on it.. Sill doing pre-treatment of the tubing.
> 
> Anyway this is what my 600T looks like for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very happy with the outcome so far, Lots more to do though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: I will be putting a waterblock on my GTX690, just waiting for Bitspower to pull their finger out so I can special order a VG-NGTX690 Acrylic Top should look rather sweet with that clear acrylic top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far have been told that it could be up to 6-8 wks.. yet again BP are dragging their feet, they must be waiting for the release of the GTX7xx LOL


YES, YES, YES! you my friend are doing a terrific job with this case! cant wait to see how it turns out








any build log available as for now?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Could use a little help here, I'm new.
> 
> Just bought a 600t and an h100, and I removed the top 200mm fan and plan on mounting it to the mesh side panel with zip ties.
> 
> Before I actually mount it on, should it be an exhaust or an intake?
> 
> Front 200mm is intake.
> Top 2 120mm fans are exhaust
> Back 120 is exhaust.
> 
> I have an Evga 660ti FTW Signature 2 card with dual fans. I don't really understand the airflow from graphics cards, which is why I don't know if I need to suck air off the card or blow cold air onto it. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> I also have 2 more 200mm fans and another 120mm. Are there any other creative places I could mount the fans to make my rig even colder?


I would make it intake to blow cool air on your video card(s). You might want to think about a dust filter though:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14346/ffi-88/DEMCiflex_Corsair_600T_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_4_Piece.html


----------



## Vendari

@ kcamrn
Well, in my opinion you wanna exhaust the fans on your rad and also have the rear 120mm exhaust. just concentrate on getting enough air into your case which your rad fans and rear fan expel out of your case. So, I'd say you were right from the beginning. Just keep in mind that spot cooling your graphics card with an internal 120mm fan or similar will improve your temps. You can also use the mesh side window if you don't want to mount fans inside your case. That will displace the hot air that the card blows into the case ( i'm assuming dual fans aren't blower types ) and the exhaust fans will do the trick. probably get a strong front fan as well. But that's coming from my experience with my setup so it might not all apply to you.








a very rough example


----------



## kcamrn

@Mergatroid
@Vendari

I really appreciate the help!


----------



## xDutchie

This is my first build and i absolutely love my 600t got a 3570k, ASUS GTX 660, Asrock Z77 extreme 4, Corsair H60 all doing really well.

I also added some new components to my PC today and sprayed some of my case components white as well the HDD cage and Pci-e covers and waiting on a White ATX extension and another GTX660 which will come in the next week or so. The LEDs look bright as hell in these pics but its quite subtle in person.

Components i added:

NZXT FS-200 LED Rifle Bearing Fan Blue

BitFenix Alchemy Connect 60cm Blue LED Strip

BitFenix Spectre White 120mm PWM Non-LED Fan

BitFenix Recon Fan and LED Controller White

_Nothing good to say about this product terrible all round but will leave in for looks but nothing else_


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Could use a little help here, I'm new.
> 
> Just bought a 600t and an h100, and I removed the top 200mm fan and plan on mounting it to the mesh side panel with zip ties.
> 
> Before I actually mount it on, should it be an exhaust or an intake?
> 
> Front 200mm is intake.
> Top 2 120mm fans are exhaust
> Back 120 is exhaust.
> 
> I have an Evga 660ti FTW Signature 2 card with dual fans. I don't really understand the airflow from graphics cards, which is why I don't know if I need to suck air off the card or blow cold air onto it. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> I also have 2 more 200mm fans and another 120mm. Are there any other creative places I could mount the fans to make my rig even colder?


Since you already have plenty of exhaust, you should make it intake.

Also, if you don't use the 5.25" drive cage, you can remove it and mount another 200mm on the front. Look at the previous page for Car17 and Devious Dog's explanation on how to do it. Really simple.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just a quick update on my build, not the finished product as I am still waiting on some pieces so I can clean up my piping. I never would have known it to be so hard to find 0.5mm flat steal in NSW, Australia.. as soon as I find a supplier I will flip/invert my mainboard tray and re-do the back panel but for now this is how it is going to look... Well kind of, will post a pic once I have straightened my pipes (the one at the back) and put red coolant through it.. Yes I know my GPU is no in the photo but I did not want to risk the chance of water on it.. Sill doing pre-treatment of the tubing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway this is what my 600T looks like for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very happy with the outcome so far, Lots more to do though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: I will be putting a waterblock on my GTX690, just waiting for Bitspower to pull their finger out so I can special order a VG-NGTX690 Acrylic Top should look rather sweet with that clear acrylic top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far have been told that it could be up to 6-8 wks.. yet again BP are dragging their feet, they must be waiting for the release of the GTX7xx LOL


Looking great, man. Can't wait to see it inverted.


----------



## Recr3ational

Wow your guys builds make mine look like crap haha, good work


----------



## Krullmeister

Here's some updates on my rig. Nothing massively different since the last post but got my 16gb 2400mhz Kingston Beast RAMs, my FC9 fan controller and my belowed Xonar Essence STX.







I'm most likely just gonna swap the white LED fan I have in the front to a black one I bought a few days ago, haven't really decided yet as it is gonna be quite dark in the case. However, the red LED's on the h100i and the mobo aswell as the fan controller looks absolutely amazing in the dark. The black Beasts fit in very nicely in the overall black and red theme I think. So the question for me is, do I want to light up the case any more or should I stay with the more subtle approach. I'll have to try out a few configurations and just see what I end up with!









Also the pics really don't do the rig justice, it looks absolutely terrific when it's dark.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xDutchie*
> 
> BitFenix Recon Fan and LED Controller White
> 
> _Nothing good to say about this product terrible all round but will leave in for looks but nothing else_


Where did u bought this? the white version?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xDutchie*
> 
> This is my first build and i absolutely love my 600t got a 3570k, ASUS GTX 660, Asrock Z77 extreme 4, Corsair H60 all doing really well.
> 
> I also added some new components to my PC today and sprayed some of my case components white as well the HDD cage and Pci-e covers and waiting on a White ATX extension and another GTX660 which will come in the next week or so. The LEDs look bright as hell in these pics but its quite subtle in person.
> 
> Components i added:
> 
> NZXT FS-200 LED Rifle Bearing Fan Blue
> 
> BitFenix Alchemy Connect 60cm Blue LED Strip
> 
> BitFenix Spectre White 120mm PWM Non-LED Fan
> 
> BitFenix Recon Fan and LED Controller White
> 
> _Nothing good to say about this product terrible all round but will leave in for looks but nothing else_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job on the paint. Out of curiosity, what don't you like about the BitFenix Recon Fan and LED Controller?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Here's some updates on my rig. Nothing massively different since the last post but got my 16gb 2400mhz Kingston Beast RAMs, my FC9 fan controller and my belowed Xonar Essence STX.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm most likely just gonna swap the white LED fan I have in the front to a black one I bought a few days ago, haven't really decided yet as it is gonna be quite dark in the case. However, the red LED's on the h100i and the mobo aswell as the fan controller looks absolutely amazing in the dark. The black Beasts fit in very nicely in the overall black and red theme I think. So the question for me is, do I want to light up the case any more or should I stay with the more subtle approach. I'll have to try out a few configurations and just see what I end up with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the pics really don't do the rig justice, it looks absolutely terrific when it's dark.


Like the fan controller. Looks pretty different.


----------



## Vendari

@Krullmeister
Depends on you if you wanna light up your case or not. It'll look good either way. I myself am sporting the Black/Red/Silver look. I even replaced the LEDs on my stock fans and got a Deep Cool 120mm red led fan. My advise is that you go for LED lighting instead of cold cathodes. Although not as bright as the other builds, i consider my rig quite bright despite the red leds ( white is much more glarey to me ). But I keep my case on the lower level of my desk so when im on the PC it doesnt shine directly in my eyes.

But if i angle my veiw, i can appreciate the lights and the components inside. My take is, use fans with red LEDs and maybe use LED strips. but that would make it very bright. Placing a red LED fan on top of the drive cage next to your graphics card might be good for you. it'll light up your case a bit more evenly and it'll provide your GPU with spot cooling when you turn down your front intake.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Here's some updates on my rig. Nothing massively different since the last post but got my 16gb 2400mhz Kingston Beast RAMs, my FC9 fan controller and my belowed Xonar Essence STX.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm most likely just gonna swap the white LED fan I have in the front to a black one I bought a few days ago, haven't really decided yet as it is gonna be quite dark in the case. However, the red LED's on the h100i and the mobo aswell as the fan controller looks absolutely amazing in the dark. The black Beasts fit in very nicely in the overall black and red theme I think. So the question for me is, do I want to light up the case any more or should I stay with the more subtle approach. I'll have to try out a few configurations and just see what I end up with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the pics really don't do the rig justice, it looks absolutely terrific when it's dark.


As for the brightness from the LEDs in your fans, this is one of the reason's I went with the BitFenix Spectre Pro model, as they have added an external jumper which you can disable the LEDs on your fan. Its a rather nice option, this way if you find your LEDs way too bright you can just turn them off.. most other fans do not have this option.. Additionally you can use the BitFenix Fan and Light controller with these fans.


----------



## Krullmeister

Thanks for the imput guys, still not sure how I will proceed but I have a few ideas not what I want to try out. Will have to pick up a smaller LED strip and just try out some minor lighting mods with it.

If i can get a hold of a quiet red LED fan I'll pick that up as well to try spot cooling my gpu, but seems to be hard to get a hold of those kinds of fans here in Sweden. Am quite tempted at the Silverstone Air Penetrator ones but we will see!


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> If i can get a hold of a quiet red LED fan I'll pick that up as well to try spot cooling my gpu, but seems to be hard to get a hold of those kinds of fans here in Sweden.


For a quite fan with red LEDs i can recommend the bitfenix spectre pros. i have 2 of them, one 120mm and a 200mm. they are really quite and move a decent amount of air. also they give the case a little more lighting. and if you want to you can simply disable the LEDs (Devious Dog already mentioned it)

Could also add some pictures if you want to, even if the lighting is really diffrent in the pictures


----------



## Recr3ational

Bitfenix pros are awesome, if you see my build I have 5 of them and they're virtually silent


----------



## Krullmeister

I am looking at the Bitfenix pros, but there is something about the design that I don't quite like for some reason. BUT they are dirt cheap so I might just pick one or two up and play aronud with them to see if I like them.

But @Killeg please post some pics, I haven't seen a lot of the red ones and I'm still trying to figure out if it's right for me!


----------



## Gyrael

I really like the Bitfenix fans. Honestly, I think they're the best looking fans after the Corsair ones.

The other day I got my Spectre Pro (white LED), a twin pack of AFs and one of SPs. I'll be going home this weekend to put it all together.


----------



## Recr3ational

they're lush fans, i don't know how good they are compare to the AFs and SPs...


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I really like the Bitfenix fans. Honestly, I think they're the best looking fans after the Corsair ones.
> 
> The other day I got my Spectre Pro (white LED), a twin pack of AFs and one of SPs. I'll be going home this weekend to put it all together.


The corsair white leds seem like they're a unique shade of white. Almost like a warm white that leans into almost a very light purple. Do your Spectres match the shade of the Corsair leds?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> The corsair white leds seem like they're a unique shade of white. Almost like a warm white that leans into almost a very light purple. Do your Spectres match the shade of the Corsair leds?


I don't know. I'm not home, but as I said I'm going back this weekend. I haven't even see my case yet. I've been abroad for a month. I'll let you know though. I'll be posting pictures too.


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I don't know. I'm not home, but as I said I'm going back this weekend. I haven't even see my case yet. I've been abroad for a month. I'll let you know though. I'll be posting pictures too.


Much appreciated. I've seen some people's cases and the white LEDs just don't match sometimes. It's a minor thing obviously, but I just really like the shade of white of the Corsair LEDs.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> The corsair white leds seem like they're a unique shade of white. Almost like a warm white that leans into almost a very light purple. Do your Spectres match the shade of the Corsair leds?


I had the corsair LED + Bitfenix in the same case, you cant really tell the differences, well i couldnt anyway


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Much appreciated. I've seen some people's cases and the white LEDs just don't match sometimes. It's a minor thing obviously, but I just really like the shade of white of the Corsair LEDs.


Yeah, I've heard they have a special hue to them. I did want the paler white tone that the Bitfenix are supposed to have, though, as to make it match with the white of the case. That was the idea I had.

That reminds me; has anyone ever set up their top fans with the frontmost one as intake and the backmost one as exhaust? I say this because this way there would be cool air flowing into the intake of a HSF, and the hot air being exhausted from it would be going out through the top. However, it also seems like the top intake would be sucking in hot air from the exhaust right next to it.


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I had the corsair LED + Bitfenix in the same case, you cant really tell the differences, well i couldnt anyway


Good to know. I'm debating on what kind of lighting I want to put in my case, and it seems like that NZXT LED rope is pretty popular.

It's tough if you have a H100 because you lose the light source from above the case from the 200mm led fan... I'm trying to brainstorm a way to remedy this without having to push/pull with two 120mm white led fans.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Good to know. I'm debating on what kind of lighting I want to put in my case, and it seems like that NZXT LED rope is pretty popular.
> 
> It's tough if you have a H100 because you lose the light source from above the case from the 200mm led fan... I'm trying to brainstorm a way to remedy this without having to push/pull with two 120mm white led fans.


The NZXT and the Corsiar white LEDs Match perfect. I have the White LED rope in my case and it lights up everything perfect.


----------



## Devious Dog

Car17, I see you have updated your pic with your 400 Rad and the completed water loop.. Looking rather sweet







, we need to get a few more people to shove a 400 in the front as its easy as. I decided to change both my top and front as exhaust, what did you decide in the end.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Car17, I see you have updated your pic with your 400 Rad and the completed water loop.. Looking rather sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , we need to get a few more people to shove a 400 in the front as its easy as. I decided to change both my top and front as exhaust, what did you decide in the end.


Dude, so I have completed my loop, no pics yet though. SO I bought the wrong rad...... I bought the XSPC cross flow which has a res on BOTH sides. So needless to say it was too long but with some modding of the top and whatever else I will need to do to the top mesh it will work just fine. Ill get pics tonight and post them on here.


----------



## Car17

BTW, with my 400mm & 360mm Radiators on Prime for 15min the max temp never went above 24.5c. I think that's good, right? With Ambient at 22c


----------



## njwarhead

First off sorry if this was posted already in this thread I looked and could not find it. I just picked up a 600T in white and wanted to know where I could get a adapter to hook up the usb 3.0 form the case to my mob.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njwarhead*
> 
> First off sorry if this was posted already in this thread I looked and could not find it. I just picked up a 600T in white and wanted to know where I could get a adapter to hook up the usb 3.0 form the case to my mob.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007PODI1W/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

There are a few more on Amazon, including a Silverstone one. I picked this one because it had good reviews and it looked solid (it is).


----------



## Krullmeister

Vendari got me thinking about spot cooling my GPU but i'm not sure which setup would give the best performance.





I'm not sure if the second version is at a too aggressive angle to do any good.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Vendari got me thinking about spot cooling my GPU but i'm not sure which setup would give the best performance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the second version is at a too aggressive angle to do any good.


I'd try the first one, but you could always try both. How are you gonna set that up, by the way? I want to do something like that.


----------



## Krullmeister

Yea that's what I was thinking too, just wanted to do some theoretic planning before I bought them. Will try out all various combinations I can think of when I get the fan but that will most likely be on Monday. Stupid post office that don't send **** over the weekend ):

I'm not really sure but I've seen some people use twisty ties or similar things: If anyone has any tips I wouldn't mind


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> But @Killeg please post some pics, I haven't seen a lot of the red ones and I'm still trying to figure out if it's right for me!


Here are two pictures, i know they're really ****ty quality but i can't find my camera -.- MOBILE PICS FTW








hope you still get an impression ^^


----------



## killbom

Hello!

I have this case, but i find the fitting of the plastic panels rather bad. Does anyone experience the same problem? It feels as if the panels are supposed to overlap or something!


----------



## njwarhead

Gyrael thanks for the link I will have to pick one up.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Here are two pictures, i know they're really ****ty quality but i can't find my camera -.- MOBILE PICS FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you still get an impression ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks mate, it looks pretty nice actually. I was skeptic about the red inner plastic frame thingy but it isn't that apparent when it's lit up.

I did actually order two just half an hour ago. Think that it will look pretty nice as a spot cooling setup. I'm trying to get a hold of some short LED strips to try out a few things but the store was out of the red ones so will have to wait a while longer for those









Planning on using them between the front fan and the fan filter to light up the front but not the actual fan. My friend did it and it gave a really cool effect. So hopefully it turns out good in my rig too!


----------



## jjtoutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killbom*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have this case, but i find the fitting of the plastic panels rather bad. Does anyone experience the same problem? It feels as if the panels are supposed to overlap or something!
> 
> [/quo
> 
> Yours looks the exact same as mine. The plastic just won't move any further in.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Vendari got me thinking about spot cooling my GPU but i'm not sure which setup would give the best performance.
> 
> I'm not sure if the second version is at a too aggressive angle to do any good.


*Do what i did, just use some cable ties... EASY*


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Vendari got me thinking about spot cooling my GPU but i'm not sure which setup would give the best performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the first one, works great for me .


----------



## kcamrn

Might be a stupid question, but I'm seeing pictures of people's H100's that have the tubes to the left (toward the 120mm) and some to the right (towards drive bays).

Is it just preference of which way the tubes hang or does that effect performance?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Its just a personal preference thing.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> BTW, with my 400mm & 360mm Radiators on Prime for 15min the max temp never went above 24.5c. I think that's good, right? With Ambient at 22c


Wow, I wish I had those temps. I just got my system up and running very late last night but it is really not happy with the previous windows 7 install with RIVE drivers and that, so I will need to rebuild my system again tonight with another clean build and RIVG drivers.







total waste of time.

From memory last night I was getting 56'c on my CPU using Swiftech MCP655-PWM 12v Water Pump Module - PWM Enabled, with both pumps at 4000+rpm. These pumps are rather sweet that they are PWM so they crank up as your temp rises and they are SUPER quite. But I was runing the intel burn app on Extreme, after an hour it just stayed put at 56,c but I will get more precise temps over the weekend with ambient temp . Here's an up date on my 600, really bad photos from my phone but will pull out the big camera this weekend and start a build log. The plumbing looks much better now.


----------



## Gyrael

Looks really great. I love what you're doing.


----------



## seng

My first build - I apologize for the random white led strip placement.

Specs;

i5 3570K @4.6Ghz OC'ed
Corsair H100i
Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM 8GB 1866mhz 4gbx2
Asus Maximus Formula w/o thunderbolt
Asus DCU II 670 OC 2GB
Corsair AX850W
Seagate 1TB 7200rpm
LiteON DVD drive

Corsair AX braided cables, RED
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm RED led rear fan
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm RED led front intake
2 Corsair 120mm SP quiet edition top pulling (same performance as push) - went pull to avoid dusts


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seng*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first build - I apologize for the random white led strip placement.
> 
> Specs;
> 
> i5 3570K @4.6Ghz OC'ed
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM 8GB 1866mhz 4gbx2
> Asus Maximus Formula w/o thunderbolt
> Asus DCU II 670 OC 2GB
> Corsair AX850W
> Seagate 1TB 7200rpm
> LiteON DVD drive
> 
> Corsair AX braided cables, RED
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm RED led rear fan
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm RED led front intake
> 2 Corsair 120mm SP quiet edition top pulling (same performance as push) - went pull to avoid dusts


Looking good, very clean








Love the Red and black theme







but then I am abit partial to that


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

I am considering getting a pair of BitFenix SP 200mm for my 600t, they seem like decent fans!








i have only one concern though, I've drilled holes for mounting my two Cooler Master Mega Flow fans in front of the case. Basically, what i would like to know is: Does the mounting holes for the Cooler Master fans allign with the holes in the SP, or do i have to drill new holes?



These are the holes i use for my bot fan, and i use the other holes for my top fan. lol

Any replies are much appreciated







)


----------



## Random_Sheep

The Bitfenix 200's come with numerous mounting holes and they actually fit the original mounts. So just check it our. Shouldn't have to drill, i think.

SeNt FrOm My DoOmSdAy DeViCe FrOm InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd LaIr


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> The Bitfenix 200's come with numerous mounting holes and they actually fit the original mounts. So just check it our. Shouldn't have to drill, i think.
> 
> SeNt FrOm My DoOmSdAy DeViCe FrOm InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd LaIr


Thank you! I sure hope they will fit







unless anybody tells me they don't i will probably have them by the end of the week.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Thank you! I sure hope they will fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless anybody tells me they don't i will probably have them by the end of the week.


I got my Spectre Pro 200mm 2 weeks ago. Easiest install for the front of the case. Each mounting spot has 3 options for where to put the screw. You should have no problems at all!


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I got my Spectre Pro 200mm 2 weeks ago. Easiest install for the front of the case. Each mounting spot has 3 options for where to put the screw. You should have no problems at all!


Is it feasible to mount a Specter Pro 230mm at front? I am planning on using one paired with a Phobya Extreme 200mm Rad but I can't figure out if its going to work.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I got my Spectre Pro 200mm 2 weeks ago. Easiest install for the front of the case. Each mounting spot has 3 options for where to put the screw. You should have no problems at all!


di u try to put that fan on the top? those it fit in the top with no issue?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, I've heard they have a special hue to them. I did want the paler white tone that the Bitfenix are supposed to have, though, as to make it match with the white of the case. That was the idea I had.
> 
> That reminds me; has anyone ever set up their top fans with the frontmost one as intake and the backmost one as exhaust? I say this because this way there would be cool air flowing into the intake of a HSF, and the hot air being exhausted from it would be going out through the top. However, it also seems like the top intake would be sucking in hot air from the exhaust right next to it.


Sound reasoning. One could always mod a set of louvers to direct the exhaust toward the back of the case, but it would likely look icky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Good to know. I'm debating on what kind of lighting I want to put in my case, and it seems like that NZXT LED rope is pretty popular.
> 
> It's tough if you have a H100 because you lose the light source from above the case from the 200mm led fan... I'm trying to brainstorm a way to remedy this without having to push/pull with two 120mm white led fans.


There is an option, but is requires a case hack. If you cut a hole in the top (or remove the excess top mesh) then you can mount the rad in the top fan compartment, and put the fans inside the case. The block and hoses would go through the hole to the cpu. I'm sure you can find some nice 3-pin 120mm fans with white LEDs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Vendari got me thinking about spot cooling my GPU but i'm not sure which setup would give the best performance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the second version is at a too aggressive angle to do any good.


I got almost a 5c drop (5 on top card and 4 on bottom card) in card temps after I installed a fan like this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Wow, I wish I had those temps. I just got my system up and running very late last night but it is really not happy with the previous windows 7 install with RIVE drivers and that, so I will need to rebuild my system again tonight with another clean build and RIVG drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> total waste of time.
> 
> From memory last night I was getting 56'c on my CPU using Swiftech MCP655-PWM 12v Water Pump Module - PWM Enabled, with both pumps at 4000+rpm. These pumps are rather sweet that they are PWM so they crank up as your temp rises and they are SUPER quite. But I was runing the intel burn app on Extreme, after an hour it just stayed put at 56,c but I will get more precise temps over the weekend with ambient temp . Here's an up date on my 600, really bad photos from my phone but will pull out the big camera this weekend and start a build log. The plumbing looks much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> I am considering getting a pair of BitFenix SP 200mm for my 600t, they seem like decent fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have only one concern though, I've drilled holes for mounting my two Cooler Master Mega Flow fans in front of the case. Basically, what i would like to know is: Does the mounting holes for the Cooler Master fans allign with the holes in the SP, or do i have to drill new holes?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the holes i use for my bot fan, and i use the other holes for my top fan. lol
> 
> Any replies are much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Note that the Spectre Pro fan will fit in the top of the 600T, but apparently it's hard to do and it doesn't fit very well:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/6730#post_17549799


----------



## hakz

^ how did you install those mid fans above the hdd tray?


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I got almost a 5c drop (5 on top card and 4 on bottom card) in card temps after I installed a fan like this:


Is it better than having two fans on the bottom of the side panel (for those of us that have a mesh side panel)?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I got almost a 5c drop (5 on top card and 4 on bottom card) in card temps after I installed a fan like this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/6730#post_17549799


sounds quite good, getting my fans on monday so will definitively try it out!

Extra airflow never hurts









Also, I see you got a fan on the bottom, how much does that help?

I can't help but feel that it just isn't enough space between the table and the floor of the case for it to do get a lot of air from it.


----------



## Jinholic

I've looked around a bit but couldn't find any pics or posts about it. My plan is to use the Corsair SP fans with the H100 up top and using the AF 120mm fans for the back and front but I don't know if there is room in front where the 200mm sits. If anyone has tried I'd like to know.


----------



## Banananman

I've mounted two 120mm Fans in the front and bolted them straight through the Front Mesh. I was only able to use the two bottom screws on the top fan and the two top screws on the bottom fan, but they still sit very good there. Maybe I will post a few pictures later







But there is definitely enaugh room for two 120mm fans in the front and I'm pretty sure that you will see how you can mount them throug the mesh by using two screws on each fan.








Sorry for my bad english BTW


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> ^ how did you install those mid fans above the hdd tray?


Cable ties.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Is it better than having two fans on the bottom of the side panel (for those of us that have a mesh side panel)?


I can't say as I have never tried it, but as a guess I would expect it would be better using the fans on the side mesh. I didn't because I preferred to use the window instead of the mesh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> sounds quite good, getting my fans on monday so will definitively try it out!
> 
> Extra airflow never hurts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I see you got a fan on the bottom, how much does that help?
> 
> I can't help but feel that it just isn't enough space between the table and the floor of the case for it to do get a lot of air from it.


Doh! You're quite right. I made an error. The two fans combined gave me the 5c drop in temps. Either fan by itself gives me a couple of degrees.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> I've looked around a bit but couldn't find any pics or posts about it. My plan is to use the Corsair SP fans with the H100 up top and using the AF 120mm fans for the back and front but I don't know if there is room in front where the 200mm sits. If anyone has tried I'd like to know.


Putting Corsair SP 120 slients up top, and a AF 120 slient on the back with a H100 is very common, as I have seen it in an offical Corsair video. Almost 99.9999999% sure if you troll through this forum you will have a direct link to it. They are a good combination, and your machine will be wisper quite and I had a stable 4.7 overclock on my 3930K


----------



## Jinholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Putting Corsair SP 120 slients up top, and a AF 120 slient on the back with a H100 is very common, as I have seen it in an offical Corsair video. Almost 99.9999999% sure if you troll through this forum you will have a direct link to it. They are a good combination, and your machine will be wisper quite and I had a stable 4.7 overclock on my 3930K


Yeah that part is rather clear, what I want to do though is take out the stock 200mm fan in front and try using 2 AF 120mm instead *if* there is room to do so. Main reason is ocd over having 1 fan not being the same as the rest. Also why the hell do so many of Corsair's cases come with front 200mm but they don't seem to make any in their AF or SP line up.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Doh! You're quite right. I made an error. The two fans combined gave me the 5c drop in temps. Either fan by itself gives me a couple of degrees.


Haha, no worries I'm probably gonna stick another intake fan in the 5,25" so that might help too.

And it's not like my idle or load temps are terrible either


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> Also why the hell do so many of Corsair's cases come with front 200mm but they don't seem to make any in their AF or SP line up.


Right? I also wish they had LEDs you could turn on and off. Their fans are so pretty!


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I can't say as I have never tried it, but as a guess I would expect it would be better using the fans on the side mesh. I didn't because I preferred to use the window instead of the mesh.


I plan on buying a window and cutting two holes in the bottom for fans so I have the best of both worlds and also maintain positive pressure in my case.


----------



## Banananman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> Yeah that part is rather clear, what I want to do though is take out the stock 200mm fan in front and try using 2 AF 120mm instead *if* there is room to do so. Main reason is ocd over having 1 fan not being the same as the rest. Also why the hell do so many of Corsair's cases come with front 200mm but they don't seem to make any in their AF or SP line up.


You CAN use two 120mm Fans in the front. There is enaugh room for it and you can mount them straight trough the mesh with two screws on each fan


----------



## matt406regal




----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt406regal*


What the hell is that in your USB 3.0 port?

Is it some kind of flashdrive or a lightbulb?


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> What the hell is that in your USB 3.0 port?
> 
> Is it some kind of flashdrive or a lightbulb?


lololol


----------



## kcamrn

I really hope they come out with a line of white LED fans. I absolutely love the shade of white in their 200mm fans.


----------



## okar19




----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> Dude, so I have completed my loop, no pics yet though. SO I bought the wrong rad...... I bought the XSPC cross flow which has a res on BOTH sides. So needless to say it was too long but with some modding of the top and whatever else I will need to do to the top mesh it will work just fine. Ill get pics tonight and post them on here.


Why are there no pics yet!?







super exited for this!


----------



## Car17

Phobya 400mm Rad
XSPC 360 Rad Uptop
Love the Aero Shark fans!!!
Custom Cut Side Panel
Res is located in the back between the Mobo tray and the Outer side Panel.


----------



## Car17

I'm more then happy to answer any questions you guys have! Especially about my tubing config haha!!!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> I'm more then happy to answer any questions you guys have! Especially about my tubing config haha!!!


I think you should do a build log Car17, I should have done one for my 400 Rad in the front but got carried away putting both in .. one in the front and one up top.. over excited.









I think everyone should just dump the HDD drive cage and slap a 400 rad in the front.. By far the easiest mod and we have proven that this radiator fits in like it was made for the case.









Fantastic work, and sexy case..







Big cheers on what you have put together.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phobya 400mm Rad
> XSPC 360 Rad Uptop
> Love the Aero Shark fans!!!
> Custom Cut Side Panel
> Res is located in the back between the Mobo tray and the Outer side Panel.


Can I ask what monitors you are using? They look beautiful in the pictures.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can I ask what monitors you are using? They look beautiful in the pictures.


U2212Hm dell 21.5 3500x1920


----------



## hakz

beautiful setup you have there sir!


----------



## Gyrael

So, here's my stuff so far.













As you can see I'm plagued by my old ass power supply's rainbow cables. It also gave me a headache earlier because I opened it up to dust it off since it was caked with it, and after I put it back and had my computer all set up, the fan wouldn't start. After a while it started scraping pretty hard against something, so I had to get in there. Spent like 2 hours trying to fix it. One of the screws got stuck in the frame. I had to cut off the corresponding corner of the fan grill at that point. I kept trying to set the fan back up with the grill, but it would not start/make scraping noises. After a long time of failed tries, I ended up having to do without the grill and just kinda wiggled the now unscrewed fan around until it made the least noise possible. Now I have a slight rattling noise constantly. I already had that problem before, but the noise would go away after a couple minutes as the fan revved up or something.

So now I have an old, beat up power supply. Guess now I really need a new one now. I was looking to get an EVGA one since they already have some red cables. Any opinions on those?

Also, as you can see I set up an AF fan to spot cool my GPU like we were talking about a couple pages back. It works really well! My 660 Ti idles at about 35C and I haven't seen it go over 60C yet. I really wish there was a neater way to do it though.

The 600T is also quieter than I expected. And I would consider it to be on the quiet side by my standards.

So my next steps are to get a new PS and some red sleeved cables if necessary, and to remove the drive cage and get another 200mm Bitfenix SP to put up there as intake. With that setup I would also switch out the top stock corsair one (which is intake right now) for my two 120mm Corsair SPs as exhaust (although I think I might just put a single one up there to exhaust over the backside of my V6 GT.

Also, I have two 120mm Silverstone filters on top. Anyone know of something that isn't Demciflex (I wouldn't wanna interfere with the aesthetic of the case) that might cover that area better? Obviously mine don't cover it all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Much appreciated. I've seen some people's cases and the white LEDs just don't match sometimes. It's a minor thing obviously, but I just really like the shade of white of the Corsair LEDs.


So yeah, the Bitfenix definitely has a paler hue. I like both though, and I said I wanted the paler one to match the rest of the case more. I really like how it lights up the front panel. I know what you're saying though, the shade of the Corsair ones is really pleasant.

Also, don't be fooled by the pictures; they make white the lights look kinda blue, but they're not.

@Car17

Awesome setup. How much are you guys paying for those big radiators?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> @Car17
> 
> Awesome setup. How much are you guys paying for those big radiators?


I beleive Car17 got his form http://www.performance-pcs.com for around 95 buck and I got mine from http://www.frozencpu.com for $105. When I looked on performance-pcs.com they did not have it listed so you might want to email them. I did get a 5.1% discount from Frozen but performance will undercut frozen.

I would go with performance-pc.com, but just confirm with Car17 where he got his from..







They are trully awesome radiator but hard to get now for some reason.. always out of stock. Good hunting though


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I beleive Car17 got his form http://www.performance-pcs.com for around 95 buck and I got mine from http://www.frozencpu.com for $105. When I looked on performance-pcs.com they did not have it listed so you might want to email them. I did get a 5.1% discount from Frozen but performance will undercut frozen.
> 
> I would go with performance-pc.com, but just confirm with Car17 where he got his from..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are trully awesome radiator but hard to get now for some reason.. always out of stock. Good hunting though


Thanks. That's nice, I thought they'd be more expensive. I don't see myself going WC in the near future but one day I might get a 400mm like that.


----------



## kanaks

Do we have any photos of 230mm Bitfenix fan on 200mm Rad?? I couldn't find any at the recent posts :-(


----------



## Banananman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I think you should do a build log Car17, I should have done one for my 400 Rad in the front but got carried away putting both in .. one in the front and one up top.. over excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone should just dump the HDD drive cage and slap a 400 rad in the front.. By far the easiest mod and we have proven that this radiator fits in like it was made for the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic work, and sexy case..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big cheers on what you have put together.


Hi








I agree that a 400*200*30mm rad in the front is a great idea, but if you slap a 140*280*55mm rad in the front, you lose only very little cubic rad-space in the front of the case compared to the 400 and you can still use the upper three optical bays. I think, that is what I will do to my case in the future


----------



## TheDon83

My Pride and joy:







Ive taken it apart now since the hardware will be used in another build. Still have the case sitting tidy in its box for another mod


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*


MANY DUST in front and top mesh panels








visible grey halos


----------



## matt406regal

my own side mount 200mm project started [


----------



## Lobsterman

Please add me



Bit of a ghetto mod around the window, I like the effect though and when the side panel is on you can't see any of the wires











Just done a teardown/clean/rebuild over the weekend and my suspicions about the fan controller being busted were confirmed. Have requested and been approved RMA by Corsair and they are sending me out a new controller tommorrow. Any advice on removing the front fascia without snapping the little holding tabs as they seem like they would break with any amount of force? Im already imagining myself having to break a few of them to fix the controller problem and then spending another £30 to have a new fascia sent out as obviously OCD would go into overdrive knowing that the tabs are snapped and wouldn't be able to sleep until they were fixed/new


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobsterman*
> 
> Please add me
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a ghetto mod around the window, I like the effect though and when the side panel is on you can't see any of the wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just done a teardown/clean/rebuild over the weekend and my suspicions about the fan controller being busted were confirmed. Have requested and been approved RMA by Corsair and they are sending me out a new controller tommorrow. Any advice on removing the front fascia without snapping the little holding tabs as they seem like they would break with any amount of force? Im already imagining myself having to break a few of them to fix the controller problem and then spending another £30 to have a new fascia sent out as obviously OCD would go into overdrive knowing that the tabs are snapped and wouldn't be able to sleep until they were fixed/new


I would love to see how your case looks with the side panel on. I'm really debating cold cathodes.

Also I'm in your same boat with the front panel. I'm scared to hurt it


----------



## Gyrael

I doubt those tabs are gonna break. I imagine a lot of modders here take it off frequently. Have they actually broken for anyone?


----------



## navit

You do have to be careful with them I did break one of mine but only after like the 5 time taking it apart. I had to replace mine as well.


----------



## Lobsterman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> I would love to see how your case looks with the side panel on. I'm really debating cold cathodes.


Afew more wider shots, 1 with flash 1 without



I really like the UV CCFL's, although I may change my mind about them in a year or 2









*edit
gives my Blade Runner poster a cool effect too in the office


----------



## Gyrael

What CCFLs do you use? I'm scared of them burning.


----------



## Lobsterman

Sharkoon's


----------



## kcamrn

Very nice! Thanks for sharing. I'm considering getting the white CCFLS but I've hardly been able to find any pictures of people that have them on their rigs. The NZXT led rope seems popular, but I don' know if it's going to be bright enough.

I've spent all weekend wondering if I should get the windowed side panel from corsair, white cable extensions, and some white CCFLS. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Very nice! Thanks for sharing. I'm considering getting the white CCFLS but I've hardly been able to find any pictures of people that have them on their rigs. The NZXT led rope seems popular, but I don' know if it's going to be bright enough.
> 
> I've spent all weekend wondering if I should get the windowed side panel from corsair, white cable extensions, and some white CCFLS. Decisions, decisions.


at that point it really does depend on how bright you really want the lights to be. The NZXT LED rope does have 3 brightness settings. I myself have the NZXT sleved LED kit in white. And I would say its plenty bright. On the lowest brightness setting It illuminates everything inside my case quite nicely, even with my dark tinted side window

thats just my


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobsterman*
> 
> Please add me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a ghetto mod around the window, I like the effect though and when the side panel is on you can't see any of the wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just done a teardown/clean/rebuild over the weekend and my suspicions about the fan controller being busted were confirmed. Have requested and been approved RMA by Corsair and they are sending me out a new controller tommorrow. Any advice on removing the front fascia without snapping the little holding tabs as they seem like they would break with any amount of force? Im already imagining myself having to break a few of them to fix the controller problem and then spending another £30 to have a new fascia sent out as obviously OCD would go into overdrive knowing that the tabs are snapped and wouldn't be able to sleep until they were fixed/new


I have taken my front cover off at least 30+ times, and they are all still good.. Don't forget the golden rule when taking things apart, if you are using too much force then you are doing it wrong.


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> at that point it really does depend on how bright you really want the lights to be. The NZXT LED rope does have 3 brightness settings. I myself have the NZXT sleved LED kit in white. And I would say its plenty bright. On the lowest brightness setting It illuminates everything inside my case quite nicely, even with my dark tinted side window
> 
> thats just my


Any pics that would help me out? Thanks for the reply btw.

I guess I lean towards cold cathode because it's a little cheaper than the NZXT rope. Since I have an H100, it seems like a cold cathode in front of it would be pretty blocked by the radiator and wouldn't give much light to the motherboard and heatsink. So I was thinking something like this...



Or maybe it would be better to mount two cathodes to the actual door, just above and below the windows. Wish I could see a picture of somebody that has done that with white leds. I want good lighting, but I don't want to wash everything out.

But I'm still not even sure if I'm going to get very even light coverage if I mount the cathodes like that. Maybe I should just get the NZXT rope...but I'm just worried about coverage. I've seen a lot of pics where they use the rope and it really illuminates the edges of the window, but the center of the motherboard, gpus, and heatsink are all pretty dark.

It does seem like getting a white led 120mm fan really helps with the lighting though. Ugh...I hate this.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Any pics that would help me out? Thanks for the reply btw.
> 
> I guess I lean towards cold cathode because it's a little cheaper than the NZXT rope. Since I have an H100, it seems like a cold cathode in front of it would be pretty blocked by the radiator and wouldn't give much light to the motherboard and heatsink. So I was thinking something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe it would be better to mount two cathodes to the actual door, just above and below the windows. Wish I could see a picture of somebody that has done that with white leds. I want good lighting, but I don't want to wash everything out.
> 
> But I'm still not even sure if I'm going to get very even light coverage if I mount the cathodes like that. Maybe I should just get the NZXT rope...but I'm just worried about coverage. I've seen a lot of pics where they use the rope and it really illuminates the edges of the window, but the center of the motherboard, gpus, and heatsink are all pretty dark.
> 
> It does seem like getting a white led 120mm fan really helps with the lighting though. Ugh...I hate this.


Ill play around a little bit this week and see what I can come up with for pictures. All I have to take pics with is my phone, and unfortunately the HTC One S camera doesn't do the best in low light.

Remeber though, Cold Cathodes are BRIGHT. I think that if you were to go that route, one on the side panel going vertically would do, and should give you all the light you need.


----------



## Lobsterman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Any pics that would help me out?...


Well Kcamrn I did actually have 2 white CCFL's in the exact spots in your drawing above before I got the UV's, some pics I just taken with the old white ones:-





This 1 is with the vertical one mounted behind the mobo tray in same spot:-


These last 2 are with them mounted on the door, 1 above 1 below as you described, which actually I think gives the best effect:-


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phobya 400mm Rad
> XSPC 360 Rad Uptop
> Love the Aero Shark fans!!!
> Custom Cut Side Panel
> Res is located in the back between the Mobo tray and the Outer side Panel.


Imo, this is hands down the best 600t build, ever! hehe







but for real, I'm really impressed by this! Thnx for the pics









I sure want my 600t tp look as badass as yours when I'm done with it! Hope you, and "devious dog" don't mind me following in your footsteps by fitting that sweet 400mm up front


----------



## Devious Dog

Just a reminder about UV lights in your case, they do make you case look cool... however you should make sure the lights from your case are not right in your face and you should not put them on your desk right along side your monitor.
Quote:


> Most UV light sources have the potential of causing photokeratitis (eye injury) with only short exposure periods and should, therefore, be used in a manner which limits exposure time.


Reference

Photokeratitis
Quote:


> Photokeratitis or ultraviolet keratitis is a painful eye condition caused by exposure of insufficiently protected eyes to the ultraviolet (UV) rays from either natural or artificial sources.


Reference

I am not being a nag, 20+ years being in the computer industry and my No. 1 rule was look after your eyes, I want you guys to be playing computer games for many years to come.

And just on a side note, if you are a gamer that plays through the night with the lights off and nothing but the glow of your monitor and computer case. Red lights help preserve your night vision and helps reduce stress on your eyes at night time.

Just think about the placement of UV lights


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Any pics that would help me out? Thanks for the reply btw.
> 
> I guess I lean towards cold cathode because it's a little cheaper than the NZXT rope. Since I have an H100, it seems like a cold cathode in front of it would be pretty blocked by the radiator and wouldn't give much light to the motherboard and heatsink. So I was thinking something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe it would be better to mount two cathodes to the actual door, just above and below the windows. Wish I could see a picture of somebody that has done that with white leds. I want good lighting, but I don't want to wash everything out.
> 
> But I'm still not even sure if I'm going to get very even light coverage if I mount the cathodes like that. Maybe I should just get the NZXT rope...but I'm just worried about coverage. I've seen a lot of pics where they use the rope and it really illuminates the edges of the window, but the center of the motherboard, gpus, and heatsink are all pretty dark.
> 
> It does seem like getting a white led 120mm fan really helps with the lighting though. Ugh...I hate this.






*Hey, I put mine beside the h100 radiator, you cant see it, plus it gives light to the whole system and if you buy sharkoons cathodes, you get a handy dandy rocker switch you can put where ever you please...
(this is an old photo, sorry for the quality. Used my iphone 4)*


----------



## ZaxVWagen

Hye all, here's my new baby


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> *Hey, I put mine beside the h100 radiator, you cant see it, plus it gives light to the whole system and if you buy sharkoons cathodes, you get a handy dandy rocker switch you can put where ever you please...
> (this is an old photo, sorry for the quality. Used my iphone 4)*


Love the white! My next buy is going to be some white extensions and white tubing to put over my h100 tubes.

I have a friend that's willing to sell me an extra NZXT rope that he has for super cheap, so it looks like I might go that route after all. I've gotta install my h100 this weekend and then I'll put up some pics for everybody!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> I plan on buying a window and cutting two holes in the bottom for fans so I have the best of both worlds and also maintain positive pressure in my case.


Before you start cutting, remember that because of the air path limitations on the bottom of the case, if you put fans down there you should let the front of the case overhang the table it's sitting on so it can pull air from the front of the case. There isn't much airflow in the bottom of the case, and you can actually see the RPM of the bottom fan drop if you push the case back on a table without leaving a gap at the front.


----------



## DRKEagle

Received 2 Lepa Chopper fans over the weekend. Install was pretty straight forward with only slight modification needed.





Just a small half moon cut out was required for full ventilation.



Used the rubber vibration suppressing mounts that came with the fans. Doing this limited drilling to only 4 holes.
2 for the top and 2 for the bottom. The rubber inserts fit nicely into the existing grill holes.



Looks great with the NZXT Hue





I also got the U-Channel. It makes all the difference in the trim.


----------



## ZaxVWagen

Greeting fellow 600Tians!

The called me Zax, build my competent gaming from scratch a month ago. Been into PC since 1995 (where to play Doom u have to type in command in DOS). Been a geek ever since. Currently a mechanical keyboard freak. Here's my rig.



A significant change from this...




600T SE Silver
Core i5 3570K @ 4.2 Ghz
CM 212 EVO
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
MSI GTX 660 2GD5 OC Edition
Corsair TX650M
Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 (2x4gb)
Corsair Force GT 120gb SSD
WD Black 1TB
Seagate Barracuda 500gb+320gb
TPLink 300mbps Wireless Adapter

I've turned the top fan to pull in air to create positive pressure. Its quite dusty here where i lived.
As always guys, feel free to comment n suggest. Any input good or bad are always welcome.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Got my 600t SE today and installed my system in.






im looking forward to modding some stuff inside and better cable management when i have time.
i'm open to some suggestions, feel free to suggest things that you think would make my rig better.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Before you start cutting, remember that because of the air path limitations on the bottom of the case, if you put fans down there you should let the front of the case overhang the table it's sitting on so it can pull air from the front of the case. There isn't much airflow in the bottom of the case, and you can actually see the RPM of the bottom fan drop if you push the case back on a table without leaving a gap at the front.


I'm sorry, let me rephrase. I intend to cut holes for fans at the bottom of the window so I have the window and the fans. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Lobsterman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> Got my 600t SE today and installed my system in.


Love the white braided cables ervhamzz213!
Am not prepared to pay £60 though, double what they cost in USA


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> Got my 600t SE today and installed my system in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im looking forward to modding some stuff inside and better cable management when i have time.
> i'm open to some suggestions, feel free to suggest things that you think would make my rig better.


Looks great mate! Love the black and white color scheme. The sabertooth looks amazing in that setup.

Don't have a lot of ideas ot improve actually but I'd definitely stick with minimal design that you have going at the moment, don't go overboard!


----------



## matt406regal

my 200 side window tabs I made


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobsterman*
> 
> Love the white braided cables ervhamzz213!
> Am not prepared to pay £60 though, double what they cost in USA


it just suck when you're not in the us. i got mine for a 100 bucks and corsair was giving it free whenever you buy a psu from them in the us.can anyone please issue me a green card.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Looks great mate! Love the black and white color scheme. The sabertooth looks amazing in that setup.
> 
> Don't have a lot of ideas ot improve actually but I'd definitely stick with minimal design that you have going at the moment, don't go overboard!


thank you. i'm not a hardcore modder, right now i'm planning to sleeve the front panel cables, paint the front 200mm fan, make a psu cover, and maybe remount the ssd and hdd, somehing like this  my previous build


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt406regal*
> 
> 
> 
> my 200 side window tabs I made


Looks great! I'll probably do the same to mine. How bright is that fan on the side panel? The front fan is fine because it has like two layers of mesh...


----------



## Maximilium

Hello people!

First of all, thanks for this great thread!

Here is my new build:

Saberthooth Z77 Motherboard
Nvidia GTX 690 Hydro Copper
CPU INTEL i7 3770K 3.5G
16G Corsair Dominator @ 2400
koolance RP-452X2 Dual 5.25in Reservoir for 1-2 PMP-450/S Pumps, Rev.2.0
Panasonic UJ240 6x Blu-ray Burner BD-RE/8x DVD±RW DL SATA Drive
6 SSD Hard Drives.. up to 800 Gigs of hard drive space.
SeaSonic X-SERIES 1050W Power Supply


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Looks great mate! Love the black and white color scheme. The sabertooth looks amazing in that setup.
> 
> Don't have a lot of ideas ot improve actually but I'd definitely stick with minimal design that you have going at the moment, don't go overboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. i'm not a hardcore modder, right now i'm planning to sleeve the front panel cables, paint the front 200mm fan, make a psu cover, and maybe remount the ssd and hdd, somehing like this  my previous build
Click to expand...

that looks very sleek. I love it.


----------



## matt406regal

I think it will do you really don't wan tit too bright


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> that looks very sleek. I love it.


thank you! this case is a fractal core 3000 and cable management is pretty tough. it's a small case and yeah compared to the 600t it looks pretty cheap.







Salamat Kabayan


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> I'm sorry, let me rephrase. I intend to cut holes for fans at the bottom of the window so I have the window and the fans. Best of both worlds.


LOL, OK. Different tracks there. That should be pretty sweet.


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt406regal*
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will do you really don't wan tit too bright


Wow I actually like the look of that!


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximilium*
> 
> Hello people!
> 
> First of all, thanks for this great thread!
> 
> Here is my new build:
> 
> Saberthooth Z77 Motherboard
> Nvidia GTX 690 Hydro Copper
> CPU INTEL i7 3770K 3.5G
> 16G Corsair Dominator @ 2400
> koolance RP-452X2 Dual 5.25in Reservoir for 1-2 PMP-450/S Pumps, Rev.2.0
> Panasonic UJ240 6x Blu-ray Burner BD-RE/8x DVD±RW DL SATA Drive
> 6 SSD Hard Drives.. up to 800 Gigs of hard drive space.
> SeaSonic X-SERIES 1050W Power Supply
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice!







Any problem mounting the new Phobya 200mm rad (v2) up front?


----------



## Maximilium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any problem mounting the new Phobya 200mm rad (v2) up front?


Yeap, the Radiator is about 1/2 inch off the fan mounting holes... not a big deal, I just had to drill 2 holes to mount the radiator.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Imo, this is hands down the best 600t build, ever! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for real, I'm really impressed by this! Thnx for the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure want my 600t tp look as badass as yours when I'm done with it! Hope you, and "devious dog" don't mind me following in your footsteps by fitting that sweet 400mm up front


No prob, I think I can speak for DD and myself. Any questions let us know.


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximilium*
> 
> Yeap, the Radiator is about 1/2 inch off the fan mounting holes... not a big deal, I just had to drill 2 holes to mount the radiator.


Loved your build. Did you cut the bottom of the bay in order to have access to the bleeding screw?
What maker/model (i think icy dock maybe) are these how swap trays? It is very clever thought to combine one of these with a slim optical drive (ODD). Can you fit a regular HDD (3.5'') in them? It is matching nicely with the front mesh.


----------



## Maximilium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Loved your build. Did you cut the bottom of the bay in order to have access to the bleeding screw?
> What maker/model (i think icy dock maybe) are these how swap trays? It is very clever thought to combine one of these with a slim optical drive (ODD). Can you fit a regular HDD (3.5'') in them? It is matching nicely with the front mesh.


You can only fit 2.5 hard drives or SSD. Here are the models I used:

ToughArmor MB994SP-4SB-1 4x2.5" SATA HDD Hot Swap Mobile Rack
ToughArmor MB994IPO-3SB 2x2.5" SAS/SATA HDD + 1x Slim ODD Rack

I didn't had to cut the bay, I mounted drain ports on the top of the case ( I had to drill holes for those ) , that's how I bleed the air out of the system.
To make things more easy, I used a spare water pump to inject antifreeze into the loops.


----------



## kanaks

Thanks for the promptly response and the usefull info


----------



## goodtobeking

How cold is your ambient temps Maximilium?? I dont know why you would use antifreeze in your loop unless your getting below freezing. Pure water will perform better. You build looks great though. Creative thinking on priming your system that way.


----------



## Maximilium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> How cold is your ambient temps Maximilium?? I dont know why you would use antifreeze in your loop unless your getting below freezing. Pure water will perform better. You build looks great though. Creative thinking on priming your system that way.


Ambient is 30 degrees C.

My first water cooled PC had destilled water / anti algae / UV reactive die.. and the chip-set blow off the board a year later due algae build up inside the radiator







. I found somewhere on the net a guy who was using Pentofrost on his rig because it is UV reactive.. so i decided to give it a try in 2008 on my last PC and it lasted 5 years until I took the PC apart.

So the reason I use PentoFrost Antifreeze:
It prevent oxidation / corrosion / algae , it lubricates and protects the pumps and is UV reactive.


----------



## jcoleman11

Hey all,

so i've been waiting till the inside of my case was up to par before posting to be part of the club, but i've had my 600T SE for a while now. I only have two pics i took quickly with my iphone. Was anxious to get them up here since i spent so many hours sleeving my PSU cables and am finally done. Here's the final result!




So here's what im running

AMD Phenom X6 1090T @ 4Ghz
Asus Crosshair Formula IV
Patriot Viper 3 8GB (2x4GB) 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24
MSI R6870 Twin Frozr II Radeon HD 6870
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
Corsair AX850
Corsair H100i w/ 2x SP120 Performance Edition


----------



## hakz

Heya guys, I'm thinking where can I get a replacement door lock for my case? When I was cleaning the inside of the case the side panel tipped over and broke one of the locking mechanisms. Also, I misplaced the watercooling rubber grommets.

Do corsair sell these things individually?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> Heya guys, I'm thinking where can I get a replacement door lock for my case? When I was cleaning the inside of the case the side panel tipped over and broke one of the locking mechanisms. Also, I misplaced the watercooling rubber grommets.
> 
> Do corsair sell these things individually?


Go through Corsair web site and lodge a ticket stating exactly what you said, normally they will contact you within 48 hours and if they like what you say they will give you an authorization number and a like to the item you need to add to your cart, they will also provide free postage.

Rather simple process


----------



## hakz

^ thank you much!







+rep


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Wow I actually like the look of that!


Looks aweome, but without a filter, Id be afraid of the amount of dust that thing would suck in


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaxVWagen*
> 
> Greeting fellow 600Tians!
> 
> The called me Zax, build my competent gaming from scratch a month ago. Been into PC since 1995 (where to play Doom u have to type in command in DOS). Been a geek ever since. Currently a mechanical keyboard freak. Here's my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> A significant change from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600T SE Silver
> Core i5 3570K @ 4.2 Ghz
> CM 212 EVO
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
> MSI GTX 660 2GD5 OC Edition
> Corsair TX650M
> Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 (2x4gb)
> Corsair Force GT 120gb SSD
> WD Black 1TB
> Seagate Barracuda 500gb+320gb
> TPLink 300mbps Wireless Adapter
> 
> I've turned the top fan to pull in air to create positive pressure. Its quite dusty here where i lived.
> As always guys, feel free to comment n suggest. Any input good or bad are always welcome.


Which Keyboard is that? The LEDs look great.


----------



## Gyrael

Looks like a Razer Blackwidow.


----------



## kcamrn

Finally got around to posting my build. Hope I can get added to the club.

I just ordered some white sleeved extensions for the power supply, as well as the NZXT white led rope. I also ordered a windowed side panel from Corsair ($30+TEN BUCKS for shipping







) so I'll post updated pics next week.













Just want to say thanks to everybody who's helped out along the way. I've been a lurker for a long time, and just recently started posting. A lot of my build has been inspired by some of the awesome things that the community has done!

Also...can I take those white stickers off my gpu? Will I need them if I ever have to RMA?


----------



## Gyrael

Looking really nice. We have a very similar setup.

I took the sticker off my GPU and stuck it on the box in case I need it. I kinda had to because I got EVGA's vanilla 660 Ti, and got its backplate separately. Wouldn't wanna leave that sticker sandwiched in between.

I can't wait to get red sleeved extensions. I can't find them anywhere where I live, and Amazon's international shipping for them is ridiculous (like 40 bucks for 50 bucks worth of cables; they only offer some premium ass shipping on electronics).

Are you planning on replacing those stock fans? I also wanna get a second Bitfenix SP to mount a second front intake when I remove the drive cage.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Looking really nice. We have a very similar setup.
> 
> I took the sticker off my GPU and stuck it on the box in case I need it. I kinda had to because I got EVGA's vanilla 660 Ti, and got its backplate separately. Wouldn't wanna leave that sticker sandwiched in between.
> 
> I can't wait to get red sleeved extensions. I can't find them anywhere where I live, and Amazon's international shipping for them is ridiculous (like 40 bucks for 50 bucks worth of cables; they only offer some premium ass shipping on electronics).
> 
> Are you planning on replacing those stock fans? I also wanna get a second Bitfenix SP to mount a second front intake when I remove the drive cage.


You could always make your own, thats what I did. Would probably be more expensive at first, but once you have everything you can do a lot


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> You could always make your own, thats what I did. Would probably be more expensive at first, but once you have everything you can do a lot


Is there a guide on this? I've seen some sort of DIY kit on Amazon, but it said it involved removing the ends and playing with the wires, so I got scared.


----------



## goodtobeking

Heres a good place to start. A ton of info can be found there and if you have any extra questions ask there. Its really nice being able to do your own cables. Cant wait til I get a decent camera to take some pics when I am finally finished.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Heres a good place to start. A ton of info can be found there and if you have any extra questions ask there. Its really nice being able to do your own cables. Cant wait til I get a decent camera to take some pics when I am finally finished.


Thanks for the link. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## ironhide138

This is a weird question,but I plan on picking up a 600t sooner or later, because I love the way they look.

I know its possible to mount a H100 on top of the case, or just two 120mm fans, but would it be possible to mount an H50//H60 in the back top 120mm place with a 2nd 120mm fan beside it? I wouldnt need a H100, because I dont overclock much, so a 50/60 or even 80 would be fine im sure. and it would be cool to be able to have if pull into the case from the top, and then exaust right away through the rear fan.


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Looking really nice. We have a very similar setup.
> 
> I took the sticker off my GPU and stuck it on the box in case I need it. I kinda had to because I got EVGA's vanilla 660 Ti, and got its backplate separately. Wouldn't wanna leave that sticker sandwiched in between.
> 
> I can't wait to get red sleeved extensions. I can't find them anywhere where I live, and Amazon's international shipping for them is ridiculous (like 40 bucks for 50 bucks worth of cables; they only offer some premium ass shipping on electronics).
> 
> Are you planning on replacing those stock fans? I also wanna get a second Bitfenix SP to mount a second front intake when I remove the drive cage.


I'm really kind of torn on replacing the stock fans. I really love the color of the 200mm in the front, but I might replace it in the future. Any suggestions? As for the stock fans on the h100, I probably should replace them since they're ridiculously loud. After looking at some benchmarks, it appears that the stock fans work almost as well as Corsair's HP fans, both the quiet and performance editions. So it seems that my only real options are more expensive fans. I just don't want to drop sixty bucks just to make my computer a little bit quieter, ya know? But maybe it would help a lot.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> I'm really kind of torn on replacing the stock fans. I really love the color of the 200mm in the front, but I might replace it in the future. Any suggestions? As for the stock fans on the h100, I probably should replace them since they're ridiculously loud. After looking at some benchmarks, it appears that the stock fans work almost as well as Corsair's HP fans, both the quiet and performance editions. So it seems that my only real options are more expensive fans. I just don't want to drop sixty bucks just to make my computer a little bit quieter, ya know? But maybe it would help a lot.


Yeah, I don't know any fans with the same hue as the stock Corsairs. As I said I really like the Bitfenix's white LED, so you could look at that.

I thought the H100 came with a three-speed knob?


----------



## Car17

K guys here it is. All the modding to my case is complete.................. For now haha

I bought a cross flow Radiator from XSPC. Not thinking of the extra 1 inch of tub that was on this kind of Rad. So since I did not want to return anything, and plus the way the cross flow let me sort the tubes for my case really was needed. Cutting the mesh was like eating pie! I think that's that a phrase? right?
So everything works great The only thing I could see myself adding would be a Louvered grill for the rad but I could not find any that I liked. So any suggestions would be greatly help full. I like how it turned out from just going blind into it. I was able to use the rest of my U Channel molding that I bought for my window that I made for this case. I purchased it on eBay, and Lowes has the acrylic window for any of you that were wondering.













Hope you all enjoi let me know if you have any comments!!!

Like always, I have to thank Devious Dog!


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, I don't know any fans with the same hue as the stock Corsairs. As I said I really like the Bitfenix's white LED, so you could look at that.
> 
> I thought the H100 came with a three-speed knob?


I'll definitely look into the bitfenix. Do they move more air than the stock Corsair fan?

The H100 has a three speed control on the waterblock. The fans aren't too loud on the lowest and medium settings, but they are absolutely insane on the highest setting. It seriously sounds like a jet engine. I had no clue 120mm fans could even be that loud. I've heard replacing them helps with the noise, but not much with the cooling (maybe like 5 degrees cooler) unless you spend some serious money on really good fans. But don't take my word on it because I haven't actually done it.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> K guys here it is. All the modding to my case is complete.................. For now haha
> 
> I bought a cross flow Radiator from XSPC. Not thinking of the extra 1 inch of tub that was on this kind of Rad. So since I did not want to return anything, and plus the way the cross flow let me sort the tubes for my case really was needed. Cutting the mesh was like eating pie! I think that's that a phrase? right?
> So everything works great The only thing I could see myself adding would be a Louvered grill for the rad but I could not find any that I liked. So any suggestions would be greatly help full. I like how it turned out from just going blind into it. I was able to use the rest of my U Channel molding that I bought for my window that I made for this case. I purchased it on eBay, and Lowes has the acrylic window for any of you that were wondering.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoi let me know if you have any comments!!!
> 
> Like always, I have to thank Devious Dog!


Wow, it's impressive how streamlined you made that radiator look on the top. Really nice job!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> I'll definitely look into the bitfenix. Do they move more air than the stock Corsair fan?
> 
> The H100 has a three speed control on the waterblock. The fans aren't too loud on the lowest and medium settings, but they are absolutely insane on the highest setting. It seriously sounds like a jet engine. I had no clue 120mm fans could even be that loud. I've heard replacing them helps with the noise, but not much with the cooling (maybe like 5 degrees cooler) unless you spend some serious money on really good fans. But don't take my word on it because I haven't actually done it.


Yeah, they definitely move more air than the stock. Just remember that the LED is straight up white; I think it goes really nice with the case.

That's strange. I had never heard of them being so loud. Have you turning them down a notch with the fan controller?

Also, 5 degrees sounds real good to me. What fans would get you that difference?


----------



## AlDyer

Car17, have you sleeved your PSU yourself or did you buy a upgrade kit? Also did you remove the hard drive bays and the 5.25" bays? What size is that radiator, because it fits perfectly! You have a very nice rig there!


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, they definitely move more air than the stock. Just remember that the LED is straight up white; I think it goes really nice with the case.
> 
> That's strange. I had never heard of them being so loud. Have you turning them down a notch with the fan controller?
> 
> Also, 5 degrees sounds real good to me. What fans would get you that difference?


After googling "h100 loud" (lol) I'm finding that the h100 is infamous for its noise level on the highest setting. Honestly though there isn't a huge difference in cooling between medium and high on my rig. I actually run my system on the low setting all the time, and it's only a tiny bit louder than my stock fans were.

As for fans, I've heard Scythe and Noctua are great if you have the money. I just personally hate the cream and burgundy color of all the Noctua fans. Maybe in the future I'll think about upgrading the 120mm fans. It's just a lot of money for a small temperature drop. It's already a great cooler so I'm not looking to squeeze out any extra degrees.

What cooler are you using?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Car17, have you sleeved your PSU yourself or did you buy a upgrade kit? Also did you remove the hard drive bays and the 5.25" bays? What size is that radiator, because it fits perfectly! You have a very nice rig there!


The front radiator is a Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator and once you have removed the 5.25" drive bay they will just fit in like a latex glove..









Very, Very nice radiator.. and guess what.. they are back in stock..


----------



## ervhamzz213

anyone outside us ordered the full acrylic sidepanel from mnpctech??


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> The front radiator is a Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator and once you have removed the 5.25" drive bay they will just fit in like a latex glove..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very, Very nice radiator.. and guess what.. they are back in stock..


How do you remove the 5.25" tray? I dont need it its ugly and takes space


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> After googling "h100 loud" (lol) I'm finding that the h100 is infamous for its noise level on the highest setting. Honestly though there isn't a huge difference in cooling between medium and high on my rig. I actually run my system on the low setting all the time, and it's only a tiny bit louder than my stock fans were.
> 
> As for fans, I've heard Scythe and Noctua are great if you have the money. I just personally hate the cream and burgundy color of all the Noctua fans. Maybe in the future I'll think about upgrading the 120mm fans. It's just a lot of money for a small temperature drop. It's already a great cooler so I'm not looking to squeeze out any extra degrees.
> 
> What cooler are you using?


Ah, I would just keep it on medium then. I can't stand Noctua's aesthetic. If you don't really need the cooling I wouldn't spend money on fancy fans.

I got a V6 GT. I wanted to get to 4.5GHz and not spend a lot, read that this should do the trick and it does so quite well. And it looks pretty, which I also wanted. I also switched its fans for blue LED Sickleflows. I ran Prime95 for half an hour at 4.5 and got a max core temp of 84C. The rest of the cores didn't get to 80 except for one for a moment. That day it was like 26C out, probably a little higher in my room since we don't have AC. That's pretty good, right? I dunno if there are any better blue LED fans I could put in it.


----------



## Jester435

Please add me!

I will update my entire rig pictures after I get my Nikon D5100 back from my brother in law.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> How do you remove the 5.25" tray? I dont need it its ugly and takes space


when you are looking into the case the screws are on the bottom of the tray. There should be two. After they are removed the tray will slide out towards you. If you need me to send you a picture or additional info feel free to PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> when you are looking into the case the screws are on the bottom of the tray. There should be two. After they are removed the tray will slide out towards you. If you need me to send you a picture or additional info feel free to PM me.
> 
> Thanks


You're thinking of the 3.5" tray.

I just asked Devious Dog and Car17 this a few pages back. If you take off the front bezel you'll see rivets holding the tray in. I think there's some on the sides too. You can remove those rivets with a drill. Look here.


----------



## senna89

Silver version have a different paint type than white ? i read some users feedback where theres a not perfect paint
why it have a lower price ?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Which Keyboard is that? The LEDs look great.


Dud, go to the opening page in this thread and read the rule about quoting entire sets of pictures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> This is a weird question,but I plan on picking up a 600t sooner or later, because I love the way they look.
> 
> I know its possible to mount a H100 on top of the case, or just two 120mm fans, but would it be possible to mount an H50//H60 in the back top 120mm place with a 2nd 120mm fan beside it? I wouldnt need a H100, because I dont overclock much, so a 50/60 or even 80 would be fine im sure. and it would be cool to be able to have if pull into the case from the top, and then exaust right away through the rear fan.


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> K guys here it is. All the modding to my case is complete.................. For now haha
> 
> I bought a cross flow Radiator from XSPC. Not thinking of the extra 1 inch of tub that was on this kind of Rad. So since I did not want to return anything, and plus the way the cross flow let me sort the tubes for my case really was needed. Cutting the mesh was like eating pie! I think that's that a phrase? right?
> So everything works great The only thing I could see myself adding would be a Louvered grill for the rad but I could not find any that I liked. So any suggestions would be greatly help full. I like how it turned out from just going blind into it. I was able to use the rest of my U Channel molding that I bought for my window that I made for this case. I purchased it on eBay, and Lowes has the acrylic window for any of you that were wondering.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoi let me know if you have any comments!!!
> 
> Like always, I have to thank Devious Dog!


Nice fit man. Very well done.

**********************************************

Hey guys, is it just me or is the 600T a lonely computer? Sure, there are different colours of the 600T, and I suppose it's a very popular case, but isn't it about time the Graphite line got an update? Look at the Obsidian thread, it has a ton of models. All the have is the (quite awesome) 600T.

Come on Corsair, it's time to add a big or little brother to the Graphite name (I was going to say "to the Graphite line" but with one model, it's not really a line).


----------



## Gyrael

I actually kinda like that it's a one-off since it's so different from their other designs. It feels special. I guess it would be cute if there was like a mini version of it though.


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hey guys, is it just me or is the 600T a lonely computer? Sure, there are different colours of the 600T, and I suppose it's a very popular case, but isn't it about time the Graphite line got an update? Look at the Obsidian thread, it has a ton of models. All the have is the (quite awesome) 600T.
> 
> Come on Corsair, it's time to add a big or little brother to the Graphite name (I was going to say "to the Graphite line" but with one model, it's not really a line).


I completely agree. Perhaps they don't want to mess with a good thing until they've come up with something much better? I wouldn't mind seeing an update that doesn't require the usb 3.0 pass-through, maybe a slightly curvier, more sleek design, a completely different area where the fan controller and usb ports are, and updated support for the h100 in a push/pull configuration. Corsair markets the 600t as a "case for the pure enthusiast". Lets pack some more enthusiasm into the case.

The 600t is the best case I've ever owned (obviously since I'm posting here), but I really would like to see an update soon. However, I do feel that it was very far ahead of it's time, and still one of the best cases you can buy today.

At the same time, I don't mind waiting for good thing. Hopefully by the time the new one comes out I'll be ready for an upgrade.


----------



## ironhide138

I dont own a 600t (yet) But I would love to see them do a 600t V2, or 650T or somthing. Same over all look and design, with a some tweaks and changes here and there. Side removable PSU dust filter, reworked top with the 200mm fan more towards the back. and a dust filter on top seeing as a ton of people put a H100 up there in pull. possibly make it bigger, more of a mid-full tower. And add a much better fan controller. the big washing machine knob is kind of ugly and flimsy feeling. Maybe a bigger side window with room for a 120mm fan.

The main reason I dont jump on the 600t whenever I see one on sale, is because I want to see if they make an updated version. that and its been less than a year since I got a new case ahah


----------



## ZaxVWagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Which Keyboard is that? The LEDs look great.


Razer BlackWidow Ultimate


----------



## Jinholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hey guys, is it just me or is the 600T a lonely computer? Sure, there are different colours of the 600T, and I suppose it's a very popular case, but isn't it about time the Graphite line got an update? Look at the Obsidian thread, it has a ton of models. All the have is the (quite awesome) 600T.
> 
> Come on Corsair, it's time to add a big or little brother to the Graphite name (I was going to say "to the Graphite line" but with one model, it's not really a line).


Indeed an improved 600T would be great. Having most of the things people tend to have to cut and mod already in the case would be great as well as lifting the case a bit so it gets better air from under it. Where is Corsair George? We should make a list of what we want and send it too him cuz if anyone is going to get it done its him.


----------



## Gyrael

I don't think they'd put in a better fan controller though. From what he said about their 900D, they'd rather not put one in at all because whatever they put isn't gonna be good enough, or it would add too much to the cost.

I thought Mergatroid was referring to an extended Graphite lineup rather than an updated 600T. The latter would definitely be cool, although then it'd suck that I just bought this. Technology.


----------



## navit

Like that idea, a whole new fan controller would be at the top of my list. Filter for the top, better airflow on bottom.

The present fan controller is really bad, they really must have gotten a lot of them really cheap. I can't see it driving up the cost much because of that. First one died on my within twelve hours of turning it on, second one runs but very little difference between low and high, no middle ground.


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I thought Mergatroid was referring to an extended Graphite lineup rather than an updated 600T. The latter would definitely be cool, although then it'd suck that I just bought this. Technology.


Ah. Yes. You're right.

I don't really think the lineup needs _more_ cases. They pretty much have a case for every budget right now, but I do think the higher end cases need an update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I dont own a 600t (yet) But I would love to see them do a 600t V2, or 650T or somthing. Same over all look and design, with a some tweaks and changes here and there. Side removable PSU dust filter, reworked top with the 200mm fan more towards the back. and a dust filter on top seeing as a ton of people put a H100 up there in pull. possibly make it bigger, more of a mid-full tower. And add a much better fan controller. the big washing machine knob is kind of ugly and flimsy feeling. Maybe a bigger side window with room for a 120mm fan.
> 
> The main reason I dont jump on the 600t whenever I see one on sale, is because I want to see if they make an updated version. that and its been less than a year since I got a new case ahah


Just buy it bro. It's so awesome.


----------



## Gyrael

Am I the only one who actually likes the fan controller? It's basic but... that's what I expected for what it is.

The 600T is really the best case in the market right now for me. I didn't want a big ass full tower because I just don't need that much space, but at the same time I didn't really like the tightness of traditional mid towers. So the 600T hits a perfect middle ground while also being one of the best designed cases both aesthetically and functionally. Even though it could use a little more vertical space, are there even any other mid towers as spacious as this one? I think as it stands the only possible improvement would be, well, an upgraded 600T.


----------



## navit

I love the case, just think the fan controller is crap. Beyond that its a joy to work with.


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED:*

Took some new pics since switching to a BitFenix Specter Pro front fan, ditching the optical drive, and adding an Asus Xonar DGX. Also built a front panel audio headphone/mic jack PCI bracket.









Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Am I the only one who actually likes the fan controller? It's basic but... that's what I expected for what it is.


You have a point. Honestly the case is SO good that it's hard to find much wrong with it, and the fan controller isn't AMAZING so it gets targeted a lot. The case is so sleek that the big round button seems out of place aesthetically to some people.

Personally, I don't really see a need for fan controllers unless you have more than three fans on your case. I don't even have mine plugged in. I prefer to let the computer turn up the fans on its own, as opposed to me turning the dial up and down all the time.

Maybe you can help me understand why you find the controller useful? Maybe you can convince me to plug mine in


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> *OP UPDATED:*
> 
> Took some new pics since switching to a BitFenix Specter Pro front fan, ditching the optical drive, and adding an Asus Xonar DGX. Also built a front panel audio headphone/mic jack PCI bracket.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new members.


Thanks for the welcome. I'm a big fan of your setup. What CCFLs are those?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> You have a point. Honestly the case is SO good that it's hard to find much wrong with it, and the fan controller isn't AMAZING so it gets targeted a lot. The case is so sleek that the big round button seems out of place aesthetically to some people.
> 
> Personally, I don't really see a need for fan controllers unless you have more than three fans on your case. I don't even have mine plugged in. I prefer to let the computer turn up the fans on its own, as opposed to me turning the dial up and down all the time.
> 
> Maybe you can help me understand why you find the controller useful? Maybe you can convince me to plug mine in


Just for noise control, really. I have 4 fans plugged into it. If I leave my computer on overnight, or if I'm watching a movie or something like that I usually turn it down since the computer won't be under load. A lot of people say that the knob barely has any range but I can easily tell the noise level difference in each notch. And it definitely gets a _lot_ quieter at the lowest setting. So yeah, I really like it. I also don't think the knob seems out of place since it's not too tall, but that's subjective.


----------



## AlDyer

Gyrael do you have the white edition or the normal 600T, because from what I have gathered the original has a worse fan controller. I have the white one and it works perfectly and DOES make a difference.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> K guys here it is. All the modding to my case is complete.................. For now haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a cross flow Radiator from XSPC. Not thinking of the extra 1 inch of tub that was on this kind of Rad. So since I did not want to return anything, and plus the way the cross flow let me sort the tubes for my case really was needed. Cutting the mesh was like eating pie! I think that's that a phrase? right?
> So everything works great The only thing I could see myself adding would be a Louvered grill for the rad but I could not find any that I liked. So any suggestions would be greatly help full. I like how it turned out from just going blind into it. I was able to use the rest of my U Channel molding that I bought for my window that I made for this case. I purchased it on eBay, and Lowes has the acrylic window for any of you that were wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoi let me know if you have any comments!!!
> 
> Like always, I have to thank Devious Dog!


I have to ask, why the 360mm + the 400mm rad for just CPU cooling? Are you planning on adding waterblocks to your GPU's ?


----------



## okar19

Update to 3x Corsair SP120 High Performance


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Gyrael do you have the white edition or the normal 600T, because from what I have gathered the original has a worse fan controller. I have the white one and it works perfectly and DOES make a difference.


Oh, I have the white edition. I guess that explains it.


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah not many people seem to know that and theres reviews complaining about the controller and praising it hehe. And awesome looking rig there Okar19


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Oh, I have the white edition. I guess that explains it.


I have the white one and the fan controller doesn't work. I ordered a separate fan controller today.

http://www.amazon.com/Sentry-Mesh-Controller-Watts-Channels/dp/B005C31G30/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362432816&sr=1-1&keywords=NZXT+Sentry+Mesh+Fan+Controller+with+Five+30+Watts+Channels


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I have the white one and the fan controller doesn't work. I ordered a separate fan controller today.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sentry-Mesh-Controller-Watts-Channels/dp/B005C31G30/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362432816&sr=1-1&keywords=NZXT+Sentry+Mesh+Fan+Controller+with+Five+30+Watts+Channels


I was actually looking to get that one for my previous case before I got the 600T.

So your 600T shipped with a broken fan controller? That sucks.


----------



## DisturbedElite

Can I join the club? XD



Couldn't do to much with cable management as this is my first build but good so far?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I was actually looking to get that one for my previous case before I got the 600T.
> 
> So your 600T shipped with a broken fan controller? That sucks.


I would rather be able to control fan speed manually then one big knob, so it wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Car17

Heck yeah just waiting to upgrade the GPU!!! I have two 6850's right now. SO at the end of this year or sooner Ill get a single monster.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> Heck yeah just waiting to upgrade the GPU!!! I have two 6850's right now. SO at the end of this year or sooner Ill get a single monster.


Is nvidia gonna come out with the 700 series this year?


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Is nvidia gonna come out with the 700 series this year?


I heard on reddit that it might come out at the end of the year? I'm not sure if there's any release dates yet. I think it's all just speculation.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> Update to 3x Corsair SP120 High Performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. Are they loud at full speed? Cheers.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> I completely agree. Perhaps they don't want to mess with a good thing until they've come up with something much better? I wouldn't mind seeing an update that doesn't require the usb 3.0 pass-through, maybe a slightly curvier, more sleek design, a completely different area where the fan controller and usb ports are, and updated support for the h100 in a push/pull configuration. Corsair markets the 600t as a "case for the pure enthusiast". Lets pack some more enthusiasm into the case.
> 
> The 600t is the best case I've ever owned (obviously since I'm posting here), but I really would like to see an update soon. However, I do feel that it was very far ahead of it's time, and still one of the best cases you can buy today.
> 
> At the same time, I don't mind waiting for good thing. Hopefully by the time the new one comes out I'll be ready for an upgrade.


Agreed. I would love to see a new Graphite case with no fan controller (hate that big knob), 3.5" hard drive cages that are made to slide into the 5 1/4" bays, a little more robust front USB connectors (mine are a little iffy now), bottom 120mm fan spot (in the bottom of the case), and agreed about the internal USB 3.0 connector, another inch taller so you can do a proper push/pull on the top without any modding, perhaps hot swap bays (at least as an optional purchase), fan mounts on the hard drive cages, different mounting holes for different size fans on the front. I think they should have made the 650D a graphite case since it's so similar to the 600T on the inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> Indeed an improved 600T would be great. Having most of the things people tend to have to cut and mod already in the case would be great as well as lifting the case a bit so it gets better air from under it. Where is Corsair George? We should make a list of what we want and send it too him cuz if anyone is going to get it done its him.


I think they could just cut a long horizontal slit in the bottom "legs" on the sides to get really decent air flow, and perhaps one at the front right at the bottom as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I don't think they'd put in a better fan controller though. From what he said about their 900D, they'd rather not put one in at all because whatever they put isn't gonna be good enough, or it would add too much to the cost.
> 
> I thought Mergatroid was referring to an extended Graphite lineup rather than an updated 600T. The latter would definitely be cool, although then it'd suck that I just bought this. Technology.


An updated 600T, maybe a 700T, would be great. I agree with Corsair George that just removing the fan controller would be best. However, Corsair could come out with their own fan controller that would fit in a 5 1/4" bay and could be used as an accessory for any of their cases. Something simple, as that seems to be what most people like. Perhaps one master knob to adjust all the fans at once, and four smaller knobs so they can also be adjusted individually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Am I the only one who actually likes the fan controller? It's basic but... that's what I expected for what it is.
> 
> The 600T is really the best case in the market right now for me. I didn't want a big ass full tower because I just don't need that much space, but at the same time I didn't really like the tightness of traditional mid towers. So the 600T hits a perfect middle ground while also being one of the best designed cases both aesthetically and functionally. Even though it could use a little more vertical space, are there even any other mid towers as spacious as this one? I think as it stands the only possible improvement would be, well, an upgraded 600T.


Lol. When I was looking for a case for my own personal best build as a "mortgage and car paid off in the same year" present for myself, I looked at a ton of cases. I stopped when I saw the inside of the 600T. It was just amazing, and nothing else even came close. Then I had a good look at the outside, and I almost didn't purchase it because of that big ugly knob right in the middle of such a sleek, sweet case. The rest of the case is so nice, I bought it in spite of that knob.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> *OP UPDATED:*
> 
> Took some new pics since switching to a BitFenix Specter Pro front fan, ditching the optical drive, and adding an Asus Xonar DGX. Also built a front panel audio headphone/mic jack PCI bracket.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new members.


Your build is still one of my favs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I would rather be able to control fan speed manually then one big knob, so it wasn't that big of a deal.


Agree. Controlling the fans individually allows you to control if your case is using positive or negative pressure.


----------



## Gyrael

I just remembered one of the biggest features missing in cases: removable 5.25" cages, with mounting points you can use to put fans in its place. So basically making Devious Dog's mod a feature. I dunno why they don't do this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Agreed. I would love to see a new Graphite case with no fan controller (hate that big knob), 3.5" hard drive cages that are made to slide into the 5 1/4" bays, a little more robust front USB connectors (mine are a little iffy now), bottom 120mm fan spot (in the bottom of the case), and agreed about the internal USB 3.0 connector, another inch taller so you can do a proper push/pull on the top without any modding, perhaps hot swap bays (at least as an optional purchase), fan mounts on the hard drive cages, different mounting holes for different size fans on the front. I think they should have made the 650D a graphite case since it's so similar to the 600T on the inside.
> 
> An updated 600T, maybe a 700T, would be great. I agree with Corsair George that just removing the fan controller would be best. However, Corsair could come out with their own fan controller that would fit in a 5 1/4" bay and could be used as an accessory for any of their cases. Something simple, as that seems to be what most people like. Perhaps one master knob to adjust all the fans at once, and four smaller knobs so they can also be adjusted individually.
> 
> Lol. When I was looking for a case for my own personal best build as a "mortgage and car paid off in the same year" present for myself, I looked at a ton of cases. I stopped when I saw the inside of the 600T. It was just amazing, and nothing else even came close. Then I had a good look at the outside, and I almost didn't purchase it because of that big ugly knob right in the middle of such a sleek, sweet case. The rest of the case is so nice, I bought it in spite of that knob.
> 
> Agree. Controlling the fans individually allows you to control if your case is using positive or negative pressure.


I actually want them to keep including the simple fan controller because of what I said before, and also because I really like how the case looks without anything in the 5.25" trays. Also, I'm not interested in the ability to switching pressure types with a fan controller. I prefer setting that up just with fans, and simply having a knob to turn them all up or down. But that's just my type use. Corsair should really make a fan controller of their own because a lot of people agree with you and I'm sure it would sell.

Haha, it's funny how divisive that knob is.


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah, I don't mind the looks and for me it works, but so many others have problems either with the looks or the functionality


----------



## Recr3ational

OP, I got a silver not the black one. Sorry should of made it clear!


----------



## Darylrese

Anyone had issues with temperatures in SLI with this case?

I have the 600T and 2 x Asus Direct CU II GTX 670's and the top card is getting too hot for my liking. Its reaching around 85c when overclocked and 73c when running stock even with a 100% fan profile. On its own it used to only get to about 66c overclocked. The bottom card is ice cold at 63c max.

Any ideas how to improve my airflow / GPU temps?

I have

INTAKE: CM MegaFlow
INTAKE 2: 80cm drive bay fan
TOP: Corsair H100 with 2 X AP-15's as exhaust
REAR: Corsair AF120 Quiet edition
Side panel: Clear plastic window


----------



## Gyrael

So I just removed my 5.25" but... I'm having trouble fitting two 200mm fans in there. Car17 or Devious Dog, how did you do it? The top fan is hitting the 4 little fan controller cable brackets on top.


----------



## Modzy

@Darylrese

Use the mesh side panel to blow cool air onto both cards. whats happening is the bottom cards hot air is being sucked into the top card.

This is why i turned my PSU face up, so it draws air downwards and helps pull the hot air away from my top card.

Also adding a 120 or 140mm fan hanging from the 5 1/2" bays helps too. You can see many other have done this, i used my spare 200mm fan and it works like a treat.

*edit, could also help to flip to H100's fans to pull in cooler air. Atm all your exhaust fans pull up hot air up, which is natural, but your pull the hot air form your gpus through everything. If you create some positive pressure by flipping the top fans as well as flip your psu to pull downwards, it will help the overall case temps and gpus temps.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> So I just removed my 5.25" but... I'm having trouble fitting two 200mm fans in there. Car17 or Devious Dog, how did you do it? The top fan is hitting the 4 little fan controller cable brackets on top.


Okay, I am at work so I can't take a picture of my controller area. But this info should help you out.

Nope.. NO cutting of the fan at all.. if you take the front cover off and the back cover you will then be able to take off the top cover where the fan and usb section is. You should just have 2 screws under this section which will de-couple where all the wires and connectors are. If you look at this section from the side, you will see the section that needs to be cut.

To take out this controller, just pull your round wheel straigh up, you will then have a screw to remove and the PCB board will just come out.

Here is what I am talking about. From the side view


Also you will have to cut flush the two inner bits of metal at the top of your case and remove the pot rivet in the top center which is doing nothing if you have this. You will also have to cut the two inner top lugs that fit into the case section which you have cut flush... This will then give you enough room to move the fan up to the topmost section of your case.

The following image is chrischo when I helped him put in the other 200mm fan



I hope this helps.


----------



## Gyrael

Oh my gosh, I can't thank you enough. That is so helpful!

One question though, how should I go about all that cutting? I don't have any fancy tools : /

Edit: Also, does this mean I can only fit the stock fan there are the top? it looks like my Bitfenix SP wouldn't fit in there because it's too thick.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> So I just removed my 5.25" but... I'm having trouble fitting two 200mm fans in there. Car17 or Devious Dog, how did you do it? The top fan is hitting the 4 little fan controller cable brackets on top.


for my 600t i just moved the "stock" 200mm fan down a bit and drilled four new holes for the one above it







have no problem with the front panel PCB or cables. Seems like less work to me than what DD did







if you want i could post some pictures of how i did it, anyways here is the finished product:

EDIT: i use Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm fans


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modzy*
> 
> @Darylrese
> 
> Use the mesh side panel to blow cool air onto both cards. whats happening is the bottom cards hot air is being sucked into the top card.
> 
> This is why i turned my PSU face up, so it draws air downwards and helps pull the hot air away from my top card.
> 
> Also adding a 120 or 140mm fan hanging from the 5 1/2" bays helps too. You can see many other have done this, i used my spare 200mm fan and it works like a treat.
> 
> *edit, could also help to flip to H100's fans to pull in cooler air. Atm all your exhaust fans pull up hot air up, which is natural, but your pull the hot air form your gpus through everything. If you create some positive pressure by flipping the top fans as well as flip your psu to pull downwards, it will help the overall case temps and gpus temps.


Thank-you. I was hoping to keep the side window on my build as i really like it. Using mesh would be good for the cards but won't be as good looking. Also i have used all the fan controller headers in my rig
















I could switch the fans so the hot air in pulled down rather than up, that's a good idea. I have added a 120cm fan to the side of the GPU's ontop of the HDD cage like this...not sure if it will help?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thank-you. I was hoping to keep the side window on my build as i really like it. Using mesh would be good for the cards but won't be as good looking. Also i have used all the fan controller headers in my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could switch the fans so the hot air in pulled down rather than up, that's a good idea. I have added a 120cm fan to the side of the GPU's ontop of the HDD cage like this...not sure if it will help?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I got a 140mm fan doing that and I noticed about 4-5 degrees idle temp difference on my gpu. Load temps I haven't fully tried yet but I saw about 2-3 degrees with a 120 fan there. It does help getting some air my graphics card where my sound card usually blocks it, should give a similar effect on SLI GPU's

BTW, I see you are using sound proofing material on your back panel, do you notice any improvements?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> BTW, I see you are using sound proofing material on your back panel, do you notice any improvements?


Nah its rubbish, the soundproofing made no difference atall i don't think.

Apparently my cards coolers exhaust heat from the top and bottom, therefore im not sure having the fan at the side of them is going to be much help as it will blow the hot exhausted air back into the cooler.

I guess the only way is going to be fitting a side mesh with some fans on it

I already have 1 Corsair SP120 Quiet fan, if i buy another, would this make a good solution for the side panel fans or will i need the AF120 series?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nah its rubbish, the soundproofing made no difference atall i don't think.
> 
> Apparently my cards coolers exhaust heat from the top and bottom, therefore im not sure having the fan at the side of them is going to be much help as it will blow the hot exhausted air back into the cooler.
> 
> I guess the only way is going to be fitting a side mesh with some fans on it
> 
> I already have 1 Corsair SP120 Quiet fan, if i buy another, would this make a good solution for the side panel fans or will i need the AF120 series?


Allright, I figured as much. My computer is basically inaudible at idle atm so no real need for further sound proofing. But thanks for your input.

Oh okay, A mesh will most likely help quite a bit but it looks so damn ugly in comparison to the window ):

I think the SP series will work just fine for the sidepanel. The SP ones move quite a fair bit of air.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> for my 600t i just moved the "stock" 200mm fan down a bit and drilled four new holes for the one above it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have no problem with the front panel PCB or cables. Seems like less work to me than what DD did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want i could post some pictures of how i did it, anyways here is the finished product:
> 
> EDIT: i use Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm fans


If you moved your bottom fan even lower you did cut away the metal mesh and then some more right? Putting two fans in front means you want optimal air cooling correct? DD and I didn't do anything more then what should be expected







I had to cut my mesh away and the sides of the 5.25 bay so my fan would not hit it. I did not move a fan down though. Good idea though that way the top of the fan will not be hitting anything and you wont really notice the fan controller. My Fan controller had burnt out so I just sheared off what was needed to install the RAD. Looks nice though and the USB ports still work so that all I needed it for. I control my fan speed via MOBO AI SUITE.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Allright, I figured as much. My computer is basically inaudible at idle atm so no real need for further sound proofing. But thanks for your input.
> 
> Oh okay, A mesh will most likely help quite a bit but it looks so damn ugly in comparison to the window ):
> 
> I think the SP series will work just fine for the sidepanel. The SP ones move quite a fair bit of air.


Yeah they do, its just that they are designed for radiators in mind. I can go out and get 2 x AF120 fans if needed. I need to see if i can find something thats molex too as i have run out of connectors!

I know i really dont like the look of the side mesh, i really like being able to see in. I wish there was a comprimise, half window half fan mesh or maybe even just a way of mounting to the side window. I guess modding it would be the only way!

The soundproofing was a waste of money to be honest, it was also a nightmare to cut to the correct shape on the side panels.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah they do, its just that they are designed for radiators in mind. I can go out and get 2 x AF120 fans if needed. I need to see if i can find something thats molex too as i have run out of connectors!
> 
> I know i really dont like the look of the side mesh, i really like being able to see in. I wish there was a comprimise, half window half fan mesh or maybe even just a way of mounting to the side window. I guess modding it would be the only way!
> 
> The soundproofing was a waste of money to be honest, it was also a nightmare to cut to the correct shape on the side panels.


I'm well aware of their designed purpose, but they still works more than fine as case fans. Maybe not optimal but they work.

TO THE WORK BENCH!

I can imagine... gave up that idea quite fast. It just didn't seem to improve much and way to much of a hassle AS WELL as it making the inside look uglier.

Also I'm more than happy of my soundlevels at the moment after I found the Be Quiet Silentwings2 fans!







They are bloody amazing.


----------



## Darylrese

In your case i wouldn't bother









I love my build, i just need to get my top card running within safe temperatures whilst retaining the look i want. I really dont want to get rid of the side panel if i don't have to as it was one of the main reasons i chose the case


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> In your case i wouldn't bother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my build, i just need to get my top card running within safe temperatures whilst retaining the look i want. I really dont want to get rid of the side panel if i don't have to as it was one of the main reasons i chose the case


I feel ya! I'm much of a temperature freak myself. I went crazy when my 680 went to 35 idle after I installed my sound card. Have been obsessed with improving airflow since and now I'm back to around 30







Your temperature issues are much more warranted though...

Also, the sidewindow is such a huge part of the look of the case. Plus, that much work that has gone into your interior it feels like a shame to cover that stuff up with a mesh ):


----------



## Darylrese

Exactly how i feel about it.

What would be an acceptable temperature of a GTX 670 in SLI in the top slot? Aslong as i know what i should be aiming for i can experiment with different options









I syncd my core clocks to +50mhz last night on both cards and the top card reached about 72c which i dont think is too bad.

I wonder if anyone has ever braved it and cut some fan holes in their 600t side window / panel? 2 80cm fans could sit quite happily in the side window without taking up too much room. I'm not so sure the plastic will withstand drilling though.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> for my 600t i just moved the "stock" 200mm fan down a bit and drilled four new holes for the one above it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have no problem with the front panel PCB or cables. Seems like less work to me than what DD did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want i could post some pictures of how i did it, anyways here is the finished product:
> 
> EDIT: i use Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm fans


I would definitely appreciate pictures. I dunno if I have the skill or necessary tools for DD's mod : /

Edit: Oh, by the way, do you have any ideas on how to paint that silver part where the 5.25" cage attached?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Exactly how i feel about it.
> 
> What would be an acceptable temperature of a GTX 670 in SLI in the top slot? Aslong as i know what i should be aiming for i can experiment with different options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I syncd my core clocks to +50mhz last night on both cards and the top card reached about 72c which i dont think is too bad.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has ever braved it and cut some fan holes in their 600t side window / panel? 2 80cm fans could sit quite happily in the side window without taking up too much room. I'm not so sure the plastic will withstand drilling though.


Did the 120mm not help? Curious.

Someone here said they were planning on doing just that with their window. It would be a cool mod, although there would still be the problem of dust filtering for me.


----------



## Vendari

Hey Darylrese, Spot cooling your GPUs with a high static pressure fan will improve your temps. You gotta push the cool air into where the hot air is being recycled so that it displaces the hot air with cooler air so your GPU can suck in the cooler air. Also, use EVGA Precision X or MSI afterburner and make the top card's fan speed faster at the critical temps. A 120mm Corsair SP Performace fan on top of the drive cradle should be enough. if not, you could always mod the window panel.. just buy another in case you screw up your first one. BTW, it'll help to have a strong front intake too.


----------



## Vendari

By the way, I replaced the front fan with a CM Storm Force 200mm fan and my case is a tad quieter and if i have all my fans at full tilt i have neutral pressure







...
Still experimenting on different loads and situations so that i can use the fan controller to get neutral pressure as often as i can :3 anyways, here are 2 photos. i'll be posting them on the facebook™ page too.


----------



## Gyrael

CM Storm Force? Is that new?

I set up a Corsair 120mm SP fan at the front like yours yersterday (well, without the 5.25" cage). I'm not sure if it's making a difference in temps, but it's giving me positive pressure. I switched my frontmost top intake for a backmost top exhaust with another AF. So I've got two AFs exhausting, one rear and one top, and a front SP and my 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro intaking. I'm spot cooling my GPU with a blue LED CM Sickleflow 120mm, but I might switch it for my other Corsair SP so it looks nicer. By the way, how did you get your spot cooling fan to stand so upright? The tie-down spots make mine tilt back.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> If you moved your bottom fan even lower you did cut away the metal mesh and then some more right? Putting two fans in front means you want optimal air cooling correct? DD and I didn't do anything more then what should be expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to cut my mesh away and the sides of the 5.25 bay so my fan would not hit it. I did not move a fan down though. Good idea though that way the top of the fan will not be hitting anything and you wont really notice the fan controller. My Fan controller had burnt out so I just sheared off what was needed to install the RAD. Looks nice though and the USB ports still work so that all I needed it for. I control my fan speed via MOBO AI SUITE.


For now the two 200s in the front contributes to a greater case airflow, but I did the mod so that i could install a phobya 400mm rad later







Regarding the front mesh however i did not feel the need to cut it away, nor make a cut for the fan i moved further down. It really was not far down i moved it, probably about 1cm, but it was just enough. I certenly did not mean to criticize you work, nor DDs work, your builds look absolutely amazing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I would definitely appreciate pictures. I dunno if I have the skill or necessary tools for DD's mod : /
> 
> Edit: Oh, by the way, do you have any ideas on how to paint that silver part where the 5.25" cage attached?


Unfortunately no. I concidered just painting it black with some metal paint and a brush i have from my earlier "warhammer 40k"-days, but i dont think i will be able to achieve the same finish









And here is what i did with the front fans









Spoiler: Dual 200mm front mounting



For the top one here i had to make four new holes for the fan to mount. I did however not need to make any cuts so it was all done rather simply with a power drill!





For the fan below I was able to fit screws through the front mesh, leaving only two holes to the power drill:





And here is how the fans fit inside of the case. You can also see how the top fan does not interfere with the fan controller and cables, and for the bottom fan you can see how the case itself does not obstruct much airflow even though i chose not to cut away the front mesh.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> For now the two 200s in the front contributes to a greater case airflow, but I did the mod so that i could install a phobya 400mm rad later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the front mesh however i did not feel the need to cut it away, nor make a cut for the fan i moved further down. It really was not far down i moved it, probably about 1cm, but it was just enough. I certenly did not mean to criticize you work, nor DDs work, your builds look absolutely amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no. I concidered just painting it black with some metal paint and a brush i have from my earlier "warhammer 40k"-days, but i dont think i will be able to achieve the same finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No your fine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering cause when I cut the mesh away I did notice that the fan was quieter at higher speeds! I would suggest doing that before you put the RAD on, That's just my opinion though


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> For now the two 200s in the front contributes to a greater case airflow, but I did the mod so that i could install a phobya 400mm rad later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the front mesh however i did not feel the need to cut it away, nor make a cut for the fan i moved further down. It really was not far down i moved it, probably about 1cm, but it was just enough. I certenly did not mean to criticize you work, nor DDs work, your builds look absolutely amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no. I concidered just painting it black with some metal paint and a brush i have from my earlier "warhammer 40k"-days, but i dont think i will be able to achieve the same finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No your fine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering cause when I cut the mesh away I did notice that the fan was quieter at higher speeds! I would suggest doing that before you put the RAD on, That's just my opinion though
Click to expand...


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> For now the two 200s in the front contributes to a greater case airflow, but I did the mod so that i could install a phobya 400mm rad later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the front mesh however i did not feel the need to cut it away, nor make a cut for the fan i moved further down. It really was not far down i moved it, probably about 1cm, but it was just enough. I certenly did not mean to criticize you work, nor DDs work, your builds look absolutely amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no. I concidered just painting it black with some metal paint and a brush i have from my earlier "warhammer 40k"-days, but i dont think i will be able to achieve the same finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is what i did with the front fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dual 200mm front mounting
> 
> 
> 
> For the top one here i had to make four new holes for the fan to mount. I did however not need to make any cuts so it was all done rather simply with a power drill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the fan below I was able to fit screws through the front mesh, leaving only two holes to the power drill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is how the fans fit inside of the case. You can also see how the top fan does not interfere with the fan controller and cables, and for the bottom fan you can see how the case itself does not obstruct much airflow even though i chose not to cut away the front mesh.


Wow, thank you! I think I'll be doing this. It's easy enough and functional. What did you do with the front bay cover brackets, by the way? Those look like they're gonna get in the way of the fan blades.

I know what you're saying about the paint, that stuff is tricky. It sucks that Corsair didn't paint it themselves.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

You are quite right, I had to shorten the clamps on all of the bay covers







they ar still functional though, easy to remove and insert.

Yeah, to bad they didn't paint before assembly


----------



## Darylrese

I'm going to try my SP120 fan as a spot cooler tomorrow. It simply sits ontop of my hard drive cage and wedges into the slight lip on the motherboard tray keeping it upright without needing to mount it. I may also look at upgrading my front intake as the cm is good but it doesn't feel like it moves much air! What do you guys recommend as a good alternative?

I already have a very aggressive fan curve on my cards which runs at 100% anything over 65c for both cards.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Wow, thank you! I think I'll be doing this. It's easy enough and functional. What did you do with the front bay cover brackets, by the way? Those look like they're gonna get in the way of the fan blades.
> 
> I know what you're saying about the paint, that stuff is tricky. It sucks that Corsair didn't paint it themselves.


Gyrael what DeadlyPaperBag did is very close to what I did. However I did not want to move the bottom fan and after looking at what needed to be removed to fit the stock corsair 200mm fan into the top it was all systems go. If I did not want the bottom fan to line up exactly with the front circle then I would have just simply moved the fan down and then install the next one, this would also allow you to put what ever fan you wanted at the front. I was just working with what I had, after spending all that cash on the initial setup.

And yes, you will need to spray a couple sections to hide the bare steel after removing the 5.25" drive bay.. I just went down to the $2 dollar shop and got a cheap can of spray paint (matt black), two very quick sprays and that's it.. and very lucky that the paint matched spot on..

All I used was a cheap $4 dollar metal saw, the same as what I used to cut my door handle latches down with.


And then center punched the drill marks and drilled four holes..


----------



## kcamrn

Just wanted to thank everyone for the advice with the NZXT led rope! I'm just waiting for my windowed side panel to arrive and then I'll be set


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Just wanted to thank everyone for the advice with the NZXT led rope! I'm just waiting for my windowed side panel to arrive and then I'll be set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


If ever you get tired of the white LEDs, you should check out the NZXT Hue. Its the same idea, 2m LED rope, but it has a 5.25 bay controller that allows you to adjust the R/G/B of the LEDs to get pretty much any colour you can think of. as well as having a whole bunch of settings. My buddy picked one up a while back, and im thinking of getting one soon.

I see a lot of people mounting a 120mm fan between the HDD cage and the drive bays, would it be possible to mount a 2nd 200mm fan there? I know the drive HDD bay would cover half. or possibly somehow tie it down the bottom of the case?


----------



## Gyrael

Phew. Okay, here it is. Of course all credit goes to Devious Dog for the original idea, and to DeadlyPaperBag as I used his method. Again, I can't thank them both enough for their amazingly helpful guides, as well as everyone for all their advice. This place is awesome.

I gotta say, this looks really damn good. The whole dual 200mm intake was meant to be for this case.

I switched out my Bitfenix SP for the stock fans since the LEDs don't match. It doesn't bother me since I also really like the Corsair LEDs, but next time I'm in the US I'll get another Spectre Pro and put those in. I also used rubber pads for all the screws. I re-purposed the ones that come in the front of the case for the lower 4 holes I drilled because these were in places where I could widen them enough for the pads to fit. The top two holes are really close to the edge (in fact one of them isn't fully closed), so for those I had to make smaller holes and use the littler pads that also came with my Spectre Pro, one of each side of the case. Worked well and makes it look a little nicer. Now, that makes 6 screws, but there's 8 holes. You can look below for what I used for the other 2 holes (it's not screws). I gotta say, I had a little trouble drilling the holes; I'm totally new to handiwork like this, so there's a few scratches on the metal chassis from when I wasn't pushing the drill in hard enough and it spun away a bit... But whatever, I don't care since it's not visible. And I learned from it.























In case anyone's curious, those little black things sticking out are the rubber, er, thingies that came with my Bitfenix SP. They're real nice and effective. You stretch them to make them thin as to pass them trough the required holes and then of course they clamp the whole thing up. I used them because the holes in the grill didn't line up well enough for screws, and plus these seem cleaner and neater.



And here's all my crap.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Gyrael what DeadlyPaperBag did is very close to what I did. However I did not want to move the bottom fan and after looking at what needed to be removed to fit the stock corsair 200mm fan into the top it was all systems go. If I did not want the bottom fan to line up exactly with the front circle then I would have just simply moved the fan down and then install the next one, this would also allow you to put what ever fan you wanted at the front. I was just working with what I had, after spending all that cash on the initial setup.
> 
> And yes, you will need to spray a couple sections to hide the bare steel after removing the 5.25" drive bay.. I just went down to the $2 dollar shop and got a cheap can of spray paint (matt black), two very quick sprays and that's it.. and very lucky that the paint matched spot on..
> 
> All I used was a cheap $4 dollar metal saw, the same as what I used to cut my door handle latches down with.
> 
> And then center punched the drill marks and drilled four holes..


Yeah, I would have liked the fan to line up with the grill too, so I know where you're coming from. In the end I did have to go with Deadly's method because as I said I need my Spectre Pros to fit, but I also I really don't think I have the finesse to do all that cutting. I wish I did! As you know your setup is my favorite. Maybe one day I'll be able to stick a big radiator at the front too. Thankfully the whole grill thing isn't noticeable with the fascia on.

I also think I might get two red LED Sickleflows for my V6 GT to try red lighting instead of blue. I like it as it is but after seeing your and other people's red lights, I'm curious.

Thanks again for the help!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Just wanted to thank everyone for the advice with the NZXT led rope! I'm just waiting for my windowed side panel to arrive and then I'll be set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, looks really nice! I really like how you used white lighting.

Edit: By the way, anyone have any suggestions for LED fans for my V6 GT aside from Sickleflows?


----------



## Vendari

@Gyrael I used 4 tie wires... one for each hole and made it as tight as possible. and CM Storm force 200 is this one http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2918 i wanted the Bitfenix PRO LED 200mm but they aren't available in my country







I suggest using the SP fan to spot cool since you've already place 2 200mm fans as front intakes... Good job by the way.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> @Gyrael I used 4 tie wires... one for each hole and made it as tight as possible. and CM Storm force 200 is this one http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2918 i wanted the Bitfenix PRO LED 200mm but they aren't available in my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest using the SP fan to spot cool since you've already place 2 200mm fans as front intakes... Good job by the way.


Huh, so it's basically a faster Megaflow? Does that come exclusively with their cases or something? I can't find it on sale; it appears to be discontinued.

Thank you!


----------



## ironhide138

@Gyrael Your case looks awesome now man... And I never could figure out how those Bitfenix supper mount things worked


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> @Gyrael I used 4 tie wires... one for each hole and made it as tight as possible. and CM Storm force 200 is this one http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2918 i wanted the Bitfenix PRO LED 200mm but they aren't available in my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest using the SP fan to spot cool since you've already place 2 200mm fans as front intakes... Good job by the way.


You can always order from another Country, loads of on-line store's these days.. I get stuff all the time from the USA, UK and now direct from taiwan (Bitspower) as sometimes its much cheaper.. of course it depends on your exchange rate..


----------



## Vendari

Unfortunately.. wherever I try to order the shipping price is always 3-4 times the actual price of the product... sure i can afford it but i cant justify spendign the extra money for nuthin'.... and yes Gyrael its a faster megaflow... its for the cm storm cases i rekon. but it didnt come with a case it was sold solo.


----------



## okar19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Nice. Are they loud at full speed? Cheers.


Yes they are.


----------



## Kart86

Surprised I've not posted in here yet. Just added a CPU loop, looking to do GPU shortly.



Will get more/better images this weekend!


----------



## Darylrese

How did you get rid of the plastic plinth for the HDD Cages by the front intake fan? I would like to remove mine to improve airflow!

Awsome looking build! Are those GTX 690's or Titans?


----------



## Kart86

Just 680's. No budget for Titan... Yet.

As for the pedestal there are a few screws under the case.


----------



## Darylrese

Ah ha! Im going to look tonight and remove it! I had no idea, i thought it was perminently attached to the case! REP for you for that mate


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> @Gyrael Your case looks awesome now man... And I never could figure out how those Bitfenix supper mount things worked


Thank you! I just have to get red cable extensions now to complete the aesthetic.

Yeah, they're a bit unusual. Took me a while to figure out I had to pull instead of push.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> Unfortunately.. wherever I try to order the shipping price is always 3-4 times the actual price of the product... sure i can afford it but i cant justify spendign the extra money for nuthin'.... and yes Gyrael its a faster megaflow... its for the cm storm cases i rekon. but it didnt come with a case it was sold solo.


Yeah, I'm on the same boat. Plus, my country taxes imported electronics, and apparently that extends to personal online orders. In fact it was only very recently that Amazon starting shipping electronics to here, I guess because they just now have a system that enables them to pay the tax for you.

That's cool. I don't get why they would discontinue it.


----------



## Darylrese

I've just tried a Gentle Typhoon, Corsair SP120 and a cheap fan as a spot cooler for my GTX 670 SLI but the top card is still reaching 79c....going to have to try the mesh side panel i guess


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I've just tried a Gentle Typhoon, Corsair SP120 and a cheap fan as a spot cooler for my GTX 670 SLI but the top card is still reaching 79c....going to have to try the mesh side panel i guess


There was someone who managed some sort of mount on their SLI cards themselves where they put two SPs right on them. I don't remember who or how though. You can try looking through the thread. It should be somewhere in the last couple hundred pages. Someone else might remember this.


----------



## Darylrese

Thank-you.

I just did some testing with a mild OC of +50mhz core, +200mhz memory, custom aggressive fan profile sets fan to 100% over 60c.

*As it is :* 80c on top GPU 65c Bottom GPU

*With AP-15 as spot cooler:* 79C top GPU, 64c Bottom GPU

*With side mesh and single SP120 :* 75c top GPU, 62c Bottom GPU

*With side mesh and single AP-15:* 70c top GPU, 60c Bottom GPU

SO that's a 10c difference with the side mesh and a single AP-15. Dam the mesh is ugly though. I'm dissapointed now, i was in love with my SLI setup, now i'm thinking differently of it due to temperatures of the top card.

I wish they did an all acrylic side panel here in the UK with a fan mount, that would give the best of both worlds!

Not sure what to do now...


----------



## Zillerella

Just got my 600t white. I set everything up and its running sweet.

One bad side: the front 200mm fan is making coil whine

But else it's an awesome case











My hardware is old. I3 540, Radeon hd 5750 etc.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thank-you.
> 
> I just did some testing with a mild OC of +50mhz core, +200mhz memory, custom aggressive fan profile sets fan to 100% over 60c.
> 
> *As it is :* 80c on top GPU 65c Bottom GPU
> 
> *With AP-15 as spot cooler:* 79C top GPU, 64c Bottom GPU
> 
> *With side mesh and single SP120 :* 75c top GPU, 62c Bottom GPU
> 
> *With side mesh and single AP-15:* 70c top GPU, 60c Bottom GPU
> 
> SO that's a 10c difference with the side mesh and a single AP-15. Dam the mesh is ugly though. I'm dissapointed now, i was in love with my SLI setup, now i'm thinking differently of it due to temperatures of the top card.
> 
> I wish they did an all acrylic side panel here in the UK with a fan mount, that would give the best of both worlds!
> 
> Not sure what to do now...


Mine came with mesh panel and I have 2 fans blowing on the video cards and a fan profile with 100% speed at 65C. My cards never get to 60C. Maybe because the rig is in the basement.
Anyway I plan on getting a side panel with the window and cutting holes myself for the fans so I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Darylrese

That's exactly what i want to do. Really wish i was good at DIY and had the tools to do so haha

Wow, those are great temps! What cards do you have in SLI? Are they reference models?


----------



## hackzzip1224

Here is my 600t upgrading to custom water loop soon


----------



## hackzzip1224

don't know why that one pic uploaded upside down but oh well


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That's exactly what i want to do. Really wish i was good at DIY and had the tools to do so haha
> 
> Wow, those are great temps! What cards do you have in SLI? Are they reference models?


I'm not good with DIY myself buy I've been learning. I borrowed a dremel from a friend that I plan to use. I'm currently trying to find the cheapest way to get the window panel. From Corsair, it's $29.99 plus $12 shipping to me. NCIX has it for $24.17 plus $11 shipping. I'm still looking.

I have 2 EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ 4GB in SLI. This was really the reason why I choose a reference design, because of the single fan with exhaust outside the case. I haven't really done any gpu benchmarks lately but when I had done unigine heaven and 3dmark previously and my temps were just about 59/60C. With the games I'm currently playing, my max temps are 55C for Dirt3 and 46C for iRacing. I have 2 Xigmatek XAF-F1255 fans on full blast on the side panel. I previously had Ultra Kaze 3000s (boy that was loud). Was never really concerned about the noise because I usually have headphones on when gaming. I switched fans for aesthetics.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thank-you.
> 
> I just did some testing with a mild OC of +50mhz core, +200mhz memory, custom aggressive fan profile sets fan to 100% over 60c.
> 
> *As it is :* 80c on top GPU 65c Bottom GPU
> 
> *With AP-15 as spot cooler:* 79C top GPU, 64c Bottom GPU
> 
> *With side mesh and single SP120 :* 75c top GPU, 62c Bottom GPU
> 
> *With side mesh and single AP-15:* 70c top GPU, 60c Bottom GPU
> 
> SO that's a 10c difference with the side mesh and a single AP-15. Dam the mesh is ugly though. I'm dissapointed now, i was in love with my SLI setup, now i'm thinking differently of it due to temperatures of the top card.
> 
> I wish they did an all acrylic side panel here in the UK with a fan mount, that would give the best of both worlds!
> 
> Not sure what to do now...


And with waterblocks you could drop them both down to about 40-50c with a lot less noise and still be able to use the window, albeit more money. Then you can have your cake and eat it too. Plus watercooling is smexy looking


----------



## Gyrael

Guys, I'm having a lot of trouble finding information about good LED fans for my V6 GT. I would really appreciate if anyone could help me out if they know anything about this or have some links to share. As far as fans for heatsinks go, I see a lot of recommendations for Scythe Gentle Typhoons, Silverstone Air Penetrators and Cougar fans. Now, aside from the fact that none of those have LEDs, I really don't like their aesthetics except for the Cougars, but if we're talking about non LED fans I think the Corsair SPs would take the cake anyway. I've been browsing the Air Cooling forums with not results. I guess most people don't care about having LEDs on their heatsinks. I guess maybe I should also make a thread there?

As an aside, I was also wondering if anyone's tried the new NZXT FZ fans? They made them proper 200mm. I'm super curious about how they compare to the Bitfenix SPs. I think I'm not the only one curious about the "200mm scene" since it's still young. Always looking for competitors.


----------



## p33k

I am not sure why I never joined this wonderful club! I have had a white 600T for about a year now and read this thread from time to time, when I have time







I am about to start an unnecessary but fun upgrade to a sabertooth z77, 3770k and h100i so I will post some photos of the inside after I am done. Here's my setup now.



I am planning on moving my hard drives up into 5.25 bays and looking at a couple different products. Anyone have some feedback on which one to choose? The Cooler Master and Evercool is the cheapest because I can find it in Korea. The others I have to pay Amazon shipping on (about the cost of the product).

1. Xigmatek 4 in 3 - I have seen pictures of other people using it. Plus, it has 120mm fan. Negative, I will have to remove it to clean the dust filters. http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=97#.UTlOcdZHKJs
2. Vantec HDC-800A - Plus, it has dust filter built in, Negative, ugly logo on front, small 80mm fan. http://www.vantecusa.com/en/product/view_detail/442
3. Everycool HD-AR-RBK - Same plus and negatives as Vantec. http://www.evercool.com.tw/categories/global/cooler/hddcooler/hd-ar-r/armor.php
4. Cooler Master 4 in 3 - Plus, 120mm fan. Negative, ugly logo and no dust filter http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2542


----------



## Vendari

@Gyrael, If you're trying to push air through a rad or heatsinks you should always use high static pressure fans. The Stock fans from the H80i are SP120s i think and they do a very good job. try reading this, might help you decide http://www.anandtech.com/show/6177/choosing-the-best-120mm-radiator-fan-testing-eight-fans-with-corsairs-h80


----------



## navit

Still look good in the 600t


----------



## Vendari

@Zillerella You can cut the inner grill, it'll improve airflow and get rid of the whine. You can go to a trusted metal shop or friend or whatever if you can't do it yourself.. but a rotary tool is very easy to use. here's a pic of how i did it.. i just cut along the thin separators that the holes made,=.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> @Gyrael, If you're trying to push air through a rad or heatsinks you should always use high static pressure fans. The Stock fans from the H80i are SP120s i think and they do a very good job. try reading this, might help you decide http://www.anandtech.com/show/6177/choosing-the-best-120mm-radiator-fan-testing-eight-fans-with-corsairs-h80


Yeah, I know about static pressure. As I said though, my problem is that none of those fans have LEDs except for the Sickleflows, which don't do a good job. I had read that article before, and it's actually the reason it made me wanna research this, since I currently have Sickleflows on my V6 GT and evidently I could do better. It's especially important for me to have those LEDs because they are the source of lighting on my case. As I said, if we're talking about fans without LEDs, I already know I could go for the Corsair SPs, or even those NZXTs for the white fan blades. But alas, my mystery is the LED heatsink fan.

I appreciate the link anyways though! Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thank-you.
> 
> I just did some testing with a mild OC of +50mhz core, +200mhz memory, custom aggressive fan profile sets fan to 100% over 60c.
> 
> *As it is :* 80c on top GPU 65c Bottom GPU
> 
> *With AP-15 as spot cooler:* 79C top GPU, 64c Bottom GPU
> 
> *With side mesh and single SP120 :* 75c top GPU, 62c Bottom GPU
> 
> *With side mesh and single AP-15:* 70c top GPU, 60c Bottom GPU
> 
> SO that's a 10c difference with the side mesh and a single AP-15. Dam the mesh is ugly though. I'm dissapointed now, i was in love with my SLI setup, now i'm thinking differently of it due to temperatures of the top card.
> 
> I wish they did an all acrylic side panel here in the UK with a fan mount, that would give the best of both worlds!
> 
> Not sure what to do now...


Did you try looking for that post I mentioned? I might do that for you anyway whenever I have spare time since I'm curious myself.


----------



## confed

Posted a pic before but i think forgot to add these. First pic is from earlier. I recently got an ssd + hdd and a dremel that allowed me to remove the "ribs" on the removable filters

Sorry for the pics, taken with my phone so not the best.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> And with waterblocks you could drop them both down to about 40-50c with a lot less noise and still be able to use the window, albeit more money. Then you can have your cake and eat it too. Plus watercooling is smexy looking


I wish i could but i don't don't trust myself with a watercooled loop also my dad would kill me as he is convinced its not safe and i'm living in his house at the moment so don't want to upset him! Also waterblocks for the GPU's alone will set me back about £150.

Here in the UK the temperature inside / outside very rearly gets warm, its just finding a happy medium to suit all my needs of side window and cooling at same time.

I found a chap in the USA who can make an all clear side panel but he wants $75 + $68 for delivery which is fair enough but that makes it over £100 which is a lot of money.

*Gyrael* - The 120mm fan infront of the GPU's made hardly any difference atall. a few c at very most. The side panel fan made a 10c difference but whistled through the side mesh and it didn't look that great either.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I found a chap in the USA who can make an all clear side panel but he wants $75 + $68 for delivery which is fair enough but that makes it over £100 which is a lot of money


that's way too cheap. i asked mnpctech to estimate everything for me and went about $220. $75 for the whole side panel is too cheap though. an acrylic sheet worth $75 would be like 1meter x 450mm in my place, you can't use them with the 600t, knowing that the side panel is 620mm x 550mm.


----------



## Darylrese

hmm, i work in a school, the tech department said they can make me a window with fan holes, ill probably just replace the side window with a new one with cutouts for fans rather than make a whole clear side panel.

Not sure wheather to get one for 80mm fans, 120mm fans or 140mm and how many. I want to still have enough side window to see in too.

They did it for me before on my old storm scout and it came out really well. Temps were really good too.


----------



## mtrx

Switched from Cosmos II to a 600T SE today. Loving this case!


----------



## Sulfatron

Hi!!

Recently moved my setup into a 600t, I must say I love this case, a lot of room and airflow compared with my previous case (FT03







)


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Switched from Cosmos II to a 600T SE today. Loving this case!


sweet setup sir. love it a lot


----------



## Gyrael

Damn, really clean looking setups there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> *Gyrael* - The 120mm fan infront of the GPU's made hardly any difference atall. a few c at very most. The side panel fan made a 10c difference but whistled through the side mesh and it didn't look that great either.


I think I didn't explain it properly, but I found the post. As you can see they got some magnetic mounts that allows them to put the fans right on the video card, as opposed to setting it on the HDD rack. It might be a good option for you, since it allows you to keep the window.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Damn, really clean looking setups there.
> I think I didn't explain it properly, but I found the post. As you can see they got some magnetic mounts that allows them to put the fans right on the video card, as opposed to setting it on the HDD rack. It might be a good option for you. since it allos you to keep the window.


hmm, does the 2nd fan not screw in on the right side? would that make it unstable and possibly rattle?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> hmm, does the 2nd fan not screw in on the right side? would that make it unstable and possibly rattle?


Huh, I didn't notice that. It looks like they were using 140mms so the second one must not have fit. Maybe if you use 120s? At any rate it might be worth it even with just one fan in there. It would be a matter of experimenting. Or PMing that person, although they don't look like the've been around for a while.


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Switched from Cosmos II to a 600T SE today. Loving this case!


Dude I really like that wallpaper. Where did you get it?


----------



## ironhide138

you could possibly get two 80mm to fit, might spot cool between the cards better too.


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> Dude I really like that wallpaper. Where did you get it?


Here: http://www.digitalblasphemy.com


----------



## Darylrese

That's a good idea but they wouldn't get any cool air, wonder if it makes much difference!

Do you think the corsair af120 quiet edition fans will be sufficient for side intakes?

I wonder if you can bend some PCI-E brackets to make a mount for a fan similar to the product in the link as they dont seem to make such a product in the UK


----------



## Darylrese

Well i just made a totally Ghetto mod out of old PCI-E slot brackets (Prototype) to see what it did with a single SP120 and my top cards temps went down by 6c!!

The metal isn't thick enough and the fan wobbles when its spinning but i just wanted to test it first.

I could try and make this mod out of sheet metal and spray it all black and see if i can fit two fans there instead of one but it could cost a fair bit.

A chap posted here earlier with a purchased version of this but i can find it anywhere here in the uk.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well i just made a totally Ghetto mod out of old PCI-E slot brackets (Prototype) to see what it did with a single SP120 and my top cards temps went down by 6c!!
> 
> The metal isn't thick enough and the fan wobbles when its spinning but i just wanted to test it first.
> 
> I could try and make this mod out of sheet metal and spray it all black and see if i can fit two fans there instead of one but it could cost a fair bit.
> 
> A chap posted here earlier with a purchased version of this but i can find it anywhere here in the uk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That actually looks really good, nice makeshift work!









I do understand that it wobbles but I don't think it should be that difficult to improve on that design in order to increase stability.


----------



## Darylrese

any ideas for strengthening them up?

I just took all the old brackets off my Storm Scout and my old Antec 900 case, the Antec ones would be ideal as the have high airflow slats in but they still wobble like the others.

The only way i can see itsa possible is to use stronger metal but then i'd have to cut and make the whole thing and i have rubbish tools at home









Here's Mk2 with the Antec brackets


----------



## Gyrael

Nice, that's really clever! I it looks good.

Trying to think of a fix for the wobbling but like you I can only think of stronger metal : /


----------



## Darylrese

I just found some stronger PCI-e brackets in my stuff and they have small slats in the ends, bent them back, drilled the hole bigger, resprayed and will test in about 30mins once dry


----------



## Gyrael

Awesome, I hope it works out! This would be an easy and useful mod for people with similar video cards.


----------



## Darylrese

Hopefully it will work. If not ill probably just fit the mesh until i can make a custom panel.

Should i go and pick up a AF120 instead of using the SP120?


----------



## Gyrael

I don't think so? I would think the SP would give you better temperatures. Do you have an AF to compare to?


----------



## Darylrese

I do have an AF120 on my rear exhaust at the moment. Think ill keep the SP120 for the mod, see what its like, if it doesnt work out ill go out and pick up a AF120 Dual Pack and fit them to the mesh panel


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> any ideas for strengthening them up?
> 
> I just took all the old brackets off my Storm Scout and my old Antec 900 case, the Antec ones would be ideal as the have high airflow slats in but they still wobble like the others.
> 
> The only way i can see itsa possible is to use stronger metal but then i'd have to cut and make the whole thing and i have rubbish tools at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Mk2 with the Antec brackets
> 
> *snip*


Great idea and I like how you made them from spare parts. But to strengthen them up maybe you could double up on the brackets. Basically take two of them for the top and bottom and sandwich them together


----------



## Darylrese

Here's Mk3 with the stiffer brackets, they still wobble but not as much...





I could try and double them up but i'm not sure 100% if its an idea i want to keep or not

Max temp on my top card is now 75c which i think is not too bad for a mildly overclocked GTX 670? The bottom is still laughing at below 60c most of the time.


----------



## Gyrael

At any rate it's definitely a manageable temperature, isn't it? You could keep it set up like that until you can buy one of those mounts somewhere.


----------



## ironhide138

Nice ghetto rig. The reason it wobbles though, is probably because only one side it attached to the mount. Maybe try to attach something to bridge the mounts together? might make it a bit stronger. OR if you want to go super ghetto handyman, screw a 2nd cover to the end of those to extend them.


----------



## Darylrese

haha well i just went out and bought 2 Corsair AF120's and fitted the side mesh and its the same temperature on the top card...75c!

I was expecting it to be lower for my £20 expense and fitting the mesh....hmmmm

Sorry for crappy iphone quality


----------



## ironhide138

it didnt drop at all? Thats strange. if your ghetto rig fan mount dropped it by 5, I would think the side mesh with fans would have done atleast 8-10.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeh I was expecting a fairly big drop in temps too. When I tried the side mesh with a single AP-15 temps dropped by 10c. With two corsair af120's it has stayed at 75c







maybe static pressure fans are better for gpu cooling I just forked out 20 quid for a pair of af120s though


----------



## ironhide138

I would assume that the SP fans would have been better for direct cooling. Correct me if im wrong, but all the SP fans have like 3x the force of the AF fans.... but still, I would expect there to be some change. Sure they arn't in backwards ?


----------



## Gyrael

Yeah, I would imagine the SPs would dissipate the heat that the video cards are exhausting better.

Edit: Wait, did you set them up as intake or as exhaust? I think you want them as exhaust.


----------



## Darylrese

I have set them up as intakes as I thought the cards needed a cool air intake?


----------



## Gyrael

Well, you probably wanna exhaust that hot air outside your case because right now it's going to your top card, right? Pushing air into them obviously helps some simply by making it move faster but you would probably get better results exhausting. You still have the other fan on your HDD cage, yeah?


----------



## jbyron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> There was someone who managed some sort of mount on their SLI cards themselves where they put two SPs right on them. I don't remember who or how though. You can try looking through the thread. It should be somewhere in the last couple hundred pages. Someone else might remember this.


that was me! I'm replying on my phone so it's a little hard to be detailed, but the mounts were purchased at moddiy. Just check the fan mount section, and I have pics in my rig (not sure if it can be seen)


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Well, you probably wanna exhaust that hot air outside your case because right now it's going to your top card, right? Pushing air into them obviously helps some simply by making it move faster but you would probably get better results exhausting. You still have the other fan on your HDD cage, yeah?


Nope I've removed that fan. I can try them as exhausts but I would prefer them as intakes if possible otherwise that hot air is going to get blown in my face lol

I've just refitted a single AP-15 and temps are down to 68c. The Corsair AF120 fans are useless, i will be taking mine back for a refund if i can!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Well, you probably wanna exhaust that hot air outside your case because right now it's going to your top card, right? Pushing air into them obviously helps some simply by making it move faster but you would probably get better results exhausting. You still have the other fan on your HDD cage, yeah?


I tried a fan as exhaust and temps weren't very good 75c again, intake seems to give the best results with the AP15 fan and the Corsair SP120 for a happy medium between temps and noise. The AP-15 stops the cards from throttling though which is a big plus dispitwe it making more noise and a bit of an annoying whine noise at full speed.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I tried a fan as exhaust and temps weren't very good 75c again, intake seems to give the best results with the AP15 fan and the Corsair SP120 for a happy medium between temps and noise. The AP-15 stops the cards from throttling though which is a big plus dispitwe it making more noise and a bit of an annoying whine noise at full speed.


I'd try one or two fans as exhaust on the side panel (both on the bottom half) and the spot cooling fan on the HDD rack. That way the cards get fed cool air from the intake too. I'd use AFs for the exhaust and an SP or your AP for the spot cool.

That's a nice improvement with the AP as intake too though. Did you check the other temps in your case?


----------



## Devious Dog

Guys, been playing around with my build this weekend as I have just fitted my new block to my GTX 690. However in the process I have thought about going back to clear coolant with black piping and then RED LEDs on the important stuff. What do you think.


Red Coolant


Clear Coolant

Of course you will have to imagine what it would look like with black piping.

The main reason why I am thinking of this is the Red coolant will stain the clear plastic over time. Let me know what you think as I can buy some clear coolant and black tubing tomorrow for mid weed work on the box.

Oh.. for those that have PM me.. the card specs can be found on my build page
Case Mod - Corsair 600T - Morpheus


----------



## ironhide138

What about black coolant if it exists. Could look cool. But I've always been a fan of black tubeing. Non glossy though.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> What about black coolant if it exists. Could look cool. But I've always been a fan of black tubeing. Non glossy though.


Yeah.. thats what I am thinking a Matt Black tubeing.. that way it fits with my Matt Black parts and spray.. but here in Australia I have only seen Gloss tubeing.. I guess yet another import once I have found it.


----------



## PTCB

Tygon Norprene is your answer. I got a roll laying around. It'll definitely give you the industrial look.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Yeah.. thats what I am thinking a Matt Black tubeing.. that way it fits with my Matt Black parts and spray.. but here in Australia I have only seen Gloss tubeing.. I guess yet another import once I have found it.


You could always spray ain't the clear tubeing with mat black paint. Or maybe (if it works) some of that window tinting paint so you could still kind of see through them.


----------



## mtrx

Added couple of white lights to the top of the case. These Vengeance rams sure look hideous without heatspreaders, will have to try to put the original ones back on at some point.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Added couple of white lights to the top of the case. These Vengeance rams sure look hideous without heatspreaders, will have to try to put the original ones back on at some point.


hope to have a space that big to have my rig over the desk too.







my lg 42" tv took all my desk space, and having a child would make your room s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Added couple of white lights to the top of the case. These Vengeance rams sure look hideous without heatspreaders, will have to try to put the original ones back on at some point.


i hope i had a space that big and have my rig over the table.







having a child makes your room space very little.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Added couple of white lights to the top of the case. These Vengeance rams sure look hideous without heatspreaders, will have to try to put the original ones back on at some point.


i hope i had a space that big and have my rig over the table.







having a child makes your room space very little.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I'd try one or two fans as exhaust on the side panel (both on the bottom half) and the spot cooling fan on the HDD rack. That way the cards get fed cool air from the intake too. I'd use AFs for the exhaust and an SP or your AP for the spot cool.
> 
> That's a nice improvement with the AP as intake too though. Did you check the other temps in your case?


Tried that mate and temps were worse.

I took the AF120's back for a refund just now. Just need to decide if im keeping the side mesh and a semi noisy AP-15, going back to side window and perfecting my ghetto mod with the SP120 or leaving the side mesh with the SP120 and getting low 70's temperature and being happy with that


----------



## Darylrese

The Ghetto Fan Mod is complete! Final temps: *71c* top card, *60c* bottom card with a single Corsair SP120 with custom sprayed ring to match my build. It doesn't wobble now i've used stronger brackets and make the fan closer to the cards.

It's a great compromise for those who don't like the side mesh. Temps are about 4c better with the mesh but I just cant bring myself to like it especially with the added noise of the fans whistling through the holes.


----------



## Gyrael

That looks super nice.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The Ghetto Fan Mod is complete! Final temps: *71c* top card, *60c* bottom card with a single Corsair SP120 with custom sprayed ring to match my build. It doesn't wobble now i've used stronger brackets and make the fan closer to the cards.
> 
> It's a great compromise for those who don't like the side mesh. Temps are about 4c better with the mesh but I just cant bring myself to like it especially with the added noise of the fans whistling through the holes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great work, that looks fantastic!

Also I don't know if I said this before but I love your custom covers for the I/O panel, graphics cards, hard drive cage etc etc etc.

Awesome rig


----------



## Krullmeister

Damn double post ):


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Guys, been playing around with my build this weekend as I have just fitted my new block to my GTX 690. However in the process I have thought about going back to clear coolant with black piping and then RED LEDs on the important stuff. What do you think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Coolant
> 
> 
> Clear Coolant
> 
> Of course you will have to imagine what it would look like with black piping.
> 
> The main reason why I am thinking of this is the Red coolant will stain the clear plastic over time. Let me know what you think as I can buy some clear coolant and black tubing tomorrow for mid weed work on the box.
> 
> Oh.. for those that have PM me.. the card specs can be found on my build page
> Case Mod - Corsair 600T - Morpheus


Please choose black tubing over the full red theme. Right now the rig seems flooded with red all over the place. I prefer highlights and shadows in a rig, Its going to be a perfect match for the black sparkle fittings as well


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> That looks super nice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Great work, that looks fantastic!
> 
> Also I don't know if I said this before but I love your custom covers for the I/O panel, graphics cards, hard drive cage etc etc etc.
> 
> Awesome rig


Thanks guys! It is snowing here today in the UK so my abient temps have plumeted, but im fairly confident temps are acceptable with the mod even when it is warmer.

I'm happy with how my build is turning out, i wish i could go for a full watercooled setup but i don't trust myself with water and electrical components lol


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Please choose black tubing over the full red theme. Right now the rig seems flooded with red all over the place. I prefer highlights and shadows in a rig, Its going to be a perfect match for the black sparkle fittings as well


Ordered some black tubing today and 2 containers of clear radiator coolant, also looking at ordering in some red clear just to see what it looks like but that will have to come from the USA, so 4 weeks wait for that. One thing to note though about my build is that I dont have to have the inside fan leds on, and normal running of the rig they are off. Was toying with the idea of putting a white led strip underneith the case for lighting affect.. but still so much to do, and not enought time..


----------



## Darylrese

Out of curiosity what Watercooling kit would i need to cool my CPU and 2 x GTX 670 Direct CU II's that would fit into my Corsair 600T?

I'm fairly interested into looking at the possibilities provided its safe enough to watercool. Im totally new to watercooling, i know the GPU blocks alone are going to cost around £180


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Out of curiosity what Watercooling kit would i need to cool my CPU and 2 x GTX 670 Direct CU II's that would fit into my Corsair 600T?
> 
> I'm fairly interested into looking at the possibilities provided its safe enough to watercool. Im totally new to watercooling, i know the GPU blocks alone are going to cost around £180


xspc are the best but there are no kits for both. you're going to have a custom loop if you'd like to watercool the gpu too. as for the gpu try a universal gpu block. i got this problem in mine (a single model gpu block) where the block didn't make any contact on the gpu's vcore and skyrocketed my temps @ 90*C on idle.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Out of curiosity what Watercooling kit would i need to cool my CPU and 2 x GTX 670 Direct CU II's that would fit into my Corsair 600T?
> 
> I'm fairly interested into looking at the possibilities provided its safe enough to watercool. Im totally new to watercooling, i know the GPU blocks alone are going to cost around £180


Like the above user posted, you will need some additional parts to a kit for your sli GPUs. But if your willing to do a little mod and sacrifice your top 5.25 bay, I would get a kit with a 360 radiator. But if your OCing a 360 would just barely be enough. I would recommend adding another radiator somewhere, but is not completely necessary.

As for it being safe, that is debatable. Obviously water and electronics dont mix well. But pure distilled water isnt as conductive as you might think. I was topping off my loop one time and I overfilled it. Water ran down my MOBO's right side, all over my IDE, 24 pin, sata ports, and anything else on that side, WHILE IT WAS CRUNCHING BOINC. I didnt notice how much water it was until I turned off my rig(through the proper process) and tore it apart. I was shocked, but the computer wasnt









But I did recently mess up my Aquaero's RGB with a small water leak thanks to my 2nd faulty Monsoon led light fitting. So there is some risk, but not as much as you would think IMO

Also you can think of it this way. What causes the most damage to electronics?? Heat. And a WC loop can dispel that heat faster, more efficiently, and farther away than a HSF could. So a WC loop is actually safer in that aspect. Thats my


----------



## Lumo841

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Switched from Cosmos II to a 600T SE today. Loving this case!


This is one of the nicest setups I've ever seen! Congrats


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Out of curiosity what Watercooling kit would i need to cool my CPU and 2 x GTX 670 Direct CU II's that would fit into my Corsair 600T?
> 
> I'm fairly interested into looking at the possibilities provided its safe enough to watercool. Im totally new to watercooling, i know the GPU blocks alone are going to cost around £180


A couple thing I could suggest

+ Put a 360 up top and a 400 at the front and loose your 5.25" drive bay and do a setup similar to Car17, you will however need a dual pump system for enough pressure in my opinion.

+ Purchase a GTX Titan and sell off your GTX 670's. Why do I say this, simple. The cost of two radiators, pumps, res, water blocks and all those connectors would be very close to the cost of a Titain. The Titian has more processing power than a dual SLI GXT 670 setup and this would put you in a better position with GPU.

As for safe enough.. well.. if you intend to setup an open loop system and then just forget about it.. I would say you are not ready for this. If you are willing to open your case up and inspect your build and monitor your temps then all will be good.

I have almost all my water loop stuff on one side which I call the wet side, just in case something bursts. This also includes both my radiator inlets not being directly over the top of my mainboard or PSU like most people do. One good thing about the 600T is the PSU is raised 5mm off the bottom of the case, and if water does leak it does not go into your PSU but drains through all those holes in the bottom of the case over your floor









Any way I hope this helps


----------



## Darylrese

Cheers mate.

I only just bought my second GTX 670 a few weeks ago as i was waiting for titan but it is way out of my price range, plus i dont think its much different considering all but one of my games support SLI no problems.I only run a single 180p 120hz monitor too. I'd be lucky to get £500 for my GTX 670's and titan in the UK is around £900 meaning id have to find £400 for the 'upgrade'

By the sounds of it, it's going to cost quite a lot to get my CPU and GPU's cooled, its probably not worth the money considering i change graphics cards every year and probably CPU's too!

I am happy to check temps, inspect the condition of components etc i love tinkering around with my build.


----------



## ironhide138

2x 670s will be fine for games for quite a while. Start putting money Side for water cooling, and then upgrade when the 700 series comes out. Buy an inevitable 780 or something and then water cool your system


----------



## BBLENDER

You'll be alright. I have 2 6950's and they still run most games at max settings. I can't see myself spending 1000+ on video for just a few games that I can't max. That's just me tho.


----------



## Jester435

Would it be better to buy two corsair 120mm on the top for exhaust or get a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro?

I am also going to swap out the corsair 200mm with a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro. The current one makes a really annoying whine when I use the fan controller.

Also is the corsair 120mm a good exhaust fan in the rear or should I look at something else?

I was playing tomb raider all weekend and noticed everything was running warmer than usual. I had an antec 900 as my last case and that thing ran SUPER cool and quiet.

I updated my sig rig with current pictures, so you can get an idea.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Would it be better to buy two corsair 120mm on the top for exhaust or get a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro?
> 
> I am also going to swap out the corsair 200mm with a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro. The current one makes a really annoying whine when I use the fan controller.
> 
> Also is the corsair 120mm a good exhaust fan in the rear or should I look at something else?
> 
> I was playing tomb raider all weekend and noticed everything was running warmer than usual. I had an antec 900 as my last case and that thing ran SUPER cool and quiet.
> 
> I updated my sig rig with current pictures, so you can get an idea.


Well, as a rule I would avoid putting two exhausts up there. If you want it to be exhaust, you should only put one in the backmost position. This is because if you put one in the frontmost position it's gonna rob cool air from your Zalman cooler. The backmost one is good because it will exhaust the hot air from the Zalman.

Conversely, if you want it to be intake, you should only put in the frontmost one so it feeds cool air to the Zalman.

Of course you can always try for yourself. You never totally know for sure with fans.

The Corsair AF 120mm is a great exhaust fan. Real quiet too.

I'm pretty sure the Bitfenix Spectre Pro can't fit up top because it's thicker than the Corsair (25mm vs 20mm), and a 200mm fan at the top has to partially go in through that opening on the motherboard tray, which seems to be a snug fit fir the Corsair.


----------



## Jester435

It does have the corsair 200mm exhaust on the top right now. So is that a problem with my zalman cooler?

I want to swap out the front 200mm because the airflow doesnt seem very good with the stock corsair fan.

I will order the 120mm corsair fan for the rear right now.

I just dont know what to do with the two 200mm on the front and top. The front was very warm this weekend which I am not used to because the antec case was always super cool. a few times it was even cooling the room down a few degrees.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It does have the corsair 200mm exhaust on the top right now. So is that a problem with my zalman cooler?
> 
> I want to swap out the front 200mm because the airflow doesnt seem very good with the stock corsair fan.
> 
> I will order the 120mm corsair fan for the rear right now.
> 
> I just dont know what to do with the two 200mm on the front and top. The front was very warm this weekend which I am not used to because the antec case was always super cool. a few times it was even cooling the room down a few degrees.


I would flip it around and make it intake as right now it's probably choking it.

Yeah, you should definitely swap the front for a Bitfenix. It's a really good fan.

Edit: I would suggesting modding your case so you can mount two 200mm fans at the front like I did, but it looks like you're using those 5.25" bays up there. If you're willing to at least take out the DVD drive you could fit a 120mm in there though.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Would it be better to buy two corsair 120mm on the top for exhaust or get a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro?
> 
> I am also going to swap out the corsair 200mm with a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro. The current one makes a really annoying whine when I use the fan controller.
> 
> Also is the corsair 120mm a good exhaust fan in the rear or should I look at something else?
> 
> I was playing tomb raider all weekend and noticed everything was running warmer than usual. I had an antec 900 as my last case and that thing ran SUPER cool and quiet.
> 
> I updated my sig rig with current pictures, so you can get an idea.


I have been having a great time with my AeroCool Sharks. Nice and quiet and move a lot of air through my RADS. They came in a lot of colors and are one of the slimmest 120mm fan out there.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129060

I have 4 black ones in my case and they basically make no noise.

By the way I'm so happy about the weather finally warming up here in Utah!!!!


----------



## Jester435

I would put in the mesh side panel with fans before I put another 200mm in the front. I use the blu ray drive and DVD drive. not all games are on steam or origin









so the 200mm on the top is choking it? I should flip it around and have it pulling air in?

I guess my thought process was hot air rises..

Is the AF or SP better for rear in the corsair 120mm? The reviews and descriptions dont make alot of sense to which is better. I was under the impression that higher RPM and CFM made the fan better at cooling??


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I would put in the mesh side panel with fans before I put another 200mm in the front. I use the blu ray drive and DVD drive. not all games are on steam or origin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the 200mm on the top is choking it? I should flip it around and have it pulling air in?
> 
> I guess my thought process was hot air rises..
> 
> Is the AF or SP better for rear in the corsair 120mm? The reviews and descriptions dont make alot of sense to which is better. I was under the impression that higher RPM and CFM made the fan better at cooling??


Fair enough.

Hot air does rise but you gotta think about the way air is moving in your case. You can direct air, hot or not, whatever way you want with good fans. Your Zalman cooler draws air in from the right side of your case and exhausts hot air to the left, which is then exhausted out the case by the rear fan, yeah? So you want to make sure it's getting the cool air it needs on the left side. That's what the flipped fan would do. Since you only have your intake at the bottom, you should see and improvement in CPU temps like that, since it would be getting a direct source of cool air. If you make that top 200mm fan exhaust you're making it harder for the Zalman to get the air it needs. Does that make sense?

AF is good for exhausts. You should get that one for the rear. The SP fan is meant for heatsinks/radiators or for having a strong intake since it has high static air pressure and it creates a "tube" of directed air. That doesn't matter for exhausts though, since you just wanna get the hot air out.


----------



## Jester435

My CPU temps weren't rising over the weekend it was just the overall heat from the case. I guess going from 4 120mm and a 200mm top fan it was just always super cold.

I had to open a window and let some of that winter air in to cool the room down in my already cooler basement.

I will order that 200mm bitfenix pro fan to replace the front.

If I put two 120mm on the top could I use one to exhaust and one as intake?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> My CPU temps weren't rising over the weekend it was just the overall heat from the case. I guess going from 4 120mm and a 200mm top fan it was just always super cold.
> 
> I had to open a window and let some of that winter air in to cool the room down in my already cooler basement.
> 
> I will order that 200mm bitfenix pro fan to replace the front.
> 
> If I put two 120mm on the top could I use one to exhaust and one as intake?


Well, something must be creating that heat. GPU? You can always try the side mesh and deck it out, see where that gets you.

You don't wanna mix up the top like that because then you'll create a circular current where your intake is gonna be sucking some of the hot air from the outtake and putting it back into your case.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Well, something must be creating that heat. GPU? You can always try the side mesh and deck it out, see where that gets you.
> 
> You don't wanna mix up the top like that because then you'll create a circular current where your intake is gonna be sucking some of the hot air from the outtake and putting it back into your case.


I am sure it is the GPU a 6950 Asus direct cu II running full tilt while playing tomb raider. I was actually suprised how graphically demanding that game is. It looks and plays really good which is nice!

I was just suprised by the heat because I am coming from a case that was super cool all the time even playing BF3 on ultra.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It does have the corsair 200mm exhaust on the top right now. So is that a problem with my zalman cooler?
> 
> I want to swap out the front 200mm because the airflow doesnt seem very good with the stock corsair fan.
> 
> I will order the 120mm corsair fan for the rear right now.
> 
> I just dont know what to do with the two 200mm on the front and top. The front was very warm this weekend which I am not used to because the antec case was always super cool. a few times it was even cooling the room down a few degrees.


I have got an extra mesh window which I use on the otherside to allow additional air flow, this is always an option if you can get your hands on another side panel.


----------



## AlDyer

Does anyone know if I can somehow get a H100 in push/pull in a 600T, because I am most likely gonna buy a H100 which comes with 4 fans. I can mod a bit, but would prefer to keep the nice looks.


----------



## Darylrese

You can't fit the H100 in push / pull with normal 120mm fans unless you mod the case. The only way i know of is to cut a slit in the top mesh, push the radiator through it and mount the radiator on the top of the mesh rather than inside the case. Then the mesh panel on the top won't fit,

I have seen some people manage to fit it all in but not sure how as i have tried and it just wont clear the memory slots on my motherboard or the 8 pin connector on the other side.


----------



## AlDyer

Ok is that an easy mod and will it make it look like ****? I can just change it to pull, but is that a major decline in performance if I do so? First watercooling setup, I have always been too "conservative" I guess.


----------



## Darylrese

Push / Pull on the H100 isn't as beneficial as the smaller radiators such as the H80 i believe. I have had a pull only config and temps are still good. You will get small temp drop with push / pull but the only way to cut the mesh is to use a dremel tool to cut away the metal.

It means you would have to empty and strip down your case to do this as metal shavings everywhere will do your components no good!

For what its worth i'd say its not worth the hassle but if your bored one day and have spare time, it might be an option.

Those who have done the mod should be able to advise better than me









Personally i would do Push / Pull if it was an easy fit, but knowing how much work the mod is and the fact the top mesh panel won't fit back on all for a couple of degrees, i'm not going to do it.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Ok is that an easy mod and will it make it look like ****? I can just change it to pull, but is that a major decline in performance if I do so? First watercooling setup, I have always been too "conservative" I guess.


The radiator isn't nearly as thick as it would have to be in order to give you a massive temperature difference from pull and push-pull. I would say that you maybe get 3-4 degrees better temps with push-pull but you would save yourself a whole lot of fitting issues by just going with 2 fans. Invest in two good fans instead of 4 decent ones, that would be a better investment in my book!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The radiator isn't nearly as thick as it would have to be in order to give you a massive temperature difference from pull and push-pull. I would say that you maybe get 3-4 degrees better temps with push-pull but you would save yourself a whole lot of fitting issues by just going with 2 fans. Invest in two good fans instead of 4 decent ones, that would be a better investment in my book!


Agreed 100%. Also if you were to mod, cutting off the mesh on the top improves airflow and id recommend using either the Corsair SP120 fans or the Gentle Typhoon AP-15's which are brilliant.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Does anyone know if I can somehow get a H100 in push/pull in a 600T, because I am most likely gonna buy a H100 which comes with 4 fans. I can mod a bit, but would prefer to keep the nice looks.


I managed to mount the H100 push/pull in my 600t without modding the top







all I did was mount the radiator parallel to the case, however with a slight offset to clear the memory banks. You can put the screws through the mesh on top







and yes, I use ordinary 120x25mm fans! Chech out the pics on my profile or give me a heads up if you would like to see some detailed pics of where to put the screws and such










edit: the offset is from the center of the top and towards the mesh/Window side panel

editedit: Sry for all the edits


----------



## Darylrese

Please do share your install instructions with us, i'd be very interested to see it!


----------



## Sulfatron

I'm planning to use 80mm fans with an adapter like this one;

http://www.shopping.com/nexus-nexus-80mm-or-92mm-fan-slot-to-120mm-fan-converter/info

in order to run 4 fans on my H100i.

Could work


----------



## goodtobeking

What deadlypaperbag said. You can do it with push and pull, but wont be centered to the case. But once you put on the mesh, you cant tell anyway. I did this same exact thing with my 360, just so I could go push/pull, but I have yet to add any more fans to it. Trying to decide if I wanna do push/pull with a thin radiator or just pull with a thick radiator.

In case you dont quite understand, but you can offset the radiator to the mesh panel side. Which would allow you to clear your MOBO heatsinks and RAM. In the stock place my 8pin EPS connector is slightly in the way too.


----------



## Darylrese

can someone show us a picture? Think i know what you mean but need to see it visually.

Think i could be stuffed as i cut away the top mesh


----------



## Gyrael

You can see it in this picture of DPB's setup:










I guess they didn't screw it in in the default spots, but they pulled it more towards the side so it would clear the 8 pin and memory heatsinks. Look at the top mesh holes so you can see this.

What I don't know is how they screwed the corner that wouldn't be under the top mesh in that setup?


----------



## machomen

Hi people this is my 600T at the moment, feel free to give you opinion about it :thumb


----------



## ironhide138

Im thinkig he didnt screw in the bottom left corner.


----------



## goodtobeking

Here are some quick pictures of what I am talking about. I may just take it apart to paint the fan blades if I get time. If I do I will take some more pictures of it without the radiator there so I can show you what I did.


As you can see the radiator is offset to the bottom of the pictures. I sealed the extra openings to help tighten up the case and to ensure I wasnt recycling air.


This one is with the new mesh I put on the cover. I put some rubber gasket material to hide the very visible plastic supports, and to help with light bleed. Lot more obvious with this picture.

EDIT: was trying to talk myself into changing the 360 out for a 420. Width would fit nicely but wouldnt be able to do push/pull or use a thick radiator and would require a lot of modding when I take out the top IO ports on the case. Also I dont think I could fit a 400mm in the front with it, which is my ultimate goal. I just love the idea and look of a radiator taking up such a large area as the front wall of the 600T.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Im thinkig he didnt screw in the bottom left corner.


You are quite right good sir!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> can someone show us a picture? Think i know what you mean but need to see it visually.
> 
> Think i could be stuffed as i cut away the top mesh


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Please do share your install instructions with us, i'd be very interested to see it!


The wait is finally over!

Here are some images I just took of the mounting for the H100







hope it helps! and you guys will have to excuse the poor lighting in these pictures, it is night time in Norway







You should be able to get an idea anyhow though, hopefully, but here it goes:


Spoiler: Pictures of h100 push/pull mounting



It all fits below the top case mesh piece!















Some inside views





Here is some pictures of how the ofset mounting looks, and where I put the screws









Edit: I think this works really well! worth mentioning


----------



## Darylrese

great thank-you! Never thought of this haha

Looking at yours and looking at my top cut mesh, it seems i'm not going to be able to fit it because the holes you have used i have cut away









Also looking at it, isnt the first fan half off the radiator when you fit the fans back onto the radiator ontop of the mesh? So it's sort of a half push / pull setup lol


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

That is true! but it is only about 1,5cm of the top fans that are not actually above the radiator. this setup still does the trick though!


----------



## Darylrese

yeh true. Am i right in thinking i can't fit mine like that because on the left hand side i have cut away the mesh you used to mount it! I guess i could make a little bracket to hook into one of the others if its worthwhile.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Well you are missing the holes on the left, like you said, and mounting it with just the holes on the right side would not be stable enough imo. Would not recommend that anyways. But if you take a look at this picture again;



in the mid/bottom of the picture the you can see the holes where the two 120mm fans would meet on the radiator. They are not perfectly aligned with the case mesh in my setup, but by twisting the rad a tiny bit you should be able to put a screw through there along with the two screws to the right. This could work for you? I believe mounting with those three screws would be good enough.


----------



## Darylrese

You mean use this mount? Wonder if its worth it or not, it might help exhaust even more hot air from my case?

Also how are you able to screw those top fans on without having anything to screw them into?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> You are quite right good sir!
> 
> The wait is finally over!
> 
> Here are some images I just took of the mounting for the H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it helps! and you guys will have to excuse the poor lighting in these pictures, it is night time in Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to get an idea anyhow though, hopefully, but here it goes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures of h100 push/pull mounting
> 
> 
> 
> It all fits below the top case mesh piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some inside views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some pictures of how the ofset mounting looks, and where I put the screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I think this works really well! worth mentioning


Nice. It looks neat too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> yeh true. Am i right in thinking i can't fit mine like that because on the left hand side i have cut away the mesh you used to mount it! I guess i could make a little bracket to hook into one of the others if its worthwhile.


I was thinking about that too. You should give it a shot.


----------



## ironhide138

So paperbag only used 3 screws? Is this safe? Im assuming it is, I dont have an H100 to know how heavy it is







. And the top fans arn't offset? does this mess up the airflow at all?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It does have the corsair 200mm exhaust on the top right now. So is that a problem with my zalman cooler?
> 
> I want to swap out the front 200mm because the airflow doesnt seem very good with the stock corsair fan.
> 
> I will order the 120mm corsair fan for the rear right now.
> 
> I just dont know what to do with the two 200mm on the front and top. The front was very warm this weekend which I am not used to because the antec case was always super cool. a few times it was even cooling the room down a few degrees.


You could use two 120mm fans on the top of the case. That would be your best option since not all 200mm fans will fit up top. I would recommend using them as exhaust because using them as intake will draw dust directly into the case (the top mesh has no dust filter).

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14346/ffi-88/DEMCiflex_Corsair_600T_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_4_Piece.html

Most people purchase Spectre Pro fans for the front 200mm fan. They are pretty good fans and will bolt right in. If you don't mind minor modding, you can get a 200mm 166cfm NZXT fan to fit in the front. They are 30mm wide though, so you either have to move the hard drive cages back or remove the little curl from the front left corner of the cages to get the fan to fit. That NZXT fan is exceptional at moving air, and will move as much on low as the Spectre Pro does on high (I own both, switched to the Spectre Pro, decided the NZXT was better and swapped them back). The NZXT is quite loud on high (full RPM) though, but it really works well.

Another good option is to install an "intermediate" fan to assist moving the air from the 200mm intake fan. This usually involves removing the upper hard drive cage and installing a fan between the remaining hard drive cage and the optical drive bays pushing air directly onto the video card. There are a ton of examples of this throughout the thread. Let us know if you need a picture and someone will link to, or post one. Edit: There's a picture of intermediate fans in the link below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Does anyone know if I can somehow get a H100 in push/pull in a 600T, because I am most likely gonna buy a H100 which comes with 4 fans. I can mod a bit, but would prefer to keep the nice looks.


There are a couple of ways you can do this, but they all require a mod of one type or another.

1: Use slim 120mm fans. Disadvantage: slim fans suck.
2: Move the fans inside the case closer toward the side panel. Disadvantage: Offset fans less effective. (in fact, considering how little difference push/pull makes on the H100, you might actually be impeding cooling by doing this).
3: Get a board with the RAM, cpu socket and cpu power socket mounted low enough on the mobo to allow a fan and rad to fit inside. Disadvantage: Hard to find a board like this.
4: If your memory is mounted low enough on the mobo, you could cut the case to allow the H100 rad to move forward enough to clear the cpu power header and cpu socket. Disadvantage: Hard to find board (not as hard as #3), must mod case. (I did this with a socket 775 core 2 quad main board, and it fit perfectly. I did the 360mm rad mod to my case, and moved the H100 forward a complete 120mm fan length). Pics here: http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2630#post_14528585
5: Realize that Corsair tested the H100 with push/pull in a lab and recorded no difference in cooling (likely because the H100 rad is a thin rad), and just not use push/pull (of course, that was in a lab, not in a case).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Ok is that an easy mod and will it make it look like ****? I can just change it to pull, but is that a major decline in performance if I do so? First watercooling setup, I have always been too "conservative" I guess.


Depends on what you consider "major". A couple of degrees at most. Likely not even that.

http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/Radiator-Fan-Orientation-And-Shroud-Testing-Review.html

That site tests push vs pull (in the bottom chart) and they record a difference of less than 1c. In my opinion, push/pull isn't worth the hassle. If I had to do it again, with my current motherboard and a new 600T case, I wouldn't bother with push/pull at all. The H100 works fine using the rad inside the case, and the fans mounted up top. If you use them as push/intake you will get a couple of degrees better CPU temps, and if you use them in pull/exhaust you will get better video card temps by up to a couple of degrees. The only other consideration is dust. Check the top link in this comment for a set of 600T dust filters if you want to use intake, you don't need one if you use exhaust. I'm using exhaust on my H100 right now, and I hardly ever have to clean the rad.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That site tests push vs pull (in the bottom chart) and they record a difference of less than 1c. In my opinion, push/pull isn't worth the hassle. If I had to do it again, with my current motherboard and a new 600T case, I wouldn't bother with push/pull at all. The H100 works fine using the rad inside the case, and the fans mounted up top. If you use them as push/intake you will get a couple of degrees better CPU temps, and if you use them in pull/exhaust you will get better video card temps by up to a couple of degrees. The only other consideration is dust. Check the top link in this comment for a set of 600T dust filters if you want to use intake, you don't need one if you use exhaust. I'm using exhaust on my H100 right now, and I hardly ever have to clean the rad.


Did you ever try using the fans inside the case and the radiator up top?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The only other consideration is dust. Check the top link in this comment for a set of 600T dust filters if you want to use intake, you don't need one if you use exhaust. I'm using exhaust on my H100 right now, and I hardly ever have to clean the rad.


I had my H100 up top and my fans inside, so I only had a push setup using 2 x Corsair SP120 silents and the dust I got on my inside radiator was rather alarming for only 4 months and this was located on my desk.



My current build which I am still working on will ensure I have filters in front of my internal radiators aswell as where the air is being sucked in from. I'm just trying to point out that however you mount a radiator and fan setup in your box you should check it from time to time to ensure you dont have a large dust build up.

I was shocked, as I thought my radiator was perfectly clean and free from dust.. but as you can see that was not the case.


----------



## ironhide138

you can pick up some 120mm filters pretty cheap. Silverstone makes magnetic ones, just put little squares of magnetic tape on the fans so they line up with the ones on the filter. i did this for my side fans.


----------



## Gyrael

Yeah, the Silverstone filters are great. I have 3 of them although I'm only using one of them at the moment. When I had my top fan set as intake, it collected a great bit of dust.


----------



## Maximilium

SLI and Memory cooler update:

A friend at work gave me a Corsair memory cooler, here is how it look after i changed the fan and added black fan grills:



It was not easy to install, I had to add ( 2 ) 15 mm extensions fittings to the water block.



Second video card:


----------



## Darylrese

beautiful setup mate. SLI on water must be awsome!

Please can you let me know what parts you have as im looking to price up a WC loop myself for my sig rig


----------



## Maximilium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> beautiful setup mate. SLI on water must be awsome!
> 
> Please can you let me know what parts you have as im looking to price up a WC loop myself for my sig rig


I am going to update my Build log for the new parts, *here is the link*


----------



## Jester435

how do you remove the base for the HDD drive cages?

Thanks

Also, Does a 140mm fan fit in the rear for exhaust?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> how do you remove the base for the HDD drive cages?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Also, Does a 140mm fan fit in the rear for exhaust?


Underneath the case there is 4 screws to remove the plinth. Two are hidden by the front panel so you need to remove that before you can get to them


----------



## AlDyer

The 4 fans are part of the deal anyway so no investment is needed. If the mod really is hard and not worth it I wont do it. Also sorry for late response my phone broke and and had to get a replacement etc. Anyway don't you think 70 € is pretty good for a H100?


----------



## Devious Dog

Just for those that are interested, changed my coolant from Red to Clear and my tubing from Clear to Black



More photos here Case Mod - Corsair 600T - Morpheus


----------



## Jester435

Dude, your watermark is total FAIL..

atleast move it off of the entire place someone actually wants to look.

why would you put a watermark on pictures of your PC?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Dude, your watermark is total FAIL..
> 
> atleast move it off of the entire place someone actually wants to look.
> 
> why would you put a watermark on pictures of your PC?


Very simple Jester435, I found some of my photos on http://www.xtremesystems.org which was claimed by someone else, since then I have got the post removed and watermarks now sit on all my images.

Plus, you can see what I am showing..


----------



## Jester435

You can see what you are showing, but white logo on black PC case is not the best choice.

stealing your pc photos.. what has this world come to!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just for those that are interested, changed my coolant from Red to Clear and my tubing from Clear to Black
> 
> 
> 
> More photos here Case Mod - Corsair 600T - Morpheus


That does look a lot better. Nice job.

Any updates on the upside down mobo project, by the way?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> That does look a lot better. Nice job.
> 
> Any updates on the upside down mobo project, by the way?


Need to make some mods before that,
1. Make internal dust filter mount and tray, if all good then
2. Make new front panel and push radiator forward 10mm so I can fit dust filter mount on the front rad. Currently only 2mm space between top Rad and front Rad
3. Make top tray out of steel and remove the prototype aluminium one
4. Design and then make mobo tray and back
5. Design and then make a new back panel and attach no.4 to that.

As you can see, alot to do and its all subject to when I get time from my almost 2yr old son, wife.. and of course game playing. It would be quicker if I had access to a work shop, but all I have are a small selection of tools and the hard concrete in the carpark









But I do think the black tubing looks much better, the clear tubing just made you look at the tubing and looked odd during the day.. but okay at night. Now debating if I should get a replacement res tube that is black frosted.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Need to make some mods before that,
> 1. Make internal dust filter mount and tray, if all good then
> 2. Make new front panel and push radiator forward 10mm so I can fit dust filter mount on the front rad. Currently only 2mm space between top Rad and front Rad
> 3. Make top tray out of steel and remove the prototype aluminium one
> 4. Design and then make mobo tray and back
> 5. Design and then make a new back panel and attach no.4 to that.
> 
> As you can see, alot to do and its all subject to when I get time from my almost 2yr old son, wife.. and of course game playing. It would be quicker if I had access to a work shop, but all I have are a small selection of tools and the hard concrete in the carpark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do think the black tubing looks much better, the clear tubing just made you look at the tubing and looked odd during the day.. but okay at night. Now debating if I should get a replacement res tube that is black frosted.


That does sound daunting. It'll be awesome once it's done.


----------



## Xclsyr

Picked up a Silver 600T a few weeks ago for my first build in a very long time. Keep taking it apart and making changes after getting ideas from all your builds (took 2 weeks to read the whole thread!) Got some more parts on order, but here's how it looks so far:

_(Warning dark/crappy pics ahead)_



And for those wondering about the 230mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro, yes it fits - barely. Has to be mounted sideways for width, but the fan casing is pressing against the bottom of the 5 1/4" drivebays. Got it by inserting 1 screw on top and rotating & holding fan against housing to get the other 3 screws started. Almost need to massage the center of the drivebay's bottonm with a hammer..



Going to add a H50 I got a deal on to the gpu; just waiting on the bracket & some new fans to come in.


----------



## Sulfatron

Here's mine with a few updates, news fans, sound card and tidier cable management..

Still waiting for my 120mm PWM fans for my H100i, Corsair is sending them for free to all who have issues with the standard H100i fans







(high pitched noise)


----------



## AlDyer

I absolutely love this case, going to post pictures once I get my H100 sometime next week


----------



## ironhide138

So, if Corsair were to be showing off new cases in the future, when would it be? I have bad luck with buying things within 2-3 months of new versions being announced







When i bought my antec 900, the 900v2 was announced a few months after, when I bought my PS3 the slim model was announced right not long after etc...

I really like the 600t, and am seriously thinking of getting one, even though I really dont need it and my current case arguably has better airflow... it just looks so good but If theres a chance of a V2 or a new model in the graphite line comming out, I may wait.


----------



## Sulfatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So, if Corsair were to be showing off new cases in the future, when would it be? I have bad luck with buying things within 2-3 months of new versions being announced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i bought my antec 900, the 900v2 was announced a few months after, when I bought my PS3 the slim model was announced right not long after etc...
> 
> I really like the 600t, and am seriously thinking of getting one, even though I really dont need it and my current case arguably has better airflow... it just looks so good but If theres a chance of a V2 or a new model in the graphite line comming out, I may wait.


If you really like the 600T, just get it!! I don't think a new one will come out any time soon, Corsair doesn't update their cases very often, look at the 800D & 650D, the only update was the addition of USB3.

They might release a new series but imo the 600T will be available for a while.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So, if Corsair were to be showing off new cases in the future, when would it be? I have bad luck with buying things within 2-3 months of new versions being announced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i bought my antec 900, the 900v2 was announced a few months after, when I bought my PS3 the slim model was announced right not long after etc...
> 
> I really like the 600t, and am seriously thinking of getting one, even though I really dont need it and my current case arguably has better airflow... it just looks so good but If theres a chance of a V2 or a new model in the graphite line comming out, I may wait.


If it means anything, they just put out the 900D, and when Corsair George showed it off recently at CES he didn't mention any other new cases at all.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The 600T isn't going anywhere for a while. It's about 2.5 years old and is still selling well.


----------



## Gyrael

Well, there you have it.


----------



## ironhide138

Well then, operation "buy a 600t and possibly an h100" is a go..


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The 600T isn't going anywhere for a while. It's about 2.5 years old and is still selling well.


As stated by "The Man", this case is dam good as is. Although not perfect, for its price point and what it offers I cannot recommend any case over this one. Would be very interested in a new version though, as I really need to buy another case anyway. As this one is modded to hell and back, but still looks good and functions well. Would be a shame to buy the same case twice


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey guys,
I want to sleeve the colourful cables coming from the USB and hd audio, can you guys tell me if it's better to sleeve it as a bunch or one by one thanks


----------



## AlDyer

Bunch in my opinion.


----------



## ironhide138

Honestly, if you can hide it by coming out behind the mobo you can just wrap them in electrical tape







. Ghetto sleeves.


----------



## yancyv8

kinda off topic but.....

Anyone know what to buy and how to paint my 600t a silver/aluminum color like the apple equipment?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8*
> 
> kinda off topic but.....
> 
> Anyone know what to buy and how to paint my 600t a silver/aluminum color like the apple equipment?


your problem is that apple products aren't painted they are solid aluminum.

Your best bet is to talk to a custom painter who does airbrush artwork.


----------



## ironhide138

Depends on what parts you want to paint. Just a heads up though, its pretty hard to get the brushed aluminium look with paint.

You would need to sand whichever parts you want to paint, and then do multiple layers of a silver spray paint that mstchs the colour you want. Wait for it to.dry between layers. If its the white 600t you won't need primer. Any plastic parts should be painted with paint made for plastic.

Personally I've never painted a case, but in sure there's tons of videos online of how to breakdown and paint a case. But it won't look the same as apple products since theirs isnt painted.

You could always strip the paint off the case altogether, and then try to give it a brushed aluminium finish.... but I have no idea how that's done. I assume a lot of sanding and polish


----------



## Xclsyr

Is there a decent vinyl wrap for brushed aluminum? That may be the closest you'll get.


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfatron*
> 
> Here's mine with a few updates, news fans, sound card and tidier cable management..


I just sent in my h100 because it was making a whining noise, and my h100i should be on it's way. I wasn't really sure which way to mount the radiator (aesthetics), but it looks like when you mount it with the tubes on the left, it kind of blocks the pump from being seen? I had my h100 mounted the same way as you have your h100i right now, but the tubes had heads at the pump which allowed them to rotate down so you could see the whole face of the pump. Is that possible with the h100i?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I absolutely love this case, going to post pictures once I get my H100 sometime next week


It's my personal recommendation that you get the h100i. It's usually only a couple bucks more, and I just found out that Corsair doesn't even have any more h100 units in their warehouses anymore due to all the problems, so it's basically a discontinued product. Once stock runs out at retailers, it's gone. If you have any problems with an h100, they just send you an h100i at no charge anyway. I own an h100 personally, and it's a great cooler. But I was one of the unlucky people who got the annoying whine from my radiatior, and I just bought mine recently. I know a couple other people personally who have had trouble with theirs, and we all have h100i units that were replaced by Corsair (outstanding customer service btw).

You might not have problems, but I would suggest you save yourself the trouble and just get the newer and better model.

Here's the link for the newegg h100i, and it even comes with a $10 mail in rebate, bringing the price down to $109.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032

The H100 retails for $124, and also has a rebate, but it makes the overall price five dollars cheaper. Just go with the H100i.


----------



## Sulfatron

That's exactly what I thought when I installed my H100i, which way to mount the radiator









I chose to mount it with the tubes on the left side simply because that's how it was advertised on Corsair's website with the 600T.

As for the tubes they don't rotate as easily as the ones on the H100 so what you see on my picture is pretty much how it will look with the radiator mounted that way.


----------



## ironhide138

Corsair should really make the logo in the middle a seperate peice that you can turn/snap on in any direction you want. kind of like how the PS2s logo turned so it would be straight if you had it standing up


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfatron*
> 
> That's exactly what I thought when I installed my H100i, which way to mount the radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose to mount it with the tubes on the left side simply because that's how it was advertised on Corsair's website with the 600T.
> 
> As for the tubes they don't rotate as easily as the ones on the H100 so what you see on my picture is pretty much how it will look with the radiator mounted that way.


Haha no worries. It looks fine. I actually prefer the look to the left, but I might have to mount mine to the right. I just don't like how it hangs in front of my ram and my white sleeved mobo cable when I mount it to the right, but we'll see what I prefer once I actually get my unit.

I mean we wouldn't have gotten 600t cases if aesthetics didn't matter to us, right?


----------



## okar19

My dad's PC





Here is mine


----------



## Darylrese

Your dad is a legend just for owning that!! LOL

I love his side panel! This is EXACTLY what i want to do with mine, with the 2 x 120mm holes for fans to cool the GPU's

Did he cut the holes himself?

Both setups look fantastic!


----------



## AlDyer

I already bought the H100 used and the guy has lost his warranty, if I run into any problems, should I contact Corsair George? Got it for 60€ so it was a bargain...


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8*
> 
> kinda off topic but.....
> 
> Anyone know what to buy and how to paint my 600t a silver/aluminum color like the apple equipment?


I hope your skill level in painting or applying lacquer is at professional level, as doing any metallic / metal looking spray job requires years of experience especially with all the curves of the 600T front.
All I can suggest you do is look in other forums like spray painters and custom car spray jobs.

You also might look around at chrome spray paint as this is what most people used to accomplish a aluminum look, but either way this would be a massive job.. but would make for a interesting mod if you ever do it.

Don't forget you will need to wet rub all the case and parts down, you will then have to spray all the parts with a preparation spray so the spray paint will bond with the plastic. You will then need at least 2 coats of paint, min. Not cheap paint, but good automotive spray paint. All of this will easily cost the same cost of this case


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I already bought the H100 used and the guy has lost his warranty, if I run into any problems, should I contact Corsair George? Got it for 60€ so it was a bargain...


That might help. I got mine for $50 used, and I immediately noticed the whining sound so I contacted Corsair and explained the situation and they replaced it with the H100i, no questions asked. They didn't ask for proof of purchase or anything during the RMA process...just where it was purchased and when (which I didn't know so I guessed). I even told the rep on the phone that I had no idea where and when it was purchased and he said not to worry, they would replace it anyway.

Moral of the story: Corsair is quickly becoming one of my favorite companies for customer service


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Did you ever try using the fans inside the case and the radiator up top?


That's how it's set up now. Push/exhaust:



Although now I have a piece covering the front hole. I just wish I could have found a board locally with the RAM mounted a little lower so I could have mounted the rad forward one position as I did in my previous build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I had my H100 up top and my fans inside, so I only had a push setup using 2 x Corsair SP120 silents and the dust I got on my inside radiator was rather alarming for only 4 months and this was located on my desk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current build which I am still working on will ensure I have filters in front of my internal radiators aswell as where the air is being sucked in from. I'm just trying to point out that however you mount a radiator and fan setup in your box you should check it from time to time to ensure you dont have a large dust build up.
> 
> I was shocked, as I thought my radiator was perfectly clean and free from dust.. but as you can see that was not the case.


I still clean my case every few months, but I never have a problem with dust in my rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I want to sleeve the colourful cables coming from the USB and hd audio, can you guys tell me if it's better to sleeve it as a bunch or one by one thanks


You could always use dye or a black marker to colour the cables. I've done that with fan cables, temp sensor cables and ever red SATA cables.


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> your problem is that apple products aren't painted they are solid aluminum.
> 
> Your best bet is to talk to a custom painter who does airbrush artwork.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Depends on what parts you want to paint. Just a heads up though, its pretty hard to get the brushed aluminium look with paint.
> 
> You would need to sand whichever parts you want to paint, and then do multiple layers of a silver spray paint that mstchs the colour you want. Wait for it to.dry between layers. If its the white 600t you won't need primer. Any plastic parts should be painted with paint made for plastic.
> 
> Personally I've never painted a case, but in sure there's tons of videos online of how to breakdown and paint a case. But it won't look the same as apple products since theirs isnt painted.
> 
> You could always strip the paint off the case altogether, and then try to give it a brushed aluminium finish.... but I have no idea how that's done. I assume a lot of sanding and polish


I figured this much as well, but on my black prodigy, it has a silver aluminum looking bezel and its just made of plastic?







I'm sure its possible right? Here's this pics:


----------



## ironhide138

Is it painted plastic? or is the plastic actually that colour?

Getting a brushes aluminium look with paint is going to be very hard. the plastic and metal parts probably wouldnt match. Like i said, you can try to strip the paint you have now with a good paint thinner,or better yet, gasket remover you can probably buy at autozone. tears through powder coating. theres also the old fashioned way, a lot of sanding







which would be ok if you were to paint, but if you wanted to give the aluminum case a brushed metal look yourself, dont use sand paper to take off the paint.

IMO the best way to go about this would be too take off the current paint down to the pare aluminium, then do a DIY brushed aluminium finish. but theres no real way of knowing what the aluminium looks like under the paint, so its a risk just striping it.


----------



## okar19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Your dad is a legend just for owning that!! LOL
> 
> I love his side panel! This is EXACTLY what i want to do with mine, with the 2 x 120mm holes for fans to cool the GPU's
> 
> Did he cut the holes himself?
> 
> Both setups look fantastic!


No he didn't
One guy in Poland do this side panel for 600T


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Is it painted plastic? or is the plastic actually that colour?
> 
> Getting a brushes aluminium look with paint is going to be very hard. the plastic and metal parts probably wouldnt match. Like i said, you can try to strip the paint you have now with a good paint thinner,or better yet, gasket remover you can probably buy at autozone. tears through powder coating. theres also the old fashioned way, a lot of sanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would be ok if you were to paint, but if you wanted to give the aluminum case a brushed metal look yourself, dont use sand paper to take off the paint.
> 
> IMO the best way to go about this would be too take off the current paint down to the pare aluminium, then do a DIY brushed aluminium finish. but theres no real way of knowing what the aluminium looks like under the paint, so its a risk just striping it.


Whether it's painted like that or if it's that color doesn't really matter much anymore I guess...







It's not so much the *brushed* aluminum look that I'm looking for, just the same kinda silver color if you get what I'm saying?? Lol. If you took the silverstone FT02S and saw it's color, thats exactly what I'm looking for but I don't really want to buy a new case and new parts to fit in that case -___- PLUS I think the aluminum is actually that color and it's not painted if I'm not mistaken, but I usually am







There's the link and thanx a lot ironhide138!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_334&products_id=35164


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> That might help. I got mine for $50 used, and I immediately noticed the whining sound so I contacted Corsair and explained the situation and they replaced it with the H100i, no questions asked. They didn't ask for proof of purchase or anything during the RMA process...just where it was purchased and when (which I didn't know so I guessed). I even told the rep on the phone that I had no idea where and when it was purchased and he said not to worry, they would replace it anyway.
> 
> Moral of the story: Corsair is quickly becoming one of my favorite companies for customer service


Awesome, Corsairs customer service is above anything i've everr seen, thanks for the reply


----------



## DisturbedElite

Did some cleaning today tomorrow hopefully new fans and green setup


----------



## Sulfatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisturbedElite*
> 
> 
> 
> Did some cleaning today tomorrow hopefully new fans and green setup


Where are the pics of the internals??


----------



## Darylrese

Anyone here use the side mesh 24/7 on their 600T? If so what fans did you use and how good were the temperature drops compared to using the side window? Do temps drop a fair amount on the GPU if using more than one side fan?

I have tried the side mesh with a single AP-15 and saw a 5c temperature drop on my SLI setup but its a little noisier than I'd like. Need to find a similar performance fan that is quieter when fitted to mesh. Tried the SP120 and that wasn't great, only saw a 2c temperature drop from using side window.

I really do wish i could watercool my GPU's without spending a crazy amount of money but its going to cost a minimum of £350.


----------



## Mergatroid

For people wanting to paint their case, this thread may help:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1188309/guide-to-painting-your-custom-pc-like-a-show-car-finish-dump-the-spray-cans


----------



## DisturbedElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfatron*
> 
> Where are the pics of the internals??




here you go sir!


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisturbedElite*
> 
> 
> 
> here you go sir!


dat lack of cable management


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisturbedElite*
> 
> 
> 
> here you go sir!


Is the hdd velcroed to the hdd bay mount?


----------



## DisturbedElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> dat lack of cable management


Non-Modular power supply did my best and its my first build...so I'm sorry?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Is the hdd velcroed to the hdd bay mount?


No used double sided tape seems to be working well so far, I was looking for Velcro but couldn't find any in the house cheap DYI FTW!


----------



## AlDyer

Use the cable managent holes, please. It is quick to do and looks a LOT better. It will be much nicer to work in your case too.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisturbedElite*
> 
> Non-Modular power supply did my best and its my first build...so I'm sorry?


This case is perfectly for beginners, because it has so many options for a good cable management. here take this picture of my build as a reference, this is also a non modular psu (replaced it now)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> here's a blurry pic from my cellphone


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisturbedElite*
> 
> Non-Modular power supply did my best and its my first build...so I'm sorry?


You don't need a modular power supply to do cable management. Mine is really old and not modular at all. You should try playing with the cable management holes, it's fun.


----------



## killbom

I should probably post some images also!
Rather pleased with the cable management










Matches the headset nicley










Sound proofing for the top!


Cut a hole and replaced that horrible fan!


The plastic cap reduced the temperature by a couple degrees


Dust filter for those fans also


The big box


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisturbedElite*
> 
> Non-Modular power supply did my best and its my first build...so I'm sorry?


I'm just joking with you. It's a common for first time builders to plug in everything and go. My roommate built a pc and did the exact same thing and didn't think twice about it.

Do some cable management. You've already spent money on a nice case and nice components, and you'll want them to get maximum airflow AND look good for you and anyone else you want to show your rig off to. Modular power supplies just give you fewer cables, not make the ones you have plugged in disappear. I have a Corsair TX750 psu, which has a ridiculous amount of cables that I was still able to hide very nicely.

There are lots of cable management guides on the internet, and you just happened to pick one of the best cases available for cable management. It's actually a lot of fun to sit down for an evening to tuck away and hide your cables just right so that they're practically invisible.


----------



## DisturbedElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> I'm just joking with you. It's a common for first time builders to plug in everything and go. My roommate built a pc and did the exact same thing and didn't think twice about it.
> 
> Do some cable management. You've already spent money on a nice case and nice components, and you'll want them to get maximum airflow AND look good for you and anyone else you want to show your rig off to. Modular power supplies just give you fewer cables, not make the ones you have plugged in disappear. I have a Corsair TX750 psu, which has a ridiculous amount of cables that I was still able to hide very nicely.
> 
> There are lots of cable management guides on the internet, and you just happened to pick one of the best cases available for cable management. It's actually a lot of fun to sit down for an evening to tuck away and hide your cables just right so that they're practically invisible.


I tried to do some more cable management but my H100 is blocking a hole for my 8 pin connector and it is not long enough to go through the holes but I will try to do some more.


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisturbedElite*
> 
> I tried to do some more cable management but my H100 is blocking a hole for my 8 pin connector and it is not long enough to go through the holes but I will try to do some more.


I also have the H100...maybe you should run the 8 pin cable through the hole first and then install the radiator? That's what I did and didn't run into any problems.

Run all your cables through the big hole next to your power supply, and then you can thread your 24 pin motherboard cable out of the grommet next to the connector on your board, and the graphics card cables through the grommet underneath.


----------



## DisturbedElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcamrn*
> 
> I also have the H100...maybe you should run the 8 pin cable through the hole first and then install the radiator? That's what I did and didn't run into any problems.
> 
> Run all your cables through the big hole next to your power supply, and then you can thread your 24 pin motherboard cable out of the grommet next to the connector on your board, and the graphics card cables through the grommet underneath.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> sounds good I will try when I get my new fans in just to save the time of re managing everything then taking stuff out etc.


----------



## galaxie83

Just finished my newest build last night without any hiccups. I still need to do some cable management in the back, get white individuality sleeved cables, make covers for the psu, and bays, and mount the ssd. But most of it is finished.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my newest build last night without any hiccups. I still need to do some cable management in the back, get white individuality sleeved cables, make covers for the psu, and bays, and mount the ssd. But most of it is finished.


looks neat








I like the 2x 120mm fans in the front.. does this improve the gpu temps a lot? in my case i have alot of hot air stuck down there and i'm looking for a way to fix this, without using the mesh panel


----------



## navit

Yes it does, I have one in my drive bay and where his is placed. You will see a difference.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Yes it does, I have one in my drive bay and where his is placed. You will see a difference.


what would be the best way to mount 2 fans like shown on the picture? is there a trick you could show me?


----------



## Darylrese

I tried placing a single fan in the front there to cool my SLI GTX 670 and it did naff all with a AP-15 or Corsair SP120. I have fited the side mesh with a AP-15 but its quite noisy and dont like the look of the mesh all that much. Temps with side panel fan do drop by 5c though.

With the fan placed here switched on and off it made no difference to temp atall in my rig.


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> what would be the best way to mount 2 fans like shown on the picture? is there a trick you could show me?


I used zip ties.


----------



## Darylrese

cool, good idea! Where did you put your HDD's?


----------



## galaxie83

I have a raptor drive in the top 5.25 bay in a swappable enclosure and my ssd is just currently sitting where the hdd cage riser was until I mount it.


----------



## Darylrese

That's cool....link to the HDD enclosure please?

I just refitted my side window with no extra fans and my top card is reaching 76c which to be honest isn't too bad considering i have made my fan curve far less aggressive too.

What Bitfenix fan is that in the front? Is it noisy?


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That's cool....link to the HDD enclosure please?
> 
> I just refitted my side window with no extra fans and my top card is reaching 76c which to be honest isn't too bad considering i have made my fan curve far less aggressive too.
> 
> What Bitfenix fan is that in the front? Is it noisy?


here is the encosure. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817993031

Works well. Has a small fan inside to keep the hdd cool and relatively inexpensive.

Tha fan is a BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm all black version.


----------



## Darylrese

whats the noise like from the bitfenix?


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> whats the noise like from the bitfenix?


completely silent


----------



## Darylrese

Awsome. I think it would make a good upgrade over my CoolerMaster MegaFlow as thats only 110CFM and doesn't push a great deal of air.

I believe if you get the LED version you can turn them on / off


----------



## ironhide138

I think you need one of the bitfenix fan controllers to turn the leds off.


----------



## Darylrese

hmmm i have the Bitfenix Recon controller but think its only the hydro that has the LED feature.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Awsome. I think it would make a good upgrade over my CoolerMaster MegaFlow as thats only 110CFM and doesn't push a great deal of air.
> 
> I believe if you get the LED version you can turn them on / off


I went from the Bitfenix 200mm to a megaflow and I didn't really notice a large difference in the amount of air that it pushes. The Megaflow is definitively quieter at full speed though. 3/4 of my Bitfenix fans died and all of them had issues when they worked. So I'm staying away from them at the moment /:


----------



## Darylrese

did you have the PRO version though? I noticed the normal edition only pushed something like 50CFM!

I have a Mega Flow at the moment at full speed, can't hear it but doesn't push much air.

Worth upgrading then or not?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> did you have the PRO version though? I noticed the normal edition only pushed something like 50CFM!
> 
> I have a Mega Flow at the moment at full speed, can't hear it but doesn't push much air.
> 
> Worth upgrading then or not?


I had 3 Spectre Pro's with White LED's
(RMA'd two of them)
Then a completely black one.
(bought from somewhere else)

The first one started making an insane noise. Got a new one from the store as a replacement, it worked for 2-3 days then it just stopped working. Got another one which I used for maybe a week until I decided I wanted the black one instead. Picked that up. 4 days later that thing died.

Yeay...

Well I didn't think the Spectre Pro's moved that much more air, they were definitively more audible. Personally I won't use another Bitfenix fan ever again, but I know a whole bunch that are using them and are loving them in this thread. Maybe I was just unlucky, who knows.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> hmmm i have the Bitfenix Recon controller but think its only the hydro that has the LED feature.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Awsome. I think it would make a good upgrade over my CoolerMaster MegaFlow as thats only 110CFM and doesn't push a great deal of air.
> 
> I believe if you get the LED version you can turn them on / off


You don't need the controller. You can just unplug it on the fan itself. There's a little cable that loops around and powers the led. If you unplug it, you break the circuit and the LED won't go on.

I'm one of the people that loves the Spectre Pros, but I don't have a Megaflow to compare it to. I think the consensus is that the SP is better because it can go faster, and while it might be louder at full speed than the Megaflow, you could downvolt it or slow it down with your fan controller and it'd still have the capability of pushing as much or more air than the Megaflow. It also has way better build quality, and the LED switch ability.

It is really strange how Krullmeister had such bad luck though, but most people seem to like them.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Awsome. I think it would make a good upgrade over my CoolerMaster MegaFlow as thats only 110CFM and doesn't push a great deal of air.
> 
> I believe if you get the LED version you can turn them on / off


I have 8 x Spectre Pro's 200mm fans and 1 x 120 all White LED versions and I have no problem with any of them, when running at 7v they are totally silent but when running at 12v and full RPM they will make a bit of noise but totally acceptable even if you have your computer right in front of you.. as I do. My noise could be louder because I am running 8 though. I have found these to be really good fans and love the option of disabling the LED lights if it is too bright
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> You don't need the controller. You can just unplug it on the fan itself. There's a little cable that loops around and powers the led. If you unplug it, you break the circuit and the LED won't go on.


If you want to control these LEDs without unplugging all the time just extend the two cables to a dip switch on the outside of your case some where.. that's what I am going to do.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I tried placing a single fan in the front there to cool my SLI GTX 670 and it did naff all with a AP-15 or Corsair SP120. I have fited the side mesh with a AP-15 but its quite noisy and dont like the look of the mesh all that much. Temps with side panel fan do drop by 5c though.
> 
> With the fan placed here switched on and off it made no difference to temp atall in my rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's bizarre. I got a noticeable difference when I installed a fan there. Several others in this thread have as well. Specifically video card temps. Try running furmark for a half hour without the fan, and then run it with the fan. Furmark will really heat up your video card, I think you will see a difference.

For the people who don't like the LEDs on the SP fans, you can connect a switch in place of the wire loop and make your own LED controller. It's very simple to do, and there is a huge variety of switches available for mounting all sorts of ways. You could put a little toggle switch in a hole beside the front 200mm fan, and just remove the front dust cover to enable or disable the LEDs.


----------



## ironhide138

Hmm is it possible to mount a 2nd 200mm fan where he mounted the two 120mm one? Or are there no holes for zip ties.


----------



## galaxie83

I can tell a huge difference when I have the fans on or off. When they are off the ambient temp inside the case around the video cards is 78F. When their on it's 72F. Room temp is at 70.


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Hmm is it possible to mount a 2nd 200mm fan where he mounted the two 120mm one? Or are there no holes for zip ties.


You should be able to. There are a couple crevices on the bottom of the 5.25 bay which allowed to zip tie the 120s. If you have a bitfenix pro this might be easier since they have a few mounting holes to choose from.


----------



## ironhide138

Better question.... do you think it would be better to use a high airflow 200mm fan over 2 120mm?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> If you want to control these LEDs without unplugging all the time just extend the two cables to a dip switch on the outside of your case some where.. that's what I am going to do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> For the people who don't like the LEDs on the SP fans, you can connect a switch in place of the wire loop and make your own LED controller. It's very simple to do, and there is a huge variety of switches available for mounting all sorts of ways. You could put a little toggle switch in a hole beside the front 200mm fan, and just remove the front dust cover to enable or disable the LEDs.


Any tutorials on how to do this? I have no idea but I would love to.


----------



## Darylrese

OK cool, so would a Spectre Pro pull in more cold air than my CM Megaflow?

If so it probably is worth trying as it only costs £15 delivered.


----------



## Gyrael

Yeah, it would.


----------



## ironhide138

I'm definitely.ordering my 600t soon. Even decided to get a 2nd side panel without a window, just to make a custom window! Man... I'm a consumer whore.


----------



## Darylrese

Is it worth getting a hot swappable HDD bay and mount my SSD somewhere else so that i can remove the HDD cage and mount 2 intake fans as others have done to try and cool my graphics cards a bit better?

This one is about £20



Galaxie seems to have a real temp drop by doing this.


----------



## Gyrael

I dunno if it'll actually lower your GPU temps, but I recommend the dual intake mod just for better airflow in general. Plus, it looks awesome. And it helps keep positive pressure in your case with more fans.


----------



## Xclsyr

If all you have is an SSD, you can mount it almost anywhere in the case without having to buy a rack like that. In my case I have one rack full (it's in front of the PSU), so my SSD is currently just sitting on top; going to fix in place with either some foam tape or maybe velcro. If you look through the various pics in the thread you'll find many who have done this to hide/position their drives.

If you haven't taken it out yet, the plastic base beneath the drive cages seems a perfect place to mount an SSD. Wish I could find who easily to give credit for that idea, there's a pic in here somewhere...


----------



## Darylrese

I have a 1TB HDD and a 64GB SSD so i need to find a place for the HDD. The SSD could be velcroed underneath the drive bays or anywhere really


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumo841*
> 
> This is one of the nicest setups I've ever seen! Congrats


This build looks like the HDD is next to the PSU and is screwed in place using the HDD cage mounts...clever! Might steal this idea if it doesn't cause any HDD noise


----------



## ironhide138

You could just velcro the HDD behind the front fan and infront of the two fans youd be installing. or use that double sided foam tape.


----------



## Darylrese

Are the 2 x 120mm fans when tied together touching the floor or are they suspended? I just took out my HDD cage and stacked two 120mm fans i had laying around to test and they are too small to touch top and bottom
Would 2 x 140mm fans fit?

My SSD is on the back of the motherboard tray for now





Might buy one of these adaptors to fit my HDD in a drive bay!



I found if you read the description of most of the hot swappable enclosures they only support 1.5 / 3.0 gbp/s


----------



## ironhide138

Are there holes underneeth to zip tie them too? Maybe zip tie them to the drive bays tight, and then to the bottom as as tight as you can, leaving them off the bottom.? Or maybe with hdd cage riser thing underneeth?


----------



## Darylrese

Nope there's no holes in the bottom.

The HDD riser is too far back for the mod and two 120mm fans wouldn't fit with it fitted


----------



## cyph3rz

New pics, new card, and new white cold cathodes. The XFX Radeon HD 7950 is quiet while gaming compared to my XFX 6870 I used to have by the way. May change the placement of the white cold cathodes but leaving it like this for now.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Any tutorials on how to do this? I have no idea but I would love to.


Not much to it. Cut the wire loop in half, strip the wires, solder a longer bit of wire to each loop wire. Heat shrink to cover the soldering. Other ends of the long wire solder onto switch. Mount switch to chassis in a location of your choice (this may require drilling a hole, using a pre-existing hole somewhere in the chassis or otherwise mounting the switch). Not much of a tutorial needed, it's just general common sense. There should be no problem finding an online site with a nice selection of switches.


----------



## Darylrese

would a 200mm or 230mm fan fit at the bottom instead of stacking 2 x 120mm fans ontop of each other?

Maybe one of these? Would it move more air than 2 120mm fans?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> would a 200mm or 230mm fan fit at the bottom instead of stacking 2 x 120mm fans ontop of each other?
> 
> Maybe one of these? Would it move more air than 2 120mm fans?


Wouldn't be quite tall enough to reach from bottom of case to drive bays. Dimensions for 230mm Bitfenix fans are on their website here; 200mm also available.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> would a 200mm or 230mm fan fit at the bottom instead of stacking 2 x 120mm fans ontop of each other?
> 
> Maybe one of these? Would it move more air than 2 120mm fans?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I already looked at trying to squeeze a 230 into the front of the Corsair 600T, they would fit but you would need to chop off a good chunk of all that useless mounting holes to the left and right. If you rotated the fan 90 diagrees the fans would be separated by almost 3cm.. Fan blade length is 200mm but they could have made the body of the fan housing much smaller.

The 200mm Pro will fit in with almost 12mm on each side, so it is a nice easy fit and the fan blade length is 187mm over all.

I would highly recommend the 200mm Pro's









If you are interested I have a few pics of the 200mm installed in my current build Case Mod - Corsair 600T - Morpheus, as you will see.. this 600T body can take a lot if you are willing to Mod.


----------



## Xclsyr

Better pics of my Silverbox:





That is a 230mm Spectre Pro installed in there - had a 200mm but changed my mind about the non-LED version.







No cutting at all to fit, but it is tight against the bottom of the drive bays; needed to mount 1 upper screw loosely and then hold/force gently into position to install the other three.



LEDs visible in top are just laying in position right now - want to figure out best place to install. Thinking about installing strings between rad and fans so they shine through - they're from the Corsair Link kit & set to change color depending on temp. Might as well make it so I can see that if/when it happens!


----------



## true47

Hello there, im about to start on my first gaming rig

So far i have:

Corsair 600T White Edition
Corsair Vengeance 8Gb (4x2)
Corsair HX850 PSU
Intel i5 3570K
EVGA GTX680 Superclocked 2GB
WD caviar Black 1TB
LiteOn 24x Optical Drive
Windows 7 Home Premium

Now i know im still missing motherboard and Cpu Cooling and im still researching on which i should buy, some feedback would be appreciated.

Also i really want the best airflow and temperatures that i can get out of my case, ive gone through and seen mods, fans swaps, and i really wanted to know what would be the best i can do for cooler temperatures. I can move HDD bays cause i only have one HDD and i can buy different fans(Recommend me some cause i dont know the difference) I also want liquid cooling and cant afford to make my own so i was looking towards H100i, i would also appreciate feedback on how i can place it on my case, i have seen the radiator on the top but where do fans go? Also the whole push/pull case configuration? where is best to put exhaust and intake? I dont mind putting on the mesh side panel if it will provide me better cooling

Thank You for you responses, i know its alot of questions but i want to make the best out of my first build.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Are the 2 x 120mm fans when tied together touching the floor or are they suspended? I just took out my HDD cage and stacked two 120mm fans i had laying around to test and they are too small to touch top and bottom
> Would 2 x 140mm fans fit?
> 
> My SSD is on the back of the motherboard tray for now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might buy one of these adaptors to fit my HDD in a drive bay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found if you read the description of most of the hot swappable enclosures they only support 1.5 / 3.0 gbp/s


How did you get rid of the annoying plastic thingy infront of the 200mm fan? The plastic thingy which is below the 3.5" bays?


----------



## manny1222

Oops, double post


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *true47*
> 
> Hello there, im about to start on my first gaming rig
> 
> So far i have:
> 
> Corsair 600T White Edition
> Corsair Vengeance 8Gb (4x2)
> Corsair HX850 PSU
> Intel i5 3570K
> EVGA GTX680 Superclocked 2GB
> WD caviar Black 1TB
> LiteOn 24x Optical Drive
> Windows 7 Home Premium
> 
> Now i know im still missing motherboard and Cpu Cooling and im still researching on which i should buy, some feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Also i really want the best airflow and temperatures that i can get out of my case, ive gone through and seen mods, fans swaps, and i really wanted to know what would be the best i can do for cooler temperatures. I can move HDD bays cause i only have one HDD and i can buy different fans(Recommend me some cause i dont know the difference) I also want liquid cooling and cant afford to make my own so i was looking towards H100i, i would also appreciate feedback on how i can place it on my case, i have seen the radiator on the top but where do fans go? Also the whole push/pull case configuration? where is best to put exhaust and intake? I dont mind putting on the mesh side panel if it will provide me better cooling
> 
> Thank You for you responses, i know its alot of questions but i want to make the best out of my first build.


You have very nice components so far. I have a H100 and I have nothing bad to say about it. Push/pull is easier with a H80. Some (including me) have finigled a H100 push/pull in on the top, but the fans will only be held by 2 instead of 4 screws. You can comfortably put it on the side mesh, but if you are like me, opening your case frequently, that will end up being a pain. I'm about to mod my case with a Mohawk to properly use push/pull. Btw, some have said it's not much difference in temps, but if I can I will.
As for mobo, I believe Asus and Gigabyte are the 2 manufacturers you should be looking at (any one can correct me if I'm wrong). Which one depends on your budget and what you need from it, like USB3.0, how many Sata3 ports, eSata, number of pci slots, etc
As for fans, it mostly depends on what you want as per noise level and looks. With radiators however, you need something with high static pressure. Most people swear by the gentle typhoon AP-15s. I currently have xigmatek xaf-f1255 for their LED lights. I'm about to switch to AP-00s.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *true47*
> 
> Hello there, im about to start on my first gaming rig
> 
> So far i have:
> 
> Corsair 600T White Edition
> Corsair Vengeance 8Gb (4x2)
> Corsair HX850 PSU
> Intel i5 3570K
> EVGA GTX680 Superclocked 2GB
> WD caviar Black 1TB
> LiteOn 24x Optical Drive
> Windows 7 Home Premium
> 
> Now i know im still missing motherboard and Cpu Cooling and im still researching on which i should buy, some feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Also i really want the best airflow and temperatures that i can get out of my case, ive gone through and seen mods, fans swaps, and i really wanted to know what would be the best i can do for cooler temperatures. I can move HDD bays cause i only have one HDD and i can buy different fans(Recommend me some cause i dont know the difference) I also want liquid cooling and cant afford to make my own so i was looking towards H100i, i would also appreciate feedback on how i can place it on my case, i have seen the radiator on the top but where do fans go? Also the whole push/pull case configuration? where is best to put exhaust and intake? I dont mind putting on the mesh side panel if it will provide me better cooling
> 
> Thank You for you responses, i know its alot of questions but i want to make the best out of my first build.


Depends on how much you wanna spend.

For a motherboard, the AsRock Z77 Extreme4 is great bang for your buck, and I've had no issues with it. There are also similar boards on the ASUS and Gigabyte side for around that price, although I can't name specifics. I believe for ASUS it's something like P8Z77 LV? They have an entire Z77 line. I know people also like some of the fancier ASUS or EVGA boards, but those can go up above the 200s or 300s.

The H100i is a great option, you can't go wrong with it. Most people put it at the top in a push or pull configuration. As manny said, some have made mods to allow push/pull, which admiteddly barely makes a difference in the H100i, so it's up to you to decide if you wanna invest the time in that or not. The fans also go on top: the 600T has a small compartment outside the case under the black grill at the top (the grill is removable by pushing its back end, much like the front fan filter) where the fans can go.

The typical airflow configuration for the case is intake from the front and exhaust from the back and top (although I'm not sure whether most radiator users set up the radiator fans as exhaust or intake?). You also have to decide if you want negative or positive pressure. Some people including myself followed user Devious Dog's lead of removing the 5.25" bay as to allow the placement of another 200mm fan for intake at the front. This requires some slight modding though, as you have to remove the rivets that hold the bay in place and drill holes for the second fan. It's also common for people to zip tie a fan on top of their HDD cage (which is placed in the backmost position) to spot cool their GPUs. Obviously the mesh panel will allow you to get better temps. By how much depends on your setup. And of course that implies the aesthetical tradeoff versus the window.

Corsair's Air series fans are excellent. A lot of people also like Scythe's Gentle Typhoons as manny said. There's also Bitfenix Spectre Pros, Silverstone Air Penetrators, Cougar Vortex, among others.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> How did you get rid of the annoying plastic thingy infront of the 200mm fan? The plastic thingy which is below the 3.5" bays?


Plastic HDD base attached by four screws on the bottom. You'll have to remove the case front to access the two front screws.


----------



## AlDyer

Awesome, thanks you deserved your rep!


----------



## rgwoehr

I'm surprised I just now found this club. Here's mine:


----------



## true47

Thank you both for your replies! definitely helped


----------



## AlDyer

Do you think a H220 will fit in the 600T and I need it to be on the tob and fans outside the case like with the H100.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I'm surprised I just now found this club. Here's mine:


Nice setup! How come you have fitted your radiator upside down? I think it might hinder cooling performance like that as the pump has to work harder to pump water up hill to the radiator? Could be wrong, its certainly individual









I put my HDD's back in the cage by the PSU, the HDD rack i got made the drive noisy. Going to upgrade front fan to a Bitfenix Spectre Pro and be done with it for now i think.

The only thing i want to look into is my H100 fans. I currently have 2 x AP-15's and while they are fantastic fans, the noise is annoying me. I'm wondering how much worse the SP120 quiet editions would be as they are totally silent! I have ramped the AP-15's down to 1300RPM to make them silent for now and temps still seem good so might just keep them at a slower speed.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nice setup! How come you have fitted your radiator upside down? I think it might hinder cooling performance like that as the pump has to work harder to pump water up hill to the radiator? Could be wrong, its certainly individual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my HDD's back in the cage by the PSU, the HDD rack i got made the drive noisy. Going to upgrade front fan to a Bitfenix Spectre Pro and be done with it for now i think.
> 
> The only thing i want to look into is my H100 fans. I currently have 2 x AP-15's and while they are fantastic fans, the noise is annoying me. I'm wondering how much worse the SP120 quiet editions would be as they are totally silent! I have ramped the AP-15's down to 1300RPM to make them silent for now and temps still seem good so might just keep them at a slower speed.


Thanks! I just looked it up and the orientation of the radiator supposedly doesn't matter. I do hear air bubbles sometimes so maybe I'll flip it around later and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Krullmeister

Time for a new update!

New Silentwings 2 case fans (120 and 140), a red LED strip at the bottom as well as some Corsair sleeved cables. Still got some more work to do but it's shaping up!

Gonna have to try to straighten out the 24 pin but can't really be arsed at the moment.


----------



## Gyrael

I like that LED strip. Any pictures with the lights off?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I like that LED strip. Any pictures with the lights off?


I'll take some tonight, need to dig out my tripod first. :


----------



## AlDyer

I will join this club too, but I want to get my H220 in first to get the most awesome pics possible


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Time for a new update!
> 
> New Silentwings 2 case fans (120 and 140), a red LED strip at the bottom as well as some Corsair sleeved cables. Still got some more work to do but it's shaping up!
> 
> Gonna have to try to straighten out the 24 pin but can't really be arsed at the moment.


Nice build!







what LED strips do you use? i also want to have some in my case but can't decide.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Nice build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what LED strips do you use? i also want to have some in my case but can't decide.


It's the 30cm Bitfenix Alchemy strips, they aren't too bright, just the way I like it!


----------



## eizen

Oh man replaced my H100 with a Noctua NH-D14 and it's so much quieter.
Also changed two other case fans. Pics later perhaps.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen*
> 
> Oh man replaced my H100 with a Noctua NH-D14 and it's so much quieter.
> Also changed two other case fans. Pics later perhaps.


Which fans did you have on the h100?


----------



## Krullmeister

Here are the night / dark shots:

The LED's look a lot brighter in the pics than they are IRL.


----------



## Gyrael

Damn, that looks super nice. I want those strips.


----------



## PhishKill

late to the party, but you guys mind if i get in on this??


----------



## ervhamzz213

update: got my second hd 7950, benchmarked a little and woolah great results. i get 62*C on 100% load which i guess isn't bad. and forgot to mention my coolermaster megaflow 200 which helped drop my temps for almost 11*C.







cable management would be tomorrow, still busy playing warframe with friends.


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhishKill*
> 
> late to the party, but you guys mind if i get in on this??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice result, the contrast between black and white is instant-classic







Did you paint the white borders or its some kind of plasti-dip/tape?


----------



## jhun

this is my first build and i am not sure if it's good, i am not good, i just watch some youtube videos on how to build a rig


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Damn, that looks super nice. I want those strips.


Thanks!









I decided to only have the one strip on the bottom because I don't want it to overpower everything else in the build. I might buy another one and stick it behind my mobo in order to get some more glow and cool effects but I'll have to see about that.


----------



## PhishKill

thank you! i painted it, little sanding with a 220 grit sand block, one coat of primer, and i used home appliance paint for a little shine and durability without having to add clear coat


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Which fans did you have on the h100?


I replaced the stock with NoiseBlockers multiframe. They were sufficient for a bit but I could still hear them. I think the main culprit was the pump though. It started to get a little noisy.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen*
> 
> I replaced the stock with NoiseBlockers multiframe. They were sufficient for a bit but I could still hear them. I think the main culprit was the pump though. It started to get a little noisy.


Ahh okay, yeah my h100i pump can go bananas sometimes but usually it's pretty damn quiet. Air coolers jus have less things that can make noises.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nice setup! How come you have fitted your radiator upside down? I think it might hinder cooling performance like that as the pump has to work harder to pump water up hill to the radiator? Could be wrong, its certainly individual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my HDD's back in the cage by the PSU, the HDD rack i got made the drive noisy. Going to upgrade front fan to a Bitfenix Spectre Pro and be done with it for now i think.
> 
> The only thing i want to look into is my H100 fans. I currently have 2 x AP-15's and while they are fantastic fans, the noise is annoying me. I'm wondering how much worse the SP120 quiet editions would be as they are totally silent! I have ramped the AP-15's down to 1300RPM to make them silent for now and temps still seem good so might just keep them at a slower speed.


If you check on Corsair's site, and look for the original H70 build done by George, it also had the hoses on top of the rad. If there are no odd noises and performance is what it should be, I don't think it matters which way the hoses are oriented.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhun*
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first build and i am not sure if it's good, i am not good, i just watch some youtube videos on how to build a rig


Looks like you did a pretty good job. One suggestion though, move the LED strip so that it's inside the lip of the chassis all the way around the case so you can't see the LEDs, just the light they create.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Added some SP120 quiet edition to my system, really happy with these fans!











Anybody know how the PSU cover from the HAF X fits in this case, or if it fits at all?


----------



## jhun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> If you check on Corsair's site, and look for the original H70 build done by George, it also had the hoses on top of the rad. If there are no odd noises and performance is what it should be, I don't think it matters which way the hoses are oriented.
> Looks like you did a pretty good job. One suggestion though, move the LED strip so that it's inside the lip of the chassis all the way around the case so you can't see the LEDs, just the light they create.


thanks, but i think i will change the leds to bitfenix led strips, i think that is more brighter than nzxt led?


----------



## Adrenalined

So I've been slowly collecting parts for a custom loop that I'm hoping to get installed this weekend. Quick question to anyone who has done one, should I run push or pull? Some info that may be needed to help answer, single component loop (cpu). Radiator is an Alphacool ST30 240, fans are Corsair SP120 High Perfomance edition. I've also read that to help with the reduction of dust inside the computer I should look at creating positive pressure. Not sure which way to setup the fans to best achieve this and in doing it if it would affect the radiator performance. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Added some SP120 quiet edition to my system, really happy with these fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know how the PSU cover from the HAF X fits in this case, or if it fits at all?


Your setup looks so sweet! Love the blue / black and white theme!

How are you finding your SP120's are performing? What fans did they replace? They are SO quiet, i want a set for my H100 as i have AP-15's at the moment which are too noisy for my liking. Getting older now and prefer the peace and quiet hahahaha


----------



## Darylrese

I work in a school took my 600t side panel in with the stock window and mesh panel and asked if anything could be done to get a fan fitted whilst keeping the side window.

The technician down there has made me a new acrylic side panel with a 120mm cut out for a fan using 2D Design and a few cutting machines..heres a sneek preview but finished photos to come later on today









The fan is in the exact same place as the side mesh panel. We are just getting it fitted to the side panel now after we made some plastic spacers to fit the window to the plastic surround
















I could have gone for two fans but i think 1 will be just fine and i like to see more of my setup through the window rather than lots of fans.

All being well i think this mod could be a WIN for me as i need to cool my graphics cards but want to keep the side panel without spending much money. He's doing it for FREE


----------



## Krullmeister

Urgh.... I really must have the worst luck when it comes to fans.... Bought two SP120 Quiet Editions in order to try them out and see how they perform compared to my NF-F12's. Open them up give them both a spin and immediately notice that one of them barely moves at all. Seems like a part has almost shaken loose and is just grinding against the fan.

Time for another fan RMA!


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Your setup looks so sweet! Love the blue / black and white theme!
> 
> How are you finding your SP120's are performing? What fans did they replace? They are SO quiet, i want a set for my H100 as i have AP-15's at the moment which are too noisy for my liking. Getting older now and prefer the peace and quiet hahahaha


They are actually replacing some fans i got with my first case, some NZXT ones with blue LEDs (model: DF1202512RFLN). I found that the NZXT fans performed pretty well though, for being "factory" fans. The SP120s however surpassed them easily and cut 6C of my max core temp, and 7C of my avrage core temp!







Giving my 3570K @ 4.8GHz 1.296 Vcore an avrage temprature delta of ~50C (Ambient 21C, Core 71.5C )
AND(!!!) they are really quiet

EDIT: Oh yes, thank you for your kind words! really appreciate the feedback


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I work in a school took my 600t side panel in with the stock window and mesh panel and asked if anything could be done to get a fan fitted whilst keeping the side window.
> 
> The technician down there has made me a new acrylic side panel with a 120mm cut out for a fan using 2D Design and a few cutting machines..heres a sneek preview but finished photos to come later on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan is in the exact same place as the side mesh panel. We are just getting it fitted to the side panel now after we made some plastic spacers to fit the window to the plastic surround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have gone for two fans but i think 1 will be just fine and i like to see more of my setup through the window rather than lots of fans.
> 
> All being well i think this mod could be a WIN for me as i need to cool my graphics cards but want to keep the side panel without spending much money. He's doing it for FREE


This is exactly what I plan on doing with mine. I got a side panel with the window and I'm just trying to figure out how to cut it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenalined*
> 
> So I've been slowly collecting parts for a custom loop that I'm hoping to get installed this weekend. Quick question to anyone who has done one, should I run push or pull? Some info that may be needed to help answer, single component loop (cpu). Radiator is an Alphacool ST30 240, fans are Corsair SP120 High Perfomance edition. I've also read that to help with the reduction of dust inside the computer I should look at creating positive pressure. Not sure which way to setup the fans to best achieve this and in doing it if it would affect the radiator performance. Thanks in advance!


Don't quote me on this, but I think you want to do push if you can. You can try them both out and see which gives better temps.


----------



## Darylrese

The technician showed me how he cut the hole, he used a laptop hooked up to a cutting machine (CAM), its esentially a cutter that works from computer software....its a perfect circle







Looking forward to seeing the final product in an hour or so!

Thanks for the info on the fans dude. Those are really good temps with the SP120's....i get to high 70's with my AP-15's with lots of unwanted noise. Might have to swap for SP120's. My i5 3570k is at 1.280v 4.5ghz


----------



## Kyouki

Hi I just stumbled across this thread and would like to join. About 5 months ago I built my girlfriend a new computer and used the 600T white and I just love this case. You can check the specs out in the RigBuilder at this link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4700508

Ill upload some recent pictures when home but here are a few off my cell phone!






Thank you!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyouki*
> 
> Hi I just stumbled across this thread and would like to join. About 5 months ago I built my girlfriend a new computer and used the 600T white and I just love this case. You can check the specs out in the RigBuilder at this link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4700508
> 
> Ill upload some recent pictures when home but here are a few off my cell phone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I absolutely love that Domu Kun plush! Perfect place to have it!


----------



## Darylrese

My new custom made side panel is almost finished, just a few more things to do









- Paint mounting screws black
- Polish the acrylic
- Glue back on the screw thread that snapped off during fitting

Here's a sneak preview, final pictures to come in a few hours, i think it looks awesome!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Added some SP120 quiet edition to my system, really happy with these fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that looks so clean! Nice job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Urgh.... I really must have the worst luck when it comes to fans.... Bought two SP120 Quiet Editions in order to try them out and see how they perform compared to my NF-F12's. Open them up give them both a spin and immediately notice that one of them barely moves at all. Seems like a part has almost shaken loose and is just grinding against the fan.
> 
> Time for another fan RMA!


That sucks. You really do seem to have bad luck with fans : /
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My new custom made side panel is almost finished, just a few more things to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Paint mounting screws black
> - Polish the acrylic
> - Glue back on the screw thread that snapped off during fitting
> 
> Here's a sneak preview, final pictures to come in a few hours, i think it looks awesome!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome! I hope you get the results you want with that. Planning on adding a dust filter to that somehow?


----------



## Darylrese

So its finished, looks great, temps on my top GTX 670 have dropped from 77c to 71c in Valley 1.0!

Problem i'm having is a vibrating / humming noise coming from the fan is annoying unless i turn the SP120 down to 1200RPM and its quieter.

Anyone else own a SP120 and notice any buzzing noises? I just fitted an AP-15 fan and no vibrations that i can hear but the SP120 looks much better!

Yep either a dust filter or a fan guard or both possibly


----------



## Gyrael

That looks so nice, I'm jealous. You should totally get a filter in there.


----------



## Darylrese

OK so i replaced the SP120 with an AP-15, and i have staggering results. 45mins of Valley 1.0 on maximum settings and overclocked cards....*64c* on the top card *56c* on the bottom!!!

This is a decrease of *13c* since doing this mod, Safe to say the AP-15 will be the fan of choice.

Going to see if i can get hold of a fan grill and / or filter to make it look a little more factory fitted. I'm thinking a black grill? Something from this website would be great if anyone has suggestions?









http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/home.php?cat=2507

Thanks mate, glad you like it







I need to find somewhere in the UK that does CORSAIR spares though as 3 of the plastic threads on the side panel surround broke off making this mod


----------



## Gyrael

Holy ****. How can there be so much difference?


----------



## Darylrese

Not so sure but the AP-15 moves loads more air than the SP120.

I quite like the look of this for a side fan filter / grill?



or


----------



## Gyrael

I think the best I've seen is whatever is on Darkcyde's side panel. But I have no idea what that is...


----------



## Darylrese

looks very similar to the second filter i posted but i'm not so sure if i like it. Something round and dark would look good


----------



## Gyrael

Oh, sorry, only saw the first one.

I agree though, round and dark would be great, although I've never seen a dark one. I would definitely choose the round one between those two.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Holy ****. How can there be so much difference?


Maybe the room didn't have the same ambient temps? In my house, my computer room can swing by 10C based on time of day or something else. Dropping 15 degrees by going from an SP120 (I'm assuming the quiet edition at 1450 RPM) to an AP-15 (1850 RPM) just isn't done unless something's wrong with the other fan or the ambient temps are out of alignment. The AP15 sits right in between our two SP120 models, specs-wise. If you slow a SP120 High Performance Edition down to around 1800 RPM you get very similar specs in real-world usage and lower noise levels in our tests.

Specs on the GentleTyphoon AP15:

Speed: 1850 RPM
Airflow: 57.7 CFM from the website, 58.3 CFM from the box (Nidec says 58 CFM for theirs)
SPL: 28 dBA box and website (Nidec says 30 dBA for theirs)
Static Pressure: 2.9 mmH2O (from Nidec)

Specs on the Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition:

Speed: 1450 RPM
Airflow: 37.85 CFM
SPL: 23 dBA
Static Pressure: 1.29mmH2O

Specs on the Corsair SP120 Performance Edition:

Speed: 2350 RPM
Airflow: 62.74 CFM
Sound Level: 35 dBA
Static Pressure: 3.1mmH2O

So converting ~20CFM into 15 degrees doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. But realistically for a side panel fan you'd want an AF120 anyway, since there's nothing pushed right up against the fan and you're giving it a few inches before it hits the GPUs.


----------



## Darylrese

Hi George,

Thank-you for giving us the differences.

It is a strange one indeed. I fitted the side mesh and tried both SP120 & AF120 quiet editions and saw very little in temperature drop whereas with the AP-15 is saw constant drops in temperatures. Strange i know and believe me i'd rather the corsair product as most of my build is Corsair branded.

2 X AF120 Quiet additions were so ineffective at cooling my graphics cards when i tried them, i actually took them back for a refund.

The SP120 was making a buzzing / vibrating noise when fitted to the side panel i made. The AP-15 doesn't make those noises







Maybe my SP 120 is broken somehow although it seems to work fine just pushes nowhere near as much air as the AP-15

Also are you able to tell me where i can get hold of spares for the 600t in the UK please?

The black surround on the side window the threads are made of plastic and a couple of mine came off when undoing and doing back up

cheers


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Maybe the room didn't have the same ambient temps? In my house, my computer room can swing by 10C based on time of day or something else. Dropping 15 degrees by going from an SP120 (I'm assuming the quiet edition at 1450 RPM) to an AP-15 (1850 RPM) just isn't done unless something's wrong with the other fan or the ambient temps are out of alignment. The AP15 sits right in between our two SP120 models, specs-wise. If you slow a SP120 High Performance Edition down to around 1800 RPM you get very similar specs in real-world usage and lower noise levels in our tests.
> 
> Specs on the GentleTyphoon AP15:
> 
> Speed: 1850 RPM
> Airflow: 57.7 CFM from the website, 58.3 CFM from the box (Nidec says 58 CFM for theirs)
> SPL: 28 dBA box and website (Nidec says 30 dBA for theirs)
> Static Pressure: 2.9 mmH2O (from Nidec)
> 
> Specs on the Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition:
> 
> Speed: 1450 RPM
> Airflow: 37.85 CFM
> SPL: 23 dBA
> Static Pressure: 1.29mmH2O
> 
> Specs on the Corsair SP120 Performance Edition:
> 
> Speed: 2350 RPM
> Airflow: 62.74 CFM
> Sound Level: 35 dBA
> Static Pressure: 3.1mmH2O
> 
> So converting ~20CFM into 15 degrees doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. But realistically for a side panel fan you'd want an AF120 anyway, since there's nothing pushed right up against the fan and you're giving it a few inches before it hits the GPUs.


Yeah, I don't get how Darylese is getting such a difference. I would assume they wouldn't ignore ambient temps as they've been playing around a lot with their fan setup trying to spot cool their GPU, so maybe they have a bad SP?


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So its finished, looks great, temps on my top GTX 670 have dropped from 77c to 71c in Valley 1.0!
> 
> Problem i'm having is a vibrating / humming noise coming from the fan is annoying unless i turn the SP120 down to 1200RPM and its quieter.
> 
> Anyone else own a SP120 and notice any buzzing noises? I just fitted an AP-15 fan and no vibrations that i can hear but the SP120 looks much better!
> 
> Yep either a dust filter or a fan guard or both possibly


dude why u dont use AF corsair fans ? SP is for watercooling


----------



## Darylrese

I had a twin pack of AF120's and fitted them to the side mesh and they did absolutely nothing. Wasn't impressed with them. I do have one as an exhaust fan which is fine but as an intake to cool GPU's testing showed it made no difference









Also everyone was telling me i bought the wrong version and should have got an SP because of the spot cooling.


----------



## Darylrese

Anyone know if you can turn off the LED's on the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm without a controller? I want to order one but not sure if i'll like the LED's, would like the option to turn them off if i dont.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Anyone know if you can turn off the LED's on the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm without a controller? I want to order one but not sure if i'll like the LED's, would like the option to turn them off if i dont.


Yea you can, you just have to disconnect the jumper cable and it turns off.


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I had a twin pack of AF120's and fitted them to the side mesh and they did absolutely nothing. Wasn't impressed with them. I do have one as an exhaust fan which is fine but as an intake to cool GPU's testing showed it made no difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also everyone was telling me i bought the wrong version and should have got an SP because of the spot cooling.


And what about a massage i send u , did it help u ?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea you can, you just have to disconnect the jumper cable and it turns off.


REP for you my friend. Thank-you just ordered it along with a couple of fan grills for my side panel

de4ler just reading it now mate thanks although my cooling is far better now since the new side panel and is no longer concerning me but need to do more testing


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> REP for you my friend. Thank-you just ordered it with a couple of fan grills
> 
> de4ler just reading it now mate thanks although my cooling is far better now since the new side panel and is no longer concerning me but need to do more testing


No worries, hope you have better luck than I did with those fans!


----------



## manny1222

@ Darylrese

The Silverstone filters are what I got for mine off ebay for the same purpose. I just haven't gotten to cutting the holes on the clear plexiglass.


----------



## Darylrese

cool i ended up buying a silverstone filter and the round one so i have a choice









Will post more pics when parts arrive tomorrow


----------



## Darylrese

a few things i found mate when doing the side panel:

- The original screws for the side panel are too long for a replacement panel and wont hold it in place so you need to get shorter screws or plastic spacers. I used shorter screws because the spacers could be seen looking into the window and looked ugly.

- The plastic threads on the black surround for the window snap very easily, i had 2 come off that wont glue back on









- The plastic is quite easy to break by accdient, a corner of mine is chipped but you cant see it as its on the inside

- You can see a white line between the case and the surround with your own side window as the orginal winow is slightly indented to fill the gap. I used black electrical tape on the edges of the side panel window cut out to hide this


----------



## Kyouki

I use the SilverStone filters on my main rig I do like them they do a great job! some can air clean them easy and they look stock on my Case. only way to remove them though is to unscrew them. Not a big deal but annoying if you have to clean a lot, but in your style of Mod that would be with just abuout any style you go with.


----------



## Darylrese

sweet, have you got any pictures? They seem quite popular









Screwing them in is no problem for me, i couldn't get a magnetic one anyway as its on a plastic side panel as you say


----------



## z0ki

Guys would a rampage iv extreme fit in the case along with a H100i or H110 in a push/pull?

I am looking at building a second (corsair) inspired rig just for fun and im curious about that..

Want to try and get it done with the most littlest about of case modding.


----------



## Darylrese

After some more testing this morning, the AP-15 fan wins hands down over the SP120 Quiet Edition.

+50mhz core with AP-15 on side window:

Top GPU: 65c
Bottom GPU: 58c

+50mhz core with SP 120 Quiet Edition on side Window:

Top GPU: 74c
Bottom GPU: 61c

I have no idea why results are so different but they are. Running the AP-15 at 1300RPM. at full speed of 1850RPM top GPU is only 63c but too noisy when idle.

I would love to be able to run the AP-15 at 1300RPM when idle and higher speed when gaming so i'm going to see if its possible with my fan controller (Bitfenix Recon)

Anyway here are some more pics. Just waiting for my fan filters to arrive, ordered them yesterday but forgot today is a bank holiday in the UK so no post









*With SP120:*



*With AP-15:*


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> After some more testing this morning, the AP-15 fan wins hands down over the SP120 Quiet Edition.
> 
> +50mhz core with AP-15 on side window:
> 
> Top GPU: 65c
> Bottom GPU: 58c
> 
> +50mhz core with SP 120 Quiet Edition on side Window:
> 
> Top GPU: 74c
> Bottom GPU: 61c
> 
> I have no idea why results are so different but they are. Running the AP-15 at 1300RPM. at full speed of 1850RPM top GPU is only 63c but too noisy when idle.
> 
> I would love to be able to run the AP-15 at 1300RPM when idle and higher speed when gaming so i'm going to see if its possible with my fan controller (Bitfenix Recon)
> 
> Anyway here are some more pics. Just waiting for my fan filters to arrive, ordered them yesterday but forgot today is a bank holiday in the UK so no post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *With SP120:*
> 
> 
> 
> *With AP-15:*


Always the constant battle of temps vs noise!

Not sure how that fan controller works but it isn't the point of one to be able to decide yourself what fan speeds they are gonna run at?


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah but i think the software allows you to ramp the fans up when temps increase. Only problem with that is the probes need to be put in different places properly so the temperatures increase and automatically ramp the fans up and down. That way everything will run at full speed when gaming to keep it extra cool and really quiet when idle.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah but i think the software allows you to ramp the fans up when temps increase. Only problem with that is the probes need to be put in different places properly so the temperatures increase and automatically ramp the fans up and down. That way everything will run at full speed when gaming to keep it extra cool and really quiet when idle.


Ahh okay, so it's an automatic one that works with sensors, then I understand! I prefer having a manual control on the fans, I like being able too finetune it to the situation.


----------



## CtKiDd78

About time I get in on this party, Here is my rig still working on it (never ends). My kid called it Incrediblue so I stuck with it. It has an i7 3770K Oc'd to 4.8GHZ, 16Gb Corsair Dominator, 3 x Samsung 830 Series 128GB ssd's, 2 x MSI 7970's OC'd to 1200/1525 Crossfired w/ Heatkiller blocks and backplates, 2 XSPC 120mm Fans exhausting GPU cards heat on side panel, 1 x 240mm Rad with Logysis 120mm Rubber Fans Pushing (great Fans/Quiet), 1 x 200mm Phobya rad with Bitfenix 200mm Spectre Pro Push/Pull. XSPC Raystorm EX240 Distilled water with Mayhems Blue Dye, Lamptron Fan Controller w/ 4 Temp Probes. CPU Avg Temp: 28c Idle 49c Full Load, GPU Avg Temp: 32c Idle 45c Full Load (Heatkiller blocks are amazing). Now just waiting on my sleeved cables!! Enjoy!!

Incrediblue:


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Ahh okay, so it's an automatic one that works with sensors, then I understand! I prefer having a manual control on the fans, I like being able too finetune it to the situation.


You can do either on my controller


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You can do either on my controller


OP, NERF!!!!!










How is the touch screen on it? I've yet to try one and been kinda curious to how well it actually works. Do you like it?


----------



## Darylrese

the touch screen works fine, the only thing i don't like about it is the viewing angle is shocking, you have to almost look at it dead on to read it and the temperature probes are a pain to put anywhere useful, other than that it works well.


----------



## ervhamzz213

anyone living near japan knows where to get black asus rog crossfire bridge??  i don't like how the orange bridge looks


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtKiDd78*
> 
> About time I get in on this party, Here is my rig still working on it (never ends). My kid called it Incrediblue so I stuck with it. It has an i7 3770K Oc'd to 4.8GHZ, 16Gb Corsair Dominator, 3 x Samsung 830 Series 128GB ssd's, 2 x MSI 7970's OC'd to 1200/1525 Crossfired w/ Heatkiller blocks and backplates, 2 XSPC 120mm Fans exhausting GPU cards heat on side panel, 1 x 240mm Rad with Logysis 120mm Rubber Fans Pushing (great Fans/Quiet), 1 x 200mm Phobya rad with Bitfenix 200mm Spectre Pro Push/Pull. XSPC Raystorm EX240 Distilled water with Mayhems Blue Dye, Lamptron Fan Controller w/ 4 Temp Probes. CPU Avg Temp: 28c Idle 49c Full Load, GPU Avg Temp: 32c Idle 45c Full Load (Heatkiller blocks are amazing). Now just waiting on my sleeved cables!! Enjoy!!
> 
> Incrediblue:


Nice build. I like anything blue


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Nice build. I like anything blue


Thanks!! Will update when I get all the stuff I am waiting for!


----------



## Kart86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtKiDd78*
> 
> About time I get in on this party, Here is my rig still working on it (never ends). My kid called it Incrediblue so I stuck with it. It has an i7 3770K Oc'd to 4.8GHZ, 16Gb Corsair Dominator, 3 x Samsung 830 Series 128GB ssd's, 2 x MSI 7970's OC'd to 1200/1525 Crossfired w/ Heatkiller blocks and backplates, 2 XSPC 120mm Fans exhausting GPU cards heat on side panel, 1 x 240mm Rad with Logysis 120mm Rubber Fans Pushing (great Fans/Quiet), 1 x 200mm Phobya rad with Bitfenix 200mm Spectre Pro Push/Pull. XSPC Raystorm EX240 Distilled water with Mayhems Blue Dye, Lamptron Fan Controller w/ 4 Temp Probes. CPU Avg Temp: 28c Idle 49c Full Load, GPU Avg Temp: 32c Idle 45c Full Load (Heatkiller blocks are amazing). Now just waiting on my sleeved cables!! Enjoy!!
> 
> Incrediblue:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is your XSPC rad screwed in on both sides??

What Vcore is your processor at for 4.8?


----------



## true47

Can anyone recommend a good fan controller, i plan on getting around 7 sp120 high performance fans and i want to have full control of them, thank you!


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> anyone living near japan knows where to get black asus rog crossfire bridge??  i don't like how the orange bridge looks


that second GPU ins have mutch room


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> that second GPU ins have mutch room


i'm sorry. i didn't get that. if you're asking if there's much room then yeah and i was 1st worried about temps but it seems fine. i get 68*C max temp on 100% load @ 1100/1575 synced.


----------



## Darylrese

I got my black SLI Bridge from ebay


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> i'm sorry. i didn't get that. if you're asking if there's much room then yeah and i was 1st worried about temps but it seems fine. i get 68*C max temp on 100% load @ 1100/1575 synced.


That's not bad at all. I get 60C max on standard fan settings (20-30%) on my single 680. I was contemplating getting another one but I got a sound card instead so that went out of the window.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That's not bad at all. I get 60C max on standard fan settings (20-30%) on my single 680. I was contemplating getting another one but I got a sound card instead so that went out of the window.


that's one cool gpu you have there sir. now that my build is done i'm probably making a psu cover and custom hdd & ssd mount. i have my design but have no time to build yet.  my corsair dominator platinum 2400mhz came awhile ago and i'm finalizing the system.


----------



## 3volu7ion

Update: New Samsung 120hz 3D monitor (which is sweet) and switched from GTX670 to Radeon 7970 (over clocked 1100 / 1600 it and got a few FPS increase). I performed my first real case mod, cutting 2x 120mm holes in the internal top mesh and added 2 bio-hazard fan grills. Added white braided sata and molex cables and my new black / blue sleeved cables. Also added NZXT 2m sleeved White LED strip.

now all i need is a hd capable camera to take photos, but for now... have some blur!







(btw... would really appreciate some rep)


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> that's one cool gpu you have there sir. now that my build is done i'm probably making a psu cover and custom hdd & ssd mount. i have my design but have no time to build yet.  my corsair dominator platinum 2400mhz came awhile ago and i'm finalizing the system.


I think that a PSU cover is gonna look sick in your build. There is a high chance that it get's a bit of a cramped look due to the sheer size of those cards!

I take it you are gonna get some more extensions for that second card? Looks a bit out of place with the unbraided cables









I'd also advise you to remove that HDD plateau, it helps a lot with the clean look of the build. Other than that great build!









Oh yea, have you painted that front fan or did it come like that?


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kart86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CtKiDd78*
> 
> About time I get in on this party, Here is my rig still working on it (never ends). My kid called it Incrediblue so I stuck with it. It has an i7 3770K Oc'd to 4.8GHZ, 16Gb Corsair Dominator, 3 x Samsung 830 Series 128GB ssd's, 2 x MSI 7970's OC'd to 1200/1525 Crossfired w/ Heatkiller blocks and backplates, 2 XSPC 120mm Fans exhausting GPU cards heat on side panel, 1 x 240mm Rad with Logysis 120mm Rubber Fans Pushing (great Fans/Quiet), 1 x 200mm Phobya rad with Bitfenix 200mm Spectre Pro Push/Pull. XSPC Raystorm EX240 Distilled water with Mayhems Blue Dye, Lamptron Fan Controller w/ 4 Temp Probes. CPU Avg Temp: 28c Idle 49c Full Load, GPU Avg Temp: 32c Idle 45c Full Load (Heatkiller blocks are amazing). Now just waiting on my sleeved cables!! Enjoy!!
> 
> Incrediblue:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your XSPC rad screwed in on both sides??
> 
> What Vcore is your processor at for 4.8?
Click to expand...

I had to cut a little piece of the rad because it was bumping into the 8 pin 12v plug, I also slid it forward a bit and used alternate holes from the mesh, but it is screwed on both sides. The vcore I use is 1.37 but it is stable and has been for the past month.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That's not bad at all. I get 60C max on standard fan settings (20-30%) on my single 680. I was contemplating getting another one but I got a sound card instead so that went out of the window.


Woah, at what room temp?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'd also advise you to remove that HDD plateau, it helps a lot with the clean look of the build. Other than that great build!


I actually like to leave the plateau in there. It feels consistent to me as part of the series of bumps that is the PSU, HDD cage and the plateau itself


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I think that a PSU cover is gonna look sick in your build. There is a high chance that it get's a bit of a cramped look due to the sheer size of those cards!
> 
> I take it you are gonna get some more extensions for that second card? Looks a bit out of place with the unbraided cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also advise you to remove that HDD plateau, it helps a lot with the clean look of the build. Other than that great build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, have you painted that front fan or did it come like that?


thank you for kind words.







yeah about the cables on the second psu i guess i'm going to buy those bitfenix alchemy white single braided extension cables. about the psu cover, i'm a little excited because it's my 1st mod in this case but now i'm looking for someone who could laser etch for me, being in japan kinda sucks for me. i was about to order the full acrylic side panel for mnpctech but the shipping costs more than the product itself. about the fan it's a cooler master mega flow 200 worked better than the stock corsair fan for about -9-11*C. and yeah when i get my dayoff i'd probably do something like my previous build to wall mount the ssd and hdd and some psu covers and maybe order sleeved extension canbles.

my previous build Fractal Core 3000

wall mounted ssd and hdd. bay cover and i did some acrylic mods in the exterior but couldn't be seen in here


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys how would a rampage iv extreme fit in a 600T Silver Edition with a H100 in push/pull? Will it fit?


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey guys how would a rampage iv extreme fit in a 600T Silver Edition with a H100 in push/pull? Will it fit?


it would fit without moding with a pull configuration only. if you want a push configuration you'd have drill out a big hole for the water block to be pulled from the top panel going inside the case and mount the fans inside push config. and lastly for a push and pull config you can drill out 8 new holes on the top panel so the fans won't hit the mobo.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Woah, at what room temp?


I don't actually have a thermometer in here but my heater is set to 21 degrees Celsius (it does feel a fair bit warmer than that).

Quote:


> I actually like to leave the plateau in there. It feels consistent to me as part of the series of bumps that is the PSU, HDD cage and the plateau itself


Everyone has their own opinion







I do agree that it can work in some builds but most of the time it just looks like there is something missing because it's there IMHO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> thank you for kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah about the cables on the second psu i guess i'm going to buy those bitfenix alchemy white single braided extension cables. about the psu cover, i'm a little excited because it's my 1st mod in this case but now i'm looking for someone who could laser etch for me, being in japan kinda sucks for me. i was about to order the full acrylic side panel for mnpctech but the shipping costs more than the product itself. about the fan it's a cooler master mega flow 200 worked better than the stock corsair fan for about -9-11*C. and yeah when i get my dayoff i'd probably do something like my previous build to wall mount the ssd and hdd and some psu covers and maybe order sleeved extension canbles.
> 
> my previous build Fractal Core 3000
> 
> wall mounted ssd and hdd. bay cover and i did some acrylic mods in the exterior but couldn't be seen in here


I think that'll look just stellar, I was about to cut off half of my HDD cage since I only have two hard drives in it at the moment (SSD on the back of the 5,25" bay) and just by cutting off the top one that would remove almost half of the space it takes up. But then I put that idea on ice for the moment being as I really liked my 140mm fan fitting perfectly between the 5,25" and the hdd cage. Maybe some other time.









Oh right, just noticed that you had the Corsair pre sleeved cables. Didn't you get two PCI-E power cables? I know I did with mine. 

Tell me about it, I am so tempted at getting a clear side panel but like you said. Shipping is a total pain in the ol' backside. I'll try to look around for some companies that work with acryllic and glass to see if they can wip something up for me.

Yea I know it's a Cooler Master Mega Flow, I have the red LED version. I was just wondering since the black non-LED one seems to be absolutely impossible to find so I'm contemplating painting at least the outside of my fan to make it fit a bit better into the build.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I don't actually have a thermometer in here but my heater is set to 21 degrees Celsius (it does feel a fair bit warmer than that).
> Everyone has their own opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree that it can work in some builds but most of the time it just looks like there is something missing because it's there IMHO.
> I think that'll look just stellar, I was about to cut off half of my HDD cage since I only have two hard drives in it at the moment (SSD on the back of the 5,25" bay) and just by cutting off the top one that would remove almost half of the space it takes up. But then I put that idea on ice for the moment being as I really liked my 140mm fan fitting perfectly between the 5,25" and the hdd cage. Maybe some other time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, just noticed that you had the Corsair pre sleeved cables. Didn't you get two PCI-E power cables? I know I did with mine.
> 
> Tell me about it, I am so tempted at getting a clear side panel but like you said. Shipping is a total pain in the ol' backside. I'll try to look around for some companies that work with acryllic and glass to see if they can wip something up for me.
> 
> Yea I know it's a Cooler Master Mega Flow, I have the red LED version. I was just wondering since the black non-LED one seems to be absolutely impossible to find so I'm contemplating painting at least the outside of my fan to make it fit a bit better into the build.


checked my treasure box and yeah i feel so dumb right now. a big THANKS to you and i love you no lesbian.







and please let me know when you get those full side acrylic side panel i want it so badly.


----------



## Kart86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtKiDd78*
> 
> I had to cut a little piece of the rad because it was bumping into the 8 pin 12v plug, I also slid it forward a bit and used alternate holes from the mesh, but it is screwed on both sides. The vcore I use is 1.37 but it is stable and has been for the past month.


Sorry, I meant to say Res, not rad..


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> checked my treasure box and yeah i feel so dumb right now. a big THANKS to you and i love you no lesbian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and please let me know when you get those full side acrylic side panel i want it so badly.


hahahahhahahah, no worries mate!









And when I get it I'll be sure to post it here









Plan right now is to get myself a cover for the 5,25" bay side, looks quite crappy at the moment hehe....

Also I'm having a metric buttload of problems with my h100i LED at the moment. It won't stay lit. It seems like it doesn't like blue or red so it basically only can show green.... I screw around with it for a while and I manage to get the red color lit but after maybe 2-3 seconds it just turns off... Quite annoying to say the least. And Corsair just won't release any firmware updates as of yet so I'm not really sure what to do.


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kart86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CtKiDd78*
> 
> I had to cut a little piece of the rad because it was bumping into the 8 pin 12v plug, I also slid it forward a bit and used alternate holes from the mesh, but it is screwed on both sides. The vcore I use is 1.37 but it is stable and has been for the past month.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I meant to say Res, not rad..
Click to expand...

Yes the res is also screwed on both sides but it has two screws on one side and only one on the other.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtKiDd78*
> 
> Yes the res is also screwed on both sides but it has two screws on one side and only one on the other.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Another Galaxy Note 2 user.







How do you like it? I absolutely love mine.


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Another Galaxy Note 2 user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like it? I absolutely love mine.


It's my baby, no other phone compares!!


----------



## SkipP

CtKiDd78 has one fine looking case. Incrediblue would be inexcusable without the story, but that is one fine looking machine.


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> CtKiDd78 has one fine looking case. Incrediblue would be inexcusable without the story, but that is one fine looking machine.


Thanks man, yeah my son was begging me to put it in so I had to since he just came up with the name out of nowhere.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> CtKiDd78 has one fine looking case. Incrediblue would be inexcusable without the story, but that is one fine looking machine.


Thanks man, yeah my son was begging me to put it in so I had to since he just came up with the name out of nowhere. I have some other stuff coming in and once that is in it should look a little better. (Maybe I can change the name without my son knowing) haha.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bloodbath

Damn I love this case but with two Titans coming in tomorrow and two XSPC full cover blocks on order it just doesn't have enough rad space with out serious modding. Really wish Corsair would hurry up with the 900D so I could fit all the rads I need in it. Anybody seen a 600T in here with a 480 rad mounted externally? was thinking of doing something like that just to tie me over until I can get a 900D which seems to getting delayed more by the day. Would be pretty ghetto but would allow me to test out all my components before embarking on a 900D monster build. Any ideas would be appreciated, cheers.


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Damn I love this case but with two Titans coming in tomorrow and two XSPC full cover blocks on order it just doesn't have enough rad space with out serious modding. Really wish Corsair would hurry up with the 900D so I could fit all the rads I need in it. Anybody seen a 600T in here with a 480 rad mounted externally? was thinking of doing something like that just to tie me over until I can get a 900D which seems to getting delayed more by the day. Would be pretty ghetto but would allow me to test out all my components before embarking on a 900D monster build. Any ideas would be appreciated, cheers.


I am guessing you can do that on the side panel with the mesh, you can either have the rad outside or the fans but it is possible. It's a matter of the mounting holes lining up well. I would like to see it. I have two 7970 heatkiller blocks and cpu block and 440mm rad space is enough for me, my cards stay nice and cool. I don't know how much different the titans are though.


----------



## robbiq

hey guys, I need a little input here from you guys. I currently have my h100 on top of the case. I was considering putting in the front where the hard drive cages normally are. I don't have them there right now nor do I plan on having any of them in the case. I want to put the original 200mm fan back up top as exhaust, have a bitfenix spectre pro 120mm as exhaust in the back and have my h100 in the front in push pull with some sp120 performance editions. Will this affect my video card? I have an msi 7870 so I think it exhausts into the case? Will having the h100 in the front help or worsen the cooling on the gpu?


----------



## Xclsyr

H100 is too tall for the front - you'll have to cut out metal either top or bottom for it to fit. Better to leave it up top.


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> H100 is too tall for the front - you'll have to cut out metal either top or bottom for it to fit. Better to leave it up top.


actually it fits and I already have a bracket that I made to hold it in place on the floor of the case; I'm just wondering about how it would affect the cooling on my gpu.


----------



## Xclsyr

Sorry, was under the understanding it wouldn't. Are you planning right up against the front, or back a little? I'm wondering how the reach will be with the cooler hoses...









As for the GPU, I'm no expert by far but I'd think it'll be running a little warmer that way. Do you have the side panel mesh, or window? I can see you wanting a fan on the mesh to keep your GPU in line.


----------



## robbiq

it won't reach all the way in the front, It is going right where the 5.25 drive bay finishes. I have the mesh side panel on right now but I am gonna switch it out for the acrylic window.


----------



## Kart86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtKiDd78*
> 
> Yes the res is also screwed on both sides but it has two screws on one side and only one on the other.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Could you post a picture of it?

I have the White edition, with what looks like the same res, but there are no holes to screw the cable management side in.


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kart86*
> 
> Could you post a picture of it?
> 
> I have the White edition, with what looks like the same res, but there are no holes to screw the cable management side in.


Sure here ya go, sorry for the crappy pics,

Left Side or Tubing Side:



Right Side or Pump Side:


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhun*
> 
> thanks, but i think i will change the leds to bitfenix led strips, i think that is more brighter than nzxt led?


It doesn't look bright in that picture because of the flash on my camera. But more LEDs never hurts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Not so sure but the AP-15 moves loads more air than the SP120.
> 
> I quite like the look of this for a side fan filter / grill?


Definitely that one. I use the the other ones in two cases here (my sig rig uses a few of them). They look cool, but if you want to clean them well you have to remove the entire mount, which includes the screws for the fan. In the one above, it looks like you can remove just the filter portion without having to pull the fan screws. Very fan(cy).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> it won't reach all the way in the front, It is going right where the 5.25 drive bay finishes. I have the mesh side panel on right now but I am gonna switch it out for the acrylic window.


Really? You're going to be pumping hot CPU exhaust directly on your video card, and you're asking what the effect will be? I think it's pretty obvious myself (unless you're planning on making the front of the case exhaust, but then that should depend on what type of cooler you have on your video card). Especially considering you're going to remove the mesh in favor of the plexy.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> actually it fits and I already have a bracket that I made to hold it in place on the floor of the case; I'm just wondering about how it would affect the cooling on my gpu.


i had the same idea once but i have an h100i and it didn't fit under the bay, well in your situation i guess it'd be better to mount it sideways, fan facing side panels, this way it would not block every air blown by the front 200mm fan.

 my best drawing, took me a while to draw these.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> i had the same idea once but i have an h100i and it didn't fit under the bay, well in your situation i guess it'd be better to mount it sideways, fan facing side panels, this way it would not block every air blown by the front 200mm fan.
> 
> my best drawing, took me a while to draw these.


Excellent drawing!









If he would do that then I'd say that he would have to either make a new side panel with mesh at another location or drill up some mesh / holes into the existing side panel. to me it doesn't sound like that good of an idea in any of the orientations to be frank.

@robbiq how come you are tempted at putting it in the front? Is it only because you want the 200mm in the top or is there some other reason?


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Excellent drawing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he would do that then I'd say that he would have to either make a new side panel with mesh at another location or drill up some mesh / holes into the existing side panel. to me it doesn't sound like that good of an idea in any of the orientations to be frank.
> 
> @robbiq how come you are tempted at putting it in the front? Is it only because you want the 200mm in the top or is there some other reason?


i guess he likes white led fans around his case.


----------



## z0ki

Ok seeing i can't fit a push/pull config with the 600T silver, with a rampage iv extreme, Could i maybe put the rad at the front of the case where the big 200mm fan resides?

Similar position to what this user did on another case..



Or do i need to do something dodgy like this? lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> i guess he likes white led fans around his case.


Well yea, but I think it'd be easier to just get some white LED 120mm fans for the h100. But that's just me.

Still think it would be interesting to see how it'd look with the h100 in front!









Edit: well that video kind of answered that question hehe. Looks quite interesting actually.


----------



## z0ki

Was that the video i posted?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Was that the video i posted?


That's the one!


----------



## z0ki

Im kind of suck with what I want to do.. I really want this case for my second pc but I have a rampage iv extreme andI want to do push/pull but I am lost with what to do









I want to do no case mods just a sexy neat build..


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> i guess he likes white led fans around his case.


Ding ding ding I just like the light effect I used to get from that fan up top.


----------



## Darylrese

wont having the H100 in the front like that cause hot air to be dumped into the case and across the GPU(s)? Not such a great idea unless your really stuck for space? If you want push pull, you might be better off mounting it slightly off center at the top like others have done in this thread


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> wont having the H100 in the front like that cause hot air to be dumped into the case and across the GPU(s)? Not such a great idea unless your really stuck for space? If you want push pull, you might be better off mounting it slightly off center at the top like others have done in this thread


I'm with Darylrese here, do that and either get some 120 LED fans or stick some cathodes or led strips in the top compartment. I saw some guy way back in this thread did that and got a really cool lighting effect.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> wont having the H100 in the front like that cause hot air to be dumped into the case and across the GPU(s)? Not such a great idea unless your really stuck for space? If you want push pull, you might be better off mounting it slightly off center at the top like others have done in this thread


you have a strong point there sir


----------



## ervhamzz213

update. changed my pci-e cables, did a little dusting, and removed the bay stand. thanks to a good friend who didn't give up on me.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> update. changed my pci-e cables, did a little dusting, and removed the bay stand. thanks to a good friend who didn't give up on me.


Looking good!









Maybe straighten out that h100i block / pump that is driving me nuts


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> update. changed my pci-e cables, did a little dusting, and removed the bay stand. thanks to a good friend who didn't give up on me.


nice clean build, props to you....very nice. Like the monochromatic look


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> wont having the H100 in the front like that cause hot air to be dumped into the case and across the GPU(s)? Not such a great idea unless your really stuck for space? If you want push pull, you might be better off mounting it slightly off center at the top like others have done in this thread


well that's why I was asking because my video card doesn't vent out the back either; it vents into the case as well. So its not like the hot air from the cpu is going across the gpu. All of it would get vented out the top and back wouldn't it? I could be wrong though, thats why I ask and thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well yea, but I think it'd be easier to just get some white LED 120mm fans for the h100. But that's just me.
> 
> Still think it would be interesting to see how it'd look with the h100 in front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: well that video kind of answered that question hehe. Looks quite interesting actually.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Ding ding ding I just like the light effect I used to get from that fan up top.


That's exactly what I did initially with Xigmatek XAF-F1255 white led fans. I know have Scythe AP-00 fans on my H100 instead, and the Xigmateks every where else.


----------



## Darylrese

Update on my build...I got fed up of waiting for my filters and Bitfenix Spectre in the post as its been 5 days now because of the bank holiday.

I went past the computer store today, popped in and they had Akasa 120mm fan filters for £2 so i picked one up as a temporary measure. Did a rewire and quick clean up (first few pics show dust in the filters as they were taken with my dads expensive Cannon Camera) tonight here's some pics. Hopefully my order will arrive tomorrow and the new fan will be fitted! I went a bit snappy happy!...


----------



## Darylrese

Anyone know why this filter is restricting airflow quite a bit on my AP-15? Getting nowhere near as much air through since fitting the filter and temps are now 71c which is a 5c temperature increase







Putting my hand on the back of the fan, there's nowhere near as much airflow as before.

Hopefully the other two i have coming shortly will perform better as it certainly looks nicer and more finished with a filter.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> If you want push pull, you might be better off mounting it slightly off center at the top like others have done in this thread


Any chance on what page this is on so i can see how it is done? Spent the past 30 minutes going through pages and couldn't find much apart from people asking if it's possible lol

Because im looking to pull the trigger and get this case today to get the ball rolling, but skeptical about that.. I find a push/pull in my environment i get heaps more better results then just in push or just pull..


----------



## Darylrese

Not sure which page mate sorry. It was a few weeks ago now though so probably quite a few!

You dont get a full push / pull on the H100 in this case. By fitting it slightly offset, the fans are only covering half of the radiator on the pull fans. The difference between push / pull and just pull on the H100 is very low, a few c at most.


----------



## z0ki

What about with the rad mounted at the top, but the fans pushing air from out in? Would that be alright? I will probably get a high airflow fan for an exhaust to dissipate the hot air out right away..


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Update on my build...I got fed up of waiting for my filters and Bitfenix Spectre in the post as its been 5 days now because of the bank holiday.
> 
> I went past the computer store today, popped in and they had Akasa 120mm fan filters for £2 so i picked one up as a temporary measure. Did a rewire and quick clean up (first few pics show dust in the filters as they were taken with my dads expensive Cannon Camera) tonight here's some pics. Hopefully my order will arrive tomorrow and the new fan will be fitted! I went a bit snappy happy!...


I love how clean your build looks. Nice job man!!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Update on my build...I got fed up of waiting for my filters and Bitfenix Spectre in the post as its been 5 days now because of the bank holiday.
> 
> I went past the computer store today, popped in and they had Akasa 120mm fan filters for £2 so i picked one up as a temporary measure. Did a rewire and quick clean up (first few pics show dust in the filters as they were taken with my dads expensive Cannon Camera) tonight here's some pics. Hopefully my order will arrive tomorrow and the new fan will be fitted! I went a bit snappy happy!...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks super nice! Did you cut out the rear fan grill?


----------



## Notalenter

i cleaned by computer today. I removed the fan on my radiator and there was a good centimeter thick layer of dust is this normal or is my fan setup wrong?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxphan/8038231044/
DSC_0090 by Notalenter, on Flickr

(behind the blue sp120 fan)

Thanks!


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well yea, but I think it'd be easier to just get some white LED 120mm fans for the h100. But that's just me.
> 
> Still think it would be interesting to see how it'd look with the h100 in front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: well that video kind of answered that question hehe. Looks quite interesting actually.


i remembered back when i was using core 3000 and got problems wih my h60i and got h100i without checking if it would fit the case.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> nice clean build, props to you....very nice. Like the monochromatic look


thank you! can't mod stuff right now, work's killing me.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Hi guys, I recently did a revamp of my old computer and installed new upgrades and parts, including the beautiful 600T from corsair. Heres my rig pics: Enjoy! (My Rig specs are in my sig)








I decided to go with a clean look, no frills no special mods, cos thats how I like my 600T


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> What about with the rad mounted at the top, but the fans pushing air from out in? Would that be alright? I will probably get a high airflow fan for an exhaust to dissipate the hot air out right away..


That's no problem at all. You will see some slightly better temps for your cpu but the rest of the case might suffer a bit due to the lesser airflow. I'd say go for this case, I don't think you will disappointed. We have almost 900 pages of happy customers here that can agree that this is a really fun case to use and build in.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> i remembered back when i was using core 3000 and got problems wih my h60i and got h100i without checking if it would fit the case.


The one who dares wins. Also gotta love them zip ties


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Damn I love this case but with two Titans coming in tomorrow and two XSPC full cover blocks on order it just doesn't have enough rad space with out serious modding. Really wish Corsair would hurry up with the 900D so I could fit all the rads I need in it. Anybody seen a 600T in here with a 480 rad mounted externally? was thinking of doing something like that just to tie me over until I can get a 900D which seems to getting delayed more by the day. Would be pretty ghetto but would allow me to test out all my components before embarking on a 900D monster build. Any ideas would be appreciated, cheers.


Whats wrong with the 600T.. you can put a 360 up top and then a 400 in the front with minor modding, that is more than enough. Putting a 360 on the top would not be called serious modding as there are loads of people here that has done it, and a 400 fits even easier in the front with the removal of the drive bay which is just a couple rivets.







Anyway thats my thoughts,


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> update. changed my pci-e cables, did a little dusting, and removed the bay stand. thanks to a good friend who didn't give up on me.


Absolutely beatiful!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notalenter*
> 
> i cleaned my computer today. I removed the fan on my radiator and there was a good centimeter thick layer of dust is this normal or is my fan setup wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxphan/8038231044/
> DSC_0090 by Notalenter, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> (behind the blue sp120 fan)
> 
> Thanks!


There could be a few reasons for it.

1. You have your computer on the ground, this will make your system a dust magnet. Raise it off the ground.

2. Negative air setup, meaning more exhaust then intake. This will make your case draw air from any hole in your system and not really use your dust filters. To avoid this, you could get a round fan dust filter to put over the top of your first fan so it collects the dust and you can clean easier. Secondly you could setup your system with positive air , meaning more intake fans where you have your dust filters setup... this will reduce the chances of sucking air where there are no filters.

With any radiator setup you must keep those fins clean, otherwise your system will get hot..









I hope this helps.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Update on my build...I got fed up of waiting for my filters and Bitfenix Spectre in the post as its been 5 days now because of the bank holiday.
> 
> I went past the computer store today, popped in and they had Akasa 120mm fan filters for £2 so i picked one up as a temporary measure. Did a rewire and quick clean up (first few pics show dust in the filters as they were taken with my dads expensive Cannon Camera) tonight here's some pics. Hopefully my order will arrive tomorrow and the new fan will be fitted! I went a bit snappy happy!...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice, like the blue on black sleeving and the carbon fibre look to, my only criticism would be to remove the blue cable ties from the h100 pipes, would think it will look cleaner by doing so but im just being picky, great job!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That's no problem at all. You will see some slightly better temps for your cpu but the rest of the case might suffer a bit due to the lesser airflow. I'd say go for this case, I don't think you will disappointed. We have almost 900 pages of happy customers here that can agree that this is a really fun case to use and build in.


I was about 1 second to pulling the trigger earlier today lol.. But i thought i should maybe get some more info just in case!

Someone mentioned you can do push/pull with a H100i without doing any mods, but by simply offsetting the rad, Are you able to, or anyone able to show any pictures or video on it?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I was about 1 second to pulling the trigger earlier today lol.. But i thought i should maybe get some more info just in *case*!
> 
> Someone mentioned you can do push/pull with a H100i without doing any mods, but by simply offsetting the rad, Are you able to, or anyone able to show any pictures or video on it?


Badum tss...









I haven't tried but I can look into it when I get home tonight. Have a few extra fans laying around so I'll see what I can do.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Badum tss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried but I can look into it when I get home tonight. Have a few extra fans laying around so I'll see what I can do.


Yeah? That would be awesome if you can mate!! It will give me peace of mind! I have a certain "unique" style and scheme in my mind that i want to do which requires no cutting of anything, Sounds plain i know but what i have in my head certainly is not which i'll be happy to create a build log and share pics!

I just need to know about that pesky rad issue with the RIVE in a push/pull...

Then i can get all my hardware and start building!









My heart is set on the case though, i think it look's absolutely brilliant! But if only corsair made the inner diameter a little higher for a 100% fit of a push/pull it would be a beast! Not sure why they couldn't add a few more mm at the top but ah well..


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Looks super nice! Did you cut out the rear fan grill?


Thanks guys









Yes i cut out the mesh on the top, rear and front panels to improve airflow and remove the whistling noise. I then bought some rubber seal to run around the holes to finish it off.





Anyone see my comment about fanfilter airflow?


----------



## matt406regal

lol Bluetooth


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I was about 1 second to pulling the trigger earlier today lol.. But i thought i should maybe get some more info just in case!
> 
> Someone mentioned you can do push/pull with a H100i without doing any mods, but by simply offsetting the rad, Are you able to, or anyone able to show any pictures or video on it?


Dont know bout the H100i, but i posted some pics on how to mount the H100 in pushpull. cant be that much different







i'm very pleased with my setup!



for the mounting suggestion you could always take a look at my previous post








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Here are some images I just took of the mounting for the H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it helps! and you guys will have to excuse the poor lighting in these pictures, it is night time in Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to get an idea anyhow though, hopefully, but here it goes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures of h100 push/pull mounting
> 
> 
> 
> It all fits below the top case mesh piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some inside views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some pictures of how the ofset mounting looks, and where I put the screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I think this works really well! worth mentioning


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Whats wrong with the 600T.. you can put a 360 up top and then a 400 in the front with minor modding, that is more than enough. Putting a 360 on the top would not be called serious modding as there are loads of people here that has done it, and a 400 fits even easier in the front with the removal of the drive bay which is just a couple rivets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway thats my thoughts,


Yeah I know it doesnt take to much modding but I only plan on keeping this case for another couple months until the 900D is available. So I just don't want to chop it up too much, just makes it harder to sell that's why I want to mount a 480 externally just temporarily until my 900 comes in.


----------



## Notalenter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> There could be a few reasons for it.
> 
> 1. You have your computer on the ground, this will make your system a dust magnet. Raise it off the ground.
> 
> 2. Negative air setup, meaning more exhaust then intake. This will make your case draw air from any hole in your system and not really use your dust filters. To avoid this, you could get a round fan dust filter to put over the top of your first fan so it collects the dust and you can clean easier. Secondly you could setup your system with positive air , meaning more intake fans where you have your dust filters setup... this will reduce the chances of sucking air where there are no filters.
> 
> With any radiator setup you must keep those fins clean, otherwise your system will get hot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks!, My computer is on the ground. And I'll check out my airflow setup.

Would this fan filter work?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999249


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Yeah I know it doesnt take to much modding but I only plan on keeping this case for another couple months until the 900D is available. So I just don't want to chop it up too much, just makes it harder to sell that's why I want to mount a 480 externally just temporarily until my 900 comes in.


Ok, but its only a $100 case.. resale would be not much more than $20 for a used case.. and then all the time and resources in selling it:blushsmil

I would get more enjoyment in cutting it up and having some fun modding my case.. but if on the other hand my case was worth $300+, I would have to think about it


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notalenter*
> 
> Thanks!, My computer is on the ground. And I'll check out my airflow setup.
> 
> Would this fan filter work?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999249


It really depends if you are going to put underneath your first fan or in front of your first fan. I would not put a square fan dust filter in front of your first fan as it would look horrible, I would just get some thing like this
ModRight FilterRight 120mm Black Aluminum Fan Filter as it is nice and easy to take off and clean.

If you are putting it underneath your first fan but just in front of your radiator the one you have linked to might be a bit thick, you could try something like this
120mm Ultra Thin Flexible Fan Dust Filter (0.45mm Thick) which would almost make it invisible to someone looking at your system.

One thing you will have to remember is that the dust filter will restrict some air flow, some filters are better than others, but this is only because they allow larger particles to pass through. With any selection you will have to take temps before hand and after and see if it is acceptable to you or not.

Myself, I have made my own dust filter mounts that sit between the fan and radiator with a slide tray making it super quick and easy to clean. Keeping them clean will of course always give better air flow.


----------



## true47

Hello everyone i just finished my first build, will have some pics up soon!

I just had a quick question, i have my h100i and the corsair link 2 software, can i adjust my fan speed so it can go up automatically with system load, or will i have to get another software for this, someone please recommend, i wanna be able to have my Gpu (gtx680) and CPU h100i fans speed up as im playing games, also i have my case fans plugged into my motherboard, can i control these as well? im new to all of this so i know the important thing is to keep temps on pc as low as possible, if someone could tell me normal temps for components that would be great too, thank you!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> wont having the H100 in the front like that cause hot air to be dumped into the case and across the GPU(s)? Not such a great idea unless your really stuck for space? If you want push pull, you might be better off mounting it slightly off center at the top like others have done in this thread


I also concur. Considering that push/pull is almost useless on the H100, I really don't see the point of forcing hot air toward the video card just to use push/pull.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe straighten out that h100i block / pump that is driving me nuts


Some system boards require the blocks to be mounted sideways to avoid hitting components mounted on the motherboard. My motherboard is like that, so I cannot mount my block right side up. He may have the same issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtKiDd78*
> 
> I love how clean your build looks. Nice job man!!


Man, you really need to check out the first post in this thread and *read the rules* regarding not reposting long posts full of pictures. You can quite easily edit out or hide most of the pictures. Look at the post below yours for an example.

Do any of the new members read the first post?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notalenter*
> 
> i cleaned by computer today. I removed the fan on my radiator and there was a good centimeter thick layer of dust is this normal or is my fan setup wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxphan/8038231044/
> DSC_0090 by Notalenter, on Flickr
> 
> 
> (behind the blue sp120 fan)
> 
> Thanks!


That depends on how long your cooler has been installed, how dusty your location is, and weather or not you have it installed as intake or exhaust. If it's intake, with no dust filter you're going to have to clean it fairly often (this is why I use exhaust).

Was it anything like this?:

http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club/6230#post_8894561
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *true47*
> 
> Hello everyone i just finished my first build, will have some pics up soon!
> 
> I just had a quick question, i have my h100i and the corsair link 2 software, can i adjust my fan speed so it can go up automatically with system load, or will i have to get another software for this, someone please recommend, i wanna be able to have my Gpu (gtx680) and CPU h100i fans speed up as im playing games, also i have my case fans plugged into my motherboard, can i control these as well? im new to all of this so i know the important thing is to keep temps on pc as low as possible, if someone could tell me normal temps for components that would be great too, thank you!


Yeah, the H100i and H80i fan speeds can be controlled vs temp using the Corsair software. You can get more information in the Hydro Series Club thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club


----------



## ervhamzz213

got 20 mins. spare time from work and worked out on this.

my not so done psu cover.


----------



## Notalenter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> It really depends if you are going to put underneath your first fan or in front of your first fan. I would not put a square fan dust filter in front of your first fan as it would look horrible, I would just get some thing like this
> ModRight FilterRight 120mm Black Aluminum Fan Filter as it is nice and easy to take off and clean.
> 
> If you are putting it underneath your first fan but just in front of your radiator the one you have linked to might be a bit thick, you could try something like this
> 120mm Ultra Thin Flexible Fan Dust Filter (0.45mm Thick) which would almost make it invisible to someone looking at your system.
> 
> One thing you will have to remember is that the dust filter will restrict some air flow, some filters are better than others, but this is only because they allow larger particles to pass through. With any selection you will have to take temps before hand and after and see if it is acceptable to you or not.
> 
> Myself, I have made my own dust filter mounts that sit between the fan and radiator with a slide tray making it super quick and easy to clean. Keeping them clean will of course always give better air flow.


Thanks for the information. I really appreciate it.

Also do you have a suggestion for something that could lift my pc off the ground? I don't really know what I should be looking for.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> got 20 mins. spare time from work and worked out on this.
> 
> my not so done psu cover.


Woah, that looks like it's gonna look super nice after you paint it. Keep us posted.


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Man, you really need to check out the first post in this thread and *read the rules* regarding not reposting long posts full of pictures. You can quite easily edit out or hide most of the pictures. Look at the post below yours for an example.
> 
> Do any of the new members read the first post?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club


Sooorrry jeesh! FYI I read that rule in the first post and I forgot about it since I was replying form my phone!! Won't happen again MR.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah? That would be awesome if you can mate!! It will give me peace of mind! I have a certain "unique" style and scheme in my mind that i want to do which requires no cutting of anything, Sounds plain i know but what i have in my head certainly is not which i'll be happy to create a build log and share pics!
> 
> I just need to know about that pesky rad issue with the RIVE in a push/pull...
> 
> Then i can get all my hardware and start building!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart is set on the case though, i think it look's absolutely brilliant! But if only corsair made the inner diameter a little higher for a 100% fit of a push/pull it would be a beast! Not sure why they couldn't add a few more mm at the top but ah well..


Sorry, I din't have any time to properly dismount and try to offset the whole radiator but I don't think it should be a problem for you if you do it like this helpful Norwegian fellow.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> You are quite right good sir!
> 
> The wait is finally over!
> 
> Here are some images I just took of the mounting for the H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it helps! and you guys will have to excuse the poor lighting in these pictures, it is night time in Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to get an idea anyhow though, hopefully, but here it goes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures of h100 push/pull mounting
> 
> 
> 
> It all fits below the top case mesh piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some inside views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some pictures of how the ofset mounting looks, and where I put the screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I think this works really well! worth mentioning


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Woah, that looks like it's gonna look super nice after you paint it. Keep us posted.


aryt. i'll be welding it with tig so it would take time, not that pro, and i don't have spray paints available yet. maybe another 2 days and it's done.


----------



## ervhamzz213

need help from you guys.

so this is a psu cover i made awhile ago, i kept thinking that after i painted it black it would look so plain. now back to the question, would it be better to mount my hdd on the face of the cover or not??


----------



## Darylrese

So my Spectre Pro 200mm fan eventually turned up and guess what, its making a horrible grinding / rattling noise on and off







If you push the center of the fan it stops very breifly then starts again on / off all the time







Anyone else experienced this problem? Tried it from my fan controller and the molex adapter that comes with the fan.

Its a shame as it looks great and pushes loads of air but sounds horrible.

The two fan filters that came are good though so that's something i guess


----------



## Darylrese

Can anyone recommend me a decent quiet 120mm PWM fan for my side panel (apart from Noctua as they are too ugly!) Thinking if i can get a PWM fan that ramps up when im playing games i'll get the best of both worlds


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtKiDd78*
> 
> Sooorrry jeesh! FYI I read that rule in the first post and I forgot about it since I was replying form my phone!! Won't happen again MR.


I would have thought someone using a phone to view the thread would be keenly aware of that one considering it was made for mobile users.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So my Spectre Pro 200mm fan eventually turned up and guess what, its making a horrible grinding / rattling noise on and off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you push the center of the fan it stops very breifly then starts again on / off all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else experienced this problem? Tried it from my fan controller and the molex adapter that comes with the fan.
> 
> Its a shame as it looks great and pushes loads of air but sounds horrible.
> 
> The two fan filters that came are good though so that's something i guess


I've seen several people complain about the SP 200mm fans. I have one here that works fine, but others have had problems, and some people have had problems with multiple 200mm SP fans, not just one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a decent quiet 120mm PWM fan for my side panel (apart from Noctua as they are too ugly!) Thinking if i can get a PWM fan that ramps up when im playing games i'll get the best of both worlds


I use scythe slipstream pwm fans on my H100 and I find they work very well. Mine are the 1900 rpm 110 cfm versions.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I've seen several people complain about the SP 200mm fans. I have one here that works fine, but others have had problems, and some people have had problems with multiple 200mm SP fans, not just one.


Yeah, I think Krullmeister got like 4 of them with that problem. Scary.

As I've mentioned before, I own one that works fine.


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a decent quiet 120mm PWM fan for my side panel (apart from Noctua as they are too ugly!) Thinking if i can get a PWM fan that ramps up when im playing games i'll get the best of both worlds


I use two deep cool sf120's by logysis computer, they are rubber fans and are extremely quiet, they push a lot of air and they only cost like 21 dollars. They replaced my sp120's and I don't regret it one bit. Got two more for the side panel.


----------



## kilo7echo

Hey guys new to the 600t, loving the case, thought id share my build

Theres still alot of work to be done, you guys have some awesome setups, this is before i installed the corsair cpu cooler:


And my setup:


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, I think Krullmeister got like 4 of them with that problem. Scary.
> 
> As I've mentioned before, I own one that works fine.


Yep. And on top of those problems 3/4 died as well so I'm not entirely sure about the quality of those fans...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a decent quiet 120mm PWM fan for my side panel (apart from Noctua as they are too ugly!) Thinking if i can get a PWM fan that ramps up when im playing games i'll get the best of both worlds


I have the non pwm version of these and I absolutely love them! Same / slightly better performance than the Noctua NF-S12b and they are quieter!









http://www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/322

Definitively my favorite case fan.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a decent quiet 120mm PWM fan for my side panel (apart from Noctua as they are too ugly!) Thinking if i can get a PWM fan that ramps up when im playing games i'll get the best of both worlds


Looked at PWM fans, ended up getting some Akasa Piranhas. Much quieter than the stock 120 that came with the case...



Have had Spectre Pro 200 & 230mm (1 each), no problems so far with either...


----------



## Darylrese

thanks for the suggestions guys







These are the only fans my local computer store sell, are any worth getting for a side intake?

Akasa Apache PWM Fan - 120mm ***Black Edition***

Coolermaster Excalibur High End Fan - 120mm (D'ont think its PWM)

Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 - 120 mm

Alternatively i could hook the AP-15 up to my fan controller and stick a temp probe in the top graphics card backplate and ramp the fan up as temp increases as the software allows this. The AP-15 is just hard to get running quietly without making a whistling noise when idle. 1300RPM is the maximum before the whistling starts but i dont mind so much when my graphics cards are under load and ramping up


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> thanks for the suggestions guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the only fans my local computer store sell, are any worth getting for a side intake?
> 
> Akasa Apache PWM Fan - 120mm ***Black Edition***
> 
> Coolermaster Excalibur High End Fan - 120mm (D'ont think its PWM)
> 
> Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 - 120 mm
> 
> Alternatively i could hook the AP-15 up to my fan controller and stick a temp probe in the top graphics card backplate and ramp the fan up as temp increases as the software allows this. The AP-15 is just hard to get running quietly without making a whistling noise when idle. 1300RPM is the maximum before the whistling starts but i dont mind so much when my graphics cards are under load and ramping up


Well I can tell you this. *Don't buy the excalibur!*









That thing is loud as hell. Have two laying around at home that I will never ever use again due to the sound level. (Actually got them from a friend who couldn't stand them either).

I have heard pretty good things about the Apache so that would be my choise out of the three.


----------



## Darylrese

thanks for the advise mate.

I have successfully managed to ramp my AP-15 up and down according to the temperature probe wedged into the top graphics card backplate







The whistling noise of the AP-15 is somewhat annoying but it works well.

If i can find a suitable replacement that doesn't whistle and isn't too loud to apply the same profile i'd consider it.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> thanks for the advise mate.
> 
> I have successfully managed to ramp my AP-15 up and down according to the temperature probe wedged into the top graphics card backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whistling noise of the AP-15 is somewhat annoying but it works well.
> 
> If i can find a suitable replacement that doesn't whistle and isn't too loud to apply the same profile i'd consider it.


I have been a big fan of the Akasa fans like the Pirahna, Apache, and Viper fans. I have 2 Pirahnas, 4 Apaches, and 4 Vipers. I havnt had any problems with any of them other than not being able to remove the fan blades on the Apaches, while I can easily do it on the other two types. Not sure why since they are all basicly the same fan. But they do have great static pressure and are nice a quiet. And with PWM, they are pure win in my book.

I have 6 of the AP-00 fans, the 2150RPM model from the group buy, and they make a whistling sound. But thats because I have them up against some mesh on my side panel, and when I put the filter on they dont make the whistling sound anymore. Can you try to cut out any mesh, that my reduce or eliminate the sound.


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks mate, its on a side window cooling my GPU's so no side mesh and the hole has been cut out for a 120mm fan...here's a picture. It's been so long since i used PWM fans...what temperture do they respond to? Motherboard or CPU?





The AP-15 is a very good fan, it's quiet it just has a whistling noise at lower speeds. I just fitted the round filter above instead of the silverstone one i was using and it is a little less noticeable now.


----------



## goodtobeking

I have mine running off my Aquaero LT, but I did have them running off my CPU fan header. The advantage of use the Aquaero, is that I can set them to respond to a number of different temperatures. Right now they run off of my water temp, but I also can set it to run off temps of my CPU, GPU, air, or a number of combinations with the delta settings. I am now using this to magange my 6 PWM fans from a single header, my CPU header is running my two PWM pumps.


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks for the info mate.

After fiddling around all afternoon, i've managed to fit a temperature probe to my top card, hook my AP-15 up to the corresponding fan header and now automatically ramp my fan up and down using my fan controller and software. Idle my AP-15 now runs at 1300RPM (Silent no whistling) and when gaming it ramps up to full speed (1850RPM) My top card has never gone past 71c in benchmarking Happy Days!

I also fitted the round fan filter which a detachable ring so i don't need to remove the fan for cleaning. I also colored in the inside of the cut out so that it doesn't show (before it was shining light through) and i'm really pleased with the outcome.

My Spectre Pro has been sent back and i will stick with my CM MegaFlow which is really quiet









Here's a few final pics, all i have to do is find a acrylic polish of some kind to really make my side window shine and I'm done! I hate to think my computer is finished as i love fiddling around with it all the time....hmmm


----------



## Gyrael

Awesome job, Darylese. Your side panel looks super nice with that round filter.

What did you use to paint the PCI slot thumbscrews, by the way?


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> got 20 mins. spare time from work and worked out on this.
> 
> my not so done psu cover.






Looks like we had the same idea my friend, ill advise you to either spray paint it (VERY CAREFULLY) or use vinyl like i did...

Edit: actually what material did you use to make it? if it was wood then when you paint it you'll notice imperfections...

heres a picture of mine



Sorry bout the quality took it very quickly


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> Looks like we had the same idea my friend, ill advise you to either spray paint it (VERY CAREFULLY) or use vinyl like i did...
> 
> Edit: actually what material did you use to make it? if it was wood then when you paint it you'll notice imperfections...
> 
> heres a picture of mine
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout the quality took it very quickly


it's made of metal. 1mm thick sheet of metal spot welded to each other. i'm thinking of painting it all matte black and make a corsair or asus rog stencil and paint it white. which would be better??
nice rig btw.


----------



## ervhamzz213

psu cover test fitted









and is it good to mount my hdd in there?? 
don't mind my tattoo









next target, engraved corsair logo will be painted white.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Awesome job, Darylese. Your side panel looks super nice with that round filter.
> 
> What did you use to paint the PCI slot thumbscrews, by the way?


I just used spray paint mate from a local car shop called halfords here in the uk.

Thankyou for your kind words I'm really pleased with my build, my temps are still slightly off, my top card is reaching 71c all of a sudden but that's well within acceptable limits.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> psu cover test fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and is it good to mount my hdd in there??


That looks really good! Just don't forget the rubber washers (or whatever you come up with) to keep your nice cover from vibrating


----------



## GhOsT_xXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> and is it good to mount my hdd in there??


Looks good but its not good for you hdd.
If you mount your hdd like this yo become an bearing failure.

sry for my english


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> psu cover test fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and is it good to mount my hdd in there??
> don't mind my tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next target, engraved corsair logo will be painted white.






Have you decided what you going to do about painting it??
i'd like to see what you end up doing...


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> That looks really good! Just don't forget the rubber washers (or whatever you come up with) to keep your nice cover from vibrating


thank you. i don't know if my hdd would be mounted there yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhOsT_xXx*
> 
> Looks good but its not good for you hdd.
> If you mount your hdd like this yo become an bearing failure.
> 
> sry for my english


bearing failure?? so yeah maybe i wouldn't do that mounting way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> Have you decided what you going to do about painting it??
> i'd like to see what you end up doing...


yeah a matte black paint on the cover and an 8-bit corsair logo in white.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> psu cover test fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and is it good to mount my hdd in there??
> don't mind my tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next target, engraved corsair logo will be painted white.


Hard drives other than solid state ones should only be mounted horizotally or vertically as the properties of spinning objects are used in all kinds of engineering applications to keep things stable in a manner common with gyroscopes, spin a bike wheel in your hands etiher vertical or horizontal and then move to a angle other than this and see the stress that is created. If you put your hard drive on a 45' angle you will be subject to potentially the heads hitting the platters and putting undue stress on the bearings.

I hope this helps


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Hard drives other than solid state ones should only be mounted horizotally or vertically as the properties of spinning objects are used in all kinds of engineering applications to keep things stable in a manner common with gyroscopes, spin a bike wheel in your hands etiher vertical or horizontal and then move to a angle other than this and see the stress that is created. If you put your hard drive on a 45' angle you will be subject to potentially the heads hitting the platters and putting undue stress on the bearings.
> 
> I hope this helps


thanks for the info. i guess i'll make something for my hdd and ssd, suggestions would be much appreciated.

for my cover design i've decided to make an 8-bit corsair logo to be original. suggestions are still open and still much appreciated.


----------



## Darylrese

SSD could fit where you were going to put your HDD. You could buy a HDD 5.25inch caddy or adaptor but i found the HDD noise to be annoying when fitted in the drive bays.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> SSD could fit where you were going to put your HDD. You could buy a HDD 5.25inch caddy or adaptor but i found the HDD noise to be annoying when fitted in the drive bays.


yeah maybe both of them stays in the bay atm. i'll think of something to mount them some other time. i still can't figure out which design to do in my cover.


----------



## Darylrese

seen as your have a lovely white & black build i'd stick with your all black and white logo idea, that would look just great


----------



## zombieno7

Hey. I was considering switching from my HAF 932 to one of these. How are they on air cooling?


----------



## Radiant93

Thought of joining the club as well. Any inputs would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shallow_

Hey everyone.

Just got my new rig 3 weeks ago, and choice fell on a Graphite 600t. Don't have too much clutter in there so its nice and tidy









The other day I got 3x 3.5" to 5.25" bay adapters, and Im planning to install my one SSD nad 2x ordinary 3.5" drives in the 3 empty 5.25" bays. The adapters allow me to mount the drives without removing the fron covers, and I am wondering if there is a good way to install 2 or 3 50mm fans on the inside of the bay grilles ??


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> thanks for the info. i guess i'll make something for my hdd and ssd, suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> for my cover design i've decided to make an 8-bit corsair logo to be original. suggestions are still open and still much appreciated.


As a suggestion, spray with matt black and with either a darker, lighter or even gloss for the corsair logo.. of course this would make it not stick out as much. Either way you might want to do a test run.. would hate you to spray it and then do the white logo and then find its way too much.. then having to wet rub it back smooth and re-spray again.

At least you are not going to cover it with that carbon fiber looking vinyl.









Looking forward to the final product


----------



## jdk90

So I've been reading through this thread for the past week now (quite a few pages







) and have decided to run out and grab myself a Corsair 600T in silver.



See^^








Some amazing builds on here & can't wait to get started on mine, this will be my first so wish me luck!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> So I've been reading through this thread for the past week now (quite a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and have decided to run out and grab myself a Corsair 600T in silver.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some amazing builds on here & can't wait to get started on mine, this will be my first so wish me luck!


Great way to start a build. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> As a suggestion, spray with matt black and with either a darker, lighter or even gloss for the corsair logo.. of course this would make it not stick out as much. Either way you might want to do a test run.. would hate you to spray it and then do the white logo and then find its way too much.. then having to wet rub it back smooth and re-spray again.
> 
> At least you are not going to cover it with that carbon fiber looking vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the final product


i'm not a di-noc fan. i love plain clean looking stuff.







very good idea, so a matte black and a dark grey paint would be good.







if i could just cut the design out i'd love to do a light up design using black transparent acrylic. the corsair logo would be a pain in the back to cut out from that small cover.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> So I've been reading through this thread for the past week now (quite a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and have decided to run out and grab myself a Corsair 600T in silver.
> 
> 
> 
> See^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some amazing builds on here & can't wait to get started on mine, this will be my first so wish me luck!


Nice man! I think this is by far the sexiest case ever and I'm glad I got mine as well but in white!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> i'm not a di-noc fan. i love plain clean looking stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very good idea, so a matte black and a dark grey paint would be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i could just cut the design out i'd love to do a light up design using black transparent acrylic. the corsair logo would be a pain in the back to cut out from that small cover.


I'm with Devious Dog here, black on black looks absolutely fantastic if done properly!

Well if you wanna do some lighting mods then you either can pick a simpler logo or it's time to build yourself a cnc










Anywho, no matter how and what you do it'll look great.









I GOT FAITH IN YOU!


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm with Devious Dog here, black on black looks absolutely fantastic if done properly!
> 
> Well if you wanna do some lighting mods then you either can pick a simpler logo or it's time to build yourself a cnc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, no matter how and what you do it'll look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT FAITH IN YOU!


inspirational quote.







okay i'll try that. black cover and a little lighter black on the logo. when the results came out to be a failure then i'd repaint them and do the light up thing.







can't seem to think properly right now, very exhausted from work.

changed my avatar. asus rog seems to be overused in this forum.









i think i'll use my avatar as my cover's design.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> inspirational quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay i'll try that. black cover and a little lighter black on the logo. when the results came out to be a failure then i'd repaint them and do the light up thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't seem to think properly right now, very exhausted from work.
> 
> changed my avatar. asus rog seems to be overused in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i'll use my avatar as my cover's design.


Yea, it's easier to repaint something than it is to reattach pieces of metal that you have cut out so that sounds like a solid plan!









Well it's not really a surprise considering the nature of this forum. But yea, I agree. I think your current one will be a whole lot easier to do on the cover anyway and it looks good. Minimal enough you know!


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea, it's easier to repaint something than it is to reattach pieces of metal that you have cut out so that sounds like a solid plan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not really a surprise considering the nature of this forum. But yea, I agree. I think your current one will be a whole lot easier to do on the cover anyway and it looks good. Minimal enough you know!


bought my painting stuff on my way home from work. painter's tape, matte black paint, metal primer, and white paint marker.







results later.


----------



## z0ki

Going to order this case in tomorrow! Let's hope with an offset top rad will fit with a rampage iv extreme in a push/pull configuration! Be interesting to see if someone here at all has a RIVE in this case with a push/pull?

Only issue is the CPU power connector is right at the top of the board which could be obstructive, but if it's offset it should be ok?
As you can see in the photo (circled in red)


----------



## ervhamzz213

badum tsss. ten tenenen. everyone applause!!






going to play with photoshop to see which design would probably be good.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> badum tsss. ten tenenen. everyone applause!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to play with photoshop to see which design would probably be good.












That looks absolutely stunning! Great job!


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks absolutely stunning! Great job!


thank you very much.







any news on the acrylic side panel??


what do you guys think about this design??
asus rog logo with my gamer tag in 8-bit.


----------



## navit

Sweet!!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any news on the acrylic side panel??
> 
> 
> what do you guys think about this design??
> asus rog logo with my gamer tag in 8-bit.


Me rikey rikey!

And no not yet ): Haven't really had the time to do a proper search but I've been scouting some various buisnesses in the areas. Also made the measurments and all that. Still not sure how it would have to look on the inside to make it fit.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any news on the acrylic side panel??
> 
> 
> what do you guys think about this design??
> asus rog logo with my gamer tag in 8-bit.


ervhamzz213, that is exactly how I hoped it would work out for you. That looks totally awesome and subtle shade of color, I thought white would be very over powering.

Excellent work Sir.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Going to order this case in tomorrow! Let's hope with an offset top rad will fit with a rampage iv extreme in a push/pull configuration! Be interesting to see if someone here at all has a RIVE in this case with a push/pull?
> 
> Only issue is the CPU power connector is right at the top of the board which could be obstructive, but if it's offset it should be ok?
> As you can see in the photo (circled in red)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a very common board found in this case, as you can see in the pic.



I had this board before encountering a painful 4 months of proving the board was faulty. Any way to answer your question you can simply put a Corsair H100 or H100i inside and the fans under the top grill with no modding, or fans inside and the radiator under the top grill with minor modding. The only real difference is the finished look, having the fans on the inside looks much better but cleaning your radiator will require you to remove your fans.

Some people have been able to squeeze fans onto the radiator on the inside giving a push/pull setup however you will not be able to accomplish this with the RIVE as you have two sets of memory banks preventing you from doing this.. I know.. as I tried.

Unless you are really interested in chopping your case up you will have to settle for push or pull, if only Corsair used their brains and pushed the mobo tray down like 1 inch then this case would be able to have a push/pull configuration up top with no modifications to the case. Otherwise you can have a look at my current work Case Mod - Corsair 600T - Morpheus and see how much work is involved in making enough room up top for a push / pull configuration.









Still a work in progress, but will be doing some more work to my build this week.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Sweet!!


thank you!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Me rikey rikey!
> 
> And no not yet ): Haven't really had the time to do a proper search but I've been scouting some various buisnesses in the areas. Also made the measurments and all that. Still not sure how it would have to look on the inside to make it fit.


thank you again for helping or agreeing with devious dog's concept.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> ervhamzz213, that is exactly how I hoped it would work out for you. That looks totally awesome and subtle shade of color, I thought white would be very over powering.
> 
> Excellent work Sir.


without your help i couldn't manage to make this thanks and + rep to you sir.









about the stencil, i'm planning to tape everything out, print the design and tape it on the cover, and cut it out with cutter. wouldn't this scratch my psu cover??


----------



## ervhamzz213

custom hdd sdd mounting whatever you may call it. it's just a quick sketchup plan everything mag change, and again i'm open to suggestions and it's very much appreciated.


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Well this is my build, and second ever. Hopefully get included into this club











Also Looking at making up myself a PSU cover. anyone ny suggestions where to start?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> That is a very common board found in this case, as you can see in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I had this board before encountering a painful 4 months of proving the board was faulty. Any way to answer your question you can simply put a Corsair H100 or H100i inside and the fans under the top grill with no modding, or fans inside and the radiator under the top grill with minor modding. The only real difference is the finished look, having the fans on the inside looks much better but cleaning your radiator will require you to remove your fans.
> 
> Some people have been able to squeeze fans onto the radiator on the inside giving a push/pull setup however you will not be able to accomplish this with the RIVE as you have two sets of memory banks preventing you from doing this.. I know.. as I tried.
> 
> Unless you are really interested in chopping your case up you will have to settle for push or pull, if only Corsair used their brains and pushed the mobo tray down like 1 inch then this case would be able to have a push/pull configuration up top with no modifications to the case. Otherwise you can have a look at my current work Case Mod - Corsair 600T - Morpheus and see how much work is involved in making enough room up top for a push / pull configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress, but will be doing some more work to my build this week.


Love your build devious dog! looks fantastic!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> Well this is my build, and second ever. Hopefully get included into this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Looking at making up myself a PSU cover. anyone ny suggestions where to start?


Welcome!










Looking good! Love the painted Thermal Armor as well as the PCI-E brackets!

Some sleeved cables would look absolutely great with this set up!


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Thanks Krullmeister.

I was thinking about it. But will wait until pay day. parts likt that can sometimes be tricky to get in Ireland, well not tricky but hard to find postage that is not a rip off lol one site wanted to charge €25 for shipping 4 cables lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> Thanks Krullmeister.
> 
> I was thinking about it. But will wait until pay day. parts likt that can sometimes be tricky to get in Ireland, well not tricky but hard to find postage that is not a rip off lol one site wanted to charge €25 for shipping 4 cables lol


Haha, I know the feeling. I was looking at getting another sidepanel for mine so that I could do a custom window.

15$ on Corsairs website,

"calculate shipping"

140$ *just* for shipping... heheheh


----------



## Darylrese

what a rip off lol

I wish i could help you with your side panel Krullmeister but your a little bit too far away lol, are you still looking to do something like mine?

Love the build DevousDog but where's your HDD? Do you only have a SSD?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> That is a very common board found in this case, as you can see in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I had this board before encountering a painful 4 months of proving the board was faulty. Any way to answer your question you can simply put a Corsair H100 or H100i inside and the fans under the top grill with no modding, or fans inside and the radiator under the top grill with minor modding. The only real difference is the finished look, having the fans on the inside looks much better but cleaning your radiator will require you to remove your fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have been able to squeeze fans onto the radiator on the inside giving a push/pull setup however you will not be able to accomplish this with the RIVE as you have two sets of memory banks preventing you from doing this.. I know.. as I tried.
> 
> Unless you are really interested in chopping your case up you will have to settle for push or pull, if only Corsair used their brains and pushed the mobo tray down like 1 inch then this case would be able to have a push/pull configuration up top with no modifications to the case. Otherwise you can have a look at my current work Case Mod - Corsair 600T - Morpheus and see how much work is involved in making enough room up top for a push / pull configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress, but will be doing some more work to my build this week.


Hey mate! well the thing is another user got in contact with me on how he did a push/pull but he simply offset the rad to the closer right edge of the top and it seemed to fit without any modding?

I'm just chuffed at what to do mate lol.. I see you're an aussie too mate!









The thing is and i know i would probably get grilled lol, In my house and climate i find i get 5-8c better temps in a push/pull then just in push! I am bit of a temp whore haha..

Looking at your rig mate if you were to have the rad offset to the right would it then fit do you think? if yes i'm going to go pick it up first thing tomorrow and then get the rest of my hardware next week!


----------



## Darylrese

I think he only has push but has mounted the fans on the inside and the radiator at the top of the mesh perhapse.

You say Mate more than me...i didn't think that was possible haha


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I think he only has push but has mounted the fans on the inside and the radiator at the top of the mesh perhapse.
> 
> You say Mate more than me...i didn't think that was possible haha


Yeah it seems he does, i wonder if temps are still good enough though? Probably for a 4.7/4.8oc would just push be sufficient enough?

Haha well i say mate a lot as i've only lived in this country for about 15 years







still got a thick Italian accent lol


----------



## Darylrese

Well i have just pull on a 3570k @ 4.5ghz and to be honest temps are fine. I need 1.280v for 4.5ghz which is slightly above average but my temps are well below 78c when benchmarking and below 65c when gaming

It has been said push / pull on the H100 only gives an extra 1 - 2c and you cant fit it properly with push / pull without modding in the 600t or fitting it off center which means your top fans only cover half the radiator so its more like push / 1/2 pull lol


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well i have just pull on a 3570k @ 4.5ghz and to be honest temps are fine. I need 1.280v for 4.5ghz which is slightly above average but my temps are well below 78c when benchmarking and below 65c when gaming
> 
> It has been said push / pull on the H100 only gives an extra 1 - 2c and you cant fit it properly with push / pull without modding in the 600t or fitting it off center which means your top fans only cover half the radiator so its more like push / 1/2 pull lol


haha! Well if that is the case awesome! I know the 3930k run quite warm so that is just my only concern.. I will probably do a custom loop at some point so i will probably just do a moderate OC with the h100i possibly about 4.4-4.5ghz..

I'm thinking if i should get the H100i or the H110.. But not sure if the h110 will fit in the 600T, so i'll go do some research









Thanks all for your help!


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

For me the "push / 1/2 pull", as darylrese so well put it, is the best solution! I would agree it is only sort of a push/pull config, but it performes very well, and looks great imo. I've also tried having a proper push/pull config when the rad was not mounted, and after one hour the tempratures still was not better then the ones I have now.
My 3570K is at 4.8ghz with 1.296 Vcore, and my average core temp is ~77c in an ambient of 25c, so thats a delta of about 52c


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> what a rip off lol
> 
> I wish i could help you with your side panel Krullmeister but your a little bit too far away lol, are you still looking to do something like mine?
> 
> Love the build DevousDog but where's your HDD? Do you only have a SSD?


I felt the same, but not much you can do! And no worries at all, I just was looking at making a larger window and it would be nice to have an extra panel in case you **** up. I'm most likely going to try to get a complete clear sidepanel anyways with a 140mm fan mount on the side similar to yours.

Still trying to find a company closeby that can do the work necessary.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> For me the "push / 1/2 pull", as darylrese so well put it, is the best solution! I would agree it is only sort of a push/pull config, but it performes very well, and looks great imo. I've also tried having a proper push/pull config when the rad was not mounted, and after one hour the tempratures still was not better then the ones I have now.
> My 3570K is at 4.8ghz with 1.296 Vcore, and my average core temp is ~77c in an ambient of 25c, so thats a delta of about 52c


Thats good to know and your right, it certainly does look good with those corsair fans!

I don't think i can do it on mine as i have cut out the mesh ontop to fit in the normal position but i might take a look sometime.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> haha! Well if that is the case awesome! I know the 3930k run quite warm so that is just my only concern.. I will probably do a custom loop at some point so i will probably just do a moderate OC with the h100i possibly about 4.4-4.5ghz..
> 
> I'm thinking if i should get the H100i or the H110.. But not sure if the h110 will fit in the 600T, so i'll go do some research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for your help!


H100 fits in the 600T only most people cant do push pull. Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey all,

So this is my rig, I've posted it before so i'm in the club but I want to do some stuff and want some advice









This is not a recent pic, there are some minor changes, first I only use one HDD rack and moved it to the left, so the fan has more room. I put my ssd on top above my dvd-writer, this is also a new model (old one was broken). The soundcard will be upgraded to a xonar essence stx.

Now I want to change my fans







. I find that they make to much noise









I would prefer white led fans to replace my current white fans and they have to be more silent. For the fans from the cpu cooler I'm considering the Corsair air series (quiet edition).

I've also got a question about my gpu's, is it normal that the it bows a bit, the first card? you can see it in the picture?

Some other suggestions?

thx


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I felt the same, but not much you can do! And no worries at all, I just was looking at making a larger window and it would be nice to have an extra panel in case you **** up. I'm most likely going to try to get a complete clear sidepanel anyways with a 140mm fan mount on the side similar to yours.
> 
> Still trying to find a company closeby that can do the work necessary.


if we just have the tools.







everything in my work is for metals w/c could just break acrylics apart.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> haha! Well if that is the case awesome! I know the 3930k run quite warm so that is just my only concern.. I will probably do a custom loop at some point so i will probably just do a moderate OC with the h100i possibly about 4.4-4.5ghz..
> 
> I'm thinking if i should get the H100i or the H110.. But not sure if the h110 will fit in the 600T, so i'll go do some research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for your help!


get the h220. 4.5ghz is obtainable
even with the h60 and the good thing is it fits everywhere and the rad is so thin it won't mess ur build up.







i have a spare h60 here and my friends are not like us, they play games but buys the pc in a package so they don't have any idea what an h60 is.


----------



## jdk90

Has anyone put a Maximus V Extreme in this case? I've read the majority of this thread but don't recall seeing it at all...


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Love your build devious dog! looks fantastic!


This setup is long gone as my GTX690 was constantly sitting on 89'C so I went for a full custom loop. Not yet finished but getting there



Yes its still a Corsair 600T, kind of.. and yes I am using a different power button and USB 3 panel which I got from Corsair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Hey mate! well the thing is another user got in contact with me on how he did a push/pull but he simply offset the rad to the closer right edge of the top and it seemed to fit without any modding?
> 
> I'm just chuffed at what to do mate lol.. I see you're an aussie too mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is and i know i would probably get grilled lol, In my house and climate i find i get 5-8c better temps in a push/pull then just in push! I am bit of a temp whore haha..
> 
> Looking at your rig mate if you were to have the rad offset to the right would it then fit do you think? if yes i'm going to go pick it up first thing tomorrow and then get the rest of my hardware next week!


You flaming galah, you call yourself a temp whore.. I have 2x 400 Radiators and 8x 200mm Fans in my Corsair 600T so I think I take the trumps on the temp whore title mate.

You should be able to cut the top left hand side section of steel underneith the top grill and then flatten out and then mount your fans on this with more off shifting alowwing you you then get over the memory banks and squeeze in your radiator (H100/i) and stick another set of fans in the inside for a push pull configuration, this would be rather simple to do. One thing to note though, you will start to restrict a bit of air over your memory and you will not be able to put any cooling on your memory DIMMs. That being said, memory normally never gets that hot.. unless you do a CRAZY over clock on the memory.

On the hottiest day in OZ my system normally never gets hotter than 45'C on the GPU and 47'C on the CPU.. unless I am doing benchmarking, and I dont have air con in my appartment just a nice sea breeze.

As for the overclocking on the RIVE I had it set to 4.6/4.7 with no problem using a H100 which is now collecting dust, and that worked with no problem. The H100 is a great start to water cooling, but be warned.. once bitten by the water cooling bug your system may look like mine


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Has anyone put a Maximus V Extreme in this case? I've read the majority of this thread but don't recall seeing it at all...


Well, I just spent 1 minute on this, but then knowing where to look does help









http://www.asus.com.au/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/MAXIMUS_V_EXTREME/#specifications

Form Factor Extended ATX Form Factor
12.0 inch x 10.7 inch ( 30.5 cm x 27.2 cm )

http://www.asus.com.au/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/RAMPAGE_IV_EXTREME/#specifications

Form Factor Extended ATX Form Factor
12 inch x 10.7 inch ( 30.5 cm x 27.2 cm )

So as you can see, board size is exactly the same as the RIVE which fits in with loads of space.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Well, I just spent 1 minute on this, but then knowing where to look does help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asus.com.au/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/MAXIMUS_V_EXTREME/#specifications
> 
> Form Factor Extended ATX Form Factor
> 12.0 inch x 10.7 inch ( 30.5 cm x 27.2 cm )
> 
> http://www.asus.com.au/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/RAMPAGE_IV_EXTREME/#specifications
> 
> Form Factor Extended ATX Form Factor
> 12 inch x 10.7 inch ( 30.5 cm x 27.2 cm )
> 
> So as you can see, board size is exactly the same as the RIVE which fits in with loads of space.


Thanks mate!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> H100 fits in the 600T only most people cant do push pull. Correct me if im wrong.


You're right. You have to mod one way or another to get an H100 to fit using push/pull. Even if it's such a simple mod as mounting the rad and fans offset inside the case. However, why people are doing this with the H100 I really cannot answer. The difference you get on the thin H100 rad is pretty much nothing. Corsair tested this in their lab and found that they got the same temps with one set of fans (push) or two sets of fans (push/pull). This is because the H100 rad is very thin and an extra set of fans makes very little difference.

When we look at the water coolers with thicker rads, like the H80 for example, you notice that Corsair provides two fans to use in push/pull, because with the thicker rad it make somewhat of a difference in temperatures.

Now, consider that people placing one set of fans offset on the H100 are not even getting the full benefit (what little there is) of push/pull, and I wonder, other than looks, why they bother. When I first did this with my case, I was new to water cooling, and I used a push/pull H100 (on a socket 775 Core 2 Quad overclocked). I did a pretty major mod to my case to get push/pull to work, partly because I was upgrading from an H70, which had a thicker rad and used push/pull so I didn't realize that the thinner rad on the H100 meant that push/pull wouldn't have any real benefit. Now that I know how little difference it makes (if any) on an H100, I wouldn't bother going through the effort and I especially wouldn't do such a major mod to my case. I'm considering modding my H100 now to connect it to a 360mm rad since my case is modded for it. I'm just considering it since I'm not sure if I want to void my H100 warranty.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm considering modding my H100 now to connect it to a 360mm rad since my case is modded for it. I'm just considering it since I'm not sure if I want to void my H100 warranty.


Even though the H100i is enough cooling for me I like the idea of the 360 rad. Personally I'd leave the H100 as-is and move to the Swiftech 320 when it comes out (supposed to be fairly soon). The grillle on top of my case is just begging to be filled properly with 3 fans... seems a shame they left that big space at the front. Remenber yours (and other's) all filled up and it just looked Right.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> This setup is long gone as my GTX690 was constantly sitting on 89'C so I went for a full custom loop. Not yet finished but getting there
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its still a Corsair 600T, kind of.. and yes I am using a different power button and USB 3 panel which I got from Corsair.
> You flaming galah, you call yourself a temp whore.. I have 2x 400 Radiators and 8x 200mm Fans in my Corsair 600T so I think I take the trumps on the temp whore title mate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to cut the top left hand side section of steel underneith the top grill and then flatten out and then mount your fans on this with more off shifting alowwing you you then get over the memory banks and squeeze in your radiator (H100/i) and stick another set of fans in the inside for a push pull configuration, this would be rather simple to do. One thing to note though, you will start to restrict a bit of air over your memory and you will not be able to put any cooling on your memory DIMMs. That being said, memory normally never gets that hot.. unless you do a CRAZY over clock on the memory.
> 
> On the hottiest day in OZ my system normally never gets hotter than 45'C on the GPU and 47'C on the CPU.. unless I am doing benchmarking, and I dont have air con in my appartment just a nice sea breeze.
> 
> As for the overclocking on the RIVE I had it set to 4.6/4.7 with no problem using a H100 which is now collecting dust, and that worked with no problem. The H100 is a great start to water cooling, but be warned.. once bitten by the water cooling bug your system may look like mine


Well i already got a system here with a RIVE that i custom water cooled, so i know how the bug is mate haha.. I'm considering im going to ditch the H100 and just go custom again. I got another raystorm CPU block here also a RX360 rad but no idea where i'll fit it, so I am assuming i would probably have to mount it in the front vertically and then do it that way. I much prefer the custom watercooling over a AIO kits like corsair or swiftech.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So this is my rig, I've posted it before so i'm in the club but I want to do some stuff and want some advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a recent pic, there are some minor changes, first I only use one HDD rack and moved it to the left, so the fan has more room. I put my ssd on top above my dvd-writer, this is also a new model (old one was broken). The soundcard will be upgraded to a xonar essence stx.
> 
> Now I want to change my fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I find that they make to much noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer white led fans to replace my current white fans and they have to be more silent. For the fans from the cpu cooler I'm considering the Corsair air series (quiet edition).
> 
> I've also got a question about my gpu's, is it normal that the it bows a bit, the first card? you can see it in the picture?
> 
> Some other suggestions?
> 
> thx


Someone? plz


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Someone? plz


You could go for some Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm with White LED's. I got those in red and I'm pretty happy with them.
And they are definitly quieter then the stock fans.

For the CPU you could use SP120 from Corsair which come with 3 different colord rings (one's white)

Can't really help with the GPU thing, I for myself have a GTX680 from ASUS which is really big and heavy but it doesn't bow down i think.

hope this helps a bit


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Someone? plz


I do like the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm with White LED's, they even give you a connector to run it at 7v which makes it very quite.. but of course less air flow.

One thing I would do if you had some spare cash is throw all those 5.25" drives into a NAS encloser and RAID 5 them and just have one SSD and remove them from your system as they suck up extra power, produce more heat and most important they block your air flow. One NAS I can strongly recommend is QNAP as you can run most things over a GIGA network at home.

Additionally you could make up a temp side panel out some cheap 5mm wood and then mount two 120mm fans directly above youre GPU's and test in either Intake and then exhaust and see if this helps with airflow .. if you just want to do a mock test you can also use some thick cardboard, if temps drop, then think about getting another side panel and doing it on that or get a custom arcrilic one made or mail order.

Additionally you could look at getting some waterblocks for your GPU's and do a full custom loop if you have spare cash just sitting around, depends on how serious you are about the temps on your GPU's.

I have a GTX690 and these cards are not made for one single fan cooling them, hot air gets pushed back on itself as the processors are at either end of the card and a fan in the middle.. This is why I went for a full water cooled system.. And when I look at it, it just makes me happy









Anyway, these are just a couple idea's.. I hope they help


----------



## ervhamzz213

hand painted my corsair hdd lock and turned out pretty good. can anyone please help me making a stecil for my psu cover design, i have my design but i dunno the process.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> hand painted my corsair hdd lock and turned out pretty good. can anyone please help me making a stecil for my psu cover design, i have my design but i dunno the process.


Wow, turned out very nice, you must have a steady hand!


----------



## p33k

Over the past few months after finding this thread I think I have managed to read about all the posts







Enjoyed seeing all the beautiful setups! I had posted a picture of my area to join the club and said I would take some pictures of my rig in the near future. I finally busted out the dslr and took some photos. Nothing special in comparison to some peoples but it's mine! Any suggestions are welcome. Cheers!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> You could go for some Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm with White LED's. I got those in red and I'm pretty happy with them.
> And they are definitly quieter then the stock fans.
> 
> For the CPU you could use SP120 from Corsair which come with 3 different colord rings (one's white)
> 
> Can't really help with the GPU thing, I for myself have a GTX680 from ASUS which is really big and heavy but it doesn't bow down i think.
> 
> hope this helps a bit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I do like the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm with White LED's, they even give you a connector to run it at 7v which makes it very quite.. but of course less air flow.
> 
> One thing I would do if you had some spare cash is throw all those 5.25" drives into a NAS encloser and RAID 5 them and just have one SSD and remove them from your system as they suck up extra power, produce more heat and most important they block your air flow. One NAS I can strongly recommend is QNAP as you can run most things over a GIGA network at home.
> 
> Additionally you could make up a temp side panel out some cheap 5mm wood and then mount two 120mm fans directly above youre GPU's and test in either Intake and then exhaust and see if this helps with airflow .. if you just want to do a mock test you can also use some thick cardboard, if temps drop, then think about getting another side panel and doing it on that or get a custom arcrilic one made or mail order.
> 
> Additionally you could look at getting some waterblocks for your GPU's and do a full custom loop if you have spare cash just sitting around, depends on how serious you are about the temps on your GPU's.
> 
> I have a GTX690 and these cards are not made for one single fan cooling them, hot air gets pushed back on itself as the processors are at either end of the card and a fan in the middle.. This is why I went for a full water cooled system.. And when I look at it, it just makes me happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, these are just a couple idea's.. I hope they help


Thanks!

I will get 2 Bitfenixes in white (these right)

Would it be best to mount 1 200mm fan on top or 2 120mm ones?

Might also get the Bitfenix Recon fancontroller, just because it looks sweet!

I already have a NAS







, I might sell 2 of my HDD's, will have one left for programs, but I could mount that in the 5,25 bays.

I would love to get an acrylic panel but it's so expensive









Thanks for the suggestions.

I was also thinking of maybe adding a lightstrip, but not sure yet. I'll keep you updated









My xonar essence stx came in the mail today, woooot


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Someone? plz


My two cards tend to bow a bit as well. What I did is try to mount them as high as possible. So push the card up when you are turning the screws at the back of that case. I dont know if they dont bow anymore, but I hardly notice it.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I will get 2 Bitfenixes in white (these right)
> 
> Would it be best to mount 1 200mm fan on top or 2 120mm ones?


Yes these are the right ones. Just make sure it's the PRO version. Not sure if there are non PRO versions with LED. I personally would go with a 200mm instead of 2x120mm fans. Because normally the fans are quieter the bigger they are. I think you would get a little more airflow out of 2x120mm fans than 1x200mm fan but they would be a little bit louder. But i'm not sure if this is correct for the bitfenix' fans. maybe ask Devious Dog he has alot of Bitfenix Spectres in his build


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I will get 2 Bitfenixes in white (these right)
> 
> Would it be best to mount 1 200mm fan on top or 2 120mm ones?


Yeah, those are the ones.

The problem is that you can only fit a 20mm thick 200mm fan up there, maybe 25mm thick. I dunno if you've noticed but you can see how a 200mm fan has to partially go through this small opening at the top of the motherboard tray. If you've got the Corsair stock 200mm installed up there you can check this by taking off the side panel. This fan is 20mm thick and it fits quite snugly in that opening, so you definitely wouldn't be able to fit a 30mm thick fan in there without modding, as far as I know. Bitfenix Spectre Pros are 30mm, thick which seem to be best 200mm fan right now. Cooler Master Megaflows are also 30mm thick. So I think most people decide to go with 2 120mm on their radiator for that reason.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, those are the ones.
> 
> The problem is that you can only fit a 20mm thick 200mm fan up there, maybe 25mm thick. I dunno if you've noticed but you can see how a 200mm fan has to partially go through this small opening at the top of the motherboard tray. If you've got the Corsair stock 200mm installed up there you can check this by taking off the side panel. This fan is 20mm thick and it fits quite snugly in that opening, so you definitely wouldn't be able to fit a 30mm thick fan in there without modding, as far as I know. Bitfenix Spectre Pros are 30mm, thick which seem to be best 200mm fan right now. Cooler Master Megaflows are also 30mm thick. So I think most people decide to go with 2 120mm on their radiator for that reason.


Hmmm, guess I'll have to check out if I dare to do anything like that, there's probably pics in here somewhere


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You're right. You have to mod one way or another to get an H100 to fit using push/pull. Even if it's such a simple mod as mounting the rad and fans offset inside the case. However, why people are doing this with the H100 I really cannot answer. The difference you get on the thin H100 rad is pretty much nothing. Corsair tested this in their lab and found that they got the same temps with one set of fans (push) or two sets of fans (push/pull). This is because the H100 rad is very thin and an extra set of fans makes very little difference.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Now, consider that people placing one set of fans offset on the H100 are not even getting the full benefit (what little there is) of push/pull, and I wonder, other than looks, why they bother.


I would have to respectfully disagree with you on this one. First of all, offsetting the rad to fit a push/pull config is very easy and does not require much time at all. It is hardly even a mod. And second, have you considered the noise? Even if there would be no difference in running pull or push/pull with fans @100%, it sure would be a different story if the fans were running @20-40%. One could always discuss the difference in performence as a result of the use of different types of fans and such, but as a bottom line I think it is safe to say that push/pull out performes just push or pull at low fan speeds. And lower fan speeds equals lower noise levels, wich is a important factor for many builders such as myself









EDIT: I also previously mentioned that, in my case, having the fans offset a bit compared to having them in a perfect (ordinary) push/pull config offered no performence loss.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Great looking builds, both of you have done a fine job! I am now convinced I need some sleeved cables for my own rig...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So this is my rig, I've posted it before so i'm in the club but I want to do some stuff and want some advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a recent pic, there are some minor changes, first I only use one HDD rack and moved it to the left, so the fan has more room. I put my ssd on top above my dvd-writer, this is also a new model (old one was broken). The soundcard will be upgraded to a xonar essence stx.
> 
> Now I want to change my fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I find that they make to much noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer white led fans to replace my current white fans and they have to be more silent. For the fans from the cpu cooler I'm considering the Corsair air series (quiet edition).
> 
> I've also got a question about my gpu's, is it normal that the it bows a bit, the first card? you can see it in the picture?
> 
> Some other suggestions?
> 
> thx


You could with slight modification mount the ssd on top of the full HDD cage, that would allow you to remove one HDD cage and moving the other back, thereby allowing for a greater flow of air from the front. I dont know what you think of this but it would work out great imo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past few months after finding this thread I think I have managed to read about all the posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed seeing all the beautiful setups! I had posted a picture of my area to join the club and said I would take some pictures of my rig in the near future. I finally busted out the dslr and took some photos. Nothing special in comparison to some peoples but it's mine! Any suggestions are welcome. Cheers!


Seeing that H100i push/pull config warmes my hearth


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Seeing that H100i push/pull config warmes my hearth


Thanks! I wish they were but only in push right now. I have some fans ordered and waiting. Then I will do my own tests to see whether I want them in push/pull or just pull. But honestly I like the look of the fans down below so it will probably stay offset push/pull







My 3770k needs 1.336v for 4.7 and temps get into the high 70s during prime95, which is fine for me. I don't think there is anything that will let me pump more volts to that chip besides delidding it. I am not ready to try that yet and I have hit the wall anyways. I can get to 4.8 with 1.41v but its not worth it for just a bump.


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> That is a very common board found in this case, as you can see in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> nice work man!
> would you have a pic maybe of the front of the case with the two 200mm fans on? kinda of interested how it looks from the front.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hmmm, guess I'll have to check out if I dare to do anything like that, there's probably pics in here somewhere


If i remove the plastic thing where the hdd rack is resting on it would be no problem to mount that fan? what out the top one?
I did read that you have to remove the front of the case to remove the plastic thing, is this true?

I just emailed mnpctech for the acrylic panel to see how much shipping costs will be. I'm guessing it'll be around 50$, thing is everytime I order something from the US I have to pay a ****load op import costs


----------



## robbiq

yes, you have to remove the front bezel to get acces to the screws under the case but it is very easy to do.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I just emailed mnpctech for the acrylic panel to see how much shipping costs will be. I'm guessing it'll be around 50$, thing is everytime I order something from the US I have to pay a ****load op import costs


I got a quote for the side panel... Shipping to Korea was as much as the panel. Then I would be hit with import taxes. So all in all it would probably cost me $300. No side panel for me unless can find one locally. I don't know where you live but would interested hearing your quote.


----------



## p33k

Double post


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I will get 2 Bitfenixes in white (these right)
> 
> Would it be best to mount 1 200mm fan on top or 2 120mm ones?


Yes, Spectre Pros are decent *case* fans. Only thing I'd say is don't use these on your H80, they don't do so well on the radiators.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, those are the ones.
> 
> The problem is that you can only fit a 20mm thick 200mm fan up there, maybe 25mm thick. I dunno if you've noticed but you can see how a 200mm fan has to partially go through this small opening at the top of the motherboard tray. If you've got the Corsair stock 200mm installed up there you can check this by taking off the side panel. This fan is 20mm thick and it fits quite snugly in that opening, so you definitely wouldn't be able to fit a 30mm thick fan in there without modding, as far as I know. Bitfenix Spectre Pros are 30mm, thick which seem to be best 200mm fan right now. Cooler Master Megaflows are also 30mm thick. So I think most people decide to go with 2 120mm on their radiator for that reason.


If you want a quieter 200mm white fan you could try the 'normal' Spectre LED (not the pro); they are listed as 20mm thick which is the same as the stock fan, and should fit in that slot at the top of the motherboard. If you go with 2x120mm just remember they are outside the case; you'll have to decide depending on your setup if you want these as LED or not, with the top & outside of the case lit up all the time...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> If i remove the plastic thing where the hdd rack is resting on it would be no problem to mount that fan? what out the top one?
> I did read that you have to remove the front of the case to remove the plastic thing, is this true?:


There are 4 screws coming up from underneath the case to hold the plastic base, you can't get to the cfront 2 without pulling the face off. On the other hand, you don't necessarily have to remove the HDD base to add the thicker fan, it should have just enough clearance. There are a couple of pics in here somewhere showing the SSD mounted on that base, so you could do that & keep the rest of your drives in their rack in front of the PSU.


----------



## kilo7echo

After some thought and looking at the mods here i decided to update some stuff. Let me know what you think

Heres the Before



And here are the after:


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> After some thought and looking at the mods here i decided to update some stuff. Let me know what you think


Looks real good man!!


----------



## Darylrese

looking good! Do you find that side fan does much without a hole in the acrylic side panel?


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> After some thought and looking at the mods here i decided to update some stuff. Let me know what you think


Looking much better! I am also wondering the same thing as Darylrese. Does it help much. And how did you mount it there?

When I had my asrock z68 board my video cards seemed to be much cooler than when I switched to the sabertooth. Now the top one usually idling at much higher temp and would like to cool it off a bit.


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Looking much better! I am also wondering the same thing as Darylrese. Does it help much. And how did you mount it there?
> 
> When I had my asrock z68 board my video cards seemed to be much cooler than when I switched to the sabertooth. Now the top one usually idling at much higher temp and would like to cool it off a bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> looking good! Do you find that side fan does much without a hole in the acrylic side panel?


It has dropped the temps quite a bit about around 7-10 degrees, im sure it would be much better with the cut out in the acrylic but i am waiting on the full side panel before i make are more mods to it. \

I used something similar to this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17728/slf-13/Expansion_Slot_Side_Fan_Mounting_Kit_-_Black.html#blank Quite steady and seems to be doing the job.


----------



## Darylrese

cool. Awhile ago i made a similar mod from some old PCI brackets:





I then made a custom side window instead. Its not as impressive as your temperature drop but i do have two cards in SLI.


----------



## kilo7echo

Thats a really good idea actually! Looks sick too, love the black and blue

Since nothing was there before my card was running very hot even around 110f idle and 170f on load. Right now it has been hovering around the low 100s and 160s on load. Not sure why it kept running so high but at least its a little bit better now.


----------



## Darylrese

At least the mod cools your GPU a bit more









My top GPU never goes above 70c now with the side panel mod and the bottom one doesn't even reach 60c.

I'd like the top one to stay around 68c or less but i'll probably need a better fan for that. I found the SP120 quiet edition to be fairly useless as a graphics card cooler but that is just my experience.

Thanks for your kind words, i love blue and black together


----------



## kilo7echo

No problem. Those are pretty great temps considering, i might swap it out with one of the stock corsair fans and slap the sp120 on the radiator to see if that makes a difference, its like a never ending temperature game.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Yes, Spectre Pros are decent *case* fans. Only thing I'd say is don't use these on your H80, they don't do so well on the radiators.


Oh yeah, this is true. Definitely not for radiators.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> If you want a quieter 200mm white fan you could try the 'normal' Spectre LED (not the pro); they are listed as 20mm thick which is the same as the stock fan, and should fit in that slot at the top of the motherboard.


That's true but I don't think those are supposed to be very good? There might be no real improvement with those even compared to the stock fan. Don't really know though.


----------



## Darylrese

The spectre pro I had made a horrible noise and a quick search revealed its a common issue! I wouldn't recommend the spectre pro fans to anyone, but the cooler master megaflow is a great 200mm fan!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Even though the H100i is enough cooling for me I like the idea of the 360 rad. Personally I'd leave the H100 as-is and move to the Swiftech 320 when it comes out (supposed to be fairly soon). The grillle on top of my case is just begging to be filled properly with 3 fans... seems a shame they left that big space at the front. Remenber yours (and other's) all filled up and it just looked Right.


Is that the H20-320 kit or is it a new closed loop cooler? The rad on the H20-320 looks HUGE. Very thick. Would it fit inside the 600T? Plus is has a couple of pieces on the ends (a pump on one end and I think it looks like a filler assembly on the other end). It does look very interesting. I'm wondering what I could add to the coolant to prevent algae and bacteria from forming inside. I really like the maintenance free closed loop coolers, so I'm wondering how I could make that kit maintenance free?

If that's not what you're referring to, could you provide a link with some information on it? I would definitely be interested in a closed loop 360mm water cooler (you got me all excited now).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> hand painted my corsair hdd lock and turned out pretty good. can anyone please help me making a stecil for my psu cover design, i have my design but i dunno the process.


Great job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to respectfully disagree with you on this one. First of all, offsetting the rad to fit a push/pull config is very easy and does not require much time at all. It is hardly even a mod. And second, have you considered the noise? Even if there would be no difference in running pull or push/pull with fans @100%, it sure would be a different story if the fans were running @20-40%. One could always discuss the difference in performence as a result of the use of different types of fans and such,
> 
> 
> but as a bottom line I think it is safe to say that push/pull out performes just push or pull at low fan speeds. And lower fan speeds equals lower noise levels, wich is a important factor for many builders such as myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I also previously mentioned that, in my case, having the fans offset a bit compared to having them in a perfect (ordinary) push/pull config offered no performence loss.


Since that is untested, I really couldn't agree or disagree. However, four fans is definitely louder than 2. Also, when I had 4 fans in push/pull on my H100 with the Core 2 Quad, I did not notice the fans running any slower to maintain a temperature (I always use PWM fans and allow the system to control them based on temperature).

What I can say for sure is that my system with just two fans set up on the H100 right now (2500K o/c to 4.3GHz) is quieter than it was with four fans (C2Q o/c to 3.3GHz).


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Is that the H20-320 kit or is it a new closed loop cooler? The rad on the H20-320 looks HUGE. Very thick. Would it fit inside the 600T? Plus is has a couple of pieces on the ends (a pump on one end and I think it looks like a filler assembly on the other end). It does look very interesting. I'm wondering what I could add to the coolant to prevent algae and bacteria from forming inside. I really like the maintenance free closed loop coolers, so I'm wondering how I could make that kit maintenance free?
> 
> If that's not what you're referring to, could you provide a link with some information on it? I would definitely be interested in a closed loop 360mm water cooler (you got me all excited now).


Nope, not talking 'bout the H20-320. Don't know all the details yet, but Swiftech is going to be releasing a longer version of the H220. Read about it in the H220 Owner's Club thread. Their production is moving to a new building right now; after they get refired-up they are planning to release a few different models starting with the H320: a 3x120 version of the H220. It should be a thin rad so should go into your premodded case no problem. And - it's expandable


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Wow, turned out very nice, you must have a steady hand!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Great job.


jeez thanks. i was into making gundam models so that was an easy job. the gundam panel lines were far worse.








i got myself a psu cover design and i like it so much that i wanna do it now.
design printed out and bought lunch. ground beef donuts and salmon cheeze mayo maki.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> I got a quote for the side panel... Shipping to Korea was as much as the panel. Then I would be hit with import taxes. So all in all it would probably cost me $300. No side panel for me unless can find one locally. I don't know where you live but would interested hearing your quote.


Yep got a reply, no panel for me









$125.00 + $105.89 (estimated 7 - 20 business days, with tracking up until carton reaches your country shore)
Total of $230.89 via Paypal

And indeed my country loves import taxes!


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yep got a reply, no panel for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $125.00 + $105.89 (estimated 7 - 20 business days, with tracking up until carton reaches your country shore)
> Total of $230.89 via Paypal
> 
> And indeed my country loves import taxes!


same price here but 4-7 weeks. i don't know if i'm alive by the time it comes.


----------



## z0ki

Thanks to all who gave me info on the 600T but im jumping ship lads to the 900D. I feel bad cause most of you were nice enough to go into detail for me. But it wasnt for nothing







im sure someone who was wondering the same thing as me will find it useful









Thanks lads


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The spectre pro I had made a horrible noise and a quick search revealed its a common issue! I wouldn't recommend the spectre pro fans to anyone, but the cooler master megaflow is a great 200mm fan!


+1, Never ever buying a Bitfenix fan again but I can definitively vouch for the Cooler Master MegaFlow!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> same price here but 4-7 weeks. i don't know if i'm alive by the time it comes.


That's just ridiculous, ppff I want it!!!
It was 10 weeks for me









Has anyone purchased one from CyberDruidtheModGod on Youtube? Haven't messaged him yet, but is 75$ + shipping (+/-50$ from other comments) and if you want it polished it's another 50$.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Thanks to all who gave me info on the 600T but im jumping ship lads to the 900D. I feel bad cause most of you were nice enough to go into detail for me. But it wasnt for nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sure someone who was wondering the same thing as me will find it useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lads


Monster of a case, I think its over compensating for something


----------



## ervhamzz213

my failed attempt. guess i'm going to need patience next time. wrong design position, rushed cutting the design, and peeled the stencil while not yet dry. woot.









although these guys makes me feel better.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Monster of a case, I think its over compensating for something


Hahaha according to my wife its the same size bahahaha.. cheers for your helo champion


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> Well this is my build, and second ever. Hopefully get included into this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Looking at making up myself a PSU cover. anyone ny suggestions where to start?


How and with what did you paint the 5.25 bay thingies white? I love that


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1401676/width/200/height/400[/IMG]
> 
> 
> my failed attempt. guess i'm going to need patience next time. wrong design position, rushed cutting the design, and peeled the stencil while not yet dry. woot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> although these guys makes me feel better.


Naww.... ): I love the design though! I'm thinking about doing a black OCN flame on the back sidepanel in the empty space where the harddrive cages used to be. Think that would look pretty great.

And now you have me wanting to paint my 5,25" Quick releases too ): I don't even have them mounted because I was gonna do a cover for it









I'll see what I end up with!


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Naww.... ): I love the design though! I'm thinking about doing a black OCN flame on the back sidepanel in the empty space where the harddrive cages used to be. Think that would look pretty great.
> 
> And now you have me wanting to paint my 5,25" Quick releases too ): I don't even have them mounted because I was gonna do a cover for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see what I end up with!


the black ocn flame is a great idea.
about the quick release it's pretty easy to do. i ised poster paint and overlapped everything, waited to dry and scrubbed with wet tissue, since the corsair logo is etched it won't be erased in the scrubbing process.


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> How and with what did you paint the 5.25 bay thingies white? I love that


I used Montan Gold spray paint, mainly used for graffiti, but its a low pressure spray, and very easy to control. Then once dry a clear matt lacquer.

The only thing i will warn you about is the 2 little pins that allow you to attacth the clips to the 5.25 bay and the 2 pins that holed the push lever. Make sure you mask them off or like i did use a very sharp scaple and file to remove the paint from them, otherwise they do not fit back in to the mounting holes with a layer of paint on them.


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my failed attempt. guess i'm going to need patience next time. wrong design position, rushed cutting the design, and peeled the stencil while not yet dry. woot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although these guys makes me feel better.


I dont suppose you have a build log or guide for that PSU cover, I would love to make something similar. but no idea where to start.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> I dont suppose you have a build log or guide for that PSU cover, I would love to make something similar. but no idea where to start.


my bad.







no guide or build logs but i can guide you along.







for the main tip don't use metal they absorb heat, but i used metal in mine because there's no other material i could use and i'm fine with my temps.







so let's start gathering your materials and make a badass cover for that badass rig.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> I dont suppose you have a build log or guide for that PSU cover, I would love to make something similar. but no idea where to start.


my bad.







no guide or build logs but i can guide you along.







for the main tip don't use metal they absorb heat, but i used metal in mine because there's no other material i could use and i'm fine with my temps.







so let's start gathering your materials and make a badass cover for that badass rig.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> +1, Never ever buying a Bitfenix fan again but I can definitively vouch for the Cooler Master MegaFlow!


+2 I got one for my prodigy build but made a horrible clicking noise on the mobo fan controller so I used the low volt adapter and connected it to the psu and the noise is pretty much gone so i'll live with it like that but wont buy another one.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> +2 I got one for my prodigy build but made a horrible clicking noise on the mobo fan controller so I used the low volt adapter and connected it to the psu and the noise is pretty much gone so i'll live with it like that but wont buy another one.


Mine did it with or without the voltage adaptors when in a vertical position. Luckily i sent it back and the company gave me a full refund. Got to love Specialtech.

Really like those white corsair logo drive bay clips! Not sure what you mean about the poster paint and removing others but if you could demonstrate a little better i might give it a go in blue


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Mine did it with or without the voltage adaptors when in a vertical position. Luckily i sent it back and the company gave me a full refund. Got to love Specialtech.
> 
> Really like those white corsair logo drive bay clips! Not sure what you mean about the poster paint and removing others but if you could demonstrate a little better i might give it a go in blue


Oh, well good they gave you a full refund. I must of gotten one that isn't to bad. Got mine from overclockers, never had any experience with specialtech before, will have to give them a look.


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no guide or build logs but i can guide you along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the main tip don't use metal they absorb heat, but i used metal in mine because there's no other material i could use and i'm fine with my temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so let's start gathering your materials and make a badass cover for that badass rig.


I was thinking about maybe wood or acrylic. But if I am honest, I am probably going to be waiting for the end of the month befor I start.

Don't suppose I can ask the cheeky lazy question and see if you have any dimensions noted?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Oh, well good they gave you a full refund. I must of gotten one that isn't to bad. Got mine from overclockers, never had any experience with specialtech before, will have to give them a look.


Overclockers are great too, i always like the fact you get a little packet of harribo with every order lol

My main supplier is Novatech as i am a partner of theirs for my repair business and anything they don't sell i get from Overclockers or Specialtech depending on price









SpecialTech give you the option of Royal Mail Special Delivery and First class recorded which i have found to save quite a lot of money on postage vs overclockers etc in the past.

Novatech is up the road from me so no postage costs there atall









Your lucky you got a good one, the noise was so annoying! A bit like something catching or scraping, i couldn't have kept it.


----------



## ervhamzz213

here i'll post a guide. in this guide i'll be using a messed up bay lock, because i painted it with permanent marker not poster paint.

so here goes
step 1: fill the logo with poster paint, don't worry if you overdo it and get messy because when it dries it's easy to remove and won't erase the inner part of the logo.

step 2: wait for it to dry.

and finally when dry, this is where the final step occurs. the scrubbing part.
as i say in the 1st step since it's etched and the paint dried on the inside part dont worry about rubbing the paint out, the inner part or etched part wouldn't be erased if and only if the paint is really dried up. rub it very hard and see the effect. this is how i panel my gundam models. i let the paint run down on the etched lines or panels and wait for them to dry and wipe the excess with wet cotton buds.
there you go.








things used: poster paint and a piece of tissue

sorry if i used a messed up lock for demo, all other locks are already well painted so i'm going to thin the messy permanent white marker in this lock and repaint it again.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Overclockers are great too, i always like the fact you get a little packet of harribo with every order lol
> 
> My main supplier is Novatech as i am a partner of theirs for my repair business and anything they don't sell i get from Overclockers or Specialtech depending on price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpecialTech give you the option of Royal Mail Special Delivery and First class recorded which i have found to save quite a lot of money on postage vs overclockers etc in the past.
> 
> Novatech is up the road from me so no postage costs there atall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lucky you got a good one, the noise was so annoying! A bit like something catching or scraping, i couldn't have kept it.


Yes haribo is always good lol. Ok that sounds good, yes ocuk delivery is quite expensive, don't necessarily need everything the next day and end up paying £10+ for it! Buy quite a bit from ebuyer which has free delivery option on most things. And also scan.


----------



## Darylrese

haha

Well ive just played an hour of Tomb Raider 2013...what an amazing game but my top GPU got to 77c which i worries me. Before when benchmarking my top GPU never went above 68c!

Even increasing the fan curve on the cards and changing overclock from 1260mhz down to 1150mhz makes no difference









Wonder what could be going on? When i tested it awhile back all was good


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> I was thinking about maybe wood or acrylic. But if I am honest, I am probably going to be waiting for the end of the month befor I start.
> 
> Don't suppose I can ask the cheeky lazy question and see if you have any dimensions noted?


sure! i remember everything. lemme sketch it up for you tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha
> 
> Well ive just played an hour of Tomb Raider 2013...what an amazing game but my top GPU got to 77c which i worries me. Before when benchmarking my top GPU never went above 68c!
> 
> Even increasing the fan curve on the cards and changing overclock from 1260mhz down to 1150mhz makes no difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what could be going on? When i tested it awhile back all was good


same here playing tomb raider makes my gpu hotter than uninigine does. i play warframe and i get 63*C max on automatic fan profile, but tomb raider is a really different story i get like 68*c even on 45% fan.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha
> 
> Well ive just played an hour of Tomb Raider 2013...what an amazing game but my top GPU got to 77c which i worries me. Before when benchmarking my top GPU never went above 68c!
> 
> Even increasing the fan curve on the cards and changing overclock from 1260mhz down to 1150mhz makes no difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what could be going on? When i tested it awhile back all was good


*YOU NEED MORE FANS!*


----------



## Darylrese

haha...no i don't!

There's nowhere else to fit more!


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha...no i don't!
> 
> There's nowhere else to fit more!


how about a freezer or an aircon?? that would be an awesome mod.


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> That's just ridiculous, ppff I want it!!!
> It was 10 weeks for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone purchased one from CyberDruidtheModGod on Youtube? Haven't messaged him yet, but is 75$ + shipping (+/-50$ from other comments) and if you want it polished it's another 50$.


I purchased one from him! it was $75 + $12 shipping to New York and he shipped the very next night after i ordered it. It has not got here yet but its en route.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha...no i don't!
> 
> There's nowhere else to fit more!


There's always room for more fans!









BE CREATIVE! Stack them on eachother, remove the sidepanels completely and make a huge mounting frame. *The possibilities are endless*

More fans is obviously the answer!


----------



## Darylrese

haha

Its so weird, I just removed my fan filter, switched the fan around to exhaust and refitted the filter, temps were the same.

I then put it back as an intake without the filter and the maximum my top GPU is getting to is 65c again. The filter must be the problem, although that's really strange.

Tried 3 filters all the same. Without a filter i get a 8c temperature drop!!

Ideas???


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha
> 
> Its so weird, I just removed my fan filter, switched the fan around to exhaust and refitted the filter, temps were the same.
> 
> I then put it back as an intake without the filter and the maximum my top GPU is getting to is 65c again. The filter must be the problem, although that's really strange.
> 
> Tried 3 filters all the same. Without a filter i get a 8c temperature drop!!
> 
> Ideas???


It kind of sounds like the fan isn't at a high enough speed to actually pull any air from the case with the resistance of the air filter in place. That would be my guess anyway. Try to crank the speed of the fan up a bit and see if you notice any difference.


----------



## Darylrese

its at full speed mate and its an AP-15, You can't buy a much better 120mm fan!

I think the only thing i'm going to be able to fit to finish the look is a fan guard, that way there's no restriction? I can't believe how restrictive the filters are! It works much better as an intake either way.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> its at full speed mate and its an AP-15, You can't buy a much better 120mm fan!
> 
> I think the only thing i'm going to be able to fit to finish the look is a fan guard, that way there's no restriction? I can't believe how restrictive the filters are! It works much better as an intake either way.


Alright! I know they are great fans, I was just curious about the speed.

Have you tried using an sp120 or similar pressure optimized fans?

Also, have you put your hand against the fan with the fan filter on vs off to see how much more or less air it pushes? That should give you a pretty good idea how much difference there is.

I never really liked fan guards but they sure are less restrictive!


----------



## Darylrese

I have indeed, i tried an SP120 Quiet Edition and it wasn't anywhere near as good









I know what you mean about the guard, it wont be as good looking as the filter but it will perform much better!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Argh, I was messing about in my case with my harddrives and it seems I broke one









When my pc starts up you hear clicking sounds and it doesn't appear in my computer. What could I try? Thank god it was the one that was empty


----------



## Durthic

I've been lurking on here for a while now, and thought I'd finally come forward and join the club, even though my build doesn't rate anywhere near as nicely as some of the ones I've seen posted in this thread, amazing builds guys!

The reason I've decided to come forward and join the club is because I noticed a few pages back that someone was asking about using a BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm as their top fan. I replaced both corsair fans with these fans, but yes, the case has to be modified to allow the top fan to fit. You need to make the hole in the back tray wide enough to accept the fan, but also because the housing of the fan is so chunky, you also need to sacrifice one of the top panel clips in order for it to fit. I was originally nervous about removing the clip, but since doing it, there appears to be no difference in the fit of the top panel. No noise, vibration or weak part of the panel at all!

This is my first pc build as I've never been in a position to be able to afford to do it in the past, all my old computers have ran on hand-me down parts and a few cheap components that I could manage to afford. With that, I never took much time to think about how the rig would look from the inside, so I'm in the process of figuring out what I can do to make the inside look as good as the outside, and you guys have definitely inspired me greatly, Thank you so much for all the photos of you amazing builds!

Here's some photo's of my build, apologies for the quality, I broke out the iPhone camera for it! I've also included a photo of an in progress of the top fan case mod to give you an idea of just how close it can come to the motherboard mounting holes.


----------



## Darylrese

Not bad dude, welcome to the club










Any reason why you mounted the Antec Khular pump on upside down though?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Argh, I was messing about in my case with my harddrives and it seems I broke one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my pc starts up you hear clicking sounds and it doesn't appear in my computer. What could I try? Thank god it was the one that was empty


uh-oh







Sounds fatal dude!

Not much you can do about it, what did you do to it exactly?


----------



## Durthic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Not bad dude. Any reason why you mounted the Antec Khular pump on upside down though?


Thanks!

I couldn't quite decide which way around to put it. If I kept the rad the way it is now, but with the pump right way up, the hoses didn't flow if that makes sense?, and if I flipped the rad, the hoses came pretty close to the top fan, and I thought it might interfere with air flow if it was that way.

Was probably just thinking about it too much!

I'll probably be changing it again as I'm considering putting two corsair SP120's onto the rad, but need to do some research first to see it'll actually benefit the system if I do it otherwise it's a purely aesthetic modification.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Argh, I was messing about in my case with my harddrives and it seems I broke one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my pc starts up you hear clicking sounds and it doesn't appear in my computer. What could I try? Thank god it was the one that was empty


I'd suggest that you RMA it if it's still under warranty. I'm curious as to what you did in order for it to break, hard drives are practically indestructible when the computer is turned off. If the computer was running and they were writing at the moment that's a whole other story.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> uh-oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds fatal dude!
> 
> Not much you can do about it, what did you do to it exactly?


Damn, but thank god it's the one without data and the smallest of the bunch (1TB)

I just moved it around to see how it would be if I would mount it in a 5.25 bay. I put it back in it's original place, started up pc and well the rest you know.

And to say I was gonna sell it


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> its at full speed mate and its an AP-15, You can't buy a much better 120mm fan!
> 
> I think the only thing i'm going to be able to fit to finish the look is a fan guard, that way there's no restriction? I can't believe how restrictive the filters are! It works much better as an intake either way.


I would suggest cutting a second hole in your side panel to add a second fan. What air filter do you have on the fans?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> I would suggest cutting a second hole in your side panel to add a second fan. What air filter do you have on the fans?


That kind of defeats the purpose of having a sidepanel window. In that case he would be better off just using the mesh.

I think you could easily do a cool fan guard design yourself, just something minimal that still hinders you from slipping a finger in it.


----------



## robbiq

The filter hinders air flow


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> *YOU NEED MORE FANS!*


You don't need more fans, you just need to accept your Darkside and get a water block for you GPU and go the full hog. All my water cooling is just for my GPU, in the end all the equipment cost more than the GTX690 was brand new on release date.. but my card went from 89'C down to 46'C at full load even with 8 hours of continual game play


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Damn, but thank god it's the one without data and the smallest of the bunch (1TB)
> 
> I just moved it around to see how it would be if I would mount it in a 5.25 bay. I put it back in it's original place, started up pc and well the rest you know.
> 
> And to say I was gonna sell it


Then it must of been on its way out, simply moving it wouldnt of damaged anything so i wouldnt worry, its nothing that you would of done (if thats all you did)


----------



## Darylrese

hehe i would do mate but watercooling SLI is going to be expensive and a pain in the 600T!

I could go down the road of fitting a closed water loop to my GPU's like i did with my old GTX 580 (see pictures below), The temps and noise on that was amazing but even that would cost £100 and would need to find space for two extra radiators.





*67c* is the highest i have seen it since removing the filter which is a 7c drop and well within acceptable limits. A Fan guard is the answer for my current setup as it wont restrict airflow but will give it a better finish









I pulled the mesh off the Silverstone filter and refitted it and the max temp was 71c which isn't too bad but i didn't like it enough to keep it fitted.


----------



## Gyrael

I personally would rather keep the filter on. Couldn't stand the though of all that dust going into my case. It's not like 77 is a fatal temperature by any means.

But I see you're dead set on getting your nice temps







That's fair enough. I'm sure it still looks nice with the fan guard.

Edit: I was planning on getting a couple of red LED 200mm Spectre Pros but now I'm scared that I'll get bad ones. I dunno if I can convince myself to get a Megaflow because of how inferior its build quality is in comparison, though. I really don't like how cheap Cooler Master fans feel.


----------



## ervhamzz213

too excited for my next mod. the ssd wallmount mod. going to dispatch my hdd and change it to another intel 330 series 120gb in raid0.







i'd do something like my previous build but this time an icy dock will be mounted with the 2 ssd's.








my previous core 3000 build 
the ssd was mounted in a sheet of metal and i'd do something like that but with the icy dock mounter.









this is going to be beautiful. i guess.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That kind of defeats the purpose of having a sidepanel window. In that case he would be better off just using the mesh.
> 
> I think you could easily do a cool fan guard design yourself, just something minimal that still hinders you from slipping a finger in it.


True!
But the glass side panel may not only be used to show off your parts, but also to keep positive pressure in the case as most of the air that the side panel fan brings in would escape through the mesh. That's the idea behind my modification of my case which I'm yet to share pictures of. With only one 120mm in the back and my video cards as exhaust, the air is literally forced into the cards.
If you really want to show off parts, might as well get the full glass side panel


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> True!
> But the glass side panel not only be used to show off your parts, but also to keep positive pressure in the case as most of the air that the single side panel fan brings in would escape through the mesh. That's the idea behind my modification of my case which I'm yet to share pictures of. With only one 120mm in the back and my video cards as exhaust, the air is literally forced into the cards.


Sorry manny, i can't remember from previous posts, do you have your h100 as intake or exhaust?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> You don't need more fans, you just need to accept your Darkside and get a water block for you GPU and go the full hog. All my water cooling is just for my GPU, in the end all the equipment cost more than the GTX690 was brand new on release date.. but my card went from 89'C down to 46'C at full load even with 8 hours of continual game play


I am thinking about this route... should have never spent the money on a h100i but that is in the past. What I am more concerned about is my cards. Only down side is that living in Korea, I am probably going to have to import the items in and maybe pay taxes on it. Probably could get a family member to send to me for about the same price as my 20 boxes of girl scout cookies cost







It won't be cheap either way!


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Sorry manny, i can't remember from previous posts, do you have your h100 as intake or exhaust?


My H100 is intake.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Sorry manny, i can't remember from previous posts, do you have your h100 as intake or exhaust?


My H100 is intake.


----------



## 303869

If anyone is running a h100 in pull on a 3570k or equivalent could you please post your temps? As i today decided to clean my pc and repaste my h100 with some new mx4 paste from the stock h100 paste thinking i'll get a nice temp reduction but it turned out my temps increased!

I reapplied the paste twice to be sure but the temp has definately gone up, i was getting about 30-35c idle but now getting more like 35-40c idle! So is the stock paste really better than mx4? Slightly wished i'd just left it alone. Load temps with the new paste running prime 95 (small fft max stress test) are about 58-60c at stock speed and about 68-70c at a 4.2ghz oc with stock voltage.

If someone else would share their temps, it would be interesting to see, would also be good if you say what paste your using and push/pull config etc.

Also after i put my pc back together, i turned the power on at the wall and heard a LOUD pop/bang which sounded electrical after inspection of my mobo and components and then a boot, all seems to be working fine and all voltages seem fine in the psu, now i have a fairly old 5 plug extension unit which my pc along with monitor, printer, speakers are plugged into so could that noise just have been built up resistance at the wall socket? I think im going to buy a new surge protector extension unit just to be safe.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> If anyone is running a h100 in pull on a 3570k or equivalent could you please post your temps? As i today decided to clean my pc and repaste my h100 with some new mx4 paste from the stock h100 paste thinking i'll get a nice temp reduction but it turned out my temps increased!
> 
> I reapplied the paste twice to be sure but the temp has definately gone up, i was getting about 30-35c idle but now getting more like 35-40c idle! So is the stock paste really better than mx4? Slightly wished i'd just left it alone. Load temps with the new paste running prime 95 (small fft max stress test) are about 58-60c at stock speed and about 68-70c at a 4.2ghz oc with stock voltage.
> 
> If someone else would share their temps, it would be interesting to see, would also be good if you say what paste your using and push/pull config etc.
> 
> Also after i put my pc back together, i turned the power on at the wall and heard a LOUD pop/bang which sounded electrical after inspection of my mobo and components and then a boot, all seems to be working fine and all voltages seem fine in the psu, now i have a fairly old 5 plug extension unit which my pc along with monitor, printer, speakers are plugged into so could that noise just have been built up resistance at the wall socket? I think im going to buy a new surge protector extension unit just to be safe.


I dont have an H100 but 68-70 temps on stock seems pretty high. With my Hyper 212 Evoon 4.2 Ghz (not stock voltage, something like 1.18V) I will get similar or even lower temps. Or maybe im just overestimating H100's performance.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> If anyone is running a h100 in pull on a 3570k or equivalent could you please post your temps? As i today decided to clean my pc and repaste my h100 with some new mx4 paste from the stock h100 paste thinking i'll get a nice temp reduction but it turned out my temps increased!
> 
> I reapplied the paste twice to be sure but the temp has definately gone up, i was getting about 30-35c idle but now getting more like 35-40c idle! So is the stock paste really better than mx4? Slightly wished i'd just left it alone. Load temps with the new paste running prime 95 (small fft max stress test) are about 58-60c at stock speed and about 68-70c at a 4.2ghz oc with stock voltage.
> 
> If someone else would share their temps, it would be interesting to see, would also be good if you say what paste your using and push/pull config etc.
> 
> Also after i put my pc back together, i turned the power on at the wall and heard a LOUD pop/bang which sounded electrical after inspection of my mobo and components and then a boot, all seems to be working fine and all voltages seem fine in the psu, now i have a fairly old 5 plug extension unit which my pc along with monitor, printer, speakers are plugged into so could that noise just have been built up resistance at the wall socket? I think im going to buy a new surge protector extension unit just to be safe.


That does seem high at stock. I am running my 3770k at 4.7 with volts now at 1.36, after whea errors had to bump it up a bunch. In the middle of a 12hr prime run and my highest temp is 86c and idles in the mid 20s.


----------



## Branish

I finally finished the new build. When the new GPUs hit the market I'm going to water cool it. But for now it's done.


----------



## Gyrael

Oh my gosh, I love those red accents. That's what I want mine to look like. Are those Bitfenix extensions?


----------



## ez12a

managed to squeeze a 120mm rad in addition to a h220:


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Oh my gosh, I love those red accents. That's what I want mine to look like. Are those Bitfenix extensions?


Indeed! I was too scared to sleeve my own cables.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> That does seem high at stock. I am running my 3770k at 4.7 with volts now at 1.36, after whea errors had to bump it up a bunch. In the middle of a 12hr prime run and my highest temp is 86c and idles in the mid 20s.


your on a h100i which is about 4c better than the h100 and i guess your using the original paste aswell, are you using a push or pull or both config? I might try a 4.5ghz oc and see what temps i get if i can work out what voltage i'll need.


----------



## ervhamzz213

updated a bit today. changed my corsair sp120 hpe fans to quiet ones and i'm loving how silent they are. the icy dock mount came but i still can't think of a proper position to mount it yet. bored and practiced some shots with my wife's camera.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> If anyone is running a h100 in pull on a 3570k or equivalent could you please post your temps? As i today decided to clean my pc and repaste my h100 with some new mx4 paste from the stock h100 paste thinking i'll get a nice temp reduction but it turned out my temps increased!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Read entire post
> 
> 
> 
> I reapplied the paste twice to be sure but the temp has definately gone up, i was getting about 30-35c idle but now getting more like 35-40c idle! So is the stock paste really better than mx4? Slightly wished i'd just left it alone. Load temps with the new paste running prime 95 (small fft max stress test) are about 58-60c at stock speed and about 68-70c at a 4.2ghz oc with stock voltage.
> 
> If someone else would share their temps, it would be interesting to see, would also be good if you say what paste your using and push/pull config etc.
> 
> Also after i put my pc back together, i turned the power on at the wall and heard a LOUD pop/bang which sounded electrical after inspection of my mobo and components and then a boot, all seems to be working fine and all voltages seem fine in the psu, now i have a fairly old 5 plug extension unit which my pc along with monitor, printer, speakers are plugged into so could that noise just have been built up resistance at the wall socket? I think im going to buy a new surge protector extension unit just to be safe.


I use the H100 (note that I have a push/pull config) on my 3570K and my idle core temps (ambient is 22c) has an avrage of 29c, with a fixed voltage of 1.296 that also allows for my 4.8ghz oc (avrage 74c, max avrage 75,7c after just 6 min of prime but i does not get much higher). I am curious as to what your ambient temps are.

Just some validating pictures, for the sake of it








 

Comparing just the idle temps is no good considering every chip is a little different, but the temprature deltas should be a valid comparison. My temprature delta at idle is 7c avrage, meaning my avrage core temp is 7c above my ambient temp at idle load. If you are in a hotter room with lets say 25c ambient, and you get 35c on avrage core temps that gives you a delta of 10c. which is close to what I get with my push/pull, and normal imo.

As to why your tempratures rose I have no idea. I have no experience with the mx4 but i have read that the stock paste on the H100 performes pretty good. Are you sure the ambient temp is the same though?

EDIT: Also if you are interrested in the push/pull setup i have, you are welcome to pm me or have a look at the pictures i have posted earlier and on my profile


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> If anyone is running a h100 in pull on a 3570k or equivalent could you please post your temps? As i today decided to clean my pc and repaste my h100 with some new mx4 paste from the stock h100 paste thinking i'll get a nice temp reduction but it turned out my temps increased!
> 
> I reapplied the paste twice to be sure but the temp has definately gone up, i was getting about 30-35c idle but now getting more like 35-40c idle! So is the stock paste really better than mx4? Slightly wished i'd just left it alone. Load temps with the new paste running prime 95 (small fft max stress test) are about 58-60c at stock speed and about 68-70c at a 4.2ghz oc with stock voltage.
> 
> If someone else would share their temps, it would be interesting to see, would also be good if you say what paste your using and push/pull config etc.
> 
> Also after i put my pc back together, i turned the power on at the wall and heard a LOUD pop/bang which sounded electrical after inspection of my mobo and components and then a boot, all seems to be working fine and all voltages seem fine in the psu, now i have a fairly old 5 plug extension unit which my pc along with monitor, printer, speakers are plugged into so could that noise just have been built up resistance at the wall socket? I think im going to buy a new surge protector extension unit just to be safe.


about the loud bang or pop you were referring to, it's the capacitor somewhere, i have an asrock z77 extreme4, and yeah i was watercooling wayback then and my aquasuite won't work. i had this aquasuite usb pump and it works but i just can't configure the pump's rpm because my usb port won't recognize it. i inversed the usb slot my capacitor exploded and couldn't turn my pc on. if i were you i would check my mobo for broken capacitors and resolder a new one, it's not that easy to solder a capacitor but it's a safe advice. you don't want messing everything up just because of a bad capacitor.

about the h100, screws maybe too tight or a bit loose not getting full contact on the cpu.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Indeed! I was too scared to sleeve my own cables.


Yeah, I was thinking of getting the Bitfenix ones but now I'm certain. Can't wait.


----------



## Darylrese

I fitted a fan grill today and although it looks OK it adds a hell of a lot of noise to the fan which I can't cope with







Sounds like a jet engine spooling up!

There is no idea solution to my side panel fan, it doesn't like filters, the guard adds too much noise, without anything it looks unfinished...boo!


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking of getting the Bitfenix ones but now I'm certain. Can't wait.


I'm in too. Gonna get me some blue. I never realized you could do this.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I fitted a fan grill today and although it looks OK it adds a hell of a lot of noise to the fan which I can't cope with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a jet engine spooling up!
> 
> There is no idea solution to my side panel fan, it doesn't like filters, the guard adds too much noise, without anything it looks unfinished...boo!


Were you using the Silverstone filters? I have them on my side panel with xigmatek fans and on my H100 with AP-00 (2150rpm) fans and I don't consider them crazy loud.


----------



## Darylrese

When adding a filter to the fan, temps go up by a considerable amount. I know it sounds mad but i've tried 3 different filters now and all resulted in higher temps.

Without the filter i get 67c max, with it i get 74c!

Sound isn't an issue with a filter but temperature is!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> I use the H100 (note that I have a push/pull config) on my 3570K and my idle core temps (ambient is 22c) has an avrage of 29c, with a fixed voltage of 1.296 that also allows for my 4.8ghz oc (avrage 74c, max avrage 75,7c after just 6 min of prime but i does not get much higher). I am curious as to what your ambient temps are.
> 
> Just some validating pictures, for the sake of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing just the idle temps is no good considering every chip is a little different, but the temprature deltas should be a valid comparison. My temprature delta at idle is 7c avrage, meaning my avrage core temp is 7c above my ambient temp at idle load. If you are in a hotter room with lets say 25c ambient, and you get 35c on avrage core temps that gives you a delta of 10c. which is close to what I get with my push/pull, and normal imo.
> 
> As to why your tempratures rose I have no idea. I have no experience with the mx4 but i have read that the stock paste on the H100 performes pretty good. Are you sure the ambient temp is the same though?
> 
> EDIT: Also if you are interrested in the push/pull setup i have, you are welcome to pm me or have a look at the pictures i have posted earlier and on my profile


Thanks for your help dude







My ambient temp is about 23c but can vary + or -1 Today I must say my idle temp has dropped a bit from yesterday so perhaps the paste needed some time to settle down. As I type my average idle temp is around 34-36 with a low of 31, that's the package temp according to hwmonitor, the actual cores are (lowest) 21, 29, 31, 27c

I would like some advice on oc'ing, atm ive been using the asus suite 2 software for a quick oc to 4.2ghz when needed but have decided to make it more permanent so I have to edit the multiplier and voltage in the bios and it should start with that oc every time? Im really a noob when it comes to oc'ing and don't have a clue as to what voltage I would need for a 4.2 oc. Atm, my stock cpu speed voltage is on 1.115v so would say 1.2v be enough/too much?

About the push/pull setup, I would like a push/pull but don't think its possible with my mobo and layout heres some pics, what do you reckon?




The cpu power is obviously a problem but may be able to bend it down under a fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> about the loud bang or pop you were referring to, it's the capacitor somewhere, i have an asrock z77 extreme4, and yeah i was watercooling wayback then and my aquasuite won't work. i had this aquasuite usb pump and it works but i just can't configure the pump's rpm because my usb port won't recognize it. i inversed the usb slot my capacitor exploded and couldn't turn my pc on. if i were you i would check my mobo for broken capacitors and resolder a new one, it's not that easy to solder a capacitor but it's a safe advice. you don't want messing everything up just because of a bad capacitor.
> 
> about the h100, screws maybe too tight or a bit loose not getting full contact on the cpu.


Thanks for your advice although I did check the caps and they seem alright so I think im safe, it must have been the plug. Definitely ordering one of these http://www.ebuyer.com/45266-belkin-superior-series-6-way-tel-fax-modem-protection-surgemaster-2m-cable-100-000-warranty-f9s620uk2m


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> I'm in too. Gonna get me some blue. I never realized you could do this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking of getting the Bitfenix ones but now I'm certain. Can't wait.


The cables are of really nice quality but just some warning: they get really expensive the more cables you need. I think I paid somewhere around $160 CA for all of them but probably more. Beautiful cables but if I had had a Corsair PSU I would have just bought the replacement cables. The video card cables were the hardest to get since the red ones seem to be pretty much out of stock everywhere in Canada right now.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> The cables are of really nice quality but just some warning: they get really expensive the more cables you need. I think I paid somewhere around $160 CA for all of them but probably more. Beautiful cables but if I had had a Corsair PSU I would have just bought the replacement cables. The video card cables were the hardest to get since the red ones seem to be pretty much out of stock everywhere in Canada right now.


I'm just getting this pack. I'm pretty sure the Corsair ones are more expensive, at least in the US.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I'm just getting this pack. I'm pretty sure the Corsair ones are more expensive, at least in the US.


Well they might be a bit less expensive than the Corsair ones but you do get more cables in a Corsair kit. Also, it's a hell of a lot easier to do cable management with pure cables instead of having to deal with the extra distance due to the extensions.

http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-series-ax850-ax750-ax650-individually-sleeved-modular-cables-white.html

The cheapest I could get mine were for $50 here in Sweden (some places charges up to $120 for them... No joke). You should not have a problem getting them cheaper in the US.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well they might be a bit less expensive than the Corsair ones but you do get more cables in a Corsair kit. Also, it's a hell of a lot easier to do cable management with pure cables instead of having to deal with the extra distance due to the extensions.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-series-ax850-ax750-ax650-individually-sleeved-modular-cables-white.html
> 
> The cheapest I could get mine were for $50 here in Sweden (some places charges up to $120 for them... No joke). You should not have a problem getting them cheaper in the US.


Oh, I thought they were more expensive. I don't have a Corsair power supply though, and I don't know when I'll be able to get one.

Also, the Bitfenix ones have less heatshrinks.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Oh, I thought they were more expensive. I don't have a Corsair power supply though, and I don't know when I'll be able to get one.
> 
> Also, the Bitfenix ones have less heatshrinks.


haha, well then if you include a purchase of a new PSU the corsair ones are more expensive









I like the braid on the Bitfenix ones better than the Corsair actually, but it's just so much easier to route when the you don't have extensions. Planning on doing my own sleeving when my Haswell / Watercooling upgrade comes around. That won't be terribly cheap though....

I do have a few Bitfenix and I think a NZXT extension as well. I have one Molex -> Sata power for my SSD and a Molex to 3x molex to power the fan controller. Need to buy four fan cable extensions too in order to replace the multicolored ones I have on my fan controller at the moment. Haven't gotten around to doing that yet though.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> haha, well then if you include a purchase of a new PSU the corsair ones are more expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the braid on the Bitfenix ones better than the Corsair actually, but it's just so much easier to route when the you don't have extensions.


I'm planning on just bundling up all my PSU's cables on the bottom side and connecting the Bitfenix extensions there and routing the cables as normal. Wouldn't that work?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I'm planning on just bundling up all my PSU's cables on the bottom side and connecting the Bitfenix extensions there and routing the cables as normal. Wouldn't that work?


Yea sure, what I meant was it's always gonna be harder than actual sleeved cables due to the extra length. However you usually always can find a spot where you can make a nice birds nest and hide the excess away


----------



## okar19




----------



## robbiq

Desaturated foto?


----------



## Darylrese

haha if you look at his avatar his setup is a little multicoloured so maybe he wanted to tone it down a bit


----------



## ssgtnubb

I really need to finish sleeving out my system and takes some pics and finally join the club, been lurking over a year now lol


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> your on a h100i which is about 4c better than the h100 and i guess your using the original paste aswell, are you using a push or pull or both config? I might try a 4.5ghz oc and see what temps i get if i can work out what voltage i'll need.


I am not using the original paste. Laying in bed and can't remember what I used. Check tomorrow. Currently it is set in push configuration.


----------



## okar19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha if you look at his avatar his setup is a little multicoloured so maybe he wanted to tone it down a bit


PC in post and pc in avatar are not the same pc....


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I'm just getting this pack. I'm pretty sure the Corsair ones are more expensive, at least in the US.


Man that's a great deal. That's one draw back living in Canada. So much more selection in the U.S and better deals for pretty much everything. I tried ordering the PCI-E cable extensions from Performance PC's but it was $44 shipping so yeah that didn't happen. So I back ordered them at Canada Computers and they managed to get them a few days later. I love Seasonic PSUs but man those cables leave much to be desired in the looks department. On the plus side we do still have Kinder eggs


----------



## Branish

This probably isn't possible but could two 360 rads fit in the 600T? I thought it'd be cool to have an 80mm thick 360 rad in the front and a slim 360 in the roof. That's probably overkill for two graphics cards and the CPU but I think it would look awesome. I'm still debating on whether or not to cool the Maximus V Formula. I just don't really want to use 3/8" tubing and from what I've read you don't really need to cool the board anyway. I've been trying to find out how to go from 3/8" tubing to 1/2" in the same loop but can't really find anything on it. As of right now I'm planning on having an 80mm thick 240 rad in the front and a slim 360 in the roof with a tube reservoir or a 360 in the front and a 240 in the roof. I just don't want to use a slim 240 rad. Either way I'll have to do some cutting so I want to go with whichever solution looks the best, performs well and allows me to use stupidly quiet fans.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Thanks for your help dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ambient temp is about 23c but can vary + or -1 Today I must say my idle temp has dropped a bit from yesterday so perhaps the paste needed some time to settle down. As I type my average idle temp is around 34-36 with a low of 31, that's the package temp according to hwmonitor, the actual cores are (lowest) 21, 29, 31, 27c
> 
> I would like some advice on oc'ing, atm ive been using the asus suite 2 software for a quick oc to 4.2ghz when needed but have decided to make it more permanent so I have to edit the multiplier and voltage in the bios and it should start with that oc every time? Im really a noob when it comes to oc'ing and don't have a clue as to what voltage I would need for a 4.2 oc. Atm, my stock cpu speed voltage is on 1.115v so would say 1.2v be enough/too much?
> 
> About the push/pull setup, I would like a push/pull but don't think its possible with my mobo and layout heres some pics, what do you reckon?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For 4.2 you will be perfectly fine just setting the multiplier to 42, not really any need for voltage tweaks







If you want to go higher however there is a lot to say and learn about the art of overclocking







for specific questions I will answer happily, but for starters I would reccomend reading this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition
It is exeptionally good written and has a very comprehensible structure, easy to understand and get into the overclocking game!

for my push/pull setup I have mounted the bottom rad with fans in an offset, so it should work with any motherboard


Spoiler: Pictures of the Offset Mount


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Man that's a great deal. That's one draw back living in Canada. So much more selection in the U.S and better deals for pretty much everything. I tried ordering the PCI-E cable extensions from Performance PC's but it was $44 shipping so yeah that didn't happen. So I back ordered them at Canada Computers and they managed to get them a few days later. I love Seasonic PSUs but man those cables leave much to be desired in the looks department. On the plus side we do still have Kinder eggs


I know the pain. I don't actually live in the US but rather in Perú. However, because a series of events I do have the enormous luck to get to visit the US twice a year, and take those opportunities to get my gear







Between shipping costs, customs taxes, and availability itself, we non-US folk get screwed really bad. I think when I checked a while ago shipping for that pack to here was like 80 bucks...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> For 4.2 you will be perfectly fine just setting the multiplier to 42, not really any need for voltage tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go higher however there is a lot to say and learn about the art of overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for specific questions I will answer happily, but for starters I would reccomend reading this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition
> It is exeptionally good written and has a very comprehensible structure, easy to understand and get into the overclocking game!


Thank you for that link! Good reference.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Yep! Though I have achieved a good overclock with my current settings I still have a lot to learn regarding the "new" offset voltage, and even though I do not own a asrock mb the guide has turned out to be of good use to me


----------



## 303869

Thanks deadlypaperbag, you've been very helpful, someone also sent me to this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards for oc'ing help which seems to be focused on asus mobo's and ivy cpu's which has a lot of good info in.

Thanks for sharing your offset mount aswell, certainly another way of doing it, will have to pull some fans out and have a play I think!









Also about the 4.2 oc I did just try changing only the ratio but the auto voltage sent the vcore to 1.256 at one stage which I think is far to high for that clock so will probably learn about offset voltages and try and get it as low as possible.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Nope, not talking 'bout the H20-320. Don't know all the details yet, but Swiftech is going to be releasing a longer version of the H220. Read about it in the H220 Owner's Club thread. Their production is moving to a new building right now; after they get refired-up they are planning to release a few different models starting with the H320: a 3x120 version of the H220. It should be a thin rad so should go into your premodded case no problem. And - it's expandable


That sounds awesome. I'm going to keep my eye out for that. I wonder if Corsair George might catch this? I hope Corsair makes a 360 first.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys!

I tried spray painting the drive bay plastic things (only tried one) in white, I still have to do another layer though. I'm not sure if I'm going to like the result







.

Question: I want to place 2 HDD in the drive bay, is there anything you can recommand? Maximum of 2 5.25" bays.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That sounds awesome. I'm going to keep my eye out for that. I wonder if Corsair George might catch this? I hope Corsair makes a 360 first.


I think a 360 version of the h100 would be quite pointless unless Corsair decides to get into the expandable AIO game. 360 for just the CPU is kind of overkill especially if you can't add a GPU to it.


----------



## ssgtnubb

@ Sparkles http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019, I love this thing, allows you to use the 5.25, add a fan and keep the factory look of the filter inserts.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> @ Sparkles http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019, I love this thing, allows you to use the 5.25, add a fan and keep the factory look of the filter inserts.


That would have been nice, but I can only use 2 bays.

Bay 1 = Fancontroller
Bay 2 = DVD
Bay 3+4 = Cage


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Question: I want to place 2 HDD in the drive bay, is there anything you can recommand? Maximum of 2 5.25" bays.


Three ways I can think of:

1. If you want a faceplate/fan, you can hold up to 3 drives in 2 bays with this: Everkool Armour

2. There are 2-drive isolation mounts, believe the ones I've seen use up 1 or 2 bays but you keep the original faceplates - quick search found this and this and this. Seen the second one locally for sale in white, someone early on in the club has pic of it installed in their 600T.

3. If you want one drive per bay there are lots of ways to go, from hot-swap bays all the way to simple adapters.

There are way too many choices out there!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Those all look nice, it's just not so much available in Belgium. Those Icy Dock things are just a bit too pricey.

How about this (without fan) or this


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Those all look nice, it's just not so much available in Belgium. Those Icy Dock things are just a bit too pricey.
> 
> How about this (without fan) or this


I really like the look of the Nexus DiskTwin, that would be my choice out of the two.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I think a 360 version of the h100 would be quite pointless unless Corsair decides to get into the expandable AIO game. 360 for just the CPU is kind of overkill especially if you can't add a GPU to it.


this. diminishing returns especially with the current pump's output. Both coolit and asetek pumps are relatively weak and would necessitate a redesign.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> this. diminishing returns especially with the current pump's output. Both coolit and asetek pumps are relatively weak and would necessitate a redesign.


Yep. It would be a possible extension of someones e-peen to have a 360 Corsair AIO but it would all end with him just showing how little he knows and how much money he can waste!









Not sure a 360 AIO is actually something that a lot of people want other than the people who use the H220 or 360 equivalent as a start of a custom loop.


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yep. It would be a possible extension of someones e-peen to have a 360 Corsair AIO but it would all end with him just showing how little he knows and how much money he can waste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure a 360 AIO is actually something that a lot of people want other than the people who use the H220 or 360 equivalent as a start of a custom loop.


agree!! When you get into the 360 size and beyon its better to just go custom. The whole point of AIO is the simplicity of instalation and use but with a 360 I think that goes out the window. It's overkill and the price/performance just isn't there.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> this. diminishing returns especially with the current pump's output. Both coolit and asetek pumps are relatively weak and would necessitate a redesign.


Actually a 360 x 29mm can easily be run off either pump. Any more than that and you're pushing it, but the pump can do 360s pretty easily.

The question is the cost benefit ratio and compatibility. Still aren't a lot of cases out there with built-in 360 compatibility.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Actually a 360 x 29mm can easily be run off either pump. Any more than that and you're pushing it, but the pump can do 360s pretty easily.
> 
> The question is the cost benefit ratio and compatibility. Still aren't a lot of cases out there with built-in 360 compatibility.


ah thanks for the correction.

only 2 cases in Corsair's lineup support 360mm without modification (the larger 2 of the Obsidians) if i'm not mistaken. Corsair has been good on making AIOs that work with the majority of their cases. Something I appreciated when I had the h100i combined with the little space up top in the 600t.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I tried spray painting the drive bay plastic things (only tried one) in white, I still have to do another layer though. I'm not sure if I'm going to like the result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Question: I want to place 2 HDD in the drive bay, is there anything you can recommand? Maximum of 2 5.25" bays.


I just ordered one of these. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032UUGF4?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links
Waiting for it to get here today or tomorrow


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> I just ordered one of these. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032UUGF4?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links
> Waiting for it to get here today or tomorrow


Good choice, I think that will look great in your build. I'm still contemplating moving my HDD's to the 5,25" or if I should just keep them in the HDD cage for now. Might mod the cage as I only need two hard drives and the toop slot takes up more space than I would like it to do.

Be sure to take some pics with that mounted!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Actually a 360 x 29mm can easily be run off either pump. Any more than that and you're pushing it, but the pump can do 360s pretty easily.
> 
> The question is the cost benefit ratio and compatibility. Still aren't a lot of cases out there with built-in 360 compatibility.


Good point. I guess there wouldn't be much of a market.


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED:*

Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Good choice, I think that will look great in your build. I'm still contemplating moving my HDD's to the 5,25" or if I should just keep them in the HDD cage for now. Might mod the cage as I only need two hard drives and the toop slot takes up more space than I would like it to do.
> 
> Be sure to take some pics with that mounted!


Thanks. I like the clean look of the bottom. Besides if the 5.25 bays are empty why not use them?


----------



## robbiq

I actually have my 2 hard drives in my 5.25 bays but it's kinda ghetto. I just wedged them in and the holes on the bays line up just right for the sata cables to plug in. 
If you look closely you can see them in there.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Just ordered a led strip, bitfenix fan (we'll see) and bitfenix recon. Also ordered the acylic panel last week but from CyberDruidTheModGod off Youtube.
Now I just need some sort of small table to put my rig on so it's at eyelevel







(it's on the floor now)


----------



## ervhamzz213

added something sexy inside my rig.
she really is hot!! xD


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> added something sexy inside my rig.
> she really is hot!! xD


10/10 now your rig is complete!









You are filling that Japanese stereotype nicely


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 10/10 now your rig is complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are filling that Japanese stereotype nicely


naw!! this is just the beginning. i'm doing something about the ssd and now i want an acrulic side panel so bad. any news??


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> naw!! this is just the beginning. i'm doing something about the ssd and now i want an acrulic side panel so bad. any news??


Not yet, have had to put it on hold for a bit as I need to start saving up for my haswell and watercooling upgrade instead. I'll pick up a few pieces of acryllic to try to start trying some things out. I might just do a larger window mod instead. Would definitively be cheaper as it's something I could do my self but it wont look as great. ):


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Not yet, have had to put it on hold for a bit as I need to start saving up for my haswell and watercooling upgrade instead. I'll pick up a few pieces of acryllic to try to start trying some things out. I might just do a larger window mod instead. Would definitively be cheaper as it's something I could do my self but it wont look as great. ):


ohh. poke me whenever you're done with the side panel.







i'm going to try mounting 3 120mm fans infront, the outer front panel and cover with a decent acrylic job. can't seem to progress on my pc. it's been 2 weeks since i've got a dayoff and yeah another 2 weeks without dayoff and i can have my vacation. 1 whole month of work is damn tiring. the next 2 weeks we'll be welding stainless steel sheets under nissan's paint area and make another conveyor for their ****ty gtr body. so i'll post a brief sketchup of what i have in mind for the 3ple fan mod by next week.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Not yet, have had to put it on hold for a bit as I need to start saving up for my haswell and watercooling upgrade instead. I'll pick up a few pieces of acryllic to try to start trying some things out. I might just do a larger window mod instead. Would definitively be cheaper as it's something I could do my self but it wont look as great. ):


ohh. poke me whenever you're done with the side panel.







i'm going to try mounting 3 120mm fans infront, the outer front panel and cover with a decent acrylic job. can't seem to progress on my pc. it's been 2 weeks since i've got a dayoff and yeah another 2 weeks without dayoff and i can have my vacation. 1 whole month of work is damn tiring. the next 2 weeks we'll be welding stainless steel sheets under nissan's paint area and make another conveyor for their ****ty gtr body. so i'll post a brief sketchup of what i have in mind for the 3ple fan mod by next week.









u sure about watercooling??


----------



## TheTingez

Ok ... Now this question might have been asked before but i am not sifting through 922 pages of comments ... LOL ... I just ordered my Corsair 600T White case.

Now firstly i was wondering if i can MOD the front panel to get 2 x 120mm fans in there instead of the 200mm ? Secondly, If not is there any good high CFM 200mm fans out there ? Also does anyone know if i can fit the Akasa 140mm ROUND version that has 120mm fixing points in the roof or actually thinking about it in the front too ?

Any help would be handy CHEERS ......


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheTingez*
> 
> Ok ... Now this question might have been asked before but i am not sifting through 922 pages of comments ... LOL ... I just ordered my Corsair 600T White case.
> 
> Now firstly i was wondering if i can MOD the front panel to get 2 x 120mm fans in there instead of the 200mm ? Secondly, If not is there any good high CFM 200mm fans out there ? Also does anyone know if i can fit the Akasa 140mm ROUND version that has 120mm fixing points in the roof or actually thinking about it in the front too ?
> 
> Any help would be handy CHEERS ......


You are weak! 922 pages is nothing! >









I kid, I kid!

Yes you can, I don't have any personal experience with it but I have seen quite a few people who have. Some people seem to have just used the mesh and screwed the fan in there so that could work!

For the 200mm fans I'd recommend the CoolerMaster MegaFlow. The Bitfenix Spectre Pro is a nice fan but me and a few others have had quite a lot of problems with them so personally I can't recommend them. However, when they work they are great.

It depends on how far away the 120mm mounting holes are from eachother. I think you could run into some issues if you would like to place two of them next to eachother and want to use the predrilled holes. It can most likely be fixed with some modding though!









I'll let some other people give you more specific examples of the fan mounting questions as I have no personal experience with it.


----------



## TheTingez

Cool, thanks for the starter for 10 points buddy ... i am sure there will be others that can help too







....


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheTingez*
> 
> Ok ... Now this question might have been asked before but i am not sifting through 922 pages of comments ... LOL ... I just ordered my Corsair 600T White case.
> 
> Now firstly i was wondering if i can MOD the front panel to get 2 x 120mm fans in there instead of the 200mm ? Secondly, If not is there any good high CFM 200mm fans out there ? Also does anyone know if i can fit the Akasa 140mm ROUND version that has 120mm fixing points in the roof or actually thinking about it in the front too ?
> 
> Any help would be handy CHEERS ......


fist things first. yep you could drill out holes to fit 2 120mm fans "inside" it would be harder if you'd mount it outside, which is my future plan.

for the 200mm fan i'd suggest nzxt 200mm rifle bearing fan, forgot the model name for good cfm but a bit noisy having 35db.
if you're into silence i'd suggest cooler master megaflow 200 silent fan. works perfect for me.

for the 140mm fans, that's probably a no. it has 120mm holes but the fan blade's diameter is probably 140mm so they'd overlap eachother if you're mounting 2 of those on top.


----------



## TheTingez

Yeah that's what i was thinking too buddy ... the 140mm will just be to big in diameter to fit right .... i will look at those 200mm fans though thanks for the information ... I don't mind noise so much really as when i am gaming i wear headphones .... and when i am not gaming i can turn it down with the fan controller so i don't think it will be to bad really ...







does anyone know exactly what CFM the installed 200mm fan gets ?


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Good choice, I think that will look great in your build. I'm still contemplating moving my HDD's to the 5,25" or if I should just keep them in the HDD cage for now. Might mod the cage as I only need two hard drives and the toop slot takes up more space than I would like it to do.
> 
> Be sure to take some pics with that mounted!


Tried to take some pictures. Here's what I have. Still trying to figure out how to cut fan holes on the window side panel I got.

http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/manny2333/media/20130416_121655_zps7d2e4fcc.jpg.html

http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/manny2333/media/20130416_121639_zpse1303f92.jpg.html


----------



## AlDyer

Nice 680's there


----------



## kanaks

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Tried to take some pictures. Here's what I have. Still trying to figure out how to cut fan holes on the window side panel I got.
> 
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/manny2333/media/20130416_121655_zps7d2e4fcc.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/manny2333/media/20130416_121639_zpse1303f92.jpg.html






OMG!! twin sisters of pleasure in there


----------



## Darylrese

I found the HDD's to be noisy in the drive bays, how do you find them?

Why have you mounted your H100 pump on sideways man? lol

Is your side panel blank at the moment? Full acrylic or just a spare metal side panel?

I'm waiting for my new side panel fan to arrive tomorrow, trying this bad boy as a side intake fan to cool my GPU's. Spec wise its a fair bit better than my AP-15 which is still struggling wish a mesh filter. Hopefully with this fan ill be able to get good temps whilst using the round filter. The guard i bought was so noisy i had to remove it! This beauty has 79CFM and 3.05mm h2o static pressure all at 26db(a) which is better than i currently have


----------



## Xclsyr

Like the view from the front. Was thinking of getting this a while ago, but would have an issue with it sticking so far back with the cables exposed, since I'd have to put my Corsair Link box in there as well. Otherwise, could the drives be reversed & still fit? Would it be feasable to get the cables out if they face forwards?


----------



## manny1222

Thanks everyone for the comments. The card do well in every game I'm playing right now (iracing, dirt3 and F1 2011). Unfortunately they don't overclock well. I can only get them stable at 1225 for benckmarks, but I game at stock speeds.
@ Darylrese. My H100 is mounted above the grill to be able to do push/pull. Needed a little modding to get it on top but not too bad. I don't notice any hdd noise. The loudest things in my case are the xigmatek fans I have on the side panel, and they pretty much overshadow everything else. Noise is not an issue for me as I usually have headphones or have the speakers loud when gaming. At the moment,I have a mesh side panel which has 2 xigmatek fans on the bottom and the rest of the mesh taped off with duck tape to keep all the air and positive pressure inside. When I figure out how to cut 2 holes in the spare acrylic window panel i have, I'll be all set.

http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/manny2333/media/20130416_121716_zps8952309d.jpg.html
http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/manny2333/media/20130416_132456_zps5777258a.jpg.html


----------



## Darylrese

cool looks good mate.

I meant how come the PUMP is mounted sideways? I get why you have mounted the radiator like that.

GTX 680 SLI is awsome and i wouldnt be dissapointed atall with that overclock. My cards only manage 1189mhz in SLI before the bottom card crashes!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the comments. The card do well in every game I'm playing right now (iracing, dirt3 and F1 2011). Unfortunately they don't overclock well. I can only get them stable at 1225 for benckmarks, but I game at stock speeds.
> @ Darylrese. My H100 is mounted above the grill to be able to do push/pull. Needed a little modding to get it on top but not too bad. I don't notice any hdd noise. The loudest things in my case are the xigmatek fans I have on the side panel, and they pretty much overshadow everything else. Noise is not an issue for me as I usually have headphones or have the speakers loud when gaming. At the moment,I have a mesh side panel which has 2 xigmatek fans on the bottom and the rest of the mesh taped off with duck tape to keep all the air and positive pressure inside. When I figure out how to cut 2 holes in the spare acrylic window panel i have, I'll be all set.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/manny2333/media/20130416_121716_zps8952309d.jpg.html
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/manny2333/media/20130416_132456_zps5777258a.jpg.html


Easily the sexiest looking 680's on the market, the ftw+ is what i'll be getting in 4 months time


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Tried to take some pictures. Here's what I have. Still trying to figure out how to cut fan holes on the window side panel I got.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/manny2333/media/20130416_121655_zps7d2e4fcc.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/manny2333/media/20130416_121639_zpse1303f92.jpg.html


That actually looks really good. It fit's in with the fan controller very well. I honestly don't think you could have picked a better one. However, they do stick out quite a fair bit from the 5,25" bay which is one of the main reasons why I don't want to use it for hard drives.

urgh... all these decisions!









You do have to get some pictures of that side panel!


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> cool looks good mate.
> 
> I meant how come the PUMP is mounted sideways? I get why you have mounted the radiator like that.
> 
> GTX 680 SLI is awsome and i wouldnt be dissapointed atall with that overclock. My cards only manage 1189mhz in SLI before the bottom card crashes!


I didn't read the instructions so I don't know if it's supposed to be mounted a certain way. I just mounted it the easiest way that allows the coolant line to not be very taut or twisted funny. Haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That actually looks really good. It fit's in with the fan controller very well. I honestly don't think you could have picked a better one. However, they do stick out quite a fair bit from the 5,25" bay which is one of the main reasons why I don't want to use it for hard drives.
> 
> urgh... all these decisions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do have to get some pictures of that side panel!


I don't think they stick out bad. In fact I think the parts sticking out are by design.
Which side panel are you speaking off? The current ghetto tapped one or the acrylic window after I cut it?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> I don't think they stick out bad. In fact I think the parts sticking out are by design.
> Which side panel are you speaking off? The current ghetto tapped one or the acrylic window after I cut it?


well each to his own I guess!

I'm more interested in the acrylic one!


----------



## Ballashoes

Decided to get a new desk and new case over the last couple weeks. I'd say its a large improvement, thanks for everyone here making it an easy choice! I know my parts are outdated but it still runs great for me! Sorry for the crappy phone shots, currently don't have my camera.

Old Desk



New Desk



Old Case



New Case


----------



## manny1222

Nice upgrades! Keep going. Don't stop!


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Nice upgrades! Keep going. Don't stop!


Thanks! I wont, just ordered some lights, a new cpu cooler and a hard drive bracket adapter.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> Decided to get a new desk and new case over the last couple weeks. I'd say its a large improvement, thanks for everyone here making it an easy choice! I know my parts are outdated but it still runs great for me! Sorry for the crappy phone shots, currently don't have my camera.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Old Desk
> 
> 
> 
> New Desk
> 
> 
> 
> Old Case
> 
> 
> 
> New Case


Nice job! Love the new desk!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> for the 200mm fan i'd suggest nzxt 200mm rifle bearing fan, forgot the model name for good cfm but a bit noisy having 35db.


The model is FN 200RB.


----------



## Xclsyr

Word of caution on the NZXT fans - some of their '200mm' models are actually 188mm IIRC. Just large enough to cause problems since they won't fit the mounting holes nor small enough to screw through the mesh.

Went to link to confirm specs and saw this:

_From NZXT website:_
*Q:* Can the NZXT FN 200RB be used in any case that have a 200mm fan slot?
*A:* No; The NZXT 200mm fans are smaller in diameter, resulting in misalignment between the case, outside of the NZXT brand, mount and the fan. We can only guarantee that the FN 200RB will fit into NZXT cases that have a 200mm fan slot.


----------



## Gyrael

Oh yeah, forgot about that. If you really wanna you could easily mount it with zip ties, I'm sure.


----------



## Popeet

I've been eyeing this thread for a quite while now and I've also seen some very impressive builds with this case! So I decided to make my first build with this beauty of a case, and so far I'm very impressed.
Anyways, hope you like it












And in all it's glory:


----------



## Jinholic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popeet*
> 
> I've been eyeing this thread for a quite while now and I've also seen some very impressive builds with this case! So I decided to make my first build with this beauty of a case, and so far I'm very impressed.
> Anyways, hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in all it's glory:






Nice clean build how is the noise level with that side fan?


----------



## Popeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> 
> Nice clean build how is the noise level with that side fan?


It's fairly quiet because I have it attached to the fan controller at lowest speed


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popeet*
> 
> I've been eyeing this thread for a quite while now and I've also seen some very impressive builds with this case! So I decided to make my first build with this beauty of a case, and so far I'm very impressed.
> Anyways, hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Build buddy








Damn i miss the red LED on my H100i, died down just 3 weeks after purchase, but don't want to RMA it because i've had alot of trouble with Corsair support. (Still haven't received the PWM replacement fans i RMA'd in February :/ )

Did you think of moving your HDD-Bay to the bottom slot or is there a reason you keep it in front? (considering Card Temps?)
Anyway looks great


----------



## TheTingez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I found the HDD's to be noisy in the drive bays, how do you find them?
> 
> Why have you mounted your H100 pump on sideways man? lol
> 
> Is your side panel blank at the moment? Full acrylic or just a spare metal side panel?
> 
> I'm waiting for my new side panel fan to arrive tomorrow, trying this bad boy as a side intake fan to cool my GPU's. Spec wise its a fair bit better than my AP-15 which is still struggling wish a mesh filter. Hopefully with this fan ill be able to get good temps whilst using the round filter. The guard i bought was so noisy i had to remove it! This beauty has 79CFM and 3.05mm h2o static pressure all at 26db(a) which is better than i currently have


I just ordered 2 of those new Akasa Piranha fans for my Heatsink in one of my Rigs to check them out. i also use the Yellow Akasa Viper fans as case fans and i love there performance. Apart from the Colour/Design of the Akasa Viper/Piranha, which some will like some wont, these fans are awesome performers, i really do not know why these are not raved about much more. If you cross reference the standard Stats. on these fans they are right up there. Beating most fans for fun.


----------



## TheTingez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popeet*
> 
> I've been eyeing this thread for a quite while now and I've also seen some very impressive builds with this case! So I decided to make my first build with this beauty of a case, and so far I'm very impressed.
> Anyways, hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in all it's glory:


Nice Build buddy. Good Clean lines. What brackets did you use for the Video cards 120mm fan. I quite like that idea. Did you find it lowered the temps on the cards much ?


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheTingez*
> 
> I just ordered 2 of those new Akasa Piranha fans for my Heatsink in one of my Rigs to check them out. i also use the Yellow Akasa Viper fans as case fans and i love there performance. Apart from the Colour/Design of the Akasa Viper/Piranha, which some will like some wont, these fans are awesome performers, i really do not know why these are not raved about much more. If you cross reference the standard Stats. on these fans they are right up there. Beating most fans for fun.


I would love to hear some feedback about those fans. I've been looking for some replacements for the default corsair fans for my H100i. Because the fans need to be PWM (otherwise the will make an ugly high pitched noise) and i don't like noctua's brown look, I've recently found out about the akasa and heard they're pretty good. Please let me know if they are worth to buy, beacause 2 of them + shipping costs the same as 1,5 noctuas without shipping


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Question: So the top 200mm fan can't be replaced by a Bitfenix one because I will need to cut out part of the metal (which I'm not touching). So could I place 2 120mm fans on top? I mean outside the case or will that need modding to?

Sorry for all my noob questions


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Question: So the top 200mm fan can't be replaced by a Bitfenix one because I will need to cut out part of the metal (which I'm not touching). So could I place 2 120mm fans on top? I mean outside the case or will that need modding to?
> 
> Sorry for all my noob questions


I've seen some people who managed to get a Bitfenix one in there but it's a very snug fit due to the thickness of it. Two 120mm fans work no problem but be aware that some of the thicker 120mm fans (like my NF-F12's) would hit the mesh and not close properly unless I removed some of the barriers or what ever you wanna call it


----------



## ssgtnubb

You can place 2 120s above or below the mesh. If they go above you'll have to shave down the plastic supports a bit on the top removable panel. I used a straight razor to shave down mine.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I've seen some people who managed to get a Bitfenix one in there but it's a very snug fit due to the thickness of it. Two 120mm fans work no problem but be aware that some of the thicker 120mm fans (like my NF-F12's) would hit the mesh and not close properly unless I removed some of the barriers or what ever you wanna call it


My NF-F12's fit no problem in the roof with no modding required. I think it is touching slightly but still pretty easy to close the panel up.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thanks









Next week, I'll get my bitfenix for the front, so I'll try it out first to see if I get it to fit, if not I'll get 2 120mm ones.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> My NF-F12's fit no problem in the roof with no modding required. I think it is touching slightly but still pretty easy to close the panel up.


To be honest I don't think I tried them in without modding the roof so it's possible. I did however want less things to ubstruct the airflow


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> To be honest I don't think I tried them in without modding the roof so it's possible. I did however want less things to ubstruct the airflow


Ah I see, yes those bars do obstruct airflow a bit so probably a good idea to get rid of them anyway.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Ah I see, yes those bars do obstruct airflow a bit so probably a good idea to get rid of them anyway.


Indeed, it's a very easy mod to do as well. Gonna take a go at doing the same to the front fan filter.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheTingez*
> 
> I just ordered 2 of those new Akasa Piranha fans for my Heatsink in one of my Rigs to check them out. i also use the Yellow Akasa Viper fans as case fans and i love there performance. Apart from the Colour/Design of the Akasa Viper/Piranha, which some will like some wont, these fans are awesome performers, i really do not know why these are not raved about much more. If you cross reference the standard Stats. on these fans they are right up there. Beating most fans for fun.


Yeah mine turned up this morning and it pushes a ton of air and isnt that loud! I just need to see what its like once fitted to my side panel as that often causes extra noise. The fan though and its performance / noise level and specs are amazing. Looking forward to seeing how it performs.

Also the side fan without a side mount, i used old PCI Brackets to do that mod but there are other premade solutions out there but they seem to be available only in the USA.

Bend two PCI brackets and fit onto the mounting points on a fan, lign up the brackets with a PCI slot and screw in place.







I found it didnt make a huge difference so in the end i made a custom side panel which is where my new Piranha is going to sit


----------



## TheTingez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> I would love to hear some feedback about those fans. I've been looking for some replacements for the default corsair fans for my H100i. Because the fans need to be PWM (otherwise the will make an ugly high pitched noise) and i don't like noctua's brown look, I've recently found out about the akasa and heard they're pretty good. Please let me know if they are worth to buy, beacause 2 of them + shipping costs the same as 1,5 noctuas without shipping


Will do mate


----------



## TheTingez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah mine turned up this morning and it pushes a ton of air and isnt that loud! I just need to see what its like once fitted to my side panel as that often causes extra noise. The fan though and its performance / noise level and specs are amazing. Looking forward to seeing how it performs.
> 
> Also the side fan without a side mount, i used old PCI Brackets to do that mod but there are other premade solutions out there but they seem to be available only in the USA.
> 
> Bend two PCI brackets and fit onto the mounting points on a fan, lign up the brackets with a PCI slot and screw in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it didnt make a huge difference so in the end i made a custom side panel which is where my new Piranha is going to sit


Thanks buddy, nice simple little mod i might experiment with that idea Cheers ... ! Nice build too, by the way







I have the Mesh side panel coming as well as the normal window. I have a few ideas in my mind with regard to side panel air flow but not really sure what the best method is yet. I want to keep a positive air pressure really ..... Mmmmm i need to think about that, any ideas would be gladly taken .. is the stock side window suitable for cutting ? I was thinking may be a perspex and mesh combo


----------



## TheTingez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I've seen some people who managed to get a Bitfenix one in there but it's a very snug fit due to the thickness of it. Two 120mm fans work no problem but be aware that some of the thicker 120mm fans (like my NF-F12's) would hit the mesh and not close properly unless I removed some of the barriers or what ever you wanna call it


Yeah that's the first MOD i will be making to my case. When it gets here that is ... lol


----------



## Darylrese

I didnt cut the original panel, it felt a little brittle to be doing any mods on it and i didn't fancy having to find a replacement in the UK should it go wrong. I bought a sheet of arcylic and made a new one. Then used a CAD machine at work to cut the hole. Temps have gone down now by 8c on my GPU's but im having issues with filters restricting the airflow too much which is why i got the Piranha to see how that does.

Ill do a mini review on the Piranha fan tonight for those who are interested as i cannot find hardly anything on the internet about them.

I was thinking half mesh and half arcylic panel too but that would be fairly complicated to do i expect. I wanted to make something seperate from the original parts so that i don't muck anything up thats going to cost a small fortune to replace.

I did break some of the plastic mounts on the side window when making it as i had to use new screws so will have to buy another if i ever go over to the old panel.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week, I'll get my bitfenix for the front, so I'll try it out first to see if I get it to fit, if not I'll get 2 120mm ones.


It will fit but not well, it find of wedges in there.


----------



## TheTingez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I didnt cut the original panel, it felt a little brittle to be doing any mods on it and i didn't fancy having to find a replacement in the UK should it go wrong. I bought a sheet of arcylic and made a new one. Then used a CAD machine at work to cut the hole. Temps have gone down now by 8c on my GPU's but im having issues with filters restricting the airflow too much which is why i got the Piranha to see how that does.
> 
> Ill do a mini review on the Piranha fan tonight for those who are interested as i cannot find hardly anything on the internet about them.
> 
> I was thinking half mesh and half arcylic panel too but that would be fairly complicated to do i expect. I wanted to make something seperate from the original parts so that i don't muck anything up thats going to cost a small fortune to replace.
> 
> I did break some of the plastic mounts on the side window when making it as i had to use new screws so will have to buy another if i ever go over to the old panel.


Yeah i would like to hear your thoughts on the Piranha fan, i will let you know what my take on them are too. I thought that might be the case with the stock window panel, looks like a trip to the Perspex supplier is coming ... lol Yeah i am gonna look into a fixing method for a mesh/perspex combo panel.


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah mine turned up this morning and it pushes a ton of air and isnt that loud! I just need to see what its like once fitted to my side panel as that often causes extra noise. The fan though and its performance / noise level and specs are amazing. Looking forward to seeing how it performs.
> 
> Also the side fan without a side mount, i used old PCI Brackets to do that mod but there are other premade solutions out there but they seem to be available only in the USA.
> 
> Bend two PCI brackets and fit onto the mounting points on a fan, lign up the brackets with a PCI slot and screw in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it didnt make a huge difference so in the end i made a custom side panel which is where my new Piranha is going to sit


Seeing that your gpu's exhaust into the case, wouldn't it be better if that side fan was an exhaust instead of an intake?


----------



## Darylrese

To post above, nope tried it and it makes no difference to temperatures. Intake makes a big difference.

So i have finished testing with the AP-15 and Piranha on my side panel and my findings are the AP-15 is still better at cooling my GPU's but regardless on with the review









Nice high quality packaging



The fan has a light blue/ navy ship type colour to it and is heavy in weight. It has a black sleeved cable.



The fins have teeth to allow air to flow through the fan without being bounced off the edges of the blades



Packaging is very simple and includes the fan and 4 x rubber mounts only





The Akasa Piranha is a well build, heavy and good looking fan. It outperforms the AP-15 on everything on paper but sadly doesn't outperform in real life in my situation. It simply didn't give the same results as the AP-15 even at lower speeds which is strange really because it seems to push as much if not more air than my AP-15 when feeling with your hand. I find the noise rating of 27.2db(a) hard to believe, its not loud but its by no means quiet either once fitted inside the case. It makes a whooshing noise but no whistling noise like the AP-15

The Piranha is noticeably louder than the AP-15 but it can spin up to 1900RPM. It pushes a huge amount of air so would be well suited for any application including radiators.

Below are the results for GPU cooling on my setup:

Akasa Piranha
Idle 30c
Load 69c
Speed 1900RPM

Gentle Typhoon AP-15
Idle 29c
Load 66c
1600 RPM

Side panel removed
idle 30c
Load 76c

Overall, its a good fan, its just not as well suited to my side panel and graphics cards as the AP-15. If i set the AP-15 at 1500RPM its pretty quiet and still gives lower temperatures than the Piranha at full speed. Also at this speed, i can fit a fan guard without hardly any added noise to finish off the look of my side panel mod.

*Conclusion*

I'm going to keep the AP-15 as my side panel fan, mount it using the rubber mount supplied with the Piranha, fit the fan guard,spray it black and keep the RPM down slightly as i found 1500RPM+ makes only 1c difference to cooling my card in testing vs full speed.

I really wanted to see a temperature drop when using the Piranha its a shame i can't use it for it's intended purpose but it will make a great spare should i need anymore. The Piranha is definately the second best fan i have owned.

Those of you who are buying this fan, please share your findings as i'm sure you will be using them for different purposes and will see different results.

Its worth noting the Piranha is a 4 pin PWM fan which will appeal to a lot of people especially for CPU cooling but for me it was an added feature i didn't need as i run fans from the controller.


----------



## Gyrael

Folks, please read the rules on the first page. If you're quoting a post with a set of pictures, put the pictures under a spoiler tag.

@Darylrese

Sucks that the Piranha didn't help. Your situation seems really peculiar.


----------



## Darylrese

It sure is, the AP-15 gives really good results, its very odd indeed. I can't see why its such a good fan vs the Piranha. I literally took the side panel off during Valley and swapped the fans over, with the AP-15 temps dropped quickly to 65c and sat there, the piranha dropped to 69c and stayed there, tried about 5 times with and without filters and guards. I'm happy i have a solution at last though.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> It sure is, the AP-15 gives really good results, its very odd indeed. I can't see why its such a good fan vs the Piranha. I literally took the side panel off during Valley and swapped the fans over, with the AP-15 temps dropped quickly to 65c and sat there, the piranha dropped to 69c and stayed there, tried about 5 times with and without filters and guards. I'm happy i have a solution at last though.


gpu fan profile and core voltage please.


----------



## Darylrese

Voltage i've left stock but no matter what i change the power / voltage to, now i have SLI it seems to just boost itself to the maximum value anyway of 1.175v when gaming. Bit strange?

Also power setting seems to make no difference either.

Here's my fan curve:



So I've sprayed the grill matte black, fitted the rubber mounts and setup the fan profile for the side fan. 1400RPM when gaming = 59c bottom card, 66c top card under load with +50mhz core overclock on both cards









I think it turned out quite good! (sorry for crappy iphone quality pics)


----------



## Popeet

I moved it to the front purely for looks, I didn't like looking at the cage through the side window :l


----------



## Popeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheTingez*
> 
> Nice Build buddy. Good Clean lines. What brackets did you use for the Video cards 120mm fan. I quite like that idea. Did you find it lowered the temps on the cards much ?


I used the brackets that came with the case, although I plan to replace them sometime in the future. It also lowered the temps by around 5-6 C


----------



## robbiq

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Voltage i've left stock but no matter what i change the power / voltage to, now i have SLI it seems to just boost itself to the maximum value anyway of 1.175v when gaming. Bit strange?
> 
> Also power setting seems to make no difference either.
> 
> Here's my fan curve:
> 
> 
> 
> So I've sprayed the grill matte black, fitted the rubber mounts and setup the fan profile for the side fan. 1400RPM when gaming = 59c bottom card, 66c top card under load with +50mhz core overclock on both cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it turned out quite good! (sorry for crappy iphone quality pics)









Nice work on your build. The fan looks really good and really nice review on the fans. +rep for you sir.
Now, ap-15 takes it, and between the piranha fan and the corsair AF; which one was better in your opinion?


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Voltage i've left stock but no matter what i change the power / voltage to, now i have SLI it seems to just boost itself to the maximum value anyway of 1.175v when gaming. Bit strange?
> 
> Also power setting seems to make no difference either.
> 
> Here's my fan curve:
> 
> 
> 
> So I've sprayed the grill matte black, fitted the rubber mounts and setup the fan profile for the side fan. 1400RPM when gaming = 59c bottom card, 66c top card under load with +50mhz core overclock on both cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it turned out quite good! (sorry for crappy iphone quality pics)


seems pretty normal for me. i get 70*C or more whenever i benchmark my gpu on any fan profile. i have my hd 7950 on 1000/1575 on automatic fan profile both synced and nothing changes even i underclock them. i'll try adding some fans near them and check if i'd see a little drop on the temperature.

anyone experienced in ssd raid0 please give me some advice? i'm so interested in raid0'ing my ssd and removing my hdd but i've read that there are ohers that won't het better performance and others that gets worse.


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks guys







Glad to hear its not an issue with my cards, must just be overclocking is weird with SLI / Crossfire. I just played half hour of Crysis 3 and hottest the top card got was 68c which isn't bad atall. I'm turning into a bit of a temperature whore recently, don't know why i refuse to let my GPU's go above 70c as they start to throttle slightly

I have read a few other posts about people getting worse performance from their SSD's in RAID because you can't use both RAID and the AHCI Mode. I read a post last week where a chap was complaining of about 25% loss of performance compared to what they were advertised at, he disabled RAID, reformatted using AHCI and performance increased again.

How will you be able to fit everything onto SSD's? I've filled my 1TB HDD and 64GB SSD pretty much and i don't have masses of data


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear its not an issue with my cards, must just be overclocking is weird with SLI / Crossfire. I just played half hour of Crysis 3 and hottest the top card got was 68c which isn't bad atall. I'm turning into a bit of a temperature whore recently, don't know why i refuse to let my GPU's go above 70c as they start to throttle slightly
> 
> I have read a few other posts about people getting worse performance from their SSD's in RAID because you can't use both RAID and the AHCI Mode. I read a post last week where a chap was complaining of about 25% loss of performance compared to what they were advertised at, he disabled RAID, reformatted using AHCI and performance increased again.
> 
> How will you be able to fit everything onto SSD's? I've filled my 1TB HDD and 64GB SSD pretty much and i don't have masses of data


ohh gawd!! it's a gamble then. everything would fit i only have a few programs used daily and movies are stored on our external hdd for every media in the house. well games are a bit high on storage but i uninstall games after i get bored or finished playing them.







so it's all about watching anime, playing like 2 games, photoshop, facebook , and my social ocn life with you guys. oooppsssa don't forget redtube. hahahahahaha


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Word of caution on the NZXT fans - some of their '200mm' models are actually 188mm IIRC. Just large enough to cause problems since they won't fit the mounting holes nor small enough to screw through the mesh.
> 
> Went to link to confirm specs and saw this:
> 
> _From NZXT website:_
> *Q:* Can the NZXT FN 200RB be used in any case that have a 200mm fan slot?
> *A:* No; The NZXT 200mm fans are smaller in diameter, resulting in misalignment between the case, outside of the NZXT brand, mount and the fan. We can only guarantee that the FN 200RB will fit into NZXT cases that have a 200mm fan slot.


Actually, with the NZXT 200mm fans (which I'm using) you can screw two top mounting holes into the mesh. You just have to use cable ties or drill holes for the bottom holes. A bigger problem is that the NZXT fans are 30mm thick, so you either have to move the hdd cages back, remove them, or cut the front "curl" or lip off (that's what I did to mount a 200mm 166 CFM fan, and it works great). In my case, since I still have the bottom hdd cage mounted in the front with the curl cut off, it holds the bottom of the fan against the mesh so I don't need cable ties or holes drilled.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheTingez*
> 
> Thanks buddy, nice simple little mod i might experiment with that idea Cheers ... ! Nice build too, by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Mesh side panel coming as well as the normal window. I have a few ideas in my mind with regard to side panel air flow but not really sure what the best method is yet. I want to keep a positive air pressure really ..... Mmmmm i need to think about that, any ideas would be gladly taken .. is the stock side window suitable for cutting ? I was thinking may be a perspex and mesh combo


Please read the rules on the first page of the thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Seeing that your gpu's exhaust into the case, wouldn't it be better if that side fan was an exhaust instead of an intake?


You too please read the rules on the first page of the thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Folks, please read the rules on the first page. If you're quoting a post with a set of pictures, put the pictures under a spoiler tag.
> 
> @Darylrese
> 
> Sucks that the Piranha didn't help. Your situation seems really peculiar.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> seems pretty normal for me. i get 70*C or more whenever i benchmark my gpu on any fan profile. i have my hd 7950 on 1000/1575 on automatic fan profile both synced and nothing changes even i underclock them. i'll try adding some fans near them and check if i'd see a little drop on the temperature.
> 
> anyone experienced in ssd raid0 please give me some advice? i'm so interested in raid0'ing my ssd and removing my hdd but i've read that there are ohers that won't het better performance and others that gets worse.


Wow. You too, please read the rules on the first page of the thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear its not an issue with my cards, must just be overclocking is weird with SLI / Crossfire. I just played half hour of Crysis 3 and hottest the top card got was 68c which isn't bad atall. I'm turning into a bit of a temperature whore recently, don't know why i refuse to let my GPU's go above 70c as they start to throttle slightly
> 
> I have read a few other posts about people getting worse performance from their SSD's in RAID because you can't use both RAID and the AHCI Mode. I read a post last week where a chap was complaining of about 25% loss of performance compared to what they were advertised at, he disabled RAID, reformatted using AHCI and performance increased again.
> 
> How will you be able to fit everything onto SSD's? I've filled my 1TB HDD and 64GB SSD pretty much and i don't have masses of data


I was using RAID 0 on two SATA II ssds up until about three months ago. The performance of my drives under benchmarks almost doubled. My boot time went from 22 seconds on a fresh windows 7 install to 14 seconds. I also noticed an improvement in games loading.

However, I decided to stop using RAID 0 when I purchased an SATA III SSD, which gets the same performance without RAID. Once you're getting to about 4 or 500MB/s, there's just no point to RAID 0 any more. Also, Trim will not work on RAID 0 unless you have a particular newer chipset (last I heard about a month ago) using the Intel RST drivers. If you like to image your boot drive like I do, you're pretty buggered if you want to change from RAID back to AHCI. I managed to get it to work, but it wasn't 100% so I ended up doing a complete reinstall to get rid of the RAID drivers.

One more thing to note is that many systems only use software RAID while some main boards have hardware RAID. Since I had hardware RAID, I was able to set up the RAID using the on-board controller in BIOS before installing Windows. From what I understand (and I could be wrong), you get much better performance using the hardware RAID than using the software RAID during Windows installation. However, I have to say, if that fellow got a 25% decrease in performance, I think there was something wrong. Maybe a bad driver, or bad firmware in the SSDs or something because he shouldn't get a decrease in performance using RAID 0.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheTingez*
> 
> I just ordered 2 of those new Akasa Piranha fans for my Heatsink in one of my Rigs to check them out. i also use the Yellow Akasa Viper fans as case fans and i love there performance. Apart from the Colour/Design of the Akasa Viper/Piranha, which some will like some wont, these fans are awesome performers, i really do not know why these are not raved about much more. If you cross reference the standard Stats. on these fans they are right up there. Beating most fans for fun.


Yeah I have been ranting and raving about the Akasa Viper and Apache fans for a while now. I have 3 120mm vipers, 1 120/140mm viper, 4 120 apaches, and 2 piranha fans(3x120 on 360, 2x120 on 200, 1x120/140 on 120, and 2x120 blowing air around the case ). All of them run great, except for 2 apaches one of which I broke mishandling it and the other I bought defective for like 3 bucks. I love the look of the viper series of fans, but the colors dont match anything. So I ended up painting the fan blades flat black and now they are perfect!! PWM FTW

I have read seen them in a couple comparisons, and they dont seem to be as beast as I feel they are. The only fan that I would replace them with, if they ever produce it, is a 2150 RPM Gentle Typhoon with PWM. Which I have 6 of the non-pwm versions on my side panel as intake.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear its not an issue with my cards, must just be overclocking is weird with SLI / Crossfire. I just played half hour of Crysis 3 and hottest the top card got was 68c which isn't bad atall. I'm turning into a bit of a temperature whore recently, don't know why i refuse to let my GPU's go above 70c as they start to throttle slightly
> 
> I have read a few other posts about people getting worse performance from their SSD's in RAID because you can't use both RAID and the AHCI Mode. I read a post last week where a chap was complaining of about 25% loss of performance compared to what they were advertised at, he disabled RAID, reformatted using AHCI and performance increased again.
> 
> How will you be able to fit everything onto SSD's? I've filled my 1TB HDD and 64GB SSD pretty much and i don't have masses of data


It would be best to do the tests without a custom fan profile. Like to just set the GPUs' fans to a constant 50%. Otherwise the it could throw off the results. But from what I hear the GTs have great static pressure. Shame I require PWM fans on my radiators. Also, my new 7970 with a Heatkiller waterblock has been folding for 2 days straight at 1Ghz, and hasnt went past 45C and sits at 40C. With a single 240 radiator and some spare fans in my backup rig. Will be moving to main rig once the CC is over. But have to be ready for the BOINC pentathlon coming up.



I also am close to filling up my drives. I have have 2x1Tb blacks that are 75% plus and 2x120Gb SSDs, 1 devoted to games 60% the other OS 90%. Need to look into building a server so I can get rid of these noisy WD black drives


----------



## RocketAbyss

Just bought these and gonna put em in my 600t, 200mm replacing the front and the two 120mm on the top in preparation for a H100i thats arriving next week!


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought these and gonna put em in my 600t, 200mm replacing the front and the two 120mm on the top in preparation for a H100i thats arriving next week!


Are you going to use the spectre pros 120mm for your H100i?
Because i think they have less static pressure than most other radiator fans.
But can't really tell if they're better than the standard fans you get with the H100i.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Are you going to use the spectre pros 120mm for your H100i?
> Because i think they have less static pressure than most other radiator fans.
> But can't really tell if they're better than the standard fans you get with the H100i.


I currently have GT AP15s on my Antec 620 which I plan to use on the H100i as push intake. Im hopping to be able to fit the Bitfenix Spectre Pros as Pull Intake for the H100i if I can fit it without interfering with my ram and Vram heatsinks, if not I'll use them as exhaust fan and have the other positioned in front of my GPU mounted on the HDD cage. Also if all works out well, I plan to use the SP120s provided with the H100i as the exhaust and HDD fans. I'll post more pics soon


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I currently have GT AP15s on my Antec 620 which I plan to use on the H100i as push intake. Im hopping to be able to fit the Bitfenix Spectre Pros as Pull Intake for the H100i if I can fit it without interfering with my ram and Vram heatsinks, if not I'll use them as exhaust fan and have the other positioned in front of my GPU mounted on the HDD cage. Also if all works out well, I plan to use the SP120s provided with the H100i as the exhaust and HDD fans. I'll post more pics soon


Sounds like a lot of fans.








I think you'll get pretty good results with the AP15's on the H100i.
Like to see how it works out


----------



## Darylrese

I hope you don't have the annoying scraping / scratching sound on those Spectre Pro's like i did! My 200mm Spectre Pro was awful, lasted 5 seconds in my rig haha

The GT-15 does have great static pressure, i can't find what that value is anywhere offcially but i thought it was roumoured to be around 2.0mm-H2O and 58.6CFM. The Piranha i tried at any speed wasn't as good yet its rated at 3.01mm-H2O and 79.1CFM

It's very odd indeed. My cards only like the AP-15 cooling them. I've tried an SP120 Quiet Edition, Arctic F High Performance, AF120 Quiet Edition and all increased temps by atleast 5c. I really can't work out how an AP-15 at 1400RPM still cools them better. At this speed there doesn't feel like a great deal of air coming out which again is baffling.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Sounds like a lot of fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll get pretty good results with the AP15's on the H100i.
> Like to see how it works out


Yeah haha! Is there really much difference between Push or Pull as compared to a Push Pull setup on the H100i? Because if theres really no difference I might just leave it as push intake and keep the remaining fans as spare...as much as I would like to do push pull, im just worried about the atx 8pin cable, ram and vram heatsinks coming in the way of being able to fit the fans there.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Yeah haha! Is there really much difference between Push or Pull as compared to a Push Pull setup on the H100i? Because if theres really no difference I might just leave it as push intake and keep the remaining fans as spare...as much as I would like to do push pull, im just worried about the atx 8pin cable, ram and vram heatsinks coming in the way of being able to fit the fans there.


I think you may be able to see a 2-3 degree difference with push pull contra push or pull only. The radiator the H100 uses is just not thick enough to benefit from the added airflow. To be honest, it's not really worth trying to offset the rad and so on just in order to fit the extra fans for so little performance increase. However, if you like the look of more fans in the case then go right ahead!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I've done some thinking and I'm probably going to replace my h80 with the h100i. So naturally few question as it's the first time I will ever try this









So when I remove the h80, I will need to clean the cpu and the h100i comes with thermal paste right? Is this good to clean the cpu?

The fans that come with it, replace with SP120 quiet or AF120?

Also if my front fan is intake and the h100i fans are intake, is one fan blowing hot air out enough?


----------



## Darylrese

Agreed with Krullmeister, 1 - 3c at best on the H100 series, only worth it for looks if using the corsair fans with matching rings IMO

-Sparkles-

Good choice on the H100i. Arctic Arti-clean is the best thermal paste remover and cleaner, i have used it for years! It smells really good too haha

Yes the H100i will come with pre-applied thermal paste, i think its a schinistu variety so good stuff already on there. Just clean whats left over from your H80 and install the H100i pump.

You will want the SP120 as they are designed for static pressure and radiators. The AF120 will be of no use on the H100i radiator.

I'd suggest having the H100i fans as exhaust rather than intake as i have found ever plenty of testing the temperatures are better in this configuration


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Agreed with Krullmeister, 1 - 3c at best on the H100 series, only worth it for looks if using the corsair fans with matching rings IMO
> 
> -Sparkles-
> 
> Good choice on the H100i. Arctic Arti-clean is the best thermal paste remover and cleaner, i have used it for years! It smells really good too haha
> 
> Yes the H100i will come with pre-applied thermal paste, i think its a schinistu variety so good stuff already on there. Just clean whats left over from your H80 and install the H100i pump.
> 
> You will want the SP120 as they are designed for static pressure and radiators. The AF120 will be of no use on the H100i radiator.
> 
> I'd suggest having the H100i fans as exhaust rather than intake as i have found ever plenty of testing the temperatures are better in this configuration


Thanks!

The exhaust fan on the back of the case should I take SP too? I'm learning so much


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The exhaust fan on the back of the case should I take SP too? I'm learning so much


I'd go for either a AF fan or some other brand for the back exhaust. You want the added airflow it brings and you don't need the static pressure of the SP fans! I personally can recommend the BeQuiet! SilentWings2. Definitively my favorite case fan at the moment


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'd go for either a AF fan or some other brand for the back exhaust. You want the added airflow it brings and you don't need the static pressure of the SP fans! I personally can recommend the BeQuiet! SilentWings2. Definitively my favorite case fan at the moment


ok the twin pack SP120's are in my basket, I'm just thinking that I probably want a white led fan for exhaust since I won't have enough light in my case (acrylic panel on the way).


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ok the twin pack SP120's are in my basket, I'm just thinking that I probably want a white led fan for exhaust since I won't have enough light in my case (acrylic panel on the way).


I'd say that it's better to just get a LED strip instead of a LED fan. You got way more to choose from when it comes to non LED fans and you really want something that actually lights up your components more than the fan will.

I can recommend using the Bitfenix alchemy LED strip, decently priced but very easy to use and gives a nice even light.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

And money spent!

* Corsair h100i
* 2x Corsair SP120's
* 1x Corsair AF120 (choose these for same design)
* antistatic wristband

Came in the mail today:

* Bitfenix Spectr Pro 200mm (white led)
* NZXT White led strip (they didn't have the bitfenix one)
* Bitfenix recon

I'll be posting some before and after pics









thanks for the advice


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I think you may be able to see a 2-3 degree difference with push pull contra push or pull only. The radiator the H100 uses is just not thick enough to benefit from the added airflow. To be honest, it's not really worth trying to offset the rad and so on just in order to fit the extra fans for so little performance increase. However, if you like the look of more fans in the case then go right ahead!


Alright! Heres what I'm thinking:
1.) H100i in the top with two GT 1850rpms(which I already own) as Push intake
2a.) Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm x2 as Pull intake on H100i if clearance allows
b.) if not, use as 4.) and 5.)
3.) Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm in the front as intake
4.) SP120 supplied with H100i as HDD cage fan directing air to GPU
5.) Last SP120 supplied with H100i as case rear exhaust

What do you guys think? Or is there a better way about doing this?


----------



## Darylrese

I have the NXZT LED Strip and its great, fits the 600T well









Good choice, everything is spot on. I have the Bitfenix recon too. Good controller and cheap but the viewing angle is terrible. Does its job though.

Anti Static wrist band lol, I haven't used one of those for about 5 years! We used to use them here at the school when repairing machines but i think they are a thing of the past! It's an added safety measure though i guess when your spending all that money

Let us know if your happy with your purchases and if your Bitfenix fans are noisy or not when vertically mounted. Krullmeister and I both had issues with them


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Alright! Heres what I'm thinking:
> 1.) H100i in the top with two GT 1850rpms(which I already own) as Push intake
> 2a.) Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm x2 as Pull intake on H100i if clearance allows
> b.) if not, use as 4.) and 5.)
> 3.) Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm in the front as intake
> 4.) SP120 supplied with H100i as HDD cage fan directing air to GPU
> 5.) Last SP120 supplied with H100i as case rear exhaust
> 
> What do you guys think? Or is there a better way about doing this?


1)I'd say either use the GT 1850 rpms or the SP120's. If you have a controller use the GT's
2) stay away from the Spectre Pro's as radiator fans
3) Either the Spectre Pro or the CoolerMaster MegaFlow 200mm, I prefer the MegaFlow due to reliability issues with the Spectre Pro
4) Go ahead, It doesn't do much for temps but it does increase airflow in the case a bit.
5) Either that or the GT's, it's basically a preference thing.


----------



## Darylrese

again agree with everything Krullmeister has suggested. As great minds think alike and he's offering great advice to you guys i have given Krullmeister some rep lovin









I ran an SP120 as a rear exhaust fan once by accident (didnt realise there were different models) it wasn't the best solution. I went ahead and bought an AF120 to replace it and haven't had any issues


----------



## ervhamzz213

yay!!! has my second ssd installed and raid0'ed with my old ssd. 1 intel 330 series and samsung 840 pro both 120gb. startup went faster clean windows install was too quick and i'm loving it right now. cleaner build now and i gave my seagate barracuda to my friend.







the gamble was worth it and i have trim enabled.


----------



## ervhamzz213

yay!!! has my second ssd installed and raid0'ed with my old ssd. 1 intel 330 series and samsung 840 pro both 120gb. startup went faster clean windows install was too quick and i'm loving it right now. cleaner build now and i gave my seagate barracuda to my friend.







the gamble was worth it and i have trim enabled.


----------



## CTV

Hey guys

I have been dealt a great injustice (by myself). I was stupid enough to sell my graphite grey & black 600T - yeah, I know









I am not looking at getting another one again, though this time the Silver edition. I have few questions though:

1.) Just to confirm, all the newer production models' front fan is mounted using screws and not that plastic fan bracket? This will allow me to install a 200mm by 30mm Cooler Master MegaFlow? The older plastic bracket only allowed 20 or 25mm fans. I am aware that I will need to move the HDD cages.

2.) If I recall correctly, Corsair or somebody in the forum mentioned that Corsair would have switched to newer and better revised fan controller modules to allow a greater range of voltage control - which ultimately would result in a better range of fan control?

3.) My 600T had front USB 3.0 support via a USB type A header connected through the back of the chassis, into the back of the motherboard. Did Corsair perhaps upgrade this to with the USB 3.0 headers that connects directly to the dedicated front USB 3.0 motherboard header connector?


----------



## Darylrese

1) Yes its now screw mount and yes you can fit a Megaflow or any other 200mm fan if you remove HDD racks nearest the fan

2) Not sure but the built in fan controller works fine on my 600T which is about a year and half old

3) Nope, its still the normal USB 3.0 connector you need to plug into the back of the motherboard but you can buy a USB 3.0 to internal USB header adaptor for less than £10


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> again agree with everything Krullmeister has suggested. As great minds think alike and he's offering great advice to you guys i have given Krullmeister some rep lovin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran an SP120 as a rear exhaust fan once by accident (didnt realise there were different models) it wasn't the best solution. I went ahead and bought an AF120 to replace it and haven't had any issues


Thank you very much! I'm just glad to help









You are providing a lot of great information as well so, MORE REP TO YOU GOOD SIR!


----------



## Darylrese

CAN YOU FEEL THE LOVE IN THIS CLUB?























Thanks dude! Your avatar cracks me up! FISHHH


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> CAN YOU FEEL THE LOVE IN THIS CLUB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude! Your avatar cracks me up! FISHHH


Haha yep ONE GREAT BIG HAPPY GRAPHITE LOVING FAMILY!









Glad you like it, I still need to figure out where the hell it's from. Randomly stumbled across it and I guess I fell in love!









I mean, how can you not love a fish (thing?) armed with a plunger!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Has anyone else got this problem with their sidepanel?
When I want to close it, the upper right corner is very tight, and it has gotten worse when I removed the front panel.

I'm a little bit concerned I might damage my soon to be here acrylic panel.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Has anyone else got this problem with their sidepanel?
> When I want to close it, the upper right corner is very tight, and it has gotten worse when I removed the front panel.
> 
> I'm a little bit concerned I might damage my soon to be here acrylic panel.


Yes mine is a little tight, have to use more force on it compared to the left hand side.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Has anyone else got this problem with their sidepanel?
> When I want to close it, the upper right corner is very tight, and it has gotten worse when I removed the front panel.
> 
> I'm a little bit concerned I might damage my soon to be here acrylic panel.


check the lower part of the panel where there are holes that connects to the lower part of the case if they're bent. the full acrylic side panel wouldn't be a problem because the lower plastic side of the case would be the stopper for the lower acrylic panel. no worries.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Haha yep ONE GREAT BIG HAPPY GRAPHITE LOVING FAMILY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like it, I still need to figure out where the hell it's from. Randomly stumbled across it and I guess I fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, how can you not love a fish (thing?) armed with a plunger!


hahaha i was going to ask *** it is but that explains it, random fish with a purple plastic coat and a plunger haha

The side panels can be a little tight if all the tabs at the bottom arnt in properly or something is blocking the gap for the side release handles to grip into, check theres no cables hidden under the lip up top or in bottom









Cables in the bottom is never a good thing





















haha!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Has anyone else got this problem with their sidepanel?
> When I want to close it, the upper right corner is very tight, and it has gotten worse when I removed the front panel.
> 
> I'm a little bit concerned I might damage my soon to be here acrylic panel.


Agreed with Daryl, look for any cables. I thought I was brilliant when I was squeezing a few cables in the bottom on the backside for easy cable management. I had some sliiiight problems closing the door to say the least









I have some problems occasionally but that's usually just because I put the sidepanel on slightly wrong.

Just be careful when putting your new shiny panel on and there shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Darylrese

Krull, are we just going to take it in turns to help then agree with each other? This is all very romantic lol









Your from Sweden, are you a pretty blond girl with large assets or is your avatar a self portrait...meow!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Krull, are we just going to take it in turns to help then agree with each other? This is all very romantic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your from Sweden, are you a pretty blond girl with large assets or is your avatar a self portrait...meow!


Well I will have to as long as you keep having valid points. STOP THAT









I can say it like this... I'd be lucky if my avatar was a self portrait!


----------



## robbiq

Hey guys all this fan talk put me in the mood for new fans. I currently have three spectre pros white led and the original h100 fans in my case. I want to replace the spectre pros for corsair fans just for the looks. I was looking at the specs for the af and sp series and they have roughly the same cfm and the sp have better static pressjre (duh). My question is if I should go for af for case fans anyways and sp for my rad, or just get them all sp?
(Going for performane edition regardless if sp or af)


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Hey guys all this fan talk put me in the mood for new fans. I currently have three spectre pros white led and the original h100 fans in my case. I want to replace the spectre pros for corsair fans just for the looks. I was looking at the specs for the af and sp series and they have roughly the same cfm and the sp have better static pressjre (duh). My question is if I should go for af for case fans anyways and sp for my rad, or just get them all sp?
> (Going for performane edition regardless if sp or af)


AF for case fans and SP for the rads. They may move the same amount on paper but in real life applications it's quite different due to the different blade designs. Basically, in an open air scenario AF all the way and where you need more pressure (Hard drives, heatsinks, rads) go for SP!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> AF for case fans and SP for the rads. They may move the same amount on paper but in real life applications it's quite different due to the different blade designs. Basically, in an open air scenario AF all the way and where you need more pressure (Hard drives, heatsinks, rads) go for SP!


Guess what...I agree with Krullmeister!!!







This is spot on. SP for radiators and AF for case fans.

I used the coloured ring i'm never going to use (red) and spray painted them to match the blue in my build


----------



## robbiq

Thans krull.
Another qurstion if I may. I have the h100 on tp as exhaust, my rear fan I have set as intake. I plan on modding my case putting two 200mm in front as intake, side panel fan as intake for the gpu and leave the rear as intake making my only exhaust the top. Is this a good setup for airflow?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Guess what...I agree with Krullmeister!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is spot on. SP for radiators and AF for case fans.
> 
> I used the coloured ring i'm never going to use (red) and spray painted them to match the blue in my build


OH NOES! not again ): STOP IT








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Thans krull.
> Another qurstion if I may. I have the h100 on tp as exhaust, my rear fan I have set as intake. I plan on modding my case putting two 200mm in front as intake, side panel fan as intake for the gpu and leave the rear as intake making my only exhaust the top. Is this a good setup for airflow?


That is gonna be a hell of a positive pressure setup. make sure you get some filters for all that intake!

Airflow wise I'd probably just use the rear as exhaust but that's just me. You probably will have to try them both out to see if you notice any differences in temperature but I don't think it will do that much of a difference.


----------



## Darylrese

the rear fan should always be exhaust to remove hot air produced by GPU's and other components. By having it as an intake, its literally just going to come into the case and get sucked straight back out by the H100. The hot air from the GPU's would then just circlulate inside the case and any hot air must then be extracted through the H100 aswell or be trapped resulting in high temperatures.

Below is a diagram of my airflow which is common



I also have a side intake fan which isnt shown in this diagram


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> the rear fan should always be exhaust to remove hot air produced by GPU's and other components. By having it as an intake, its literally just going to come into the case and get sucked straight back out by the H100. The hot air from the GPU's would then just circlulate inside the case and any hot air must then be extracted through the H100 aswell or be trapped resulting in high temperatures.
> 
> Below is a diagram of my airflow which is common
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a side intake fan which isnt shown in this diagram


Actually you have made an error on that very pretty diagram!









The PSU sucks in air from the bottom and exhausts it out the back









(Edit** I just realized that you might have meant it as the sidepanels? Hmmm...

NEVER MIND I'm just stupid. You even wrote that the sidepanel isn't in the diagram. )

But yea, not gonna notice any gain from having the back as intake. Well maybe your mosfets become a biiiit cooler but that's hardly a problem for most people


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Has anyone else got this problem with their sidepanel?
> When I want to close it, the upper right corner is very tight, and it has gotten worse when I removed the front panel.
> 
> I'm a little bit concerned I might damage my soon to be here acrylic panel.


Mine's the same, and there are no cables blocking it or anything. It's just a bit finicky. What I do is to try to lock that corner into the case first, and then the other corner. There's a bit of a trick to it that I can't quite explain.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Actually you have made an error on that very pretty diagram!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU sucks in air from the bottom and exhausts it out the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Edit** I just realized that you might have meant it as the sidepanels? Hmmm...
> 
> NEVER MIND I'm just stupid. You even wrote that the sidepanel isn't in the diagram. )
> 
> But yea, not gonna notice any gain from having the back as intake. Well maybe your mosfets become a biiiit cooler but that's hardly a problem for most people


No sorry your right, i have mucked up the PSU cooling on that. Its an old diagram i just found on my recent pictures on here and threw it in without looking at it too much as i'm at work. My bad!

P.S I'm gutted your not the blonde haired Swedish girl i thought you were but i guess i can live with that


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> No sorry your right, i have mucked up the PSU cooling on that. Its an old diagram i just found on my recent pictures on here and threw it in without looking at it too much as i'm at work. My bad!


I'm sorry Daryl, I'm dissapointed in you. You broke our streak of agreeing with eachoter. </3

I think it helped get the idea across anyways which is the most important part


----------



## RocketAbyss

After a bit of a struggle with the mounting holes, I managed to get the Spectre Pro 200mm in the front! Looking good and pushes a good amount of air. Although I can already tell that the LEDs aren't pure white like the old corsair ones were, but meh still looks awesome!


Got the top two Spectre Pro 120mms in the top, at the moment I can't really tell if they are pushing a good amount of air...hmm


Heres a shot of my Kuhler 620 with GT-15s in push pull


And heres a pic of the stock 120mm corsair fan that I zip tied down to the HDD cage to channel some air to the GPU


----------



## Darylrese

looking good. Those Spectre Pro's on the radiator arn't going to do a very good job though. You would be FAR better off replacing them with another two AP-15's, even if you were to run them at lower speeds.

The LED's on the Spectre PRO fans have a yellowish tint, i didnt like them. In pics they look good though, almost pure white. Would have kept my 200mm version probably is it didnt make the scraping noise.

Do let us know if that fan next to the GPU helps atall.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> looking good. Those Spectre Pro's on the radiator arn't going to do a very good job though. You would be FAR better off buy replacing them with another two AP-15's, even if you were to run them at lower speeds.
> 
> The LED's on the Spectre PRO fans have a yellowish tint, i didnt like them. In pics they look good though, almost pure white.
> 
> Do let us know if that fan next to the GPU helps atall.


The Spectre Pros aren't mounted to any radiator at the moment. The only rad I have is the 620s and they have the GT-15s at 1850rpm in push pull config.

Also the tint is only noticable on the 200mm, the 120mms look fine.

And yes, the fan next to the GPU helped drop temps by about 2-5c. All good!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a bit of a struggle with the mounting holes, I managed to get the Spectre Pro 200mm in the front! Looking good and pushes a good amount of air. Although I can already tell that the LEDs aren't pure white like the old corsair ones were, but meh still looks awesome!
> 
> 
> Got the top two Spectre Pro 120mms in the top, at the moment I can't really tell if they are pushing a good amount of air...hmm
> 
> 
> Heres a shot of my Kuhler 620 with GT-15s in push pull
> 
> 
> And heres a pic of the stock 120mm corsair fan that I zip tied down to the HDD cage to channel some air to the GPU


Very nice!

Yea the 120mm Spectre Pro's don't seem to be moving a lot of air. I used them for a day or so the I got rid of them because they didn't really contribute much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> looking good. Those Spectre Pro's on the radiator arn't going to do a very good job though. You would be FAR better off buy replacing them with another two AP-15's, even if you were to run them at lower speeds.
> 
> The LED's on the Spectre PRO fans have a yellowish tint, i didnt like them. In pics they look good though, almost pure white.
> 
> Do let us know if that fan next to the GPU helps atall.


He doesn't run a h100 so it's only two exhaust fans in the top if I'm not mistaken. He's using the GT's for his rad which is a great choise.

I think my 140mm fan I have on the HDD cage gave me 1-3 degree decrease on my GPU. That's mostly because it helps get some more cool air in between my sound card and graphics card. So now my temps are almost back to where they were when I only had my graphics card in it.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Yea the 120mm Spectre Pro's don't seem to be moving a lot of air. I used them for a day or so the I got rid of them because they didn't really contribute much.
> He doesn't run a h100 so it's only two exhaust fans in the top if I'm not mistaken. He's using the GT's for his rad which is a great choise.
> 
> I think my 140mm fan I have on the HDD cage gave me 1-3 degree decrease on my GPU. That's mostly because it helps get some more cool air in between my sound card and graphics card. So now my temps are almost back to where they were when I only had my graphics card in it.


Correct! Although currently I'm running the top two 120mm Spectre Pros as intake for a positive air pressure setup, and they should directly feed cool air straight to the GTs right under them


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Anyone happen to have both a CM Mega Flow 200mm and a Spectre Pro 200mm?? i would really appreciate a shot of how the mounting holes on those line up with each other








have drilled some custome holes for the two Mega Flows that are currently in my case but would love to see them swapped for a couple of Spectre Pros, but dont know if they will fit.


----------



## TheTingez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Yeah I have been ranting and raving about the Akasa Viper and Apache fans for a while now. I have 3 120mm vipers, 1 120/140mm viper, 4 120 apaches, and 2 piranha fans(3x120 on 360, 2x120 on 200, 1x120/140 on 120, and 2x120 blowing air around the case ). All of them run great, except for 2 apaches one of which I broke mishandling it and the other I bought defective for like 3 bucks. I love the look of the viper series of fans, but the colors dont match anything. So I ended up painting the fan blades flat black and now they are perfect!! PWM FTW
> 
> I have read seen them in a couple comparisons, and they dont seem to be as beast as I feel they are. The only fan that I would replace them with, if they ever produce it, is a 2150 RPM Gentle Typhoon with PWM. Which I have 6 of the non-pwm versions on my side panel as intake.
> 
> EDIT:
> It would be best to do the tests without a custom fan profile. Like to just set the GPUs' fans to a constant 50%. Otherwise the it could throw off the results. But from what I hear the GTs have great static pressure. Shame I require PWM fans on my radiators. Also, my new 7970 with a Heatkiller waterblock has been folding for 2 days straight at 1Ghz, and hasnt went past 45C and sits at 40C. With a single 240 radiator and some spare fans in my backup rig. Will be moving to main rig once the CC is over. But have to be ready for the BOINC pentathlon coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> I also am close to filling up my drives. I have have 2x1Tb blacks that are 75% plus and 2x120Gb SSDs, 1 devoted to games 60% the other OS 90%. Need to look into building a server so I can get rid of these noisy WD black drives


Yeah i got mine about 2 years ago now and the Vipers are still running fine ... still waiting for my ^00t and new Piranha fans .. dam those post persons .... lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Anyone happen to have both a CM Mega Flow 200mm and a Spectre Pro 200mm?? i would really appreciate a shot of how the mounting holes on those line up with each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have drilled some custome holes for the two Mega Flows that are currently in my case but would love to see them swapped for a couple of Spectre Pros, but dont know if they will fit.


sure, I can do it as soon as I come home. Got the original fans and a big boy I can throw in for good measure


----------



## Krullmeister

Okay so here's my comparison between the mounting holes. I hope that it clears up any questions you had!















The Bitfenix Spectre Pro, Mega Flow and the stock Corsair fan all use the same standard measurements so if a Mega Flow fits where your screws are now, the Bitfenix one most likely will. Do notice that there is a slight difference in thickness and remember that the Bitfenix one got a bit extra "fluff" to accommodate for more mounting options.



The Antec Big Boy (actually the stock fan in my old Eleven Hundred but I believe it's the same design and basically the same fan as the Big Boy) is the kid who always has to be different of the group. It uses some very weird dimensions. *Don't use it.*



And here's my collection of 200mm fans. All the Bitfenix ones in the picture are broken (actually don't work, and they made terrible noises when they did). I have another Bitfenix 200mm but it's installed in my dads computer at the moment . That one works fine surprising enough.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> sure, I can do it as soon as I come home. Got the original fans and a big boy I can throw in for good measure


would have been really helpful! I can't wait









Edit: my phone had not updated, just relised that you already have posted the images! Many thanks bud!


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha...no i don't!
> 
> There's nowhere else to fit more!


i sad it before u need minumum 2 x 120 or one 140 fan ......


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> would have been really helpful! I can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: my phone had not updated, just relised that you already have posted the images! Many thanks bud!


Haha no worries!

I'm just happy to help!









Plus, we are basically neighbors after all


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The Bitfenix Spectre Pro, Mega Flow and the stock Corsair fan all use the same standard measurements so if a Mega Flow fits where your screws are now, the Bitfenix one most likely will. Do notice that there is a slight difference in thickness and remember that the Bitfenix one got a bit extra "fluff" to accommodate for more mounting options.


finally got the time to study those sweet pictures! 1up for you friend, might just have convinced me to get two spectres!







if it however turns out they don't fit, your in deep ****! Hehe, well not really, I figure I won't have a problem just making a couple of additional holes if necessary. about the fans having a tendency of being defected, the shops in Norway have some very good options for rma and I will probably get some new ones in a matter of days. Good thing it is such a small country 

edit: yes! Scandinavians are the best







(no offence towards people from other countries ofc, you are all so very kind)


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> finally got the time to study those sweet pictures! 1up for you friend, might just have convinced me to get two spectres!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it however turns out they don't fit, your in deep ****! Hehe, well not really, I figure I won't have a problem just making a couple of additional holes if necessary. about the fans having a tendency of being defected, the shops in Norway have some very good options for rma and I will probably get some new ones in a matter of days. Good thing it is such a small country


i don't even know where you are planning on mounting them at the moment!









But yea, same thing here. I've actually only bought two Spectre Pro's but since they kept dying on me they sent me two replacements without having to send the old ones back which is nice!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Installed my nzxt led kit and the bitfenix recon, rest will follow tomorrow. In the meantime here's a crappy phone pic. Oh and my paintjob on the plastic things is done too.









Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## Darylrese

Great collection of 200mm fans krullmeister!

Sorry rocket I think I'm so used to everyone in this club fitting the H100 I just assumed you had one lol

Looking good with the led strip and recon sparkles!


----------



## p33k

Does anyone have a suggestion for a fan with good static pressure to be used on my h100i that have white blades? They will be used inside my case with my uv light which is why I would like white blades. Thanks!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Great collection of 200mm fans krullmeister!
> 
> Sorry rocket I think I'm so used to everyone in this club fitting the H100 I just assumed you had one lol
> 
> Looking good with the led strip and recon sparkles!


No problem! Very soon I'll be joining the H100i club hahaha, that is if I can bring myself to getting it. I don't really like the temps from my 620 at the moment, but then again when I use prime95 to torture the temps get abit unrealistic, and never hit those temps when I game. So will have to see what pushes me to getting the H100i and if I will get temp reduction


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for a fan with good static pressure to be used on my h100i that have white blades? They will be used inside my case with my uv light which is why I would like white blades. Thanks!


I'd say your best bet would be the Arctic Cooling F12's. Haven't tried them myself but they do seem to be one of the best choices for a radiator out of those on the market with white fan blades.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'd say your best bet would be the Arctic Cooling F12's. Haven't tried them myself but they do seem to be one of the best choices for a radiator out of those on the market with white fan blades.


Thanks +rep. I will order two and see how they do.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Thanks +rep. I will order two and see how they do.


No probs!

Oh yea, forgot about one. Look up the NB Eloop, I think that might be an even better choice (albeit more expensive).


----------



## Killeg

I finally got PWM replacement fans for my H100i, after having the high pitched noise problem for about 4.5 months now. Feels like a dream it's so quiet now. ;D

Still is it worth replacing the fans? the new ones are really quiet if you run them under 1000 rpm which is enough to run my 3820 on stock settings. noise only starts at like 1300 rpm or more which with a quiet profile i won't hit that fast.

So any thoughts on this? should i get new fans? because good PWM fans sometimes cost alot here in switzerland ^^


----------



## Darylrese

What PWM fans are they?


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> For me the "push / 1/2 pull", as darylrese so well put it, is the best solution! I would agree it is only sort of a push/pull config, but it performes very well, and looks great imo. I've also tried having a proper push/pull config when the rad was not mounted, and after one hour the tempratures still was not better then the ones I have now.
> My 3570K is at 4.8ghz with 1.296 Vcore, and my average core temp is ~77c in an ambient of 25c, so thats a delta of about 52c


How the hell u have i5 3570 k on 4.8 ghz with 1.296 V ? My max is 1.46 V on 4.7 ghz and i try 4.8 ghz whit 1.5 V and it ins stable lol


----------



## Darylrese

think he might have watercooling, also every chip is different so some will get great results compared to others.

My i5 3570k only manages 4.5ghz at 1.280v before it crashes

Same as my graphics cards, I have a standard model GTX 670 which does 1280mhz and a OC edition which crashes out at 1070mhz!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> think he might have watercooling, also every chip is different so some will get great results compared to others.
> 
> My i5 3570k only manages 4.5ghz at 1.280v before it crashes
> 
> Same as my graphics cards, I have a standard model GTX 670 which does 1280mhz and a OC edition which crashes out at 1070mhz!


I think he is running a regular H100, but yea as you say every chip is different, just take a look at this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1368961/newest-batch-of-3570ks-ocing-like-crazy

Can't wait to replace my damn 2600 non k processor to a 4770k ): I want to do proper overclocking and be able to use my 2400mhz RAM sticks properly


----------



## Darylrese

2600 non k? Oh man.

Im going to get a 4770K too if they fit my Z68 motherboard. I still have a i5 2500k i can sell to put towards it


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> What PWM fans are they?


It's some corsair standard fan, looks pretty similar to an SP120 but i think it's something a bit cheaper








Here's a pic


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 2600 non k? Oh man.
> 
> Im going to get a 4770K too if they fit my Z68 motherboard. I still have a i5 2500k i can sell to put towards it


Yea... I still beat myself up that I decided to be a cheapass when it came to my first build. "Nah it's okay, I probably won't do any overclocking anyways"

And here we are... Well still managed to pull off some decent clocks using the ASUS OC tools but that thing fluctuates like crazy... ooh 4.3 oooh 4.0 oooh 4.4....... Managed to stuff my 680 to a 1294mhz clockspeed but it's not what I would call stable.... Fun for benching though!







Haven't done it in a while but I might try to find some time this weekend.

And no, sorry you're gonna have to swap to another motherboard, new socket mate! ):


----------



## Darylrese

Haha we all make mistakes dude....I used to think my old AMD 1090T was the dogs doodars and i put off going to intel for so long, wouldnt look back now though! I also owned a AMD 6950 for a few months, my first time away from nvidia and ended up going straight back...waste of money but worth the switch. I think OCN encourages and inspires you to blow endless cash on your build. I dread to think the money i've wasted on high performance fans, accessories, modding parts that i haven't actually ended up using!

ohhh boo to the new socket type! Maybe i should just save up for the X79 and be done with it







Already have a X79 compatible memory kit.

I can max everything out right now without any issues so probably a waste of money!

I have no idea what my next upgrade / mod could be, i think i might have actually finnished my build more or less but i hate to think its finished as i enjoy working on it every week

I still find it very odd that no matter if i add different / extra fans in my case i never see lower temps on my GPU's, it must be as good as it can get, a thermal threash-hold maybe


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Installed my nzxt led kit and the bitfenix recon, rest will follow tomorrow. In the meantime here's a crappy phone pic. Oh and my paintjob on the plastic things is done too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


Looks good but your soundcard would work better if it was plugged in


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Haha we all make mistakes dude....I used to think my old AMD 1090T was the dogs doodars and i put off going to intel for so long, wouldnt look back now though! I also owned a AMD 6950 for a few months, my first time away from nvidia and ended up going straight back...waste of money but worth the switch. I think OCN encourages and inspires you to blow endless cash on your build. I dread to think the money i've wasted on high performance fans, accessories, modding parts that i haven't actually ended up using!
> 
> ohhh boo to the new socket type! Maybe i should just save up for the X79 and be done with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already have a X79 compatible memory kit.
> 
> I can max everything out right now without any issues so probably a waste of money!
> 
> I have no idea what my next upgrade / mod could be, i think i might have actually finnished my build more or less but i hate to think its finished as i enjoy working on it every week
> 
> I still find it very odd that no matter if i add different / extra fans in my case i never see lower temps on my GPU's, it must be as good as it can get, a thermal threash-hold maybe


Haha I know I know! It just feels quite silly to be running a Maximus V Formula motherboard, 2400mhz RAM and then have a 2600 non k to go with it!








But to hell with it! IT LOOKS GOOD AND THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS









Also... OCN is dangerous enough place to be. It will bleed you dry with all of the "want" that is going on here.

x79 is really tempting, but I really don't know, I'd need to wait for Ivy-e in that case if I'd want to get any use out of my 2400mhz sticks. ): Damn that bad memory controller.

Yea same here, it's tempting to buy another 680 but I just can't bring myself to spend the money on that at the moment.

I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM! Right now I can't think of anything else to do... well except making it ready for watercooling and making some small stuff.

Have no clue why your GPU temps are like that to be honest, it seems quite strange indeed.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Looks good but your soundcard would work better if it was plugged in


It's plugged in, but the molex connector is black, you can't see it on the pic.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> It's plugged in, but the molex connector is black, you can't see it on the pic.


Really? dam camouflaged lol I apologise looked like it wasn't connected as your other wires are sleeved white. That white ram looks good to, didn't know they did a white version.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Really? dam camouflaged lol I apologise looked like it wasn't connected as your other wires are sleeved white. That white ram looks good to, didn't know they did a white version.


Hehe, yep it's actually cloaked









I might get a a white sleeved molex wire but I think it's ok like this.
Just got word from my grandmother that a package arrived => h100i with all my fans

I'm going to throw in another question, or 2 maybe.

Even though I clean my pc now and then and I have to say it's reasonably dust free, just using air and a damp cloth. But the pcb of my 2 gpu's is like sooo dusty. How do I clean those? Spraying canned air on them doesn't work


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hehe, yep it's actually cloaked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get a a white sleeved molex wire but I think it's ok like this.
> Just got word from my grandmother that a package arrived => h100i with all my fans
> 
> I'm going to throw in another question, or 2 maybe.
> 
> Even though I clean my pc now and then and I have to say it's reasonably dust free, just using air and a damp cloth. But the pcb of my 2 gpu's is like sooo dusty. How do I clean those? Spraying canned air on them doesn't work


I used a hoover on my 7850 pcb, naughty I know. Got it clean though


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm going to throw in another question, or 2 maybe.
> 
> Even though I clean my pc now and then and I have to say it's reasonably dust free, just using air and a damp cloth. But the pcb of my 2 gpu's is like sooo dusty. How do I clean those? Spraying canned air on them doesn't work


It's impossible just get a new graphics card. If it is old enough to have gathered dust it's time to buy a new one


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> It's impossible just get a new graphics card. If it is old enough to have gathered dust it's time to buy a new one


Bet your wallet loves you!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> It's impossible just get a new graphics card. If it is old enough to have gathered dust it's time to buy a new one


Agreed (keep tradition going) Its the only way!

...Or you could use a dry lint free cloth. It will get caught on all the soldering but should be fine.

This is why i love backplates on my Asus cards, they dont get dusty and if they did you could just wipe clean

LOL at the hoovering, very bad idea! Good if you want an excuse for a new GPU though i guess

I noticed when i removed my top card to replace the TIM some of the gold coloured circuit had flaked off by the SLI finger....pretty shocking! Still works fine though luckily


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Agreed (keep tradition going) Its the only way!
> 
> ...Or you could use a dry lint free cloth. It will get caught on all the soldering but should be fine.
> 
> This is why i love backplates on my Asus cards, they dont get dusty and if they did you could just wipe clean
> 
> LOL at the hoovering, very bad idea! Good if you want an excuse for a new GPU though i guess
> 
> I noticed when i removed my top card to replace the TIM some of the gold coloured circuit had flaked off by the SLI finger....pretty shocking! Still works fine though luckily


I used to vacuum my old pc, never hurt it









I could use this right? (can't remember the english name







haha)



Yup I would mind another gpu, who buys?







Those watercooled gpu's are sexyyyy


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I used to vacuum my old pc, never hurt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could use this right? (can't remember the english name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha)
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I would mind another gpu, who buys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those watercooled gpu's are sexyyyy


SLI is well worth it IMO, I love mine, performance is cracking!

That's called a cotton budd here in the UK

Vacuume = Static Electricity = BAD for components. I remember once i had a PC in for repair and found the owner had hoovered it out, the motherboard went BANG from all the static electricity. It was black on the circuit and the capicitors exploded. It was quite comical but not for the owner!

You were very lucky indeed nothing went BANG!


----------



## manny1222

How about just a can of compressed air? I wouldn't be messing with a vacuum cleaner around my components


----------



## robbiq

I use a vacuum, have used one for years. I don't go directly over the components with the vacuum; I put close to where I'm cleaning so it sucks up the loose dust particles and I use a soft brush to lightly go over some of the components. I do use canned air as well.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I used canned air but it won't leave








It's like it's glued to the pcb


----------



## Krullmeister

I'd avoid using a vacuum for anything else than maybe cleaning out fans and such. I would not stick it anywhere close to any important hardware though!

Better off with a cue tip or canned air. If that doesn't work just use something like toilet paper that doesn't create static electricity


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I used canned air but it won't leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like it's glued to the pcb


You need more power.. something like that maybe?



I have one don't ask me why, but it works like a charm








(if you don't know what this is it's an air compressor


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> You need more power.. something like that maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> I have one don't ask me why, but it works like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if you don't know what this is it's an air compressor


Good idea!

But what about something like this instead?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> But what about something like this instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For the love of god, what is that?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> For the love of god, what is that?


http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/60b6/

This will shoot the dust out of the case and will scare the remaining dust away.









P.S. I really would *REALLY* love to see someone cleaning out their case with one of these.


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I used canned air but it won't leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like it's glued to the pcb


have you tried a soft brush or something to get it off. Does it come off with your finger or what kind of dust are we talking about? It's just dust, it should come off.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I tried a bit with my finger once, but was scared to mess it up, but it comes off like that, I'll try the cotton bud


----------



## p33k

One thing I am not liking on my system is one of my 680s doesn't have the logo. Anyone have a high res photo of it? If not guess I can always bust out the dslr. But I was thinking I could print it on sticker paper and slap it on the shroud of the card. Or would it come out tacky looking? Can you buy aftermarket shrouds, that I could just replace it? or does somebody have a better suggestion?

Thanks again for all your help! Love this club!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> One thing I am not liking on my system is one of my 680s doesn't have the logo. Anyone have a high res photo of it? If not guess I can always bust out the dslr. But I was thinking I could print it on sticker paper and slap it on the shroud of the card. Or would it come out tacky looking? Can you buy aftermarket shrouds, that I could just replace it? or does somebody have a better suggestion?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help! Love this club!


I dont have a template for you, but why dont you cover the edge of both cards with a coloured sticky back film like i have with my components? You could use carbon, black or white, all would look awsome! I covered the edge of my sound card, H100 pump, GTX 670 and HDD. Just fit and carefully cut with a sharp stanley knife. You could just do the inside bit which could look pretty cool


----------



## Krullmeister

Big surprise coming up.

I agree with Daryl!









I think that instead of copying the green Geforce logo I'd suggest either a) make your own Geforce logo but in white or b) mask it over making with black or white depending on which you prefer.

It sure goes a long way and I personally think that a white Geforce logo would look pretty dang baller


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> You need more power.. something like that maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> I have one don't ask me why, but it works like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if you don't know what this is it's an air compressor


People can argue that you shouldn't use a air compressor as you'll also be blowing out condensed water onto your components. As water condensation can form in the tank as the compressed air is so cold.


----------



## Ballashoes

Did an easy upgrade, removed the top and front grid things.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> Did an easy upgrade, removed the top and front grid things.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! How did you go about removing the plastic grid? I would love to do it on my side as well without too much trouble


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Big surprise coming up.
> 
> I agree with Daryl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that instead of copying the green Geforce logo I'd suggest either a) make your own Geforce logo but in white or b) mask it over making with black or white depending on which you prefer.
> 
> It sure goes a long way and I personally think that a white Geforce logo would look pretty dang baller


I agree with both of you. I actually think if I could make something that would have the black background and logo in white would look great. Even vice versa, white background with black geforce logo. My system is the typical white/black scheme so. Something to play with this weekend!

The green logo is raised, putting something over it might look strange. Think I should sand it flat after I come up with a design?


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Nice! How did you go about removing the plastic grid? I would love to do it on my side as well without too much trouble


I actually just used a jagged kitchen knife, which is all I had around. It worked well for the front one but the top one took a little more work. Anything with jagged edge will work fine.


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> People can argue that you shouldn't use a air compressor as you'll also be blowing out condensed water onto your components. As water condensation can form in the tank as the compressed air is so cold.


I'd make sure to use one that's hooked up to a water separator.


----------



## robbiq

Darylrese, what did you use to make the hole for your 120mm fan on the side panel?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> I agree with both of you. I actually think if I could make something that would have the black background and logo in white would look great. Even vice versa, white background with black geforce logo. My system is the typical white/black scheme so. Something to play with this weekend!
> 
> The green logo is raised, putting something over it might look strange. Think I should sand it flat after I come up with a design?


Hmm, well if you are going to go all in I'd say sand it and make the cards look identical. But I really think that custom logo is going to look killer in your rig!

Just a point though, I'd personally move the cathode you have that is mounted on the motherboard plate to somewhere more hidden. I'd think it would be quite annoying to have that thing shining in my face anyways!


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Just a point though, I'd personally move the cathode you have that is mounted on the motherboard plate to somewhere more hidden. I'd think it would be quite annoying to have that thing shining in my face anyways!


If I had the full glass panel I would probably move that light but with the side panel/small window on you can't notice it unless your really digging your head in there







As for the gfx cards, start on something tomorrow, long day at work, bit buzzed and brain dead from gaming this eve! Signing out for the night but hope to have something to show real soon. Cheers!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Darylrese, what did you use to make the hole for your 120mm fan on the side panel?


I work in a school mate and asked the tech department to give me a hand. We used a CAD machine in the end, drew the circle and side panel in the software then hit print and this little cutter goes mad and cuts the circle out for you. Its really awesome.

I just can't help myself, went to the shop earlier and got myself an internal USB 3.0 adapter to hook up the front USB 3.0 port without having to run the cable outside the case and also picked up an Akasa Noise reduction kit which contains a PSU silicon sleeve, 8 rubber fan mounts (i wanted spares for modding) and some other bits and pieces







A word of warning, the pins bend really easily on the internal USB 3.0 header so be careful!Was a bit fiddly getting it all to fit but all working and matches the rest of my build


----------



## Jester435

Which is better for top fan in 600t.

One 200mm or 2 x 120mm??

I was going to go with the BitFenix spectre pro fans.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Which is better for top fan in 600t.
> 
> One 200mm or 2 x 120mm??
> 
> I was going to go with the BitFenix spectre pro fans.


It really depends on what fans you are planning on going with. I'd say that you probably can get a bit more airflow out of it with two high performance 120mm fans just because there are so many more options and overall better quality fans.

In the 200mm category you are pretty much stuck with the Mega Flow or the Spectre Pro.

Ultimately it's really up to you depending on what kind of look you want and the noise / performance levels you are after.


----------



## Jester435

What 120mm fans should I be looking at?

I only have experience with Antec fans.. I wasnt that impressed.


----------



## manny1222

Scythe gentle typhoon AP-00 or AP-15.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys,

Just installed my h100i, now guess what!

My motherboard has these heatsinks on top that wouldn't let me install my fans







So now they are on top of the case and I will have to mod the mesh. Why oh why


----------



## Darylrese

That's completely normal mate, fans wont fit on the inside without modding of fitting the radiator off center and pulled forwards more towards the side panel to clear the heatsinks and memory modules. That's what others here have done.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That's completely normal mate, fans wont fit on the inside without modding of fitting the radiator off center and pulled forwards more towards the side panel to clear the heatsinks and memory modules. That's what others here have done.


owh









Well I guess I'll keep them on the outside for now.


----------



## TheTingez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Installed my nzxt led kit and the bitfenix recon, rest will follow tomorrow. In the meantime here's a crappy phone pic. Oh and my paintjob on the plastic things is done too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


Looking good buddy, would like to see it with the side panel on too . How are those NZXT led lighting strips ? i was looking at buying some myself.


----------



## Darylrese

I have the NXZT LED Strip too and its really good. Its sort of like a braided cable with LED's on



Side Panel on:



Sparkles, Mine are on the outside too. You can just mount the fans on the inside and move the radiator position. Theres diagrams and all sorts if you look back through the thread, we discussed this in detail some time ago.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Lol I was having a small panick attack when mounting







haha. Thought my computer wouldn't turn on when I finished. Luckily it did. hehe

Well the top fans make a whirring noise because the mesh is too close probably

and yes the light strip is nice









I'll provide pics tomorrow, now I'm just going to relax and watch some tvshows and play some Mass Effect 3


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah they will make some noise. I run my AP-15's at only 1300RPM otherwise they are a little noisy too.

You can reduce noise by cutting out the slats on the top mesh as shown a few pages back! Also cutting the mesh for me got rid of a lot of excess noise.


----------



## Digitaldreamer7

Long time lurker, first time poster. Here's my 600T



I'll be removing the 3.5 drive bay completely and moving all the drives to the 5.25 bay soon. After that I'll be getting a second 7950 and a corsair HX 1050. Sleeved PSU kit from corsair next week too I think. I have two corsair HP SP fans for the rad coming in today and an AF one to replace my exhaust fan at the back. I picked up the bitfenix alchemy lighting strip, but, it's REALLY bright. I think i'll end up ordering the NXZT one instead. A lot of really great builds here. They've inspired me to pick up a dremel and try my hand and some more invasive mods in the future as well

Cheers!


----------



## Darylrese

Welcome to the club mate







Nice build you have there, will look great with a couple of mods!

I wonder if anyone else finds HDD's in the 5.25 bay noisy. I bought a Viper Pro adapter for mine, fitted it and all i could hear was crunching of the HDD so i have put mine back into the cage now.

I noticed a few of the latest builds posted here have the HDD's stacked on top of each other without adapters...how have you guys done that? Has it not increased your HDD noise atall?


----------



## robbiq

I stuck them in and they fit snuggly against the sides of the 5.25 bay and the sata ports just happen to appear where the holes on the 5.25 bay are.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> One thing I am not liking on my system is one of my 680s doesn't have the logo. Anyone have a high res photo of it? If not guess I can always bust out the dslr. But I was thinking I could print it on sticker paper and slap it on the shroud of the card. Or would it come out tacky looking? Can you buy aftermarket shrouds, that I could just replace it? or does somebody have a better suggestion?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help! Love this club!


I just noticed that top card, although the Geforce logo is raised, the plastic its printed on is recessed from the rest of the card. Therefore, you should be able to just lay the material flat, dont push it down over the logo, just let it rest over the top and stick the rest of it down. That's what i did on my Asus Soundcard...Here's what it looks like normally (2 sockets in top for connectors and Asus logo)



Mine covered over:



You should do it, would be dirt cheap and look fab!


----------



## Gyrael

Man, I kinda wanna do that sticky tape mod on my 660 Ti to give it a red accent...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> I use a vacuum, have used one for years. I don't go directly over the components with the vacuum; I put close to where I'm cleaning so it sucks up the loose dust particles and I use a soft brush to lightly go over some of the components. I do use canned air as well.


I do the same thing, but where I live there's pretty much no static electricity to worry about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitaldreamer7*
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster. Here's my 600T
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be removing the 3.5 drive bay completely and moving all the drives to the 5.25 bay soon. After that I'll be getting a second 7950 and a corsair HX 1050. Sleeved PSU kit from corsair next week too I think. I have two corsair HP SP fans for the rad coming in today and an AF one to replace my exhaust fan at the back. I picked up the bitfenix alchemy lighting strip, but, it's REALLY bright. I think i'll end up ordering the NXZT one instead. A lot of really great builds here. They've inspired me to pick up a dremel and try my hand and some more invasive mods in the future as well
> 
> Cheers!


1050 watts is pretty overkill for that setup, isn't it?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> I stuck them in and they fit snuggly against the sides of the 5.25 bay and the sata ports just happen to appear where the holes on the 5.25 bay are.


Ah really? a 3.5mm HDD fits snug in a 5.25inch bay without any adapters, sounds rather strange! Didnt think they would be wide enough, hense the sale of adapters and caddies

I'm guessing you mean you fitted it hard up against the front edge and screwed it in place without the tool less drive bay hinges?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Man, I kinda wanna do that sticky tape mod on my 660 Ti to give it a red accent...
> I do the same thing, but where I live there's pretty much no static electricity to worry about.
> 1050 watts is pretty overkill for that setup, isn't it?


Yeah that would look sweet man. You can pretty much do what you like with it, just cut to size / shape and go. I used Carbon film for mine, but any colour should be available on amazon or ebay etc

The use of coloured cable ties also have a great effect if your trying to get a colour scheme going. I've added blue detail to most parts in my setup by using ties. Also a little spray paint on visible screws go a long way to finishing a colour scheme.





I'm surprised no-one has asked me about my custom made I/O cover yet as i think it looks fantastic and only cost around £5 to do...

Before


After


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm surprised no-one has asked me about my custom made I/O cover yet as i think it looks fantastic and only cost around £5 to do...
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


I'm pretty sure I mentioned that I liked it in one post but I never really asked more about it!









What's it made of? It sure does look quite freaking awesome


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ah really? a 3.5mm HDD fits snug in a 5.25inch bay without any adapters, sounds rather strange! Didnt think they would be wide enough, hense the sale of adapters and caddies
> 
> I'm guessing you mean you fitted it hard up against the front edge and screwed it in place without the tool less drive bay hinges?


a hardrive measures 3.5 x 5.25. So if you put it in "sideways" so to say it fits snug right in there.


----------



## Darylrese

Ah did you? Sorry my bad. Its literally made of black card mate. I drew the box template, cut it out, covered it in carbon film and bent it into shape and sellotaped it together on the inside. Cost about £2 for the card, already had the rest. Its such a simple, cheap and effective mod. Again you could make this any colour you like by simply buying the right coloured card so you can match it to your build. Would look awesome in some of these black / white builds popping up in here.









I did have to make a small cutout for the 8 pin power connector after taking these pics but other than that, its held in place by the rear exhaust fan, the capacitors on the motherboard and a few fan headers on the board







No need for glue, sellotape or other fastenings.


----------



## ez12a

do you guys just use black vinyl to cover up the backside of the back panel? I've been thinking about doing that to mine since I'd like the whole interior to be black.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> a hardrive measures 3.5 x 5.25. So if you put it in "sideways" so to say it fits snug right in there.


Ahh sideways fit! Where do the cables go in then? round the back or the front? Im guessing thats what you meant about the SATA cables. Pics would be awesome


----------



## kilo7echo

Got my side panel today from cyberdruid on youtube, came really fast and was much cheaper then mnpc tech looks great although the pic sucks!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> do you guys just use black vinyl to cover up the backside of the back panel? I've been thinking about doing that to mine since I'd like the whole interior to be black.


On both panels i used Akasa Acoustic sound proofing material as i thought it would help reduce noise. Don't think it did much tbh but it sure did turn my back panel black and can't hurt!



You could use anything really, sticky back plastic, acoustic material, a black material with a self adhesive backing, card, permanent marker pen (jokes)


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> Got my side panel today from cyberdruid on youtube, came really fast and was much cheaper then mnpc tech looks great although the pic sucks!


Sweet man! Shame the pic is sideways, open it in paint and rotate it right by 90 degrees and re save and upload again. Windows 8 has a habbit of rotating pics when uploaded to the web for no reason, not sure if that's why its on its side lol

A chap on ebay sells them in the UK for about £80, bit pricey. I wanted a side panel like that but it wasn't much use without the side mount fan holes for me as i have SLI which gets quite hot.

Looks flippin sweet though, its gonna be hard to keep it nice and clean! You will see every spec of dust in your build now haha


----------



## robbiq

sorry for the bad pictures (camera phone + bad lighting + my pics). Hopefully you'll get the idea though.


----------



## Darylrese

haha your pics are sideways too...gotta love Windows 8! That's a bug that really needs fixing by Microsoft!

I get the idea though. Did you have to bend back the metal tabs to expose the SATA / Power connectors? Can you hear your drives when loading? Mine is silent in the cage but when i moved it to the bays it was crunching away and doing my nut in!


----------



## ez12a

interesting mounting method...are the drives secured at all or are they just wedged in there? If it can be secured I'd be tempted to try doing that to clean up my case a bit more. Unfortunately I do take my computer into my car sometimes so things need to be bolted down.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> interesting mounting method...are the drives secured at all or are they just wedged in there? If it can be secured I'd be tempted to try doing that to clean up my case a bit more. Unfortunately I do take my computer into my car sometimes so things need to be bolted down.


They must only be wedged in because there's nothing on the front and back of the drives to screw into. I would have thought this would cause vibrations too but i guess it depends on the drive! Very good idea though as i have never thought of doing that in 10 years of building machines!


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sweet man! Shame the pic is sideways, open it in paint and rotate it right by 90 degrees and re save and upload again. Windows 8 has a habbit of rotating pics when uploaded to the web for no reason, not sure if that's why its on its side lol
> 
> A chap on ebay sells them in the UK for about £80, bit pricey. I wanted a side panel like that but it wasn't much use without the side mount fan holes for me as i have SLI which gets quite hot.
> 
> Looks flippin sweet though, its gonna be hard to keep it nice and clean! You will see every spec of dust in your build now haha


i did rotate as soon as i noticed you posted so fast right before i changed it back!


----------



## robbiq

ok, I'll get better photos tomorrow when I can open up the windows for better lighting.
I didn't have to bend anything. The 5.25 bay has some holes or slits on the side and when you mount the hard drive they just line up. They don't move at all or make any sound and have to drives there that are constantly being accessed. The bay actually has like a little flap on the inside that the cd drive will normaly rest on and all I did was rest it on that and slide ( they slide really tight but just the right amount of space).


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> interesting mounting method...are the drives secured at all or are they just wedged in there? If it can be secured I'd be tempted to try doing that to clean up my case a bit more. Unfortunately I do take my computer into my car sometimes so things need to be bolted down.


I take my computer for rides too and they have never moved or anything.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> ok, I'll get better photos tomorrow when I can open up the windows for better lighting.
> I didn't have to bend anything. The 5.25 bay has some holes or slits on the side and when you mount the hard drive they just line up. They don't move at all or make any sound and have to drives there that are constantly being accessed. The bay actually has like a little flap on the inside that the cd drive will normaly rest on and all I did was rest it on that and slide ( they slide really tight but just the right amount of space).


Sweet, excellent idea mate,sounds like it works well









I am quick at replying most of the time, i keep a sharp eye on this thread as its full of amazing ideas and awesome people. There's just so many ideas with the 600T its great to share each others and learn of new ones you hadn't thought of like the above!


----------



## Darylrese

I'm still finding my side intake fan to be a little noisy with the metal fan guard, I'm just being picky as its still quiet considering what i have in my build but it makes a weird droning noise with it fitted above 1200RPM.

I might experiment with the Piranha again as i'm convinced something must be to blame for every fan doing much worse than the AP-15 for cooling. Even if i keep the AP-15 at 1200RPM and it feels like its hardly pushing any air it still performs better than the Piranha at say 1900RPM which pushes a tonne of air and outperforms the AP-15 on paper by quite a margin. It doesn't make the slightest bit of sense.

I also get no gains what so ever by adding a fan next to the side of the GPU's like others have done which again doesn't make much sense. I literally can't get better temperatures no matter what i do. Even increasing the AP-15 to full speed gives no improvement in GPU Temperatures over running it at 1600RPM or below.

Same was found with making a more or less aggressive fan curve in EVGA Precision X. Readings are always almost identical no matter what is changed apart from using a different side fan which adds 7c to the temps of the top card only. The bottom one never gets cooler or hotter with different fans!

I'm baffled.


----------



## Digitaldreamer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> 1050 watts is pretty overkill for that setup, isn't it?


I was thinking I could get the HX850, but, a 1050 would be future proof if I want to do beefier GPU's/CPU/OC further down the line.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah that would look sweet man. You can pretty much do what you like with it, just cut to size / shape and go. I used Carbon film for mine, but any colour should be available on amazon or ebay etc
> 
> The use of coloured cable ties also have a great effect if your trying to get a colour scheme going. I've added blue detail to most parts in my setup by using ties. Also a little spray paint on visible screws go a long way to finishing a colour scheme.


Yeah, I'm getting red Bitfenix cables soon. I can't wait.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm still finding my side intake fan to be a little noisy with the metal fan guard, I'm just being picky as its still quiet considering what i have in my build but it makes a weird droning noise with it fitted above 1200RPM.
> 
> I might experiment with the Piranha again as i'm convinced something must be to blame for every fan doing much worse than the AP-15 for cooling. Even if i keep the AP-15 at 1200RPM and it feels like its hardly pushing any air it still performs better than the Piranha at say 1900RPM which pushes a tonne of air and outperforms the AP-15 on paper by quite a margin. It doesn't make the slightest bit of sense.
> 
> I also get no gains what so ever by adding a fan next to the side of the GPU's like others have done which again doesn't make much sense. I literally can't get better temperatures no matter what i do. Even increasing the AP-15 to full speed gives no improvement in GPU Temperatures over running it at 1600RPM or below.
> 
> Same was found with making a more or less aggressive fan curve in EVGA Precision X. Readings are always almost identical no matter what is changed apart from using a different side fan which adds 7c to the temps of the top card only. The bottom one never gets cooler or hotter with different fans!
> 
> I'm baffled.


It's definitely baffling. It would be cool if you could set up some elaborate smoke test for the airflow in your case


----------



## robbiq

does the fan on the side of the cards with the clear side panel on have any effect? I would think it would have little effect if any, I don't mean like you (Darylrese) have it with a hole on the side panel but without the hole.


----------



## robbiq

a couple of pages back there was someone asking about good radiator fans with white blades: thermaltake power logic fans!!!!
just so happens there are two for sale in the market place.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Yeah haha! Is there really much difference between Push or Pull as compared to a Push Pull setup on the H100i? Because if theres really no difference I might just leave it as push intake and keep the remaining fans as spare...as much as I would like to do push pull, im just worried about the atx 8pin cable, ram and vram heatsinks coming in the way of being able to fit the fans there.


According to Corsair (Corsair George), in a lab test they got no temperature difference between a single fan setup and a push/pull setup on the H100 (I would assume it's due to the thin rad). However, if your case is bottle-necking the air flow, adding a second set of fans may have some effect. If I had known this at the time I bought my H100 I wouldn't have modded my case to get push/pull to work.
For people claiming it does make a difference, I would love to see some documented evidence (on the H100 or H100i).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Agreed with Krullmeister, 1 - 3c at best on the H100 series, only worth it for looks if using the corsair fans with matching rings IMO
> 
> -Sparkles-
> 
> Good choice on the H100i. Arctic Arti-clean is the best thermal paste remover and cleaner, i have used it for years! It smells really good too haha
> 
> Yes the H100i will come with pre-applied thermal paste, i think its a schinistu variety so good stuff already on there. Just clean whats left over from your H80 and install the H100i pump.
> 
> You will want the SP120 as they are designed for static pressure and radiators. The AF120 will be of no use on the H100i radiator.
> 
> I'd suggest having the H100i fans as exhaust rather than intake as i have found ever plenty of testing the temperatures are better in this configuration


Last I heard here:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?p=523712&postcount=69

Corsair is now using Dow Corning TIM, which they claim is as effective as the Shin Etsu TIM they used on earlier coolers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> the rear fan should always be exhaust to remove hot air produced by GPU's and other components. By having it as an intake, its literally just going to come into the case and get sucked straight back out by the H100. The hot air from the GPU's would then just circlulate inside the case and any hot air must then be extracted through the H100 aswell or be trapped resulting in high temperatures.
> 
> Below is a diagram of my airflow which is common
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a side intake fan which isnt shown in this diagram


Actually, if you're using video cards that exhaust into the case instead of out the back of the case, there's nothing wrong with using the rear 120mm fan as intake. This will provide fresh cool air for the H100, and improve the odds of creating positive pressure inside the case.

There is no hard-set rule for how fans should be set up. It all depends on your components.

You could even make the system pull air in the back and top, and set the front 200mm fan to exhaust out the front (again, depending on what hardware you have inside):

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2010#post_13976813
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> I use a vacuum, have used one for years. I don't go directly over the components with the vacuum; I put close to where I'm cleaning so it sucks up the loose dust particles and I use a soft brush to lightly go over some of the components. I do use canned air as well.


I service PCs for a living and I basically use the same stuff you do. First a vacuum, then a swiffer to do the metal chassis parts, the tops of drives and any large metal heatsinks. Next I use a compressor or canned air depending of how dirty the case still is (including blowing out the psu). Last I'll go over everything with micro fiber cloths. Works perfectly. I'll also use q-tips on the blades of fans if they are really dirty.

Someone posted these in the Hydro Series thread:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX37982

They got them in at our local Memory express store, so I picked one up. I've been using it at work, but on larger machines on service calls where I used to use a portable compressor. The portable compressor was only 100 psi, and only has a 2 gallon tank. It was OK, but you have to constantly stop working and wait for the tank to fill. With the electric duster, there's no waiting, it's very powerful and even easier to carry (I had an old camera bag that was large enough to hold it). Unfortunately it sounds like a full sized vacuum cleaner, but I suppose nothing is perfect. Also, you don't need a moisture filter which adds more cost to a smaller compressor (or you have to be very careful no moisture builds up in the tank).

When I'm in our shop I use the shop air compressor. It has a 60 gallon tank and does 150 psi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ah did you? Sorry my bad. Its literally made of black card mate. I drew the box template, cut it out, covered it in carbon film and bent it into shape and sellotaped it together on the inside. Cost about £2 for the card, already had the rest. Its such a simple, cheap and effective mod. Again you could make this any colour you like by simply buying the right coloured card so you can match it to your build. Would look awesome in some of these black / white builds popping up in here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have to make a small cutout for the 8 pin power connector after taking these pics but other than that, its held in place by the rear exhaust fan, the capacitors on the motherboard and a few fan headers on the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for glue, sellotape or other fastenings.


That's awesome man. I bet you're great at wrapping xmas gifts....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, I'm getting red Bitfenix cables soon. I can't wait.
> It's definitely baffling. It would be cool if you could set up some elaborate smoke test for the airflow in your case


I did that with a borrowed cigarette. It's doesn't take long enough to smell up your case or anything, but it did let me see where the air is going.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> ok, I'll get better photos tomorrow when I can open up the windows for better lighting.
> I didn't have to bend anything. The 5.25 bay has some holes or slits on the side and when you mount the hard drive they just line up. They don't move at all or make any sound and have to drives there that are constantly being accessed. The bay actually has like a little flap on the inside that the cd drive will normaly rest on and all I did was rest it on that and slide ( they slide really tight but just the right amount of space).


Heres a post I made about 8 months ago doing basically the same thing. Except for I mounted the HHD to my SSD via some adapters and mounted the SSD into an old gutted 5.25 CD-rom and mounted a fan to that. Worked great wasnt easy to work with after it was mounted, although there was some holes that lined up for one drive, I had to make a small cutout for the other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> You mean like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my HDD and SSD in my 5.25 bays. Turned sideways so the cables go out toward the back panel. Here is the link to some pictures of it. Attaching another photo of the old cdrom I tore apart to get the tray to mount the drives to.


I ended up wanting another HHD, so I just took one of my HDD cages that came with the case and cut it down to support only two drives and riveted it back together. Then I cut out the side of my 5.25 bay and stuck it into there so now I have everything up in there. Thinking about ditching it all for putting a 400mm radiator up front. I just love that idea of a wall sized radiator.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> a couple of pages back there was someone asking about good radiator fans with white blades: thermaltake power logic fans!!!!
> just so happens there are two for sale in the market place.


Thanks I will add those to my list of ones to possibly purchase.

Back to creating the sticker/vinyl coverings of my mismatched video cards. I played around today with some ideas. One I am toying with. I am not sure about the OCN logo (with username/OCN) and I am not to sure about the 680s font but having a hard time finding one that works. Always open to constructive criticisms.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

So this is the updated look, sorry for the phone pics again. I'll do some better cable management when the acrylic panel arrives. I don't think it's bright enough though, how could I fit some more leds?























Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## Krullmeister

Totally not a double post.... Move along










The real post is here
|
|
|
V


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So this is the updated look, sorry for the phone pics again. I'll do some better cable management when the acrylic panel arrives. I don't think it's bright enough though, how could I fit some more leds?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


Looking good mate!









Those cables pointing out of the back are such a pain, I had my case looking like that forever just because I couldn't be bothered fixing it







)

And yea, the NZXT ligthting effect becomes quite "spotty" in the lack of another word. I much prefer the more close placed LED's of a LED strip. So that might be something that is worth looking into. Or you could just, I don't know, stick a lightbulb in the roof!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Looking good mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cables pointing out of the back are such a pain, I had my case looking like that forever just because I couldn't be bothered fixing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> And yea, the NZXT ligthting effect becomes quite "spotty" in the lack of another word. I much prefer the more close placed LED's of a LED strip. So that might be something that is worth looking into. Or you could just, I don't know, stick a lightbulb in the roof!


The bitfenix alchemy led's are very good, as they are quite close together like you say and dont give off a spotty look. You can also connect strips together, ive got some of the blue and am very impressed by them.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> The bitfenix alchemy led's are very good, as they are quite close together like you say and dont give off a spotty look. You can also connect strips together, ive got some of the blue and am very impressed by them.


I absolutely love mine, they give a very nice lighting effect to my case that just isn't possible with the NZXT ones.

I had the blue NZXT strip in my Eleven Hundred and t here is just so much more you can do with an LED strip. Light up certain areas while keeping others dark etc. I much prefer mixing light and dark in a case rather than having everything bathe in light.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So this is the updated look, sorry for the phone pics again. I'll do some better cable management when the acrylic panel arrives. I don't think it's bright enough though, how could I fit some more leds?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


Looking good! How much did your clear panel run with shipping?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Back to creating the sticker/vinyl coverings of my mismatched video cards. I played around today with some ideas. One I am toying with. I am not sure about the OCN logo (with username/OCN) and I am not to sure about the 680s font but having a hard time finding one that works. Always open to constructive criticisms.


I quite like that,

Not a huge fan of the "flame font", I think if you used the Eforce GTX font for it instead or just something that isn't as flashy that'd look better.

For the OCN logo I'd personally would have the username next to the flame or underneath it. Not a huge fan of the font either.

That's my







anyway.

I think that when you get that cover it's going to be a very nice addition to your setup anyway.


----------



## Darylrese

Personally I would just cover them and leave them. They would look better plain and matching your build. The most I'd have is gtx 680. Lets face it your the only person who's going to see it when in use and you already know your own username lol I know it might look ok on here but for the effort I'm not sure it's worth it. Totally up to you though dude. I think lots of writing / graphics could make it a little 'geekish' rather than a professional look.

Of course that's only my view I'm sure whatever you choose will turn out great


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Personally I would just cover them and leave them. They would look better plain and matching your build. The most I'd have is gtx 680. Lets face it your the only person who's going to see it when in use and you already know your own username lol I know it might look ok on here but for the effort I'm not sure it's worth it. Totally up to you though dude. I think lots of writing / graphics could make it a little 'geekish' rather than a professional look.
> 
> Of course that's only my view I'm sure whatever you choose will turn out great


Yea actually Daryl has a very valid point.

I didn't really think about it before but you are going two be using two of these right? Well two with a lot of text is going to make it quite cluttered.

I did get an idea of something that could be pretty cool for your SLI setup


----------



## TheTingez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have the NXZT LED Strip too and its really good. Its sort of like a braided cable with LED's on
> 
> 
> 
> Side Panel on:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkles, Mine are on the outside too. You can just mount the fans on the inside and move the radiator position. Theres diagrams and all sorts if you look back through the thread, we discussed this in detail some time ago.


Yeah i like the braided look it has. I think i am gonna get a strip see how it goes. Thanks Darylesse ... By the way the side panel fan is looking a lot better painted black with the grill on.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Looking good! How much did your clear panel run with shipping?


It was 75$ for the panel (125$ if you want polished) and shipping to Belgium was 51$


----------



## Darylrese

Doh! I was fiddling around with my side panel, dropped it and the fan grill had chipped...respray it is then!

The grill makes a kind of droaning noise which is annoying, i still need to come up with a master plan!

Trying the Piranha again i can confirm its only about 1 - 2c behind the AP-15 so would be a great fan for those who want PWM Control and great performance!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Personally I would just cover them and leave them. They would look better plain and matching your build. The most I'd have is gtx 680. Lets face it your the only person who's going to see it when in use and you already know your own username lol I know it might look ok on here but for the effort I'm not sure it's worth it. Totally up to you though dude. I think lots of writing / graphics could make it a little 'geekish' rather than a professional look.
> 
> Of course that's only my view I'm sure whatever you choose will turn out great


Gonna back this up. Personally I think you wanna go for a clean look.


----------



## Gyrael

Since I eventually have to get a new PS, I was wondering if you peeps could give me some advice.

I plan on getting another 660 Ti for a two-way SLI config at some point. For that, a 750~W should suffice, yeah? But what I was wondering is, should I get something like an 850~W as to have some headroom for future-proofing? I'll never have more than a two-way SLI, at least not with our current paradigm. What do you all think?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Since I eventually have to get a new PS, I was wondering if you peeps could give me some advice.
> 
> I plan on getting another 660 Ti for a two-way SLI config at some point. For that, a 750~W should suffice, yeah? But what I was wondering is, should I get something like an 850~W as to have some headroom for future-proofing? I'll never have more than a two-way SLI, at least not with our current paradigm. What do you all think?


A decent 750w PSU will power two 660 ti's but I'd say go for a 850w if you want some additional headroom for overclocking or some other fun things. A popcorn machine maybe?


----------



## Darylrese

USB popcorn machine would be awesome. Or an old skool SlushPuppy machine with a USB connection! YUM!


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I have been dealt a great injustice (by myself). I was stupid enough to sell my graphite grey & black 600T - yeah, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not looking at getting another one again, though this time the Silver edition. I have few questions though:
> 
> 1.) Just to confirm, all the newer production models' front fan is mounted using screws and not that plastic fan bracket? This will allow me to install a 200mm by 30mm Cooler Master MegaFlow? The older plastic bracket only allowed 20 or 25mm fans. I am aware that I will need to move the HDD cages.
> 
> 2.) If I recall correctly, Corsair or somebody in the forum mentioned that Corsair would have switched to newer and better revised fan controller modules to allow a greater range of voltage control - which ultimately would result in a better range of fan control?
> 
> 3.) My 600T had front USB 3.0 support via a USB type A header connected through the back of the chassis, into the back of the motherboard. Did Corsair perhaps upgrade this to with the USB 3.0 headers that connects directly to the dedicated front USB 3.0 motherboard header connector?


Hey guys. Good news. I got a 600T again - thank goodness - though this time the Silver edition. Now need to look for a buyer for my Cooler Master (CM) HAF 912 that is less than a week old after I sold my original graphite grey 600T.

You may notice that I no longer have my H100 as I sold it too (after 3x swop-outs I still had a defective fan controller). I am thinking of getting a CM Seidon as most coolers from either Asetek or CoolIT have some or other issues, especially (in some case grinding) pump noises and fan controller issues. I experienced issues with 2x Antec Kuhler 920's as well (1x was a swop-out too). All in all I had 5x AIO CPU water coolers and every single one of them had issues (both Asetek and CoolIT units). I read that CM's was designed by them from the ground up instead of relying on other OEMs. In the meantime I put back my spare and trusty CM Hyper 212 until I get a Seidon.

You guys may have also noticed that I ditched the red colour scheme in favour of blue as I got tired of red and the difficulty of finding red accessories & peripherals. I still need to buy a blue CM MegaFlow 200mm and a few 120mm case fans in blue as well.

I also want to get a modular fully sleeved PSU kit from Corsair in either blue or black.

I know the pic quality isn't great and please keep in mind it is still work in progress to get everything the way I want it but this is what I have to share so far:


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> USB popcorn machine would be awesome. Or an old skool SlushPuppy machine with a USB connection! YUM!


Just make a water cooling setup using SlushPuppy as a coolant and then you just have a drain port for your nightly cravings.

WHY DIDN'T CORSAIR INCLUDE THIS FROM THE BEGINNING? Seems like a huge oversight to me


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> You may notice that I no longer have my H100 as I sold it too (after 3x swop-outs I still had a defective fan controller). I am thinking of getting a CM Seidon as most coolers from either Asetek or CoolIT have some or other issues, especially (in some case grinding) pump noises and fan controller issues. I experienced issues with 2x Antec Kuhler 920's as well (1x was a swop-out too). All in all I had 5x AIO CPU water coolers and every single one of them had issues (both Asetek and CoolIT units). I read that CM's was designed by them from the ground up instead of relying on other OEMs. In the meantime I put back my spare and trusty CM Hyper 212 until I get a Seidon.
> .


I would've suggested the H220 but it's not exactly the quietest AIO out there. Swiftech also designed theirs from the ground up but it's still very early and for now problems seem to have been worked out. I like mine though.







The big problem now is finding one while the supply is scarce.


----------



## Mergatroid

I was installing a scythe fan controller and a NZXT Hue, and just for a laugh I installed these "Casino" fans I had as case fans. Here is the result:






I'll do a better vid later with a better camera.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hope you guys dnt mind me asking a question here. I'm planning on switching to a 600t silver from my current case,I have a corsair H100i and I'm wondering what's the best way to mount the fans on it. Intake or exhaust ?..I will just be doing either push or pull depending on your answers.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea actually Daryl has a very valid point.
> 
> I didn't really think about it before but you are going two be using two of these right? Well two with a lot of text is going to make it quite cluttered.
> 
> I did get an idea of something that could be pretty cool for your SLI setup


Actually I do like the idea of breaking it up like that. Still playing around with some ideas and now you have given me a new idea! Cheers buddy!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I was installing a scythe fan controller and a NZXT Hue, and just for a laugh I installed these "Casino" fans I had as case fans. Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a better vid later with a better camera.


hahaha, Now that's what I call a flashy build. Now you just need to replace the remaining fans with these: 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hope you guys dnt mind me asking a question here. I'm planning on switching to a 600t silver from my current case,I have a corsair H100i and I'm wondering what's the best way to mount the fans on it. Intake or exhaust ?..I will just be doing either push or pull depending on your answers.


I'd personally go with pull/exhaust. This is mainly because I want to keep the airflow in the case to a maximum. However, if you are very keen on getting a positive pressure push/intake might be better for you.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Thanks for your reply just abit worried if i do intake that it would affect my cards,making them run hotter,do you think that would be the case..


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thanks for your reply just abit worried if i do intake that it would affect my cards,making them run hotter,do you think that would be the case..


It's possible, I'm guessing that you are going to be running the front 200mm as intake and then the rear 120 as exhaust.

In that case (pun slightly intended) there is a risk that the airflow exhausting into the case from the H100i will hinder the progress of the airflow that is moving inside the case.

The CPU temps would be slightly better but I believe that your overall temperatures will be slightly worse. We are talking maybe a few degrees at the most but it's still something to keep in mind.

using them as an exhaust gives the case more fluent airflow albeit more negative pressure which in turn could lead to more dust buildup etc. It's really just a pros vs cons scenario and one setup is not better than the other really. It's all about preference. 

Personally I would only go top intakes if I had a blower style graphics card.



I could be completely wrong but it just seems like a more natural air flow scenario in your rig.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Thanks again for all you help,i will have ago at top exhaust then intake to see what results i get...whats your setup with the h100i and what are your temps like for both cpu and g/card..


----------



## Darylrese

I have GPU's that dump hot air inside the case and i still found it was much better having my H100 fans as exhaust. Obviously there's a lot of hot air to remove from the case so one exhaust fan at the back just didn't cut it.

I have fitted my SP120 fan back on today with a grill, temps aren't too bad actually, it looks soooo nice and its really quiet apart from a low humming noise which i am trying to stop with washersas it could be vibrating on the case. My top GPU reaches around 70c with this fan which to be honest is a good temperature considering the noise difference and the fact i have two overclocked cards in SLI!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thanks again for all you help,i will have ago at top exhaust then intake to see what results i get...whats your setup with the h100i and what are your temps like for both cpu and g/card..


No worries, just glad to help!









I'm using my nf-f12's on my h100i in pull. my CPU idles (no programs open just at desktop) at around 27-28c while my gpu is at about 26-27, it varies a bit. At load my CPU goes to just above 50 degrees and the gpu is around 60.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have GPU's that dump hot air inside the case and i still found it was much better having my H100 fans as exhaust. Obviously there's a lot of hot air to remove from the case so one exhaust fan at the back just didn't cut it.
> 
> I have fitted my SP120 fan back on today with a grill, temps aren't too bad actually, it looks soooo nice and its really quiet apart from a low humming noise which i am trying to stop with washersas it could be vibrating on the case. My top GPU reaches around 70c with this fan which to be honest is a good temperature considering the noise difference and the fact i have two overclocked cards in SLI!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good, that blue ring on the fan works great, gives the outside of the case a bit more color which is nice!


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah it looks really nice but the humming noise is really annoying me! Rubber washers didn't help


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have GPU's that dump hot air inside the case and i still found it was much better having my H100 fans as exhaust. Obviously there's a lot of hot air to remove from the case so one exhaust fan at the back just didn't cut it.
> 
> I have fitted my SP120 fan back on today with a grill, temps aren't too bad actually, it looks soooo nice and its really quiet apart from a low humming noise which i am trying to stop with washersas it could be vibrating on the case. My top GPU reaches around 70c with this fan which to be honest is a good temperature considering the noise difference and the fact i have two overclocked cards in SLI!



I see you have an sp, have you tried an af series to see the difference in temps?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah it looks really nice but the humming noise is really annoying me! Rubber washers didn't help


Hmm, have you tried running it outside the case just to see if it's the engine noise or some kind of vibration?


----------



## Darylrese

I just tried it without the grill and its still humming so it must be the fan motor making the noise...doh!


----------



## ez12a

I can see the acrylic resonating with the vibration. Try a different/slower fan maybe. Seems like side panel fans are always the loudest because 1. it's facing towards you 2. it could resonate with the whole panel.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah i know its right next to your ear so is going to be annoying! The AP-15 is the quietest at faster speeds so was going to stick with that. Just took the blades off to spray blue to match my build but the little clip on the back went flying and i cant find it anywhere ARGHHHH Maybe i can use a cable tie or hair clip as a substitute when i fit it back on!


----------



## Krullmeister

hahaha, oh wow, you just can't catch a break when it comes to your beloved side panel fan can you?


----------



## Darylrese

So my AP-15 is back together and seems to work fine!

Here's the result...i still need to figure a way of stopping the droaning noise above 1200RPM with the guard fitted but apart from that its good









A word of warning for anyone wanting to paint their AP-15, the little clip on the back is a pain to get off and when it comes off it flies into the air never to be seen again! Luckily i had some tiny O rings which slotted over the shaft of the fan to hold it in place and seem to be doing the trick at the moment.


----------



## robbiq

Thats why I always take them apart inside a ziplock bag.


----------



## AussieAlex

aghh omg i cant wait till my 600t comes in today!!!!! Reading this makes me even more eager to get it!!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So my AP-15 is back together and seems to work fine!
> 
> Here's the result...i still need to figure a way of stopping the droaning noise above 1200RPM with the guard fitted but apart from that its good
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word of warning for anyone wanting to paint their AP-15, the little clip on the back is a pain to get off and when it comes off it flies into the air never to be seen again! Luckily i had some tiny O rings which slotted over the shaft of the fan to hold it in place and seem to be doing the trick at the moment.


Nice job!

I gotta give the crown to the SP for looks though. ****'s gorgeous.


----------



## Devious Dog

Did some work on my system on the weekend for those that are interested, made a new front for my 600T out of steel, such a shame I have to make a new one so my radiator is dropped down 3mm so my internal dust filter fits.. might just file the current holes so it works for now.



Changed my fans from 7V to 12V.. I kept on thinking that I left a window opened all the time.. really good air flow on these 200mm fans.


----------



## Branish

That looks great.


----------



## Gyrael

Wow, awesome job.

How come the bottom fan is "sideways"?


----------



## robbiq

Thats awesome work. Can't you just derivet the front and flip it upside down so you have less space on the bottom and more on top?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Wow, awesome job.
> 
> How come the bottom fan is "sideways"?


Just the way it is, as I have only one side on each side between the fans for the cables to come through. But I have used the hot air gun and changed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Thats awesome work. Can't you just derivet the front and flip it upside down so you have less space on the bottom and more on top?


Can't just flip, as this would mean the tubing would need to be redone and the radiator would be upside down and a nightmare to drain. Plus, it would be quicker to make another new front, it will cost less than $10 to do..


----------



## ez12a

i've lost the ap-15's lockring twice when i had to disassemble mine. Luckily i've found them each time.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Did some work on my system on the weekend for those that are interested, made a new front for my 600T out of steel, such a shame I have to make a new one so my radiator is dropped down 3mm so my internal dust filter fits.. might just file the current holes so it works for now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my fans from 7V to 12V.. I kept on thinking that I left a window opened all the time.. really good air flow on these 200mm fans.


Looking good mate! Can't wait to see that thing completed


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Did some work on my system on the weekend for those that are interested, made a new front for my 600T out of steel, such a shame I have to make a new one so my radiator is dropped down 3mm so my internal dust filter fits.. might just file the current holes so it works for now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my fans from 7V to 12V.. I kept on thinking that I left a window opened all the time.. really good air flow on these 200mm fans.


Nice! Yep since I changed my fans last week, it's chilly besides my pc







haha

* Do or don't => get myself the white sleeved modular kit from corsair next month?
*also => sell both HD7870 and get one GTX680 (EVGA) or wait till new cards come out?


----------



## de4ler

Msi gtx 680 lightnins sli . ;-)


----------



## Darylrese

he said a single card lol

Not sure how the 7870 Crossfire would compare to a single GTX 680 performance wise but i always recommend making the switch to NVidia.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> he said a single card lol
> 
> Not sure how the 7870 Crossfire would compare to a single GTX 680 performance wise but i always recommend making the switch to NVidia.


Indeed, but I just decided to wait. I've spent enough money for a while









Only thing I'm still gonna do is probably get that sleeve kit for my psu.

I'm evil, I just ordered the sleeved cables


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> he said a single card lol


u sad the same and now u have 2 GPUs

1 GPU inst enough today :/


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> u sad the same and now u have 2 GPUs
> 
> 1 GPU inst enough today :/


oh and by the way just to throw it in here







me is no he but a she









More is always better


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> u sad the same and now u have 2 GPUs
> 
> 1 GPU inst enough today :/


I have a shirt that says; _"one too many is never enough"_
I think that captures the mentality of this forum quite well


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> oh and by the way just to throw it in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me is no he but a she
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More is always better


WE need to be on our best bahaviour lads, there is a lady present!









I know i have two and i agree performance with two is much better, but she specificed wanting a single card to replace her crossfire setup.

Sensible to wait, the GTX 700 series shouldnt be too far away. I just hope the gain isn't that great over the 600 series otherwise i might regret getting my SLI early hehe


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> More is always better


Thats what she said


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> That was she said


Literally


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> WE need to be on our best bahaviour lads, there is a lady present!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know i have two and i agree performance with two is much better, but she specificed wanting a single card to replace her crossfire setup.
> 
> Sensible to wait, the GTX 700 series shouldnt be too far away. I just hope the gain isn't that great over the 600 series otherwise i might regret getting my SLI early hehe












Yup that would ofcourse suck, it's not that it's a small investment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Thats what she said


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Literally












I should have stayed away from this topic, it made me spent to much money








Before I know it I'll have custom watercooled rig


----------



## de4ler

Ok sparkles . U have now 2 7870 . The best thing wht u can do is is wait . Im gona skip this generation bevause this new 4 gen intel cpu isnt rly a big jump . I mean betwene sandi and ivy is rly big jump pci express 3 and ....... But now its like 15%+ preformance + its a new 1150 socket and i dont wanna spen 200 for MB and 350 for a new cpu only for +15% preformance
So if i was u i skip this intel 4gen cpu gtx 7xx and amd hd 8xxx and wait for the ddr4 ram generation . And then u have enough money to build a OP next gen PC because ddr4 rams gona speed up everything . .......... I hope


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Might be best to save money now.

I'll set up a saving account and call it: "Super Awesome Over the Top Build Super Saving Fund" right next to my "Super Awesome Bigass 55" LED TV fund" feel free to donate for this good cause









Anyone got an idea what I could use to cover up the white space under the 5,25 drive bays? Maybe a cool decal sticker?

I love me some Mass Effect but unfortunately it's black/white/red and my built is blue


----------



## de4ler

u mean the DVD drive bays ? if u dont use that then take it out from u case like this AWESOME dude did 

BTW i wanna use some noise damping material but i dont no how to start ....
i find this : King Mod Premium Dampening Kit - Corsair Graphite but i cant find any info about it .
any ideas ?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

No no, i use the dvd bays. I mean the space under in where the drive cages originally are. Now there just a white background from the backpanel and i would put a sticker on there or smt.

I have no idea on that man. I did see something like that on the webshop I use.

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

It's called magic fleece and it's a set for either a midi tower or big tower, guess you'll need to cut the pieces yourself.

Might get something like that to put on the floorplate.

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## Krullmeister

Either get some sound dampening materials or just get some vinyl and stick it on the inside of the door


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Side Panel on:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkles, Mine are on the outside too. You can just mount the fans on the inside and move the radiator position. Theres diagrams and all sorts if you look back through the thread, we discussed this in detail some time ago.


How big is the fan on the side panel? 120mm? Did you make the whole using a dremel or jigsaw? I am thinking of having one laser-cut for me. I know a guy who is very cheap to do it for me


----------



## CTV

Guys

I am sure this has been discussed here many a time, but looking through just under a 1000 thread pages could prove difficult to say the least. My original 600T didn't really have this issue but I seen a few guys complain about this. On my new Silver 600T, the side panel struggles a bit to close due to the corner catching the plastic body of the front chassis bezel/face. The pic is for illustration purposes.

SideB.jpg 65k .jpg file


Does anyone know what can be done about this?

Also, the spray job is a little shoddy on the front bezel and especially at the back bezel. It is rough to the touch and not smooth - almost the feeling you would get from overspray


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

My panel is also difficulttoo close, could be that some wires are in the way. Thats not the case with me. I guess some cases have this. Maybe you could return it?

So I searched a bit and quickly did this, didn't cut ot entirely










Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Guys
> 
> I am sure this has been discussed here many a time, but looking through just under a 1000 thread pages could prove difficult to say the least. My original 600T didn't really have this issue but I seen a few guys complain about this. On my new Silver 600T, the side panel struggles a bit to close due to the corner catching the plastic body of the front chassis bezel/face. The pic is for illustration purposes.
> 
> Does anyone know what can be done about this?
> 
> Also, the spray job is a little shoddy on the front bezel and especially at the back bezel. It is rough to the touch and not smooth - almost the feeling you would get from overspray


I have the silver 600T and I don't have the problem with the door but I do have the rough paint job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> My panel is also difficulttoo close, could be that some wires are in the way. Thats not the case with me. I guess some cases have this. Maybe you could return it?
> 
> So I searched a bit and quickly did this, didn't cut ot entirely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


Looking good, I'm also thinking about filling out that space with something. Your design definitively fits your build


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> My panel is also difficulttoo close, could be that some wires are in the way. Thats not the case with me. I guess some cases have this. Maybe you could return it?
> 
> So I searched a bit and quickly did this, didn't cut ot entirely


It is definitely not cables. I even recall seeing a video of a guy who installed an MNPCTECH full arylic panel in his white 600T also experiencing the same issue. He went as far as calling it a "factory problem". This was the case for both his regular 600T panel as well as the MNPCTECH panel. One can even see when inspecting closer, that the front bezel's lip is slightly protruding past the middle top bezel. I will post a pic a bit later today


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> How big is the fan on the side panel? 120mm? Did you make the whole using a dremel or jigsaw? I am thinking of having one laser-cut for me. I know a guy who is very cheap to do it for me


Yep its a 120mm hole mate. If i could do it again i probably would have gone for a 140mm hole as you can buy some more powerful fans for the same money.

We cut mine out with a jig then cut the hole using a CAD machine which is a computerized cutter. It cut a perfect circle in the plastic. Helps to shave about 8c off the load temps of my GPU's


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> It is definitely not cables. I even recall seeing a video of a guy who installed an MNPCTECH full arylic panel in his white 600T also experiencing the same issue. He went as far as calling it a "factory problem". This was the case for both his regular 600T panel as well as the MNPCTECH panel. One can even see when inspecting closer, that the front bezel's lip is slightly protruding past the middle top bezel. I will post a pic a bit later today


Here are some pics:

IMG_0479.JPG 203k .JPG file


IMG_0478.JPG 220k .JPG file


IMG_0480.JPG 217k .JPG file


----------



## robbiq

It's a problem with every 600t. Every case comes like that from corsair. I guess it is bad qc or something like that.


----------



## robbiq

It's a problem with every 600t. Every case comes like that from corsair. I guess it is bad qc or something like that.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I have a shirt that says; _"one too many is never enough"_
> I think that captures the mentality of this forum quite well


It's better to have something and not need it, than to not have something and need it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0479.JPG 203k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_0478.JPG 220k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_0480.JPG 217k .JPG file


Hey, do you not know how to upload pictures? Just click on the little picture icon in the top of the editor. The one beside the "film strip".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> It's a problem with every 600t. Every case comes like that from corsair. I guess it is bad qc or something like that.


That's B.S. I know two people with 600Ts, and I own one myself, and none of ours have that problem. I agree there may have been a qc problem with a batch of cases, and if I got a case with that problem I would take it back or contact Corsair, but it's not "a problem with every 600t".

I mean, how can you even say that? Have you seen every 600T? When I purchased my case there were zero flaws.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sensible to wait, the GTX 700 series shouldnt be too far away. I just hope the gain isn't that great over the 600 series otherwise i might regret getting my SLI early hehe


From tomshardware they are expecting the GTX700 to be released in 2014, so there is a bit of a wait still to go.. and I bet you it will be mid year.

I also agree the days of one single graphics card doing what you want.. MAX SETTING is almost gone, but don't rule out some of the dual GPU cards like the GTX690 which is just two GTX680 on one board, this is rather a sweet card and when ever that GTX700 comes out I will just buy a second GTX690 and have quad and wait for the GTX800 series, what I am trying to get at.. Dont wait for that magical graphics card to appear.. buy what is available now and enjoy your gaming time otherwise you will always be waiting.


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> It's better to have something and not need it, than to not have something and need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, do you not know how to upload pictures? Just click on the little picture icon in the top of the editor. The one beside the "film strip".
> That's B.S. I know two people with 600Ts, and I own one myself, and none of ours have that problem. I agree there may have been a qc problem with a batch of cases, and if I got a case with that problem I would take it back or contact Corsair, but it's not "a problem with every 600t".
> 
> I mean, how can you even say that? Have you seen every 600T? When I purchased my case there were zero flaws.


Yes I have see evey 600t in the world!!!! I have snuck into the home of every member of this club and had a peek at their 600t while they were sleeping!!! Buahahahahaha
Zero flaws is imposible. Even for corsair. My door closes just fine but if you look at where the plastic parts meet they don't line up exactly. It's hardly visible but its there. Check youre case out. Take a pic. Its so small a variation sometimes you probably missed it.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Woohoo my panel is on the way from Cyberdruid! Mesa happy


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Yes I have see evey 600t in the world!!!! I have snuck into the home of every member of this club and had a peek at their 600t while they were sleeping!!! Buahahahahaha
> Zero flaws is imposible. Even for corsair. My door closes just fine but if you look at where the plastic parts meet they don't line up exactly. It's hardly visible but its there. Check youre case out. Take a pic. Its so small a variation sometimes you probably missed it.


I thought I heard something the other night....







But yeah mine is slightly harder to push in on the right hand side compared to the left. I suppose it does stop vibration of the panel


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Woohoo my panel is on the way from Cyberdruid! Mesa happy


Lucky you! you better post some pictures when that thing arrives!


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Woohoo my panel is on the way from Cyberdruid! Mesa happy


Did you get it polished or without? I wanna see the difference in how it looks between the two once it is installed.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Did you get it polished or without? I wanna see the difference in how it looks between the two once it is installed.


Polished or as he describes it, optically clear. There's a youtube vid about that, not installed in the case though.


----------



## Darylrese

Looks sweet! I want one for mine but would need a cut out for a fan! Cant find anyone who is able to do one with the cut out for a reasonable price to the UK!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Polished or as he describes it, optically clear. There's a youtube vid about that, not installed in the case though.


If that guy can make one with a 140 fan mount on the side I'll be all over it!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> If that guy can make one with a 140 fan mount on the side I'll be all over it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Looks sweet! I want one for mine but would need a cut out for a fan! Cant find anyone who is able to do one with the cut out for a reasonable price to the UK!


I think he does fan mounts, not sure though. Thought I read something in the comments of his youtube channel about 15$ extra per hole he has to drill.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> From tomshardware they are expecting the GTX700 to be released in 2014, so there is a bit of a wait still to go.. and I bet you it will be mid year.
> 
> I also agree the days of one single graphics card doing what you want.. MAX SETTING is almost gone, but don't rule out some of the dual GPU cards like the GTX690 which is just two GTX680 on one board, this is rather a sweet card and when ever that GTX700 comes out I will just buy a second GTX690 and have quad and wait for the GTX800 series, what I am trying to get at.. Dont wait for that magical graphics card to appear.. buy what is available now and enjoy your gaming time otherwise you will always be waiting.


Totally agree. Waiting for a next generation doesn't make sense unless the release is imminent, but then you also have to consider price/performance, which in turn means waiting for reviews and benchmarks.

Just get what you need. Like DD said, SLIing to tide you over a generation is really viable and cost effective these days.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I think he does fan mounts, not sure though. Thought I read something in the comments of his youtube channel about 15$ extra per hole he has to drill.


Hmm i wonder what he means by that. Sure 15$ per fan hole isn't too bad but if he means 15$ per hole including screw holes it stacks up quite fast


----------



## Ballashoes

Made some upgrades! New CPU cooler, some lights and a drive bay adapter for my hd.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Hmm i wonder what he means by that. Sure 15$ per fan hole isn't too bad but if he means 15$ per hole including screw holes it stacks up quite fast


I got a quote from him for $30 for 2 fan holes which I believe covers screw holes. Those are easier to do than the 120mm or 140mm holes.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> From tomshardware they are expecting the GTX700 to be released in 2014, so there is a bit of a wait still to go.. and I bet you it will be mid year.
> 
> I also agree the days of one single graphics card doing what you want.. MAX SETTING is almost gone, but don't rule out some of the dual GPU cards like the GTX690 which is just two GTX680 on one board, this is rather a sweet card and when ever that GTX700 comes out I will just buy a second GTX690 and have quad and wait for the GTX800 series, what I am trying to get at.. Dont wait for that magical graphics card to appear.. buy what is available now and enjoy your gaming time otherwise you will always be waiting.


Have to disagree with that statement. Two years ago I installed my HD6970/6950(6970 flashed) in my PC. Sure, it works great and everything, but a year later a guy in this thread installed the newest high end nVidia card in his system, and on the Heaven benchmark his single card outperformed my two cards with the same settings.

Consider also that in many cases CFX won't even work, or will actually degrade performance. The constant hunt for drivers to make the cards perform better, and the occasions when the manufacturer (ATI in this case) releases drivers that are worse than the previous ones, or break a game you play a lot, or artificially adjust the drivers just to perform better in benchmarks.

I think if you get the newest high end card you're getting a great card. Maybe in a couple of years you may want to install a second one, but I think you would get the equivalent performance by just replacing it with the newest high end card again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Yes I have see evey 600t in the world!!!! I have snuck into the home of every member of this club and had a peek at their 600t while they were sleeping!!! Buahahahahaha
> Zero flaws is imposible. Even for corsair. My door closes just fine but if you look at where the plastic parts meet they don't line up exactly. It's hardly visible but its there. Check youre case out. Take a pic. Its so small a variation sometimes you probably missed it.


Lol. Well, what can I say? Everything fit in our cases (same with my roommate's 650D) even if the dimensions were not "perfect". I did purchase an optional windowed side panel, and in that particular panel one of the latches didn't work very well, but I just replaced it with a latch off of my original panel and now it works perfectly. That's the only complaint I had with mine. Nothing was misaligned enough to cause any issues, everything fit. Same with my buddies, no complaints at all. I'm sorry if some people got bad cases, but that's not the case (so to speak) with all of them. Perhaps something during manufacturing has been becoming misaligned more and more over the years this case has been on the market?

For sure, if I bought this case and I had a problem closing the side panel because of that particular issue, I would return it. If the next one had the same problem, I would take it back again and purchase a different case. I would never purchase a case for $169 (which is what it cost when I bought it) and keep it if it had a fault like that.

Here's a picture of mine:



As you can see, it's only about a millimeter or less off. It has no effect on how the panel fits. It certainly does not hit the panel like in the pictures provided by CTV. I have two panels for that side and they both fit the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Looks sweet! I want one for mine but would need a cut out for a fan! Cant find anyone who is able to do one with the cut out for a reasonable price to the UK!




I did that with a hole cutter attachment on a drill. It came out perfectly round, but I didn't polish it. I was surprised at how well it turned out. Sorry I don't have a better picture without the dust cover. That was for an old PC case upgraded to hold an H50. I still have it as a "guest computer":


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Have to disagree with that statement. Two years ago I installed my HD6970/6950(6970 flashed) in my PC. Sure, it works great and everything, but a year later a guy in this thread installed the newest high end nVidia card in his system, and on the Heaven benchmark his single card outperformed my two cards with the same settings.
> 
> Consider also that in many cases CFX won't even work, or will actually degrade performance. The constant hunt for drivers to make the cards perform better, and the occasions when the manufacturer (ATI in this case) releases drivers that are worse than the previous ones, or break a game you play a lot, or artificially adjust the drivers just to perform better in benchmarks.
> 
> I think if you get the newest high end card you're getting a great card. Maybe in a couple of years you may want to install a second one, but I think you would get the equivalent performance by just replacing it with the newest high end card again.


You have to consider cost too, though. These days a 680 costs, what, 400 at best? The top cards on release cost between 400-600, yeah? Assuming you get one of those around release for let's say 400, and then you got the equivalent from the next gen at 400 too, that's 800 bucks. I got my 660 Ti for 230. Down the line I could easily get it again for around that price or even less when the next gen comes out, having spent less than 500. And 2 660 Tis would certainly overpower a single 680, and probably match or come close to the next gen top card.

But yeah, I'm talking all nvidia here as I don't have any experience with AMD. As far as I know, there aren't really much problems with their cards in SLI, if at all, but that could just be a false impression.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> You have to consider cost too, though. These days a 680 costs, what, 400 at best? The top cards on release cost between 400-600, yeah? Assuming you get one of those around release for let's say 400, and then you got the equivalent from the next gen at 400 too, that's 800 bucks. I got my 660 Ti for 230. Down the line I could easily get it again for around that price or even less when the next gen comes out, having spent less than 500. And 2 660 Tis would certainly overpower a single 680, and probably match or come close to the next gen top card.
> 
> But yeah, I'm talking all nvidia here as I don't have any experience with AMD. As far as I know, there aren't really much problems with their cards in SLI, if at all, but that could just be a false impression.


If we're considering performance vs cost, then I would agree. New top-of-the-line cards are overly expensive.


----------



## manny1222

Am I on the wrong thread? I thought this was the 600T thread


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Have to disagree with that statement. Two years ago I installed my HD6970/6950(6970 flashed) in my PC. Sure, it works great and everything, but a year later a guy in this thread installed the newest high end nVidia card in his system, and on the Heaven benchmark his single card outperformed my two cards with the same settings.
> 
> Consider also that in many cases CFX won't even work, or will actually degrade performance. The constant hunt for drivers to make the cards perform better, and the occasions when the manufacturer (ATI in this case) releases drivers that are worse than the previous ones, or break a game you play a lot, or artificially adjust the drivers just to perform better in benchmarks.
> 
> I think if you get the newest high end card you're getting a great card. Maybe in a couple of years you may want to install a second one, but I think you would get the equivalent performance by just replacing it with the newest high end card again.


Mergatroid I would disagree strongly here, unless you have money to throw around and waste on your computer. The worst habbit to have is always wanting the best and fastest, and this is even more so true in the computing world as things change so quickly. You should only be replacing something when it no longer performs to your needs, just because a card is one model or three years old does not mean it is not as good as the latiest and greatiest.. if your current card copes with all your needs then the only thing you have gained by getting the newiest card is less money in your pocket.

Also you have to consider people that have invested in a full water cooling system, for me I have been waiting for a nice looking acrylic waterblock for my GTX690 and finally after 10mths of waiting I now have it, I would not drop my kit (pardon the pun) and buy the latiest kit if I have to wait around for a waterblock to be release. The Titian is the first GPU which I have seen that had a waterblock avalible on release date.

A fool and his money are soon parted, and people should not act the fool and try and keep up with the Jone's. I expect to get the next 3 yrs out of my current GPU, and maybe add a second when the price drops big time on them.. my i7 on the other hand had better last me 5yrs which it should.

Of course, this could all change if someone was to buy my old stuff for good money and an upgrade does not cost that much more.. but only if there was a benifit. For example, right now everything is focused on 1080p (which sucks), but if I can get a couple more years out of my kit and 4K really kicks in and GPU's start to handle this resoloution and monitors start having 4K res on a 27" 120+ Hz monitor..

If I had my choices of upgrading my graphics card with no seeable benifit to myself, or say taking two weeks off and go snowboarding.. the choice would not be hard... Snowboarding, and I will wait for the next big release and do the whole tech review thing again.


----------



## Friction

I thought this would be the best place to ask, considering this is where all the 600T owners are. I would like to know if anyone has an ASUS Maximus V Extreme with the Corsair H100i installed?


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Lol. Well, what can I say? Everything fit in our cases (same with my roommate's 650D) even if the dimensions were not "perfect". I did purchase an optional windowed side panel, and in that particular panel one of the latches didn't work very well, but I just replaced it with a latch off of my original panel and now it works perfectly. That's the only complaint I had with mine. Nothing was misaligned enough to cause any issues, everything fit. Same with my buddies, no complaints at all. I'm sorry if some people got bad cases, but that's not the case (so to speak) with all of them. Perhaps something during manufacturing has been becoming misaligned more and more over the years this case has been on the market?
> 
> For sure, if I bought this case and I had a problem closing the side panel because of that particular issue, I would return it. If the next one had the same problem, I would take it back again and purchase a different case. I would never purchase a case for $169 (which is what it cost when I bought it) and keep it if it had a fault like that.
> 
> Here's a picture of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it's only about a millimeter or less off. It has no effect on how the panel fits. It certainly does not hit the panel like in the pictures provided by CTV. I have two panels for that side and they both fit the same.


My original (one of the very first) 600T looks exactly like in your picture, also with a little lip, though my panel opened and closed properly.

Somewhere (not sure where I read it, think it was from MNPCTECH themselves), was said that the reason why some _newer_ owners of their full acrylic panels were having difficulty to open and close their acrylic panels (catching at the top like mine), it NOT due to MNPCTECH and that their panels are manufactured very accurately. It was said that Corsair changed a mold at some point in production time which made the existing minor but manageable imperfection (as illustrated in the picture) a bigger imperfection, resulting in a different (problematic) fit of panels


----------



## Darylrese

I have SLI and it's the first time I have ever owned an SLI setup. I have Zero problems with performance. All but 1 of my games hugely benefits from SLI, with most of the time getting around 90% FPS increase over a single card. Other games will get about a 40 - 60% performance increase such as F1 2012. I couldn't do without mine.

I was worried about spending another £320 on a second card after hearing problems with micro stuttering and poor scaling but I can say I haven't experienced any, just high FPS with everything maxed out, butter smooth with my 120hz monitor. Best investment in a long time.

My cards are a touch hotter than id like (still only reaches about 72c on a hot day, normally around 68c) and overclock is rubbish because my second card is useless at overclocking (only achieves 1189mhz before it crashes) but in SLI the cards are so powerful none of this matters too much


----------



## manny1222

I also have sli because I have a triple screen setup and one card wasn't cutting it. It's not like I have the money to throw around. Instead I figure with my current setup I'll be good for the next 3 to 5 years.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah good for a few years atleast but I will get the upgrade bug again way before that and end up upgrading to two newer cards probably next year haha will see what next year brings!

The only thing I wonder is what temps would be like with a reference cooler rather than two that dump air into the case but its no biggie as it doesn't go over 73c max on a warm day. One day I might watercool if I come into some money, who knows!


----------



## manny1222

I just got my side panel window back from a local machine shop and unfortunately they cracked it in 2 places. However both 120mm holes loik good. I'm going to use it like that. My PC is not a show rig and I'm not attending lan parties. If it bothers me I'll put a sticker over them. I don't have pictures yet but I will.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah good for a few years atleast but I will get the upgrade bug again way before that and end up upgrading to two newer cards probably next year haha will see what next year brings!
> 
> The only thing I wonder is what temps would be like with a reference cooler rather than two that dump air into the case but its no biggie as it doesn't go over 73c max on a warm day. One day I might watercool if I come into some money, who knows!


Both my cardsare reference blower style cooled and I'm glad I decided to go that route. Air flow can be better defined especially in sli, not having one card inhaling hot air from the other.


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> I just got my side panel window back from a local machine shop and unfortunately they cracked it in 2 places. However both 120mm holes loik good. I'm going to use it like that. My PC is not a show rig and I'm not attending lan parties. If it bothers me I'll put a sticker over them. I don't have pictures yet but I will.
> Both my cardsare reference blower style cooled and I'm glad I decided to go that route. Air flow can be better defined especially in sli, not having one card inhaling hot air from the other.


Hope to see the pics soon. Interested in this my self


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> I just got my side panel window back from a local machine shop and unfortunately they cracked it in 2 places. However both 120mm holes loik good. I'm going to use it like that. My PC is not a show rig and I'm not attending lan parties. If it bothers me I'll put a sticker over them. I don't have pictures yet but I will.
> Both my cardsare reference blower style cooled and I'm glad I decided to go that route. Air flow can be better defined especially in sli, not having one card inhaling hot air from the other.


BUMMER they cracked it. Can you see the cracks or are they covered by the black window surround? They broke the corner off mine too but you cant see it when fitted because of the black surround.

Whats the max temperature on your top card mate?


----------



## manny1222

It very visible right across the top. There's another one just below both holes. Sorry about the bad picture. It was taken in a hurry.
My top card during games tops out at 51C that I've seen. I haven't benched in a while but I want to say 61C is max

http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/manny2333/media/20130424_121341_zpsb9956a77.jpg.html


----------



## robbiq

The two holes came out great, it's a shame it cracked.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Mergatroid I would disagree strongly here, unless you have money to throw around and waste on your computer. The worst habbit to have is always wanting the best and fastest, and this is even more so true in the computing world as things change so quickly. You should only be replacing something when it no longer performs to your needs, just because a card is one model or three years old does not mean it is not as good as the latiest and greatiest.. if your current card copes with all your needs then the only thing you have gained by getting the newiest card is less money in your pocket.
> 
> Also you have to consider people that have invested in a full water cooling system, for me I have been waiting for a nice looking acrylic waterblock for my GTX690 and finally after 10mths of waiting I now have it, I would not drop my kit (pardon the pun) and buy the latiest kit if I have to wait around for a waterblock to be release. The Titian is the first GPU which I have seen that had a waterblock avalible on release date.
> 
> A fool and his money are soon parted, and people should not act the fool and try and keep up with the Jone's. I expect to get the next 3 yrs out of my current GPU, and maybe add a second when the price drops big time on them.. my i7 on the other hand had better last me 5yrs which it should.
> 
> Of course, this could all change if someone was to buy my old stuff for good money and an upgrade does not cost that much more.. but only if there was a benifit. For example, right now everything is focused on 1080p (which sucks), but if I can get a couple more years out of my kit and 4K really kicks in and GPU's start to handle this resoloution and monitors start having 4K res on a 27" 120+ Hz monitor..
> 
> If I had my choices of upgrading my graphics card with no seeable benifit to myself, or say taking two weeks off and go snowboarding.. the choice would not be hard... Snowboarding, and I will wait for the next big release and do the whole tech review thing again.


Sure, as I mentioned previously, if you're including cost that's fine. However, when you say this: "just because a card is one model or three years old does not mean it is not as good as the latiest and greatest", well not to step on anyone's toes or anything, but that's just not true. If your card is three years old, by definition it's not as good as the latest and greatest. Often times (after three years) by double the performance.

I'm not saying a gpu from two years ago (or even three years) is not a good gpu, but the fact is the newest high end card is going to way outperform it. Just look through ocn and see how many people are purchasing high end cards. I did it myself a couple of years ago. I'm not unhappy with my decision, but the original comments were saying that single cards could no longer perform with settings on games cranked and that a two card solution is now the only way to go. All I'm saying is that statement isn't true. When I can have two high end cards be outperformed by a wide margin by a single card one year later, well that pretty much proves the case right there.

In fact, I just found the post I was referring to. It was from March 2012:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/5570#post_16834155

There you have one single card outperforming my two HD6970 cards in cfx. Not just outperforming them, but creaming them. That's 130 fps vs 61 fps from my two cards. That may be an expensive card, but my two cards cost even more about a year earlier. I paid about $379 cdn for the HD6970 and about $329 for the HD 6950. That's about $700, which is more than most high end cards.

We are on an enthusiast site, right? That means a lot of high end hardware, and the people purchasing it don't consider it wasting money on their computer. Look at the thread we're in right now. How many people out there would consider a Graphite 600T a waste of money? Yet everyone in the thread owns one, and none of us consider it a waste of money.

You may consider upgrading every year a bad habit and a "waste of money" but the fact is that most people who do that sell off their old hardware to finance the new hardware, and if they keep the ball rolling year after year they are never spending too much because of the cost being off set by the sale of their old hardware.

Now, having said all that, I only upgrade every three or four years myself. And, I'm perfectly happy with two cfx HD6970 cards, but that doesn't alter the fact that the newest cards will way outperform my two cards and that was my point to begin with. I mean, reread your last post. You just called half the enthusiasts on this site fools because they like to upgrade their computers often (" a fool and his money are soon parted"), something that has nothing to do with the point I was making in the first place. All I said is that the newest high end gpus can run games with the settings cranked, and you don't need dual cards to achieve that. I have no idea what that comment has to do with how often people upgrade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Am I on the wrong thread? I thought this was the 600T thread


Are you referring to me showing a member how he could cut a fan hole in a 600T plexy side panel by showing him that I was able to cut one in the plexy front case cover of a different case? If so, nya nya nya (big raspberry to you).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> My original (one of the very first) 600T looks exactly like in your picture, also with a little lip, though my panel opened and closed properly.
> 
> Somewhere (not sure where I read it, think it was from MNPCTECH themselves), was said that the reason why some _newer_ owners of their full acrylic panels were having difficulty to open and close their acrylic panels (catching at the top like mine), it NOT due to MNPCTECH and that their panels are manufactured very accurately. It was said that Corsair changed a mold at some point in production time which made the existing minor but manageable imperfection (as illustrated in the picture) a bigger imperfection, resulting in a different (problematic) fit of panels


OK, that makes sense. That shows that not all 600Ts have that problem. I'm glad I didn't have the issue on my first gen 600T or I would have taken it back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have SLI and it's the first time I have ever owned an SLI setup. I have Zero problems with performance. All but 1 of my games hugely benefits from SLI, with most of the time getting around 90% FPS increase over a single card. Other games will get about a 40 - 60% performance increase such as F1 2012. I couldn't do without mine.
> 
> I was worried about spending another £320 on a second card after hearing problems with micro stuttering and poor scaling but I can say I haven't experienced any, just high FPS with everything maxed out, butter smooth with my 120hz monitor. Best investment in a long time.
> 
> My cards are a touch hotter than id like (still only reaches about 72c on a hot day, normally around 68c) and overclock is rubbish because my second card is useless at overclocking (only achieves 1189mhz before it crashes) but in SLI the cards are so powerful none of this matters too much


That's awesome. I think you bought the perfect cards and made a great purchase. When I purchased mine, nvidia cards were not scaling well and I was reading a lot of articles on how well the AMD cards scaled (at the time). I also came across various articles on how you can flash the bios in an HD6950 card to make it run with the same settings and shaders as an HD6970. So, I ordered two HD6950 cards and when they came in I was disappointed to find only one was a reference card. I sent the other one back and spent a week trying to find some place that still had stock on the reference cards, but I could only find a few brand names I had never heard of before. So, I ended up getting an HD6970 to CFX with my flashed HD6950. It performs well, and something pretty cool is I was able to compare the two cards and see that, indeed, the flashed HD6950 exactly matches the 6970 in performance even down to the temperature it runs while under load.

Now it seems that nvidia has upped their game and are scaling very well. Indeed, if I was to purchase new cards now I would definitely go with nvidia. I think that even just counting the stress removed from your cpu by having the physics engine in geforce cards makes them worth the purchase. One thing that bothers me though is that I have been hearing rumors that nvidia is pulling little dirty tricks to prevent some 120Hz monitors (such as the Samsung monitor I have now) from working with their 3D. I hope it's not true because something like that could sway a customer's opinion. I know I'm not going to replace my 120Hz monitor just so I can purchase an nvidia card. I'll have to look into it more closely next time I upgrade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> It very visible right across the top. There's another one just below both holes. Sorry about the bad picture. It was taken in a hurry.
> My top card during games tops out at 51C that I've seen. I haven't benched in a while but I want to say 61C is max
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/manny2333/media/20130424_121341_zpsb9956a77.jpg.html


Really sorry to see that. I suppose it's hard to work on such thin plexy. Did they tell you it was at your own risk? Maybe someone who has replaced their side panel or is using the mesh could sell or give you their plexy panel for a retry? This would be the right place to ask.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> I thought this would be the best place to ask, considering this is where all the 600T owners are. I would like to know if anyone has an ASUS Maximus V Extreme with the Corsair H100i installed?


I don't have a Maximus V Extreme but I have the Formula version with the H100i which, if you're looking to see if something fits, are the same board in terms of dimensions I believe. I'd be happy to try and answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Now it seems that nvidia has upped their game and are scaling very well. Indeed, if I was to purchase new cards now I would definitely go with nvidia. I think that even just counting the stress removed from your cpu by having the physics engine in geforce cards makes them worth the purchase. One thing that bothers me though is that I have been hearing rumors that nvidia is pulling little dirty tricks to prevent some 120Hz monitors (such as the Samsung monitor I have now) from working with their 3D. I hope it's not true because something like that could sway a customer's opinion. I know I'm not going to replace my 120Hz monitor just so I can purchase an nvidia card. I'll have to look into it more closely next time I upgrade.
> Really sorry to see that. I suppose it's hard to work on such thin plexy. Did they tell you it was at your own risk? Maybe someone who has replaced their side panel or is using the mesh could sell or give you their plexy panel for a retry? This would be the right place to ask.


Not heard of that but my BenQ 2420T has the LightBoost Nvidia sticker on it so I can't see them removing that! I haven't got a pair of glasses to try 3d yet, will have to pick up a set someday.

SLI scaling is great with GTX 670. I'm chuffed with mine. Of course I always want more power, I want 120fps ALL the time but I dont think i'll get performance like that would having quad TITANS haha

I'm still not totally satisfied with my side panel fan, the droaning noise above 1400RPM is really annoying. I STILL need to come up with a master plan! Wish I had a 140mm cut out, would be better options available then


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Now it seems that nvidia has upped their game and are scaling very well. Indeed, if I was to purchase new cards now I would definitely go with nvidia. I think that even just counting the stress removed from your cpu by having the physics engine in geforce cards makes them worth the purchase. One thing that bothers me though is that I have been hearing rumors that nvidia is pulling little dirty tricks to prevent some 120Hz monitors (such as the Samsung monitor I have now) from working with their 3D. I hope it's not true because something like that could sway a customer's opinion. I know I'm not going to replace my 120Hz monitor just so I can purchase an nvidia card. I'll have to look into it more closely next time I upgrade..


In all fairness, AMD does that too...

http://sites.amd.com/us/recommended/Pages/hd3d-panels.aspx


----------



## ahnafakeef

I hope these are enough as proof of ownership. I'd like to be added to the list. Thanks!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Not heard of that but my BenQ 2420T has the LightBoost Nvidia sticker on it so I can't see them removing that! I haven't got a pair of glasses to try 3d yet, will have to pick up a set someday.
> 
> SLI scaling is great with GTX 670. I'm chuffed with mine. Of course I always want more power, I want 120fps ALL the time but I dont think i'll get performance like that would having quad TITANS haha
> 
> I'm still not totally satisfied with my side panel fan, the droaning noise above 1400RPM is really annoying. I STILL need to come up with a master plan! Wish I had a 140mm cut out, would be better options available then


I also have a BenQ XL 2420T, not bad for a type TN panel but still a far cry from a IPS but when you do want to play a 3D game the light boost really helps as it increases the brightness when 3D is activated.. saying that I have my monitor cranked right down.. good god these BenQ XL 2420T are so bright you need to put your 3D glasses on ..







only joking.

I'm only running a single GTX690 and most of the time I do get 120fps in optimised games like COD Black Ops ,2 but when bench marking I normally sit aroung the 90fps .. so I would need another GTX 690 to get to where I would like to.. but until they release a 120hz 27" IPS monitor .. and not one of those 1080p peices of $H!Z with poor dpi, but a 2560x1600 I will stick with my 24"... but really the stats say only 1 out of 10 people can see 3D, and when playing 3D in FPS it looks great but its a pain to pin point a pixle due to 3D .. these days the 3D never gets used .. but I still love the 120hz .. could not go back


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I also have a BenQ XL 2420T, not bad for a type TN panel but still a far cry from a IPS but when you do want to play a 3D game the light boost really helps as it increases the brightness when 3D is activated.. saying that I have my monitor cranked right down.. good god these BenQ XL 2420T are so bright you need to put your 3D glasses on ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only joking.
> 
> I'm only running a single GTX690 and most of the time I do get 120fps in optimised games like COD Black Ops ,2 but when bench marking I normally sit aroung the 90fps .. so I would need another GTX 690 to get to where I would like to.. but until they release a 120hz 27" IPS monitor .. and not one of those 1080p peices of $H!Z with poor dpi, but a 2560x1600 I will stick with my 24"... but really the stats say only 1 out of 10 people can see 3D, and when playing 3D in FPS it looks great but its a pain to pin point a pixle due to 3D .. these days the 3D never gets used .. but I still love the 120hz .. could not go back


I have both a XL2420t and a Korean 27" IPS. I could not play FPS style games on the Korean monitor now that I have used 120hz, the 120hz is definitely a big change. But if I am playing something like Guild Wars2 or Hitman or some other single player game, I tend to like the colors and screen size of the Korean IPS. So it seems I am swapping back and forth between monitors....


----------



## Maiky

I'd like to be added as well









http://s1071.photobucket.com/user/madvoltz_420/media/photo2_zps7b92f0f6.jpg.html

http://s683.photobucket.com/user/OvrClkr/media/DSC03672.jpg.html


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Not heard of that but my BenQ 2420T has the LightBoost Nvidia sticker on it so I can't see them removing that! I haven't got a pair of glasses to try 3d yet, will have to pick up a set someday.
> 
> SLI scaling is great with GTX 670. I'm chuffed with mine. Of course I always want more power, I want 120fps ALL the time but I dont think i'll get performance like that would having quad TITANS haha
> 
> I'm still not totally satisfied with my side panel fan, the droaning noise above 1400RPM is really annoying. I STILL need to come up with a master plan! Wish I had a 140mm cut out, would be better options available then


That would drive me crazy too. You couldn't just pick up a Corsair quiet case fan? Can you get hold of a Yate Loon fan? They are supposed to be quiet fans.

These are pretty nice:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX27659

And they're only six bucks. Plus they're PWM so you could plug it into your main board. In fact, if you were willing to do a little mod, you could take the PWM control signal from your video card and feed it into one of these fans and your video card would actually control your side panel fan. That would be pretty sweet.

Any monitor with an nvidia sticker on it should continue working fine with nvidia 3D. The Samsung monitor I have does not have the sticker. Some people said it was working and then stopped working when they updated the driver on their video cards. I actually bought my monitor for the 120Hz, and I hardly ever use the 3D, but maybe once a month I'll pull out the glasses and play a game in 3D for a few hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> In all fairness, AMD does that too...
> 
> http://sites.amd.com/us/recommended/Pages/hd3d-panels.aspx


Those are just recommended displays. Not all 120Hz monitors will work in 3D, just like not all 120Hz TVs are 3D TVs. AMD doesn't have monitor manufacturers place AMD or Radeon stickers on their monitors, or sell AMD 3D compatible monitors with glasses in a kit like nvidia does. With AMD you purchase a compatible 120Hz monitor and it works (many 120Hz monitors will work but not all) while with nvidia (from what I have seen) there are lots of monitors that won't work with their 3D system. I read a comment in the thread for my monitor that said nvidia had made a driver update to their card that prevented this monitor (Samsung S27A950D) from working with their 3D but that there was some hack available to get around it. It almost sounds like nvidia licenses their system to monitor manufacturers and doesn't want any manufacturers that don't pay them to have monitors that will work using nvidia 3D.

As I said, it's only a rumor and I will have to look into it further before my next video card purchase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> I'd like to be added as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1071.photobucket.com/user/madvoltz_420/media/photo2_zps7b92f0f6.jpg.html
> 
> http://s683.photobucket.com/user/OvrClkr/media/DSC03672.jpg.html


I like your fan controller. Is that a Scythe? Nice clean build.


----------



## Jinholic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> I'd like to be added as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1071.photobucket.com/user/madvoltz_420/media/photo2_zps7b92f0f6.jpg.html
> 
> http://s683.photobucket.com/user/OvrClkr/media/DSC03672.jpg.html






Nice build, is that the Cooler Master Megaflow up front?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these are enough as proof of ownership. I'd like to be added to the list. Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> I'd like to be added as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1071.photobucket.com/user/madvoltz_420/media/photo2_zps7b92f0f6.jpg.html
> 
> http://s683.photobucket.com/user/OvrClkr/media/DSC03672.jpg.html


Wow 2 build's in a row with an air cooler







, it's funny but have you all noticed that most of the 600t build's have the all-in-one watercooler as cpu cooler?

Nice builds


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Wow 2 build's in a row with an air cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's funny but have you all noticed that most of the 600t build's have the all-in-one watercooler as cpu cooler?
> 
> Nice builds


And with good reason too. The thermals of this case is hardly any good. My GPU temps skyrocket to 80c within a minute of running a benchmark. Even with the case wide open, the GPU throttles down to stock clocks from overclocked clocks just because its hitting the wall of 80c. Or is it because of my high ambient temps?

Anyways, since this is the 600T club, how can I improve thermals of my system so that I dont have to open the case up every time I overclock my GPU?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> And with good reason too. The thermals of this case is hardly any good. My GPU temps skyrocket to 80c within a minute of running a benchmark. Even with the case wide open, the GPU throttles down to stock clocks from overclocked clocks just because its hitting the wall of 80c. Or is it because of my high ambient temps?
> 
> Anyways, since this is the 600T club, how can I improve thermals of my system so that I dont have to open the case up every time I overclock my GPU?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Well the thing that I would suggest to begin with is to remove the drive bay cage. If there's no drive in it complete remove it + the block that it stands on. If you have a hdd just move is to the left (the cage) or bay a 5,25" adapter and put it in one of those bays.

Might I also suggest getting another 200mm fan, I just replaced mine with a Bitfenix Spectro Pro and it moves way more air.
You could also use the meshpanel and install more fans on there.

This is as far as my knowledge goes, maybe someone else can help further. And congrats on the case.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> And with good reason too. The thermals of this case is hardly any good. My GPU temps skyrocket to 80c within a minute of running a benchmark. Even with the case wide open, the GPU throttles down to stock clocks from overclocked clocks just because its hitting the wall of 80c. Or is it because of my high ambient temps?
> 
> Anyways, since this is the 600T club, how can I improve thermals of my system so that I dont have to open the case up every time I overclock my GPU?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


First thing first... Replace those stock fans! That will increase your airflow by quite a bit and also lower your noiselevels. As Sparkles said, removing the harddrive cages if you don't use them is a good idea. If you only use one, move it closer to the PSU to maximize the airflow coming in from the front. Tidy up the cables a bit and you should be good to go. If you want additional airflow you can ghetto mount a fan between the hdd cage and the 5,25". It might help you with a degree or two.


----------



## manny1222

I moved my hard drives to the 5.25 drive bay, removed the hdd drive bays and base they sit on. I love the open feel.


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> 
> Nice build, is that the Cooler Master Megaflow up front?


Yep 8)


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Wow 2 build's in a row with an air cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's funny but have you all noticed that most of the 600t build's have the all-in-one watercooler as cpu cooler?
> 
> Nice builds


Had an H80 that was flawless till the pump started acting up, went back to air-cooling. No more worries


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Well the thing that I would suggest to begin with is to remove the drive bay cage. If there's no drive in it complete remove it + the block that it stands on. If you have a hdd just move is to the left (the cage) or bay a 5,25" adapter and put it in one of those bays.
> 
> Might I also suggest getting another 200mm fan, I just replaced mine with a Bitfenix Spectro Pro and it moves way more air.
> You could also use the meshpanel and install more fans on there.
> 
> This is as far as my knowledge goes, maybe someone else can help further. And congrats on the case.


Sorry that was a photo of when I was putting everything together. The HDD bay on the bottom now has three drives but the ODD bay on top is empty. Tried removing it but it seemed like its not removable. Is it possible to remove it?
Also, I tried putting the HDDs in the ODD bay, but I couldnt find a way to do so. They just wont fit.
I dont want to use the mesh panel. It would ruin the amazing view of the Titan that I have.








I dont have too many brands available locally. I'll have to see if I can find better 200mm fans.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> First thing first... Replace those stock fans! That will increase your airflow by quite a bit and also lower your noiselevels. As Sparkles said, removing the harddrive cages if you don't use them is a good idea. If you only use one, move it closer to the PSU to maximize the airflow coming in from the front. Tidy up the cables a bit and you should be good to go. If you want additional airflow you can ghetto mount a fan between the hdd cage and the 5,25". It might help you with *a degree or two*.


Thats the thing. I need it to drop by 10 degrees. I cant overclock my Titan at all due to thermal limits. It can do 1202/1877 in Valley 1.0 when below 80c. But I had to max the GPU fan out at 85 and open up the cases from both sides to get temps below 80c, and even then it doesnt stay below that limit for two back to back benchmark runs. Such a waste of potential GPU power!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> I moved my hard drives to the 5.25 drive bay, removed the hdd drive bays and base they sit on. I love the open feel.


Trust me, I do too! here's a sample of what I wanted mine to look like. (found it here on OCN)


But I'm nowhere near getting mine to look that good! I'll post a current picture of my case in a few hours and maybe you guys can suggest accordingly.

Thanks a lot to everyone!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Sorry that was a photo of when I was putting everything together. The HDD bay on the bottom now has three drives but the ODD bay on top is empty. Tried removing it but it seemed like its not removable. Is it possible to remove it?
> Also, I tried putting the HDDs in the ODD bay, but I couldnt find a way to do so. They just wont fit.
> I dont want to use the mesh panel. It would ruin the amazing view of the Titan that I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have too many brands available locally. I'll have to see if I can find better 200mm fans.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I've seen a build a couple of pages back where it was removed, so I guess it's possible. You will have to buy 3,5" to 5,25" adapters. I ordered these but haven't received them yet.

Lol yes I wouldn't want to close that up either









Most people here suggest the Bitfenix one or MegaFlow from Coolermaster (LED fans)


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Sorry that was a photo of when I was putting everything together. The HDD bay on the bottom now has three drives but the ODD bay on top is empty. Tried removing it but it seemed like its not removable. Is it possible to remove it?
> Also, I tried putting the HDDs in the ODD bay, but I couldnt find a way to do so. They just wont fit.
> I dont want to use the mesh panel. It would ruin the amazing view of the Titan that I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have too many brands available locally. I'll have to see if I can find better 200mm fans.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


In regards to the 5.25 ODD bay, you'll have to de-rivet it to get the cage out as its been riveted in along the sides.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Most people here suggest the Bitfenix one or MegaFlow from Coolermaster (LED fans)


I use the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm and its a beauty. Pushes a good amount of air and not as noisy as the stock corsair ones at 12v


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I've seen a build a couple of pages back where it was removed, so I guess it's possible. You will have to buy 3,5" to 5,25" adapters. I ordered these but haven't received them yet.
> 
> Lol yes I wouldn't want to close that up either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people here suggest the Bitfenix one or MegaFlow from Coolermaster (LED fans)


If the 5.25" bays are available here, I'm definitely getting three for my HDDs.
Bitfenix isnt available here. I'll have to check for the CM Megaflows.
Thanks for the suggestions!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> In regards to the 5.25 ODD bay, you'll have to de-rivet it to get the cage out as its been riveted in along the sides.
> I use the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm and its a beauty. Pushes a good amount of air and not as noisy as the stock corsair ones at 12v


You mean I have to cut it out with something? No thanks! I dont want to ruin the paint job of the case. Its easier to just get 5.25" bays for the HDDs and put them in the ODD bay and remove the HDD bay altogether.

Everyone's suggesting the Bitfenix fans, but they're not available here. I'll look up my options and consult with you guys as to which one I should buy.

Thanks!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thats the thing. I need it to drop by 10 degrees. I cant overclock my Titan at all due to thermal limits. It can do 1202/1877 in Valley 1.0 when below 80c. But I had to max the GPU fan out at 85 and open up the cases from both sides to get temps below 80c, and even then it doesnt stay below that limit for two back to back benchmark runs. Such a waste of potential GPU power!


Ahh, yea I understand, well what I meant is that the extra fan between the HDD cage and the ODD could give you a degree or two on it's own. You will most likely see more than that with some better fans installed. 10 Degrees could be difficult but not impossible.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm bored so I'm just looking at your pic again. If you want your build to look like the one posted you will need to order extension cables for the gpu (8pins) and the 24pin motherboard connection. You could also replace the exhaust fan with an AF120 from corsair.

Oh I see you have the Dominator Platinum ram, I want that but just for the looks







How is the led light on those?

I'm eagerly waiting your update pic


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Ahh, yea I understand, well what I meant is that the extra fan between the HDD cage and the ODD could give you a degree or two on it's own. You will most likely see more than that with some better fans installed. 10 Degrees could be difficult but not impossible.


Got it! What configuration of fans will allow a drop of 10 degrees, can you give me some pointers?
From my experience, it actually does seem impossible. I had to open up the case from both sides, max the GPU fan, and max both my ceiling fans to get a drop of 10c. I doubt that a drop of 10c is possible without watercooling and/or air-conditioning in my room.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm bored so I'm just looking at your pic again. If you want your build to look like the one posted you will need to order extension cables for the gpu (8pins) and the 24pin motherboard connection. You could also replace the exhaust fan with an AF120 from corsair.
> 
> Oh I see you have the Dominator Platinum ram, I want that but just for the looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the led light on those?
> 
> I'm eagerly waiting your update pic




This is the best I could do at a short notice. Hope it helps!









I cant get sleeves in my country. They're not available here.
I'm surprised at myself. Why didnt I notice that I could use an AF120? I'll make sure to get one when I get all the other fans.
The Platinums really are exquisite. Too bad the LEDs on them dont show too much because of the huge LEDs of the 200mm fan above it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Got it! What configuration of fans will allow a drop of 10 degrees, can you give me some pointers?
> From my experience, it actually does seem impossible. I had to open up the case from both sides, max the GPU fan, and max both my ceiling fans to get a drop of 10c. I doubt that a drop of 10c is possible without watercooling and/or air-conditioning in my room.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Well you would have to have some high performance fans in order to drop it down 10 degrees. And that will be *LOUD*.

The setup I could imagine dropping it down 10 degrees just with fans is a 200mm Bitfenic Spectre pro, any high performance 140 fan between hdd cage and the ODD cage, Three high performance exhaust fans. MAAAYBE that could drop it down 10 degrees, but it's going to be tough.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/331629-28-cooling-roundup-2012

I'd say look into something like the Cooljag Everflow, they seem to perform great (I do hope that you aren't afraid of noise







) Deltas are also a great choice if performance > noise is important.

But truth be told , where you will notice the most difference is by adding a side intake fan. If you don't want the mesh you can do as Darylreese and some other people here have done and modded their windows to add a fan mount on it.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Lol this is the first time I can help someone on their build









This is something you can do right now to just improve things at the moment (doesn't take that long)

Unscrew the hdd bay and move it over to the left next to the psu, put the drives in there backwards so the sata connections are in the back, there is space to connect the wires.

Route the 8pins from your gpu through the back of the case, that should make it look tidier.

Take a look at my latest pic, you can see how I routed my gpu cables and see that the drives are mounted different in the hdd cage



You could try to sleeve your cables yourself but I have no idea how to do this.

I just love the look of that ram but I just spend to much on my build that I can't justify spending another 250€ just because I like the look of that ram more. (Don't be surprised guys if I magically have the ram soon







)

Oh and thanks for the reps









Where are you from?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well you would have to have some high performance fans in order to drop it down 10 degrees. And that will be *LOUD*.
> 
> The setup I could imagine dropping it down 10 degrees just with fans is a 200mm Bitfenic Spectre pro, any high performance 140 fan between hdd cage and the ODD cage, Three high performance exhaust fans. MAAAYBE that could drop it down 10 degrees, but it's going to be tough.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/331629-28-cooling-roundup-2012
> 
> I'd say look into something like the Cooljag Everflow, they seem to perform great (I do hope that you aren't afraid of noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Deltas are also a great choice if performance > noise is important.
> 
> But truth be told , where you will notice the most difference is by adding a side intake fan. If you don't want the mesh you can do as Darylreese and some other people here have done and modded their windows to add a fan mount on it.


even if I were to sacrifice the view for better cooling, the mesh panel with an intake fan would take dust inside with the airflow. Looks like I cant win either ways.








I just got this system on this 21st, and I'm loving the acoustics of my system. At idle, its like its turned off. At least thats what it seems like compared to my last system. So, I'm actually pretty happy!







It'd be a shame if I had to let it go.


----------



## Krullmeister

Double post






















#yoloswag


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> even if I were to sacrifice the view for better cooling, the mesh panel with an intake fan would take dust inside with the airflow. Looks like I cant win either ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this system on this 21st, and I'm loving the acoustics of my system. At idle, its like its turned off. At least thats what it seems like compared to my last system. So, I'm actually pretty happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be a shame if I had to let it go.


Yea I know, It's a tough decision to say the least. You could get dustfilters but still... I don't think you can do much more with the case to drop it down 10 degrees and still keep it at the noise levels that you have now.

Reference design (allthough the Titan is better than most) is never going to be easy to get great temps with unfortunately. /:


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Lol this is the first time I can help someone on their build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is something you can do right now to just improve things at the moment (doesn't take that long)
> 
> Unscrew the hdd bay and move it over to the left next to the psu, put the drives in there backwards so the sata connections are in the back, there is space to connect the wires.
> 
> Route the 8pins from your gpu through the back of the case, that should make it look tidier.
> 
> Take a look at my latest pic, you can see how I routed my gpu cables and see that the drives are mounted different in the hdd cage
> 
> 
> 
> You could try to sleeve your cables yourself but I have no idea how to do this.
> 
> I just love the look of that ram but I just spend to much on my build that I can't justify spending another 250€ just because I like the look of that ram more. (Don't be surprised guys if I magically have the ram soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Oh and thanks for the reps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you from?


Wow! Thats a clean looking case!








My cables really are messed up. But its a lot of work to rearrange it (yes, I'm that lazy







).
What did you attach the HDD bay to?
About the reps, its the least I can do for you.
I'm from Dhaka, Bangladesh. (cant find where I can change my location).

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea I know, It's a tough decision to say the least. You could get dustfilters but still... I don't think you can do much more with the case to drop it down 10 degrees and still keep it at the noise levels that you have now.
> 
> Reference design (allthough the Titan is better than most) is never going to be easy to get great temps with unfortunately. /:


About the dust filters, Corsair was nice enough to provide me with dust filters for the front but not for the top mesh panel. I cant figure out why.








I'm thinking its my case's cooling and ambient temps. People are running near about 1200MHz clocks on air. It shouldnt be that tough.

Thanks !


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Wow! Thats a clean looking case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cables really are messed up. But its a lot of work to rearrange it (yes, I'm that lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> What did you attach the HDD bay to?
> About the reps, its the least I can do for you.
> I'm from Dhaka, Bangladesh. (cant find where I can change my location).
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Thanks, I hope it will look even cleaner when I get my new stuff.
There are connections in the case so that you can put the case there and tighten it down.

Owh that sucks that you can't find lots of stuff. Over here in Belgium there's little you can't find although sometimes the price is ridiculous compared to the US.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thanks, I hope it will look even cleaner when I get my new stuff.
> There are connections in the case so that you can put the case there and tighten it down.
> 
> Owh that sucks that you can't find lots of stuff. Over here in Belgium there's little you can't find although sometimes the price is ridiculous compared to the US.


Okay I'll try moving the HDD cage around a bit.
Yeah, it does suck. We just have to make do with the stuff that are available.

Anyways, thanks a lot!


----------



## RocketAbyss

I'm back! And this time with some updates to my rig! Heres a photo spammage









Got the H100i finally!! Gonna see the difference in temps


Closer look at my H100i unit


Readjusted the Gentle Typhoons 1850rpms at the top to Pull Exhaust


Using one of the Spectre Pro 120mm as my exhaust. Also showing the Corsair H100i pump unit with its LED


I managed to fit one of the Spectre Pro 120mm within the 5.25 ODD bays simply using blu-tacs to secure it in place to provide some additional airflow


Front view!


----------



## kanaks

The best 30cents that I had ever spend 

Front Panel Connector in action

Before


After


And just for reference here is the pin layout for the 600t front panel cable.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best I could do at a short notice. Hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant get sleeves in my country. They're not available here.
> I'm surprised at myself. Why didnt I notice that I could use an AF120? I'll make sure to get one when I get all the other fans.
> The Platinums really are exquisite. Too bad the LEDs on them dont show too much because of the huge LEDs of the 200mm fan above it.
> 
> Thanks again!


You need to do what Sparkles said and move that HDD cage to the backmost position. Just unscrew the thumb screws at the bottom and screw it into the holes right over to the left.

As other said, you won't get good temps with those stock fans. You need to replace all those fans with better ones. For the front, get the 200mm Megaflow. For the exhaust, a popular choice is the AF120 from Corsair. On the top, you only wanna put one fan, since you have an air CPU cooler. Since your cooler intakes from the right and exhausts from the left, you either wanna place an AF120 in the backmost position at the top as exhaust to help exhaust the hot air coming off of the cooler, or place an AF120 (or the stock 200mm, if you want, although I'd recommend the AF) in the frontmost position at the top as intake to feed cool air to the cooler. The choice depends on whether you want a negative or positive pressure system respectively. Finally, if you look around here you can see a lot of people mount a fan on top of the HDD cage (positioned next to the PSU) with zip ties. This is a really easy thing to do and helps with GPU temps.

You might wanna consider removing the HDD cage. It'll only mess up the paint job on the chassis itself, which you can't see since it's under the external white fascia, except for the part where it attaches to the motherboard tray. You could always spray it again yourself. But the advantage of doing this is that you can drill holes to mount another 200mm fan, which can help a lot with airflow. I myself have done this using instructions by users Devious Dog and chrischoi. You can look at (slightly outdated) pictures of my build for the result.


----------



## Gyrael

On a different subject, did you all watch Linus' video on the Swiftech H220? Pretty out there results, beating the H100i by over 15 degrees. Can that be right?





Also, Corsair PWM fans available now. Anyone getting them? I'm planning on getting a pair for my V6GT and eventual H100i. Or H220, if these results are to be trusted...


----------



## Vash101

The h220 is designed to work with slower fans vrs the H100i with high speed fans. So this is why there is such a difference in Linus's video. He is trying to make all the variables the same, but this creates a disadvantage for the H100.


----------



## p33k

So as some might remember my setup had mixed matched 680s...


So I finally got around to making a change... I think it looks much better now! Sorry for the crappy cell phone shots


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> So as some might remember my setup had mixed matched 680s...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally got around to making a change... I think it looks much better now! Sorry for the crappy cell phone shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Allthough I'm not a huge fan of the flame font, those covers are definitively an improvement! Fits your build perfectly, nice job


----------



## Darylrese

Yey those covers are great mate, look so much better! Would look even better without the flame font IMO but regardless you did a great job!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vash101*
> 
> The h220 is designed to work with slower fans vrs the H100i with high speed fans. So this is why there is such a difference in Linus's video. He is trying to make all the variables the same, but this creates a disadvantage for the H100.


Yeah, but... that just makes it a better radiator? It gives you better temps at lower noise levels.


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> You need to do what Sparkles said and move that HDD cage to the backmost position. Just unscrew the thumb screws at the bottom and screw it into the holes right over to the left.
> 
> As other said, you won't get good temps with those stock fans. You need to replace all those fans with better ones. For the front, get the 200mm Megaflow. For the exhaust, a popular choice is the AF120 from Corsair. On the top, you only wanna put one fan, since you have an air CPU cooler. Since your cooler intakes from the right and exhausts from the left, you either wanna place an AF120 in the backmost position at the top as exhaust to help exhaust the hot air coming off of the cooler, or place an AF120 (or the stock 200mm, if you want, although I'd recommend the AF) in the frontmost position at the top as intake to feed cool air to the cooler. The choice depends on whether you want a negative or positive pressure system respectively. Finally, if you look around here you can see a lot of people mount a fan on top of the HDD cage (positioned next to the PSU) with zip ties. This is a really easy thing to do and helps with GPU temps.
> 
> You might wanna consider removing the HDD cage. It'll only mess up the paint job on the chassis itself, which you can't see since it's under the external white fascia, except for the part where it attaches to the motherboard tray. You could always spray it again yourself. But the advantage of doing this is that you can drill holes to mount another 200mm fan, which can help a lot with airflow. I myself have done this using instructions by users Devious Dog and chrischoi. You can look at (slightly outdated) pictures of my build for the result.


Are these instructions from Devious Dog and chrischoi somewhere I can find the easily or do I have to search for them in the thread?
How hard was the front fan mod to do? Did you run into any problems? Any tips that could help me when I do mine in a couple of days?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Are these instructions from Devious Dog and chrischoi somewhere I can find the easily or do I have to search for them in the thread?
> How hard was the front fan mod to do? Did you run into any problems? Any tips that could help me when I do mine in a couple of days?


Actually, it wasn't chrischoi but DeadlyPaperBag, sorry about that.

So, removing the 5.25" cage is really easy. You have to remove both the side panels and the front and top plastic fascias, since they're covering the rivets that are holding the cage. If you don't know how to remove rivets, a quick Google search can help you out (I think there's a thread here on OCN about it as well). I don't have a de-riveting tool, so all I did was use a flat head screwdriver and a hammer. I aligned the tip of the screwdriver with the rivet head vertically, so that I could hammer the screwdriver down and sort of peel off the rivet head. I dunno if that's clear. You can Google that too, though. That's how I found that method. Anyway, once the rivet head is off, you can just push the rivet off its hole.

Now, to actually be able to fit another 200mm fan in the front, you'll have to do some drilling. There's two ways to go about this. One is Devious Dog's way, and the other is DPB's way. I used DPB's way because it was easier for me to do since I'm not an experienced modder by any means. This post details my experience. Didn't have any problems aside from not being good with a drill


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Actually, it wasn't chrischoi but DeadlyPaperBag, sorry about that.
> 
> So, removing the 5.25" cage is really easy. You have to remove both the side panels and the front and top plastic fascias, since they're covering the rivets that are holding the cage. If you don't know how to remove rivets, a quick Google search can help you out (I think there's a thread here on OCN about it as well). I don't have a de-riveting tool, so all I did was use a flat head screwdriver and a hammer. I aligned the tip of the screwdriver with the rivet head vertically, so that I could hammer the screwdriver down and sort of peel off the rivet head. I dunno if that's clear. You can Google that too, though. That's how I found that method. Anyway, once the rivet head is off, you can just push the rivet off its hole.
> 
> Now, to actually be able to fit another 200mm fan in the front, you'll have to do some drilling. There's two ways to go about this. One is Devious Dog's way, and the other is DPB's way. I used DPB's way because it was easier for me to do since I'm not an experienced modder by any means. This post details my experience. Didn't have any problems aside from not being good with a drill


All you need to remove the rivets is a drill, 1/8th drill bit and pliers, you should be able to borrow the drill and pliers from someone and a 1/8th drill bit will only cost like $2. I would ensure your drill bit is a grade called High speed steel (HSS) as this will last a lot longer and will not dull as quick. Then just drill through the head of the rivet with the drill bit, you might need to hold the back of the rivet with the pliers to stop it from spinning around, take it nice and slow as the rivets Corsair use are just aluminium ones and you will cut through them like butter.

If you are not concerned with the fans being in perfect alignment with the front whole then just place the fan on the front and mark the wholes for the screws and purchase some M3x30mm screws and nuts, you might need some small washers for the head of the screws to hold the against the fans. Please remember to counter punch the center mark of where you are going to drill, this will stop the drill bit from sliding around on the steel front, you can use a large nail and hammer if you dont have a center punch tool.

Just remember, if your skill level or confidence is low.. just practice on some scrap metal.

I hope this helps..







I would not go through the pain of cutting the plastic around the controller board and then having to cut the top part of the case. Just drill 8 new holes in the front of your case and have the fan off center from the front hole. And if you dont like you can always rivet it all back together with some 4.1 rivets.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> All you need to remove the rivets is a drill, 1/8th drill bit and pliers, you should be able to borrow the drill and pliers from someone and a 1/8th drill bit will only cost like $2. I would ensure your drill bit is a grade called High speed steel (HSS) as this will last a lot longer and will not dull as quick. Then just drill through the head of the rivet with the drill bit, you might need to hold the back of the rivet with the pliers to stop it from spinning around, take it nice and slow as the rivets Corsair use are just aluminium ones and you will cut through them like butter.
> 
> If you are not concerned with the fans being in perfect alignment with the front whole then just place the fan on the front and mark the wholes for the screws and purchase some M3x30mm screws and nuts, you might need some small washers for the head of the screws to hold the against the fans. Please remember to counter punch the center mark of where you are going to drill, this will stop the drill bit from sliding around on the steel front, you can use a large nail and hammer if you dont have a center punch tool.
> 
> Just remember, if your skill level or confidence is low.. just practice on some scrap metal.
> 
> I hope this helps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not go through the pain of cutting the plastic around the controller board and then having to cut the top part of the case. Just drill 8 new holes in the front of your case and have the fan off center from the front hole. And if you dont like you can always rivet it all back together with some 4.1 rivets.


Oh yeah, I also don't have that size drill bit. But if you have it it'd be super easy!

Also, thank Devious for this mod, as he came up with the idea.


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> All you need to remove the rivets is a drill, 1/8th drill bit and pliers, you should be able to borrow the drill and pliers from someone and a 1/8th drill bit will only cost like $2. I would ensure your drill bit is a grade called High speed steel (HSS) as this will last a lot longer and will not dull as quick. Then just drill through the head of the rivet with the drill bit, you might need to hold the back of the rivet with the pliers to stop it from spinning around, take it nice and slow as the rivets Corsair use are just aluminium ones and you will cut through them like butter.
> 
> If you are not concerned with the fans being in perfect alignment with the front whole then just place the fan on the front and mark the wholes for the screws and purchase some M3x30mm screws and nuts, you might need some small washers for the head of the screws to hold the against the fans. Please remember to counter punch the center mark of where you are going to drill, this will stop the drill bit from sliding around on the steel front, you can use a large nail and hammer if you dont have a center punch tool.
> 
> Just remember, if your skill level or confidence is low.. just practice on some scrap metal.
> 
> I hope this helps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not go through the pain of cutting the plastic around the controller board and then having to cut the top part of the case. Just drill 8 new holes in the front of your case and have the fan off center from the front hole. And if you dont like you can always rivet it all back together with some 4.1 rivets.


Thanks alot. I actually have all the tools. I just like to make sure I know what I'm getting into before I start. I get what I call the modding jitters.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> On a different subject, did you all watch Linus' video on the Swiftech H220? Pretty out there results, beating the H100i by over 15 degrees. Can that be right?
> 
> Also, Corsair PWM fans available now. Anyone getting them? I'm planning on getting a pair for my V6GT and eventual H100i. Or H220, if these results are to be trusted...


I agree that the higher FPI h100i probably doesnt mesh well with fans at low speed. regardless of how glorious the Noctuas are. Plus with the low speed fans, the H220 pump is much more powerful.

I have experience with both the h100i and the H220. The h220 with GTs at full speed beats the H100i with the included SP120 full speed by about 3C. I dont have to tell you which one's quieter. With the H220 and Helix fans, they're almost the same, 1-2C cooler in favor of H220. Helix fans dont have that great of a static pressure.

overall, i would prefer the H220, as it has enabled my current setup.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> I agree that the higher FPI h100i probably doesnt mesh well with fans at low speed. regardless of how glorious the Noctuas are. Plus with the low speed fans, the H220 pump is much more powerful.
> 
> I have experience with both the h100i and the H220. The h220 with GTs at full speed beats the H100i with the included SP120 full speed by about 3C. I dont have to tell you which one's quieter. With the H220 and Helix fans, they're almost the same, 1-2C cooler in favor of H220. Helix fans dont have that great of a static pressure.
> 
> overall, i would prefer the H220, as it has enabled my current setup.


Yeah, unless Corsair comes out with answer to it, it looks like the H220 is what I'll eventually be getting. It's still a bit a long ways off for me though, so we'll see.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, unless Corsair comes out with answer to it, it looks like the H220 is what I'll eventually be getting. It's still a bit a long ways off for me though, so we'll see.


I really doubt Corsair will come out with something to compete with the h220. They are two completely different AIO's and appeal to two different audiences. But who knows, Corsair might surprise us.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thats the thing. I need it to drop by 10 degrees. I cant overclock my Titan at all due to thermal limits. It can do 1202/1877 in Valley 1.0 when below 80c. But I had to max the GPU fan out at 85 and open up the cases from both sides to get temps below 80c, and even then it doesnt stay below that limit for two back to back benchmark runs. Such a waste of potential GPU power!
> Trust me, I do too! here's a sample of what I wanted mine to look like. (found it here on OCN)
> 
> 
> But I'm nowhere near getting mine to look that good! I'll post a current picture of my case in a few hours and maybe you guys can suggest accordingly.
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone!


That is my photo...

._.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That is my photo...
> 
> ._.


I have to say, I laughed harder at that than I should have.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I have to say, I laughed harder at that than I should have.


What's so funny?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What's so funny?


I don't know, there was just something about he whole situation. Plus I was thinking as he posted that, "someone is going to recognize it".

heh....


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I don't know, there was just something about he whole situation. Plus I was thinking as he posted that, "someone is going to recognize it".
> 
> heh....


Oh right I just reread my post... I know what did you mean now. I chucked.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> So as some might remember my setup had mixed matched 680s...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally got around to making a change... I think it looks much better now! Sorry for the crappy cell phone shots


oh love what you did with the cards! Nice job

Just for the record, my acrylic panel is @ Belgium customs, hope they release it soon


----------



## zombieno7

I have a quick question about the construction of the 600t. How sturdy is the plastic? I was just building in a Raven 2, and the plastic was flimsy, the aluminum was thin, and ultimately the construction was nothing but cut corners. I usually shy away from plastic for that very reason, but the 600t is so highly recommended, that I am interested.


----------



## Krullmeister

I'd say that it's fairly sturdy, I was surprised about the quality of the plastic actually. Sure, aluminium or steel is always going to be sturdier but it's pretty damn good IMO.


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey Guys,
A little update,

I hated the look of the pcb so i decided to make my own back plate, i used acrylic. Drilled holes where the screws where and it fits in perfectly,.





Just to sleeve the cables, and buy a second card then my build is basically finished


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> A little update,
> 
> I hated the look of the pcb so i decided to make my own back plate, i used acrylic. Drilled holes where the screws where and it fits in perfectly,.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to sleeve the cables, and buy a second card then my build is basically finished


That is awesome! Love it









I'm thinking about sleeving my cabels too. I ordered the kit from corsair (white) but now I actually want to try doing it myself with some custom colors. White - Black - Blue. Might use the my original cabels to sleeve and when they are done sell the corsair kit I got.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> A little update,
> 
> I hated the look of the pcb so i decided to make my own back plate, i used acrylic. Drilled holes where the screws where and it fits in perfectly,.
> 
> Just to sleeve the cables, and buy a second card then my build is basically finished


That looks so cool, well done mate! I hate cards with no backplate, which is a reason why I always go for the Asus Direct CU cards as they come with backplates as standard! I love the carbon film look...copy cat







Make sure you spray paint that mounting screw black too!

Can I ask you how you manged to get white tubes on your H100 and do you have a better pic of the H100 Tubes?









Also what memory cooler is that? DeBadged Corsair?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Can I ask you how you manged to get white tubes on your H100 and do you have a better pic of the H100 Tubes?


I'd guess it's just cut tubing that is wrapped around the existing ones. Similar to what this guy did here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1259366/covered-my-h100-tubing-works-for-all-h60-h80-h100

Thinking about doing something similar to mine, but not sure what color would work best. Feels kind of pointless to get some custom black tubing over the original black


----------



## Darylrese

Oooooo I like! I tried this with some white conduit once before but it didn't look so good because the end you cut was on show.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> A little update,
> 
> I hated the look of the pcb so i decided to make my own back plate, i used acrylic. Drilled holes where the screws where and it fits in perfectly,.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to sleeve the cables, and buy a second card then my build is basically finished


That looks great. Did you put any thermal tape between it and the PCB?


----------



## robbiq

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> A little update,
> 
> I hated the look of the pcb so i decided to make my own back plate, i used acrylic. Drilled holes where the screws where and it fits in perfectly,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to sleeve the cables, and buy a second card then my build is basically finished






that's awesome, looks really good. Did you use the original screws from the card? there are are quite a few screws on the pcb and I don't really see that many on yours


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That looks so cool, well done mate! I hate cards with no backplate, which is a reason why I always go for the Asus Direct CU cards as they come with backplates as standard! I love the carbon film look...copy cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you spray paint that mounting screw black too!
> 
> Can I ask you how you manged to get white tubes on your H100 and do you have a better pic of the H100 Tubes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what memory cooler is that? DeBadged Corsair?


Hey thanks for the comment, with the tubes, i just sliced the backside of a spare tube i had lying around and put it around it. The memory cooler is a corsair, i cut a round piece of carbon fiber vinly and covered the stickers..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> That looks great. Did you put any thermal tape between it and the PCB?


No i didn't i test it for a good few hours playing games. even with eyefinity and high graphics it still manages to stay under 65 degree.. is it recommended putting thermal tape ? Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> 
> that's awesome, looks really good. Did you use the original screws from the card? there are are quite a few screws on the pcb and I don't really see that many on yours


no i spare used a bolt and nut on a existing spare whole on the card (don't know why its there) and its snug,. as i cut holes through the acrylic where the screws are you cant see them.

Thanks for the replies guys it means a lot, as its still my first build, I'm still a bit of a noob. So thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No i didn't i test it for a good few hours playing games. even with eyefinity and high graphics it still manages to stay under 65 degree.. is it recommended putting thermal tape ? Thanks


I'm not entirely sure. When I got my 660 Ti from EVGA I also bought their backplate for it, which came with some thermal tape bits attached to it. In this photo you can see where they put one just to the right of where the chip would be. It's the grey stuff under part of the E and some ventilation holes.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure. When I got my 660 Ti from EVGA I also bought their backplate for it, which came with some thermal tape bits attached to it. In this photo you can see where they put one just to the right of where the chip would be. It's the grey stuff under part of the E and some ventilation holes.


Yeah i think i might buy some, can you recommend me some ONE SIDED thermal tape as i dont want to stick it to the card


----------



## ssgtnubb

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g8/c487/s1291/list/p1/Thermal-Thermal_Pads_Tape-Thermal_Tape-Page1.html

Plenty o' options there.


----------



## robbiq

are any of you guys ocd with your cable management?? I see a lot of pictures of the main side of the case but not to many of the cable side. I know there have got to be some sick cable management guys out there.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> are any of you guys ocd with your cable management?? I see a lot of pictures of the main side of the case but not to many of the cable side. I know there have got to be some sick cable management guys out there.


I'll be quite embarrassed to sure you mine... its a mess at the moment. You got a picture of yours?


----------



## NimbleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Ahh, yea I understand, well what I meant is that the extra fan between the HDD cage and the ODD could give you a degree or two on it's own. You will most likely see more than that with some better fans installed. 10 Degrees could be difficult but not impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it! What configuration of fans will allow a drop of 10 degrees, can you give me some pointers?
> From my experience, it actually does seem impossible. I had to open up the case from both sides, max the GPU fan, and max both my ceiling fans to get a drop of 10c. I doubt that a drop of 10c is possible without watercooling and/or air-conditioning in my room.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
Click to expand...

Looking at your pic, I can't tell what orientation your corsair case fans are running. Do you have them both set to intake?

I am assuming the black rear case fan is exhaust?

if the 200mm fans are both intake, then I am afraid your ambients are too high and it's time to think water









edit: also, if all your ODD slots are emtpy, you can slid your HDD chasis inside the ODD "hanger", it should fit in there pretty easy, seen someone do it in here a while back, give it a shot!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> are any of you guys ocd with your cable management?? I see a lot of pictures of the main side of the case but not to many of the cable side. I know there have got to be some sick cable management guys out there.


I'm actually surprised I haven't gone crazy over the backside of my case. Just too long cables to do it properly. Will definitively clean it up even more if I get custom sleeving.


----------



## Recr3ational

I need someone to give me a recommendation.. Should i put thermal tape on the backplate? Bear in mind that it is made of acrylic. Plus i was wondering if i do stick it on thermal tape. I'll have to stick the back plate to the pcb of my card. So OPINIONS PLEASE... Thanks guys


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah i think i might buy some, can you recommend me some ONE SIDED thermal tape as i dont want to stick it to the card


Unfortunately I have no knowledge about thermal tape. All I know is that Linus recommends the one 3M makes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> I need someone to give me a recommendation.. Should i put thermal tape on the backplate? Bear in mind that it is made of acrylic. Plus i was wondering if i do stick it on thermal tape. I'll have to stick the back plate to the pcb of my card. So OPINIONS PLEASE... Thanks guys


I would make a backplate from a conductive material like aluminum and put thermal tape where it's needed. The problem would be knowing where it's needed. Check out this manual to see exactly where EVGA put it, maybe you could extrapolate from this to your card?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Can i join the club


----------



## Darylrese

I cant see thermal tape would be needed on a plastic backplate. Metal Yes but plastic no. I think the tape is just to stop the backplate scratching the card and it also helps stop shorting on the circuit and also helps to transfer some heat off the board. None of it relevant in your case.

Thanks for the info on your pipes and memory cooler! You got any better pictures of your setup?

As for cable management at the back let me tell you, ive ripped it all out 3 times now wanting to get it neat but its nearly impossible unless you go for custom sleeved cables. The stock with extensions are just too long to do much with.

Here's mine as good as i could get it without blocking anything. The ties are colour coded, yellow is stock case wires (internal USB, Audio, Fan controller etc) red is power cables, blue is PCI-E cables and green is molex, SATA and fan connectors.





Its possibly a little messier now as i added a new fan controller etc but its not far off. The more you add to your system, the messier the wires and the harder it is to tuck them all away


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> oh love what you did with the cards! Nice job
> 
> Just for the record, my acrylic panel is @ Belgium customs, hope they release it soon


how long did it take to get the custom panel from the u.s to belgium,thinking of ordering one soon too...


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Can i join the club


Nice. Very clean looking build


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> are any of you guys ocd with your cable management?? I see a lot of pictures of the main side of the case but not to many of the cable side. I know there have got to be some sick cable management guys out there.


I'm right in the middle of doing mine.. I don't know about the ocd.. but I take pride in my computer and its a reflection of me. Anyway, if you really want to get your cable management right you will need to make and sleeve your own cables otherwise you will have a mountain of excess cable on the back. Not saying that you cant get good cable management without making your own cables, I spent 4 hours one day and it was sweet.. but now with my new setup I'm cutting things down to the right length.

Connectors for your power supply, such as from modDIY
Some 18 awg wire
Sleeve, heat shrink and a GOOD molex crimper, such as from http://mdpc-x.com/

I can highly recommend getting the crimper, as it makes life so much easier when doing mods on your PC.. I wish I purchased one years ago.

Also the cable management clips on the mdpc-x site are great but you should be able to find some like that from any electronics store.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Nice. Very clean looking build


Thanks manny,kinda rushed the rebuild...how do you guys have your h100/h100i installed,and if you have ran it both ways,which way gave you yhe best overall temps for cpu and gpu..


----------



## robbiq

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I cant see thermal tape would be needed on a plastic backplate. Metal Yes but plastic no. I think the tape is just to stop the backplate scratching the card and it also helps stop shorting on the circuit and also helps to transfer some heat off the board. None of it relevant in your case.
> 
> Thanks for the info on your pipes and memory cooler! You got any better pictures of your setup?
> 
> As for cable management at the back let me tell you, ive ripped it all out 3 times now wanting to get it neat but its nearly impossible unless you go for custom sleeved cables. The stock with extensions are just too long to do much with.
> 
> Here's mine as good as i could get it without blocking anything. The ties are colour coded, yellow is stock case wires (internal USB, Audio, Fan controller etc) red is power cables, blue is PCI-E cables and green is molex, SATA and fan connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its possibly a little messier now as i added a new fan controller etc but its not far off. The more you add to your system, the messier the wires and the harder it is to tuck them all away






looks good though and props for your color coded system.....I have to work on ine it gets a little messy with an extra fan controller


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That is my photo...
> 
> ._.


Thank you for your photo. I really liked your setup so I have had that image saved on my desktop for months now.

Also, why you no post a pic of your case with the Titan?


----------



## RocketAbyss

I'm back! Done some testing with my new H100i in the 600T. Sad to say its impossible to run a push/pull in this case without doing any mods since the 8pin and 4pin ATX headers are in the way. Darylrese what fan configuration do you run your H100i fans at the top? I've tried with both exhaust and intakes but I dunno which is doing a better job with helping with the general air flow of the case. Anyway, heres an updated pic of my interior:


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Can i join the club
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build! Nice cards








I know you said you rushed it but don't forget to remove the hdd cage







(better airflow)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I cant see thermal tape would be needed on a plastic backplate. Metal Yes but plastic no. I think the tape is just to stop the backplate scratching the card and it also helps stop shorting on the circuit and also helps to transfer some heat off the board. None of it relevant in your case.
> 
> Thanks for the info on your pipes and memory cooler! You got any better pictures of your setup?
> 
> As for cable management at the back let me tell you, ive ripped it all out 3 times now wanting to get it neat but its nearly impossible unless you go for custom sleeved cables. The stock with extensions are just too long to do much with.
> 
> Here's mine as good as i could get it without blocking anything. The ties are colour coded, yellow is stock case wires (internal USB, Audio, Fan controller etc) red is power cables, blue is PCI-E cables and green is molex, SATA and fan connectors.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its possibly a little messier now as i added a new fan controller etc but its not far off. The more you add to your system, the messier the wires and the harder it is to tuck them all away


Nice cable management! Mine looks horrid at the moment, I'll post a pic tonight. I'm waiting for my extension cables to arrive before I clean up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> how long did it take to get the custom panel from the u.s to belgium,thinking of ordering one soon too...


The panel got shipped on April 19th, haven't received it yet, it's @ Belgium customs (that can take a while







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I'm back! Done some testing with my new H100i in the 600T. Sad to say its impossible to run a push/pull in this case without doing any mods since the 8pin and 4pin ATX headers are in the way. Darylrese what fan configuration do you run your H100i fans at the top? I've tried with both exhaust and intakes but I dunno which is doing a better job with helping with the general air flow of the case. Anyway, heres an updated pic of my interior:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice built! Mine are intake, exhaust is probably better for dust








I haven't opened the world to overclocking yet, haven't done any testing. But my 3570k with h100i intake runs around 20°C @ stock (one core is 30°C)

So I've got a question.

If I want to sleeve my Corsair AX750 cables what do I need?
I'll be getting the sleeving material from MDPC-X. I'm not gonna shorten any cables just sleeve them. Haven't really figured out which colors though.

Idea: white, Grand Bleu and black or shade 19.
For the blue I think the darkest blue will fit best with the colors of my motherboard (MSI Z77-GD65).

Any suggestions on how to arrange them? Damn this is hard









Just saw this one in the cable sleeving gallery thread


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I'm liking it







Me is gonna save that pic


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice build! Nice cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you said you rushed it but don't forget to remove the hdd cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (better airflow)I'm leaving the HDD cages in,i hate when i look inside my pc and there is that open gap,all i have done is attach 2xcorsair sp to the HDD cages to allow abit more airflow to the cards..and also when i do buy my modded panel i dnt want to see thw gap where the HDD cage would have been..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice build! Nice cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you said you rushed it but don't forget to remove the hdd cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (better airflow)I'm leaving the HDD cages in,i hate when i look inside my pc and there is that open gap,all i have done is attach 2xcorsair sp to the HDD cages to allow abit more airflow to the cards..and also when i do buy my modded panel i dnt want to see thw gap where the HDD cage would have been..
> 
> 
> 
> Something went wrong with your quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hehe, nice example how people differ. I like it when it's empty, nice and clean. Will be happy when my 5.25" adapters arrive so I can get rid of the second HDD cage.
Click to expand...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice build! Nice cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you said you rushed it but don't forget to remove the hdd cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (better airflow)I'm leaving the HDD cages in,i hate when i look inside my pc and there is that open gap,all i have done is attach 2xcorsair sp to the HDD cages to allow abit more airflow to the cards..and also when i do buy my modded panel i dnt want to see thw gap where the HDD cage would have been..
> 
> 
> 
> Something went wrong with your quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hehe, nice example how people differ. I like it when it's empty, nice and clean. Will be happy when my 5.25" adapters arrive so I can get rid of the second HDD cage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

We seem to be having a quoting problem,lol..i messed up my quote and you double posted about my quote..very true people differ in many ways,but to each his own...Cant wait to see your panel on your rig it will give me an idea what mine will look like when i finally order it..


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice built! Mine are intake, exhaust is probably better for dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't opened the world to overclocking yet, haven't done any testing. But my 3570k with h100i intake runs around 20°C @ stock (one core is 30°C)


Got it! However, do you have issues where the rear exhaust is intaked by the H100i, thus increasing temps? Because in my case(no pun intended), I have my case backed to a wall with about a 15cm gap between the wall and my case(for power socket and wires and what not). So I have a feeling that while intake will give better temps initially, over a long load session alot of the hot exhaust will get sucked back into the H100i. Just my thoughts


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Got it! However, do you have issues where the rear exhaust is intaked by the H100i, thus increasing temps? Because in my case(no pun intended), I have my case backed to a wall with about a 15cm gap between the wall and my case(for power socket and wires and what not). So I have a feeling that while intake will give better temps initially, over a long load session alot of the hot exhaust will get sucked back into the H100i. Just my thoughts


HHmmm haven't thought of that, I have the same setup. Haven't really heated my system up, no time yet. Need to get some testing going on, maybe this weekend, I'll look at my temps. The temperature inside my case is not really hot, ambient temp is 26°C)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> We seem to be having a quoting problem,lol..i messed up my quote and you double posted about my quote..very true people differ in many ways,but to each his own...Cant wait to see your panel on your rig it will give me an idea what mine will look like when i finally order it..


Lol yes I see damn it, my internet was acting up.
I hope I'll have my panel by friday, but tomorrow is a holiday here and everything is closed, my hopes are low


----------



## 303869

Heres a pic of my rear cable management before I got my h100, don't think its too bad. Not much more I could of done really.

Front pic in my sig.


----------



## Darylrese

wow great cable management dude! Are those extensions or replacement cables?


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I cant see thermal tape would be needed on a plastic backplate. Metal Yes but plastic no. I think the tape is just to stop the backplate scratching the card and it also helps stop shorting on the circuit and also helps to transfer some heat off the board. None of it relevant in your case.
> 
> Thanks for the info on your pipes and memory cooler! You got any better pictures of your setup?
> 
> As for cable management at the back let me tell you, ive ripped it all out 3 times now wanting to get it neat but its nearly impossible unless you go for custom sleeved cables. The stock with extensions are just too long to do much with.
> 
> Here's mine as good as i could get it without blocking anything. The ties are colour coded, yellow is stock case wires (internal USB, Audio, Fan controller etc) red is power cables, blue is PCI-E cables and green is molex, SATA and fan connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its possibly a little messier now as i added a new fan controller etc but its not far off. The more you add to your system, the messier the wires and the harder it is to tuck them all away






I dont have a good camera at the moment as my father is borrowing it.





Plus these are old photos... Heres a newer one


----------



## ez12a

really wishing i had a modular power supply lol


----------



## qualitypro

EVGA Updates to my rig 660TI SC (soon sli)

AX1200i


----------



## qualitypro

I'm getting 49 Celsius core-temp at full load running Prime95 blend ...using H60 in push-pull configuration


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> wow great cable management dude! Are those extensions or replacement cables?


Thanks! They are the corsair white sleeved kit







One day when I have time







, i'll do a custom job with like white and blue or something.


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> I dont have a good camera at the moment as my father is borrowing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus these are old photos... Heres a newer one


That gpu back plate isnt rly smart . The memory on the gpu is geting hot to and even msi or asus backplate have some holes for air .....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> That gpu back plate isnt rly smart . The memory on the gpu is geting hot to and even msi or asus backplate have some holes for air .....


That's the thing, the temperatures haven't moved at all :S, so I don't know.


----------



## AlDyer

My rig with my new H220 inside!

It is nowhere near as awesome as some of the builds here, but atleast I have done my best!


----------



## Recr3ational

Looks go
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> My rig with my new H220 inside!
> 
> It is nowhere near as awesome as some of the builds here, but atleast I have done my best!


looks good better than mine







good job


----------



## ez12a

600t + h220







owners unite! looks good


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> My rig with my new H220 inside!
> 
> It is nowhere near as awesome as some of the builds here, but atleast I have done my best!


Nice build,what are the temps like with your H220...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> I dont have a good camera at the moment as my father is borrowing it.


WOW love your build mate. All the carbon detailing really looks good in your setup!

What corsair memory cooler is it? this one? is it very loud?



I know it would do nothing for cooling really but i think they look quite pleasing on the eye. Memory looks a bit boring fitted without a really fancy heatsink.

That backplate looks great, you did a fantastic job! Just make sure you spray the screw black


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> WOW love your build mate. All the carbon detailing really looks good in your setup!
> 
> What corsair memory cooler is it? this one? is it very loud?
> 
> 
> 
> I know it would do nothing for cooling really but i think they look quite pleasing on the eye. Memory looks a bit boring fitted without a really fancy heatsink.
> 
> That backplate looks great, you did a fantastic job! Just make sure you spray the screw black


Thanks man appreciate it, yeah its actually quite quiet, i don't really need it i'm just using it to cover the end of the tubing








I just put new thermal paste on my gpu and do you know how long artic silver 5 take to set? My temps are hotter than usual so a tad worried haha. I bought some IC Diamond because i heard that its better?
I see you're from England! Where do you get your parts? I'm from Devon...


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah memory coolers are pointless but look good and like you say, helps hold those pipe covers in place. I would either get the same one as you or maybe the G.SKILL turbulance which has blue LED's but i fear they could be overpowering and look tacky. Might look sweet though.

AS5 isn't the best thermal paste as it has a long cure time. Think it takes upto 200 hours before it reaches maximum thermal performance! (ouch) also its not too good for GPU as its conductive! (BE CAREFUL!)

IC Diamond is a fantastic paste, the best i have ever used. I used it on my CPU and theres no cure time. Its thicker than most pastes and you get less of it but its worth the price. Arctic MX-4 is great for GPU's too and only costs around £4 which is cheaper than the IC Diamond.

Indeed i am, I'm from Portsmouth mate.

I buy most of my parts from www.novatech.co.uk as i am a partner of theirs for my repair business so i collect points for money off vouchers, free delivery, extended returns and they always do me amazing deals. The staff are really friendly and their warehouse is a 10min drive from my work.

Anything Novatech don't sell or can't price match for me (rare) i use overclockers (who are also totally awesome) or amazon.

For cooling products i highly recommend www.specialtech.co.uk who are fantastic also.

I very very occasionally use ebuyer although i find their postage costs to be high and unreliable. Every time I've paid for next day delivery it has never turned up next day!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah memory coolers are pointless but look good and like you say, helps hold those pipe covers in place. I would either get the same one as you or maybe the G.SKILL turbulance which has blue LED's but i fear they could be overpowering and look tacky. Might look sweet though.
> 
> AS5 isn't the best thermal paste as it has a long cure time. Think it takes upto 200 hours before it reaches maximum thermal performance! (ouch) also its not too good for GPU as its conductive! (BE CAREFUL!)
> 
> IC Diamond is a fantastic paste, the best i have ever used. I used it on my CPU and theres no cure time. Its thicker than most pastes and you get less of it but its worth the price. Arctic MX-4 is great for GPU's too and only costs around £4 which is cheaper than the IC Diamond.
> 
> Indeed i am, I'm from Portsmouth mate.
> 
> I buy most of my parts from www.novatech.co.uk as i am a partner of theirs for my repair business so i collect points for money off vouchers, free delivery, extended returns and they always do me amazing deals. The staff are really friendly and their warehouse is a 10min drive from my work.
> 
> Anything Novatech don't sell or can't price match for me (rare) i use overclockers (who are also totally awesome) or amazon.
> 
> For cooling products i highly recommend www.specialtech.co.uk who are fantastic also.
> 
> I very very occasionally use ebuyer although i find their postage costs to be high and unreliable. Every time I've paid for next day delivery it has never turned up next day!


.

Well that explains it then, I shall change it to IC Diamond when it comes in the post, I got 2 tubes for £10 which is good i suppose. Why don't you buy the GSkill memory cooler it looks alright but I don't like the exposed side personally. Wow you must be loving work, i would if it involve repairing computers haha. I love your build man, keep up the good work!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> My rig with my new H220 inside!
> 
> It is nowhere near as awesome as some of the builds here, but atleast I have done my best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! I'm a sucker for the dual 200mm intake mod.

The H220 is looking pretty sick in there.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Nice! I'm a sucker for the dual 200mm intake mod.
> 
> The H220 is looking pretty sick in there.


You could just make yourself a new front for your case, that way you could always rivet the original back in place.

Something like this



With fans on the outside but you could always put them on the inside.



Took me 4 hours to make mine







and the 0.60 mm galvanized sheet steal only cost like $14 AUS, which is nothing.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> .
> 
> Well that explains it then, I shall change it to IC Diamond when it comes in the post, I got 2 tubes for £10 which is good i suppose. Why don't you buy the GSkill memory cooler it looks alright but I don't like the exposed side personally. Wow you must be loving work, i would if it involve repairing computers haha. I love your build man, keep up the good work!


No worries dude! £10 for two is a good deal, normally its about £7 excluding P&P for one! The G.SKILL memory cooler does look quite good, not sure if the skinny design will borther me or not but its only £10. Anyone think it would look odd in my build because of the blue LED's? Here it is in another 600t



Well I work in a Secondary School during the day as an Assistant Network Manager looking after 500+ PC's then in my own time I repair laptops, desktops, build pc's for the public. Business can be hot and miss but some months you can make a fairly decent amount







Then of course when i'm not doing that I also mod my own rig.

Its fair to say computers are a fairly big part of my life right now haha


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That's the thing, the temperatures haven't moved at all :S, so I don't know.


Well the temp sensor is in the gpu not on the rams . Try play something for 2 and tuch the back plate how hot it is.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> No worries dude! £10 for two is a good deal, normally its about £7 excluding P&P for one! The G.SKILL memory cooler does look quite good, not sure if the skinny design will borther me or not but its only £10. Anyone think it would look odd in my build because of the blue LED's? Here it is in another 600t
> 
> 
> 
> Well I work in a Secondary School during the day as an Assistant Network Manager looking after 500+ PC's then in my own time I repair laptops, desktops, build pc's for the public. Business can be hot and miss but some months you can make a fairly decent amount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then of course when i'm not doing that I also mod my own rig.
> 
> Its fair to say computers are a fairly big part of my life right now haha


Wow sounds so much better than being a chef haha. I've only learnt to build a pc like 6 months ago, so this page has helped me a lot. You should get the memory cooler, it looks good actually, as long as the LEDS match then your good to go. I'm sure it wouldnt be that hard to change the LEDs. I got my cooler for £4.50 on ebay, you should look around you never know. I'm looking to buty a second card this week, as its my 21st birthday, so i thought why not.

I was wondering what everyone has done with the hole, i put a thermometer here. Just curios what other people have done.


----------



## Darylrese

Your build is great, i'm very impressed considering you only started out 6 months ago, well done mate!

Your getting a second graphics card? What card is it?

Yeah might try the cooler, I could pop to maplin and buy some white LED's if blue looks bad! If I could get a subtle brightness on them somehow too id be more than happy! I might try and buy a molex to 3 pin connector, hook them up to my fan controller and see if I can dim it down a little if they are too bright.

It's ok, money is quite good and the repair business is pocket money really. I just do it for friends, family and friends of friends etc.

I'd quite like to be a chef lol I can't cook to save my life!!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Your build is great, i'm very impressed considering you only started out 6 months ago, well done mate!
> 
> Your getting a second graphics card? What card is it?
> 
> Yeah might try the cooler, I could pop to maplin and buy some white LED's if blue looks bad! If I could get a subtle brightness on them somehow too id be more than happy! I might try and buy a molex to 3 pin connector, hook them up to my fan controller and see if I can dim it down a little if they are too bright.
> 
> It's ok, money is quite good and the repair business is pocket money really. I just do it for friends, family and friends of friends etc.
> 
> I'd quite like to be a chef lol I can't cook to save my life!!


MSI 7950 Twin Frozr, i'll probably buy it from overclockers they always have deals with free games, thats a good idea actually, but i don't think the blue LEDS would look that bad.


----------



## Darylrese

You seen my build? I just can't decide if it will look good or 'Halfords Tacky' haha All my lighting is very subtle and white inside the case but have blue LED's on my mouse and keyboard







COOL. I think crossfire might suffer from quite a few issues, might want to research into it first mate.

Yeah AMD do awesome game deals with their games, nvidias is getting slightly better with first light now but when I got my second GTX 670 in February, I only got Assasins Creed 3 and £100 of ingame credit in some rubbish games I never play haha


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You seen my build? I just can't decide if it will look good or 'Halfords Tacky' haha All my lighting is very subtle and white inside the case but have blue LED's on my mouse and keyboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COOL. I think crossfire might suffer from quite a few issues, might want to research into it first mate.
> 
> Yeah AMD do awesome game deals with their games, nvidias is getting slightly better with first light now but when I got my second GTX 670 in February, I only got Assasins Creed 3 and £100 of ingame credit in some rubbish games I never play haha


That's the problem I've researched and none pop to mine that would prevent me from getting one haha, To be honest I'm happy with the single card but crossfire just makes it look so much better! Hah!

I did see your build before, that's why i was wondering about the LEDS because your build is dark blue and the coolers slightly lighter, as you said before Maplins would definitely sell matching LEDS.

I got a question... Do you know what size sleeving i would need to get to fit around a crossfire bridge? I wanted to make a white bridge to go with my build.

#Edit: Come to think of it, the LEDS coming from the memory would probably blend in with the others so i think it would be fine stock!

#Edit (again): You don't have lighting do you? i cant actually see any.


----------



## robbiq

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> You could just make yourself a new front for your case, that way you could always rivet the original back in place.
> 
> Something like this
> 
> 
> 
> With fans on the outside but you could always put them on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Took me 4 hours to make mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 0.60 mm galvanized sheet steal only cost like $14 AUS, which is nothing.






and how did you take the whole front out? did you have to cut it out or is it just rivets?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> You could just make yourself a new front for your case, that way you could always rivet the original back in place.
> 
> Something like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With fans on the outside but you could always put them on the inside.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me 4 hours to make mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 0.60 mm galvanized sheet steal only cost like $14 AUS, which is nothing.


I wish I could.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> 
> and how did you take the whole front out? did you have to cut it out or is it just rivets?


All panels are rivetted together. Just drill away & replace!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Nice! I'm a sucker for the dual 200mm intake mod.
> 
> The H220 is looking pretty sick in there.


Thank you! I appreciate the feedback


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> oh love what you did with the cards! Nice job
> 
> Just for the record, my acrylic panel is @ Belgium customs, hope they release it soon


hey sparkles how was your holiday..any news on your panel yet,has it left customs yet,just pulled the trigger and ordered a polished edge one from cyberdruid myself....


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I wish I could.


Well if you are interested in making a new front panel, these are the measurements I took to make mine.
They are in Microsoft Viso (Zipped due to file upload limitation) and also printed to PDF.

Corsair Front Panel - Visio.zip 395k .zip file


Corsair Front Panel.pdf 41k .pdf file


I am by no way an engineer, so be kind







Feel free to use or adjust to your own purpose.

I hope this helps


----------



## robbiq

wow thanks Devious. That will help alot. Plan to do this as soon as I finish the semester in 2 weeks.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> wow thanks Devious. That will help alot. Plan to do this as soon as I finish the semester in 2 weeks.


Of course this was made for my front Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator and four BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Black Tinted White LED Fan's in a push pull config, however you could always make this front and then use with two BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm on the inside, and then latter on put a Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator in the front and the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fans on the inside, this way you will not have to mod the front plastic cover.

And the Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator looks hard core in the front of the case, but of course you will loose all your 5 1/4" drive bays.



This is my favorite mod for the Corsair 600, you could even just use this Radiator for your GPU's and keep the H100/i up top for the CPU.. Even when keeping your normal corsair front it is only a matter of 8 additional wholes in the front to mount the radiator and then just mount the fans onto the supplied fan mount that comes with the Radiator.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Well if you are interested in making a new front panel, these are the measurements I took to make mine.
> They are in Microsoft Viso (Zipped due to file upload limitation) and also printed to PDF.
> 
> Corsair Front Panel - Visio.zip 395k .zip file
> 
> 
> Corsair Front Panel.pdf 41k .pdf file
> 
> 
> I am by no way an engineer, so be kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to use or adjust to your own purpose.
> 
> I hope this helps


Wow, that's a huge help. I would just have to take it somewhere where they can make it for me. Hopefully soon. Thanks a lot!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> hey sparkles how was your holiday..any news on your panel yet,has it left customs yet,just pulled the trigger and ordered a polished edge one from cyberdruid myself....


Good good, weather was awesome! Getting ready for work again now









Well my tracker information says: 'Customs clearance processing complete' that was from Tuesday, so lets hope I get it today or tomorrow.
Congrats! Woot


----------



## Zillerella

I heard someone talk about that the Corsair 600t would stop getting produced and be replaced with a new mid tower case...

Is this true, or do no one know something about this?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I heard someone talk about that the Corsair 600t would stop getting produced and be replaced with a new mid tower case...
> 
> Is this true, or do no one know something about this?


I doubt it, see:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The 600T isn't going anywhere for a while. It's about 2.5 years old and is still selling well.


----------



## RocketAbyss

I still find it quite sad that Corsair has not updated their 600Ts with the proper USB3.0 front header. I ordered a USB3.0 front header connector online and am still waiting for its arrival.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by CorsairGeorge
> 
> The 600T isn't going anywhere for a while. It's about 2.5 years old and is still selling well.


Thanks.







Was just wondered because the website where I bhought my case say that the 600t will be replaced.

This is in Danish but "Hej, 600T udgår og erstattes af nye modeller, vi forventer derfor ikke at få den igen."

But it says: "Hello 600T will be replaced by new models, therefor we don't except to get it in stock again"

So this is a big lie?


----------



## Krullmeister

I work at an etailer so I see this quite often. What's more likely is that their supplier stopped selling it for whatever reason. Companies lose purchase connections all the time so it's also likely that they lost the supplier that had that case. End of the line for the supplier doesn't necessarily mean that they are stopped being made.

If you live in Denmark you can find them here (takes about a week or so to get to the main warehouse from the supplier):

http://www.webhallen.com/dk-da/hardware/158392
http://www.webhallen.com/dk-da/hardware/132402
http://www.webhallen.com/dk-da/hardware/147271


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> If you live in Denmark you can find them here (takes about a week or so to get to the main warehouse from the supplier):


Thanks for that man! Really love how people respond so fast to help someone


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Thanks for that man! Really love how people respond so fast to help someone


No worries mate! Just happy to help


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Good good, weather was awesome! Getting ready for work again now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my tracker information says: 'Customs clearance processing complete' that was from Tuesday, so lets hope I get it today or tomorrow.
> Congrats! Woot


Well hopefully sooner than later,make sure you take lots of pics when it arrives...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Well hopefully sooner than later,make sure you take lots of pics when it arrives...


I just got a call from my dad @ home that my panel arrived *Woot*, so pics tonight


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That's the problem I've researched and none pop to mine that would prevent me from getting one haha, To be honest I'm happy with the single card but crossfire just makes it look so much better! Hah!
> 
> I did see your build before, that's why i was wondering about the LEDS because your build is dark blue and the coolers slightly lighter, as you said before Maplins would definitely sell matching LEDS.
> 
> I got a question... Do you know what size sleeving i would need to get to fit around a crossfire bridge? I wanted to make a white bridge to go with my build.
> 
> #Edit: Come to think of it, the LEDS coming from the memory would probably blend in with the others so i think it would be fine stock!
> 
> #Edit (again): You don't have lighting do you? i cant actually see any.


I have white lighting around the inside of the case, an LED kit.

I think I prefer the memory cooler you have to be honest, with postage though they are a little expensive (£29)

What size tubes would I need to put some on my H100?

I got a black SLI Bridge from ebay, not sure about sleeving an SLI Bridge but might look quite cool.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have white lighting around the inside of the case, an LED kit.
> 
> I think I prefer the memory cooler you have to be honest, with postage though they are a little expensive (£29)
> 
> What size tubes would I need to put some on my H100?
> 
> I got a black SLI Bridge from ebay, not sure about sleeving an SLI Bridge but might look quite cool.


ID 1/4. Make sure you straighten the tubing first. £29! Wow that's costl!


----------



## Darylrese

ID 1/4? Can't find that size on specialtech....is it a normal size for computer water cooling?

Yeah £29 is a lot for a memory cooler that does next to nothing haha


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I just got a call from my dad @ home that my panel arrived *Woot*, so pics tonight


Dnt be skipping work early to go home and see your panel,







,Even tho i would..hahahaha..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Wish I could, but I only have one train per hour.

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Please tell me you feel like a kid on christmas eve..lol..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Please tell me you feel like a kid on christmas eve..lol..


Haha yes indeed! I also just ordered some sleeving material from mdpc, woohoo, custom blue,white and dark grey cables here I come.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Haha yes indeed! I also just ordered some sleeving material from mdpc, woohoo, custom blue,white and dark grey cables here I come.


are you going to sleeve them yourself..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> ID 1/4? Can't find that size on specialtech....is it a normal size for computer water cooling?
> 
> Yeah £29 is a lot for a memory cooler that does next to nothing haha


Sorry, its 3/8 ID, 5/8 OD. Don't know why i put 1/4.

Heres a link
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-125-XS
but obviously white.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> are you going to sleeve them yourself..


Yep, I'm gonna try, start with the 24pin and the 8/6pins and Sata cables. I hope I don't mess up my cables


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yep, I'm gonna try, start with the 24pin and the 8/6pins and Sata cables. I hope I don't mess up my cables


well my hats off to you for trying to make them on your own,I thought about doing it once,but later changed my mind and just bought some extensions,looking forward to seeing them tho....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> well my hats off to you for trying to make them on your own,I thought about doing it once,but later changed my mind and just bought some extensions,looking forward to seeing them tho....


Well I currently have white extensions, but I came across the cable sleeving thread here on OCN and I loved all the custom stuff. I hope my results will look nice.

thx


----------



## Darylrese

ah cool cheers mate, makes more sence now lol Is that the size you got or the size you wish you had got?

Stupid bank holiday now so not ordering anything yet as it wont turn up till next Tuesday. I ordered a few bits on the last bank holiday and it didn't turn up for about 4 days on 1st class mail! Stupid Royal Mail!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> ah cool cheers mate, makes more sence now lol Is that the size you got or the size you wish you had got?
> 
> Stupid bank holiday now so not ordering anything yet as it wont turn up till next Tuesday. I ordered a few bits on the last bank holiday and it didn't turn up for about 4 days on 1st class mail! Stupid Royal Mail!


I ordered that one, but I got it in eBay. I know right I have a friend working in the Royal Mail, she says half of the staff hardly do any work haha!

I'm trying to sleeve my crossfire bridge at the moment, finding it hard what size I need to get.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I ordered that one, but I got it in eBay. I know right I have a friend working in the Royal Mail, she says half of the staff hardly do any work haha!
> 
> I'm trying to sleeve my crossfire bridge at the moment, finding it hard what size I need to get.


It's stupid that motherboards/gpu's don't provide a black crossfire bridge like the sli one. The orange is really ugly









Good luck!

I'm almost going home, woohoo, can't wait to unpack my panel







hope it's fits like a glove


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> It's stupid that motherboards/gpu's don't provide a black crossfire bridge like the sli one. The orange is really ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I'm almost going home, woohoo, can't wait to unpack my panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it's fits like a glove


You better post some pictures later! >









Btw, are you planning on getting a fan hole in it or are you just going solid?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> It's stupid that motherboards/gpu's don't provide a black crossfire bridge like the sli one. The orange is really ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I'm almost going home, woohoo, can't wait to unpack my panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it's fits like a glove


I got a black crossfire bridge with my 7950, but i want to have a white one.
I'm was thinking about buying the full acrylic side panel, after i buy my second card! Hope it all fits!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

So I got my panel, unpacked it, tested it and it fits like a glove. But when I install my latches it does hang a bit on the left side (which is odd, because it's normally the right that closes difficult), now after inspecting it does seem to be a problem with my latches, gggrr. Going to have to search my mesh panel and try those latches.
No fan holes.

Okay here are some pics, don't mind the dust and hard drives my other stuff still needs to arrive. When I have everything I take some decent pics with my camera on a tripod.

Picture spam, don't mind my make-up bag and clothes haha


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So I got my panel, unpacked it, tested it and it fits like a glove. But when I install my latches it does hang a bit on the left side (which is odd, because it's normally the right that closes difficult), now after inspecting it does seem to be a problem with my latches, gggrr. Going to have to search my mesh panel and try those latches.
> No fan holes.
> 
> Okay here are some pics, don't mind the dust and hard drives my other stuff still needs to arrive. When I have everything I take some decent pics with my camera on a tripod.
> 
> Picture spam, don't mind my make-up bag and clothes haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! I am so tempted to get one myself...only problem would be the shipping cost to Singapore


----------



## Darylrese

Looks awesome young lady







I'm jealous!!!

£80 here and £15 postage, if there was one with holes in for a fan or two id be all over it


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hehe thanks! I'm happy, it's like nothing is there haha









Great work from Cyberdruid.


----------



## Krullmeister

10/10 would use.

That looks absolutely stunning with your build! The 5,25" quick releases definitively completes the look!

Great job!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hehe thanks! I'm happy, it's like nothing is there haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work from Cyberdruid.


That side panel is so perfect and so is your build. Unbelievably beatiful. I want a side panel like that. First I need sleeved cables like you have. Did you sleeve them yourself?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So I got my panel, unpacked it, tested it and it fits like a glove. But when I install my latches it does hang a bit on the left side (which is odd, because it's normally the right that closes difficult), now after inspecting it does seem to be a problem with my latches, gggrr. Going to have to search my mesh panel and try those latches.
> No fan holes.
> 
> Okay here are some pics, don't mind the dust and hard drives my other stuff still needs to arrive. When I have everything I take some decent pics with my camera on a tripod.
> 
> Picture spam, don't mind my make-up bag and clothes haha


Wow im beyond jealous right now,it looks bloody awesome,more pics please..







..Now that i have seen yours i cnt wait to get mine..it wont be shipped until next week tho







.Once again your build looks awesome,cnt imagine the looks of it when you get your cables sleeved..Now i have to play the waiting game like you did,in the mean time im gonna get 2 680 backplate for my 670's and hope that they fit..lol..Nice make-up bag by the way..







..


----------



## de4ler

well that a nice side panel . nice job


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So I got my panel, unpacked it, tested it and it fits like a glove. But when I install my latches it does hang a bit on the left side (which is odd, because it's normally the right that closes difficult), now after inspecting it does seem to be a problem with my latches, gggrr. Going to have to search my mesh panel and try those latches.
> No fan holes.
> 
> Okay here are some pics, don't mind the dust and hard drives my other stuff still needs to arrive. When I have everything I take some decent pics with my camera on a tripod.
> 
> Picture spam, don't mind my make-up bag and clothes haha






Thats it, buying one this week


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> Thats it, buying one this week


----------



## Recr3ational

Right, i bought some IC Diamond, i put it on my 7950 and my temps dropped from 63c under load to 51c. Thats some pretty decent temp drop!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Right, i bought some IC Diamond, i put it on my 7950 and my temps dropped from 63c under load to 51c. Thats some pretty decent temp drop!


Which i had the guts to re-apply the tim on my g-cards,pretty good drop in temps man..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Which i had the guts to re-apply the tim on my g-cards,pretty good drop in temps man..


Its the same as putting it on a CPU







I'm sure everyone was afraid at one point!


----------



## djriful

My fan controller broke... :c


----------



## M4RINE

Hey guys doing my first build with it, just wondering if anyone know if I can fit a hyper 212 evo and 120 fans on the side mesh I believe they are 25mm thick. I tried to search for the answer but couldn't find it. Thanks and jealous of the rig skills


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 would use.
> 
> That looks absolutely stunning with your build! The 5,25" quick releases definitively completes the look!
> 
> Great job!


Thanks, I l ike it too. Yes those look nice, although when you see them the white is warmer than the other white in the case. I think I'm gonna paint the screws from the expansion slots white too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> That side panel is so perfect and so is your build. Unbelievably beatiful. I want a side panel like that. First I need sleeved cables like you have. Did you sleeve them yourself?


Nope those are NZTX extensions, but I ordered some stuff from MDPC and gonna sleeve everything myself (white, blue, dark grey).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Wow im beyond jealous right now,it looks bloody awesome,more pics please..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Now that i have seen yours i cnt wait to get mine..it wont be shipped until next week tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Once again your build looks awesome,cnt imagine the looks of it when you get your cables sleeved..Now i have to play the waiting game like you did,in the mean time im gonna get 2 680 backplate for my 670's and hope that they fit..lol..Nice make-up bag by the way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Hehe lol, it does look awesome! I'm super happy, I'm looking at it the whole time, I think I'll accidently reach into the case to adjust a cable not knowing the panel is on haha.
Before you know it next week will be over and you will have your panel








Good luck on the backplates.
And thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> Thats it, buying one this week


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> My fan controller broke... :c


That sucks








You should get a different controller, looks awesome in the case, like the bitfenix Recon


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Right, i bought some IC Diamond, i put it on my 7950 and my temps dropped from 63c under load to 51c. Thats some pretty decent temp drop!


Ahhh mate that's an incredible change in temps just for changing TIM! I haven't used it since my GTX 580. Think I might have to get some more IC Diamond and try it on my cards.

How did you apply it to the GPU? Dot in middle? Cross method or spread?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ahhh mate that's an incredible change in temps just for changing TIM! I haven't used it since my GTX 580. Think I might have to get some more IC Diamond and try it on my cards.
> 
> How did you apply it to the GPU? Dot in middle? Cross method or spread?


That is a good result, I might also give it a go. Although how does mx4 compare to ic diamond? as that's what I have, also have some as5 laying around.

Btw your new panel looks awesome sparkles!


----------



## Darylrese

IC Diamond is much thicker than MX-4 (I have owned both) I prefer IC Diamond but its more expensive as a rule and you only get about 5 applications before its empty....unless you get the big tube which seems hard to get hold of.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ahhh mate that's an incredible change in temps just for changing TIM! I haven't used it since my GTX 580. Think I might have to get some more IC Diamond and try it on my cards.
> 
> How did you apply it to the GPU? Dot in middle? Cross method or spread?


I just put a dot in the middle and put the heatsink on, the result is incredible haha, if you go on eBay and search for it there's a deal for 2 IC Diamond for £10


----------



## Darylrese

This? If so, bargain I just placed an order! Always handy to have even if it doesn't help reduce my temps vs MX-4

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Tubes-IC-Diamond-7-Carat-CPU-Thermal-Compound-Heatsink-Paste-/310636478844?pt=UK_Computing_Other_Computing_Networking&hash=item485360817c


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> This? If so, bargain I just placed an order! Always handy to have even if it doesn't help reduce my temps vs MX-4
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Tubes-IC-Diamond-7-Carat-CPU-Thermal-Compound-Heatsink-Paste-/310636478844?pt=UK_Computing_Other_Computing_Networking&hash=item485360817c


Yes my friend, because it doesn't doesn't come in packaging that you are gonna throwaway anyway, you save like £10 haha


----------



## RocketAbyss

Finally. The USB 3.0 header has arrived and I have finished connecting it to the 600T usb pass thru.






Looks good everything works as normal. Anyway, [email protected] blue and red color of the USB 3.0 header connection


----------



## DrEvil

Hi everyone, I'm new here, so before everyone sais how messy is my wiring, please note that I'm fresh out of zip-ties. Oh and my videocard sucks too, I know... -_-'

I'm still going to watercool it just for fun









So here's my baby...

(By the way it's my first watercooling rig, so please be indulgent)

1-


2-


3-

As you can see I used the fill port as a return for the loop, as I wanted to "see" the flow going from the front of the PC, and I installed a permanent fill port, using the return's usual emplacement.

4-

I drilled a hole right there in the top of my 600T to place the fill port. It fits so well it feels like Corsair's wanted us to install it right there.

5-

Here you can see the leds on the radiator fan far far deep.

6-

Just enough space so I can plug my wires to my PC









7-

Waiting on the 3 "Y" to plus in the 3 "pull" fans, missing those green leds...

8-

With those 2 UV lights I could almost open a tanning salon









9-


10-

After the first day of running this new system, I notice the ram was BURNING hot... I have a finger without firgerprint to prove it...
So I installed this ram cooler kit I had laying around, never got the chance to use it before...

11-


12-


13-


14-


15-


16-


17-


So here's the deal :

-Corsair 600T (Of course)
-i7 2600k
-Asus P8P67 pro rev 3.1
-32Gb Corsair Vengeance black
-Corsair AX850 Gold
-Asus GeForce GTX550 Ti DirectCU TOP
-3 TB, 2 x 2TB, 2 x 500GB, all WD HDD
-120GB OCz Vertex 3 SSD
-EK-Supremacy Nickel-Acetal waterblock
-EK-Mosfet Asus P8P67 Nickel-Acetal Waterblock
-Swiftech MCR320-XP Radiator
-swiftech MCP655 waterpump with variable speed control
-Fusion Dual Bay Black Acetal Fluorescent Green reservoir
-NZXT Sentry Touchscreen fan controller (Had it from previous install)
-Arctic Silver 5 thermal grease

What is missing, and "en route" :
-2 x Koolance GPU-200 Waterblock (one for videocard, one for chipset
-8 x Swiftech MC14 BGA Memory Heatsinks
-3 "Y" for pluging the missing fans
-Black sleeve for the wiring
-Koolance VLV-13TSPL Drain Valve
-Koolance INS-FM19 Coolant Flow Meter
-Koolance Flow Meter Adapter With Display (That I will somehow fit the screen into the 600T window, and that will shut down the PC in case of waterpump failure)

So I'll keep up with the updates as I finish my build...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Your wiring is so messy...







...Just kidding of course,nice build man...What are your cpu temps like at load...


----------



## DrEvil

At no load around 28Celsius, the highest I've been able to get was 54 Celsius, fully overclocked and benchmarking for like 6 hours, temp in the room went from 21 to 36 though...









The PC keep cool, but not me!!! lol


----------



## DrEvil

Actually only one core went up to 54, the other ones were about 51, but this core always got a bit hotter from the day I got this CPU, even with my air cooled system, I'm guessing an air bubble inside the CPU.


----------



## goodtobeking

Hey guys sorry for the plug. But the BOINC Pentathlon has just started and we could use the help of some of the crazy rigs in this thread. There are 5 different disciplines, 1 of which is GPU and the other 4 being CPU. So even if you dont have a beast GPU, any CPU power would be greatly appreciated. We need to show everyone who OCN really is, and how much power we have!!!!

So far the projects selected are SIMAP, which is CPU and will run during the entire even, WCG Clean Energy Project which is another CPU project which will run 5 days, and Einstein which is the only GPU project and will run both brands of graphics cards. The other 2 projects will be announced at a later date. If any of you are interested, please post any questions in the above link. We will be glad to help you out.

Now to go back on topic, checkout some testing I was doing with my Frozen Q Liquid Fusion reservoir with drops of Mayhems UV blue dye.


----------



## DrEvil

Very nice, this pentathlon will be a good way to test my new rig, might have to crank up the A/C though...


----------



## Darylrese

oh man i really want to watercool my setup! If only i had a spare £500


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrEvil*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm new here, so before everyone sais how messy is my wiring, please note that I'm fresh out of zip-ties. Oh and my videocard sucks too, I know... -_-'
> 
> I'm still going to watercool it just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's my baby...
> 
> (By the way it's my first watercooling rig, so please be indulgent)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1-
> 
> 
> 2-
> 
> 
> 3-
> 
> As you can see I used the fill port as a return for the loop, as I wanted to "see" the flow going from the front of the PC, and I installed a permanent fill port, using the return's usual emplacement.
> 
> 4-
> 
> I drilled a hole right there in the top of my 600T to place the fill port. It fits so well it feels like Corsair's wanted us to install it right there.
> 
> 5-
> 
> Here you can see the leds on the radiator fan far far deep.
> 
> 6-
> 
> Just enough space so I can plug my wires to my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7-
> 
> Waiting on the 3 "Y" to plus in the 3 "pull" fans, missing those green leds...
> 
> 8-
> 
> With those 2 UV lights I could almost open a tanning salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-
> 
> 
> 10-
> 
> After the first day of running this new system, I notice the ram was BURNING hot... I have a finger without firgerprint to prove it...
> So I installed this ram cooler kit I had laying around, never got the chance to use it before...
> 
> 11-
> 
> 
> 12-
> 
> 
> 13-
> 
> 
> 14-
> 
> 
> 15-
> 
> 
> 16-
> 
> 
> 17-
> 
> 
> So here's the deal :
> 
> -Corsair 600T (Of course)
> -i7 2600k
> -Asus P8P67 pro rev 3.1
> -32Gb Corsair Vengeance black
> -Corsair AX850 Gold
> -Asus GeForce GTX550 Ti DirectCU TOP
> -3 TB, 2 x 2TB, 2 x 500GB, all WD HDD
> -120GB OCz Vertex 3 SSD
> -EK-Supremacy Nickel-Acetal waterblock
> -EK-Mosfet Asus P8P67 Nickel-Acetal Waterblock
> -Swiftech MCR320-XP Radiator
> -swiftech MCP655 waterpump with variable speed control
> -Fusion Dual Bay Black Acetal Fluorescent Green reservoir
> -NZXT Sentry Touchscreen fan controller (Had it from previous install)
> -Arctic Silver 5 thermal grease
> 
> What is missing, and "en route" :
> -2 x Koolance GPU-200 Waterblock (one for videocard, one for chipset
> -8 x Swiftech MC14 BGA Memory Heatsinks
> -3 "Y" for pluging the missing fans
> -Black sleeve for the wiring
> -Koolance VLV-13TSPL Drain Valve
> -Koolance INS-FM19 Coolant Flow Meter
> -Koolance Flow Meter Adapter With Display (That I will somehow fit the screen into the 600T window, and that will shut down the PC in case of waterpump failure)
> 
> So I'll keep up with the updates as I finish my build...


Not going to comment about the wiring, but you have some of the longest tubing runs I have seen. But looking good so far


----------



## DrEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Not going to comment about the wiring, but you have some of the longest tubing runs I have seen. But looking good so far


Wait until I add the chipset and the videocard to the loop









Yeah yeah I know, "only one loop"? This is why I got a big bulky pressure capable pump, wanted to cool everything from only one shot









And so far, the temp only rise 1C above room temp in all the loop, yay for infrared thermometer









Call me crazy, but I like to experiment


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrEvil*
> 
> Wait until I add the chipset and the videocard to the loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah I know, "only one loop"? This is why I got a big bulky pressure capable pump, wanted to cool everything from only one shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so far, the temp only rise 1C above room temp in all the loop, yay for infrared thermometer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me crazy, but I like to experiment


Nothing wrong with just one loop, the benefit of two loops and a system with spaghetti tubing going all over the place really does not cut it with me, I would prefer a system looking clean and straight natural flow lines in the tubing. Keep up the good work







, I must get back to my sleeving..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey all!

Nice builds again








@ DrEvil nothing about the wires but omg @ the dust







hehe

Look what I got in the mail today


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Nice builds again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ DrEvil nothing about the wires but omg @ the dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> 
> Look what I got in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And that's what makes Nils and MDPC the best place to order sleeving from!

Is the green sleeving for the sata cables or something else?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> And that's what makes Nils and MDPC the best place to order sleeving from!
> 
> Is the green sleeving for the sata cables or something else?


The green is my headphone cable/USB cables, don't know if it's gonna work though, well we'll see


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> The green is my headphone cable/USB cables, don't know if it's gonna work though, well we'll see


Ahh! I was quite scared that it would be inside the case and clash with the lovely color scheme you got going! I'd definitively be tempted to sleeve my peripherals when I get to doing my own sleeving job. However, I do think that sleeving one of these could be quite difficult


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Ahh! I was quite scared that it would be inside the case and clash with the lovely color scheme you got going! I'd definitively be tempted to sleeve my peripherals when I get to doing my own sleeving job. However, I do think that sleeving one of these could be quite difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol indeed that would be one hell of a job. Mine is a Ultrasone Pro 550, just not sure if I'm willing to cut the original jack of









Omg I love that fankeychain


----------



## Darylrese

Haha he is a geek with his noctua keyring lol







be interesting to see how your sleeping turns out. I have thought about sleeping my own cables before but never tried it, I was lazy and bought mine premade from eBay lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Lol indeed that would be one hell of a job. Mine is a Ultrasone Pro 550, just not sure if I'm willing to cut the original jack of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I love that fankeychain


Yea.... I'm not actually going to do anything to these headphones, I love them too much!









Thanks!







It did hurt a bit to kill the fan but hey, I recon it was worth it because it's flipping awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Haha he is a geek with his noctua keyring lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be interesting to see how your *sleeping* turns out. I have thought about *sleeping* my own cables before but never tried it, I was lazy and bought mine premade from eBay lol


Yea, I'm too scared to snooze of by myself so I went the easy route and bought premade sleep as well


----------



## DrEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Nice builds again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ DrEvil nothing about the wires but omg @ the dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


Yeah, I know, lol









You should have seen it before I installed the loop, I cleaned it all up a lot compared to BEFORE









Been having this case for 2 years now, and it's the only flaw I found to it, it seems to attract all the dust...

Oh well, less to clean elsewhere


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Nice builds again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ DrEvil nothing about the wires but omg @ the dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> 
> Look what I got in the mail today Noice....So when are you gonna start sleeving and whats the colour scheme you are going for....


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> The green is my headphone cable/USB cables, don't know if it's gonna work though, well we'll see


That's a really cool idea. I wanna do that with my headphones now!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Added 2 fans to my HDD cage,and installed my backplates...Now just waiting on my acrylic panel to be shipped by cyberdruid...http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/img5058fw.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/img5054b.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*


The blue, white and dark grey are for in the case, the green is for cables outside the case because it's the same color as my wall









Might try doing a cable on thursday (I have vacation)

Oh by the way nice going with the fans and backplates! Wish I could have backplates on my cards

*Question:* About the sleeving should I go heatshrinkless or not? I bought black heatshrink but also white & blue.

I think I'm gonna try a sata cable tonight, don't need to pull any wires for that


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> The blue, white and dark grey are for in the case, the green is for cables outside the case because it's the same color as my wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might try doing a cable on thursday (I have vacation)
> 
> Oh by the way nice going with the fans and backplates! Wish I could have backplates on my cards
> 
> *Question:* About the sleeving should I go heatshrinkless or not? I bought black heatshrink but also white & blue.
> 
> I think I'm gonna try a sata cable tonight, don't need to pull any wires for that


I still cnt believe you are doing your own sleevings....wish i knew about (heatshrinkless),so i could help you out....Goodluck on the sata cable,please post a sample of what you are doing or even if its not finished,atleast the bits you have done so far,i might have to get you to make some for me..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> The blue, white and dark grey are for in the case, the green is for cables outside the case because it's the same color as my wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might try doing a cable on thursday (I have vacation)
> 
> Oh by the way nice going with the fans and backplates! Wish I could have backplates on my cards
> 
> *Question:* About the sleeving should I go heatshrinkless or not? I bought black heatshrink but also white & blue.
> 
> I think I'm gonna try a sata cable tonight, don't need to pull any wires for that


Im my experience ( i might be wrong) if you want to sleeve without heatshrink its better if you use paracord, as you need to burn the end down to the metal, if you tried it with normal sleeving it would go all weird. Again i might be wrong but i think thats how you do it :S


----------



## TheTingez

My first photos for the Corsair 600t SE White, finally got it delivered (took forever) so here they are. Can i be your buddies now ? ... LOL i wanna be a member of your gang LOL ... Do i need to contact anyone to become a Official Club member ? anyway take a look at whats going on so far .......











Let me know any thoughts so far, not that there is much to comment on yet ... LOL


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> The blue, white and dark grey are for in the case, the green is for cables outside the case because it's the same color as my wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might try doing a cable on thursday (I have vacation)
> 
> Oh by the way nice going with the fans and backplates! Wish I could have backplates on my cards
> 
> *Question:* About the sleeving should I go heatshrinkless or not? I bought black heatshrink but also white & blue.
> 
> I think I'm gonna try a sata cable tonight, don't need to pull any wires for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im my experience ( i might be wrong) if you want to sleeve without heatshrink its better if you use paracord, as you need to burn the end down to the metal, if you tried it with normal sleeving it would go all weird. Again i might be wrong but i think thats how you do it :S
Click to expand...

I saw a tutorial on YouTube and indeed. You put the heatshrink on the edge land smelt the plastic tot the metal afterwards you remove the heatshrink.

Might be thougher tot remove again I soul guess. I like it with heatshrink, nut you meer tot be precies for it tot be awesome!

Welcome tot the club, what colorscheme are you gonna use?

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowline2553

Hiya... I plan on getting a 600t Gunmetal Silver in a couple of weeks to replace my current case before getting a Swiftech H220. Is there a way to mod the case so that I can have the fill port on the rad pointed up instead of down?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Hiya... I plan on getting a 600t Gunmetal Silver in a couple of weeks to replace my current case before getting a Swiftech H220. Is there a way to mod the case so that I can have the fill port on the rad pointed up instead of down?


Not a lot of height available between the rad & motherboard. To fit the fill port facing up would require a rectangular hole cut in the top for the rad's reservoir; similar to what some have done to fit the rad above the case for push-pull setups. Then you can place the fans above and rad below the top steel. I'd also cut the mesh out (as quite a few have done) between the fans & rad. Only issue I can think of is if the hose fittings are tight against the underside of the case, which I'd worry about damage or potential leaks; in that case I'd think of placing a thin spacer (maybe 5mm or so) in; would also give a slight shroud effect that couldn't hurt...


----------



## Shadowline2553

The only other clearance issue that I can think of is the shroud on my Sabertooth Z77. I have already purchased the fans for the rad, 2x Noctua NF-F12s and I am trying to make this thing far quieter than my current machine.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheTingez*
> 
> My first photos for the Corsair 600t SE White, finally got it delivered (took forever) so here they are. Can i be your buddies now ? ... LOL i wanna be a member of your gang LOL ... Do i need to contact anyone to become a Official Club member ? anyway take a look at whats going on so far .......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know any thoughts so far, not that there is much to comment on yet ... LOL


Hi and welcome! Love the look of those fans, are you going to keep the yellow color throughout your build?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Hiya... I plan on getting a 600t Gunmetal Silver in a couple of weeks to replace my current case before getting a Swiftech H220. Is there a way to mod the case so that I can have the fill port on the rad pointed up instead of down?


I don't think it's gonna be that hard to mod the case so you get the fill port "upwards" or "on top". The only real clearance issue is if you want to mount it with the port towards the back you would basically have to remove the locking mechanism for the top mesh. But placing it the other way with the tanks and port towards the front instead would just require a small cutout.



Congratulations on your choice of case btw!!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> The blue, white and dark grey are for in the case, the green is for cables outside the case because it's the same color as my wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might try doing a cable on thursday (I have vacation)
> 
> Oh by the way nice going with the fans and backplates! Wish I could have backplates on my cards
> 
> *Question:* About the sleeving should I go heatshrinkless or not? I bought black heatshrink but also white & blue.
> 
> I think I'm gonna try a sata cable tonight, don't need to pull any wires for that


I vote heatshrinkless.


----------



## Doc1355

I see some great builds here guys..keep it up!









Here is my finished project:











Worklog in my sig


----------



## Darylrese

WOAH sexy mumma!!! LOVE the sleeving colours mate!

Also, what radiators did you need for your SLI watercooling setup?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> WOAH sexy mumma!!! LOVE the sleeving colours mate!
> 
> Also, what radiators did you need for your SLI watercooling setup?


Thanks man!

Tha rad setup goes like this:

1x120mm Rear
1x240mm Top
1x200mm Front


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I see some great builds here guys..keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worklog in my sig


WOOOOWWWW very nice build,loving the colour coordination...


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I see some great builds here guys..keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worklog in my sig






WHOA BEND ME OVER AND CALL ME SHIRLEY!
I think i just had a nergasm, NICE build man


----------



## ez12a

way to rep water cooled 600Ts, fantastic looking build!


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I see some great builds here guys..keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> Worklog in my sig


Very nicely done!


----------



## Mergatroid

@Doc1355

Yet another awesome water-cooled 600T build. Nice job.


----------



## Branish

Doc your build looks amazing! Got some new toys a couple of weeks ago (the 680's):

I just got in some of my watercooling parts but I don't have any photos yet. The ETA on having the build done is looking like mid summer since I'll have to cut the case to fit the 360 in the roof and the 240 in the front and then be able to decide on my fittings. I'm after the clean look Doc has achieved. I'm pondering whether or not to paint the case candy apple red. Also I'm not sure what colour coolant to use. I'm leaning towards red but I'm afraid of there being too much red. If I leave the case white then I'd like to tie the white colour in somehow but I think white coolant might look out of place.


----------



## ez12a

i did a little vinyling to make the interior black.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I see some great builds here guys..keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worklog in my sig


Geesus!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I see some great builds here guys..keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my finished project:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worklog in my sig


OMG, drool








Very nice!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Doc your build looks amazing! Got some new toys a couple of weeks ago (the 680's):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got in some of my watercooling parts but I don't have any photos yet. The ETA on having the build done is looking like mid summer since I'll have to cut the case to fit the 360 in the roof and the 240 in the front and then be able to decide on my fittings. I'm after the clean look Doc has achieved. I'm pondering whether or not to paint the case candy apple red. Also I'm not sure what colour coolant to use. I'm leaning towards red but I'm afraid of there being too much red. If I leave the case white then I'd like to tie the white colour in somehow but I think white coolant might look out of place.


I think you should let the case in the original color, looks great and clean, personally I like white, red, grey theme.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> i did a little vinyling to make the interior black.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build! Love what you did with the vinyl, just a suggestion but maybe get some sleeved cables









I didn't have any time to try and sleeve a sata cable








Probably I'll try tonight. I did however figure out that I can sleeve my headphones without cutting the jack off. Watched the sata sleeving tutorial from Lutro0 and saw that you have to strech out the sleeve and then you can fit it over.

I ordered some of the cablemanagement clips and forgot to add the screws







damn it!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I see some great builds here guys..keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my finished project:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worklog in my sig


Followed your build log for quite a while! Glad to see that you have joined our ranks in this club!

Absolutely stunning work and one of the top 5 600T builds in my book!


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> WOOOOWWWW very nice build,loving the colour coordination...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> WHOA BEND ME OVER AND CALL ME SHIRLEY!
> I think i just had a nergasm, NICE build man


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> way to rep water cooled 600Ts, fantastic looking build!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Very nicely done!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> @Doc1355
> 
> Yet another awesome water-cooled 600T build. Nice job.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Doc your build looks amazing!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Geesus!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> OMG, drool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Followed your build log for quite a while! Glad to see that you have joined our ranks in this club!
> 
> Absolutely stunning work and one of the top 5 600T builds in my book!


Thank you very much guys,i'm really glad that you like it!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I see some great builds here guys..keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my finished project:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worklog in my sig








































Also, I think I need help cleaning the mess in my trousers.


----------



## 303869

Very nice build Doc1355, thanks for sharing! I love the design you made, may I ask what Nimus is?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Very nice build Doc1355, thanks for sharing! I love the design you made, may I ask what Nimus is?


I believe it's Animus from the Assassin's creed games


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Very nice build Doc1355, thanks for sharing! I love the design you made, may I ask what Nimus is?


Thanks man!

Its not nimus,its Animus from assassin's creed but instead of A i used the Abstergo logo!!!

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9001 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> Its not nimus,its Animus from assassin's creed but instead of A i used the Abstergo logo!!!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9001 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


Derp I just realised after I posted lol stupid moment there. Anyway just looked through your log and you've really done a fantastic job, easily one of the best looking 600t's if not the best I have ever seen.


----------



## AlDyer

My build fades before your masterpiece Doc(tore) (Spartacus) D


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> My build fades before your masterpiece Doc(tore) (Spartacus) D


I so miss that show..


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Derp I just realised after I posted lol stupid moment there. Anyway just looked through your log and you've really done a fantastic job, easily one of the best looking 600t's if not the best I have ever seen.


Hehe thanks man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> My build fades before your masterpiece Doc(tore) (Spartacus) D


Gratitude!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I so miss that show..


Ohh me too!!!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I see some great builds here guys..keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my finished project:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Mouth drooling images!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worklog in my sig


Seriously one awesome build. Especially seeing the custom sleeve job, right in the middle of doing my own and I now have a lot of respect for people that do it themselves; its time consuming, fiddly, and frustrating but you get a high sense of accomplishment when you are finished.









Oh, I love the custom black and blue panels.. Would love to know how you made them.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Tried sleeving my headphone cables, it's ok, but I think I didn't shrink it enough, it loosened up a bit









Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Tried sleeving my headphone cables, it's ok, but I think I didn't shrink it enough, it loosened up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its official im gonna commission you to do my cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## Darylrese

Looks really good Sparkles! Well done!

I would heat that heatshrink up a little more so its tighter, a lighter might do it?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Tried sleeving my headphone cables, it's ok, but I think I didn't shrink it enough, it loosened up a bit









Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Whoops sending through tapatalk and it screwed up a little tripple post.

It's not easy lol, I had ropeburn hehe and black fingertips. Maybe later I'll try my sata cables in white.

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## hakz

try using the end of a hot soldering iron to shrink the tube to prevent unwanted burns.


----------



## Ballashoes

Does anyone have a model for the 600T in SketchUp? All I can find is this.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> Does anyone have a model for the 600T in SketchUp? All I can find is this.


Lol, the 3D image in the link you provided is mirror image or something. Windowed panel on the wrong side, and the back is backwards. Same with the 2D image.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Tried sleeving my headphone cables, it's ok, but I think I didn't shrink it enough, it loosened up a bit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


Ha Ha.. I cant believe your wall is that color, we have the same color at work and I green screen people in all funny locations.









Good job on the sleeving









I did all my PCI-E connectors with the heat shrink method, but after last night trying the heat shrinkless method found it much more professional. Now redoing all my sleeve yet again.



NOTE: Of course these are not totally completed, just using the connectors and plugs to show the two methods and what they look like for my build log.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Ha Ha.. I cant believe your wall is that color, we have the same color at work and I green screen people in all funny locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on the sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did all my PCI-E connectors with the heat shrink method, but after last night trying the heat shrinkless method found it much more professional. Now redoing all my sleeve yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Of course these are not totally completed, just using the connectors and plugs to show the two methods and what they look like for my build log.


Hehe yes my wall is like that, just a tad less fluo green, more like healty grass green.

Nice! Indeed the shrinkless looks better


----------



## Darylrese

Sparkles, I have always thought of doing my own sleeving, do you find it very hard?

What do I need to buy to make my own cables? I love the shrink wrap less look and thinking of giving it a go myself!


----------



## Recr3ational

Whats up buddy,
Im trying to do my own sleeving to, but i bought extensions and sleeving the extensions,
For three reasons.
1: I am a complete noob and probably break or cut the wires..
2: It's easier for me to handle
3: As my power supple is semi modular apparently it will void the warranty.

Have you had experience on sleeving before?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I only tried one cable it was ok, I guess it will go easier after a few cables. I found the hardest part was stretching the cable and then hold it to but the shrink on.

You need sleeving, mdpc or paracord and heatshrinks. Also I bought the molex extractor, but you can use something else. A lighter and a cutter. You should watch the lutro0 clips on youtube. Mdpc isn't cheap though.

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Whats up buddy,
> Im trying to do my own sleeving to, but i bought extensions and sleeving the extensions,
> For three reasons.
> 1: I am a complete noob and probably break or cut the wires..
> 2: It's easier for me to handle
> 3: As my power supple is semi modular apparently it will void the warranty.
> 
> Have you had experience on sleeving before?


Hi mate,

No experience with sleeving yet, I bought extensions too but they are falling apart a little. Corsair do a complete kit for my PSU for £26.99 which is a bargain (all wires sleeved) but the blue is a deep sea blue which im not sure about. The problem with extensions is all the surplus cable you need to hide and manage at the back of the motherboard tray. It looks so much neater with normal sleeved cables

Here's the kit they make for my PSU, What do you guys think? It would be much cheaper than making my own but making your own you can have exactly what colours you want.



I cant find anywhere in UK that does black computer connectors to make cables, theres plenty of sleeving available on ebay.

My extensions are a plastic kind of sleeving which has freyed and is coming away from the heatshrink so id like something more flexible and soft.


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Lol, the 3D image in the link you provided is mirror image or something. Windowed panel on the wrong side, and the back is backwards. Same with the 2D image.


Yeah I had to fix that in SketchUp, pretty easy but I was hoping there was one with the internals done.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> No experience with sleeving yet, I bought extensions too but they are falling apart a little. Corsair do a complete kit for my PSU for £26.99 which is a bargain (all wires sleeved) but the blue is a deep sea blue which im not sure about. The problem with extensions is all the surplus cable you need to hide and manage at the back of the motherboard tray. It looks so much neater with normal sleeved cables
> 
> Here's the kit they make for my PSU, What do you guys think? It would be much cheaper than making my own but making your own you can have exactly what colours you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant find anywhere in UK that does black computer connectors to make cables, theres plenty of sleeving available on ebay.
> 
> My extensions are a plastic kind of sleeving which has freyed and is coming away from the heatshrink so id like something more flexible and soft.


I have the white kit for my psu and they are very good imo, does look a lot better than extensions. I'd say go for it.


----------



## Darylrese

It would be a different blue to my setup though, not sure what it will look like? I do like my blue / black cables, I just wish I could get some that were more flexible without heatshrink as soon as they are bent, the sleeve comes out of the shrink and is freyed at the ends making it really hard to put back in!



I have finished my side panel fan mod too. After experimenting with a lot of expensive fans, filters and adaptors, I ended up using a metal grill sprayed matt black, the surround from a round filter, a rubber shroud, and an AP-15 (Sprayed blue) with Akasa Rubber Mounts. Its much quieter now the fan isn't hard up against the grill...max temp on my GPU is now 67c







I also replaced the TIM on both of my cards with IC Diamond.



Also anyone know if this fan will fit when an Internal USB 3.0 connector is fitted? Its going to be very close as the connector is right next to the memory bank clips.


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> No experience with sleeving yet, I bought extensions too but they are falling apart a little. Corsair do a complete kit for my PSU for £26.99 which is a bargain (all wires sleeved) but the blue is a deep sea blue which im not sure about. The problem with extensions is all the surplus cable you need to hide and manage at the back of the motherboard tray. It looks so much neater with normal sleeved cables
> 
> Here's the kit they make for my PSU, What do you guys think? It would be much cheaper than making my own but making your own you can have exactly what colours you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant find anywhere in UK that does black computer connectors to make cables, theres plenty of sleeving available on ebay.
> 
> My extensions are a plastic kind of sleeving which has freyed and is coming away from the heatshrink so id like something more flexible and soft.






Go for that man, its better and neater, to be fair though, I'm quite happy with extensions. I tend to curl the cable to save some space.
The only things ruining my cable management is the cables coming from my Cathodes and Digital Thermometer. ( They have really, i mean really long wires.)

The fan? I think it will fit. The "clips" goes smaller as it goes down, so you're all right there!

Edit: IC DIAMOND FOR THE WIN! I clocked my 7950 to 1150/1550, NEVER goes above 65







. Stock is 880/1200


----------



## Krullmeister

Personally I think that your current ones will look better than the Corsair ones. The mixed black and blue really ties all the colors together quite nicely. I have all red cables for mine but I want to do a mix when I get around to getting some custom sleeving. At the moment I do think you have a quite nice balance of blue and black. One color doesn't take over the other.


----------



## CTV

Guys

I have a question. The 600T's top removable fan grille allows for fans to be installed between the removable fan grille and the actual chassis. Usually this is used for 240 rads as I am sure all of you would know, which means it has enough space to fit 120mm fans which are usually 25mm thick (height). With 25mm of clearance (at least) in mind, can one fit a BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm fan in this "fan compartment" as these fans have a profile of 25mm as well? Do you perhaps know if anyone has attempted this at all?

Thanks


----------



## goodtobeking

Yes you can fit 2 120mm fans up there, but I personally havnt tried a 200mm there. I dont see why not though, maybe someone else will chime in on that.

But from what you said, you cant fit a radiator up in the top compartment without doing some modding to the case. It mounts to the underside of the chassis of the case


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Yes you can fit 2 120mm fans up there, but I personally havnt tried a 200mm there. I dont see why not though, maybe someone else will chime in on that.
> 
> But from what you said, you cant fit a radiator up in the top compartment without doing some modding to the case. It mounts to the underside of the chassis of the case


Thanks. I am aware that you cannot fit a rad in there without modification, yet you can fit 2X 120mm fans, but that isn't really my question. I am only interested to know if a BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm will fit in there as it too has a 25mm profile as 120mm fans and could most likely fit in there. Need to know if someone actually tried this and if they were successful.

If no-one has tried this, can I ask anyone with a front mounted BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm a huge favour to please test this for me if it isn't too much trouble and possibly even a pic. Attention also needs to be paid with regards to the removable fan grille - if it fit properly afterwards without catching somewhere or pushing against something as it may cause vibrations and/or rattles


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Guys
> 
> I have a question. The 600T's top removable fan grille allows for fans to be installed between the removable fan grille and the actual chassis. Usually this is used for 240 rads as I am sure all of you would know, which means it has enough space to fit 120mm fans which are usually 25mm thick (height). With 25mm of clearance (at least) in mind, can one fit a BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm fan in this "fan compartment" as these fans have a profile of 25mm as well? Do you perhaps know if anyone has attempted this at all?
> 
> Thanks


The mesh in the top compartment is not wide enough to fit a 200mm fan on top. The top clearance isn't the problem it's just that it's only made for 120mm fans.

As you can see in this picture it would hit the edge of the lowered section.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Thanks. I am aware that you cannot fit a rad in there without modification, yet you can fit 2X 120mm fans, but that isn't really my question. I am only interested to know if a BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm will fit in there as it too has a 25mm profile as 120mm fans and could most likely fit in there. Need to know if someone actually tried this and if they were successful.
> 
> If no-one has tried this, can I ask anyone with a front mounted BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm a huge favour to please test this for me if it isn't too much trouble and possibly even a pic. Attention also needs to be paid with regards to the removable fan grille - if it fit properly afterwards without catching somewhere or pushing against something as it may cause vibrations and/or rattles


I can test this for you tonight if you wanna wait.


----------



## Norbozz

My Corsair 600T Rig, i went with the color blue as my team in the build. Going to do more thing to it like Custom watercooling and stuff like that.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The mesh in the top compartment is not wide enough to fit a 200mm fan on top. The top clearance isn't the problem it's just that it's only made for 120mm fans.
> 
> As you can see in this picture it would hit the edge of the lowered section.


Just tried the same before I saw Krullmeister's pic. The 120mm fans fit up top because the mesh is recessed down. You have ~20mm of depth between the steel & top surround without dropping into the mesh section, but the shape of the Spectre Pro mounts would cause the fan to just barely sit on the edge of the inner ridge of plastic top shell (as you can see in Krull's photo) and lift it up further.

I also tried the factory 200mm fan; since it's only 20mm, it also would just barely hit the plastic in the center (easy dremel fix). However, using it would require spacers between the top plate & the mesh so the fan housing doesn't warp when you screw it down; but then you'll run into interference with the plastic frame for the mesh grille.

Gave a thought to a 180mm fan, but you're looking at approx 165mm max width for a fan to sit down into the mesh section...


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> It would be a different blue to my setup though, not sure what it will look like? I do like my blue / black cables, I just wish I could get some that were more flexible without heatshrink as soon as they are bent, the sleeve comes out of the shrink and is freyed at the ends making it really hard to put back in!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished my side panel fan mod too. After experimenting with a lot of expensive fans, filters and adaptors, I ended up using a metal grill sprayed matt black, the surround from a round filter, a rubber shroud, and an AP-15 (Sprayed blue) with Akasa Rubber Mounts. Its much quieter now the fan isn't hard up against the grill...max temp on my GPU is now 67c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also replaced the TIM on both of my cards with IC Diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> Also anyone know if this fan will fit when an Internal USB 3.0 connector is fitted? Its going to be very close as the connector is right next to the memory bank clips.


I know exactly what you mean, that is the primary reason I am moving away from the heat shrink method.. plus from my experience doing the heat shrink method is more timely and even more frustrating, especially when trying to get the ends of the head shrink spot on.

If you or others have not seen or watched Video Sleeving Guide Series by Lutro0 (which is a legend at sleeving) then find a couple hours spare and watch them.. especially the *Part 9 - Heatshrinkless Method - Part 1* Plastic Type Sleeve video.

I personally found that the heat shrink less method is much quicker and gives better results, and all that time wasted trying to line up the heat shrink is gone.

If you have not pulled your sleeve really tight and have enough slack to go over the metal crimps as shown in Part 9, you might be able to pull your current connectors apart and use your current sleeve but convert over to the shrink less method, it would well be worth a try and would only cost you a couple dollars in heat shrink.

The tools to do the heat shrink less method is really small, you only need some heat shrink, something to cut your sleeve, lighter and a molex pin remover. If you dont have a molex pin tool, you can make one very simply by using a small paper clip and then using the inside U shape so they are like a small set of tweezers.. now get a pair of pliers and squeeze the ends down so they are flatter and slip into the connector.. its as simple as that.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Guys
> 
> I have a question. The 600T's top removable fan grille allows for fans to be installed between the removable fan grille and the actual chassis. Usually this is used for 240 rads as I am sure all of you would know, which means it has enough space to fit 120mm fans which are usually 25mm thick (height). With 25mm of clearance (at least) in mind, can one fit a BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm fan in this "fan compartment" as these fans have a profile of 25mm as well? Do you perhaps know if anyone has attempted this at all?
> 
> Thanks


No, you cannot fit a 200mm fan in the top fan compartment.


----------



## Jester435

How do you install the bitfinex pro 200mm on the inside top?? Doesn't look like mine is going to fit


----------



## Xclsyr

You would have to enlarge the slot above the motherboard to fit. It's only made to fit the original 20mm thick fan.

I'm not sure I've seen any cases upgrade the top fan, most either go rads or switch to 2x120mm for the top.


----------



## Jester435

I ended up removing the smoke colored plastic and using zip ties. Will upload pictures when I am done

update:
Step 1 remove the smoke colored plastic

step 2 align the fan to where it is supposed to be aligned
step 3 get smallest zipties, so you can get a tight fit.
step 4 use the little tabs on the clear plastic to attach the ziptie to the top of the case.





I hope this is helpful to someone.

If this has already been posted. I was unable to find it.

Thanks!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norbozz*
> 
> My Corsair 600T Rig, i went with the color blue as my team in the build. Going to do more thing to it like Custom watercooling and stuff like that.


very nice build..


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I only tried one cable it was ok, I guess it will go easier after a few cables. I found the hardest part was stretching the cable and then hold it to but the shrink on.
> 
> You need sleeving, mdpc or paracord and heatshrinks. Also I bought the molex extractor, but you can use something else. A lighter and a cutter. You should watch the lutro0 clips on youtube. Mdpc isn't cheap though.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


Any more cables finished yet...Which ones will you be working on next....? Just got an email from cyberdruid saying my acrylic panel has been shipped,im super excited to see it,even tho tracking says its still in the u.s...


----------



## NRD

I'm still trying to get through all the posts in this thread but I thought I would share my 600T SE and what I've done with it. But first I have to congratulate everyone on all the awesome builds and for giving me great ideas for my own. Recently I've had the upgrade itch (which I'm hoping to satisfy with a new GTX 780) but in the mean time I thought I would upgrade my cooling situation since I knew I could get better flow and case pressure ( I went for positive pressure to keep dust out).

So I grabbed a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro for the front and moved all my drives to a 5.25' to 3.5" Silverstone bay converter and replaced it's stock fan with a FM121 to go along with the other 2 I have. Up top there are two 120mm Noctua NF-P12's as intake to add to CPU cooling and positive case pressure. The FM121 in the middle is secured through two slots in the MB tray designed for cable management with some heavy wire bent to shape around the fans and twisted tight on the back on the mobo tray. It seems to be secure enough







I was wondering if the switching the top to intake could have disturbed the exhaust fan airflow as it was blowing intake air directly at it so I created that custom duct out of an old DVD-R spindle lid I had lying around and it seems to help CPU temps quite a bit as it acts as a push/pull for the CPU heatsink w/o having to mount another fan. To control all of this fan goodness I'm using a Fractal Adjust 108 6 channel fan controller.

When I decided to switch the top to intake I had to find some filter material so I went to a local fabric shop and got some a huge piece of black sheer fabric for $10. This stuff has come in handy as I also used it on the front of the 5.25" bay converter. I've also cut out most of the plastic spacers on the front and top grills as a lot of other users have done. When adding the mesh to the top I had to add some wire to hold the fabric back from being sucked into the NF-P12's and rubbing against the blades.

Please excuse the sloppy cable management and the dust on the HSF (it is almost two years old







) Oh and the crappy cell phone shots.





The new fan solution combined with moving the HDD trays has really increased the air flow in the case and temps have dropped by ~ 5-10C

After an hour of BF3 the highest the CPU got was 49C and the GPU was 70C







All set to overclock a new 780!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> I'm still trying to get through all the posts in this thread but I thought I would share my 600T SE and what I've done with it. But first I have to congratulate everyone on all the awesome builds and for giving me great ideas for my own. Recently I've had the upgrade itch (which I'm hoping to satisfy with a new GTX 780) but in the mean time I thought I would upgrade my cooling situation since I knew I could get better flow and case pressure ( I went for positive pressure to keep dust out).
> 
> So I grabbed a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro for the front and moved all my drives to a 5.25' to 3.5" Silverstone bay converter and replaced it's stock fan with a FM121 to go along with the other 2 I have. Up top there are two 120mm Noctua NF-P12's as intake to add to CPU cooling and positive case pressure. The FM121 in the middle is secured through two slots in the MB tray designed for cable management with some heavy wire bent to shape around the fans and twisted tight on the back on the mobo tray. It seems to be secure enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if the switching the top to intake could have disturbed the exhaust fan airflow as it was blowing intake air directly at it so I created that custom duct out of an old DVD-R spindle lid I had lying around and it seems to help CPU temps quite a bit as it acts as a push/pull for the CPU heatsink w/o having to mount another fan. To control all of this fan goodness I'm using a Fractal Adjust 108 6 channel fan controller.
> 
> When I decided to switch the top to intake I had to find some filter material so I went to a local fabric shop and got some a huge piece of black sheer fabric for $10. This stuff has come in handy as I also used it on the front of the 5.25" bay converter. I've also cut out most of the plastic spacers on the front and top grills as a lot of other users have done. When adding the mesh to the top I had to add some wire to hold the fabric back from being sucked into the NF-P12's and rubbing against the blades.
> 
> Please excuse the sloppy cable management and the dust on the HSF (it is almost two years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Oh and the crappy cell phone shots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new fan solution combined with moving the HDD trays has really increased the air flow in the case and temps have dropped by ~ 5-10C
> 
> After an hour of BF3 the highest the CPU got was 49C and the GPU was 70C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set to overclock a new 780!


I absolutely love that fan mounting of the one closest to the graphics card! How well does it sit there? Does it wobble at high speeds or something like that?

Also like the tube that you got for that rear exhaust.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I absolutely love that fan mounting of the one closest to the graphics card! How well does it sit there? Does it wobble at high speeds or something like that?
> 
> Also like the tube that you got for that rear exhaust.


The fan moves a tiny bit if you move the case position or when the fan kicks on full speed but only a very small amount, and I've yet to hear any vibration from it. The duct at the back is attached the same way, with a piece of heavy wire bent at a 180 and sent out the back mesh at the back of the case. Then I just twisted the wires tight on the back with some pliers like I did with the fan. I really lucked out with the fan mounting as the existing holes in the mobo tray were exactly 120mm apart and right in the perfect spot to cool the GPU.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> The fan moves a tiny bit if you move the case position or when the fan kicks on full speed but only a very small amount, and I've yet to hear any vibration from it. The duct at the back is attached the same way, with a piece of heavy wire bent at a 180 and sent out the back mesh at the back of the case. Then I just twisted the wires tight on the back with some pliers like I did with the fan.


Alright, sounds good! It kind of look like the fan is just floating there. Gives the build a very interesting look anyway









You could definitively fit a 140 there instead though, it would give you a bit more airflow but it could be a bit worse with vibrations and such due to the way that you have mounted it.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Alright, sounds good! It kind of look like the fan is just floating there. Gives the build a very interesting look anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could definitively fit a 140 there instead though, it would give you a bit more airflow but it could be a bit worse with vibrations and such due to the way that you have mounted it.


I could have gone with a few that would have given me higher CFM but these FM 121's push 110 CFM which is higher than most 140mm fans. The 140mm fans that pushed more air didn't come in the white to go with the build and wouldn't have fit the spot so well. I've also had previous experience with the FM 121 so I knew how beast they were


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> I could have gone with a few that would have given me higher CFM but these FM 121's push 110 CFM which is higher than most 140mm fans. The 140mm fans that pushed more air didn't come in the white to go with the build and wouldn't have fit the spot so well. I've also had previous experience with the FM 121 so I knew how beast they were


Well in that case you made a great choice









What is your take on the FM 121's then? 110 CFM is quite a lot for only a 2400 RPM. My Super Kaze that is 38mm thick and 3000rpm pushes according to the specs 133cfm while the 3000RPM Gentle Typhoon I got only does something like 83 CFM.

And those fans makes a fair bit of noise. How are the noise levels for your system?


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well in that case you made a great choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your take on the FM 121's then? 110 CFM is quite a lot for only a 2400 RPM. My Super Kaze that is 38mm thick and 3000rpm pushes according to the specs 133cfm while the 3000RPM Gentle Typhoon I got only does something like 83 CFM.
> 
> And those fans makes a fair bit of noise. How are the noise levels for your system?


Well with the fan controller I just installed the thing is pretty damned quiet right now as I just have the 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro and the Noctua NF-P12's running at full speed and they are very quiet, yet still provide enough air to create positive pressure with the exhaust turned down. When I game I'm wearing headphones with the volume cranked so I can't hear the system, but yea it does sound like a vacuum with all the fm 121's spinning at top speed.









The only issue I have with the FM 121's is that they come with an odd wiring set up. They include their own single channel fan controller that is designed to fit into a 3.5" floppy drive bay lol. Kind of a pain when you'd like to use your own fan controller or the motherboard pwm connecters. So there is one yellow RPM wire to connect to the mobo for fan monitoring; one very short 2 pin female cable that is for the included fan controller; and a long molex male/female cable. Easy enough to find a 3 pin male female cable and splice it with a molex cable with smaller gauge 3pin wire leading out of it from my stash of wiring accessories and old PCs that I just can't seem to get out of the crawl space


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Any more cables finished yet...Which ones will you be working on next....? Just got an email from cyberdruid saying my acrylic panel has been shipped,im super excited to see it,even tho tracking says its still in the u.s...


Haven't started on the 'real' cables yet








I did sleeve 5 sata data cables just a moment ago, I can see that my fingers are hurting a bit and I got ropeburn again









Turns out my dad had a heatgun, works way better than a lighter









Here's an artsy picture


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Haven't started on the 'real' cables yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did sleeve 5 sata data cables just a moment ago, I can see that my fingers are hurting a bit and I got ropeburn again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out my dad had a heatgun, works way better than a lighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an artsy picture


what size sleeving and heatshrink do you use?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> what size sleeving and heatshrink do you use?


This is MDPC Sata sleeve and same for the heatshrink


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> I'm still trying to get through all the posts in this thread but I thought I would share my 600T SE and what I've done with it. But first I have to congratulate everyone on all the awesome builds and for giving me great ideas for my own. Recently I've had the upgrade itch (which I'm hoping to satisfy with a new GTX 780) but in the mean time I thought I would upgrade my cooling situation since I knew I could get better flow and case pressure ( I went for positive pressure to keep dust out).
> 
> So I grabbed a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro for the front and moved all my drives to a 5.25' to 3.5" Silverstone bay converter and replaced it's stock fan with a FM121 to go along with the other 2 I have. Up top there are two 120mm Noctua NF-P12's as intake to add to CPU cooling and positive case pressure. The FM121 in the middle is secured through two slots in the MB tray designed for cable management with some heavy wire bent to shape around the fans and twisted tight on the back on the mobo tray. It seems to be secure enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if the switching the top to intake could have disturbed the exhaust fan airflow as it was blowing intake air directly at it so I created that custom duct out of an old DVD-R spindle lid I had lying around and it seems to help CPU temps quite a bit as it acts as a push/pull for the CPU heatsink w/o having to mount another fan. To control all of this fan goodness I'm using a Fractal Adjust 108 6 channel fan controller.
> 
> When I decided to switch the top to intake I had to find some filter material so I went to a local fabric shop and got some a huge piece of black sheer fabric for $10. This stuff has come in handy as I also used it on the front of the 5.25" bay converter. I've also cut out most of the plastic spacers on the front and top grills as a lot of other users have done. When adding the mesh to the top I had to add some wire to hold the fabric back from being sucked into the NF-P12's and rubbing against the blades.
> 
> Please excuse the sloppy cable management and the dust on the HSF (it is almost two years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Oh and the crappy cell phone shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new fan solution combined with moving the HDD trays has really increased the air flow in the case and temps have dropped by ~ 5-10C
> 
> After an hour of BF3 the highest the CPU got was 49C and the GPU was 70C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set to overclock a new 780!






If you use the hdd cage you can mount the fan on the existing hole ( where the second hdd cage is supposed to be)
You could put a rubber mount where the screw is to get rid of the noise


Sorry about the picture quality

good job though


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Haven't started on the 'real' cables yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did sleeve 5 sata data cables just a moment ago, I can see that my fingers are hurting a bit and I got ropeburn again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out my dad had a heatgun, works way better than a lighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an artsy picture


Great job on getting the heatshrink up under the clip. It's seemless.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> If you use the hdd cage you can mount the fan on the existing hole ( where the second hdd cage is supposed to be)
> You could put a rubber mount where the screw is to get rid of the noise
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the picture quality
> 
> good job though


Yea I had it set up like that before with the other hdd tray down on the bottom, but I wanted to put a 120mm fan in the 5.25" bays and I also wanted to add a larger front fan. With that being said the 5.25" bay converter unit seemed the most logical as it helps that intake air from the front reach the gpu assist fan and ultimately the gpu. I didn't want to swap the window out and with the HDD trays gone there is only 1 screw hole where I had it before so I decided that 2 mount points would be better, plus there is a little indentation in the mobo tray where I placed it, almost like it belongs there or something lol. TY btw! I love this case


----------



## kidvapor

sup guys, this is my first build. been ongoing for quite some time now. i finally got it to the point where i'm content with it.
http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/kidvapor58/media/pc builds/DSC06046_zps1968a16d.jpg.html


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidvapor*
> 
> sup guys, this is my first build. been ongoing for quite some time now. i finally got it to the point where i'm content with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/kidvapor58/media/pc builds/DSC06046_zps1968a16d.jpg.html


Very nice! Well done. What GPU/CPU? clocks? Temps?


----------



## kidvapor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Very nice! Well done. What GPU/CPU? clocks? Temps?


silly of me not to post that into with the pic lol
CPU- fx-8350 4.5GHz @ 32c idle
GPU XFX 6850 37c @ idle (being replaced sometime this week)


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidvapor*
> 
> silly of me not to post that into with the pic lol
> CPU- fx-8350 4.5GHz @ 32c idle
> GPU XFX 6850 37c @ idle (being replaced sometime this week)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidvapor*
> 
> sup guys, this is my first build. been ongoing for quite some time now. i finally got it to the point where i'm content with it.
> http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/kidvapor58/media/pc builds/DSC06046_zps1968a16d.jpg.html


Beautiful build man great job!
Welcome to the fx 8350 train. I don't feel so alone now








What mobo are you using?

Edit: what's your ambient temps? Because I got 26c on my FX with the H100?


----------



## kidvapor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Beautiful build man great job!
> Welcome to the fx 8350 train. I don't feel so alone now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What mobo are you using?
> 
> Edit: what's your ambient temps? Because I got 26c on my FX with the H100?


lol thanks man, im using the gigabyte 990fxa-ud3. now temps are complicated... every once in awhile i go into the bios and it reads usually 29-33c. however speccy and other programs read 16-20c idle when usually i keep my place at about 24c for ambient... so i just run with about 32c


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidvapor*
> 
> lol thanks man, im using the gigabyte 990fxa-ud3. now temps are complicated... every once in awhile i go into the bios and it reads usually 29-33c. however speccy and other programs read 16-20c idle when usually i keep my place at about 24c for ambient... so i just run with about 32c


Man I don't trust gigabytes temps, I use the 990fxa-ud5 and I'm sure it's lying to me. All the temps and voltages are off, I use HWMINITOR, seemed to be right. Any idea wha GPU you buying yet?


----------



## kidvapor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man I don't trust gigabytes temps, I use the 990fxa-ud5 and I'm sure it's lying to me. All the temps and voltages are off, I use HWMINITOR, seemed to be right. Any idea wha GPU you buying yet?


yeah i used to have the fx-4100 and i'd get readings like 4c, it was ridiculous. i just rely on the bios. and yes the ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2. just waiting on some ebay stuff to sell. lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidvapor*
> 
> yeah i used to have the fx-4100 and i'd get readings like 4c, it was ridiculous. i just rely on the bios. and yes the ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2. just waiting on some ebay stuff to sell. lol


I just seen the rad, I like what you did haha! Good choice! I was going for a 7870 but decided to buy a 7950 instead.


----------



## Darylrese

Some nice new builds joining recently









I tidied my room today and cleaned out computer, Found a can of Rockstar XDurance enegery drink when filling up the car earlier at the petrol station, the colours on the can are exactly what i want in my build haha Strange where you can find your inspiration from eh!


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Some nice new builds joining recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tidied my room today and cleaned out computer, Found a can of Rockstar XDurance enegery drink when filling up the car earlier at the petrol station, the colours on the can are exactly what i want in my build haha Strange where you can find your inspiration from eh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha yea inspiration can come from anywhere can't it?







Very nice build, have you done anything custom to the case? It almost looks like you removed the mesh from the rear exhaust port.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I ended up removing the smoke colored plastic and using zip ties. Will upload pictures when I am done
> 
> update:
> Step 1 remove the smoke colored plastic
> 
> step 2 align the fan to where it is supposed to be aligned
> step 3 get smallest zipties, so you can get a tight fit.
> step 4 use the little tabs on the clear plastic to attach the ziptie to the top of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is helpful to someone.
> 
> If this has already been posted. I was unable to find it.
> 
> Thanks!


hey very nice indeed thank rep


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I have a question for anyone using a H100/H100i,whats the best method of cleaning the rad,and have you ever tried cleaning the rad without removing the block off of the cpu...


----------



## ez12a

you can just dismount the radiator to clean it and leave the cpu block attached.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> you can just dismount the radiator to clean it and leave the cpu block attached.


I was thinking of doing that,but how do you clean between the fins..


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

put it in the sink and run some water on it, in between the fins, that should clean the rad


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Haha yea inspiration can come from anywhere can't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice build, have you done anything custom to the case? It almost looks like you removed the mesh from the rear exhaust port.


Thanks mate! I have done a couple of things to the case but nothing drastic!

- Mesh removed from front, top and rear fan mounts
- Custom made side window with 120mm intake fan


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I was thinking of doing that,but how do you clean between the fins..


http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368366202&sr=8-1&keywords=datavac









h100i's fins are pretty delicate, anything physically touching them will probably result in bent fins.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Some nice new builds joining recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tidied my room today and cleaned out computer, Found a can of Rockstar XDurance enegery drink when filling up the car earlier at the petrol station, the colours on the can are exactly what i want in my build haha Strange where you can find your inspiration from eh!


Hey man I know right,
I got mine from my favourite car haha! I'm doing my cables this week, white and dark blue to match my motherboard, have you thought about what you are going to do with your cables yet? Oh and I bought my second 7950 do you know if I get free games with it from overclockers?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidvapor*
> 
> sup guys, this is my first build. been ongoing for quite some time now. i finally got it to the point where i'm content with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/kidvapor58/media/pc builds/DSC06046_zps1968a16d.jpg.html


Awesome build. One question though: How did you improve the airflow under the case enough for adequate airflow for a 240 rad? I have a fan mod I did for the bottom of my case, and I have found that unless I let the front of my case overhang the desk, the airflow under the case is so bad I can actually hear the fan struggle and I can see the RPM drop on my fan controller as the fan tries desperately to move air without enough inlet area. I have thought about drilling large round holes in the side of the feet, but for now I'm just letting it overhang the desk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I have a question for anyone using a H100/H100i,whats the best method of cleaning the rad,and have you ever tried cleaning the rad without removing the block off of the cpu...


A brush, a vacuum with a brush attachment, canned air, datavac air blower, compressor....take your pick, they all work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368366202&sr=8-1&keywords=datavac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h100i's fins are pretty delicate, anything physically touching them will probably result in bent fins.


The fins are not overly delicate, and you would have to apply fairly unreasonable force to bend them.

Once again guys:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club#post_10808136

Specifically:

RULES:

1: You must post a pic or vid, link to a pic or vid, or link to a build log to become a member.
2: Please PM me if you wish to be removed from the club.

*3: Please refrain from re-posting or quoting an entire set of pics.*

4: Please respect other members.


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Awesome build. One question though: How did you improve the airflow under the case enough for adequate airflow for a 240 rad? I have a fan mod I did for the bottom of my case, and I have found that unless I let the front of my case overhang the desk, the airflow under the case is so bad I can actually hear the fan struggle and I can see the RPM drop on my fan controller as the fan tries desperately to move air without enough inlet area. I have thought about drilling large round holes in the side of the feet, but for now I'm just letting it overhang the desk.
> A brush, a vacuum with a brush attachment, canned air, datavac air blower, compressor....take your pick, they all work.
> The fins are not overly delicate, and you would have to apply fairly unreasonable force to bend them.






Once again guys:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club#post_10808136

Specifically:

RULES:

1: You must post a pic or vid, link to a pic or vid, or link to a build log to become a member.
2: Please PM me if you wish to be removed from the club.

*3: Please refrain from re-posting or quoting an entire set of pics.*

4: Please respect other members.

if that was directed at me, im sorry i cant do the spoiler thing on my phone!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey man I know right,
> I got mine from my favourite car haha! I'm doing my cables this week, white and dark blue to match my motherboard, have you thought about what you are going to do with your cables yet? Oh and I bought my second 7950 do you know if I get free games with it from overclockers?


I haven't done anything with them yet mate, probably won't do much with it just yet as they do look good dispite not being 100% perfect. What motherboard do you have? Asus use light blue colours which are harder to match.

It should say on overclockers comes with free games I think, are you after the never settle bundle? Best email them and ask mate. If its like Nvidia you will get an envelope with a few voucher cards in. They don't come in the box of the graphics card!

It says this on overclockers if you click on the game bundle:

*When you order a qualifying product this bundle will be included automatically for FREE in your order.*

When is your card coming? Will be interesting to hear how crossfire performs!

I haven't bought my memory cooler yet as im still not convinced its going to fit with my USB 3.0 header cable attached too.

I agree with rules, its impossible to do on a mobile device, not the posters fault. I think we can let people off in this instance!


----------



## Radiant93

I want to share my 600T as well. I'm having problems with the loop at the moment. any suggestions would be nice. I currently have a 240mm GT Stealth XFlow and a 120mm GT Stealth (normal).

Thanks.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> I want to share my 600T as well. I'm having problems with the loop at the moment. any suggestions would be nice. I currently have a 240mm GT Stealth XFlow and a 120mm GT Stealth (normal).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good!

Particularily love the yellow and black cables. Are you planning on using any colors on the liquid or are you going with distilled water?


----------



## Radiant93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> Particularily love the yellow and black cables. Are you planning on using any colors on the liquid or are you going with distilled water?


It's actually this


I can't quite decide yet on the color scheme as the black/yellow connectors came with the motherboard as a promo from my local retailer. (8pin, 24pin and 2x6pin)

Going all out yellow/black would be a nice idea but I'm not planning to ditch my 8gb x 4 Avexir Core yet since I just bought them (color blue)


----------



## ez12a

what kind of problems are you having with the loop? Looks good otherwise.


----------



## Radiant93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> what kind of problems are you having with the loop? Looks good otherwise.


Uhmmm. The loop from the GPU to the 120mm Rad kinda looks awkward. Maybe I need a PSU cover?

Is the whole blue/white theme with a touch of black/yellow just ok? I would also be need some sort of Fan Controller maybe.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nice! I'm liking it not something you see all the time.

I'm too lazy to start the sleeving









Have to take the thing half apart and I'm not in the mood. I need to be 'sick' @ home for a week or something


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> It's actually this
> 
> 
> I can't quite decide yet on the color scheme as the black/yellow connectors came with the motherboard as a promo from my local retailer. (8pin, 24pin and 2x6pin)
> 
> Going all out yellow/black would be a nice idea but I'm not planning to ditch my 8gb x 4 Avexir Core yet since I just bought them (color blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ahh







, it looked like it was colored tubing haha.

Yea I can see that it is quite a hard choice to make. What I personally would do is to try to get more yellow and black into the build while not getting rid of the blue you have. For example, painting the rings of the Corsair fans yellow to match the cables and mobo could actually work out quite well.


----------



## hakz

I agree. The rings would compliment the theme a lot.


----------



## qualitypro




----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> if that was directed at me, im sorry i cant do the spoiler thing on my phone!


Nope, just everyone. Need to post it once in a while for anyone who missed it.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Hiya, a question. I've been waffling now between the three colours of case. The white, dark graphite grey, or the silver grey. Two of those I can get locally and the other I would have to order from a e-tailer. My internal colour scheme is black and blue. Which colour works best with that scheme. I haven't ever had a white case before, only black and beige.


----------



## PhishKill

updated a bit, put the "finishing touches" on it for awhile (they're never really finished are they?) eventually going to go with a custom loop, or possibly just an h100, only time and funding will tell, as this is a budget rig.
her name is Lucy Prime
asus sabretooth z77
i5-3570k @ 4.2
corsair h50 push/pull
8gb crucial ballistix @ 1600
powercolor 7870 boost/myst. edition 2gb @ 1100/1500 (tahiti based, not pitcairn)
2tb sata3 7200 seagate (main... HUGE steam library)
32gb sata3 ssd (caching unit)
2x160gb sata2 7200rpm (for video edits/recording)
corsair cx500 (little champ i tell ya)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

another nice rig...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Need some help here,how do you do that spoiler thingy...


----------



## Krullmeister

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Need some help here,how do you do that spoiler thingy...






Highlight the post or part you want to put under a spoiler and click the black spoiler icon or just put

Code:



Code:


[SPOILER=Here are a bunch of pictures so in order to make this place less cluttered I have chosen to hide them underneath this spoiler tag] 
(here is where your post or watchamacall goes) 
[/SPOILER]


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qualitypro*




















nice build....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> I want to share my 600T as well. I'm having problems with the loop at the moment. any suggestions would be nice. I currently have a 240mm GT Stealth XFlow and a 120mm GT Stealth (normal).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Wow really nice...


----------



## Darylrese

lovely builds guys! Keep them coming!

I'm still dead chuffed with mine, never go above 68c on my graphics cards now









I want to do a few little mods and bits and pieces, still toying with the idea of the Corsair Airflow fan. Does anyone know if the fixing bracket covers 4 slot or 6? Its made for upto 6 slots but if the bracket is bigger than 4 I haven't got the room. This picture makes it look like it only covers 4 slots?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> I want to share my 600T as well. I'm having problems with the loop at the moment. any suggestions would be nice. I currently have a 240mm GT Stealth XFlow and a 120mm GT Stealth (normal).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not sure about the 120 rad on the bottom, I would not think you would get much air flow in that location, and I am assuming you are trying to suck air from the bottom and it will exhaust hot air inside







if so I hope you have one hell of a good dust filter on the bottom rad as its going to be a dust magnet.. unless you are putting your computer on a desk check that radiator every month and keep the fins clean.

You could always put that rad on the front and remove that drive bay holder.


----------



## Radiant93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Not sure about the 120 rad on the bottom, I would not think you would get much air flow in that location, and I am assuming you are trying to suck air from the bottom and it will exhaust hot air inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so I hope you have one hell of a good dust filter on the bottom rad as its going to be a dust magnet.. unless you are putting your computer on a desk check that radiator every month and keep the fins clean.
> 
> You could always put that rad on the front and remove that drive bay holder.


The bottom 120mm rad is actually elevated by around 3/4th of an inch or so. I used some aluminum brackets to elevate it. Not much air blown down but you can feel it if you stick your hand inside









As for now the plan would be to paint the SP120 / AF120 with a yellow accent and change my cooling liquid to mayhem yellow. Does that sound like a good idea?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> The bottom 120mm rad is actually elevated by around 3/4th of an inch or so. I used some aluminum brackets to elevate it. Not much air blown down but you can feel it if you stick your hand inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for now the plan would be to paint the SP120 / AF120 with a yellow accent and change my cooling liquid to mayhem yellow. Does that sound like a good idea?


I think that sounds great. Will give you a more consistent theme. I'd say, paint the fan rings first and see how that turns out before switching the liquid. You don't want the RAM's to feel out of place.


----------



## Darylrese

Just did a photoshop with the memory cooler, what do you guys think?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just did a photoshop with the memory cooler, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks a bit fake









I'd say that it looks quite nice actually. Not sure if the more greyish color and so on will be a problem but you can probably make some vinyl covers for it to make it blend in even better.


----------



## Darylrese

Haha shut it Krullmeister, you big purple fish!

Yes, it will be the same colour as my Corsair PSU, if it doesn't match how I want it, I can cover it in carbon film or black vinyl and it will look just peachy! Obviously the exposure and colours are different on the pictures I took it from


----------



## Krullmeister

YOU CAN'T QUIET ME!

Ah, great then! just go for it, you can never have too many fans


----------



## qualitypro

Thanks Dude!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> lovely builds guys! Keep them coming!
> 
> I'm still dead chuffed with mine, never go above 68c on my graphics cards now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to do a few little mods and bits and pieces, still toying with the idea of the Corsair Airflow fan. Does anyone know if the fixing bracket covers 4 slot or 6? Its made for upto 6 slots but if the bracket is bigger than 4 I haven't got the room. This picture makes it look like it only covers 4 slots?


Its made for 6 but as the clips gets smaller it only takes up 4 slots,


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> It's actually this
> 
> 
> I can't quite decide yet on the color scheme as the black/yellow connectors came with the motherboard as a promo from my local retailer. (8pin, 24pin and 2x6pin)
> 
> Going all out yellow/black would be a nice idea but I'm not planning to ditch my 8gb x 4 Avexir Core yet since I just bought them (color blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like your color scheme! It's original.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just did a photoshop with the memory cooler, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Personally I like the look of the bare memory sticks better, but that looks really good too. If you like it, go for it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Hiya, a question. I've been waffling now between the three colours of case. The white, dark graphite grey, or the silver grey. Two of those I can get locally and the other I would have to order from a e-tailer. My internal colour scheme is black and blue. Which colour works best with that scheme. I haven't ever had a white case before, only black and beige.


Hey fellow Canadian. You really have to answer that question yourself. Go through the thread (some of it anyway, I know it's huge) and decide which case goes best with your colours. It would really such to take advice on colour from people in the thread and then decide you don't like it after purchasing a case.

Are you buying from Memory Express? It looks like Calgary NW store has one original graphite 600T with no side window or mesh for $119.99. That's a great deal, especially if you are into making your own window or purchasing a plexy side panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Wow really nice...


You can also edit your post so you don't have to leave multiple messages in a row (double or triple posting). Takes a little practice to get good at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Not sure about the 120 rad on the bottom, I would not think you would get much air flow in that location, and I am assuming you are trying to suck air from the bottom and it will exhaust hot air inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so I hope you have one hell of a good dust filter on the bottom rad as its going to be a dust magnet.. unless you are putting your computer on a desk check that radiator every month and keep the fins clean.
> 
> You could always put that rad on the front and remove that drive bay holder.


Agree there. The 120mm fan I have in the bottom of my case really collects dust, and it's not on the floor. Lucky I did put a dust filter on it. A couple of weeks ago I replaced the fan for a better one and the filter was almost completely clogged. Because of that, I changed to a magnetic filter so I can clean it more often.

I was using this:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX28858

But switched to this:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX39959

Without screwing it on. So far so good.
The cool thing is, between the dust filter on the front 200mm fan, and the one in the custom installed 120mm fan intake on the bottom of the case, I didn't have to clean my rad at all. It was still clean!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just did a photoshop with the memory cooler, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice man. If you really like it then go for it. You don't really need memory cooling, but it sure looks sweet.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah memory cooling is pointless but it looks cool. I ordered it, it should be arriving in a minute. Was only £20 so thought id get it and see! Pics to follow tonight...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah memory cooling is pointless but it looks cool. I ordered it, it should be arriving in a minute. Was only £20 so thought id get it and see! Pics to follow tonight...


Haha finally getting it then








I've done major changes to my build. Redid the sleeving, just waiting for my second card and im basically done!


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new fan solution combined with moving the HDD trays has really increased the air flow in the case and temps have dropped by ~ 5-10C
> 
> After an hour of BF3 the highest the CPU got was 49C and the GPU was 70C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set to overclock a new 780!


I think I am going to have to give this fan placement a try. I was just playing the new Metro for an hour and my top gpu was at about 82c and bottom was at 75c. My house temps have increased a bit (25c) as summer is coming but it's not hot enough to warrant the aircon yet. Water cooling would be the best solution but importing all the parts into Korea and paying the taxes... just not in my budget atm. I don't want to put the mesh side panel on either.


----------



## ervhamzz213

wassup guys. ts been a long time.







i gave up modding my case and i miss my 600t and this forum.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> wassup guys. ts been a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gave up modding my case and i miss my 600t and this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey man! Missed seeing your awesome black build in here.

Are you just not finding any inspiration or is it something else that has caused you to give up modding? :/


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Hey man! Missed seeing your awesome black build in here.
> 
> Are you just not finding any inspiration or is it something else that has caused you to give up modding? :/


work. damn work almost killed me. 1 month of work without even a single dayoff is so insane. i'll be back with modding but with a cheaper case, i can't think of an exterior mod with the 600t.


my rig atm.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Just called the store and the $119 case is out of stock, but I will, through the power of price match, get one with Mesh for $133, though to that I have to add the price of a side panel from NCIX for 24.99.


----------



## Darylrese

So i fitted it and sprayed the screws to match but i'm not sure if i like it or not as it towers above everything else and i can only run the fans at 1500RPM otherwise it makes a cheap fan noise! Sorry for crap quality, iphone pictures suck!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So i fitted it and sprayed the screws to match but i'm not sure if i like it or not as it towers above everything else and i can only run the fans at 1500RPM otherwise it makes a cheap fan noise! Sorry for crap quality, iphone pictures suck!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The memory cooler does jump to the forefront of the build....Looks good tho....


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah its alright, think it might look better with black screws though?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So i fitted it and sprayed the screws to match but i'm not sure if i like it or not as it towers above everything else and i can only run the fans at 1500RPM otherwise it makes a cheap fan noise! Sorry for crap quality, iphone pictures suck!


Mine doesn't make a noise at all :/ looks good though i like it
What spray do you use? i want to spray my thumscrews


----------



## kanaks

Can't have enough of this build. Congrats are in order for my friend Doc! Spot on balance between flamboyance and subtle elements elevates this build to "profesional" status.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I see some great builds here guys..keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worklog in my sig


----------



## Radiant93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't have enough of this build. Congrats are in order for my friend Doc! Spot on balance between flamboyance and subtle elements elevates this build to "profesional" status.


I'm wondering what kind of material do you guys use for that panel? Does it have a DIY or Noob Tutorial?
By covering parts of the unit. It actually looks very tidy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I think that sounds great. Will give you a more consistent theme. I'd say, paint the fan rings first and see how that turns out before switching the liquid. You don't want the RAM's to feel out of place.


Yep. I'm gonna have to post pictures soon as I will be having my yellow acrylic paint tomorrow morning


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I'm wondering what kind of material do you guys use for that panel? Does it have a DIY or Noob Tutorial?
> By covering parts of the unit. It actually looks very tidy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I'm gonna have to post pictures soon as I will be having my yellow acrylic paint tomorrow morning


You should read his build log, it's done with vinyl stickers on plexiglass I believe, it's awesome! Oh and it's not a panel. They are covers

Good news my HDD drive bay converters are finally shipped!

Anyone here tried the game Defiance? I've been watching the show and I find it entertaining just purchased the digital edition, it's downloading as we speak/type


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> You should read his build log, it's done with vinyl stickers on plexiglass I believe, it's awesome! Oh and it's not a panel. They are covers
> 
> Good news my HDD drive bay converters are finally shipped!
> 
> Anyone here tried the game Defiance? I've been watching the show and I find it entertaining just purchased the digital edition, it's downloading as we speak/type


Tried it briefly at a Namco Bandai event they had. I wasn't too impressed, felt like the standard MMO. Nothing to really separate it from others in the genre except for the show. Keep in mind that I'm quite nitpicky when it comes to MMO's so I'm sure you'll enjoy it


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I've watched a some clips on youtube the beginning and stuff and it looks fun. We'll see it was 26 euros.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I've watched a some clips on youtube the beginning and stuff and it looks fun. We'll see it was 26 euros.


I'm expecting a 23 page review of it by tomorrow evening


----------



## Darylrese

Painted the screws black...still not sure!


----------



## Recr3ational

my second card should arrive tomorrow! CANT WAIT


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So i fitted it and sprayed the screws to match but i'm not sure if i like it or not as it towers above everything else and i can only run the fans at 1500RPM otherwise it makes a cheap fan noise! Sorry for crap quality, iphone pictures suck!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It still looks pretty sweet, and running the fans slower is OK since the RAM coolers aren't helping a lot anyway. In fact, why not just turn them down to 1000 RPM and see if they're quiet enough to be indistinguishable from the rest of the system noises. Just using it to keep the air from forming a dead spot around the RAM would be fine.
(I like the blue screws).


----------



## Ballashoes

Heres some updated pictures of my battlestation!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Got some well deserved update on my panel after 5 days without tracking being updated,its finally in australia,now i have to wait for customs to release it,bad news its friday here so hopefully i get it by tuesday or wednesday...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> Heres some updated pictures of my battlestation!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Desktop layout,nice looking rig...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> Heres some updated pictures of my battlestation!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That desk is just absolutely amazing









You got a pretty nice rig too! Excellent combination


----------



## Shadowline2553

I am looking at get some individually sleeved cables for my PSU, Corsair AX860i and I think that the blue would look great... They would really stand out and provide some contrast, everything else in the build, other than the light sources, is either black, dark brown, or dark green. (Board is a Asus Sabertooth.) What is your guys' opinion of that idea?


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> I am looking at get some individually sleeved cables for my PSU, Corsair AX860i and I think that the blue would look great... They would really stand out and provide some contrast, everything else in the build, other than the light sources, is either black, dark brown, or dark green. (Board is a Asus Sabertooth.) What is your guys' opinion of that idea?


I'm assuming the black and dark brown are from the Sabertooth, so the dark green is from other components I am guessing. If that is the case, then I would suggest going with either all Green sleeving or a combination of black and green.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Actually the dark green is the colour of the USB 3.0 Header on the board, but it is mostly concealed by the cable from my front USB 3.0 Box.


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Actually the dark green is the colour of the USB 3.0 Header on the board, but it is mostly concealed by the cable from my front USB 3.0 Box.


Black and blue would look OK, but I don't there is enough contrast between those 2 colors. What about a Black & White theme?


----------



## Shadowline2553

I already have two of the fans, as well as an LED Light strip for the case, All of them feature Blue as the colour. 1 Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm, 1 Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm, and 1 NZXT LED Light String.


----------



## danno29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Got some well deserved update on my panel after 5 days without tracking being updated,its finally in australia,now i have to wait for customs to release it,bad news its friday here so hopefully i get it by tuesday or wednesday...


hey
new to this place and looking to start a new project with the 600T. Just about sorted my wishlist for the build and will be hopefully ordering it all very soon.
Just wondering if that is the full acrylic side panel you are talking about ? and how much did it end up costing ? price and shipping to NSW Australia ?
I love the look of those panels and need to find out if it is worth buying and shipping or making my own.

Loving a fair amount of builds on here. Made my mind up to get a 600T

Cheers


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danno29*
> 
> hey
> new to this place and looking to start a new project with the 600T. Just about sorted my wishlist for the build and will be hopefully ordering it all very soon.
> Just wondering if that is the full acrylic side panel you are talking about ? and how much did it end up costing ? price and shipping to NSW Australia ?
> I love the look of those panels and need to find out if it is worth buying and shipping or making my own.
> 
> Loving a fair amount of builds on here. Made my mind up to get a 600T
> 
> Cheers


Hey there welcome soon to be 600T owner









Yes he is talking about the acrylic panel made by Cyberdruid. The panel itself is 75$ (routed edge) or 125$ (clear edge) + shipping, mine was 51$ to Belgium.

Good luck on the build


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Everything thing that sparkles said,i got the clear edge panel which was $125 and shipping was $64,its safe to say because we are so far from the rest of the world shipping is more expensive for us,everything added up was $189.03...


----------



## danno29

Thanks, I may end up just buying one.......I can't not go without one...they look awesome.

Need to finalize my build and get cracking.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey there welcome soon to be 600T owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is talking about the acrylic panel made by Cyberdruid. The panel itself is 75$ (routed edge) or 125$ (clear edge) + shipping, mine was 51$ to Belgium.
> 
> Good luck on the build


What do you mean by "routed" edge?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> What do you mean by "routed" edge?


This link will explain the difference of both the routed edge and the polished edge....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Tried it briefly at a Namco Bandai event they had. I wasn't too impressed, felt like the standard MMO. Nothing to really separate it from others in the genre except for the show. Keep in mind that I'm quite nitpicky when it comes to MMO's so I'm sure you'll enjoy it


I didn't really get to play that much yesterday, maybe around 45minutes, but it looks like a fun game, I'm going to enjoy this one. I still have sooo many games to go through on my Playstation 3, so little time









But before I start playing tonight, I will be opening my case and cleaning it out. Also the white corsair cables I ordered before I realized I wanted to sleeve my own have arrived, so I'll put those in the build and in the meanwhile I can sleeve my original cables without worry that I have to finish or I can't start up my pc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> This link will explain the difference of both the routed edge and the polished edge....


Indeed, basically clear is see through, nicely sanded, the other one is not


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> This link will explain the difference of both the routed edge and the polished edge....


Got it, thanks! I think I might order from CyberDruid within the next two weeks


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Indeed, basically clear is see through, nicely sanded, the other one is not


Sorry to ask but I could not really see it close enough in the video. Routed just means the outer edges aren't polished and cannot be seen thru right? It wouldn't matter once it is attached into the case amirite? Sorry if its a rhetorical question but I just need to get it cleared out of my head, cos seeing it as how much it might cost to ship to Singapore, I would make do with the routed panel if it really won't matter once it is inside the case.


----------



## Darylrese

Quite luck in a way, a chap on ebay sells them in the UK for £79.99 with a polished edge.

If I ever decide to get one, ill just buy one of those! Problem for me is cooling, I would need to watercool first.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Sorry to ask but I could not really see it close enough in the video. Routed just means the outer edges aren't polished and cannot be seen thru right? It wouldn't matter once it is attached into the case amirite? Sorry if its a rhetorical question but I just need to get it cleared out of my head, cos seeing it as how much it might cost to ship to Singapore, I would make do with the routed panel if it really won't matter once it is inside the case.


Basically yes, you won't notice it, I guess, not 100% sure.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> I am looking at get some individually sleeved cables for my PSU, Corsair AX860i and I think that the blue would look great... They would really stand out and provide some contrast, everything else in the build, other than the light sources, is either black, dark brown, or dark green. (Board is a Asus Sabertooth.) What is your guys' opinion of that idea?


Don't forget that you could get a colour you like and then get some MDPC-X sleeve and just do a couple of the wires with a custom colour... they are normally really easy to do, especially if it is just one or two runs of sleeve.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Quite luck in a way, a chap on ebay sells them in the UK for £79.99 with a polished edge.
> 
> If I ever decide to get one, ill just buy one of those! Problem for me is cooling, I would need to watercool first.


Yeah but how much is £79+£10 delivery in US dollars :/


----------



## Darylrese

$137...its a lot but we aren't in America







There's plenty of people doing it in the USA but not really anyone over here.


----------



## Shadowline2553

I am a bit new at the whole custom PC thing. I only started building in December and this is the second revision of my current build. The current form not having enough internal volume to work in, being too noisy, and not looking as clean as I'd like. When I decided to upgrade my chassis I also decided to try and make things look as neat and professional as possible while at the same time being as quiet as I can get it. Hence the Liquid Cooling via the Swiftech H220 with a few case mods. I've liked a lot of the individual sleeved cable runs, I've even tried out the Bitfenix Alchemy extensions but would prefer ones to run from the PSU all the way to the parts. That's what is attracting me to the Corsair cables.


----------



## OkanG

Nice to see this thread is still really active







Pictures inc next week when I'll be getting my baby under water! By the way, does anyone live anywhere near Denmark who knows whether it's possible to get one of those all-acrylic side panels? Would be awesome if it was possible! If not, how do I go about getting one of those to Denmark?

EDIT: I just messaged CyberDruid, seems like the way to go for me







It would be the finishing detail after I get all my watercooling!


----------



## Shadowline2553

Just bought my 600t in Steel Silver from Memory Express, photo proof soon.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Nice to see this thread is still really active
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures inc next week when I'll be getting my baby under water! By the way, does anyone live anywhere near Denmark who knows whether it's possible to get one of those all-acrylic side panels? Would be awesome if it was possible! If not, how do I go about getting one of those to Denmark?
> 
> EDIT: I just messaged CyberDruid, seems like the way to go for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be the finishing detail after I get all my watercooling!


Im in Sweden and definitively interested in one of those panels. How much would the shipping be to Denmark?

PS. Love your avatar. Lux looks a bit more asian than usual


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Im in Sweden and definitively interested in one of those panels. How much would the shipping be to Denmark?
> 
> PS. Love your avatar. Lux looks a bit more asian than usual


Just a bit







The panel itself is $75 and the shipping was $56 or something for shipping with UPS. It's quite a bit of money for a side panel, but it looks so good that I couldn't resist


----------



## Shadowline2553

I just picked it up and already fitted the new front fan, even though I am going to remove it when I wizz off the that metal mesh with a Dremel.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Woohooo congrats on al that cool stuff!


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked it up and already fitted the new front fan, even though I am going to remove it when I wizz off the that metal mesh with a Dremel.






WOOO! Another silver! I'm sure there's lack of silvers in this club? Welcome to the Silver 600T Club Sonnnn! Haha


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Just a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panel itself is $75 and the shipping was $56 or something for shipping with UPS. It's quite a bit of money for a side panel, but it looks so good that I couldn't resist


Allright cool! Still not too bad considering how awesome it looks









Will see when I sort out my economic situation and I most likely will get one!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Allright cool! Still not too bad considering how awesome it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will see when I sort out my economic situation and I most likely will get one!


I'll probably get it in a few weeks, might drop a mini-review in here if you haven't decided to get one until then


----------



## ssgtnubb

I thought CyberDruid put up the mod tools awhile back. He must have a small stock of panels made from back in the day to still sell. I went with MNPCT for my panel but if I known CD still had some in stock I would have probably bought from him.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I thought CyberDruid put up the mod tools awhile back. He must have a small stock of panels made from back in the day to still sell. I went with MNPCT for my panel but if I known CD still had some in stock I would have probably bought from him.


When was that? He has a video on YT where he says that the new price for his sidepanels are $75, haven't heard of him not producing any since then. He stated in a recent mail that he makes them on a regular basis now, so he must've gotten an unexpected amount of costumers or something. Regardless, I'm looking forward to getting mine, even though it might be a couple of weeks before I get it


----------



## ssgtnubb

Disregard dp


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked it up and already fitted the new front fan, even though I am going to remove it when I wizz off the that metal mesh with a Dremel.


Awesome looking case,not saying that because i own the same colour and all,yeah im being a bit bias..lol..Super excited to see how my panel will look inside this case,cnt wait for it to get here...


----------



## okar19

http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5500371700_1368843942.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8445184900_1368843945.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1373787300_1368843948.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/6617752900_1368843952.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7646047400_1368843955.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/9975864800_1368843958.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5203759500_1368843962.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1155939300_1368843965.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1786905700_1368843968.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8229678900_1368843972.jpg

http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7316296000_1368843368.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5256545000_1368843371.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1189356100_1368843374.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8622004000_1368843378.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5852447800_1368843381.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7879176400_1368843384.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7805879600_1368843388.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/3240796300_1368843391.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7463171400_1368843394.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1693872200_1368843397.jpghttp://obrazki.elektroda.pl/9999997500_1368843660.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/6530586700_1368843664.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/6255794800_1368843667.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8789355000_1368843670.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8912446900_1368843674.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/4937940200_1368843677.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/2752443600_1368843680.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7677852200_1368843683.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5899224300_1368843686.jpg


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Just bought my 600t in Steel Silver from Memory Express, photo proof soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked it up and already fitted the new front fan, even though I am going to remove it when I wizz off the that metal mesh with a Dremel.


Gratz...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Warning: Spoiler!] http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8445184900_1368843945.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1373787300_1368843948.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/6617752900_1368843952.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7646047400_1368843955.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/9975864800_1368843958.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5203759500_1368843962.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1155939300_1368843965.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1786905700_1368843968.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8229678900_1368843972.jpg
> 
> http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7316296000_1368843368.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5256545000_1368843371.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1189356100_1368843374.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8622004000_1368843378.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5852447800_1368843381.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7879176400_1368843384.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7805879600_1368843388.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/3240796300_1368843391.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7463171400_1368843394.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1693872200_1368843397.jpghttp://obrazki.elektroda.pl/9999997500_1368843660.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/6530586700_1368843664.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/6255794800_1368843667.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8789355000_1368843670.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8912446900_1368843674.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/4937940200_1368843677.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/2752443600_1368843680.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7677852200_1368843683.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5899224300_1368843686.jpg


Nice job.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> url="/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/9900#post_19991941"]http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5500371700_1368843942.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8445184900_1368843945.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1373787300_1368843948.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/6617752900_1368843952.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7646047400_1368843955.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/9975864800_1368843958.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5203759500_1368843962.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1155939300_1368843965.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1786905700_1368843968.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8229678900_1368843972.jpg
> 
> http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7316296000_1368843368.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5256545000_1368843371.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1189356100_1368843374.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8622004000_1368843378.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5852447800_1368843381.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7879176400_1368843384.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7805879600_1368843388.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/3240796300_1368843391.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7463171400_1368843394.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1693872200_1368843397.jpghttp://obrazki.elektroda.pl/9999997500_1368843660.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/6530586700_1368843664.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/6255794800_1368843667.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8789355000_1368843670.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8912446900_1368843674.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/4937940200_1368843677.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/2752443600_1368843680.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7677852200_1368843683.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5899224300_1368843686.jpg





Wow in the last couple days some nice rigs have been popping up..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> When was that? He has a video on YT where he says that the new price for his sidepanels are $75, haven't heard of him not producing any since then. He stated in a recent mail that he makes them on a regular basis now, so he must've gotten an unexpected amount of costumers or something. Regardless, I'm looking forward to getting mine, even though it might be a couple of weeks before I get it


Since I bought my panel it seems some people from here got one too from him, lolz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5500371700_1368843942.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8445184900_1368843945.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1373787300_1368843948.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/6617752900_1368843952.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7646047400_1368843955.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/9975864800_1368843958.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5203759500_1368843962.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1155939300_1368843965.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1786905700_1368843968.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8229678900_1368843972.jpg
> 
> http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7316296000_1368843368.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5256545000_1368843371.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1189356100_1368843374.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8622004000_1368843378.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5852447800_1368843381.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7879176400_1368843384.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7805879600_1368843388.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/3240796300_1368843391.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7463171400_1368843394.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/1693872200_1368843397.jpghttp://obrazki.elektroda.pl/9999997500_1368843660.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/6530586700_1368843664.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/6255794800_1368843667.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8789355000_1368843670.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8912446900_1368843674.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/4937940200_1368843677.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/2752443600_1368843680.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7677852200_1368843683.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5899224300_1368843686.jpg


Sweet!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Since I bought my panel it seems some people from here got one too from him, lolz.


Didn't know you had it, how is it for the price? He seemed like the way to go for me, haven't even looked at other options since I don't think it's going to get any cheaper with the insane shipment price.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

It's great, I'm loving it and it was cheaper than the other options. You should do it!

So installed my temporary white corsair cables. My fingers hurt. Here's some pics.























Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## Recr3ational

My second Twin Frozr came, just finishing off my cables, waiting for my toggle switches and making my second backplate and eveything is done


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> It's great, I'm loving it and it was cheaper than the other options. You should do it!
> 
> So installed my temporary white corsair cables. My fingers hurt. Here's some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


That's a clean looking build. I am planning to go with the Blue Cables for my PSU.


----------



## okar19

Am I wrong or my pictures are small? :O


Here some bigger photos


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Darylrese

Guys, im just trying to setup push / pull on my h100 radiator....quick question, how do you mount the top fans to the radiator once its been moved forward? Theres nothing to screw the fans into!!


----------



## Darylrese

Here it is, although i couldnt mount the fans on top, they arnt moving or vibrating so hopefully it will be enough!

Looks beefy now!! I need to sort out the lighting as the light is now blocked at the top by the radiator and fans, maybe ill get a small LED strip and tuck it behind the radiator to light up the top section of my motherboard.


----------



## Gyrael

That does look beefy.


----------



## mynameisBON

Hi all!

Modding in progress still.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisBON*
> 
> Hi all!
> Modding in progress still.


White, black & Carbon...YEAH BABY! That's awesome! Keep up the good work mate and welcome to the club!









Next thing to do and a really easy one is unscrew that HDD cage floor, theres screws under the case to remove it


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, although i couldnt mount the fans on top, they arnt moving or vibrating so hopefully it will be enough!
> 
> 
> 
> I think im gonna try this..How are your temps with push/pull compared to before...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks beefy now!! I need to sort out the lighting as the light is now blocked at the top by the radiator and fans, maybe ill get a small LED strip and tuck it behind the radiator to light up the top section of my motherboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really does look beefy...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It's great, I'm loving it and it was cheaper than the other options. You should do it!
> 
> 
> 
> parkles what did you use to paint/spray those latches on the side of the 5.25 bay....
> 
> So installed my temporary white corsair cables. My fingers hurt. Here's some pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> [/SPOILER]


Only just worked out you asked a question in the quote section, thought you posted a blank reply lol

Not sure really mate, i did it for looks just as much as the actual cooling performance. I havent kept a close eye on my CPU temps for ages, but in prime95 temps seemed good


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Well im going for looks also..lol..I like the look of the sp fans attached to the rads on the inside with the coloured rings,just thought i ask about the temps too,is it louder with the four fans in push/pull..


----------



## Darylrese

I'm sure it is a few degrees cooler mate, adding extra high quality fans is bound to make a difference even if very small.

The fans i used are SP120 Quiet Editions on the inside and AP-15's on the outside. I had one laying around already and picked up another in store today. I sprayed the red rings blue to match the rest of my build (the blue that comes with them is too light to match my existing hardware)

They are totally silent. I literally cant hear a thing from them and would highly recommend them. The coloured rings look ace and it certainly makes my build look more beefy aswell as adding a splash of colour up top


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisBON*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modding in progress still.


What did you use to cover the 5.25 bays?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisBON*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modding in progress still.


That looks fantastic!

Very stealthy and I absolutely love how you routed the SATA cables. Might have to steal that


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisBON*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modding in progress still.


Love it! Great work with the vinyl! Welcome to the club

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*


Spray paint







But they look a bit to yellowish in real life compared to the other white stuff in my case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That looks fantastic!
> 
> Very stealthy and I absolutely love how you routed the SATA cables. Might have to steal that


Yes I didn't notice at first those sata cables that looks sweet. I think I'm gonna go for a black/grey backpanel as well, looks nicer instead of the white.

Any idea for something to cover the bottom of the case?

@Darylrese, nice work with the pull/push. I wouldn't dare to do that







, cutting the case is a step to far for me


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisBON*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Modding in progress still.


Wow, that looks so good. Lots of small details, love it!


----------



## Darylrese

You don't need to cut the case to fit the push pull, i cut the mesh to stop unwanted noise a long time ago but it works just as well if not better with the mesh still there as you have something to screw into!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You don't need to cut the case to fit the push pull, i cut the mesh to stop unwanted noise a long time ago but it works just as well if not better with the mesh still there as you have something to screw into!


still I would have to take everything out yet again, I'll just leave it.
Started sleeving my 24pin, I've gone with heatshrink but it's not aligned nicely ggrr.








Dear lord my poor fingers! And I only did 4 wires lol

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisBON*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Modding in progress still.


Decided to brighten up this image a bit as I thought it didn't do justice for the rig. Hope you guys don't mind.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> still I would have to take everything out yet again, I'll just leave it.
> Started sleeving my 24pin, I've gone with heatshrink but it's not aligned nicely ggrr.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear lord my poor fingers! And I only did 4 wires lol
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


-SpArkLeS-, I would recommend trying the heat shrink less method, even if you just try one wire.. I found that it was much quicker, even though your heat shrink is spot on for color.. trying to line them all up was driving me crazy. I did my hole system with the heat shrink way, but on the last couple wires I tried the other way as some of my sleeving popped out when installing. Now having to redo all my sleeving with the heat shrink less way, costly mistake both in money and time.

This is what the difference looks like.



Looking forward to seeing your finished machine


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> -SpArkLeS-, I would recommend trying the heat shrink less method, even if you just try one wire.. I found that it was much quicker, even though your heat shrink is spot on for color.. trying to line them all up was driving me crazy. I did my hole system with the heat shrink way, but on the last couple wires I tried the other way as some of my sleeving popped out when installing. Now having to redo all my sleeving with the heat shrink less way, costly mistake both in money and time.
> 
> This is what the difference looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your finished machine


Hmmm maybe I should indeed give up on the heatshrink. I'll try today









thanks


----------



## InvCube

Hey guys i have a question.
Is it possible to remove the DVD drive bay just with screwes?
And if so would a 360 rad fit?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InvCube*
> 
> Hey guys i have a question.
> Is it possible to remove the DVD drive bay just with screwes?
> And if so would a 360 rad fit?


There are a few who have removed the 5.25" bays, they are rivetted on to the front & top sides. Easy to drill out if you need.

However, you don't need to remove them to add a 360 up top, the end of the rad will fit inside the bays nicely. You'll have to cut out the extra metal & plastic from the top plate & upper skin for the front fan to work. Again, there are a few who've done both mods.


----------



## InvCube

Thanks but my plan was to add 2 360 rads one up top and the other in the front.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InvCube*
> 
> Thanks but my plan was to add 2 360 rads one up top and the other in the front.


A 360 should just about fit in the front but you would need to do some modding in order to attach it. I'm planning of doing a mod for a 280mm rad instead for my build


----------



## Recr3ational

After reinstalling windows 4 times, I managed to fix the crossfire issue!
Sorted the cables out jus waiting for my toggle switches, and thinking of buying full acrylic side panel.


----------



## goraxer

Hey there guys, should i upgrade from my cm storm enfrocer to the 600t black with solid sidepanel or is there another good case around ther for ~200€? Need a quick reply


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goraxer*
> 
> Hey there guys, should i upgrade from my cm storm enfrocer to the 600t black with solid sidepanel or is there another good case around ther for ~200€? Need a quick reply


600T all the way, space is awesome, it looks cool, and the side panel you can swap between 4 fan mounts or a window


----------



## goraxer

Nice. But i want to get the one without a window







Is my current hardware good for this case?:
GPU: Club 3d readeon 7970 3gb
CPU: AMD amd fx-8350 4ghz
Ram: GEIL Black Dragon 32gb ram <-- Expensive as ****


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goraxer*
> 
> Nice. But i want to get the one without a window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my current hardware good for this case?:
> GPU: Club 3d readeon 7970 3gb
> CPU: AMD amd fx-8350 4ghz
> Ram: GEIL Black Dragon 32gb ram <-- Expensive as ****


your hardware really has no bearing on the case.

The real question is if you want to Air cool or Watercool. Will you have room.

Your GPU, CPU, and RAM specs are meaningless to what case you choose.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> After reinstalling windows 4 times, I managed to fix the crossfire issue!
> Sorted the cables out jus waiting for my toggle switches, and thinking of buying full acrylic side panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good,how much have your fps increased since going xfire...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goraxer*
> 
> Hey there guys, should i upgrade from my cm storm enfrocer to the 600t black with solid sidepanel or is there another good case around ther for ~200€? Need a quick reply


I would get the 600t,awesome looking case with great cable management...


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InvCube*
> 
> Thanks but my plan was to add 2 360 rads one up top and the other in the front.


The 360 will fit in the front with no size problem, as you can see by this post 400 Radiator you can even fit a 400 with no problem.

If you are concerned about destroying your front panel doing the mod, if you look at that link you will see that I made a new front for my case.


----------



## goraxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I would get the 600t,awesome looking case with great cable management...


With or without window?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Looking good,how much have your fps increased since going xfire...


It depends what games really, on metro, i get 40 on ultra with eyefinity but with xfire i get about 65 fps


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

My acrylic side panel just arrived....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/img5076yy.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/img5077pm.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/img5078vc.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/img5087h.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/img5090v.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/img5091tp.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us....


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> My acrylic side panel just arrived....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/img5076yy.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/img5077pm.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/img5078vc.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/img5087h.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/img5090v.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/img5091tp.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us...
> 
> 
> .


Looking nice, I have been playing with the idea to get one cut out of Laminated Glass.. that way it wont scratch.


----------



## goraxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> My acrylic side panel just arrived....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/img5076yy.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/img5077pm.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/img5078vc.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/img5087h.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/img5090v.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/img5091tp.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us....


Looks very nice but doesnt seem to fit very well.
I cant decide between the black and the silver edition


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Looking nice, I have been playing with the idea to get one cut out of Laminated Glass.. that way it wont scratch.


I have no doubt mine will scratch,my son touches it everytime he passes it...lol..and i can guarantee he will be running his toy cars/trucks on the glass..


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goraxer*
> 
> Looks very nice but doesnt seem to fit very well.
> I cant decide between the black and the silver edition


It fits well except for the latches had some problems with them,still not sorted yet but not too worried about it right now,will have to ask sparles how she worked her's out..i would go with the silver over the black,the black was an older model and i remember reading it was harder to put a 200 bitfenix fan in the front of it,not sure if any of that was true tho...The silver just looks awesome,not being bias..


----------



## goraxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> It fits well except for the latches had some problems with them,still not sorted yet but not too worried about it right now,will have to ask sparles how she worked her's out..i would go with the silver over the black,the black was an older model and i remember reading it was harder to put a 200 bitfenix fan in the front of it,not sure if any of that was true tho...The silver just looks awesome,not being bias..


Nice i gonna buy the silver one for 159€ on Amazon







I hope i can then join this awesome club/community.
Last Question that you maybe can help me with is: Does the silver come with the mesh sidepanel?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goraxer*
> 
> Nice i gonna buy the silver one for 159€ on Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope i can then join this awesome club/community.
> Last Question that you maybe can help me with is: Does the silver come with the mesh sidepanel?


Yes it does,you will have to switch out the widowed section then screw the mesh panel in...


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I have no doubt mine will scratch,my son touches it everytime he passes it...lol..and i can guarantee he will be running his toy cars/trucks on the glass..


I know the pain.. my 2 yr old wants to climb inside mine I think.. Minimized that by having some switches to turn off all the lights, as they where drawing him in like a moth to the flames.. Its a lot of money to be destroyed in a matter of minutes.

Could you take a photo of the bottom of the plex, I would like to see how they make it secure in on the bottom.









goraxer, don't forget to go back to that quote reply and edit it and put a spoiler around all those image links.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I know the pain.. my 2 yr old wants to climb inside mine I think.. Minimized that by having some switches to turn off all the lights, as they where drawing him in like a moth to the flames.. Its a lot of money to be destroyed in a matter of minutes.
> 
> Could you take a photo of the bottom of the plex, I would like to see how they make it secure in on the bottom.


The bottom isnt secured,its only the latches that really holds in it..My son is 21months and im really worried for that fact thats there is no real security holding the bottom in that he may find a way to knock it out..knock on wood he doesnt...


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The bottom isnt secured,its only the latches that really holds in it..My son is 21months and im really worried for that fact thats there is no real security holding the bottom in that he may find a way to knock it out..knock on wood he doesnt...


Yeah my 22mth old (I just say 2yrs), would knock that straight out smashing Buzz Lightyear or Woody against it. Two things I could suggest, make out of steel a bracket similar to the ones on the door and drill and tap the plex and attach the bracket you make..or try some of the new weld glues and stick a bracket on the bottom of the plex.

It really does not sound secure from a toddler point of view, especially when they will do exactly what Dad does.. so if you open up your computer he will think he is allowed.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Yeah my 22mth old (I just say 2yrs), would knock that straight out smashing Buzz Lightyear or Woody against it. Two things I could suggest, make out of steel a bracket similar to the ones on the door and drill and tap the plex and attach the bracket you make..or try some of the new weld glues and stick a bracket on the bottom of the plex.
> 
> It really does not sound secure from a toddler point of view, especially when they will do exactly what Dad does.. so if you open up your computer he will think he is allowed.


Speaking of buzz and woody...lol..


----------



## Sazerac81

I want to join!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1392968/corsair-600t-and-h220-expansion-watercooling-loop#post_20009230

It's a great case with certain peculiarities which can make it a pain for setting up an in-case watercooling loop. Haha

Cheers,
John


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Heres a pic of my rear cable management before I got my h100, don't think its too bad. Not much more I could of done really.
> 
> Front pic in my sig.


thats some purty cables


----------



## carmal

Hello...Still Can Join..???

My New Case....feel free to comment


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Hello...Still Can Join..???
> 
> My New Case....feel free to comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


niiiice


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> niiiice


Thanks Mate...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nice new pics all!

Concerning the latches on the acrylic panel, mine don't fit perfectly either but it's not a problem, I guess you it would be possible to sand it down a little bit. The panel itself though sits pretty tight in the case don't think it would fall out when pushed. I still love mine.


----------



## Killeg

Hey Guys,

Long time no see








I just asked myself if there is any known mod to Change the Color of the Powerbutton-LED/HDD-light
I think it would look neat in another Color than White.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just asked myself if there is any known mod to Change the Color of the Powerbutton-LED/HDD-light
> I think it would look neat in another Color than White.


I've been thinking about doing the exact same thing. Kind of annoying when everything else is red and it's blinking white. My guess would be that it would require some soldering or something similar.


----------



## Darylrese

I was in a stationary shop the other day and noticed they sold 'Reinforced foam pads, the size of an A3 sheet of paper...seems really sturdy, light weight and inexpensive....might be ideal for a PSU / drive bay cover? Tempting....


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I've been thinking about doing the exact same thing. Kind of annoying when everything else is red and it's blinking white. My guess would be that it would require some soldering or something similar.


Maybe some colored foil would already be enough, but it depends on how it's built though, have no idea if the button's one compact Thing or not. might have to check that first, but atm I really have no time to work on my rig







work and School is a bad combination


----------



## maortega15

Does anyone know where I can get that full clear panel? I am planning to build a system in the next few weeks.

I am new here at overclock.net and this is my first post so I apologize if I hijacked this thread.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just asked myself if there is any known mod to Change the Color of the Powerbutton-LED/HDD-light
> I think it would look neat in another Color than White.


You will need a soldiering iron, get yourself a 5mm 12500 mcd waterclear LED in what ever colour, I changed mine to red. Don't forget to look at the current one for a flat side on the led, this will tell you the install orientation, + & - legs of the led. You can't go wrong, if it does not emitt light flip the led around, you won't be able to harm anything.

Oh, it's solider on the circuit board.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I was in a stationary shop the other day and noticed they sold 'Reinforced foam pads, the size of an A3 sheet of paper...seems really sturdy, light weight and inexpensive....might be ideal for a PSU / drive bay cover? Tempting....


Go for it!

Why is it that I constantly want to spent money









Looking for the cheapest store (belgium) for a new Western Digital 3TB HDD (mine makes strange cracking noise, so I believe it's at the end of its life, 4 years old 1TB Samsung drive).
And I want a new mouse and I find the Mad Catz M.M.O. 7 in white awesome but ofcourse expensive







or the Corsair M95 in white. Also looking for a mouse pad but have no idea what to get.


----------



## Darylrese

I had the Corsair M60 and wasn't very impressed, took it back for a refund in the end as it was useless, the software was rubbish and it did what ever it wanted, opened hundreds of popup windows without warning, maybe I got a faulty one though. Sounds like you want a white mouse otherwise I would have recommended Roccat. I have the Roccat Kone XTD and I love it. Used to always buy razer mice before that.

haha yeah I contstantly spend money on mine for little mods and stuff. Problem is im using the HDD cage next to my PSU and its going to be too tall if I was to make a PSU cover. I tried a caddy for my HDD but it was so noisy in the drive bay I took it out. Only tried a cheapish bay adaptor though.

I had a Samsung F1 1TB HDD that died after about 4 or 5 years use too but they are good drives! Not as cheap as they used to be though, I think I paid about £29 for my F3 1TB drive, now its about 3 times that amount!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I had the Corsair M60 and wasn't very impressed, took it back for a refund in the end as it was useless, the software was rubbish and it did what ever it wanted, opened hundreds of popup windows without warning, maybe I got a faulty one though. Sounds like you want a white mouse otherwise I would have recommended Roccat. I have the Roccat Kone XTD and I love it. Used to always buy razer mice before that.
> 
> haha yeah I contstantly spend money on mine for little mods and stuff. Problem is im using the HDD cage next to my PSU and its going to be too tall if I was to make a PSU cover. I tried a caddy for my HDD but it was so noisy in the drive bay I took it out. Only tried a cheapish bay adaptor though.
> 
> I had a Samsung F1 1TB HDD that died after about 4 or 5 years use too but they are good drives! Not as cheap as they used to be though, I think I paid about £29 for my F3 1TB drive, now its about 3 times that amount!


I wanted to get that Roccat once but didn't, don't remember why. Yep I like the white, it's so purty and goes great with my build







.
I currently have the Razer Mamba (first edition) but I want something with a little more buttons, gonna read some more reviews.

I've been thinking about covering the drive bay too, don't like those clips that I painted white (because it's more beige than white







). But I have no idea how to do this







. Buy a piece of plexiglass cut it and how do you mount it?

My drive don't make alot of noise, well now that one does it's like cccrrrkkkrrrrrr spin, cccrrkkkrrrc, spin. I already moved my pictures because I'm almost certain it's gonna crash.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Looking for the cheapest store (belgium) for a new Western Digital 3TB HDD (mine makes strange cracking noise, so I believe it's at the end of its life, 4 years old 1TB Samsung drive).
> And I want a new mouse and I find the Mad Catz M.M.O. 7 in white awesome but ofcourse expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the Corsair M95 in white. Also looking for a mouse pad but have no idea what to get.


I have a Razer Naga, like it really much, can't go back to any other mouse probably. (Best for playing MMO's because of the 12 Sidebuttons and yes i've bound all keys TWICE) But it's also pretty expensive. Might check out Logitech, they do some gaming mice, had one myself was good for what i paid.

For Mousepad I have a Roccat Taito, pretty cheap but huge mouse pad, feels pretty nice. Smells bad the first week or two but yea it's pretty good in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> You will need a soldiering iron, get yourself a 5mm 12500 mcd waterclear LED in what ever colour, I changed mine to red. Don't forget to look at the current one for a flat side on the led, this will tell you the install orientation, + & - legs of the led. You can't go wrong, if it does not emitt light flip the led around, you won't be able to harm anything.
> 
> Oh, it's solider on the circuit board.


Thanks for the help, definitly will look into that


----------



## Darylrese

I have the Roccat Kone XTD and Roccat Alumic, love the combination! Obviously it wont go too well with your colour theme. I think Roccat are bringing out a coloured range though...the white one looks sweet if you can find it!



Mine:



Noisy HDD's really get on my nerves! Time to replace it me thinks!

I think you can just glue it on or maybe Velcro...if you remove the screwless clips on the drive bays, it should be a flat surface to mount it onto. I might try some of that foam stuff for this purpose. It will be light so wont need much to hold it up! I just don't know how it will look in my build.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I was in a stationary shop the other day and noticed they sold 'Reinforced foam pads, the size of an A3 sheet of paper...seems really sturdy, light weight and inexpensive....might be ideal for a PSU / drive bay cover? Tempting....


What do you mean by "reinforced foam" ?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just asked myself if there is any known mod to Change the Color of the Powerbutton-LED/HDD-light
> I think it would look neat in another Color than White.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I've been thinking about doing the exact same thing. Kind of annoying when everything else is red and it's blinking white. My guess would be that it would require some soldering or something similar.


I was thinking the same thing last night.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> You will need a soldiering iron, get yourself a 5mm 12500 mcd waterclear LED in what ever colour, I changed mine to red. Don't forget to look at the current one for a flat side on the led, this will tell you the install orientation, + & - legs of the led. You can't go wrong, if it does not emitt light flip the led around, you won't be able to harm anything.
> 
> Oh, it's solider on the circuit board.


I wanna do this but I don't have a soldering iron.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> And I want a new mouse and I find the Mad Catz M.M.O. 7 in white awesome but ofcourse expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the Corsair M95 in white. Also looking for a mouse pad but have no idea what to get.


Have you looked at the Logitech G600? The Tek recently gave it a glowing review and it looks really nice in white. Personally, I like the aesthetic of the M95 best, though, although I dunno how well those side buttons function.


----------



## kcamrn

Thought I'd give you guys an updated view of my setup









I ended up having a whining noise in my Corsair H100, so I sent it back and got a replacement H100i. My 4.5ghz overclock idles at 30C.

I picked up a second EVGA 660 ti FTW Signature II, and I've never been happier with a second card. I highly recommend it.

Found some more white sleeving for the second card. I'll post more pics once I get the cable management sorted out in the back and get it all plugged in.


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get that full clear panel? I am planning to build a system in the next few weeks.
> 
> I am new here at overclock.net and this is my first post so I apologize if I hijacked this thread.


Anyone??

And what Noctua fan is compatible with this case?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Anyone??
> 
> And what Noctua fan is compatible with this case?


Owh didn't see this one,

CyberDruid on Youtube (just sent a message)

or MNPC Tech

What do you mean which Noctua fan? Where would you mount the fan and how big?


----------



## Solonowarion

Started with a white one and painted it. Didnt end up liking the color so I decided to change the whole build and paint it black.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1334522/build-log-vanilla-royale-another-600t/190#post_20008945

My build log if anyone interested. Getting ready to bend some acrylic.


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Owh didn't see this one,
> 
> CyberDruid on Youtube (just sent a message)
> 
> or MNPC Tech
> 
> What do you mean which Noctua fan? Where would you mount the fan and how big?


I plan to mount the fan on the stock locations. This is a new build for me and really don't know the locations on the case and how big the fans should be.

Thanks by the way for the recommendations.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What do you mean by "reinforced foam" ?


Staples sell it mate, its kind of a really ridged looking foam with card attached either side , they do it in black or white small sizes and big sizes, could be ideal for mods such as PSU covers


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> I plan to mount the fan on the stock locations. This is a new build for me and really don't know the locations on the case and how big the fans should be.
> 
> Thanks by the way for the recommendations.


Well I don't really know anything about Noctua fans, but the front fan is 200mm, you need to remove the hdd bay if you want to mount a different fan because most of them are thicker than the standard corsair one. The top one is also 200mm and you should also watch out for clearance issue or you need to cut into the case. You could also mount 2x 120mm ones.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Staples sell it mate, its kind of a really ridged looking foam with card attached either side , they do it in black or white small sizes and big sizes, could be ideal for mods such as PSU covers


Definitely checking that out! Got a big staples in Plymouth. I want to cover up my DVD bays
Cheers for the heads up


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Well I don't really know anything about Noctua fans, but the front fan is 200mm, you need to remove the hdd bay if you want to mount a different fan because most of them are thicker than the standard corsair one. The top one is also 200mm and you should also watch out for clearance issue or you need to cut into the case. You could also mount 2x 120mm ones.


Are the stock ones ok enough? And where do install the 2x 120 mm fans as you say? Sorry for all the questions mate. I am a newbie to this case and here on overclock.net.

By the way, nice build you got there. I love the white sleeving! Are the LED's in your rig stock?

Cheers


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Definitely checking that out! Got a big staples in Plymouth. I want to cover up my DVD bays
> Cheers for the heads up


Yeah man, it looked like it could be quite useful, worth a look!


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Are the stock ones ok enough? And where do install the 2x 120 mm fans as you say? Sorry for all the questions mate. I am a newbie to this case and here on overclock.net.
> 
> By the way, nice build you got there. I love the white sleeving! Are the LED's in your rig stock?
> 
> Cheers


Stock 200mm fans are noisy - most replace them with Bitfenix/NXZT/Coolermaster fans for better output/less noise. You can place 2x120mm in the front, but you have to get creative for the mounting (case is not not designed to accomodate). The top vent is set up for either a slim 200mm fan or 2x120mm for a rad setup - you can mount the 120s on either on the bottom side of the steel top, or outside mounting which will be between the frame and the top mesh, like this:



Usual recommendation for the front fan (whatever fan choice you make) is to relocate the drive cages away to open up airflow; there is a location in front of the PSU for one cage - if you don't remove them alltogether


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Stock 200mm fans are noisy - most replace them with Bitfenix/NXZT/Coolermaster fans for better output/less noise. You can place 2x120mm in the front, but you have to get creative for the mounting (case is not not designed to accomodate). The top vent is set up for either a slim 200mm fan or 2x120mm for a rad setup - you can mount the 120s on either on the bottom side of the steel top, or outside mounting which will be between the frame and the top mesh, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Usual recommendation for the front fan (whatever fan choice you make) is to relocate the drive cages away to open up airflow; there is a location in front of the PSU for one cage - if you don't remove them alltogether


I'm jost a newbie with this so forgive me if I sound ignorant. What would the stock fan be in the front and in the back? I don't plan to overclock. I plan to use a Noctua D-14 cooler for my build.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah man, it looked like it could be quite useful, worth a look!


I sprayed my thumscrew, nearly the same colour as yours


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goraxer*
> 
> Hey there guys, should i upgrade from my cm storm enfrocer to the 600t black with solid sidepanel or is there another good case around ther for ~200€? Need a quick reply


The 600T is a fantastic case, and the Corsair 650D is also an awesome case. There are so many great cases available now that, if I were in the market right now, it would take me a month to decide which one I would purchase.
Just about any hardware is fine with this case. I don't know how many are left without the side window or mesh. They're getting harder to find from what I hear (I haven't looked myself).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> your hardware really has no bearing on the case.
> 
> The real question is if you want to Air cool or Watercool. Will you have room.
> 
> Your GPU, CPU, and RAM specs are meaningless to what case you choose.


That's not quite true. Some cases are better at great airflow, and thus are good for just about any hardware, while some cases don't have such great airflow, and although they may be good for water cooling, you may not want to install multiple video cards that run on the upper end of the temperature spectrum. Personally, I think the 600T fits both of these scenarios but throughout the thread you can see people who have switched from other cases and are not happy that their temps had gone up. I think that may partially be why Corsair came out with the mesh. This is also the reason why I modded my case for an additional 120mm intake fan on the bottom (which was before the side mesh was available). Now I'm glad I did because I like the window better than the mesh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I would get the 600t,awesome looking case with great cable management...


Hey Reaper, you do know there's an edit button so you don't have to leave multiple posts, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goraxer*
> 
> Looks very nice but doesnt seem to fit very well.
> I cant decide between the black and the silver edition


Dude, please note the rules on the op:

RULES:

1: You must post a pic or vid, link to a pic or vid, or link to a build log to become a member.
2: Please PM me if you wish to be removed from the club.

*3: Please refrain from re-posting or quoting an entire set of pics.*

4: Please respect other members.

That's for people viewing the site on mobile devices, where pictures can take a while. Just highlight the pictures and click the "spoiler" icon at the top of the editor. You can always use multiple spoilers which will allow you to repost a particular image without reposting an entire set of pictures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*
> 
> I want to join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1392968/corsair-600t-and-h220-expansion-watercooling-loop#post_20009230
> 
> It's a great case with certain peculiarities which can make it a pain for setting up an in-case watercooling loop. Haha
> 
> Cheers,
> John


You should look through this thread and check out all the most awesome water builds done in this case. I think this case is one of the best (if not, the best) mid towers for water builds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Go for it!
> 
> Why is it that I constantly want to spent money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the cheapest store (belgium) for a new Western Digital 3TB HDD (mine makes strange cracking noise, so I believe it's at the end of its life, 4 years old 1TB Samsung drive).
> And I want a new mouse and I find the Mad Catz M.M.O. 7 in white awesome but ofcourse expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the Corsair M95 in white. Also looking for a mouse pad but have no idea what to get.


You could also get a RAT 7 White or Albino:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX36283

I'm using a RAT 9 right now. It's not bad.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> I'm jost a newbie with this so forgive me if I sound ignorant. What would the stock fan be in the front and in the back? I don't plan to overclock. I plan to use a Noctua D-14 cooler for my build.


the stock setup has 3 fans - a 200mm intake at the front, a 2nd 200mm at the top for exhaust, and a 120mm exhaust on the back as usual. Many who use 600t's go with watercooling; that's why there are the 2 options inside & out at the top, to fit a 240mm rad.

There's plenty of room for a D-14, most important thing you'll want is to open up the intake airflow at the front. That's why I mentioned moving the 2 drive cages - Corsair allowed for lots of hard drives, but they sit right in front of the intake. If you don't need that many HDD spaces, you can move the cages and open up the path for the front fan.

Here's mine for example: kept 1 cage but moved back to not block the intake fan (mines a Bitfenix Spectre Pro):



The stock setup would have another 200mm up top where my rad is.


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> the stock setup has 3 fans - a 200mm intake at the front, a 2nd 200mm at the top for exhaust, and a 120mm exhaust on the back as usual. Many who use 600t's go with watercooling; that's why there are the 2 options inside & out at the top, to fit a 240mm rad.
> 
> There's plenty of room for a D-14, most important thing you'll want is to open up the intake airflow at the front. That's why I mentioned moving the 2 drive cages - Corsair allowed for lots of hard drives, but they sit right in front of the intake. If you don't need that many HDD spaces, you can move the cages and open up the path for the front fan.
> 
> Here's mine for example: kept 1 cage but moved back to not block the intake fan (mines a Bitfenix Spectre Pro):
> 
> 
> 
> The stock setup would have another 200mm up top where my rad is.


Are the cages easy to move? I'll be starting on a first build ever in a few weeks and this case really appeals to me. Hopefully, the cages are rather easy to move. I plan to use one SSD for the OS and one HD for storage. At most 2.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Are the cages easy to move? I'll be starting on a first build ever in a few weeks and this case really appeals to me. Hopefully, the cages are rather easy to move. I plan to use one SSD for the OS and one HD for storage. At most 2.


There's one thumbscrew at the base. If you look closely at my pic, you'll see it at the bottom left corner of the drive cage. That's it. The extra mount is already there at third location.

You can even remove the plastic riser/base left behind after moving the cages, there's 4 screws underneath the case. You'll have to pop off the front bezel to get 2 of them, but that's easy too!


----------



## bud8428

WoW !!!!!! post #9999 at Page 1000


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bud8428*
> 
> WoW !!!!!! post #9999 at Page 1000


#10000 is mine!!!







:


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bud8428*
> 
> WoW !!!!!! post #9999 at Page 1000


Make it post 10,001 ooops i think i just did...


----------



## Krullmeister

OVER 10,000 CLUB


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Back to my mouse dilemma, I dropped the Mad Catz MMO 7 and the battle goes between the Roccat Kone XTD and the Corsair M95 (don't know if I'll use all those buttons but it looks nicer than the M65) and the question of which mouse pad to use


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

WIth all this partying about the 10,000 club,who's buying the first guiness....lol...


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to my mouse dilemma, I dropped the Mad Catz MMO 7 and the battle goes between the Roccat Kone XTD and the Corsair M95 (don't know if I'll use all those buttons but it looks nicer than the M65) and the question of which mouse pad to use


Depends on what material you want to have, there is the possibility of softpads, plastic ones or aluminum ones. I have a Roccat Taito and really like it. And it's quite cheap in my Point of view..


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to my mouse dilemma, I dropped the Mad Catz MMO 7 and the battle goes between the Roccat Kone XTD and the Corsair M95 (don't know if I'll use all those buttons but it looks nicer than the M65) and the question of which mouse pad to use


I personally use a Razer Destructor for my mousepad when I got it for my birthday present. In my opinion its probably the best pad out there but its a hard mousepad so you can't fold it for transporting around etc. I still like it tho' cos it comes with a sweet case


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I had a razer sphex, piece of crap. Well I have no idea, research research. I want to figure it out by this afternoon so I can order









thx guys


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I personally use a Razer Destructor for my mousepad when I got it for my birthday present. In my opinion its probably the best pad out there but its a hard mousepad so you can't fold it for transporting around etc. I still like it tho' cos it comes with a sweet case


Woooohhuuuuu first time I hear about someone also got that mousepad!!! Sad that you can't buy it more (in Denmark) because it's great!







I really like the rough surface and the case it comes with.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Woooohhuuuuu first time I hear about someone also got that mousepad!!! Sad that you can't buy it more (in Denmark) because it's great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the rough surface and the case it comes with.


Ha 5!


----------



## Zillerella

Do you got the first version of it or the new second version? I got the old one with an other case and another shape.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Do you got the first version of it or the new second version? I got the old one with an other case and another shape.


Mine is the first edition(least I think it is), and according to my friend that bought it as my birthday present, he mentioned that it was the last one in the shop and within the building he was at.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Mine is the first edition(least I think it is), and according to my friend that bought it as my birthday present, he mentioned that it was the last one in the shop and within the building he was at.


It's the older model og you got a destructor logo in the left bottom corner









But nevermind, no more talking about mousepads, because this thread is made to talk about 600T


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> It's the older model og you got a destructor logo in the left bottom corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nevermind, no more talking about mousepads, because this thread is made to talk about 600T


True that. I realised I haven't posted an updated pic of my rig(or did i?) Here it is for memory's sake:


----------



## Zillerella

Nope you didnt post a pic, but must say it's look good














Is that a bitfenix spectre pro in the back too? heard they are really bad


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Nope you didnt post a pic, but must say it's look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a bitfenix spectre pro in the back too? heard they are really bad


Yea, they move very little air and just scream low quality. I'm not much for the looks of them either


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I had a razer sphex, piece of crap. Well I have no idea, research research. I want to figure it out by this afternoon so I can order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx guys


I will chime in on this one if you don't mind. I had a razer magma and after one rma and the second one just plain falling apart I found myself looking for a better quality mouse. Kone xtd is what I found. I have really enjoyed this mouse from the size to the weight to the color setup. I have yet to find a problem with it for me.









Also looks great beside a 600t.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Yea, they move very little air and just scream low quality. I'm not much for the looks of them either


I can recommend you the Be Queit silent wings 2. They should be very good and SILENT! Or sure the noctua if you don't wants look and you got some $$$.

But if you really want some head to head comparison just lool at Tator Tot's 120mm and 140mm fan round up.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I can recommend you the Be Queit silent wings 2. They should be very good and SILENT! Or sure the noctua if you don't wants look and you got some $$$.
> 
> But if you really want some head to head comparison just lool at Tator Tot's 120mm and 140mm fan round up.


Oh... I'm well aware











I think the SilentWings 2's are better than the S12 series from Noctua, still love my NF-F12's for radiator fans though.

Been looking at Tator Tot's roundup for quite a while but I have a fair amount of experience with varioius fans under my belt and as of yet the Be Quiet Silentwings2 are still my favorite!


----------



## Zillerella

Krullmeister that is AWESOME!!! But is that the silent wings 2 (it dosent look like)? and do they fit on the radiator because of that frame design? And do you know how they compare on a heatsink/radiator?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Krullmeister that is AWESOME!!! But is that the silent wings 2 (it dosent look like)? and do they fit on the radiator because of that frame design? And do you know how they compare on a heatsink/radiator?


Yep, one 120mm SilentWings 2 for exhaust and a 140mm Silentwings 2 inbetween the drive cage and 5,25" bay

They are fairly decent radiator fans. Sure not the best performing ones but they do the job! If you need something that is really quiet and looks great they work really well actually. Whenever I get around to watercooling I'll be using the 140 Silentwings 2 for my 280 rad that I'm installing


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Aaah nice, I always love me some build pics.

Sorry for going oftopic again but just sharing that I bought the Corsair M95 + MM200 standard mouse pad and a brand new 3TB WD drive


----------



## Darylrese

Don't get KrullyWully talking about his precious BeQuiet! Silent Wings 2 fans haha

Sparkles, Are you referring to the white Roccat? If so that would look simply awesome.

I recommend hard metal mouse matts, I bought the Taito, its huge but I didn't like the drag on the surface with my Kone XTD, with my Alumic metal pad, it glides and feels superb!

I love the buttons on the side of the Roccat, when you press it in, you can assign totally different buttons to the same botton. For example I have LEFT CLICK, hold down the 'easy shift side button' and left click again and it chucks a grenade in black ops 2...essentially every button can be mapped to do two different things. It also has a braided cable, fully customisable lighting and removable weights or atleast the normal XTD does.

The white Kone by the looks of it is the same mouse, but has a light up logo instead of the light bars like the XTD. You should be able to change the logo colour and the software for the Roccat products is great!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Don't get *KrullyWully talking about his precious BeQuiet! Silent Wings 2 fans haha
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkles, Are you referring to the white Roccat? If so that would look simply awesome.
> 
> I recommend hard metal mouse matts, I bought the Taito, its huge but I didn't like the drag on the surface with my Kone XTD, with my Alumic metal pad, it glides and feels superb!
> 
> I love the buttons on the side of the Roccat, when you press it in, you can assign totally different buttons to the same botton. For example I have LEFT CLICK, hold down the 'easy shift side button' and left click again and it chucks a grenade in black ops 2...essentially every button can be mapped to do two different things. It also has a braided cable, fully customisable lighting and removable weights or atleast the normal XTD does.
> 
> The white Kone by the looks of it is the same mouse, but has a light up logo instead of the light bars like the XTD. You should be able to change the logo colour and the software for the Roccat products is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This man speaks the truth!

I got him to buy one and he isn't even using it


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

No no got the corsair, just coz I'll be playing more mmo's at this time and I liked the look of it better. I want them both actually hehe. Maybe if I don't like it I might sell it and get the Kone XTD.

It was a though choise though both are amazing mouses I guess. I hope I don't regret my decision.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Don't get KrullyWully talking about his precious BeQuiet! Silent Wings 2 fans haha


Explain?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Explain?


I *REALLY* love these fans


----------



## Darylrese

he is like obsessed with fans and made me part with lots of money for fans I didn't need haha

Good luck with the Corsair mouse, they sure look good but it weighed a tonne when I had mine, performed rubbish and software didn't really work lol


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> he is like obsessed with fans and made me part with lots of money for fans I didn't need haha
> 
> Good luck with the Corsair mouse, they sure look good but it weighed a tonne when I had mine, performed rubbish and software didn't really work lol


Oh noes







Ssshhh








Did you have the M90 or the new M95.

Now I'll shut up and back to 600T!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> he is like obsessed with fans and made me part with lots of money for fans I didn't need haha


I think it was negative that you said that about KrullyWully


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Oh noes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ssshhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the M90 or the new M95.
> 
> Now I'll shut up and back to 600T!


haha









I had the M90 for about an hour before it went back, hopefully they have got their act together with the M95...Looks like the same mouse though but in white









Let us know what you think of it


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I think it was negative that you said that about KrullyWully


They are great fans, it's just that he doesn't understand the brilliance of the Silent Wings!









SO NO NEGATIVES HERE


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> he is like obsessed with fans and made me part with lots of money for fans I didn't need haha
> 
> Good luck with the Corsair mouse, they sure look good but it weighed a tonne when I had mine, performed rubbish and software didn't really work lol


Haha THE FAN MAN!


----------



## Sazerac81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The bottom isnt secured,its only the latches that really holds in it..My son is 21months and im really worried for that fact thats there is no real security holding the bottom in that he may find a way to knock it out..knock on wood he doesnt...


Where'd you purchase the full acrylic panel... is it from that guy from youtube that shows how to make it?

Looks nice man, love the red cables!

Cheers,
John


----------



## ssgtnubb

CyberDruid or MNPCTech sell the acrylic panel. Got mine from MNPC but CD does amazing work and is cheaper on the cost.


----------



## Sazerac81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> CyberDruid or MNPCTech sell the acrylic panel. Got mine from MNPC but CD does amazing work and is cheaper on the cost.


Thanks for the heads up. Once I get my setup cleaned up, it would be very nice to get a full clear cast-acrylic panel!

Cheers,
John


----------



## mxfreek09

The acrylic side panels take this case to a whole new level of awesome. My side panel took about 3 hours to make but it was completely worth it.


----------



## Gyrael

Darylrese, how long have you had your Roccat mouse? Before I heard you talk about it I was under the impression their mice had really bad build quality and didn't last from reading reviews. But you're making me want to consider buying one!

Personally I've been looking at the Mionix NAOS and the FUNC MS-3 for their ergonomics. I love their aesthetic as well and they have customizable LED lighting.

As I said before I also love the aesthetic of the Corsair M65 but they only come in blue LEDs, except I think for the military green. I'm trying to put together an all red LED setup.


----------



## Recr3ational

As we're talking peripherals, anyone have the razer blackwiddow?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> he is like obsessed with fans and made me part with lots of money for fans I didn't need haha
> 
> Good luck with the Corsair mouse, they sure look good but it weighed a tonne when I had mine, performed rubbish and software didn't really work lol


Yeah, it took them a while to get the software working properly. I have a Corsair M90 as my spare mouse, and once the software was fixed up properly it turned out to be a good mouse. I was an early adapter and purchased it almost as soon as it was available. The weight is about the same as a RAT with no weights installed. Personally I like heavier mice so the weight was good for me. Performance was as good as my RAT 9, and my Logitech g9x. I prefer a wireless mouse for my main computer, but for a wired mouse the one Corsair mouse I have is pretty good.

I did a review here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1220011/corsair-m90-mouse-review#post_16546500
It's a little long-winded but reflects my frustration trying to get the mouse to work properly. Once they provided working software and instructions I was impressed.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> As we're talking peripherals, anyone have the razer blackwiddow?


I have one of those and so far love it, even though it is a bit noisy (MX Blue Switches) and heavy. I don't use the Razer custom software so I have no real opinion of their software.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*
> 
> Where'd you purchase the full acrylic panel... is it from that guy from youtube that shows how to make it?
> 
> Looks nice man, love the red cables!
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Yeah i bought mine from cyberdruid on youtube,and thanks i do love these cable extensions....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> As we're talking peripherals, anyone have the razer blackwiddow?


I do! Mine is the first blackwidow ultimate edition, not the 2013 edition. Even though people complain of the loud cherry MX blue switches, I'm simply in love with them. I love the tactile file and the feedback is always a big plus for me.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to my mouse dilemma, I dropped the Mad Catz MMO 7 and the battle goes between the Roccat Kone XTD and the Corsair M95 (don't know if I'll use all those buttons but it looks nicer than the M65) and the question of which mouse pad to use


I can highly recommend the Razer Manticor, 255mm x 355mm of pure Robust aluminum unibody and a Ultra-smooth, sandblasted surface.

Out of all the mouse pads I have had in the past 20 years this is the best I have ever used









I have a R.A.T 9 Gaming Mouse and it drives me crazy having to swap the mouse every day, and then on the weekends having to swap three times, but it is a nice customizable heavy mouse..

You might want to have a look at the Razer Orbweaver for all your additional macro buttons, this is what I am looking at.. but hate the green backlighting so would have to mod all the LEDs to red.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I do! Mine is the first blackwidow ultimate edition, not the 2013 edition. Even though people complain of the loud cherry MX blue switches, I'm simply in love with them. I love the tactile file and the feedback is always a big plus for me.


That really drives me crazy when people complain about the noise from a mechanical keyboard, I have found that the MX Reds are a good selection. Additionally if people are complaining about the noise from the keyboard, that is normally due to they have not found the sweet spot for the cherry mechanical switch and they are bottoming out, if you go to WASD keyboards you can purchase Cherry MX Rubber O-Ring Switch Dampeners which will help reduce the bottoming out. I would just go as far to say that they have not learnt how to use a mechanical keyboard because they have picked up bad habits from a membrane keyboard.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I can highly recommend the Razer Manticor, 255mm x 355mm of pure Robust aluminum unibody and a Ultra-smooth, sandblasted surface.
> 
> Out of all the mouse pads I have had in the past 20 years this is the best I have ever used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That sounds really good. How long have you had it for?

Also, have you ever had a FUNC mouse pad? Before reading your post I was set about eventually getting one of their new 1030L models, but now I'm curious as to how these would compare.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> That really drives me crazy when people complain about the noise from a mechanical keyboard, I have found that the MX Reds are a good selection. Additionally if people are complaining about the noise from the keyboard, that is normally due to they have not found the sweet spot for the cherry mechanical switch and they are bottoming out, if you go to WASD keyboards you can purchase Cherry MX Rubber O-Ring Switch Dampeners which will help reduce the bottoming out. I would just go as far to say that they have not learnt how to use a mechanical keyboard because they have picked up bad habits from a membrane keyboard.


True that no doubt. Well, in my opinion I have tried red black and brown in addition to my own blue switches. I still think blue is the best just simply because it gives good tactile feel and feedback, such that you know you're properly pressing a key down. In particular, when I tried the red I couldn't tell if the keystroke actuated just cos theres little to no physical feedback from the switch at all. Its all about the feeling


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> That sounds really good. How long have you had it for?
> 
> Also, have you ever had a FUNC mouse pad? Before reading your post I was set about eventually getting one of their new 1030L models, but now I'm curious as to how these would compare.


I got my Razer Manticor Elite Aluminum Gaming Mouse Mat when it was first released in Australia back on 27/02/2013, they are a tad bit expensive .. but well worth it and you can tell its going to last many, many years. And the packaging is over the top. I'm almost tempted to get a second one and store it away as a spare, only because I've had a Dell XPS Aluminum mouse mat before but it was just too small.. This one is at-least an 1/8th larger than a A4 piece of paper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> True that no doubt. Well, in my opinion I have tried red black and brown in addition to my own blue switches. I still think blue is the best just simply because it gives good tactile feel and feedback, such that you know you're properly pressing a key down. In particular, when I tried the red I couldn't tell if the keystroke actuated just cos theres little to no physical feedback from the switch at all. Its all about the feeling


All that matters is that you have a mechanical keyboard, I'm so use to my keyboard now I type dead silently.. game play on the other hand I'm always clicking and clacking.. but who care's, I'm normally in a serious battle and its the last of my concerns.









Oh, sorry guys for getting off topic..


----------



## insoc

Hello. I have been the proud owner of a Corsair 600T (all black) case since November 2010. Now comes the time to change my system and I will consist of a Corsair AX1200i PSU, a soon-to-be-available Intel Haswell CPU with either the ASUS or Gigabyte motherboard that can handle it, a SSD drive, 2 o 3 HDD and two of the soon-to-be-available GTX 780 cards on SLI. Do you think my Corsair 600T will do fine with this configuration? Will I have enough space for all this with this case? My alternative is the Cosmos 2 Ultra Tower but even tough I love the design I think it might be overkill, or not?
If with this new system configuration I could be fine, and with NO water cooling options, just air cooling, what kind of improvements could you suggest to my 600T? Maybe replacing the stock 200mm and 120mm fans with better aftermarket fans you could suggest?
THANK YOU very much for all your help!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> Hello. I have been the proud owner of a Corsair 600T (all black) case since November 2010. Now comes the time to change my system and I will consist of a Corsair AX1200i PSU, a soon-to-be-available Intel Haswell CPU with either the ASUS or Gigabyte motherboard that can handle it, a SSD drive, 2 o 3 HDD and two of the soon-to-be-available GTX 780 cards on SLI. Do you think my Corsair 600T will do fine with this configuration? Will I have enough space for all this with this case? My alternative is the Cosmos 2 Ultra Tower but even tough I love the design I think it might be overkill, or not?
> If with this new system configuration I could be fine, and with NO water cooling options, just air cooling, what kind of improvements could you suggest to my 600T? Maybe replacing the stock 200mm and 120mm fans with better aftermarket fans you could suggest?
> THANK YOU very much for all your help!


It really depends on what you would like to do. That's a fair bit of hardware that you are planning on putting in there. If you are only going to air cool you basically must replace the stock fans to some others in order to get some decent temperatures. The stock ones are utter rubbish!







Oh and also do the usual stuff like moving the HDD cages to the middle (if the AX 1200 allows for it) to improve airflow.

Space-wise will not be a problem at all really and you should be able to fit all of that nicely.

Good luck on your upgrades!


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> Hello. I have been the proud owner of a Corsair 600T (all black) case since November 2010. Now comes the time to change my system and I will consist of a Corsair AX1200i PSU, a soon-to-be-available Intel Haswell CPU with either the ASUS or Gigabyte motherboard that can handle it, a SSD drive, 2 o 3 HDD and two of the soon-to-be-available GTX 780 cards on SLI. Do you think my Corsair 600T will do fine with this configuration? Will I have enough space for all this with this case? My alternative is the Cosmos 2 Ultra Tower but even tough I love the design I think it might be overkill, or not?
> If with this new system configuration I could be fine, and with NO water cooling options, just air cooling, what kind of improvements could you suggest to my 600T? Maybe replacing the stock 200mm and 120mm fans with better aftermarket fans you could suggest?
> THANK YOU very much for all your help!


You could easily do it. As stated above I would look at getting AIO water cooling system for the cpu. Change the case fans.

One question though is why the 1200i psu? These days things are drawing less and less power. My system in my spec below while gaming and watching my 860i it is using around 600-650w if not less. Only time I ever seen it really go high was when I running 3dmark and prime95 at the same time just to see.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Darylrese, how long have you had your Roccat mouse? Before I heard you talk about it I was under the impression their mice had really bad build quality and didn't last from reading reviews. But you're making me want to consider buying one!
> 
> Personally I've been looking at the Mionix NAOS and the FUNC MS-3 for their ergonomics. I love their aesthetic as well and they have customizable LED lighting.
> 
> As I said before I also love the aesthetic of the Corsair M65 but they only come in blue LEDs, except I think for the military green. I'm trying to put together an all red LED setup.


I've had my Roccat Kone XTD for about 6 months now, maybe a bit longer and no issues atall here. I did A LOT of research on mice before purchasing, the original KONE did have issues with the scroll wheel but was fixed in the KONE XTD. I've had no issues with mine, I simply love it. PLUS you can change sensitivity on the fly and a voice SHOUTS the speed out when you change it 2800DPI!!!!!! haha

Good to hear the Corsair software is better now.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I've had my Roccat Kone XTD for about 6 months now, maybe a bit longer and no issues atall here. I did A LOT of research on mice before purchasing, the original KONE did have issues with the scroll wheel but was fixed in the KONE XTD. I've had no issues with mine, I simply love it. PLUS you can change sensitivity on the fly and a voice SHOUTS the speed out when you change it 2800DPI!!!!!! haha
> 
> Good to hear the Corsair software is better now.


Yeah, I was looking around yesterday and it seems the older [+] models were the faulty ones.

lol at the voice yelling


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> I have one of those and so far love it, even though it is a bit noisy (MX Blue Switches) and heavy. I don't use the Razer custom software so I have no real opinion of their software.


Thanks for the reply man, I'll see if I can pick one up to go with my deathadder


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

My package arrived









I like the mouse, one thing I'll have to get use to though is that it's really smooth (slippery) my mamba was more rubbery.

Pics!


----------



## Krullmeister

I just thought I'd do a quick check. Anyone else here but me that is planning on upgrading to Haswell when it comes around?


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I just thought I'd do a quick check. Anyone else here but me that is planning on upgrading to Haswell when it comes around?


Technically I am not upgrading but hopefully i'll be starting my very first build using Haswell depending on how it performs. I'll be using the Graphite silver case.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Not me








I've spent enough money








Though I would really really want a new monitor *no no no, I don't need that*


----------



## maortega15

While were at it, should I wait for Haswell, or just stick with Ivy Bridge?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent enough money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I would really really want a new monitor *no no no, I don't need that*


I know that feel







However I'm getting sick of not having a unlocked processor (don't ask why I have it to begin with) so it feels like a pretty nice upgrade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> While were at it, should I wait for Haswell, or just stick with Ivy Bridge?


Definitively go for Haswell. Only 2 or so weeks left so no point in getting Ivy at this point. The prices should be around ivy anyway so it's not like it's going to be a massive price difference.









Edit: Also, great choice of a case


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> My package arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the mouse, one thing I'll have to get use to though is that it's really smooth (slippery) my mamba was more rubbery.
> 
> Pics!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The mouse looks gorgeous! Why two mousepads, though?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I just thought I'd do a quick check. Anyone else here but me that is planning on upgrading to Haswell when it comes around?


Nope. I got a bunch of other things I wanna upgrade and I'm on Ivy bridge, so there's barely a difference.

I want a K70, a Mionix NAOS or Func MS-3, a low latency IPS monitor, an SSD, another 660Ti, an H220... yeah.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> As we're talking peripherals, anyone have the razer blackwiddow?


I have the BW Ultimate, and I love it. The Cherry Blue switches are excellent, and most of the noise doesn't come from the switch closing inside the switch housing, but from the switch bottoming out inside the housing. So, basically it seems to me they make two noises, the switch closing and the switch bottoming out. The harder you hit them, the louder the bottoming out noise is (like many keyboards).

If you hit them very softly you can hear the switch click when it closes, which is (imo) a very pleasing noise for a keyboard. I wish they could make the switches with some type of rubber coating to allow them to bottom out quietly and still make the switch closing clicking noise.

I tried a Corsair K90 keyboard, which I think uses Cherry Red keys, and they were almost silent. I don't really like a keyboard that quiet, and there wasn't much feedback when you actually click the key like you get on the Cherry Blue keys. I ended up giving the K90 away to a friend who isn't so pickey about his keyboard (if I didn't give him the K90 he would have bought some $10 POS).

Even so, I love the BW Ultimate keyboard even though it does get louder when you hit the keys harder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I do! Mine is the first blackwidow ultimate edition, not the 2013 edition. Even though people complain of the loud cherry MX blue switches, I'm simply in love with them. I love the tactile file and the feedback is always a big plus for me.


Agree 100%

My roommate also has a BW Ultimate and he loves his too.

I would pay $150 CD to own a keyboard that uses the Cherry Blue switches, but looks like the Merc Stealth keyboard. I loved my stealth, but the keys started wearing out a little, and the keycaps wore out badly. I still have it, but I would have to purchase some keycaps (which are available), but even after cleaning it internally, some of the keys in the gaming area sometimes don't make contact unless you press them a little harder. I love the layout, but I wouldn't purchase another unless they used mechanical keys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> Hello. I have been the proud owner of a Corsair 600T (all black) case since November 2010. Now comes the time to change my system and I will consist of a Corsair AX1200i PSU, a soon-to-be-available Intel Haswell CPU with either the ASUS or Gigabyte motherboard that can handle it, a SSD drive, 2 o 3 HDD and two of the soon-to-be-available GTX 780 cards on SLI. Do you think my Corsair 600T will do fine with this configuration? Will I have enough space for all this with this case? My alternative is the Cosmos 2 Ultra Tower but even tough I love the design I think it might be overkill, or not?
> If with this new system configuration I could be fine, and with NO water cooling options, just air cooling, what kind of improvements could you suggest to my 600T? Maybe replacing the stock 200mm and 120mm fans with better aftermarket fans you could suggest?
> THANK YOU very much for all your help!


Absolutely replace the stock fans. Put two 120mm high flow case fans in the top and in the rear exhaust, and the best airflow 200mm fan you can find in the front. If you don't mind modding a little (not major), I would recommend purchasing a 200MM NZXT 166cfm fan for the front. Because of your two high end video cards, plus air cooling your cpu, I would recommend the best airflow you can get. The NZXT fan is 30MM wide, so you would have to cut this little curl/lip from the hard drive cage to allow the fan to fit. I have been using this fan for a couple of years, and it's great. I tried the 200mm Spectre Pro blue LED fan which is supposed to be 140-something cfm, but it wasn't even close to the NZXT fan in airflow so I took it out and reinstalled the NZXT.

If you don't want to mod, the Spectre Pro fan will do better than most, but some people may have some other recommendations. (I also modded the bottom of my case for another 120mm fan intake, but since you will be using a 1200W PSU you won't be able to use that mod). Just removing the hard drive cages will help airflow, and you wouldn't have to mod at all for just about any fan you want (other than maybe using ties if the mounting holes don't line up, or possibly drilling new mounting holes if you prefer). The Spectre Pro fan fits perfectly without any modding required.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I just thought I'd do a quick check. Anyone else here but me that is planning on upgrading to Haswell when it comes around?


I can still get a few years out of my Sandy Bridge 2500K. With SSDs and 16G of memory to help my system out, it'll be more than fast enough for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> While were at it, should I wait for Haswell, or just stick with Ivy Bridge?


If you're building a new rig, then by all means wait for the newest chip. No point building a rig that's already a generation old if you don't have to.

If you already own the Ivy Bridge hardware, personally I wouldn't bother replacing it with just one generation newer hardware. The exception would be if you can sell your Ivy Bridge stuff for a decent enough price to give you a substantial discount on the new hardware. Personally, I'm happy to hang onto my hardware until it's too old to support the newest games.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> The mouse looks gorgeous! Why two mousepads, though?
> Nope. I got a bunch of other things I wanna upgrade and I'm on Ivy bridge, so there's barely a difference.
> 
> I want a K70, a Mionix NAOS or Func MS-3, a low latency IPS monitor, an SSD, another 660Ti, an H220... yeah.


It's for under my keyboard








I like it


----------



## AlDyer

Mergatroid that post was long, very long, spoiler it, please. Thanks!









(nothing personal just thinking about the poor mobile users) also sparkles that is a very nice looking mouse and goes well with your build


----------



## Shadowline2553

In our chassis which kind of GFX card would be better to reduce heat? A closed card with a blower cooler like the Titan or reference GTX780 or an open cooler like Asus' Direct CU II, or HIS' ICE Qx2.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> In our chassis which kind of GFX card would be better to reduce heat? A closed card with a blower cooler like the Titan or reference GTX780 or an open cooler like Asus' Direct CU II, or HIS' ICE Qx2.


I'm using a Matrix 7970 which is using the DCU II cooler and so far my temps are relatively good if not excellent







That should give a good gauge if to use a closed card or a open cooler


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> In our chassis which kind of GFX card would be better to reduce heat? A closed card with a blower cooler like the Titan or reference GTX780 or an open cooler like Asus' Direct CU II, or HIS' ICE Qx2.


I'm using the ASUS 680 Direct CUII OC and the highest I've seen my temps go while gaming is 62 degrees. I think it all depends if you are going to be doing SLI or single card. Overall I'd say custom cooler solutions are way better for single card configs but when you add a second card and get them sandwiched blower is usually better.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm using the ASUS 680 Direct CUII OC and the highest I've seen my temps go while gaming is 62 degrees. I think it all depends if you are going to be doing SLI or single card. Overall I'd say custom cooler solutions are way better for single card configs but when you add a second card and get them sandwiched blower is usually better.


I plan on going SLI or XFire when I can afford a 2nd card. I'm asking because I'm wondering if in case heat from a card would effect a rad on exhaust?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> I plan on going SLI or XFire when I can afford a 2nd card. I'm asking because I'm wondering if in case heat from a card would effect a rad on exhaust?


Oh okay,

For the rad temps reference will definitively be better. And considering that you are going dual cards then I'd say get some reference ones. Also easier to get water blocks for if you are planning to WC in the future.

Problem with reference cards are that they are a fair bit louder than custom ones. So you have to take all of those aspects into a consideration before deciding.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Oh okay,
> 
> For the rad temps reference will definitively be better. And considering that you are going dual cards then I'd say get some reference ones. Also easier to get water blocks for if you are planning to WC in the future.
> 
> Problem with reference cards are that they are a fair bit louder than custom ones. So you have to take all of those aspects into a consideration before deciding.


What about the recent NVidia Cards such as the Titan and the GTX780?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> In our chassis which kind of GFX card would be better to reduce heat? A closed card with a blower cooler like the Titan or reference GTX780 or an open cooler like Asus' Direct CU II, or HIS' ICE Qx2.


Definitely blower style fans if you are going sli/xfire,they do get very loud under load from my experience,but i never hear them when my sound system is turned up,and especially if you use a headset...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> What about the recent NVidia Cards such as the Titan and the GTX780?


They are better than the older cards. I haven't had the ability to hear the new reference coolers so I can't say for sure, but from what I've read they are quite a fair bit better than the old ones.


----------



## Shadowline2553

My board also features triple slot spacing between the 16x slots so there will be a space between the two cards, will that have any effect on the sound of the cards?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> My board also features triple slot spacing between the 16x slots so there will be a space between the two cards, will that have any effect on the sound of the cards?


That wont have any effect on the sound the card makes,that good for the top card breathing..I have a slot between my 670's and if that wasnt there the top card would run hot..So basically have space between the cards are better for airflow...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Mergatroid that post was long, very long, spoiler it, please. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nothing personal just thinking about the poor mobile users) also sparkles that is a very nice looking mouse and goes well with your build


There were no pictures in that post, therefore nothing to cause mobile devices to be slow, therefore no requirements for spoilers.









Off to Toronto on Sunday (gees, gotta get up at 6:00am to make my flight, yuck) for yet more training in electronics. Three (more) days on projectors, mfps and scanners (like we already haven't been just about trained to death).


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> That wont have any effect on the sound the card makes,that good for the top card breathing..I have a slot between my 670's and if that wasnt there the top card would run hot..So basically have space between the cards are better for airflow...


What Reaper said!

Custom cards like having spacing a lot more than reference ones do. You really don't want custom ones to be sandwiched together because the top card will not be able to breathe at all and get all the hot air from the bottom card leading to terrible temperatures. If you have spacing between them however it's not that bad.


----------



## Darylrese

Mine dump hot air into the case, as long as its sufficiently cooled it should be fine! If i could choose again though, id consider the exhaust style cards, like the reference ones.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Continued my sleeving today, went with heatshrinless and it's way better. I have to stop now because I think I burned my thumb haha



I like the look of custom cards better though







Though watercooled cards look the sexiest


----------



## Darylrese

looks great without heatshrink!









I really cant work out what to do next with my build, there's nothing really left lol All i can do is make a box for my PSU and drive bay cover but i would need to find a home for my HDD and SSD


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> looks great without heatshrink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really cant work out what to do next with my build, there's nothing really left lol All i can do is make a box for my PSU and drive bay cover but i would need to find a home for my HDD and SSD


Hehe yeah sometimes you are just done, maybe if you got parts around make another build and sell it?









Thanks
The 24pin from my AX750 has no wire next to the blue and grey, ggrr, normally a white wire was supposed to be there, any idea how I can fix this. Also the connector that goes in the psu in a pain in the *ss, when I want to remove the crimps I have to pull REALLY hard, I broke of a pin, thank god it still fits.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hehe yeah sometimes you are just done, maybe if you got parts around make another build and sell it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> The 24pin from my AX750 has no wire next to the blue and grey, ggrr, normally a white wire was supposed to be there, any idea how I can fix this. Also the connector that goes in the psu in a pain in the *ss, when I want to remove the crimps I have to pull REALLY hard, I broke of a pin, thank god it still fits.


Your sleeving looks great! Definitively looks better without the heatshrink. Good job!









I guess you could make a dummy cable of some sort?


----------



## AlDyer

The side panel turned out really good sparkles







How much did you pay for it again?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Your sleeving looks great! Definitively looks better without the heatshrink. Good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could make a dummy cable of some sort?


Hhmm yes I could do that, how would it stay in place? with a crimp? or just place it in

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> The side panel turned out really good sparkles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you pay for it again?


Thanks, it was 125$ + 51$ shipping. I got the one with the clear polished edge.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hhmm yes I could do that, how would it stay in place? with a crimp? or just place it in


I'm not sure actually, I guess you could use a crimp. Don't really have any experience with it so hard to say. Don't see why doing that wouldn't work though!


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Continued my sleeving today, went with heatshrinless and it's way better. I have to stop now because I think I burned my thumb haha
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of custom cards better though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though watercooled cards look the sexiest


It looks so much cleaner with shrinkless.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Continued my sleeving today, went with heatshrinless and it's way better. I have to stop now because I think I burned my thumb haha
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of custom cards better though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though watercooled cards look the sexiest


Nice cables, whats with the blue recently everyone including myself resleeved the cables blue haha


----------



## Shadowline2553

I also like the looks of the new 780s, if I am going reference I want a quality piece, not something that is cheap looking. I like when something that costs near $700 looks like it is well made.


----------



## Darylrese

I found a blue cathode kit (2 x 15cm tubes) going through my old boxes of equipment today, fitted them up top hidden behind the H100 Radiator...looks quite cool! Sort of fades from blue to white. Iphone really does suck for quality, sorry


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I found a blue cathode kit (2 x 15cm tubes) going through my old boxes of equipment today, fitted them up top hidden behind the H100 Radiator...looks quite cool! Sort of fades from blue to white. Iphone really does suck for quality, sorry


No ******* way! Mine is exactly like that but I have rocker switches to switch to the one I want! I'll put a pic when I'm at home. What are the chances of that.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I found a blue cathode kit (2 x 15cm tubes) going through my old boxes of equipment today, fitted them up top hidden behind the H100 Radiator...looks quite cool! Sort of fades from blue to white. Iphone really does suck for quality, sorry
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Looks really slick.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I found a blue cathode kit (2 x 15cm tubes) going through my old boxes of equipment today, fitted them up top hidden behind the H100 Radiator...looks quite cool! Sort of fades from blue to white. Iphone really does suck for quality, sorry
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! I might steal that in the future! Because I think it's to dark up there too


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice! I might steal that in the future! Because I think it's to dark up there too


Put it next to your radiator and use cable ties and tie it through the holes at the top, that's how I manage to put two 30cm cathodes


----------



## Darylrese

Haha thanks ladies and gents!









Recr3ational, what do you mean? You have cathodes in your case too? That's not so much of a coincidence? lol

Looks quite cool in real life, its a softer glow and sort of lights up the core components on the top of half of the motherboard, ill be keeping it for sure!

Just debating now weather to solder on new LED's on my MegaFlow as i disconnected them some time ago...could do them blue or white?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Haha thanks ladies and gents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recr3ational, what do you mean? You have cathodes in your case too? That's not so much of a coincidence? lol
> 
> Looks quite cool in real life, its a softer glow and sort of lights up the core components on the top of half of the motherboard, ill be keeping it for sure!
> 
> Just debating now weather to solder on new LED's on my MegaFlow as i disconnected them some time ago...could do them blue or white?


I mean I have two cathodes, exactly the same place and colour...


----------



## Darylrese

oh haha sweet! Not sure if i have seen pics of your build yet mate?

Here's some better shots now its darker...love it!


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Sure looks awesome with that blue glow from the top!







glad to see that push/pull config also, great job! (Y)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> oh haha sweet! Not sure if i have seen pics of your build yet mate?
> 
> Here's some better shots now its darker...love it!


On the way my friend, at work at the moment so can really put them up, is it bad that in supposed to be working but on this instead? Finish in 30mins though!


----------



## Darylrese

Nah its Saturday your allowed, plus i'm on it all day long at work haha


----------



## Neskia

Add me in












Sorry about crappy iPod touch 4th gen camera xD I don't know how to rotate the image either.

Corsair 600T White SE


----------



## okar19




----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nah its Saturday your allowed, plus i'm on it all day long at work haha


Right here's probably my build being 90% finished. I don't have a camera atm so bear the rubbish iphone quality








Painted my thumbscrews












.

This is how i control my lights, just to to cut some holes in the front cover bays, things....




BUBBLES!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and clean i like it, welcome to the club bro


----------



## Darylrese

oh i have seen your build mate, its awesome! Did you sleeve those cables yourself?

How did you make your PSU cover? I LOVE IT!

Hope work wasnt too boring...good to be home no doubt!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> oh i have seen your build mate, its awesome! Did you sleeve those cables yourself?
> 
> How did you make your PSU cover? I LOVE IT!
> 
> Hope work wasnt too boring...good to be home no doubt!


Yeah ive updated it abit though,
cables, i bought extensions, then sleeved them.
& the psu cover i used a thin piece of metal, and bent it.
Work is always boring hah!


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah saw you painted a few of your thumb screws and a few other bits, looks great!









Ah cool, where did you get the metal from?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah saw you painted a few of your thumb screws and a few other bits, looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah cool, where did you get the metal from?


From a scrap yard haha, also I broke a fan blade of one of my graphics card







any suggestion?


----------



## Darylrese

oh dear thats not good atall, how did you manage that??? Not sure if you can contact MSI and get one send to you, otherwise you might need to try and find a second hand msi cooler for your card?

Check ebay, there's graphics card fans for sale on there too. This is for the GTX 580, not sure if they are same or not for 7950

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/75mm-VGA-Video-Card-Fan-For-MSI-GTX-580-Twin-Frozr-II-PLD08010S12HH-0-35A-281/121108422743?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D15685%26meid%3D7918363862023074698%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D7496%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D181092468946%26

Dunno if this will help you or not:


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> oh dear thats not good atall, how did you manage that??? Not sure if you can contact MSI and get one send to you, otherwise you might need to try and find a second hand msi cooler for your card?
> 
> Check ebay, there's graphics card fans for sale on there too. This is for the GTX 580, not sure if they are same or not for 7950
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/75mm-VGA-Video-Card-Fan-For-MSI-GTX-580-Twin-Frozr-II-PLD08010S12HH-0-35A-281/121108422743?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D15685%26meid%3D7918363862023074698%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D7496%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D181092468946%26
> 
> Dunno if this will help you or not:


Rep+ thanks for that mate, I'm going to contact msi tomorrow, hopefully they sell replacement fans, if not ill buy the gtx one


----------



## Darylrese

No worries dude, obviously check on here they are compatible first









Probably knowing most manufactures, you will have to buy a whole new cooler rather than just the fan itself. Hopefully not though!

Did you find resleaving your extension cables very hard?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Continued my sleeving today, went with heatshrinless and it's way better. I have to stop now because I think I burned my thumb haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of custom cards better though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though watercooled cards look the sexiest


Looking really good







, I told you it would look much nicer and its a bit quicker to do. I hope you have enough sleeve to finish the job though.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Right here's probably my build being 90% finished. I don't have a camera atm so bear the rubbish iphone quality
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted my thumbscrews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This is how i control my lights, just to to cut some holes in the front cover bays, things....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you will be able to control both lights from the one switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUBBLES!


Instead of using such big switches, you could have a look for these Sub-Miniature ones.

Sub-miniature DPDT Panel Mount Switch- Slide style CAT. NO. SS0852

DPDT Sub-Miniature Toggle Switch - Solder Tag CAT. NO. ST0310

And you will be able to control both lights from the one switch


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> No worries dude, obviously check on here they are compatible first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably knowing most manufactures, you will have to buy a whole new cooler rather than just the fan itself. Hopefully not though!
> 
> Did you find resleaving your extension cables very hard?


Not really, I used the cloth type sleeving and it's so much easier, and I don't have to worry about voiding my warranty.


----------



## Darylrese

Cool sounds good! What brand sleeving did you use mate?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cool sounds good! What brand sleeving did you use mate?


I don't think it's a brand :/ I just searched it up on eBay. I bought like 4 different ones to get the one I wanted

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181139352371?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
I think i found the replacement fans. I'm going to ring msi first to see how much it would cost from them


----------



## Shadowline2553

Got tired of the noises that my old Z11 was making so I threw my current build into my 600t and so far the noise level has dropped quite a bit, on quiet the only fan running is the one on the CPU cooler... Yay!


----------



## okar19

My dad's PC update to 2x GTX 680 and 4x4 GB dominator platinum


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> My dad's PC update to 2x GTX 680 and 4x4 GB dominator platinum






BEAST


----------



## AlDyer

Is it worth ordering white LEDs/cathodes for my 600T? My mk-26 with corsair 140mm fans and white sleeving will be arriving soon as well as my H220, which is being RMA'd and I want it to look beastly


----------



## hakz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> My dad's PC update to 2x GTX 680 and 4x4 GB dominator platinum






beautiful.


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Over the past few months after finding this thread I think I have managed to read about all the posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed seeing all the beautiful setups! I had posted a picture of my area to join the club and said I would take some pictures of my rig in the near future. I finally busted out the dslr and took some photos. Nothing special in comparison to some peoples but it's mine! Any suggestions are welcome. Cheers!


looks great. did you do any modifications to do the push/pull setup? please let me know. thanks!


----------



## Killeg

hey guys, me again,
Have been Surfing a bit today and found this HDD Rack Mount.

Is it going to help the airflow if i can remove the the hdd bay completely?
Really not sure what to do :/

P.S. i would go for the all black Edition (sorry it's german :/ )

Anyone using such a HDD Mount?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> hey guys, me again,
> Have been Surfing a bit today and found this HDD Rack Mount.
> 
> Is it going to help the airflow if i can remove the the hdd bay completely?
> Really not sure what to do :/
> 
> P.S. i would go for the all black Edition (sorry it's german :/ )
> 
> Anyone using such a HDD Mount?


It would a bit but definitively not much. Might clean up the look of the case and also make use of the 5,25" bays better. Really doubt that you'll see a substantial difference in temperatures though.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowarcow*
> 
> looks great. did you do any modifications to do the push/pull setup? please let me know. thanks!


Thanks for compliment! I could not get radiator to line up because of the thermal armor. So it is off centered for the fans to fit in the bottom. So, originally I just had it in push with fans inside blowing out. Then I put some fans on top with zip ties to hold them in place. But honestly I did not notice much a difference in temps (1-2c) and the noise was bit loud. To please my wife it is just back in push with the fans inside. I don't have the tools to do any serious modding and my temps are just fine.

My main problem is my gpu temps. I really need to order one of those nice custom clear panels with fan holes cut out because I refuse to use the mesh side. I didn't build this nice machine to hide it!


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Thanks for compliment! I could not get radiator to line up because of the thermal armor. So it is off centered for the fans to fit in the bottom. So, originally I just had it in push with fans inside blowing out. Then I put some fans on top with zip ties to hold them in place. But honestly I did not notice much a difference in temps (1-2c) and the noise was bit loud. To please my wife it is just back in push with the fans inside. I don't have the tools to do any serious modding and my temps are just fine.
> 
> My main problem is my gpu temps. I really need to order one of those nice custom clear panels with fan holes cut out because I refuse to use the mesh side. I didn't build this nice machine to hide it!


Lol thats funny, my wife complains about my computer too. ya im using those mesh panels for now to cool my gpu :/


----------



## insoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> You could easily do it. As stated above I would look at getting AIO water cooling system for the cpu. Change the case fans.
> 
> One question though is why the 1200i psu? These days things are drawing less and less power. My system in my spec below while gaming and watching my 860i it is using around 600-650w if not less. Only time I ever seen it really go high was when I running 3dmark and prime95 at the same time just to see.


Yeah I know what you mean. I guess I'd like the AX1200i for the "peace of mind" of having more power than needed so I know the PSU will never work at it's max.

So, you think the AX1200i being a litte bit larger than my current AX850 (AX850 is 160mm and the AX1200 is 200mm) will still fit in the case with the GTX 780 on SLI and 3 hard drives? Any benefits you could think of having a smaller PSU (like the AX860i) instead of the AX1200i in terms of space and ventilation? Thank you!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. I guess I'd like the AX1200i for the "peace of mind" of having more power than needed so I know the PSU will never work at it's max.
> 
> So, you think the AX1200i being a litte bit larger than my current AX850 (AX850 is 160mm and the AX1200 is 200mm) will still fit in the case with the GTX 780 on SLI and 3 hard drives? Any benefits you could think of having a smaller PSU (like the AX860i) instead of the AX1200i in terms of space and ventilation? Thank you!


No benefits in those terms, but you'd be saving a lot of money... the 1200i is ridiculously overkill.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. I guess I'd like the AX1200i for the "peace of mind" of having more power than needed so I know the PSU will never work at it's max.
> 
> So, you think the AX1200i being a litte bit larger than my current AX850 (AX850 is 160mm and the AX1200 is 200mm) will still fit in the case with the GTX 780 on SLI and 3 hard drives? Any benefits you could think of having a smaller PSU (like the AX860i) instead of the AX1200i in terms of space and ventilation? Thank you!


I'm with Gyrael here, really you won't notice any improvements by using that large of a power supply it just costs more and takes up more space.

Performance wise there won't really be any perks or cons to either one just size as well as price.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. I guess I'd like the AX1200i for the "peace of mind" of having more power than needed so I know the PSU will never work at it's max.
> 
> So, you think the AX1200i being a litte bit larger than my current AX850 (AX850 is 160mm and the AX1200 is 200mm) will still fit in the case with the GTX 780 on SLI and 3 hard drives? Any benefits you could think of having a smaller PSU (like the AX860i) instead of the AX1200i in terms of space and ventilation? Thank you!


Yes the ax1200 will fit fine in your case but the only reason I can see to go for the ax1200 is if you are planning on doing quad sli and setting up a monstrous watercooling system. Overkill and a waste of money imo. I'd take that extra money and buy something you are lacking (ssd? larger hdd? h100i for your cpu?) Also by keeping the smaller psu you will have the extra space (length) you could do the mod that a member did by cutting a hole in the bottom to place a fan to blow more cool air on the gpu's.

I am not sure about this but having that large of a psu, will it block him from moving the hard drive cage down by it?


----------



## navit

I have a 1200i and it fits fine. I didn't get it, I won it, it is a great psu. Overkill , yes but as I said I won it so the price was perfect.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Minor update to my rig..........


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Minor update to my rig.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Congrats!

Have fun with the new card


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Minor update to my rig.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Minor update to my rig.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Very nice! Enjoy the card man haha!


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Minor update to my rig.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .....


You lucky guy







.. Really tempted to get one of those, even though i have a 680 which isn't even half a year old :/
How about the temps and noise? I just wanna know if the new stock cooler is worth anything


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> You lucky guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Really tempted to get one of those, even though i have a 680 which isn't even half a year old :/
> How about the temps and noise? I just wanna know if the new stock cooler is worth anything


haha I'm in the exact same seat as you. I really should stick with my 680 that I bought this December but man... IT'S SOO PRETTY!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> You lucky guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Really tempted to get one of those, even though i have a 680 which isn't even half a year old :/
> How about the temps and noise? I just wanna know if the new stock cooler is worth anything


The stock cooler is great,i must admit im surprised by how quiet it can be,not silent at load but not as bad as my 670's were,i now hear my h100i over the gpu fans compare to before when it was the other way around with my 670's..


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Minor update to my rig.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .....


best looking stock cooler on a gpu in my opinion.


----------



## Darylrese

GTX 780...very nice! Would love to compare 1 or two to my overclocked GTX 670 SLI...for two 780's its £1100 though, my GTX 670 SLI cost me £660 in total and packs a serious punch at 1080p


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Minor update to my rig.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Woah nice rig


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> haha I'm in the exact same seat as you. I really should stick with my 680 that I bought this December but man... IT'S SOO PRETTY!


i had bought one of my 670's in december also...Just loved how the card looked,hopefully i can get another one for my birthday in another couple months...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> GTX 780...very nice! Would love to compare 1 or two to my overclocked GTX 670 SLI...for two 780's its £1100 though, my GTX 670 SLI cost me £660 in total and packs a serious punch at 1080p


My 670's would have gotten more fps than this 780,its just that i was hitting 1900 out of my 2 gigs vram in crysis 3 on max settings..So i told myself the next card/cards i get will not be under 2gb....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Woah nice rig


thanks man....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Congrats!
> thanks sparkles
> Have fun with the new card


It hasnt been fun,lol...had a issue when i first installed the card,gigabyte splash screen that wouldnt go away,turned out i needed to update my mobo bios,not its all gravy....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> You lucky guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Really tempted to get one of those, even though i have a 680 which isn't even half a year old :/
> How about the temps and noise? I just wanna know if the new stock cooler is worth anything


Go ahead and get one..lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Very nice! Enjoy the card man haha!


Enjoying it has much as i can,just a pity i played all the best games when i had my sli 670's..Now all im playing is hitman....


----------



## p33k

To try and help cool my gpu's I copied (sorry I forgot who it was) and mounted a fan behind the gpu's. I zipped tied one as you can see in the picture. If you look hard you can notice I ran out of black zip ties ugh! When I had my HD cages in front I had 2 120mms strapped to them to help but now the cages are gone. I know some of you hate the font I chose for the stickers but the gpu's still look much better not looking mismatched like they were. My new light placements are not good for photos but it looks good in my room when the lights are out.


----------



## ZipZapRap

Hi all

Great thread. I've spent the past hour going through looking at everyone's awesome builds! I'm going to be putting together a Haswell build soon, and I've chosed the White SE as my case.

My aim is for it to be powerful, but quiet.

I just have a couple of questions.

- I've seen folks mention the stock fans are noisy. I was thinking of replacing the top and front 200mm fans with two of these:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_601&products_id=19116 and replacing the back fan with this: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=19502. Are these okay?

- I'm going to be buying a 4770 (non K), no overclocking (I'm building a photography editing rig). Really happy to stick with the stock CPU fan, but I'm happy to be persuaded to purchase an after market cooler. Just note I've already got 32GB (4 x 8) of Corsair Vengeance RAM which has fairly large heat spreaders, so I have to make sure the CPU cooler doesn't get in the way.

Thanks! As soon as I've built it, I'll post back with pics


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Great thread. I've spent the past hour going through looking at everyone's awesome builds! I'm going to be putting together a Haswell build soon, and I've chosed the White SE as my case.
> 
> My aim is for it to be powerful, but quiet.
> 
> I just have a couple of questions.
> 
> - I've seen folks mention the stock fans are noisy. I was thinking of replacing the top and front 200mm fans with two of these:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_601&products_id=19116 and replacing the back fan with this: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=19502. Are these okay?
> 
> - I'm going to be buying a 4770 (non K), no overclocking (I'm building a photography editing rig). Really happy to stick with the stock CPU fan, but I'm happy to be persuaded to purchase an after market cooler. Just note I've already got 32GB (4 x 8) of Corsair Vengeance RAM which has fairly large heat spreaders, so I have to make sure the CPU cooler doesn't get in the way.
> 
> Thanks! As soon as I've built it, I'll post back with pics


Hey and welcome!

The stock fans are quite rubbish so definitively recommend replacing them.

The Spectre Pro's are pretty good but me and a few others have had some problems with grinding noises and having fans die on us. I personally don't trust them anymore but there are a lot of people who love them! I can vouch for the Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm fan, it's my favorite 200mm fan.

I think a better setup would be to get two 120mm in the top and a 120mm in the back as well as a new 200mm in the front.
For noiselevels my PC is dead silent and I'm running a Mega Flow 200mm in the front, a Be Quiet Silentwings 2 in the back (I absolutely love this fan to death. Just ask Darylrese







) and two NF-F12's in the top on my h100i.

I'd recommend going for the Be Quiet Silentwings2 rather than the Gentle Typhoon as exhaust as they are better optimized for airflow. Two of them in the roof woulnd't hurt either


----------



## Xan-Z

I would like to join the Owners Club.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The stock cooler is great,i must admit im surprised by how quiet it can be,not silent at load but not as bad as my 670's were,i now hear my h100i over the gpu fans compare to before when it was the other way around with my 670's..


Even more tempted now








I'll have to check if someone wants to buy my old 680 for some cash..


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Hey and welcome!
> 
> The stock fans are quite rubbish so definitively recommend replacing them.
> 
> The Spectre Pro's are pretty good but me and a few others have had some problems with grinding noises and having fans die on us. I personally don't trust them anymore but there are a lot of people who love them! I can vouch for the Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm fan, it's my favorite 200mm fan.
> 
> I think a better setup would be to get two 120mm in the top and a 120mm in the back as well as a new 200mm in the front.
> For noiselevels my PC is dead silent and I'm running a Mega Flow 200mm in the front, a Be Quiet Silentwings 2 in the back (I absolutely love this fan to death. Just ask Darylrese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and two NF-F12's in the top on my h100i.
> 
> I'd recommend going for the Be Quiet Silentwings2 rather than the Gentle Typhoon as exhaust as they are better optimized for airflow. Two of them in the roof woulnd't hurt either


Thanks for the welcome!









And thanks for your advice. It's a bit difficult to get a hold of those Silent Wings here in Australia, but I can pick them up from Amazon UK it seems easily enough.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Be-Quiet-SilentWings-120mm-Case/dp/B007IE3Z4Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369750047&sr=8-1&keywords=silent+wings+2

Since I won't be running liquid cooling, what benefit does 2 x 120mm up top give me over 1 x 200mm? Isn't the 200mm more quiet than 2 x 120mm? That's my aim.

Cheers for the MegaFlow idea... looks good, but... just red and blue LEDs? I really want white ones! Also, I might keep the front HDD trays in, so I guess having the front one with lights isn't so important. Maybe I'll just break those blue LEDs on the Coolermaster









EDIT: one more question, if I may. In terms of positive/negative air pressure, is there anything I should be aware of? Is one more positive than the other? I've read that positive air pressure helps prevent dust build up, but negative air pressure will create more air flow. Is this true?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for your advice. It's a bit difficult to get a hold of those Silent Wings here in Australia, but I can pick them up from Amazon UK it seems easily enough.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Be-Quiet-SilentWings-120mm-Case/dp/B007IE3Z4Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369750047&sr=8-1&keywords=silent+wings+2
> 
> Since I won't be running liquid cooling, what benefit does 2 x 120mm up top give me over 1 x 200mm? Isn't the 200mm more quiet than 2 x 120mm? That's my aim.
> 
> Cheers for the MegaFlow idea... looks good, but... just red and blue LEDs? I really want white ones! Also, I might keep the front HDD trays in, so I guess having the front one with lights isn't so important. Maybe I'll just break those blue LEDs on the Coolermaster


No worries!

Depending on how much shipping is to Australia it may or may not be worth it. I absolutely love these fans though so can't say enough good things about them and I'm picky when it comes to fans!

It depends, it's generally easier to get two great 120mm fans rather than finding a great 200mm fan (still haven't found one I'm 100% happy with). Speaking from experience, my 120mm fans are quieter at full speed than my Spectre Pro was and is about the same as my MegaFlow or slightly quieter.

Yes unfortunately only blue and red LED's. Those can be cut fairly easy to get a Non-led fan if that's better


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> GTX 780...very nice! Would love to compare 1 or two to my overclocked GTX 670 SLI...for two 780's its £1100 though, my GTX 670 SLI cost me £660 in total and packs a serious punch at 1080p


You runing Surround? or just single monitor, my double twin frozr's literally owns eyefinity... I think having multi gpu's is awesome!


----------



## Digitaldreamer7

It's starting to get HOT in Oklahoma and as a result my temps are up a bit. I'm going to put the mesh side panel in and a couple of fans over the video cards for the summer months and wondered if the Corsair SP fans, with the more directed airflow (putting them right over the cards) would be better than putting my AF fans in.


----------



## Ballashoes

3d time!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitaldreamer7*
> 
> It's starting to get HOT in Oklahoma and as a result my temps are up a bit. I'm going to put the mesh side panel in and a couple of fans over the video cards for the summer months and wondered if the Corsair SP fans, with the more directed airflow (putting them right over the cards) would be better than putting my AF fans in.


Are your cards reference or non reference cards....The SP fans are pretty loud,I would run the AF ones....EDIT....Just saw that your cards are non reference,I have seen cases where people woyld use the mesh side as an exhaust to pull the warm air away from the cards,you could try it both ways and see which works best....


----------



## Digitaldreamer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Are your cards reference or non reference cards....The SP fans are pretty loud,I would run the AF ones....EDIT....Just saw that your cards are non reference,I have seen cases where people woyld use the mesh side as an exhaust to pull the warm air away from the cards,you could try it both ways and see which works best....


I had my extra SP High Performance one in the side and it was WAY too loud, but got the job done. It whines a bit also. Cranking up the fans on the video card itself is really loud as well. Right now I put the original H100i fans on the side and they work, but, they are also super loud. I was thinking some Quiet edition SP or AF fans.

The highest temp i've seen since it started to get warmer is 72. Still, by no means in the red zone but higher than i want it to be, and higher than it's been so far, plus, we have yet to see the 100-110 degree days so I know it will only get worse. I could probably get away with no fans til the weather breaks 90 degrees out, but, after that I'll want some extra cooling.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitaldreamer7*
> 
> I had my extra SP High Performance one in the side and it was WAY too loud, but got the job done. It whines a bit also. Cranking up the fans on the video card itself is really loud as well. Right now I put the original H100i fans on the side and they work, but, they are also super loud. I was thinking some Quiet edition SP or AF fans.
> 
> The highest temp i've seen since it started to get warmer is 72. Still, by no means in the red zone but higher than i want it to be, and higher than it's been so far, plus, we have yet to see the 100-110 degree days so I know it will only get worse. I could probably get away with no fans til the weather breaks 90 degrees out, but, after that I'll want some extra cooling.


Well im glad its almost winter here,even tho i hate the cold,right now my card is sitting idle at 24 degrees...72 degrees isnt bad at all,but i thought the cooler on those cards were awesome,have you clean the card/fans on them....i would wait for it to get hotter before adding the extra fans,gives your ear some peace..lol..


----------



## Digitaldreamer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Well im glad its almost winter here,even tho i hate the cold,right now my card is sitting idle at 24 degrees...72 degrees isnt bad at all,but i thought the cooler on those cards were awesome,have you clean the card/fans on them....i would wait for it to get hotter before adding the extra fans,gives your ear some peace..lol..


I clean it once a month and it's only about 2 months old. I thought about re-doing the thermal paste, but, it will void the warrenty adn i'm not ready to do that just yet. The cooler seems to be good, but it's loud and has a very high pitched, but not too loud whine to it. My girl doesn't seem to hear it, but, for me it hits just the right frequency that it drives me bonkers.

EDIT: Since it's been cold up until recently, it's been idling between 25-28 and load 63-67. So the fan hasn't ramped up until recently when ambiant temps in my room went up.


----------



## Ballashoes

Decided to play around in 3DS to mock up some paint jobs, just for fun. Here's some samples. If you have a custom paint job you're thinking of doing or just want to see some different colors, let me know and I'll render them for you. (Please be detailed on what you would like). Also no interior, sorry.

White




Black



Blue




Orange




Red



Green / White



Yellow / Black



Here's a wallpaper also. (Download the original for larger size)


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> Decided to play around in 3DS to mock up some paint jobs, just for fun. Here's some samples. If you have a custom paint job you're thinking of doing or just want to see some different colors, let me know and I'll render them for you. (Please be detailed on what you would like). Also no interior, sorry.
> 
> White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black
> 
> 
> 
> Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red
> 
> 
> 
> Green / White
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow / Black
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a wallpaper also. (Download the original for larger size)


the white, black, and blue are actually pretty cool. nice work!


----------



## OkanG

For the love of God, put pictures in a friggin' spoiler


----------



## Sazerac81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Right here's probably my build being 90% finished. I don't have a camera atm so bear the rubbish iphone quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted my thumbscrews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This is how i control my lights, just to to cut some holes in the front cover bays, things....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUBBLES!


Where did you get that carbon fiber weave tape?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> For the love of God, put pictures in a friggin' spoiler


Are you kidding me?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Are you kidding me?


Lol hilarious. It's so annoying when people do that!


----------



## Gyrael

Jesus.


----------



## hakz

facepalm. This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> facepalm. This thread is hilarious.


It can be!

Heres a black / white one


----------



## navit

The black and white rocks!!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> It can be!
> 
> Heres a black / white one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks great!. Truth be told, our cases just scream for some custom paintjobs. It has the potential to look amazing if done right!

Btw, thanks for the renderings +REP!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You runing Surround? or just single monitor, my double twin frozr's literally owns eyefinity... I think having multi gpu's is awesome!


Single 1080p 120hz monitor dude! FPS is rather good haha I would have 3 screens but no room in my bedroom at the moment....when i move out i might consider it


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> The black and white rocks!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That looks great!. Truth be told, our cases just scream for some custom paintjobs. It has the potential to look amazing if done right!
> 
> Btw, thanks for the renderings +REP!


Thanks!
Glad you guys like it! If you have any other colors you would like to see, let me know!


----------



## goraxer

Could someone post a video of his 600t silver? I want to see it in action before i buy it







Thx.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> Thanks!
> Glad you guys like it! If you have any other colors you would like to see, let me know!


I know you said no interiors but I'd love to see a black 600T with an orange interior Little Devil style. oh and maybe orange handles











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goraxer*
> 
> Could someone post a video of his 600t silver? I want to see it in action before i buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx.


I have a few pics but unfortunately not a video, however this is a pretty good vid to look at if you need some more ideas about how it looks and what you can do with it.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That looks great!. Truth be told, our cases just scream for some custom paintjobs. It has the potential to look amazing if done right!
> 
> Btw, thanks for the renderings +REP!


They really do. It sucks that it's so complicated to paint them.


----------



## Solonowarion

Almost ready to fill my 600t with water.


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> It can be!
> 
> Heres a black / white one


wow this 1 is actually really nice... i would consider it too.


----------



## maortega15

I'm looking to start a build using the Graphite silver case with window and 4 questions:

1. Will my build look good with just LED fans alone or should I opt for a light kit? If I should opt for a light kit, what should I opt for, a Logisys cathode kit or a Logisys LED Super Bright Sunlight Stick? And where should I put it if I should opt?

2. Should I opt for sound dampening material or not?

3. If I use aftermarket fans, should I use the rubber grommets that come along with it or just the screws will do?

4. This might sound like a stupid question, but what would be the best way to lift the case?


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> I'm looking to start a build using the Graphite silver case with window and 4 questions:
> 
> 1. Will my build look good with just LED fans alone or should I opt for a light kit? If I should opt for a light kit, what should I opt for, a Logisys cathode kit or a Logisys LED Super Bright Sunlight Stick? And where should I put it if I should opt?
> 
> 2. Should I opt for sound dampening material or not?
> 
> 3. If I use aftermarket fans, should I use the rubber grommets that come along with it or just the screws will do?
> 
> 4. This might sound like a stupid question, but what would be the best way to lift the case?


1. I think it would but that will be up to you to decide afterwards. You may love it or may think you need to add more light. Where you put it is up to you again. I personally like it up top above the window.

2. I would not worry about sound dampening material unless you are using loud fans at 100% and are extremely bothered by noise. Even then if it came to dampening material I would rather but better fans.

3. Use the grommets where you can. Why not? By no means do you have to though.

4. I lift the case using the lips on the front and back at the top.


----------



## danno29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Almost ready to fill my 600t with water.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is one fine piece of art.

Awesome

I thought I had by next build all planned....looks like I need to rethink


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*
> 
> Where did you get that carbon fiber weave tape?


It's carbon fiber vinyl, type it in eBay or google.


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I know you said no interiors but I'd love to see a black 600T with an orange interior Little Devil style. oh and maybe orange handles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I only said no interiors because I didn't have anything modeled, so I spent a few hours and decided to model a little of the inside. Its not perfect as I still see tons of errors, but its the best I can do for now. Still gives you a good idea of how it would look, the orange is a little off but I can change it if you would like.

HALLOWEEN!!! I think it looks sweet.


----------



## rpg711

I am now an official owner of a 600T SE!

My build log thread is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1395035/build-log-600t-the-modest-monster-sli-680-aircoold

...where there is a pic of the box for the case, still yet to unpack it

I'm looking into the dmciflex filter kit too... if only I could just buy the front and bottom filter, would save me from spending unnecessary money.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> I only said no interiors because I didn't have anything modeled, so I spent a few hours and decided to model a little of the inside. Its not perfect as I still see tons of errors, but its the best I can do for now. Still gives you a good idea of how it would look, the orange is a little off but I can change it if you would like.
> 
> HALLOWEEN!!! I think it looks sweet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












That came out even better than I expected it too! Now I must resist the urge to buy a black case and start painting.

Repeating in my head., NO, I'm happy with my silver one.... I'm happy with my silver one.... I'm.... happy.... with my silver one....

God damn it


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That came out even better than I expected it too! Now I must resist the urge to buy a black case and start painting.
> 
> Repeating in my head., NO, I'm happy with my silver one.... I'm happy with my silver one.... I'm.... happy.... with my silver one....
> 
> God damn it


I decided I didn't like the interior so I worked a little more on it, still not quite even being close to perfect but I think it looks better. Here's some more renders.






Hope you like it!


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> I decided I didn't like the interior so I worked a little more on it, still not quite even being close to perfect but I think it looks better. Here's some more renders.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!


it gives us more ideas to mod


----------



## maortega15

2 more questions:

Would the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU Cooler fit?

And does anyone have builds with LED fans only and no light kit? I would love to see your builds without the light kit as I am still deciding if I should opt for a light kit or just LED fans.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> 2 more questions:
> 
> Would the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU Cooler fit?
> 
> And does anyone have builds with LED fans only and no light kit? I would love to see your builds without the light kit as I am still deciding if I should opt for a light kit or just LED fans.


Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO is fine, I have it. I have 2 cold cathodes and I would say having only LED fans is not enough if you want a decent bit of lighting in your case.

I would suggest buying the LED fans you want and than if it is not enough light buy addition Cathodes, LED stuff.


----------



## Sazerac81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Almost ready to fill my 600t with water.


Is that acryl


----------



## Sazerac81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Almost ready to fill my 600t with water.


Is that acrylic tubing? If not, how do you get it to stay in form at such acute angles? Seems to be very rigid tubing...

Looks great!


----------



## goraxer

600t or Cm Storm Trooper?


----------



## goraxer

600t or Cm Storm Trooper?


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danno29*
> 
> That is one fine piece of art.
> 
> Awesome
> 
> I thought I had by next build all planned....looks like I need to rethink


Thanks man. take a look at my build log if you want,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that acrylic tubing? If not, how do you get it to stay in form at such acute angles? Seems to be very rigid tubing...
> 
> Looks great!


Thanks. Yes this is acrylic tubing. B neg has a guide on doing it also you can check out my build log. You have to put something inside so when you heat it up and bend it, it wont collapse on itself.


----------



## navit

600t...... Really had to ask???


----------



## maortega15

What should I opt for, a Logisys cathode kit or a Logisys LED Super Bright Sunlight Stick? And where would be the best spot to put it? Top and bottom of the case?


----------



## 303869

Wow over 260 replies since I last visited this thread lol

With the releases of the 780 and 770 its finnaly convinced me to upgrade my gpu but not to those believe it or not. Ive actually just bought one of these http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-evga-gtx-680-plusbackplate-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-1019mhz-boost-1084mhz-cores-1536

I was thinking of the 770 but due to no 4gb variants and it not looking anywhere as good I went with the 680, it'll look the bees knees with my case colour scheme. Also due to the release of the mentioned cards, it did drop the 680 by £30-40 making the purchase well worth while. Should be with me Monday so will post some updated pics then


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> For the love of God, put pictures in a friggin' spoiler


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Are you kidding me?


Thanks for that. I thought I was the only one who got annoyed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Almost ready to fill my 600t with water.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those are great runs. I love what you did.

(I think we should have an official "Cartman Award")


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goraxer*
> 
> 600t or Cm Storm Trooper?


You're really asking that in the 600T owners thread?


----------



## rpg711

Well I love this case, the wire management has been so well thought out by their engineers. Official owner now










My cleanest build ever.











What an awesome case


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Well I love this case, the wire management has been so well thought out by their engineers. Official owner now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cleanest build ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome case


Very clean build,someone is going to come along and tell you to post pics in a spoiler..lol..


----------



## LtMatt

Corsair 600T & bitfenix spectre pro 230MM Front Intake

Will it fit? If i can only fit in two screws to hold it in place that will do so long as its secure enough.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Very clean build,someone is going to come along and tell you to post pics in a spoiler..lol..


People should only post pics in a spoiler when they are quoting somebody.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Corsair 600T & bitfenix spectre pro 230MM Front Intake. Will it fit?


Yes it will fit and I think that you can use 4 screws just fine.


----------



## LtMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Yes it will fit and I think that you can use 4 screws just fine.


Cheers dude.

Are you 100% sure or is this just a confident guess?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtMatt*
> 
> Corsair 600T & bitfenix spectre pro 230MM Front Intake
> 
> Will it fit? If i can only fit in two screws to hold it in place that will do so long as its secure enough.


I believe that I've seen some people do it but I think you would have to improvise some of the screw holes. As long as you don't have the hard drive cages right next to the fan I don't see why it shouldn't fit (well screw holes will obviously be different).


----------



## LtMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I believe that I've seen some people do it but I think you would have to improvise some of the screw holes. As long as you don't have the hard drive cages right next to the fan I don't see why it shouldn't fit (well screw holes will obviously be different).


Yes ive completely removed the hard drive cages, both, even the plastic bit below them. Its just a blank space. As long as i can get at least two screws in to hold in tight im happy.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> People should only post pics in a spoiler when they are quoting somebody.


This. It's not the fact that there are a lot of pictures in a post, it's what I come here for! But when people quote something that is literally one or two posts before them with 10-20 pictures, without putting it in a spoiler, it really rustles my friggin' jimmies..


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> As long as i can get at least two screws in to hold in tight im happy.


You can do that, but as krullywully said, you may want to improvise a little bit.


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> What should I opt for, a Logisys cathode kit or a Logisys LED Super Bright Sunlight Stick? And where would be the best spot to put it? Top and bottom of the case?


Anyone?


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Anyone?


Do what you want, personal preference. I have two 6in white cathodes on my door, one on each side of the window.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Anyone?


It's completely up to you, personally I prefer cathodes more than LED strips, also it's easier to put in, especially in this case. I have two 30cm cathodes hidden next to my radiator. One blue, one white with a switch to choose which one to turn on/off.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> Do what you want, personal preference. I have two 6in white cathodes on my door, one on each side of the window.


I have 1 on top and one on the bottom, although I should try your setup, would be better I think. How did you attach them to the panel?


----------



## Recr3ational

little update again.
Managed to drill the holes ( should of done it like a month ago)
Now i don't have to open my door every time i want to change the light...


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> little update again.
> Managed to drill the holes ( should of done it like a month ago)
> Now i don't have to open my door every time i want to change the light...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would have gotten some switches like this, Sub-miniature DPDT Panel Mount Switch- Slide style CAT. NO. SS0852
You would have also been able to control two lights from the one switch. Would have looked much better having a smaller switch which you could have hidden underneath the front dust cover.









These are what I am using on my build, they really look nice.. and the size of them are great : Size 23(L) x 7(W) x 5(H) mm.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I would have gotten some switches like this, Sub-miniature DPDT Panel Mount Switch- Slide style CAT. NO. SS0852
> You would have also been able to control two lights from the one switch. Would have looked much better having a smaller switch which you could have hidden underneath the front dust cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are what I am using on my build, they really look nice.. and the size of them are great : Size 23(L) x 7(W) x 5(H) mm.


I was thinking about it when you told me last time l, but I already bought the switches :/


----------



## Darylrese

Has anyone ever cut out the slats on the 200mm fan filter? Does it look better? Just replacing the front fan with a blue LED CM Megaflow and cleaning the dust filters, wondered if it was worth cutting them out to look better when lit up


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Has anyone ever cut out the slats on the 200mm fan filter? Does it look better? Just replacing the front fan with a blue LED CM Megaflow and cleaning the dust filters, wondered if it was worth cutting them out to look better when lit up


I second that, I was thinking about it but I don't think it does anything? Maybe get rid of the noise?


----------



## Darylrese

it doesnt do anything, just having the outside shell will be just fine, just dont wanna cut it off to look worse but i dont think it will

Also any suggestions where to put HDD if i was to remove the HDD cage to make a PSU box to cover it up?

Most HDD Bays i can find only support 3gb/s


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> it doesnt do anything, just having the outside shell will be just fine, just dont wanna cut it off to look worse but i dont think it will
> 
> Also any suggestions where to put HDD if i was to remove the HDD cage to make a PSU box to cover it up?
> 
> Most HDD Bays i can find only support 3gb/s


You can put it up in your DVD rack thing with an adapter... Can't you?

EDIT: WOW SORRU FOR THE MULTIPLE POST ON MY PHONE CAN'T DELETE IT :/


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> it doesnt do anything, just having the outside shell will be just fine, just dont wanna cut it off to look worse but i dont think it will
> 
> Also any suggestions where to put HDD if i was to remove the HDD cage to make a PSU box to cover it up?
> 
> Most HDD Bays i can find only support 3gb/s


You can put it up in your DVD rack thing with an adapter... Can't you?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> it doesnt do anything, just having the outside shell will be just fine, just dont wanna cut it off to look worse but i dont think it will
> 
> Also any suggestions where to put HDD if i was to remove the HDD cage to make a PSU box to cover it up?
> 
> Most HDD Bays i can find only support 3gb/s


You can put it up in your DVD rack thing with an adapter... Can't you?


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah tried that before but it was really noisy (virbrated in the bay) even with a bay adapter









I cut cut out the filter plastic grids with a heated stanley knife, its still very solid once the mesh is fitted onto it









Here's some shots with and without the plastic frame in...which looks better? Without looks more open and big!


----------



## Gyrael

Damn, I might have to cut those out too. Are the filters still holding on tight?


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah, they are still held in place by the outside frame mate no worries there.

You think it looks better without it then?


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah, they are still held in place by the outside frame mate no worries there.
> 
> You think it looks better without it then?


Yup! Did the same on mine, except the bays.



http://imgur.com/jF1UQ


----------



## ssgtnubb

I know what ill be doing when I get back from vacation. Looks good without the supports. Rep inboind.


----------



## Darylrese

thanks peeps









It makes the front look HUGE, might help with airflow but doubt it. I already had a CM Megaflow but i cut the wires to the LED's as it didnt match my old setup but now the blue works quite well! The light helps light up the inside of my case too on the right hand side, adds to the blue cathodes i fitted last week. The blue and white LED's work well together



I literally got a hot knife and cut through the outer supports, was quite easy....knife kept catching fire though haha


----------



## Recr3ational

Looks nice my friend! I know what I'm going to do tonight!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah, they are still held in place by the outside frame mate no worries there.
> 
> You think it looks better without it then?


Yeah, definitely. I'll be doing that then. I've been thinking about it but I thought it would have messed with the filters.


----------



## Darylrese

Nah man, theres enough to keep the filters in place...just aswell because when i did it, i didn't even think about it! haha


----------



## grunion

Why so few Silvers?

Mine...
And I hate the XFX power cables, really difficult to manipulate.


----------



## Recr3ational

Welcome to the club! I know right, lack of silvers in this club haha. I have the same psu (I think) and I just stood on mine, very lightly to bend the cables better..


----------



## CtKiDd78

OK Fellas' redid my whole rig and called it .:600ToXiC:., Went from the blue to the black white theme. Let me know what you guys think:

ToXiC:


----------



## Recr3ational

DAMN. Nice work man!


----------



## Darylrese

Looks sweet man! Sham the pictures are so tiny though!


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Looks sweet man! Sham the pictures are so tiny though!


Just fixed them man sorry about that!


----------



## Recr3ational

Carbon fiber heaven. All three of us got carbon fiber


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Carbon fiber heaven. All three of us got carbon fiber


Didn't want to use that much but hey what can you do


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtKiDd78*
> 
> Didn't want to use that much but hey what can you do


Nah you did good man, very nice build, I went overload on mine haha, literally covered in it


----------



## okar19




----------



## Darylrese

So i just figured out how to fit the drive bay i have...problem is the blanking panel on the front wont fit in because the adaptor is in the way....grrr!



Also because its at the front of the case, you can hear the HDD noise more than you can when its inside in the cage but its not TOO bad & i will have to rewire some of it to stretch the leads to the bays...hmmm to bother with a PSU cover or not

EDIT: I just cut off the long clips on the blanking panel and it now fits.

Just need to sort wiring and a place for my SSD now


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So i just figured out how to fit the drive bay i have...problem is the blanking panel on the front wont fit in because the adaptor is in the way....grrr!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also because its at the front of the case, you can hear the HDD noise more than you can when its inside in the cage but its not TOO bad & i will have to rewire some of it to stretch the leads to the bays...hmmm to bother with a PSU cover or not
> 
> EDIT: I just cut off the long clips on the blanking panel and it now fits.
> 
> Just need to sort wiring and a place for my SSD now


1: Buy extensions for the cables
2: Move the adapter back abit to allow some room
3: SSDs are no problem, just shove it behind the motherboard tray


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> This. It's not the fact that there are a lot of pictures in a post, it's what I come here for! But when people quote something that is literally one or two posts before them with 10-20 pictures, without putting it in a spoiler, it really rustles my friggin' jimmies..


Lol, that was awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Anyone?


Yeah, if we tell you which one to use and you end up not liking it, you'll send Franky over and we'll end up sleeping with the fishes. You need to decide which looks best to you since it's your system.

Something else for you to consider is the NZXT Hue LED strip. It has a controller so you can shut it off, but best of all it has three controls on it for red, green and blue so you can make the LEDs any colour you like:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX41532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtKiDd78*
> 
> OK Fellas' redid my whole rig and called it .:600ToXiC:., Went from the blue to the black white theme. Let me know what you guys think:
> 
> ToXiC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love it man. Great job.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Absolute sick on the Toxic rehash, nubby approves.


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Why so few Silvers?
> 
> Mine...
> And I hate the XFX power cables, really difficult to manipulate.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


silver was the last to be released out of black/white.


----------



## Gyrael

So I cut out the plastic grids too. Looks much cleaner. Can't wait until I can get my red LED Spectre Pros.


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Love it man. Great job.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Absolute sick on the Toxic rehash, nubby approves.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Nah you did good man, very nice build, I went overload on mine haha, literally covered in it


Thanks Fellas!! and Semper Fi nubby I was a marine also from 96' to 2000' best years of my life in Camp Lejeune.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> So I cut out the plastic grids too. Looks much cleaner. Can't wait until I can get my red LED Spectre Pros.


Well done! Glad you like the result!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Was in from 98 to 03, the stumps for a year, 3 at Lejuene and a year in Okinawa at Hanson. Best years of my life for sure. Semper Fi my fellow devil.


----------



## Krullmeister

All right!

So I just finished my hard drive cage mod and I#m quite pleased with the results. It's interesting how much less space it takes up when you just use two hard drives in comparison to if you are using three.


----------



## Darylrese

Really good job mate on the HDD Cage....might have to copy when i can get hold of a cutting tool!! Its screaming out for a cover on the PSU / HDD's now!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Really good job mate on the HDD Cage....might have to copy when i can get hold of a cutting tool!! Its screaming out for a cover on the PSU / HDD's now!


Thanks man! Really appreciate it!

Go right ahead









Oh and by the way.... I couldn't resist


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Thanks man! Really appreciate it!
> 
> Go right ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way.... I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job fan man. Be careful about the fans, your case might start flying


----------



## rpg711

Does anyone know what the CFM rating on the stock rear 120mm is? I'm planning on swapping 200mm spectre pros and making both top and front fans intakes with the demcifilter set.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Does anyone know what the CFM rating on the stock rear 120mm is? I'm planning on swapping 200mm spectre pros and making both top and front fans intakes with the demcifilter set.


You might have a hard time getting a Spectre Pro to fit up top. You'll have to do some modding.


----------



## Balanar

Got a lot of work left on the build but its up and running nicely. Excuse the lousy pics for now. Will take smexy ones once everything is done.


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You might have a hard time getting a Spectre Pro to fit up top. You'll have to do some modding.


Why's that? is it slightly bigger or something?

And do you know what the cfm on the stock rear fan is? if I run two spectre pros there's gonna be some serious positive pressure that I'll have to counterbalance with a high cfm 120mm fan


----------



## hakz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Really good job mate on the HDD Cage....might have to copy when i can get hold of a cutting tool!! Its screaming out for a cover on the PSU / HDD's now!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! Really appreciate it!
> 
> Go right ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way.... I couldn't resist
Click to expand...





OSM!









any improvements on cooling with the modded cage?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> 
> OSM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any improvements on cooling with the modded cage?


Thanks!









Quite hard to say, it was really warm yesterday so the ambients went up a fair bit to what I'm used to. I think it may have gotten slightly worse (as in 1-2 degrees) since I haven't replaced my 140mm fan that I used to have there (and no... the 200mm didn't help much at all so that's gone







).

Definitively looks better though!


----------



## Shadowline2553

Here are my latest pics of my rig with my current hardware inside of it.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Why's that? is it slightly bigger or something?
> 
> And do you know what the cfm on the stock rear fan is? if I run two spectre pros there's gonna be some serious positive pressure that I'll have to counterbalance with a high cfm 120mm fan


The top of the case is a little smaller than the front. It is a real pain to get to go in, really not worth it.


----------



## AlDyer

Here are pictures of my (finally) finished build! I put them in spoilers for mobile users or whoever is not interested









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Overview of what is inside

Lots of zipties

Boxes for what is inside my build









H220

Booted up

Massive GPU cooler

Dual 200 mm mod

My stuffz

Side window

My setup


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Here are pictures of my (finally) finished build! I put them in spoilers for mobile users or whoever is not interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overview of what is inside
> 
> Lots of zipties
> 
> Boxes for what is inside my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H220
> 
> Booted up
> 
> Massive GPU cooler
> 
> Dual 200 mm mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup


Looks good mate! Always love the dual 200mm mod! But damn.... that angle on your video card


----------



## AlDyer

I know the angle is a shocker







But the PCB is very strong and can take bending so I believe I am fine.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I know the angle is a shocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the PCB is very strong and can take bending so I believe I am fine.


All right! As long as it works it's all good, but I'd be completely terrified if that was my GPU !


----------



## AlDyer

I know I was a bit concerned too at first, but it seems that it has turned out well. Have been using it for a couple of days and seems safe


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I know I was a bit concerned too at first, but it seems that it has turned out well. Have been using it for a couple of days and seems safe


I'd personally look into a backplate if you have that much flex on the PCB. I can't see how extended use at that angle can be good for the card


----------



## AlDyer

I guess so. You don\t happen to have one? Or an extra couple of bucks?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Why's that? is it slightly bigger or something?
> 
> And do you know what the cfm on the stock rear fan is? if I run two spectre pros there's gonna be some serious positive pressure that I'll have to counterbalance with a high cfm 120mm fan


The Corsair stock fan is 20mm thick and I believe the Spectre Pro is 25mm. If you look up top, you'll see a little slot cut into the motherboard tray to accommodate the stock fan. The Spectre Pro won't fit in that little slot. You're really better off using a couple of 120mm fans. I don't know what the CFM is for the rear fan.


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The Corsair stock fan is 20mm thick and I believe the Spectre Pro is 25mm. If you look up top, you'll see a little slot cut into the motherboard tray to accommodate the stock fan. The Spectre Pro won't fit in that little slot. You're really better off using a couple of 120mm fans. I don't know what the CFM is for the rear fan.


Yeah I took a close look, oh well the spectre pro in the front should suffice then.


----------



## Gyrael

How do you guys like Corsair's new cases?


----------



## Solonowarion

The stock exhaust fan on my 600t is 25mm and it is a pathetic fan.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> How do you guys like Corsair's new cases?


I think it looks absolutely crap to be honest. One of the uglier cubes I've seen!


----------



## djriful

Wow over 10,000.. i'm late to the party. I've been away from this thread for a long time. Corsair 600T is quite something.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> How do you guys like Corsair's new cases?


Not feeling the 540 Air,looks like a sub-woofer...


----------



## AlDyer

540D looks pretty weird indeed. The subtle changes that were made for the 330R seem pretty good, though.


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> How do you guys like Corsair's new cases?


still think 600t is the best corsair case


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowarcow*
> 
> still think 600t is the best corsair case


I'll have to agree with you! There is just something about it that really brought out the enthusiast within for me!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I'll have to agree with you! There is just something about it that really brought out the enthusiast within for me!


And Silent Wings 2







Going to buy 3 of those







1 rear fan and 2 to the heatsink


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> And Silent Wings 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to buy 3 of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 rear fan and 2 to the heatsink


Great choice!









You have my approval!

I did a cooling upgrade in my friends rig and installed 5 of them plus a NH-D14. Massive improvement from the stock fans and an old stock AMD CPU cooler









I've bought 10 of the 120mm SW2's in total for my rig and some of my friends ones


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Great choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have my approval!
> 
> I did a cooling upgrade in my friends rig and installed 5 of them plus a NH-D14. Massive improvement from the stock fans and an old stock AMD CPU cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought 10 of the 120mm SW2's in total for my rig and some of my friends ones


where are you guys purchasing these? i've been wanting to try these out.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowarcow*
> 
> where are you guys purchasing these? i've been wanting to try these out.


I buy mine from a Swedish etailer

http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/hardvara/165214

Where are you from?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I think it looks absolutely crap to be honest. One of the uglier cubes I've seen!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Not feeling the 540 Air,looks like a sub-woofer...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> 540D looks pretty weird indeed. The subtle changes that were made for the 330R seem pretty good, though.


The 540 is far from the best looking case in the bunch, but I actually kinda like the design ideas that went into it. It's neat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowarcow*
> 
> still think 600t is the best corsair case


Definitely agree with that


----------



## Devious Dog

They could have released a Corsair 600T MKII or V2 though and change the front to include USB 3 with a correct header to the mainboard and dump the firewire and fan controller, as most enthusiast's put a fan controller in any way (and this is the market they are marketing) and then have it modular so any furture I/O changes on the front can be done with an upgrade purchase.

Then change the top tray to support either a 240 or 360 without modding the case and being able to mount the fans underneath the rad or swapping the other way around.

These would be rather easy modifications as the top steel cover of the case is only pop riveted in and would not have cost much to do and the front I/O section could just be remolded and this time ensure that it is modular for future changes.

Not sure why corsair is not poking around in these forum rooms listening to what really needs to be changed or upgraded on this case.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> They could have released a Corsair 600T MKII or V2 though and change the front to include USB 3 with a correct header to the mainboard and dump the firewire and fan controller, as most enthusiast's put a fan controller in any way (and this is the market they are marketing) and then have it modular so any furture I/O changes on the front can be done with an upgrade purchase.
> 
> Then change the top tray to support either a 240 or 360 without modding the case and being able to mount the fans underneath the rad or swapping the other way around.
> 
> These would be rather easy modifications as the top steel cover of the case is only pop riveted in and would not have cost much to do and the front I/O section could just be remolded and this time ensure that it is modular for future changes.
> 
> Not sure why corsair is not poking around in these forum rooms listening to what really needs to be changed or upgraded on this case.


I agree with you on those points, I myself don't use my fan controller or firewire port. I use the fan controls on my Motherboard, and my board doesn't support firewire, since it is an old standard.


----------



## 303869

I feel for me, the 600t is the perfect case and even though I don't use the firewire or fan controller, its nice to have them. But they should of included a proper front usb 3 header to the mobo. Apart from that, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Krullmeister

There are a ton of stuff that Corsair could have done to improve this case but most of it is stuff you can do yourself with a little bit of work and dedication. That's what makes this case so great in my eyes, you have the potential to make it what ever you want and it's what has made me get into modding and so on. With my old case (Antec Eleven Hundred) I didn't do anything special to it, it was just a very *very* ordinary build. As soon as I got this case and saw all the cool stuff people in this forum was doing something just snapped and a bazzilion ideas of how I wanted my build to be. It hasn't been nice to my wallet but it's been a lot of fun.

That's why this is the perfect case for me, the fact that it isn't perfect.


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I buy mine from a Swedish etailer
> 
> http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/hardvara/165214
> 
> Where are you from?


California, Los Angeles


----------



## AlDyer

Krullmeister amen


----------



## Gyrael

CorsairGeorge addressed that in this thread though. Dunno if you guys saw it, but he basically said the 600T is still selling tons so they don't see a need to make a new version.

Not that I don't agree it could be improved, but that's why they're not going to.


----------



## johnvosh

OK, so 6 months since my last post in this thread. I finally am using the 600T SE case. I moved my old Ivy Bridge system into the case and am now going to try pushing it higher than the 4.2GHz it currently sits at. Please let me know if I have the fans set up good.

I changed the front fan to a Bitflex Pro 200MM white LED intake, a white LED NZXT exhaust on the back and for top exhaust I have a NZXT 140MM & an Antec blue LED 3 speed 140MM. I tried to put a 200MM Bitflex Pro but it wouldn't fit. The case panel I have the window in it currently....


----------



## Sazerac81

This is a really silly question, but how do you guys put pictures in spoiler?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*
> 
> This is a really silly question, but how do you guys put pictures in spoiler?


Code:



Code:


[SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!] "insert picture link you wish to hide here"[/SPOILER]


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*
> 
> This is a really silly question, but how do you guys put pictures in spoiler?


If you are replying to a message with a *Quote*, simply highlight all the image links and then click on the Spoiler icon , this will put the required code around the images.

If you are posting your own image and want a Spoiler around it, simply insert your image and then highlight the image link and click on the Spoiler icon to put the require code around your image link.

One you have done this once it will be very obvious. Don't forget that you can also preview your post before submitting, and additionally you can always come back to your post and edit it and fix it up if you encounter problems.

If you look at the code Krullmeister has shown above, you can see the start of the Spoiler code and then the end of the code, everything in between will be in the spoiler.

I hope this helps


----------



## djriful

I'm going to update my rig photo soon tomorrow or something... it has been a while.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Has anybody tried to use the fan control knob to control led lights in the case? I would like to know if it can be done.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> The stock exhaust fan on my 600t is 25mm and it is a pathetic fan.


He was talking about replacing the top 200mm, 20mm thick fan with a 200mm 25mm thick Spectre Pro. We were not referring to the rear fans thickness (just its cfm).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> How do you guys like Corsair's new cases?


Love 'em. Once again, Corsair takes an old idea to a new level.

http://www.techspot.com/news/52790-corsair-launches-double-wide-carbide-series-air-540-chassis.html

The 330R isn't what I'm personally looking for in a case, but it still looks pretty sweet and at a great price. The 540 looks hot too, but it's wider than I care for myself, but there are lots of people who like that square form factor. I wonder if they will come out with a pedestal for it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> They could have released a Corsair 600T MKII or V2 though and change the front to include USB 3 with a correct header to the mainboard and dump the firewire and fan controller, as most enthusiast's put a fan controller in any way (and this is the market they are marketing) and then have it modular so any furture I/O changes on the front can be done with an upgrade purchase.
> 
> Then change the top tray to support either a 240 or 360 without modding the case and being able to mount the fans underneath the rad or swapping the other way around.
> 
> These would be rather easy modifications as the top steel cover of the case is only pop riveted in and would not have cost much to do and the front I/O section could just be remolded and this time ensure that it is modular for future changes.
> 
> 
> Not sure why corsair is not poking around in these forum rooms listening to what really needs to be changed or upgraded on this case.


George is around. He's like smoke on the wind, always keeping is eye on things...his all powerful, all seeing eye.........
The 600T is selling so well still that they don't currently see any reason to go through the expense of a redesign.
I think it would be cool if, as a new accessory, they would offer a new 600T port panel for the top of the case that has the USB3 ports you were mentioning (let's make them all USB3 since it's backwards compatible), a slight redesign and a different fan controller (or just remove the one that's in there). I would love this case without the big knob on the top. Added ports, or a little temperature display, or something else in place of that knob would be fine with me. Charge $50 for it and I'd order one tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> CorsairGeorge addressed that in this thread though. Dunno if you guys saw it, but he basically said the 600T is still selling tons so they don't see a need to make a new version.
> 
> Not that I don't agree it could be improved, but that's why they're not going to.


^ What he said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Has anybody tried to use the fan control knob to control led lights in the case? I would like to know if it can be done.


I thought about it. I did have a 120mm fan with blue LEDs in it, and the LEDs would dim as I turned the fan down using a Scythe fan controller, so it would likely work with the case fan controller as well. If you made a molex to male 3-pin fan connector I bet you could run something like a NZXT LED strip. Just be careful of the wattage.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys! Haven't been working on my sleeving. Still waiting for my drive bay adapter ggrr. I did get a new screen though


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys! Haven't been working on my sleeving. Still waiting for my drive bay adapter ggrr. I did get a new screen though


OK missy why havnt you been working on your sleeving....







...Must admit the screen does look go though....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Lazyness








I love the screen!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Lazyness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the screen!


Well from today onward you are not allowed to use laziness as an excuse..lol..i love seeing others finished builds,and im waiting to see yours also,i get inspired by what other 600t members do and i cnt wait to see your finished build,just incase i can steal some ideas off of you..


----------



## OkanG

I have two pretty big LED strips connected to the front panel of the 600t. Nothing has burned up yet


----------



## Recr3ational

My replacement fans for my Twin Frozr finally came! YAY


----------



## Darylrese

Sweet! Where did you get them from in the end?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sweet! Where did you get them from in the end?


You finally get your internet back Daryl?


----------



## Sazerac81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!] "insert picture link you wish to hide here"[/SPOILER]


Much obliged! Didn't know I was causing trouble, but I can definitely see how that can get annoying as it takes extra time to load the forum page.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Sazerac81

Just a quick question, has anyone used the Demciflex filters on their corsair 600T? I hate the dust accumulation in the case. I know, I know, just use pressured air, but if I could get something to drastically reduce dust intake, I would be very happy!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sweet! Where did you get them from in the end?


Hong Kong, took a week to get here, super quick... £20.


----------



## johnvosh

So I guess I have the fans setup good then, thanks!


----------



## Digitaldreamer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hong Kong, took a week to get here, super quick... £20.


Mind dropping a link? I have a twin frozr card as well. The fans have a slight whine when they ramp up. I'm going to try oiling them a bit but might have to replace them.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitaldreamer7*
> 
> Mind dropping a link? I have a twin frozr card as well. The fans have a slight whine when they ramp up. I'm going to try oiling them a bit but might have to replace them.


Here man, I live in the uk i don't know if that will effect you or not

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=75mm+Video+Card+Dual+Fan+for+MSI+GTX670+GTX680+R7850+R7870+Twin+Frozr+III+52mm&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Has anybody tried to use the fan control knob to control led lights in the case? I would like to know if it can be done.


It works but, for some reason I think it broke fan controller lol.


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*
> 
> Just a quick question, has anyone used the Demciflex filters on their corsair 600T? I hate the dust accumulation in the case. I know, I know, just use pressured air, but if I could get something to drastically reduce dust intake, I would be very happy!


In using the filters and I could see the amount of dust that would have gotten into the case just after a matter of 3 days. Those filters are definitely a good investment!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hong Kong, took a week to get here, super quick... £20.


SWEET man! That's very quick indeed all the way from Hong Kong. Their postal service is obviously a lot better than Royal Mail haha

Did they fit ok or are you yet to fit them?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> SWEET man! That's very quick indeed all the way from Hong Kong. Their postal service is obviously a lot better than Royal Mail haha
> 
> Did they fit ok or are you yet to fit them?


All good man, saved me a lot of money but now I have to resit my heatsink as I'm getting 55c idle temp. So going to do that when I get home from work.

Also what did you use to put the fan on your side panel? But and bolts? I think I'm going to so the same next week.


----------



## riemann42

Hello. Here is my latest effort.





So I guess, add me to the club!

Thanks.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riemann42*
> 
> Hello. Here is my latest effort.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess, add me to the club!
> 
> Thanks.


Looks great!

Could yo take a picture seen directly from the side so that we can properly admire that beautiful looking loop and sleeving









Oh and also, what size radiator is that? It looks to me like it's on the inside of the case, yet you have two SP120's above the mesh.


----------



## riemann42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> Could yo take a picture seen directly from the side so that we can properly admire that beautiful looking loop and sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and also, what size radiator is that? It looks to me like it's on the inside of the case, yet you have two SP120's above the mesh.


I'll take more photos tomorrow when I am not watching kids! I have a lot to learn about photography, and need to spend some real time capturing this effort.

The radiator is inside the case. It is a Swiftech MCR220-XP. I also have a MagicCool slim 120. I only have one loop. The Swiftech radiator is a little too big, but it fits with my MB.

I created a shroud using two old 120mm fans, and cut a hole in the top mesh for it.

The lighting is made from leftover LED bars from my under the counter lighting project in my kitchen. I replaced the fan controller with a PWM LED controller (would work for fans too, but my kids like to play with it...).


----------



## riemann42

I have a quick question: In a sleeving accident, I destroyed my front panel audio header. I re-crimped and "fixed" the issue, but it does not work. The problem is almost certainly that I put the pins in the wrong location.

Can someone post what colors go with what pins when they have a chance? No hurry, as I will almost certainly never use the front panel audio. It's just the principle of the thing.

Thanks,
Edward


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Right so first thing i want to say is i'm really glad i found this website made me pull the trigger on a lot of things i have now. And i'm really glad i did, this site is awesome, really great community.

Well then i'm just gonna post my current build, it still needs some upgrades the motherboard, cpu and cooler. But for now i can't complain at all runs butter smooth and looks alright too. Hope you guys like it, and if there is anything you think i should change i would appreciate that


----------



## Zillerella

Nice build man, but where is your top 200mm fan?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Nice build man, but where is your top 200mm fan?


I removed it because i have a Bitfenix Alchemy led strip that i had to put in the top, well not have to but it looked best in the top. I really didn't want to remove the fan honestly it just used so much space, and anyways i'm going to upgrade to a watercooler and or waterblock, though that might not be in the near future.

I don't mind it that much. Less noise and very minimal/no temp difference. But of course i could just think a little out the box on where to put it.

Edit: Denmark cool


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riemann42*
> 
> I'll take more photos tomorrow when I am not watching kids! I have a lot to learn about photography, and need to spend some real time capturing this effort.
> 
> The radiator is inside the case. It is a Swiftech MCR220-XP. I also have a MagicCool slim 120. I only have one loop. The Swiftech radiator is a little too big, but it fits with my MB.
> 
> I created a shroud using two old 120mm fans, and cut a hole in the top mesh for it.
> 
> The lighting is made from leftover LED bars from my under the counter lighting project in my kitchen. I replaced the fan controller with a PWM LED controller (would work for fans too, but my kids like to play with it...).


Allright , everything looks fantastic







.

I'm starting to plan out my future loop but as of now I don't really have the funds to actually do full watercooling.

But so do you have two fans in pull inside the shroud and then two additional ones in the top mesh or am I just confusing myself.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Right so first thing i want to say is i'm really glad i found this website made me pull the trigger on a lot of things i have now. And i'm really glad i did, this site is awesome, really great community.
> 
> Well then i'm just gonna post my current build, it still needs some upgrades the motherboard, cpu and cooler. But for now i can't complain at all runs butter smooth and looks alright too. Hope you guys like it, and if there is anything you think i should change i would appreciate that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and clean build, good job!

Danskjävlarna invaderar!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Nice and clean build, good job!
> 
> Danskjävlarna invaderar!


Thanks man really appreciate it.









Och Scandinavien för alltid jaaa


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Right so first thing i want to say is i'm really glad i found this website made me pull the trigger on a lot of things i have now. And i'm really glad i did, this site is awesome, really great community.
> 
> Well then i'm just gonna post my current build, it still needs some upgrades the motherboard, cpu and cooler. But for now i can't complain at all runs butter smooth and looks alright too. Hope you guys like it, and if there is anything you think i should change i would appreciate that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet looking build,have you overclocked that 780 yet....?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Sweet looking build,have you overclocked that 780 yet....?


Yeah the maximum i could get was around 1163 core clock and 1750 memory clock, but i have lowered it a little it seems to run very hot at that OC.

Edit: That is also not the boost clock, when using that it gets to about 1228mhz.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah the maximum i could get was around 1163 core clock and 1750 memory clock, but i have lowered it a little it seems to run very hot at that OC.
> 
> Edit: That is also not the boost clock, when using that it gets to about 1228mhz.


Had mine running at 1202 core and 150mem,had to downclock it also has it started running abit hot,are those clocks game stable or just benchmarks.....Right now im just running mine at 1100mhz,wont go any higher because i plan on getting another one,and when i do i will just leave them both at stock clocks only because they wont be any games 780 in sli wont be able to handle.....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Had mine running at 1202 core and 150mem,had to downclock it also has it started running abit hot,are those clocks game stable or just benchmarks.....Right now im just running mine at 1100mhz,wont go any higher because i plan on getting another one,and when i do i will just leave them both at stock clocks only because they wont be any games 780 in sli wont be able to handle.....


They were stable'ish benchmarks like Unigine Valley/Heaven wasn't a problem, and games like Metro Last Light was okay too. But the only ones that didn't like them as much was [email protected] kept saying "UNSTABLE MACHINE" so i guess it wasn't fully optimal clocks, so i just lowered to a much safer +130 core clock offset and +300 mem offset in EVGA precision which still gives me about 1130mhz core clock.


----------



## riemann42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> But so do you have two fans in pull inside the shroud and then two additional ones in the top mesh or am I just confusing myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and clean build, good job!


No, it's pretty simple.

I have the rad inside the case.



On top, I put two "empty" fans as a shroud. On top of that I have two fans in pull mode, peeking up over the mesh like a chimney.




Adding the space between the fans and the rad reduces noise (it was noticeable) and improves performance. The system is very quiet.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riemann42*
> 
> No, it's pretty simple.
> 
> I have the rad inside the case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top, I put two "empty" fans as a shroud. On top of that I have two fans in pull mode, peeking up over the mesh like a chimney.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding the space between the fans and the rad reduces noise (it was noticeable) and improves performance. The system is very quiet.


I must say, i love your work, well done man


----------



## riemann42

Another request of Graphite Folks: Does anyone have a spare lock and lever? The keys are all the same, so no need there.

I want to add a lock to the right hand side of my case. Corsair support won't sell me one. I want it to keep my boys (twins, age 2) from messin' things up too much. They figured out how to remove the side panels ("Bubbles! Hot!"). They like to grab tools (play tools usually) and work on the computer. I get mad, but it is very cute. One of my boys figured out how to remove the fill port cover, so I had to replace it with one that required an Allen wrench.

I am happy to pay shipping and a finders fee via paypal, etc.

Thanks,
Edward


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riemann42*
> 
> No, it's pretty simple.
> 
> I have the rad inside the case.
> 
> On top, I put two "empty" fans as a shroud. On top of that I have two fans in pull mode, peeking up over the mesh like a chimney.
> 
> 
> 
> Adding the space between the fans and the rad reduces noise (it was noticeable) and improves performance. The system is very quiet.


That's bloody brilliant!

It's unfortunate that it adds some extra height but you have definitively managed to make it blend in fairly well. Very nice work!


----------



## riemann42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I must say, i love your work, well done man


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That's bloody brilliant!
> 
> It's unfortunate that it adds some extra height but you have definitively managed to make it blend in fairly well. Very nice work!


I wanted to do some sort of ramp out of mesh, but all attempts looked poor. In the end simply cutting the top mesh and folding it over the plastic made it look good (almost professional).

The shrouds are a must, I think, when fans are mounted in pull position over a radiator.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That's bloody brilliant!
> 
> It's unfortunate that it adds some extra height but you have definitively managed to make it blend in fairly well. Very nice work!


I agree. looks great, nice job!! Your WC loop looks very neat and professional!

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riemann42*
> 
> Thanks!
> I wanted to do some sort of ramp out of mesh, but all attempts looked poor. In the end simply cutting the top mesh and folding it over the plastic made it look good (almost professional).
> 
> The shrouds are a must, I think, when fans are mounted in pull position over a radiator.


I got my NF-F12's (which definitively are not designed to be used in pull) in pull config on my h100i and it works just fine and dandy. Whenever I get around to it, I'll strip the case and start doing some more modding so that I can use the radiator under the shroud instead. Plus a few other things I got planned.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riemann42*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding the space between the fans and the rad reduces noise (it was noticeable) and improves performance. The system is very quiet.


Glad I see someone else doing that. Looks good! This is what I did with my 360 rad on top.






I still have the cutout with holes drilled in them. Not sure if I should put that on the rad. Might look cleaner.


----------



## riemann42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I still have the cutout with holes drilled in them. Not sure if I should put that on the rad. Might look cleaner.


I like it! You did a great job cutting out the space for a 360. Are you planning on painting the radiator shroud?

I like what you did with the fan controller hole. When I took my fan controller out and saw the circuitry, I laughed. It looks like if you put more than about 3W of power on it you would melt it. I ripped it out and put a PWM LED controller I found on Amazon for about $10. Works great for lights, and the kids love dimming them.

I thought about using the cutout but I don't like how sharp the edges are. My children would hurt themselves on it. It is too small to fold the sides over to clean them up. I am thinking about ordering another top mesh, and cutting it larger just for that purpose.

EDIT: Just read your build log. What a journey!


----------



## riemann42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ok. That tubing is impressive. Is it acrylic that you heated and bent? I love it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*
> 
> Just a quick question, has anyone used the Demciflex filters on their corsair 600T? I hate the dust accumulation in the case. I know, I know, just use pressured air, but if I could get something to drastically reduce dust intake, I would be very happy!


Lots of people have used them earlier in the thread. I believe there is a link to them in the op.

Hey, is anyone else not getting updates from ocn?


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riemann42*
> 
> I like it! You did a great job cutting out the space for a 360. Are you planning on painting the radiator shroud?
> 
> I like what you did with the fan controller hole. When I took my fan controller out and saw the circuitry, I laughed. It looks like if you put more than about 3W of power on it you would melt it. I ripped it out and put a PWM LED controller I found on Amazon for about $10. Works great for lights, and the kids love dimming them.
> 
> I thought about using the cutout but I don't like how sharp the edges are. My children would hurt themselves on it. It is too small to fold the sides over to clean them up. I am thinking about ordering another top mesh, and cutting it larger just for that purpose.
> 
> EDIT: Just read your build log. What a journey!


Thanks man

I dont think I will paint the shroud. The door is all stripped and sanded and my other 240 rad. Will probably leave it bare. Although you never know with these builds I may get tired of it and just paint it black.

And yes that is acrylic tubing.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Right so first thing i want to say is i'm really glad i found this website made me pull the trigger on a lot of things i have now. And i'm really glad i did, this site is awesome, really great community.
> 
> Well then i'm just gonna post my current build, it still needs some upgrades the motherboard, cpu and cooler. But for now i can't complain at all runs butter smooth and looks alright too. Hope you guys like it, and if there is anything you think i should change i would appreciate that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What mouse is that? Shape looks like a Razer Imperator but I guess it's a Steelseries model?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Edit: Denmark cool


This^









Funny enough im going to build something like yours build just with haswell


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> What mouse is that? Shape looks like a Razer Imperator but I guess it's a Steelseries model?


It looks like a Steelseries Sensei


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> What mouse is that? Shape looks like a Razer Imperator but I guess it's a Steelseries model?


Yeah it's a Steelseries Sensei. I really like the newer Sensei RAW because you can get it with matte coating instead of the metalic/glossy finish on this one. It leaves grease marks very easily no matter how clean you hands are which is really annoying. But overall great mouse.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> This^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough im going to build something like yours build just with haswell


Awesome can't wait to see it, well if it's anywhere in the near future. And i really want the new Haswell's as well (lol even rhymed) but then i'd also have to get a new motherboard obviously + a soundcard for my Astro A40's since they need Dolby Digital Live to work, and i'm lucky to have one of the very few motherboards with that supported audio codec.

And since prices are a bit steep over here as you probably know, it can easily get up to about 850$+ (5000 DKK) well that is if i go with a ASUS Sabertooth Z87 and a i7 4770K + a Creative Sound Blaster Z souncard.

As for now i don't see the huge need to upgrade from my Z68, though i think my i5 2500K is starting to bottleneck me a little bit. But i definitely will get the new stuff at some point but i have already shelled a good amount on the GPU


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> ASUS Sabertooth Z87 and a i7 4770K


All what you say is true, but want to highlight this. The Gigabyte UD4H is cheaper and got more features than the sabertooth. Don't buy sabertooth if you don't want a 100% pretty build. All in all would not go with an Asus motherboard this round. Their mainstream series is gold (eww) and the rog boards are good and solid, but somewhat exspensive. I think gigabyte made the best board this round together with MSI. A 4650k should is fine for gaming.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> All what you say is true, but want to highlight this. The Gigabyte UD4H is cheaper and got more features than the sabertooth. Don't buy sabertooth if you don't want a 100% pretty build. All in all would not go with an Asus motherboard this round. Their mainstream series is gold (eww) and the rog boards are good and solid, but somewhat exspensive. I think gigabyte made the best board this round together with MSI. A 4650k should is fine for gaming.


Yes you have some valid points, i do like Gigabyte i mean my GPU and current mobo is Gigabyte so can't say they are bad. And you mean i5 4670K yes the difference is minimal, just never had a i7 but i guess you are right not really needed.

I just liked to try something new since upgrading to a board that is almost the same except it has more sata connectors and some more usb 3.0 connectors seems like a waste of money. But then again Sabertooth ain't too much of a difference either. Also you might as well get a UD5H then only about 200DKK difference. Also i do really like the look of their ROG series i've actually always liked them, but yes the price is rather insane, at least for their VI Extreme board but of course that is nothing i need, would be great with a VI Formula board instead or just the VI HERO.

Edit: Damn the sex appeal of the Maximus VI Formula. . .







mixed the Sabertooth thermal armor with the usual sexy red & black color scheme.
Picture for clarification


----------



## Krullmeister

I think that ASUS "regular" lineup (i.e. the bling bling gold ones) are quite underwhelming this year. Gigabyte and MSI have really stepped up their game and while I think ASUS might have the best boards for "regular" consumers MSI and Gigabyte definitively grabbed the gamer audience in the ~100$-200$ price range. I'm gonna get a Maximus VI Formula board and a 4770k to replace my z77 V formula and 2600 (non k). I know myself too well that if I get a 3770k instead and just stick with my current motherboard I will just look towards Haswell anyway.

The Maximus Hero is really nice, doesn't look too exciting in pictures but it's rather sexy when you see it in person. Would definitively be a good choice for more average gaming rigs that want a bit of ROG goodness! I think the Maximus Extreme is fairly unnecessary if you won't go quad SLI and crazy overclocks. The Maximus Formula actually suits my needs better than the extreme one.









Edit: Couldn't agree with you more. The new Formula looks absolutely stunning. Will fit perfectly into my build!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I think that ASUS "regular" lineup (i.e. the bling bling gold ones) are quite underwhelming this year. Gigabyte and MSI have really stepped up their game and while I think ASUS might have the best boards for "regular" consumers MSI and Gigabyte definitively grabbed the gamer audience in the ~100$-200$ price range. I'm gonna get a Maximus VI Formula board and a 4770k to replace my z77 V formula and 2600 (non k). I know myself too well that if I get a 3770k instead and just stick with my current motherboard I will just look towards Haswell anyway.
> 
> The Maximus Hero is really nice, doesn't look too exciting in pictures but it's rather sexy when you see it in person. Would definitively be a good choice for more average gaming rigs that want a bit of ROG goodness! I think the Maximus Extreme is fairly unnecessary if you won't go quad SLI and crazy overclocks. The Maximus Formula actually suits my needs better than the extreme one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Couldn't agree with you more. The new Formula looks absolutely stunning. Will fit perfectly into my build!


Yes their mainstream lineup really is looking quite bad, and i don't know what made them think gold looks good on mobos. I mean the only place i could see gold fit on gear is sound cards but there is a reason for that, because it lasts longer at least if it's gold on gold connectors (doesn't matter for sound quality though).

And yes i want the new VI Formula SO bad but well my wallets pretty much empty especially after buying the 780 about a week ago. But will definitely get this new Haswell + 1150 chipset lineup at some point.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yes their mainstream lineup really is looking quite bad, and i don't know what made them think gold looks good on mobos. I mean the only place i could see gold fit on gear is sound cards but there is a reason for that, because it lasts longer at least if it's gold on gold connectors (doesn't matter for sound quality though).
> 
> And yes i want the new VI Formula SO bad but well my wallets pretty much empty especially after buying the 780 about a week ago. But will definitely get this new Haswell + 1150 chipset lineup at some point.


I thought the gold color scheme looked pretty good in the pictures but the massive problem with it is that there are VERY few gold builds and other accessories that you can get to make a nice looking rig with one of those in it. Another problem is that the PCI-E and RAM slots look absolutely terrible in person. They are more sand brown than gold and look nothing like the pictures or the gold color of the heatsinks. I think they are going with getting the Hero and the Sabertooth as their gaming rig motherboards and the regular Pro's and stuff will just be for builders who need a workstation or something of the sort and couldn't care less about looks.

I think that the 780 will make more of a performance increase anyway, I just bought a new phone so I'll have to hold off for a bit too, not that big of a deal as the Formula is apparently gonna take about 2 months to get to retailers according to a ROG guy I talked to at an Intel event earlier this week.


----------



## 303869

My new gpu upgrade







Decided on the 680 since the 780 and 770 pushed the price to within my budget and am very happy with my purchse


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I thought the gold color scheme looked pretty good in the pictures but the massive problem with it is that there are VERY few gold builds and other accessories that you can get to make a nice looking rig with one of those in it. Another problem is that the PCI-E and RAM slots look absolutely terrible in person. They are more sand brown than gold and look nothing like the pictures or the gold color of the heatsinks. I think they are going with getting the Hero and the Sabertooth as their gaming rig motherboards and the regular Pro's and stuff will just be for builders who need a workstation or something of the sort and couldn't care less about looks.
> 
> I think that the 780 will make more of a performance increase anyway, I just bought a new phone so I'll have to hold off for a bit too, not that big of a deal as the Formula is apparently gonna take about 2 months to get to retailers according to a ROG guy I talked to at an Intel event earlier this week.


Yes you are right about it not fitting with many things, should have said it a little different i guess. And yeah there isn't such a big performance boost from upgrading to Z87 from Z68 atm or Sandy to Haswell, so yeah i can definitely wait also the good thing about waiting is the prices might drop a little bit.

And the approx 2 month wait time is perfect really then.


----------



## Darylrese

If they made the Maximus VI Formula in blue and black too id be all over it like a rash...red just isn't my colour!...However as it has lots of black amour and black MOFSETS and covers, you wouldn't notice the red detailing the time my two gpu's, Asus D2X Sound card and other bits were in. Love the amour on this board and the Sabertooth.

I'm not thinking of going for Z87 and Haswell though due to heat worries.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> My new gpu upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided on the 680 since the 780 and 770 pushed the price to within my budget and am very happy with my purchse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, sexy, and clean build you have there looks pretty similar to mine. Really like the white and blue color scheme, and gotta love them Dominators, god i want 'em









Edit: Also yes the 680 is definitely a good card but i'm just wondering isn't the 770 pretty much the same price as the 680? At least they are where i live.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> If they made the Maximus VI Formula in blue and black too id be all over it like a rash...red just isn't my colour!...However as it has lots of black amour and black MOFSETS and covers, you wouldn't notice the red detailing the time my two gpu's, Asus D2X Sound card and other bits were in. Love the amour on this board and the Sabertooth.
> 
> I'm not thinking of going for Z87 and Haswell though due to heat worries.


Indeed blue is also a very nice color, haven't seen any black and blue motherboards for a while but Gigabyte sure makes a lot of those schemes it seems.

Also what heat worries are you talking about here?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yes you are right about it not fitting with many things, should have said it a little different i guess. And yeah there isn't such a big performance boost from upgrading to Z87 from Z68 atm or Sandy to Haswell, so yeah i can definitely wait also the good thing about waiting is the prices might drop a little bit.
> 
> And the approx 2 month wait time is perfect really then.


Sounds like a good idea, I think that board will definitively be worth it and it's nice to be able to watercool the mosfets and so on straight out of the box more or less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> If they made the Maximus VI Formula in blue and black too id be all over it like a rash...red just isn't my colour!...However as it has lots of black amour and black MOFSETS and covers, you wouldn't notice the red detailing the time my two gpu's, Asus D2X Sound card and other bits were in. Love the amour on this board and the Sabertooth.
> 
> I'm not thinking of going for Z87 and Haswell though due to heat worries.


The heat isn't any worse than Ivy was, and if you are really concerned about it there's always delidding









You could always paint the PCI-e lanes and dimm slots if you want some more blue details. I think that the blue MSI board looks great. Has more of a darker blue color than the z77 ASUS boards. Too bad that the board itself is more on the lower end and not really an enthusiast board.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Very nice, sexy, and clean build you have there looks pretty similar to mine. Really like the white and blue color scheme, and gotta love them Dominators, god i want 'em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also yes the 680 is definitely a good card but i'm just wondering isn't the 770 pretty much the same price as the 680? At least they are where i live.


Thanks man, yes i did see yours and must say it also looks very nice especially with that 780 and titan cooler









Yes the 770 was actually a bit cheaper but i dont like the look of the new colour scheme by evga black/gold and since the 680 fits my look, i went with it







i know the 770 is slightly quicker but i was willing to sacrifice that for the 680 looks.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Thanks man, yes i did see yours and must say it also looks very nice especially with that 780 and titan cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the 770 was actually a bit cheaper but i dont like the look of the new colour scheme by evga black/gold and since the 680 fits my look, i went with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know the 770 is slightly quicker but i was willing to sacrifice that for the 680 looks.


Thanks and yeah i have no idea as to why the vendors opted out of the titan cooler for the 770, maybe it's the manufacturing cost of the aluminium shroud. Well anyways the 680 is also a very solid card indeed.


----------



## Darylrese

It would be really sweet if a graphics card manufacture came up with a design where you could swap coloured bits to match your setup, a bit like the corsair fans. Can't be too hard to make a removable panel on the top / front of the graphics card even if it was just a few strips or something. That would be ACE!

I don't care what people say, looks are almost as important as performance when it comes to components especially if you have a side window like the 600T!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> It would be really sweet if a graphics card manufacture came up with a design where you could swap coloured bits to match your setup, a bit like the corsair fans. Can't be too hard to make a removable panel on the top / front of the graphics card even if it was just a few strips or something. That would be ACE!
> 
> I don't care what people say, looks are almost as important as performance when it comes to components especially if you have a side window like the 600T!


Second that


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> It would be really sweet if a graphics card manufacture came up with a design where you could swap coloured bits to match your setup, a bit like the corsair fans. Can't be too hard to make a removable panel on the top / front of the graphics card even if it was just a few strips or something. That would be ACE!
> 
> I don't care what people say, looks are almost as important as performance when it comes to components especially if you have a side window like the 600T!


Third that!









My friends all call me crazy, but at least I got you guys!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Same here,its hard to explain our obsession with our pc's to others,all we want is a little colour coordination is that too much to ask.....I wish my 780 had RGB lights so i could switch it to red to match my colour scheme...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

double post....


----------



## Mergatroid

Fixing up a PC is a lot cheaper than a car, or even a house. As hobbies go, I don't see a problem with it. My manager at work is always asking me why I spend so much on my computer. His hobby is body building and fitness (looks like a mini Adonis) which costs him almost nothing. C'est la vie.


----------



## Balanar

Hey to each his/her own I say. Got into this a few years back and I know for a fact I'm never gonna stop loving this! Plus, no one said we have to pick up only one hobby.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Fixing up a PC is a lot cheaper than a car, or even a house. As hobbies go, I don't see a problem with it. My manager at work is always asking me why I spend so much on my computer. His hobby is body building and fitness (looks like a mini Adonis) which costs him almost nothing. C'est la vie.


He sounds like my wife,apart from the body building part....Tho i must admit its kinda of an expensive hobby....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Fixing up a PC is a lot cheaper than a car, or even a house. As hobbies go, I don't see a problem with it. My manager at work is always asking me why I spend so much on my computer. His hobby is body building and fitness (looks like a mini Adonis) which costs him almost nothing. C'est la vie.


 I like to work out almost everyday, albeit having more than one hobby can be a huge time consumer. But working out does cost money, well depending on what he does of course, but the biggest killer is time not money.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Third that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends all call me crazy, but at least I got you guys!


When i see Crazy and Swedish in one sentence i think of this guy. MAYO it's good for you.


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yes you have some valid points, i do like Gigabyte i mean my GPU and current mobo is Gigabyte so can't say they are bad. And you mean i5 4670K yes the difference is minimal, just never had a i7 but i guess you are right not really needed.
> 
> I just liked to try something new since upgrading to a board that is almost the same except it has more sata connectors and some more usb 3.0 connectors seems like a waste of money. But then again Sabertooth ain't too much of a difference either. Also you might as well get a UD5H then only about 200DKK difference. Also i do really like the look of their ROG series i've actually always liked them, but yes the price is rather insane, at least for their VI Extreme board but of course that is nothing i need, would be great with a VI Formula board instead or just the VI HERO.
> 
> Edit: Damn the sex appeal of the Maximus VI Formula. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mixed the Sabertooth thermal armor with the usual sexy red & black color scheme.
> Picture for clarification


i wonder if this board would have problems with push/pull like the sabertooth does on the 600t.


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowarcow*
> 
> i wonder if this board would have problems with push/pull like the sabertooth does on the 600t.


what exactly is this supposed to mean? I dont notice problems


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> what exactly is this supposed to mean? I dont notice problems


i have a swiftech h220 and z77 sabertooth. i am not able to do a push and pull on it because of the thermal armor is in the way.


----------



## hakz

^ top clearance issues eh?


----------



## Darylrese

No radiator fits up top in push / pull without mods or fitting differently. You can fit the radiator closer to the front like i did which allows room to fit the push fans...no modding required. Can't see why it wouldn't work on the swiftech cooler.





Body Building would cost money, gym membership (not cheap) and no doubt he buys protein shakes which again are around £50 a tub!


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

It is easy, it looks great and it performes!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> When i see Crazy and Swedish in one sentence i think of this guy. MAYO it's good for you.


Hahah, you got it all wrong. That's your average Swedish guy right there. We live and breathe mayo!


----------



## Darylrese

hahahaha don't get KrullMeister started on his stupid photos, he has a hard drive filled with them!

He will share the lot given half the chance!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> hahahaha don't get KrullMeister started on his stupid photos, he has a hard drive filled with them!
> 
> He will share the lot given half the chance!


Come on. it's not *that* bad?! ;P


----------



## Darylrese

hahahahaha!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Hahah, you got it all wrong. That's your average Swedish guy right there. We live and breathe mayo!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha King Carl Gustaf yesss. Let me present you the guys who will rule the world.

Sorry for the off topic stuff haha i just couldn't resist, inside joke nothing to see here


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Haha King Carl Gustaf yesss. Let me present you the guys who will rule the world.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the off topic stuff haha i just couldn't resist, inside joke nothing to see here












Oh... wow....


----------



## riemann42

Ok, thought I would share some more pictures with fun descriptions of my project "Bleeding Fingers." This is my first computer I have done sleeving on. I did not do a perfect job, but I learned a great deal.

Here is a picture of the backside of the computer, my daughter is helping to demonstrate it:



And the top of the computer:



The Front:



The Inside:



The fan I needed to install to make the VRM stable:



Action Shot:



Wire Mess (this could always use more work to clean up):



The Front Panel Connector:



The pump stand (NB: DO NOT put the drain valve here. It will not work well):



Fun with Acrylic:



Helping Daddy:



TODO:

1) Longer cable for fan I just added to VRM.

2) Fix hole in plastic for fill port. When I cleaned it up with a knife, I failed to keep it round.

3) Paint the IO bracket for the 7970.

4) Win the lottery and add another 7970.

Thanks,
Edward


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riemann42*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *riemann42*
> 
> Ok, thought I would share some more pictures with fun descriptions of my project "Bleeding Fingers." This is my first computer I have done sleeving on. I did not do a perfect job, but I learned a great deal.
> 
> Here is a picture of the backside of the computer, my daughter is helping to demonstrate it:
> 
> 
> 
> And the top of the computer:
> 
> 
> 
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> The Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> The fan I needed to install to make the VRM stable:
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Wire Mess (this could always use more work to clean up):
> 
> 
> 
> The Front Panel Connector:
> 
> 
> 
> The pump stand (NB: DO NOT put the drain valve here. It will not work well):
> 
> 
> 
> Fun with Acrylic:
> 
> 
> 
> Helping Daddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODO:
> 
> 1) Longer cable for fan I just added to VRM.
> 
> 2) Fix hole in plastic for fill port. When I cleaned it up with a knife, I failed to keep it round.
> 
> 3) Paint the IO bracket for the 7970.
> 
> 4) Win the lottery and add another 7970.
> 
> Thanks,
> Edward
Click to expand...

Looks good man. I personally like the cables like that. very clean.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riemann42*
> 
> Ok, thought I would share some more pictures with fun descriptions of my project "Bleeding Fingers." This is my first computer I have done sleeving on. I did not do a perfect job, but I learned a great deal.
> 
> Here is a picture of the backside of the computer, my daughter is helping to demonstrate it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the top of the computer:
> 
> 
> 
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> The Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> The fan I needed to install to make the VRM stable:
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Wire Mess (this could always use more work to clean up):
> 
> 
> 
> The Front Panel Connector:
> 
> 
> 
> The pump stand (NB: DO NOT put the drain valve here. It will not work well):
> 
> 
> Fun with Acrylic:
> 
> 
> 
> Helping Daddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODO:
> 
> 1) Longer cable for fan I just added to VRM.
> 
> 2) Fix hole in plastic for fill port. When I cleaned it up with a knife, I failed to keep it round.
> 
> 3) Paint the IO bracket for the 7970.
> 
> 4) Win the lottery and add another 7970.
> 
> Thanks,
> Edward


Looks great! Absolutely superb job mate!









I love that fan that you added to the VRM's, is it some custom thing you made yourself or did you buy a specific one?

Only thing that I'd complain about is the placement of the drain valve right in front of that nice looking reservoir. A larger reservoir wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## riemann42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Looks great! Absolutely superb job mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that fan that you added to the VRM's, is it some custom thing you made yourself or did you buy a specific one?
> 
> Only thing that I'd complain about is the placement of the drain valve right in front of that nice looking reservoir. A larger reservoir wouldn't hurt either.


The fan is from the heatsink for my 7970. I like it, as it is PWM, and I can adjust it.

The drain needs to move, and will soon. I need more fittings, so I am waiting to add enough items to justify the cost of shipping.

I am kicking myself about the reservoir. I realized after I bought it that it was discontinued, with good reason. I will replace it with a different DDC top/res someday.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> hahahaha don't get KrullMeister started on his stupid photos, he has a hard drive filled with them!
> 
> He will share the lot given half the chance!
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. it's not *that* bad?! ;P
Click to expand...


run before it's too late!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riemann42*
> 
> Ok, thought I would share some more pictures with fun descriptions of my project "Bleeding Fingers." This is my first computer I have done sleeving on. I did not do a perfect job, but I learned a great deal.
> 
> Here is a picture of the backside of the computer, my daughter is helping to demonstrate it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the top of the computer:
> 
> 
> 
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> The Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> The fan I needed to install to make the VRM stable:
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Wire Mess (this could always use more work to clean up):
> 
> 
> 
> The Front Panel Connector:
> 
> 
> 
> The pump stand (NB: DO NOT put the drain valve here. It will not work well):
> 
> 
> 
> Fun with Acrylic:
> 
> 
> 
> Helping Daddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODO:
> 
> 1) Longer cable for fan I just added to VRM.
> 
> 2) Fix hole in plastic for fill port. When I cleaned it up with a knife, I failed to keep it round.
> 
> 3) Paint the IO bracket for the 7970.
> 
> 4) Win the lottery and add another 7970.
> 
> Thanks,
> Edward


Excellent sleeving and setup there Edward. Your daughter looks adorable bdw.


----------



## carmal

Hello...just wanna ask...can Maximus V Extreme fix on this case??


----------



## Shadowline2553

Unofficially I think it can... well according to this 



 an EATX board will fit, though the one in the vid is a Rampage IV Extreme.


----------



## djriful

Temporary bad picture shot from my phone... (lazy preview)


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Temporary bad picture shot from my phone... (lazy preview)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and clean!

I'm still waiting on my 5,25" hdd bracket so I can remove the hdd cage. Why does it take sooo long grrr.

Edit:

Hey guys, just a few questions.
-Darylrese says it's possible to mount the h100i inside the case with fans attached without modding, but If I look at his picture, there aren't any screwholes for the middle screw and the back or can they fit through the little holes?

-If I leave my fans on top of the case, I'm thinking of something to not have to put the to grill on there, I like it without, but the fans are intake and more dust wil get in. Any solutions? Fan guards? sound dampening material around the fans to cover the holes?

- The 5,25" bays, so say I want to cover them up with something like this how can I cut it without any special tools? My dad has some tools, but nothing special.
Could I make a panel to put on the floor of the case too with this?

- What size tubing are needed if I want to put them over the h100i tubes?


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Very nice, sexy, and clean build you have there looks pretty similar to mine. Really like the white and blue color scheme, and gotta love them Dominators, god i want 'em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also yes the 680 is definitely a good card but i'm just wondering isn't the 770 pretty much the same price as the 680? At least they are where i live.


Not really looked at the performance diffrence. It was the price diffrences that caught me. Average price of a 770 her in Ireland is €400, and the average price of a 680 is €550. My curiosity is now peaked, going to have to go and have a look at perfomance of the two and i am still running a Msi 7870 hawk.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> Not really looked at the performance diffrence. It was the price diffrences that caught me. Average price of a 770 her in Ireland is €400, and the average price of a 680 is €550. My curiosity is now peaked, going to have to go and have a look at perfomance of the two and i am still running a Msi 7870 hawk.


770 is more or less just a higher clocked 680, so it should outperform the 680 in most applications unless that 680 is OC'd.


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 770 is more or less just a higher clocked 680, so it should outperform the 680 in most applications unless that 680 is OC'd.


Yeah was just having a look on toms hardware. just shows how screwed up prices are in Ireland for PC components.

A newer faster card can cost €150 less than the last generations nearly top card lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> Yeah was just having a look on toms hardware. just shows how screwed up prices are in Ireland for PC components.
> 
> A newer faster card can cost €150 less than the last generations nearly top card lol


Haha, Ireland isn't alone in that, sure THAT much of a price difference maybe, but the 770 is overall cheaper than the 680's. Really hope the 680 prices drop a bit more, wouldn't mind having an another one


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Haha, Ireland isn't alone in that, sure THAT much of a price difference maybe, but the 770 is overall cheaper than the 680's. Really hope the 680 prices drop a bit more, wouldn't mind having an another one


Lol i am sat at work, have my trainees doing a test, so currently shopping for a 770, love impulse buys









Only problem is I cant find one with the pretty Titan cooler


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> Lol i am sat at work, have my trainees doing a test, so currently shopping for a 770, love impulse buys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is I cant find one with the pretty Titan cooler


Haha, sounds like very hard work









Yea, I don't think there are any released yet. Not even sure if there will be any at some point. Which is weird considering that all press pictures show that sexy cooler


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Haha, sounds like very hard work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't think there are any released yet. Not even sure if there will be any at some point. Which is weird considering that all press pictures show that sexy cooler


Aww I give up. can't find any with the nice cooler.I wonder why they would change from what as allready a very well performing and good looking cooler, to some of their own, which to be honest are no where as good looking


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> Aww I give up. can't find any with the nice cooler.I wonder why they would change from what as allready a very well performing and good looking cooler, to some of their own, which to be honest are no where as good looking


I quite like the EVGA ACX cooler. Definitively the best looking one in my eyes. Looks better than the stock one too IMO









But that's just me !


----------



## Zillerella

Krully all you think about is looks







I know you your little








Forcing me to buy so pretty sexy looking ram


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Krully all you think about is looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you your little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forcing me to buy so pretty sexy looking ram


I CAN'T HELP IT OKAY???? T____T


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I CAN'T HELP IT OKAY???? T____T


I just spit my cola out on my screen


----------



## Recr3ational

Wow, im really glad and quite surprised at the builds with the 600T.
This case is flying off the shelves, considering how old it is.
Keep up the good work everybody!


----------



## ZipZapRap

Hi everyone. Okay, my new case arrived two days ago. Considering I'll only be building in September, it feels weird to have it just sitting in the hallway!

Anyway, I've got a few questions regarding cooling:

I'm most likely going to replace the 200mm fans. I'm looking at the Xigmatek XLF-F2004, since they're 20mm deep like the stocks. Has anyone used these, and if so, are they better than the stock fans? (EDIT - they seem identical to the Xigmatek CLF-F2004 if that helps. Links at the bottom)
Also, I'm tossing up between
a. running a stock CPU cooler (i7 4770) and an AF-Quiet Edition fan as rear exhaust (push or pull?), or
b. using a Corsair H60SE instead.
In terms of noise, which would be better? I'm a massive water-cooling virgin, so I'd need to be convinced for option b









The main reason I don't want to go via after market air cooling, is because I'll be using 32GB (4 x 8) of Vengeance RAM, and they have fairly large heat spreaders...

Thanks in advance. I can't wait to finally get all the pieces together and build this PC (building a new desk at the same time!)

XLF-F2004: http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=88&type=specification
CLF-F2004: http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=70&type=specification


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Temporary bad picture shot from my phone... (lazy preview)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really awesome looking rig you got there....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I quite like the EVGA ACX cooler. Definitively the best looking one in my eyes. Looks better than the stock one too IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's just me !


''Blasphemy'' the stock cooler is the sexiest cooler thats ever been made,and i'm not being bias because i'm rocking one....


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Hi everyone. Okay, my new case arrived two days ago. Considering I'll only be building in September, it feels weird to have it just sitting in the hallway!
> 
> Anyway, I've got a few questions regarding cooling:
> I'm most likely going to replace the 200mm fans. I'm looking at the Xigmatek XLF-F2004, since they're 20mm deep like the stocks. Has anyone used these, and if so, are they better than the stock fans?
> Also, I'm tossing up between
> a. running a stock CPU cooler (i7 4770) and an AF-Quiet Edition fan as rear exhaust (push or pull?), or
> b. using a Corsair H60SE instead.
> In terms of noise, which would be better? I'm a massive water-cooling virgin, so I'd need to be convinced for option b
> 
> The main reason I don't want to go via after market air cooling, is because I'll be using 32GB (4 x 8) of Vengeance RAM, and they have fairly large heat spreaders...
> 
> Thanks in advance. I can't wait to finally get all the pieces together and build this PC (building a new desk at the same time!)


First of all. If you don't use the one if the HHD cages then remove it and place the other closer to the PSU (yes you can do that)

The 200mm is not good and if you want optimal cooling even with a better 200mm fan you need to cut out the honeycomb mesh in the front (I don't know anything about the xigmatek fan)

Always run the rear fan as exhaust unless you got a dust filter and you are only exhuasting throught the top







You want to use it at exhaust because you need to remove the hot air around the CPU.

You can easy buy the H60 without any worries. Remember it's sealed from the factory so you just have to plug it in and then go









You can also get small aircoolers that dont block ram slots (Noctua-U12S or phanteks PH-TC12DX) But why 32gb ram?

All in all I also prefered air because I don't OC or only do small OC so I would say option A.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Hi everyone. Okay, my new case arrived two days ago. Considering I'll only be building in September, it feels weird to have it just sitting in the hallway!
> 
> Anyway, I've got a few questions regarding cooling:
> 
> I'm most likely going to replace the 200mm fans. I'm looking at the Xigmatek XLF-F2004, since they're 20mm deep like the stocks. Has anyone used these, and if so, are they better than the stock fans? (EDIT - they seem identical to the Xigmatek CLF-F2004 if that helps. Links at the bottom)
> Also, I'm tossing up between
> a. running a stock CPU cooler (i7 4770) and an AF-Quiet Edition fan as rear exhaust (push or pull?), or
> b. using a Corsair H60SE instead.
> In terms of noise, which would be better? I'm a massive water-cooling virgin, so I'd need to be convinced for option b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason I don't want to go via after market air cooling, is because I'll be using 32GB (4 x 8) of Vengeance RAM, and they have fairly large heat spreaders...
> 
> Thanks in advance. I can't wait to finally get all the pieces together and build this PC (building a new desk at the same time!)
> 
> XLF-F2004: http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=88&type=specification
> CLF-F2004: http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=70&type=specification


Basically everything that Zillerella said!









If I'm not mistaken the Corsair ones are actually a Xigmatek OEM, so I wouldn't get one of those if I were you. Get a Cooler Master Mega Flow or the Bitfenix Spectre Pro instead. Much better fans!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Basically everything that Zillerella said!


Me so holy


----------



## ZipZapRap

Thanks folks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> First of all. If you don't use the one if the HHD cages then remove it and place the other closer to the PSU (yes you can do that)


Yep. But I'll be using quite a few hard drives:
2 x SSDs (OS and Scratch disk)
1 x 2TB HDD
1 x 1TB HDD
debating whether I need another 500GB internal. Might chuck this one in an external caddy

So will I be able to move BOTH cages over? Other option is to just leave one of the SSDs on the right, since they don't have to sit in a drive bay.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> The 200mm is not good and if you want optimal cooling even with a better 200mm fan you need to cut out the honeycomb mesh in the front (I don't know anything about the xigmatek fan)


Oh dear. No I'm not going to mod this case like that at all! I love it too much to cut into it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> You can also get small aircoolers that dont block ram slots (Noctua-U12S or phanteks PH-TC12DX) But why 32gb ram?


Thanks for the recommendations! I'll check them out. The PC is going to be a photo/video editing rig. I am going for as much RAM as I can fit and afford.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> All in all I also prefered air because I don't OC or only do small OC so I would say option A.


Thanks for your help and advice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Basically everything that Zillerella said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the Corsair ones are actually a Xigmatek OEM, so I wouldn't get one of those if I were you. Get a Cooler Master Mega Flow or the Bitfenix Spectre Pro instead. Much better fans!


Thanks. Out of those two (we've discussed this before I think!) I'll probably choose the Bitfenix (black). I'm not a fan of the LEDs showing through the front of the case.

So all in all:

-Remove both drive caddies, and move one next to the PSU, which will house the SSD and 2 x HDDs
-Chuck the spare SSD over on the right
-Replace the top and front 200mm with a Bitfenix Spectre Pro (presume I don't need to mod the top of the case since these fans are 30mm? Will they interfere with the mobo?)
-either buy one of the fans mentioned by Zillerella and add an AF-120 to the back, or buy a H60SE

That sound right?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> So all in all:
> 
> -Remove both drive caddies, and move one next to the PSU, which will house the SSD and 2 x HDDs
> -Chuck the spare SSD over on the right
> -Replace the top and front 200mm with a Bitfenix Spectre Pro (presume I don't need to mod the top of the case since these fans are 30mm? Will they interfere with the mobo?)
> -either buy one of the fans mentioned by Zillerella and add an AF-120 to the back, or buy a H60SE
> 
> That sound right?


1. Yes.
2. yes
3. There are some problems with a bitfenix on the top but I would remove it and get a 120mm at the most back location








4. Noctua for performance and phanteks for looks (they still perform very close togetger). If you get the phanteks I would buy a new fans too it with higher static pressure. Sure you can still go with the H60 i you want







I don't know how many money you want to use on 1 fan, but I would get the "Be quiet! Silent wings 2" for the back and one in top if I was you. Just ask krullmeister, he will confirm how silent and good the Silent wings are


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> 3. There are some problems with a bitfenix on the top but I would remove it and get a 120mm at the most back location


Ooo please tell? What issues are there? Will the Coolermaster 200mm be a better choice there? Can I use two 120 fans up top instead of one?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> 4. Noctua for performance and phanteks for looks (they still perform very close togetger). If you get the phanteks I would buy a new fans too it with higher static pressure. Sure you can still go with the H60 i you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how many money you want to use on 1 fan, but I would get the "Be quiet! Silent wings 2" for the back and one in top if I was you. Just ask krullmeister, he will confirm how silent and good the Silent wings are


I had a look, and the Phantek actually pushes a ram stick out if you have large heat spreaders. Details here
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5167/phanteks-ph-tc12dx-tower-cpu-cooler-review/index7.html

So if I go air cooling, it'll be the Noctua for the CPU, and one Silent Wings at the back, and (one or two) at the top...

Okay, getting there, lol. Cooling seems to be a bit of a pain on this case. love everything else about it though.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Ooo please tell? What issues are there? Will the Coolermaster 200mm be a better choice there? Can I use two 120 fans up top instead of one?


Two 120mm fans will always be better, but one should be enough







You need to make sure that the cpu cooler also will get some air so it's dosent need to struggle for it. Thats why I say, get 1 fan in the back and one the the top back








Quote:


> I had a look, and the Phantek actually pushes a ram stick out if you have large heat spreaders. Details here
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5167/phanteks-ph-tc12dx-tower-cpu-cooler-review/index7.html


Depends on what motherboard you have.
Quote:


> So if I go air cooling, it'll be the Noctua for the CPU


You can't go wrong with that either. If you hate the color of the fan I can tell you that noctua will do some black fans next year


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Two 120mm fans will always be better, but one should be enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to make sure that the cpu cooler also will get some air so it's dosent need to struggle for it. Thats why I say, get 1 fan in the back and one the the top back


Wait, now I'm confused. I thought the top and back should be exhausts, or is that not set in stone? I've built a couple of PCs in my time, but this is the first I've ever tried to understand cooling for (can you tell?







)

Looking here, it seems stock is all exhaust except the front, but with an H100 up top, that should be intake

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=117424
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Depends on what motherboard you have.


Great point







I'll be on LGA1150 with an i7 4770.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> You can't go wrong with that either. If you hate the color of the fan I can tell you that noctua will do some black fans next year


haha, have to be honest, the fan colour didn't look great, but happy if I'm able to replace it next year!

Thanks for your help mate, rep to you!


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> So if I go air cooling, it'll be the Noctua for the CPU, and one Silent Wings at the back, and (one or two) at the top...
> Okay, getting there, lol. Cooling seems to be a bit of a pain on this case. love everything else about it though.


You might as well go for a H80 for example. you wouldn't have to worry about Fitting it with the RAMs i guess and the H80 performs really well, it might be a bit explensive compared to a air cooling solution. Can't tell you how the H60 performs, never looked it up..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> If you hate the color of the fan I can tell you that noctua will do some black fans next year


REALLY? praise the Lord. I would love some black noctuas.. can't stand the Color scheme the have going at the Moment.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> REALLY? praise the Lord. I would love some black noctuas.. can't stand the Color scheme the have going at the Moment.


Well this is just a prototype but if this get's made..... just wow!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398383/tpu-noctua-redoes-award-winning-fans-in-black


----------



## p33k

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Haha, Ireland isn't alone in that, sure THAT much of a price difference maybe, but the 770 is overall cheaper than the 680's. Really hope the 680 prices drop a bit more, wouldn't mind having an another one


A 680 is about $150 more than a 770 here in korea. I guess I won't be selling my used cards. Have to keep using them until they just don't hold up with new games. Not that I need to upgrade anytime soon.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Thanks for your help mate, rep to you!


You are always welcome








Quote:


> REALLY? praise the Lord. I would love some black noctuas.. can't stand the Color scheme the have going at the Moment.


There is a video from computex: 



Quote:


> You might as well go for a H80 for example. you wouldn't have to worry about Fitting it with the RAMs i guess and the H80 performs really well, it might be a bit explensive compared to a air cooling solution. Can't tell you how the H60 performs, never looked it up..


H80i performs good, but I wouldnt buy any products with the corsair link software. It's just bad and got so many problems. The H60 2013 edt. is good to stock and mild OCs.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> H80i performs good, but I wouldnt buy any products with the corsair link software. It's just bad and got so many problems. The H60 2013 edt. is good to stock and mild OCs.


Corsair Link isn't a really good Software, but it gets the Job done for most users and i think you're not even forced to use it..
I Keep my fans on the quiet Profile and everything runs smooth and cool (got the H100i though)
But they did improove it in the last few months.. (atleast a Little bit)


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> H80i performs good, but I wouldnt buy any products with the corsair link software. It's just bad and got so many problems. The H60 2013 edt. is good to stock and mild OCs.


Some people have problems with it but I've not. You don't need to use the software. It will just run on balanced mode without the software control. I personally have liked my h100i and 860i psu and the software to monitor and control.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Some people have problems with it but I've not. You don't need to use the software. It will just run on balanced mode without the software control. I personally have liked my h100i and 860i psu and the software to monitor and control.


Yes not all got problems with it, but still I don't like the software. If they fix all the problems I would consider buy one!


----------



## Krullmeister

I have massive problems with my H100i and Corsair Link. Corsair Link is just very badly optimized and has a terrible layout. Plus the fact that it crashes about once or twice a day for me even though I've reinstalled it severall times is not really good....

Then I have some problems with my LED that doesnt show any colors except green..... Or it sometimes tune into red but then it flickers for about 5 seconds and turn off again.

Such a shame, because it's a really good cooler /:


----------



## ZipZapRap

Is Corsair Link mandatory? Can you get away with.. well... not using it?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Is Corsair Link mandatory? Can you get away with.. well... not using it?


Ye you can, you just don't plug in the USB header and it works as a regular cooler with no annoying software!


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Then I have some problems with my LED that doesnt show any colors except green..... Or it sometimes tune into red but then it flickers for about 5 seconds and turn off again.
> Such a shame, because it's a really good cooler /:


Have the same Problem, it's not Software related, the LED is just dirt cheap and already broken (that's what they told me.. could send it back but i don't want to)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Is Corsair Link mandatory? Can you get away with.. well... not using it?


It's not necessary.. you just can't control the fans, but they run in balanced mode, which will work for most Setups.. (balanced mode is okay, but i run it at quiet because i have no OC at all)


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Have the same Problem, it's not Software related, the LED is just dirt cheap and already broken (that's what they told me.. could send it back but i don't want to)
> Nope you just can't control the fans, but they run in balanced mode, which will work for most Setups.. (balanced mode is okay, but i run it at quiet because i have no OC at all)


'

Yea I know it's not software, that's why I said I had problems in general. And I know, too much of a hazzle to send it back. I think I'll do it when I go watercooling and just get the money back and buy a radiator or something instead. Seems like the easiest solution at the moment.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I have to stop looking at all these shiny computer parts! Seems my questions got buried under some other stuff in the thread
















*Must resist, no new graphics card/mobo/processor needed!!*

*Resistance is futile* nooooooo my money, must at least wait till next year!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I have to stop looking at all these shiny computer parts! Seems my questions got buried under some other stuff in the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Must resist, no new graphics card/mobo/processor needed!!*
> 
> *Resistance is futile* nooooooo my money, must at least wait till next year!


Man i know that feeling . . i have already spent around 2,8k$ on this machine, well that is counting everything monitor, headset peripherals and stuff. Also just got a import fee here today from my Korean imported cheap 1440p Samsung PLS monitor of 120$ ***









Also i just can't stop adding stuff to my machine.... i'm just like oooooooh shiny.... mmmm yes gotta have, it's a bad case of gluttony, i think Kevin Spacey is coming to kill my any minute now.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice and clean!
> 
> I'm still waiting on my 5,25" hdd bracket so I can remove the hdd cage. Why does it take sooo long grrr.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Hey guys, just a few questions.
> -Darylrese says it's possible to mount the h100i inside the case with fans attached without modding, but If I look at his picture, there aren't any screwholes for the middle screw and the back or can they fit through the little holes?
> 
> -If I leave my fans on top of the case, I'm thinking of something to not have to put the to grill on there, I like it without, but the fans are intake and more dust wil get in. Any solutions? Fan guards? sound dampening material around the fans to cover the holes?
> 
> - The 5,25" bays, so say I want to cover them up with something like this how can I cut it without any special tools? My dad has some tools, but nothing special.
> Could I make a panel to put on the floor of the case too with this?
> 
> - What size tubing are needed if I want to put them over the h100i tubes?


I removed the mesh so its not as neat or easy as it should be. If you still have the mesh in place up top it should more or less fit just fine!


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> -Darylrese says it's possible to mount the h100i inside the case with fans attached without modding, but If I look at his picture, there aren't any screwholes for the middle screw and the back or can they fit through the little holes?


My H100 is held in place only by three screws up top, imo that is perfectly good enough for a safe installation!











I have also installed the top fans in my push/pull config using four screws from inside of the case.



like I said: It is easy, it looks great and it performes!



And about the clearance issue


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Man i know that feeling . . i have already spent around 2,8k$ on this machine, well that is counting everything monitor, headset peripherals and stuff. Also just got a import fee here today from my Korean imported cheap 1440p Samsung PLS monitor of 120$ ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i just can't stop adding stuff to my machine.... i'm just like oooooooh shiny.... mmmm yes gotta have, it's a bad case of gluttony, i think Kevin Spacey is coming to kill my any minute now.


I've spent more I think. I'm gonna hold out on the hardware and try to 'pimp' it some more.
Hehe I got a Qnix last week, 26€ import fee, but I had the seller mark it as just 100$.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I removed the mesh so its not as neat or easy as it should be. If you still have the mesh in place up top it should more or less fit just fine!


Thanks! I'm gonna try it. And when I'll order some stuff order 2 more sp120's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> My H100 is held in place only by three screws up top, imo that is perfectly good enough for a safe installation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also installed the top fans in my push/pull config using four screws from inside of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> like I said: It is easy, it looks great and it performes!
> 
> 
> 
> And about the clearance issue


great thamks for the pics


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I have to stop looking at all these shiny computer parts! Seems my questions got buried under some other stuff in the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Must resist, no new graphics card/mobo/processor needed!!*
> 
> *Resistance is futile* nooooooo my money, must at least wait till next year!


Same here,trying to resist a new buy also,will be skipping this gen mobo/cpu upgrade....May update my z77 mobo tho,but i dnt think i will resist gettinng another 780,may wait until my birthday then i can justify getting it.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> My H100 is held in place only by three screws up top, imo that is perfectly good enough for a safe installation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also installed the top fans in my push/pull config using four screws from inside of the case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said: It is easy, it looks great and it performes!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about the clearance issue
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just did this mod last night also,funny thing is i could only get 3 screws in which bothers me abit,just worried its not firm enough,which it is,but seeing how there is a $800 dollar g/card beneath it i will be keeping an eye on the rad....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I've spent more I think. I'm gonna hold out on the hardware and try to 'pimp' it some more.
> Hehe I got a Qnix last week, 26€ import fee, but I had the seller mark it as just 100$.


Maaan i should have thought about that, god damn it. Ugh ~90 euros is a lot for me to pay right now, god damn it....









Edit: who did you buy from?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Ohhhhh wanted to ask,has anyone tried the new corsair pwm sp fans on their rads yet,and if so does it stop making that grindind noise at low speed.....


----------



## Marcos Viegas

Some photos of my my 600T:







Here photos of the HD 7970 Crossfire:


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Maaan i should have thought about that, god damn it. Ugh ~90 euros is a lot for me to pay right now, god damn it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: who did you buy from?


Hulustar

I asked for 119,99 but he put 100


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hulustar
> 
> I asked for 119,99 but he put 100


God damn it haha







should have thought about it a little more carefully i guess. Just didn't expect this, especially since it's over a month since i payed for the monitor. God damn you DHL


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcos Viegas*
> 
> Some photos of my my 600T:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here photos of the HD 7970 Crossfire:


Nice black colorscheme!

Not too often that you see a GPU only loop, especially not a single GPU loop when you have crossfire


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcos Viegas*
> 
> Some photos of my my 600T:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here photos of the HD 7970 Crossfire:


Wow that's different, its giving me ideas now


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I have to stop looking at all these shiny computer parts! Seems my questions got buried under some other stuff in the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Must resist, no new graphics card/mobo/processor needed!!*
> 
> *Resistance is futile* nooooooo my money, must at least wait till next year!


Well -SpArkLeS- if you can get another year out of your current setup, I would recommend putting every







away for the next major tech up grade. Well major for me, as I want 4K display and dump this horrible 1080p Zhit.

I will pass on the Haswell (Redwood Ridge) and wait for the next Falcon Ridge. If you have a couple seconds you should read this Intel's Thunderbolt 2: Everything You Need to Know as Haswell does not have 4K support (Intel's Haswell) and you should take into the equation the the new Apple desktop will come with support for 4K monitors and Sony and ASUS will be releasing 4K (30") monitors this year.

4K monitor, equals bucket loads of drool for me..







, of course game content will have to catch up.. and fast.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice and clean!
> 
> I'm still waiting on my 5,25" hdd bracket so I can remove the hdd cage. Why does it take sooo long grrr.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Hey guys, just a few questions.
> -Darylrese says it's possible to mount the h100i inside the case with fans attached without modding, but If I look at his picture, there aren't any screwholes for the middle screw and the back or can they fit through the little holes?
> 
> -If I leave my fans on top of the case, I'm thinking of something to not have to put the to grill on there, I like it without, but the fans are intake and more dust wil get in. Any solutions? Fan guards? sound dampening material around the fans to cover the holes?
> 
> - The 5,25" bays, so say I want to cover them up with something like this how can I cut it without any special tools? My dad has some tools, but nothing special.
> Could I make a panel to put on the floor of the case too with this?
> 
> - What size tubing are needed if I want to put them over the h100i tubes?


You can mount the H100 inside the case, and the fans up top in pull/exhaust. The difference between push and pull in this application is negligible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Wait, now I'm confused. I thought the top and back should be exhausts, or is that not set in stone? I've built a couple of PCs in my time, but this is the first I've ever tried to understand cooling for (can you tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Looking here, it seems stock is all exhaust except the front, but with an H100 up top, that should be intake
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=117424
> Great point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be on LGA1150 with an i7 4770.
> haha, have to be honest, the fan colour didn't look great, but happy if I'm able to replace it next year!
> 
> Thanks for your help mate, rep to you!


You can make the top exhaust or intake. The difference is only a couple of degrees. Intake will provide a slightly cooler cpu but warmer chipset, regulators and possibly video card. If the H100 is exhaust, the cpu will be a couple of degrees warmer, but the chipset, regulators and video cards will be a little cooler.

This can also depend on what type of video card you have. If you have something like a reference card, which exhausts out the back of the case, then you could also make the H100 exhaust. However, if your video card is dumping exhaust inside the case, you may not want your H100 to be exhaust and pull the warm video card exhaust through its rad.

So, you have a couple of things to think about before deciding on intake or exhaust. If you do decide on intake, you might want to look at some dust filters like these:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14346/ffi-88/DEMCiflex_Corsair_600T_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_4_Piece.html

One last trick. If you cut a hole up top big enough to get the pump/block through, you can mount the rad up top and the fans inside. This takes more modding, and you have to be really careful you don't accidentally cut the hoses. I modded mine like that, and a couple of others here have done the same.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Is Corsair Link mandatory? Can you get away with.. well... not using it?


You don't need the link. Give it a try, but if it causes you issues purchase a PWM splitter and plug the fans into your motherboard CPU_FAN header. When you purchase the H100i, make sure you get the newer version with the PWM fans. (PWM has 4-pins, not the usual 3-pins).

This will provide your fans with a much larger range of RPM. I am using 1900 RPM Scythe Slipstream PWM fans, and they will run as low as 500 RPM (a little lower than that actually) when I'm web browsing, and up to the full 1900 RPM under heavy load. I think the new Corsair SP PWM fans would be pretty sweet under mobo control. Note, check your motherboard manual. Some motherboards (like mine) have a second CPU_FAN header specifically for newer coolers that have two fans.


----------



## Marcos Viegas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice black colorscheme!
> 
> Not too often that you see a GPU only loop, especially not a single GPU loop when you have crossfire


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Wow that's different, its giving me ideas now


Thanks guys


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Well -SpArkLeS- if you can get another year out of your current setup, I would recommend putting every
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> away for the next major tech up grade. Well major for me, as I want 4K display and dump this horrible 1080p Zhit.
> 
> I will pass on the Haswell (Redwood Ridge) and wait for the next Falcon Ridge. If you have a couple seconds you should read this Intel's Thunderbolt 2: Everything You Need to Know as Haswell does not have 4K support (Intel's Haswell) and you should take into the equation the the new Apple desktop will come with support for 4K monitors and Sony and ASUS will be releasing 4K (30") monitors this year.
> 
> 4K monitor, equals bucket loads of drool for me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , of course game content will have to catch up.. and fast.


I will indeed pass on Haswell too, it doesn't seem like any benefit and i even have Sandy Bridge, only differences is lower TDP and possibly a slightly better overclocker. But it ain't worth it for me at least, though i have seen rumors about Broadwell that it might have been pushed to 2015 instead of 2014. Which is a damn shame also read this if you haven't already[Where did Broadwell go leaked intel roadmap shows 2014 Haswell refresh but no Broadwell]

I would hate to wait a whole 2 years to upgrade my architecture, but i guess it's worth the wait, and i don't think i would be buying into the earlier Haswell-E/Refresh, well if that's what it's name is going to be as it also says in the post it might just be that they haven't put the name there yet and it's really Broadwell, since there is also it's successor Skylake. All rumors and speculation for now we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I think I'll save up already for my next build, also need to buy a PS4.

So I really want a backplate on my gpu buuuut they don't sell any for mine. Is there anything I need to look out for if I would make one out of acrylic?

Also yesterday I installed remember me and when I started it at 1440p and everything on high my gpu's started blazing like a turbo jet and after 5 minutes they were already @ 55°C Should I lower the graphics?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I think I'll save up already for my next build, also need to buy a PS4.
> 
> So I really want a backplate on my gpu buuuut they don't sell any for mine. Is there anything I need to look out for if I would make one out of acrylic?
> 
> Also yesterday I installed remember me and when I started it at 1440p and everything on high my gpu's started blazing like a turbo jet and after 5 minutes they were already @ 55°C Should I lower the graphics?


55c isnt bad,what was your temps at full load when gaming....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

It's actually the first time I noticed. I guess my previous games weren't as demanding + it used to be @ 1080p instead of 1440p. Guess I'll have to put the volume higher so I don't hear the jet engines


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> It's actually the first time I noticed. I guess my previous games weren't as demanding + it used to be @ 1080p instead of 1440p. Guess I'll have to put the volume higher so I don't hear the jet engines


when i had dual card my temps would be in the high 60's,even now im in the high 60's playing far cry 3 on a 1080p....dnt you use evga precision or msi after burner to monitor your cpu/graphic cards when gaming...


----------



## kilo7echo

Hey guys quick question,

So right now i have a EVGA 660 ti 3gb and evgas step up program allows you to return the card for a new one with 90 days as long as you pay the difference. Since im still under 90 days and the jump to a 770 2gb would only be $70 usd i was wondering if it was worth it.

After watching the trailers at E3 i want to play Battlefield 4 in all its glory to the best i can.

Only thing was the specs say minimum 600w power supply.

*I currently have a corsair hx750 and was wondering if that would be enough +*

i7-3770k
corsair h60
1dvd drive
1 blu ray drive
1 500gig ssd
1 1tb seagate
32gigs of 1600ram
and 5 fans

Thanks


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I currently have a corsair hx750 and was wondering if that would be enough +


Yes it would. It's even a overkill for a single gpu build. With a single gpu 550w is enough, even with OC


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Yes it would. It's even a overkill for a single gpu build. With a single gpu 550w is enough, even with OC


Okay great, Thanks really appreciate the feedback


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> Hey guys quick question,
> 
> So right now i have a EVGA 660 ti 3gb and evgas step up program allows you to return the card for a new one with 90 days as long as you pay the difference. Since im still under 90 days and the jump to a 770 2gb would only be $70 usd i was wondering if it was worth it.
> 
> After watching the trailers at E3 i want to play Battlefield 4 in all its glory to the best i can.
> 
> Only thing was the specs say minimum 600w power supply.
> 
> *I currently have a corsair hx750 and was wondering if that would be enough +*
> 
> i7-3770k
> corsair h60
> 1dvd drive
> 1 blu ray drive
> 1 500gig ssd
> 1 1tb seagate
> 32gigs of 1600ram
> and 5 fans
> 
> Thanks


just like Zillerella said, 750 is overkill for single GPU. You gcould go SLI with that that PSU and still have a little bit of OC headroom.


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> just like Zillerella said, 750 is overkill for single GPU. You gcould go SLI with that that PSU and still have a little bit of OC headroom.


Cool, thanks for the info, i looked at the minimums and got a little scared


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I think I'll save up already for my next build, also need to buy a PS4.
> 
> So I really want a backplate on my gpu buuuut they don't sell any for mine. Is there anything I need to look out for if I would make one out of acrylic?
> 
> Also yesterday I installed remember me and when I started it at 1440p and everything on high my gpu's started blazing like a turbo jet and after 5 minutes they were already @ 55°C Should I lower the graphics?


No need to be concerned until it hits over 70'C (GPU), anything above 70'C and you need to have a look at your cooling. Of course you should be referring to the product specifications for your GPU though, for example a GTX 680 has a maximum of 98 degrees C,so the temperatures of 78-80 degrees are nothing to worry about.

However, I would be really concerned when the GPU constantly sits above 80'C. My GTX 690 would always sit on 89'C, hence why I water cooled it.. but then it has two GPU on one card, with water cooling it sits at 46'C.

So 55'C on your GPU is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I think I'll save up already for my next build, also need to buy a PS4.
> 
> So I really want a backplate on my gpu buuuut they don't sell any for mine. Is there anything I need to look out for if I would make one out of acrylic?
> 
> Also yesterday I installed remember me and when I started it at 1440p and everything on high my gpu's started blazing like a turbo jet and after 5 minutes they were already @ 55°C Should I lower the graphics?


55c is really not very hot for a gpu. My two cards will get into the 70s under full load (and that's with a more aggressive fan curve for both cards).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> Hey guys quick question,
> 
> So right now i have a EVGA 660 ti 3gb and evgas step up program allows you to return the card for a new one with 90 days as long as you pay the difference. Since im still under 90 days and the jump to a 770 2gb would only be $70 usd i was wondering if it was worth it.
> 
> After watching the trailers at E3 i want to play Battlefield 4 in all its glory to the best i can.
> 
> Only thing was the specs say minimum 600w power supply.
> 
> *I currently have a corsair hx750 and was wondering if that would be enough +*
> 
> i7-3770k
> corsair h60
> 1dvd drive
> 1 blu ray drive
> 1 500gig ssd
> 1 1tb seagate
> 32gigs of 1600ram
> and 5 fans
> 
> Thanks


I'm using a Corsair AX750 with two HD6970 in cfx and I'm not having any problems.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> Hey guys quick question,
> 
> *I currently have a corsair hx750 and was wondering if that would be enough +*
> 
> i7-3770k
> corsair h60
> 1dvd drive
> 1 blu ray drive
> 1 500gig ssd
> 1 1tb seagate
> 32gigs of 1600ram
> and 5 fans
> 
> Thanks


I got a HX750 powering:
2x670 4gb sc
i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz
H100
16GB ram
2TB hdd
Corsair force 120GB SSD
5x120mm fan
2x200mm fan

you should be fine!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> I got a HX750 powering:
> 2x670 4gb sc
> i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz
> H100
> 16GB ram
> 2TB hdd
> Corsair force 120GB SSD
> 5x120mm fan
> 2x200mm fan
> 
> you should be fine!


Have you OC'ed those graphics cards anything?

I'm thinking about selling my AX750 and get an AX860 just to make sure I have enough power headroom for SLI 680's plus a full watercooling loop and some nice OC's


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> AX860


I know we are pearls krully, but sry to say that psu got problems with coil whine just like the 760


----------



## Shadowline2553

I haven't had too many issues with my AX860, then again I have the i version, which isn't the same as the non i. Nor have I pushed it that hard yet.


----------



## Zillerella

The 860 and 860i is also made by differents OEMs. The 860 is seasonic and the 860i is flextronics.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Have you OC'ed those graphics cards anything?
> 
> I'm thinking about selling my AX750 and get an AX860 just to make sure I have enough power headroom for SLI 680's plus a full watercooling loop and some nice OC's


I have a small OC of +74MHz on the clock and 150 on the mem







but they do get hot! i see close to 70C on both after some long hours bf3 :/


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> I got a HX750 powering:
> 2x670 4gb sc
> i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz
> H100
> 16GB ram
> 2TB hdd
> Corsair force 120GB SSD
> 5x120mm fan
> 2x200mm fan
> 
> you should be fine!


Sweet rig man! Thanks for the input!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> 70C


That is not that hot again.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> That is not that hot again.


I get about 82-84C on heavy load gaming and it's a very overclocked 780 with stock cooler, no problem for me though.


----------



## djriful

I have HX750... ran with 3930k 4.7Ghz + GTX 680 SLI before. I have no issues... 3930k is like monster power hungry compare to 3570k.

I'm sorry if I did turned down whoever trying to sell AX PSU but that's the fact. Everything were heavy OC. I had no issues. HX750 is able to handle 900w continue power. +Gold rated.


----------



## 303869

My evga reference 680 hits about 77-80c under full load which I believe is fine, unless anyone thinks otherwise? I can get it to stay under 67c with a custom fan profile but you can imagine the noise it makes.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> My evga reference 680 hits about 77-80c under full load which I believe is fine, unless anyone thinks otherwise? I can get it to stay under 67c with a custom fan profile but you can imagine the noise it makes.


80 degrees is fine for a GPU. Sure it's not the temps I'd be the most comfortable with but it's not gonna cause you any issues. And for a reference cooler it's all right.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*


I have a bit of a off topic question where did you buy your Ducky Shine2 keyboard, i can't find any place in EU/UK where you can buy it only in america. Also especially since they are releasing the new Shine3, anyways thanks.


----------



## Darylrese

So i 'borrowed' Krull's idea of the half size HDD rack, here's how it turned out. Want to make a box for PSU now but no idea how.

Was going to use foam board but i don't think its going to be suitable

Sorry for crap quality iphone pics...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I have a bit of a off topic question where did you buy your Ducky Shine2 keyboard, i can't find any place in EU/UK where you can buy it only in america. Also especially since they are releasing the new Shine3, anyways thanks.


Sure thang!

http://www.webhallen.com/dk-da/hardware/tastaturer_mus/tastaturer/med_ledning/namn/d

Still a few models in stock but don't think any more deliveries after this until the Shine 3 comes in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So i 'borrowed' Krull's idea of the half size HDD rack, here's how it turned out. Want to make a box for PSU now but no idea how.
> 
> Was going to use foam board but i don't think its going to be suitable
> 
> Sorry for crap quality iphone pics...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


THIEEEF!

Looking good mate


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Sure thang!
> 
> http://www.webhallen.com/dk-da/hardware/tastaturer_mus/tastaturer/med_ledning/namn/d
> 
> Still a few models in stock but don't think any more deliveries after this until the Shine 3 comes in.


Thanks bud, was really thinking about the Shine 2 at first or the Corsair Vengenace k70, but then i saw how super amazing the Shine 3 was, i just gotta own that keyboard. Hopefully it wont be to long until it get released.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Thanks bud, was really thinking about the Shine 2 at first or the Corsair Vengenace k70, but then i saw how super amazing the Shine 3 was, i just gotta own that keyboard. Hopefully it wont be to long until it get released.


I agree. That looks like an awesome keyboard, and it's available with different switches so everyone can customize it as they like. Switches and keycaps should be easily available as well. I hope the key lighting software can have profiles so you can have different patterns and colours of keys for different software.

If anyone is wondering:

http://asia.cnet.com/ducky-shine-3-keyboards-crazy-lighting-modes-62221565.htm

I would love a similar controller to a Logitech G13, but using the keys, lights and capabilities of the Shine 3.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I agree. That looks like an awesome keyboard, and it's available with different switches so everyone can customize it as they like. Switches and keycaps should be easily available as well. I hope the key lighting software can have profiles so you can have different patterns and colours of keys for different software.
> 
> If anyone is wondering:
> 
> http://asia.cnet.com/ducky-shine-3-keyboards-crazy-lighting-modes-62221565.htm
> 
> I would love a similar controller to a Logitech G13, but using the keys, lights and capabilities of the Shine 3.


That is one nice keyboard... looks fun. I'll smash all the keys for no reason.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That is one nice keyboard... looks fun. I'll smash all the keys for no reason.


Here is a little longer view at the different models 



 really annoying that the camera makes the light look like it flickers rapidly. Also yeah a lot of those lighting modes are totally unnecessary and pretty impractical, but pretty damn fun. The reactive typing mode is especially awesome though


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So i 'borrowed' Krull's idea of the half size HDD rack, here's how it turned out. Want to make a box for PSU now but no idea how.
> 
> Was going to use foam board but i don't think its going to be suitable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for crap quality iphone pics...


Good job man, looks great, make the cover with thin metal! I'm sure i told you this like 5 times


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Good job man, looks great, make the cover with thin metal! I'm sure i told you this like 5 times


You have said about it a couple of times yes







Just need to find some sheet metal! Can you post some pics of yours for me please mate?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 80 degrees is fine for a GPU. Sure it's not the temps I'd be the most comfortable with but it's not gonna cause you any issues. And for a reference cooler it's all right.


Thanks yeah that's the temp range ive seen with these cards so im not worried. Its normally hovering around low-md 70's most of the time but those demanding games like metro do push it up to the high 70's low 80's.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Thanks yeah that's the temp range ive seen with these cards so im not worried. Its normally hovering around low-md 70's most of the time but those demanding games like metro do push it up to the high 70's low 80's.


That's more than fine man!

I get like 60-62 degrees on my 3 slot DCII card but that's just because it's a crazy cooler. I would be well happy with those temps for a reference card! Think I might get myself one of the EVGA ACX 780's in a bit should be an ok upgrade I think. Getting myself a 3770k in a week or so too then I can really start to get the most out of my rig!


----------



## CtKiDd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So i 'borrowed' Krull's idea of the half size HDD rack, here's how it turned out. Want to make a box for PSU now but no idea how.
> 
> Was going to use foam board but i don't think its going to be suitable


Just use acrylic and the glue they sell for it (it's what I used on my "toxic" rig)...as long as your cuts are straight the glue works great. Or if you have the resources make it out of thin sheet metal.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtKiDd78*
> 
> Just use acrylic and the glue they sell for it (it's what I used on my "toxic" rig)...as long as your cuts are straight the glue works great. Or if you have the resources make it out of thin sheet metal.


This^. Acrylic stays completely smooth unless you really scratch it. Only thing with sheet metal it can show every little mark and/or imperfection.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That's more than fine man!
> 
> I get like 60-62 degrees on my 3 slot DCII card but that's just because it's a crazy cooler. I would be well happy with those temps for a reference card! Think I might get myself one of the EVGA ACX 780's in a bit should be an ok upgrade I think. Getting myself a 3770k in a week or so too then I can really start to get the most out of my rig!


The dc2 is an immense cooler, bet you can get a good oc with that?
The acx coolers look decent but if i was getting a 780 it would have to be the titan cooler, looks come above performance for me


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You have said about it a couple of times yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to find some sheet metal! Can you post some pics of yours for me please mate?


I can't :/ its bent and i used tape and the vinyl to keep it in shape, so all you can see is white parcel tape at the bottom but i can draw you a template sort off..


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> The dc2 is an immense cooler, bet you can get a good oc with that?
> The acx coolers look decent but if i was getting a 780 it would have to be the titan cooler, looks come above performance for me


I haven't really been bothered trying to get a good stable OC. Have a benchmark mode at 1294mhz though which is a 210 offset







. Think this was fairly decent result: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5492430

I haven't really tried to get something better but will start doing some better OC's when I get the 3770k and get a good stable one!

The ACX is just so damn pretty in my eyes. And the green LED of the reference cooler just doesn't work for my build.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I haven't really been bothered trying to get a good stable OC. Have a benchmark mode at 1294mhz though which is a 210 offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Think this was fairly decent result: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5492430
> 
> I haven't really tried to get something better but will start doing some better OC's when I get the 3770k and get a good stable one!
> 
> The ACX is just so damn pretty in my eyes. And the green LED of the reference cooler just doesn't work for my build.


Yeah i know that feeling, i almost have a rainbow look if i keep going, have red, green, blue (well RGB lol) and White&Black. Though only my 780 is green, i could actually go with either a G1.Sniper 5/M5 or a Maximus VI Formular/Extreme and it wouldn't even matter cause it would fit the color scheme anyways.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Look what I finally did. It's hold up with 3 screws!

Might continue my sleeving later today. My fingers are already afraid lol









Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## Darylrese

Can anyone who has made a PSU / HDD cover please post pictures for me so i can get some ideas together?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Look what I finally did. It's hold up with 3 screws!
> 
> Might continue my sleeving later today. My fingers are already afraid lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


Looks really nice are you doing just pushor push/pull....? Did the same thing with mine the other day,but then i put it back to the way it was,it made the inside of my rig look a little cluttered maybe because of the acrylic window....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Oh I like the look of it









Don't have enough fans for push pull, might try that though.


----------



## okar19




----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great mate!

Really makes me wanna get one of those clear side panels ):


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looking really awesome.....


----------



## Gyrael

What about Corsair's upcoming M40 mouse? I used to be set on eventually getting one of their M65s, but had to discard that idea when I decided to put together an all red LED setup. I think I mentioned that. But their M40 has me thinking about coming back to them, instead of getting a Mionix NAOS.

Also, I'm still dying for a K70...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Look what I finally did. It's hold up with 3 screws!
> 
> Might continue my sleeving later today. My fingers are already afraid lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


Wow, that looks excellent Sparkles, well done! Add two more fans up top in the mesh section and you have puh / pull = even better cooling even if only a very small amount!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> What about Corsair's upcoming M40 mouse? I used to be set on eventually getting one of their M65s, but had to discard that idea when I decided to put together an all red LED setup. I think I mentioned that. But their M40 has me thinking about coming back to them, instead of getting a Mionix NAOS.
> 
> Also, I'm still dying for a K70...


Corsair's Mice are OK but the software for their peripherals is rubbish. I would avoid them personally but i'm sure many others will have a different opinion. My Roccat Kone XTD is still by far my favourite mouse, its has a rubber grip, fully customizable and performs like a dream. The software for their products is also exceptional.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> What about Corsair's upcoming M40 mouse? I used to be set on eventually getting one of their M65s, but had to discard that idea when I decided to put together an all red LED setup. I think I mentioned that. But their M40 has me thinking about coming back to them, instead of getting a Mionix NAOS.
> 
> Also, I'm still dying for a K70...


In terms peripherals I tend to use Logitech for most of mine, G9x, and G13... with a keyboard by Razer and speakers by Klipsch. I find that Logitech has excellent software for their parts...


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Corsair's Mice are OK but the software for their peripherals is rubbish. I would avoid them personally but i'm sure many others will have a different opinion. My Roccat Kone XTD is still by far my favourite mouse, its has a rubber grip, fully customizable and performs like a dream. The software for their products is also exceptional.


I'm pretty sure they fixed up their software.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they fixed up their software.


Their headset software (got the vengeance 2000) is decent at best. Sure haven't had any problems with it but the UI is kinda rubbish. Got a friend with a k90 and apparently the software for that is beyond rubbish. Causes his keys to double register at times and sometimes not register at all. Still got problems with spontaneous crashes with the Corsair Link software for my h100i. Can't say how it is for the mouses but my experience with their peripherals and software hasn't been very good at all unfortunately


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Corsair's Mice are OK but the software for their peripherals is rubbish. I would avoid them personally but i'm sure many others will have a different opinion. My Roccat Kone XTD is still by far my favourite mouse, its has a rubber grip, fully customizable and performs like a dream. The software for their products is also exceptional.


I might have to buy one later on in the year but my deathadder is doing an awesome job atm


----------



## Thoman

Can someone be so kind to measure the two red lines?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoman*
> 
> Can someone be so kind to measure the two red lines?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Horizontal Red Line: About 26.5 cm (thats the black cover around the window NOT the mesh)

Vertical Red Line: About 31 cm ("")

This is no way very accurate, btu should give you a rough estimate.


----------



## Thoman

Thanks for helping out.
Would it be possible for you to measure more accurate (of the mesh/window)?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoman*
> 
> Thanks for helping out.
> Would it be possible for you to measure more accurate (of the mesh/window)?


I can do that!

Do you want the size of the window. Or the size of the hole itself?


----------



## Thoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> I can do that!
> 
> Do you want the size of the window. Or the size of the hole itself?


hmmmm... Isn't it the same?








The size of the hole would be awesome!


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoman*
> 
> hmmmm... Isn't it the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size of the hole would be awesome!


The window covers a bit of the sidepanel ofcourse (I mean the plastic windows) otherwise you cant screw it in.









Horizontal: 24.35 cm

Vertical: 28.35 cm


----------



## Thoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> The window covers a bit of the sidepanel ofcourse (I mean the plastic windows) otherwise you cant screw it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horizontal: 24.35 cm
> 
> Vertical: 28.35 cm


Perfect! Thanks mate


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Their headset software (got the vengeance 2000) is decent at best. Sure haven't had any problems with it but the UI is kinda rubbish. Got a friend with a k90 and apparently the software for that is beyond rubbish. Causes his keys to double register at times and sometimes not register at all. Still got problems with spontaneous crashes with the Corsair Link software for my h100i. Can't say how it is for the mouses but my experience with their peripherals and software hasn't been very good at all unfortunately


I know the previous gen products were really troublesome, but I'm talking about new ones here (mice and keyboards, that is). To be honest, I don't use software at all. I mainly just care about ergonomics and aesthetics. I've owned two gaming mice in my entire gaming history (Logitech MX518 and Razer Imperator), and I've literally never used any of the features other than initial configurations of DPI (I never even use the on the fly switching; I don't change it at all) and polling rate. So basically as long as those things work, I'm happy.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I know the previous gen products were really troublesome, but I'm talking about new ones here (mice and keyboards, that is). To be honest, I don't use software at all. I mainly just care about ergonomics and aesthetics. I've owned two gaming mice in my entire gaming history (Logitech MX518 and Razer Imperator), and I've literally never used any of the features other than initial configurations of DPI (I never even use the on the fly switching; I don't change it at all) and polling rate. So basically as long as those things work, I'm happy.


Maybe it is so, but if you don't use the software you should definitively go with a mouse that fits you the best in terms of ergonomics and button layout.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Maybe it is so, but if you don't use the software you should definitively go with a mouse that fits you the best in terms of ergonomics and button layout.


This^ and there are many brands and models to choose from. If you want something that last pretty much forever go with Logitech peripherals, well at least to my experience, i have a Logitech Illuminated keyboard i bought back in 2008, still works like a charm albeit it is rubber dome (yep i'm a filthy casual) Their mice also last a lifetime almost, i still have a MX518 though i use my Steelseries Sensei now. Also had a Razer Deathadder the first one.

All in all, my recommendations would be with Logitech, Steelseries or Razer really, also Mad Catz or Roccat is a great alternative too. Many to choose from


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> All in all, my recommendations would be with Logitech, Steelseries or Razer really, also Cyborg is a great alternative too. Many to choose from


Yep, that's pretty much it. Had 2 Logitechs, a Coolermaster Storm and a Razer Naga.
I broke my first Logitech Mouse after 4 or 5 Years of heavy usage but it was a really nice mouse, also Logitech has really good quality overall.
Coolermastermouse was alright, really comfortable but not that great quality. (some of the material lost it's color)
Currently I'm using a Razer Naga cuz i like the Sidebuttons for playing WoW.. Really nice mouse, really good grip and nice quality. Using it since 1 year, still everything works just fine.. I think my thumb would fall off before this mouse would break ;D


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Yep, that's pretty much it. Had 2 Logitechs, a Coolermaster Storm and a Razer Naga.
> I broke my first Logitech Mouse after 4 or 5 Years of heavy usage but it was a really nice mouse, also Logitech has really good quality overall.
> Coolermastermouse was alright, really comfortable but not that great quality. (some of the material lost it's color)
> Currently I'm using a Razer Naga cuz i like the Sidebuttons for playing WoW.. Really nice mouse, really good grip and nice quality. Using it since 1 year, still everything works just fine.. I think my thumb would fall off before this mouse would break ;D


Yeah the Naga Molten looks pretty neat, though i wouldn't need that many buttons. The only one that could be nice would be the MOBA version the Naga Hex. But all in all i like the simple mice which is why i use the Sensei, also it has 11400 dpi (the highest of any mouse i've ever seen) not that i need it, only use about 4000dpi, but great for RTS.

Edit: Only real complaint i have about the Sensei is it got a metallic/glossy finish which makes it a pretty bad dirt/grease collector, even if you have very clean hands. They have made a RAW version though where you can get it in matte finish (my favorite) seriously can't get enough of matte/rubber finishes, Would make everything i own matte if i had the money.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Also finally finished my 24pin sleeving, I officially hate corsair's double wires! Next the 8pin gpu connectors.

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

And forgot my picture









Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> And forgot my picture
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


*WOW*.....That looks good....







....Now its time to finish the rest of the cables....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thanks!

The first white one starting from the bottom is poor though, it was a double wire and I couldn't get it back into the connector, might redo that one.

It's nicer than the all white one







.

I'm still thinking about making my own gpu backplate out of shiny black acrylic, but I don't think it will fit my top gpu since my soundcard is just above it.

I can move my soundcard under my second gpu but that might be bad for temps.


----------



## navit

Sleeves lookin good sparkles!!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Question about backplate:

Could you use a backplate from for example EK and use it just as a backplate without the watercooler?

I could get this one pretty cheap, but they specify on their website that it does not serve as a standalone unit, only useable with waterblock. But this seems strange it's just a plate that you can attach with 4 screws.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Question about backplate:
> 
> Could you use a backplate from for example EK and use it just as a backplate without the watercooler?
> 
> I could get this one pretty cheap, but they specify on their website that it does not serve as a standalone unit, only useable with waterblock. But this seems strange it's just a plate that you can attach with 4 screws.


It depends, some backplates have other screw locations than what you would find on ones that are designed for reference coolers etc. From what I remember the EK one is screwed into the actual waterblock and that's why it's not compatible with a regular card.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

If I look at the installation manual and my gpu, it looks like the screws are on the same place. I found a topic here on ocn and that guy mounted the backplate on his aircooled gtx690, he just had to find some other screws.
I might just try to attach them with 2 screws on the back if it would hold. Might try it out, if it doesn't work I could hopefully sell them or just go watercooled


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> If I look at the installation manual and my gpu, it looks like the screws are on the same place. I found a topic here on ocn and that guy mounted the backplate on his aircooled gtx690, he just had to find some other screws.
> I might just try to attach them with 2 screws on the back if it would hold. Might try it out, if it doesn't work I could hopefully sell them or just go watercooled


I have backplates on my 2 cards. But only managed to actually screw 2 screws and 2 bolts. It is possible of you take the air cooler off, but I didnt. So the other screws are just decoration. They dont actuallyconnect the backplate and the GPU.

Without taking the cooler off its so difficult to get them bolts attached, you need to have tiny fingers.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thanks! I just completed a big order!

- 2 Corsair SP120's (push/pull here I come)
- 2 120mm mesh covers for the above fans so I can leave the top of my case open.
- 1x Black acrylic plate for to attempt and make my own 5,25" cover
- 2x 7870 backplates (EK)
- White tubing to put over the h100i tubing
- 1 flexlight in blue to put behind the h100i rad
- Magic fleece dampening material (experiment)

Unfortunately the backplates are on backorder and they won't ship until everything is in stock. I'll have to wait 7 days and by then I'm on holiday in France for 8 days.


----------



## Krullmeister

I might have accidentally brought something with me on the way home from work.



Woops


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> This^ and there are many brands and models to choose from. If you want something that last pretty much forever go with Logitech peripherals, well at least to my experience, i have a Logitech Illuminated keyboard i bought back in 2008, still works like a charm albeit it is rubber dome (yep i'm a filthy casual) Their mice also last a lifetime almost, i still have a MX518 though i use my Steelseries Sensei now. Also had a Razer Deathadder the first one.
> 
> All in all, my recommendations would be with Logitech, Steelseries or Razer really, also Mad Catz or Roccat is a great alternative too. Many to choose from


Yeah, I know Logitech has great durability; my MX518 still works perfectly aside from the scrolling wheel, which is pretty worn out. But it lasted 5 years.

The only reason I'm not going Logitech again is because I don't totally like their mice shape where it's just one curve, and your index and middle fingers are meant to rest completely flat on the mouse. I prefer the shape of my Imperator since it lets my fingers be "coiled" a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> And forgot my picture
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


That's gorgeous.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I might have accidentally brought something with me on the way home from work.
> 
> 
> Woops


Oopsy! Such a shame







look forward to hearing what OC you get fr that bad boy! Also perfect excuse to use your IC 7 diamond TIM now mate!!


----------



## Nachef

Hello from Argentina!

I recently bought an i7 3770K, Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4x8 and GTX690.

I'm thinking of buying a 600T but my question is if with this configuration would be enough to have a couple of 120mm on the top of the cabinet in push or pull, radiator inside but no fans below the radiator. The temperature in the room is between 60 and 70 degrees.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachef*
> 
> Hello from Argentina!
> 
> I recently bought an i7 3770K, Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4x8 and GTX690.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a 600T but my question is if with this configuration would be enough to have a couple of 120mm on the top of the cabinet in push or pull, radiator inside but no fans below the radiator. The temperature in the room is between 60 and 70 degrees.
> 
> Thank you!!!


The GTX690 runs very hot as it has a stupid cooling design, one fan in the middle and a GPU either side so it ends up with a loop of hot air back on it self. I would recommend pointing a couple 120 fans at the GPU.

I had a H100 on top with two fans and had my CPU overclocked to 4.7 and had no problem. So the case will easily do what you need.

But like I said, I found my GPU at full load constantly sitting at 89'C, and if you have a look at my old configuration there was almost nothing in my case


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







In my opinion the GTX 690 really needs to be water cooled, mine dropped from 89'C to 46'C on full load. But if I was you I would look at the specs of the newer GTX cards.. for example the GTX TITAN is the same price but only has one GPU and the fan is located at the back so it blows air over the GPU and cools better than the GTX 690, also the performance from a GTX TITAN is more than the GTX 690, the GTX 690 is really just two GTX 680 in a SLI. And I have not even looked at the GTX 780's. I know you just got the card, but I would be very tempted to return it if possible, I like my GTX 690.. but only like it.. But then I am in Australia, and on a hot summers day I could not use my system due to the GPU over heating with the manufacturers cooling.

I hope this helps


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I might have accidentally brought something with me on the way home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woops


That would be called stealing, and then posting on a public forum







.. I just hope you have not shown anyone at work your overclock.net postings.


----------



## Nachef

Thank you Devious!

I already bought the 690 so there isn't much I can do about it.

Let me see if I understood what you said. If I put only two fans at the top in intake my CPU would be ok but if I put those fans in exhaust, the temp from the GPU wont let the radiator to get cooler enough. Is that right?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachef*
> 
> Thank you Devious!
> 
> I already bought the 690 so there isn't much I can do about it.
> 
> Let me see if I understood what you said. If I put only two fans at the top in intake my CPU would be ok but if I put those fans in exhaust, the temp from the GPU wont let the radiator to get cooler enough. Is that right?


Of course if you put your radiator at the top it would be best to have exhaust as hot air rises, it really does not matter if you have your fans on the top pulling air from inside your case and then venting from the top, or if you had the radiator on top and then pushing the air from inside your case through the radiator to vent the hot air from the radiator.. the temp difference is so minor, but having the radiator on the outside would evolve some modding of your case where having the fans on top and radiator inside would not. But a H100/i or any 220 closed loop system would be more than enough for your CPU, unless you where going to do crazy overclocking of course.

I would NOT put the two top fans with a radiator as intake into the case, as this would push hot air over your mainboard and ram. I would stick with the natural order of life.. hot air rises.

With the GTX 690, I could never keep that thing cool and I tried pointing fans at it in all directions, the best I found was to mount a fan on the mesh directly above the GPU on the door and pull the air out of the case.. this dropped the temp a bit but not much and really made no difference to the CPU being cooled by the radiator.

But then I don't have cooling in our apartment.. so you might be okay, i just deal with ambient temps. And I don't like any GPU or CPU sitting on high temps like 89'C


----------



## Nachef

Thank you!

I will try and then post the pics.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I didn't know you could remove the little "brick" thing under the front 200mm fans, the one the hdd cages sit on. I would really like to remove it.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, I know Logitech has great durability; my MX518 still works perfectly aside from the scrolling wheel, which is pretty worn out. But it lasted 5 years.
> 
> The only reason I'm not going Logitech again is because I don't totally like their mice shape where it's just one curve, and your index and middle fingers are meant to rest completely flat on the mouse. I prefer the shape of my Imperator since it lets my fingers be "coiled" a bit.


The only thing i actually don't like about the Imperator is the small size, well at least for i me have very long "piano" fingers. Though i always have claw grip on any mouse i guess it wouldn't really matter then, i just can't used to having it flat on the mouse feels very weird to me, well like you said you can have them coiled up (also called claw grip) Also one of the reasons i really like the Deathadder it's pretty big and it has matte coating, though it wasn't full matte but they have fixed that on the 2013 version which i love.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> The only thing i actually don't like about the Imperator is the small size, well at least for i me have very long "piano" fingers. Though i always have claw grip on any mouse i guess it wouldn't really matter then, i just can't used to having it flat on the mouse feels very weird to me, well like you said you can have them coiled up (also called claw grip) Also one of the reasons i really like the Deathadder it's pretty big and it has matte coating, though it wasn't full matte but they have fixed that on the 2013 version which i love.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure my hands are on the small size. The Imperator is pretty much the perfect size for me.

I intentionally didn't call it claw grip because most of my palm still rests on the mouse, so I consider it to still be a palm grip overall.

The only thing I don't like about my Imperator is the blue LED


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure my hands are on the small size. The Imperator is pretty much the perfect size for me.
> 
> I intentionally didn't call it claw grip because most of my palm still rests on the mouse, so I consider it to still be a palm grip overall.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about my Imperator is the blue LED


Yeah alright makes sense, also why don't you like the blue led i mean from the way your build looks blue would fit pretty well. Or is it the quality of the led you mean?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah alright makes sense, also why don't you like the blue led i mean from the way your build looks blue would fit pretty well. Or is it the quality of the led you mean?


Those pictures are kind of outdated, but the reason is that I want to convert to all red LEDs; there's nothing wrong with the LED itself. I don't have those blue LED fans on my heatsink anymore, but only the two white LED Corsair stock fans on the front.

I'm getting a couple of red LED Bitfenix SPs for the front, a K70 and an undetermined mouse to pull it all together.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Those pictures are kind of outdated, but the reason is that I want to convert to all red LEDs; there's nothing wrong with the LED itself. I don't have those blue LED fans on my heatsink anymore, but only the two white LED Corsair stock fans on the front.
> 
> I'm getting a couple of red LED Bitfenix SPs for the front, a K70 and an undetermined mouse to pull it all together.


Right well you could open the mouse and install your own red LED into it. If you have some descent soldering skills. Also the only mice i can remember that have red LED's by default is the Razer Naga Molten, Razer Deathadder Dragon Age II, Steelseries Sensei Diablo III, and the one i have Sensei which have 16,8mil colors to choose from.

There are probably more but yeah the cheapest would be to solder your own LED's on to it, really simple to do, here is a website where you can get them goldmine-elec-products.com i believe you would need a 5mm LED for the back and a 3mm for the scroll wheel but i'm not entirely sure for the wheel but that's what the Deathadder uses.

Edit: or c-leds.com but that's bulk buying, it is very cheap though.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I might have accidentally brought something with me on the way home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> Woops


Cool! Have fun with it


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The first white one starting from the bottom is poor though, it was a double wire and I couldn't get it back into the connector, might redo that one.
> 
> It's nicer than the all white one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm still thinking about making my own gpu backplate out of shiny black acrylic, but I don't think it will fit my top gpu since my soundcard is just above it.
> 
> I can move my soundcard under my second gpu but that might be bad for temps.


I hope the backplates you ordered will work out for you,but incase they dnt you could try this guy,he's a OCN member that does custom plates....http://triptcc.com/gallery/backplates/


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I hope the backplates you ordered will work out for you,but incase they dnt you could try this guy,he's a OCN member that does custom plates....http://triptcc.com/gallery/backplates/


If i had money to spend on aestetics right now i would definitely consider a custom backplate and watercooling for my 780. But i'm such a noob to watercooling so that's also an obstacle i'd have to tackle.

If i just had any money i would be so happy lol, also the unemployment rate is pretty bad in Denmark atm i mean i can't even take a education because of it being practically impossible to get an apprenticeship (i need to move







). Sorry for the off topic ramble s**t don't know why i even tell this guess i just wanted it off my chest for some reason.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I hope the backplates you ordered will work out for you,but incase they dnt you could try this guy,he's a OCN member that does custom plates....http://triptcc.com/gallery/backplates/


Thanks! I'll just make them fit! I'll find a way (and hopefully don't mess up my cards in the process, coz that would seriously suck)

Those look nice, but I guess shipping would be a pain in the *ss.

When/if I upgrade next year (gpu/cpu/mobo) I would love to try out custom watercooling, but I'm afraid I would mess it up. But who knows what time brings. I will stick with the 600t though, spent way too much money on that acrylic sidepanel


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thanks! I'll just make them fit! I'll find a way (and hopefully don't mess up my cards in the process, coz that would seriously suck)
> 
> Those look nice, but I guess shipping would be a pain in the *ss.
> 
> When/if I upgrade next year (gpu/cpu/mobo) I would love to try out custom watercooling, but I'm afraid I would mess it up. But who knows what time brings. I will stick with the 600t though, spent way too much money on that acrylic sidepanel


Same here would love to go full water,i have been thinking about getting a swiftech h220 and adding another 120 rad for my cpu/gpu,but i fiddle with my case too much...lol...Also i will have this case for along while,like you said between buying the case and the acrylic panel it did cost a pretty penny....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I just put some things in a shopping basket for fun to see how much I would spent if I were to change my parts now









1.650 € => 4770k, asus sabertooth, 2x evga gtx 770 (acx cooler), 16gb dominator ram

Damn it, that would be sooooooooo sweet but nope can't won't and don't need that! I wish I won the lottery









I think I'm actually gonna try to overclock my cpu and gpu, I'm gonna read some stuff. Just for fun.
Anyone got some tips? Topics, ...

Also want to run some benchmarks to see the difference, what programs should I use, I only know 3dmark


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I just put some things in a shopping basket for fun to see how much I would spent if I were to change my parts now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.650 € => 4770k, asus sabertooth, 2x evga gtx 770 (acx cooler), 16gb dominator ram
> 
> Damn it, that would be sooooooooo sweet but nope can't won't and don't need that! I wish I won the lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm actually gonna try to overclock my cpu and gpu, I'm gonna read some stuff. Just for fun.
> Anyone got some tips? Topics, ...
> 
> Also want to run some benchmarks to see the difference, what programs should I use, I only know 3dmark


Well overclocking cpu and gpu is pretty straight forward at least on most cases, it depends on what you want to achieve really. There are lost of tutorials on how to OC on youtube and other places. Well for the gpu i would use a program like MSI afterburner or EVGA Precision you probably already know those or have them. Cpu is easy to set up in bios, really just try and change clock ratio and disable some stuff like PLL overvoltage, disable C1E & C3/C6 states well you don't need to at all really just if you want maximum performance and don't care about it shortening the lifetime a little and when i say shorten it's almost nothing (obviously can't say for sure) and disable EIST function too no real benefit there.

Find a comfortable voltage too if say you want a 4.5ghz OC start out with a very low voltage like 1.25 and test it in Prime95/OCCT for a couple of hours if there is no warnings you can try and lower the voltage even more or raising the frequency. Also set LLC for minimizing Vdroop, set it to a middle point really, don't know how it looks in your bios but in mine it shows levels 1-10. You probably already know all this i just couldn't tell by your question and there are lots of tutorials out there.

As for benchmarks you could try out Unigine Heaven or Valley, really awesome benchmarks and the best of all they are free. Lots of people use them today even more than 3DMark11 for example. So either of those would be a great alternative.


----------



## deception345

G'Day Fellas,
For those who know me, I'm a cheap-skate when it comes to my PC's, The biggest spent on my PC ever was buying my 660 TI, But now I have decided to man up and get a really nice case for under $200. I have decided to get the 'Corsair 600T w/ Window Panel'. However I do have some questions if I may.

1. Does anyone here have this case and if so did you have trouble mounting a H100i?
2. How well does the HDD/SSD drives sit, Are they strong or flexible?
3. Will this case have enough room for 'Custom Water Cooling' for future proofing?
4. How heavy is this case, and Does it scratch or damage easily?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> That would be called stealing, and then posting on a public forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I just hope you have not shown anyone at work your overclock.net postings.


I DID NOT STEAL IT
IT'S NOT TRUE
IT'S BULL*****
I DID NOT

Oh Hi DD!









I maaaybe will install it tonight, but there is a risk that'll keep me up all night playing with the OC's, which would be less than optimal!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> G'Day Fellas,
> For those who know me, I'm a cheap-skate when it comes to my PC's, The biggest spent on my PC ever was buying my 660 TI, But now I have decided to man up and get a really nice case for under $200. I have decided to get the 'Corsair 600T w/ Window Panel'. However I do have some questions if I may.
> 
> 1. Does anyone here have this case and if so did you have trouble mounting a H100i?
> 2. How well does the HDD/SSD drives sit, Are they strong or flexible?
> 3. Will this case have enough room for 'Custom Water Cooling' for future proofing?
> 4. How heavy is this case, and Does it scratch or damage easily?


Hi and welcome to this lovely lovely place!

No problems at all installing an h100i, if you want push pull however you require a bit of modding. But fans in pull configuration is no problem at all.

2. They are actually surprisingly strong I'd say! Very stable indeed and very high quality.

3. Not that great in the standard configuration but with a few minor mods to the case you can easily have a water cooled monster rig inside it.

4. It's not the lightest case I've tried and it is a bit on the heavier side. Scratchwise I'd say it's just like any other case. Not more or less really. If you are careful it should be in pristine condition fairly easy.


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> G'Day Fellas,
> For those who know me, I'm a cheap-skate when it comes to my PC's, The biggest spent on my PC ever was buying my 660 TI, But now I have decided to man up and get a really nice case for under $200. I have decided to get the 'Corsair 600T w/ Window Panel'. However I do have some questions if I may.
> 
> 1. Does anyone here have this case and if so did you have trouble mounting a H100i?
> 2. How well does the HDD/SSD drives sit, Are they strong or flexible?
> 3. Will this case have enough room for 'Custom Water Cooling' for future proofing?
> 4. How heavy is this case, and Does it scratch or damage easily?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome to this lovely lovely place!
> 
> No problems at all installing an h100i, if you want push pull however you require a bit of modding. But fans in pull configuration is no problem at all.
> 
> 2. They are actually surprisingly strong I'd say! Very stable indeed and very high quality.
> 
> 3. Not that great in the standard configuration but with a few minor mods to the case you can easily have a water cooled monster rig inside it.
> 
> 4. It's not the lightest case I've tried and it is a bit on the heavier side. Scratchwise I'd say it's just like any other case. Not more or less really. If you are careful it should be in pristine condition fairly easy.
Click to expand...

Hey mate, Thanks for getting back to me!
What about the HDD/SSD cages, Can they be removed without cutting or force?
Also with the push and pull fans, Can't you simply put fans in between the filter and the case (top of case) and then attach it via screws?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Hey mate, Thanks for getting back to me!
> What about the HDD/SSD cages, Can they be removed without cutting or force?
> Also with the push and pull fans, Can't you simply put fans in between the filter and the case (top of case) and then attach it via screws?


Absolutely, just unscrew them and they slide out really easily so that you can move them or change position completely.

Yes, two 120mm fans in between the plastic mesh / cover in the roof and the case fit very easily. Problem is on the inside, adding two fans as well as a radiator on the inside causes problems where most motherboards have too large heatsinks for that to work. I hope that explains it good enough!


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Hey mate, Thanks for getting back to me!
> What about the HDD/SSD cages, Can they be removed without cutting or force?
> Also with the push and pull fans, Can't you simply put fans in between the filter and the case (top of case) and then attach it via screws?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, just unscrew them and they slide out really easily so that you can move them or change position completely.
> 
> Yes, two 120mm fans in between the plastic mesh / cover in the roof and the case fit very easily. Problem is on the inside, adding two fans as well as a radiator on the inside causes problems where most motherboards have too large heatsinks for that to work. I hope that explains it good enough!
Click to expand...

What about fan configuration? How many fans can this bad boy hold at one time? I would like to do 4x SP120 (TOP), 1x AF120 (REAR), 2x AF120 (FRONT)?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> What about fan configuration? How many fans can this bad boy hold at one time? I would like to do 4x SP120 (TOP), 1x AF120 (REAR), 2x AF120 (FRONT)?


Well standard configuration with NO modding involved would be 2x 120mm top, 1x 120mm rear, 1x 200mm front and 4x 120mm sidepanel (if using the mesh insert).

With modding however you could do 2x 120 in the front, push pull h100 in the roof (so 4x 120mm) OR a 360 radiator in pull or push and 1x 120mm rear.

Or you can get creative like Devious dog and stick two 400mm radiators in push pull in the case, one in the front and one in the roof. This requires some extensive modding though


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> What about fan configuration? How many fans can this bad boy hold at one time? I would like to do 4x SP120 (TOP), 1x AF120 (REAR), 2x AF120 (FRONT)?
> 
> 
> 
> Well standard configuration with NO modding involved would be 2x 120mm top, 1x 120mm rear, 1x 200mm front and 4x 120mm sidepanel (if using the mesh insert).
> 
> With modding however you could do 2x 120 in the front, push pull h100 in the roof (so 4x 120mm) OR a 360 radiator in pull or push and 1x 120mm rear.
> 
> Or you can get creative like Devious dog and stick two 400mm radiators in push pull in the case, one in the front and one in the roof. This requires some extensive modding though
Click to expand...

So there isn't any mounting holes at the front for 120mm fans? That seems a bit odd. What about the filters especially at the front of the case. Does the dust get stuck in the foam filter in the front? If so i s it easy to clean and look like new again?


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> What about fan configuration? How many fans can this bad boy hold at one time? I would like to do 4x SP120 (TOP), 1x AF120 (REAR), 2x AF120 (FRONT)?
> 
> 
> 
> Well standard configuration with NO modding involved would be 2x 120mm top, 1x 120mm rear, 1x 200mm front and 4x 120mm sidepanel (if using the mesh insert).
> 
> With modding however you could do 2x 120 in the front, push pull h100 in the roof (so 4x 120mm) OR a 360 radiator in pull or push and 1x 120mm rear.
> 
> Or you can get creative like Devious dog and stick two 400mm radiators in push pull in the case, one in the front and one in the roof. This requires some extensive modding though
Click to expand...

So there isn't any mounting holes at the front for 120mm fans? That seems a bit odd. What about the filters especially at the front of the case. Does the dust get stuck in the foam filter in the front? If so i s it easy to clean and look like new again?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> So there isn't any mounting holes at the front for 120mm fans? That seems a bit odd. What about the filters especially at the front of the case. Does the dust get stuck in the foam filter in the front? If so i s it easy to clean and look like new again?


That is indeed strange. But there arent any mounting holes. The dustcovers are really easy to clean, I just rinse them with water. Dry them a bit and let them completely dry overnight, and afterwards drop em in my case again.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> So there isn't any mounting holes at the front for 120mm fans? That seems a bit odd. What about the filters especially at the front of the case. Does the dust get stuck in the foam filter in the front? If so i s it easy to clean and look like new again?


Not by default unfortunately. I agree it's quite stupid but that's unfortunately how it is.

The filters in the front are really good actually. Very easy to remove and very easy to clean.


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> So there isn't any mounting holes at the front for 120mm fans? That seems a bit odd. What about the filters especially at the front of the case. Does the dust get stuck in the foam filter in the front? If so i s it easy to clean and look like new again?
> 
> 
> 
> That is indeed strange. But there arent any mounting holes. The dustcovers are really easy to clean, I just rinse them with water. Dry them a bit and let them completely dry overnight, and afterwards drop em in my case again.
Click to expand...

I was hoping to put my AF120's at the front. Do corsair make 20mm AF's?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I was hoping to put my AF120's at the front. Do corsair make 20mm AF's?


I think you mean 200mm









I think they only make 120 and 140mm. Could be wrong though :S


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I was hoping to put my AF120's at the front. Do corsair make 20mm AF's?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean 200mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they only make 120 and 140mm. Could be wrong though :S
Click to expand...

How fast do the fans spin and do they have LED's? I'm not a big fan of LED's


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I was hoping to put my AF120's at the front. Do corsair make 20mm AF's?


You can, by being a bit creative, you can mount it using the mesh IIRC.

And JuliusCivilis is correct, only 120 and 140mm fans made by Corsair. 200mm fans is quite a small market unfortunately. The top ones that are usually recommended are the Spectre Pro's and the Mega Flow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> How fast do the fans spin and do they have LED's? I'm not a big fan of LED's


Are you talking about the stock fans?


----------



## ssgtnubb

A note about cleaning the front filters, they are super easy to take off and I clean mine with warm water. As far as the top 4 5.25 drive's, I've got a dvd drive in the top slot and this cage on the next three which allow's an extra 12 mm fan and enclosure for my ssd's.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Ive cut the wire powering the LED's in the front fan because it is a white LED and I dont want that. So thats an easy fix.


----------



## deception345

I was thinking of buying the Black edition, Does the black edition come with changeable window and grill like the White and Silver Edition? If so I could cut down the grill and drill some holes, From there I can mount my 120mm fans and just cable tie it to the hdd cages?

I have done some measuring and I have about 5cm of room before I hit the Ram, That should be just enough room to fix it right? I am using a 1366 Socket mobo so my heatsink is level with the ram luckily









Pictures of the system with AF120's in 200R.


----------



## Darylrese

You should be alright as your not mounting a radiator up top like us guys









You only wont have enough room if you have a H100 radiator or WC radiator to fit aswell

I don't think the black 600T comes with the side window, only mesh panel strangely.


----------



## deception345

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Corsair-Window-and-Mesh-Left-Side-Panel-for-CC600T-CC600TM-/310661712715?pt=AU_Motorcycle_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4854e18b4b&_uhb=1

I can simply buy this, Take the window out and insert it in replacement of the grill








Like I said originally I can cut out the grill and use it as a mounting back plate for 2x 120mm at the front


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> A note about cleaning the front filters, they are super easy to take off and I clean mine with warm water. As far as the top 4 5.25 drive's, I've got a dvd drive in the top slot and this cage on the next three which allow's an extra 12 mm fan and enclosure for my ssd's.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019


I have my mates old Antec 902v2 Case. That came with HDD cages with mountable Fans, Maybe They might fit? :3


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I have my mates old Antec 902v2 Case. That came with HDD cages with mountable Fans, Maybe They might fit? :3


I wouldn't be so sure about that. They usually are pretty unique designs unfortunately!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Don't know if they are normal size 5,25" bay size than it should fit, though might not get your hopes up.
The 600t is a great case!









I wonder though, if you had to get another case and it could not be the 600t what would you get?

I like the new 350d, Fractal Design R4, I also like the Bitfenix Prodigy, that looks like a neat little case.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Don't know if they are normal size 5,25" bay size than it should fit, though might not get your hopes up.
> The 600t is a great case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder though, if you had to get another case and it could not be the 600t what would you get?
> 
> I like the new 350d, Fractal Design R4, I also like the Bitfenix Prodigy, that looks like a neat little case.


The 350D is so adorable, i thought about that one before choosing this one actually, but then again i would have to get a mATX board which is a very limiting factor for me atm.

Anyways there isn't a whole lot of cases for less than 200$ that offers the same as the 600T, unless you buy the cases used of course, you could probably find a TJ07 somewhat cheap (gotta love that case even though it's old) also really like the newer TJ11 but at a very hefty price tag of about 580$. There is also the 800/900D really love those cases but again very expensive.

And yeah the R4 is definitely also a good choice and very affordable


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Right well you could open the mouse and install your own red LED into it. If you have some descent soldering skills. Also the only mice i can remember that have red LED's by default is the Razer Naga Molten, Razer Deathadder Dragon Age II, Steelseries Sensei Diablo III, and the one i have Sensei which have 16,8mil colors to choose from.
> 
> There are probably more but yeah the cheapest would be to solder your own LED's on to it, really simple to do, here is a website where you can get them goldmine-elec-products.com i believe you would need a 5mm LED for the back and a 3mm for the scroll wheel but i'm not entirely sure for the wheel but that's what the Deathadder uses.
> 
> Edit: or c-leds.com but that's bulk buying, it is very cheap though.


Unfortunately I have zero soldering skills. Also, I don't think you can simply open up the Imperator as it doesn't have any screws that I can see. I think you'd have to force it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Don't know if they are normal size 5,25" bay size than it should fit, though might not get your hopes up.
> The 600t is a great case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder though, if you had to get another case and it could not be the 600t what would you get?
> 
> I like the new 350d, Fractal Design R4, I also like the Bitfenix Prodigy, that looks like a neat little case.


I love the 350D too, and I like the Prodigy. But it I were building mATX I'd definitely go with the former over the latter.

I also really like some of those Silverstone TJ models.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Don't know if they are normal size 5,25" bay size than it should fit, though might not get your hopes up.
> The 600t is a great case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder though, if you had to get another case and it could not be the 600t what would you get?
> 
> I like the new 350d, Fractal Design R4, I also like the Bitfenix Prodigy, that looks like a neat little case.


I have no idea what kind of case I'd get if i didn't have the 600T to be honest. It'd probably be some kind of full tower I think, I'd love to have a TJ11 or something of the sort but not sure that I'd have the funds to properly fill it.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Unfortunately I have zero soldering skills. Also, I don't think you can simply open up the Imperator as it doesn't have any screws that I can see. I think you'd have to force it?
> I love the 350D too, and I like the Prodigy. But it I were building mATX I'd definitely go with the former over the latter.
> 
> I also really like some of those Silverstone TJ models.


It's fairly simple to open the imperator, as far as i know there is only one screw on it. At the back under the rubber feet, just pull that up and unscrew it. Also soldering really ain't too hard but i get it, it's kinda fiddly and something might go wrong.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I have no idea what kind of case I'd get if i didn't have the 600T to be honest. It'd probably be some kind of full tower I think, I'd love to have a TJ11 or something of the sort but not sure that I'd have the funds to properly fill it.


Hehe, just looked up the tj11, nice case. Indeed filling it up with rads and tubes, verrryyyy expensive ...

I'm happy with my stormtrooper


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hehe, just looked up the tj11, nice case. Indeed filling it up with rads and tubes, verrryyyy expensive ...
> 
> I'm happy with my stormtrooper


I kind of want to get a m-itx rig into a Xigmatek Elysium with some HUGE radiators just because why not. would make for a unique build at least!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I kind of want to get a m-itx rig into a Xigmatek Elysium with some HUGE radiators just because why not. would make for a unique build at least!


It's just so weird but hilarious looking with a m-itx/atx in a e-atx/serverboard case, but yeah would definitely be original


----------



## Digitaldreamer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Don't know if they are normal size 5,25" bay size than it should fit, though might not get your hopes up.
> The 600t is a great case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder though, if you had to get another case and it could not be the 600t what would you get?
> 
> I like the new 350d, Fractal Design R4, I also like the Bitfenix Prodigy, that looks like a neat little case.


I've got a couple cases on my radar

1. The Coolermaster Cosmos II - I recently built a rig in one of these for a friend and it was the most pleasureable experience I have had to date with a case. The only thing it's missing is a removeable motherboard tray. Oh and it's 350.00 Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119252

2. The Corsair Cube - It's just awesome looking and seems to be LAN friendly Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022

3. Coolermaster HAF-XB - I love this case. Built this for a friend who wanted something to go in the living room. The cooling on this looks awesome and it's very very easy to work in
Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> What about fan configuration? How many fans can this bad boy hold at one time? I would like to do 4x SP120 (TOP), 1x AF120 (REAR), 2x AF120 (FRONT)?


http://www.corsair.com/us/pc-cases/graphite-series-pc-case/graphite-series-600t-mesh-mid-tower-gaming-case.html

Click on the "learn" link at the top of the page.

It's actually pretty easy to water cool with this case stock. You can fit a 240mm rad up top with zero modding, and if you remove the front hard drive cages you could put another rad up front (200mm, that may require slight modding for mounting-screw holes). You can even put a 120mm rad in the rear fan spot. If you don't want to mod at all, you can put a 120mm in the rear and a 240 up top. Some people have even mounted a 200mm rad on the side panel using the mesh with little to no modding, so this is actually an excellent case for water cooling. There are a ton of water builds in this thread you could look at for examples.

Here's an example of a rear 120mm and a side 200mm (there are other rads in this case as well, but you can't see them from that angle) Um, not the blue one at the top, but the next two pictures down. :

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2600#post_14502279

If you really like the 600T you may also be interested in the 650D. It's also on Corsair's website at the link above (in the Obsidian section). It has pretty much all the same features of the 600T, and the interior is almost identical. The biggest difference is cosmetic, and that the top doesn't have the fan compartment, but provides room for fans and a rad inside the case instead. Since the side panels are not convex like the 600T there is also a little less room for cable management. Sweet case though. One of my roommates has one. Note that, since it has no fan compartment in the top, it only has one set of mesh at the top which makes it easier for air to go through, thus making this case cool slightly better than the 600T. It does not have the side mesh option though, only the window



http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://www.corsair.com/en/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/6/5/650d_a.png&imgrefurl=http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/obsidian-series-pc-case/obsidian-series-650d.html&h=700&w=552&sz=415&tbnid=yzhqP-ByDX1NCM:&tbnh=88&tbnw=69&prev=/search%3Fq%3D650d%2Bpictures%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=650d+pictures&usg=__xNk_m-3bTlqRlo4TYLjKkc0t568=&docid=jLWaziJVqOydwM&sa=X&ei=EP7AUYT0NcbKqwHxyoHwDg&ved=0CDEQ9QEwAQ&dur=2000


----------



## goodtobeking

Well today was a sad day indeed. I have had a small leak in my system for a little while now but couldnt find it for the life of me. I figured since I was only loosing a little water that it was evaporating before it could drip off and leave a mark. Well this morning I topped off my rig with water and by noon it had dropped to almost to the halfway mark on my 250 mm Liquid Fusion reservoir. I let my nephew play skyrim for a couple hours and then came back up to check it and the reservoir had a half inch of water in it sucking air bubbles here and there.

Took it apart and after a while of searching, I found that my front 200mm Phobya radiator had sprung a leak somewhere in the fins. I checked all 8 mounting points to check and see if I punched a hole in the radiator at some point with a screw, but all the spaces are untouched. From what I can tell, the left side(side ports facing toward you and down) about 3/4 the way up is where its started with wetness. To top it off, it has more wetness on the plenum side of my radiator, which means I couldnt just of poked it with something by accident.

So what do you guys think will be the best method of testing for the leak location so I can possibly get a new radiator. I need to prove it is a defect and not mishandling/abuse.




Now my case has a huge void in the front where the radiator should be. But at least I have a 120+360 radiators to keep my rig running while its out. Will run some tests to see how warm it gets now compared to having all 3 radiators running.


----------



## deception345

I have good news everyone, I just ordered my Corsair 600TM Black Edition, $179 w/ Window Included!








I have been reading up on modifications for this case and I don't want to do anything that will void my warranty.








I had a chat with Corsair and I'm arranging to trade in my broken H80i w/ some extra cash to upgrade to the H100i with 2x SP120








Thanks to my mate who works at CentreCom, He was able to give me not just the Mesh, But the window from an old broken demo unit of the 600T SE









Most likely if I remove some parts safely I can get the radiator on the top of my case and fans under it, This theoretically (I hope) will blow the hot air out of the radiator though the case and since heat rises, if I have the top filter covering my radiator the radiator will be exposed to cool room temperature and not stuck in a hot case.
I should be getting close if not near to Dual push and pull temperatures


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I have good news everyone, I just ordered my Corsair 600TM Black Edition, $179 w/ Window Included!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading up on modifications for this case and I don't want to do anything that will void my warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a chat with Corsair and I'm arranging to trade in my broken H80i w/ some extra cash to upgrade to the H100i with 2x SP120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to my mate who works at CentreCom, He was able to give me not just the Mesh, But the window from an old broken demo unit of the 600T SE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely if I remove some parts safely I can get the radiator on the top of my case and fans under it, This theoretically (I hope) will blow the hot air out of the radiator though the case.
> Since heat risest if I have the top filter covering my radiator the radiator will be exposed to cool room and not suck in a hot case


Great!









I don't think it's possible to put the radiator on top of the case without cutting into the mesh. But you can fit it inside the case without modding as explained a few pages back. You just use 3 screws for the radiator.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's possible to put the radiator on top of the case without cutting into the mesh. But you can fit it inside the case without modding as explained a few pages back. You just use 3 screws for the radiator.


Yeah 240mm rads are no real problem for this case, it's as soon as it gets to around a 360mm or higher you would get problems. But with some modding you might even be able to squeeze a 360mm in there doubtful but hey not impossible. The only cases that i know of that fits any radiator in existence (almost) is the TJ11 and 900D i mean you can put a 560mm quad 140mm fan radiator in the bottom with some modding that is pretty freaking huge, and a 480mm in the top for good measure.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I have good news everyone, I just ordered my Corsair 600TM Black Edition, $179 w/ Window Included!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading up on modifications for this case and I don't want to do anything that will void my warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a chat with Corsair and I'm arranging to trade in my broken H80i w/ some extra cash to upgrade to the H100i with 2x SP120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to my mate who works at CentreCom, He was able to give me not just the Mesh, But the window from an old broken demo unit of the 600T SE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely if I remove some parts safely I can get the radiator on the top of my case and fans under it, This theoretically (I hope) will blow the hot air out of the radiator though the case and since heat rises, if I have the top filter covering my radiator the radiator will be exposed to cool room temperature and not stuck in a hot case.
> I should be getting close if not near to Dual push and pull temperatures


Terrible choice of case, I'd go with a Cooler Master case instead.....

JK!







Make sure to get some pictures of your build when you get it









Oh, and I think a proper welcome to the club is in place!

Fans in shroud and radiator inside is not a problem. If you want it the other way you need to cut some mesh.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Well today was a sad day indeed. I have had a small leak in my system for a little while now but couldnt find it for the life of me. I figured since I was only loosing a little water that it was evaporating before it could drip off and leave a mark. Well this morning I topped off my rig with water and by noon it had dropped to almost to the halfway mark on my 250 mm Liquid Fusion reservoir. I let my nephew play skyrim for a couple hours and then came back up to check it and the reservoir had a half inch of water in it sucking air bubbles here and there.
> 
> Took it apart and after a while of searching, I found that my front 200mm Phobya radiator had sprung a leak somewhere in the fins. I checked all 8 mounting points to check and see if I punched a hole in the radiator at some point with a screw, but all the spaces are untouched. From what I can tell, the left side(side ports facing toward you and down) about 3/4 the way up is where its started with wetness. To top it off, it has more wetness on the plenum side of my radiator, which means I couldnt just of poked it with something by accident.
> 
> So what do you guys think will be the best method of testing for the leak location so I can possibly get a new radiator. I need to prove it is a defect and not mishandling/abuse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my case has a huge void in the front where the radiator should be. But at least I have a 120+360 radiators to keep my rig running while its out. Will run some tests to see how warm it gets now compared to having all 3 radiators running.


That's a bit different from how it looked a couple of years ago:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/3250#post_14962047

Is it the same rad? It seems to me that if you're not fiddling around with it a lot and it stays mounted, that shows how it is protected from the inside by the fans and plenum, and on the outside by the mesh on the front of the case. I think you should show them a picture of your build and tell them how the rad is pretty protected, and has been operating leak-free for two years until now. With that build it would be pretty hard to poke that rad. I still like the job you did on it too. It looks even better now. Have you thought about covering it with some vinyl or painting it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah 240mm rads are no real problem for this case, it's as soon as it gets to around a 360mm or higher you would get problems. But with some modding you might even be able to squeeze a 360mm in there doubtful but hey not impossible. The only cases that i know of that fits any radiator in existence (almost) is the TJ11 and 900D i mean you can put a 560mm quad 140mm fan radiator in the bottom with some modding that is pretty freaking huge, and a 480mm in the top for good measure.


Yeah, you can mod this case for a 360mm:



And the top mesh cover will still fit if you remove the plastic ribs.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's a bit different from how it looked a couple of years ago:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/3250#post_14962047
> 
> Is it the same rad? It seems to me that if you're not fiddling around with it a lot and it stays mounted, that shows how it is protected from the inside by the fans and plenum, and on the outside by the mesh on the front of the case. I think you should show them a picture of your build and tell them how the rad is pretty protected, and has been operating leak-free for two years until now. With that build it would be pretty hard to poke that rad. I still like the job you did on it too. It looks even better now. Have you thought about covering it with some vinyl or painting it?
> Yeah, you can mod this case for a 360mm:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the top mesh cover will still fit if you remove the plastic ribs.


Wow thanks for pointing out that I have had the same setup for two years, minus the GPU upgrade and some additional mods. Would of never figured I had it this long, man how time flies. No wonder why I have been itching for an upgrade. Have to make myself hold out until Haswell-E comes out and hope to grab one of those rumored 8 core CPUs.

Yes its the same exact radiator with the same plenum, I just switched the fans from Vipers to Piranhas and made them exhaust. I did have to remove the whole radiator and then remove the plenum to remount the new fans, but that was months ago. I was very anal about not hurting the radiator when doing so. I do have the front mesh cutout of my 600T, so when I remove the front plastic mesh the radiator is there unprotected by the metal mesh. But since I removed the fine filter layer(since it was exhausting) I have had no reason to remove the plastic mesh.

Thanks for the compliments, have been thinking about buying another 600T to replace this one since I have molested this one so much. That way I could have a fresh start with all the mods I want and do them right(and mine only has 2 plastic tabs on the front plastic and 1 on the back lol). And I thought about painting it to match the case, but I like the unfinished look. Honestly Id rather add some more to spread the look throughout the case. Uh-oh now you got the wheels turning again lol.

What would be awesome, is if I could get Phobya to RMA it, and allow me to upgrade to the Phobya Xtreme 400 and do like Devious Dog did and make another plenum for 6 fans. I just love the idea of a wall sized radiator. But I am busy as can be the next few days and may not be able to reach my computer. So I will contact Phobya next week.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thanks for pointing out that I have had the same setup for two years, minus the GPU upgrade and some additional mods. Would of never figured I had it this long, man how time flies. No wonder why I have been itching for an upgrade. Have to make myself hold out until Haswell-E comes out and hope to grab one of those rumored 8 core CPUs.
> 
> Yes its the same exact radiator with the same plenum, I just switched the fans from Vipers to Piranhas and made them exhaust. I did have to remove the whole radiator and then remove the plenum to remount the new fans, but that was months ago. I was very anal about not hurting the radiator when doing so. I do have the front mesh cutout of my 600T, so when I remove the front plastic mesh the radiator is there unprotected by the metal mesh. But since I removed the fine filter layer(since it was exhausting) I have had no reason to remove the plastic mesh.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, have been thinking about buying another 600T to replace this one since I have molested this one so much. That way I could have a fresh start with all the mods I want and do them right(and mine only has 2 plastic tabs on the front plastic and 1 on the back lol). And I thought about painting it to match the case, but I like the unfinished look. Honestly Id rather add some more to spread the look throughout the case. Uh-oh now you got the wheels turning again lol.
> 
> 
> 
> What would be awesome, is if I could get Phobya to RMA it, and allow me to upgrade to the Phobya Xtreme 400 and do like Devious Dog did and make another plenum for 6 fans. I just love the idea of a wall sized radiator. But I am busy as can be the next few days and may not be able to reach my computer. So I will contact Phobya next week.


Putting a Phobya Xtreme 400 in the front of this case is a breeze, and besides they look "dead sexy" (of course you have to say that in the voice of Fat Barstard) the only down side is you will loose all your 5.25" drive bays.. not a problem to me.. and my two Phobya Xtreme 400 drop the water temp from 80'C to 24'C in approx less than 2 minutes.. and the ambient is around 24'C.. highly impressed with these Phobya Xtreme 400 and they fit so naturally in the front of the Corsair 600T. And I will say it again.. they look dam sexy.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Putting a Phobya Xtreme 400 in the front of this case is a breeze, and besides they look "dead sexy" (of course you have to say that in the voice of Fat Barstard) the only down side is you will loose all your 5.25" drive bays.. not a problem to me.. and my two Phobya Xtreme 400 drop the water temp from 80'C to 24'C in approx less than 2 minutes.. and the ambient is around 24'C.. highly impressed with these Phobya Xtreme 400 and they fit so naturally in the front of the Corsair 600T. And I will say it again.. they look dam sexy.


Yep it's true, awesome looking! Also damn it now, I'm saying 'deads sexy' in fat bastards voice. Haha


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitaldreamer7*
> 
> I've got a couple cases on my radar
> 
> 1. The Coolermaster Cosmos II - I recently built a rig in one of these for a friend and it was the most pleasureable experience I have had to date with a case. The only thing it's missing is a removeable motherboard tray. Oh and it's 350.00 Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119252


My current rig is in a Cosmos 1000.. the original beast.
Not as easy to build as a Corsair case, but the sheer bulk is fantastic, but it's very solidly built. I think if I build another PC, it'll be on the Corsair 550D (since owning the Cosmos 1000, I'm a huge fan of sound dampening material) or the Cosmos II.


----------



## Darylrese

Phobya Xtreme 400 sounds like a really good radiator! How did you fit it once the drive bays were removed?


----------



## ZipZapRap

Hi all.

Has anyone got hard drives in their 5.25 bay area?

I'm thinking of moving 2 (maybe 3 if I buy another drive) hard drives in there with 5.25 to 3.5 adapters, so I can remove the hard drive cages completely.

I'm just worried about the lack of fans up there. Anyone have any issues with heat in that corner? All drives will be 7200rpm drives (1 x WD Black 2TB, 1 x Hitachi 1TB, and 1 x Hitachi 500GB)


----------



## Darylrese

Yes lots of people have their HDD's in the drive bays. Word of warning though, i tried it with an adaptor and i have to say it didn't last long because of the noise it caused. Moving your HDD to the front of the case you hear every little noise it makes, its really annoying.


----------



## ZipZapRap

That's a good point! Okay I will try it first with the cage moved back or will then use some sound dampening foam in the front if needed.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yes lots of people have their HDD's in the drive bays. Word of warning though, i tried it with an adaptor and i have to say it didn't last long because of the noise it caused. Moving your HDD to the front of the case you hear every little noise it makes, its really annoying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Has anyone got hard drives in their 5.25 bay area?
> 
> I'm thinking of moving 2 (maybe 3 if I buy another drive) hard drives in there with 5.25 to 3.5 adapters, so I can remove the hard drive cages completely.
> 
> I'm just worried about the lack of fans up there. Anyone have any issues with heat in that corner? All drives will be 7200rpm drives (1 x WD Black 2TB, 1 x Hitachi 1TB, and 1 x Hitachi 500GB)


You should really consider purchasing Network Attached Storage (NAS) and move all those hard drives out of your system and only run with SSD internally, some thing like a QNAP or a Synology both are really good NAS.


----------



## Darylrese

Can you install games on a NAS though and play them from your PC?


----------



## Devious Dog

Just got all my parts back, now just starting to work out how to put all my covers back on


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just got all my parts back, now just starting to work out how to put all my covers back on


Finally!

Hope none of your components break down again, you have just had the worst of luck when it comes to this build









And I'm really excited to see how you solve the cover problem


----------



## okar19

Guys, I have a question.
Can somebody help me to find usb extension cable?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812201024
like this but black one. I can't find ;(
on newegg or performance pcs.
thanks!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> Guys, I have a question.
> Can somebody help me to find usb extension cable?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812201024
> like this but black one. I can't find ;(
> on newegg or performance pcs.
> thanks!


Bitfenix has some really nice sleeved internal cables.

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables/

Not sure where you can find them in the U.S. but shouldn't be too difficult!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> You should really consider purchasing Network Attached Storage (NAS) and move all those hard drives out of your system and only run with SSD internally, some thing like a QNAP or a Synology both are really good NAS.


That's not a bad idea. I have two NAS for external storage, and they suit that purpose well. They will even stream movies and audio just fine, but they are dead slow at file transfers. If you want faster units the price goes up. Still if they are just for storing backups, movies and music they work really well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Can you install games on a NAS though and play them from your PC?


I don't think so. I have never tried, but I don't think they would work very well.


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just got all my parts back, now just starting to work out how to put all my covers back on


nice to see your computer back up! but what a beast...


----------



## Nitrooo

May I join the club









First time poster here!!

Here is my reddi page of my build

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1govzu/build_ready_nitros_build_imperial_storm/

thanks!


----------



## Darylrese

Welcome to the club Nitrooo!


----------



## Krullmeister

Just got done painting my AP-15's




Pretty nice for a first try. Had three of them in the beginning but accidentally dropped one and clipped one of the fan blades









Next time I'll use a better paint, this one chips a bit to easily.


----------



## Nitrooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Welcome to the club Nitrooo!


Thanks! Can't wait to start the build.


----------



## Branish

Well I finally got around to modding my 600T SE white. The 360 Monsta rad white edition and the XSPC EX360 rad fit nicely now inside the case. The only bummer is the garage I took the chassis to to get it painted did a strikingly poor job. Fortunately it has given me the final push to learn how to paint but that will be for another time. Sure it would have been cheaper to buy something like the Switch 810 and just chuck my parts in but what's the fun in that? Someone else in an earlier post said they don't know what other case they would buy if they didn't have the 600T and I have to say I agree as there really isn't any other case out there that I fancy at the moment. The build will be done in about two weeks time. I'll post pictures then for those who are interested.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Well I finally got around to modding my 600T SE white. The 360 Monsta rad white edition and the XSPC EX360 rad fit nicely now inside the case. The only bummer is the garage I took the chassis to to get it painted did a strikingly poor job. Fortunately it has given me the final push to learn how to paint but that will be for another time. Sure it would have been cheaper to buy something like the Switch 810 and just chuck my parts in but what's the fun in that? Someone else in an earlier post said they don't know what other case they would buy if they didn't have the 600T and I have to say I agree as there really isn't any other case out there that I fancy at the moment. The build will be done in about two weeks time. I'll post pictures then for those who are interested.


Can't wait for some pictures, I've been planning on using the Monsta White edition in the front of a friends build and I'd love to see how you mounted it!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Just got done painting my AP-15's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nice for a first try. Had three of them in the beginning but accidentally dropped one and clipped one of the fan blades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I'll use a better paint, this one chips a bit to easily.


Did you use a Etch Primer on the plastic before spraying, if not that is where the problem is. I would have sprayed with a good Etch Primer and then wet rub it smooth and ensure that the primer does not flake and then spray with your spray paint.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Did you use a Etch Primer on the plastic before spraying, if not that is where the problem is. I would have sprayed with a good Etch Primer and then wet rub it smooth and ensure that the primer does not flake and then spray with your spray paint.


I used a paint that is supposed to have primer included. Sure it does not flake but I noticed that it is removed fairly easy if you accidentally drop it or scratch it with something.









It was a bad case of "Let's see what I can do with the stuff I have at home!"


----------



## Snyderman34

Redid my cables and moved my hard drives for better airflow:


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Redid my cables and moved my hard drives for better airflow:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good







Maybe you could remove the little plastic thing on which the harddrive were..
And what's that cable on the CPU block? Maybe you could hide it a bit or at least tape it to the roof









But otherwise nice.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could remove the little plastic thing on which the harddrive were..
> And what's that cable on the CPU block? Maybe you could hide it a bit or at least tape it to the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But otherwise nice.










I forgot about that cable


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I used a paint that is supposed to have primer included. Sure it does not flake but I noticed that it is removed fairly easy if you accidentally drop it or scratch it with something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bad case of "Let's see what I can do with the stuff I have at home!"


I had the same things with my fans after I painted them. But after they hardened after a few days they seem to be better now.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could remove the little plastic thing on which the harddrive were..
> And what's that cable on the CPU block? Maybe you could hide it a bit or at least tape it to the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But otherwise nice.


I'd actually like to know how to remove the plastic box the drive cages used to sit on, i might just be really stupid and haven't looked at it properly but i don't see how you remove it.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ I think there are a few screws you have to remove from the bottom. You might have to take the front bezel off to get at some of them.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yup, you have tot remove soms screws on the bottom of the case and pull of the white front bezel first.

I just got word from my grandmother that a package arrived, wooot modding stuff. But it'll have to wait still on holiday atm.

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


----------



## deception345

YERRR BOIIIS! My 600T Black arrived today








Now I have a question though. I want to remove the HDD block at the bottom of the case (that thing that supports the HDD's, I have removed 2 screws but the other 2 are behind the plastic. How do I remove the plastic without breaking it?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> YERRR BOIIIS! My 600T Black arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a question though. I want to remove the HDD block at the bottom of the case (that thing that supports the HDD's, I have removed 2 screws but the other 2 are behind the plastic. How do I remove the plastic without breaking it?


There are three (I think) plastic clips on the inside of the case on each side. What you do is you push / pull them so that it allows them to come out of their holes and at the same time gently start to pull the whole front. Start at the bottom and just work your way up. It's fairly easy but make sure you don't use too much force as they break fairly easy.


----------



## deception345

And so it begins.....


----------



## deception345

I'm trying to mount the AF120's in the back but they wont seem to screw in? They just fall out.


----------



## Darylrese

That's very weird.

You mean the back of the case? You should be able to mount a single AF120 there, the same as in my rig.

There should be 4 rubber mounting points outside of the back mesh, you use 4 fan screws which are included with the fans through the rubber mounting points and screw into the fan which is on the inside of the case.

Are the fans / case brand new?

Here's mine:


----------



## deception345

I managed you get a dedicated 120mm fan onto the hard drive cage without modding or cut anything. I will upload picks soon!
BTW, Is anyone here using the stock 200mm fan at the front? I'm not a fan of White and it is a bit noisey


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> YERRR BOIIIS! My 600T Black arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a question though. I want to remove the HDD block at the bottom of the case (that thing that supports the HDD's, I have removed 2 screws but the other 2 are behind the plastic. How do I remove the plastic without breaking it?


On the inside of the case, the plastic bits of the case is attached to the steel frame with clips. By bending those clips and pushing the big plastic parts out, they come off. You have to be kinda rough on the plastic parts to get them off, but they're really sturdy. The same applies when you want to reattach the plastic parts, they're really sturdy, so I bang them into place quite hard.

EDIT: The clips I'm talking about are located on the inside, for example right around the drive bay area all the way on the side.

EDIT 2: Nevermind me, I just replied to a question already answered. I'm tired


----------



## deception345

The result of good old Australian Ingenuity!











I want to follow a colour scheme but it's a bit hard with all the colours. My mother board is mainly black and blue, However the main white fan is White.
Should I make the fans a white ring, But deal with the Blue and Black Mobo, Or remove the white fan and replace it with either a Blue or no LED 200mm?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> The result of good old Australian Ingenuity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to follow a colour scheme but it's a bit hard with all the colours. My mother board is mainly black and blue, However the main white fan is White.
> Should I make the fans a white ring, But deal with the Blue and Black Mobo, Or remove the white fan and replace it with either a Blue or no LED 200mm?


You have the corsair 120 mounted in a exhaust manner,you need to turn the fan around for intake....


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You have the corsair 120 mounted in a exhaust manner,you need to turn the fan around for intake....


Looks like its already intake to me. Air will be blowed onto the Hard Drives in its current configuration which is what he would want.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Looks like its already intake to me. Air will be blowed onto the Hard Drives in its current configuration which is what he would want.


Nope, it's gonna blow in air from the front 200mm fan and then it's going to push back air towards the front with that 120mm fan.

You essentially get a

120mm -airflow-> Harddrive cage <-airflow-200mm

effect


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Nope, it's gonna blow in air from the front 200mm fan and then it's going to push back air towards the front with that 120mm fan.
> 
> You essentially get a
> 
> 120mm -airflow-> Harddrive cage <-airflow-200mm
> 
> effect


^^^^ This....Both fans will be blowing at each other....Unless he turns that fan around he will be limiting the amount of air that goes to his graphic card....


----------



## Darylrese

Yeh I know that but a fan flipped over in that location will be exhausting from the HDD's and intaking towards the GPU's....depends what he wants to cool?


----------



## deception345

UPDATE!
Alright so i decided to scrap the idea of a 120mm on the hard drive cage, As I had a better idea








I discovered that you can move and lock the HDD cage at the base of the case right near the power supply, This gave me a much better air flow ratio. However I still wasn't happy with the 200mm fan at the front not just because of poor airflow, But my theme in my system is Blue and Black and White would of just ruined the theme.









So then i remembered that there was an old 200mm BLUE LED Antec Big Boy that was amazing with airflow. So i removed the fan, Cleaned it up and mounted it in the front and it is amazing. I can feel the airflow from the back of the case and it's dead quiet.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> UPDATE!
> Alright so i decided to scrap the idea of a 120mm on the hard drive cage, As I had a better idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered that you can move and lock the HDD cage at the base of the case right near the power supply, This gave me a much better air flow ratio. However I still wasn't happy with the 200mm fan at the front not just because of poor airflow, But my theme in my system is Blue and Black and White would of just ruined the theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then i remembered that there was an old 200mm BLUE LED Antec Big Boy that was amazing with airflow. So i removed the fan, Cleaned it up and mounted it in the front and it is amazing. I can feel the airflow from the back of the case and it's dead quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah i definitely have to invest in a new 200mm fan aswell, really annoyed by the noise of the stock one, if any of you have some recomendations for a very quiet 200mm fan it would be much appreciated. I wish that Be Quiet made some 200mm ones that would really be awesome.


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> UPDATE!
> 
> ]


That is the strangest thumbs up I've ever seen


----------



## hakz

thumbs up if you tried to thumbs up and compare the photo to what your hand actually looks like.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> And so it begins.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Babylon 5 fan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Looks like its already intake to me. Air will be blowed onto the Hard Drives in its current configuration which is what he would want.


No, then the hard drive fan and the front intake fans would be working against each other. You want the hard drive fan to be blowing toward the inside of the case, which would assist the front intake fan by providing a low pressure inside the hard drive bay that would pull fresh air from the front.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> The result of good old Australian Ingenuity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to follow a colour scheme but it's a bit hard with all the colours. My mother board is mainly black and blue, However the main white fan is White.
> Should I make the fans a white ring, But deal with the Blue and Black Mobo, Or remove the white fan and replace it with either a Blue or no LED 200mm?


Nice mounting job. Check the fan, it may have arrows on the side indicating blade movement direction and airflow direction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> UPDATE!
> Alright so i decided to scrap the idea of a 120mm on the hard drive cage, As I had a better idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered that you can move and lock the HDD cage at the base of the case right near the power supply, This gave me a much better air flow ratio. However I still wasn't happy with the 200mm fan at the front not just because of poor airflow, But my theme in my system is Blue and Black and White would of just ruined the theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then i remembered that there was an old 200mm BLUE LED Antec Big Boy that was amazing with airflow. So i removed the fan, Cleaned it up and mounted it in the front and it is amazing. I can feel the airflow from the back of the case and it's dead quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good solution, although I still like your mounting job on that 120mm fan.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

This is a bit of topic but does anyone know what the black things on the GPUs are, and where i might get them ?







really like the look of those


----------



## Nitrooo

Inspiration of the Biker Scout 600T build. Not the best Decal job, but hey I am in love with this case and build so far.


----------



## deception345

UPDATE!
This video came to mind after getting so many great ideas.. We're though the looking glass here people!



But to serious updates, I have scraped both ideas of the fount mount on the stock cage and decided not to have the cage mounted right next to the power supply. I came up with an awesome idea!








Since I don't internal optical drives anymore, I remembered my old antec 902 case had HDD cages with mountable 120mm fan holes. So after some modding of the cage and a **** load of zip-ties, This was the end result!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> This is a bit of topic but does anyone know what the black things on the GPUs are, and where i might get them ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really like the look of those
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well from the looks of it, it's custom made backplates, i could be wrong though but that's the only logical thing to put on there. http://triptcc.com/gallery/backplates/ this website show some pretty cool examples, he's also a OCN user can't remember his name though found out about it here actually on this thread. Anyways i don't know if they could be a "stock" kind of backplate you could get in a normal computer hardware store but yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> thumbs up if you tried to thumbs up and compare the photo to what your hand actually looks like.


Yup was the first thing i did, and i couldn't even replicate it, well at least it's original alright. I always thought you were supposed to clench your fist and raise your thumb, but well beats me


----------



## ceaze one

That would be Dwood


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> That would be Dwood


Thanks man, you're god damn right! Pretty awesome stuff he makes


----------



## deception345

UPDATE!
Just got back from PCCASEGEAR and bought myself a BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan. Works amazing and dead quiet but only one problem... The fan blocked the front panel slot!?!?
Has anyone mounted this fan onto a 600T without having to drill? As this point I don't see any other way around it


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Shut up fool (lolz)


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> UPDATE!
> Just got back from PCCASEGEAR and bought myself a BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan. Works amazing and dead quiet but only one problem... The fan blocked the front panel slot!?!?
> Has anyone mounted this fan onto a 600T without having to drill? As this point I don't see any other way around it


The fan blocked the front panel slot?

I don't understand

That fan fits fine aslong as you don't fit the HDD cages at the front of the case.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> UPDATE!
> Just got back from PCCASEGEAR and bought myself a BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan. Works amazing and dead quiet but only one problem... The fan blocked the front panel slot!?!?
> Has anyone mounted this fan onto a 600T without having to drill? As this point I don't see any other way around it


Yes i have this fan too and it doesn't require modding. Didn't have problems with it..


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Provide a pic?


----------



## deception345

UPDATE!
Alright I found the problem and frankly I'm extremely pissed off. The fan was meant to come with the following (4x Fan Screws, Long Fan Screws and Anti-Vibration Rivets).
However after opening the package, I find my fan is noisy (liked like it was broken), Had no rivets.. But most annoying thing about this situation if that they knew about this and tried hiding it from me with BLACK TAPE! I am very angry about this as I have been a loyal customer with them for years and never had a problem until now.



I also discovered that this fan was promised a 900RPM and I only get 750 - 800RPM.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> UPDATE!
> Alright I found the problem and frankly I'm extremely pissed off. The fan was meant to come with the following (4x Fan Screws, Long Fan Screws and Anti-Vibration Rivets).
> However after opening the package, I find my fan is noisy (liked like it was broken), Had no rivets.. But most annoying thing about this situation if that they knew about this and tried hiding it from me with BLACK TAPE! I am very angry about this as I have been a loyal customer with them for years and never had a problem until now.
> 
> 
> 
> I also discovered that this fan was promised a 900RPM and I only get 750 - 800RPM.


OMG I AM ROLLING LOLOLO(LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Darylrese

That fan doesn't come with rubber mounts, never has. I suspect Bitfenix put that tape on there and just covered it up rather than repackage. That or Bitfenix told the company you got it from to do that because the box is wrong.

I had a BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan and quite frankly it was rubbish. Made a scraping noise and was unusable. Its a common problem with these fans. You are far better off with a CM MegaFlow or another alternative.


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That fan doesn't come with rubber mounts, never has. I suspect Bitfenix put that tape on there and just covered it up rather than repackage. That or Bitfenix told the company you got it from to do that because the box is wrong.
> 
> I had a BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan and quite frankly it was rubbish. Made a scraping noise and was unusable. Its a common problem with these fans. You are far better off with a CM MegaFlow or another alternative.


http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_601&products_id=19136


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That fan doesn't come with rubber mounts, never has. I suspect Bitfenix put that tape on there and just covered it up rather than repackage. That or Bitfenix told the company you got it from to do that because the box is wrong.
> 
> I had a BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan and quite frankly it was rubbish. Made a scraping noise and was unusable. Its a common problem with these fans. You are far better off with a CM MegaFlow or another alternative.


I'm not quite sure anymore but the small 120mm bitfenix spectre came with rubber mounts. I think the 200mm also does have them. Not 100% sure on the 200mm but the 120mm DOES have rubber mounts, eventhough i mounted it with the screws because it has been a pain in the a** to mount it with the rubber thingys..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_601&products_id=19136


I have the same fan but with red LEDs and yes mine also does a bit of noise but only without the frontpanel mounted, otherwise it's not hearable at all.
But i've heard alot of people having troubles with these fans, so you might wanna go with a CM Megaflow.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> I'm not quite sure anymore but the small 120mm bitfenix spectre came with rubber mounts. I think the 200mm also does have them. Not 100% sure on the 200mm but the 120mm DOES have rubber mounts, eventhough i mounted it with the screws because it has been a pain in the a** to mount it with the rubber thingys..
> I have the same fan but with red LEDs and yes mine also does a bit of noise but only without the frontpanel mounted, otherwise it's not hearable at all.
> But i've heard alot of people having troubles with these fans, so you might wanna go with a CM Megaflow.


The 200mm with LED's does, the 200mm without does not.

I've had 3 of the LED ones and two of the non-LED ones (payed for two... stupid things kept breaking so got replacements)


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> I'm not quite sure anymore but the small 120mm bitfenix spectre came with rubber mounts. I think the 200mm also does have them. Not 100% sure on the 200mm but the 120mm DOES have rubber mounts, eventhough i mounted it with the screws because it has been a pain in the a** to mount it with the rubber thingys..
> I have the same fan but with red LEDs and yes mine also does a bit of noise but only without the frontpanel mounted, otherwise it's not hearable at all.
> But i've heard alot of people having troubles with these fans, so you might wanna go with a CM Megaflow.
> 
> 
> 
> The 200mm with LED's does, the 200mm without does not.
> 
> I've had 3 of the LED ones and two of the non-LED ones (payed for two... stupid things kept breaking so got replacements)
Click to expand...

Why would the box clearly state as well as the website that it comes with ribber rivets?


----------



## deception345

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro

It clearly stats on their website that every Spectre fan is ment to come with 4 rivets.
Quote:


> Included with each Spectre Pro fan are some thoughtful extras that help you keep noise levels as low as possible. Four Anti-Vibration Rivets* help further deaden noise-making vibrations, and for even more noise control, install the included Low-Noise 7V Adapter. Get more with Spectre Pro. *included with 120mm and 140mm versions


Source: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro
Quote:


> Included with each Spectre Pro LED Fan are some thoughtful extras that help you keep noise levels as low as possible. Four Anti-Vibration Rivets* help further deaden noise-making vibrations, and for even more noise control, install the included Low-Noise 7V Adapter. Get more with Spectre Pro LED. *included with 120mm and 140mm versions


It clearly states that LED's also come with the rubber rivets!


----------



## Darylrese

Oh right, mine must have been like your then...There was none in the box when I had mine. Mind you, I kept it for about 2 minutes before sending it back. Worst fan ever.

If you want fan advice, Krullmeister is your man. He's owned one (or more) of everything on the market world wide! He has a fan fetish!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro
> 
> It clearly stats on their website that every Spectre fan is ment to come with 4 rivets.
> Source: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro
> It clearly states that LED's also come with the rubber rivets!


Well it wouldn't be the first time they lied about info on their website. Their 120mm fans do NOT push nearly as much air as they say on the box.

I also saw a vid from them when they introduced them that the LED version ( which is the most updated product) would have the rubber rivets and the regular wouldn't. This was a while back and I'm at work so can't really find it at the moment.

From experience though, the non-LED one does NOT include those rivets while all of the LED ones I have did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Oh right, mine must have been like your then...There was none in the box when I had mine. Mind you, I kept it for about 2 minutes before sending it back. *Worst fan ever*.


Couldn't agree more. Just absolute rubbish. They break for no reason, aren't that good when they work and have so many problems...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> If you want fan advice, Krullmeister is your man. He's owned one (or more) of everything on the market world wide! He has a fan fetish!


That might be an over exaggeration but I would consider myself pretty "experienced" at least!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> UPDATE!
> Alright I found the problem and frankly I'm extremely pissed off. The fan was meant to come with the following (4x Fan Screws, Long Fan Screws and Anti-Vibration Rivets).
> However after opening the package, I find my fan is noisy (liked like it was broken), Had no rivets.. But most annoying thing about this situation if that they knew about this and tried hiding it from me with BLACK TAPE! I am very angry about this as I have been a loyal customer with them for years and never had a problem until now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also discovered that this fan was promised a 900RPM and I only get 750 - 800RPM.


deception345, you should be able to return the fan as it was sold to you under false advertisement. The only problem you might have is that you have taken that label of the back of the packaging, if you can fix that before returning so they don't whinge like little stuck pigs. And request for a return postage label, otherwise they will refund you the postage via a credit which is a real pain in the butt. Don't let them push you around.

As for the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Black Fan I really cant comment, but I can about the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Black Tinted White LED Fan as I have purchased 8 of these in the past from these guys and they all work great, and don't forget that you can turn the LEDs off on the Fan via a little break circuit which is on the fan.

I also did not purchase all my 8 fans at the same time, they came from different batches. I am extremely happy with these fans.


----------



## Gyrael

Yeah, just for the record, when they do work they're really good. I also own a white LED 200mm that works perfectly, and it did come with the rivets.


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> UPDATE!
> Alright I found the problem and frankly I'm extremely pissed off. The fan was meant to come with the following (4x Fan Screws, Long Fan Screws and Anti-Vibration Rivets).
> However after opening the package, I find my fan is noisy (liked like it was broken), Had no rivets.. But most annoying thing about this situation if that they knew about this and tried hiding it from me with BLACK TAPE! I am very angry about this as I have been a loyal customer with them for years and never had a problem until now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also discovered that this fan was promised a 900RPM and I only get 750 - 800RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> deception345, you should be able to return the fan as it was sold to you under false advertisement. The only problem you might have is that you have taken that label of the back of the packaging, if you can fix that before returning so they don't whinge like little stuck pigs. And request for a return postage label, otherwise they will refund you the postage via a credit which is a real pain in the butt. Don't let them push you around.
> 
> As for the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Black Fan I really cant comment, but I can about the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Black Tinted White LED Fan as I have purchased 8 of these in the past from these guys and they all work great, and don't forget that you can turn the LEDs off on the Fan via a little break circuit which is on the fan.
> 
> I also did not purchase all my 8 fans at the same time, they came from different batches. I am extremely happy with these fans.
Click to expand...

Well a mate of mine is sending me his 4 rivets from US (Thank you RepublicOfGamer) as he has plenty to spare. The fan does move a decent amount of air when its not in the case. I just hope it performs just as good as it does inside. Out of curiosity, If i need to get another fan which one should I get? The megaflow fan has LED's and I don't want that. I want a fan thats just plain black such as the Spectre Pro.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Well a mate of mine is sending me his 4 rivets from US (Thank you RepublicOfGamer) as he has plenty to spare. The fan does move a decent amount of air when its not in the case. I just hope it performs just as good as it does inside. Out of curiosity, If i need to get another fan which one should I get? The megaflow fan has LED's and I don't want that. I want a fan thats just plain black such as the Spectre Pro.


The spectre pro will be fine,havnt had any priblems with mine....Also got it from pccg and itdid come with the rivets not sure why yours didnt...


----------



## Solonowarion

Will post more when I am finished.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Will post more when I am finished.


Yes please! looks really good!


----------



## hakz




----------



## Devious Dog

Almost got my 600T casing back together, just need to bend up a front grill to attach to the front cover and then do a little bit of cutting on the top cover and it will be done.. well case wise I mean









This is for all those wondering how I was going to put it all back together. As you can see, its just going to look like a normal Corsair 600T with the exception of the front grill.


----------



## Branish

So here's a preview of my build so far. It should be up and running on Tuesday provided I don't run into any problems.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Almost got my 600T casing back together, just need to bend up a front grill to attach to the front cover and then do a little bit of cutting on the top cover and it will be done.. well case wise I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all those wondering how I was going to put it all back together. As you can see, its just going to look like a normal Corsair 600T with the exception of the front grill.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, nice. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## -VET-

Hello everyone! Please tell me a few sizes. Preferably with a precision of 1 mm.


----------



## warbucks

Here's my 600T. I just redid my water loop over the weekend.


----------



## gumpertapolloss

Hey guys,

This is my first post on oc.net.

I have beem following the Forum for some time and when I need help with a build I always refer to OC.net.

I'm from South-Africa and coming accross watercooling and all the extreme hardware is kinda difficult.

I love the 600T and have owned 4 of them by now. I will post pic's of both my 600T's tomorrow







. One is desk pc and other one is my lan pc.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inglewood78




----------



## AlDyer

Welcome and beautiful rig you have there!


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow, nice one dude


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nice picture updates! Lovely, so I got my backplates, now I need to look for some screws that will fit.

Anyone have a nice geeky sounding wifi name? I need 2


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice picture updates! Lovely, so I got my backplates, now I need to look for some screws that will fit.
> 
> Anyone have a nice geeky sounding wifi name? I need 2


Pretty fly for a wifi or even Skynet....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Pretty fly for a wifi or even Skynet....


I thought about skynet, funny thing my internet provider's name used to be Skynet









I'm gonna think about something from Farscape/Stargate/Battlestar

Named my phone's tethering network Skynet Portable


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would love to add watercooling to my system at sometime when i have money for it. But i just don't know where to even start, i'm a filthy casual when it comes to that. I have looked on some pretty cool reservoirs really liked FrozenQ's T-Virus sadly you can't get that anymore as far as i know. But i'm just really new to everything watercooling i mean you need reservoir, waterblock, pump, tubes and coolant. I'm just a little confused that's all, but i'd definitely want to do it in the near future.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love'in the look of the tubing, what end connectors did you use and where did you order the tubing and connectors from.. Nothing like that in Australia, would love to know so I can place an order... But your system looks freak'in sweet, especially with that 400 Radiator in the front







Massive overkill though just for that CPU, I hope you are planning on water cooling those GPU's.

Oh, what did you use to make the bends with the tubing and how did you prevent it from collapsing in on it self when heating prior to bending?


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Love'in the look of the tubing, what end connectors did you use and where did you order the tubing and connectors from.. Nothing like that in Australia, would love to know so I can place an order... But your system looks freak'in sweet, especially with that 400 Radiator in the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive overkill though just for that CPU, I hope you are planning on water cooling those GPU's.
> 
> Oh, what did you use to make the bends with the tubing and how did you prevent it from collapsing in on it self when heating prior to bending?


B-Negative teaches all: LINK
Primochill rigid acrylic tubes and fittings: 



My build log: LINK

Tubing and connectors can be bought from FrozenCPU here in the states. LINK

All the rad for the cpu was because I wanted to get to 5.0 and was willing to push 1.4v to get it. Unfortunately I came up short. My cpu isnt a great overclocker.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> B-Negative teaches all: LINK
> Primochill rigid acrylic tubes and fittings:
> 
> 
> 
> My build log: LINK
> 
> Tubing and connectors can be bought from FrozenCPU here in the states. LINK
> 
> All the rad for the cpu was because I wanted to get to 5.0 and was willing to push 1.4v to get it. Unfortunately I came up short. My cpu isnt a great overclocker.


Cheers for all the info, did you get one of the silicon solid tubes to push into the tubing.. and if so where did you get it from as I cant see them on frozencpu. Really want to place an order for this.. like right now.







, would have all my build done by the time it gets to me..


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*






All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Cheers for all the info, did you get one of the silicon solid tubes to push into the tubing.. and if so where did you get it from as I cant see them on frozencpu. Really want to place an order for this.. like right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , would have all my build done by the time it gets to me..


Mcmaster

Soft Silicone tube (item number: 5229T59) LINK


----------



## gumpertapolloss

So guys, as promised.

Here is both my Rigs, I love the 600T.

Permanent RIG:
http://imageshack.com/i/1a9gy2jUploaded with ImageShack.com

Lan rig:
http://imageshack.com/i/nlctw5jUploaded with ImageShack.com

Like I said, I'm new to OC.net. So sorry if I posted in the incorrect way.


----------



## Gyrael

Woah, you lug around a 600T to LAN parties?


----------



## Branish

Well my build's finally done. It was a lot of work but well worth it. There are still bubbles in the loop but it's only been running for about ten hours now. I'm still not sure about the blue light but I kind of like it. The pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Woah, you lug around a 600T to LAN parties?


same reaction.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

So many new awesome water cooled builds!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Indeed, very nice rigs, makes mine look pitiful

Also damn it on myself, I accidently ordered UV lights instead of blue. Now everthing has a purple glow.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Well my build's finally done. It was a lot of work but well worth it. There are still bubbles in the loop but it's only been running for about ten hours now. I'm still not sure about the blue light but I kind of like it. The pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well done. I love how short your hose runs are, and I think the colour looks great. Way to go.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Well done. I love how short your hose runs are, and I think the colour looks great. Way to go.


Thanks!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Here's my good ol 600t, before upgrading to a 900D


----------



## Digitaldreamer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> same reaction.


I've lugged mine to a few LAN's now and it's making me want to build a micro ATX system to lug


----------



## TheStig93

So my fan controller just blew I guess.

Randomly saw, that my 120mm fan wasnt spnning anymore. The top 200mm was spinning really really slow, and the front 200mm didnt move too. Turned up the fan controller too full, they all went on again but something smelled funny and I felt like they werent running like they normaly would at full speed. LEDs were very dimmed also. Connected all 3 fans to mainboard and they work just fine.

Whats the next step here? When I bought the case I read that its a common problem with the case, do they just send a replacement? If so, is it easy to exchange?

Talking about the 600T with all stock fans btw, pretty much exactly 1 year old.

thx


----------



## navit

Yea it's easy, contact corsair and they will send you a new one. As for replacing its not hard but it is a bit of a pain in the rear.


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Yea it's easy, contact corsair and they will send you a new one. As for replacing its not hard but it is a bit of a pain in the rear.


Alright, will do. Thanks!


----------



## Branish

It's actually not that much of a pain to swap out the fan controller depending on how your cable routing has been done. When you remove the top panel you'll notice two screws. Just remove those and you're good to go. When you put the new controller in just slot the two nubs back into their slots and the controller will slide in nicely. Then put the screws back in.

In my opinion it's not worth the effort since the controller is weak and doesn't even kick in until the knob is turned to about 75% and even then I'm not even sure if the fans are at full speed. But if you like everything to function like I do then I can see why you want a new one. One of my fan controller channels burned out within the first two hours after I had built my rig. I think having three fans plugged in that weren't the stock ones were the culprit.


----------



## yesitsmario

Dang, some really nice builds around here. I've been eying the 600T Steel Silver. Only thing is that my gaming rig isn't really high end, and don't know if it's worthy of this case







..


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Dang, some really nice builds around here. I've been eying the 600T Steel Silver. Only thing is that my gaming rig isn't really high end, and don't know if it's worthy of this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Doesn't matter if it's high end or not i mean you can always swap things out when you like to upgrade easy peacy, i mean it's such a nice case and so simple to install stuff in it, and a huge amount of space for cable management and such.

Also your specs aren't bad at all, i mean seriously i still use 2nd gen i5 2500K and Z68, can't see why you shouldn't buy this case unless of course it's out of your budget atm. But for 170$ you can't go wrong with this case, if however we were talking about the 800D or even the 900D then i'd understand because that's a MASSIVE case and wouldn't really do it justice with your specs or mine for that matter.

But this case is over 3 years old and still going strong, you won't find (in my opinion) any better mid tower case for that kind of money. Though i can diffidently recommend the Fractal Design Define R4, Corsair 650D and Corsair Vengeance C70 for around the same price point all great choices.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Dang, some really nice builds around here. I've been eying the 600T Steel Silver. Only thing is that my gaming rig isn't really high end, and don't know if it's worthy of this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Um, I'd say your setup is pretty high end. You can't go much further up without getting into extreme territory, AKA lots of money.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> It's actually not that much of a pain to swap out the fan controller depending on how your cable routing has been done. When you remove the top panel you'll notice two screws. Just remove those and you're good to go. When you put the new controller in just slot the two nubs back into their slots and the controller will slide in nicely. Then put the screws back in.
> 
> In my opinion it's not worth the effort since the controller is weak and doesn't even kick in until the knob is turned to about 75% and even then I'm not even sure if the fans are at full speed. But if you like everything to function like I do then I can see why you want a new one. One of my fan controller channels burned out within the first two hours after I had built my rig. I think having three fans plugged in that weren't the stock ones were the culprit.


I agree. I would recommend just purchasing a fan controller and installing it over replacing the stock controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Dang, some really nice builds around here. I've been eying the 600T Steel Silver. Only thing is that my gaming rig isn't really high end, and don't know if it's worthy of this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Dude, you're using an i7 with 8 gigs. I really don't see anything unworthy about that (I'm using an i5). Pluss, with a big case like this, it's easy to install any addons like video cards.
Hey, you _know_ you deserve it, right?


----------



## yesitsmario

Ya I'm a little low on funds right now, but will definitely wait for a sale or something to pull the trigger. That's how I get most of my hardware ha.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Ya I'm a little low on funds right now, but will definitely wait for a sale or something to pull the trigger. That's how I get most of my hardware ha.


Oh indeed, i live in Denmark the prices over here is about 25% more for basically everything. So i would also definitely wait for a sale, and damnit Steam Summer Sale is coming up soon... god damn my wallet


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Eyegasms...


My rig looks so boring now.


----------



## Dragoon

Here's my Graphite 600T SE. Can I has a place on the club? kthx









*Outside, nothing new*
http://imgur.com/G3p2xeB.jpg

*The insides, custom made single braided extensions.. Don't want to do more anytime soon... jeez.*
http://imgur.com/oOiD7bh.jpg

http://imgur.com/T92wIWW.jpg

http://imgur.com/6IQGgIH.jpg

Well lol, that's about it. Thinking about going all liquid in the future either custom loop or "the MOD" on the 670s... I drooled all over some of the rigs here.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> My rig looks so boring now.


Yeah i would love to watercool my rig, sadly it's kinda expensive, and i'm a total noob at watercooling seriously know so little about it. So many things to consider i mean, radiator, pump, reservoir, tubing, water blocks, fittings and coolant.

But man do i love FrozenQ's reservoirs especially the liquid fusion


----------



## MocoIMO

Hi I'd like to be added to the club. & this is the only pic I have atm. I finished her up before shipping it to the east coast and I'll post pics of my completed case when it arrives Saturday







(assuming she's working fine







)


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah i would love to watercool my rig, sadly it's kinda expensive, and i'm a total noob at watercooling seriously know so little about it. So many things to consider i mean, radiator, pump, reservoir, tubing, water blocks, fittings and coolant.
> 
> But man do i love FrozenQ's reservoirs especially the liquid fusion


I hear you! I tried in the past to gather some courage to fully dip my rig into water with a custom setup, and everytime I tried to plan out it was a mess, mostly regarding water blocks, so much to choose and so many compatibility choices/issues. The liquid fusion res imho is *"the res"*, ridiculously expensive but sexy xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> _/snip_
> 
> Hi I'd like to be added to the club. & this is the only pic I have atm. I finished her up before shipping it to the east coast and I'll post pics of my completed case when it arrives Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (assuming she's working fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Careful with that H100i if you plan to mount it push/pull on top of the case. It can be quite tricky because of the placement of the EPS12v or mobo heatsinks.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Careful with that H100i if you plan to mount it push/pull on top of the case. It can be quite tricky because of the placement of the EPS12v or mobo heatsinks.


I noticed that when I installed the h100i before packing the system for shipment







. I plan on ordering some SP120's for a push/pull for when it arrives at my new place.. seems I have some tinkering to do along with getting re-settled


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I noticed that when I installed the h100i before packing the system for shipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I plan on ordering some SP120's for a push/pull for when it arrives at my new place.. seems I have some tinkering to do along with getting re-settled


Yup. Let me know if you need any help. The fans on the ouside of the case do not properly allign with the rad, as I placed it about an inch closer to the side panel.


----------



## seanbarkley

Hey guys!

I've just joined the 600T club and I have some doubts for when I build my rig:

Asus Sabertooth z77
Corsair H100i
Corsair 600T

I have 1 Bitfenix 200mm front fan for intake, a Corsair AF120 in the back for exhaust and a couple of Corsair SP120 for the H100i. My problem is that I don't know in which direction should be the fans blowing for an optimal airflow inside the case.

My 2 options are:

1. keep the rest of the fans as I posted before and put the h100i fans blowing air into the case

2. turn the rear AF120 as an intake and put the h100i fans as an exhaust (blowing air out of the case).

My main concerns are the temperatures of all the components (GPU/CPU/RAM...) and the amount of dust that can be stored in the case.

Since here I found a lot of experts configuring this case I thought somebody could help me a lil bit!thanks in advance!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I believe that if you put the h100i fans into intake you get better temps but ofcourse more dust. I do believe that it's only 2/3 °C more for outtake, though this depends on your system temperature and room temp.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I hear you! I tried in the past to gather some courage to fully dip my rig into water with a custom setup, and everytime I tried to plan out it was a mess, mostly regarding water blocks, so much to choose and so many compatibility choices/issues. The liquid fusion res imho is *"the res"*, ridiculously expensive but sexy xD


Yeah reservoirs and pumps are pretty easy to set up no issues with that what so ever, the only thing that i have no clue on what to get is fittings and some good tubing. You could of course buy a watercooling kit where everything you need is included but that just ain't half as cool as having the things you really want.

But yeah i guess the biggest concern would be the price of custom watercooling, since the Liquid Fusion costs about 105$ for the 250mm one that is already a full H100 with fans right there. A radiator costs proably around 80-100$ depending on the size of course. A waterblock costs probably around 60-80$, a good pump probably around 100$, fittings, tubing and coolant is of course not so bad probably around 50$ well depending if it's just standard or home made bent acrylic (probably the best looking) and if you want to also watercool your GPU(s) it's at least 100$ for a TITAN waterblock which i would need.

So around 500$~ that's quite a sum of money just to get cooler temperatures, though of course the biggest reason is because it looks so much nicer, it's not really that much better than a closed loop watercooler like the H100 of course again depending on the size of the radiator and reservoir + pump. But temperatures ain't too different at all. So if it's worth an extra 400 dollars or so, not at the moment for me at least. Not only that i also have to pay around 25% more for all of that because i don't live in America


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I believe that if you put the h100i fans into intake you get better temps but ofcourse more dust. I do believe that it's only 2/3 °C more for outtake, though this depends on your system temperature and room temp.


I have mine set as exhaust. I get pretty good temps. Between 3 and 8C delta across all cores on idle, and depending on what game I am playing I get between 20 and 30C delta on load. Now for stresstesting... that can get me close to 40C delta, which I won't even try right now since my room is at a scorching 31C... All I need is a call from the technician to arrange a day to install an AC unit on my room









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah reservoirs and pumps are pretty easy to set up no issues with that what so ever, the only thing that i have no clue on what to get is fittings and some good tubing. You could of course buy a watercooling kit where everything you need is included but that just ain't half as cool as having the things you really want.
> 
> But yeah i guess the biggest concern would be the price of custom watercooling, since the Liquid Fusion costs about 105$ for the 250mm one that is already a full H100 with fans right there. A radiator costs proably around 80-100$ depending on the size of course. A waterblock costs probably around 60-80$, a good pump probably around 100$, fittings, tubing and coolant is of course not so bad probably around 50$ well depending if it's just standard or home made bent acrylic (probably the best looking) and if you want to also watercool your GPU(s) it's at least 100$ for a TITAN waterblock which i would need.
> 
> So around 500$~ that's quite a sum of money just to get cooler temperatures, though of course the biggest reason is because it looks so much nicer, it's not really that much better than a closed loop watercooler like the H100 of course again depending on the size of the radiator and reservoir + pump. But temperatures ain't too different at all. So if it's worth an extra 400 dollars or so, not at the moment for me at least. Not only that i also have to pay around 25% more for all of that because i don't live in America


The problem with watercooling for the first time (at least what I think) is getting everything needed in one go. Mostly because of the amount of tubing needed and the fittings, compression, 90 deg angle, 45 deg angle, yadda yadda, there's always a drawback.







Then you have to go back to the store and get more tubing or different fittings lol

Yep... the price is the biggest reason I still am yet to have a custom loop. I live in Portugal, and it's hard to get decent watercooling gear, at least at good prices, but slowly I notice that we're getting more variety than a couple years ago. I gathered up a few places a few days ago and tried to build the best bang for buck full GPUs+CPU loop... I couldn't get any shorter than €400, with universal GPU blocks... If picked full cover, it would easily make that nearly hit the €500 mark...

You could order from other countries in Europe, or even EKWB... they are from Slovenia so no import taxes, they sell slightly more expensive than on a local store (at least here).


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> The problem with watercooling for the first time (at least what I think) is getting everything needed in one go. Mostly because of the amount of tubing needed and the fittings, compression, 90 deg angle, 45 deg angle, yadda yadda, there's always a drawback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have to go back to the store and get more tubing or different fittings lol
> 
> Yep... the price is the biggest reason I still am yet to have a custom loop. I live in Portugal, and it's hard to get decent watercooling gear, at least at good prices, but slowly I notice that we're getting more variety than a couple years ago. I gathered up a few places a few days ago and tried to build the best bang for buck full GPUs+CPU loop... I couldn't get any shorter than €400, with universal GPU blocks... If picked full cover, it would easily make that nearly hit the €500 mark...
> 
> You could order from other countries in Europe, or even EKWB... they are from Slovenia so no import taxes, they sell slightly more expensive than on a local store (at least here).


Yeah i would have to give about 500-600€ for a XSPC RayStorm, EK - FC Titan SE, a 360mm radiator (don't know if i even want to have that size since i have to remove the drive bay + the hdd racks) a Swiftech MCP655 (don't know yet) a FrozenQ Liquid Fusion and of course the rest of the mandatory accessories.

Luckily though i have a shop in Denmark where i can buy all that. Just that it costs around 550€ which is definitely a whopping price for just watercooling, and just around 110€ for a H100i with fans, so yeah that's quite insane. 550€ is almost 1/3 of the price i payed for the whole rig, well excluding monitor and peripherals.


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I have mine set as exhaust. I get pretty good temps. Between 3 and 8C delta across all cores on idle, and depending on what game I am playing I get between 20 and 30C delta on load. Now for stresstesting... that can get me close to 40C delta, which I won't even try right now since my room is at a scorching 31C... All I need is a call from the technician to arrange a day to install an AC unit on my room


Thanks for ur answer! have you configured your rear fan as intake or exhaust? and how are the GPU temperatures with your configuration? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> Thanks for ur answer! have you configured your rear fan as intake or exhaust? and how are the GPU temperatures with your configuration? Thanks in advance!


No problem:









My GPU temps....

Well, on idle, top runs at roughly 9C delta, bottom at 6C delta.

On load, also depending on which game, but the most demanding game I currently have is Skyrim, running @ 2560x1080 on ultra settings (bar shadows) and ENB... They can get really hot, at roughly ~40C delta.

My rear fan is set as exhaust, though, I am considering replacing that fan with an AF120 Performance, as the stock fan only runs at 1200ish RPM and though quiet, it doesn't move that much air. Front 200mm fan is set to intake too. No top drive cage.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I have mine set as exhaust. I get pretty good temps. Between 3 and 8C delta across all cores on idle, and depending on what game I am playing I get between 20 and 30C delta on load. Now for stresstesting... that can get me close to 40C delta, which I won't even try right now since my room is at a scorching 31C... All I need is a call from the technician to arrange a day to install an AC unit on my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with watercooling for the first time (at least what I think) is getting everything needed in one go. Mostly because of the amount of tubing needed and the fittings, compression, 90 deg angle, 45 deg angle, yadda yadda, there's always a drawback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have to go back to the store and get more tubing or different fittings lol
> 
> Yep... the price is the biggest reason I still am yet to have a custom loop. I live in Portugal, and it's hard to get decent watercooling gear, at least at good prices, but slowly I notice that we're getting more variety than a couple years ago. I gathered up a few places a few days ago and tried to build the best bang for buck full GPUs+CPU loop... I couldn't get any shorter than €400, with universal GPU blocks... If picked full cover, it would easily make that nearly hit the €500 mark...
> 
> You could order from other countries in Europe, or even EKWB... they are from Slovenia so no import taxes, they sell slightly more expensive than on a local store (at least here).


I had that problem with the fittings. I made my order and didn't take certain things into account like extra extenders, causing me to make another order and leaving me with extra fittings. I just had a small leak today due to not tightening the fitting enough. Fortunately it wasn't bad and the rig suffered no damage. But man when people said it was expensive to water cool boy were they right. I could have easily bought two 780's for the cost of my loop which includes the cost of the tools I had to buy to mod my case.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> No problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU temps....
> 
> Well, on idle, top runs at roughly 9C delta, bottom at 6C delta.
> 
> On load, also depending on which game, but the most demanding game I currently have is Skyrim, running @ 2560x1080 on ultra settings (bar shadows) and ENB... They can get really hot, at roughly ~40C delta.
> 
> My rear fan is set as exhaust, though, I am considering replacing that fan with an AF120 Performance, as the stock fan only runs at 1200ish RPM and though quiet, it doesn't move that much air. Front 200mm fan is set to intake too. No top drive cage.


2560x1080 i have never heard of that resolution, i have 2560x1440 which is 16:9 aspect ratio. And 16:10 is 2560x1600. Oh well not bad temps, my 780 idles at around 37C and load is about 80 at max, so 43C delta, not bad really since it's not dual fan, really would love having the MSI Lightning or Twin Frozr, though you couldn't get them when they were first released oh well. My CPU idles at around 30C and 75 on prime95, but in gaming only about 68-70 tops. Which is not that bad for CM 212 if you ask me. And in the summer times like know where it's 25-30C outside it sure makes everything hotter.


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> No problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU temps....
> 
> Well, on idle, top runs at roughly 9C delta, bottom at 6C delta.
> 
> On load, also depending on which game, but the most demanding game I currently have is Skyrim, running @ 2560x1080 on ultra settings (bar shadows) and ENB... They can get really hot, at roughly ~40C delta.
> 
> My rear fan is set as exhaust, though, I am considering replacing that fan with an AF120 Performance, as the stock fan only runs at 1200ish RPM and though quiet, it doesn't move that much air. Front 200mm fan is set to intake too. No top drive cage.


Thank you! I think I'll go with your same setup, I think I'll get good temps since I don't run any CF yet and I still haven't OC'd my I7.

I don't like much to have a huge difference between intake vs exhaust, but I hope my 200 mm Bitfenix front fan would get to move more air than the stock one.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I've just joined the 600T club and I have some doubts for when I build my rig:
> 
> Asus Sabertooth z77
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair 600T
> 
> I have 1 Bitfenix 200mm front fan for intake, a Corsair AF120 in the back for exhaust and a couple of Corsair SP120 for the H100i. My problem is that I don't know in which direction should be the fans blowing for an optimal airflow inside the case.
> 
> My 2 options are:
> 
> 1. keep the rest of the fans as I posted before and put the h100i fans blowing air into the case
> 
> 2. turn the rear AF120 as an intake and put the h100i fans as an exhaust (blowing air out of the case).
> 
> My main concerns are the temperatures of all the components (GPU/CPU/RAM...) and the amount of dust that can be stored in the case.
> 
> Since here I found a lot of experts configuring this case I thought somebody could help me a lil bit!thanks in advance!


Only run your rear fan as intake if you have a gpu that expels the air inside the case....My setup is like this,,,,200mm front intake another 120mm front intake (in my optical drive bay) there is four slots and i dnt use a dvd/blu-ray so the extra slot thats left is use for my fan controller....H100i exhaust and rear 120mm exhaust....The extra 120mm in the optical bay helps to feed air to my H100i while exhausting....


----------



## seanbarkley

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Only run your rear fan as intake if you have a gpu that expels the air inside the case....My setup is like this,,,,200mm front intake another 120mm front intake (in my optical drive bay) there is four slots and i dnt use a dvd/blu-ray so the extra slot thats left is use for my fan controller....H100i exhaust and rear 120mm exhaust....The extra 120mm in the optical bay helps to feed air to my H100i while exhausting....


Thanks for ur opinion, I think I'll try first without the extra front 120 mm fan, and if I'm not happy enough with temperatures I'll go for this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002BWSVH4?vs=1


----------



## acme15

Sign me up









(ignore the sig, it's out of date)


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I had that problem with the fittings. I made my order and didn't take certain things into account like extra extenders, causing me to make another order and leaving me with extra fittings. I just had a small leak today due to not tightening the fitting enough. Fortunately it wasn't bad and the rig suffered no damage. But man when people said it was expensive to water cool boy were they right. I could have easily bought two 780's for the cost of my loop which includes the cost of the tools I had to buy to mod my case.


Yeah, although in the long run it pays off I think... If treated well, a cooling loop should last you a good amount of years. Can't say the same about full cover GPU blocks though... And those are ridiculously expensive. I'm going to save up for a big ass kit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> 2560x1080 i have never heard of that resolution, i have 2560x1440 which is 16:9 aspect ratio. And 16:10 is 2560x1600. Oh well not bad temps, my 780 idles at around 37C and load is about 80 at max, so 43C delta, not bad really since it's not dual fan, really would love having the MSI Lightning or Twin Frozr, though you couldn't get them when they were first released oh well. My CPU idles at around 30C and 75 on prime95, but in gaming only about 68-70 tops. Which is not that bad for CM 212 if you ask me. And in the summer times like know where it's 25-30C outside it sure makes everything hotter.


It's 21:9 aspect ratio, search for Dell UltraSharp U2913WM (The one I own) or LG 29EA93. 1440p or 1600p monitors are very expensive, and I wanted more than just a plain 1080p LCD... I thought of buying a 24" 120Hz 3D and a 3D Vision kit, but after much reading I ended up finding out that 3D isn't that much of a big deal, and nowadays 120Hz is extremely hard to reach with newer games. So I decided to search a bit mroe and found this gem of LCD, bigger than a plain 24" almost as big as a 30" but about half the price, and mostly made up for ditching my old couple 22" 1050p LCDs.

I wanted to get the 670 Signature 2... But all of the sudden they went out of stock everywhere! I could only find the FTW! and I didn't really like the looks and it was alot more expensive...

Heh, outside over here, yesterday we got 41C... dayum...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> Thank you! I think I'll go with your same setup, I think I'll get good temps since I don't run any CF yet and I still haven't OC'd my I7.
> 
> I don't like much to have a huge difference between intake vs exhaust, but I hope my 200 mm Bitfenix front fan would get to move more air than the stock one.
> 
> Thanks again.


Glad to help


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acme15*
> 
> Sign me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ignore the sig, it's out of date)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a Radeon HD 2600 i see







man back when TF2 and CoD4 was released, those were times. The oldest card i have laying around is a GTS 250 from late 2008. Anyways clean looking rig


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> It's 21:9 aspect ratio, search for Dell UltraSharp U2913WM (The one I own) or LG 29EA93. 1440p or 1600p monitors are very expensive, and I wanted more than just a plain 1080p LCD... I thought of buying a 24" 120Hz 3D and a 3D Vision kit, but after much reading I ended up finding out that 3D isn't that much of a big deal, and nowadays 120Hz is extremely hard to reach with newer games. So I decided to search a bit mroe and found this gem of LCD, bigger than a plain 24" almost as big as a 30" but about half the price, and mostly made up for ditching my old couple 22" 1050p LCDs.
> 
> I wanted to get the 670 Signature 2... But all of the sudden they went out of stock everywhere! I could only find the FTW! and I didn't really like the looks and it was alot more expensive...
> 
> Heh, outside over here, yesterday we got 41C... dayum...


Yeah okay that makes more sense, damn thats one wide screen







and if you look in my sig you can see i'm a part of a club called The Korean PLS Monitor Club, which is cheap Korean IPS/PLS monitors in 1440p -1600p i got my Korean QNIX 27" for only 250€ and you can get the seller to mark the package as only worth around 100€ so you almost pay no taxes.

They are basically A- or B+ grade monitors made by LG (the manufacturers of the Apple Cinema Display) and some other high end displays. There is of course the off chance that you can get lightbleed and stuck/dead pixels, but the chances are very slim (i can testify and say i have absolute 0 lightbleed, even less than my previous monitor an official LG even, and no stuck/dead pixels)

I've never had a better monitor, the only negative is the stand that comes which is very flimsy, but you can easily put a 100x100mm VESA mount on it. Which costs almost nothing really. And dayom 41C, only the Mojave Desert/Death Valley can beat that this year with a whopping 55C, highest measured except for places like Sahara of course with that highest temperature in the world of around 58C. But luckily almost none live those places. But we do have high humidity so 30C or so feels easily like 40C, sweating like a pig because i'm on the top floor in my house









Edit: The one i have is made by Samsung, but either way LG and Samsung is the way to go with monitors. Most companies in the world uses them.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I've just joined the 600T club and I have some doubts for when I build my rig:
> 
> Asus Sabertooth z77
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair 600T
> 
> I have 1 Bitfenix 200mm front fan for intake, a Corsair AF120 in the back for exhaust and a couple of Corsair SP120 for the H100i. My problem is that I don't know in which direction should be the fans blowing for an optimal airflow inside the case.
> 
> My 2 options are:
> 
> 1. keep the rest of the fans as I posted before and put the h100i fans blowing air into the case
> 
> 2. turn the rear AF120 as an intake and put the h100i fans as an exhaust (blowing air out of the case).
> 
> My main concerns are the temperatures of all the components (GPU/CPU/RAM...) and the amount of dust that can be stored in the case.
> 
> Since here I found a lot of experts configuring this case I thought somebody could help me a lil bit!thanks in advance!


What type of video card exhaust do you have? If it blows out the rear of your case, don't make the fan above it intake or you could be bulling video card exhaust into your case.

With the H100 at the top, intake could offer a few degree c cooler cpu temp, but will draw warm air into your case increasing your internal temps (possibly including your chipset, regulators and video card(s) temps along with hard drive temp). Again, this will most likely only be by 1-3c. You will also have to worry about dust a little more since the top of the case has no dust filter.

With the H100 mounted up top as exhaust, you will be drawing warm-ish case air into your H100 rad, making the cpu 1-3c warmer than it would be if you were using intake. However, the video card, chipset, regulators and hard drive all get a little cooler air so their temps will decrease a few degrees. Also, since you are exhausting through the H100 rad, you don't have to worry about dust.

Food for thought:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2010#post_13976813

This fan was intake:

http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club/6230#post_8894561


----------



## AlDyer

My







put AF-120 as exhaust, 200mm as intake and the rad as exhaust.


----------



## deception345

UPDATE!
So it's been a while since I have posted some pictures, Sorry about that








I just ordered a H100i and I finally found a way to mount the 'Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan', Now I have a couple of questions before I start transferring my parts over to this new case.
People say that you can't mount a Spectre Pro fan and have the HDD cage at the front at the same time, Yet according to my measurements it fits perfectly. I have been contemplating whether to put the HDD cage in the middle up next to the PSU.

Now I am a bit OCD when it comes to making my case look nice, But when ever I mount that cage it looks kind of... well crooked. It likes like it's on a 75 degree angle. Maybe it's just me but it really looks like it. Also when ever I mount the HDD cage ni the middle, The bottom HDD mount can't be removed unless I unmount the HDD cage completely. Is this meant to happen or have I mounted it wrong?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> UPDATE!
> So it's been a while since I have posted some pictures, Sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a H100i and I finally found a way to mount the 'Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan', Now I have a couple of questions before I start transferring my parts over to this new case.
> People say that you can't mount a Spectre Pro fan and have the HDD cage at the front at the same time, Yet according to my measurements it fits perfectly. I have been contemplating whether to put the HDD cage in the middle up next to the PSU.
> 
> Now I am a bit OCD when it comes to making my case look nice, But when ever I mount that cage it looks kind of... well crooked. It likes like it's on a 75 degree angle. Maybe it's just me but it really looks like it. Also when ever I mount the HDD cage ni the middle, The bottom HDD mount can't be removed unless I unmount the HDD cage completely. Is this meant to happen or have I mounted it wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Same here,very OCD when it comes to my case,the spectre pro fits flawlessly in my rig,i have seen others remove the hdd for better airflow,but if i did that my OCD would go into hyperdrive...lol..Initially mine looked crooked also,all i did was just press it back against the 200m fan and it was straightened....


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> What type of video card exhaust do you have? If it blows out the rear of your case, don't make the fan above it intake or you could be bulling video card exhaust into your case.
> 
> With the H100 at the top, intake could offer a few degree c cooler cpu temp, but will draw warm air into your case increasing your internal temps (possibly including your chipset, regulators and video card(s) temps along with hard drive temp). Again, this will most likely only be by 1-3c. You will also have to worry about dust a little more since the top of the case has no dust filter.
> 
> With the H100 mounted up top as exhaust, you will be drawing warm-ish case air into your H100 rad, making the cpu 1-3c warmer than it would be if you were using intake. However, the video card, chipset, regulators and hard drive all get a little cooler air so their temps will decrease a few degrees. Also, since you are exhausting through the H100 rad, you don't have to worry about dust.
> 
> Food for thought:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2010#post_13976813
> 
> This fan was intake:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club/6230#post_8894561


Thanks for the tips man, I have a Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC Boost Vapor-X 3GB, and for what I've seen It has to have a radial style cooler; that's to say, It blows out the rear, but also both fans blow hot air inside the case. Taking this into account I suppose that I should keep the rear fan as exhaust since otherwise it would be sucking the hot air the GPU blows for the rear inside the case again, right??



EDIT: I guess the answer is gonna be "down", but taking into account my config what do you guys think, PSU fan up or down??


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> Thanks for the tips man, I have a Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC Boost Vapor-X 3GB, and for what I've seen It has to have a radial style cooler; that's to say, It blows out the rear, but also both fans blow hot air inside the case. Taking this into account I suppose that I should keep the rear fan as exhaust since otherwise it would be sucking the hot air the GPU blows for the rear inside the case again, right??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I guess the answer is gonna be "down", but taking into account my config what do you guys think, PSU fan up or down??


For the 600T i would say PSU down, since there is a filter on the bottom that is easy to clean, so you get fresh air instead of hot air and the GPU and PSU ain't fighting over the air.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah okay that makes more sense, damn thats one wide screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you look in my sig you can see i'm a part of a club called The Korean PLS Monitor Club, which is cheap Korean IPS/PLS monitors in 1440p -1600p i got my Korean QNIX 27" for only 250€ and you can get the seller to mark the package as only worth around 100€ so you almost pay no taxes.
> 
> They are basically A- or B+ grade monitors made by LG (the manufacturers of the Apple Cinema Display) and some other high end displays. There is of course the off chance that you can get lightbleed and stuck/dead pixels, but the chances are very slim (i can testify and say i have absolute 0 lightbleed, even less than my previous monitor an official LG even, and no stuck/dead pixels)
> 
> I've never had a better monitor, the only negative is the stand that comes which is very flimsy, but you can easily put a 100x100mm VESA mount on it. Which costs almost nothing really. And dayom 41C, only the Mojave Desert/Death Valley can beat that this year with a whopping 55C, highest measured except for places like Sahara of course with that highest temperature in the world of around 58C. But luckily almost none live those places. But we do have high humidity so 30C or so feels easily like 40C, sweating like a pig because i'm on the top floor in my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The one i have is made by Samsung, but either way LG and Samsung is the way to go with monitors. Most companies in the world uses them.


Not bad







I'm pretty happy with this one. If I had money and space on my desk I'd be all over another one. I really miss the dual monitor setup. And even though its extremely wide some times falls short compared to 2x 1050p.

I also read abot those Korean LCD but having to import them... It would skyrocket the price... Not to mention warranty or the possibility of DOA. Damn import taxes and customs LOL... I'd buy a lot of things from the US...


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I believe that if you put the h100i fans into intake you get better temps but ofcourse more dust. I do believe that it's only 2/3 °C more for outtake, though this depends on your system temperature and room temp.


Thanks for your answer!I've seen pictures of your rig and damn!congratulations dude, it looks awesome!If you dont mind I'd like to make you a couple of questions:

I've seen that u have the upper h100i fans taking air inside the case. It was the first I was thinking after taking a look at Corsair Youtube videos, but it seems that almost everybody prefers to configure them exhausting air. Have you tried both configurations? Since you have a CF are your GPU temps good enough the way you set it up? How often do you need to clean the dust from inside the case?

I hope you can answer these Qs man! thanks!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty happy with this one. If I had money and space on my desk I'd be all over another one. I really miss the dual monitor setup. And even though its extremely wide some times falls short compared to 2x 1050p.
> 
> I also read abot those Korean LCD but having to import them... It would skyrocket the price... Not to mention warranty or the possibility of DOA. Damn import taxes and customs LOL... I'd buy a lot of things from the US...


Again as i mentioned you can have the seller mark them as lower price, which will result in a much lower border tax, i had to pay around 40€ which is not bad really. And they aren't sent from the US obviously, you might even get lucky and having to pay no tax at all, it is possible. And yes you are right about DOA but so far out of about 20-30K posts about these monitors on OCN i have maybe seen 2-3 that got DOA.

And warranty is about 1 year full, and they will pay for the shipment from and back to you. Which is also the reason you can feel a lot safer because they essentially don't want to send you something they know they will get back again having to pay the whopping shipment fees.

And yes you are right about the american part, it's damn annoying with most stuff having to pay for taxes, some on ebay or a few companies can mark your items as gifts essentially removing close to all fees. But that's of course not many.


----------



## acme15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Is that a Radeon HD 2600 i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man back when TF2 and CoD4 was released, those were times. The oldest card i have laying around is a GTS 250 from late 2008. Anyways clean looking rig


You have good eyes, indeed it is.







Oldest card I have around is a Radeon 9550, which is still in a working - watercooled - Pentium 4 rig.









And thanks.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Has anyone here ever tried fitting a 200mm Radiator at the front of the 600T? I'm looking into watercooling my system without much modding to the case, so just want to know the total amount of surface area I can get. Thanks!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Has anyone here ever tried fitting a 200mm Radiator at the front of the 600T? I'm looking into watercooling my system without much modding to the case, so just want to know the total amount of surface area I can get. Thanks!


Yes that is possible without any modding all you have to do is remove the hdd racks and the stand they sit on by removing the front of the case and unscrewing it on the bottom. A Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator would be a good choice for it.

It's even possible to fit a 400mm radiator with not too much modding, here is an example below. You just have to remove everything, drive bays and hdd racks, and probably have to drill some holes for the fans. But that ain't too hard, i would do it if i had the money well and a bit more knowledge i guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


EDIT: Also watch this video 



 and i was a bit wrong about it not requiring any mods, it does sadly require a little bit of drilling he explains it in the video. But yeah nothing big really, well unless you remove the drive bays of course. Oh well i'm not a pro on that field so if anyone else got better ideas


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yes that is possible without any modding all you have to do is remove the hdd racks and the stand they sit on by removing the front of the case and unscrewing it on the bottom. A Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator would be a good choice for it.
> 
> It's even possible to fit a 400mm radiator with not too much modding, here is an example below. You just have to remove everything, drive bays and hdd racks, and probably have to drill some holes for the fans. But that ain't too hard, i would do it if i had the money well and a bit more knowledge i guess.
> EDIT: Also watch this video
> 
> 
> 
> and i was a bit wrong about it not requiring any mods, it does sadly require a little bit of drilling he explains it in the video. But yeah nothing big really, well unless you remove the drive bays of course. Oh well i'm not a pro on that field so if anyone else got better ideas


Alright thanks! I'm currently looking at a 240mm and 200mm rad setup for my 600T, with minimal to no modding done on the case. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Alright thanks! I'm currently looking at a 240mm and 200mm rad setup for my 600T, with minimal to no modding done on the case. Thanks for the input!


No problem, i haven't made any custom loops to my rig yet but if i ever get money for it i will definitely consider it (expensive stuff) I don't have very much knowledge of all the things you should get especially the small things like fittings and tubing, really annoying having to plan out all that when you don't really know what you are going to make. But else i could of course just go the noobie way and get a H100 or something along those lines.

I guess i prefer keeping things simple, right now the main reason is because i can't see the reason to put down over 500$ for better temps. But of course the main reason to get it in the first place at least in my opinion is for looks, man is it sexy with custom watercooling







I'd also hate to cut my case, sometimes i wish there was a place you could get it done by professionals at least when it comes to that even though i like doing most stuff myself.


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Alright thanks! I'm currently looking at a 240mm and 200mm rad setup for my 600T, with minimal to no modding done on the case. Thanks for the input!


The drive bays are really easy to remove. You just have remove the plastic parts and drill out the rivets. Takes less than 10mins. The 400m fits perfectly but you will need to drill some holes for the fans/rad because they will not line up in the front.


----------



## Dragoon

Those huge Phobya rads are something to be... how can I say,... worshipped









Placing a 200 on the front of the case and a typical 240 on top would make a perfect loop for CPU/GPU cooling. From what I read and researched the 200 will perform nearly as your run of the mill 360 rad or a really good 240. That would definitely be my choice of weapons if I were to buy a custom cooling kit right now. I don't think I'd go all the way to remove the ODD drive cage to place the huge 400 rad.

Then again... inglewood78's setup made me spend a whole paper towel roll from all the







, and there's also space for a 240 on top! There's a downside though, decent 200mm fans...


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Alright thanks! I'm currently looking at a 240mm and 200mm rad setup for my 600T, with minimal to no modding done on the case. Thanks for the input!


Here's a video Singularity Computers made with the exact setup you're looking for although he's building into a 650D which has an identical chassis. Ronsanut also did one with the 600T but it's not as inpressive. To find Ronsanut's build just type in water cooled 600T.



And part II:


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> UPDATE!
> So it's been a while since I have posted some pictures, Sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a H100i and I finally found a way to mount the 'Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan', Now I have a couple of questions before I start transferring my parts over to this new case.
> People say that you can't mount a Spectre Pro fan and have the HDD cage at the front at the same time, Yet according to my measurements it fits perfectly. I have been contemplating whether to put the HDD cage in the middle up next to the PSU.
> 
> Now I am a bit OCD when it comes to making my case look nice, But when ever I mount that cage it looks kind of... well crooked. It likes like it's on a 75 degree angle. Maybe it's just me but it really looks like it. Also when ever I mount the HDD cage ni the middle, The bottom HDD mount can't be removed unless I unmount the HDD cage completely. Is this meant to happen or have I mounted it wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The 200mm SP fan fits fine in the front, but requires modding to fit up top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> Thanks for the tips man, I have a Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC Boost Vapor-X 3GB, and for what I've seen It has to have a radial style cooler; that's to say, It blows out the rear, but also both fans blow hot air inside the case. Taking this into account I suppose that I should keep the rear fan as exhaust since otherwise it would be sucking the hot air the GPU blows for the rear inside the case again, right??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I guess the answer is gonna be "down", but taking into account my config what do you guys think, PSU fan up or down??


Personally I would put the psu fan down, but I have heard in other threads here that it really doesn't seem to make any difference. I would have thought pulling cool air from under the case would be better but a few people did tests and didn't get any difference in their readings. Just clean the filter once in a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Has anyone here ever tried fitting a 200mm Radiator at the front of the 600T? I'm looking into watercooling my system without much modding to the case, so just want to know the total amount of surface area I can get. Thanks!


Yes, a few people earlier in the thread had 200mm rads on the front of their 600Ts.

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/1530#post_13714804

He added another rad to the side panel later on and got rid of the H70.

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2600#post_14502279

(Bottom picture)

He didn't do much modding at all, and he got 4 rads jammed inside this case.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The drive bays are really easy to remove. You just have remove the plastic parts and drill out the rivets. Takes less than 10mins. The 400m fits perfectly but you will need to drill some holes for the fans/rad because they will not line up in the front.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Those huge Phobya rads are something to be... how can I say,... worshipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placing a 200 on the front of the case and a typical 240 on top would make a perfect loop for CPU/GPU cooling. From what I read and researched the 200 will perform nearly as your run of the mill 360 rad or a really good 240. That would definitely be my choice of weapons if I were to buy a custom cooling kit right now. I don't think I'd go all the way to remove the ODD drive cage to place the huge 400 rad.
> 
> Then again... inglewood78's setup made me spend a whole paper towel roll from all the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and there's also space for a 240 on top! There's a downside though, decent 200mm fans...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video Singularity Computers made with the exact setup you're looking for although he's building into a 650D which has an identical chassis. Ronsanut also did one with the 600T but it's not as inpressive. To find Ronsanut's build just type in water cooled 600T.
> 
> 
> 
> And part II:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The 200mm SP fan fits fine in the front, but requires modding to fit up top.
> Personally I would put the psu fan down, but I have heard in other threads here that it really doesn't seem to make any difference. I would have thought pulling cool air from under the case would be better but a few people did tests and didn't get any difference in their readings. Just clean the filter once in a while.
> Yes, a few people earlier in the thread had 200mm rads on the front of their 600Ts.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/1530#post_13714804
> 
> He added another rad to the side panel later on and got rid of the H70.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2600#post_14502279
> 
> (Bottom picture)
> 
> He didn't do much modding at all, and he got 4 rads jammed inside this case.


Thanks all for the input! I might be rebuilding my rig(again) but this time with the custom loop (my wallet is screaming out in agony)


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> It's actually not that much of a pain to swap out the fan controller depending on how your cable routing has been done. When you remove the top panel you'll notice two screws. Just remove those and you're good to go. When you put the new controller in just slot the two nubs back into their slots and the controller will slide in nicely. Then put the screws back in.
> 
> In my opinion it's not worth the effort since the controller is weak and doesn't even kick in until the knob is turned to about 75% and even then I'm not even sure if the fans are at full speed. But if you like everything to function like I do then I can see why you want a new one. One of my fan controller channels burned out within the first two hours after I had built my rig. I think having three fans plugged in that weren't the stock ones were the culprit.


Yeah, theres really no difference for me if the fans are running from fan controller or mobo, but in my opinion 140€ was an insane amount of money to spend on the case. I only use half the space and only got it for the looks anywy (still worth it







) so I wanna have anything like it should. Also how exactly do i remove the top panel/front panel? Just remove the side panels and pop it out?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> So my fan controller just blew I guess.
> 
> [...]
> 
> thx


Cant believe how good corsairs support is. Like 3 days after my ticket I already have the new fan controller here, no questions asked. It even came from another country lol. Mad props to corsair!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys, my dad has been working in the house lately and it seems my case packed a serious amount of dust. Do I'm planning on removing everything and giving it a good clean.
Now I have a questin about the thermal paste for the h100i.

This would be the first time that I would need to apply the paste myself. What is the best one and how much do I put on it?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys, my dad has been working in the house lately and it seems my case packed a serious amount of dust. Do I'm planning on removing everything and giving it a good clean.
> Now I have a questin about the thermal paste for the h100i.
> 
> This would be the first time that I would need to apply the paste myself. What is the best one and how much do I put on it?


A pea size dot in the middle and then screw the plate on in a crosspattern fashion, such that the TIM spreads evenly from the the pressure of the plate pressing down on it

EDIT: I missed out on what TIMs are the "best". Afterall, the high end TIMs perform within 2c-5c of each other. I personally use Arctic Silver 5 or Arctic Cooling MX-4. Very very reliable TIMs in my honest opinion.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys, my dad has been working in the house lately and it seems my case packed a serious amount of dust. Do I'm planning on removing everything and giving it a good clean.
> Now I have a questin about the thermal paste for the h100i.
> 
> This would be the first time that I would need to apply the paste myself. What is the best one and how much do I put on it?


Well, from experience, AS5 or MX-4. I never used it but I've heard very well about the Cool Laboratory Liquid Pro/Ultra.

I usually place the termal paste as a small blob on the center, but given the size of the chips nowadays, probably a small line would be better for a wider spread on the IHS then slap the block/heat sink.

Never spread the paste onto the surface of the CPU as it will create air bubbles when you place the cooler.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys, my dad has been working in the house lately and it seems my case packed a serious amount of dust. Do I'm planning on removing everything and giving it a good clean.
> Now I have a questin about the thermal paste for the h100i.
> 
> This would be the first time that I would need to apply the paste myself. What is the best one and how much do I put on it?


Sorry to hear about the dust,just re-installed my h100i today also because i changed my mobo... IC-Diamond 7, Arctic MX-4, Arctic Silver 5 these apparently are some of the best paste out there,i myself just used a coolermaster one i,ve had for a while,when it comes to applying it,everyone one uses a different method,i used a old credit card to just spread it all over the cpu,some use a rice grain amount while others use the 5 dot methods,will be looking forward to what the other members just tho...good luch when you re-apply....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I currently have the Artic MX-4 in my shopping basket, now ggrr shipping is 9,50 damn it!

Should I complement my basket with z87 sabertooth and a 4770k







(nooooooooooooo not gonna do it)


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I currently have the Artic MX-4 in my shopping basket, now ggrr shipping is 9,50 damn it!
> 
> Should I complement my basket with z87 sabertooth and a 4770k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nooooooooooooo not gonna do it)


But sparkles! Think of all the money you save on shipping! I'd say that's a solid plan









Ps. I strongly recommend ic diamond, that stuff works wonders! The pea size dot is usually the best way to apply thermal paste on 1155 and 1150 sockets because you eliminate air bubbles in the paste which can otherwise hinder the heat transfer.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm likee waaaah I want it, but I'm also ,nooo don't do it. It's alot of money and I swore I was gonna wait till next year to upgrade.

I'm gonna sleep on it and I'll wait with the dustoff


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I currently have the Artic MX-4 in my shopping basket, now ggrr shipping is 9,50 damn it!
> 
> Should I complement my basket with z87 sabertooth and a 4770k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nooooooooooooo not gonna do it)


I also wanted to pull the trigger on haswell,decide to just get a asus sabertootn z77 and then use the rest of the money for another gtx 780....Haswell wasnt worth the upgrade for me another 780 would benefit me more....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I looked at the z77 too but I would have thought the pricedrop would be bigger. It's still expensive though. Don't start about the gpu's or I'll add those too hehe


----------



## Dragoon

I'd take another GPU anytime of the day if I was in your place







do eet! Imho going from Ivy to Haswell is kind of a waste


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I looked at the z77 too but I would have thought the pricedrop would be bigger. It's still expensive though. Don't start about the gpu's or I'll add those too hehe


Honestly i'll wait untill the X99 chipset and beyond generally motherboards with DDR4 memory (i mean 2133-4266mhz sick!) and Skylake/Skymont. Before i will upgrade and i even have 2nd gen and Z68, honestly see very little in using like 400-500€ just to get more sATA connectors and a almost no difference from Sandy to Haswell other than possibly a better overclocker and better temps. I can wait i guess, no games require anything extreme like that yet and that's the only reason i would upgrade other than liking to tinker with things and building of course always fun








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I'd take another GPU anytime of the day if I was in your place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do eet! Imho going from Ivy to Haswell is kind of a waste


Oh yes GPU upgrade over mobo/cpu anyday, the good ol' Sandy and Z68 still goes strong for me. Though i will admit i am drooling at all the new stuff i keep seeing, especially when i saw what Computex had to show damn!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Honestly i'll wait untill the X99 chipset and beyond generally motherboards with DDR4 memory (i mean 2133-4266mhz sick!) and Skylake/Skymont. Before i will upgrade and i even have 2nd gen and Z68, honestly see very little in using like 400-500€ just to get more sATA connectors and a almost no difference from Sandy to Haswell other than possibly a better overclocker and better temps. I can wait i guess, no games require anything extreme like that yet and that's the only reason i would upgrade other than liking to tinker with things and building of course always fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes GPU upgrade over mobo/cpu anyday, the good ol' Sandy and Z68 still goes strong for me. Though i will admit i am drooling at all the new stuff i keep seeing, especially when i saw what Computex had to show damn!


Sshhh









I'm just gonna stay with what I have atm. I might need to get a loan soon might get a house that needs some serious rebuilding so I'll better save up my money.

I'll just clean the beast and finish my sleeving.









It's very unhealthy to look at all those wow builds! Not good


----------



## StealthTH

Add me to the club! I've actually had mine for about a year and a half now and still love it! So easy to work on! Please excuse the dust, I'm OCD about it, but in a 100+ year old house it seems like I just cannot win!!!!!!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Sshhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna stay with what I have atm. I might need to get a loan soon might get a house that needs some serious rebuilding so I'll better save up my money.
> 
> I'll just clean the beast and finish my sleeving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very unhealthy to look at all those wow builds! Not good


Good luck with the loan,i would pick a gpu over a new socket anyday,but then i would pick the homeloan over all other things....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Minor update to my rig,changed from a gigabyte z77 d3h to an asus sabertooth z77,which will eventually house my 780 SLI....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Sshhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna stay with what I have atm. I might need to get a loan soon might get a house that needs some serious rebuilding so I'll better save up my money.
> 
> I'll just clean the beast and finish my sleeving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very unhealthy to look at all those wow builds! Not good


Yeah i know right







and i'm even jobless, really struggling to find jobs i mean it's even impossible to get an education today almost because of the need for an apprenticeship at least when it's engineering subjects. Have like 3 unfinished educations because i can't get it.

And i don't want to do go to "schools" again like college and higher law schools/medical schools, waay to hard and not in my interests. But at least they don't all require apprenticeship







Oh well enough of my rambling, can't wait to see what new stuff comes through this year and beyond


----------



## StealthTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Minor update to my rig,changed from a gigabyte z77 d3h to an asus sabertooth z77,which will eventually house my 780 SLI....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks gorgeous man! Question though, how'd you get your H100i wiring so nice from the waterblock yet have it reach the connectors?


----------



## krsboss

...uploaded these pics to my profile, but may as well add them here as well!!!

Have a 200mm rad in the front and 240mm rad in the roof...at some point will upgrade my Classies to 780s or titans and get them in the loop (though will probably go for dual loops if I did)!

anyway...enjoy


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthTH*
> 
> Looks gorgeous man! Question though, how'd you get your H100i wiring so nice from the waterblock yet have it reach the connectors?


All the wires reached perfectly,the only one that's missing is the one from the h100i to the fans,didnt bother using that just attached the fans to my fan controller....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krsboss*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...uploaded these pics to my profile, but may as well add them here as well!!!
> 
> Have a 200mm rad in the front and 240mm rad in the roof...at some point will upgrade my Classies to 780s or titans and get them in the loop (though will probably go for dual loops if I did)!
> 
> anyway...enjoy


Very nice rig man,looks really awesome...Makes me want to watercool my rig....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krsboss*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...uploaded these pics to my profile, but may as well add them here as well!!!
> 
> Have a 200mm rad in the front and 240mm rad in the roof...at some point will upgrade my Classies to 780s or titans and get them in the loop (though will probably go for dual loops if I did)!
> 
> anyway...enjoy


Sweet geebus that looks good, quite similar to mine actually, though i don't have watercooling yet gagh. SO expensive







i even have the same fan controller as you i just don't use it i dunno why i guess i should, really hate the noise from the front 200mm fan at 6A.

Also what did you do to install the phobya 200mm rad did you have to do any drilling/cutting? Would really like to do that myself in the future, or possibly with a 400mm with a 250mm FrozenQ Liquid Fusion.


----------



## krsboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Also what did you do to install the phobya 200mm rad did you have to any drilling/cutting? Would really like to do that myself in the future, or possibly with a 400mm with a 250mm FrozenQ Liquid Fusion.


Installing rad in the front was pretty easy, just need to drill holes to mount it, though I used some of the small rubber fan gromits that came with the case to space it away from the frame a little...just getting it all to line up is a little more difficult with self-made holes! A 400mm would be pretty crazy as you'd have to take out all the 5.25" bay devices as well!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Very nice rig man,looks really awesome...Makes me want to watercool my rig....


Cheers







...hardest thing about watercooling is getting your feet wet, so to speak!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krsboss*
> 
> Installing rad in the front was pretty easy, just need to drill holes to mount it, though I used some of the small rubber fan gromits that came with the case to space it away from the frame a little...just getting it all to line up is a little more difficult with self-made holes! A 400mm would be pretty crazy as you'd have to take out all the 5.25" bay devices as well!


Yeah a little annoying you do have to drill not that it's a big deal. Just really wondering why the plate that comes with it isn't fitting with a 200mm standard fan, is it 180mm or or something like that? And yeah 400mm is pretty crazy, you can look on page 1066 on this thread too see a pretty sweet one with 400mm


----------



## krsboss

lol! 400mm rad and he doesn't have the graphics cards in the loop...pretty crazy build though, acrylic tubing looks so good!


----------



## StealthTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> All the wires reached perfectly,the only one that's missing is the one from the h100i to the fans,didnt bother using that just attached the fans to my fan controller....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice rig man,looks really awesome...Makes me want to watercool my rig....


Thanks, just must be placement of USB header on my board that really cooked my noodle. I couldn't bring it behind my case because it was too short. Thanks though, +rep!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthTH*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the club! I've actually had mine for about a year and a half now and still love it! So easy to work on! Please excuse the dust, I'm OCD about it, but in a 100+ year old house it seems like I just cannot win!!!!!!


Nice looking build,how is that 780 working out for you and what were you running before you got it....? You could get one of these in whatever clolor you choose to extend you usb cable....http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_1251_1335&products_id=19459&zenid=8a13a99aafc73ed8d8c9d2cf1d76ebfc....


----------



## StealthTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Nice looking build,how is that 780 working out for you and what were you running before you got it....? You could get one of these in whatever clolor you choose to extend you usb cable....http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_1251_1335&products_id=19459&zenid=8a13a99aafc73ed8d8c9d2cf1d76ebfc....


Came from a 560ti, big upgrade for me. Really love this 780! Thanks a lot for the link!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Yeah, theres really no difference for me if the fans are running from fan controller or mobo, but in my opinion 140€ was an insane amount of money to spend on the case. I only use half the space and only got it for the looks anywy (still worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so I wanna have anything like it should. Also how exactly do i remove the top panel/front panel? Just remove the side panels and pop it out?
> Cant believe how good corsairs support is. Like 3 days after my ticket I already have the new fan controller here, no questions asked. It even came from another country lol. Mad props to corsair!


To remove the panels on the 600T just remove the side panels then you'll notice, for the front and rear panels, that there are three clips on each side that you just pull slightly towards you and the panel will come right off. For the top panel it's a little tricky as the tabs can be a bit stubborn. There are four clips for the top piece on each side. The ones on each end you'll have to push you and the two in the middle you'll have to pull to get the panel off. Be careful though when putting the panels back that the clips clear the holes otherwise you'll do what I did and crush a tab which can make it snap off. The tabs are fairly sturdy but the any pressure acting on them can snap them off. I managed to not snap mine off but one of them on my rear panel is barely holding on.

But now we'll have to find out how well this case can cool so it's time now to hand things off to our team computer builder. Some say.....


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Thanks all for the input! I might be rebuilding my rig(again) but this time with the custom loop (my wallet is screaming out in agony)


Mine is too... the board I want isn't even out yet.


----------



## okar19

This is how my PC looks like now.


I bought avexir core series 2x4gb white led and ssd plextor 256gb. I had all fans white but I guess with red on cpu cooler it's better








I also used SLI bridge to keep my GPU straight








Now what I want to buy is this
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32464
And this
http://www.mnpctech.com/Corsair_600T_Clear_Side_Panels.html
Did anyone ever order something from this web?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> I bought avexir core series 2x4gb white led and ssd plextor 256gb. I had all fans white but I guess with red on cpu cooler it's better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used SLI bridge to keep my GPU straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what I want to buy is this
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32464
> And this
> http://www.mnpctech.com/Corsair_600T_Clear_Side_Panels.html
> Did anyone ever order something from this web?


There are quite a few people sporting the MNPCTech clear side panel. It looks awesome but pricey. The problem with my rig is I crammed so much stuff into it it tends to look cluttered with the whole interior exposed more so in photos. When I place the stock panel on, the window omits all the clutter and the hardware looks epic. With your setup it will look epic.

Now I've got my eye on a K70 but I had to drop $1200 bucks on my car today so my wallets not too happy. I'll just have to sit tight. Your build looks great by the way. I think the red rings on the Corsair fans looks great as it matches the red dim slots on your mobo and adds some nice highlights to your build. I like the look of water cooling but I still like the look of a nice heat sink.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Mine is too... the board I want isn't even out yet.


Let me guess...Maximus VI Formula?


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Let me guess...Maximus VI Formula?


Yep, that's the board... Gonna do some fun things with water cooling once I get all the parts... Look at Demon's Heart for the plans.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Yep, that's the board... Gonna do some fun things with water cooling once I get all the parts... Look at Demon's Heart for the plans.


The Maximus VI Formula is a really nice looking board. From looking at your Demon's Heat build in you sig I hope you plan on using more than a 240 slim rad if you plan on cooling the board and your CPU unless you don't mind loud fans. I take it you're just going to air cool those 780's?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

That board does look nice, saw it on video's from computex. It's probably gonna be very pricey


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> The Maximus VI Formula is a really nice looking board. From looking at your Demon's Heat build in you sig I hope you plan on using more than a 240 slim rad if you plan on cooling the board and your CPU unless you don't mind loud fans. I take it you're just going to air cool those 780's?


I for one hate load fans more than anything, i just can't find the money for a custom loop. 500-600€ is 1/3 of the price of my whole rig just for less noise and a bit better temps. I guess if i would watercool i would go all out getting the biggest and the best, 900D or TJ11 and two 480mm rads with at least a 400mm reservoir. Oh well probably wont ever happen, but i'd like to think about it







also i hate to cut in my case to fit things in it, where as the 800D/900D you don't have to same goes for the TJ11 because they are so massive.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> That board does look nice, saw it on video's from computex. It's probably gonna be very pricey


We need to stop talking about motherboards b4 "sparkles" start adding stuff to her online basket..oopppss i think she already say it....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> We need to stop talking about motherboards b4 "sparkles" start adding stuff to her online basket..oopppss i think she already say it....


Albeit the VI Formula isn't going to be quite as expensive as the Extreme







I might go for it can't beat the clean looks of the Sabertooth Thermal Armor mixed with the awesome color scheme of the ROG series.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yes indeed shut up


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yes indeed shut up


Woop woop woop


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yes indeed shut up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Woop woop woop


LOL, I got the urge to save up for a full WC loop by just looking at others build logs... There's something about OCN that makes people want to torture their wallets... With the help of a handful of the members.









EDIT: And w00t 1600th post. A couple years "offline" but...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> LOL, I got the urge to save up for a full WC loop by just looking at others build logs... There's something about OCN that makes people want to torture their wallets... With the help of a handful of the members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And w00t 1600th post. A couple years "offline" but...


Oh indeed if it wasn't for OCN well and LinusTechTips/TinyTomLogan i wouldn't have bought this case, my GTX 780 and my Korean QNIX 27" 1440p monitor. Not that i complain but damn, plus Steam Summer Sale now gawd


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh indeed if it wasn't for OCN well and LinusTechTips/TinyTomLogan i wouldn't have bought this case, my GTX 780 and my Korean QNIX 27" 1440p monitor. Not that i complain but damn, plus
> 
> 
> Steam Summer Sale now gawd


Damm.. you say Steam Summer Sale.. I had better put my PC back together.


----------



## confed

Picked up the H220 last week. Not a fun time when trying to install in this case but that is due to my motherboard and its RAM slots. Either way, I got it in and I am liking the performance, looks and much lower noise level. Eventually, I will add my GPU into the loop with this AIO cooler. Really solid product, love it.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Damm.. you say Steam Summer Sale.. I had better put my PC back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dat snip


Quick!









Steal someone else's computer and get buying!







If you haven't checked it out yet, there are some seriously good deals.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Picked up the H220 last week. Not a fun time when trying to install in this case but that is due to my motherboard and its RAM slots. Either way, I got it in and I am liking the performance, looks and much lower noise level. Eventually, I will add my GPU into the loop with this AIO cooler. Really solid product, love it.


The 600T can be a pain to get a rad on the top, specially if you do Push/Pull... I had to offset my rad/push fans about an inch towards the side panel, or the NB cooler barbs and EPS12V would prevent me from mounting the fans.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> The Maximus VI Formula is a really nice looking board. From looking at your Demon's Heat build in you sig I hope you plan on using more than a 240 slim rad if you plan on cooling the board and your CPU unless you don't mind loud fans. I take it you're just going to air cool those 780's?


Yeah the 780s will use their own coolers and so far from what I have been led to believe the 240 should be more than enough for both the CPU and the board, though I could always adjust the build to include one of those Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiators up front with a pair of Spectre Pros on push/pull mounted to it.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Damm.. you say Steam Summer Sale.. I had better put my PC back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well crikey mate, that is some serious watercooling you got yourself there, is it really possible to fit two 400mm rads in that, doesn't they scrape against each other? Anyways very awesome, how much did you have to put down for that? Reckon a lot especially in Australia well at least i would presume since everything is just so darn expensive over there it's sad really, at least when it comes to games.

1€ ≠ 1$ i don't get why UK gets it at the same balance as the US they don't have any price gouging yet EU and AU gets ripped off on Steam, so sad they don't keep their old scheme with dollars as currency in every country, especially since it's digital content shouldn't be more expensive in other countries.

But yeah anyways really great deals nontheless, watch The Salebox by TotalBiscuit on YouTube if you wanna know some more about the games and some good advice on what to get.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Quick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steal someone else's computer and get buying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't checked it out yet, there are some seriously good deals.
> The 600T can be a pain to get a rad on the top, specially if you do Push/Pull... I had to offset my rad/push fans about an inch towards the side panel, or the NB cooler barbs and EPS12V would prevent me from mounting the fans.


Really good deals yes if it actually works, have tried bying games the past day with no luck at all get that same pesky error "_There seems to have been an error initializing or updating your transaction. Please wait a minute and try again or contact support for assistance._" Why wont you take my money







they really need to fix how they do things happens every year, oh well i'll play the waiting game.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well crikey mate, that is some serious watercooling you got yourself there, is it really possible to fit two 400mm rads in that, doesn't they scrape against each other? Anyways very awesome, how much did you have to put down for that? Reckon a lot especially in Australia well at least i would presume since everything is just so darn expensive over there it's sad really, at least when it comes to games.
> 
> 1€ ≠ 1$ i don't get why UK gets it at the same balance as the US they don't have any price gouging yet EU and AU gets ripped off on Steam, so sad they don't keep their old scheme with dollars as currency in every country, especially since it's digital content shouldn't be more expensive in other countries.
> 
> But yeah anyways really great deals nontheless, watch The Salebox by TotalBiscuit on YouTube if you wanna know some more about the games and some good advice on what to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good deals yes if it actually works, have tried bying games the past day with no luck at all get that same pesky error "_There seems to have been an error initializing or updating your transaction. Please wait a minute and try again or contact support for assistance._" Why wont you take my money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they really need to fix how they do things happens every year, oh well i'll play the waiting game.


Yeah, I really hate the 1€=1$ system. Made games alot more expensive... Regarding steam, best time to grab some deals is early in the morning. I managed to access steam normally without any problems today morning, while still most of the US is still asleep









Though, steam should be prepared for this lol


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys, my dad has been working in the house lately and it seems my case packed a serious amount of dust. Do I'm planning on removing everything and giving it a good clean.
> Now I have a questin about the thermal paste for the h100i.
> 
> This would be the first time that I would need to apply the paste myself. What is the best one and how much do I put on it?


Most of the thermal pastes out there are fine. However, I would recommend Shin Etsu, AS5 (requires a few days before you get the best temps),or MX4.

Here's a great article that includes the best ways to apply:

http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Yeah the 780s will use their own coolers and so far from what I have been led to believe the 240 should be more than enough for both the CPU and the board, though I could always adjust the build to include one of those Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiators up front with a pair of Spectre Pros on push/pull mounted to it.


It should do okay but you'll probably have to run performance fans or something if you intend to go for crazy overclocks.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well crikey mate, that is some serious watercooling you got yourself there, is it really possible to fit two 400mm rads in that, doesn't they scrape against each other? Anyways very awesome, how much did you have to put down for that? Reckon a lot especially in Australia well at least i would presume since everything is just so darn expensive over there it's sad really, at least when it comes to games.


Yeah, it cost a bit.. but something had to be done as during summer I could not use my system due to overheating.. especially from the GPU which was constantly running at 89'C. Now the system only hits 43'C-46'C when bench marking.

This is not a current picture, but as you can see there is enough room for two 400 radiators but the top one will require MAJOR modding of the case and there is plenty of room between the watercooling so they cant rub. As you can see.



Currently waiting for my last tray to dry so I can put the final top cover back on my computer and then bend a front grill. But as you can see it all goes back together with careful planing.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> It should do okay but you'll probably have to run performance fans or something if you intend to go for crazy overclocks.


I only play to clock to at max 4.5 GhZ on the core. Right now I am using a 3570K and I've only pushed that to 4.3GhZ. I am looking to mainly build a quiet system with good performance that happens to look sick . The fans that will be attached to the 240mm rad are the two NF-F12s, from what I have been led to believe they are among the best on the market for that purpose.


----------



## eclipsextreme

My 600t arrived yesterday! This case is bigger than I was expecting which is exciting. So far I am really impressed with the setup and quality as I have just installed my Z77 OC Formula mother board.









http://s727.photobucket.com/user/eclipse85k10/media/pc/2013-07-12162930_zps70a07938.jpg.html
http://s727.photobucket.com/user/eclipse85k10/media/pc/2013-07-12163623_zpsbd8cb65e.jpg.html
http://s727.photobucket.com/user/eclipse85k10/media/pc/2013-07-12180707_zps999c70a8.jpg.html
http://s727.photobucket.com/user/eclipse85k10/media/pc/2013-07-12182058_zps81a1f55c.jpg.html


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> I only play to clock to at max 4.5 GhZ on the core. Right now I am using a 3570K and I've only pushed that to 4.3GhZ. I am looking to mainly build a quiet system with good performance that happens to look sick . The fans that will be attached to the 240mm rad are the two NF-F12s, from what I have been led to believe they are among the best on the market for that purpose.


The NF-F12's are very nice fans. Despite people hating the look I actually really like the look of Noctua fans and they're really quiet. I went with Noiseblockers just because their aesthetics fit my build theme and they are quiet even at 12 volts. Asus always seems to hold back the Formula. My Maximus V Formula took forever to be released. Let's hope it doesn't have the bios problems the Extreme seems to have according to TTL. I look forward to seeing your build once you get all your parts together.


----------



## Mergatroid

Sigh, I decided to spend a little money on my car instead of my computer. I ordered a refurbished Pyle touchscreen double din DVD player/GPS/Stereo. It arrived yesterday and the eject function doesn't work properly. I guess whoever refurbished it sucked. They even sucked at taking the screws out as they all have ware marks from using the wrong size screwdriver. I'm pretty disappointed. Lucky I bought it from Amazon, so right now I'm asking them to take it back and I'll put the price toward a new unit instead of a refurb.

I guess I gave them too much credit. I refurb printers (expensive ones), TVs and monitors at work (not to mention computers) and I always do them so that, if I bought one I would be happy with it. I just expected this company to do as good a job as we do.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Sigh, I decided to spend a little money on my car instead of my computer. I ordered a refurbished Pyle touchscreen double din DVD player/GPS/Stereo. It arrived yesterday and the eject function doesn't work properly. I guess whoever refurbished it sucked. They even sucked at taking the screws out as they all have ware marks from using the wrong size screwdriver. I'm pretty disappointed. Lucky I bought it from Amazon, so right now I'm asking them to take it back and I'll put the price toward a new unit instead of a refurb.
> 
> I guess I gave them too much credit. I refurb printers (expensive ones), TVs and monitors at work (not to mention computers) and I always do them so that, if I bought one I would be happy with it. I just expected this company to do as good a job as we do.


Crappy deal, sucks when others in your field don't keep the same level of work quality.

I've been browsing this thread looking at peoples 600t builds. Haven't found any color mods yet. I have a ASRock Formula OC board which has Yellow accent colors and I have been thinking about painting some yellow accents on my new 600T before it is assemblied and just haven't decided on where to add color to it.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

You could do yellow/black sleeving. If you use corsair fans maybe paint the rings yellow, if not the fanblades. The plastic things on the 5,25' bays could painted. Same for the pci brackets









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> You could do yellow/black sleeving. If you use corsair fans maybe paint the rings yellow, if not the fanblades. The plastic things on the 5,25' bays could painted. Same for the pci brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


^^^^^ This....Everything sparles said,and just to add there are yellow fans you could use,the Asaka Vipers if you can source them....


----------



## ccregler

Hey guys so I wanted to updated my machine, since the last time I had on here I've added another 7850 and upgrade the cooling check it out:







sorry the pics are kind of grainy, I took them using my phone


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> I've been browsing this thread looking at peoples 600t builds. Haven't found any color mods yet. I have a ASRock Formula OC board which has Yellow accent colors and I have been thinking about painting some yellow accents on my new 600T before it is assemblied and just haven't decided on where to add color to it.


One thing you will have to take into consideration is the ware from use. For example the side door latches would wear the paint down and you would then see the undercoat / original plastic color. I would suggest testing this before you spray you case, you would hate to spray it and then it starts to flake and chip. Also, the additional layer of primer and paint would exacerbate the wearing of the paint.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

If only I would dare! That shopping cart is growing











Actually there is still the dominator platinum ram that I haven't included








Dear lord


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> If only I would dare! That shopping cart is growing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there is still the dominator platinum ram that I haven't included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear lord


*presses Checkout Button*
Woops!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> *presses Checkout Button*
> Woops!


I don't think anything is final until you actually put in your payment details, well that would be my guess at least. But dayooom 1300€ that's over half of the cost of my rig atm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> If only I would dare! That shopping cart is growing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there is still the dominator platinum ram that I haven't included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear lord


Well.... i'm lost for words that's a big one, i guess you can't wait till the new 5th gen i presume


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I don't think anything is final until you actually put in your payment details, well that would be my guess at least. But dayooom 1300€ that's over half of the cost of my rig atm


It's alot, I want it badly but I'm not gonna do it. I think I'm gonna play on the lottery








Or if someone wants to donate the kind amount of 1.300,00 Euros in my bankaccount


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> It's alot, I want it badly but I'm not gonna do it. I think I'm gonna play on the lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if someone wants to donate the kind amount of 1.300,00 Euros in my bankaccount


Haha yeah, dude just wait for 6th gen Skylake and DDR4 ram with over 4000mhz (that's standards btw think about what that can be overclocked to) Also check this tick tock model from intel Intel Tick Tock yeah if you haven't already, though Haswell is a "tock" cpu meaning more performance, i'd still want the Skylake or Skymont which will be a tock with 14nm that's some serious power









Edit: oh wait the Skylake is a "tock" i forgot the Broadwell also called Haswell-E which is coming soon, is a "tick" so Skylake will have everything plus 14nm


----------



## Dragoon

Do eet!







You know you want it. lol

Damn! €700 for a GTX780, not even the top end model... I miss the time where the most expensive GPUs didn't go anywhere beyond €650... I swear nVidia and ATI/AMD are getting greedier by the year


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Do eet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want it. lol
> 
> Damn! €700 for a GTX780, not even the top end model... I miss the time where the most expensive GPUs didn't go anywhere beyond €650... I swear nVidia and ATI/AMD are getting greedier by the year


Well the GTX 580 and older GTX 280 was the same pretty much at a 650$ launch price. So really it hasn't changed much for nVidia tbh


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well the GTX 580 and older GTX 280 was the same pretty much at a 650$ launch price. So really it hasn't changed much for nVidia tbh


Yeah, IIRC GTX295 was also about that at launch, the GTX285 dropped price accordingly.

But what I mean is, GTX 680 was roughly 500ish at launch, which was pretty acceptable for a top end GPU at the time. What made things out of control was the 690 by shaving the €/$1000 mark, which kept the 680's price untouched...

Now the GTX 780 being a whooping 30~40% over last gen, and Titan going over $/€1000...

7950GX2, 8800Ultra, 9800GX2, etc also had the title of the fastest GPU(s) on the planet (I had both GX2s)... and they were not even near the current gen price tag.

Meh, I'm really happy with my 670s, they beat a 780 for about the same price, and also beat a Titan for much less









PS: Not that I'd mind a donation of a Titan or two...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Yeah, IIRC GTX295 was also about that at launch, the GTX285 dropped price accordingly.
> 
> But what I mean is, GTX 680 was roughly 500ish at launch, which was pretty acceptable for a top end GPU at the time. What made things out of control was the 690 by shaving the €/$1000 mark, which kept the 680's price untouched...
> 
> Now the GTX 780 being a whooping 30~40% over last gen, and Titan going over $/€1000...
> 
> 7950GX2, 8800Ultra, 9800GX2, etc also had the title of the fastest GPU(s) on the planet (I had both GX2s)... and they were not even near the current gen price tag.
> 
> Meh, I'm really happy with my 670s, they beat a 780 for about the same price, and also beat a Titan for much less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Not that I'd mind a donation of a Titan or two...


Heheh yeah true compared to the last generation the 780 sure has a steep price, but i don't really mind paying for it, Oc'ed it's about 10% better than a Titan. And you can get two for only ~100€ more than a single Titan. I was actually also a bit torn between buying two 670's for about the same price which is 15% better or so than a stock 780. But i don't mind i guess, also to the possibility to put another 780 in there is probably my biggest reason (also i like having more ram)

But i can't wait to see what AMD puts out late this year with the volcanic islands chipset, looks really promising though i probably won't change out for them it's always nice to see what the competitor has.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Heheh yeah true compared to the last generation the 780 sure has a steep price, but i don't really mind paying for it, Oc'ed it's about 10% better than a Titan. And you can get two for only ~100€ more than a single Titan. I was actually also a bit torn between buying two 670's for about the same price which is 15% better or so than a stock 780. But i don't mind i guess, also to the possibility to put another 780 in there is probably my biggest reason (also i like having more ram)
> 
> But i can't wait to see what AMD puts out late this year with the volcanic islands chipset, looks really promising though i probably won't change out for them it's always nice to see what the competitor has.


Yeah, I'm kind of curious what AMD has up their sleeves with their 9000 series GPUs. But AMD better step up their game...

I actually never had ATI GPUs on my desktop, only my previous laptop had one, and I could even choose between an HD2600m (512MB DDR2) or an 8600m GS (512MB DDR2), of course I went for the best performing xD

I'm going to skip a gen, maybe two... depends on how well these 670s keep up.

Right now I have about €650 to save up for a "F... yea!" watercooling gear to slap onto my 600T, but I'm divided between a 240 + 200 rad to have them in the case, or a nice 480 rad to have it outside of the case (which I actually like to see lol) with quick disconnect fittings.


----------



## benzbuccaneer

*600T Thailand*


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Yeah, I'm kind of curious what AMD has up their sleeves with their 9000 series GPUs. But AMD better step up their game...
> 
> I actually never had ATI GPUs on my desktop, only my previous laptop had one, and I could even choose between an HD2600m (512MB DDR2) or an 8600m GS (512MB DDR2), of course I went for the best performing xD
> 
> I'm going to skip a gen, maybe two... depends on how well these 670s keep up.
> 
> Right now I have about €650 to save up for a "F... yea!" watercooling gear to slap onto my 600T, but I'm divided between a 240 + 200 rad to have them in the case, or a nice 480 rad to have it outside of the case (which I actually like to see lol) with quick disconnect fittings.


Yeah i've only had AMD once which actually was my previous rig with a HD6970, the only reason i went for that instead of a 580 was the price really. Also it was the same price as a 570 which is about ~10% worse than the 6970. But the price to performance is ridiculous so much money for not very much power, but it still lasted me quite some time.

Yeah whenever i have found some money for watercooling i will surely also try and get it done, just a bit noobish to all of that, guess i have to watch some tutorials, i at least know which reservoir and waterblock i will be getting, just very unsure about the pump and the smaller bits so many choices also which kinds to even get especially when it comes to fittings.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> If only I would dare! That shopping cart is growing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there is still the dominator platinum ram that I haven't included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear lord


Just do it already....lol...Im also considering an i7 4770k and a sabertooth board,or i may go 2011 cause it around the same price,its taking all of my inner strength not to go thru with it...







.Think i will just get another 780 instead....I love those sabertooth boards tho,might even end up selling my 780 and going sli 770 4gb and 2011....PS reference cooler is sexier....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just do it already....lol...Im also considering an i7 4770k and a sabertooth board,or i may go 2011 cause it around the same price,its taking all of my inner strength not to go thru with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Think i will just get another 780 instead....I love those sabertooth boards tho,might even end up selling my 780 and going sli 770 4gb and 2011....PS reference cooler is sexier....


Man why not wait for 6th gen? Or at least for the Maximus VI Formula which also have the thermal armor from Sabertooth and the awesome color scheme of the ROG series (well unless you don't like red or it doesn't fit your build ofc) I'm definitely waiting for Skylake/Skymont and DDR4 memory and 8 core motherboards like the X99 and further. Think Broadwell also called Haswell-E will have 8 cores as well.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

The reference cooler doesn't fit my build, the green logo and stuff, having the acrylic sidepanel ruins that









Indeed I have a blue/white/black theme.

I don't need that stuff, it's just fun and for aesthetics that's why I can't press that checkout button, it's just too much money! Too bad that I can't get that money out of selling my current mobo/cpu/gpu







that would be sweet.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Man why not wait for 6th gen? Or at least for the Maximus VI Formula which also have the thermal armor from Sabertooth and the awesome color scheme of the ROG series (well unless you don't like red or it doesn't fit your build ofc) I'm definitely waiting for Skylake/Skymont and DDR4 memory and 8 core motherboards like the X99 and further. Think Broadwell also called Haswell-E will have 8 cores as well.


No way im updating my mobo/cpu....I have been thinking about it,but thats all it is a thought....Will be waiting for next Gen mobo/cpu socket....My only updates will be another 780 and maybe windows 8 if im up to it....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> The reference cooler doesn't fit my build, the green logo and stuff, having the acrylic sidepanel ruins that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed I have a blue/white/black theme.
> 
> I don't need that stuff, it's just fun and for aesthetics that's why I can't press that checkout button, it's just too much money! Too bad that I can't get that money out of selling my current mobo/cpu/gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be sweet.


Yeah way too much money for a 10% gain,the refernce cooler is still sexy....







. I just wish it had a RGB controller so you could change the light on the card....Well just clear the mobo and cpu and keep the 780 hehehehehe...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> No way im updating my mobo/cpu....I have been thinking about it,but thats all it is a thought....Will be waiting for next Gen mobo/cpu socket....My only updates will be another 780 and maybe windows 8 if im up to it....


Good choice i'm not even upgrading and i have 2nd gen Sandy and Z68 and i see almost no point in putting that much money for so little, 6th gen is definitely my bet. Also don't really go for Win8 not much of a benefit for a desktop rig, it was mostly made for laptops, tablets and phones with touch, also the Metro UI looks kind of horrible, there is a reason they sold such a small amount compared to win7. Well it might also be because i actually hate Microsoft in it's current state, the sheet they did with the Xbox One is another blow to their industry, they are going downhill really sad actually.

Oh well hopefully they improve sooner or later, anyways i've always wanted to use Linux/Ubuntu the only reason i'm not is because it's not supported by many. Of course there are programs like Wine but it's just another hassle for me. But i support open source more than anything else.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Good choice i'm not even upgrading and i have 2nd gen Sandy and Z68 and i see almost no point in putting that much money for so little, 6th gen is definitely my bet. Also don't really go for Win8 not much of a benefit for a desktop rig, it was mostly made for laptops, tablets and phones with touch, also the Metro UI looks kind of horrible, there is a reason they sold such a small amount compared to win7. Well it might also be because i actually hate Microsoft in it's current state, the sheet they did with the Xbox One is another blow to their industry, they are going downhill really sad actually.
> 
> Oh well hopefully they improve sooner or later, anyways i've always wanted to use Linux/Ubuntu the only reason i'm not is because it's not supported by many. Of course there are programs like Wine but it's just another hassle for me. But i support open source more than anything else.


After my 780 upgrade i will need a new hobby,this computer hobby is getting way to expensive,and my wife never fails to remind me of that....







....Well maybe just some backplates for the 780's when they do become available in australia and then thats it,or atleast thats what i have told the misses....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> After my 780 upgrade i will need a new hobby,this computer hobby is getting way to expensive,and my wife never fails to remind me of that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Well maybe just some backplates for the 780's when they do become available in australia and then thats it,or atleast thats what i have told the misses....


Yeah haha it's an expensive hobby indeed, but really nothing compared to a car hobby really, you can spend sooo much more on cars quickly than you can on computers unless you like buy folding rigs or some shiet. But yeah still lotsa money that could be spend elsewhere more useful places but still everyone needs a hobby of some sort and i sure like this one (though i would definitely love to have the money to be a car enthusiast but i can always admire it)


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yep but combine that with photography


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yep but combine that with photography


Hah funny you should mention it, also a hobby of mine though it's been going a little slow with it lately i definitely LOVE photography, 500px really inspired me a lot. I'm really thinking of getting a Canon 5D Mark II or just a 7D (or even Nikon D7000 pretty much the same) currently have a 600D


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Hah funny you should mention it, also a hobby of mine though it's been going a little slow with it lately i definitely LOVE photography, 500px really inspired me a lot. I'm really thinking of getting a Canon 5D Mark II or just a 7D (or even Nikon D7000 pretty much the same) currently have a 600D










Yup, I haven't been out much either. Did take 700 pics on my holiday though. I have a 7D, love it. I wouldn't mind a 5D Mark III but then I would need to sell my 17-55mm and I love that lens









Back to the computer chat: I find my cpu temps a bit high having no overclock. I'll post them tonight.
It's hot outside but still find it a bit strange. That's also the reason that I wanted to change the thermal paste on it (which I still haven't bought yet







)


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I haven't been out much either. Did take 700 pics on my holiday though. I have a 7D, love it. I wouldn't mind a 5D Mark III but then I would need to sell my 17-55mm and I love that lens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the computer chat: I find my cpu temps a bit high having no overclock. I'll post them tonight.
> It's hot outside but still find it a bit strange. That's also the reason that I wanted to change the thermal paste on it (which I still haven't bought yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah indeed expensive stuff, i've always wanted a 24-70mm f/2.8L lens (the best all round lens you can buy for money) but yeah suuper expensive.

Yeah that seems very strange, how long have you had the problem and what temperatures are we talking about here because some Ivy processors have had major TIM issues, don't know the exact circumstances. But i've seen many who had to delid the processor and reaply the TIM because the stock was of very poor quality. Hopefully you don't have to delid yours but it sure sound like a TIM problem since no overclock and i can't see why the thermal paste on the H100i would be that bad.

Edit: when i say TIM i mean the stuff inside not the outside.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Well,

When my pc is running, doing nothing the hottest core is around 40°/44°C it used to be 22°/28°C. It started a month or 2 ago. And it's not that much hotter.
Case temp is between 28°/32°C with fans on medium.

I set my h100i to quiet, I believe, but I'll post some more when I'm home.

Yup the 24-70 the new version is way to expensive. But I believe you can only get the most out of that lens when you have a full frame sensor.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Well,
> 
> When my pc is running, doing nothing the hottest core is around 40°/44°C it used to be 22°/28°C. It started a month or 2 ago. And it's not that much hotter.
> Case temp is between 28°/32°C with fans on medium.
> 
> I set my h100i to quiet, I believe, but I'll post some more when I'm home.
> 
> Yup the 24-70 the new version is way to expensive. But I believe you can only get the most out of that lens when you have a full frame sensor.


Either a) you are lucky it's just bad thermal paste on the H100i or b) it's the thermal paste inside the CPU that is horrible (well it is horrible either way actually a fact since it's very poor material they used for the Ivy's compared to the Sandy and Haswell) if reapplying thermal paste on the outside doesn't resolve it you have to delid it to get the best temps 100% (and yes there is risk in doing it but you can potentially lower the temps even further than you had before the problem)

Yeah indeed only good for full frame but luckily the 5D is









Edit: here is a link to a thread about deliding if you are unsure about what it is and what it takes http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Either a) you are lucky it's just bad thermal paste on the H100i or b) it's the thermal paste inside the CPU that is horrible (well it is horrible either way actually a fact since it's very poor material they used for the Ivy's compared to the Sandy and Haswell) if reapplying thermal paste on the outside doesn't resolve it you have to delid it to get the best temps 100% (and yes there is risk in doing it but you can potentially lower the temps even further than you had before the problem)
> 
> Yeah indeed only for full frame but luckily the 5D is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: here is a link to a thread about deliding if you are unsure about what it is and what it takes http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club


And if I have to delid my cpu and I break it I can just buy the z87 mobo and i7
















Naah, I'm gonna look around a bit more to see where I can order some thermal paste without the absurd 9,50€ shipping cost!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> And if I have to delid my cpu and I break it I can just buy the z87 mobo and i7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naah, I'm gonna look around a bit more to see where I can order some thermal paste without the absurd 9,50€ shipping cost!


Yeah deliding is a risky thing but well worth it if you can do it.

Also have you checked these sites http://nl.bruneautech.com/ http://www.beslist.nl/ the last one is more like a search engine like pricerunner. Well i dunno maybe they have ridiculous shipping but worth looking at since it's from your region.

Edit: also i would go with Arctic Silver Mx-4 or IC Diamond but i don't know where you can get the last one.

Edit:Edit: Ebay is your friend http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Tubes-IC-Diamond-7-Carat-CPU-Thermal-Compound-Heatsink-Paste-/310706056673?pt=UK_Computing_Thermal_Compounds_Supplies&hash=item4857862de1 14,50EU total shipping only costs 2,50EU and it's two tubes


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thanks!









So I took a screen from the Core Temp application, if I remember correctly this used to be around 10°C cooler.



And half an hour later, just using youtube and browsing web


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I took a screen from the Core Temp application, if I remember correctly this used to be around 10°C cooler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And half an hour later, just using youtube and browsing web
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn yeah i can see why you would be concerned, they are quite high idle temps with a H100i, they should be around the high 20's low 30's with that heatsink. I have a CM Hyper 212 Evo and i get about those temps at idle, though that is a 2500K it should still be quite a bit lower. But to really get an indication of the problem you should run Prime95 for a while to see the temps under load since that is much more important than idle temps. Also 10-12° between the coolest and hottest core is a good indicator of not to good applied thermal paste though of course it doesn't have to be the issue. Under load mine get's between 6-7° between coldest and hottest, and a 74° maximum total.

The temps themselves aren't THAT bad at all just a bit on the hot side definitely nothing worrying, but hopefully reapplying the thermal paste will help you out, crossing my fingers









Edit: Also the IC Diamond 7 i referred to earlier has a little bit thicker consistency than most other compounds so it's a little harder to remove and spread. So if you don't want that you could go for Arctic Silver 5 or MX-4 there are of course lot's of choices but those are as good as any (all on Ebay too)


----------



## manny1222

You think it has something to do with it being summer? (I guess I should first ask if it's summer where you are). My idle temps are also higher atm compared to a few months ago. Maybe you need to reapply the TIM.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nah it's always warm in my room. I'm go na reapply Tim but I first need to buy some.

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nah it's always warm in my room. I'm go na reapply Tim but I first need to buy some.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


Yeap, I would re-apply the TIM and order in some new TIM.. I know its a pain. I would also recommend making a log of before and after temps and of course the date, time and ambient temp this way you have something rock solid to full back on. Don't forget when you have applied the TIM and pressed the heat sink and cpu together to then pull it apart and check that the TIM is over all the required area of your CPU and there is a TIM imprint on your heat sink that matches. I some times apply the TIM over the cpu with my finger and then sandwitch and then check. If I dont have TIM on the heat sink I apply some in that area and sandwitch and check again. Once happy I then clean the heat sink surface and then tighten the heat sink down.

Oh, off topic but I also love my 5D MII, but I would say I use my 70-200 f2.8 MKII lens more than my 24-70 f2.8 as you can hang back further from people and get natural expressions as the 24-70 is right in your face.. I do indeed love my 70-200 its my primary lens, but for some reason I am so lazy when it comes to taking photos of my computer I just use my iPhone







I guess I just don't find it worthy of taking good pictures of it yet.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Yeap, I would re-apply the TIM and order in some new TIM.. I know its a pain. I would also recommend making a log of before and after temps and of course the date, time and ambient temp this way you have something rock solid to full back on. Don't forget when you have applied the TIM and pressed the heat sink and cpu together to then pull it apart and check that the TIM is over all the required area of your CPU and there is a TIM imprint on your heat sink that matches. I some times apply the TIM over the cpu with my finger and then sandwitch and then check. If I dont have TIM on the heat sink I apply some in that area and sandwitch and check again. Once happy I then clean the heat sink surface and then tighten the heat sink down.


I always thought you weren't supposed to lift the heat sink up and put it back down as it can cause air bubbles in the TIM which causes not a good contact and more heat.

It's boiling here in Korea. My graphic cards were hitting 85c last night. House is around 25-30 with the air con on. Guess I'm going to have to slap on the mesh side with fans this summer. I would go the water cooling route but importing the items with exchange rate, importation taxes just makes it to expensive.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> I always thought you weren't supposed to lift the heat sink up and put it back down as it can cause air bubbles in the TIM which causes not a good contact and more heat.
> 
> It's boiling here in Korea. My graphic cards were hitting 85c last night. House is around 25-30 with the air con on. Guess I'm going to have to slap on the mesh side with fans this summer. I would go the water cooling route but importing the items with exchange rate, importation taxes just makes it to expensive.


Last summer my GPU was hitting 89'C, so I did my water cooling setup. It might have cost a bit but then its better than not being able to use my computer because the GPUs where getting hotter than I liked


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzbuccaneer*
> 
> *600T Thailand*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job. Well done. Maybe explore the ability to upload pictures direct to this site though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> After my 780 upgrade i will need a new hobby,this computer hobby is getting way to expensive,and my wife never fails to remind me of that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Well maybe just some backplates for the 780's when they do become available in australia and then thats it,or atleast thats what i have told the misses....


Hey, no problem, just tell her your new hobby is going to be modifying cars.

Maybe she'll see things more your way if you build her a nice computer?

And now for something completely different....

The company I bought my car stereo from on Amazon is willing to pay the shipping for the return of the doa unit. Unfortunately, it's proving difficult to send them my email address so they can email me the shipping label. Amazon keeps stripping out my email address on the grounds they are protecting my privacy. I wouldn't really care if I could receive an attachment through Amazon. I even cleverly (or so I thought) tried to disguise my email address but they still caught it and stripped it out. I think I have the companies web site though, so hopefully I will be able to contact them directly. If not, I'm going to have to contact Amazon customer service and ask them how I can receive a shipping label from this company. When I have all the parts I might create a thread here of my attempt at installing it. It might give a few people a laugh.


----------



## Branish

Sparkles you're reminding me of myself a couple of months ago. I kept putting stuff in my shopping cart then taking it out then putting it back in. But once I get something in my head my wallet tends to empty. It started with a motherboard and CPU just like your shopping cart. According to John Tesh if you put something in your cart then leave it there and decide later to delete them you have a chance of the company emailing you deals on your items to make you buy. I ended up dropping almost $4000 on my current rig that I didn't need since my Sabertooth rig was already more than capable and it all started with a Maximus V and a 3770K sitting in my Amazon basket for a month or so. I just picked a K70 because I couldn't get that keyboard out of my head. Damn my computer hardware addiction.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice job. Well done. Maybe explore the ability to upload pictures direct to this site though.
> Hey, no problem, just tell her your new hobby is going to be modifying cars.
> 
> Maybe she'll see things more your way if you build her a nice computer?
> 
> And now for something completely different....
> 
> The company I bought my car stereo from on Amazon is willing to pay the shipping for the return of the doa unit. Unfortunately, it's proving difficult to send them my email address so they can email me the shipping label. Amazon keeps stripping out my email address on the grounds they are protecting my privacy. I wouldn't really care if I could receive an attachment through Amazon. I even cleverly (or so I thought) tried to disguise my email address but they still caught it and stripped it out. I think I have the companies web site though, so hopefully I will be able to contact them directly. If not, I'm going to have to contact Amazon customer service and ask them how I can receive a shipping label from this company. When I have all the parts I might create a thread here of my attempt at installing it. It might give a few people a laugh.


Funny you should mention building her a pc because im ordering her parts for a new build today....


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice job. Well done. Maybe explore the ability to upload pictures direct to this site though.
> Hey, no problem, just tell her your new hobby is going to be modifying cars.
> 
> Maybe she'll see things more your way if you build her a nice computer?
> 
> And now for something completely different....
> 
> The company I bought my car stereo from on Amazon is willing to pay the shipping for the return of the doa unit. Unfortunately, it's proving difficult to send them my email address so they can email me the shipping label. Amazon keeps stripping out my email address on the grounds they are protecting my privacy. I wouldn't really care if I could receive an attachment through Amazon. I even cleverly (or so I thought) tried to disguise my email address but they still caught it and stripped it out. I think I have the companies web site though, so hopefully I will be able to contact them directly. If not, I'm going to have to contact Amazon customer service and ask them how I can receive a shipping label from this company. When I have all the parts I might create a thread here of my attempt at installing it. It might give a few people a laugh.


Now that would be a cool mod for a computer.. install a car stereo and mount some speakers to the side panels, jack up the case and put some spinning chrome mag wheels and of course some lights underneath and maybe hang some fluffy dice off the DVD tray..







and some oonce oonce music blaring from it.

And dont forget the full blown water cooled setup inside.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Just pulled the trigger on my second 780 today from mwaves,$30 3-5 hour same day shipping,cant wait for that badboy to get here....Gives me sometime to play with because im working tomorrow and friday wont get to game again until saturday,plus i have about 10 new steam games to try out....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Last summer my GPU was hitting 89'C, so I did my water cooling setup. It might have cost a bit but then its better than not being able to use my computer because the GPUs where getting hotter than I liked


89 degrees hmm i guess that's much considering it's a 690 and freaking Australia, also under what stress test where you getting those degrees unless we are talking idle which i presume not else that would be freaking terrifying. My all time highest temps with my 780 was 86 under heavy load in 32C and 95% humidity environment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on my second 780 today from mwaves,$30 3-5 hour same day shipping,cant wait for that badboy to get here....Gives me sometime to play with because im working tomorrow and friday wont get to game again until saturday,plus i have about 10 new steam games to try out....


Hahaha it's like an endless itch you just have to scratch, getting a new 780 man do i want to get one now. Well if only i wasn't jobless, and why do i keep buying games on Steam, it's like OH SWEET 75% off this game, every year during summer sale I buy a bunch of games I'll never play just because they are cheap, realize it was a bad decision, tell myself I won't do it next year, rinse, and repeat.





 But who can deny the almighty GabeN and his godly gifts.

Edit: well there is also this side of it


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> 89 degrees hmm i guess that's much considering it's a 690 and freaking Australia, also under what stress test where you getting those degrees unless we are talking idle which i presume not else that would be freaking terrifying. My all time highest temps with my 780 was 86 under heavy load in 32C and 95% humidity environment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha it's like an endless itch you just have to scratch, getting a new 780 man do i want to get one now. Well if only i wasn't jobless, and why do i keep buying games on Steam, it's like OH SWEET 75% off this game, every year during summer sale I buy a bunch of games I'll never play just because they are cheap, realize it was a bad decision, tell myself I won't do it next year, rinse, and repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But who can deny the almighty GabeN and his godly gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: well there is also this side of it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well my GTX 690 was hitting 89'C constantly even though ambient temp was only around the 24-26'C.. not a hot summers day. My personal opinion about a GTX 690 is that they must be water cooled. They designed it with a GPU at each end and a fan in the middle which of course would pull hot air over itself... stupid design.. but great if it's water cooled. And that temp was just playing COD Black Ops II.. since the water cooling upgrade my card runs at 23-24 and no more than 32'C when playing games and after 3 hours of bench marking no more than 46'C. Fingers crossed for this summer, but I think I should be okay. The two 400 radiators in my 600T cool well below the ambient temp.









Oh, and that is when I run my fans at 7v.. if I increase to 12v it cools even better.. but of course i can then hear the fans.. I truly love my setup now.

As for the Steam sale.. what more can you say.. you have to love 75% off.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

My Gainward 780 has arrived,thank goodness for same day delivery....Just a pity um about to cook dinner now....will post pics either later tonight or tomorrow....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Congratz on the second card! wooooot








Looking forward to the pictures...

I just purchased the Artic MX-4








Hope to get it tomorrow.

I'll note everything down tonight (temps) and I'll run prime95.
Curious to see the results.

I think I'm gonna change the name of my build to "The Money spender/sucker"

Oh btw Anonymous Inc, I finished The Last of Us yesterday, awesome game! I did die alot on hard though







haha. You gotta hate those clickers, damn.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Congratz on the second card! wooooot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the pictures...
> 
> I just purchased the Artic MX-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to get it tomorrow.
> 
> I'll note everything down tonight (temps) and I'll run prime95.
> Curious to see the results.
> 
> I think I'm gonna change the name of my build to "The Money spender/sucker"
> 
> Oh btw Anonymous Inc, I finished The Last of Us yesterday, awesome game! I did die alot on hard though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha. You gotta hate those clickers, damn.


New forum rules....No talking about the last of us....No longer have my ps3 and I have to now wait on the ps4 to play it,and im already pissed it wasn't released on pc....Cant wait to play it tho....


----------



## Dragoon

Congrats on the second 780! Do show some hardware pr0n xD

Last night I felt like going for more overclock. Tried going overkill by instantly going for 5GHz, but no matter what voltage I applied it wouldn't go anywhere past windows boot screen (BSOD and hard lock, wouldn't even reboot by itself). Maximum I went for was 1.55v and 1.9v PLL.

Got it to boot at 4.8 with 1.45v and 1.85v PLL, but honestly it didn't feel not even close to being stable, ran SuperPi 1M and achieved 7.83s, CPU handled a handful of runs then windows slapped me a warning that "Windows encountered a serious error and needs to reboot(...)" to save my stuff etc etc









I hit a 4.6GHz @ 1.35v and 1.6v PLL, at least gaming stable. Ran Prime95 for half an hour, and it went well lol 84C max temps


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Congrats on the second 780! Do show some hardware pr0n xD
> 
> Last night I felt like going for more overclock. Tried going overkill by instantly going for 5GHz, but no matter what voltage I applied it wouldn't go anywhere past windows boot screen (BSOD and hard lock, wouldn't even reboot by itself). Maximum I went for was 1.55v and 1.9v PLL.
> 
> Got it to boot at 4.8 with 1.45v and 1.85v PLL, but honestly it didn't feel not even close to being stable, ran SuperPi 1M and achieved 7.83s, CPU handled a handful of runs then windows slapped me a warning that "Windows encountered a serious error and needs to reboot(...)" to save my stuff etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit a 4.6GHz @ 1.35v and 1.6v PLL, at least gaming stable. Ran Prime95 for half an hour, and it went well lol 84C max temps


Will definitely post pics tomorrow,never tried pushing my cpu beyond 4.4....Maybe some day i will,just waiting now to see how long its gonna take these suppliers here to get the evga backplates for the 780....Seriously dnt want to have to buy them abroad,wish will be twice what i would pay here not to mention shipping....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I haven't put the backplates on my 7870's yet, I need a special screw







, might be M2 or M2,5.

I swear when everything is finished I'm gonna give that overclocking a go, but first new tim







and the dust removal
 








Question: If I ever make that acrylic panel to put in front of the 5,25' bays, I want to hang my ssd there, but the evil thing has the orange square on it (samsung 830), any thoughts what I should do with it?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I haven't put the backplates on my 7870's yet, I need a special screw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , might be M2 or M2,5.
> 
> I swear when everything is finished I'm gonna give that overclocking a go, but first new tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the dust removal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: If I ever make that acrylic panel to put in front of the 5,25' bays, I want to hang my ssd there, but the evil thing has the orange square on it (samsung 830), any thoughts what I should do with it?


Carbon fiber on the ssd....Seriously sparkles i have been waiting to see your finished build for awhile...Get on with it already....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Carbon fiber on the ssd....Seriously sparkles i have been waiting to see your finished build for awhile...Get on with it already....


Hehe I know I'm lazy








But you know I'm not looking forward to continue the sleeving








I'm also still waiting on a 3,5' to 5,25' adapter for my second hdd, it takes forever to get in stock! Now that I think on it, I'm gonna send an angry mail


----------



## deception345

I was doing some modding and I think I went a little to far and scratched the **** out of my case








What would you guys recommend I do to cover the scratches. Here's what it looks like so far.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I was doing some modding and I think I went a little to far and scratched the **** out of my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you guys recommend I do to cover the scratches. Here's what it looks like so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Use a sharpie black marker and cover up the scratches


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I was doing some modding and I think I went a little to far and scratched the **** out of my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you guys recommend I do to cover the scratches. Here's what it looks like so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Owh what were you trying to do


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I was doing some modding and I think I went a little to far and scratched the **** out of my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you guys recommend I do to cover the scratches. Here's what it looks like so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use a sharpie black marker and cover up the scratches
Click to expand...

I tried and it came up brown for some reason. You think car paint filling (paint in a pen for cars) would work better?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I was doing some modding and I think I went a little to far and scratched the **** out of my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you guys recommend I do to cover the scratches. Here's what it looks like so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owh what were you trying to do
Click to expand...

Mount a my old Antec 902 HDD cage in the optical drive xD


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

That sucks







, mount something else in there? Sticker?









Damn, I asked about the nexus disktwin for my 5,25' bay and just got answer that it can't be delivered anymore, so now I have one of those and I need 2. Guess I'll be looking for something else.

Hhmm

Maybe this or this


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> That sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , mount something else in there? Sticker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I asked about the nexus disktwin for my 5,25' bay and just got answer that it can't be delivered anymore, so now I have one of those and I need 2. Guess I'll be looking for something else.
> 
> Hhmm
> 
> Maybe this or this


Lian Li EX-33B HDD....This one the other looks too long,it would stick out too much inside the case,why not just the cooler master one,thats what i got but without mounting the hdd/ssd there,just wanted the fan for extra internal cooling....


----------



## deception345

I bought some scratch filler for cars, I'm hoping it will fix or at least reduce the problem. Will post pictures up soon!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

They don't have the coolermaster one on that website? I got points in return of the item they can't deliver.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Update of my Rig....Need to find my other sli bridge,hate the colour of this asus one...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update of my Rig....Need to find my other sli bridge,hate the colour of this asus one...


Awesome! So clean









Did you place a sticker on your acrylic panel? And indeed, it needs a black sli bridge.
I would need a black crossfire bridge but they are rare. Guess I'll need to buy some vinyl.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Awesome! So clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you place a sticker on your acrylic panel?


Yes i did,i was thinking of you when i did it....lol....It came with the asus mobo,and i remember how much you like that board....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

OHHHHHH before i forget you know all this started when i saw your rig,and bothered you about where you got it and how much it was and then lastly how long it took to ship....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Lol indeed









It's all my fault!!









Dear lord so much choice!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_odkw=vinyl+sticker&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR1.TRC0.A0.Xcarbon+fiber+vinyl.TRS0&_nkw=carbon+fiber+vinyl&_sacat=0


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Well my GTX 690 was hitting 89'C constantly even though ambient temp was only around the 24-26'C.. not a hot summers day. My personal opinion about a GTX 690 is that they must be water cooled. They designed it with a GPU at each end and a fan in the middle which of course would pull hot air over itself... stupid design.. but great if it's water cooled. And that temp was just playing COD Black Ops II.. since the water cooling upgrade my card runs at 23-24 and no more than 32'C when playing games and after 3 hours of bench marking no more than 46'C. Fingers crossed for this summer, but I think I should be okay. The two 400 radiators in my 600T cool well below the ambient temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and that is when I run my fans at 7v.. if I increase to 12v it cools even better.. but of course i can then hear the fans.. I truly love my setup now.
> 
> As for the Steam sale.. what more can you say.. you have to love 75% off.


Yeah i think the 690 have a pretty bad design, but it ain't really much worse than the old HD6990 **** that was some serious temps hitting the 90's easily, well it was also the best dual GPU card for a very long time. I want to dip my whole rig in water at some point too when i find the money well figuratively or literally just dip all my components in a aquarium with mineral oil









Yeah who can deny GabeN and his presents, only problem is he can't count to 3. If you know what i mean









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Congratz on the second card! wooooot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the pictures...
> 
> I just purchased the Artic MX-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to get it tomorrow.
> 
> I'll note everything down tonight (temps) and I'll run prime95.
> Curious to see the results.
> 
> I think I'm gonna change the name of my build to "The Money spender/sucker"
> 
> Oh btw Anonymous Inc, I finished The Last of Us yesterday, awesome game! I did die alot on hard though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha. You gotta hate those clickers, damn.


Good choice also have MX-4 lying around beneath all my boxes of stuff, really good thermal compound, see this kinda awesome list of different compounds and their temps  i especially like they tested chocolate, toothpaste and butter haha









And yeah Prime95 or OCCT stresstest is the best way too see if there actually is a problem or not, since idle temps doesn't tell much.

Haha nice, indeed an amazing game the story was like no other i've played, 10/10 for me for sure, makes me wish it was longer. And yeah those darn clickers but damn i hated the bloaters even more especially on survival difficulty, you basically have to ninja your way through everything shooting is the absolute last resort with almost no ammo and harder enemies.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Yes i did,i was thinking of you when i did it....lol....It came with the asus mobo,and i remember how much you like that board....


Man if you like that sticker that comes with the z77 sabertooth, i think you would really like the magnet that comes with the Z87 Maximux VI Extreme, really like the idea of a magnet over a sticker, so you can reuse it all the time and not a one time use only. Only problem is the freaking 400 euros/dollars.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

small update







) installed two spectre pros in front of my 600t and so far i am really happy with these fans! the move a lot of air, tons more then my megaflows imo, and they do so in silence









the lighting is much more subtle irl, and i'm quite happy about that







)

edit: sry bout the picture quality (phone camera)

also really thinking about delidding my i5 to get a 5GHz clock, anyone have some wise words to talk me out of it ???


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> small update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) installed two spectre pros in front of my 600t and so far i am really happy with these fans! the move a lot of air, tons more then my megaflows imo, and they do so in silence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also really thinking about delidding my i5 to get a 5GHz clock, anyone have some wise words to talk me out of it ???


Hmm well i'm actually going to get some 200mm fans soon and was torn between Megaflows or Spectre Pro's, how silent are they with the stock fan controller, really annoyed by the stock 200mm fan really noisy.

Well since it's Ivy bridge you could go for it i'd say if you have the nerves for it, are you only doing it because you can't reach 5ghz otherwise, or also because of bad temps. I mean i can reach 4.7ghz on air with my 2500K at 1.40V, i'm currently running at a steady 4.5ghz at 1.30V, i guess my CPU is one of the top 5% since it overclocks very easy. If i watercool it i can probably hit the 5ghz or higher.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Hmm well i'm actually going to get some 200mm fans soon and was torn between Megaflows or Spectre Pro's, how silent are they with the stock fan controller, really annoyed by the stock 200mm fan really noisy.
> 
> Well since it's Ivy bridge you could go for it i'd say if you have the nerves for it, are you only doing it because you can't reach 5ghz otherwise, or also because of bad temps. I mean i can reach 4.7ghz on air with my 2500K at 1.40V, i'm currently running at a steady 4.5ghz at 1.30V, i guess my CPU is one of the top 5% since it overclocks very easy. If i watercool it i can probably hit the 5ghz or higher.


I run the two spectres on lowest with the 600t fan controller, and they are pretty silent and even at such a low speed they move more then enough cold air to my hot components







) Sitting right next to my case and not using my sidepanel i can barely hear the fans at the low speed, but if i crank them up the noise level does rise quite a bit. But the specs on the spectres say that they do [email protected](A)@~12V wich is really impressive! The CFM/noise ratio imo is much better with the bitfenix fans, and these Spectre Pros move more air then my megaflows, even if the megaflows are at 12V and the spectres at >12V. So i would recommend the spectres







they also feel really sturdy and look beefy!

my 3570K is running [email protected] with an avrage max temp of 75C, i can get it to run 5GHz at ~1.4V but the temps skyrocket, like <100C







i hoped delid would change that


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> I run the two spectres on lowest with the 600t fan controller, and they are pretty silent and even at such a low speed they move more then enough cold air to my hot components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Sitting right next to my case and not using my sidepanel i can barely hear the fans at the low speed, but if i crank them up the noise level does rise quite a bit. But the specs on the spectres say that they do [email protected](A)@~12V wich is really impressive! The CFM/noise ratio imo is much better with the bitfenix fans, and these Spectre Pros move more air then my megaflows, even if the megaflows are at 12V and the spectres at >12V. So i would recommend the spectres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they also feel really sturdy and look beefy!
> 
> my 3570K is running [email protected] with an avrage max temp of 75C, i can get it to run 5GHz at ~1.4V but the temps skyrocket, like <100C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hoped delid would change that


Well the Ivy's do indeed tend to get a lot hotter than most Sandy's, mainly because they for some reason opted out of the same TIM as the Sandy which is of higher quality than what they chose for the Ivy's. Deliding a Ivy is almost always a good choice if you bear in mind the risks, the easiest and most safe method to deliding is the "Vise method" (think it's called a skrustikke in Norweigan same in Danish) 



 this is what i'm talking about. There is also the razor method of course http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club here is the thread much more detailed, and you probably already know it.

But yeah the vise method definitely has much much lower chance of breaking your cpu than the razor method. Also if you get those temps with a H100 and only 1.270V that sure looks like it would be the TIM inside causing the problem. My max temps in Prime95 after 10 hours is about the same with air and 4.5ghz and 1.3V, of course that is Sandy so it's hard to say for sure but if i put a H100i on there i would get at least 20 degrees lower minimum.


----------



## Slacksipsdew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Update of my Rig....Need to find my other sli bridge,hate the colour of this asus one...


Your side window and cables









If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase the side window? Also, who makes the cables?

EXTREMELY clean setup!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slacksipsdew*
> 
> Your side window and cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase the side window? Also, who makes the cables?
> 
> EXTREMELY clean setup!


I think i can answer your question for you, the acrylic side panel can be bought from here http://www.mnpctech.com/Corsair_600T_Clear_Side_Panels.html you just have to email them because they get a lot of request for them. There might also be other places you can get them but that's the only spot i found that was good.

The cables are Bitfenix Alchemy, can be bought here http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g2/c537/list/p1/Cables-Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeved.html

If you have a Corsair PSU you can also buy the Corsair replacement cables for many of the models http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-white.html i have these which fit the AXi series.

I might be wrong about them being Alchemy's they might be red versions of the Corsair replacement cables, but either way both are good.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Or you could send a message to cyberdruid on youtube, that's actually where the side came from. I have the same.

Anywayz, I cut out a piece of black acrylic for the 5,25' bays. I havent removed the protective laywr coz tomorrow I'm gonna clean the case. Also put electrical tape over my crossfire bridge. I also put foam on the back panel.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Slacksipsdew

Sweet, thanks to both of you !


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

So I started Prime95 about 10minutes ago and so far all 4 cores are around 55°C, it seems to stay stable. I'll be able to keep it running for max 2 hours. Case temp is 33°C. Room temp is hot today @ 28°C.

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: das snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update of my Rig....Need to find my other sli bridge,hate the colour of this asus one...


That. Rig. Looks. Awesome!

Really clean! One thing I hate about the 670s being so small, is that I am forced to route the braided extensions to the bottom grommet instead of the side ones due to them being rather... small. With full length cards like those, it looks flawless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Or you could send a message to cyberdruid on youtube, that's actually where the side came from. I have the same.
> 
> Anywayz, I cut out a piece of black acrylic for the 5,25' bays. I havent removed the protective laywr coz tomorrow I'm gonna clean the case. Also put electrical tape over my crossfire bridge. I also put foam on the back panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ze snipplez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Very clean setup! What do you intend to do there with that acrylic panel?

I'm thinking in isolating the bottom part of the case (PSU and HDD cage after placing it near the PSU) in the future when I manage to get my WC setup, to hide the pump and to actually route the GPU cables down instead of directly back. Thinking of using black acrylic, bad thing is... I'd love to bend 90 degrees to keep it as one piece but I have no idea how to do that lol









One thing I thought... I should start right away in buying the watercooling gear little by little, even if I can't use any... That way it'll get me pumped into continuing the purchases to get all the gear instead of being tempted in spending money on other stuff... like about 80€ in the Steam Summer sale games


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So I started Prime95 about 10minutes ago and so far all 4 cores are around 55°C, it seems to stay stable. I'll be able to keep it running for max 2 hours. Case temp is 33°C. Room temp is hot today @ 28°C.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


55°C that is actually not bad at all, of course it isn't overclocked so i can't say how good those temps are since it's been a while since i've not had an overclock. If it doesn't go higher than that which i doubt it actually will because when i use Prime the temps skyrocket pretty much instantly and they don't change a whole lot after that, the highest i've had on my 2500K was 77°C at 4.6ghz and 1.32V on air.

A good watercooler should easily give you 20°C less heat over air, so i would get mid 50's on a high overclock. So your cpu is definitely a bit hotter than it should be (albeit not much at all since it's Ivy they do get hotter than Sandy) and honestly since it's only a ~10-15°C change from idle to load i don't see anything major at all.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I'm thinking in isolating the bottom part of the case (PSU and HDD cage after placing it near the PSU) in the future when I manage to get my WC setup, to hide the pump and to actually route the GPU cables down instead of directly back. Thinking of using black acrylic, bad thing is... I'd love to bend 90 degrees to keep it as one piece but I have no idea how to do that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I thought... I should start right away in buying the watercooling gear little by little, even if I can't use any... That way it'll get me pumped into continuing the purchases to get all the gear instead of being tempted in spending money on other stuff... like about 80€ in the Steam Summer sale games


Heheh oh man if i ever bought things little by little without being able to actually use them, i would just sit there and stare at the boxes and be like WELL i might as well buy ALLLL THE THINGS. I think i would be too impatient to be able to do that. But yes i get your point instead of impulse buying all the time i would meticulously buy things that i need not what i WANT per say.

And yeah being focused on only buying into one kind of thing at a time sure would help not spending bucket loads of cash on things i don't really need but want. Already spent 60€ on Steam already FAAK, also check out http://www.greenmangaming.com/ and http://www.gamefly.co.uk/ they sometimes have even better deals than Steam and all of course digital purchases + Steam keys.


----------



## Conc3ntrate

Well, it took one dead power supply and several dead sticks of memory, but I've finally managed to assemble my new build. Gotta say I'm really happy with the result, and the case was great to build in (second time building a computer for me). I've lurked this thread for quite a while admiring all the awesome builds and picking up tips and ideas.







Please excuse the crappy cell pictures - no money for a camera, spent it all on the computer.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conc3ntrate*
> 
> Well, it took one dead power supply and several dead sticks of memory, but I've finally managed to assemble my new build. Gotta say I'm really happy with the result, and the case was great to build in (second time building a computer for me). I've lurked this thread for quite a while admiring all the awesome builds and picking up tips and ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy cell pictures - no money for a camera, spent it all on the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome dude!







and man i feel you about dead PSU's what a freaking hassle to get repaired. I sent in my XFX PSU over a month ago and still haven't heard jack squat. After a while without computer or internet even!! i decided it was time to get some new hardware and it was all because of these guys and Overclock.net i got what i got. And what can i say i LOVE it, pulled the trigger on a whole lot of things all worth it big time.

Anyways really love the VERY clean all white look with the sweet UV lights, you know what would look really sweet with UV would be some UV reactive tubes with some watercooling, makes it look like an alien died in your case with green and purple light









And yeah i don't have much money either for anything else atm used about 2,3k on my computer well that's with everything peripherals and audio equipment









Edit: Also what CPU cooler and PSU do you have can't quite make out which ones they are, though i've seen the shape. Oh waaait it's a Phantek TC14PE i think, just found out when writing lol...


----------



## Snyderman34

For those with a 600T and the H220: making a quick cut in top of the case lets you flip the rad right side up:




Only issue was the top mesh wouldn't close fully. No matter, another quick snip:




and it closes fine. I'm someone already knew something about this, but just in case


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Heheh oh man if i ever bought things little by little without being able to actually use them, i would just sit there and stare at the boxes and be like WELL i might as well buy ALLLL THE THINGS. I think i would be too impatient to be able to do that. But yes i get your point instead of impulse buying all the time i would meticulously buy things that i need not what i WANT per say.
> 
> And yeah being focused on only buying into one kind of thing at a time sure would help not spending bucket loads of cash on things i don't really need but want. Already spent 60€ on Steam already FAAK, also check out http://www.greenmangaming.com/ and http://www.gamefly.co.uk/ they sometimes have even better deals than Steam and all of course digital purchases + Steam keys.


LOL I hear you! But when I know I can't buy, I won't buy. I can actually manage to keep myself from buying things when I know I'll get in a pinch







lol because I make all sorts of calculations on my money and persistent expenses before buying anything. So... I'll start slow, take my time to actually do a thorough search, mostly on radiators, tubing and fittings, since I'll most likely stay with EK blocks, they are the secks









I just got myself a nice big air cooler, literally. 9000BTU/h that can cool down my room to a nice 20C in about 15 min, that'll help with rig temps









I've heard about greenmangaming and a few other digital distributors, I've gotten some nice deals. But this Summer sale is slaughtering my wallet! lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> For those with a 600T and the H220: making a quick cut in top of the case lets you flip the rad right side up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue was the top mesh wouldn't close fully. No matter, another quick snip:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it closes fine. I'm someone already knew something about this, but just in case


That looks sweet. It's the problem with closed look systems is that the rad can't be placed outside of the case without cutting tubing or modding the case itself. Very clean though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conc3ntrate*
> 
> Well, it took one dead power supply and several dead sticks of memory, but I've finally managed to assemble my new build. Gotta say I'm really happy with the result, and the case was great to build in (second time building a computer for me). I've lurked this thread for quite a while admiring all the awesome builds and picking up tips and ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy cell pictures - no money for a camera, spent it all on the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oooh, that rig looks sweet! Specially that PSU, it fits the 600T SE theme like a glove.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Awesome dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and man i feel you about dead PSU's what a freaking hassle to get repaired. I sent in my XFX PSU over a month ago and still haven't heard jack squat. After a while without computer or internet even!! i decided it was time to get some new hardware and it was all because of these guys and Overclock.net i got what i got. And what can i say i LOVE it, pulled the trigger on a whole lot of things all worth it big time.
> 
> Anyways really love the VERY clean all white look with the sweet UV lights, you know what would look really sweet with UV would be some UV reactive tubes with some watercooling, makes it look like an alien died in your case with green and purple light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah i don't have much money either for anything else atm used about 2,3k on my computer well that's with everything peripherals and audio equipment


Agreed with Anonymous on the UV watercooling tubing xD

I lost track on how much I spent with my rig... But I can safely say that I've spent about 2K on my computer alone... And I re-used the PSU and ODD. Talk about expensive hobby lolz


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> LOL I hear you! But when I know I can't buy, I won't buy. I can actually manage to keep myself from buying things when I know I'll get in a pinch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol because I make all sorts of calculations on my money and persistent expenses before buying anything. So... I'll start slow, take my time to actually do a thorough search, mostly on radiators, tubing and fittings, since I'll most likely stay with EK blocks, they are the secks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got myself a nice big air cooler, literally. 9000BTU/h that can cool down my room to a nice 20C in about 15 min, that'll help with rig temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard about greenmangaming and a few other digital distributors, I've gotten some nice deals. But this Summer sale is slaughtering my wallet! lol
> 
> Oooh, that rig looks sweet! Specially that PSU, it fits the 600T SE theme like a glove.
> Agreed with Anonymous on the UV watercooling tubing xD
> 
> I lost track on how much I spent with my rig... But I can safely say that I've spent about 2K on my computer alone... And I re-used the PSU and ODD. Talk about expensive hobby lolz


Sweet dude, and yeah i've definitely thought much heavier on my spending especially since i'm jobless, man the state of this country is almost becoming as bad as Spain (joblessness wise) Can't wait to get som EK blocks and watercool this badboy also so i wont have that damn green led on the stock 780 though i do love the stock design it doesn't fit with white and red design (yeah i know my country flag colors lol)

Dude i would give everything for a nice big AC in my house, my room where i have the computer is right under the ceiling so when it gets really hot outside it's like sitting in a frying pan especially with this 90+ humidity my clothes are sticking to everything yuck!

http://img.techpowerup.org/061207/UV_PC.jpg OH man look at this sweet fluorescent UV design, VERY old build i found just roaming the interwebs, but shiet i don't even know how you would make that. Has he just painted the mobo with UV reactive paint, but wow makes it look like something out of TRON or any old 80's sci-fi movie.

Also hit me up on Steam dude (if ya want) on http://steamcommunity.com/id/Aebles/ or search Aeble in "Community" same profile pic


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Sweet dude, and yeah i've definitely thought much heavier on my spending especially since i'm jobless, man the state of this country is almost becoming as bad as Spain (joblessness wise) Can't wait to get som EK blocks and watercool this badboy also so i wont have that damn green led on the stock 780 though i do love the stock design it doesn't fit with white and red design (yeah i know my country flag colors lol)
> 
> Dude i would give everything for a nice big AC in my house, my room where i have the computer is right under the ceiling so when it gets really hot outside it's like sitting in a frying pan especially with this 90+ humidity my clothes are sticking to everything yuck!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/061207/UV_PC.jpg OH man look at this sweet fluorescent UV design, VERY old build i found just roaming the interwebs, but shiet i don't even know how you would make that. Has he just painted the mobo with UV reactive paint, but wow makes it look like something out of TRON or any old 80's sci-fi movie.
> 
> Also hit me up on Steam dude (if ya want) on http://steamcommunity.com/id/Aebles/ or search Aeble in "Community" same profile pic


Damn, living right under the ceiling is a nightmare! I never lived but I've been in places like that. I can't imagine how bad it is on the summer. And yeah, what makes it worse is the humidity. I've been looking into getting an AC unit in my room for a few years now, and now it was "now or never". Mostly because my room is of both ends, very hot in the summer and cold in the winter. Like, 31~32C in the summer and it can reach as low as 10~12C in the winter.

Heh, I've seen that picture before... The guy/gal that did that had to have ALOT of patience LOL. Yeah, it looks it was taken out straight from an 80s sci-fi movie lol. If all blue toned I'd say that was TRON xD

EDIT: Added you to my friends list.







I see you're an seasoned Borderlands 2 player


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slacksipsdew*
> 
> Your side window and cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase the side window? Also, who makes the cables?
> 
> EXTREMELY clean setup!


Like sparkles said just get on youtube type in cyberdruid and send him a message,he will quote you price and shipping....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I think i can answer your question for you, the acrylic side panel can be bought from here http://www.mnpctech.com/Corsair_600T_Clear_Side_Panels.html you just have to email them because they get a lot of request for them. There might also be other places you can get them but that's the only spot i found that was good.
> 
> The cables are Bitfenix Alchemy, can be bought here http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g2/c537/list/p1/Cables-Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeved.html
> 
> If you have a Corsair PSU you can also buy the Corsair replacement cables for many of the models http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-white.html i have these which fit the AXi series.
> 
> I might be wrong about them being Alchemy's they might be red versions of the Corsair replacement cables, but either way both are good.


^^^^^^This,im actually use both,all corsair on the psu and bitfenix cable for the 24pin mobo....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conc3ntrate*
> 
> Well, it took one dead power supply and several dead sticks of memory, but I've finally managed to assemble my new build. Gotta say I'm really happy with the result, and the case was great to build in (second time building a computer for me). I've lurked this thread for quite a while admiring all the awesome builds and picking up tips and ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy cell pictures - no money for a camera, spent it all on the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice setup you got there.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Damn, living right under the ceiling is a nightmare! I never lived but I've been in places like that. I can't imagine how bad it is on the summer. And yeah, what makes it worse is the humidity. I've been looking into getting an AC unit in my room for a few years now, and now it was "now or never". Mostly because my room is of both ends, very hot in the summer and cold in the winter. Like, 31~32C in the summer and it can reach as low as 10~12C in the winter.
> 
> Heh, I've seen that picture before... The guy/gal that did that had to have ALOT of patience LOL. Yeah, it looks it was taken out straight from an 80s sci-fi movie lol. If all blue toned I'd say that was TRON xD
> 
> EDIT: Added you to my friends list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're an seasoned Borderlands 2 player


Stop giving summer a bad name guys....







.Born and bred in jamaica so i will always prefer the heat over the cold,i hate winter which we have right now.....That said when it does get to 40 degrees in australia during summer or more thats abit unbearable.....


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Like sparkles said just get on youtube type in cyberdruid and send him a message,he will quote you price and shipping....
> ^^^^^^This,im actually use both,all corsair on the psu and bitfenix cable for the 24pin mobo....
> Really nice setup you got there.....
> Stop giving summer a bad name guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Born and bred in jamaica so i will always prefer the heat over the cold,i hate winter which we have right now.....That said when it does get to 40 degrees in australia during summer or more thats abit unbearable.....


LOL







I don't mind the warmth... But I actually prefer the cold over the heat. Lately here in Portugal temps have been unbearable, going as high as 45C in some areas and where I live, reached 41C a few days ago. To me... anything over 30~32 is too much lol.


----------



## Conc3ntrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Awesome dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and man i feel you about dead PSU's what a freaking hassle to get repaired. I sent in my XFX PSU over a month ago and still haven't heard jack squat. After a while without computer or internet even!! i decided it was time to get some new hardware and it was all because of these guys and Overclock.net i got what i got. And what can i say i LOVE it, pulled the trigger on a whole lot of things all worth it big time.
> 
> Anyways really love the VERY clean all white look with the sweet UV lights, you know what would look really sweet with UV would be some UV reactive tubes with some watercooling, makes it look like an alien died in your case with green and purple light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah i don't have much money either for anything else atm used about 2,3k on my computer well that's with everything peripherals and audio equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also what CPU cooler and PSU do you have can't quite make out which ones they are, though i've seen the shape. Oh waaait it's a Phantek TC14PE i think, just found out when writing lol...


Thanks man! And yep, it's a PH-TC14PE, which is doing a pretty solid job on the 4670K - reading up on Haswell I was a little worried the chip would roast with even minor overclocking, but so far so good. Just moved into a place with AC, which definitely helps things. Not a moment too soon, either - Toronto hit 46 degrees with the humidity today...I think the city was melting. The PSU is an NZXT Hale90 V2 850W. Sig rig has been updated.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Oooh, that rig looks sweet! Specially that PSU, it fits the 600T SE theme like a glove.
> Agreed with Anonymous on the UV watercooling tubing xD


Thanks! But oh man, please don't mention watercooling...between this build and the Steam sale, my wallet is pleading for mercy already.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind the warmth... But I actually prefer the cold over the heat. Lately here in Portugal temps have been unbearable, going as high as 45C in some areas and where I live, reached 41C a few days ago. To me... anything over 30~32 is too much lol.


Im gonna confess the only thing i really hate about it being over 40 degrees is that i cnt game....







.It just becomes pointless seeing your system over heat like that not to mention humidity being like 85%....lol....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Damn, living right under the ceiling is a nightmare! I never lived but I've been in places like that. I can't imagine how bad it is on the summer. And yeah, what makes it worse is the humidity. I've been looking into getting an AC unit in my room for a few years now, and now it was "now or never". Mostly because my room is of both ends, very hot in the summer and cold in the winter. Like, 31~32C in the summer and it can reach as low as 10~12C in the winter.
> 
> Heh, I've seen that picture before... The guy/gal that did that had to have ALOT of patience LOL. Yeah, it looks it was taken out straight from an 80s sci-fi movie lol. If all blue toned I'd say that was TRON xD
> 
> EDIT: Added you to my friends list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're an seasoned Borderlands 2 player


Yeah the thing about Denmark is, it's pretty much the extremes all the time. For instance we had one of the coldest winters in many many years with as low as -25C and the summer times get as hot as 35C though thats rare mostly around 28-30C. Add that to the fact that i have computer under cielling with bad insulation to keep the heat/cold out it sure doesn't help, guess i must take an extra long extender cable box and sit outside in the garden with a parasol, at least i'll get a nice tan (stupid almost ginger genes takes forever to get a tan)

Yeah the build first reminded me of the DLC Blood Dragon for Far Cry 3, which well is also taken out of a 80's sci-fi anyways.









And cool apparently steam community is down right now at least for me, can't see friends list uhh, yeah i played a lot of Borderlands 1 back in the days, and a bit of Borderlands 2 as you can see, mainly because of the discounted DLC/Season Pass. All about the loot man, just wish Diablo III wasn't sucha let down









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Stop giving summer a bad name guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Born and bred in jamaica so i will always prefer the heat over the cold,i hate winter which we have right now.....That said when it does get to 40 degrees in australia during summer or more thats abit unbearable.....


I love summer and all the only reason i've come to be quite annoyed by it is because i have gotten some allergies, mainly grass and pollen ***. I have to take like a bajillion pills and nasal sprays else my eyes turn completely red and inchy with my nose constantly sneezing. Man why must nature hate me so much. Well i guess i'm also more accustomed to winter since it's a little more normal here with lower temperatures (though they can skyrocket like they do now) The lowest temperatures i've been through was minus -30C see now thats freaking COLD









I might as well move to Canada, well actually i'd love to move to Canada, amazing country. And so many more opportunities


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conc3ntrate*
> 
> Thanks man! And yep, it's a PH-TC14PE, which is doing a pretty solid job on the 4670K - reading up on Haswell I was a little worried the chip would roast with even minor overclocking, but so far so good. Just moved into a place with AC, which definitely helps things. Not a moment too soon, either - Toronto hit 46 degrees with the humidity today...I think the city was melting. The PSU is an NZXT Hale90 V2 850W. Sig rig has been updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! But oh man, please don't mention watercooling...between this build and the Steam sale, my wallet is pleading for mercy already.


I my wallet knows your wallets pain... lol

These last few days it screamed like never before! Begging for mercy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Im gonna confess the only thing i really hate about it being over 40 degrees is that i cnt game....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .It just becomes pointless seeing your system over heat like that not to mention humidity being like 85%....lol....


Humidity isn't that bad over here (DAMN LOL 85%). But with temps as high as 30~32 in my room I can't really game much graphically intensive games (mostly Skyrim) as my GPUs will start to beg for colder air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah the thing about Denmark is, it's pretty much the extremes all the time. For instance we had one of the coldest winters in many many years with as low as -25C and the summer times get as hot as 35C though thats rare mostly around 28-30C. Add that to the fact that i have computer under cielling with bad insulation to keep the heat/cold out it sure doesn't help, guess i must take an extra long extender cable box and sit outside in the garden with a parasol, at least i'll get a nice tan (stupid almost ginger genes takes forever to get a tan)
> 
> Yeah the build first reminded me of the DLC Blood Dragon for Far Cry 3, which well is also taken out of a 80's sci-fi anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cool apparently steam community is down right now at least for me, can't see friends list uhh, yeah i played a lot of Borderlands 1 back in the days, and a bit of Borderlands 2 as you can mainly because of the discounted DLC/Season Pass. All about the loot man, just wish Diablo III wasn't sucha let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love summer and all the only reason i've come to be quite annoyed by it is because i have gotten some allergies, mainly grass and pollen ***. I have to take like a bajillion pills and nasal sprays else my eyes turn completely red and inchy with my nose constantly sneezing. Man why must nature hate me so much. Well i guess i'm also more accustomed to winter since it's a little more normal here with lower temperatures (though they can skyrocket like they do now) The lowest temperatures i've been through was minus -30C see now thats freaking COLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well move to Canada, well actually i'd love to move to Canad, amazing country. And so many more opportunities


Yup, steam is acting up, as usual lol. Worst time of the year for me is Spring, I have allergy issues too







. The rest of the year, it's golden.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conc3ntrate*
> 
> Thanks man! And yep, it's a PH-TC14PE, which is doing a pretty solid job on the 4670K - reading up on Haswell I was a little worried the chip would roast with even minor overclocking, but so far so good. Just moved into a place with AC, which definitely helps things. Not a moment too soon, either - Toronto hit 46 degrees with the humidity today...I think the city was melting. The PSU is an NZXT Hale90 V2 850W. Sig rig has been updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! But oh man, please don't mention watercooling...between this build and the Steam sale, my wallet is pleading for mercy already.


46C? in Toronto holy whack a molly that is insane!! That is Nevada/Death Valley temps almost SHIIET.









And yes i almost guessed it would be a NZXT product, really sleek design.

Ayyuuup poor old wallet bro 

Edit: I freaking LOVE Canada, if i had the money and knew a little more about the imigration system i would think very heavily over moving over there, either far east Vancouver or far west not too far from NY Toronto.


----------



## Conc3ntrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> 46C? in Toronto holy whack a molly that is insane!! That is Nevada/Death Valley temps almost SHIIET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I freaking LOVE Canada, if i had the money and knew a little more about the imigration system i would think very heavily over moving over there, either far east Vancouver or far west not too far from NY Toronto.


It's all about the humidity. Actual temperature is somewhere in the mid- high-30s, but the humidity boosts it into the 40s. You can pretty well drink the air it's so humid. Last year I was in a stuffy basement apartment with no air conditioning, pretty well had to shut off my computer for the entire summer. For a country known for its winters, Toronto summers are brutal. My family's actually in British Columbia (in the interior). Beautiful province, and Vancouver's a great city. Hope to move out there myself one day.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conc3ntrate*
> 
> It's all about the humidity. Actual temperature is somewhere in the mid- high-30s, but the humidity boosts it into the 40s. You can pretty well drink the air it's so humid. Last year I was in a stuffy basement apartment with no air conditioning, pretty well had to shut off my computer for the entire summer. For a country known for its winters, Toronto summers are brutal. My family's actually in British Columbia (in the interior). Beautiful province, and Vancouver's a great city. Hope to move out there myself one day.


Hah i can say all the same about Denmark or the "Cold North" though North Norway and Finland is MUCH colder all round. Denmark has some of the highest humidity levels in the north just today for instance we had a humidity level of 96% NOT KIDDING it's like breathing heavy gas.

I know someone who lives in Victoria, really beautiful would love to live there. But generally i like most of Canada, Toronto, Vancouver and Winnipeg sure all looks nice









Edit: Well we are the coldest if we take Greenland and The Faroe Islands into account also one of the biggest countries then almost top 10


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Update of my Rig....Need to find my other sli bridge,hate the colour of this asus one...


I noticed your using a 140mm fan to blow cool air to your GPU's, Is that an AF140 or SP140? I have been having that same setup but I have a 120mm AF and it blows little air


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I noticed your using a 140mm fan to blow cool air to your GPU's, Is that an AF140 or SP140? I have been having that same setup but I have a 120mm AF and it blows little air


Its a AF 140...It does reduce the temps by about 3-4 degrees i have noticed,and what i love about the AF 140 is that they arent very loud atleast not as loud as the AF 120's....


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I noticed your using a 140mm fan to blow cool air to your GPU's, Is that an AF140 or SP140? I have been having that same setup but I have a 120mm AF and it blows little air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a AF 140...It does reduce the temps by about 3-4 degrees i have noticed,and what i love about the AF 140 is that they arent very loud atleast not as loud as the AF 120's....
Click to expand...

I was thinking of putting a SP fan there, I just checked and Sp140's don't exsist... yet








I have an AF120 there but it doesn't move much air and its quiet noisy.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I was thinking of putting a SP fan there, I just checked and Sp140's don't exsist... yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an AF120 there but it doesn't move much air and its quiet noisy.


At one point i had dual sp 120's on the cage infront of the cards,had to remove them,it was wayyyyyy too loud so i understand what you mean....The 140 is ideal for this,it makes very little noise at all....


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conc3ntrate*
> 
> It's all about the humidity. Actual temperature is somewhere in the mid- high-30s, but the humidity boosts it into the 40s. You can pretty well drink the air it's so humid. Last year I was in a stuffy basement apartment with no air conditioning, pretty well had to shut off my computer for the entire summer. For a country known for its winters, Toronto summers are brutal. My family's actually in British Columbia (in the interior). Beautiful province, and Vancouver's a great city. Hope to move out there myself one day.


Yeah I am from BC originally, but now I've hung my hat in Calgary. So far the hottest day here this year was a roasting 37... my PC didn't like that at all... idling in the 60s.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> 55°C that is actually not bad at all, of course it isn't overclocked so i can't say how good those temps are since it's been a while since i've not had an overclock. If it doesn't go higher than that which i doubt it actually will because when i use Prime the temps skyrocket pretty much instantly and they don't change a whole lot after that, the highest i've had on my 2500K was 77°C at 4.6ghz and 1.32V on air.
> 
> A good watercooler should easily give you 20°C less heat over air, so i would get mid 50's on a high overclock. So your cpu is definitely a bit hotter than it should be (albeit not much at all since it's Ivy they do get hotter than Sandy) and honestly since it's only a ~10-15°C change from idle to load i don't see anything major at all.


Temps stayed the same, but I'm still gonna clean everything and reapply the tim, probably tonight.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conc3ntrate*
> 
> Well, it took one dead power supply and several dead sticks of memory, but I've finally managed to assemble my new build. Gotta say I'm really happy with the result, and the case was great to build in (second time building a computer for me). I've lurked this thread for quite a while admiring all the awesome builds and picking up tips and ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy cell pictures - no money for a camera, spent it all on the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]/quote]
> 
> Oh my gosh, that is gorgeous! Everything matches so well. I think yours is my favorite black and white build I've seen.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> One thing I thought... I should start right away in buying the watercooling gear little by little, even if I can't use any... That way it'll get me pumped into continuing the purchases to get all the gear instead of being tempted in spending money on other stuff... like about 80€ in the Steam Summer sale games


You do realize that now you have me looking at watercooling equipment!
I would love to just try it out and start with the cpu and then next year when I get a better gpu do the gpu too, but again soo much money








Plus if I would do watercooling, I would need a solution that needs no cutting in my case.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> You do realize that now you have me looking at watercooling equipment!
> I would love to just try it out and start with the cpu and then next year when I get a better gpu do the gpu too, but again soo much money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus if I would do watercooling, I would need a solution that needs no cutting in my case.


I've thought about watercooling the 600T as well, and I've given it a very thorough research on parts and number of rads without any modding to the case.

Heres some of it:
1x240mm Rad in the top with pull exhaust(no Push due to, as we all know, the space...)
1x200mm Rad in the front in push pull after removing the drive cage
The rest is basically the same, res, pump, blocks and tubings etc.

If you refer to a few pages back when I asked the very same question about watercooling the 600T, some people linked a build by Singularity Computers on youtube showing a similiar build in a 650D, which is basically the same as a 600T interior but different outer casing(minus the spacing on the top 240 rad).

Heres a look:


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thanks! I'll have a look and see how much money I would need to spent!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> You do realize that now you have me looking at watercooling equipment!
> I would love to just try it out and start with the cpu and then next year when I get a better gpu do the gpu too, but again soo much money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus if I would do watercooling, I would need a solution that needs no cutting in my case.


Common -SpArkLeS-, embrace the modder within.. you know you want too.

Anyway you could always put a 240 up top and a 400 in the front with no cutting.. only removal of a couple rivets


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thanks! I'll have a look and see how much money I would need to spent!


I swear you are trying to fine every excuse to spend money....lol...if I wasnt so chicken sh&t I would seriously try a custom loop on my cpu and g/cards....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thanks! I'll have a look and see how much money I would need to spent!


A rough idea of the brand of the rads and etc. I would buy: XSPC 240mm rad, Phobya 200mm rad, EK Supremacy Universal CPU block, D5 pump, Frozen Q res, UV Red tubing (OD/ID not sure yet), and probably Bitspower fittings. Coolant would be the simplest, distilled water...with a Silver Kill Coil in the res to prevent algae growth. Anyone here experienced with custom loops mind giving some input on my chosen parts?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Bahaahaa I know but it might be alot of talk and not so much doing. I've put some things in the shopping basket (no fittings or tube yet) and I'm already around 400€









It's so pretty







, but I'm not really sure if I'm would actually dare to do it. I think I'm gonna make myself a special saving account for my build. Why aren't there any people in my neigborhood that need a new computer build. I would gladly do it for a few bucks









Oh this is what's in the cart:

* EK-Supremacy - Nickel
* Phobya Xtreme 200 V.2
* XSPC RS240 Black
* Laing D5
* Bitspower D5 Mod Kit
* Bitspower Water Tank Z

Fittings would be bitspower (white or silver)
Tube don't know yet, black maybe or blue.

@Devious Dog, hehe but where would I put my hdd's and my nice fancontroller









Seriously I'm gonna block this forum haha

*I would never do that*


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Bahaahaa I know but it might be alot of talk and not so much doing. I've put some things in the shopping basket (no fittings or tube yet) and I'm already around 400€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I'm not really sure if I'm would actually dare to do it. I think I'm gonna make myself a special saving account for my build. Why aren't there any people in my neigborhood that need a new computer build. I would gladly do it for a few bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is what's in the cart:
> 
> * EK-Supremacy - Nickel
> * Phobya Xtreme 200 V.2
> * XSPC RS240 Black
> * Laing D5
> * Bitspower D5 Mod Kit
> * Bitspower Water Tank Z
> 
> Fittings would be bitspower (white or silver)
> Tube don't know yet, black maybe or blue.
> 
> @Devious Dog, hehe but where would I put my hdd's and my nice fancontroller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously I'm gonna block this forum haha
> 
> *I would never do that*


Well, if you bought yourself a nice NAS like a QNAP and get rid of all your 3.5" drives out of your system.. then put a couple 2.5" SSD behind your main board you will make loads of room..

I'm playing with PWM D5 pumps, of course dual.. so as my CPU temp increases so does the speed of the pumps.. but I have all my fans either using 7v or 12v with a flick of a switch.. this equals quite or loud.. latter on this will be controlled by water temp.. this way all those fan knobs people like to play with are no longer required..









But I am also thinking of putting a Phobya XTREME Super Nova 1260 Radiator (35290) where one of the side doors would go... just another reason to add more 200mm fans to my system.. and if you check the measurements it would fit perfectly into where the door would go..

After putting a Phobya Extreme 400 in the front which no one had done to this case that worked great.. and I have just finished putting a 400 up top as well and the case almost looks normal.. a 1260 on the side door would be totally CRAZY and a cool challenge..

Anyway.. with the money you are throwing around you could always get another Corsair 600 and mod it out, you could always set this up with your water cooling stuff and then just swap out your mainboard and that once you have done the custom fit.. this way no down time.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> You do realize that now you have me looking at watercooling equipment!
> I would love to just try it out and start with the cpu and then next year when I get a better gpu do the gpu too, but again soo much money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus if I would do watercooling, I would need a solution that needs no cutting in my case.


LOL. Nice. It's easy to avoid cutting stuff in the case, or mod anything whatsoever. Just get a 240 rad to place on top and a Phobya 200 and place on the front







. Easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Common -SpArkLeS-, embrace the modder within.. you know you want too.
> 
> Anyway you could always put a 240 up top and a 400 in the front with no cutting.. only removal of a couple rivets


LOL. Well, OCN is all about overclocking and modding (roughly said







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I swear you are trying to fine every excuse to spend money....lol...if I wasnt so chicken sh&t I would seriously try a custom loop on my cpu and g/cards....


I have been trying to dive into custom watercooling loop for a few years now... I always chickened out though... But this time I feel alot more that I can actually do it. I hope








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Bahaahaa I know but it might be alot of talk and not so much doing. I've put some things in the shopping basket (no fittings or tube yet) and I'm already around 400€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I'm not really sure if I'm would actually dare to do it. I think I'm gonna make myself a special saving account for my build. Why aren't there any people in my neigborhood that need a new computer build. I would gladly do it for a few bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is what's in the cart:
> 
> * EK-Supremacy - Nickel
> * Phobya Xtreme 200 V.2
> * XSPC RS240 Black
> * Laing D5
> * Bitspower D5 Mod Kit
> * Bitspower Water Tank Z
> 
> Fittings would be bitspower (white or silver)
> Tube don't know yet, black maybe or blue.
> 
> @Devious Dog, hehe but where would I put my hdd's and my nice fancontroller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously I'm gonna block this forum haha
> 
> *I would never do that*


Do eet! I made a list a few days ago, not placing any tubing, with full GPU/CPU loop, it would stab my wallet for just over €600









Roughly, all EK Nickel/Plexi blocks, res and IIRC fittings. EK blocks are purdy







lol


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Well, if you bought yourself a nice NAS like a QNAP and get rid of all your 3.5" drives out of your system.. then put a couple 2.5" SSD behind your main board you will make loads of room..
> 
> I'm playing with PWM D5 pumps, of course dual.. so as my CPU temp increases so does the speed of the pumps.. but I have all my fans either using 7v or 12v with a flick of a switch.. this equals quite or loud.. latter on this will be controlled by water temp.. this way all those fan knobs people like to play with are no longer required..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am also thinking of putting a Phobya XTREME Super Nova 1260 Radiator (35290) where one of the side doors would go... just another reason to add more 200mm fans to my system.. and if you check the measurements it would fit perfectly into where the door would go..
> 
> After putting a Phobya Extreme 400 in the front which no one had done to this case that worked great.. and I have just finished putting a 400 up top as well and the case almost looks normal.. a 1260 on the side door would be totally CRAZY and a cool challenge..
> 
> Anyway.. with the money you are throwing around you could always get another Corsair 600 and mod it out, you could always set this up with your water cooling stuff and then just swap out your mainboard and that once you have done the custom fit.. this way no down time.


Actually I have a Nas, Synology with alot of space, you are evil, shush making me want to spent even more















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> LOL. Nice. It's easy to avoid cutting stuff in the case, or mod anything whatsoever. Just get a 240 rad to place on top and a Phobya 200 and place on the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Easy.
> LOL. Well, OCN is all about overclocking and modding (roughly said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I have been trying to dive into custom watercooling loop for a few years now... I always chickened out though... But this time I feel alot more that I can actually do it. I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do eet! I made a list a few days ago, not placing any tubing, with full GPU/CPU loop, it would stab my wallet for just over €600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roughly, all EK Nickel/Plexi blocks, res and IIRC fittings. EK blocks are purdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I'm actually thinking of selling my Macbook, I almost don't use it anymore (I find it slow and it gets hot) so that might bring is some big bucks!
And indeed EK is sooo purdy


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Anyway.. with the money you are throwing around you could always get another Corsair 600 and mod it out, you could always set this up with your water cooling stuff and then just swap out your mainboard and that once you have done the custom fit.. this way no down time.


Well then, you might as well get a 900D or a TJ11 then and get 2 480mm radiators with a total of like 24 freaking fans and two reservoirs with Quad SLi http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2013/04/16/corsair-obsidian-900d-review/3 i mean look at what you can put in this thing holy!!

Of course i'm only kidding no one has that kind of money......what have i done


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hehe, nooo I love me 600T









I was browsing the watercooling club gallery









This is nice, did he like sleeve the tubing?
http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/46420_20#post_20428529


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hehe, nooo I love me 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was browsing the watercooling club gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nice, did he like sleeve the tubing?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/46420_20#post_20428529


Yeah me too wouldn't change my case either but if i had bucket loads of money i'd think about getting another case too lol









Maaan.... all these clubs on here, if it wasn't for OCN and the magic of some of these clubs i wouldn't even have my current build, not to say i don't like it just what power the internet has over me


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hehe, nooo I love me 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was browsing the watercooling club gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nice, did he like sleeve the tubing?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/46420_20#post_20428529


^^^^^ This I love my 600t I love it even more because of the acrylic side panel.....Sidenote just checked out the water blocks I wanted for my graphic cards,all up atleast $320 for the two of them,not including rads/pump/tubing/fittings you get the point....wont watercool unless I win the lottery.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> ^^^^^ This I love my 600t I love it even more because of the acrylic side panel.....Sidenote just checked out the water blocks I wanted for my graphic cards,all up atleast $320 for the two of them,not including rads/pump/tubing/fittings you get the point....wont watercool unless I win the lottery.


Ouch!

I would just love for the fun of it to have another build, like a prodigy or a corsair 350d. And have a red/green or yellow themed build. I suggested to my parents to make build a system in a 350d for in the kitchen with red theme but they don't want too. haha


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well then, you might as well get a 900D or a TJ11 then and get 2 480mm radiators with a total of like 24 freaking fans and two reservoirs with Quad SLi http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2013/04/16/corsair-obsidian-900d-review/3 i mean look at what you can put in this thing holy!!
> 
> Of course i'm only kidding no one has that kind of money......what have i done


The 900 is nice, don't get me wrong. But I love the size of the 600, the 900 is overkill. And if you see my current build, which is also my first build I don't mind making things fit and getting as much out of the 600 as you can.

And I still want to make a removable main board tray.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> The 900 is nice, don't get me wrong. But I love the size of the 600, the 900 is overkill. And if you see my current build, which is also my first build I don't mind making things fit and getting as much out of the 600 as you can.
> 
> And I still want to make a removable main board tray.


True it's quite enormous you can almost fit a small person inside it lol









But yeah i guess you're right which is also why i chose the 600T in the first place, but i do like the simplicity of the bigger cases everything fit from the get go no cutting no modding required to fitting the radiators or stuff like that into it (the bigger ones i mean) of course it's not that hard to do in the 600T but you still have to do it, and yeah i guess i'm a bit lazy when it comes to that.

But when i win the lottery i sure as well will make some custom watercooling for sure.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I second the thought of the 900D being overkill,saw one in person when i went to buy my asus board and that thing is hugeeeee,even if i had the money to buy that and fully mod it out i wouldnt want it,its just too humongous....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

The 900D is nice if you have a humongous desk where you can show it of, if you have enough shiny parts to put into it and lets not forget part 3 if you have tah moneh!

I'm cleaning up all the equipment that I don't need and trying to sell it!

* Corsair H80
* Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
* 2 Corsair SP120's
* PS Vita

I hope I get a bit of money out of that. To bad that I don't have the box of the h80 (I ordered that with my original pc from last year and the store assembled it for me)

I can't wait to get home and clean my lovely 600T







It's gonna be nice and shiny. I'm guessing that I'll be cleaning it and 10 seconds later there's a dust layer forming again. Argh I hate dust!

Hmmm choices:

* Sabertooth Z87 + 4770k

or

* EVGA 780 SC acx cooler

or

* Custom waterloop (only cpu)

or

* All of the above (please donate money







)

or

* Nothing


----------



## Dragoon

For the 900D... the word overkill is a colossal understatement.







lol

I came from a pretty big case myself (Antec P190), I can say I loved that case, and if it was originally black painted inside and had 3x120 or 2x120 on the ceiling instead of 2x140 I would've most likely kept it. I know I could've painted it, but... it wouldn't be the same lol. The P190 imho is not much of a moddable case and somewhat average for cable management, but I still have it.









$320 for a couple GPU blocks!?







I could watercool 3 670s with that!

EDIT: @Sparkes:

or
*Custom waterloop - CPU + GPU


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> For the 900D... the word overkill is a colossal understatement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I came from a pretty big case myself (Antec P190), I can say I loved that case, and if it was originally black painted inside and had 3x120 or 2x120 on the ceiling instead of 2x140 I would've most likely kept it. I know I could've painted it, but... it wouldn't be the same lol. The P190 imho is not much of a moddable case and somewhat average for cable management, but I still have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $320 for a couple GPU blocks!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could watercool 3 670s with that!
> 
> EDIT: @Sparkes:
> 
> or
> *Custom waterloop - CPU + GPU


Lol yes if I get another gpu but I'm not gonna watercool my two HD7870's


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> The 900D is nice if you have a humongous desk where you can show it of, if you have enough shiny parts to put into it and lets not forget part 3 if you have tah moneh!
> 
> I'm cleaning up all the equipment that I don't need and trying to sell it!
> 
> * Corsair H80
> * Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
> * 2 Corsair SP120's
> * PS Vita
> 
> I hope I get a bit of money out of that. To bad that I don't have the box of the h80 (I ordered that with my original pc from last year and the store assembled it for me)
> 
> I can't wait to get home and clean my lovely 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be nice and shiny. I'm guessing that I'll be cleaning it and 10 seconds later there's a dust layer forming again. Argh I hate dust!
> 
> Hmmm choices:
> 
> * Sabertooth Z87 + 4770k
> 
> or
> 
> * EVGA 780 SC acx cooler
> 
> or
> 
> * Custom waterloop (only cpu)
> 
> or
> 
> * All of the above (please donate money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> or
> 
> * Nothing


Hmmmmmmmmmmm EVGA 780 SC acx cooler ''EDIT'' GTX 780 reference cooler "just had to do it"....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> For the 900D... the word overkill is a colossal understatement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I came from a pretty big case myself (Antec P190), I can say I loved that case, and if it was originally black painted inside and had 3x120 or 2x120 on the ceiling instead of 2x140 I would've most likely kept it. I know I could've painted it, but... it wouldn't be the same lol. The P190 imho is not much of a moddable case and somewhat average for cable management, but I still have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $320 for a couple GPU blocks!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could watercool 3 670s with that!
> 
> EDIT: @Sparkes:
> 
> or
> *Custom waterloop - CPU + GPU


Well what about this then http://www.quietpcusa.com/Cubitek-Mini-Cube-ITX-Computer-Case-P976.aspx
and this 

On the complete opposite site of the spectrum.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Lol yes if I get another gpu but I'm not gonna watercool my two HD7870's


Well getting a 780 would give you almost no performance increace at all, of course the nice thing is no micro stutter or scaling problems. But that's about it, i would go for watercooling in my honest opinion. Well when you find something worth watercooling, so i guess since you don't want to do it with the 7870's then you could buy a gpu first but yeah only reason. (also freaking expensive then)

Don't buy into Haswell if you have Ivy seriously not worth it, it was more for those with 2nd gen like me, at least wait for Haswell-E(Broadwell) or Skylake/Skymont.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm EVGA 780 SC acx cooler ''EDIT'' GTX 780 reference cooler "just had to do it"....


Haha naaahh, if I'm getting it it's not the reference cooler









http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2206/1/

I think I might actually do the watercooling but, I would like buy one part each month.

August= 240mm rad, september= 200mm rad, oktober= pump, november= reservoir, december= cpu block
=> january= fittings + tube

And I'm good to go








The problem is ofcourse, parts are just laying there haha, doing nothing


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well what about this then http://www.quietpcusa.com/Cubitek-Mini-Cube-ITX-Computer-Case-P976.aspx
> and this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the complete opposite site of the spectrum.
> Well getting a 780 would give you almost no performance increace at all, of course the nice thing is no micro stutter or scaling problems. But that's about it, i would go for watercooling in my honest opinion. Well when you find something worth watercooling, so i guess since you don't want to do it with the 7870's then you could buy a gpu first but yeah only reason. (also freaking expensive then)
> 
> Don't buy into Haswell if you have Ivy seriously not worth it, it was more for those with 2nd gen like me, at least wait for Haswell-E(Broadwell) or Skylake/Skymont.


Seriously... That mobo is the secks. I'd







all over it... lol. I wonder the price tag on that thing... That case looks good too. I do have one case pretty much like that but even slightly smaller, a Lian Li PC-Q11B, love the simplicity of that case, and the fact that I can have two 2.5" HDDs and 2 3.5" in there AND a full height ODD







It's perfect for my media/file server.

@Sparkes

I'm pretty much going to try to do the same thing... lol


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Seriously... That mobo is the secks. I'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all over it... lol. I wonder the price tag on that thing... That case looks good too. I do have one case pretty much like that but even slightly smaller, a Lian Li PC-Q11B, love the simplicity of that case, and the fact that I can have two 2.5" HDDs and 2 3.5" in there AND a full height ODD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's perfect for my media/file server.


Yeah i freaking love Mini-ITX and Micro-ATX seriously awesome little packages of heaven. Would actually love having a second computer with Mini or Micro form factor just so easy to take with you. I mean even if you wanted you could put a 780/Titan in those cases, like a beast the size of your head man that would be awesome actually









Edit: Oh man i could make a folding and or server rig with that case like you said even better mmmm


----------



## Jagermeister

Parts are starting to roll in...build will start this weekend (see sig for details). Going to do a Jagermeister themed case (mostly black & orange with small red/yellow accents). Wish me luck!


----------



## Gyrael

One day I'll have a 400mm radiator in the front of my 600T...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Dismanteling my case, this might have been the warm cpu issue, also duuust
















Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ssgtnubb

Lol


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Dismanteling my case, this might have been the warm cpu issue, also duuust
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yup that is definitely the problem, very badly spread TIM, that at least explains the 12-14C difference from coldest to hottest core. So you might just be lucky it's just that and you wont have to delid to get better temps (sure looks like you are in luck







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Lol


Nice comment man.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah i freaking love Mini-ITX and Micro-ATX seriously awesome little packages of heaven. Would actually love having a second computer with Mini or Micro form factor just so easy to take with you. I mean even if you wanted you could put a 780/Titan in those cases, like a beast the size of your head man that would be awesome actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh man i could make a folding and or server rig with that case like you said even better mmmm


Lian Li makes some sexy cases, I kind of wanted this one instead...


the PC-Q11R, it reminded me of the Soldam Windy cases, but it was like 50% more than the black PC-Q11B and I was on a tight budget. My server specs are really basic (See NineBreaker down on the sig), I built it as a very low power consumption as it is on 24/7.

Also, lol seems that that one is some sort of prototype Q11R, the buttons are below the USB/Audio ports and the USB's/Audio have swapped places.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Parts are starting to roll in...build will start this weekend (see sig for details). Going to do a Jagermeister themed case (mostly black & orange with small red/yellow accents). Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Go for it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Dismanteling my case, this might have been the warm cpu issue, also duuust
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Damn! You got it all "nekkid"







lol looks everything but a 600T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Lol


lol wat?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Lian Li makes some sexy cases, I kind of wanted this one instead...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the PC-Q11R, it reminded me of the Soldam Windy cases, but it was like 50% more than the black PC-Q11B and I was on a tight budget. My server specs are really basic (See NineBreaker down on the sig), I built it as a very low power consumption as it is on 24/7.
> 
> Also, lol seems that that one is some sort of prototype Q11R, the buttons are below the USB/Audio ports and the USB's/Audio have swapped places.


Awesome, really funky light red almost pink color. I would definitely like to make a folding/file and application server, but yeah that again is another punch to my wallet







so many things, uuh man those people who say money don't make you happy sure haven't tried living without them.

But yeah anyways looks great man don't know too much about the server board names and cpu's, well except for Xeon's man those badboys be crazy


----------



## ssgtnubb

I was just laughing because I've uncovered my cooler before to find a similar issue with my TIM, just nice to know I'm not the only one that's had that issue.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

So today i felt super confident in my own abilities, so i decided to delid my prosessor







)) using the safe vise method:

¨


So I clean of the old paste and apply some new, put it back together in my system, and she boots fine!
but!!!!!!! my temps have not improved -. - ( wth right!?) I used som Noctua NT-H1, btw. why is this ???

Pre delid:


Post delid:


Did i not apply the new thermal paste correctly? too much maybe, or not enough?

HELP! really do not feel this "improvment" was worth the risk...


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> So today i felt super confident in my own abilities, so i decided to delid my prosessor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )) using the safe vise method:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ¨
> 
> 
> So I clean of the old paste and apply some new, put it back together in my system, and she boots fine!
> but!!!!!!! my temps have not improved -. - ( wth right!?) I used som Noctua NT-H1, btw. why is this ???
> 
> Pre delid:
> 
> 
> Post delid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i not apply the new thermal paste correctly? too much maybe, or not enough?
> 
> HELP! really do not feel this "improvment" was worth the risk...


Damn... Maybe the NT-H1 is not good enough. I see that most people that de-lid use CLP... Or your chips IHS was already surprisingly well made and "pasted" to the die.







That can happen. And I was thinking in some day do that as well...

[OT]That avatar slaughtered me the first time I saw it LOL







Where did you get it? [/OT]

EDIT: I just noticed your 3570k is at 4.8... what volts are you running at? I can't get it nowhere stable below 1.5v... I manage to boot at 1.45 but... well... either BSODs or Windows warns me that a serious error occured and it reboots itself automatically


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Damn... Maybe the NT-H1 is not good enough. I see that most people that de-lid use CLP... Or your chips IHS was already surprisingly well made and "pasted" to the die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can happen. And I was thinking in some day do that as well...
> 
> [OT]That avatar slaughtered me the first time I saw it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get it? [/OT]
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed your 3570k is at 4.8... what volts are you running at? I can't get it nowhere stable below 1.5v... I manage to boot at 1.45 but... well... either BSODs or Windows warns me that a serious error occured and it reboots itself automatically


Damn -. - I might just have to buy a different paste then, maybe one of those liquid metals.
as for the avatar a friend of mine sent me a link to it, i believe he found it browsing /rgaming on reddit







)
edit: It cracks me up everytime, lol

i run mine at 1.270V ? :O 1.45 seems way high :SS
I do feel that i have been quite lucky with my chip though, other then the failed delid


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Damn -. - I might just have to buy a different paste then, maybe one of those liquid metals.
> as for the avatar a friend of mine sent me a link to it, i believe he found it browsing /rgaming on reddit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> edit: It cracks me up everytime, lol
> 
> i run mine at 1.270V ? :O 1.45 seems way high :SS
> I do feel that i have been quite lucky with my chip though, other then the failed delid


Lucky? Sir... you were blessed!









@ 1.27v I should be able to what... 4.4GHz? At 4.5 I had it set to 1.29v.

At 4.6 I have to go up to 1.35v, anything below that and it seems like an "FSB hole", it will always BSOD on boot, else, it's pretty much quite stable. 5GHz?... not even 1.55v will let it boot. Damn... Can't get past the magic 5GHz barrier...









What rotten luck I have with hardware OC capabilities lol... My old Q9450 wouldn't get stable past 3.6GHz while seeing many going over 3.8 and even 4GHz. This 3570k won't reach 5GHz under acceptable voltages.My second GTX 670... can't get it through Unigine Heaven over 1176MHz core. My first can go up to 1248MHz at least.

I'll have to check reddit for some of those avatars... I always laugh everytime I look at that one.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> So today i felt super confident in my own abilities, so i decided to delid my prosessor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )) using the safe vise method:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ¨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I clean of the old paste and apply some new, put it back together in my system, and she boots fine!
> but!!!!!!! my temps have not improved -. - ( wth right!?) I used som Noctua NT-H1, btw. why is this ???
> 
> Pre delid:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post delid:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i not apply the new thermal paste correctly? too much maybe, or not enough?
> 
> HELP! really do not feel this "improvment" was worth the risk...


Well did you apply a very VERY thin layer of paste because the amount you need to put on there is so minuscule it's insane. You might have too much on there, doubt it's the other way around since that's practically impossible. Also deliding doesn't make you temperatures go insanely much down, but yeah you should see better temps than those definitely, but most people actually do it because of better overclocking potential and lower voltages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Damn -. - I might just have to buy a different paste then, maybe one of those liquid metals.
> as for the avatar a friend of mine sent me a link to it, i believe he found it browsing /rgaming on reddit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> edit: It cracks me up everytime, lol
> 
> i run mine at 1.270V ? :O 1.45 seems way high :SS
> I do feel that i have been quite lucky with my chip though, other then the failed delid


1.270V is indeed a very good voltage for 4.8ghz, if i were to watercool my cpu i would get low-mid 50's C under load, and would probably be able to overclock to past 5ghz with hopefully less than 1.40V. Also yeah reddit is a good source of everything, probably the biggest time sink other than Steam. Really great stuff there can definitely recommend checking out other subreddits too, also a lot of famous people do AMA's (Ask me anything) on there really nice to see.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Lucky? Sir... you were blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1.27v I should be able to what... 4.4GHz? At 4.5 I had it set to 1.29v.
> 
> At 4.6 I have to go up to 1.35v, anything below that and it seems like an "FSB hole", it will always BSOD on boot, else, it's pretty much quite stable. 5GHz?... not even 1.55v will let it boot. Damn... Can't get past the magic 5GHz barrier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What rotten luck I have with hardware OC capabilities lol... My old Q9450 wouldn't get stable past 3.6GHz while seeing many going over 3.8 and even 4GHz. This 3570k won't reach 5GHz under acceptable voltages.My second GTX 670... can't get it through Unigine Heaven over 1176MHz core. My first can go up to 1248MHz at least.
> 
> I'll have to check reddit for some of those avatars... I always laugh everytime I look at that one.


Well i kinda feel bad for you son i got 99 problems but the chip ain't one. Well other than the fact that i run 4.5ghz at 1.30V actually but that's with LLC at extreme to get the right amount under load Vdroop sure helps a lot keeping the voltage steady.

I haven't tried going beyond 4.6ghz yet got it at 1.35V with air which i think is alright. My GTX 780 is currently running at 1188mhz on core clock and that's from a standard base clock of 863 so thats over 300mhz difference not bad really, and from 6ghz to 7ghz memory clock.

Edit; Yeah definitely check out reddit, man what a time sink that website is, spend countless hours on there. So many good sub categories also aptly named subreddits. Good stuff, also if you just want quick funny images really (even though i actually hate mentioning this site) try out 9GAG.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> The 900D is nice if you have a humongous desk where you can show it of, if you have enough shiny parts to put into it and lets not forget part 3 if you have tah moneh!
> 
> I'm cleaning up all the equipment that I don't need and trying to sell it!
> 
> * Corsair H80
> * Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
> * 2 Corsair SP120's
> * PS Vita
> 
> I hope I get a bit of money out of that. To bad that I don't have the box of the h80 (I ordered that with my original pc from last year and the store assembled it for me)
> 
> I can't wait to get home and clean my lovely 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be nice and shiny. I'm guessing that I'll be cleaning it and 10 seconds later there's a dust layer forming again. Argh I hate dust!
> 
> Hmmm choices:
> 
> * Sabertooth Z87 + 4770k
> or
> * EVGA 780 SC acx cooler
> or
> * Custom waterloop (only cpu)
> or
> * All of the above (please donate money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> or
> * Nothing


SpArkLeS, there's nothing wrong with your current setup, I would not waste the money doing an upgrade right now. I've started saving for a nice new 4K monitor as these will start to be released at the end of this year. And I bet you they will release a nice new GPU early next year with dedicated 4K support, interesting times as they are finally catching up with monitor resolution. A 4K 27" or even 30" is going to be insane.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Haha naaahh, if I'm getting it it's not the reference cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2206/1/
> 
> I think I might actually do the watercooling but, I would like buy one part each month.
> 
> August= 240mm rad, september= 200mm rad, oktober= pump, november= reservoir, december= cpu block
> => january= fittings + tube
> 
> And I'm good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is ofcourse, parts are just laying there haha, doing nothing


Don't worry Sparkles, i'm in the same boat as you with my watercooling parts. Mainly because my next big spend on my rig next week(when my pay comes in) would be the 144hz 24inch monitor from Asus, aka VG248QE. Link

My friend has some of the watercooling parts in stock, except for some minor ones which I have to ship in from the US. Thus, I am planning on getting the shipment next month or two. Also, this is very dependent on the release date of the new Radeon HD 9970, which is slated to be released in Oktober. I plan to put that baby under water as well


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

OHHHHH my gosh you guys keep going on about water cooling,can you please stop....lol...I dnt have the money to do that now and if you guys keep building water loops im gonna be inclined to follow....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Funny you should mention building her a pc because im ordering her parts for a new build today....


Sweet. Maybe she'll catch the bug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Now that would be a cool mod for a computer.. install a car stereo and mount some speakers to the side panels, jack up the case and put some spinning chrome mag wheels and of course some lights underneath and maybe hang some fluffy dice off the DVD tray..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some oonce oonce music blaring from it.
> 
> And dont forget the full blown water cooled setup inside.


That would be awesome. I wonder if you could use the bass somehow for driving the water?
The faster the beat, the cooler the cpu....

I still think someone should take one of these big giant cases and add a beer fridge inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I was doing some modding and I think I went a little to far and scratched the **** out of my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you guys recommend I do to cover the scratches. Here's what it looks like so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


When I first got my case, I painted the chrome backplate for my motherboard and the video card with this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00407V52G

The match was uncanny (no pun intended). I might have a pic, sec....



you could always spray some on a small paint brush (like one used for painting models) and dab it in the scratches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update of my Rig....Need to find my other sli bridge,hate the colour of this asus one...


That looks great. Nice job there bud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conc3ntrate*
> 
> Well, it took one dead power supply and several dead sticks of memory, but I've finally managed to assemble my new build. Gotta say I'm really happy with the result, and the case was great to build in (second time building a computer for me). I've lurked this thread for quite a while admiring all the awesome builds and picking up tips and ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy cell pictures - no money for a camera, spent it all on the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build. I have an NZXT Hue as well. I love the option to use any colour you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> For those with a 600T and the H220: making a quick cut in top of the case lets you flip the rad right side up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue was the top mesh wouldn't close fully. No matter, another quick snip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it closes fine. I'm someone already knew something about this, but just in case


Nice job on that. How do you like your cooler?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah the thing about Denmark is, it's pretty much the extremes all the time. For instance we had one of the coldest winters in many many years with as low as -25C and the summer times get as hot as 35C though thats rare mostly around 28-30C.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Add that to the fact that i have computer under cielling with bad insulation to keep the heat/cold out it sure doesn't help, guess i must take an extra long extender cable box and sit outside in the garden with a parasol, at least i'll get a nice tan (stupid almost ginger genes takes forever to get a tan)
> 
> Yeah the build first reminded me of the DLC Blood Dragon for Far Cry 3, which well is also taken out of a 80's sci-fi anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cool apparently steam community is down right now at least for me, can't see friends list uhh, yeah i played a lot of Borderlands 1 back in the days, and a bit of Borderlands 2 as you can see, mainly because of the discounted DLC/Season Pass. All about the loot man, just wish Diablo III wasn't sucha let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love summer and all the only reason i've come to be quite annoyed by it is because i have gotten some allergies, mainly grass and pollen ***. I have to take like a bajillion pills and nasal sprays else my eyes turn completely red and inchy with my nose constantly sneezing. Man why must nature hate me so much. Well i guess i'm also more accustomed to winter since it's a little more normal here with lower temperatures (though they can skyrocket like they do now) The lowest temperatures i've been through was minus -30C see now thats freaking COLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well move to Canada, well actually i'd love to move to Canada, amazing country. And so many more opportunities


It's funny you should say that. Denmark sounds very similar to Winnipeg for climate, although it does get a little bit colder than -25 here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Damn -. - I might just have to buy a different paste then, maybe one of those liquid metals.
> as for the avatar a friend of mine sent me a link to it, i believe he found it browsing /rgaming on reddit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> edit: It cracks me up everytime, lol
> 
> i run mine at 1.270V ? :O 1.45 seems way high :SS
> I do feel that i have been quite lucky with my chip though, other then the failed delid


Yeah, try some Coollaboratory Liquid Pro or Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. I'd love to see your results.


----------



## deception345

So finally after 3 weeks of waiting for my new cooler, My H100i arrives at CentreCom for pick up.
Since I have a X58 motherboard, I'm hoping I can do push and pull config. Also I found a solution to my scratching problem.
I was looking though the garage when I came accross some black acrylic paint. I'll just get a small fine brush and patch up the marks


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> It's funny you should say that. Denmark sounds very similar to Winnipeg for climate, although it does get a little bit colder than -25 here.


Heh yeah Canada and Denmark share quite some similarities, we have a pretty similar health care system for instance. But man do Canada look better as a country in a whole, i would love to move over there or at least visit Canada when i have saved some money up, only problem i don't know a lot about immigration and the politics about getting a visa (or licence to work) But would definitely love to visit the big cities like Toronto, Vancouver and Winnipeg, looks like really awesome cities, really love the nature of the far east Canada


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> The 900D is nice if you have a humongous desk where you can show it of, if you have enough shiny parts to put into it and lets not forget part 3 if you have tah moneh!
> 
> I'm cleaning up all the equipment that I don't need and trying to sell it!
> 
> * Corsair H80
> * Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
> * 2 Corsair SP120's
> * PS Vita
> 
> I hope I get a bit of money out of that. To bad that I don't have the box of the h80 (I ordered that with my original pc from last year and the store assembled it for me)
> 
> I can't wait to get home and clean my lovely 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be nice and shiny. I'm guessing that I'll be cleaning it and 10 seconds later there's a dust layer forming again. Argh I hate dust!
> 
> Hmmm choices:
> 
> * Sabertooth Z87 + 4770k
> 
> or
> 
> * EVGA 780 SC acx cooler
> 
> or
> 
> * Custom waterloop (only cpu)
> 
> or
> 
> * All of the above (please donate money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> or
> 
> * Nothing


I was thinking of an upgrade and actually went for the H220 since you can add more parts to it later down the road to include the GPU in the AIO cooling setup. So far, it has worked out really well or me and I might add the GPU to the loop around Christmas time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> For those with a 600T and the H220: making a quick cut in top of the case lets you flip the rad right side up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue was the top mesh wouldn't close fully. No matter, another quick snip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it closes fine. I'm someone already knew something about this, but just in case


Do you have more pictures of this? I am interested in the way you orientated it and would love to see more if available. Just pm me as to not clog up the thread I suppose. Thank you!


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I was thinking of an upgrade and actually went for the H220 since you can add more parts to it later down the road to include the GPU in the AIO cooling setup. So far, it has worked out really well or me and I might add the GPU to the loop around Christmas time.
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Do you have more pictures of this? I am interested in the way you orientated it and would love to see more if available. Just pm me as to not clog up the thread I suppose. Thank you!


Me as well please.


----------



## maortega15

So I am now finished with my build. As a newbie with this case, please forgive me for my ignorant question below.

How do I install a 3.5" Standard Desktop Hard Drive onto the drive tray with the pins the way?? If the pins have to be removed, how do I remove them?

Thanks and once again, pardon my ignorance.

Cheers.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> So I am now finished with my build. As a newbie with this case, please forgive me for my ignorant question below.
> 
> How do I install a 3.5" Standard Desktop Hard Drive onto the drive tray with the pins the way?? If the pins have to be removed, how do I remove them?
> 
> Thanks and once again, pardon my ignorance.
> 
> Cheers.


You place one side of the HDD onto the pins, then gently force the other side in. Don't know if I was clear enough in the explanation. Do let me know. The trays bend pretty well, don't be afraid to arch them a little in order to place the HDD in place.


----------



## maortega15

Thanks mate! Worked just fine.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

I know this is OT but regarding the delid i recently did i've figured out what was wrong







) I guess it is a common mistake that it is the TIM thats causing the ivys to get so hot, because intel are such cheapOes, but really the point of the delid is removing the IHS glue to close the gap between the cpu dice and the IHS







though i figure some of you allready know this, i really did not, i just thought the TIM was bad so when i first popped the lid off i did not bother removing the glue, and so thats why i had almost no decrease in temperatures







now that i have removed the glue i get almost a 10c drop in avrage max temps during small fft in prime95, wich is ok







after 5hours of battlefield only one core hit >60c so thats good atleast







)

Aldo tried asking in the delid thread but they just raged and told me to look it up in the OP :'( hehe


----------



## Jagermeister

Quick question for those of you with an H100i...

Is there a practical reason why most of you ran the tubing along the left side of the case vs the right side over the ram?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Quick question for those of you with an H100i...
> 
> Is there a practical reason why most of you ran the tubing along the left side of the case vs the right side over the ram?


Eh... No practical reason, probably tubing routing and bends since the block fittings are on the right the tubing makes a more wide route to the rad, also it looks better imo


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Quick question for those of you with an H100i...
> 
> Is there a practical reason why most of you ran the tubing along the left side of the case vs the right side over the ram?


When I was using the H100i I had the tubes running to the left just because I thought it looked better and it seemed to naturally want to go that way. Basically what Dragoon said.


----------



## deception345

***UPDATE***
Alright we are back in business. I have patched up the marks and it blends perfectly, unless you shine a bright light on it.








Either way it wont matter coz my case wont have LED's and with the side panel on you wont see it. I have also started working on my mold for mounting a 120mm AF fan in the optical drive bay. Should be done soon when the paint drys









-+

***UPDATE***
My little mod is finished and with great results! I get a huge amount of airflow in with a decent amount of static pressure. I will also be taking Reapers advice and mount a 140mm AF were the hard drives are











Also managed to hide the scratch marks! Who said you need zip ties or HDD cages


----------



## Mergatroid

^ LOL, your simple, elegant solution made me smile. Nice job.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> Alright we are back in business. I have patched up the marks and it blends perfectly, unless you shine a bright light on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way it wont matter coz my case wont have LED's and with the side panel on you wont see it. I have also started working on my mold for mounting a 120mm AF fan in the optical drive bay. Should be done soon when the paint drys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]-+
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> My little mod is finished and with great results! I get a huge amount of airflow in with a decent amount of static pressure. I will also be taking Reapers advice and mount a 140mm AF were the hard drives are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also managed to hide the scratch marks! Who said you need zip ties or HDD cages


Nice mod,i also have a corsair 120 AF 120 in my optical bay for extra cooling inside my case,the good thing about having the hard drive cages left in,is that you can either mount a 140 or 2 x120 fans on it....


----------



## Devious Dog

Just finished modding my top cover so it protects my two 200m fans, almost back to looking like a normal Corsair 600 with the exception of the front grill which I still have to make. But as you can see it is all coming back together rather well when you take into consideration it has two 400mm radiators and eight 200mm fans.









Now I have that done.. back to some gaming.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just finished modding my top cover so it protects my two 200m fans, almost back to looking like a normal Corsair 600 with the exception of the front grill which I still have to make. But as you can see it is all coming back together rather well when you take into consideration it has two 400mm radiators and eight 200mm fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have that done.. back to some gaming.


Build looks amazing! well done, guess i never really thought you would get it to look like a 600t again but you sure did. Great to see crazy projects like this done with this case, we all know its the most awesome case around







I'll be looking forward to seeing some more updates on the front panel you will be making


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

So I've been messing around with the black acrylic panel. It's shiny though, should I leave it like this or put a matte sticker over it. Don't look at the cable management, it's temporarely. Hehe









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just finished modding my top cover so it protects my two 200m fans, almost back to looking like a normal Corsair 600 with the exception of the front grill which I still have to make. But as you can see it is all coming back together rather well when you take into consideration it has two 400mm radiators and eight 200mm fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have that done.. back to some gaming.


Really nice,must say im awaiting to see what you do with the front panel....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So I've been messing around with the black acrylic panel. It's shiny though, should I leave it like this or put a matte sticker over it. Don't look at the cable management, it's temporarely. Hehe
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


The fact that you mentioned it i dnt think you are digging the shine,i think it fair to assume you are going with the matte black....







...Matte black gets my vote....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So I've been messing around with the black acrylic panel. It's shiny though, should I leave it like this or put a matte sticker over it. Don't look at the cable management, it's temporarely. Hehe
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Hmm why did you opt for the SSD in the front and not just in the back of the case with all the wires, unless of course that's what you meant with not final. Anyways i really like it, and matte black is definitely the best looking if you don't like glare, i love matte finishes some of the best looking things imo.

And damnit it looks like a my fan headers on my motherboard are dead something i just found out recently (know it's off topic) so i looks like i have to upgrade my motherboard sooner or later, the only problem with that is, i will also need a new CPU + cooler and soundcard because i have one of the only motherboards with integrated Dolby Digital Live which is what i need for my headset sadly







So much money i have to spend at some point ughgh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The fact that you mentioned it i dnt think you are digging the shine,i think it fair to assume you are going with the matte black....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Matte black gets my vote....


Yeah indeed matte finishes are the best kind of finishes, no fingerprints and no glare really sweet. Something along these lines http://www.cutlasercut.com/laser-cutting-materials-laser-engraving-materials/black-matte-frosted-acrylic don't know exactly where you buy this stuff in Europe but looks great.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nah the wires are a mess at the moment. I need to get some a longer sata cable also the hdd cage is going away. So don't look at the wires









I'll look for matte vinyl stickers


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nah the wires are a mess at the moment. I need to get some a longer sata cable also the hdd cage is going away. So don't look at the wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look for matte vinyl stickers


I actually have a question, i thought about changing my air cooler out with a H100i until i find a lot of money for custom loop, but how much clearance is there for push/pull config, because it doesn't look like it would fit, so what did you do to fit em?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I actually have a question, i thought about changing my air cooler out with a H100i until i find a lot of money for custom loop, but how much clearance is there for push/pull config, because it doesn't look like it would fit, so what did you do to fit em?


There's not much clearance. You will most likely need to offset the radiator about 2cm to side panel in order to have clearence for the EPS12v connector... In my case I had to do it also because of the mobo's chipset waterblock barbs. I'll post a photo for you to see in a moment.

Here they are:



As you can see on the second photo, those screws left of the fans are where the rad is held on to.

And imho... If you plan on doing a custom loop later on, save up the €100+ and skip the H100i







It is a great cooler, but I at the moment I am regretting having spent €110 on it since it's only 8 months old and I plan going full custom loop.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> There's not much clearance. You will most likely need to offset the radiator about 2cm to side panel in order to have clearence for the EPS12v connector... In my case I had to do it also because of the mobo's chipset waterblock barbs. I'll post a photo for you to see in a moment.


Okay thanks, and what about the 2 extra fans what are you connecting them to? A fan controller or just the mobo with something like the included y splitter cable, yeah sorry for my ignorance really haven't tried this before.

Edit: okay thanks for the info, and i don't think i will be getting one too soon either anyway because i will have to upgrade motherboard, CPU+cooler and getting a soundcard, so it will be a long while probably. At least until i'm not jobless anymore


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Okay thanks, and what about the 2 extra fans what are you connecting them to? A fan controller or just the mobo with something like the included y splitter cable, yeah sorry for my ignorance really haven't tried this before.


All 4 fans are plugged onto the H100i, as it has the Corsair link. It can control up to 4 fans. Though, afaik only the included SP120s (2700RPM) work decently with it, a big fail on Corsairs part though, and even these won't go at max rated speed, they only go as high as 2500RPM.

The second pair of SP120 I bought (the red ringed) will only go up as high as about 2040RPM and as low as 1900RPM, the H100i really fails to control the fans too well. Same happened with my previous Skythe S-Flex 1600RPM.

The H100i is not that good as a fan controller. Best would be using a dedicated fan controller... But for what it does, it's enough.

EDIT: Posted the pics up for you on my previous post.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> All 4 fans are plugged onto the H100i, as it has the Corsair link. It can control up to 4 fans. Though, afaik only the included SP120s (2700RPM) work decently with it, a big fail on Corsairs part though, and even these won't go at max rated speed, they only go as high as 2500RPM.
> 
> The second pair of SP120 I bought (the red ringed) will only go up as high as about 2040RPM and as low as 1900RPM, the H100i really fails to control the fans too well. Same happened with my previous Skythe S-Flex 1600RPM.
> 
> The H100i is not that good as a fan controller. Best would be using a dedicated fan controller... But for what it does, it's enough.
> 
> EDIT: Posted the pics up for you on my previous post.


Okay thanks a lot, and that's annoying







with the corsair link, and i can vouch for it being pretty bad i have the AX860i PSU and it ain't exactly good. I'm also wondering how you would connect the 860i and h100i together with Corsair Link.


----------



## Jagermeister

Well I finally got a chance to start on my build last night. I posted a build log if anyone is interested [Project Jagerbomb]. I'm already thinking that I'm not going to install the MSI 660 OC that I have on the way and go with the MSI 760 OC instead. I just need to find someone who has it in stock, lol.


----------



## deception345

***UPDATE***
I have completed my build and I must say this case is so badass, I don't think I will ever sell it!
Although the only complaint about this case is that it's near impossible to do push and pull on a H100i and the fan controller doesn't really slow down the fans that much. It could of been a lot better but other then these 2 things it is amazing.









My windowed side panel is coming either later today or tomorrow so I look forward to that. In the mean time I'm waiting for Corsair to make my SP120 fans controlable though CorsairLINK. I have to use PWM (Stock) fans in the mean time.









I'm thinking of going from 16GB of ram to 24GB and getting another 660 TI PE for SLI and maybe some SSD's.









Sorry for the picture quality, Camera is playing up today


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> I have completed my build and I must say this case is so badass, I don't think I will ever sell it!
> Although the only complaint about this case is that it's near impossible to do push and pull on a H100i and the fan controller doesn't really slow down the fans that much. It could of been a lot better but other then these 2 things it is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My windowed side panel is coming either later today or tomorrow so I look forward to that. In the mean time I'm waiting for Corsair to make my SP120 fans controlable though CorsairLINK. I have to use PWM (Stock) fans in the mean time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of going from 16GB of ram to 24GB and getting another 660 TI PE for SLI and maybe some SSD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture quality, Camera is playing up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cool, yup this case is sweet! I love it too, won't sell it either, also because I've invested to much with the clear sidepanel. You should remove the drive cage that you don't use









As for me, I WANT TO BUY SOMETHING!!!!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Cool, yup this case is sweet! I love it too, won't sell it either, also because I've invested to much with the clear sidepanel. You should remove the drive cage that you don't use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, I WANT TO BUY SOMETHING!!!!


*chants* Custom loop....custom loop


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Cool, yup this case is sweet! I love it too, won't sell it either, also because I've invested to much with the clear sidepanel. You should remove the drive cage that you don't use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, I WANT TO BUY SOMETHING!!!!


Overclock.net, the death of every member's wallet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> *chants* Custom loop....custom loop


lol









*joins* custom loop... custom loop...

Although I have to second that this case is awesome. It can bite you back if you want to do a complex custom loop, specially dual loop. JUST because of the F







g lack of clearance on the top for a thicker rad or push pull... I'd love to mod the case to slap a 360mm Alphacool UT60 white edition







push or pull or a XT45 in Push/Pull but there's just no space, and I want to keep the 600T looking like one









The gears in my noggin are going loose thinking what I am going to do.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Overclock.net, the death of every member's wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *joins* custom loop... custom loop...
> 
> Although I have to second that this case is awesome. It can bite you back if you want to do a complex custom loop, specially dual loop. JUST because of the F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g lack of clearance on the top for a thicker rad or push pull... I'd love to mod the case to slap a 360mm Alphacool UT60 white edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> push or pull or a XT45 in Push/Pull but there's just no space, and I want to keep the 600T looking like one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gears in my noggin are going loose thinking what I am going to do.


No kidding! I've been doing alot of brainstorming for the 600T and if I should mod the case(which of course I want to avoid as much as possible). I was planning on doing a custom loop for my system as well, since the almost 3 month old H100i is simply not cutting the cheese on keeping my 8350 cooled, partially because the climate in Singapore is hot and humid every day of the year(sucks to be so near the equator).

For rads: 240mm in the top with either pull or push, 200mm in the front in push/pull. Quite a simple layout without any mod I presume. But maybe the most I would do is place the 240mm rad above the top grills and drill two holes for the tubing barbs so I can run a pushpull with the push fans in the interior while the pull fans are dremelled into the top plastic mesh, like a vent style if you know what I mean. I guess that'll be the most modding I would do on my 600T.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> No kidding! I've been doing alot of brainstorming for the 600T and if I should mod the case(which of course I want to avoid as much as possible). I was planning on doing a custom loop for my system as well, since the almost 3 month old H100i is simply not cutting the cheese on keeping my 8350 cooled, partially because the climate in Singapore is hot and humid every day of the year(sucks to be so near the equator).
> 
> For rads: 240mm in the top with either pull or push, 200mm in the front in push/pull. Quite a simple layout without any mod I presume. But maybe the most I would do is place the 240mm rad above the top grills and drill two holes for the tubing barbs so I can run a pushpull with the push fans in the interior while the pull fans are dremelled into the top plastic mesh, like a vent style if you know what I mean. I guess that'll be the most modding I would do on my 600T.


Not that I'm not happy with my 8 month old H100i, it is performing as it should. And everything fairly quiet. But I've gotten bitten by the bug...

Well, yeah, that's a pretty simple solution. But I'd really like to do a dual loop, one for CPU and one for GPUs. A single 200mm or 240mm would be enough for the 3570k, but, either would fall short for two power thirsty GTX 670s. I've gotten some ideas in my mind that I'd love to use









I want to refrain from exterior modding the 600T, doing like you said would require way too much modding for me in order to place the rad between the top grill and the chassis... Also, I don't really have the tools for such work. Most I'd do, as a last resort, would be hanging a 360 or a 480 on the exhaust plugged with quick disconnects... which unfortunately it seems it is what I'll probably have to do.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I kinda did something









But I'm not gonna spoil, you'll have to wait till I get home (same day delivery)


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I kinda did something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not gonna spoil, you'll have to wait till I get home (same day delivery)


you got the reference 780...lol...Seriously tho spill it....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> you got the reference 780...lol...Seriously tho spill it....


Nope and no it's not the acx one either, although I'm seriously consider buying that beast next month, I'm gonna find out how much I might still get from my 2 HD7870's.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nope and no it's not the acx one either, although I'm seriously consider buying that beast next month, I'm gonna find out how much I might still get from my 2 HD7870's.


You bought the asus z87 and an i7 4770k...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You bought the asus z87 and an i7 4770k...


I'm gonna spill it, I did the same as you. I got a great deal on the z77 sabertooth and I figured, why the hell not. So now I hope I can still get a decent amount for my msi board after selling it.

Edit: also I think something is wrong with the lan connector on the board, I randomly loose connection while everything works fine on phone/laptop.

The MSI board already died on my once so be gone with it.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm gonna spill it, I did the same as you. I got a great deal on the z77 sabertooth and I figured, why the hell not. So now I hope I can still get a decent amount for my msi board after selling it.


Holy crap you did,i cnt wait to see it,same here got a great deal on mine also....I must admit i doubt i will ever buy another mobo thats not a sabertooth....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Holy crap you did,i cnt wait to see it,same here got a great deal on mine also....I must admit i doubt i will ever buy another mobo thats not a sabertooth....


Yup, it's just so sweet looking. But me thinks Asus is on to that because they are gonna release more board that have some sort of armor. Like the Z87 Formula and I believe an itx version of the sabertooth.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yup, it's just so sweet looking. But me thinks Asus is on to that because they are gonna release more board that have some sort of armor. Like the Z87 Formula and I believe an itx version of the sabertooth.


i know of the formula and then there is ASUS Gryphon,but im in love with the sabertooth boards,if or when i go z87 im getting a sabertooth...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I also ordered the lian li drive bay thing, finally I can get rid of all those hdd cages


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm gonna spill it, I did the same as you. I got a great deal on the z77 sabertooth and I figured, why the hell not. So now I hope I can still get a decent amount for my msi board after selling it.
> 
> Edit: also I think something is wrong with the lan connector on the board, I randomly loose connection while everything works fine on phone/laptop.
> 
> The MSI board already died on my once so be gone with it.


Noooooo..... man now i also looked at motherboards again, don't tempt me o' glorious PC components. Muuust resist temptation to buy Z77 or Z86, must wait until next chipset.

But but look over there the VI Formula and over there the Z87 Sabertooth, oh and don't forget about the UD4H. Why must you temp me with these awesome red and or black schemed motherboards it's unfair.









Oh and on a serious sidenote my motherboard's fan headers are all dead except the CPU fan, it's been a good 1½ years







well not that it's that big a deal but man it's annoying having something fail.


----------



## Recr3ational

Sup fellow 600t owners,
I need a razer black widow 2012 version. (Blue to match my room etc)
Any offers?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Noooooo..... man now i also looked at motherboards again, don't tempt me o' glorious PC components. Muuust resist temptation to buy Z77 or Z86, must wait until next chipset.
> 
> But but look over there the VI Formula and over there the Z87 Sabertooth, oh and don't forget about the UD4H. Why must you temp me with these awesome red and or black schemed motherboards it's unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and on a serious sidenote my motherboard's fan headers are all dead except the CPU fan, it's been a good 1½ years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well not that it's that big a deal but man it's annoying having something fail.


LOL really all fan headers are dead in 1 and half years? Dafuq? How? Buy new gear... you know you want it...









Now seriously, if your mobo is acting up that badly. Try getting a used Z77 or Z68.









On a side note... I'm cracking my head here. I just found out I have no clearance to fit a 360 rad externally on the back of the case, in the exhaust fan location.

I so want to get one of these...










If I place on the middle section of the rad, the SPDIF audio cable and the quick disconnect barbs will not let me do it, the top section it will hit the floor, plus the same problems as the mid section and few more cables. If I place the rad on the bottom section (Closer to the fittings) ... no cables... but I don't have enough height available under the desk to have the rad standing that tall. F







k

Can I has any ideas? kthx


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> LOL really all fan headers are dead in 1 and half years? Dafuq? How? Buy new gear... you know you want it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now seriously, if your mobo is acting up that badly. Try getting a used Z77 or Z68.


Trust me i want to but money is tight atm, and not only that, if i buy a motherboard used or not, i still have to get a dedicated soundcard because no mobo's today (well at least most don't) support Dolby Digital Live, which i'm fortunate enough to have on my current one integrated (i need it for my Astro A40's) yeah i know it's bad it only supports that codec but the sound is sublime though.

And yeah i have no idea how my fan headers died, well actually the only one working except obviously the CPU header, is the sysfan2 header which isn't controllable by software







man always so unlucky. But anyways the system itself is fine and dandy no problems whatsoever everything in working condition.

But seriously though look at this UD4H mobo, god i love Gigabyte so simplistic and awesome


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Trust me i want to but money is tight atm, and not only that, if i buy a motherboard used or not, i still have to get a dedicated soundcard because no mobo's today (well at least most don't) support Dolby Digital Live, which i'm fortunate enough to have on my current one integrated (i need it for my Astro A40's) yeah i know it's bad it only supports that codec but the sound is sublime though.
> 
> And yeah i have no idea how my fan headers died, well actually the only one working except obviously the CPU header, is the sysfan2 header which isn't controllable by software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man always so unlucky. But anyways the system itself is fine and dandy no problems whatsoever everything in working condition.
> 
> But seriously though look at this UD4H mobo, god i love Gigabyte so simplistic and awesome
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn, that's one good looking mobo









The headphones only working on DDL is kind of lame... They should work with any digital encoder really









You should have a nice selection of DDL enabled sound cards nowadays. I have a X-Fi Forte, and I'm quite happy with it. It supports both DDL and DTS Connect.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Damn, that's one good looking mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The headphones only working on DDL is kind of lame... They should work with any digital encoder really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have a nice selection of DDL enabled sound cards nowadays. I have a X-Fi Forte, and I'm quite happy with it. It supports both DDL and DTS Connect.


Indeed, really like the simplicity nothing fancy other than the really neat looking red heatsinks.

Oh come to think of it.... i'm stupid damnit haha. It's because you get a mixamp and and sound controller with the headset so you can use it for Xbox/PS with 5.1 surround. And to utilize the surround sound on the computer you would either a) need the mixamp and controller together with a DDL supported device of any kind. Or b) just hook it up to any soundcard that supports DDL 5.1/7.1 surround, i don't know if you actually still need the mixamp for it but i think you can just use analog instead.

My best bet is probably to get a Creative Soundblaster Z card.

Edit: and yeah it's stupid they don't support DTS or ALC codecs but that might be licensing issues or just because they are sponsored by Dolby who knows, it's a pain in the a$$ but yeah well at least it sounds great.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> My best bet is probably to get a Creative Soundblaster Z card.


Speaking of those, anyone have any experience with them? I've been wanting one real bad, but I'm not sure if it's gonna be a real upgrade over my (very old) X-Fi XtremeMusic.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Speaking of those, anyone have any experience with them? I've been wanting one real bad, but I'm not sure if it's gonna be a real upgrade over my (very old) X-Fi XtremeMusic.


There was a thread about that exact change









Here http://www.overclock.net/t/1337772/first-impressions-x-fi-xtrememusic-sound-blaster-z


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> LOL really all fan headers are dead in 1 and half years? Dafuq? How? Buy new gear... you know you want it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now seriously, if your mobo is acting up that badly. Try getting a used Z77 or Z68.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note... I'm cracking my head here. I just found out I have no clearance to fit a 360 rad externally on the back of the case, in the exhaust fan location.
> 
> I so want to get one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I place on the middle section of the rad, the SPDIF audio cable and the quick disconnect barbs will not let me do it, the top section it will hit the floor, plus the same problems as the mid section and few more cables. If I place the rad on the bottom section (Closer to the fittings) ... no cables... but I don't have enough height available under the desk to have the rad standing that tall. F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> Can I has any ideas? kthx


Not sure on measurement of this radiator, but why not remove your 5.25" drive bay cage and the 3.5" drive bay and put in the front. Of course this would then limit your locations for radiator and pump.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

That thing is huge!

Lovely mobo. Didn't instal the sabertooth last evening. Got around 09.30pm but it was sooo hot that I was to lazy to instal it. I did open the box and hhmm it's so smexy. Also wow that thing is heavy!

Now I have to keep myself from getting the EVGA GTX780









I might see what AMD brings to the market around October.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> That thing is huge!
> 
> Lovely mobo. Didn't instal the sabertooth last evening. Got around 09.30pm but it was sooo hot that I was to lazy to instal it. I did open the box and hhmm it's so smexy. Also wow that thing is heavy!
> 
> Now I have to keep myself from getting the EVGA GTX780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might see what AMD brings to the market around October.


Dnt keep yourself from getting the evga 780,it would look awesomeeeee with your new mobo.....So just press buy because we know you have it in your cart....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> That thing is huge!
> 
> Lovely mobo. Didn't instal the sabertooth last evening. Got around 09.30pm but it was sooo hot that I was to lazy to instal it. I did open the box and hhmm it's so smexy. Also wow that thing is heavy!
> 
> Now I have to keep myself from getting the EVGA GTX780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might see what AMD brings to the market around October.












I would wait for the HD 9970 due to release in Oct if I were you Sparkles. Its gonna be faster than the 780 and probably gonna cost cheaper, together with the big game bundle!








I'm actually waiting for the 9970 to upgrade from my 7970...talk about the upgrade bug


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would wait for the HD 9970 due to release in Oct if I were you Sparkles. Its gonna be faster than the 780 and probably gonna cost cheaper, together with the big game bundle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually waiting for the 9970 to upgrade from my 7970...talk about the upgrade bug


Yup that's what I was thinking.
This damn computer, I'm gonna change my build name to 'The Money Sucker'.

I was actually thinking about naming my build and have some sort of logo that I would print out on stickers and like put on my fans, psu, ...


----------



## Killeg

This thread is killing me, wanna buy all those new things








Just ordered this baby: http://benq.com/product/monitor/xl2420t to replace my shabby HP office monitor..
But will have to wait until tomorrow until i get it


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yup that's what I was thinking.
> This damn computer, I'm gonna change my build name to 'The Money Sucker'.
> 
> I was actually thinking about naming my build and have some sort of logo that I would print out on stickers and like put on my fans, psu, ...


Sounds about right


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Not sure on measurement of thiator, but why not remove your 5.25" drive bay cage and the 3.5" drive bay an. put in the front. Of course this would then limit your locations for radiator and pump.


I MIGHT just do that! Damn it lol I failed to remember that. I have to check the space on the bottom to place the pumps and reservoirs. The second rad will fit on the top, as a 240mm XT45 will suffice. Too bad the only white rads Alphacool makes are the 360 UT60 and monsta...

I also have to see how to mount that chubby rad on the front...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> This thread is killing me, wanna buy all those new things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered this baby: http://benq.com/product/monitor/xl2420t to replace my shabby HP office monitor..
> But will have to wait until tomorrow until i get it


It is and I'm slightly responsible









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Sounds about right


Hehe








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I MIGHT just do that! Damn it lol I failed to remember that. I have to check the space on the bottom to place the pumps and reservoirs. The second rad will fit on the top, as a 240mm XT45 will suffice. Too bad the only white rads Alphacool makes are the 360 UT60 and monsta...
> 
> I also have to see how to mount that chubby rad on the front...


Do iiiiiiiit








I can't wait to see that









I was wondering, I know it's in here somewhere but I forgot.
If I would put 2 Corsair AF120's in front of the case instead of the Spectre pro, will I get more airflow? Also the mounting holes didn't line up for 2 120's right?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> It is and I'm slightly responsible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do iiiiiiiit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering, I know it's in here somewhere but I forgot.
> If I would put 2 Corsair AF120's in front of the case instead of the Spectre pro, will I get more airflow? Also the mounting holes didn't line up for 2 120's right?


The mounting holes will line up for 1 one and then half for the other,the bottom fan will be blocked off by half,I have tried it and the 200mm will works best.....


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> It is and I'm slightly responsible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do iiiiiiiit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering, I know it's in here somewhere but I forgot.
> If I would put 2 Corsair AF120's in front of the case instead of the Spectre pro, will I get more airflow? Also the mounting holes didn't line up for 2 120's right?


I have a Spectre Pro too and considered the airflow quite poor too. I decided to cut the inner plastic grill of the filter yesterday, leaving just the outside frame and I can feel more air running into the case.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I MIGHT just do that! Damn it lol I failed to remember that. I have to check the space on the bottom to place the pumps and reservoirs. The second rad will fit on the top, as a 240mm XT45 will suffice. Too bad the only white rads Alphacool makes are the 360 UT60 and monsta...
> 
> I also have to see how to mount that chubby rad on the front...


I remember seeing something similar to what you might have to do, this is another case but basically the same layout but in a 600.

[Mod/Build Thread] C70 Master Mavis (First time modder). But it should fit in easy.. just make sure the 360 is as high as you can get it in the front and you should be able to put a pump on the bottom and a res there as well.

keep us updated how you go


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> I have a Spectre Pro too and considered the airflow quite poor too. I decided to cut the inner plastic grill of the filter yesterday, leaving just the outside frame and I can feel more air running into the case.


The problem is not with the spectre pro fan, but with the grill whole size and spacing. If you want better air flow look at getting some new grill mesh and re-do. As an example, when I have my front cover off I can feel my two spectre pro 200 mm fans across the room, 6m away and the fans are only running at 7v. As soon as you put the front cover on it drops to only 1.5m way from the front, you really need larger grill wholes. Steel is better as you can get away with less support.. Aluminium is very soft and will bend..


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> The problem is not with the spectre pro fan, but with the grill whole size and spacing. If you want better air flow look at getting some new grill mesh and re-do. As an example, when I have my front cover off I can feel my two spectre pro 200 mm fans across the room, 6m away and the fans are only running at 7v. As soon as you put the front cover on it drops to only 1.5m way from the front, you really need larger grill wholes. Steel is better as you can get away with less support.. Aluminium is very soft and will bend..


I know mine is not the optimal solution, but at least I've seen some some improvements in temperatures when I cut that thing (I cut the plastic frame from the upper mesh panel too). It's weird because whenever I take the front cover off the front Spectre Pro starts to whine....










BTW Sparkles (or whoever has the CyberDruid acrylic panel): I'm about to push the button and order one, does that thing fit perfect or have you had any trouble with it? I still don't know if I should pick the routed or the polished edge model...


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> It is and I'm slightly responsible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do iiiiiiiit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering, I know it's in here somewhere but I forgot.
> If I would put 2 Corsair AF120's in front of the case instead of the Spectre pro, will I get more airflow? Also the mounting holes didn't line up for 2 120's right?


I want to... I want to! lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I remember seeing something similar to what you might have to do, this is another case but basically the same layout but in a 600.
> 
> [Mod/Build Thread] C70 Master Mavis (First time modder). But it should fit in easy.. just make sure the 360 is as high as you can get it in the front and you should be able to put a pump on the bottom and a res there as well.
> 
> keep us updated how you go


I gotta have enough space for two pumps (Probably going Laing DDC-1T Plus 18W) and two res, I am targeting Alphacool Cape Fuzion Core 10 Acetal Black as they are quite cheap and good looking. Exactly for what I want to do









Going to take some cardboard home to sketch stuff, as I also would like to divide the PSU/bottom area of the case from the rest. And to make a rough sketch of the monsta 360 in cardboard to see where it'll fit. See how I'll place the res according to the pumps and space for tubing.

Will do


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> I know mine is not the optimal solution, but at least I've seen some some improvements in temperatures when I cut that thing (I cut the plastic frame from the upper mesh panel too). It's weird because whenever I take the front cover off the front Spectre Pro starts to whine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Sparkles (or whoever has the CyberDruid acrylic panel): I'm about to push the button and order one, does that thing fit perfect or have you had any trouble with it? I still don't know if I should pick the routed or the polished edge model...


I have to put a little strenght on it, but I think that's my cases fault, the original panel also had trouble closing.

I got the polished edge, but I think I would save the money if I had to buy it again and go routed. But polished is nice and shiny.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sup fellow 600t owners,
> I need a razer black widow 2012 version. (Blue to match my room etc)
> Any offers?


I do have a spare one in my collection because my partner doesn't like Chery Blue switches and I had to get a 710+ for the slightly quieter switches.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I got the polished edge, but I think I would save the money if I had to buy it again and go routed. But polished is nice and shiny.


Question, is the only time you can really notice the polished edge is when you open it? or is it noticeable when it is closed? I am having the upgrade bug but nothing that really needs upgrading









Ugh, just started getting TDR's a couple weeks ago after upgrading nvidia drivers and rolling back to 314.22... so reformatted computer tonight to see if that would fix it. Got a TDR right after installing Corsair Link. Wondering if it is linked (ha) to my TDRs... so annoying!


----------



## Jagermeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> But seriously though look at this UD4H mobo, god i love Gigabyte so simplistic and awesome


Did you see the shell shocker for today? $499 after all rebates for i7-4770k, the z87 version of this MB and 16GB Corsair Ram. http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-1391660-_-07232013_1


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Question, is the only time you can really notice the polished edge is when you open it? or is it noticeable when it is closed? I am having the upgrade bug but nothing that really needs upgrading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, just started getting TDR's a couple weeks ago after upgrading nvidia drivers and rolling back to 314.22... so reformatted computer tonight to see if that would fix it. Got a TDR right after installing Corsair Link. Wondering if it is linked (ha) to my TDRs... so annoying!


I don't know, I guess you don't really notice it, but I would need to compare to be sure. I'll try to take a picture when it's closed.

Question: Anyone here played Tomb Raider on the highest settings? I loved the game on ps3, but I was wondering if I should play it again on the pc with nicer graphics


----------



## Jagermeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I don't know, I guess you don't really notice it, but I would need to compare to be sure. I'll try to take a picture when it's closed.
> 
> Question: Anyone here played Tomb Raider on the highest settings? I loved the game on ps3, but I was wondering if I should play it again on the pc with nicer graphics


I just picked it up via stream summer sale, I should have my rig up and running this evening hopefully (wish me luck) as the rest of my parts arrive today.


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I don't know, I guess you don't really notice it, but I would need to compare to be sure. I'll try to take a picture when it's closed.
> 
> Question: Anyone here played Tomb Raider on the highest settings? I loved the game on ps3, but I was wondering if I should play it again on the pc with nicer graphics


Can't compare it with the PS3 version bc I haven't seen it, but I'm playing it on ultra (TressFX off) at stable 60 fps. The game looks awesome and runs really smooth.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Did you see the shell shocker for today? $499 after all rebates for i7-4770k, the z87 version of this MB and 16GB Corsair Ram. http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-1391660-_-07232013_1


wow really nice combo,that 4770k alone almost cost $400 in australia....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I don't know, I guess you don't really notice it, but I would need to compare to be sure. I'll try to take a picture when it's closed.
> 
> Question: Anyone here played Tomb Raider on the highest settings? I loved the game on ps3, but I was wondering if I should play it again on the pc with nicer graphics


One of the best games I have played all year,maxed it when I had my 670's,graphic is awesome on the pc level,also maxed it again with the 780's....TressFX will be the only taxing thing about it,but damn I couldnt play without it being on....it was just said that it only affected lara's hair....


----------



## Jagermeister

I just received email notification that the MSI GTX 760 OC cards just arrived in stock at newegg so I pulled the trigger on two for an SLI setup. Going to be returning the MSI GTX 660 that just arrived. I'm sure I'll be much happier with this decision.











Now the question is, do I send back my 620W SeaSonic M12II Bronze? Check out the build specs in my sig or build log.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Crap, I just installed the sabertooth and my pc won't start anymore. Well it powers on, fans spin and poef off few seconds everything restarts. Damn is the mobo broken or did I mess something up?

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yup that's what I was thinking.
> This damn computer, I'm gonna change my build name to 'The Money Sucker'.
> 
> I was actually thinking about naming my build and have some sort of logo that I would print out on stickers and like put on my fans, psu, ...


Call it dollar dollar bill's y'all, but seriously how much have you put into it i think i've at least put 2.3k € or so into it. This website sure is the killer of wallets.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Did you see the shell shocker for today? $499 after all rebates for i7-4770k, the z87 version of this MB and 16GB Corsair Ram.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-1391660-_-07232013_1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah that looks like a veeery sweet deal holy damn, but i don't live in america







stupid Euro prices, i hate having to pay 25% more for a product. And i'm sure the Aussies have it just as bad if not worse. I can never get any combo deals in this country no matter where i look, the closest place you can get deals like that would be in the UK. And they of course don't ship to Europe at least not the ones that are like newegg.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> I do have a spare one in my collection because my partner doesn't like Chery Blue switches and I had to get a 710+ for the slightly quieter switches.


Are you looking to sell? I just need a blue keyboard to match then my games room is basically finished


----------



## Dragoon

Alright guys. I did some measuring, calculations, a alot of gear crunching. Noggin's working like a well oiled machine







I think...

*Here's da case as it stands*


*My improvised model of the Monsta 360 rad LOL







Beat that Alphacool!







* On a side note... That thing is HUGE.


*Rad should go as far as this, already considering the intake fan depth, add another 25mm chunk more for pull fans*


*After nearly 1 hour of measuring, calculating, measuring again... I have a small sketch of the case divider. Units are millimeters*


Seems that the rad will easily fit the front of the case, but I'm still lost as how I am going to hold on the rad to the front of the case...

Now all I gotta do is go to a local acrylic shop and ask for a quote for a black acrylic sheet with 520 by 335 If a flat 90 deg bend. Now if I want to make a curved bend with a 5mm radius *-If I'm not terribly mistaken, and I hope not-* it will be 2πr=2π*5=31.41mm... Being a quarter circle It'll be 31.41/4=7.85mm adding up to 520 by 343


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Are you looking to sell? I just need a blue keyboard to match then my games room is basically finished


Why not get a Ducky Shine 2 or wait for Shine 3 if you don't know what keyboard that is here is a picture


And there is also a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8/X9 you can basically get them in any color combination and MX switches you want very customizable.


Not trying to discourage you from buying the Razer BlackWidow just giving you some good alternatives if you want endless customization, and i'm sure you can find the keyboards used on Ebay easily if you don't want to pay full price or don't live in america.

Edit: Hmm seems it's a little harder finding them used than i thought oh well, still very good. But if anything BlackWidow is also a fine keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Alright guys. I did some measuring, calculations, a alot of gear crunching. Noggin's working like a well oiled machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think...
> 
> *Here's da case as it stands*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My improvised model of the Monsta 360 rad LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that Alphacool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * On a side note... That thing is HUGE.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rad should go as far as this, already considering the intake fan depth, add another 25mm chunk more for pull fans*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After nearly 1 hour of measuring, calculating, measuring again... I have a small sketch of the case divider. Units are millimeters*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the rad will easily fit the front of the case, but I'm still lost as how I am going to hold on the rad to the front of the case...
> 
> Now all I gotta do is go to a local acrylic shop and ask for a quote for a black acrylic sheet with 520 by 335 If a flat 90 deg bend. Now if I want to make a curved bend with a 5mm radius *-If I'm not terribly mistaken, and I hope not-* it will be 2πr=2π*5=31.41mm... Being a quarter circle It'll be 31.41/4=7.85mm adding up to 520 by 343


Oh man you did buy congrats man gonna be so awesome can't wait to see the progression and final outcome.









And that is some nice math you got there







just kidding hah, but have you bought all the other components for it, to watercool?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Why not get a Ducky Shine 2 or wait for Shine 3 if you don't know what keyboard that is here is a picture
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is also a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8/X9 you can basically get them in any color combination and MX switches you want very customizable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to discourage you from buying the Razer BlackWidow just giving you some good alternatives if you want endless customization, and i'm sure you can find the keyboards used on Ebay easily if you don't want to pay full price or don't live in america.
> 
> Edit: Hmm seems it's a little harder finding them used than i thought oh well, still very good. But if anything BlackWidow is also a fine keyboard.
> Oh man you did buy congrats man gonna be so awesome can't wait to see the progression and final outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is some nice math you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding hah, but have you bought all the other components for it, to watercool?


LOL no no, not yet! I still haven't bought the rad. When I said it was huge I was really speaking about the model I made, as it was actually done 1:1 ratio. You can have a pretty clear idea of the size of that thing. Also, according to Alphacool, it weighs 2.329KG









If no setbacks I'll start ordering some parts by the start of August. Man... it's going to take a while to have everything...


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Why not get a Ducky Shine 2 or wait for Shine 3 if you don't know what keyboard that is here is a picture
> 
> 
> And there is also a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8/X9 you can basically get them in any color combination and MX switches you want very customizable.
> 
> 
> Not trying to discourage you from buying the Razer BlackWidow just giving you some good alternatives if you want endless customization, and i'm sure you can find the keyboards used on Ebay easily if you don't want to pay full price or don't live in america.
> 
> Edit: Hmm seems it's a little harder finding them used than i thought oh well, still very good. But if anything BlackWidow is also a fine keyboard.
> Oh man you did buy congrats man gonna be so awesome can't wait to see the progression and final outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is some nice math you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding hah, but have you bought all the other components for it, to watercool?






ooo im going for the nighthawk, Thanks man
there isnt anywhere in the uk which sells them


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> LOL no no, not yet! I still haven't bought the rad. When I said it was huge I was really speaking about the model I made, as it was actually done 1:1 ratio. You can have a pretty clear idea of the size of that thing. Also, according to Alphacool, it weighs 2.329KG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If no setbacks I'll start ordering some parts by the start of August. Man... it's going to take a while to have everything...


Oh haha sorry didn't read it thoroughly enough then







And damn that's one fat lady lol. I probably wont even watercool this year well unless i'm lucky, because there are so many other things i would rather want first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> ooo im going for the nighthawk, Thanks man
> there isnt anywhere in the uk which sells them


Yeah it's actually very unfortunate, really hate the ONLY IN AMERICA sites, ugh pisses me off would also really like to buy either a Nighthawk or a Shine3 when it comes out. The good news is though the Shine3 will be sold worldwide in shops so that would be a little easier getting.





 here is a video showing the Ducky line looks really neat. So many lighting effects.

Edit: i mean look at at this so awesome keyboards http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-nighthawk-x9-semi-custom-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html you can buy them on that site but there are probably taxes and fees









*Another edit:* alternativly you can get a corsair K70 or K95 everywhere in the world, and they are also very high quality keyboards they come in either red or blue back lighting with Cherry MX Red's.

This is Cherry red with blue backlight
Here's some links http://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-vengeance-k70-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-silver-cherry-mx-red-switches

This is Cherry red with red back light
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/gaming/pc-gaming-accessories/pc-gaming-accessories/gaming-keyboards/corsair-vengeance-k70-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-21354584-pdt.html


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Crap, I just installed the sabertooth and my pc won't start anymore. Well it powers on, fans spin and poef off few seconds everything restarts. Damn is the mobo broken or did I mess something up?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


All you might need to do is reseat the ram sticks,i have had that problem before.and if that doesnt work pull the cmos battert out fro about 5 minutes then place it back in....


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> LOL no no, not yet! I still haven't bought the rad. When I said it was huge I was really speaking about the model I made, as it was actually done 1:1 ratio. You can have a pretty clear idea of the size of that thing. Also, according to Alphacool, it weighs 2.329KG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If no setbacks I'll start ordering some parts by the start of August. Man... it's going to take a while to have everything...


If you have not yet bought the radiator, then have a look at the Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator. These fit perfectly in the front and would leave loads of room for res and pumps, I'm sure you have seen my build.. but if not check my sig for my current build log. . OH, You could even throw a 360 up top.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> If you have not yet bought the radiator, then have a look at the Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator. These fit perfectly in the front and would leave loads of room for res and pumps, I'm sure you have seen my build.. but if not check my sig for my current build log. . OH, You could even throw a 360 up top.


Yup I've seen it! That's some sweet work.









That... that is possible... My idea was the front rad to cool the GPUs and the top rad, CPU only, and probably VRMs through the MVF stock block. That's why a *good* radiator is crucial.

The Phobya 400 v2 (all copper) will most likely do a better job than the monsta. I can have push/pull with all 4 fans inside the case, have a 240mm rad on top for the CPU and save up roughly 40mm of space!








why didn't I think of that before?

On a side note.... I may not do as I planned before. Buying few parts at a time will murder my wallet in the long run due to shipping costs by doing multiple purchases since I have to order internationally. So I'll just save up €750 (lol), or try to find this stuff locally...









I've had no problems with watercoolinguk.co.uk. I've ordered some stuff from them before. Their prices are quite good, even better than on a local store and way more variety of parts.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Yup I've seen it! That's some sweet work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That... that is possible... My idea was the front rad to cool the GPUs and the top rad, CPU only, and probably VRMs through the MVF stock block. That's why a *good* radiator is crucial.
> 
> The Phobya 400 v2 (all copper) will most likely do a better job than the monsta. I can have push/pull with all 4 fans inside the case, have a 240mm rad on top for the CPU and save up roughly 40mm of space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why didn't I think of that before?
> 
> On a side note.... I may not do as I planned before. Buying few parts at a time will murder my wallet in the long run due to shipping costs by doing multiple purchases since I have to order internationally. So I'll just save up €750 (lol), or try to find this stuff locally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had no problems with watercoolinguk.co.uk. I've ordered some stuff from them before. Their prices are quite good, even better than on a local store and way more variety of parts.


A 240 up top would do for the cpu, it just depends if you are going to overclock the cpu or not, if so a 360 could be a better option. Additionally there is very little gain by having a dual loop system over a single loop system, lots of people opt for a single loop system so they keep the inside tubing looking nice and deal with the couple degree difference.

If you do go the 360 up top way, you will have to look at where the end of the radiator is in reference to the front of the case, and then look at the radiator and fans of the front setup and make sure you have enough room.

This is what I am meaning.



I got my radiators from FrozenCPU as I could not get them in Australia.

This might help you decide though, this is Car17 setup which is a 240 up top and a 400 in the front with push / pull on the 400.



Oh, his res is behind the mainboard tray, you can see where the pipes are going. From the last conversation I had with him, he was going to swap out his top 240 and put a 360 up top.


----------



## Radiant93

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> I want to share my 600T as well. I'm having problems with the loop at the moment. any suggestions would be nice. I currently have a 240mm GT Stealth XFlow and a 120mm GT Stealth (normal).
> 
> Thanks.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Ahh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it looked like it was colored tubing haha.
> 
> Yea I can see that it is quite a hard choice to make. What I personally would do is to try to get more yellow and black into the build while not getting rid of the blue you have. For example, painting the rings of the Corsair fans yellow to match the cables and mobo could actually work out quite well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> I agree. The rings would compliment the theme a lot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I think that sounds great. Will give you a more consistent theme. I'd say, paint the fan rings first and see how that turns out before switching the liquid. You don't want the RAM's to feel out of place.


Hi Guys! I'm back and getting ready for an Expo this weekend. I have followed most of your advice and tell me what you think?




*EDIT*: Yeah! .. I'll also have to place that BOSS ME-70 somewhere inside the case


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> 
> Hi Guys! I'm back and getting ready for an Expo this weekend. I have followed most of your advice and tell me what you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: Yeah! .. I'll also have to place that BOSS ME-70 somewhere inside the case


Love the custom paint work on the side panels, looking really good.


----------



## Branish

I finally swapped out the blue LEDs for white ones. Here are the updated pictures. Someone earlier said they wanted the white Monsta rad. Well here's what it looks like if you don't mind doing some modding.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Crap, I just installed the sabertooth and my pc won't start anymore. Well it powers on, fans spin and poef off few seconds everything restarts. Damn is the mobo broken or did I mess something up?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> All you might need to do is reseat the ram sticks,i have had that problem before.and if that doesnt work pull the cmos battert out fro about 5 minutes then place it back in....
Click to expand...

Omg I love you right now! The ram sticks did it, I almost missed my train but I had to try it. Thanks









Wow I missed a lot of conversation. Me gonna read it when I'm at work.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Omg I love you right now! The ram sticks did it, I almost missed my train but I had to try it. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I missed a lot of conversation. Me gonna read it when I'm at work.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Blushing right now.....







, but seriously im glad you got it all worked out,cant wait to see pics....


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I finally swapped out the blue LEDs for white ones. Here are the updated pictures. Someone earlier said they wanted the white Monsta rad. Well here's what it looks like if you don't mind doing some modding.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man this is just beautiful.. really nice job








I think the white LEDs really give it a nice finish.. better than the blue ones imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> wow really nice combo,that 4770k alone almost cost $400 in australia....


I know that feel.. really hard to get your hands on computer hardware here in switzerland too..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> 
> Hi Guys! I'm back and getting ready for an Expo this weekend. I have followed most of your advice and tell me what you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: Yeah! .. I'll also have to place that BOSS ME-70 somewhere inside the case


Oh lovely! I love the yellow, seriously, if I wouldn't already have sleeved my 24pin, I would do a white/black/yellow theme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I finally swapped out the blue LEDs for white ones. Here are the updated pictures. Someone earlier said they wanted the white Monsta rad. Well here's what it looks like if you don't mind doing some modding.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet! Great looking rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Yup I've seen it! That's some sweet work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That... that is possible... My idea was the front rad to cool the GPUs and the top rad, CPU only, and probably VRMs through the MVF stock block. That's why a *good* radiator is crucial.
> 
> The Phobya 400 v2 (all copper) will most likely do a better job than the monsta. I can have push/pull with all 4 fans inside the case, have a 240mm rad on top for the CPU and save up roughly 40mm of space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why didn't I think of that before?
> 
> On a side note.... I may not do as I planned before. Buying few parts at a time will murder my wallet in the long run due to shipping costs by doing multiple purchases since I have to order internationally. So I'll just save up €750 (lol), or try to find this stuff locally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had no problems with watercoolinguk.co.uk. I've ordered some stuff from them before. Their prices are quite good, even better than on a local store and way more variety of parts.


Hehe nice, yup the shipping costs are insane sometimes. I'm looking forward to seeing your work


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Oh lovely! I love the yellow, seriously, if I wouldn't already have sleeved my 24pin, I would do a white/black/yellow theme.
> Sweet! Great looking rig.
> Hehe nice, yup the shipping costs are insane sometimes. I'm looking forward to seeing your work


Sparkles! When are you gonna buy them water cooling parts?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Sparkles! When are you gonna buy them water cooling parts?


Shhhh don't tempt me! Might start next month though. But it's gonna be slow slow slow


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=190466&action=wish_lists .....This would have been my watercooling setup,may have to sell one of my 780's to get this....lol...And this is missing alot of bits and pieces....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=190466&action=wish_lists .....This would have been my watercooling setup,may have to sell one of my 780's to get this....lol...And this is missing alot of bits and pieces....


I can't see it it's private


----------



## uaedroid

Mates, will the Kraken X60 fit inside the Corsair 600T? Thanks.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I can't see it it's private


Stupid me,try again...Watercooling is too expensive....I seriously think i will sell one of the cards and just keep one,that way i spend less money on waterblocks....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Mates, will the Kraken X60 fit inside the Corsair 600T? Thanks.


*NZXT Compatibility List for Kraken X40 and Kraken X60*....This should help you....http://www.pureoverclock.com/2012/11/nzxt-compatibility-list-for-kraken-x40-and-kraken-x60/....


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> A 240 up top would do for the cpu, it just depends if you are going to overclock the cpu or not, if so a 360 could be a better option. Additionally there is very little gain by having a dual loop system over a single loop system, lots of people opt for a single loop system so they keep the inside tubing looking nice and deal with the couple degree difference.
> 
> If you do go the 360 up top way, you will have to look at where the end of the radiator is in reference to the front of the case, and then look at the radiator and fans of the front setup and make sure you have enough room.
> 
> This is what I am meaning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my radiators from FrozenCPU as I could not get them in Australia.
> 
> This might help you decide though, this is Car17 setup which is a 240 up top and a 400 in the front with push / pull on the 400.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, his res is behind the mainboard tray, you can see where the pipes are going. From the last conversation I had with him, he was going to swap out his top 240 and put a 360 up top.


Ooo nice. Well, I can't really overclock my 3570k anywhere beyond where it stands now, unless I crank the volts really high. My chip is really a crappy overclocker. The H100i keeps it around 50C delta, I take that a 50% thicker rad and a higher end block like the EK Supremacy LTX will certainly drop those temps quite a bit. I'll have to do some more measuring today when I get back home from work.









I know a place locally that has Phobya 400s but I am not sure if they are the V2.

I reaaaally want to do dual loop. I have this idea on my head lol:wheee:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Oh lovely! I love the yellow, seriously, if I wouldn't already have sleeved my 24pin, I would do a white/black/yellow theme.
> Sweet! Great looking rig.
> Hehe nice, yup the shipping costs are insane sometimes. I'm looking forward to seeing your work


Heh, this is going to be a tough nut.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Omg I love you right now! The ram sticks did it, I almost missed my train but I had to try it. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I missed a lot of conversation. Me gonna read it when I'm at work.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Oh your lucky then try this memory error haha










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Ooo nice. Well, I can't really overclock my 3570k anywhere beyond where it stands now, unless I crank the volts really high. My chip is really a crappy overclocker. The H100i keeps it around 50C delta, I take that a 50% thicker rad and a higher end block like the EK Supremacy LTX will certainly drop those temps quite a bit. I'll have to do some more measuring today when I get back home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a place locally that has Phobya 400s but I am not sure if they are the V2.
> 
> I reaaaally want to do dual loop. I have this idea on my head lol


My 2500K is a descent overclocker though i do have to raise the voltage quite a bit too after about 4.5Ghz to at least 1.320-1330V. Temps are actually pretty great though for air at around 55C delta under normal gaming load. My idle temps are a bit fluctuating though but hey idle doesn't mean **** anyways i mean my Vcore goes all the way up to 1.380V during idles but quickly down to like 1.230V really big spikes. But yeah LLC/Vdroop doesn't activate when idle.

Man i reaally want to also i mean seeing all these mouth watering builds, but my wallet says no i'm trying constantly looking down into it somehow expecting money to magically appear, kinda like when i look in the fridge thinking it will refill it self if i close and open it again.

But when i do get money, i would love if someone could give me a list on what to get, like fittings tubes coolant and all the small stuff, just so i know exactly what i need.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> *NZXT Compatibility List for Kraken X40 and Kraken X60*....This should help you....http://www.pureoverclock.com/2012/11/nzxt-compatibility-list-for-kraken-x40-and-kraken-x60/....


Thanks a lot J Reaper!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Oh your lucky then try this memory error haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2500K is a descent overclocker though i do have to raise the voltage quite a bit too after about 4.5Ghz to at least 1.320-1330V. Temps are actually pretty great though for air at around 55C delta under normal gaming load. My idle temps are a bit fluctuating though but hey idle doesn't mean **** anyways i mean my Vcore goes all the way up to 1.380V during idles but quickly down to like 1.230V really big spikes. But yeah LLC/Vdroop doesn't activate when idle.
> 
> Man i reaally want to also i mean seeing all these mouth watering builds, but my wallet says no i'm trying constantly looking down into it somehow expecting money to magically appear, kinda like when i look in the fridge thinking it will refill it self if i close and open it again.
> 
> But when i do get money, i would love if someone could give me a list on what to get, like fittings tubes coolant and all the small stuff, just so i know exactly what i need.


LOL what's with those errors?









On a side note, local shop has the Phobya 400 v2!


My CPU only reaches as far as 50C delta under Prime95, gaming it goes between 30 and 40C delta.


----------



## Radiant93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Love the custom paint work on the side panels, looking really good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Oh lovely! I love the yellow, seriously, if I wouldn't already have sleeved my 24pin, I would do a white/black/yellow theme.


Thanks. I'm just about ready for tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> Thanks. I'm just about ready for tomorrow. Wish me luck!




That is one ridiculously good looking mod! Is that a case divider? How did you do that?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> LOL what's with those errors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, local shop has the Phobya 400 v2!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU only reaches as far as 50C delta under Prime95, gaming it goes between 30 and 40C delta.


Haha yeah it's some pretty f'ed up errors, apparently it is a problem with some older graphics cards here is a link about it http://superuser.com/questions/613702/what-explains-the-garbled-message-start-wandows-ngrmadly-in-text-mode

And awesome dude, would love to have one also. Whenever you are about to build your custom loop i really wanna know what parts you ordered like specifically so i can note down what to get. Because i'm really confused as to what fits with what. And it would be awesome to have a check list of things.









Yeah mines a little hotter in benchmarks since it's only on air, in prime it gets to around 70 or so on the hottest core. Which is still alright as long as it's under the 80 mark i can't really complain also since it's a pretty high frequency and voltage.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> Thanks. I'm just about ready for tomorrow. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man makes me want some lemonade now haha









Really sweet looking build, you don't see too many yellow builds these days, at least i don't and it's a very nice addition to the popular red or blue builds.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Man this is just beautiful.. really nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the white LEDs really give it a nice finish.. better than the blue ones imo.


Thanks! Yeah the white LED's really gave it a nice finish. I had the blue ones installed because Dazmode was all sold out of the white 3mm LED's at the time so I used the blue ones that came with the XSPC waterblocks. He finally got some in stock last Thursday so I jumped on them and I'm so glad I did.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Man that is seriously smexy! Be gone with the yellow, misa likey!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Argh now my audio card doesn't seem to work. Crap

Edit: Working but had to put it in the bottom pci slot, strange. Now my gpu's fans are blocked









Any reason that the top pci slot won't work for my Asus Xonar Essence STX on the z77 sabertooth?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Argh now my audio card doesn't seem to work. Crap
> 
> Edit: Working but had to put it in the bottom pci slot, strange. Now my gpu's fans are blocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason that the top pci slot won't work for my Asus Xonar Essence STX on the z77 sabertooth?


Put in back in the first slot and ry this, see if its detected in device manager (search it in the start menu), go to sound, video and game controllers (i think thats what its called), see if its there.

Also in the BIOS (press esc when you see the ASUS logo), see if you can disable onboard audio or Try uninstalling the device (click on the card once in device manager and click del/delete on your keyboard, a prompt will come up, click yes) and then restart and when you log on to windows, it should find and install the drivers.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> Thanks. I'm just about ready for tomorrow. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build there. Very well done. Good luck with your show!


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> Thanks. I'm just about ready for tomorrow. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, jealous!

I am about to pull the trigger on a clear panel... trying to decide if I want a fan hole cut in it or keep it nice and clear. Then do I want the polished edges or not polished. Shipping to Korea costs $58 so looking at $133 for unpolished or $183 for polished + $30 if I want a fan hole cut out. I am thinking if I am spending the money I should just go ahead and get the polished... but I have a hard time sinking my teeth on polished + fan hole for $213, it's more then I paid for the case! Decisions decisions!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Argh now my audio card doesn't seem to work. Crap
> 
> Edit: Working but had to put it in the bottom pci slot, strange. Now my gpu's fans are blocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason that the top pci slot won't work for my Asus Xonar Essence STX on the z77 sabertooth?


Silly question but when you tried the top slot did you have the molex connector connected? I know it sounds silly but I made that mistake a couple of times just being too eager to get the thing working but the board does tell you if it's not connected. If that's not the problem it might be a bad PCI slot. Do you have another card you can try in the top slot? I would do as Reaper suggested first then if that fails try another card in the slot to be sure it's not the board. If it's a bad slot just return the board.

Radiant your build looks great! I wish I had artistic skills to be able to do something like that. I've been thinking of getting my artist friend to do something like that to my Storm Scout case.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hhhmm yes indeed molex was connected because it's not easy to get it in otherwise. Again something I'll have to try tonight.









Thanks


----------



## RocketAbyss

My latest poison


----------



## Gyrael

Good luck, Sparkles. Sounds like a strange problem.

In other news, I just found out Performance PCs doesn't take international credit cards. Not sure where to order Bitfenix braided extensions from now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Radiant93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one ridiculously good looking mod! Is that a case divider? How did you do that?


Thanks. It's customized made from plexiglass, acrylic and a few masking tapes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Man makes me want some lemonade now haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really sweet looking build, you don't see too many yellow builds these days, at least i don't and it's a very nice addition to the popular red or blue builds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Man that is seriously smexy! Be gone with the yellow, misa likey!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice build there. Very well done. Good luck with your show!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Very nice, jealous!
> !


Yup. Thanks everyone. I'm doing some final testing with regards to the lights and making sure everything's fine.

EDIT: Last teaser before I ship this in my car


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> At one point i had dual sp 120's on the cage infront of the cards,had to remove them,it was wayyyyyy too loud so i understand what you mean....The 140 is ideal for this,it makes very little noise at all....


Hi there. The only posts I've made in this thread are about fan selection, haha. Every time I think I've made my mind up, someone else chimes in with something different









I thought the AF 120s were quiet? I was going to pull air in from the top with 2 x AF120s, and exhaust it through the back with a H60 2013. In the front I was going to intake via a 200mm Spectre Pro

Will this be loud? I won't be overclocking, but I really want to minimise noise more than anything.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Hi there. The only posts I've made in this thread are about fan selection, haha. Every time I think I've made my mind up, someone else chimes in with something different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the AF 120s were quiet? I was going to pull air in from the top with 2 x AF120s, and exhaust it through the back with a H60 2013. In the front I was going to intake via a 200mm Spectre Pro
> 
> Will this be loud? I won't be overclocking, but I really want to minimise noise more than anything.


The AF 120's QE are fairly quiet, not the most silent fans you can find but they are all right for the price point. Are you gonna use the stock fans on the H60 or are you going with some SP's or other fans?

The Spectre pro is quiet when it's quiet but some people, me included have experienced some really annoying noises coming from them.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest poison


Nice one buddy, just got a BenQ XL2420T 120Hz Monitor yesterday. It's really fabulous








Was deciding between the BenQ and the Asus, but went with the BenQ because it was somehow cheaper and has some neat features








But nevertheless this is a really nice monitor hope you make good use of it


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Nice one buddy, just got a BenQ XL2420T 120Hz Monitor yesterday. It's really fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was deciding between the BenQ and the Asus, but went with the BenQ because it was somehow cheaper and has some neat features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nevertheless this is a really nice monitor hope you make good use of it


Cool! It was a tough choice between the 2420t and the Asus. Amazon sells the BenQ at a higher price than the Asus which brought me to get the Asus undoubtedly. I have tried both monitors before, though not extensively, so I went for the cheapest one









This is in hopes that when I upgrade my rig further(HD9970, custom loop) in the future, everything is set and I won't have to upgrade in a while(which is a lie!!!)


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Hi there. The only posts I've made in this thread are about fan selection, haha. Every time I think I've made my mind up, someone else chimes in with something different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the AF 120s were quiet? I was going to pull air in from the top with 2 x AF120s, and exhaust it through the back with a H60 2013. In the front I was going to intake via a 200mm Spectre Pro
> 
> Will this be loud? I won't be overclocking, but I really want to minimise noise more than anything.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have that fan config at the moment almost, 1 120mm in back as exhaust and 2 120mm in the top as intake, and one 200mm in the front as intake. The only very noisy part is the stock 200mm Corsair fan, really starting to annoy me. If you want a really quiet and very good 200mm fan go for the Bitfenix Spectre Pro. And for 120mm the ones you have are alright, else you can go for some from this brand http://www.bequiet.com/en the name says it all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The AF 120's QE are fairly quiet, not the most silent fans you can find but they are all right for the price point. Are you gonna use the stock fans on the H60 or are you going with some SP's or other fans?
> 
> The Spectre pro is quiet when it's quiet but some people, me included have experienced some really annoying noises coming from them.


Yeah i have like three 120mm bitfenix spectre pro's and i can vouch for that, though i don't have the 200mm version i can say that they do make some weird noises, also sometimes they seem to be a bit more noisy than the SP120's i have. But still very good in terms of airflow.









On a side note i just changed the TIM on my 780 here yesterday because i got temps all the way up to 86C on normal gaming load (though fairly intensive gaming load) and 40C on idle. So i opened it up yesterday and what did i find.... not a whole lot there where missing some TIM in the middle of the core it was completely bare in the middle!!! so i changed it up with som MX-4. And what temps do i get today 29C on idle and 79C on the highest load, well i can say that is fairly good results from just changing the TIM.


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The AF 120's QE are fairly quiet, not the most silent fans you can find but they are all right for the price point. Are you gonna use the stock fans on the H60 or are you going with some SP's or other fans?
> 
> The Spectre pro is quiet when it's quiet but some people, me included have experienced some really annoying noises coming from them.


Thanks! This feels like groundhog day









I was going to use the stock H60 fan, because it is, essentially, a SP120. I don't mind that.

The main reason1 I chose the Spectre Pro are that
1. I don't want the stock fan
2. It's the only 200mm fan I know with the right depth, that DOESN'T have an LED. Unless there are alternatives?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I have that fan config at the moment almost, 1 120mm in back as exhaust and 2 120mm in the top as intake, and one 200mm in the front as intake. The only very noisy part is the stock 200mm Corsair fan, really starting to annoy me. If you want a really quiet and very good 200mm fan go for the Bitfenix Spectre Pro. And for 120mm the ones you have are alright, else you can go for some from this brand http://www.bequiet.com/en the name says it all.
> Yeah i have like three 120mm bitfenix spectre pro's and i can vouch for that, though i don't have the 200mm version i can say that they do make some weird noises, also sometimes they seem to be a bit more noisy than the SP120's i have. But still very good in terms of airflow.


Thank you. Yep, BeQuiet was the other brand I was looking at.. they're just hard to source in Australia.
If I can source them, then I'll replace the top two with BeQuiet 120s. I'll keep the SP120 for the H60, and keep the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm for the front, unless someone else can tell me a good 200mm non-LED fan that will fit there (if I keep the cages where they are!)


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Cool! It was a tough choice between the 2420t and the Asus. Amazon sells the BenQ at a higher price than the Asus which brought me to get the Asus undoubtedly. I have tried both monitors before, though not extensively, so I went for the cheapest one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in hopes that when I upgrade my rig further(HD9970, custom loop) in the future, everything is set and I won't have to upgrade in a while(which is a lie!!!)


Oh man when i was about to buy a monitor about 6 months ago i was going over pretty much those exact brands, well also Dell included. But i chose a Korean A- monitor from Ebay because i wanted 2560x1440 and though i really liked the Dell Ultrasharp series they were still twice as expensive as the Korean one. For only 300$ ! you could get 1440p, though of course at a risk of getting stuck/dead pixels and back light bleeding. But i pulled the trigger and to my lucky surprise there were none of that, it was absolutely perfect, only minus was the import duties that i forgot to tell the seller i wanted the package marked as less worth but anyway still many times cheaper than any 1440p monitor out there.

Oooh can't wait for Volcanic Islands either though i have a 780 i can't wait to see what AMD have up there sleeve, might even change it to a 9970 if it's going to be a sweet deal. Also is there then something that is going to be called HD 9990 could be hilarious, maybe 9999 LOL. And me neither i honestly can't upgrade in a while, dead broke because of no job


----------



## AlDyer

Haven't been in this thread for ages, but there is a surprise coming in (rough estimate) about 2 weeks


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Thanks! This feels like groundhog day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use the stock H60 fan, because it is, essentially, a SP120. I don't mind that.
> 
> The main reason1 I chose the Spectre Pro are that
> 1. I don't want the stock fan
> 2. It's the only 200mm fan I know with the right depth, that DOESN'T have an LED. Unless there are alternatives?
> Thank you. Yep, BeQuiet was the other brand I was looking at.. they're just hard to source in Australia.
> If I can source them, then I'll replace the top two with BeQuiet 120s. I'll keep the SP120 for the H60, and keep the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm for the front, unless someone else can tell me a good 200mm non-LED fan that will fit there (if I keep the cages where they are!)


Well no the problem with 200mm is there aren't a huge amount of choice sadly, the Spectre Pro's are probably your best bet if you don't want led, though of course if you could live with the led there are also the CM Megaflow, the upside to those are they are usually cheaper, but then again not by much. Really wish BeQuiet made 200mm fans would be so awesome, well really wish there were other than CM and Bitfenix honestly, seems to be the only good ones these days.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Haven't been in this thread for ages, but there is a surprise coming in (rough estimate) about 2 weeks


Mahtava! can't wait to see what you got, been so many awesome contributions on this thread lately really makes my mouth water. And i'm just sitting here mastur---- never mind







Haven't done a contribution either in a long time really hope i can find a job soon


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I have that fan config at the moment almost, 1 120mm in back as exhaust and 2 120mm in the top as intake, and one 200mm in the front as intake. The only very noisy part is the stock 200mm Corsair fan, really starting to annoy me. If you want a really quiet and very good 200mm fan go for the Bitfenix Spectre Pro. And for 120mm the ones you have are alright, else you can go for some from this brand http://www.bequiet.com/en the name says it all.
> Yeah i have like three 120mm bitfenix spectre pro's and i can vouch for that, though i don't have the 200mm version i can say that they do make some weird noises, also sometimes they seem to be a bit more noisy than the SP120's i have. But still very good in terms of airflow.


+1 for Be Quiet!, The SilentWings 2 are my favorite case fans at the moment (and I've tried out a lot of fans...)








I got 5 200mm Spectre Pro's laying around at home, 3-4 of them are broken and all of them make and/or made those noises. So personally I recommend the Cooler Master MegaFlow 200mm rather than the Bitfenix ones but that's just me. The Bitfenix does push a bit more air but I was not impressed with the reliability that I saw... The 120mm Spectre Pro's are rubbish beyond belief







Don't provide anywhere close to the airflow they are rated for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Thanks! This feels like groundhog day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use the stock H60 fan, because it is, essentially, a SP120. I don't mind that.
> 
> The main reason1 I chose the Spectre Pro are that
> 1. I don't want the stock fan
> 2. It's the only 200mm fan I know with the right depth, that DOESN'T have an LED. Unless there are alternatives?
> Thank you. Yep, BeQuiet was the other brand I was looking at.. they're just hard to source in Australia.
> If I can source them, then I'll replace the top two with BeQuiet 120s. I'll keep the SP120 for the H60, and keep the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm for the front, unless someone else can tell me a good 200mm non-LED fan that will fit there (if I keep the cages where they are!)


Sure the stock ones are essentially SP fans, but they are a fair bit louder than the SP's and especially the Quiet edition SP's. But give them a go and see if you want to swap them later.

You can always cut off the LED's of a Megaflow







Anyway, that's my recommendation anyway!


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Cool! It was a tough choice between the 2420t and the Asus. Amazon sells the BenQ at a higher price than the Asus which brought me to get the Asus undoubtedly. I have tried both monitors before, though not extensively, so I went for the cheapest one


Yea just checked again on the local retailers online shop and saw that the BenQ was on Sale, that's why it was cheaper








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> This is in hopes that when I upgrade my rig further(HD9970, custom loop) in the future, everything is set and I won't have to upgrade in a while(which is a lie!!!)


One does not simple stop upgrading


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> One does not simple stop upgrading


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> +1 for Be Quiet!, The SilentWings 2 are my favorite case fans at the moment (and I've tried out a lot of fans...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 5 200mm Spectre Pro's laying around at home, 3-4 of them are broken and all of them make and/or made those noises. So personally I recommend the Cooler Master MegaFlow 200mm rather than the Bitfenix ones but that's just me. The Bitfenix does push a bit more air but I was not impressed with the reliability that I saw... The 120mm Spectre Pro's are rubbish beyond belief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't provide anywhere close to the airflow they are rated for.
> Sure the stock ones are essentially SP fans, but they are a fair bit louder than the SP's and especially the Quiet edition SP's. But give them a go and see if you want to swap them later.
> 
> You can always cut off the LED's of a Megaflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's my recommendation anyway!



Yeah i know the 120mm Spectre's are pretty shiet, but i just had them because i use to have a Bitfenix Shinobi case so yeah have tons of fans now. But i can't get enough fans MOAR AIRFLOW. And yeah would definitely also recommend the Megaflows


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Mahtava! can't wait to see what you got, been so many awesome contributions on this thread lately really makes my mouth water. And i'm just sitting here mastur---- never mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't done a contribution either in a long time really hope i can find a job soon


Haha nice Finnish there! Good luck with finding a job







Professional 600T modder maybe?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know the 120mm Spectre's are pretty shiet, but i just had them because i use to have a Bitfenix Shinobi case so yeah have tons of fans now. But i can't get enough fans MOAR AIRFLOW. And yeah would definitely also recommend the Megaflows





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is just a selection of my 200mm fans I have!







This is when one Spectre pro and a Megaflow was mounted though so you'll have to add those to the mix









I'll have to get a picture of my 120mm later tonight


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Haha nice Finnish there! Good luck with finding a job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professional 600T modder maybe?


Nah nothing like these guys man, i haven't modded my 600T yet but i will as soon as i have a stable income (and thanks!) will probably put a 400mm Phobya Xtreme in the front, or just a Alphacool Monsta 360mm, and probably just a 240mm in the top, can't wait to watercool. But it's going to be expensive as shieet.

Edit: love Finland btw







WINTER IS COMING!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a selection of my 200mm fans I have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is when one Spectre pro and a Megaflow was mounted though so you'll have to add those to the mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to get a picture of my 120mm later tonight


Ooh nice dude, i still haven't upgraded my stock 200mm yet, i'm so poor atm







can't stand the noise the stock one makes. Also have you cut the mesh at the front for better airflow, if so how exactly do you do it?

Also whenever taking the front mesh off it makes some serious noise compared to it being on.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Ooh nice dude, i still haven't upgraded my stock 200mm yet, i'm so poor atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't stand the noise the stock one makes. Also have you cut the mesh at the front for better airflow, if so how exactly do you do it?
> 
> Also whenever taking the front mesh off it makes some serious noise compared to it being on.


I did cut mine out, it was among the first things I did since I couldn't bare the noise... I just used a pair of wire cutters / clippers or what ever you wanna call it and cut off the supports. I didn't have access to a dremel at the time so that's why it was a bit improvised


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I did cut mine out, it was among the first things I did since I couldn't bare the noise... I just used a pair of wire cutters / clippers or what ever you wanna call it and cut off the supports. I didn't have access to a dremel at the time so that's why it was a bit improvised


Can i see a picture of how it looks, might do it myself with some wire cutters unless i can find me a dremel/rotary tool.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Can i see a picture of how it looks, might do it myself with some wire cutters unless i can find me a dremel/rotary tool.


Sure thang



That's the only photo I have access to right now, can take some better ones tonight to show the edges. Its' really rough and you can easily cut yourself


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Sure thang
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only photo I have access to right now, can take some better ones tonight to show the edges. Its' really rough and you can easily cut yourself


Aight thanks dude appreciate it







can't wait to do it, hopefully it will lower the dB quite some because i think most of the noise of my system comes from that fan.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Aight thanks dude appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to do it, hopefully it will lower the dB quite some because i think most of the noise of my system comes from that fan.


No worries, it's an easy mod and it does improve both airflow and reduces noise. Only downside is having to remove all your components ;D I should really go over it again with my dremel and do some other mods while I'm at it... but it's such an inconvenience having to rebuild it again!


----------



## Zillerella

Eaw what an ugly build krully


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> No worries, it's an easy mod and it does improve both airflow and reduces noise. Only downside is having to remove all your components ;D I should really go over it again with my dremel and do some other mods while I'm at it... but it's such an inconvenience having to rebuild it again!


Oh tell me about it, but why would you need to remove "all" the components, well understandable with a dremel but just with wire cutters can't see why.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm being haunted by the boogyman or something seriously, everything that can go wrong does so.

I'm on the train to work and my mother calls me to say she can't access the wireless network on the laptop downstairs. Ok strange I think, I ask to look in wifi list and she tells me the networks, mine is not in there.
Hhmm I tell her to go upstairs and check the lights on my router. They are off she says, huh that can't be. Using the it crowd quote, have you tried turning it off and on again? Does nothing, so the electricity in my room completely shut down, lights didn't work, computer the whole thing. So now I'm at working wondering what the hell broke down to make the electricity safety jump off.
8 more hours to go. It couldn't be my pc because it was off.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Eaw what an ugly build krully


Shut up Zilly







It was my ooold setup







You decided on RAM sticks yet?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Oh tell me about it, but why would you need to remove "all" the components, well understandable with a dremel but just with wire cutters can't see why.


Yea, well I was talking about me with a dremel haha, allthough even when using wirecutters, some small pieces of metal will fall out and they can cause problems if they fly into your gpu or get stuck on the motherboard etc.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> You decided on RAM sticks yet? wink.gif


Shh no one need to know







But yea I think beast or tridentx


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Shh no one need to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yea I think beast or tridentx


You've been saying that for like 2 months now!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea, well I was talking about me with a dremel haha, allthough even when using wirecutters, some small pieces of metal will fall out and they can cause problems if they fly into your gpu or get stuck on the motherboard etc.


Alright noted


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm being haunted by the boogyman or something seriously, everything that can go wrong does so.
> 
> I'm on the train to work and my mother calls me to say she can't access the wireless network on the laptop downstairs. Ok strange I think, I ask to look in wifi list and she tells me the networks, mine is not in there.
> Hhmm I tell her to go upstairs and check the lights on my router. They are off she says, huh that can't be. Using the it crowd quote, have you tried turning it off and on again? Does nothing, so the electricity in my room completely shut down, lights didn't work, computer the whole thing. So now I'm at working wondering what the hell broke down to make the electricity safety jump off.
> 8 more hours to go. It couldn't be my pc because it was off.


So the Boogeyman does exist,growing up they said he wasnt real....







....Could have just been a bad fuse at home,or like what happened to me about 3 weeks ago one of my power extenssions died,so u might have to check your power cables....


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> You've been saying that for like 2 months now!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Nah nothing like these guys man, i haven't modded my 600T yet but i will as soon as i have a stable income (and thanks!) will probably put a 400mm Phobya Xtreme in the front, or just a Alphacool Monsta 360mm, and probably just a 240mm in the top, can't wait to watercool. But it's going to be expensive as shieet.
> 
> Edit: love Finland btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WINTER IS COMING!


Winter is coming! Going to Italy soon. Flight leaves tomorrow. It is gonna be damn hot there this time of the year.


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> You can always cut off the LED's of a Megaflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's my recommendation anyway!


Don't toy with me here... I can do that?







there's not going to be some weird feedback loop of power not going where it should and me exploding in an inferno of fragged PSU?







if I can do it, then yeah I'll get a megaflow


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Winter is coming! Going to Italy soon. Flight leaves tomorrow. It is gonna be damn hot there this time of the year.


Well dayom, lucky aren't we







where are you to going in Italy, always wanted to go there. Especially Tuscany or Rome well or even Sicily.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Don't toy with me here... I can do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's not going to be some weird feedback loop of power not going where it should and me exploding in an inferno of fragged PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I can do it, then yeah I'll get a megaflow


I've seen people do it and even replacing the LED's, so shouldn't be a problem







I haven't tried it myself yet but I think Darylrese did it and his worked out all right!









Burnt out PSU's aren't that bad, worth it getting a no LED fan isn't it?


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Good luck, Sparkles. Sounds like a strange problem.
> 
> In other news, I just found out Performance PCs doesn't take international credit cards. Not sure where to order Bitfenix braided extensions from now. Any suggestions?


I ordered mine (24 pin, 8 pin, 2x6 pin) from amazon.es, but the Italian and British versions have them too.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Winter is coming! Going to Italy soon. Flight leaves tomorrow. It is gonna be damn hot there this time of the year.


Sweet, I love Italy, such a nice country and don't forget the foooood, hhmm prociutto di parma, gelato, mozarella, oh yum yum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well dayom, lucky aren't we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are you to going in Italy, always wanted to go there. Especially Tuscany or Rome well or even Sicily.


I went to Rome last year on a citytrip for 5 days, great city, so much history. I advice you not to do a citytrip though in the middle of August because well it's too damn hot!
Also been to Venice and the beach of Tuscany, visited few small villages. I just love Italy. I would love to visit Firenze and Napoli in the future.


----------



## ZipZapRap

2x Silent Wings 2 120mm ordered from Amazon UK

God damn these things are expensive!! Hope they're worth it


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> 2x Silent Wings 2 120mm ordered from Amazon UK
> 
> God damn these things are expensive!! Hope they're worth it


Good choice man, very good choice and I think many will agree with me on that!


----------



## ZipZapRap

haha I'm coming after you if they're cr4p







(anyone care to spot me a possible flight to Sweden?)

Now just doing more research on the fan up front. I just heard that awful noise you mentioned on the Spectre Pro. Gah, that's awful (here: 



)

Obviously looking at the Megaflow, but Coolermaster also do this, which looks as if it has a switch so I can turn the LEDs off









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_215&products_id=11307


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> 2x Silent Wings 2 120mm ordered from Amazon UK


I can only agree with my fellow nubish friend krullmeister. They are awesome fans


----------



## Killeg

I can't wait for the black noctua fans to be released.. i need 2 PWM fans for my H100i.. sitting on the replacement SP120 that you will get with the H100i..
Silentwings 2 aren't PWM isn't it?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well dayom, lucky aren't we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are you to going in Italy, always wanted to go there. Especially Tuscany or Rome well or even Sicily.


Flight to Bergamo, then we are gonna drive around. Not sure where yet. I have been to Rome earlier, magnificent city. Going to Sicily as well, but that is later in the autumn


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> haha I'm coming after you if they're cr4p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (anyone care to spot me a possible flight to Sweden?)
> 
> Now just doing more research on the fan up front. I just heard that awful noise you mentioned on the Spectre Pro. Gah, that's awful (here:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Obviously looking at the Megaflow, but Coolermaster also do this, which looks as if it has a switch so I can turn the LEDs off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_215&products_id=11307


We'll sort something out if they are that rubbish









But yea, It's not fun at all ): I was really happy with those fans until those sounds started and even less so after they died on me.









Hmm, if you can find that one that should be a decent alternative. Allthough, that looks like you have less control over that one since it uses a molex connector to power it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I can only agree with my fellow nubish friend krullmeister. They are awesome fans


Zilly you!


----------



## AlDyer

So many people from the Nordic countries here. We need a king in the North


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> So many people from the Nordic countries here. We need a king in the North


Nordic people have good taste in cases it seems


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Zilly you!


Yes that is me. What you want? I know you want 2x 780 you can't resist it


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Sweet, I love Italy, such a nice country and don't forget the foooood, hhmm prociutto di parma, gelato, mozarella, oh yum yum.
> I went to Rome last year on a citytrip for 5 days, great city, so much history. I advice you not to do a citytrip though in the middle of August because well it's too damn hot!
> Also been to Venice and the beach of Tuscany, visited few small villages. I just love Italy. I would love to visit Firenze and Napoli in the future.


I share the same love for Italy as you. The food, the people, the weather, the everything. It is just a magnificent country. Europe in general has so much history and beautiful places to visit. We are lucky to live in Europe. Are we getting too







?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Nordic people have good taste in cases it seems


Indeed


----------



## AlDyer

double post


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Are we getting too offtopic


Not really. But there is a reason why private chat was made


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Not really. But there is a reason why private chat was made


Another Nordic person here, I like this case and now this is not offtopic.


----------



## Dragoon

I'm currently a bit out of place ... lol









Currently waiting for a quote of black acrylic 3mm thick panel... Damn, can't wait!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I share the same love for Italy as you. The food, the people, the weather, the everything. It is just a magnificent country. Europe in general has so much history and beautiful places to visit. We are lucky to live in Europe. Are we getting too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Indeed


Yup, it would be even better if we would get our electronics @ the same price that it is in dollars => 200,00$ = 200,00€ no no no no 200,00$ = +/- 150,00 €!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I'm currently a bit out of place ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently waiting for a quote of black acrylic 3mm thick panel... Damn, can't wait!


Oooh sweet, I have some left, are you gonna make that divider between the mobo and psu? I could do that too with my leftover acrylic but I have no idea how I have to bend the acrylic so that it fits.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yup, it would be even better if we would get our electronics @ the same price that it is in dollars => 200,00$ = 200,00€ no no no no 200,00$ = +/- 150,00 €!!!
> Oooh sweet, I have some left, are you gonna make that divider between the mobo and psu? I could do that too with my leftover acrylic but I have no idea how I have to bend the acrylic so that it fits.


Yeah, I'm going to make a divider. AFAIK bending acrylic is just... heat. There are a few tuts on the interwebs that you can look. Most do with a heatgun. If you properly heat up the acrylic sheet, it should bend pretty well.




Here's one, he's using a propane torch... but it's the same basic idea with a heatgun.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Good luck, Sparkles. Sounds like a strange problem.
> 
> In other news, I just found out Performance PCs doesn't take international credit cards. Not sure where to order Bitfenix braided extensions from now. Any suggestions?


Where are you located?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Sweet, I love Italy, such a nice country and don't forget the foooood, hhmm prociutto di parma, gelato, mozarella, oh yum yum.
> I went to Rome last year on a citytrip for 5 days, great city, so much history. I advice you not to do a citytrip though in the middle of August because well it's too damn hot!
> Also been to Venice and the beach of Tuscany, visited few small villages. I just love Italy. I would love to visit Firenze and Napoli in the future.


Oh indeed, Italy makes some of my favorite food and dishes for sure, i mean so many great inventions come from there. Would love to go there one day, but i haven't been really out of country for over 10 years, simply haven't had the money. And i could imagine it being scorching in august, it pretty much is anywhere even in the north now. If one day i had the money i would definitly take a roundtrip to as many countries as possible and visit historic places see their culture and taste their cuisines, man i'd love that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Flight to Bergamo, then we are gonna drive around. Not sure where yet. I have been to Rome earlier, magnificent city. Going to Sicily as well, but that is later in the autumn


Oooh Bergamo, right next to Milan, would love to go there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> So many people from the Nordic countries here. We need a king in the North


Yeah that would be great but i don't want my head chopped off.... anyways can't wait for next season... but it's first in whole year









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to make a divider. AFAIK bending acrylic is just... heat. There are a few tuts on the interwebs that you can look. Most do with a heatgun. If you properly heat up the acrylic sheet, it should bend pretty well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one, he's using a propane torch... but it's the same basic idea with a heatgun.


What are you going to divide if i may ask? One thing i would love to make in the future when money ain't so tight. Is a hider for my psu and get some really cool backplates for my gpu + it would be really nice to get the clear side panel at some point









Edit: or i could just ask Dwood here on OCN to make me a custom hider and backplate i guess, he's work is amazing


----------



## Dragoon

@Anonymous Inc

I'm doing the divider to separate the psu from the rest. For a more clean look. Also, to better route the GPU power cables, to hide the pumps and to a nifty little thing with the reservoirs...

Damn, I'm planning so much, I hope I can complete my watercooling ideas...

I really want to go all out on this project. (o⊙ω<)[email protected]


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> @Anonymous Inc
> 
> I'm doing the divider to separate the psu from the rest. For a more clean look. Also, to better route the GPU power cables, to hide the pumps and to a nifty little thing with the reservoirs...
> 
> Damn, I'm planning so much, I hope I can complete my watercooling ideas...
> 
> I really want to go all out on this project. (o⊙ω<)[email protected]


Awesome so what color is the acrylic, i really like matte black like this http://www.cutlasercut.com/laser-cutting-materials-laser-engraving-materials/black-matte-frosted-acrylic

And can't wait to see some progression, really wanna do some stuff too but not interially sure on what to get and ****z so would be nice with some help when the times comes, mostly it's just help on what to pick really.

Also have you checked out Dwood's work before man it's beautiful http://triptcc.com/gallery/psuwire-covers/ just click on gallery to see all the other things he has done.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Awesome so what color is the acrylic, i really like matte black like this http://www.cutlasercut.com/laser-cutting-materials-laser-engraving-materials/black-matte-frosted-acrylic
> 
> And can't wait to see some progression, really wanna do some stuff too but not interially sure on what to get and ****z so would be nice with some help when the times comes, mostly it's just help on what to pick really.
> 
> Also have you checked out Dwood's work before man it's beautiful http://triptcc.com/gallery/psuwire-covers/ just click on gallery to see all the other things he has done.


I'm trying to get opaque\matte black acrylic. to sit somewhat flush with the rest of the case interior.

dwood makes some awesome stuff, I've checked his site before.

By the way, here's the list of stuff I am going to try to shoot for:
(Not yet decided on tubing and fans)

*CPU Block*- EK Waterblocks Supreme LTX Nickel CSQ
*GPU Block*- EK Water Blocks EK-FC670 GTX - Nickel CSQ x2
*GPU Conn*- EK Water Blocks EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel 3-Slot CSQ Plexi
*Pump*- Laing DDC-1PlusT/12V Pump (18w) x2
*Rad 1*- Phobya xtreme 400 v2 Full Copper
*Rad 2*- Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm
*Res*- Alphacool Cape Fuzion Core 10 Acetal Black x2
*Conn*- EK Connector Compression 11/16mm Black - G1/4 x16 (I think)
*Optn 1*- EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-TOP CSQ - Plexi x2

*Total cost estimate:* 730€







...







...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Okay my lian li drive cage came today, I'm not to font of the front mesh though. Cleaned up the case, soundcard is working again in the top slot. Just need to finish my cable sleeving and some better cablemanagement. Now that the drive cages are gone look at that space. Hhhhmmm perfect for watercooling parts hehe.








Maybe I'll take some decent pictures this weekend.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jagermeister

Looking good Sparkles! I think I'm going to route my H100i cooling lines on the right like you have as well (know it's not common direction).









I have all my parts in hand now so I'll be finishing up most of my build today...well at least functionality wise. I'll still have to do all my custom sleeving (Lutro is starting to get his new Telios sleeving in stock) and I stopped by the TAP Plastics down the street to discuss the needed ingredients to do some custom fiberglass/carbon fiber pieces. The creative wheels are turning so once I get this rig running I'll figure out which direction aesthetically I'll be heading.


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*


Nice. Was considering a black/yellow theme for my build before going black/red. Kind of wished I did now...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I'm trying to get opaque\matte black acrylic. to sit somewhat flush with the rest of the case interior.
> 
> dwood makes some awesome stuff, I've checked his site before.
> 
> By the way, here's the list of stuff I am going to try to shoot for:
> (Not yet decided on tubing and fans)
> 
> *CPU Block*- EK Waterblocks Supreme LTX Nickel CSQ
> *GPU Block*- EK Water Blocks EK-FC670 GTX - Nickel CSQ x2
> *GPU Conn*- EK Water Blocks EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel 3-Slot CSQ Plexi
> *Pump*- Laing DDC-1PlusT/12V Pump (18w) x2
> *Rad 1*- Phobya xtreme 400 v2 Full Copper
> *Rad 2*- Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm
> *Res*- Alphacool Cape Fuzion Core 10 Acetal Black x2
> *Conn*- EK Connector Compression 11/16mm Black - G1/4 x16 (I think)
> *Optn 1*- EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-TOP CSQ - Plexi x2
> 
> *Total cost estimate:* 730€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh man oh man, can't wait, and 730€ WELL FAAK! i don't think i will have that kind of money unless i work 24/7 for a month without eating SHIEET. But i wanna do it uhuu


----------



## Spyrahl

Hi Everyone,
Long time reader/fan first time posting. I was so impressed with the mods on here I built out two of them.
Just basic and identical, looking to replace the stock fans now I think with some blue LEDs.
After some reading I'm thinking the Bitfenix Spectre Pro BFF-LPro-20025B-RP (200mm) in the front for intake and two Bitfenix Spectre Pro BFF-LPRO-12025B-RP 120MM Blue LED up top for exhaust to replace the stock 200mm one.

Does anyone know if these will connect up to the stock fan controller by chance? And if they won't what will I need to make that happen? I don't overclock at all and have no overheating issues.

Thanks all!


----------



## seanbarkley

Hey Sparkles!have you had any trouble putting those sp120 under the radiator??I have the same MB and didn't even try it when I mounted my PC


----------



## Jagermeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> Nice. Was considering a black/yellow theme for my build before going black/red. Kind of wished I did now...


Why choose...I'm going to see if I can pull off a black/red/yellow build.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Why choose...I'm going to see if I can pull off a black/red/yellow build.


Might as well go for green, yellow and red then. For that awesome Jamaican theme


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Might as well go for green, yellow and red then. For that awesome Jamaican theme


Did someone mentioned jamaican....







....The green,red and yellow would be more of a "RASTAFARIAN" look which is more a movement....Black green and gold would be all jamaican....


----------



## Branish

730€ isn't that bad actually. I wish mine had cost that. The problem with water cooling is it's always going to be a lot more than your initial cost calculation since you always end up changing things along the way and end up with some unused parts unless you're a veteran water cooler. Be careful who you buy from also because some etailers won't let you return water cooling parts like NCIX. Since water cooling is mostly about aesthetics you can't skimp or your build won't look as good as it could.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Did someone mentioned jamaican....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....The green,red and yellow would be more of a "RASTAFARIAN" look which is more a movement....Black green and gold would be all jamaican....


Oh right sorry, meant that haha, dat ganja. Anyways both would be sweet to do honestly, also i guess i've listened to too much reggae green/yellow/red always comes to mind first when i see or hear reggae.

Well here is some jams now that i'm in the mood.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> 730€ isn't that bad actually. I wish mine had cost that. The problem with water cooling is it's always going to be a lot more than your initial cost calculation since you always end up changing things along the way and end up with some unused parts unless you're a veteran water cooler. Be careful who you buy from also because some etailers won't let you return water cooling parts like NCIX. Since water cooling is mostly about aesthetics you can't skimp or your build won't look as good as it could.


It's a lot for aesthetics very much indeed, i would love to do it but sometimes perfomance > looks. I could get and extra 780 + a H100i for that price. Which is kinda annoying really, but oh well what you don't do for making it smexy


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Oh right sorry, meant that haha, dat ganja. Anyways both would be sweet to do honestly, also i guess i've listened to too much reggae green/yellow/red always comes to mind first when i see or hear reggae.
> 
> Well here is some jams now that i'm in the mood.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


HOLY CRAP,havnt heard that song in ages,like i always say,there is no school like "ole skool''...Love my old school music til this day....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> HOLY CRAP,havnt heard that song in ages,like i always say,there is no school like "ole skool''...Love my old school music til this day....


Yeah i love real old school music, like the original Dubstep before it just became a lot of wubs and glitch sounds. It came as many don't seem to know from a genre called Dub and mixed some jungle beats into it and it became Dubstep. The early stuff sounded like it should like Dub but with higher tempo. Well actually to make a comparison to today's Dubstep it sounds a bit like trap music.

EDIT: like this but a bit faster


----------



## Jagermeister

Everything is installed...about to fire this bad boy up and get an OS installed. Wish me luck!











Spoiler is the post I just made to my build log compressed so I'm not spamming, LOL


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*New upgraded PSU from the 660w I had originally in this build...



I installed the SSD & HDs into the 5.25" bays, I ended up putting the SSD on the bottom but this images kinda gives you the idea.











Let the games begin!



One card installed...



Second card installed...



i7-4770K mounted...



H100i installed...cover looks a little funky because I hadn't taken off the protective film yet.



Wiring on the back side, about the best I can do until I do all the custom wires and sleeves.



Here is how it sits now, just ready to be fired up and OS installed.











*


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Good luck, Sparkles. Sounds like a strange problem.
> 
> In other news, I just found out Performance PCs doesn't take international credit cards. Not sure where to order Bitfenix braided extensions from now. Any suggestions?


Are you using a Corsair power supply? If so, have you considered just purchasing sleeved Corsair cables for it? You can get them direct from Corsair. They may take your credit card. Also, have you considered a paypal account? Personally I thing sleeved cables are way better than extensions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Don't toy with me here... I can do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's not going to be some weird feedback loop of power not going where it should and me exploding in an inferno of fragged PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I can do it, then yeah I'll get a megaflow


Some fans with LEDs on them come with a little jumper you can remove to turn the LEDs off. Of course, just cutting the lead going to the LEDs will work fine as well.

If you have removed or moved back the hard drive cages, I would recommend an NZXT fan (I'm using one). The 166 CFM version. It kicks Spectre Pro fans, but it also has white fan blades (which is fine if you have the white 600T).

Pic before LED mod:



Here's a pic after I modded it with eight super bright blue LEDs:



Be aware that these fans are 30mm thick, so if you haven't moved your hard drive cage back you will have to mod it by cutting off the front "curl" on the cage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spyrahl*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Long time reader/fan first time posting. I was so impressed with the mods on here I built out two of them.
> Just basic and identical, looking to replace the stock fans now I think with some blue LEDs.
> After some reading I'm thinking the Bitfenix Spectre Pro BFF-LPro-20025B-RP (200mm) in the front for intake and two Bitfenix Spectre Pro BFF-LPRO-12025B-RP 120MM Blue LED up top for exhaust to replace the stock 200mm one.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if these will connect up to the stock fan controller by chance? And if they won't what will I need to make that happen? I don't overclock at all and have no overheating issues.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Any 3-pin fans that are not power hogs (ie. more than 1A) will work with the internal fan controller. Power hog fans run the risk of killing the stock fan controller.

Wow, I can't believe how old this case is, but how awesome this thread still is! I still think this is the best mid tower case available, although it has a close rival in the 650D.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Everything is installed...about to fire this bad boy up and get an OS installed. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler is the post I just made to my build log compressed so I'm not spamming, LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *New upgraded PSU from the 660w I had originally in this build...
> 
> 
> 
> I installed the SSD & HDs into the 5.25" bays, I ended up putting the SSD on the bottom but this images kinda gives you the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the games begin!
> 
> 
> 
> One card installed...
> 
> 
> 
> Second card installed...
> 
> 
> 
> i7-4770K mounted...
> 
> 
> 
> H100i installed...cover looks a little funky because I hadn't taken off the protective film yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Wiring on the back side, about the best I can do until I do all the custom wires and sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how it sits now, just ready to be fired up and OS installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one mate looks awesome, man makes me wish i had bought two 760's instead of the 780







would have saved a lot of money (a good 130€ and 15% better perfomance...) if only i didn't buy it on launch day and waited a good month or two, i just couldn't resist









Anyways really love the German theme going on in there. I should almost make a Danish themed build, well i'm almost there most of my build is red and white so yeah if only it wasn't for that pesky green led on the 780 (i could of course turn it off but that's just sad)


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah i love real old school music, like the original Dubstep before it just became a lot of wubs and glitch sounds. It came as many don't seem to know from a genre called Dub and mixed some jungle beats into it and it became Dubstep. The early stuff sounded like it should like Dub but with higher tempo. Well actually to make a comparison to today's Dubstep it sounds a bit like trap music.
> 
> EDIT: like this but a bit faster


Big tune....BRAP BRAP BRAP...love your taste of music,not being bias....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Everything is installed...about to fire this bad boy up and get an OS installed. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler is the post I just made to my build log compressed so I'm not spamming, LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *New upgraded PSU from the 660w I had originally in this build...
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *
> I installed the SSD & HDs into the 5.25" bays, I ended up putting the SSD on the bottom but this images kinda gives you the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *
> Let the games begin!
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *
> One card installed...
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *
> Second card installed...
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *
> i7-4770K mounted...*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> H100i installed...cover looks a little funky because I hadn't taken off the protective film yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Wiring on the back side, about the best I can do until I do all the custom wires and sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how it sits now, just ready to be fired up and OS installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really loving the look of this build,nice cable management at the back also....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Nice one mate looks awesome, man makes me wish i had bought two 760's instead of the 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would have saved a lot of money (a good 130€ and 15% better perfomance...) if only i didn't buy it on launch day and waited a good month or two, i just couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways really love the German theme going on in there. I should almost make a Danish themed build, well i'm almost there most of my build is red and white so yeah if only it wasn't for that pesky green led on the 780 (i could of course turn it off but that's just sad)


Same here was kind of thinking 2 780's was overkill and was looking at 2 770's instead,then when i re-installed crysis 3 and saw that it used 2200mem i figured i will hold on to them,because future games are going to be using more vrams....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Big tune....BRAP BRAP BRAP...love your taste of music,not being bias....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really loving the look of this build,nice cable management at the back also....
> Same here was kind of thinking 2 780's was overkill and was looking at 2 770's instead,then when i re-installed crysis 3 and saw that it used 2200mem i figured i will hold on to them,because future games are going to be using more vrams....


Haha yeah you gotta love chill lay back music like that, i grew up with that stuff mostly just any music from the 70's period. And you gotta love reggae and dub especially since i lived like 2 mins away from a town called Christiania a autonomous place in Copenhagen, most chill town ever well might be because of all the weed







not to say that just because you listen to reggae you automatically like weed but they go good together.

Anyways yeah Crysis is a big hog on the higher resolutions (i'm on 1440p 120hz) really kicking my systems ass, but i still manage to have a stable 40-70fps on that reso. Once i lower it to 1080p BAM 140fps LOL. Yeah when the 780 first got released back in early May when i bought it, all there was the 780 stock nothing else, but of course i knew they would release that standard 50,60,70 line at some point i just couldn't wait, but anyways it's always nice to have 3gigs of ram at 7ghz really makes everything very smooth.

And i have fixed my heat problem after re-applying the TIM from 86C load down to a stead 80C at maximum which isn't half bad, and down to 30C at idle from 37C before.

Edit: I would really love to mod the 780's led to red but i don't see a way to do it really, come to think of it i can't remember how the led inside looks if it's just the standard 5mm clear white led's with a green film or plastic thing over it, or it's actually green led's.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> Hey Sparkles!have you had any trouble putting those sp120 under the radiator??I have the same MB and didn't even try it when I mounted my PC


You have to mount the radiator more to the front of the case, otherwise there isn't enough room. Problem is you can only tighten it with 3 screws, but that's more than enough.


----------



## Killeg

So i just realized that there is a yellow sticker on my mainboard (at least i think its a sticker)

Is there a way to get rid of it? since i saw it, it's really starting to annoy me -.-


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> So i just realized that there is a yellow sticker on my mainboard (at least i think its a sticker)
> 
> Is there a way to get rid of it? since i saw it, it's really starting to annoy me -.-


Its probably your seriel number for the board. Maybe take it off and stick it to back side of the board? I dunno...all i know is that number is important for RMA if needed


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Its probably your seriel number for the board. Maybe take it off and stick it to back side of the board? I dunno...all i know is that number is important for RMA if needed


Is it safe to take it off? or could i harm the motherboard?
I tried it once but was to scared that i could damage something :/


----------



## Jagermeister

System up and running...man this thing is a dream! Especially with my new 2560x1440 monitor! Working on CPU overclock now...got it up to 4.5Ghz @ 1.25v so far. Hopefully I won the chip lottery, lol.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> System up and running...man this thing is a dream! Especially with my new 2560x1440 monitor! Working on CPU overclock now...got it up to 4.5Ghz @ 1.25v so far. Hopefully I won the chip lottery, lol.


Hah same taste in monitor i see, and same overclock sweet dude, well i have to go for 1.30







but thats aight just remember to enable Vdroop also called LLC really helps on the voltage spikes. And you probably already know all these things just wanted to say, i also have disabled EIST, C1E, C2, C3 states, though C2/C3 is nice if you want lower idle clocks. Though for some reason i get weird BSoD 0x0124 if i have the C states disabled for some reason have no idea why.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> 730€ isn't that bad actually. I wish mine had cost that. The problem with water cooling is it's always going to be a lot more than your initial cost calculation since you always end up changing things along the way and end up with some unused parts unless you're a veteran water cooler. Be careful who you buy from also because some etailers won't let you return water cooling parts like NCIX. Since water cooling is mostly about aesthetics you can't skimp or your build won't look as good as it could.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> It's a lot for aesthetics very much indeed, i would love to do it but sometimes perfomance > looks. I could get and extra 780 + a H100i for that price. Which is kinda annoying really, but oh well what you don't do for making it smexy


Well... €730 in just the main gear, I made an estimate on the number of fittings. €56 alone on 16 fittings, BUT last thing that I'll buy is the fittings so that I can afford to buy exactly what I need and not waste money







Gonna do it niceeee and sloooow.









Heh, hopefully my build will be pretty much white and red, no annoying GPU leds to deal with. EVGA ftw.









On a side note... I F







ing hit a few meter thick lead wall on my CPU OC. I tried going somewhat all out just for the sake of it, 1.6v extreme LLC 5GHz. It just won't boot! Anything past 4.6GHz simply seems to require an insane amount of voltage. 4.8GHz 1.5V, BSOD too. I wonder if I'm doing it wrong or it's just the worst binned CPU on the face of the Earth.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> On a side note... I F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ing hit a few meter thick lead wall on my CPU OC. I tried going somewhat all out just for the sake of it, 1.6v extreme LLC 5GHz. It just won't boot! Anything past 4.6GHz simply seems to require an insane amount of voltage. 4.8GHz 1.5V, BSOD too. I wonder if I'm doing it wrong or it's just the worst binned CPU on the face of the Earth.


Doesn't seem to be that bad to be honest. I've seen people struggle with their OC's of i5's quite a bit. Some people don't get over 4.4-4.5 .__.

I'm doing 4.5 on my 3770k at 1.175v which I'm fairly happy with. It can go to 4.7-4.8 without a problem but I'm happy with my temps and performance as of now


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Well... €730 in just the main gear, I made an estimate on the number of fittings. €56 alone on 16 fittings, BUT last thing that I'll buy is the fittings so that I can afford to buy exactly what I need and not waste money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna do it niceeee and sloooow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, hopefully my build will be pretty much white and red, no annoying GPU leds to deal with. EVGA ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note... I F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ing hit a few meter thick lead wall on my CPU OC. I tried going somewhat all out just for the sake of it, 1.6v extreme LLC 5GHz. It just won't boot! Anything past 4.6GHz simply seems to require an insane amount of voltage. 4.8GHz 1.5V, BSOD too. I wonder if I'm doing it wrong or it's just the worst binned CPU on the face of the Earth.


Yeah kinda wished i waited for the Twin Frozr or the ACX well or even these badboys man they fit my build 100% faaaak i want the dual fan one.




Also haven't actually tried going past 4.6ghz myself actually, but honestly i don't think i want to because i'm just on air now, so a 33% or so perfomance increase is fine for now. One thing i keep getting all the time is 0x0124 BSoD (freaking sandys the only weakness) they seem to fluctuate A LOT when they idle i've seen spikes go all the way up to 1.45ghz, of course it's only for a second but the random and annoying fluctuations keeps getting me BSoD, so i think i'll just have to keep C states on.

Edit: Red and white color scheme haay that's what i'm doing haha







my flag colors anyway, i actually didn't tend to do it on purpose it just hit me one day


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Doesn't seem to be that bad to be honest. I've seen people struggle with their OC's of i5's quite a bit. Some people don't get over 4.4-4.5 .__.
> 
> I'm doing 4.5 on my 3770k at 1.75v which I'm fairly happy with. It can go to 4.7-4.8 without a problem but I'm happy with my temps and performance as of now


1.75V as in 1.075 because that is INSANELY GOOD. I think that is what you mean since the highest voltage possible is 1.7V


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> 1.75V as in 1.075 because that is INSANELY GOOD. I think that is what you mean since the highest voltage possible is 1.7V


DERP

No sorry, lost a one in there, 1,175v it is! hehehhehehehehhe

Yea.... 1,075V... I wish!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> DERP
> 
> No sorry, lost a one in there, 1,175v it is! hehehhehehehehhe
> 
> Yea.... 1,075V... I wish!


Not shabby either, i can't do anything near that on air







i have to run 4.5 at 1.300 uhh. Oh well once i get more







i will change that.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Not shabby either, i can't do anything near that on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have to run 4.5 at 1.300 uhh. Oh well once i get more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will change that.


It's all right. Had the worst anxiety before I got it that I would get a chip that couldn't clock at all.







Honestly, from what I've seen that seems fairly normal for i5's. Not too sure about the sandies but that would be an average chip on ivy or haswell. What kind of temps are you getting on that voltage and cooling?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> It's all right. Had the worst anxiety before I got it that I would get a chip that couldn't clock at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, from what I've seen that seems fairly normal for i5's. Not too sure about the sandies but that would be an average chip on ivy or haswell. What kind of temps are you getting on that voltage and cooling?


Well idle temps are kinda hard to read since they fluctuate a lot sometimes as low as 28C sometimes as high as 40C (though that's honestly only if i have just used it a bit)

For load temps i they are quite hot mainly because i don't have a second fan on my 212EVO because all my fan headers are dead (yeah i know...) not that it would change that much only like 3-4C tops. But in prime after a good 10 hours or so it got to about 75C (yeah hot very hot) but again nothing really worrying having a TJmax of 105C. These things are very good overclockers though i just don't have the temps to pull it off yet. I mean the i7-3960X or i7-3970X are beasts some of the best cpu's made imo and both sandy architecture. But i'm just waiting for Octo core cpu's (seriously can't wait) maybe there will be some with Haswell-E(Broadwell) and X99 chipset


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well idle temps are kinda hard to read since they fluctuate a lot sometimes as low as 28C sometimes as high as 40C (though that's honestly only if i have just used it a bit)
> 
> For load temps i they are quite hot mainly because i don't have a second fan on my 212EVO because all my fan headers are dead (yeah i know...) not that it would change that much only like 3-4C tops. But in prime after a good 10 hours or so it got to about 75C (yeah hot very hot) but again nothing really worrying having a TJmax of 105C. These things are very good overclockers though i just don't have the temps to pull it off yet. I mean the i7-3960X or i7-3970X are beasts some of the best cpu's made imo and both sandy architecture. But i'm just waiting for Octo core cpu's (seriously can't wait) maybe there will be some with Haswell-E(Broadwell) and X99 chipset


75 degrees load temps on a 212EVO is not bad at all dude... You can easily get it up in the 80's without starting to worry. In prime it's all right in the 90's... the CPU will never reach those temps doing anything else except for Prime... Mine reaches like 80-85 in prime at 1,175v and high 60's during regular load.

Haswell-e would be my guess for readily available Intel octa cores that don't cost an arm and five legs.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 75 degrees load temps on a 212EVO is not bad at all dude... You can easily get it up in the 80's without starting to worry. In prime it's all right in the 90's... the CPU will never reach those temps doing anything else except for Prime... Mine reaches like 80-85 in prime at 1,175v and high 60's during regular load.
> 
> Haswell-e would be my guess for readily available Intel octa cores that don't cost an arm and five legs.


Indeed prime is a very heavy thing, but i guess it depends on what you run in prime if it's blend or small FFT's, the latter being the one running the hottest for me. And yeah usually CPU's can take a lot of heat though nothing like gpu's can. Remember old cards like the HD 2600XT or the classic 9800GT/8800GT which could go up to 100C no problem, well though it would be seriously scorching they could handle it









Oh also on regular load mine reaches the low 60 to mid 60's as well. Not bad really, but also you should remember that Ivy's generally runs hotter that's just how they are, unless you delid them of course then they should be like Sandies, since they opted out of the same TIM as the Sandy which was a cheaper compound have no idea why.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Indeed prime is a very heavy thing, but i guess it depends on what you run in prime if it's blend or small FFT's, the latter being the one running the hottest for me. And yeah usually CPU's can take a lot of heat though nothing like gpu's can. Remember old cards like the HD 2600XT or the classic 9800GT/8800GT which could go up to 100C no problem, well though it would be seriously scorching they could handle it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh also on regular load mine reaches the low 60 to mid 60's as well. Not bad really, but also you should remember that Ivy's generally runs hotter that's just how they are, unless you delid them of course then they should be like Sandies, since they opted out of the same TIM as the Sandy which was a cheaper compound have no idea why.


I'm well aware that Ivy's are running hotter







But considering you are at 1,3v vs my 1,175v and get the same temps while I'm on an h100i I should think you are pretty good, EVEN for a sandy


----------



## Krullmeister

DOUBLE POST.

Nothing to see here,

Move along!


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spyrahl*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> Long time reader/fan first time posting. I was so impressed with the mods on here I built out two of them.
> Just basic and identical, looking to replace the stock fans now I think with some blue LEDs.
> After some reading I'm thinking the Bitfenix Spectre Pro BFF-LPro-20025B-RP (200mm) in the front for intake and two Bitfenix Spectre Pro BFF-LPRO-12025B-RP 120MM Blue LED up top for exhaust to replace the stock 200mm one.
> 
> Does anyone know if these will connect up to the stock fan controller by chance? And if they won't what will I need to make that happen? I don't overclock at all and have no overheating issues.
> 
> Thanks all!


Hey that's awesome









Here's something that might help you with the fans:





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Some fans with LEDs on them come with a little jumper you can remove to turn the LEDs off. Of course, just cutting the lead going to the LEDs will work fine as well.
> 
> If you have removed or moved back the hard drive cages, I would recommend an NZXT fan (I'm using one). The 166 CFM version. It kicks Spectre Pro fans, but it also has white fan blades (which is fine if you have the white 600T).
> 
> Pic before LED mod:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic after I modded it with eight super bright blue LEDs:
> 
> 
> 
> Be aware that these fans are 30mm thick, so if you haven't moved your hard drive cage back you will have to mod it by cutting off the front "curl" on the cage.


Awesome, thanks. Yep, I know I have to be wary of the fan thickness.. I don't want to have to cut the case and I'm even thinking of getting one of these to keep the HDD cage where it is:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17423/fan-1136/Aerocool_Silent_Master_200mm_x_20mm_Ultra_Thin_Fan_-_Blue_LED.html?tl=g36c331s1392

or this

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Thermaltake-200mm-x-200mm-x-20mm-AF0046-Blue-LED-Clear-Case-Fan-/390551336505?pt=US_Computer_Case_Fans&hash=item5aeeac7639

Unfortunately both move a lot less air, which is seems to be the problem with 20mm thick fans. I wish the Spectre Pro or Megaflow didn't require you to move the drive bays


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm well aware that Ivy's are running hotter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But considering you are at 1,3v vs my 1,175v and get the same temps while I'm on an h100i I should think you are pretty good, EVEN for a sandy


Yeah i guess so never really thought about it that much, can't wait to watercool though gonna be kicka$$ now i just need a job first









Also can't wait for all the games coming out this year man i'm going to be so broke before i even have the money lol. Battlefield 4, GTA5, Saints Row 4, Watch Dogs. OH man


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Also can't wait for all the games coming out this year man i'm going to be so broke before i even have the money lol. Battlefield 4, GTA5, Saints Row 4, Watch Dogs. OH man


Why did they push back GTA V







need to grab a PS3 first though to be able to play GTAV with friends.. also gonna buy The last of us when i get the PS








Heard it's really good


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Doesn't seem to be that bad to be honest. I've seen people struggle with their OC's of i5's quite a bit. Some people don't get over 4.4-4.5 .__.
> 
> I'm doing 4.5 on my 3770k at 1.175v which I'm fairly happy with. It can go to 4.7-4.8 without a problem but I'm happy with my temps and performance as of now


(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ <-CPU









4.5 @ 1.175v!? That's ludicrously good! I need 1.29v for that T-T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah kinda wished i waited for the Twin Frozr or the ACX well or even these badboys man they fit my build 100% faaaak i want the dual fan one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also haven't actually tried going past 4.6ghz myself actually, but honestly i don't think i want to because i'm just on air now, so a 33% or so perfomance increase is fine for now. One thing i keep getting all the time is 0x0124 BSoD (freaking sandys the only weakness) they seem to fluctuate A LOT when they idle i've seen spikes go all the way up to 1.45ghz, of course it's only for a second but the random and annoying fluctuations keeps getting me BSoD, so i think i'll just have to keep C states on.
> 
> Edit: Red and white color scheme haay that's what i'm doing haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my flag colors anyway, i actually didn't tend to do it on purpose it just hit me one day


Can I has'em ?.









I'm doing red and white just because I like the combo, if I had bought the black 600T I'd do something towards orange.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> DERP
> 
> No sorry, lost a one in there, 1,175v it is! hehehhehehehehhe
> 
> Yea.... 1,075V... I wish!


1.075v would be like... 1 in a million. Can I has that too? kthx


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Was just thinking if i sell 1 of my 780's i could afford a really nice water-cooling setup or buy a i7 4770k and a asus sabertooth z77 or Maximus VI Hero....Hmmmm decisions decisions....


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Was just thinking if i sell 1 of my 780's i could afford a really nice water-cooling setup or buy a i7 4770k and a asus sabertooth z77 or Maximus VI Hero....Hmmmm decisions decisions....


What kind of temps do you hit on those Graphicscards? If they're not to high i would probably keep it and save up for a nice loop with SLI Configuration.. ik those GPU blocks are reeaaallyy expensive but i think if you could get the money it would be a total beast..


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Hey that's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something that might help you with the fans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks. Yep, I know I have to be wary of the fan thickness.. I don't want to have to cut the case and I'm even thinking of getting one of these to keep the HDD cage where it is:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17423/fan-1136/Aerocool_Silent_Master_200mm_x_20mm_Ultra_Thin_Fan_-_Blue_LED.html?tl=g36c331s1392
> 
> or this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Thermaltake-200mm-x-200mm-x-20mm-AF0046-Blue-LED-Clear-Case-Fan-/390551336505?pt=US_Computer_Case_Fans&hash=item5aeeac7639
> 
> Unfortunately both move a lot less air, which is seems to be the problem with 20mm thick fans. I wish the Spectre Pro or Megaflow didn't require you to move the drive bays


The aerocool fans are the same as the stock corsair ones with some different color LED's. I think it's a Xigmatek 200mm fan to begin with.

The Thermaltake one looks an awful lot like the Megaflow ,would not surprise me if it's the same OEM.

Also, seen people installing these fans without moving the harddrive cage so I think it can be done!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ <-CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.175v!? That's ludicrously good! I need 1.29v for that T-T


Stay away from my cpu!


















But again, you have an i5 and they just seem to be clocking worse than the i7's overall


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Was just thinking if i sell 1 of my 780's i could afford a really nice water-cooling setup or buy a i7 4770k and a asus sabertooth z77 or Maximus VI Hero....Hmmmm decisions decisions....


IMHO, I don't really see any point in upgrading from Ivy to Haswell... If you gotta do it... do it for the watercooling







, else, I'd keep both 780s and save for the watercooling parts


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Why did they push back GTA V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to grab a PS3 first though to be able to play GTAV with friends.. also gonna buy The last of us when i get the PS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard it's really good


Yups, The Last of Us in sweet!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Was just thinking if i sell 1 of my 780's i could afford a really nice water-cooling setup or buy a i7 4770k and a asus sabertooth z77 or Maximus VI Hero....Hmmmm decisions decisions....


Funny, this thread is the devil, seriously!

I can finally start playing some games tonight. Anyone want a new friend on steam?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Funny, this thread is the devil, seriously!
> 
> I can finally start playing some games tonight. Anyone want a new friend on steam?


I don't know..... I don't like having friends.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yups, The Last of Us in sweet!
> Funny, this thread is the devil, seriously!
> 
> I can finally start playing some games tonight. Anyone want a new friend on steam?


LOL. Join the dark side


















Ya, *Dragoon* is my steam name. Add me up everyone







Here's my community page


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> LOL. Join the dark side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, *Dragoon* is my steam name. Add me up everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my community page


Added









Here's my STEAM THINGY MAJIGGY


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Indeed prime is a very heavy thing, but i guess it depends on what you run in prime if it's blend or small FFT's, the latter being the one running the hottest for me. And yeah usually CPU's can take a lot of heat though nothing like gpu's can. Remember old cards like the HD 2600XT or the classic 9800GT/8800GT which could go up to 100C no problem, well though it would be seriously scorching they could handle it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh also on regular load mine reaches the low 60 to mid 60's as well. Not bad really, but also you should remember that Ivy's generally runs hotter that's just how they are, unless you delid them of course then they should be like Sandies, since they opted out of the same TIM as the Sandy which was a cheaper compound have no idea why.


It is not the TIM, but the fact that Sandy is soldered, ivy and haswell aren't









Edit: Sparkles add: shwebba
I can play in a bit over a week, since I'm flying to Italy today. So don't wonder if I haven't accepted


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> What kind of temps do you hit on those Graphicscards? If they're not to high i would probably keep it and save up for a nice loop with SLI Configuration.. ik those GPU blocks are reeaaallyy expensive but i think if you could get the money it would be a total beast..


Im not working right now so watercooling could be abit expensive...Well the highest i have gone is 72 degrees on the top card,and its winter here,but if i had vsync on it would lower the heat....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> IMHO, I don't really see any point in upgrading from Ivy to Haswell... If you gotta do it... do it for the watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , else, I'd keep both 780s and save for the watercooling parts


Yeah true im just bored and loving playing around with my rig,thats why i fear watercooling,i fiddle with my rig 2 much....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yups, The Last of Us in sweet!
> Funny, this thread is the devil, seriously!
> 
> I can finally start playing some games tonight. Anyone want a new friend on steam?


Whats your steam name....? Or you can add me R_FFISHER i hope thats it..lol...EDIT....Its jamaican__reaper....


----------



## Killeg

Might throw myself in the pool shouldn't I? Here's the link IGNORE I REPEAT IGNORE EVERYTHING THAT's ON MY PROFILE (Icon, Description, Groups and such) it really needs some updates from my immature me..









EDIT: Links not working because of swearword censoring.. Holy moley..
If you wanna add me Search for [RiFD]KilleG.. If you find a kinda rude profile pic it's me.. sry








OR you might be able to fix the link for yourself if you like to solve riddles ;D
ALSO i don't like MLP that's just my friends group


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my STEAM THINGY MAJIGGY


Added you hope you dnt mind.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> It is not the TIM, but the fact that Sandy is soldered, ivy and haswell aren't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sparkles add: shwebba
> I can play in a bit over a week, since I'm flying to Italy today. So don't wonder if I haven't accepted


Added you hope you dnt mind....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Might throw myself in the pool shouldn't I? Here's the link IGNORE I REPEAT IGNORE EVERYTHING THAT's ON MY PROFILE (Icon, Description, Groups and such) it really needs some updates from my immature me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Links not working because of swearword censoring.. Holy moley..
> If you wanna add me Search for [RiFD]KilleG.. If you find a kinda rude profile pic it's me.. sry


Doesn't work, I'm guessing OCN censored your account name


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Ok guys add me its....jamaican__reaper....First thing im checking is how many games us gamers have on our steam account....lol...


----------



## AlDyer

Ye I will accept all requests once I am home since I am not on my desktop and doing anything with this phone us a bit troublesome. Need to get a new phone at some point. A friend broke my Galaxy SII so I guess I'll buy something cheap and powerful like Huawei Ascend


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Doesn't work, I'm guessing OCN censored your account name


Yea ik







but can't change right now because i'm at work, and steam won't let me login for some reason.. got to check my keepass when i'm home








Otherwise you can search for *[RiFD]Killeg* on the Steam Community Page. works for me


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Yea ik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but can't change right now because i'm at work, and steam won't let me login for some reason.. got to check my keepass when i'm home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise you can search for *[RiFD]Killeg* on the Steam Community Page. works for me


Found it!

Great profile mate!


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Found it!
> 
> Great profile mate!


Yeah man, it really needs some work..
I did this loong time ago, where the profiles weren't really important


----------



## Dragoon

lol Killeg, nice profile









Added everyone here


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> lol Killeg, nice profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added everyone here


Ow man... I'm really gonna kick that profiles butt as soon as i'm home..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

This is mine: LollieLaurie (Sparkles was taken







)

It's rather empty, but that's because I haven't really put time into pc gaming. And I just installed steam a month ago or so.

I think I added everyone except Jamaican Reaper because if I type in your name it doesn't seem to find you


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> This is mine: LollieLaurie (Sparkles was taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> It's rather empty, but that's because I haven't really put time into pc gaming. And I just installed steam a month ago or so.
> 
> I think I added everyone except Jamaican Reaper because if I type in your name it doesn't seem to find you


Yeah sparkles im sure thats what happened,all you had to say was you didnt want to be my friend....







.....lol....Dnt worry i will add your's...


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> This is mine: LollieLaurie (Sparkles was taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> It's rather empty, but that's because I haven't really put time into pc gaming. And I just installed steam a month ago or so.
> 
> I think I added everyone except Jamaican Reaper because if I type in your name it doesn't seem to find you


He is jamaican_reaper I think? LollieLaurie? That is interesting... Is your name Laurie or something? If not that seems extremely random, but I ain't judging








Also, what games do you play?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Yeah sparkles im sure thats what happened,all you had to say was you didnt want to be my friend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....lol....Dnt worry i will add your's...


I wouldn't dare









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> He is jamaican_reaper I think? LollieLaurie? That is interesting... Is your name Laurie or something? If not that seems extremely random, but I ain't judging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what games do you play?


Hehe yes my name is Laurie, I use that nickname in alot of places because it's always free







SpArkLeS not so much.

My pc is full of games and I haven't played them. Haha

- Skyrim
- Swtor
- Tomb Raider
- Mass Effect
- Bioshock
- Remember Me
- Defiance

I also finally got Battlefield 3 haha, I'm sure I'm gonna suck at it. I used to play Battlefield 2142 and I loved that


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I wouldn't dare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe yes my name is Laurie, I use that nickname in alot of places because it's always free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpArkLeS not so much.
> 
> My pc is full of games and I haven't played them. Haha
> 
> - Skyrim
> - Swtor
> - Tomb Raider
> - Mass Effect
> - Bioshock
> - Remember Me
> - Defiance
> 
> I also finally got Battlefield 3 haha, I'm sure I'm gonna suck at it. I used to play Battlefield 2142 and I loved that


Well you see my Steam library? I haven't played through half of the games I have in it!









Here's my Battlelog if anyone's interested "Shoot stuff, get money"

ALSO, Swtor is amazing


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I wouldn't dare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe yes my name is Laurie, I use that nickname in alot of places because it's always free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpArkLeS not so much.
> 
> My pc is full of games and I haven't played them. Haha
> 
> - Skyrim
> - Swtor
> - Tomb Raider
> - Mass Effect
> - Bioshock
> - Remember Me
> - Defiance
> 
> I also finally got Battlefield 3 haha, I'm sure I'm gonna suck at it. I used to play Battlefield 2142 and I loved that


What you havnt played Tomb Raider yet,that is so wrong,thats one of my top 3 games this year i've played....Also loved Metro Last Light and the new Bioshock....Must admit i bought about 10-15 new games during the steam sales and im just going thru them now....Battlefield 3 is awesome....We should game sometime even tho i suck at it,keep getting kicked because my ping is too high (no clue what that is) but i will always prefer cod,we should start a C.O.D,corsair 600t clan....


----------



## AlDyer

Battlefield is awesome and I actually enjoyed the little I have played of Defiance. I have most of the same games as you. Battlefield is best with comms tho..

Also I dare you to challenge me in bf3. Search for "TwinkieFilling" in battlelog


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I have played Tomb Raider on the PS3 but I loved it so much that I want to play it on High settings on the pc


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well you see my Steam library? I haven't played through half of the games I have in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Battlelog if anyone's interested "Shoot stuff, get money"
> 
> ALSO, Swtor is amazing


yeah pretty impressive library..









Here's my Battlelog PEW PEW
proooobably should have spent more time playing BF3 than playing MW3.. also I'm playing like once every 3 months so don't expect too much (BF3)


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I've played more on my PS3 than pc the last year. Also got ps+ so loads of free games.

Edit: Anyone watching VGHS season 2? First ep is up on


----------



## AlDyer

Haven't watched any of the series. Is it actually good? If you think it is worthwhile I shall check it once I get back from Italy. I see you like the knife krullmeister


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Haven't watched any of the series. Is it actually good? If you think it is worthwhile I shall check it once I get back from Italy. I see you like the knife krullmeister


What's not to like about it?









Too bad BF3 doesn't work at all for me at the moment. I get massive lag spikes but I retain 50 or so ping and 80-120 fps. Still lags like I'd have 400-500 ping........ Unplayable!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> What's not to like about it? wink.gif
> 
> Too bad BF3 doesn't work at all for me at the moment. I get massive lag spikes but I retain 50 or so ping and 80-120 fps. Still lags like I'd have 400-500 ping........ Unplayable!


Play with me anyway


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Play with me anyway


I'll reinstall it to try and see if it works any better. Then I'll play with ya









Right now it'd be me shouting at the game and then rage quitting


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Agh, watching livestream from the festival Tomorrowland here in Belgium, didn't get tickets








Seems that there are more international people there than belgian people. So sucky

Sorry for my completely random rant haha


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Agh, watching livestream from the festival Tomorrowland here in Belgium, didn't get tickets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that there are more international people there than belgian people. So sucky
> 
> Sorry for my completely random rant haha


Well consider this... There is probably more international people in this club than Belgian people









So you are better off here!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well consider this... There is probably more international people in this club than Belgian people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are better off here!


Haha true true


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Well damn i took a "quick" nap and suddenly this thread exploded with steam links.. i wanna join the party too







if it's not too much to ask lol.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/OCN_Anonymous_Inc well heres the link for my profile if anyone wants to add me, cool beans


----------



## Jagermeister

Well I just spent the last hour downloading every benchmarking software out there...should be interesting to see where I'm at with my basic OC (spent a couple hours last night getting it to 4.5Ghz stable, I'm going to push it a little bit more when I have time).

First up is PCMark7 = 6910 ~ http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/672889

Looks like a decent score to start with but I haven't had a chance to read into them just yet. LOL


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Where are you located?


Connecticut, US.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Are you using a Corsair power supply? If so, have you considered just purchasing sleeved Corsair cables for it? You can get them direct from Corsair. They may take your credit card. Also, have you considered a paypal account? Personally I thing sleeved cables are way better than extensions.


Unfortunately, I don't, and although I wanna get one, I don't think I'll be able to get it any time soon.

And PayPal won't take my card either : /


----------



## Mergatroid

Anyone playing Borderlands 2?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Hey that's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something that might help you with the fans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks. Yep, I know I have to be wary of the fan thickness.. I don't want to have to cut the case and I'm even thinking of getting one of these to keep the HDD cage where it is:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17423/fan-1136/Aerocool_Silent_Master_200mm_x_20mm_Ultra_Thin_Fan_-_Blue_LED.html?tl=g36c331s1392
> 
> or this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Thermaltake-200mm-x-200mm-x-20mm-AF0046-Blue-LED-Clear-Case-Fan-/390551336505?pt=US_Computer_Case_Fans&hash=item5aeeac7639
> 
> Unfortunately both move a lot less air, which is seems to be the problem with 20mm thick fans. I wish the Spectre Pro or Megaflow didn't require you to move the drive bays


You can use any 25mm thick fan. I agree with avoiding 20mm fans if you can. The original 600T fans (which I have here) were very similar and were not very good. A 25mm thick fan (like the Spectre Pro) will just fit perfectly, snug against the hard drive cage. A 30mm thick fan doesn't require cutting the case, just the curl on the front left side of the hard drive cage.

Oops, crud, double post....


----------



## ZipZapRap

Cheers all. Spectre Pro ordered, and I'm also going to order a Megaflow. 1st preference is not to move the HDD bays, so if the Spectre Pro starts making that awful racket, I'll switch to the Megaflow.

By the way.. I had to send a small piece of the case back today - it's the top mesh. I haven't even used the case yet and I noticed one of the little nubs is broken and the mesh doesn't pop out of the top anymore









So the guys I bought it from are going to *try* RMA it for me. Fingers crossed!!

Corsair charge $5 for a replacement part, but then charge minimum $60 to ship it to Australia!! what the hell..


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Connecticut, US.
> Unfortunately, I don't, and although I wanna get one, I don't think I'll be able to get it any time soon.
> 
> And PayPal won't take my card either : /


If you're in the US then there are lots of places to order the Bitfenix extension cables from. Hell you could probably just find a Micro Center near you and just pick them up if they carry them. I'm still surprised Newegg doesn't sell them since they carry their cases, their fans and their LED strips. The only problem I found is a lot of etailers only stock the most popular colours. NCIX, Frozencpu, Performance-PCs to name a few sell them.

When you said Performance-Pcs doesn't ship internationally I thought your place of residence was outside of North America. Where you live you can get pretty much anything. For my build I had to get some stuff from Germany because no one in Canada sells Noiseblocker or Alphacool stuff and the shipping was cheaper and faster ordering from Germany than the U.S. Aquatuning even gave me some complimentary gummies that were delicious! Well Dazmode sells Noiseblockers but not the PL-2's which is what I am currently running.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Anyone playing Borderlands 2?


I am, just started to play again... Got a few characters between levels 2 and 25. Always up for coop play whether BL2 or something else! http://steamcommunity.com/id/p33k/


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

http://www.pcauthority.com.au/Gallery/351347,unboxed-asus-rog-maximus-vi-formula.aspx/1....It seesm it will be even more expensive than the asus extreme....Would love to have this....


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> When you said Performance-Pcs doesn't ship internationally I thought your place of residence was outside of North America. Where you live you can get pretty much anything. For my build I had to get some stuff from Germany because no one in Canada sells Noiseblocker or Alphacool stuff and the shipping was cheaper and faster ordering from Germany than the U.S. Aquatuning even gave me some complimentary gummies that were delicious! Well Dazmode sells Noiseblockers but not the PL-2's which is what I am currently running.


I said they don't take international cards







They _do_ ship internationally, but it's super expensive so I always try to get my gear when I'm here in the US (I go to school and spent most of my year in Peru).

But anyway, a friend of mine helped me out with their credit card so I ordered from Performance PCs. Thanks for the help, though, everyone.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> http://www.pcauthority.com.au/Gallery/351347,unboxed-asus-rog-maximus-vi-formula.aspx/1....It seesm it will be even more expensive than the asus extreme....Would love to have this....


I thought it was supposed to be cheaper than the extreme. Nice looking board though.





 => unboxing


----------



## Zillerella

It is cheaper than the extrema. A guy from asus said approx 299$. That will then like be 400$ in Denmark









Yes it is a very sexy board and i'm going to buy it.


----------



## roflcopter159

I'm hoping it's not too late to join the club?


----------



## Zillerella

It is never too late









Nice build dude


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> It is cheaper than the extrema. A guy from asus said approx 299$. That will then like be 400$ in Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is a very sexy board and i'm going to buy it.


Isn't that what you said about the Gigabyte boards too?









Get a hold of yourself man!


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I said they don't take international cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They _do_ ship internationally, but it's super expensive so I always try to get my gear when I'm here in the US (I go to school and spent most of my year in Peru).
> 
> But anyway, a friend of mine helped me out with their credit card so I ordered from Performance PCs. Thanks for the help, though, everyone.


Oh. I'm sorry I misread your post. I'm glad you got it sorted out. Those cables will make your build look dead sexy.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Okay so I'm trying Battlefield 3 multiplayer for the first time => conclusion: I SUCK







haha

Any tips on what map I should start?


----------



## roflcopter159

I personally enjoy a 32-64 player match of Team Deathmatch on Noshahar Canals (spelling?) as a warm up to get playing. Best advice to give you, don't get frustrated. You will die by a guy with 0% health a number of times.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I personally enjoy a 32-64 player match of Team Deathmatch on Noshahar Canals (spelling?) as a warm up to get playing. Best advice to give you, don't get frustrated. You will die by a guy with 0% health a number of times.


Yup this sparkles. Just add me if you want







Origin name: Zillerella


----------



## Recr3ational

As we all are basically family we should have a massive game of something, all ad me on steam and origin, Recr3ational


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Okay so I'm trying Battlefield 3 multiplayer for the first time => conclusion: I SUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> Any tips on what map I should start?


16 player TDM is nice to get a hang of the guns and basic tactics. Otherwise some smaller (32 player) rush and conquest is great for beginners. 64 player matches are a bit chaotic








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Yup this sparkles. Just add me if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Origin name: Zillerella


Shut up Zilly, nobody wanna play with you!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> As we all are basically family we should have a massive game of something, all ad me on steam and origin, Recr3ational


I'm definitively down for that, what game though? A lot of people seem to have BF3, that'd be fun to play together I think.


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 16 player TDM is nice to get a hang of the guns and basic tactics. Otherwise some smaller (32 player) rush and conquest is great for beginners. 64 player matches are a bit chaotic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up Zilly, nobody wanna play with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitively down for that, what game though? A lot of people seem to have BF3, that'd be fun to play together I think.






I'm down with bf3 though i am rubbish haha


----------



## Snyderman34

Add me up and I'll play sometime.Origin is Snyderman34


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> I'm down with bf3 though i am rubbish haha


Man me too haven't played it for ages, played Battlefield all my life though until a couple of years ago. But mostly for consoles because i'm a filthy casual and didn't have money for a top of the line gamer pc.

Here is my old battlelog http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/A%20Nerdy%20Man/stats/178732165/xbox/ only for xbox, wish i had bought it for PC but i had literally no one to play with on PC and tons on Xbox oh well.

But BF4 on 29th of October can't wait









Edit: Hopefully there will be more destruction in BF4 than BF3, kinda like Bad Company 1 & 2 man the destruction in that game, no hiding places at all.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'm hoping it's not too late to join the club?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build,Welcome to the club....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Its begun....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Okay so I'm trying Battlefield 3 multiplayer for the first time => conclusion: I SUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> Any tips on what map I should start?


64 player more likely to kill someone....







, and it pushes your system more....lol...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> As we all are basically family we should have a massive game of something, all ad me on steam and origin, Recr3ational


Addesd you....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Add me up and I'll play sometime.Origin is Snyderman34


Added you too....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Man me too haven't played it for ages, played Battlefield all my life though until a couple of years ago. But mostly for consoles because i'm a filthy casual and didn't have money for a top of the line gamer pc.
> 
> Here is my old battlelog http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/A%20Nerdy%20Man/stats/178732165/xbox/ only for xbox, wish i had bought it for PC but i had literally no one to play with on PC and tons on Xbox oh well.
> 
> But BF4 on 29th of October can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Hopefully there will be more destruction in BF4 than BF3, kinda like Bad Company 1 & 2 man the destruction in that game, no hiding places at all.


Same here cant wait for the release to see how the frostbite engine does.i really hope we can play BF4 without having to use our browser....


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Man me too haven't played it for ages, played Battlefield all my life though until a couple of years ago. But mostly for consoles because i'm a filthy casual and didn't have money for a top of the line gamer pc.
> 
> Here is my old battlelog http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/A%20Nerdy%20Man/stats/178732165/xbox/ only for xbox, wish i had bought it for PC but i had literally no one to play with on PC and tons on Xbox oh well.
> 
> But BF4 on 29th of October can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Hopefully there will be more destruction in BF4 than BF3, kinda like Bad Company 1 & 2 man the destruction in that game, no hiding places at all.






Yeah man me too, I'm a massive gamer freak so i tend to go across different platforms, i loved bad company 2 where you can literally c 4 a whole house...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> Yeah man me too, I'm a massive gamer freak so i tend to go across different platforms, i loved bad company 2 where you can literally c 4 a whole house...


I honestly only bought it for Xbox360 because thats where all my friends were playing. But now that i have moved to PC i would really like to start up fresh BF3 and when BF4 comes out. Only problem now is i'm broke ugh, guess i must sell a lot of stuff.


----------



## Gyrael

Hey, this is very off topic but do any of you happen to own (or have owned) a Logitech G700? I ask because now that the G700s revision is out, its price seems to be dropping dramatically and from what I can gather, the differences are minimal. Plus, I hate the gaudy design they put on the 700s and I think the original is pretty gorgeous. As I've mentioned a lot before, I've been pretty dead set on get a Mionix NAOS, but the low price of the G700 (currently 60 bucks on Amazon) is making me reconsider.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Also another off topic question here, well more of an opinion really. I have a Playstation 3 Slim 320GB with like 15 games most are no more than 1 year to a couple of months old triple-A titles. And a PS VITA with a couple of games never really used and 1 Xbox 360 white first edition + Xbox 360 Elite with like 20 games.

My question is this should i sell all this stuff, i know it's more of an opinion. It should fetch me quite a sum of money to the right buyers. All the stuff worth from new is like 1000-,€ if i'm lucky i might get 600€ hopefully.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Of all the watercooled 600t's i have looked at this is what i want my system to look like when its done,will be selling one of my gtx 780's soon to fund the build,i may even game less because i will start working again,which my not last long because i will have surgery again for the first time (long story)....http://www.overclock.net/t/1208865/build-log-600t-and-my-water-cooling-cherry/30....love how neat,simple and clean this rig looks....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Also another off topic question here, well more of an opinion really. I have a Playstation 3 Slim 320GB with like 15 games most are no more than 1 year to a couple of months old triple-A titles. And a PS VITA with a couple of games never really used and 1 Xbox 360 white first edition + Xbox 360 Elite with like 20 games.
> 
> My question is this should i sell all this stuff, i know it's more of an opinion. It should fetch me quite a sum of money to the right buyers. All the stuff worth from new is like 1000-,€ if i'm lucky i might get 600€ hopefully.


If you don't use it anymore I should indeed sell it. I'm trying to sell my Vita too, bought it to use on vacation, but I'm not really using it. Problem the peeps that wanted is only wanted to give me like 150Euros, the vita + game + memory card are brand new and cost 325Euros new.









I'm selling a couple of games too. Still have loads though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Of all the watercooled 600t's i have looked at this is what i want my system to look like when its done,will be selling one of my gtx 780's soon to fund the build,i may even game less because i will start working again,which my not last long because i will have surgery again for the first time (long story)....http://www.overclock.net/t/1208865/build-log-600t-and-my-water-cooling-cherry/30....love how neat,simple and clean this rig looks....


Oooh great, go for it! Indeed I also like the black with white coolant. If I would do I would do the same black & white and a little blue (my cables)

Edit: Before I forget, added you guys

Here's my profile LollieLaurie again









Profile with 3 kills haha great


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> If you don't use it anymore I should indeed sell it. I'm trying to sell my Vita too, bought it to use on vacation, but I'm not really using it. Problem the peeps that wanted is only wanted to give me like 150Euros, the vita + game + memory card are brand new and cost 325Euros new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling a couple of games too. Still have loads though.
> Oooh great, go for it! Indeed I also like the black with white coolant. If I would do I would do the same black & white and a little blue (my cables)
> 
> Edit: Before I forget, added you guys
> 
> Here's my profile LollieLaurie again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile with 3 kills haha great


Yeah that's the unfortunate part of buying anything new, if you don't really use it much it just gets less worth just for it being preowned. I for one bought the PS Vita used so i can pretty much get almost the same back. Sad i actually really wanted to use it, but i have my phone







and the PS3 is not too old only about a 1 year, and honestly i love PS3 but i don't use it as much as i wanted, i played all the exclusives every single one, and now i have no reason to own it really.

If i sell all my consoles and games it should fetch me 600-700€ maybe even more because it's in very good shape and all the games are basically as new not a scratch. But yeah of course there is inflation but nothing too big.

Basically i want to because i need a new chair, sitting on a pretty much broken office chair and my keyboard is starting to fail me, buttons not as responsive (god damn rubber dome) And a new good chair will only cost me like 70€ and keyboard will probably be around 130€ so i will have quite a lot to spare for computer upgrade maybe even Z87 + i7-4770K if i'm lucky.

This is the chair i'm going for i think, really good looking and cheap.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280644258828?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Well kills is kills, objectives is more important anyway. Don't let anyone tell you K/D matters (albeit it looks nice if you can pull it off) man i should buy BF3 again.... even though i played it like 2 years ago.









Edit: Can i say you look smashing on the profile pic on Origin, love flannel shirts best casual wear ever have like a wardrobe full of dress shirts and flannel shirts (also sorry for sounding like some 13 year old boy haha







)


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Shut up Zilly, nobody wanna play with you!


You!!!!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah that's the unfortunate part of buying anything new, if you don't really use it much it just gets less worth just for it being preowned. I for one bought the PS Vita used so i can pretty much get almost the same back. Sad i actually really wanted to use it, but i have my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the PS3 is not too old only about a 1 year, and honestly i love PS3 but i don't use it as much as i wanted, i played all the exclusives every single one, and now i have no reason to own it really.
> 
> If i sell all my consoles and games it should fetch me 600-700€ maybe even more because it's in very good shape and all the games are basically as new not a scratch. But yeah of course there is inflation but nothing too big.
> 
> Basically i want to because i need a new chair, sitting on a pretty much broken office chair and my keyboard is starting to fail me, buttons not as responsive (god damn rubber dome) And a new good chair will only cost me like 70€ and keyboard will probably be around 130€ so i will have quite a lot to spare for computer upgrade maybe even Z87 + i7-4770K if i'm lucky.
> 
> This is the chair i'm going for i think, really good looking and cheap.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280644258828?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Well kills is kills, objectives is more important anyway. Don't let anyone tell you K/D matters (albeit it looks nice if you can pull it off) man i should buy BF3 again.... even though i played it like 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Can i say you look smashing on the profile pic on Origin, love flannel shirts best casual wear ever have like a wardrobe full of dress shirts and flannel shirts (also sorry for sounding like some 13 year old boy haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yup if you don't really use it just sits there, better to sell it and spend the money on stuff you do need like the z87 en i7







haha

Lol thanks that was my previous facebook pic, I was making cookies, it's a nice cosy shirt.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yup if you don't really use it just sits there, better to sell it and spend the money on stuff you do need like the z87 en i7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> Lol thanks that was my previous facebook pic, I was making cookies, it's a nice cosy shirt.


Yeah i will definitely think on this hard, well maybe not so hard whenever i look at new pc components, i think this will be an easy decision








Nooo.... cookies my biggest weakness, well and mint chocolate chip icecream... oh god NOM NOM


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> You!!!!


Whenever i see you two guys fight it reminds me of this video, you silly willies.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Hey, this is very off topic but do any of you happen to own (or have owned) a Logitech G700? I ask because now that the G700s revision is out, its price seems to be dropping dramatically and from what I can gather, the differences are minimal. Plus, I hate the gaudy design they put on the 700s and I think the original is pretty gorgeous. As I've mentioned a lot before, I've been pretty dead set on get a Mionix NAOS, but the low price of the G700 (currently 60 bucks on Amazon) is making me reconsider.


I had some Logitech Mice at home and at work, I think those are really good, also really good quality. We also have some at work (like 300-400 atleast) really haven't heard bad things..
Can't talk about the Mionix because i haven't even heard of that brand








Not telling you, that you should choose the Logitech one, but wanted to give you a little input so you have some opinions.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Whenever i see you two guys fight it reminds me of this video, you silly willies.


----------



## Recr3ational

Anonymous Inc:
I just seen your list of favorite games, and mine is the same as your apart from The last of us being first.. I think i could almost say its one of my favorite game EVER!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Also another off topic question here, well more of an opinion really. I have a Playstation 3 Slim 320GB with like 15 games most are no more than 1 year to a couple of months old triple-A titles. And a PS VITA with a couple of games never really used and 1 Xbox 360 white first edition + Xbox 360 Elite with like 20 games.
> 
> My question is this should i sell all this stuff, i know it's more of an opinion. It should fetch me quite a sum of money to the right buyers. All the stuff worth from new is like 1000-,€ if i'm lucky i might get 600€ hopefully.


I would sell everything i no longer used and either put it towards a PS4 or a new build/upgrade....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> If you don't use it anymore I should indeed sell it. I'm trying to sell my Vita too, bought it to use on vacation, but I'm not really using it. Problem the peeps that wanted is only wanted to give me like 150Euros, the vita + game + memory card are brand new and cost 325Euros new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling a couple of games too. Still have loads though.
> Oooh great, go for it! Indeed I also like the black with white coolant. If I would do I would do the same black & white and a little blue (my cables)
> 
> Edit: Before I forget, added you guys
> 
> Here's my profile LollieLaurie again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile with 3 kills haha great


Im really thinking of getting this setup....However im abit scared i will mess up my system if things dnt go well....I now have to find out all the parts he used and then see how much it would come up to,not in a rush because its winter here so all temps on cpu/gpu are great,but come summer it will be a different story....I just hope when i take the leap i wont screw my components up....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Also another off topic question here, well more of an opinion really. I have a Playstation 3 Slim 320GB with like 15 games most are no more than 1 year to a couple of months old triple-A titles. And a PS VITA with a couple of games never really used and 1 Xbox 360 white first edition + Xbox 360 Elite with like 20 games.
> 
> My question is this should i sell all this stuff, i know it's more of an opinion. It should fetch me quite a sum of money to the right buyers. All the stuff worth from new is like 1000-,€ if i'm lucky i might get 600€ hopefully.


This is my opinion, I prefer to keep all my old hardware and games, its better to have you're cupboard filled with gamecubes and ps1 then it is to have nothing and need it when you dont have it.
I'm guessing you work right? IF you keep working at it, im sure you would be able to but the newest tech when it comes out. I have loads of old game consoles laying around it feels good going back at it when your older


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Whenever i see you two guys fight it reminds me of this video, you silly willies.


That's surprisingly accurate!

I happen to listen to a Kazoo soundtrack whenever I talk to Zilly!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Also another off topic question here, well more of an opinion really. I have a Playstation 3 Slim 320GB with like 15 games most are no more than 1 year to a couple of months old triple-A titles. And a PS VITA with a couple of games never really used and 1 Xbox 360 white first edition + Xbox 360 Elite with like 20 games.
> 
> My question is this should i sell all this stuff, i know it's more of an opinion. It should fetch me quite a sum of money to the right buyers. All the stuff worth from new is like 1000-,€ if i'm lucky i might get 600€ hopefully.


Based on your posts that followed this one, you should totally sell them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> I had some Logitech Mice at home and at work, I think those are really good, also really good quality. We also have some at work (like 300-400 atleast) really haven't heard bad things..
> Can't talk about the Mionix because i haven't even heard of that brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not telling you, that you should choose the Logitech one, but wanted to give you a little input so you have some opinions.


Yeah, I know Logitech is good. I'm currently using my ancient MX518 with my laptop and it still works flawlessly. I'm just wondering about the G700 specifically.

I'd still prefer the NAOS 5000, but the damn thing never goes on sale.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I happen to listen to a Kazoo soundtrack whenever I talk to Zilly! tongue.gif


----------



## Dragoon

zomgsomanynewposts

@Jamaican Reaper








it has finally begun lol

@Recr3ational
Added you on steam.









@Anonymous Inc and Sparkles
Selling used consoles, unfortunately is a pain, I wanted to sell my NDS Lite for about €35 (Which is already pretty low) and got offered 27€ lol... Also considering selling my Wii, but, things the way they are, I don't know... lol

But you can try, 600€ is pretty good









lol that Dragonzball peepee is just priceless.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I would sell everything i no longer used and either put it towards a PS4 or a new build/upgrade....


Yeah indeed what i thought too, since i rarely use it, i could get a lot of stuff for it, something i definitely use









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> This is my opinion, I prefer to keep all my old hardware and games, its better to have you're cupboard filled with gamecubes and ps1 then it is to have nothing and need it when you dont have it.
> I'm guessing you work right? IF you keep working at it, im sure you would be able to but the newest tech when it comes out. I have loads of old game consoles laying around it feels good going back at it when your older


Yeah i can definitely understand what you mean, but the thing about these consoles is they aren't quite old enough to be "retro" per say and what you can play on Xbox/PS3 you can easily play on computer with better graphics. I only really bought PS3 for exclusives, Xbox i bought because that's where all my friends used to play but they have since moved away from it. If i had a PS1 or any old Nintendo system like the NES/SNES/Famicom/N64 or Sega Genesis anything that has age to it i would definitely never sell because they would have real value to me and the games on them are priceless and timeless.

And well i'm also jobless atm, struggling to find something







i would love to have anything to wake up to right now been too long without something real, but the job market here is pretty shiet atm sadly, but of course i wont stop searching









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That's surprisingly accurate!
> 
> I happen to listen to a Kazoo soundtrack whenever I talk to Zilly!


Especially the part with 19 episodes later.... and kazoo's are awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Based on your posts that followed this one, you should totally sell them.


Yeah i do think i will but thanks for the input









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> zomgsomanynewposts
> @Anonymous Inc and Sparkles
> Selling used consoles, unfortunately is a pain, I wanted to sell my NDS Lite for about €35 (Which is already pretty low) and got offered 27€ lol... Also considering selling my Wii, but, things the way they are, I don't know... lol
> 
> But you can try, 600€ is pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol that Dragonzball peepee is just priceless.


Yeah indeed i sold my old GameBoy SP Limited NES Edition for likw 50$ on Ebay a couple of years back .... should never have done that..... but these things are quite popular Xbox/PS3 are still quite sought out for.

Hahah! yeah OneyNG is a master, love his skits.

Haha what are you gayh........... yeh!







..............


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah indeed what i thought too, since i rarely use it, i could get a lot of stuff for it, something i definitely use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i can definitely understand what you mean, but the thing about these consoles is they aren't quite old enough to be "retro" per say and what you can play on Xbox/PS3 you can easily play on computer with better graphics. I only really bought PS3 for exclusives, Xbox i bought because that's where all my friends used to play but they have since moved away from it. If i had a PS1 or any old Nintendo system like the NES/SNES/Famicom/N64 or Sega Genesis anything that has age to it i would definitely never sell because they would have real value to me and the games on them are priceless and timeless.
> 
> And well i'm also jobless atm, struggling to find something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would love to have anything to wake up to right now been too long without something real, but the job market here is pretty shiet atm sadly, but of course i wont stop searching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the part with 19 episodes later.... and kazoo's are awesome!
> Yeah i do think i will but thanks for the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah indeed i sold my old GameBoy SP Limited NES Edition for likw 50$ on Ebay a couple of years back .... should never have done that..... but these things are quite popular Xbox/PS3 are still quite sought out for.
> 
> Hahah! yeah OneyNG is a master, love his skits.
> 
> Haha what are you gayh........... yeh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............






Man the jobs in the uk are gradually decreasing aswell, i think the whole world is loosing money









Also i have done something big with my case, can't wait to show it off








Edit: I say its big but it probably isn't to you guys as you are some kinds of geniuses!


----------



## grunion

Anyone install the Seidon 240M to this case?

Pics?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> Man the jobs in the uk are gradually decreasing aswell, i think the whole world is loosing money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i have done something big with my case, can't wait to show it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I say its big but it probably isn't to you guys as you are some kinds of geniuses!


Yeah damn you America for your multi gazillion dollar debt and pulling the rest of the world with you







oh well.

And don't fret even if it aint "big" compared to others it doesn't matter any contribution is nice to this thread. I haven't contributed with anything new for a long time, mainly because i'm broke obviously









Looking forward to it.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Anyone install the Seidon 240M to this case?
> 
> Pics?


Haven't seen someone doing it, but since a H100i fits pretty good, I don't think it should be big of a trouble.. might have to mod a bit for Push/Pull like for the H100i.
But don't take my word on it, maybe there's someone around that already done it..

EDIT: Also Dimensions of the Radiator are nearly the same, so if they didnt do something strange with mounting holes, you probably should be good.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Yea just checked again on the local retailers online shop and saw that the BenQ was on Sale, that's why it was cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One does not simple stop upgrading


So Killeg, look what arrived at my doorstep about 6 hours ago. I've been playing with it the whole time since then, and now I need to sleep for work in 6 hours lol


----------



## eclipsextreme

Started adding some color detail to my case.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> So Killeg, look what arrived at my doorstep about 6 hours ago. I've been playing with it the whole time since then, and now I need to sleep for work in 6 hours lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Was it easy to setup? I mean calibration and all this stuff? Was a pain in the butt with the BenQ, but it finally turned out great








Let me know what you think about the Asus








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Started adding some color detail to my case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow nice job dude! Haven't seen any custom painting in a while. Keep going man


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Nice! Was it easy to setup? I mean calibration and all this stuff? Was a pain in the butt with the BenQ, but it finally turned out great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think about the Asus


I LOOOOOOOOOVE it






















Haha it was a joy to setup. Just attach the base, position my screen together with my old 23 inch(as my auxiliary screen) and done. I didn't do any calibration to the colors etc. It looked pretty alright out of the box though but I might try messing around with some ICC profiles on the web to see the best colors for BF3, BL2 and other games. I'm simply in love with the fluidity and lagless gameplay when operating the screen








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Started adding some color detail to my case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Simply awesome colors you got there. If I could I would personally go with a black and red color scheme to match my ROG mobo and GPU


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Started adding some color detail to my case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, it's kind of crazy how similar your rig looks to something I had planned out for a friends build before .___.

Good job!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Oooh nice, yellow again! Good job


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I LOOOOOOOOOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it was a joy to setup. Just attach the base, position my screen together with my old 23 inch(as my auxiliary screen) and done. I didn't do any calibration to the colors etc. It looked pretty alright out of the box though but I might try messing around with some ICC profiles on the web to see the best colors for BF3, BL2 and other games. I'm simply in love with the fluidity and lagless gameplay when operating the screen


nice if it works for you








I read some pretty bad things about the out of the box settings of the VG248, actually Prad.de gave it a very bad haha








But I think calibration is most likely a personal thing everybody should find for themselves.. had to turn my brightness really down because my eyes nearly burnt out when looking at a white webpage








Also enjoy that fluidity as long as you can, because man you get used to it so fast


----------



## seanbarkley

Hey Sparkles! sorry to bug u again, but I love ur rig, what can I do?? LOL! I'm about to get a fan controller and I'm between the NZXT Sentry 2 or the Bitfenix Recon. I've seen u have the Bitfenix and I'd like to know ur opinion of it: it works ok with Corsair and Bitfenix fans? Have you noticed any whine or clicking in any fan?

Thx in advance for ur answer.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> nice if it works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read some pretty bad things about the out of the box settings of the VG248, actually Prad.de gave it a very bad haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think calibration is most likely a personal thing everybody should find for themselves.. had to turn my brightness really down because my eyes nearly burnt out when looking at a white webpage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also enjoy that fluidity as long as you can, because man you get used to it so fast


No kidding! Alright back to topic, we're in the graphite club thread anyway right? Enough about the awesome monitor and more about the awesome case we use and love


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> No kidding! Alright back to topic, we're in the graphite club thread anyway right? Enough about the awesome monitor and more about the awesome case we use and love


The HAF X?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The HAF X?


No man, the TJ-11


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> No man, the TJ-11


I prefer this one man


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I prefer this one man
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Meh...hahaha


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I prefer this one man
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


DUUUUUUDE That's one bad ass case man..








made my day haha


----------



## Killeg

alright let me get the thread back in track..
I'm thinking of buying a set of Corsair's Sleeved cables for my PSU..
Now I Can't consider if i should buy Black ones or red ones..
I'm worried that red ones won't fit because of my motherboard and because of that it will look stupid
but on the other side im worried that if i go with black you can't really see it.. so i 'wont need new ones..

Here's a pic of my Case as a reminder.. BTW got rid of the yellow sticker on the Mobo







was already falling off lol



Also I'm thinkin of covering the Backside of the Case like the white spot right under the 5.25" slots.. anyone got an idea on how to do it?
AND I saw some people removing the 5.25" slots completly. If you take it out can it be fit again if i would ever need it again? or is it "broken"
Also I'm thinking of putting my Gamertag and some emblem on my case.. Does anyone have an idea on how to do that? like some big sticker or something?

alright some more topic for this thread also some questions bothering me


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> alright let me get the thread back in track..
> I'm thinking of buying a set of Corsair's Sleeved cables for my PSU..
> Now I Can't consider if i should buy Black ones or red ones..
> I'm worried that red ones won't fit because of my motherboard and because of that it will look stupid
> but on the other side im worried that if i go with black you can't really see it.. so i 'wont need new ones..
> 
> Here's a pic of my Case as a reminder.. BTW got rid of the yellow sticker on the Mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was already falling off lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm thinkin of covering the Backside of the Case like the white spot right under the 5.25" slots.. anyone got an idea on how to do it?
> AND I saw some people removing the 5.25" slots completly. If you take it out can it be fit again if i would ever need it again? or is it "broken"
> Also I'm thinking of putting my Gamertag and some emblem on my case.. Does anyone have an idea on how to do that? like some big sticker or something?
> 
> alright some more topic for this thread also some questions bothering me


The color scheme is really dependent on what you want to do with your case. I think the additional red color would work fairly well and since the sabertoth have quite dark and fairly "dull" colors I don't think it'll clash too badly. Black will give you more subtle look to your build but still improve the aesthetics to the stock ones.

When it comes to covering the backside I'd say that you should probably get some vinyl or something similar and just cover the inside of the side panel.

The 5.25" bays are mounted with rivets so what you do is drill out the rivets and just plop the bay out. Then if you still want it you can just pop it back using rivets again!









And ye, big stickers are probably your best bet. There are a ton of websites that sell custom stickers online if you don't have access to a local shop that does that kind of thing.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The color scheme is really dependent on what you want to do with your case. I think the additional red color would work fairly well and since the sabertoth have quite dark and fairly "dull" colors I don't think it'll clash too badly. Black will give you more subtle look to your build but still improve the aesthetics to the stock ones.
> 
> When it comes to covering the backside I'd say that you should probably get some vinyl or something similar and just cover the inside of the side panel.
> 
> The 5.25" bays are mounted with rivets so what you do is drill out the rivets and just plop the bay out. Then if you still want it you can just pop it back using rivets again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ye, big stickers are probably your best bet. There are a ton of websites that sell custom stickers online if you don't have access to a local shop that does that kind of thing.


Thanks for the input








Will have to find out where i will get this stuff..
I really start to regret buying a Sabertooth MB, i mean it's good and haven't had trouble with it, but the colors.. ugh -.-
Back when I bought it the Online shop only had the R.O.G IV Extreme which was Black/red theme and which was about 420 CHF, Which is like 445$
And I just wasn't worth the Money.. Now i checked again and they had the Formula for the same price as the sabertooth, but not gonna buy another MB just becaus of the looks.

Might have to fill up all RAM slots to cover up as much of the color as possible haha


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Thanks for the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to find out where i will get this stuff..
> I really start to regret buying a Sabertooth MB, i mean it's good and haven't had trouble with it, but the colors.. ugh -.-
> Back when I bought it the Online shop only had the R.O.G IV Extreme which was Black/red theme and which was about 420 CHF, Which is like 445$
> And I just wasn't worth the Money.. *Now i checked again and they had the Formula for the same price as the sabertooth, but not gonna buy another MB just becaus of the looks.
> *
> Might have to fill up all RAM slots to cover up as much of the color as possible haha


Yea I mean who does that








I totally did not get my Formula V for that very reason. Went from a P8Z68-V Pro/gen 3


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> alright let me get the thread back in track..
> I'm thinking of buying a set of Corsair's Sleeved cables for my PSU..
> Now I Can't consider if i should buy Black ones or red ones..
> I'm worried that red ones won't fit because of my motherboard and because of that it will look stupid
> but on the other side im worried that if i go with black you can't really see it.. so i 'wont need new ones..


I think with your system you should def go with the red cables... black, well it's just going to be hidden!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> I really start to regret buying a Sabertooth MB, i mean it's good and haven't had trouble with it, but the colors.. ugh -.-


You can always take the thermal armor off and paint it.... I am thinking about painting my white since doing a white/black theme.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> Hey Sparkles! sorry to bug u again, but I love ur rig, what can I do?? LOL! I'm about to get a fan controller and I'm between the NZXT Sentry 2 or the Bitfenix Recon. I've seen u have the Bitfenix and I'd like to know ur opinion of it: it works ok with Corsair and Bitfenix fans? Have you noticed any whine or clicking in any fan?
> 
> Thx in advance for ur answer.


Hey, no problem









I have the recon, it works alright, I have only connected 2 fans though, might hook up the h100i fans to it though. You can attach the controller through internal usb and control the fans through a program, I haven't tried this because I don't have an internal usb header free.

My fans don't make any whine noise. Though if I take off the front mesh that covers the bitfenix spectre pro it does whine a bit, but that stops as soon as I put the mesh back.

What I did have with the recon, this doesn't always happen though. Is that when I leave it on auto, it goes max fan speed => min. fan speed => max fan speed and so on, until I correct if manually. Though this hasn't happened anymore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> alright let me get the thread back in track..
> I'm thinking of buying a set of Corsair's Sleeved cables for my PSU..
> Now I Can't consider if i should buy Black ones or red ones..
> I'm worried that red ones won't fit because of my motherboard and because of that it will look stupid
> but on the other side im worried that if i go with black you can't really see it.. so i 'wont need new ones..
> 
> Here's a pic of my Case as a reminder.. BTW got rid of the yellow sticker on the Mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was already falling off lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm thinkin of covering the Backside of the Case like the white spot right under the 5.25" slots.. anyone got an idea on how to do it?
> AND I saw some people removing the 5.25" slots completly. If you take it out can it be fit again if i would ever need it again? or is it "broken"
> Also I'm thinking of putting my Gamertag and some emblem on my case.. Does anyone have an idea on how to do that? like some big sticker or something?
> 
> alright some more topic for this thread also some questions bothering me


I put some sound dampening material on the backplate








I wouldn't go for red.
Maybe you should sleeve them yourself


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea I mean who does that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally did not get my Formula V for that very reason. Went from a P8Z68-V Pro/gen 3


EVIL KRULL!
Don't seduce me into buying new parts for that money hungry beast >:|
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> I think with your system you should def go with the red cables... black, well it's just going to be hidden!
> You can always take the thermal armor off and paint it.... I am thinking about painting my white since doing a white/black theme.


It's a X79 Sabertooth so you don't have much of that thermal armour left, still the heatsink on top and the RAM slots and all the other plastic things are brown. so that won't work


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> EVIL KRULL!
> Don't seduce me into buying new parts for that money hungry beast >:|


I WOULD NEVER









My friends parents hate me for dragging them down this money sinkhole


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> My friends parents hate me for dragging them down this money sinkhole


My parents is killing me when I tell them I did the upgrade


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> My parents is killing me when I tell them I did the upgrade


Tell them this nice man on the Internet called krullywully told you to do it!

I'm sure they'll understand.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Tell them this nice man on the Internet called krullywully told you to do it!
> 
> I'm sure they'll understand.


Yeah a man with a plunger in a purple raincoat with a fish mask. Yup sounds legit.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I wouldn't go for red.
> Maybe you should sleeve them yourself


What color would you recommend?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah a man with a plunger in a purple raincoat with a fish mask. Yup sounds legit.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> What color would you recommend?


I'm just gonna give my opinion on it as well if you don't mind. Well first of all it depends on what color you want to be dominant or if you only want 1 color or multiple, but probably go for what you have most of in your case, which is probably the (army green/sand color) of your motherboard/PSU.

Well here is an example of what i think would look really great, you could of course switch the black out with red to have even more color coordination.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I'm just gonna give my opinion on it as well if you don't mind. Well first of all it depends on what color you want to be dominant or if you only want 1 color or multiple, but probably go for what you have most of in your case, which is probably the (army green/sand color) of your motherboard/PSU.
> 
> Well here is an example of what i think would look really great, you could of course switch the black out with red to have even more color coordination.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That would look indeed reeeaaaalllllyyy nice.. but damn that would be alot of work -.-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


PLEASE never change your avatar


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> That would look indeed reeeaaaalllllyyy nice.. but damn that would be alot of work -.-
> PLEASE never change your avatar


Not really but of course it's a little more expensive but you can get it in any color combination, as you can see the watermark on the photo they do sell custom sleeved cables for you http://lutro0-customs.com/collections/custom-sleeving-jobs don't know about shipping though haven't really looked through it all.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I'm just gonna give my opinion on it as well if you don't mind. Well first of all it depends on what color you want to be dominant or if you only want 1 color or multiple, but probably go for what you have most of in your case, which is probably the (army green/sand color) of your motherboard/PSU.
> 
> Well here is an example of what i think would look really great, you could of course switch the black out with red to have even more color coordination.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Completely agree. If you would go this way I would change the red fans though. Maybe throw in some noctua's.

I've seen a nice military themed build on here once, but forgot where it was


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey, no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the recon, it works alright, I have only connected 2 fans though, might hook up the h100i fans to it though. You can attach the controller through internal usb and control the fans through a program, I haven't tried this because I don't have an internal usb header free.
> 
> My fans don't make any whine noise. Though if I take off the front mesh that covers the bitfenix spectre pro it does whine a bit, but that stops as soon as I put the mesh back.
> 
> What I did have with the recon, this doesn't always happen though. Is that when I leave it on auto, it goes max fan speed => min. fan speed => max fan speed and so on, until I correct if manually. Though this hasn't happened anymore.


Thanks a lot for ur explanation. I think I'll go for the Bitfenix since I've read that the NZXT causes some issues with Corsair fans.

I've ordered 2day CyberDruid acrylic panel too so I have to do something to differenciate my rig from yours







. Maybe the GTX 780 or HD 9970 in November can make the difference!









Thanks again!


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> It's a X79 Sabertooth so you don't have much of that thermal armour left, still the heatsink on top and the RAM slots and all the other plastic things are brown. so that won't work


Oppss.. I just read sabertooth but didn't look at which one you had







yeah that won't work...


----------



## Mergatroid

Spending too much money on your computer? That's a paddlin'.
Buying too much new stuff that costs a lot? That's a paddlin'.
Making your rigs look so sweet that Merg wants to spend more money on his computer (even though it's summer and he should be spending it on his car or house)? That's a paddlin'.

I have decided I am going to make custom sleeved cables for my computer, but it's just going to have to wait until late fall or early winter because my cheque is too small and my hobbies too big.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Completely agree. If you would go this way I would change the red fans though. Maybe throw in some noctua's.
> 
> I've seen a nice military themed build on here once, but forgot where it was


No Fan of military theme.. also noctuas are reaalllyy expensive and the color doesn't fit too well..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Not really but of course it's a little more expensive but you can get it in any color combination, as you can see the watermark on the photo they do sell custom sleeved cables for you http://lutro0-customs.com/collections/custom-sleeving-jobs don't know about shipping though haven't really looked through it all.


Looks good but holey moley those prices, and I don't know about the shipping, probably will be a lot









Also if I ever change my mainboard that isn't in this color they will probably be useless -.-

*My conclusion: I have to buy a new mainboard. Damn, now i have to look for someone that would buy my sabertooth ^^*
I think this would be the cheapest and best way to improve my rig..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Spending too much money on your computer? That's a paddlin'.
> Buying too much new stuff that costs a lot? That's a paddlin'.
> Making your rigs look so sweet that Merg wants to spend more money on his computer (even though it's summer and he should be spending it on his car or house)? That's a paddlin'.
> 
> I have decided I am going to make custom sleeved cables for my computer, but it's just going to have to wait until late fall or early winter because my cheque is too small and my hobbies too big.


This Thread should have a Security warning in the beginning saying "Warning: Money may start to disappear once you've read this thread! Enter at own risk!"


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> PLEASE never change your avatar


Not planning to in a while! I think it matches my eyes pretty well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> No Fan of military theme.. also noctuas are reaalllyy expensive and the color doesn't fit too well..
> Looks good but holey moley those prices, and I don't know about the shipping, probably will be a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if I ever change my mainboard that isn't in this color they will probably be useless -.-
> 
> *My conclusion: I have to buy a new mainboard. Damn, now i have to look for someone that would buy my sabertooth ^^*
> I think this would be the cheapest and best way to improve my rig..
> This Thread should have a Security warning in the beginning saying "Warning: Money may start to disappear once you've read this thread! Enter at own risk!"


I think getting an RoG board or something of the sort would compliment your build quite nicely. Would probably give you some ease of mind anyway!









And I think the security warning is a pretty good idea. Definitively would have saved me *A LOT* of money. Not that I'd read it or actually do what it said but still...


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Not planning to in a while! I think it matches my eyes pretty well.
> I think getting an RoG board or something of the sort would compliment your build quite nicely. Would probably give you some ease of mind anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think the security warning is a pretty good idea. Definitively would have saved me *A LOT* of money. Not that I'd read it or actually do what it said but still...


if I could get like 200 bucks for my Sabertooth i would order it right away, but just asked some friends now but nobody needs new hardware :/
Meeh might wait for the next paycheck.. final year of apprenticeship has just begun!







That means i get a little more cash


----------



## Darylrese

Hey guys, just checking in to say i'm still alive! Haven't really done anything to my rig recently, although since the warm weather has settled in my rig has started to crash with WHEA-LOGGER errors and lock ups









The side intake fan is pulling in so much dust its crazy but I just cant find a filter that doesn't restrict the airflow


----------



## FifthRocketeer

A bit of an off tompic question, But does anyone know where i can get a 240mm radiator shroud in the UK or Ireland? there is one on specialtech that i like here (http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Pulse-Modding-30mm-Universal-Radiator-Shroud-for-240mm-Radiators-pid-14053.html)

But just wondering if there any other options and the shipping is a bit pricey to Ireland. Its to help hide some fans at the top of my white 600t.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey guys, just checking in to say i'm still alive! Haven't really done anything to my rig recently, although since the warm weather has settled in my rig has started to crash with WHEA-LOGGER errors and lock ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side intake fan is pulling in so much dust its crazy but I just cant find a filter that doesn't restrict the airflow


IT'S ALIVE!

All though your PC doesn't seem to be :s


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> IT'S ALIVE!
> 
> All though your PC doesn't seem to be :s


Well i don't need new computer parts for a long while i think, even though i freaking want to badly, i mean i even still have components from 2008-09 in my build, and stuff from 2005 or so laying around. But i still see no reason to upgrade my rig other than looks, Ivy or Haswell wont really benefit me much like maybe 10-15% performance for like 530€, i mean even first gen 1366 i processors would still be viable for me. Once we go past 14Nm then we are talking.


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey guys, just checking in to say i'm still alive! Haven't really done anything to my rig recently, although since the warm weather has settled in my rig has started to crash with WHEA-LOGGER errors and lock ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side intake fan is pulling in so much dust its crazy but I just cant find a filter that doesn't restrict the airflow


Damn sounds bad.

If you get a filter you will have less airflow that's how physics works unfortunately. If you're okay with cleaning your rig often, then it's okay without filter. but if you don't clean it alot it's gonna get really dusty..
What is causing the WHEA-LOGGER error?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well i don't need new computer parts for a long while i think, even though i freaking want to badly, i mean i even still have components from 2008-09 in my build, and stuff from 2005 or so laying around. But i still see no reason to upgrade my rig other than looks, Ivy or Haswell wont really benefit me much like maybe 10-15% performance for like 530€, i mean even first gen 1366 i processors would still be viable for me. Once we go past 14Nm then we are talking.


wut?

I understand your point I absolutely do but how was that relevant to Daryls PC dying?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> wut?
> 
> I understand your point I absolutely do but how was that relevant to Daryls PC dying?


Oh thought you meant it figuratively sorry about that









Well except my parts are kinda dying too at least my mobo is.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Oh thought you meant it figuratively sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well except my parts are kinda dying too at least my mobo is.


Hahaha no worries, just got a bit confused!

Nah, it just seemed that it wasn't working properly therefore dead. He has a pretty high end set up right now; SLI 670's and a 3570k should last him for quite some time









GET NEW ONES


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Hahaha no worries, just got a bit confused!
> 
> Nah, it just seemed that it wasn't working properly therefore dead. He has a pretty high end set up right now; SLI 670's and a 3570k should last him for quite some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET NEW ONES


Ah right, yeah that is indeed very unfortunate especially newer components like that, i still have 2-3 year old components, my mobo is about 2½ year old. Haven't failed me before 2013 but it has started showing it, mostly i think because of overclocking and overvoltage, i get BSoD's every week or so well it's a random sequence no telling when it's going to happen, the weird thing it happens even when i try removing overclock. Pesky 0x0124 errors, even when my mobo is under stable clocks and on idle i can still get them. I think it just doesn't handle voltages good anymore.

I want to change it out oh yes, but honestly then i have to get a new CPU too and that i don't have money for. So it'll have to wait until the new chip sets comes and i have job lol









Albeit i could sell all the shiet i have laying around for a good lump, just such a hassle selling so much. But i might think through it again because i think i need it hah


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Ah right, yeah that is indeed very unfortunate especially newer components like that, i still have 2-3 year old components, my mobo is about 2½ year old. Haven't failed me before 2013 but it has started showing it, mostly i think because of overclocking and overvoltage, i get BSoD's every week or so well it's a random sequence no telling when it's going to happen, the weird thing it happens even when i try removing overclock. Pesky 0x0124 errors, even when my mobo is under stable clocks and on idle i can still get them. I think it just doesn't handle voltages good anymore.
> 
> I want to change it out oh yes, but honestly then i have to get a new CPU too and that i don't have money for. So it'll have to wait until the new chip sets comes and i have job lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albeit i could sell all the shiet i have laying around for a good lump, just such a hassle selling so much. But i might think through it again because i think i need it hah


I could make you a good offer on a used sabertooth x79








haha just kidding... OR NOT?


----------



## Darylrese

Well i'm guessing it is my CPU, it needs 1.288v for 4.5ghz which is pretty high, anything over that temps are really high.

I wish I could afford to buy a 3770k as they tend to need less voltage for some reason. Even if I sold my old 2500k I would still need to raise another £160 which is a bit naff for such a small upgrade!

Yeah I don't mind cleaning often too much, theres dust stuck to the fan blades though which are going to be a pain to clean!

I wanna get watercooling so I can just have a flush window again but too much £££

Why you selling your sabertooth? I love the look of those boards....apart from the green / brown parts!


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well i'm guessing it is my CPU, it needs 1.288v for 4.5ghz which is pretty high, anything over that temps are really high.
> 
> I wish I could afford to buy a 3770k as they tend to need less voltage for some reason. Even if I sold my old 2500k I would still need to raise another £160 which is a bit naff for such a small upgrade!
> 
> Yeah I don't mind cleaning often too much, theres dust stuck to the fan blades though which are going to be a pain to clean!
> 
> I wanna get watercooling so I can just have a flush window again but too much £££
> 
> Why you selling your sabertooth? I love the look of those boards....apart from the green / brown parts!


Because of the green brown parts









I wanna have a Red / White / Black themed build and it just doesn't fit :/

Ow man just found out that the Asus R.O.G. Maximus VI Hero (z87) only costs 210 bucks, that's like half the price of a RIVE (x79)..


----------



## Darylrese

Oh I see! I know if they made a sabertooth with blue / black detailing or red / black detailing it would be the bees knees! I have no idea why they opted for green and brown, is doesn't go with anything! Probably going on the military theme but still who really wants that?


----------



## Killeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Oh I see! I know if they made a sabertooth with blue / black detailing or red / black detailing it would be the bees knees! I have no idea why they opted for green and brown, is doesn't go with anything! Probably going on the military theme but still who really wants that?


Not me really haha,
But yeah didn't knew i would love this case so much that i would spend money on optics..
Also couldn't find a good used board or anything, maybe i'll wait until i see one laying on the street.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> I could make you a good offer on a used sabertooth x79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha just kidding... OR NOT?


Hmm well then again i'd had to get a 2011 CPU and those are really expensive. I would love to for below or around 200€ but again a i7-3930K or 3960X are super expensive. Even if i sold my 2500K i wouldn't have near enough for one sadly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Oh I see! I know if they made a sabertooth with blue / black detailing or red / black detailing it would be the bees knees! I have no idea why they opted for green and brown, is doesn't go with anything! Probably going on the military theme but still who really wants that?


Well they will make VI Formula motherboard that has thermal armor and is in red/black and it will when it releases get a lower price than the Extreme board, though still more expensive than the Hero of course.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah true. I'm not into red personally, I love blue / black!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah true. I'm not into red personally, I love blue / black!


RACIST!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah true. I'm not into red personally, I love blue / black!


Go for Gigabyte boards then, they make it in pretty much any color you could want, Green, Orange, Blue, Black, White, Red, Yellow.

Example of a blue, mostly they do all the colors i said mixed with black so you are in luck, this is the UD3H Z87


Im personally going for the UD4H

Edit: Oh and did i say Gigabyte are usually like 50€ cheaper than most of the same chipset.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Go for Gigabyte boards then, they make it in pretty much any color you could want, Green, Orange, Blue, Black, White, Red, Yellow.
> 
> Example of a blue, mostly they do all the colors i said mixed with black so you are in luck, this is the UD3H Z87
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im personally going for the UD4H
> 
> Edit: Oh and did i say Gigabyte are usually like 50€ cheaper than most of the same chipset.


I wouldn't say that they are generally cheaper than others on the same chipset. It all depends on what model you go for and they are pretty evenly priced with comparable motherboards from MSI and ASUS as well as ASRock.

It's not only the color that sets their various models apart you know


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I wouldn't say that they are generally cheaper than others on the same chipset. It all depends on what model you go for and they are pretty evenly priced with comparable motherboards from MSI and ASUS as well as ASRock.
> 
> It's not only the color that sets their various models apart you know


Sabertooth and ROG series are generally more expensive than most with the same feature set, except you get some different things you can do with ASUS that you can't do with Gigabyte for example, but yeah if you want certain things those boards offer yes they are better.

And no the color is not the only differences from the Gigabyte boards but the difference from UD3H>UD4H>UD5H in terms of features sure ain't a lot only sata connectors and fan headers. And yeah i just don't see many other manufactures making so many color schemes as Gigabyte, well MSI is a close contender though.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Sabertooth and ROG series are generally more expensive than most with the same feature set, except you get some different things you can do with ASUS that you can't do with Gigabyte for example, but yeah if you want certain things those boards offer yes they are better.


Enthusiast boards


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Enthusiast boards


Okay what do you mean with that, you think the Gigabyte boards ain't enthusiast boards?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Okay what do you mean with that, you think the Gigabyte boards ain't enthusiast boards?


I think that Gigabyte make better mainstream boards and then Asus make the best highend boards. And what I mean by enthusiast is highend


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I think that Gigabyte make better mainstream boards and then Asus make the best highend boards. And what I mean by enthusiast is highend


Yeah ASUS makes really nice highend boards, but for the price of the Extreme for example i would rather get a GA-Z87X-OC for 160€ less and it would still be VERY overclockable and still have the same feature set almost like Quad-SLi, though i don't need that kind of shiet









But yeah whatever floats your boat is definitely the way to go. I like every manufacturer pretty much so i'm never bias for any brand never will be just buying what seems like the best deal.


----------



## Zillerella

The extreme is really not that great mobo.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> The extreme is really not that great mobo.


True that, for the price it's not great but in terms of what it got it ain't bad either. Though i would love to get a Gigabyte Z87X-OC it looks really neat and it's really cheap at only 1400 kroner for the base model. Though i don't really have anything that would fit with orange sadly hah


----------



## Zillerella

Yup it's idd a nice mobo, but the orange colors i like meh


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Yup it's idd a nice mobo, but the orange colors i like meh


I freaking love orange man, you don't see many builds with orange these days so yeah, would love to do it but again money is the biggest obstacle


----------



## Krullmeister

Haha I'm not trashtalking the gigabyte boards, far from it!

I personally would only choose ASUS for a m-itx brand motherboard as they are the only ones who have fully understand what a great m-itx board needs....

MORE POWAH 

But at the ~$200 price range Gigabyte and MSI are the boards I'd go for.

And ultimate enthusiast is such a close call between MSI and ASUS, I just think the Gigabyte top of the range model is too expensive IMO









Would have to throw EVGA and ASRock in as some choices for various builds but not as much as I generally prefer MSI and Gigabyte and ASUS.

Anyway, what I was saying before is that I think sure you may pay a bit extra for the sabertooth because of the armor but comparable motherboards to the Gigabytes are defintitively not "generally $50 cheaper.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Haha I'm not trashtalking the gigabyte boards, far from it!
> 
> I personally would only choose ASUS for a m-itx brand motherboard as they are the only ones who have fully understand what a great m-itx board needs....
> 
> MORE POWAH
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at the ~$200 price range Gigabyte and MSI are the boards I'd go for.
> 
> And ultimate enthusiast is such a close call between MSI and ASUS, I just think the Gigabyte top of the range model is too expensive IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have to throw EVGA and ASRock in as some choices for various builds but not as much as I generally prefer MSI and Gigabyte and ASUS.
> 
> Anyway, what I was saying before is that I think sure you may pay a bit extra for the sabertooth because of the armor but comparable motherboards to the Gigabytes are defintitively not "generally $50 cheaper.


TRUE TRUE and Jeremy Clarkson always wins my heart, goddamn i love that genius son of a beech, HAMMER!!!

So yeah true dat not cheaper than all boards but they do have some great prices normally on most of their boards, you definitely pay for what you get 100% not saying that other brands doesn't do that, just that i notice it.

And yeah man i love micro itx and mini atx best and ASUS sure makes those like no others can i can only agree. Would be awesome to have a media server that is only like the size of your head









And Gigabytes ultimate top end board on the 1150 chipset right now is the Z87X-OC Force which has a VERY expensive price tag, but they of course have a stripped down version of it called just the Z87X-OC. The only thing i like about their top ends is when you buy the barebone version of the highest end you don't feel like you get ripped of on features, i just feel like that on some of ROG boards, but i still love them don't get me wrong i really love em.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey guys, just checking in to say i'm still alive! Haven't really done anything to my rig recently, although since the warm weather has settled in my rig has started to crash with WHEA-LOGGER errors and lock ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side intake fan is pulling in so much dust its crazy but I just cant find a filter that doesn't restrict the airflow


I think its your CPU as well, have you tried to test with a replacement.. find out what socket your mates have or even give a few computer shops a call and see if they have a test CPU which you could bring your rig to them and test.. this is what I would do, cheaper than buying a whole new rig..

With filters and dust, you have to make the decision to either except the dust and clean your machine all the time or have dust filters and deal with the restricted air flow. Normally when you put an air filter on your system will go from positive air pressure to negative due to the air restriction, so air will start to come in from places where your dust filters are not located. and the 600T is no where near air tight. All I can say is clean your filters everyday, and if you have radiators you will want filters as it is a royal pain in the @*** cleaning them. Don't forget to get your computer off the floor if you can.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killeg*
> 
> Because of the green brown parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna have a Red / White / Black themed build and it just doesn't fit :/


Killeg, I have a Red/White/Black themed build







But the Matrix 7970's LED spoils the color unfortunately...the only time the whole rig's color match is when I load the GPU to have the LED change to dark purp/red haha


----------



## mynamesedward

Hey guys, First ever post on this forum. I've actually had this case for a long time... basically when the 600t SE first came out, or had its first rebate sale i beleive in 2009 ($180-20 rebate). Pretty crazy how prices seem to have just dropped recently... Never had a respectable rig inside nor did i know about this site/forum. Recently upgraded the insides from a micro atx pentium duo core 2.5 ghz to:

an AMD Phenome II X4 965 processor 3.4ghz
with the Zalman cnps 9900 max-b 135mm heat sink.

Asus Sabertooth 990FX r2.0

with 4x4gb Corsair vengeance 1600 mhz ddr3 ram

Thermal take SP-750M Smart M series 750 (modular eco friendly psu)

Sapphire 100352-3L Radeon HD7970

Im not too big on the use of these forums, so i figure i'll put everything in on my first post.

A little bit about me, so you know where I'm coming from. I appreciate computers, computer hardware, and the endless possibilities and capabilities with computer rigs. I built my first rig in the 7th grade back in 2000 with remaining pc parts found in my computer class. I am not one to spend a gazillion dollars on my rig, just so it can light up fancy and be running uber low temps while Overclocking to the max. I just like making solid build based on the current technology while focused heavily on cost factors. I mean... look at what my "recent" upgrade is. And yes, this is my definition of "future proofing" myself with a solid gaming rig... which is also hopefully the last build of my life...

my computer overview:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q6jukf0w211j302/2013-07-31%2022.02.08.jpg?n=53242841

side view:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bzst0rcud135gj0/2013-07-31%2022.04.42.jpg?n=53242841

inside view:
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?shva=1#inbox/140384cfb5813164

okay... so now that you guys know me and my 600t, i would like to ask a question. I did a search on this thread and found one related post, which was a person asking about a 250mm fan fitting on the side mesh panel using the 16 available holes for case fan screws. PLEASE, someone answer this question!!!! Which brand and any modifications you were required or not required to use. It doesn't have to be a 250mm either. I just want the biggest one available. I know a 200mm can fit using zip ties, however i would like to utilize the rubber grommets for a more snug fit, and a quieter operational system.

the few fan options i am looking into are listed below: i just bought a DEMCiflex filter for it. I didn't like the price, but I'm hoping it is as good of a product as they advertise.

option 1
4x COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm Blue LED Case cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103060
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103052

option 2
4 fan set buying 2 of the corsair 120mm fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027

option 3
using only one fan with the the biggest size option, so far i've done research on manufacturer's website on these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705056
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835706002
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%20600339700&IsNodeId=1&name=230mm

so, my goal is to make use of my side mesh panel for cooling purposes. I want to spend the least amount of money, but I am a firm believer of "you get what you pay for."
I plan to OC my cpu to the max (for learning purposes). Ideally i'd like to hit 4.0 ghz (my understanding is not too many have gone over 4.1 ghz on this cpu unless they used custom liquid/nitrogen cooling), and may possibly OC my hd 7970. So, since i am going the non-liquid cooling route for cooling, I feel like i need to make a good investment on my side panel fans. I am also thinking of replacing the top and front panel 200mm fans as the top one is slowly dying on me, but I don't want to think about that yet... the options to replace these fans are incredibly ******ed if you ask me. This is definitely corsairs mistake of making a TOO awesome of a product.

Please help. Again my main inquiry is:

best solution in finding the biggest case fan that will fit on the side metal mesh panel.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I think its your CPU as well, have you tried to test with a replacement.. find out what socket your mates have or even give a few computer shops a call and see if they have a test CPU which you could bring your rig to them and test.. this is what I would do, cheaper than buying a whole new rig..
> 
> With filters and dust, you have to make the decision to either except the dust and clean your machine all the time or have dust filters and deal with the restricted air flow. Normally when you put an air filter on your system will go from positive air pressure to negative due to the air restriction, so air will start to come in from places where your dust filters are not located. and the 600T is no where near air tight. All I can say is clean your filters everyday, and if you have radiators you will want filters as it is a royal pain in the @*** cleaning them. Don't forget to get your computer off the floor if you can.


Cheers man!

I have another 3570k I can try if need be at work so I could swap them over and test. I have a good relationship with a local computer company but not good enough for them to let me test chips without buying them haha Ideally I would get a 3770k, although I hear Ivy-E is coming out in September which is awfully tempting but probably out of my price range! If I really scrape the pennies this month I COULD get a 3770k but it seems such a large cost for such a small upgrade. I would get £100 for my 2500k that I have spare, and 3770k here is £260 so would need to find another £160. The i5 3570k isn't mine to sell at the moment as I did a swap with a family member.

My pc is off the floor, its ontop of my desk. Dust isn't REALLY REALLY bbad but it does need a wipe down every few days. Without the side fan my GPU's get to about 80c! With the side fan they run at around 70c max. Its a big difference. When adding the filter (I tried 5 different filters and fans) I saw temps of around 76c+ on my top Asus Direct CU II GTX 670.

My local store do have a OEM 3770k which means you only get the chip but i'm not sure if those are going to overclock as well, I do wonder why they are unboxed in the first place. That is being sold for £230 so £30 cheaper.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cheers man!
> 
> I have another 3570k I can try if need be at work so I could swap them over and test. I have a good relationship with a local computer company but not good enough for them to let me test chips without buying them haha Ideally I would get a 3770k, although I hear Ivy-E is coming out in September which is awfully tempting but probably out of my price range! If I really scrape the pennies this month I COULD get a 3770k but it seems such a large cost for such a small upgrade. I would get £100 for my 2500k that I have spare, and 3770k here is £260 so would need to find another £160. The i5 3570k isn't mine to sell at the moment as I did a swap with a family member.
> 
> My pc is off the floor, its ontop of my desk. Dust isn't REALLY REALLY bbad but it does need a wipe down every few days. Without the side fan my GPU's get to about 80c! With the side fan they run at around 70c max. Its a big difference. When adding the filter (I tried 5 different filters and fans) I saw temps of around 76c+ on my top Asus Direct CU II GTX 670.
> 
> My local store do have a OEM 3770k which means you only get the chip but i'm not sure if those are going to overclock as well, I do wonder why they are unboxed in the first place. That is being sold for £230 so £30 cheaper.


Thinking about getting a i7 3770k myself for the extra threads,cpu is bottlenecking my 780's in BF3,and i have been reading about BF3 being multithreaded and runs better with an i7 when you have a dual card setup....Have you tried running the side fan or fans on the case in an exhaust manner i have seen where people got better results like that especially when running dual non-reference cards,basically they cant breath because all that hot air from the cards are being curculated in that area,thats why for a dual card setup most people recommned reference cards....


----------



## Darylrese

Hi mate,

Yep I tried 6 different fans, all exhaust and intake, with 5 different filters and intake was the best solution by far. The AP-15 outperformed all the other fans by about 5c too. I wasn't expecting to be able to afford SLI tbh, if i had then i probably would have opted for a reference card in the first place. Never mind, temps are still not bad.

Yeah I hear a couple of games benefit from the 3770k too, but I also hear HT sometimes can cause worse performance! I guess the best solution is Hex core!

I am reaching 85c on some cores at the moment and need 1.288v to be stable at 4.5ghz! I might see if i can replace the TIM tonight as i think i used some crappy AS5 last time with some IC Diamond 7 to see if that bring temperatures down a little and if it still locks up, i can then try bumping voltage although its high already and at its thermal threshold

I can get an OEM 3770k for £233 but I don't think I can realistically afford it at the moment


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Don't doo it









Wait for it, don't give in to the temptation...

On the BF3 matter, I have been playing 1 or 2 games every day now on nosharh Canals







, I still suck, but getting slightly better.
I don't know my fps in BF 3 but I run everything on Ultra with my 2 HD7870's and everything is sooo smooooth. Great graphics.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Don't doo it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it, don't give in to the temptation...
> 
> On the BF3 matter, I have been playing 1 or 2 games every day now on nosharh Canals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I still suck, but getting slightly better.
> I don't know my fps in BF 3 but I run everything on Ultra with my 2 HD7870's and everything is sooo smooooth. Great graphics.


Only 3 more months..... can't wait Battlefield 4 is going to be great i think. And those graphics are pretty mind blowing, many good games are going to be released 2013-14. GTA IV, Saint's Row IV, Battlefield 4, Mirror's Edge 2, Assassin's Creed IV, The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, The Division, Titanfall, Destiny, Mad Maxx. WHEW i think i covered most there quite some games to look forward to


----------



## Darylrese

Was that a don't do it to me? hhaa


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Was that a don't do it to me? hhaa


Can i suggest waiting for the X99 chipset lol, no just kidding of course who wants DDR4 3200Mhz+ ram with Octo Core CPU's. Well i guess i can wait for that, even though it's going to be expensive, X79 wont cut it for me i think. Now the only problem is waiting to 2014


----------



## Darylrese

haha

Its just my CPU keeps crashing my machine and i can get a 3770k at £233 at the moment, they are normally £260 but they only have 1 in stock at that price


----------



## OkanG

What graphical differences are there between BF3 and BF4 exactly?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha
> 
> Its just my CPU keeps crashing my machine and i can get a 3770k at £233 at the moment, they are normally £260 but they only have 1 in stock at that price


Yeah i saw your problem very unfortunate indeed, pretty rare incident though Ivy's of course tend to get hotter 85C or so as you said with that voltage doesn't sound right. Well i have 1.30V 4.5Ghz on air and only reach about 75C delta in about 10 hours of prime. For me it sounds like the TIM inside the CPU to me, deliding could be an option though of course only if you have nerves for it.

Edit: But yeah sounds like a pretty good deal nonetheless, can't really go wrong if you have money


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> What graphical differences are there between BF3 and BF4 exactly?


A whole new engine.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah i don't wanna risk delidding tbh mate, cant afford to brick my CPU.

i7 3770k is a good option consdering the i5 isnt holding its overclock and isnt mine to keep anyway. I could give back the i5 3570k, sell my 2500k for £100 and pay the difference...hmmm


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah i don't wanna risk delidding tbh mate, cant afford to brick my CPU.
> 
> i7 3770k is a good option consdering the i5 isnt holding its overclock and isnt mine to keep anyway. I could give back the i5 3570k, sell my 2500k for £100 and pay the difference...hmmm


Honestly the differences between 2500K and 3570K are very minimal why not just keep the 2500K until you have a solid amount of money and then sell it off? Well that's just me my 2500K does a great job really, can't complain, but yeah go for it if you feel it's worth it totally


----------



## Krullmeister

I7 or bust









All serious though, anonymous has a very valid point. Stick with the sandy til next month and get a new cpu after that. No point in gimping your economy more than necessary


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Only 3 more months..... can't wait Battlefield 4 is going to be great i think. And those graphics are pretty mind blowing, many good games are going to be released 2013-14. GTA IV, Saint's Row IV, Battlefield 4, Mirror's Edge 2, Assassin's Creed IV, The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, The Division, Titanfall, Destiny, Mad Maxx. WHEW i think i covered most there quite some games to look forward to


Damn straight my man, I think I might have to buy both platforms just to play all the great games that are coming up


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Damn straight my man, I think I might have to buy both platforms just to play all the great games that are coming up


Yeah though 80% or so of the games i mentioned is for PC or will be for PC at some point, but yeah i will probably get a PS4 or something at some point when i have money for it.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Only 3 more months..... can't wait Battlefield 4 is going to be great i think. And those graphics are pretty mind blowing, many good games are going to be released 2013-14. GTA IV, Saint's Row IV, Battlefield 4, Mirror's Edge 2, Assassin's Creed IV, The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, The Division, Titanfall, Destiny, Mad Maxx. WHEW i think i covered most there quite some games to look forward to


Indeed! I'm getting that PS4!
I think you mean GTA V







, that does look like such an awesome game, it's almost there! At least for PS3








Mirror's edge 2, ah loved the first one!
Watchdogs!
Infamous Second so, there's probably more, damn I'm gonna have way to many games. And I'm already behind at this point









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Was that a don't do it to me? hhaa


Yup hahaha


----------



## Recr3ational

I have a massive update soon, I'm just on the brink of finishing it. It would of been sooner but I got bored one night and decided to repaint my whole house, took me longer than expected but now I have a new setup


----------



## Darylrese

Well KrullyWully is a bad influence and i ended up picking up the i7 3770k, will be fitting it soon! I got a good deal and got some extra work through my repair business to make up the difference in price, fingers crossed its a good chip! If its not, ill blag it and return for a refund haha


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well KrullyWully is a bad influence and i ended up picking up the i7 3770k, will be fitting it soon! I got a good deal and got some extra work through my repair business to make up the difference in price, fingers crossed its a good chip! If its not, ill blag it and return for a refund haha


I'm the guy your parents warn you about when you were smaller.







¨

Hope you get a crazy overclocker!


----------



## Zillerella

KrullyWully your sucker


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm the guy your parents warn you about when you were smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¨
> 
> Hope you get a crazy overclocker!


http://inception.davepedu.com/


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> http://inception.davepedu.com/


That sound is the soundtrack to my life.


----------



## Darylrese

hmmm i need help overclocking my 3770k! I have it on - offset voltage 0.040v at the moment which under load is 1.264v....try increasing the value expecting it to reduce voltage but windows fails to boot?

Anyone able to assist?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> hmmm i need help overclocking my 3770k! I have it on - offset voltage 0.040v at the moment which under load is 1.264v....try increasing the value expecting it to reduce voltage but windows fails to boot?
> 
> Anyone able to assist?


I put it on manual voltage instead. Thought that was easier anyway


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah but then it doesnt downclock at idle does it?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah but then it doesnt downclock at idle does it?


Turned off all power saving and downclocking features actually.









Probably should go over my settings again, but eh. works!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah but then it doesnt downclock at idle does it?


You should have something called C states which you can set on or off which will lower the clocks at idle, C1E, C2&C3 and EIST all lower the voltage and clocks at idle. Also remember to set up Vdroop if you haven't altready (also called LLC)

But yeah i dunno about your motherboard but that's what i can do with it and it's on manual.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Don't doo it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it, don't give in to the temptation...
> 
> On the BF3 matter, I have been playing 1 or 2 games every day now on nosharh Canals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I still suck, but getting slightly better.
> I don't know my fps in BF 3 but I run everything on Ultra with my 2 HD7870's and everything is sooo smooooth. Great graphics.


you need to use msi afterburner or evga precision to monitor you card temps/mem usage and also to see your fps,my 3570k handled my 670's well but the 780's man handle it in BF3 because its more multi threaded,just want to be ready for BF4....


----------



## mynamesedward

Quote:


> I did a search on this thread and found one related post, which was a person asking about a 250mm fan fitting on the side mesh panel using the 16 available holes for case fan screws. PLEASE, someone answer this question!!!! Which brand and any modifications you were required or not required to use. It doesn't have to be a 250mm either. I just want the biggest one available. I know a 200mm can fit using zip ties, however i would like to utilize the rubber grommets for a more snug fit, and a quieter operational system.


please help


----------



## jinkazama000

i recently got a 600t and i set up like this way is the good cooling method?

http://imgur.com/vDB8snY,TzdYtGh,LDAEm7A#0


----------



## Darylrese

Hi mate, welcome to the club.

That solution is not ideal, theres no point in having one top fan as intake and the other as exhaust. They need to both be set as exhaust so sticker facing up. That way hot air from inside your case will rise and be sucked out.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Only 3 more months..... can't wait Battlefield 4 is going to be great i think. And those graphics are pretty mind blowing, many good games are going to be released 2013-14. GTA IV, Saint's Row IV, Battlefield 4, Mirror's Edge 2, Assassin's Creed IV, The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, The Division, Titanfall, Destiny, Mad Maxx. WHEW i think i covered most there quite some games to look forward to


You forgot Dark Souls 2, AKA The Best Game.


----------



## Darylrese

Couldn't even get 4.5ghz with 1.290v so going to try and get a refund on it and lower the overclock slightly on my i5 3570k


----------



## jinkazama000

thanks Darylrese i ll put them both as exhaust and what you think about the evo 212 with push pull, also the blue led fan is exhaust ,the only intake is the big white led stock fan infront


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynamesedward*
> 
> please help


I don't know anyone here who's used a 250mm fan on the side panel. As for a 200mm, you're right, you can fit one, and if you want to you can still use the grommets. You line up the fan where you want it, and you snip out the small bits of the mesh that are obstructing your screws. Make sure you snip enough away that you can feed the grommets in. I did this on the top mesh when I originally had an H70 mounted up top. In order to get it to work in push/pull, I off-set the rad and fans about 1 inch to the left. Because of this, the mounting holes no longer lined up, so I snipped the mesh and installed the grommets. With the grommets in, you can't even tell the mesh was snipped. It just looks like real mounting holes.



Sorry I don't have a picture of the mesh after installing the grommets. You should be able to do this same thing with a 200mm fan on the mesh side panel.

Personally though, I would just go with four quiet 120mm fans.


----------



## mynamesedward

Im just going to go the 4x120mm route. I don't want to snip out anything, i just wanted to know if there was an actual large fan that can fit using the provided holes on the side panel...

thanks for the info though.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Damn it, I think I'll have to reinstall windows, my pc is acting up. Can't find my monitor so I can't set up a color profile. All of a sudden Metro and Remember me are impossible to play even on low settings and an insanely low resolution. Though BF3 and Tomb Raider are just fine.
Could this be because of the new motherboard?

I think I'll just reinstall it tonight. Question though, if Steam is installed on C drive (with windows) but games are stored on D drive. How does a complete format effect this? Same for origin?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Damn it, I think I'll have to reinstall windows, my pc is acting up. Can't find my monitor so I can't set up a color profile. All of a sudden Metro and Remember me are impossible to play even on low settings and an insanely low resolution. Though BF3 and Tomb Raider are just fine.
> Could this be because of the new motherboard?
> 
> I think I'll just reinstall it tonight. Question though, if Steam is installed on C drive (with windows) but games are stored on D drive. How does a complete format effect this? Same for origin?


Hmm, I know origin let's you set your "default origin folder" and then it scans it. Any programs that are installed in it will automatically be restored after it.

As for Steam I'm unsure, but if you put the same steam folder as your default installation location I don't see why it wouldn't recognize it.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Damn it, I think I'll have to reinstall windows, my pc is acting up. Can't find my monitor so I can't set up a color profile. All of a sudden Metro and Remember me are impossible to play even on low settings and an insanely low resolution. Though BF3 and Tomb Raider are just fine.
> Could this be because of the new motherboard?
> 
> I think I'll just reinstall it tonight. Question though, if Steam is installed on C drive (with windows) but games are stored on D drive. How does a complete format effect this? Same for origin?


The Origin games should be cool if they are on the D drive, not much data will come down for those just really checking that the source files are okay. As for the Steam games they should be okay but I would use the back up feature and back them up and restore.. just in case when you add another path to your steam account it does not ***** that it is not empty or wipe what ever is in it..

Good practice when getting a new mainboard is to always reformat I've found it always makes it more stable.









I'm waiting for BF4... cant wait.. had a gut full of COD..


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> You forgot Dark Souls 2, AKA The Best Game.


Hah i've never really been for the hardcore/rogue-like games before, but i acknowledge how satisfying they can be when you finally win after so much hard work. Definitely a good game no doubt for those who enjoy a good challenge, though i think Demon Souls was harder.

Also if you wanna add me on steam it's http://steamcommunity.com/id/OCN_Anonymous_Inc/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Couldn't even get 4.5ghz with 1.290v so going to try and get a refund on it and lower the overclock slightly on my i5 3570k


Man that saddens me to hear, you really are unlucky man but i mean 1.290V is about what i'm running it at, at 4.5Ghz sure it's on air but still. But yeah i don't know what's a good voltage for watercooled because never had it before, but i guess something like 1.250 or something maybe?

So you haven't sold your 3570K yet? And what about your 2500K, you sure have a lot of high end CPU's now haha


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Ok so here is the situation,i was going to get the 3770k,the extra threads will be handy for crysis 3 and more so BF3 and BF4,instead im going to get the i7 3820 and the ASUS Rampage IV Formula Motherboard X79,i see this as a win win situation,i still get the hyperthreading of an i7 and the mobo gives me better spacing for my sli 780's which should make them run even cooler come summer....http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=194679&action=wish_lists....Hopefully i will have these by next friday....


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Ok so here is the situation,i was going to get the 3770k,the extra threads will be handy for crysis 3 and more so BF3 and BF4,instead im going to get the i7 3820 and the ASUS Rampage IV Formula Motherboard X79,i see this as a win win situation,i still get the hyperthreading of an i7 and the mobo gives me better spacing for my sli 780's which should make them run even cooler come summer....http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=194679&action=wish_lists....Hopefully i will have these by next friday....


Sounds like a good plan to me mate although Ivy e is just around the corner or is that an ivy-e chip?

I too will look at x79 or above for my next upgrade, I'm done experimenting with 1150 Ivy's!

I took the i7 back for a full refund luckily so no worries there, keing the i5 3570k for now and the i5 2500k is in another machine.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Hah i've never really been for the hardcore/rogue-like games before, but i acknowledge how satisfying they can be when you finally win after so much hard work. Definitely a good game no doubt for those who enjoy a good challenge, though i think Demon Souls was harder.


I wasn't either until I played Dark Souls









I'm also really hyped for a couple you mentioned though, like Mirror's Edge 2 and The Witcher 3. I just recently played Mirror's Edge when it went on sale on Amazon for 5 bucks. I had been wanting to play it literally since before it came out back in 2008, but I just now got around to it for various reasons. Instantly became one of my favorite games. And I've been a huge fan of The Witcher since the first one back when it was still kind of a hidden gem. The series is also one of my favorites, though I wish CD Projekt wasn't absolutely terrible at female representation.

On a more related note, I just got my red Bitfenix extensions. They're so pretty! I can't wait to install them in my case (together with the two red Spectre Pros I also got) when I get back from vacation.

I also FINALLY got my longed-for K70 last week when Newegg had a keyboard sale, though it's not here yet. Maybe if the NAOS 8200 goes on sale I'll be able to pick it up too, but I'm not sure I'll have enough cash.

@Daryl, sorry to hear that. Can you get a refund though? I thought intel themselves say you can't get refunds on the grounds of your chip not OCing as much as you want?

Also, I heard from Linus that Ivy-E isn't too great.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Man wait for X99 instead of buying into X79, well of course there are some people that can't wait but i sure as hell can wait for DDR4 3200Mhz+ RAM with Octa Core Haswell-E


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Man wait for X99 instead of buying into X79, well of course there are some people that can't wait but i sure as hell can wait for DDR4 3200Mhz+ RAM with Octa Core Haswell-E


That's probably 2+ years off mate ;D

I'd say, Ivy-e is the most tempting at the moment until Skylake and Haswell-e shows their pretty faces.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That's probably 2+ years off mate ;D
> 
> I'd say, Ivy-e is the most tempting at the moment until Skylake and Haswell-e shows their pretty faces.


Well that depends, it is to be released mid 2014 or so, so not really 2 years even if it was December 2014, but yeah still a long wait 1 year is too much for some. I don't really care, games don't require anything like that yet anyways.


----------



## Krullmeister

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well that depends, it is to be released mid 2014 or so, so not really 2 years even if it was December 2014, but yeah still a long wait 1 year is too much for some. I don't really care, games don't require anything like that yet anyways.


think it may be a bit longer than that since its scheduled together with skylake and ddr4. Hopefully next year but hard to tell


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> think it may be a bit longer than that since its scheduled together with skylake and ddr4. Hopefully next year but hard to tell


2 years


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> 2 years


Your mom


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

OK my mind is made up,definitely getting the asus formula and an i7 3820,while running Crysis 3 today my top card hit 74 degrees,keep in mind its winter but more like a warm winter day,so i cant imagine what it will be like come summer here....Hopefully that extra space between the cards will provide better cooling....Also i would like to know if the current rams im running on my z77 board can be used on the asus x79 mobo....?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> OK my mind is made up,definitely getting the asus formula and an i7 3820,while running Crysis 3 today my top card hit 74 degrees,keep in mind its winter but more like a warm winter day,so i cant imagine what it will be like come summer here....Hopefully that extra space between the cards will provide better cooling....Also i would like to know if the current rams im running on my z77 board can be used on the asus x79 mobo....?


Sound like you just have to step into the water cooling arena.. My GPU was constantly on 89'C.. now 36'C and during Summer 46'C with the help of 2x 400 radiators.

I would agree... if you can wait for the X99, do.. and don't forget 4K monitors will be out at the end of this year. So when the X99 comes out you will have to by a nice 27" 4K monitor, 2 or 3 GPU's to drive it.. and then DDR4 .. And hopefully by then I would have finished moding my 600


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

The x99 will be really awesome,but that is atleast a year,year and a half away,and i wont ever be gaming on a monitor...lol...If i do go 4k it will be a television,i just prefer the big screen t.v's over monitors....I would have enough money if i kept all my current parts and just go custom loop,will have about 700-800 dollars,but im just too scared to water-cool my rig on my own,especially to remove the shroud and re-apply paste then a water-block on my cards....Yes i know you are gonna say its not that hard,but bare in mind im not you..(thats a compliment by the way),ohh before i forget im still waiting to see what you will do with your 600t front panel,you have done some awesome work on that case....


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The x99 will be really awesome,but that is atleast a year,year and a half away,and i wont ever be gaming on a monitor...lol...If i do go 4k it will be a television,i just prefer the big screen t.v's over monitors....I would have enough money if i kept all my current parts and just go custom loop,will have about 700-800 dollars,but im just too scared to water-cool my rig on my own,especially to remove the shroud and re-apply paste then a water-block on my cards....Yes i know you are gonna say its not that hard,but bare in mind im not you..(thats a compliment by the way),ohh before i forget im still waiting to see what you will do with your 600t front panel,you have done some awesome work on that case....


I know exactly what you mean, my skill level was zero before this build. And have not touched a power tool for over 20 yrs. So a lot of lessons learned, but not yet finished with the 600.. there's still lots to mod. Still wanting to change the back of the 600 so I can slide out the mainboard and psu all in one hit only leaving a couple connectors to disconnect from the mainboard and a couple quick disconnects and all the electronics are out of the box leaving it wide open to clean.

I think I have worked out how I can get a full size ATX or even a eATX mainboard back into the box, it just means a careful placement of the PSU which might mean inverting my mainboard around the other way meaning that my GPU cards would be closest to my top fans which could restrict some air flow but as I am using a negative airflow I'm sure there will be loads of air pulled through my top radiator, thinking about lifting the case up from the ground another inch or inch an a half and make the bottom of the case air intake (might use a air filter).

What I am thinking about is mounting the PSU where you would normally mount a 120mm fan above the I/O panel of the mainboard, but bend some steal so it is 9/10th on the outside of the back of the case and a small amount on the inside. Having the back fan of the PSU pointed towards the wall and the hot air going up. If I invert the mainboard and put the PSU on the bottom then I can run the PSU cables around the back of the mainboard tray. I will draw it up and do a mock build from some cardboard and see what you guys think before I bend from steal, cant wait.. new jigsaw arrives Monday morning with some fine metal blades.

As for the font grill, still trying to find some grill here in Australia.. looks like I might have to order from the USA though.. dam.. but I might have to order that phyoba 1260 extreme radiator if I have to order from the states.. I know I can squeeze that bad boy into this case..


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> OK my mind is made up,definitely getting the asus formula and an i7 3820,while running Crysis 3 today my top card hit 74 degrees,keep in mind its winter but more like a warm winter day,so i cant imagine what it will be like come summer here....Hopefully that extra space between the cards will provide better cooling....Also i would like to know if the current rams im running on my z77 board can be used on the asus x79 mobo....?


Slot spacing is exactly the same, you won't gain anything.


----------



## Darylrese

Well i know you cant take chips back because they dont overclock well but i took it back and just said it was unwanted and they refunded me. It was OEM so no seal or anything to start with!

My i5 3570k seems happy so far at 4.4ghz instead of 4.5 on the same voltage, might try reducing voltage slightly next week.

Im done with Z68 platform, theres nothing out there i'm missing. My next step will have to be X79 or similar. The only game that struggles with a i5 3570k is crysis 3, everything else runs great, nothing else is massively taxing my setup yet with a single 1080p 120hz monitor. I dont have room for more monitors so no idea what my next upgrade might be.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

This is the board i plan on getting and the slot space wont be the same compared to my sabertooth,it will give me an extra slot space,which means more airflow between the top and bottom card....Will be using slot 1 and 3....


----------



## grunion

For some reason I was thinking MVF.

Oh and adding a 120 to my side panel dropped my gpu temps almost 10°c.

Have you done that?


----------



## p33k

Sorry in advance but I am sure this question has been asked before... but is it possible to mount a 240mm rad in the front of this case without modding? My wife has given me the ok to water cool my parts. The problem is I can only find one store that sells parts in Korea and they do not sell the phobya 200mm. I priced out all my parts from an out of the country store, with shipping and 20% importation tax it will cost much more. This is the store I found here in Korea http://www.ttorysystems.com/main/index

I know I could mod though I am not handy with tools and a dremel here costs about $200 not really making it worth while

The last resort if I can't figure out how I can cool my system is to switch cases









Dilemma... any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Sorry in advance but I am sure this question has been asked before... but is it possible to mount a 240mm rad in the front of this case without modding? My wife has given me the ok to water cool my parts. The problem is I can only find one store that sells parts in Korea and they do not sell the phobya 200mm. I priced out all my parts from an out of the country store, with shipping and 20% importation tax it will cost much more. This is the store I found here in Korea http://www.ttorysystems.com/main/index
> 
> I know I could mod though I am not handy with tools and a dremel here costs about $200 not really making it worth while
> 
> The last resort if I can't figure out how I can cool my system is to switch cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dilemma... any advice would be appreciated!


Unfortunately not,

a) the hole for the 200mm fan won't be big enough for a 240mm radiator to get full air flow.

b) no existing mounting holes

c) May run into some issues trying to fit it since it may collide with the 5.25" bay.

So unless you wanna get modding (shouldn't be too hard to make a 240 rad work in the front) you are better off with a 200mm radiator.


----------



## Shadowline2553

I am still hunting for the right radiator for my build... It will be cooling the CPU, a 4770K at between 4.4 and 4.7GhZ, as well as the VRMs on the Maximus VI Formula. Now which is the best one that would fit in the top of our case... How big can I go on the Rad without blocking anything important, like the plugs and the fittings on the VRMs.?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> For some reason I was thinking MVF.
> 
> Oh and adding a 120 to my side panel dropped my gpu temps almost 10°c.
> 
> Have you done that?


I have an acrylic side panel on,so i wont be able to add any side fans,if come summer it gets really hot then no doubt i will be putting on the original corsair side panel with the mesh side....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Sorry in advance but I am sure this question has been asked before... but is it possible to mount a 240mm rad in the front of this case without modding? My wife has given me the ok to water cool my parts. The problem is I can only find one store that sells parts in Korea and they do not sell the phobya 200mm. I priced out all my parts from an out of the country store, with shipping and 20% importation tax it will cost much more. This is the store I found here in Korea http://www.ttorysystems.com/main/index
> 
> I know I could mod though I am not handy with tools and a dremel here costs about $200 not really making it worth while
> 
> The last resort if I can't figure out how I can cool my system is to switch cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dilemma... any advice would be appreciated!


Was aslo looking at if i really need a good custom loop i might have to change the case also,your only other option is a 200mm rad from overseas,or modding the case,whichever works out cheaper for you....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> I am still hunting for the right radiator for my build... It will be cooling the CPU, a 4770K at between 4.4 and 4.7GhZ, as well as the VRMs on the Maximus VI Formula. Now which is the best one that would fit in the top of our case... How big can I go on the Rad without blocking anything important, like the plugs and the fittings on the VRMs.?


I would assume that you would at least need a 240mm rad on top, and from what I have read, 30-35mm is probably going to be the maximum width you can fit up there. I could be wrong though, as I have yet to watercool my system, yet from my research for my own purposes, that sounds about right.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I have an acrylic side panel on,so i wont be able to add any side fans,if come summer it gets really hot then no doubt i will be putting on the original corsair side panel with the mesh side....
> Was aslo looking at if i really need a good custom loop i might have to change the case also,your only other option is a 200mm rad from overseas,or modding the case,whichever works out cheaper for you....


I got a friend who might take the case for $150-175.... I can get a NZXT Switch for $190. I am more upset that I love this same style but I;m not a modder so its starting to look like I am going to be saying goodbyes to this wonderful group! Things might change but will let you know when/if time comes.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well i know you cant take chips back because they dont overclock well but i took it back and just said it was unwanted and they refunded me. It was OEM so no seal or anything to start with!
> 
> My i5 3570k seems happy so far at 4.4ghz instead of 4.5 on the same voltage, might try reducing voltage slightly next week.
> 
> Im done with Z68 platform, theres nothing out there i'm missing. My next step will have to be X79 or similar. The only game that struggles with a i5 3570k is crysis 3, everything else runs great, nothing else is massively taxing my setup yet with a single 1080p 120hz monitor. I dont have room for more monitors so no idea what my next upgrade might be.


Okay that is odd though, a 3570K struggling with Crysis 3 what... my 2500K doesn't have any problems with Crysis 3. I'm Running 2560x1440 @ 120Hz on ultra and getting between 40-80fps. I mean you even have more powerful build than i have with 2x 670's which is like 20% faster than a stock 780.


----------



## AlDyer

Hey guys I'm back from Italy was an incredible trip. Could anyone compress what has happened in this thread the last 10 or so days?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Hey guys I'm back from Italy was an incredible trip. Could anyone compress what has happened in this thread the last 10 or so days?


Most off topic. Talking about games and anything else than the lovly 600T case


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Most off topic. Talking about games and anything else than the lovly 600T case


+1 so nothing of importance


----------



## Lumo841

Possibly a stupid question, but does anyone know what is the max thickness radiator that will fit in the top of the case. And when I mean top I am referring too the area between the outside mesh and the grate.


----------



## Zillerella

Why not try to messure it?









But I know H100 can be up there with some modding


----------



## AlDyer

Good to know I haven't missed anything.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Good to know I haven't missed anything.


Only that krullwully has been a bit wierd for a while now. I don't know why, but maybe he is hiding something for us?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Only that krullwully has been a bit wierd for a while now. I don't know why, but maybe he is hiding something for us?


He's beein addicting to Arma III beta all afternoon...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> He's beein addicting to Arma III beta all afternoon...


SHHH, IT'S A SECRET!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> He's beein addicting to Arma III beta all afternoon... biggrin.gif


And when I want to play it with him, he wont let me connect to his server


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> He's beein addicting to Arma III beta all afternoon...


Arma 3. Is it good? I'm stuck between this or Pay Day 2


----------



## Zillerella

Remember that the arma series is a realistic warfare game. If you ever tried Dayz on arma II and liked it I would buy Arma III, because Dayz should come soon.

Never heard about Pay Day2


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Remember that the arma series is a realistic warfare game. If you ever tried Dayz on arma II and liked it I would buy Arma III, because Dayz should come soon.
> 
> Never heard about Pay Day2


Yeah i played DayZ. i don't really like arma 2 by itself. Apart from Wasteland i don't know if its worth £30


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Only that krullwully has been a bit wierd for a while now. I don't know why, but maybe he is hiding something for us?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> And when I want to play it with him, he wont let me connect to his server


Well that's not my fault. You did not pass the super secret test that I had put up....


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Well that's not my fault. You did not pass the super secret test that I had put up....


I just think I am a noob


----------



## AlDyer

Nevermind I added you on Steam Sparkles


----------



## Darylrese

If anyone wants to add me on steam they can...I need some game buddies!

DA33ER


----------



## AlDyer

I will add you don't worry. I will add anyone


----------



## maortega15

New Build

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00024_zps5786992b.jpg.html

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00026_zpsadc0517b.jpg.html

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00029_zps7e31a903.jpg.html

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00032_zps6cdb4fb1.jpg.html

Specs:

-Corsair Graphite silver case with window
-Intel Core i7-4770K (Haswell)
-ASUS Z87-PRO motherboard
-ASUS NVIDIA GTX780 graphics card
-Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo CPU cooler
-Noctua NT-H1 thermal paste
-16 GB memory Corsair Dominator (2 sticks of 8GB)
-Corsair Professional Series HX650W 80-Gold Power Supply
-Crucial M500 480GB SSD
-Lite-On OEM DVD-RW
-Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
-Samsung S23B550V monitor
-Logitech Illuminated keyboard
-Razer Abyssus optical mouse
-Bose Companion 5 speaker system
-3m mousepad

*Pictures taken with Sony Cybershot DSC-HX20V

Benchmark rating for New PC - http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=11470659616

Cheers.


----------



## roflcopter159

Nice build, maortega15!







Two things for you, it seems you still have the plastic wrap on the feet. Also, you can remove the plastic mount the hard drive cages sit on in the default configuration. Just pointing them out incase you missed them.


----------



## Radiant93

Just stayin' on topic


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Nice build, maortega15!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things for you, it seems you still have the plastic wrap on the feet. Also, you can remove the plastic mount the hard drive cages sit on in the default configuration. Just pointing them out incase you missed them.


Thanks mate. I left the plastic wrap on intentionally. It's my way of keeping it new. When it gets to the point where the film is peeling off, I'll remove them.

As far as the plastic mount goes, how do I remove that if ever I decide to take it off?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Thanks mate. I left the plastic wrap on intentionally. It's my way of keeping it new. When it gets to the point where the film is peeling off, I'll remove them.
> 
> As far as the plastic mount goes, how do I remove that if ever I decide to take it off?


Ah, thats definitely reasonable. As for the plastic mount, you remove the front panel piece using the 6 or so tabs along the side, inside the case. Then lay the case on the side and there should be four screws on the bottom. Remove them, and the plastic piece should come off.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> New Build
> 
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00032_zps6cdb4fb1.jpg.html
> 
> Specs:
> 
> -Corsair Graphite silver case with window
> -Intel Core i7-4770K (Haswell)
> -ASUS Z87-PRO motherboard
> -ASUS NVIDIA GTX780 graphics card
> -Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo CPU cooler
> -Noctua NT-H1 thermal paste
> -16 GB memory Corsair Dominator (2 sticks of 8GB)
> -Corsair Professional Series HX650W 80-Gold Power Supply
> -Crucial M500 480GB SSD
> -Lite-On OEM DVD-RW
> -Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
> -Samsung S23B550V monitor
> -Logitech Illuminated keyboard
> -Razer Abyssus optical mouse
> -Bose Companion 5 speaker system
> -3m mousepad
> 
> *Pictures taken with Sony Cybershot DSC-HX20V
> 
> Benchmark rating for New PC - http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=11470659616
> 
> Cheers.


Wow I had that desk probably 6-7 years ago.
Where's your tower shelf?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> If anyone wants to add me on steam they can...I need some game buddies!
> 
> DA33ER


Added you to my steam....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> New Build
> 
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00024_zps5786992b.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00026_zpsadc0517b.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00029_zps7e31a903.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00032_zps6cdb4fb1.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build man,and i must say i love the colour of the case.....


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> New Build
> 
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00024_zps5786992b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00026_zpsadc0517b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00029_zps7e31a903.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00032_zps6cdb4fb1.jpg.html
> 
> Specs:
> 
> -Corsair Graphite silver case with window
> -Intel Core i7-4770K (Haswell)
> -ASUS Z87-PRO motherboard
> -ASUS NVIDIA GTX780 graphics card
> -Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo CPU cooler
> -Noctua NT-H1 thermal paste
> -16 GB memory Corsair Dominator (2 sticks of 8GB)
> -Corsair Professional Series HX650W 80-Gold Power Supply
> -Crucial M500 480GB SSD
> -Lite-On OEM DVD-RW
> -Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
> -Samsung S23B550V monitor
> -Logitech Illuminated keyboard
> -Razer Abyssus optical mouse
> -Bose Companion 5 speaker system
> -3m mousepad
> 
> *Pictures taken with Sony Cybershot DSC-HX20V
> 
> Benchmark rating for New PC - http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=11470659616
> 
> Cheers.






Welcome to the club mate, nice build! I have the Bose Companion 5 speakers too!

Reaper - Cool! I have accepted


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Wow I had that desk probably 6-7 years ago.
> Where's your tower shelf?


I got the desk from Office Depot a few years ago.

As for the tower shelf, its in my closet. I might get rid of it as I have no use for it. I'm thinking about getting a custom build platform for my case.


----------



## AlDyer

Sparkles has disappeared







. Very nice builds here, top quality


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Sparkles has disappeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Very nice builds here, top quality


Well when you ain't got anything really to contribute with atm, that seems reasonable. I haven't contributed with anything in a long time now, but plan on doing so when i finally get a job and some money









Oh and btw add me on steam if you want on http://steamcommunity.com/id/OCN_Anonymous_Inc/


----------



## Dragoon

O hai guys









Not a omg***bbq 600T to show... But hopefully what I'm about to show will be part of it









Let the photo barrage begin! (o>_<)[email protected]

Goodies!



How thoughtful, they even knew I liked jelly sweets XD



Lemme tell you... those plugs are heavy! :O




Wat?


Danbo seal of approval.












kthxbai


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> O hai guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a omg***bbq 600T to show... But hopefully what I'm about to show will be part of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the photo barrage begin! (o>_<)[email protected]
> 
> Goodies!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How thoughtful, they even knew I liked jelly sweets XD
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme tell you... those plugs are heavy! :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat?
> 
> 
> Danbo seal of approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kthxbai


Nice man!

I might have to pull the trigger on some watercooling for mine... have had the loop done in my head for months now with all the mods I need to do. Probably time to put it into practice!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I might have to pull the trigger on some watercooling for mine... have had the loop done in my head for months now with all the mods I need to do. Probably time to put it into practice! biggrin.gif


DO IT, DO IT!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> DO IT, DO IT!


But I want headphones, and another keyboard and and and and and.... ):

So much want, so little cash!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> But I want headphones, and another keyboard and and and and and.... ):
> 
> So much want, so little cash!


i think everyone in the forum has a lot to buy but not enough money haha :/


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> i think everyone in the forum has a lot to buy but not enough money haha :/


The curse of being an enthusiast


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> i think everyone in the forum has a lot to buy but not enough money haha :/


We will never have enough money....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The curse of being an enthusiast


This plus having a wife who cant understand why i bought a mobo less than 2 months ago,and is now about an hour away from ordering a new asus formula x79 and an i7 3820....The curse of having to explain/lie to her about the difference the new hardware will make...







....


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Nice man!
> 
> I might have to pull the trigger on some watercooling for mine... have had the loop done in my head for months now with all the mods I need to do. Probably time to put it into practice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> DO IT, DO IT!


Ya. Do it! Do it! You know you want to...











Will take me quite a bit to actually have everything ready








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> We will never have enough money....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This plus having a wife who cant understand why i bought a mobo less than 2 months ago,and is now about an hour away from ordering a new asus formula x79 and an i7 3820....The curse of having to explain/lie to her about the difference the new hardware will make...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Damn... lol. Well, like said before. "One does not simply stop upgrading their computer"


----------



## welly321

yo guys whats up? I just recently took off my side panel window and put on the mesh with a single fan. It lowered my GPU temps by about 5 degrees at load. I ordered 4 aerocool sharks to put on the side along with a dust filter. Two questions...

How much of a temperature drop can I expect with 4 sharks on the side (CPU and GPU)?
Has anyone used this filter ... http://www.xoxide.com/demciflex-magneticsetcorsair600t.html ?


----------



## Shadowline2553

I should take pics of all the fittings I got on Saturday... but they are only a small part of what I still need to get... should I take just fitting pics?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> I should take pics of all the fittings I got on Saturday... but they are only a small part of what I still need to get... should I take just fitting pics?


Show off....lol...come on post them....Seriiusly would love to see them....fittings are just as sexy as the rads and tubings....


----------



## Shadowline2553

Okay here's my fitting on top of my Razer Manticor Mousepad I still have to get two more major orders before I have all of my water cooling parts... then there's the rest of the build to gather together... I really need to be in a asylum with how much this crazy thing is costing me!!!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Okay here's my fitting on top of my Razer Manticor Mousepad I still have to get two more major orders before I have all of my water cooling parts... then there's the rest of the build to gather together... I really need to be in a asylum with how much this crazy thing is costing me!!!


Nice.....Are those compression fittings....Will do a spoiler on the pic when I get home,on a mobile on a train heading home from work....


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Nice.....Are those compression fittings....Will do a spoiler on the pic when I get home,on a mobile on a train heading home from work....


Yep, 3/8 x 5/8 Bitspower Compression fittings... Not sure if I will end up using the silver ones.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Qty. Product Total
1 ASUS Rampage IV Formula Motherboard $399.00
1 Intel Core i7 3820 $342.00
1 MSI GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2GB Twin Frozr $189.00
$930.00Sub-Total:
$76.60 Startrack PP Express:
$93.34 GST Included:
$20.13 Credit card surcharge (2%):
$1026.73 Total:
$0.00Balance Due:The rebuild starts tomorrow when i get home from work,hopefully after i put my son to sleep for his afternoon nap....ordered today will be delivered tomorrow....650TI for the wifes build....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> yo guys whats up? I just recently took off my side panel window and put on the mesh with a single fan. It lowered my GPU temps by about 5 degrees at load. I ordered 4 aerocool sharks to put on the side along with a dust filter. Two questions...
> 
> How much of a temperature drop can I expect with 4 sharks on the side (CPU and GPU)?
> Has anyone used this filter ... http://www.xoxide.com/demciflex-magneticsetcorsair600t.html ?


It's quite hard to say, I've seen people who get something like a 10 degree drop on the gpu after putting on a single fan. More fans does give you more positive pressure but I doubt that the cooling benefits scale enormously. Plus, having a dust filter in the way will negate some of the effect of the fans but it's an okay trade off in my eyes. 4 fans will pull in a LOT of dust!









Haven't tried that filter so can't really say much about it though.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Okay here's my fitting on top of my Razer Manticor Mousepad I still have to get two more major orders before I have all of my water cooling parts... then there's the rest of the build to gather together... I really need to be in a asylum with how much this crazy thing is costing me!!!


Oooh nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Qty. Product Total
> 1 ASUS Rampage IV Formula Motherboard $399.00
> 1 Intel Core i7 3820 $342.00
> 1 MSI GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2GB Twin Frozr $189.00
> $930.00Sub-Total:
> $76.60 Startrack PP Express:
> $93.34 GST Included:
> $20.13 Credit card surcharge (2%):
> $1026.73 Total:
> $0.00Balance Due:The rebuild starts tomorrow when i get home from work,hopefully after i put my son to sleep for his afternoon nap....ordered today will be delivered tomorrow....650TI for the wifes build....










you did it! Hehe


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Oooh nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you did it! Hehe


Yeah im super excited to get home from work tomorrow,not looking forward to updating motherboard bios,installing windows and download/installing a pci-e patch....I'm abit worried tho the store would normally have sent my tracking number by now,wondering if it will be delayed by a day,i hope not....


----------



## Darylrese

i7 3820 isn't overclock-able is it? (its non k)

If i went 2011 id probably want to wait for IVY-E so i could get PCI-E 3.0 etc even though its not really worth anything in performance terms!

I already have an x79 memory kit so the temptation is certainly there!

I am so tempted by watercooling too but for me, CPU Block, 2 X GPU blocks, radiators, res, pump etc all comes to £580









I have an upgrade bug right now and around £200 sat in my account waiting to be spent....no idea what i could do to upgrade my rig though.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> i7 3820 isn't overclockable is it?
> 
> If i went 2011 id want to wait for IVY-E so i could get PCI-E 3.0 etc even though its not really worth anything in performance terms!
> 
> I am so tempted by watercooling too but for me, CPU Block, 2 X GPU blocks, radiators, res, pump etc all comes to £580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an upgrade bug right now and around £200 sat in my account waiting to be spent....no idea what i could do to upgrade my rig though.


It is, but not in the regular sense. I think there even is a dedicated overclocking club here on OCN for it. I doub't that Ivy-E will be much more expensive, and you get some nice new features. The fact that you can use 2400mhz ram is great for me









I'm gonna save up for WC. Probably just buy components whenever I can until I have a full loop.

Looking into acryllic or metal tubing tooo....


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> i7 3820 isn't overclock-able is it? (its non k)
> 
> If i went 2011 id probably want to wait for IVY-E so i could get PCI-E 3.0 etc even though its not really worth anything in performance terms!
> 
> I already have an x79 memory kit so the temptation is certainly there!
> 
> I am so tempted by watercooling too but for me, CPU Block, 2 X GPU blocks, radiators, res, pump etc all comes to £580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an upgrade bug right now and around £200 sat in my account waiting to be spent....no idea what i could do to upgrade my rig though.


Save up the remaining £380 and get those much tempting watercooling parts







I'm pretty much in the same situation, having little over €200 in my account, but still having about €600 to spend on gear. Though not all remains now









Come on. I wanna see moar watercooled 600T









I think the 3820 can be overclocked only by BCLK... but they do go quite far from what I've seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> It is, but not in the regular sense. I think there even is a dedicated overclocking club here on OCN for it. I doub't that Ivy-E will be much more expensive, and you get some nice new features. The fact that you can use 2400mhz ram is great for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna save up for WC. Probably just buy components whenever I can until I have a full loop.
> 
> Looking into acryllic or metal tubing tooo....


Nice!









I'm looking into that too... I was wondering if you would need some special fittings for acrylic tubing...


----------



## Darylrese

haha £580 is ALOT for some watercooling, also i change components so much id lose loads of money on waterblocks and it would be a royal pain in the b*tt to drain and swap parts!

Maybe one day when i have money to throw away haha It doesn't really get hot in this country so i guess i am lucky in that respect.


----------



## Darylrese

haha £580 is ALOT for some watercooling, also i change components so much id lose loads of waterblocks and it would be a royal pain in the b*tt!

Maybe one day when i have money to throw away haha It doesn't really get hot in this country so i guess i am lucky in that respect.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Save up the remaining £380 and get those much tempting watercooling parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much in the same situation, having little over €200 in my account, but still having about €600 to spend on gear. Though not all remains now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. I wanna see moar watercooled 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 3820 can be overclocked only by BCLK... but they do go quite far from what I've seen.
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking into that too... I was wondering if you would need some special fittings for acrylic tubing...


From what I've gathered there are some special fittings for acryllic but you can just use some regular ones as long as the OD matches the "tubing" / Piping


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Qty. Product Total
> 1 ASUS Rampage IV Formula Motherboard $399.00
> 1 Intel Core i7 3820 $342.00
> 1 MSI GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2GB Twin Frozr $189.00
> $930.00Sub-Total:
> $76.60 Startrack PP Express:
> $93.34 GST Included:
> $20.13 Credit card surcharge (2%):
> $1026.73 Total:
> $0.00Balance Due:The rebuild starts tomorrow when i get home from work,hopefully after i put my son to sleep for his afternoon nap....ordered today will be delivered tomorrow....650TI for the wifes build....


Mate, you do realise the i7 3820 is a Quad core dont you? Thought you only wanted to go 2011 for hex core? Or do you just want hyperthreading?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I would assume that you would at least need a 240mm rad on top, and from what I have read, 30-35mm is probably going to be the maximum width you can fit up there. I could be wrong though, as I have yet to watercool my system, yet from my research for my own purposes, that sounds about right.


You are correct. I am currently using the XSPC EX 360 in the roof which is 35mm thick and it fits very tightly as the 8-pin EPS connector is touching the rad making it just fit. The only way to fit a thicker rad or do push/pull is to mount it off set.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha £580 is ALOT for some watercooling, also i change components so much id lose loads of money on waterblocks and it would be a royal pain in the b*tt to drain and swap parts!
> 
> Maybe one day when i have money to throw away haha It doesn't really get hot in this country so i guess i am lucky in that respect.


Yeah that's exactly what I'm thinking. Also the fact the this is my first build and I don't want to change it too much. Apart from this summer we RARELY get temperature above 20c


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Mate, you do realise the i7 3820 is a Quad core dont you? Thought you only wanted to go 2011 for hex core? Or do you just want hyperthreading?


yeah I know its a quad,wanting hyperthreading for bf3/bf4 and crysis....will jump to a hexa if the price is right,seen rumours about a 3910k,should be cheaper....


----------



## Dragoon

Dat sneak peek...





Second photo is closest to what my eyes see as light intensity.... I want to use Mayhems Pastel Red on that one... So I hope light will get dimmer, I don't want to light up the whole case.

Second one I want to use Mayhems Pastel Ice White. I don't have a white cathode atm... Else I'd show you both









On a more serious sidenote... I REALLY hope my PSU is not giving in... as when I turned the CCFLs (Twin 10cm) on, my GPUs seem to have lost power, rig froze... It happened to me before with my old ITX system with a PicoPSU. Hope it was just surge current and the PSU just cut off from it...









I absolutely cannot afford to shell out 150€ for a new PSU... Else my project will go down the drain. This PSU was expensive enough back then.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Dat sneak peek...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second photo is closest to what my eyes see as light intensity.... I want to use Mayhems Pastel Red on that one... So I hope light will get dimmer, I don't want to light up the whole case.
> 
> Second one I want to use Mayhems Pastel Ice White. I don't have a white cathode atm... Else I'd show you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious sidenote... I REALLY hope my PSU is not giving in... as when I turned the CCFLs (Twin 10cm) on, my GPUs seem to have lost power, rig froze... It happened to me before with my old ITX system with a PicoPSU. Hope it was just surge current and the PSU just cut off from it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely cannot afford to shell out 150€ for a new PSU... Else my project will go down the drain. This PSU was expensive enough back then.


Noiceeeeeeeee,i really hope your PSU will be fine....


----------



## Recr3ational

Sup Guys,

Little update, well big for me, I finally finished painting and cleaning my house!
Some pictures of my build and my new setup.

I'm not a pro picture taker dude... so erm allow the noobish mistakes.



I've been waiting so long for a clear side panel of my own. Only cost me £15 and 30 minutes of my time!



Blue, my favorite colour. Did you guess that already?



My new desk and everything neatly re-arranged











Without the panel..

Thanks guys, it's your fault for me wanting a clear side panel!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Just checked and courier has delivered my asus formula x79 and its companion the i7 3820,only 1 hour and 40 minutes to go before im off work and another hour by train then im home.also found a buyer for my sabertooth and cpu who will be picking up today,super excited to go home and playaround with my rig....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sup Guys,
> 
> Little update, well big for me, I finally finished painting and cleaning my house!
> Some pictures of my build and my new setup.
> 
> I'm not a pro picture taker dude... so erm allow the noobish mistakes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting so long for a clear side panel of my own. Only cost me £15 and 30 minutes of my time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue, my favorite colour. Did you guess that already?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new desk and everything neatly re-arranged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the panel..
> 
> Thanks guys, it's y[/SPOILER]our fault for me wanting a clear side panel!


Really nice build,is it safe to say blue is your favourite colour....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Really nice build,is it safe to say blue is your favourite colour....


Nah just kidding my favorite colour is pink


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Dat sneak peek...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second photo is closest to what my eyes see as light intensity.... I want to use Mayhems Pastel Red on that one... So I hope light will get dimmer, I don't want to light up the whole case.
> 
> Second one I want to use Mayhems Pastel Ice White. I don't have a white cathode atm... Else I'd show you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious sidenote... I REALLY hope my PSU is not giving in... as when I turned the CCFLs (Twin 10cm) on, my GPUs seem to have lost power, rig froze... It happened to me before with my old ITX system with a PicoPSU. Hope it was just surge current and the PSU just cut off from it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely cannot afford to shell out 150€ for a new PSU... Else my project will go down the drain. This PSU was expensive enough back then.


Aww yiis man, looks great and mayhems coolants look pretty neat. Don't exactly know what kind i would be using but that sure looks like some i would consider









And damn i really also hope for you that the PSU doesn't go bust though would be a kick in the ass, and trust me i know about it. I found this club because my PSU was failing that started with severe coil whine. So before i send it in for reparation i thought fawk it might as well upgrade my build and bought this case together with a new PSU. Can't say i regret it though, also i first got my now refurbished PSU back here a week ago, taking over a month because of miscommunication/missed email.

I would have given you my refurbished one for like no money/just the shipping. If i hadn't already sold it oh well hopefully nothing bad will happen


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sup Guys,
> 
> Little update, well big for me, I finally finished painting and cleaning my house!
> Some pictures of my build and my new setup.
> 
> I'm not a pro picture taker dude... so erm allow the noobish mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting so long for a clear side panel of my own. Only cost me £15 and 30 minutes of my time!
> 
> 
> 
> Blue, my favorite colour. Did you guess that already?
> 
> 
> 
> My new desk and everything neatly re-arranged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the panel..
> 
> Thanks guys, it's your fault for me wanting a clear side panel!






DUDEEEEEE! That side window looks SWEET! How did you make it??

I also love your PSU cover and carbon detailing on motherboard tray! I want to do it all!

Reaper - Hope your build goes ok, let us know what you think of it and if 2011 is the way to go or not!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> DUDEEEEEE! That side window looks SWEET! How did you make it??
> 
> I also love your PSU cover and carbon detailing on motherboard tray! I want to do it all!
> 
> Reaper - Hope your build goes ok, let us know what you think of it and if 2011 is the way to go or not!


Well thank you brother! I cut it out with a jigsaw and stuck plexy with double side foam


----------



## robbiq

Hey guys, I have a bit of a problem. I was taking my case apart and while I was removing the back bezel four of the six clips just snapped off. I was left with the two middle clips. Has that happened to anybody else? Do you think it would hold on with just those two clips? I was thinking of putting it back on with some double sided foam tape. What do you guys think? Any suggestions?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Home sweet home,just waiting for the guy to come pick up the sabertooth and the cpu,so i can pull them out of my rig,he wants to make sure they work (cant blame him) then i can start putting my board and cpu in,then on to the wifes rig to put her twinfrozr gaming card in (650ti)....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a bit of a problem. I was taking my case apart and while I was removing the back bezel four of the six clips just snapped off. I was left with the two middle clips. Has that happened to anybody else? Do you think it would hold on with just those two clips? I was thinking of putting it back on with some double sided foam tape. What do you guys think? Any suggestions?


Ohhh crap sorry to hear that man,try and see if the remaining 2 clips will hold it in,im guessing it should because its the 2 middle ones....if not then like you said you could try the double sided tape and see how well that works....


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a bit of a problem. I was taking my case apart and while I was removing the back bezel four of the six clips just snapped off. I was left with the two middle clips. Has that happened to anybody else? Do you think it would hold on with just those two clips? I was thinking of putting it back on with some double sided foam tape. What do you guys think? Any suggestions?


You can do two things.

1. If your case is within 1 yr of purchase log a support call on the corsair site and they will send you a replacement.

2. Purchase some All Plastic's Super Glue which is a different type of superglue which comes with an activator pen which you apply to both sides of the plastic you want to glue together and then apply the superglue on one side. This will hold, and it will be strong. Normal superglue with out the activator will not work.
Here is an example product to what I mean All Plastic Super Glue example. I broke one and this glue is fantastic


----------



## Gyrael

@Devious

I have a totally unrelated question harking back to when I asked you about your Razer Manticore mousepad. I ordered one today and while I was researching about it, I found people saying that it would probably eat up mouse feet really fast. Has this happened to you? If so, how do you deal with it and what mouse do you have? I was looking at this, since I heard they would help. The alternative would be to get Mionix's replacement feet specific for the NAOS (which I also ordered), but that seems like it would be a lot less cost effective.

In an on-topic note, I also got my K70 in today. Together with the Bitfenix red extensions and fans, I can't wait to install all this new gear when I get back home.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> @Devious
> 
> I have a totally unrelated question harking back to when I asked you about your Razer Manticore mousepad. I ordered one today and while I was researching about it, I found people saying that it would probably eat up mouse feet really fast. Has this happened to you? If so, how do you deal with it and what mouse do you have? I was looking at this, since I heard they would help. The alternative would be to get Mionix's replacement feet specific for the NAOS (which I also ordered), but that seems like it would be a lot less cost effective.
> 
> In an on-topic note, I also got my K70 in today. Together with the Bitfenix red extensions and fans, I can't wait to install all this new gear when I get back home.


If you love your mouse and they stock spare glides, buy a couple spare packets.. spares like this are a must.. especially when you love your mouse. But back on topic, the mouse pad is one of the best I have used.. its close to 1mm aluminium which is then anodized black and coated with a surface like Teflon. Wear so far has been good, no way excessive. You will love the mouse mat, just remember to put up as sign that says this above your mouse pad. "Don't place anything on my mouse pad, Yes!! I mean you". It's expensive but I really love it, I use to use a wooden desk with no mouse pad and after 5 yrs you could feel where I used my mouse









Oh, don't forget you can normally just use any mouse glides. Even if you come across a dirt cheap mouse just use a Stanley Knife and pluck them off and stick on some plastic for safe keeping.


----------



## Devious Dog

Just playing with the idea of making a new mobo tray and inverting the board. And then mounting the PSU on the back of the case but just above the I/O inputs to the mobo, it would be totally enclosed in a steal case and suck cold air from the back and exhaust up. Here is a pic, would be interested in thoughts.. Like I said, just playing with the idea. It would work, but be very tight on measurements and I would be able to fit a full size or eATX mainboard back in my case.



Oh, I should say that 65mm of the PSU will be exposed on the back and 20mm inside. Also the back curve of the case is like 30mm so really it is not as bad as you think.


----------



## moowarcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just playing with the idea of making a new mobo tray and inverting the board. And then mounting the PSU on the back of the case but just above the I/O inputs to the mobo, it would be totally enclosed in a steal case and suck cold air from the back and exhaust up. Here is a pic, would be interested in thoughts.. Like I said, just playing with the idea. It would work, but be very tight on measurements and I would be able to fit a full size or eATX mainboard back in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I should say that 65mm of the PSU will be exposed on the back and 20mm inside. Also the back curve of the case is like 30mm so really it is not as bad as you think.


wow.... that is certainly an idea! haha!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowarcow*
> 
> wow.... that is certainly an idea! haha!


Well I have all the radiators in and the covers are all back on again now but using a mATX board and just wondering if this idea would be okay to fit a ATX or eATX board in. I've looked around and not seen it done before, but cant see any reason why it wouldn't.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Noiceeeeeeeee,i really hope your PSU will be fine....


Haha, thanks!







I hope so too.

Also, don't forget to post some hardware pr0n when you have your new rig up n runnin yo!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sup Guys,
> 
> Little update, well big for me, I finally finished painting and cleaning my house!
> Some pictures of my build and my new setup.
> 
> I'm not a pro picture taker dude... so erm allow the noobish mistakes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: das snipplez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting so long for a clear side panel of my own. Only cost me £15 and 30 minutes of my time!
> 
> 
> 
> Blue, my favorite colour. Did you guess that already?
> 
> 
> 
> My new desk and everything neatly re-arranged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the panel..
> 
> Thanks guys, it's your fault for me wanting a clear side panel!


That... looks...









Nice work! Love the carbon fiber








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Aww yiis man, looks great and mayhems coolants look pretty neat. Don't exactly know what kind i would be using but that sure looks like some i would consider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And damn i really also hope for you that the PSU doesn't go bust though would be a kick in the ass, and trust me i know about it. I found this club because my PSU was failing that started with severe coil whine. So before i send it in for reparation i thought fawk it might as well upgrade my build and bought this case together with a new PSU. Can't say i regret it though, also i first got my now refurbished PSU back here a week ago, taking over a month because of miscommunication/missed email.
> 
> I would have given you my refurbished one for like no money/just the shipping. If i hadn't already sold it oh well hopefully nothing bad will happen


Thanks









Haha, I couldn't accept such for free man. PSU's aren't exacltly cheap


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Haha, I couldn't accept such for free man. PSU's aren't exacltly cheap


Nah man don't sweat it, i would have done that for you if it really was failing, i did get money for it but it wasn't much anyway and honestly i don't care if i lost a lil money giving it to a good friend if i knew you could use it


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> 2x Silent Wings 2 120mm ordered from Amazon UK
> 
> God damn these things are expensive!! Hope they're worth it


They arrived today (came yesterday, but wasn't home to receive them).. took a while in coming, considering they cost me $70 to ship to Australia!!
If the packaging is any indication, these are good fans, haha. Very nice packaging, and the quick glance I've given them, they are well built little things too.

I will only be able to test them when I build my PC next month









Anyone know if they make a 200mm fan?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> They arrived today (came yesterday, but wasn't home to receive them).. took a while in coming, considering they cost me $70 to ship to Australia!!
> If the packaging is any indication, these are good fans, haha. Very nice packaging, and the quick glance I've given them, they are well built little things too.
> 
> I will only be able to test them when I build my PC next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if they make a 200mm fan?


Glad you like 'em!

They are my favorite case fans for a good reason









No 200mm fans unfortunately, I'm still waiting for Noctua to release their 200mm fan, hopefully that gives an indication to more fan makers that it's something we want!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Finally my rebuild is up and running,will post pics tomorrow....I must admit im loving this board more so the spacing between my graphic cards,while playing BF3 temps where below 60,and with vsync on high 40's,before I was hitting high 60's to low 70's on my top card....


----------



## Darylrese

Excellent. Cant wait to hear what you think mate.

I was looking at the amount of PCI-E slots on the 2011 boards, seems really spacious. What motherboard did you get again?

I want the ASUS P9X79 Pro, which seems to have good spacing too. I also note both slots are x16 when in SLI rather than 8/8 which should be a nice little touch too! The problem for me would be the sound card which takes a PCI-E slot, id have to put it above the second card which means the gap closes a little.


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm still waiting for Noctua to release their 200mm fan, hopefully that gives an indication to more fan makers that it's something we want!


Is that actually going to happen?

edit: yep!

http://www.eteknix.com/computex-noctua-developing-200mm-90mm-and-80mm-a-series-fans/

I hear that even quiet fans aren't whisper quiet in the 600T, because of that front steel panel. Is that true?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I hear that even quiet fans aren't whisper quiet in the 600T, because of that front steel panel. Is that true?


Yep. The front panel make some kind of turbulens I think. The easiest way to get rid of it. CUT IT OUT!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Is that actually going to happen?
> 
> edit: yep!
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/computex-noctua-developing-200mm-90mm-and-80mm-a-series-fans/
> 
> I hear that even quiet fans aren't whisper quiet in the 600T, because of that front steel panel. Is that true?


What the Zilly dane said!

CUT IT OUT!

Easy mod, well worth it!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> What the silly dane said!
> 
> CUT IT OUT!
> 
> Easy mod, well worth it! thumb.gif


Silly dane?!









Let us







together krully, instead of all that hate


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Silly dane?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> together krully, instead of all that hate


HARUMF!

All right, you coming to my place?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> All right, you coming to my place? thumb.gif










?

You come to my place your swedish webhallen man


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Yep. The front panel make some kind of turbulens I think. The easiest way to get rid of it. CUT IT OUT!


the thought of cutting into this beautiful case makes me sick lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> You come to my place your swedish webhallen man


It's far.... ):
Email me some drinks instead, you can reach me on [email protected]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> the thought of cutting into this beautiful case makes me sick lol


Haha, it's well worth it. But it does make you wanna do other mods once you start!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Haha, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too.
> 
> Also, don't forget to post some hardware pr0n when you have your new rig up n runnin yo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That... looks...


Will definitely be posting pics....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Excellent. Cant wait to hear what you think mate.
> 
> I was looking at the amount of PCI-E slots on the 2011 boards, seems really spacious. What motherboard did you get again?
> 
> I want the ASUS P9X79 Pro, which seems to have good spacing too. I also note both slots are x16 when in SLI rather than 8/8 which should be a nice little touch too! The problem for me would be the sound card which takes a PCI-E slot, id have to put it above the second card which means the gap closes a little.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was looking at this board also,went with the asus formula because of my colour scheme....The spacing is nice on these boards thats why i moved from my z77,also good to know that when i get the funds i can always get a hexa-core....







....All i need now is two 780 backplates for my cards,but they arent available in australia at the moment so i might have to get them over seas....


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> the thought of cutting into this beautiful case makes me sick lol


Don't cry







I did the same after I got the case in 2 days, because THAT NOISE!


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Haha, it's well worth it. But it does make you wanna do other mods once you start!


Do you have to cut a circle out, or do you just rip the whole thing out? Also, what tools do I have to use? Never modded a case before!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Do you have to cut a circle out, or do you just rip the whole thing out? Also, what tools do I have to use? Never modded a case before!


Well.. I just picked a wire cutter and started to cut the honeycomb mesh out. You can also use a dremel if you want it more perfect. No need to rip something apart.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Do you have to cut a circle out, or do you just rip the whole thing out? Also, what tools do I have to use? Never modded a case before!


I also used wirecutters, worked fine. Doesn't get the smoothest results but if you are handy with a dremel defintiively use that!


----------



## ZipZapRap

there's that sick feeling again, lol

Okay thanks for your advice. I think I'm first going to just leave everything, and just use the standard front fan (I bought a BitFenix SP just in case, and might get the CM one in case as well), replace the top one with my new 2 x Silent Wings, chuck a H60 2013 in, and see how loud it is. If it's unbearable, I'll *sob* cut the front panel out, and if it's still noisy, I'll replace the front fan.

Oh, and I'll break those damn LEDs from day 1


----------



## Darylrese

I'm getting hacked off with my PC keep getting bsod and whea-logger errors tried 4 different cpus now and none of them will over clock past 4.4ghz on my z68 board. 2011 is expensive and ivye on the horizon I really don't know what to do. My memory kit is designed for x79 so all good there. 3820 seems fairly low end and 3920 is crazy expensive. I do like the extra spacing on the x79. Wonder how the 3820 performs compared to the 3770k?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> If you love your mouse and they stock spare glides, buy a couple spare packets.. spares like this are a must.. especially when you love your mouse. But back on topic, the mouse pad is one of the best I have used.. its close to 1mm aluminium which is then anodized black and coated with a surface like Teflon. Wear so far has been good, no way excessive. You will love the mouse mat, just remember to put up as sign that says this above your mouse pad. "Don't place anything on my mouse pad, Yes!! I mean you". It's expensive but I really love it, I use to use a wooden desk with no mouse pad and after 5 yrs you could feel where I used my mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't forget you can normally just use any mouse glides. Even if you come across a dirt cheap mouse just use a Stanley Knife and pluck them off and stick on some plastic for safe keeping.


Haha, yeah. I already have a rule basically not to touch anything on my computer desk : P

So you haven't had to replace your mouse feet yet?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Will definitely be posting pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at this board also,went with the asus formula because of my colour scheme....The spacing is nice on these boards thats why i moved from my z77,also good to know that when i get the funds i can always get a hexa-core....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....All i need now is two 780 backplates for my cards,but they arent available in australia at the moment so i might have to get them over seas....


Do your GTX 780's run PCI-E 3.0 mate? Can you check for me using GPU-Z? I've heard mixed stories, some people say 3820 supports PCI-E 3.0, others say it doesn't

Im really considering a 3770k or new motherboard and 3820 right now, i'm fed up with mine


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> the thought of cutting into this beautiful case makes me sick lol


I felt the same but ended up cutting the crap out of mine because I couldn't fit what I wanted into it. But if you want to get rid of the noise without cutting just put a Bitfenix Spectre Pro fan in there and the noise will go away. The noise seems to be unique to the stock 200mm fan.


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I felt the same but ended up cutting the crap out of mine because I couldn't fit what I wanted into it. But if you want to get rid of the noise without cutting just put a Bitfenix Spectre Pro fan in there and the noise will go away. The noise seems to be unique to the stock 200mm fan.


Curious because I (and as some other people have reported) replaced the noise of the stock one for the whine of the Bitfenix...


----------



## Dragoon

Hmm... My 600T front fan does make some noise when I take out the filter lol. You guys gave me a good idea.

Better get my Dremel onto the action.







Cut the honeycomb mesh on the front fan... and while I'm at it, I've seen some people do it saying it reduced wind noise, which is cutting the plastic struts on the top cover.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Better get my Dremel onto the action. biggrin.gif Cut the honeycomb mesh on the front fan... and while I'm at it, I've seen some people do it saying it reduced wind noise, which is cutting the plastic struts on the top cover. thumb.gif


True that!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Hmm... My 600T front fan does make some noise when I take out the filter lol. You guys gave me a good idea.
> 
> Better get my Dremel onto the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the honeycomb mesh on the front fan... and while I'm at it, I've seen some people do it saying it reduced wind noise, which is cutting the plastic struts on the top cover.


How much does a dremel cost nowadays? Would really like buying one at some point, i'm hoping around 60-80€ for a dremel with some cutter bits and some grinders.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> How much does a dremel cost nowadays? Would really like buying one at some point, i'm hoping around 60-80€ for a dremel with some cutter bits and some grinders.


I dont know... I can't even remember how much mine was a few years ago. But mine was rather expensive, because it was the top model (digital speed control) and like dozens of bits included. IIRC it was like... Just short of 200€. But there are other brands and not so sophisticated Dremel branded... Mine is the 400 btw.

10x longer time writing... Phone yo!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> Curious because I (and as some other people have reported) replaced the noise of the stock one for the whine of the Bitfenix...


I don't know. When I was running a 200mm Bitfenix in the front it eliminated the whine the stock fan was emanating. Since every case is identical, my results should be the same on each unit.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> How much does a dremel cost nowadays? Would really like buying one at some point, i'm hoping around 60-80€ for a dremel with some cutter bits and some grinders.


I got mine for about £40. You don't need the high end models, the cheaper ones will do just fine!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Do your GTX 780's run PCI-E 3.0 mate? Can you check for me using GPU-Z? I've heard mixed stories, some people say 3820 supports PCI-E 3.0, others say it doesn't
> 
> Im really considering a 3770k or new motherboard and 3820 right now, i'm fed up with mine


it does support 3.0,all you have to do is download the patch,run as as admin and then restart you computer....The patch runs in like 2 secs....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> the thought of cutting into this beautiful case makes me sick lol
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the same but ended up cutting the crap out of mine because I couldn't fit what I wanted into it. But if you want to get rid of the noise without cutting just put a Bitfenix Spectre Pro fan in there and the noise will go away. The noise seems to be unique to the stock 200mm fan.
Click to expand...

I disagree, I have the Bitfenix Spectre Pro in front, and it still makes that whine. I'm planning on cutting that honeycomb mesh out soon, hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## welly321

Just got the demciflex side filter for my 600t mesh side panel. Its awesome. It even comes with black trim which makes it look alot better. The filter seems to catch everything and lets quite a bit of air come through.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I disagree, I have the Bitfenix Spectre Pro in front, and it still makes that whine. I'm planning on cutting that honeycomb mesh out soon, hopefully that will fix it.


My PRO doesn't whine or make any type of unwanted noise. I have 5 PROS in my case and no whine, it's like lottery I guess.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I was just about to take some pics of my new board and gpu setup,then i was about to turn on my canon 550D only to realise it was already on (left on) for who knows how many days....







....Ohhhh my spectre pro "whines" more than a belly dancer....I should rephrase that because belly dancers or more pleasing than the noise from my fan....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper




----------



## manny1222

Dunno if someone already posted this, but corsair is having a sale on refurbished cases. I believe the 600Ts are going for $80. Oh, it's only in the US.
http://www.corsair.com/us/outlet-store/outlet-cases.html


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good!

Straighten up that CPU block though









Btw, that's the 3-way SLI bridge you are using right?

On the topic of the Spectre Pro's, I never got a whine but I got this grinding noise in 3/4 fans... Bitfenix just told me it was due to my fan controller... Tried the built in one in the case, my FC9 and straight into the PSU. Same problem, and they die easily.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> Straighten up that CPU block though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, that's the 3-way SLI bridge you are using right?
> 
> On the topic of the Spectre Pro's, I never got a whine but I got this grinding noise in 3/4 fans... Bitfenix just told me it was due to my fan controller... Tried the built in one in the case, my FC9 and straight into the PSU. Same problem, and they die easily.


I was going to straighten the block up,but my temps are good so i couldnt be bothered....







....Yes thats the 3-way sli bridge,the board comes with about 3 or 4 sets of them,except the 4-way bridge,i like this one because of how rugged it looks and feels compare to the flimsy ones....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nice man! Good stuff









I still haven't reinstalled my windows 8...
My case needs dusting yet again, why is my room such a dust magnet!
My upgrade plans are pressed back in my head. Lol thank god, I would have spent a fortune hehe.

If only I could earn some extra easy money








I want to be a Youtuber! Naahh I would suck at that.

I should work a bit more on my cooking website. That ad needs to get me some money!
Website is in dutch though: http://zoetebekje.com/


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I was going to straighten the block up,but my temps are good so i couldnt be bothered....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Yes thats the 3-way sli bridge,the board comes with about 3 or 4 sets of them,except the 4-way bridge,i like this one because of how rugged it looks and feels compare to the flimsy ones....


haha, I know the feel! You should be able to straighten it up by just loosening the screws a bit and carefully correcting it. This all depends on how long you have had it mounted though









Yea I like it a lot too, looks much more solid than the 2x SLI bridge, allthough that rig now screams for a third card... And a new color coordinated PSU


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> haha, I know the feel! You should be able to straighten it up by just loosening the screws a bit and carefully correcting it. This all depends on how long you have had it mounted though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I like it a lot too, looks much more solid than the 2x SLI bridge, allthough that rig now screams for a third card... And a new color coordinated PSU


Get me to spend more money why dont you....lol....


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really impressive rig in terms of power and aesthetics! congratulations dude!

I'm waiting for my CyberDruid acrylic side panel and I've seen this picture of yours:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It seems that your panel doesn't fit well in the case (mostly at the top) and it's weird because I've seen some others from the same guy in which the panel fitted perfectly. Wasn't it well placed when you took the picture or is it just the way your panel fits? man, I usually have children at home messing around with everything and I'm just affraid that if it doesn't fit like a glove it may be quite insecure...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Get me to spend more money why dont you....lol....


Who? me?

I WOULD NEVER!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> Really impressive rig in terms of power and aesthetics! congratulations dude!
> 
> I'm waiting for my CyberDruid acrylic side panel and I've seen this picture of yours:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that your panel doesn't fit well in the case (mostly at the top) and it's weird because I've seen some others from the same guy in which the panel fitted perfectly. Wasn't it well placed when you took the picture or is it just the way your panel fits? man, I usually have children at home messing around with everything and I'm just affraid that if it doesn't fit like a glove it may be quite insecure...


Thanks man,Yeah my panel is a little off at the top not sure why tho,but i love it and would but another again....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Who? me?
> 
> I WOULD NEVER!


I'm sure you wouldnt....







....just doing some overclocking on my cpu,just followed a guide in the 3820 club now im hitting 4.5....just need to run a burn test....


----------



## Darylrese

I LOVE the spacing on those cards mate! That will help a huge amount with temperatures!

Looks very neat and tidy, very similar in looks to Krull's setup.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> Really impressive rig in terms of power and aesthetics! congratulations dude!
> 
> I'm waiting for my CyberDruid acrylic side panel and I've seen this picture of yours:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that your panel doesn't fit well in the case (mostly at the top) and it's weird because I've seen some others from the same guy in which the panel fitted perfectly. Wasn't it well placed when you took the picture or is it just the way your panel fits? man, I usually have children at home messing around with everything and I'm just affraid that if it doesn't fit like a glove it may be quite insecure...


You could always cut it out yourself and save millions of pounds in the proccess.


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You could always cut it out yourself and save millions of pounds in the proccess.


Definitelly I could! but I'd have to buy the tools, the acrylic and waste a lot of time trying to figure out the template. Result: millions of pounds AND HOURS spent.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> Definitelly I could! but I'd have to buy the tools, the acrylic and waste a lot of time trying to figure out the template. Result: millions of pounds AND HOURS spent.


Haha, If you haven't got a jigsaw I would recommend buying one? It's cheaper to buy a jigsaw, acrylic and some rubber u channel than half of a side panel :/ it's up to you I'm just giving you an opinion









Anyway looking forward to see your build once you get it


----------



## Darylrese

Naughty me....i pulled the trigger on an XSPC RayStorm 750 EX240 WaterCooling Kit and some Mayhems Berry Blue coolant!

Will be arriving tomorrow! Can't wait to push my CPU further, my new 3770k is already doing 4.5ghz at 1.176v!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Naughty me....i pulled the trigger on an XSPC RayStorm 750 EX240 WaterCooling Kit and some Mayhems Berry Blue coolant!
> 
> Will be arriving tomorrow! Can't wait to push my CPU further, my new 3770k is already doing 4.5ghz at 1.176v!


Overclockers?


----------



## Darylrese

Got the kit from SCAN and the fluid from overclockers. SCAN only did EK fluids which are dyed.


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha, If you haven't got a jigsaw I would recommend buying one? It's cheaper to buy a jigsaw, acrylic and some rubber u channel than half of a side panel :/ it's up to you I'm just giving you an opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway looking forward to see your build once you get it


Dude...if I were a carftsman I'd have already tried! but me, a jigsaw and a piece of acylic can only end up with blood!









Now seriously, what I want is a 100% acrylic panel, not a bigger acrylic window; and try to do that without the template and the experience seems an impossible task for me.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

So I just put my pc on and all of a sudden it says I have a virus and I need to do a full scan. Sooo









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So I just put my pc on and all of a sudden it says I have a virus and I need to do a full scan. Sooo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


Yeah can't quite make out what that is about but Webcake sure is adware, can't quite see the 0x error in the bottom right, what is the full number?

You might have already found a solution but yeah looks very weird, also what anti virus program do you use?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

It found 4 others, this morning it was fine. I'm using avast. It's @95% now

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Darylrese

That looks like a pre operating system virus? Not seen one of those before but have heard of them!

Hope you manage to remove it ok!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> Dude...if I were a carftsman I'd have already tried! but me, a jigsaw and a piece of acylic can only end up with blood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now seriously, what I want is a 100% acrylic panel, not a bigger acrylic window; and try to do that without the template and the experience seems an impossible task for me.


Fair enough have you tried mnpctech?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Okay, PC restarted, internet works again. Everything looks fine. Gonna do a full scan again though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Darylrese

I am a total and utter noob when it comes to watercooling, can someone here kindly help me with installation of my XSPC Raystorm kit...any videos, hints, tips, diagrams how to hook it all up?

I understand the basics, but i'm not completely confident in installing it. How do i leak test before i fit it?

This is the kit


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I am a total and utter noob when it comes to watercooling, can someone here kindly help me with installation of my XSPC Raystorm kit...any videos, hints, tips, diagrams how to hook it all up?
> 
> I understand the basics, but i'm not completely confident in installing it. How do i leak test before i fit it?
> 
> This is the kit


Good luck, man I'm terrified for you !


----------



## Recr3ational

Oh yeah, I got a question for you guys, I didn't realise that my SSD was on IDE all this time (DUH) I changed to achi and now it won't boot. How can I change ?


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Fair enough have you tried mnpctech?


Yep

I sent them an email because theirs is really beautiful too, but they asked me for +$125 in delivery costs ( CyberDruid sends it for $52) and I had to wait around 9 weeks for it to be delivered (CyberDruid's is on its way after waiting 10 days). The decission was quite easy.


----------



## Darylrese

haha don't make me panic!! There's something not quite right about water and electricity in the same place...im bricking it! This will be my first loop


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh yeah, I got a question for you guys, I didn't realise that my SSD was on IDE all this time (DUH) I changed to achi and now it won't boot. How can I change ?


Yeah you will get a BSOD if you do that mate. You need to either reformat or give the link below a go (registry hack i think)

http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?444831-HOWTO-enable-AHCI-mode-after-installing-Windows

It will be much faster after changing to AHCI


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah you will get a BSOD if you do that mate. You need to either reformat or give the link below a go (registry hack i think)
> 
> http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?444831-HOWTO-enable-AHCI-mode-after-installing-Windows
> 
> It will be much faster after changing to AHCI


Haha tell me how it goes buddy! Especially about the res pump combo, thinking about doing a gpu only loop! Oh yeah I found that the hard way haha. How to undo it? I changed it back to IDE still no luck.


----------



## Darylrese

did you change it back to IDE in the bios?


----------



## Dragoon

The most important... Take your time! Don't rush it.









From a fellow OCNer







Here you go

You'll also need to watch this









Moar


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> did you change it back to IDE in the bios?


Yes sir..


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks mate. What im not sure on is do i fit the whole loop INSIDE the case, CPU block on and radiator fitted etc but just use a different PSU to leak test it or does it need to be outside the case then somehow transfered inside if all is good?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yes sir..


And its still BSOD? How very odd!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> And its still BSOD? How very odd!


Yes I'm afraid







. Oh and have you clean the rad?


----------



## Darylrese

Cleaned the rad? Its brand new and comes in the kit i will recieve from scan tomorrow.

Hmmm theres no reason why after changing it back to IDE wouldnt work as the operating system was already built when mode was set to IDE.

Whats happening exactly mate?


----------



## Darylrese

Would this be correct? (green in, red out)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cleaned the rad? Its brand new and comes in the kit i will recieve from scan tomorrow.
> 
> Hmmm theres no reason why after changing it back to IDE wouldnt work as the operating system was already built when mode was set to IDE.
> 
> Whats happening exactly mate?


Yes clean the rad ESPECIALLY when it's new, I watched my mate do it. I asked the same question and he washed like a handful of metal out of it :/. I get a black screen saying to put wincd in but I'm at work so ill try in a bit


----------



## Spyrahl

If you have access to an app like Acronis True Image, you can take an image (not using the option for sector by sector when you create the image) with it in IDE mode. Change it in the bios to AHCI, format the disk... then restore just the data through Acronis again not using the secort by secotor option. I beleive that will work.

If it doesn't you at least have the image to fall abck on in IDE mode.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spyrahl*
> 
> If you have access to an app like Acronis True Image, you can take an image (not using the option for sector by sector when you create the image) with it in IDE mode. Change it in the bios to AHCI, format the disk... then restore just the data through Acronis again not using the secort by secotor option. I beleive that will work.
> 
> If it doesn't you at least have the image to fall abck on in IDE mode.


Okay thanks for the help guys. I LOVE THIS FORUM! I'll tell you what happens after work


----------



## Darylrese

So i need to wash the new radiator? Using distilled water?


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Yes







heating the water also helps, then fill the rad, shake it shake it, and drain it. This process should be repeated until the water you drain from the rad is clean/ has no black residue

Edit: residue is not always black


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heating the water also helps, then fill the rad, shake it shake it, and drain it. This process should be repeated until the water you drain from the rad is clean/ has no black residue


YEAH! What he said.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Would this be correct? (green in, red out)


ALSO! Can i have your autograph this picture is a work of art


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> ALSO! Can i have your autograph this picture is a work of art


+1 for this, please tell me there will be limited edition prints available from your webshop. Also looking forward to that printed on a t-shirt!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> +1 for this, please tell me there will be limited edition prints available from your webshop. Also looking forward to that printed on a t-shirt!


I want one too! I reckon you should make a mouse mat with this! :O


----------



## Darylrese

hahahaha i have skills in microsoft paint that's for sure









Ok so i need to find some distilled water from somewhere tomorrow and just run it through the inlets on the radiator and shake dry?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> hahahaha i have skills in microsoft paint that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so i need to find some distilled water from somewhere tomorrow and just run it through the inlets on the radiator and shake dry?


I don't know why this isn't registered yet:

http://www.darylrese.com/

Have you got another domain?

The question on everybody's mind is, WHERE CAN WE BUY THIS STUFF?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I don't know why this isn't registered yet:
> 
> http://www.darylrese.com/
> 
> Have you another domain?
> 
> The question on everybody's mind is, WHERE CAN WE BUY THIS STUFF?


have you tried www.darylresePICASSO.com?
On the serious note i fixed my ssd problem no biggy hah


----------



## Darylrese

haha how did you fix it mate?

your both getting the url wrong that's why....this is my website...

www.darylsawesomepaintskills.com


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha how did you fix it mate?
> 
> your both getting the url wrong that's why....this is my website...
> 
> www.darylsawesomepaintskills.com


Hmm, does it work for anyone else?

Seems to be down for me...


----------



## Darylrese

Thats because my webhosting skills are not so good...!


----------



## Darylrese

The moment you have all been waiting for!....

I am proud to present these limited edition items, Only available on www.darylsawesomepaintskills.com

*The exceptional Gaming Surface by Darylrese*



*Also available, jumbo sized t-shirts for all the fashionable gamers out there*


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The moment you have all been waiting for!....
> 
> I am proud to present these limited edition items, Only available on www.darylsawesomepaintskills.com
> 
> *The exceptional Gaming Surface by Darylrese*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also available, jumbo sized t-shirts for all the fashionable gamers out there*


WHERE CAN I ORDER?

I NEED THAT SHIRT!


----------



## Darylrese

Premium version also available for one week only!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Premium version also available for one week only!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This calls for a group buy!

Sign up list here;

KrullyWully; 15 pcs


----------



## Darylrese

For adults only, Darylrese's limited edition Budgie Smuggler's



OK OK, OT now! lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> This calls for a group buy!
> 
> Sign up list here;
> 
> KrullyWully; 15 pcs


I'm actually quite keen for the mouse mat!
OR DARYLRESE you could make case badges?! OH MY GOD. CASE BADGES!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm actually quite keen for the mouse mat!
> OR DARYLRESE you could make case badges?! OH MY GOD. CASE BADGES!


MY BODY IS READY


----------



## grunion

Does anyone know of a good disassemble guide for stripping this case down?

I'm having mine dipped and need it completely disassembled/


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Het guys and gals,im just wondering which is the better of these fans for my h100i,the noctua NF-12's are the new corsair PWM Q/E 120's....I'm still using my stocks fans and im just sick of the whine they make,i have never like the colour of the noctuas but the will be under the mesh well hidden....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Het guys and gals,im just wondering which is the better of these fans for my h100i,the noctua NF-12's are the new corsair PWM Q/E 120's....I'm still using my stocks fans and im just sick of the whine they make,i have never like the colour of the noctuas but the will be under the mesh well hidden....


I personally prefer the nf-f12's, some people say they make some weird noises in pull but I've been running mine for quite some time now and it's been very quiet. Much higher quality than the Corsairs and overall better fans.


----------



## Darylrese

You wont need PWM's if using the Quiet editions because even on full speed you can't hear a thing!

I have no experience with Noctuas because, like you, i hate the colour scheme


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You wont need PWM's if using the Quiet editions because even on full speed you can't hear a thing!
> 
> I have no experience with Noctuas because, like you, i hate the colour scheme


The sp 12's are louder than the nf-f12 and they are nowhere close to as versatile. The sp 120s are a pretty good choice though but the noctuas are better imo


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I personally prefer the nf-f12's, some people say they make some weird noises in pull but I've been running mine for quite some time now and it's been very quiet. Much higher quality than the Corsairs and overall better fans.


thanks for the reply,my store that i would normally buy from is out of stock for the noctuas,price $29 a piece,i might just use my gelid wings uv for now or my corsair sp 120 performance fans....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You wont need PWM's if using the Quiet editions because even on full speed you can't hear a thing!
> 
> I have no experience with Noctuas because, like you, i hate the colour scheme


i do hate the colour but they will be hidden....lol....i really need good performance/some what quiet fans for this cpu,currently have it running at 4.5,these chips do use alot of wattage....Hey how is your 3770k working out for you,are you loving it....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> thanks for the reply,my store that i would normally buy from is out of stock for the noctuas,price $29 a piece,i might just use my gelid wings uv for now or my corsair sp 120 performance fans....
> i do hate the colour but they will be hidden....lol....i really need good performance/some what quiet fans for this cpu,currently have it running at 4.5,these chips do use alot of wattage....Hey how is your 3770k working out for you,are you loving it....


If you have some sp 120's don't bother with the pwm, you won't notice much or if any difference.

Either wait for the noctuas or get some noiseblockers. I think your gelid wings should do quite nicely for now though.


----------



## Darylrese

Need some urgent help...shall I connect this tube to the CPU block or the res? The in pipe is on the right of the CPU block? I thought the out on res needed to go to my radiator first?


----------



## Zillerella

Look the manual


----------



## Darylrese

Its about as much use as a chocolate teapot lol think I'll connect the nearest barb on radiator to the in on CPU block then run another long one back to res. Do I need to only leave enough tubing to pull res out to the fill port or all the way out?


----------



## Darylrese

Instructions are saying radiator needs to be flipped round so the barbes are on theright hand side hmmmm

Which shall I go for guys?



Or


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Instructions are saying radiator needs to be flipped round so the barbes are on theright hand side hmmmm
> 
> Which shall I go for guys?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I kinda prefer the first set up....Atleast thats how i see it setup in most builds....Good luck with the setup,cant wait to see the finish build and hear what your temps are....


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks mate, first one is neater and CPU block removal would be much easier! Second option would provide the most visable tubing through the side window but I guess practicality is a must


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Indeed, the first looks the best. Good luck mate! And I can't wait to see the result.

My ghetto setup for reinstalling windows8. Can't find a free usb stick. So I had to get my dvd reader...









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zillerella

So how did it go with the virus Sparkles?

We all love DVD readers


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Avast removed 5 files, everything works. But I'm formatting everything now so.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Instructions are saying radiator needs to be flipped round so the barbes are on theright hand side hmmmm
> 
> Which shall I go for guys?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or


Really like the first one







the best look IMO. what coolant are you going for?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Avast removed 5 files, everything works. But I'm formatting everything now so.


Okay, Good you got it fixed


----------



## ra_27

I'm looking at removing the 200mm fan at the front and putting two 120mm fans in my case or a 140mm

what would be a good fan to go with ?

was looking at a Nanoxia Deep Silence 140mm Fan as I can get one for a round $9 but I don't know if I be better to go with it put two 120mm instead.

and looking at going a H100i for my CPU and have raid at top of case but is it best top stay with the fans that come with it or get some thing better for it

like to go push/pull if i can

any help be great thanks.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> I'm looking at removing the 200mm fan at the front and putting two 120mm fans in my case or a 140mm
> 
> what would be a good fan to go with ?
> 
> was looking at a Nanoxia Deep Silence 140mm Fan as I can get one for a round $9 but I don't know if I be better to go with it put two 120mm instead.
> 
> and looking at going a H100i for my CPU and have raid at top of case but is it best top stay with the fans that come with it or get some thing better for it
> 
> like to go push/pull if i can
> 
> any help be great thanks.


silent wings 2 all the way, either two 120 or a single 140,can't go wrong with that.

Swap the fans if you can, the included ones are okay but there are way better alternatives out there. Push pull requires some modding to do properly.


----------



## Darylrese

Here's a sneeky preview of it all connected up and cut to length....just popping to hardware store to get some washers to secure my radiator and I'm good to start pouring in the blue blood! My 3770k passed prime over night 4.5ghz 1.174v so im really looking forward to how it will perform with the watercooling...Excited much!


----------



## Darylrese

There's blood running through her veins! Leak free so far!


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> There's blood running through her veins! Leak free so far!


pics or it did not happen!


----------



## Darylrese

Lots more to come later on hopefully


----------



## Zillerella

Nice daryl


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots more to come later on hopefully


Nice man! The color of the coolant is a bit on the lighter side as you feared but I think that if you either get a bit of dye or blue lighting it'll look amazing!

Great job!


----------



## Modzy

After planning, designing & re-designing since i got my new sexy Silver 600T. I have finally got to a point int he build where am happy to share it with its core fan base. Please be aware this is not a finish build ans i have a 2nd 760 SC lurking as well as waterblocks for both GPUs, Corsair link + lighting kit + other lighting arrangement tweaks. As well as that i haven't been totally happy with the fitting i originally went for and am looking at switching to the new Monsoon compression fittings. I am also still working on a custom front bezel & case air brushing. But that may be closer to end of the year, but i will post it here you can be sure of that along with full details photos.









I am posting a few previous photos for comparison of the changes. This build has a theme that i hope may "Resi..nate...evil" with some people









*Old vs New*


*Straight install of parts directly from old case & old GPU's.*


Concept>Modding>Fitting>Building>Re-Building>Tweaking process in relative order. This is over a 2-3 month windows of weekends and sick days.









*1st concept (scraped)*

*2nd concept (scraped)*

*3rd concept (success)*


*Waterblock lighting design. (scraped, multiple sets of white LEDs kept dying and i gave up on them)*


*Front bezel concept*


*Initial Installation of XSPC kit to try and see if it was going to do the job.*

*
T-Virus Res (UV Red) (leaked, had to removed the internal UV cathode)*

*
The progress going well up until the leak.







but it was an easy fix.*






*
Dat monsta 200mm Rad! fits like a 10" in a virgin.*




*200 Rad end tank fill port plugs. THANK GOD Corsair designed a outward curving side panel.*


*Some overviews.*




*
At local Lan event.* (Tip don't try bring a 29" Ultrawide IPS screen otherwise admins get mad. Get your self a ****ty 20")

*
Some current higher res beauty shots.* I don't want to show much of the outside designs yet that have been started. (paint job etc) They will come when it totally done.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modzy*
> 
> After planning, designing & re-designing since i got my new sexy Silver 600T. I have finally got to a point int he build where am happy to share it with its core fan base. Please be aware this is not a finish build ans i have a 2nd 760 SC lurking as well as waterblocks for both GPUs, Corsair link + lighting kit + other lighting arrangement tweaks. As well as that i haven't been totally happy with the fitting i originally went for and am looking at switching to the new Monsoon compression fittings. I am also still working on a custom front bezel & case air brushing. But that may be closer to end of the year, but i will post it here you can be sure of that along with full details photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am posting a few previous photos for comparison of the changes. This build has a theme that i hope may "Resi..nate...evil" with some people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Old vs New*
> 
> 
> *Straight install of parts directly from old case & old GPU's.*
> 
> 
> Concept>Modding>Fitting>Building>Re-Building>Tweaking process in relative order. This is over a 2-3 month windows of weekends and sick days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1st concept (scraped)*
> 
> *2nd concept (scraped)*
> 
> *3rd concept (success)*
> 
> 
> *Waterblock lighting design. (scraped, multiple sets of white LEDs kept dying and i gave up on them)*
> 
> 
> *Front bezel concept*
> 
> 
> *Initial Installation of XSPC kit to try and see if it was going to do the job.*
> 
> *
> T-Virus Res (UV Red) (leaked, had to removed the internal UV cathode)*
> 
> *
> The progress going well up until the leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it was an easy fix.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Dat monsta 200mm Rad! fits like a 10" in a virgin.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *200 Rad end tank fill port plugs. THANK GOD Corsair designed a outward curving side panel.*
> 
> 
> *Some overviews.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> At local Lan event.* (Tip don't try bring a 29" Ultrawide IPS screen otherwise admins get mad. Get your self a ****ty 20")
> 
> *
> Some current higher res beauty shots.* I don't want to show much of the outside designs yet that have been started. (paint job etc) They will come when it totally done.


Really nice rig, I definitively like the red/white colorsheme you got there especially with the different color LED's. The placement of the front radiator is a bit different than what most people do but I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Modzy

I didn't want to dremel the bottom of the 5 1/2" bays to fit the rad upright. and it just fit perfectly sideways and you can see the tubing really well. so it all worked out. At-least it will be unique then. The rad btw is a Phobya xtreme 200 if anyone is also wanting to fit one.


----------



## Darylrese

Ladies and gents, may i present to you my masterpiece, please excuse the mobile pic quality!





I am just about to add loads of photos and shiz on my build log to keep this forum mobile friendly







I'll post a link for those who are interested in next few mins


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ladies and gents, may i present to you my masterpiece, please excuse the mobile pic quality!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just about to add loads of photos and shiz on my build log to keep this forum mobile friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a link for those who are interested in next few mins












Okay.... with the lighting.... that.... looks.... properly.... epic....

Very nice mate!


----------



## Darylrese

Link as promised for those who want to have a look!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1272093/blue-black-carbon-corsair-build/30

Thanks mate, i'm dead chuffed with it! Going to speak to the Mayhems guy on here see what he suggests to buy to make the fluid slightly darker but otherwise i'm over the moon! It was so fun to do!


----------



## Gyrael

Awesome job! I really like your tube runs. Short and sleek.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modzy*
> 
> After planning, designing & re-designing since i got my new sexy Silver 600T. I have finally got to a point int he build where am happy to share it with its core fan base. Please be aware this is not a finish build ans i have a 2nd 760 SC lurking as well as waterblocks for both GPUs, Corsair link + lighting kit + other lighting arrangement tweaks. As well as that i haven't been totally happy with the fitting i originally went for and am looking at switching to the new Monsoon compression fittings. I am also still working on a custom front bezel & case air brushing. But that may be closer to end of the year, but i will post it here you can be sure of that along with full details photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am posting a few previous photos for comparison of the changes. This build has a theme that i hope may "Resi..nate...evil" with some people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old vs New*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Straight install of parts directly from old case & old GPU's.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concept>Modding>Fitting>Building>Re-Building>Tweaking process in relative order. This is over a 2-3 month windows of weekends and sick days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1st concept (scraped)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2nd concept (scraped)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3rd concept (success)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Waterblock lighting design. (scraped, multiple sets of white LEDs kept dying and i gave up on them)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Front bezel concept*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Initial Installation of XSPC kit to try and see if it was going to do the job.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> T-Virus Res (UV Red) (leaked, had to removed the internal UV cathode)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The progress going well up until the leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it was an easy fix.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Dat monsta 200mm Rad! fits like a 10" in a virgin.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *200 Rad end tank fill port plugs. THANK GOD Corsair designed a outward curving side panel.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some overviews.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> At local Lan event.* (Tip don't try bring a 29" Ultrawide IPS screen otherwise admins get mad. Get your self a ****ty 20")
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Some current higher res beauty shots.* I don't want to show much of the outside designs yet that have been started. (paint job etc) They will come when it totally done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ladies and gents, may i present to you my masterpiece, please excuse the mobile pic quality!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just about to add loads of photos and shiz on my build log to keep this forum mobile friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a link for those who are interested in next few mins


Really nice,how hard was it, are you going to cool the graphic cards too,what are your temps like, is it quieter that the corsair....?


----------



## Dragoon

Darylrese, that looks awesome!









btw... your 3770k is BEYOND golden! 4.5GHz with only 1.175v!? LOL it's ridiculous!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Darylrese, that looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw... your 3770k is BEYOND golden! 4.5GHz with only 1.175v!? LOL it's ridiculous!


......sigh how this club can make me wanna cut off an arm to get a custom loop









Also Diogo whenever you build your loop i really just wanna know all the details, especially the small things, i know all the things i want more or less maybe with the exception of fittings. What i wanna know is the things you need to do like drilling/cutting and such. Also annoying with all the screws and stuff you probably will need for the rads since most doesn't have any with the purchase.

Well anyway i just like drooling all over my desk watching all these custom loop builds, but it also makes me feel sad because i don't have anything myself lol


----------



## ra_27

thanks staring to thin more to two 120 at front and still not 100% if I go H100i most likely.


----------



## Darylrese

I have always been very cautious when it comes to watercooling, but i just couldnt resist in the end. I can tell you it was really fun building the loop and when you fill it up and turn it on for the first time...WOW!

I really want to watercool my GPU's now problem is the kit i just got wont be good enough for two GPU's aswell. A loop for everything was going to cost me £550+ whereas this cost me £135. I seriously want my GPU's done though because watercooling is amazing! I now need to think how i can adapt my current loop to take 2 GPU's awwell. My guess is im going to need a new pump / res, a 200mm radiator and a 120mm radiator, GPU blocks, more coolant, more tubing. The only think i can probably keep is the CPU block!!

The pump is completely silent, so much so im worried its not even on lol a little tip of the case confirms its working though as it gargles

I just ran PRIME95 over night, 1.206v at 4.6ghz and it passed with flying colours. No leaks from my system either. I can boot and play games at 4.8ghz 1.260v but prime crashes. I might go upto 1.3v if im feeling brave to see how far it will go.

Temps are about 10c better than my H100 overall. My idle is 26,27,27,28 and load temps in prime95 were 74,80,79,74 which isn't bad for 4.6ghz.I think i can probably lower the voltage a little, i just whacked it up and will work backwards from there.

Do you really think i have a golden chip? I'm starting to think i might!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> thanks staring to thin more to two 120 at front and still not 100% if I go H100i most likely.


Is this a riddle?


----------



## Modzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have always been very cautious when it comes to watercooling, but i just couldnt resist in the end. I can tell you it was really fun building the loop and when you fill it up and turn it on for the first time...WOW!
> 
> I really want to watercool my GPU's now problem is the kit i just got wont be good enough for two GPU's aswell. A loop for everything was going to cost me £550+ whereas this cost me £135. I seriously want my GPU's done though because watercooling is amazing! I now need to think how i can adapt my current loop to take 2 GPU's awwell. My guess is im going to need a new pump / res, a 200mm radiator and a 120mm radiator, GPU blocks, more coolant, more tubing. The only think i can probably keep is the CPU block!!
> 
> The pump is completely silent, so much so im worried its not even on lol a little tip of the case confirms its working though as it gargles
> 
> I just ran PRIME95 over night, 1.206v at 4.6ghz and it passed with flying colours. No leaks from my system either. I can boot and play games at 4.8ghz 1.260v but prime crashes. I might go upto 1.3v if im feeling brave to see how far it will go.
> 
> *Temps are about 10c better than my H100 overall. My idle is 26,27,27,28 and load temps in prime95 were 74,80,79,74 which isn't bad for 4.6ghz.I think i can probably lower the voltage a little, i just whacked it up and will work backwards from there.*
> 
> Do you really think i have a golden chip? I'm starting to think i might!


This is why i don't waste money of all-in-one watercoolers. Especially the high end corsair ones. You would have been much better off buying a equally priced XSPC kit and the end results would have been same idle but 40-50 load temps.

my 2500K @ 4.7 never goes over 46 even when all my fans run 5-7 volts.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modzy*
> 
> This is why i don't waste money of all-in-one watercoolers. Especially the high end corsair ones. You would have been much better off buying a equally priced XSPC kit and the end results would have been same idle but 40-50 load temps.
> 
> my 2500K @ 4.7 never goes over 46 even when all my fans run 5-7 volts.


AIO water coolers are not a waste of money. My H100 cost me $99 CDN. You cannot get a full loop for $100 in Canada. Also, my 3.3GHz i5 2500K is running at 4.5GHz, which is more than 1GHz overclock, so my H100 is working great.

On top of that, I don't have to maintain my H100 at all. I put it in, and leave it alone and it just works.

Lastly, if anything goes wrong within the 5 year warranty, and it causes a leak from a manufacturing defect, Corsair will not only replace the cooler, but will also replace any parts damaged by the cooler, which I call peace of mind. On the other hand, anyone putting in their own loop, if they get a leak, they are boned.

Anyone who thinks AIO water coolers are "a waste of money" has no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> AIO water coolers are not a waste of money. My H100 cost me $99 CDN. You cannot get a full loop for $100 in Canada. Also, my 3.3GHz i5 2500K is running at 4.5GHz, which is more than 1GHz overclock, so my H100 is working great.
> 
> On top of that, I don't have to maintain my H100 at all. I put it in, and leave it alone and it just works.
> 
> Lastly, if anything goes wrong within the 5 year warranty, and it causes a leak from a manufacturing defect, Corsair will not only replace the cooler, but will also replace any parts damaged by the cooler, which I call peace of mind. On the other hand, anyone putting in their own loop, if they get a leak, they are boned.
> 
> Anyone who thinks AIO water coolers are "a waste of money" has no idea what they are talking about.


I can't but agree with you on that one, if i were to get a custom loop for my CPU + 780 it would roughly cost me 900-1000$ (yes prices are much steeper here) And a H100i here costs around 140$, the H100i has a much better price to performance ratio than a custom loop. Of course you can't get an AIO for the GPU without doing a custom one, but honestly for me i don't see the need really i could just get a ACX if i was very concerned about temps.

The reason people get custom loops is 90% for the looks and is what it should be for honestly, it's overkill for many to do a custom loop because of the price. Sure you also get VERY nice temperatures and lower voltages, but honestly unless you live around the equator i for one don't see that big a reason to spend so much on it. Especially when i like changing out parts somewhat frequently (ofc not saying it's that hard to change out, just another hassle for me)

I would love to get a custom loop, but only when i have all the other things i want, there are tonnes of other stuff i'd rather spend my money on. For me it's "Perfomance > Looks" though many probably have it the other way around. Sure i like good looking components as much as the next guy but wouldn't tear of an arm to get it, since i spend my time looking at the screen not the computer.

Anyways that's my


----------



## Gyrael

Also, let's not forget about the H220, which is an expandable AIO.


----------



## Devious Dog

I have to put my







worth in. Closed loop systems are great, they get people interested in water cooling and for the less experienced or concerned a great entry point.

From experience, I would agree that almost 90% of people do it just for the looks. But not all of us, I did mine because the temps on my GPU during made during summer made my system unusable over long periods.

Performance should always be the driving force behind moving into a full open loop system. Of course when you have spent that much money you also want it to look freakin sweet.









I ran with my H100 for ages, these are really awesome. Even kept my 4.7 overclock stable.

Its always the waterblocks for the GPU's that drive up water cooling cost and I think what also restricts the acceptance of it. If the GPU manufactures could agree to or even look into making a common mounting point on there reference cards similar to how CPU blocks are then we could just by one or multiple GPU blocks and just replace the cards and not the waterblocks as well.

So all you water cooling junkies out there, raise your fingers and send email after email to NVIDIA and the likes to look into this. The more people that suggest it the more likely they will adopt it.


----------



## jdk90

So I haven't posted here or bought anything since I got my 600T, as I moved into a new home and now have a little one on the way (up to week 21!). But yesterday when I finally had some money put together, I decided to go..... well, shopping







As anyone would do..
He's a sneak peak at most of what I picked up, sorry about the quality, will post more when its all together











Also, can anyone recommend a good CPU cooler, as I'm on the stock cooler for now.. I will dive into the custom water-cooling eventually, but need a good air cooler until I gather some more coin


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> So I haven't posted here or bought anything since I got my 600T, as I moved into a new home and now have a little one on the way (up to week 21!). But yesterday when I finally had some money put together, I decided to go..... well, shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As anyone would do..
> He's a sneak peak at most of what I picked up, sorry about the quality, will post more when its all together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can anyone recommend a good CPU cooler, as I'm on the stock cooler for now.. I will dive into the custom water-cooling eventually, but need a good air cooler until I gather some more coin


Nice components! Can't wait to see what you'll do with it!









I'd say go for the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO. Great bang for the buck, fairly cheap and will do miles better than the stock cooler.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Nice components! Can't wait to see what you'll do with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say go for the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO. Great bang for the buck, fairly cheap and will do miles better than the stock cooler.


^^^^ This....I did put one in my wife's rig about 2 weeks ago and its a really quiet little thing,plus it cools nicely,having said that i would really try and go with a corsair 100i,that would really compliment all those really nice looking parts you bought....http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23&products_id=22307....


----------



## Zillerella

You can't mean that you pick a 1200w PSU, when that build only need around 600W.

Your effecience drops lower when you get an overkill psu.

1 gpu = 550w
2 gpu = 750w
3 gpu =1000w

With OC and custom WC then get like 50w more


----------



## jdk90

I'll just buy 2 more Titans then...








Actually my friend had it for a build that never happened, so I got it for next to nothing, couldn't turn that offer down


----------



## Zillerella

Well anyway I would never choose a PSU that is overkill for my build









+ It is a corsair and I don't like Corsair's PSU'S.
Crappy software etc.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> I'll just buy 2 more Titans then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my friend had it for a build that never happened, so I got it for next to nothing, couldn't turn that offer down


You definitively should, can't just have that titan feeling all alone now can we?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> I'll just buy 2 more Titans then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my friend had it for a build that never happened, so I got it for next to nothing, couldn't turn that offer down


I wouldnt have turned it down either....You lucky bugger,i have been looking to get a new PSU also,unfortunately its gonna cost me $300....AX 860-$279....HX 1050-$279, thinking i might go with the HX 1050....Need to start overclocking my cards and hopefully upgrading to a 3930k or 4930k if the price is right....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> You definitively should, can't just have that titan feeling all alone now can we?


This....That badboy will feel lonely....


----------



## jdk90

This case really is great to build in! Haha it does look awful lonely in there.. Hmmm starting to salivate at the thought of 3 Titans


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> This case really is great to build in! Haha it does look awful lonely in there.. Hmmm starting to salivate at the thought of 3 Titans


If you are going to go tri-Titan i would go with the X79 platform....


----------



## jdk90

I probably couldn't afford 3 anyway.. But it's nice to dream







By "afford", I mean there's no way in hell the mrs would let me buy another two...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> I probably couldn't afford 3 anyway.. But it's nice to dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By "afford", I mean there's no way in hell the mrs would let me buy another two...


Arrrrrgh, time to get a new mrs then!

Or just "accidentally" buy two more, and a new cpu + motherboard









Or you could try to explain that the PSU was a bit overkill so you needed to upgrade for it to match better!


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Or you could try to explain that the PSU was a bit overkill so you needed to upgrade for it to match better!


Now this is brilliant thinking.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

The AX1200i do have an overkill headroom of watt for this build, but that sure makes uppgrading alot easier. Also the AX1200i performes really well at lower voltages, you wont have any problem with efficiency! and since you are only utilizing about half of what your PSU can put out in Watt, that should cause the PSU to operate more quietly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> You can't mean that you pick a 1200w PSU, when that build only need around 600W.
> 
> Your effecience drops lower when you get an overkill psu.
> 
> 1 gpu = 550w
> 2 gpu = 750w
> 3 gpu =1000w
> 
> With OC and custom WC then get like 50w more




if I would buy a new PSU today, I would also choose the AX1200i regardless of the fact that my systems draws less than 750W.

anyways!
I am sure your mrs allready know this so my guess is she aint falling for it


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> So I haven't posted here or bought anything since I got my 600T, as I moved into a new home and now have a little one on the way (up to week 21!). But yesterday when I finally had some money put together, I decided to go..... well, shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As anyone would do..
> He's a sneak peak at most of what I picked up, sorry about the quality, will post more when its all together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can anyone recommend a good CPU cooler, as I'm on the stock cooler for now.. I will dive into the custom water-cooling eventually, but need a good air cooler until I gather some more coin


Sweet!









Guys, about the watercooling









If I were to buy some stuff next month (step 1), what should I first get?

2 radiators?

For the 200mm, there's not alot of choice so that's the Phobya Xtreme 200. For the 240 mm though, what's the best choice here? Or should I go 360 and cut in my case









Edit: I'm actually tempted to do as Darylrese and get everything for my cpu now and next year, when I'll get new gpu/'s







add those.
But I would not get the kit because I want an EK block







and not a bay reservoir.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, about the watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to buy some stuff next month (step 1), what should I first get?
> 
> 2 radiators?
> 
> For the 200mm, there's not alot of choice so that's the Phobya Xtreme 200. For the 240 mm though, what's the best choice here? Or should I go 360 and cut in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm actually tempted to do as Darylrese and get everything for my cpu now and next year, when I'll get new gpu/'s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add those.
> But I would not get the kit because I want an EK block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not a bay reservoir.


Yay another one going under water!

I can give you my "choice for watercooling parts" if you'd like so.

I am shooting for EK waterblocks too.

And if you want to go full loop... get a Phobya 400









EDIT:
Here it is:
EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-TOP CSQ - Plexi
EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme LTX - Nickel CSQ
EK Water Blocks EK-FC670 GTX - Nickel CSQ
EK Water Blocks EK-FC670 GTX Backplate, CSQ - Black
EK Water Blocks EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel 3-Slot CSQ Plexi
EK Water Blocks EK-FC Bridge Single CSQ - Plexi
Phobya Xtreme 400 - V.2 - Full Copper
12V Laing DDC-1 Plus Ultra Pump (18w)
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 240mm
Alphacool Cape Fuzion core 10

(No fittings nor tubing yet... only getting fittings after getting all parts so that I can know what to get)
Imho... CSQ Plexi design is sweet...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yep, I just want to have a challenge, hoping that I won't ruin my build









thing is that I use my 4 5,25' bays so can't get rid of those.








The top one is only used up a bit (fancontroller).

But I think the best choice for me is 240 now and next year 200mm.

I think I'm gonna make a thread in the watercooling section, I want to get everything right









So EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ or EK-Supremacy - Nickel - Plexi

I'll make the thread tonight and I'll put a link over here, you can all help me. Damn I'm really gonna do this!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yep, I just want to have a challenge, hoping that I won't ruin my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thing is that I use my 4 5,25' bays so can't get rid of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top one is only used up a bit (fancontroller).
> 
> But I think the best choice for me is 240 now and next year 200mm.
> 
> I think I'm gonna make a thread in the watercooling section, I want to get everything right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ or EK-Supremacy - Nickel - Plexi
> 
> I'll make the thread tonight and I'll put a link over here, you can all help me. Damn I'm really gonna do this!


I had a gut feeling this was coming,sparkles have been too quiet....I knew you had something up your sleeve....


----------



## Dragoon

Haha nice!

Why the EK Supremacy? Imho, from what I read, the extra cost doesn't really justify the performance over the Supreme LTX... Unless someone proves me wrong... I've read reviews and the temp differences are as much as 1C... IIRC, what's better is that the jet plate is optimized, the Supremacy has less restriction than the LTX.

At least here, where the EK Supremacy costs 65€ and the LTX costs 40~45.

Too bad you can't part with the 5.25 bay stuff...


----------



## jdk90

There is always a PSU debate, but I love my 1200i wouldn't want anything else







Also while on the water cooling subject.. What about xs-pc? I actually like the look of their products, although have seen a few people on here with leaking reservoirs (black version)


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I don't know







I just had to look it up hehe. Didn't know the difference. But the Supremacy Clean CSQ looks nicer







hehe.
It's 26Euros difference.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> So I haven't posted here or bought anything since I got my 600T, as I moved into a new home and now have a little one on the way (up to week 21!). But yesterday when I finally had some money put together, I decided to go..... well, shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As anyone would do..
> He's a sneak peak at most of what I picked up, sorry about the quality, will post more when its all together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can anyone recommend a good CPU cooler, as I'm on the stock cooler for now.. I will dive into the custom water-cooling eventually, but need a good air cooler until I gather some more coin


Jesus, that's a lot of money. I see you got two peripherals I also just got


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I have to put my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worth in. Closed loop systems are great, they get people interested in water cooling and for the less experienced or concerned a great entry point.
> 
> From experience, I would agree that almost 90% of people do it just for the looks. But not all of us, I did mine because the temps on my GPU during made during summer made my system unusable over long periods.
> 
> Performance should always be the driving force behind moving into a full open loop system. Of course when you have spent that much money you also want it to look freakin sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran with my H100 for ages, these are really awesome. Even kept my 4.7 overclock stable.
> 
> Its always the waterblocks for the GPU's that drive up water cooling cost and I think what also restricts the acceptance of it. If the GPU manufactures could agree to or even look into making a common mounting point on there reference cards similar to how CPU blocks are then we could just by one or multiple GPU blocks and just replace the cards and not the waterblocks as well.
> 
> So all you water cooling junkies out there, raise your fingers and send email after email to NVIDIA and the likes to look into this. The more people that suggest it the more likely they will adopt it.


Again as i said i don't see any reason to do it unless you live around the equator/humid places. It's much more justifiable then, i would do it earlier too if i had a bigger reason other than just looks. And for now and probably for a long while i can't justify spending 1k $ or so just for it looking better when i could get so much other stuff i will use much more.

I ain't saying i wont ever (i will do it) just not anytime soon









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Yay another one going under water!
> 
> I can give you my "choice for watercooling parts" if you'd like so.
> 
> I am shooting for EK waterblocks too.
> 
> And if you want to go full loop... get a Phobya 400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Here it is:
> EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-TOP CSQ - Plexi
> EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme LTX - Nickel CSQ
> EK Water Blocks EK-FC670 GTX - Nickel CSQ
> EK Water Blocks EK-FC670 GTX Backplate, CSQ - Black
> EK Water Blocks EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel 3-Slot CSQ Plexi
> EK Water Blocks EK-FC Bridge Single CSQ - Plexi
> Phobya Xtreme 400 - V.2 - Full Copper
> 12V Laing DDC-1 Plus Ultra Pump (18w)
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 240mm
> Alphacool Cape Fuzion core 10
> 
> (No fittings nor tubing yet... only getting fittings after getting all parts so that I can know what to get)
> Imho... CSQ Plexi design is sweet...


FAWK IT I'M GOING LIQUID NITROGEN!

On a serious note fittings is the only thing i would have a problem choosing if i were to watercool it now, but anyways when you have most of your parts i sure wanna know which ones to choose, also since there isn't too much choice for my 780 in terms of blocks. Also the CPU block i would choose will probably be a Koolance CPU-380I.

Here's a graph though of course real life temps may vary and an somewhat older graph but still think it's the best for me.


----------



## Darylrese

Sparkles,

I added up a custom loop for my CPU and SLI GPU's and it came to over £550. I then found the XSPC Raystorm 750 EX240 kit for £128 and i just couldnt resist knowing i could atleast cool my CPU for now and add parts later.

I thought i was going to have to replace my pump / res and add more radiators. HOWEVER, i have been speaking to various people and they say my pump will be good enough to add my GPU's in too!

So...i might just buy a 200mm radiator, two GPU blocks and cool my cards too sometime soon!!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sparkles,
> 
> I added up a custom loop for my CPU and SLI GPU's and it came to over £550. I then found the XSPC Raystorm 750 EX240 kit for £128 and i just couldnt resist knowing i could atleast cool my CPU for now and add parts later.
> 
> I thought i was going to have to replace my pump / res and add more radiators. HOWEVER, i have been speaking to various people and they say my pump will be good enough to add my GPU's in too!
> 
> So...i might just buy a 200mm radiator, two GPU blocks and cool my cards too sometime soon!!


Owh that kit costs way more over here. But I can't use a bay reservoir. I have 2 hdd's in there + fancontroller.

Here's the topic

Oh and I took some pics with my dslr, to bad my desk is in the way though


----------



## Darylrese

You have a very nice looking rig!

Its a shame you have no room for a bay res as they are very easy to use and install. I'm guessing your better off with a tall round res that will fit in the gap between the drive bays and your motherboard tray if it will fit there. Watercooling in the 600T is fairly limited due to its size. You need to be quite inventive!

I can't find watercooling blocks for my GTX 670's anywhere! Nowhere has any in stock and they cost £85 each and are ugly


----------



## Krullmeister

So I just got my CLU!

Will be doing some delidding very soon, hopefully I can get around to it this weekend











And while everyone else is posting their watercooling kits, here's my planned CPU + chipset loop:



The CPU block, fittings and radiator aren't in that shopping cart yet. Thinking of either the Swifttech Apogee HD or a clear acryllic Bitspower or EK block. Not sure what look I want right now so I'm still waiting with that. For the radiator I'll be using a Alphacool Nexxxos ST30 with either my black, painted AP-15's or some new Noiseblocker PL2's. Will do some mods to get the rad in the top compartment and the fans on the inside. The 5,25" bay is gonna be long gone in order to fit that huge reservoir!

Might order this in a few weeks, really excited!

When I add the GPU(s) to the loop I'll be getting another 360 in the front but I think I'll wait with that until I swap my 680. don't like the EK block that's available to the DCII's.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Owh that kit costs way more over here. But I can't use a bay reservoir. I have 2 hdd's in there + fancontroller.
> 
> Here's the topic
> 
> Oh and I took some pics with my dslr, to bad my desk is in the way though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice pictures, what camera did you have? Can't wait until i can afford any DSLR camera though it must wait for a while. Thinking of either the 5D Mark II or 7D.

Anyways you can just unplug all cables except the power cable and put it on a table or just anything with a lot of contrast to the case, if you want beauty shots









Also gotta love the beauty of the Sabertooth really makes it all so much more clean lovely


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> So I just got my CLU!
> 
> Will be doing some delidding very soon, hopefully I can get around to it this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while everyone else is posting their watercooling kits, here's my planned CPU + chipset loop:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU block, fittings and radiator aren't in that shopping cart yet. Thinking of either the Swifttech Apogee HD or a clear acryllic Bitspower or EK block. Not sure what look I want right now so I'm still waiting with that. For the radiator I'll be using a Alphacool Nexxxos ST30 with either my black, painted AP-15's or some new Noiseblocker PL2's. Will do some mods to get the rad in the top compartment and the fans on the inside. The 5,25" bay is gonna be long gone in order to fit that huge reservoir!
> 
> Might order this in a few weeks, really excited!
> 
> When I add the GPU(s) to the loop I'll be getting another 360 in the front but I think I'll wait with that until I swap my 680. don't like the EK block that's available to the DCII's.


Nice cart dude good choices, the MCP655 is pretty much they way to go no matter what









And yeah Apogee really makes some awesome CPU blocks, really like the bling bling gold plated ones, though they are a limited edition heh









Also if putting a 360 in the front and removing the 5.25 bay where do you hide the MCP655 or do you just not hide it. Really don't like it showing, anyways can't wait to see all you guys builds when you get that far, even though i wont be doing it myself i sure love seeing you guys builds









Edit: Oooh just noticed the sneaky Raspberry Pi laying there







what are you using it for?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Nice cart dude good choices, the MCP655 is pretty much they way to go no matter what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah Apogee really makes some awesome CPU blocks, really like the bling bling gold plated ones, though they are a limited edition heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if putting a 360 in the front and removing the 5.25 bay where do you hide the MCP655 or do you just not hide it. Really don't like it showing, anyways can't wait to see all you guys builds when you get that far, even though i wont be doing it myself i sure love seeing you guys builds


That's the cool part









you see the Bitspower top upgrade kit? basically what you do is mount the pump underneath the reservoir. Plus since it has the dresskit it won't be ugly at all. It'll actually look quite nice!



Will look similar to that ^ but with a larger tube and further away from the motherboard and more towards the back of the case.

And I just got the Raspberry Pi actually, not sure yet what to do with it. maybe play around in Python a bit or make something really stupid and unnecessary. That's what I usually do!


----------



## Shadowline2553

Okay I just got more parts in today... Yay!!!   Now I am really commited... and need to be committed!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Owh that kit costs way more over here. But I can't use a bay reservoir. I have 2 hdd's in there + fancontroller.
> 
> Here's the topic
> 
> Oh and I took some pics with my dslr, to bad my desk is in the way though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures, what camera did you have? Can't wait until i can afford any DSLR camera though it must wait for a while. Thinking of either the 5D Mark II or 7D.
> 
> Anyways you can just unplug all cables except the power cable and put it on a table or just anything with a lot of contrast to the case, if you want beauty shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also gotta love the beauty of the Sabertooth really makes it all so much more clean lovely
Click to expand...

I've got a 7D, pics were taken with the 17-55mm and 100mm macro.

I think this will be what I get. Just gonna see what the best 240mm rad is.
What do you think would fit the best in my case the bitspower black sparkle fittings or the matte black?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Anonymous Inc

OOPPS double post


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That's the cool part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you see the Bitspower top upgrade kit? basically what you do is mount the pump underneath the reservoir. Plus since it has the dresskit it won't be ugly at all. It'll actually look quite nice!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will look similar to that ^ but with a larger tube and further away from the motherboard and more towards the back of the case.
> 
> And I just got the Raspberry Pi actually, not sure yet what to do with it. maybe play around in Python a bit or make something really stupid and unnecessary. That's what I usually do!


AWESOME, forgot to use my eyes for a moment there haha. Sweet so many good ideas have flown into my head now, god i just wish i had the money to back it up now, but i don't need it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I've got a 7D, pics were taken with the 17-55mm and 100mm macro.
> 
> I think this will be what I get. Just gonna see what the best 240mm rad is.
> What do you think would fit the best in my case the bitspower black sparkle fittings or the matte black?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


SWEET! Really thought about a 24-70mm or a 50-200mm but those things are freaking expensive, also a 100mm is macro right? Would love to have both macro and tele but a good all around would be even better.

Concerning the bitspower fittings i would go for matte black, really ´fits´ well with everything but honestly both are very sweet looking. I always have a hard time on which to pick when the smaller things.


----------



## Darylrese

I really have started something with watercooling haven't I lol

I have got my 3770k stable at 4.6ghz @ 1.206v...seems i might have a golden chip









Temps are good, idle lowest so far 22,21,22,26 and under load 68, 75, 73, 68 in PRIME95 under load....how do my load temps seem?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I really have started something with watercooling haven't I lol
> 
> I have got my 3770k stable at 4.6ghz @ 1.206v...seems i might have a golden chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are good, idle lowest so far 22,21,22,26 and under load 68, 75, 73, 68 in PRIME95 under load....how do my load temps seem?


Good good aaand good, great even. My load temps reach something like 68,70,75,72 or along those lines in prime95 after about 10 hours which i think is great for 1.30V and air cooler, abeit it is Sandy runs a bit cooler in general but your temps are really good definitely


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks mate. I'm surprised you get similar temps to me on air cooling! I guess Ivy runs a fair bit hotter though


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sparkles,
> 
> I added up a custom loop for my CPU and SLI GPU's and it came to over £550. I then found the XSPC Raystorm 750 EX240 kit for £128 and i just couldnt resist knowing i could atleast cool my CPU for now and add parts later.
> 
> I thought i was going to have to replace my pump / res and add more radiators. HOWEVER, i have been speaking to various people and they say my pump will be good enough to add my GPU's in too!
> 
> So...i might just buy a 200mm radiator, two GPU blocks and cool my cards too sometime soon!!


Can't you do it like now?
I was debating doing a gpu only loop. ( just to be different) are you sure that the pump res combo will cut it?


----------



## Dragoon

That's not a golden chip... that's a:


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks mate. I'm surprised you get similar temps to me on air cooling! I guess Ivy runs a fair bit hotter though


Yeah albeit you have 100mhz higher clock and in general a for instance 4.5ghz Ivy vs a 4.5ghz Sandy, the Ivy has about 10% better performance


----------



## Recr3ational

Oh **** just dropped a bottlle of coke through the top and right on top of my gpu!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh **** just dropped a bottlle of coke through the top and right on top of my gpu!


Omg how did you do that. Is it fried?
Damn that sucks.

On a side note I finally finished la noire on my ps3. Had this game since launch hehe.

Also it seems Metro Last Night hates my system. It won't even run normal on low settings 1080p with my 2 7870's.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh **** just dropped a bottlle of coke through the top and right on top of my gpu!


What... HOW?

I wanna see pics!


----------



## Darylrese

LMAO Recr3ational, i know you want to 2 watercool your GPU's but coke cooling? REALLY??? How did it perform?

I have hear it will cut the mustard, i do wonder though....one way of finding out!

The blocks are £85 each and radiator is £60 so going to cost a pretty penny to do it







Also cant find Direct CU II blocks anywhere in stock!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> That's not a golden chip... that's a:


Haha is the silver or platinum?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh **** just dropped a bottlle of coke through the top and right on top of my gpu!


Turn off ASAP and dry it off using a kitchen roll....should be OK aslong as you were quick to turn off and didnt post here first LOL


----------



## Krullmeister

Okay so this is what I think really happened to Recr3ational's card.

GPU's love coke!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Okay so this is what I think really happened to Recr3ational's card.
> 
> GPU's love coke!


SHHHH!
It's good, it's a good thing I made a backplate. It basically took all the water. It's all good guys!

and

DARYLRESE, the coke reduced the temps about 20c running idle at 20c pretty decent temps I reckon! Haha! Atleast it smells like coke vanilla in my room as the heat made my whole games room smell like cake.


----------



## Darylrese

hahaha glad to hear it survived mate...no damage to the backplate either?

I will have to drain my Mayhems Blue Berry and try some vanilla coke.....most importantly....DID IT HAVE YOUR NAME ON THE BOTTLE?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Seems everyone is now going under-water....You guys are going to make me spend money that i dnt have....







,Now i will be at work for the next couple hours checking out watercooling stuff....


----------



## Darylrese

Just for you...


----------



## jdk90

Dammit. Now I have to follow the crowd and buy some water cooling parts...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just for you...


Ahh man that's your best creation yet! Definitely want that on a mouse mat! Nah the carbon fiber vinyl was wet so I just wiped it.

I need some help, my dear old friend DARYLRESE has made me made my mind up. I'm gonna put my gpus underwater. So I need the parts. Now I'm completely new to pc building so I have little to no idea on what I need. What size rad. What pump etc. Also I have 2 different model gpu so any help??


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

AVAILABILITY PRICE QTY TOTAL
XSPC RayStorm CPU Waterblock for Intel
In stock $59.00 $59.00
XSPC EX120 Radiator
In stock $36.00 $36.00
XSPC EX240 Crossflow Radiator
In stock $49.00 $49.00
Phobya Xtreme 200 Radiator
In stock $99.00 $99.00
Phobya DC12-400 12V Pump
In stock $59.00 $59.00
EK RES X3 250 Reservoir
In stock $59.00 $59.00
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing Red 1/2ID 3/4OD 10ft
In stock $29.00 $29.00
Swiftech Komodo NV GTX 780 Waterblock
In stock $169.00 $338.00

Sub-Total: $728.00 ...not including compression fittings....i may as well buy another 780....


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Ahh man that's your best creation yet! Definitely want that on a mouse mat! Nah the carbon fiber vinyl was wet so I just wiped it.
> 
> I need some help, my dear old friend DARYLRESE has made me made my mind up. I'm gonna put my gpus underwater. So I need the parts. Now I'm completely new to pc building so I have little to no idea on what I need. What size rad. What pump etc. Also I have 2 different model gpu so any help??


Haha!!

Mate, i can highly recommend you the XSPC watercooling kits, although they come with a CPU block which you dont want.

Rule of thumb is 120mm radiator for each block so two blocks you will need a 240mm radiator minimum. Id then suggest a drive bay Res and pump and then blocks for your cards.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-033-BX&groupid=962&catid=1523&subcat=1525
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-140-XS&groupid=962&catid=2141

Then hose, coolant and your GPU blocks. Im not sure if MSI twin frozr is a reference design PCB or not


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Haha!!
> 
> Mate, i can highly recommend you the XSPC watercooling kits, although they come with a CPU block which you dont want.
> 
> Rule of thumb is 120mm radiator for each block so two blocks you will need a 240mm radiator minimum. Id then suggest a drive bay Res and pump and then blocks for your cards.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-033-BX&groupid=962&catid=1523&subcat=1525
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-140-XS&groupid=962&catid=2141
> 
> Then hose, coolant and your GPU blocks. Im not sure if MSI twin frozr is a reference design PCB or not


Man this is going to cost me a lot. Anyway, I'm thinking about doing my CPU as well. Maybe buy a third card, I don't know just yet. But my cards have 2 different pcbs. One uses 7970 and one 7950. Obviously I want it to look the same and according to EK's website it does match so I'm probably going to buy it. I HATE YOU! I might buy the kit you have and just add on the GPU blocks. I hope the rad can cover it :/


----------



## Darylrese

haha well

I bought this kit which is a bargain:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/xspc-raystorm-750-ex240-watercooling-kit-new-version

Then you would need another radiator if you want to do GPU's and CPU's, so id get a 200mm radiator (specialtech sell it)

I see there are a few blocks that will fit both 7950 and 7970 so you should be able to get same ones.

I have been told the res / pump from the XSPC kit is good enough for CPU and 2 x GPU's

I really have started something here haven't i...all its been since i did mine at the weekend has been talk about people wanting a watercooling loop lol!!

KrullMeister has been egging me on for ages now so i finally did it on a smaller scale. This cost me £140 in total, the custom loop was going to cost £580+, obviously i have only gone for CPU so far.

I really cant find GPU blocks for mine so i cant even think about it at the moment!

KrullMeister has also now got me thinking about delidding my CPU. Has anyone delidded theirs? If so, how do you stick the IHS back on once you have applied the new TIM?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha well
> 
> I bought this kit which is a bargain:
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/xspc-raystorm-750-ex240-watercooling-kit-new-version
> 
> Then you would need another radiator if you want to do GPU's and CPU's, so id get a 200mm radiator (specialtech sell it)
> 
> I see there are a few blocks that will fit both 7950 and 7970 so you should be able to get same ones.
> 
> I have been told the res / pump from the XSPC kit is good enough for CPU and 2 x GPU's
> 
> I really have started something here haven't i...all its been since i did mine at the weekend has been talk about people wanting a watercooling loop lol!!
> 
> KrullMeister has been egging me on for ages now so i finally did it on a smaller scale. This cost me £140 in total, the custom loop was going to cost £580+, obviously i have only gone for CPU so far.
> 
> I really cant find GPU blocks for mine so i cant even think about it at the moment!
> 
> KrullMeister has also now got me thinking about delidding my CPU. Has anyone delidded theirs? If so, how do you stick the IHS back on once you have applied the new TIM?


£500 2 weeks wages for me. Damn son! I might as well. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Darylrese

ok mate cool







Good night for now!


----------



## maortega15

Regarding my build, does anyone think that the CPU cooler isn't straight by looking at the picture? The cooler doesn't look straight in my opinoion or maybe its just me. Please let me know. Thanks.

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00024_zps5786992b.jpg.html


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Regarding my build, does anyone think that the CPU cooler isn't straight by looking at the picture? The cooler doesn't look straight in my opinoion or maybe its just me. Please let me know. Thanks.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1608379/[/IMG
> 
> 
> ]


The cooler does look abit off centered at the top right....


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The cooler does look abit off centered at the top right....


Will that be a problem? If so, how can I adjust it?

And another question, how do I remove the dust filter under the case and the hard drive bracket?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Will that be a problem? If so, how can I adjust it?
> 
> And another question, how do I remove the dust filter under the case and the hard drive bracket?


If the cpu being like that doesnt bother you at all then leave it (if your temps are fine)...if it bothers you then just re-install it....The filter should be at the back of the case under the psu,so just reach under the back of your case and pull it out....the hard-drive bracket or cage...if its the cage remove the screws holding it,if its the brackets just press the brackets inwards but be careful they tend to be a bit flimsy....


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Will that be a problem? If so, how can I adjust it?
> 
> And another question, how do I remove the dust filter under the case and the hard drive bracket?


DOnt worry about the cooler. The 212+ always ends up off center. I tried reseating mine about 3 different times until i got it right and you know what? the temperature didnt change at all.
I reach max 70 degrees prime95 temperature with my i5 2500k at 4.4GHZ and 1.3 vcore.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Will that be a problem? If so, how can I adjust it?
> 
> And another question, how do I remove the dust filter under the case and the hard drive bracket?


The dust filter under the PSU is quite easy to remove with a little force.

Here is a picture you just tilt the back up a little bit and pull this.


For the HDD block you just have to pop the front bezel off, there is 6 "hooks" don't know what they are called but they are on the inside in the front next to the fan and 5.25 bay, you cant miss them. After popping them out and taking off the front bezel you just have to look at the bottom of the case there is i think 3 screws you have to unscrew under the HDD block and then just pop the front back on, and you're done.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That's the cool part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you see the Bitspower top upgrade kit? basically what you do is mount the pump underneath the reservoir. Plus since it has the dresskit it won't be ugly at all. It'll actually look quite nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Will look similar to that ^ but with a larger tube and further away from the motherboard and more towards the back of the case.
> 
> And I just got the Raspberry Pi actually, not sure yet what to do with it. maybe play around in Python a bit or make something really stupid and unnecessary. That's what I usually do!


The Bitspower Top Upgrade kits look good, especially if you get the pump housings aswell. This is a dual extreme pump top but would look similar.


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> The dust filter under the PSU is quite easy to remove with a little force.
> 
> Here is a picture you just tilt the back up a little bit and pull this.
> 
> 
> For the HDD block you just have to pop the front bezel off, there is 6 "hooks" don't know what they are called but they are on the inside in the front next to the fan and 5.25 bay, you cant miss them. After popping them out and taking off the front bezel you just have to look at the bottom of the case there is i think 3 screws you have to unscrew under the HDD block and then just pop the front back on, and you're done.


So I just pull out the filter with a little force?

As far as the hard drive cage, here is a pic attached of what I am talking about. Do I use a screwdriver or are they thumbscrews?
http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/m...px-LL-09c77305_DSC00024_zps1023e731.jpeg.html


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> So I just pull out the filter with a little force?
> 
> As far as the hard drive cage, here is a pic attached of what I am talking about. Do I use a screwdriver or are they thumbscrews?
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/m...px-LL-09c77305_DSC00024_zps1023e731.jpeg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes you just pull the filter with a little force just wiggle it a little maybe depends. Also yeah there should be a thumbscrew you can screw in at the left side there is a little hole for it. The thumb screws you pulled out of the HDD bays you can just use for it.

Also i was talking about the little black thing next to the HDD bay, since you don't use it you can just remove it by doing what i said, since it just looks better without it.


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yes you just pull the filter with a little force just wiggle it a little maybe depends. Also yeah there should be a thumbscrew you can screw in at the left side there is a little hole for it. The thumb screws you pulled out of the HDD bays you can just use for it.
> 
> Also i was talking about the little black thing next to the HDD bay, since you don't use it you can just remove it by doing what i said, since it just looks better without it.


Do I need a screw driver to remove the cage where the HDD's are?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Do I need a screw driver to remove the cage where the HDD's are?


If you mean the black thing next to your HDD bay then yes there is 3 screws at the bottom of the case after removing the front bezel. If you mean the actual HDD bay where you have it all no of course not how did you put it in the first place anyways then.

Sorry just having a hard time understanding what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> If you mean the black thing next to your HDD bay then yes there is 3 screws at the bottom of the case after removing the front bezel. If you mean the actual HDD bay where you have it all no of course not how did you put it in the first place anyways then.
> 
> Sorry just having a hard time understanding what you are trying to accomplish.


Sorry for the confusion mate. I actually just got this system custom built with the parts of my choosing. And I was referring to where the hard drives are. I might remove that empty thing next to the HDD cage. I'm not sure yet though.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Sorry for the confusion mate. I actually just got this system custom built with the parts of my choosing. And I was referring to where the hard drives are. I might remove that empty thing next to the HDD cage. I'm not sure yet though.


Oh that explains it, yes if you ever want to remove the HDD bay you should see a small thumbscrew at the bottom left side of the bay, just take that out with your hand (as the name suggests) and you can lift it off, of course unplugging the wires too, hope that helps.


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Oh that explains it, yes if you ever want to remove the HDD bay you should see a small thumbscrew at the bottom left side of the bay, just take that out with your hand (as the name suggests) and you can lift it off, of course unplugging the wires too, hope that helps.


Thanks.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Thanks.


Anytime, if you ever need any kind of help/advice be sure to ask again


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha well
> 
> I bought this kit which is a bargain:
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/xspc-raystorm-750-ex240-watercooling-kit-new-version
> 
> Then you would need another radiator if you want to do GPU's and CPU's, so id get a 200mm radiator (specialtech sell it)
> 
> I see there are a few blocks that will fit both 7950 and 7970 so you should be able to get same ones.
> 
> I have been told the res / pump from the XSPC kit is good enough for CPU and 2 x GPU's
> 
> I really have started something here haven't i...all its been since i did mine at the weekend has been talk about people wanting a watercooling loop lol!!
> 
> KrullMeister has been egging me on for ages now so i finally did it on a smaller scale. This cost me £140 in total, the custom loop was going to cost £580+, obviously i have only gone for CPU so far.
> 
> I really cant find GPU blocks for mine so i cant even think about it at the moment!
> 
> KrullMeister has also now got me thinking about delidding my CPU. Has anyone delidded theirs? If so, how do you stick the IHS back on once you have applied the new TIM?


You don't put the IHS back on per say. What you do is you simply lay it on top of the new TIM and then you lock it in place when you close the hatch for the socket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> The Bitspower Top Upgrade kits look good, especially if you get the pump housings aswell. This is a dual extreme pump top but would look similar.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yup!

I really love the look of it, can't stand having to have the pump somewhere else, it should just seamlessly fit in with the loop. This is gonna cost me a fair bit because I can only find them in the U.S.... but it'll be worth it


----------



## robbiq

just a little sneak peek at what I have been up too in my down time. Haven't been on here in a while. To busy working. Got a couple of days off finally and decided to tinker around with the rig. I'll take better pics tomorrow.
Mods completed: took out drive cages, installed second 200mm fan in front, h100 in push pull , fan in side panel window, replaced old specter pros with corsair sp's, LED lighting with on/off switch.

here's a before pic:


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

My head has been thinking about the watercooling and I really would love to get a bigger radiator. But I want to at least keep 1 hdd and I like the fancontroller. Any suggestions?

Also yesterday I looked at the Ultimate Build guide on youtube (Linustechtips). That pc was silent! I think mine makes too much noise







. I might record a little vid tonight to let you guys hear the noise and see if this is loud or not.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> You don't put the IHS back on per say. What you do is you simply lay it on top of the new TIM and then you lock it in place when you close the hatch for the socket.
> yup!
> 
> I really love the look of it, can't stand having to have the pump somewhere else, it should just seamlessly fit in with the loop. This is gonna cost me a fair bit because I can only find them in the U.S.... but it'll be worth it


Ohhhh but then if you come to sell it your screwed!


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> 
> 
> just a little sneak peek at what I have been up too in my down time. Haven't been on here in a while. To busy working. Got a couple of days off finally and decided to tinker around with the rig. I'll take better pics tomorrow.
> Mods completed: took out drive cages, installed second 200mm fan in front, h100 in push pull , fan in side panel window, replaced old specter pros with corsair sp's, LED lighting with on/off switch.
> 
> here's a before pic:






Very nice build mate!

What side panel fan did you use? Does that filter add a lot of noise / restrict airflow?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> My head has been thinking about the watercooling and I really would love to get a bigger radiator. But I want to at least keep 1 hdd and I like the fancontroller. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also yesterday I looked at the Ultimate Build guide on youtube (Linustechtips). That pc was silent! I think mine makes too much noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might record a little vid tonight to let you guys hear the noise and see if this is loud or not.


I think you should be able to sufficiently cool your rig with a 240mm rad on top and a 200mm rad in front imo...thats the plan I have set in my head for going custom loop

I think we can compete for how loud our rigs can get haha! Those stock H100i fans make alooooooooooot of noise when the system is on load...I'll record a video of it as well, while playing some BF3


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ohhhh but then if you come to sell it your screwed!


Why? I'd see it as a perk since it'd be performing better than stock and would have already been done so no risk for the third party.









Or i just glue it back on and they'll be none the wiser!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I think you should be able to sufficiently cool your rig with a 240mm rad on top and a 200mm rad in front imo...thats the plan I have set in my head for going custom loop
> 
> I think we can compete for how loud our rigs can get haha! Those stock H100i fans make alooooooooooot of noise when the system is on load...I'll record a video of it as well, while playing some BF3


QFT









A 240 and a 200 on the front should be enough (albeit tight) for a CPU + 2 GPU cooling, but don't expect omg







temps. You can always try to find a way to place the HDDs behind the mobo tray... I've seen some do it. Also you can always slap a 120 on the back for some headroom.

Now for the fan controller... I never used the case's controller... so I don't know how good or bad it is, but why not use it? That's a problem I'll have to deal with myself in the near future when I kick the ODD cage out of the case. lol


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> QFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 240 and a 200 on the front should be enough (albeit tight) for a CPU + 2 GPU cooling, but don't expect omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps. You can always try to find a way to place the HDDs behind the mobo tray... I've seen some do it. Also you can always slap a 120 on the back for some headroom.
> 
> Now for the fan controller... I never used the case's controller... so I don't know how good or bad it is, but why not use it? That's a problem I'll have to deal with myself in the near future when I kick the ODD cage out of the case. lol


Yep, but it's already a mess down there, so many wires







don't any room for an hdd.
I do believe that when I get my new gpu next year or so I won't go for dual's, just one will be enough for my demands (I hope).

Now I would want to get the best 240mm radiator that fits this case.
I keep my first thought with the XSPC RS240 and the Phobya Xtreme 200mm?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> QFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 240 and a 200 on the front should be enough (albeit tight) for a CPU + 2 GPU cooling, but don't expect omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps. You can always try to find a way to place the HDDs behind the mobo tray... I've seen some do it. Also you can always slap a 120 on the back for some headroom.
> 
> Now for the fan controller... I never used the case's controller... so I don't know how good or bad it is, but why not use it? That's a problem I'll have to deal with myself in the near future when I kick the ODD cage out of the case. lol


Yeah was thinking about another additional 120mm in the rear...so 120 + 240 + 200 of rads.

The 600T's inbuilt fan controller is decent. I have all 4 fan headers used and no issues with controlling the speeds. Never tried an additional splitter to more fans though.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yep, but it's already a mess down there, so many wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't any room for an hdd.
> I do believe that when I get my new gpu next year or so I won't go for dual's, just one will be enough for my demands (I hope).
> 
> Now I would want to get the best 240mm radiator that fits this case.
> I keep my first thought with the XSPC RS240 and the Phobya Xtreme 200mm?


Exactly the rads I'm going for!









That and a D5 pump with a frozenq res, distilled water, bitspower compression fittings and a silver kill coil to get rid of that algae.

EDIT: Also, EK Supremacy CPU block...not too sure on the GPU block as I am waiting on the new AMD 9970 that is gonna be announced 25th Sept!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> You don't put the IHS back on per say. What you do is you simply lay it on top of the new TIM and then you lock it in place when you close the hatch for the socket.
> yup!
> 
> I really love the look of it, can't stand having to have the pump somewhere else, it should just seamlessly fit in with the loop. This is gonna cost me a fair bit because I can only find them in the U.S.... but it'll be worth it


In that case order the parts directly from Bitspower, they will cost the same as the prices in the US but there postage is really good.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> In that case order the parts directly from Bitspower, they will cost the same as the prices in the US but there postage is really good.


The shipping wasn't that bad actually. $54 is actually fairly decent. But thanks for the tip I'll definitively check their site out!


----------



## jdk90

So last night I put my rig together & while I've managed to look away from Tomb Raider for more than 2 seconds, I decided to take some quick photos for you all. Apart from the stock CPU cooler I don't think it looks too bad.. The cable routing and HDD cage location is just temporary until new sleeved cabling & possibly water cooling parts turn up








This is my first build people so please... Be gentle


----------



## Zillerella

Well the PSU is still overkill









Is that a Maximus V extreme? Not VI extreme?

Else very nice build. Like the cablemanagment


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> So last night I put my rig together & while I've managed to look away from Tomb Raider for more than 2 seconds, I decided to take some quick photos for you all. Apart from the stock CPU cooler I don't think it looks too bad.. The cable routing and HDD cage location is just temporary until new sleeved cabling & possibly water cooling parts turn up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first build people so please... Be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Intel stock cooler, I approve!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Intel stock cooler, I approve!


It is the best of the best. Just see my profile pick


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> It is the best of the best. Just see my profile pick


THIEF!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

@ jdk90, nice









Okay, so I used paint











Because of RocketAbyss I added a 120mm rad haha. I do wonder how my tubing would run without the gpu watercooled. Might be a little mess with long tubes


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Well the PSU is still overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Maximus V extreme? Not VI extreme?
> 
> Else very nice build. Like the cablemanagment


Haha & yes, a Maximus V Extreme









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Intel stock cooler, I approve!


It actually looks ok in that photo.. But staring at it now it's just a little too boring


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> @ jdk90, nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I used paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of RocketAbyss I added a 120mm rad haha. I do wonder how my tubing would run without the gpu watercooled. Might be a little mess with long tubes


Heres what I got planned for tubing wise for you sparkles!



The orange lines are the tubing and the red arrows are the general flow of the loop. Remember, loop orders make no difference to the parts they are cooling, I merely set it up this way for aesthetic and ease of tubing without kinking.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> THIEF!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Heres what I got planned for tubing wise for you sparkles!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange lines are the tubing and the red arrows are the general flow of the loop. Remember, loop orders make no difference to the parts they are cooling, I merely set it up this way for aesthetic and ease of tubing without kinking.


I was thinking something along the same way. Would I get the 120mm rad now or next year with my new gpu? Might be a bit overkill to use 3 rads for just a cpu









Any suggestions for 120mm rads?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I was thinking something along the same way. Would I get the 120mm rad now or next year with my new gpu? Might be a bit overkill to use 3 rads for just a cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for 120mm rads?


I can recommend Alphacool... For both 120 and 240 XT45 rads if you can fit them on both places. They are the secks


----------



## Darylrese

can I just point out that a 120mm radiator will not fit in the back with a 240mm uptop with fans on either...theres nowhere near enough room. ill take a pic when I get home to show you


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> can I just point out that a 120mm radiator will not fit in the back with a 240mm uptop with fans on either...theres nowhere near enough room. ill take a pic when I get home to show you


Oh damn









How about mounting the rad on the outside and use the 2 holes to get the tubing through









Great no 120mm rad then


----------



## Darylrese

That's why the only option I can see without cutting the case is 240 up top and 200mm in front, that's about it. Ill take a pic when I get home to show you the clearance...theres hardly any otherwise id go 120, 240 and 200 too.

You could go out the holes but then you have external hosing that pokes out a mile and it looks silly


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> Very nice build mate!
> 
> What side panel fan did you use? Does that filter add a lot of noise / restrict airflow?


I used a af 120 performance edition and I have it as an exhaust for the gpu so no need for a filter, it's just a fan guard, I do have the same fan guard with a filter on the back and it dead silent. It does restrict the air a bit since it's the foamy kind of filter.


----------



## Darylrese

Cool fair play. Have you tried the fan as intake? I saw much better temps as intake than exhaust in my setup. Also I found temps to be much better with a static pressure fan rather than an airflow one. What decrease in temps did you get? I hear the performance editions are noisy?


----------



## robbiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cool fair play. Have you tried the fan as intake? I saw much better temps as intake than exhaust in my setup. Also I found temps to be much better with a static pressure fan rather than an airflow one. What decrease in temps did you get? I hear the performance editions are noisy?


well, mine is dead silent even when on high speeds. I decided for exhaust because my card already exhausts into the case not out. Haven't had time to test for temp changes but overall my entire rig is silent now and with very good temps.

I also found this place that will do the entire clear side panel for $45 in 1/4" and $75 for 3/8"; that's polished and with one or two hole for fans on the side.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Also yesterday I looked at the Ultimate Build guide on youtube (Linustechtips). That pc was silent! I think mine makes too much noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might record a little vid tonight to let you guys hear the noise and see if this is loud or not.


Here you go Sparkles, my rig at BF3 loads with H100i stock fans making the most noise out of the whole system. Pretty much a vacuum cleaner haha!


----------



## Darylrese

The key to a quiet system is DECENT low noise, high airflow fans. Invest heavily on fans, the cheapest one in my system is the SP120 which cost £13. If you plan ahead and know what type of fan you need for what purpose, you can then look to buy something high end in that category.

A fan controller is a must too. The Bitfenix Recon that i have will automatically ramp fans up and down depending on use and what you set it to. So idle i have a really quiet system! In gaming the fans ramp up as it gets hotter and is slightly noisier but not by much! I just put all the temp probs in the heatsink on my graphics card so as soon as i play games, the cards heat up and fans in the system ramp up with it







Works extreamly well!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The key to a quiet system is DECENT low noise, high airflow fans. *Invest heavily on fans*, the cheapest one in my system is the SP120 which cost £13. If you plan ahead and know what type of fan you need for what purpose, you can then look to buy something high end in that category.
> 
> A fan controller is a must too. The Bitfenix Recon that i have will automatically ramp fans up and down depending on use and what you set it to. So idle i have a really quiet system! In gaming the fans ramp up as it gets hotter and is slightly noisier but not by much! I just put all the temp probs in the heatsink on my graphics card so as soon as i play games, the cards heat up and fans in the system ramp up with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works extreamly well!


This so much. Follow my example everybody!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Also yesterday I looked at the Ultimate Build guide on youtube (Linustechtips). That pc was silent! I think mine makes too much noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might record a little vid tonight to let you guys hear the noise and see if this is loud or not.


I haven't seen it. Did he use Noctuas?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> So last night I put my rig together & while I've managed to look away from Tomb Raider for more than 2 seconds, I decided to take some quick photos for you all. Apart from the stock CPU cooler I don't think it looks too bad.. The cable routing and HDD cage location is just temporary until new sleeved cabling & possibly water cooling parts turn up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first build people so please... Be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


oh my god the red looks so good


----------



## Recr3ational

right guys, i need help now...

This is what im buying in the next few weeks.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/xspc-raystorm-750-ex240-watercooling-kit-new-version
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/ek-ek-fc7950-acetal-high-performance-full-cover-water-block-for-radeon-hd-7950
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc7970-acetal-en-nickel.html (need to find a seller)

Now i need another rad, any advice? oh yeah and the fittings, so any kind genius here want to help me?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> So last night I put my rig together & while I've managed to look away from Tomb Raider for more than 2 seconds, I decided to take some quick photos for you all. Apart from the stock CPU cooler I don't think it looks too bad.. The cable routing and HDD cage location is just temporary until new sleeved cabling & possibly water cooling parts turn up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first build people so please... Be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome build man like the colors, though i must ask did you edit anything on them or is that just HDR. Really just look very over saturated to me, but yeah could be a vibrant HDR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> This so much. Follow my example everybody!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mmmm.... dat BeQuiet 140mm smexy as hell. Have most of those fans you showed with the exception of the BeQuiet SilentWings, might even get them for a 240mm rad, much better than SP120 quiet fans i presume, even though i haven't tried them out yet, i've seen nothing but good reviews.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> right guys, i need help now...
> 
> This is what im buying in the next few weeks.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/xspc-raystorm-750-ex240-watercooling-kit-new-version
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/ek-ek-fc7950-acetal-high-performance-full-cover-water-block-for-radeon-hd-7950
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc7970-acetal-en-nickel.html (need to find a seller)
> 
> Now i need another rad, any advice? oh yeah and the fittings, so any kind genius here want to help me?


PM me mate ill help you

As a quick note though, the best solution for us 600t owners seems to be the 200mm radiator available from specialtech

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-Xtreme-200mm-Radiator-V2-Full-Copper-pid-17329.html

Fittings, the XSPC kit comes with barbs and tube clips for the CPU block and radiator! Basically you can get that type of connector or a compression which is when you put hose on then screw a cap onto the end which clamps down on the hose sealing it off. Think there's a few other types too.


----------



## Gyrael

Why not the 400mm radiator?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> PM me mate ill help you
> 
> As a quick note though, the best solution for us 600t owners seems to be the 200mm radiator available from specialtech
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-Xtreme-200mm-Radiator-V2-Full-Copper-pid-17329.html
> 
> Fittings, the XSPC kit comes with barbs and tube clips for the CPU block and radiator! Basically you can get that type of connector or a compression which is when you put hose on then screw a cap onto the end which clamps down on the hose sealing it off. Think there's a few other types too.


Right that's the rad sorted, are the fittings same size? Or is there loads of sizes? That's the thing thy worries me at the moment. Also I have to find a UK seller for my 7970 pcb 7950. I'm hoping that the pump is good enough!

Also it's gonna cost me less than £400! Boom. Now I might buy a third card and a new psu!


----------



## Darylrese

Sparkles,

Here's what i mean about the gap for 120mm radiator, theres no way its going to fit. The 240mm is too thick especially with push / pull aswell





I have been adding Mayhems Dye to the fluid to try and darken it up but it hasn't really done a lot...still not bad though. Im trying to match my corsair fan rings and the braided cables


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sparkles,
> 
> Here's what i mean about the gap for 120mm radiator, theres no way its going to fit. The 240mm is too thick especially with push / pull aswell
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been adding Mayhems Dye to the fluid to try and darken it up but it hasn't really done a lot...still not bad though. Im trying to match my corsair fan rings and the braided cables
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well honestly dude i think it looks pretty freaking great, the color of the coolant though not completely matching the rings on the fans, i think it matches the cables pretty spot on, it might just be because it's on camera/screen. Or i'm just half colorblind either way i don't think it needs much more darken to fit, you're almost there


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks mate! It does match the colour of the braided cables very well, i think its going to be hard to get it spot on!

I have already added around 25 drops of blue dye but it doesn't seem to be getting any darker so i have stopped for now


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Here you go Sparkles, my rig at BF3 loads with H100i stock fans making the most noise out of the whole system. Pretty much a vacuum cleaner haha!


Dear god









Haha mine doesn't do that








My 100i has the SP120s quiet edition, but they make enough noise @ idle. I took a vid with my 7d







also some footage of metro, I just need to find a way to get everything together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sparkles,
> 
> Here's what i mean about the gap for 120mm radiator, theres no way its going to fit. The 240mm is too thick especially with push / pull aswell
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been adding Mayhems Dye to the fluid to try and darken it up but it hasn't really done a lot...still not bad though. Im trying to match my corsair fan rings and the braided cables


Yep I see it thanks! Just a question, could you take a picture of the push pull, I mean the fans on top, how did you screw them in?

The dye is fine, atleast on the pictures, it looks awesome


----------



## Darylrese

Yep, give me two secs...its not pretty because i cut my mesh out so had nothing to mount it to when i moved the radiator for push pull so had to use some repair washers to hold it onto the mesh that i had left!

I cut it out ages ago before i even knew you could move it to fit push / pull


----------



## Darylrese

By the way, i have 3 Quiet Editions and all are totally silent at full speed....not sure whats going on with yours if they are noisey


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Ah the top fans aren't secured. I thought I did something wrong when I did that








Thanks alot!
My vid is uploading


----------



## Darylrese

Nope they just rest on top. When you fit the top mesh compartment back on it holds them tight in place


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, i have 3 Quiet Editions and all are totally silent at full speed....not sure whats going on with yours if they are noisey


How the hell do you have your AP-15's up there? I tried using mine there and I couldn't stand the noise that they did due to being so close to the mesh!


----------



## Darylrese

I dont have any mesh...its cut out! Also i run them at 1300RPM from my fan controller and hardly hear them


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Here's my vid, hd isn't available yet.

I also uploaded some gameplay from Metro LL @ 4-7 fps









It runs fine when crossfire is disabled


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I dont have any mesh...its cut out! Also i run them at 1300RPM from my fan controller and hardly hear them


Wait.... I'm talking about the top mesh thingy majigy that's removable. You cut that out too?


----------



## Darylrese

'That was my dad in the background' LOL

What is all that hissing noise??


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 'That was my dad in the background' LOL
> 
> What is all that hissing noise??


I actually have no idea, I think it's the camera, the 7d wasn't made for filming









My cellphone was downstairs and I was too lazy to get it









It's just the humming noise, you can't actually hear it that well.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Wait.... I'm talking about the top mesh thingy majigy that's removable. You cut that out too?


I have cut the slats out mate, did it ages ago, was one of my first mods. The mesh doesnt make any sound at 1300RPM though.


----------



## Darylrese

Sparkles,

That is pretty loud....where is the noise coming from in general? Your graphics cards or any other area?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have cut the slats out mate, did it ages ago, was one of my first mods. The mesh doesnt make any sound at 1300RPM though.


I have cut the supports out too, still makes crazy noise when I put my AP-15's close to the "lid".


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

redid it with my cellphone and that also has a weird sounding noise







haha

Most of it is from the SP120's that are on my h100i, I tried using corsair link to lower the rpm but it always stays the same

Video is set to private so I don't know if it's gonna work. I put my front and back fan to max just for fun. Also removed the front mesh so you can here how much the bitfenix spectre pro whines at full speed without the mesh.


----------



## Darylrese

Video says its private, cant watch it. Just made a video of my own standby...


----------



## Recr3ational

So erm, im not having a good week lol. MY secondary hardrive broke, now I'm left with my SSD and 5400 rpm Steam drive


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> So erm, im not having a good week lol. MY secondary hardrive broke, now I'm left with my SSD and 5400 rpm Steam drive


Oh man....was it this?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Oh man....was it this?


You again! Yeah haha i guess so, unless it was a coincidence


----------



## Darylrese

hahahaha im like a bad smell mate...i linger for ages!








Its just stopped working then? does it spin? make any noise?


----------



## Darylrese

My baby:




Don't know why video embedding never works for me recently!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> My baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why video embedding never works for me recently!


Wrote a comment


----------



## Darylrese

haha thanks dude! blue in videos always looks a bit purple...i can assure you its blue


----------



## Zillerella

Haha sure it is blue


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> redid it with my cellphone and that also has a weird sounding noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> Most of it is from the SP120's that are on my h100i, I tried using corsair link to lower the rpm but it always stays the same
> 
> Video is set to private so I don't know if it's gonna work. I put my front and back fan to max just for fun. Also removed the front mesh so you can here how much the bitfenix spectre pro whines at full speed without the mesh.


Should work now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> So erm, im not having a good week lol. MY secondary hardrive broke, now I'm left with my SSD and 5400 rpm Steam drive


oh not good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why video embedding never works for me recently!


it says an error occured
use these:

Code:



Code:


[VIDEO][/VIDEO]


----------



## Darylrese

fixed it. It didn't like https for some reason.

Also second video, playing Tomb Raider PC noise under load:...you can mostly hear background noise due to mobile recording. It what i would consider quiet though and i am very sensitive to sound!





God dam those Bitfenix fans whining Sparkles...i dunno how you put up with it....mine lasted 10mins before i sent it back for a refund for same reason!


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Awesome build man like the colors, though i must ask did you edit anything on them or is that just HDR. Really just look very over saturated to me, but yeah could be a vibrant HDR.
> Mmmm.... dat BeQuiet 140mm smexy as hell. Have most of those fans you showed with the exception of the BeQuiet SilentWings, might even get them for a 240mm rad, much better than SP120 quiet fans i presume, even though i haven't tried them out yet, i've seen nothing but good reviews.


Yeah they are very over saturated, I pumped up the vibrance as I didn't have the best lens for poor lighting conditions on me.. Really brought out those white Corsair leds though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sparkles,
> 
> Here's what i mean about the gap for 120mm radiator, theres no way its going to fit. The 240mm is too thick especially with push / pull aswell
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been adding Mayhems Dye to the fluid to try and darken it up but it hasn't really done a lot...still not bad though. Im trying to match my corsair fan rings and the braided cables


This make me wish I went with blue


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Dear god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha mine doesn't do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 100i has the SP120s quiet edition, but they make enough noise @ idle. I took a vid with my 7d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also some footage of metro, I just need to find a way to get everything together.


Yeah its a crazy vacuum cleaner in there. It doesn't bother me when gaming as I have my headphones on and they are the closed kind of headphones, so all the noise is blocked and all i hear is a slight hum when theres no game audio going on. I might try leaving the stock H100i fans at a fixed RPM, say maybe around the same RPM as the quiet editions, and then monitor the temps. If its too toasty, I might have to downclock or stick back to the curve I have set for the fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Here's my vid, hd isn't available yet.
> 
> I also uploaded some gameplay from Metro LL @ 4-7 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It runs fine when crossfire is disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice look overall to your rig and desk! And of course, silent! In comparison to my jet engine of course









Did you update your drivers? Might help with your frames...but then again, Metro LL does not play nice on xfire setups.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> redid it with my cellphone and that also has a weird sounding noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> Most of it is from the SP120's that are on my h100i, I tried using corsair link to lower the rpm but it always stays the same
> 
> Video is set to private so I don't know if it's gonna work. I put my front and back fan to max just for fun. Also removed the front mesh so you can here how much the bitfenix spectre pro whines at full speed without the mesh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really need to do something to my fan setup









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My baby:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why video embedding never works for me recently!


Nice stuff! Like I mentioned, I should really do something to my H100i's fan curve or something. Maybe even go custom loop with GTs everywhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> fixed it. It didn't like https for some reason.
> 
> Also second video, playing Tomb Raider PC noise under load:...you can mostly hear background noise due to mobile recording. It what i would consider quiet though and i am very sensitive to sound!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God dam those Bitfenix fans whining Sparkles...i dunno how you put up with it....mine lasted 10mins before i sent it back for a refund for same reason!


Never had a problem with the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm...I have maxed it out and listened to it before my H100i fans ramp up. No whinning sound for mine but a noticeable drone disappears once I remove the front dust filter


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha thanks dude! blue in videos always looks a bit purple...i can assure you its blue


Yeah video always makes the colors seem off, photos are a lot better to represent the colors. Though of course nothing looks as good as you see it with your eyes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> fixed it. It didn't like https for some reason.
> 
> Also second video, playing Tomb Raider PC noise under load:...you can mostly hear background noise due to mobile recording. It what i would consider quiet though and i am very sensitive to sound!
> 
> God dam those Bitfenix fans whining Sparkles...i dunno how you put up with it....mine lasted 10mins before i sent it back for a refund for same reason!


Yeah i had the https problem before because i had a extension for chrome that made most sites to https.

Yeah that definitely is pretty silent, i have an ultra low noise level mainly because i have a short amount of fans in there.

Also Megaflows ftw, can recommend them they are super silent, though they don't have the highest CFM they still get the job done









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Yeah they are very over saturated, I pumped up the vibrance as I didn't have the best lens for poor lighting conditions on me.. Really brought out those white Corsair leds though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]


Ah makes sence, i also don't have any DSLR atm the last i had i sold because i need computer parts







so yeah. Really want the Canon 7D or 5D Mark II, but damn expensive stuff. All i can take pictures with now is my iPhone 5 though it does take really good photos in lighted areas it's not the best in low light situations sadly.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Just ordered a corsair AX 860 psu,with same day 3hr delivery,wont be using the red cables anymore sticking with the black ones....Now I can overclock my gpu's without being worried and may even try and push my 3820 from 4.5 to either 4.8/5....Also gonna change my stock h100i fans and use 2 uv gelid wings I have laying around....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I can't but agree with you on that one, if i were to get a custom loop for my CPU + 780 it would roughly cost me 900-1000$ (yes prices are much steeper here) And a H100i here costs around 140$, the H100i has a much better price to performance ratio than a custom loop. Of course you can't get an AIO for the GPU without doing a custom one, but honestly for me i don't see the need really i could just get a ACX if i was very concerned about temps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The reason people get custom loops is 90% for the looks and is what it should be for honestly, it's overkill for many to do a custom loop because of the price. Sure you also get VERY nice temperatures and lower voltages, but honestly unless you live around the equator i for one don't see that big a reason to spend so much on it. Especially when i like changing out parts somewhat frequently (ofc not saying it's that hard to change out, just another hassle for me)
> 
> I would love to get a custom loop, but only when i have all the other things i want, there are tonnes of other stuff i'd rather spend my money on. For me it's "Perfomance > Looks" though many probably have it the other way around. Sure i like good looking components as much as the next guy but wouldn't tear of an arm to get it, since i spend my time looking at the screen not the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways that's my


Have you thought about one of these for your GPU?

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX39770

In this case, I agree that this is a little on the pricy side. However, once again it's maintenance free. Unfortunately, it only has a one year warranty and I have no idea what their policy is toward leaks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> There is always a PSU debate, but I love my 1200i wouldn't want anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also while on the water cooling subject.. What about xs-pc? I actually like the look of their products, although have seen a few people on here with leaking reservoirs (black version)


Don't forget that the best reason for an oversized PSU is expandability. You are free to add much more to your system without having to replace the psu. I would have gotten a larger psu when I put my system together if I had of planned on more video cards and had more money at the time.

However, my Corsair AX750 professional series psu handles two HD6970 video cards and an overclocked i5 2500k, with a 3.5" HDD, 2.5" HDD, three SSDs, a fan controller, a NZXT Hue LED controller, a blu-ray burner, a 200mm NZXT fan with eight super bright LEDs and a resistor that gets warm to the touch, two Casino 120mm fans with multiple assorted colour LEDs that run patterns, two 120mm blue LED fans, and two Scythe Slip Stream 120mm 1900 RPM 110 CFM fans.

So, not only do I agree that getting a beefier psu is a good idea for future expansion, but I also think Corsair PSUs kick ass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> LMAO Recr3ational, i know you want to 2 watercool your GPU's but coke cooling? REALLY??? How did it perform?
> 
> I have hear it will cut the mustard, i do wonder though....one way of finding out!


LOL, oh wow man, you're just mean. Funny, but mean.

If I seem to be commenting on some older comments it's because I'm on vacation (yay). I have been working on my car a bit, including this:






Unfortunately this is the second Pyle double-din unit I have gotten in the last month that has a fault. Maybe they are a Pyle (of crap). I just can't decide if I want to RMA it over the issue mentioned in the video. I have to decide before the end of the week. I have contacted the company I bought it from to inform them that this one isn't working properly either. The last one had a faulty eject mechanism.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I was thinking something along the same way. Would I get the 120mm rad now or next year with my new gpu? Might be a bit overkill to use 3 rads for just a cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for 120mm rads?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Why not the 400mm radiator?


You know I am always going to second this









Why not just go for a 360 up top and a 400 in the front.. and then if you really feel like a challenge put a 1260 on the side.

You might even get away with being able to cool passively (no fans) during most of the year and only turn your fans on for summer. I am still toying with this idea.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Ah makes sence, i also don't have any DSLR atm the last i had i sold because i need computer parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah. Really want the Canon 7D or 5D Mark II, but damn expensive stuff. All i can take pictures with now is my iPhone 5 though it does take really good photos in lighted areas it's not the best in low light situations sadly.


Those were taken with the Nikon D7100, awesome camera but the kit lens isn't so great..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> So, not only do I agree that getting a beefier psu is a good idea for future expansion, but I also think Corsair PSUs kick ass.


Agreed.


----------



## Darylrese

I was SOOOOO lucky with my PSU. I used to have a 700w which was fine but then one day play.com decided to sell the Corsair HX1050 for £62.99 which I think was a huge pricing error, I quickly ordered one having heard from a friend about it thinking it would never arrive, then about a week later it turned up on my doorstep!!!

About an hour after I ordered it, it went back up to £189.99....WIN!

This is the biggest bargain of my life...they still sell for about £170 now!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> fixed it. It didn't like https for some reason.
> 
> Also second video, playing Tomb Raider PC noise under load:...you can mostly hear background noise due to mobile recording. It what i would consider quiet though and i am very sensitive to sound!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God dam those Bitfenix fans whining Sparkles...i dunno how you put up with it....mine lasted 10mins before i sent it back for a refund for same reason!


I think mine makes about the same noise as yours. I think it can be more silent though.
The fan only whines when I remove the mesh and on higher speeds








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Yeah its a crazy vacuum cleaner in there. It doesn't bother me when gaming as I have my headphones on and they are the closed kind of headphones, so all the noise is blocked and all i hear is a slight hum when theres no game audio going on. I might try leaving the stock H100i fans at a fixed RPM, say maybe around the same RPM as the quiet editions, and then monitor the temps. If its too toasty, I might have to downclock or stick back to the curve I have set for the fans.
> Nice look overall to your rig and desk! And of course, silent! In comparison to my jet engine of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you update your drivers? Might help with your frames...but then again, Metro LL does not play nice on xfire setups.
> I really need to do something to my fan setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice stuff! Like I mentioned, I should really do something to my H100i's fan curve or something. Maybe even go custom loop with GTs everywhere.
> Never had a problem with the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm...I have maxed it out and listened to it before my H100i fans ramp up. No whinning sound for mine but a noticeable drone disappears once I remove the front dust filter


I have my headphones on most of the time too, but still I believe it can be quieter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just ordered a corsair AX 860 psu,with same day 3hr delivery,wont be using the red cables anymore sticking with the black ones....Now I can overclock my gpu's without being worried and may even try and push my 3820 from 4.5 to either 4.8/5....Also gonna change my stock h100i fans and use 2 uv gelid wings I have laying around....


Hehe nice, you are on a buying roll too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> You know I am always going to second this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just go for a 360 up top and a 400 in the front.. and then if you really feel like a challenge put a 1260 on the side.
> 
> You might even get away with being able to cool passively (no fans) during most of the year and only turn your fans on for summer. I am still toying with this idea.










would love that if you give me all the money and the knowledge to do that ;p


----------



## Darylrese

If it does make the same noise as mine, you have nothing atall to worry about. Heck, its super silent compared to when my old GTX 580 was installed....the 600 series really made a difference to noise levels and cooling!

I consider my setup to be very quiet indeed considering the power and overclocks involved. Most of that video is background noise and noise from my side intake fan....really want to get rid of that fan but unfortunately its not going to happen until I can watercool my GPU's

A 400mm radiator and 360mm radiator both require cutting out sections of the case. While I have no real issues doing this, I don't have the tool required and I also don't want to have to rebuild the whole pc after I have it looking and performing so well! Maybe in the future...

Also I need my drive bays for fan controller and res / pump and of course i'm old school and still have a DVD-RW as some of my games require the disk in drive to play.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> A 400mm radiator and 360mm radiator both require cutting out sections of the case. While I have no real issues doing this, I don't have the tool required and I also don't want to have to rebuild the whole pc after I have it looking and performing so well! Maybe in the future...


The 400mm Radiator will not require any cutting if you do not want to, yes you will have to remove the rivets that hold the 5.25" drive bay in but you can always rivet it back in place if you want. The whole made by removing the drive bay housing is more than enough for the radiator. You then only have to make a couple small brackets to mount the radiator, and then use the supplied tray that mounts the fans to the radiator.. that simple.

You can then get a bitpower res, pump top and pump..


----------



## Darylrese

Yes you can do all that as you have done, it just depends how far you want to go in terms of functionality and performance...for me its not an option at the moment due to my requirement of keeping the drive bays....excellent idea if you don't need them though! a 400mm radiator would be crazy


----------



## Krullmeister

The main reason why I won't be getting a 400mm rad is because I hate 200mm fans









360 in the front will be the better choice for me.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> The main reason why I won't be getting a 400mm rad is because I hate 200mm fans biggrin.gif
> 
> 360 in the front will be the better choice for me.


Stop lie. I know you want 400mm rad









And I know how much you love the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The main reason why I won't be getting a 400mm rad is because I hate 200mm fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 360 in the front will be the better choice for me.


Nothing wrong with a 360, I personally have not had any problems with any of my 200mm fans. If anything you should learn how to lubricate your fans, something I plan to do if any of my fans start making noise. Fan constructions are very simple.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Nothing wrong with a 360, I personally have not had any problems with any of my 200mm fans. If anything you should learn how to lubricate your fans, something I plan to do if any of my fans start making noise. Fan constructions are very simple.


I've taken a part a few fans. It's not only the noise problems, I've had a few Spectre Pro's die on me. As in do not spin at all... Never had any problems with 120mm fans plus it means I get more choices in terms of colors as well as radiators.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Are the Spectre Pro 200mms even rated for high static pressure? I can't really compare the scaling from a 120mm fan standard.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Stop lie. I know you want 400mm rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know how much you love the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans


A wall of radiator.. what can you not love about that











And then another 400 up top..



You know you want to do it.


----------



## Darylrese

Haha 800mm of radiator in only two units...that's just mental!!!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Haha 800mm of radiator in only two units...that's just mental!!!


I never needed to water cool when I was in the UK, but now I'm back in Australia its a different story. I hope this summer it will be a different story.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah you can get away with air cooling here in all honesty but watercooling is still great anyway









I was going to delid my CPU but im not sure ill bother now...reading all the concerns etc in the delidding forum i'm not confident about doing it. CPU doesn't go above 74c anyway in PRIME95 and gaming is considerably less. Im pretty happy at 4.6ghz


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah you can get away with air cooling here in all honesty but watercooling is still great anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to delid my CPU but im not sure ill bother now...reading all the concerns etc in the delidding forum i'm not confident about doing it. CPU doesn't go above 74c anyway in PRIME95 and gaming is considerably less. Im pretty happy at 4.6ghz


After we spoke last night i put my cpu at 4.6 max was 56c, i dont think its worth me looping unless i do it just for my gpu


----------



## Darylrese

I have no idea how your temps are so low mate but that's really great temps! I always thought AMD ran hotter! Obviously not anymore!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have no idea how your temps are so low mate but that's really great temps! I always thought AMD ran hotter! Obviously not anymore!


its now at 4.5. Been playing a game for ages and its not even 43c


----------



## Darylrese

***...what program are you using to measure temperature?


----------



## Darylrese

OCN block W T F?...really?? lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> ***...what program are you using to measure temperature?


HWMONITOR, im going to put it through an hour test


----------



## Darylrese

Use CoreTemp please and report back after an hour of running PRIME95 Blend Test.

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Use CoreTemp please and report back after an hour of running PRIME95 Blend Test.
> 
> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


I will later, I'm at work at the moment.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> You know I am always going to second this


Haha, I knew that'd lure you in.

The front of my case is ready for the 400mm... only a matter of time.


----------



## Darylrese

Just took some more photos to try and capture the colour after i've added half a bottle of dye to the coolant!









It looks lighter in this picture compared to real life!...so do the braided cables!...weird


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just took some more photos to try and capture the colour after i've added half a bottle of dye to the coolant!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks lighter in this picture compared to real life!...so do the braided cables!...weird


Now that's more like it, looks to be matching fairly well atleast from the pictures!


----------



## Gyrael

Nice, looks you got it.


----------



## Darylrese

Yep i'm done with it for now









Watercooling my GPU's is getting less and less practical as i learn more about it.

If i watercool the cards i have now, the blocks are £80 each, are ugly as hell and you cant use the backplates which is one of my favourite parts of the card!

Might have to wait till i upgrade my GPU's but they are worth nothing now







I paid £340 each for them but now they are going for as little as £180 brand new









Il be lucky to get £300 for both so would need about £200 just to buy a single GTX 780









*...I just sold my old i5 2500k on ebay for £127.50!!! LOL*


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Have you thought about one of these for your GPU?
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX39770
> 
> In this case, I agree that this is a little on the pricy side. However, once again it's maintenance free. Unfortunately, it only has a one year warranty and I have no idea what their policy is toward leaks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If I seem to be commenting on some older comments it's because I'm on vacation (yay). I have been working on my car a bit, including this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this is the second Pyle double-din unit I have gotten in the last month that has a fault. Maybe they are a Pyle (of crap). I just can't decide if I want to RMA it over the issue mentioned in the video. I have to decide before the end of the week. I have contacted the company I bought it from to inform them that this one isn't working properly either. The last one had a faulty eject mechanism.


Yeah i thought about getting something similar for some time, even using a CPU cooler for the GPU lol. But for now i'm fine with it, temperature wise it's not a huge problem for my 780, though i do have a weird thing where my idle temps are as low as 29C but heavy load is as high as 86C. The normal range is about 37C idle and 80C load, not that, that is a huge margin but it's just a bit weird it's so cool idle but way hotter than it "should" be under load.

Wow two car stereos not working properly that freaking sucks, the second one you have now was that bought new? And where did you buy them exactly, on Ebay? Well my favorite car stereo brands have always been Pioneer, Kenwood and JVC. Though they might be on the pricier side of car stereos most of if not all their car stereos are great.

Take this old Kenwood from 88' was fantastic i have only tried a friends, and saw the video on youtube of what it really could. Really awesome from such an old car stereo.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Those were taken with the Nikon D7100, awesome camera but the kit lens isn't so great..
> Agreed.


Awesome! the D7100 and D7000 was also on my thought when deciding cameras, they are pretty much as good as a 7D if not better. So may i ask how much you gave for it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep i'm done with it for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling my GPU's is getting less and less practical as i learn more about it.
> 
> If i watercool the cards i have now, the blocks are £80 each, are ugly as hell and you cant use the backplates which is one of my favourite parts of the card!
> 
> Might have to wait till i upgrade my GPU's but they are worth nothing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid £340 each for them but now they are going for as little as £180 brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il be lucky to get £300 for both so would need about £200 just to buy a single GTX 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...I just sold my old i5 2500k on ebay for £127.50!!! LOL*


Yeah i have almost no reason to watercool my GPU for now either though it is on the hotter side on load, it's still within parameters, and in the winter time here it's usually in the minus degrees, so honestly i would only need it for 4-6 months and even then it's not huge. Albeit we had one of the hottest summers in over 10 years, with a humidity of well 99-100% seriously. And degrees going as high as 35C, really insane weather here, quite the extremes actually with really cold winters and really hot summers.

Honestly i think one of the GTX 670 waterblocks looks pretty sweet, this one for example. The EK-FC670 GTX DCII. And i'm pretty sure you can still use a backplate for it if i'm not mistaken










Hah also selling your 2500K for almost 130£ is insane, especially since it's Ebay i could never get any descent prices there. Luckily Denmark has it's kind of Ebay that is kind of a mix between Craigslist and Ebay


----------



## Darylrese

That's the block i was looking at mate, its fairly ugly. Also owners of that block are saying you cant reuse the Asus backplate, only an aftermarket EK one.

I know its was £127.50 and £5 postage. I also just sold my Corsair H100 for £64.99 + £8 postage...people pay way over the odds for second hard stuff on ebay uk! It was only £80.99 new!

Its just a shame the fees are so high, paypal have taken £5 per transaction, ebay take like 10% of your final value in fees and then listing fees the two items will probably end up costing me about £35 in fees


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That's the block i was looking at mate, its fairly ugly. Also owners of that block are saying you cant reuse the Asus backplate, only an aftermarket EK one.
> 
> I know its was £127.50 and £5 postage. I also just sold my Corsair H100 for £64.99 + £8 postage...people pay way over the odds for second hard stuff on ebay uk! Its just a shame the fees are so high, paypal have taken £5 per transaction, ebay take like 10% of your final value in fees and then listing fees!!


Oh okay, i don't think it looks that bad tbh but hey everyone has different tastes. I can agree with you it doesn't look as good as the Titan/780 waterblocks, i mean those things are just simple and clean nothing to it at all.

This one i mean.


Also yeah i know all about those stupid Ebay fees, i have only sold stuff once there never will again


----------



## Dragoon

Dayum! dat tape car stereo...

It might be just me lol... I love the design on the CSQ EK waterblocks. Really minimalistic.

I've been selling stuff on ebay to raise some funds for my watercooling gear, and yeah, the fees are outrageous... but unfortunately... it's one of the fastest ways to sell stuff... I sold my Nintendo DS Lite for £35 + 7.5£ shipping in less than 2 hours! Of course I got ripped off like 4£ through ebay+paypal fees









@Anonymous

You're in love with that block aren't you







You know you want it... you need it...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Dayum! dat tape car stereo...
> 
> It might be just me lol... I love the design on the CSQ EK waterblocks. Really minimalistic.
> 
> I've been selling stuff on ebay to raise some funds for my watercooling gear, and yeah, the fees are outrageous... but unfortunately... it's one of the fastest ways to sell stuff... I sold my Nintendo DS Lite for £35 + 7.5£ shipping in less than 2 hours! Of course I got ripped off like 4£ through ebay+paypal fees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Anonymous
> 
> You're in love with that block aren't you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want it... you need it...


NOOOOO you didn't just say those words D:< but i need a shiet ton more money if i wanna complete the loop, and having the stuff just laying around without assembling it, i would just go crazy









But here is the list of things i want at least some of it:

EK - FC Titan SE - Acetal = 95€
Koolance CPU-380I = 75€
MCP-655 = 100€
FrozenQ Liquid Fusion 250mm = 93€

The rest i'm not sure about especially what to get to make the MCP-655 look better and that would also fit with the Liquid Fusion.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Hello everyone

Well, i'm in the process to build a new system (i7 4770k).Do you believe the 600T it's still a good case with future or to find something else ?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> Well, i'm in the process to build a new system (i7 4770k).Do you believe the 600T it's still a good case with future or to find something else ?


It really depends on what you wanna do with it. At the moment I could not see myself with any other case on the market except for my beloved 600T. It's not a perfect case by any strech, but you can make it yours. It has personality, it's not just anther piece of metal and plastic bashed together. It's special.

I can't really explain it but I think I'm not the only one that thinks like this.

Like I've said in a previous post regarding a similar question. This case is amazing, not due to it being a perfect case but rather because it's not.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I seriously wish they would make a corsair 600t v2 (version 2) with 2x120/140 intake + 1 bottom intake and the choice of having a 2x120/140 top exhaust....i love this case but the more i think about watercooling the more i think im gonna get a case that will require less mod to fit a custom loop....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I was SOOOOO lucky with my PSU. I used to have a 700w which was fine but then one day play.com decided to sell the Corsair HX1050 for £62.99 which I think was a huge pricing error, I quickly ordered one having heard from a friend about it thinking it would never arrive, then about a week later it turned up on my doorstep!!!
> 
> About an hour after I ordered it, it went back up to £189.99....WIN!
> 
> This is the biggest bargain of my life...they still sell for about £170 now!


Wow, talk about an awesome deal. I never seem to come across deals like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> ***...what program are you using to measure temperature?


He is using an AMD CPU. Not only do they seem to run a little cooler than Intel CPUs, but from what I have heard in the Hydro thread, they do not report temps correctly. You can likely add 10c to that temp.

That is the main reason why I stopped purchasing AMD CPUs years ago. They never seemed to play nice with temperature monitoring software at the time, and I was tired of seeing all the Intel people happy with their monitoring while my systems would never monitor properly.

Now I'm sorry I didn't bookmark that particular discussion in the Hydro thread, but I'm sure it can be googled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep i'm done with it for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling my GPU's is getting less and less practical as i learn more about it.
> 
> If i watercool the cards i have now, the blocks are £80 each, are ugly as hell and you cant use the backplates which is one of my favourite parts of the card!
> 
> Might have to wait till i upgrade my GPU's but they are worth nothing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid £340 each for them but now they are going for as little as £180 brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il be lucky to get £300 for both so would need about £200 just to buy a single GTX 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...I just sold my old i5 2500k on ebay for £127.50!!! LOL*


One last thing to consider, if you haven't already, are air coolers such as this:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX40460

While not as good as water cooling, they do lower temps. I have read good things from people who have used them. They're not all that expensive either ( $85 CDN).


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I seriously wish they would make a corsair 600t v2 (version 2) with 2x120/140 intake + 1 bottom intake and the choice of having a 2x120/140 top exhaust....i love this case but the more i think about watercooling the more i think im gonna get a case that will require less mod to fit a custom loop....


Seriously!!!! Anyone can just buy stuff and shove it in a case with no modding... boring!!!, no offense to anyone.. hopefully you know what I mean. And these builds should NEVER be Mod of the Month, just another dig. But back to the point, modding your case to fit all the stuff in is seriously the most fun and interesting part about it. And it sets your system apart from any schmuck out there.

These 600T can hold a lot of stuff. Re-sale of this case would not be that much, having fun and modding the [email protected] out of it would be worth more than you would get for the case.









If you end up not needing the case and want to give it to a new home, I'm in Sydney. But I can't promise that I would be gentle to it


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Awesome! the D7100 and D7000 was also on my thought when deciding cameras, they are pretty much as good as a 7D if not better. So may i ask how much you gave for it?
> Yeah i have


I actually planned on the D7000 but the D7100 was released right as I was ready to purchase, I think I paid around $1700 AUD for it with the 18-105 kit lens.
Sorry, little off topic


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> I actually planned on the D7000 but the D7100 was released right as I was ready to purchase, I think I paid around $1700 AUD for it with the 18-105 kit lens.
> Sorry, little off topic












I prefer my EOS 5D MKII, but then it always comes down to the quality of the glass. I only purchase L Series now and I love my 70-200mm 2.8 MKII and my 24-70mm 2.8. Upgrading your body all the time can be a bottomless pit, but investing in good glass (lens) is a much better investment.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my EOS 5D MKII, but then it always comes down to the quality of the glass. I only purchase L Series now and I love my 70-200mm 2.8 MKII and my 24-70mm 2.8. Upgrading your body all the time can be a bottomless pit, but investing in good glass (lens) is a much better investment.











Agreed!
This is my first dslr so I won't be upgrading the body for a very long time, as you said good quality glass is all I'll be investing in.
P.s The MKII is fantastic.

Sorry, still off topic....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I have my headphones on most of the time too, but still I believe it can be quieter.


I have significantly reduced the fan speeds on my H100i to match the SP120 quiet edition fans. Its as quiet as your rig in your video now haha! But temps on the other hand seem nasty, occasionally shooting above 62c under gaming loads(sadly for the FX 8350 the safe temps to operate at are 62c).


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Seriously!!!! Anyone can just buy stuff and shove it in a case with no modding... boring!!!, no offense to anyone.. hopefully you know what I mean. And these builds should NEVER be Mod of the Month, just another dig. But back to the point, modding your case to fit all the stuff in is seriously the most fun and interesting part about it. And it sets your system apart from any schmuck out there.
> 
> These 600T can hold a lot of stuff. Re-sale of this case would not be that much, having fun and modding the [email protected] out of it would be worth more than you would get for the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you end up not needing the case and want to give it to a new home, I'm in Sydney. But I can't promise that I would be gentle to it


I think my next investment will be a dremmel....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my EOS 5D MKII, but then it always comes down to the quality of the glass. I only purchase L Series now and I love my 70-200mm 2.8 MKII and my 24-70mm 2.8. Upgrading your body all the time can be a bottomless pit, but investing in good glass (lens) is a much better investment.


Still rocking my canon 550D,my fav lens is still my nifty fifty....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I have significantly reduced the fan speeds on my H100i to match the SP120 quiet edition fans. Its as quiet as your rig in your video now haha! But temps on the other hand seem nasty, occasionally shooting above 62c under gaming loads(sadly for the FX 8350 the safe temps to operate at are 62c).


Tried using my gelid wings which are quieter compared to stock fans but the heat just shot up,once i get home from work im gonna put my corsair sp 120's on,even tho they are almost as loud as stock fans,but no whine and i would rather have more noise with better temps....you guys think your rigs are loud may have to make a video of my 780's running on load,now thats loud....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Tried using my gelid wings which are quieter compared to stock fans but the heat just shot up,once i get home from work im gonna put my corsair sp 120's on,even tho they are almost as loud as stock fans,but no whine and i would rather have more noise with better temps....you guys think your rigs are loud may have to make a video of my 780's running on load,now thats loud....


Haha we should have a competition to see whose current 600T rig can wake up the neighbours!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Haha we should have a competition to see whose current 600T rig can wake up the neighbours!


I always hear people say the loudest things in thier rigs are the h100/h100i stock fans,dnt get me wrong they are loud,but my reference cards are the loudest part of my rig,you dnt want to even hear those things @ 100% fan when benching,thank goodness its winter here,come summer only the gods can help us gamers in australia....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I always hear people say the loudest things in thier rigs are the h100/h100i stock fans,dnt get me wrong they are loud,but my reference cards are the loudest part of my rig,you dnt want to even hear those things @ 100% fan when benching,thank goodness its winter here,come summer only the gods can help us gamers in australia....


Well I live in Singapore so not much difference in temps wise here lol! Freaking equator man


----------



## robbiq

Hey guys, a quick question for those with the clear side panel: I found a local place where I live that will do the clear side panel in 1/4" with cutouts for two 120mm fans and polished for $45, and in 3/8" for $75. Will the 1/4" work or is the 3/8" a better fit?


----------



## Shadowline2553

I was wondering if one of those NZXT 200mmx30mm fans work in our chassis if the HDD cages have been removed and placed in front of the PSU?


----------



## robbiq

i believe that the mounting holes don't line up (easy fix with a little modding) but thickwise it will fit


----------



## Shadowline2553

I am trying to find a good intake fan for my Red monster... seeing if there is anything out there better than my spectre pros.


----------



## AlDyer

Ok people. AMD CPU's run cooler than Intel, because of 32nm and soldering, but they still output more heat than Intel. Cooling the die is just more effective. AMD CPU's have lower temp tolerance too, though. Hope this helped a bit at least









P.S. Delid your ivy and haswell chips they have too much glue


----------



## Darylrese

Im not sure why a few people here are reporting noisey SP120's I seriously cant hear mine on full speed...I have 3 and even if I put my ear upto the fans I cant hear a peep...wonder whats going on


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Im not sure why a few people here are reporting noisey SP120's I seriously cant hear mine on full speed...I have 3 and even if I put my ear upto the fans I cant hear a peep...wonder whats going on


Are you using performance or quiet editions? Cos the H100i stock ones are hella loud


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Ok people. AMD CPU's run cooler than Intel, because of 32nm and soldering, but they still output more heat than Intel. Cooling the die is just more effective. AMD CPU's have lower temp tolerance too, though. Hope this helped a bit at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Delid your ivy and haswell chips they have too much glue


I am very tempted by delidding my 3770k, I even have some band new CLU for the job but i'm scared of doing it and what it can do to resale value.

I'm waiting to see how Krullmeisters goes tonight before even thinking about it


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Im not sure why a few people here are reporting noisey SP120's I seriously cant hear mine on full speed...I have 3 and even if I put my ear upto the fans I cant hear a peep...wonder whats going on


OK..this is how i see Darylrese and his sp 120's....its like being married with an annoying wife,eventually you learn to block that sound out...lol....Thats why you cant hear you sp120,cause they get and i quote "Hella Loud"....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> OK..this is how i see Darylrese and his sp 120's....its like being married with an annoying wife,eventually you learn to block that sound out...lol....Thats why you cant hear you sp120,cause they get and i quote "Hella Loud"....


LOL!


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I am very tempted by delidding my 3770k, I even have some band new CLU for the job but i'm scared of doing it and what it can do to resale value.
> 
> I'm waiting to see how Krullmeisters goes tonight before even thinking about it


You can always just glue the IHS back on cant you?


----------



## Darylrese

I have the Quiet Edition SP120's...do you guys have the Performance editions??

Honestly quietest fan's ive ever owned.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> You can always just glue the IHS back on cant you?


Id like to think you could but no-one has confirmed this yet to me.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have the Quiet Edition SP120's...do you guys have the Performance editions??
> 
> Honestly quietest fan's ive ever owned.


Guilty....just installed them when I got home from work tonight,couldnt listen to the stock fans anymore and my gelid wings tho quieter just wont cut it since I will be trying for the 5.0ghz club come tomorrow....


----------



## Darylrese

5.0ghz...your brave! I should really push my chip further but meh. I hate seeing high temps! Im scared pushing it past 1.3v tbh.

Do did you have the quiet edition or performance edition? im confused...doesn't take much


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 5.0ghz...your brave! I should really push my chip further but meh. I hate seeing high temps! Im scared pushing it past 1.3v tbh.
> 
> Do did you have the quiet edition or performance edition? im confused...doesn't take much


I have the performance edition....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have the Quiet Edition SP120's...do you guys have the Performance editions??
> 
> Honestly quietest fan's ive ever owned.


Your Silent Wings 2 would disagree









I got both,SilentWings 2 is way better IMO


----------



## Darylrese

I forgot I had a silent wings 2 new in the packet still









Ah yeah I heard the performance editions are loud as hell! I only have experience with Quiet Editions which are.....erm.....quiet! Quite sufficient for watercooling


----------



## eXsoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just took some more photos to try and capture the colour after i've added half a bottle of dye to the coolant!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks lighter in this picture compared to real life!...so do the braided cables!...weird










that look awesome! It's a bit funny because i been following you for a while on the mods you do and i been think about doing water cooling as well, do to the temps in my room it's been a bit hot some times.. What temps are you getting with the signal loop and if you don't mind helping a water cooling noob out. what part did you use and do you have any tips??

-eXsoR


----------



## Gyrael

So how about those EVGA SLI bridges? They look pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> So how about those EVGA SLI bridges? They look pretty ridiculous.


In a good way.

I'd get some if I had multiple cards for sure! Love hard SLI bridges rather than the soft boring ones.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> In a good way.
> 
> I'd get some if I had multiple cards for sure! Love hard SLI bridges rather than the soft boring ones.


Man crossfire bridges sucks the worse. 9 out of 10 they are orange.. so i covered mine in carbon fiber (obviously) then wrote "Twin Frozr III" on it with white liquid chalk


----------



## Shadowline2553

Looking at airflow numbers I see that no 200 pushes more air than the Spectre Pros the only other fan that might do the job... might be too small a Silverstone AP181, I can get one at Memory Express for $15, but is it a better fan than the Spectre Pro, and how could it be made to fit without serious modding?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Looking at airflow numbers I see that no 200 pushes more air than the Spectre Pros the only other fan that might do the job... might be too small a Silverstone AP181, I can get one at Memory Express for $15, but is it a better fan than the Spectre Pro, and how could it be made to fit without serious modding?


Airflow wise the sp's are the best no doubt about it.

The 181 should be able to be mounted by using the mesh as screw holes and using either a screw with s wide head or what ever those round things are called in English. Called bricka in Swedish lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Stupid phone


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Airflow wise the sp's are the best no doubt about it.
> 
> The 181 should be able to be mounted by using the mesh as screw holes and using either a screw with s wide head or what ever those round things are called in English. Called bricka in Swedish lol


I am looking mainly for the fan that will feed the GPUs, the CPU and VRMs will be under water and the back fan on the case is going to be switched to intake with a filter to feed cool air up into the rad... at least that is one way I thought might work.


----------



## CTV

Hey guys

I used to own a graphite grey 600T and sold it to get a silver one recently. Unfortunately my house was broken into and my "baby" was stolen.

I am unsure which color option I now want as replacement. I am leaning towards the white special edition this time but I am not sure.

My concerns however regarding the white one are:

1.) Dirt. I am very pedantic and ensure that I at least once a week (in some case two weeks at worst) to clean my rig, screen, keyboard and mouse by dusting them off first and then to wipe them down with damp/mildly wet microfibre cloth. Not sure if this will be sufficient. I am also not sure how quickly and easily dirt will show up in the first place?

2.) Fading. I read somewhere that Corsair spent a lot of time researching the paint used on the white special edition to ensure it is UV resistant etc. Realistically speaking, how well will it hold up, especially over an extended period of time like a few years (not just months)?

Any opinions you guys can share will be appreciated. Any of you white special edition owners out there that can share your personal experiences and opinions? Any regrets or advise? I would be keen to hear from owners who had their white special editions for quite some time (few years) to hear how it has been holding up with regards to dirt, fading etc.

Thanks


----------



## Krullmeister

Anyone here who doesn't have BF3?

Thought I'd give you lot first dibs. First reply get's my code!

only rule is you gotta be a member here.


----------



## Darylrese

I also have an assassins creed 3 CODE somewhere if a regular member of this forum wants it! Also some in game credit for world of tanks and planet side 2 and hawken


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I also have an assassins creed 3 CODE somewhere if a regular member of this forum wants it! Also some in game credit for world of tanks and planet side 2 and hawken


Btw guys the https://www.humblebundle.com/ is now up with the Origin Bundle, if anyone wants to pick up some games on the cheap. I have Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box, Mirrors Edge and Crysis 2: Maximum Edition that i can give away if anyone is interested


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I also have an assassins creed 3 CODE somewhere if a regular member of this forum wants it! Also some in game credit for world of tanks and planet side 2 and hawken


igm credits for WoT please


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I also have an assassins creed 3 CODE somewhere if a regular member of this forum wants it! Also some in game credit for world of tanks and planet side 2 and hawken


I'll take assassins creed if you still have it....


----------



## Darylrese

Feeling the love in here today!

Oh balls.....i just dug the in game credit vouchers and they expired on 30th June 2013.....what a ripp!!!!

I will hunt for the AC3....Hopefully it wont be the same!

Zillerella im so sorry







If you want i can email the code and you can try it anyway?


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I used to own a graphite grey 600T and sold it to get a silver one recently. Unfortunately my house was broken into and my "baby" was stolen.
> 
> I am unsure which color option I now want as replacement. I am leaning towards the white special edition this time but I am not sure.
> 
> My concerns however regarding the white one are:
> 
> 1.) Dirt. I am very pedantic and ensure that I at least once a week (in some case two weeks at worst) to clean my rig, screen, keyboard and mouse by dusting them off first and then to wipe them down with damp/mildly wet microfibre cloth. Not sure if this will be sufficient. I am also not sure how quickly and easily dirt will show up in the first place?
> 
> 2.) Fading. I read somewhere that Corsair spent a lot of time researching the paint used on the white special edition to ensure it is UV resistant etc. Realistically speaking, how well will it hold up, especially over an extended period of time like a few years (not just months)?
> 
> Any opinions you guys can share will be appreciated. Any of you white special edition owners out there that can share your personal experiences and opinions? Any regrets or advise? I would be keen to hear from owners who had their white special editions for quite some time (few years) to hear how it has been holding up with regards to dirt, fading etc.
> 
> Thanks


Bump


----------



## Darylrese

I have had my WHITE 600T for almost 2 years now and its as white as the day i got it....no issues here!

It doesn't 'yellow' like old white pc's. Dust collects around the fan controller every so often but a quick wipe with a cleaning cloth does the trick.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXsoR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that look awesome! It's a bit funny because i been following you for a while on the mods you do and i been think about doing water cooling as well, do to the temps in my room it's been a bit hot some times.. What temps are you getting with the signal loop and if you don't mind helping a water cooling noob out. what part did you use and do you have any tips??
> 
> -eXsoR


Arghhh I have a stalker!!!

Only joking, nice to know someone is following my build and updates.

Sure thing mate, My max temp is 74c so far with a 4.6ghz overclock on my 3770k. Temps dropped about 10c when watercooling vs the H100 i used to have.

I just went with the XSPC Raystorm 750 EX240 kit, it was about £30 more than a H100i so its a bargain!

http://www.xs-pc.com/watercooling-kits/raystorm-750-ex240-watercooling-kit

I am a noob to watercooling too, but ill give anything a go and i'm glad i did! I'm now itching to get my GPU's watercooled!

It was actually quite simple to install, and it was a great deal of fun too!

Plenty of tips, depends what you would like to know?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Feeling the love in here today!
> 
> Oh balls.....i just dug the in game credit vouchers and they expired on 30th June 2013.....what a ripp!!!!
> 
> I will hunt for the AC3....Hopefully it wont be the same!
> 
> Zillerella im so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want i can email the code and you can try it anyway?


Waiting for pm with the assassin creed code....







....Been meaning to ask you,did you overclock the 3770k with hyperthreading on....


----------



## Darylrese

Yes mate HT is turned on....how are you getting on with your 3820? Also PM just sent! ENJOY fella


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> I have had my WHITE 600T for almost 2 years now and its as white as the day i got it....no issues here!
> 
> It doesn't 'yellow' like old white pc's. Dust collects around the fan controller every so often but a quick wipe with a cleaning cloth does the trick.


This ^ though i haven't owned my 600T for years it sure holds up nice after about 6 months for me, honestly there is very minimal cleaning to do. There is some dust collecting on the inside of course after a while that happens with a relatively open case. But again very minimal cleaning the top of the PSU and HDD brackets once in a while is all i need to clean, the floor keeps very dust free.

Of course i can't speak 100% of the paint since i haven't owned it for years, but i can assure you it's a VERY good coating.

Here is a quote from Hexus *"Corsair claims to have spent a considerable amount of time in developing the paint used to achieve the gleaming white finish, and categorically states that it won't be susceptible to fading or yellowing. Only time will determine how well the white colouring holds up, but Corsair's build quality does give us hope; like its graphite grey predecessor, the Special Edition White 600T feels sturdy, tightly knitted together and well-built throughout."*

So yeah take that for what it is


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yes mate HT is turned on....how are you getting on with your 3820? Also PM just sent! ENJOY fella


Same here overclocked my 3820 with HT on....I have been reading that it takes less voltage to overclock cpu's with HT off,will be trying for 5.0ghz this weekend,tho i may have to up the voltage to about 1.4-1.46,not sure i want to run it that high....


----------



## Darylrese

Thats a great result for a 'locked' CPU...congrats dude!

I haven't pushed mine yet, i get put off when i see over 80c on the core temp. I don't know why as i know its fine but its not even that hot here yet so if it reached 80c now i dread to think in the summer lol

Delidding seems the best idea for temps but just so risky. Saw someone in the delidding forum do it today and he chipped the edges of his CPU doing it!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Anyone here who doesn't have BF3?
> 
> Thought I'd give you lot first dibs. First reply get's my code!
> 
> only rule is you gotta be a member here.


If its still up for grabs.. Yes please with a fan on top,







can't stand cod anymore


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thats a great result for a 'locked' CPU...congrats dude!
> 
> I haven't pushed mine yet, i get put off when i see over 80c on the core temp. I don't know why as i know its fine but its not even that hot here yet so if it reached 80c now i dread to think in the summer lol
> 
> Delidding seems the best idea for temps but just so risky. Saw someone in the delidding forum do it today and he chipped the edges of his CPU doing it!


Yeah im worried about pushing it from 4.5 to 5.0,its winter now so everything runs good....







, but come summer here it can go as high as 40-43c on a really hot day,and tho i love the heat (being from jamaica) my rig dnt like it as much,i will say i hate winter,jamaica doesnt have winter so being here is like living in a fridge at times,the only season i love here is summer....







....But i kinda like winter because it keeps my rig cool....


----------



## Darylrese

I wish i had air conditioning and a giant duct directly into the front of my case haha

Im trying to work out what voltage / temps are going to be good for 4.8ghz / 5.0ghz on my 3770k

I can do

4.5ghz @ 1.164v
4.6ghz @ 1.200v
4.8ghz @ 1.296v (untested with PRIME95 as of yet) IBT passes but temps upto 80c already


----------



## Darylrese

Just tried 5.0ghz @ 1.368v and in IBT it reached 96c on core and restart itself LOL


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I wish i had air conditioning and a giant duct directly into the front of my case haha
> 
> Im trying to work out what voltage / temps are going to be good for 4.8ghz / 5.0ghz on my 3770k
> 
> I can do
> 
> 4.5ghz @ 1.164v
> 4.6ghz @ 1.200v
> 4.8ghz @ 1.296v (untested with PRIME95 as of yet) IBT passes but temps upto 87c already


4.8ghz @ 1.296v isnt if thats summer weather....Do your gpu usage run at 90-90% usage when gaming,my 780's when playing bf3 and crysis 3 runs about 65-70% but in tomb raider in the 90's....Thats why i went for a cpu with hyperthreading,was told it would help with bf3 and cry 3....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just tried 5.0ghz @ 1.368v and in IBT it reached 96c on core and restart itself LOL


Time to delid....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Seriously!!!! Anyone can just buy stuff and shove it in a case with no modding... boring!!!, no offense to anyone.. hopefully you know what I mean. And these builds should NEVER be Mod of the Month, just another dig. But back to the point, modding your case to fit all the stuff in is seriously the most fun and interesting part about it. And it sets your system apart from any schmuck out there.
> 
> These 600T can hold a lot of stuff. Re-sale of this case would not be that much, having fun and modding the [email protected] out of it would be worth more than you would get for the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you end up not needing the case and want to give it to a new home, I'm in Sydney. But I can't promise that I would be gentle to it


I agree, and I disagree.

I seriously see the amazing custom builds out there (like you have done) and I can appreciate all the hard work that went into them. I can also look at a well done virgin case that has had a lot of care taken to make everything clean and new looking, and I can appreciate that too. Especially if the owner has added a few custom touches like lighting, water loop or other touches that don't necessarily involve modding the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I always hear people say the loudest things in thier rigs are the h100/h100i stock fans,dnt get me wrong they are loud,but my reference cards are the loudest part of my rig,you dnt want to even hear those things @ 100% fan when benching,thank goodness its winter here,come summer only the gods can help us gamers in australia....


Agree 100%. My two reference cards can sound like an airplane revving up to take off. When they get going really full blast, they drown out everything else in the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> I was wondering if one of those NZXT 200mmx30mm fans work in our chassis if the HDD cages have been removed and placed in front of the PSU?


I have one of those fans in my case now (the 166 cfm version). As Robbiq mentioned, they don't line up with the mounting holes but they work great. You will have to either move the drive cage back or cut the curl off of the front left edge (which is what I did).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Looking at airflow numbers I see that no 200 pushes more air than the Spectre Pros the only other fan that might do the job... might be too small a Silverstone AP181, I can get one at Memory Express for $15, but is it a better fan than the Spectre Pro, and how could it be made to fit without serious modding?


The 166 cfm NZXT 200mm fan kicks the 200mm Spectre Pro (I have both here), but you do require slight modding to fit the NZXT fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Airflow wise the sp's are the best no doubt about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The 181 should be able to be mounted by using the mesh as screw holes and using either a screw with s wide head or what ever those round things are called in English. Called bricka in Swedish
> 
> 
> lol


Sorry, but the Spectre Pro is not the best airflow.

Edit:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX31261


----------



## jdk90

So I'm thinking of skipping Corsair's H100 and going straight to a custom loop, can anyone tell me where I could get my hands on a chrome XSPC Raystorm? I'm in Brisbane, Australia.









http://www.xs-pc.com/waterblocks-cpu/raystorm-cpu-waterblock-intel-chrome


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> So I'm thinking of skipping Corsair's H100 and going straight to a custom loop, can anyone tell me where I could get my hands on a chrome XSPC Raystorm? I'm in Brisbane, Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/waterblocks-cpu/raystorm-cpu-waterblock-intel-chrome


Give pccasegear.com a call or send an email to the sales team, they should be able to add it to there next order. They are pretty good that way, but there would be a delay in getting it. Otherwise do the same thing with frozencpu.com as they would get it quicker, and if its just that one item then postage would not be a killer. But unfortunately, you live in Australia so if there's anything specific you want its normally going to be an import.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.296v isnt if thats summer weather....Do your gpu usage run at 90-90% usage when gaming,my 780's when playing bf3 and crysis 3 runs about 65-70% but in tomb raider in the 90's....Thats why i went for a cpu with hyperthreading,was told it would help with bf3 and cry 3....


Although it technically is summer here its not actually hot...this is a British summer which means temps of low to mid 20s if we are lucky!

Useage depends on the game mate. Some games scale amazingly in sli others do not. The reason your seeing lower useage in crysis 3 is because your CPU is bottlenecking your GPUs I think. Someone said the same thing happened to theirs until they got hex core. Tomb raider is very well optimised and will almost Max both cards out. Totally depends on the game mate


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Although it technically is summer here its not actually hot...this is a British summer which means temps of low to mid 20s if we are lucky!
> 
> Useage depends on the game mate. Some games scale amazingly in sli others do not. The reason your seeing lower useage in crysis 3 is because your CPU is bottlenecking your GPUs I think. Someone said the same thing happened to theirs until they got hex core. Tomb raider is very well optimised and will almost Max both cards out. Totally depends on the game mate


Will be going for a hexa core eventually,maybe a used 3930k or a 4930k when released....


----------



## Solonowarion




----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Hardware Porn Inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I seriously love that piping.. I wish I could add some to my build.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> If its still up for grabs.. Yes please with a fan on top,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't stand cod anymore


You are a super star







now I can get some practice before BF4 is released.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Give pccasegear.com a call or send an email to the sales team, they should be able to add it to there next order. They are pretty good that way, but there would be a delay in getting it. Otherwise do the same thing with frozencpu.com as they would get it quicker, and if its just that one item then postage would not be a killer. But unfortunately, you live in Australia so if there's anything specific you want its normally going to be an import.


Thanks mate, will do








I've always had a good experience with pccasegear, I don't mind having to import something I really want.. Just so much cheaper buying local most of the time.


----------



## blownbarge

Work in progress, i've hit a hiccup with the drive bays, might as well remove the bays now


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blownbarge*
> 
> Work in progress, i've hit a hiccup with the drive bays, might as well remove the bays now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job!

I like that you put the ARES II radiator where the PSU usually is. Speaking of which, Will you move it around later or will you place the PSU somewhere else?


----------



## blownbarge

I just sat the fan there its not going there . I wan to fit the ares into my loop im waiting for a response from ek and dangerdan on making something upon, i found this over at ROG but its not the most ideal way


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blownbarge*
> 
> I just sat the fan there its not going there . I wan to fit the ares into my loop im waiting for a response from ek and dangerdan on making something upon, i found this over at ROG but its not the most ideal way
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had my suspicions but you never know here!

That looks quite interesting, if you pull it off that'd be pretty badass.

Are you having any problems with the ARES? I've read about a lot of people having massive driver issues to the point where it's unusable.


----------



## blownbarge

Na not yet touch wood , but i have only fired the card up for a hour or so ...
Asus Australia are in contact with me about it so hopefully it gets sorted or ill have a expensive paper weight


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blownbarge*
> 
> Na not yet touch wood , but i have only fired the card up for a hour or so ...
> Asus Australia are in contact with me about it so hopefully it gets sorted or ill have a expensive paper weight


That's good anyway, the experiences I've seen with this and people I've been in contact with pretty much said that ASUS was just gonna leave it and not release any patched drivers.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh my god that's what I want with my loop the green to match my room. Very very awesome, you should take a pic of the whole case


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

O.K minor upgrade to my rig,got the corsair AX 860 and also removed the corsair red cables just sticking with black cables,they do look more subtle....


----------



## Shadowline2553

The red ones are what I am going to get for my AXi PSU.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> The red ones are what I am going to get for my AXi PSU.


I'm getting my red ones next week









On another note.. Just had a first go at overclocking, only managed 4.7GHz @ 1.4V on my 3770k..


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi everyone! Its been a while since I posted here. I need some help (choosing some parts mainly) so please bear with the long post.

This is what the inside of my case currently looks like. (pardon the sucky cable management and the bad photography. advice on either is most welcome.)


Long story short - the congested case with stock fans in a room with no AC in summer in a country with high ambient temps is killing my GPU overclocks and isn't allowing for any CPU overclocks at all. Thus I'm considering watercooling my components although I'm extremely scared of drowning my components should something go wrong. I should note at this point that I have no knowledge on watercooling because I never learned about it since I never thought that I'd actually consider doing it.

i) Which watercooling kit would be best for putting the MVF, the 3770K and the Titan under water? (I'd rather not go into the trouble of buying separately since I know nothing about this stuff. Also, aesthetics is very important to me - white and silver is my choice of color for components inside the case.)

ii) What is the best watercooling solution if I plan on doing it only to the GPU? Budget is a concern right now, so I want to ensure that I get the best performance from my GPU at least.

iii) What fan configuration is advisable for my system? I want the most airflow even if it comes with a lot of noise. The Titan at 85% fan speed surpasses any sound coming from my case, so noise isn't an issue.

I have some other questions as well that I'll post later, but these are my major concerns right now so I need at least a ballpark figure of the expense I'm looking at for these components. Any other solution on how I can improve thermals is also welcome. Thanks a lot!


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi everyone! Its been a while since I posted here. I need some help (choosing some parts mainly) so please bear with the long post.
> 
> This is what the inside of my case currently looks like. (pardon the sucky cable management and the bad photography. advice on either is most welcome.)
> 
> 
> Long story short - the congested case with stock fans in a room with no AC in summer in a country with high ambient temps is killing my GPU overclocks and isn't allowing for any CPU overclocks at all. Thus I'm considering watercooling my components although I'm extremely scared of drowning my components should something go wrong. I should note at this point that I have no knowledge on watercooling because I never learned about it since I never thought that I'd actually consider doing it.
> 
> i) Which watercooling kit would be best for putting the MVF, the 3770K and the Titan under water? (I'd rather not go into the trouble of buying separately since I know nothing about this stuff. Also, aesthetics is very important to me - white and silver is my choice of color for components inside the case.)
> 
> ii) What is the best watercooling solution if I plan on doing it only to the GPU? Budget is a concern right now, so I want to ensure that I get the best performance from my GPU at least.
> 
> iii) What fan configuration is advisable for my system? I want the most airflow even if it comes with a lot of noise. The Titan at 85% fan speed surpasses any sound coming from my case, so noise isn't an issue.
> 
> I have some other questions as well that I'll post later, but these are my major concerns right now so I need at least a ballpark figure of the expense I'm looking at for these components. Any other solution on how I can improve thermals is also welcome. Thanks a lot!


Your Titan's fan is at 85%?







That must be extremely loud, mine never goes over 57%...
Upgrade those stock Corsair fans!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Your Titan's fan is at 85%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be extremely loud, mine never goes over 57%...
> Upgrade those stock Corsair fans!


I use a custom fan curve. The fan is set to run at 85% when temps hit 75c, which happens often when playing games like Crysis 3 and Metro Last Light. Plus I don't have an AC in my room and thus there is no way I can keep the temps down with the current cooling solution I have.

What fan setup are you using? 2 200mm as intake from the front and top? and 120mm for exhaust?


----------



## Darylrese

Those stock corsair fans are rubbish! They hardly move any air and are loud! My first suggestion is get some decent airflow in that case. A cooler master megaflow in the front, corsair af120 or be quiet silent wings 2 in the back and two af120s in the top if your keeping an air cooler. Water cooling will be the best solution bit its pricey. A side intake fan does wonders for graphic card cooling. You could use the side mesh with some intake fans or mod your side window like I did to allow a 120mm intake fan to be fitted


----------



## Krullmeister

Woopsie!


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*






Woopsie!

You crazy bsatard!


----------



## Darylrese

LOL

Stop tempting me KrullyWully!!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Stop tempting me KrullyWully!!


Just do it already!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> O.K minor upgrade to my rig,got the corsair AX 860 and also removed the corsair red cables just sticking with black cables,they do look more subtle....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job. Looks very clean. I like it.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice job. Looks very clean. I like it.


I like it too, great job man!

Only thing is the HDD cages. Remove the top one and move the bottom one closer to the PSU. It would look much better and increase airflow in your case.

How are the GTX 780's in SLI? They cost a fortune here £1000+ for the pair)

Still really loving that spacing between the cards, that will be so beneficial for aircooling. Im stuffed as i have a soundcard which needs a PCI-E slot too, but im going down the road of watercooling graphics cards anyway


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice job. Looks very clean. I like it.


Thanks man....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I like it too, great job man!
> 
> Only thing is the HDD cages. Remove the top one and move the bottom one closer to the PSU. It would look much better and increase airflow in your case.
> 
> How are the GTX 780's in SLI? They cost a fortune here £1000+ for the pair)
> 
> Still really loving that spacing between the cards, that will be so beneficial for aircooling. Im stuffed as i have a soundcard which needs a PCI-E slot too, but im going down the road of watercooling graphics cards anyway


I get OCD with the HDD cages removed,i dnt like the look of it not being there,tried it once and it drove me nuts so i put them back in right away....SLI is going great no complaints yet,could be because its winter,here they both cost me $1600 combined,will see what the future holds,if my surgery goes well then after that i may watercool,if surgery doesnt go well i might no be alive to care about watercooling....


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Those stock corsair fans are rubbish! They hardly move any air and are loud! My first suggestion is get some decent airflow in that case. A cooler master megaflow in the front, corsair af120 or be quiet silent wings 2 in the back and two af120s in the top if your keeping an air cooler. Water cooling will be the best solution bit its pricey. A side intake fan does wonders for graphic card cooling. You could use the side mesh with some intake fans or mod your side window like I did to allow a 120mm intake fan to be fitted


I don't think that the Megaflow comes with White LED. So I think I want to opt for Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm with White LED. Are they as good as the CM ones?

What if I put another 200mm Bitfenix on top instead of two 120mm ones? Will that be worse than two 120mm?
Also, does it make a difference if I use SP120 instead of AF120 in the back?

I'm determined not to use the side mesh panel as long as I can afford not to. It will ruin my view of the Titan, plus it will make it easier for dust to get inside the case. Can I still get a well-ventilated case without using the mesh panel?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Buttsy

Hey everyone,

Long time reader of OCNet & First time poster, just thought I'd share my recent new build with everyone.

I've upgraded from - Core i7 960 @ 4.0 GHz | Corsair Graphite 600T White | ASUS Rampage II Gene X58 | ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII | 12GB Corsair DDR3 with Twin Fan Airflow 2 | Samsung 128 gig 830 Series SSD | 2TB Seagate Barracuda HDD | Corsair HX-1050W Silver PSU | Corsair Hydro Series H50 CPU Cooler with Twin 120mm Fans | Windows 7 Home 64bit |

I'm now rocking -

Core i7 4770K _@ 3.9 GHz - 39 x 100.2 @ 1.22Vcore_ | Corsair Graphite 600T White Edition ATX Case | ASUS Maximus VI Extreme ROG Motherboard| 2 x ASUS GTX 660 Ti Direct CUII OC in SLI _@ 915/1058 Mhz_ | 12GB Corsair DDR3 Dual Channel RAM 9-9-9-24 _@ 1.50Volts - 1333 MHz_ with Corsair Twin Fan Airflow 2 | Samsung 128 gig 840 Series SSD (Boot Drive) | Samsung 128 gig 830 Series SSD (Games Drive) |2 x 2TB Seagate Barracuda HDDs @ 7200RPM | Pioneer Blu-Ray RW | ASUS DVD RW |ASUS Xonar Phoebus ROG Sound Card | Corsair HX-1050W Silver PSU | Corsair Hydro Series H80i CPU Cooler with Twin 120mm Fans | Corsair Link Commander Cooling & Lighting Kit | Corsair Vengeance M65 Gaming Mouse White Edition | Corsair Vengeance K70 Gaming Keyboard | ASUS ROG Vulcan Pro Gaming Headset | Logitech Z506 5.1 Surround | Yamaha 10" Subwoofer @ 350Watts | ASUS VE278 27"Monitor @ 78Hz | Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit |



Just a quick shot of the boxes for my new rig.



My Computer desk/Office





















































Anyway, thats my new rig, Let me know what you guys think.

Cheers!


----------



## grunion

Lot of nice looking boxes!!

Was thinking about doing this to all the mesh, side and top included.

Any opinions?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Long time reader of OCNet & First time poster, just thought I'd share my recent new build with everyone.
> 
> I've upgraded from - Core i7 960 @ 4.0 GHz | Corsair Graphite 600T White | ASUS Rampage II Gene X58 | ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII | 12GB Corsair DDR3 with Twin Fan Airflow 2 | Samsung 128 gig 830 Series SSD | 2TB Seagate Barracuda HDD | Corsair HX-1050W Silver PSU | Corsair Hydro Series H50 CPU Cooler with Twin 120mm Fans | Windows 7 Home 64bit |
> 
> I'm now rocking -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick shot of the boxes for my new rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Computer desk/Office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thats my new rig, Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Cheers!


Nice setup you got there....


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Long time reader of OCNet & First time poster, just thought I'd share my recent new build with everyone.
> 
> I've upgraded from - Core i7 960 @ 4.0 GHz | Corsair Graphite 600T White | ASUS Rampage II Gene X58 | ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII | 12GB Corsair DDR3 with Twin Fan Airflow 2 | Samsung 128 gig 830 Series SSD | 2TB Seagate Barracuda HDD | Corsair HX-1050W Silver PSU | Corsair Hydro Series H50 CPU Cooler with Twin 120mm Fans | Windows 7 Home 64bit |
> 
> I'm now rocking -
> 
> Core i7 4770K _@ 3.9 GHz - 39 x 100.2 @ 1.22Vcore_ | Corsair Graphite 600T White Edition ATX Case | ASUS Maximus VI Extreme ROG Motherboard| 2 x ASUS GTX 660 Ti Direct CUII OC in SLI _@ 915/1058 Mhz_ | 12GB Corsair DDR3 Dual Channel RAM 9-9-9-24 _@ 1.50Volts - 1333 MHz_ with Corsair Twin Fan Airflow 2 | Samsung 128 gig 840 Series SSD (Boot Drive) | Samsung 128 gig 830 Series SSD (Games Drive) |2 x 2TB Seagate Barracuda HDDs @ 7200RPM | Pioneer Blu-Ray RW | ASUS DVD RW |ASUS Xonar Phoebus ROG Sound Card | Corsair HX-1050W Silver PSU | Corsair Hydro Series H80i CPU Cooler with Twin 120mm Fans | Corsair Link Commander Cooling & Lighting Kit | Corsair Vengeance M65 Gaming Mouse White Edition | Corsair Vengeance K70 Gaming Keyboard | ASUS ROG Vulcan Pro Gaming Headset | Logitech Z506 5.1 Surround | Yamaha 10" Subwoofer @ 350Watts | ASUS VE278 27"Monitor @ 78Hz | Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit |
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick shot of the boxes for my new rig.
> 
> 
> 
> My Computer desk/Office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thats my new rig, Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Cheers!






Nice setup dude! Bet its much faster than your old rig!

Few suggestions for you to consider:

1) Over clock that 4770k higher than 3.9ghz! You could get 4.5ghz out of that badboy i'm sure!

2) Whats your reasoning for the top fans being set as intake rather than exhaust? I always get better temps with them as exhaust but i have heard mixed opinions

3) How are you finding your Corsair mouse / keyboard? I had the K90 for a very short time but quite a few LED's died (yours only looks half lit too...is that a mode it has?) and i also had the mouse mouse in black and the software made it unusable!

Welcome to the club


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I don't think that the Megaflow comes with White LED. So I think I want to opt for Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm with White LED. Are they as good as the CM ones?
> 
> What if I put another 200mm Bitfenix on top instead of two 120mm ones? Will that be worse than two 120mm?
> Also, does it make a difference if I use SP120 instead of AF120 in the back?
> 
> I'm determined not to use the side mesh panel as long as I can afford not to. It will ruin my view of the Titan, plus it will make it easier for dust to get inside the case. Can I still get a well-ventilated case without using the mesh panel?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I can't recommend The Bitfenix Spectre Pro, because like you i wanted a white LED fan so i got some and they were super noisy, i hated them. They made a horrible grinding noise and also the white wasn't really white, it had a yellow tint. Lots of people having the noise problem with those fans, some put up with it, others like me do not.

They only make CM MegaFlows in Blue or Red which is a shame BUT you could always buy one and cut the LED's, and solder on some white ones, that's what i was going to do. It looked quite easy. In the end i went back to blue lighting anyway so blue worked out just fine.

For the top, again can't recommend that fan. Also i believe some fans won't fit up top as the motherboard is in the way.

The SP120 is used for static pressure which is for radiators and spot cooling. Because the rear mount is for exhausting hot air from your case, you will want to go with the AF120 as it will do a better job. I had a SP120 in there for awhile but soon swapped it out for a AF120.

I didn't want to use the side mesh either as i liked looking in and seeing all my expensive hardware. I decided to make a custom side panel with a CAD machine at work which had a 120mm fan hole cut out to spot cool my graphics cards with a gentle typhoon AP-15 which does the job brilliantly. You can get an OK ventilated case without it, but the 600T is not the best aircooled case in the world. By adding the side fan, my GPU temps dropped by about 10c but it does get dusty which i don't like. When my graphics cards go into my water loop, i will be looking to remove it to reduce the dust coming into my case.

Here's what i did, hope this all helps, good luck!


----------



## mrawesome421

Eh, crappy cell phone pic. Sorry. Here's mine...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recommend The Bitfenix Spectre Pro, because like you i wanted a white LED fan so i got some and they were super noisy, i hated them. They made a horrible grinding noise and also the white wasn't really white, it had a yellow tint. Lots of people having the noise problem with those fans, some put up with it, others like me do not.
> 
> They only make CM MegaFlows in Blue or Red which is a shame BUT you could always buy one and cut the LED's, and solder on some white ones, that's what i was going to do. It looked quite easy. In the end i went back to blue lighting anyway so blue worked out just fine.
> 
> For the top, again can't recommend that fan. Also i believe some fans won't fit up top as the motherboard is in the way.
> 
> The SP120 is used for static pressure which is for radiators and spot cooling. Because the rear mount is for exhausting hot air from your case, you will want to go with the AF120 as it will do a better job. I had a SP120 in there for awhile but soon swapped it out for a AF120.
> 
> I didn't want to use the side mesh either as i liked looking in and seeing all my expensive hardware. I decided to make a custom side panel with a CAD machine at work which had a 120mm fan hole cut out to spot cool my graphics cards with a gentle typhoon AP-15 which does the job brilliantly. You can get an OK ventilated case without it, but the 600T is not the best aircooled case in the world. By adding the side fan, my GPU temps dropped by about 10c but it does get dusty which i don't like. When my graphics cards go into my water loop, i will be looking to remove it to reduce the dust coming into my case.
> 
> Here's what i did, hope this all helps, good luck!


Thanks for the quick reply!









Another solution could be to use only one 200mm Megaflow in the front (with lights cut off), two AF120s on top and one AF120 on the backside. Then I could use a LED lighting kit (which one do you recommend btw?) to light up the case. Does that sound feasible to you?

Also, do you recommend intake or exhaust for the fans on top?

10c is a lot and would help a lot too. But the dust is what I fear. I'm not using the mesh panel yet and already the case is full of dust. This is why I don't think that I'll be modding the window.

Speaking of the window, I saw someone using a fully transparent side cover for their 600T. Is that readily available for purchase or was that a custom one?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> Nice setup dude! Bet its much faster than your old rig!
> 
> Few suggestions for you to consider:
> 
> 1) Over clock that 4770k higher than 3.9ghz! You could get 4.5ghz out of that badboy i'm sure!
> 
> 2) Whats your reasoning for the top fans being set as intake rather than exhaust? I always get better temps with them as exhaust but i have heard mixed opinions
> 
> 3) How are you finding your Corsair mouse / keyboard? I had the K90 for a very short time but quite a few LED's died (yours only looks half lit too...is that a mode it has?) and i also had the mouse mouse in black and the software made it unusable!
> 
> Welcome to the club


Thanks guys! Shes taken a while to save up enough cash to splash out on some more upmarket hardware lol.

I'm planning on trying to push the 4770K to hopefully somewhere around 4.5 or 4.6ghz, The only reason shes running 3.9ghz is because I was just messing around with the M6E BIOS and holy s*** there are some tweak features! So I played with a few settings and haven't been back to it with work being so busy atm. But ill let you all know how I go!

I've got my top fans as intake because my house has ducted air con, so drawing the cool air straight from the top and pushing it down, I noticed a 3 deg C drop in idle temps from having them exhaust. Speaking of temps, I haven't pushed my 4770K yet but I have got much better temps than with my i7 960, idle temps with both my H50 and H80i were around 42 - 45 deg C with a maximum load under Prime 95 @ 88 - 92 @4ghz 1.34v. It was insanely hot, even after re-seating many times, different thermal compounds etc. So far at 3.9ghz I've got idle temps with the H80i @ 25 deg C and Prime 95 temps @ 56 - 66 deg C. I'm finding Haswell a LOT cooler so far than most and a lot cooler than the 960.

So far so good with my K70, its got individual key lighting so I've only got the main keys I use illuminated. The keys are a lot higher than my old keyboard so thats taken some getting used to. My M65 Mouse has been awesome, smooth scrolling and movement, it fits nicely into my big hands and is weighted just perfect. I downloaded the software and done the firmware update and so far fingers crossed its been smooth sailing.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thanks man....
> I get OCD with the HDD cages removed,i dnt like the look of it not being there,tried it once and it drove me nuts so i put them back in right away....SLI is going great no complaints yet,could be because its winter,here they both cost me $1600 combined,will see what the future holds,if my surgery goes well then after that i may watercool,if surgery doesnt go well i might no be alive to care about watercooling....


That's fair enough dude, each to their own









$1600...OUCH! Huge investment over £1000 for a couple of graphics cards, any idea when the 800 series is coming out? lol

All the best for your surgery!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another solution could be to use only one 200mm Megaflow in the front (with lights cut off), two AF120s on top and one AF120 on the backside. Then I could use a LED lighting kit (which one do you recommend btw?) to light up the case. Does that sound feasible to you?
> 
> Also, do you recommend intake or exhaust for the fans on top?
> 
> 10c is a lot and would help a lot too. But the dust is what I fear. I'm not using the mesh panel yet and already the case is full of dust. This is why I don't think that I'll be modding the window.
> 
> Speaking of the window, I saw someone using a fully transparent side cover for their 600T. Is that readily available for purchase or was that a custom one?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


That'd be the setup I'd personally go for.

I personally like the Bitfenix Alchemy Strips (one of the few Bitfenix products I actually trust and like), they are a bit expensive but way better than the NZXT LED's and are more readily available than some of the other adhesive LED strips.

Depends on the setup overall, I'd say, try both, see what kind of temps you get on the CPU and the GPU's and then decide. Most of the time, intake will benefit the CPU while making the graphics cards a bit hotter.

It's a custom one, you can either get it from MNPCtech and from some guy on youtube which name I can't for the life of me remember. Ask Sparkles she has one of those


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That'd be the setup I'd personally go for.
> 
> I personally like the Bitfenix Alchemy Strips (one of the few Bitfenix products I actually trust and like), they are a bit expensive but way better than the NZXT LED's and are more readily available than some of the other adhesive LED strips.
> 
> Depends on the setup overall, I'd say, try both, see what kind of temps you get on the CPU and the GPU's and then decide. Most of the time, intake will benefit the CPU while making the graphics cards a bit hotter.
> 
> It's a custom one, you can either get it from MNPCtech and from some guy on youtube which name I can't for the life of me remember. Ask Sparkles she has one of those


I'm thinking of going with that setup as well.

Since you're using an H100i, you put the rad on top right? So no fans required on top?

Are these the Bitfenix LED strips you're talking about? If so, then which one should I search for from among the four on that page? Also, what is the difference between the four?

Sucks that its a custom one. Would've been much easier (and actually possible) for me to get if it was sold like any other stuff. Maybe I can find out what material they used and get it made locally. Hopefully someday.

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Thanks guys! Shes taken a while to save up enough cash to splash out on some more upmarket hardware lol.
> 
> I'm planning on trying to push the 4770K to hopefully somewhere around 4.5 or 4.6ghz, The only reason shes running 3.9ghz is because I was just messing around with the M6E BIOS and holy s*** there are some tweak features! So I played with a few settings and haven't been back to it with work being so busy atm. But ill let you all know how I go!
> 
> I've got my top fans as intake because my house has ducted air con, so drawing the cool air straight from the top and pushing it down, I noticed a 3 deg C drop in idle temps from having them exhaust. Speaking of temps, I haven't pushed my 4770K yet but I have got much better temps than with my i7 960, idle temps with both my H50 and H80i were around 42 - 45 deg C with a maximum load under Prime 95 @ 88 - 92 @4ghz 1.34v. It was insanely hot, even after re-seating many times, different thermal compounds etc. So far at 3.9ghz I've got idle temps with the H80i @ 25 deg C and Prime 95 temps @ 56 - 66 deg C. I'm finding Haswell a LOT cooler so far than most and a lot cooler than the 960.
> 
> So far so good with my K70, its got individual key lighting so I've only got the main keys I use illuminated. The keys are a lot higher than my old keyboard so thats taken some getting used to. My M65 Mouse has been awesome, smooth scrolling and movement, it fits nicely into my big hands and is weighted just perfect. I downloaded the software and done the firmware update and so far fingers crossed its been smooth sailing.


That looks quite similar to the pile of boxes on my floor







If I got my 3770k to 4.7GHz I'm sure that 4770k will go even further.. Especially with all those bios options.
The K70 is a great keyboard, took a little getting used to but I love mine now


----------



## Recr3ational

[


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



quote name="ahnafakeef" url="/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/11860#post_20634008"]
Thanks for the quick reply!









Another solution could be to use only one 200mm Megaflow in the front (with lights cut off), two AF120s on top and one AF120 on the backside. Then I could use a LED lighting kit (which one do you recommend btw?) to light up the case. Does that sound feasible to you?

Also, do you recommend intake or exhaust for the fans on top?

10c is a lot and would help a lot too. But the dust is what I fear. I'm not using the mesh panel yet and already the case is full of dust. This is why I don't think that I'll be modding the window.

Speaking of the window, I saw someone using a fully transparent side cover for their 600T. Is that readily available for purchase or was that a custom one?

Thanks a lot!







[/quote]



I think highly of my Spectre PRO's. I have five of them and i love the all. SOme people though have said that t makes alot of noise, Its a lot of hit and miss with them..


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I think highly of my Spectre PRO's. I have five of them and i love the all. SOme people though have said that t makes alot of noise, Its a lot of hit and miss with them..


Five 200mm fans? on the same case? If so, in what configuration?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'm thinking of going with that setup as well.
> 
> Since you're using an H100i, you put the rad on top right? So no fans required on top?
> 
> Are these the Bitfenix LED strips you're talking about? If so, then which one should I search for from among the four on that page? Also, what is the difference between the four?
> 
> Sucks that its a custom one. Would've been much easier (and actually possible) for me to get if it was sold like any other stuff. Maybe I can find out what material they used and get it made locally. Hopefully someday.
> 
> Thanks a lot! I really appreciate the help!


I'm using my NF-f12's in pull in the top compartment,. Would mod it so that I have the rad in the top instead but I'll just get proper WC instead.

Yep those are the ones, you want the connect's, what color and length is up to you but I personally prefer the 30cm long one, 60 is a bit too much IMO.

Most likely, check with some local shops that work with glass and acryllic and they probably can help you out.

No problem, always glad to help!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Damn it, I finally want to try and overclock my 3570k => bios upgrade => Can't find my usb stick => have to buy one








So no overclocking today.

Might go get a usb stick after work tomorrow.

Might also start the purchase of the first batch of watercooling stuff. woohooo

Oh by the way, forgot who asked but the guy on Youtube for the acrylic sidepanel is CyberDruidtheModGod


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Damn it, I finally want to try and overclock my 3570k => bios upgrade => Can't find my usb stick => have to buy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no overclocking today.
> 
> Might go get a usb stick after work tomorrow.
> 
> Might also start the purchase of the first batch of watercooling stuff. woohooo
> 
> Oh by the way, forgot who asked but the guy on Youtube for the acrylic sidepanel is CyberDruidtheModGod


Doesn't the sabertooth have bios updating through HDD? I know my Formula does, and that **** is amazing! Download the file from ASUS website, go into bios and choose the file you just downloaded. Let it install... boom updated bios!









Maybe it's only the ROG boards that have that though.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm using my NF-f12's in pull in the top compartment,. Would mod it so that I have the rad in the top instead but I'll just get proper WC instead.
> 
> Yep those are the ones, you want the connect's, what color and length is up to you but I personally prefer the 30cm long one, 60 is a bit too much IMO.
> 
> Most likely, check with some local shops that work with glass and acryllic and they probably can help you out.
> 
> No problem, always glad to help!


Okay thanks a lot!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Damn it, I finally want to try and overclock my 3570k => bios upgrade => Can't find my usb stick => have to buy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no overclocking today.
> 
> Might go get a usb stick after work tomorrow.
> 
> Might also start the purchase of the first batch of watercooling stuff. woohooo
> 
> Oh by the way, forgot who asked but the guy on Youtube for the acrylic sidepanel is CyberDruidtheModGod


Thanks a lot for the link! I'll check it out!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Doesn't the sabertooth have bios updating through HDD? I know my Formula does, and that **** is amazing! Download the file from ASUS website, go into bios and choose the file you just downloaded. Let it install... boom updated bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's only the ROG boards that have that though.


ROG boards can update BIOS from HDD? How?

I've always updated BIOS with a flash drive. Would be nice to do it from HDD.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Five 200mm fans? on the same case? If so, in what configuration?


Lol no, i wish, I have single 200mm and 4 120mm.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Okay some updated pics of my rig and desk... still collecting the parts for my Water cooled RoG build...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Doesn't the sabertooth have bios updating through HDD? I know my Formula does, and that **** is amazing! Download the file from ASUS website, go into bios and choose the file you just downloaded. Let it install... boom updated bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's only the ROG boards that have that though.


Gigabytes have the same thing its called @bios or something..


----------



## grunion

Well I went and did it....
Couldn't figure out how to remove that center strip


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Five 200mm fans? on the same case? If so, in what configuration?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Lol no, i wish, I have single 200mm and 4 120mm.


Ha.. Ha.. I have eight, yeap that's right 8 Spectre PRO in my beast. And I have had no problem with then for the last 12 mths and they are still working great, and they where bought in different batches. So I can recommend them as well









If I continue with my phase two of my case mod, this would also mean an additional 2 more fans on the bottom and 4 more fans on each side of the case of course all 200mm. But lets finish phase one first as it is very closed to being finished, just ordered some hexdiagonal mesh for my grills.

But we have just purchased a house so my funding for the PC will be a bit limited for a while, but still would love to get a 1260 rad into this case. I know I can get it to fit and look like it was meant to be there.

But I have noticed that there are some NZXT FZ 200mm White LED Fan out now, I have not used them but they might be worth getting and it looks like they have used their brains aswell when designing as you can see a second set of wires which must be for the LED on the fan.


----------



## Modzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> AIO water coolers are not a waste of money. My H100 cost me $99 CDN. You cannot get a full loop for $100 in Canada. Also, my 3.3GHz i5 2500K is running at 4.5GHz, which is more than 1GHz overclock, so my H100 is working great.
> 
> On top of that, I don't have to maintain my H100 at all. I put it in, and leave it alone and it just works.
> 
> Lastly, if anything goes wrong within the 5 year warranty, and it causes a leak from a manufacturing defect, Corsair will not only replace the cooler, but will also replace any parts damaged by the cooler, which I call peace of mind. On the other hand, anyone putting in their own loop, if they get a leak, they are boned.
> 
> Anyone who thinks AIO water coolers are "a waste of money" has no idea what they are talking about.


Getting 4.5 on a 2500K using an AIO is like saying your calculator can count past the number ten. If you hit 4.5 at all you could have done it with a slice of wet bread as the cooler. And as i don't know what is available in Canada here at least the cheapest XSPC kit was within $10 of the H100. But the best air coolers (that perform on par with the H100) where $30-40 cheaper.
Quote:


> *On top of that, I don't have to maintain my H100 at all. I put it in, and leave it alone and it just works.*


That is alarming. That is not the attitude you need to have about any kind of watercooling. Getting an AIO cooler is nothing but a Toyota MR2 dressed up as a Ferrari. They are nasty and if things go wrong Corsair do not "have your back" in terms of warranty. They may offer replacement parts or another AIO cooler. but all that could have been avoided by the cheaper high end air cooler. And you would have still of had the exact same result in terms of overclocking and temperatures.

And next time when you want to type these words,
Quote:


> Anyone who thinks AIO water coolers are "a waste of money" has no idea what they are talking about.


please at least check if you trying to call out someone who hasn't spent the last 15 years building custom watercooling rigs and who also hasn't tested almost all past/current AIO coolers.

They perform **** for water, and are near enough on par with all of the best air coolers on the market. Why spend $100 on a H100 then maybe replace the fans (+$30), to get the same results as an $80-90 air cooler? which has 0 risk of leaks & an even greatly low maintainable usage model.

If you're happy to have spent 100 dollars on a water cooler. welcome to the elite club of uneducated masses who see watercooling written on the box and $100 on the price tag and must think gods just handed you a 1 up IRL. Congratulations


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modzy*
> 
> That is alarming. That is not the attitude you need to have about any kind of watercooling.


Totally agree with this comment, you can not just install and then never check it, very scary.. Raditor + Dust = Cleaning of the radiator, as when dust collects on the fins the performance of the radiator is reduced.

I check my system every day, and thoroughly once a week. I pull my system apart every 3 months and clean the radiators.. regardless.

My system is very modular now, so pulling apart and cleaning requires less time.


----------



## Modzy

I'll give *Mergatroid* the benefit of the doubt. I may have been a little overboard.

Welcome to the elitist club of watercooling our AIO designated seating arrangement is in the back, surrounded by a security fence and guarded by a very respectable elder member of our club. There you find all the other AIO members who share in the joys of figuring out why triangle doesn't fit into circle hole and ponder over the exquisite taste of lime cordial soaked peanut butter sandwich squares. Remember to raise you hand when you need a bathroom break and a member of our team will escort you safely and even provide assistance if need be.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Well I went and did it....
> Couldn't figure out how to remove that center strip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hah that looks good!









Hmm... Have you tried removing the front panel? That strip has to come off somehow lol


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modzy*


_"I may have been a little overboard."_ - _exquisite taste of lime cordial soaked peanut butter sandwich squares._

Well that escalated quickly...

Okay i'm not going to go into a debate over what's better and what's worse because that would get me nowhere this is the internet anyways. But what i will say is you have a lot of valid points, actually all you say in the previous post was pretty spot on even though you might not have chosen the best words to say it.

Honestly mate at the end of the day it's your money you choose what to do with it, what's better for you might not be better for others. We can all agree that custom loops is the best performing best looking by a long stretch. I can just say i don't have the money to put something like that together anytime soon, though that doesn't mean i will go and buy a H100 don't get me wrong. If i saw a reason to watercool for other than looks i would probably do it a lot sooner. If i truly needed 5Ghz overclock or higher on my CPU i would probably also think hard on getting a loop sooner rather than later.

So again i like your points and i agree with them but this is the internet, getting hot headed over a comment wont get you very far, even if you have tons of experience. That is of course not to say that Mergatroid was 100% right about his statements, but honestly whatever floats your boat is what you should go with. Either way i genuinely laughed from your view on AIO coolers, good stuff mate


----------



## Dragoon

Actually, I regret, and at the same time do not regret having bought a AIO cooler for my CPU.

Here's from someone who's been using an AIO for 8 months now and is midway into a CPU+GPU custom loop... The H100i was probably what helped me ditch the fear I had into going soaked; that's the part of I don't regret. Having spent about €110 and after 8 months switching to a nearly 8 times more expensive loop... that's the part I regret.

IMHO the H100i is a very good performer. Not the best price/performance ratio, but nonetheless, it does the job really well, and I cannot deny a high end air cooler would be cheaper and just as good, if not better. And the cleanliness is one major plus for me, I was kinda tired of seeing those clunks of copper/nickel/alu over the CPU covering half of the area of the mobo/case.

Just my









Have one one me


----------



## devilhead

hi, it's able to get acrylic panel for 600t in europe? sombody is making here?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*


Well honestly i don't know a place in Europe you can buy it you have to get it from a guy called CyberDruid here on OCN.

Here are some links:

His YouTube channel: 




So yeah just send him a message on either one, i think the panel costs around 75$ shipping is quite expensive sadly, but it shouldn't be higher than 40-50$


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well honestly i don't know a place in Europe you can buy it you have to get it from a guy called CyberDruid here on OCN.
> 
> Here are some links:
> 
> His YouTube channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah just send him a message on either one, i think the panel costs around 75$ shipping is quite expensive sadly, but it shouldn't be higher than 40-50$


thnks, will try to contact


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> thnks, will try to contact


Alternatively there is also this site: http://www.mnpctech.com/Corsair_600T_Clear_Side_Panels.html they also sell acrylic side panels. Though a bit more expensive but yeah if you can't get a hold of him which you should be able to


----------



## Recr3ational

Guess what i bought


----------



## Darylrese

So just a small update for today....i made a PSU cover from thick cardboard, i haven't stuck it together properly yet and i'm going to wrap it in carbon film but here's the cover during the making....what do you think? Im also going to wrap the bay cover in carbon too.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guess what i bought


GET IN MATE!! Don't forget your fluid and distilled water!!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So just a small update for today....i made a PSU cover from thick cardboard, i haven't stuck it together properly yet and i'm going to wrap it in carbon film but here's the cover during the making....what do you think? Im also going to wrap the bay cover in carbon too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice mate!

Fits your overall theme very well. Can you take a pic of it from the side?

Also, I'm not sure carbon film will be the best look for it. I think keeping it black will make it look cleaner, too much carbon makes it look fairly busy in my eyes. Just food for thought!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So just a small update for today....i made a PSU cover from thick cardboard, i haven't stuck it together properly yet and i'm going to wrap it in carbon film but here's the cover during the making....what do you think? Im also going to wrap the bay cover in carbon too.


Told you! looks good man !


----------



## Recr3ational

Right guys,
I need a diagram of the flow of my loop.
I have or will have, 240 rad, cpu block, 2 gpu blocks. 200 rad and my pump res combo, so any help would be handy.
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Darylrese

What you need is www.darylsawesomepaintskills.com...



Also i asked XSPC about our 750 v4 pump and they said YES it will do 3 blocks and 2 radiators! They did say that was its limit though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> What you need is www.darylsawesomepaintskills.com


YEAH! Can you like sponsor me ?


----------



## Darylrese

ABOVE!!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So just a small update for today....i made a PSU cover from thick cardboard, i haven't stuck it together properly yet and i'm going to wrap it in carbon film but here's the cover during the making....what do you think? Im also going to wrap the bay cover in carbon too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cardboard, are you for real.







Cardboard is great for prototyping and testing a design, but I would not put it into my system as a finished product. I guess its about as safe as lining the bottom of your case with fire gel









Maybe its just me.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> What you need is www.darylsawesomepaintskills.com...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i asked XSPC about our 750 v4 pump and they said YES it will do 3 blocks and 2 radiators! They did say that was its limit though.


Just ensure that you have the front and top radiators as exhaust, if you have that front radiator as intake, as it is the first radiator in your loop it will draw in the hottest air into your system. I have shown what it would look like in the diagram "Radiator Flow #1" if you had both fans as exhaust, I have also shown the temp increase in the tubing in different colors to try and help.

Another thing you could do is "Radiator Flow #2" as this will use the top radiator to cool the hottest water first and then the front one, of course the air coming out the front one would be much cooler than the top one.



The major difference is that you would be hitting your GPU's first and your CPU's second in the #2 layout. But in reality there is only a couple degree difference in having the water flow this way and your GPUs should be doing most of the grunt when playing games. Of course it is always good to cool the coolest thing first, so CPU and then GPU. But then if you are a heavy encoder your CPU would then become the hottest thing and your GPUs would get a heat spike from that, even though it would only be a couple degree at best.

Also, if you have both radiators as exhaust there is a good chance your system will be negative air pressure.. that is unless you are going to use both side panels full of fans as intake.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modzy*
> 
> Getting 4.5 on a 2500K using an AIO is like saying your calculator can count past the number ten. If you hit 4.5 at all you could have done it with a slice of wet bread as the cooler. And as i don't know what is available in Canada here at least the cheapest XSPC kit was within $10 of the H100. But the best air coolers (that perform on par with the H100) where $30-40 cheaper.
> That is alarming. That is not the attitude you need to have about any kind of watercooling. Getting an AIO cooler is nothing but a Toyota MR2 dressed up as a Ferrari. They are nasty and if things go wrong Corsair do not "have your back" in terms of warranty. They may offer replacement parts or another AIO cooler. but all that could have been avoided by the cheaper high end air cooler. And you would have still of had the exact same result in terms of overclocking and temperatures.
> 
> And next time when you want to type these words, *
> * please at least check if you trying to call out someone who hasn't spent the last 15 years building custom watercooling rigs and who also hasn't tested almost all past/current AIO coolers.
> 
> They perform **** for water, and are near enough on par with all of the best air coolers on the market. Why spend $100 on a H100 then maybe replace the fans (+$30), to get the same results as an $80-90 air cooler? which has 0 risk of leaks & an even greatly low maintainable usage model.
> 
> If you're happy to have spent 100 dollars on a water cooler. welcome to the elite club of uneducated masses who see watercooling written on the box and $100 on the price tag and must think gods just handed you a 1 up IRL. Congratulations


Wow, I disagree with just about everything you have said regarding AIO water coolers.

They are in fact specifically for people who don't want the hassle of maintaining an open-loop. There is a five year warranty on Corsair coolers, and they do, in fact, have your back as I have read from those who have had problems over the years.

As for having a huge chunk of metal hanging off my motherboard, no thanks. I never liked those chunks and I never will. In fact, if it wasn't for AIO watercoolers, I wouldn't bother overclocking at all. The fact is that this cooler drops the temp on any processor I've used it on by more than 20c (I have documented this my current build and another using Corsair watercoolers in this very thread). So, the fact is (I like to use facts, not rhetoric) a "slice of wet bread" will not allow you to overclock a 2500k to 4.5 GHZ.

You are right about one thing though, it is easy to overclock a 2500K. That's the entire point of purchasing one, the same as maintenance-free is the entire point of purchasing an AIO water cooler.

You try to take the strengths of AIO water coolers and make them detriments, but the fact are the facts. They work well, they allow little maintenance, they're safe (as safe as an open-loop is), and they don't require several pounds of metal hanging off of your motherboard. Also, I have seen several instances of people getting their damaged components replaced by Corsair if their damage has resulted from a factory defect. That five year warranty is really pretty awesome. And, at $99 CDN, with the ability to just pick it up from my local computer store, the convenience is an added bonus.

I love this "Getting an AIO cooler is nothing but a Toyota MR2 dressed up as a Ferrari"

Wow, more rhetoric. Have I not already made clear that I don't want your "Ferrari"? Do you think everyone with a sports car (to use your analogy) drives a Ferrari?

Why do you keep comparing it to an air cooler? Come on, lets be fair. These coolers are better in temps than air coolers. Sure, not buy much, but the best ones have proven themselves in benchmarks all over the 'net.

So, lets compare to other water coolers. OK, you get another 10C with an open-loop, but I don't need that extra 10C. What will I get, a few hundred more MHz, and for what? I get to worry about leaks since I would not be protected by most of the manufacturers. I have to keep cleaning the damn thing, worrying about algae and corrosion.

On top of this, open-loops are to water cooling as chips are to snacks. You can't have just one. You will end up spending more and more and more. Fine, I might actually do that one of these days, but for now I don't need the added expense.

Oh hey, I almost forgot about portability. I can still throw my case in the back of my car and go to a buddies place for a weekend of LAN gaming without worrying about my open-loop. Not only worrying about the open-loop, but I also don't have to worry about this 10 pound chunk of metal causing a problem (in the case of an air cooler).

AIO water coolers are like the Ford Model T of water cooling. Sure, they're not as good as pure hand-assembled or non assembly-line units, but they do a great job for the masses and let us go that extra mile.

If you're claiming you have spent 15 years building water cooling rigs, that explains why your opinion of AIO water coolers is so warped. It's like an iPhone fanboy looking down his nose at an Android phone.

I may not have been spending my career building open-loop rigs, but I have been building computers for the last 30 years (since the days of modding Vic 20s). I never bothered with open-loop water cooling because it's just too much bother for what it provides, unlike maintenance-free AIO water coolers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Totally agree with this comment, you can not just install and then never check it, very scary.. Raditor + Dust = Cleaning of the radiator, as when dust collects on the fins the performance of the radiator is reduced.
> 
> I check my system every day, and thoroughly once a week. I pull my system apart every 3 months and clean the radiators.. regardless.
> 
> My system is very modular now, so pulling apart and cleaning requires less time.


You're just proven my point. You're using an open loop, right? I have to give my system a light dusting evey three months because I'm using an AIO cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modzy*
> 
> I'll give *Mergatroid* the benefit of the doubt. I may have been a little overboard.
> 
> Welcome to the elitist club of watercooling our AIO designated seating arrangement is in the back, surrounded by a security fence and guarded by a very respectable elder member of our club. There you find all the other AIO members who share in the joys of figuring out why triangle doesn't fit into circle hole and ponder over the exquisite taste of lime cordial soaked peanut butter sandwich squares. Remember to raise you hand when you need a bathroom break and a member of our team will escort you safely and even provide assistance if need be.


Sure sure, be nice about it now. Just when I was perfecting my argument. I had a buddy who used to do that. He would work me up in an argument, and just as I was making excellent points, he would say "I guess we'll have to agree to disagree". AAAAHHHH, that would drive me crazy!

I do see the appeal of open-loops. However, I still think my points are valid.


----------



## Gyrael

I totally agree with Mergatroid. AIOs are super practical for what they are, and are a really nice middle ground between air and water. And I totally see the appeal in building your own custom loop, but I don't see how that invalidates AIOs at all.

I do like air coolers as well, but there are some downsides to them, especially the big high end ones. Aside from the added weight, their bulkyness makes your case harder to clean, which is my biggest pet peeve about them and has me wanting an AIO. This also signifies a big aesthetic difference, between the beefiness of a bulky air cooler and the slimness of an AIO. Which obviously is not to say one is better than the other, but it's another factor where preference comes into play.

Anyway, my point is that AIOs do have use cases and a big place in the market.

On a different note, I got all my gear set up and everything looks gorgeous! I dunno why I didn't go with red LEDs from the get go. I'll post some pictures at some point this week.


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Well not posted on here for a while. Some nice builds since I last looked as well. My own case has undergone a few small changes as well.

Just waiting on a GPU upgrade which should arrive tomorrow. Upgrading from a msi hd 7870 hawk to a evga gtx 770 sc acx cooler. Can't wait to see the performance difference, and I will be already for Sept 12th and the full release of Arma 3







I will post a couple of pics tomorrow


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Cardboard, are you for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardboard is great for prototyping and testing a design, but I would not put it into my system as a finished product. I guess its about as safe as lining the bottom of your case with fire gel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its just me.


Does the PSU get hot enough for it to catch fire?

I haven't even felt my PSU get luke warm yet?


----------



## jdk90

"The flash point of cardboard is 195 degrees Centigrade"

Google can't be wrong... Can it?


----------



## kanaks

Mates you are arguing on the wrong basis, we don't build a custom watercooled system for it's practicality easy of maintenance and value for money, what the heck the sleeving alone costed me nearly as my PSU. You build it for the challenge, to be different and-just like a dog who licks its balls-because you can. Nowadays that the technology is no longer a box in the corner and has spread to various "smart" devices all over the place, i found the PC to be the nest for the enthusiast


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> "The flash point of cardboard is 195 degrees Centigrade"
> 
> Google can't be wrong... Can it?


Google is wrong about that one then, because the ignition point for cardboard is 427 degrees Celsius, or 800.6 degrees Fahrenheit.









So yeah unless you PSU literally catches on fire cardboard in your case is no hazard









Edit: But if you mean the fire point, the fire point is the temperature at which a substance will burn for at least five seconds after it is set on fire. The fire point of cardboard is 258 degrees Celsius or 496 degrees Fahrenheit.

Taken from here
http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/2015404

And here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoignition_temperature


----------



## Darylrese

Hehehe I think I'd have a few things to worry about if my PSU got to 427 degrees or anything else for that matter! The cover only touches the motherboard tray nothing else so I can't see it being an issue?

At 427c I will turn into a mutant just sitting next to it!!!


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Mates you are arguing on the wrong basis, we don't build a custom watercooled system for it's practicality easy of maintenance and value for money, what the heck the sleeving alone costed me nearly as my PSU. You build it for the challenge, to be different and-just like a dog who licks its balls-because you can. Nowadays that the technology is no longer a box in the corner and has spread to various "smart" devices all over the place, i found the PC to be the nest for the enthusiast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well said, I mean most of us here tend to spend far more than we need to on our machines than is really needed, or prudent, but we do it cause we can. I mean my current planned insanity is completely unnecessary as my existing machine is more than enough for my needs at this point in time. All the same I am building this liquid cooled insanity because, I want to, I can, I want to test my skills, and I want something unique. Otherwise, might as well buy an off-the-shelf system from Best Buy and be done with it, since it would be cheaper.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hehehe I think I'd have a few things to worry about if my PSU got to 427 degrees or anything else for that matter! The cover only touches the motherboard tray nothing else so I can't see it being an issue?
> 
> At 427c I will turn into a mutant just sitting next to it!!!


Hmm. I wouldn't mind turning into the hulk. It would quite interesting.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Looks nice mate!
> 
> Fits your overall theme very well. Can you take a pic of it from the side?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure carbon film will be the best look for it. I think keeping it black will make it look cleaner, too much carbon makes it look fairly busy in my eyes. Just food for thought!


YOU SEE THIS DARYL!??!?!?!?!?

I DEMAND PICTURES!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> YOU SEE THIS DARYL!??!?!?!?!?
> 
> I DEMAND PICTURES!


Haha mate i did sorry, just got back home. I am covering it in carbon tomorrow, i know you like it just plain black but i have to cover it as it looks unfinished at the moment and i already ordered a few meters of carbon film for delivery tomorrow!

Ill post some tomorrow when its finished if thats OK?

I have my i7 3770k stable now at 4.8ghz @ 1.328v and will look at lowering voltage tonight and running again. Max temp in PRIME95 is 90c but real life useage more like 70c.

Here's a picture to keep you amused, which is me if my computer catches fire:


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> YOU SEE THIS DARYL!??!?!?!?!?
> 
> I DEMAND PICTURES!


+THIS I ALSO DEMAND PICTURES


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Google is wrong about that one then, because the ignition point for cardboard is 427 degrees Celsius, or 800.6 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah unless you PSU literally catches on fire cardboard in your case is no hazard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: But if you mean the fire point, the fire point is the temperature at which a substance will burn for at least five seconds after it is set on fire. The fire point of cardboard is 258 degrees Celsius or 496 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> Taken from here
> http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/2015404
> 
> And here
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoignition_temperature


I was just having some fun








Either way if his PSU got that hot the cardboard would be last thing to worry about haha


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> I was just having some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way if his PSU got that hot the cardboard would be last thing to worry about haha


I know you were dude, i was just being hypothetical about the situation and gave some actual facts about what it really takes to lit cardboard on fire


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I know you were dude, i was just being hypothetical about the situation and gave some actual facts about what it really takes to lit cardboard on fire


I knew I should of quoted that Wikipedia link...


----------



## Zillerella

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Should I?

Krully I need your approve


----------



## okar19

Hi guys,
Do you know where I can order extension like this?
I mean create my own. I would like black and red
Somewhere in USA


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I?
> 
> Krully I need your approve


Urgh.... Get rid of that sleeved LED. Get some LED strips instead!









Everything else looks great man!


----------



## Zillerella

I just cant pull the trigger


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I?
> 
> Krully I need your approve


nice build,but I would have paired that mobo with a 4770k....


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> nice build,but I would have paired that mobo with a 4770k....


I thought about it, but I srsly don't need it for gaming/mild oc


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Do you know where I can order extension like this?
> I mean create my own. I would like black and red
> Somewhere in USA


http://lutro0-customs.com/ check that


----------



## Darylrese

Never EVER talk to KrullMeister....he makes you do things...naughty things...things that make you go 'ohhhhhh'...

*My Beloved i7 3770k*



*All wrapped up - I don't fancy my chances!*



*Enter the school workshop*



*Pull some worried faces with a hammer...*





*Electrical tape for extra protection...*



*Here we go!...*



*Few hits and Its off!!*





*Clean off old TIM and silicone sealant*



*Extra shiny, can see the phone camera lens!*



*Apply CLU in a thin layer with a brush...*

*Fit into socket....*

*Poo your pants...*

*Keep on pooing...*

*Turn PC on...*

*SUCCESS!!!*



Temps before delid:

85,91,87,83

Temps after Delid

59,65,65,59

GO FIGURE!!! Thats with a 4.8ghz overclock at 1.328v!!!!!!!

Thats like a 26c drop on the hottest core and similar for the others!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Never EVER talk to KrullMeister....he makes you do things...naughty things...things that make you go 'ohhhhhh'...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *My Beloved i7 3770k*
> 
> 
> 
> *All wrapped up - I don't fancy my chances!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Enter the school workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> *Pull some worried faces with a hammer...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Electrical tape for extra protection...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Here we go!...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Few hits and Its off!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clean off old TIM and silicone sealant*
> 
> 
> 
> *Extra shiny, can see the phone camera lens!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Apply CLU in a thin layer with a brush...*
> 
> *Fit into socket....*
> 
> *Poo your pants...*
> 
> *Keep on pooing...*
> 
> *Turn PC on...*
> 
> *SUCCESS!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Temps before delid:
> 
> 85,91,87,83
> 
> Temps after Delid
> 
> 59,65,65,59
> 
> GO FIGURE!!! Thats with a 4.8ghz overclock at 1.328v!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats like a 26c drop on the hottest core and 30 on the others!!!!!!!!!!!!


PFfft, I'm a great influence on people!









And that's not fair! 30 degree drops.... what the holy flying spaghetti monster is going on?!

Cheater.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guysssssssssssssss! I neeeeeeeeed a soundddd carrddddddddd! Cheap decent one? Any advice?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guysssssssssssssss! I neeeeeeeeed a soundddd carrddddddddd! Cheap decent one? Any advice?


Xonar DGX if you are looking for a cheap but fairly good sound card.


----------



## Darylrese

Yea agreed. I have an Asus D2X Xonar but it was £100 so not exactly cheap. The one above is a good card for its price


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Xonar DGX if you are looking for a cheap but fairly good sound card.


Thanks mate. Going to take you up on that


----------



## Recr3ational

Intel i7
"Made in Malaysia"
Us Malaysians make the best stuff


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Do you know where I can order extension like this?
> I mean create my own. I would like black and red
> Somewhere in USA
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> http://lutro0-customs.com/ check that


Yep as this man suggests that would be your best bet.

These would be my two recommendations:

http://lutro0-customs.com/

http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve.htm

The last one here is mostly for people in the EU/UK but you can definitely also order from the US.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thanks mate. Going to take you up on that


Yeah both suggestions are good, you can't really go wrong with a ASUS soundcard it really comes down to what you need. I for one would get a Creative Sound blaster Z only costs around 70£ but again all up to what you need, i need DDS and Optical S/PDIF.


----------



## Gyrael

What about a Xonar Essence STX? Anyone got one of those?


----------



## NimbleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Well I went and did it....
> Couldn't figure out how to remove that center strip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice!

I think the only way to lose the center section is buy cutting it









Anyone project i have seen mod the front section has had to hack it off


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> What about a Xonar Essence STX? Anyone got one of those?


i do, love that thing to bits!

Highly recommend it!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> i do, love that thing to bits!
> 
> Highly recommend it!


One day...


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> PFfft, I'm a great influence on people! biggrin.gif


haha lier







When I get home today im sure I will pull the trigger on the shopping cart. Then buy my 1440p monitor later.

And just to get on topic. I will build it in the lovly 600T SE White


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> haha lier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get home today im sure I will pull the trigger on the shopping cart. Then buy my 1440p monitor later.
> 
> And just to get on topic. I will build it in the lovly 600T SE White


Beasts?

BEASTS!










Looking forward to seeing how you like that _small_ upgrade you have planned.


----------



## Zillerella

YES BEAST!!!!!!
Quote:


> Looking forward to seeing how you like that small upgrade you have planned. tongue.gif


Small?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> One day...


Man i wish i have some serious money. I think gonna wait until i can afford it


----------



## Darylrese

Another little update from me...Drive bay and PSU covers wrapped in Carbon and completed...what do you think?


----------



## Zillerella

Tbh too much carbon


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Another little update from me...Drive bay and PSU covers wrapped in Carbon and completed...what do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nah man, NOT ENOUGH CARBON, but you're getting in my territory. My build isn't called "Project Carbon" for no reason..








Looks good mate!


----------



## Darylrese

haha never enough Carbon...there isn't much in my build, only the boxes and my sound card.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha never enough Carbon...there isn't much in my build, only the boxes and my sound card.


What card did you end up using in your psu cover?


----------



## Krullmeister

I'm actually with Zillerella on this. He has a valid point

for once....








Anyway, I think you did a good job on the cover albeit I'd prefer only black.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What card did you end up using in your psu cover?


Thick card from The Range, almost thick enough to be classed as board. was about £2.99 for a large sheet.

No Krull, you side with me and me only







Your still jel of my delidding


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thick card from The Range, almost thick enough to be classed as board. was about £2.99 for a large sheet.
> 
> No Krull, you side with me and me only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your still jel of my delidding


I'm not jelly of your delid, that chip of yours however....


----------



## Zillerella

Hmm......

I can also read small, your swedish nab.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thick card from The Range, almost thick enough to be classed as board. was about £2.99 for a large sheet.
> 
> No Krull, you side with me and me only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your still jel of my delidding


Urgh. Does that mean I have to go to the range over here. I don't like the range here. It's filled with prostitutes and tramps


----------



## Darylrese

LOL!!!

You can also get it in Hobby Craft if that helps mate

Virgin Media guy came today to upgrade us to a TIVO box and upgrade the wireless to a super hub (which is crap by the way) he saw my PC as modem and router is in my room and was amazed by it! He kept saying how cool it looked and how quiet it ran...then he played some flightsim in 3D whilst waiting for the hub to come online....funny as!


----------



## Zillerella

Lol Daryl







Let the man work


----------



## Darylrese

haha We were talking about wireless networks....or at least i was teaching him a thing or two







Then he started drooling over my rig


----------



## Gyrael

Your rig looks great, Daryl. Really clean.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NimbleJack*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> I think the only way to lose the center section is buy cutting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone project i have seen mod the front section has had to hack it off


A little late but you just have to bend a few tabs and it cone right off. Then bend them back.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Your rig looks great, Daryl. Really clean.


Me and daryl are reppin team carbon.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Another little update from me...Drive bay and PSU covers wrapped in Carbon and completed...what do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice,i would love to see either a 600t blue writing on the psu cover or your name that would look cool....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> You can also get it in Hobby Craft if that helps mate
> 
> Virgin Media guy came today to upgrade us to a TIVO box and upgrade the wireless to a super hub (which is crap by the way) he saw my PC as modem and router is in my room and was amazed by it! He kept saying how cool it looked and how quiet it ran...then he played some flightsim in 3D whilst waiting for the hub to come online....funny as!


Hmmmmm sounds like you and the repair man hit it off,sounds like a adult xxx movie,Darylrese and the repairman.....







.....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

EDITJust ordered a samsung evo 250gb for my steam games,gonna do i clean install so there goes my steam games,will have alot of re-downloading to do....Going to use my current samsung 830 for OS and my 840 with my OS will probably go in my wifes rig,and 250 for all steam/origin games....EDIT....My evo has arrived....delivery time 3 and a half hours,not bad just for an extra $30....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Really nice,i would love to see either a 600t blue writing on the psu cover or your name that would look cool....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm sounds like you and the repair man hit it off,sounds like a adult xxx movie,Darylrese and the repairman.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


I did this and wrote "Project Carbon" underneath my side window but as i have a bad hand writting it looks rubbish


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nice one Darylrese, so clean









I still haven't ordered the wc parts. Gonna do it when I get back from my vacation in 2 weeks.

I did get a usb 3.0 stick yesterday, so I'm gonna update my bios and give that overclock a try, here's to hoping that I don't screw up.


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks peeps







I'm glad you all like....apart from the 2 Swedes who don't like Carbon....must be a Swedish thing









Im sure updating your BIOS will be very easy. EZ Flash makes it so simple.

Just download the .ROM for your board from ASUS website, stick it on the root of the USB, Go into BIOS, EZ FLASH. Then select the USB drive letter and it should list the BIOS. Hit enter on it and say yes and away it goes. Never had it fail on me and its the easiest way to upgrade bios, i just love Asus!

What watercooling bits you going for sparkles?

TEAM CARBON WOOOO


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Really nice,i would love to see either a 600t blue writing on the psu cover or your name that would look cool....
> Hmmmmm sounds like you and the repair man hit it off,sounds like a adult xxx movie,Darylrese and the repairman.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


HAHA XXXX Rated! He loved it


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you all like....apart from the 2 Swedes who don't like Carbon....must be a Swedish thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure updating your BIOS will be very easy. EZ Flash makes it so simple.
> 
> Just download the .ROM for your board from ASUS website, stick it on the root of the USB, Go into BIOS, EZ FLASH. Then select the USB drive letter and it should list the BIOS. Hit enter on it and say yes and away it goes. Never had it fail on me and its the easiest way to upgrade bios, i just love Asus!
> 
> What watercooling bits you going for sparkles?
> 
> TEAM CARBON WOOOO


Yep, got a guide http://www.thinkcomputers.org/intel-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide/2/









I'm gonna buy them in 2 steps, XSPC RS240 rad, Phobya 200 rad, and the EK cpu block I'll get in 2 weeks.
The remaining parts short after probably or maybe everything at once. I'm not really sure yet what reservoir/pump I'm gonna get. The pump will be the Laing D5 but I'm not sure if I should get the bitspower kit or go with EK tops.

Also that leaves color. It's probably gonna be milky white mayhems coolant. But I would love to go with pastel green so that my rig because one with my room








But that means that I'll have to partially resleeve my 24pin


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you all like....apart from the 2 Swedes who don't like Carbon....must be a Swedish thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure updating your BIOS will be very easy. EZ Flash makes it so simple.
> 
> Just download the .ROM for your board from ASUS website, stick it on the root of the USB, Go into BIOS, EZ FLASH. Then select the USB drive letter and it should list the BIOS. Hit enter on it and say yes and away it goes. Never had it fail on me and its the easiest way to upgrade bios, i just love Asus!
> 
> What watercooling bits you going for sparkles?
> 
> TEAM CARBON WOOOO


ZILLERELLA IS DANISH!!!! DANISH PEOPLE ARE NOT SWEDISH









allthough they wish they were


----------



## Darylrese

Sam thing, different Bacon!

Sounds like a good plan Sparkles! I want to add my GPU's into my loop still, will have to see what money i get on payday! I'm sure either colour would look great! I do wonder if you see temp drops from distilled water and coloured tubing....i was kinda hoping with watercooling you would see the water moving around but its just a solid colour hehe


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> A little late but you just have to bend a few tabs and it cone right off. Then bend them back.


I tried, there are 2 center tabs, even after releasing these tabs the mesh still would not release.
It would bend out at nearly a 90° angle and seemed like it would break before release.


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you all like....apart from the 2 Swedes who don't like Carbon....must be a Swedish thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure updating your BIOS will be very easy. EZ Flash makes it so simple.
> 
> Just download the .ROM for your board from ASUS website, stick it on the root of the USB, Go into BIOS, EZ FLASH. Then select the USB drive letter and it should list the BIOS. Hit enter on it and say yes and away it goes. Never had it fail on me and its the easiest way to upgrade bios, i just love Asus!
> 
> What watercooling bits you going for sparkles?
> 
> TEAM CARBON WOOOO





WOOOO! I get my loop this wednesday! We have like matching build but different colour hahah !

TEAM CARBON FTW

Also sparkles, what mobo are you using? Because most mobo now you can flash bios in windows. So convenient... It saves me so much time.


----------



## Zillerella

I don't wish to be a silly swedish person that work for webhallen. The most corrupt company ever


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I don't wish to be a silly swedish person that work for webhallen. The most corrupt company ever


Go away dane! Your too far south anyways


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Another little update from me...Drive bay and PSU covers wrapped in Carbon and completed...what do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very clean, love the coolant color.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Go away dane! Your too far south anyways biggrin.gif


Go in your sauna!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Go away dane! Your too far south anyways


Okay let's not start another Viking age shall we, please, okay thanks


----------



## Recr3ational

@ Anonymous Inc

"The Last of Us - The story is just. . . so very sad and very griping (get it if you have a PS3 really worth it)
Slightly off topic what do you think they're doing about a sequel?
Should there be one? I'm only asking because, I'm curious to what other peope think about one of the best game i ever played.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Slightly off topic what do you think they're doing about a sequel?
> Should there be one? I'm only asking because, I'm curious to what other peope think about one of the best game i ever played.


Well that's quite a difficult question to answer, if there were to make a sequel i would say it shouldn't be with the two protagonists. Not to say it wouldn't work, but just that it ended with a lot of questions answered except for the last big question how do they save the world. Which should imply that it's a question you have to answer yourself.

As much as i want a sequel, a true prequel would probably be more fitting but again we already saw some of what happened before the incident just not how it happened, and i'm not quite sure if that would be enough of a story.

I want another The Last of Us for damn sure, i'm just unsure if it would work. But i'm confident they will definitely make a DLC expansion with story. So to sum it up i think this game is a true IP in the purest form. But Naughty Dog is good at making games and stories so who knows they might have a very good idea for something completely unexpected.

One thing's for sure they are going to make more awesome games in the future, i have loved them since Crash Bandicoot and Jak & Daxter, all the way up to Uncharted and now The Last of Us.

Here is a quote from them,

*"We certainly aren't going to make a sequel to a game just because it's been successful. If the team doesn't have the passion to do another one, we're not going to do another one. It's not good for us, it's not good for the fans. They're going to see right through it if the passion wasn't with the team that was making it."*

You can read the rest here http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/video-games/video-game-news/10100920/Naughty-Dog-whats-next-for-the-Santa-Monica-developer.html if you want


----------



## p33k

A sad day... the other day I sold my 600t and bought a white nzxt switch 810. I was able to buy the new case for the same price as I was able to sell the 600t used for. Hard to believe in Korea the 600t is almost $250! I was figuring out I wanted to go water, clear side panel, needed to buy dremel to cut my 600t up which would make it impossible to sell here in Korea. The costs of all this vs just buying a new case seemed more logical. My wife and I are planning on moving back to the USA in a year or two so I will probably just pack up all my parts in a suitcase and buy a new case back home so it seemed stupid to invest so much into the case that would cost me another fortune to ship to the USA or be left behind.

Anywhooo, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who helped and gave suggestions!


----------



## ra_27

OK so time has come at last I'm looking at get rid of that dam front fans noise.

as there is crap load of post here I know I may have miss the best way to do so I know cutting is one way and I'm looking at it.

but is there a way to fix this with out have to cut or spend a lot of cash to do so?


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> A sad day... the other day I sold my 600t and bought a white nzxt switch 810. I was able to buy the new case for the same price as I was able to sell the 600t used for. Hard to believe in Korea the 600t is almost $250! I was figuring out I wanted to go water, clear side panel, needed to buy dremel to cut my 600t up which would make it impossible to sell here in Korea. The costs of all this vs just buying a new case seemed more logical. My wife and I are planning on moving back to the USA in a year or two so I will probably just pack up all my parts in a suitcase and buy a new case back home so it seemed stupid to invest so much into the case that would cost me another fortune to ship to the USA or be left behind.
> 
> Anywhooo, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who helped and gave suggestions!






OH NOOO! R.I.P! Hope the switch club is better than the 600T club..... NOT!


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Well. I got a GTX 770 installed, I knew it would be a big improvement, but it did not realize how staggeringly big it would be. Happy Days









OK now for my real question. My next project is to water cool it. What would be people recommendations for radiator size? I don't really want to go more than 30mm thick, 45mm max. And i was thinking one 360 rad in the top and one 120 in the back. Would that be enough to cool a CPU and 770?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> A sad day... the other day I sold my 600t and bought a white nzxt switch 810. I was able to buy the new case for the same price as I was able to sell the 600t used for. Hard to believe in Korea the 600t is almost $250! I was figuring out I wanted to go water, clear side panel, needed to buy dremel to cut my 600t up which would make it impossible to sell here in Korea. The costs of all this vs just buying a new case seemed more logical. My wife and I are planning on moving back to the USA in a year or two so I will probably just pack up all my parts in a suitcase and buy a new case back home so it seemed stupid to invest so much into the case that would cost me another fortune to ship to the USA or be left behind.
> 
> Anywhooo, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who helped and gave suggestions!


How are you liking the new case so far,i must admit i have been thinking about getting a switch 810 or a 530 with the new 810 window....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> Well. I got a GTX 770 installed, I knew it would be a big improvement, but it did not realize how staggeringly big it would be. Happy Days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK now for my real question. My next project is to water cool it. What would be people recommendations for radiator size? I don't really want to go more than 30mm thick, 45mm max. And i was thinking one 360 rad in the top and one 120 in the back. Would that be enough to cool a CPU and 770?


That would be enough for a cpu and a graphic card,so no need to worry....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> A sad day... the other day I sold my 600t and bought a white nzxt switch 810. I was able to buy the new case for the same price as I was able to sell the 600t used for. Hard to believe in Korea the 600t is almost $250! I was figuring out I wanted to go water, clear side panel, needed to buy dremel to cut my 600t up which would make it impossible to sell here in Korea. The costs of all this vs just buying a new case seemed more logical. My wife and I are planning on moving back to the USA in a year or two so I will probably just pack up all my parts in a suitcase and buy a new case back home so it seemed stupid to invest so much into the case that would cost me another fortune to ship to the USA or be left behind.
> 
> Anywhooo, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who helped and gave suggestions!


That's a sad story. Great planing and reasoning though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> OK so time has come at last I'm looking at get rid of that dam front fans noise.
> 
> as there is crap load of post here I know I may have miss the best way to do so I know cutting is one way and I'm looking at it.
> 
> but is there a way to fix this with out have to cut or spend a lot of cash to do so?


Replace the stock fans and/or cut the mesh out.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> How are you liking the new case so far,i must admit i have been thinking about getting a switch 810 or a 530 with the new 810 window.....


I really like the case, it will be better once I get my water cooling parts ordered though. It is not as good at keeping the temps down on my video cards even though I have 2x120 fans on the bottom, 2x140 in the front and 1x140 on the hd cage blowing directly toward the gpu's. It also doesn't have the nice room that the 600t has for cable management behind the mb tray. But I like everything else about it







It will do the trick until we figure out what we are doing next!


----------



## Mozz13

Hey guys, need a little bit of advice. Has anyone ever fit the Phobya xtreme 200 v2 rad into the case? Do you need any kind of mods to the case in order to make it fit? I don't have any tools except for screwdriver so cutting the case is out of the question.







Going to cool my 3770k at the moment and probably will upgrade my card first before putting it under water it as well. 2nd question. Can i use bitfenix spectre pro 200 with the rad? The info that I have says that the rad only have a 180mm fan spacing on it. Item in question: Rad: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_297_1513&products_id=23928 and the fan: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_601&products_id=19136. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mozz13*
> 
> Hey guys, need a little bit of advice. Has anyone ever fit the Phobya xtreme 200 v2 rad into the case? Do you need any kind of mods to the case in order to make it fit? I don't have any tools except for screwdriver so cutting the case is out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to cool my 3770k at the moment and probably will upgrade my card first before putting it under water it as well. 2nd question. Can i use bitfenix spectre pro 200 with the rad? The info that I have says that the rad only have a 180mm fan spacing on it. Item in question: Rad: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_297_1513&products_id=23928 and the fan: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_601&products_id=19136. Any help is appreciated.


The rad will work in the 600t,and yes the bitfenix will work fine....http://www.overclock.net/t/1238581/best-fans-for-a-phobya-200mm-rad....


----------



## Mozz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The rad will work in the 600t,and yes the bitfenix will work fine....http://www.overclock.net/t/1238581/best-fans-for-a-phobya-200mm-rad....


Thanks for the quick reply! So just to confirm. That rad will mount just fine in 600T without any mods along with the fan, yes? Now I just need to muster up me pennies for the purchase.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mozz13*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! So just to confirm. That rad will mount just fine in 600T without any mods along with the fan, yes? Now I just need to muster up me pennies for the purchase.


----------



## Buttsy

Hey guys,

Just thought I would post a few more pics. Felt my case was a little cramped so I have done some cable tidying, modified the HDD Bay slightly to add extra airflow, and removed my Corsair Link Commander (The M6E has a squillion fan headers, and the lighting node runs without it)

I'm going to replace the stock 200mm fan with a BitFenix Spectre Pro.

Lastly when I bought my new parts, I didn't have enough money to splash out on some new RAM so I'm just using my old Corsair valueRam 1333mhz. What would you guys recommend?

Corsair Dominator Platinum - 4x4GB - 2133mhz

Corsair Dominator GT - 4x4GB - 2133mhz

Corsair Vengeance Pro - 2x8GB - 1866mhz

Before

After


----------



## ra_27

Mergatroid looking it to cutting the case now but i don't have the gear for that so have to get some if I go that way

what would be a good replace fan for it?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> Mergatroid looking it not cutting the case now but i don't have the gear for that so have to get some if I go that way
> 
> what would be a good replace fan for it?


Get a CM Megaflow or a Bitfenix Spectre Pro, the two only good options. I have the Megaflow and i can say it's SUPER silent though of course it would be nice if it moved a little bit more air but honestly i don't mind.


----------



## Mozz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*


Almost exactly like what I'm trying to do! Thanks!


----------



## ra_27

ok thanks will look at them


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum - 4x4GB - 2133mhz
> 
> Corsair Dominator GT - 4x4GB - 2133mhz
> 
> Corsair Vengeance Pro - 2x8GB - 1866mhz


From a practical standpoint, there's no reason to get those fancy expensive sticks. I'd get the Vengeance. Otherwise it's up to you if the other ones are worth the money for their aesthetics or whatever reason.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just thought I would post a few more pics. Felt my case was a little cramped so I have done some cable tidying, modified the HDD Bay slightly to add extra airflow, and removed my Corsair Link Commander (The M6E has a squillion fan headers, and the lighting node runs without it)
> 
> I'm going to replace the stock 200mm fan with a BitFenix Spectre Pro.
> 
> Lastly when I bought my new parts, I didn't have enough money to splash out on some new RAM so I'm just using my old Corsair valueRam 1333mhz. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum - 4x4GB - 2133mhz
> 
> Corsair Dominator GT - 4x4GB - 2133mhz
> 
> Corsair Vengeance Pro - 2x8GB - 1866mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After


I'd suggest going with something else than Corsair. You can usually get better sticks for the same price from the likes of G.Skill, Kingston and Crucial. Plus they look INSANELY better.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> Mergatroid looking it to cutting the case now but i don't have the gear for that so have to get some if I go that way
> 
> what would be a good replace fan for it?


Spectre Pro fans are good if you get one that works well. Cooler Master makes some good fans, and if you don't mind a little mod for mounting, NZXT makes a 166 cfm fan that's just awesome.

If you just want to bolt it in, the Spectre Pro 200mm fan is likely the best option for the front. Use a couple of 120mm fans for the top if you don't like the 200mm stock fan.

If you decide to cut out the mesh, and you don't have a roto tool like a Dremel (or can't borrow one), people have used a pair of side cutters to cut the mesh. You can also use a hack saw blade. It will take some care to do it well though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'd suggest going with something else than Corsair. You can usually get better sticks for the same price from the likes of G.Skill, Kingston and Crucial. Plus they look INSANELY better.


I have to agree. I was using a pair of G.Skill 4GB DIMMs that not only performed without any problems, but looked awesome as well. A friend of mine bought a set of Kingston 8GB sticks and it turned out he couldn't use them in his rig and he left it too long to return them. So, I gave him my G.Skill memory and took his Kingstons, and paid the difference. I do sort of miss the look 'cause they were pretty sweet, but I have 16GB now so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'd suggest going with something else than Corsair. You can usually get better sticks for the same price from the likes of G.Skill, Kingston and Crucial. Plus they look INSANELY better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have to agree. I was using a pair of G.Skill 4GB DIMMs that not only performed without any problems, but looked awesome as well. A friend of mine bought a set of Kingston 8GB sticks and it turned out he couldn't use them in his rig and he left it too long to return them. So, I gave him my G.Skill memory and took his Kingstons, and paid the difference. I do sort of miss the look 'cause they were pretty sweet, but I have 16GB now so I'm not complaining.


That's subjective, though. Personally I think Corsair's sticks have the best aesthetics by far.


----------



## Darylrese

I have owned corsair memory in the past, i always end up with other brands though. I always tend to go for G.SKILL these days. Rock Solid Memory.

My RipJawz 2133mhz 16GB kit is faultless. Before that i had 8GB of Corsair Vengeance which was good memory, but the heat sinks are unnecessarily tall so you can forget push / pull of any sort in the 600T. I do like the new ones which have a strip of colour on top, they still only seem to be a max of 1866mhz though before you get into serious money.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> From a practical standpoint, there's no reason to get those fancy expensive sticks. I'd get the Vengeance. Otherwise it's up to you if the other ones are worth the money for their aesthetics or whatever reason.


Price is no issue, lol I'm by no means rich, in fact probably the opposite, but I work hard and enjoy it when I can, so for me its about keeping to the core of the theme for my rig, its built around ASUS and Corsair. I have had to move away from them only for my BD-RW which is Pioneer and My SSDs which are Samsung, the rest of the core components are ASUS and Corsair.

I would love to get the Dominator Platinum they are my prefered choice, but the white LEDs clash with my blue and red theme. The Dominator GTs are red which suits my theme but are harder to get from where I live and the Vengeance seems to be the best all rounder from Corsair.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'd suggest going with something else than Corsair. You can usually get better sticks for the same price from the likes of G.Skill, Kingston and Crucial. Plus they look INSANELY better.


Don't get me wrong they are all good looking sticks, and proven performers, but for me the Corsair RAM looks far better than the rest, but looks are something that is completely subjective.


----------



## ra_27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> If you just want to bolt it in, the Spectre Pro 200mm fan is likely the best option for the front. Use a couple of 120mm fans for the top if you don't like the 200mm stock fan.
> 
> If you decide to cut out the mesh, and you don't have a roto tool like a Dremel (or can't borrow one), people have used a pair of side cutters to cut the mesh. You can also use a hack saw blade. It will take some care to do it well though..


I did think of pair of side cutter but stop when I remember what happen to me last time I use them.

I may be able to get my hands on a Jig saw might be a bit better then using a hack saw blade well faster at lest.

I'm looking in to maybe get a Dremel if there not to much as it real like to be a one time thing I might a see if I can just hire one of a shop near me if they hire.

side note I'm happy with the 200mm stock fans it just that dam noise my case site 30 cm from me and it just a pain in the bum its OK when have head set on but that not all the time.
but I will keep the 120mm fans in mind.

thanks for all your help.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ra_27*
> 
> I did think of pair of side cutter but stop when I remember what happen to me last time I use them.
> 
> I may be able to get my hands on a Jig saw might be a bit better then using a hack saw blade well faster at lest.
> 
> I'm looking in to maybe get a Dremel if there not to much as it real like to be a one time thing I might a see if I can just hire one of a shop near me if they hire.
> 
> side note I'm happy with the 200mm stock fans it just that dam noise my case site 30 cm from me and it just a pain in the bum its OK when have head set on but that not all the time.
> but I will keep the 120mm fans in mind.
> 
> thanks for all your help.


The noise you are describing *IS* the stock 200mm fans i can assure you, removing them and switching them out with either a Megaflow or Spectre Pro will remove 99% of the noise i can tell you that much. Even without cutting the mesh it's already reduced by a BIG amount, the reason to remove the mesh is to get better airflow.


----------



## ra_27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> The noise you are describing *IS* the stock 200mm fans i can assure you, removing them and switching them out with either a Megaflow or Spectre Pro will remove 99% of the noise i can tell you that much. Even without cutting the mesh it's already reduced by a BIG amount, the reason to remove the mesh is to get better airflow.


yes that the noise I'm on talking about.

looking at both fans and still thinking of cutting out mesh for air flow. due to where my system sit it is a warm spot no were I can put it but were it is due to kids and it get hto in my place in summer and that not long away here.

thanks for all the help.


----------



## Woodies0351

Hi all, may I join the club










My first "mod" if you can call it that.... Spraying the panels white!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodies0351*
> 
> Hi all, may I join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first "mod" if you can call it that.... Spraying the panels white!


Hah nice job dude it's a reverse SE White, all it would need to be a complete reversed version is coloring the inside of the "crevice" on the front bezel white, if you know which part i'm talking about









Anyways welcome to the club


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nice!









Guys, I've tried to overclock, but damn, I don't really understand it. When I updated my bios all of a sudden I had an overclock to 4.2ghz without doing anything.

I've gone up to 4,4 ghz with other settings on auto because I don't really understand it. It seems to run stable around 45°C idle and 65/70°C in Prime 95.

I guess I'll need to research some more how to do this all.


----------



## xpak

hi guys...

i'll want buy the radiator alphacool 360 UT60 White, and install it on front of the case... what do you think about???

There are photo?? thanks!!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpak*
> 
> hi guys...
> 
> i'll want buy the radiator alphacool 360 UT60 White, and install it on front of the case... what do you think about???
> 
> There are photo?? thanks!!


Yo. You can fit the 360 UT60 there without much problem (Regarding it's size that is)... But you'll need to do quite a bit of modding. Could you consider a Phobya xtreme 400 instead?









[teaser]I hear screams[/teaser]


----------



## xpak

I have alphacool ut30 360mm on the top, and AX120 on the back!

I'll want UT60 white, because the color is like a cabinet, and for use almost one of the slot 5,25 for lamptron touch!!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I've tried to overclock, but damn, I don't really understand it. When I updated my bios all of a sudden I had an overclock to 4.2ghz without doing anything.
> 
> I've gone up to 4,4 ghz with other settings on auto because I don't really understand it. It seems to run stable around 45°C idle and 65/70°C in Prime 95.
> 
> I guess I'll need to research some more how to do this all.


Have you not overclocked your CPU before?

I can teach you the basics if you like, give me a PM or can do it on here.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I've tried to overclock, but damn, I don't really understand it. When I updated my bios all of a sudden I had an overclock to 4.2ghz without doing anything.
> 
> I've gone up to 4,4 ghz with other settings on auto because I don't really understand it. It seems to run stable around 45°C idle and 65/70°C in Prime 95.
> 
> I guess I'll need to research some more how to do this all.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you not overclocked your CPU before?
> 
> I can teach you the basics if you like, give me a PM or can do it on here.
Click to expand...

Nope never done it before  I find it overwhelming so much info!


----------



## Darylrese

Yeh it does take ages to get to grips and requires LOADS of testing time. Oh man though, you NEED to overclock that CPU!!!...I've managed to get mine to 5.0ghz now hehe

So you have a 3570k yeah? whats your target overclock and what cooler do you have? Corsair H100i?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeh it does take ages to get to grips and requires LOADS of testing time. Oh man though, you NEED to overclock that CPU!!!...I've managed to get mine to 5.0ghz now hehe
> 
> So you have a 3570k yeah? whats your target overclock and what cooler do you have? Corsair H100i?


Cheater ):

Also, why haven't you answered my PM??!?!?!??!?!? I'M FEELING LONELY HERE T____T


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> That's subjective, though. Personally I think Corsair's sticks have the best aesthetics by far.


You're right, it is subjective. Here are the G.Skill DIMMs I had before:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX33415

and personally I think, by far, they look every bit as good as Corsair product does. I think they're Ripjaw series looks better, but again as you stated, that's subjective.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX36561

Lucky both companies have an assortment of colours for their casings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> The noise you are describing *IS* the stock 200mm fans i can assure you, removing them and switching them out with either a Megaflow or Spectre Pro will remove 99% of the noise i can tell you that much. Even without cutting the mesh it's already reduced by a BIG amount, the reason to remove the mesh is to get better airflow.


Actually, I've never tested the theory myself, but many people here in this forum have said that because Corsair used round holes in their mesh, that makes the fans louder (as well as the poor quality fans themselves). As you can see, many cases now use HEX holes for their mesh, which people claim reduces the noise caused by airflow.

This is why I told him he can reduce noise by replacing the fans and/or cutting the mesh.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Cheater ):
> 
> Also, why haven't you answered my PM??!?!?!??!?!? I'M FEELING LONELY HERE T____T


No cheating here....just pure WIN!...

I didn't get an alert, sorry mate, i have messaged you back now!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> No cheating here....just pure WIN!...
> 
> I didn't get an alert, sorry mate, i have messaged you back now!


oh yea??!?!?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys im selling my hx 750 plus my old samsung 840 non pro,and I was thinking of buying a dremel with the money I get....Saw a dremel 3000 for about $100,how many extra cutting discs would I need to buy to cut the front,top and maybe a 120mm hole in the bottom....


----------



## Darylrese

Well i got through about 4 disks when doing all my mesh panels but i think they were cheap ones. So id say you will need around 3 mate.

You can pick a dremel up here for about £40...not sure why its that expensive over there?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well i got through about 4 disks when doing all my mesh panels but i think they were cheap ones. So id say you will need around 3 mate.
> 
> You can pick a dremel up here for about £40...not sure why its that expensive over there?


its australia everything here is more expensive....is there any tools besides the cutting discs that I would need for the job....


----------



## Darylrese

Not really mate, you could get some sanding / polishing tips if you want to smooth off the edges, but you can buy some rubber u channel to run around the outside like i did off ebay cheap to cover sharp edges. Also if you did it carefully, you could probably grind all the sharp bits off with a disk anyway.

I'm surprised Australia is more expensive, i thought it was cheaper than the UK!

If cutting top mesh, be careful as i've had problems fitting radiators with push / pull since doing it, had to use repair washers because i cut all the mesh away there's nothing much left for it to screw into other than if its fitted into its intended location.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Not really mate, you could get some sanding / polishing tips if you want to smooth off the edges, but you can buy some rubber u channel to run around the outside like i did off ebay cheap to cover sharp edges. Also if you did it carefully, you could probably grind all the sharp bits off with a disk anyway.
> 
> I'm surprised Australia is more expensive, i thought it was cheaper than the UK!
> 
> If cutting top mesh, be careful as i've had problems fitting radiators with push / pull since doing it, had to use repair washers because i cut all the mesh away there's nothing much left for it to screw into other than if its fitted into its intended location.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the photo's,will be saving the pics of the roof cut so i can have an idea of how to cut it,wont be doing push pull so i should be ok,have you noticed any major noise difference since cutting the front and top mesh,and did you notice better airflow after doing so,i was also thinking of maybe putting the rad on top and the fans inside for my h100i....


----------



## Darylrese

If you wanna fit your H100 like that, you will need to cut away a large section at the top front of the case to feed the whole radiator through the slot you cut and onto the top of the mesh.

Yep it reduces whistling and droaning noises by quite a lot, it was one of the first things i did to my 600T!

Airflow will also improve but by how much im not sure. Something is better than nothing though, right?

You will need to take EVERYTHING out of your case, because the sparks will be flying and the metal dust is crazy! This is why i didnt bother making way for a 360mm radiator...too much effort taking everything apart.

Its not an issue if you do cut it all away then want to go to a push / pull, you just need to use giant washers so thats the radiator has something to grip onto like i did with mine. Still held in place solid as a rock :


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> If you wanna fit your H100 like that, you will need to cut away a large section at the top front of the case to feed the whole radiator through the slot you cut and onto the top of the mesh.
> 
> Yep it reduces whistling and droaning noises by quite a lot, it was one of the first things i did to my 600T!
> 
> Airflow will also improve but by how much im not sure. Something is better than nothing though, right?
> 
> You will need to take EVERYTHING out of your case, because the sparks will be flying and the metal dust is crazy! This is why i didnt bother making way for a 360mm radiator...too much effort taking everything apart.
> 
> Its not an issue if you do cut it all away then want to go to a push / pull, you just need to use giant washers so thats the radiator has something to grip onto like i did with mine. Still held in place solid as a rock :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the dremel im thinking of getting is the 3000 model,130watts....which one did you use and what wattage was it,just want to make sure whichever one i get is powerful enough....HMMMMMM a 360 rad doesnt sound to bad either,now you got me thinking of doing that....


----------



## Darylrese

haha well when having EVERYTHING out, its an ideal time to get all the cutting done cos believe me, once you have everything looking great, you won't want to be ripping it all apart again lol

I dont know what the wattage was mate, i don't own one. I borrowed it off my girlfriends step dad, wasnt even called a dremel, it was a cheap knock off version called a 'hand rotary tool' a bit like this one from Tesco:

http://www.tesco.com/direct/variable-speed-rotary-tool-and-172-piece-accessory-set/278-1308.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=278-1308&kpid=278-1308&gclid=CLT2zLmcnLkCFebJtAodbx0AOw

Did the job well, had to use about 4 cutting disks but oh well....cost me nothing!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha well when having EVERYTHING out, its an ideal time to get all the cutting done cos believe me, once you have everything looking great, you won't want to be ripping it all apart again lol
> 
> I dont know what the wattage was mate, i don't own one. I borrowed it off my girlfriends step dad, wasnt even called a dremel, it was a cheap knock off version called a 'hand rotary tool' a bit like this one from Tesco:
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/direct/variable-speed-rotary-tool-and-172-piece-accessory-set/278-1308.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=278-1308&kpid=278-1308&gclid=CLT2zLmcnLkCFebJtAodbx0AOw
> 
> Did the job well, had to use about 4 cutting disks but oh well....cost me nothing!


yeah looks good if i can get a knock off i will,cant seem to find any on the websites here,was hoping to get this done before surgery next week,after surgery i wont be able to walk or lift jack,well could be a nice after surgery mod,would take months before i could do it tho....thanks for the help mate....


----------



## Darylrese

No worries dude. There's plenty of places over here that sell them. Amazon will no doubt have some too but depends how quick postage is!

Best of luck with surgery whatever your having done, let us know your OK after you have had it!


----------



## Recr3ational

Small update guys,

Waiting on:

Watercooling kit.
Dremel
Pump to clean the dust.
Some thick card
Bitfenix Recon
2 x Gentle Typhoon
Carbon fiber vinyl

Hopefully by next week i'll have everything done


----------



## grunion

Finally got the silver ST installed....
And the top mesh painted...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Small update guys,
> 
> Waiting on:
> 
> Watercooling kit.
> Dremel
> Pump to clean the dust.
> Some thick card
> Bitfenix Recon
> 2 x Gentle Typhoon
> Carbon fiber vinyl
> 
> Hopefully by next week i'll have everything done


Are you just copying my entire Rig??????


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Are you just copying my entire Rig??????


No we are lucky to find each other, it's like destiny. YOU STOLE MY RIG! It's just you did it before me









TEAM CARBON


----------



## mypg036




----------



## AlDyer

Nice beast there!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Finally got the silver ST installed....
> And the top mesh painted...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow how did you spray/paint your mobo....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No we are lucky to find each other, it's like destiny. YOU STOLE MY RIG! It's just you did it before me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM CARBON


You guys are so cyte together....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build there,what are your gaming temps on those cards....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Just sold my hx 750 and 120gb samsung SSD,now i will use that money to buy a dremel....I was thinking whats would be the best option,,,,1x200mm in the front or 2x120mm with this....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeh it does take ages to get to grips and requires LOADS of testing time. Oh man though, you NEED to overclock that CPU!!!...I've managed to get mine to 5.0ghz now hehe
> 
> So you have a 3570k yeah? whats your target overclock and what cooler do you have? Corsair H100i?


Yep 3570k + h100i, what would you recommand? I don't want my temps too high. Maybe like I tried the 4,4ghz?

I need a new name for my build


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Just sold my hx 750 and 120gb samsung SSD,now i will use that money to buy a dremel....I was thinking whats would be the best option,,,,1x200mm in the front or 2x120mm with this....


Two 120mm will always perform better than a 200mm.
Because of the poor static pressure on a 200mm fan they will push only little amount of air through a filter/HHD cages.
There are many silent 120mm fans to choose that easy ourperform a 200mm when you get two

Hope this help









Edit: Krully is a lonly swedish n00b


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Nice beast there!


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Wow how did you spray/paint your mobo....
> You guys are so cyte together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build there,what are your gaming temps on those cards....


Not more than 85c bcoz it has gpu boost 2.0. I live in hot & humid country.


----------



## Zillerella

mypg036 - Is it true one of your cards got "titan" specs?








Just wrote another thread about your cards got different shaders


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> mypg036 - Is it true one of your cards got "titan" specs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wrote another thread about your cards got different shaders


Yes, 3gb titan.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Two 120mm will always perform better than a 200mm.
> Because of the poor static pressure on a 200mm fan they will push only little amount of air through a filter/HHD cages.
> There are many silent 120mm fans to choose that easy ourperform a 200mm when you get two
> 
> Hope this help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Krully is a lonly swedish n00b


Glad to hear will be going with 2x120mm in the front when i mod the case and 1x120mm at the bottom between the HDD cage and psu....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> Thanks.
> Not more than 85c bcoz it has gpu boist 2.0. I live in hot & humid country.


Still winter here so mine's dont go over 70c,will be a different story when summer comes around,hopefully would have saved enough by then to watercool my cards....


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Glad to hear will be going with 2x120mm in the front when i mod the case and 1x120mm at the bottom between the HDD cage and psu....


So you cut a hole in the bottom? If you do that you should care, because I experienced in my 600t that the metal is fairly weak and thin. Though I dont know if it's affect anything.


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Glad to hear will be going with 2x120mm in the front when i mod the case and 1x120mm at the bottom between the HDD cage and psu....
> Still winter here so mine's dont go over 70c,will be a different story when summer comes around,hopefully would have saved enough by then to watercool my cards....


Yeap, you need wc in summer to get better performance.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> its australia everything here is more expensive....is there any tools besides the cutting discs that I would need for the job....


The Dremel is over priced for the amount of time you will be using it, you can get the Ozito Rotary Tool from bunnings for $40, if you want to go the way of the cutting disc I would highly recommend getting the Dremel EZ Lock Metal Cutting Disc and the EZ Locking insert, these disc are the best and will not break every second. You should only need one disc if you are good, else one and a half.

Otherwise if you have a good Jigsaw you can use some Makita B-24 metal blades which are used for 0.5mm up to 1.5mm sheet metal. On a low speed and you will cut the steel like butter.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Two 120mm will always perform better than a 200mm.
> Because of the poor static pressure on a 200mm fan they will push only little amount of air through a filter/HHD cages.
> There are many silent 120mm fans to choose that easy ourperform a 200mm when you get two
> 
> Hope this help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: *Krully is a lonly swedish n00b*


Shut up Zilly!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> The Dremel is over priced for the amount of time you will be using it, you can get the Ozito Rotary Tool from bunnings for $40, if you want to go the way of the cutting disc I would highly recommend getting the Dremel EZ Lock Metal Cutting Disc and the EZ Locking insert, these disc are the best and will not break every second. You should only need one disc if you are good, else one and a half.
> 
> Otherwise if you have a good Jigsaw you can use some Makita B-24 metal blades which are used for 0.5mm up to 1.5mm sheet metal. On a low speed and you will cut the steel like butter.


The ozito doesnt look to bad,but then if i have to buy additional bits it would probably work out to be the same price,the dremel i see is for $99,and even tho i wont use it often it would be handy to have around the house,dnt have a jigsaw seriously wish i had one....


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Shut up Zilly!


Swedish n00b HAHA...I actually LOL'd


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Swedish n00b HAHA...I actually LOL'd


me so famous


----------



## Devious Dog

Added some chicken wire to my build (6mm Hex Diagonal Mesh). But the air flow is amazing now.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Added some chicken wire to my build (6mm Hex Diagonal Mesh). But the air flow is amazing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Remove those supports and it'll be even better!


----------



## xpak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Two 120mm will always perform better than a 200mm.
> Because of the poor static pressure on a 200mm fan they will push only little amount of air through a filter/HHD cages.
> There are many silent 120mm fans to choose that easy ourperform a 200mm when you get two
> 
> Hope this help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Krully is a lonly swedish n00b


For this I have 4 fans 92mm in my phobya ext 200mm!! XD


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Added some chicken wire to my build (6mm Hex Diagonal Mesh). But the air flow is amazing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Noice!







Although, as a personal taste it's too "open" lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Remove those supports and it'll be even better!


This. I gotta do that also.







But... if that mesh is as flimsy as it looks... it might bow from it's own weight without the supports


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Noice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, as a personal taste it's too "open" lol.
> This. I gotta do that also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... if that mesh is as flimsy as it looks... it might bow from it's own weight without the supports


Nah it doesn't, its metal so wont bend unless you bend it yourself.

I have cut out all of the plastic supports from the top and front with no issues. Just get a stanley knife, heat the blade over a stove or with a lighter and then cut them out


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

When I'll go WC I'm gonna do some minor modding to







hehe

I've got something else in my shopping basket which isn't cheap and not even for my pc.
Actually it's an ssd + ram upgrade for my Macbook Pro (which I hate). That thing is sooooo slow for the money it cost me. I would stick in 16gb's of ram and an 250gb Corsair EVO SSD.

But no worries I'm gonna buy the WC stuff first


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nah it doesn't, its metal so wont bend unless you bend it yourself.
> 
> I have cut out all of the plastic supports from the top and front with no issues. Just get a stanley knife, heat the blade over a stove or with a lighter and then cut them out


That's good to know.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> When I'll go WC I'm gonna do some minor modding to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> 
> I've got something else in my shopping basket which isn't cheap and not even for my pc.
> Actually it's an ssd + ram upgrade for my Macbook Pro (which I hate). That thing is sooooo slow for the money it cost me. I would stick in 16gb's of ram and an 250gb Corsair EVO SSD.
> 
> But no worries I'm gonna buy the WC stuff first


I have a MacBook Pro 13" Late 2011 and that thing is F







ng fast. I slapped a micron 256GB SSD (Crucial OEM) and it easily boots to OSX ML in 10~12 seconds from the press of the power button. I also have 8GB 1600MHz RAM. From the original 500GB HDD and 4GB RAM, it was a ridiculous speed increase. It used to take me around a minute to boot.

What WC stuff are you going to get?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> That's good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a MacBook Pro 13" Late 2011 and that thing is F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ng fast. I slapped a micron 256GB SSD (Crucial OEM) and it easily boots to OSX ML in 10~12 seconds from the press of the power button. I also have 8GB 1600MHz RAM. From the original 500GB HDD and 4GB RAM, it was a ridiculous speed increase. It used to take me around a minute to boot.
> 
> What WC stuff are you going to get?


Really oh so it's worth the upgrade, I actually got the macbook for my photography stuff, but I found it very very slow to open and process a .raw file. I've got the 2.2ghz i7 from late 2011 (15") and yes it takes forever to boot up!

Lol I think I already said it a few times in here, but here I'll go again.

- XSPC RS240mm rad (would love the 360 but don't really want to do heavy modding), Phobya 200mm rad, EK cpu block, Laing D5 pump, I haven't decided which reservoir to get and also the pump accessories (ek or ...). I'll use primochill clear tube with mayhems pastel white or green coolant. Fittings would be from bitspower, not sure whichs ones either.
GPU would be for next year when I get a new one


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Really oh so it's worth the upgrade, I actually got the macbook for my photography stuff, but I found it very very slow to open and process a .raw file. I've got the 2.2ghz i7 from late 2011 (15") and yes it takes forever to boot up!
> 
> Lol I think I already said it a few times in here, but here I'll go again.
> 
> - XSPC RS240mm rad (would love the 360 but don't really want to do heavy modding), Phobya 200mm rad, EK cpu block, Laing D5 pump, I haven't decided which reservoir to get and also the pump accessories (ek or ...). I'll use primochill clear tube with mayhems pastel white or green coolant. Fittings would be from bitspower, not sure whichs ones either.
> GPU would be for next year when I get a new one


Wouldn't it make sense to buy the 200 rad when you buy the gpu blocks? Maybe you want to change your case (hopefully not ) or something changes?

As I was told the 240 rad was enough for a CPU only loop.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Really oh so it's worth the upgrade, I actually got the macbook for my photography stuff, but I found it very very slow to open and process a .raw file. I've got the 2.2ghz i7 from late 2011 (15") and yes it takes forever to boot up!
> 
> Lol I think I already said it a few times in here, but here I'll go again.
> 
> - XSPC RS240mm rad (would love the 360 but don't really want to do heavy modding), Phobya 200mm rad, EK cpu block, Laing D5 pump, I haven't decided which reservoir to get and also the pump accessories (ek or ...). I'll use primochill clear tube with mayhems pastel white or green coolant. Fittings would be from bitspower, not sure whichs ones either.
> GPU would be for next year when I get a new one


Yup, totally worth it.









Eheh, sorry. I must've skipped a few posts









Nice choice of stuff









Also, for a res... I can recommend the Alphacool Fuzion Core 10. They look awesome, the fact you can use a single res for dual loop or place a CCFL on the middle makes it a plus, not to mention really good pricing. I bought them directly from Alphacool.

An advice on tubing I found answers on. Make sure, if you're getting primochill tubing, to get the Advanced LRT as it seems to be plasticizer free, so no fogging or strange hues on the tubing from the coolant.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Wouldn't it make sense to buy the 200 rad when you buy the gpu blocks? Maybe you want to change your case (hopefully not ) or something changes?
> 
> As I was told the 240 rad was enough for a CPU only loop.


True true spend the other money on the macbook upgrade! Great thoughts there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Yup, totally worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eheh, sorry. I must've skipped a few posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice choice of stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for a res... I can recommend the Alphacool Fuzion Core 10. They look awesome, the fact you can use a single res for dual loop or place a CCFL on the middle makes it a plus, not to mention really good pricing. I bought them directly from Alphacool.
> 
> An advice on tubing I found answers on. Make sure, if you're getting primochill tubing, to get the Advanced LRT as it seems to be plasticizer free, so no fogging or strange hues on the tubing from the coolant.


Thanks!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> True true spend the other money on the macbook upgrade! Great thoughts there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Im such a genius









Im currently waiting on my 240 xspc kit to arrive tooooo


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys im selling my hx 750 plus my old samsung 840 non pro,and I was thinking of buying a dremel with the money I get....Saw a dremel 3000 for about $100,how many extra cutting discs would I need to buy to cut the front,top and maybe a 120mm hole in the bottom....


Hey, I knows you guys down under get boned on shipping costs all the time, but I have to ask why you are considering a $100 Dremel? Don't get me wrong, spending a little extra on tools is usually worth while, but you should know you can get roto tools for as little as $30 CDN, and a small case of attachments for about the same price.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/search/search_results.jsp?quick_search_term=Rotary+Tool+Kits&searchRefinementEvent=event21&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474396672077&bmUID=1377643782486

I know that prices and stores are different in our countries, but if you look at this page you will see a roto tool for as little as 14.99. There is a 7-pc Dremel kit for $60 (if you prefer the brand name).

If you decide to go for a cheaper one, don't over-use it (that is, don't let it get too warm like some people do, and give it time to cool off before starting up again).

I've used my Dremel for jobs I likely shouldn't have (like cutting the exhaust system off of a car), and it has never let me down.

As for cutting disks, there are two types I have seen. One is a really brittle cheap brown disk that will snap if you look at it funny. Avoid at all costs (you have to be really careful with them, and have a large supply on-hand because of how much they break).

These are the second type:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/6/Tools/PowerToolAccessories/RotaryToolAccessories/PRD~0544774P/Dremel+Metal+EZ+Cut+Wheel%2C+12-pack.jsp?locale=en

These are black, and you can see the pattern in the disk (I think they are carbon fiber). The ones I purchase are in a little round cylinder package, but they are the same disks. I got 10 of them for about $18 CDN. These disks will slowly get smaller and smaller, but they won't break (at least I have never broken one).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> So you cut a hole in the bottom? If you do that you should care, because I experienced in my 600t that the metal is fairly weak and thin. Though I dont know if it's affect anything.


I cut a 120mm fan hole in the bottom of my case. It didn't cause any problems.







However, there isn't much airflow under the case. He will either need to allow the front of the case to stick out from whatever it's sitting on to get some air for the fan, or he should remove the psu filter to allow the new fan to pull air from the back of the case.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

And I've bought the Samsung EVO 250GB ssd for the macbook, but now I'm thinking I still have a 120gb 830 series in my computer maybe I should put the 120 in the macbook and use the 250 for my pc.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> And I've bought the Samsung EVO 250GB ssd for the macbook, but now I'm thinking I still have a 120gb 830 series in my computer maybe I should put the 120 in the macbook and use the 250 for my pc.


Do it


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Do it


Offcourse than I have to reinstall windows yet again








But I don't need alot of space on my macbook, just the os + lightroom & photoshop


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah probably better off swapping them over but that means reformatting Windows....erugh!

I still have a little Crucial M4 64GB SSD, still does me well though.


----------



## Zillerella

I would still do it








Is the EVO SSD good?


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Offcourse than I have to reinstall windows yet again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't need alot of space on my macbook, just the os + lightroom & photoshop


No need to re-install, use this at http://www.aomeitech.com/


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I would still do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the EVO SSD good?


The EVO should sit somewhere in between the non-pro and pro versions of the 840. It has almost/same write and read speeds as the Pro but I assume the EVO has less IOPS read/write compared to the Pro. Don't quote me on that tho, I did not reference the spec page









EDIT: EVO uses a TLC NAND while the PRO uses MLC NAND. In a nutshell, the PRO is less prone to a failure as compared to the EVO, not that SSDs will fail so easily.


----------



## Zillerella

Well thanks anyway. Always locked my mind on an EVO, when I build my new pc


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Well thanks anyway. Always locked my mind on an EVO, when I build my new pc


Any SSD will be better than a HDD any day. So definately go for whats best within your budget


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Any SSD will be better than a HDD any day. So definately go for whats best within your budget


IDE drives all the way!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> IDE drives all the way!


I remember 'Upgrading' from normal IDE cables to those amazing round ones which 'improved airflow'...those were the days!!!


----------



## Recr3ational

So scan lied to me. The bastards. I was supposed to get my kit today. BUT NOOOO! Obviously they gave my per order to someone else. Now the next ETA is on the 11th of September







.


----------



## AlDyer

Ok my secret took longer than expected and it might still take 2 more weeks but its coming, now that I finally have time







. Don't expect too much since people are going crazy with stuff in this thread, but I think its gonna be pretty COOL.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> So scan lied to me. The bastards. I was supposed to get my kit today. BUT NOOOO! Obviously they gave my per order to someone else. Now the next ETA is on the 11th of September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


W.T.F Dude?????


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> W.T.F Dude?????


Yeah can't do anything about it, i got the fans, controller, coolant everything. Scan ****ed me over. They promised me on the 27th, so i thought maybe its a day late or something. Nope still not here, now i have to wait 2 weeks. First and last time im buying with them. Overclockers never failed to send me stuff..


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> Hey, I knows you guys down under get boned on shipping costs all the time, but I have to ask why you are considering a $100 Dremel? Don't get me wrong, spending a little extra on tools is usually worth while, but you should know you can get roto tools for as little as $30 CDN, and a small case of attachments for about the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> However, there isn't much airflow under the case. He will either need to allow the front of the case to stick out from whatever it's sitting on to get some air for the fan, or he should remove the psu filter to allow the new fan to pull air from the back of the case.


Thanks for the pics,we do get robbed on prices here,why i wanted the the dremel is that i want something that will last along time,and now i wont have to buy it,it will now be a fathers day gift from the wife....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> And I've bought the Samsung EVO 250GB ssd for the macbook, but now I'm thinking I still have a 120gb 830 series in my computer maybe I should put the 120 in the macbook and use the 250 for my pc.


Use the 250 in your pc,i got one and i now only have 90GB left on it and i still havnt installed half of the games i havnt played yet,if only i could find another 830 but those are so hard to get now....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I would still do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the EVO SSD good?


Well its faster than the 840 non pro i sold,didnt do a bench with it but it great for the price its being sold for....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> So scan lied to me. The bastards. I was supposed to get my kit today. BUT NOOOO! Obviously they gave my per order to someone else. Now the next ETA is on the 11th of September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That sucks big time,i would have skits it,i get pissed if my 3hour delivery take 3 and a half hours....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> W.T.F Dude?????


^^^^^ This,i would have rung them up and cancelled my order,maybe then they would fast track your order....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thanks for the pics,we do get robbed on prices here,why i wanted the the dremel is that i want something that will last along time,and now i wont have to buy it,it will now be a fathers day gift from the wife....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Use the 250 in your pc,i got one and i now only have 90GB left on it and i still havnt installed half of the games i havnt played yet,if only i could find another 830 but those are so hard to get now....
> Well its faster than the 840 non pro i sold,didnt do a bench with it but it great for the price its being sold for....
> That sucks big time,i would have skits it,i get pissed if my 3hour delivery take 3 and a half hours....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ This,i would have rung them up and cancelled my order,maybe then they would fast track your order....


That's great man. That's an awesome Father's Day gift for sure. I think out of all the tools I have, the one that I have used the most and gotten all my moneys worth out of is the Dremel.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Ok my secret took longer than expected and it might still take 2 more weeks but its coming, now that I finally have time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't expect too much since people are going crazy with stuff in this thread, but I think its gonna be pretty COOL.


Come on and finish it already!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Come on and finish it already! thumb.gif


Shut up krully. Don't stress the man









Also I am going to order parts for my new build tomorrow


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Shut up krully. Don't stress the man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I am going to order parts for my new build tomorrow


I will stress him as much as I want!

Still looking for watercooling stuff, can't decide what I want









also FLAME


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Come on and finish it already!


This ^^^^....We dont keep secrets around here....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Shut up krully. Don't stress the man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I am going to order parts for my new build tomorrow


Noice....What parts are you getting for the new build....?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Noice....What parts are you getting for the new build....?


It's a secret.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> It's a secret.


Come on and finish it already....In my best krully voice....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Come on and finish it already....In my best krully voice....


That's a good impression! I thought I was talking to myself for a while there


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Come on and finish it already....In my best krully voice....devil-smiley-019.gif


Ask krully. He knows what im going to buy


----------



## Zillerella

But I will get the OCZ Modextreme, I3, A biostar mobo and so on


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> But I will get the OCZ Modextreme, I3, A biostar mobo and so on


1066mhz ddr2 memories as well as an intel stock cooler!


----------



## Zillerella

All build into a lovly 600t case


----------



## deception345

Who says you can't do Push/Pull config natively in a 600T, ALL HAIL THE ZIP TIE KING!


----------



## Zillerella

We know that it is possible, But thanks for info









Edit: But why with zip ties? You can do it with screws too I think.


----------



## deception345

The CPU block was in the way as well as the RAM modules. Zip tie was the only way to get them on.


----------



## Zillerella

Somo ppl also twitst the Rad or smth special like that


----------



## AlDyer

Yh sorry for the delay, but I have been busy and some of the "objects" are being delivered from other countries. 3 weeks MAX until you will see them. Pictures galore







. As for telling you what I'm doing I gave you a massive hint in the previous post. Be patient and remember not to get too excited. It is not that special, lol.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Yh sorry for the delay, but I have been busy and some of the "objects" are being delivered from other countries. 3 weeks MAX until you will see them. Pictures galore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As for telling you what I'm doing I gave you a massive hint in the previous post. Be patient and remember not to get too excited. It is not that special, lol.


LN2


----------



## Zillerella

If you say more carbon builds im going to hit you


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> If you say more carbon builds im going to hit you


I will too!









DARE TO SAY NO TO CARBON!


----------



## Recr3ational

Oh conveniently, the Scan chat service seems to doesnt want to work....
I'm angry i want my watercooling stuff!


----------



## ra_27

awesome Father's Day gift I might ask for one


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> The CPU block was in the way as well as the RAM modules. Zip tie was the only way to get them on.


Now i might get your answer wrong but how can the RAM modules and CPU block be in the way with screwing them compared to zipties. You just remove the RAM and put the block on afterwards when you have the fans in place lol.

Again i might get it wrong what you said but it just didn't sound logical that screwing wouldn't be possible lol


----------



## AlDyer

Krully not LN2







A bit inconvenient especially inside a 600T. And it is under 120 €


----------



## Zillerella

Some asked for my specs for my new build Im going to but very soon! Here they are









I am still considering watercooling and I will also be getting a 1440p gaming monitor.
Open for any suggestions, but I doubt im going to change anything









*MOBO:* Asus Maximus VI Formula, Socket-1150
*CPU:* Intel Core I5-4670k Processor
*GPU:* EVGA Geforce GTX 780 ACX SC
*RAM:* Kingston DDR3 HyperX Beast 2400MHz 16GB 2x8
*PSU:* Nzxt hale90 V2 850W

*Cooling and light:*
Be Queit! Silent Wings 2
Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 Rød LED Blæser
Noctua NH-U14S
Akasa "Vegas" LED Strip Light White

*SSD og HDD:*
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB BK OEM
WD Desktop Green 1TB

Edit: Forgot to say that if I got money I upgrade to I7 and Classified


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Some asked for my specs for my new build Im going to but very soon! Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still considering watercooling and I will also be getting a 1440p gaming monitor.
> Open for any suggestions, but I doubt im going to change anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *MOBO:* Asus Maximus VI Formula, Socket-1150
> *CPU:* Intel Core I5-4670k Processor
> *GPU:* EVGA Geforce GTX 780 ACX SC
> *RAM:* Kingston DDR3 HyperX Beast 2400MHz 16GB 2x8
> *PSU:* Nzxt hale90 V2 850W
> 
> *Cooling and light:*
> Be Queit! Silent Wings 2
> Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 Rød LED Blæser
> Noctua NH-U14S
> Akasa "Vegas" LED Strip Light White
> 
> *SSD og HDD:*
> Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB BK OEM
> WD Desktop Green 1TB
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to say that if I got money I upgrade to I7 and Classified


Well can't say anything against any of that, i'm getting some of the same stuff when i finally get a job.

i7 and Classified, why would you go for that not to say it's bad but i see no reason for it other than if you render/3D modelling or bragging rights.

Also have you found out which monitor you wanted to for, i went for the cheap Korean monitor option because hey who wants to spend 4k+ DKK (530€) I can tell you the one i got the QNIX QX2710 matte is absolutely perfect there are no dead/stuck pixels or backlight bleeding, plus it's a Samsung PLS OEM and i can tell you they are good, Samsung PLS and LG IPS is the way to go. And it only costs 2k (270€) on ebay. The only minus is the stand which is very bad but you can easily switch it out with a standard 100x100mm VESA mount. But ofc there is also the 1440p Dell monitors which is currently the cheapest non Korean.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> bragging rights.


^This







And because Krullmeister says I7 all the time









Im going to get the Asus 27" LED PB278Q.
I know it cost an arm and a leg but I just want 1440p








Don't think I can get the Korean monitors in DK


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> ^This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because Krullmeister says I7 all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to get the Asus 27" LED PB278Q.
> I know it cost an arm and a leg but I just want 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I can get the Korean monitors in DK


Right okay then well whatever floats your boat i guess.

Jo du kan jeg tror du glemmer at jeg er fra Danmark haha







i bought it myself on Ebay.com, the shipping is free and you can send a message to the seller that they should mark it as less worth. I got to pay about 200DKK for it total in import duties, so i had to pay a total of about 2200DKK









Of course if you mean you can't "get" them in DK as in you can buy them locally then no sure, but again there is no difference if the shipment is free and it took less than a week before i had it


----------



## Zillerella

I just don't like ebay







Christianie is a part of Denmark?
















Nah just kidding. Smoke We... You know


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Well okay then that's fine, but i can certainly vouch for this, really great product and half the price of the cheapest mainstream one.

And yeah well i don't actually live there currently but i am from there so well not too much green stuff anymore


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> And yeah well i don't actually live there currently but i am from there so well not too much green stuff anymore biggrin.gif


Good to know^^ Always been there short with friends, but not my taste


----------



## Recr3ational

Okay what I've seen in this thread, is that krull is a massive bully! I think everyone should completely ignore him


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Okay what I've seen in this thread, is that krull is a massive bully! I think everyone should completely ignore him



















Come on, wanna fight about it huh?!!?!? Meet me behind the school at 3 and I'll show you!

I'll go







on your behind!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, wanna fight about it huh?!!?!? Meet me behind the school at 3 and I'll show you!
> 
> I'll go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on your behind!


Just to warn you.

I am Asian.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Just to warn you.
> 
> I am Asian.


Good to know, I'll make sure to bring a step ladder for you!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Good to know, I'll make sure to bring a step ladder for you!


Oh no. I'm 6 foot 3


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Also have you found out which monitor you wanted to for, i went for the cheap Korean monitor option because hey who wants to spend 4k+ DKK (530€) I can tell you the one i got the QNIX QX2710 matte is absolutely perfect there are no dead/stuck pixels or backlight bleeding, plus it's a Samsung PLS OEM and i can tell you they are good, Samsung PLS and LG IPS is the way to go. And it only costs 2k (270€) on ebay. The only minus is the stand which is very bad but you can easily switch it out with a standard 100x100mm VESA mount. But ofc there is also the 1440p Dell monitors which is currently the cheapest non Korean.


I've been eyeing those panels myself. Did you get it with perfect pixel guarantee?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Went with the wife today and got my dremel,came home and got to cutting....First i started cutting the front mesh (more like i massacred it) and then went on to the top mesh....I have to admit im soooooooooooooo surprised that cutting the mesh on both the front and top mesh could have made such a difference in noise levels....How did i not consider doing this before,this was the best fathers day prezzie ever....Ohhhhhhh also got a cordless screwdriver which makes taking off and putting screws in so easy,only wish it was magnectic....lol...


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Went with the wife today and got my dremel,came home and got to cutting....First i started cutting the front mesh (more like i massacred it) and then went on to the top mesh....I have to admit im soooooooooooooo surprised that cutting the mesh on both the front and top mesh could have made such a difference in noise levels....How did i not consider doing this before,this was the best fathers day prezzie ever....Ohhhhhhh also got a cordless screwdriver which makes taking off and putting screws in so easy,only wish it was magnectic....lol...


Yep. Also the first i did


----------



## Darylrese

Likewise. It was so long ago now i can't remember how much of a difference it made but i know it stopped the whistling noise i was having. My pc is now very quiet indeed









Glad to hear you did it mate and glad to hear you didnt even have to buy the dremel yourself







Lazy with the electric screw driver but dont blame u lol


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> The CPU block was in the way as well as the RAM modules. Zip tie was the only way to get them on.
> 
> 
> 
> Now i might get your answer wrong but how can the RAM modules and CPU block be in the way with screwing them compared to zipties. You just remove the RAM and put the block on afterwards when you have the fans in place lol.
> 
> Again i might get it wrong what you said but it just didn't sound logical that screwing wouldn't be possible lol
Click to expand...

The fans aren't all the way in, They have an over hang due to the block and RAM 'clips' I should say are in the way. Besides I have thought of a brilliant idea. I'm not sure if anyone has thought of this idea yet but here it is... *drum roll*...



What you are looking at here is a H100i in a push and pull format. Using the HDD bay mounting holes, I was able to keep the radiator sturdy and blowing freezing cold air not just on to my HDD and not just the 240mm Radiator, But my 660Ti's as well!

Using this setup on my old i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz, I am able to achieve a low temperature of 26 degrees, Which in my opinion is absolutely outstanding!

So long story short, If anyone says you can't mount a H100i in a Push 'n Pull config without moding the case, They are wrong!









I know it's not much of a diagram but here is how the airflow works.

Rear Exhaust (AF120) < GTX 660 Ti's SLI < SP120 < Radiator < SP120 < HDD Cage < Bit Fenix Specture Pro


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> The fans aren't all the way in, They have an over hang due to the block and RAM 'clips' I should say are in the way. Besides I have thought of a brilliant idea. I'm not sure if anyone has thought of this idea yet but here it is... *drum roll*...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you are looking at here is a H100i in a push and pull format. Using the HDD bay mounting holes, I was able to keep the radiator sturdy and blowing *freezing cold air* not just on to my HDD and not just the 240mm Radiator, But my 660Ti's as well!


I'm sure hot air is gonna be blown from your radiator, not freezing cold air.


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> The fans aren't all the way in, They have an over hang due to the block and RAM 'clips' I should say are in the way. Besides I have thought of a brilliant idea. I'm not sure if anyone has thought of this idea yet but here it is... *drum roll*...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you are looking at here is a H100i in a push and pull format. Using the HDD bay mounting holes, I was able to keep the radiator sturdy and blowing *freezing cold air* not just on to my HDD and not just the 240mm Radiator, But my 660Ti's as well!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure hot air is gonna be blown from your radiator, not freezing cold air.
Click to expand...

On the contrary my good man. My idle temp when my PCs been on for a while was around 40 degrees, Now I get 34 degrees, This is definitively a massive improvement. My radiator is freezing cold and my temps can back that up also. For those people who are concerned about air restrictions or hot air from the HDD heating up the rad, It's not current, At least not that I have seen.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> On the contrary my good man. My idle temp when my PCs been on for a while was around 40 degrees, Now I get 34 degrees, This is definitively a massive improvement. My radiator is freezing cold and my temps can back that up also. For those people who are concerned about air restrictions or hot air from the HDD heating up the rad, It's not current, At least not that I have seen.


You may have some good temps but the way a radiator works is dissipating the heat from the water and into the air... So you would not have colder air on the exhaust side of the radiator than on the intake side.

I wouldn't worry though, seems to have sufficient airflow for it to work without too many issues.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> On the contrary my good man. My idle temp when my PCs been on for a while was around 40 degrees, Now I get 34 degrees, This is definitively a massive improvement. My radiator is freezing cold and my temps can back that up also. For those people who are concerned about air restrictions or hot air from the HDD heating up the rad, It's not current, At least not that I have seen.


Idle temps won't really matter tbh. When you game or start folding, all that heat from the rad is just gonna heat up your GPU. Another reason why I decided to change my h100i fans on the top of my 600t from push intake, to pull exhaust. All that hot air recycled into the case caused my GPU to hit 10c above its normal maximum when I had the rad fans as exhaust.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Idle temps won't really matter tbh. When you game or start folding, all that heat from the rad is just gonna heat up your GPU. Another reason why I decided to change my h100i fans on the top of my 600t from push intake, to pull exhaust. All that hot air recycled into the case caused my GPU to hit 10c above its normal maximum when I had the rad fans as exhaust.


^^^^ This had my h100i running intake once,idle temps were great then when gaming it went nuts....I wouldnt have my rad blowing air on my cards....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Likewise. It was so long ago now i can't remember how much of a difference it made but i know it stopped the whistling noise i was having. My pc is now very quiet indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you did it mate and glad to hear you didnt even have to buy the dremel yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy with the electric screw driver but dont blame u lol


So right,now my pc is quiet,well atleast until i start gaming and those cards kick in,they are now officially the loudest parts on my rig when the fans goes over 65%....Good thing i play with surround sound so i dnt really get to hear them....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I've been eyeing those panels myself. Did you get it with perfect pixel guarantee?


No i didn't buy the perfect pixel one, i got told it's really a waste of money because the chances of them giving you a defect panel is very low. Because the fact that if you got enough dead/stuck pixels or any kind of error on the panel they will repair it if it's within the 1 year warranty. And they pay for the shipment back and forth, of course you have to pay for the shipment to Korea at first but they refund it when you get it back. So it is very unprofitable to send you a defect or otherwise faulty panel, so i wouldn't worry about paying the extra for a perfect pixel.

But check this forum out here on OCN (also in my sig)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star

That forum was the reason i even started using OCN, lot's of help on there if you have any questions i'm sure there are countless than can answer your question of what is best. It's been a long time since i bought it, was one of the first on that forum, but haven't checked it in a while


----------



## Zillerella

I got a big suprise for you soon


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the wife today and got my dremel,came home and got to cutting....First i started cutting the front mesh (more like i massacred it) and then went on to the top mesh....I have to admit im soooooooooooooo surprised that cutting the mesh on both the front and top mesh could have made such a difference in noise levels....How did i not consider doing this before,this was the best fathers day prezzie ever....Ohhhhhhh also got a cordless screwdriver which makes taking off and putting screws in so easy,only wish it was magnectic....lol...


That's great bud. Happy Father's Day!

Note that you can purchase magnetizers for bits. On my electric screwdriver, the bit is held in with a magnet on this little extension I use. I have to use the magnetizer on the "demagnetize" position to get it work, but they're cheap and work great the regular way on the rest of your screwdrivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> The fans aren't all the way in, They have an over hang due to the block and RAM 'clips' I should say are in the way. Besides I have thought of a brilliant idea. I'm not sure if anyone has thought of this idea yet but here it is... *drum roll*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What you are looking at here is a H100i in a push and pull format. Using the HDD bay mounting holes, I was able to keep the radiator sturdy and blowing freezing cold air not just on to my HDD and not just the 240mm Radiator, But my 660Ti's as well!
> 
> Using this setup on my old i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz, I am able to achieve a low temperature of 26 degrees, Which in my opinion is absolutely outstanding!
> 
> So long story short, If anyone says you can't mount a H100i in a Push 'n Pull config without moding the case, They are wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not much of a diagram but here is how the airflow works.
> 
> 
> 
> Rear Exhaust (AF120) < GTX 660 Ti's SLI < SP120 < Radiator < SP120 < HDD Cage < Bit Fenix Specture Pro


Yes, others in this thread have done that mounting (I think t here are one or two on youtube as well).

I would like to see the temps of your video cards when they and your cpu are under full load, and compare them to what the temps were before you placed your H100 in that position.

Each one of my video cards cost almost as much as my motherboard and cpu put together. I personally wouldn't want hot air being pushed toward my cards.

It looks really hot though. If I were you I would consider removing the hard drive cages and mounting the H100 against the front of the case to put a little more room between it and your video card. Maybe move your hard drives toward your psu if you don't want to place them in your 5 1/4" bays.


----------



## Devious Dog

Just a quick update on my rig, just finished the front grill. Currently drying with some matt black spray paint applied. Anyway this is what it looked like prior to the spray job as it is easier to see.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just a quick update on my rig, just finished the front grill. Currently drying with some matt black spray paint applied. Anyway this is what it looked like prior to the spray job as it is easier to see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*WOW*....That looks really good Devious....


----------



## ssgtnubb

Absolutely amazing Devious, what you going to do with the wire cover stickers?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I got a big suprise for you soon


Are you pregnant?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Are you pregnant? guiltysmiley.gif


-.-


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> -.-


You ordered all your stuff now?!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

*Report: Upcoming Intel 9-Series Chipsets May Not Support Current Haswell CPUs*....If this is true im glad i didnt go haswell and went with the 2011 board....


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just a quick update on my rig, just finished the front grill. Currently drying with some matt black spray paint applied. Anyway this is what it looked like prior to the spray job as it is easier to see.


That is extremely sexy


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Report: Upcoming Intel 9-Series Chipsets May Not Support Current Haswell CPUs....If this is true im glad i didnt go haswell and went with the 2011 board....


You just SHH!







I know it. Just ordered haswell build, but long hair, no care.
Quote:


> You ordered all your stuff now?! biggrin.gif


Yes and they blocked my card because I used so much money at once


----------



## AlDyer

Guys do you think I should try spray painting the stock fans black? Would it look dumb? I have modded the case to fit the double 200mm fans in the front as you propably remember, ty for input


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> *Report: Upcoming Intel 9-Series Chipsets May Not Support Current Haswell CPUs*....If this is true im glad i didnt go haswell and went with the 2011 board....


I don't really understand why it's such a bad thing that... By the time you would need to upgrade a haswell CPU you'd most likely want to swap the motherboard as well to get all the juicy new stuff that comes with a new chipset. And just swapping motherboard is a bit of a waste as well. That's just my









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Guys do you think I should try spray painting the stock fans black? Would it look dumb? I have modded the case to fit the double 200mm fans in the front as you propably remember, ty for input


Yes. Not because you sprayed them but rather because they are stock fans and are rubbish


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Guys do you think I should try spray painting the stock fans black? Would it look dumb? I have modded the case to fit the double 200mm fans in the front as you propably remember, ty for input


I would get rid of those stock fans and get 2 bitfenix spectre pro's with or without leds....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I don't really understand why it's such a bad thing that... By the time you would need to upgrade a haswell CPU you'd most likely want to swap the motherboard as well to get all the juicy new stuff that comes with a new chipset. And just swapping motherboard is a bit of a waste as well. That's just my


True but most people dnt do that,why would i buy a socket that only has a one year lifespan....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I would get rid of those stock fans and get 2 bitfenix spectre pro's with or without leds....
> True but most people dnt do that,why would i buy a socket that only has a one year lifespan....


I don't see a problem with that. Considering the performance gains that each generation seems to be bringing since Sandy it just doesn't seem like that much of an insensitive to actually get a new cpu or motherboard a year after you got the first one. And by the time an upgrade would be viable a new chipset would be out anyway even if it had a dual generation lifespan.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I don't see a problem with that. Considering the performance gains that each generation seems to be bringing since Sandy it just doesn't seem like that much of an insensitive to actually get a new cpu or motherboard a year after you got the first one. And by the time an upgrade would be viable a new chipset would be out anyway even if it had a dual generation lifespan.


Very true,but if any of this is true,i think its safe to assume alot of people wouldnt have gone haswell if they knew this was coming....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Very true,but if any of this is true,i think its safe to assume alot of people wouldnt have gone haswell if they knew this was coming....


Well, people that got Haswell needed it for their new rigs and / or upgrades. There wouldn't really be any difference if they got an Ivy Bridge CPU + Mobo combo instead since that also is a dead platform. The only option would be going with 2011 which a lot of people don't need and / or can't afford.


----------



## AlDyer

Believe me, I am well aware of their ****tyness. I should actually try to fit 2x 140mm AF 140 fans I happen to have laying around


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just a quick update on my rig, just finished the front grill. Currently drying with some matt black spray paint applied. Anyway this is what it looked like prior to the spray job as it is easier to see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes.


----------



## okar19

I just cleaned up a little. Now looking for new extension 24pin and 2 x 6 pin. I think red/black will be cool


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just a quick update on my rig, just finished the front grill. Currently drying with some matt black spray paint applied. Anyway this is what it looked like prior to the spray job as it is easier to see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's pretty sweet man. Looks good even without painting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I would get rid of those stock fans and get 2 bitfenix spectre pro's with or without leds....
> True but most people dnt do that,why would i buy a socket that only has a one year lifespan....


Out of all the computers I have owned, I have only upgraded the CPU twice. Once was on an Amiga 500 when I purchased a 68030 accelerator card with 8 Mb of RAM (Yep, 8 MB). That was about 20-25 years ago. Loved that Amiga. Bought an Amiga 1200 a few years later.

The second time was when I went from a Core 2 Duo to a Core 2 Quad, and the next year I updated the entire computer anyway, so purchasing a $200 quad core cpu was sort of a waste for only a year (although I did manage to sell it and the core 2 duo chip).

Can an Ivy Bridge or Haswell cpu work in a Sandy Bridge board? Personally, I'm so happy with the performance of my 2500K system now it might be another year or even two before I upgrade again.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Wow how did you spray/paint your mobo....
> You guys are so cyte together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build there,what are your gaming temps on those cards....


It's the armor not the actual mobo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just a quick update on my rig, just finished the front grill. Currently drying with some matt black spray paint applied. Anyway this is what it looked like prior to the spray job as it is easier to see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How did you secure the mesh?


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey guys.
i seemed to have a problem one after the other.
My pc seems to loop when rebooting. IT does it like 3 or 4 times then boots properly.
Any ideas?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey guys.
> i seemed to have a problem one after the other.
> My pc seems to loop when rebooting. IT does it like 3 or 4 times then boots properly.
> Any ideas?


Very weird does it do it every time you reboot i.e how many times have you tried? Also have you then also tried "Startup Repair" in the "System Recovery Options" in boot. And does it say anything at boot up, anyways if you can give a little more info it might help locate the problem a little better, since this probably isn't memory failing.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Very weird does it do it every time you reboot i.e how many times have you tried? Also have you then also tried "Startup Repair" in the "System Recovery Options" in boot. And does it say anything at boot up, anyways if you can give a little more info it might help locate the problem a little better, since this probably isn't memory failing.


Yeah,
I tried the windows cd Startup repair. It says that it hasn't found any issues.
I used sfc /scannow. That came up and says " Windows Resource Protection found curropt files but was unable to fix some them"

Thing is it boots fine after a few times. I don't have a clue what the problem is therefore i can't give anymore info. Thanks dude.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey guys.
> i seemed to have a problem one after the other.
> My pc seems to loop when rebooting. IT does it like 3 or 4 times then boots properly.
> Any ideas?


Did you remove/install anything prior to this happening....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Did you remove/install anything prior to this happening....


Yes I did. Splinter cell blacklist. I also tried system restore. That hasn't done the job


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah,
> I tried the windows cd Startup repair. It says that it hasn't found any issues.
> I used sfc /scannow. That came up and says " Windows Resource Protection found curropt files but was unable to fix some them"
> 
> Thing is it boots fine after a few times. I don't have a clue what the problem is therefore i can't give anymore info. Thanks dude.


Hmm i've experienced similar things when i had to clone my hard drive, where it moved some bad sectors over and corrupted some of my files. But a chkdsk /f fixed it for me it did take a long time since it was a 500GB to 2TB but yeah. Have no idea why it would do that, but usually at least for me it told me at boot there was a problem and just shut down again and did that pretty much infinitely until i opened it in safe mode, but that most likely ain't your problem since you say it works after a while.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Hmm i've experienced similar things when i had to clone my hard drive, where it moved some bad sectors over and corrupted some of my files. But a chkdsk /f fixed it for me it did take a long time since it was a 500GB to 2TB but yeah. Have no idea why it would do that, but usually at least for me it told me at boot there was a problem and just shut down again and did that pretty much infinitely until i opened it in safe mode, but that most likely ain't your problem since you say it works after a while.


Yeah well I'll figure it out. Thanks anyway man.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yes I did. Splinter cell blacklist. I also tried system restore. That hasn't done the job


May need to do a windows repair....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah well I'll figure it out. Thanks anyway man.


Anytime dude, i wish i knew more about boot problems, haven't had many of them but they have all been caused by my HDD. A chkdsk /f or /r usually fixes it, you can try those out if you feel for it. If only it was a overclocking problem then i might have had a lot more to say since that's where my expertise lies


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Anytime dude, i wish i knew more about boot problems, haven't had many of them but they have all been caused by my HDD. A chkdsk /f or /r usually fixes it, you can try those out if you feel for it. If only it was a overclocking problem then i might have had a lot more to say since that's where my expertise lies


I'll keep that in mind next time my gpu blows up from over-overclocking









It manages to boot first time consistently now, but the errors still there.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'll keep that in mind next time my gpu blows up from over-overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It manages to boot first time consistently now, but the errors still there.


Haha







well now that would be bad, luckily we don't live in the late 90's - early 00's where that could actually happen figuratively of course. Only thing i've ever had "blow" up is some capacitors on my very old mobo but that's about it (which is of course very bad to have happen) Also the troubles i've had with overclocking is too damn high, mostly i've just been unlucky with the CPU lottery and had very poorly applied TIM on my 780 which caused me not to be able to even overclock it at all without it just going into the mid 90C on a mild OC. So yeah well i should probably also rephrase "overclocking problems" to overclocking annoyances.

Well those errors might just be system file checker giving false positives, normally wouldn't worry about it if it's booting fine.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well now that would be bad, luckily we don't live in the late 90's - early 00's where that could actually happen figuratively of course. Only thing i've ever had "blow" up is some capacitors on my very old mobo but that's about it (which is of course very bad to have happen) Also the troubles i've had with overclocking is too damn high, mostly i've just been unlucky with the CPU lottery and had very poorly applied TIM on my 780 which caused me not to be able to even overclock it at all without it just going into the mid 90C on a mild OC. So yeah well i should probably also rephrase "overclocking problems" to overclocking annoyances.
> 
> Well those errors might just be system file checker giving false positives, normally wouldn't worry about it if it's booting fine.


Damn! Strangely I really want to see what would happen if something blows up.

Well the errors were true. I'm unable to boot consistently anymore. I don't know why. Just going to run a memtest and see if it comes up.
After that I'll see what I can do.

Do you know if system restore fixes registry issues?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Damn! Strangely I really want to see what would happen if something blows up.
> 
> Well the errors were true. I'm unable to boot consistently anymore. I don't know why. Just going to run a memtest and see if it comes up.
> After that I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Do you know if system restore fixes registry issues?


Hah well blowing stuff up is very satisfying indeed one of the oldest forms of fun









And yes system restore will fix registry errors


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Hah well blowing stuff up is very satisfying indeed one of the oldest forms of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes system restore will fix registry errors


Well it doesn't fix my errors







clean install, I guess. I hate clean installs


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well it doesn't fix my errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean install, I guess. I hate clean installs


Well where are you seeing the errors, is it system file checker or? Else try with a registry cleaner.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well where are you seeing the errors, is it system file checker or? Else try with a registry cleaner.


Cmd, windows disk. And the fact that it doesn't boot lol

Might aswell clean install. It's only the OS anyway. I'm committed now so no turning back


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Cmd, windows disk. And the fact that it doesn't boot lol
> 
> Might aswell clean install. It's only the OS anyway. I'm committed now so no turning back


Well good luck then! ... windows man.... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well good luck then! ... windows man.... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Haha already done my man. Really appreciate all your help though


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha already done my man. Really appreciate all your help though


No problem, so i presume it fixed the issue?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> No problem, so i presume it fixed the issue?


Yeah BUT as I forgot to take the sata cable out of my secondary drive (it's 5am in the UK) it won't read it. I'm such an idiot.

Meant to say 3 am. Way past my bed time as you can imagine haha!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah BUT as I forgot to take the sata cable out of my secondary drive (it's 5am in the UK) it won't read it. I'm such an idiot.
> 
> Meant to say 3 am. Way past my bed time as you can imagine haha!


Well damn!! i don't even know what to say other than that sucks bad









Also it's 4AM GMT+1 here so yeah i will probably get off to bed now.

Oh one thing when you forgot to take the sata cable out, why exactly won't it read it, i'm just trying to understand since i'm not very good with HDD's did it just wipe the drive or?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well damn!! i don't even know what to say other than that sucks bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it's 4AM GMT+1 here so yeah i will probably get off to bed now.
> 
> Oh one thing when you forgot to take the sata cable out, why exactly won't it read it, i'm just trying to understand since i'm not very good with HDD's did it just wipe the drive or?


Nooo, it just you have to reasign letter and it just makes everything so much longer.
basically its not a problem at all, its just an annoyance


----------



## NimbleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Just a quick update on my rig, just finished the front grill. Currently drying with some matt black spray paint applied. Anyway this is what it looked like prior to the spray job as it is easier to see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you secure the mesh?
Click to expand...

DeviousDog, nice work man, i would like to echo the question though, how did you manage that?


----------



## Gyrael

Guys, I need a tripod : (

My lack of equipment just won't let me do justice to my stuff. The proper settings to take good shots simply do not work with my shaky hands. So I'm left with these awful blurry, grainy ass pictures. It actually looks super nice though, I swear! Just pretend it's a cool intentional effect or something.































This was some weird setting in the camera that made everything ridiculous.


This was a shot with proper settings that I got by just sitting the camera on the desk, but still out of focus.


Hopefully at some point I'll be able to borrow something from my dad to take real pictures.


----------



## Zillerella

I dont say anymore, beside my gpu and ssd is on the way





edit: shacky pics, but I think you know why


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I dont say anymore, beside my gpu and ssd is on the way
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit: shacky pics, but I think you know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Because you are Danish?









Looking good, can't wait to see you put that together


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Because you are Danish? biggrin.gif


Bahhhhh!


----------



## Zillerella

Krully see what magically appeard on my desk while gaming


----------



## comb92

Wasn't sure where to ask about this but I put an identical post on reddit and someone pointed me here.

This problem is only related to my Corsair 600T. About a year ago now I started having issues with one of my 600T case fans. Since that time, all of my case fans have stopped working due to what I'm now sure is a faulty fan controller (so yes, the fans actually work fine its just the controller that's the problem). I also submitted an RMA to Corsair around the same time (over a year ago) and despite getting through to someone at first who assured me I would get a replacement, I have never received one nor have I been able to get through to anyone since that time via email or telephone, even after leaving about 4 messages in what is probably the *worst customer service* I have ever had.









At this point I've basically given up on trying to rely on Corsair to provide me with a replacement fan controller so I wanted to ask if *anyone knows of a good place to get one or a replacement fan controller* that would still allow me to use the control knob on the top of the case. I haven't been able to find them except for maybe eBay but I'm worried I'd be buying one that is either already dead or will die in a similar fashion (I'm assuming there's a fixed version on current 600Ts). I'm worried that if I continue using my PC for gaming without the case fans that I'll be running things unnecessarily hot.

Thanks in advance for any advice.
Edit: Pics of my rig


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comb92*
> 
> Wasn't sure where to ask about this but I put an identical post on reddit and someone pointed me here.
> 
> This problem is only related to my Corsair 600T. About a year ago now I started having issues with one of my 600T case fans. Since that time, all of my case fans have stopped working due to what I'm now sure is a faulty fan controller (so yes, the fans actually work fine its just the controller that's the problem). I also submitted an RMA to Corsair around the same time (over a year ago) and despite getting through to someone at first who assured me I would get a replacement, I have never received one nor have I been able to get through to anyone since that time via email or telephone, even after leaving about 4 messages in what is probably the *worst customer service* I have ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I've basically given up on trying to rely on Corsair to provide me with a replacement fan controller so I wanted to ask if *anyone knows of a good place to get one or a replacement fan controller* that would still allow me to use the control knob on the top of the case. I haven't been able to find them except for maybe eBay but I'm worried I'd be buying one that is either already dead or will die in a similar fashion (I'm assuming there's a fixed version on current 600Ts). I'm worried that if I continue using my PC for gaming without the case fans that I'll be running things unnecessarily hot.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


Honestly i would just buy a fan controller,the ones on the 600t arent very good,i have never used mine always had a dedicated fan controller....I would try contacting them again if you dnt want to spend the money on a fan controller....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Because you are Danish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, can't wait to see you put that together


Mmmmm....Danish...I love them for breakfast with cinnamon on them, but I could never eat a whole one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comb92*
> 
> Wasn't sure where to ask about this but I put an identical post on reddit and someone pointed me here.
> 
> This problem is only related to my Corsair 600T. About a year ago now I started having issues with one of my 600T case fans. Since that time, all of my case fans have stopped working due to what I'm now sure is a faulty fan controller (so yes, the fans actually work fine its just the controller that's the problem). I also submitted an RMA to Corsair around the same time (over a year ago) and despite getting through to someone at first who assured me I would get a replacement, I have never received one nor have I been able to get through to anyone since that time via email or telephone, even after leaving about 4 messages in what is probably the *worst customer service* I have ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I've basically given up on trying to rely on Corsair to provide me with a replacement fan controller so I wanted to ask if *anyone knows of a good place to get one or a replacement fan controller* that would still allow me to use the control knob on the top of the case. I haven't been able to find them except for maybe eBay but I'm worried I'd be buying one that is either already dead or will die in a similar fashion (I'm assuming there's a fixed version on current 600Ts). I'm worried that if I continue using my PC for gaming without the case fans that I'll be running things unnecessarily hot.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.
> Edit: Pics of my rig
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Email Corsair George at [email protected] He will take care of you. Include a link to your comment here.


----------



## Recr3ational

Wow bad luck does come in threes, anybody know about grey/black lines your monitor crash?


----------



## ssgtnubb

George will take care of you, its a known weak spot on 600s.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Wow bad luck does come in threes, anybody know about grey/black lines your monitor crash?


Faulty Monitor?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Faulty Monitor?


No it comes up on all three. Also now I can't boot, I think I have gpu problems. Even though it was perfectly fine yesterday


----------



## Darylrese

Did you flash that GPU BIOS in the end?

Custom BIOS's can cause signal problems and picture breakups


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Did you flash that GPU BIOS in the end?
> 
> Custom BIOS's can cause signal problems and picture breakups


No I haven't done that yet. I was playing blacklist and it screw it up.


----------



## Darylrese

Oh :\ very weird indeed! Have you tried pulling one of your cards out and running single GPU to illuminate hardware problems?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Oh :\ very weird indeed! Have you tried pulling one of your cards out and running single GPU to illuminate hardware problems?


I tried my rams.
Each gpu
I used my backup psu.
The only thing left is my CPU or my motherboard.


----------



## Darylrese

Have you tried connecting only 1 monitor instead of eyefinity?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Have you tried connecting only 1 monitor instead of eyefinity?


Yes sir. I think I found the problem. I think it's BOTH of my gpu. I plugged in my old school 6770 I bought a few weeks ago. Works perfectly


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yes sir. I think I found the problem. I think it's BOTH of my gpu. I plugged in my old school 6770 I bought a few weeks ago. Works perfectly


Both!? Talk about bad luck... Are you able to use the GPUs on a different rig? I find it really unlikely that two GPUs would die at the same time, and with the same symptom.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeh that would be VERY weird indeed if it turned out to be both. Certainly a first from my experience! You sure its not driver related?

Please show us pics and give a little more info, when it does happen? what does it look like?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeh that would be VERY weird indeed if it turned out to be both. Certainly a first from my experience! You sure its not driver related?
> 
> Please show us pics and give a little more info, when it does happen? what does it look like?


Yeah man using my 6770 works perfectly. No problem, i tried reinstalling drivers BUT the crash is random. So it might happen soon.

The thing is i tried using each of my 7950 and it doesnt work.

I'm going to reinstall windows again,

Thanks guys, you're my hero!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah man using my 6770 works perfectly. No problem, i tried reinstalling drivers BUT the crash is random. So it might happen soon.
> 
> The thing is i tried using each of my 7950 and it doesnt work.
> 
> I'm going to reinstall windows again,
> 
> Thanks guys, you're my hero!


Or just [email protected]#% Blacklist, seems like you had problems before when you were about to play Blacklist lol. Of course it's not the game causing problems but [email protected]%# me are you having bad luck i mean damn dude.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Or just [email protected]#% Blacklist, seems like you had problems before when you were about to play Blacklist lol. Of course it's not the game causing problems but [email protected]%# me are you having bad luck i mean damn dude.


Bloody ubisoft haha.
I'll figure it out


----------



## Recr3ational

Right, clean installed. Still broken.

BUT i read a thread on the internet about the speakers causing gounding issues or something. SO i tried it out.
Apparently the speakers screwed my system over lol. As after i took the mic out it works.

Now another problem came up. I can no longer get into eyefinity mode. I can't even attached 2 monitors anymore.
Man i spent my week off probably fixing my pc haha.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Right, clean installed. Still broken.
> 
> BUT i read a thread on the internet about the speakers causing gounding issues or something. SO i tried it out.
> Apparently the speakers screwed my system over lol. As after i took the mic out it works.
> 
> Now another problem came up. I can no longer get into eyefinity mode. I can't even attached 2 monitors anymore.
> Man i spent my week off probably fixing my pc haha.


Is this you?


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Ok. So my 2nd ever PC build had a couple of upgrades recently. I went from a HD 7870 hawk to a gtx 770. And I thought to my self what the hell, I will do a full loop as well. So here it is









Sill a bit of cable tidying to do, and sorry for the filter, i have no camera, only my phone and it was posted to FB.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Is this you?


You know you guys are supposed to help me! Not take the piss







haha.

Anyway I think it's my gpus. I tried it with my old one and it works perfectly. So UPGRADE TIME!!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You know you guys are supposed to help me! Not take the piss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha.
> 
> Anyway I think it's my gpus. I tried it with my old one and it works perfectly. So UPGRADE TIME!!


Haha i know dude







and i will always try and help as much as i can, just that it was quite comical when you fixed one thing and a metric ton of new bad things came out of it.

Which is kinda how i feel about CSS lol











Oh and good news i finally got a job, and guess what it was a job with custom building PC's, all the drool i have to contain each day from now on









Edit: Great the new forum update wont allow gifs now....... and nothing over 2mb well okay then. But when you click on the image and then click "Original" it works sigh


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Haha i know dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i will always try and help as much as i can, just that it was quite comical when you fixed one thing and a metric ton of new bad things came out of it.
> 
> Which is kinda how i feel about CSS lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and good news i finally got a job, and guess what it was a job with custom building PC's, all the drool i have to contain each day from now on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Great the new forum update wont allow gifs now....... and nothing over 2mb well okay then. But when you click on the image and then click "Original" it works sigh


Haha yeah thats me!
Thanks for tha gif mate. Made me giggle!
I found the problem, i think its my first 7950. So i'm just going to replace it







so all good.
Congratulation on your job mate! You can play with pcs all day!

Edit: Scratch that, i think its mymotherboard's top pci-e slot. My working card doesnt work during games while in the top slot.
So i'm going to buy a new motherboard. Hopefully my second card will work.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha yeah thats me!
> Thanks for tha gif mate. Made me giggle!
> I found the problem, i think its my first 7950. So i'm just going to replace it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so all good.
> Congratulation on your job mate! You can play with pcs all day!
> 
> Edit: Scratch that, i think its mymotherboard's top pci-e slot. My working card doesnt work during games while in the top slot.
> So i'm going to buy a new motherboard. Hopefully my second card will work.


Hehe







and oh snap your motherboard







well at least it's not the GPU which costs more well unless it's still under warranty then no worries i guess.

And yeah after 6 months without anything at all and no money FINALLY!! something good.

Also my motherboard's fan connectors are dead, not a big problem but still annoying. Can't wait to upgrade also, been having 2nd gen since 2010 now, i think it's about time


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> Ok. So my 2nd ever PC build had a couple of upgrades recently. I went from a HD 7870 hawk to a gtx 770. And I thought to my self what the hell, I will do a full loop as well. So here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sill a bit of cable tidying to do, and sorry for the filter, i have no camera, only my phone and it was posted to FB.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice build mate....what are your temps like....?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and oh snap your motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well at least it's not the GPU which costs more well unless it's still under warranty then no worries i guess.
> 
> And yeah after 6 months without anything at all and no money FINALLY!! something good.
> 
> Also my motherboard's fan connectors are dead, not a big problem but still annoying. Can't wait to upgrade also, been having 2nd gen since 2010 now, i think it's about time


Congrats on the new job mate







I also got a new job this week as a Network Manager in a school







...I'm going to be a network geek!! (even more so than I already am!)

Are you building PC's for customers?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Congrats on the new job mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a new job this week as a Network Manager in a school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm going to be a network geek!! (even more so than I already am!)
> 
> Are you building PC's for customers?


Thanks dude, also really happy about it. And network is a heck of a job I've never really understood much of it tbh. Only things i do understand some of is TCP/IP, DNS and IPv4-6 which is really basic knowledge anyway. But something like CISCO systems and the stuff you learn on the Computer Sciences and Data Technician educations are way to hardcore for me.

I've always been to the hardware side of things, but i like both i guess i mean i have tried with Web-Integrator and stuff like that. Though it's impossible to get jobs in that and have 4 other half finished educations because i ofc couldn't get a apprenticeship as I've said some time ago.

And yeah building custom PC's for private customers, it's not a very big company only like 25 employees. But i like it like that tbh so it's not some big corporate business









Now all i need is a car haha, live quite long from work but oh well i can live with it for a while.


----------



## Darylrese

Your new job sounds ideal mate. A small company is much better, you will have to work hard but its much friendlier as a rule and they look after you in smaller numbers.

There is a lot to know with networks, don't get me wrong, there's still plenty I don't know, but I know enough to run it day to day and what we need to keep it going which is enough for a school setup.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Your new job sounds ideal mate. A small company is much better, you will have to work hard but its much friendlier as a rule and they look after you in smaller numbers.
> 
> There is a lot to know with networks, don't get me wrong, there's still plenty I don't know, but I know enough to run it day to day and what we need to keep it going which is enough for a school setup.


Yeah i like it, much better overall work experience and easier to get to know people









Well that sounds nice, i learned most things myself not from schools honestly. All i know about programs like Illustrator and Photoshop is from myself or help from friends. I just wish i could keep it up so i wouldn't loose a lot of the knowledge i had about it, that was the good thing about the schools i went to it kept you updated. I have lost most my knowledge with PHP, can only really remember basic HTML5/CSS3 now, but hey now i don't need it as much so it's all good i guess


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Your new job sounds ideal mate. A small company is much better, you will have to work hard but its much friendlier as a rule and they look after you in smaller numbers.
> 
> There is a lot to know with networks, don't get me wrong, there's still plenty I don't know, but I know enough to run it day to day and what we need to keep it going which is enough for a school setup.


It seems like everyones getting their dream jobs haha, while im here still cooking for people!
You decided what car to but yet Daryl ?


----------



## Darylrese

Well i'm still waiting for my Crispy Chicken in sweet chilli sauce Azroy....Im guessing it got lost in the post?
















YES - I'm going to try and stretch my budget to treat myself to a BMW. Going to visit local garage at weekend to get a finance quote









I see you have managed to fault find your pc and found its a PCI-E lane at fault? Thats more likely than two cards going wrong!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> YES - I'm going to try and stretch my budget to treat myself to a BMW. Going to visit local garage at weekend to get a finance quote


Oh man BMW's so much good stuff, you can't really go wrong with German and Japanese cars you'd have to try really hard then. I always loved the 8 series E31 the 850CSi is just an amazing car.

Here's a video of it on the autobahn, sweet car


----------



## Zillerella

Krully why you no on skype?









When you installed your sw2 fans, did you then remove the preapplied washers in the case?


----------



## Darylrese

haha I'm looking for a BMW 1 series M Sport Coupe similar to this one. Not exactly cheap at £16,000 second hand but love it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well i'm still waiting for my Crispy Chicken in sweet chilli sauce Azroy....Im guessing it got lost in the post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES - I'm going to try and stretch my budget to treat myself to a BMW. Going to visit local garage at weekend to get a finance quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have managed to fault find your pc and found its a PCI-E lane at fault? Thats more likely than two cards going wrong!


Yeah Im thinking that it is. But my second card doesn't work in my second slot. So I RMAed it, I don't want to take any chances. After this ill buy a new motherboard. Thinking about going intel, but as you know. It's hard to save money in the UK!

My mate has a BMW, I hope you look after it more than he does. He just drifts it around roundabouts haha.

Oh and the Royal Mail lost your Chinese. Don't blame me i sent it like 3 weeks ago


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha I'm looking for a BMW 1 series M Sport Coupe similar to this one. Not exactly cheap at £16,000 second hand but love it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah the 1 series are pretty great all around cars, and 16K is quite a big sum indeed, but just be happy you don't live in Denmark the prices of cars here are pretty much the highest in the world. I'm just gonna take an example a Nissan Skyline GTR R34 from 99' in the UK will probably (if you're lucky) be something around 15-20K £. Here you can't even buy it like at all, there are so many regulations here that it's just insane i mean even the R33 is impossible to get on Danish number plates, it's ridiculous and those cars you _can_ get here costs at least twice what they do in the UK.









I need to move.... at least in the near future


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah the 1 series are pretty great all around cars, and 16K is quite a big sum indeed, but just be happy you don't live in Denmark the prices of cars here are pretty much the highest in the world. I'm just gonna take an example a Nissan Skyline GTR R34 from 99' in the UK will probably (if you're lucky) be something around 15-20K £. Here you can't even buy it like at all, there are so many regulations here that it's just insane i mean even the R33 is impossible to get on Danish number plates, it's ridiculous and those cars you _can_ get here costs at least twice what they do in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to move.... at least in the near future


SKYLINE! :O

move to the UK, and get screwed over by the government


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> SKYLINE! :O
> 
> move to the UK, and get screwed over by the government


Well you could say the same about any government these days, but we just have no structure to ours at all. Giving the young and elder nothing and the ones with everything even more.

But yeah the choice of country would probably be Canada for me but yeah that's quite a strict country to get into, well about any Commonwealth country i guess. First of all i would need about 4,5-5K £ as a start to just even qualify and probably also have a job already in the country, well at least the qualifications for a work visa is quite tricky. But again that is a distant dream to move to Canada, though America is also quite tempting though that is something completely different


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well you could say the same about any government these days, but we just have no structure to ours at all. Giving the young and elder nothing and the ones with everything even more.
> 
> But yeah the choice of country would probably be Canada for me but yeah that's quite a strict country to get into, well about any Commonwealth country i guess. First of all i would need about 4,5-5K £ as a start to just even qualify and probably also have a job already in the country, well at least the qualifications for a work visa is quite tricky. But again that is a distant dream to move to Canada, though America is also quite tempting though that is something completely different


Man I moved from Malaysia to England, bad idea. I really should of gone America. The country is actually really nice. Most of the people here are cool. It's just the government. The poor gets poorer and the rich gets richer.

If I didn't have a girlfriend here I would of left already.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man I moved from Malaysia to England, bad idea. I really should of gone America. The country is actually really nice. Most of the people here are cool. It's just the government. The poor gets poorer and the rich gets richer.
> 
> If I didn't have a girlfriend here I would of left already.


Ooh Malaysia, so i presume you know Mandarin or just Malay? Which is quite nice to know honestly since 1,4b people speak it natively.

And if i had to choose a place in America i would move to, it would most likely be L.A or at least the East coast. Though if i was rich i would move to the phallic state also known as Florida


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Ooh Malaysia, so i presume you know Mandarin or just Malay? Which is quite nice to know honestly since 1,4b people speak it natively.
> 
> And if i had to choose a place in America i would move to, it would most likely be L.A or at least the East coast. Though if i was rich i would move to the phallic state also known as Florida


I know Malay. Starting to lose it though. My family doesn't actually take Malay. In our "village" they've made a bloody new language. For some reason unknown haha.

Yeah man I don't mind where I go. I like surprises.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Krully why you no on skype?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you installed your sw2 fans, did you then remove the preapplied washers in the case?


I was out bowling









pre-applied washers? The ones in the roof? I didn't have anyone in the back anyway.

The ones in the roof I used though.


----------



## Zillerella

The 4 washers in the back. But nvm now used the hard mounts


----------



## Recr3ational

Question: how long does Rma take?


----------



## Dragoon

Someone hand me paper towel! And lots!







Hands on preview to the Graphite club!









Damn.. I looked like a little kid with a brand new toy when opening the box with the stuff "omgomgomgomgomg"... lol

















Cheers guys


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Someone hand me paper towel! And lots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands on preview to the Graphite club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.. I looked like a little kid with a brand new toy when opening the box with the stuff "omgomgomgomgomg"... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys


You cant hide it from me Dragoon.. you are going to love the phobya xtreme 400mm radiator.











They look so dam sexy and nothing like having a wall of radiator in the front of the 600T


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Someone hand me paper towel! And lots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands on preview to the Graphite club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.. I looked like a little kid with a brand new toy when opening the box with the stuff "omgomgomgomgomg"... lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys


GOOOODD LUCK MATE!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> You cant hide it from me Dragoon.. you are going to love the phobya xtreme 400mm radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look so dam sexy and nothing like having a wall of radiator in the front of the 600T


I knew I should've used a tighter aperture









Ooooo yea, that thing is HUGE. I take that that G 1/4 thread on the opposite side is for bleeding purposes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> GOOOODD LUCK MATE!


Thanks!









Still missing some few stuffs... Coolant, pump top, gpu back plates and a pair of white 10cm CCFLs.... Then... I'll be set to begin.


----------



## comb92

Thanks but looking back at my original email thread with Corsair customer service, it looks like he was actually the one I was dealing with. He was extremely helpful at first saying that I didn't need to send my entire case back or even the fan controller. He said he would just mail me a new fan controller but it never came. Subsequent emails trying to get a hold of him again were never replied to. I guess I can always try him again. I don't even care if its free at this point (though it should be since I filed the original RMA before the warranty was up). I'd be willing to pay for it though maybe I'm better off with a different controller. Anyway, thanks for the help!


----------



## comb92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Mmmmm....Danish...I love them for breakfast with cinnamon on them, but I could never eat a whole one.
> Email Corsair George at [email protected] He will take care of you. Include a link to your comment here.


Thanks but looking back at my original email thread with Corsair customer service, it looks like he was actually the one I was dealing with. He was extremely helpful at first saying that I didn't need to send my entire case back or even the fan controller. He said he would just mail me a new fan controller but it never came. Subsequent emails trying to get a hold of him again were never replied to. I guess I can always try him again. I don't even care if its free at this point (though it should be since I filed the original RMA before the warranty was up). I'd be willing to pay for it though maybe I'm better off with a different controller. Anyway, thanks for the help!


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comb92*
> 
> Thanks but looking back at my original email thread with Corsair customer service, it looks like he was actually the one I was dealing with. He was extremely helpful at first saying that I didn't need to send my entire case back or even the fan controller. He said he would just mail me a new fan controller but it never came. Subsequent emails trying to get a hold of him again were never replied to. I guess I can always try him again. I don't even care if its free at this point (though it should be since I filed the original RMA before the warranty was up). I'd be willing to pay for it though maybe I'm better off with a different controller. Anyway, thanks for the help!


That's because some people have been posting on forum groups that you can inform them that your item is faulty and Corsair will just send you a replacement, due to this Corsair have tightened their RMA policy. Even if you look through this thread you will find mention of people getting free H100i coolers. Corsair use to be Excellent with RMA, but approx. 6mths ago things changed. Its always best to log a support call directly on their site, and keep at them.


----------



## Darylrese

Im tempted to pull the trigger on either watercooling for my GPU's or a DuckyShine 3 Keyboard with MX Cherry BROWNS and blue LED or a pair of Senheiser PC360 headphones but i'm stalling it at the moment until I know the score with my car situation.

I can't make up my mind. Watercool my GTX 670's or sell them upgrade then watercool the new cards if / when I can afford it. I only run a single 1080p 120hz monitor at the moment


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Im tempted to pull the trigger on either watercooling for my GPU's or a DuckyShine 3 Keyboard with MX Cherry BROWNS and blue LED or a pair of Senheiser PC360 headphones but i'm stalling it at the moment until I know the score with my car situation.
> 
> I can't make up my mind. Watercool my GTX 670's or sell them upgrade then watercool the new cards if / when I can afford it. I only run a single 1080p 120hz monitor at the moment


DUCKY SHINE!!!!"¤!¤!"#213131









AND a PC360 >


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> DUCKY SHINE!!!!"¤!¤!"#213131 wheee.gif
> 
> AND a PC360 > biggrin.gif


The swedish ppl are to fast









And just finished the first cable managment with my new build. I will install everything tomorrow, and I can tell that the 780 is a monster and the formula vi looks great with hyperx beast rams


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Someone hand me paper towel! And lots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands on preview to the Graphite club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.. I looked like a little kid with a brand new toy when opening the box with the stuff "omgomgomgomgomg"... lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys


Cant wait to see your build....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Im tempted to pull the trigger on either watercooling for my GPU's or a DuckyShine 3 Keyboard with MX Cherry BROWNS and blue LED or a pair of Senheiser PC360 headphones but i'm stalling it at the moment until I know the score with my car situation.
> 
> I can't make up my mind. Watercool my GTX 670's or sell them upgrade then watercool the new cards if / when I can afford it. I only run a single 1080p 120hz monitor at the moment


I would put the cards under-water,if not sell the cards and grab a 780....Really thinking of getting rid of one of mine,but if im lucky enough to get the cash for a full custom loop i will keep em....


----------



## Darylrese

Why would you get rid of your SLI GTX 780's?


----------



## Recr3ational

Sup guys.
I sent my screwed 7950 for rma today. I was wondering what counts as a mis use?
I have a scratch ( it's noticeable but not like bad) as this is my first Rma. Slightly off putting.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sup guys.
> I sent my screwed 7950 for rma today. I was wondering what counts as a mis use?
> I have a scratch ( it's noticeable but not like bad) as this is my first Rma. Slightly off putting.


If it's just a aesthetic imperfection i wouldn't worry about it. I have sent my PSU for an RMA and it had scratches on the bottom and in the corners. And they didn't say anything to it, if it's within the warranty i can't see why they wouldn't fix it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> If it's just a aesthetic imperfection i wouldn't worry about it. I have sent my PSU for an RMA and it had scratches on the bottom and in the corners. And they didn't say anything to it, if it's within the warranty i can't see why they wouldn't fix it.


Thanks man,
After 7 months something bad was bound to happen haha. Well i haven't like dropped it in water and put a hammer across it, so fingers crossed they'll replace/fix it for me. Have to wait 28 day though









On the plus side, if they do replace it. I'll get the one with a stock pcb meaning I can get cheaper waterblocks!


----------



## Zillerella

Im so ready for tomorrow


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Why would you get rid of your SLI GTX 780's?


Im only thinking of getting rid of one not both,no 100% sure yet,would be cheaper to water cool 1 card tho....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> 
> 
> Im so ready for tomorrow


So am i....Finally the secret build will be revealed....


----------



## Zooty Cat

"Eye Candy" for the club


----------



## Gyrael

I want your camera.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> So am i....Finally the secret build will be revealed....biggrin.gif


Not that big of a secret


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> "Eye Candy" for the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


geek porn!


----------



## MocoIMO

Here is my 600t, sorry for the crappy cell pics

Parts are
24GB Vengeance LP 1866 DDR3
H100i
Sabertootth z77
i5 3570k 4.2ghz
HD7970
120gb Force SSD
512GB 840 Pro
500GB WD Blue
640GB WD Blue
3TB WD Green x2
6x SP120
NZXT Hue





And yes I am a extreme Nightmare before Christmas addict


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Here is my 600t, sorry for the crappy cell pics
> 
> Parts are
> 24GB Vengeance LP 1866 DDR3
> H100i
> Sabertootth z77
> i5 3570k 4.2ghz
> HD7970
> 120gb Force SSD
> 512GB 840 Pro
> 500GB WD Blue
> 640GB WD Blue
> 3TB WD Green x2
> 6x SP120
> NZXT Hue
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I am a extreme Nightmare before Christmas addict


Nice build....Hmmmm a nightmare b4 christmas addict.who am i to judge....


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Cant wait to see your build....
> I would put the cards under-water,if not sell the cards and grab a 780....Really thinking of getting rid of one of mine,but if im lucky enough to get the cash for a full custom loop i will keep em....


Neither can I lol









Aw man don't do that, why downgrading from performance to just get watercooling? Imho wait a little longer and save money if you intend to put them under water. In the long run you'll certainly be better with a couple 780s









On a side note... crap... I need rotary male-male G 1/4 extenders... as the ones I have (non rotary) the T fitting for drain port will be turned the wrong way... what rotten luck lol









I'll need this:


----------



## Zillerella

She is up and running
















Though my only problem is that it wont run 2400mhz ram, but a BIOS update will do it


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> She is up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though my only problem is that it wont run 2400mhz ram, but a BIOS update will do it


Speaking of that, I was never able to get my 2133MHz RAM to actually run at 2133MHz. I have to run it at 1866, otherwise Windows won't boot and the installation even becomes corrupted. What are the reasons for this? Bad sticks or bad motherboard?


----------



## Zillerella

Should I worry about my 12v rail is running 12.288v? It seems kinda stock there. 100% the same in bios


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Should I worry about my 12v rail is running 12.288v? It seems kinda stock there. 100% the same in bios


No that's fine. As long as the positive voltages on the 12V rail are within 5% of their nominal values it's fine. You have a sweet rig.


----------



## Zillerella

Thanks







Just build it today, im very happy with it though my ram still dont want to run 2400mhz, but I think I just need a BIOS update


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just build it today, im very happy with it though my ram still dont want to run 2400mhz, but I think I just need a BIOS update


Yeah that sucks because of the premium you pay for 2400mhz ram and not being able to utilize it is like a kick in the nuts. I can't seem to find much on your issue either since the board is so new. You probably just have to fiddle around in the bios more with timings and whatnot to make it work. Unfortunately my ram overclocking knowledge is minimal at best. I didn't even know the Formula had been released yet. I'm still loving my Maximus V Formula but the VI is extremely sexy. If I was building a new rig that would be top of my list for sure.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Yeah that sucks because of the premium you pay for 2400mhz ram and not being able to utilize it is like a kick in the nuts. I can't seem to find much on your issue either since the board is so new. You probably just have to fiddle around in the bios more with timings and whatnot to make it work. Unfortunately my ram overclocking knowledge is minimal at best. I didn't even know the Formula had been released yet. I'm still loving my Maximus V Formula but the VI is extremely sexy. If I was building a new rig that would be top of my list for sure.


The formula VI is indeed a nice board







Though it dont seems like it got that audio protection light, which I thought. And the hyperx beast ram looks so sexy in it


----------



## Gyrael

Do you have any wider shots of your new rig, Zillerella?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Do you have any wider shots of your new rig, Zillerella?


Do you want some better picks?


----------



## Zillerella

Like this?






Is it bad to bend the 24pin so much?


----------



## Gyrael

Nice stuff. That mobo is gorgeous. I would just add braided extensions.

It begs to be asked; why the Noctua?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> It begs to be asked; why the Noctua?


Because I love it!







No I wanted the swiftech h220, but it was out of stock and then my u14s came and then it was back in stock. So I didnt want to bother returning it. Though it is great


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Neither can I lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw man don't do that, why downgrading from performance to just get watercooling? Imho wait a little longer and save money if you intend to put them under water. In the long run you'll certainly be better with a couple 780s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note... crap... I need rotary male-male G 1/4 extenders... as the ones I have (non rotary) the T fitting for drain port will be turned the wrong way... what rotten luck lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah im gonna keep them,summer is about 2 and a half months away so if i still decide to watercool i can save by then,hope you get that extender soon,will be looking forward to your set....Will probably need your help if or when i take the plunge on what parts to get....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> She is up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though my only problem is that it wont run 2400mhz ram, but a BIOS update will do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How are you loving that 780....Love that mobo....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Nice stuff. That mobo is gorgeous. I would just add braided extensions.
> 
> It begs to be asked; why the Noctua?


Yeah cant get over that brown fan with that mobo....







,even tho i plan on getting 2 noctuas for my h100i but they will be well hidden uptop on my case....


----------



## Buttsy

Hey Guys,

Just thought I would post a few more photos of my last few weeks work.

After mounting my SSDs on the HDD Cage and doing some much needed cable tidying, I upgraded the stock front fan with a BitFenix Spectre Pro, Black no LEDs.

I got 4x4gb Corsair Vengeance Pro red 1866Mhz DDR3, I've had all 4 sticks rock solid @ 2002Mhz so far.

I then decided after scrolling thru hundred of images on Google to make myself a Clear Perspex (Acrylic) side panel.

My first attempt was slightly rough but $54 aud for a piece of 10mm Perspex cut 500mm x 600mm is pretty damn cheap. Especially since MNPCTech charge $125 usd for the panel, plus shipping out here to Australia ($150 - $200 aud) Same with CyberDruidtheModGod.

I have all the tools required so I thought why not.

I didn't get any photos of the process but I am not 100% happy with my efforts on this first run so I will def document my next one.

Let me know what you guys think.

Cheers!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just thought I would post a few more photos of my last few weeks work.
> 
> After mounting my SSDs on the HDD Cage and doing some much needed cable tidying, I upgraded the stock front fan with a BitFenix Spectre Pro, Black no LEDs.
> 
> I got 4x4gb Corsair Vengeance Pro red 1866Mhz DDR3, I've had all 4 sticks rock solid @ 2002Mhz so far.
> 
> I then decided after scrolling thru hundred of images on Google to make myself a Clear Perspex (Acrylic) side panel.
> 
> My first attempt was slightly rough but $54 aud for a piece of 10mm Perspex cut 500mm x 600mm is pretty damn cheap. Especially since MNPCTech charge $125 usd for the panel, plus shipping out here to Australia ($150 - $200 aud) Same with CyberDruidtheModGod.
> 
> I have all the tools required so I thought why not.
> 
> I didn't get any photos of the process but I am not 100% happy with my efforts on this first run so I will def document my next one.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy Crap man that looks professionally done....Great work....







I bought mine from cyberdruid,what did you use to make the panel,you should try selling those here in aus....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Holy Crap man that looks professionally done....Great work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine from cyberdruid,what did you use to make the panel,you should try selling those here in aus....


Cheers, thanks man  After getting my Perspex, I outlined the regular panel onto the Perspex, then used a jig-saw to cut the outline out. I was going to use my router to cut it, but I couldn't get the depth right. So I just carefully jig-sawed the whole thing, Drilled a pilot hole thru the latch holes and jig-sawed those too. I was going to get some super fine grit sandpaper from Bunnings today and see if I could sand out a few blemishes around the edges. I have a Bench grinder but no cash atm to buy a decent buffing wheel, once I do tho I will be buffing my next attempt like CyberDruid.

Lol you know doing up a couple and advertising them here in Aus actually sounds like a pretty good idea!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Cheers, thanks man  After getting my Perspex, I outlined the regular panel onto the Perspex, then used a jig-saw to cut the outline out. I was going to use my router to cut it, but I couldn't get the depth right. So I just carefully jig-sawed the whole thing, Drilled a pilot hole thru the latch holes and jig-sawed those too. I was going to get some super fine grit sandpaper from Bunnings today and see if I could sand out a few blemishes around the edges. I have a Bench grinder but no cash atm to buy a decent buffing wheel, once I do tho I will be buffing my next attempt like CyberDruid.
> 
> Lol you know doing up a couple and advertising them here in Aus actually sounds like a pretty good idea!


You did good man....You should really try doing a couple a then sell them,you may even be able to ship them to places closer to aus,alot of time people wont buy fron the u.s and such because of shipping prices....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You did good man....You should really try doing a couple a then sell them,you may even be able to ship them to places closer to aus,alot of time people wont buy fron the u.s and such because of shipping prices....


I try not to buy from the U.S. if I can help it for that exact reason. My wife recently bought some stuff from Victoria's Secret and the shipping was almost the same price as what she bought.

Hmm I think you have planted a seed in my mind!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> I try not to buy from the U.S. if I can help it for that exact reason. My wife recently bought some stuff from Victoria's Secret and the shipping was almost the same price as what she bought.
> 
> Hmm I think you have planted a seed in my mind!


I wont lie if you had made one of these b4 i got mine from the u.s i would have bought one off you....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I wont lie if you had made one of these b4 i got mine from the u.s i would have bought one off you....


Bugger, lol I wish I had of. How much did yours cost if its not too rude to ask?


----------



## Krullmeister

Damn... Nice job on the sidepanel, what kind of tools did you use to make it? I've been looking at maybe doing my own, feels like it'd be a bit more fun than just buying one from someone else


----------



## zero0orez

Hello guys, would like to check if the case supports mini-itx motherboards.

I might be getting the case today but my motherboard right now is an itx. No budget to change my board at the moment.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zero0orez*
> 
> Hello guys, would like to check if the case supports mini-itx motherboards.
> 
> I might be getting the case today but my motherboard right now is an itx. No budget to change my board at the moment.


It doesn't support M-ITX out of the box, only M-atx and ATX unfortunately. I'm certain you can mod it to fit a proper m-itx motherboard but it feels like that'd be more work than it's worth.


----------



## zero0orez

Alright thanks.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Bugger, lol I wish I had of. How much did yours cost if its not too rude to ask?


Its was $125 for the polished edge one that i got plus another $60,so all up it was if i remember correctly i paid like $184 0r $188....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Its was $125 for the polished edge one that i got plus another $60,so all up it was if i remember correctly i paid like $184 0r $188....


Jesus Christ, I wish I was as rich as you!

It cost me £10 for my window, still thought it was expensive haha!


----------



## seanbarkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You did good man....You should really try doing a couple a then sell them,you may even be able to ship them to places closer to aus,alot of time people wont buy fron the u.s and such because of shipping prices....


I bought mine from Cyberdruid too ($125 + $52 for delivery + 46€ for import taxes. total = $237 ). By chance a friend of mine who runs a advertisment (vinyl, acrylics, plastic, impressions...) company took a look at it and told me it was a really easy thing to do.

He told me he was gonna try to do one, so maybe if he can people in Europe can be interested (I'll keep u updated if u want).

I ordered him a vinyl I designed for my 600t too. I'll post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Damn... Nice job on the sidepanel, what kind of tools did you use to make it? I've been looking at maybe doing my own, feels like it'd be a bit more fun than just buying one from someone else


Cheers! Thanks bro 

For my first attempt I just used my jig-saw with a medium-fine blade on it, and a drill, but once I buy myself a new router bit with enough depth and a buffing wheel for my bench grinder ill be using that for my second attempt  It always feels fun and self satisfying if you can build it or make it yourself  took me about 3 hours in total to make.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Its was $125 for the polished edge one that i got plus another $60,so all up it was if i remember correctly i paid like $184 0r $188....


That's not too bad considering CyberDruids workmanship and shipping. Especially if you don't have any or all of the tools required.

I have a heap of different tools for the job, which are always expensive, I know that once you have them you have always got them but My Ryobi Jig-saw was $99, my Makita Router $200, My slide Mitre Saw $250, Ryobi Orbital Sander $150. Bench Grider $300.

It all adds up but still that's a fair price. If I was making them here for Aussies like you suggested I would probably charge no more than $75 - $100 shipped


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Jesus Christ, I wish I was as rich as you!
> 
> It cost me £10 for my window, still thought it was expensive haha!


Hmmm rich says the guys with 3xmonitors....







I can only afford 1....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> I bought mine from Cyberdruid too ($125 + $52 for delivery + 46€ for import taxes. total = $237 ). By chance a friend of mine who runs a advertisment (vinyl, acrylics, plastic, impressions...) company took a look at it and told me it was a really easy thing to do.
> 
> He told me he was gonna try to do one, so maybe if he can people in Europe can be interested (I'll keep u updated if u want).
> 
> I ordered him a vinyl I designed for my 600t too. I'll post some pics when it arrives.


Please do would love to see it....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Cheers! Thanks bro
> 
> For my first attempt I just used my jig-saw with a medium-fine blade on it, and a drill, but once I buy myself a new router bit with enough depth and a buffing wheel for my bench grinder ill be using that for my second attempt  It always feels fun and self satisfying if you can build it or make it yourself  took me about 3 hours in total to make.
> 
> That's not too bad considering CyberDruids workmanship and shipping. Especially if you don't have any or all of the tools required.
> 
> I have a heap of different tools for the job, which are always expensive, I know that once you have them you have always got them but My Ryobi Jig-saw was $99, my Makita Router $200, My slide Mitre Saw $250, Ryobi Orbital Sander $150. Bench Grider $300.
> 
> It all adds up but still that's a fair price. If I was making them here for Aussies like you suggested I would probably charge no more than $75 - $100 shipped


That would be a very reasonable price,the only tools i have is a dremel plus a cordless screwdriver which i just got this pass fathers day....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> That would be a very reasonable price,the only tools i have is a dremel plus a cordless screwdriver which i just got this pass fathers day....


I couldn't charge anymore than that, it cost me $54 for the Perspex, I could push that down to under $50 buying in bulk and refining the size I had cut. I couldn't charge too much for 3 - 5 hours of my time doing something I love 

I would love to see if there were more Aussies out there with a 600T looking for a side panel because I would seriously consider doing a few for sale once I have another crack at it.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanbarkley*
> 
> I bought mine from Cyberdruid too, By chance a friend of mine who runs a advertisment (vinyl, acrylics, plastic, impressions...) company took a look at it and told me it was a really easy thing to do.


It had been a while since I had done any work with wood/acrylic/perspex but I was surprised how easy it was to make. Really easy to be honest but in saying that I have enough tools to get it done. There are plenty of people out there who can't afford the tools even tho its easy.

Being in Australia its really hard and expensive to buy anything like that if you can't make it yourself.  Keep us updated on your friends side panel attempt


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> I couldn't charge anymore than that, it cost me $54 for the Perspex, I could push that down to under $50 buying in bulk and refining the size I had cut. I couldn't charge too much for 3 - 5 hours of my time doing something I love
> 
> I would love to see if there were more Aussies out there with a 600T looking for a side panel because I would seriously consider doing a few for sale once I have another crack at it.


I would make a video of the case with the panel and put on youtube,also advertise on gumtree or even ebay....When you make the other panel just make two,then if or when you get orders you can order materials and then make and ship them out,i wish you the best,once again nice work....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I would make a video of the case with the panel and put on youtube,also advertise on gumtree or even ebay....When you make the other panel just make two,then if or when you get orders you can order materials and then make and ship them out,i wish you the best,once again nice work....


Cheers! Thanks man


----------



## AlDyer

What type of acrylic do I need? I am pretty confident that I can make one myself. How do you get the plastic handles on the acrylic though?


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> What type of acrylic do I need? I am pretty confident that I can make one myself. How do you get the plastic handles on the acrylic though?


Hey AlDyer,

I don't know what measurement system you guys are on in Finland but I used 10mm thick (or 3/8 inch Imperial) Clear Acrylic (Perspex/Plexiglass)

For the handles you just use the standard ones out of your current side panel. There are 4 plastic clips that hold it in. You will have to take them out to trace the outline of the side panel anyways so you can mark where you need to cut the holes.


----------



## AlDyer

Ok, one more question, how does it stay on since the original panel has "clips" on the bottom?

Also yeah we have the metric system, which is superior









If I order a 600x600mm lasercut sheet of clear acrylic (10mm thick) can I just cut the corners? Hard to find acrylic here







. But is that enough?


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Ok, one more question, how does it stay on since the original panel has "clips" on the bottom?
> 
> Also yeah we have the metric system, which is superior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I order a 600x600mm lasercut sheet of clear acrylic (10mm thick) can I just cut the corners? Hard to find acrylic here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But is that enough?


I priced originally a piece 600x600mm and the quote was $79, I changed it to 500x600 and it only cost $54, which was more than enough. I had a little left over.

If you check out CyberDruidtheModGod on YouTube, he actually cuts and basically glues a little run/clip on the bottom of the panel. I wasn't a keen on that so I cut the acrylic slightly larger on the ridges at the bottom



See the noticeable point on the end





The White panel and the clear panel to show the extra length



This is the 'gutter' at the bottom where it slots down into



from the inside you can see it dropping down into it





The acrylic just sits snug into it

Sorry about the quality of the photos, I took them just now. The acrylic door has a little movement top and bottom but this is only because its a flat sheet, the regular door has curvature.


----------



## AlDyer

Alright thanks. I think I will have to go get a sheet of acrylic from somewhere, because 600x600 is a bit tough to ship. I don't think I can get 600x500. Only other option if I recall correctly was 600x400


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Alright thanks. I think I will have to go get a sheet of acrylic from somewhere, because 600x600 is a bit tough to ship. I don't think I can get 600x500. Only other option if I recall correctly was 600x400


Unfortunately 600x400 wont work, 400mm is too short, the dimensions are 450h x520w


----------



## AlDyer

Yup I know, measured them myself earlier :S Oh and I forgot about one more question hahaha







How do you cut the holes for the handles? I think I have a jigsaw, but I obviously can't cut holes with that


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Yup I know, measured them myself earlier :S


Nice! Where are you thinking of getting your acrylic from?


----------



## Darylrese

Nice side panel mate. Good to see someone with the tools giving it a go rather than paying a crazy price to someone to do it for them







Dispite a few bumpy edges (which you hardly notice), it looks great!


----------



## AlDyer

From a finnish vendor. I propably have to go to Turku (city in Finland).


----------



## AlDyer

But yeah, does anyone know how to cut the holes for the handles?


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nice side panel mate. Good to see someone with the tools giving it a go rather than paying a crazy price to someone to do it for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dispite a few bumpy edges (which you hardly notice), it looks great!


Cheers dude! I wasn't too happy with my bumpy edges and I cut too much off to give it a decent sand, so once I get paid this week I'm going to go buy a new piece and a decent length router bit and give it another shot. Hmm Side Panel 2.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> From a finnish vendor. I propably have to go to Turku (city in Finland).


Keep us posted with your progress dude!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> But yeah, does anyone know how to cut the holes for the handles?


For the handles after I got my outline, I drilled a hole thru the center of where the handle should go, then got my jig-saw in there, cut a small triangle to manoeuvre my jigsaw, then carefully cut along the edges, I slotted the handle in, when it didn't fit snug into the hole and was a little tight or not fitting properly, I just shaved a touch off the sides of the hole each time


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> I couldn't charge anymore than that, it cost me $54 for the Perspex, I could push that down to under $50 buying in bulk and refining the size I had cut. I couldn't charge too much for 3 - 5 hours of my time doing something I love
> 
> I would love to see if there were more Aussies out there with a 600T looking for a side panel because I would seriously consider doing a few for sale once I have another crack at it.


Just a heads up though, I think you have to check with the mods if you want to sell stuff, or you might get in trouble









It's nice to know people here selling stuff we all want at a decent price


----------



## Recr3ational

Well i messed about with voltages and airflow etc.

My idle temps are bloody crazy!



MY cpus at stock atm. Just waiting for my watercooling kit to arrive, but i never knew the newer twin frozr cards are immense.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Cheers! Thanks bro
> 
> For my first attempt I just used my jig-saw with a medium-fine blade on it, and a drill, but once I buy myself a new router bit with enough depth and a buffing wheel for my bench grinder ill be using that for my second attempt  It always feels fun and self satisfying if you can build it or make it yourself  took me about 3 hours in total to make.
> 
> That's not too bad considering CyberDruids workmanship and shipping. Especially if you don't have any or all of the tools required.
> 
> I have a heap of different tools for the job, which are always expensive, I know that once you have them you have always got them but My Ryobi Jig-saw was $99, my Makita Router $200, My slide Mitre Saw $250, Ryobi Orbital Sander $150. Bench Grider $300.
> 
> It all adds up but still that's a fair price. If I was making them here for Aussies like you suggested I would probably charge no more than $75 - $100 shipped


Thanks! I might pick up some acrylic and give that a go. Have a jig saw and grinders and all that so shouldn't be anything impossible. And for sure, it feels a lot better to do something yourself. Just wished I had more tools and experience for metal work so I could do some really crazy mods









Anywho, + rep to you!

Oh, one more question, what did you base the measurments on? I'm guessing the stock sidepanel won't be exactly the same fit as an acrylic one since the stock isn't completely flat.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> How are you loving that 780....Love that mobo....


I did run some benches and it is stunning. Now I just need a new monitor and and good to go!


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Just a heads up though, I think you have to check with the mods if you want to sell stuff, or you might get in trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to know people here selling stuff we all want at a decent price


Cheers dude! For sure, the last thing I wanna do is upset the mods 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Thanks! I might pick up some acrylic and give that a go. Have a jig saw and grinders and all that so shouldn't be anything impossible. And for sure, it feels a lot better to do something yourself. Just wished I had more tools and experience for metal work so I could do some really crazy mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, + rep to you!
> 
> Oh, one more question, what did you base the measurments on? I'm guessing the stock sidepanel won't be exactly the same fit as an acrylic one since the stock isn't completely flat.


Thanks for the rep man, I based the measurements on the stock side panel, but if you put the stock side panel face down on your paperbacked acrylic, you can roll ever so slightly the edge of stock panel over flat onto the acrylic, line up your straight edges then roll it gently onto the other side and trace it, you have to do the same when tracing the outline of the handle holes as well. its not really as exact as I would like but if your a mick hair too big you can always shave a little off until its right. I had to shave different parts 7 or 8 times to get it snug.


----------



## Zillerella

Just did a stresstest with IBT on my 4670K without OC. The the cores where swining from 73-85C. Isnt 85C a bit high?
Also my idle temps are 35-40C


----------



## AlDyer

What cooler and this is non-delidded, right?

Also did you get my rep whoever helped with the side panel stuff


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> What cooler and this is non-delidded, right?


Noctua U14S and non-delidded

Just got a virus too







Hurra for reinstalling and formatting my drive


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Also did you get my rep whoever helped with the side panel stuff


I did thank you dude  Cheers for the rep! keep me posted on how you go with your side panel. Don't hesitate to PM me if you have anymore questions


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Cheers dude! For sure, the last thing I wanna do is upset the mods
> 
> Thanks for the rep man, I based the measurements on the stock side panel, but if you put the stock side panel face down on your paperbacked acrylic, you can roll ever so slightly the edge of stock panel over flat onto the acrylic, line up your straight edges then roll it gently onto the other side and trace it, you have to do the same when tracing the outline of the handle holes as well. its not really as exact as I would like but if your a mick hair too big you can always shave a little off until its right. I had to shave different parts 7 or 8 times to get it snug.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Perfect, didn't think about that at all!

I may just have to go out and try to get some acrylic. I think a smoked black acrylic sidepanel would look great on my silver 600T


----------



## Darylrese

Well lads, tonight i purchased my perfect new car....a BMW 1 series M Sport Coupe 120TD























Shes only done 26,000 miles, 2011 plate, half leather interior, goes like s*** off a shovel!!! I am picking it up next weekend....well happy!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well lads, tonight i purchased my perfect new car....a BMW 1 series M Sport Coupe 120TD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes only done 26,000 miles, 2011 plate, half leather interior, goes like s*** off a shovel!!! I am picking it up next weekend....well happy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Shotgun....


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Perfect, didn't think about that at all!
> 
> I may just have to go out and try to get some acrylic. I think a smoked black acrylic sidepanel would look great on my silver 600T


I second that and I'm going to steel your idea







as I am not a lover of the clear, just need to find a supplier here in Sydney which stocks the smoked black


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> I second that and I'm going to steel your idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I am not a lover of the clear, just need to find a supplier here in Sydney which stocks the smoked black


Hey Devious im looking for a pump that will go with this res....http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_299&products_id=21869&zenid=6b98c53789fdb8facf478645949cb69f,but i good one that will also be quiet and looks good,but not over $100 and one that can be sourced from pccg....Ohhh also have you painted/sprayed your 600t front grill yet....?


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey Devious im looking for a pump that will go with this res....http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_299&products_id=21869&zenid=6b98c53789fdb8facf478645949cb69f,but i good one that will also be quiet and looks good,but not over $100 and one that can be sourced from pccg....Ohhh also have you painted/sprayed your 600t front grill yet....?


Any of the D5 or 655 pumps would be good. I run two Swifftech D5 PWM that I got from FrozenCPU as I did not want my pumps to run flat out all the time and I am lazy so I wanted the mobo to do the speed control.. plus one less control I need on the front of my PC.

Best thing is to speak to the guys at PCCG, they know all about each pump. If you are not able to hide your pump and you want a bit of bling for it have a look at the Bitspower D5/MCP655 Pump Mod Kit Matte Black these look really sweet on your pump but cost like $49 each.

All of the D5 & 655 pumps are under $100 bucks anyway.

But the XSPC D5 Vario Pump with Front Cover looks good but is bang on $99.00 leaving you only $1 to go buy a lolly pop







and wait for delivery.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Any of the D5 or 655 pumps would be good. I run two Swifftech D5 PWM that I got from FrozenCPU as I did not want my pumps to run flat out all the time and I am lazy so I wanted the mobo to do the speed control.. plus one less control I need on the front of my PC.
> 
> Best thing is to speak to the guys at PCCG, they know all about each pump. If you are not able to hide your pump and you want a bit of bling for it have a look at the Bitspower D5/MCP655 Pump Mod Kit Matte Black these look really sweet on your pump but cost like $49 each.
> 
> All of the D5 & 655 pumps are under $100 bucks anyway.
> 
> But the XSPC D5 Vario Pump with Front Cover looks good but is bang on $99.00 leaving you only $1 to go buy a lolly pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wait for delivery.


....I want something like this,what are the parts in this pic i would need to order from frozen cpu....i looks like the pump is hidden beneath the res,am i right...If so this is what i would love to get....


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]....I want something like this,what are the parts in this pic i would need to order from frozen cpu....i looks like the pump is hidden beneath the res,am i right...If so this is what i would love to get....


Firstly the first res you showed can not be setup in the same manner as the second one, in the spoiler. I also like this setup, as this is what I went for but with Bitspower parts and not EK and I have a dual pump top with dual d5 pump as this was recommended for using with two radiators.

You will need these parts.
1. Res
2. Pump Top
3. Pump
4. Pump Casing (optional)

Sadly you wont get that EK from PCCG with out a custom order and then they will mess you around for months with the order, been there done that.

However you will be able to get it from Frozen PC all in one kit, EK D5 X-RES Top 100 w/ D5 Vario Pump (EK-D5 Vario X-RES 100 (incl. pump)) for USD$144.99

Otherwise you could do a similar setup with bitspower parts from PCCG.

Bitspower Dual/Single D5 Top Upgrade Kit 150 AUD$49.00
Bitspower D5 Mod Top V2 Acrylic AUD$59.00
XSPC D5 Vario Pump with Front Cover AUD$99.00
Bitspower D5/MCP655 Pump Mod Kit Matte Black AUD$49.00

The only problem is that PCCG only have the clear acrylic pump top and not a POM (Black) but then you can get a nice lighting affect from the Acrylic.

This would give you a setup the same as this one that Frozen CPU is doing Bitspower Single D5 Pump and 150 Reservoir Combo - Installed USD$249.99

I would recommend looking at Frozen CPUs site and study it, and focus on the all together units so you know what goes with what.

http://www.frozencpu.com/
Liquid Cooling » PC Water Cooling Pumps » Pump/Resevoir Combo


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys!

I'm back from my 2 week holiday to Bulgaria, had fun.

Still haven't pressed the button on my WC parts







. Might be for October, since I just bought a new Nexus 7 and that SSD for the Macbook.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm back from my 2 week holiday to Bulgaria, had fun.
> 
> Still haven't pressed the button on my WC parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Might be for October, since I just bought a new Nexus 7 and that SSD for the Macbook.


Welcome back,how was your holidays....? Now time to order your WC parts,you had fun time for your rig to have some....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm back from my 2 week holiday to Bulgaria, had fun.
> 
> Still haven't pressed the button on my WC parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Might be for October, since I just bought a new Nexus 7 and that SSD for the Macbook.


Buy, buy, buy, buy, buy.


----------



## Darylrese

Haha I haven't bought my GPU blocks either...Its all on a back burner for me as I just bought a new car and that needs insuring, taxing and finance paid!

Glad you had a good holiday...back to the overclocking of your CPU now! How far did you get with it?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Haha I haven't bought my GPU blocks either...Its all on a back burner for me as I just bought a new car and that needs insuring, taxing and finance paid!
> 
> Glad you had a good holiday...back to the overclocking of your CPU now! How far did you get with it?


Haven't found the time yet! You'll be reading me again soon









Don't worry guys, I'm gonna buy it but it will be for october









Still not sure what I should do color wise though


----------



## Recr3ational

Well another bad luck for me.
Cut my hand open at work haha.

No modding for me!


----------



## Branish

Sparkles, do a desert sand, white and black build. That would look killer with your Sabertooth. Sleeve your PSU cables with MDPC desert sand coloured sleeving, have black radiators and sand coloured coolant if such a thing even exists. I think Noctua fans would look good with that board also. Or you could just do fluorescent pink, orange and white.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nooo noctua fans, don't like those colors.

Nope Actually I'm inbetween 2 color options.

I already sleeved my 24pin in dark grey, white, blue.
So option 1: leave the sleeve and go with black and white with subtle blue look. Fan rings would be white, coolant milky white and a hint of blue in the sleeving.

Option 2: Since my room is using green, I would go with pastel green coolant, resleeve my 24pin with white, green, dark grey. Paint the fan rings same green. The rest of the build would be black with a smal hint of white.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey Branish i was just looking at your build,what size hose and compression fittings did you use on your build and also what pump and res is that....?


----------



## Darylrese

White coolant would look the best or white tubing and distilled water.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> White coolant would look the best or white tubing and distilled water.


Darylese when you get your gpu blocks will you add them to your loop,im thinking of getting a kit like that and wanted to know if it will be powerful enough to run cpu+2 gpu's also how much more rads can be added and whats sizes....


----------



## Darylrese

Hello mate, hope your surgery went well if you have had it?...Call me Daryl









Yes if I get two GPU blocks or two new GPU's at some point, I can add them into my loop. I have been told by XSPC my kit (Raystorm EX240 750v4) is capable of 2 radiators and 3 blocks. Anything more than that you would need a D5 pump.

I would only need a 200mm radiator for two GPU blocks so that's what I would do. Its only going to cost the price of blocks, 200mm rad and then the extra tubing so about £250.

I also recommend doing something for draining like a coupler as it makes it very easy to drain a system. I have seen couplers ideal for this purpose


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hello mate, hope your surgery went well if you have had it?...Call me Daryl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if I get two GPU blocks or two new GPU's at some point, I can add them into my loop. I have been told by XSPC my kit (Raystorm EX240 750v4) is capable of 2 radiators and 3 blocks. Anything more than that you would need a D5 pump.
> 
> I would only need a 200mm radiator for two GPU blocks so that's what I would do. Its only going to cost the price of blocks, 200mm rad and then the extra tubing so about £250.
> 
> I also recommend doing something for draining like a coupler as it makes it very easy to drain a system. I have seen couplers ideal for this purpose


Thanks for the reply,didnt get to do surgery had to go and get another allergy test done,to confirm or deny that my ananaphylactic shock wasnt caused by drugs they administered,first result was positive second test negative,so im not sure whats going to happen,should hear from them soon to see if they will go ahead with surgery or not....O.K back to pc stuff....







I need to figure out what size tubing and compression fittings i will need for this setup with a XSPC Raystorm 750 EX240 Water Cooling Kit so if you have any idea pour it on me,cause i dnt know where to begin....


----------



## Recr3ational

Woo!

Finally got confirmation that my water cooling kit is coming tomorrow


----------



## AlDyer

Oh nice I have been waiting for my parts to arrive for about 3 weeks and they still don't have them all, because it said that shipping time unconfirmed aka they have to order from abroad so they haven't even mailed them yet


----------



## Darylrese

Excellent Azroy...at last!!

JamaicanReaper - Im also wondering what size barbes and tubing id need to add in the GPU blocks. On the XSPC website it says:

- G1/4″ to 1/2" Barb (Black Chrome) x6

- 2 Meters of Clear 7/16″ Hose

I have been having difficaulty matching this up to parts available from suppliers but haven't looked into it properly yet. Just to tease me, I got an email today to say waterblocks for my GPU's are back in stock at £79.99 each...if only I had the money


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Excellent Azroy...at last!!
> 
> JamaicanReaper - Im also wondering what size barbes and tubing id need to add in the GPU blocks. On the XSPC website it says:
> 
> - G1/4″ to 1/2" Barb (Black Chrome) x6
> 
> - 2 Meters of Clear 7/16″ Hose
> 
> I have been having difficaulty matching this up to parts available from suppliers but haven't looked into it properly yet. Just to tease me, I got an email today to say waterblocks for my GPU's are back in stock at £79.99 each...if only I had the money


I know right, I'm actually buying my blocks this week, I'm slightly confused about matching parts etc, so I need help too.

Oh and as I cut my hand open with a meat cleaver yesterday, I doubt I can do any modding for another 2 weeks.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Excellent Azroy...at last!!
> 
> JamaicanReaper - Im also wondering what size barbes and tubing id need to add in the GPU blocks. On the XSPC website it says:
> 
> - G1/4″ to 1/2" Barb (Black Chrome) x6
> 
> - 2 Meters of Clear 7/16″ Hose
> 
> I have been having difficaulty matching this up to parts available from suppliers but haven't looked into it properly yet. Just to tease me, I got an email today to say waterblocks for my GPU's are back in stock at £79.99 each...if only I had the money


Im having the same problem finding compression fittings for the 7/16 tube,and they are so bloody expensive....Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45 Degree 7/16 Fitting $19 each....Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary Angle 7/16 Fitting $22 each,all up these fittings could cost more than my waterblocks....







Thinking i might just use regular barbs and clamps,better yet may use the money and get an i7 4830k, it would be cheaper....







...You should get the blocks b4 they got back out of stock....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I know right, I'm actually buying my blocks this week, I'm slightly confused about matching parts etc, so I need help too.
> 
> Oh and as I cut my hand open with a meat cleaver yesterday, I doubt I can do any modding for another 2 weeks.


Will you be using a kit or pump and res,also what rads will you be going with....


----------



## roflcopter159

So, I was thinking about doing a rather minor mod to my 600t and put my SSD and my HDD behind the motherboard tray. I want to eliminate the HDD bay from the open part of the case. Has anyone on here tried that? Is it a reasonable idea, or would it be a waste of time that would ultimately go down in flames?

Side note: At the moment, I have a non-modular psu and the backside of my case is a mess because of it. However, I do plan on getting a fully modular replacement soon. Most likely one of Corsair's new RM series PSUs.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, I was thinking about doing a rather minor mod to my 600t and put my SSD and my HDD behind the motherboard tray. I want to eliminate the HDD bay from the open part of the case. Has anyone on here tried that? Is it a reasonable idea, or would it be a waste of time that would ultimately go down in flames?
> 
> Side note: At the moment, I have a non-modular psu and the backside of my case is a mess because of it. However, I do plan on getting a fully modular replacement soon. Most likely one of Corsair's new RM series PSUs.


Something like this.



2.5 HDD Tray v0.1.pdf 32k .pdf file


I'm sure you could change this for your needs, just make it out of some paper first to see how it work and then make up with some 0.6mm scrap steel.

Just one tip that some people might forget, check the length of either the rivets or screws that you are going to use to mount the tray underneath the mainboard. You dont want them poking though on the otherside close to the underside of your mainboard and it go bang due to touching the circuit board, or even worse produce a fault that plagues you for months.

Any way, I hope this helps


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Im having the same problem finding compression fittings for the 7/16 tube,and they are so bloody expensive....Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45 Degree 7/16 Fitting $19 each....Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary Angle 7/16 Fitting $22 each,all up these fittings could cost more than my waterblocks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking i might just use regular barbs and clamps,better yet may use the money and get an i7 4830k, it would be cheaper....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You should get the blocks b4 they got back out of stock....


Haha I would if I had the cash mate! All my spare money this month has to go on the BMW insurance, tax, finance


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Will you be using a kit or pump and res,also what rads will you be going with....


The xspc kit daryl has, I'm just waiting for it should be here in an hour


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> The xspc kit daryl has, I'm just waiting for it should be here in an hour


Sweet....Thinking of picking a kit like that up too with 2 blocks and a 200mm rad,just not sure if that (just 2 rads) can give my cards optimal cooling,either i buy the cooling kit and blocks or get a 4930k which would be cheaper....


----------



## Darylrese

Are you going to benefit much from upgrading to a 4930k?

The kit is capable of 3 blocks and 2 rads so should be fine, although if your budget will stretch, the D5 version would be better.


----------



## Buttsy

Hey guys,

I just finished my new side panel! Shout out to Krully for the tinted smoky idea.

I have written a guide to making an Acrylic/Perspex side panel http://www.overclock.net/t/1426465/guide-corsair-600t-acrylic-perspex-side-panel

I used my router for this one and the router was no where near as good as the jigsaw. Very easy to take big gouges out of the Acrylic.

Anyways guys, let me know what you think of my guide, lol its my first.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Are you going to benefit much from upgrading to a 4930k?
> 
> The kit is capable of 3 blocks and 2 rads so should be fine, although if your budget will stretch, the D5 version would be better.


I have seen the d5 and its $100 more, just abit worried about the cooling on my cards....Think i might put the order in on monday morning,my wife was asking if it was a need or a want,i said a need...lol...Even tho its more a want than anything else....


----------



## Darylrese

What are you worried about?

Its always a NEED when computers are concerned lol


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I have seen the d5 and its $100 more, just abit worried about the cooling on my cards....Think i might put the order in on monday morning,my wife was asking if it was a need or a want,i said a need...lol...Even tho its more a want than anything else....


Go for a D5, or a 655 pump or you will regret it in the log term... they are worth every cent.. you cant go cheap on your pump.. its the heart of your system.

And you have no excuse, pccg has 400mm rads in stock..









You know you want them both









Oh, btw my temps have gone up 6'C since changing res from 1080p to [email protected]", but good god 60Hz sucks balls.. I love my 120Hz, but real estate won in the end. 1080p is too small for Rome II, Cant wait for 4K monitors.. Soon, very soon my precious.(just say that in some creepy voice).


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I was thinking about doing a rather minor mod to my 600t and put my SSD and my HDD behind the motherboard tray. I want to eliminate the HDD bay from the open part of the case. Has anyone on here tried that? Is it a reasonable idea, or would it be a waste of time that would ultimately go down in flames?
> 
> Side note: At the moment, I have a non-modular psu and the backside of my case is a mess because of it. However, I do plan on getting a fully modular replacement soon. Most likely one of Corsair's new RM series PSUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5 HDD Tray v0.1.pdf 32k .pdf file
> 
> 
> I'm sure you could change this for your needs, just make it out of some paper first to see how it work and then make up with some 0.6mm scrap steel.
> 
> Just one tip that some people might forget, check the length of either the rivets or screws that you are going to use to mount the tray underneath the mainboard. You dont want them poking though on the otherside close to the underside of your mainboard and it go bang due to touching the circuit board, or even worse produce a fault that plagues you for months.
> 
> Any way, I hope this helps
Click to expand...

I'm sure this would work out. Do you know of a similar thing for a 3.5" HDD? I was hoping to mount that back there too. However, if that is not possible, I'll probably just make a larger PSU cover and hide the HDD/SSD in there.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'm sure this would work out. Do you know of a similar thing for a 3.5" HDD? I was hoping to mount that back there too. However, if that is not possible, I'll probably just make a larger PSU cover and hide the HDD/SSD in there.


I doubt that you'll be able to fit 3.5" drives in the back like that, there just isn't that much room. If you are planning on making a psu cover mod the hdd cage the way I did and you'll be able to fit two drives but a much lower profile cover


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'm sure this would work out. Do you know of a similar thing for a 3.5" HDD? I was hoping to mount that back there too. However, if that is not possible, I'll probably just make a larger PSU cover and hide the HDD/SSD in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that you'll be able to fit 3.5" drives in the back like that, there just isn't that much room. If you are planning on making a psu cover mod the hdd cage the way I did and you'll be able to fit two drives but a much lower profile cover
Click to expand...

That is actually a great idea! I'm assuming you just used a dremel to cut it in half? I'm also guessing you repainted it?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just finished my new side panel! Shout out to Krully for the tinted smoky idea.
> 
> I have written a guide to making an Acrylic/Perspex side panel http://www.overclock.net/t/1426465/guide-corsair-600t-acrylic-perspex-side-panel
> 
> I used my router for this one and the router was no where near as good as the jigsaw. Very easy to take big gouges out of the Acrylic.
> 
> Anyways guys, let me know what you think of my guide, lol its my first.


The smoky panel looks great! Nice job. I think it's nicer than the clear one.


----------



## EliteReplay

does any of u guys have a XSPC Raystorm mounted in this case? is there anything i have to know before hand?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> does any of u guys have a XSPC Raystorm mounted in this case? is there anything i have to know before hand?


It depends on which kit you want to get? They have different radiator sizes indicated by the first 2 letters on the radiator. (AX, EX, RX, RS).


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It depends on which kit you want to get? They have different radiator sizes indicated by the first 2 letters on the radiator. (AX, EX, RX, RS).


i think it is the EX or RX... they are pretty similar to me.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i think it is the EX or RX... they are pretty similar to me.


Assuming you looking to put this in the top of your case, you will not be able to get the RX to fit without modding. The RX is 63mm thick versus the EX's 35.5, which, if I am remembering my research correctly, is approximately the maximum width you can fit in top without modding.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Assuming you looking to put this in the top of your case, you will not be able to get the RX to fit without modding. The RX is 63mm thick versus the EX's 35.5, which, if I am remembering my research correctly, is approximately the maximum width you can fit in top without modding.


omg really? whats the difference between in performance RX vs EX?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> omg really? whats the difference between in performance RX vs EX?


I don't know the exact numbers as I don't have personal experience with either, however I would assume that the thicker would definitely perform better, but the increased performance may not be high enough to justify it. You will have to ask someone else for a better idea though.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That is actually a great idea! I'm assuming you just used a dremel to cut it in half? I'm also guessing you repainted it?


Yep, just a regular Dremel and carefully cut it off right above the mount for the second hard drive. I then just used some paint to touch it up with a paintbrush where the paint got grinded off. Very easy mod, turns out great!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yep, just a regular Dremel and carefully cut it off right above the mount for the second hard drive. I then just used some paint to touch it up with a paintbrush where the paint got grinded off. Very easy mod, turns out great!


Alright cool, I'll have to look into doing that in the near future. Unfortunately, since I am currently at college, I don't have access to my dremel tool until I go back home next.


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey guys,

I got my main watercooling kit (finally) and some fans and stuff.
Still don't know if i want to add my gpu's into the loop or not.



BUT the ****ty thing is, I cantdo anything as i SCREWED my hand over, and cant use any tools. As all the stitches is coming out.
(tried to work all day one handed) LOL



Its like christmas, but you're not allowed to open the presents cos you were naughty or something...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my main watercooling kit (finally) and some fans and stuff.
> Still don't know if i want to add my gpu's into the loop or not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT the ****ty thing is, I cantdo anything as i SCREWED my hand over, and cant use any tools. As all the stitches is coming out.
> (tried to work all day one handed) LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like christmas, but you're not allowed to open the presents cos you were naughty or something...


Oh damn dude, you seem to always have rotten luck or something. Oh well at least it's your left hand, well unless you are left handed of course









Well i got bad news as well i got fired from the job i just got, only been working there for 3 days. And i got "laid off".... jesus christ. It's a long story and not to sound selfish but it wasn't my fault at all. I didn't even get any contract to sign the first day. Very shady business, freaking mad about it all. But well at least it was quick because the "colleagues" were total dip ****s aswell.









Back to no money and having debts how great.... oh well at least i can play the **** out of GTA V and not worry about anything at least that's going for me.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Oh damn dude, you seem to always have rotten luck or something. Oh well at least it's your left hand, well unless you are left handed of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i got bad news as well i got fired from the job i just got, only been working there for 3 days. And i got "laid off".... jesus christ. It's a long story and not to sound selfish but it wasn't my fault at all. I didn't even get any contract to sign the first day. Very shady business, freaking mad about it all. But well at least it was quick because the "colleagues" were total dip ****s aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to no money and having debts how great.... oh well at least i can play the **** out of GTA V and not worry about anything at least that's going for me.


Seems like we're both going through **** haha! Hope you alright buddy! Yeah man I preordered 2 gta! So me and the misses can play the crap out of it!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my main watercooling kit (finally) and some fans and stuff.
> Still don't know if i want to add my gpu's into the loop or not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT the ****ty thing is, I cantdo anything as i SCREWED my hand over, and cant use any tools. As all the stitches is coming out.
> (tried to work all day one handed) LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like christmas, but you're not allowed to open the presents cos you were naughty or something...


That cut looks nasty, what the heck did you do?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Oh damn dude, you seem to always have rotten luck or something. Oh well at least it's your left hand, well unless you are left handed of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i got bad news as well i got fired from the job i just got, only been working there for 3 days. And i got "laid off".... jesus christ. It's a long story and not to sound selfish but it wasn't my fault at all. I didn't even get any contract to sign the first day. Very shady business, freaking mad about it all. But well at least it was quick because the "colleagues" were total dip ****s aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to no money and having debts how great.... oh well at least i can play the **** out of GTA V and not worry about anything at least that's going for me.


Man sorry to hear that! Hope you'll find something else soon!

Got my Collectors Edition pre-ordered, just waiting for Tuesday to come. There have been people queuing in front of one of our stores (work at a larger Swedish retailer) since last weekend. Our GTA IV event had people in line for 3 weeks ahead of launch, after that they banned people from camping in Stockholm City


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Seems like we're both going through **** haha! Hope you alright buddy! Yeah man I preordered 2 gta! So me and the misses can play the crap out of it!


Yeah seems like it. It's sadly a "boss market" here where they believe they can do whatever they want because so many are jobless, freaking scumbags. Even my mom is jobless now after having worked for the same company for more than 25 years. Jesus even she can't find anything, and only less than 10 years before she is retiring.

But other than that it's going fine, just gotta keep at it and find something better (which shouldn't be that hard since this was pure s#!%)

Also it seems that online play will first come 1st of October. Not that it matter since i will use most of my time in single player. Though it would be nice if they added Co-op, even though it might not fit wit the story elements and stuff, oh well.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That cut looks nasty, what the heck did you do?
> Man sorry to hear that! Hope you'll find something else soon!
> 
> Got my Collectors Edition pre-ordered, just waiting for Tuesday to come. There have been people queuing in front of one of our stores (work at a larger Swedish retailer) since last weekend. Our GTA IV event had people in line for 3 weeks ahead of launch, after that they banned people from camping in Stockholm City


I stabbed myself with a meat cleaver, then end bit of the knife dug right in.

Only a few stitches but really deep!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Man sorry to hear that! Hope you'll find something else soon!
> 
> Got my Collectors Edition pre-ordered, just waiting for Tuesday to come. There have been people queuing in front of one of our stores (work at a larger Swedish retailer) since last weekend. Our GTA IV event had people in line for 3 weeks ahead of launch, after that they banned people from camping in Stockholm City


Geez that sounds crazy, why would you do that... just pre order it online and you get it the same day anyway. Well of course they release the game 17th at 00:01 but you gotta be pretty crazy not to even wait like what 8 hours before the mailman comes. I at least wouldn't loose my sleep over it







oh well some people are just too impatient i guess. Well if it was something like the first people who are there get the PC version well THEN we're talking.

I kinda hate Rockstar for not releasing it for PC i mean common this isn't the early 00's where nobody almost could afford a PC who could play games at a descent level. I guess we have to wait that magical 6-12 months before that comes likes always. They are more and more turning into Blizzard, with the Soon™ strategy, well and Steam too i guess


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Geez that sounds crazy, why would you do that... just pre order it online and you get it the same day anyway. Well of course they release the game 17th at 00:01 but you gotta be pretty crazy not to even wait like what 8 hours before the mailman comes. I at least wouldn't loose my sleep over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well some people are just too impatient i guess. Well if it was something like the first people who are there get the PC version well THEN we're talking.
> 
> I kinda hate Rockstar for not releasing it for PC i mean common this isn't the early 00's where nobody almost could afford a PC who could play games at a descent level. I guess we have to wait that magical 6-12 months before that comes likes always. They are more and more turning into Blizzard, with the Soon™ strategy, well and Steam too i guess


Well first 20 people get to buy a ps3 or a 360 with the game for 10 sek (£1), the 100 people that come after them get's a discount, then there's huge events and give aways and such! It's quite cool, but I don't really see the point at being there THAT early.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I stabbed myself with a meat cleaver, then end bit of the knife dug right in.
> 
> Only a few stitches but really deep!


Woow, nice man! Sounds like a good idea, might give that a go


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Go for a D5, or a 655 pump or you will regret it in the log term... they are worth every cent.. you cant go cheap on your pump.. its the heart of your system.
> 
> And you have no excuse, pccg has 400mm rads in stock..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want them both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw my temps have gone up 6'C since changing res from 1080p to [email protected]", but good god 60Hz sucks balls.. I love my 120Hz, but real estate won in the end. 1080p is too small for Rome II, Cant wait for 4K monitors.. Soon, very soon my precious.(just say that in some creepy voice).


Take that back 60Hz doesnt suck balls (screen i game on)....







Will be getting D5 pump no doubt....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> does any of u guys have a XSPC Raystorm mounted in this case? is there anything i have to know before hand?


Daryl has a ex kit so he will be able to help you with this....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my main watercooling kit (finally) and some fans and stuff.
> Still don't know if i want to add my gpu's into the loop or not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT the ****ty thing is, I cantdo anything as i SCREWED my hand over, and cant use any tools. As all the stitches is coming out.
> (tried to work all day one handed) LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like christmas, but you're not allowed to open the presents cos you were naughty or something...


Nice to see that its finally arrived,i know you must be itching to install it,why dont you want to include your gpu,s in the loop....?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Take that back 60Hz doesnt suck balls (screen i game on)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be getting D5 pump no doubt....
> 
> Daryl has a ex kit so he will be able to help you with this....
> Nice to see that its finally arrived,i know you must be itching to install it,why dont you want to include your gpu,s in the loop....?


I don't know if it's worth £200 just for the noise reduction, my temps are decent, getting way over 60 fps on most games. The only reason I would want it for is the looks. Then again I'm only 21 and having to pay bills etc. also England's minimum wage for 21s sucks.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Wow that really sucks for both of you Anonymous Inc and Recr3ational. My hand is starting to hurt just by reading your comment. bbrr.

AAh GTA V, I hope my pre-order arrives tuesday from Amazon.co.uk, I paid high delivery cost for same day to belgium. To bad it didn't come out yesterday







.

I can't wait for my WC but I'm still afraid, when I get all the stuff here, I'm gonna be like I'm gonna start, no wait I'm going to **** it up. I'll install it tomorrow....

On another note, finally installed the ssd in the Macbook, what a difference, now my ram upgrade








Got the new Nexus 7, much nicer that the old one.

Ah so much money to spend


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> does any of u guys have a XSPC Raystorm mounted in this case? is there anything i have to know before hand?


Yes me! Raystorm 750 EX240 kit and i did same mod to my HDD cages as Krull


----------



## blownbarge

does anyone know if you can get 90 degree molex plugs and terminals from
Here are a couple of pics where my 600t is upto


Here is what i had to do to get the ares into my loop


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Wow that really sucks for both of you Anonymous Inc and Recr3ational. My hand is starting to hurt just by reading your comment. bbrr.
> 
> AAh GTA V, I hope my pre-order arrives tuesday from Amazon.co.uk, I paid high delivery cost for same day to belgium. To bad it didn't come out yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can't wait for my WC but I'm still afraid, when I get all the stuff here, I'm gonna be like I'm gonna start, no wait I'm going to **** it up. I'll install it tomorrow....
> 
> On another note, finally installed the ssd in the Macbook, what a difference, now my ram upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the new Nexus 7, much nicer that the old one.
> 
> Ah so much money to spend


I'm exactly like that, I'm really scared about the watercooling, but i think if we watch videos and tuts I'm sure we could do it!

Did you get the nexus 7 v1 or v2?


----------



## Zillerella

Wuhu







Finally my rams are running 2400mhz after a bios update


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> does anyone know if you can get 90 degree molex plugs and terminals from
> Here are a couple of pics where my 600t is upto
> 
> Here is what i had to do to get the ares into my loop


Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blownbarge*
> 
> does anyone know if you can get 90 degree molex plugs and terminals from
> Here are a couple of pics where my 600t is upto
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what i had to do to get the ares into my loop
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet build man,now you have me thinking of not going with rubber tubes when i eventually start my custom loop....What size cooper pipes are those and what size compression fittings did you use....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm exactly like that, I'm really scared about the watercooling, but i think if we watch videos and tuts I'm sure we could do it!
> 
> Did you get the nexus 7 v1 or v2?


Currently I have both








The v1 has developped screen lift and it's getting worse, I have 16 days of warranty left and gonna use that to hopefully get a new one so that I can sell it in perfect condition.
Loved my v1 but the v2 is much nicer.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blownbarge*
> 
> does anyone know if you can get 90 degree molex plugs and terminals from
> Here are a couple of pics where my 600t is upto
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what i had to do to get the ares into my loop


Great job man! I've been thinking about doing a custom 5.25" bay for a long time but seems like you beat me to it









Love the copper tubing and the custom ARES loop.


----------



## AlDyer

I think I'm going to scrap the acrylic side panel project. I would need to get acrylic easily enough, which seems to be impossible. They seem to only sell to companies. I do know a company in which name I could order, but I think it is just not worth the extra complications. Anyway I have to concentrate on the upcoming project first, IF they ever ship the parts


----------



## blownbarge

im using 12mm od copper tube with 1mm wall , the fittings are bitspower multi-link fittings (BP-MBWP-C47) http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_300_1402&products_id=23298&zenid=5dd883a84214952e13b56e1ebfa2c3b1
To find the pipe in Aus was a huge pain , i eventually found a place that produce 12mm medical grade pipe for export (kembla copper). Aus uses the imperial pipe sizing so 12.7mm(1/2") aus pipe does not fit the bitspower fittings
If you need more info let me know

im also thinking of using BLACKHEART SASSAFRAS VENEER sheets over alloy for the infill panels


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Wow that really sucks for both of you Anonymous Inc and Recr3ational. My hand is starting to hurt just by reading your comment. bbrr.
> 
> AAh GTA V, I hope my pre-order arrives tuesday from Amazon.co.uk, I paid high delivery cost for same day to belgium. To bad it didn't come out yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can't wait for my WC but I'm still afraid, when I get all the stuff here, I'm gonna be like I'm gonna start, no wait I'm going to **** it up. I'll install it tomorrow....
> 
> On another note, finally installed the ssd in the Macbook, what a difference, now my ram upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the new Nexus 7, much nicer that the old one.
> 
> Ah so much money to spend


Yeah it sure sucks to loose a job where you got promised a lot of stuff, and they give you nothing and treats you like dirt








Oh well just back on the horse again and go find something better, which shouldn't be hard.

Why didn't you just order GTAV from a local store so you are sure it arrives on the said date and don't have to pay high shipping prices? I just wish they would have had a little more love for the PC gamers and just release it on Steam same date oh well we have to wait again like always.

Heh i'm also quite baffled by WC'ing i have not tried it before but i will when i can actually find a descent job. It's mostly just picking the right parts that's the annoying bit for me, because there is so much to consider and to choose. I know i have to do quite some modding to the case to get what i want and stuff i have to kinda make myself, for example a metal bracket for the 400mm in the front for push/pull config. Which is quite annoying they don't include that with Phobya radiators









So much money to spend indeed, i actually thought about getting a ASUS Nexus 7 V2 because i want that Android experience without having to sell my Iphone 5 or having two phones. Also now the 5S is almost released uhhh... but gotta wait for the Iphone 6 or maybe Galaxy S5 or new HTC One to upgrade that.

Only problem about the Nexus 7 is the fact i can't even buy it in Denmark, i have to buy it on Ebay







hopefully it arrives soon. It seems that Eastern and Nordic Europe always get left out from America. Especially with the Google Play not being available in our country and so many other restrictions from America with things. So annoying i wanna move to America or Canada hah


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Currently I have both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The v1 has developped screen lift and it's getting worse, I have 16 days of warranty left and gonna use that to hopefully get a new one so that I can sell it in perfect condition.
> Loved my v1 but the v2 is much nicer.


Perfect, can you put the V1 on the TV with an adapter? Cos I have the v1 and I've seen on forums that you can't?


----------



## EliteReplay

Are there any news on Corsair making a revision on this CASE? maybe a 700T??
?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Are there any news on Corsair making a revision on this CASE? maybe a 700T??
> ?


Most likely not going to happen. Saw a modded m-atx 600T which looked amazing but it aint gonna happen unfortunately. Maybe one day!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Most likely not going to happen. Saw a modded m-atx 600T which looked amazing but it aint gonna happen unfortunately. Maybe one day!


why are u so sure?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> why are u so sure?


Probably because Corsair are selling enough of the 600t so don't need to make a new product in the same category anytime soon.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Probably because Corsair are selling enough of the 600t so don't need to make a new product in the same category anytime soon.


Corsair 600Tis never going to happen


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Corsair 600Tis never going to happen


What? lol This seems to be a 600T Owners forum and you own one...WAKE UP! lol


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Probably because Corsair are selling enough of the 600t so don't need to make a new product in the same category anytime soon.


if u love corsair and that the only good looking case they have... what else would u buy?
a corsair 600T!!! is has a lot of logic wow lol... that doesnt mean they cant make a revision of the same case...

thinks i would like to see on a revision

*Better Watercooling support
*140 mm fans instead of 120mm fans
*Able to put a fan on the bottom for intake
*Better Fan Controller (wider range of volt, more watts per channel, more connectivity)
*USB 3.0 on fan controller
*Better 200mm fans
*More room for customer loops

i know there are a lot of thing that can be done on that case to make it better tho... i know they wont give u all of them because the other cases wont sell lol

but if they give me the first 3... i can pay $200 for that case alone.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah most of us would love to see a revision of the 600T but most of us just do the mods ourselves. Corsair would only make a product if they are going to make profit on it, all the time the 600T is selling well there's no point to a company. The time and money it would cost to make a new one all the time the old one is selling wouldn't make any business sense.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah most of us would love to see a revision of the 600T but most of us just do the mods ourselves. Corsair would only make a product if they are going to make profit on it, all the time the 600T is selling well there's no point to a company. The time and money it would cost to make a new one all the time the old one is selling wouldn't make any business sense.


u are right to some extend... but why intel and amd keep doing CPU every year?
why Samsung is doing the Galaxy 5 already?
why apple is doing the iphone 5 update?

u see what i did right there? what u are saying it doesnt make sense, they just DONT want to give u aN all round case, since the other products wont have anything in particular to attract customers.


----------



## rgwoehr

I'm thinking about doing something like this:


I definitely want to paint the front panel IO area but I'm not sure about the front of the case or the handles. I'll probably remove the fan controller knob and fill the hole in since the controller is broken and I use a different one now. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I'm thinking about doing something like this:
> 
> 
> I definitely want to paint the front panel IO area but I'm not sure about the front of the case or the handles. I'll probably remove the fan controller knob and fill the hole in since the controller is broken and I use a different one now. Let me know what you guys think.


woulndt be better if u buy a black fan controler on ebay?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> woulndt be better if u buy a black fan controler on ebay?


It's attached to the rest of that top piece but maybe I could do that and cut it out


----------



## Gyrael

Corsair George said there were no plans of making a revision. He said the 600T is still selling well.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Corsair George said there were no plans of making a revision. He said the 600T is still selling well.


omg is selling well because there is no other GOOD LOOKING case on corsair line... thats why... if u want a good looking that the only one... the other cases for me look ugly that is the only case i like and the maybe the same reason why is still selling... if u need a new case
what would u do?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> omg is selling well because there is no other GOOD LOOKING case on corsair line... thats why... if u want a good looking that the only one... the other cases for me look ugly that is the only case i like and the maybe the same reason why is still selling... if u need a new case
> what would u do?


I mean, I think most of their cases are really nice. I'm pretty sure all their cases sell well. Hell, if I ever build a mini-ATX system, it'd probably be in their 350D.


----------



## rgwoehr

Tested it out with Plasti-Dip so I could scrape it off if I didn't like it. So far I do like it, but I think I'll wait a week or so to see if I still like it before I make it permanent.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> omg is selling well because there is no other GOOD LOOKING case on corsair line... thats why... if u want a good looking that the only one... the other cases for me look ugly that is the only case i like and the maybe the same reason why is still selling... if u need a new case
> what would u do?


Seriously the only reason I chose the 600T is because the curve-ness of it. Man I'm glad I did.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Tested it out with Plasti-Dip so I could scrape it off if I didn't like it. So far I do like it, but I think I'll wait a week or so to see if I still like it before I make it permanent.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Huh, I like that. You've got something there.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> omg is selling well because there is no other GOOD LOOKING case on corsair line... thats why... if u want a good looking that the only one... the other cases for me look ugly that is the only case i like and the maybe the same reason why is still selling... if u need a new case
> what would u do?


You forget that R&D takes up quite a lot of money, why spend it on a product that still sells well when you can do it and try to move into a market where you don't have a foothold (m-atx 350D) etc...

Phones and such have a tendency to be obsolete a lot faster since there are more things that can become old and slow. Cases on the other hand don't really evolve in the same way.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I two would love to see a 600T version 2,they basically updated the 650D now to a 750D and the 650D from what i see also sells well,i love my case but its not ideal for water cooling,unless modded,its time for a 600t v2 with watercooling in mind (700T)....I must say i love the new 750D and that i think will be my next case unless corsair surprises me with something different....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> omg is selling well because there is no other GOOD LOOKING case on corsair line... thats why... if u want a good looking that the only one... the other cases for me look ugly that is the only case i like and the maybe the same reason why is still selling... if u need a new case
> what would u do?


That's pretty subjective. Corsair has several other great cases including the Obsidian series. I personally really like the 650D and if I didn't see the 600T first I would likely own a 650D. Two of my friends own them and they look great and have basically all the same features the 600T has. The 700D, 800D and 900D are all great cases too if you're looking for something full-sized.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Off topic but i'm just giving away some game keys if anybody wants.

The games are: Dead Space 1, Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition, Medal of Honor, Mirrors edge, C&C: Red Alert 3, Populous, Titan Quest, Brütal Legend and FTL: Faster than Light. Some i have more than 1 of.

So yeah just say if anyone wants some free keys


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Huh, I like that. You've got something there.


Thanks


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Off topic but i'm just giving away some game keys if anybody wants.
> 
> The games are: Dead Space 1, Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition, Medal of Honor, Mirrors edge, C&C: Red Alert 3, Populous, Titan Quest, Brütal Legend and FTL: Faster than Light. Some i have more than 1 of.
> 
> So yeah just say if anyone wants some free keys


I will take burnout paradise if still available....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I will take burnout paradise if still available....


Thy bidding, master









Have both Origin and Steam version so if anyone else wants it still, it will still be available


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Thy bidding, master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have both Origin and Steam version so if anyone else wants it still, it will still be available


Thanks alot for the game,downloading it now....


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Off topic but i'm just giving away some game keys if anybody wants.
> 
> The games are: Dead Space 1, Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition, Medal of Honor, Mirrors edge, C&C: Red Alert 3, Populous, Titan Quest, Brütal Legend and FTL: Faster than Light. Some i have more than 1 of.
> 
> So yeah just say if anyone wants some free keys


hey brother can u provide me the FTL or C&C is still available for origin? if not steam still be awesome!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Off topic but i'm just giving away some game keys if anybody wants.
> 
> The games are: Dead Space 1, Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition, Medal of Honor, Mirrors edge, C&C: Red Alert 3, Populous, Titan Quest, Brütal Legend and FTL: Faster than Light. Some i have more than 1 of.
> 
> So yeah just say if anyone wants some free keys


I have been dying to play brutal legend, but dead space 1 is calling me as well. If you would be so generous I would take either


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I would love Mirror's edge







if you still have it?









I also love my 600T, if they release an updated version, I would be tempted to buy but then again, I would be thinking of the side panel that wouldn't fit the new one anymore


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> hey brother can u provide me the FTL or C&C is still available for origin? if not steam still be awesome!


I can definitely give you the Origin version of C&C just tell me your steam url or name and i'll give it to you through there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I have been dying to play brutal legend, but dead space 1 is calling me as well. If you would be so generous I would take either


Cool just give me your steam url or name and i'll add you and give you the codes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I would love Mirror's edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you still have it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love my 600T, if they release an updated version, I would be tempted to buy but then again, I would be thinking of the side panel that wouldn't fit the new one anymore


I have both the Origin and Steam Version, so whichever you prefer









Also here is my url if that's easier http://steamcommunity.com/id/OCN_Anonymous_Inc
And my name on there is Aeble


----------



## roflcopter159

Is the FTL key taken already?

Also, I think that a new revision would be great to have, but in all seriousness, I just got the 600t a few months ago. Can't exactly upgrade just yet.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Is the FTL key taken already?
> 
> Also, I think that a new revision would be great to have, but in all seriousness, I just got the 600t a few months ago. Can't exactly upgrade just yet.


No you can get it, i only give away one key per person so most people get some







So just add me on Steam on the before mentioned url or tell me yours


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I can definitely give you the Origin version of C&C just tell me your steam url or name and i'll give it to you through there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool just give me your steam url or name and i'll add you and give you the codes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have both the Origin and Steam Version, so whichever you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also here is my url if that's easier http://steamcommunity.com/id/OCN_Anonymous_Inc
> And my name on there is Aeble


on origin my name is BonitiilloO thanks man, im working at this moment if u wait for me till 9pm tho


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> No you can get it, i only give away one key per person so most people get some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just add me on Steam on the before mentioned url or tell me yours


Just added you on Steam, hint: I'm roflcopter159 there too haha


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> on origin my name is BonitiilloO thanks man, im working at this moment if u wait for me till 9pm tho


Okay just sent you a PM couldn't find you on Steam, but i will try and add you on Origin then. Also just add me on the before mentioned url when you get to it since i couldn't find you for some reason


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I can definitely give you the Origin version of C&C just tell me your steam url or name and i'll give it to you through there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool just give me your steam url or name and i'll add you and give you the codes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have both the Origin and Steam Version, so whichever you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also here is my url if that's easier http://steamcommunity.com/id/OCN_Anonymous_Inc
> And my name on there is Aeble


Steam plz and thank you!!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Off topic but i'm just giving away some game keys if anybody wants.
> 
> The games are: Dead Space 1, Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition, Medal of Honor, Mirrors edge, C&C: Red Alert 3, Populous, Titan Quest, Brütal Legend and FTL: Faster than Light. Some i have more than 1 of.
> 
> So yeah just say if anyone wants some free keys


I would love Medal of Honor if its still there


----------



## EliteReplay

have any of u guys test the mesh side panel? im getting really high temps on my GPU like 90C while playing BF3... im just wondering how many celcious is it going to go down with at least 1fan in the mesh side panel?

should just remove the top 200mm and place it on the sidel panel?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> have any of u guys test the mesh side panel? im getting really high temps on my GPU like 90C while playing BF3... im just wondering how many celcious is it going to go down with at least 1fan in the mesh side panel?
> 
> should just remove the top 200mm and place it on the sidel panel?


It does help, quite abit last time I tried. Can't remember how much exactly.

You could use the 200mm fan. It's not worth it of you expecting for it to drop alot though.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I would love Medal of Honor if its still there


You got it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> have any of u guys test the mesh side panel? im getting really high temps on my GPU like 90C while playing BF3... im just wondering how many celcious is it going to go down with at least 1fan in the mesh side panel?
> 
> should just remove the top 200mm and place it on the sidel panel?


Well i can't speak for the temperatures you're getting and exactly why but putting extra fans does help a little maybe 3-4C or so. But the main reason you're probably getting those temps is because you are running it without Vsync and or having 120hz (well anything higher than 60hz really) especially the hertz that really makes it run a lot hotter.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> You got it!
> Well i can't speak for the temperatures you're getting and exactly why but putting extra fans does help a little maybe 3-4C or so. But the main reason you're probably getting those temps is because you are running it without Vsync and or having 120hz (well anything higher than 60hz really) especially the hertz that really makes it run a lot hotter.


yes, i used the card with Vsync but i wanted to get more FPS since the lastest AMD drivers are really good a making bf3 really smooth and no need for Vsync... so i took that off and
im getting more fps and gpu usage... but is a GPU supposed to be working a 93C?
and sometimes reaching 96C with the case closed?

i wrote a email to XFX and in their web site said is normal gor a GPU to be in a range of 88-92C thats true?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> yes, i used the card with Vsync but i wanted to get more FPS since the lastest AMD drivers are really good a making bf3 really smooth and no need for Vsync... so i took that off and
> im getting more fps and gpu usage... but is a GPU supposed to be working a 93C?
> and sometimes reaching 96C with the case closed?
> 
> i wrote a email to XFX and in their web site said is normal gor a GPU to be in a range of 88-92C thats true?


Reference style card or aftermarket cooler?

88-92 is a bit more than I'd expect for a reference card without OC. Have you OC'd it anything or is it just stock?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Reference style card or aftermarket cooler?
> 
> 88-92 is a bit more than I'd expect for a reference card without OC. Have you OC'd it anything or is it just stock?


im at work but is the XFX 7950 Black edition with double fan...
is a factory overcloced card, CORE 900 and MEM 1375... i read in other thread that max temp should be 85C on taihiti cards...


----------



## FatedFrenzy

XFX make a really good looking and solid feeling card. But the Ghost cooler as they call it isn't as effective at cooling the Tahiti as most of the other their party coolers.

It does VERY well with the pitcairns though


----------



## EliteReplay

update, i put the mesh panel and the temp drop 10C is stady now at 80-81-82C this is just 1fan


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> update, i put the mesh panel and the temp drop 10C is stady now at 80-81-82C this is just 1fan


What's your fan setup overall?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> You forget that R&D takes up quite a lot of money, why spend it on a product that still sells well when you can do it and try to move into a market where you don't have a foothold (m-atx 350D) etc...
> 
> Phones and such have a tendency to be obsolete a lot faster since there are more things that can become old and slow. Cases on the other hand don't really evolve in the same way.


I already told him this a couple of times mate and he won't believe it.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> update, i put the mesh panel and the temp drop 10C is stady now at 80-81-82C this is just 1fan


A side panel fan will make quite a lot of difference to temps. I have knocked off 20c from my SLI GTX 670's by making a side panel with an intake fan. The best fan for the job is a AP-15 by far. I tested dozens of fan configurations and filters. AP-15 gave at least 5c better temps than any other fan!

Here's the side panel I made as I didn't like the mesh panel.





Replacing your GPU's thermal paste with IC Diamond IC 7 will also make a fairly big difference (around -8c)


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> A side panel fan will make quite a lot of difference to temps. I have knocked off 20c from my SLI GTX 670's by making a side panel with an intake fan. The best fan for the job is a AP-15 by far. I tested dozens of fan configurations and filters. AP-15 gave at least 5c better temps than any other fan!
> 
> Here's the side panel I made as I didn't like the mesh panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacing your GPU's thermal paste with IC Diamond IC 7 will also make a fairly big difference (around -8c)


Wow, you were lucky! I slapped two Scythe S-Flex 1600RPM to the meshed side panel to try to lower my 670s temps... And I got a mindblowing decrease of 3 degrees Celcius! F.. yea! (o>_<)/

Can't wait to get the last parts I need.... to start building.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Wow, you were lucky! I slapped two Scythe S-Flex 1600RPM to the meshed side panel to try to lower my 670s temps... And I got a mindblowing decrease of 3 degrees Celcius! F.. yea! (o>_<)/
> 
> Can't wait to get the last parts I need.... to start building.


I'd say the AP-15's are a bit better than the S-Flex but still, only 3 degrees?  That's really bad considering how much extra airflow the card(s?) should get.

If you are just using a single card that might explain it as it won't be as sandwiched and therefore won't benefit as much from extra airflow. I'd still expect a bit more than just 3 degrees...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Wow, you were lucky! I slapped two Scythe S-Flex 1600RPM to the meshed side panel to try to lower my 670s temps... And I got a mindblowing decrease of 3 degrees Celcius! F.. yea! (o>_<)/
> 
> Can't wait to get the last parts I need.... to start building.


I honestly couldn't believe the difference in AP-15 vs other fans for GPU cooling.

I too had around 3c or no difference atall with some fans, heres a list I tried, none got close to the performance of the AP-15 for GPU spot cooling.

- Corsair AF120
- Corsair SP120
- Akaska Pirahna
- Akasa Viper
- Bequiet Silent Wings 2
- Arctic F3


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'd say the AP-15's are a bit better than the S-Flex but still, only 3 degrees?  That's really bad considering how much extra airflow the card(s?) should get.
> 
> If you are just using a single card that might explain it as it won't be as sandwiched and therefore won't benefit as much from extra airflow. I'd still expect a bit more than just 3 degrees...


The S-Flex do move a nice amount of air and both fans are right beside both 670's. I did expect a temp drop of anywhere between 5 and 10C... But I guess since mine have the stock cooler, the effect is not too good, and when I say 3C... it's the best situation... at some cases I get no improvement at all lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I honestly couldn't believe the difference in AP-15 vs other fans for GPU cooling.
> 
> I too had around 3c or no difference atall with some fans, heres a list I tried, none got close to the performance of the AP-15 for GPU spot cooling.
> 
> - Corsair AF120
> - Corsair SP120
> - Akaska Pirahna
> - Akasa Viper
> - Bequiet Silent Wings 2
> - Arctic F3


I just had a brainstorm... I'm going to try and stack both S-Flex to try to tighten the air flow... I do feel alot of air flow if I place my hand between both fans, but not so much on other places. The S-Flex's air flow tends to go wide spread to the periphery of the fans.


----------



## Darylrese

It is weird, I also felt a lot of air coming from say the BeQuiet Silent Wings 2, however no matter what the AP-15 outperformed by a good 5c. I'm not sure why other than the AP-15 has great static pressure and this seems to be favoured by GPU cooling.

Replacing stock TIM with Diamond IC 7 made a good 5c difference too.

I cant wait to go watercooling so I don't have all the dust coming into my PC....also it will be nice and quiet







:thumb:

My testing also showed ANY type of grill or filter caused my temps to rise back up by 5- 10c so I only run a open grill now but it gets dusty quite quickly


----------



## Krullmeister

Ultra kaze is the only way to go!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> What's your fan setup overall?


200mm intake
200mm on top exhaust
120mm top back exhaust
and now the side panel 120mm fan


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Ultra kaze is the only way to go!


....if you want your ears to bleed LOL


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> ....if you want your ears to bleed LOL


Better buy Delta then


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Ultra kaze is the only way to go!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> ....if you want your ears to bleed LOL


Ultra Kaze's? pfffft weak...







I have a 35mm Delta fan that is rated @ 4600RPM and 230CFM and 2 Delta 25mm @ 4000RPM and 150CFM









I'm not going to worry about replacing the TIM on the GPUs right now, not worth it at the moment.

EDIT: Zillerella read my mind... lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Ultra Kaze's? pfffft weak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 35mm Delta fan that is rated @ 4600RPM and 230CFM and 2 Delta 25mm @ 4000RPM and 150CFM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to worry about replacing the TIM on the GPUs right now, not worth it at the moment.
> 
> EDIT: Zillerella read my mind... lol


the ultra kaze is considerably cheaper and easier to get a hold off







my collection won't be complete without one though. I have a 3000 rpm gentle typhoon as well but I prefer the ultra kaze


----------



## Recr3ational

Right, my water cooler is in!
Just on leak test ATM


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I've been a long-time lurker here since I bought my 600T about sixteen months ago. Kudos to everyone who has contributed here as you all have been an amazing wealth of information and inspiration. I never intended to build a PC around the 600T, but Newegg had a mix-up when they were pulling parts for my order and they shipped me a 600T instead of the case I had ordered. Newegg ended up convincing me to keep it

I've taken a lot of ideas from this group into my setup, but I'm still not happy with the temps I'm getting on my SLI enabled gpus. I have removed all of the stock HDD cages to improve air flow. I have my ssd and platter drives located in the 5.25" bays. I've also replaced the all of the stock fans in the case. I replaced the rear exhaust with an AF120 Perf Ed and I have my H100i mounted as an intake using a push configuration with SP120 Perf Ed fans in place of the stock 200mm exhaust fan. The stock 200mm intake in the front of the case has been replaced with a 200mm BitFenix. I also have opted to use the mesh side panel to try and tame the temps on my gpus by adding 4 more fans as intakes. I'm currently using CM Sickleflows for this purpose, but I want to replace them because I know they are better at making noise than moving air. I am using the built in fan controller with the 4 Sickleflows on the mesh side-panel.

Before I buy 4 new case fans though, should I expect to see a drop in gpu temps if I do replace these fans, or will I only really be saving myself from the noise of the CoolerMaster fans without increasing airflow?

I'm also curious if I should consider flipping something around as an exhaust fan. I have positive pressure and when the cpu is under a heavy load, I can feel a lot of hot air being pushed out of the front of the case from the 5.25" drive bay area. I'm concerned that I may have so much positive pressure that I may be impeding the CFM of of my intakes. Is there a good way to test this?

I haven't been impressed with the any of the 200mm fan options I've tried in the front of that case. Has anyone had any luck fitting two 120mm fans in this location? I've seen comments here indicating it's possible, but I would feel more comfortable if I could see a picture of how someone else approached this before I begin modding my case.

I have an extra pair of SP120s left over from when I upgraded my cooling solution. I also have the stock static pressure fans that came with the H100i.

I will try to get a picture uploaded if it might help. I'm not out of ideas yet, but I'm on the fence currently as to whether I can achieve what I want with this case, or if maybe it's time to replace it with a NZXT Switch or Phantom. I'm beginning to feel like spending money modding and changing the 600T any further just doesn't seem economical when you consider how much better air flow is through other cases that would also give me enough room to change my H100i to a push/pull exhaust. Especially since both of the NZXT cases are under $150 now.


----------



## Snyderman34

Does anyone know where one could buy the mesh for the side panel? Want to put some fans on the side (intake for the GPUs), but don't want to cut up the window


----------



## Recr3ational

Here guys
MY first ever build has come so far!
As this is my first build can you guys tell me if i done anything wrong please





















I HAVE **** Photographic skills so bear with me...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Here guys
> MY first ever build has come so far!
> As this is my first build can you guys tell me if i done anything wrong please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE **** Photographic skills so bear with me...


Really nice Recr3ational,really digging it....Seen any difference in the cpu temps....?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Really nice Recr3ational,really digging it....Seen any difference in the cpu temps....?


YEAH MAN!
4.6GHz at 39c, its so good!

ALSO I GOT GTA EARLY! My girlfriend lined up 5 hours while i did my loop for me and got me a copy


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> YEAH MAN!
> 4.6GHz at 39c, its so good!
> 
> ALSO I GOT GTA EARLY! My girlfriend lined up 5 hours while i did my loop for me and got me a copy


You owe her bigtime.....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a long-time lurker here since I bought my 600T about sixteen months ago. Kudos to everyone who has contributed here as you all have been an amazing wealth of information and inspiration. I never intended to build a PC around the 600T, but Newegg had a mix-up when they were pulling parts for my order and they shipped me a 600T instead of the case I had ordered. Newegg ended up convincing me to keep it
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken a lot of ideas from this group into my setup, but I'm still not happy with the temps I'm getting on my SLI enabled gpus.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have removed all of the stock HDD cages to improve air flow. I have my ssd and platter drives located in the 5.25" bays. I've also replaced the all of the stock fans in the case. I replaced the rear exhaust with an AF120 Perf Ed and I have my H100i mounted as an intake using a push configuration with SP120 Perf Ed fans in place of the stock 200mm exhaust fan. The stock 200mm intake in the front of the case has been replaced with a 200mm BitFenix. I also have opted to use the mesh side panel to try and tame the temps on my gpus by adding 4 more fans as intakes. I'm currently using CM Sickleflows for this purpose, but I want to replace them because I know they are better at making noise than moving air. I am using the built in fan controller with the 4 Sickleflows on the mesh side-panel.
> 
> Before I buy 4 new case fans though, should I expect to see a drop in gpu temps if I do replace these fans, or will I only really be saving myself from the noise of the CoolerMaster fans without increasing airflow?
> 
> I'm also curious if I should consider flipping something around as an exhaust fan. I have positive pressure and when the cpu is under a heavy load, I can feel a lot of hot air being pushed out of the front of the case from the 5.25" drive bay area. I'm concerned that I may have so much positive pressure that I may be impeding the CFM of of my intakes. Is there a good way to test this?
> 
> I haven't been impressed with the any of the 200mm fan options I've tried in the front of that case. Has anyone had any luck fitting two 120mm fans in this location? I've seen comments here indicating it's possible, but I would feel more comfortable if I could see a picture of how someone else approached this before I begin modding my case.
> 
> I have an extra pair of SP120s left over from when I upgraded my cooling solution. I also have the stock static pressure fans that came with the H100i.
> 
> I will try to get a picture uploaded if it might help. I'm not out of ideas yet, but I'm on the fence currently as to whether I can achieve what I want with this case, or if maybe it's time to replace it with a NZXT Switch or Phantom. I'm beginning to feel like spending money modding and changing the 600T any further just doesn't seem economical when you consider how much better air flow is through other cases that would also give me enough room to change my H100i to a push/pull exhaust. Especially since both of the NZXT cases are under $150 now.


If you don't have any exhaust, I see that as an issue. Positive pressure is great, but you have to have a place for the warm air to go.

You don't say anything about what hardware you have (other than your GPUs), and you also don't mention exactly what qualifies as "not happy with the temps", and compared to what? Did you have your cards installed in a different case at one time?

According to the other guys here they are knocking lots of degrees off their GPUs with side-mounted fans. Of course, if you have so little exhaust in your case, no matter how hard those fans blow they won't have much of an effect.

I use positive pressure in my case when I'm gaming (I can control what type of pressure my case has), and I still have the rear exhaust and I am also using my H100 as exhaust. Positive pressure doesn't mean zero exhaust. You just have to have more cfm entering the case than exiting.

As for the front 200mm fan, try using an NZXT 166 CFM fan. I have tried the Spectre Pro and the stock fans, and the NZXT really kicks both of them. Be aware that the mounting holes do not line up perfectly, so you will have to drill or otherwise mount the fan to the front grille. Also, since it's 30mm thick, don't expect to put your drive bays back in the front position.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You owe her bigtime.....


Nice hehe, mine is on it's way with the postman according to the tracking code! I want to stay home









Also anyone know a good online store in the EU where I can buy a power brick for my Samsung XL2370? I want to use that thing as my second monitor and I seem to have 'misplaced' the power adaptor. Also a dvi cable


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> If you don't have any exhaust, I see that as an issue. Positive pressure is great, but you have to have a place for the warm air to go.
> 
> You don't say anything about what hardware you have (other than your GPUs), and you also don't mention exactly what qualifies as "not happy with the temps", and compared to what? Did you have your cards installed in a different case at one time?
> .


I do have one AF120 exhaust in the rear of the case, I'm just not sure if it's enough exhaust since there are 7 fans pushing air into the case. I did some testing last night though and removed one fan at a time and ran OCScanner's FPS test in between each change. The Delta T's were only a few tenths of a degree going from any combination of 1 or more side panel fans installed. When I removed all 4 though, the temps went up about 3 degrees. I think only using 2 of the side panel fans may be the best option. When I removed two of them I still had enough intakes to maintain positive pressure, and there are more places for hot air to escape. It was also much more quiet like this.

As for hardware, sorry, I had a list in the original post, but I edited out more than I intended and didn't notice. My bad....

Asus Sabertooth Z77
Intel i7 2600k
16 GB of G Skill Ripjaws
128 GB OCZ Vertex 3 SSD
500 GB WD Caviar Black
2x EVGA GTX 560 Ti (reference coolers)
Corsair AX850 PSU
Corsair H100i
Corsair K70 Mechanical Keyboard
Logitech G700
Asus VG278H (3d ready, but I have 3D Vision disabled for most thing)
LG M2452D-PU IPS monitor (for picture editing mostly)

As for the temps I'm seeing on my gpus... at idle gpu1 sits around 60 C and gpu2 sits around 35 C. Under load gpu1 can heat up to 78-80 degrees, but gpu2 stays around 58-60 C. As for what I'm comparing my temps to... I had this exact same build in the same case but without the H100i. In place of the H100i I had a Zalman 9700. I ran this setup for 15 months and rarely saw temps exceed 70 degrees on my gpus. About a month ago I had the PC taken apart to clean it thoroughly and my cat decided I wasn't paying enough attention to her and she knocked the Zalman cooler off the counter, effectively destroying the cooler. Ever since I installed the H100i I've seen huge improvements in the temps on my i7-2600k, but gpu1's temps went up 10 degrees at idle and under load. When I had the Zalman I had the stock 120mm rear fan and the 200mm top fan as exhaust, with the 4 side panel fans and the 200mm front fan as intakes. Since the H100i turned one of my exhausts into an intake, I replaced the stock 120mm rear exhaust fan with an AF120 to help it exhaust air more quickly.

I was talking to a friend and he suggested that I might be seeing the higher than expected temps on gpu1 because it could be sucking up hot air that is being forced down from the top of the case by the fans on the radiator. After he suggested this I placed a 120mm fan inside the case to help direct air from the front intake to the area between and below the video cards. This seems to be helping quite a bit and dropped the temps on gpu1 by ~4 degrees.

So it seems like I have an air balance issue, even with 2 of the side-panel intakes removed. Tonight I want to try adding more exhaust fans above the video cards. I think I still have too much positive pressure and the hot air from my radiator isn't exhausting fast enough and it's causing the gpu1 to suck up the hot air that is being pushed through my radiator.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Does anyone know where one could buy the mesh for the side panel? Want to put some fans on the side (intake for the GPUs), but don't want to cut up the window


Corsair sells the parts on their website. You can buy the entire side panel with both the window and the mesh for $30.

http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts.html?p=6 shows the white and silver side-panels.
http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts.html?p=7 shows the black side-panel.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You owe her bigtime.....


Yeah man,
BIG TIME, I ran prime95 for a few hours last night at 4.6 max was 51c. Also i think i could of turn the voltage down a bit too.
I love watercooling !


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah man,
> BIG TIME, I ran prime95 for a few hours last night at 4.6 max was 51c. Also i think i could of turn the voltage down a bit too.
> I love watercooling !


So glad you got it all installed mate, awesome isn't it! Those temps are mental! It looks very similar to mine in terms of tubing







Nice job!


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi just wanted to know if the XSPC Raystorm D5 EX240 will fit in the top of my Corsair 600T with no mod?
http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-Raystorm-Universal-Watercooling-Radiator/dp/B008GMDBWS/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2MJZ6PCINSTAD&coliid=I2KJB17CPXUZOX


----------



## Darylrese

Yes it will fit.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yes it will fit.


That's what she said.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi just wanted to know if the XSPC Raystorm D5 EX240 will fit in the top of my Corsair 600T with no mod?
> http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-Raystorm-Universal-Watercooling-Radiator/dp/B008GMDBWS/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2MJZ6PCINSTAD&coliid=I2KJB17CPXUZOX


Isnt that the ones we have? You wont have push pull though


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Isnt that the ones we have? You wont have push pull though


At least not without modding that is.


----------



## squad

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting the Corsair 600t (Silver) and wanted to know if this case is good for air cooling. I want to get Phanteks headsink soon with this case. So is this case good for air cooling and also will corsair make a revision of this case soon. Hate buying a case and a new one comes out next month of this.

Any help would be great.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squad*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting the Corsair 600t (Silver) and wanted to know if this case is good for air cooling. I want to get Phanteks headsink soon with this case. So is this case good for air cooling and also will corsair make a revision of this case soon. Hate buying a case and a new one comes out next month of this.
> 
> Any help would be great.


We actually had a conversation about Corsair potentially releasing an updated version and, if I am not mistaken, we came to a general consensus it won't happen any time soon. I personally have the silver edition and I love it. I think that whether or not a case is good for air cooling definitely depends on the fans you plan to use. I have a Phanteks cooler (check my sig rig for specifics) and it works great in the case. Definitely don't need to worry about not enough space. If for whatever reason the case isn't cool enough, you can always slap on better fans, change the window for the included mesh side, or even add liquid cooling further down the road. My personal opinion is that even if a new revision comes out, I don't see how it could make enough improvements to warrant regret with buying this one now, at least not as far as air cooling is concerned.


----------



## Gyrael

Again, Corsair George himself has said they're not planning a 600T revision.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I do have one AF120 exhaust in the rear of the case, I'm just not sure if it's enough exhaust since there are 7 fans pushing air into the case. I did some testing last night though and removed one fan at a time and ran OCScanner's FPS test in between each change. The Delta T's were only a few tenths of a degree going from any combination of 1 or more side panel fans installed. When I removed all 4 though, the temps went up about 3 degrees. I think only using 2 of the side panel fans may be the best option. When I removed two of them I still had enough intakes to maintain positive pressure, and there are more places for hot air to escape. It was also much more quiet like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As for hardware, sorry, I had a list in the original post, but I edited out more than I intended and didn't notice. My bad....
> 
> Asus Sabertooth Z77
> Intel i7 2600k
> 16 GB of G Skill Ripjaws
> 128 GB OCZ Vertex 3 SSD
> 500 GB WD Caviar Black
> 2x EVGA GTX 560 Ti (reference coolers)
> Corsair AX850 PSU
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair K70 Mechanical Keyboard
> Logitech G700
> Asus VG278H (3d ready, but I have 3D Vision disabled for most thing)
> LG M2452D-PU IPS monitor (for picture editing mostly)
> 
> As for the temps I'm seeing on my gpus... at idle gpu1 sits around 60 C and gpu2 sits around 35 C. Under load gpu1 can heat up to 78-80 degrees, but gpu2 stays around 58-60 C. As for what I'm comparing my temps to... I had this exact same build in the same case but without the H100i. In place of the H100i I had a Zalman 9700. I ran this setup for 15 months and rarely saw temps exceed 70 degrees on my gpus. About a month ago I had the PC taken apart to clean it thoroughly and my cat decided I wasn't paying enough attention to her and she knocked the Zalman cooler off the counter, effectively destroying the cooler. Ever since I installed the H100i I've seen huge improvements in the temps on my i7-2600k, but gpu1's temps went up 10 degrees at idle and under load. When I had the Zalman I had the stock 120mm rear fan and the 200mm top fan as exhaust, with the 4 side panel fans and the 200mm front fan as intakes. Since the H100i turned one of my exhausts into an intake, I replaced the stock 120mm rear exhaust fan with an AF120 to help it exhaust air more quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to a friend and he suggested that I might be seeing the higher than expected temps on gpu1 because it could be sucking up hot air that is being forced down from the top of the case by the fans on the radiator. After he suggested this I placed a 120mm fan inside the case to help direct air from the front intake to the area between and below the video cards. This seems to be helping quite a bit and dropped the temps on gpu1 by ~4 degrees.
> 
> So it seems like I have an air balance issue, even with 2 of the side-panel intakes removed. Tonight I want to try adding more exhaust fans above the video cards. I think I still have too much positive pressure and the hot air from my radiator isn't exhausting fast enough and it's causing the gpu1 to suck up the hot air that is being pushed through my radiator.


Nice job troubleshooting, and your friend sounds like a fairly knowledgeable guy.

I use my H100 as exhaust for the very reason he mentions. Here are a few things for you to consider.

1: H100 as exhaust will allow your internal case temp to decrease since you are not blowing warm CPU air into your case.
2: Using H100 as exhaust will likely increase your cpu temp by a few degrees since you are exhausting warm case air through the rad.
3. The top card is always a little warmer than the lower card.
4. Considering #3, your top card seems excessively warm to me. Perhaps, if you haven't already tried it, you could swap the two cards around just to confirm there isn't a cooling issue on your current GPU #1.

Generally. if you are using a "blower" type card that exhausts out the back of the case, it's OK to use the H100 as exhaust. This will lower your internal case temp by a couple of degrees.

Generally, if you are using GPUs with radial type coolers that exhaust inside the case, you may want to use your H100 as intake since you don't want hot GPU exhaust going through your H100 rad.

Personally, I like this case so much due to other considerations that I modded it a little to increase internal cooling. I use that 166 cfm 200mm NZXT fan in the front of my case, and I cut a 120mm hole in the bottom of my case and installed another intake fan pointing up at my GPUs.

My cards are Sapphire HD6970 cards, and they get quite warm, but they don't get as warm as your top card does. In your place, I would really turn those H100 fans around and use them as exhaust. If you feel this has too much of an effect on your positive pressure, you can turn down or shut off the rear exhaust fan.

In my case, I have all my fans connected to a Scythe fan controller and my H100 fans (which are Scythe PWM fans) are auto controlled by my motherboard. When I'm gaming, I turn up my intake fans to maintain the positive pressure in the case (since the H100 exhaust fans will increase their RPM as the CPU warms up).

You could try some Scythe AP15 GT fans on your side mesh. Some of the guys here swear by them.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Isnt that the ones we have? You wont have push pull though


Erm.....I seem to have push / pull on my radiator lol No modding required just slightly different way of mounting


----------



## hakz

^ how was that exactly mounted again? I'm too lazy to backread ha!


----------



## Darylrese

lol LAZY!

You just mount the radiator closer to the side panel rather than further back...picture below might help. I had to fit repair washers on mine because I cut out the mesh. If you don't cut it out you wont need those. You then place fans over the top but they will only cover about 3/4 of the radiators surface due to being in a different location.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I found my cables! Set up the two screens but it doesn't seem to work properly









Screen 1 => Qnix 2710 @ 1440p connected with dvi cable to HD7870 (1)
Screen 2 => Samsung XL2370 @ 1080p

So I looked at the connection possibilties on my HD7870's and they only have one dvi port, so I connected the second monitor to the same gpu as my other monitor but with a dvi to hdmi (screen dvi, gpu hdmi).
Problem is weird flasing bad picture, resolution off.

How should I fix this guys?


----------



## devilhead

my corsair 600t


----------



## AlDyer

Wow, nice! Probably cost an arm and a leg, though. Good work


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> my corsair 600t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's gorgeous. But also it's giving me anxiety by sitting on a thin railing at a seemingly high place.


----------



## juneau78

^ ^ ^
yeah man, if that was my rig ill be having a heart attack first


----------



## roflcopter159

That is stunning! Do you have a build log? I'm curious to see how you made that HDD cage.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job troubleshooting, and your friend sounds like a fairly knowledgeable guy.
> 
> I use my H100 as exhaust for the very reason he mentions. Here are a few things for you to consider.
> 
> 1: H100 as exhaust will allow your internal case temp to decrease since you are not blowing warm CPU air into your case.
> 2: Using H100 as exhaust will likely increase your cpu temp by a few degrees since you are exhausting warm case air through the rad.
> 3. The top card is always a little warmer than the lower card.
> 4. Considering #3, your top card seems excessively warm to me. Perhaps, if you haven't already tried it, you could swap the two cards around just to confirm there isn't a cooling issue on your current GPU #1.
> 
> Generally. if you are using a "blower" type card that exhausts out the back of the case, it's OK to use the H100 as exhaust. This will lower your internal case temp by a couple of degrees.
> 
> Generally, if you are using GPUs with radial type coolers that exhaust inside the case, you may want to use your H100 as intake since you don't want hot GPU exhaust going through your H100 rad.
> 
> Personally, I like this case so much due to other considerations that I modded it a little to increase internal cooling. I use that 166 cfm 200mm NZXT fan in the front of my case, and I cut a 120mm hole in the bottom of my case and installed another intake fan pointing up at my GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> My cards are Sapphire HD6970 cards, and they get quite warm, but they don't get as warm as your top card does. In your place, I would really turn those H100 fans around and use them as exhaust. If you feel this has too much of an effect on your positive pressure, you can turn down or shut off the rear exhaust fan.
> 
> In my case, I have all my fans connected to a Scythe fan controller and my H100 fans (which are Scythe PWM fans) are auto controlled by my motherboard. When I'm gaming, I turn up my intake fans to maintain the positive pressure in the case (since the H100 exhaust fans will increase their RPM as the CPU warms up).
> 
> You could try some Scythe AP15 GT fans on your side mesh. Some of the guys here swear by them.


I have a dead or soon to be dead gpu.









I swapped them around and the one still ran at about twice the temps of the other. I tried booting the pc with only 1 gpu installed and the one that run hot BSODs.

Guess I know what my next upgrade will be. At least I still have one good 560 Ti until then.


----------



## Snyderman34

Amazing what having non-colored SATA cables will do for your look

http://s264.photobucket.com/user/snyder34/media/20130916_214938_zps7c73ea9a.jpg.html

http://s264.photobucket.com/user/snyder34/media/20130916_214927_zps33a15ca6.jpg.html


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That is stunning! Do you have a build log? I'm curious to see how you made that HDD cage.


i don't have a build log







and about those ssd cage, i dont remeber where i bought it


----------



## Recr3ational

Sup guys,
Is everyone on here running intel? Or is there anyone on and? Especially the 8350...?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sup guys,
> Is everyone on here running intel? Or is there anyone on and? Especially the 8350...?


I have an 8350 sitting on a 990fxa-ud3


----------



## ssgtnubb

So ready to be done with this sleeving saga so I can post some proper pictures of my 600T. LutroO wasn't kidding about how much a pain in the ars a Seasonic PSU is to sleeve. I figure at the rate it took me last night to finish everything out but my 24 pin I should be done in about 6 months


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I have an 8350 sitting on a 990fxa-ud3


Ideal, what voltage (bios) and clocks you running? My UD5 is so inconsistent. I don't know what my actual voltage is sometimes.

I don't know if it's the bios version or my motherboard being ****ty.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sup guys,
> Is everyone on here running intel? Or is there anyone on and? Especially the 8350...?










yooohooo!

FX 8350 with CHVF-Z here


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I have an 8350 sitting on a 990fxa-ud3
> 
> 
> 
> Ideal, what voltage (bios) and clocks you running? My UD5 is so inconsistent. I don't know what my actual voltage is sometimes.
> 
> I don't know if it's the bios version or my motherboard being ****ty.
Click to expand...

It has been a while since I have booted into bios... But last time I checked, I was stable at 4.7GHz with somewhere between 1.35 and 1.4 volts.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Ideal, what voltage (bios) and clocks you running? My UD5 is so inconsistent. I don't know what my actual voltage is sometimes.
> 
> I don't know if it's the bios version or my motherboard being ****ty.


I am stable 5GHz at 1.52v. LLC Ultra High. CPU/NB at 1.3v.
NB at 2400MHz HT at 2600Mhz.


----------



## MarvinDessica

God I want another 600T so bad...but Corsair has burned me by not making it all USB 3.0 yet. Anyone recent know if they at-least made the USB 3.0 something other than a passtrough?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> God I want another 600T so bad...but Corsair has burned me by not making it all USB 3.0 yet. Anyone recent know if they at-least made the USB 3.0 something other than a passtrough?


Nope, no revision with proper USB 3.0 support from what I've seen unfortunately.


----------



## Darylrese

Just get the USB 3.0 adaptor for your motherboard and problem solved. Cost me about £4.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just get the USB 3.0 adaptor for your motherboard and problem solved. Cost me about £4.


I hate those adapters, they never stay in place and they look like crap







I have one at home but decided it was better to not use it and lose the USB 3.0 front connector instead of having to mess with the extra cables.


----------



## Darylrese

That's cos the person who fitted it is crap! Mine has been just fine


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That's cos the person who fitted it is crap! Mine has been just fine


HEY!









might just be crap quality or something, don't even use USB 3.0 so no point in bothering









Maybe I can make one out of cardboard and slap some carbon fiber film on it


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> God I want another 600T so bad...but Corsair has burned me by not making it all USB 3.0 yet. Anyone recent know if they at-least made the USB 3.0 something other than a passtrough?


Still no good support for the front panel.







I bought a 600t in June and was not happy with the pass-though.


----------



## Darylrese

I'm pretty sure you could somehow mod the external USB to take an Internal USB header instead...wonder if anyone has done it yet.

I still haven't come across many USB 3.0 Compatible devices though to make it worthwhile


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just get the USB 3.0 adaptor for your motherboard and problem solved. Cost me about £4.


I had the same idea, cost me $7 aud, fantastic little adapter, but I'm not using it anymore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I hate those adapters, they never stay in place and they look like crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one at home but decided it was better to not use it and lose the USB 3.0 front connector instead of having to mess with the extra cables.


I completely chopped my USB 2 & 3 cables off as well as the audio cables. They are so messy! All i did was leave the headers attached to the front panel so it still looks complete from the top.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> Still no good support for the front panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a 600t in June and was not happy with the pass-though.


If you can spare a front drive bay, have you thought about putting in a 2 port USB 3.0 panel? I hated the top panel on mine, it is just in a pain of a spot, so I got myself a Bitfenix 2 port 3.5 inch bay and fitted into a drive bay adapter. Mine works a treat


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It has been a while since I have booted into bios... But last time I checked, I was stable at 4.7GHz with somewhere between 1.35 and 1.4 volts.


See thats what i used to get on my h100.
But now i have to set it to 1.6 in the bios to even boot on 4.7


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> See thats what i used to get on my h100.
> But now i have to set it to 1.6 in the bios to even boot on 4.7


Your chip is degrading....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Your chip is degrading....


yeah i was thinking that. I wanted 5ghz though


----------



## Gyrael

Man, you guys have some scary voltages running over there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That's cos the person who fitted it is crap! Mine has been just fine


Yeah, same here, Krull


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> yeah i was thinking that. I wanted 5ghz though


Time for another upgrade....You know you want to....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I hate those adapters, they never stay in place and they look like crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one at home but decided it was better to not use it and lose the USB 3.0 front connector instead of having to mess with the extra cables.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> Still no good support for the front panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a 600t in June and was not happy with the pass-though.


You guys could always get the proper connector for the main board, cut the end off of the passthrough and make your own USB3 connector. I bet the pinout is available on Google or in your motherboard manual. With all the time we spend on our computer builds, it would only be another hour or so to make the usb 3.0 connector.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You guys could always get the proper connector for the main board, cut the end off of the passthrough and make your own USB3 connector. I bet the pinout is available on Google or in your motherboard manual. With all the time we spend on our computer builds, it would only be another hour or so to make the usb 3.0 connector.


You know I never thought of doing that! That's a fantastic idea dude! Hmm shame I cut mine off lol bugger









I can't remember which mobo it is, but it has 90 degree USB 3.0 headers on the mobo, I reckon they should all be 90 degree angled like the SATA headers. That would be a fantastic addition to all mobo's. My mobo of course has the straight headers and the little adapter I got forced me to remove my Corsair Airflow 2 RAM fans to have USB 3.0 connectivity on the front panel or have my Ram fan installed.

Alternatively Corsair could instead of doing a revision of the 600t, they could just include the USB Header Adapter with the case, for those who already have a 600t and need USB connectivity run a quote your serial number and get your adapter free type deal. More than 1 USB 3.0 on the front panel would be nice but its as good of an alternative as anything.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> See thats what i used to get on my h100.
> But now i have to set it to 1.6 in the bios to even boot on 4.7


Your chip really shouldn't be degrading if you are running under 1.5.... I think something else is wrong if it's gone from 1.3-1.4 to 1.6 unless you have a few suicide runs on it.

And about the front port USB stuff, I don't use them at all, it's just so much easier to get a USB hub and have it on your desk! Looks better and easier to cable manage


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> And about the front port USB stuff, I don't use them at all, it's just so much easier to get a USB hub and have it on your desk! Looks better and easier to cable manage


Yeah, I have been thinking about just taking the internal connectors out/cutting them out. Especially the front panel audio and 1394. I occasionally use the USB, but never the other connections.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

My acrylic sidepanel should be arriving soon, cant wait!









Will post pics when it has arrived.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> HEY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might just be crap quality or something, don't even use USB 3.0 so no point in bothering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I can make one out of cardboard and slap some carbon fiber film on it


I hear sarcasm in your voice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Time for another upgrade....You know you want to....


Well I would of if I hadn't already bought a 40" TV yesterday


----------



## kanaks

Its alive!

Tried to take some photos with the side plexi on but seems to be a royal pain due to dust/scratches...

FrozenQ helix is in the dark due to leak issue in the bulb compartment.









With the blue stop on top of the res like a pro, due to leak issue


----------



## Darylrese

Picked up my BMW today for anyone interested...here she is!



I LOVE it apart from one thing...since i got it home, if i turn the wheel over half way, it kinda makes a clunk noise like something popping out and in again, so its gonna have to go into a garage to be looked at (already!) luckily its covered under warranty...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I hear sarcasm in your voice


Who? Me?

Preposterous, I would never, ever do something of the sort!

Or... yea I would

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Picked up my BMW today for anyone interested...here she is!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE it apart from one thing...since i got it home, if i turn the wheel over half way, it kinda makes a clunk noise like something popping out and in again, so its gonna have to go into a garage to be looked at (already!) luckily its covered under warranty...


Awwwww yeah mate! That thing's a beauty fo sho. nice man!


----------



## 50shadesofray

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1175234_734329213249136_117620526_n.jpg


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> You know I never thought of doing that! That's a fantastic idea dude! Hmm shame I cut mine off lol bugger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember which mobo it is, but it has 90 degree USB 3.0 headers on the mobo, I reckon they should all be 90 degree angled like the SATA headers. That would be a fantastic addition to all mobo's. My mobo of course has the straight headers and the little adapter I got forced me to remove my Corsair Airflow 2 RAM fans to have USB 3.0 connectivity on the front panel or have my Ram fan installed.
> 
> Alternatively Corsair could instead of doing a revision of the 600t, they could just include the USB Header Adapter with the case, for those who already have a 600t and need USB connectivity run a quote your serial number and get your adapter free type deal. More than 1 USB 3.0 on the front panel would be nice but its as good of an alternative as anything.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oops. I don't remember, but couldn't you have just unplugged the cable from the fan controller board instead of cutting them?

My motherboard came with one of those rear slot cover 2-port USB extensions:



I removed the metal frame from the USB ports, and used it as an adapter. I managed to stuff it all under the hard drive bay pedestal.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Its alive!
> 
> Tried to take some photos with the side plexi on but seems to be a royal pain due to dust/scratches...
> 
> FrozenQ helix is in the dark due to leak issue in the bulb compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the blue stop on top of the res like a pro, due to leak issue
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that looks incredible! The sleeving is so clean.


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wow, that looks incredible! The sleeving is so clean.


Thanks, I apply heatshrink (of matching color) on the whole cable. That makes the cable easier to train, and also gives a more "full" look to the sleeve.

Moreover the inner set of cables is a tad smaller in order to have that natural curved look.









Sorry for the off topic


----------



## ZipZapRap

after a month of Sundays, I can finally join this club!!























Thanks to everyone who helped out with cooling advice as well, much appreciated.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Thanks, I apply heatshrink (of matching color) on the whole cable. That makes the cable easier to train, and also gives a more "full" look to the sleeve.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover the inner set of cables is a tad smaller in order to have that natural curved look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the off topic


I love how you did the cover for the psu, looks good.

Now, i completed GTAV, I'm really bored....
Guys should i buy blocks for my gpu. I really don't know if i should or not


----------



## Krullmeister

I modded my front fan filter a week or so back but forgot to post pictures, so here they are!













Was thinking about removing all supports, but I wanted something slightly more interesting so I decided to go for this.


----------



## Solonowarion

Hey guys could I get some input/suggestions on my side panel? I want to cut as much out as possible to have a bigger window.

Super rough lines.



PC right now.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Hey guys could I get some input/suggestions on my side panel? I want to cut as much out as possible to have a bigger window.
> 
> Super rough lines.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC right now.


Personally I think that a regular rectangular window looks the best. The less lines the better really. But that's just me anyway!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I modded my front fan filter a week or so back but forgot to post pictures, so here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking about removing all supports, but I wanted something slightly more interesting so I decided to go for this.


Shoutout for using the taskbar at the top.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Hey guys could I get some input/suggestions on my side panel? I want to cut as much out as possible to have a bigger window.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Super rough lines.
> 
> 
> 
> PC right now.


Use my window


Simple big rectangular is better imo


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just get the USB 3.0 adaptor for your motherboard and problem solved. Cost me about £4.


LOL. No? Bro, this is corsairs ONLY case that doesn't include a passtrough and is also (At-least IMO) the most function meets looks case I've ever seen. They have cases as low as 40 bucks with the 200r with proper support so I don't know why they don't have one in a case that cost 3 times as much. Pass trough was fine 2K10/11 when support wasn't mainstream. But it's 2013 and a passtrough will not do.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Oops. I don't remember, but couldn't you have just unplugged the cable from the fan controller board instead of cutting them?


I would have loved to have unplugged them but the 4 USB 2 and the single 3.0 and Firewire cables are part of the rubber mould inserts. So you can't unplug them from the front panel. To get rid of the cable clutter of those I had to cut them off because i still wanted the headers on top of the panel because it looks sill with 4 holes with nothing in them. The headphone jack is the only one you can unplug sadly enough.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> LOL. No? Bro, this is corsairs ONLY case that doesn't include a passtrough and is also (At-least IMO) the most function meets looks case I've ever seen. They have cases as low as 40 bucks with the 200r with proper support so I don't know why they don't have one in a case that cost 3 times as much. Pass trough was fine 2K10/11 when support wasn't mainstream. But it's 2013 and a passtrough will not do.


OK well, if your not prepared to mod, you should be looking at other cases. Its not the end of the world but I do agree with you it would be much better as a proper connector.

Either way, you need to mod it or speak to someone at Corsair.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OK well, if your not prepared to mod, you should be looking at other cases. Its not the end of the world but I do agree with you it would be much better as a proper connector.
> 
> Either way, you need to mod it or speak to someone at Corsair.


+1 The reason most of us love this case is because of it imperfections, whats the point of having a perfect case and showing it off?
All of our build would look the same. It doesn't matter if its the USB, the window, the fan mounts... There's so many things people can do to the 600T. In my books, that's a perfect case.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Total agreement with that comment, totally.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

1Corsair Obsidian 750D Full Tower Case with Window $209.00
$209.00Sub-Total:
$32.18 eParcel PP Standard:
$22.36 GST Included:
$4.82 Credit card surcharge (2%):
$246 Total:
$0.00Balance Due:
You order status is currently: Pending....My Birthday was 2 days ago,my belated present to my self,been waiting for this case....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 1Corsair Obsidian 750D Full Tower Case with Window $209.00
> $209.00Sub-Total:
> $32.18 eParcel PP Standard:
> $22.36 GST Included:
> $4.82 Credit card surcharge (2%):
> $246 Total:
> $0.00Balance Due:
> You order status is currently: Pending....My Birthday was 2 days ago,my belated present to my self,been waiting for this case....


Oohh are you gonna leave or 600T club


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 1Corsair Obsidian 750D Full Tower Case with Window $209.00
> $209.00Sub-Total:
> $32.18 eParcel PP Standard:
> $22.36 GST Included:
> $4.82 Credit card surcharge (2%):
> $246 Total:
> $0.00Balance Due:
> You order status is currently: Pending....My Birthday was 2 days ago,my belated present to my self,been waiting for this case....


Odang! We share the same birthday month! Happy Belated Birthday to you! 6th Sept was mine and I have yet to treat myself to a present. Haha

I saw that 750D and I was tempted to grab it as well, if it wasn't for my current 600T. Theres so many things I love about our 600Ts, yet so many things I hate about it


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Use my window [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> Simple big rectangular is better imo


Thank you. I really like that. how did you attach it. I see no screws.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Oohh are you gonna leave or 600T club


No way,im gonna put my wifes build in the 600t...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Odang! We share the same birthday month! Happy Belated Birthday to you! 6th Sept was mine and I have yet to treat myself to a present. Haha
> 
> I saw that 750D and I was tempted to grab it as well, if it wasn't for my current 600T. Theres so many things I love about our 600Ts, yet so many things I hate about it


Happy Belated Bithday to you too,didnt spend a dime for my birthday so i figured it was time i did,i was aware of the case being released so i thought i would just wait then get it as a belated present....


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 1Corsair Obsidian 750D Full Tower Case with Window $209.00
> $209.00Sub-Total:
> $32.18 eParcel PP Standard:
> $22.36 GST Included:
> $4.82 Credit card surcharge (2%):
> $246 Total:
> $0.00Balance Due:
> You order status is currently: Pending....My Birthday was 2 days ago,my belated present to my self,been waiting for this case....


Good luck with your newcase mate, how come your changing? It just looks like a square 600T?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Good luck with your newcase mate, how come your changing? It just looks like a square 600T?


just wanted something different,also when i do go into water cooling i want to have what i need and not have to mod to get it,i can run 3 rads in this tho i will just go with a 360 up top and a 240 at the bottom,and yes usb 3.0,no pass thru....







Will still have the 600t will transfer my wifes build into it....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> No way,im gonna put my wifes build in the 600t...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Belated Bithday to you too,didnt spend a dime for my birthday so i figured it was time i did,i was aware of the case being released so i thought i would just wait then get it as a belated present....


I have a feeling my birthday present to myself will be an AMD R9-290X thats gonna be announced this week. Gonna be one expensive birthday present to myself


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I have a feeling my birthday present to myself will be an AMD R9-290X thats gonna be announced this week. Gonna be one expensive birthday present to myself


i may get one myself


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i may get one myself












Its either that, or...another case?









750D or 540Air


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Thank you. I really like that. how did you attach it. I see no screws.


3m Double sided foam my friend. I can't take it of without good amount of force..
Make sure you get 3M, other foam tapes are rubbish


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 1Corsair Obsidian 750D Full Tower Case with Window$209.00
> $209.00Sub-Total:
> $32.18 eParcel PP Standard:
> $22.36 GST Included:
> $4.82 Credit card surcharge (2%):
> $246 Total:
> $0.00Balance Due:
> You order status is currently: Pending....My Birthday was 2 days ago,my belated present to my self,been waiting for this case....


Make sure you post pictures!
Even though its not a 600T...

Also i picked up a Corsair Vengeance 1500 7.1 headset for £30. BARGAIN!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I have a feeling my birthday present to myself will be an AMD R9-290X thats gonna be announced this week. Gonna be one expensive birthday present to myself


You should treat yourself....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i may get one myself


I hope the benchmark for the new AMD cards are legit,that would mean better competition and better prices for consumers....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its either that, or...another case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 750D or 540Air


Corsair 750D....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Make sure you post pictures!
> Even though its not a 600T.
> 
> Also i picked up a Corsair Vengeance 1500 7.1 headset for £30. BARGAIN!










Will do....How great are those headsets....?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do....How great are those headsets....?


Don't know yet, waiting for them.
I'll let you know though


----------



## Krullmeister

I had the Vengeance 2000's, they were decent but definitively not worth the price tag. For £30 that should be a very good pair of headphones.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I had the Vengeance 2000's, they were decent but definitively not worth the price tag. For £30 that should be a very good pair of headphones.


I was going to buy the 2000 but I thought it was going to be to think for my head


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its either that, or...another case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 750D or 540Air
> 
> 
> 
> You should treat yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 750D....
Click to expand...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Hey guys could I get some input/suggestions on my side panel? I want to cut as much out as possible to have a bigger window.
> 
> Super rough lines.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC right now.


It's almost too bad this thread is so big. There was a fellow earlier in the thread (about a year ago) who followed the basic shape of the outside of the side panel, and he did a sweet job. I was going to look for it, but I'm sure it would take an hour or more just to find it. I wish I had of bookmarked it because I'm thinking about doing mine the same way.

It was similar to this:



But it went up between the latches as well.

Try googling: Corsair 600T custom side panel for some ideas.

OK, since I'm thinking about making mine like this instead of using a custom silhouette (as I was planning to try), I sat here for an hour looking through the thread. I finally found the one I was looking for in this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/4670#post_16094381

And this is the panel mod he did:



That's my personal favorite atm. I wish he had of posted some more pics.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey Branish i was just looking at your build,what size hose and compression fittings did you use on your build and also what pump and res is that....?


Hey Reaper. Sorry I just got around to reading the forums so sorry for the late response. I'm using 1/2" ID and 3/4" OD Primochill Advanced LRT tubing with Bitspower Black Sparkle fittings. The res is a Bitspower multi-z tube reservoir and the pump is a Laing D5 with a broken speed dial. For running at a constant 4700 RPM it's surprisingly quiet. Unfortunately since it has the Bitspower Mod Kit the warranty is void. I guess I should have tested it first but oh well. I'll just replace it come maintenance time.

On another note I've been curious as to whether or not Corsair will ever expand the Graphite line. I still think it's a little silly to have a case series with only one case.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 1Corsair Obsidian 750D Full Tower Case with Window $209.00
> $209.00Sub-Total:
> $32.18 eParcel PP Standard:
> $22.36 GST Included:
> $4.82 Credit card surcharge (2%):
> $246 Total:
> $0.00Balance Due:
> You order status is currently: Pending....My Birthday was 2 days ago,my belated present to my self,been waiting for this case....


Got me interested in that one now.. The internal measurements are almost spot on and would let me put a normal ATX or eATX back into my case.

Might have to bug you with a few other measurements, this way it will allow me to mod whilst still using my 600T and then swap all my parts into the new one.


----------



## Darylrese

Actually, looking at the 750D, it looks pretty sweet!

Can you fit a 360 radiator up the top without modding? Will a 240mm fit in the front?

I like the large side window. It would be ideal for watercooling.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Actually, looking at the 750D, it looks pretty sweet!
> 
> Can you fit a 360 radiator up the top without modding? Will a 240mm fit in the front?
> 
> I like the large side window. It would be ideal for watercooling.


Indeed it looks sweet! You can fit a 360 at the top but you might have to give up one of the 5'25 bay slots. Also, you can fit not just a 240 at the front, but a 280 will fit as well!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Actually, looking at the 750D, it looks pretty sweet!
> 
> Can you fit a 360 radiator up the top without modding? Will a 240mm fit in the front?
> 
> I like the large side window. It would be ideal for watercooling.


Yep,

You can fit a 30mm thick 360mm or 420mm radiator in push pull in the roof or a 60mm rad with pull or push. The front can house a 280 or a 240 80mm rad in push pull with ease. You then have 120mm fan mounts in the floor of the case as well. So ample room for watercooling. To me it still does look a bit boring. I like the design, but there isn't a whole lot you can go crazy with when it comes to modding. Maybe if I get my hands on one I can look into some possible rig ideas and maybe change my mind but for now It's not teh case for me!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Hey Reaper. Sorry I just got around to reading the forums so sorry for the late response. I'm using 1/2" ID and 3/4" OD Primochill Advanced LRT tubing with Bitspower Black Sparkle fittings. The res is a Bitspower multi-z tube reservoir and the pump is a Laing D5 with a broken speed dial. For running at a constant 4700 RPM it's surprisingly quiet. Unfortunately since it has the Bitspower Mod Kit the warranty is void. I guess I should have tested it first but oh well. I'll just replace it come maintenance time.
> 
> On another note I've been curious as to whether or not Corsair will ever expand the Graphite line. I still think it's a little silly to have a case series with only one case.


Thanks for replying,really appreciate it,will be going with the same size tube and fittings,will just be using the black fittings....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> Got me interested in that one now.. The internal measurements are almost spot on and would let me put a normal ATX or eATX back into my case.
> 
> Might have to bug you with a few other measurements, this way it will allow me to mod whilst still using my 600T and then swap all my parts into the new one.


No prob man whatever you want....Case has already been posted,hopefully it gets here by friday....Wont be building in it right away,will be getting the bits piece by piece,next order tomorrow will be a EX 360 and a 240,plus the raystorm block and a couple fittings plus the tubing....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Actually, looking at the 750D, it looks pretty sweet!
> 
> Can you fit a 360 radiator up the top without modding? Will a 240mm fit in the front?
> 
> I like the large side window. It would be ideal for watercooling.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1423846/hwzone-corsair-750d/200 Yes and yes the link is where corsair george cleared some stuff up about rads sizes because tiny tom logan said it could fit a 420 up top,but then george clearly denied that....


----------



## Darylrese

Wow, that's some sweet support for radiators!!! Tempting tempting! I wonder if they will do a white edition?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Wow, that's some sweet support for radiators!!! Tempting tempting! I wonder if they will do a white edition?


Hard to say, I'm just hoping that they'll make a beige version









http://www.corsair.com/us/900d-seb


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Wow, that's some sweet support for radiators!!! Tempting tempting! I wonder if they will do a white edition?


Since its under the obsidian line of cases, I don't think they will do a white edition. Correct me if i'm wrong but they have not done any white obsidian cases before right?


----------



## Darylrese

Arghh shame that but black looks good too. Be very interesting to see how Jamaican Reapers turns out!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Arghh shame that but black looks good too. Be very interesting to see how Jamaican Reapers turns out!


Same here wondering how its going to look....Just about to pull the trigger on my rads-gpu/cpu blocks-tubing and a couple fittings,then the last thing i will buy in about a week or two will be the pump and the res,cant seem to find the bitspower 150 multi-z and the store i buy my parts from only have the 250 and 400mm....Hopefully by the time i'm ready to buy it they will have it in stock....Still trying to figure out if i should go 360 top and 240 front or bottom,tho i'm leaning more towards top and bottom mounting....


----------



## Recr3ational

But but I don't want people to buy new cases.
I'll be lonely here by myself.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> But but I don't want people to buy new cases.
> I'll be lonely here by myself.


I'll be right here! <3

I'm not going anywhere


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'll be right here! <3
> 
> I'm not going anywhere


Yes krull!
Me and you vs the world!

Bloody traitors


----------



## Darylrese

I'm not buying a case anytime soon mate so ill be here too lol

The only reason id get a new case is if I decided to go full blown WC and there wasn't room in my 600T.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm not buying a case anytime soon mate so ill be here too lol
> 
> The only reason id get a new case is if I decided to go full blown WC and there wasn't room in my 600T.


There's always room!
I'm just waiting for my Rma to buy blocks for my gpu!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> But but I don't want people to buy new cases.
> I'll be lonely here by myself.


Once a 600T owner, always a 600T owner man. Don't worry if I do get a new case, its purely for giggles(i keed).


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> It's almost too bad this thread is so big. There was a fellow earlier in the thread (about a year ago) who followed the basic shape of the outside of the side panel, and he did a sweet job. I was going to look for it,
> 
> But it went up between the latches as well.
> 
> Try googling: Corsair 600T custom side panel for some ideas.


Its funny you say that because last night i drew a new outline that follows the shape of the panel. Goes up between the latches on the inside and outside.


----------



## roflcopter159

That 750D looks so good. I would probably end up getting it if I hadn't just bought my 600T a few months ago, or if I had the money to justify the switch. Excited to start seeing some builds in that case though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Once a 600T owner, always a 600T owner man. Don't worry if I do get a new case, its purely for giggles(i keed).


I'm starting to like the sound of that!
Once a 600T, always a 600T!

Anyway, I hate how much I can't decide on what to do, basically I have to choose between these two (for now):

Im thinking
A new Asus M5A99FX board (as my boards having problems with overclocking)

Or

2 x EK waterblocks for my 7950's
I was thinking of upgrading but I love my TFrozrs to much.

Please can someone just make my mind up for me.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Once a 600T owner, always a 600T owner man. Don't worry if I do get a new case, its purely for giggles(i keed).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to like the sound of that!
> Once a 600T, always a 600T!
> 
> Anyway, I hate how much I can't decide on what to do, basically I have to choose between these two (for now):
> 
> Im thinking
> A new Asus M5A99FX board (as my boards having problems with overclocking)
> 
> Or
> 
> 2 x EK waterblocks for my 7950's
> I was thinking of upgrading but I love my TFrozrs to much.
> 
> Please can someone just make my mind up for me.
Click to expand...

I personally would say the new motherboard. What's the point of wc if you don't have a motherboard capable of ocing?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I personally would say the new motherboard. What's the point of wc if you don't have a motherboard capable of ocing?


Great minds think alike, thing is my ud5 is good apart from the fact that it's a Rev 1 board, thefore no LLC. The new Rev UD5 has LLC, I was wondering if it's going to be worth buying a second ud5? Sell the old one.

Before on a H100 I didn't really need LLC support.

Edit: I might need to also add that my board does overclock, running 4.7 at the moment but I know for a fact I can get more out of it. So it might be pointless on even upgrading if I'm happy with 4.7


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I personally would say the new motherboard. What's the point of wc if you don't have a motherboard capable of ocing?
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike, thing is my ud5 is good apart from the fact that it's a Rev 1 board, thefore no LLC. The new Rev UD5 has LLC, I was wondering if it's going to be worth buying a second ud5? Sell the old one.
> 
> Before on a H100 I didn't really need LLC support.
Click to expand...

Whatever you end up deciding, I think the best option is definitely a new motherboard before new watercooling parts. You could probably sell the old UD5 and just buy a new one with only a little added cash. That or, assuming you aren't too attached to your UD5, you could probably go down to a UD3. I love mine, but if you are set on the UD5, you may have to shell out a bit of cash to replace it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Whatever you end up deciding, I think the best option is definitely a new motherboard before new watercooling parts. You could probably sell the old UD5 and just buy a new one with only a little added cash. That or, assuming you aren't too attached to your UD5, you could probably go down to a UD3. I love mine, but if you are set on the UD5, you may have to shell out a bit of cash to replace it.


Well thank you, Rolling on floor laughing copter, I think I'm gonna buy a new ud5, sell my old one. Then get my blocks!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Whatever you end up deciding, I think the best option is definitely a new motherboard before new watercooling parts. You could probably sell the old UD5 and just buy a new one with only a little added cash. That or, assuming you aren't too attached to your UD5, you could probably go down to a UD3. I love mine, but if you are set on the UD5, you may have to shell out a bit of cash to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you, Rolling on floor laughing copter, I think I'm gonna buy a new ud5, sell my old one. Then get my blocks!
Click to expand...

Haha, alright, well I'm glad I could be of assistance in your decision making process!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Haha, alright, well I'm glad I could be of assistance in your decision making process!


I like your signature


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah I ain't leaving any time soon either. Tomorrow I will post some teasers since my parts are finally here


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> But but I don't want people to buy new cases.
> I'll be lonely here by myself.


Dnt worry mate Krullmeister will be here to keep your company....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yes krull!
> Me and you vs the world!
> 
> Bloody traitors










i will still be around keeping an eye on the club....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Once a 600T owner, always a 600T owner man. Don't worry if I do get a new case, its purely for giggles(i keed).


Exactly,i still have the front grill i cut out from my 600t in the garage downstairs so there will always be a piece of that case with me....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Yeah I ain't leaving any time soon either. Tomorrow I will post some teasers since my parts are finally here


Noiceeee looking forward to the pics....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Haha, alright, well I'm glad I could be of assistance in your decision making process!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your signature
Click to expand...


----------



## AlDyer

My stupid phone ignore this post


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Dnt worry mate Krullmeister will be here to keep your company....


Fo sho' I'm here for the longhaul









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> My stupid phone ignore this post


Stop spamming you silly fin!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> *cough cough* get a 600T instead *cough cough*
> 
> traitor


Lol Krull...getting the 750D(if I ever do win that contest) doesnt mean i'll scrap the 600T. I'll just have to repeat myself:


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Lol Krull...getting the 750D(if I ever do win that contest) doesnt mean i'll scrap the 600T. I'll just have to repeat myself:


Yea yea yea yea yea









I'd like to see them stacked on each other. If you win it you'll have to take a picture of that for me


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea yea yea yea yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see them stacked on each other. If you win it you'll have to take a picture of that for me


That...I'll do! Haha


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea yea yea yea yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see them stacked on each other. If you win it you'll have to take a picture of that for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That...I'll do! Haha
Click to expand...

But in all honesty, the 750D is ever so tempting right now. Solely based on price here in Singapore dollars, the 600T cost me 220 SGD when I purchased it in April. The same shop that I bought the 600T from just received their 750D stocks and they're only selling it for 259 SGD. Just a whopping 39 SGD (31.09 USD) difference from the 600T


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> But in all honesty, the 750D is ever so tempting right now. Solely based on price here in Singapore dollars, the 600T cost me 220 SGD when I purchased it in April. The same shop that I bought the 600T from just received their 750D stocks and they're only selling it for 259 SGD. Just a whopping 39 SGD (31.09 USD) difference from the 600T


I know mate I know,

It's about $20-30 cheaper than a 600t here in Sweden and it can do much more out of the box. I still don't really like it though, there's something that puts me off it... just not sure what.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> But in all honesty, the 750D is ever so tempting right now. Solely based on price here in Singapore dollars, the 600T cost me 220 SGD when I purchased it in April. The same shop that I bought the 600T from just received their 750D stocks and they're only selling it for 259 SGD. Just a whopping 39 SGD (31.09 USD) difference from the 600T


Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it Get it....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I know mate I know,
> 
> It's about $20-30 cheaper than a 600t here in Sweden and it can do much more out of the box. I still don't really like it though, there's something that puts me off it... just not sure what.


Yeah. Its ability to do so much more WC stuff out of the box gives me goosebumps(A worthy case that doesn't look half as bad and no modding for custom WC!).

Although I agree. Its just missing the curves, the style and the elegance of the 600T. I know Corsair George has said before they won't be doing a 600T V2, but I really do hope a new Graphite case that looks twice as good as the 600T comes out. I'll be immediately sold on that. The 600T being the lone ranger in the Graphite lineup needs a new partner


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

2 Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 1/2 Fitting $9.00
1 PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing Red 7/16ID 5/8OD 3m $35.00
4 Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 7/16 Compression Fitting CC6 $36.00
2 Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45 Degree 7/16 Fitting $38.00
2 Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary Angle 7/16 Fitting $44.00
1 Arctic Cooling MX-4 Thermal Compound (4g) $9.00
1 XSPC RayStorm CPU Waterblock for Intel $59.00
2 XSPC Razor GTX Titan / 780 Waterblock $250.00
1 XSPC EX360 Radiator $59.00
1 XSPC EX240 Radiator $49.00
$588.00Sub-Total:
$31.76 eParcel PP Standard:
$57.47 GST Included:
$12.4 Credit card surcharge (2%):
$632.16 Total:
$0.00Balance Due: So exited to start my first watercooled system....Just a pity they ran out of a couple of the fittings i need,and will have to wait a week or two to get my res and pump....


----------



## Dragoon

Never shall I turn into the "obsidian" side! Never I say! (」゜ロ゜)」

The 600T platoon will stay alive even if it's just me! (>_<)










Just got an e-mail from a local store saying they got the last bits that I need and are preparing to send them over









On a side note... I farted €80 for 4 Liters of mayhems pastel coolant... that thing is expensive as hell... but it's worth every cent, it's just too secks. When I get everything, I'm gonna add up to see how much I actually spent... This is the most nuts thing I ever did for a rig of mine.


----------



## Krullmeister

Nice, I'm sitting here and contemplating pulling the trigger on some WC stuff myself....

Gonna need to order from a bunch of different retailers since nobody has everything I want.

Btw, does anyone know any good transparent, red coolant?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Nice, I'm sitting here and contemplating pulling the trigger on some WC stuff myself....
> 
> Gonna need to order from a bunch of different retailers since nobody has everything I want.
> 
> Btw, does anyone know any good transparent, red coolant?


I honestly would go with red tubing and normal distilled water with a silver kill coil in the res. But thats just me lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I honestly would go with red tubing and normal distilled water with a silver kill coil in the res. But thats just me lol


Well I have a very specific look I want









I'm gonna go with black sleeved tubing and then transparent cpu block and res.









So want the res and the block to light up with red liquid in it, that's why I want it to be semi transparent.


----------



## Darylrese

I think if I could do it again (and I can) I would possibly consider coloured tubing and distilled water, just because its safer and also wont stain anything. I have no doubts when I pull my system apart eventually the dye in the collant is going to have some effect somewhere along the line.

KrullyWully - You have been considering watercooling all year.....get on with it already!!!














Stop buying 100000001 duckyshine keyboards and put the money towards WC lol


----------



## Devious Dog

the "obsidian" design is based on the 600T design, and any review that you see about any obsidian case they normally referee to the 600T for the front design which corsair has been running with in leaps and bound... oh but only in the obsidian series.. it is very clear this is there focus.

As for price, its rather cheap.. Christ my keyboard cost more.. click.. click .. clack...

Damm, just when I finished my 600T case.. well, almost.. now comes another project ..


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I think if I could do it again (and I can) I would possibly consider coloured tubing and distilled water, just because its safer and also wont stain anything. I have no doubts when I pull my system apart eventually the dye in the collant is going to have some effect somewhere along the line.
> 
> KrullyWully - You have been considering watercooling all year.....get on with it already!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop buying 100000001 duckyshine keyboards and put the money towards WC lol


Shut up you! I need all those keyboards! T___T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> the "obsidian" design is based on the 600T design, and any review that you see about any obsidian case they normally referee to the 600T for the front design which corsair has been running with in leaps and bound... oh but only in the obsidian series.. it is very clear this is there focus.
> *
> As for price, its rather cheap.. Christ my keyboard cost more.. click.. click .. clack...*
> 
> Damm, just when I finished my 600T case.. well, almost.. now comes another project ..


You peeked my interest, what are you running?


----------



## Recr3ational

Yay, i got an email saying that my gpu getting returned tomorrow


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

My WC plans are put on hold








Still living at home has many upsides but also a few downsides. My mother asked me how much money I had saved and she was kinda furious as the amount did not live up to her expectations.

So I think she would notice the difference in my computer, so it's on hold.

I said that the only thing I was still gonna spent big money on this year would be my PS4. I do might want to get the new Google Nexus phone when that comes out, damn it! I'll need to hide it.

Pppff I need to leave the nest and go live alone, so that I can do what I want.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> My WC plans are put on hold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still living at home has many upsides but also a few downsides. My mother asked me how much money I had saved and she was kinda furious as the amount did not live up to her expectations.
> 
> So I think she would notice the difference in my computer, so it's on hold.
> 
> I said that the only thing I was still gonna spent big money on this year would be my PS4. I do might want to get the new Google Nexus phone when that comes out, damn it! I'll need to hide it.
> 
> Pppff I need to leave the nest and go live alone, so that I can do what I want.


Trust me, you dont want to do that,
Living by yourself is crap.
Unless you have a really really good job


----------



## AlDyer

Hallelujah, first post with CPU + GPU watercooled







I will post pics tomorrow, since I'm exhausted from other stuff right right now


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Hallelujah, first post with CPU + GPU watercooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post pics tomorrow, since I'm exhausted from other stuff right right now


Krully demands pics RIGHT NOW!


----------



## EliteReplay

sorry guys but it seem im gonna be getting the 750D next year... that Case attract my attention and im planning on getting new hardware next year as well so it will be great to change the case...


----------



## Based-doge

Received this case this morning and About to install the motherboard now,wish me luck







.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemDiggers*
> 
> Received this case this morning and About to install the motherboard now,wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Good to see some new blood in here! We'll have to purge the thread from the traitors!









Welcome, and make sure to post some pics when you get it up and running.









Also, I *LOVE* your name, you sure made me look twice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> My WC plans are put on hold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still living at home has many upsides but also a few downsides. My mother asked me how much money I had saved and she was kinda furious as the amount did not live up to her expectations.
> 
> So I think she would notice the difference in my computer, so it's on hold.
> 
> I said that the only thing I was still gonna spent big money on this year would be my PS4. I do might want to get the new Google Nexus phone when that comes out, damn it! I'll need to hide it.
> 
> Pppff I need to leave the nest and go live alone, so that I can do what I want.


I know that feel, haven't been saving nearly as close as much as I should have been but trying to change that now. Savings do have a tendency to come in handy!


----------



## Based-doge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see some new blood in here! We'll have to purge the thread from the traitors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, and make sure to post some pics when you get it up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I *LOVE* your name, you sure made me look twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that feel, haven't been saving nearly as close as much as I should have been but trying to change that now. Savings do have a tendency to come in handy!


Thanks man,am just wondering if you could tell whether I've mounted my motherboard correctly or not?











http://imgur.com/3xVnK


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemDiggers*
> 
> Thanks man,am just wondering if you could tell whether I've mounted my motherboard correctly or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3xVnK


Well you are missing the I/O plate for a start









You wanna install that first, other than that it looks good. Quite hard to tell but as long as the screws lineup with the standoffs in the case you are good to go.


----------



## Based-doge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well you are missing the I/O plate for a start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna install that first, other than that it looks good. Quite hard to tell but as long as the screws lineup with the standoffs in the case you are good to go.


Should i remove the motherboard and install the plate?

Also, Am not sure what screws to use on the 8 holes since the ones that came with the motherboard don't seem to want to get in?.

Sorry for the question,am a bit of a noob when it comes to this.









I forgot,the reason am not sure about the motherboard mounting on correctly is the fact that it's not going all the way down? is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemDiggers*
> 
> Should i remove the motherboard and install the plate?
> 
> Also, Am not sure what screws to use on the 8 holes since the ones that came with the motherboard don't seem to want to get in?.
> 
> Sorry for the question,am a bit of a noob when it comes to this.


Yep, remove the motherboard and just insert the I/O shield first. Then you align the motherboard into the shield.

Well, have you installed the standoffs first? They should look something like this and it should say in the manual which screw holes they should be fitted in. Then you fit the motherboard and screw the screws into the standoffs.



No worries mate, just happy to help!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemDiggers*
> 
> Should i remove the motherboard and install the plate?
> 
> Also, Am not sure what screws to use on the 8 holes since the ones that came with the motherboard don't seem to want to get in?.
> 
> Sorry for the question,am a bit of a noob when it comes to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot,the reason am not sure about the motherboard mounting on correctly is the fact that it's not going all the way down? is it supposed to be like that?


Best bet is to watch a video mate,
We're all noobs at one point. I was there a few moths ago









Someone told me an advice a while back which stuck by me:

1: take your time
2: if it doesn't fit in without force then you put it in the wrong hole (that's what she said)

Good luck fellow 660ter!


----------



## Based-doge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yep, remove the motherboard and just insert the I/O shield first. Then you align the motherboard into the shield.
> 
> Well, have you installed the standoffs first? They should look something like this and it should say in the manual which screw holes they should be fitted in. Then you fit the motherboard and screw the screws into the standoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries mate, just happy to help!


Am not sure what you mean with those "standoffs" don't they come pre-installed? i just have to install the motherboard and some screws right?

Picture related:


http://imgur.com/2q095Jk

 .is this perfect?

And Thank you man


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemDiggers*
> 
> Am not sure what you mean with those "standoffs" don't they come pre-installed? i just have to install the motherboard and some screws right?
> 
> Picture related:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2q095Jk
> 
> .is this perfect?
> 
> And Thank you man


That's perfect,

Well, some cases they come pre-installed, some don't and I cant' remember if the 600T does. However, if you got brass looking thingies coming out of the motherboard plate that you can screw into then they are pre-installed









Considering you got it lined up with the I/O plate you should be all good.


----------



## Based-doge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Best bet is to watch a video mate,
> We're all noobs at one point. I was there a few moths ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone told me an advice a while back which stuck by me:
> 
> 1: take your time
> 2: if it doesn't fit in without force then you put it in the wrong hole (that's what she said)
> 
> Good luck fellow 660ter!


Well i did watch the neweeg one,it just dooesn't cover the problem am having right now.lol thanks for the advice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That's perfect,
> 
> Well, some cases they come pre-installed, some don't and I cant' remember if the 600T does. However, if you got brass looking thingies coming out of the motherboard plate that you can screw into then they are pre-installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering you got it lined up with the I/O plate you should be all good.


it seems perfect the only problem is this little hole not being lined up.


http://imgur.com/TzUKigR


----------



## Based-doge

These are really rustling my jimmies









They refuse to line up.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemDiggers*
> 
> These are really rustling my jimmies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They refuse to line up.


That looks REALLY close to the motherboard plate. Are you sure the stand offs are screwed in?


----------



## Based-doge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That looks REALLY close to the motherboard plate. Are you sure the stand offs are screwed in?


i really do not know what you mean,i still haven't screwed anything (no pun intended) due to the fact that these won't line up.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemDiggers*
> 
> i really do not know what you mean,i still haven't screwed anything (no pun intended) due to the fact that these won't line up.


okay, remove the motherboard and take a pic and I'll tell you if you have them or not


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 2 Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 1/2 Fitting$9.00
> 1 PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing Red 7/16ID 5/8OD 3m$35.00
> 4 Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 7/16 Compression Fitting CC6$36.00
> 2 Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45 Degree 7/16 Fitting$38.00
> 2 Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary Angle 7/16 Fitting$44.00
> 1 Arctic Cooling MX-4 Thermal Compound (4g)$9.00
> 1 XSPC RayStorm CPU Waterblock for Intel$59.00
> 2 XSPC Razor GTX Titan / 780 Waterblock$250.00
> 1 XSPC EX360 Radiator$59.00
> 1 XSPC EX240 Radiator$49.00
> $588.00Sub-Total:
> $31.76 eParcel PP Standard:
> $57.47 GST Included:
> $12.4 Credit card surcharge (2%):
> $632.16 Total:
> $0.00Balance Due: So exited to start my first watercooled system....Just a pity they ran out of a couple of the fittings i need,and will have to wait a week or two to get my res and pump....


Your list looks good. I can't wait to see the finished product. It's funny how when you first get the parts it seems daunting, then once you start assembling the build it's not all that different from building an air cooled rig. Just be prepared for leaks and don't do like I did and hook everything up backwards because the aesthetics are better. Man the headaches I had. I have my CPU water block hooked up backwards for aesthetics but the temps are the same as when it was hooked up correctly.


----------



## Recr3ational

@Roflcopter.

Yo dude, I spoke to someone earlier (who supposedly spoke to someone from AMD), he said that it's not about the voltage that i needed to worry about but the temperature.
So now i know that i don't need LLC and I don't have to replace my UD5!

COME AT ME GPU BLOCKS!

Edit: Also my Corsair Vengeance 1500 headset came today, can someone tell me a program or a way to test the 7.1 on these?
CHEEERS


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

its alive


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






just want to start build but my WC parts havnt even left the warehouse yet....OOhhhh well just have to wait til next week....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> its alive
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to start build but my WC parts havnt even left the warehouse yet....OOhhhh well just have to wait til next week....


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Haha just kidding mate, looks good.
Looking forward for your build.

Also, are you just changing case or are you going to buy new parts aswell?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Haha just kidding mate, looks good.
> Looking forward for your build.


I'm just and i quote ("Reppin' The best case in the world")....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I'm just and i quote ("Reppin' The best case in the world")....


If you're talking about your 600T then yeah your right


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Its funny you say that because last night i drew a new outline that follows the shape of the panel. Goes up between the latches on the inside and outside.


Hey, post a pic bud, lets see how it looks.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> its alive
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to start build but my WC parts havnt even left the warehouse yet....OOhhhh well just have to wait til next week....


I'd like to see a good comparison between that case and the NZXT Switch. They look to have a lot in common.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> @Roflcopter.
> Edit: Also my Corsair Vengeance 1500 headset came today, can someone tell me a program or a way to test the 7.1 on these?
> CHEEERS


Load a game like Call of Duty that supports directional sound and invite a friend to a game and ask them to walk around you in a circle. You should be able to hear the direction of their footsteps.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Edit button.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> @Roflcopter.
> 
> Yo dude, I spoke to someone earlier (who supposedly spoke to someone from AMD), he said that it's not about the voltage that i needed to worry about but the temperature.
> So now i know that i don't need LLC and I don't have to replace my UD5!
> 
> COME AT ME GPU BLOCKS!
> 
> Edit: Also my Corsair Vengeance 1500 headset came today, can someone tell me a program or a way to test the 7.1 on these?
> CHEEERS


What temps were you reaching that it was acting up like that?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemDiggers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That looks REALLY close to the motherboard plate. Are you sure the stand offs are screwed in?
> 
> 
> 
> i really do not know what you mean,i still haven't screwed anything (no pun intended) due to the fact that these won't line up.
Click to expand...

Have you checked your PMs?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> What temps were you reaching that it was acting up like that?


I wasn't worried about temps, I was worried more about overvoltage.


----------



## AlDyer

I will be uploading the pictures soon. Just need to sort them out. I don't have assembly pics, because I didn't find the screws for the backplate, which I was looking for like ages. So yeah, at that point I couldn't remember to take pics of assembly, unfortunately. I will be ordering screws for the backplate later next week







Still need to do some tidying up in the case too. All in all, my build is more awesome than ever before, though


----------



## AlDyer

Pics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello sexy,
Nice man good job!
I'm getting that exact block for my gpu!
Can you post your clocks on your 7950 for me? I'm interested


----------



## AlDyer

Nice man, seems like a good block! Temps are great, even with only one 240mm rad


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Nice man, seems like a good block! Temps are great, even with only one 240mm rad


Yeah well you confirmed it for me!
You've done a good job!
I like the loop. Nice black tubing


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice,notice what is your gpu temps like now,is it better than before....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good mate


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Really nice,notice what is your gpu temps like now,is it better than before....


42 degrees on load and it used to be 80. I used MSI Kombustor to measure









EDIT: Also a big thanks for everyone in this thread! You have given me a lot of ideas and this is my favourite thread on OCN, by far


----------



## AlDyer

On a side note: Does anyone know where to get acrylic from Finland?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> On a side note: Does anyone know where to get acrylic from Finland?


I'm guessing it's gonna be as difficult to get as in Sweden, your best bet is to visit local shops (glasmästare, have no idea what the english word is) and ask around basically. Most e-tailers only sell in HUGE quantities to businesses.


----------



## AlDyer

Glassmaster? hahahahahaha


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Glassmaster? hahahahahaha


No. Its.

GLASMASTARE!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> What temps were you reaching that it was acting up like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't worried about temps, I was worried more about overvoltage.
Click to expand...

Ah, OK well either way, glad you got that all figured out then!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, OK well either way, glad you got that all figured out then!


Yeah man someone told me, max is 1.55v.
Then matey told me I shouldn't worry about the voltage as long as my temps are good.

At the moment I'm running 4.9ghz at like 1.55v. AFTER VDROOP.

At about 1.6v idle.
I'm HOPING it doesn't blow up.
Oh and my max temps at around 52c max

Edit: Does anyone have a name for a film it's like cling-film (you know the one you use in the kitchen) but a bit thicker?
Does that even make sense ?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No. Its.
> 
> GLASMASTARE!


Right, that's what it was called how could I forget that x3


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, OK well either way, glad you got that all figured out then!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man someone told me, max is 1.55v.
> Then matey told me I shouldn't worry about the voltage as long as my temps are good.
> 
> At the moment I'm running 4.9ghz at like 1.55v. AFTER VDROOP.
> 
> At about 1.6v idle.
> I'm HOPING it doesn't blow up.
> Oh and my max temps at around 52c max
Click to expand...

Ah, OK well my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Zillerella

Looks like crap AlDyer






















































































And that PSU. Eaw. You invest money on WC but not a PSU that actaully works
















Edit: Maybe I should follow the Watercooling train, because looks like that is normal in this club now


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Looks like crap AlDyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that PSU. Eaw. You invest money on WC but not a PSU that actaully works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Maybe I should follow the Watercooling train, because looks like that is normal in this club now


It's either WC or 750D apparently









And for some, both


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Looks like crap AlDyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that PSU. Eaw. You invest money on WC but not a PSU that actaully works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Maybe I should follow the Watercooling train, because looks like that is normal in this club now


Haha +REP


----------



## Gyrael

Damn, didn't expect to see so many 600T owners jump to the 750D.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Damn, didn't expect to see so many 600T owners jump to the 750D.


I know they're all traitors!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Your list looks good. I can't wait to see the finished product. It's funny how when you first get the parts it seems daunting, then once you start assembling the build it's not all that different from building an air cooled rig. Just be prepared for leaks and don't do like I did and hook everything up backwards because the aesthetics are better. Man the headaches I had. I have my CPU water block hooked up backwards for aesthetics but the temps are the same as when it was hooked up correctly.


May have to hit you up if or when i need help putting stuff together....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> May have to hit you up if or when i need help putting stuff together....


Man make sure you wear some old pants, cos i was ****ting myself when i put coolant in for the first time hahaha


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Have you checked your PMs?


I was going to make a pms joke here, but I decided not to.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man make sure you wear some old pants, cos i was ****ting myself when i put coolant in for the first time hahaha


Thanks for the heads up,may just get some adult pampers just incase....


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> May have to hit you up if or when i need help putting stuff together....


Sure! I'm sure you won't have any trouble though. I learned a lot about watercooling from watching Singularity Computers on YouTube. Dan does some astonishing work. You can also learn a lot about modding from watching his videos.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Next week gonna get the heart of my build!!! Asus Maximus VI Formula... This thing is gonna be beastly when I finally put it together.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Next week gonna get the heart of my build!!! Asus Maximus VI Formula... This thing is gonna be beastly when I finally put it together.


Got this board







You will be happy with it and it's look very good.


----------



## sambo9999

Hi!

I'm new to the forum as well as PC building, this is my first PC build using the lovely 600T case!
Still have a few more aesthetic components to make/install such as improve the lighting, clean up some cables and build a PSU cover.
Let me know what you think!









Sorry about the phone quality pics too


----------



## Darylrese

Lovely first build mate, well done! Its nice and stealthy and also neat!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sambo9999*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to the forum as well as PC building, this is my first PC build using the lovely 600T case!
> Still have a few more aesthetic components to make/install such as improve the lighting, clean up some cables and build a PSU cover.
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the phone quality pics too
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good job mate!

The silver/blue/black theme works really well actually


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah, great first build man!


----------



## AlDyer

Also Recreational I did a quick overclock @1250 core and 1600 mem with 1.25 v. Works like a charm


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Damn, didn't expect to see so many 600T owners jump to the 750D.


Guilty as charged....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I know they're all traitors!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sambo9999*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to the forum as well as PC building, this is my first PC build using the lovely 600T case!
> Still have a few more aesthetic components to make/install such as improve the lighting, clean up some cables and build a PSU cover.
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the phone quality pics too
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really looks good for a first time build....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sambo9999*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to the forum as well as PC building, this is my first PC build using the lovely 600T case!
> Still have a few more aesthetic components to make/install such as improve the lighting, clean up some cables and build a PSU cover.
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the phone quality pics too
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build mate, clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Also Recreational I did a quick overclock @1250 core and 1600 mem with 1.25 v. Works like a charm


Nice mate, whats your temps like?


----------



## Branish

Looks awesome *****!


----------



## djriful

Hey all, I'm looking for some watercool advices for this 600T case I have for over a year now. I've made another thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1429923/need-some-advices-for-my-rebuild-x79-system/0_20#post_20885000

I'm not sure what is the best loop setup. Most components would hit 80'c on peak usages.


----------



## AlDyer

My temps are maybe 60 degrees under load. That was on the lowest RPM (1200).


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> My temps are maybe 60 degrees under load. That was on the lowest RPM (1200).


Nice, At least you wont hear the sound of the gpu fans


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah the sound was getting really old, really quickly with the reference cooler and temps were 80 at stock...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Had a 12 hour shift at work today only to be called by the wife to be told some parts arrived,that 12 hour shift felt more like 24hrs,finally got home and believe it or not i went straight to playing with my son....Eventually got around to the parts and thou excited im nervous because this will be my first custom loop and i dnt want to mess anything up....


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Had a 12 hour shift at work today only to be called by the wife to be told some parts arrived,that 12 hour shift felt more like 24hrs,finally got home and believe it or not i went straight to playing with my son....Eventually got around to the parts and thou excited im nervous because this will be my first custom loop and i dnt want to mess anything up....


Nice bed.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Nice bed.


Its my step daughters room,she is away for the week so i have my pc parts stocked in there....


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Had a 12 hour shift at work today only to be called by the wife to be told some parts arrived,that 12 hour shift felt more like 24hrs,finally got home and believe it or not i went straight to playing with my son....Eventually got around to the parts and thou excited im nervous because this will be my first custom loop and i dnt want to mess anything up....






Haha don't worry man, i was so so so scared doing mine. Even though yours is going to be abit harder im sure you're capable









Also: Daryl, Hope you're new jobs going well buddy.


----------



## AlDyer

Don't worry Jamaican... Have some faith! Put some Bob Marley in the background and start building. His power will guide you.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Don't worry Jamaican... Have some faith! Put some Bob Marley in the background and start building. His power will guide you.


So deep.

I've written a review about the Corsair Vengeance 1500 for people who are looking to buy them


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/20#post_20896243 Hey guys and gals let me know what you think of my rig so far....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/20#post_20896243 Hey guys and gals let me know what you think of my rig so far....


Traitor!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/20#post_20896243 Hey guys and gals let me know what you think of my rig so far....


Nice rig, it's a shame about the case though, that would really have looked great in something like the.... oh I don't know... the 600t?









Nice job mate


----------



## Shadowline2553

Can anybody show, in pictures, what mods have to be done to fit an NZXT 200mm fan into the front of a 600t?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Can anybody show, in pictures, what mods have to be done to fit an NZXT 200mm fan into the front of a 600t?


At the minimum, none. At the most, you will need to move the drive cages and drill new mounting holes.


----------



## Shadowline2553

I have already moved the drive cages away from the front of the case but I need to see how to mount the fan.


----------



## Gyrael

Pretty sure you just need zip ties.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Can anybody show, in pictures, what mods have to be done to fit an NZXT 200mm fan into the front of a 600t?


Theres mounts for 200mms you need to take the front panel off and you can see screws


----------



## Gyrael

I think they mean the one Mergatroid recommended, which isn't actually 200mm.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> I have already moved the drive cages away from the front of the case but I need to see how to mount the fan.


Just try and get the center of the fan near the center of the hole provided. If you need new mounting holes, mark them out with something and drill a hole for each mounting point. If you can manage to use zip ties, that is definitely ideal, but not necessarily possible every time.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Can anybody show, in pictures, what mods have to be done to fit an NZXT 200mm fan into the front of a 600t?


If you move the hard drive cage(s) to the rearward position, the NZXT fan will fit without any big problems, but the screw holes may not line up. You will either have to drill some new holes or use cable ties to secure the fan to the front grille.

If you want to leave the hard drive cage(s) in the front position, you can get the fan to fit by cutting the curl or lip off the front of the hard drive cage(s). I'm using the 166cfm version of their fan, and it's 30mm thick. That's why you have to cut the curl off the front of the cage. I have found that, after doing so, I am able to use two of the mesh holes to mount the top of the fan, and the hard drive cage keeps the fan pressed against the grille at the bottom. It's in solid, and the fan works great.





This is after doing an LED mod. I figured that since it already had mounting holes I might as well make use of them.



Cut that curl off along the front corner edge.


If you want to keep the hard drive cages toward the rear, line up the top two holes like I did, and use a cable tie on the bottom two holes. You could also mark the grille where the bottom two fan screws need to be and drill or clip the mesh to fit the screws. Use small black washers or grommets to put in the holes you make (using cable ties on the bottom holes is likely a much easier way).


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> If you move the hard drive cage(s) to the rearward position, the NZXT fan will fit without any big problems, but the screw holes may not line up. You will either have to drill some new holes or use cable ties to secure the fan to the front grille.
> 
> If you want to leave the hard drive cage(s) in the front position, you can get the fan to fit by cutting the curl or lip off the front of the hard drive cage(s). I'm using the 166cfm version of their fan, and it's 30mm thick. That's why you have to cut the curl off the front of the cage. I have found that, after doing so, I am able to use two of the mesh holes to mount the top of the fan, and the hard drive cage keeps the fan pressed against the grille at the bottom. It's in solid, and the fan works great.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> This is after doing an LED mod. I figured that since it already had mounting holes I might as well make use of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut that curl off along the front corner edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to keep the hard drive cages toward the rear, line up the top two holes like I did, and use a cable tie on the bottom two holes. You could also mark the grille where the bottom two fan screws need to be and drill or clip the mesh to fit the screws. Use small black washers or grommets to put in the holes you make (using cable ties on the bottom holes is likely a much easier way).


Thanks for those... so what kind of LEDs are those 3mm? I would like to be able to put red ones on my fan.


----------



## Recr3ational

Finally got my card back from RMA!
The bastards took my box though








So the value of the card just dropped by 50%


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Thanks for those... so what kind of LEDs are those 3mm? I would like to be able to put red ones on my fan.


Gees, that was a couple of years ago, but I think you're right, they are 3mm. You can use this handy tool to calculate the resistor you need:

http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/?p=zz.led.resistor.calculator


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Nice rig, it's a shame about the case though, that would really have looked great in something like the.... oh I don't know... the 600t?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job mate


Lol! I love my 600T but I can't wait for the Enthoo Primo.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

^^^^ Hmmmmm another traitor.....


----------



## AlDyer

Traitors everywhere.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> ^^^^ Hmmmmm another traitor.....


A traitor thyself shall not call others traitor


----------



## Krullmeister

The traitor of my traitor is my friend?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The traitor of my traitor is my friend?


The traitor of a traitor is still a traitor.

Oh Mr Fan Man, how good are Aerocool Sharks?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> The traitor of a traitor is still a traitor.
> 
> Oh Mr Fan Man, how good are Aerocool Sharks?


Very true....

Haven't tried them myself actually, been thinking about getting one just to give it a go since they are fairly cheap and come in great variety of colors. However, from what I've heard they are OK fans but nothing amazing really. Can be loud(ish) on 12v but should be quiet at 7v. You have any other fans you are looking into? Usually easier to say if I have something to compare too!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Very true....
> 
> Haven't tried them myself actually, been thinking about getting one just to give it a go since they are fairly cheap and come in great variety of colors. However, from what I've heard they are OK fans but nothing amazing really. Can be loud(ish) on 12v but should be quiet at 7v. You have any other fans you are looking into? Usually easier to say if I have something to compare too!


Im doing a colour change. After buying my waterblocks.. You have any recommendation? Blue? obviously


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/60#post_20919201 Finally finished my build,let me know what you guys think....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Im doing a colour change. After buying my waterblocks.. You have any recommendation? Blue? obviously


All right, you going for radiator fans or airlfow?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/60#post_20919201 Finally finished my build,let me know what you guys think....


Looks great Reaper! I knew you wouldn't have any issues. I'm glad you didn't make it look, as Tom says "like spaghetti junction", inside your case and kept the tubing as short as possible. And as much as I like the Enthoo Primo the odds of me changing cases are slim simply because of the amount of modding I did to make the 600T watercooling friendly and unfortunately the Primo is a tad too tall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> The traitor of a traitor is still a traitor.
> 
> Oh Mr Fan Man, how good are Aerocool Sharks?


I have them in my Storm Scout case and they are great fans. The LED's look fantastic, aren't too bright and they push a lot of air. The only downside is at 12V they can get rather loud. But then again it just depends on what your tolerance for noise is and what you consider to be loud. They are quite striking to look at as well. My favourite fans at the moment for aesthetics and acoustics are the Noiseblocker PL-2 fans I'm currently running on my rads. They're pricey but very well made and move quite a bit of air even at reduced speed but are remarkably quiet even at 12V.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> All right, you going for radiator fans or airlfow?


Airflow!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/60#post_20919201 Finally finished my build,let me know what you guys think....


Mate what did you use to connects the gpu blocks together?
are they fittings? if so can you tell me which ones. They would be so much more cheaper than EK links,


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Mate what did you use to connects the gpu blocks together?
> are they fittings? if so can you tell me which ones. They would be so much more cheaper than EK links,


A traitor never reveals his secrets....









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_300_1328&products_id=18401&zenid=efdede6c90d15fb39f0313c73bcf3e5a

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_300_1328&products_id=18402&zenid=efdede6c90d15fb39f0313c73bcf3e5a


----------



## jdk90

Sorry guys.. Might be jumping to the 750D


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Sorry guys.. Might be jumping to the 750D


Do it ,Do it, Do it ,Do it, Do it ,Do it, Do it ,Do it ,Do it ,Do it, Do it ,Do it ,Do it ,Do it, Do it ,Do it....Become a traitor like me....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> A traitor never reveals his secrets....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_300_1328&products_id=18401&zenid=efdede6c90d15fb39f0313c73bcf3e5a
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_300_1328&products_id=18402&zenid=efdede6c90d15fb39f0313c73bcf3e5a


Thanks mate, £19 is so much cheaper than £60 lol


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thanks mate, £19 is so much cheaper than £60 lol


No Prob,only which i had both two and gone with parallel instead of series....

Two Blocks in Parallel

The configuration you use depends on your individual cooling system. A common misconception is that running parallel paths in the same loop is always better. Experimentation is usually suggested. Keep in mind that parallel lines reduce coolant pressure, so results will depend upon the pump and tubing configuration. In a serial system, only 2-3°C is typically added between video blocks.

To illustrate this point, let's say two video blocks are connected in series. The first video block is operating at 45°C, while the second is at 47°C. This is disturbing to some users. They want both video blocks at exactly the same temperature, so the blocks are reconnected in parallel. However, due to the pressure decrease of parallel paths and additional restrictions in the loop, both cards may now operate at 48°C.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> No Prob,only which i had both two and gone with parallel instead of series....
> 
> Two Blocks in Parallel
> 
> The configuration you use depends on your individual cooling system. A common misconception is that running parallel paths in the same loop is always better. Experimentation is usually suggested. Keep in mind that parallel lines reduce coolant pressure, so results will depend upon the pump and tubing configuration. In a serial system, only 2-3°C is typically added between video blocks.
> 
> To illustrate this point, let's say two video blocks are connected in series. The first video block is operating at 45°C, while the second is at 47°C. This is disturbing to some users. They want both video blocks at exactly the same temperature, so the blocks are reconnected in parallel. However, due to the pressure decrease of parallel paths and additional restrictions in the loop, both cards may now operate at 48°C.


So if I bought 2 and put it in instead of just going one it would be better?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> So if I bought 2 and put it in instead of just going one it would be better?


I'm not sure if its better temps,it just seems to make both cards idle/load at the same temps....I'm abit OCD like that,so i would prefer both idling/loading at the same temps....With my setup now one card is 3c higher than the other,but i cant complain because i have seen a 20c drop while playing BF3....


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Do it ,Do it, Do it ,Do it, Do it ,Do it, Do it ,Do it ,Do it ,Do it, Do it ,Do it ,Do it ,Do it, Do it ,Do it....Become a traitor like me....


It really is a nice case, now would be the best time to jump ship as I'm just about to plan my custom loop.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> It really is a nice case, now would be the best time to jump ship as I'm just about to plan my custom loop.


That's why I jumped ship also,because of the water cooling see my sig rig pic....


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> That's why I jumped ship also,because of the water cooling see my sig rig pic....











Does is feel as "well built" as the 600T? I know next to everything from Corsair is great quality, I just haven't seen one in person just yet..
Also I notice you have a 360 rad up top, could you still put a fan controller, disk drive etc. in the lower bays under it? Shame the Samsung logo is upside-down on the SSD's as I have the same..

Back on topic, I love my 600T!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does is feel as "well built" as the 600T? I know next to everything from Corsair is great quality, I just haven't seen one in person just yet..
> Also I notice you have a 360 rad up top, could you still put a fan controller, disk drive etc. in the lower bays under it? Shame the Samsung logo is upside-down on the SSD's as I have the same..
> 
> Back on topic, I love my 600T!


To me the build quality feels good,i have a fan controller in the first slot right where the rad is,dnt have any other thing installed in the other slot,so i have 2 slots unused for when i need my dvd drive or another fan controller....


----------



## Ballashoes

Decided to goof around in 3D Studio Max, what do you guys think? Not everything is perfect to size so it may look a little off.


----------



## AlDyer

Beautiful <3


----------



## Krullmeister

Hey Daryl and Recreational, I found something that you might like!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> Decided to goof around in 3D Studio Max, what do you guys think? Not everything is perfect to size so it may look a little off.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work as always mate!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Hey Daryl and Recreational, I found something that you might like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work as always mate!


OH MY ******* GOD!
THE CARBON FIBER GOD HAS ANSWERED!

Im so buying them! Who makes em~?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> OH MY ******* GOD!
> THE CARBON FIBER GOD HAS ANSWERED!
> 
> Im so buying them! Who makes em~?


http://modmytoys.com/cf_fittings.html

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=modmytoys&

I thought you might like them









Edit: looking at them again, they are Monsoon fittings with some vinyl or something similar for inlays! Still looks good, especially if you have a carbon build


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Hey Daryl and Recreational, I found something that you might like!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work as always mate!


Thanks, now I just need to figure out how to model some tubes!


----------



## Dragoon

I think I'm in love... That 750D is just plain secks.









not... trololol 600T ftw










I'm going mad here... It has been nearly a month since I ordered the last handful of parts for my build!









Not going to order anything else from this store. ヽ(#`Д´)ﾉ Nearly 2 weeks to prepare a couple rotary 90 deg G 1/4 outer thread, a couple G1/4 to G1/4 rotary extension and a dual 10cm CCFL kit...(⇀‸↼‶)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I think I'm in love... That 750D is just plain secks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not... trololol 600T ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going mad here... It has been nearly a month since I ordered the last handful of parts for my build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to order anything else from this store. ヽ(#`Д´)ﾉ Nearly 2 weeks to prepare a couple rotary 90 deg G 1/4 outer thread, a couple G1/4 to G1/4 rotary extension and a dual 10cm CCFL kit...(⇀‸↼‶)


Where did you order?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Where did you order?


It's from a local store (moddingworld.pt)... though local, meaning from Portugal, it's like 300Km away from where I live/work.

I'll have to send them an e-mail asking what's wrong... Though it's weird that they're taking so long, they were quite helpful since I had forgotten a couple fittings on my order and they added them to the existing one to avoid paying extra shipping. But taking 2 weeks to send them over is not right.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> It's from a local store (moddingworld.pt)... though local, meaning from Portugal, it's like 300Km away from where I live/work.
> 
> I'll have to send them an e-mail asking what's wrong... Though it's weird that they're taking so long, they were quite helpful since I had forgotten a couple fittings on my order and they added them to the existing one to avoid paying extra shipping. But taking 2 weeks to send them over is not right.


Maybe they havent got the fittings etc?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Maybe they havent got the fittings etc?


That'd be my guess too, if their supplier doesn't have them in stock it can take quite a while for stuff to come in. However if they didn't inform you about that when you asked to add it to your order than that's quite the oversight on their part.

Send them an email asking about it and you should be able to clear this up


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Maybe they havent got the fittings etc?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That'd be my guess too, if their supplier doesn't have them in stock it can take quite a while for stuff to come in. However if they didn't inform you about that when you asked to add it to your order than that's quite the oversight on their part.
> 
> Send them an email asking about it and you should be able to clear this up


Going back to Sep 16 they sent me a status update e-mail saying that the items were out of stock that they were being shipped from the supplier.
Then, I got one on Sep 25 saying that they were processing my order. That means that they have gotten everything from the supplier and were getting ready to ship them to me.

So, basically ever since Sep 25 that I am to "hear" from them. When I get home I'll be sure to send an e-mail to them asking if anything's wrong.

Thanks guys









I can't freaking wait to get this started lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Going back to Sep 16 they sent me a status update e-mail saying that the items were out of stock that they were being shipped from the supplier.
> Then, I got one on Sep 25 saying that they were processing my order. That means that they have gotten everything from the supplier and were getting ready to ship them to me.
> 
> So, basically ever since Sep 25 that I am to "hear" from them. When I get home I'll be sure to send an e-mail to them asking if anything's wrong.
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't freaking wait to get this started lol


Oh okay, well there can be a number of reasons for that but hope they'll sort it out as soon as possible mate!

I've picked out the components I'll be using for my CPU loop, if all goes according to plan I'll be ordering in about 2.5-3 weeks!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Oh okay, well there can be a number of reasons for that but hope they'll sort it out as soon as possible mate!
> 
> I've picked out the components I'll be using for my CPU loop, if all goes according to plan I'll be ordering in about 2.5-3 weeks!


Nice im just waiting for my gpu blocks to be in stock


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,

I need fittings, im completely confused.
I need,
5 - 45 degree fittings
1 - 90 degree fittings,

Now as there are so many i need some help.

Actually can i just use compression fittings all around? Would it affect waterflow?
Being tight in some places etc??


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I need fittings, im completely confused.
> I need,
> 5 - 45 degree fittings
> 1 - 90 degree fittings,
> 
> Now as there are so many i need some help.
> 
> Actually can i just use compression fittings all around? Would it affect waterflow?
> Being tight in some places etc??


I wouldnt use all compression fittings,what are you comfused about....? and no the compression fittings wouldnt harm your waterflow,the things that would affect waterflow would be either a kink or running really long tubings.....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I wouldnt use all compression fittings,what are you comfused about....? and no the compression fittings wouldnt harm your waterflow,the things that would affect waterflow would be either a kink or running really long tubings.....


I wasjust wondering, because of corners etc, thanks man.
I'll just buy compressions then


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I wasjust wondering, because of corners etc, thanks man.
> I'll just buy compressions then


I was going to use all compression fittings also because its cheaper,but when i looked at how i wanted my tubes to run i decide against it,sometimes you need an angle fitting or two just for clean tube routing....


----------



## Gyrael

Today was an emotional day ;.;

I was finally able to get something I've been needing for a really long time...







The Asus MX279H. It's so pretty ;.;









I also took some better pictures of my rig.



















So, now that my general setup is finished, what do you all think?

Also, what should I get next: another 660 Ti, or a Xonar Essence STX?


----------



## Dragoon

I say get another 660








Sweet looking build you got there









On a side note... Sending the e-mail worked! I got a reply saying that it would be sent today. A few minutes later I got their status update e-mail stating the package was shipped, should arrive tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Today was an emotional day ;.;
> 
> I was finally able to get something I've been needing for a really long time...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Asus MX279H. It's so pretty ;.;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took some better pictures of my rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now that my general setup is finished, what do you all think?
> 
> Also, what should I get next: another 660 Ti, or a Xonar Essence STX?


SLI....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I say get another 660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet looking build you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note... Sending the e-mail worked! I got a reply saying that it would be sent today. A few minutes later I got their status update e-mail stating the package was shipped, should arrive tomorrow or the next day.


Glad you finally sorted everything out,been waiting to see your build underwater....


----------



## Zillerella

So sad that I need to RMA my second EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX now. First with faulty fan and this one got Crazy Coil whine








Should I try to change to an Asus card instead? (I dont care about their bad service, because I live in DK)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Today was an emotional day ;.;
> 
> I was finally able to get something I've been needing for a really long time...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Asus MX279H. It's so pretty ;.;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took some better pictures of my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now that my general setup is finished, what do you all think?
> 
> Also, what should I get next: another 660 Ti, or a Xonar Essence STX?


SLI!

Damn that CM V6!
Here's a cool story, i liked the look of the v6 so much i bought it just for decorations lolll


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I was going to use all compression fittings also because its cheaper,but when i looked at how i wanted my tubes to run i decide against it,sometimes you need an angle fitting or two just for clean tube routing....


Sorry for the double post,
Yeah i was thinking i need 1 x 90 degrees fitting for sure!
I wanted a few 45 degree fittings just for the cpu block and the 200mm rad.
So i might as well go all out. Just need to decide what fittings to get,

As im getting the XSPC 1/4 threaded compression the (black-shiney one), I was wondering if you could help me to get the angle fittings to match the colour and threads.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sorry for the double post,
> Yeah i was thinking i need 1 x 90 degrees fitting for sure!
> I wanted a few 45 degree fittings just for the cpu block and the 200mm rad.
> So i might as well go all out. Just need to decide what fittings to get,
> 
> As im getting the XSPC 1/4 threaded compression the (black-shiney one), I was wondering if you could help me to get the angle fittings to match the colour and threads.


Also i need to know how the fittings connects to the blocks? Do i need 2 compressions per angled fittings or?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Today was an emotional day ;.;
> 
> I was finally able to get something I've been needing for a really long time...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Asus MX279H. It's so pretty ;.;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took some better pictures of my rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now that my general setup is finished, what do you all think?
> 
> Also, what should I get next: another 660 Ti, or a Xonar Essence STX?


I personally just bought a Xonar Essence STX. I highly recommend it, but try and look for a used one. It will be much cheaper that way. I love mine and actually have trouble playing games since all I want to do now is listen to music.


----------



## Gyrael

Thanks, everyone. Looks like SLI won by a landslide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> SLI!
> 
> Damn that CM V6!
> Here's a cool story, i liked the look of the v6 so much i bought it just for decorations lolll


Haha, yeah. It was the best looking option under 50 bucks. I almost got a Thermalright Macho instead which I think is supposed to be quieter, but the V6GT is so pretty I had to go with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I personally just bought a Xonar Essence STX. I highly recommend it, but try and look for a used one. It will be much cheaper that way. I love mine and actually have trouble playing games since all I want to do now is listen to music.


I've seen it sitting on Amazon at 170 bucks for a while now. Is that too much?

I do have a Soundblaster X-Fi XtremeMusic, so it's not like I have bad audio. Since I imagine SLI will give me a more significant performance bump, I think I'll go with that. The Xonar is so tempting too though!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I personally just bought a Xonar Essence STX. I highly recommend it, but try and look for a used one. It will be much cheaper that way. I love mine and actually have trouble playing games since all I want to do now is listen to music.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen it sitting on Amazon at 170 bucks for a while now. Is that too much?
> 
> I do have a Soundblaster X-Fi XtremeMusic, so it's not like I have bad audio. Since I imagine SLI will give me a more significant performance bump, I think I'll go with that. The Xonar is so tempting too though!
Click to expand...

At $170 it is still definitely worth it, but I just bought one used from the OCN marketplace for $110 shipped. If in the future you do end up getting the STX, I would recommend looking for a used one here.


----------



## Krullmeister

I got an STX as well and it's the shiznitz. Definitively can vouch for it!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I've got the stx too, it's awesome!

I used the onboard audio again with my headphones and damn such a difference!

Only get it though when your headphones are worth it.

I need to clean my rig it's like a dust machine at the moment. Still no WC for me, guess it's probably for next year. Only thing I'm gonna spend money on this year are my PS4 and maybe the new Nexus phone.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I've got the stx too, it's awesome!
> 
> I used the onboard audio again with my headphones and damn such a difference!
> 
> Only get it though when your headphones are worth it.
> 
> I need to clean my rig it's like a dust machine at the moment. Still no WC for me, guess it's probably for next year. Only thing I'm gonna spend money on this year are my PS4 and maybe the new Nexus phone.


Hiiiiiiiiii Sparkles!

I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. No WC for me till next year. Have too many priorities this year to commit to







For example, am planning to snatch the new AMD R9 290X once it hits the shelves. Plus I'll be making a trip to Brisbane next month to visit a friend and to give myself a holiday









Oh, plus recently I just got myself the Galaxy Note 3. So yeah, i'm pretty much running on fumes now


----------



## AlDyer

I don't even have a soundcard


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I don't even have a soundcard


Dont worry man. i dont eaither









I have just bought a another motherboard (diffrent REV)
I need to buy 2 waterblocks,
1 radiator.
1 Clicky Keyboard








Another sets of headphone (console and pc)

WHY cant i be rich


----------



## Dragoon

Lemme join the "why can't I be rich" boat lol









This watercooling setup will be my last upgrade for my rig... at least for a couple years if I succeed in what I am seriously considering; saving up money for something really big (not technology related







), at least for me. Depending on how things go, I might be able to buy a thing or two in the mean time.

I'm well served with my phone (Sensation XE), sound card (Auzentech x-Fi Forte) and rig all together. What I may get in the future is either a KB or both KB/mouse.


----------



## Krullmeister

I spent all my money on keyboards









WC next month though!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I've got the stx too, it's awesome!
> 
> I used the onboard audio again with my headphones and damn such a difference!
> 
> Only get it though when your headphones are worth it.
> 
> I need to clean my rig it's like a dust machine at the moment. Still no WC for me, guess it's probably for next year. Only thing I'm gonna spend money on this year are my PS4 and maybe the new Nexus phone.


Where you been hiding....What games will you play on the ps4 that you cant get for p.c....?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I don't even have a soundcard


Same here,was going to buy one once for almost $200,then i figured i game on a 50in TV so i went and got a surround home theatre instead,best money i have spent,games sounds good,movies sound even better....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I spent all my money on keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WC next month though!


Until you see another keyboard you have to get....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Until you see another keyboard you have to get....


You have no idea how hard it's been.... There have been like 3 keyboards I've been tempted to get since I got my last one last month!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys i need your help,i need to make a club signature for my corsair 750D club,anyone has any ideas how to make them.....OHHHH krully just curious how many keyboards do you own....?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys i need your help,i need to make a club signature for my corsair 750D club,anyone has any ideas how to make them.....OHHHH krully just curious how many keyboards do you own....?


I have two at the moment, but I've owned 5 different Ducky keyboards in the past year









Here's an example of one
















Corsair 750D Owners Club









Code:



Code:


[CENTER]:kookoo:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club]Corsair 750D Owners Club[/URL] :kookoo:[/CENTER]


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I have two at the moment, but I've owned 5 different Ducky keyboards in the past year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example of one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 750D Owners Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER]:kookoo:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club]Corsair 750D Owners Club[/URL] :kookoo:[/CENTER]


That looks good,how did you make it,also how do you put a link to the 750d page,noob here...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> That looks good,how did you make it,also how do you put a link to the 750d page,noob here...


I like the smileys ;D

Anywho, you have a button in the editor labeled link (looks like a chain). Go in there, paste the link and then when it gets inserted into the editior, the second part of the link you can write what ever you want.

Code:



Code:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club]insert what ever you want in here |that's what she said|[/URL]

Then just center it and add some cool smileys or what ever!


----------



## AlDyer

I need a mechanical keyboard and most certainly headphones, because my current ones are broken from the cord..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I need a mechanical keyboard and most certainly headphones, because my current ones are broken from the cord..


Ducky!
Also I have now got 2 gigabyte 990fxa ud5,
Anyone looking to upgrade or downgrade?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I need a mechanical keyboard and most certainly headphones, because my current ones are broken from the cord..


Go to the local store. Then buy a 10$ headphone and a 20$ keyboard. More than enough for BF4


----------



## Dragoon

Finally! Dem items arrived! F







k yea

Gotta test the CCFLs before throwing a party...

EDIT: CCFLs are alive. They're really bright too.


----------



## AlDyer

I only really need headphones. And I need them bad


----------



## tatun3

Just ended building my 600t.

From Chile










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Solonowarion

Beautiful tatun. Very nice.


----------



## Gyrael

Jesus, that's gorgeous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I've got the stx too, it's awesome!
> 
> I used the onboard audio again with my headphones and damn such a difference!
> 
> Only get it though when your headphones are worth it.


Oh, they are. I have Sennheiser HD558s and I love them.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatun3*
> 
> Just ended building my 600t.
> 
> From Chile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really Great Looking build man....


----------



## ski-bum

Like others, my fan controller has died. I've already contacted Corsair for a replacement.
Has anyone swapped out their fan controller and if so was it difficult? Some instructions on how to do it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## navit

It wasn't hard just takes a litte time.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> It wasn't hard just takes a litte time.


Do you know how it's done?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> You have no idea how hard it's been.... There have been like 3 keyboards I've been tempted to get since I got my last one last month!


I feel your pain. I have been a keyboard/mouse addict for decades. I finally got help for my problem.

If everyone would only give to the Peripheral Addiction Strategic Support Establishment (PASSE), people like us wouldn't have to suffer for so long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatun3*
> 
> Just ended building my 600t.
> 
> From Chile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice job man. Love the acrylic tubing. Great fit on everything too.


----------



## ski-bum

Too bad the fan controllers SUCK.


----------



## navit

True it does suck. You just have to take the front off if I remember and the rest is easy to figure. Be carefulness with the clips.


----------



## Recr3ational

COOKIES FOR THE FIRST PERSON to tell me what silver spray paint I need to match the colour of my case. I put in my new motherboard, and slightly scratched the top of my case.


----------



## cyph3rz

Hey everybody I bought a new Zalman CNPS9900MAX-R CPU fan from Newegg. It was kind of a pain to install but It's a really good fan with red LEDs. But I must say that the red LEDs are not bright but that's ok for me. I've got two white cold cathodes top and bottom which light up the case nice. But without them the red LEDs would be brighter. Anyway It's quiet on idle and it's not bad under load either. I highly recommend it for lower temps and it looks awesome. Here are two pictures and will post more tomorrow.


----------



## Krullmeister

Look what arrived today!





No it's not for my rig unfortunately, just for a bunch of USB cables









PSU sleeving comes later!


----------



## Recr3ational

Update guys,

I recently bought a REV 3 990FXA-UD5

I am now at the 5GHz i was chasing for so long!
Its been a good day!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Update guys,
> 
> I recently bought a REV 3 990FXA-UD5
> 
> I am now at the 5GHz i was chasing for so long!
> Its been a good day!


Awesome! Be careful with that board though. Make sure you have a good fan blowing down on your VRMs if not your board is gonna overheat very very fast, and likely damage it. Not to make you paranoid but that's what i've seen lately of AMD Giga boards. <-- Reason I stick with Asus


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Awesome! Be careful with that board though. Make sure you have a good fan blowing down on your VRMs if not your board is gonna overheat very very fast, and likely damage it. Not too make you paranoid but that's what i've seen lately of AMD Giga boards. <-- Reason I stick with Asus


Yeah man thanks,
I've seen it too. I'm actually not on 5ghz 24:7 but on my old UD5 I couldn't get it to 4.8 without being on like 1.6v lol.

But now I'm im happy on 4.8 KNOWING that I can go higher









£150 just for the peace of mind.
TOTALLY worth it!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah man thanks,
> I've seen it too. I'm actually not on 5ghz 24:7 but on my old UD5 I couldn't get it to 4.8 without being on like 1.6v lol.
> 
> But now I'm im happy on 4.8 KNOWING that I can go higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £150 just for the peace of mind.
> TOTALLY worth it!


What vcore are you at 5/4.8Ghz? For me im currently 1.512v for 24/7 5Ghz


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> What vcore are you at 5/4.8Ghz? For me im currently 1.512v for 24/7 5Ghz


Er.. I.4 something V, I'm in bed at the moment on my phone lol

At 5 I'm a bit higher than you


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Er.. I.4 something V, I'm in bed at the moment on my phone lol
> 
> At 5 I'm a bit higher than you


Awright awesome! Its 10+am here...back to work.


----------



## roflcopter159

Does anyone else's side door fit this terribly? Any suggestions on how to fix this? The other side is a little off, but no where near as badly.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I have a similar issue, I've found if you rock the panel back and forth a couple of times before you close it helps to settle the panel into position. This is one of those necessary evils we have to deal with the case I'm afraid.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I have a similar issue, I've found if you rock the panel back and forth a couple of times before you close it helps to settle the panel into position. This is one of those necessary evils we have to deal with the case I'm afraid.


Alright, thanks. I think this weekend I'm going to look more into fixing that permanently. In the mean time, I'll try your method.


----------



## Solonowarion

Yeah mine fits so tight at the top. Chips my paint job


----------



## Ghost12

Does a 35.5mm thick xspc 240mm rad fit in the top of this case and clear the board and more specifically the atx plug?

Thanks


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Does a 35.5mm thick xspc 240mm rad fit in the top of this case and clear the board and more specifically the atx plug?
> 
> I don't think so. I have 25mm fans on the inside and it almost does not fit.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Gyrael

I've been reading up about the Xonar Essence and the Sound Blaster Z/Zx. I know a few of you said you owned the Essence. I've read a lot of people saying the card is pretty bad with positional audio in games, while many praise the Z series in this aspect. Is this still true? I was set on getting it since I'm very obsessive about audio quality for music, but now I'm not so sure it's worth sacrificing positional audio entirely.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*


Thanks +1


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I've been reading up about the Xonar Essence and the Sound Blaster Z/Zx. I know a few of you said you owned the Essence. I've read a lot of people saying the card is pretty bad with positional audio in games, while many praise the Z series in this aspect. Is this still true? I was set on getting it since I'm very obsessive about audio quality for music, but now I'm not so sure it's worth sacrificing positional audio entirely.


Never noticed a problem with locating other players in games. All though I don't have that much experience with it and I hate running virtual surround so I might not be the best person to ask. The music quality is top notch though, can't get much better than that from an internal DAC.


----------



## Dragoon

Build log, *Kōhaku* has begun!

Heres da link, kthx.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Alright, thanks. I think this weekend I'm going to look more into fixing that permanently. In the mean time, I'll try your method.


Bend it abit? I had the problem but i bent it, quite alot, now its flush


----------



## cyph3rz

Updated pics. What I don't like about the case is how easily the side window can scratch and you have to be careful what you clean it with. I first remove any dust with a swiffer cloth. Then I remove any smudges with a fine cleaning cloth to clean glasses. Sometimes I just want to remove the side window and install the grille without fans just to have passive airflow.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Does a 35.5mm thick xspc 240mm rad fit in the top of this case and clear the board and more specifically the atx plug?
> 
> Thanks


No, max 30mm. I have an EX240 atm getting it ready for the loop soon. My plan is to install it at the top between the grill and the grill will be open wing up.



2012 pic...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> No, max 30mm. I have an EX240 atm getting it ready for the loop soon. My plan is to install it at the top between the grill and the grill will be open wing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 pic...


Ah ok, I also have an ex240 but fits in the roof of my phantom 410 also with a 120 at the rear exhaust, I was only considering swapping for the acrylic window mod, wont bother now. Thanks anyway


----------



## roflcopter159

Hey, does anyone have any experience with these filters? If so, could you provide some pictures of them on your set up?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey, does anyone have any experience with these filters? If so, could you provide some pictures of them on your set up?


If you have pets, i heard they work nicely.


----------



## Branish

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*






Does anyone else's side door fit this terribly? Any suggestions on how to fix this? The other side is a little off, but no where near as badly.

That's not unusual. My side panels are nowhere near flush with the front and rear bezels. People always rave about Corsair case quality and although I really like the 600T, the build quality is nowhere near as good as my $90 Cooler Master Storm Scout. I was amazed when I got my 600T at how cheap it felt especially since the case is almost $200. I know a lot of R&D went into the case especially in making sure the paint on the plastic parts matches the steel parts and the space efficiency is great but the build quality is well, okay at best.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> That's not unusual. My side panels are nowhere near flush with the front and rear bezels. People always rave about Corsair case quality and although I really like the 600T, the build quality is nowhere near as good as my $90 Cooler Master Storm Scout. I was amazed when I got my 600T at how cheap it felt especially since the case is almost $200. I know a lot of R&D went into the case especially in making sure the paint on the plastic parts matches the steel parts and the space efficiency is great but the build quality is well, okay at best.


I too switched from a Scout to this case. That shocked me greatly when I got the case out of the box and I started looking at it. Sure, the paint may be a great match and what not, but I would rather have better fitting components than a perfect paint job.


----------



## Recr3ational

Anybody know and RGB lights i can get from the UK?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Anybody know and RGB lights i can get from the UK?


Yea, these are great, definitively recommend them:

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Phobya-LED-Flexlight-HighDensity-30cm-RGB-18x-SMD-LEDacute;s_20990.html

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Phobya-LED-Flexlight-RGB-controller-with-IR-Remote-controller_21109.html

There are other sizes as well but I think 30 is the perfect length for the 600T


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea, these are great, definitively recommend them:
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Phobya-LED-Flexlight-HighDensity-30cm-RGB-18x-SMD-LEDacute;s_20990.html
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Phobya-LED-Flexlight-RGB-controller-with-IR-Remote-controller_21109.html
> 
> There are other sizes as well but I think 30 is the perfect length for the 600T


Cheers mate, need to look at that. Cost a bomb though.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Cheers mate, need to look at that. Cost a bomb though.


The Bitfenix Alchemy strips go for the price of one of those strips plus the controller over here









Might pick some up when I order my WC stuff, the controller seem to be a pain to place though.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey, does anyone have any experience with these filters? If so, could you provide some pictures of them on your set up?


Quite a few people were using them earlier in the thread. In fact, there is a link to them on the op. Sorry, I don't have time to scan the thread for pictures. You could do that yourself if you really need a picture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Anybody know and RGB lights i can get from the UK?


These should be available in the UK:

http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/98-hue-case-accessory

It's true RGB, so it can be any colour you want. It also has different pulsating modes you can get by pressing the controls. There is also a mode that will fade through all the colours. It's also pretty cheap (I got mine for $34.99 cdn). The LED strip it comes with is long enough to go around the entire 600T.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/98-hue-case-accessory
> 
> It's true RGB, so it can be any colour you want. It also has different pulsating modes you can get by pressing the controls. There is also a mode that will fade through all the colours. It's also pretty cheap (I got mine for $34.99 cdn). The LED strip it comes with is long enough to go around the entire 600T.


Cheers, but i don't have spare dvd bay cos of my RES.
Thanks though


----------



## RocketAbyss

Looks like our case's younger brother has emerged: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2013/10/14/corsair-graphite-230t-review/1


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Looks like our case's younger brother has emerged: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2013/10/14/corsair-graphite-230t-review/1


Oh wow, that looks more like a Carbide to me but interesting to say the least to finally have another Graphite case!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Not digging that, such a depart from the 600.


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED:*

It's been a while since this thread was updated. My work schedule has become unpredictable so time has been hard to come by. Because of all the dead links, reposted pics, and to make updating easier, I've decided to remove the pic links from the OP. You can still use the "search this thread" button and search by user name.

Also added the 230T to the members list.

Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> *OP UPDATED:*
> 
> It's been a while since this thread was updated. My work schedule has become unpredictable so time has been hard to come by. Because of all the dead links, reposted pics, and to make updating easier, I've decided to remove the pic links from the OP. You can still use the "search this thread" button and search by user name.
> 
> Also added the 230T to the members list.
> 
> Welcome to all the new members.


Long time since I've seen you around here boss!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> *OP UPDATED:*
> 
> It's been a while since this thread was updated. My work schedule has become unpredictable so time has been hard to come by. Because of all the dead links, reposted pics, and to make updating easier, I've decided to remove the pic links from the OP. You can still use the "search this thread" button and search by user name.
> 
> Also added the 230T to the members list.
> 
> Welcome to all the new members.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Long time since I've seen you around here boss!


For sure, long time no see! Good thing the OP's updated again and I think it's definitively a good idea to remove the pics links, makes it easier to look at.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> For sure, long time no see! Good thing the OP's updated again and I think it's definitively a good idea to remove the pics links, makes it easier to look at.


+1, yeah that! Made it so noone can look at my rubbish early build hahaha

Disclaimer, I'm not saying that my current build is good.


----------



## roflcopter159

I can't tell if I like the 230T or not. On one hand its interesting looking, but on the other I know that I probably wouldn't buy it. I would rather have a smaller form factor version of the 600T. I guess I can't really establish how the 230T fits into the Graphite name.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Instead of the 230T, I wished Corsair had gone with a bigger, more custom WC friendly case with the likes of a 600T. Not necessarily a V2.0, but like a 650T or something. Well, one can only hope for so much eh?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> *OP UPDATED:*
> 
> It's been a while since this thread was updated. My work schedule has become unpredictable so time has been hard to come by. Because of all the dead links, reposted pics, and to make updating easier, I've decided to remove the pic links from the OP. You can still use the "search this thread" button and search by user name.
> 
> Also added the 230T to the members list.
> 
> Welcome to all the new members.


Thanks for the effort. Nice to see you around.


----------



## Dragoon

Honestly... I find the 230T unworthy of the Graphite name.







First thing that popped into my mind was a picture of the Antec 300/302...

Corsair should've bought something like Graphite 900T









The massiveness of the Obsidian 900D with the design of the 600T







. Now that would be THE case


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Honestly... I find the 230T unworthy of the Graphite name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing that popped into my mind was a picture of the Antec 300/302...
> 
> Corsair should've bought something like Graphite 900T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The massiveness of the Obsidian 900D with the design of the 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now that would be THE case


I'm not sure I'd like that actually









I think the 600T design would be best in a m-atx form factor. It kinda works in the atx one but a m-atx version would be godly!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Honestly... I find the 230T unworthy of the Graphite name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing that popped into my mind was a picture of the Antec 300/302...
> 
> Corsair should've bought something like Graphite 900T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The massiveness of the Obsidian 900D with the design of the 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now that would be THE case


Not rushing you are anything but dnt you have a build log to update with some progress and pics....Yeah there I said it,eager to see your build....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Honestly... I find the 230T unworthy of the Graphite name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing that popped into my mind was a picture of the Antec 300/302...
> 
> Corsair should've bought something like Graphite 900T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The massiveness of the Obsidian 900D with the design of the 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now that would be THE case


True no doubt. But I rather the 900D stay up there without "tainting" the graphite name









An M-Atx "350T" and a bigger WC friendly "750T" would be ideal imo


----------



## hakz

It should've been 230R


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> It should've been 230R


I agree!

WE WANT THE GRAPHITE LINE TO BE PURE, WE DON'T TAKE KINDLY TO BUDGET CASES AROUND HERE!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I agree!
> 
> WE WANT THE GRAPHITE LINE TO BE PURE, WE DON'T TAKE KINDLY TO BUDGET CASES AROUND HERE!


I concur! We should sign a petition to have it removed from the Graphite line


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I concur! We should sign a petition to have it removed from the Graphite line


I agree, we are the people who own the Graphites, I think we should have a say in this decision!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I agree, we are the people who own the Graphites, I think we should have a say in this decision!


It is not worthy to belong to the Graphites!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> It is not worthy to belong to the Graphites!


PURGE THE MIGHTY GRAPHITE LINE OF UNWORTHY CASES!


----------



## Mozz13

Hey guys. Here I am needing your share of wisdom again. Recently I decided to watercooled my 600t. original plan was to put 240, 120, and 200mm rad in it. Currently I'm only using the 240 rad only because I didn't have long enough screws for the 120 and the 200mm won't fit in front of the case.







How do you fit the phobya 200mm v2 in front of the case without any modding?? I use the bitfenix 200mm fan if it makes any difference. I asked in this club before I bought my stuff and jamaican reaper told me it will fit without any modding or hassle. The rad just a tad too tall and it hits the lower 5.25 drive bay. Any help would be really great. Note: I don't have any power tools at all. Only my trusty screwdriver.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mozz13*
> 
> Hey guys. Here I am needing your share of wisdom again. Recently I decided to watercooled my 600t. original plan was to put 240, 120, and 200mm rad in it. Currently I'm only using the 240 rad only because I didn't have long enough screws for the 120 and the 200mm won't fit in front of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you fit the phobya 200mm v2 in front of the case without any modding?? I use the bitfenix 200mm fan if it makes any difference. I asked in this club before I bought my stuff and jamaican reaper told me it will fit without any modding or hassle. The rad just a tad too tall and it hits the lower 5.25 drive bay. Any help would be really great. Note: I don't have any power tools at all. Only my trusty screwdriver.


I haven't done it myself but I think you need the ports on it to be faced downwards otherwise it won't fit. I'll let someone else that's done it give you more details but that's usually the main problem.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> PURGE THE MIGHTY GRAPHITE LINE OF UNWORTHY CASES!


OF THE UNWORTHY CASE*

There is only one lesser model in our midst


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> OF THE UNWORTHY CASE*
> 
> There is only one lesser model in our midst


I'm not sure I like the black version


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mozz13*
> 
> Hey guys. Here I am needing your share of wisdom again. Recently I decided to watercooled my 600t. original plan was to put 240, 120, and 200mm rad in it. Currently I'm only using the 240 rad only because I didn't have long enough screws for the 120 and the 200mm won't fit in front of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you fit the phobya 200mm v2 in front of the case without any modding?? I use the bitfenix 200mm fan if it makes any difference. I asked in this club before I bought my stuff and jamaican reaper told me it will fit without any modding or hassle. The rad just a tad too tall and it hits the lower 5.25 drive bay. Any help would be really great. Note: I don't have any power tools at all. Only my trusty screwdriver.


I remember posting a pic of a 600t with a phobya 200mm fan in the front and you said that was how you wanted you build,just curious how your rad wont fit,most if not all 600t with a front rad tends to be a phobta....





These 2 rads worked without any modding of the 5.25 bay drive as far as i can see....


----------



## Mozz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I remember posting a pic of a 600t with a phobya 200mm fan in the front and you said that was how you wanted you build,just curious how your rad wont fit,most if not all 600t with a front rad tends to be a phobta....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 rads worked without any modding of the 5.25 bay drive as far as i can see....


That's exactly what I wanted to do as well when I put into the case, it won't do. I put the port at the bottom and the top tank hits the lower bay. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Zooty Cat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mozz13*
> 
> That's exactly what I wanted to do as well when I put into the case, it won't do. I put the port at the bottom and the top tank hits the lower bay. Did I do something wrong?






I think I remember this build and they had to cut a small section out of the bottom of the case.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm not sure I like the black version


You racist ****!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> You racist ****!


I expected better from krully....


----------



## Mozz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> 
> I think I remember this build and they had to cut a small section out of the bottom of the case.


Oh shoot. I don't want to cut it at all. Hmm.. It only needs to be moved a little bit lower. Probably if it comes to worst, need to do it ghetto style (work it out with zip ties).


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I expected better from krully....


Wanna fight about it??!?!?!?!









Meet me out back in 5


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mozz13*
> 
> That's exactly what I wanted to do as well when I put into the case, it won't do. I put the port at the bottom and the top tank hits the lower bay. Did I do something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I remember this build and they had to cut a small section out of the bottom of the case.
Click to expand...

do you have to? ain't it just screwable or riveted or sumthin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm not sure I like the black version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You racist ****!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mozz13*
> 
> Oh shoot. I don't want to cut it at all. Hmm.. It only needs to be moved a little bit lower. Probably if it comes to worst, need to do it ghetto style (work it out with zip ties).


http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/50940#post_20995440 check this page and PM this guy ''GhostDog99'' ,he has a 600t watercooled with a 200mm rad installed....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Wanna fight about it??!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet me out back in 5


Out back and cant seem to find krully,where you hiding....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Out back and cant seem to find krully,where you hiding....


Sorry, I had to go on break and grab some meatballs with lingonberry jam!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Sorry, I had to go on break and grab some meatballs with lingonberry jam!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*


I'll send some surströmming your way as a compensation!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'll send some surströmming your way as a compensation!


If i can have some coffee with that you have a deal....


----------



## Dragoon

Thou shall not taint the graphite name!!1 Never! (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻

Ahem... I'm a bit too late.. ┬┬◡ﾉ(° -°ﾉ)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm not sure I'd like that actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 600T design would be best in a m-atx form factor. It kinda works in the atx one but a m-atx version would be godly!


I like large EATX cases, my previous was an Antec P190, so I wouldn't really mind something as big as a 800D/900D with a design close to the 600T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Not rushing you are anything but dnt you have a build log to update with some progress and pics....Yeah there I said it,eager to see your build....


(`･ω･´)ゞ Yes sir, working on it! lol

I don't really have much time to do some modding during weekdays, I get home a bit late. Even yesterday I arrived past midnight from work









I'm also waiting to see if I can get the panel done by machine, else I know where I can get a stainless steel sheet, measure and cut it my self, then bend it. I can't really do anything else without the custom front panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> True no doubt. But I rather the 900D stay up there without "tainting" the graphite name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An M-Atx "350T" and a bigger WC friendly "750T" would be ideal imo


Hmm, true... I agree. A more watercooling friendly graphite would be nice.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Sadly my 600T has been replaced with an Air 540 as of last month.

However, I saw this review on Bit-Tech today and thought I'd share it here because I know a few people were hoping to see the Graphite line of cases expanded...

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2013/10/14/corsair-graphite-230t-review/1

There is a new kid on the block now. He looks kinda funny, but I think I like him. The orange is a neat idea. I could see people doing some really cool builds in this case, although it is a little lacking in space for water cooling.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Wanna fight about it??!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet me out back in 5


Krull what is your addiction with wanting to fight! Mr Rocky Balboa!

Oh an update guys.
I went on a spending spree.
So I bought:

SAPPHIRE 6870
Fractal Design R3 (don't worry not a traitor... cough * Jamaican cough*
10 x XSPC Compression fittings
5 x XSPC 45 degree fittings
Phobya 200mm radiator v2
2 x 7970 EK Blocks


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Krull what is your addiction with wanting to fight! Mr Rocky Balboa!
> 
> Oh an update guys.
> I went on a spending spree.
> So I bought:
> 
> SAPPHIRE 6870
> Fractal Design R3 (don't worry not a traitor... cough * Jamaican cough*
> 10 x XSPC Compression fittings
> 5 x XSPC 45 degree fittings
> Phobya 200mm radiator v2
> 2 x 7970 EK Blocks


What can I say, I'm an Internet tough guy


----------



## Mozz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/50940#post_20995440 check this page and PM this guy ''GhostDog99'' ,he has a 600t watercooled with a 200mm rad installed....


Cheers mate!! Much appreciated.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Sadly my 600T has been replaced with an Air 540 as of last month.
> 
> However, I saw this review on Bit-Tech today and thought I'd share it here because I know a few people were hoping to see the Graphite line of cases expanded...
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2013/10/14/corsair-graphite-230t-review/1
> 
> There is a new kid on the block now. He looks kinda funny, but I think I like him. The orange is a neat idea. I could see people doing some really cool builds in this case, although it is a little lacking in space for water cooling.


for a MSRP of $80, and probably as low as $50-$60 on sale, its a pretty nice little case.


----------



## Branish

Man that 230T is ugly and it looks really cheap. My apologies to 230T owners but after all this time since the Graphite Series has been out that's all they could come up with? It looks like someone designed it on their coffee break.


----------



## Krullmeister

Yea I find it weird that they actually called it a Graphite case... It's a Carbide case through and through, it's even based on the 200R.... It would make sooo much more sense if it just was called 230R instead of 230T. That's my biggest grudge with it. Other than that it looks like a decent case for the price.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Man that 230T is ugly and it looks really cheap. My apologies to 230T owners but after all this time since the Graphite Series has been out that's all they could come up with? It looks like someone designed it on their coffee break.


Aye, for £70 you could get decent cases too.
The 200r is half the price and probably better than the 230T. Maybe they tried to make a unique case like they did with the outside of the 600T?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Aye, for £70 you could get decent cases too.
> The 200r is half the price and probably better than the 230T. Maybe they tried to make a unique case like they did with the outside of the 600T?


Thing is, it's not really unique... it's just a slightly flashier 200R with one choice of a bright color and then the silver and black color we've seen on the 600T. Other than that, it's a really tame design.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Aye, for £70 you could get decent cases too.
> The 200r is half the price and probably better than the 230T. Maybe they tried to make a unique case like they did with the outside of the 600T?
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, it's not really unique... it's just a slightly flashier 200R with one choice of a bright color and then the silver and black color we've seen on the 600T. Other than that, it's a really tame design.
Click to expand...

I agree, there really isn't anything flashy about it besides the orange color of one of the 3 versions. It doesn't look awful, but it doesn't make sense to put it as a Graphite series case. It doesn't have rounded edges, everything is a sharper triangular look, nothing like the 600t.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Thing is, it's not really unique... it's just a slightly flashier 200R with one choice of a bright color and then the silver and black color we've seen on the 600T. Other than that, it's a really tame design.


I prefer the 200r, I think they failed with this one. Unless this case has some kind of secret Tardis or something, for £70 I think it's a rip off.


----------



## Gyrael

Graphite seems to be their "this doesn't really fit anywhere else" series.

Personally I think the 230T is okay. I really don't like the side, but aside from than it's kinda nice. I wouldn't buy it though.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I remember posting a pic of a 600t with a phobya 200mm fan in the front and you said that was how you wanted you build,just curious how your rad wont fit,most if not all 600t with a front rad tends to be a phobta....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 rads worked without any modding of the 5.25 bay drive as far as i can see....


Staph... ~$700 watercooling equipments are just sitting right next to me, I haven't yet start working on it... and I wouldn't put that 600t on the edge balcony there...


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea I find it weird that they actually called it a Graphite case... It's a Carbide case through and through, it's even based on the 200R.... It would make sooo much more sense if it just was called 230R instead of 230T. That's my biggest grudge with it. Other than that it looks like a decent case for the price.


IT IS NOT WORTHY!!! HANG HIM! I mean...IT!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I prefer the 200r, I think they failed with this one. Unless this case has some kind of secret Tardis or something, for £70 I think it's a rip off.


Yeah the 200R at least has some elegance to it. I don't know, perhaps I was a little harsh on the 230T. I just feel that the 600T is one of their best looking cases and it's a shame that they didn't release something with a similar elegance or lines. If not for the name you'd have no idea looking at the two Graphite Series cases, that they belong to the same series. The Carbide series all have a similar look. It's a bit of a strange one really as TTL would say.


----------



## Darkcyde

Reworked the OP a bit. Added moar case pics and some 230T reviews.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Reworked the OP a bit. Added moar case pics and some 230T reviews.


Thanks OP! Great job!









On a more important note: George if you are reading this, get rid of the 230T from the Graphite lineup!


----------



## Kraaner

Hey guys, new Graphite owner here









I'm loving the 600t, I've had absolutely no issues with it.
I'm going to keep my build clean and simple, the only thing I still want to change is the 200mm fan with a Bitfenix Spectre Pro.
Also going to follow Buttsy's Guide and see if I can get a sexy clear acrylic pannel on this beast


----------



## Zillerella

No reason to get the spectre pro. It's really not that good and loud on max. Get the CM Megaflow instead








Anyway there is no good 200mm that is perfect. Tho noctua are working on one


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> No reason to get the spectre pro. It's really not that good and loud on max. Get the CM Megaflow instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway there is no good 200mm that is perfect. Tho noctua are working on one


Good advice. The Spectre Pros look good but don't move much air.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Good advice. The Spectre Pros look good but don't move much air.


And quality wise they are utter rubbish!









Can definitively vouch for the Megaflow though!


----------



## Kraaner

Thanks guys, will definitely have look at the Megaflow


----------



## Gyrael

Obligatory "the 3 Spectre Pros I've owned have worked perfectly for me" post.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Ive got 3 spectre's that all run great as well


----------



## Recr3ational

Good news and bad news,

As I recently decided to buy a house. I sort off cancelled my order for my water cooling parts


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Good news and bad news,
> 
> As I recently decided to buy a house. I sort off cancelled my order for my water cooling parts


Aww.... Look on the bright side though, new battlestation and a new workstation!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Aww.... Look on the bright side though, new battlestation and a new workstation!


Well I say "buy" it's still in the works. Technically I can still buy the parts but I won't eat for a week haha.

I HATE BEING 21. The wage sucks at my age.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well I say "buy" it's still in the works. Technically I can still buy the parts but I won't eat for a week haha.
> 
> I HATE BEING 21. The wage sucks at my age.


Ah, ok... But lets be honest, what's more important? Parts or food? (hint: parts)


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, ok... But lets be honest, what's more important? Parts or food? (hint: parts)


I second that!

After all, refer to my avatar. Food is overrated


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I second that!
> 
> After all, refer to my avatar. Food is overrated


Guys don't tempt me man! This is a serious moment of my life, I could have a really nice.... Ahh **** it. I'll just buy it again.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well I say "buy" it's still in the works. Technically I can still buy the parts but I won't eat for a week haha.
> 
> I HATE BEING 21. The wage sucks at my age.


If you're buying a house at 21, then you're wage isn't too bad!









You guys make me want to put my stuff back in the empty 600T in my closet. It's such a fun case to build in! Maybe I should move my HTPC into this case instead of selling it like I intended.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I second that!
> 
> After all, refer to my avatar. Food is overrated


I third that ;D

are you getting a big house or will I see you in a cardboard box somewhere?!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I third that ;D
> 
> are you getting a big house or will I see you in a cardboard box somewhere?!


Probably the very same cardboard box our 600Ts come in


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> *Graphite seems to be their "this doesn't really fit anywhere else" series.*
> 
> Personally I think the 230T is okay. I really don't like the side, but aside from than it's kinda nice. I wouldn't buy it though.


right. this also applies to the people who have them









_*runs away_


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> right. this also applies to the people who have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*runs away_












I think that this thread has proven that time and time again.

Corsair ->







<- 600T owners

"You are our _special_ customers aren't ya! you are so very very special"


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Probably the very same cardboard box our 600Ts come in


Pfft, no. Hopefully not.
Nah just a simple 3 bed house







. This is if I can get a bloody mortgage. Cos I'm young and all.


----------



## Dragoon

We may be going against the trend, but there's still a Graphite club








The 600T is the secks in the form of computer case though...

I felt kinda lonely back when I had the P190... I could not find anyone on OCN who had one (at least as sig rig). T-T Who ever had the P series was either P180 or 182.


----------



## Recr3ational

Corsair 600T is like a woman. It's expensive, impractical, needs a lot of looking after and no personality but it has one sexy motherfuxkin face!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Corsair 600T is like a woman. It's expensive, impractical, needs a lot of looking after and no personality but it has one sexy motherfuxkin face!


You did just descripe that perfectly 10/10


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Corsair 600T is like a woman. It's expensive, impractical, needs a lot of looking after and no personality but it has one sexy motherfuxkin face!


The doctors are hard at work. The Graphite Series will see a bunch of new stuff in the next year. Starting with the more angular 230T we announced this week, you're going to have a big selection of very attractive products.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The doctors are hard at work. The Graphite Series will see a bunch of new stuff in the next year. Starting with the more angular 230T we announced this week, you're going to have a big selection of very attractive products.


Great news! Can't wait to see what you guys have in store for our lovely Graphite series!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The doctors are hard at work. The Graphite Series will see a bunch of new stuff in the next year. Starting with the more angular 230T we announced this week, you're going to have a big selection of very attractive products.


Erm. I didn't mean what i said about the 600T


----------



## Recr3ational

Anyone with a Phobya 200mm V2,
How think is it? Like exact measurements.
I dont trust their website lol


----------



## Gyrael

Uh, let's not get sexist about it though?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Erm. I didn't mean what i said about the 600T


Nah, you're right. It was designed almost 4 years ago. It was our 2nd case after the 800D. It stands to reason it can be improved, lots of things we learned.

What's amazing in my eyes is that we got so much right. Modular drive cages, cable routing, easily accessed dust filters, tool-free side panel removal, window or mesh user choice, the contrasting white/black colors on the white version....

We could have done some things better, sure. But for our 2nd case it was pretty awesome. It's still pretty awesome - but if I were designing that case in 2013, I'd make some significant changes.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Nah, you're right. It was designed almost 4 years ago. It was our 2nd case after the 800D. It stands to reason it can be improved, lots of things we learned.
> 
> What's amazing in my eyes is that we got so much right. Modular drive cages, cable routing, easily accessed dust filters, tool-free side panel removal, window or mesh user choice, the contrasting white/black colors on the white version....
> 
> We could have done some things better, sure. But for our 2nd case it was pretty awesome. It's still pretty awesome - but if I were designing that case in 2013, I'd make some significant changes.


Yeah man, I love the 600T. The good thing is its not perfect. Thats why i love it! Most of us do. Can you tell me though, what colour is used for the silver version? I have a massive scratch down one side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Uh, let's not get sexist about it though?


Sorry bud, Just some friendly banter


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Nah, you're right. It was designed almost 4 years ago. It was our 2nd case after the 800D. It stands to reason it can be improved, lots of things we learned.
> 
> What's amazing in my eyes is that we got so much right. Modular drive cages, cable routing, easily accessed dust filters, tool-free side panel removal, window or mesh user choice, the contrasting white/black colors on the white version....
> 
> We could have done some things better, sure. But for our 2nd case it was pretty awesome. It's still pretty awesome - but if I were designing that case in 2013, I'd make some significant changes.


George i'm known as the traitor in this part of the world (600t club) just curious will there be a corsair 600t v2 with better options for water cooling....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> George i'm known as the traitor in this part of the world (600t club) just curious will there be a corsair 600t v2 with better options for water cooling....


Jamaican how did you get past the 600T police?








I also wants to know


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> George i'm known as the traitor in this part of the world (600t club) just curious will there be a corsair 600t v2 with better options for water cooling....


Sure. Probably not a 600T V2 in name, but something that stays true to the spirit and design while updating it for modernity. Less 5.25" bays, more SSD compatibility, better watercooling, more fan options, etc.

It stands to reason if you look what we've done with Obsidian over the past year or so, you can expect the same for Graphite over the next year or so.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Sure. Probably not a 600T V2 in name, but something that stays true to the spirit and design while updating it for modernity. Less 5.25" bays, more SSD compatibility, better watercooling, more fan options, etc.
> 
> It stands to reason if you look what we've done with Obsidian over the past year or so, you can expect the same for Graphite over the next year or so.


I don't know if you saw my last post, but can you tell me what colour silver was used on the silver version?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I don't know if you saw my last post, but can you tell me what colour silver was used on the silver version?


It's not an off-the-shelf coloration but something custom mixed by our supplier. Your best bet is taking a side panel to an auto body shop and asking them if they can help you find a match.


----------



## Mozz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Sure. Probably not a 600T V2 in name, but something that stays true to the spirit and design while updating it for modernity. Less 5.25" bays, more SSD compatibility, better watercooling, more fan options, etc.
> 
> It stands to reason if you look what we've done with Obsidian over the past year or so, you can expect the same for Graphite over the next year or so.


Just wanna say that it was this case that made me switch to desktop in the first place.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Sure. Probably not a 600T V2 in name, but something that stays true to the spirit and design while updating it for modernity. Less 5.25" bays, more SSD compatibility, better watercooling, more fan options, etc.
> 
> It stands to reason if you look what we've done with Obsidian over the past year or so, you can expect the same for Graphite over the next year or so.


That is probably the best news I've heard in a long time. You are doing gods work my man oh praise thy (シ_ _)シ

*Ahem* . . . Sorry got a little carried away there, but seriously updating the 600T especially the watercooling accessibility and adding some more products to the Graphite line and others in general is amazing news, though of course it was to be expected at some point i guess. I mean yes Obsidian is your flagship cases but i always knew you wouldn't let the others down.

Keep it up Corsair


----------



## macro6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Sure. Probably not a 600T V2 in name, but something that stays true to the spirit and design while updating it for modernity. Less 5.25" bays, more SSD compatibility, better watercooling, more fan options, etc.
> 
> It stands to reason if you look what we've done with Obsidian over the past year or so, you can expect the same for Graphite over the next year or so.


Glad to see you're updating the 600t, its an amazing case when it debut. I purchased mines at release date then you released the sexiest storm trooper white edition of the 600t soon after







you broke my heart... i wanted the white version so badly!!!


----------



## Gyrael

Heh, it's cool that a revised 600T will actually happen. I guess George did a 180 about that, since he said in this thread not too long ago that there weren't any plans about making one.

I'll probably buy it eventually.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Heh, it's cool that a revised 600T will actually happen. I guess George did a 180 about that, since he said in this thread not too long ago that there weren't any plans about making one.
> 
> I'll probably buy it eventually.


Corsair should let us trade in our current 600Ts for the updated new one.

Just saying


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys don't tempt me man! This is a serious moment of my life, I could have a really nice.... Ahh **** it. I'll just buy it again.


As a Canadian, I feel obligated to point out that, if you can get it where you are, you can live off of Kraft Dinner and/or Hamburger Helper for months and it will only cost a few bucks a day (if you insist on eating more than one meal a day). I know when I was going to college, I lived off the stuff for three years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The doctors are hard at work. The Graphite Series will see a bunch of new stuff in the next year. Starting with the more angular 230T we announced this week, you're going to have a big selection of very attractive products.


Hey George. Nice to hear the news. Also nice to see you visit us once in a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Nah, you're right. It was designed almost 4 years ago. It was our 2nd case after the 800D. It stands to reason it can be improved, lots of things we learned.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing in my eyes is that we got so much right. Modular drive cages, cable routing, easily accessed dust filters, tool-free side panel removal, window or mesh user choice, the contrasting white/black colors on the white version....
> 
> We could have done some things better, sure. But for our 2nd case it was pretty awesome. It's still pretty awesome - but if I were designing that case in 2013, I'd make some significant changes.


What I love about the 600T matches up pretty well with your list. I love the side panels and latches. I love the hard drive cages. I love the curves. I especially love the cable management including the grommets and the smooth, curved, convex side panels. I love the placement of the front controls and usb ports. Love the filters and the fan compartment in the top. Love the size, but could understand a similar model being made slightly smaller. Personally, I love the 200mm fan at the front, but not the top (a choice of fan size at the front like is done at the top would be great). I love the four 5 1/4" external bays (all of which I'm using).

Many of the things I would change are already implemented on some of your other cases. Like allowing a fan to be mounted in the bottom, allowing a hdd cage to be hung from the bottom optical bay, removing the fan controller (or making it more robust), doing away with the big round knob, making the internal height just one inch taller to fit a thin rad like the H100 and a set of fans inside the case while still allowing a set of fans in the top compartment. Oh, and making some kind of change to the "feet" at the bottom to allow good airflow for the bottom fan. I also like that some of the newer cases have 120mm fan mounts on the side of the hdd cages. Also it wouldn't hurt to have some 2.5" drive bays. Maybe on the hard drive cages, on the back side (right side facing the front), that the ssd could slide into vertically (on its side) and lock into place. Of course, all the USB ports on the front need to be USB 3.0 and connect to the motherboard now.

Overall I still like my 600T even after two or three years. I gotta say that the 650D really caught my eye too though.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Corsair should let us trade in our current 600Ts for the updated new one.
> 
> Just saying


As much as i'd love that it probably wouldn't be feasible, well unless ofc you have the Corsair HQ close by which would be in California. Well not to say that you couldn't get local dealers/partners to do it, but that would probably be a big hassle honestly. BUT man would i want it to truly be happening, it would save us SO much time and money.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Jamaican how did you get past the 600T police?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wants to know


Ninja plus i brought donuts....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Sure. Probably not a 600T V2 in name, but something that stays true to the spirit and design while updating it for modernity. Less 5.25" bays, more SSD compatibility, better watercooling, more fan options, etc.
> 
> It stands to reason if you look what we've done with Obsidian over the past year or so, you can expect the same for Graphite over the next year or so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> As much as i'd love that it probably wouldn't be feasible, well unless ofc you have the Corsair HQ close by which would be in California. Well not to say that you couldn't get local dealers/partners to do it, but that would probably be a big hassle honestly. BUT man would i want it to truly be happening, it would save us SO much time and money.


True enough. Well if what George says is true, and that a new and improved "600T" for the Graphite line is expected over the next year, I will undoubtedly switch to the new one without blinking an eye(well that is if it stays true to the spirit and design, as per George's comment







).


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Anyone with a Phobya 200mm V2,
> How think is it? Like exact measurements.
> I dont trust their website lol


Length (height from the image): 9.5"in or 241.5mm

Width (across from the image): 7" 7/8in or 200mm





Air Bleed plug will increase the height by 5mm each side but only need to care for one side where it goes under the bay slots. I think that is where you need to trim the bay to give room for the plug head.



45.5mm thickness without the mounting plates.



Each mounting plate is 2mm per side if you mount it on both side.


----------



## Dragoon

Glad to know Corsair is working to expand the Graphite series. Love this case, and even though I'm going to do some significant modding to it in order to fit a 400mm rad, I am definitely keeping the outside 100% original.

Though, I'd like to point one big flaw to it that Corsair is surely aware of... Even with your own line of 240mm AIO water cooling systems we can't do push/pull without resorting to "ghetto" rigging the rad to the case.







Also, a bigger side panel window would be a plus









As a side note to other users regarding paint and the side panels, I really don't have any problems with either, my side panels sit nice and flush on the case.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> True enough. Well if what George says is true, and that a new and improved "600T" for the Graphite line is expected over the next year, I will undoubtedly switch to the new one without blinking an eye(well that is if it stays true to the spirit and design, as per George's comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


It'd be tempting to switch to an improved one, but I've grown to love my 600t's flaws and embrace them.

She may not be perfect case at all to most people, but I love her for it. She sparked my interest in hardware and modding and all though my wallet isn't too happy about that, it gave me a really fun hobby and an amazing community


----------



## Recr3ational

@djriful, wow man thanks a lot. I'll use your measurements for my next upcoming update, thanks a lot REP+


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Glad to know Corsair is working to expand the Graphite series. Love this case, and even though I'm going to do some significant modding to it in order to fit a 400mm rad, I am definitely keeping the outside 100% original.
> 
> Though, I'd like to point one big flaw to it that Corsair is surely aware of... Even with your own line of 240mm AIO water cooling systems we can't do push/pull without resorting to "ghetto" rigging the rad to the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a bigger side panel window would be a plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note to other users regarding paint and the side panels, I really don't have any problems with either, my side panels sit nice and flush on the case.


I can't but agree with you, honestly it wouldn't need much before it's perfect, well honestly it already is in it's own way just a few more tweaks for better watercooling compatibility and possibly a bigger side window as you just mentioned and some more fan options already there i wouldn't complain about a single thing about it, not that i really am but then at least i could see no reason to.

The look and feel of the design is absolutely perfect don't change that or at least not very drastically. I'm definitely glad i chose this case, back when i was to choose a new case it was between then 650D this and the new 350D (which i had to wait for then at the time) All amazing cases but there was just something about the 600T that sparked my interest more than anything, maybe it was the elegant and curvy design or maybe the amazing pricepoint, or a combination of it all i don't know.

But i do know for sure that i wouldn't have met you awesome guys and the amazing community that is OCN if i hadn't chosen it. So i'm definitely pleased i did, couldn't be happier about it actually, well my wallet might not be the happiest i guess (　＾∇＾)

Also regarding the side panel, mine also sits flush except for maybe at the top if you look at it directly you can see the gap between but honestly that is no flaw. Also the only thing that is bugging me a little bit is that it cracks when you are playing video games for instance and it's getting very hot, the plexiglass just makes these cracking noises all the time. I have tried tightening the screws, and it does help a little but it always goes back to doing it again after a while. But i can live with it, it's no biggie.

EDIT: Since i'm in a good mood today anyways, i thought since i have this leftover copy of Sid Meier's Civilization 5 i would give it away so if anybody wants it be sure to tell


----------



## Recr3ational

Like I said before. The reason we as a family of gamers/editors/porn collectors/traitors etc.. Love this case is the fact that it's not perfect. We all have our tastes and personalities and this case embraces us in its arm. We can shove 4 rads or 90 fans or even cover it all in carbon fibre! (TEAM CARBON). This case is perfect for it. This case is so "bland" but so unique it's great. I've seen a lot of combinations and colours I'm actually impressed. I love my 600T. It taught me a lot of things about PC building.

Oh and this club is also awesome. Clearly the best on here.

So to you guys, my family, my friends and most of you, my teachers

600T, Old. Still expensive but it's one of a kind!

Update on my second little project:
I sold the Bitfenix Merc Case I had for it. (Good case btw if anyones on a budget) and got a Corsair 200R instead of the fractal design.
Do you guys remember when I told you that I bought a Sapphire 6870?
Well obviously the seller is a bit of a tool, instead i got the XFX 6870. Cant be assed to return it.


Ghetto Case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Length (height from the image): 9.5"in or 241.5mm
> Width (across from the image): 7" 7/8in or 200mm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Bleed plug will increase the height by 5mm each side but only need to care for one side where it goes under the bay slots. I think that is where you need to trim the bay to give room for the plug head.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1706021/
> 
> 
> 
> Also, could you tell me if you got the hole caps or do i need to buy more, because there's like 4 holes isn't there?


----------



## cyph3rz

My Corsair 600T Steel Silver is here to stay. I used to have a nice but generic gaming case since 2003 until I bought this 600T and simply blows it away in every way. The only very minor thing I don't like about the 600T is that the side window seems to scratch easily. I once gently cleaned it with a clean terry towel and three fine hairline scratches showed up. So now I dust it off first with a swiffer cloth then I clean any smudges with a micro cloth used for cleaning glasses. I also bought this case because the grey heat sinks of my Gigabyte motherboard and the grey color of my Thermaltake PSU closely match the color of the case.


----------



## Gyrael

Would it be a bad idea to SLI my reference 660 Ti with an Asus DCUII version? The EVGA ones seem to be very scarce.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Would it be a bad idea to SLI my reference 660 Ti with an Asus DCUII version? The EVGA ones seem to be very scarce.


I'm not the best person to answer this but I dot think so. It depends if they have the same pcb? I have 2 different types of twin frozrs, 1 has 7970 pcb while the other is 7950. It still performs awesome. It's just that it's an annoyance when buying blocks

Also your gpus would look differently obviously. So that might be a put off, but performances wise I think it's fine. My girlfriends build used to have 2 differently brand 6770s a few months back


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm not the best person to answer this but I dot think so. It depends if they have the same pcb? I have 2 different types of twin frozrs, 1 has 7970 pcb while the other is 7950. It still performs awesome. It's just that it's an annoyance when buying blocks
> 
> Also your gpus would look differently obviously. So that might be a put off, but performances wise I think it's fine. My girlfriends build used to have 2 differently brand 6770s a few months back


I know they'd be compatible; what matters is that they're both 660 Tis. I was asking more because of the different types of coolers and how that could mess airflow up.

I wouldn't mind them looking different as they're both pretty.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I know they'd be compatible; what matters is that they're both 660 Tis. I was asking more because of the different types of coolers and how that could mess airflow up.
> 
> I wouldn't mind them looking different as they're both pretty.


I really want to say yes, it would be fine but the veterans might say otherwise


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Give it a try and see what happens. You have monitoring software, so just keep an eye peeled.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I know they'd be compatible; what matters is that they're both 660 Tis. I was asking more because of the different types of coolers and how that could mess airflow up.
> 
> I wouldn't mind them looking different as they're both pretty.


If the evga is a reference cooler i would put it at the bottom and the asus up top.reason being the reference will exhaust out the back and referece tends to runner hotter,so with it being at the bottom in a sli setup like this it will be the cooler card and it will get better airflow....The top card being the one that does most of the work will run hotter,but being a non ref it will be cooler than a ref card,also if the asus is at the bottom it will exhaust the hot air right into the top card (reference) and makes it even hotter....So my setup would be....

Top~~~~Asus
Bottom~~Evga (if its a refernce)


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> If the evga is a reference cooler i would put it at the bottom and the asus up top.reason being the reference will exhaust out the back and referece tends to runner hotter,so with it being at the bottom in a sli setup like this it will be the cooler card and it will get better airflow....The top card being the one that does most of the work will run hotter,but being a non ref it will be cooler than a ref card,also if the asus is at the bottom it will exhaust the hot air right into the top card (reference) and makes it even hotter....So my setup would be....
> 
> Top~~~~Asus
> Bottom~~Evga (if its a refernce)


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I'll probably end up doing this.


----------



## djriful

Other way around, stock cooler are designed for sandwich cooling.

I had a stock HD6970 and custom 3-tri force wind cooler HD6970.

From all the testing, reference is always first before custom cooler in SLI/CFX


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I'll probably end up doing this.


I also agree with this, due to the ASUS card dumping hot air into the case and the heat rising. Atleast that way the reference card on the bottom has a chance of getting some cold air from the bottom of the case. Wont look very pretty with two different cards though.


----------



## mynameisBON

Hi Guys!
My B&W 600T





More photos: http://www.facebook.com/hellomynameisbon


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisBON*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> My B&W 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos: http://www.facebook.com/hellomynameisbon


Sexy!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisBON*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> My B&W 600T
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos: http://www.facebook.com/hellomynameisbon


Nice build mate,makes me want to get a 600t....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Nice build mate,makes me want to get a 600t....


I agree very nice and clean! I like the PSU decal!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I'll probably end up doing this.


I'd think it'd be different depending on how much space you have between them. Loads of space? Then go for the non-ref card top. no space at all? (video card sandwich) then go for reference top.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisBON*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> My B&W 600T
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos: http://www.facebook.com/hellomynameisbon


I'm really liking that sidepanel, how is it kept in place if you aren't using the stock latches? Also, have you made it yourself or did you get someone else to do it for you?


----------



## Cid

Hey, there's a club for my case. Who'd a thunk it. Pics in my sig, if anyone's interested.

I love my White 600T. It is by far the prettiest case out there. I'm not getting any sort of decent cooling out of it though, but I can't be sure as my GPU is just a bad'un. Even in a hotbox a 560 Ti Hawk shouldn't be doing close to 80°C with fans screaming. And taking off the side-panel does nothing for the temps, so I'm pretty sure the card is just crap. And did I just read George saying they might do a new 600T design next year or something? Because yes. I'm a tight-ass, but if it's got equally sexy looks and better insides/better air cooling performance I will be all over that.

Can we do wish-lists? Is that a thing? I mean, I'm not expecting this to reach the engineers and designers over at Corsair, but I like doing wishlists.

- A right panel that's black inside, so there's not one big rectangle of white inside the case when looking in after removing the drive cages. Or even better, a removable mobo-tray extender for that uniform look.
- Option to fit 2 120mm fans as front intake, and sure, built-in but removable cage thingy for another 120mm fan in the optical drive bay. Right now it's zip-tied with some foam padding to keep it in place.
- Option for a bottom intake 120mm fan with dust filter somewhere in front of the PSU. All the benefits from side-mounted mesh fans, none of the ugliness and/or noise and dust.
- Heavy duty fan-controller so we can hook up everything to it without fear of blowing the controller.
- Room for 3 120mm fans up top instead of 2.
- Remove the inside plastic ridges, or make 'em smaller, or something for the nice top removable mesh panel. Right now I don't think you can use it if you've got some fans mounted on the outside up top.
- Some extra height to allow push-pull rads up top without shenanigans, of course.
- An option to turn off the power-led flashing when the computer is sleeping. I can't keep throwing dirty clothes on top of it when going to bed you guys.
- Aftermarket acoustic foam kit: left panel, right panel, inserts to cover parts next to 120mm fans (like up top), 120mm inserts to cover unused 120mm fan mounts, the works. Custom-fitted to your case. That's probably pointless though, you can just pick up some normal foam and cut to size.

That's all I got for now. Anyone have any more wishes? Things they've modded that should be standard or something?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisBON*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> My B&W 600T
> 
> _/le snip_
> 
> More photos: http://www.facebook.com/hellomynameisbon


That looks sleek! Looking really good.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'd think it'd be different depending on how much space you have between them. Loads of space? Then go for the non-ref card top. no space at all? (video card sandwich) then go for reference top.
> I'm really liking that sidepanel, how is it kept in place if you aren't using the stock latches? Also, have you made it yourself or did you get someone else to do it for you?


By looking at the photos... Those silver stripes... My take is that they're magnetic stripes taped to the panel and they latch onto the inner frame of the case. If so... ingenious


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Other way around, stock cooler are designed for sandwich cooling.
> 
> I had a stock HD6970 and custom 3-tri force wind cooler HD6970.
> 
> From all the testing, reference is always first before custom cooler in SLI/CFX


That's interesting. I guess I'll have to try both ways.

Thanks for the tips, everyone.


----------



## djriful

George made a vote post here, if some of you didn't know. Have a look and vote .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1435026/how-would-you-change-the-graphite-600t


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> George made a vote post here, if some of you didn't know. Have a look and vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1435026/how-would-you-change-the-graphite-600t


The traitor was just about to post this....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The traitor was just about to post this....


You're the best type of traitor dont worry!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The traitor was just about to post this....


TRAITOR haha Hows the 750D? Preferring it to the 600T?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> TRAITOR haha Hows the 750D? Preferring it to the 600T?


SHHHH, Don't encourage it!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> TRAITOR haha Hows the 750D? Preferring it to the 600T?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> SHHHH, Don't encourage it!


Only because i know krully is curious too....







Well i'm not being bias but for water cooling its great,just the fact that i didnt have to mod anything to get the loop exactly how i wanted it....BTW how you been Daryl,you've been keep scarce,hope you havnt been out drifting with the BM....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You're the best type of traitor dont worry!


That means alot to me coming from you....


----------



## Darylrese

Whats the BM? haha

Mate i'm good thank-you, how are you? Sorry i haven't been around a lot recently, started my new job 3 weeks ago and its sooooo busy its crazy! I have a backlog of 40 logged IT Calls to help my technician clear, most of the servers are on Windows 2003 R2 so i have to upgrade them to Server 2012, WDS, WSUS, Backups all don't work so building new servers for those, countless meetings, ordering equipment and managing the ICT Budget...STRESSSSSSS

I am missing being able to go on OCN during the day at work lol Im sure once things are sorted i can start having a poke around during the day again like i used to in my old job









Glad to hear your still loving your 750D. I haven't done anything to my PC recently apart from Krully persuading me to buy a DuckyShine 3 Year of the snake keyboard with MX Cherry black switches....cost me £189!!! Limited edition though, 1 of only 999 made worldwide.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Whats the BM? haha
> 
> Mate i'm good thank-you, how are you? Sorry i haven't been around a lot recently, started my new job 3 weeks ago and its sooooo busy its crazy! I have a backlog of 40 logged IT Calls to help my technician clear, most of the servers are on Windows 2003 R2 so i have to upgrade them to Server 2012, WDS, WSUS, Backups all don't work so building new servers for those, countless meetings, ordering equipment and managing the ICT Budget...STRESSSSSSS
> 
> I am missing being able to go on OCN during the day at work lol Im sure once things are sorted i can start having a poke around during the day again like i used to in my old job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your still loving your 750D. I haven't done anything to my PC recently apart from Krully persuading me to buy a DuckyShine 3 Year of the snake keyboard with MX Cherry black switches....cost me £189!!! Limited edition though, 1 of only 999 made worldwide.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


BM (BMW)....Loving the case,even went and started the 750D Club....Wow thats more than i paid for my new pc case,anyways time to put those cards underwater....


----------



## Darylrese

Ohhh my Beemer lol

No i only got it backl on saturday because it had a problem with a clunking noise on the suspension









Sorted now though and i kicked up a massive fuss and got a full tank of diesle on collection, full tank of petrol in a curtasy car i had for 2 weeks and i got a refund of £287 for my first finance payment as i refused to pay for something i didnt have for 2 weeks lol

Shes running sweet now though.

Yep very expensive keyboard BUT i got £100 voucher from my old place of work so i used that towards it. Its a VERY well made keyboard, solid aluminium.

Yep, still need to watercool my cards...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> That means alot to me coming from you....


Thats the last time you'll hear from me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Whats the BM? haha
> 
> Mate i'm good thank-you, how are you? Sorry i haven't been around a lot recently, started my new job 3 weeks ago and its sooooo busy its crazy! I have a backlog of 40 logged IT Calls to help my technician clear, most of the servers are on Windows 2003 R2 so i have to upgrade them to Server 2012, WDS, WSUS, Backups all don't work so building new servers for those, countless meetings, ordering equipment and managing the ICT Budget...STRESSSSSSS
> 
> I am missing being able to go on OCN during the day at work lol Im sure once things are sorted i can start having a poke around during the day again like i used to in my old job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your still loving your 750D. I haven't done anything to my PC recently apart from Krully persuading me to buy a DuckyShine 3 Year of the snake keyboard with MX Cherry black switches....cost me £189!!! Limited edition though, 1 of only 999 made worldwide.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sexy keyboard mate

GUESSS WHAT I BOUGHT AGAIN!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Whats the BM? haha
> 
> Mate i'm good thank-you, how are you? Sorry i haven't been around a lot recently, started my new job 3 weeks ago and its sooooo busy its crazy! I have a backlog of 40 logged IT Calls to help my technician clear, most of the servers are on Windows 2003 R2 so i have to upgrade them to Server 2012, WDS, WSUS, Backups all don't work so building new servers for those, countless meetings, ordering equipment and managing the ICT Budget...STRESSSSSSS
> 
> I am missing being able to go on OCN during the day at work lol Im sure once things are sorted i can start having a poke around during the day again like i used to in my old job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your still loving your 750D. I haven't done anything to my PC recently apart from Krully persuading me to buy a DuckyShine 3 Year of the snake keyboard with MX Cherry black switches....cost me £189!!! Limited edition though, 1 of only 999 made worldwide.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That keyboard is teh secks. Very nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thats the last time you'll hear from me!
> [/SPOILER]
> Sexy keyboard mate
> 
> GUESSS WHAT I BOUGHT AGAIN!


Nice!







But you should've gotten a 400mm


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> That keyboard is teh secks. Very nice!
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you should've gotten a 400mm


I doubt my pump is strong enough to power 240 and a 400 lol


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> George made a vote post here, if some of you didn't know. Have a look and vote .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1435026/how-would-you-change-the-graphite-600t


Posted to the OP. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> That keyboard is teh secks. Very nice!
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you should've gotten a 400mm






OOOOOO!! Thought you didnt have enough money to get the graphics card coolers mate? You HAVE to let me know how they are! Also your gonna need more tubing , fittings and coolant!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> OOOOOO!! Thought you didnt have enough money to get the graphics card coolers mate? You HAVE to let me know how they are! Also your gonna need more tubing , fittings and coolant!


Yeah i bought the fittings and tubing of OCUK, gonna go halfords to see if they sell water. Cos aldi stopped selling


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Nah, you're right. It was designed almost 4 years ago. It was our 2nd case after the 800D. It stands to reason it can be improved, lots of things we learned.
> 
> What's amazing in my eyes is that we got so much right. Modular drive cages, cable routing, easily accessed dust filters, tool-free side panel removal, window or mesh user choice, the contrasting white/black colors on the white version....
> 
> We could have done some things better, sure. But for our 2nd case it was pretty awesome. It's still pretty awesome - but if I were designing that case in 2013, I'd make some significant changes.


Agreed. It's still hands down my favourite case and you guys did a fantastic job designing it despite a few niggles. After 2 years of ownership I'm not the least bit tired of looking at it and it's as white as the day I bought it. I love how the plastic is almost indistinguishable from the steel as with most cases the paint on both materials doesn't match well. People in the original reviews said it wasn't water cooling friendly, but with a little work you can put a lot of water cooling components in it.

But if you make the 5.25" optic drive cage removable and make the HDD cages accessible from the right side panel like the Enthoo Primo and most NZXT cases, not only will you have probably the only mainstream case on the market with both those features, people will love you. It will also save me and others from having to drill out rivets in order to put massive unnecessary radiators in there.

Sorry I don't mean to come across as a know it all loud mouth but those are just a couple suggestions I'd love to see implemented. But then again what I like so much about the 600T is it makes you have to be handy with your tools to make unnecessary things fit like 360 Monsta rads since it's a very roomy chassis. But seriously, removable 5.25" optic drive bays would be epic.


----------



## Recr3ational

Yo jaimaican!

I want to make a drain port, coming from a Y fitting from the radiator what fittings should I use? Quick connects? Or what? How?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yo jaimaican!
> 
> I want to make a drain port, coming from a Y fitting from the radiator what fittings should I use? Quick connects? Or what? How?


I currently dnt have either a quick connect or a valve for draining....However when i redo my loop this is what i will be using,to me it looks better than a quick connect,but its safe to say they both get the job done.... http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=214519&action=wish_lists I will be using the bottom 4 items....

This is what it will look like when put together....


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I currently dnt have either a quick connect or a valve for draining....However when i redo my loop this is what i will be using,to me it looks better than a quick connect,but its safe to say they both get the job done.... http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=214519&action=wish_lists I will be using the bottom 4 items....


I used to the Bitspower mini valve myself. It looks great and does the job. And because of it's small size it is easy to hide if you so desire to. It seems we have similar taste in water cooling components.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I used to the Bitspower mini valve myself. It looks great and does the job. And because of it's small size it is easy to hide if you so desire to. It seems we have similar taste in water cooling components.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I currently dnt have either a quick connect or a valve for draining....However when i redo my loop this is what i will be using,to me it looks better than a quick connect,but its safe to say they both get the job done.... http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=214519&action=wish_lists I will be using the bottom 4 items....
> 
> This is what it will look like when put together....


Cheers mate, i think im going to get the valve like you said and attach a tube to it when im draining.

IM SO EXCITED!


----------



## Dragoon

Eh, I was to get a couple of those ball valves... but they are ridiculously expensive! They look good though. Well... overall bitspower is expensive. I opted to just use a couple bitspower G 1/4 plugs.

Btw, that's some really fat tubing you're gonna get!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Eh, I was to get a couple of those ball valves... but they are ridiculously expensive! They look good though. Well... overall bitspower is expensive. I opted to just use a couple bitspower G 1/4 plugs.
> 
> Btw, that's some really fat tubing you're gonna get!


Yeah Bitspower are considered boutique fittings but the quality is fantastic and you'll probably end up using them for many builds. My drainage system alone was about $40 Canadian.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys! I've been neglecting you all!

Actually I'm avoiding this website because it will make me spent money, hahaha.

Stop with the watercooling, I can't spent my money on it. Is it 2014 already?









Anyways I have been busy catching up with tvshows and playing GTAv & Beyond: Two Souls.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys! I've been neglecting you all!
> 
> Actually I'm avoiding this website because it will make me spent money, hahaha.
> 
> Stop with the watercooling, I can't spent my money on it. Is it 2014 already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I have been busy catching up with tvshows and playing GTAv & Beyond: Two Souls.


BAD SPARKLES! BAD!









Just follow the flow and succumb to the temptations of liquid heat disposal!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> BAD SPARKLES! BAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just follow the flow and succumb to the temptations of liquid heat disposal!


For some reason that sounded wrong lol, but how Swede of you









Btw how far until you have all your stuff, and are you going to make a build log?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> For some reason that sounded wrong lol, but how Swede of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw how far until you have all your stuff, and are you going to make a build log?


YOU SOUND BAD!









Sup mate









salary comes in on thursday. Got my sleeving for the tubing yesterday so that's good. Still on last minute adjustments and having to make sure I can pull it off financially this month. but shouldn't be a problem









And yea I'm planning on having a build log, still need to find out a good name for it and so on.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys! I've been neglecting you all!
> 
> Actually I'm avoiding this website because it will make me spent money, hahaha.
> 
> Stop with the watercooling, I can't spent my money on it. Is it 2014 already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I have been busy catching up with tvshows and playing GTAv & Beyond: Two Souls.


Hi! Long time sinse you shown your face!
Just a warning:

THERES TRAITORS EVERYWHERE!

On a side note i recieved my Corsair 200R today


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> YOU SOUND BAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salary comes in on thursday. Got my sleeving for the tubing yesterday so that's good. Still on last minute adjustments and having to make sure I can pull it off financially this month. but shouldn't be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yea I'm planning on having a build log, still need to find out a good name for it and so on.


Awesome dude! sure wish i could join you in the water, no see that sounded wrong









aanyways . . . can't wait to see it all, is there any specific color you are going for or any special aesthetics?

In other news also bought myself a pre-amp for my Technics SL-1900 turntable so i can finally fire this baby up again after not being used for over 10 years. I pretty much spent my last money on it almost, so now i really am broke for sure. Jobs sure are a pain to find, ugh oh well just gotta keep at it can't do anymore than that really.









Know it's off topic but do you got any recommendations for some good LP's or EP's especially since we got very similar tastes in music


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hi! Long time sinse you shown your face!
> Just a warning:
> 
> THERES TRAITORS EVERYWHERE!
> 
> On a side note i recieved my Corsair 200R today


I don't consider myself a traitor. I'm just 600T challenged.









It's a shame the Air 540 group isn't as much fun as you guys. lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I don't consider myself a traitor. I'm just 600T challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame the Air 540 group isn't as much fun as you guys. lol


We are the elite group of fun-ness








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> YOU SOUND BAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salary comes in on thursday. Got my sleeving for the tubing yesterday so that's good. Still on last minute adjustments and having to make sure I can pull it off financially this month. but shouldn't be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yea I'm planning on having a build log, still need to find out a good name for it and so on.


You should name it: Corsair 600T: Build dedicated to our amazing captain Recr3ational









Do you guys think i should make a build log?
Because seriously, i can't take things serious.
I'm probably the most childish person since a new born child


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> We are the elite group of fun-ness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should name it: Corsair 600T: Build dedicated to our amazing captain Recr3ational
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think i should make a build log?
> Because seriously, i can't take things serious.
> I'm probably the most childish person since a new born child


Sure is the most amusing group to be apart of haha









Well if you are Captain who is the General and so on?

And yeah you should totally do one if you feel up to it, i mean you still need the GPU loop if i'm not mistaken right?

Edit: Well who cares if you are childish dude that's what makes you special








Honestly just take your time with it if you choose to do it, no worries though you can always just show some cool a$$ pictures


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Sure is the most amusing group to be apart of haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you are Captain who is the General and so on?
> 
> And yeah you should totally do one if you feel up to it, i mean you still need the GPU loop if i'm not mistaken right?
> 
> Edit: Well who cares if you are childish dude that's what makes you special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly just take your time with it if you choose to do it, no worries though you can always just show some cool a$$ pictures


I'm General Captain of this establishment.

Yeah i have the gpu loop, but im completely redo-ing my build.
Im really tempted to using acrylic tubing. its so tempting and also going to be roughly £30 more expensive.
What do you think?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm General Captain of this establishment.
> 
> Yeah i have the gpu loop, but im completely redo-ing my build.
> Im really tempted to using acrylic tubing. its so tempting and also going to be roughly £30 more expensive.
> What do you think?


Acrylic is beautiful when done right, i would say go for it, when i have everything taken care of in terms of my life in general, i would be tempted to use acrylic as well. Though i'm a complete noob when it comes to stuff like that but i'm sure it's manageable.

For 30£ extra you can't really go wrong honestly, but it's all up to what you are trying to accomplish really, but acrylic i'm sure would fit well in any build


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Edit: Well who cares if you are childish dude that's what makes you special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly just take your time with it if you choose to do it, no worries though you can always just show some cool a$$ pictures


Like these?













dem tools I got to cut metal. Cuting metal with the normal cutting disks is ridiculous.









kthxbai

This thread is slowly turning into "Watercooled Graphite Club" lol


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dem tools I got to cut metal. Cuting metal with the normal cutting disks is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kthxbai
> 
> This thread is slowly turning into "Watercooled Graphite Club" lol


Haha tell me about it dudie, when i first joined this club there were almost no custom watercoolers, it sure have sprung it's leak. . . lol sorry bad joke.

Cutting METAL, hah you can't kill metal. . . oh wait that's rock n' roll GOD DAMNIT

Anyways nice progress you are making with da build, looking forward to it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Right, after hours of thinking about it.
I'm going to TRY acrylic tubing, I'll probably mess it up but I'm willing to risk it.

Due to my rough estimate it's going to be either on par or slightly cheaper than using normal tubes.

I'm going to order the stuff in a few days when I get paid. Also I still have to wait for my preordered 7970 blocks to come. (Apparently everyone wants them.)

Another few weeks and £150 ish more, I should have a completely finished build









Never been so excited in my life!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys! I've been neglecting you all!
> 
> Actually I'm avoiding this website because it will make me spent money, hahaha.
> 
> Stop with the watercooling, I can't spent my money on it. Is it 2014 already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I have been busy catching up with tvshows and playing GTAv & Beyond: Two Souls.


Ah water cooling, although awesome, is really a complete waste of money. You have a nice rig so just enjoy it as is. There are more cons than pros especially if you like to swap parts often unless you don't mind ugly quick disconnects everywhere. For me the lack of ease of swapping parts turned out to be a pro because I had fallen into that "OMG a new (insert part here) is out! It's barely faster than what I have but I must have it!!!" trap.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Ah water cooling, although awesome, is really a complete waste of money. You have a nice rig so just enjoy it as is. There are more cons than pros especially if you like to swap parts often unless you don't mind ugly quick disconnects everywhere. For me the lack of ease of swapping parts turned out to be a pro because I had fallen into that "OMG a new (insert part here) is out! It's barely faster than what I have but I must have it!!!" trap.


That's a massive plus! Even though for people who want to upgrade, they could always plan a head. Like I bought 7970 blocks for my 7950s as I was thinking about upgrading later on. I agree though it's a bit of a waste of money. All though if I didn't spend money on my pc I would of spent WAY more at the bars and clubs haha.


----------



## djriful

Not really waste of money if you demands quiet cooling and cool effectively on GPU. My TITAN stock air cool is running up 80'C in games and for CPU Mosfet hits 80'c when overclocked 4.7Ghz+. I needed to cool those part. Having a fan blowing on the mosfet heatsink only reduce it by 10'c but that is one additional fan noise!

Real waste is the look if you're picky on parts, like Monsoon Compression fitting instead of just regular barb fittings.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Ah water cooling, although awesome, is really a complete waste of money. You have a nice rig so just enjoy it as is. There are more cons than pros especially if you like to swap parts often unless you don't mind ugly quick disconnects everywhere. For me the lack of ease of swapping parts turned out to be a pro because I had fallen into that "OMG a new (insert part here) is out! It's barely faster than what I have but I must have it!!!" trap.


Only a waste of money if it isnt something you enjoy doing or just half heartedly put it together and immedietly lost interest. Even with my acrylic tube I can drain and get a part out in about 5 minutes. I cant see how there would be more cons than pros. I cant even think of a con.

Not tryong to completely disagree with you just sharing the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Only a waste of money if it isnt something you enjoy doing or just half heartedly put it together and immedietly lost interest. Even with my acrylic tube I can drain and get a part out in about 5 minutes. I cant see how there would be more cons than pros. I cant even think of a con.
> 
> Not tryong to completely disagree with you just sharing the other end of the spectrum.


There's always going to be pros and cons. I like everything to be fast, quiet and cheap, therefore I'm willing to spend £400 on watercooling. Someone else maybe like to change the parts. Or don't mind the noise. I agree with everyone. I love getting challenged so that's the reason I joined this site. Everyone can tell me their thoughts.

Also everyone on this bloody site is a genius, everything I do wrong. One of you help me and point me to the right direction.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> There's always going to be pros and cons. I like everything to be fast, quiet and cheap, therefore I'm willing to spend £400 on watercooling. Someone else maybe like to change the parts. Or don't mind the noise. I agree with everyone. I love getting challenged so that's the reason I joined this site. Everyone can tell me their thoughts.
> 
> Also everyone on this bloody site is a genius, everything I do wrong. One of you help me and point me to the right direction.


This is how much I spent on mine.





~$836.21 not including taxes or ship. With all it's about $900.

Conversion about 590.26 EUR to you.


----------



## Branish

The cons though I think (now don't get me wrong I'm a water cooler as well so I'm not knocking it in any way):

-limited case selection if you don't want to mod
-It can leak if you fail to prepare adequately
-If you want things done right away that's not going to happen
-It can cost a lot if you are after a certain aesthetic and are picky with your parts or are water cooling everything
-Swapping parts regularly or trouble shooting will make you have to drain or partially drain your loop depending on the construction of the loop
-You should check on it periodically to make sure there's no clogging or leaks however unlikely
-Maintenance (although you probably will only perform this once before the rig is updated/swapped)
-If you use coolant it has to be disposed of correctly

Now the pros:

-Greater overclocking potential
-It looks awesome
-Amazing temps
-Can be ridiculously quiet if you want it to be
-Bragging rights if you're that kind of person
-It's a fun challenge and I highly recommend it to anyone that finds chucking parts in a box too easy which is why I got into it.

But really I was really just trying to make Sparkles feel better since she has to wait to water cool. I know that feeling all to well and it's like waiting for Christmas when you're a child. You guys know I went balls to the walls with water cooling. Hell I spent $1500 on my setup including tools for modding this striking case. I'm even in the process of planning to water cool my little AMD Scout build because I have some leftover water cooling parts since I changed my mind so much during the final stages. But really, from a practicality point of view, it's a bit of a waste of money in my opinion. But hey most of what we buy is a waste of money. If we were practical all the time life would be really dull. Again, I love water cooling and until the PC as we know it today is dead, I'll never go back to air cooling.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Awesome dude! sure wish i could join you in the water, no see that sounded wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aanyways . . . can't wait to see it all, is there any specific color you are going for or any special aesthetics?
> 
> In other news also bought myself a pre-amp for my Technics SL-1900 turntable so i can finally fire this baby up again after not being used for over 10 years. I pretty much spent my last money on it almost, so now i really am broke for sure. Jobs sure are a pain to find, ugh oh well just gotta keep at it can't do anymore than that really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know it's off topic but do you got any recommendations for some good LP's or EP's especially since we got very similar tastes in music


Well the basic plan is to go with the black and red theme. It's goiing to be more black than red though and a more stealthy look / feel to it. I can give you the whole rundown if you want!









ooooh nice mate, You have some nice records to play on it? I still need to get myself a proper record player









Hmmm, have you heard PANTyRAiD's album pillow talk?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> We are the elite group of fun-ness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should name it: Corsair 600T: Build dedicated to our amazing captain Recr3ational


Agreed,

I might name my next celeron build after you Rec









Also, I'm closing in on Daryl in posts in this thread, you still have a bit to go


----------



## Recr3ational

KRULL! Its the taking part that counts okay! I came here really late! So I WIN!

I'm going to write a build log, but I really want to do like a "Complete" Build Log. So I'm going to build everything take photos and write a massive log


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> For £400 i can get decent stuff but not the best, what could you get for £500 over there?
> 
> KRULL! Its the taking part that counts okay! I came here really late! So I WIN!
> 
> I'm going to write a build log, but I really want to do like a "Complete" Build Log. So I'm going to build everything take photos and write a massive log


PFFT!!

THIS ISN'T MIDDLE SCHOOL, YOU DON'T GET AN AWARD FOR PARTICIPATING!









You either are the best or you're Recreational!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> PFFT!!
> 
> THIS ISN'T MIDDLE SCHOOL, YOU DON'T GET AN AWARD FOR PARTICIPATING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You either are the best or you're Recreational!


I'll wreck you Recr3ationally,
I might be new to the game,
But you must understand, fully,
That you will never be as good as me


----------



## Dragoon

[rant] Shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet........ My X-Fi Forte won't work in Windows 8.1... ヽ(´□｀。)ﾉ Why Auzentech, why are thou so crappy with driver support? Why are thy last official drivers from Jan 2013!? Now... I has no sound. I am forced to switch to the Supreme FX (╥﹏╥) (if it actually has driver support for W8.1) [/rant]

oh I just saw I was sitting at exactly 100 post in this thread, yay me （＾ｖ＾） (101 now)

This club is pure win. Everytime I come here I crack myself laughing from a couple


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> [rant] Shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet........ My X-Fi Forte won't work in Windows 8.1... ヽ(´□｀。)ﾉ Why Auzentech, why are thou so crappy with driver support? Why are thy last official drivers from Jan 2013!? Now... I has no sound. I am forced to switch to the Supreme FX (╥﹏╥) (if it actually has driver support for W8.1) [/rant]
> 
> oh I just saw I was sitting at exactly 100 post in this thread, yay me （＾ｖ＾） (101 now)
> 
> This club is pure win. Everytime I come here I crack myself laughing from a couple


Me personally I don't know much about audio but OH NO!

Yeah I know right. I'm sure most of us are on drugs, especially krull. He's an angry mother f!
Always wanting to fight and stuff


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> [rant] Shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet........ My X-Fi Forte won't work in Windows 8.1... ヽ(´□｀。)ﾉ Why Auzentech, why are thou so crappy with driver support? Why are thy last official drivers from Jan 2013!? Now... I has no sound. I am forced to switch to the Supreme FX (╥﹏╥) (if it actually has driver support for W8.1) [/rant]
> 
> oh I just saw I was sitting at exactly 100 post in this thread, yay me （＾ｖ＾） (101 now)
> 
> This club is pure win. Everytime I come here I crack myself laughing from a couple


Ouch, that's the problem with the "smaller" manufacturers of those kinds of stuff. They usually struggle on keeping updates up to date.

And couldn't agree more, this is the first thread I look for when checking out my overcrowded subscription box!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Me personally I don't know much about audio but OH NO!
> 
> Yeah I know right. I'm sure most of us are on drugs, especially krull. He's an angry mother f!
> Always wanting to fight and stuff


PCP Is good for you


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well the basic plan is to go with the black and red theme. It's goiing to be more black than red though and a more stealthy look / feel to it. I can give you the whole rundown if you want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooooh nice mate, You have some nice records to play on it? I still need to get myself a proper record player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, have you heard PANTyRAiD's album pillow talk?
> Agreed,
> 
> I might name my next celeron build after you Rec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm closing in on Daryl in posts in this thread, you still have a bit to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


SPAM SPAM SPAM....Must beat KrullyWully!

I am the leader of all you minions!!!!!!!!!!!!!














(apart from Mergatroid)



Who remembers this????...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Ouch, that's the problem with the "smaller" manufacturers of those kinds of stuff. They usually struggle on keeping updates up to date.
> 
> And couldn't agree more, this is the first thread I look for when checking out my overcrowded subscription box!
> PCP Is good for you


No it isn't! You can grow excess heads like a hydra and start blowing out fire. That's wha happened to me last time.
Yeah me too I actually unsubscribe to everything apart from this and a couple of our friends build logs haha

Can you tell me the difference between on board audio and buying a audio card?
I don't know if it's worth it or not


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> SPAM SPAM SPAM....Must beat KrullyWully!
> 
> I am the leader of all you minions!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (apart from Mergatroid)
> 
> Who remembers this????...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hard to forget that awesomeness









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No it isn't! You can grow excess heads like a hydra and start blowing out fire. That's wha happened to me last time.
> Yeah me too I actually unsubscribe to everything apart from this and a couple of our friends build logs haha
> 
> Can you tell me the difference between on board audio and buying a audio card?
> I don't know if it's worth it or not


You say that like it's a bad thing









Well it's basically a difference in quality but the question is if you have the equipment and ear to properly enjoy a really good sound card. Though, a mid range sound card will improve the audio of most headphones and you'll most likely notice a difference. No reason to go for a Xonar STX or good external DACS and amps unless you have some nice headphones really and have an interest in it.


----------



## Darylrese

A dedicated sound card is miles ahead of an on board solution, especially with a decent set of speakers. My BOSE Companion 5's (£350) sound great with my ASUS Xonar D2X Sound Card (£100)


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> A dedicated sound card is miles ahead of an on board solution, especially with a decent set of speakers. My BOSE Companion 5's (£350) sound great with my ASUS Xonar D2X Sound Card (£100)


Agreed,

Can't run my Beyerdynamics DT 880 pro's properly with onboard sound and I have the Formula with the surprisingly good onboard audio


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Agreed,
> 
> Can't run my Beyerdynamics DT 880 pro's properly with onboard sound and I have the Formula with the surprisingly good onboard audio


Well I you stopped taking drugs and did some work like me! I would be on top.

Time/Post ratio. I am on top.

You can't touch this.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> A dedicated sound card is miles ahead of an on board solution, especially with a decent set of speakers. My BOSE Companion 5's (£350) sound great with my ASUS Xonar D2X Sound Card (£100)


Also you spent £350 on a pair of headphones? Jesu, I could have gone back to Malaysia, got married, bought a house, car. 10 children and still had enough to buy a whole WATERCOOLED rig.

ALSO DARYL?
Have you got that coke picture? When i broke my hardrive?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> [rant] Shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet........ My X-Fi Forte won't work in Windows 8.1... ヽ(´□｀。)ﾉ Why Auzentech, why are thou so crappy with driver support? Why are thy last official drivers from Jan 2013!? Now... I has no sound. I am forced to switch to the Supreme FX (╥﹏╥) (if it actually has driver support for W8.1) [/rant]
> 
> oh I just saw I was sitting at exactly 100 post in this thread, yay me （＾ｖ＾） (101 now)
> 
> This club is pure win. Everytime I come here I crack myself laughing from a couple


Get the driver here, stop using the OEM driver.

http://maxedtech.com/


----------



## Dragoon

Well... Supreme FX works pretty well... It also has DTS so it's not so bad. And has one advantage over the X-Fi Forte... It lets me balance the volume. My right set of speakers are farther away from me than my left set so, the volume was a bit unbalanced. That much I can tell it's one hell of a difference to finally hear everything from both sides equally.

I'm no audiophile, nor are my speakers audiophile level. They're just Logitech Z5400, which are about 10 years old, and still kicking my bedroom strong







(IMHO 5400 and the 5500 were the best speakers ever made by Logitech)

The X-Fi Forte not only sounds amazing and it also looks amazing... I bought it a couple weeks after its release (about 160€) to replace a Creative X-Fi xtreme music.

But... even though it has a Creative X-Fi processor, driver support is ridiculously slow. I also have been using modded drivers for quite some time, hopefully either PAX or Daniel_k will get some of their magic done









@djriful
The Forte uses the X-Fi audio processor. Maxedtech apparently only mods C-Media Audio Processor based cards.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Also you spent £350 on a pair of headphones? Jesu, I could have gone back to Malaysia, got married, bought a house, car. 10 children and still had enough to buy a whole WATERCOOLED rig.
> 
> ALSO DARYL?
> Have you got that coke picture? When i broke my hardrive?


CORRECTION....I spent £350 on some SPEAKERS! I don't own any headphones currently. Hoping to get a pair of Sennheiser PC360's at some point soon.

hahahahahaha


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> CORRECTION....I spent £350 on some SPEAKERS! I don't own any headphones currently. Hoping to get a pair of Sennheiser PC360's at some point soon.
> 
> hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can i use them? In my build log?
I'll give you credit.

I was thinking of buying a decent secondary headset? 7.1? Any ideas? Also i dont have space for a sound card as im buying a third budget gpu..


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well the basic plan is to go with the black and red theme. It's goiing to be more black than red though and a more stealthy look / feel to it. I can give you the whole rundown if you want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooooh nice mate, You have some nice records to play on it? I still need to get myself a proper record player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, have you heard PANTyRAiD's album pillow talk?


And nice seems like a good way to go, if i ever get to it i'm going mainly white or completely white like a TRON build really just with red accents instead of teal/orange. But yeah have no clue how i would accomplish all that, else a mainly white and little red mix, basically my country flag colors reversed









But yeah sure go ahead and give me the rundown, you don't have to do that now ofc just when you got everything ready and such









Yeah i have a lot of albums have about i think 100 or so LP's mostly old rock from the 70's era, which i got from my uncle also got my record player from him so it's awesome for the lovely price of free









No not their new album but i have listened to their "The Sauce" album and their awesome single 'Get The Money' I freaking love their music thanks for reminding me i found them because i listened a lot to The Glitch Mob.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> PCP Is good for you


Haha remember a whole gallon of PCP









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Also you spent £350 on a pair of headphones? Jesu, I could have gone back to Malaysia, got married, bought a house, car. 10 children and still had enough to buy a whole WATERCOOLED rig.


Well they are not headphones though and it's BOSE we are talking about they are always overpriced. Though amazing sound still too expensive compared to other options tbh, but again not bad.

I currently don't have a whole lot of audiophile things yet since i'm dead broke all i got for the moment is my 1K watt Samsung Home Theater set which is not shabby at all, can definitely get the neighborhood mad if i wanted and the floor jumping if that's what floats my boat. But mostly just going to use it for my record player now going to be sweet.

All other audio things i have atm is my Astro A40's headset which is amazing for gaming and not 'that' bad for music though not very optimized for it obviously. I think i originally paid 200£ for them so not that cheap but well worth it for my needs.

I was thinking of buying some Meze 11 Classics for on the go music. But they'll have to wait for a later time.

Edit: Got ninja'd in the "they are not headphones"


----------



## Darylrese

I must admit, i went down the the oulet near me walked into the BOSE store with my dad, listened to the Companion 5's and just bought them there and then. They are great speakers but as mentioned there are plenty of just as good options out there. The companion 5's are supposed to be USB and 5.1 emulated surround sound but they sound much better using the 3.5mm jack with a decent sound card. They are BOSE top of the range PC Speakers.



If i get headphones i wont be buying BOSE ones. The Senheiser PC360's are the only ones that fit the bill for me so far.

I tried a set of Roccat Kave's but they were pretty crap and sent them straight back. Anything USB and 5.1, 7.1 sound marketed as 'GAMING' seem to be pretty awful. KrullyWully has a headphone fetish, he is your man.

Yep go ahead and use them lol just link me in so i can see your log


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> A
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> nd nice seems like a good way to go, if i ever get to it i'm going mainly white or completely white like a TRON build really just with red accents instead of teal/orange. But yeah have no clue how i would accomplish all that, else a mainly white and little red mix, basically my country flag colors reversed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah sure go ahead and give me the rundown, you don't have to do that now ofc just when you got everything ready and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i have a lot of albums have about i think 100 or so LP's mostly old rock from the 70's era, which i got from my uncle also got my record player from him so it's awesome for the lovely price of free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not their new album but i have listened to their "The Sauce" album and their awesome single 'Get The Money' I freaking love their music thanks for reminding me i found them because i listened a lot to The Glitch Mob.
> Haha remember a whole gallon of PCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well they are not headphones though and it's BOSE we are talking about they are always overpriced. Though amazing sound still too expensive compared to other options tbh, but again not bad.
> 
> I currently don't have a whole lot of audiophile things yet since i'm dead broke all i got for the moment is my 1K watt Samsung Home Theater set which is not shabby at all, can definitely get the neighborhood mad if i wanted and the floor jumping if that's what floats my boat. But mostly just going to use it for my record player now going to be sweet.
> 
> All other audio things i have atm is my Astro A40's headset which is amazing for gaming and not 'that' bad for music though not very optimized for it obviously. I think i originally paid 200£ for them so not that cheap but well worth it for my needs.
> 
> I was thinking of buying some Meze 11 Classics for on the go music. But they'll have to wait for a later time.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Got ninja'd in the "they are not headphones"


LOL, yeah my bad i didnt read it very well. I tend to scan instead of reading and its so much faster, you know working and stuff.
UNLIKE KRULLY! Who just takes drugs and writes on here








I was going to buy the A40, then i got the Corsair 1500 for like £30.
Im using Turtle Beaches for my xbox atm thinking im going to buy a new headphones.
If i do listen to music I put it on my Technics, Im more of a PRICE/PERFORMACE man.
Reason why i went AMD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I must admit, i went down the the oulet near me walked into the BOSE store with my dad, listened to the Companion 5's and just bought them there and then. They are great speakers but as mentioned there are plenty of just as good options out there. The companion 5's are supposed to be USB and 5.1 emulated surround sound but they sound much better using the 3.5mm jack with a decent sound card. They are BOSE top of the range PC Speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> If i get headphones i wont be buying BOSE ones. The Senheiser PC360's are the only ones that fit the bill for me so far.
> 
> I tried a set of Roccat Kave's but they were pretty crap and sent them straight back


Price of them?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> And nice seems like a good way to go, if i ever get to it i'm going mainly white or completely white like a TRON build really just with red accents instead of teal/orange. But yeah have no clue how i would accomplish all that, else a mainly white and little red mix, basically my country flag colors reversed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah sure go ahead and give me the rundown, you don't have to do that now ofc just when you got everything ready and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i have a lot of albums have about i think 100 or so LP's mostly old rock from the 70's era, which i got from my uncle also got my record player from him so it's awesome for the lovely price of free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not their new album but i have listened to their "The Sauce" album and their awesome single 'Get The Money' I freaking love their music thanks for reminding me i found them because i listened a lot to The Glitch Mob.
> Haha remember a whole gallon of PCP


Haha, the "Reverse Danish" sounds like something completely different than a name for a rig









Well I'm going for a blood red coolant, large tube res, transparent cpu block and transparent top for the pump. Then I'm going for black sleeving on the tubing to only show the coolant in those components. Still gonna have my red Corsair cables for now but will change to some black, grey and red sleeved ones when I get the time and money to sleeve the PSU.

Right, you've told me that before lol! better put that player to use









Their new album is absolutely great. It's a bit different than The Sauce (great album as well) but really well produced and has a nice sound to it. Seems like it's hard to find bands or artists that we do not have in common









And yep, a gallon of PCP for breakfast makes the week fly by!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> LOL, yeah my bad i didnt read it very well. I tend to scan instead of reading and its so much faster, you know working and stuff.
> UNLIKE KRULLY! Who just takes drugs and writes on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to buy the A40, then i got the Corsair 1500 for like £30.
> Im using Turtle Beaches for my xbox atm thinking im going to buy a new headphones.
> If i do listen to music I put it on my Technics, Im more of a PRICE/PERFORMACE man.
> Reason why i went AMD.


Hey!









You are just jealous that I found my calling in life! OCN AND PCP 4 LAJF.

A40's are ridiculously overpriced compared to what you actually get from them. Vengeance 1500's for that price is a much better choice IMO (even though I'm not a fan of the Corsair peripherals)


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> LOL, yeah my bad i didnt read it very well. I tend to scan instead of reading and its so much faster, you know working and stuff.
> UNLIKE KRULLY! Who just takes drugs and writes on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to buy the A40, then i got the Corsair 1500 for like £30.
> Im using Turtle Beaches for my xbox atm thinking im going to buy a new headphones.
> If i do listen to music I put it on my Technics, Im more of a PRICE/PERFORMACE man.
> Reason why i went AMD.





Price of them?

Don't you read boy? £350...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you read boy? £350...


Bloody hell. THE HEADPHONES! I'l just type it in google.
USELESSS YOU ARE!


----------



## Darylrese

ohhh £55 PCWORLD


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Haha, the "Reverse Danish" sounds like something completely different than a name for a rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm going for a blood red coolant, large tube res, transparent cpu block and transparent top for the pump. Then I'm going for black sleeving on the tubing to only show the coolant in those components. Still gonna have my red Corsair cables for now but will change to some black, grey and red sleeved ones when I get the time and money to sleeve the PSU.
> 
> Right, you've told me that before lol! better put that player to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their new album is absolutely great. It's a bit different than The Sauce (great album as well) but really well produced and has a nice sound to it. Seems like it's hard to find bands or artists that we do not have in common
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, a gallon of PCP for breakfast makes the week fly by!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A40's are ridiculously overpriced compared to what you actually get from them. Vengeance 1500's for that price is a much better choice IMO (even though I'm not a fan of the Corsair peripherals)


Hmm . . . i'm not quite sure if i'm supposed to pick it up as some kind of sexual innuendo









Anyways sounds great dude









And yeah i will definitely use my record player a lot soon, especially since i pretty much got all the time in the world really. But man a LP i just thought of i REALLY wanted was "Scientist - Rids The World of the Evil Curse of the Vampires" Yeah i know very long name but fak me is it amazing. Scientist in general is the king of dub, well though the biggest legends are still King Tubby and Lee Perry IMO. But take a listen to this song from the album, they are all amazing songs on that album also very rare LP can't find it anywhere apart from on Discogs for like at least 60€.




If you do know the song at least others can open their ears to the power of Dub/Reggae oh how i love the sweet tunes of Jamaica mon'

Also on the topic of Pantyroid i can't seem to find their new album as a vinyl only CD. And indeed we do have a lot in common in terms of music taste IDM sure is a marvel.

And yes A40's are very overpriced, but fak me are they good for what they do. I bought them i think about 4 years ago and i didn't have a huge knowledge of sound equipment back then as i do now. But even though they cost a small fortune i'm not really regretting it since they still hold up, never had any problems with them what so ever. I will say though there are definitely better options if you are going to listen to music 100% agreed, but i don't really use my computer as much for music listening compared to other means, it's mostly gaming so i'm fine with it, and if they hold another 4 years i think they have earned their value 10 fold tbh.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Right, after hours of thinking about it.
> I'm going to TRY acrylic tubing, I'll probably mess it up but I'm willing to risk it.
> 
> Due to my rough estimate it's going to be either on par or slightly cheaper than using normal tubes.
> 
> I'm going to order the stuff in a few days when I get paid. Also I still have to wait for my preordered 7970 blocks to come. (Apparently everyone wants them.)
> 
> Another few weeks and £150 ish more, I should have a completely finished build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never been so excited in my life!


Acrylic tubing wow,you do know the acrylic tubes use different fittings and that they tend to be more expensive at times....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Ah water cooling, although awesome, is really a complete waste of money. You have a nice rig so just enjoy it as is. There are more cons than pros especially if you like to swap parts often unless you don't mind ugly quick disconnects everywhere. For me the lack of ease of swapping parts turned out to be a pro because I had fallen into that "OMG a new (insert part here) is out! It's barely faster than what I have but I must have it!!!" trap.


it can be a waste of money,but in my case in summer it can get up to 44c here,last year it got really hot above 35c for a couple days and there was no use even turning my pc on with that kinda of weather not to mention the humidity made it feel like 50c....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Not really waste of money if you demands quiet cooling and cool effectively on GPU. My TITAN stock air cool is running up 80'C in games and for CPU Mosfet hits 80'c when overclocked 4.7Ghz+. I needed to cool those part. Having a fan blowing on the mosfet heatsink only reduce it by 10'c but that is one additional fan noise!
> 
> Real waste is the look if you're picky on parts, like Monsoon Compression fitting instead of just regular barb fittings.


^^^^ This....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> SPAM SPAM SPAM....Must beat KrullyWully!
> 
> I am the leader of all you minions!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (apart from Mergatroid)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who remembers this????...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You guys crack me up,no wonder i keep coming back to this club....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Acrylic tubing wow,you do know the acrylic tubes use different fittings and that they tend to be more expensive at times....
> it can be a waste of money,but in my case in summer it can get up to 44c here,last year it got really hot above 35c for a couple days and there was no use even turning my pc on with that kinda of weather not to mention the humidity made it feel like 50c....
> ^^^^ This....
> You guys crack me up,no wonder i keep coming back to this club....


Yes sir, the compression fittings are more expensive by £2 each, BUT I will save money from the angled fittings as i dont have to buy them anymore









I m so going to break my rig,


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yes sir, the compression fittings are more expensive by £2 each, BUT I will save money from the angled fittings as i dont have to buy them anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m so going to break my rig,


I too wanted to use acrylic for my first build,then decided against it....







Maybe one day i will try that,but my hats off to you mate,good luck with the build and please do a build log and call it,wait for it " jamaican reaper or just reaper"....







better yet call it the traitor....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I too wanted to use acrylic for my first build,then decided against it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day i will try that,but my hats off to you mate,good luck with the build and please do a build log and call it,wait for it " jamaican reaper or just reaper"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better yet call it the traitor....


Project Carbon - First Build - Once a 600T, Always 600T - Jaimaican's A Traitor.


----------



## Solonowarion

My phobya push fittings were like 2 bucks each. Dont be intimidated by acrylic it just takes a bit of time. I built my first pc in january using tube then very shortly after bent some acrylic. Changing your mind gets expensive. I think I was the first one on ocn and im still a noob with this stuff. Id go for it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Here guys, i just calculated that if i went acrylic tubing it would be cheaper lol.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> My phobya push fittings were like 2 bucks each. Dont be intimidated by acrylic it just takes a bit of time. I built my first pc in january using tube then very shortly after bent some acrylic. Changing your mind gets expensive. I think I was the first one on ocn and im still a noob with this stuff. Id go for it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks freaking awesome man. I really like the acrylic builds I have been seeing. If I ever decide to go full water, that's the way I will do it (if not, copper).
And it's because of awesome builds like yours. That just looks sweet bud. Nice job.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Here guys, i just calculated that if i went acrylic tubing it would be cheaper lol.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That looks freaking awesome man. I really like the acrylic builds I have been seeing. If I ever decide to go full water, that's the way I will do it (if not, copper).
> And it's because of awesome builds like yours. That just looks sweet bud. Nice job.


This build looks so awesome....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> This build looks so awesome....


On it Sir.
Waiting for my preorder to come through the post.


----------



## jdk90

I just ordered a bunch of acrylic also, however it uhhhh.... Won't be going into a 600T


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> I just ordered a bunch of acrylic also, however it uhhhh.... Won't be going into a 600T


HMMMMM let me guess a


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Corsair 750D*


.....


----------



## Recr3ational

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436251/project-carbon-first-build-corsair-600t-with-acrylic-tubing

I might of started my build log, got bored so yeah.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> HMMMMM let me guess a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Corsair 750D*
> 
> 
> .....


.....Maybe








It's because you're such a bad influence haha


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> .....Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because you're such a bad influence haha


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> BAD SPARKLES! BAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just follow the flow and succumb to the temptations of liquid heat disposal!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> For some reason that sounded wrong lol, but how Swede of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw how far until you have all your stuff, and are you going to make a build log?


That does indeed sound wrong








Haha but I will succumb too it just not this year.
It might be a combination of 2 factors:
1) Money => Do I really need it (no, it's mostly for looks/quiet operation)
2) A little bit afraid to start it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hi! Long time sinse you shown your face!
> Just a warning:
> 
> THERES TRAITORS EVERYWHERE!
> 
> On a side note i recieved my Corsair 200R today


If I wouldn't have my Acrylic window, I would be slightly tempted to buy the 750D.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> My phobya push fittings were like 2 bucks each. Dont be intimidated by acrylic it just takes a bit of time. I built my first pc in january using tube then very shortly after bent some acrylic. Changing your mind gets expensive. I think I was the first one on ocn and im still a noob with this stuff. Id go for it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aaaaaaaahh, away with it, it's so purty! Give meeeeee









Also, has anyone got an idea what I should do with my two monitors?

My main monitor the Qnix 2710 is connected through dvi on my first HD7870. When I connect my 2 monitor (samsung XL2370) through hdmi on the same card everything is f*cked up. My card has only one dvi connection available


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> That does indeed sound wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha but I will succumb too it just not this year.
> It might be a combination of 2 factors:
> 1) Money => Do I really need it (no, it's mostly for looks/quiet operation)
> 2) A little bit afraid to start it.
> If I wouldn't have my Acrylic window, I would be slightly tempted to buy the 750D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaahh, away with it, it's so purty! Give meeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone got an idea what I should do with my two monitors?
> 
> My main monitor the Qnix 2710 is connected through dvi on my first HD7870. When I connect my 2 monitor (samsung XL2370) through hdmi on the same card everything is f*cked up. My card has only one dvi connection available


Go through the Catalyst, what do you mean ****ed up?


----------



## mynameisBON

Thanks guys for opinions








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm really liking that sidepanel, how is it kept in place if you aren't using the stock latches? Also, have you made it yourself or did you get someone else to do it for you?


I have a Laser in my work, so I bought only Acrylic panel. I used magnetic tapes, like badges on fridge.

Ps. Now I'm looking for new cpu cooler. I think about Phanteks PH-TC14PE(maybe too big?), PH-TC12DX or maybe Swiftech H220 (I heard hose is too long for 600T). Any suggestions?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Go through the Catalyst, what do you mean ****ed up?


The resolution doesn't seem to fit. Also I think the Samsung XL2370 doesn't really work well with hdmi. I've tried using a hdmi cable and dvi to hdmi.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> The resolution doesn't seem to fit. Also I think the Samsung XL2370 doesn't really work well with hdmi. I've tried using a hdmi cable and dvi to hdmi.


Are you using eyefinity or just extended? Try pressing Windows Key then P


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That looks freaking awesome man. I really like the acrylic builds I have been seeing. If I ever decide to go full water, that's the way I will do it (if not, copper).
> And it's because of awesome builds like yours. That just looks sweet bud. Nice job.


thanks man. I just sleeved the tube in vanilla sands sata sleeve. Will post some more pics. And more showing the 600t.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Aaaaaaaahh, away with it, it's so purty! Give meeeeee


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436251/project-carbon-first-build-corsair-600t-with-acrylic-tubing
> 
> I might of started my build log, got bored so yeah.


Subbed! Looking forward to it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisBON*
> 
> Thanks guys for opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Now I'm looking for new cpu cooler. I think about Phanteks PH-TC14PE(maybe too big?), PH-TC12DX or maybe Swiftech H220 (I heard hose is too long for 600T). Any suggestions?


I personally have a PH-TC14CS. It cools very well, but the way it sits on my motherboard, I am unable to get a second fan on it without hitting my ram. However, if it's cooling capabilities are any indication of the TC14PE, then I would definitely go with that. Just check for other people with the same motherboard/ram/cooler setup to make sure it will all fit. No doubt it will work in the 600t, but everything else may be a different story. As for the TC12DX, I would only look at that if you don't end up liking the size of the TC14PE.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisBON*
> 
> Thanks guys for opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Laser in my work, so I bought only Acrylic panel. I used magnetic tapes, like badges on fridge.
> 
> Ps. Now I'm looking for new cpu cooler. I think about Phanteks PH-TC14PE(maybe too big?), PH-TC12DX or maybe Swiftech H220 (I heard hose is too long for 600T). Any suggestions?


Pretty sure someone here has the H220 in their 600T.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Pretty sure someone here has the H220 in their 600T.


Aye, a fellow AMD member, AlDyer. I think his name is.

He thinks it's good. Looks good too.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Aye, a fellow AMD member, AlDyer. I think his name is.
> 
> He thinks it's good. Looks good too.


Yep this is true. He got it and I want it!


----------



## AlDyer

So somebody had questions about H220?? I'm in Italy for a holiday so I wasn't checking this thread, but I have WiFi and a laptop so I can check around. Just remember my answers might take some time...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> So somebody had questions about H220?? I'm in Italy for a holiday so I wasn't checking this thread, but I have WiFi and a laptop so I can check around. Just remember my answers might take some time...


Lucky ****! Have fun!


----------



## navit

I have a h220 in mine, it it's but res. has to point down.


----------



## Recr3ational

Jaimaican,
You know with your gpu blocks, did you have to buy spare fill cap thing? cos I'm going to use a single VID connector?

Also if I decided just to bride the gpu blocks using acrylic tubing, how would I go and do it? Have both holes with compressions fittings or? It's so confusing!

Don't worry, just ordered extra parts, just in case.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Are you using eyefinity or just extended? Try pressing Windows Key then P


Just extended I think, but I'll post a picture tomorrow or tonight.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> I have a h220 in mine, it it's but res. has to point down.


I had stiff neck.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Jaimaican,
> You know with your gpu blocks, did you have to buy spare fill cap thing? cos I'm going to use a single VID connector?
> 
> Also if I decided just to bride the gpu blocks using acrylic tubing, how would I go and do it? Have both holes with compressions fittings or? It's so confusing!
> 
> Don't worry, just ordered extra parts, just in case.


I still pop in here from time to time to see what you guys are doing with your 600t... i miss mine sometimes









but I am using acrylic tubes on my gpu's and i used these http://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/fittings/hd-adapters/ek-hd-adapter-10-12mm-black-nickel.html

my ek waterblocks for my 680's came with caps also.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> I still pop in here from time to time to see what you guys are doing with your 600t... i miss mine sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am using acrylic tubes on my gpu's and i used these http://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/fittings/hd-adapters/ek-hd-adapter-10-12mm-black-nickel.html
> 
> my ek waterblocks for my 680's came with caps also.


Okay thanks. I bought extra parts but I'm sure it will put to good use! Thanks


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> I had stiff neck.


Ha ha ha
iPhone pic.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Ha ha ha
> iPhone pic.


Should use instagram.... not....


----------



## Recr3ational

How the **** do i sleeve this?


----------



## Recr3ational

Double Posted Sorry.


----------



## Solonowarion

You peel the wires apart. Which you probably already know. Hard to see in the pic though. Are those very small openings on the connectors for the wires?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> You peel the wires apart. Which you probably already know. Hard to see in the pic though. Are those very small openings on the connectors for the wires?


The openings, the holes is enough to fit sleeving in, but it has double connections. Which is going to be really annoying to sleeve, not sure if it's worth sleeving.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> The openings, the holes is enough to fit sleeving in, but it has double connections. Which is going to be really annoying to sleeve, not sure if it's worth sleeving.


Do it. You just shove the wires into the crack then shrink em.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Do it. You just shove the wires into the crack then shrink em.


Thanks man. I might do. Thinking about it yesterday. I might buy a 1000w psu anyway. See what happens


----------



## Krullmeister

Okay guys... So this is it!

Any last minute comments or tips before I place my order(s)?




Yes I know this is a very expensive CPU loop .__.


----------



## AlDyer

Looks great to me, but 460 £ for only CPU? That is some insane price, but everyone knows you're a rich man with all those keyboards hahaha


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Looks great to me, but 460 £ for only CPU? That is some insane price, but everyone knows you're a rich man with all those keyboards hahaha


It's actually closer to 530









The whole point is to get the stuff I want now and then I only need to add a second rad and gpu blocks to make a full loop









Also, I'm far from rich, just spend a lot of my money on this kind of stuff


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Okay guys... So this is it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Any last minute comments or tips before I place my order(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know this is a very expensive CPU loop .__.


Jesus christ, I bought a whole system's loop with that amount.
You are some rich mo fo


----------



## AlDyer

I myself have decided to stop spending cash on my computer for now, so no updates from me for a while. My money is being spent on la mia ragazza at the moment


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Jesus christ, I bought a whole system's loop with that amount.
> You are some rich mo fo


Again, not even close to rich. But I've been saving up and I know exactly what I want for my loop but most of the cost comes from buying more fittings than I really need (same with tubing) as well as the pump setup. I know I can get away with going for a cheaper loop but then I wouldn't be 100% satisfied with it


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Again, not even close to rich. But I've been saving up and I know exactly what I want for my loop but most of the cost comes from buying more fittings than I really need (same with tubing) as well as the pump setup. I know I can get away with going for a cheaper loop but then I wouldn't be 100% satisfied with it


I know man, it cost me £80 for my fittings, you should of bought acrylic tubing, it saved me so much on fittings.

Also i got some on of my fittings, just waiting for a few more things, after that Project Carbon will initiate!

Also just to double check, does it matter if I had my 200mm rad facing upside down? ( the rad being vertical and the fittings on top)


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I know man, it cost me £80 for my fittings, you should of bought acrylic tubing, it saved me so much on fittings.
> 
> Also i got some on of my fittings, just waiting for a few more things, after that Project Carbon will initiate!
> 
> Also just to double check, does it matter if I had my 200mm rad facing upside down? ( the rad being vertical and the fittings on top)


I was considering acrylic but decided to go with sleeved tubing instead, gonna fit my theme a lot better. Maybe for my next rig?









I think the 200mm rad is supposed to be that way actually... makes it a lot easier to bleed. I think most people don't do it cause it often requires modding the 5.25" bay. Other than that it should be a lot better for the system that way around.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I was considering acrylic but decided to go with sleeved tubing instead, gonna fit my theme a lot better. Maybe for my next rig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 200mm rad is supposed to be that way actually... makes it a lot easier to bleed. I think most people don't do it cause it often requires modding the 5.25" bay. Other than that it should be a lot better for the system that way around.


Ideal, I don't mind doing some modding.


----------



## Dragoon

Ooooh yea, Kōhaku is slowly coming along (〜￣▽￣)〜

Gotta find my spray paint cans...


----------



## Krullmeister

Watercooling orders placed









Did make some changes and saved about £100 so now it's "only" £400.

Can't wait!









Now to figure out a good name for it


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Watercooling orders placed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did make some changes and saved about £100 so now it's "only" £400.
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to figure out a good name for it


Nice!







What did you end up getting?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Watercooling orders placed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did make some changes and saved about £100 so now it's "only" £400.
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to figure out a good name for it


Nice nice Krullyyy. I myself am about to drop the bomb on them watercooling parts as well. Mainly because of this







:


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Nice nice Krullyyy. I myself am about to drop the bomb on them watercooling parts as well. Mainly because of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Nice! Tell me how they perform!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Nice! Tell me how they perform!


As of now, it performs exceptionally well on air but the cooler is holding it back. Thats the reason I want to put it under water so I can push OC further. Stock out of the box is 1030 on the core and 1250 on the memory. On air and stock voltage I managed 1102 core and 1400 mem. Able to do a full valley run before the boeing 747 engine starts ramping up to speed









We'll see in about 13 hours time. Hint: Are you ready 4 Battle?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Watercooling orders placed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did make some changes and saved about £100 so now it's "only" £400.
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to figure out a good name for it


Hey krully will you be doing a build log....?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Nice nice Krullyyy. I myself am about to drop the bomb on them watercooling parts as well. Mainly because of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The titan killer,card looks sweet bro....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> As of now, it performs exceptionally well on air but the cooler is holding it back. Thats the reason I want to put it under water so I can push OC further. Stock out of the box is 1030 on the core and 1250 on the memory. On air and stock voltage I managed 1102 core and 1400 mem. Able to do a full valley run before the boeing 747 engine starts ramping up to speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see in about 13 hours time. Hint: Are you ready 4 Battle?


Make sure you get EK blocks for the card when you are ready to water cool it....How high does your temps get on that card when gaming....?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The titan killer,card looks sweet bro....


Supposedly the "Titan Killer". Its hard to say tho cos its limited by its current crappy cooler and early drivers. We'll see...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Make sure you get EK blocks for the card when you are ready to water cool it....How high does your temps get on that card when gaming....?


Yup planning to get the EK block soon once I am ready to drop the bomb on all the other parts for the loop.
For the temps wise, it will undoubtedly hit 95C as stated. AMD says its by design, lets just hope the other components can manage the heat. I tried out different fan/temp profiles and I found 55% fan speed barely audible above my H100i fans(which are running 1825RPM instead of 2600RPM). Even at 55% fan speed, valley/heaven benchmark remained below 85C even after 15mins+ of the bench looping. This is all set at a maximum of 91C temp limit in the catalyst control center.

BF3 hit 90C at 60% fan speed without any throttling. Crap reference cooler is crap. I might have to do more extensive testing, especially when BF4 drops tonight. 11 hours to go!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Supposedly the "Titan Killer". Its hard to say tho cos its limited by its current crappy cooler and early drivers. We'll see...
> Yup planning to get the EK block soon once I am ready to drop the bomb on all the other parts for the loop.
> For the temps wise, it will undoubtedly hit 95C as stated. AMD says its by design, lets just hope the other components can manage the heat. I tried out different fan/temp profiles and I found 55% fan speed barely audible above my H100i fans(which are running 1825RPM instead of 2600RPM). Even at 55% fan speed, valley/heaven benchmark remained below 85C even after 15mins+ of the bench looping. This is all set at a maximum of 91C temp limit in the catalyst control center.
> 
> BF3 hit 90C at 60% fan speed without any throttling. Crap reference cooler is crap. I might have to do more extensive testing, especially when BF4 drops tonight. 11 hours to go!


I have to wait a couple days b4 i pick up BF4,went and got batman origin first







,also need a new res tube and a valve port (might not tho)....


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Supposedly the "Titan Killer". Its hard to say tho cos its limited by its current crappy cooler and early drivers. We'll see...
> Yup planning to get the EK block soon once I am ready to drop the bomb on all the other parts for the loop.
> For the temps wise, it will undoubtedly hit 95C as stated. AMD says its by design, lets just hope the other components can manage the heat. I tried out different fan/temp profiles and I found 55% fan speed barely audible above my H100i fans(which are running 1825RPM instead of 2600RPM). Even at 55% fan speed, valley/heaven benchmark remained below 85C even after 15mins+ of the bench looping. This is all set at a maximum of 91C temp limit in the catalyst control center.
> 
> BF3 hit 90C at 60% fan speed without any throttling. Crap reference cooler is crap. I might have to do more extensive testing, especially when BF4 drops tonight. 11 hours to go!


I'm really curious to see how it does under water. It's an amazing gpu, but the high temps it runs at are very concerning to me. I can't wait to see the results people get with water cooling!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Oooohhh smexy card!


----------



## Recr3ational

Erm guys,
Whos buying Battlefield 4?

Im stuck between xbox and PC.
Also after spending £500 on my loop and needing to save money to buy a house. I might not even get it :L


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Erm guys,
> Whos buying Battlefield 4?
> 
> Im stuck between xbox and PC.
> Also after spending £500 on my loop and needing to save money to buy a house. I might not even get it :L


Already have it preloaded and ready to go... If you are unsure on whether or not to buy it, I can post my thoughts on it after classes and a bit of playtime tomorrow. I'll probably try and play through single player before touching multiplayer though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Already have it preloaded and ready to go... If you are unsure on whether or not to buy it, I can post my thoughts on it after classes and a bit of playtime tomorrow. I'll probably try and play through single player before touching multiplayer though.


Well hello sir,
That would be helpful actually. Thanks mate.
So many games coming out I dont know what to buy!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well hello sir,
> That would be helpful actually. Thanks mate.
> So many games coming out I dont know what to buy!


Well hello!








And I know what you mean. I know that at least BF4 will provide continued entertainment/frustration even after the singleplayer portion is completed. Other games maybe not so much. That was my reasoning at least. Then again, if Watch Dogs hadn't been delayed, I would have no idea what to do....


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Erm guys,
> Whos buying Battlefield 4?
> 
> Im stuck between xbox and PC.
> Also after spending £500 on my loop and needing to save money to buy a house. I might not even get it :L


I'm pre ordering BF4....You can pre-order for £26.50 online in the UK...BARGAIN


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you end up getting?


Basically my old list with a lot less fittings, this D5 top instead of the bitspower one + dress kit

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Alphacool-HF-D5-TOP-Plexi-G1--4-VPP655TPP644MCP655-V2_42527.html

etc. etc. just minor changes that I think turned out for the better both in terms of looks and the state of my wallet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Nice nice Krullyyy. I myself am about to drop the bomb on them watercooling parts as well. Mainly because of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome mate









I'm probably gonna pick up a 780 fairly soon after the price drop to replace my trusty 680! Let me know how that card performs under water though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey krully will you be doing a build log....?


That's the plan anyway! Thinking about acquiring a test bench to keep my components on while I work on the case. I have a couple of mods in mind that I'd love to do!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Erm guys,
> Whos buying Battlefield 4?
> 
> Im stuck between xbox and PC.
> Also after spending £500 on my loop and needing to save money to buy a house. I might not even get it :L


I've already pre-purchased it from GamingTitans. Too bad they don't send the keys ahead of time so I can pre-load though :


----------



## Recr3ational

Okay then it looks like I need to get bf4 to play with the mighty 600T club


----------



## Gyrael

>Battlefield
>singleplayer


----------



## roflcopter159

So, after playing a few missions and a round of multiplayer, I have come to these conclusions.

The game looks incredible, I am able to run the auto setting (high) without any issues on my 660ti.
They brought back the gun acquisition abilities/style from Bad Company 2 campaign (find it once, access it at gun stashes)
There is incentive for completing the campaign and for completing it well. You get guns for use in the campaign mode as well as unlocking some items for use in multiplayer by completing the 6 singleplayer assignments.
There are issues reloading checkpoints where you spawn in the wrong spot, or you get frozen in a spot. So don't die/reload a checkpoint. The wrong spot respawn happened in the second mission and the frozen in a spot respawn happened in the third.
There are some sound issues in multiplayer, particularly when you are in a tank. I did not notice the same issue in other vehicles. Though I have only played multiplayer for one round and on one map, so it may just be a random occurance.
The map I played on had WAAAAYYYY too many vehicles on too large of a map, making practically 0 infantry fighting possible.
DICE completely redid some of the menus, so it will take a while to get used to them.
Battlelog got a much needed overhaul, which I personally think is much better.
There is a new feature called BattlePacks which seems to be like a booster pack type system, where you earn new packs through leveling up and using guns. Fortunately, most of what you get from them seems to be cosmetic, or able to be unlocked through other methods.
There is also a somewhat hard to find emblem creation feature in battlelog. If you go to your soldier page, there should be a customize option near the top right corner.
Overall, the game is great! However, there are a few bugs which can occasionally make playing difficult/impossible (such as the checkpoint bugs), and it will definitely take some getting used to the different menus (respawn, class customization, battlelog, etc.) Also, there seem to be a couple cool features that are optimized for having friends who play (such as the "missions" I believe they are called). So, if anyone would like to send me a friend request on Origin, my name is roflcopter159 there as well.


----------



## Krullmeister

Stupid EA.... I won't be able to play until Thursday because of their silly release dates.....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Stupid EA.... I won't be able to play until Thursday because of their silly release dates.....


That sucks... I managed to start playing at 11pm here, despite still only being the 28th.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That sucks... I managed to start playing at 11pm here, despite still only being the 28th.


Still trying to decide between this or assassins creed black flag,must say im loving batman origin tho....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That sucks... I managed to start playing at 11pm here, despite still only being the 28th.


For some reason they think that Sweden should get it the 31st instead.... Which makes no sense since the game is being developed right here in Stockholm....


----------



## Recr3ational

Well thanks for that copter, I'll pick it up tomorrow


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well thanks for that copter, I'll pick it up tomorrow


Same here grabbing my copy tomorrow,which copy are you guys gettting or have already gotten ?.....How is your build coming along Recr3ational....?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Same here grabbing my copy tomorrow,which copy are you guys gettting or have already gotten ?.....How is your build coming along Recr3ational....?


Very nice thanks reaper.
I got some vinyl lettering and just thinking about the cover i need to make, but after i get all the stuff comes. I'm going to do everything in a few days

Also i picked up battlefield 4 for £27.
Thanks Daryl

Oh Reaper, just call me Az, its so weird getting called Recr3ational, its a long ass name for a start lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Very nice thanks reaper.
> I got some vinyl lettering and just thinking about the cover i need to make, but after i get all the stuff comes. I'm going to do everything in a few days
> 
> Also i picked up battlefield 4 for £27.
> Thanks Daryl
> 
> Oh Reaper, just call me Az, its so weird getting called Recr3ational, its a long ass name for a start lol


Az you wish hehehehhehehehhehe

Get it?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Az you wish hehehehhehehehhehe
> 
> Get it?




Get it....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> *Az* you wish hehehehhehehehhehe
> 
> Get it?


Well you see the usual way of saying it is "As you wish".

But since he wants to be called "Az" I altered it up a bit to better suit the situation at hand.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well you see the usual way of saying it is "As you wish".
> 
> But since he wants to be called "Az" I altered it up a bit to better suit the situation at hand.


I did get it,and to be honest it was a good one,just figured i would mess with you nonetheless....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I did get it,and to be honest it was a good one,just figured i would mess with you nonetheless....


And that's why I explained it further!









You see I took it a step further. I mean... One would have to be really stupid not to get it and that was the whole point


----------



## Shadowline2553

Would love to get the game, sounds amazing, but my current plan for my next pay is an EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked.


----------



## Recr3ational

Jesus Christ, that's the last time I'm telling you guys anything personal lol!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well thanks for that copter, I'll pick it up tomorrow


No problem, send me a friend request on Origin, none of my friends are planning on getting the game...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Same here grabbing my copy tomorrow,which copy are you guys gettting or have already gotten ?


I got the regular copy, but because I technically preordered it (despite buying it only ~4 days ago), I get China Rising for free. Depending on how I like the game from here, I'll consider getting premium. Also, you should also add me on Origin...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Oooh BF4, I'm looking at it but should I get premium? Also guys where did you get it that cheap in the UK? Though might get digital download otherwise I'll have to reattach my dvd drive.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Oooh BF4, I'm looking at it but should I get premium? Also guys where did you get it that cheap in the UK? Though might get digital download otherwise I'll have to reattach my dvd drive.


This is where i get my keys....

http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/

There is a rep for gaming titans here on OCN tha sells keys also....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430616/gaming-titans-october-deals-digital-pc-games-battlefield-4-cod-ghosts-watch-dogs-on-over-20-sale


----------



## Krullmeister

I got mine from GamingTitans, can definitively recommend them!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Oooh BF4, I'm looking at it but should I get premium? Also guys where did you get it that cheap in the UK? Though might get digital download otherwise I'll have to reattach my dvd drive.


I wouldn't recommend getting premium just yet. You should probably wait to make sure that you actually enjoy the game before you drop an extra $50 on it. Also, I'm not sure if it works in the UK, but I bought my copy for $48 on greenmangaming.


----------



## Recr3ational

I got mine from cd keys

http://www.cdkeys.com/?gclid=CLfUkr23vLoCFVMdtAod5DcApA

Daryl told me about them.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

I usually use one of these sites to find the cheapest price, it's only for digital keys but they are usually also very cheap because of it.

http://gocdkeys.com/

http://cdkeyprices.com/


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Wow nice loads of links. I'll check them out when I'm home.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Just ordered my copy of the game....

1 x Battlefield 4 CD Key for Origin

(Edition: Standard Edition + China Rising Pre-order Bonus DLC, Language Required: English (EN))

Must say its abit weird with the game not saying download in the bottom of origin,instead had to press the preload thingy....


----------



## kilo7echo

I really BF4 so far. Played the beta and it was a little buggy. The campaign is very enjoyable so far have not touched multiplier yet though.

My origin id is Kilo7echo, if you guys wanna play sometime.

The game is awesome with nvidia surround, although the fast action scenes are making me dizzy.


----------



## Recr3ational

Question guys,
As I bought it from cdkeys, is it still on origin? Doesn't say any where


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Question guys,
> As I bought it from cdkeys, is it still on origin? Doesn't say any where


You have to use origin, so once you get the key you pop it into origin to activate the game and download it from there.


----------



## Snyderman34

Very excited! I finally got my rebuild set and parts (mostly) ordered. Moving from Sig rig to:

i7-4770k
Gigabyte GA-Z87H-UD4H
8GB Corsair Vengeance RAM (for now)
Sapphire R9 290X
Corsair HX1050 PSU (refurb)

Keeping my SSD and HDDs, as well as keeping it in my 600T. May try to get some WC parts to expand the H220 (or maybe sell off the H220 and go full custom. Need to find out if the H220 can handle it). Not sure yet. If anyone' interested, Corsair is having a 50% off sale from their outlet store. Only paid $129 for the PSU after shipping (retails $240 brand new). They have a 600T for like $80... #justsaying


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Very excited! I finally got my rebuild set and parts (mostly) ordered. Moving from Sig rig to:
> 
> i7-4770k
> Gigabyte GA-Z87H-UD4H
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance RAM (for now)
> Sapphire R9 290X
> Corsair HX1050 PSU (refurb)
> 
> Keeping my SSD and HDDs, as well as keeping it in my 600T. May try to get some WC parts to expand the H220 (or maybe sell off the H220 and go full custom. Need to find out if the H220 can handle it). Not sure yet. If anyone' interested, Corsair is having a 50% off sale from their outlet store. Only paid $129 for the PSU after shipping (retails $240 brand new). They have a 600T for like $80... #justsaying


Damn, tempting..
NO i must not. Spent way to much already


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey Az you finished downloading BF4 yet....? Still waiting for my copy to finish downloading have like 2 hrs left....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey Az you finished downloading BF4 yet....? Still waiting for my copy to finish downloading have like 2 hrs left....


What??? You can download it??
jesus its going to take me 18 hours


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What??? You can download it??


Yeah there was a sign thingy at the top saying preload now ,so i clicked it and its downloading/preloading....i have about 1hr 34 mins left,may not be able to play it after tho,hope im wrong....Also once you see it in your game directory you should be able to right or left click and see the option to preload....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Yeah there was a sign thingy at the top saying preload now so i clicked it and its downloading/preloading....i have about 1hr 34 mins left,may not be able to play it after tho,hope im wrong....


Yeah man preloading now son!
I doubt you can play it, thats what preloading is if im right


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Yeah preloading is downloading but will have to wait till they open the gate for us to play....







how long is your preload time....


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Damn, tempting..
> NO i must not. Spent way to much already


Come on.... you know you want to.....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Yeah preloading is downloading but will have to wait till they open the gate for us to play....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long is your preload time....


Yeah, i dunno man. I think its the 1st for UK, whats the realease date for you?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Come on.... you know you want to.....


Don't tempt me man. I've spent well over £600 this past few weeks on my pc lol


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah, i dunno man. I think its the 1st for UK, whats the realease date for you?


Well according to most websites here it should be today,will find out soon....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Well according to most websites here it should be today,will find out soon....


You'll be able to play it before me i think, i really hope it works well with the 360 controller, because my keyboard is really rubbish after all this time.

Also i'm selling my corsair vengeance 1500, i need a Price/Performance headset, 7.1 preferably, also a sound card that's compatible.

Ideas? GO GO GO


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I never play with a keyboard,always with my 360 controller....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I never play with a keyboard,always with my 360 controller....


Yeah I need a mechanical, but really can't afford it right now


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo just finished the preload and installation and the game wont run,still saying unreleased title and wont be released until the 30th of october even tho today is the 31st....







Ohhhh i will never use a keyboard,360 controller for every game i play....


----------



## Zooty Cat

Done with the build


----------



## Recr3ational

Very nice build, clean!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo just finished the preload and installation and the game wont run,still saying unreleased title and wont be released until the 30th of october even tho today is the 31st....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh i will never use a keyboard,360 controller for every game i play....


Man at least you can play it tomorrow, I have work all day


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> Done with the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet build mate,makes me want to get that case....Love the colour coordination and cable management....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man at least you can play it tomorrow, I have work all day


Az atleast you have work to go to,cant wait until i can get a full time job....I want to play now,not tomorrow....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Az atleast you have work to go to,cant wait until i can get a full time job....I want to play now,not tomorrow....


At least you have money, i have neither money nor a job. I can't even buy BF4 unless somebody magically donated like 10$ or so, still have some pocket change. Else i would have to go over budget 'again' and have even more debt that i don't want _with_ interest


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> Done with the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice job. Well done. How did you get the white cases for your video cards? They look hot.

Hey, has anyone else noticed that, since a few days ago, if you right click on Quote or Reply the site no longer allows you to open a new window? It's driving me nuts.

Reminds me.... Pirate goes into a bar, has a steering wheel connected to his belt. Bartender asks "hey, what's with the steering wheel?", and the pirate replies "arrr, it's driving me nuts". (in the spirit of Halloween)


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Don't tempt me man. I've spent well over £600 this past few weeks on my pc lol


Lol. I heard you. Just dropped all that money on my upgrades, and I REALLY wanna get a block for my 290x. But then I need an extra rad, then tubing, then fittings, then coolant......


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Lol. I heard you. Just dropped all that money on my upgrades, and I REALLY wanna get a block for my 290x. But then I need an extra rad, then tubing, then fittings, then coolant......


Cool another 290X user in the 600T club!









Am planning to put mine underwater as well very soon!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Very nice job. Well done. How did you get the white cases for your video cards? They look hot.
> 
> Hey, has anyone else noticed that, since a few days ago, if you right click on Quote or Reply the site no longer allows you to open a new window? It's driving me nuts.
> 
> Reminds me.... Pirate goes into a bar, has a steering wheel connected to his belt. Bartender asks "hey, what's with the steering wheel?", and the pirate replies "arrr, it's driving me nuts". (in the spirit of Halloween)


Lol! That gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Cool another 290X user in the 600T club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am planning to put mine underwater as well very soon!


Whoo! Hope it gets here soon







NCIX had a few coming in so I put down for one.

Im pretty excited. Ive only ever used AIO loops so expanding makes me a bit nervous. But I've always wanted to try it out. Just gotta figure the refill part out. Really tempted to sell the H220 and just go full custom (cant sell here yet though, and not doing eBay)


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Whoo! Hope it gets here soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX had a few coming in so I put down for one.


Haha luckily I didn't order online. Got my card on day 1 of launch from a local shop here







Its been a blast ever since tho! Rocking BF4 at ultra with no MSAA maintaining above 100fps on MP for my 144hz screen


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Very excited! I finally got my rebuild set and parts (mostly) ordered. Moving from Sig rig to:
> 
> i7-4770k
> Gigabyte GA-Z87H-UD4H
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance RAM (for now)
> Sapphire R9 290X
> Corsair HX1050 PSU (refurb)
> 
> Keeping my SSD and HDDs, as well as keeping it in my 600T. May try to get some WC parts to expand the H220 (or maybe sell off the H220 and go full custom. Need to find out if the H220 can handle it). Not sure yet. If anyone' interested, Corsair is having a 50% off sale from their outlet store. Only paid $129 for the PSU after shipping (retails $240 brand new). They have a 600T for like $80... #justsaying


The H220 is more than capable and I didn't even need an extra rad...


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Very nice build, clean!


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Sweet build mate,makes me want to get that case....Love the colour coordination and cable management....
> Az atleast you have work to go to,cant wait until i can get a full time job....I want to play now,not tomorrow....


I thought you had the case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Very nice job. Well done. How did you get the white cases for your video cards? They look hot.
> 
> Hey, has anyone else noticed that, since a few days ago, if you right click on Quote or Reply the site no longer allows you to open a new window? It's driving me nuts.
> 
> Reminds me.... Pirate goes into a bar, has a steering wheel connected to his belt. Bartender asks "hey, what's with the steering wheel?", and the pirate replies "arrr, it's driving me nuts". (in the spirit of Halloween)


These are the original black ones with the raised lettering.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> The H220 is more than capable and I didn't even need an extra rad...


Are you talking just the CPU or the CPU+GPU? I'd be adding the GPU into the loop.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Are you talking just the CPU or the CPU+GPU? I'd be adding the GPU into the loop.


He's running his GPU and CPU on his extended H220 so I'm guessing that's what he was implying!


----------



## AlDyer

Sorry, I've been in a hurry and yeah thats what I meant. So my 4670K is 4.5 GHz and the GPU is at 1200 core and 1550 memory at 1.25v at the moment if I remember correctly. All this without adding a radiator. The GPU is usually around 50C max and the CPU is around the same, while stressing both at the same time.

EDIT: keep in mind the CPU is delidded


----------



## ssgtnubb

@ Zooty, digging that build, digging it bunch's. What DVD Drive is that, home made?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Az atleast you have work to go to,cant wait until i can get a full time job....I want to play now,not tomorrow....


Keep me updated during work. Tell me if you're playing

@Zooty Mr Reaper here, had the case, and he back stabbed us and bought some 750d.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

@Zooty awesome build! I love black and white with a hint of yellow! smexy!

Didn't get BF4 yet, no time at the moment maybe friday coz I'm home.

I've been thinking about my desk. I not 100% happy with the one I have right now. So I would either paint it in black or get a new one.
Problem is that the one I have now is not wood, it's pressed material with a plastic layer on top that make it look like wood, I have no idea if you can even paint that.
If I would get a new one, probably the galant from Ikea. I might share some thoughts later on.

I'm making Halloween cookies tonight! Hahaa


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> @Zooty awesome build! I love black and white with a hint of yellow! smexy!
> 
> Didn't get BF4 yet, no time at the moment maybe friday coz I'm home.
> 
> I've been thinking about my desk. I not 100% happy with the one I have right now. So I would either paint it in black or get a new one.
> Problem is that the one I have now is not wood, it's pressed material with a plastic layer on top that make it look like wood, I have no idea if you can even paint that.
> If I would get a new one, probably the galant from Ikea. I might share some thoughts later on.
> 
> I'm making Halloween cookies tonight! Hahaa


You can paint anything with the right paint









Oh guys, Scan UK has screwed me over AGAIN! Delayed my gpu blocks, don't know how long though


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Whoo! Hope it gets here soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX had a few coming in so I put down for one.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha luckily I didn't order online. Got my card on day 1 of launch from a local shop here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a blast ever since tho! Rocking BF4 at ultra with no MSAA maintaining above 100fps on MP for my 144hz screen
Click to expand...

Seriously jealous.... I can still run on High settings, at what I assume is around 60-70fps (Precision X OSD wasn't working for some reason, time to update) with my card. I think this winter I may save up for the 780 Classified. Now that the price has dropped, I'd say that it's pretty competitively priced.


----------



## Recr3ational

While you guys are getting 780's and 4K monitors.
I'm still reppin' my 60hz screen and dual 7950's! WHOOOO!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Now all you guys playing BF4 need to do is play like this


----------



## Dragoon

LOL that was pure awesome. Now THAT is how you immerse yourself into the action


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> LOL that was pure awesome. Now THAT is how you immerse yourself into the action


The ETA 5 minutes to bedtime boys let's wrap it up, was pure gold


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> He's running his GPU and CPU on his extended H220 so I'm guessing that's what he was implying!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Sorry, I've been in a hurry and yeah thats what I meant. So my 4670K is 4.5 GHz and the GPU is at 1200 core and 1550 memory at 1.25v at the moment if I remember correctly. All this without adding a radiator. The GPU is usually around 50C max and the CPU is around the same, while stressing both at the same time.
> 
> EDIT: keep in mind the CPU is delidded


Gotcha. Well that makes me feel good about doing it! I wouldn't complain about having to not buy a rad right now. Definitely make it a bit cheaper to start. I need to look into delidding. Leary about the blade or the vice, so maybe later. We'll see how it goes non delidded first


----------



## Recr3ational

Lol Team 600T owning it up on the battlefield.... 4


----------



## roflcopter159

So, question for you guys. Tigerdirect has a refurbished Corsair H60 for $20 after a $10 MIR. I am thinking of buying it. Will I experience a decrease in performance from my current cooler? Right now I have a Phanteks PH-TC14CS with one fan in pull. I can run my FX 8350 at 4.7GHz (1.4V) at around 60C or so. I can post more specific numbers after classes. Would it be worth it to make the change, or would I be wasting money?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, question for you guys. Tigerdirect has a refurbished Corsair H60 for $20 after a $10 MIR. I am thinking of buying it. Will I experience a decrease in performance from my current cooler? Right now I have a Phanteks PH-TC14CS with one fan in pull. I can run my FX 8350 at 4.7GHz (1.4V) at around 60C or so. I can post more specific numbers after classes. Would it be worth it to make the change, or would I be wasting money?


I think so, especially at $20. Actually that's a great deal and it's less noise


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I think so, especially at $20. Actually that's a great deal and it's less noise


Yeah, I thought the $20 would be great, but I didn't want to end up losing performance from it. I would look up some data on that, but I have a rather out of the ordinary one, and haven't found any comparisons.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yeah, I thought the $20 would be great, but I didn't want to end up losing performance from it. I would look up some data on that, but I have a rather out of the ordinary one, and haven't found any comparisons.


IMO the performance will be on par or better plus the noise and at $20, you don't lose much mate.

What's life without a little risk. I spent that on scratch cards lol


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> IMO the performance will be on par or better plus the noise and at $20, you don't lose much mate.
> 
> What's life without a little risk. I spent that on scratch cards lol


Haha, you bring up a good point... Also, I haven't gotten any load temps yet, but my max idle is 35C on my overclock.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Haha, you bring up a good point... Also, I haven't gotten any load temps yet, but my max idle is 35C on my overclock.


That's not bad man. On my h100 I was getting roughly around there, maybe lower but on my loop now it's 25c. You could always go custom


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Haha, you bring up a good point... Also, I haven't gotten any load temps yet, but my max idle is 35C on my overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not bad man. On my h100 I was getting roughly around there, maybe lower but on my loop now it's 25c. You could always go custom
Click to expand...

If you were getting that on an h100, then there is no way a h60 could compare... I would love to go custom, but for one, I don't have the money, two, I would be worried to go custom, I move my computer back and forth to school during breaks. I would be worried something could go horribly wrong in transit and I would be screwed.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> If you were getting that on an h100, then there is no way a h60 could compare... I would love to go custom, but for one, I don't have the money, two, I would be worried to go custom, I move my computer back and forth to school during breaks. I would be worried something could go horribly wrong in transit and I would be screwed.


Remember the idle temps doesn't change as much, especially going across he corsairs Hydro series it's the load temp you need to worry about, I was getting 50ish with my h100. @4.5

Also that's without LLC, my voltage was way high to support 4.5

Edit: I bought a simple AIO cooler for my girlfriends FX 4100 and it was getting 4-7c on idle at 4ghz. It cost me £20 and called like CoolIt Eco or something, it's so much better than using air. I'm using the H100 on it now and the idle temps hasn't changed


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

How are guys enjoying BF4 so far,seen lots of stuff about servers and error problems....I think its now available in aus still havnt tried it yet....Just waiting for the little one to get up so i can go giver it a run,hopefully wont have any issues with it....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> How are guys enjoying BF4 so far,seen lots of stuff about servers and error problems....I think its now available in aus still havnt tried it yet....Just waiting for the little one to get up so i can go giver it a run,hopefully wont have any issues with it....


I'm at work, don't rub it in


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm at work, don't rub it in


I'm broke and can't play BF4, don't rub it in either


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I'm broke and can't play BF4, don't rub it in either










I doubt it's even good mate, you're not missing much


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it's even good mate, you're not missing much


Thank you that helped, well if it's for any consolation Batman: Arkham Origins also got a pretty bad score. Actually a whopping 3.5 out of 10 on Destructoid and a 6 out of 10 on Gamespot, not that i really care just seems most games coming out are VERY iterative with little to no innovation.

Call of Duty: Ghosts is a prime example of that, though i can also see why people play it because it is just brainless fun and a good time sink. But i just feel it could at least update it's graphics from MW2 lol.

I guess this video explains it













How i just miss the old Call of Duty 4 days, also my most played game online with IIRC about 35 days of in-game time.

Aaanyways i do think BF4 is at least going to be somewhat fun don't get me wrong i'm not that cynical, just not a whole lot of innovation these days. And again don't get me wrong iterative games can also be good if they actually do them well, anyways that was my







(actually scratch that i need those 2 cents)


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> While you guys are getting 780's and 4K monitors.
> I'm still reppin' my 60hz screen and dual 7950's! WHOOOO!


I'm going with a single 7950 and 60 hz screen overclocked to 75 Hz and I'm quite happy


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I'm going with a single 7950 and 60 hz screen overclocked to 75 Hz and I'm quite happy


Because we are not idiots! Spending countless cash on things we don't even need








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Thank you that helped, well if it's for any consolation Batman: Arkham Origins also got a pretty bad score. Actually a whopping 3.5 out of 10 on Destructoid and a 6 out of 10 on Gamespot, not that i really care just seems most games coming out are VERY iterative with little to no innovation.
> 
> Call of Duty: Ghosts is a prime example of that, though i can also see why people play it because it is just brainless fun and a good time sink. But i just feel it could at least update it's graphics from MW2 lol.
> 
> I guess this video explains it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How i just miss the old Call of Duty 4 days, also my most played game online with IIRC about 35 days of in-game time.
> 
> Aaanyways i do think BF4 is at least going to be somewhat fun don't get me wrong i'm not that cynical, just not a whole lot of innovation these days. And again don't get me wrong iterative games can also be good if they actually do them well, anyways that was my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (actually scratch that i need those 2 cents)


Man modern warfare and modern warfare 2 on 360, I played the **** out of it. I haven't come a cross any game tha has given me as much entertainment. I went through like 4 girls because they got really angry at me haha


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Not gonna lie,BF4 looks amazing in CAMPAIGN mode,didnt expect it to look this good....Also dnt know why batman origin got such a low score,its a great game....


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
My BF4 installed in a completely different folder, for some reason. How can i install it in the proper folder? WITHOUT RE-Downloading.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> My BF4 installed in a completely different folder, for some reason. How can i install it in the proper folder? WITHOUT RE-Downloading.


Copy and paste I guess....or I guess you could clone it....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Not gonna lie,BF4 looks amazing in CAMPAIGN mode,didnt expect it to look this good....Also dnt know why batman origin got such a low score,its a great game....


Well it differs from person to person on what is good or not of course. I'm not going to say that it deserved a 3.5 because i haven't tried it for myself, i just know what i like and i did enjoy Arkham Asylum a lot, and a little bit of Arkham City but i didn't quite like it as much i must say. Don't know what makes me not particularly like it as much i just didn't enjoy it, though it's a good game don't get me wrong.

And here is the review on Destruictoid

http://www.destructoid.com/review-batman-arkham-origins-264357.phtml

You can judge for yourself if you think it deserved it not, but before you whether agree or not he has a lot of valid reasons and facts to back it up. In my honest opinion i don't think it deserved a 3.5, but a 8 might also be way to much by the looks of it, though again i can't speak for it yet since i haven't played, only from what i've seen and heard.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Copy and paste I guess....or I guess you could clone it....


Yeah i copied and paste, then i downloaded it again. It works. Well with bf3 it did. Are you playing?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah i copied and paste, then i downloaded it again. It works. Well with bf3 it did. Are you playing?


Already started playing,if you cnt use your osd in evga precision or afterburner use this to fix it....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah i copied and paste, then i downloaded it again. It works. Well with bf3 it did. Are you playing?
> 
> 
> 
> Already started playing,if you cnt use your osd in evga precision or afterburner use this to fix it....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Woo! Thanks! I was wondering about why that wouldn't work


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Woo! Thanks! I was wondering about why that wouldn't work


No prob mate,it was annoying the heck out of me when it didnt work also....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Already started playing,if you cnt use your osd in evga precision or afterburner use this to fix it....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lucky bastard, im still locked out.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Lucky bastard, im still locked out.


How are you locked out....? Cnt you run it from the folder you downloaded it to....?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> How are you locked out....? Cnt you run it from the folder you downloaded it to....?


IIRC EU and UK have to wait for the 1st of November which is freaking stupid they still have that system. It's made in Sweden for gods sake









Not that i can even play it


----------



## Recr3ational

Yeah I have to wait until the 1st


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> IIRC EU and UK have to wait for the 1st of November which is freaking stupid they still have that system. It's made in Sweden for gods sake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that i can even play it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah I have to wait until the 1st


We only got our servers up in australia this morning at 12 midnight....I thought we had it bad....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah I have to wait until the 1st


Well, on the bright side, it will keep you productive the rest of the week then on Friday you can go play all night.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Not gonna lie,BF4 looks amazing in CAMPAIGN mode,didnt expect it to look this good....Also dnt know why batman origin got such a low score,its a great game....


I think Batman is getting bad reviews because of how boring it can be going from mission to mission. I enjoy the game immensely once I reach a mission marker on the map. Getting there isn't much fun though, even with the Batwing drop points.

Maybe I'm just spoiled by the fast-pace of games like Infamous or Prototype.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
When I get my gpu block. If scan decide to not screw me around.

I want to do a fresh install without reinstalling my games (which is on my secondary hard drive) can I just reinstall windows on the SSD without problems?

Because I reinstalled windows like 8 times now and my SSD is taking longer and longer to boot


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> @ Zooty, digging that build, digging it bunch's. What DVD Drive is that, home made?


I have a Silverstone slot-load blu-ray writer and a Silverstone aluminum cover bay for slot-load drives. I've always wanted one on one of my rigs after seeing the Murderbox build. Funny thing is I have one in my car and never thought of it.


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> @Zooty awesome build! I love black and white with a hint of yellow! smexy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get BF4 yet, no time at the moment maybe friday coz I'm home.
> 
> I've been thinking about my desk. I not 100% happy with the one I have right now. So I would either paint it in black or get a new one.
> Problem is that the one I have now is not wood, it's pressed material with a plastic layer on top that make it look like wood, I have no idea if you can even paint that.
> If I would get a new one, probably the galant from Ikea. I might share some thoughts later on.
> 
> I'm making Halloween cookies tonight! Hahaa


Thanks


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Now all you guys playing BF4 need to do is play like this


I just died laughing so hard.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Now all you guys playing BF4 need to do is play like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just died laughing so hard.
Click to expand...

I watched this a little bit ago on reddit. This is seriously great. I feel like if I tried to play like that, my roommate would just look at me and shake his head in disappointment...


----------



## Recr3ational

I finally got a message from scan, they lying bastards, now I have to wait until the 8th to get my blocks meaning my build is delayed by another week. Sorry guys


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I finally got a message from scan, they lying bastards, now I have to wait until the 8th to get my blocks meaning my build is delayed by another week. Sorry guys


My order also got delayed...










Looks like next week for my parts as well. My tubing showed up today anyway...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I finally got a message from scan, they lying bastards, now I have to wait until the 8th to get my blocks meaning my build is delayed by another week. Sorry guys


You have had many problems with SCAN mate, why dont you use someone else?









I haven't had any issues with them but i only ever order stuff thats in stock!

I got me a Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD yesterday, i only had 30GB left on my 1TB drive....ready for BF4 and Ghosts now


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You have had many problems with SCAN mate, why dont you use someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with them but i only ever order stuff thats in stock!
> 
> I got me a Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD yesterday, i only had 30GB left on my 1TB drive....ready for BF4 and Ghosts now


No where has stock man. I don't mind waiting it's just they lie to me!
I need a new hard drive as well


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> My order also got delayed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like next week for my parts as well. My tubing showed up today anyway...


Wow, thats annoying, i got my compression for my acrylic tubing today, looks sexy and incredibly shiny.

I hate when i spend like £300 and they lie to me, i rather have them saying from the start thats going to be this late. So angry.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> When I get my gpu block. If scan decide to not screw me around.
> 
> I want to do a fresh install without reinstalling my games (which is on my secondary hard drive) can I just reinstall windows on the SSD without problems?
> 
> Because I reinstalled windows like 8 times now and my SSD is taking longer and longer to boot


You shouldn't need to reinstall anything that wasn't already installed on the SSD.

What you will want to be aware of though, is if you have your Swap File and Users folders moved off the SSD. Formatting and reinstalling Windows on the SSD will put them all back on the boot drive, and you will have to take steps to relocate them to your data drive after the Windows install is complete.

Just make certain you don't delete or format the partitions on your data drives when you reinstall windows though, and all your games will be fine. You will likely need to create new Start menu shortcuts and desktop icons though. I seem to recall having to create those start menu and desktop shortcuts a few different times when I upgraded from Vista Ultimate to Win 7 Ultimate or did repair on my Windows installation.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> You shouldn't need to reinstall anything that wasn't already installed on the SSD.
> 
> What you will want to be aware of though, is if you have your Swap File and Users folders moved off the SSD. Formatting and reinstalling Windows on the SSD will put them all back on the boot drive, and you will have to take steps to relocate them to your data drive after the Windows install is complete.
> 
> Just make certain you don't delete or format the partitions on your data drives when you reinstall windows though, and all your games will be fine. You will likely need to create new Start menu shortcuts and desktop icons though. I seem to recall having to create those start menu and desktop shortcuts a few different times when I upgraded from Vista Ultimate to Win 7 Ultimate or did repair on my Windows installation.


Thanks for that, yeah all my documents photos etc are oh my STEAM drive, I nee to move it across to my new drive when I get it.
I'll just have to figure a way so I can transfer them across without problems. I'm getting a new SSD too, any recommendation?


----------



## Krullmeister

yeay... so I got my coolant and tubing today!

I was under the impression that the coolant would come in a container of some sort, but apparently liquid form works......


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> yeay... so I got my coolant and tubing today!
> 
> I was under the impression that the coolant would come in a container of some sort, but apparently liquid form works......


What is that? Bag of meats?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What is that? Bag of meats?


Snigger...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I finally got a message from scan, they lying bastards, now I have to wait until the 8th to get my blocks meaning my build is delayed by another week. Sorry guys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> My order also got delayed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like next week for my parts as well. My tubing showed up today anyway...


Thats so wrong,you guys should be compensated in some way....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You have had many problems with SCAN mate, why dont you use someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with them but i only ever order stuff thats in stock!
> 
> I got me a Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD yesterday, i only had 30GB left on my 1TB drive....ready for BF4 and Ghosts now


Hey stranger....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> yeay... so I got my coolant and tubing today!
> 
> I was under the impression that the coolant would come in a container of some sort, but apparently liquid form works......


What tha....Hope you had shipping insurance....


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats so wrong,you guys should be compensated in some way....
> 
> 
> Hey stranger....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What tha....Hope you had shipping insurance....


Haha hello to you too! Some of us have to work for a living haha

Hows you mate?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Haha hello to you too! Some of us have to work for a living haha
> 
> Hows you mate?


Doing good,i know what you mean,i really miss not working fulltime....Hope all is good with yourself....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Doing good,i know what you mean,i really miss not working fulltime....Hope all is good with yourself....


I rather be in your position mate, working is killing me.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What is that? Bag of meats?


If only.... That used to be some black primochill Advance LRT tubing and some mayhems X1 concentrate but now I don't really know what to call it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thats so wrong,you guys should be compensated in some way....
> 
> What tha....Hope you had shipping insurance....


I dunno why... WCUK responded to an email I sent with information that my address had been corrupted or something in their system this monday. I promptly replied with the correct information and later I got an email saying it had been shipped and I got a tracking number.

So spent the last few days F5'ing UPS website and nothing happened, just said they haven't received it yet. Sent them another email today and pretty much got the identical response as I did this monday from the same customer service rep....

Still haven't gotten an answer from them... but we'll see tomorrow.

It should be insured as it was sent as recommended. Gonna wait and see what they say anyway... Not too happy about all of this right now.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I rather be in your position mate, working is killing me.


Having no job is worse trust me, you loose a lot of motivation for doing things. I mean i can't even get myself to play any video games even though i got endless amounts of time on my hand, and lots of un-played games. But honestly it's a vicious circle, when you have a job and almost no free time you want to do a lot of things but can't.

At least that's how i feel, also having no money sucks bad. Anyways enough ranting, gotta find a job fast, several months without pay and just sitting at home ain't fun, having no time and a job beats it for miles.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Doing good,i know what you mean,i really miss not working fulltime....Hope all is good with yourself....


Hehe you out of work at the moment mate? I have been in my new job for a month now...got my first paypacket today









Yeah all good here cheers.Nothing much to report. Was my birthday yesterday so got some money to spend but nothing to buy really. haha

Dont wanna throw money at watercooling my GTX 670's as im not sure how long it will be before i upgrade and they arent getting hot or noisy really


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Having no job is worse trust me, you loose a lot of motivation for doing things. I mean i can't even get myself to play any video games even though i got endless amounts of time on my hand, and lots of un-played games. But honestly it's a vicious circle, when you have a job and almost no free time you want to do a lot of things but can't.
> 
> At least that's how i feel, also having no money sucks bad. Anyways enough ranting, gotta find a job fast, several months without pay and just sitting at home ain't fun, having no time and a job beats it for miles.


Life my friend. Its annoying though buddy, I haven't been out socialising in about 8 months. I feel drained. Any luck looking for a job yet mate?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Anonymous Inc is right,not working does get very depressing,i do get to spend more time with my son and that's a plus,but i would rather be working and making money to better look after my family....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Anonymous Inc is right,not working does get very depressing,i do get to spend more time with my son and that's a plus,but i would rather be working and making money to better look after my family....


Thing is I have money, but nothing to spend it on. I mean I can burn it all on my pc but it's pointless you know.


----------



## AlDyer

I could take some if it burns in the pockets


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The damaged package came from Specialtech and I'm still waiting for my watercoolinguk order to come in....
> 
> Also ordered a naked Ivy-bridge mounting kit from EKWB's website pllus some res holders and they still haven't shipped it. Placed the order last friday morning ...


Man that sucks!! At first i thought it was from Watercoolinguk and was almost feeling bad for referring you to it. And heard about that mounting kit though i don't know how it works exactly, from the looks of it in the pictures it just looks like a bare die CPU. I don't really know a lot about deliding so just wondering.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Life my friend. Its annoying though buddy, I haven't been out socialising in about 8 months. I feel drained. Any luck looking for a job yet mate?


Well frankly i haven't been out much either if at all really, i could of course if i wanted, i just feel like a burden when going to parties or the likes without any money. But i can totally understand your pain too, it all feels like the days just blend together, but having nothing to do is about the same feeling almost. I have been searching for jobs pretty much everyday, but it's getting harder and harder to find something since i still have to search for something that falls in my group of experience, and i haven't had a lot of it, since i'm still very young.

As i've also said quite a while ago i tried taking an education, 4 in fact all unfinished because of no apprenticeship and they all required it. So i went the job way since it seemed like the only still valid option other than trying school educations (which i would hate to do) i'm more of the technical guy than a book guy. But i just gotta keep at it, at some point something will come up, it has to!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Anonymous Inc is right,not working does get very depressing,i do get to spend more time with my son and that's a plus,but i would rather be working and making money to better look after my family....


Pretty much words to live by right there, caring for your family comes first. Though i haven't gotten a family of my own, i can definitely understand the importance of it. Time is worth nothing if you have nothing to use it for, that's my saying for this, especially since i don't really got anything to be productive with or anyone to be with for that matter.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Man that sucks!! At first i thought it was from Watercoolinguk and was almost feeling bad for referring you to it. And heard about that mounting kit though i don't know how it works exactly, from the looks of it in the pictures it just looks like a bare die CPU. I don't really know a lot about deliding so just wondering.


Haha, no worries









It's basically so that you can easily mount your delidded CPU without the IHS. Problem with doing it without that kit is that you have to get the pressure just right in order to get the pins to connect properly. If you overtighten it won't work and if it's too lose it won't either.

Gives you a few degrees extra which is always nice.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thing is I have money, but nothing to spend it on. I mean I can burn it all on my pc but it's pointless you know.


I know what you mean,after getting my new res and flow valve i'm done with spending money on my pc unless it's to fix it....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Haha, no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's basically so that you can easily mount your delidded CPU without the IHS. Problem with doing it without that kit is that you have to get the pressure just right in order to get the pins to connect properly. If you overtighten it won't work and if it's too lose it won't either.
> 
> Gives you a few degrees extra which is always nice.


Ooh.. that makes a lot more sense though why exactly would you not have the IHS on, sorry if that's a stupid question, i'm guessing it's for that little more performance.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Man that sucks!! At first i thought it was from Watercoolinguk and was almost feeling bad for referring you to it. And heard about that mounting kit though i don't know how it works exactly, from the looks of it in the pictures it just looks like a bare die CPU. I don't really know a lot about deliding so just wondering.
> Well frankly i haven't been out much either if at all really, i could of course if i wanted, i just feel like a burden when going to parties or the likes without any money. But i can totally understand your pain too, it all feels like the days just blend together, but having nothing to do is about the same feeling almost. I have been searching for jobs pretty much everyday, but it's getting harder and harder to find something since i still have to search for something that falls in my group of experience, and i haven't had a lot of it, since i'm still very young.
> 
> As i've also said quite a while ago i tried taking an education, 4 in fact all unfinished because of no apprenticeship and they all required it. So i went the job way since it seemed like the only still valid option other than trying school educations (which i would hate to do) i'm more of the technical guy than a book guy. But i just gotta keep at it, at some point something will come up, it has to!
> Pretty much words to live by right there, caring for your family comes first. Though i haven't gotten a family of my own, i can definitely understand the importance of it. Time is worth nothing if you have nothing to use it for, that's my saying for this, especially since i don't really got anything to be productive with or anyone to be with for that matter.


Let me explain something to you mate,
Both me and my girlfriend came out of school with bad grades, not terrible but not decent either. I always used to mess about and look where it got me.

GRADES MEANS NOTHING. Especially here in england, i have friends who's worked hard in school got perfect grades and most of them are jobless or getting less pay than me. You just have to be hard working mate, never back down. I have no qualifications, but i bet you i can get a better job than someone who has better grades than me









Oh and my girlfriend's cares for people and probably makes more than me.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Ooh.. that makes a lot more sense though why exactly would you not have the IHS on, sorry if that's a stupid question, i'm guessing it's for that little more performance.


Yea, better heat transfer from the die to the block = better temps









Not by a lot but still... every degree helps ;D


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea, better heat transfer from the die to the block = better temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not by a lot but still... every degree helps ;D


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Recr3ational

Right i was seeing if my fittings work and it does thank god. It can come out but with some force.
I still would of prefer the black but its still decent
iphone photo sorry


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Let me explain something to you mate,
> Both me and my girlfriend came out of school with bad grades, not terrible but not decent either. I always used to mess about and look where it got me.
> 
> GRADES MEANS NOTHING. Especially here in england, i have friends who's worked hard in school got perfect grades and most of them are jobless or getting less pay than me. You just have to be hard working mate, never back down. I have no qualifications, but i bet you i can get a better job than someone who has better grades than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my girlfriend's cares for people and probably makes more than me.


Yeah i've gotten okay grades in the schools i've went to and the educations if been going to, problem is so has so many other people also. And they really only pick the best of the best for apprenticeships and there aren't a lot of companies to pick from plus they only take 1 in at a time.

And yeah grades has almost no significance here either, i mean my mom made around 3.2K£ a month and she have no degrees at all but she has over 35 years of job experience, though she is also jobless atm, first time out of job for over 15 years. So it's tough here for sure, but it's all going to work out in the end just have to go through these bad times.

All i want is experience, but i never really got the chance because they require experience before they can even give me the job...
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i've gotten okay grades in the schools i've went to and the educations if been going to, problem is so has so many other people also. And they really only pick the best of the best for apprenticeships and there aren't a lot of companies to pick from plus they only take 1 in at a time.
> 
> And yeah grades has almost no significance here either, i mean my mom made around 3.2K£ a month and she have no degrees at all but she has over 35 years of job experience, though she is also jobless atm, first time out of job for over 15 years. So it's tough here for sure, but it's all going to work out in the end just have to go through these bad times.
> 
> All i want is experience, but i never really got the chance because the require experience before they can even give me the job...


Just keep at it mate. Remember take risks. "Who Dares Wins" right?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Just keep at it mate. Remember take risks. "Who Dares Wins" right?


True dat







i'm definitely not just sitting idly by, and yeah got nothing really to loose anyway.


----------



## Degree

Hey guys, I currently have a NZXT Switch 810 and I'm planning on moving to a smaller case because this case is too big for me and it'll be easier to go ahead and transition to a smaller case so I can move it easier around when I need to when I decide to move my PC somewhere new.

How hard do you guys think it'd be to transition to this case?
I have my specs in my signature so you can look there and tell me what you think!

This case looks nice!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Hey guys, I currently have a NZXT Switch 810 and I'm planning on moving to a smaller case because this case is too big for me and it'll be easier to go ahead and transition to a smaller case so I can move it easier around when I need to when I decide to move my PC somewhere new.
> 
> How hard do you guys think it'd be to transition to this case?
> I have my specs in my signature so you can look there and tell me what you think!
> 
> This case looks nice!


It will be one of the easiest things you have ever done,this case has great cable management....


----------



## xbaconator9000

Hi guys! Just wanted to post my 230T here









Intel Core i7 4770k
MSI Z87-G45
Corsair Vengeance 2x4gb ddr3 1600
Corsair Neutron 128GB SSD
Corsair H100i
Corsair 230t Casing
WD 1tb Caviar Blue
EVGA GTX 760
Thermaltake 850W PSU

PS. I'm not the best photographer in the world.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Hey guys, I currently have a NZXT Switch 810 and I'm planning on moving to a smaller case because this case is too big for me and it'll be easier to go ahead and transition to a smaller case so I can move it easier around when I need to when I decide to move my PC somewhere new.
> 
> How hard do you guys think it'd be to transition to this case?
> I have my specs in my signature so you can look there and tell me what you think!
> 
> This case looks nice!


This is coming from me who lives the case more than anything: if you want smaller and portability, then this case is not for you. It's massive and heavy. There's a rumour that Captain America's shield is made with the same material as this case. It comes with really good features and also bad features. The layout is good, air cooling is par, room in this case is immense and it's sexy. I highly recommend it to anyone unless they want to take it to LAN parties or move it around a lot.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Let me explain something to you mate,
> Both me and my girlfriend came out of school with bad grades, not terrible but not decent either. I always used to mess about and look where it got me.
> 
> GRADES MEANS NOTHING. Especially here in england, i have friends who's worked hard in school got perfect grades and most of them are jobless or getting less pay than me. You just have to be hard working mate, never back down. I have no qualifications, but i bet you i can get a better job than someone who has better grades than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my girlfriend's cares for people and probably makes more than me.


Just to add to this, I'm a Network Manager at a large Secondary School here in England and i only have a BTEC National Diploma in IT Support (2 year course) My GCSE grades were OK, mainly C's. I'm looking to do my Microsoft stuff next MCSE etc

Everytime i take my record of achievement (grade cirtificates etc) to an interview NO-ONE even wants to look at it...i have to ask them to take a look. Its all about work experience and previous experience working in schools in my field of work. I was up against 10 others who were all about double my age and double experience so i must have done something right







I have 8 year experience as a Junior Technician > Technician > Assistant Network Manager in a secondary school so already had knowledge of most of the software / hardware schools use.

I now manage my own technicians, a fairly large virtual network and all ICT onsite. I also get to make the decisions on what eqipment to buy and manage the budget. I'm on a good wage, never thought i would earn this kind of money at the age of 27...i'm not rich but its a very livable wage. Always cool to be fiddling around with enterprise hardware and computers all day too. We are always lookining into latest technologies and in a school like this, we have the money to test it. I am currently testing the Windows Surface, ipad's, Sony duo tablets and different wireless solutions.

My advice to anyone looking to get into IT as a career, go to college to get the bit of paper to confirm you know enough then take a job and work your way up through the company.

If anyone lives in hampshire (England) im looking for an IT apprentice next year to come and work for me


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbaconator9000*
> 
> Hi guys! Just wanted to post my 230T here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7 4770k
> MSI Z87-G45
> Corsair Vengeance 2x4gb ddr3 1600
> Corsair Neutron 128GB SSD
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair 230t Casing
> WD 1tb Caviar Blue
> EVGA GTX 760
> Thermaltake 850W PSU
> 
> PS. I'm not the best photographer in the world.


I like the red


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> I like the red


Its Orange...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Its Orange...


Giggle...


----------



## Recr3ational

Anyone know how to move the OSD? I can't figure it out and do you guys remember when I bought a new motherboard and sold my old one ? I managed to make a profit lol!


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Its Orange...


You are so right.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Shame none of you really live around my area, I'm looking for a couple of good blokes to work for me at the moment..


What kinda work are we even talking about here, though we live on opposite sides of the world almost, It's still nice to hear. And i do indeed wish i lived in another country, the possibilities in this country is too damn low.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> What kinda work are we even talking about here, though we live on opposite sides of the world almost, It's still nice to hear. And i do indeed wish i lived in another country, the possibilities in this country is too damn low.


let's move to Australia together Andrew!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> let's move to Australia together Andrew!


YES! please, funny how i want to move to exact opposites of my own country. I mean i would also really like to move to Canada you know, so yeeah


----------



## Recr3ational

I want to go america


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I want to go america


Also viable, i would love to go to LA or California in general, could be great


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbaconator9000*
> 
> Hi guys! Just wanted to post my 230T here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7 4770k
> MSI Z87-G45
> Corsair Vengeance 2x4gb ddr3 1600
> Corsair Neutron 128GB SSD
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair 230t Casing
> WD 1tb Caviar Blue
> EVGA GTX 760
> Thermaltake 850W PSU
> 
> PS. I'm not the best photographer in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is this the first 230T in the club?, Looks nice!


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> What kinda work are we even talking about here, though we live on opposite sides of the world almost, It's still nice to hear. And i do indeed wish i lived in another country, the possibilities in this country is too damn low.


I own and run an Automotive workshop, although mechanics are looked down upon by a lot of people, good mechanics are extremely difficult to find. Been looking for one for a few months now, and also someone in the office doing the paperwork side of things. Plus its one of the most up to date and well kept workshops you will ever see


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> I own and run an Automotive workshop, although mechanics are looked down upon by a lot of people, good mechanics are extremely difficult to find. Been looking for one for a few months now, and also someone in the office doing the paperwork side of things. Plus its one of the most up to date and well kept workshops you will ever see


Damn, well I can't fix things but I can cook you food?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> I own and run an Automotive workshop, although mechanics are looked down upon by a lot of people, good mechanics are extremely difficult to find. Been looking for one for a few months now, and also someone in the office doing the paperwork side of things. Plus its one of the most up to date and well kept workshops you will ever see


Man that makes no sense to me mechanics being looked down on? Wow the nerve on people, what the hell would we do without them seriously, it's not like we have self sustaining electric cars yet or something.

But anyways that sounds awesome mate, i hope you find somebody soon. If i had any knowledge with cars i would love working for somebody like you









Only one i know that has experience as a mechanic is my mothers uncle, he have worked as a mechanic for close to 50 years, he is retired now though. Mostly with large vehicles, buses trucks and so on, really big knowledge within that line of work.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Hey guys. I will be building a new rig soon and am looking for a case. The 600T mesh caught my eye but I did read one review stating that the owner was afraid to break something because it's cheaply made. Any of you guys feel the same or is the case pretty sturdy?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Hey guys. I will be building a new rig soon and am looking for a case. The 600T mesh caught my eye but I did read one review stating that the owner was afraid to break something because it's cheaply made. Any of you guys feel the same or is the case pretty sturdy?


That owner must have been an idiot,this is one well built case i have owned two of them and only switch to a 750D because i want to go full custom water cooling without have to mod the case....The case is well built and has one of if not the best cable management you will ever find in a case....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Hey guys. I will be building a new rig soon and am looking for a case. The 600T mesh caught my eye but I did read one review stating that the owner was afraid to break something because it's cheaply made. Any of you guys feel the same or is the case pretty sturdy?


I've used my case for about a year now and I've never felt that I was close to breaking it. The only thing that does feel fragile in my eyes are the clips that hold the top and front plastic panel but they are holding up!

Anyway, it's a great case and Can't do anything but recommend it!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Damn it I ordered BF4 key from Gameholds for 35 Euros and still haven't received my key. Should have checked their Facebook page out first.









Nice 230T


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Damn it I ordered BF4 key from Gameholds for 35 Euros and still haven't received my key. Should have checked their Facebook page out first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 230T


WOW....Just did a check on that on facebook,seems alot of people are still waiting on there keys....Only hope that you will get you key soon....Havnt been able to finish campaign on BF4 because it freezes up when loading and crashes,but MP is still working,they seriously need to sort this game out big time....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> WOW....Just did a check on that on facebook,seems alot of people are still waiting on there keys....Only hope that you will get you key soon....Havnt been able to finish campaign on BF4 because it freezes up when loading and crashes,but MP is still working,they seriously need to sort this game out big time....


I've completed it in 5 hours


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> WOW....Just did a check on that on facebook,seems alot of people are still waiting on there keys....Only hope that you will get you key soon....Havnt been able to finish campaign on BF4 because it freezes up when loading and crashes,but MP is still working,they seriously need to sort this game out big time....


I'll wait till tomorrow and mail them that I'll ask a refund through paypal. Hope that will work. Lol I shouldn't have been such a cheapskate


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'll wait till tomorrow and mail them that I'll ask a refund through paypal. Hope that will work. Lol I shouldn't have been such a cheapskate


Got my code









I emailed them, couldn't wait. Said that I was gonna ask for refund. Got the key 10minutes later.

Conclusion, never use gameholds.com!!!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'll wait till tomorrow and mail them that I'll ask a refund through paypal. Hope that will work. Lol I shouldn't have been such a cheapskate


Maybe you just went to the wrong reseller? I bought mine of cd keys, and got my key on 28th


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> That owner must have been an idiot,this is one well built case i have owned two of them and only switch to a 750D because i want to go full custom water cooling without have to mod the case....The case is well built and has one of if not the best cable management you will ever find in a case....


\I can't decide if I want the black one with the side mesh panal or the silver one with the clear see through window. They both have a pro and a con. The black mesh has room for side fans but I'm afraid I wont be able to see inside the case. The silver one doesn't have slots on the side for fans but it does have a nice window to see though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> \I can't decide if I want the black one with the side mesh panal or the silver one with the clear see through window. They both have a pro and a con. The black mesh has room for side fans but I'm afraid I wont be able to see inside the case. The silver one doesn't have slots on the side for fans but it does have a nice window to see though.


They are interchange able, I got a silver one and I can change between window and mesh via a set of screws, well before I cut the side and made it into a larger window that is.


----------



## djriful

Updates on my 600T rig.


----------



## hakz

^ what paint did you use there? I'd love to paint mine the same.


----------



## djriful

Transparent...


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Hey guys. I will be building a new rig soon and am looking for a case. The 600T mesh caught my eye but I did read one review stating that the owner was afraid to break something because it's cheaply made. Any of you guys feel the same or is the case pretty sturdy?


If you decide to pick up this case you won't be disappointed. It's not the best built case but it is definitely not cheaply built. In terms of sturdiness it definitely is very sturdy and with some modding, it can fit one hell of a water cooled build in it if that's the sort of thing you're in to. With my water cooling components in it, it must weigh about 50 lbs or so but it handles the weight well without any sign that it's going to buckle. It's extremely easy to build into, has great cable management and is still, in my opinion, one of the best looking cases out there. I've had mine for two years and I'm still not tired of looking at it.


----------



## djriful

Going into surgery/operating room sometime this week.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Hey guys. I will be building a new rig soon and am looking for a case. The 600T mesh caught my eye but I did read one review stating that the owner was afraid to break something because it's cheaply made. Any of you guys feel the same or is the case pretty sturdy?


I've beat up my case a little, cutting a few holes in it for more fans. Many of us have had it completely reduced to its component parts, and personally I would never say it's built cheaply. I really don't understand why anyone would say that. Some people don't like the plastic bezel, but with that type of style there's not much of a choice in material available. The metal chassis is very well built, and takes all the abuse this club throws at it.
Some people have mentioned their side panels not fitting perfectly. Mine seem OK to me. I have three side panels and they all seem to fit well (I have one of the first generation 600T cases).

In a short list, here's what I really like about this case:


The side panels:
a. The latches are great. I like them better than any other solution I have seen.
b. They are convex, which allows for even more room inside for cables and other things like fans.
c. They can be used with a window, or a mesh with 4 x 120mm fan mounts.

Interior space: This is a large mid tower, lots of room inside.
Removable/relocatable hard drive bays.
Easy to remove and clean front fan filter.
Lots of external drive bays.
Great cable management (ties in with #1b above)
Great styling.
This is a great case for modding as well. It's very sturdy, and so you can hack it, cut it, bend it, weld it, and otherwise beat it up and it will just keep hanging in there.
Something to think about though. Over the last few weeks, Corsair has sort of been poking around, hinting here and there about a possible update to the 600T, or some more additions to the Graphite "line", or both. Personally if I was thinking about another case right now, I would wait and see what Corsair has up their sleeves.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys,

Finally played some BF4 yesterday, I still suck







hehe

And I need a name change, LollieLaurie isn't what I want. Why oh why must SpArkLeS be taken already.

Oh and the case is sturdy enough, I haven't broken anything on it and that says alot


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally played some BF4 yesterday, I still suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> 
> And I need a name change, LollieLaurie isn't what I want. Why oh why must SpArkLeS be taken already.
> 
> Oh and the case is sturdy enough, I haven't broken anything on it and that says alot


Don't worry i suck too. Been playing with Zillerella and AlDyer recently. As i broke my keyboard. im terrible. I don't know how Jamaican can play with controller.

I'm starting to get really angry with Scan.co.uk.

As my gpu blocks are getting in stock my radiator is out of stock. They have terrible customer service. If anyone from the UK want to buy stuff, DON'T BUY IT FROM SCAN!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Don't worry i suck too. Been playing with Zillerella and AlDyer recently. As i broke my keyboard. im terrible. I don't know how Jamaican can play with controller.
> 
> I'm starting to get really angry with Scan.co.uk.
> 
> As my gpu blocks are getting in stock my radiator is out of stock. They have terrible customer service. If anyone from the UK want to buy stuff, DON'T BUY IT FROM SCAN!


I love my xbox controller,thats the only thing i use,i never use a keyboard well i have just didnt like it....Next time you guys are playing BF4 invite me,the same goes for COD Ghost....Glad you will atleast get your blocks,when did they say the rads will be back in stock....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I love my xbox controller,thats the only thing i use,i never use a keyboard well i have just didnt like it....Next time you guys are playing BF4 invite me,the same goes for COD Ghost....Glad you will atleast get your blocks,when did they say the rads will be back in stock....


I won't get my blocks, I'll have to wait until the rad will be in stock, unless I want to pay another £10 for delivery, £10 that I really don't want to give them. Few weeks they said.

Yeah add me on origin. Well play later, at work at the moment . I got the hang of the controller now. Really sucked at the begining though.


----------



## MasterT

Good day guys. Best forum on the planet here. I need some expert advise. I live in the Caribbean; Barbados to be exact. I have a H100 for my CPU, and must say is a huge help with our almost daily ambient of around 29C. Going to be upgrading to the R9 290 in CF for my triple 1440p setup. I would however like to put these boys under water, as I believe that even if I wait for aftermarket coolers, that they won't be helping that much if I try to overclock; not to mention dumping that hot air back into my 600t. This would be my first custom loop. Not looking for anything extravagant. Looking to spend, but not on anything silly or never going to use. Saw a number of guys with the 200mm rad to the front. I figure this should be enough for 290 CF. Here's where I need the help. I need a decent pump and res, possibly a good one that doesn't take up a lot of room. And I'd like to know if just going for this simple relatively small loop is a good idea. Here's my plan of parts so far.

Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator V2 ( As I can't find anywhere shipping the V1, and shipping it internationally ).
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_-_Version_2_-_Full_Copper.html#blank

Pump and res from EK.
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-dcp-4-0-x-res-incl-pump.html

new thor.jpg 293k .jpg file


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> Good day guys. Best forum on the planet here. I need some expert advise. I live in the Caribbean; Barbados to be exact. I have a H100 for my CPU, and must say is a huge help with our almost daily ambient of around 29C. Going to be upgrading to the R9 290 in CF for my triple 1440p setup. I would however like to put these boys under water, as I believe that even if I wait for aftermarket coolers, that they won't be helping that much if I try to overclock; not to mention dumping that hot air back into my 600t. This would be my first custom loop. Not looking for anything extravagant. Looking to spend, but not on anything silly or never going to use. Saw a number of guys with the 200mm rad to the front. I figure this should be enough for 290 CF. Here's where I need the help. I need a decent pump and res, possibly a good one that doesn't take up a lot of room. And I'd like to know if just going for this simple relatively small loop is a good idea. Here's my plan of parts so far.
> 
> Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator V2 ( As I can't find anywhere shipping the V1, and shipping it internationally ).
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_-_Version_2_-_Full_Copper.html#blank
> 
> Pump and res from EK.
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-dcp-4-0-x-res-incl-pump.html
> 
> new thor.jpg 293k .jpg file


Thats the radiator im getting
Why don't you get a 240mm rad? You can still use all your hard drive racks
I got a 240 rad from xspc and its cooling my power hungry 8350 really well.


----------



## MasterT

Already own a H100. Will probably beef up the loop at a later date. Lots of partying to attend here the in the Caribbean


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> Already own a H100. Will probably beef up the loop at a later date. Lots of partying to attend here the in the Caribbean


Also regarding your last post, I don't think a single 200mm rad will be enough for the CF gpus. I only have 7950's and I have the 200mm and a 240 to cool them. One of the veterans on here will tell you as I'm not completely sure


----------



## Krullmeister

BF4 is a lot of fun







Been playing quite a bit since I've been sick the past few days.

So good news and bad news about my watercooling stuff. I should get my main order tomorrow and my EK order have arrived already. Problem is... I still haven't heard from Specialtech about the damaged package... so not sure what to do right now...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> BF4 is a lot of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing quite a bit since I've been sick the past few days.
> 
> So good news and bad news about my watercooling stuff. I should get my main order tomorrow and my EK order have arrived already. Problem is... I still haven't heard from Specialtech about the damaged package... so not sure what to do right now...


Man we have problems! You with special tech and me with scan! We should start a riot!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys! I'm making it official, when I get my extra holiday money at work. I'm getting the WC parts!

I'm just not sure what I should do with my gpu's. I want them in the loop but not the ones that I have now (2 HD7870's). Should I sell them and get a r9 290 or 780 in january, or should I keep up with them without WC and wait till june or whenever Nvidia releases new cards to buy a new one and add it to the loop?

Also what is a good sleeving friendly psu? Might sell my AX750


----------



## hakz

just wanna share


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man we have problems! You with special tech and me with scan! We should start a riot!


I agree!









From the looks of it, they have scrapped that email and started with a ticket based support system without updating the information in their order confirmations what not....

Anyway... just sent them a ticket so let's see if that changes things...

Got the rest of my stuff today so hopefully I can start to do some modding this weekend!



The EK 45 and 90 degree fittings work quite nicely with my Monsoon compression fittings. Think they are gonna look boss when mounted!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys! I'm making it official, when I get my extra holiday money at work. I'm getting the WC parts!
> 
> I'm just not sure what I should do with my gpu's. I want them in the loop but not the ones that I have now (2 HD7870's). Should I sell them and get a r9 290 or 780 in january, or should I keep up with them without WC and wait till june or whenever Nvidia releases new cards to buy a new one and add it to the loop?
> 
> Also what is a good sleeving friendly psu? Might sell my AX750


Corsair sells individually sleeved cables for all of their modular PSUs. They don't offer the same color selection that something like Alchemy Cables or custom sleeving provide, but they offer most of the basic colors at a fair price and it saves you from dealing with the tedium and sore fingers that come from custom sleeved projects.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys! I'm making it official, when I get my extra holiday money at work. I'm getting the WC parts!
> 
> I'm just not sure what I should do with my gpu's. I want them in the loop but not the ones that I have now (2 HD7870's). Should I sell them and get a r9 290 or 780 in january, or should I keep up with them without WC and wait till june or whenever Nvidia releases new cards to buy a new one and add it to the loop?
> 
> Also what is a good sleeving friendly psu? Might sell my AX750


Personally, I think you should put your current gpus in, why not? You have a single display, the blocks will be super cheap. They're still decent and spend tons of money for something really powerful that your not going to use, my 7950s (mildly overclocked) can run bf4 in eyefinity on high settings way over 60 fps and you got a "better" CPU than me.

We don't have to spend loads of money for a nice computer, you just need to understand it.

I can't wait till my blocks come and I can really push them. Also as I'm selling my monitors and going dual monitor my fps will be way over the roof.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Corsair sells individually sleeved cables for all of their modular PSUs. They don't offer the same color selection that something like Alchemy Cables or custom sleeving provide, but they offer most of the basic colors at a fair price and it saves you from dealing with the tedium and sore fingers that come from custom sleeved projects.


Thx, I know I have the white ones. And I already started sleeving the original cables. I want a colorscheme. It's Black, white, Blue. But I'm gonna change the blue to probably green. I already sleeved my 24pin and I'll have to redo the blue cables. It's just the most frustrating thing with all the double wires!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Personally, I think you should put your current gpus in, why not? You have a single display, the blocks will be super cheap. They're still decent and spend tons of money for something really powerful that your not going to use, my 7950s (mildly overclocked) can run bf4 in eyefinity on high settings way over 60 fps and you got a "better" CPU than me.
> 
> We don't have to spend loads of money for a nice computer, you just need to understand it.
> 
> I can't wait till my blocks come and I can really push them. Also as I'm selling my monitors and going dual monitor my fps will be way over the roof.


Hhmmm, you actually have a point. And I still have the backplates from EK.

I searched a bit in the store that I use. They have 2 blocks.
It's for the reference cards but I believe that the Sapphire cards that I have use the reference printplate.

EK-FC7870 - Acetal + Nickel => 83,99 Euro
EK-FC7870 - Nickel => 89,95 Euro

Might actually order those already because it'll probably take a while to get those in stock.

thx man, yes I'm really gonna do it this time woooot


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thx, I know I have the white ones. And I already started sleeving the original cables. I want a colorscheme. It's Black, white, Blue. But I'm gonna change the blue to probably green. I already sleeved my 24pin and I'll have to redo the blue cables. It's just the most frustrating thing with all the double wires!
> Hhmmm, you actually have a point. And I still have the backplates from EK.
> 
> I searched a bit in the store that I use. They have 2 blocks.
> It's for the reference cards but I believe that the Sapphire cards that I have use the reference printplate.
> 
> EK-FC7870 - Acetal + Nickel => 83,99 Euro
> EK-FC7870 - Nickel => 89,95 Euro
> 
> Might actually order those already because it'll probably take a while to get those in stock.
> 
> thx man, yes I'm really gonna do it this time woooot


Good choice! You can probably buy loads of stuff with the money you saved and I bet it will perform as well as most of the more expensive builds. After you get the blocks you can overclock your gpus even more.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Good choice! You can probably buy loads of stuff with the money you saved and I bet it will perform as well as most of the more expensive builds. After you get the blocks you can overclock your gpus even more.


Yeah I play BF4 with everything on ultra @ 1440p everything runs smooth haven't looked how much fps I have yet. I might place the order tomorrow


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Guys I need your help!

I'm just ordered 2 gpu block from EK, the Nickel ones.

But now I'm wondering which cpu block I should get. I already have the 2 corresponding backplates from EK with the circle design. Should I get the same cpu block(this) or the clean one (this)

Next month the radiators!

During the holidays I'll get the other stuff.
I'm pretty sure I might even try and use acrylic tubing. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with the pump/reservoir though.

I've got another question, the fans I use now (120mm) are the Corsair ones. what I have in mind. I'm pretty sure my theme will be black and white with a subtle hint of green (no more blue). So I will either keep the corsair fans and try to paint the plastic ring green instead of white. Or I'm getting the NoiseBlocker eloop fans which have white blades. What do you guys think are the best and most silent fans?

Also for the 200mm fan I might get one without led, suggestions?

I'm going for whisper quiet here









For the pump I'm getting the D5-VPP655 but which one should I grab

Aqua-Computer D5
Laing D5-MCP655 12V
Alphacool D5-VPP655

Oh and I will need a name, will probably make a buildlog.

/ this ends my rant


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys I need your help!
> 
> I'm just ordered 2 gpu block from EK, the Nickel ones.
> 
> But now I'm wondering which cpu block I should get. I already have the 2 corresponding backplates from EK with the circle design. Should I get the same cpu block(this) or the clean one (this)
> 
> Next month the radiators!
> 
> During the holidays I'll get the other stuff.
> I'm pretty sure I might even try and use acrylic tubing. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with the pump/reservoir though.
> 
> I've got another question, the fans I use now (120mm) are the Corsair ones. what I have in mind. I'm pretty sure my theme will be black and white with a subtle hint of green (no more blue). So I will either keep the corsair fans and try to paint the plastic ring green instead of white. Or I'm getting the NoiseBlocker eloop fans which have white blades. What do you guys think are the best and most silent fans?
> 
> Also for the 200mm fan I might get one without led, suggestions?
> 
> I'm going for whisper quiet here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the pump I'm getting the D5-VPP655 but which one should I grab
> 
> Aqua-Computer D5
> Laing D5-MCP655 12V
> Alphacool D5-VPP655
> 
> Oh and I will need a name, will probably make a buildlog.
> 
> / this ends my rant


Well considering that you wont see much of the crop circles it's up to you what look you want. I prefer the clean one myself (have one at home waiting to be mounted!) but a unified look is always nice.

The eloops are quite nice and look amazing. It would be easier to paint the rings of the corsair fans but they perform fairly similar.

My go-to 200mm fan is the Coolermaster Megaflow, as I've mentioned countless times before I don't trust the Bitfenix ones







`hard to find the non-led ones but you can always cut off the LEDs' if you don't want it.

They are all the same pump basically but with different branding. I'd go with the alphacool one if you are going to be getting a top for it. If not, go for the Laing one as it doesn't require anything else.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well considering that you wont see much of the crop circles it's up to you what look you want. I prefer the clean one myself (have one at home waiting to be mounted!) but a unified look is always nice.
> 
> The eloops are quite nice and look amazing. It would be easier to paint the rings of the corsair fans but they perform fairly similar.
> 
> My go-to 200mm fan is the Coolermaster Megaflow, as I've mentioned countless times before I don't trust the Bitfenix ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `hard to find the non-led ones but you can always cut off the LEDs' if you don't want it.
> 
> They are all the same pump basically but with different branding. I'd go with the alphacool one if you are going to be getting a top for it. If not, go for the Laing one as it doesn't require anything else.


Thx! Well I have some time to think









I found my bitfenix one without leds in white but it's on Amazon.com








I'm gonna need to rethink my lighting too.

Yep, I will get a top for the pump it's fugly! Still figuring out which one though.

I'm excited


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thx! Well I have some time to think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my bitfenix one without leds in white but it's on Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna need to rethink my lighting too.
> 
> Yep, I will get a top for the pump it's fugly! Still figuring out which one though.
> 
> I'm excited


So you are going with res and pump not a res/pump,in that case the Alphacool D5-VPP655~$69 would be best because you will be going with a pump top so need getting the Laing D5-MCP655 12V - 1/2 slang aansluiting because you would be replacing the top of that with a pump top and thats like $99 saves you an extra 30 or so....Keep your corsair fans you have a fan controller so noise wont be an issue....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thought so, I'm not completely sure yet.

I'm actually thinking of cutting my case up to fit a 360rad on top, I'm looking for buildlogs but I can only seem to find those that put the radiator on top and the fan inside the case or the other way. But I want the fans on the radiator inside the case. If anyone knows a buildlog.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

This should help,i hope....









http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/case-mods-worklog-gallery/50271-corsair-600t-se-watercooled-internal-triple-radiator-mod.html


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thought so, I'm not completely sure yet.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of cutting my case up to fit a 360rad on top, I'm looking for buildlogs but I can only seem to find those that put the radiator on top and the fan inside the case or the other way. But I want the fans on the radiator inside the case. If anyone knows a buildlog.


I'll do that mod this weekend actually and I'll get some pics going!

But are you saying you want the radiator AND the fans on the inside? In that case there are going to be clearance issues with the motherboard.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I figured that it was almost not possible with a 240mm rad you could use only 3 screws to hold it up but i guess that's too much with a 360. Hhmm

Well the cutting seems pretty straight forward (my dad will be doing that though


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I figured that it was almost not possible with a 240mm rad you could use only 3 screws to hold it up but i guess that's too much with a 360. Hhmm
> 
> Well the cutting seems pretty straight forward (my dad will be doing that though


You cannot have your dad doing the mod,to fully enjoy the mod of the case you have to do it....







i'm joking of course....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I figured that it was almost not possible with a 240mm rad you could use only 3 screws to hold it up but i guess that's too much with a 360. Hhmm
> 
> Well the cutting seems pretty straight forward (my dad will be doing that though


Yea, problem is there's not enough room to offset a 360 radiator because of the way that it's designed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You cannot have your dad doing the mod,to fully enjoy the mod of the case you have to do it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm joking of course....


I agree


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea, problem is there's not enough room to offset a 360 radiator because of the way that it's designed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree


Krull you got the parts yet?
I'm still waiting for mine








Its been a month already.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Krull you got the parts yet?
> I'm still waiting for mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a month already.


Just to piss the suppliers off i would not buy anything from them,instead i would just go buy a corsair 750D....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea, problem is there's not enough room to offset a 360 radiator because of the way that it's designed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree


If I do this I might screw up the case hehe. We don't have a dremel so my dad will have to use something else. Gonna cut the mesh in front to. I can't wait. Might have to go and find my old Antec Sonata case to temporarly set up my computer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Krull you got the parts yet?
> I'm still waiting for mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a month already.


I just received an email that my gpu blocks will take around 2 to 3 weeks to arrive to the shop from EK.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just to piss the suppliers off i would not buy anything from them,instead i would just go buy a corsair 750D....


No.








Its nearly finished, just need the bloody parts!
I got the design on what i want to do.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> If I do this I might screw up the case hehe. We don't have a dremel so my dad will have to use something else. Gonna cut the mesh in front to. I can't wait. Might have to go and find my old Antec Sonata case to temporarly set up my computer.


You might have to invest in a dremel, I don't know how you could cut the top bit with a jigsaw? Unless you use a hack saw but that would take roughly 3.9 years.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You might have to invest in a dremel, I don't know how you could cut the top bit with a jigsaw? Unless you use a hack saw but that would take roughly 3.9 years.


Well it's like a dremel, don't know the name in English, It's bigger, I guess a Dremel is easier, maybe he knows someone that has one.

I was thinking maybe I should name my build, Project Panda? You get it it's black and white with green, the green being the grass/bamboo


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Krull you got the parts yet?
> I'm still waiting for mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a month already.


Yep!

And specialtech is sending me new coolant. So that's the only thing left basically. Gonna pick up some distilled water today or tomorrow and pick up my Naked Ivy kit from the post office. Then it's Dremel time this weekend


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Well it's like a dremel, don't know the name in English, It's bigger, I guess a Dremel is easier, maybe he knows someone that has one.
> 
> I was thinking maybe I should name my build, Project Panda? You get it it's black and white with green, the green being the grass/bamboo


Project Panda sounds..... cute..
BUT it does sound awesome at the same time


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Project Panda sounds..... cute..
> BUT it does sound awesome at the same time


Cute but deadly. Those political correct bears do know how to kill stuff!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hehe, it's does sound cute, but hey I'm a girl









I might use that catchphrase if I use Project Panda









I might even use that pic above to make some fan stickers


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Cute but deadly. Those political correct bears do know how to kill stuff!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Project Panda sounds..... cute..
> BUT it does sound awesome at the same time


It's only a matter of time before someone starts making World of Warcraft references though.

And Sparkles, I wouldn't recommend using a rotary cutting tool like a dremel. Sketch out the lines where you want the cuts, drill a small hole on the inside edge of a cut line and just take the blade off one end of a hacksaw and feed it through the hole and reattach the blade. It's a lot more physical work than using a power tool, but you have more control over your cut to produce a better and more straight cut. In most cases the hacksaw will make the cuts more quickly as well. Cutting through metal with a rotary tool takes a lot of time and patience.

If you try to cut through the metal mesh with a tool like a dremel, you will be breaking cutting discs like crazy. It's not impossible to do with a dremel, but it's the last tool I would choose for the job.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Well I asked my dad yesterday and they will actually be buying a dremel @ his work. Well I asked him if he could cut pieces out of my case and he said sure, I'll see. He knows what he is doing so he will decide what he likes best. thx!

So I'm gonna redo a few more stuff except finally plunging into the watercooling side of things. Just ordered a wall mount for my 27" qnix. I'll be visiting Ikea tomorrow and I might walk out with a new desk. Problem is that my pc will probably end back on the floor again.








Migth go for the Micke in black/brown => http://www.ikea.com/be/nl/catalog/products/60244745/ but that thing is only 50cm wide (maybe not so bad since my screen will be on the wall.
or the Malm in white => http://www.ikea.com/be/nl/catalog/products/80214182/#/70214192

I don't have enough room for a huge desk that will house my computer.

oh btw, Krully which 360rad did you get?

Edit: I hate fittings coz I don't know which ones to get


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Well I asked my dad yesterday and they will actually be buying a dremel @ his work. Well I asked him if he could cut pieces out of my case and he said sure, I'll see. He knows what he is doing so he will decide what he likes best. thx!
> 
> So I'm gonna redo a few more stuff except finally plunging into the watercooling side of things. Just ordered a wall mount for my 27" qnix. I'll be visiting Ikea tomorrow and I might walk out with a new desk. Problem is that my pc will probably end back on the floor again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migth go for the Micke in black/brown => http://www.ikea.com/be/nl/catalog/products/60244745/ but that thing is only 50cm wide (maybe not so bad since my screen will be on the wall.
> or the Malm in white => http://www.ikea.com/be/nl/catalog/products/80214182/#/70214192
> 
> I don't have enough room for a huge desk that will house my computer.
> 
> oh btw, Krully which 360rad did you get?
> 
> Edit: I hate fittings coz I don't know which ones to get


I got the Alphacool Nexxxos ST30 360mm rad. Lovely radiator IMO!

And hooray for Swedish furniture!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I got the Alphacool Nexxxos ST30 360mm rad. Lovely radiator IMO!
> 
> And hooray for Swedish furniture!


Thx! Yep, me love a trip to Ikea







I hope I come home with a desk because I really really want to get rid of the one that I have now. I'm looking at the Galant but that thing has no option for purty cable management.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I've got an extra Steam Key for Batman: Arkham City if anyone wants that I got from a Humble Bundle purchase, first come first served.

Nubby


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I've got an extra Steam Key for Batman: Arkham City if anyone wants that I got from a Humble Bundle purchase, first come first served.
> 
> Nubby


Ill take it if you dotn want it









EDIT: Scratch that, just gonna buy the bundle


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I've got an extra Steam Key for Batman: Arkham City if anyone wants that I got from a Humble Bundle purchase, first come first served.
> 
> Nubby


They have changed their policy regarding Steam keys. I'm not sure if it's implemented yet though. But in terms of what they changed is that you can't give away keys because they simply don't give keys anymore they just put all the games in your library and the ones you already have you don't get extra for. They make you register your Steam account with them and then you just get them instead of getting keys.


----------



## ssgtnubb

When I was pulling over the codes they came over individually with the option to gift individually.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> When I was pulling over the codes they came over individually with the option to gift individually.


I see, well that's even better then. I also thought the fact that you couldn't give keys away to friends was a bit strict. But now they have removed the possibility of selling off the keys on Ebay and such which was a huge problem for them.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I see, well that's even better then. I also thought the fact that you couldn't give keys away to friends was a bit strict. But now they have removed the possibility of selling off the keys on Ebay and such which was a huge problem for them.


Yeah. I imagine that was probably being abused pretty bad. I'm just glad they still let us give codes away. That would suck if you already had a game in the bundle (still a great value though, don't get me wrong). I usually give the doubles away myself.


----------



## Krullmeister

So this is the state of my rig at the moment. Was stuck ona Q-Code 64 for about 40 mins but finally got it up and running (turns out it was my USB hub that was messing with it)



All good and ready for modding!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Yeah. I imagine that was probably being abused pretty bad. I'm just glad they still let us give codes away. That would suck if you already had a game in the bundle (still a great value though, don't get me wrong). I usually give the doubles away myself.


Indeed it is one of the really cool things about HumbleBundle but on the other hand you are getting really cheap games and supporting charity in the progress, so even if there was only one game in the bundle i wanted it most likely is worth the between 3-6$ anyway, so either way i wouldn't really mind it that much if you couldn't give keys away it's such a great deal either way.


----------



## tomsohubaidu

good info,I used it to set up a WD Raptor Raid 0, then took it out because it was way too loud. Waiting for SSD drive.thank you


----------



## ne-oo

I come from THAILAND 

<<< Start >>>




<<<< next >>>>




<<<<< update >>>>>




Graphite 600T CLUB THAILAND >>>> http://www.overclockzone.com/forums/showthread.php/1979084-Graphite-600T-ZONE


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> So this is the state of my rig at the moment. Was stuck ona Q-Code 64 for about 40 mins but finally got it up and running (turns out it was my USB hub that was messing with it)
> 
> 
> 
> All good and ready for modding!


Man this isn't fair. I've been waiting for years and you just come along and rub it in.
I'm going to find you!

Also, i was thinking, if i got a really cheap gpu like a 5450 or something that doesn't need any power. Would it work? i want to put my 7950's on a single display and want to use the cheap one for my extended secondary display?


----------



## Zillerella

Mod that ***** Krully!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Any new pics Krully!

Yes, I've got a new deskchair and a new desk it's the Malm in black/brown from Ikea. Assembling it tomorrow or monday.


----------



## Krullmeister

no









Went to the movies with a few friends so no update for today! Hopefully can get some work done tomorrow instead!


----------



## _TRU_

x


----------



## Recr3ational

Yo fan man,
I bought a megaflow, is it good?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yo fan man,
> I bought a megaflow, is it good?


Yes it is!

Doesn't push an insane amount of air but it's quiet and reliable.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yes it is!
> 
> Doesn't push an insane amount of air but it's quiet and reliable.


Cheers bro, how's your pc doing?


----------



## Snyderman34

Question: If I wanted to mount a 120mm fan AND rad in the front 5.25" bays, is there an adapter to allow me to do that? Looking to expand my H220, but don't think I'll have quite enough room in the back for it (unsure if the fittings on the H220 rad give enough clearance). If not, I may sell the H220 and piece together a full kit.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Question: If I wanted to mount a 120mm fan AND rad in the front 5.25" bays, is there an adapter to allow me to do that? Looking to expand my H220, but don't think I'll have quite enough room in the back for it (unsure if the fittings on the H220 rad give enough clearance). If not, I may sell the H220 and piece together a full kit.


You could use EK Uniholders to mount it. The ones I would use, because you could screw them in using the existing holes that are meant for mounting an optical drive, are http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10699/ex-rad-184/EK_UNI_Holder_5070_Liquid_Cooling_Mount_Adapter_-_EK-UNI_Holder_5070.html. I suggest the uniholders because it would likely not require any drilling in the chassis like mounting a radiator grill would require since the bay's diameter is too wide to allow you to make holes to mount a grill.

The way I would do it is screw the shorter end of the uniholder in the top bay slot using the optic drive screw holes and sandwich the long end between the fan and the rad but I don't know how secure that would be if the rad happens to be too short to be able to firmly sit on the bottom of the cage to help secure it. You could mount a pair in the bottom slot also but there's a chance the holes wouldn't line up. You could also fabricate a radiator bracket. Unfortunately I can't check for you to see if it would work since I took out my 5.25" bays to accommodate my 360 Monsta radiator.

Sorry if my description is a little vague. I haven't seen anyone do it yet so it would make your build unique. I hope someone else will weigh in on this since there are probably better ways to do it. But personally, I would just piece together a full kit.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> You could use EK Uniholders to mount it. The ones I would use, because you could screw them in using the existing holes that are meant for mounting an optical drive, are http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10699/ex-rad-184/EK_UNI_Holder_5070_Liquid_Cooling_Mount_Adapter_-_EK-UNI_Holder_5070.html. I suggest the uniholders because it would likely not require any drilling in the chassis like mounting a radiator grill would require since the bay's diameter is too wide to allow you to make holes to mount a grill.
> 
> The way I would do it is screw the shorter end of the uniholder in the top bay slot using the optic drive screw holes and sandwich the long end between the fan and the rad but I don't know how secure that would be if the rad happens to be too short to be able to firmly sit on the bottom of the cage to help secure it. You could mount a pair in the bottom slot also but there's a chance the holes wouldn't line up. You could also fabricate a radiator bracket. Unfortunately I can't check for you to see if it would work since I took out my 5.25" bays to accommodate my 360 Monsta radiator.
> 
> Sorry if my description is a little vague. I haven't seen anyone do it yet so it would make your build unique. I hope someone else will weigh in on this since there are probably better ways to do it. But personally, I would just piece together a full kit.


Nice. I'll bookmark those for later use. Appreciate it!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Cheers bro, how's your pc doing?


Quite well, got some work done today.

Got rid of that big ugly 5.25" bay, cleaned up the edges of the removed mesh in the front as well as removed the rear 120mm mesh. Gonna get some more grinder add-ons for my Dremel to tidy everything up later. Hopefully I can be done with the 360 rad in the roof in a day or two. As it looks now it's gonna be a lot harder to get the radiator in the orientation that I want but I won't give up!


----------



## Recr3ational

Question,
I'm a tad rich at the moment, as the house I wanted to buy has been bought by some rich bastard.

Is it worth to buy a FX 9590 or go intel and buy a i5 4770k and a motherboard?

Now as I'm a price / performance guy, I need help.

Also my 990fxaud5 is capable to run the FX 9590. So it would save me abit of cash.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Question,
> I'm a tad rich at the moment, as the house I wanted to buy has been bought by some rich bastard.
> 
> Is it worth to buy a FX 9590 or go intel and buy a i5 4770k and a motherboard?
> 
> Now as I'm a price / performance guy, I need help.
> 
> Also my 990fxaud5 is capable to run the FX 9590. So it would save me abit of cash.


To be honest I see no point upgrading your 8350 to a 9590, unless your 8350 is a dull clocker. If not, depending on your usage and budget, changing to the i7 4770k might be another option should you need the performance in renders, etc.


----------



## _TRU_

X


----------



## Snyderman34

Another question (I know, I know). Is there a replacement front panel that has a USB 3.0 header instead of the pass through? Pass through on mine was cut, and my new mobo actually has the header.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> So this is the state of my rig at the moment. Was stuck ona Q-Code 64 for about 40 mins but finally got it up and running (turns out it was my USB hub that was messing with it)
> 
> 
> 
> All good and ready for modding!


You copied me... this is also the state of me rig...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> To be honest I see no point upgrading your 8350 to a 9590, unless your 8350 is a dull clocker. If not, depending on your usage and budget, changing to the i7 4770k might be another option should you need the performance in renders, etc.


I don't need anything my rig runs smoothly. I thought I might aswell upgrade haha


----------



## GIJewZA

Jeez didn't expect this thread to be so active
I really need a new case (my Gigabyte Sumo Alpha is just straight up garbage)
Would you guys still recommend the 600T?
I'm just looking for a nice case to build in, decent air flow and the possibility of WCing.

I love its design. (oh and I'll most likely get the white one)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> Jeez didn't expect this thread to be so active
> I really need a new case (my Gigabyte Sumo Alpha is just straight up garbage)
> Would you guys still recommend the 600T?
> I'm just looking for a nice case to build in, decent air flow and the possibility of WCing.
> 
> I love its design. (oh and I'll most likely get the white one)


As an Elite member of this fine establishment ( not really I'm just a funny bastard) I would still recommend this case.
Its sleek, its got a lot of room. and unique but the problem is the airflow is not the best, its good but not the best. Water cooling capabilities is limited.

But if you love pc building like we do. you can work around it.


----------



## GIJewZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> As an Elite member of this fine establishment ( not really I'm just a funny bastard) I would still recommend this case.
> Its sleek, its got a lot of room. and unique but the problem is the airflow is not the best, its good but not the best. Water cooling capabilities is limited.
> 
> But if you love pc building like we do. you can work around it.


Well Mr Reacreational sir, I've seen you in these parts and I trust your opinion.

As someone whose lived with a case thats cable routing holes are less than 3cm in diameter, drive bays that are unstable, and optical bay covers that fall off if you look at them funny, I'm sure I'll manage.

I honestly couldn't think of any other case to get, Fractals look like boxes, anything else looks like its out of a Michael Bay movie.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> Well Mr Reacreational sir, I've seen you in these parts and I trust your opinion.
> 
> As someone whose lived with a case thats cable routing holes are less than 3cm in diameter, drive bays that are unstable, and optical bay covers that fall off if you look at them funny, I'm sure I'll manage.
> 
> I honestly couldn't think of any other case to get, Fractals look like boxes, anything else looks like its out of a Michael Bay movie.


Michael Bay movie hahahaha.
The bays are good, corsair makes the best drive bays ever. you can remove the ones in this case.
The routing holes are massive, you can fit a whole PSU cables in one hole.
Optical bays cover: I haven't had issues with mine. Trust me i hit my pc constantly (by accident of course) and its still in there pretty snug.
So you wont have to worry about any of that









Keep us updated. The regulars here love helping people and seeing what people can do to this case. This club is one of the best on here.
Even "Jamaican Reaper" who bought a 750d, hes still around to help his fellow 600Ters.

Just a tip: Stay away from Krullmeister, hes a massive bully


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You copied me... this is also the state of me rig...


I say... which one is the most messy "temporary rig placement for case modding"?...

My submission


----------



## GIJewZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Michael Bay movie hahahaha.
> The bays are good, corsair makes the best drive bays ever. you can remove the ones in this case.
> The routing holes are massive, you can fit a whole PSU cables in one hole.
> Optical bays cover: I haven't had issues with mine. Trust me i hit my pc constantly (by accident of course) and its still in there pretty snug.
> So you wont have to worry about any of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us updated. The regulars here love helping people and seeing what people can do to this case. This club is one of the best on here.
> Even "Jamaican Reaper" who bought a 750d, hes still around to help his fellow 600Ters.
> 
> Just a tip: Stay away from Krullmeister, hes a massive bully


Yeah I know its a quality piece of work









I was also considering the 750D, price isn't really a problem its just that I think the 750D might me a little *too* big? Ya dig?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> Yeah I know its a quality piece of work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also considering the 750D, price isn't really a problem its just that I think the 750D might me a little *too* big? Ya dig?


The 750d is a great case. I would of bought one myself but i'm in love with the 600T and i don't want to be a traitor "cough" Reaper "cough"


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys!
Sure get the 600T! Lovely case. Can't wait to start watercooling it, gonna mod the top to fit a 360mm rad.
I myself like the 750D too, but the fact that I have invested in the acrylic panel for the 600t kinda makes me not buy it.

Update on the room, got my new desk installed and it's awesome. I'll post some pics later.
The downside is that I can't place my case on eyelevel anymore, so it's on the ground now









Wallmount and headphone stand are arriving next week.


----------



## Recr3ational

I'm so confused about weather to get go intel or stay as i am :/

Also OP, I was wondering what your build is like now? I haven't seen it in a while


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm so confused about weather to get go intel or stay as i am :/


Why don't you buy something else? Looking at your build, it seems extremely unnecessary. I would personally look into a mechanical keyboard, another SSD, or some good heaphones+soundcard if you're into that.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Why don't you buy something else? Looking at your build, it seems extremely unnecessary. I would personally look into a mechanical keyboard, another SSD, or some good heaphones+soundcard if you're into that.


Keyboards all accounted for, I don't change my builder much. So is the SSD and im not an audiophile so quite happy with my Vengeance.

I don't even need to upgrade my rig runs perfectly fine. Not as good as you guys but above average. It's just I like to do things to it.
Maybe I'll leave it for a year or two.


----------



## ssgtnubb

It's a bug man, just a big friggin' wallet eatn' bug.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm so confused about weather to get go intel or stay as i am :/
> 
> Also OP, I was wondering what your build is like now? I haven't seen it in a while


If you're wondering about weather; global warming is in effect.  Winter is coming.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I don't even need to upgrade my rig runs perfectly fine. Not as good as you guys but above average.


Don't worry bro we're in the same boat


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Don't worry bro we're in the same boat


First world problems?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> If you're wondering about weather; global warming is in effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter is coming.


LOL +1


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Michael Bay movie hahahaha.
> The bays are good, corsair makes the best drive bays ever. you can remove the ones in this case.
> The routing holes are massive, you can fit a whole PSU cables in one hole.
> Optical bays cover: I haven't had issues with mine. Trust me i hit my pc constantly (by accident of course) and its still in there pretty snug.
> So you wont have to worry about any of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us updated. The regulars here love helping people and seeing what people can do to this case. This club is one of the best on here.
> Even "Jamaican Reaper" who bought a 750d, hes still around to help his fellow 600Ters.
> 
> Just a tip: Stay away from Krullmeister, hes a massive bully


Will agree with AZ on this,its one of the best clubs on this forum....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> The 750d is a great case. I would of bought one myself but i'm in love with the 600T and i don't want to be a traitor "cough" Reaper "cough"


Cough Cough ''i'm going to pretend like i didnt read that'' Cough Cough....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys!
> Sure get the 600T! Lovely case. Can't wait to start watercooling it, gonna mod the top to fit a 360mm rad.
> I myself like the 750D too, but the fact that I have invested in the acrylic panel for the 600t kinda makes me not buy it.
> 
> Update on the room, got my new desk installed and it's awesome. I'll post some pics later.
> The downside is that I can't place my case on eyelevel anymore, so it's on the ground now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallmount and headphone stand are arriving next week.


Yeah thats how i felt with my 600t,its long found a new home but i still have the acrylic panel,havnt been able to sell it yet....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm so confused about weather to get go intel or stay as i am :/
> 
> Also OP, I was wondering what your build is like now? I haven't seen it in a while


Well i wont say stay as you are because i'm itching to add another 240 rad to my case even tho i dnt need it ''or do i"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> It's a bug man, just a big friggin' wallet eatn' bug.


Couldn't have said it better myself,its a very expensive hobby....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys just a quick phone pic from my new desk. Unfortunately the 600t is a bit hidden now. But i love it.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys just a quick phone pic from my new desk. Unfortunately the 600t is a bit hidden now. But i love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Damn that is one sexy looking desk


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Keyboards all accounted for, I don't change my builder much. So is the SSD and im not an audiophile so quite happy with my Vengeance.
> 
> I don't even need to upgrade my rig runs perfectly fine. Not as good as you guys but above average. It's just I like to do things to it.
> Maybe I'll leave it for a year or two.


Well, in that case, I would just save the money. I understand the want for new parts; we all do, but I think replacing your perfectly good CPU and motherboard is bordering on ridiculous.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Well, in that case, I would just save the money. I understand the want for new parts; we all do, but I think replacing your perfectly good CPU and motherboard is bordering on ridiculous.


DON'T LISTEN TO HIM!

WASTE ALL OF YOUR MONEY


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys just a quick phone pic from my new desk. Unfortunately the 600t is a bit hidden now. But i love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Let me guess... Ikea!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

When I get the bug to build and/or mod and I can't justify an upgrade to my rig, I usually end up building a new rig and selling it. Just wait until you have a client and a budget before you start ordering parts.

I'm pretty good at justifying an upgrade though. For example, my most recent upgrade was to replace my 2x4GB 1600 mhz Ripjaws memory modules with 4x4GB 1866 mhz Ripjaws. However, the reason for the upgrade was because I got tired of looking through my windowed side panel and seeing two blue sticks and two empty slots, when the overall theme of the build is red. Now I have all the slots filled with red memory sticks!

It was a silly excuse for an upgrade, but it was enough for me.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Damn that is one sexy looking desk


Thx!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Let me guess... Ikea!


Hehe yes, it's the Malm in black/brown. I love it


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> When I get the bug to build and/or mod and I can't justify an upgrade to my rig, I usually end up building a new rig and selling it. Just wait until you have a client and a budget before you start ordering parts.
> 
> I'm pretty good at justifying an upgrade though. For example, my most recent upgrade was to replace my 2x4GB 1600 mhz Ripjaws memory modules with 4x4GB 1866 mhz Ripjaws. However, the reason for the upgrade was because I got tired of looking through my windowed side panel and seeing two blue sticks and two empty slots, when the overall theme of the build is red. Now I have all the slots filled with red memory sticks!
> 
> It was a silly excuse for an upgrade, but it was enough for me.


Is having money a good excuse to upgrade? I'll end up spending it on drugs and prostitutes anyway? (Just joking btw NSA)


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Is having money a good excuse to upgrade? I'll end up spending it on drugs and prostitutes anyway? (Just joking btw NSA)


If having money wasn't a good excuse to buy something, I probably wouldn't have an apartment full of Lego Star Wars sets. If it makes you happy, even for only a day, it's money well spent in my opinion. Sometimes you get more value for you money, and sometimes you don't; but if it made you the least bit happy, you will always have a wealth of memories and experiences.

Note: I think I need to make that a Philosoraptor meme now.


----------



## GIJewZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Is having money a good excuse to upgrade? I'll end up spending it on drugs and prostitutes anyway? (Just joking btw NSA)


For me theres nothing like opening up a component box and glazing over it for the first time... That feeling is better than any high IMO.

Go for it! You can always sell your old stuff or shove it in a rig for folding/HTPC- or just mount it on your wall like a trophy.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> For me theres nothing like opening up a component box and glazing over it for the first time... That feeling is better than any high IMO.
> 
> Go for it! You can always sell your old stuff or shove it in a rig for folding/HTPC- or just mount it on your wall like a trophy.


Don't forget the new box smell! I sit there sniffing at the box for a good few minutes haha. I think I'm going to spend some well earned dollar! I think i might buy a display or a new desk or something!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> If having money wasn't a good excuse to buy something, I probably wouldn't have an apartment full of Lego Star Wars sets. If it makes you happy, even for only a day, it's money well spent in my opinion. Sometimes you get more value for you money, and sometimes you don't; but if it made you the least bit happy, you will always have a wealth of memories and experiences.
> 
> Note: I think I need to make that a Philosoraptor meme now.


Have you got the millennium falcon? I've seen them go for thousands on eBay. I don't know if they're rare or what?

Or maybe not, still £200 for a lego millennium falcon.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Have you got the millennium falcon? I've seen them go for thousands on eBay. I don't know if they're rare or what?


There are a few different Milennium Falcon sets. Sadly, I am missing the rare one that goes for thousands of dollars. That is the Ultimate Collector's Series (UCS) Milennium Falcon. I have a couple of the other Mil Falcon sets, but none of them have the level of detail or the overall size that the UCS set has.

Lego typically releases about 4-8 new sets each year. Each set is produced for a limited time that is usually about 2 years. Collector's like myself try to guess which sets will be the most popular and we stock pile them while they're available at retail prices, then when they are discontinued we take our extras to E-Bay and Amazon and start gouging the price for rare sets that are out of production and will never be sold in retail stores again.

I have the UCS AT-ST, UCS B-Wing, UCS X-Wing, UCS Super Star Destroyer and about 70 other smaller sets that come from Episodes I-VI. I also have a few of the Clone Wars sets, but other than the Jek-14 they were all gifts from family and friends who wanted to add to my collection. When I buy sets I tend to focus entirely on sets from movie scenes.

I'm currently waging a war on E-Bay with the other collector's to try and win a bid on a UCS Death Star. I refuse to even look at the UCS Mil. Falcon sets though. I waited way too long to get into collecting to stand a chance of getting one for less than $3000-4000, and I refuse to pay more than twice the retail price regardless of how rare they are. Rarity really doesn't even seem to impact the price as much as you would think though. The UCS Imperial Transport and the UCS Luke's Snowspeeder are probably two of the rarest sets, but neither of them have anywhere near the mark-up that the UCS Mil. Falcon has seen.

The prize of my collection right now would be my UCS Super Start Destroyer. It's been discontinued this year, but retail stores aren't completely depleted yet, so they are still available at retail prices. However, a lot of them were produced so the collector's didn't all stock pile them right away. I managed to acquire ten of them while they were on sale in my local Lego Store. It cost me a month's pay to buy ten of them, but I kept one for myself and assembled it, and put 9 in storage to sell over the next year or two. I've already sold 3 of the 9 I had put back and made half of my money back already. I'm hoping to recoup the other half of my investment over the next couple of weeks if I can sell 3 more at the same price, but with Christmas as close as it is, I'm probably going to raise the price a bit and try to turn a small profit before year end so I end the year in a fiscally responsible way as far as my Lego addiction is concerned. lol

As long as I can make my money back this Christmas season, the other 3 I have will become long-term investments. I will basically hoard them away until most of the other collector's have sold off the bulk of their supply. At that point it becomes a seller's market and I can charge just about whatever I want as long as someone is willing to pay. And Star Wars fans do like to pay.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few different Milennium Falcon sets. Sadly, I am missing the rare one that goes for thousands of dollars. That is the Ultimate Collector's Series (UCS) Milennium Falcon. I have a couple of the other Mil Falcon sets, but none of them have the level of detail or the overall size that the UCS set has.
> 
> Lego typically releases about 4-8 new sets each year. Each set is produced for a limited time that is usually about 2 years. Collector's like myself try to guess which sets will be the most popular and we stock pile them while they're available at retail prices, then when they are discontinued we take our extras to E-Bay and Amazon and start gouging the price for rare sets that are out of production and will never be sold in retail stores again.
> 
> I have the UCS AT-ST, UCS B-Wing, UCS X-Wing, UCS Super Star Destroyer and about 70 other smaller sets that come from Episodes I-VI. I also have a few of the Clone Wars sets, but other than the Jek-14 they were all gifts from family and friends who wanted to add to my collection. When I buy sets I tend to focus entirely on sets from movie scenes.
> 
> I'm currently waging a war on E-Bay with the other collector's to try and win a bid on a UCS Death Star. I refuse to even look at the UCS Mil. Falcon sets though. I waited way too long to get into collecting to stand a chance of getting one for less than $3000-4000, and I refuse to pay more than twice the retail price regardless of how rare they are. Rarity really doesn't even seem to impact the price as much as you would think though. The UCS Imperial Transport and the UCS Luke's Snowspeeder are probably two of the rarest sets, but neither of them have anywhere near the mark-up that the UCS Mil. Falcon has seen.
> 
> The prize of my collection right now would be my UCS Super Start Destroyer. It's been discontinued this year, but retail stores aren't completely depleted yet, so they are still available at retail prices. However, a lot of them were produced so the collector's didn't all stock pile them right away. I managed to acquire ten of them while they were on sale in my local Lego Store. It cost me a month's pay to buy ten of them, but I kept one for myself and assembled it, and put 9 in storage to sell over the next year or two. I've already sold 3 of the 9 I had put back and made half of my money back already. I'm hoping to recoup the other half of my investment over the next couple of weeks if I can sell 3 more at the same price, but with Christmas as close as it is, I'm probably going to raise the price a bit and try to turn a small profit before year end so I end the year in a fiscally responsible way as far as my Lego addiction is concerned. lol
> 
> As long as I can make my money back this Christmas season, the other 3 I have will become long-term investments. I will basically hoard them away until most of the other collector's have sold off the bulk of their supply. At that point it becomes a seller's market and I can charge just about whatever I want as long as someone is willing to pay. And Star Wars fans do like to pay
> 
> 
> .


Jesus... Why do you collect them? Do you enjoy collecting them because they're Lego's or Star wars or is it because of the money?
By the sounds of it, its sounds like a decent way of making money over the years. I can't believe Lego can be as much as $4000. How long have you been collecting?

I have one piece of Lego star wars on my desk... It's not worth much but its a little thing that keeps me entertained when I'm waiting for my games to load hahaha.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Jesus... Why do you collect them? Do you enjoy collecting them because they're Lego's or Star wars or is it because of the money?
> By the sounds of it, its sounds like a decent way of making money over the years. I can't believe Lego can be as much as $4000. How long have you been collecting?
> 
> I have one piece of Lego star wars on my desk... It's not worth much but its a little thing that keeps me entertained when I'm waiting for my games to load hahaha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That keeps you entertained AZ....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

First IKEA and now LEGO what next graffiti?

I.e IKEA = Swedish, LEGO = Danish, Aerosol Spraycan (Graffiti/Hair spray) = Norwegian invention

Scandinavia ftw


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> That keeps you entertained AZ....


you again! shhh. you're just jealous of my mighty Lego collection.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> you again! shhh. you're just jealous of my mighty Lego collection.


^^^^^^ The force is strong with this one....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> ^^^^^^ The force is strong with this one....


Funny one! I should have my stuff this week


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> First IKEA and now LEGO what next graffiti?
> 
> I.e IKEA = Swedish, LEGO = Danish, Aerosol Spraycan (Graffiti/Hair spray) = Norwegian invention
> 
> Scandinavia ftw


That's why i love this club, we just talk about complete and utter rubbish haha. I'm so glad that the OP isn't here most of the time, he'll probably kill us.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That's why i love this club, we just talk about complete and utter rubbish haha. I'm so glad that the OP isn't here most of the time, he'll probably kill us.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Jesus... Why do you collect them? Do you enjoy collecting them because they're Lego's or Star wars or is it because of the money?
> By the sounds of it, its sounds like a decent way of making money over the years. I can't believe Lego can be as much as $4000. How long have you been collecting?
> 
> I have one piece of Lego star wars on my desk... It's not worth much but its a little thing that keeps me entertained when I'm waiting for my games to load hahaha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's not Lego, but this is what helps keep me entertained during those long downloads....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Funny one! I should have my stuff this week


So are you getting everything this time,good to see they have all in stock....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> So are you getting everything this time,good to see they have all in stock....


They're still not in stock, I'm getting mine as soon as it comes in stock. The 7970 blocks are so hard to get here. I don't know why.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> They're still not in stock, I'm getting mine as soon as it comes in stock. The 7970 blocks are so hard to get here. I don't know why.


Any ETA on the gpu blocks....I remember telling you to get them seperate and you didnt want to spend the extra $10 for shipping....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Any ETA on the gpu blocks....I remember telling you to get them seperate and you didnt want to spend the extra $10 for shipping....


Eta is today, it's pointless if I did because I wouldn't be able to do anything with the rad anyway


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Eta is today, it's pointless if I did because I wouldn't be able to do anything with the rad anyway


I understand what you are saying,when i was doing my build i got the rads and a couple pieces first,it drove me nuts having to wait for the other stuff,however it also made me realize i was just one step away from finally completing my first custom loop....







I still need/want another 240 rad and a bigger res (150mm) and my valve pieces and then my build will be 99% done,that 1% is for future upgrades....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I understand what you are saying,when i was doing my build i got the rads and a couple pieces first,it drove me nuts having to wait for the other stuff,however it also made me realize i was just one step away from finally completing my first custom loop....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need/want another 240 rad and a bigger res (150mm) and my valve pieces and then my build will be 99% done,that 1% is for future upgrades....


I know right, I'm angry and excited at the same time. Why do you need another 240? Can you even fit another rad in there?

I just rang Scan Uk, they said they can't confirm when i will be able to get it. Apparently EK is "notorious" with dates. It was supposed to be in stock 2 days ago.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Jesus... Why do you collect them? Do you enjoy collecting them because they're Lego's or Star wars or is it because of the money?
> By the sounds of it, its sounds like a decent way of making money over the years. I can't believe Lego can be as much as $4000. How long have you been collecting?
> 
> I have one piece of Lego star wars on my desk... It's not worth much but its a little thing that keeps me entertained when I'm waiting for my games to load hahaha.


Collector's that get into it for the money don't last long before they move on to other things. It takes a lot of patience and work just to break even in the long run, so most collector's only play the market enough to subsidize their collections as much as possible. While I stand to profit nicely on the UCS SSD, that profit will only help to offset the expense of all the other sets I've purchased that will never be worth anything.

I collect them because they have a lot of sentimental value more than anything else. I've only been collecting for a little less than 2 years. It all started with a single Tie Fighter set I bought on whim while I was feeling depressed. My friends and family saw how much joy that one toy brought me and they started buying more for me and it turned into a hobby.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys!

I've got a bit of time and I'm browsing the interwebs for information for my loop.

I'm trying to decide if I'm going with pump + res or pump/res combo.

I'm leaning toward pump + res.

*D5 pump + EK-D5 X-TOP CSQ - Plexi + Bitspower D5 Mod Kit (black Sparkle or black matte, depends on the fittings I'll be getting).

Dang I just read that the Bitspower mod kit isn't compatible with the ek top








That sucks.

Argh what should I do.

Any ideas which reservoir to get? Bitspower 150?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I've got a bit of time and I'm browsing the interwebs for information for my loop.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I'm going with pump + res or pump/res combo.
> 
> I'm leaning toward pump + res.
> 
> *D5 pump + EK-D5 X-TOP CSQ - Plexi + Bitspower D5 Mod Kit (black Sparkle or black matte, depends on the fittings I'll be getting).
> 
> Dang I just read that the Bitspower mod kit isn't compatible with the ek top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> Argh what should I do.
> 
> Any ideas which reservoir to get? Bitspower 150?


If you have enough room go for the pump + res. though I have a pump/res combo and it's really good. It's quiet and doesn't take a lot of room.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Damn it I need more components than I thought! Gonna have to order some more of the EK stuff because it's all on back order.

I'm thinking of getting this:

* Alphacool D5
* EK-D5 X-TOP CSQ - Plexi
* Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150

I'll think of something to cover up the remaining pump part. I'll sleeve the cables.

Another question for my gpu plates. So I ordered 2 EK FC7870's csq plexi's and I was wondering:

* Connect using Bitspower Crystal link
* Use EK FC-Bridge in csq plexi to match the system

Now if I use the FC-Bridge, I need to get this right

* EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel CSQ Plexi or EK-FC Bridge DUAL Serial CSQ Plexi??? what's the difference?
* 2 of these?? EK-FC Bridge SINGLE CSQ - Plexi


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Damn it I need more components than I thought! Gonna have to order some more of the EK stuff because it's all on back order.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this:
> 
> * Alphacool D5
> * EK-D5 X-TOP CSQ - Plexi
> * Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150
> 
> I'll think of something to cover up the remaining pump part. I'll sleeve the cables.
> 
> Another question for my gpu plates. So I ordered 2 EK FC7870's csq plexi's and I was wondering:
> 
> * Connect using Bitspower Crystal link
> * Use EK FC-Bridge in csq plexi to match the system
> 
> Now if I use the FC-Bridge, I need to get this right
> 
> * EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel CSQ Plexi or EK-FC Bridge DUAL Serial CSQ Plexi??? what's the difference?
> * 2 of these?? EK-FC Bridge SINGLE CSQ - Plexi


Not worth it, get VID Connectors, look at Jamaican reapers build. Me personally I got the Phobya VID Single Slot Connector cost me £5, does the same thing

Or you could get 2 extra fittings and do it that way. It will save you like £50. Obviously converted to your currency.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Not worth it, get VID Connectors, look at Jamaican reapers build. Me personally I got the Phobya VID Single Slot Connector cost me £5, does the same thing
> 
> Or you could get 2 extra fittings and do it that way. It will save you like £50. Obviously converted to your currency.


Hmm thanks for the tip! But I don't mind spending a bit extra for the look









I was gonna go for clean csq, but after checking out some build, the csq plexi design does look sexy when you do the complete set.

But I do still wonder which one I should get (EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel CSQ Plexi or EK-FC Bridge DUAL Serial CSQ Plexi?)

I found this in the manual but this is chinese for me and I don't know which is the best. http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109856840.pdf

I just read the manuel on the EK website for the gpu block and it says this: Alternatively you can install _*the enclosed EK-FC Link*_ which allows installation of both
EK-FC Bridge CSQ system as well as the use of G1/4 threaded fittings.

So I just need to order the FC Bridge right?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hmm thanks for the tip! But I don't mind spending a bit extra for the look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna go for clean csq, but after checking out some build, the csq plexi design does look sexy when you do the complete set.
> 
> But I do still wonder which one I should get (EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel CSQ Plexi or EK-FC Bridge DUAL Serial CSQ Plexi?)
> 
> I found this in the manual but this is chinese for me and I don't know which is the best. http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109856840.pdf
> 
> I just read the manuel on the EK website for the gpu block and it says this: Alternatively you can install _*the enclosed EK-FC Link*_ which allows installation of both
> EK-FC Bridge CSQ system as well as the use of G1/4 threaded fittings.
> 
> So I just need to order the FC Bridge right?


Go for the parallel, and I think FC bridge is the only thing you need. It depends though does your blocks come with FC Links? (I haven't read your post properly, at work) if it doesn't you need those too!


----------



## GIJewZA

All righty then! I'm definitely getting a 600T, but I'm now torn on which colour to get.....

The white had taken my heart at first but seeing the grey has just blown me away in some of the buildlogs.
Ideally I'd want a blue/white build, but since my GPU is red I think I'll just go for red/white/black.

Whats your general feeling guys?
Also if I upgrade to Haswell or Skywell (or whatever the next iteration is called) I'll most likely get a TUF ASUS board (they just look so sexy) and I think that will look phenomenal in both.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I'm sure you all know Lutro by now, I highly, highly suggest yall take a look as his Aspro's build, been following it for years now.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-back-to-work-getting-close-to-being-finished/800_50#post_21183738

Check out the PSU Wire lines he's running thru the acrylic motherboard backplate.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> All righty then! I'm definitely getting a 600T, but I'm now torn on which colour to get.....
> 
> The white had taken my heart at first but seeing the grey has just blown me away in some of the buildlogs.
> Ideally I'd want a blue/white build, but since my GPU is red I think I'll just go for red/white/black.
> 
> Whats your general feeling guys?
> Also if I upgrade to Haswell or Skywell (or whatever the next iteration is called) I'll most likely get a TUF ASUS board (they just look so sexy) and I think that will look phenomenal in both.


I personally have a mostly Red/Black build in a silver case. I love the color of this case and I would never switch for a white or black version. I'm sure that a Blue/White/Silver build would look great, but if you want only Blue/White, you would probably be better off with the white.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> All righty then! I'm definitely getting a 600T, but I'm now torn on which colour to get.....
> 
> The white had taken my heart at first but seeing the grey has just blown me away in some of the buildlogs.
> Ideally I'd want a blue/white build, but since my GPU is red I think I'll just go for red/white/black.
> 
> Whats your general feeling guys?
> Also if I upgrade to Haswell or Skywell (or whatever the next iteration is called) I'll most likely get a TUF ASUS board (they just look so sexy) and I think that will look phenomenal in both.


Personally I like Red/white/grey


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I know right, I'm angry and excited at the same time. Why do you need another 240? Can you even fit another rad in there?
> 
> I just rang Scan Uk, they said they can't confirm when i will be able to get it. Apparently EK is "notorious" with dates. It was supposed to be in stock 2 days ago.


Yes the case can fit another 240 rad up front,thinking i dont need it but the space is there i may well use it....







Well i hope you get your remaining components soon,scan seems to be unreliable with you stuff and ETA's....


----------



## randomnerd865

Well, I ordered my 600t in white and it will arrive on Friday. I'm glad to start a new build my biggeset delima so far is cooling. I'm getting the 4670k and I cannot decide if I want the H100i, Phanteks, or the XSPC liquid cooling kit. Feel free to chime in with thoughts and opinions. Overall the case looks like it will be super easy to work with. She is gonna be a beauty.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Well, I ordered my 600t in white and it will arrive on Friday. I'm glad to start a new build my biggeset delima so far is cooling. I'm getting the 4670k and I cannot decide if I want the H100i, Phanteks, or the XSPC liquid cooling kit. Feel free to chime in with thoughts and opinions. Overall the case looks like it will be super easy to work with. She is gonna be a beauty.


Well, the H100i and the Phanteks (assuming the PH-TC14PE) will be the easiest in terms of setting up. However, if you ever plan on expanding your watercooling system, you should definitely look into a kit like the XSPC.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well, the H100i and the Phanteks (assuming the PH-TC14PE) will be the easiest in terms of setting up. However, if you ever plan on expanding your watercooling system, you should definitely look into a kit like the XSPC.


XSPC 240 kit is tha bomb.
Look at my pictures if you're interested. Actually my build is pretty rubbish to look for examples look at Daryl's


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well, the H100i and the Phanteks (assuming the PH-TC14PE) will be the easiest in terms of setting up. However, if you ever plan on expanding your watercooling system, you should definitely look into a kit like the XSPC.


Ive watercooled before so its not a new process. I'm just limited on my budget.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> XSPC 240 kit is tha bomb.
> Look at my pictures if you're interested. Actually my build is pretty rubbish to look for examples
> look at Daryl's


Are you running push pull on the 240 rad or just pull? Ive heard nothing but good things about XSPC kit. Just to make sure it is the one with the built in dual pump/res bay if so how is the pump noise?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Well, I ordered my 600t in white and it will arrive on Friday. I'm glad to start a new build my biggeset delima so far is cooling. I'm getting the 4670k and I cannot decide if I want the H100i, Phanteks, or the XSPC liquid cooling kit. Feel free to chime in with thoughts and opinions. Overall the case looks like it will be super easy to work with. She is gonna be a beauty.


If you do go with the xspc kit make sure its the version2 (v2) model,only because there was some prob with the v1's....
Version 1

















Version 1 and Version 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well, the H100i and the Phanteks (assuming the PH-TC14PE) will be the easiest in terms of setting up. However, if you ever plan on expanding your watercooling system, you should definitely look into a kit like the XSPC.


^^^^^^ This....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> XSPC 240 kit is tha bomb.
> Look at my pictures if you're interested. Actually my build is pretty rubbish to look for examples look at Daryl's


What are you on about your kit looks good also mate....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Ive watercooled before so its not a new process. I'm just limited on my budget.
> Are you running push pull on the 240 rad or just pull? Ive heard nothing but good things about XSPC kit. Just to make sure it is the one with the built in dual pump/res bay if so how is the pump noise?


What pump noise? And im using pull.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If you do go with the xspc kit make sure its the version2 (v2) model,only because there was some prob with the v1's....
> Version 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1 and Version 2
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^ This....
> What are you on about your kit looks good also mate....


This is why i still allow you to be around here


----------



## randomnerd865

This is the one I want. It looks like the revision.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> This is the one I want. It looks like the revision.


Aye. Its good.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Aye. Its good.


^^^^^ This,that's definitely the revised version....


----------



## randomnerd865

What is the difference between the EX and AX kit the EX is 30 dollars cheaper! putting it in h110i price range.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> What is the difference between the EX and AX kit the EX is 30 dollars cheaper! putting it in h110i price range.


XPSC Radiator Name Guide

AX

The AX is a new premium radiator from XSPC. The AX series combines a high performance copper/brass radiator core with a compact and beautifully finished aluminium enclosure.

The AX's core is a high performance evolution of the popular EX radiator series. The core includes advances from the EX series like welded seam tubes and splitter fins, but with a thicker core (21mm vs 16mm) and increased surface area.

The radiator core is fitted inside of a 3mm thick, extruded and machined aluminium shell. The screw holes are precision cut by CNC which eliminates misaligned screw holes and gives 3mm of screw thread. The aluminium shell also provides a perfectly flat surface to mount the fans against, which eliminates air gaps and any need for a gasket.

EX

Introducing a new generation of performance PC radiators. The EX series combines the low profile design of our RS series radiators with the high performance of our award winning RX series. This feat has been possible due to several manufacturing advances including, split fins, improved soldering techniques, and welded seam tubes. The EX series has been designed and optimised for low speed fans, so it can offer high performance cooling at very low noise level


----------



## randomnerd865

So in your opinion is the AX rad worth the extra 30 bucks?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> So in your opinion is the AX rad worth the extra 30 bucks?


I will leave that decision to you,when i was water cooling my build i didnt think it was worth it,then again could have just been because i wanted to save the extra cash for my fittings....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> What is the difference between the EX and AX kit the EX is 30 dollars cheaper! putting it in h110i price range.


Nothing that i can see, the components seems exactly the same. :/

I mean YEAH WHAT REAPER SAID..


----------



## djriful

Wish i've gotten AX one instead of EX.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Wish i've gotten AX one instead of EX.


Why is that?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Why is that?


Its fine! I got the EK it cools my super hot FX8350 at 4.9Ghz. I'm sure it could cool your Intel


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I'm sure you all know Lutro by now, I highly, highly suggest yall take a look as his Aspro's build, been following it for years now.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-back-to-work-getting-close-to-being-finished/800_50#post_21183738
> 
> Check out the PSU Wire lines he's running thru the acrylic motherboard backplate.


Holy potatoes. I want a front cover like that.


----------



## Zooty Cat

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/zooty44/media/Snow Egret/SE-113_zpsc962ec98.jpg.html

Photobucket Test


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/zooty44/media/Snow Egret/SE-113_zpsc962ec98.jpg.html
> 
> Photobucket Test


Wow, that looks really good! I really like that drive bay cover. How did you make it?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/zooty44/media/Snow Egret/SE-113_zpsc962ec98.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket Test


This isn't just cool. It's freaking gorgeous.

Do you have a build log?


----------



## Recr3ational

Okay,
I'm trying not to swear but Scan, has delayed the order ONCE again. My blocks have been OVERDUE since 20th of OCTOBER. One month ago. Can you believe this? One month! Not only did they delay my build log, they also made me look stupid in front of you guys as I promised it was going to be her already. Do you know what people can do in 1 month? They could completely take a country over! I can't even get my blocks! I paid £300 for what? COUNTLESS EMAILS SAYING THAT ITS BEEN DELAYED, that's what!

Right rant over. Sorry.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Okay,
> I'm trying not to swear but Scan, has delayed the order ONCE again. My blocks have been OVERDUE since 20th of OCTOBER. One month ago. Can you believe this? One month! Not only did they delay my build log, they also made me look stupid in front of you guys as I promised it was going to be her already. Do you know what people can do in 1 month? They could completely take a country over! I can't even get my blocks! I paid £300 for what? COUNTLESS EMAILS SAYING THAT ITS BEEN DELAYED, that's what!
> 
> Right rant over. Sorry.


Sorry to hear that mate, that really blows









I work in customer service and I know that sometimes some things are just straight up impossible to get a hold off, I've been on the other end of those emails countless times where stuff get's delayed from suppliers time and time again because they can't get it in stock.

On a positive note... I got some upgraded internet one or two days ago and a new router installed


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Sorry to hear that mate, that really blows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work in customer service and I know that sometimes some things are just straight up impossible to get a hold off, I've been on the other end of those emails countless times where stuff get's delayed from suppliers time and time again because they can't get it in stock.
> 
> On a positive note... I got some upgraded internet one or two days ago and a new router installed


Yeah well, can't do anything about it.

Man those speeds are literally off the charts! I'm struggling to get 5mb over here. Plus I pay £100 for my internet and satellite tv!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Okay,
> I'm trying not to swear but Scan, has delayed the order ONCE again. My blocks have been OVERDUE since 20th of OCTOBER. One month ago. Can you believe this? One month! Not only did they delay my build log, they also made me look stupid in front of you guys as I promised it was going to be her already. Do you know what people can do in 1 month? They could completely take a country over! I can't even get my blocks! I paid £300 for what? COUNTLESS EMAILS SAYING THAT ITS BEEN DELAYED, that's what!
> 
> Right rant over. Sorry.


I've had similar experience trying to buy a Candyboard on TigerDirect last year. I ended up cancelling the order after 2 months of them not being able to ship anything.

Are they the only supplier available in your area?

And if all else fails, start updating your build log with copies of their emails each time you receive one, then reply to the email with a link to your build log to help motivate them.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Sorry to hear that mate, that really blows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work in customer service and I know that sometimes some things are just straight up impossible to get a hold off, I've been on the other end of those emails countless times where stuff get's delayed from suppliers time and time again because they can't get it in stock.
> 
> On a positive note... I got some upgraded internet one or two days ago and a new router installed


So that is what an internet connection looks like in a country that actually has some infrastructure!

I'm moving to Sweden. I pay through the freaking nose to get 30 up and 10 down over fiber.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> So that is what an internet connection looks like in a country that actually has some infrastructure!
> 
> I'm moving to Sweden. I pay through the freaking nose to get 30 up and 10 down over fiber.


Lucky for some. I've got 4 down barely 1 upload and I pay lots!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Okay,
> I'm trying not to swear but Scan, has delayed the order ONCE again. My blocks have been OVERDUE since 20th of OCTOBER. One month ago. Can you believe this? One month! Not only did they delay my build log, they also made me look stupid in front of you guys as I promised it was going to be her already. Do you know what people can do in 1 month? They could completely take a country over! I can't even get my blocks! I paid £300 for what? COUNTLESS EMAILS SAYING THAT ITS BEEN DELAYED, that's what!
> 
> Right rant over. Sorry.


You moan so much about SCAN but then keep ordering from them....sort it out dude LOL Its not been a month yet...its only the 14th







Annoying though for sure!

Cancel the order and buy from someone else....simples


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You moan so much about SCAN but then keep ordering from them....sort it out dude LOL Its not been a month yet...its only the 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying though for sure!
> 
> Cancel the order and buy from someone else....simples


don't start. this is the second time i ordered from them
I would order from someone else if they had it in stock.
Its not the fact that i have to wait.
Its because they lied to me SEVERAL times.
It's the principles. I asked everyone how long it would take to be in stock and they gave me a straight answer.
SO SHHH DARYL!


----------



## Krullmeister

Yea I can't complain about these speeds at all.

I think we are paying about £40 a month for these speeds. Installation was quite expensive though but well worth it!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> don't start. this is the second time i ordered from them
> I would order from someone else if they had it in stock.
> Its not the fact that i have to wait.
> Its because they lied to me SEVERAL times.
> It's the principles. I asked everyone how long it would take to be in stock and they gave me a straight answer.
> SO SHHH DARYL!


Cant you pre order with someone else? Amazon? Overclockers? Ebuyer? Ebay? Specialtech? Aria?

You will never silence me
















I expect SCAN's supplier is out of stock so i doubt SCAN can do much about it....you will prob wait for ages then they will cancel your order lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cant you pre order with someone else? Amazon? Overclockers? Ebuyer? Ebay? Specialtech? Aria?
> 
> You will never silence me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect SCAN's supplier is out of stock so i doubt SCAN can do much about it....you will prob wait for ages then they will cancel your order lol


No. Shh.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

OK....everyone stop picking on AZ,he's a loyal customer to a fault....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> OK....everyone stop picking on AZ,he's a loyal customer to a fault....


meh.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*


Is that 100/100mbit? I'm capped to 10/2 out here, jesus how did you even get that high speeds out there i can't even get those unless i actually live in the inner city, the fastest speeds we can get in the inner city i think is about 250/250 but that's rare and stupidly expensive at about at least 80-90€. Though 100/100 is at a reasonable 50€ (still a tad expensive imo) oh well such is the way of things.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that 100/100mbit? I'm capped to 10/2 out here, jesus how did you even get that high speeds out there i can't even get those unless i actually live in the inner city, the fastest speeds we can get in the inner city i think is about 250/250 but that's rare and stupidly expensive at about at least 80-90€. Though 100/100 is at a reasonable 50€ (still a tad expensive imo) oh well such is the way of things.
Click to expand...

I'm on 10/1.5... don't worry, you're not alone.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Beat this....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Beat this....


We get half of that in the Uk


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Well worst part about it is actually paying for 25/5 and being limited to 10/2 because of where i live. It's included with IPTV (Internet Protocol Television) which actually made the capping worse, had it only been internet i might have been able to get 15mbit or more. Also the price in general is horrible paying 70$ for this and only 24 channels. Oh well could be worse ofc.

Oh look at the americans and their insane internet


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well worst part about it is actually paying for 25/5 and being limited to 10/2 because of where i live. It's included with IPTV (Internet Protocol Television) which actually made the capping worse, had it only been internet i might have been able to get 15mbit or more. Also the price in general is horrible paying 70$ for this and only 24 channels. Oh well could be worse ofc.
> 
> Oh look at the americans and their insane internet


Wow, I need to ring up my provider tomorrow.
I pay £100 for Sky TV, line rental and broadband. These speeds are making me jealous. We are getting really bad speeds in the UK.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Wow, I need to ring up my provider tomorrow.
> I pay £100 for Sky TV, line rental and broadband. These speeds are making me jealous. We are getting really bad speeds in the UK.


Yeah seems like the Commonwealth is being shafted or something. The UK, Canada and Australia all have reports of bad ISP's and such, while the the colonies are getting everything you could ask for (well apart from the NSA and bad healthcare and yeah..)


----------



## Snyderman34

I finally got a full loop going (added my R9 290 to my H220 loop). Temps are actually pretty good for only having the one 240mm rad, though I'll probably add the Phobya 200mm rad later on. Also, Tygon tubing is a pain in the butt. It's quality, but freakin stiff. It was pushing my 290 down in the PCI slot. Thinking I'll redo the tubing at some point, use something that's not quite as stiff.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^ Nice









I've got 50/8 at home through we pay 70Euros a month for Internet/TV/telephone.


----------



## AlDyer

I managed to get 11/2 one day and was so happy. Looking at other peeps speeds is depressing... I also had to wait 3 months for my waterloop parts. Go Finland!


----------



## LtMatt

I'm thinking about getting a 7990. What would be the best setup for my 600T case? I currently have a h100i as intake. I have 1x200mm front fan. 1x120mm fan above that in the cd drive area. 4x120mm side intake fans and 1x120mm rear exhaust fan. So a highly positive pressure case. Would it be better to keep it as it is and remove pci-e grills around the gpu to allow the hot air to be force out that way? Or would it be better to use the 4x120mm side fans as exhaust?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

WC research, this time fittings!

So if I have the courage to go for acrylic tubing I found out that I will have to use the bitspower C47 fittings. I guess it will be easier to also get some 90° angled fittings otherwise I will have to make crazy bends.

I'll have to browse to forum some more and get some picture overload on wc-builds.

What do you guys think, should I attempt Acrylic or go with regular clear tubing?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> WC research, this time fittings!
> 
> So if I have the courage to go for acrylic tubing I found out that I will have to use the bitspower C47 fittings. I guess it will be easier to also get some 90° angled fittings otherwise I will have to make crazy bends.
> 
> I'll have to browse to forum some more and get some picture overload on wc-builds.
> 
> What do you guys think, should I attempt Acrylic or go with regular clear tubing?


The reason I'm going acrylic is because I don't have to buy extra fittings, just get some compression fittings and bend the acrylic tubing around something round









You could buy Primochill rigid tubing and compression fittings. The fact that it looks awesome too! Just make sure you have a way of filling/draining because it's going to be hard messing about with it.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I just like the look of it. My store doesn't have the Primochill arcylic. So I'll get the other stuff with the C47 fittings from Bitspower. Maybe I should just try it with as much bending as possible.

I've made a quick sketch of the loop and how would I go about with the tube connecting the 2 rads? I almost can't find any 600t builds without a bay reservoir.









Also where should I put the drain port? For filling it's easy to just use the top of the reservoir yes?

Dear lord what did I get myself into


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtMatt*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a 7990. What would be the best setup for my 600T case? I currently have a h100i as intake. I have 1x200mm front fan. 1x120mm fan above that in the cd drive area. 4x120mm side intake fans and 1x120mm rear exhaust fan. So a highly positive pressure case. Would it be better to keep it as it is and remove pci-e grills around the gpu to allow the hot air to be force out that way? Or would it be better to use the 4x120mm side fans as exhaust?


Just get an exhaust card?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Just get an exhaust card?


Hard to find an exhaust style 7990


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I just like the look of it. My store doesn't have the Primochill arcylic. So I'll get the other stuff with the C47 fittings from Bitspower. Maybe I should just try it with as much bending as possible.
> 
> I've made a quick sketch of the loop and how would I go about with the tube connecting the 2 rads? I almost can't find any 600t builds without a bay reservoir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also where should I put the drain port? For filling it's easy to just use the top of the reservoir yes?
> 
> Dear lord what did I get myself into


What I'm doing is, I'm having a rad between each component,

So Res - CPU - 240 Rad - gpus - 200 rad - Res.

I'm not a pro so don't hold it against me.

Oh and the drain port needs to be at the bottom of the loop, as your loop is completely different I can't really see where to put it on yours. You need it to be the very bottom and the very last part of the loop.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What I'm doing is, I'm having a rad between each component,
> 
> So Res - CPU - 240 Rad - gpus - 200 rad - Res.
> 
> I'm not a pro so don't hold it against me.
> 
> Oh and the drain port needs to be at the bottom of the loop, as your loop is completely different I can't really see where to put it on yours. You need it to be the very bottom and the very last part of the loop.


You don't NEED to put a rad between each block. Just work you're loop out to where it is as clean and as short as possible. You will see little to no gains by putting a rad between each block.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> You don't NEED to put a rad between each block. Just work you're loop out to where it is as clean and as short as possible. You will see little to no gains by putting a rad between each block.


Yeah I know, but as it stands having a rad in between is the best for me, as the acrylic tubing will be all counter clockwise and not have any crossovers. Does that even make sense? Sometimes I wonder how the hell I manage to live in the UK and I can't even talk properly.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah I know, but as it stands having a rad in between is the best for me, as the acrylic tubing will be all counter clockwise and not have any crossovers. Does that even make sense? Sometimes I wonder how the hell I manage to live in the UK and I can't even talk properly.


I honestly havn't even seen any acrylic tubing. I've been off the forums for a while. Do you have any example pics?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> I honestly havn't even seen any acrylic tubing. I've been off the forums for a while. Do you have any example pics?


Erm I'm on my phone, just search acrylic tubing on here. I would show you mine but it's still under construction.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> We get half of that in the Uk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Wow, I need to ring up my provider tomorrow.
> I pay £100 for Sky TV, line rental and broadband. These speeds are making me jealous. We are getting really bad speeds in the UK.


I'm in the UK and have one of the cheaper packages with VirginMedia...not too bad. Other countries are much faster though







...Your problem is SKY Broadband...it sucks.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm in the UK and have one of the cheaper packages with VirginMedia...not too bad. Other countries are much faster though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Your problem is SKY Broadband...it sucks.


I'm sure you told me that you were struggling to get 5mb a few weeks back.
Also Virgin Sucks worse in my area. I have to go BT infinity


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah seems like the Commonwealth is being shafted or something. The UK, Canada and Australia all have reports of bad ISP's and such, while the the colonies are getting everything you could ask for (well apart from the NSA and bad healthcare and yeah..)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep....

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3104097071


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That's why i love this club, we just talk about complete and utter rubbish haha. I'm so glad that the OP isn't here most of the time, he'll probably kill us.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


----------



## randomnerd865

Finally got her. Let it begin.


----------



## GIJewZA

Just a quick question before I set up my case fella's,

Obviously with the removable HDD cages I'll only be using the bottom one and thus take the top one out, but can I take the case fans from my current case (they're all right, not high quality by any means) and can I put on of them (they're 120mm's) and put one of them at the back of the drive cage? will it do anything or will it just impede airflow.

I thought I'd use the second on the bottom of the case.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> Just a quick question before I set up my case fella's,
> 
> Obviously with the removable HDD cages I'll only be using the bottom one and thus take the top one out, but can I take the case fans from my current case (they're all right, not high quality by any means) and can I put on of them (they're 120mm's) and put one of them at the back of the drive cage? will it do anything or will it just impede airflow.
> 
> I thought I'd use the second on the bottom of the case.


Nope, no holes line up for a fan unfortunately but you can do some make shift solutions.

If you put it closer to the PSU a 140mm Fan fits perfectly between the drive cage and the optical bays


----------



## GIJewZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Nope, no holes line up for a fan unfortunately but you can do some make shift solutions.
> 
> If you put it closer to the PSU a 140mm Fan fits perfectly between the drive cage and the optical bays


Thanks a million for the reply man! Even if I attachted it somehow, would it be worth it?

Rep'ed!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> Thanks a million for the reply man! Even if I attachted it somehow, would it be worth it?
> 
> Rep'ed!


It would fit if the fan is thinner than 25mm. I think that's how deep my bitfenix pro's are.
You could always use cable ties? Or make a bracket of some sort? You could also make a simple non moving hinge sort of thing. Possibilities are endless. Performance wise, I have no idea, I would reckon it would be better than a single 200mm.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> Thanks a million for the reply man! Even if I attachted it somehow, would it be worth it?
> 
> Rep'ed!


No worries mate!

Well... it really depends on how many hard drives you'd have in there. They don't create a lot of heat and considering you'd only use the bottom one it feels a bit redundant IMO.

Here's a pic of my rig when I had a 140 between the drive cage and optical bay, provided a fair bit of more airflow in the case but didn't really help with temps. Looks cool though which is the most important bit .thumb:


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> I honestly havn't even seen any acrylic tubing. I've been off the forums for a while. Do you have any example pics?


Here is my acrylic build.


----------



## GIJewZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> No worries mate!
> 
> Well... it really depends on how many hard drives you'd have in there. They don't create a lot of heat and considering you'd only use the bottom one it feels a bit redundant IMO.
> 
> Here's a pic of my rig when I had a 140 between the drive cage and optical bay, provided a fair bit of more airflow in the case but didn't really help with temps. Looks cool though which is the most important bit


Yeah I checked it out in your build! I'll see what I can do when I get my 600t







thanks for the help man


----------



## Snyderman34

So I was looking at grabbing a Phobya 200mm rad for the front of the 600T, but there's some reviews on FCPU saying the one they're selling is a revision and it doesn't fit without modding the disc drive cage. I actually use that (lol). Can anyone confirm this, by chance?


----------



## Recr3ational

I think this is true, though i've seen the V2 version that goes fine on the 600t. I should be getting mine soon,. Ill keep you updated


----------



## djriful

You still need to cut a space for the plug fitting unless you offset the rad downward by 10mm.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> Just a quick question before I set up my case fella's,
> 
> Obviously with the removable HDD cages I'll only be using the bottom one and thus take the top one out, but can I take the case fans from my current case (they're all right, not high quality by any means) and can I put on of them (they're 120mm's) and put one of them at the back of the drive cage? will it do anything or will it just impede airflow.
> 
> I thought I'd use the second on the bottom of the case.


Yes, you can do that. I did it myself on the first two builds I did in this case.



The rather blurry picture above shows two fans I added on the first build. The top one is mounted onto the side of the hard drive cage, and the bottom one is mounted to the bottom of the case after I cut a 120mm hole for it. Later on I added another fan between the hdd cage and the external drive bays.

You will have to use some creative mounting techniques but it's not all that hard. Cable ties can do an excellent job, if you're good at using them. As you can see in the picture, I got one screw to line up, and the other three corners of the fan are held in with cable ties. The fan moves plenty of air in that position as well, judging from the dust it built up.


----------



## Snyderman34

Alas, a sad day has occurred. I have ...*sob*... ordered an Air 540. On a brighter note, the 600T is going to my little bro.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Says the guy with is 750D....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Alas, a sad day has occurred. I have ...*sob*... ordered an Air 540. On a brighter note, the 600T is going to my little bro.


Just make sure you send your brother on over to the club. Maybe he won't leave us


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with is 750D....


Quiet you. Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Just make sure you send your brother on over to the club. Maybe he won't leave us


Lol. I need to get him on here. He's interested in this stuff, so it'd probably help him.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Lol. I need to get him on here. He's interested in this stuff, *so it'd probably help him.*


Indeed it will!**

**assuming he isn't trying to save money for anything


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Indeed it will!**
> 
> **assuming he isn't trying to save money for anything


Well, he's only 15, so he'll live with knowledge. lol


----------



## GIJewZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yes, you can do that. I did it myself on the first two builds I did in this case.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> The rather blurry picture above shows two fans I added on the first build. The top one is mounted onto the side of the hard drive cage, and the bottom one is mounted to the bottom of the case after I cut a 120mm hole for it. Later on I added another fan between the hdd cage and the external drive bays.
> 
> You will have to use some creative mounting techniques but it's not all that hard. Cable ties can do an excellent job, if you're good at using them. As you can see in the picture, I got one screw to line up, and the other three corners of the fan are held in with cable ties. The fan moves plenty of air in that position as well, judging from the dust it built up.


Good sir you read my mind, I was just going to mount them with cable ties.
Thanks for the reply







Glad to see it doesn't inhibit airflow.

With a little luck I'll be getting my 600T today! Stay tuned for a case swap log


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Indeed it will!**
> 
> **assuming he isn't trying to save money for anything
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's only 15, so he'll live with knowledge. lol
Click to expand...

Haha, if anything, it will be motivation to get a part time job


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Haha, if anything, it will be motivation to get a part time job


XD. I'll inform my mother of that


----------



## randomnerd865

Don't mind me just painting and working on my white 600t


----------



## ssgtnubb

; what color and what you painting on it.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; what color and what you painting on it.


White accents everywhere. So far: The front 200mm fan, the back Noctua 120mm fan, the drive rails, and i'm working on the graphics card later this evening.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Sounds smexy and similar to what Lutro did with some of his 600T. I've got to get some time in and finishing modding out mine. Problem is by the time I get home and the kids get to bed I'm pretty much spent.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Sounds smexy and similar to what Lutro did with some of his 600T. I've got to get some time in and finishing modding out mine. Problem is by the time I get home and the kids get to bed I'm pretty much spent.


Man lutro'a build is amazing. I recently spoke to him actually concerning my build as he has the same radiator. He's a clever dude too! Sniped my problem right out of the water and sorted out my problems with a simple sentence haha. I'm guessing he's a dude, he could be a lady lol.


----------



## MasterT

Got my clear acrylic panel done locally in Barbados. Soooooo happy!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man lutro'a build is amazing. I recently spoke to him actually concerning my build as he has the same radiator. He's a clever dude too! Sniped my problem right out of the water and sorted out my problems with a simple sentence haha. I'm guessing he's a dude, he could be a lady lol.


His name is Mike and this is his site http://lutro0-customs.com/, ordered all my sleeve and tools from him. Mike does an absolutley excellent job explaining things cradle-to-grave


----------



## Ice Reign

I've had this case for over a year but didn't want to post anything in here till I finished the water loop. Since that's done I can finally post a few pictures and join.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> I've had this case for over a year but didn't want to post anything in here till I finished the water loop. Since that's done I can finally post a few pictures and join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a great looking build! Interesting color combination, where did you come up with that?


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That's a great looking build! Interesting color combination, where did you come up with that?


Thanks!

I was thinking of colours for the build it was natural for the black and red as it matched my motherboard, but since there are tons of builds that wind up red and black (either using MSI or ASUS ROG) I wanted to add a splash of a different colour. Since my gamer tag has always been Ice Reign and along time ago I dubbed my PC "The Ice Box", I figured that putting "ice water" through the tubes would be complimentary. As such the I picked a paracord colour that had an ice water type of look and that's how I picked the teal/turquoise colour.


----------



## Branish

Sweet build Ice! I always love seeing Nexxxos Monstas in a 600T. I'm liking the acrylic tubing also.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Alas, a sad day has occurred. I have ...*sob*... ordered an Air 540. On a brighter note, the 600T is going to my little bro.


My 600T build was moved into the Air 540 a few months ago. I've been very pleased with the case. It has a lot of potential and a very reasonable price tag.


----------



## Fenixx2013

Hi, someone I could send me the measures and the design of the side panel?, I need to cut without error the acrylic panel I want to send to build.

I really appreciate it.

Greeting from Chile


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my clear acrylic panel done locally in Barbados. Soooooo happy!


That looks great. Nice job on the panel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> I've had this case for over a year but didn't want to post anything in here till I finished the water loop. Since that's done I can finally post a few pictures and join.


That looks awesome.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> My 600T build was moved into the Air 540 a few months ago. I've been very pleased with the case. It has a lot of potential and a very reasonable price tag.


Can't blame you guys. That's a pretty sweet looking case.


----------



## GIJewZA

Well everyone, I got my 600T today!!

I was going to get the white but my supplier isn't getting it till January, so I told him I'd get the C70 and at the last minute I decided to get the 600T in grey.

Just finished building in her, build log will be up shortly, what a breeze to work in. And it looks f*cking awesome


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> Well everyone, I got my 600T today!!
> 
> I was going to get the white but my supplier isn't getting it till January, so I told him I'd get the C70 and at the last minute I decided to get the 600T in grey.
> 
> Just finished building in her, build log will be up shortly, what a breeze to work in. And it looks f*cking awesome


Welcome to the Silver 600T Club.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Well everyone, I got my 600T today!!
> 
> I was going to get the white but my supplier isn't getting it till January, so I told him I'd get the C70 and at the last minute I decided to get the 600T in grey.
> 
> Just finished building in her, build log will be up shortly, what a breeze to work in. And it looks f*cking awesome


Good choice







the grey/silver is also great.
Ask if you have some questions about the case, and im sure someone in here can help you


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> Well everyone, I got my 600T today!!
> 
> I was going to get the white but my supplier isn't getting it till January, so I told him I'd get the C70 and at the last minute I decided to get the 600T in grey.
> 
> Just finished building in her, build log will be up shortly, what a breeze to work in. And it looks f*cking awesome


Good choice and welcome to the community!


----------



## GIJewZA

Thanks for the replies fella's!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Good choice and welcome to the community!


Correction: *Best* Community on here.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Correction: *Best* Community on here.


I thought that went without saying


----------



## GIJewZA

I'll post my build log tomorrow, just not sure if I should post it here or make a separate topic.

Love this case so much, it smells amazing. Also my CPU temps and GPU temps are down by like almost 10 deg (yes my last case was shocking at cooling)

Interestingly enough my dads Acer Aspire A5 is actually louder


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> I'll post my build log tomorrow, just not sure if I should post it here or make a separate topic.
> 
> Love this case so much, it smells amazing. Also my CPU temps and GPU temps are down by like almost 10 deg (yes my last case was shocking at cooling)
> 
> Interestingly enough my dads Acer Aspire A5 is actually louder


If you use the Forum Nav drop-down at the top of the page you will see categories for Intel Build Logs and AMD Build Logs under the Intel and AMD topics. Create a thread in whichever one is most appropriate, then come back here and post a link to your build log.


----------



## randomnerd865

I got my motherboard in the mail today, after I get off work i'll go home and work on the rig some more and post some update pics!


----------



## -Nemesis-

Greetings community!
This is my first post in here, but I'm an old-school watcher in silence, of the boards..
Gladly the time came that I can post my rig in this topic!

Before I share the "before" and "after" of my project,
I would like to thank sotos1 and Doc1355 for their help on making the side panel and the inner plexi glasses of my case.

So here we go..

Projah: *«99,9% Hardcore»* Locked n' Loaded edition

"Before some months"









"Now"


----------



## Recr3ational

Hardcore indeed! Nice work. Loving the custom design!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nemesis-*
> 
> Greetings community!
> This is my first post in here, but I'm an old-school watcher in silence, of the boards..
> Gladly the time came that I can post my rig in this topic!
> 
> Before I share the "before" and "after" of my project,
> I would like to thank sotos1 and Doc1355 for their help on making the side panel and the inner plexi glasses of my case.
> 
> So here we go..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Projah: *«99,9% Hardcore»* Locked n' Loaded edition
> 
> "Before some months"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now"


That's pretty sweet man. Nice job.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^Nice! Cool custom panels!

Ack, since I put my case back on the floor it collects dust even more, grrr.
Might continue my sleeving this weekend. 6pin gpu cables, don't know the color order though. Only gonna do the white and dark grey ones since I still have to order the toxic green sleeving from mdpc.
Might also start a build log.


----------



## -Nemesis-

Glad you like my first project... About the designs on panels, on front panel I put the Skrillex logo (3 vertical lines) which I really love + the RoG eye logo.
On psu panel I put a pentagram with some ancient symbols, (some of you may have already seen this symbol in a famous TV series).. This symbol is a Demon trap, which was my main idea for the rig.
Also you can see the repeatable phrase "unleash me", which symbolizes a Demon hidding inside the case..
Hope you get my amateur idea









Greetings from Greece.. Hope I can be welcomed in the Club with my rig


----------



## AlDyer

Awesome build man, really good work


----------



## kanaks

Looking great mate! +rep for the effort and the extra mile taken during the presentation!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nemesis-*
> 
> Glad you like my first project... About the designs on panels, on front panel I put the Skrillex logo (3 vertical lines) which I really love + the RoG eye logo.
> On psu panel I put a pentagram with some ancient symbols, (some of you may have already seen this symbol in a famous series).. This symbol is a Demon Symbol, which was my main idea for the rig.
> Also you can see also the repeatable phrase "unleash me", which symbolizes a Demon hidding inside the case..
> Hope you get my amateur idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from Greece.. Hope I can be welcomed in the Club with my rig


Amateur? Mine is amateur, yours is PRO!


----------



## -Nemesis-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Looking great mate! +rep for the effort and the extra mile taken during the presentation!


Oh my first +rep. Thnx my friend!
My english are kinda poor.. If I got it right, I apologise for the huge post and the many pictures.. Sorry if it took time to take a look at all of them!








If you see the original presentation I made in the greek site, you will be like "omg *** he did there"
http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/467542-δείξτε-το-κουτί-σας/?p=52791508
Just huge story








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Amateur? Mine is amateur, yours is PRO!


I didn't use any dremmel for cuts in case.. like the front fan grill and top ones.. Or any other special modding tools..
And since its my first try.. then yes I'll repeat that is still an amateur project. Thnx though for your nice words!


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nemesis-*
> 
> Glad you like my first project... About the designs on panels, on front panel I put the Skrillex logo (3 vertical lines) which I really love + the RoG eye logo.
> On psu panel I put a pentagram with some ancient symbols, (some of you may have already seen this symbol in a famous TV series).. This symbol is a Demon trap, which was my main idea for the rig.
> Also you can see also the repeatable phrase "unleash me", which symbolizes a Demon hidding inside the case..
> Hope you get my amateur idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from Greece.. Hope I can be welcomed in the Club with my rig


Absolutely stunning build. Very well put together. The custom paneling in particular.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nemesis-*
> 
> Oh my first +rep. Thnx my friend!
> My english are kinda poor.. If I got it right, I apologise for the huge post and the many pictures.. Sorry if it took time to take a look at all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see the original presentation I made in the greek site, you will be like "omg *** he did there"
> http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/467542-δείξτε-το-κουτί-σας/?p=52791508
> Just huge story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use any dremmel for cuts in case.. like the front fan grill and top ones.. Or any other special modding tools..
> And since its my first try.. then yes I'll repeat that is still an amateur project. Thnx though for your nice words!


What ever you do, make sure you stay a 600T owner


----------



## roflcopter159

Hey, does anyone know a good place to get acrylic in the states? Particularly smoked/tinted acrylic.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What ever you do, make sure you stay a 600T owner


Can't stress this enough, I've heard awful things about the other cases like the 750d so no need to look into other cases, just stick with this!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Can't stress this enough, I've heard awful things about the other cases like the 750d so no need to look into other cases, just stick with this!


Agreed. Especially the 750d, so many bad reviews. Such a shame really.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey, does anyone know a good place to get acrylic in the states? Particularly smoked/tinted acrylic.


I would say home depot, lows, or a hobby store often has some.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Agreed. Especially the 750d, so many bad reviews. Such a shame really.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Can't stress this enough, I've heard awful things about the other cases like the 750d so no need to look into other cases, just stick with this!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Agreed. Especially the 750d, so many bad reviews. Such a shame really.


Haha.


----------



## -Nemesis-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Absolutely stunning build. Very well put together. The custom paneling in particular.


Thnx m8! Glad you like the outcome..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What ever you do, make sure you stay a 600T owner


600T is my love my friend.. It will be hard to find a better eye-candy looking case!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What ever you do, make sure you stay a 600T owner


Or else you will be labeled a traitor....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Can't stress this enough, I've heard awful things about the other cases like the 750d so no need to look into other cases, just stick with this!


What's the next lie you are going to come up with,soon you will be saying santa doesn't exist....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Agreed. Especially the 750d, so many bad reviews. Such a shame really.


AZ i expected so much better from you....







Dont let krully bully you into saying things that aren't true.....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> AZ i expected so much better from you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont let krully bully you into saying things that aren't true.....


We are merely agreeing on a true fact


----------



## Recr3ational

Brothers,
I'm in need of some really really cheap ram. Not for me just someone needs a bit of an upgrade from his 2 GB ram.

I reckon 8gb should be enough. Some room in the future too. Doesn't need to be awesome any advice?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Brothers,
> I'm in need of some really really cheap ram. Not for me just someone needs a bit of an upgrade from his 2 GB ram.
> 
> I reckon 8gb should be enough. Some room in the future too. Doesn't need to be awesome any advice?


Gskill sniper 2x4gb 52 bucks on new egg for black november sale.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231519


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nemesis-*
> 
> Greetings community!
> This is my first post in here, but I'm an old-school watcher in silence, of the boards..
> Gladly the time came that I can post my rig in this topic!
> 
> Before I share the "before" and "after" of my project,
> I would like to thank sotos1 and Doc1355 for their help on making the side panel and the inner plexi glasses of my case.
> 
> So here we go..
> 
> Projah: *«99,9% Hardcore»* Locked n' Loaded edition


Great result my dear friend!

I'm really glad that you like the outcome of the panels and i want to thank you for your trust









Κeep up the good work and i hope that you'll enjoy it as much as you can


----------



## NimbleJack

So, looking for some feed back in regards to 200 mm fans for the phoyba rad, does the club like bitfenix 230mm spectre pros or the nzxt 200mm?

bit fenix 230, not the 200. The 230 has better cfm/mmh2o specs in the same size package

nzxt 200 mm

Are these values to be trusted? Or would it better to build a custom shroud and jam decent 120s on it?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NimbleJack*
> 
> So, looking for some feed back in regards to 200 mm fans for the phoyba rad, does the club like bitfenix 230mm spectre pros or the nzxt 200mm?
> 
> bit fenix 230, not the 200. The 230 has better cfm/mmh2o specs in the same size package
> 
> nzxt 200 mm
> 
> Are these values to be trusted? Or would it better to build a custom shroud and jam decent 120s on it?


If you haven't already bought the radiator, I would suggest moving to a 240mm one instead. In my opinion, there is a much better selection of 120mm fans out there and you would get a bit more radiator space. I know it's not exactly answering your question, but food for thought.

Also, side note, I have the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm, and it does not push very much air (or so it seems).


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NimbleJack*
> 
> So, looking for some feed back in regards to 200 mm fans for the phoyba rad, does the club like bitfenix 230mm spectre pros or the nzxt 200mm?
> 
> bit fenix 230, not the 200. The 230 has better cfm/mmh2o specs in the same size package
> 
> nzxt 200 mm
> 
> Are these values to be trusted? Or would it better to build a custom shroud and jam decent 120s on it?


Personally, I think the 200mm Spectre Pro are pretty good, never used them much yet but compared to the stock Corsair 200mm fans they move a considerate amount of air and are pretty silent.

On a side note... I'm almost finished with my build! All I gotta do is bolt the pumps to the case and begin plumbing! ヽ(*≧▽≦)ﾉ


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Personally, I think the 200mm Spectre Pro are pretty good, never used them much yet but compared to the stock Corsair 200mm fans they move a considerate amount of air and are pretty silent.
> 
> On a side note... I'm almost finished with my build! All I gotta do is bolt the pumps to the case and begin plumbing! ヽ(*≧▽≦)ﾉ












I can't wait to start on my case, since I moved it to the floor, when playing bf4 it's making aloooot of noise. Got a warning yesterday that my cpu hit 80°C and apparently my mobo overclocks my cpu tot 4.4ghz without me knowing it


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start on my case, since I moved it to the floor, when playing bf4 it's making aloooot of noise. Got a warning yesterday that my cpu hit 80°C and apparently my mobo overclocks my cpu tot 4.4ghz without me knowing it


That would be the Turbo Mode your Sabertooth provides. You can turn it off if you want, but I've found it be a very agreeable way to scale your OC. If you want to control the upper limit for how far it OCs you can reduce the multiplier in your BIOS.

I would look for someone with similar hardware and compare temps to make sure that its not unusual to hit 80C with that OC. It seems a little hot to me, but I have no experience with overclocking your cpu to use as reference. The fact it happened while playing BF4 makes me want to dismiss it entirely though because of how taxing that game is on any system, but I don't like carelessly dismissing a potential problem with cpu cooling.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start on my case, since I moved it to the floor, when playing bf4 it's making aloooot of noise. Got a warning yesterday that my cpu hit 80°C and apparently my mobo overclocks my cpu tot 4.4ghz without me knowing it












80ºC seems a bit too high for the H100i. My 3570k @ 4.5 won't get anywhere beyond 60ish during gaming, heck... it's rare to even go beyond 60.

Also, do check the voltages your mobo is applying to your 3570k during turbo... it might be going overboard and thus heating too much. I know every CPU is different, but even mine that needs quite a bit of voltage to hit 4.5 (1.29v) it doesn't get that hot unless I throw some P95 small FFT to it.

EDIT: z0mg 1800th post


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80ºC seems a bit too high for the H100i. My 3570k @ 4.5 won't get anywhere beyond 60ish during gaming, heck... it's rare to even go beyond 60.
> 
> Also, do check the voltages your mobo is applying to your 3570k during turbo... it might be going overboard and thus heating too much. I know every CPU is different, but even mine that needs quite a bit of voltage to hit 4.5 (1.29v) it doesn't get that hot unless I throw some P95 small FFT to it.
> 
> EDIT: z0mg 1800th post


I'm glad I'm not the only person who thought that seemed hot.

I'm running the same mobo and cpu cooler she has, but I'm using an older 2600K processor, and I wasn't comfortable using my Sandy Bridge as a point of reference. I'm pushing my cpu out to 4.8 ghz in Turbo Mode and the highest temp I've ever hit was only 67C.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NimbleJack*
> 
> So, looking for some feed back in regards to 200 mm fans for the phoyba rad, does the club like bitfenix 230mm spectre pros or the nzxt 200mm?
> 
> bit fenix 230, not the 200. The 230 has better cfm/mmh2o specs in the same size package
> 
> nzxt 200 mm
> 
> Are these values to be trusted? Or would it better to build a custom shroud and jam decent 120s on it?


I have a 200mm Spectre Pro here (not the 230mm), and I have the 200MM 166cfm NZXT fan as well. I have tried them both, and am using the NZXT because it kicks the crap out of the 200mm Spectre Pro. You may want to get measurements for the mounting holes and make sure it will fit on a 200mm rad. I have the original 600T case, so it didn't have mounting holes for the front fan, just a bracket, so I can't tell you how it would fit on a 200mm rad. Be aware though, the NZXT is a 30mm thick fan.

A 30mm thick fan that kicks ass....


----------



## Darylrese

Hi guys and girls! Just checking in to say hello and i'm still alive...just been mega busy in my new job! Posting this on my 10min break whilst eating my lunch









Nothing to report PC wise, shes still running beautifully so no need for any upgrades yet. Was thinking of getting a GTX 780ti but not much point unless i can afford two.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hi guys and girls! Just checking in to say hello and i'm still alive...just been mega busy in my new job! Posting this on my 10min break whilst eating my lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to report PC wise, shes still running beautifully so no need for any upgrades yet. Was thinking of getting a GTX 780ti but not much point unless i can afford two.
> 
> Hope everyone is well


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAARYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYL

Stop working and spend more time here!


----------



## Darylrese

hahahaha i know mate, i've been trying to catch you on Skype for a catch up when im home but your not always there









I wish i could stop work and just live on here all day like i did in my last job lol


----------



## Zillerella

I don't miss you Daryl


----------



## GIJewZA

Argh, tried to make a thread for my new build but attaching the images took ages, once that was done my PC went ahead and restarted for some updates. ***

Is there any easier way to attach images in a thread?

Oh and what basic cooling mods have you guys done to your 600T's to make em cooler?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Oh and what basic cooling mods have you guys done to your 600T's to make em cooler?


Really not that cooler, but quiter.

Remove the front and top honeycomb mesh and remove the plastic spacers in the on the top detachable piece








Remove the plastic pedestal that the HDD cages are placed on by removing 4 screws in the bottom of the case and then move the HDD cage closer to the PSU.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> hahahaha i know mate, i've been trying to catch you on Skype for a catch up when im home but your not always there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i could stop work and just live on here all day like i did in my last job lol


Sup Daryl!
I was gonna write it on Facebook but didn't want to look super gay: WOOHOO YOU FOUND YOUR CAT!

That is all


----------



## Doc1355

Sup guys!

Glad to be back again








Im looking for 2 Waterblocks for my Gtx 770's to re finish the Animus Project...

Gonna purchase them probably until next month!!!

PS. If anyone -by chance- has a block that he would like to sell please contact me


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Sup guys!
> 
> Glad to be back again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking for 2 Waterblocks for my Gtx 770's to re finish the Animus Project...
> 
> Gonna purchase them probably until next month!!!
> 
> PS. If anyone -by chance- has a block that he would like to sell please contact me


Urgh another guy who makes my rig looks completely rubbish.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Urgh another guy who makes my rig looks completely rubbish.


Thanks man,i hope it'll become even better after the installation of the waterblocks!

I wouldn't call your rig rubbish at all man,its very nice and im sure you'll make it even better


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Sup guys!
> 
> Glad to be back again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking for 2 Waterblocks for my Gtx 770's to re finish the Animus Project...
> 
> Gonna purchase them probably until next month!!!
> 
> PS. If anyone -by chance- has a block that he would like to sell please contact me


Love your Animus themed rig its beautiful! I'm a sucker for a bit of blue


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sup Daryl!
> I was gonna write it on Facebook but didn't want to look super gay: WOOHOO YOU FOUND YOUR CAT!
> 
> That is all


Haha you stitch up!

It was my girlfriends cat


----------



## randomnerd865

Here's just my general setup.

Outside: It's not very well lit right now but that will come later.

Only about 80% complete but I had to get it running to finish up this semester.

Water cooling parts next week hopefully I hate that stock intel cooler.

All the sleeving will be changed to match my updated color scheme, but I havn't finalized my accent color yet













Just showing off some paint work. Still havn't ordered my SSD i'm waiting for cyber monday.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIJewZA*
> 
> Argh, tried to make a thread for my new build but attaching the images took ages, once that was done my PC went ahead and restarted for some updates. ***
> 
> Is there any easier way to attach images in a thread?
> 
> Oh and what basic cooling mods have you guys done to your 600T's to make em cooler?


Instead of moving my hard drive cage back, I cut a 120mm hole in the bottom of my case and mounted a 120mm intake fan there. The two fans in the picture below give me about a 5C drop in my video card temps.


----------



## Dragoon

Almost done... almost done!













kthx


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I don't miss you Daryl


No offence taken, I don't miss you either


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> No offence taken, I don't miss you either tongue.gif


Who are you tbh?








I just know you are a cool guy!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nice Dragoon! Sweet

Question guys (games): so I play BF4 on pc and friday I get my PS4 and I was wondering if I should get COD Ghosts on there, never played the multiplayer from a cod game. Should I try it?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice Dragoon! Sweet
> 
> Question guys (games): so I play BF4 on pc and friday I get my PS4 and I was wondering if I should get COD Ghosts on there, never played the multiplayer from a cod game. Should I try it?


I like playing Call of duty on the consoles i dont know why, its just better i think.
Battlefield definitely is better on pc.

I'm getting the Xbox One in 2 week


----------



## Zillerella

http://www.overclock.net/t/1446126/gamenguide-xbox-one-problems-worsen-smoking-consoles-and-green-screens-of-death-reported/50#post_21272090

You maybe want to read this then


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice Dragoon! Sweet
> 
> Question guys (games): so I play BF4 on pc and friday I get my PS4 and I was wondering if I should get COD Ghosts on there, never played the multiplayer from a cod game. Should I try it?


I really wouldn't buy a COD game if you don't know if you like the multiplayer. I personally can't stand it anymore, even though I used to play a lot of MW1 and 2, but 2 killed it for me. It's extremely arcadey.


----------



## Darylrese

GHOSTS SP is OK, if you can get over the constant stuttering! MP is rubbish at the moment due to the horrible stuttering with this game, its almost unplayable. My favourite multi player is still Black Ops2...i'd recommend that over ghosts any day.


----------



## randomnerd865

Just ordered


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Just ordered


Shweeeeeet!
Do you guys realise how many of us are going under water these past few months.

....while I'm still waiting for mine to be delivered


----------



## randomnerd865

All I have left to do now is my sleeving to match my scheme and order my SSD on cyber monday. It will take my a while to get the purple just right.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> All I have left to do now is my sleeving to match my scheme and order my SSD on cyber monday. It will take my a while to get the purple just right.


I hate sleeving. I'm just going to buy extensions, the sleeve them with para cord. So if I want to change later I can.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I hate sleeving. I'm just going to buy extensions, the sleeve them with para cord. So if I want to change later I can.


Thats what I will do, Or hit up Lutro0 and get some really nice ones made.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Thats what I will do, Or hit up Lutro0 and get some really nice ones made.


Good idea but I like para cord as you don't have to use heatshrink


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Good idea but I like para cord as you don't have to use heatshrink


Yeah I did heat-shrinkless on the parachord thats currently in my rig. I hate doing it but it looks to good too.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I'm a big fan of the Corsair power supplies because you can buy a complete set of individually sleeved cables for about US $35. You just have to be willing to deal with a limited selection of color choices though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Corsair power supplies because you can buy a complete set of individually sleeved cables for about US $35. You just have to be willing to deal with a limited selection of color choices though.


I know right, love the Corsair psu's but when I was buying parts for my build I went through 2 sets of Ax850 before my current Xfx 850. I think the shop sent me a broken one TWICE.

Though I came to terms to my XFX, looks good, slightly cheaper and been good so far.


----------



## Dragoon

I bought extensions and sleeved them myself... I don't want to repeat that any time soon lol... My fingers were slaughtered. My Zalman PSU is still holding strong... many hours spent under 680~700W load due to folding with a couple 9800GX2 heavily OCed and a Q9450 xD

Downside that messed up (somewhat) my watercooling loops... it's ridiculously long (23cm IIRC)


----------



## -Nemesis-

Heya Doc! Thnx for your words once again m8!
You did great work on panels!


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey you guys,
Do you leave your pc on overnight? Even though I've been running my pc for ages and had no leaks, i still don't trust it being on at night. Anybody else?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey you guys,
> Do you leave your pc on overnight? Even though I've been running my pc for ages and had no leaks, i still don't trust it being on at night. Anybody else?


Mine is too bright to leave on, uses to much power, and I can't use it in my sleep lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Mine is too bright to leave on, uses to much power, and I can't use it in my sleep lol


I constantly have games downloading etc..


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> No offence taken, I don't miss you either


Hey Stranger,you come here less than me and i'm no longer a 600t owner....







Glad that all is good with you....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Almost done... almost done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kthx


Loving that build....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey you guys,
> Do you leave your pc on overnight? Even though I've been running my pc for ages and had no leaks, i still don't trust it being on at night. Anybody else?


I leave my pc running at nights like you when i'm downloading games or movies,if your pc doesnt leak within the first 5-10 minutes of leak testing its not going to leak....What you could do tho is just leave the loop running overnight and just unplug your components i.e mobo and graphic cards with the psu outside the case of course....Finally had my ACL surgery yesturday and back home today and my pc was left on from the morning i left for the hospital....


----------



## roflcopter159

So I started my adventure into modding today. I used my dad's dremel to cut off the cross supports on the top and front panels as well as the drive bay covers.



I only have a picture of the top cover, but I can post pictures of the other pieces as well if someone wants to see them.
My next plan is to cut up the honeycomb on the case itself.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I really wouldn't buy a COD game if you don't know if you like the multiplayer. I personally can't stand it anymore, even though I used to play a lot of MW1 and 2, but 2 killed it for me. It's extremely arcadey.


I'm gonna get Knack/Killzone SF/NFS Rivals, I already got AC4 for the PS4.

Aahh sleeving still haven't continued it. The cables from corsair are great but it's a nice extra if you have custom colors.


----------



## Zillerella

GJ Roflcopter159







Enjoy a bit better airflow and noise reduction


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I leave my pc running at nights like you when i'm downloading games or movies,if your pc doesnt leak within the first 5-10 minutes of leak testing its not going to leak....What you could do tho is just leave the loop running overnight and just unplug your components i.e mobo and graphic cards with the psu outside the case of course....Finally had my ACL surgery yesturday and back home today and my pc was left on from the morning i left for the hospital....


That's way to much effort. I leave it on when I'm working during the day but i get scared during the night hahah.


----------



## AlDyer

I mine litecoin overnight and when I'm not on my pc (school hobbies, etc) so my pc is on pretty much 24/7.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I mine litecoin overnight and when I'm not on my pc (school hobbies, etc) so my pc is on pretty much 24/7.


I wish I had your balls.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Way to much noise to leave it on at night and ofcourse light. Don't trust it to leave it on while I'm away, well an hour at most.

Good news, my EK gpu blocks have shipped!


----------



## Darylrese

My PC has started playing up recently







It keeps saying no signal input and refusing to display anything like its going into sleep mode and not waking back up if I leave it idle or leave it unattended yet can play games for hours no worries.

No errors in event viewer

The only thing I've done is upgrade graphics drivers. That or my CPU is degrading or something

Any ideas?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My PC has started playing up recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It keeps saying no signal input and refusing to display anything like its going into sleep mode and not waking back up if I leave it idle or leave it unattended yet can play games for hours no worries.
> 
> No errors in event viewer
> 
> The only thing I've done is upgrade graphics drivers. That or my CPU is degrading or something
> 
> Any ideas?


Your display connectors? I had an issue with my mini display port few weeks back. Had to buy another one and it solved it. It kept my right monitor black. The other 2 worked.

Just sayin...

Edit: by connectors, i mean cables. Pfft I'm stupid with English sometimes.


----------



## Buttsy

Hey guys!

Its been a while since Ive had a chance to post, been keeping up with what you have all been doing tho on my mobile.

Thought I would share a couple of photos of my recent addition. I recently bought a 3rd ASUS 660 Ti DC2 for a triple SLI setup. Been getting fairly good temps, nothing above 70c on the bottom card in gaming and topping out at 85c running Unigine Valley on Extreme HD. Been getting really good scaling in all my games and even better on 3DMark.

Running 3DMark Firestrike Extreme:

1 660 Ti - 2503 points

2 660 Tis - 4469 points

3 660 Tis - 6667 points


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Its been a while since Ive had a chance to post, been keeping up with what you have all been doing tho on my mobile.
> 
> Thought I would share a couple of photos of my recent addition. I recently bought a 3rd ASUS 660 Ti DC2 for a triple SLI setup. Been getting fairly good temps, nothing above 70c on the bottom card in gaming and topping out at 85c running Unigine Valley on Extreme HD. Been getting really good scaling in all my games and even better on 3DMark.
> 
> Running 3DMark Firestrike Extreme:
> 
> 1 660 Ti - 2503 points
> 2 660 Tis - 4469 points
> 3 660 Tis - 6667 points
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love how those cards look,but you do know come summer they are going to run warmer....







Time to put those babies underwater....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I love how those cards look,but you do know come summer they are going to run warmer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to put those babies underwater....


Hey Reaper,

I have rego due on both my cars on the 30th of December, so after that I am going to save my bum off and take the plunge under water, I have been thinking about it for a while now but it will take some time to get the parts together. I also want to get a full cover water block from EK to cool my M6E mobo VRMs and Chipset. CPU Block, 3 GPU Blocks, a couple of rads, res, pump, fittings etc will take some time to save up for :-( plus I love my 600t but its feeling a little cramped already, I may have to upgrade to the 750D with you or go the whole hog and spring for a mammoth 900D .


----------



## NimbleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My PC has started playing up recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It keeps saying no signal input and refusing to display anything like its going into sleep mode and not waking back up if I leave it idle or leave it unattended yet can play games for hours no worries.
> 
> No errors in event viewer
> 
> The only thing I've done is upgrade graphics drivers. That or my CPU is degrading or something
> 
> Any ideas?


When you reset it, does it cleanly? Like, hit the reset button and it boots rightnup again. Or do you have to hold down power till she's off then hit power again? When you reset it, does it hang on post and require another reset, but boots up properly the second time?

I am having a similar proplem. my rig folds 24/7, sometimes i will come home after work and all my fans will have spun down and my machine wont be displaying a signal from the graphics cards. Updated my drivers a couple weeks back. I am planning to tackle the problem sunday when i have some free time









BUT, meanwile i have been googling, best reasoning (so far) i have found is that a lot of asus boards are having troule with the new graphics card drivers. So solution is to check your mobo's bios version, then check asus' website to see what version they are on. If they dont match, then update your board and hope that solves the proplem.

Also, uninstall AI Suite if you have it installed









If you do find a solution other then this, can you post it here or in the thread you started? If this fix doesnt work for me i am going to be desperate for anything else to help.


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks for your reply.

Nope, I just hit the restart button and it comes straight back up with no problems at all. Its happened 3 times now. Machine stays on like its running fine, no fans ramping down or anything like that.

It is strange indeed.

If I finds a fix I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Hiya alle... just ordered...


Moar parts...


----------



## Recr3ational

This was in stock. if their screw me over again, ill chop someone's balls off


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was in stock. if they screw me over again, ill chop *THEIR* balls off


FTFY


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> FTFY


i meant that, like i said, im terrible with english sometimes.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> This was in stock. if their screw me over again, ill chop someone's balls off


I'm going out on a limb to say i think AZ has a fetish for being disappointed by scan....The more they disappoint him the more he likes it....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I'm going out on a limb to say i think AZ has a fetish for being disappointed by scan....The more they disappoint him the more he likes it....


I think that they missed a loop on the n in Scan it should really say Scam


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I'm going out on a limb to say i think AZ has a fetish for being disappointed by scan....The more they disappoint him the more he likes it....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I think that they missed a loop on the n in Scan it should really say Scam


Well I didn't buy it from scan SO MEH! I bought em from overclockers this time. So basically (hopefully) it means i will get em


----------



## Darylrese

I was gonna say thats overclockers not SCAN! Overclockers won't let you down! (I hope)

I have never had an issues from SCAN or Overclockers personally







Maybe they just hate you!


----------



## Krullmeister

What can I say, it looked like it was thirsty!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I was gonna say thats overclockers not SCAN! Overclockers won't let you down! (I hope)
> 
> I have never had an issues from SCAN or Overclockers personally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just hate you!


I haven't with overclockers either, apart from when they took may 7950 box when i RMA'ed


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I haven't with overclockers either, apart from when they took may 7950 box when i RMA'ed


Did you ever get the box back mate?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Did you ever get the box back mate?


No i didn't bud, it was "protocol" It happens with everyone apparently.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Look what I got in the mail! Might buy the radiotors and cpu block this week.
















Edit:

Radiators (360+200mm) + cpu block ordered!

Rest will follow in january!
I've also thought about the acrylic tubing and I'm gonna hold off on that though and just start with normal tubing. Clear with green Mayhems.


----------



## polzii

Beauty beauty new color. 600t


----------



## Recr3ational

Yo guys,
My mate has an intel build 2700k with gtx 580, he was wondering if he could put iOS on it and get all the performance he could with windows? I have no clue about iOS so I don't know.

Also very nice sparkles! I'm glad you went with your current gpu instead of buying a new one! I'm getting my blocks tonight! At 7:00 just waiting for the delivery! Woo!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yo guys,
> My mate has an intel build 2700k with gtx 580, he was wondering if he could put iOS on it and get all the performance he could with windows? I have no clue about iOS so I don't know.
> 
> Also very nice sparkles! I'm glad you went with your current gpu instead of buying a new one! I'm getting my blocks tonight! At 7:00 just waiting for the delivery! Woo!


You're talking bout OS X and not iOS right?

I think there are Mac drivers for the 580's but I'm not really sure. He should be able to get similar performance from it anyway as long as the drivers play nice.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yo guys,
> My mate has an intel build 2700k with gtx 580, he was wondering if he could put iOS on it and get all the performance he could with windows? I have no clue about iOS so I don't know.
> 
> Also very nice sparkles! I'm glad you went with your current gpu instead of buying a new one! I'm getting my blocks tonight! At 7:00 just waiting for the delivery! Woo!


iOS is for mobile devices. He will want the current version of OSX. I can't remember what kitty is the current version, but I did read a tech journal the other day that talked about Mountain Lion being the most stable build of OSX for dual boot systems that want to run Windows and OSX.

Macs are using most of the same hardware these days, so I don't see any reason he couldn't do this. However, I would highly advise that he check with the manufacturer's of ALL of his hardware devices to ensure they have drivers for OSX. While Mac uses the same hardware as a PC, that doesn't mean that every manufacturer supports the hardware and provides drivers. I imagine finding drivers for the motherboard will be the largest hurdle.

As for how well it will perform... that remains to be seen. You really have to just try it and see how well it works because the performance will vary quite a bit based on the hardware profile. Windows based PCs have a lot of variations in the motherboards that Mac typically doesn't have, so there are a lot of features on high-end mobos that will never work as intended with OSX. I've always been told that OSX will always run better on hardware that was designed around OSX, but I'm not sure how much truth there is to that and how much of it is just posturing from Apple in an attempt to get people to pay the premium prices for items in the Apple Stores rather than going out on their own and buying directly from a company that actually manufactures something.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yo guys,
> My mate has an intel build 2700k with gtx 580, he was wondering if he could put iOS on it and get all the performance he could with windows? I have no clue about iOS so I don't know.
> 
> Also very nice sparkles! I'm glad you went with your current gpu instead of buying a new one! I'm getting my blocks tonight! At 7:00 just waiting for the delivery! Woo!


Thanks! Yep, I'm glad I saved that bit of money, they still run fine. And my main gaming platform is PS4, pc is mainly for BF4 and some mmo's.

Ah great! Well I still have to wait till next month too actually build it, also saw that the EK FC Bridge is on backorder, so damn it that's gonna take at least 2 weeks again. I'll have to order that together with the pump & reservoir. (8 Euros delivery costs)

Oh about osx, latest build is Mavericks


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> You're talking bout OS X and not iOS right?
> 
> I think there are Mac drivers for the 580's but I'm not really sure. He should be able to get similar performance from it anyway as long as the drivers play nice.


Told you I have no clue! Haha. I was hoping you say that. Thanks a lot mate. He prefers it to windows for some reason! Thanks again!

Oh and @naciremadiputs.
Thanks for your input I'll go check it out!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I just bought the 230T because I really loved the Orange color and clean look. Anyway, I'm sorry if that was answered already but is it possible to replace the case feet with something taller? If so, how can I? I've never thought about feet replacement. But the case sits too low in my opinion and could use just a bit more room for the PSU to get better air flow.

http://imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/5/8/5839_14_corsair_graphite_series_230t_mid_tower_chassis_review_full.jpg


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I just bought the 230T because I really loved the Orange color and clean look. Anyway, I'm sorry if that was answered already but is it possible to replace the case feet with something taller? If so, how can I? I've never thought about feet replacement. But the case sits too low in my opinion and could use just a bit more room for the PSU to get better air flow.
> 
> http://imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/5/8/5839_14_corsair_graphite_series_230t_mid_tower_chassis_review_full.jpg


you don't belong in this thread if you dont own a 600T









No just kidding.. You should just have bhought 600T instead and i'm sure someone will second that?


----------



## Recr3ational

Yay! Finally my blocks arrived!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Yay! Finally my blocks arrived!


Nice man! Post some picks when it is up and running


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I just bought the 230T because I really loved the Orange color and clean look. Anyway, I'm sorry if that was answered already but is it possible to replace the case feet with something taller? If so, how can I? I've never thought about feet replacement. But the case sits too low in my opinion and could use just a bit more room for the PSU to get better air flow.
> 
> http://imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/5/8/5839_14_corsair_graphite_series_230t_mid_tower_chassis_review_full.jpg


I think there's one other member here with the Baby Graphite so we probably can't help you perfectly.

It looks like those are just rubber feet that are glued to the bottom. So either find some thicker rubber things and attach them instead or make some out of wood or another interesting material!

(plexi with some led's in them?!)


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> (plexi with some led's in them?!)


This!









Why we don't make this thread "Corsair 230T and 600T club"?

Nvm... It is already and graphite club...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Nice man! Post some picks when it is up and running


Will do. Just got to wait for my radiator which is coming tomorrow! I can start my build log this weekend.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Woohoo! Found some feet I can stick on for now: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21599/fee-11-sl/Premium_Rubber_Case_Foot_w_3M_Adhesive_-_Single_-_Black_Large_Square.html?tl=g43c12s34


----------



## roflcopter159

Figured I would post this up as well. Last week I did the top panel (cut out the plastic supports) and I just did the front panel. After cutting the plastic, the mesh didn't fit right. It didn't before, but it was even worse. After a bit of bending the mesh, it fit better than ever. I definitely recommend this minor case mod, makes everything much cleaner looking in my opinion.

EDIT: I just realized the picture was incorrectly orientated. I apologize, not sure what happened there, but it was fine on my desktop. If you click view original at the bottom of the in-page viewer, it will open in a separate tab properly orientated.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

What did you cut it with if i may ask?


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I would post this up as well. Last week I did the top panel (cut out the plastic supports) and I just did the front panel. After cutting the plastic, the mesh didn't fit right. It didn't before, but it was even worse. After a bit of bending the mesh, it fit better than ever. I definitely recommend this minor case mod, makes everything much cleaner looking in my opinion.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized the picture was incorrectly orientated. I apologize, not sure what happened there, but it was fine on my desktop. If you click view original at the bottom of the in-page viewer, it will open in a separate tab properly orientated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> What did you cut it with if i may ask?


Did that to mine as well. Looks much cleaner on top and bottom!

I just used a kitchen knife on mine (all that I had at the time)


----------



## roflcopter159

I used my dad's dremel tool with a basic cut-off wheel and a sander. You could probably use any sort of cut off wheel, the speed of the wheel caused enough friction that the plastic just melted. I used a sanding wheel on the top panel, but didn't bother with the front panel or the drive bay covers. When I was first thinking about it though, I made a test cut with the saw blade on my pocket knife. It took a little while, but it cut it no problem. It was just a bit of a messier cut and it took longer.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Alright thanks for the info, i don't have a dremel or any rotary tool though i might be able to borrow one from my neighbors. But i'll try one of them with some ceramic knives i have, those are seriously sharp and hard actually quite a bit harder than hardened steel, so that might just work fine but we'll see.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I'm going to be doing some light modding to my case. (still a noob) Here's what I have planned. I'll go further once I get more funds to upgrade my computer parts. So I apologize if this is ultra boring.



I'm going to take out the top bays to put in another 120mm fan. I did this to my NZXT Gamma case, so going to move it over into this new one. I'm putting my ORANGE (love that color =D) Cougar fan into it. Specifically this model. I have this acrylic bay mount (I forgot the exact name) in order to put the 120mm fan into the bay; works great. For the front of the fan I bought a thin filter and mesh grill (black). For the inside, on the back of the fan I'm putting my Nexus BeamAir onto it (love that thing).

Basically what I'm doing with my case is going for a wind tunnel. I want the airflow to go relatively straight through the computer as "cleanly" as possible. My Aestek radiator is on the back and I have another Cougar fan on it. To help with dead zone, I bought this 10mm gasket.



I was looking for case badges and I stumbled on this and I thought it was PERFECT. So now my new computer's name is MILK. =P

Later on I hope to go a bit deeper and get orange sleeves, etc. But this it for now. I'll try to post my own photos soon.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Notta a bad idea, I use this in my 600T as it also gives you a solid spot to put an SSD or HHDs your running.


----------



## Recr3ational

My blocks, radiator and FC bridge


----------



## Dragoon

Jeebus dem huuuge blocks.







Or I'm just used to my little 670s... Noice that you got the stuff mate


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Nice one ssgtnubb. Here's the one I bought to house my fan. Great thing about Cougar fans is they have the anti-vibration pads on already. I wanted to keep it really simple & clean so the air would go straight to the radiator without any fuss (+ thin dust filter & mesh).
http://www.mountainmods.com/parts-c-21_34.html



I had to bend the heck out of the brackets on the Gamma case to fit that in though heh! But it looked great. Hope it's a smoother go with the 230T.

I reaaaally wanted these orange case feet from Nexus but couldn't find them anywhere:
http://www.nxstek.com/NXS-dampers-rubber-case-feet.htm

BTW, can anyone help a bit with this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1448307/can-i-make-these-led-components-work-together


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blocks, radiator and FC bridge


Finally... geez what took you so long?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Finally... geez what took you so long?


Don't start


----------



## Recr3ational

I'm just about to buy a 24 inch monitor for my xbox and this: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120gb-crucial-m500-25-sata-iii-6gb-s-slim-7mm-ssd-500mb-s-read-130mb-s-write-62k-iops

Can you guys confirm if it's okay.
Remember I really don't care about speed that much, as long as it's decent and holds my windows fine.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm just about to buy a 24 inch monitor for my xbox and this: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120gb-crucial-m500-25-sata-iii-6gb-s-slim-7mm-ssd-500mb-s-read-130mb-s-write-62k-iops
> 
> Can you guys confirm if it's okay.
> Remember I really don't care about speed that much, as long as it's decent and holds my windows fine.


I've heard that the M500s are actually pretty good drives. There is no doubt that it will be able to hold windows and any other programs you have, just probably not games. I have a 128gb boot drive and I have had no issues with it.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I'd be comfortable with that SSD. I'm running a Sammy Pro and love it, got it for a steal.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I'd be comfortable with that SSD. I'm running a Sammy Pro and love it, got it for a steal.


Sammy Pro, love that name haha.
Thanks guys. I'll be buying it then.
I can't believe I'm buying a whole new monitor just because it's a whole inch bigger haha.

Okay seen an OCZ VECTOR, slightly cheaper. Any good?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I'd be comfortable with that SSD. I'm running a Sammy Pro and love it, got it for a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy Pro, love that name haha.
> Thanks guys. I'll be buying it then.
> I can't believe I'm buying a whole new monitor just because it's a whole inch bigger haha.
> 
> Okay seen an OCZ VECTOR, slightly cheaper. Any good?
Click to expand...

OCZ just sold itself to Toshiba. I would be wary of getting an OCZ product right now. At the same time, I have a Vertex 4 128gb, and it works just fine. Not the fastest drive out there though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> OCZ just sold itself to Toshiba. I would be wary of getting an OCZ product right now. At the same time, I have a Vertex 4 128gb, and it works just fine. Not the fastest drive out there though.


Ideal I'll buy the other one then, thanks bro


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Ideal I'll buy the other one then, thanks bro


No problem, glad I could help!


----------



## Gulbis

Hi,

Want to join the club








Almost finished with my build, just waiting for new GPU to arrive.

Here is small buildlog: http://www.overclock.net/t/1448453/buildlog-the-machine-corsair-600t-msi-z87-mpower-280x-toxic


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Digging how clean your case is man! I'm kicking myself for not having a modular PSU.


----------



## Recr3ational

Erm sorry again guys, do you guys know anything about this ssd?

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/128gb-plextor-px-128m5s-25-ssd-sata-iii-6gb-s-marvell-9714-read-520mb-s-write-200mb-s-71000-iops-pc-


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm just about to buy a 24 inch monitor for my xbox and this: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120gb-crucial-m500-25-sata-iii-6gb-s-slim-7mm-ssd-500mb-s-read-130mb-s-write-62k-iops
> 
> Can you guys confirm if it's okay.
> Remember I really don't care about speed that much, as long as it's decent and holds my windows fine.


Crucial is an OK name. They have been selling memory for ages. If you have been using a hard drive all this time for your operating system, be prepared for an awesome performance boost.

I'm using two Corsair SSDs and a Patriot. Windows 7 64 bit with browsers and MSOffice, plus a few other utilities, on a two year old installation has creeped up to about 45GB. You should easily have space for a few of your favorite games. Just use a hard drive or external storage for your movies and other data, and use your ssd for the software you really want to boost performance on. I use one SSD just for Steam games. Skyrim is awesome now.

Edit:
You could partition your drive into a system drive and a "other" drive. Just make sure you make your boot partition large enough for the maximum size you will have for Windows (or whatever o/s you decide to use). Then you can keep your o/s separate from your games. My boot drive is a 60GB partition on a 160GB SSD.

Check this out on the same site:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120gb-kingston-ssdnow-v300-25-slim-7mm-ssd-sata-6gb-s-mlc-flash-read-450mb-s-write-450mb-s-85000-iop

Kingston is a good brand name. That's a great value SSD for the price.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Crucial is an OK name. They have been selling memory for ages. If you have been using a hard drive all this time for your operating system, be prepared for an awesome performance boost.
> 
> I'm using two Corsair SSDs and a Patriot. Windows 7 64 bit with browsers and MSOffice, plus a few other utilities, on a two year old installation has creeped up to about 45GB. You should easily have space for a few of your favorite games. Just use a hard drive or external storage for your movies and other data, and use your ssd for the software you really want to boost performance on. I use one SSD just for Steam games. Skyrim is awesome now.
> 
> Edit:
> You could partition your drive into a system drive and a "other" drive. Just make sure you make your boot partition large enough for the maximum size you will have for Windows (or whatever o/s you decide to use). Then you can keep your o/s separate from your games. My boot drive is a 60GB partition on a 160GB SSD.
> 
> Check this out on the same site:
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120gb-kingston-ssdnow-v300-25-slim-7mm-ssd-sata-6gb-s-mlc-flash-read-450mb-s-write-450mb-s-85000-iop
> 
> Kingston is a good brand name. That's a great value SSD for the price.


Wow I'm getting more help than I hoped for haha. Like I said I'm don't care that much about speed, as this is cheaper and as you said its good. I'll get this one. Thing is I spent so much money on my loop I'm running out of cash. Also need to pay bills etc.

Again thanks man. Also thank you copter and sgt nubbs! Ssd isn't my strong point.


----------



## NimbleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Nope, I just hit the restart button and it comes straight back up with no problems at all. Its happened 3 times now. Machine stays on like its running fine, no fans ramping down or anything like that.
> 
> It is strange indeed.
> 
> If I finds a fix I will be sure to let you know.


After much googling I found that one of my monitoring programs may have been the problem. I've pulled the the program from my system, hoping that's the fix. If you have "PC meter" downloaded from addgadgetsdotcom, turn it off and see if your problem stops


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Wow I'm getting more help than I hoped for haha. Like I said I'm don't care that much about speed, as this is cheaper and as you said its good. I'll get this one. Thing is I spent so much money on my loop I'm running out of cash. Also need to pay bills etc.
> 
> Again thanks man. Also thank you copter and sgt nubbs! Ssd isn't my strong point.


My girlfriend's getting me a Kingston HyperX 3K SSD for christmas. This'll be my first SSD experience too... can't wait.


----------



## jbyron

Hi all. I changed my quad-sli GTX 590s to just SLI GTX 770s. Enjoying the quiet and cool lol. I moved the 2SSDs and HD down from the 5.25 bays into the original corsair cages. my MNPCtech clear acrylic door is not on in this pic because it keeps reflecting, but it'd look the same either way









current state:









before:


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> My girlfriend's getting me a Kingston HyperX 3K SSD for christmas. This'll be my first SSD experience too... can't wait.


Haha awesome! Literally I was just going to buy a 300gb hard drive for my windows, until I found the ocz vertex 2 I had. I'm not much of a speed dude but I heard the hyperx is good. Well from YouTube anyway! I bought the Kingston and a 24 inch acer monitor today. 120gb is way more than I need


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NimbleJack*
> 
> After much googling I found that one of my monitoring programs may have been the problem. I've pulled the the program from my system, hoping that's the fix. If you have "PC meter" downloaded from addgadgetsdotcom, turn it off and see if your problem stops


I have that exact gadget and mines running fine, I can't live without the gadgets, can you recommend me one that's similar?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha awesome! Literally I was just going to buy a 300gb hard drive for my windows, until I found the ocz vertex 2 I had. I'm not much of a speed dude but I heard the hyperx is good. Well from YouTube anyway! I bought the Kingston and a 24 inch acer monitor today. 120gb is way more than I need


Which Acer monitor did you go with?

I'm considering a monitor upgrade myself and I can't decide if I want to drop a load of cash on a good 1440p in the 24-27 inch range, or if I should buy 3 good 144 hertz 1080p Asus monitors and use a 3-way portrait surround setup.

I'm also concerned that my single 770 classy may struggle with the surround setup and I really don't want to go back to SLI.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Which Acer monitor did you go with?
> 
> I'm considering a monitor upgrade myself and I can't decide if I want to drop a load of cash on a good 1440p in the 24-27 inch range, or if I should buy 3 good 144 hertz 1080p Asus monitors and use a 3-way portrait surround setup.
> 
> I'm also concerned that my single 770 classy may struggle with the surround setup and I really don't want to go back to SLI.


As it's for my consoles I just needed a decent monitor with low response time so I bought this:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/24-acer-g246hlbbid-led-full-hd-slim-monitor-hdmi-dvi-vga-1920x1080-250cd-m2-100m1-2ms-black?ProductId=78899

It's inexpensive and ideal for what I need.


----------



## Darylrese

Ok weird so my PC just went totally crazy! It went off like a power cut, then came on for about a second, went off and just kept going on off on off...unplugged kettle lead for a few mins, plugged back in and fine again...odd!!!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ok weird so my PC just went totally crazy! It went off like a power cut, then came on for about a second, went off and just kept going on off on off...unplugged kettle lead for a few mins, plugged back in and fine again...odd!!!


Did you recently change settings in your BIOS?

If you BIOS encounters an error after a recent change that prevents POST from completing during a reboot the typical behavior appears to cycle power on and off through 3 attempts to reboot and POST successfully. On the 3rd POST failure it should revert the changes in the BIOS and boot normally.


----------



## Darylrese

Nope, haven't changed anything!! I have seen it do that a few times with a bad overclock but seriously this was on and off for about 5mins until I unplugged it,.

When I have successfully booted back up, all my saved passwords etc have gone from internet explorer....very odd indeed.

I just quite a game and got a random reboot too....pain in the bum! Maybe my delidded CPU is degrading or faulty memory


----------



## NimbleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NimbleJack*
> 
> After much googling I found that one of my monitoring programs may have been the problem. I've pulled the the program from my system, hoping that's the fix. If you have "PC meter" downloaded from addgadgetsdotcom, turn it off and see if your problem stops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that exact gadget and mines running fine, I can't live without the gadgets, can you recommend me one that's similar?
Click to expand...

yeah so I was wrong about the gadgets







my machine died over night after "fixing" the problem





















the problem ended up being some left over malware files









open up "event viewer", if you cant find it in your programs use the search field at the bottom of your start menu. its a bit of windows programming that moniters everything that goes on with your hardware. if you have fatal events like random shut downs you can usually find some clues. It was telling me I was missing some files, I ended up having to remove an item from my device manager list. 24 hrs, no shut downs so far.







we'll see if that is it for sure


----------



## TheBloodEagle




----------



## Recr3ational

Look at this guys, Its a great ideas for people who want their cards cooler but dont want to go custom!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> 
> Hi all. I changed my quad-sli GTX 590s to just SLI GTX 770s. Enjoying the quiet and cool lol. I moved the 2SSDs and HD down from the 5.25 bays into the original corsair cages. my MNPCtech clear acrylic door is not on in this pic because it keeps reflecting, but it'd look the same either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> current state:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before:


Nice job mounting those fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Look at this guys, Its a great ideas for people who want their cards cooler but dont want to go custom!


It's about time some company did this. There was a guy here on ocn who was making brackets like that for Corsair coolers, and he was only charging something like $10 (it had a mounting area for a fan but didn't come with one).

I'm using two HD6970 cards (reference) in my system. Anyone think a cooler like this would fit between the cards? I'd love to add two 120mm rads into my system for my video cards.


----------



## jbyron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice job mounting those fans.
> It's about time some company did this. There was a guy here on ocn who was making brackets like that for Corsair coolers, and he was only charging something like $10 (it had a mounting area for a fan but didn't come with one).
> 
> I'm using two HD6970 cards (reference) in my system. Anyone think a cooler like this would fit between the cards? I'd love to add two 120mm rads into my system for my video cards.


thanks! in the video at the end they install two of them in an sli config!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Nice find Recr3ational!

230T actually has a nice location for the radiator later on if I choose to do that on my GPU.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice job mounting those fans.
> It's about time some company did this. There was a guy here on ocn who was making brackets like that for Corsair coolers, and he was only charging something like $10 (it had a mounting area for a fan but didn't come with one).
> 
> I'm using two HD6970 cards (reference) in my system. Anyone think a cooler like this would fit between the cards? I'd love to add two 120mm rads into my system for my video cards.


Yeah Dwood I think his name is, but this one supports so many more hardware. Just thought people here might appreciate it


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi!

My 600T is still being used with the stock fan configuration, but its not getting enough airflow so I got 4 AF120s to either replace or accompany the existing fans. I need advice on what configuration would provide the best airflow in the case. I can get more of the fans if need be. Also, I'm not going to use the mesh panel, I like the clear view better.

Also, I have two HDDs and an SSD in a single HDD cage. But now I have got another HDD and need to install it in the case. The problem is, I don't want to use another HDD cage. So I'm thinking of removing the SSD from the cage and put it elsewhere and need advice on where I can put it without hard-modding the case. Any ideas? Pictures would be nice.

Here is the current condition of my 600T:



Thanks a lot for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> My 600T is still being used with the stock fan configuration, but its not getting enough airflow so I got 4 AF120s to either replace or accompany the existing fans. I need advice on what configuration would provide the best airflow in the case. I can get more of the fans if need be. Also, I'm not going to use the mesh panel, I like the clear view better.
> 
> Also, I have two HDDs and an SSD in a single HDD cage. But now I have got another HDD and need to install it in the case. The problem is, I don't want to use another HDD cage. So I'm thinking of removing the SSD from the cage and put it elsewhere and need advice on where I can put it without hard-modding the case. Any ideas? Pictures would be nice.
> 
> Here is the current condition of my 600T:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help. I really appreciate it.


Well 2 on top, one on the back and one mounted with zipties on the HDD bracket.
You could mount the ssd on the back with 3m tape (where the cable management goes) or on the 5,25 bay. You could also get an adapter and use one of the 5,25 bays.

Wooohooo my 2 radiators and cpu block have shipped! It's coming closer guys


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah Dwood I think his name is, but this one supports so many more hardware. Just thought people here might appreciate it


Dwood makes about everything you could want with metal really, amazing stuff.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Well 2 on top, one on the back and one mounted with zipties on the HDD bracket.
> You could mount the ssd on the back with 3m tape (where the cable management goes) or on the 5,25 bay. You could also get an adapter and use one of the 5,25 bays.
> 
> Wooohooo my 2 radiators and cpu block have shipped! It's coming closer guys


Am I correct in assuming that the ones on the top and at the back are for exhaust and the one on the HDD bracket is for intake?
Also, do I keep the existing fans, or can I get better airflow if I replace the 2 stock 200mm fans with 4 AF120s (additional ones, added to your configuration)?

What would be your ideal fan configuration for an air cooled 600T? You may go wild with numbers and sizes of the fans.

Also, what's special about 3m tape? Will any normal tape do? Alternatively, can I screw the SSD to the screwhole(s) in front of the PSU?

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Dwood makes about everything you could want with metal really, amazing stuff.


Amen to that. Anyway, kudos to NZXT for being the first ones to cash in on the people who are already doing "the mods". Surprised it hasn't happened earlier.

RDJ!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Dwood makes about everything you could want with metal really, amazing stuff.


I can make things out of.. cardboard? I'm well better than him :/


----------



## ssgtnubb




----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> My 600T is still being used with the stock fan configuration, but its not getting enough airflow so I got 4 AF120s to either replace or accompany the existing fans. I need advice on what configuration would provide the best airflow in the case. I can get more of the fans if need be. Also, I'm not going to use the mesh panel, I like the clear view better.
> 
> Also, I have two HDDs and an SSD in a single HDD cage. But now I have got another HDD and need to install it in the case. The problem is, I don't want to use another HDD cage. So I'm thinking of removing the SSD from the cage and put it elsewhere and need advice on where I can put it without hard-modding the case. Any ideas? Pictures would be nice.
> 
> Here is the current condition of my 600T:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help. I really appreciate it.


Why not add a single cage in front of the power suppy. Thats what most of us do. Personally I would add two 120mm fans to the top vs the 200mm. Example: 
Afterthough Edit: You could also showcase your ssd on the front cage mount or you could remove it and stick it in the floor.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that the ones on the top and at the back are for exhaust and the one on the HDD bracket is for intake?
> Also, do I keep the existing fans, or can I get better airflow if I replace the 2 stock 200mm fans with 4 AF120s (additional ones, added to your configuration)?
> 
> What would be your ideal fan configuration for an air cooled 600T? You may go wild with numbers and sizes of the fans.
> 
> Also, what's special about 3m tape? Will any normal tape do? Alternatively, can I screw the SSD to the screwhole(s) in front of the PSU?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


I would personally suggest to only put one exhaust fan on the top in the back-most position. If you put one in the front-most position, you'll be robbing air from your CPU cooler's intake side.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Any tape would do, double sided or velcro. You should search the thread. Someone did this. Use zipties and put 120mm fan between 5,25"bays and bottem drive cage as intake this wil add additional cooling to graphics card. Top 2 120mm as exhaust and rear one too. You could cut a hole in the plexi glas en add another fan there.
For the ssd, mine is mounted on the 5,25bay for a nice view.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

O right aircooling the cpu. Gyrael might be right. Though 2 different positions next to each other, doesn't the intake one get hot air from the exhaust?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Amen to that. Anyway, kudos to NZXT for being the first ones to cash in on the people who are already doing "the mods". Surprised it hasn't happened earlier.
> 
> *RDJ!*


By cash in what do you mean exactly.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Sorry to bud in with my opinion but I believe with this setup the 3 areas of your case are all competing for airflow from that lower front mounted fan, especially the CPU cooler & the top mounted fan, specifically because the CPU cooler in this case is trying hard to push it through the heatsink so there is turbulent air around there most likely but that top fan is impeding the intake fan on the cooler.



What I would do is find a way to give each zone its own fan / direct air flow that don't compete with each other. Which is a bit hard to do in these kind of cases because they usually have a Z kind of shape for air flow. I think a quick change without expense would be to make the top fan blow air in instead but some how make sure that the exhaust coming out the back isn't getting recycled (air duct).

BTW, I wish my case was near a window, I've always wanted to try this even though it looks a bit ghetto. Hehe


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> O right aircooling the cpu. Gyrael might be right. Though 2 different positions next to each other, doesn't the intake one get hot air from the exhaust?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Not sure what you mean? I'm proposing putting a single fan on top instead of two.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Not sure what you mean? I'm proposing putting a single fan on top instead of two.


Nevermind hehe


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> By cash in what do you mean exactly.


I mean, this has been available for some time now by people like Dwood. I'm just surprised that none of the larger companies have seen the value of making sure that the more "average" computer users can get a hold of it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey guys,
Finally I can start my build log, I'll start doing it tomorrow. Hopefully it's going to be a 2 day job, I'm going to get everything done quickly!

I'll keep everyone updated!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thank you everyone for your replies. Excuse me for not quoting all of you in the post.

@randomnerd865: Wouldn't putting the HDD cage in front of the PSU obstruct the air coming in from the front from getting to the GPU? Also, does freeing up the space where the HDD cage currently is help in better airflow, especially for the CPU cooler?
As for the position of the SSD, how exactly do I attach it to the front cage mount or the floor of the case? I don't see any holes to attach it to with screws, other than the ones in front of the PSU.
As for the fans on top, should they be exhausting or intaking air?

@Gyrael: There will already be an exhaust fan in the back. Will the CPU cooler benefit from an extra exhaust fan on top in the back most position?

@Sparkles: How did you attach your SSD in that position (tape, screw, ziptie?)? Also, why does that particular area look different from that of my case?
Not going to cut the plexi glass. Will try to find a way around it.
As for two intake and exhaust fans being next to each other, like I am asking Gyrael, is another exhaust fan on top at the back most position actually necessary since there will be an exhaust fan at the back?

@TheBloodEagle: Your opinions and knowledge are much appreciated. I like your theory on the areas competing for air. Also, I don't have to get it done without any expense. I already have 4 Corsair AF120s and am ready buy more if necessary. Your insight on how you would set the fans up is most welcome.

*Now,* from the knowledge that I have gathered, I have come up with the following setups that I think might work. Since maintaining the direction and amount of airflow in each direction seems to be quite difficult, I tried to keep it simple.

Setup 1:
This involves re-positioning the HDD cage to in front of the PSU as randomnerd865 has suggested.


Setup 2:


I have considered using only the four fans I already have, but please let me know if it can perform better if I add more fans. Also, all the stock fans would be removed in either setup.

Thanks again to all of you! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> @Gyrael: There will already be an exhaust fan in the back. Will the CPU cooler benefit from an extra exhaust fan on top in the back most position?


Theoretically, yes. It certainly shouldn't hurt. You can always test both ways. Also, you wanna make sure you don't have too high of a positive vs. negative pressure differential inside your case.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you everyone for your replies. Excuse me for not quoting all of you in the post.
> 
> @Sparkles: How did you attach your SSD in that position (tape, screw, ziptie?)? Also, why does that particular area look different from that of my case?
> Not going to cut the plexi glass. Will try to find a way around it.
> As for two intake and exhaust fans being next to each other, like I am asking Gyrael, is another exhaust fan on top at the back most position actually necessary since there will be an exhaust fan at the back?


I used tape, but if I would do it again I would use velcro (easier to remove).
The 5,25 Bays are covered with black plexiglass.

If you mean the white area from the backpanel. It's sound dampening material that I added to the back.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Theoretically, yes. It certainly shouldn't hurt. You can always test both ways. Also, you wanna make sure you don't have too high of a positive vs. negative pressure differential inside your case.


Is there a way to calculate pressure differential for different fan configurations? Also, what would go wrong if it got too high?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I used tape, but if I would do it again I would use velcro (easier to remove).
> The 5,25 Bays are covered with black plexiglass.
> 
> If you mean the white area from the backpanel. It's sound dampening material that I added to the back.


Okay.
And what do you think about the two fan setups I posted in image form? Would either work? If not, what do I need to change?

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Is there a way to calculate pressure differential for different fan configurations? Also, what would go wrong if it got too high?


You can make a rough estimate by the CFM of the fans. So basically try not to make the amounts of air coming in too far from the amount coming out. I personally like to keep positive pressure in my case.

Nothing's gonna break if you get it too high, but at some point you start losing cooling efficiency.


----------



## Dragoon

Wow... I'm having a royal pain in the rear bleeding my loops... Currently leak testing the red loop and bleeding it. Gotta find a place to see if I'm doing it right lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Got everything ready! Don't worry about the phantom, i have to service 4 computers tomorrow as well as make my rig.
Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Got everything ready! Don't worry about the phantom, i have to service 4 computers tomorrow as well as make my rig.
> Can't wait for tomorrow.


I was going to say.... We'd better not have another traitor in our midst....


----------



## okar19

http://s830.photobucket.com/user/Okar19/media/TDU/600T V5/DSC_0298_zpscac68511.jpg.html
http://s830.photobucket.com/user/Okar19/media/TDU/600T V5/DSC_0279_zpsc5b2300e.jpg.html
http://s830.photobucket.com/user/Okar19/media/TDU/600T V5/DSC_0280_zps9e5465db.jpg.html
http://s830.photobucket.com/user/Okar19/media/TDU/600T V5/DSC_0283_zps5475fe77.jpg.html
http://s830.photobucket.com/user/Okar19/media/TDU/600T V5/DSC_0284_zps86feb7d7.jpg.html
http://s830.photobucket.com/user/Okar19/media/TDU/600T V5/DSC_0285_zps2295e5a5.jpg.html
http://s830.photobucket.com/user/Okar19/media/TDU/600T V5/DSC_0287_zps1510fd96.jpg.html
http://s830.photobucket.com/user/Okar19/media/TDU/600T V5/DSC_0288_zps2f972ab4.jpg.html
http://s830.photobucket.com/user/Okar19/media/TDU/600T V5/DSC_0290_zps69512866.jpg.html
http://s830.photobucket.com/user/Okar19/media/TDU/600T V5/DSC_0293_zpsd5d3995a.jpg.html
http://s830.photobucket.com/user/Okar19/media/TDU/600T V5/DSC_0296_zps387eaf4d.jpg.html
http://s830.photobucket.com/user/Okar19/media/TDU/600T V5/DSC_0297_zpsf3ecae00.jpg.html


----------



## Recr3ational

Is anyone decent with Photoshop? I really want a new background and profile picture for steam etc. Any takers?


----------



## Radiant93

a little teaser for next week's expo


----------



## Recr3ational

Urgh, my block don't fit on one if my cards. Freaking MSI and constantly changing pcbs. damn!


----------



## macoi251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> a little teaser for next week's expo


Good luck Sir


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey guys,
Update. I sold the card that didn't fit. Sold it in like 10 minutes and now bidding for a second card that fits. Hopefully I'll win


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Update. I sold the card that didn't fit. Sold it in like 10 minutes and now bidding for a second card that fits. Hopefully I'll win


Nice









Heh, 7950s sell like hot cakes lol









Good luck mate.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

This of course just my own opinion based on my own experiences with my case, so no problem if you think this won't work for you @*ahnafakeef.* But here's what I would personally do:



I'd use the bottom 3 bays to mount the 120mm fan or 140mm (using an adapter and/or 140mm that has 120mm holes). Keep the top one for your DVD drive or w/e you want.



I would remove the top fan completely. You have to keep in mind, air wants to go straight. I know it's standard theory to want the "hot" air to go up, but it will do it naturally anyway and in a PC case like this, I doubt ambient air even has time to sit around like that. If it is sitting around and then traveling up then you're doing something wrong (general statement). I'm very partial to a "wind tunnel" approach. I favor straight air paths with the least resistance. Get the cooler air in, warmer air out as fast as possible, keep it flowing, avoid fan competition and turbulence. I feel like when people put fans in every possible area it just makes the air confused and fighting the path it wants to go & each fan is wrestling with each other. Positive vs Negative Pressure isn't the issue, it's all the fans fighting each other that would mess up cooling efficiency. Only time I think top mounted is awesome & worthwhile is if you are using something like the H100 cooler and in cases like the 900D (wicked / badass case).

*Stuff to try:*

A.. Put in your fan in the 5.25 slot using this: http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-acrylic-triple-bay-120mm-fan-mount-p-405.html
Here's a 140mm adapter: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11897/duc-51/BGears_140mm_to_120mm_Slim_Profile_Fan_Adapter_-_Black.html?tl=g47c121#blank
or http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9003/duc-48/Bitspower_Low_Profile_140mm_To_120mm_Fan_Adapter_-_Clear_BP-FA140120-CL.html?tl=g47c121s262#blank

B: Cover the front with one of these: http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47/c223/s548/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Filters-120mm_Fan_Filters-Page1.html

C. *Optionally*

Use a small fan duct like this to aim the air towards the CPU Fan, since in your case, even on the bottom slots, it sits a bit higher. I really like this duct because it's pretty small and you can easily position it to aim directly into the intake CPU fan. It's a smaller duct so I'll link an adapter. Other ducts would just be bulky and funky looking.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22075/duc-62/FrozenCPU_Computer_Case_Cooling_80mm_Directional_Fan_Duct.html?tl=g47c121s442
http://www.coolerguys.com/840556082477.html?productid=840556082477&channelid=FROOG&gclid=CO_V1b_rorsCFcY7MgodYEsAHQ

or try the Beam Air
http://www.coolerguys.com/nexbafa.html

D. Put thin filters at the top. Seems counter intuitive but in my case I'm trying to make that wind tunnel, my fans want to suck air into from where ever it can, and since the top is fairly open, it's sucking in air from outside, but I want it focusing on pulling in air from the front bay fan. So I covered my top area up with thin filter to just make it more preferential for the 5.25 bay fan air to go through, since that air is being less resistant. Plus it'll help keep dust out (dunno if that case already has a dust filter).
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16607/ffi-110/120mm_Foam_Fan_Dust_Filter_325mm_Thick.html?tl=g47c223s548

E. Buy a gasket for your intake CPU fan since it helps eliminate the dead space in the middle that the fan motors create. So more of the heatsink is getting air:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18046/ex-rad-469/Phobya_120mm_Radiator_Gasket_-_10mm_38335.html

G. You'll probably need longer screws for all this. =/

Side note, I'm moving all my stuff from my Gamma case to my 230T tomorrow. Wish me luck in not messing up any of my hardware! =P


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This of course just my own opinion based on my own experiences with my case, so no problem if you think this won't work for you @ahnafakeef. But here's what I would personally do:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd use the bottom 3 bays to mount the 120mm fan or 140mm (using an adapter and/or 140mm that has 120mm holes). Keep the top one for your DVD drive or w/e you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I would remove the top fan completely. You have to keep in mind, air wants to go straight. I know it's standard theory to want the "hot" air to go up, but it will do it naturally anyway and in a PC case like this, I doubt ambient air even has time to sit around like that. If it is sitting around and then traveling up then you're doing something wrong (general statement). I'm very partial to a "wind tunnel" approach. I favor straight air paths with the least resistance. Get the cooler air in, warmer air out as fast as possible, keep it flowing, avoid fan competition and turbulence. I feel like when people put fans in every possible area it just makes the air confused and fighting the path it wants to go & each fan is wrestling with each other. Only time I think top mounted is awesome & worthwhile is if you are using something like the H100 cooler.
> 
> Stuff to try:
> A.. Put in your fan in the 5.25 slot using this: http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-acrylic-triple-bay-120mm-fan-mount-p-405.html
> Here's a 140mm adapter: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11897/duc-51/BGears_140mm_to_120mm_Slim_Profile_Fan_Adapter_-_Black.html?tl=g47c121#blank
> or http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9003/duc-48/Bitspower_Low_Profile_140mm_To_120mm_Fan_Adapter_-_Clear_BP-FA140120-CL.html?tl=g47c121s262#blank
> 
> B: Cover the front with one of these: http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47/c223/s548/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Filters-120mm_Fan_Filters-Page1.html
> 
> C. *Optionally*
> 
> Use a small fan duct like this to aim the air towards the CPU Fan, since in your case, even on the bottom slots, it sits a bit higher. I really like this duct because it's pretty small and you can easily position it to aim directly into the intake CPU fan. It's a smaller duct so I'll link an adapter. Other ducts would just be bulky and funky looking.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22075/duc-62/FrozenCPU_Computer_Case_Cooling_80mm_Directional_Fan_Duct.html?tl=g47c121s442
> http://www.coolerguys.com/840556082477.html?productid=840556082477&channelid=FROOG&gclid=CO_V1b_rorsCFcY7MgodYEsAHQ
> 
> or try the Beam Air
> http://www.coolerguys.com/nexbafa.html
> 
> D. Put thin filters at the top. Seems counter intuitive but in my case I'm trying to make that wind tunnel, my fans want to suck air into from where ever it can, and since the top is fairly open, it's sucking in air from outside, but I want it focusing on pulling in air from the front bay fan. So I covered my top area up with thin filter to just make it more preferential for the 5.25 bay fan air to go through, since that air is being less resistant.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16607/ffi-110/120mm_Foam_Fan_Dust_Filter_325mm_Thick.html?tl=g47c223s548


Thank you for the explanatory reply!









I don't use a DVD drive so using the bays for a fan won't be a problem. But to what do I attach the 120mm fan? There doesn't seem to be anything that I can attach it to. And the 120mm fan mount is not available to me locally and foreign purchases are currently inaccessible to me.

I'm going to remove both of the stock 200mm fans anyways, since I have been told that they just make noise and don't move enough air. I want to put two 120mm fans in place of the front 200mm fan, but again, there's nothing there to attach them to.

I'm in support of your straight air paths method - intake everything from the front and exhaust everything from the back. That being said, the 120mm fan that will be placed using the three bays can direct air to the CPU cooler and the CPU cooler can direct that air to the back exhaust fan for the hot air to exit. Again, the two 120mm fans which will replace the 200mm fans can direct air to the GPU which will exhaust through the back since its a blower type cooler. There will be no fan on top of the case. Does that sound okay to you?

I apologize for the lengthy post. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Sorry, here's a random thought I had right now for my case. Tell me what you guys think. How about adding a 60mm fan or smaller in the highlighted area? I've never actually see anyone do that.



I really like the look of this Fractal fan, maybe I can paint the blade orange. ;D
I'm not positive about how to mount it, but I'm sure a screw will go through the mesh and I'd add a rubber washer or something.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835352001


----------



## TheBloodEagle

@*ahnafakeef*

Damn, hmmm, I'm not sure how to mount the 120mm fan without using that acrylic mounting piece I linked you since you have to screw it somehow into the HDD bay. You can use something like I'm linking below, but it's not as nice looking or elegant. =/ Maybe you can make your own?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EverCool-EC-HK-3F-BK-Hard-Disk-Drive-5-25-inch-Bay-3-Fan-Case-HDD-Cooler-Black-/400534677688?pt=US_Hard_Drive_Cooling&hash=item5d41ba28b8

or this (but then you have the logo and it's more expensive but easier to find on Ebay)
http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/1410.jpg

I fully agree on putting in two 120mm instead. I think it'll look much more satisfying too!








That's tough about mounting those as well. If you can use power tools do you think you can make your own mount? Just a rectangle out of whatever sheet metal you can find that will line up with that 200m mount holes. Then use longer screws for the 4 main holes (200mm mount holes), and smaller screws for the 4 other holes. Hope that doesn't sound confusing. You can use washers to make it all flush (flat) when mounting.

Something like this (excuse how bland and non-scale it is)


*Edit:* Found these brackets, maybe they can do the job. Not sure if they'll ship to you though. =/
http://www.coolerguys.com/840556097624.html


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Sorry, here's a random thought I had right now for my case. Tell me what you guys think. How about adding a 60mm fan or smaller in the highlighted area? I've never actually see anyone do that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the look of this Fractal fan, maybe I can paint the blade orange. ;D
> I'm not positive about the mounting it, but I'm sure a screw will go through the mesh and I'd add a rubber washer or something.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835352001


I was actually thinking about mounting two smaller fans there as extra exhaust instead of the watercooling grommets that I have on my 600T but decided it was too much work









Looks easy enough since the mesh is already there on the baby graphite


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @*ahnafakeef*
> 
> Damn, hmmm, I'm not sure how to mount the 120mm fan without using that acrylic mounting piece I linked you since you have to screw it somehow into the HDD bay. You can use something like I'm linking below, but it's not as nice looking or elegant. =/ Maybe you can make your own?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EverCool-EC-HK-3F-BK-Hard-Disk-Drive-5-25-inch-Bay-3-Fan-Case-HDD-Cooler-Black-/400534677688?pt=US_Hard_Drive_Cooling&hash=item5d41ba28b8
> 
> or this (but then you have the logo and it's more expensive but easier to find on Ebay)
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/1410.jpg
> 
> I fully agree on putting in two 120mm instead. I think it'll look much more satisfying too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's tough about mounting those as well. If you can use power tools do you think you can make your own mount? Just a rectangle out of whatever sheet metal you can find that will line up with that 200m mount holes. Then use longer screws for the 4 main holes (200mm mount holes), and smaller screws for the 4 other holes. Hope that doesn't sound confusing. You can use washers to make it all flush (flat) when mounting.
> 
> Something like this (excuse how bland and non-scale it is)
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Found these brackets, maybe they can do the job. Not sure if they'll ship to you though. =/
> http://www.coolerguys.com/840556097624.html


For the topmost fan in the front, would it be enough to keep it steady if I placed it inside the HDD/drives enclosure and somehow taped/tied it to the enclosure? This is after having removed the HDD cage from the enclosure of course. (I don't know how to make a fan mount, otherwise I would. If its as simple as the metal sheet, I can get it made if I were provided with a guide or a set of instructions).

For the bottom two fans, I think the metal sheet will have to do.

Thanks a lot for your assistance! I will get back to you if I need more help!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Zip tying it would be the easiest, cheapest & fairly secure; you can make them really tight. I think the only thing that might happen is that the fan will likely vibrate more and be noisier than you want, not sure. But hey it's worth a shot no?!? You can find zip ties everywhere and they're real cheap. If it doesn't work out well enough, you can just cut them and try something else. =D

I did a quick search and found that this user on here made his own adapter.
http://www.overclock.net/t/887730/made-a-200mm-to-120mm-fan-adapter

Don't quote me, hehe, but I think it might look something like this, based on his photo.
So take a piece of cardboard or paper and put your 200mm fan on top of it and mark it out with the holes and use it as a template. Don't worry about making the holes perfectly exact because you can always use a large washer to hide imperfections. Hehe... Then put two of your 120mm fans on the template and mark the holes. It'll give you a good idea what it should be like. I tthink it would be easy enough to follow even if not perfect to who ever you give it to.

Be sure to measure also or put your template inside your case to see if there is enough room from the bottom of the case to the top of the HDD bay. (sorry if this was already painfully obvious)


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey guys,
I was wondering if I could have my inlet and outlet on the top of my radiator?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I was wondering if I could have my inlet and outlet on the top of my radiator?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah you can, as long as its not the single port on the side by itself.

Also, I just purchased a 400mm radiator last night along with 10 GT fans. Going to make another shroud to like the other one I made, but this time with 3 GTs on each side instead of one. Also got some Indigo Xtreme Engineered Thermal Interface, a slim slot loading DVD burner for when I remove my current one for the 400. And since I have my 2 WD black 1TB drives are in the 5.25 bay as well, I bought a cage for my drives.

So, I am excited to get back to modding my rig, its been a while. And for those that dont know or remember what I am talking about, here is the 200mm shroud I made



EDIT: also, I have a new tool to do my cutting into the aluminum. Should make it even more fun Hint: it involves the 4th state of matter!!


----------



## Shadowline2553

I got some more goodies today in the mail...  Now need to order a few more things and I can finally start building this monster...


----------



## Krullmeister

alright, so I remembered I hadn't taken / posted any pictures of my rig after I finished filling 'er up so thought I might as well!




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys? How do I drill through acrylic without cracking?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> alright, so I remembered I hadn't taken / posted any pictures of my rig after I finished filling 'er up so thought I might as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's teh secks







Nice work! It looks awesome.







I take it was a PITA to mount the waterblock backplate on that mobo eh? LOL







The VRM heatsink is intrusive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys? How do I drill through acrylic without cracking?


Go slowly I guess. Also start with a smaller sized bit, then work your way up.

I never had any problems drilling acrylic. I even drilled my PSU cover with a 51mm hole-saw like I was drilling through butter lol







But don't quote me on this, it depends on the quality of the acrylic. This one also sustained a milling drill bit flawlessly.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> That's teh secks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work! It looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it was a PITA to mount the waterblock backplate on that mobo eh? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VRM heatsink is intrusive.
> Go slowly I guess. Also start with a smaller sized bit, then work your way up.
> 
> I never had any problems drilling acrylic. I even drilled my PSU cover with a 51mm hole-saw like I was drilling through butter lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't quote me on this, it depends on the quality of the acrylic. This one also sustained a milling drill bit flawlessly.


Thanks mate!









Wasn't too bad, did have it outside of the case which helped. Doing naked die mounting as well which is quite nice!

I had more headaches mounting my h100i waterblock than this to be honest!


----------



## cimator

Hi, Krullmeister! That above is one superior photo.









I feel now forced to share some of my build:


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimator*
> 
> Hi, Krullmeister! That above is one superior photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel now forced to share some of my build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is where my head is ---->

This is where my jaw is ---->

That front plate is amazing....









I demand more pics!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimator*










wow, nice!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> alright, so I remembered I hadn't taken / posted any pictures of my rig after I finished filling 'er up so thought I might as well!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks pretty amazing.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimator*


How did you make that front plate? It looks incredible! Do you have any other pics of your build?


----------



## kanaks

Yeap that is an exceptional portal Mod sir


----------



## Zillerella

Eaw Krully. Your build looks even worse with water!









Though that portal 2 front and the build looks really awesome!







(But how does it run without ram?







)


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Oooh nice sweet pics!

*drooling*

My radiators and cpu block came in today!
Woohoo.


----------



## hakz

dat face plates are dead gorgeous!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Looksy looksy what I got today


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Looksy looksy what I got today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Noice









No one else adventuring towards the 400mm rad?... Anyone?... lol









I wanna see a build log of the final stuff... or at least pics!


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Looksy looksy what I got today


where can i get this and shipped to Malaysia..full set include graphic card water block ( 660 ti)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> where can i get this and shipped to Malaysia..full set include graphic card water block ( 660 ti)


:O Malaysia? Where in Malaysia brother?


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> :O Malaysia? Where in Malaysia brother?


Kuala Lumpur Brother...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Kuala Lumpur Brother...


Don't they sell watercooling parts at Low Yat Plaza? I'm from Selangor, haven't been Malaysia in a long time. Forgot Malay


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Noice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one else adventuring towards the 400mm rad?... Anyone?... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see a build log of the final stuff... or at least pics!











Quote:


> Order Information
> 
> Order #275615
> Order Date: Sunday 08 December, 2013
> Products
> 1 xIndigo Xtreme Engineered Thermal Interface (ETI) Kit for LGA 1155/56$19.95
> 1 xLG GA31N Slim 8X Slot load Sata Multi DVD Rewriter$30.95
> 1 xXIGMATEK 3 in 3 SATA HDD Hot-Swap Cage with Fan$16.25
> 1 *xPhobya Xtreme 400*$98.95
> Sub-Total:$166.10
> FedEx (Ground Home Delivery (2 days)):$16.88
> Discount Coupons: OCN55 :-$9.14
> Total:$173.84


Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Don't they sell watercooling parts at Low Yat Plaza? I'm from Selangor, haven't been Malaysia in a long time. Forgot Malay


only the cpu part brother...for GPU part they dont have.....














and they are so expensive in malaysia...i hope i can get from other country and ship here..and what type of cpu and GPu water cooled that u recommend brother...


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I opened my 230T box today and was disappointed by the color. From the images I saw on Newegg, Corsairs website, etc, the color was more on the orange side, an orange tinge, not exactly but closer to orange. Looking at the case now in person, it's more on the reddish tinge side. All my orange stuff is just not going to match (Cougar fans, etc). I'm not sure what to do. I know it sounds kinda DIVA like but I was really hoping for an "orange" build. I'm thinking about returning it and just doing a paint job on my older case.


----------



## Buttsy

Hey guys,

I'm currently planning my layout for my water loop. I don't really wanna go for a dual bay res/pump so I was keen on the XSPC D5 Photon 170 Tube/Pump combo or a Koolance D5 with the RP450 pump top and an EK X3 Res 150. I'm not 100% certain they will fit vertically with my triple SLI setup so I wanted your opinion on weather or not it would work being laid horizontally on the floor of the case?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Why is it that I can't figure out my fittings!

I've decided to just go with PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD - Crystal Clear tubing, no acrylic, maybe in the future.

I'll be getting the Bitspower matt black fittings.

I'm guessing these are the normal ones that you need to srew into the radiators and cpu/gpu blocks?

http://highflow.be/aansluitingen/fittingen/bitspower/10mm-3-8-id-5-8-od-bitspower-schroeffitting-paar-g1-4-2-stuks-matt-black.html

So I need like:

- 360 radiator (2)
- 200 radiator (2)
- cpu block (2)
- gpu with bridge (2)
- pump (3)
- reservoir (1)

Dear lord that's 120 Euros









Would it work with just that or might there be some angles that I need like a 90° one for maybe the phobya 200mm rad.

Also the drainport, any other fittings needed?

3/8 ID and 5/8 OD is the best size right?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> only the cpu part brother...for GPU part they dont have.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they are so expensive in malaysia...i hope i can get from other country and ship here..and what type of cpu and GPu water cooled that u recommend brother...


I recommend the xspc rs240 kit, it's cheap and does the job. And get an EK waterblock for your 660ti. I don't know where you can get it from though. Any website deliver to Malaysia?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I recommend the xspc rs240 kit, it's cheap and does the job. And get an EK waterblock for your 660ti. I don't know where you can get it from though. Any website deliver to Malaysia?


This site is great and has good prices and of course delivers to Malaysia and pretty much all of Asia http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC680-GTX-Acetal_38172.html Don't know how much VAT there would be delivering to Malaysia but yeah check it out. Linked a 680 block that should work with the 660ti well depending on what manufacturer your GPU is from.

Also you can check their official site with compatibility here http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/

And i got shown watercoolinguk by Dragoon and have shown it to Krully and i'm pretty sure they can vouch for the site


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> This site is great and has good prices and of course delivers to Malaysia and pretty much all of Asia http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC680-GTX-Acetal_38172.html Don't know how much VAT there would be delivering to Malaysia but yeah check it out. Linked a 680 block that should work with the 660ti well depending on what manufacturer your GPU is from.
> 
> Also you can check their official site with compatibility here http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/
> 
> And i got shown watercoolinguk by Dragoon and have shown it to Krully and i'm pretty sure they can vouch for the site


Ideal mate, actually its not for me, its for a dude above whos from Malaysia, but ill tell him though. Thanks.

Also update guys,
Instead of bidding for another 7950, im thinking of buying a 7970 to crossfire with my 7950. I don't know yet but i'll have to check.
Also im buying Two GeForce 295 for £100. From a local dude, i don't need it just thought why not.
Anyone had any experience with these?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> only the cpu part brother...for GPU part they dont have.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they are so expensive in malaysia...i hope i can get from other country and ship here..and what type of cpu and GPu water cooled that u recommend brother...


Selamat Pagi brother, see I remember a bit of Malay









Anonymous Inc, has solved your problem, make sure you say thanks











Spoiler: Click for awesomeness.



This site is great and has good prices and of course delivers to Malaysia and pretty much all of Asia http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC680-GTX-Acetal_38172.html Don't know how much VAT there would be delivering to Malaysia but yeah check it out. Linked a 680 block that should work with the 660ti well depending on what manufacturer your GPU is from.

Also you can check their official site with compatibility here http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/

And i got shown watercoolinguk by Dragoon and have shown it to Krully and i'm pretty sure they can vouch for the site thumb.gif


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Ideal mate, actually its not for me, its for a dude above whos from Malaysia, but ill tell him though. Thanks.
> 
> Also update guys,
> Instead of bidding for another 7950, im thinking of buying a 7970 to crossfire with my 7950. I don't know yet but i'll have to check.
> Also im buying Two GeForce 295 for £100. From a local dude, i don't need it just thought why not.
> Anyone had any experience with these?


I knew that it was for him, i guess i should have quoted him instead but oh well he'll probably still see it.

Anyways about the GTX295, I've only tried it for a while didn't own it myself but what i can say is it runs VERY hot, upto 100C under heavy load though usually only around 75-90C. It can take those high temperatures, but i would run the fan at very high % IIRC the fan runs at 40% by default. It's as you know a dual-gpu so it has some really good performance it's about as good as a GTX480 and even a GTX570.

All i can say is just keep it cool and it's a pretty good card, it's also a pretty damn large card coming in at 26.7cm long compared to the longest card produced AFAIK the HD 6990 being 30.4cm long it's up there. Though i guess most are at the mid-high 20's cm i guess.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I knew that it was for him, i guess i should have quoted him instead but oh well he'll probably still see it.
> 
> Anyways about the GTX295, I've only tried it for a while didn't own it myself but what i can say is it runs VERY hot, upto 100C under heavy load though usually only around 75-90C. It can take those high temperatures, but i would run the fan at very high % IIRC the fan runs at 40% by default. It's as you know a dual-gpu so it has some really good performance it's about as good as a GTX480 and even a GTX570.
> 
> All i can say is just keep it cool and it's a pretty good card, it's also a pretty damn large card coming in at 26.7cm long compared to the longest card produced AFAIK the HD 6990 being 30.4cm long it's up there. Though i guess most are at the mid-high 20's cm i guess.


Again, you are some info junkie!
I don't even know why I'm buying them but I can probably put a good use to them. Thanks dude.
Ooo maybe I can use it on one of my friends builds or something.


----------



## Krullmeister

I can also vouch for Watercoolinguk!

Great site!


----------



## Recr3ational

Picked up the 2 GeForce 295, they are heavy as anything. Plus got a decent case all for £110. Don't know what I'm gonna do with it though haha.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Sounds like the beginning of a folding rig.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Why is it that I can't figure out my fittings!
> 
> I've decided to just go with PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD - Crystal Clear tubing, no acrylic, maybe in the future.
> 
> I'll be getting the Bitspower matt black fittings.
> 
> I'm guessing these are the normal ones that you need to srew into the radiators and cpu/gpu blocks?
> 
> http://highflow.be/aansluitingen/fittingen/bitspower/10mm-3-8-id-5-8-od-bitspower-schroeffitting-paar-g1-4-2-stuks-matt-black.html
> 
> So I need like:
> 
> - 360 radiator (2)
> - 200 radiator (2)
> - cpu block (2)
> - gpu with bridge (2)
> - pump (3)
> - reservoir (1)
> 
> Dear lord that's 120 Euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it work with just that or might there be some angles that I need like a 90° one for maybe the phobya 200mm rad.
> 
> Also the drainport, any other fittings needed?
> 
> 3/8 ID and 5/8 OD is the best size right?


Depending on the drain port you are getting (I got a bitspower matte black) It comes with two G1/4 ports. I attached mine straight to my radiator so I used a male to male adapter. If you are using tubing, you would need at least 1 fitting. I also got a G1/4 stop plug for the other end. The ball valve is very secure but its just added peace of mind.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Sounds like the beginning of a folding rig.


Man I would if I could but as I'm on pay as you go electric, I doubt I can afford it.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Actually I decided to just stick it out with the 230T and work with the color it has. I hope to start putting in parts today finally.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Again, you are some info junkie!
> I don't even know why I'm buying them but I can probably put a good use to them. Thanks dude.
> Ooo maybe I can use it on one of my friends builds or something.


Yeah i do like to get information about things that interest me especially older stuff. But well two 295's are pretty good about as good as maybe say a GTX 670 and about 10% worse than a 680. Overall pretty good deal for that kind of performance, but again they run very hot and are quite noisy so bear that in mind as they are older gen tech, they are not as optimized with newer drivers either but should work great for what they are.


----------



## mrtoquick

So after much though I decided to remove my Silver Arrow and add a H100i, which imho gives it a much cleaner look and easier access to the memory sticks. Will be adding 2x 290x when non reference cards come out.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
Corsair AX 760 platinum for my XFX 850 watt bronze , what you guys think? My boss wants to swap and I prefer his cables to mine


----------



## ssgtnubb

I'd do it for sure.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I'd do it for sure.


You think I have enough power for my dual 7950s, FX 8350 and pump etc?


----------



## ssgtnubb

The AX series are nice and being platinum and all. I'm sure what you do pull that PSU will handle no problem. I believe the OEM is Seasonic and they pull much more than stated.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> Corsair AX 760 platinum for my XFX 850 watt bronze , what you guys think? My boss wants to swap and I prefer his cables to mine


Depends on which XFX Psu you have, but I'd go for it.

The non I versions of the x60 PSU's are Seasonic while the i models are flextronic. still decent units both of em


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Depends on which XFX Psu you have, but I'd go for it.
> 
> The non I versions of the x60 PSU's are Seasonic while the i models are flextronic. still decent units both of em


I have the XXX PRo edition, it's based on the seasonic platform, I just prefer the cables haha


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> This site is great and has good prices and of course delivers to Malaysia and pretty much all of Asia http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC680-GTX-Acetal_38172.html Don't know how much VAT there would be delivering to Malaysia but yeah check it out. Linked a 680 block that should work with the 660ti well depending on what manufacturer your GPU is from.
> 
> Also you can check their official site with compatibility here http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/
> 
> And i got shown watercoolinguk by Dragoon and have shown it to Krully and i'm pretty sure they can vouch for the site


Thanks brother....good info and very helpful...























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Selamat Pagi brother, see I remember a bit of Malay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anonymous Inc, has solved your problem, make sure you say thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for awesomeness.
> 
> 
> 
> This site is great and has good prices and of course delivers to Malaysia and pretty much all of Asia http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC680-GTX-Acetal_38172.html Don't know how much VAT there would be delivering to Malaysia but yeah check it out. Linked a 680 block that should work with the 660ti well depending on what manufacturer your GPU is from.
> 
> Also you can check their official site with compatibility here http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/
> 
> And i got shown watercoolinguk by Dragoon and have shown it to Krully and i'm pretty sure they can vouch for the site thumb.gif


Selamat Pagi Brother...





















nice to see you in Bahasa.....














.....thanks brother ..+rep to you and Anonymous Inc......


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Selamat Pagi Brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice to see you in Bahasa.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....thanks brother ..+rep to you and Anonymous Inc......


I need to learn it again. Keep us updated with your build!


----------



## Recr3ational

Jesus Christ,
The 7950 went to £270,
I bought new for £240 a year ago!
Again I'm stuck.

Thinking about buying 2x 280x, i don't know if its worth it or not.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> Corsair AX 760 platinum for my XFX 850 watt bronze , what you guys think? My boss wants to swap and I prefer his cables to mine


I'm using an AX750 in my build and it takes all the abuse I throw at it.
How did your SSD work out?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I just finished moving everything into my new case and put in the 3rd front fan in the 5.25 bays. I think it looks pretty nice. Now I just have to drill holes in the 3 5.25 bay covers, which will be tedious but the front panel area will look consistent again. I'm also not sure if I want to replace the Cougar fan I put in with another LED one.











This is the only LED fan I'd settle for though. I'd replace the Red for Orange LED (if possible).
http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=706331&pid=15


----------



## TheBloodEagle

*230T Critique*

I really wish they would have made the rubber legs on the 230T a bit taller. There's literally almost NO clearance for the PSU & bottom fan to suck up air. I also would have gladly paid much more if the internal bays were exactly like the Obsedian series or similar. It's such a superior design (look & removable). In fact, the outside of the 230T doesn't reflect as well on the inside where the bays are. The dedicated SSD bays and the traditional ones just looked & felt cheap; they don't do justice to the aesthetic. The tool-less design actually feels more like a way to cut costs rather than convenience for the user. I'd without a doubt pay $99 for this case if the bays were more like this: http://www.corsair.com/us/pc-cases/obsidian-series-pc-case/obsidian-series-350d-windowed-micro-atx-pc-case.html

Or even do something cleaner by being able to mount the SSDs on the wall / panel so the logos, etc face me when I take off the case door. Almost no one fills up every slot with drives anyway. I have 5 myself inside, 2 HDD's and 3 SSD's (I'm a video editor) and that's a good limit. If you were going for a server you wouldn't buy this case anyway.

This is seriously one of the best looking cases I've found. I like flat & sharp design and bold color (although I wish it was actually more on the orange side instead of the reddish). I know many people can argue it looks like other cases overall, etc but there's a very subtle thing about this case that just looks perfect; props to the designer. But the _feet & internal bays_ need a rethink. This case should be of a higher quality & standard than this. The lack of grommets & PSU dampeners isn't a big issue at all. Everything else is real nice. But, like I said, I'm really put off by the feet & bays. Another slight issue is that the long screws given aren't really long enough for a radiator with fan setup; had to use my own.

I hope someone from Corsair checks this post out. Also, now that Corsair is carrying this "Orange" case, I wish they had their Air series fan in the color of this case or at least orange. I'd also throw down any amount of cash if they sold a panel for the 230T that makes the window even longer (extended with the same shape).


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I really wish they would have made the rubber legs on the 230T a bit taller. There's literally almost NO clearance for the PSU & bottom fan to suck up air.


We have the same problem with the 600T. Very little ground clearance unfortunately









Not as bad of a problem for us since we only have the PSU fan down there but still...


----------



## TheBloodEagle

It doesn't really have reviews that make me confident in it but I think this PSU would match my case nicely. What do you guys think?
http://www.cougar-world.com/us/products/power_supplies/cougar_cmx_v2.html



or would it be easy enough to paint my a better PSU a similar color?


----------



## Zillerella

BloodEagle what is wrong with a black PSU?








Then Cooler Master V700 would fit you just fine if you go sli. It's the Seasonic KM3 platform with very good ripple and no coil whine







And it got a gold/yellow/orange loge on it?

Edit: And I dont recommend the PSU you posted. It got bad ripple (around 60mv on the 12v rail) which is high


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

You could always create some kind of shroud to cover the PSU if it doesn't match your color scheme. This could also prove useful for helping hide the PSU cables as well. Then you paint the shroud whatever color you want.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> You could always create some kind of shroud to cover the PSU if it doesn't match your color scheme. This could also prove useful for helping hide the PSU cables as well. Then you paint the shroud whatever color you want.


QFT. I vouch for this idea.

You could always get an acrylic panel of the color you want, like I did. Most places that sell acrylic will also bend it for you if you give them what sizes you want from each side.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm using an AX750 in my build and it takes all the abuse I throw at it.
> How did your SSD work out?


Ideal mate thanks for that.
My ssd still in the wrapper lying on the floor haha! My build is currently is pieces, but I got an email this morning from someone offering me the gpu that I needed for really cheap! So this Monday my build log will be finished hopefully









Also for the guy who wants to make a shroud,
You get clear prespex. Then you put something straight and heavy on the top and the bottom along where you want to bend it, then slowly heat it up using a heat gun. It will eventually droop down to a perfect 90 degree.

After it's cooled. Few hours should do. Paint it white first. When the paint is 90% dry you paint it black or what ever colour you want. Roughly will cost you about £20.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Thanks for the responses guys. *slap forehead* Seems so obvious now that I can just make a shroud or paint the metal instead. I also found this post on the forums:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1435153/case-mod-project-flame-orange

I'm a bit scared about taking the PSU apart but if anything I'll try the shroud.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys. *slap forehead* Seems so obvious now that I can just make a shroud or paint the metal instead. I also found this post on the forums:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1435153/case-mod-project-flame-orange
> 
> I'm a bit scared about taking the PSU apart but if anything I'll try the shroud.


If you go the route of painting the PSU itself I would recommend video taping yourself taking it apart. That way you have a video to refer to when putting it back together. That should help remove some of the mystery. It also doesn't hurt to check YouTube first as well. There are usually several videos you can watch on how to take specific PC components apart. All of my modding projects begin with extensive research on YouTube usually.

What do you plan to do for memory in this build? And will you have a build log? I'm curious to see how this build shapes up!


----------



## Shadowline2553

Well today was expensive... a visit to Memory Express netted me a 16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3 2400Mhz RAM kit and an EVGA 2-Way SLI Bridge, while earlier on Frozen CPU I spent $275 on Coolant, Tubing and assorted other parts... I am getting close... Now all I need are the Corsair Sleaved Cables for my AXi PSU, The SSD, CPU, and lastly my Second GTX780... Starting to get stoked about building this monster in my case!


----------



## Recr3ational

Strike! I bagged a new MSI 7950 Twin Frozr 3 (V2) for £200! So happy. Guys how do I take pictures up close with a camera? It's not the best in the world but it's pretty decent. I tend to stay away from cameras.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Strike! I bagged a new MSI 7950 Twin Frozr 3 (V2) for £200! So happy. Guys how do I take pictures up close with a camera? It's not the best in the world but it's pretty decent. I tend to stay away from cameras.


Nice! Congratulations my friend









You gotta use the macro function for up close and personal photos.







(Usually it's a flower shaped icon when it's available as a dedicated button)


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Thanks for the responses guys. *slap forehead* Seems so obvious now that I can just make a shroud or paint the metal instead. I also found this post on the forums:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1435153/case-mod-project-flame-orange
> 
> I'm a bit scared about taking the PSU apart but if anything I'll try the shroud.


I would be scared too. I really don't recommend painting the PSU as if you somehow could cause it to fail afterwards. Just make a PSU shroud out of cardboard, it's easy and looks better.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Nice! Congratulations my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta use the macro function for up close and personal photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Usually it's a flower shaped icon when it's available as a dedicated button)


What about at night? My room is quite dark too. I can only work at night as I start my job from 11am to 11pm


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What about at night? My room is quite dark too. I can only work at night as I start my job from 11am to 11pm


Well you could make your own soft box light like this http://photography.tutsplus.com/tutorials/diy-how-to-make-a-professional-softbox-for-under-20--photo-2966 if you have the time. Else just use what light you have, every little bit makes it that much better, else if you crank up the ISO, though that creates a lot of noise but doesn't really matter if you don't have a DSLR it's all the same really. And you can always make it a little better in Photoshop afterwards, if you don't know how to do that i could help you if you want.

I remember you also asked for a Steam avatar and banner, i could help you a little with it if you want. I'm a bit rusty at that stuff in Photoshop but i can at least give it a try, not like i got much else going on atm









Edit: Though softboxes are usually for portrait photos but always good to have honestly. Else if you have the time to read through this http://blog.emmett-photography.com/2013/04/macro-photography-lighting-options.html it's very long so if you don't feel like it that's understandable.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well you could make your own soft box light like this http://photography.tutsplus.com/tutorials/diy-how-to-make-a-professional-softbox-for-under-20--photo-2966 if you have the time. Else just use what light you have, every little bit makes it that much better, else if you crank up the ISO, though that creates a lot of noise but doesn't really matter if you don't have a DSLR it's all the same really. And you can always make it a little better in Photoshop afterwards, if you don't know how to do that i could help you if you want.
> 
> I remember you also asked for a Steam avatar and banner, i could help you a little with it if you want. I'm a bit rusty at that stuff in Photoshop but i can at least give it a try, not like i got much else going on atm


Anonymous, if you could that would be awesome. Im not very good with the whole photoshop thing....


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What about at night? My room is quite dark too. I can only work at night as I start my job from 11am to 11pm


You have a few options.









Get a small portable lamp to light up the subject
Use a tripod to stabilize the camera, or in case you don't have a tripod, you can use a piece of clothing to place the camera securely but in both situations use the timer function on the camera
All of the above
Personally, I'd use something to stabilize the camera and use the timer function.

Here I'm using my scarf as a base to my small point n shoot camera focusing my _Danbo_. You can see on the camera on the top of the LCD what I mentioned about the macro function being a flower. That's what you want, I had to use it else the camera wouldn't focus.


As a last resort... flash... But I cannot stress enough to avoid using flash when taking close up shots.









Lemme know if you need anything else.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> You have a few options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a small portable lamp to light up the subject
> Use a tripod to stabilize the camera, or in case you don't have a tripod, you can use a piece of clothing to place the camera securely but in both situations use the timer function on the camera
> All of the above
> Personally, I'd use something to stabilize the camera and use the timer function.
> 
> Here I'm using my scarf as a base to my small point n shoot camera focusing my _Danbo_. You can see on the camera on the top of the LCD what I mentioned about the macro function being a flower. That's what you want, I had to use it else the camera wouldn't focus.
> 
> 
> As a last resort... flash... But I cannot stress enough to avoid using flash when taking close up shots.


I got a lamp but its like orange! thanks for this guys you're awesome!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Anonymous, if you could that would be awesome. Im not very good with the whole photoshop thing....


Yeah i can try my best with it, just give me your ideas/whatever you want done and i'll try and see if i can do it. I'm not a shark at Photoshop by any means, but i do know certain helpful things.

Edit: GOD DAMN quoted inside a quote inside a..... quouteception...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> As a last resort... flash... But I cannot stress enough to avoid using flash when taking close up shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i can try my best with it, just give me your ideas/whatever you want done and i'll try and see if i can do it. I'm not a shark at Photoshop by any means, but i do know certain helpful things.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> As a last resort... flash... But I cannot stress enough to avoid using flash when taking close up shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i can try my best with it, just give me your ideas/whatever you want done and i'll try and see if i can do it. I'm not a shark at Photoshop by any means, but i do know certain helpful things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything really mate, just make sure its blue! I have no idea what i want. I like surprises though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*


I'll try my best then, i like a challenge


----------



## okar19




----------



## Recr3ational

So I tried some rigid tubing bending tonight, took me 3 hours to bend one tube. Still didn't manage to do it. It's hard. Completely dreading it now but I'm going to stick at it!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I'm still kind of a noob but since NaciremaDiputs mentioned it, I started a build log. But it's a long term plan, since I have to spend a little here and there over time. =P
http://www.overclock.net/t/1450990/long-term-build-log-milk-orange-rebel-orange-230t

Real clean & tidy looking build okar19; wish I could cable manage like that!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I'm still kind of a noob but since NaciremaDiputs mentioned it, I started a build log. But it's a long term plan, since I have to spend a little here and there over time. =P
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1450990/long-term-build-log-milk-orange-rebel-orange-230t


Join the noob club







! We're brothers!
I doubt anyone's as close of a noob to me.


----------



## Zillerella

Nice build Okar19


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I'm still kind of a noob but since NaciremaDiputs mentioned it, I started a build log. But it's a long term plan, since I have to spend a little here and there over time. =P
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1450990/long-term-build-log-milk-orange-rebel-orange-230t
> 
> Real clean & tidy looking build okar19; wish I could cable manage like that!


I've built dozens of computers for customers, friends, family and myself and I still consider myself a noob as well because there is always more to learn. Never let a lack of knowledge discourage you or cause you to hesitate. Dive in head first, get your hands dirty and make the magic happen I say!

Cable management takes practice. After I move my rig into a new case, I usually tear it all apart and put it back together again anywhere from 2 to 10 times before I'm completely satisfied with my cable management. I'm also constantly searching through images of other people's computers here and on a few other sites as well for new ideas on how to do things. I try to check out every build I can find and pay close attention to the mods and cabling options they choose and think about how I might be able to use what I see in one of my builds. I'm like a sponge soaking up every last drop of everything I can find!

I look forward to seeing more from your build log! I'm subbed!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I've built dozens of computers for customers, friends, family and myself and I still consider myself a noob as well because there is always more to learn. Never let a lack of knowledge discourage you or cause you to hesitate. Dive in head first, get your hands dirty and make the magic happen I say!
> 
> Cable management takes practice. After I move my rig into a new case, I usually tear it all apart and put it back together again anywhere from 2 to 10 times before I'm completely satisfied with my cable management. I'm also constantly searching through images of other people's computers here and on a few other sites as well for new ideas on how to do things. I try to check out every build I can find and pay close attention to the mods and cabling options they choose and think about how I might be able to use what I see in one of my builds. I'm like a sponge soaking up every last drop of everything I can find!
> 
> I look forward to seeing more from your build log! I'm subbed!


Don't get me started with cable management, I reckon I can probably build a car before I manage to get good at cable management.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Don't get me started with cable management, I reckon I can probably build a car before I manage to get good at cable management.


I got some popcorns and cola ready, because I want to see that


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> I got some popcorns and cola ready, because I want to see that


----------



## Recr3ational

I used 2 tubes, to make this one tube!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 2 tubes, to make this one tube!


Nice job dude looks great, and by two tubes do you mean it took you two to get to what you have there, can't imagine otherwise









Also i made the avatar for you, if there is something you want changed or otherwise please tell me. This is just a first attempt at it, think it came out okay, took the idea from [Insert Name Here] Inside and just made it with your name. You can of course have what ever you want in there if this isn't exactly how you want it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Nice job dude looks great, and by two tubes do you mean it took you two to get to what you have there, can't imagine otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i made the avatar for you, if there is something you want changed or otherwise please tell me. This is just a first attempt at it, think it came out okay, took the idea from [Insert Name Here] Inside and just made it with your name. You can of course have what ever you want in there if this isn't exactly how you want it.


I love it man. Just one thing though I tend to stay away from one type of stereotype (intel or AMD). Does that make sense? I love it though it's currently my iphone background.

By 2 tubes I mean. I screwed up a 36" tube last night as I had to learn how to bend it etc.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I love it man. Just one thing though I tend to stay away from one type of stereotype (intel or AMD). Does that make sense? I love it though it's currently my iphone background.
> 
> By 2 tubes I mean. I screwed up a 36" tube last night as I had to learn how to bend it etc.


Yeah i can understand that, didn't quite know what to do as just plain text would be well too plain. But if you ever get an idea on a logo please do tell me would be awesome. Anything can go on there really, and also if you want different resolutions or there should only the CPU/less background then that's no problem as well.

Hah right, well I've never even tried my skills with acrylic so i can't say i would do any better. But you learn a lot by your mistakes too


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah i can understand that, didn't quite know what to do as just plain text would be well too plain. But if you ever get an idea on a logo please do tell me would be awesome. Anything can go on there really, and also if you want different resolutions or there should only the CPU/less background then that's no problem as well.
> 
> Hah right, well I've never even tried my skills with acrylic so i can't say i would do any better. But you learn a lot by your mistakes too


I do love lighting strikes? I don't know why. Some lighting and my name? Maybe ?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I do love lighting strikes? I don't know why. Some lighting and my name? Maybe ?


I'm assuming you mean lightning strikes and yeah i can try it out, they aren't the easiest to make but i can do some vector based ones, you know the classic sign for lightning very simplistic but i think it'll work out great.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I'm assuming you mean lightning strikes and yeah i can try it out, they aren't the easiest to make but i can do some vector based ones, you know the classic sign for lightning very simplistic but i think it'll work out great.


Yeah that's what I mean like a single lighting bolt?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah that's what I mean like a single lighting bolt?


Yeah that's what i had in mind, realistic lightning is a bit hard for me to recreate honestly, i don't quite have the skill to make it, or to make it look good in general i think.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Okay i did a quick one, take a look.



Edit: Here is one where it looks even more pressed inside.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Okay i did a quick one, take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Here is one where it looks even more pressed inside.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*


I like it! I like the second one most. Beast! Gonna use it as my profile picture.
Its a shame you cant see the name that well, but i love it.

Can you zoom in a bit, just see a bit of the motherboard and like 80% of the picture is the cpu.
Oh have you bought the Humble Bundle this month? If not tell me, I would like to buy it for you. You did all this so i want to give you a little gift.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I like it! I like the second one most. Beast! Gonna use it as my profile picture.
> Its a shame you cant see the name that well, but i love it.
> 
> Can you zoom in a bit, just see a bit of the motherboard and like 80% of the picture is the cpu.
> Oh have you bought the Humble Bundle this month? If not tell me, I would like to buy it for you. You did all this so i want to give you a little gift.


Here you go


And yeah i have actually bought it, but don't worry about it i'm happy to help. If you have it we should definitely play some of the games, especially because they all basically co-op based games, or well just play some games together sometime could be great, i'm currently playing some of the games with Dragoon now and again really fun.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> And yeah i have actually bought it, but don't worry about it i'm happy to help. If you have it we should definitely play some of the games, especially because they all basically co-op based games, or well just play some games together sometime could be great, i'm currently playing some of the games with Dragoon now and again really fun.


Thanks thats better you can see the name and the bolt more and i will next time though, so dont buy the next one.
Also i would love to play but as you know my rigs all over the floor atm haha. I should get it done in the next week or so.
Just need it to wait for some 90 degree fittings more rigid tubing and my gpu.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thanks thats better you can see the name and the bolt more and i will next time though, so dont buy the next one.
> Also i would love to play but as you know my rigs all over the floor atm haha. I should get it done in the next week or so.
> Just need it to wait for some 90 degree fittings more rigid tubing and my gpu.


Hehe i'll try and remember that then








And that's understandable of course, just when you have it all up an running and have some time i'd love to play some vidya games. But cool just before Christmas then, not a bad present for yourself at all









Still need to find myself a job soon, been close to 8 months without anything, was actually on a education back then but i couldn't get an apprenticeship and i live 3 hours away from where i took some of the main part of the education (Sign Technician) in this case and it just didn't work out, well i couldn't actually.

Now i have this dilemma of either looking for a job and take whatever i can and get some experience. Or take a education (College/University-Bachelor) which is the only educations that doesn't take an apprenticeship to finish. But they are extremely long upwards to 7-9 years, and most takes A-B grades in math, at least the ones i would be interested in and i'm pretty terrible at math. Of course it's something you can learn but it's just one of the only things that doesn't interest me what so ever (though i do like what you can do with it, like chemistry for example)

So yeah nobody said it was easy but i sure do wish i at least knew what to do/get. Well if i even have the privilege since getting a job is next to impossible without experience which is what they value for the most part.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Hehe i'll try and remember that then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's understandable of course, just when you have it all up an running and have some time i'd love to play some vidya games. But cool just before Christmas then, not a bad present for yourself at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to find myself a job soon, been close to 8 months without anything, was actually on a education back then but i couldn't get an apprenticeship and i live 3 hours away from where i took some of the main part of the education (Sign Technician) in this case and it just didn't work out, well i couldn't actually.
> 
> Now i have this dilemma of either looking for a job and take whatever i can and get some experience. Or take a education (College/University-Bachelor) which is the only educations that doesn't take an apprenticeship to finish. But they are extremely long upwards to 7-9 years, and most takes A-B grades in math, at least the ones i would be interested in and i'm pretty terrible at math. Of course it's something you can learn but it's just one of the only things that doesn't interest me what so ever (though i do like what you can do with it, like chemistry for example)
> 
> So yeah nobody said it was easy but i sure do wish i at least knew what to do/get. Well if i even have the privilege since getting a job is next to impossible without experience which is what they value for the most part.


I had that dilemma too, the only thing I can tel you is that, I wished I went the education route, I was lucky. I got this job because of a friend and if/when my boss decides to retire I can take over. My advice to you is if you get an education first, while you're in there you can look for jobs. Do you get student finance? That tends to help with cash and living expenses. You'll have more chance of getting a job while you're "doing something".
Even though you're trying to get jobs. Employers only care if you can prove it on paper.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I had that dilemma too, the only thing I can tel you is that, I wished I went the education route, I was lucky. I got this job because of a friend and if/when my boss decides to retire I can take over. My advice to you is if you get an education first, while you're in there you can look for jobs. Do you get student finance? That tends to help with cash and living expenses. You'll have more chance of getting a job while you're "doing something".
> Even though you're trying to get jobs. Employers only care if you can prove it on paper.


Yeah i totally get that, but first you have to take a education that suites you which can be hard to find sometimes. And yeah we do get benefits from being on an education as long as you're over 18 (which i am, luckily i guess) but you can't live off of it for sure but it is something i guess.

But first of all to even get into standard high school/college you still need to have good enough grades, though i don't think that my grades are bad enough to not be able to get in, it's still been really long since I've had any school related tests. Since they have a test before you can even get in (that's only if you haven't just finished 9th-10th grade in primary school)

Since most educations in there takes at least 5 years or so most at least 7 if you include high school, i would have to find something i want to do as a living which can be really hard.

Also wanted an education from the very beginning it was actually my plan, and i found stuff that interested me but it took as i said an apprenticeship to finish it, now have 4 unfinished educations just because of it (those are non standard school educations like sign technician, carpenter, electrician etc.)


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Getting rid of the 600T soon... Going Micro ATX and getting a Silverstone SG10. Maybe I can get some sort of secondary rig going in the good ol' 600T.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*
> 
> Getting rid of the 600T soon... Going Micro ATX and getting a Silverstone SG10. Maybe I can get some sort of secondary rig going in the good ol' 600T.


Aww that's a shame but if there was anything other than the build i have that i would build it would be a small form factor build mini-itx/micro-atx.

Not to say you shouldn't choose that case but have you looked at the Bitfenix Prodigy and Phenom, LIAN LI PC-Q25B and the Fractal Design Array R2, those are really damn sexy imo. Especially neat for those who like simplistic and clean design.

Edit: Most of those are actually mini-itx but for me the smaller the better









There is also the Corsair 350D a really awesome micro-atx or the Fractal Design Define Mini which are probably my favorites in that form factor.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Aww that's a shame but if there was anything other than the build i have that i would build it would be a small form factor build mini-itx/micro-atx.
> 
> Not to say you shouldn't choose that case but have you looked at the Bitfenix Prodigy and Phenom, LIAN LI PC-Q25B and the Fractal Design Array R2, those are really damn sexy imo. Especially neat for those who like simplistic and clean design.


I agree, most of those cases are sexy. However, I do want to stick with the Micro-atx form factor. One other thing I really like about the SG10 is the all aluminum/steel construction. I'm a little sick of plastic, one of my annoyances with the 600T.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*
> 
> I agree, most of those cases are sexy. However, I do want to stick with the Micro-atx form factor. One other thing I really like about the SG10 is the all aluminum/steel construction. I'm a little sick of plastic, one of my annoyances with the 600T.


I love metal as well nothing better, that's why all the chassis i linked were of metal construction. And well sure the 600T has some plastic on it but mostly just the front and back "bezel" other than that it's pretty much all metal, not that bad imo.

But yeah my favorite micro-atx is definitely like i edited the 350D or the Define Mini


----------



## TheBloodEagle

The Corsair 350D is really nice; really like what people do with their cases. I check out that forum section often. I looked at the sizes though and it wasn't all that much smaller than my 230T. I was going to return my 230T for it though but decided I liked the orange too much. Plus I could only find one micro-ATX for socket 2011.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I love metal as well nothing better, that's why all the chassis i linked were of metal construction. And well sure the 600T has some plastic on it but mostly just the front and back "bezel" other than that it's pretty much all metal, not that bad imo.
> 
> But yeah my favorite micro-atx is definitely like i edited the 350D or the Define Mini


Those are both nice. Something that makes me stick with the SG10, though, is the size of it. I can't think of another quality Micro-atx case that's smaller than it.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> The Corsair 350D is really nice. I checked the sizes though and it wasn't all that much smaller than my 230T. I was going to return my 230T for it though but decided I liked the orange too much. Plus I could only find one micro-ATX for socket 2011.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hehe yeah orange is definitely a nice color and it's not the most used color scheme either so it stands out more. I personally like red a lot, would love to throw a Maximus Vi gene inside the 350D and watercool it, add some of Mayhems pastel coolant and do some nice tidy tube routing etc.

If you mean you could only find one m-atx mobo with LGA2011 there are the Rampage IV Gene, but ASROCK and MSI also makes some, but true it's pretty limited, what CPU do you have also?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*
> 
> Those are both nice. Something that makes me stick with the SG10, though, is the size of it. I can't think of another quality Micro-atx case that's smaller than it.


Exact fits are the best really, a compact package of awesomeness!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Oh yes, that's the one I found on Newegg; ASUS Rampage IV Gene. But I wasn't feeling the red (I didn't want to go blue, red or white with the case). I was hoping to find an all black one for a 4930K when I was about to go with the 350D. But since I stuck it out with the Graphite 230T, I can just go for a regular ATX now. I do currently have a 3770K though and there are some nice black mATX. I'm sticking it out & only going to get a new mobo when I can afford either the ivy-e or wait for the haswell-e 8 core. =p

I found some sweet small cases but since I'm terrible at cable management now, I knew it would be a nightmare for me. hehe


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Ah okay i see, but good choice anyway more unique colors are great. I for one if i ever get the money will go for complete white, and i mean all white. White GPU backplate, white PSU, white tubing and or white mayhem pastel, white cables, white led lighting, white fans, white motherboard (maybe get the Vi Formula or whatever there is in the future at the time) and paint the shrouding/thermal armor white.

Could be really neat, just a nice little dream i have will be a long time before i can even consider doing it at all.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

That would be really interesting to see!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Would love to do something that major, but it'll have to stay a dream for a long time sadly, oh well such is the way of things.

I most likely will do a ghetto WC first just to get the best of both worlds without shelling out all the money a full custom WC would cost. Would mostly get a NZXT Kraken G10 and a cheap AIO for the GPU and a AIO for the CPU.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper




----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


>


----------



## ssgtnubb

Taking a jump and leaving my 570's behind and picking up 2 MSI GTX 760's, hope the improvement is substantial. I was playing Crysis 3 the other day and finally felt how old my 570's have become. After I get them in and reshuffle my system a bit I'll take some new pic's of my 600. I gotta say I love this case but man is the 540 tugging at me lol.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Taking a jump and leaving my 570's behind and picking up 2 MSI GTX 760's, hope the improvement is substantial. I was playing Crysis 3 the other day and finally felt how old my 570's have become. After I get them in and reshuffle my system a bit I'll take some new pic's of my 600. I gotta say I love this case but man is the 540 tugging at me lol.


I feel the same way about the 540. I just left MC and the have their display cases on clearance. They had a 540 next to them, but it looked new. good thing they didn't have a price on it or I would of left with even more stuff that I didn't go there for


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Taking a jump and leaving my 570's behind and picking up 2 MSI GTX 760's, hope the improvement is substantial. I was playing Crysis 3 the other day and finally felt how old my 570's have become. After I get them in and reshuffle my system a bit I'll take some new pic's of my 600. I gotta say I love this case but man is the 540 tugging at me lol.


Wouldn't you rather get a single 780Ti instead and overclock it? That would undoubtedly be my preference, especially considering the fact that 760s only have 2GB memory as opposed to the 780Ti's 3GB. Besides you will be able to add another 780Ti in the future if you need the power.

I'm playing AC4, Batman AO and NFS Rivals at 1080p with my Titan (which is weaker than a 780Ti) and I've been able to run Batman and Rivals at 60FPS with everything turned on and AC4 with AA at TXAA 2x. So a 780Ti will be good enough to max out most of the current games. Lets leave anomalies like the Crysis series out, they're meant to bring your system down to its knees.

I hope that you will give it a thought. But if you're definite about the 760s, check out the ROG Mars 760. It has two 760s on one card and should be a better option than two separate 760s.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Gyrael

How do you all deal with sweaty hands while playing, if you have them?

It's summer now and it's become a big problem on my Manticor mousepad, since the water will condense on its surface under my hand, and then my mouse is gliding over it and getting stuck and stuff. I love this mousepad and my NAOS and don't wanna replace either (especially since I just got them), but the latter makes my hands especially sweaty with its (very nice) rubberized surface.

Any ideas?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Trust me when I say I've been back and forth on this a bunch. I was seriously thinking on the Kingpin 780 when EVGA drops that gem but I found a great deal on a 760 and it screwed up my plans in a good way. I'll end up being in the 350 range for 760 sli.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Trust me when I say I've been back and forth on this a bunch. I was seriously thinking on the Kingpin 780 when EVGA drops that gem but I found a great deal on a 760 and it screwed up my plans in a good way. I'll end up being in the 350 range for 760 sli.


Oh I see. Enjoy those 760s then!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Wouldn't you rather get a single 780Ti instead and overclock it? That would undoubtedly be my preference, especially considering the fact that 760s only have 2GB memory as opposed to the 780Ti's 3GB. Besides you will be able to add another 780Ti in the future if you need the power.
> 
> I'm playing AC4, Batman AO and NFS Rivals at 1080p with my Titan (which is weaker than a 780Ti) and I've been able to run Batman and Rivals at 60FPS with everything turned on and AC4 with AA at TXAA 2x. So a 780Ti will be good enough to max out most of the current games. Lets leave anomalies like the Crysis series out, they're meant to bring your system down to its knees.
> 
> I hope that you will give it a thought. But if you're definite about the 760s, check out the ROG Mars 760. It has two 760s on one card and should be a better option than two separate 760s.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I'm going to duck after I submit this reply because someone may throw something at me, but.....

I moved from the 600T into an Air 540 a few months ago. If you are using an air-cooled SLI or Crossfire setup, it's a good move because the 540 has vastly superior air flow.

You might want to see if you can find some 3dMark benchmarks using similar cpu's for a SLI'd 570 setup and compare their scores against a SLI'd 760 to make certain that is what you want. I'm not entirely convinced you will see the improvement your are hoping to see. I'ts hard to say for certain though because I haven't been following the performance reviews of the 760's very much.

In the long run, you might be better served by saving your money for another month or two and buying a single GTX 780. Newegg has them for around $500 since the release of the 290x, so I would expect you should be able to find one on sale for around $400-$450 if not cheaper. Especially since there are a lot of people lining up to sell 780's that are only a couple of months old so they can buy a new 780 Ti. A single 780 would be a great performance increase over your two 570's, and if you find yourself falling short in the graphics area a year or two from now, you can add a second 780 more cheaply at that time than it would be to fully upgrade away from the two 760's in SLI. This would keep you running high/ultra graphics much longer with less upgrades in the long run I think.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> How do you all deal with sweaty hands while playing, if you have them?
> 
> It's summer now and it's become a big problem on my Manticor mousepad, since the water will condense on its surface under my hand, and then my mouse is gliding over it and getting stuck and stuff. I love this mousepad and my NAOS and don't wanna replace either (especially since I just got them), but the latter makes my hands especially sweaty with its (very nice) rubberized surface.
> 
> Any ideas?


The best suggestions I can make are to adjust the height of your chair and the surface your mouse pad is on so that when you sit upright with proper posture that your hand is not resting on the mouse pad. This would prevent the sweat from pooling on the mouse pad and keep it on your hands. Then you just wipe your hands off when you have time during loading screens or pauses in game play. This is a good idea even if you don't have sweaty hands because it helps reduce carpal tunnel damage.

If it's still a problem, then you could get a different mouse pad that has a fabric surface that would absorb the sweat rather than allow it to pool.

If your mouse has LEDs like the Razer Naga it also helps to turn them off. This is always possible though with all the mice that use LEDs.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel9*
> 
> Trust me when I say I've been back and forth on this a bunch. I was seriously thinking on the Kingpin 780 when EVGA drops that gem but I found a great deal on a 760 and it screwed up my plans in a good way. I'll end up being in the 350 range for 760 sli.


For a moment there I thought my account got hacked lol as I was thinking there was no way someone just said the same as me word for word.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> The best suggestions I can make are to adjust the height of your chair and the surface your mouse pad is on so that when you sit upright with proper posture that your hand is not resting on the mouse pad. This would prevent the sweat from pooling on the mouse pad and keep it on your hands. Then you just wipe your hands off when you have time during loading screens or pauses in game play. This is a good idea even if you don't have sweaty hands because it helps reduce carpal tunnel damage.
> 
> If it's still a problem, then you could get a different mouse pad that has a fabric surface that would absorb the sweat rather than allow it to pool.
> 
> If your mouse has LEDs like the Razer Naga it also helps to turn them off. This is always possible though with all the mice that use LEDs.


Well, the problem is not that my hands touch the mousepad; it's the simple proximity to it that causes the sweat to pool.

As I said, I don't want to replace the mousepad. The reason I got an aluminum one is because I got sick of the way gunk accumulated on cloth ones and they would never get quite clean, even after throwing them in the washing machine. Aluminum has the advantage that gunk doesn't get stuck to it and is easily cleanable with a microfiber cloth. Also, I much prefer the feeling of the glide on aluminum versus cloth.

Thanks for the suggestions, though.

I was thinking of some sort of fan solution. Is there some convenient adapter for case fans' 3-pin end to AC or something?


----------



## Recr3ational

just an update, I bent 2 of the 5 tubing that i needed. Just waiting for more tubing and some fittings and it all will be finished.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> just an update, I bent 2 of the 5 tubing that i needed. Just waiting for more tubing and some fittings and it all will be finished.


Nice! I know the feeling. I only had 5 tubes total to bend but the process was frustrating and time consuming.


----------



## Krullmeister

I really will have to take acryllic tubing into a proper consideration next time I tear down my rig. Would definitively clean up the lines.


----------



## Recr3ational

Updated my build log. CLICK


----------



## buhegetmdb

that right,I really like this case, would have gone with it if there wasn't the CM 690 II Adv,thank you


----------



## kanaks

Updated my rig, for reasons of symmetry i added a second 670FTW


----------



## Recr3ational

"Reasons of symmetry" I feel you.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Hey guys, I'd appreciate your advice on how I would go about putting into two radiators: http://www.overclock.net/t/1450990/long-term-build-log-milk-orange-rebel-orange-230t#post_21408262

Template you guys can draw on to help out: http://i.imgur.com/rObfH1Z.jpg


----------



## Recr3ational

i7 4770k + motherboard or Xbox One?
A lot of money coming in in a few months. So...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Updated my rig, for reasons of symmetry i added a second 670FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man that's amazing, i love the cold metallic vibe it gives off. May i ask what camera you used, don't have a DSLR myself yet and looking for something good (though not anytime soon probably, too expensive) but still nice to know. Been looking a lot at the Canon 5D Mark II and 7D, and some Nikons like the D7000 & D7100. I'm not saying you're having anything that fancy but you sure know how to take pictures









Oh and also how did you make the Supernova logo, do you have a build log or something perhaps would love to see that, or just some pictures.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Man that's amazing, i love the cold metallic vibe it gives off. May i ask what camera you used, don't have a DSLR myself yet and looking for something good (though not anytime soon probably, too expensive) but still nice to know. Been looking a lot at the Canon 5D Mark II and 7D, and some Nikons like the D7000 & D7100. I'm not saying you're having anything that fancy but you sure know how to take pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and also how did you make the Supernova logo, do you have a build log or something perhaps would love to see that, or just some pictures.


You know, I told everyone how to do logos already! Nobody listens to me









Also what happened to the veterans? There's hardly any people on here!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You know, I told everyone how to do logos already! Nobody listens to me


I don't always check i guess, sometimes i just skim through so sorry i guess.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You know, I told everyone how to do logos already! Nobody listens to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what happened to the veterans? There's hardly any people on here!


Did someone say something?


----------



## kanaks

Thank you very much for you kind words









Well I am using a relatively old DSLR. Its an olympus E-500 with the stock 14-45mm lens and a tripod. The ones that you are looking at (specially the Canons) are far superior choises. This article helped me a lot, just in case that you haven't look at it.

I did had a buid-log and you can check the photos of the psu cover there http://www.thelab.gr/cases-psu-and-mods/supernouva-the-project-124066.html#post1063511942. Its simple in conception and constraction. I did a design in corel and paid a local store to have it cut and bend for me







. I used white plexi in order to achieve better light diffusion. Then I applied the vinil sticker (designed and precut as well) on top. Finally it was time for the ledstrip bellow the white plexi.

If i could do it again though i was going to go with adamski07's modular design http://www.overclock.net/t/1405257/sponsored-project-imagination-by-adamski07-completed-12-13/80#post_21210155 so i din't have to drain the loop to fiddle lets say with the psu cables.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I don't always check i guess, sometimes i just skim through so sorry i guess.


Haha. Only joking mate. Exactly what matey above said.

I bought a customised sticker saying "Project carbon" and doing exactly what he's saying.
When you paint on top of it make sure you paint white first then the desired colour.

So it's not exactly what matey above said but yeah...

Edit (again): If you decided to paint over it, use smoked acrylic. The led goes through without you seeing through it.

Oh oh oh good job kanacks!


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Man that's amazing, i love the cold metallic vibe it gives off. May i ask what camera you used, don't have a DSLR myself yet and looking for something good (though not anytime soon probably, too expensive) but still nice to know. Been looking a lot at the Canon 5D Mark II and 7D, and some Nikons like the D7000 & D7100. I'm not saying you're having anything that fancy but you sure know how to take pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and also how did you make the Supernova logo, do you have a build log or something perhaps would love to see that, or just some pictures.


I have the Nikon D7100 myself, no regrets at all it's an absolutely fantastic camera.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanaks*
> 
> Thank you very much for you kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am using a relatively old DSLR. Its an olympus E-500 with the stock 14-45mm lens and a tripod. The ones that you are looking at (specially the Canons) are far superior choises. This article helped me a lot, just in case that you haven't look at it.
> 
> I did had a buid-log and you can check the photos of the psu cover there http://www.thelab.gr/cases-psu-and-mods/supernouva-the-project-124066.html#post1063511942. Its simple in conception and constraction. I did a design in corel and paid a local store to have it cut and bend for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I used white plexi in order to achieve better light diffusion. Then I applied the vinil sticker (designed and precut as well) on top. Finally it was time for the ledstrip bellow the white plexi.
> 
> If i could do it again though i was going to go with adamski07's modular design http://www.overclock.net/t/1405257/sponsored-project-imagination-by-adamski07-completed-12-13/80#post_21210155 so i din't have to drain the loop to fiddle lets say with the psu cables.


You're very welcome, and Olympus is a great brand honestly very underrated and have some great deals especially since they are the underdogs. I usually check this channel out on YouTube for great tips and comparisons between cameras http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuw8B6Uv0cMWtV5vbNpeH_A But i will definitely check that thread out, just what i need to get started when i get myself a DSLR thanks









Sounds simple when you say it, at least that's comforting. But yeah i'm sure i could have more trouble with such stuff than i'd like to admit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> I have the Nikon D7100 myself, no regrets at all it's an absolutely fantastic camera.


Yeah i remember you said that actually, Nikon's are great too and for the most part cheaper than the Canon equivalent and not worse either just different things to them, overall Canon and Nikon are very similar in pretty much everything but lenses.


----------



## Drizz-OH!

Another 600t owner here.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/drizzoh/11412544543/
Corsiar 600t Build by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/drizzoh/11412541853/
Corsiar 600t Build by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/drizzoh/11412539713/
Corsiar 600t Build by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/drizzoh/11412543363/
Corsiar 600t Build by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr

More pics here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/drizzoh/sets/72157638750776574/with/11412539713/


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You know, I told everyone how to do logos already! Nobody listens to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what happened to the veterans? There's hardly any people on here!


Im a veteran from way back in the thread. But havnt posted in a while, just been lurking









I am in the middle of rebuilding my rig. It includes the infamous 400mm radiator







So that, a 360 and a 120. Now I just need to figure out where to put that extra 240 I got lol. Also switching all my fans out for GT-00s which is the 2150 version of the legendary Gentle Typhoons. Going to do a couple little experimental things too, but dont wanna disclose what they are right now because I dont know how well it will work.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You know, I told everyone how to do logos already! Nobody listens to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what happened to the veterans? There's hardly any people on here!


Here and there...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Im a veteran from way back in the thread. But havnt posted in a while, just been lurking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the middle of rebuilding my rig. It includes the infamous 400mm radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that, a 360 and a 120. Now I just need to figure out where to put that extra 240 I got lol. Also switching all my fans out for GT-00s which is the 2150 version of the legendary Gentle Typhoons. Going to do a couple little experimental things too, but dont wanna disclose what they are right now because I dont know how well it will work.


As long as it's in a 600T, I don't care if it works or not!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Here and there...


Well be more here and less there!

Right I was on the verge on buying a sound card then I saw this: 




Thoughts?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> As long as it's in a 600T, I don't care if it works or not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well be more here and less there!
> 
> Right I was on the verge on buying a sound card then I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


I can't remember the last time I used a sound card myself. Integrated sound is actually fairly good with the high end motherboards, but it falls short if you're into good quality surround sound. The direction of footsteps in games can be hard to determine with integrated sound.

I will actually be installing my first sound card in a very long time in a week or two. I won one of the contests with Mass Luminosity recently and they are sending me a free Soundblaster Z red disco ball sound card. It's a shame the only speakers I have for my computer are only a cheap $20 generic set with no rear channel. I'm going to borrow a set of good 5.1 speakers from a friend just to see how much of a difference it makes over integrated sound though. I doubt I have the ear to tell the difference though. I'm a little hard of hearing, which is I primarily why I've always saved money and went cheap with integrated sound and cheap speakers/headsets.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> As long as it's in a 600T, I don't care if it works or not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well be more here and less there!
> 
> Right I was on the verge on buying a sound card then I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


I love my soundcard, sure there is a lot of BS everywhere about soundcards but TBH it's a nice investment. I probably will replace mine with an external DAC / AMP sooner or later but for now it's quite nice!


----------



## Zillerella

Nice build Drizz-OH!!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I love my soundcard, sure there is a lot of BS everywhere about soundcards but TBH it's a nice investment. I probably will replace mine with an external DAC / AMP sooner or later but for now it's quite nice!


Oh hey Krull!
I'm slightly confused about all this. I've only been interested with computers for just over a year, and the audio part of it I have no clue. LOL. I think I might just buy one and see myself


----------



## Drizz-OH!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Nice build Drizz-OH!!


Thx y0! I like your style too.


----------



## Gyrael

Yeah, that video confuses me because... a good sound card clearly is better than integrated audio? That definitely is the case with my old XtremeMusic. That said, I've never tried an external setup.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guysssss....

Im going to get a i7 4770k. but i have no idea what motherboard to get to match my colour scheme.....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guysssss....
> 
> Im going to get a i7 4770k. but i have no idea what motherboard to get to match my colour scheme.....


If you really wanna go overboard with your whole Carbon Fiber stuff you can get a Sabretooth and wrap it in 3M Vinyl.

I'd personally get a fairly black board and maybe paint over the colored bits. But really depends on how much work you wanna put in it and what look you want


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> If you really wanna go overboard with your whole Carbon Fiber stuff you can get a Sabretooth and wrap it in 3M Vinyl.
> 
> I'd personally get a fairly black board and maybe paint over the colored bits. But really depends on how much work you wanna put in it and what look you want


I just need a board thats got blue bits, BUT the problem is with the spacing of the gpus, i need 1 space in between and most of them has 2


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guysssss....
> 
> Im going to get a i7 4770k. but i have no idea what motherboard to get to match my colour scheme.....


From what I can gather from your picture you have a carbon fiber with black, royal blue and white colours? (correct me if I'm wrong)

http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=647 (Biostar Board with decent colours)

I am not sure exactly what features you require and am recommending that board ONLY on the colours. Never bought Biostar, only ever used ASUS and MSI myself but neither of those guys have something for your colours right now.(as far as I know).

Edit: Was writing post, didn't see the requirement of 1 GPU space, this one likely won't do. Is it a problem with your GPU bridge?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I just need a board thats got blue bits, BUT the problem is with the spacing of the gpus, i need 1 space in between and most of them has 2


Color wise the z87-ud3h is your best bet. A z87 board with that spacing and those colors will be really hard to find...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Color wise the z87-ud3h is your best bet. A z87 board with that spacing and those colors will be really hard to find...


Just black? With a single spacing? I could always get another bridge but i just got this one

Also, can i paint the pcie slot on the sabertooth?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Just black? With a single spacing? I could always get another bridge but i just got this one
> 
> Also, can i paint the pcie slot on the sabertooth?


Here you go http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z87-G55.html blue and black with single space PCI.

And on scan http://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi-z87-g55-intel-z87-s-1150-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-raid-pcie-30-(x16)-d-sub-dvi-hdmi-atx

Not sure how PCI would be run on the bottom but at least 4x 4x PCI. Couldn't find any that was just black or blue with the top ones, only ones that have that are either green color or well pretty much anything else but those two.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Here you go http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z87-G55.html blue and black with single space PCI.
> 
> And on scan http://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi-z87-g55-intel-z87-s-1150-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-raid-pcie-30-(x16)-d-sub-dvi-hdmi-atx
> 
> Not sure how PCI would be run on the bottom but at least 4x 4x PCI. Couldn't find any that was just black or blue with the top ones, only ones that have that are either green color or well pretty much anything else but those two.


Well its going to be a bummer to find one.
Lets say I want a blue board with 16x 16x? I'll just buy a new bridge, or does it even matter? Remember this is a massive step for me.
Cos I'm going to get this if it doesn't matter? As my build is blue black grey.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-ga-z87x-ud3h-intel-z87-s-1150-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-d-sub-(vga)-displayport-dvi-d-h


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well its going to be a bummer to find one.
> Lets say I want a blue board with 16x 16x? I'll just buy a new bridge, or does it even matter? Remember this is a massive step for me.
> Cos I'm going to get this if it doesn't matter? As my build is blue black grey.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-ga-z87x-ud3h-intel-z87-s-1150-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-d-sub-(vga)-displayport-dvi-d-h


Most boards don't support PCI-E 16x/16x unless you have LGA2011. 16x/8x is much more common and 8 vs 16 is maybe 1% performance difference or so. Honestly i don't know the best option for you, it would seem more appropriate to get a new bridge over a new color scheme or living with 4x/4x but not sure how the difference from that goes vs 16x not to sure it's that limiting honestly but i would look into that also.

The only two motherboards i can remember from the top of my head that have PCI-E ports at the top with only one space between them and supports 16x/8x in the top (ofc) are the GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC (which is orange but isn't that expensive, and not to be confused with the OC-Force) and the GIGABYTE G1.SNIPER (which is green and terribly expensive) so a bridge would seem a better option unless you can either live with 4x/4x or having to paint the board.

Edit: well there is also the MSI Xpower http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z87-XPOWER.html#overview which has tonnes of PCI lanes but again that also has a yellow scheme, but it's very subtle at least, most if it is black. But i do know that wouldn't quite work either since painting all the small things would be a giant PITA.

And yes the Z87 UD3H is a solid board, i have a 2 generations older version of it so i can definitely vouch for it since it hasn't changed all that much since, and very affordable too.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Most boards don't support PCI-E 16x/16x unless you have LGA2011. 16x/8x is much more common and 8 vs 16 is maybe 1% performance difference or so. Honestly i don't know the best option for you, it would seem more appropriate to get a new bridge over a new color scheme or living with 4x/4x but not sure how the difference from that goes vs 16x not to sure it's that limiting honestly but i would look into that also.
> 
> The only two motherboards i can remember from the top of my head that have PCI-E ports at the top with only one space between them and supports 16x/8x in the top (ofc) are the GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC (which is orange but isn't that expensive, and not to be confused with the OC-Force) and the GIGABYTE G1.SNIPER (which is green and terribly expensive) so a bridge would seem a better option unless you can either live with 4x/4x or having to paint the board.
> 
> Edit: well there is also the MSI Xpower http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z87-XPOWER.html#overview which has tonnes of PCI lanes but again that also has a yellow scheme, but it's very subtle at least, most if it is black. But i do know that wouldn't quite work either since painting all the small things would be a giant PITA.
> 
> And yes the Z87 UD3H is a solid board, i have a 2 generations older version of it so i can definitely vouch for it since it hasn't changed all that much since, and very affordable too.


Again, you are my hero on here! Thanks man. I'm selling my media centres motherboard, CPU and ram and putting the 8350 in there.

So I'll only have to spend £250. Can't wait!
Thanks again MR Inc!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Again, you are my hero on here! Thanks man. I'm selling my media centres motherboard, CPU and ram and putting the 8350 in there.
> 
> So I'll only have to spend £250. Can't wait!
> Thanks again MR Inc!


You're welcome my friend, though what was your plan then for the Crossfire config, because i have to tell you that the bottom PCI-E lane on the UD3H is PCI 2.0 and only wired for 4x IIRC so i'm not sure how it would work. The two top ones are 16x/8x but in Crossfire/SLi you get 8x/8x which is fine. So were you going to get another bridge so again what was the plan?

Edit: I'm not sure if it then would be 8x/4x since the bottom PCI-E lane is not the same as the two above, i actually have no clue since I've never faced that kind of problem (well if it is a problem at all) would be nice if somebody could tell me since i actually also want to know.

But if you're just going to use the top two ones then there is nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> You're welcome my friend, though what was your plan then for the Crossfire config, because i have to tell you that the bottom PCI-E lane on the UD3H is PCI 2.0 and only wired for 4x IIRC so i'm not sure how it would work. The two top ones are 16x/8x but in Crossfire/SLi you get 8x/8x which is fine. So were you going to get another bridge so again what was the plan?
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure if it then would be 8x/4x since the bottom PCI-E lane is not the same as the two above, i actually have no clue since I've never faced that kind of problem (well if it is a problem at all)


I think I'm just going to buy a new bridge. It's only £30 ish. I'll have it run 8x 8x. Not a big problem to be honest. I'll have to wait a few weeks first I reckon. Got a lot of bills to pay.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I think I'm just going to buy a new bridge. It's only £30 ish. I'll have it run 8x 8x. Not a big problem to be honest. I'll have to wait a few weeks first I reckon. Got a lot of bills to pay.


Don't worry you ain't loosing much, 8x/8x vs 16/8x or 16x/16x not the biggest of differences tbh, nothing you will be able to see at least, maybe if you run extreme benchmark tests but yeah not even there it's going to matter all that much mate.

And yeah that's one thing i don't miss, paying bills have only done it for a little bit when i had a job and it sure does feel bad to loose 70% of your money or so to bills and taxes. But i sure can't wait to get some work actually, though i hate long days of hard work, i hate long days and nights with nothing to do even more.

Btw STEAM WINTER SALE TOMORROW WOOO.... well if all is going according to plan


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Don't worry you ain't loosing much, 8x/8x vs 16/8x or 16x/16x not the biggest of differences tbh, nothing you will be able to see at least, maybe if you run extreme benchmark tests but yeah not even there it's going to matter all that much mate.
> 
> And yeah that's one thing i don't miss, paying bills have only done it for a little bit when i had a job and it sure does feel bad to loose 70% of your money or so to bills and taxes. But i sure can't wait to get some work actually, though i hate long days of hard work, i hate long days and nights with nothing to do even more.
> 
> Btw STEAM WINTER SALE TOMORROW WOOO.... well if all is going according to plan


Woo!
How you with the job hunting? Any luck?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Woo!
> How you with the job hunting? Any luck?


Sadly no luck yet, the biggest problem i have at the moment is probably the travel time. I live about 2-3 hours away from the capital (depending on where ofc) and that's where all the jobs are really. And up to 3 hours travel time each way is just unacceptable, i don't mind long weekdays but wasting my time like that is just not going to happen. So i have to wait until there is money to move, i can't move myself i have to wait until my mom moves.

My mom is also jobless, she's been fired some months ago and is struggling to find anything. She have worked for over 35 years and yet can't get a job, though she may have some luck here in not too long if going well.

But again i would love to get a job at some point, but i sadly also feel under qualified for most of it, i could as mentioned also take an education but i'm kinda tired of all that, having tried 4 educations without luck (apprenticeship) though again i could take Gymnasium/University but that's a long time to invest into something i'm not even sure i will either like nor get jobs for. But it seems to be the only solution soon, since i'm pretty much all out of options.

But trying to learn school stuff again, having been out of the loop for so long is going to be tough (not impossible but damn near) especially since i hate doing math (algebra and calculus, which is basically all standard mathematics really) i do like chemistry and formulas though since that is something that interests me. And being bad at math/not liking it is going to really kill me in school since it's at least 50% of the education and most jobs require a good level of math, the only job i can think of off the top of my head that doesn't require a high skill level in math are lawyers, well okay also a lot of the visual based like photographer etc.

Which actually brings me to a dream job i always wanted, being a photographer, man that sounds nice, hard as hell but VERY interesting imo.

Anyways long story short i hope i figure my stuff out.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> As long as it's in a 600T, I don't care if it works or not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well be more here and less there!
> 
> Right I was on the verge on buying a sound card then I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


A sound card can be the last thing you purchase because you'll have decent audio on-board anyway, so there's no rush in picking out a card, if you decide to purchase one at all.

This seems to be a pretty hotly debated topic between for and against. Whether the quality is better or not, there may be other features of the card that your on-board audio chip may not have. There was a time when on-board meant basic, and add-on cards were clearly superior. Now however, new motherboards can have very good audio quality. I think you need to skip the audio card, and own the computer and use it for a few months. Then decide, what does an audio card offer you that makes it worth purchasing one? Personally, I would rather put that cash into a better video card or monitor than spend it on a dedicated audio card, unless the card offered something you need that your on-board chip doesn't have.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Sadly no luck yet, the biggest problem i have at the moment is probably the travel time. I live about 2-3 hours away from the capital (depending on where ofc) and that's where all the jobs are really. And up to 3 hours travel time each way is just unacceptable, i don't mind long weekdays but wasting my time like that is just not going to happen. So i have to wait until there is money to move, i can't move myself i have to wait until my mom moves.
> 
> My mom is also jobless, she's been fired some months ago and is struggling to find anything. She have worked for over 35 years and yet can't get a job, though she may have some luck here in not too long if going well.
> 
> But again i would love to get a job at some point, but i sadly also feel under qualified for most of it, i could as mentioned also take an education but i'm kinda tired of all that, having tried 4 educations without luck (apprenticeship) though again i could take Gymnasium/University but that's a long time to invest into something i'm not even sure i will either like nor get jobs for. But it seems to be the only solution soon, since i'm pretty much all out of options.
> 
> But trying to learn school stuff again, having been out of the loop for so long is going to be tough (not impossible but damn near) especially since i hate doing math (algebra and calculus, which is basically all standard mathematics really) i do like chemistry and formulas though since that is something that interests me. And being bad at math/not liking it is going to really kill me in school since it's at least 50% of the education and most jobs require a good level of math, the only job i can think of off the top of my head that doesn't require a high skill level in math are lawyers, well okay also a lot of the visual based like photographer etc.
> 
> Which actually brings me to a dream job i always wanted, being a photographer, man that sounds nice, hard as hell but VERY interesting imo.
> 
> Anyways long story short i hope i figure my stuff out.


You're never under qualified man. There's always work for anyone. You don't have to go out and get an amazingly paid work or a job that requires a lot of qualifications. Have you tried something that you think you're not going to enjoy? Like with me and being a chef, never thought in a million years I'll enjoy cooking. It's not a 5 start hotel but it pays well, people there are awesome. Experiment mate! You'll get there. Again, as I said before. Hard work is more important than qualifications!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> A sound card can be the last thing you purchase because you'll have decent audio on-board anyway, so there's no rush in picking out a card, if you decide to purchase one at all.
> 
> This seems to be a pretty hotly debated topic between for and against. Whether the quality is better or not, there may be other features of the card that your on-board audio chip may not have. There was a time when on-board meant basic, and add-on cards were clearly superior. Now however, new motherboards can have very good audio quality. I think you need to skip the audio card, and own the computer and use it for a few months. Then decide, what does an audio card offer you that makes it worth purchasing one? Personally, I would rather put that cash into a better video card or monitor than spend it on a dedicated audio card, unless the card offered something you need that your on-board chip doesn't have.


You have the same mind set as me brother! I think I'm going to buy one but buy a decent cheap one after i upgrade to the i7. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You're never under qualified man. There's always work for anyone. You don't have to go out and get an amazingly paid work or a job that requires a lot of qualifications. Have you tried something that you think you're not going to enjoy? Like with me and being a chef, never thought in a million years I'll enjoy cooking. It's not a 5 start hotel but it pays well, people there are awesome. Experiment mate! You'll get there. Again, as I said before. Hard work is more important than qualifications!


I totally understand that, trust me when i say i *do* want a job, i don't care if it's something i like or not, the problem lies in there not being anything up for grabs. Of course you can go looking in town or around places but i live in a VERY rural part where it takes hours to get to anything with a reasonable amount of people i.e jobs.

I don't expect starting with something super fancy that would just set me up for a higher mess, i have super low expectations, the other problem is also that i don't even get the chance to try it, not that i don't want to. I mean like i said my mom is even struggling and she has countless of connections, not that i will use that as an excuse i just want to make it clear that this country is in a very poor state currently, at least in my eyes when something as simple as earning a living is impossible when they encourage more educations and trying to get more people in work (which is obviously just statistics and graphs they are looking at if they think we are in good standing). Getting jobs isn't as easy as it used to be hell, it's almost not even possible i mean I've applied for countless retail jobs, not even getting an answer back.

I know this dude that i went on an education with that got fired from one of the biggest ship corporations in the world called Mærsk. He worked as a metalworker/welder, worked there for a good 15 years having also taken the necessary education beforehand. He had to take a standard education (the one i went to for a while) because it was the only place where he then also could get benefits from the government, basically because he also has a family to support (a son and a wife) plus other things like cars and house. So he basically had to live with half of what he was used to, meaning there would be nothing left after tax and bills/food.

That just sucks so hard i can't even imagine it, also he couldn't find work with his description (well no real need for that kind of work) at least not very much it seems. So yeah, and he's 34 btw so it sure must suck.

So ofc i can't say i have it that bad, but it just goes to show that having countless years work experience and many connections doesn't always work and that should be one of the things that at least should work in worst case scenario.

My mom is in the same boat as i mentioned having no job has to go on benefits, which is a hilariously low amount of money you get + the standard 40%+ tax rate which just makes no sence it should be lowered if you get less money apparently not in this pile of ..... government. If she doesn't find anything (by estimations) before about April, she will have to go on the streets basically me included, we don't have any family that really can help with this sort of stuff so that option is out. And i'm not trying to make this a sob story or to make it sound worse than it is, it's just really that bad over here atm. Some might not feel it and i say good for them, but it sure feels bad being the ones getting the back end.

Sorry for the long dreary post i just made, it just sits in the back of my mind all the time. SOOOO anyways if all goes well i wont be pestering you guys with my sob stories, and don't get me wrong i'm not depressed in any way, but sometimes i feel like i'm close.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Well I come bearing news, the wifey bought me a 540 so I'll be retiring my 600t. I might end up selling my MNPCTech Acrylic panel on the market place though on the site and will let yall know when and if that happens.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Well I come bearing news, the wifey bought me a 540 so I'll be retiring my 600t. I might end up selling my MNPCTech Acrylic panel on the market place though on the site and will let yall know when and if that happens.


That's terrible news! We're running out of 600Ters


----------



## ssgtnubb

Nah just a change in the ebb and flow man.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That's terrible news! We're running out of 600Ters


I'm still here


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Just wait until the 600T V2 is released then we will have tonnes more people in here (hopefully) if not i'd buy one for sure

500th post yay (╯°Д°）╯︵/(.□ . \)


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Just wait until the 600T V2 is released then we will have tonnes more people in here (hopefully) if not i'd buy one for sure
> 
> 500th post yay (╯°Д°）╯︵/(.□ . \)


We don't want any new people









The original case is the true Graphite case! Rabble rabble rabblle.

I fear change!

Also great ;D


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> We don't want any new people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original case is the true Graphite case! Rabble rabble rabblle.
> 
> I fear change!
> 
> Also great ;D


I hate change. Can't we all just but as 600T?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I hate change. Can't we all just but as 600T?


Let's start our own club!

"The superior corsair graphite club"?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Let's start our own club!
> 
> "The superior corsair graphite club"?


The superior Corsair Graphite club - where no one is allowed to buy another case. EVER.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> The superior Corsair Graphite club - where no one is allowed to buy another case. EVER.


"NO TRAITORS ALLOWED"!

I still think a certain 750D thread should be renamed "The Traitor Thread"


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

At least I kept my 600T. Sure, the only thing in the case at the moment are a few fans, but it's still sitting on the floor next to my desk.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> At least I kept my 600T. Sure, the only thing in the case at the moment are a few fans, *but it's still sitting on the floor next to my desk.*


You use it as a night stand?? Dam near big enough lol.

Got my case cut for the 400mm radiator and did some other unique mods. Since I had to cut out so much of the case, I added some hidden reinforcements and they actually worked better than I though








Will post some pictures when Im done, but I doubt it will be this year. Decided to upgrade to Haswell over Ivy because of the local MC. Now I just need to exchange it.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Switching cases for me is a good and cheap way to scratch the update/upgrade itch to help keep this love and hobby in check otherwise my wife would divorce me.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Switching cases for me is a good and cheap way to scratch the update/upgrade itch to help keep this love and hobby in check otherwise my wife would divorce me.


Hahaha. I doubt that. As she's the one who bought you the 540 Air!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Well... lol she know's I love tech and it keeps us up to date, ya.... not going to make excuses.....

What we talking bout again.....?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Well... lol she know's I love tech and it keeps us up to date, ya.... not going to make excuses.....
> 
> What we talking bout again.....?


Beer.


----------



## EliteReplay

i was thinking on upgrading to a 750D, but honestly its not really needed other than just looking differently... the 600T is so sexy... ther is no other case that looks like this one imo... i just hope if corsair does a 700T looks as sexy as this one but has more feactures. i would like to get better air flow btw.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i was thinking on upgrading to a 750D, but honestly its not really needed other than just looking differently... the 600T is so sexy... ther is no other case that looks like this one imo... i just hope if corsair does a 700T looks as sexy as this one but has more feactures. i would like to get better air flow btw.


All I want is better clearance for the top radiator. The rest I can work around it.


----------



## Krullmeister

As I worked with my rig I got so tempted to make an m-atx rig... My darling is a bit on the "chunky" size. At least she doesn't nag that often.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> "NO TRAITORS ALLOWED"!
> 
> I still think a certain 750D thread should be renamed "The Traitor Thread"










Cnt we all just get along no need to be calling each other names....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> At least I kept my 600T. Sure, the only thing in the case at the moment are a few fans, but it's still sitting on the floor next to my desk.


I'm still a member for the fact that i still have my custom made corsair acrylic panel....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> All I want is better clearance for the top radiator. The rest I can work around it.


Corsair 750d


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cnt we all just get along no need to be calling each other names....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a member for the fact that i still have my custom made corsair acrylic panel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 750d


This guy only come on too stand up for his 750D.

More like 750Douche.








where have you been!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I'm always around,and even tho i no longer have the case this is still one of the coolest clubs on OCN







so i cant keep away....I really hope they do make a 600t v2 i would so get that case,how's the build coming along....?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I'm always around,and even tho i no longer have the case this is still one of the coolest clubs on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i cant keep away....I really hope they do make a 600t v2 i would so get that case,how's the build coming along....?


It's good mate. Got the tubing and fittings so after work, I'm going to do the last 2 tubes. Then then it on, but I'm about 40% into the build still got a lot to do.

Man I've been browsing around and seeing peoples builds. I wish I had as much money as some of them. Crazy what they're putting in.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I know what you mean i wanted to redo my loop and add another 240 rad or just change out the fans to something like NB12-3 or AP-15 but i wont be off my crutches for atleast another 3-4 weeks so i cant redo or lift anything at the moment so no christmas present for me....







I' gonna stop looking at other people build just makes you want to spend more and more money....







Cnt wait to see what you've done with your build....


----------



## Ice Reign

Did you end up settling on a board for your 4770k yet Rec?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Did you end up settling on a board for your 4770k yet Rec?


Yes mate, getting the gigabyte. I can't remember the name. The silver blue and black one, I'm going to finish this build first. Then in 2-4 weeks time but the 4770k. Christmas has drained all my money haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I know what you mean i wanted to redo my loop and add another 240 rad or just change out the fans to something like NB12-3 or AP-15 but i wont be off my crutches for atleast another 3-4 weeks so i cant redo or lift anything at the moment so no christmas present for me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I' gonna stop looking at other people build just makes you want to spend more and more money....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cnt wait to see what you've done with your build....


What the hell have you done?! Don't tell me you tried to be a super hero for a day! Hope your all right though!

Me too mate . This is crazy for me. Completely out of my comfort zone but can't wait to see it perform.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What the hell have you done?! Don't tell me you tried to be a super hero for a day! Hope your all right though!
> 
> Me too mate . This is crazy for me. Completely out of my comfort zone but can't wait to see it perform.


I had my ACL reconstruction done just over 3 weeks ago,so i have to be on crutches plus wear a knee brace for 6 weeks....Hopefully only 3 weeks to go....







So i cnt do anything to my loop right now as much as i want to....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> i7 4770k + motherboard or Xbox One?
> A lot of money coming in in a few months. So...


4770k + new motherboard!









Its been awhile since I've posted anything on OCN as I've been busy preparing for christmas celebrations and what not. Also, I recently upgraded my rig haha. Nothing major(wc loop) as of yet, but a 4770k and Max VI Formula







Heres a pic:


I will take some better shots with my DSLR soon


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 4770k + new motherboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been awhile since I've posted anything on OCN as I've been busy preparing for christmas celebrations and what not. Also, I recently upgraded my rig haha. Nothing major(wc loop) as of yet, but a 4770k and Max VI Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic:
> 
> 
> I will take some better shots with my DSLR soon


Yeah I decided that AND an Xbox one. Why not? I earn money to spend money right? Problem is still don't know what board to get. That is one sexy board! Wished it was blue though .


----------



## Gyrael

Man, I want one of those...


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys help me with the planning of the tubes, its so limited what i can do...

Also I never plan ahead so I'm running out of tubes


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys help me with the planning of the tubes, its so limited what i can do...
> 
> Also I never plan ahead so I'm running out of tubes


Hey man. I would try this (we didn't get a complete picture of the inside of your case). I would try and keep everything square. No strange angles or diagonals.



Just the red parts.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hey man. I would try this (we didn't get a complete picture of the inside of your case). I would try and keep everything square. No strange angles or diagonals.
> 
> 
> 
> Just the red parts.


Time to get more fittings then. Jesus, spent £40 on tubing alone.
I'm gonna have a break for a few days i think. Thanks MEGA.
Also. The bottom tubing isnt actually connected,, its just there for reference.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah I decided that AND an Xbox one. Why not? I earn money to spend money right? Problem is still don't know what board to get. That is one sexy board! Wished it was blue though .


Why not? _because_ WHY? it's inferior peasant technology why would you need that exactly? To play "exclusives" sorry but there are like what 3-4? And those that are coming like Titanfall and The Division, is also going to be released on PC + there will be games like Watch Dogs and The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt for that smooth 60fps+ gameplay with superior graphics.

Okay i'll cut you some slack there are games like Halo 5, Destiny and Quantum Break but that's about it, paying 400£ for just that is a little bit overkill for peasant graphics and some good titles.

GLORIOUS PC MASTER RACE FOR EVER!!!


ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY GABEN AND HIS AMAZING DEALS THOU SHALL NEVER SINK TO SUCH LEVELS


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Now that you have that in mind let's take a look at how Xbox One did at the release.








_The views and events expressed here are abridged so keep that in mind_ . . . still hilarious and pretty accurate


----------



## Recr3ational

I like collecting. Consoles, cards, posters. I'm swear I'm a hoarder.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I like collecting. Consoles, cards, posters. I'm swear I'm a hoarder.


Still though take a look above ^^ at the videos, i still think you will crack a smile


----------



## Recr3ational

Tips to do acrylic:
1: Don't do it.
2: Don't do it.
3:If you must do it. DONT
4: Buy plenty of tubing.


----------



## ssgtnubb

So tell us how u really feel on the tubing subject


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> So tell us how u really feel on the tubing subject


If you have options it's easy. But as I have limited options. It's really annoying. The fact that this has to come out of that and go into this etc.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Why not? _because_ WHY? it's inferior peasant technology why would you need that exactly? To play "exclusives" sorry but there are like what 3-4? And those that are coming like Titanfall and The Division, is also going to be released on PC + there will be games like Watch Dogs and The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt for that smooth 60fps+ gameplay with superior graphics.
> 
> Okay i'll cut you some slack there are games like Halo 5, Destiny and Quantum Break but that's about it, paying 400£ for just that is a little bit overkill for peasant graphics and some good titles.
> 
> GLORIOUS PC MASTER RACE FOR EVER!!!
> 
> 
> ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY GABEN AND HIS AMAZING DEALS THOU SHALL NEVER SINK TO SUCH LEVELS


LOL that slaughtered me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Tips to do acrylic:
> 1: Don't do it.
> 2: Don't do it.
> 3:If you must do it. DONT
> 4: Buy plenty of tubing.


I'll be honest with you dood. I was to initially go for acrylic tubing for my build. But after seeing countless videos it didn't take me long to ditch that idea seeing it would also be more expensive.... And I knew that I wouldn't be able to get it right, ending up spending even more money. Though, I may do it sometime but not anywhere soon lol

Good luck my friend


----------



## Darylrese

Hey guys how is everyone?

Been having big issues with my PC recently, it keeps either crashing or turning off all of a sudden like there's a powercut then coming back on again after about 3 seconds....no idea what to do. Have stripped it down, cleaned everything, put graphics cards back to stock clocks and BIO's.

After about 3 loops of Valley, it just cuts out like someone pulled the plug! Hope my PSU isn't faulty, it's not a cheap one!


----------



## Darylrese

Ok so I wrote that and PC went off and now won't turn back on again it just makes a loud click noise goes off then back on over and over for about 2 seconds...I'm guessing it has to be a faulty PSU and I have no money left because of Christmas


----------



## Darylrese

OK think I just found the problem! I touched my 24pin connector (in a non sexual way) and it booted up...wiggled the wires and it went off again! I have just taken my 24pin extension out and replaced for a new one and booted straight up! Lets hope this fixes it!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OK think I just found the problem! I touched my 24pin connector (in a non sexual way) and it booted up...wiggled the wires and it went off again! I have just taken my 24pin extension out and replaced for a new one and booted straight up! Lets hope this fixes it!


Hello old friend!
Nice to see you back on!
I reckon that was your problem then? One of the pins in the extension probably wriggled out!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OK think I just found the problem! I touched my 24pin connector (in a non sexual way) and it booted up...wiggled the wires and it went off again! I have just taken my 24pin extension out and replaced for a new one and booted straight up! Lets hope this fixes it!


good that you've been able to isolate the problem mate. Even if it's the PSU is faulty, don't you have some warranty for it?


----------



## Xylene

Look mom no hard drives!

Just SSD (which is behind the 5.25" bay) and ODD.


----------



## Darylrese

Alex get your ass on Skype!

Yes lads, think it was the problem! One of the pins was slightly loose, hasn't crashed or turned off yet since changing it.....fingers crossed!!! Luckily I had a spare black braided 24pin extension









I think the HX1050 comes with a 7 year warrant IIRC


----------



## Darylrese

Check out what was happening to my PC...seems ok since I replaced the 24pin extension!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Wow is all I can say lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Maybe it was a SOS signal? Trying to call for attention. At least you fixed it.

Also mega, I considered what you said about my tubing. I manage to PLAN my loop. I should of done it at the start but oh well.

All I'm waiting on is to get some fittings. That should eliminate most of my problem. Haven't been on my computer for nearly a month now. Having withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Darylrese

haha maybe it was! Good job i'm a techy and knew roughly what the issue was! It was only ever going to be the PSU with a problem like this! Intially thought it might have been the GPU as I was getting crashes and artifacting but when this started happening I knew to look over the PSU









My gf is getting me one of those new EVGA SLI bridges for Christmas which should look pretty good, it wont light up though as I have GTX 670's. The SLI bridge I have now is a bit loose fitting and every so often dark screens will flicker or turn red! This should be resolved with the new SLI bridge!

BTW Azroy, I spoke to SCAN on the phone the other day about my order for the above as they sent me a 'your parcel is delayed' email and the customer service people were rude as hell! I'm not surprised they screwed you over before!

Anyway they sent an email to say it was delayed then it turned up an hour later???? Pretty confusing!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha maybe it was! Good job i'm a techy and knew roughly what the issue was! It was only ever going to be the PSU with a problem like this! Intially thought it might have been the GPU as I was getting crashes and artifacting but when this started happening I knew to look over the PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gf is getting me one of those new EVGA SLI bridges for Christmas which should look pretty good, it wont light up though as I have GTX 670's. The SLI bridge I have now is a bit loose fitting and every so often dark screens will flicker or turn red! This should be resolved with the new SLI bridge!
> 
> BTW Azroy, I spoke to SCAN on the phone the other day about my order for the above as they sent me a 'your parcel is delayed' email and the customer service people were rude as hell! I'm not surprised they screwed you over before!
> 
> Anyway they sent an email to say it was delayed then it turned up an hour later???? Pretty confusing!


See! I told you! Now you felt my pain, apart from I had to wait a month. I ended up canceling it and getting it off overclockers. I don't buy from scan anymore.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Check out what was happening to my PC...seems ok since I replaced the 24pin extension!


why would you film vertically ;.;

Glad to hear you finally worked that out though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,

What you think? Just missing a few fittings and one more tube.
I like it though.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> What you think? Just missing a few fittings and one more tube.
> I like it though.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> What you think? Just missing a few fittings and one more tube.
> I like it though.


That's a tremendous improvement.

Guessing you'll have another one going from the CPU to the 240 rad and then another one from the res / or 200mm rad to the 240 rad?

Only worried it might look a bit empty at the bottom with so much focus on the top part









You gonna use the HDD cage?

Also, congrats Rec! You passed Daryl in # of posts in this club







Welcome to the glorious top 3 ;D


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That's a tremendous improvement.
> 
> Guessing you'll have another one going from the CPU to the 240 rad and then another one from the res / or 200mm rad to the 240 rad?
> 
> Only worried it might look a bit empty at the bottom with so much focus on the top part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna use the HDD cage?


No just need one from the cpu to the 240, the longer "L" tube is meant to be connected to the 240 but i dont have a spare 90 degree fitting.
The bottom is going to be covered with a mid plate with design on it, so it wont be empty.
With the HHD cage, I'm gonna cut it and hide it underneath the mid plate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Looks good AZ,now you have me thinking about going acrylic....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Also, congrats Rec! You passed Daryl in # of posts in this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the glorious top 3 ;D


How do you find that out btw? Always wanted to know & thank you its a great honor.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Looks good AZ,now you have me thinking about going acrylic....


DO IT! Stick it in a 600T!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> DO IT! Stick it in a 600T!


HAHAHAHA nice try....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> HAHAHAHA nice try....


Cmmonnnnn! You know you want to.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Time to get more fittings then. Jesus, spent £40 on tubing alone.
> I'm gonna have a break for a few days i think. Thanks MEGA.
> Also. The bottom tubing isnt actually connected,, its just there for reference.


You were still doing a good job and I'm sure it still would have turned out great the way you were going.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> What you think? Just missing a few fittings and one more tube.
> I like it though.


That's more like it. Good job,.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You were still doing a good job and I'm sure it still would have turned out great the way you were going.
> That's more like it. Good job,.


Thanks for the help!
Can't wait, I miss my pc haha


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey AZ which brand/size acrylic and fittings did you use also what did you use to heat the acrylic up and do the bends....?


----------



## Gyrael

That looks pretty amazing, Rec. Your effort is paying off.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey AZ which brand/size acrylic and fittings did you use also what did you use to heat the acrylic up and do the bends....?


Primochill Ghost rigid fittings and acrylic tubes. They're abit more expensive but they're decent and doesn't chip when you cut it. 10mm ID 13mm OD. I used a heat gun to bend the tubes. Oh and you need to buy the rubber to go inside the tube when you bend it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> That looks pretty amazing, Rec. Your effort is paying off.


Thanks brother, really appreciate it.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Primochill Ghost rigid fittings and acrylic tubes. They're abit more expensive but they're decent and doesn't chip when you cut it. 10mm ID 13mm OD. I used a heat gun to bend the tubes. Oh and you need to buy the rubber to go inside the tube when you bend it.


Yeah i know about the rubber tubing to go inside and also about the heat gun.was just wondering if you used it or a blow dryer,i was more looking at the revolver rigid fittings....I'm thinking i might do it,but it's more a want than a need for the fact i'm already under water,if i do infact go ahead with it will be more for the challenge than anything else....


----------



## AlDyer

Anybody want to donate me a 400mm Monsta rad now that its christmas, I can always mod the case to fit one more thing


----------



## Radiant93

Games and Gadgets Expo 2013 happening right now











Spoiler: Project Orzhov v2.0


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> why would you film vertically ;.;
> 
> Glad to hear you finally worked that out though.


Cos I grabbed my phone quickly and just shoved it on record...didn't realise I was filming for the next blockbuster movie...sorry!!!!


----------



## Recr3ational

I got 2 more builds coming up guys. As sides projects. I bought the cheapest ugliest stuff and seeing if I can make somehing out of it.


----------



## Darylrese

Cool, what are you going to use them for?

Anyone on here getting anything new for their PC this Christmas? Only 2 days to go!!!


----------



## Gyrael

Not quite for christmas, but I'm getting a second 660 Ti and an EVGA 750G power supply.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cool, what are you going to use them for?
> 
> Anyone on here getting anything new for their PC this Christmas? Only 2 days to go!!!


Well with the money from my bonus and Christmas, I'm getting my self a gigabyte board and an i7 4770k.

And with the pc, I'm just building them and selling one and keeping one for my girlfriend. Time for her to upgrade I think.

Oh guys I'm getting a pay rise next year. Again. Yay!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cool, what are you going to use them for?
> 
> Anyone on here getting anything new for their PC this Christmas? Only 2 days to go!!!


Not anything for christmas, will see if I'll pull the trigger on a new GPU if there's a sale or something like that.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Not anything for christmas, will see if I'll pull the trigger on a new GPU if there's a sale or something like that.


What you thinking of buying?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cool, what are you going to use them for?
> 
> Anyone on here getting anything new for their PC this Christmas? Only 2 days to go!!!


I have three things on my mind... it depends on how much money I have left after buying presents and stuffs... But it's something to replace the oldest piece of hardware I have.... I'm gonna keep it undisclosed though, until I buy it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well with the money from my bonus and Christmas, I'm getting my self a gigabyte board and an i7 4770k.
> 
> And with the pc, I'm just building them and selling one and keeping one for my girlfriend. Time for her to upgrade I think.
> 
> Oh guys I'm getting a pay rise next year. Again. Yay!


omg lucky lol xD

Nice









My boss doesn't give anyone a raise for like... 4 years >_> greedy f







er...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What you thinking of buying?


780 or 780ti, depends a bit on what price and all that. And if I really need one... my 680 is still doing fairly well on most games at 1440p


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I found out on Friday that my company is making an exception to the rules for me and will allow me to cash out the 140 hours of unused vacation time I still have for the year. I'm thinking a 4770k and new mobo may be my New Year's resolution.









I'm not convinced yet though. And if I don't buy a new microwave oven first a certain someone may castrate me in my sleep.


----------



## Darylrese

All sounds good lads









I am getting one of those EVGA SLI Bridges as my ribbon is a bit dodgy, but that's about it.

Will save a little to upgrade to Maxwell in 2014









Not mine but shows the SLI Bridge fitted, looks pretty smart! LED won't light up till I get new GPU's though and not the cheapest product at £23 but i'm not paying


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Anyone on here getting anything new for their PC this Christmas? Only 2 days to go!!!


Getting a Ducky Shine 3 TKL (MX Reds), a new power supply (Cooler Master V850), some Audioengine A2+ speakers and a H100i


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cool, what are you going to use them for?
> 
> Anyone on here getting anything new for their PC this Christmas? Only 2 days to go!!!


My wife is getting me another 240 rad for christmas to mount in the front of my case,if only she would pay for the extra fans and fittings too....


----------



## AlDyer

I'm propably getting a 290 and a waterblock after new year or so. Can't wait


----------



## Recr3ational

Daryl you putting your gpu under water soon?


----------



## roflcopter159

Hey, so I have just come upon an i7 860 and 8gb of Samsung ram for free. I have everything besides a video card and a motherboard available. Would it be worth it to spend some money and get it up and running for my dad to use for some light gaming? I'm not 100% sure it will work, it was taken out of a Dell XPS 8100 with a video card problem. Thoughts?


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey, so I have just come upon an i7 860 and 8gb of Samsung ram for free. I have everything besides a video card and a motherboard available. Would it be worth it to spend some money and get it up and running for my dad to use for some light gaming? I'm not 100% sure it will work, it was taken out of a Dell XPS 8100 with a video card problem. Thoughts?


I'd do it. That is a decent start to a pretty good gaming rig.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey, so I have just come upon an i7 860 and 8gb of Samsung ram for free. I have everything besides a video card and a motherboard available. Would it be worth it to spend some money and get it up and running for my dad to use for some light gaming? I'm not 100% sure it will work, it was taken out of a Dell XPS 8100 with a video card problem. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do it. That is a decent start to a pretty good gaming rig.
Click to expand...

This generation is about a year or so older than my knowledge goes. What would you recommend spending on this? I want to try and keep it cheap, but I don't know which motherboards are decent, let alone where to buy one. I will also need a gpu but don't want to get one that will be heavily bottlenecked by the 860. Once again though, cost is key. Thoughts?


----------



## Darkcyde

^^ Budget? What parts do you already have? PSU wattage? What size case(mATX, ATX, eATX, mITX)?


----------



## roflcopter159

Budget is really just as cheap as possible, ideally around $250 or less. I have everything but a video card and a motherboard.


----------



## Darkcyde

*Motherboard*

*GPU*

~$270 with 2GB 256bit GPU that won't bottleneck the i7 860. If he or you plan on overclocking, I would maybe get a different board. If not, that Intel board should work fine.


----------



## roflcopter159

Oh, I will also need a CPU Cooler. I have a Phanteks PH-TC14CS I could use, but I don't know if that is compatible with socket 1156


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Oh, I will also need a CPU Cooler. I have a Phanteks PH-TC14CS I could use, but I don't know if that is compatible with socket 1156


That CPU cooler will work with LGA 1156 according to *Newegg*


----------



## roflcopter159

Alright, awesome! I think I'll work towards getting this up and running next then


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Alright, awesome! I think I'll work towards getting this up and running next then


Feel free to post some pics when you're done. I like to see folks souping up an old rig.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Alright, awesome! I think I'll work towards getting this up and running next then
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post some pics when you're done. I like to see folks souping up an old rig.
Click to expand...

Haha, will do, though it may be a while before I get the money together


----------



## Darkcyde

Here's a P55 MSi board brand new for $100 shipped

*eBay*


----------



## Recr3ational

So I went into my "Cupboard of Doom" I have so many parts laying around.

OCZ 750w bronze
AM3+ motherboard
2 x GeForce 295
Fx 4100
Cooler Master V6 cooler
HD 6770
Like a million of budget ram.
8ish fans.

after I upgrade to i7 im gonna have the FX8350 + UD5

Jesus guys, I think I'm a hoarder.

Oh guys. I have a MSI 580, it works but it comes up with green artifacts when I turn it on. Ideas? Can I fix it? As far as I'm aware it's not drivers issue. Does the gpu bios has anything to do with it?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Here's a P55 MSi board brand new for $100 shipped
> 
> *eBay*


As I said earlier, I don't know much about this socket/chipset. Is this a solid board or at least a better one than what you had linked to earlier?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Oh guys. I have a MSI 580, it works but it comes up with green artifacts when I turn it on. Ideas? Can I fix it? As far as I'm aware it's not drivers issue. Does the gpu bios has anything to do with it?


By artifacts do you mean small green "dots" or "pixels" randomly appearing on the screen? If so it sounds like the videocard itself basically being on it's last breath, it can possibly also be the connection i.e DVI or HDMI being of really bad quality or just damaged. I have had the same problem, never really found out which it was but pretty damn certain it's the HDMI i use for the 42" LED TV i have, since it's really only there it shows up.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Getting a Ducky Shine 3 TKL (MX Reds), a new power supply (Cooler Master V850), some Audioengine A2+ speakers and a H100i


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Daryl you putting your gpu under water soon?


A very PC related Christmas for you then mate! - I have the DuckyShine Year of The Snake MX Cherry blacks, great keyboard! I tried red's one on a Corsair K95 but they were far too light for me.

No Az, I have had my GTX 670's for well over a year now, I don't see the point in spending £300 on putting them under water when they are this old now. I'm going to wait for Maxwell in 2014, upgrade then and WC them as close to release as possible so that I get decent useage out of them!


----------



## Krullmeister

I approve of anyone buying a Ducky...


----------



## Recr3ational

I'm considering of getting a shine, but I want so many things. So little money.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> By artifacts do you mean small green "dots" or "pixels" randomly appearing on the screen? If so it sounds like the videocard itself basically being on it's last breath, it can possibly also be the connection i.e DVI or HDMI being of really bad quality or just damaged. I have had the same problem, never really found out which it was but pretty damn certain it's the HDMI i use for the 42" LED TV i have, since it's really only there it shows up.


There's green pixels everywhere. Maybe I'll just use it as decorations.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> There's green pixels everywhere. Maybe I'll just use it as decorations.


Yep what i imagined, the same thing happened to mine luckily it was just the HDMI cable (at least what i think it was) since when i use my 1440p monitor with DL-DVI there is no green dots. So if anything try different cables, it doesn't hurt even though it might be the same cable you use for your main rig.

Just try a little bit of everything i.e monitor and cables to see if it changes anything.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yep what i imagined, the same thing happened to mine luckily it was just the HDMI cable (at least what i think it was) since when i use my 1440p monitor with DL-DVI there is no green dots. So if anything try different cables, it doesn't hurt even though it might be the same cable you use for your main rig.
> 
> Just try a little bit of everything i.e monitor and cables to see if it changes anything.


I tried the VGA and the DVI same problem. I haven't got a mini hdmi problem.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Maybe try the shake and bake method, I've heard that cooking a GPU a bit in a oven, not kidding here, will fix pixelation issue's like that on an old dog GPU. Linky


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Maybe try the shake and bake method, I've heard that cooking a GPU a bit in a oven, not kidding here, will fix pixelation issue's like that on an old dog GPU. Linky


That's sounds like fun. Might have to do it just as an experiment. Thanks nubbs!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That's sounds like fun. Might have to do it just as an experiment. Thanks nubbs!


But the real question is, will it blend?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> But the real question is, will it blend?


Maybe I'll try it if everything else fails. Start my own "Will it blend" series.


----------



## Radiant93

I just want to share


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> I just want to share


Shweet! Congratulations.


----------



## Darylrese

Sweet looking rig man!!!

What's everyone buying in the steam sale then? I have so far picked up Dishonored for £3.67 and Witcher 2 for £3.67!

Got quite a few steam wallet vouchers coming in for Christmas so looking to get some more bargains! Any recommendations?

I'm thinking of picking up Hitman Absolution and Dead Space 2?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sweet looking rig man!!!
> 
> What's everyone buying in the steam sale then? I have so far picked up Dishonored for £3.67 and Witcher 2 for £3.67!
> 
> Got quite a few steam wallet vouchers coming in for Christmas so looking to get some more bargains! Any recommendations?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up Hitman Absolution and Dead Space 2?


hitman was a downer mate. They ruined the game in my opinion. Dead space i havent played so i dont know.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Getting a Ducky Shine 3 TKL (MX Reds), a new power supply (Cooler Master V850), some Audioengine A2+ speakers and a H100i
> 
> 
> 
> A very PC related Christmas for you then mate! - I have the DuckyShine Year of The Snake MX Cherry blacks, great keyboard! I tried red's one on a Corsair K95 but they were far too light for me.
Click to expand...

I tend to do this every year. I can't normally afford buying things for my computer regularly so I usually make most to all of my gifts computer related.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sweet looking rig man!!!
> 
> What's everyone buying in the steam sale then? I have so far picked up Dishonored for £3.67 and Witcher 2 for £3.67!
> 
> Got quite a few steam wallet vouchers coming in for Christmas so looking to get some more bargains! Any recommendations?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up Hitman Absolution and Dead Space 2?


I have bought the Bioshock Infinite Season Pass for $5 and Reus for $2.49. Not sure what else I will buy, but it probably won't be much


----------



## Gyrael

As a fan of the design choices in the original Dead Space, just the first 45 minutes of the second one made me quit. If that's any help.

I recommend Chivalry if it goes on sale again. Gone Home is my favorite game of the year (although I haven't played Papers, Please or The Stanley Parable yet), so I'd recommend that as well.


----------



## roflcopter159

Chivalry is currently up for votes. I have it too and also recommend it highly. It's rather difficult at first but once you start to get the hang of it, it's a great game to kill an hour or three


----------



## Gyrael

Yeah, that game is one of the best competitive multiplayer games to come out in a really long time, I think.

Edit: Oh, also, Dark Souls is a masterpiece game. So get it. Everyone.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Ducktales and TMNT here


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Ducktales and TMNT here


Haha awesome! And Rayman?









I can't say i'm a huge fan of fantasy type games and multiplayer. I more or less just play single player on every game then leave it to collect dust haha


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys any of you own a datavac....? I was going to get a rad from the wife and a couple more fans,but now i'm gonna invest in a datavac instead....


----------



## Darylrese

Nope! As in the electronic duster?? Doubt it's worth the £90 price tag over here in the UK!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nope! As in the electronic duster?? Doubt it's worth the £90 price tag over here in the UK!


It's $140 here....I'm going to invest in one for cleaning my rads,without have to drain the loop and take them out....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys any of you own a datavac....? I was going to get a rad from the wife and a couple more fans,but now i'm gonna invest in a datavac instead....


I have a air bed pump that does exactly the same thing, cost me £20, datavac is over rated i think. You can get a leaf blower for £90.

Also has anyone got Borderlands 2? I played the first one on the xbox buying the second one now.

Reaper, get the rad, i repeat, GET THE RAD. Buy a decent pump with hose. You can thank me later.


----------



## carmal

Selamat Pagi.....Recr3ational.....i just build my PC running with water...




























....in leak test stage...









can give me any advice...??


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I have a air bed pump that does exactly the same thing, cost me £20, datavac is over rated i think. You can get a leaf blower for £90.
> 
> Also has anyone got Borderlands 2? I played the first one on the xbox buying the second one now.
> 
> Reaper, get the rad, i repeat, GET THE RAD. Buy a decent pump with hose. You can thank me later.


What am i going to do with a leaf blower....







We do have an air bed pump tho,never thought of using that,will still get the datavac tho....How powerful is the pressure on the air bed pump....?

[email protected] carmal,when you water cool you need 1x120 per core/block plus an extra 120,you have 3x120 cooling 4 cores i dnt think your temps will be that good....So you would need 480mm of radiator space plus another 120 to make 600mm of rad space....


----------



## Mergatroid

Oh man. Lucky day. I must have done something nice that has come around to pay me back.

A buddy of mine I have known for about 35 years inherited about $60K from an aunt. So he came into town with Christmas presents.

Talk about being generous. He bought me a ASUS Sabertooth Z87 with 8GB of HyperX Black and an i7 4770K.

That's the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me in my entire life. I have to work a half day tomorrow and then I get two days off, so guess what I'll be doing......

I bought him a nice aged bottle of Crown Royal Canadian Whiskey, so I know he'll be enjoying himself too.

Gee, and I wasn't planning on upgrading my computer for another year or two.....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Selamat Pagi.....Recr3ational.....i just build my PC running with water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....in leak test stage...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can give me any advice...??


Selamat Malam brother,

I agree with Reaper. You don't have enough radiators
BUT if the temps are okay then I think it should be okay.

Just make sure your temps are okay on everything.
My father is in Kuala Lumpur at the moment!
I asked him to bring me some stuff back.
Haha

Just make sure two things.
The temps are okay and make sure your pump is strong enough to push all that water.

I don't think I have enough radiators to be honest.

Keep us updated.

EDIT: Also how much in RM did it cost you for the blocks and stuff? Did you buy it in Malaysia or abroad?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Oh man. Lucky day. I must have done something nice that has come around to pay me back.
> 
> A buddy of mine I have known for about 35 years inherited about $60K from an aunt. So he came into town with Christmas presents.
> 
> Talk about being generous. He bought me a ASUS Sabertooth Z87 with 8GB of HyperX Black and an i7 4770K.
> 
> That's the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me in my entire life. I have to work a half day tomorrow and then I get two days off, so guess what I'll be doing......
> 
> I bought him a nice aged bottle of Crown Royal Canadian Whiskey, so I know he'll be enjoying himself too.
> 
> Gee, and I wasn't planning on upgrading my computer for another year or two.....


I'm sure you deserve it mate.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> What am i going to do with a leaf blower....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have an air bed pump tho,never thought of using that,will still get the datavac tho....How powerful is the pressure on the air bed pump....?
> .


I don't know on the pump but it does well. Well with the leaf blower, you could leave your computer a few metres away and blow all the dust with one spray hahaha,


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Selamat Malam brother,
> 
> I agree with Reaper. You don't have enough radiators
> BUT if the temps are okay then I think it should be okay.
> 
> Just make sure your temps are okay on everything.
> My father is in Kuala Lumpur at the moment!
> I asked him to bring me some stuff back.
> Haha
> 
> Just make sure two things.
> The temps are okay and make sure your pump is strong enough to push all that water.
> 
> I don't think I have enough radiators to be honest.
> 
> Keep us updated.
> 
> EDIT: Also how much in RM did it cost you for the blocks and stuff? Did you buy it in Malaysia or abroad?


Selamat Malam Brother...

so do i need extra rad or fan on rad..?? sorry fro the stupid question...hahaha....i'm new for this setup...

if more rad..which space can i put on this 600 T...





















i've no idea where to place another 2 x 120 or 1 x 240 rad...any advise.?

did you told your father to "Tapau" Nasi Lemak Antarabangsa"






























...In RM 1,800.00 ....including the eisberg 240 L.....i get it from A.P.E.S ...in Wangsa Maju Malaysia...hehehe

another thing...are my pump are power enough to support future upgrading?? i use EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0...and can this reservoir be replace??


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Selamat Malam Brother...
> 
> so do i need extra rad or fan on rad..?? sorry fro the stupid question...hahaha....i'm new for this setup...
> 
> if more rad..which space can i put on this 600 T...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've no idea where to place another 2 x 120 or 1 x 240 rad...any advise.?


You need extra rads,for your setup you need atleast 480mm of rads space,however 600mm would be better,you can mod the top of the case to fit a 360mm rad,and the front to fit a 200mm rad along with the 120mm you have in the rear....









EDIT....I dnt know much about pumps so the other guys can chime in on that....


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You need extra rads,for your setup you need atleast 480mm of rads space,however 600mm would be better,you can mod the top of the case to fit a 360mm rad,and the front to fit a 200mm rad along with the 120mm you have in the rear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT....I dnt know much about pumps so the other guys can chime in on that....


thanks mate...now i see what you mean for extra rads....





















...

maybe another upgrade...because in Malaysia these stuff so expensive...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Selamat Malam Brother...
> 
> so do i need extra rad or fan on rad..?? sorry fro the stupid question...hahaha....i'm new for this setup...
> 
> if more rad..which space can i put on this 600 T...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've no idea where to place another 2 x 120 or 1 x 240 rad...any advise.?
> 
> did you told your father to "Tapau" Nasi Lemak Antarabangsa"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...In RM 1,800.00 ....including the eisberg 240 L.....i get it from A.P.E.S ...in Wangsa Maju Malaysia...hehehe
> 
> another thing...are my pump are power enough to support future upgrading?? i use EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0...and can this reservoir be replace??


Best thing I think, is you buy a 200mm rad to put at the front. IF the pump is strong enough run all three rads. If not I think the 240 and 200 should be enough.

With the EK pump, I don't think you can replace the res. It seems all combos they usually stuck together.

You say that, I actually cooked Nasi Lemak tonight, not as good as Malaysia for 1RM but similar! Can't get nice ikan bilis in the UK. Though I do miss Roti Canai, haven't had that in a few years.

£1 = 5.38RM (Ringgit going down?)
1800RM = £334.46

For that price it's actually not bad. It's a bit cheaper in the UK but you're not losing much.

But first you should play some games and see if they temps are low. Especially in Malaysia. Damn the weather there is PANAS!

I think Malay is slowly coming back to me haha.


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Best thing I think, is you buy a 200mm rad to put at the front. IF the pump is strong enough run all three rads. If not I think the 240 and 200 should be enough.
> 
> With the EK pump, I don't think you can replace the res. It seems all combos they usually stuck together.
> 
> You say that, I actually cooked Nasi Lemak tonight, not as good as Malaysia for 1RM but similar! Can't get nice ikan bilis in the UK. Though I do miss Roti Canai, haven't had that in a few years.
> 
> £1 = 5.38RM (Ringgit going down?)
> 1800RM = £334.46
> 
> For that price it's actually not bad. It's a bit cheaper in the UK but you're not losing much.
> 
> But first you should play some games and see if they temps are low. Especially in Malaysia. Damn the weather there is PANAS!
> 
> I think Malay is slowly coming back to me haha.


Roti Canai and Teh Tarik...hahaha...Malaysia so Panas..better i run some games and try to Oc'ed little bit and see what are the temp...mostly before i watercooled them...the temp are very high can reach 95 C ( can fry roti canai on my GPU)....hope fully they will drop to 80C or 75 C...

from the time being ringgit are going down because our Prime Minister very "Boros"....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Roti Canai and Teh Tarik...hahaha...Malaysia so Panas..better i run some games and try to Oc'ed little bit and see what are the temp...mostly before i watercooled them...the temp are very high can reach 95 C ( can fry roti canai on my GPU)....hope fully they will drop to 80C or 75 C...
> 
> from the time being ringgit are going down because our Prime Minister very "Boros"....


Hahaha. Poor gets poorer. Rich gets richer!
95c! That's hot! But if everything is okay then I think it will be in the 50c-60c. Which is safe so you don't need to worry much.

Just keep it cool and dust free and you're all good!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Waiting to see what his game/cpu temps will be like under load....


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hahaha. Poor gets poorer. Rich gets richer!
> 95c! That's hot! But if everything is okay then I think it will be in the 50c-60c. Which is safe so you don't need to worry much.
> 
> Just keep it cool and dust free and you're all good!


50c -60c...hopefully brother...thanks brother...i will update soon...


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Waiting to see what his game/cpu temps will be like under load....


thanks brother...i'll update soon..happy new year soon...


----------



## Branish

So I had a major leak yesterday that robbed my Seasonic Platinum 860 of its ability to turn on. I picked up a Corsair AX860 today and man the build looks so much better since the Corsair uses black cables and I don't have those horrible rainbow coloured ones anymore. Also since the new PSU is 20mm shorter the build looks less cluttered making it look cleaner. I'll post some pictures later when I get a chance. It sucks I'm out $175 because of my own mistake but at the same time I'm kind of glad since it looks so good.

From now on though I'm not going to mount the PSU fan down so that if any leak should occur, it can't enter the power supply. Do you guys think there's any chance of the PSU working again once all the coolant dries out? I'm thinking it's gone for good but I'm just curious.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

How did you get the leak...?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Selamat Pagi.....Recr3ational.....i just build my PC running with water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....in leak test stage...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can give me any advice...??


How come you only have a hose going into your inlet on the CPU block? Surely that wont work? It will just fill up and block the loop? Also you need to get yourself a SLI bridge for watercooling rather than loop all those little bits of pipe and get another radiator! Let us know how it turns out


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> How come you only have a hose going into your inlet on the CPU block? Surely that wont work? It will just fill up and block the loop? Also you need to get yourself a SLI bridge for watercooling rather than loop all those little bits of pipe and get another radiator! Let us know how it turns out


Theres another tube in black going from the rad to the res at the bottom. Haha!


----------



## Darylrese

Oh yeh a black one....*** lol Did he turn a closed loop into a HALF custom loop? Different! lol


----------



## Dragoon

Yesterday I got myself a nice present lol

















Those things sound really good! And ludicrously comfy too.

Now two to go...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I have a air bed pump that does exactly the same thing, cost me £20, datavac is over rated i think. You can get a leaf blower for £90.
> 
> Also has anyone got Borderlands 2? I played the first one on the xbox buying the second one now.
> 
> Reaper, get the rad, i repeat, GET THE RAD. Buy a decent pump with hose. You can thank me later.


I has Borderlands 2. If you're getting it, try getting the DLCs as well. If anyone else has we could play together


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Yesterday I got myself a nice present lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those things sound really good! And ludicrously comfy too.
> 
> Now two to go...
> I has Borderlands 2. If you're getting it, try getting the DLCs as well. If anyone else has we could play together


What is the sound like are you using a sound card? Because in getting the astro a40 to go with my consoles and the pc through a switch.
I don't know if it's worth buying a "gaming" headset or not?

I couldn't afford all the dlcs literally have no money in the bank.

Oh Reaper,
You could always buy an airbrush pump. At least then when you want to paint you could use that too. Plus it's probably more concentrated and quiet and allow prolong use?

I'm just trying to save you money here haha.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> How did you get the leak...?


I got the leak basically by not following the rules. I didn't bother to put leak precautions down after filling the loop back up because I was too cocky. I had drained the loop because I was tired of the sound of my pump running at full speed since the red dial didn't really do anything but spin. So I opened the pump and found that the red dial had popped off of the pot. I put it back and now the variable speed dial works.

I then decided to replace a piece of tubing that I had previously cut about a mm too long and the look of it had always bugged me. And that was the problem. The new piece was about half a mm too short and managed to pull itself out of the compression fitting just enough to leak down the crystal link connection and make its way into the fan grill thus shorting out my beloved Seasonic.

Thank goodness for the window though. Without it I would have had a much messier situation. Although the sound of dripping helped a lot too. But now the rig is quiet and looks way better.

Hey Reaper how much taller than the 600T is the 750D? Don't worry guys I'm not switching cases I'm just curious.


----------



## Recr3ational

Damn man that's unlucky. Hope you get it sorted. Wait a couple of days maybe the psu will still work?

Anyway, I hope everyone has a good Christmas, who ever celebrates it anyway!
I'll be buying borderlands 2, DayZ Standalone. So let's all team up and play some games together!

Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I got the leak basically by not following the rules. I didn't bother to put leak precautions down after filling the loop back up because I was too cocky. I had drained the loop because I was tired of the sound of my pump running at full speed since the red dial didn't really do anything but spin. So I opened the pump and found that the red dial had popped off of the pot. I put it back and now the variable speed dial works.
> 
> I then decided to replace a piece of tubing that I had previously cut about a mm too long and the look of it had always bugged me. And that was the problem. The new piece was about half a mm too short and managed to pull itself out of the compression fitting just enough to leak down the crystal link connection and make its way into the fan grill thus shorting out my beloved Seasonic.
> 
> Thank goodness for the window though. Without it I would have had a much messier situation. Although the sound of dripping helped a lot too. But now the rig is quiet and looks way better.
> 
> Hey Reaper how much taller than the 600T is the 750D? Don't worry guys I'm not switching cases I'm just curious.


Corsair 600T
Dimension20" (H) x 23.3" (L) x 10.4" (W) - (507mm x 592mm x 265mm)

Corsair 750D
Dimension 21.5 x 9.3 x 22 inches

Glad nothing else got damaged....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Damn man that's unlucky. Hope you get it sorted. Wait a couple of days maybe the psu will still work?
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone has a good Christmas, who ever celebrates it anyway!
> I'll be buying borderlands 2, DayZ Standalone. So let's all team up and play some games together!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Corsair 600T
> Dimension20" (H) x 23.3" (L) x 10.4" (W) - (507mm x 592mm x 265mm)
> 
> Corsair 750D
> Dimension 21.5 x 9.3 x 22 inches
> 
> Glad nothing else got damaged....


Thanks Reaper. The 750's not much taller at all from the looks of things. It's such a nice looking case. Unfortunately I think my white Monsta rad would look out of place in it otherwise I might have become what some people would call a traitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Damn man that's unlucky. Hope you get it sorted. Wait a couple of days maybe the psu will still work?
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone has a good Christmas, who ever celebrates it anyway!
> I'll be buying borderlands 2, DayZ Standalone. So let's all team up and play some games together!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good one!


Yeah everything's good now. Maybe one day when I have an extra mobo lying around I'll try and fire the old girl up. I guess I could do the jumper thing and try some fans with it.

Merry Christmas/whatever holiday you celebrate everyone!


----------



## roflcopter159

I also have Borderlands 2, so send me a message or two if and when you guys want to play. I am roflcopter159 on Steam too (so send me friend requests and say who you are)


----------



## Radiant93

Just sharing again.

It got featured by the way








Proud to be a Corsair 600T owner.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=604786959575339&set=a.288479541206084.77684.182927101761329&type=1&theater


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Damn man that's unlucky. Hope you get it sorted. Wait a couple of days maybe the psu will still work?
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone has a good Christmas, who ever celebrates it anyway!
> I'll be buying borderlands 2, DayZ Standalone. So let's all team up and play some games together!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good one!


Sounds good, gimme a Skype call or something if you want to play. Have both of those


----------



## Dragoon

Merry Christmas everyone @ the Graphite Club









If anyone wants to get some Borderlands 2 fun or any other MP game let me know. My steam name is Senkaiten. Let me know when you add me


----------



## Gyrael

Merry crimbus everyone.


----------



## Mergatroid

Hey everyone!
Seasons Greetings and Merry Christmas!!!!

For Christmas this year Santa gave Ontario (Canada) a sweet ice storm that killed Christmas for many people in the GTA. I just want to say that my thoughts are with you guys as your holidays have been ruined. I hope you have a better one next year!
For Manitoba, on Monday we woke up to -34c (-43c with the windchill effect). Lucky for us it moderated a bit Christmas eve, and today it's a balmy -13!

Here's a couple of pics of mt 600T with the new ASUS Sabertooth installed with a 4770K I clocked up to 4.5GHz. In prime95 I get temps at about 70c to 76c (close to what my i5 2500K did), however if I torture the system with Intel Burn-test cranked up, the cpu will actually hit about 101c. I have been testing in games and so far the temps are well below the 70c I get with Prime 95.

Get this. I didn't reinstall windows. I just booted it up, installed the drivers, then updated them and everything seems to be working well.

I have a special Christmas video below the pictures. Forgive my amateur video skills.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> Seasons Greetings and Merry Christmas!!!!
> 
> For Christmas this year Santa gave Ontario (Canada) a sweet ice storm that killed Christmas for many people in the GTA. I just want to say that my thoughts are with you guys as your holidays have been ruined. I hope you have a better one next year!
> For Manitoba, on Monday we woke up to -34c (-43c with the windchill effect). Lucky for us it moderated a bit Christmas eve, and today it's a balmy -13!
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of mt 600T with the new ASUS Sabertooth installed with a 4770K I clocked up to 4.5GHz. In prime95 I get temps at about 70c to 76c (close to what my i5 2500K did), however if I torture the system with Intel Burn-test cranked up, the cpu will actually hit about 101c. I have been testing in games and so far the temps are well below the 70c I get with Prime 95.
> 
> Get this. I didn't reinstall windows. I just booted it up, installed the drivers, then updated them and everything seems to be working well.
> 
> I have a special Christmas video below the pictures. Forgive my amateur video skills.


Mate is that the Z87 or the Z77?
I have enough money for the 4770k.

Also what's the difference between the two?
Hope you had a good one mate.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Mate is that the Z87 or the Z77?
> I have enough money for the 4770k.
> 
> Also what's the difference between the two?
> Hope you had a good one mate.


I think its definately the Z87. Z77 doesn't support haswell chips aka the 4770k


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Mate is that the Z87 or the Z77?
> I have enough money for the 4770k.
> 
> Also what's the difference between the two?
> Hope you had a good one mate.


That's the Z87.

Z87 = LGA 1150, Haswell platform. (this year)

Z77 = LGA 1155, Ivy Bridge platform. (last year)

You can also get "Pro" versions and such you may want to look into. Personally I'm pretty happy with the one I have now.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's the Z87.
> 
> Z87 = LGA 1150, Haswell platform. (this year)
> 
> Z77 = LGA 1155, Ivy Bridge platform. (last year)
> 
> You can also get "Pro" versions and such you may want to look into. Personally I'm pretty happy with the one I have now.


Makes sense now. Haha!
I might get that too then. The thing is I was worried about the colour as it's like brown greenish

Though I do love the gigabyte. Decisions!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Makes sense now. Haha!
> I might get that too then. The thing is I was worried about the colour as it's like brown greenish


Yeah, it does have a bit of that color scheme to it, but the green and brown is almost entirely covered by the "TUF Armor" and your hardware.


----------



## fredocini

im trying to find the best fan profile for my 600t se white. i currently have 4 side fans attached as intake on my mesh panel to cool my sli 770's. im starting to miss the window and a more quiet profile though. if i move my bottom hd tray back near the front panel and attatch a 120mm fan in between the top tray and the bottom tray and replace my side panel back to the window will do u guys think ill se a significant increase in gpu temps? im also concerned that all that hot air from my top card (acx cooler) will heat up my h80i significantly.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yeah, it does have a bit of that color scheme to it, but the green and brown is almost entirely covered by the "TUF Armor" and your hardware.


Is it 8x 8x on the pcie?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yeah, it does have a bit of that color scheme to it, but the green and brown is almost entirely covered by the "TUF Armor" and your hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it 8x 8x on the pcie?
Click to expand...

Couldn't tell you, I don't actually have the board nor do I have SLI.

EDIT: Just checked the product page on Newegg. It is x8 x8 in SLI


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

I use an orange 230T for my personal rig!


----------



## Recr3ational

Probably going to get this then. I'm gonna see


----------



## confed

Late as hell but Happy Holidays everyone. My wife went ahead and got me the Samsung 840EVO and a Rosewill 9000i (http://rosewill.com/products/2293/ProductDetail_Overview.htm) to go with my white 600t. Now she has just rekindled my urge to play around with the case. I figure that a PSU shroud would be perfect. If anyone has any experience or help, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Darylrese

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

I now have £78 in my steam wallet, Retailed boxed copy of Assassins Creed Black Flag Special Edition, my EVGA SLI Bridge, lots of other goodies and some cash! Now to find decent games in the steam sale....haven't found many that interest me just yet!

So far i've picked up Dishonored, The Witcher 2 and Deus Ex Directors Cut...all for £3.50 or less each.


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey guys,
I bought Tower Wars too,
I bought the "Team Pack"

So I have 2 extra copies, I'm reserving one for Annonymous Inc (unless he has it already)

The other one I'm willing to give to any of you just give a shout.

Also my pc is in parts at the moment so you'll have to wait a week. Soon get it sorted. Thanks!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I bought Tower Wars too,
> I bought the "Team Pack"
> 
> So I have 2 extra copies, I'm reserving one for Annonymous Inc (unless he has it already)
> 
> The other one I'm willing to give to any of you just give a shout.
> 
> Also my pc is in parts at the moment so you'll have to wait a week. Soon get it sorted. Thanks!


:O! Isit a multiplayer game? I wouldn't mind snatching it


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> :O! Isit a multiplayer game? I wouldn't mind snatching it


Yeah it is man. It's just a little game. It's cool though. I'll give it to you when I have my build up!


----------



## Dragoon

Nothing beats using that money you get as Christmas presents to get something you want...











The Steelseries logo is actually red... lol. The ability to change the logo, wheel and DPI switch led colour is one of the things that sold me.. it now matches my rig's theme lol









I'm impressed. Oh, and the mouse is actually on a over 6 year old SteelSeries 5L mouse pad









One more piece of hardware to go!


----------



## Branish

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> Seasons Greetings and Merry Christmas!!!!
> 
> For Christmas this year Santa gave Ontario (Canada) a sweet ice storm that killed Christmas for many people in the GTA. I just want to say that my thoughts are with you guys as your holidays have been ruined. I hope you have a better one next year!
> For Manitoba, on Monday we woke up to -34c (-43c with the windchill effect). Lucky for us it moderated a bit Christmas eve, and today it's a balmy -13!
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of mt 600T with the new ASUS Sabertooth installed with a 4770K I clocked up to 4.5GHz. In prime95 I get temps at about 70c to 76c (close to what my i5 2500K did), however if I torture the system with Intel Burn-test cranked up, the cpu will actually hit about 101c. I have been testing in games and so far the temps are well below the 70c I get with Prime 95.
> 
> Get this. I didn't reinstall windows. I just booted it up, installed the drivers, then updated them and everything seems to be working well.
> 
> I have a special Christmas video below the pictures. Forgive my amateur video skills.






Fortunately in my part of Ontario we didn't lose power. Your build looks awesome man! I love the lightshow. Which fans are those?


----------



## Recr3ational

@RocketAbyss

I need your steam name so i can gift you the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Nothing beats using that money you get as Christmas presents to get something you want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Steelseries logo is actually red... lol. The ability to change the logo, wheel and DPI switch led colour is one of the things that sold me.. it now matches my rig's theme lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed. Oh, and the mouse is actually on a over 6 year old SteelSeries 5L mouse pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more piece of hardware to go!


Nice man, i love steelseries. I got one of their mouse pads, and its the best one I've used. SOOO much better than any of the £50 mouse mats.

I nearly went and bought a new keyboard yesterday when i was at the shops with my mates.

Oh oh oh oh, update. I bought the last remaining tube i needed and fittings. I'm so close to have my rig up and running underwater for the first time! More excited than i was at Christmas haha.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> @RocketAbyss
> 
> I need your steam name so i can gift you the game.
> Nice man, i love steelseries. I got one of their mouse pads, and its the best one I've used. SOOO much better than any of the £50 mouse mats.
> 
> I nearly went and bought a new keyboard yesterday when i was at the shops with my mates.
> 
> Oh oh oh oh, update. I bought the last remaining tube i needed and fittings. I'm so close to have my rig up and running underwater for the first time! More excited than i was at Christmas haha.


Search for RocketAbyss on steam. Same name


----------



## Darylrese

I just added you too RocketAbyss, hope you don't mind! I also invited you to join the 600t members group on steam









Anyone else want to join...add me *Da33er*


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I just added you too RocketAbyss, hope you don't mind! I also invited you to join the 600t members group on steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else want to join...add me *Da33er*


Roger that! Accepted your invite!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Search for RocketAbyss on steam. Same name


Okay, I'll give it to you after work buddy!
MERRY CHRISTMAS even though it's late.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Roger that! Accepted your invite!


All received. Thanks dude!

Have got about 5 games in the steam sale so far only spent about £12 lol Still have £60 in my steam wallet









Deus Ex
Witcher 2
Hitman Absolution
Dishonored
Left for Dead 2
Rise of flight

Thinking of getting the Call of Jarez and Far Cry 3 dragon blood bundle....are these games any good?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> All received. Thanks dude!
> 
> Have got about 5 games in the steam sale so far only spent about £12 lol Still have £60 in my steam wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deus Ex
> Witcher 2
> Hitman Absolution
> Dishonored
> Left for Dead 2
> Rise of flight
> 
> Thinking of getting the Call of Jarez and Far Cry 3 dragon blood bundle....are these games any good?


Far cry 3 blood dragon. The most funniest craziest game I played this year. Definitely worth a buy. The 80s comedy is hilarious.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Okay, I'll give it to you after work buddy!
> MERRY CHRISTMAS even though it's late.


MERRY XMAS LOL!

I've already hit you up with a friend invite on steam


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> @RocketAbyss
> 
> I need your steam name so i can gift you the game.
> Nice man, i love steelseries. I got one of their mouse pads, and its the best one I've used. SOOO much better than any of the £50 mouse mats.
> 
> I nearly went and bought a new keyboard yesterday when i was at the shops with my mates.
> 
> Oh oh oh oh, update. I bought the last remaining tube i needed and fittings. I'm so close to have my rig up and running underwater for the first time! More excited than i was at Christmas haha.


Added RocketAbyss and Daryl to my friend list. My steam name is Senkaiten btw.









True. I love my steelseries mousepad. Still pretty good for over 6 years old.









Oh, I added RocketAbyss and Daryl to my friend list. My steam name is Senkaiten btw.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Makes sense now. Haha!
> I might get that too then. The thing is I was worried about the colour as it's like brown greenish
> 
> Though I do love the gigabyte. Decisions!


Something else to consider. The thermal shielding is plastic. I thought it might be a rubberish material of some kind, something slightly flexible. Instead it's hard plastic. However, it has a nice metal shield on the back and keeps the board from flexing. Overall it's also very heavy. I would say at least double the weight of my previous board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> 
> Fortunately in my part of Ontario we didn't lose power. Your build looks awesome man! I love the lightshow. Which fans are those?


Those are 120mm "Casino" fans. I got them from memoryexpress.com.

Firing up my Steam account. I haven't used it in about nine months. I was playing a lot of Skyrim and Borderlands 2. I stopped because the people I was playing Borderlands with stopped playing. Maybe I'll see you guys there. MergatroidMania.

Hey, I ordered a STRIKE 7 keyboard from Amazon. Unfortunately it's out of stock, but they will ship it when they get it. I hope it doesn't turn out to be a $350 POS.


----------



## Darylrese

Jamaican Reaper has really put me off upgrading my PC haha My next move was GTX 780ti SLI but feedback from this man is its a waste of money...I'm still looking at PS4's Reaper haha


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Jamaican Reaper has really put me off upgrading my PC haha My next move was GTX 780ti SLI but feedback from this man is its a waste of money...I'm still looking at PS4's Reaper haha


That's why I go for price/ performance! No problems at all!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Jamaican Reaper has really put me off upgrading my PC haha My next move was GTX 780ti SLI but feedback from this man is its a waste of money...I'm still looking at PS4's Reaper haha


Nvidia needs to make their cards scale as well as AMD's and these bloody game developers need to optimize their games better....Dnt get me wrong i love my system because i put all the work into it,and its my first custom loop,but everywhere you look you can see someone complaining about a game not working properly,and its not because of that persons P.C but how badly the games are optimized....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Nvidia needs to make their cards scale as well as AMD's and these bloody game developers need to optimize their games better....Dnt get me wrong i love my system because i put all the work into it,and its my first custom loop,but everywhere you look you can see someone complaining about a game not working properly,and its not because of that persons P.C but how badly the games are optimized....


Did you just basically admit how good AMD really is? :O


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I have never used an AMD card b4,so i cnt say anything bad about them,however i do know they scale better and nvidia....


----------



## xbaconator9000

Just a little update








Found a way to mount my H100i on the 230T without hitting my rams..


----------



## Mergatroid

LOL, turns out my local Future Shop had the Strike 7 in stock, so I canceled my Amazon order and picked it up locally. Haven't installed it yet though. Gotta catch up on email and eat more of this huge turkey.


----------



## Zillerella

@xbaconator9000 Not looking bad at all. Nice build


----------



## RocketAbyss

So finally decided to whip out my DSLR and take some glamour shots after replacing some major components in my rig for brand new and more powerful parts aka AMD R9 290X, i7 4770k and Maximus VI Formula


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> So finally decided to whip out my DSLR and take some glamour shots after replacing some major components in my rig for brand new and more powerful parts aka AMD R9 290X, i7 4770k and Maximus VI Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that build looks great Rocket!


----------



## Zillerella

So how do you like the formula VI and R290X?
And another question. Why do you have both HDD cages in their when you only use one of them? Its just a dust collector


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wow, that build looks great Rocket!


Thanks a bunch! Was a little annoying trying to fit the rad on top with the 8+4 pin kinda blocking it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> So how do you like the formula VI and R290X?
> And another question. Why do you have both HDD cages in their when you only use one of them? Its just a dust collector


Love the motherboard, love the 290X. Only hate is my 4770k. For 4.4Ghz I had to pump 1.315v to make it sorta stable. 8 hours P95 blend, IBT, Cinebench all fine and temps are decent. But sometimes a wild BSOD appears while playing Dirt 3, BF4 etc. (The two common games where BSODs have happened)
Actually to be honest with you, I have no idea why I still have the other cage in. Its probably because it hides that other small hole for routing cables should one decide to put their drives nearer to the PSU. And a bunch of cables can be seen through that small hole that is why I have that other cage there to kinda make it look, neater?


----------



## Zillerella

Tbh you just restrict airflow when you have both cages in. You should remove the empty one and move the other one close to the PSU. Then remove the plastic pedestal it is standing on. Then also cut the front honeycomb mesh out and now you have better airflow







You dont need that extra 140mm fan








Quote:


> Was a little annoying trying to fit the rad on top with the 8+4 pin kinda blocking it


You only need to connect the 8pin. Only connect the 4pin if you go like crazy OC


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Tbh you just restrict airflow when you have both cages in. You should remove the empty one and move the other one close to the PSU. Then remove the plastic pedestal it is standing on. Then also cut the front honeycomb mesh out and now you have better airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need that extra 140mm fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only need to connect the 8pin. Only connect the 4pin if you go like crazy OC


Yeah I plan on reconfiguring the HDD cages once I decide to go full WC loop. But till then I'm just lazy hahaha!

And actually, the 8 pin is the one that is most in the way of the rad. The 4 pin has no issue.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Yeah I plan on reconfiguring the HDD cages once I decide to go full WC loop. But till then I'm just lazy hahaha!
> 
> And actually, the 8 pin is the one that is most in the way of the rad. The 4 pin has no issue.


Haha okay then. Just let your current config stay and collect some more dust for you







You might find the dust very helpful someday


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I plan on reconfiguring the HDD cages once I decide to go full WC loop. But till then I'm just lazy hahaha!
> 
> And actually, the 8 pin is the one that is most in the way of the rad. The 4 pin has no issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha okay then. Just let your current config stay and collect some more dust for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might find the dust very helpful someday
Click to expand...

If you find a good use for excess dust, please let me know. My dorm room gathers it like nothing you have ever seen...


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> If you find a good use for excess dust, please let me know. My dorm room gathers it like nothing you have ever seen...


I know a guy who collects vials of dust from all over the world. He has a shelf at his home with about 300+ small vials that each contain a small sample of dust from all the various places he's visiting while travelling. He catalogs and labels each one with GPS coordinates and the date the sample was collected.

If I'm OCD, he's CDO. Which is just like OCD, but in the proper alphabetical order.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> If you find a good use for excess dust, please let me know. My dorm room gathers it like nothing you have ever seen...
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy who collects vials of dust from all over the world. He has a shelf at his home with about 300+ small vials that each contain a small sample of dust from all the various places he's visiting while travelling. He catalogs and labels each one with GPS coordinates and the date the sample was collected.
> 
> If I'm OCD, he's CDO. Which is just like OCD, but in the proper alphabetical order.
Click to expand...

Wow, I don't know if I would be impressed or concerned.


----------



## Dragoon

Crud... I think my PSU is starting to bite the dust. My rig is randomly hard resetting itself when playing. Awwww man... It has started happening ever since about a week ago or so.









Anyone has any experience with the Corsair RM750? It's 80+ Gold and fully modular (which is nice...) and it's fairly cheap. I think it should be able to easily handle my current rig, the most I managed to pull out of the wall socket using this PSU was around 680W with my previous rig with Quad SLI 9800GX2 heavily OCed and Q9450 @ 3.6 while folding.

Crap... there goes the chance to get my last piece of hardware.









Cheers guys


----------



## Darylrese

Sounds like a bad memory and / or CPU overclock to me rather than the PSU mate


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Corsair RM750


I don't want to make you mad or anything but that PSU is not good. Corsair is just way to hyped so people think their new products (which they don't make themself) are good.

Their are better choices out there such as Cooler Master V700 700W or Antec HCP 750W.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sounds like a bad memory and / or CPU overclock to me rather than the PSU mate


I'd lean more towards RAM or PSU than CPU. I can assure the OC is rock solid. But when I say hard reset, it is literally. The computer turns off then back on right after. I'll do some mem testing...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I don't want to make you mad or anything but that PSU is not good. Corsair is just way to hyped so people think their new products (which they don't make themself) are good.
> 
> Their are better choices out there such as Cooler Master V700 700W or Antec HCP 750W.


Naw, I really appreciate the heads up









Figured out as much when I read a review... they were way too aggressive on the passive... The PSU shut itself down due to OTP with 50% load lol...

Not much selection of PSUs where I live... most are either XFX or Corsair... Enermax and Seasonic being on the massive high end 1.2KW and over region, or 150€ 400W PSU LOL...

What about the AX-760 Platinum? It's a bit more expensive (though no flat cables







) but from reviews it is well spoken of. But I'll test my RAM in the mean time.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I'd lean more towards RAM or PSU than CPU. I can assure the OC is rock solid. But when I say hard reset, it is literally. The computer turns off then back on right after. I'll do some mem testing...
> Naw, I really appreciate the heats up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured out as much when I read a review... they were way too aggressive on the passive... The PSU shut itself down due to OTP with 50% load lol...
> 
> Not much selection of PSUs where I live... most are either XFX or Corsair... Enermax and Seasonic being on the massive high end 1.2KW and over region, or 150€ 400W PSU LOL...
> 
> What about the AX-760 Platinum? It's a bit more expensive (though no flat cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but from reviews it is well spoken of. But I'll test my RAM in the mean time.


Ahh, power supplies, so much reading to do when looking into these. If I remember correctly, the 760 (along with the 860) are based on the same platform and there have been reports in the past about coil whine with the 860. Not a huge deal but something to think about. I know because of your location you are limited. The 760 is a good power supply and I would recommend it.

If you take a look at the "recommended power supplies" on OCN, it is listed. It would be a good place to start to narrow down your selection based on what you have available and the price points. http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_50


----------



## Shadowline2553

I just got a big box of things... yay. Now only a few more things and I can build my monster of a PC!


----------



## Branish

Can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> So finally decided to whip out my DSLR and take some glamour shots after replacing some major components in my rig for brand new and more powerful parts aka AMD R9 290X, i7 4770k and Maximus VI Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good mate....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> I just got a big box of things... yay. Now only a few more things and I can build my monster of a PC!


It has begun,awaiting pics of the loop once finished....


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I'd lean more towards RAM or PSU than CPU. I can assure the OC is rock solid. But when I say hard reset, it is literally. The computer turns off then back on right after. I'll do some mem testing...
> Naw, I really appreciate the heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured out as much when I read a review... they were way too aggressive on the passive... The PSU shut itself down due to OTP with 50% load lol...
> 
> Not much selection of PSUs where I live... most are either XFX or Corsair... Enermax and Seasonic being on the massive high end 1.2KW and over region, or 150€ 400W PSU LOL...
> 
> What about the AX-760 Platinum? It's a bit more expensive (though no flat cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but from reviews it is well spoken of. But I'll test my RAM in the mean time.


Have you got PSU extensions at all?

Are you using an power extension lead or is the pc connected directly at the wall?

Anything in event viewer?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Tbh you just restrict airflow when you have both cages in. You should remove the empty one and move the other one close to the PSU. Then remove the plastic pedestal it is standing on. Then also cut the front honeycomb mesh out and now you have better airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need that extra 140mm fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only need to connect the 8pin. Only connect the 4pin if you go like crazy OC


Disagree. That extra 120mm fan helps a lot. I have mine aimed at my top video card and I have seen about a 3-4 c temp drop just from that one fan. That's a consistent drop as well. I got another 2-3c from adding another fan in the bottom of the case. Lots of people don't like cutting into their cases, and since he only has one video car I don't see any problems with his build. Personally, I would get rid of the extra hard drive rack just because it's empty, but the rest looks fine to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Crud... I think my PSU is starting to bite the dust. My rig is randomly hard resetting itself when playing. Awwww man... It has started happening ever since about a week ago or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has any experience with the Corsair RM750? It's 80+ Gold and fully modular (which is nice...) and it's fairly cheap. I think it should be able to easily handle my current rig, the most I managed to pull out of the wall socket using this PSU was around 680W with my previous rig with Quad SLI 9800GX2 heavily OCed and Q9450 @ 3.6 while folding.
> 
> Crap... there goes the chance to get my last piece of hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys


Another fellow had the exact same symptom a few weeks back. Turned out to be his main cable from the psu to the motherboard. Try flexing the cable and see if anything happens. Most especially at the connection to the main board. For him is was a bad extension cable.
Btw, that supply gets great reviews. It's not a crappy supply by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Xylene

As it sits today


----------



## AlDyer

Whoever was looking for a power supply, just PM Shilka. IMO the Cooler Master PSU Zillarella suggested or a super flower are good choices. Antec ones are good as well.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Ahh, power supplies, so much reading to do when looking into these. If I remember correctly, the 760 (along with the 860) are based on the same platform and there have been reports in the past about coil whine with the 860. Not a huge deal but something to think about. I know because of your location you are limited. The 760 is a good power supply and I would recommend it.
> 
> If you take a look at the "recommended power supplies" on OCN, it is listed. It would be a good place to start to narrow down your selection based on what you have available and the price points. http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_50


Thanks







. Just did. I already had the XFX XXX in mind. Seems it's a good choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Have you got PSU extensions at all?
> 
> Are you using an power extension lead or is the pc connected directly at the wall?
> 
> Anything in event viewer?


Yup.

Connected to a plug brick (no nearby wall socket). Been like this for years.

Nothing... just it saying the system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Disagree. That extra 120mm fan helps a lot. I have mine aimed at my top video card and I have seen about a 3-4 c temp drop just from that one fan. That's a consistent drop as well. I got another 2-3c from adding another fan in the bottom of the case. Lots of people don't like cutting into their cases, and since he only has one video car I don't see any problems with his build. Personally, I would get rid of the extra hard drive rack just because it's empty, but the rest looks fine to me.
> Another fellow had the exact same symptom a few weeks back. Turned out to be his main cable from the psu to the motherboard. Try flexing the cable and see if anything happens. Most especially at the connection to the main board. For him is was a bad extension cable.
> Btw, that supply gets great reviews. It's not a crappy supply by any stretch of the imagination.


Really?... from the review I saw, it seemed overly aggressive with its "passive" nature. The PSU shut itself off due to OTP when under 50% load... though it held on fairly well on the rest of the tests.

I remember, I did try moving the case, and tipping it but the rig kept on running. Didn't try flexing the cable.... But I'll try that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Whoever was looking for a power supply, just PM Shilka. IMO the Cooler Master PSU Zillarella suggested or a super flower are good choices. Antec ones are good as well.


Got it.

Though, I've just finished a few hours play of Skyrim (the whole rig was pretty much under load) and no reboots at all... dafuq.. Playing Left 4 Dead 2 for a couple hours earlier today yielded in a reset.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just did. I already had the XFX XXX in mind. Seems it's a good choice.


I love my XFX 850W, its awesome highly recommended.


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hahaha. Poor gets poorer. Rich gets richer!
> 95c! That's hot! But if everything is okay then I think it will be in the 50c-60c. Which is safe so you don't need to worry much.
> 
> Just keep it cool and dust free and you're all good!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Waiting to see what his game/cpu temps will be like under load....


my Rig Update...





















....Finally..

Cpu On Load : 40 C....( stock clock )
GPU On Load : 60 C.....

Playing : Hitman Absolution, BF4 & 3 , Farcry 3, Crysis 3, Bio shock Infinite, Batman Arkham Origin, Tomb Rider....all in High Setting...( 5760 x 1080 )

Ambient Temp : 30 C...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Theres another tube in black going from the rad to the res at the bottom. Haha!


Thanks Man....























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Oh yeh a black one....*** lol Did he turn a closed loop into a HALF custom loop? Different! lol


Just covering the tube with black hose...for the nice viewing...hahaha...i'm getting the angle fitting next month...this angle fitting and the SLI fitting are so expensive in Malaysia...will upgrade slowly..step by step...lol....


----------



## Doc1355

An update is coming for my project








http://www.overclock.net/t/1341116/the-animus-project/140#post_21488976


----------



## zenn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> An update is coming for my project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1341116/the-animus-project/140#post_21488976


Your case makes me drool...









Maybe a bold question; but do you happen to know the measurements (mm) of the bottom plexi insert you made?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just did. I already had the XFX XXX in mind. Seems it's a good choice.
> Yup.
> 
> Connected to a plug brick (no nearby wall socket). Been like this for years.
> 
> Nothing... just it saying the system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Really?... from the review I saw, it seemed overly aggressive with its "passive" nature. The PSU shut itself off due to OTP when under 50% load... though it held on fairly well on the rest of the tests.
> 
> I remember, I did try moving the case, and tipping it but the rig kept on running. Didn't try flexing the cable.... But I'll try that.
> Got it.
> 
> Though, I've just finished a few hours play of Skyrim (the whole rig was pretty much under load) and no reboots at all... dafuq.. Playing Left 4 Dead 2 for a couple hours earlier today yielded in a reset.


Yep EXACT same thing happened to me! In that case either your power brick is getting overloaded and when maximum power is drawn, its cutting out or your 24 Pin could be faulty as was mine. Take the back panel off and wiggle the cable. If your PC cuts out like mine did, replace the cable and hey presto your sorted! Are you using PSU Extensions to eother your 24pin, 8 pin or GPU's?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenn84*
> 
> Your case makes me drool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a bold question; but do you happen to know the measurements (mm) of the bottom plexi insert you made?


Hmmmm i don't remember but ill try to find my notes and let you know!


----------



## Recr3ational

I got all the remaining parts for my pc to be up and running, but as I'm hosting a "gathering" I can't finish it tonight!

Have a good New Years fellow members!


----------



## Branish

Where's Sparkles been? I'm dying to see her submerged 600T.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I got all the remaining parts for my pc to be up and running, but as I'm hosting a "gathering" I can't finish it tonight!
> 
> Have a good New Years fellow members!


Excuses Excuses....







Hurry up already,you been building that case for over a year now 2013-2014....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Where's Sparkles been? I'm dying to see her submerged 600T.


True,even the traitor is here more than her,maybe she got a new case....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Where's Sparkles been? I'm dying to see her submerged 600T.


We can always try and summon her









Here we go summoning @-SpArkLeS- DEMANDING UPDATES ASAP! . . . pretty please









Yeah not sure if that one works even, can't remember if it's the right code but if it is she should at least see that someone has mentioned her in this thread in her inbox.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> We can always try and summon her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go summoning @-SpArkLeS- DEMANDING UPDATES ASAP! . . . pretty please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not sure if that one works even, can't remember if it's the right code but if it is she should at least see that someone has mentioned her in this thread in her inbox.


Haha it works, unfortunatly no submerged 600t yet.

But it's coming guys! gonna order the pump/reservoir/ few bits this month and than I just need to get the fittings and I can start.
I'm guessing I'll be ready to start a build log around the end of January.

*Crosses fingers!*

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Awesome! really looking forward to it then, 2014 is going to be a better year for me for sure, well not a whole lot that could make it go worse tbh.

So yeah HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Haha it works, unfortunatly no submerged 600t yet.
> 
> But it's coming guys! gonna order the pump/reservoir/ few bits this month and than I just need to get the fittings and I can start.
> I'm guessing I'll be ready to start a build log around the end of January.
> 
> *Crosses fingers!*
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!


I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Yep EXACT same thing happened to me! In that case either your power brick is getting overloaded and when maximum power is drawn, its cutting out or your 24 Pin could be faulty as was mine. Take the back panel off and wiggle the cable. If your PC cuts out like mine did, replace the cable and hey presto your sorted! Are you using PSU Extensions to eother your 24pin, 8 pin or GPU's?


Hmm..... I'll give it a go. Yup, I have also PCI-E extensions, going to check them out as well. I'll post results when I get to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Haha it works, unfortunatly no submerged 600t yet.
> 
> But it's coming guys! gonna order the pump/reservoir/ few bits this month and than I just need to get the fittings and I can start.
> I'm guessing I'll be ready to start a build log around the end of January.
> 
> *Crosses fingers!*
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!


LOL it worked! Sparkles got successfully summoned.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Awesome! really looking forward to it then, 2014 is going to be a better year for me for sure, well not a whole lot that could make it go worse tbh.
> 
> So yeah HAPPY NEW YEAR!


HAPPY NEW YEAR GAIZEEEE


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR GAIZEEEE


----------



## Darkcyde




----------



## roflcopter159

Seeing as I have a few weeks of break left, might as well start doing some modifications!


----------



## Anonymous Inc




----------



## Darylrese

Is this official SPAM day guys???


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Is this official SPAM day guys???


It's whatever day you want it to be really, first day of the year so why not, also there is an emote for









Also the complementary spam video


----------



## Darylrese

Haha!!

I just added up the parts required to watercool my cards, £280 without hose, fittings and fluid....don't think that's going to happen!!


----------



## Recr3ational

My pc is up and running. All I need to do is leak test it and I can start doing all the moddings that's required to make it look good.


----------



## NimbleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I use an orange 230T for my personal rig!


PICS OR GT... I mean, we formally request a submission of physical proof as required to become a member of this club.


----------



## zenn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Hmmmm i don't remember but ill try to find my notes and let you know!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> My pc is up and running. All I need to do is leak test it and I can start doing all the moddings that's required to make it look good.


Where's our pictures?

Do you know how to keep a dummy in suspense?

I'll tell you tomorrow....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Where's our pictures?
> 
> Do you know how to keep a dummy in suspense?
> 
> I'll tell you tomorrow....


Still leak testing, need to drain all the water, then i take pictures,. I work first take pictures after.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Geeze louise take your time why dnt you AZ....


----------



## AlDyer

Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Recr3ational

NO LEAKS! So far anyway.

Pictures on the way on then build log.


----------



## Recr3ational

My top gpu wont show up on any monitoring program, ideas? Not showing up any picture too.. Damn everything was going to well.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

go to,,,,control panel....device manager....display drivers and see if they show up....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> go to,,,,control panel....device manager....display drivers and see if they show up....


No only one, bad news.......


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

can you check if it shows up in gpu-z....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> can you check if it shows up in gpu-z....


No man, it doesn't. Its like it doesnt exist. Thing is it was working perfectly fine.

Also checked the psu, its not that.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

You may need to re-seat it into the pci e slot,did you restart the pc....Lets just hope it not the card or pci-e slot thats damaged.....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You may need to re-seat it into the pci e slot,did you restart the pc....Lets just hope it not the card or pci-e slot thats damaged.....


DAMN, i can't reseat the card without taking all my tubing out..... yeah i restarted it installed drivers etc.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

You could try wriggling it abit to make sure its in full contact....Thats the only thing i hate about water cooling,having to drain your loop if something is wrong....


----------



## roflcopter159

I would also consider trying to start the computer with only that card in. Make sure it isn't having issues with being in crossfire/dual gpu set up. Not the easiest way to do it with a loop, but it is probably the easiest way to make sure the card is even working in the first place.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Before draining the loop check your power cord/cords to that card,switch the cords around if you dnt have spares....


----------



## Recr3ational

The card is not in crossfire atm, Even so it would still say that its there. Okay two secs going to see what i can do. Trying to juggle 2 mices and 2 keyboards atm haha.

At least my gpuz is 20c and cpu is at 2c at 4.9 idle. LOL!


----------



## roflcopter159

Damn, that's pretty awesome! If you end up draining the loop, I would also try and boot with the second card in the first slot, make sure it isn't the motherboard.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Damn, that's pretty awesome! If you end up draining the loop, I would also try and boot with the second card in the first slot, make sure it isn't the motherboard.


Roger that Sir.
Thanks for the help.
You too reaper. I'm to happy to be mad for some reason haha.

Drained the loop, I LOVE my drain port. SO COOL! I'm going to put the gpu heatsink back on tomorrow and see if it works.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> The card is not in crossfire atm, Even so it would still say that its there. Okay two secs going to see what i can do. Trying to juggle 2 mices and 2 keyboards atm haha.
> 
> At least my gpuz is 20c and cpu is at 2c at 4.9 idle. LOL!


2c.....there's something wrong there. No way does a CPU idle at 2c under water. Mine is typically around 20c idle once its down clocked.

As for the GPU that sucks so bad and now you have opted for Acrylic tubing, you have no play in the hoses to move things around without taking it all apart...oh dear! This is why I cba with it lol

All you can do is reseat the card, try another PCI-E Slot or swap the cards over and see if it will boot on its own but cant really do all this with acrylic tubing or without fitting the stock cooler back on!


----------



## Recr3ational

It's easy as I have the drain port. Took me 2 mins to take the water out.

Remember Daryl my CPU is an amd. It runs cooler. As the maximum temp it should go is 62c. Intel in the other hand is like 90c!

I'm going to put the cooler back on and see if it works if not it's still under warranty. It's the same card I RMAed few months ago. So probably that's the problem.


----------



## Krullmeister

Still.... 2 degrees? That implies you have an ambient of most likely less than 0 degrees....

Water doesn't chill your CPU below ambient temps


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Still.... 2 degrees? That implies you have an ambient of most likely less than 0 degrees....
> 
> Water doesn't chill your CPU below ambient temps


AMD CPUs don't report accurate temperatures below 40c. So yeah. My old 1090T used to idle at 10c on an antec kuhler 620 lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> AMD CPUs don't report accurate temperatures below 40c. So yeah. My old 1090T used to idle at 10c on an antec kuhler 620 lol


Don't steal my thunder! You're supposed to be on my side! Don't care if it says 2c then it's 2c









Also didn't I tell you guys I live in an igloo?

Anyway guys. Here the plan. I'm gonna run one card for the minute if it doesn't work. I'll have to run a few tubes using the normal ones I have laying around. Then we all play some games?


----------



## Darylrese

Haha so AMD thermal probe is actually BROKEN...says a lot










Acylic tubing sounds like a right old faff...Its certainly not for enthusiasts who change hardware often like me! I was glad when replacing the TIM on my CPU that I could just bend the tubes out of the way and do what I needed to do!

I spent all afternoon today fitting a new desk mount for my monitor which I picked up for £24 to save a bit of desk space and also trying to tidy up all the cables behind my desk...here's the result


----------



## Recr3ational

So far even after a broken gpu. I'm really happy with a full custom loop. The benefits outweigh the negatives by a long shot. I don't hear a single noise. That's with all my 3 fans running at full. It's quiet, fast and looks awesome. All in all. Good idea, who ever made me go custom.

Daryl loving the setup. Would be better with 2 more monitors







. Where did you get the stand? I want one for my 5th monitor. To go above the my triple?


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks mate.

Yeah custom loop def way forward just not sure about acrylic tubing. Glad you happy dispite the problems!

Yeah it looks good eh. I got it from Novatech...www.novatech.co.uk which is my local computer store of which i'm a partner







Heres their selection of stands, i'm surprised at the quality for the price!

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/monitors/monitoraccessories/

At work we use dual monitor stands and get those from amazon but these are just the same but black.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yeah custom loop def way forward just not sure about acrylic tubing. Glad you happy dispite the problems!
> 
> Yeah it looks good eh. I got it from Novatech...www.novatech.co.uk which is my local computer store of which i'm a partner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres their selection of stands, i'm surprised at the quality for the price!
> 
> http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/monitors/monitoraccessories/
> 
> At work we use dual monitor stands and get those from amazon but these are just the same but black.


Ooo. Sweet thanks mate.
Gonna have a tv above my gaming station so I can watch tv, browse the forums and play consoles at the same time.

Yeah the only problems is when you want to change things around as you said but if you're me and can't afford that much. It's ideal. Can't wait to start doing the custom work on my case. I've been waiting ages.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah it will look and perform great when finished mate!

Good idea, hopefully they have something affordable that does the trick!

Here's my office at work with the dual monitor stands from Amazon...love my office I have yet to pimp it out lol Just haven't had a chance since starting there. I do however have dual monitors, Core i5, 16gb memory, a logitech MX Performance wireless mouse and keyboard, Roccat taito, Coffee Machine, Water Machine and Fridge lol


----------



## Recr3ational

:O coffee machine?! I need one f those in my office! Probably the best thing ever created. How long do you spend in there haha!


----------



## Darylrese

All day Monday - Friday when i'm not on a call out haha


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> So far even after a broken gpu. I'm really happy with a full custom loop. The benefits outweigh the negatives by a long shot. I don't hear a single noise. That's with all my 3 fans running at full. It's quiet, fast and looks awesome. All in all. Good idea, who ever made me go custom.
> 
> Daryl loving the setup. Would be better with 2 more monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Where did you get the stand? I want one for my 5th monitor. To go above the my triple?


Yeah there's nothing like a custom loop especially since they are rare to have. On enthusiast forums like this one they seem common but generally most people have never even seen water cooling in person. It's just epic when done well.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Yeah there's nothing like a custom loop especially since they are rare to have. On enthusiast forums like this one they seem common but generally most people have never even seen water cooling in person. It's just epic when done well.


Over where I live. Only about 3 people that I know, even have a pc, let alone a watercooled one. It's crazy


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Over where I live. Only about 3 people that I know, even have a pc, let alone a watercooled one. It's crazy


Yeah most of my friends don't even own a PC since they can do everything they need on their phones or tablets. And my friends that still have one are still running P4 Windows XP systems. I also have a friend who keeps nagging me to sell my water cooled 600T rig for a Mac. That one always makes me laugh. Nothing against Macs but they're not for me. And of course there are those that still can't afford one. I think part of the reason for that is a lot of people still think you need a lot of money to have a PC. It's amazing what you can get for little money these days.


----------



## Darylrese

I mainly keep up with it for the sake of my job and love for gaming. I like to own the latest hardware so that i have first hand experience with as much as possible. It helps me recommend hardware for others who ask for advice and helps me make decisions on hardware purchases at work. I have £200,000 a year to spend on IT at my work so I want to make careful, well planned decisions! I have a Sony Vaio Duo 13 Windows 8 tablet / hybrid laptop, Ipad Air, My personal rig and a Samsung S4 lol

I hardly touch the Sony, my work gave it to me when I joined in September, brand new haswell CPU etc just doesn't interest me much but a nice to have (£2000 worth lol) Only use the iPad for work but use my gaming rig every day and always want MORE lol

I don't have any friends who have high end PC's either. Its very rare to see it over here. Shame as id love a geek buddy lol

I haven't had tonnes of money recently to put into my rig and I am at the stage now where any upgrade would be small but would need a lot of money (£500+ for anything worth while)

Having just bought myself a new BMW 1 Series, I doubt i'll have much money for long lol Can't even find anything to buy for that!!

Its sad when you have finished your rig and have nothing else to do to it


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

We know it takes money to get a good pc,not to mention if you want to go custom loop....Some of these loops cost more than whats some people computers cost....Same problem here tho,most of whom i know still game on an old pc,and when they upgrade they wont spend more than say $1000-1500 on a new pc.....Its a love hate thing with my cost loop,i do love it because of what i have accomplished (meaning doing all this by myself) and then you worry that if something goes wrong you have to drain and trouble shoot (harder than a regular setup)....But its a rear thing,i know no one that has a custom loop in person....


----------



## Branish

So true. A third of the cost of my build is my custom loop. I had not idea the fittings would cost so much let alone the pump with the mod kit and pump top. I don't know anyone either personally that has a custom loop.

I know what you mean Daryl, I only have one geek friend who has a 3570K but he works in IT for Music Canada and is a big BF and Starcraft fan. But I guess that's why these forums are great. There's no bashing other people and everyone is pretty helpful. Any criticism is generally constructive.

I also built my dad an 8350 rig for Christmas and now he's starting to get into the computer thing which I think is kind of cool.


----------



## Recr3ational

Being young i cant really afford much either, that's the reason I'm on here. OCN, the best place for advice.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey AZ have you figured out whats wrong with the system( card not showing up) yet....?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey AZ have you figured out whats wrong with the system( card not showing up) yet....?


Not yet mate, not motivated atm. Soon though.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> AMD CPUs don't report accurate temperatures below 40c. So yeah. My old 1090T used to idle at 10c on an antec kuhler 620 lol


Yep, that's why I stopped buying AMD CPUs.


----------



## Branish

I don't know. My 1100T and my 8350 reported fine.


----------



## roflcopter159

Yeah, as far as I can tell, my 8350 seems to be reporting just fine


----------



## MevolutionX

Hi, I would like to join the club! Hehe, previously I was in the Storm Trooper Club... However, i accidentally drop my tropper off the table & shatter the rig & the custom loop burst & destroyed pretty much my entire system... :/



R.I.P trooper









http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/9420#post_21056338





Found this 600T cheap off my local forum for about USD75 & built the rig from scratch once again.
This time no more custom loop as i have dumped all my money on the trooper... lol.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Hi, I would like to join the club! Hehe, previously I was in the Storm Trooper Club... However, i accidentally drop my tropper off the table & shatter the rig & the custom loop burst & destroyed pretty much my entire system... :/
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/9420#post_21056338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this 600T cheap off my local forum for about USD75 & built the rig from scratch once again.
> This time no more custom loop as i have dumped all my money on the trooper... lol.


Welcome my fellow Singaporean!









Sad to hear the story about your older rig that fell off. More concerned for the parts than the case tho, since you're using a 600T like us now


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yep, that's why I stopped buying AMD CPUs.


Well, I wouldn't say that to be a groundbreaking reason not to buy AMD CPUs. But at idle if its anything below 35c I don't really think its an issue.


----------



## Recr3ational

Right, my gpu's completely dead. So RMAing tomorrow. So have to wait another month


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Welcome my fellow Singaporean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear the story about your older rig that fell off. More concerned for the parts than the case tho, since you're using a 600T like us now


Hey! Glad to know that I'm not the only Singaporean here. Hehehe!
Well... Managed to salvage the fans, PSU, hdd & ssd from my fallen trooper not too bad.

Alright, back to this build.. Anyone knows where i can get the clear window without burning my wallet as i've scratched mine. :/


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Hey! Glad to know that I'm not the only Singaporean here. Hehehe!
> Well... Managed to salvage the fans, PSU, hdd & ssd from my fallen trooper not too bad.
> 
> Alright, back to this build.. Anyone knows where i can get the clear window without burning my wallet as i've scratched mine. :/


Team ASIA! FTW.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Team ASIA! FTW.


Lol! M'sian living in UK doesn't count


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Team ASIA! FTW.


YEAH MAN!







Hey you! I'm a big fan of CARBON FIBRE too! Gonna read you build log now, oh & unfortunately... I don't have heatguns to work with so *fingercrossed*.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Lol! M'sian living in UK doesn't count


IT DOES! I'm a hybrid.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Hey! Glad to know that I'm not the only Singaporean here. Hehehe!
> Well... Managed to salvage the fans, PSU, hdd & ssd from my fallen trooper not too bad.
> 
> Alright, back to this build.. Anyone knows where i can get the clear window without burning my wallet as i've scratched mine. :/


Man that sucks about your Trooper. That sounds like a nightmare. I'm sure your rads, and your Raystorm block survived though so you could still water cool your 600T. As for a replacement window the only place I know of is the Corsair website. http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts.html?p=8. But they only seem to offer the whole windowed panel.

My top piece has a deep scratch and one of my tabs on the rear bezel is broken off so I'm going to be contacting Corsair about those replacement parts since they don't offer them on their site. You could try contacting Corsair directly for just the window as paying $30 for a whole new panel when you only need the window seems silly and too expensive. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Dragoon

LOL this thread is pure win. I'm a bit out of place though xD. Western Europe FTW!... *ducks*

@ Recr3ational, bummer that your GPU is dead... and right after building the loop. Well... I guess that's the downside to using acrylic tubing... Hope you get it back up and running soon dood.









I'd also love to have a full acrylic side panel, but it does not only burn my wallet... nukes it... pretty much. On the other hand, gonna buy moar acrylic soon... for something else related to my build


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> LOL this thread is pure win. I'm a bit out of place though xD. Western Europe FTW!... *ducks*
> 
> @ Recr3ational, bummer that your GPU is dead... and right after building the loop. Well... I guess that's the downside to using acrylic tubing... Hope you get it back up and running soon dood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also love to have a full acrylic side panel, but it does not only burn my wallet... nukes it... pretty much. On the other hand, gonna buy moar acrylic soon... for something else related to my build


Cut the panel out yourself? Looks so much better plus cheaper. Just cut a massive square out of your side panel like i did.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Anyone who needs a clear panel let me know,will sell it for a good price....Only thing i have left from my traitor days.i mean after i sold my 600t....


----------



## Darylrese

haha if only you weren't the other side of the world Reaper! Postage alone to the UK would cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I know....







I think i need to put it up for sale in aus,my wife keeps bugging me to get rid of it....


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I know....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i need to put it up for sale in aus,my wife keeps bugging me to get rid of it....


why not use it as a kitchen chopping block instead?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Could use it to cut something else up....puff puff pass....


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Could use it to cut something else up....puff puff pass....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Could use it to cut something else up....puff puff pass....


Ah Ha! I knew your last name was spelled wrong!


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I know....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i need to put it up for sale in aus,my wife keeps bugging me to get rid of it....


How much would you want for it reaper? I'm in Brisbane..


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

PM me a price....


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> PM me a price....


I asked first


----------



## Recr3ational

I filled a Rma. Lucky I had 3 years warranty, I thought I had only 1


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I know....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i need to put it up for sale in aus,my wife keeps bugging me to get rid of it....


Take a picture of you wife and put it behind the acrylic panel, then frame both the panel and picture and give it to your wife on Valentine's Day as a present.


----------



## ssgtnubb

lol


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I filled a Rma. Lucky I had 3 years warranty, I thought I had only 1


Lucky lucky! You were that close to getting a new GPU upgrade *poison*


----------



## Lutfij

Anybody check this out:
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/34647/corsair-announces-two-new-graphite-series-full-tower-cases/index.html

Sorry don't own a Graphite case but all this waiting around has brought news of a gorgeous new Graphite.

Can't decide to go 230T(and mod it) or the 760T(and not mod it)


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Anybody check this out:
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/34647/corsair-announces-two-new-graphite-series-full-tower-cases/index.html
> 
> Sorry don't own a Graphite case but all this waiting around has brought news of a gorgeous new Graphite.
> 
> Can't decide to go 230T(and mod it) or the 760T(and not mod it)


Wow!! Awesome! Thanks for heads up! Rep!

Yay 600 posts!


----------



## Lutfij

Thanks mate!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Awesome even more cases to the Graphite club, sadly no 600T v2 yet as it seems, unless those two are supposed to be it which i kinda doubt because they have almost zero resemblance to the 600T and are full towers. Of course not to say they didn't opt for full tower with the v2 but again that didn't seem like many wanted that tbh.

Looks pretty good none the less though i still like the overall design of the 600T much more though, but more new blood in this sub are definitely welcome, will be great to ogle at more awesome builds from you guys.

And yeah rep for you kind sir


----------



## RocketAbyss

Couldn't agree with you more. Just looking at the 760T, it wants me to like it. But somehow, I can't. I really want to like it, but its not working out


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more. Just looking at the 760T, it wants me to like it. But somehow, I can't. I really want to like it, but its not working out


lol
i wanted so badly and unpgrade from my sexy 600T... and corsair introduced the 750D which i got in love but then lost intereset on in since it doesnt look that great on aesthetics point of view...

then i really really got interested on the phanteks enthoo primo... but its way to expensive for me but was going to get it if corsair didnt introduce anything new

and wow man i just got into ocn and saw the new 760T and that would be my next case this years
is so sexy and funtional!!!


----------



## Shadowline2553

God... now I look at the 760T and think of the possibilities... I mean with that case I could put my two GTX780s under water and run two big rads... a 360 and a 280... ach!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> God... now I look at the 760T and think of the possibilities... I mean with that case I could put my two GTX780s under water and run two big rads... a 360 and a 280... ach!


Yeah that rad support is awesome. I might get it if the reviews are good, and have my current 600T as a sculpture for showing off







*I keed*


----------



## Krullmeister

What in the world....

That looks like a render of what the 600T would look like if it was made in the future by someone who lived in the 50's... I can't really wrap my head around the design of those new graphites...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> What in the world....
> 
> That looks like a render of what the 600T would look like if it was made in the future by someone who lived in the 50's... I can't really wrap my head around the design of those new graphites...


----------



## RocketAbyss

Found this on youtube


----------



## Recr3ational

Can we exile the case? Please?

P.s Anonymous, I got you a game. I'll send it across your way!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Can we exile the case? Please?
> 
> P.s Anonymous, I got you a game. I'll send it across your way!


Alright thanks, what'cha got?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I like the internal layout of the new 760T/730T and I like the side panels as well, but the outer shell needs some work.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I like the internal layout of the new 760T/730T and I like the side panels as well, but the outer shell needs some work.


The exact reason why I wanted the 750D, because of all that space to work with within the case, while keeping it understated in a tower size case(unlike the 900/800D). The front of the case looks, lackluster. Its too reminiscent of the more *budget* 230T.


----------



## Krullmeister

agreed... internally great! (since it's a 750D but won't give you a traitor stamp







)

Side panels, great, it's what a lot of people in here have already done.

Outside... WHAT IN THE WORLD?! I see how it slightly reminds me of the 600T but other than that... It looks strange...

.____.


----------



## Recr3ational

Damn. I got invited to play the elders scrolls online beta. But no pc







.

Anonymous. I cant remember what I go. But I got 3 copies soo.....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Damn. I got invited to play the elders scrolls online beta. But no pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anonymous. I cant remember what I go. But I got 3 copies soo.....


Oh damn well i remember you talked about some game before and that was a Tower Defense game, i already god a butt load of those. I won't decline your offer i just think that if it is that it could be given to someone who would play it more, i already got too many games i just feel like it might get wasted on me tbh.

And Elder Scrolls Online looks pretty good, though i don't really like MMO's all that much, come to think of it, i have actually never played one before, not even WoW though i have thought about it.


----------



## Branish

I hope the 760T isn't the revision of the 600T we've been waiting for. It just looks like a more expensive 230T with a fancy side panel. Maybe I'm just too picky when it comes to cases but I just can't get excited about these cases. I guess it looks like I'm going to be painting the chassis of my 600T white this spring after all.


----------



## Gyrael

I really don't think those new cases have anything to do with the 600T revision. Corsair George just recently put up that poll.

But yeah, not a big fan of the aesthetic design. But I really like the transparent side panel. They clearly keep an eye on what the modders get into.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
Is it worth me putting my loop back on, and have my second waterblock held up by something. Like put a box or something underneath the block, it should be supported by the bridge anyway. Or is this. A bad idea.

Cos...... cos, both of my pc is in parts and I'm using a rubbish laptop. I'm bored, I miss my baby.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Bad idea AZ....Put together the other rig that's not water cooled and use that one....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> Is it worth me putting my loop back on, and have my second waterblock held up by something. Like put a box or something underneath the block, it should be supported by the bridge anyway. Or is this. A bad idea.
> 
> Cos...... cos, both of my pc is in parts and I'm using a rubbish laptop. I'm bored, I miss my baby.


Damn that is sad dude, honestly i have no real answer for that, all i can say is if you can make it work why not. Depending on how much time you have to wait to get the GPU fixed if it's like several weeks to a month i would do it lol, though don't take that as any real answer to your problem.

I've tried waiting for over a month for my old PSU to get back from RMA, they had some delays apparently. And i didn't even have a laptop or anything for that matter that i could do while waiting, it was the most boring month in my life almost.

Also dude, one a side note there is a new Humblebundle up and i don't have any of the games there, now i'm not asking for you to buy me it because i don't like asking for things especially not for money. But since you offered it to me so kindly i thought why not ask, it's currently at 6$ so a little steep, but anyways i hope you can at least find a suitable fix for your rig man, i know the feel trust me.

Edit: Got ninja'd, but yeah as reaper says not the best of ideas haha . . .


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey Annon i sent you a friend request on origin...the mortician....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Accepted


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Damn that is sad dude, honestly i have no real answer for that, all i can say is if you can make it work why not. Depending on how much time you have to wait to get the GPU fixed if it's like several weeks to a month i would do it lol, though don't take that as any real answer to your problem.
> 
> I've tried waiting for over a month for my old PSU to get back from RMA, they had some delays apparently. And i didn't even have a laptop or anything for that matter that i could do while waiting, it was the most boring month in my life almost.
> 
> Also dude, one a side note there is a new Humblebundle up and i don't have any of the games there, now i'm not asking for you to buy me it because i don't like asking for things especially not for money. But since you offered it to me so kindly i thought why not ask, it's currently at 6$ so a little steep, but anyways i hope you can at least find a suitable fix for your rig man, i know the feel trust me.
> 
> Edit: Got ninja'd, but yeah as reaper says not the best of ideas haha . . .


Roger that sir. I'll wait.
Humble bundle? I'll buy it. I did promise








$6 is like £3 lol

What's your steam? Just to double check.

Edit: I sent you a pm, with the gift, should be working.

Edit:Also please tell me i got you the right one. Cos theres the humble bundle weekly sale and humble bundle X


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Roger that sir. I'll wait.
> Humble bundle? I'll buy it. I did promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $6 is like £3 lol
> 
> What's your steam? Just to double check.
> 
> Edit: I sent you a pm, with the gift, should be working.
> 
> Edit:Also please tell me i got you the right one. Cos theres the humble bundle weekly sale and humble bundle X


Yeah my steam is in my sig.

And i got the Humble Bundle X gift, thank you very much kind sir really appreciate it!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah my steam is in my sig.
> 
> And i got the Humble Bundle X gift, thank you very much kind sir really appreciate it!


No problem!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

What games are in this humble bundle,can someone post a link....?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> What games are in this humble bundle,can someone post a link....?


https://www.humblebundle.com/ You just go on the site itself it's always on the front page.


----------



## hakz

760T... looks nice... but nothing like our 600T








seems like the 600T legacy would live on


----------



## Recr3ational

I got one of my rig up. Fx 4100 and quad GTX 295. LOL!

I'm loving these cards.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

So u took my advice after all....


----------



## roflcopter159

I actually like the look of the 760T. If they could produce a case with similar features that looks more like the 600T than the 230T, I would probably buy it immediately. Also a silver edition would be very nice looking in that line up.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> So u took my advice after all....


Still but i still don't have all my games etc :

Also i painted one of my fans blue. Looks awesome.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I actually like the look of the 760T. If they could produce a case with similar features that looks more like the 600T than the 230T, I would probably buy it immediately. Also a silver edition would be very nice looking in that line up.


I have to admit I've been looking more and more at the 760T since I posted last and in some weird way I can see the aesthetics growing on me. I do really like the look of the top and side panels. The only problem with the side panel, in my opinion, is the handle seems to ruin the way it looks. I know you need a way to open it and the hinged door design is really convenient but it sort of disturbs the look of the panel.

I am looking forward to TTL and Dimitry's reviews since I'm sure Corsair will send them both one. But that won't be for a while yet.

Edit: I thought the top panel was acrylic like the side panels in the photos. It turns out it's just stamped metal


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I smell a traitor in the mist....


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I smell a traitor in the mist....


Lol! No I'm still having a love affair with the 600T. I can't find a prettier case. I have new white sleeved cables going in this week and I'm also doing some changes to my loop. I can't wait. Once I get the interior painted white it will be epic. But that won't be until spring since it's -20C right now here in southern Ontario. I'm also going to be modding my M65 to match my 600T soon. Black and white with red LED's.


----------



## Mozz13

Hey guys, probably after a year lurking over this thread, I decided to watercool my 600T. It took me a while to get everything together since I don't want to mod anything at all. Now, it is all done and I wanna share it with you all.


Spoiler: Before










Spoiler: After









Spoiler: After









Spoiler: After






I just got the clear panel from Jamaican Reaper literally hours ago. Since he defected to 750D, the clear panel needs to find itself a new loving home.







Thanks @Jamaican Reaper!! The panel itself is a bit hard to put in but alas, all good. Whaddya all think about it?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Excellent looking stuff! Much much prettier than a 760T


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

That really looks good man,i'm glad you like it....Now you have me missing my 600T....
Next up,put that card in the loop....


----------



## Mozz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> That really looks good man,i'm glad you like it....Now you have me missing my 600T....
> Next up,put that card in the loop....


I was thinking about it before but its only a gtx 670 and i've had it almost 2 years already. Was thinking to upgrade the card and put it under water straight away. In no rush to get 1 so we'll see what the green and red team have to offer this year.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mozz13*
> 
> I was thinking about it before but its only a gtx 670 and i've had it almost 2 years already. Was thinking to upgrade the card and put it under water straight away. In no rush to get 1 so we'll see what the green and red team have to offer this year.


I totally understand,maxwell should be a beast of an upgrade when it comes out....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I actually like the look of the 760T. If they could produce a case with similar features that looks more like the 600T than the 230T, I would probably buy it immediately. Also a silver edition would be very nice looking in that line up.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit I've been looking more and more at the 760T since I posted last and in some weird way I can see the aesthetics growing on me. I do really like the look of the top and side panels. The only problem with the side panel, in my opinion, is the handle seems to ruin the way it looks. I know you need a way to open it and the hinged door design is really convenient but it sort of disturbs the look of the panel.
> 
> I am looking forward to TTL and Dimitry's reviews since I'm sure Corsair will send them both one. But that won't be for a while yet.
> 
> Edit: I thought the top panel was acrylic like the side panels in the photos. It turns out it's just stamped metal
Click to expand...

I agree completely. I feel like the top panel could be modded to be acrylic, or at least to have a window pretty easily and it would probably look great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I smell a traitor in the mist....


Keep in mind that the 760T/730T still falls into this thread







Unlike some other *cough* 750D *cough* cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I totally understand,maxwell should be a beast of an upgrade when it comes out....


Yeah, I think that I'm probably going to end up getting in on one of those cards as well.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I smell a traitor in the mist....


Says the traitor himself.

Guys 2 out of the 4 wires on the fan controller are broken. How would I go by fixing it? What wire do I need to use? It doesn't have to look good. Just need all four working.

Can I use fan splitters? Would it slow down my fans

Oh after deep consideration, I decided that I might buy the 760T, though I'm keeping my main rig in the 600T, build another custom loop build after I buy haswell and shove the FX8350 in there. Good idea? Damn right it is!
Unless the case looks good in person.

Why couldn't Corsair just make another 600T but with better features.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Says the traitor himself.
> 
> Guys 2 out of the 4 wires on the fan controller are broken. How would I go by fixing it? What wire do I need to use? It doesn't have to look good. Just need all four working.
> 
> Can I use fan splitters? Would it slow down my fans
> 
> Oh after deep consideration, I decided that I might buy the 760T, though I'm keeping my main rig in the 600T, build another custom loop build after I buy haswell and shove the FX8350 in there. Good idea? Damn right it is!
> Unless the case looks good in person.
> 
> Why couldn't Corsair just make another 600T but with better features.


Which cables are broken?

If it's the one that's plugged into the fans then they are easily removable. Not sure where you'd go finding new ones since the connectors are a bit weird but if you find someojne who doesnt use his fan controller you can maybe get new ones.

Fan splitters are fine as long as you dont go overboard.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Says the traitor himself.
> 
> Guys 2 out of the 4 wires on the fan controller are broken. How would I go by fixing it? What wire do I need to use? It doesn't have to look good. Just need all four working.
> 
> Can I use fan splitters? Would it slow down my fans
> 
> Oh after deep consideration, I decided that I might buy the 760T, though I'm keeping my main rig in the 600T, build another custom loop build after I buy haswell and shove the FX8350 in there. Good idea? Damn right it is!
> Unless the case looks good in person.
> 
> Why couldn't Corsair just make another 600T but with better features.


Well if you do end up buying the 760T and you are the first here, you better post a ridiculous number of pictures for all of us to see!

Edit: would you look at that... 200 posts


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

If he buys a 760T he will be a TRAITOR,becasue it has the insides/guts of a 750D








....Also AZ its time you buy a dedicated fan controller....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> If he buys a 760T he will be a TRAITOR,becasue it has the insides/guts of a 750D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Also AZ its time you buy a dedicated fan controller....


I got a dedicated fan controller, when I was testing my fans all at full speed it doesn't make any noise. So I'm just going to run all my fans at full. I just need power for the fans


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> If he buys a 760T he will be a TRAITOR,becasue it has the insides/guts of a 750D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Also AZ its time you buy a dedicated fan controller....
> 
> 
> 
> I got a dedicated fan controller, when I was testing my fans all at full speed it doesn't make any noise. So I'm just going to run all my fans at full. I just need power for the fans
Click to expand...

Plug them into the motherboard then. Put a few splitters on them and you should be fine I would assume.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> If he buys a 760T he will be a TRAITOR,becasue it has the insides/guts of a 750D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Also AZ its time you buy a dedicated fan controller....


Well technically the 600T is a 650D with sexy clothes on.


----------



## djriful

Working in progress...


----------



## AlDyer

Looking good


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
Do you think my pump can handle an extra 240?

So thats a total of 2 x 240, 1 x 200, 2 x gpu blocks and a cpu block? It runs the current loop perfectly fine soooooo..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys, saw the news about the new cases (a bit late), I kinda like the side and inside but that front








Oh well thank it's not completely smexy or I might have been tempted. Anywayz, haven't ordered the parts yet. I sooo need to save money. Argh
I still have to spend loads on pump/reservoir/fittings/tubing/liquid. I need a sponsor








My system will be dated when I finally finish it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Awesome even more cases to the Graphite club, sadly no 600T v2 yet as it seems, unless those two are supposed to be it which i kinda doubt because they have almost zero resemblance to the 600T and are full towers. Of course not to say they didn't opt for full tower with the v2 but again that didn't seem like many wanted that tbh.
> 
> Looks pretty good none the less though i still like the overall design of the 600T much more though, but more new blood in this sub are definitely welcome, will be great to ogle at more awesome builds from you guys.
> 
> And yeah rep for you kind sir


Agree. Nice case. If I was looking for a full tower, it would be at the top of my list.


----------



## BleepyEvans

My 600T SE rig, built Summer 2012. Corsair H100i andAR120 were added in 2013.
I will take a better photo when NZXT get their act together and send me my clips for the LED strip that i've been waiting for almost 2 months for....


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I had the money budgeted for a PS4 last week, but when I left to go shopping I ended up stopping at this neat little hobby shop that just opened up and ended up spending my money on this instead.

And the remainder of the budget was spent on replacement parts over the course of the next 2-3 days while I learned to fly it.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Just saw Linustechtips interview on the 760T, I'm liking that thing a bit more, that side is smexy!

I hope I can't control my self and not buy that. More place for my WC and no need to cut case for the radiators.


----------



## MasterT

Finished updating my case with R9 290's. So far the highest temps I've seen in 55C on the top card, 54c on the other. I'm happy...







Off to game!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> Finished updating my case with R9 290's. So far the highest temps I've seen in 55C on the top card, 54c on the other. I'm happy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to game!


Nice job, really like the way you mounted the hard drive and managed to hide the pump!

How come you didnt replace the H100 at the same time, would have been a kickass loop?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> Finished updating my case with R9 290's. So far the highest temps I've seen in 55C on the top card, 54c on the other. I'm happy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to game!


How did you manage to mount that hard drive? Screws through the bottom?


----------



## MasterT

Hard drives are ghetto mounted, L bracket made of cardboard, taped to the bottom of the system. Will do the CPU loop at a later date.


----------



## roflcopter159

You could probably just mark and drill some holes in the bottom of the case for something potentially a little more secure.


----------



## Zooty Cat

Some pics I never posted. Thought you might like


----------



## Alxz

Hi!

I recently bought my 600T SE (but i left my actual rig somewhere else so i cant build it yet) but i have a question. I was using a 120mm rad in a custom loop for the CPU (not push/pull) and i was looking forward using it in the 600T along with a 240mm rad in the top. I know that it must be a slim 240 rad but i want to use it along with the 120 one in the rear so i dont know if that is really possible. I'm using a 990FXA-UD5 for that.

Nice rigs all of you







this thread inspired me to buy a 600T haha!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I recently bought my 600T SE (but i left my actual rig somewhere else so i cant build it yet) but i have a question. I was using a 120mm rad in a custom loop for the CPU (not push/pull) and i was looking forward using it in the 600T along with a 240mm rad in the top. I know that it must be a slim 240 rad but i want to use it along with the 120 one in the rear so i dont know if that is really possible. I'm using a 990FXA-UD5 for that.
> 
> Nice rigs all of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thread inspired me to buy a 600T haha!


Based on how my H100i fits in relation to my 120mm rear fan, I feel like it would probably work depending on fan placements and how thick the radiators are. You may want to look around some more to try and find people with that type of set up, but if I had to guess, it would probably work just fine.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Is it just me, or did a few posts from today disappear?


Yep about 2 pages disappeared lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep about 2 pages disappeared lol


Yea what is up with that? It's not like we are on topic in this thread very often so I don't see how that should be an issue lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea what is up with that? It's not like we are on topic in this thread very often so I don't see how that should be an issue lol


Thats probably why, its because we were on topic for once and the mods got confused. lol


----------



## roflcopter159

Well then we should cut that out. Who needs on-topic conversation when it causes such destruction?


----------



## Darylrese

haha!


----------



## Doc1355

I finally had the time to move on with the loop!

Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures...i'll make a proper photoshoot very soon


----------



## djriful

Mine coming along I guess, just need some angled fittings. Arg...


----------



## Geezerman

I'm working on a silver 600T for a family member. This is my first exposure to a 600T. Any suggestions on LED strips that look good with the stock LEDs on the fans? I'd like to go all blue, but I don't want to replace the stock fans. What's the consensus on using the motherboard to control the fans versus the built in fan controller? Thanks


----------



## Recr3ational

Its nice to see all the custom loop builds. cant wait to finish mine


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine coming along I guess, just need some angled fittings. Arg...


Great looking build. Can't wait to see it with blood in its veins.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> I'm working on a silver 600T for a family member. This is my first exposure to a 600T. Any suggestions on LED strips that look good with the stock LEDs on the fans? I'd like to go all blue, but I don't want to replace the stock fans. What's the consensus on using the motherboard to control the fans versus the built in fan controller? Thanks


This is my fav online store to get all my watercooling parts. Best LED component are the cuttable LED strip you can find. They are Dazmode brand "DarkSide" and these LED are primary designed for automotive lightning (modified cars). https://www.dazmode.com/store/category/bare-modding-led-lights/

They are 2 pin and you can connect to 3/4 pin fan header and dim to whatever you prefer.

Warning these are extremely bright at 12v, you only need one to shine the entire case.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I finally had the time to move on with the loop!
> 
> *Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures...i'll make a proper photoshoot very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "poor quality of the pictures". I'd say those are much better than what I would take if I were trying, particularly the first two pictures.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is my fav online store to get all my watercooling parts. Best LED component are the cuttable LED strip you can find. They are Dazmode brand "DarkSide" and these LED are primary designed for automotive lightning (modified cars). https://www.dazmode.com/store/category/bare-modding-led-lights/
> 
> They are 2 pin and you can connect to 3/4 pin fan header and dim to whatever you prefer.
> 
> Warning these are extremely bright at 12v, you only need one to shine the entire case.


How does a blue LED look with the stock white LED fans? I usually don't mix colors of LEDs


----------



## roflcopter159

I had one of those fans set up with red leds and it kind of distorted the color some. Not too terrible though. It would probably just make the blue a bit lighter in certain areas. Though, if you aren't opposed to some modifications, you could probably just cut the leds off of the fans.


----------



## Darylrese

The stock 600T fans are the worst part about the case tbh i'd recommend changing them.

I have white and blue theme on my build, looks alright I think! The NXZT LED Kit looks good.



Before my custom loop but best pic I have of blue and white lighting


----------



## roflcopter159

Hey Daryl, a pair of questions for you -
What size tubing did you use in your custom loop?
What is the card above your video cards? Sound card?


----------



## Geezerman

The finish quality of the white cases looks so much better than the silver. the silver is dull, and looks much more fragile.


----------



## EliteReplay

I dont know i still love my 600T if it wasnt because the 760T has more options for WC...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey Daryl, a pair of questions for you -
> What size tubing did you use in your custom loop?
> What is the card above your video cards? Sound card?


Hey man yeh sure!

Its a XSPC EX240 750 V2 Watercooling kit so whatever size tubing comes with that....7/16 according to this review:

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/XSPC-Raystorm-750-EX240-Watercooling-Kit-Review

Yes that's an Asus D2X Xonar SoundCard above my top graphics card. Just about fits but gets rather warm after a gaming session lol


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey man yeh sure!
> 
> Its a XSPC EX240 750 V2 Watercooling kit so whatever size tubing comes with that....7/16 according to this review:
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/XSPC-Raystorm-750-EX240-Watercooling-Kit-Review
> 
> Yes that's an Asus D2X Xonar SoundCard above my top graphics card. Just about fits but gets rather warm after a gaming session lol


Cool, thanks. How did you wrap the sound card in vinyl like that? Also, when it gets hot like that, does the sound get distorted at all?


----------



## Darylrese

Nope never noticed any issues.

I bought some M3 Carbon Wrap off ebay and wrapped a few components with it, just apply and carefully cut off with a stanley knife.

Its been in for a good year now and no issues.


----------



## roflcopter159

Oh ok, cool. Did you apply it directly to the board or was there some kind of shroud you put it on (like the Xonar Essence STX)?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "poor quality of the pictures". I'd say those are much better than what I would take if I were trying, particularly the first two pictures.


I certenly can do better than that!

I didn't have the best lighting at that moment


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Oh ok, cool. Did you apply it directly to the board or was there some kind of shroud you put it on (like the Xonar Essence STX)?


Yes it has a shroud just like the Essence STX. Here's the card:


----------



## Recr3ational

For anyone who is interested this is the state of my build atm.
Got a lot of acrylic work tomorrow, still waiting for my stuff to come but starting to look good.



Update on my log soon.


----------



## Gyrael

I dunno how you can stand being without your PC for so long


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Especially your main rig....

https://imageshack.com/i/5b0z29j


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Anyone used one of these,and if so how good are they....

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1173&products_id=25806


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is my fav online store to get all my watercooling parts. Best LED component are the cuttable LED strip you can find. They are Dazmode brand "DarkSide" and these LED are primary designed for automotive lightning (modified cars). https://www.dazmode.com/store/category/bare-modding-led-lights/
> 
> They are 2 pin and you can connect to 3/4 pin fan header and dim to whatever you prefer.
> 
> Warning these are extremely bright at 12v, you only need one to shine the entire case.


Dazmode is great. I've bought most of my water cooling stuff there. Really fast shipping also.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "poor quality of the pictures". I'd say those are much better than what I would take if I were trying, particularly the first two pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I certenly can do better than that!
> 
> I didn't have the best lighting at that moment
Click to expand...

Wow, well then I am definitely excited to see those much better pictures!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Oh ok, cool. Did you apply it directly to the board or was there some kind of shroud you put it on (like the Xonar Essence STX)?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it has a shroud just like the Essence STX. Here's the card:
Click to expand...

Ah, ok. So did you only apply it to the shroud, or did you apply it to everything?


----------



## roflcopter159

Does anyone know what size/type of thumbscrews the 600T uses? I am looking at ordering some replacements.
On a similar note, does anyone know the information on the H100i mounting thumbscrews for the AMD mounts?


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi guys im just doing a little research before deciding to go 760T or keep my 600T...

does the Alphacool XT45 240MM fits on the top of the 600T?

would thre be any performance hit since the fans will have a gap between the top rad and the mesh and them the fans_?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi guys im just doing a little research before deciding to go 760T or keep my 600T...
> 
> does the Alphacool XT45 240MM fits on the top of the 600T?
> 
> would thre be any performance hit since the fans will have a gap between the top rad and the mesh and them the fans_?


I have a XT45 240mm on my 600T in push pull... While it does fit using the cases own grommets for the 120x2 fans but only in single sided config (either push or pull from the fans outside the case). In order to be able to use push/pull config, you have to offset the radiator and have at least one fan covering the rad partially. Check my build log (down below on my sig) to see what I mean, I can post some photos later today if you want.


----------



## Geezerman

Instead of mounting LED light strips in the 600T case, anyone seen two white LED strips mounted around the window, on the door itself ? I would think it would provide better coverage. You would have to unplug wires when removing the side panel though..Thanks


----------



## Recr3ational

Dragoon did you paint the acrylic in your build or did you buy it black?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Dragoon did you paint the acrylic in your build or did you buy it black?


I bought the acrylic black.









By the way, any news regarding your dead GPU?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I have a XT45 240mm on my 600T in push pull... While it does fit using the cases own grommets for the 120x2 fans but only in single sided config (either push or pull from the fans outside the case). In order to be able to use push/pull config, you have to offset the radiator and have at least one fan covering the rad partially. Check my build log (down below on my sig) to see what I mean, I can post some photos later today if you want.


oh great... but i just want to do pull with the fans outside... does that way it fits nice and tight? like a H100 does?

im planning on doing a loop with a XT45 on TOP and a 120MM RAD in the back... what do u think?

what it would be a good 120mm rad?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I bought the acrylic black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, any news regarding your dead GPU?


Dead gpu is currently being process, maybe a week or two. I'm not in a hurry to be honest so i Don't mind.
Do you have any idea how i can paint mine properly? I have a design to do which require me to spray paint it.
I have no idea where to start. I think i bit more than i can chew haha.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> oh great... but i just want to do pull with the fans outside... does that way it fits nice and tight? like a H100 does?
> 
> im planning on doing a loop with a XT45 on TOP and a 120MM RAD in the back... what do u think?
> 
> what it would be a good 120mm rad?


That really depends on the mobo... I was wrong in my last post. In my situation the xt45 was too thick and it would hit the fusion block barb. You really have to measure between the top of the case and your mobos VRM heatsink and /or rams. In my case only the top fusion block barb would not let me place the rad without offsetting it. Sorry for my misinformation. A good way to check and you'll also have some tolerance is to see if two fans fit between the top of the case and the mobo on the default fan locations, that will be 50mm thickness, so, if it fits you should be good to fit the rad.

I will also advise in using a 200mm rad up front opposed to a 120 on the back... Or a 400 if you're feeling adventurous


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> That really depends on the mobo... I was wrong in my last post. In my situation the xt45 was too thick and it would hit the fusion block barb. You really have to measure between the top of the case and your mobos VRM heatsink and /or rams. In my case only the top fusion block barb would not let me place the rad without offsetting it. Sorry for my misinformation. A good way to check and you'll also have some tolerance is to see if two fans fit between the top of the case and the mobo on the default fan locations, that will be 50mm thickness, so, if it fits you should be good to fit the rad.
> 
> I will also advise in using a 200mm rad up front opposed to a 120 on the back... Or a 400 if you're feeling adventurous


im gonnat trying to put another fan with the 200mm one to see if it fits... well i have the ASRock X79 Extreme4.


----------



## MocoIMO

http://www.overclock.net/t/1435026/how-would-you-change-the-graphite-600t/0_20

Seems a new version of the 600t may be out in the future, found the thread browsing but might be a couple months old, we can have dreams it will come true









As for the newest graphite series I feel that it lacks the beauty the 600t has set for the graphite line









edited for fail typos


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> oh great... but i just want to do pull with the fans outside... does that way it fits nice and tight? like a H100 does?
> 
> im planning on doing a loop with a XT45 on TOP and a 120MM RAD in the back... what do u think?
> 
> what it would be a good 120mm rad?


The XT45 won't fit natively as Dragoon posted and a 120mm rad will only fit if the top rad is 30mm or less since you'll run into the problem of the fan not having enough clearance . The rad would also have to be a thin one unless the barbs are mounted facing down. The cleanest/best configuration for the case is a 200mm rad in the front and a 240mm in the roof. If you start modding then 2 360mm rads fit nicely. But if you don't want to mod the case then you have to install the 200mm rad with the barbs facing down as there is not enough clearance between the barbed end tank and the 5.25 drive cage. But if you're handy with your tools you can fit a ton of water cooling in it.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> The XT45 won't fit natively as Dragoon posted and a 120mm rad will only fit if the top rad is 30mm or less since you'll run into the problem of the fan not having enough clearance . The rad would also have to be a thin one unless the barbs are mounted facing down. The cleanest/best configuration for the case is a 200mm rad in the front and a 240mm in the roof. If you start modding then 2 360mm rads fit nicely. But if you don't want to mod the case then you have to install the 200mm rad with the barbs facing down as there is not enough clearance between the barbed end tank and the 5.25 drive cage. But if you're handy with your tools you can fit a ton of water cooling in it.


XT45 is a 240mm rad why woulnd not fit, if you are saying it will fit?


----------



## Dragoon

Yeah. I corrected myself. Fail on my part. Though, the XT45 can fit if the mobo has enough clearance on the top area.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1435026/how-would-you-change-the-graphite-600t/0_20
> 
> Seems a new version of the 600t may be out in the future, found the thread browsing but might be a couple months old, we can have dreams it will come true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the newest graphite series I feel that it lacks the beauty the 600t has set for the graphite line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited for fail typos


In my opinion, the 600T was/is a popular enough case that they will definitely release a new version for us. Though, if you watch Linus' interview with Corsair at the 760T display at CES, Corsair's representative said that the case had been in development for ~1.5 years. So assuming that post is the beginning of the design phase, we probably have a year or so to go still if I had to guess.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> XT45 is a 240mm rad why woulnd not fit, if you are saying it will fit?


It's a 240 so it will fit in that respect. What I meant was it is too thick to fit without being mounted offset as it will start to hit things like heat-sinks, ram, or your EPS connector which my XSPC EX 360 tends to do depending on your motherboard of course. Or if your barbs are facing the rear of the case they will impede on the rear fan.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

@Branish - For some reason I don't think I ever looked at the pics of your rig until today. Those water blocks you have are gorgeous! Is the purple glow something that they did as a stock feature or is it custom work?


----------



## Solonowarion

Anyone have an extra top mesh piece I can buy? Shot in the dark before I email corsair.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Anyone used one of these,and if so how good are they....
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1173&products_id=25806


I haven't tried their wireless version, but I just bought the Corsair Vengeance 1500 on sale. They are a little harsh in the higher frequencies (as others have pointed out), so I have to slope the equalizer software from high bass down to low treble. Basically I have the lowest frequency turned up all the way, while the highest frequency is turned down all the way.

After setting them like that, they actually sound pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> Instead of mounting LED light strips in the 600T case, anyone seen two white LED strips mounted around the window, on the door itself ? I would think it would provide better coverage. You would have to unplug wires when removing the side panel though..Thanks


That's a good idea. We have seen people mount ccfls on the door, but not LEDs. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Anyone used one of these,and if so how good are they....
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1173&products_id=25806


I had the Vengeance 2000's, waste of money in my eyes. Lost connection all the time and had decent sound at best.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I had the Vengeance 2000's, waste of money in my eyes. Lost connection all the time and had decent sound at best.


Agree, Corsair Peripherals are pretty rubbish tbh.

Is it wrong that since i got my PS4, I havne't even turned my PC on? lol


----------



## Dragoon

Hmmm... a traitor... not only to the Graphite club but to the entire PC gaming master race...



jk









xD Have fun dood.


----------



## roflcopter159

So, while scrolling through my facebook news feed I saw NZXT's reveal video for the H440. I decided it looked pretty cool so I went to the product page. That's when I saw it. They have a black and red model in addition to the white and black one. All for $120. The 600T V2 better come quick. I don't want to be a traitor













Product Page


----------



## Gyrael

Finally a case without 5.25" bays. It does look very nice, but I have higher hopes for the 600T refresh.


----------



## Dragoon

I'll admit it looks quite nice. The idea of dumping the 5.25 bays is great. But one thing I noticed... it seems to lack space for push/pull config... or even just one set of fans and a fat rad such as the UT60 or even the XT45...

On a side note... just ordered a bunch of SMD leds and resistors (about 50 leds and 150 resistors) less than £14







... going off to a small side project and adventure.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I'll admit it looks quite nice. The idea of dumping the 5.25 bays is great. But one thing I noticed... it seems to lack space for push/pull config... or even just one set of fans and a fat rad such as the UT60 or even the XT45...
> 
> On a side note... just ordered a bunch of SMD leds and resistors (about 50 leds and 150 resistors) less than £14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... going off to a small side project and adventure.


Actually, if you watch the OC3D review, he mentions that in the front you can fit an 80mm radiator. Though, I am still confused on where you would put hdds if you put a thick rad in front.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
In need of a SUPER cheap m itx build to go in a prodigy, just for Sky and netflix etc.

Ideas? Literally a barebones pc. No gpu, no ssd etc.

Thinking about an i3?

Need one for the bedroom.


----------



## roflcopter159

You could also do a cheap AMD APU. I don't know any prices off the top of my head, but I would imagine that there would have to be one for less than $100.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Agree, Corsair Peripherals are pretty rubbish tbh.
> 
> Is it wrong that since i got my PS4, I havne't even turned my PC on? lol


Nothing wrong with that. When I get in a sports mode (FIFA I don't bother with for the PC because its just not up to snuff, and NHL isn't even available on the PC anymore...) the Playstation gets the bulk of my time too. Once I want to play shooters again its PC all the way.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. When I get in a sports mode (FIFA I don't bother with for the PC because its just not up to snuff, and NHL isn't even available on the PC anymore...) the Playstation gets the bulk of my time too. Once I want to play shooters again its PC all the way.


True gamers enjoys games not the platform it's on









Usually I play games like cod and mass effect on the Xbox, games that needs triple monitors and ultra settings, like metro last light. I'll go to the pc. My ps3 is just a big black paper weight haha. I have no games apart from the last of us on my ps3


----------



## Recr3ational

Also dragoon, I answered your question, but it's like disappeared?


----------



## Ice Reign

Very true.

My consoles are usually exclusively for sports titles with my preference being for the PS. Everything else is on the PC, for the same reasons you mentioned mostly. Love my 1440p monitor.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Very true.
> 
> My consoles are usually exclusively for sports titles with my preference being for the PS. Everything else is on the PC, for the same reasons you mentioned mostly. Love my 1440p monitor.


I wish I can afford 1440p monitor. I can't go single monitor anymore as it feels wierd, so I have to save up for 3 of them









After my 4770k, another pc, Xbox one, ps4 etc etc. I have massive list of things I want but can't afford.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I wish I can afford 1440p monitor. I can't go single monitor anymore as it feels wierd, so I have to save up for 3 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my 4770k, another pc, Xbox one, ps4 etc etc. I have massive list of things I want but can't afford.


Mine was an eBay special from South Korea. It was much cheaper than buying locally. After taxes and delivery I paid $400 CDN (which I think is around 220 GBP?)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Mine was an eBay special from South Korea. It was much cheaper than buying locally. After taxes and delivery I paid $400 CDN (which I think is around 220 GBP?)


Not bad actually, my 1080p monitors were like £130 each. Soo it's quite a price gap but it's probably worth it.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> @Branish - For some reason I don't think I ever looked at the pics of your rig until today. Those water blocks you have are gorgeous! Is the purple glow something that they did as a stock feature or is it custom work?


They're the XSPC blocks. The picture was taken when all I had were the blue led's that came with the blocks. I just recently redid my loop and the led's are now white.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I wish I can afford 1440p monitor. I can't go single monitor anymore as it feels wierd, so I have to save up for 3 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my 4770k, another pc, Xbox one, ps4 etc etc. I have massive list of things I want but can't afford.


Just go for a korean 1440p, they go for like 200-300 gbp. I absolutely love mine!


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Just go for a korean 1440p, they go for like 200-300 gbp. I absolutely love mine!


Same. I didn't end up too badly. I did have 1 stuck pixel (not really noticeable unless its all black) and I could only set the refresh rate to 90Hz. Its the trade off though. Buy one for $500-600 and get warrenty and support, or cut cost but get what you get.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> In need of a SUPER cheap m itx build to go in a prodigy, just for Sky and netflix etc.
> 
> Ideas? Literally a barebones pc. No gpu, no ssd etc.
> 
> Thinking about an i3?
> 
> Need one for the bedroom.


I put an AMD Athlon 750K in my girlfriend's budget gaming rig recently and it's been pretty great. It was only 80 bucks.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Agree, Corsair Peripherals are pretty rubbish tbh.
> 
> Is it wrong that since i got my PS4, I havne't even turned my PC on? lol


I have two corsair water coolers myself, my roommate has one and two of my friends have them. No troubles. I have an M90 mouse, and it's pretty good. If it was wireless I would likely be using it. There are also two Corsair psus here that have had no issues. I had a K90 keyboard, and it was pretty decent. Their new keyboard collaboration with Cherry looks fantastic. All cherry keys, each key individually programmable for any RGB colour, and your choice of three different Cherry key types (I think it's blue, brown and red).. I really wish the keyboard I have now had those keys. If it did it would almost be my perfect dream keyboard.

http://www.corsair.com/us/pressrelease/corsair-debuts-first-gaming-mechanical-keyboard-with-cherry-mx-rgb-mechanical-switches-at-ces-2014






Personally, I wouldn't call any of that stuff rubbish. I think their lineup is pretty good.


----------



## roflcopter159

I feel as though the only thing from Corsair you could probably call rubbish would be their audio devices. I have never really heard great things about them and iirc, they are pretty expensive for what they are. Correct me if I am wrong though.


----------



## Gyrael

Yeah, my K70 is impeccable.

I've never tried one, but I assume their headsets have as bad sound quality as any "gaming" headset but with better build quality.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I just need a good wireless headset for multiplayer games....Dnt need one, but I want one....







Guess im just looking to spend money....


----------



## Geezerman

Have any of you guys ever tweaked the alignment tabs on the side panels? I'm assuming that's what they are, alignment tabs along the sides and bottom of the panel. One of my panels rubs just a tad, and seems to have a bit of a sprung feel about it as it locks into place. I noticed the lip on the bottom tab is not straight, it has a slight bend on one side as I look down the length of the tab.,


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I just need a good wireless headset for multiplayer games....Dnt need one, but I want one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess im just looking to spend money....


Astro A40's? I love mine


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Are the astro's wireless...?


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Are the astro's wireless...?


There is both a wired & wireless versions, I have used both & the wireless version sounds just as good. The A50 headsets are out now but I think the A40's still sound better..

EDIT: To clarify, the A40's come in both versions while it appears the A50's only come in a wireless version.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> There is both a wired & wireless versions, I have used both & the wireless version sounds just as good. The A50 headsets are out now but I think the A40's still sound better..
> 
> EDIT: To clarify, the A40's come in both versions while it appears the A50's only come in a wireless version.


Holy cow,i just checked the price for the astro A40 and its $299,i'm not paying that much for headphones....







Thats way too much,if i was a professional gamer i would get it,but not just to talk to random people when gaming....


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Holy cow,i just checked the price for the astro A40 and its $299,i'm not paying that much for headphones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats way too much,if i was a professional gamer i would get it,but not just to talk to random people when gaming....


Yeah I may have forgotten to mention that part. I was playing Call of Duty at a friends ages ago, had a try of his & went straight out and bought a pair









EDIT, again: Perhaps these might interest you Reaper, sorry I couldn't resist..


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Holy cow,i just checked the price for the astro A40 and its $299,i'm not paying that much for headphones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats way too much,if i was a professional gamer i would get it,but not just to talk to random people when gaming....


If you want a pair of great headphones / headset then look no further than the PC 360's from Sennheiser. They are definitively worth the money.

Long as hell cable so might make it less of a con that they have a cable compared to those with shorter ones.


----------



## hakz

+1 for PC360


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I feel as though the only thing from Corsair you could probably call rubbish would be their audio devices. I have never really heard great things about them and iirc, they are pretty expensive for what they are. Correct me if I am wrong though.


I'd say about half, if not more, of their entire PSU lineup is garbage. The problem is there is no real consistency in Corsair products outside of a few very select products because Corsair doesn't really make anything, they just rebrand other manufacturer's products as their own.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'd say about half, if not more, of their entire PSU lineup is garbage. The problem is there is no real consistency in Corsair products outside of a few very select products because Corsair doesn't really make anything, they just rebrand other manufacturer's products as their own.


yea.... the latest PSU's seem to be really really crap IMO... not to mention overpriced.

I wouldn't touch an RM series with a 10 foot pole.

Their headphones feel cheap and flimsy, the keyboards don't appeal to me at all since non-standard layouts and weird design choices, RAM is overpriced but decent and so on... cases is the only thing I think they do really well at the moment.


----------



## Ice Reign

I use corsair PSUs, fans, and the case obviously, but thats about it. Most of their PSUs are re branded Seasonic PSUs. I prefer Razer for my peripherals. I have had nothing but a great experience with them, but I do feel as though they could be more competitive in regards to pricing.

I've been eyeing the Razer Tiamat 7.1 surround headphones for a while but I haven't decided if I want to pull the trigger due to the price. They do however make a Tiamat 2.2 that will run you around £80. (per amazon.uk). They are analog, so if you don't have a decent onboard audio or sound card to begin with, you're limited by that to start. On a side note, its rather frustrating to find a quality headset that ISN'T USB based. I bought a decent MOBO with a decent onboard sound setup and I'd rather like to use it thank you very much...


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> If you want a pair of great headphones / headset then look no further than the PC 360's from Sennheiser. They are definitively worth the money.
> 
> Long as hell cable so might make it less of a con that they have a cable compared to those with shorter ones.


I've heard good things about that headset, but personally I see better value in getting straight up headphones and a separate mic.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I've heard good things about that headset, but personally I see better value in getting straight up headphones and a separate mic.


Yea of course, can't go wrong with that really. But if you are dead set on a headset (it can be nice sometimes) then the pc 360's for sure!


----------



## Recr3ational

I don't mind my pair of vengeance1500,
A bit loud on the bass side but it's okay.

Though I'm not exactly a sound guy.

Also I got my unsleeved extensions and paracord so, time for my sleeving tonight!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Bloody hell you guys recommend some really expensive headphones....Sennheiser PC 360 Gaming Headset $299,seriouly just for sound....







Already got a home theatre system which was like $500,cnt see my self paying that much for a headphone ever,think i'm just gonna grab a wireless ps3/ps4 sony headset....


----------



## Dragoon

I can happily recommend the Razer Tiamat 2.2... Super comfy and they sound awesome. (I'm no audiophile, but I am certainly impressed and they cost me just short of €90)


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

How long is the cord....? I game on a tele and sit on the bed,so i'm about 7-8 feet from the pc/tele....

Really like the one you mentioned,was also looking at this one....


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> How long is the cord....? I game on a tele and sit on the bed,so i'm about 7-8 feet from the pc/tele....
> 
> Really like the one you mentioned,was also looking at this one....


That's not a bad one either. Between the two the Tiamat would have much better bass response, having separate drivers for the bass, but it depends if that's something you want.


----------



## Dragoon

I don't know the exact length of the cord... Since I have it routed under my desk... can't measure... But did a quick search and on the interwebs it said it's over 10ft... I'd say from what I remember when I unpacked mine, it is ridiculously big.

Ice Reign was spot on. The bass response on these is really good. It's clear and precise. And it gets even better if you use the Razer synapse 2.0 software for virtual 7.1. On that matter, it is amazingly and surprisingly precise. I have a REALLY good perception of where the sound comes.

I always thought that Razer was a overrated and overpriced peripheral company... But the Tiamat 2.2 susprised me alot.

EDIT: Also... specs wise... the Tiamat blow those clear off the water.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> If you want a pair of great headphones / headset then look no further than the PC 360's from Sennheiser. They are definitively worth the money.
> 
> Long as hell cable so might make it less of a con that they have a cable compared to those with shorter ones.


I have the Sennheiser PC350SE's and they are AWESOME! Same as PC360 but closed design rather than open backs. Thoroughly recommend them or PC-360's


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I don't know the exact length of the cord... Since I have it routed under my desk... can't measure... But did a quick search and on the interwebs it said it's over 10ft... I'd say from what I remember when I unpacked mine, it is ridiculously big.
> 
> Ice Reign was spot on. The bass response on these is really good. It's clear and precise. And it gets even better if you use the Razer synapse 2.0 software for virtual 7.1. On that matter, it is amazingly and surprisingly precise. I have a REALLY good perception of where the sound comes.
> 
> I always thought that Razer was a overrated and overpriced peripheral company... But the Tiamat 2.2 susprised me alot.
> 
> EDIT: Also... specs wise... the Tiamat blow those clear off the water.


I was curious as to how the virtual 7.1 performed. That's one of my biggest hang ups on weather to grab the 2.2 or the 7.1 headset. Having true 7.1 would be nice but is it really worth the money if the 2.2 performs adequately. Do you use them for FPS type games where having the directional perception has some advantage? Thanks for the input!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> I was curious as to how the virtual 7.1 performed. That's one of my biggest hang ups on weather to grab the 2.2 or the 7.1 headset. Having true 7.1 would be nice but is it really worth the money if the 2.2 performs adequately. Do you use them for FPS type games where having the directional perception has some advantage? Thanks for the input!


Heh, I waged myself in a huge war trying to decide what headset to get for looong time... They were either too expensive, or uncomfortable, or only stereo... In the end I was between the Tiamat 7.1, the Tiamat 2.2 (after hearing about the Synapse 2.0) and the Sennheiser PC 333D (Virtual 7.1 with USB sound card).

Ditched the 7.1, because listening to music or any stereo only source would render them underpowered due to the small 30mm drivers that are used for front L/R (As it happens with all true surround headsets, read about the Rocat Kave too)... Ditched the Sennheiser PC 333D due to all reviews saying that they were too tight on your head and the can foam was not too comfy either...

After seeing quite a few reviews on the Tiamat 2.2, how nicely they sounded and their comfort I took the chance at the Synapse and bought them (Also the cheaper of all 3 I had in mind).

As for audio positioning precision... It is NOT perfect... but *damn* good.

At first I was skeptical of the software, but after playing some games like CS:GO (Although not much), Borderlands 2, Prop Hunt on GMod and Skyrim (Mostly) I was genuinely impressed. (I play alot of first person genre games so... positioning was pretty much mandatory) Synapse does a great work, the plus is that it's compatible with any sound card and headphones (it is basically a virtual sound card that "sits" on top of the hardware to emulate the 7.1)

So, the Tiamat 2.2 + Synapse 2.0 it was either impress me or bust... It impressed me.

Also, music wise, it sounds great







Deep and responsive bass... Mids are slightly overpowered in some cases... Highs are definitely good as well. The headset packs a punch, enough for you to feel them vibrating on bassy tracks









Sorry for the long reply, but... yeah... I wanted to be as thorough as possible. xD


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Heh, I waged myself in a huge war trying to decide what headset to get for looong time... They were either too expensive, or uncomfortable, or only stereo... In the end I was between the Tiamat 7.1, the Tiamat 2.2 (after hearing about the Synapse 2.0) and the Sennheiser PC 333D (Virtual 7.1 with USB sound card).
> 
> Ditched the 7.1, because listening to music or any stereo only source would render them underpowered due to the small 30mm drivers that are used for front L/R (As it happens with all true surround headsets, read about the Rocat Kave too)... Ditched the Sennheiser PC 333D due to all reviews saying that they were too tight on your head and the can foam was not too comfy either...
> 
> After seeing quite a few reviews on the Tiamat 2.2, how nicely they sounded and their comfort I took the chance at the Synapse and bought them (Also the cheaper of all 3 I had in mind).
> 
> As for audio positioning precision... It is NOT perfect... but *damn* good.
> 
> At first I was skeptical of the software, but after playing some games like CS:GO (Although not much), Borderlands 2, Prop Hunt on GMod and Skyrim (Mostly) I was genuinely impressed. (I play alot of first person genre games so... positioning was pretty much mandatory) Synapse does a great work, the plus is that it's compatible with any sound card and headphones (it is basically a virtual sound card that "sits" on top of the hardware to emulate the 7.1)
> 
> So, the Tiamat 2.2 + Synapse 2.0 it was either impress me or bust...
> 
> Sorry for the long reply, but... yeah... I wanted to be as thorough as possible. xD


No apologies needed! Thank you for all the info. Reading reviews are great and all but its always better to hear directly from the people that use the products and use them the same way. I think I may pick up a set when I see them on sale the next time! Thanks again!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys this is the one i ended up getting,love the aviation look to it....Got same day shipping so it should be here in another 3-4 hours....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://imageshack.com/i/mvejmwj


----------



## Alxz

something just arrived to my apartment <3

but im working far from my apartment and i wont go there until monday /sobs
(photos were taken by my apartment partner haha) ;_;





I can't wait to put my old rig inside it (?), although the watercooling parts i ordered haven't arrived yet...

*i could be interested to buy a clear side panel (?) someone selling one? im searching for alternatives to mnpctech since its really pricey atm... im from Mexico though..*


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

You could make a side panel with the right tools or order one from cyberdruid jn the u.s on youtube....

EDIT....It's Alive....Just arrived....Looking forward to putting it thru it's paces....


----------



## Recr3ational

Man does your postal service use rockets? I'm sure you was asking WHICH one to buy. Like a few hours ago.


----------



## roflcopter159

Added a new fan (AF120 Quiet) for exhaust today. Can't finish sleeving my PSU until I get a crimper and the chance to deal with the double wires in the 24 pin and the two 6 pins. Decided today would be a good day to take some pictures. After all, I only have access to a decent camera for a few more days!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man does your postal service use rockets? I'm sure you was asking WHICH one to buy. Like a few hours ago.


This particular store does same day 3 hour service for an extra $29.00....You get your product within 3hrs via courier after you buy it,so long as the product is in stock with them and not with a supplier....Does help when you live within there target area....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> This particular store does same day 3 hour service for an extra $29.00....You get your product within 3hrs via courier after you buy it,so long as the product is in stock with them and not with a supplier....Does help when you live within there target area....


Damn I'm coming to live over where you live.


----------



## Darylrese

The UK does same day shipping too!

I needed a part yesterday for work and had it within hours! It just doesn't tend to be in retail stores so much.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The UK does same day shipping too!
> 
> I needed a part yesterday for work and had it within hours! It just doesn't tend to be in retail stores so much.


Finland does same year delivery... Getting my 290 next week so I might make a few changes and post pics


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Finland does same year delivery... Getting my 290 next week so I might make a few changes and post pics


Same with Sweden... Too bad it costs like 30€

But oh well, can be worth it sometimes.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Finland does same year delivery... Getting my 290 next week so I might make a few changes and post pics


What's wrong with the 7950? I reckon still one of the best cards. Also the 7950's price has gone up in the uk. Higher than when it was new. So if it's the same in Finland you could sell it?

It was last time I bought the twin frozr. I think it might just be the v2 twin frozrs but i might be wrong. Something about miners.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What's wrong with the 7950? I reckon still one of the best cards. Also the 7950's price has gone up in the uk. Higher than when it was new. So if it's the same in Finland you could sell it?
> 
> It was last time I bought the twin frozr. I think it might just be the v2 twin frozrs but i might be wrong. Something about miners.


I exchanged my 7950 for a 770 got even more out of that then I ever would have from the 7950 (Nvidia fanboys u know







) and decided to buy a 290. Nothing wrong with the 7950, but the 290 mines like a beast hehe


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I exchanged my 7950 for a 770 got even more out of that then I ever would have from the 7950 (Nvidia fanboys u know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and decided to buy a 290. Nothing wrong with the 7950, but the 290 mines like a beast hehe


Ooo fair enough man. I might have to upgrade soon. I'll see how the dual 7950s pair up with 4770k and make my mind up then. Which 290 are you getting?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Ooo fair enough man. I might have to upgrade soon. I'll see how the dual 7950s pair up with 4770k and make my mind up then. Which 290 are you getting?


Sapphire Tri-X


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Sapphire Tri-X


I might just buy 280x just for mantle support. I don't really need extra gpu power.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Ooo fair enough man. I might have to upgrade soon. I'll see how the dual 7950s pair up with 4770k and make my mind up then. Which 290 are you getting?


When's your 4770k arriving man?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> When's your 4770k arriving man?


Haven't bought yet mate. Still waiting for Rma remember so not rushing, buying this Saturday though







. Putting my prodigy build as priority first.

I've been sleeving my extensions these past few days. You guys will see it soon, if you're even interested anymore haha.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Added a new fan (AF120 Quiet) for exhaust today. Can't finish sleeving my PSU until I get a crimper and the chance to deal with the double wires in the 24 pin and the two 6 pins. Decided today would be a good day to take some pictures. After all, I only have access to a decent camera for a few more days!


Hey bro, where did you got that 660ti backplate?? I have a 660 ti too and i'm interesed


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Added a new fan (AF120 Quiet) for exhaust today. Can't finish sleeving my PSU until I get a crimper and the chance to deal with the double wires in the 24 pin and the two 6 pins. Decided today would be a good day to take some pictures. After all, I only have access to a decent camera for a few more days!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro, where did you got that 660ti backplate?? I have a 660 ti too and i'm interesed
Click to expand...

It actually came on the card. I'm sure you could probably find one out there on websites like frozencpu though. What card do you have?


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It actually came on the card. I'm sure you could probably find one out there on websites like frozencpu though. What card do you have?


thanks, ill take a look. Mine is an EVGA 660ti 2GB SC


----------



## roflcopter159

Based on a bit of research on the EK Cooling Configurator (correct me if I am wrong here), your card is based on the 670. So you _should_ be able to use backplates for 670 cards. I would do some more research, but that's what the Cooling Configurator seems to say.

EDIT: As I do even more research, it would appear that the reference 660Ti PCB is the same as the reference 670 PCB. Well I guess you really do learn something new every day!


----------



## Gyrael

EVGA used to have aluminum backplates for the 660 Ti. That's where I got mine.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> thanks, ill take a look. Mine is an EVGA 660ti 2GB SC


According to this link, they are no longer available.

Looks like EVGA only made them for a short time and once they sold out there just weren't any more to be had. Might check craigslist or ebay. Some retailers may still have some, but the link I posted is from 3 years ago already, so I doubt you'll find one that isn't used.


----------



## djriful




----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*


----------



## djriful

I have red and blue dye here for my Ice White Pastel. I am wondering if I should go blood red.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have red and blue dye here for my Ice White Pastel. I am wondering if I should go blood red.


The white coolant matches the case well....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The white coolant matches the case well....


+1 for white.Think it ties the whole rig together really well.

I'd consider changing the PSU sticker and maybe try to get a few red highlights in there somewhere. It's not very important though as the main parts are black and white.

Great job!


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> +1 for white.Think it ties the whole rig together really well.
> 
> I'd consider changing the PSU sticker and maybe try to get a few red highlights in there somewhere. It's not very important though as the main parts are black and white.
> 
> Great job!


I think red cables would finish it off nicely








This is basically how I want my case to be like, but swapping the red for blue.

Nice Job









EDIT: Just curious, but whats with the post keeping the top grid up?


----------



## REAPER XD

Okay, I'm thinking about buying a white 600T. Reason why I should buy it? Only thing holding me down is the fact that with the side window there is hardly any air flow.

Thanks


----------



## Darylrese

Its not great for GPU cooling i'll say that. My GTX 670 runs too hot without a side panel fan. Its a decent case but there's others that tempt me if i was to build another rig. Most things are customisable on the 600T and its a great built case. Do like mine.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have red and blue dye here for my Ice White Pastel. I am wondering if I should go blood red.


I would leave it white. White is an amazing color to work with in any theme because you can make it look like any color simply by controlling the color of the light source. You do have to be wary of how things cast shadows for this to work well though.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Okay, I'm thinking about buying a white 600T. Reason why I should buy it? Only thing holding me down is the fact that with the side window there is hardly any air flow.
> 
> Thanks


I love my 600T but in working with it for the better part of 2 years there are a few things that, had I known I was doing in the future, I may have re-evaluated.

I bought it for:

The cable management system (its very easy to route and you get a really clean look, plus improved airflow)
The size (I didn't want to shell out for a full tower and it was the right size I needed at the time)
The filtering (sounds like a weird choice, but my experience with the dust filters has been nothing short of fantastic, keeps the case very clean inside)
and The look (I really liked the case's appearence)

At the time I was running a single GPU. Once I moved to SLI, I was still happy with it. My GPUs were not having any issue. I even installed a CLC (h100i) and it was still a rather roomy case.

Where I DID start running into issues, was installing my custom loop. Does this case have space for a full loop (CPU + dual GPU blocks, pump, res and rads)? Absolutely. Do you have to do a little work to get there? Yes.

Even with the hard drive cages removed from the stock spots, cutting the case, and removing the bottom part of the 5.25" bay, the case got very tight, very fast. In the case's defense I was putting a Monsta 240 rad in the front (mounting is only for 1 x 200 stock) and a 360 ST30 in the top (mounting is only for 2 x 120 or 1 x 200 stock) , but still.

I would say, that if you are running a single or dual GPU on air, then this case is fantastic and if you replace the stock fans and arrange the HDD cages (or remove them) to maximize your air flow, then you will be more than happy with the case.

If you have more than dual GPUs (card heat could be an issue), or you are planning or running a large custom loop (space becomes a concern), then you may want to figure out your options.

To be clear, I don't regret buying this case for a second. Its a rockstar! 99% of people here though will recommend that if you get this case, get rid of the stock fans ASAP. My 2c. Hope it helps.


----------



## TheM

Haven't posted on this site in years!
I5 3570k w/h100i
Asus z77 pro
16gb g skill 1600mhz
MSI R9 280x
HX850 PSU
250gb 840 EVO SSD

Custom acrylic side panel (courtesy of my family's acrylic shop)
Removed optical bays for dual 200mm up front


Will post pictures with my proper camera tomorrow!
Love this case.


----------



## Krullmeister

is there anyone here with a dual CoolerMaster Mega Flow 200mm fan setup in the front?

I tried to fit two and just couldn't really get it to work properly without massive modifications. Maybe they are just a bit thicker than the stock ones?


----------



## TheM

I am running dual 200mm bitfenix spectres and they are a big, thick fan. Required the same modding as the stock 200s up front, some drilling to move the stock 200mm down and then a couple new holes for the top one as well.


----------



## BleepyEvans

After pretty much everyone is in favour of the CoolerMaster Mega Flow being the best all round 200m case fan. Does anyone know if you can get ones with white or without LEDs and if not, has anyone ever changed the LEDs before?

Cheers


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> After pretty much everyone is in favour of the CoolerMaster Mega Flow being the best all round 200m case fan. Does anyone know if you can get ones with white or without LEDs and if not, has anyone ever changed the LEDs before?
> 
> Cheers


You could always try to resolder different coloured LED? Maybe it will work? I'm not a pro or anything just a suggestion.

As I recall it's quite loosely fitted.


----------



## MevolutionX

New GFX for my rig, GTX770. Returned 780Ti immediately when I realize it is WAYYYYY to overkill for 1080p gaming, the GTX770 has titan style cooler too. Yay!

Pretty pissed with the fan controller... I can't turn the fan speed for my high performance SP120 to less than 80% of it's original speed. Very audible at night when i try to sleep, need a NZXT Sentry 2 I guess...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheM*
> 
> I am running dual 200mm bitfenix spectres and they are a big, thick fan. Required the same modding as the stock 200s up front, some drilling to move the stock 200mm down and then a couple new holes for the top one as well.


All right, I figured out a bit too late that I was gonna install it so couldn't be bothered moving down the bottom fan. Plus I don't have a mesh left which would make it really complicated to attach.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> After pretty much everyone is in favour of the CoolerMaster Mega Flow being the best all round 200m case fan. Does anyone know if you can get ones with white or without LEDs and if not, has anyone ever changed the LEDs before?
> 
> Cheers


if you want one without LED's you can just cut them off. Is what I did with one of mine.

You could resolder different LED's on it as well if you want another color.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1846564/width/1350/height/1700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> New GFX for my rig, GTX770. Returned 780Ti immediately when I realize it is WAYYYYY to overkill for 1080p gaming, the GTX770 has titan style cooler too. Yay!
> 
> Pretty pissed with the fan controller... I can't turn the fan speed for my high performance SP120 to less than 80% of it's original speed. Very audible at night when i try to sleep, need a NZXT Sentry 2 I guess...


Sweet rig man, gotta love the pretty much all black color scheme!

What in the world is in the front of your case though? Looks kinda like a mix between a toy and a Philips wake-up light?


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Sweet rig man, gotta love the pretty much all black color scheme!
> 
> What in the world is in the front of your case though? Looks kinda like a mix between a toy and a Philips wake-up light?


Hahaha! Everyone asked me that... Well... You wouldn't believe it...

It's an USB powered air freshener, with 3x SP120 pulling the smell out! LOL I do admit that I have many wacky ideas up my sleeves


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Hahaha! Everyone asked me that... Well... You wouldn't believe it...
> 
> It's an USB powered air freshener, with 3x SP120 pulling the smell out! LOL I do admit that I have many wacky ideas up my sleeves


THAT IS ABSOLUTELY GENIOUS!

Man you have my outmost respect, hats off to you sir!


----------



## scyf3r

Greetings from Singapore! I have been reading from page 1 of this thread and am still only midway when I got my white 600T today. Bought it secondhand from a fellow modder in Singapore who, after cutting a square hole on the top plastic panel, decided to change to another case and sell this one away. And so I bought it for half-price. It's completely pristine, except for that cutaway that was done rather well, and within 10 minutes of bringing this gorgeous case home, here it laid bare on my floor..












Please add me to this club! I'm planning to mod the entire case within the next four months since my current rig is in hostel and i'll be moving back home in four months time. When my rig gets moved home, it will be dismantled and reassembled in a modified 600T case.

Theme: White Shell with Red lighting. Will have a slight sci-fi feel with the addition of glowing red runes along the side panels.

Current mods on the way:
- Front mesh to dark red acrylic with slots to allow airflow
- Top mesh to dark red acrylic with slots to allow airflow
- Replacing top 200mm fan with 3x120mm fans
- Moving one HDD rack to beside PSU and mounting my 4th HDD on the bottom-most 5.25" bay.
- Removing clear plastic window, enlarging cutaway to almost the entire side panel and replacing it with a new acrylic window.
- Powdercoat the entire interior and base to white.
- Engrave runes onto the side panels with red leds under it. When leds are off, runes are invisible. when leds are on, the runes glow red.
- replacing the fan-controller circuit with a lighting controller circuit, but retaining the giant potentiometer and dial.
- Adding undercarriage red leds so that the bottom of the case glows a dark red


----------



## Recr3ational

Damn it. I wanted to be the only one with lights underneath. Change of plan then.

Oh and you don't have to change the circuit for the lights just wire the lights to a fan connector and it will still work. I think.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> 
> 
> New GFX for my rig, GTX770. Returned 780Ti immediately when I realize it is WAYYYYY to overkill for 1080p gaming, the GTX770 has titan style cooler too. Yay!
> 
> Pretty pissed with the fan controller... I can't turn the fan speed for my high performance SP120 to less than 80% of it's original speed. Very audible at night when i try to sleep, need a NZXT Sentry 2 I guess...


its overkill if u play old 2009/2010 games xD joke xD

man u need to play games like BF4 and such... new games are going out this year u are going to regret returning the Ti.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Damn it. I wanted to be the only one with lights underneath. Change of plan then.
> 
> Oh and you don't have to change the circuit for the lights just wire the lights to a fan connector and it will still work. I think.


I dun tink wiring the lights to the fan controller directly will work since the fan controller outputs 7v to 12v. But shall hook up my 12v led strip to a digital PSU to see what is the voltage range that it operates across..









Was examining the potentiometer just now. Across two of the pins, the resistance ranges from 15kOhm to 17.3kOhm with a complete rotation. And with another set of two pins, I can obtain 0Ohm-2.3kOhm. The circuit works by using the first set of pins in a way such that with the change of resistance from 15kOhm to 17.3kOhm, the current that goes to the D882 transistors gets reduced too, thus reducing the current that flows through the transistor and to the fans. It is probably due to the lousy quality of the potentiometer that the 600T users are finding it difficult to control their fans properly since the voltage range of the fan outputs is largely due to the resistance range of the potentiometer installed.

Just find the circuit a little dodgey. Probably would want to revamp the entire circuit so that it can control my lights easily. Just a better potentiometer and a high current capacity transistor to control my LEDs.


----------



## Recr3ational

Okay Edison. Roger that. Hahaha.
What parts you putting in?


----------



## Krullmeister

I've been thinking about LED's under the case as well D:

Also, since I have a frosted glass table, I've been tempted to get an RGB kit and attach to the underside. Would look really awesome I think


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I've been thinking about LED's under the case as well D:
> 
> Also, since I have a frosted glass table, I've been tempted to get an RGB kit and attach to the underside. Would look really awesome I think


Yep. Haha. It does. I was going to stick some mirrored paper underneath the case and use rgb strips. To match the rgb strips under my desk. Don't want to do it now.


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Greetings from Singapore!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading from page 1 of this thread and am still only midway when I got my white 600T today. Bought it secondhand from a fellow modder in Singapore who, after cutting a square hole on the top plastic panel, decided to change to another case and sell this one away. And so I bought it for half-price. It's completely pristine, except for that cutaway that was done rather well, and within 10 minutes of bringing this gorgeous case home, here it laid bare on my floor..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me to this club! I'm planning to mod the entire case within the next four months since my current rig is in hostel and i'll be moving back home in four months time. When my rig gets moved home, it will be dismantled and reassembled in a modified 600T case.
> 
> Theme: White Shell with Red lighting. Will have a slight sci-fi feel with the addition of glowing red runes along the side panels.
> 
> Current mods on the way:
> - Front mesh to dark red acrylic with slots to allow airflow
> - Top mesh to dark red acrylic with slots to allow airflow
> - Replacing top 200mm fan with 3x120mm fans
> - Moving one HDD rack to beside PSU and mounting my 4th HDD on the bottom-most 5.25" bay.
> - Removing clear plastic window, enlarging cutaway to almost the entire side panel and replacing it with a new acrylic window.
> - Powdercoat the entire interior and base to white.
> - Engrave runes onto the side panels with red leds under it. When leds are off, runes are invisible. when leds are on, the runes glow red.
> - replacing the fan-controller circuit with a lighting controller circuit, but retaining the giant potentiometer and dial.
> - Adding undercarriage red leds so that the bottom of the case glows a dark red


Hello ah! I from Singapore also! Hahaha! I bought 600T for S$100 from VRzone. LOL!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> THAT IS ABSOLUTELY GENIOUS!
> 
> Man you have my outmost respect, hats off to you sir!


Hahahaha! My wallet is keeping me from showing more of such ingenuity!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> its overkill if u play old 2009/2010 games xD joke xD
> 
> man u need to play games like BF4 and such... new games are going out this year u are going to regret returning the Ti.


Hmm... I play... Minesweeper...



and Tomb Raider... L4D2... CS:GO... Alan Wake... NFS:MW... DriftCity


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Greetings from Singapore! I have been reading from page 1 of this thread and am still only midway when I got my white 600T today. Bought it secondhand from a fellow modder in Singapore who, after cutting a square hole on the top plastic panel, decided to change to another case and sell this one away. And so I bought it for half-price. It's completely pristine, except for that cutaway that was done rather well, and within 10 minutes of bringing this gorgeous case home, here it laid bare on my floor..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me to this club! I'm planning to mod the entire case within the next four months since my current rig is in hostel and i'll be moving back home in four months time. When my rig gets moved home, it will be dismantled and reassembled in a modified 600T case.
> 
> Theme: White Shell with Red lighting. Will have a slight sci-fi feel with the addition of glowing red runes along the side panels.
> 
> Current mods on the way:
> - Front mesh to dark red acrylic with slots to allow airflow
> - Top mesh to dark red acrylic with slots to allow airflow
> - Replacing top 200mm fan with 3x120mm fans
> - Moving one HDD rack to beside PSU and mounting my 4th HDD on the bottom-most 5.25" bay.
> - Removing clear plastic window, enlarging cutaway to almost the entire side panel and replacing it with a new acrylic window.
> - Powdercoat the entire interior and base to white.
> - Engrave runes onto the side panels with red leds under it. When leds are off, runes are invisible. when leds are on, the runes glow red.
> - replacing the fan-controller circuit with a lighting controller circuit, but retaining the giant potentiometer and dial.
> - Adding undercarriage red leds so that the bottom of the case glows a dark red


Whoot another Singaporean!!! Welcome buddy!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Whoot another Singaporean!!! Welcome buddy!


Like I said, Team Asia. I'm obviously the leader.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Like I said, Team Asia. I'm obviously the leader.


Like I said, M'sian living in UK doesn't count.


----------



## Krullmeister

so it's the time of the Asians now?

A couple' a hundred pages ago it was the place of the Nords!

well, things change I guess!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Like I said, M'sian living in UK doesn't count.


Why? Am I not good enough?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Why? Am I not good enough?


Lol! Well to be part of Team Asia, you have to be currently living in an asian country


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Lol! Well to be part of Team Asia, you have to be currently living in an asian country


I am, I'm living in Malay Kingdom.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hmmmmmm we need some jamaicans up in here, up in here.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> its overkill if u play old 2009/2010 games xD joke xD
> 
> man u need to play games like BF4 and such... new games are going out this year u are going to regret returning the Ti.


Agreed. I have GTX 670 SLI at 1080p and still not enough to get the most from some games.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Agreed. I have GTX 670 SLI at 1080p and still not enough to get the most from some games.


Thats because everyone wants to have everything on max at 120fps.. I'm perfectly happy with 60fps and my 7950s gives me that


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Time to upgrade daryl....


----------



## Darylrese

haha I want 120fps on everything maxed out too but I don't think any card on the market would do it.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I am, I'm living in Malay Kingdom.


*Cough* leaver *cough*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thats because everyone wants to have everything on max at 120fps.. I'm perfectly happy with 60fps and my 7950s gives me that


Sometimes I'm even happy with 30fps!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Holy cow,i just checked the price for the astro A40 and its $299,i'm not paying that much for headphones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats way too much,if i was a professional gamer i would get it,but not just to talk to random people when gaming....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Yeah I may have forgotten to mention that part. I was playing Call of Duty at a friends ages ago, had a try of his & went straight out and bought a pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT, again: Perhaps these might interest you Reaper, sorry I couldn't resist..


Lol, you guys 'er funny.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Bloody hell you guys recommend some really expensive headphones....Sennheiser PC 360 Gaming Headset $299,seriouly just for sound....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already got a home theatre system which was like $500,cnt see my self paying that much for a headphone ever,think i'm just gonna grab a wireless ps3/ps4 sony headset....


giggle....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> After pretty much everyone is in favour of the CoolerMaster Mega Flow being the best all round 200m case fan. Does anyone know if you can get ones with white or without LEDs and if not, has anyone ever changed the LEDs before?
> 
> Cheers


Personally, I think the 166cfm NZXT is better, but I don't think it lines up with the mounting holes, and it's also 30mm thick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You could always try to resolder different coloured LED? Maybe it will work? I'm not a pro or anything just a suggestion.
> 
> As I recall it's quite loosely fitted.


That would be pretty easy to do (replacing LEDs that are already in the fan with a different colour). I added eight super bright blue LEDs to my 200mm NZXT, and it didn't have any LEDs to start with (although it had mounting holes).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> I dun tink wiring the lights to the fan controller directly will work since the fan controller outputs 7v to 12v. But shall hook up my 12v led strip to a digital PSU to see what is the voltage range that it operates across..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was examining the potentiometer just now. Across two of the pins, the resistance ranges from 15kOhm to 17.3kOhm with a complete rotation. And with another set of two pins, I can obtain 0Ohm-2.3kOhm. The circuit works by using the first set of pins in a way such that with the change of resistance from 15kOhm to 17.3kOhm, the current that goes to the D882 transistors gets reduced too, thus reducing the current that flows through the transistor and to the fans. It is probably due to the lousy quality of the potentiometer that the 600T users are finding it difficult to control their fans properly since the voltage range of the fan outputs is largely due to the resistance range of the potentiometer installed.
> 
> Just find the circuit a little dodgey. Probably would want to revamp the entire circuit so that it can control my lights easily. Just a better potentiometer and a high current capacity transistor to control my LEDs.


I don't like the 600T fan controller at all. Is the POT in series with the collector/emitter circuit, or with the base/emitter circuit? If it's the base/emitter, then it's a common emitter circuit and the POT is just being used to bias the transistor, which means it would need a narrow range. I personally think that if a company is going to put a fan controller in a case, it should be a damn good controller. Otherwise, just skip it. Especially in an expensive case...

I started fixing up my 2nd computer by installing my old Sandybridge 2500K. I actually like that old case since I painted it and fixed it up with a water cooler (H50). I installed an ASUS P8Z68-V Pro, and man it takes up the entire case from top to bottom. After working on it and doing the cable management and getting all the apps installed, I started on the games. I was testing GW2 when the rig just shut off. Just "click", off, and then it started up again. Every time I started GW2, it would do the same thing. I had to get some sleep, so the next day I came home and the rig was sleeping, I woke it up and "click", it shuts off again. Reboot, try GW2 and it reboots again. After subbing RAM, cleaning and testing the video card, I was praying the I hadn't damaged the motherboard in some way.

Turned out to be the CoolerMaster 600W PSU. It's funny because that rig, even with the i5 overclocked to 4.3GHz, never exceeds 300W (I have a fan controller in it with a wattage meter). It wasn't even reaching half the capacity of the psu. Too bad. I picked up a Corsair CX600M for it, and so far it's working really well. I have to say though, that power supply seems very cheaply built. It's nothing like my AX750. The cables and connectors on the PSU are really cheap feeling. Oh well, as long as it works. It was $89 with a $20 mail-in rebate. So, for $69 I guess it was a pretty good deal.

Now my second rig is pretty sweet too. It has an older HD4870 video card, but since it's using a 19" 1280 x 1024 monitor, it runs games really well now.


----------



## scyf3r

@Mergatroid: yeah. The pot is used to bias the transistor so the range is small. It is actually quite a stupid idea. Better off using a simple voltage divider circuit with the pot and some high wattage resistors.


----------



## scyf3r

Dismantled my entire metal shell this morning and took out every part removable, except for those that are riveted. Gonna send it for a white powdercoating session somewhere next week. Shall post the results up.

Sorry for the lousy pic quality. Took it with my phone and the lighting wasn't good either.


----------



## djriful

Small update, i found a white fan for the back.


----------



## 303869

Hi guys, sad moment.... deciding to downsize from the 600t to the new 250d when it is released. The 600t has been a excellent case and will miss it but as I have no need for the colossal amount of space the 600t provides I've decided to head to the SFF club









Will still recommend the 600t but for me, its time to move on. Thanks for this awesome thread in the time that I've had it


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Hi guys, sad moment.... deciding to downsize from the 600t to the new 250d when it is released. The 600t has been a excellent case and will miss it but as I have no need for the colossal amount of space the 600t provides I've decided to head to the SFF club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will still recommend the 600t but for me, its time to move on. Thanks for this awesome thread in the time that I've had it


We've lost another one, LIGHT THE BEACONS!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Nuuuuuuuuuuuu! Man down, man down!!!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Hi guys, sad moment.... deciding to downsize from the 600t to the new 250d when it is released. The 600t has been a excellent case and will miss it but as I have no need for the colossal amount of space the 600t provides I've decided to head to the SFF club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will still recommend the 600t but for me, its time to move on. Thanks for this awesome thread in the time that I've had it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've lost another one, LIGHT THE BEACONS!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> We've lost another one, LIGHT THE BEACONS!


https://imageshack.com/i/f5urskj


----------



## roflcopter159




----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*


YES! I was thinking of that EXACT scene!
10 points to Griffindor!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! I was thinking of that EXACT scene!
> 10 points to Griffindor!
Click to expand...


----------



## 303869

IM SORRY!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> IM SORRY!


https://imageshack.com/i/jjqatqj


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> IM SORRY!


Are you selling the case?


----------



## roflcopter159

If not, you can be like our friend Reaper here. He still hangs out despite moving to the 750D


----------



## djriful

750D here I come!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 750D here I come!


----------



## Recr3ational

ive been on the xbox for 8 hours straight. It is now 8 am lol.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Are you selling the case?


I will be, yes.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> If not, you can be like our friend Reaper here. He still hangs out despite moving to the 750D


Yeah i just cant seems to shake you guys....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 750D here I come!


Follow me to the darkside....Muah ha ha ha.....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> ive been on the xbox for 8 hours straight. It is now 8 am lol.


PC Master race for the win....You are a traitor to your case by playing on of all things a xbox....I could forgive you if it was a ps3 or ps4 but cnt forgive you for using a xbox....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> PC Master race for the win....You are a traitor to your case by playing on of all things a xbox....I could forgive you if it was a ps3 or ps4 but cnt forgive you for using a xbox....


Like i said before. True gamers care about the games. Not the platform its on. Anyway you can't say much. You're worse of a traitor than I am. At least i still have my 600T


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Like i said before. True gamers care about the games. Not the platform its on. Anyway you can't say much. You're worse of a traitor than I am. At least i still have my 600T


It's funny how good Xbox did if you then think back to when they changed their whole policy over night because people were angry with them, and one of the CEO's was fired because of it, hes name is Don Mattrick btw.

One of the ridiculous things they had in their old policy was the always online to use the system policy (well technically it was 24 hours without internet connection and it would then shut down the console) no offline play whatsoever, they said if you wanted to play offline you could just get a 360, so laughable.

And the fact that you couldn't lend games to other people or vice versa unless you paid the price for the game, was just ridiculously stupid. Oh and not to forget the fact that you had to have the Kinect on at all times otherwise the system wouldn't work, not to say they would spy on you but then again who's to say they wouldn't lol.

I don't care what system you use to play games on that's none of my bussiness but i just feel sad that people support a company that had such outrageous policies with zero care for the consumer, they have changed it now but that doesn't change my view on them.







You might just care about the games, but then Xbox is probably the worst choice since they don't give a damn about gamers.

XBOX go home LOL.


----------



## kanaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> We've lost another one, LIGHT THE BEACONS!


I thought I heard someone calling for beacons? Τhese are beacons from my home town in Arcadia (Easter custom)


----------



## dota2er

Hi, guys. Here is my new rig.


I also get a question, I am about to install the cooling system into this new rig. I have a phobya xtreme 200mm v2 will be place in the front of my case. Now I have a question, I plan to use push/pull configuration. However, I could't find another fan adapter plate, since this rad just has one. So what I should have so that I am able to have the push/pull config? In addition, what fan I should have for this rad? Does it must be 25mm thick?


----------



## AlDyer

Does anybody here know if there's EK blocks for the 290's in stock somewhere in Europe?


----------



## ANDR01D

Hi guys. This is my Rig "SnowFlake". Been with me for about a year now


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
I was sleeving my 24pin, and a pin got stuck in the connector, how the hell do i take it out?


----------



## roflcopter159

Got a picture?


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> I was sleeving my 24pin, and a pin got stuck in the connector, how the hell do i take it out?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> I was sleeving my 24pin, and a pin got stuck in the connector, how the hell do i take it out?


Assuming you have a molex extraction tool, push the pin with some tweezers or a small screw driver gentle till its as far forward as it can go into the connector, insert the extraction tool from the opposite side so that the 2 prongs are as far as they can go (which should contact the pin locks and release them), then wiggle the pin out.

If you try to force the pin out without pressing the locks, you'll scrape the plastic inside the housing and any new pin your insert won't lock.

Now all this is assuming I understand what the problem is lol. As ROFL said a picture would clarify.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Assuming you have a molex extraction tool, push the pin with some tweezers or a small screw driver gentle till its as far forward as it can go into the connector, insert the extraction tool from the opposite side so that the 2 prongs are as far as they can go (which should contact the pin locks and release them), then wiggle the pin out.
> 
> If you try to force the pin out without pressing the locks, you'll scrape the plastic inside the housing and any new pin your insert won't lock.
> 
> Now all this is assuming I understand what the problem is lol. As ROFL said a picture would clarify.


I think you figured out the problem. I tried your solution no dice. I'm going to try it with some pins. Thanks bros.


----------



## confed

Picked up some orange extensions to finish off most of my cables. They should get in sometime this week. Going for a Orange and Black (Flyers) theme even though my memory and parts of my motherboard are blue. I couldn't justify the price for the front connect extensions (HDD, PWR, etc) so I will just cover them with some tape.

Hoping to work on an acrylic piece in the near future to cover the PSU.

As always, this thread continues to pump out good looking computers.


----------



## AlDyer

New PSU and GPU are on the way, yay. Too bad water blocks aren't available quite yet here, but at least I'll have something better than HD 4600


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> New PSU and GPU are on the way, yay. Too bad water blocks aren't available quite yet here, but at least I'll have something better than HD 4600


Which PSU did you end up getting? ;D


----------



## AlDyer

Seasonic P-660


----------



## Recr3ational

Can't wait for my i7. Just few more days and I shall have it. What's overclocking like? Im guessing the same as AMD right?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Can't wait for my i7. Just few more days and I shall have it. What's overclocking like? Im guessing the same as AMD right?


Overclocking a Haswell chip is a good bit different from anything else on the market.

There are some really good guides here on OCN in the Intel topics if I remember correctly. I would highly advise seeking one of those guides out before attempting any oc on a Haswell. They tend to be very finicky chips where overclocking is concerned.


----------



## roflcopter159

Huh, I wonder if the next generation (Broadwell right?) will be any better for oc'ing. How is Haswell finicky?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Overclocking a Haswell chip is a good bit different from anything else on the market.
> 
> There are some really good guides here on OCN in the Intel topics if I remember correctly. I would highly advise seeking one of those guides out before attempting any oc on a Haswell. They tend to be very finicky chips where overclocking is concerned.


Great more learning. I have no time as it is haha.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Huh, I wonder if the next generation (Broadwell right?) will be any better for oc'ing. How is Haswell finicky?


Ivy Bridge and Haswell are both notorious for exceedingly high temps in the vcore when overclocked. While it was very easy to push Sandy Bridge all the way up to 5.0 gHz, most Haswell oc's stop around 4.5-4.6 gHz and still run hotter than a Sandy Bridge at 5.0 gHz.

The voltage settings for Haswell chips can be a real pain in the rear too, and there doesn't seem to be a lot of consistency in the binning process/lottery. If you search for 4770k overclock guides you can find story after story of people having a hard time getting stable overclocks after adjusting the voltage in even the smallest of increments.

It's still great for overclocking, it's just the overclocking potential of the i7 has gone down with each new generation of the chip since Sandy Bridge.


----------



## javiersousa

https://imageshack.com/i/m9duvhj

https://imageshack.com/i/fva396j

https://imageshack.com/i/f15y5fj


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Great more learning. I have no time as it is haha.


Don't let it intimidate you. It's not a hard chip to OC, you just have to be more careful with how you OC the chip. Since it runs so hot already, even tiny changes can quickly burn out the cpu if you get too over-zealous in your OC.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Don't let it intimidate you. It's not a hard chip to OC, you just have to be more careful with how you OC the chip. Since it runs so hot already, even tiny changes can quickly burn out the cpu if you get too over-zealous in your OC.


Is it as hot as my Volcano Rock FX 8350?

Also does anyone know any free software where I can make stickers (with accurate measurements) and print it off?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Great more learning. I have no time as it is haha.


I'm running my 4770k at 4.5GHz (turbo) and when running Prime 95, I have seen it hit 83c. If I use Intel Burn Test...wow, I've seen it go over 100c. Needless to say, I don't use IBT anymore. During the most intense gaming sessions I have never seen it go over 70c.

My i5 2500K was clocked exactly the same, and it would never exceed 73c with IBT, and would hover in the low 60s using Prime 95.

Overclocking it for 4.5GHz on an ASUS board was easy. Go into the bios, and let it auto overclock. Then increase the clock until you are unhappy with your temps. I could easily get 4.6 but it was just running too hot, so I backed it off by 100MHz and it's acceptable now. Since you'll be using an open loop for cooling, you should get higher clocks. Again, I would start with an auto overclock, and then it's a game of creeping up and adding voltages to find your limit. As others have mentioned, follow the guides if you haven't done it before.

You could get much better temps if you were willing to delid the chip, but personally I'm not willing to void the warranty on a cpu that cost more than my motherboard did.

Apparently a part of the problem is the TIM between the lid and the top of the die. I hear they used poor TIM when previously they were using solder on the Sandy Bridge chips, so the heat transfer is not as good as it was on Sandy Bridge. Also there is the natural increase in heat due to transistor density and reduced cooling-surface area per transistor.

Here's a bit on it:

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/129300-physics-ivy-bridge-and-the-slow-death-of-overclocking


----------



## Aesonus

This seems like a good club to be in. 230T represent!


Spoiler: Pics Here







Very red. I love it.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm running my 4770k at 4.5GHz (turbo) and when running Prime 95, I have seen it hit 83c. If I use Intel Burn Test...wow, I've seen it go over 100c. Needless to say, I don't use IBT anymore. During the most intense gaming sessions I have never seen it go over 70c.
> 
> My i5 2500K was clocked exactly the same, and it would never exceed 73c with IBT, and would hover in the low 60s using Prime 95.
> 
> Overclocking it for 4.5GHz on an ASUS board was easy. Go into the bios, and let it auto overclock. Then increase the clock until you are unhappy with your temps. I could easily get 4.6 but it was just running too hot, so I backed it off by 100MHz and it's acceptable now. Since you'll be using an open loop for cooling, you should get higher clocks. Again, I would start with an auto overclock, and then it's a game of creeping up and adding voltages to find your limit. As others have mentioned, follow the guides if you haven't done it before.
> 
> You could get much better temps if you were willing to delid the chip, but personally I'm not willing to void the warranty on a cpu that cost more than my motherboard did.
> 
> Apparently a part of the problem is the TIM between the lid and the top of the die. I hear they used poor TIM when previously they were using solder on the Sandy Bridge chips, so the heat transfer is not as good as it was on Sandy Bridge. Also there is the natural increase in heat due to transistor density and reduced cooling-surface area per transistor.
> 
> Here's a bit on it:
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/129300-physics-ivy-bridge-and-the-slow-death-of-overclocking


Happy delidder here, running my 3770k at 4.7ghz and I think max temps I've seen in games is 65degrees. Granted this is under water and I've mounted it without the ihs

The problem isn't the TIM on the die, the biggest issue is the space between the die and the ihs which causes worse heat dissipation. This is why delidding works as you remove the silicone glue and then replace the TIM with a better one.

Any who, I'm really happy I ended up doing it. Was a lot of fun bashing my CPU with a hammer as well


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Whats all this delid crap, i7 3820 not delid still never over 65c....


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Is it as hot as my Volcano Rock FX 8350?
> 
> Also does anyone know any free software where I can make stickers (with accurate measurements) and print it off?


Dont know about that, but I can gladly help you with Haswell OC, are you willing to delid? And yes, without delid it is going to be very hot if you go for higher overclocks


----------



## Geezerman

hey, what's the suggested way to clean the factory clear window? I'd like to avoid microfiber cloths, if I can.
thanks


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> hey, what's the suggested way to clean the factory clear window? I'd like to avoid microfiber cloths, if I can.
> thanks


Paper towel and some isopropyl alcohol / window cleaner works like a charm for me.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys! I resurface again









I've going trough the last couple of 15 or so pages, nice builds on there.

So I'm filling my virtual cart, this is what in it already.



About the FC-Bridge I'll have to check first to be sure if it's 2 slots or 3. Probably 2 though.

Now if someone could help me a bit with a reservoir. I asume the best choice for the 600T would be a 150ml one.

I've got these choices:

* Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150
* EK-RES X3 150
* FrozenQ Reactor Core Reservoir V2
* XSPC Photon 170

I'll be using Mayhems pastel liquid white or green (not sure yet)

After this order only one more left with the fittings/tube/coolant/ and some minor stuff.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys! I resurface again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've going trough the last couple of 15 or so pages, nice builds on there.
> 
> So I'm filling my virtual cart, this is what in it already.
> 
> 
> 
> About the FC-Bridge I'll have to check first to be sure if it's 2 slots or 3. Probably 2 though.
> 
> Now if someone could help me a bit with a reservoir. I asume the best choice for the 600T would be a 150ml one.
> 
> I've got these choices:
> 
> * Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150
> * EK-RES X3 150
> * FrozenQ Reactor Core Reservoir V2
> * XSPC Photon 170
> 
> I'll be using Mayhems pastel liquid white or green (not sure yet)
> 
> After this order only one more left with the fittings/tube/coolant/ and some minor stuff.


SPARKLES!









I'm using a Phobya Balancer 250ml. Fit's great in my case but it did require removing the 5,25" bay to fit it properly.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hehe! Yup it's me!

They have that one too but it's the silver nickel one and I would prefer black

http://highflow.nl/reservoirs/tube-reservoirs/phobya-balancer-150-silver-nickel.html

I'm not gonna remove the bays I still need 2 for my HDD's, the top one is gonna get used for the 360mm rad and the fancontroller.

Do you think I should get another fancontroller? I have the Bitfenix recon right now and for some reason I always have to manually put the fanspeeds otherwise they keep going highest to lowest setting the whole time.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys! I resurface again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've going trough the last couple of 15 or so pages, nice builds on there.
> 
> So I'm filling my virtual cart, this is what in it already.
> 
> About the FC-Bridge I'll have to check first to be sure if it's 2 slots or 3. Probably 2 though.
> 
> Now if someone could help me a bit with a reservoir. I asume the best choice for the 600T would be a 150ml one.
> 
> I've got these choices:
> 
> * Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150
> * EK-RES X3 150
> * FrozenQ Reactor Core Reservoir V2
> * XSPC Photon 170
> 
> I'll be using Mayhems pastel liquid white or green (not sure yet)
> 
> After this order only one more left with the fittings/tube/coolant/ and some minor stuff.


I use the EK X3. I mounted mine on top of the HDD cage that sits near the PSU. I'm happy with it. Would have had much more room if I had removed the cage but I was left with no choice. Just make sure you pick the appropriate ports. It won't cause huge issues, but it can make bleeding a little more time consuming...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thx

Yea, I have no more HDD cages, so I have more room, I'm gonna mount the D5 X-top so you don't see the pump and the pump on top with a 1/4" to 1/4' adapter, saw that somewhere.
My favorites are the bitspower one and the EK one, just one question, The EK lettering inside the reservoir, is that removable? But I guess you won't really see it if I use pastel liquid.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Is it as hot as my Volcano Rock FX 8350?
> 
> Also does anyone know any free software where I can make stickers (with accurate measurements) and print it off?


I honestly couldn't tell you. I know very little about AMD products. I tend to favor Intel over AMD in almost every situation and haven't used one since the Athlon series.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thx
> 
> Yea, I have no more HDD cages, so I have more room, I'm gonna mount the D5 X-top so you don't see the pump and the pump on top with a 1/4" to 1/4' adapter, saw that somewhere.
> My favorites are the bitspower one and the EK one, just one question, The EK lettering inside the reservoir, is that removable? But I guess you won't really see it if I use pastel liquid.


The Acrylic EK lettering is removable. It is an insert you can remove when you unscrew the top and tank. They have called it an "anti-vortex" insert to stop a possible water vortex pulling air into your pump. I didn't know if it was needed, so I used it anyways. The res also comes with a piece of foam to place in the bottom if you want to use that instead. Or you can use none of it if you don't have vortex issues. And you are correct. Others that have used it with a pastel haven't been able to see it.


----------



## scyf3r

Planning to get the interior of my 600T powdercoated to white. Anyone here have experience with sending their cases out for powdercoating before?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm using a Phobya Balancer 250ml. Fit's great in my case but it did require removing the 5,25" bay to fit it properly.


I think this might be the first time I've seen your build Krully. Looks awesome! How did you mount the res?


----------



## Recr3ational

My mid plate starting to take shape.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys! I resurface again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've going trough the last couple of 15 or so pages, nice builds on there.
> 
> So I'm filling my virtual cart, this is what in it already.
> 
> 
> 
> About the FC-Bridge I'll have to check first to be sure if it's 2 slots or 3. Probably 2 though.
> 
> Now if someone could help me a bit with a reservoir. I asume the best choice for the 600T would be a 150ml one.
> 
> I've got these choices:
> 
> * Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150
> * EK-RES X3 150
> * FrozenQ Reactor Core Reservoir V2
> * XSPC Photon 170
> 
> I'll be using Mayhems pastel liquid white or green (not sure yet)
> 
> After this order only one more left with the fittings/tube/coolant/ and some minor stuff.


You'll want the 3 slot FC bridge for SLI on the Sabertooth Z77.


----------



## Branish

I decided to redo my loop and added white cables. I also removed the pull fans I had on the front radiator just to reduce the clutter.


----------



## AlDyer

Installed my PSU and 290 now, I'll post pics after I get the block and do some tidying up. Anybody here happen to know a place in the EU where they're available?

EDIT: Great looking build Branish, this thread never stops bringing amazing builds


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mid plate starting to take shape.










Looks very sleek! I might need to make a mid plate myself









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You'll want the 3 slot FC bridge for SLI on the Sabertooth Z77.


Oh really, thx! Yup now that I see it on picture they are really far apart. Damn the 3 slot parallel one isn't in stock







, the serial one is.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I decided to redo my loop and added white cables. I also removed the pull fans I had on the front radiator just to reduce the clutter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks very slick! Love it.

So guys any more thoughts on the reservoir? I think I'm gonna go for the EK one. Also not sure about the 150, I think I might be able to fit the 250. Since I have no hdd cages in my case.

Help please









Edit: Might order all in one









More questions:

Tubing and fitting size, what's best?
- 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD
- 3/8 ID - 1/2 OD

For tubing I'm going with PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT in clear any idea how many meters I will need? Same for the coolant, will be Mayhems Pastel Ice White/Mint Green, the amount of I'll need depends ofcourse if I take the 250 or 150 reservoir.

Last but not least, fittings, I was originally gonna pick the bitspower ones in Matt black but I do really like the EK ones. Hmmm maybe I should order the fittings seperatly.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I think this might be the first time I've seen your build Krully. Looks awesome! How did you mount the res?


I've posted it a few times but it's easy to get lost among the great builds we have around here









Thanks mate, I used the EK Uni brackets and just drilled a few holes in the motherboard plate so I could attach them. It's not ideal but makes for an interesting placement of the reservoir.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I've posted it a few times but it's easy to get lost among the great builds we have around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, I used the EK Uni brackets and just drilled a few holes in the motherboard plate so I could attach them. It's not ideal but makes for an interesting placement of the reservoir.


Oh man, I haven't seen your build earlier, it did get lost in all this awesomeness, but damn it looks great man


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Oh man, I haven't seen your build earlier, it did get lost in all this awesomeness, but damn it looks great man


Thanks dude!

Gotta tidy up a few things, like my 200mm cable, paint the places where the 5.25" bay was and so on. But I'm fairly happy with it for being a first try!









Gonna be even better when / if I add a GPU to the loop


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very sleek! I might need to make a mid plate myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really, thx! Yup now that I see it on picture they are really far apart. Damn the 3 slot parallel one isn't in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the serial one is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very slick! Love it.
> 
> So guys any more thoughts on the reservoir? I think I'm gonna go for the EK one. Also not sure about the 150, I think I might be able to fit the 250. Since I have no hdd cages in my case.
> 
> Help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Might order all in one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More questions:
> 
> Tubing and fitting size, what's best?
> - 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD
> - 3/8 ID - 1/2 OD
> 
> For tubing I'm going with PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT in clear any idea how many meters I will need? Same for the coolant, will be Mayhems Pastel Ice White/Mint Green, the amount of I'll need depends ofcourse if I take the 250 or 150 reservoir.
> 
> Last but not least, fittings, I was originally gonna pick the bitspower ones in Matt black but I do really like the EK ones. Hmmm maybe I should order the fittings seperatly.


If you don't have any hard drives in the case then a 250ml res will fit depending on the reservoir you choose. I know the Bitspower multi-z 250ml will fit due to the thin caps on either end if you are going to be mounting it on top of your pump. I don't think the EK one would fit because the end caps seem very thick which would make your res too tall assuming you're going to be using a pump and res combo. If not then any 250ml res will fit since there won't be any added height by the pump to the reservoir.

For tubing I'm currently using 1/2" ID and 3/4" OD Primoflex Advanced LRT clear. The flow is better with wider tubing but really as long as you have a good pump you can get away with really any tubing size you wish to use. I would just choose a thickness of tubing that you like the look of. I have a lot of Crystal Link in my loop and that is really narrow tubing and my flow is excellent so get whichever size you want.

For fittings I went with Bitspower because I like the aesthetics, their range is huge if you need to hit odd angles with your tubing, and the quality is excellent. The only drawback is they are really expensive once you start adding up all your fittings. For my loop I spent about $400 just on fittings. I have about another $100 worth of unused Bitspower fittings in my closet that were left over from either me ordering the wrong part or because I decided to change the fitting to make the loop look better. If you go for barbs it will cost you far less. But really EK make great products so you can't go wrong with those fittings if you want to use them.

My advice would be to really take your time when you start ordering fittings because any error in your purchase starts adding up quickly because, if you're ordering online, you'll end up paying for shipping more times than you need and waiting sucks. I made a lot of errors in that respect. My current loop is actually a result of certain fittings not fitting where I had originally planned them to go and was left with essentially a fittings puzzle since I was missing a couple of fittings that would have made things much easier. As a result the loop came out better than the original plan.

The other thing is order more coolant than you need if you're going to be using coolant. I ordered 2L and used about 1.4L in my loop.


----------



## roflcopter159

I think I may have asked this before, but I don't remember if I asked here, but do you guys think it would be possible to mount a full sized HDD behind the motherboard tray? I have access to a 3D printer here at school (not sure of max dimensions of makable objects) and could make a mount for my HDD and SSD. Have any of you done something similar? I'd say my biggest concerns with the HDD are space and airflow.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I think I may have asked this before, but I don't remember if I asked here, but do you guys think it would be possible to mount a full sized HDD behind the motherboard tray? I have access to a 3D printer here at school (not sure of max dimensions of makable objects) and could make a mount for my HDD and SSD. Have any of you done something similar? I'd say my biggest concerns with the HDD are space and airflow.


I just took some measurements for you and the HDD is too thick to fit to fit behind the motherboard tray only by about 4mm. However you could try mounting it behind the 5.25" drive cage. I think there would be enough room there. I don't have mine installed at the moment so I can't verify this.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I just took some measurements for you and the HDD is too thick to fit to fit behind the motherboard tray only by about 4mm. However you could try mounting it behind the 5.25" drive cage. I think there would be enough room there. I don't have mine installed at the moment so I can't verify this.


Hmm, ok. If I found a way to do it without making a mount (Straight screws through the panel perhaps) would it fit then? Also, if you still have your tape measure/ruler out, could you check to see if I could fit the HDD and SSD side by side on the drive cage? I would prefer to keep the two close to limit the number of SATA power cables I would have to run. Also, I would probably put some acrylic onto the the back of the cage to make the mounting a bit easier.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hmm, ok. If I found a way to do it without making a mount (Straight screws through the panel perhaps) would it fit then? Also, if you still have your tape measure/ruler out, could you check to see if I could fit the HDD and SSD side by side on the drive cage? I would prefer to keep the two close to limit the number of SATA power cables I would have to run. Also, I would probably put some acrylic onto the the back of the cage to make the mounting a bit easier.


I doubt you can put your ssd aswell. Unless you have them horizontal. But that would be awkward for the power cables. Why don't you shove it in the 5.25 bay?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I doubt you can put your ssd aswell. Unless you have them horizontal. But that would be awkward for the power cables. Why don't you shove it in the 5.25 bay?


I could do that, but I'm not a huge fan of the HDD sticking out from the cage which is what I see most of the time when people put them up there. Perhaps I could get a bracket and modify it so it doesn't do that? Also, I'm not a huge fan of needing to get two separate brackets, one for the SSD one for the HDD. I haven't seen an adapter that puts both in one.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I could do that, but I'm not a huge fan of the HDD sticking out from the cage which is what I see most of the time when people put them up there. Perhaps I could get a bracket and modify it so it doesn't do that? Also, I'm not a huge fan of needing to get two separate brackets, one for the SSD one for the HDD. I haven't seen an adapter that puts both in one.


Well to wouldn't need a bracket for the ssd? You could just sit them directly above the HDD with some Velcro or something. You could make the bracket pretty easy.

I bought one before it was £3, and I made extra screw holes to match the HDD. I had it push further inside the bay. You couldn't see much of it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I could do that, but I'm not a huge fan of the HDD sticking out from the cage which is what I see most of the time when people put them up there. Perhaps I could get a bracket and modify it so it doesn't do that? Also, I'm not a huge fan of needing to get two separate brackets, one for the SSD one for the HDD. I haven't seen an adapter that puts both in one.
> 
> 
> 
> Well to wouldn't need a bracket for the ssd? You could just sit them directly above the HDD with some Velcro or something. You could make the bracket pretty easy.
> 
> I bought one before it was £3, and I made extra screw holes to match the HDD. I had it push further inside the bay. You couldn't see much of it.
Click to expand...

Hmm, true. I hadn't thought of attaching the SSD to the HDD via velcro. That's a good idea. Do you have any pictures of your build with that mount in there? On a side note, I could probably put some screw holes in my Hue and mount it directly to that too. I'll have some experimenting to do when I get back from classes.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hmm, true. I hadn't thought of attaching the SSD to the HDD via velcro. That's a good idea. Do you have any pictures of your build with that mount in there? On a side note, I could probably put some screw holes in my Hue and mount it directly to that too. I'll have some experimenting to do when I get back from classes.


No sorry, it was a build I made for a work buddy. When I'm home, I'll try to show you somehow.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> If you don't have any hard drives in the case then a 250ml res will fit depending on the reservoir you choose. I know the Bitspower multi-z 250ml will fit due to the thin caps on either end if you are going to be mounting it on top of your pump. I don't think the EK one would fit because the end caps seem very thick which would make your res too tall assuming you're going to be using a pump and res combo. If not then any 250ml res will fit since there won't be any added height by the pump to the reservoir.
> 
> For tubing I'm currently using 1/2" ID and 3/4" OD Primoflex Advanced LRT clear. The flow is better with wider tubing but really as long as you have a good pump you can get away with really any tubing size you wish to use. I would just choose a thickness of tubing that you like the look of. I have a lot of Crystal Link in my loop and that is really narrow tubing and my flow is excellent so get whichever size you want.
> 
> For fittings I went with Bitspower because I like the aesthetics, their range is huge if you need to hit odd angles with your tubing, and the quality is excellent. The only drawback is they are really expensive once you start adding up all your fittings. For my loop I spent about $400 just on fittings. I have about another $100 worth of unused Bitspower fittings in my closet that were left over from either me ordering the wrong part or because I decided to change the fitting to make the loop look better. If you go for barbs it will cost you far less. But really EK make great products so you can't go wrong with those fittings if you want to use them.
> 
> My advice would be to really take your time when you start ordering fittings because any error in your purchase starts adding up quickly because, if you're ordering online, you'll end up paying for shipping more times than you need and waiting sucks. I made a lot of errors in that respect. My current loop is actually a result of certain fittings not fitting where I had originally planned them to go and was left with essentially a fittings puzzle since I was missing a couple of fittings that would have made things much easier. As a result the loop came out better than the original plan.
> 
> The other thing is order more coolant than you need if you're going to be using coolant. I ordered 2L and used about 1.4L in my loop.


Thx man awesome! I think I'll do some measuring this weekend before I order. It will be pump and res seperately but mounted very closely.
I don't think I'll need much angled fittings, but we'll see. Damn 400 on fittings alone, ssshhh, I don't wanna hear it. Hehe

Just a little more research to do before I go ahead.

Now that my rig is on the floor I can't see it very good and dear lord it has assembled way to much dust! Cleaning it this weekend!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hmm, true. I hadn't thought of attaching the SSD to the HDD via velcro. That's a good idea. Do you have any pictures of your build with that mount in there? On a side note, I could probably put some screw holes in my Hue and mount it directly to that too. I'll have some experimenting to do when I get back from classes.
> 
> 
> 
> No sorry, it was a build I made for a work buddy. When I'm home, I'll try to show you somehow.
Click to expand...

Ah, ok sounds good. I think right now my best (and cheapest) option (based on assumptions) would be to mount the HDD in the tray of the Hue and then velcro the SSD onto the HDD.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, ok sounds good. I think right now my best (and cheapest) option (based on assumptions) would be to mount the HDD in the tray of the Hue and then velcro the SSD onto the HDD.


It would be best, as the HDD is in it's natural habitat, not upside down.

It's like putting a lion in the Arctic.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, ok sounds good. I think right now my best (and cheapest) option (based on assumptions) would be to mount the HDD in the tray of the Hue and then velcro the SSD onto the HDD.


Yeah unfortunately the two drives don't have enough room to fit side by side as the cage is not wide enough. It misses by about 3mm. The other option could be to fit the HDD underneath the top removable mesh panel. As long as you haven't cut the area for a rad it just might fit there. You would likely have to cut out the plastic ribbing in the panel to have enough clearance between the top of the panel and the drive. I had to do that just to fit the fan underneath for my rad. As for feeding the cables through the small fan holes you would have to get creative as the sata power won't fit through any of the fan routing holes.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I recommend cutting out the plastic ribbing in the both the top panel and the front panel just for air flow reasons. The metal mesh is rigid enough that it doesn't need all the support of the plastic. All you really need is the outer ring of the plastic.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thx man awesome! I think I'll do some measuring this weekend before I order. It will be pump and res seperately but mounted very closely.
> I don't think I'll need much angled fittings, but we'll see. Damn 400 on fittings alone, ssshhh, I don't wanna hear it. Hehe
> 
> Just a little more research to do before I go ahead.
> 
> Now that my rig is on the floor I can't see it very good and dear lord it has assembled way to much dust! Cleaning it this weekend!


I forgot to mention in regards to your tubing length question, I found one of the Primochill boxes was enough with the 10ft of tubing you get. I still have a bunch left over. Really, unless you plan on doing a loop where you're going to have long tubing runs or are going to be making a lot of mistakes, 10ft is more than enough. You can order two if you're unsure. Definitely though get proper tubing cutters if you want clean cuts that won't leak.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I recommend cutting out the plastic ribbing in the both the top panel and the front panel just for air flow reasons. The metal mesh is rigid enough that it doesn't need all the support of the plastic. All you really need is the outer ring of the plastic.


I've actually already done that. Before I did, the mesh pieces did not fit as well as they should. After I cut that plastic, I bent the mesh a little and now all of the mesh runs flush to the plastic around it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the two drives don't have enough room to fit side by side as the cage is not wide enough. It misses by about 3mm. The other option could be to fit the HDD underneath the top removable mesh panel. As long as you haven't cut the area for a rad it just might fit there. You would likely have to cut out the plastic ribbing in the panel to have enough clearance between the top of the panel and the drive. I had to do that just to fit the fan underneath for my rad. As for feeding the cables through the small fan holes you would have to get creative as the sata power won't fit through any of the fan routing holes.


Hmm, I don't know if I would have room up there or not. I have two fans up there for my H100i. My only other concern with putting it up there would be whether or not the power cables would be long enough. Great idea though. I'll have to look into doing that as well. I think the solution with the highest probability of success is attaching it to the Hue, though who knows, the top may work just as well.


----------



## Recr3ational

rofl, i bought this one, they had no other pictures im afraid. You see the red circles, I made a separate holes next to those. Measure it first!

Its not accurate, but you get my meaning. Actually. thinking about it. I might of showed you the wrong holes.


----------



## roflcopter159

Haha, that's fine. Thanks Rec. I think I have kind of narrowed down my plans to either mounting on the Hue or mounting on top if that fits.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Haha, that's fine. Thanks Rec. I think I have kind of narrowed down my plans to either mounting on the Hue or mounting on top if that fits.


Roger that, good luck mate.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I've actually already done that. Before I did, the mesh pieces did not fit as well as they should. After I cut that plastic, I bent the mesh a little and now all of the mesh runs flush to the plastic around it.
> Hmm, I don't know if I would have room up there or not. I have two fans up there for my H100i. My only other concern with putting it up there would be whether or not the power cables would be long enough. Great idea though. I'll have to look into doing that as well. I think the solution with the highest probability of success is attaching it to the Hue, though who knows, the top may work just as well.


I took a look at the roof and with the two H100i fans installed there doesn't appear to be enough room. However you might be able to get away with having it perpendicular to the front of the case but you'll have to do some cutting to have enough clearance for the mesh panel. Then you run into the problem of having to fabricate some sort of mounting mechanism as the metal has to be cut in order to have enough clearance leaving you without a base to screw the drive to and you'll be able to see the drive in the ceiling from inside the case. Your best bet is probably the hue.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I took a look at the roof and with the two H100i fans installed there doesn't appear to be enough room. However you might be able to get away with having it perpendicular to the front of the case but you'll have to do some cutting to have enough clearance for the mesh panel. Then you run into the problem of having to fabricate some sort of mounting mechanism as the metal has to be cut in order to have enough clearance leaving you without a base to screw the drive to and you'll be able to see the drive in the ceiling from inside the case. Your best bet is probably the hue.


Alright, then that is probably what I will go with then. Now the trick is to find a place on campus where I can get some work done (can't exactly bring out a drill, dremel, or any of the above in my dorm room). Otherwise, some of this stuff will have to wait until I go home for spring break in mid/late March. I also want to mount two AF120s in the front of the case to replace my Spectre Pro, cut the front mesh accordingly, finish my sleeving job, and make a window like Rec's. So many things I want to do, so little time.

Thanks a bunch for all of your help guys!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys!

I've been surfing the web for some info/pics. Found this 600T build, don't know if the guy posted it here. It looks awesome!
He still has the 5,25" bays and uses the EK 250 Res. My only problem would probably be the hard drives that I have in there, they stick out a fair bit. Might look for another solution for those.

If someone wants to gift a 1tb SDD to me, go ahead









http://forum.corsair.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13682&d=1388771853

I did decide to go with 3/8ID 5/8OD tubing, just think it looks better. I'll wait to order the fittings, I will have to wait either way since 2 thing aren't in stock, one of them is the EK FC-Link Bridge and it usually takes around 2 weeks for the EK products to arrive.

Excitement!


----------



## hakz

^ sick build there. wait... dat symbol... orzhov.. mmmm... should've been white/black


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
What's is the difference between the asus sabertooth z87 and gigabyte z87 ud3h, I don't know which on to get. I love the colour of the gigabyte, while the armour on the asus

Bear in mind I already bought the sabertooth.

Also sparkles, the guy posted on here. Forgot his name but remembered him telling us about the trophy. Maybe he could help you? If to track him down?

Oh and sparkles, I got a spare fc bridge thingy, it's go single spacing. I don't know which one you need. I'm on my phone so can check your sig. I'll practically give it to you if you pay p+p. might be cheaper to buy new, I don't know. It's been used for a few hours, as I realised my gpu was broken.

Edit: (for the fourth time) just realised you need triple slots. Like I do. Scratch what I said.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> What's is the difference between the asus sabertooth z87 and gigabyte z87 ud3h, I don't know which on to get. I love the colour of the gigabyte, while the armour on the asus
> 
> Bear in mind I already bought the sabertooth.


The Sabertooth boards are built for durability first and foremost. On paper, the Asus board has better integrated sound while the GB has more support for RAID configurations. GB claims to support more high speed memory overclocks than the Asus board, but it's a hard comparison because I know my Sabertooth z77 supports most of those high speed overclocks for memory just fine, they just didn't list them on the spec sheet like GB does. I've never done any overclocking on a GB board, but from what I've read online the Asus boards have a BIOS that makes stable overclocks slightly easier to achieve, but I can't verify this.

If you hadn't already purchased one, I would probably say go with the GB board just because of the price difference alone. If you can return the Asus board for a full refund and you don't have budget concerns, I would say neither and recommend an Asus Hero or Maximus board though, but that's just me. If you decide to stick with the Sabertooth though, you won't be disappointed. It's a great board that can handle everything you have planned for you build!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> The Sabertooth boards are built for durability first and foremost. On paper, the Asus board has better integrated sound while the GB has more support for RAID configurations. GB claims to support more high speed memory overclocks than the Asus board, but it's a hard comparison because I know my Sabertooth z77 supports most of those high speed overclocks for memory just fine, they just didn't list them on the spec sheet like GB does. I've never done any overclocking on a GB board, but from what I've read online the Asus boards have a BIOS that makes stable overclocks slightly easier to achieve, but I can't verify this.
> 
> If you hadn't already purchased one, I would probably say go with the GB board just because of the price difference alone. If you can return the Asus board for a full refund and you don't have budget concerns, I would say neither and recommend an Asus Hero or Maximus board though, but that's just me. If you decide to stick with the Sabertooth though, you won't be disappointed. It's a great board that can handle everything you have planned for you build!


That's the thing, I would of gone with the hero, no problem. Butttttt. As my colour scheme is different, it's not an option. Price isn't really an issue. It's just I prefer that it all match. I'll see how the sabertooth handles. If not I'll buy the GB.

Again, you've been a great help. I just needed to know that I didn't spend £450 on a brand name. ( if you added the CPU aswell )


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That's the thing, I would of gone with the hero, no problem. Butttttt. As my colour scheme is different, it's not an option. Price isn't really an issue. It's just I prefer that it all match. I'll see how the sabertooth handles. If not I'll buy the GB.
> 
> Again, you've been a great help. I just needed to know that I didn't spend £450 on a brand name. ( if you added the CPU aswell )


What was your planned color scheme again?

Its a shame Asus doesn't make the ROG mobos available in other color schemes. I know it would increase the cost of the boards a bit, but the enthusiasts would pay the increased cost without hesitation because the boards are just that damn good.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That's the thing, I would of gone with the hero, no problem. Butttttt. As my colour scheme is different, it's not an option. Price isn't really an issue. It's just I prefer that it all match. I'll see how the sabertooth handles. If not I'll buy the GB.
> 
> Again, you've been a great help. I just needed to know that I didn't spend £450 on a brand name. ( if you added the CPU aswell )
> 
> 
> 
> What was your planned color scheme again?
> 
> Its a shame Asus doesn't make the ROG mobos available in other color schemes. I know it would increase the cost of the boards a bit, but the enthusiasts would pay the increased cost without hesitation because the boards are just that damn good.
Click to expand...

Agreed, I feel like they could appeal to a much larger audience even if they added one extra color scheme. I personally am fine with the red and black, but it seems like blue and black/white and black color schemes are pretty popular too. Even just making a black edition of all of the boards as opposed to just the extreme would probably help their sales.


----------



## shallow_

2x Kingston HyperX 3k ssd's mounted in 5 1/4" bays on Corsair Graphite 600t using the same brackets shown a few posts ago without modifications.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> What was your planned color scheme again?
> 
> Its a shame Asus doesn't make the ROG mobos available in other color schemes. I know it would increase the cost of the boards a bit, but the enthusiasts would pay the increased cost without hesitation because the boards are just that damn good.


Blue, black and silver. I know right, they're really good boards.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shallow_*
> 
> 2x Kingston HyperX 3k ssd's mounted in 5 1/4" bays on Corsair Graphite 600t using the same brackets shown a few posts ago without modifications.


But with a HHD it would show out abit at the back. Thats what he was worried about.


----------



## shallow_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> But with a HHD it would show out abit at the back. Thats what he was worried about.


Ah, understood it was talk about SSD's, my bad.

Will be mounting a regular HD in the last bay soon, maybe I'll keep that drilling bit in mind then


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shallow_*
> 
> Ah, understood it was talk about SSD's, my bad.
> 
> Will be mounting a regular HD in the last bay soon, maybe I'll keep that drilling bit in mind then


haha no worries. Btw, loving the avatar. Emily Browning ftw.


----------



## shallow_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> haha no worries. Btw, loving the avatar. Emily Browning ftw.


Yeah, I am an above-average fan of SuckerPunch











http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=Shallow_

Please excuse the OT


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shallow_*
> 
> Yeah, I am an above-average fan of SuckerPunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=Shallow_
> 
> Please excuse the OT


Wow. Wow. Jesus. I just looked at your gallery for one minute. Thats a massive collection of films.

Edit: can i have one of those lightsabers.

I love the way its all set up, with the pictures behind it all. Man....


----------



## shallow_

Hehe, thanks. Yes, Computers/Gaming is my 2nd hobby


----------



## scyf3r

For all those Singaporean 600t owners out here, do you guys own the acrylic side panel? If yes, where and how much did u get it for(including shipping)? I found a company that is willing to fabricate the flat panels for 100 each.. It doesn't have the curved top like the mnpc one though..


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> For all those Singaporean 600t owners out here, do you guys own the acrylic side panel? If yes, where and how much did u get it for(including shipping)? I found a company that is willing to fabricate the flat panels for 100 each.. It doesn't have the curved top like the mnpc one though..


Well, another option for you (assuming you have the materials available to you) is making the panel yourself. I don't have the link to it now but I know there is a guide somewhere on OCN about how to make your own custom panel. Assuming you already have the tools, it should be considerably cheaper, though I don't really know what the cost of acrylic sheets are in Singapore.


----------



## Geezerman

Is it safe to carry the 600T by the top front and rear top? There seems to be a molded area that a hand fits into, but I don't think it's sturdy enough to carry the weight there.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> Is it safe to carry the 600T by the top front and rear top? There seems to be a molded area that a hand fits into, but I don't think it's sturdy enough to carry the weight there.


If I'm moving it a short distance like up onto my desk or into the next room over, I will occasionally grab it at those points. Otherwise, any farther I will pick the case up by the bottom. Due to the weight I think it is easier to carry by the bottom any way.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shallow_*
> 
> Yeah, I am an above-average fan of SuckerPunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=Shallow_
> 
> Please excuse the OT


Dayummm, your collection is insane! very impressive


----------



## AlDyer

About to buy clear tubing and EK blood red coolant. Any other ideas? I can't get white coolant from where I'm ordering so that is out of question. Also getting some CLU, because I think it is about time to change it, since it might be near impossible after it hardens...

EDIT: I am seriously thinking about another rad, which one and should I get one? Just thought that the 290 might get warm in the summer


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> About to buy clear tubing and EK blood red coolant. Any other ideas? I can't get white coolant from where I'm ordering so that is out of question. Also getting some CLU, because I think it is about time to change it, since it might be near impossible after it hardens...
> 
> EDIT: I am seriously thinking about another rad, which one and should I get one? Just thought that the 290 might get warm in the summer


+1 for blood red









it's what I'm running, love the look of it!









400mm or bust! D:


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> +1 for blood red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's what I'm running, love the look of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400mm or bust! D:


That it shall be then. I will get the 400 mm later, though. The goddamn block better be coming next week








Also why no clear tubing? You have beautiful fluid running through it, such a shame to hide those fluids

I think when I get a rad I will get the white NexXxoS UT60 360mm, one sexy rad


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shallow_*
> 
> Yeah, I am an above-average fan of SuckerPunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=Shallow_
> 
> Please excuse the OT


Amazing collection only things i think you're maybe lacking a bit of is maybe some Jurassic Park, Alien Vs. Predator and Back To The Future memorabilia, but can't imagine it being cheap anyways haha.

And movies are probably also in my top 3 hobbies, biggest hobby is probably music or technology, also looked at IMDB and did some marathons from some of their top lists especially this list http://www.imdb.com/chart/top pretty much a bucket list for movies to watch, though some of them i don't know why are so highly praised. My favorite kind of movies are the really bloody and gritty ones, one of my favorite directors is Quentin Tarantino for sure, for obvious reasons.

Also now all you need is to put the collection in a room like this (well if you get rich)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








This is Hans Zimmer's studio btw. Probably one of the classiest rooms I've seen.

Sorry for the non-content


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> That it shall be then. I will get the 400 mm later, though. The goddamn block better be coming next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also why no clear tubing? You have beautiful fluid running through it, such a shame to hide those fluids
> 
> I think when I get a rad I will get the white NexXxoS UT60 360mm, one sexy rad


Well, I kinda wanted my rig to be mainly black with hints or details of red. Was first planning on going sleeved tubing but it ended up being too much of a PITA to be worth it. I think that it highlights the block, pump and reservoir in a nice way now and makes for a much more understated look.

I've been looking at those as well









might stick a thick 360 in the front at some point but right now I'm not too sure.


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah the fans would make it cost a ton


----------



## shallow_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Also now all you need is to put the collection in a room like this (well if you get rich)
> 
> Sorry for the non-content












Have a 20 m2 room adjecant to my theater which is concrete floor and leca walls which I am planning to fix up and have wall to wall Ikea Billys.

Then have Kitchen-style 'Cooking island' type desk in the middle With a pc and cameras etc for taking pics and videos of the stuff/hauls and uploading..

But enough ot.

On topic though.

I recently found myself in a pickle.

On my first Dell pc back in the day i ran into PSU problems when adding my 4th hdd (this it had a small 230watter or something)

On my second (Also Dell) PC, my XPS 720 I ran in to space problems as it only had space for 4 internal hdd's.

Now With the Corsair 600t cabinet I finally had room for more. 6 in the included Cages, and 3 in the 3 available 5 1/4 inch bays. (am only planning to use 1 Cage for now though.)

But this time my problem is that I dont have enough internal SATA ports for 1 Optical and 6 hdd's...

So why is it that you can buy a cheap motherboard and get say 6 sata ports, but if you want an additional 4-6 port sata Controller it costs a small fortune ??

Have ordered a cheap 2 port sata from China on ebay to try it out, but what is up With this ?? anyone have any good solutions ?


----------



## Recr3ational

Shallow, what motherboard are you using at the moment? How man HDD do you need? You could always just convert HDD to externals


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well, another option for you (assuming you have the materials available to you) is making the panel yourself. I don't have the link to it now but I know there is a guide somewhere on OCN about how to make your own custom panel. Assuming you already have the tools, it should be considerably cheaper, though I don't really know what the cost of acrylic sheets are in Singapore.


Actually I have gotten a quotation for a sheet of 10mm thick acrylic, big enough for the panel, and it will cost S$35. So basically, you're kind paying S$60 more for the company to cut the outline and the two holes meant for the clips. They cut using laser so it will be accurate. Just whether is your time and effort worth more than S$60. This company specialises in acrylics and some other plastics and I have been using them as my supplier for my diy projects..


----------



## shallow_

I am on a MSI X79A GD45 8D with 6 sata. Did not think to consider that when I purchased the system









Dont 'need' any spesific amount, just have space for 6 + the one optical drive, so sata 1 short.

I am 'wasting' alot of potential space by trading for speed with 2x sata and 1 x Raptor. 3 Sata for 'only' 710 gigs..

Had just hoped it would be easier and cheap to purchase an addon pci card with as many sata-ports as I wanted. Seems very unreasonable to pay more for a proper +4 port card than I did for my 6port motherboard you know..

Most of the boards I have found cheap are 150mb/s max, and I guess that would be more than enough for the optical drive for example..


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Actually I have gotten a quotation for a sheet of 10mm thick acrylic, big enough for the panel, and it will cost S$35. So basically, you're kind paying S$60 more for the company to cut the outline and the two holes meant for the clips. They cut using laser so it will be accurate. Just whether is your time and effort worth more than S$60. This company specialises in acrylics and some other plastics and I have been using them as my supplier for my diy projects..


Hey bro if you ever got a good quotation do hook me up as well! Been looking to get a full acrylic side panel for a while, but never got any reply from one or two of the companies I asked.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> Is it safe to carry the 600T by the top front and rear top? There seems to be a molded area that a hand fits into, but I don't think it's sturdy enough to carry the weight there.


Whenever I move my 600T around the house I always use the top of the front and rear bezels and my rig with all the coolant and the water cooling components is probably much heavier than the case was intended to handle weight wise, and I haven't had any problem with the bezels breaking. My rig is definitely close to 50lbs. I say it's safe but if anything happens this post never existed


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Whenever I move my 600T around the house I always use the top of the front and rear bezels and my rig with all the coolant and the water cooling components is probably much heavier than the case was intended to handle weight wise, and I haven't had any problem with the bezels breaking. My rig is definitely close to 50lbs. I say it's safe but if anything happens this post never existed


Same here, I also carry it in the bezels









For longer distances it's a lot easier to hold it underneath the case though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Same here, I also carry it in the bezels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For longer distances it's a lot easier to hold it underneath the case though.


Same here, if you're worried about it. Just open both side panels and hold it at the top.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Amazing collection only things i think you're maybe lacking a bit of is maybe some Jurassic Park, Alien Vs. Predator and Back To The Future memorabilia, but can't imagine it being cheap anyways haha.
> 
> And movies are probably also in my top 3 hobbies, biggest hobby is probably music or technology, also looked at IMDB and did some marathons from some of their top lists especially this list http://www.imdb.com/chart/top pretty much a bucket list for movies to watch, though some of them i don't know why are so highly praised. My favorite kind of movies are the really bloody and gritty ones, one of my favorite directors is Quentin Tarantino for sure, for obvious reasons.
> 
> Also now all you need is to put the collection in a room like this (well if you get rich)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Hans Zimmer's studio btw. Probably one of the classiest rooms I've seen.
> 
> Sorry for the non-content


... my lord....


----------



## Recr3ational

Updated theee build log. If anyone interested.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> What's is the difference between the asus sabertooth z87 and gigabyte z87 ud3h, I don't know which on to get. I love the colour of the gigabyte, while the armour on the asus
> 
> Bear in mind I already bought the sabertooth.
> 
> Also sparkles, the guy posted on here. Forgot his name but remembered him telling us about the trophy. Maybe he could help you? If to track him down?
> 
> Oh and sparkles, I got a spare fc bridge thingy, it's go single spacing. I don't know which one you need. I'm on my phone so can check your sig. I'll practically give it to you if you pay p+p. might be cheaper to buy new, I don't know. It's been used for a few hours, as I realised my gpu was broken.
> 
> Edit: (for the fourth time) just realised you need triple slots. Like I do. Scratch what I said.


Either board is an excellent choice. I have had Gigabyte boards in the past and they were very stable and ran very well. The Gigabyte seems to have a few added features that they left out on the Sabertooth boards, like (as others have mentioned) RAID, but also more UBS 3.0 ports. What I like about the Z87 board I have is the heavy metal backplate. It really makes the board ridged so it cannot be flexed. I also like that the thermal armor has ducts and small fans for cooling the VRMs. When you use watercooling, you're taking away some of the air movement that is present on the surface of the board when you use air cooling. The ducts on the Sabertooth make up for this (although it didn't cause any problems on my previous board, and the one previous to that I used chipset cooling fans on).

Hey, don't forget, you could always remove that thermal armor and paint it to match your case.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Hey bro if you ever got a good quotation do hook me up as well! Been looking to get a full acrylic side panel for a while, but never got any reply from one or two of the companies I asked.


Heyyyyy.. Currently the quote is s$100 for a side panel.. It will take about two weeks since its Chinese new year.. The quote covers the acrylic 10mm sheet, cutting the outline to the same as the panel with a laser and cutting the two holes for the clips with a laser.. It's completely flat and not like the curved mnpc one


----------



## charliebrown

check this website out if you guys need some 10mm acrylic for your side window i just ordered mine for my new build

http://freckleface.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/product69.html?__utma=1.2010223306.1390537699.1390537699.1390641669.2&__utmb=1.4.10.1390641669&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1390537699.1.1.utmcsr=google|utmccn=%28organic%29|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=%28not%20provided%29&__utmv=-&__utmk=245702916


----------



## Buttsy

Hey guys,

Its been a while since I had a chance to update you all on my rig. Since the last time I posted when I got my 3rd Asus 660 Ti I have bought and entered into the never ending black hole of watercooling!! This is my first crack at a waterloop.

My new waterloop consists of:


Koolance PMP 450 12V Vario Pump
Koolance Pump Nozzle and Res Base
XSPC Raystorm CPU Waterblock
XSPC Photon 170 Tube Reservoir
3 EK-FC670 GTX DCII Waterblocks
Alphacool NexXoS ST30 360mm Rad
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 120mm Rad
Phobya Xtreme 200mm Rad
Masterkleer Tubing PVC UV Reactive Blue/Clear 1/2ID 3/4OD 3m
XSPC EC6 Liquid Cooling Coolant UV Blue
Assorted Bitspower/Koolance Compression Fittings
Corsair SP120 PEdition Fans



All my pretty boxes.



My GPU Waterblocks came later because I had to get them off EK direct.



My Rig before it was disassembled



My Ghetto rig while I modded my 600T



Un-boxing all that expensive goodness!!!



All stripped down ready to be hacked up!!



Using my trusty Dremel I cut a nice big hole for my 360mm Rad for the top.



And I cut the plastic on top too!





Like a bought one!



The 360mm Rad fit like a glove first time!



I have always been a huge advocate for 5.25 Optical bays because I still use them

but for the sake of my waterloop 2 of them had to go, so they got the chop. :'(



It took a while for me to decide where I should mount my pump, here seemed the

most logical.



My shiny new Pump, Res and 200mm Rad!



Next up was mounting my 360mm Rad with 3 of my Corsair SP120 PE fans.



YAY my GPU Blocks came! (I forgot to get an SLI Bridge damn it!)



Motherboard and HDD cage... Check!



All hooked up, air bubbles vetted and running smooth as silk!



T-Block for use as my fill port all tucked away in the back.



I forgot to order an EK-FC Triple Serial CSQ SLI Bridge (which I have since ordered)

so I currently just have 2 of my 660 Tis in SLI. Once my bridge arrives I have that

and my 120mm Rad left to mount in my loop 



My lone 660 Ti, feels lonely all by itself!







The only trouble I had in all of my first time watercooling my rig was the initial filling of my coolant, it took me forever and ever to finally vet and purge all of the air bubbles so my pump would start to pump correctly, after tipping my rig upside down and round and round, up and down I finally got it full!

I wanna give a shout out to Reaper for helping me with my setup your a champion!

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## charliebrown

looks very nice bout to do my first watercooled pc any advice you can give


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> looks very nice bout to do my first watercooled pc any advice you can give


Do extensive planning and research. It will save you a lot of time, money and headaches in the long run. Once you know what water cooling components you're going to use, buy the big stuff first like rads and blocks and then do a mock up to see what fittings or additional things you need. It will also let you know if your research paid off and your stuff actually fits.


----------



## charliebrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Do extensive planning and research. It will save you a lot of time, money and headaches in the long run. Once you know what water cooling components you're going to use, buy the big stuff first like rads and blocks and then do a mock up to see what fittings or additional things you need. It will also let you know if your research paid off and your stuff actually fits.


just got my 600t case thinking of the xspc ax360 kit with d5 photon res and adding a loop for my gpu make it a little simpler since its my first watercooled pc


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> looks very nice bout to do my first watercooled pc any advice you can give


Cheers thanks dude!

Branish is right, as much planning and research as you can do is going to be the best help. I've seen a lot of people do mock drawings or planning on one of the black and white style pictures, I found it a lot easier to take a photo of the internals of my own rig and throw it into paint and plan it out that way. You can see what parts in your own rig you need to move, replace or mod.

Doing so helped me with my parts choice too. I didn't want a Bay reservoir/pump combo so I had to work out a way to fit a tube res and pump in.

Knowing the sizes of components was a big help for me, I knew I had to get GPU waterblocks and cut my optical bays because a 170mm res plus the 75mm height of the pump would not have fit leaving the Direct CUII coolers on my GPUs.

My only other good bit of advice off the top of my head is if your not using a bay reservoir make sure you have a dedicated fill port and drain port, it took me a few tries to fill my loop properly and they were a godsend to have.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> just got my 600t case thinking of the xspc ax360 kit with d5 photon res and adding a loop for my gpu make it a little simpler since its my first watercooled pc


I was thinking about this AX360 D5 Photon kit when I first started, but i wasn't confident the 40mm thick rad would fit with Corsair SP120 fans, the rad is 46mm thick at the G1/4 Thread holes. The more I researched stuff for my loop the more I wanted to add lol. Next thing I know I have 3 rads 4 blocks in my loop. It's easy to get carried away


----------



## charliebrown

Didn't think about that I have a bunch of mods to do first might do a build log got tired of my 410 fell in love with 600 after I seen the acrylic panels bout to do a window myself


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> Didn't think about that I have a bunch of mods to do first might do a build log got tired of my 410 fell in love with 600 after I seen the acrylic panels bout to do a window myself


Aww nice! That sounds awesome dude! Keep us up to date on how your going with it all. I wrote a guide on the acrylic side panel if its any help http://www.overclock.net/t/1426465/guide-corsair-600t-acrylic-perspex-side-panel


----------



## charliebrown

That's the one in following lol thanks


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> That's the one in following lol thanks










can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## AlDyer

Any place I could just buy an acrylic side panel from? Some place that doesn't take a 1000 years and €€€ to ship from? I don't want to waste my money on acrylic and then fail at cutting it









EDIT: Looking at the guide it looks way too easy not to give it a try


----------



## charliebrown

I posted a link to where I bought my piece from cheap a couple of post ago


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> I posted a link to where I bought my piece from cheap a couple of post ago


In Finland 1 square meter of Acrylic costs 145 € so I am not so sure if I want to go with this anymore







How much was your piece and where did you get it from?


----------



## charliebrown

It was $28 shipping was around $9


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> It was $28 shipping was around $9


Okay thanks, but I am in the EU so it will cost more than getting it from Finland just because of shipping. I asked if I could buy a piece that is 600x500mm so I wouldn't have to buy a whole square meter of the stuff, I hope they are kind gentlemen


----------



## charliebrown

Very nice I called last night before I ordered I also ordered 1/8 24x24 for cheap for random ideas I have


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> Very nice I called last night before I ordered I also ordered 1/8 24x24 for cheap for random ideas I have


PSU cover perhaps?


----------



## charliebrown

Yes and hard drive bay cover both engraved with my dremel


----------



## CRASHCODER

Hello! I read this thread sometimes since I bought my white 600T year ago. Now it's time to show my new project with same 600T case that I have. Enjoy!

Corsair 600T RoG Edition

It's not finished yet, next step will be acrylic tinted self-made side panel and ROG decals for case.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRASHCODER*
> 
> Hello! I read this thread sometimes since I bought my white 600T year ago. Now it's time to show my new project with same 600T case that I have. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice paint job and good looking, build. Personally not a big fan of a red case and LED's but otherwise a very well done build


----------



## Darylrese

Brave move doing the whole case red, fair play to you for doing it, i'm not a fan though personally. Its far too much red.


----------



## CRASHCODER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Brave move doing the whole case red, fair play to you for doing it, i'm not a fan though personally. Its far too much red.


It will be black tinted acrylic side panel (just found needed acrylic part, will make it in february). And I'll also make few RoG decails with black letters - so no more red, just black things.)


----------



## Gyrael

Red is my favorite color, so I dig it. But I personally would go with a darker tone.

Really nice paint job though.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Red is my favorite color, so I dig it. But I personally would go with a darker tone.
> 
> Really nice paint job though.


Agreed, I would try and find a way to incorporate more black or gray on the outside too. Perhaps stripes or something?


----------



## EliteReplay

Has any one thought on painting this Blue/Yellow? not me... but just to see how it looks


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Has any one thought on painting this Blue/Yellow? not me... but just to see how it looks


I can't imagine anyone wanted to ruin a great case with those colors







Yellow sounds especially hideous, unless it was a banana themed build.


----------



## roflcopter159

Pretty sure someone did a black and yellow build and posted it on here not too long ago. You could just imagine it being blue instead of black haha


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I can't imagine anyone wanted to ruin a great case with those colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow sounds especially hideous, unless it was a banana themed build.


I say a Swedish themed case with Dala horses and Midsommer poles would look fabulous!

also Surströmming!


----------



## Recr3ational

I want a purple case, with neon pink tubing.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I want a purple case, with neon pink tubing.


I feel like you can only do that if you make it with Saints Row in mind.

EDIT: On a side note, I updated my Rec quote in my signature.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I say a Swedish themed case with Dala horses and Midsommer poles would look fabulous!
> 
> also Surströmming!


Well by that logic i want a case made of Lego's and watercooled with Carlsberg brew, or Aalborg aquavit kind of a hard choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I want a purple case, with neon pink tubing.


So basically just a UV light build, something in the vicinity of this maybe lol.




Funnily enough both those are from OCN.

One last crazy one


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I say a Swedish themed case with Dala horses and Midsommer poles would look fabulous!
> 
> also Surströmming!
> 
> 
> 
> Well by that logic i want a case made of Lego's and watercooled with Carlsberg brew, or Aalborg aquavit kind of a hard choice.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I want a purple case, with neon pink tubing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically just a UV light build, something in the vicinity of this maybe lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funnily enough both those are from OCN.
> 
> One last crazy one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I've never really understood UV builds like that. I would much rather be able to see all of the components than ridiculously bright tubes.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I've never really understood UV builds like that. I would much rather be able to see all of the components than ridiculously bright tubes.


Me neither really, i like simplistic looking builds honestly, as clean as possible. Which is also why i like flat looking designs when it comes to for example websites and icons and such on smartphones and not 3D looking stuff, but i guess that's good since that seems to be the biggest trend in terms of design these days.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I've never really understood UV builds like that. I would much rather be able to see all of the components than ridiculously bright tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither really, i like simplistic looking builds honestly, as clean as possible. Which is also why i like flat looking designs when it comes to for example website and icons and such on smartphones and not 3D looking stuff, but i guess that's good since that seems to be the biggest trend in terms of design these days.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think UV builds are brought about by indecision on what colors you want.
"So what scheme are you thinking for your build?"
"Eh, probably all of them combined"


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yeah, I think UV builds are brought about by indecision on what colors you want.
> "So what scheme are you thinking for your build?"
> *"Eh, probably all of them combined"*


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> just got my 600t case thinking of the xspc ax360 kit with d5 photon res and adding a loop for my gpu make it a little simpler since its my first watercooled pc


Unfortunately the AX360 is too thick to fit without offsetting the rad as the 8-pin connector on most motherboards will be in the way. I tried going that route since you could get it in white but since it would't fit I ended up going with the EX360.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yeah, I think UV builds are brought about by indecision on what colors you want.
> "So what scheme are you thinking for your build?"
> *"Eh, probably all of them combined"*
Click to expand...

Haha that is an awesome, perfectly descriptive gif


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I feel like you can only do that if you make it with Saints Row in mind.
> 
> EDIT: On a side note, I updated my Rec quote in my signature.


Hahaha sweet.

Purple case, neon pink tubing, athlon, 800 mhz ram, 6 x 80gb ide hdd, 300w non certified psu, an extremely overkill gpu, and cheap ebay fans.
Oh oh and a lot of case stickers of hardware that I don't even have in the case.
Also some UV lights just cos its "cool"


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I feel like you can only do that if you make it with Saints Row in mind.
> 
> EDIT: On a side note, I updated my Rec quote in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha sweet.
> 
> Purple case, neon pink tubing, athlon, 800 mhz ram, 6 x 80gb ide hdd, 300w non certified psu, an extremely overkill gpu, and cheap ebay fans.
> Oh oh and a lot of case stickers of hardware that I don't even have in the case.
> Also some UV lights just cos its "cool"
Click to expand...

Oh, I just kind of assumed that haha
If you want, I think I might have exactly the athlon, board, and 800mhz ram you might be looking for








Let's see if I can find a picture of it


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Oh, I just kind of assumed that haha
> If you want, I think I might have exactly the athlon, board, and 800mhz ram you might be looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if I can find a picture of it


"Project ***"

Thinking about it. I might have to buy a purple prodigy if they do it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Oh didn't know they censored Double You Tee Eff


----------



## roflcopter159

Haha, well the problem with the prodigy, is my board is ATX


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I feel like you can only do that if you make it with Saints Row in mind.
> 
> EDIT: On a side note, I updated my Rec quote in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha sweet.
> 
> Purple case, neon pink tubing, athlon, 800 mhz ram, 6 x 80gb ide hdd, 300w non certified psu, an extremely overkill gpu, and cheap ebay fans.
> Oh oh and a lot of case stickers of hardware that I don't even have in the case.
> Also some UV lights just cos its "cool"
Click to expand...

Here is what I have:
Abit KN9 SLI AM2+ (aka a UV Builder's dream)


4GB of Adata 800 mhz ram


and an Athlon X2 6000+ still under stock cooling.

I could also provide a no-name 500w PSU I got for free from my boss.
Also, in order to include the purple/pink tubing, you must cool (exclusively) the ram.
OH! and you could have a FrozenQ UV Res haha (I apologize in advance to those who like this res, I find it a bit silly looking)


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I say a Swedish themed case with Dala horses and Midsommer poles would look fabulous!
> 
> also Surströmming!


That would be just the perfect case for a masochist! Surströmming to top it all off with some extra aroma and the gentle odour of it.


----------



## AlDyer

Stop posting all these epilepsy builds, please


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Lol those are not my thing







, that board reminds me of my old one, same colors! Can't remember what it was though. It had my Core 2 du E6600.

Update guys, didn't have any time this weekend to measure if I could fit the EK 250 res, will do it tonight so I can order tomorrow.

I'll also start a build log. Might go looking for my old case in the attick (Antec Sonata II and put my stuff in there whilst cutting in the 600T.

I think I'll be sticking with Project Panda


----------



## Recr3ational

Damn it. Missed my delivery. Should get my motherboard and cpu tomorrow


----------



## charliebrown

Getting my glass for my full window tomorrow it was really cheap anyone need some I got a place to order from


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> Getting my glass for my full window tomorrow it was really cheap anyone need some I got a place to order from


:

me







!


----------



## Recr3ational

I hope moving to intel has like double the benefits if not im sending it back and buying a Xbox one


----------



## AlDyer

Got the coolant, tubing, TIM and extensions today. Going to go get the acrylic tomorrow and hopefully getting the block next week (wishful thinking







)


----------



## charliebrown

Got it for $28 plus $8 shipping got here in one day

http://freckleface.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/product69.html?__utma=1.1786551841.1390926567.1390926567.1390926567.1&__utmb=1.4.10.1390926567&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1390926567.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=-&__utmk=165320767


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> 
> 
> Got it for $28 plus $8 shipping got here in one day
> 
> http://freckleface.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/product69.html?__utma=1.1786551841.1390926567.1390926567.1390926567.1&__utmb=1.4.10.1390926567&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1390926567.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=-&__utmk=165320767


Do you know where it ships from?


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Do you know where it ships from?


From what I can see in the FAQ, it looks like Ohio.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> From what I can see in the FAQ, it looks like Ohio.


Ohio in one day?! No way!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can see in the FAQ, it looks like Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio in one day?! No way!
Click to expand...

Well maybe not for you haha. I maaaaayyyyyy get it in a day but I bet it would actually be closer to 2-3.


----------



## Recr3ational

What is that, acrylic?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What is that, acrylic?


Yeah, 3/8x24x24


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What is that, acrylic?


Yup. Oh I'm so slow :'(


----------



## charliebrown

It's comes from Ohio I'm in Michigan it's looks very nice I also ordered 1/4 piece for a acrylic top I'm making


----------



## charliebrown




----------



## Recr3ational

Don't the sell it locally? Why do some people have to order it from the other side of the world?


----------



## charliebrown

For me no one sells it this thick around my area


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> For me no one sells it this thick around my area


Fair enough.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I'm thinking I might make use of my empty 600T after I get my tax refund this year.

I'm thinking about a gold theme using the Asus 8 Series mobo here.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z87PROV_EDITION/

I'm having a hard time finding any gpus or memory that fits the color scheme.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I hope moving to intel has like double the benefits if not im sending it back and buying a Xbox one


You'll see alot of improvement in games that rely heavily on single core strength over multithreaded strength. Videos will also render waaaaaay faster with the 4770k. The games I have noticed recently having a big bump in frames and playability lately are Planetside 2, Starcraft 2. Even battlefield 4 has had an improvement in frames in heavy combat 64 player servers.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'm thinking I might make use of my empty 600T after I get my tax refund this year.
> 
> I'm thinking about a gold theme using the Asus 8 Series mobo here.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z87PROV_EDITION/
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding any gpus or memory that fits the color scheme.


I think corsair has gold ram, yup, Vengeance Pro ram



So I finally mesured the case and I'll be getting the 150mm reservoir, 250 will be to narrow if I have my pump under it and still use hdd in the 5,25' bays. So EK X3 150 it is.


----------



## charliebrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> You'll see alot of improvement in games that rely heavily on single core strength over multithreaded strength. Videos will also render waaaaaay faster with the 4770k. The games I have noticed recently having a big bump in frames and playability lately are Planetside 2, Starcraft 2. Even battlefield 4 has had an improvement in frames in heavy combat 64 player servers.


I may consider Intel as well always had amd


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'm thinking I might make use of my empty 600T after I get my tax refund this year.
> 
> I'm thinking about a gold theme using the Asus 8 Series mobo here.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z87PROV_EDITION/
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding any gpus or memory that fits the color scheme.


Here is something as far as GPU goes.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> You'll see alot of improvement in games that rely heavily on single core strength over multithreaded strength. Videos will also render waaaaaay faster with the 4770k. The games I have noticed recently having a big bump in frames and playability lately are Planetside 2, Starcraft 2. Even battlefield 4 has had an improvement in frames in heavy combat 64 player servers.


Worth the extra £450? Cos I could of gone to holiday with that money haha

I'm really hoping that what all you guys saying is true. I'm literally scared.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> You'll see alot of improvement in games that rely heavily on single core strength over multithreaded strength. Videos will also render waaaaaay faster with the 4770k. The games I have noticed recently having a big bump in frames and playability lately are Planetside 2, Starcraft 2. Even battlefield 4 has had an improvement in frames in heavy combat 64 player servers.
> 
> 
> 
> Worth the extra £450? Cos I could of gone to holiday with that money haha
> 
> I'm really hoping that what all you guys saying is true. I'm literally scared.
Click to expand...

What are you scared about?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> What are you scared about?


Well, I was perfectly happy with AMD, it was cheap it ran faster that what I needed and it was my first cpu.

The only reason i bought the i7 was because I needed a new motherboard and cpu for my GF build/media centre. I've seen people saying that the difference between the two is minor and not worth the extra money. That all really.

Also as I have nearly a thousand pounds worth of bills to pay a month and having my wage. It's sort off a big step for me.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Here is something as far as GPU goes.


That's a good option. However, after I thought about it, the EVGA 770 Classy I already have in my current gaming rig has a lot of gold trim on it as well. I may buy a new gpu for my primary rig and use the 770 I already have.

The friend that is asking me to build him a gold themed computer doesn't need to know I used his build to upgrade mine and pass on used parts. And then I can stop feeling guilty about paying $500 for a 770 less than a month before the R9s hit the market and dropped the price by $100. lol


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Here is something as far as GPU goes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good option. However, after I thought about it, the EVGA 770 Classy I already have in my current gaming rig has a lot of gold trim on it as well. I may buy a new gpu for my primary rig and use the 770 I already have.
> 
> The friend that is asking me to build him a gold themed computer doesn't need to know I used his build to upgrade mine and pass on used parts. And then I can stop feeling guilty about paying $500 for a 770 less than a month before the R9s hit the market and dropped the price by $100. lol
Click to expand...

Haha, there you go. I forgot that the EVGA 770 ACX cards have the gold trim as well. I haven't seen one in person, but I feel like the color might be a bit off though.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> What are you scared about?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was perfectly happy with AMD, it was cheap it ran faster that what I needed and it was my first cpu.
> 
> The only reason i bought the i7 was because I needed a new motherboard and cpu for my GF build/media centre. I've seen people saying that the difference between the two is minor and not worth the extra money. That all really.
> 
> Also as I have nearly a thousand pounds worth of bills to pay a month and having my wage. It's sort off a big step for me.
Click to expand...

Well really, what's more important, paying bills or new computer stuff? Let's be honest here, the right answer to that question is computer stuff.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well really, what's more important, paying bills or new computer stuff? Let's be honest here, the right answer to that question is computer stuff.


There is no arguing with this logic. It's perfectly sound in my opinion.

Then again, I'm the guy who bought a new memory kit simply because I didn't like the color of my previous kit after I changed my theme from blue to red.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well really, what's more important, paying bills or new computer stuff? Let's be honest here, the right answer to that question is computer stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no arguing with this logic. It's perfectly sound in my opinion.
> 
> Then again, I'm the guy who bought a new memory kit simply because I didn't like the color of my previous kit after I changed my theme from blue to red.
Click to expand...

HEY! That's a very logical thing to do. Don't be insulting cosmetic-only purchases


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well really, what's more important, paying bills or new computer stuff? Let's be honest here, the right answer to that question is computer stuff.


Yeah we all would rather choose computer parts. Sometimes though one does not have a choice.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well really, what's more important, paying bills or new computer stuff? Let's be honest here, the right answer to that question is computer stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we all would rather choose computer parts. Sometimes though one does not have a choice.
Click to expand...

It's a very sad but unfortunate truth


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Worth the extra £450? Cos I could of gone to holiday with that money haha
> 
> I'm really hoping that what all you guys saying is true. I'm literally scared.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well, I was perfectly happy with AMD, it was cheap it ran faster that what I needed and it was my first cpu.
> 
> The only reason i bought the i7 was because I needed a new motherboard and cpu for my GF build/media centre. I've seen people saying that the difference between the two is minor and not worth the extra money. That all really.
> 
> Also as I have nearly a thousand pounds worth of bills to pay a month and having my wage. It's sort off a big step for me.


I completely agree with you on most pointers. Yes the upgrade is very detrimental and not worth it considering the amount of money you're spending to get that extra performance. I was very happy with my FX8350 + CHVFZ combo with the fact that it ran every game no problem. I always looked at intel and thought, what more could I gain just by switching? While I can safely say that the benefits are there, I won't deny that the amount of money I've spent for the upgrade was unnecessary.

The biggest reason why I could upgrade was because I had a close friend who was looking to upgrade his cpu+mobo for a higher offering at a budget. I weighed out the costs and found that selling my 8350+CHVFZ to him was the ideal thing to do. With that extra cash back from the AMD parts and some topup, I got myself an intel combo.

Just my


----------



## Rawse

Hello everyone! I've been reading these forums for quite some time drooling over builds while saving my money and in another 2-3 weeks I will have my target amount of $2500 USD to spend on a gaming rig. My last computer got stolen due to a house burglary a few years back I was hesitant to build another one again. After doing some research and putting in a good amount of overtime, I am ready to build another beast. I just wanted some constructive feedback on some parts that I want to buy so that I make the best choice possible.

Seeing the 600T for the first time I knew I was in love lol. Here is what I would like to put inside of the beautiful mesh body :

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2Jff1

I would like to thank everyone in this forum. Your pictures and vast knowledge of PCs were the driving force behind me wanting to do this...and of course the gaming aspect as well


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawse*
> 
> Hello everyone! I've been reading these forums for quite some time drooling over builds while saving my money and in another 2-3 weeks i will have my target amount of $2500 USD to spend on a gaming rig. After my last one got stolen due to a house burglary a few years back I was hesitant to build another one again. After doing some research and putting in a good amount of overtime, I am ready to build another beast. I just wanted some constructive feedback on some parts that I want to buy so that I make the best choice possible.
> 
> Seeing the 600T for the first time I knew I was in love lol. Here is what I would like to put inside of the beautiful mesh body :
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2Jff1
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum. Your pictures and vast knowledge of PCs were the driving force behind me wanting to do this...and of course the gaming aspect as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Assuming you are going to be using it only for gaming, I would bring the ram down to 8gb. You really don't need more than that unless you are planning on running virtual machines or some other crazy multitasking goodness. Also, with your budget, I would consider getting a better power supply. Perhaps move the money saved from the ram over to the psu? I say that because the CX series is Corsair's base line model, and with a build like this one, baseline doesn't seem to be the objective. I would also get one with a higher efficiency rating and at least semi modular. In my first build I went non modular and it was a huge regret for a long time. There are a lot of people that really love the Corsair HX series. Also, some people have differing opinions on this, but my personal opinion would be to get at least a 750W psu, especially with your 780Ti. Now, you probably won't need all of that right off the bat, but at least then you will have some more headroom for expansions and overclocking. Oh, and I don't know about you, but I am a fan of being able to see my build, so if you want to get a window for your case, Corsair sells them here.


----------



## Rawse

I wanted to go with the higher amount of ram for future proofing more than anything but what your saying does make sense. I wasn't gonna worry about SLI or anything for awhile so I figured that going with a baseline PSU would get me by in the meantime and stretch my dollar further. Your suggestion seems like a fair trade-off actually. Speaking of the windowed side panel, I was actually planning on spending some of the left over money buying that since its only $30 bucks with shipping, as well as maybe some NZXT hues.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawse*
> 
> I wanted to go with the higher amount of ram for future proofing more than anything but what your saying does make sense. I wasn't gonna worry about SLI or anything for awhile so I figured that going with a baseline PSU would get me by in the meantime and stretch my dollar further. Your suggestion seems like a fair trade-off actually. Speaking of the windowed side panel, I was actually planning on spending some of the left over money buying that since its only $30 bucks with shipping, as well as maybe some NZXT hues.


Ok, well in my opinion, it is much easier (and probably a bit cheaper) to add more ram later than it is to replace the power supply. I would seriously consider getting either this Corsair HX750 or even better (depending on sales, it may increase in price) is this Corsair AX760. You can do as you choose, but this is what I would advise you to change. After having a non-modular, baseline psu for a long time, I absolutely love my fully modular upper-end one. Keep in mind, there is only one psu slot in the 600T, but there should be an extra two slots for more ram in the future.

EDIT: Also, for what its worth, I have 16GB of ram because I found it on sale for a decent price and I liked the way it looked. The only time I get even remotely close to using all of it is when I am running virtual machines.


----------



## Rawse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ok, well in my opinion, it is much easier (and probably a bit cheaper) to add more ram later than it is to replace the power supply. I would seriously consider getting either this Corsair HX750 or even better (depending on sales, it may increase in price) is this Corsair AX760. You can do as you choose, but this is what I would advise you to change. After having a non-modular, baseline psu for a long time, I absolutely love my fully modular upper-end one. Keep in mind, there is only one psu slot in the 600T, but there should be an extra two slots for more ram in the future.
> 
> EDIT: Also, for what its worth, I have 16GB of ram because I found it on sale for a decent price and I liked the way it looked. The only time I get even remotely close to using all of it is when I am running virtual machines.


When I did the changes in PC parts picker, price wise its a nearly even trade-off financially. Not to mention that the AX760 actually matches the color scheme that I am going for so I actually get the aesthetic benefit as well. I had another question about the front 200mm fan in the 600T. Would it be better to take out the front hd bays underneath the optical drive bays and place those 2 Noctua 120mm fans there for better air flow?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ok, well in my opinion, it is much easier (and probably a bit cheaper) to add more ram later than it is to replace the power supply. I would seriously consider getting either this Corsair HX750 or even better (depending on sales, it may increase in price) is this Corsair AX760. You can do as you choose, but this is what I would advise you to change. After having a non-modular, baseline psu for a long time, I absolutely love my fully modular upper-end one. Keep in mind, there is only one psu slot in the 600T, but there should be an extra two slots for more ram in the future.
> 
> EDIT: Also, for what its worth, I have 16GB of ram because I found it on sale for a decent price and I liked the way it looked. The only time I get even remotely close to using all of it is when I am running virtual machines.
> 
> 
> 
> When I did the changes in PC parts picker, price wise its a nearly even trade-off financially. Not to mention that the AX760 actually matches the color scheme that I am going for so I actually get the aesthetic benefit as well. I had another question about the front 200mm fan in the 600T. Would it be better to take out the front hd bays underneath the optical drive bays and place those 2 Noctua 120mm fans there for better air flow?
Click to expand...

I think the majority of us, as long as we don't have too many drives, move the bottom cage to the secondary position by the power supply. Also, I have been wanting to put dual 120mm fans in the front there for a while (I'm not a huge fan of the 200mm, I think 120mms are better), just haven't had the time or money. So you know though, it will require drilling new holes.

EDIT: You can see the secondary position in this pic of my rig (sorry for the bad quality, my phone takes crappy dark pictures).


----------



## Recr3ational

Rofl why dont you just add another fan near the front 200mm??

This was the v1 of my rig


----------



## Rawse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Rofl why dont you just add another fan near the front 200mm??
> 
> This was the v1 of my rig


Love the red look Rofl and very clean setup as well Rec, especially with the PSU cover, water cooling and neon cords. Did you have to custom mount that fan for it to sit like that or is there a way to just screw it in nice and neat as you posted in the pic? My only issue with that setup is if the length of my GPU will allow that option. Do you have measurements by chance?


----------



## Mergatroid

+1 for computer stuff.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawse*
> 
> Love the red look Rofl and very clean setup as well Rec, especially with the PSU cover, water cooling and neon cords. Did you have to custom mount that fan for it to sit like that or is there a way to just screw it in nice and neat as you posted in the pic? My only issue with that setup is if the length of my GPU will allow that option. Do you have measurements by chance?


I think he did it the same way that I did mine, using cable ties/twisties to mount it there.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Rofl why dont you just add another fan near the front 200mm??
> 
> This was the v1 of my rig


Because if I mod in dual 120mms in the front instead of the 200mm now, it will be even easier to put in a 240mm rad in the future


----------



## AlDyer

UV-Blue ->
https://www.dropbox.com/s/k1u2vpuzacpkrbj/2014-01-29%2010.55.23.jpg

So which coolant? The UV blue above OR blood red? Sorry 'bout not embedding the pic, but I'm on the phone so it didn't work for some reason..


----------



## charliebrown

Blue


----------



## AlDyer

Looks amazing I know, Krullo still red, though? Anybody else? I don't think I can go wrong whichever way I go..


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Looks amazing I know, Krullo still red, though? Anybody else? I don't think I can go wrong whichever way I go..


I'm a fan of red, but it's a nice dark blue color so that would work really well as well.

Plus blue is a bit more rare than red builds at the moment.









You also have blue ram sticks at the moment as well, so go with blue


----------



## Zillerella

Red builds are for people like Krully and that is not good to be like Krully


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm a fan of red, but it's a nice dark blue color so that would work really well as well.
> 
> Plus blue is a bit more rare than red builds at the moment.


Hmm.. I do unfortunately already have a full bottle of red. If I have enough blue left I will go with blue then. I think I will have to use blood red, though. I didn't know the EK blue was this good...









Edit: Maybe I could return it and ask then to change it since it is unopened?

Editv2: Emailed them, can't win if you don't try, eh?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Red builds are for people like Krully and that is not good to be like Krully


Just shut it you!

at least I have a functioning rig









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Hmm.. I do unfortunately already have a full bottle of red. If I have enough blue left I will go with blue then. I think I will have to use blood red, though. I didn't know the EK blue was this good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Maybe I could return it and ask then to change it since it is unopened?
> 
> Editv2: Emailed them, can't win if you don't try, eh?


Aww









Mix and get purple?!









Probably should be able to do that.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Just shut it you!
> 
> at least I have a functioning rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mix and get purple?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably should be able to do that.


Yeah good idea, if they say no I can always mix to get purple


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Just shut it you!
> 
> at least I have a functioning rig wink.gif


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Blue! oooh purple nice!

Guys, finally placed the order! wooot exciting and the EK FC bridge is in stock so I'll have all the stuff on friday/monday. Time to really plan so I can order the fittings, decided to go with Bitspower matt black coz my shop doesn't have the EK ones in stock.
Also decided to go with the Bitspower 150 reservoir instead of the EK one. Hope it's a good choice









Also question, I'm thinking of getting the Corsair AF fan with white led to replace my currect AF fan. Should I do this? If not what about a Noiseblocker eloop?

Guess what I noticed yesterday! Now that my computer is on the floor I can't see everything as good and yesterday I noticed that the led on the cpu block from my corsair h100i isn't working anymore







resale value just went down


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Blue! oooh purple nice!
> 
> Guys, finally placed the order! wooot exciting and the EK FC bridge is in stock so I'll have all the stuff on friday/monday. Time to really plan so I can order the fittings, decided to go with Bitspower matt black coz my shop doesn't have the EK ones in stock.
> Also decided to go with the Bitspower 150 reservoir instead of the EK one. Hope it's a good choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also question, I'm thinking of getting the Corsair AF fan with white led to replace my currect AF fan. Should I do this? If not what about a Noiseblocker eloop?
> 
> Guess what I noticed yesterday! Now that my computer is on the floor I can't see everything as good and yesterday I noticed that the led on the cpu block from my corsair h100i isn't working anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resale value just went down


Congrats....The NB-eLoop B12-3 get my vote....







Also got a bitspower 150 res and i love it....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawse*
> 
> Love the red look Rofl and very clean setup as well Rec, especially with the PSU cover, water cooling and neon cords. Did you have to custom mount that fan for it to sit like that or is there a way to just screw it in nice and neat as you posted in the pic? My only issue with that setup is if the length of my GPU will allow that option. Do you have measurements by chance?


No measurements I'm a afraid. It sat there with one screw, onto where the HDD bay was supposed to be. Your cards can't be much longer than mine. My card is pretty long. Sorry I can't be much help this pictures like 6 months old


----------



## Dragoon

Oy... what's wrong with having red in the build?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guess what I noticed yesterday! Now that my computer is on the floor I can't see everything as good and yesterday I noticed that the led on the cpu block from my corsair h100i isn't working anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resale value just went down


Sparkles, that happened to me once. Do you have the Corsair link software installed and running? If so, try messing around with the led color. It happened to me once and changing the color of the led made it light up again. Else... install it







lol


----------



## AlDyer

Smoke grey or clear acrylic? Fast answer in the shop already


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Smoke grey or clear acrylic? Fast answer in the shop already


Probably to late already








For what purpose?
Reservoir? Clear if so.

I did see a frosted acrylic reservoir once, looked beautiful.

Yes I have the Corsair link software installed, I will try that tonight.

thx


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Smoke grey or clear acrylic? Fast answer in the shop already


SMOKED!


----------



## Recr3ational

Got my i7 and sabertooth. Must admit it's one sexy motherboard


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Got my i7 and sabertooth. Must admit it's one sexy motherboard


Congratz!


----------



## AlDyer

Decided to go with a clear acrylic, it makes the colors more vivid etc. And I was talking about acrylic for a side panel, sorry for not clarifying


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Decided to go with a clear acrylic, it makes the colors more vivid etc. And I was talking about acrylic for a side panel, sorry for not clarifying


No problem! Good choice, I think clear would fit better.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Decided to go with a clear acrylic, it makes the colors more vivid etc. And I was talking about acrylic for a side panel, sorry for not clarifying


Wrong choice!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Wrong choice!


Swedish people...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Swedish people...


<3


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> <3


I should've got pink, now I already regret my decision







Will webhallen have ek blocks anytime soon? Tired of waiting for Finnish shops to have them in stock, maybe our Swedish overlords will have them?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I should've got pink, now I already regret my decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will webhallen have ek blocks anytime soon? Tired of waiting for Finnish shops to have them in stock, maybe our Swedish overlords will have them?


Hmm, dont think so, they don't really stock a lot of waterblocks


----------



## Recr3ational

Blue builds ftw.

Right all I have to do is make my custom gpu backplates. And wait for my gpu from Rma and it's all done. Man this took me ages.


----------



## AlDyer

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/sa2y1qsfcenzzs0/1lhggsi0Wt

Do you guys think that that is an accurate enough drawing job? I will finish it more accurately later anyway


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/sa2y1qsfcenzzs0/1lhggsi0Wt
> 
> Do you guys think that that is an accurate enough drawing job? I will finish it more accurately later anyway


Looks a tad small


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Looks a tad small


Sharp eyes I will wipe and redo


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Sharp eyes I will wipe and redo


How are you measuring it exactly? Make sure you push down the sides


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> How are you measuring it exactly? Make sure you push down the sides


I tape the panel on, but it is hard to draw the lines freehand. And how can I push both sides down all while drawing?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> How are you measuring it exactly? Make sure you push down the sides
> 
> 
> 
> I tape the panel on, but it is hard to draw the lines freehand. And how can I push both sides down all while drawing?
Click to expand...

I think he meant push one side down, draw, then switch sides?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I think he meant push one side down, draw, then switch sides?


Okay that's what I'm doing already







I'm derping around today


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I think he meant push one side down, draw, then switch sides?


At least one of us is clever


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I think he meant push one side down, draw, then switch sides?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay that's what I'm doing already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm derping around today
Click to expand...

Let us know how it goes! Tips and tricks to doing it well would be greatly appreciated


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Let us know how it goes! Tips and tricks to doing it well would be greatly appreciated


Protip: Dont take tips from me. This is so impossible for me just to draw a few lines...


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Let us know how it goes! Tips and tricks to doing it well would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protip: Dont take tips from me. This is so impossible for me just to draw a few lines...
Click to expand...

Yes, but your screwups will lead to great tips! (Even if they are "what not to do")


----------



## AlDyer

Did it again and same lines pretty much


----------



## AlDyer

Did it again and same lines pretty much

@Roflcopter yeah, the problem is that I Dont know what I'm doing wrong also how do I draw the bottom? There's a million ways of doing it.

I am hating this right now lol


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Did it again and same lines pretty much
> 
> @Roflcopter yeah, the problem is that I Dont know what I'm doing wrong also how do I draw the bottom? There's a million ways of doing it.
> 
> I am hating this right now lol


Haha, I honestly don't know. Check the guide again?


----------



## AlDyer

I hope my router has a medium size blade medium size is not very specific


----------



## AlDyer

Sorry meant jigsaw and also it doesn't work, acrylic starts melting really fast. What about a handsaw? This is not as easy as you made it out to be


----------



## RocketAbyss

Pics rec!







I bet its as sexy as my Max VI Formula


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Pics rec!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet its as sexy as my Max VI Formula


Aye aye, Cap'n,

I'll post some after work. Very exciting, hopefully it's a working fine.


----------



## AlDyer

Anybody here who actually made their side panel themselves? If so how da fuq are you supposed to cut it? A jig saw just melts it, somebody said a hack saw would be better, but not sure about that. Maybe I will just get a proper jigsaw blade that is actually meant for cutting acrylic


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Anybody here who actually made their side panel themselves? If so how da fuq are you supposed to cut it? A jig saw just melts it, somebody said a hack saw would be better, but not sure about that. *Maybe I will just get a proper jigsaw blade that is actually meant for cutting acrylic*


That's probably your best bet. You could also ask the people that work there (assuming a hardware store). They may know a good solution. They may even be able to cut it for you.


----------



## AlDyer

Well I was at a place today where they could've propably cut it if I had taken the panel with me, but I want to just cut it myself. There's a hardware store nearby so I will ask their advice. I also have a table saw, but it is not the best of table saws







Anyway I am sure they know some way to cut it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Anybody here who actually made their side panel themselves? If so how da fuq are you supposed to cut it? A jig saw just melts it, somebody said a hack saw would be better, but not sure about that. Maybe I will just get a proper jigsaw blade that is actually meant for cutting acrylic


Mate, I used a random blade from a tool box, literally it was the worse blade I could probably of used. It melts yes, but have you got speed control? Even though mine wasn't a "full" side panel it's still flush. Just do it slowly.

It's the not the tools, it's who's using the tools.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Well I was at a place today where they could've propably cut it if I had taken the panel with me, but I want to just cut it myself. There's a hardware store nearby so I will ask their advice. I also have a table saw, but it is not the best of table saws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I am sure they know some way to cut it.


Jigsaws have a short stroke, which means the blade heats up much quicker compared to something like a bandsaw or a table saw. Slower speeds will definitely help. Another suggestion, although its a bit impractical, is using something to cool the blade. If you have an air compressor to blow a constant stream of air, or you can rig something to cool it with water (while not flooding the entire work area lol) then that should help too. Not the most practical solution, but if you have the setup for it, it will help. Most industrial plastic cutting (such as that CNC machine at our work when it cuts Delrin) use a coolant to stop the plastic from melting.

If it still isn't helping, then I would recommend cutting well outside the line and then sanding down till you get the desired dimensions.


----------



## AlDyer

Also I let somebody else who has more experience than me try and they burnt the blade to the point were it became black. So either we both are pretty clueless (highly likely, lol) or we ain't got the right tools


----------



## TheM

We routed mine. Came out perfect. Making one for a forum member soon, will probably do a bunch at once to keep the costs down.


----------



## Recr3ational

I picked up a FX 6100 as well for future projects.

Anyway, good news and bad news.

Good News, It looks good blah blah blah.

Now bad news.

1: As the cpu position moved an inch or so, it made 2 of 5 my acrylic tubes to short. No biggy.
2: As the 8 pin cpu is slightly closer to the top/ middle instead of top left. I have to push my radiator so it would fit properly.
When I say push, I mean crazy amount of force. I don't know if thats going to affect the connector or not.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a FX 6100 as well for future projects.
> 
> Anyway, good news and bad news.
> 
> Good News, It looks good blah blah blah.
> 
> Now bad news.
> 
> 1: As the cpu position moved an inch or so, it made 2 of 5 my acrylic tubes to short. No biggy.
> 2: As the 8 pin cpu is slightly closer to the top/ middle instead of top left. I have to push my radiator so it would fit properly.
> When I say push, I mean crazy amount of force. I don't know if thats going to affect the connector or not.


That motherboard looks so awesome Rec! Can't wait to see it in your build


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Also I let somebody else who has more experience than me try and they burnt the blade to the point were it became black. So either we both are pretty clueless (highly likely, lol) or we ain't got the right tools


That sounds very strange indeed dude, as you know I wrote that guide and I've now made 4 all up, 2 with the jigsaw and 2 with the router. What sort of blade are you using? A plastic or acrylic blade should be a medium to coarse tooth blade, wood blades are fine and metal blades are coarse


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a FX 6100 as well for future projects.
> 
> Anyway, good news and bad news.
> 
> Good News, It looks good blah blah blah.
> 
> Now bad news.
> 
> 1: As the cpu position moved an inch or so, it made 2 of 5 my acrylic tubes to short. No biggy.
> 2: As the 8 pin cpu is slightly closer to the top/ middle instead of top left. I have to push my radiator so it would fit properly.
> When I say push, I mean crazy amount of force. I don't know if thats going to affect the connector or not.


Well, isn't that board all purdy-like. A little on the heavy side, isn't it? A very solid board. Have you thought about painting the armor to match your build? Being plastic it should be pretty easy.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> That sounds very strange indeed dude, as you know I wrote that guide and I've now made 4 all up, 2 with the jigsaw and 2 with the router. What sort of blade are you using? A plastic or acrylic blade should be a medium to coarse tooth blade, wood blades are fine and metal blades are coarse


Found this blade https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ozptonfr5zkvnpr/P1Kkse1nP5

Could it work?

Also very nice gear there recreational


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Found this blade https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ozptonfr5zkvnpr/P1Kkse1nP5
> 
> Could it work?


That should work fine  always remember when your using the jigsaw you need to cut quite quickly, as quick as it can cut with a fair amount of forwards push from you, a 500mm cut down one side should take no more than 10 - 15 seconds


----------



## Recr3ational

Thanks guys,
I'm not going to paint it. It looks sweet as it is. The only thing I don't like is the green heatsink but that will be hidden by the gpus


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> That should work fine  always remember when your using the jigsaw you need to cut quite quickly, as quick as it can cut with a fair amount of forwards push from you, a 500mm cut down one side should take no more than 10 - 15 seconds


Then it's not going to work. Dont know what jigsaw you were using but mine won't cut that fast. The acrylic is 1 cm thick for gods sake. I can try with the new blade but the other ones dedfo didn't cut fast at all and they burnt themselves + melted the acrylic


----------



## AlDyer

****** reporting in here still unable to cut acrylic going to go to the local hardware store for advice I guess. Maybe if I practice karate I can do it by hand







First time cutting plastic with a saw am I entitled to fail this bad? LOL

Picture of my jigsaw, nothing wrong with it I hope: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0yyj27by99b44o7/IMG_20140130_132043.jpg

Sorry for bothering y'all, but roflcopter will now learn all about my mistakes







this needs to be well documented after all


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> ****** reporting in here still unable to cut acrylic going to go to the local hardware store for advice I guess. Maybe if I practice karate I can do it by hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time cutting plastic with a saw am I entitled to fail this bad? LOL
> 
> Picture of my jigsaw, nothing wrong with it I hope: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0yyj27by99b44o7/IMG_20140130_132043.jpg
> 
> Sorry for bothering y'all, but roflcopter will now learn all about my mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this needs to be well documented after all


Maybe if you brought the door to the shops and the acrylic, they could cut it for you?
Better than wasting money on acrylic.


----------



## hakz

we're in OCN so I would approve of it.








try yoga first, breathing exercises then karate, you might get better results with less injury err.. problems.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> ****** reporting in here still unable to cut acrylic going to go to the local hardware store for advice I guess. Maybe if I practice karate I can do it by hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time cutting plastic with a saw am I entitled to fail this bad? LOL
> 
> Picture of my jigsaw, nothing wrong with it I hope: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0yyj27by99b44o7/IMG_20140130_132043.jpg
> 
> Sorry for bothering y'all, but roflcopter will now learn all about my mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this needs to be well documented after all


Just stick it in the sauna and whip it into submission!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Just stick it in the sauna and whip it into submission!


Will do! I would have to drive 45 km to get it done somewhere, bleah. I do have a hardware shop close by and I'll give it a try with a proper blade perhaps but I don't know lol


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> ****** reporting in here still unable to cut acrylic going to go to the local hardware store for advice I guess. Maybe if I practice karate I can do it by hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time cutting plastic with a saw am I entitled to fail this bad? LOL
> 
> Picture of my jigsaw, nothing wrong with it I hope: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0yyj27by99b44o7/IMG_20140130_132043.jpg
> 
> Sorry for bothering y'all, but roflcopter will now learn all about my mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this needs to be well documented after all


If power tools are causing enough friction that the acrylic is melting, then I think the next thing I would try is some kind of hand saw. A Japanese hand saw would be my tool of choice probably. Just cut about 1/8th of a inch outside the line on area where there are curves and then sand them down after cutting.


----------



## AlDyer

Thanks I'll try that out later perhaps, getting fed up with this crap. Here's a pic of what the cut looks like. Good thing I got the 600x500 mm piece so I can test











I'd rather chop my dUck off than cut acrylic, jesus









(Mods I'm talking 'bout my pet duck called dUck)


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Oh my that looks









On a sidenote, my order shipped! Probably here tomorrow. I can start figuring out stuff this weekend! I do hope al my stuff fits my old Antec Sonata II case.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Oh my that looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sidenote, my order shipped! Probably here tomorrow. I can start figuring out stuff this weekend! I do hope al my stuff fits my old Antec Sonata II case.


Nice! And they gave me the wrong blades, they said they would order blades for cutting acrylic, this stuff cuts beautifully through PVC, though


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Nice! And they gave me the wrong blades, they said they would order blades for cutting acrylic, this stuff cuts beautifully through PVC, though


What's the tpi of the blade that you are using? Typically for acrylic, I cut them fast with a high tpi blade, with a strong vacuum cleaner nearby to suck the bits away from the blade as I cut.. Plus the airflow with the vacuum cleaner helps with cooling the parts down..


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> ****** reporting in here still unable to cut acrylic going to go to the local hardware store for advice I guess. Maybe if I practice karate I can do it by hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time cutting plastic with a saw am I entitled to fail this bad? LOL
> 
> Picture of my jigsaw, nothing wrong with it I hope: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0yyj27by99b44o7/IMG_20140130_132043.jpg
> 
> Sorry for bothering y'all, *but roflcopter will now learn all about my mistakes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this needs to be well documented after all


I appreciate your assistance as my unofficial acrylic cutting guinea pig


----------



## djriful

Cutting acrylic with high speed blades, I would pour water while cutting to keep it from melting (friction)


----------



## Recr3ational

Just take it to the shop, they'll do it.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Just take it to the shop, they'll do it.


Yeah if the shop wasn't so far away I would. There's a proper blade coming soon, if that won't work then I will take it there. But when I use a proper blade for everything I get nice and beautiful cuts so I am pretty sure it's just the blade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Cutting acrylic with high speed blades, I would pour water while cutting to keep it from melting (friction)


I don't think I have a place I could do that right now. I don't want to do it in the garage as it isn't heated and the lighting is bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I appreciate your assistance as my unofficial acrylic cutting guinea pig


No problem. If I will manage to do it then you will surely be able too








Protip: Just get it cut somewhere, saves time and your nerves, lol


----------



## Recr3ational

I would just recommend expanding the window on the side panel, it's so much easier. Plus it's probably cheaper.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I would just recommend expanding the window on the side panel, it's so much easier. Plus it's probably cheaper.


I already have the acrylic


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I already have the acrylic


You can still use it, just cut it smaller.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You can still use it, just cut it smaller.


Why not just make it full size while I can? Ain't gonna get any easier to cut anyway


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Why not just make it full size while I can? Ain't gonna get any easier to cut anyway


Options still there brother. Have you checked youtube? Best place for TUT if you ask me.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Options still there brother. Have you checked youtube? Best place for TUT if you ask me.


Yeah I've been looking around, but I think I will wait for the blade first and see how I do. If it doesn't work out I'll look for other options. And yeah YouTube ftw with this stuff. Although most of them don't cut acrylic this thick. 10mm is a insane thickness IMO


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I appreciate your assistance as my unofficial acrylic cutting guinea pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. If I will manage to do it then you will surely be able too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protip: Just get it cut somewhere, saves time and your nerves, lol
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've been looking around my hometown to see where I could get it done when I get home for spring break (assuming it will be this hard to cut it for me too)


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Hey Rec i made a new avatar, just for te lolz when i was bored. And i recalled that you said you liked lightning and well the color blue obviously so i made something where i took it more literally and think it came out alright.

You of course don't have to use it or anything just thought i'd share it, and it can always be changed if anything. I'm mostly not sure if it works in the small size for avatars so might not even work i dunno. Btw the statement underneath is just the definition of 'recreation' from a dictionary lol.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Thanks I'll try that out later perhaps, getting fed up with this crap. Here's a pic of what the cut looks like. Good thing I got the 600x500 mm piece so I can test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather chop my dUck off than cut acrylic, jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mods I'm talking 'bout my pet duck called dUck)


Wow that looks pretty bad dude! Nothing like what it should look like cutting with a jigsaw!

Did your piece of acrylic come with a film of paper you had to peel off stuck to both sides? Cuz it should have, and that is part of your problem, without that paper film the jigsaw will scratch the **** out of your acrylic as you push and cut. But it shouldn't be melting like that at all, that's definitely not normal. Your jigsaw looks to be fine from that picture but it should be cutting fairly quickly, if it's not that's a bother too. I used the jigsaw to cut within 2-3 mm of my outline then sanded it down with my orbital sander.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Wow that looks pretty bad dude! Nothing like what it should look like cutting with a jigsaw!
> 
> Did your piece of acrylic come with a film of paper you had to peel off stuck to both sides? Cuz it should have, and that is part of your problem, without that paper film the jigsaw will scratch the **** out of your acrylic as you push and cut. But it shouldn't be melting like that at all, that's definitely not normal. Your jigsaw looks to be fine from that picture but it should be cutting fairly quickly, if it's not that's a bother too. I used the jigsaw to cut within 2-3 mm of my outline then sanded it down with my orbital sander.


Jigsaw cuts everything quick and sharp, except acrylic and consulted people who said it was the blade. Cutting is extremely slow but only on acrylic. It only came with protective plastic not paper, unfortunately. That's why I used the pen I used, which also made drawing the outlines more difficult initially. Roflcopter make sure you have paper on it


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Hey Rec i made a new avatar, just for te lolz when i was bored. And i recalled that you said you liked lightning and well the color blue obviously so i made something where i took it more literally and think it came out alright.
> 
> You of course don't have to use it or anything just thought i'd share it, and it can always be changed if anything. I'm mostly not sure if it works in the small size for avatars so might not even work i dunno. Btw the statement underneath is just the definition of 'recreation' from a dictionary lol.


That's awesome, I'll check it out when I'm home, can't really see on my phone. Might have to make it into my background on my brand new pc!

Can you make it into 1920x1080? Pl0x

Just thought, you can't do that on here can you...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That's awesome, I'll check it out when I'm home, can't really see on my phone. Might have to make it into my background on my brand new pc!
> 
> Can you make it into 1920x1080? Pl0x
> 
> Just thought, you can't do that on here can you...


Thy bidding shall be served, yes ofc i can make it 1920x1080, i can make whatever resolution you want. I'm just making it in Photoshop, and no you can't do it here well not sure what you mean anyway.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Thy bidding shall be served, yes ofc i can make it 1920x1080, i can make whatever resolution you want. I'm just making it in Photoshop, and no you can't do it here well not sure what you mean anyway.


I mean you can't post 1920 x 1080 on ocn... i think


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I mean you can't post 1920 x 1080 on ocn... i think


You can post all resolutions, i think you missed something, all you have to do is click the picture and then under the time added on the right side there is a button called "Show Original" you click that and you see the full size, even if you post a 4000x4000 resolution for instance you can still see the full size by just clicking that, you can't post that size ofc as in it wont show as the original size on the forums.

But i'm done made some adjustments, a little different background and such to fit it better for wallpaper size. But yeah just try what i just told you, and then why you're in it just click on it again to zoom in too the original size. Also tell me if it needs to be different by all means.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Actually give me a moment i'll try and make it better optimized it looks a bit up scaled for some reason.

*EDIT:* Alright fixed it here you go, it does look quite different now i know but for some reason the scaling makes it look funky so hopefully you still like it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*EDIT again:* Yeah sorry for all you people i actually don't like to go off topic as much as it seems i am. But anyway i added a more lightning version as well just for the hell of it. And also a Battlefield 4 style wallpaper.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> You can post all resolutions, i think you missed something, all you have to do is click the picture and then under the time added on the right side there is a button called "Show Original" you click that and you see the full size, even if you post a 4000x4000 resolution for instance you can still see the full size by just clicking that, you can't post that size ofc as in it wont show as the original size on the forums.
> 
> But i'm done made some adjustments, a little different background and such to fit it better for wallpaper size. But yeah just try what i just told you, and then why you're in it just click on it again to zoom in too the original size. Also tell me if it needs to be different by all means.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually give me a moment i'll try and make it better optimized it looks a bit up scaled for some reason.
> 
> *EDIT:* Alright fixed it here you go, it does look quite different now i know but for some reason the scaling makes it look funky so hopefully you still like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT again:* Yeah sorry for all you people i actually don't like to go off topic as much as it seems i am. But anyway i added a more lightning version as well just for the hell of it. And also a Battlefield 4 style wallpaper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love them all, second ones my favourite though...
Now im going to store in on my laptop without loosing it..

Oh request, wondering if you could do the second one but with just Recr3ational? I want to put it on my side monitors.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Jigsaw cuts everything quick and sharp, except acrylic and consulted people who said it was the blade. Cutting is extremely slow but only on acrylic. It only came with protective plastic not paper, unfortunately. That's why I used the pen I used, which also made drawing the outlines more difficult initially. Roflcopter make sure you have paper on it


Wow that sucks Bro, at least you know it was the blade that was the main problem, that's a good start  it's all a case of trial and error unfortunately. But hey look on the bright side, when it all works out for you and it's finished you will be able to look back and say..... never again.... lol. Nah you will enjoy it more cuz you have worked hard to get it right.  I'm looking forward to seeing your finished work


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Love them all, second ones my favourite though...
> Now im going to store in on my laptop without loosing it..
> 
> Oh request, wondering if you could do the second one but with just Recr3ational? I want to put it on my side monitors.


By second one which do you mean the one with blue/white lightning or the BF4 one?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> By second one which do you mean the one with blue/white lightning or the BF4 one?


Blue white one.
You dont have to, just wondering you know hahaha.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Blue white one.
> You dont have to, just wondering you know hahaha.


No problem here you go, on a side note you could use those two with lightning on the sides and the BF4 on the middle lol just a quick thought, but you probably already have some for that










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> No problem here you go, on a side note you could use those two with lightning on the sides and the BF4 on the middle lol just a quick thought, but you probably already have some for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet thanks mate, now just have to wait for my stupid computer to be finished...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sweet thanks mate, now just have to wait for my stupid computer to be finished...


Anytime dude happy to, was bored as i mentioned sometimes good things come out of it seems









And yeah you always seem to have bad luck, hopefully you don't have to suffer for too much longer can't wait to see some more build and such.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Anytime dude happy to, was bored as i mentioned sometimes good things come out of it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah you always seem to have bad luck, hopefully you don't have to suffer for too much longer can't wait to see some more build and such.


"Hopefully" this is when i find out that my cpu is broken or something. Lol


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Cutting acrylic with high speed blades, I would pour water while cutting to keep it from melting (friction)


Uh, I don't think water and electric tools mix well. I would definitely not recommend using any water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Wow that looks pretty bad dude! Nothing like what it should look like cutting with a jigsaw!
> 
> Did your piece of acrylic come with a film of paper you had to peel off stuck to both sides? Cuz it should have, and that is part of your problem, without that paper film the jigsaw will scratch the **** out of your acrylic as you push and cut. But it shouldn't be melting like that at all, that's definitely not normal. Your jigsaw looks to be fine from that picture but it should be cutting fairly quickly, if it's not that's a bother too. I used the jigsaw to cut within 2-3 mm of my outline then sanded it down with my orbital sander.


Is it just me, or does that look more like plastic than acrylic?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Thx you so much anonymous,i owe you a beer....









https://imageshack.com/i/12ib2cj


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thx you so much anonymous,i owe you a beer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/12ib2cj


No problem mate happy to help, and a beer sounds nice actually haha can't even afford one myself atm


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Is it just me, or does that look more like plastic than acrylic?


Technically Acrylic/Perspex is a Plastic, its a Thermoplastic. But I think in that photo of Aldyers it looks a lot more plastic-ish because its melted like mozzarella cheese! Lol


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Technically Acrylic/Perspex is a Plastic, its a Thermoplastic. But I think in that photo of Aldyers it looks a lot more plastic-ish because its melted like mozzarella cheese! Lol


Sounds 'bout right


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Damn it! My in ear headphones just stopped working! Well the right earbud works and the left is dead.
Already purchased new ones! Bye bye Sleek Audio SA1's, welcom Shure SE215's, I hope I'm gonna like em.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> No problem here you go, on a side note you could use those two with lightning on the sides and the BF4 on the middle lol just a quick thought, but you probably already have some for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you mirror the background for the version used on the wing monitors and then stitch them all together then the lightning effects on the edges of the 3 monitors would all line up to make it one image that spans all 3 monitors. Or you can make them two separate backgrounds and use a tool like UltraMon or one of the other utilities in this link to set different backgrounds for each monitor.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> If you mirror the background for the version used on the wing monitors and then stitch them all together then the lightning effects on the edges of the 3 monitors would all line up to make it one image that spans all 3 monitors. Or you can make them two separate backgrounds and use a tool like UltraMon or one of the other utilities in this link to set different backgrounds for each monitor.


I just used paint and copy and paste it next to eachother.

My skills are far less superior than that off Mr Inc


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I just used paint and copy and paste it next to eachother.
> 
> My skills are far less superior than that off Mr Inc


I was a double major in college. Computer Information Systems with a strong focus on Database Management and Administration and Graphic Design.









I even owned a Mac at one point.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If you mirror the background for the version used on the wing monitors and then stitch them all together then the lightning effects on the edges of the 3 monitors would all line up to make it one image that spans all 3 monitors.
> 
> 
> Or you can make them two separate backgrounds and use a tool like UltraMon or one of the other utilities in this link to set different backgrounds for each monitor.


Yeah i would definitely recommend using one of those programs as well, never needed it myself, i always went with only one screen but much bigger resolution and screen size, currently have my Korean PLS 27" 1440p monitor, and it's brilliant. Though i did think about getting a second one but two 27" are just way to big for my desktop.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I was a double major in college. Computer Information Systems with a strong focus on Database Management and Administration and Graphic Design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even owned a Mac at one point.


At first i was like yeah yeah how many times have we heard that.

And then you mentioned you had a Mac and i was like


Anyways dude sounds like a nice collection of skills you got on your CV, would love to get an education myself, but it doesn't seem like the right choice atm sadly. So yeah jobs it is, well if i can find one here's betting i can. I could ofc take college/uni to get around the requirement of getting an apprenticeship which you need for anything almost that isn't a school only education. But yeah just doesn't seem like my cup of tea, but i may have to in the long run if all doesn't go as planned.

Btw if anyone have a Star Citizen pledge or in general have an account on Robertspaceindustries, join our group here https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/DINC started by none other than Krullmeister, who was so kind to give me a pledge. I made the logo and banner stuff, it's not final at all though. But just thought if anybody had an account, the 600T club and OCN would be the best place to recruit









And if you don't know anything about Star Citizen, then you can read about either on their page or here on Kickstarter which got funded quite some time ago https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cig/star-citizen?ref=live

Sorry for the off-topic folks


----------



## charliebrown

How can I fix my gaps without starting over can't I glue pieces back on trim it down I'm covering the glass with dark tint anyway


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> 
> 
> How can I fix my gaps without starting over can't I glue pieces back on trim it down I'm covering the glass with dark tint anyway


You could probably get some kind of rubber trim to run around the outer edge of the panel. Something like this. http://www.trimlok.com/prod/Rubber-Edge-Trim/Edge-Trims/All-Product-Categories_117/Rubber-Edge-Trim_48.aspx

If it makes the fit too tight you can always just sand the panel down a bit in a few places.


----------



## Recr3ational

Man, I tried playing some games on my misses's pc. My muscle memory is completely gone. It's been over 3 months since I turned on my pc.

Anyway. I'm buying a mechanical keyboard, where can I get a spare space bar? I want a blue one.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man, I tried playing some games on my misses's pc. My muscle memory is completely gone. It's been over 3 months since I turned on my pc.
> 
> Anyway. I'm buying a mechanical keyboard, where can I get a spare space bar? I want a blue one.


I'm pretty new to the whole mechanical keyboard thing, but I'm pretty sure there are two different kinds of space bars? Someone please correct me if I am wrong though. Which keyboard are you getting? Also, you could probably ask this question in the mechanical keyboard club and get a much better/more accurate response


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

My stuff arrived! I'm loving that bitspower reservoir!

I'll post pics of my haul tomorrow!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> 
> 
> How can I fix my gaps without starting over can't I glue pieces back on trim it down I'm covering the glass with dark tint anyway


Note to self (and roflcopter): Make sure you draw and cut it right the first time (or too big). No way to glue back. Thank you charliebrown for documenting. It doesn't really look too bad to be honest considering you will of course finish it off and once you get that gap fixed somehow it will be beautiful


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> 
> 
> How can I fix my gaps without starting over can't I glue pieces back on trim it down I'm covering the glass with dark tint anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self (and roflcopter): Make sure you draw and cut it right the first time (or too big). No way to glue back. Thank you charliebrown for documenting. It doesn't really look too bad to be honest considering you will of course finish it off and once you get that gap fixed somehow it will be beautiful
Click to expand...

Haha, I love that you are pointing all of this out for me! Thanks. Also, I definitely plan on making it at least a few mm too large, then sand down from there as needed.


----------



## charliebrown

I just ordered another piece and starting over


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> I just ordered another piece and starting over


Well, better luck this time!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man, I tried playing some games on my misses's pc. My muscle memory is completely gone. It's been over 3 months since I turned on my pc.
> 
> Anyway. I'm buying a mechanical keyboard, where can I get a spare space bar? I want a blue one.


You know you want this keyboard.

They have several other colors though if that doesn't work for you.









Avoid the Corsair keyboards. While they are great products and all of them have replaceable key caps, nobody sells the key cap sets, not even Corsair, and they're a special size compared to standard key caps like those used by other manufacturers.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man, I tried playing some games on my misses's pc. My muscle memory is completely gone. It's been over 3 months since I turned on my pc.
> 
> Anyway. I'm buying a mechanical keyboard, where can I get a spare space bar? I want a blue one.
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want this keyboard.
> 
> They have several other colors though if that doesn't work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoid the Corsair keyboards. While they are great products and all of them have replaceable key caps, nobody sells the key cap sets, not even Corsair, and they're a special size compared to standard key caps like those used by other manufacturers.
Click to expand...

Haha, I think that is a very fitting choice for Rec







Though, I would recommend the Shine 3 TKL. I love it. You can find it in most led and switch color combinations.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Haha, I think that is a very fitting choice for Rec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, I would recommend the Shine 3 TKL. I love it. You can find it in most led and switch color combinations.


What's the different between normal Shine 3 and TKL? I think I'm going to get shine 3 with brown switches/ blue led


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Haha, I think that is a very fitting choice for Rec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, I would recommend the Shine 3 TKL. I love it. You can find it in most led and switch color combinations.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the different between normal Shine 3 and TKL? I think I'm going to get shine 3 with brown switches/ blue led
Click to expand...

The normal Shine 3 is a full keyboard. The TKL doesn't have the numberpad

Normal Ducky Shine 3


Ducky Shine 3 TKL


EDIT: Oh and so you know, the keyboard (or at least the TKL) comes with a replacement spacebar to get rid of that snake if you don't like it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> The normal Shine 3 is a full keyboard. The TKL doesn't have the numberpad
> 
> Normal Ducky Shine 3
> 
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 TKL
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh and so you know, the keyboard (or at least the TKL) comes with a replacement spacebar to get rid of that snake if you don't like it.


Ooo that's looks sweet.
I think I might have to get that!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Ooo that's looks sweet.
> I think I might have to get that!


Mhm, I love mine. Go check out a video on the lighting effects (assuming you don't know about them). One of my favorite features is the ability to have two presets which only turn on the leds on the specific keys you select. So for example, I have mine light up all keys except the letters for one preset and then the other preset lights up only the keys for my bf4 controls.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Ooo that's looks sweet.
> I think I might have to get that!




If i had the 130£ it costs to get a full keyboard i would do it right now.


----------



## Recr3ational

Yeah I think I might get the full keyboard it's only £20 more. Though that's after all the things I need at the moment. Need 1-3 more tubing. EK bridge. Etc


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah I think I might get the full keyboard it's only £20 more. Though that's after all the things I need at the moment. Need 1-3 more tubing. EK bridge. Etc


Well damn, what are you talking about keyboards for?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well damn, what are you talking about keyboards for?


Tenkeyless isn't for me, I have so many bindings on my numpad for cs and arma that I would hate to do it any other way







I'm clearly afraid of change haha


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

The hot pink Ducky Shine would be perfect for that purple case with neon pink tubing though. Just saying...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> The hot pink Ducky Shine would be perfect for that purple case with neon pink tubing though. Just saying...


Pink is just the most awesome color man how can you dislike it


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I wish I could have a Ducky Shine. They just aren't worth the cost in my area though. The shipping charges are outrageous for some reason.

I have a Corsair Vengeance keyboard instead. Its an inferior product compared to a Ducky Shine, but I still love it because its the only keyboard I've ever found that has an aluminum chassis and doesn't recess the keys into the chassis, which makes cleaning it a breeze because there are far less areas for debris to become trapped under the keys. Simply picking it up and shaking it lightly allows any debris under the keys to fall out.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Well then you probably have also heard about the RGB version of that keyboard, which looks amazing and quite a bit cheaper than the Duckies but then again not the same quality ofc, but still a good midpoint if you want to have crazy lighting effects.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well damn, what are you talking about keyboards for?


Well, I plan well ahead of my purchases. Makes things simpler. Also it's not that much. £200-£300 my rig/setup is complete.

Pointless buying everything at once. Not fun then. Lol.

Btw we all still need to play some games. I've only played with AlDyer and Zillelrelalarelalealalrla. ( I thinks that's his name )


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Btw we all still need to play some games. I've only played with AlDyer and Zillelrelalarelalealalrla. ( I thinks that's his name )


Yes we definitely do though it's sometimes hard to find something we all have, especially when it comes to AAA games i don't got many of those. And yeah that name sounds about right, Danes are crazy people


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I wish I could have a Ducky Shine. They just aren't worth the cost in my area though. The shipping charges are outrageous for some reason.
> 
> I have a Corsair Vengeance keyboard instead. Its an inferior product compared to a Ducky Shine, but I still love it because its the only keyboard I've ever found that has an aluminum chassis and doesn't recess the keys into the chassis, which makes cleaning it a breeze because there are far less areas for debris to become trapped under the keys. Simply picking it up and shaking it lightly allows any debris under the keys to fall out.


I actually didn't know about the keycaps niggle, but I agree about the aluminum chassis with the keys that don't recess. I love that so much, and they're the only ones to have done it so far, from what I've seen.


----------



## Krullmeister

DID SOMEONE SAY DUCKY?!









awesome stuff!


----------



## Zillerella

DUCKY DUCKY DUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!








Quote:


> Btw we all still need to play some games. I've only played with AlDyer and Zillelrelalarelalealalrla. ( I thinks that's his name )


I dont like that name








Quote:


> Danes are crazy people tongue.gif


Finnish and swedish are more crazy


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Finnish and swedish are more crazy


Jeg er enig


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Jeg er enig thumb.gif


Det er rent faktisk ikke lovligt at snakke andet end englesk på OCN


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Det er rent faktisk ikke lovligt at snakke andet end englesk på OCN


Danskjävlar!

;D


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Det er rent faktisk ikke lovligt at snakke andet end englesk på OCN


Guess i'm going to jail then damn it and it was all going so good with my life... well not really


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Mhm, I love mine. Go check out a video on the lighting effects (assuming you don't know about them). One of my favorite features is the ability to have two presets which only turn on the leds on the specific keys you select. So for example, I have mine light up all keys except the letters for one preset and then the other preset lights up only the keys for my bf4 controls.


If I was in the market for a new keyboard, this is the one I would purchase:

http://www.corsair.com/mx-rgb



That has true RGB per key, so you can set any key to whatever colour you want, and you can choose between three different versions of Cherry keys. Check out the videos. Awesome keyboard.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Note to self (and roflcopter): Make sure you draw and cut it right the first time (or too big). No way to glue back. Thank you charliebrown for documenting. It doesn't really look too bad to be honest considering you will of course finish it off and once you get that gap fixed somehow it will be beautiful


Lol I love how you have been pointing everything out to Rofl as well! It's always a good idea to cut it just too big because it's really easy to trim/sand down to fit, but it's a lot harder to try and stick it back on! I should probably be taking note of all the trials and tribulations you guys have been having and add a Tips section to my guide. I have bought another piece of smoked Acrylic , during my holidays I will make another one using the jigsaw and document that and add it to the guide for future reference. I'm also buying a buffing wheel for my new old bench grinder to polish the edges, which I will add too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> I just ordered another piece and starting over


Wow that sucks dude, apart from taking a little too much off it was a great looking panel! What are you going to use to tint it with when your done?


----------



## eclipsextreme

Ive been in really slow build with my 600 and picked up a used 240mm radaitor and its really tight fit with the northbridge on my Asrock formula OC and covers the cpu


----------



## charliebrown

Wow that sucks dude, apart from taking a little too much off it was a great looking panel! What are you going to use to tint it with when your done?

Add 5% automotive tint right now I took everything apart for sanding inside all white outside metallic blue


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Ive been in really slow build with my 600 and picked up a used 240mm radaitor and its really tight fit with the northbridge on my Asrock formula OC and covers the cpu


Wow that is a really tight fit dude! What thickness is that rad? It could possibly be too thick unless you want to cut out parts of the top

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> Add 5% automotive tint right now I took everything apart for sanding inside all white outside metallic blue


Nice!







Can't wait to see the finished product.

Hey to everyone who has watercooled their 600t, how long did it take you to purge all your air bubbles? And what speed are you running your pump at if its variable speed?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Wow that is a really tight fit dude! What thickness is that rad? It could possibly be too thick unless you want to cut out parts of the top
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Hey to everyone who has watercooled their 600t, how long did it take you to purge all your air bubbles? And what speed are you running your pump at if its variable speed?


Took me 10'ish minutes to get rid of all the large bubbles. After like a week all of the bubbles were gone.


----------



## jdk90

So I still have an empty near new 600T sitting on my floor and I have no idea what to do with it.. I don't think I can bring myself to sell it.
Suggestions?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> So I still have an empty near new 600T sitting on my floor and I have no idea what to do with it.. I don't think I can bring myself to sell it.
> Suggestions?


Gumtree....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

So here's a quick pic of my order that came in. Tomorrow I'm gonna look for my old case and see what I can start with. I'm gonna have to use my stock aircooler for the moment though.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

This is all I have, threw in in big box


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So here's a quick pic of my order that came in. Tomorrow I'm gonna look for my old case and see what I can start with. I'm gonna have to use my stock aircooler for the moment though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It has begun,how excited are you to do your first custom loop....?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> It has begun,how excited are you to do your first custom loop....?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What's the different between normal Shine 3 and TKL? I think I'm going to get shine 3 with brown switches/ blue led


Excited and scared at the same time haha. The only thing left are the fittings and probably some small stuff like parts for attaching the reservoir,... but first I'm gonna install all the parts in my case and then figure out what I need.
I already spent enough money and I don't want to end up with a box full of unused fittings.

I'll also be starting my thread! Project Panda is a go go.

Edit: whoops I quoted req for some reason. I have no knowledge about mechanical keyboard. But I do like that Shine 3, hhmmm green leds, that will match everything


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Excited and scared at the same time haha. The only thing left are the fittings and probably some small stuff like parts for attaching the reservoir,... but first I'm gonna install all the parts in my case and then figure out what I need.
> I already spent enough money and I don't want to end up with a box full of unused fittings.
> 
> I'll also be starting my thread! Project Panda is a go go.
> 
> Edit: whoops I quoted req for some reason. I have no knowledge about mechanical keyboard. But I do like that Shine 3, hhmmm green leds, that will match everything


You'll do fine i have no doubts,looking 4ward to the build log,its been along time coming....

Edit....I was also nervous my first time,just check and double check(that the fittings are screwed in tightly/properly) and it will be a walk in the park....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Excited and scared at the same time haha. The only thing left are the fittings and probably some small stuff like parts for attaching the reservoir,... but first I'm gonna install all the parts in my case and then figure out what I need.
> I already spent enough money and I don't want to end up with a box full of unused fittings.
> 
> I'll also be starting my thread! Project Panda is a go go.
> 
> Edit: whoops I quoted req for some reason. I have no knowledge about mechanical keyboard. But I do like that Shine 3, hhmmm green leds, that will match everything


Good luck Sparkles!

make sure to take some epic pictures









oh and don't screw up!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Excited and scared at the same time haha. The only thing left are the fittings and probably some small stuff like parts for attaching the reservoir,... but first I'm gonna install all the parts in my case and then figure out what I need.
> I already spent enough money and I don't want to end up with a box full of unused fittings.
> 
> I'll also be starting my thread! Project Panda is a go go.
> 
> Edit: whoops I quoted req for some reason. I have no knowledge about mechanical keyboard. But I do like that Shine 3, hhmmm green leds, that will match everything


Good luck sparkles. You better not finish before me!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I think everyone will finish b4 you AZ....


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I was also nervous my first time,just check and double check(that the fittings are screwed in tightly/properly)....


*Giggle*


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I think everyone will finish b4 you AZ....


I know man, it sucks. I have the worse luck.
I'll better finish it before Titanfall though, or I'm going to be pissed!



Looks "uncomplete" any advice?
I want a plain look but its too plain, maybe? I don't know.
Quick pic with my phone sorry.
Also meant to say incomplete. LEL


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

ooh looks nice though, logo?


----------



## Recr3ational

But what? A big ass panda?

Hmm. Mr Inc, how good at you at making stickers? Like a logo that I can print off?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> But what? A big ass panda?
> 
> Hmm. Mr Inc, how good at you at making stickers? Like a logo that I can print off?










Don't laugh with my panda haha

Would be nice if you could cut out logo and put frosted white plexi behind it and light it up with some led's


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't laugh with my panda haha
> 
> Would be nice if you could cut out logo and put frosted white plexi behind it and light it up with some led's


No room







I have a pump res combo behind there.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't laugh with my panda haha
> 
> Would be nice if you could cut out logo and put frosted white plexi behind it and light it up with some led's
> 
> 
> 
> No room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pump res combo behind there.
Click to expand...

Wasn't that thing frosted acrylic anyway? How did you get it to be that black color? If it is vinyl, you could probably just cut out a design and peel it away.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wasn't that thing frosted acrylic anyway? How did you get it to be that black color? If it is vinyl, you could probably just cut out a design and peel it away.


No it's enamel paint. I would rather have a sticker then a design directly on it. I'm going to keep it plain I think.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wasn't that thing frosted acrylic anyway? How did you get it to be that black color? If it is vinyl, you could probably just cut out a design and peel it away.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's enamel paint. I would rather have a sticker then a design directly on it. I'm going to keep it plain I think.
Click to expand...

Ah, ok then


----------



## Recr3ational

I think because it's new, it looks wierd. I'll get used to it.


----------



## AlDyer

Recr3ational come and play some BF4


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

AIDyer and rec and anyone else with origin,whats your origin names,would love to play some bf4....


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> AIDyer and rec and anyone else with origin,whats your origin names,would love to play some bf4....


Me: Zillerella
Aldyer: Twinkiefilling


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Recr3ational come and play some BF4


You trying to be funny? My computer is all over the kitchen floor!

And Jamaican, my origin, steam etc is Recr3ational


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You trying to be funny? My computer is all over the kitchen floor!
> 
> And Jamaican, my origin, steam etc is Recr3ational


Why is your pc all over the kitchen floor,did you spill it....


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Why is your pc all over the kitchen floor,did you spill it....


Good one, turn the knife in the wound. Azzy why didn't you answer my Skype call, man?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Why is your pc all over the kitchen floor,did you spill it....


Haha, awesome!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Haha, awesome!


He had that coming....









OK guys added you on origin for some BF4 action....


----------



## Recr3ational

I'm not your friend anymore.. Bunch of noobs.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm not your friend anymore.. Bunch of noobs.


Now that he's done some case modding and done hard acrylic/water cooling we are newbs to him....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Now that he's done some case modding and done hard acrylic/water cooling we are newbs to him....


Not everyone, just you


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Excited and scared at the same time haha. The only thing left are the fittings and probably some small stuff like parts for attaching the reservoir,... but first I'm gonna install all the parts in my case and then figure out what I need.
> I already spent enough money and I don't want to end up with a box full of unused fittings.
> 
> I'll also be starting my thread! Project Panda is a go go.
> 
> Edit: whoops I quoted req for some reason. I have no knowledge about mechanical keyboard. But I do like that Shine 3, hhmmm green leds, that will match everything


All the best Sparkles! And this all started with most of us tempting you back in October to get them WC parts...and I have yet to get my own lol. Soon.


----------



## charliebrown

First coat mettalic blue what do you guys think


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> First coat mettalic blue what do you guys think


Lookin good Charliebrown!

Hey guys, I really really need some help. The first time I filled my waterloop I had no troubles bleeding the air out of the system, it took 3 hours max to bleed all the big bubbles then a week to bleed the micro bubbles. Since I drained it, put my 3rd 660 ti and the EK-FC Triple Serial bridge in and re-filled it, I can't seem to get it to bleed properly, there are still 2 decent bubbles that keep forming between the CPU block and the GPU blocks and then between the GPU blocks and the pump, even after I've rotated and shaken them out and into the res. Then they reform.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Tilt/rock the case back and fourth and also side to side gently....

Congrats buttsy didn't know you were finished with your custom loop...


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Tilt/rock the case back and fourth and also side to side gently....


I've been doing that for 3 days now lol, I rock and tilt and gently massage the tubing, get them past my pump and I watch the pretty bubbles rise thru the res and pop, the bigger bubbles start reforming in the same places where I've just moved them from. They just wont disappear!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> I've been doing that for 3 days now lol, I rock and tilt and gently massage the tubing, get them past my pump and I watch the pretty bubbles rise thru the res and pop, the bigger bubbles start reforming in the same places where I've just moved them from. They just wont disappear!


Can you post a pic of the interior of the case,also whats the speed on the pump....?


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Can you post a pic of the interior of the case,also whats the speed on the pump....?


Its a Koolance PMP450, right now the speed on the pump is set to 3800rpm/setting 4 but I've been right thru the spectrum, from setting 5/4800 down to setting 2/2100, that hasn't helped.

You can see the nice air bubble just above the pump. I tilt it, I rock it, I massage it, and dissipate it into the reservoir and then smaller bubbles come thru from the CPU/GPU and start to form another big bubble.



After rocking it side to side front to back the bubbles disappear



In an hour ill have another big bubble. The res level keeps going down which is a good sign, but the air bubbles just seem to be never ending


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Really nice looking setup buttsy....









Another thing i have learned is to pull the cap on the res (the fill port) and leave it open for awhile so the extra air can get out....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Really nice looking setup buttsy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing i have learned is to pull the cap on the res (the fill port) and leave it open for awhile so the extra air can get out....


Thanks man  it's been a long expensive haul lol, it's nice to enjoy it now tho.

I've left the cap off the res most of the day , tilted rocked gently, with no luck. I think my only solution at this stage is to drain the loop and start again :-(

I have noticed tho, the only places I keep getting bubbles are the 2 sections of tube that are dead horizontal. Hmm food for thought, maybe I need to replace the compression fittings for a couple of the spare 45degree ones I have, take out the horizontal sections


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Thanks man  it's been a long expensive haul lol, it's nice to enjoy it now tho.
> 
> I've left the cap off the res most of the day , tilted rocked gently, with no luck. I think my only solution at this stage is to drain the loop and start again :-(
> 
> I have noticed tho, the only places I keep getting bubbles are the 2 sections of tube that are dead horizontal. Hmm food for thought, maybe I need to replace the compression fittings for a couple of the spare 45degree ones I have, take out the horizontal sections


I was thinking maybe where the bubbles settles needs to be lowered abit,seems like there is a slight hump there....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Thanks man  it's been a long expensive haul lol, it's nice to enjoy it now tho.
> 
> I've left the cap off the res most of the day , tilted rocked gently, with no luck. I think my only solution at this stage is to drain the loop and start again :-(
> 
> I have noticed tho, the only places I keep getting bubbles are the 2 sections of tube that are dead horizontal. Hmm food for thought, maybe I need to replace the compression fittings for a couple of the spare 45degree ones I have, take out the horizontal sections


Lovely setup dude!

You shouldn't need to drain it just to get rid of the air bubbles. It should be possible to get them out with your current configuration because.... physics....

it's quite strange though that you haven't been able to already but I'd say just keep trying, it shouldn't be impossible to do it!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I posted here. I need some help.

Does the H100i fit in a 600T? (Judging by Krullmeister's sig, the answer is yes)

Do I have to face any difficulty fitting it in the case?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi everyone! It's been a while since I posted here. I need some help.
> 
> Does the H100i fit in a 600T? (Judging by Krullmeister's sig, the answer is yes)
> 
> Do I have to face any difficulty fitting it in the case?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You wont encounter any problems at all,so full steam ahead....









My old case with a H100i....


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You wont encounter any problems at all,so full steam ahead....


Thank you very much!









Where I did face difficulty with the 600T is attaching the fans.

The screws that came with my AF120s don't fit the screw holes on top of the case. The holes are too big, so I had to use the ziplocks that came with the case to attach the fan to the top of the case.

Again, I couldn't detach the front 200mm fan because the screws cannot be opened due to parts of the case blocking the path to the screws.

EDIT: Edited to prevent double posting.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I did face difficulty with the 600T is attaching the fans.
> 
> The screws that came with my AF120s don't fit the screw holes on top of the case. The holes are too big, so I had to use the ziplocks that came with the case to attach the fan to the top of the case.
> 
> Again, I couldn't detach the front 200mm fan because the screws cannot be opened due to parts of the case blocking the path to the screws.
> 
> EDIT: Edited to prevent double posting.


For the front 200 you need to take the front bezel off


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hmm. Mr Inc, how good at you at making stickers? Like a logo that I can print off?


Sure thing you name it, you just make it in vector graphics and you can get it in any size you want.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> AIDyer and rec and anyone else with origin,whats your origin names,would love to play some bf4....


It's in my sig, but for both steam and origin I am roflcopter159


----------



## roflcopter159

On a side note, does anyone have any good recommendations for dust filters? I lost mine when I cut the plastic grids out and my dorm room is excessively dusty. I also need one for the top (H100i intake) and the drive bay covers if possible.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Sure thing you name it, you just make it in vector graphics and you can get it in any size you want.


Sweet! You wanna design something for me? I'm willing to pay. Well it's only fair as time = money.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sweet! You wanna design something for me? I'm willing to pay. Well it's only fair as time = money.


Sure i can give it a go that sounds like fun, hopefully it's not something too complex lol. I'm not very good at drawing, well i also have no drawing tablet so it would be hard, but i can still create some stuff ofc.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
How do I turn on the psu without plugging it in my motherboard,
Want to test if i fixed my fan controller.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> How do I turn on the psu without plugging it in my motherboard,
> Want to test if i fixed my fan controller.


http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-power-up-an-ATX-Power-Supply-without-a-PC/


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> On a side note, does anyone have any good recommendations for dust filters? I lost mine when I cut the plastic grids out and my dorm room is excessively dusty. I also need one for the top (H100i intake) and the drive bay covers if possible.


I've heard good things about Demciflex, but haven't used them myself.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-power-up-an-ATX-Power-Supply-without-a-PC/


Whats with the switch? Can't i just use a paper clip?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Whats with the switch? Can't i just use a paper clip?


You can indeed do that, works just fine, check this http://www.overclock.net/t/96712/how-to-jump-start-a-power-supply-psu-test-a-power-supply-and-components

And btw for the sticker/logo just send me your ideas and or if you have something you want as a logo that you already have in mind.


----------



## Krullmeister

I used the paperclip, had some issues at first....

But then I realized I forgot to plug the power in so that was easily fixed









best way to do it if you don't have a PSU tester IMO


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I did face difficulty with the 600T is attaching the fans.
> 
> The screws that came with my AF120s don't fit the screw holes on top of the case. The holes are too big, so I had to use the ziplocks that came with the case to attach the fan to the top of the case.
> 
> Again, I couldn't detach the front 200mm fan because the screws cannot be opened due to parts of the case blocking the path to the screws.
> 
> EDIT: Edited to prevent double posting.


Use the screws and washers that come with the H100. They go through the fans from the top, through the holes in the top mesh, and screw into the mounting holes in the rad inside the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> On a side note, does anyone have any good recommendations for dust filters? I lost mine when I cut the plastic grids out and my dorm room is excessively dusty. I also need one for the top (H100i intake) and the drive bay covers if possible.


The first page in this thread has a link to dust filters for the 600T.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> You can indeed do that, works just fine, check this http://www.overclock.net/t/96712/how-to-jump-start-a-power-supply-psu-test-a-power-supply-and-components
> 
> And btw for the sticker/logo just send me your ideas and or if you have something you want as a logo that you already have in mind.


I'll pm you mate, I wanna keep it a suprise.


----------



## charliebrown

My painted 600t and carbon fiber desk


----------



## ssgtnubb

Nice







digging that color of blue.


----------



## charliebrown

Thanks it's metallic so spraying that was crazy flakes was everywhere


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My painted 600t and carbon fiber desk


Nice mate. Loving that blue.
Also is that a real carbon table?
We can compare !


----------



## ssgtnubb

My only question or really comment, I would have cut the mesh before that pretty paint job but other than that I see lots of fun and Cobra images in my mind.


----------



## charliebrown

Vinyl wrap


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> Vinyl wrap


Oh man i got super excited then hahah


----------



## charliebrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> My only question or really comment, I would have cut the mesh before that pretty paint job but other than that I see lots of fun and Cobra images in my mind.


I still might cut it cut 3mm acrylic and put in there drill some air holes


----------



## charliebrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh man i got super excited then hahah


Still looks great


----------



## roflcopter159

Wow Charlie, that looks great! Nice paint job


----------



## charliebrown

Thanks I put little marks in the white frame but barely noticeable can't wait to switch my stuff from my 410


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nice paintjob! Lovely blue.

So I got my old computer case of the attick yesterday, haven't moved anything. At first look, it looks like I won't be able to fit my psu in there







.
I think I will need to use a ghetto bench, or just use my laptop in the meantime.

I hope my dad will have the time to do some cutting this week or weekend.


----------



## AlDyer

Charliebrown I like the white insides, I don't think I've seen anyone paint the inside white, can't remember at least. The blue is actually really nice, would go well with the EK UV-Blue and clear tubing. And my RAM sticks, damn now I want to paint my case







What about fully black outside and fully white inside? Reverse 600T white? That'd be interesting


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Guys, I need some help!

I hate fittings









I can't make up my mind.

Would you guys use angled fittings or not?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Charliebrown I like the white insides, I don't think I've seen anyone paint the inside white, can't remember at least. The blue is actually really nice, would go well with the EK UV-Blue and clear tubing. And my RAM sticks, damn now I want to paint my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about fully black outside and fully white inside? Reverse 600T white? That'd be interesting


Zooty Cat did paint the inside of his ;D

And I'm fairly certain i've seen a reverse 600T at one point!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys, I need some help!
> 
> I hate fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make up my mind.
> 
> Would you guys use angled fittings or not?


Angular fittings makes your life a whole lot easier IMO. Albeit more expensive!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hhmm so, for example for my cpu block I would need 2 of these:

http://highflow.be/aansluitingen/fittingen/3-8-fitting-10mm-od-5-8-od-tube/10mm-3-8-id-5-8-od-bitspower-schroeffitting-45-graden-rotary-g1-4-matt-black-bp-mb45r2cpf-cc3.html

Maybe I should use normal fittings on the radiators and use angled ones on the components. I do want my tubing as straight as possible. But 17 € for one fitting, holy smoly


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hhmm so, for example for my cpu block I would need 2 of these:
> 
> http://highflow.be/aansluitingen/fittingen/3-8-fitting-10mm-od-5-8-od-tube/10mm-3-8-id-5-8-od-bitspower-schroeffitting-45-graden-rotary-g1-4-matt-black-bp-mb45r2cpf-cc3.html
> 
> Maybe I should use normal fittings on the radiators and use angled ones on the components. I do want my tubing as straight as possible. But 17 € for one fitting, holy smoly


There are other options than Bitspower if you don't wanna spend too much. You kinda have to go over the build in your head to find out where 90 degree fittings and 45 degree ones would work the best and where just regular ones would work the best.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> There are other options than Bitspower if you don't wanna spend too much. You kinda have to go over the build in your head to find out where 90 degree fittings and 45 degree ones would work the best and where just regular ones would work the best.


No I don't mind the cost, I want the best. Was gonna get EK first but they don't have a huge selection.

That's why I'm gonna set everything up first and then order the fittings. But I'm planning ahead. I'm going through the watercooling club, looking at all the pics









Well I guess I'll be using my laptop for a few weeks. I've got a question though.
Yesterday when I was searching all my old stuff/boxes, I found my antistatic bags from my gpu's but sadly not from my motherboard. What would be the best place to temporarely store this?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Paper towels are good to use for anti-static stuff....


----------



## scyf3r

Hey guys, do u all think I should spray paint or powdercoat my 600T's metal frame.. Spraying would cost about s$15 while powder coating would be about s$90.. I just want the parts visible under the plastic covers to be white instead of black..


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Use the screws and washers that come with the H100. They go through the fans from the top, through the holes in the top mesh, and screw into the mounting holes in the rad inside the case.
> The first page in this thread has a link to dust filters for the 600T.


I don't have the H100i yet. Will do when I get it. Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> For the front 200 you need to take the front bezel off


How do I take the front bezel off?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I don't have the H100i yet. Will do when I get it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I take the front bezel off?


On the inside there are white plastic clips, carefully use those to remove the plastic, I think you need to pull them outwards


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I don't have the H100i yet. Will do when I get it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I take the front bezel off?


What Miss Sparkles said, there should be 3 on each side. Be careful though. They are really easy to snap. I've only got 2/6 of my clips remainingz


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> On the inside there are white plastic clips, carefully use those to remove the plastic, I think you need to pull them outwards


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What Miss Sparkles said, there should be 3 on each side. Be careful though. They are really easy to snap. I've only got 2/6 of my clips remainingz


Both are correct. 6 tabs in all, 3 on each side,, pull them outwards (away from the case), but be gentle they do break easily. I would start on the two tabs on top then work your way down.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> On the inside there are white plastic clips, carefully use those to remove the plastic, I think you need to pull them outwards
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What Miss Sparkles said, there should be 3 on each side. Be careful though. They are really easy to snap. I've only got 2/6 of my clips remainingz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are correct. 6 tabs in all, 3 on each side,, pull them outwards (away from the case), but *be gentle they do break easily*. I would start on the two tabs on top then work your way down.
Click to expand...

Last time I took them off, I broke two of the tabs, one on the front bezel and one on the back bezel.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I still have all mine hehe. Guys, I couldn't resist and already put my pump and top together. Now by reading the manual I think my plan won't succeed I was gonna use the top port to connect my pump. But the manual says you need to use the middle one because that is the only inlet port.









Should I sleeve those wires  I will need a tool for the molex though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I still have all mine hehe. Guys, I couldn't resist and already put my pump and top together. Now by reading the manual I think my plan won't succeed I was gonna use the top port to connect my pump. But the manual says you need to use the middle one because that is the only inlet port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I sleeve those wires  I will need a tool for the molex though.


MY motto is, if you can't see the cable why waste money on sleeving


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Oddly, all of the broken tabs on my front bezel occurred while reinstalling the panel. So be sure to be careful when putting it back together as well.

If you do break them off though and it's loose, it's not too hard to rig something up with zip ties in a pinch.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Oddly, all of the broken tabs on my front bezel occurred while reinstalling the panel. So be sure to be careful when putting it back together as well.
> 
> If you do break them off though and it's loose, it's not too hard to rig something up with zip ties in a pinch.


Honestly, I just left mine as is. They don't really get too loose with just one tab broken. I am just a bit more careful when I take them off and when I carry the case. Otherwise its no big deal.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Honestly, I just left mine as is. They don't really get too loose with just one tab broken. I am just a bit more careful when I take them off and when I carry the case. Otherwise its no big deal.


I broke enough of the tabs that the changes in air pressure caused by the changes in fan speed in the PWN controlled fans was causing a slapping noise from the bezel. At certain fan speeds the bezel would just flat out rattle even. I think I have 4 of the tabs broken off though.


----------



## Recr3ational

I got 2 left, its still pretty tough.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Honestly, I just left mine as is. They don't really get too loose with just one tab broken. I am just a bit more careful when I take them off and when I carry the case. Otherwise its no big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I broke enough of the tabs that the changes in air pressure caused by the changes in fan speed in the PWN controlled fans was causing a slapping noise from the bezel. At certain fan speeds the bezel would just flat out rattle even. I think I have 4 of the tabs broken off though.
Click to expand...

Wow, well then ideally I won't get to that point. On the mention of rattling/slapping noises, something on my computer (I'm 99% sure it's something with the case) will randomly make a cracking noise. Just a single crack at completely random intervals. No predictability, nothing. There can be between a few minutes and a few days between these cracks. Anyone have any ideas on what it could be or on how to figure it out?


----------



## Gyrael

Pretty sure that's the acrylic. Mine does it too, I'm assuming because of heat/temperature changes.


----------



## Recr3ational

Ghetto fix for the broken fan controller.

Also the crackling noise is from the side window getting hot.


----------



## roflcopter159

Ah, ok. Thanks guys. I assumed that was it (makes a similar, quieter noise when I take the door off) but wasn't really sure. Would it be safe to say that will go away when I replace it either with a larger window or a full acrylic door?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, ok. Thanks guys. I assumed that was it (makes a similar, quieter noise when I take the door off) but wasn't really sure. Would it be safe to say that will go away when I replace it either with a larger window or a full acrylic door?


Yes. I don't hear the noises anymore. I think it's because the acrylic is to thin


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, ok. Thanks guys. I assumed that was it (makes a similar, quieter noise when I take the door off) but wasn't really sure. Would it be safe to say that will go away when I replace it either with a larger window or a full acrylic door?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I don't hear the noises anymore. I think it's because the acrylic is to thin
Click to expand...

Ok, that makes perfect sense. Thanks again.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
As you know I have 2 x 7950 to power 3 monitors IN EYEFINITY.

I want to buy a HD 6450 to power my TV.
The hd 6450 doesn't require a power connector I think. So would it work?

ALso the 7950 is in crossfire, don't know if that will effect it or not.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> As you know I have 2 x 7950 to power 3 monitors IN EYEFINITY.
> 
> I want to buy a HD 6450 to power my TV.
> The hd 6450 doesn't require a power connector I think. So would it work?
> 
> ALso the 7950 is in crossfire, don't know if that will effect it or not.


Don't see why not. It would probably only run at 4x PCIe but for just playing video on a TV i don't see that being an issue.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys!

So I just did some research about mounting my reservoir on top of my EK-D5 X-top. Just want to see what you guys think of it.

So the EK X-top has the inlet in the middle and on top is the outlet, so the manual states that you have to connect the inlet to the reservoir which would ruin my plan.

But I found this so if I use a 1/4' male to male adapter I can attach the pump block to the reservoir. See pic



So if you look at the pic of the reservoir, according to my sources. If you make sure you fill the reservoir higher than the silver tube you won't have any problem. Also you should use a anticyclone thingy, but that is included with the reservoir.
Should I stick with my plan?

I hope this is understandable


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> So I just did some research about mounting my reservoir on top of my EK-D5 X-top. Just want to see what you guys think of it.
> 
> So the EK X-top has the inlet in the middle and on top is the outlet, so the manual states that you have to connect the inlet to the reservoir which would ruin my plan.
> 
> But I found this so if I use a 1/4' male to male adapter I can attach the pump block to the reservoir. See pic
> 
> 
> 
> So if you look at the pic of the reservoir, according to my sources. If you make sure you fill the reservoir higher than the silver tube you won't have any problem. Also you should use a anticyclone thingy, but that is included with the reservoir.
> Should I stick with my plan?
> 
> I hope this is understandable


Other than the fact that I have an EK X-Res, I did the exact same thing. I used a 1/4" to 1/4" adapter and mounted the res to feed the pump top's inlet port in the middle. I have had no issue in doing so.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hhmm but it looks like you are using the port that EK says you need to use as an inlet, I would use the other port that is normally an outlet.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Don't see why not. It would probably only run at 4x PCIe but for just playing video on a TV i don't see that being an issue.


Sweet, Thabks man.


----------



## Ice Reign

The port in the center is the inlet. As far as I understood that is the only port you can use as an intake for water to feed your pump because the way the pump spins this port creates suction and the outlets create the pressure heads. Are you trying to have the outlets hooked up to the res?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> The port in the center is the inlet. As far as I understood that is the only port you can use as an intake for water to feed your pump because the way the pump spins this port creates suction and the outlets create the pressure heads. Are you trying to have the outlets hooked up to the res?


Jups, it should be no problem as long as you keep the liquid level above the silver tube thinghy. Don't know if it's true though.
Hmmm I'm probably not gonna risk it, might break the pump by doing this?


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Jups, it should be no problem as long as you keep the liquid level above the silver tube thinghy. Don't know if it's true though.
> Hmmm I'm probably not gonna risk it, might break the pump by doing this?


I looked this up via the X-TOP installation manual:

"It is mandatory to use the correct INLET and OUTLET ports:
1. The OUTLET (pressure port) is the G1/4 threaded opening on the side of the pump top housing. Additional OUTLET port is located on the upper right edge of the pump's front plate. Please refer to the picture on the right!
2. The INLET port (suction port) is the central G1/4 threaded opening on the EK-D5 X-TOP front face plane. Please refer to the picture on the right!"

By the sounds of things, it would run your pump dry, which would burn it out.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
How do i get even light behind 3mm frosted acrylic using generic 5050 led strips?
You can't put it behind it directly as you can see each LED seperately. So?
Any ideas?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> I looked this up via the X-TOP installation manual:
> 
> "It is mandatory to use the correct INLET and OUTLET ports:
> 1. The OUTLET (pressure port) is the G1/4 threaded opening on the side of the pump top housing. Additional OUTLET port is located on the upper right edge of the pump's front plate. Please refer to the picture on the right!
> 2. The INLET port (suction port) is the central G1/4 threaded opening on the EK-D5 X-TOP front face plane. Please refer to the picture on the right!"
> 
> By the sounds of things, it would run your pump dry, which would burn it out.


Oh crapstastic, well I'll just have to adjust my tubing plan. Should have gotten the pump res combo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> How do i get even light behind 3mm frosted acrylic using generic 5050 led strips?
> You can't put it behind it directly as you can see each LED seperately. So?
> Any ideas?


Sorry, no idea man!


----------



## Zillerella

Why is this thread just turning into "600T club (only WC) atm? ;D
Everyone is just getting a custom loop or smth. Im like the only one still running air


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Why is this thread just turning into "600T club (only WC) atm? ;D
> Everyone is just getting a custom loop or smth. Im like the only one still running air


N0000000000000B


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> N0000000000000B biggrin.gif


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*


You just have traumas from swimming school (and shilka)








Everybody is watercooling, because it has "cool" in the name and the cool is there for a reason xD


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> You just have traumas from swimming school (and shilka) biggrin.gif
> Everybody is watercooling, because it has "cool" in the name and the cool is there for a reason xD


Don't pull Shilka into this








I want to WC, but I just dont like the idea of water in my system. And I am only going to WC my CPU, because did you see that mofo ugly heatsink?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> How do i get even light behind 3mm frosted acrylic using generic 5050 led strips?
> You can't put it behind it directly as you can see each LED seperately. So?
> Any ideas?


Find a way to mount it a bit away from the acrylic? Perhaps even shine it away from the acrylic?


----------



## Recr3ational

Guess what guys!

My bloody 7950 got lost during RMA.

BUT, this is a major but
They replaced it with a R9-280x
Getting it tomorrow.
Good thing is that it will fit my gpu water block.
Bad thing is that I'll have to sell my 7950.

Why am I getting all the bad luck


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> How do i get even light behind 3mm frosted acrylic using generic 5050 led strips?
> You can't put it behind it directly as you can see each LED seperately. So?
> Any ideas?


Give this a read Rec:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1187138/banthracis-led-acrylic-lighting-testing-murdermod-luminous-panel-analysis

Its a long read, but it might have the information you want. Apparently there are specific types of acrylic that are meant to diffuse light.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Give this a read Rec:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1187138/banthracis-led-acrylic-lighting-testing-murdermod-luminous-panel-analysis
> 
> Its a long read, but it might have the information you want. Apparently there are specific types of acrylic that are meant to diffuse light.


TThanks for that dude.

i've actually read that, I'll have to read it again.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guess what guys!
> 
> My bloody 7950 got lost during RMA.
> 
> BUT, this is a major but
> They replaced it with a R9-280x
> Getting it tomorrow.
> Good thing is that it will fit my gpu water block.
> Bad thing is that I'll have to sell my 7950.
> 
> Why am I getting all the bad luck


Sick score on the 280x. Why do you have to sell the other 7950?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Sick score on the 280x. Why do you have to sell the other 7950?


Crossfire issues. I heard you can crossfire em, but as the 7950 is a step down to the 280x. Its pointless having the 280x.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Why is this thread just turning into "600T club (only WC) atm? ;D
> Everyone is just getting a custom loop or smth. Im like the only one still running air


I feel you, bro.. I'm stuck in the air-cooling team till I can afford to watercool my rig after modding my case.. :/


----------



## Recr3ational

Well I decided that I'm going to try it out and see if any issues arise. If not then all good.

Also with the light problem I decided to put the LED strip on the bottom of the case next to the lettering. Thanks Rofl and Ice


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Why is this thread just turning into "600T club (only WC) atm? ;D
> Everyone is just getting a custom loop or smth. Im like the only one still running air


I am currently on air... but within the next two weeks I will be joining the WC brigade!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I am currently on air... but within the next two weeks I will be joining the WC brigade!


So dissapointed


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> So dissapointed


Nothing wrong with air. I switched mostly for the build challenge and for a bit more silence. Ran air for many years without ever needing WC.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I don't need water I just like the look and I want to try it out.
It is alot of money but sssshhh.


----------



## roflcopter159

I technically have water, but it is so simple it may as well be air. Kind of a weird in between these AiOs provide.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I technically have water, but it is so simple it may as well be air. Kind of a weird in between these AiOs provide.


simple and effective WC loops are the best I think. Like yours and reapers for example.

I would of preferred it but the acrylic tubing is to much of a challenge for me to turn down.
Also the fact that my twin frozrs fans were loud. So I wanted a quiet buzz.

Thinking about it. It's pointless me even WCing now as I got a free 280x


----------



## Darylrese

Im still lingering in here guys...like a bad smell!

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> simple and effective WC loops are the best I think. Like yours and reapers for example.
> 
> I would of preferred it but the acrylic tubing is to much of a challenge for me to turn down.
> Also the fact that my twin frozrs fans were loud. So I wanted a quiet buzz.
> 
> Thinking about it. It's pointless me even WCing now as I got a free 280x


Can't say that I needed wc at all, just needed a project


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Im still lingering in here guys...like a bad smell!
> 
> Hope everyone is good!


where have you been, all you ever do is work! We hardly see you anymore!

This relationship can't go on like this Q. Q


----------



## Darylrese

I know I miss you KrullyWully! I sometimes try to get your attention on Skype but you ignore me









Work is all I do these days mate....long long hours and a whole network to sort out. EOL for Windows XP and Server 2003 in April so need to get cracking with the upgrades!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I miss you KrullyWully! I sometimes try to get your attention on Skype but you ignore me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work is all I do these days mate....long long hours and a whole network to sort out. EOL for Windows XP and Server 2003 in April so need to get cracking with the upgrades!


Just saw your message, was on the exercise bike!









I'm sorry









I feel ya mate, sounds hilarious!
Maybe you need to hire a consultant from Sweden or something to cope with all of that!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I technically have water, but it is so simple it may as well be air. Kind of a weird in between these AiOs provide.
> 
> 
> 
> simple and effective WC loops are the best I think. Like yours and reapers for example.
> 
> I would of preferred it but the acrylic tubing is to much of a challenge for me to turn down.
> Also the fact that my twin frozrs fans were loud. So I wanted a quiet buzz.
> 
> Thinking about it. It's pointless me even WCing now as I got a free 280x
Click to expand...

Yeah, I would definitely prefer to do a custom loop though. What I have now is great and simple and quick, but it isn't anywhere near as amazing looking and definitely doesn't have the sense of accomplishment which (I assume) can only accompany a custom loop.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I miss you KrullyWully! I sometimes try to get your attention on Skype but you ignore me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work is all I do these days mate....long long hours and a whole network to sort out. EOL for Windows XP and Server 2003 in April so need to get cracking with the upgrades!


BREAKING NEWS:

I have sources that has told me. Mr Darylrese has "enjoyed" his PS4 more than he thought he would.

It is confirmed that he has betrayed the brotherhood of Pc gaming for a product of Sony.

Everyone shall not listen to his excuses. He does not work at all.

Source: Ninja in his closet.








Love you Daryl. He he he.


----------



## Gyrael

I'm also still on air. Watercooling scares me. You guys go through so much trouble for it. But I do want to eventually switch to an AIO setup, and make my PC quieter overall.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I'm also still on air. Watercooling scares me. You guys go through so much trouble for it. But I do want to eventually switch to an AIO setup, and make my PC quieter overall.


It can be intimidating but there are more than enough knowledgeable and experienced people on these forms to help with that. My WC build was my first and I went straight for acrylic. It was a challenge but I was comfortable with all the info on here. You hit road bumps, but if you plan well enough you can avoid most. I think I spent a solid month figuring out how every part would be positioned and oriented and what directions the ports would face etc. Paid off in the end.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> It can be intimidating but there are more than enough knowledgeable and experienced people on these forms to help with that. My WC build was my first and I went straight for acrylic. It was a challenge but I was comfortable with all the info on here. You hit road bumps, but if you plan well enough you can avoid most. I think I spent a solid month figuring out how every part would be positioned and oriented and what directions the ports would face etc. Paid off in the end.


Damn right. When I went for acrylic man I was scared, but loads of help from the pros here made it easy. I've probably had the worst luck in the world but it all worked out at the end.


----------



## roflcopter159

See, I would do my (first) loop in acrylic right now if I had the money to do so. Unfortunately, I also have some things about my computer which I am not satisfied with, so I want to change that out first, then I can cool. Also unfortunately, I'm not sure I'll ever be satisfied (enough) with my computer.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Why is this thread just turning into "600T club (only WC) atm? ;D
> Everyone is just getting a custom loop or smth. Im like the only one still running air


I know you wanna... don't deny it. Come on. Do it!



Spoiler: Do eet!


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> It can be intimidating but there are more than enough knowledgeable and experienced people on these forms to help with that. My WC build was my first and I went straight for acrylic. It was a challenge but I was comfortable with all the info on here. You hit road bumps, but if you plan well enough you can avoid most. I think I spent a solid month figuring out how every part would be positioned and oriented and what directions the ports would face etc. Paid off in the end.


I know exactly what you mean! Intimidating but so much fun and so satisfying. I was going to go for acrylic on my first round but decided against it cuz I'm still considering a switch to an air 540. But planning is key, there is no such thing as too much planning, other than my bleeding problem I had, my first loop was faultless, and I don't consider mine an overly simple loop lol.

BTW, I have just ordered an EK M6E full cover motherboard block to put on during my holidays, has anyone else used a full cover mobo block before?


----------



## Gyrael

I'm sure it must be really rewarding, but aside from not having a personal interest in it, it's also waaaay too expensive for me (student). Also, I'll be moving after I finish college, so it's logistically a no-go as well.

In the meantime I'll just enjoy looking at y'all's builds


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Why is this thread just turning into "600T club (only WC) atm? ;D
> Everyone is just getting a custom loop or smth. Im like the only one still running air


[

That aint nuttin. I'm the real oddball around here. I'm not a gamer or overclocker, AND I use the onboard video on my i5-3570K...can you beat that?..onboard video!!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> So dissapointed


Nothing wrong with air cooling, especially using a nice air cooler like you have. I think it's just personal preference unless you're strictly talking custom loops for overclocking extremes.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Damn right. When I went for acrylic man I was scared, but loads of help from the pros here made it easy. I've probably had the worst luck in the world but it all worked out at the end.


Either you are your case has some bad "JUJU" you both need to go see a priest....


----------



## scyf3r

Getting my red acrylic sheets tomorrow! Will be cutting them to size to fit the entire front panel of the 600T. Planning to cut out a slot just nice to fit the NZXT LX's screen and buttons. Gonna cut out another piece the size of a 5.25" drive bay panel to stealth up the dvd drive.









The acrylic piece for the front panel's cheap though.. 3mm thick red tinted acrylic sheet (550mm x 150mm (exact width of front panel drive bays covers)) for just S$5 (US$3.94)!

Can't wait to get my hands on it and cut it to exact size and shape with my dremel!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Getting my red acrylic sheets tomorrow! Will be cutting them to size to fit the entire front panel of the 600T. Planning to cut out a slot just nice to fit the NZXT LX's screen and buttons. Gonna cut out another piece the size of a 5.25" drive bay panel to stealth up the dvd drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The acrylic piece for the front panel's cheap though.. 3mm thick red tinted acrylic sheet (550mm x 150mm (exact width of front panel drive bays covers)) for just S$5 (US$3.94)!
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on it and cut it to exact size and shape with my dremel!


What are you going to do with the fan? I wanted a full front panel done but I just kept the standard fan filter and just did the drive bays


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What are you going to do with the fan? I wanted a full front panel done but I just kept the standard fan filter and just did the drive bays


I took out all the three fans already.. Planning to put two 140mm in front and three 120mm on top.. Currently I have two 120mm and two 140mm bitfenix spectre pro so I'll probably just get another 120mm.. Planning to spray paint my internals tomorrow to a nice matt white.. Gonna cut two fan holes in the acrylic sheet for the front panel.









Still thinking if i should put the two 140mm as output or input fans while the three 120mm on top will be input.. Positive pressure ftw!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> I took out all the three fans already.. Planning to put two 140mm in front and three 120mm on top.. Currently I have two 120mm and two 140mm bitfenix spectre pro so I'll probably just get another 120mm.. Planning to spray paint my internals tomorrow to a nice matt white.. Gonna cut two fan holes in the acrylic sheet for the front panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking if i should put the two 140mm as output or input fans while the three 120mm on top will be input.. Positive pressure ftw!


Sweet. Good luck. I have to make my light box tonight. Wait for my gpu to come tomorrow and all is done.

Just use the top panels and front panels as intake and back exhaust. Just look out for dust.

I've got two Typhoons up top and a 200 at the front intake.

Back is exhaust. All four fans on max. No noise.

Anyone tried out the fans that came with the XSPC WC kit? The 1650rpm one?


----------



## Alxz

Waiting for my gpu block







(now i'm part of the club (?) )


----------



## Recr3ational

The pictures a tad rubbish. I have no idea how to take pictures of lights, but the lettering is perfect. The lights even. Everything looks awesome.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sweet. Good luck. I have to make my light box tonight. Wait for my gpu to come tomorrow and all is done.
> 
> Just use the top panels and front panels as intake and back exhaust. Just look out for dust.
> 
> I've got two Typhoons up top and a 200 at the front intake.
> 
> Back is exhaust. All four fans on max. No noise.


My back is housing an antec 920 AIO CPU cooler.. would that affect? Or would the high airflow negate the slightly hotter air flowing through the radiator?

Btw, nice psu shroud.. what did u use to cut the words?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> My back is housing an antec 920 AIO CPU cooler.. would that affect? Or would the high airflow negate the slightly hotter air flowing through the radiator?
> 
> Btw, nice psu shroud.. what did u use to cut the words?


Its lettering stickers. Stuck on,painted over.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures a tad rubbish. I have no idea how to take pictures of lights, but the lettering is perfect. The lights even. Everything looks awesome.


Wow Rec, that looks great all lit up! Are you going to put in lights for the whole build or are you only lighting up the words and whatever that fan hits?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^Nice man! Excellent







:thumb:


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi guys! Could you help me out with something?

Are these cables extensions, or do they directly connect the PSU to the hardware?

Also, I want to use them with my Cooler Master PSU. Is there a chance of any compatibility issues?

Thank you very much!


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi guys! Could you help me out with something?
> 
> Are these cables extensions, or do they directly connect the PSU to the hardware?
> 
> Also, I want to use them with my Cooler Master PSU. Is there a chance of any compatibility issues?
> 
> Thank you very much!


These are actual cables meant to connect between ur modular PSU and ur hardware, not extensions. Hence the compatibility list shown is only for Corsair Modular PSUs..


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> These are actual cables meant to connect between ur modular PSU and ur hardware, not extensions. Hence the compatibility list shown is only for Corsair Modular PSUs..


Thank you for the quick response!









But the question is, will they work with my CM PSU? It is also modular by the way.

Thanks again!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you for the quick response!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the question is, will they work with my CM PSU? It is also modular by the way.
> 
> Thanks again!


It won't work with your power supply. I suggest you sleeve yourself if it is modular or you can buy Bitfenix Alchemy Sleeved cables, which work great too because, you know, I use them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures a tad rubbish. I have no idea how to take pictures of lights, but the lettering is perfect. The lights even. Everything looks awesome.


Wow. More than awesome! What rad is that, though?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> It won't work with your power supply. I suggest you sleeve yourself if it is modular or you can buy Bitfenix Alchemy Sleeved cables, which work great too because, you know, I use them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. More than awesome! What rad is that, though?


Looks like the phobya 200mm rad, not a lot of 200mm rads out there


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> It won't work with your power supply. I suggest you sleeve yourself if it is modular or you can buy Bitfenix Alchemy Sleeved cables, which work great too because, you know, I use them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. More than awesome! What rad is that, though?


Thanks for the input!









EDIT: But the Bitfenix cables are extensions. They do not connect the components to the PSU directly. Do you know of any cable kit that are not extensions and connect directly?

Thanks again!


----------



## AlDyer

^^^ You're welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Looks like the phobya 200mm rad, not a lot of 200mm rads out there


Yeah sorry didn't even notice it was 200mm. Thinking of going 360mm monsta in front, that requires some ghetto skillz, but shouldn't be too hard, right?? Famous last words








I really don't want to go with phobya's to be honest. Another option would be to go with a 360 up top and then the 240 in front, which obviously requires some cutting... Opinions?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> ^^^ You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry didn't even notice it was 200mm. Thinking of going 360mm monsta in front, that requires some ghetto skillz, but shouldn't be too hard, right?? Famous last words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to go with phobya's to be honest. Another option would be to go with a 360 up top and then the 240 in front, which obviously requires some cutting... Opinions?


I've been tempted to do the same thing. I think there's atleast one person here with a 360 monsta in front.

YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, IF YOU READ THIS, PLEASE TEACH US YOUR WAYS!









240 in front is impossible for me without attaching a new fan grill since I have no mesh left







Caused some issues with my plan to use dual 200mm fans


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wow Rec, that looks great all lit up! Are you going to put in lights for the whole build or are you only lighting up the words and whatever that fan hits?


Thabks bro. I'm going to use the lights from the words, the fans and the my cpu blocks has room for two LEDs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I've been tempted to do the same thing. I think there's atleast one person here with a 360 monsta in front.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, IF YOU READ THIS, PLEASE TEACH US YOUR WAYS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240 in front is impossible for me without attaching a new fan grill since I have no mesh left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caused some issues with my plan to use dual 200mm fans


Also I want to put another 240. That's a total of 2 x 240, 1x 200, 2 gpu blocks, 1 x CPU blocks.

Do you guys reckon my pump will be enough?


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures a tad rubbish. I have no idea how to take pictures of lights, but the lettering is perfect. The lights even. Everything looks awesome.


That is one boss light box sir. What paint did you use for it? Good ol' spray paint?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That is one boss light box sir. What paint did you use for it? Good ol' spray paint?


Thanks! Yes sir. Primer, white enamel, then black enamel


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thanks! Yes sir. Primer, white enamel, then black enamel


Surprised you didn't wrap the acrylic in carbon fiber film from 3M and then cut the letters out haha.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Surprised you didn't wrap the acrylic in carbon fiber film from 3M and then cut the letters out haha.


Haha. No it would be to much. I'm just doing little details with the carbon fiber.

Can someone tell me how to take pictures of brightly lit things?

Well good thing is that my i7 and sabertooth works








Just waiting for my gpu.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha. No it would be to much. I'm just doing little details with the carbon fiber.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to take pictures of brightly lit things?
> 
> Well good thing is that my i7 and sabertooth works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for my gpu.


Not sure but this might help you out - http://www.digital-photo-secrets.com/tip/1891/photographing-bright-lights/

Also, did you bend the acrylic for the lightbox or did you attach multiple, flat pieces? Thank you


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Not sure but this might help you out - http://www.digital-photo-secrets.com/tip/1891/photographing-bright-lights/
> 
> Also, did you bend the acrylic for the lightbox or did you attach multiple, flat pieces? Thank you


Thanks, I bent a single piece


----------



## Darylrese

haha anyone seen this? Most random post of the week...


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha. No it would be to much. I'm just doing little details with the carbon fiber.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to take pictures of brightly lit things?
> 
> Well good thing is that my i7 and sabertooth works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for my gpu.


If you have a tripod, you can mount your camera and take three consecutive photographs with different exposures. One with low exposure to capture the lights, one with high exposure to capture the dark parts and one normal one as the control. Then use photoshop to blend all three together and you will get a nice range of brightness in your photograph. Similar to HDR photography..









Alternatively, u can use ur camera or phone's HDR mode if there's one..


----------



## Gurt11

It's been a while since I posted my 600T here







a lot has changed since then, so...


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurt11*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted my 600T here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot has changed since then, so...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build man!!!!

Digging that custom side panel, that is absolutely wicked! Love your SSD mount too!


----------



## TR-909

Hello guys.Anyone tried Hydro H105 on 600T? I am trying to find relevant info on the web but aside a corsair blog post which only reports 100% compatibles cases nothing else was found.If it helps H105 is the exactly same as TT Water 2.0 Extreme.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR-909*
> 
> Hello guys.Anyone tried Hydro H105 on 600T? I am trying to find relevant info on the web but aside a corsair blog post which only reports 100% compatibles cases nothing else was found.If it helps H105 is the exactly same as TT Water 2.0 Extreme.


It would be a really close fit. You would really be able to only fit one set of fans on it. I have the H100i and the H105 is about 11mm more thick. The H105 may fit but if not, it would be because of it not clearing the motherboard. Worst case scenario you could return it for the H100(i), you could possibly mount it in the front instead of the 200mm fan, or you could offset the radiator in the top with some new fan mount holes.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurt11*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted my 600T here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot has changed since then, so...


Awesome build man. I like the white tubing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: But the Bitfenix cables are extensions. They do not connect the components to the PSU directly. Do you know of any cable kit that are not extensions and connect directly?
> 
> Thanks again!


Unfortunately you'll have to sleeve your PSU yourself or make custom cables. I have the Corsair white replacement cables you were asking about and really they leave much to be desired. They're a plasticy braid that is very difficult to manipulate due to being rather hard cables and I don't think they look particularly spectacular by any means. I'd really suggest the Bitfenix extensions despite them not connecting directly to your PSU. They're nice and soft, look great and are of very high quality due to them using a cloth sleeving. For what you get though with the Corsair kit, I think it's a pretty good value since you get a lot of cables and they do look better than the stock cables. This summer I'm planning on making my own custom cables with MDPC sleeving. My 24-pin also isn't producing as tight a voltage either as the stock Corsair one.

Gurt11, your build looks amazing. Your side panel window is probably the best I've ever seen.


----------



## TR-909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It would be a really close fit. You would really be able to only fit one set of fans on it. I have the H100i and the H105 is about 11mm more thick. The H105 may fit but if not, it would be because of it not clearing the motherboard. Worst case scenario you could return it for the H100(i), you could possibly mount it in the front instead of the 200mm fan, or you could offset the radiator in the top with some new fan mount holes.


I really dont mind a single set of fans if it could fit inside the case.It seems I am not getting any answer soon so I 'll have to go by myself on this one.Thanks for replying and sharing some ideas.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Unfortunately you'll have to sleeve your PSU yourself or make custom cables. I have the Corsair white replacement cables you were asking about and really they leave much to be desired. They're a plasticy braid that is very difficult to manipulate due to being rather hard cables and I don't think they look particularly spectacular by any means. I'd really suggest the Bitfenix extensions despite them not connecting directly to your PSU. They're nice and soft, look great and are of very high quality due to them using a cloth sleeving. For what you get though with the Corsair kit, I think it's a pretty good value since you get a lot of cables and they do look better than the stock cables. This summer I'm planning on making my own custom cables with MDPC sleeving. My 24-pin also isn't producing as tight a voltage either as the stock Corsair one.
> 
> Gurt11, your build looks amazing. Your side panel window is probably the best I've ever seen.


Thanks a lot Branish! I've been suggested the same on several other occasions so I think going custom is the only way.

Gurt11: It looks absolutely amazing! I love it!


----------



## Gurt11

Thanks for the nice comments guys









And @ahnafakeef: Yup, custom and MDPC sleeving all the way


----------



## giltyler

Here are some pics of my 600T


----------



## Recr3ational

Bought one of those E22 Combs, for £1 it works wonders.


See dont you think my £2 alternative custom backplates are so much better than the £25 EK ones.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought one of those E22 Combs, for £1 it works wonders.
> 
> 
> See dont you think my £2 alternative custom backplates are so much better than the £25 EK ones.


The backplates turned out really nice dude!

What's with the color variation of the tubing?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The backplates turned out really nice dude!
> 
> What's with the color variation of the tubing?


Haha its steam from me blowing it. I blow it to clean it.
Or vapour, one of them


----------



## roflcopter159

Nice sleeving Rec! And I agree with Krully, those backplates did turn out very well.
On a side note, thank you for all of the signature worthy quotes haha


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Oooeee nice guys! My work has been delayed, my dad couldn't get the dremel from his work this weekend. Hopefully next weekend or maybe during the week.

Arrghh it's itching sooo much, I really want to start my project.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Nice sleeving Rec! And I agree with Krully, those backplates did turn out very well.
> On a side note, thank you for all of the signature worthy quotes haha










Thats what I do. hahaha


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurt11*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted my 600T here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot has changed since then, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Super sexy


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot Branish! I've been suggested the same on several other occasions so I think going custom is the only way.
> 
> Gurt11: It looks absolutely amazing! I love it!


You're welcome


----------



## scyf3r

Updates for my 600T build have been posted. Check my sig for the link!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Updates for my 600T build have been posted. Check my sig for the link!


Looks very nice! I subbed the thread.

Good news guys! My dad is bringing the Dremel today. Going to empty my case tonight show him where he needs to cut and normally should be done by tomorrow.
So I can start by putting everything back and looking what fittings I need and where I'm gonna place my reservoir. I'll probably need some brackets or drill some holes in the case.

Exciting times!


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Looks very nice! I subbed the thread.
> 
> Good news guys! My dad is bringing the Dremel today. Going to empty my case tonight show him where he needs to cut and normally should be done by tomorrow.
> So I can start by putting everything back and looking what fittings I need and where I'm gonna place my reservoir. I'll probably need some brackets or drill some holes in the case.
> 
> Exciting times!


Congrats! The dremel is probably the most useful tool in my modding arsenal. I realised that its actually quite easy to cut acrylic sheets with the ez-lock fiberglass cutoff discs.. I just spin mine up at 18000rpm and it cuts through the acrylic very quickly and smoothly too.. Just have to be very careful of hot acrylic dust spitting back towards you. I learnt it the hard way when I was cutting acrylic with nothing but a pair of shorts on and it kept spraying on my forearms and chest...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Congrats! The dremel is probably the most useful tool in my modding arsenal. I realised that its actually quite easy to cut acrylic sheets with the ez-lock fiberglass cutoff discs.. I just spin mine up at 18000rpm and it cuts through the acrylic very quickly and smoothly too.. Just have to be very careful of hot acrylic dust spitting back towards you. I learnt it the hard way when I was cutting acrylic with nothing but a pair of shorts on and it kept spraying on my forearms and chest...


I like the hot burning feeling on my chest, it makes me feeling manly.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I like the hot burning feeling on my chest, it makes me feeling manly.


But I hate the vacuuming of the floor afterwards with all the red specks all over.. And thank God for a lack of chest hair.. Won't wanna imagine all those melted red bits getting caught in a forest of chest hair..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> But I hate the vacuuming of the floor afterwards with all the red specks all over.. And thank God for a lack of chest hair.. Won't wanna imagine all those melted red bits getting caught in a forest of chest hair..


Haha "Forest Fire".


----------



## Recr3ational

Got my free upgrade


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I've never heard of PowerColor before. I might be concerned about making sure its a legit product and not a knock-off before I put a waterblock on it.

Sorry if I'm making you worry. I tend to favor skepticism over optimism in these RMA upgrades. VisionTek taught me this lesson the hard way by trying to downgrade my RMA with a product they called an upgrade.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Got my free upgrade
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've come across quite a few of those at work. Not to scare ya, but hope you get one that's trouble free!


----------



## Recr3ational

So far so good.
Either way. Still under warranty. If it breaks then i can just ask for another one


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Got my free upgrade
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've come across quite a few of those at work. Not to scare ya, but hope you get one that's trouble free!
Click to expand...

Where do you work Krully?


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I've never heard of PowerColor before. I might be concerned about making sure its a legit product and not a knock-off before I put a waterblock on it.
> 
> Sorry if I'm making you worry. I tend to favor skepticism over optimism in these RMA upgrades. VisionTek taught me this lesson the hard way by trying to downgrade my RMA with a product they called an upgrade.


PowerColor has been around since 97. Foxconn makes most of their cards (Same ODM that makes Blackberries, Apple Products, Playstations, xboxes). Personally I've only seen them since 2004-ish but they have been around a bit. As always though, and with good reason as you say, verification never hurts.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I've never heard of PowerColor before. I might be concerned about making sure its a legit product and not a knock-off before I put a waterblock on it.
> 
> Sorry if I'm making you worry. I tend to favor skepticism over optimism in these RMA upgrades. VisionTek taught me this lesson the hard way by trying to downgrade my RMA with a product they called an upgrade.


I don't think you need to be concerned. I've had 3 PowerColor products so far and no problems at all. Had a Reference and another Non-Reference PowerColor 6950 in XFire, and now I'm using a PowerColor R9 290X


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
Starting to overclock my i7. Man its a massive learning curve.
Whats everyones load temps? What is "safe" voltage?
Mine after an hour goes up to 60c. If that was amd, Ill be scared.

Also idle is at 19-21c.
I have no idea what temps to expect so...


----------



## ssgtnubb

Not knowing the specifics of that gen of i7's I can tell you they do run hot and by that I mean alot hotter than your seeing. I'd be stoked with those temps on my i7


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Not knowing the specifics of that gen of i7's I can tell you they do run hot and by that I mean alot hotter than your seeing. I'd be stoked with those temps on my i7


Oh okay, well. That made me feel a bit better.
With AMD at 50c, I'll be turning it off. SO thanks.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> With AMD at 50c, I'll be turning it off. SO thanks.


Wait, really? I've always heard 65c is the safe limit on the 8350?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wait, really? I've always heard 65c is the safe limit on the 8350?


No you're right. 62c is "max" temp.
But i get scared at 50c


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wait, really? I've always heard 65c is the safe limit on the 8350?
> 
> 
> 
> No you're right. 62c is "max" temp.
> But i get scared at 50c
Click to expand...

Why do you get scared at 50c?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Why do you get scared at 50c?


I did with my 8350, it jumps a lot.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Looks very nice! I subbed the thread.
> 
> Good news guys! My dad is bringing the Dremel today. Going to empty my case tonight show him where he needs to cut and normally should be done by tomorrow.
> So I can start by putting everything back and looking what fittings I need and where I'm gonna place my reservoir. I'll probably need some brackets or drill some holes in the case.
> 
> Exciting times!


Awesome! Exciting times indeed


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Why do you get scared at 50c?
> 
> 
> 
> I did with my 8350, it jumps a lot.
Click to expand...

Ah, ok. That's understandable then.


----------



## charliebrown

Have not started my build yet I like this color but I might go back to all black what do you guys think


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> Starting to overclock my i7. Man its a massive learning curve.
> Whats everyones load temps? What is "safe" voltage?
> Mine after an hour goes up to 60c. If that was amd, Ill be scared.
> 
> Also idle is at 19-21c.
> I have no idea what temps to expect so...


I'm running i7-3820 @ 4.4GHz and I run at 55-60degC with an antec 920 at 50% speed. But my idle temps are around 35degC due to the hot weather. So 60degC for you sounds a little hot due to your low idle temps and plus you are using liquid cooling..


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> 
> Have not started my build yet I like this color but I might go back to all black what do you guys think


That paintjob looks awesome charlie! I vote to keep it like that.







What do your parts look like in it?


----------



## charliebrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That paintjob looks awesome charlie! I vote to keep it like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do your parts look like in it?


Nothing done yet still ordering parts have a question will a 240 rad be enough for cpu and gpu just painted don't want to cut the top if I have to go with a 360 or can I mount a 120 on back


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That paintjob looks awesome charlie! I vote to keep it like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do your parts look like in it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing done yet still ordering parts have a question will a 240 rad be enough for cpu and gpu just painted don't want to cut the top if I have to go with a 360 or can I mount a 120 on back
Click to expand...

Generally the rule is to have 120mm per component plus an extra 120mm. You could run it on a 240mm, you just might not see the temps you want to see. I know a lot of 600T owners put a 200mm rad in front. I have also seen a 120mm on the back in some builds, though I don't see that as frequently as I see the 200mm.


----------



## charliebrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Generally the rule is to have 120mm per component plus an extra 120mm. You could run it on a 240mm, you just might not see the temps you want to see. I know a lot of 600T owners put a 200mm rad in front. I have also seen a 120mm on the back in some builds, though I don't see that as frequently as I see the 200mm.


Got you thanks first time water cooling so doing my homework


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Generally the rule is to have 120mm per component plus an extra 120mm. You could run it on a 240mm, you just might not see the temps you want to see. I know a lot of 600T owners put a 200mm rad in front. I have also seen a 120mm on the back in some builds, though I don't see that as frequently as I see the 200mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Got you thanks first time water cooling so doing my homework
Click to expand...

Haha no problem. I've never actually done it myself. Though, when I get bored I build If-I-Had-The-Money set ups. I've probably done more watercooling homework than school homework at times haha.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That paintjob looks awesome charlie! I vote to keep it like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do your parts look like in it?


Yeah I'm with roflcopter159 on that one. The all black is boring. The current colour is great and very unique.


----------



## charliebrown

Thanks I'll keep it


----------



## AlDyer

With a 4770K your still good at 90, but that's when you should start considering stopping







Max volts for 24/7 should be something like 1.4,after that it isn't really worth it.
I went a little extreme with my 8350 with like 70C when I tried some extreme clocks with a Hyper 213 EVO, but it starts throttling at like 65 and 62 is the max you should go. Delid with the 4770K ftw


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1884370/width/200/height/400[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Have not started my build yet I like this color but I might go back to all black what do you guys think


Don't it looks awesome!

Guys, small question, should I let my dad cut out the mesh from the back 120mm fan?


----------



## charliebrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Don't it looks awesome!
> 
> Guys, small question, should I let my dad cut out the mesh from the back 120mm fan?


I wouldn't what is your reason for doing so


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> I wouldn't what is your reason for doing so


Airflow would be the only reason.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> Starting to overclock my i7. Man its a massive learning curve.
> Whats everyones load temps? What is "safe" voltage?
> Mine after an hour goes up to 60c. If that was amd, Ill be scared.
> 
> Also idle is at 19-21c.
> I have no idea what temps to expect so...


Hey Rec,

My 4770K was running idle temps of 38c @ 4.2GHz with a vcore of 1.19v with my old H80i fans on quiet mode and hit thermal throttling @ 100c running Asus RealBench and P95 fans max RPM.

With my custom loop it's the middle of summer here in Oz and I have idle temps of 24c and load temps with RealBench and P95 of 59c @ 4.2GHz 1.19v.

4.2 is my 24/7 OC

I have been running several suicide runs with the 4770K so far 4.4, 4.5 and topping out @ 4.611GHz stable @ 1.45v vcore, 39c idle temps, 87c load temps. @ 4.7GHz pushing my vcore up to 1.65v gave me idle temps of around 75c and I didn't get a load temp before BSOD. I've had my vcore as high as 1.78 but I don't even get a boot, it posts and gives me a black screen telling me my CPU has overheated. I dare say up to and past that its DICE or LN2 time!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey Rec,
> 
> My 4770K was running idle temps of 38c @ 4.2GHz with a vcore of 1.19v with my old H80i fans on quiet mode and hit thermal throttling @ 100c running Asus RealBench and P95 fans max RPM.
> 
> With my custom loop it's the middle of summer here in Oz and I have idle temps of 24c and load temps with RealBench and P95 of 59c @ 4.2GHz 1.19v.
> 
> 4.2 is my 24/7 OC
> 
> I have been running several suicide runs with the 4770K so far 4.4, 4.5 and topping out @ 4.611GHz stable @ 1.45v vcore, 39c idle temps, 87c load temps. @ 4.7GHz pushing my vcore up to 1.65v gave me idle temps of around 75c and I didn't get a load temp before BSOD. I've had my vcore as high as 1.78 but I don't even get a boot, it posts and gives me a black screen telling me my CPU has overheated. I dare say up to and past that its DICE or LN2 time!


Haha, mine is currently at 4.5ghz 1.3v
I think I'm missing something. Like a setting or something cos seriously I think the voltage is to high


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha, mine is currently at 4.5ghz 1.3v
> I think I'm missing something. Like a setting or something cos seriously I think the voltage is to high


1.3v @ 4.5 is pretty good, Wat are the temps at that? Haswell is all over the place with voltages to speed ratio, the silicon lottery is to blame for that, combined with Tim under the ihs. There are people out there with 4770k's getting 4.8 @ 1.22v and others getting 4.5 @ 1.45v, it's just the luck of the draw. Some need volts pumped into them like mine others are pretty economical.


----------



## carmal

My New Rig Update....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> 1.3v @ 4.5 is pretty good, Wat are the temps at that? Haswell is all over the place with voltages to speed ratio, the silicon lottery is to blame for that, combined with Tim under the ihs. There are people out there with 4770k's getting 4.8 @ 1.22v and others getting 4.5 @ 1.45v, it's just the luck of the draw. Some need volts pumped into them like mine others are pretty economical.


Oh that makes much more sense haha.

Well my temps are idle:27-29c after 1 hour prime95: 58-61c

Thing is it peaks sometimes and that worries me. I mean its at 50c let say, and it could jump to 58c for a second and go back down.

At least my rigs done


----------



## Zillerella

It looks so good Rec


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh that makes much more sense haha.
> 
> Well my temps are idle:27-29c after 1 hour prime95: 58-61c
> 
> Thing is it peaks sometimes and that worries me. I mean its at 50c let say, and it could jump to 58c for a second and go back down.
> 
> At least my rigs done


Marvelous...terbaik


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Marvelous...terbaik


Yours is awesome too brother! Keep it up!
Whats yours temps like?


----------



## Gurt11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Super sexy


Thanks mate ^^


----------



## Darylrese

Adz, your build looks amazing! Love the blue tubing and LED's

Love the braided cables too...where did you get them?


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yours is awesome too brother! Keep it up!
> Whats yours temps like?


my temps on idle not so good...38c...so weirdo...hits on prime95 just 15 min hits 90c...but for the gpu on load never reach 65c...

what happen temp on my CPU..???


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Adz, your build looks amazing! Love the blue tubing and LED's
> 
> Love the braided cables too...where did you get them?


Adz? If you're talking to me then the cables I braided myself. If you follow my build log you would of known that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> my temps on idle not so good...38c...so weirdo...hits on prime95 just 15 min hits 90c...but for the gpu on load never reach 65c...
> 
> what happen temp on my CPU..???


To much voltage maybe? What clocks are you running?

Here's a thought. In Malaysia if you want a fish tank you need like a cooler to cool the water. Maybe you can attach it to the res and make the water cooler. The problem on Malaysia is the ambient temp is way high to start with. Just an idea


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Adz? If you're talking to me then the cables I braided myself. If you follow my build log you would of known that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To much voltage maybe? What clocks are you running?
> 
> Here's a thought. In Malaysia if you want a fish tank you need like a cooler to cool the water. Maybe you can attach it to the res and make the water cooler. The problem on Malaysia is the ambient temp is way high to start with. Just an idea


just clock to 4.2 ghz...volt = 1.280...ermmm...good idea...but i've no idea to cool the water..


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh that makes much more sense haha.
> 
> Well my temps are idle:27-29c after 1 hour prime95: 58-61c
> 
> Thing is it peaks sometimes and that worries me. I mean its at 50c let say, and it could jump to 58c for a second and go back down.
> 
> At least my rigs done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It looks amazing! I bet its nice to see all your hard work pay off.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Az, a good benchmark to see how good your chip is to see if you can do 4.4Ghz at 1.2v. If it can do that, its probably a golden chip. But if you're unlucky like me, I only managed 1.312v for my 4.4Ghz OC.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> It looks amazing! I bet its nice to see all your hard work pay off.


Thanks means alot. It took me ages, but worth it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Az, a good benchmark to see how good your chip is to see if you can do 4.4Ghz at 1.2v. If it can do that, its probably a golden chip. But if you're unlucky like me, I only managed 1.312v for my 4.4Ghz OC.


I don't think i can. I think I can get 4.2 at 1.25 maybe. Ill give it a go.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Airflow would be the only reason.


I wouldn't just because the aesthetics will likely suffer. I've yet to see someone do that and make it look stock. You could challenge your dad to cut your case blindfolded though.









@Recr3ational, Project Carbon looks great! I'm loving that PSU shroud.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Where do you work Krully?


One of the larger Swedish etailers as a customer service rep. We got a fairly large batch of Powercolor cards and there's been a few problems with a few of em. Not that many, but considerably more than usual for cards of that range.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I wouldn't just because the aesthetics will likely suffer. I've yet to see someone do that and make it look stock. You could challenge your dad to cut your case blindfolded though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Recr3ational, Project Carbon looks great! I'm loving that PSU shroud.


I cut out my mesh out back while I was already cutting everything out. Don't regret it but it does look a bit strange.


----------



## Recr3ational

Yo guys.
What power saving settings am I supposed to turn on for intel? I reckon that's the thing I'm missing. Cos my cpu can't be stable at 4.5 with anything below 1.35v now. I've messed around with the bios to much and messed it up.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I cut out my mesh out back while I was already cutting everything out. Don't regret it but it does look a bit strange.


There's nothing wrong with doing that. I just think it's not worth doing for the negligible performance increase unless you can make it look like it's part of the original design of the case. Unless of course it's being done for intake and unbearable noises are being emitted much like the front stock fan.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yo guys.
> What power saving settings am I supposed to turn on for intel? I reckon that's the thing I'm missing. Cos my cpu can't be stable at 4.5 with anything below 1.35v now. I've messed around with the bios to much and messed it up.


Do you have an option to enable Turbo Mode?

With my Sandy Bridge cpu I don't do anything to set voltage. I just turn on Turbo Mode, set the upper limit multiplier to something like 46 if I want a 4.6 gHz OC and then I let the BIOS select the voltage that is needed to maintain the overclock.

The trick to this type of OC is utilities like CPU-Z will report your clock speeds as being at stock speeds until an application needs additional processing overhead and then the BIOS will speed up the cpu to what is needed to complete the task.

I know with my Sabertooth Z77 and Sandy Bridge cpu this is the preferred method to use for over-clocking. A manual oc is still possible, but then you are running your CPU at max speeds for every task it does with a constant voltage rate applied to the cpu, which shortens its life marginally. Using Turbo Mode allows the OC to scale with the amount of data that needs to be processed so you are using minimum clock speeds and voltage as much as possible.

*EDIT: I did a search on Turbo Mode for the Z87 chipset you have and it looks like Turbo Mode isn't the solution for Haswell like it was for Sandy Bridge. I did find this link though.*

http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

And the case is disassembled! What a mess, I don't have enough room.

Won't cut the back mesh than.









thx guys

I still have to find a solution for my Hdd's


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Do you have an option to enable Turbo Mode?
> 
> With my Sandy Bridge cpu I don't do anything to set voltage. I just turn on Turbo Mode, set the upper limit multiplier to something like 46 if I want a 4.6 gHz OC and then I let the BIOS select the voltage that is needed to maintain the overclock.
> 
> The trick to this type of OC is utilities like CPU-Z will report your clock speeds as being at stock speeds until an application needs additional processing overhead and then the BIOS will speed up the cpu to what is needed to complete the task.
> 
> I know with my Sabertooth Z77 and Sandy Bridge cpu this is the preferred method to use for over-clocking. A manual oc is still possible, but then you are running your CPU at max speeds for every task it does with a constant voltage rate applied to the cpu, which shortens its life marginally. Using Turbo Mode allows the OC to scale with the amount of data that needs to be processed so you are using minimum clock speeds and voltage as much as possible.
> 
> *EDIT: I did a search on Turbo Mode for the Z87 chipset you have and it looks like Turbo Mode isn't the solution for Haswell like it was for Sandy Bridge. I did find this link though.*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell


You're a star, rep.
Thanks I'll read through it.

Edit: Wow he basically just up the multiplier and voltage. That's it. No LLC or anything.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-




----------



## Recr3ational

Pro modder Sparkles.


----------



## djriful

You have a very green room.


----------



## Recr3ational

I'm so confused right now. Is anyone here with a knowledge of basic wiring haha.
Can you tell me what's the difference between a 3 pin fan wire and the 2 pin fan wire which comes with the fan controller?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm so confused right now. Is anyone here with a knowledge of basic wiring haha.
> Can you tell me what's the difference between a 3 pin fan wire and the 2 pin fan wire which comes with the fan controller?


I'm not entirely sure this will clear up your confusion, but this is what I was able to find. You skip down to the sections talking about 2-pin and 3-pin fans probably.

http://www.pcbheaven.com/wikipages/How_PC_Fans_Work/


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure this will clear up your confusion, but this is what I was able to find. You skip down to the sections talking about 2-pin and 3-pin fans probably.
> 
> http://www.pcbheaven.com/wikipages/How_PC_Fans_Work/


They're gonna be suspicious in a min after tha amount of REPs I'm giving you.
Thanks again man. Now I can rig my broken fan connector with a fan extension


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Do you have an option to enable Turbo Mode?
> 
> With my Sandy Bridge cpu I don't do anything to set voltage. I just turn on Turbo Mode, set the upper limit multiplier to something like 46 if I want a 4.6 gHz OC and then I let the BIOS select the voltage that is needed to maintain the overclock.
> 
> The trick to this type of OC is utilities like CPU-Z will report your clock speeds as being at stock speeds until an application needs additional processing overhead and then the BIOS will speed up the cpu to what is needed to complete the task.
> 
> I know with my Sabertooth Z77 and Sandy Bridge cpu this is the preferred method to use for over-clocking. A manual oc is still possible, but then you are running your CPU at max speeds for every task it does with a constant voltage rate applied to the cpu, which shortens its life marginally. Using Turbo Mode allows the OC to scale with the amount of data that needs to be processed so you are using minimum clock speeds and voltage as much as possible.
> 
> *EDIT: I did a search on Turbo Mode for the Z87 chipset you have and it looks like Turbo Mode isn't the solution for Haswell like it was for Sandy Bridge. I did find this link though.*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You're a star, rep.
> Thanks I'll read through it.
> 
> Edit: Wow he basically just up the multiplier and voltage. That's it. No LLC or anything.


The problem with haswell over Sandy is because of the thermal issues you can't just leave your voltage at auto, you need to set it manually or as an adaptive voltage. Auto will just keep feeding it volts until it hits its thermal limit. Pushing 4.6ghz on auto voltage can potentially draw as much as 1.8 v.

It's not quite as simple as sandy, just upping your multiplier and voltage, or leaving auto.

Turbo mode enabled from my experience helps with the idle state but can affect the stability of the oc.

Enabling Intel speed step will aid in pushing your clock speed down when idle.


----------



## Buttsy

Double post, stupid phone


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> And the case is disassembled! What a mess, I don't have enough room.
> 
> Won't cut the back mesh than.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx guys
> 
> I still have to find a solution for my Hdd's


From your sig and your pictures, I'm assuming you have two HDDs in a 5.25" bay kit and then an SSD? Are you losing access to your bays? if not I would keep them there and then just mount the SSD with either velcro or a mounting bracket behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You're a star, rep.
> Thanks I'll read through it.
> 
> Edit: Wow he basically just up the multiplier and voltage. That's it. No LLC or anything.


I can pm my BIOS settings for up to 4.8 GHz tomorrow if you want to.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> And the case is disassembled! What a mess, I don't have enough room.
> 
> Won't cut the back mesh than.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx guys
> 
> I still have to find a solution for my Hdd's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your sig and your pictures, I'm assuming you have two HDDs in a 5.25" bay kit and then an SSD? Are you losing access to your bays? if not I would keep them there and then just mount the SSD with either velcro or a mounting bracket behind the motherboard tray.
Click to expand...

I'm not rea


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Damn it, stupid phone. Okay so what I wanted to type. I'm not losing access, though what I'm using now has the drives sticking out too much and I'm not sure yet but I think my reservoir will be in the way.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Damn it, stupid phone. Okay so what I wanted to type. I'm not losing access, though what I'm using now has the drives sticking out too much and I'm not sure yet but I think my reservoir will be in the way.


Ah, gotcha. I've seen people try to mount them behind the mobo tray aswell, but it always looked like it was a tight squeeze to me. You could try that. Other option would be to run them externally. If you have eSATA on your mobo it wouldn't be difficult although USB is an option. It really depends how you split your data and what you can get away with on only your SSD.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> The problem with haswell over Sandy is because of the thermal issues you can't just leave your voltage at auto, you need to set it manually or as an adaptive voltage. Auto will just keep feeding it volts until it hits its thermal limit. Pushing 4.6ghz on auto voltage can potentially draw as much as 1.8 v.
> 
> It's not quite as simple as sandy, just upping your multiplier and voltage, or leaving auto.
> 
> Turbo mode enabled from my experience helps with the idle state but can affect the stability of the oc.
> 
> Enabling Intel speed step will aid in pushing your clock speed down when idle.


What do I need to turn off? Because I have no idea. What I'm doing is leaving my clocks at 4.5. I have no idea how to oc intel. So many different things to consider. Can't I just use a certain voltage and clocks and if it's stable then, that's that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I can pm my BIOS settings for up to 4.8 GHz tomorrow if you want to.


Yes please mate. I'll just use yours as a base line.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh that makes much more sense haha.
> 
> Well my temps are idle:27-29c after 1 hour prime95: 58-61c
> 
> Thing is it peaks sometimes and that worries me. I mean its at 50c let say, and it could jump to 58c for a second and go back down.
> 
> At least my rigs done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really loving this AZ,well done on the build,its awesome....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What do I need to turn off? Because I have no idea. What I'm doing is leaving my clocks at 4.5. I have no idea how to oc intel. So many different things to consider. Can't I just use a certain voltage and clocks and if it's stable then, that's that.
> Yes please mate. I'll just use yours as a base line.


Ill take down my OC settings when I get home from work for you dude. The 4670k overclocks slightly different to the 4770k so AlDyers may not work as well.

Check out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide

Also check out YouTube for the ASUS North America channel, Jay does a good OC Guide for 4770k as well as Tiny Tom Logan (Overclock3D) Both have good OC guides.

And ill copy down all my settings for you.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Ill take down my OC settings when I get home from work for you dude. The 4670k overclocks slightly different to the 4770k so AlDyers may not work as well.
> 
> Check out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
> 
> Also check out YouTube for the ASUS North America channel, Jay does a good OC Guide for 4770k as well as Tiny Tom Logan (Overclock3D) Both have good OC guides.
> 
> And ill copy down all my settings for you.


Thanks man. It will give me the rough idea of what Im supposed to do. I really appreciate it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Really loving this AZ,well done on the build,its awesome....


Thanks mate. Im happy with it.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thanks man. It will give me the rough idea of what Im supposed to do. I really appreciate it.


No worries at all









If you get a chance, check out that ASUS OC Guide on Youtube, its specially for ASUS boards and covers all the Z87 range.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> No worries at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get a chance, check out that ASUS OC Guide on Youtube, its specially for ASUS boards and covers all the Z87 range.


I have, I was spending like 5 hours on it yesterday, but they keep talking about adaptive voltage and offsets and stuff. That's way over my head. I have no idea what im supposed to do haha.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey buttsy did you get rid of those air bubbles in the loop...?


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I have, I was spending like 5 hours on it yesterday, but they keep talking about adaptive voltage and offsets and stuff. That's way over my head. I have no idea what im supposed to do haha.


Lol, that's understandable, its fairly a technical video lol. The best thing I've found about OCing Haswell is unless you pump some crazy voltages into it you cant really do to much to break it, if you have issues with an oc just reset CMOS and go again. But 4.5GHz @ 1.3v is a pretty good oc for Haswell dude. Haswell overclocks very poorly due to thermal limitations. I don't know if you will get much better than that speed and vcore, I was blown away that my 4770k hit 4.6, but I had to pump up my voltage manually to 1.45v for a stable 4.6. Mine is batch 310 which was a poor yield batch, batch 312 from memory was the best. Maybe your expecting too much from it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey buttsy did you get rid of those air bubbles in the loop...?


Aww bro, been an issue but its bleeding slowly, the fluid in my res has dropped about an inch, so there were quite a few air bubbles in it. I just got my full cover Maximus 6 Extreme block so when I have holidays in March ill strip it down and change it so my GPUs run into my Reservoir and my res gravity feeds into the pump. Atm my GPUs run into the pump, then the pump runs into the res. I think switching will assist in bleeding faster cuz the air won't have to pass thru the pump to bleed out the res.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Lol, that's understandable, its fairly a technical video lol. The best thing I've found about OCing Haswell is unless you pump some crazy voltages into it you cant really do to much to break it, if you have issues with an oc just reset CMOS and go again. But 4.5GHz @ 1.3v is a pretty good oc for Haswell dude. Haswell overclocks very poorly due to thermal limitations. I don't know if you will get much better than that speed and vcore, I was blown away that my 4770k hit 4.6, but I had to pump up my voltage manually to 1.45v for a stable 4.6. Mine is batch 310 which was a poor yield batch, batch 312 from memory was the best. Maybe your expecting too much from it?
> 
> Aww bro, been an issue but its bleeding slowly, the fluid in my res has dropped about an inch, so there were quite a few air bubbles in it. I just got my full cover Maximus 6 Extreme block so when I have holidays in March ill strip it down and change it so my GPUs run into my Reservoir and my res gravity feeds into the pump. Atm my GPUs run into the pump, then the pump runs into the res. I think switching will assist in bleeding faster cuz the air won't have to pass thru the pump to bleed out the res.


You're probably right. I'm just seeing what it can do. It is nearly a weeks wages so I'm trying to get most out of it


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Lol, that's understandable, its fairly a technical video lol. The best thing I've found about OCing Haswell is unless you pump some crazy voltages into it you cant really do to much to break it, if you have issues with an oc just reset CMOS and go again. But 4.5GHz @ 1.3v is a pretty good oc for Haswell dude. Haswell overclocks very poorly due to thermal limitations. I don't know if you will get much better than that speed and vcore, I was blown away that my 4770k hit 4.6, but I had to pump up my voltage manually to 1.45v for a stable 4.6. Mine is batch 310 which was a poor yield batch, batch 312 from memory was the best. Maybe your expecting too much from it?
> 
> Aww bro, been an issue but its bleeding slowly, the fluid in my res has dropped about an inch, so there were quite a few air bubbles in it. I just got my full cover Maximus 6 Extreme block so when I have holidays in March ill strip it down and change it so my GPUs run into my Reservoir and my res gravity feeds into the pump. Atm my GPUs run into the pump, then the pump runs into the res. I think switching will assist in bleeding faster cuz the air won't have to pass thru the pump to bleed out the res.


Holy smoke buttsy you are going all out with the loop (Maximus 6 Extreme block )....







The only other thing i may add to mine is another 240 rad (still not sure) and maybe some evga backplates for my cards....


----------



## scyf3r

Just curious, guys. For those who cover their PSU with a PSU cover, do you guys still sleeve the entire cable or just the parts that are exposed? And do you guys still cut them to length?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Just curious, guys. For those who cover their PSU with a PSU cover, do you guys still sleeve the entire cable or just the parts that are exposed? And do you guys still cut them to length?


It's up to you. If you don't want to sleeve the whole psu. Sleeve custom extensions. It's so much easier plus saves you time later on when your upgrading. Just make sure what ever you do that the cables are protected.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Holy smoke buttsy you are going all out with the loop (Maximus 6 Extreme block )....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other thing i may add to mine is another 240 rad (still not sure) and maybe some evga backplates for my cards....


Aww nice! Lol yeah going all out, I figured it was my first loop I may as well go the whole hog. Plus I still have my 120mm rad to add in with the new block.

I decided to go a full mobo block cuz my vrms were heating up quite significantly pushing high voltages on my 4770k doing suicide runs. I'm keen on getting my hands on a 4790k when they come out to see how the thermals are on it.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Aww nice! Lol yeah going all out, I figured it was my first loop I may as well go the whole hog. Plus I still have my 120mm rad to add in with the new block.
> 
> I decided to go a full mobo block cuz my vrms were heating up quite significantly pushing high voltages on my 4770k doing suicide runs. I'm keen on getting my hands on a 4790k when they come out to see how the thermals are on it.


I really want another rad but cnt be bothered pulling down my loop again....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I really want another rad but cnt be bothered pulling down my loop again....


I can completely understand that Bro, this will be my last time for a while. Lol I should have put quick disconnects on everything! Draining, filling and bleeding is a pain if your struggling for time.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> I can completely understand that Bro, this will be my last time for a while. Lol I should have put quick disconnects on everything! Draining, filling and bleeding is a pain if your struggling for time.


I have said that too many a time (this will be my last time for a while/pulling down the loop)....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I have said that too many a time (this will be my last time for a while/pulling down the loop)....


Haha! Once this M6E block goes on I don't think there is much more I can upgrade, plus the wife will kill me if I don't start spending time fixing a few things around the house. You know what they say, happy wife happy life


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Haha! Once this M6E block goes on I don't think there is much more I can upgrade, plus the wife will kill me if I don't start spending time fixing a few things around the house. You know what they say, happy wife happy life


Hahahahaha....I'm already in the dog house for letting my wife know i want to upgrade to another rad....I have told her about 3 times that i'm done adding more stuff,keep telling her its 99.9% finished....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hahahahaha....I'm already in the dog house for letting my wife know i want to upgrade to another rad....I have told her about 3 times that i'm done adding more stuff,keep telling her its 99.9% finished....


Hahahaha! Aww Bro I feel sorry for you, it's no good being in the dog house, I'm not there quite yet but I think I should stop before I awaken the dragon! Lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Buttsy, I've managed to get 4.5 stable again. I think I'm just gonna leave it there. Haha

Anyone with AMD. Why does my gpu is always at max clock even at idle? I've been researching and it seems that it's only with AMD. (I think)


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Damn it, stupid phone. Okay so what I wanted to type. I'm not losing access, though what I'm using now has the drives sticking out too much and I'm not sure yet but I think my reservoir will be in the way.


Ice Reign's suggestion of having something like a NAS enclosure for your HDD's is a good idea if you don't like the way the drives stick out of your 5.25" bays. I found with the way my setup is, my case just cooks my hard drives as the warm air from the front radiator when gaming, makes my WD 2TB hit 65C which is way too hot. Front mounted monsta rad in the 600T was a bad idea. I know you're not going to be mounting your HDD's in front of your rad so you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Marvelous...terbaik


Hey, can you guys go read the rules on the first page about re-posting long chains of pictures?

Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> The problem with haswell over Sandy is because of the thermal issues you can't just leave your voltage at auto, you need to set it manually or as an adaptive voltage. Auto will just keep feeding it volts until it hits its thermal limit. Pushing 4.6ghz on auto voltage can potentially draw as much as 1.8 v.
> 
> It's not quite as simple as sandy, just upping your multiplier and voltage, or leaving auto.
> 
> Turbo mode enabled from my experience helps with the idle state but can affect the stability of the oc.
> 
> Enabling Intel speed step will aid in pushing your clock speed down when idle.


I'm running a 4770K on a Sabertooth Z87, and I overclocked it the same way as my Sandy Bridge 2500K. I set it to "auto", it overclocked up to 4.2GHZ, and afterwords I increased the multiplier to 45. Both systems are running stable at 4.5 GHz, with the 4770K only at 33c when idle, and at a max of about about 85c using Prime 95 for 30 minutes and an ambient of 25c.

I don't see what all the fuss is about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Buttsy, I've managed to get 4.5 stable again. I think I'm just gonna leave it there. Haha
> 
> Anyone with AMD. Why does my gpu is always at max clock even at idle? I've been researching and it seems that it's only with AMD. (I think)


I had that issue on my 6970 cards. Turned out to be driver problems. I assume you're using a fresh Windows install? That's strange because when it happened to me it was after having the drivers updated about 6 times over a year or so. I think you should try uninstalling the drivers and reinstalling them again. You can check AMDs website if you need to, they have an uninstaller there somewhere. That's what I ended up using to correct that and some other problems with my cards.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm running a 4770K on a Sabertooth Z87, and I overclocked it the same way as my Sandy Bridge 2500K. I set it to "auto", it overclocked up to 4.2GHZ, and afterwords I increased the multiplier to 45. Both systems are running stable at 4.5 GHz, with the 4770K only at 33c when idle, and at a max of about about 85c using Prime 95 for 30 minutes and an ambient of 25c.
> 
> I don't see what all the fuss is about.


The fuss is only to do with the thermals, if your running a custom loop its not a big issue to be too concerned about unless your an overclocker looking to really push it, but if your running an AIO or on air it can be a big issue. I don't know how much you have read on Haswell but the issue is heat. If you OC and leave your voltage at AUTO, the CPU will use as MUCH voltage as required to gain stability, AUTO lets the BIOS alternate the vcore voltage with no limits. With an OC of 4.5GHz on AUTO like yours, your CPU could be drawing 0.95v at idle, but if you have a not so great quality chip it may pull 1.55v to attain a stable OC @ 4.5 at load which is a lot of voltage and a lot of heat. A really really good chip will hit 4.8+ no worries @ 1.2 - 1.3v but not a lot of Haswell chips can do those speeds at those volts. Most require a lot of voltage to attain decent overclocks. Mine for example requires 1.19v to be stable 24/7 @ 4.2, but requires a massive jump to 1.35v @ 4.4 and then 1.45v @ 4.611.

I could never achieve that with an AIO because it was way to hot. It hit 100c and throttled back to stock.

Its not an issue with a modest overclock of 4.0 - 4.3GHz @ 1.2 - 1.3v, but if your looking for speeds above that, that's where it becomes an issue.

Because Haswell has big issues with yield/chip quality some people struggle to get 4.4GHz+ because it requires voltages that exceed what AIO/Air can dissipate in heat. Sandy Bridge had none of the real heat issues Haswell has.

The idea is all about controlling how hot it runs and how much voltage it chews. If its set to AUTO and is pushing 1.4v + to get good overclocks its gonna run hot. If it stable at 1.3 with a fully manual setting its gonna run cooler.

EDIT: If you played around with your vcore manually/adaptive Merg you may find your temps stay the same idle but drop under load because its not using unnecessary voltage.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Buttsy, I've managed to get 4.5 stable again. I think I'm just gonna leave it there. Haha


Sounds pretty good to me dude  I have taken screen shots of my BIOS, I will PM them to you soon.


----------



## Mergatroid

If it over-volts it enough for the best stability, and the heat isn't too high, then that's exactly what I want. I wouldn't want to back off the voltage if it's going to reduce the stability.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> If it over-volts it enough for the best stability, and the heat isn't too high, then that's exactly what I want. I wouldn't want to back off the voltage if it's going to reduce the stability.


I think you could be missing the point. The point is taking control of the voltage. Over-volting using Auto can create spikes in voltage, causing big spikes in heat. Your CPU may only need 1.42v to be rock solid stable, but at load, Auto is occasionally feeding it spikes of 1.49v. There is no upper limit to how far it will jump. Using a user defined vcore you may find it rock solid @ 1.40v lessening heat. Just because its set to Auto doesn't mean it will stop feeding it volts and completely hover at the right vcore.

If that's all you require is a modest overclock with fairly good thermals that awesome







Myself I like complete control over my vcore so I can run with the best thermals/speed. OCed to 4.2 on Auto for me pushed 1.22v at max load, I reduced that to 1.19v using manual/adaptive and my OC is as rock solid as it was on Auto. Plus I got a 2c drop per core across all 4 cores.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yo guys.
> What power saving settings am I supposed to turn on for intel? I reckon that's the thing I'm missing. Cos my cpu can't be stable at 4.5 with anything below 1.35v now. I've messed around with the bios to much and messed it up.


Well for a 4.5ghz you at least don't need to turn them off C1E, C3/C6 states, EIST, CPU thermal monitor. But for anything higher than 4.5ghz i would say you should disable all of them except for PLL Overvoltage which is very important for most OC's over that frequency, at least nearing the 5ghz range. Also the PLL voltage (not overvoltage) should be between 1.700v - 1750v for high overclocks, in theory that would mean you don't have to have as high a Vcore.

LLC should also be enabled at about lvl 4-5. At lvl 5 it just keeps the Vcore as close to the specified voltage as possible under load, at lvl 4 it will try and lower it a bit, 6 or higher will pretty much give you Vboost meaning the voltage is just higher than specified. Enabling LLC in general though will make the jump in voltage from idle to load much less severe pretty much circumventing Vdroop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> The problem with haswell over Sandy is because of the thermal issues you can't just leave your voltage at auto, you need to set it manually or as an adaptive voltage. Auto will just keep feeding it volts until it hits its thermal limit. Pushing 4.6ghz on auto voltage can potentially draw as much as 1.8 v.
> 
> It's not quite as simple as sandy, just upping your multiplier and voltage, or leaving auto.
> 
> Turbo mode enabled from my experience helps with the idle state but can affect the stability of the oc.
> 
> Enabling Intel speed step will aid in pushing your clock speed down when idle.


Yes indeed leaving voltage/PLL on auto is quite bad, i can go as far as to say even on SB which i still use it's pretty bad for anything around 4.5ghz, at least in my experience.

I'm currently running my i5 2500K @ 4.7ghz at 1.39v with a max load temp of 70c in Prime95 blend mode, not too bad but i can't say i won the silicone lottery by any stretch though it's not the worst either. One thing i do know for sure is if i don't enable PLL Overvoltage at anything higher than 4.5ghz it simple wont boot up so that's a must (but it should be a must for most people really) Also tried 5ghz but i had to run it at about 1.48v which is a bit too high for my liking, anything over 1.40v is already a bit worrying, and the benefits aren't great enough for me to degrade my CPU that much for a bit of extra performance that you're really only gonna see in benchmarks.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Sounds pretty good to me dude  I have taken screen shots of my BIOS, I will PM them to you soon.


Wow. Thanks for taking your time to do that. Really really appreciate it.
I think im over thinking it. As i was looking at your settings most of em are on auto.
I think because on AMD its so much more complicated? Maybe. Anyway I basically copied your 4.5 but cnaged a few of its values.

I was wondering did you turn Turbo and EIST ( is that what its called?) off?
Thanks man. Definitely earned a REP


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Wow. Thanks for taking your time to do that. Really really appreciate it.
> I think im over thinking it. As i was looking at your settings most of em are on auto.
> I think because on AMD its so much more complicated? Maybe. Anyway I basically copied your 4.5 but cnaged a few of its values.
> 
> I was wondering did you turn Turbo and EIST ( is that what its called?) off?
> Thanks man. Definitely earned a REP


If you have power states enabled then just leave EIST on as well, if not disable it. I have all of it disabled but that's just because i don't like the thought of it throttling speeds to save power. Turbo on and off doesn't really affect performance all that much, I've seen no difference from on and off personally.

Also enable LLC at lvl 4-5(medium or so if not levels) which helps on Vdroop, i do it on any OC tbh.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> If you have power states enabled then just leave EIST on as well, if not disable it. I have all of it disabled but that's just because i don't like the thought of it throttling speeds to save power. Turbo on and off doesn't really affect performance all that much, I've seen no difference from on and off personally.
> 
> Also enable LLC at lvl 4-5(medium or so if not levels) which helps on Vdroop, i do it on any OC tbh.


Ooo thanks man. I forgot about LLC. It's seems all right at the moment with Turbo on. So I'll just leave it be I think.


----------



## iineedfire

Hey guys n gals.
If some peeps could check out my query here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466520/600t-airflow-guidance#post_21766555
I would greatly appreciate any input!









Keep up the amazing rigs guys really inspiring builds in this thread!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Ooo thanks man. I forgot about LLC. It's seems all right at the moment with Turbo on. So I'll just leave it be I think.


No problem dude, yeah Turbo on or off is fine honestly i leave it on as well, don't see a reason to change it since it's on by default, at least in my case. It's not going to affect stability on or off so yeah no worries. And been fiddling with CPU OC'ing for a while now, the ol' 2500K is still going strong after 3 years with 4.5ghz+ (never had it at stock speeds) But i can't wait to switch out some components, but again no hurry, there are no games benefiting from it anyway.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

A little sidenote for those who might be interested in Titanfall, the beta sign ups are open here: http://www.titanfall.com/beta


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iineedfire*
> 
> Hey guys n gals.
> If some peeps could check out my query here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466520/600t-airflow-guidance#post_21766555
> I would greatly appreciate any input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the amazing rigs guys really inspiring builds in this thread!


According to your diagram, it seems like you are having all your fans blowing out of the case. This refers to the one behind, the three on top and the two in front. This is not very good as it will lead to areas in your case that are untouched. imagine this: As all the fans are trying to suck air out of the case, air will try to enter from every hole in the case and flow directly to the fans. This means all the corners are effectively untouched. and you will also have a major issue with dust trapped in the case since all the air that is coming in is unfiltered.

If you want to ensure that there is absolutely no place in the case that is not touched by moving air, you would want to change all the fans to be sucking air in to create a positive pressure within the case. this forces the air to circulate throughout the entire case and force itself out of any hole available, thus air will only enter from the fans which you can filter. This is the setup that I am employing too, together with a AIO cpu cooler sucking air in from the rear.

As for your second question about 2x120mm in front, I am able to fit 2x140mm fans in the front so 2x120 would not be a problem. you probably would want to cut out the required holes onto the front mesh so that air can flow in better too. As for the top, 3x120mm is not an issue either but you would have to cut an additional hole for the third fan. you can look at my build log for details about the top and front panel holes.


----------



## Recr3ational

Why is foam sheets so bloody expensive?
It's more expensive than acrylic :/


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Why is foam sheets so bloody expensive?
> It's more expensive than acrylic :/


What kinda foam sheets are you referring to? Those sound proofing ones?

acrylic costs just US$4 for a 24in by 24in by 1/8in for me in Singapore though..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> What kinda foam sheets are you referring to? Those sound proofing ones?
> 
> acrylic costs just US$4 for a 24in by 24in by 1/8in for me in Singapore though..


No just foam like "arts and crafts". Acrylic in the uk is super cheap too.
I only need it because I stabbed a screw driver in my top panel.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No just foam like "arts and crafts". Acrylic in the uk is super cheap too.
> I only need it because I stabbed a screw driver in my top panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gosh.. I love these fans of yours.. if only they came in all white versions.. :/


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Gosh.. I love these fans of yours.. if only they came in all white versions.. :/


Just bring out the spray cans!









I got a pair of black AP-15's turned out really well.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Just bring out the spray cans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a pair of black AP-15's turned out really well.


Yeah man. I got the XSPC fan at the back painted blue. B-e-a-utiful.

As we're on about fans. I'm so tempted to buy Sharks. They're so sexy looking. Put a blue one in the back


----------



## Darylrese

Aerocool one?

I saw those when I was looking for fans but the specs didn't really get me too excited.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Aerocool one?
> 
> I saw those when I was looking for fans but the specs didn't really get me too excited.


Yeah me either. They're well loud as well. My exhaust isn't even running to be fair. Might just get one for the looks


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I'm on the fence about painting fans. In theory, paint adds mass to the fan blades and can impact balance and airflow ever so slightly. In most cases it probably doesn't matter, but I could see it reducing the lifespan of the fan by stressing the bearings more than usual. The difference is so small it's practically impossible to measure, but I just can't push the idea out of my head that it changes the fan's performance in ways that aren't entirely predictable.

I think most of my concerns in this area stem from my interest in hobby-grade RC helicopters. A single drop of super glue on a rotor blade can significantly change the balance and flight characteristics of a helicopter and make it incredibly unstable when it's spinning at 2000+ rpms. Knowing how subtle changes in the weight of a single fan blade can impact the flight of a helicopter, I'm very hesitant to do anything to a fan that involves changing weight or balance. Even the amount of noise that is created as the rotor blade's spin increased after using a few drops of super glue to repair a crack.

For PC fans though, it probably doesn't matter, I just can't get it out of my head.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Guys! Help needed!

So the front mesh is cutout and the top for the 360 rad is also cut. Now I have a question regarding the 200mm phobya rad. It's not fitting, so I need to cut something from the 5,25' bay, anyone have a pic of that? What exactly do I cut?

Thx

Oh I actually want to paint the corsair fanrings green, but that's not the same ofcourse.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'm on the fence about painting fans. In theory, paint adds mass to the fan blades and can impact balance and airflow ever so slightly. In most cases it probably doesn't matter, but I could see it reducing the lifespan of the fan by stressing the bearings more than usual. The difference is so small it's practically impossible to measure, but I just can't push the idea out of my head that it changes the fan's performance in ways that aren't entirely predictable.
> 
> I think most of my concerns in this area stem from my interest in hobby-grade RC helicopters. A single drop of super glue on a rotor blade can significantly change the balance and flight characteristics of a helicopter and make it incredibly unstable when it's spinning at 2000+ rpms. Knowing how subtle changes in the weight of a single fan blade can impact the flight of a helicopter, I'm very hesitant to do anything to a fan that involves changing weight or balance. Even the amount of noise that is created as the rotor blade's spin increased after using a few drops of super glue to repair a crack.
> 
> For PC fans though, it probably doesn't matter, I just can't get it out of my head.


Get to the CHOPPA! I've always wanted one. I had a glider once it was awesome. I don't have the place to fly a helicopter. I do have a cheap chinook though. That's flys pretty decent too.

Also with the weight and balance. After a few thin coats of enamel paint. I can tell it made my fans worse. Not performance wise but noise. It's still pretty quiet though.

Edit: it could either be the paint or the fact that I took it apart and maybe I didn't put it back in properly.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys! Help needed!
> 
> So the front mesh is cutout and the top for the 360 rad is also cut. Now I have a question regarding the 200mm phobya rad. It's not fitting, so I need to cut something from the 5,25' bay, anyone have a pic of that? What exactly do I cut?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Oh I actually want to paint the corsair fanrings green, but that's not the same ofcourse.


You basically have to cut out the floor of the optical Bay cage, don't have a pic since I haven't done it myself. You can also turn the rad around but that makes it harder to bleed etc.

Regarding the fans, I didn't see any notable differences in sound on my fans. However, I do realize that's something that can, quite easily, occur.


----------



## Recr3ational

Sparkles, which way are you having the rad? The 2 ports at the bottom or top? If it's at the bottom you don't have to cut it. If it's at the top:







Sorry ifs it the wrong picture. It's hard to show you on my phone


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys! Help needed!
> 
> So the front mesh is cutout and the top for the 360 rad is also cut. Now I have a question regarding the 200mm phobya rad. It's not fitting, so I need to cut something from the 5,25' bay, anyone have a pic of that? What exactly do I cut?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Oh I actually want to paint the corsair fanrings green, but that's not the same ofcourse.


The bottom slot of the bay won't be usable unless you install fan controller in that slot since it does not take up the entire slot.

Here is my large shot, zoom close up to the rad at the front.

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/91/911177c9_DSC_0024.jpeg


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The bottom slot of the bay won't be usable unless you install fan controller in that slot since it does not take up the entire slot.


True if you can see from my (terrible picture) it's also tall. So make sure you got room for fittings and tubing. L fittings probably the best idea.


----------



## djriful

Mine, the tubes are the bottom. Not the top, pretty much opposite of yours so the rad top sit flat or flush in the bay area except there is a tiny pump for plug fitting.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Okay thx guys! It would like djriful has is, tubing on the bottom. It doesn't fit, I think it's only a few mm though.

Thx, we have to get new cutting discs, we only had 2 and they are all used up


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Okay thx guys! It would like djriful has is, tubing on the bottom. It doesn't fit, I think it's only a few mm though.
> 
> Thx, we have to get new cutting discs, we only had 2 and they are all used up


Good luck. Where are you having your drain port? Because mine is at the bottom of that rad. I just have to tip the case 45 degree and all the water comes out.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

It will be somewhere in the bottem, not sure yet how I'm gonna do it though. You will be hearing me ALOT in the couple of weeks


----------



## djriful

Since I'm using the tube res, I just drain from there but if you don't. The 200mm rad has so many ports, especially if you installed it the tubes at the bottom. You can drill a hole to mount the drain port there. So everytime you need to drain, just take the front cover plastic off the chassis (since it will be covering the drain port) and open the port.

http://goo.gl/Wpr3I

http://goo.gl/4DEJNx


----------



## Recr3ational

Anythings possible with the 600T.

You could create a waterfall coming out of the drive bay if you're good enough?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Anythings possible with the 600T.
> 
> You could create a waterfall coming out of the drive bay if you're good enough?


You basically have to cut out the floor of the optical Bay cage, don't have a pic since I haven't done it myself. You can also turn the rad around but that makes it harder to bleed etc.

Should be fairly easy to do with a custom reservoir shaped like a staircase and just replace the 5,25" bay with that.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> You basically have to cut out the floor of the optical Bay cage, don't have a pic since I haven't done it myself. You can also turn the rad around but that makes it harder to bleed etc.
> 
> Should be fairly easy to do with a custom reservoir shaped like a staircase and just replace the 5,25" bay with that.


It would be awesome. Cut half of some acrylic tubing and make a swirly slide. Put some lego figurines in and BOOM. Lego water park.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> It would be awesome. Cut half of some acrylic tubing and make a swirly slide. Put some lego figurines in and BOOM. Lego water park.


Best idea ever!

Now I'm tempted to put a reservoir and a pump and some tubes in my case without any waterblocks just so I can have a Lego Star Wars water park in my computer. I can make a waterfall and put Jabba and Slave Leia in the waterfall, and then put Vader and Anakin in a little modded log flume.

I have way too much fun with Legos in my case already. lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Best idea ever!
> 
> Now I'm tempted to put a reservoir and a pump and some tubes in my case without any waterblocks just so I can have a Lego Star Wars water park in my computer. I can make a waterfall and put Jabba and Slave Leia in the waterfall, and then put Vader and Anakin in a little modded log flume.
> 
> I have way too much fun with Legos in my case already. lol


I'm actually tempted to do something crazy like this. You could put just enough water so the loop still work but without the water "gushing" everywhere. Thing is what case has room for hardware and a water park haha.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Best idea ever!
> 
> Now I'm tempted to put a reservoir and a pump and some tubes in my case without any waterblocks just so I can have a Lego Star Wars water park in my computer. I can make a waterfall and put Jabba and Slave Leia in the waterfall, and then put Vader and Anakin in a little modded log flume.
> 
> I have way too much fun with Legos in my case already. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually tempted to do something crazy like this. You could put just enough water so the loop still work but without the water "gushing" everywhere. *Thing is what case has room for hardware and a water park haha*.
Click to expand...

Put an mATX board in this one and you have plenty of room.... better yet, throw an mATX (or if it's supported ITX) board into a Caselabs Magnum case with a pedestal


----------



## iineedfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> According to your diagram, it seems like you are having all your fans blowing out of the case. This refers to the one behind, the three on top and the two in front. This is not very good as it will lead to areas in your case that are untouched. imagine this: As all the fans are trying to suck air out of the case, air will try to enter from every hole in the case and flow directly to the fans. This means all the corners are effectively untouched. and you will also have a major issue with dust trapped in the case since all the air that is coming in is unfiltered.
> 
> If you want to ensure that there is absolutely no place in the case that is not touched by moving air, you would want to change all the fans to be sucking air in to create a positive pressure within the case. this forces the air to circulate throughout the entire case and force itself out of any hole available, thus air will only enter from the fans which you can filter. This is the setup that I am employing too, together with a AIO cpu cooler sucking air in from the rear.
> 
> As for your second question about 2x120mm in front, I am able to fit 2x140mm fans in the front so 2x120 would not be a problem. you probably would want to cut out the required holes onto the front mesh so that air can flow in better too. As for the top, 3x120mm is not an issue either but you would have to cut an additional hole for the third fan. you can look at my build log for details about the top and front panel holes.


Thankyou!
I will have to look more into the sizing of the case fans then.

I figured I would want the hotter air from the rad being pushed out..
I'll look into it, and check out your build too


----------



## Recr3ational

Whats with my games not using all of my cpu and gpu?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Whats with my games not using all of my cpu and gpu?


What are you complaining about now







,welcome to the club....Most pc games arent properly optimized,my sli 780 dont even use full gpu% and most games are about 60-70% usage....Also you dnt want your cpu all its %,otherwise you will have a bottleneck....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> What are you complaining about now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,welcome to the club....Most pc games arent properly optimized,my sli 780 dont even use full gpu% and most games are about 60-70% usage....Also you dnt want your cpu all its %,otherwise you will have a bottleneck....


No i mean. Its not using any. AT ALL. Like 20%.
AND I'm not complaining i was wondering


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No i mean. Its not using any. AT ALL. Like 20%.
> AND I'm not complaining i was wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just gonna leave my cpu at stock for the moment before i break it.


I know you werent complaining....







What games did you play,some are more cpu intensive and others gpu,i find tomb raider/crysis 3 pushes my cards and so does metro last light....Also do you have hyper-threading on....?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I know you werent complaining....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What games did you play,some are more cpu intensive and others gpu,i find tomb raider/crysis 3 pushes my cards and so does metro last light....Also do you have hyper-threading on....?


Metro last light, im getting 30fps haha. 99% on the gpu.
Also what temps am i expecting the 4770k when stress testing?
Im getting like 65c


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Metro last light, im getting 30fps haha. 99% on the gpu.
> Also what temps am i expecting the 4770k when stress testing?
> Im getting like 65c


Stress testing and getting 65c isnt bad at all,your cpu wont go so high when gaming,whats your monitor resolution and do you have hyper-threading on,Crysis 3 and BF4 like the extra threads....


----------



## scyf3r

Hmmm.. I'll probably consider handpainting the frames of the fans but leaving the blades alone then.. this way, it will stay balanced and still look good. Since the bitfenix spectre pro fans are "transparent".


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Stress testing and getting 65c isnt bad at all,your cpu wont go so high when gaming,whats your monitor resolution and do you have hyper-threading on,Crysis 3 and BF4 like the extra threads....


Yes sir. I have triple monitors but using 1920x1080 for testing. Also I saw what you put up on Facebook about titanfall. I can't wait for it.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Hmmm.. I'll probably consider handpainting the frames of the fans but leaving the blades alone then.. this way, it will stay balanced and still look good. Since the bitfenix spectre pro fans are "transparent".


If you're after a certain aesthetic and want the fan blades a certain colour I say paint them. As long as you're not putting globs of paint on them and spraying uneven coats they should be fine. As for the fans wearing out prematurely, I think you'll more than likely end up replacing them or your case long before they wear out. I don't think I've ever run the same fans for more than a year. But then I'm constantly changing things.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Hmmm.. I'll probably consider handpainting the frames of the fans but leaving the blades alone then.. this way, it will stay balanced and still look good. Since the bitfenix spectre pro fans are "transparent".
> 
> 
> 
> If you're after a certain aesthetic and want the fan blades a certain colour I say paint them. As long as you're not putting globs of paint on them and spraying uneven coats they should be fine. As for the fans wearing out prematurely, I think you'll more than likely end up replacing them or your case long before they wear out. I don't think I've ever run the same fans for more than a year. But then I'm constantly changing things.
Click to expand...

As long it blows...


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> As long it blows...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yes sir. I have triple monitors but using 1920x1080 for testing. Also I saw what you put up on Facebook about titanfall. I can't wait for it.


You should be getting more than 30 fps with dual 7950's on 1080p....I'm so looking 4ward to titanfall even tho we are still waiting on word for aussie dedicated servers







Hopefully the lag wont be too bad with the singapore servers,also looking forward to thief being released in another week and a half....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Tbh, Titanfall looks boring. Just another COD with a different splash of paint.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Tbh, Titanfall looks boring. Just another COD with a different splash of paint.


You are wrong my friend








it looks awesome


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You should be getting more than 30 fps with dual 7950's on 1080p....I'm so looking 4ward to titanfall even tho we are still waiting on word for aussie dedicated servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the lag wont be too bad with the singapore servers,also looking forward to thief being released in another week and a half....


ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ALL THE TRIPLE A TITLES ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ

I was getting about a constant 80FPS+ with everything on max in Metro: Last Light on 1440p though i did also OC the snot out of my 780, well it might be because i don't run 3 sets of monitors i dunno, but still 30fps is abysmal, that's peasant console fps.

If only i could still look forward to AAA titles as much as i did once, i just can't there is too much hype and it destroys the games 9 times out of 10, so many games gets rushed and turns out to be a bug ridden mess of a game, i'm looking at you Battlefield 4 (imo BF 3.5) though i would love to like it. Battlefield Bad Company 3 pls ლ(ಠ_ಠლ)

The two only games i can sort of look forward to is Watch Dogs and The Division mostly because of the graphics really, and hopefully Watch Dogs won't be too much like a modern Assassin's Creed. And if Bungie would get their stuff straight and see that only releasing Destiny on consoles, not only the new gen but the old generation as well. But not PC is just total BS, especially considering it's developed on a PC, tested on a PC and everything else really. And in theory would be easier to release it on PC than to downgrade it to a 7 year old system. I guess they did the same stuff with Halo though only on one system, but that's so many years ago. Shame that most people just don't see the potential in PC's, oh well Star Citizen will be my life when that gets released so i guess it doesn't matter really


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm so waiting for Watchdogs on ps4 though








Too bad they can't seem to launch the game.

thx for the info on the cutting. Think I'm gonna put the block on my gpu's/cpu tonight.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You should be getting more than 30 fps with dual 7950's on 1080p....I'm so looking 4ward to titanfall even tho we are still waiting on word for aussie dedicated servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the lag wont be too bad with the singapore servers,also looking forward to thief being released in another week and a half....


Well I fixed the problems. I think i wasn't stable, but i managed to oc using the Bus and its working better.
Im using Tomb Raider and Bioshock both getting over 100fps now. On ultra. So all good.

The games i've been waiting for it thief and Elders scrolls. If titanfall is good then its a bonus.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well I fixed the problems. I think i wasn't stable, but i managed to oc using the Bus and its working better.
> Im using Tomb Raider and Bioshock both getting over 100fps now. On ultra. So all good.
> 
> The games i've been waiting for it thief and Elders scrolls. If titanfall is good then its a bonus.


Glad you got it all sorted....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> You are wrong my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks awesome


Meh. I watched some beta videos by youtubers. All I'm seeing is jump, jump, shoot, die, titanfall, jump, jump.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> The games i've been waiting for it thief and Elders scrolls. If titanfall is good then its a bonus.


By Elder Scrolls do you mean Elder Scrolls: Online, if so i would check some beta gameplay and read up on it. There are no real reviews yet, it's still in beta, though what i don't understand is they wont let anyone show content of the title more than 15 mins of it, which to some extend is fine i just don't know why they release a beta if you can't talk about it. I guess it's because they don't want bad press for the game, but it's beta so if people say there are bugs and this and that is not so good that's understandable and not necessarily a bad thing. So far what I've heard it's just a bland/boring experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Meh. I watched some beta videos by youtubers. All I'm seeing is jump, jump, shoot, die, titanfall, jump, jump.


I kinda have to agree with you, it looks like CoD with giant metal jumpsuits. The worst thing is the giant suits doesn't seem that huge when they walk around in the city area, it just seems like a bigger model of a standard soldier (which it is don't get me wrong) but it should also have some weight to it. I just don't feel that there is any weight to the suits from the looks of it, i'm not saying it should be like you're in a Jäger from Pacific Rim (though that would be insanely cool) but still have some sort of power feeling, like you can pack a punch. I dunno i might just be cynical about it, the idea is super cool but the execution could be better imo. Also brown/green filters are not great looking in games.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> By Elder Scrolls do you mean Elder Scrolls: Online, if so i would check some beta gameplay and read up on it. There are no real reviews yet, it's still in beta, though what i don't understand is they wont let anyone show content of the title more than 15 mins of it, which to some extend is fine i just don't know why they release a beta if you can't talk about it. I guess it's because they don't want bad press for the game, but it's beta so if people say there are bugs and this and that is not so good that's understandable and not necessarily a bad thing. So far what I've heard it's just a bland/boring experience.
> 
> I kinda have to agree with you, it looks like CoD with giant metal jumpsuits. The worst thing is the giant suits doesn't seem that huge when they walk around in the city area, it just seems like a bigger model of a standard soldier (which it is don't get me wrong) but it should also have some weight to it. I just don't feel that there is any weight to the suits from the looks of it, i'm not saying it should be like you're in a Jäger from Pacific Rim (though that would be insanely cool) but still have some sort of power feeling, like you can pack a punch. I dunno i might just be cynical about it, the idea is super cool but the execution could be better imo. Also brown/green filters are not great looking in games.


I don't want to. Im so hyped about it I want to wait for the full game. Elders scrolls online that is.

Do you guys like my PS4....coaster.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I don't want to. Im so hyped about it I want to wait for the full game. Elders scrolls online that is.
> 
> Do you guys like my PS4....coaster.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well just don't hype yourself too much then, all i can say is in the current state (although beta) it's looking pretty bad, and paying 15$ a month ontop of a 60$ price for the game just seems like a way too outdated formula (about 10 years old or so i.e WoW) and look how bad it's going for Blizzard, they have a record low in subscriptions well since The Burning Crusade. All i'm saying is i'm not going to pay 60+15$ a month for what is essentially just a Skyrim mulitplayer mod.

Edit: Haha HOLY . . . at first i thought that was a HUUGE mug.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well just don't hype yourself too much then, all i can say is in the current state (although beta) it's looking pretty bad, and paying 15$ a month ontop of a 60$ price for the game just seems like a way too outdated formula (about 10 years old or so i.e WoW) and look how bad it's going for Blizzard, they have a record low in subscriptions well since The Burning Crusade. All i'm saying is i'm not going to pay 60+15$ a month for what is essentially just a Skyrim mulitplayer mod.


It's less than a skyrim multiplayer mod









I'd probably pay for that, but not what this turned out to be. A strange inbetween game that doesn't really know what it wants to do.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well just don't hype yourself too much then, all i can say is in the current state (although beta) it's looking pretty bad, and paying 15$ a month ontop of a 60$ price for the game just seems like a way too outdated formula (about 10 years old or so i.e WoW) and look how bad it's going for Blizzard, they have a record low in subscriptions well since The Burning Crusade. All i'm saying is i'm not going to pay 60+15$ a month for what is essentially just a Skyrim mulitplayer mod.
> 
> Edit: Haha HOLY . . . at first i thought that was a HUUGE mug.


I know what you mean man. Like star wars "whats its called" i was waiting for that for ages and it turned out to be really bad.

Hahaha. An english man needs his tea in the morning haha.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> It's less than a skyrim multiplayer mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd probably pay for that, but not what this turned out to be. A strange inbetween game that doesn't really know what it wants to do.


Yeah that is true a mutliplayer mod for any Bethesda game would be nice, Fallout multiplayer could be cool.

I really feel that 2014 is not the greatest year for gaming so far, also there are no plans for 2015 because of the uncertainty the console plebs brought forth resulting in companies not making plans too far. So not even anything to look forward to in 2015 . . . well except for Star Citizen BUYEEEAAH!!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah that is true a mutliplayer mod for any Bethesda game would be nice, Fallout multiplayer could be cool.
> 
> I really feel that 2014 is not the greatest year for gaming so far, also there are no plans for 2015 because of the uncertainty the console plebs brought forth resulting in companies not making plans too far. So not even anything to look forward to in 2015 . . . well except for Star Citizen BUYEEEAAH!!


Star citizen, stick of truth, Project Cars etc...









That's about it when it comes to my list of WANT


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I know what you mean man. Like star wars "whats its called" i was waiting for that for ages and it turned out to be really bad.
> 
> Hahaha. An english man needs his tea in the morning haha.


Oh do you mean Star Wars: Battlefront 3? I almost forgot about that i actually think if they're doing it right if DICE can pull it off it's going to be the best game for whatever year it's going to be released in. Like seriously it has so much potential it's crazy, if it's anything like it's predecessor with Frostbite Engine 3 graphics it would be INSANELY good.

Yeah dat caffeine gotta have it, i'm more for a freshly brewed cup of joe. But a good cup of leaves is never bad


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Oh do you mean Star Wars: Battlefront 3? I almost forgot about that i actually think if they're doing it right if DICE can pull it off it's going to be the best game for whatever year it's going to be released in. Like seriously it has so much potential it's crazy, if it's anything like it's predecessor with Frostbite Engine 3 graphics it would be INSANELY good.
> 
> Yeah dat caffeine gotta have it, i'm more for a freshly brewed cup of joe. But a good cup of leaves is never bad


I think he meant Star Wars the Old Republic.

I actually quite enjoyed SWtOR actually









I'm gonna be very very sceptic with any game that Dice and EA releases after BF4....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Star citizen, stick of truth, Project Cars etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about it when it comes to my list of WANT


Cars aand cars in space GOTCHA! But nah man that's cool, haven't played any racing games in ages, but i did enjoy 'em quite a lot back when i was a console pleb.

Oh and the new The Glitch Mob album is released called "Love Death Immortality" it's EPIC, 4 years in the dark and finally something new from them comes out.

This is the best song on the album imo, but all the songs are amazing.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Cars aand cars in space GOTCHA! But nah man that's cool, haven't played any racing games in ages, but i did enjoy 'em quite a lot back when i was a console pleb.
> 
> Oh and the new The Glitch Mob album is released called "Love Death Immortality" it's EPIC, 4 years in the dark and finally something new from them comes out.
> 
> This is the best song on the album imo, but all the songs are amazing.


Iknow dude ;D

Been listening through it these past days. Quite tempted to pick up the vinyl


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I think he meant Star Wars the Old Republic.
> 
> I actually quite enjoyed SWtOR actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be very very sceptic with any game that Dice and EA releases after BF4....


Oh right.... damn forgot about those titles, i only played the first one "Knights of the Old Republic" on the original Xbox. Been a while since there have been a good Star Wars video game for sure, well anything Star Wars related really.

And yeah DICE better not chop this title to shreds, i'm highly skeptic as well, i'm just praying they can pull something at least half descent off here.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> As long it blows...


And that's what I told her..


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Iknow dude ;D
> 
> Been listening through it these past days. Quite tempted to pick up the vinyl


Would love to get it on vinyl as well, especially since i got the good ol' Technics SL-1900 working with my RIAA phono pre-amp, sounds really good on my surround sound set. But yeah the only problem is i still haven't found a job so yeah those commodities have to wait sadly, and man oh man am i getting tired of waiting.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ALL THE TRIPLE A TITLES ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ
> 
> I was getting about a constant 80FPS+ with everything on max in Metro: Last Light on 1440p though i did also OC the snot out of my 780, well it might be because i don't run 3 sets of monitors i dunno, but still 30fps is abysmal, that's peasant console fps.
> 
> If only i could still look forward to AAA titles as much as i did once, i just can't there is too much hype and it destroys the games 9 times out of 10, so many games gets rushed and turns out to be a bug ridden mess of a game, i'm looking at you Battlefield 4 (imo BF 3.5) though i would love to like it. Battlefield Bad Company 3 pls ლ(ಠ_ಠლ)
> 
> The two only games i can sort of look forward to is Watch Dogs and The Division mostly because of the graphics really, and hopefully Watch Dogs won't be too much like a modern Assassin's Creed. And if Bungie would get their stuff straight and see that only releasing Destiny on consoles, not only the new gen but the old generation as well. But not PC is just total BS, especially considering it's developed on a PC, tested on a PC and everything else really. And in theory would be easier to release it on PC than to downgrade it to a 7 year old system. I guess they did the same stuff with Halo though only on one system, but that's so many years ago. Shame that most people just don't see the potential in PC's, oh well Star Citizen will be my life when that gets released so i guess it doesn't matter really


I haven't been excited for a game release in several years. I'm sick of first person shooters. The age of Halo and Call of Duty must end and it can't end soon enough.

I am looking forward to Dark Souls II though. Especially since the PC version is supposed to be more than just a straight port from console this time around.

And I have zero faith in Bethesda with any MMO they try to release, whether it's Elder Scrolls or Fallout, it's going to be bug-ridden and full of exploits just like every title Bethesda touches. They design fantastic games, but they are terrible at implementing them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I think he meant Star Wars the Old Republic.
> 
> I actually quite enjoyed SWtOR actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be very very sceptic with any game that Dice and EA releases after BF4....


SWTOR was probably one of the best MMOs released in the last 5 years as far as gameplay mechanics and pvp go. I loved Huttball! However, the game was crippled out of the gate by a pitiful engine that was poorly optimized and was too deeply obfuscated for their programmers to be able to extend and modify sufficiently to satisfy the players. It also doesn't help that the typical Star Wars fan makes it almost impossible for any game studio to make a Star Wars game that isn't raked over the coals for having minor flaws in the story that deviates from something some asshat wrote in one paragraph of a book that vaguely described something the game studio went a different direction on.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I haven't been excited for a game release in several years. I'm sick of first person shooters. The age of Halo and Call of Duty must end and it can't end soon enough.
> 
> I am looking forward to Dark Souls II though. Especially since the PC version is supposed to be more than just a straight port from console this time around.
> 
> And I have zero faith in Bethesda with any MMO they try to release, whether it's Elder Scrolls or Fallout, it's going to be bug-ridden and full of exploits just like every title Bethesda touches. They design fantastic games, but they are terrible at implementing them.
> SWTOR was probably one of the best MMOs released in the last 5 years as far as gameplay mechanics and pvp go. I loved Huttball! However, the game was crippled out of the gate by a pitiful engine that was poorly optimized and was too deeply obfuscated for their programmers to be able to extend and modify sufficiently to satisfy the players. It also doesn't help that the typical Star Wars fan makes it almost impossible for any game studio to make a Star Wars game that isn't raked over the coals for having minor flaws in the story that deviates from something some asshat wrote in one paragraph of a book that vaguely described something the game studio went a different direction on.


Runescape. Took 7 years of my life.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I kinda have to agree with you, it looks like CoD with giant metal jumpsuits. The worst thing is the giant suits doesn't seem that huge when they walk around in the city area, it just seems like a bigger model of a standard soldier (which it is don't get me wrong) but it should also have some weight to it. I just don't feel that there is any weight to the suits from the looks of it, i'm not saying it should be like you're in a Jäger from Pacific Rim (though that would be insanely cool) but still have some sort of power feeling, like you can pack a punch. I dunno i might just be cynical about it, the idea is super cool but the execution could be better imo. Also brown/green filters are not great looking in games.


Yup. Exactly. The problem is that its a big mech in a map designed for infantry close quarters combat. Theres not enough space for the titans to properly engage each other.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I haven't been excited for a game release in several years. I'm sick of first person shooters. The age of Halo and Call of Duty must end and it can't end soon enough.
> 
> I am looking forward to Dark Souls II though. Especially since the PC version is supposed to be more than just a straight port from console this time around.
> 
> And I have zero faith in Bethesda with any MMO they try to release, whether it's Elder Scrolls or Fallout, it's going to be bug-ridden and full of exploits just like every title Bethesda touches. They design fantastic games, but they are terrible at implementing them.


Yeah i can understand that, FPS's can get boring quite fast if it's all the same ol' shoot 'em up style, no real feel of progression or accomplishment.

And yeah Dark Souls II look's pretty good, been looking at that and a game called Lords of the Fallen, which is very similar to Dark Souls (hopefully not too much) And i have Dark Souls I in my Steam library but i haven't gotten around to playing it yet, i should probably give it a go sometime. Though i'm not sure if my nerves can handle it haha









Another game i've been looking at is called Kingdom Come: Deliverance on Kickstarter looks really good, it's a realistic open world sandbox RPG set in medieval europe. You can give it a look if you want here: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1294225970/kingdom-come-deliverance?ref=users

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Runescape. Took 7 years of my life.


Oh man you too? . . . i began playing that game in 2004 stopped in like 2010, have pretty much all skills in lvl 99 lol . . . man what a waste of time geez. I can definitely relate to it, being the same age as you as well. Probably my most played game, and it's a freaking browser game . . . i feel sad, oh well i guess back then it wasn't wasted time as much as i see it as now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Yup. Exactly. The problem is that its a big mech in a map designed for infantry close quarters combat. Theres not enough space for the titans to properly engage each other.


Also there seem to be no destructible elements in terms of well anything really, buildings don't seem to smash up (though i might be wrong i haven't seen it all) and the robots doesn't seem to loose parts when shot at which is really sad. Again not saying there should be Pacific Rim style destruction, it's not 1km tall walking metal suits, but still something that indicate you're in a massive killer machine.


----------



## Recr3ational

Yes anonymous. It was my mates fault. He needed someone to PK with so I started playing. Played well to much. Literally like NO LIFE it. That's where Recr3ational comes from







I stopped playing when the bots took over


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I haven't been excited for a game release in several years. I'm sick of first person shooters. The age of Halo and Call of Duty must end and it can't end soon enough.
> 
> I am looking forward to Dark Souls II though. Especially since the PC version is supposed to be more than just a straight port from console this time around.
> 
> And I have zero faith in Bethesda with any MMO they try to release, whether it's Elder Scrolls or Fallout, it's going to be bug-ridden and full of exploits just like every title Bethesda touches. They design fantastic games, but they are terrible at implementing them.
> SWTOR was probably one of the best MMOs released in the last 5 years as far as gameplay mechanics and pvp go. I loved Huttball! However, the game was crippled out of the gate by a pitiful engine that was poorly optimized and was too deeply obfuscated for their programmers to be able to extend and modify sufficiently to satisfy the players. It also doesn't help that the typical Star Wars fan makes it almost impossible for any game studio to make a Star Wars game that isn't raked over the coals for having minor flaws in the story that deviates from something some asshat wrote in one paragraph of a book that vaguely described something the game studio went a different direction on.


Dark Souls 2 is the hypest game.

I played the ESO beta and it's absolute garbage IMO. It's as derivative as MMOs get, game feel is terrible, movement and combat have no weight or viscera to them. Honestly, it's just another WoW clone, just like almost every MMO, and it's not even polished at that. I hate WoW and I still would much rather play it than ESO. It felt like something that was meant to come out 5 years ago.

There's a few other things I'm excited for though. The Witcher 3, Mirror's Edge 2 and MGSV on the AAA side. And then there's independent stuff like Hyper Light Drifter, H Hour, Dream, and Next Car Game.

Edit: Also, you all need to play Gone Home. Best game of last year for me; made me bawl.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yes anonymous. It was my mates fault. He needed someone to PK with so I started playing. Played well to much. Literally like NO LIFE it. That's where Recr3ational comes from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped playing when the bots took over


Ah yeah same way i learned about the game through friends, i was only in 5th grade when i started (not sure how that applies to everywhere else) pretty sure it's called middle school or something.


. . . oh lord . . . it's like looking at pictures of yourself from when you were a pre teen, it's both hilarious and a bit cringey.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Ah yeah same way i learned about the game through friends, i was only in 5th grade when i started (not sure how that applies to everywhere else) pretty sure it's called middle school or something.
> 
> 
> . . . oh lord . . . it's like looking at pictures of yourself from when you were a pre teen, it's both hilarious and a bit cringey.


Yeah lol. But i enjoyed it. It was enjoyable hitting 35-35 with a DDS. LOL. I remember getting my range up to 99 and got a draconic visage if black dragons. I'm sure I've never been happier.

Also I remember forgetting to pray item during my weekly PK trip and lost my bgs. Loll


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> There's a few other things I'm excited for though. The Witcher 3, Mirror's Edge 2 and MGSV on the AAA side. And then there's independent stuff like Hyper Light Drifter, H Hour, Dream, and Next Car Game.
> 
> Edit: Also, you all need to play Gone Home. Best game of last year for me; made me bawl.


Hell yeah can't but agree, all those titles are pretty darn good looking, thanks for reminding me of Mirrors Edge 2 btw. I actually pledged to the Hyper Light Drifter Kickstarter, think it looks absolutely amazing, at first it reminded me a bit of a 8/16 bit version of Bastion, which btw the creators of is making a new game called Transistor looks pretty good (indies ftw). Was a little sad hearing they were going to delay Hyper Light Drifter until the end of this year, but at the same time they will use that time well and make it a that much greater game i imagine.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah lol. But i enjoyed it. It was enjoyable hitting 35-35 with a DDS. LOL. I remember getting my range up to 99 and got a draconic visage if black dragons. I'm sure I've never been happier.
> 
> Also I remember forgetting to pray item during my weekly PK trip and lost my bgs. Loll


Aah the good old DDS, that and the Abyssal Whip was a great combo. And the dragonfire shield was pretty much the best shield in the game at the time. And you got a visage from dragons MAN that must have taken forever, i was down there for weeks on end never got one.

Well at least it was just a bgs not a ags. But for the most part i didn't even need to go PK or kill stuff i could just sell my partyhat that i had for like 1b (only real reason i got lvl 99 in pretty much everything lol)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Aah the good old DDS, that and the Abyssal Whip was a great combo. And the dragonfire shield was pretty much the best shield in the game at the time. And you got a visage from dragons MAN that must have taken forever, i was down there for weeks on end never got one.
> 
> Well at least it was just a bgs not a ags. But for the most part i didn't even need to go PK or kill stuff i could just sell my partyhat that i had for like 1b (only real reason i got lvl 99 in pretty much everything lol)


Yeah I'm not that good haha. I just kill things and questing. That's it really. Most of the 99s I got were from the requirements for quests. Or camping at yaks to get my combat skills up. I miss the old blitz DDS combos. I wish I was young. I camped down at black drags from 92 -99 range. I think it was like 20k kills or something. That's a lot of black d hide and bones. It was awesome.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Dark Souls 2 is the hypest game.
> 
> I played the ESO beta and it's absolute garbage IMO. It's as derivative as MMOs get, game feel is terrible, movement and combat have no weight or viscera to them. Honestly, it's just another WoW clone, just like almost every MMO, and it's not even polished at that. I hate WoW and I still would much rather play it than ESO. It felt like something that was meant to come out 5 years ago.
> 
> There's a few other things I'm excited for though. The Witcher 3, Mirror's Edge 2 and MGSV on the AAA side. And then there's independent stuff like Hyper Light Drifter, H Hour, Dream, and Next Car Game.
> 
> Edit: Also, you all need to play Gone Home. Best game of last year for me; made me bawl.


Gone home was one of the best purchases game wise for me 2013. Amazing game


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah I'm not that good haha. I just kill things and questing. That's it really. Most of the 99s I got were from the requirements for quests. Or camping at yaks to get my combat skills up. I miss the old blitz DDS combos. I wish I was young. I camped down at black drags from 92 -99 range. I think it was like 20k kills or something. That's a lot of black d hide and bones. It was awesome.


Yeah man damn, i usually went to Iron/Steel dragons for loot, but black dragons was pretty great as well. And whaddya mean you wish you were still young, you're definitely young i'm the same age as you and i don't feel old at all. Though i don't feel like a kid anymore which i sometimes want to go back to since it's only once in a lifetime and those times with no worry in life and just for the most part pretty straight forward was great


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah man damn, i usually went to Iron/Steel dragons for loot, but black dragons was pretty great as well. And whaddya mean you wish you were still young, you're definitely young i'm the same age as you and i don't feel old at all. Though i don't feel like a kid anymore which i sometimes want to go back to since it's only once in a lifetime and those times with no worry in life and just for the most part pretty straight forward


Well I am young. I meant careless haha. Wake up late do what ever you want. Go sleep. Do the same again tomorrow.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well I am young. I meant careless haha. Wake up late do what ever you want. Go sleep. Do the same again tomorrow.


Kinda like my life is now . . . except this time i do need the money . . . yeah


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Hell yeah can't but agree, all those titles are pretty darn good looking, thanks for reminding me of Mirrors Edge 2 btw. I actually pledged to the Hyper Light Drifter Kickstarter, think it looks absolutely amazing, at first it reminded me a bit of a 8/16 bit version of Bastion, which btw the creators of is making a new game called Transistor looks pretty good (indies ftw). Was a little sad hearing they were going to delay Hyper Light Drifter until the end of this year, but at the same time they will use that time well and make it a that much greater game i imagine.


I wasn't a fan of Bastion and I can't say their new game looks very interesting to me, but it does have a cool female protagonist.

Also, I forgot about Quadrilateral Cowboy and NassaincE, the latter of which just came out today. I was also eyeing this one survival horror game but I can't recall the name of it. I think it was something like The Forest. There's also Among the Sleep and That Dragon, Cancer. There was also a stylish parkour platforming gamer starring a cool robot girl...

It's hard to keep track of all this stuff!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Gone home was one of the best purchases game wise for me 2013. Amazing game


Hell yeah.


----------



## scyf3r

I've decided to scrap the two HDD racks that came with the 600T and design my own acrylic rack instead. It shall support 4HDD with each HDD being stealthed behind a glowing red acrylic block, similar to the murderbox 008 HDD rack design. It will be quite interesting as the HDD will only be clamped on one side and when viewed from the other side, hidden behind the red acrylic blocks.



The left is the entire setup, the right is the support for the HDD and the front is the individual HDD with acrylic blocks attached to it. The acrylic blocks will be frosted acrylic with red smd leds hidden behind them.

So any ideas on how to improve the design or make it cooler?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

omg too cool man! Looking forward to seeing that


----------



## Gyrael

That looks cool. How will you attach it to the case?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Argh, I just got Titanfall beta invite and I just realized my pc is laying in pieces on my desk


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Argh, I just got Titanfall beta invite and I just realized my pc is laying in pieces on my desk


Don't worry I can play it for you!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Argh, I just got Titanfall beta invite and I just realized my pc is laying in pieces on my desk


Flashing

I didn't. i really wanted to play too









I bought a Ducky! YAY!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Flashing
> 
> I didn't. i really wanted to play too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Ducky! YAY!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I approve!

What switches?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I approve!
> 
> What switches?


Browns, I got the tkl version as my desk is getting crowded. Also whats with the F6 F7 F8 not lit up unless i press em?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Browns, I got the tkl version as my desk is getting crowded. Also whats with the F6 F7 F8 not lit up unless i press em?


Sweet dude.

I can never remember exactly why it is. Check out the Ducky club, think it's been posted there several times.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> That looks cool. How will you attach it to the case?


Haha.. That's a good question.. I didn't think of that.. probably by two screws from under the case and into the bottom of the acrylic rack..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Sweet dude.
> 
> I can never remember exactly why it is. Check out the Ducky club, think it's been posted there several times.


ehhh to much effort for a few lights. I dont really care to be honest as long as its all working. I must admit it feels awesome typing on them. I might just start writing things randomly just cos i like typing on it.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Argh, I just got Titanfall beta invite and I just realized my pc is laying in pieces on my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I can play it for you!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Argh, I just got Titanfall beta invite and I just realized my pc is laying in pieces on my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashing
> 
> I didn't. i really wanted to play too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Ducky! YAY!
Click to expand...

I don't mind giving my code away. But to who? The first one to pm me their email?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I don't mind giving my code away. But to who? The first one to pm me their email?


Thank you Sparkles


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Sweet dude.
> 
> I can never remember exactly why it is. Check out the Ducky club, think it's been posted there several times.
> 
> 
> 
> ehhh to much effort for a few lights. I dont really care to be honest as long as its all working. I must admit it feels awesome typing on them. I might just start writing things randomly just cos i like typing on it.
Click to expand...

Check for a firmware update. They added a few features (pretty much entirely lighting features though) in the last one. I didn't even know keyboard firmware updates were a thing until I stumbled upon it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I don't mind giving my code away. But to who? The first one to pm me their email?


Damn it! Haha Thabks though.

Rofl how do I check for firmware update lol


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Damn it! Haha Thabks though.
> 
> Rofl how do I check for firmware update lol


http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/firmware_updater.html


----------



## Recr3ational

I've flashed my 7950 to a 7970. Didn't unlock the shaders though, still. No reason to buy a second 280x now.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Titafall beta is of the chains....Got a couple hours in today,and must say I love the fast pace in which the game is played....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Titafall beta is of the chains....Got a couple hours in today,and must say I love the fast pace in which the game is played....


Good I look forward to buying it then.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Good I look forward to buying it then.


I will definitely be buying it,my next game buy will be thief then titanfall....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I will definitely be buying it,my next game buy will be thief then titanfall....


Sweet. Looking forward to playing it. Now all my system up and running.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sweet. Looking forward to playing it. Now all my system up and running.


Cool we should all play as a team when the game is officially released....


----------



## EliteReplay

how do you guys manage to play all those games? you dont work? no GF? no beer? no school?

i find myself in a spot that is really difficult for me to play other games when i like one A LOT
for example i like to play a lot BF3/BF4 that i can rarelly see myself in other game.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Not working because of my Acl surgery and married with kids....Games are like movies I like different genres so I play multiple games, sometimes at once, and I prefer a guiness over a regular beer....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how do you guys manage to play all those games? you dont work? no GF? no beer? no school?
> 
> i find myself in a spot that is really difficult for me to play other games when i like one A LOT
> for example i like to play a lot BF3/BF4 that i can rarelly see myself in other game.


I work 54 hours a week. My girlfriend lives with me and I prefer vodka shots. ( to the eye)

And reaper. What's the party system like? Easy to invite friends etc? Clans? We all should team up


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I work 54 hours a week. My girlfriend lives with me and I prefer vodka shots. ( to the eye)
> 
> And reaper. What's the party system like? Easy to invite friends etc? Clans? We all should team up


Hah vodka, i drink vodka for breakfast try absinthe . . . yeah well anyway i have to agree with reaper Guinness is a great dark beer, but my favorite brand beer is probably just a cold Carlsberg of any sort, i am from Denmark anyway so yeah, else Belgium makes aaamazing beer.

And you guys already have a beta invite damn, i don't have anything yet, even though it's not a game i look forward to really, i'd still like to try the beta out to see if it's just a bit descent.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Hah vodka, i drink vodka for breakfast try absinthe . . . yeah well anyway i have to agree with reaper Guinness is a great dark beer, but my favorite brand beer is probably just a cold Carlsberg of any sort, i am from Denmark anyway so yeah, else Belgium makes aaamazing beer.
> 
> And you guys already have a beta invite damn, i don't have anything yet, even though it's not a game i look forward to really, i'd still like to try the beta out to see if it's just a bit descent.


Yes! Carlbergs my second choice. I didn't get an invite either


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Rec check pm, I send you something you might like. If it works atleast


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Rec check pm, I send you something you might like. If it works atleast


Thanks hope it works REP!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Some pics guys! Here's the state of my case.
















Also put the waterblocks on my gpu's
















Question though one of those fc link bridges looks a bit of, thzre's a small gap. I'm not 100% sure it will be waterproof!
Edit: Damn it, I think I found the problem. it seems like the screw attaching the fc link system wasn't drilled in the middle. If you look at the previous pictures you can see it. Guess I'll have to ask for a replacement.


----------



## Gyrael

Man, I could never deal with all these problems. I'd be so frustrated if I were you, Sparkles.


----------



## Recr3ational

Don't take chances sparkles. Rma it. Sell it. What ever makes you feel comfortable. I cut corners and it wasted like 3 months of my time. Other than that looking good so far!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yup, I'll send an email to the shop and ek, see what they'll do hope I don't have to wait to long. It's clearly a manufacturing defect.

Yup it's coming along, tomorrow I'll mount the cpu block and cut the plastic.

My dad did cut a bit too much on top of the case though







only have 7 mounting holes instead of 8.

Still not sure what to do with my drainport, I was also gonna instal a fillport on top, but I think I don't have room.


----------



## djriful

@-SpArkLeS- You should have mark those photo NSFW. You just stripped your 600T naked.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> @-SpArkLeS-
> You should have mark those photo NSFW. You just stripped your 600T naked.


haha good one!


----------



## Recr3ational

Sparkles, you can put a drain pot at the bottom. Get a T fitting to fit it to the rad and a valve fitting.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sparkles, you can put a drain pot at the bottom. Get a T fitting to fit it to the rad and a valve fitting.


This ^^
I always planned (for if and when I get the time and money haha) to run a tube from a T down to the bottom of the case then put a valve, a passthrough out the bottom of the case, and then a stopper on that. I figure that would look a bit cleaner than just a valve ending sticking out.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys, cpu block is mounted, looking nice.

I've got a question non 600t related. My grandparents are finally gonna buy a laptop and they want to spent around 500 Euros. I'm not really sure what to get them. 15' and just for internet, looking at photos and it needs a webcam.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys, cpu block is mounted, looking nice.
> 
> I've got a question non 600t related. My grandparents are finally gonna buy a laptop and they want to spent around 500 Euros. I'm not really sure what to get them. 15' and just for internet, looking at photos and it needs a webcam.


Look awesome Sparkles.
Thanks for the key btw. it works!
I haven't stopped playing it since. Haha.


----------



## scyf3r

New updates to my case mod! Just installed the quick release catches and PCI covers to my case. The case feet ain't complete yet coz I plan to put a 10mm thick frosted acrylic sheet under each feet, to be illuminated by red LEDs. Just finished designing my LED pulsing circuit. It will allow the LEDs in my PSU cover and case feet to slowly fade in and out.







Next up to be built is the overall LED lighting controller that replaces the fan controller and also the HDD mount that I shared earlier. Ordering the acrylic for the HDD mount today so they should arrive by wednesday and be frosted and assembled by friday.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^Awesome man! Looks terrific. Keep up the good work. Looking forward to the next batch of pics.


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED:*

I combined all the different 600T variants into one list for simplicity's sake. Welcome to all the new members.

Rig update:

I swapped in all new Corsair fans except the front 200mm(hint, hint Corsair....), and got rid of the optical drive. I also took advantage of the current resale value of AMD cards to swap my loud, hot HIS HD 7970 GHz crossfire setup for a cooler, quieter, and good deal faster Asus GTX 780 Direct CU II OC SLI setup.


----------



## Solonowarion

Hey guys. Anyone know who the corsair rep is here? Also anyone with a full window want to sell me their side panel?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Hey guys. Anyone know who the corsair rep is here? Also anyone with a full window want to sell me their side panel?


Corsair george and Corsair Joseph....

http://www.overclock.net/u/349064/corsair-joseph

http://www.overclock.net/u/158841/corsairgeorge


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Darkcyde* 

Rig update:
I swapped in all new Corsair fans except the front 200mm(hint, hint Corsair....), and got rid of the optical drive. I also took advantage of the current resale value of AMD cards to swap my loud, hot HIS HD 7970 GHz crossfire setup for a cooler, quieter, and good deal faster Asus GTX 780 Direct CU II OC SLI setup.

I love those side mounted fans Dark! They look damn sexy! I am going to make another acrylic side panel in a few weeks, I might just have to pinch that idea!


----------



## jdk90

Must admit, I think Titanfall is a brilliant game.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Must admit, I think Titanfall is a brilliant game.


I love the titan executions....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Damn, sshh, I really wanted to try it out, but nooo I decide to pull apart my pc.

Good news, send an email to EK about my problem, already got a reply and they are sending me a new FC-Link System. Hope it gets here quickly.

Question:

Can I flush my radiators now, even though I won't be using them until maybe 2/3 weeks from now? Or best to wait just before I finish the loop?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Damn, sshh, I really wanted to try it out, but nooo I decide to pull apart my pc.
> 
> Good news, send an email to EK about my problem, already got a reply and they are sending me a new FC-Link System. Hope it gets here quickly.
> 
> Question:
> 
> Can I flush my radiators now, even though I won't be using them until maybe 2/3 weeks from now? Or best to wait just before I finish the loop?


I would just wait to flush them,but if you cnt wait then just flush them now with some boiled water or hot tap water,and when you are ready to install them just flush again with some distilled water....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thx,
I'll just wait, seems more logical.

Question about the laptop for the grandparents,

I found 2 and I guess the cheapest one will be ok for them. Both have an AMD processor.

* Toshiba Satellite M50D-A-10D => 449,00 Euro (AMD A4-5000, 4gb ram)
* ACER ASPIRE E1-522-65208G1TMNKK => 499,00 Euro (AMD A6-5200, 8gb ram)


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thx,
> I'll just wait, seems more logical.
> 
> Question about the laptop for the grandparents,
> 
> I found 2 and I guess the cheapest one will be ok for them. Both have an AMD processor.
> 
> * Toshiba Satellite M50D-A-10D => 449,00 Euro (AMD A6-5200, 8gb ram)
> * ACER ASPIRE E1-522-65208G1TMNKK => 499,00 Euro (, 4gb ram)


I vote for the Acer (AMD A4-5000)....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I vote for the Acer (AMD A4-5000)....


thx

I guess the Toshiba, I wrote the info wrong







the A4-5000 is for the Toshiba.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> thx
> 
> I guess the Toshiba, I wrote the info wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the A4-5000 is for the Toshiba.


Toshiba it is even tho i prefer the look of the acer,but the toshiba consumes less power....


----------



## scyf3r

I vote for toshiba. Acer laptops has always been a PITA for my friends and I.. Fails you when you need it the most..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I love the titan executions....


Me too man. Playing with Mr Inc last night. Awesome fun! I love calling in my titan and jumping in it from a incredible height.

Have anyone called in the ogre titan yet?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Me too man. Playing with Mr Inc last night. Awesome fun! I love calling in my titan and jumping in it from a incredible height.
> 
> Have anyone called in the ogre titan yet?


I've just played last titan standing. Worth checking out the other game modes?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I've just played last titan standing. Worth checking out the other game modes?


Yeah i tried playing that, but no one was playing it. I enjoyed the domination game type. Forgot what its called.


----------



## scyf3r

Acrylic for my new HDD rack just came in! Time to start frosting the edges with 220grit sandpaper.. Hope it goes well. On a side note, I just finished building and testing my fade in/out circuit for my PSU cover and case feet leds.. It allows the leds to slowly fade in and out with a 20sec period.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thx,
> I'll just wait, seems more logical.
> 
> Question about the laptop for the grandparents,
> 
> I found 2 and I guess the cheapest one will be ok for them. Both have an AMD processor.
> 
> * Toshiba Satellite M50D-A-10D => 449,00 Euro (AMD A4-5000, 4gb ram)
> * ACER ASPIRE E1-522-65208G1TMNKK => 499,00 Euro (AMD A6-5200, 8gb ram)


I would recommend the Toshiba since this is for your grandparents. The Acer has a better cpu and more memory, but Acer tends to be a bit more cheaply made than Toshiba and has a greater chance for individual components to fail in my opinion. I usually only recommend Acer laptops for users who are able to reinstall Windows and do basic troubleshooting on their own. Acers are great for people on a really tight budget that need a good pc, but they don't last very long before they need the type of work that requires some experience with working on a pc.


----------



## roflcopter159

Played a couple of hours of Titanfall before class today. Man, I cannot wait for the full game. After every round I sat there and couldn't believe how much fun that last round was. Curious to try out different game modes (I only played TDM), so what would you guys recommend I try next?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Acrylic for my new HDD rack just came in! Time to start frosting the edges with 220grit sandpaper.. Hope it goes well. On a side note, I just finished building and testing my fade in/out circuit for my PSU cover and case feet leds.. It allows the leds to slowly fade in and out with a 20sec period.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are your plans in regards to keeping the drives cool? Will there still be enough gaps in the acrylic panels to allow decent airflow? Or will you be loading it up with SSDs that don't need as much cooling?


----------



## scyf3r

There'll be a slot along two sides of the drive plus half of the top and bottom of each drive is exposed and the racks sits directly in front of two 140mm fans... So I reckon it should be pretty much ok..


----------



## Recr3ational

Man I think my psu's fan is dying.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man I think my psu's fan is dying.


I told you either you are your pc needs a priest....


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man I think my psu's fan is dying.


Overheating psu? Could be too much dust inside .. Psu fan is easy to replace though..


----------



## Gyrael

Why did everyone get Titanfall keys except me?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Why did everyone get Titanfall keys except me?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's in open beta now?


----------



## carmal

can anyone give some idea....i wanna change this combo reservoir to bitspower 150 z reservoir...

any idea where can i put in to my case..????


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


Still looks awesome bud. Glad I didn't miss it after having to wade through so much non-Graphite crap in this forum now.

Hey guys, I haven't logged on for a few days and when I came by to check out what's new, it took quite a long time because I had to wade through all these discussions on video games and other crap. How about keeping on topic with the Graphite series, mods and cooling in the Graphite cases? I mean, literally, there were like 10 pages on who likes what video games.


----------



## hasantahsin

hi guys. my 600t silver case









system:
AMD FX-8350 (stock speed)
Asus CH V Formula-Z
Corsair H100i (push/pull)
Corsair 2x8 GB 2400 MHz
Zotac GTX 680 AMP!
Corsair Force GT 120GB SSD
Cooler Master GX-650 PSU

Fans:
3x Akasa Viper 12cm,
2x Corsair 12cm H100i Fans,
1x Corsair 20cm Front side







CPU (stock speed) Idle temp 27~29C and Prime Load 40C
Fan speed (all) 1600 rpm, noise only air flow











i can using led light dimmer control a case fan controller


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> hi guys. my 600t silver case wink.gif
> 
> system:
> AMD FX-8350 (stock speed)
> Asus CH V Formula-Z
> Corsair H100i (push/pull)
> Corsair 2x8 GB 2400 MHz
> Zotac GTX 680 AMP!
> Corsair Force GT 120GB SSD
> Cooler Master GX-650 PSU
> 
> Fans:
> 3x Akasa Viper 12cm,
> 2x Corsair 12cm H100i Fans,
> 1x Corsair 20cm Front side


Looks good. but I would move the empty HDD cage if I was you


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Still looks awesome bud. Glad I didn't miss it after having to wade through so much non-Graphite crap in this forum now.
> 
> Hey guys, I haven't logged on for a few days and when I came by to check out what's new, it took quite a long time because I had to wade through all these discussions on video games and other crap. How about keeping on topic with the Graphite series, mods and cooling in the Graphite cases? I mean, literally, there were like 10 pages on who likes what video games.


Dude seriously, what is the stick up your bum? You and I have had a couple of mixed words now, you just seem to be a surly grump of a person. The guys and gals on here are obviously friends and seem to share some common interests on different things as well as the Graphite cases. Does it really matter? It's an awesome community here, sharing each others company, hearing different things, hell some even post pictures of the new cars they bought. Lighten up dude.


----------



## hasantahsin

thx







i can remove now


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Still looks awesome bud. Glad I didn't miss it after having to wade through so much non-Graphite crap in this forum now.
> 
> Hey guys, I haven't logged on for a few days and when I came by to check out what's new, it took quite a long time because I had to wade through all these discussions on video games and other crap. How about keeping on topic with the Graphite series, mods and cooling in the Graphite cases? I mean, literally, there were like 10 pages on who likes what video games.


Cos we all like talking to eachother. Either if it's the case or games. This thread is super quiet anyway. There's only so much we can talk about the 600T. And we're hardly getting new comers. If we don't talk about games/cars/beers this thread will be dead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Overheating psu? Could be too much dust inside .. Psu fan is easy to replace though..


Yeah I think it's just the fan tbh. It's just loud. I'll have to take everything out to fix it.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> thx thumb.gif i can remove now biggrin.gif


Also if you dont mind, move the other hdd cage closer to the psu. it will allow more airflow into the case from the front fan


----------



## NimbleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Acrylic for my new HDD rack just came in! Time to start frosting the edges with 220grit sandpaper.. Hope it goes well. On a side note, I just finished building and testing my fade in/out circuit for my PSU cover and case feet leds.. It allows the leds to slowly fade in and out with a 20sec period.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very Nice! I am now subbed to your log, love this idea and would love to do something like that (if I had any sata connected hdds







)


----------



## Recr3ational

What fan should I change my psu fans with? Also am I going to turn into fried chicken? I'm slightly scared touching anything electronic haha.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> What fan should I change my psu fans with? Also am I going to turn into fried chicken? I'm slightly scared touching anything electronic haha.


Find a good fan








Just be sure after you take out the cable in your psu that you flick the switch some few more times to get the last electricity out.


----------



## MrPT

Hey guys, i wanna share with you my 600 T with inverted atx mod. What you think about it ? Its not finished yet, still need some work to do and LC system is waiting for upgrade with new EK rads and fittings.

Thats how it looks atm


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPT*
> 
> Hey guys, i wanna share with you my 600 T with inverted atx mod. What you think about it ? Its not finished yet, still need some work to do and LC system is waiting for upgrade with new EK rads and fittings.
> 
> Thats how it looks atm


Sweet haha. You got a better pic? I mean a clearer one


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPT*
> 
> Hey guys, i wanna share with you my 600 T with inverted atx mod. What you think about it ? Its not finished yet, still need some work to do and LC system is waiting for upgrade with new EK rads and fittings.
> 
> Thats how it looks atm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good dude!

Welcome to the club









Which parts did you move around to invert it?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Looking good dude!
> 
> Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which parts did you move around to invert it?


Bezels? Either way, its original at its finest.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Bezels? Either way, its original at its finest.


It looks like there's more to it than just the plastic parts. Just curious as to exactly what things he has changed.


----------



## Recr3ational

I have decided that my rig is not finished.
I'm gonna add another 240, sort my psu fan and a few more stuff.

Maybe add a third gpu? Tri fire.


----------



## MrPT

I had to rotate the rear part of case together with the tray 180 degrees. Also rotated floor to keep psu on bottom.

Here are some more pics









And litle front mod


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Still looks awesome bud. Glad I didn't miss it after having to wade through so much non-Graphite crap in this forum now.
> 
> Hey guys, I haven't logged on for a few days and when I came by to check out what's new, it took quite a long time because I had to wade through all these discussions on video games and other crap. How about keeping on topic with the Graphite series, mods and cooling in the Graphite cases? I mean, literally, there were like 10 pages on who likes what video games.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

My harddisk failed completely, trying to get data restored, will be a while without computer. But i just hope iget most back. Ciao.

Sorry for off topic.


----------



## Recr3ational

MrPt,
What about the front 200. Did you make holes to allow air to go through? I wanted to do what you did but I only did the top half due to the practicality of the dust filter.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPT*
> 
> I had to rotate the rear part of case together with the tray 180 degrees. Also rotated floor to keep psu on bottom.
> 
> Here are some more pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And litle front mod


Thanks a lot dude!

+rep.

Really nice work, definitively gives me some ideas of things to do


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I have decided that my rig is not finished.
> I'm gonna add another 240, sort my psu fan and a few more stuff.
> 
> Maybe add a third gpu? Tri fire.


Ohhhh so when i added another 240 rad it was overkill,what do you call this....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Ohhhh so when i added another 240 rad it was overkill,what do you call this....


It's a curse!









We can never be finished.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Ohhhh so when i added another 240 rad it was overkill,what do you call this....


Well I don't "need" it. I'm jus bored. It just sits there working all fine and stuff. I want some action, gpu flying, cpu blowing up. Lol.
I just want something to do.

Edit, I don't really please don't blow up.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> It's a curse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can never be finished.


Very true....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well I don't "need" it. I'm jus bored. It just sits there working all fine and stuff. I want some action, gpu flying, cpu blowing up. Lol.
> I just want something to do.
> 
> Edit, I don't really please don't blow up.


I didnt need it either....So if you get another 240 rad its twice the overkill than mine was







I had the space for another 240 rad (without having to mod)....I have more power hungry cards (modded bios)....And lastly its summer here....What's your excuse....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Very true....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt need it either....So if you get another 240 rad its twice the overkill than mine was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the space for another 240 rad (without having to mod)....I have more power hungry cards (modded bios)....And lastly its summer here....What's your excuse....


Cos I'm Asian. I decided to do a 360 up top maybe. Cos my pump might not be able to handle it. I don't know. There's a great deal on THREE radiators on ebay atm. So i might have to buy it, just for giggles.

Maybe, ill make a transformer or something.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Cos I'm Asian. I decided to do a 360 up top maybe. Cos my pump might not be able to handle it. I don't know. There's a great deal on THREE radiators on ebay atm. So i might have to buy it, just for giggles.
> 
> Maybe, ill make a transformer or something.


Hey AZ why not invest in a better pump before getting the rads....?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey AZ why not invest in a better pump before getting the rads....?


Cos, i love my pump, if it can't handle it then i will
but i've seen a guy with a 900D used more than what i plan to and it still works fine.
So yeah, unless you can tell me theres a pump res combo thats decent.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Cos, i love my pump, if it can't handle it then i will
> but i've seen a guy with a 900D used more than what i plan to and it still works fine.
> So yeah, unless you can tell me theres a pump res combo thats decent.


Just asking,the pump you have isn't a D5 is it....? I say give it a try then if it doesn't work then get something better,also can you change the pump on the kit....?


----------



## Darylrese

I spoke to XSPC directly about our pump and they said it can only do 2 rads and 3 blocks at a push


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just asking,the pump you have isn't a D5 is it....? I say give it a try then if it doesn't work then get something better,also can you change the pump on the kit....?


Nah man it's stuck in the box.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I spoke to XSPC directly about our pump and they said it can only do 2 rads and 3 blocks at a push


That's good then. They say that to be safe. So I know it can be pushed more.

Guys, my PSU uses a 135mm fan, do you think i can replace it with a 140mm. Its really really loud now. The psu it self is perfectly fine but the fan isn't.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just asking,the pump you have isn't a D5 is it....? I say give it a try then if it doesn't work then get something better,also can you change the pump on the kit....?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah man it's stuck in the box.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I spoke to XSPC directly about our pump and they said it can only do 2 rads and 3 blocks at a push
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good then. They say that to be safe. So I know it can be pushed more.
> 
> Guys, my PSU uses a 135mm fan, do you think i can replace it with a 140mm. Its really really loud now. The psu it self is perfectly fine but the fan isn't.
Click to expand...

As long as it is thin enough you should be fine. You may have to drill new holes to mount it, but you should be fine with a 140 I would imagine.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Dude seriously, what is the stick up your bum? You and I have had a couple of mixed words now, you just seem to be a surly grump of a person. The guys and gals on here are obviously friends and seem to share some common interests on different things as well as the Graphite cases. Does it really matter? It's an awesome community here, sharing each others company, hearing different things, hell some even post pictures of the new cars they bought. Lighten up dude.


Excuse me? Exactly wth _are_ you talking about?
10 pages of off topic discussions is pretty unusual in any forum, and in most it will get a response from a moderator more severe than anything I said. The difference is that this forum doesn't seem to be moderated much anymore.

I would appreciate it if you didn't get all upset over a simple reminder to keep the Graphite forum on topic. There are a ton of forums here, and lots of them for discussing games. That's not what this forum is for.

It's ridiculous to have to wade through 10 pages before reading anything regarding the very topic of the forum. If you go into the water cooling threads and talk about games for 10 pages, when someone mentions it, are you going to get all upset at them too, or is it just me? I don't see why you're freaking out over a simple reminder.

And, please, no juvenile "stick up your bum" comments, this isn't recess on a playground.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPT*
> 
> Hey guys, i wanna share with you my 600 T with inverted atx mod. What you think about it ? Its not finished yet, still need some work to do and LC system is waiting for upgrade with new EK rads and fittings.
> 
> Thats how it looks atm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the colour you picked for your rig. Nice job.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Excuse me? Exactly wth are you talking about?
> 10 pages of off topic discussions is pretty unusual in any forum, and in most it will get a response from a moderator more severe than anything I said. The difference is that this forum doesn't seem to be moderated much anymore.
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't get all upset over a simple reminder to keep the Graphite forum on topic. There are a ton of forums here, and lots of them for discussing games. That's not what this forum is for.
> 
> It's ridiculous to have to wade through 10 pages before reading anything regarding the very topic of the forum. If you go into the water cooling threads and talk about games for 10 pages, when someone mentions it, are you going to get all upset at them too, or is it just me? I don't see why you're freaking out over a simple reminder.
> 
> And, please, no juvenile "stick up your bum" comments, this isn't recess on a playground.


Lol, you know with an attitude like yours you should nominate yourself for Mod 2014! Or run for politics. Maybe you could come and moderate this forum, get it back on track. It's gone to the dogs without a mod! Friends chatting about nothing to do with the core subject, wasting pages and pages of electronic air and space, forcing people to wade thru pages of crap. My god it's a travesty! Get a mod quick!

And bro I didn't get upset, I didn't even get angry or shirty, and I certainly didn't 'freak out'. If that's your idea of freaking out then I guess you have never been in a heated confrontation or punched on in a fight or brawl. Freaking out is quite different I can assure you. You on the other hand were the one asking people to stop talking about 'crap'. You sounded quite annoyed and upset. I was just informing you these guys and gals are friends, this is a tight community atm and probably the best club/thread/forum here. Does it really matter if the conversation strays every now and then? Obviously to you it does. Quick, get Darkcyde to kick all the trouble makers and page wasters out!

Me I'm as cool calm and collected as ever. I have far more to worry about than you and your little gripe, it didn't even break a sweat to me. Then again I have been in far worse confrontations than this one here with a keyboard warrior.

So sorry about the 'juvenile' comments, I didn't mean to be so schoolboy. I didn't realize we had to be so mature and snooty! Now that I am getting older I really should grow up and be more mature!

I tell you what, I will give myself a damn good talking to, maybe give myself a few uppercuts just for good measure, enhance my calm and give myself an attitude adjustment. Juvenile is just so yesterday!

While I'm doing all that, you should just try and learn to chill out and be a little more light hearted and free spirited. You seem really tense, like a rubber band wound too tight ready to snap! Do you need a hug?

I have a life motto: *Growing old is Mandatory, but Growing up is Optional!* But hey what would I know? I am after all just a Dumb ******* Aussie


----------



## longroadtrip

Actually, it is considered extremely rude to post OT and as somebody who has been a member of this club much, much longer than you, I find your lack of respect for people who have been members here longer than you to be rude. This isn't your little personal club. This is a club for discussing Graphite series products, anything else is unrelated and off topic. If that bothers you, then create a new thread and post OT discussions in that.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Actually, it is considered extremely rude to post OT and as somebody who has been a member of this club much, much longer than you, I find your lack of respect for people who have been members here longer than you to be rude. This isn't your little personal club. This is a club for discussing Graphite series products, anything else is unrelated and off topic. If that bothers you, then create a new thread and post OT discussions in that.


Respect is earned my friend not just given.

You know I think I have maybe made 3 or 4 posts off topic in this entire thread, but I was mainly sticking up for those who have gone off thread. It's a community for god sake, not Nazi Germany.

No this not my own personal thread, but then again I never professed it to be. I have my own club, in which I could care less if the members go off topic, as long as they are friends and having fun. Its a motherboard related forum and I couldn't care if they wanted to talk about motherboards, games, sport or the weather.

Yes you guys have been members longer than me, yes this is a Graphite club, yes there are plenty of off topic posts, but there are better ways of getting your point across or reaching out to the community. Besides if you go back thru the club between pages 1 and 1500 & 15000 posts, there are plenty of off topic posts.

You guys treat off topic posts like someone has just been caught speeding or doing something illegal. Chill out, relax, if you find off topic posts such a massive drama, you obviously need to get out in to the real world more and see what real dramas are.

I don't have a problem staying on topic. All is duly noted.

Note to everybody:

Stay on Topic.


----------



## longroadtrip

As part of the Professionalism Initiative of OCN:

"Off Topic Posting

In order to keep threads clean and concise we do not allow members to post content that does not relate to the Original Post topic. This is in the best interest of not only the thread starter but for the community as a whole. We want information in threads to be pertinent and of a helpful nature. Off Topic posting erodes at the usefulness of a thread and makes it harder to find useful and pertinent content. Please refrain from Off Topic posts. Posts that deviate from the original context of a thread will be subject to removal."


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Now who's going offtopic!

This club would be rather dead without a little bit offtopic now and then.

Anyways, just got word from EK that my replacement FC-Link System has been shipped. I hope it gets here soon. Still haven't cut the plastic from the 600T.
I'm starting to get a little annoyed with all the parts on my desk.


----------



## Krullmeister

I'm definitively guilty of going off topic at times. But we usually keep it somewhat on track and such. I personally think it's nice with some filler content once in a while so it doesn't die out.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm definitively guilty of going off topic at times. But we usually keep it somewhat on track and such. I personally think it's nice with some filler content once in a while so it doesn't die out.


I completely agree Krully, I can't understand the big fuss over some off topic posts. 15000+ posts later and were all still talking Graphite cases with a bit of this and that in between, new members and old members. Plus everyone always ends up back on track talking about the cases, modding, water cooling it etc. I imagine when Darkcyde started this thread years ago, he would never have imagined it would be this big and still going strong years later.


----------



## jdk90

I don't even build in a Graphite case anymore, but I keep coming back for the awesome builds and the off topic chatter which is usually more amusing than any other thread. Keep up the great work guys









Also, is the correct English 'anymore' or 'any more'? I really confused myself when typing that..
Oh! I have my beer resting on top of my boxed up 600T as I type so I'm pretty sure I'm still on topic


----------



## Recr3ational

I'm with Buttsy. People who are not here often can not say what we "should" do. OP has seen us talk about non related stuff for ages and has never said anything. This thread has been monitored by MODS and they've never said anything. If anything we're keeping the thread alive. What, just because you had the case longer than us, makes you king of the world? I thought this was a place where I can enjoy talking to o my friends about what ever I want? Or should I make a thread for "Off topic stuff so I don't get shouted at by people.."

Jesus. I thought I was immature.
Literally if you look at my post count. 80% of them are here. Why is that. Maybe I enjoy talking about random stuff or is I because I enjoy talking to these guys without having to worry about time zones. It's a free site. The only people who should tell us to stop is OP or MODS, but I bet as that happen this club will be dead. I promise you that.

Sparkles. At least you got it sorted. Is that the only part your waiting for?


----------



## scyf3r

I agree with Buttsy and Recr3ational. As much as it is a thread about the graphite case, it is also a place for graphite users to mingle around and get to know each other. And I'm sure mingling around does include the occasional off-topic chat once in a while. Sometimes off-topic chats last a couple of posts but at other times, it may last a couple of pages. Nevertheless, since it's a thread participated in by graphite users, it will always return to talking about the case. Ultimately, there's only so much mod we do to the case every week so it does help that some off-topic chatting keeps this thread alive and keeps the people together. I believe as much as off-topic is not encouraged in the forums, it is mainly to help people who are posting threads for help/advice and keeps those threads on topic so that the original poster does get the help he/she needs. As for social threads like this and many other specific case threads, it's more like a social area for users of such devices to get together.


----------



## longroadtrip

That's just it, this isn't a social thread, thi9s is a thread regarding information about owning, using, and modding the Graphite cases. Once again, I will post the OCN Professional Initiative (The rules of OCN)

If you can't follow them, then start another thread.

As part of the Professionalism Initiative of OCN:

"Off Topic Posting

*In order to keep threads clean and concise we do not allow members to post content that does not relate to the Original Post topic.* This is in the best interest of not only the thread starter but for the community as a whole. We want information in threads to be pertinent and of a helpful nature. *Off Topic posting erodes at the usefulness of a thread and makes it harder to find useful and pertinent content. Please refrain from Off Topic posts.* Posts that deviate from the original context of a thread will be subject to removal."


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> That's just it, this isn't a social thread, thi9s is a thread regarding information about owning, using, and modding the Graphite cases. Once again, I will post the OCN Professional Initiative (The rules of OCN)
> 
> If you can't follow them, then start another thread.
> 
> As part of the Professionalism Initiative of OCN:
> 
> "Off Topic Posting
> 
> *In order to keep threads clean and concise we do not allow members to post content that does not relate to the Original Post topic.* This is in the best interest of not only the thread starter but for the community as a whole. We want information in threads to be pertinent and of a helpful nature. *Off Topic posting erodes at the usefulness of a thread and makes it harder to find useful and pertinent content. Please refrain from Off Topic posts.* Posts that deviate from the original context of a thread will be subject to removal."


And who defines that this is not a social thread for the users of the graphite cases? Isn't this thread kept alive by these users who once in a while go off-topic to maintain some kinship amongst the graphite users? Afterall, only graphite users come into this thread to mingle and non-graphite users come into this thread to ask for advices on potential graphite purchases. As much as I also do not condone off-topic posts, if this thread has shown that it is capable of returning to the topic of graphite cases throughout this entire thread of 15k posts, i believe a couple of off-topic posts once in a while will not inflict much harm to both the thread and the readers. True that it's a chore to go through a couple of pages of off-topic posts but how often does that happen?

Lets all take a chill pill shall we? After all, as much as there are off-topic posts around, there are also a larger percentage of on-topic posts and the ones who are making the on-topic posts and helping out in this threads are mostly the ones who post off-topic once in a while since everyone here is like a unique graphite community.


----------



## longroadtrip

A couple OT posts is to be expected, but not multiple pages. The reason why this isn't a social thread is because it's not in one of the "Everything Else" forum. You don't have to have continuous unrelated conversations. It makes it difficult for people to wade through the mountain of OT to find a useful post regarding the topic of the thread. I have said my piece, I won't say any more...but I will begin reporting OT to the mods if it doesn't calm down a bit.


----------



## Recr3ational

Okay ill tell you this. Why is it then that mods haven't removed our posts? *"Posts that deviate from the original context of a thread will be subject to removal."*
I know they've been monitoring this forum as I got a warning for swearing. Also what makes you better than us to tell us what we can and can't do. Just because you follow the law doesn't make you eligible to be a police officer. Yes we tend to get off topic but what would you rather do. Go through a few off topic post or not have a page at all.

For example.
XFX Club = Dead ( been a member for ages not a single comment)
Twin Frozr Club = Dead ( no content for at least 8 months )

Active members to a club who like talking to the user make the club a community, Therefore this is basically as social club

I've post 1000+ on this thread, Do you think theres more than 1000 things you can talk about with a single case?

Another thing, I haven't not seen you once on this thread. What are you trying to be the newest mod or something?
Trying to prove your usefulness. Yeah I'm sorry if i sound a bit harsh, but i hate when people come and think they're better than someone because they follow something that is "right"


----------



## scyf3r

yeahh.. I rather a thread that goes off topic a couple of pages than a thread that stays dead becoz the participants can't even be bother to talk to one another. Afterall, OCN is about creating a like-minded community to help one another. Before people wanna help one another, they would first wanna feel like a part of the community. And this graphite community is different from the dead threads coz the people here behave like friends. Sure that sometimes OT posts do go on for a couple of pages, but how often is that? There's always the unsubscribe button anyways...


----------



## debuchan

Hey folks! I have a bit of a dilemma and I was hoping you could help me. I would like suggestions for a new case- I am deciding between the Arc Midi R2, NZXT H440, and the upcoming Graphite 760T. My budget affords me any of the three, but spending less is always nice.

I currently have 2 240 rads and an additional 120 rad that I would like to add. My hardware:

AMD 8350
Asus Crosshair V Formula
7850 (X-fire)
Samsung "wonder ram"
Corsair HX750

I do not think I will miss the optical bays, but having them would be nice.

What does everyone think? Will the 760T be "too much" case for my needs? Is there a Graphite case that would better suit my needs? Or should I go with either of the other two choices I had initially narrowed myself to? Thanks in advance!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Hey folks! I have a bit of a dilemma and I was hoping you could help me. I would like suggestions for a new case- I am deciding between the Arc Midi R2, NZXT H440, and the upcoming Graphite 760T. My budget affords me any of the three, but spending less is always nice.
> 
> I currently have 2 240 rads and an additional 120 rad that I would like to add. My hardware:
> 
> AMD 8350
> Asus Crosshair V Formula
> 7850 (X-fire)
> Samsung "wonder ram"
> Corsair HX750
> 
> I do not think I will miss the optical bays, but having them would be nice.
> 
> What does everyone think? Will the 760T be "too much" case for my needs? Is there a Graphite case that would better suit my needs? Or should I go with either of the other two choices I had initially narrowed myself to? Thank in advance!


The 760 would handle that hardware and those rads really well!







The 760 can support up to a 360 in the top as well as a 240 in the front. I think that would be a good looking system. What color 760 would you be doing?


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Hey folks! I have a bit of a dilemma and I was hoping you could help me. I would like suggestions for a new case- I am deciding between the Arc Midi R2, NZXT H440, and the upcoming Graphite 760T. My budget affords me any of the three, but spending less is always nice.
> 
> I currently have 2 240 rads and an additional 120 rad that I would like to add. My hardware:
> 
> AMD 8350
> Asus Crosshair V Formula
> 7850 (X-fire)
> Samsung "wonder ram"
> Corsair HX750
> 
> I do not think I will miss the optical bays, but having them would be nice.
> 
> What does everyone think? Will the 760T be "too much" case for my needs? Is there a Graphite case that would better suit my needs? Or should I go with either of the other two choices I had initially narrowed myself to? Thank in advance!


If you are considering 2x 240 and a additional 120, you can potentially even consider the 600T. I'm not so sure about the modding capabilities of the 760T to support a 120+240 on the top, but I know the 600T can support that with a little modding.

However if you are considering to mount the additional 120 on the back, then both 600T and 760T will be more than capable.


----------



## debuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> What color 760 would you be doing?


The white looks very nice, but I'm not sure if it is $10 nicer, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> If you are considering 2x 240 and a additional 120, you can potentially even consider the 600T. I'm not so sure about the modding capabilities of the 760T to support a 120+240 on the top, but I know the 600T can support that with a little modding.
> 
> However if you are considering to mount the additional 120 on the back, then both 600T and 760T will be more than capable.


I had been considering the 600T for a little while, but I forgot what about it made me reconsider it.

Thanks, both of you!


----------



## longroadtrip

Both colors would make the hardware really stand out. Personally, I am really excited about the 760T. The side window on it looks great!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Hey folks! I have a bit of a dilemma and I was hoping you could help me. I would like suggestions for a new case- I am deciding between the Arc Midi R2, NZXT H440, and the upcoming Graphite 760T. My budget affords me any of the three, but spending less is always nice.
> 
> I currently have 2 240 rads and an additional 120 rad that I would like to add. My hardware:
> 
> AMD 8350
> Asus Crosshair V Formula
> 7850 (X-fire)
> Samsung "wonder ram"
> Corsair HX750
> 
> I do not think I will miss the optical bays, but having them would be nice.
> 
> What does everyone think? Will the 760T be "too much" case for my needs? Is there a Graphite case that would better suit my needs? Or should I go with either of the other two choices I had initially narrowed myself to? Thank in advance!


Well, if you are planning on upgrading within the near future, I would go for a case other than the 760T because (unless I am mistaken) we don't really know when that will be available. However, if time isn't really important, I think the 760T is a great looking case. Only you can decide if it will be "too much case." Just keep in mind that the 760T is a full tower case and your other choices are mid tower, so it will definitely be the larger option. If everything you have adequately fits into your current case, then I would stick to a mid tower, but if you feel like you want some room to expand, the full tower might be a decent option. As for other Graphite cases, I know that the majority of us here have the 600T and many have modded in front 240mm support, but if you aren't comfortable with modding, the 600T isn't really for you. As for the 230T, that is more of a budget offering and based on what you listed as potential cases, it doesn't seem to fit the bill. At this point you have to decide how important the optical bays are. You seem a little uncertain on whether or not you would miss them, so I would really think about what you would need to put in there. If it is just your blu ray drive, then there are ways to make that an external drive, such as enclosures. If you think you are able to go without, I would look at the H440, I really liked it when it was first announced and it would definitely provide you with some room to upgrade your cooling loop in the future if you so choose. However, if you decide that you want an optical bay, then go with the Arc Midi R2. I personally don't know what the watercooling capacity is on that, so I would try and look into some of that before committing to it, but I have heard many people that love that case.

Sorry for rambling I'm a bit sick, but there's my









EDIT: Just looked for the 760T on newegg, apparently it will be available in about a month


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Hey folks! I have a bit of a dilemma and I was hoping you could help me. I would like suggestions for a new case- I am deciding between the Arc Midi R2, NZXT H440, and the upcoming Graphite 760T. My budget affords me any of the three, but spending less is always nice.
> 
> I currently have 2 240 rads and an additional 120 rad that I would like to add. My hardware:
> 
> AMD 8350
> Asus Crosshair V Formula
> 7850 (X-fire)
> Samsung "wonder ram"
> Corsair HX750
> 
> I do not think I will miss the optical bays, but having them would be nice.
> 
> What does everyone think? Will the 760T be "too much" case for my needs? Is there a Graphite case that would better suit my needs? Or should I go with either of the other two choices I had initially narrowed myself to? Thanks in advance!


It's always good to have more than less, if your budget allows it then why not buy the best? Especially the case. You're gonna look at it everyday. I can't really say much though as I haven't got the 760t. So if you like the look of it, go for it.







Also, with any case it's possible to do anything if you have the time.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> It's always good to have more than less, if your budget allows it then why not buy the best? Especially the case. You're gonna look at it everyday. I can't really say much though as I haven't got the 760t. So if you like the look of it, go for it


Wow, quite the downer post there Rec... Though I'm sure you meant


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wow, quite the downer post there Rec... Though I'm sure you meant


Yeah haha. I'm on my phone, typo sorry!


----------



## debuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well, if you are planning on upgrading within the near future, I would go for a case other than the 760T because (unless I am mistaken) we don't really know when that will be available. However, if time isn't really important, I think the 760T is a great looking case. Only you can decide if it will be "too much case." Just keep in mind that the 760T is a full tower case and your other choices are mid tower, so it will definitely be the larger option. If everything you have adequately fits into your current case, then I would stick to a mid tower, but if you feel like you want some room to expand, the full tower might be a decent option. As for other Graphite cases, I know that the majority of us here have the 600T and many have modded in front 240mm support, but if you aren't comfortable with modding, the 600T isn't really for you. As for the 230T, that is more of a budget offering and based on what you listed as potential cases, it doesn't seem to fit the bill. At this point you have to decide how important the optical bays are. You seem a little uncertain on whether or not you would miss them, so I would really think about what you would need to put in there. If it is just your blu ray drive, then there are ways to make that an external drive, such as enclosures. If you think you are able to go without, I would look at the H440, I really liked it when it was first announced and it would definitely provide you with some room to upgrade your cooling loop in the future if you so choose. However, if you decide that you want an optical bay, then go with the Arc Midi R2. I personally don't know what the watercooling capacity is on that, so I would try and look into some of that before committing to it, but I have heard many people that love that case.
> 
> Sorry for rambling I'm a bit sick, but there's my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just looked for the 760T on newegg, apparently it will be available in about a month


Yeah, I read that the 760T will not be available until mid-March (Chinese New Year caused some delay). I am not in a serious rush, but one of the rads in my case is leaning a little (I modded a Lancool case to fit a 240 rad in the front, and while I do like it, it has been making me nervous as of late). I debated getting an Arc Midi late last year when it was around $65 and now I feel dumb for not having pulled the trigger. Bah...

Thanks, I had not thought about getting an external enclosure for my Blu-Ray drive. I will keep that in mind.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> It's always good to have more than less, if your budget allows it then why not buy the best? Especially the case. You're gonna look at it everyday. I can't really say much though as I haven't got the 760t. So if you like the look of it, go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, with any case it's possible to do anything if you have the time.


For me, if I buy a case that is "too big," I will look inside and say to myself, "Hey, I think I need something else in there." I am looking for something that will fit everything that I have but at the same time, help limit me in spending more money for upgrading. The H440 and Arc MIdi, as has been mentioned, are smaller and I believe both will suit my needs. However, having a full panel window that made my jaw drop when I saw the pics from CES is also something that I would love to have.

In terms of looks, I love the H440 and 760T. In terms of functionality, I feel the Arc Midi will be enough.

I think this conversation is helping me narrow it down between the H440 and the 760T, so thank you all!


----------



## scyf3r

the side and top panel of the 760T sure looks sleek though.. Better than the mesh top panel of the 600T..


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> the side and top panel of the 760T sure looks sleek though.. Better than the mesh top panel of the 600T..


I disagree, I like the aesthetic of the mesh top on the 600T much better than the top of the 760T


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I disagree, I like the aesthetic of the mesh top on the 600T much better than the top of the 760T


haha.. maybe that's why i'm replacing my mesh top with a acrylic sheet..









But i like the shape of the mesh top.. Curvy..


----------



## charliebrown

my brother bought me a xspc raystorm ax360 kit but just saw and fell in love with primochill acrylic will the ghost fitting I need work with this kit


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> my brother bought me a xspc raystorm ax360 kit but just saw and fell in love with primochill acrylic will the ghost fitting I need work with this kit


Is that a question? Because if it is the primochill ghost fittings work wonders. I have them myself.

EdIt: sorry yeah I was rushing when I read your comment. If you look at my build log in my sig you will see the fittings fit the XSPC 240kit.


----------



## Darylrese

ARGHHH I am so bored today! Anyone recommend some games on steam I could maybe try or anyone giving any codes away?









Here is a random 600t to keep it on topic


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> ARGHHH I am so bored today! Anyone recommend some games on steam I could maybe try or anyone giving any codes away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a random 600t to keep it on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've sent you a code over skype


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I've sent you a code over skype




STILL ON TOPIC


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> ARGHHH I am so bored today! Anyone recommend some games on steam I could maybe try or anyone giving any codes away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a random 600t to keep it on topic


I like Star Wars as much as the next guy, but I am not a fan of this case mod... That fan is ridiculous and the mask looks weird on the front


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I like Star Wars as much as the next guy, but I am not a fan of this case mod... That fan is ridiculous and the mask looks weird on the front


I think that was a photoshoped pic for a corsair competition iirc


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^bwahaha awesome guys!

@ Rec, well I still haven't purchased the fittings, but I really want to put everything in the case first and look and imagine the tubing








I hope I can finally cut the plastic this weekend and put everything in.
I'm starting to miss my big pc, it's just not the same on a laptop









Oh I got my grandparents laptop in today, I got an HP Pavilion (AMD), saw the Toshiba in store and the screen looked horrible.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^bwahaha awesome guys!
> 
> @ Rec, well I still haven't purchased the fittings, but I really want to put everything in the case first and look and imagine the tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I can finally cut the plastic this weekend and put everything in.
> I'm starting to miss my big pc, it's just not the same on a laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I got my grandparents laptop in today, I got an HP Pavilion (AMD), saw the Toshiba in store and the screen looked horrible.


It's only been a week haha. I was without mine for 3 months straight!

When are you buying the fittings?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I like Star Wars as much as the next guy, but I am not a fan of this case mod... That fan is ridiculous and the mask looks weird on the front
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was a photoshoped pic for a corsair competition iirc
Click to expand...

Well that's good... Everytime I see it I like it less and less...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> It's only been a week haha. I was without mine for 3 months straight!
> 
> When are you buying the fittings?


I'm guessing that will be for next week hopefully








Lol I know, crazy right. I think it's mostly the big screen that I miss.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm guessing that will be for next week hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I know, crazy right. I think it's mostly the big screen that I miss.


Withdraw symptoms haha. Oh sparkles the key you game me worked btw thanks. Titanfall is a open beta now of you want to play it.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well that's good... Everytime I see it I like it less and less...


Just look at the size of that fan









That must be like a 300-400mm fan


----------



## charliebrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Is that a question? Because if it is the primochill ghost fittings work wonders. I have them myself.
> 
> EdIt: sorry yeah I was rushing when I read your comment. If you look at my build log in my sig you will see the fittings fit the XSPC 240kit.


What res are you using with those fittings

First loop 3rd build sorry for so many questions


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> What res are you using with those fittings
> 
> First loop 3rd build sorry for so many questions


Using the XSPC Bay/res combo. The one that comes in the kit. It's in the drive bay


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well that's good... Everytime I see it I like it less and less...
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the size of that fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be like a 300-400mm fan
Click to expand...

*Shudder* I hate the look of 200mm fans, plus there are no _great_ 200mm options out there... I can only imagine how limited the choices would be with such absurd fan sizes


----------



## longroadtrip

What does everybody think of the 760T?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> What res are you using with those fittings
> 
> First loop 3rd build sorry for so many questions


Mate if you're unsure at all give me a buzz, I need something to keep me busy otherwise ill end up buying stuff i dont need.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> What does everybody think of the 760T?


I kinda like it, but my next case will hopefully be a full tower version of the 600T............right Corsair? Eh?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you know with an attitude like yours you should nominate yourself for Mod 2014! Or run for politics. Maybe you could come and moderate this forum, get it back on track. It's gone to the dogs without a mod! Friends chatting about nothing to do with the core subject, wasting pages and pages of electronic air and space, forcing people to wade thru pages of crap. My god it's a travesty! Get a mod quick!
> 
> And bro I didn't get upset, I didn't even get angry or shirty, and I certainly didn't 'freak out'. If that's your idea of freaking out then I guess you have never been in a heated confrontation or punched on in a fight or brawl. Freaking out is quite different I can assure you. You on the other hand were the one asking people to stop talking about 'crap'. You sounded quite annoyed and upset. I was just informing you these guys and gals are friends, this is a tight community atm and probably the best club/thread/forum here. Does it really matter if the conversation strays every now and then? Obviously to you it does. Quick, get Darkcyde to kick all the trouble makers and page wasters out!
> 
> Me I'm as cool calm and collected as ever. I have far more to worry about than you and your little gripe, it didn't even break a sweat to me. Then again I have been in far worse confrontations than this one here with a keyboard warrior.
> 
> So sorry about the 'juvenile' comments, I didn't mean to be so schoolboy. I didn't realize we had to be so mature and snooty! Now that I am getting older I really should grow up and be more mature!
> 
> I tell you what, I will give myself a damn good talking to, maybe give myself a few uppercuts just for good measure, enhance my calm and give myself an attitude adjustment. Juvenile is just so yesterday!
> 
> While I'm doing all that, you should just try and learn to chill out and be a little more light hearted and free spirited. You seem really tense, like a rubber band wound too tight ready to snap! Do you need a hug?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a life motto: *Growing old is Mandatory, but Growing up is Optional!* But hey what would I know? I am after all just a Dumb ******* Aussie:thumb:


I know it's hard to read between the lines in a forum, but all I did was remind people to stick to the topic. If you have problem with that, well that's really not my fault.
I am no longer going to defend myself for doing...nothing.
It's funny that you don't seem to know anything about the etiquette of a forum. You seem to act as though you're surprised by a simple request to try and stick on topic. Something I've seen hundreds of times over the years.
For a guy who's so cool and collected, your posts sure don't seem to indicate it, with immature comments, phrases like "keyboard warriors" (whatever that is) and "you have never been in a heated confrontation or punched on in a fight or brawl" sure don't sound like someone cool and collected to me. Especially considering all this started from a simple request to stay on topic (which is normal in forums).

In the future, when people post 10 pages of off topic material, I will again remind them to stay on topic, even if it upsets you. Sorry. A few off topic comments is no big deal. Even a few pages is no big deal, but 10 pages needs a reminder. Forums have rules, i don't see why you have an issue with that.

And now, you've managed to pull us all off topic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Actually, it is considered extremely rude to post OT and as somebody who has been a member of this club much, much longer than you, I find your lack of respect for people who have been members here longer than you to be rude. This isn't your little personal club. This is a club for discussing Graphite series products, anything else is unrelated and off topic. If that bothers you, then create a new thread and post OT discussions in that.


I love your avatar man. Gives me the giggles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I'm definitively guilty of going off topic at times. But we usually keep it somewhat on track and such. I personally think it's nice with some filler content once in a while so it doesn't die out.


Hey bud, going off topic for a few posts or even a few pages is really not an issue. We have done it lots here and I've never had a problem with it, but 10 pages is excessive. Someone making a big deal out of a simple reminder is also excessive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm with Buttsy. People who are not here often can not say what we "should" do. OP has seen us talk about non related stuff for ages and has never said anything. This thread has been monitored by MODS and they've never said anything. If anything we're keeping the thread alive. What, just because you had the case longer than us, makes you king of the world? I thought this was a place where I can enjoy talking to o my friends about what ever I want? Or should I make a thread for "Off topic stuff so I don't get shouted at by people.."
> 
> Jesus. I thought I was immature.
> Literally if you look at my post count. 80% of them are here. Why is that. Maybe I enjoy talking about random stuff or is I because I enjoy talking to these guys without having to worry about time zones. It's a free site. The only people who should tell us to stop is OP or MODS, but I bet as that happen this club will be dead. I promise you that.
> 
> Sparkles. At least you got it sorted. Is that the only part your waiting for?


You're right. We do go off topic occasionally, but never to such excess. Also, this thread has been going on for years, and I've been here the whole time, and participating. Don't think because I read the forum almost every day, but don't necessarily post every day, that I'm "not here often". I have read the entire thread from beginning to end, and been here for 90% of it. There have been reminders to stick to the rules in the past, and not necessarily by me. There are rules posted on the OP, and general rules for all the threads (as longroadtrip (who has also been here for ages) linked to).

This thread has been going for years without going off topic for 10 pages at a time, and will continue to do so just like all the rest of the threads here.

The 600T is a very popular case, and that's what's kept this thread going. I mean, the HD6900 series thread is also dead, but that's because the cards are a few years old now, not because people were not chatting there. And that's a good thing, because now anyone wanting to look up information in that thread will have an easier time finding it without having to wade through a bunch of chatting.

Think of the threads as technical manuals. You don't fill technical manuals with a bunch of chatter.

I really honestly don't get why this has been so blown out of proportion over a simple reminder to stay on topic. It's like someone's ego has been bruised by a simple "stay on topic guys" request.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> ARGHHH I am so bored today! Anyone recommend some games on steam I could maybe try or anyone giving any codes away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a random 600t to keep it on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. That looks awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> What does everybody think of the 760T?


Although I'm not in the market for a full tower, I think the 760T is a pretty sweet case. I need a case with at least one more external bay, but I have to say that's a pretty classy case. I absolutely love the side panel.


----------



## Recr3ational

Anyway anyone can recommend me a thin 360 that fits the 600t? I don't mid modding just not excessive, I'll run out of case soon if i cut to much. XSPC EX 360?
Also i want a thin one because my 240 is giving me way more than enough, I'm just bored so i want to add a 360.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Anyway anyone can recommend me a thin 360 that fits the 600t? I don't mid modding just not excessive, I'll run out of case soon if i cut to much. XSPC EX 360?
> Also i want a thin one because my 240 is giving me way more than enough, I'm just bored so i want to add a 360.


Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_297_1484&products_id=24234&zenid=cc62778af7ce5a52acd9200e69c9068c


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Anyway anyone can recommend me a thin 360 that fits the 600t? I don't mid modding just not excessive, I'll run out of case soon if i cut to much. XSPC EX 360?
> Also i want a thin one because my 240 is giving me way more than enough, I'm just bored so i want to add a 360.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_200&products_id=4538

or X-flow

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_200&products_id=4541


----------



## Recr3ational

Sweet thanks. Gonna buy the xflow if it comes to stock if not I'll buy the other Black ice one. Only £50 I thought it was gonna be £100 lol


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I know it's hard to read between the lines in a forum, but all I did was remind people to stick to the topic. If you have problem with that, well that's really not my fault.
> I am no longer going to defend myself for doing...nothing.
> It's funny that you don't seem to know anything about the etiquette of a forum. You seem to act as though you're surprised by a simple request to try and stick on topic. Something I've seen hundreds of times over the years.
> For a guy who's so cool and collected, your posts sure don't seem to indicate it, with immature comments, phrases like "keyboard warriors" (whatever that is) and "you have never been in a heated confrontation or punched on in a fight or brawl" sure don't sound like someone cool and collected to me. Especially considering all this started from a simple request to stay on topic (which is normal in forums).
> 
> In the future, when people post 10 pages of off topic material, I will again remind them to stay on topic, even if it upsets you. Sorry. A few off topic comments is no big deal. Even a few pages is no big deal, but 10 pages needs a reminder. Forums have rules, i don't see why you have an issue with that.










Stay on topic! For the sake of putting this thing to bed, cuz you just won't quit. Enough already, I could go on and on but I just don't care to write anymore I'm over it, your just not that important.


----------



## charliebrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Mate if you're unsure at all give me a buzz, I need something to keep me busy otherwise ill end up buying stuff i dont need.


Will do love this community


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> What does everybody think of the 760T?


I like the way that it looks, but I would prefer a _new_ graphite case that has similar style to the 600T. The 760T is basically a 750D with a full side window and 230T styled bezels/covers. Obviously (hopefully) a bit higher quality than the 230T pieces though


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I like the way that it looks, but I would prefer a _new_ graphite case that has similar style to the 600T. The 760T is basically a 750D with a full side window and 230T styled bezels/covers. Obviously (hopefully) a bit higher quality than the 230T pieces though


I agree with you...I was honestly expecting something like a 660T. I figured they would update the design with a few of the improvements that people have come up with. There is still hope though, Computex is coming in June and Corsair has a habit of previewing new products in May just before the show...


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I like the way that it looks, but I would prefer a _new_ graphite case that has similar style to the 600T. The 760T is basically a 750D with a full side window and 230T styled bezels/covers. Obviously (hopefully) a bit higher quality than the 230T pieces though
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you...I was honestly expecting something like a 660T. I figured they would update the design with a few of the improvements that people have come up with. There is still hope though, Computex is coming in June and Corsair has a habit of previewing new products in May just before the show...
Click to expand...

Yup, right around my birthday








But yeah, I still have hope for one specifically based on this thread.


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah, I remember that thread...I hold out hope too. It's such a popular design (for good reason,) it makes complete sense to update it to be more competitive with newer offerings.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Yeah, I remember that thread...I hold out hope too. It's such a popular design (for good reason,) it makes complete sense to update it to be more competitive with newer offerings.


Yup, I would honestly be happy if they kept the same outside (maybe put in the full window instead?) and just redo the insides to match some of the better cases out there. Perhaps offer a cheap way to upgrade our older versions too, kinda like a Rev 2.0 instead of a completely new case.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

My 600T v2....

Top rad support....240/280/360/420....

Front rad support....240/280/360/420....

Bottom rad support....240....

Modular HDD cages and optical bay....

and of course large window like the 750D ot 760T....


----------



## Recr3ational

This is why sometimes i go off topic. Just to make people appreciate this amazing community









I'm buying my rad this week,
I'm having trouble finding a 135mm fan.
Thinkign about buying a new psu all together.

Edit: I found this LINK anyone with fan knowledge want to share?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I'm buying my rad this week,
> I'm having trouble finding a 135mm fan.
> Thinkign about buying a new psu all together.
> 
> Edit: I found this LINK anyone with fan knowledge want to share?


135mm fan ehm?








Which PSU do you have now?

I really don't know anything about zalman fans, but as far I can see it uses 120mm design.


----------



## Krullmeister

135mm fans are quite rare to find unfortunately.

That's not a great fan from the looks of it.

Edit:
POST 1000!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Edit:
> POST 1000!
> 
> wheee.gif


DODODODODODODOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
We have a winner
I will now send you a bottle of vine









EDIT:

I got more unique rep than krully


----------



## Recr3ational

Thanks guys what about this LINK? I'll mod it somehow to fit the 135mm slot.

Edit you can tell who asks and answers most of the questions here by the amount of rep we have haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> My 600T v2....
> 
> Top rad support....240/280/360/420....
> 
> Front rad support....240/280/360/420....
> 
> Bottom rad support....240....
> 
> Modular HDD cages and optical bay....
> 
> and of course large window like the 750D ot 760T....


Are you gonna stay with us this time or leave again?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Edit you can tell who asks and answers most of the questions here by the amount of rep we have haha.


DIS!!!!









+rep rec








Quote:


> Thanks guys what about this LINK? I'll mod it somehow to fit the 135mm slot.


YES!!!!
srsly this is one of the most silent and still good performance 140mm mm fan








Krully have some og them and I have the 120mm verison.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> DIS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep rec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!
> srsly this is one of the most silent and still good performance 140mm mm fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krully have some og them and I have the 120mm verison.


The pure wings isnt as good as the silentwings







different bearing

Still a good fan.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thanks guys what about this LINK? I'll mod it somehow to fit the 135mm slot.
> 
> Edit you can tell who asks and answers most of the questions here by the amount of rep we have haha.
> Are you gonna stay with us this time or leave again?


I would be staying if the 600t v2 has enough rad space....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The pure wings isnt as good as the silentwings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different bearing
> 
> Still a good fan.


Sweet thanks noob, Ill buy the silent wiings then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I would be staying if the 600t v2 has enough rad space....


you better or we'll have to dis-own you.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:
Quote:


> The pure wings isnt as good as the silentwings tongue.gif different bearing
> 
> Still a good fan.


I must have seen wrong. The the silent wings 2 are the one i was talking about


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I must have seen wrong. The the silent wings 2 are the one i was talking about


I bet you were.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I bet you were. wink.gif


hehe


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> My 600T v2....
> 
> Top rad support....240/280/360/420....
> 
> Front rad support....240/280/360/420....
> 
> Bottom rad support....240....
> 
> Modular HDD cages and optical bay....
> 
> and of course large window like the 750D ot 760T....


This would basically sum it all up haha. I have to say though, I think I would prefer the window from the 760T over the one from the 750D.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thanks guys what about this LINK? I'll mod it somehow to fit the 135mm slot.
> 
> Edit you can tell who asks and answers most of the questions here by the amount of rep we have haha.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My 600T v2....
> 
> Top rad support....240/280/360/420....
> 
> Front rad support....240/280/360/420....
> 
> Bottom rad support....240....
> 
> Modular HDD cages and optical bay....
> 
> and of course large window like the 750D ot 760T....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna stay with us this time or leave again?
Click to expand...

If I had to guess, the only modding you would have to do to get that fan to fit would be drill 4 new holes in the psu. Then again, the 135mm may use 140mm mounting?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> This would basically sum it all up haha. I have to say though, I think I would prefer the window from the 760T over the one from the 750D.
> If I had to guess, the only modding you would have to do to get that fan to fit would be drill 4 new holes in the psu. Then again, the 135mm may use 140mm mounting?


You might be right mate. I never thought of that, I think i might just have to expand the holes. I doubt it would be a major issue.

Guys, I saw this LINK Do you guys think if i put this to my fan controller I would be able to control the speed of the fans? As the voltage goes down so does the fan? Thats the logic i had in mind lol


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> This would basically sum it all up haha. I have to say though, I think I would prefer the window from the 760T over the one from the 750D.
> If I had to guess, the only modding you would have to do to get that fan to fit would be drill 4 new holes in the psu. Then again, the 135mm may use 140mm mounting?
> 
> 
> 
> You might be right mate. I never thought of that, I think i might just have to expand the holes. I doubt it would be a major issue.
> 
> Guys, I saw this LINK Do you guys think if i put this to my fan controller I would be able to control the speed of the fans? As the voltage goes down so does the fan? Thats the logic i had in mind lol
Click to expand...

The biggest issue you will have will be if the fan is too thick. As for the grid, you could possibly do that, but it would probably be very finicky about how many fans you can have connected. I'd imagine you could get at least three on it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> The biggest issue you will have will be if the fan is too thick. As for the grid, you could possibly do that, but it would probably be very finicky about how many fans you can have connected. I'd imagine you could get at least three on it.


According to the xfx website it uses a 25mm think fan. Same as the be quiet, I'll try first if not I'll buy a new psu.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> The biggest issue you will have will be if the fan is too thick. As for the grid, you could possibly do that, but it would probably be very finicky about how many fans you can have connected. I'd imagine you could get at least three on it.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the xfx website it uses a 25mm think fan. Same as the be quiet, I'll try first if not I'll buy a new psu.
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me.

On a side note, I just hit a seemingly stable OC on my 8350 for 5GHz @1.5V... I'm going to turn it back down to the 4.7 for 24/7 because the temps on the 5 are a bit worrisome.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Sounds good to me.
> 
> On a side note, I just hit a seemingly stable OC on my 8350 for 5GHz @1.5V... I'm going to turn it back down to the 4.7 for 24/7 because the temps on the 5 are a bit worrisome.


1.5v? That's awesome mate. I think mine was nearing 1.6v and doubt that was even stable. So good work!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> According to the xfx website it uses a 25mm think fan. Same as the be quiet, I'll try first if not I'll buy a new psu.


25mm thickness is pretty much the standard so any fan in that case works just fine. If it doesnt fit in your PSU it's a great fan and you can just use it in your case


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Sounds good to me.
> 
> On a side note, I just hit a seemingly stable OC on my 8350 for 5GHz @1.5V... I'm going to turn it back down to the 4.7 for 24/7 because the temps on the 5 are a bit worrisome.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5v? That's awesome mate. I think mine was nearing 1.6v and doubt that was even stable. So good work!
Click to expand...

Thanks! Yours was getting into 1.6? That's crazy! Pretty sure the max safe is ~1.55V


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Thanks! Yours was getting into 1.6? That's crazy! Pretty sure the max safe is ~1.55V


Yeah man. I got told as long as the temps are fine then 1.6 should be okay. It's all about the temps. Even at 1.6v it's cooler than my 4770k haha. I think I got mine at 5.2 at one point. Not stable, I was seeing how much I could do.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Thanks! Yours was getting into 1.6? That's crazy! Pretty sure the max safe is ~1.55V
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man. I got told as long as the temps are fine then 1.6 should be okay. It's all about the temps. Even at 1.6v it's cooler than my 4770k haha. I think I got mine at 5.2 at one point. Not stable, I was seeing how much I could do.
Click to expand...

Ah, ok cool. I wasn't looking to see how high I could go, more of if I could hit 5. I might go back to it at a later date with a better cooling set up, but the chances of me going to a custom loop before I ditch the 8350 are pretty slim.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, ok cool. I wasn't looking to see how high I could go, more of if I could hit 5. I might go back to it at a later date with a better cooling set up, but the chances of me going to a custom loop before I ditch the 8350 are pretty slim.


I still love it. It's now a htpc. A retired battered cpu. I was expecting for it to blow up tbh with you. I was literally expecting it to blow as soon as I turn it on at 5.2

You planning on upgrading at all? (We should start talking about the 600T...)


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, ok cool. I wasn't looking to see how high I could go, more of if I could hit 5. I might go back to it at a later date with a better cooling set up, but the chances of me going to a custom loop before I ditch the 8350 are pretty slim.
> 
> 
> 
> I still love it. It's now a htpc. A retired battered cpu. I was expecting for it to blow up tbh with you. I was literally expecting it to blow as soon as I turn it on at 5.2
> 
> You planning on upgrading at all? (We should start talking about the 600T...)
Click to expand...

The next thing I'm planning on buying is a new pair of headphones. I'm thinking the Hifiman HE400 or the Sennheiser HD650. The HE400 is currently winning since its much cheaper for similar/same tier quality. After that I'll probably do a GPU upgrade to Maxwell, preferably a flagship or top tier card (780/780ti equivalent). Then by the time I get some money after all of that, I'll probably be looking to Broadwell. If I decide that I don't need one of those updates just yet, I may do a custom loop, but that isn't completely likely. In any number of places in between I'll fit in some "fun money" to mod my 600T or upgrade to the 600T V2 if and when that happens. Unfortunately all of that will be a bit spread out due to not having a job while at school (for now). The first few mods I have in mind are to mess with some acrylic, maybe clean up the inside in a similar way to what romeokilo did in his MOTM build, perhaps build a PSU cover, paint it, make a full window, change out the front 200mm for dual 120s, perhaps dual 140s or triple 120s, and figure out a way to get rid of my drive bays yet keep my NZXT Hue and Blu Ray drive. For the Hue I'm thinking of taking the tray part off (leaving only the dials and the board) and mount it to access in the top of the case in between my H100i and the motherboard. From eyeballing it, I think the sizing is about right, just a matter of figuring out how. As for the blu ray drive, I'll either buy an esata or usb 3.0 to sata connection and some other sata power adapter. Perhaps an enclosure. Those are just the thoughts I've had bouncing around my head haha


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> The next thing I'm planning on buying is a new pair of headphones. I'm thinking the Hifiman HE400 or the Sennheiser HD650. The HE400 is currently winning since its much cheaper for similar/same tier quality. After that I'll probably do a GPU upgrade to Maxwell, preferably a flagship or top tier card (780/780ti equivalent). Then by the time I get some money after all of that, I'll probably be looking to Broadwell. If I decide that I don't need one of those updates just yet, I may do a custom loop, but that isn't completely likely. In any number of places in between I'll fit in some "fun money" to mod my 600T or upgrade to the 600T V2 if and when that happens. Unfortunately all of that will be a bit spread out due to not having a job while at school (for now). The first few mods I have in mind are to mess with some acrylic, maybe clean up the inside in a similar way to what romeokilo did in his MOTM build, perhaps build a PSU cover, paint it, make a full window, change out the front 200mm for dual 120s, perhaps dual 140s or triple 120s, and figure out a way to get rid of my drive bays yet keep my NZXT Hue and Blu Ray drive. For the Hue I'm thinking of taking the tray part off (leaving only the dials and the board) and mount it to access in the top of the case in between my H100i and the motherboard. From eyeballing it, I think the sizing is about right, just a matter of figuring out how. As for the blu ray drive, I'll either buy an esata or usb 3.0 to sata connection and some other sata power adapter. Perhaps an enclosure. Those are just the thoughts I've had bouncing around my head haha


Bloody hell, that's what i called planning my friend. I wish I was like you. I just buy things when i want them and decide that I don't need it. You could always get a blu ray enclosure? With the Hue you could put it in the case just mod it somewhere else? With the acrylic mods with like Romekilo, that's a good idea. If you have the time, do it. I like seeing builds that has less money, more time put in it.
Most of the time with MOTM it's people with tons of money and haven't done much on it. The name is MOD of the month after all but who am I to judge people







.
What ever you do, I'm sure it's awesome. I've done something already for my front panel. Now just need to wait for saturday to get my paycheck and buy the 360 and few fans and all should be okay. Just worried about the clearance issue with my pump and the rad. Its quite long and the pump is in the middle slot. I'l have to see what i can do. I'll work it out.

What's wrong with your headphones now? Broken or are you just looking for an upgrade?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I agree with you...I was honestly expecting something like a 660T. I figured they would update the design with a few of the improvements that people have come up with. There is still hope though, Computex is coming in June and Corsair has a habit of previewing new products in May just before the show...


Dude, have you seen the "How would you change the 600T" thread started by Corsair George (I see you have)? I think they have...plans....I'm really looking forward to what they come up with.
So many people want so many changes, they're just not going to be able to please everyone. At least they have a much larger selection of cases now, and I like the direction they're moving in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You might be right mate. I never thought of that, I think i might just have to expand the holes. I doubt it would be a major issue.
> 
> Guys, I saw this LINK Do you guys think if i put this to my fan controller I would be able to control the speed of the fans? As the voltage goes down so does the fan? Thats the logic i had in mind lol


Why don't you consider going PWM? You can connect a lot of fans using a PWM splitter. The splitter is powered directly from your psu, and not from whatever PWM fan controller you decide to use (unless you have decided to stick with the stock controller).

The only disadvantage to a pwm splitter is that only one fan actually reports its RPM. The rest are controlled based on the speed of that one fan. So, if a fan other than the "master fan" fails, the controller wouldn't know it.

It would be interesting if Corsair decided to use this type of system in their new 600T considering they sell PWM fans now.

Speaking of which, I replaced my Scythe Slip Stream 1900 RPM 110 cfm PWM fans on my H100 with two Corsair SP120 High Performance static pressure fans. I was surprised to find that, even though the scythe fans were case fans and not rad fans, I didn't see any temperature improvement after installing the Corsair fans. I always thought those Scythe fans really seemed to perform well on a rad considering they were case fans.

Picked up one of these today:



It will allow me to rid my case of this huge adapter cable I had stuffed under the drive bay pedestal.

I was also thinking that this might be a good way to install a permanent 120GB USB 3.0 flash drive inside the case. You can get versions that will read over 200MB/s now. I'm not sure what one would use it for since an SSD would be way better. Just a thought....


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Dude, have you seen the "How would you change the 600T" thread started by Corsair George (I see you have)? I think they have...plans....I'm really looking forward to what they come up with.
> So many people want so many changes, they're just not going to be able to please everyone. At least they have a much larger selection of cases now, and I like the direction they're moving in.
> Why don't you consider going PWM? You can connect a lot of fans using a PWM splitter. The splitter is powered directly from your psu, and not from whatever PWM fan controller you decide to use (unless you have decided to stick with the stock controller).


Of course...and everything I've requested has pretty much been in line with that thread. Not sure what their plans are, but like I said, I look forward to a 660T (if that is actually the naming convention.) I'm already taking pre-orders for the 760, but personally, I would love to see a 600T (or 660T, whatever) v2.0 as it definitely has room for improvement, but shouldn't be at the end of it's life cycle as it is a solid design that can be improved on pretty easily.


----------



## xbaconator9000

Update on a few mods on my 230T. What do you guys think?



http://imgur.com/tCWyCsy




http://imgur.com/ikYaRYQ




http://imgur.com/YWxT57C


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbaconator9000*
> 
> Update on a few mods on my 230T. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tCWyCsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ikYaRYQ


Please use, some business or office blocks imgur.


----------



## xbaconator9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Please use, some business or office blocks imgur.


alrighty thanks!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbaconator9000*
> 
> Update on a few mods on my 230T. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Omg I love what you did to hide the drive bays. Very smexy build. Keep up the good work!


----------



## scyf3r

Remember earlier when I wanted to create a custom acrylic HDD cage? I've added a nifty little function to the cage. Individual slots will light up when a harddisk is inserted into the slot! I'm still testing out the diffusion of the led lights into the slots but here's a sneak preview!


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbaconator9000*
> 
> Update on a few mods on my 230T. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's really sexy.. You used a laser for the PSU and drive bay covers?


----------



## xbaconator9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> That's really sexy.. You used a laser for the PSU and drive bay covers?


thank you!









no, we just used some carbon fiber stickers, cutter + ruler
oh, and pencil.. and lots of erasing. lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbaconator9000*
> 
> Update on a few mods on my 230T. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tCWyCsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ikYaRYQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YWxT57C


Sweet build. Loving the carbon fiber.
Good job!


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Originally Posted by *xbaconator9000* 

Update on a few mods on my 230T. What do you guys think?



http://imgur.com/tCWyCsy




http://imgur.com/ikYaRYQ




http://imgur.com/YWxT57C









That is badass! I like the orange and black color combo.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Remember earlier when I wanted to create a custom acrylic HDD cage? I've added a nifty little function to the cage. Individual slots will light up when a harddisk is inserted into the slot! I'm still testing out the diffusion of the led lights into the slots but here's a sneak preview!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn man, really looking forward to the end result! Very sleek looking, though how are you gonna hide the leds? or is this the back side?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Bloody hell, that's what i called planning my friend. I wish I was like you. I just buy things when i want them and decide that I don't need it. You could always get a blu ray enclosure? With the Hue you could put it in the case just mod it somewhere else? With the acrylic mods with like Romekilo, that's a good idea. If you have the time, do it. I like seeing builds that has less money, more time put in it.
> Most of the time with MOTM it's people with tons of money and haven't done much on it. The name is MOD of the month after all but who am I to judge people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> What ever you do, I'm sure it's awesome. I've done something already for my front panel. Now just need to wait for saturday to get my paycheck and buy the 360 and few fans and all should be okay. Just worried about the clearance issue with my pump and the rad. Its quite long and the pump is in the middle slot. I'l have to see what i can do. I'll work it out.
> 
> What's wrong with your headphones now? Broken or are you just looking for an upgrade?


Haha, really? I thought everyone did this type of planning. And in all reality, once I get enough money, I'll weigh the options at least 100 more times before I actually buy something with it. As for a blu ray enclosure, I looked into one of those and they would be an extra $30-$50 whereas adapter cables for esata to sata and sata power to usb or the wall is only about $15. If there was an exposed board or something on the blu ray, I would definitely get an enclosure, but it already has what is basically an enclosure around it. Plus, if I go with the usb option instead of the esata, I could use it on my Macbook Air if I so chose. I was thinking about places I could mod in the hue, but everywhere I thought of (except for the one I said in my first post about it) I would have a harder time accessing. When it comes to limited desk space, it is much easier to take off the top cover than it is to take off the door. Also, if it is up top, assuming that it all fits well, it would add to the cleanliness of the case since I wouldn't have three dials just hanging out somewhere else. Other places I thought of putting it were in the PSU cover, right in that spot with no grommets on the motherboard tray, or put it somewhere in the acrylic I want to put in. I guess if I were to put something like a temperature gauge and maybe a cmos reset switch by it, it could look kind of like an instrument cluster type of thing. I figure all of this will pick up the pace come summer time. Right now the only place I would be able to do it would be if I walked it across the street to my fraternity house and did it in the basement there. Not to mention I don't have a job down here on campus just yet, and time spent modding should be time spent studying (hooray for engineering!). I figure small things to start, like planning, and then once I have a few months off I can take it apart and get to work. As for my headphones, they just don't really match up with the rest of my set up. By the rest of my set up I mean an Aune T1 and an always growing lossless library. My M50s are kind of like an i3 in a build with a 780Ti, they just don't really fit and I don't experience the full potential of the rest of the build due to that bottleneck. Now I'm not saying that the T1 is like the 780Ti of the audio world, but it was probably the best way to translate all of this. I'm definitely going to keep my M50s for use in libraries on my laptop while studying and such, but once I sell my Xonar Essence STX, I'll be able to replace them in my main set up. I hope I didn't ramble too much I'm a bit sick, I'm afraid


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Damn man, really looking forward to the end result! Very sleek looking, though how are you gonna hide the leds? or is this the back side?


Remember the L shaped acrylic blocks I posted earlier? The leds will be illuminating them and they will be hiding the hard disks while the hard disks rest on this mount.. I realised the best way to diffuse the light is to stick a layer of white paper over the acrylic surface so the led light gets diffused to a nice red when it is on.. I'll try to get it all done by tonight and will post pics or maybe a video to show how it works.. Still thinking how to fix my window to the side panel.. Cut out the hole ystd with a dremel and realised it's not as straight as I wanted it to be.. Hence looking for a way to fix the acrylic window on without it falling off..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Ah nice, looking forward to it.









I've seen people use some sort of rubber cord. Excuse my explanation


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Ah nice, looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen people use some sort of rubber cord. Excuse my explanation


Haha.. you mean a rubber u-channel.. I was considering that but it seemed pretty expensive as I have to ship it over from australia or usa.. those sold over in Singapore is only in huge rolls.. And I don't have the time lately to go walk around and take a look for long..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, really? I thought everyone did this type of planning. And in all reality, once I get enough money, I'll weigh the options at least 100 more times before I actually buy something with it. As for a blu ray enclosure, I looked into one of those and they would be an extra $30-$50 whereas adapter cables for esata to sata and sata power to usb or the wall is only about $15. If there was an exposed board or something on the blu ray, I would definitely get an enclosure, but it already has what is basically an enclosure around it. Plus, if I go with the usb option instead of the esata, I could use it on my Macbook Air if I so chose. I was thinking about places I could mod in the hue, but everywhere I thought of (except for the one I said in my first post about it) I would have a harder time accessing. When it comes to limited desk space, it is much easier to take off the top cover than it is to take off the door. Also, if it is up top, assuming that it all fits well, it would add to the cleanliness of the case since I wouldn't have three dials just hanging out somewhere else. Other places I thought of putting it were in the PSU cover, right in that spot with no grommets on the motherboard tray, or put it somewhere in the acrylic I want to put in. I guess if I were to put something like a temperature gauge and maybe a cmos reset switch by it, it could look kind of like an instrument cluster type of thing. I figure all of this will pick up the pace come summer time. Right now the only place I would be able to do it would be if I walked it across the street to my fraternity house and did it in the basement there. Not to mention I don't have a job down here on campus just yet, and time spent modding should be time spent studying (hooray for engineering!). I figure small things to start, like planning, and then once I have a few months off I can take it apart and get to work. As for my headphones, they just don't really match up with the rest of my set up. By the rest of my set up I mean an Aune T1 and an always growing lossless library. My M50s are kind of like an i3 in a build with a 780Ti, they just don't really fit and I don't experience the full potential of the rest of the build due to that bottleneck. Now I'm not saying that the T1 is like the 780Ti of the audio world, but it was probably the best way to translate all of this. I'm definitely going to keep my M50s for use in libraries on my laptop while studying and such, but once I sell my Xonar Essence STX, I'll be able to replace them in my main set up. I hope I didn't ramble too much I'm a bit sick, I'm afraid


i3 with a 780Ti haha!
Yeah i know what you mean now man. Tbh with you I'm not all that big with audio so you probably know / enjoy it more than I do. I'm still using the Vengeance 1500 and think they're still doing fine haha.
With the bluray, the usb is actually a good idea. I have an external bluray with usb, and it works wonders. Saves me money on buying like 5 bluray players for all my pc / laptop.
Also I have a good idea with the HUE, I can't remember your last post. (too lazy to check haha). You can always put it under the drive bays? With the knobs facaing out? Obviously it depends what you planning on doing with radiators etc.

You could try to put in under the psu cover (like you said) but i reckon you'll run out of room. under there. Unless you have your HDD rack somewhere else. Man this keyboard takes a while for me to get used to. I keep doing spelling mistakes haha. You could always study and mod at the same time







Who said men can't multi task. Haha

Does anyone know why my BF4 gets stuck on Joining Server? I can't play it anymore for some reason ?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> i3 with a 780Ti haha!
> Yeah i know what you mean now man. Tbh with you I'm not all that big with audio so you probably know / enjoy it more than I do. I'm still using the Vengeance 1500 and think they're still doing fine haha.
> With the bluray, the usb is actually a good idea. I have an external bluray with usb, and it works wonders. Saves me money on buying like 5 bluray players for all my pc / laptop.
> Also I have a good idea with the HUE, I can't remember your last post. (too lazy to check haha). You can always put it under the drive bays? With the knobs facaing out? Obviously it depends what you planning on doing with radiators etc.
> 
> You could try to put in under the psu cover (like you said) but i reckon you'll run out of room. under there. Unless you have your HDD rack somewhere else. Man this keyboard takes a while for me to get used to. I keep doing spelling mistakes haha. You could always study and mod at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said men can't multi task. Haha


I'm only just getting into this whole audio thing. It really started about 6 months ago with my ATH-M50 that I bought before going to school.
The biggest problem I have with the blu ray is this: I can't seem to find a sata power to usb. I can find sata data to usb and I can find combo to usb, but not just sata power. I may just have to stick with sata power to wall and sata data to usb.
What do you mean by put the hue under the drive bays? I was planning on getting rid of them completely, that's why I was trying to find somewhere to put the hue and the blu ray drive. I think my two main options would be to put it in the psu cover or behind my H100i in the top. I'm thinking about what to do with the hard drives (3TB and 128gb SSD) and I think that I will custom mount them on the psu cover and get rid of that cage. That or I will cut the cage off at the top so it only has two drive bays left.
The keyboard will take a little while. I have had mine for about a month or so and I'm still accidentally double tapping some of the keys. Perhaps it is a different reason with your browns though? My biggest problem is going back to other keyboards. I just can't type as fast on them whatsoever. Particularly when I have to type double letters. These reds are perfect for that.
I can barely sleeve and watch tv at the same time and that is probably the most mindless modding you can do! There is no way I could study and work on some of the bigger mods at the same time. How would I even do that? "Ok, I'm going to cut one inch of acrylic for every problem I do, ready, GO!" Five hours later I would be just finishing cutting out the side panel door


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'm only just getting into this whole audio thing. It really started about 6 months ago with my ATH-M50 that I bought before going to school.
> The biggest problem I have with the blu ray is this: I can't seem to find a sata power to usb. I can find sata data to usb and I can find combo to usb, but not just sata power. I may just have to stick with sata power to wall and sata data to usb.
> What do you mean by put the hue under the drive bays? I was planning on getting rid of them completely, that's why I was trying to find somewhere to put the hue and the blu ray drive. I think my two main options would be to put it in the psu cover or behind my H100i in the top. I'm thinking about what to do with the hard drives (3TB and 128gb SSD) and I think that I will custom mount them on the psu cover and get rid of that cage. That or I will cut the cage off at the top so it only has two drive bays left.
> The keyboard will take a little while. I have had mine for about a month or so and I'm still accidentally double tapping some of the keys. Perhaps it is a different reason with your browns though? My biggest problem is going back to other keyboards. I just can't type as fast on them whatsoever. Particularly when I have to type double letters. These reds are perfect for that.
> I can barely sleeve and watch tv at the same time and that is probably the most mindless modding you can do! There is no way I could study and work on some of the bigger mods at the same time. How would I even do that? "Ok, I'm going to cut one inch of acrylic for every problem I do, ready, GO!" Five hours later I would be just finishing cutting out the side panel door


I can hardly find just the sata power to USB too. Just get the combo to USB? Works fine! With my keyboard before I have to press quite hard to press a key. I always have my finger sitting on top of the key. My browns required less pressure to push so I accidentally press letters.

If you're getting rid of your drive bay all together then I wouldn't work. It's probably a better idea if you put it under the psu cover. What top rad are you thinking of using? You could always have it at the top of the case. On the right hand side? Where the drive cage is supposed to be.

Haha with the multitasking. What I do is, I'll do a cut or a few little mods. Then have a game on my xbox, make tea or whatever. Then come back to it.

You could revise, cut a few lines etc and do it again. It's always better to do it in steps. Otherwise you make mistakes. Especially when it's important things like cutting the case.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I can hardly find just the sata power to USB too. Just get the combo to USB? Works fine! With my keyboard before I have to press quite hard to press a key. I always have my finger sitting on top of the key. My browns required less pressure to push so I accidentally press letters.
> 
> If you're getting rid of your drive bay all together then I wouldn't work. It's probably a better idea if you put it under the psu cover. What top rad are you thinking of using? You could always have it at the top of the case. On the right hand side? Where the drive cage is supposed to be.
> 
> Haha with the multitasking. What I do is, I'll do a cut or a few little mods. Then have a game on my xbox, make tea or whatever. Then come back to it.
> 
> You could revise, cut a few lines etc and do it again. It's always better to do it in steps. Otherwise you make mistakes. Especially when it's important things like cutting the case.


Unfortunately most of the combo to USBs only support up to 5V and are meant for 2.5" drives. 3.5" and 5.25" require 12V (or at least that's what my research tells me). I've learned that I cans till leave my fingers on the keys, I just can't fully relax them otherwise buttons just get randomly pressed. I'm not entirely sure what I'm doing for the loop just yet seeing as all of this is still plans in my head, nothing definite let alone backed with funds. Though, if I had to guess, it would probably be a 30mm due to space constraints with the motherboard, maybe an x-flow for tube routing purposes, though that would be dependent upon if there is enough space with the front radiator. I would do push pull in the front, probably with a 60mm radiator. Maybe 80, but I've never been a huge fan of those. As for multitasking, I tried something similar to that, and that's why I'm sitting in academic probation haha







Even if I could make that work, I don't have any of my tools here and my fraternity only has very basic stuff (hammer, nails, screwdriver, saw). I think I touched on everything? If I didn't let me know.


----------



## EliteReplay

If corsair george is reading this he should now how much we love our 600T and that the 760T is not a replacement on our eyes...

we need a
600T v2
700T
or whatever is called but we need the case to keep the 600T`s sexiness and curves... a well rounded plastic cover with very nice
water cooling funtionalities...

that all we want and we will get right!!!!

Right George?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Unfortunately most of the combo to USBs only support up to 5V and are meant for 2.5" drives. 3.5" and 5.25" require 12V (or at least that's what my research tells me). I've learned that I cans till leave my fingers on the keys, I just can't fully relax them otherwise buttons just get randomly pressed. I'm not entirely sure what I'm doing for the loop just yet seeing as all of this is still plans in my head, nothing definite let alone backed with funds. Though, if I had to guess, it would probably be a 30mm due to space constraints with the motherboard, maybe an x-flow for tube routing purposes, though that would be dependent upon if there is enough space with the front radiator. I would do push pull in the front, probably with a 60mm radiator. Maybe 80, but I've never been a huge fan of those. As for multitasking, I tried something similar to that, and that's why I'm sitting in academic probation haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I could make that work, I don't have any of my tools here and my fraternity only has very basic stuff (hammer, nails, screwdriver, saw). I think I touched on everything? If I didn't let me know.


Yeah maybe you're right about that mate. I have no clue haha. You could make your own cables maybe? I don't know... You could always buy the tools you need...


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> If corsair george is reading this he should now how much we love our 600T and that the 760T is not a replacement on our eyes...
> 
> we need a
> 600T v2
> 700T
> or whatever is called but we need the case to keep the 600T`s sexiness and curves... a well rounded plastic cover with very nice
> water cooling funtionalities...
> 
> that all we want and we will get right!!!!
> 
> Right George?


This is from the "What would you change about the 600T thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Let me address some concerns.
> 
> 1) The 760T/730T are not replacements for the 600T. They are their own full tower line, and the big brother of the 230T.
> 
> 2) The next-gen 600T product(s) will share inspiration from its curved design. That design heritage is alive and well in the future.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah maybe you're right about that mate. I have no clue haha. You could make your own cables maybe? I don't know... You could always buy the tools you need...


Yeah, I'll keep looking for sata power to usb and if I can't find it, I'll get a wall adapter. As for buying the tools, I have them at home so buying them would be a bit redundant. Also, buying them would take away from parts money haha


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> This is from the "What would you change about the 600T thread
> 
> Yeah, I'll keep looking for sata power to usb and if I can't find it, I'll get a wall adapter. As for buying the tools, I have them at home so buying them would be a bit redundant. Also, buying them would take away from parts money haha


Yeah haha. No one wants to take away money from parts!

Ive done my front panel now. Just need to cut it properly and all is good! Just need to buy my rad and I can finish it. Can't wait!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah haha. No one wants to take away money from parts!
> 
> Ive done my front panel now. Just need to cut it properly and all is good! Just need to buy my rad and I can finish it. Can't wait!


Haha nice! Make sure you post some pics when it is all done!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah haha. No one wants to take away money from parts!
> 
> Ive done my front panel now. Just need to cut it properly and all is good! Just need to buy my rad and I can finish it. Can't wait!


Overkill....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Overkill....


Don't start! Compare my build to yours and tell me who's worse







You're the king of Overkill!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Don't start! Compare my build to yours and tell me who's worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the king of Overkill!


You started it....lol....Though I love the direction you are going with your build....When are you getting the 360...?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You started it....lol....Though I love the direction you are going with your build....When are you getting the 360...?


Tomorrow, well tonight, in a minute. Haha. Just planning before i buy it. Cos the way my pump is I'm gonna have major clearance issue.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Psst...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> This is from the "What would you change about the 600T thread
> 
> Yeah, I'll keep looking for sata power to usb and if I can't find it, I'll get a wall adapter. As for buying the tools, I have them at home so buying them would be a bit redundant. Also, buying them would take away from parts money haha


no that pure coincidence... i didnt know about that thread until now lol


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Psst...


Hell yeah.....Specs....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hell yeah.....Specs....


Oh uh. I dislike the legs







lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Psst...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh the temptations!

I though'd I'd be keeping this case for a while


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh uh. I dislike the legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Shut it AZ,the legs means that there will be a bottom mounted rad (i hope)....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Oh the temptations!
> 
> I though'd I'd be keeping this case for a while


Looking forward to this,if only george would leak a pic or two....


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh uh. I dislike the legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Hahahaha Jesus, 20 minutes into a silhouette render and somebody's already criticizing.

I won't get into specs yet because some aren't finalized as we're still tweaking some things and some stuff will change on the final product between the prototypes we have and the products that actually launch.

I will say a few things to set expectations. These are expensive cases. They will not be value priced or cheap. Similar to current 600T, which was not a cheap case when it launched (and still isn't, at $179 MSRP for the white version), these will be priced similarly because of the sheer part count that the design requires. They also incorporate a lot of the requested features asked for, kept a lot of the heritage of 600T in the design, and will come to market very much purpose-driven. They are polarizing products and I do not expect everybody to like them. There are some significant decisions made that some of you will call stupid and others will love.

But we have a lot of "safe" products. These aren't safe. These are going to start some fights.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Hahahaha Jesus, 20 minutes into a silhouette render and somebody's already criticizing.
> 
> I won't get into specs yet because some aren't finalized as we're still tweaking some things and some stuff will change on the final product between the prototypes we have and the products that actually launch.
> 
> I will say a few things to set expectations. These are expensive cases. They will not be value priced or cheap. Similar to current 600T, which was not a cheap case when it launched (and still isn't, at $179 MSRP for the white version), these will be priced similarly because of the sheer part count that the design requires. They also incorporate a lot of the requested features asked for, kept a lot of the heritage of 600T in the design, and will come to market very much purpose-driven. They are polarizing products and I do not expect everybody to like them. There are some significant decisions made that some of you will call stupid and others will love.
> 
> But we have a lot of "safe" products. These aren't safe. These are going to start some fights.


Its a good thing don't worry







I say i don't like it. Just like with the 600t lol...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Hahahaha Jesus, 20 minutes into a silhouette render and somebody's already criticizing.
> 
> I won't get into specs yet because some aren't finalized as we're still tweaking some things and some stuff will change on the final product between the prototypes we have and the products that actually launch.
> 
> I will say a few things to set expectations. These are expensive cases. They will not be value priced or cheap. Similar to current 600T, which was not a cheap case when it launched (and still isn't, at $179 MSRP for the white version), these will be priced similarly because of the sheer part count that the design requires. They also incorporate a lot of the requested features asked for, kept a lot of the heritage of 600T in the design, and will come to market very much purpose-driven. They are polarizing products and I do not expect everybody to like them. There are some significant decisions made that some of you will call stupid and others will love.
> 
> But we have a lot of "safe" products. These aren't safe. These are going to start some fights.


We are quite a picky bunch









We love risky stuff, can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

Thanks, George. I, for one, appreciate the heads up because I was *just* about to start preparing to cut up my brand new (still unopened) 600t; to get ready for a 360 rad up top and several other structural modifications.

If any of the proposed specs from the "How would you change the Graphite 600T?" thread are coming to fruition, I may decide to just hold off on my build for the newer case model (the pricing doesn't concern me).

Although, "June" is an excruciatingly long time to remain in limbo... = /


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalsBrownCoat*
> 
> Thanks, George. I, for one, appreciate the heads up because I was *just* about to start preparing to cut up my brand new (still unopened) 600t; to get ready for a 360 rad up top and several other structural modifications.
> 
> If any of the proposed specs from the "How would you change the Graphite 600T?" thread are coming to fruition, I may decide to just hold off on my build for the newer case model (the pricing doesn't concern me).
> 
> Although, "June" is an excruciatingly long time to remain in limbo... = /


There's lots of time between now and then that you can use to cut into your 600T


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Psst...


Ooooooooo.......can't wait for some fan/rad placement specs. Need to start planning............


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

A valid notion, however, I don't see much point in making structural changes to something that I'd just want to replace later/soon anyway. I'd rather have the option to sell the case in pristine condition and then get what I want from the start (especially if it includes native support for a 360 rad up top [and hopefully a smaller rad on the bottom], side mount ssd positioning and a full window [without being insultingly gouged on shipping from places like *ahem*...a certain pctech in the Great Lakes area...]).

That said, all of these parts, just sitting in boxes...I can hear them mocking me.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> We are quite a picky bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love risky stuff, can't wait to see how it turns out!


Aye, you can say that again.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Hahahaha Jesus, 20 minutes into a silhouette render and somebody's already criticizing.
> 
> I won't get into specs yet because some aren't finalized as we're still tweaking some things and some stuff will change on the final product between the prototypes we have and the products that actually launch.
> 
> I will say a few things to set expectations. These are expensive cases. They will not be value priced or cheap. Similar to current 600T, which was not a cheap case when it launched (and still isn't, at $179 MSRP for the white version), these will be priced similarly because of the sheer part count that the design requires. They also incorporate a lot of the requested features asked for, kept a lot of the heritage of 600T in the design, and will come to market very much purpose-driven. They are polarizing products and I do not expect everybody to like them. There are some significant decisions made that some of you will call stupid and others will love.
> 
> But we have a lot of "safe" products. These aren't safe. These are going to start some fights.


You can please some people some of the time,but you can't please all people all of the time....
Some spend more time upgrading their pc than using it (not calling any names)....








Some can be seen in other threads getting tempted to go case labs (again not calling any names)....








Me personally,i'm looking forward to seeing what the specs will be,if its good i may switch from my 750D....


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Psst...


*Whyyyyyy........... you do dis..... to us...*


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> *Whyyyyyy........... you do dis..... to us...*


We didn't even get to first base with that pic....It's still fully dressed....


----------



## Lutfij

George, is the silhouette on the left that of a m-itx or an m-atx case?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Psst...
> 
> 
> I won't get into specs yet because some aren't finalized as we're still tweaking some things and some stuff will change on the final product between the prototypes we have and the products that actually launch.
> I will say a few things to set expectations. These are expensive cases. They will not be value priced or cheap. Similar to current 600T, which was not a cheap case when it launched (and still isn't, at $179 MSRP for the white version), these will be priced similarly because of the sheer part count that the design requires. They also incorporate a lot of the requested features asked for, kept a lot of the heritage of 600T in the design, and will come to market very much purpose-driven. They are polarizing products and I do not expect everybody to like them. There are some significant decisions made that some of you will call stupid and others will love.
> 
> But we have a lot of "safe" products. These aren't safe. These are going to start some fights.


Well, at least it will be released a month into summer. Maybe I'll be able to save enough from working to get that and my headphones. Shame this case will have barely made it to a year old. Oh well, I guess my dad is getting a case upgrade haha. Now will that case be announced on June 3rd or released on June 3rd?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> We didn't even get to first base with that pic....It's still fully dressed....


I wouldn't even say we got that far. Dressed would be pictures of the case. Right now it's still a blind date that isn't for another few months!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> George, is the silhouette on the left that of a m-itx or an m-atx case?


It's probably safe to assume that the one on the right is a mid tower and based on that the one on the left is either matx or a huge itx.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbaconator9000*
> 
> Update on a few mods on my 230T. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tCWyCsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ikYaRYQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YWxT57C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks freaking awesome man. Great job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Remember earlier when I wanted to create a custom acrylic HDD cage? I've added a nifty little function to the cage. Individual slots will light up when a harddisk is inserted into the slot! I'm still testing out the diffusion of the led lights into the slots but here's a sneak preview!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a great idea. I can't wait to see how it turns out!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, really? I thought everyone did this type of planning. And in all reality, once I get enough money, I'll weigh the options at least 100 more times before I actually buy something with it. As for a blu ray enclosure, I looked into one of those and they would be an extra $30-$50 whereas adapter cables for esata to sata and sata power to usb or the wall is only about $15. If there was an exposed board or something on the blu ray, I would definitely get an enclosure, but it already has what is basically an enclosure around it. Plus, if I go with the usb option instead of the esata, I could use it on my Macbook Air if I so chose. I was thinking about places I could mod in the hue, but everywhere I thought of (except for the one I said in my first post about it) I would have a harder time accessing. When it comes to limited desk space, it is much easier to take off the top cover than it is to take off the door. Also, if it is up top, assuming that it all fits well, it would add to the cleanliness of the case since I wouldn't have three dials just hanging out somewhere else. Other places I thought of putting it were in the PSU cover, right in that spot with no grommets on the motherboard tray, or put it somewhere in the acrylic I want to put in. I guess if I were to put something like a temperature gauge and maybe a cmos reset switch by it, it could look kind of like an instrument cluster type of thing. I figure all of this will pick up the pace come summer time. Right now the only place I would be able to do it would be if I walked it across the street to my fraternity house and did it in the basement there. Not to mention I don't have a job down here on campus just yet, and time spent modding should be time spent studying (hooray for engineering!). I figure small things to start, like planning, and then once I have a few months off I can take it apart and get to work. As for my headphones, they just don't really match up with the rest of my set up. By the rest of my set up I mean an Aune T1 and an always growing lossless library. My M50s are kind of like an i3 in a build with a 780Ti, they just don't really fit and I don't experience the full potential of the rest of the build due to that bottleneck. Now I'm not saying that the T1 is like the 780Ti of the audio world, but it was probably the best way to translate all of this. I'm definitely going to keep my M50s for use in libraries on my laptop while studying and such, but once I sell my Xonar Essence STX, I'll be able to replace them in my main set up. I hope I didn't ramble too much
> 
> 
> I'm a bit sick, I'm afraid


Feel better.

How do you keep us bumpkins in suspense? (see below)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Psst...


Oh man, you got me all excited now....this is about the only thing that might conceivably get me to give up my 600T. I really hope it's not much taller so it will still fit in my desk, but I hope it's a _little_ taller so we can do push/pull up top (or has some other accommodation for push/pull up top).


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You can please some people some of the time,but you can't please all people all of the time....
> Some spend more time upgrading their pc than using it (not calling any names)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some can be seen in other threads getting tempted to go case labs (again not calling any names)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me personally,i'm looking forward to seeing what the specs will be,if its good i may switch from my 750D....


That remark about upgrading more than using it. It's BETTER not be about me!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That remark about upgrading more than using it. It's BETTER not be about me!


Hahahahaha no comments....Come on AZ i love you 2 much to say that ((but it was you i was referring to))....

Hey AZ check your build log,i you asked a couple questions there....


----------



## CorsairGeorge

It's a big mini ITX. Cue the disappointment from ultra SFF enthusiasts.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Psst...


So glad I didn't cut up my 600T as well, might be trading it for this..


----------



## Gyrael

Oh my god.

That mini-ITX version might just be my next case.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Oh my god.
> 
> That mini-ITX version might just be my next case.


Yeah, I may have to make the switch to the smaller case as well. It makes sense with having to move it to and from school. I just hope/wish someone would release a good ITX board for AMD in the 990FX chipset/AM3+ socket. Otherwise I'll have to move to Intel sooner than planned.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yeah, I may have to make the switch to the smaller case as well. It makes sense with having to move it to and from school. I just hope/wish someone would release a good ITX board for AMD in the 990FX chipset/AM3+ socket. Otherwise I'll have to move to Intel sooner than planned.


Water cooled mini itx?!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Ooooh nice!

But at the same time oooh nooo. I'm already slighty tempted by the 760T (thank god, I don't like the front).

On a side note, probably gonna get my stuff back in the case today/tomorrow. Just need 2 holes drilled for my reservoir mount.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You can please some people some of the time,but you can't please all people all of the time....
> Some spend more time upgrading their pc than using it (not calling any names)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some can be seen in other threads getting tempted to go case labs (again not calling any names)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me personally,i'm looking forward to seeing what the specs will be,if its good i may switch from my 750D....


shhhhhhhh quiet you!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> shhhhhhhh quiet you!


Lol!
I bought my 360 guys!
Got the XSPC EX360 instead of the Stealth GT, they didn't have the x flow in stock.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Lol!
> I bought my 360 guys!
> Got the XSPC EX360 instead of the Stealth GT, they didn't have the x flow in stock.


Why did you have to get the same rad as me,copy cat....Looking forward to the upgrade mate....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Why did you have to get the same rad as me,copy cat....Looking forward to the upgrade mate....


I didn't even know you had that rad








Yeah me too mate. Hoping it will fit though.

Reaper a little birdie told me you're thinking of going acrylic tubing?








Need help ?







Literally don't spend to much on a heat gun. You could probably do it with a hair dryer if its hot enough.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yeah, I may have to make the switch to the smaller case as well. It makes sense with having to move it to and from school. I just hope/wish someone would release a good ITX board for AMD in the 990FX chipset/AM3+ socket. Otherwise I'll have to move to Intel sooner than planned.
> 
> 
> 
> Water cooled mini itx?!
Click to expand...

Aw man that would be awesome! However, the change to ITX would/will make a decent set back on the order of things. I'll have to go Intel with an ITX board (speaking of which, wouldn't a 4 pin CPU on a Z87 board be inadequate for ocing?) before I can get the case. So, in order to do that, I'll have to wait on the HE400 (which is disappointing since they are pretty heavily discounted, buuuuuut mITX 600T V2......) and because of that a video card will have to wait and so will everything else. Especially a custom loop haha.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Aw man that would be awesome! However, the change to ITX would/will make a decent set back on the order of things. I'll have to go Intel with an ITX board (speaking of which, wouldn't a 4 pin CPU on a Z87 board be inadequate for ocing?) before I can get the case. So, in order to do that, I'll have to wait on the HE400 (which is disappointing since they are pretty heavily discounted, buuuuuut mITX 600T V2......) and because of that a video card will have to wait and so will everything else. Especially a custom loop haha.


I'm gonna move my AMD build in the mini itx maybe. Just for giggles. You should concentrate on your main rig first









Oh and doesn't some m itx boards have 8 pin?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Aw man that would be awesome! However, the change to ITX would/will make a decent set back on the order of things. I'll have to go Intel with an ITX board (speaking of which, wouldn't a 4 pin CPU on a Z87 board be inadequate for ocing?) before I can get the case. So, in order to do that, I'll have to wait on the HE400 (which is disappointing since they are pretty heavily discounted, buuuuuut mITX 600T V2......) and because of that a video card will have to wait and so will everything else. Especially a custom loop haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna move my AMD build in the mini itx maybe. Just for giggles. You should concentrate on your main rig first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and doesn't some m itx boards have 8 pin?
Click to expand...

Right, well this would be my main rig. I would move everything over to the ITX, but unfortunately there are no AM3+ boards in ITX (that I know of), so in order to do that I would have to switch to Intel or FM2(+). I would prefer to go to Intel over the APUs. Some ITX boards have 8 pin but they are a good $70-$100 more expensive than those with 4 pin haha.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Guys, wooot looksy look lool, stuff back in case. Can think about my tubing/fittings layout. Any help is welcome.
Still a problem with a fan on the radiotor though, didn't cut enough away.
I think I put the pump too much in front. I'll need to make a new drive bay cover.


----------



## Recr3ational

Very clean sparkles! Good job! You still reppin the 7870? was it?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thx! Yup 2 HD7870's

There's still an EK sticker on one of those, have to remove it.

I'm liking it too. For the moment I'll use my white corsair cables, coz I have to redo my 24pin and start the other cables. I really want a bit of green in the build.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thx! Yup 2 HD7870's
> 
> There's still an EK sticker on one of those, have to remove it.
> 
> I'm liking it too. For the moment I'll use my white corsair cables, coz I have to redo my 24pin and start the other cables. I really want a bit of green in the build.


Nice. Told you it was a good idea to put them under water









You should sleeve extensions, it's so much easier! I'm loving it so far very nice! Please tell me you're putting green liquid?!

Oh oh oh guys, I just found out that my xfx psu uses 140mm fan mounts so the BeQuiet 140 fan I bought would fit perfectly. WIN! (Well done roflcopter, you called it)


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

No I'm using pastel white









I know not enough green right. That's why I maybe wanted to paint the fanrings green.

Ooh look that lucky!


----------



## craige

CorsairGeorge,

Can u tellme the new case - The replacement for 600T is a Mid-tower or not ? and if you can disclose the following info. what is the size of the case and if the side panel full window ?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm using pastel white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know not enough green right. That's why I maybe wanted to paint the fanrings green.
> 
> Ooh look that lucky!


Green! Do it! Just the coolant and fan rings!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Well I already got the white coolant









It's probably gonna be green rings and sleeving => white/grey/green


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I already got the white coolant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably gonna be green rings and sleeving => white/grey/green


So you're gonna have four colours? Grey, black, green and white? I had white pastel and it went brown after a while, just a heads up. Don't know why. Maybe it was my tubing.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Well the grey is almost black








It's mdpc sleeving that I already have laying around.
Ooh brown not pretty. Well we'll see how it goes if I don't like it I might switch to green.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Well the grey is almost black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mdpc sleeving that I already have laying around.
> Ooh brown not pretty. Well we'll see how it goes if I don't like it I might switch to green.


It should be fine. I think I don't clean my tubes/ parts properly. Just make sure you do







you putting a drain port?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> shhhhhhhh quiet you!


It's a nice looking case isn't it....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I didn't even know you had that rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me too mate. Hoping it will fit though.
> 
> Reaper a little birdie told me you're thinking of going acrylic tubing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need help ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally don't spend to much on a heat gun. You could probably do it with a hair dryer if its hot enough.


I do want to try acrylic,it's gonna cost me about $200-250 though,if i decide to go through with it i will be hitting you up for help....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys, wooot looksy look lool, stuff back in case. Can think about my tubing/fittings layout. Any help is welcome.
> Still a problem with a fan on the radiotor though, didn't cut enough away.
> I think I put the pump too much in front. I'll need to make a new drive bay cover.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well done sparkles,looks really really good,bet you're super excited to get it all done....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> It's a nice looking case isn't it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes... Yes it is ;D

I've been eyeing the S5 for a while now, but I quite like the S8


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yes... Yes it is ;D
> 
> I've been eyeing the S5 for a while now, but I quite like the S8


Same here,i do also like the S5,but then i would have to change motherboard....The S8 is just smexy,i'll have to way and see if i can save up enough to get one or just stick with what i have and call it a day....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I do want to try acrylic,it's gonna cost me about $200-250 though,if i decide to go through with it i will be hitting you up for help....


Haha, I doubt i'll be much help. I can give you handy tips though mate.
Happy to help.
When are you thinking of doing it?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha, I doubt i'll be much help. I can give you handy tips though mate.
> Happy to help.
> When are you thinking of doing it?


I'm going to have to buy the parts bit by bit,because they are always out of stuck,they never seem to have all the parts i need at once....These acrylic parts sells out too fast,and as usual its the fittings that cost the most,will need to get a heat gun from the hardware store also....

My wishlist so far,with stuff out of stock....

https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=258753&action=wish_lists


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I'm going to have to buy the parts bit by bit,because they are always out of stuck,they never seem to have all the parts i need at once....These acrylic parts sells out too fast,and as usual its the fittings that cost the most,will need to get a heat gun from the hardware store also....
> 
> My wishlist so far,with stuff out of stock....
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=258753&action=wish_lists


Eh, I knew you were going for the revolvers. May I ask though, why do people buy really expensive fittings? I mean the revolvers yeah, but things like the Bitspower fittings are way over price i think.
With the rubber tube, you might have to sand down abit. Most of the tubes ID are usually smaller than the rubber for some reason.
And with the tubing, in the UK its cheaper to but the tubes individually for some reason. You get 36" if you buy singles and the four packs comes in 24". Its "roughly" The same price but its better to buy it longer in case you need it! Just a heads up mate!

Looks good though. We can be acrylic tubing buds haha

Oh and wish your wife a happy birthday


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Eh, I knew you were going for the revolvers. May I ask though, why do people buy really expensive fittings? I mean the revolvers yeah, but things like the Bitspower fittings are way over price i think.
> With the rubber tube, you might have to sand down abit. Most of the tubes ID are usually smaller than the rubber for some reason.
> And with the tubing, in the UK its cheaper to but the tubes individually for some reason. You get 36" if you buy singles and the four packs comes in 24". Its "roughly" The same price but its better to buy it longer in case you need it! Just a heads up mate!
> 
> Looks good though. We can be acrylic tubing buds haha
> 
> Oh and wish your wife a happy birthday


The ghost and revolvers are the same price here,usually i get the more expensive fittings only because i have no choice (i buy what i can find) also i cnt get the tube in singles,only packs of 4....Thx mate will let the misses know,we will soon be Acrylic buds hehehehe.....If anyone else wants to join our acrylic club a small fee can be paid....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The ghost and revolvers are the same price here,usually i get the more expensive fittings only because i have no choice (i buy what i can find) also i cnt get the tube in singles,only packs of 4....Thx mate will let the misses know,we will soon be Acrylic buds hehehehe.....If anyone else wants to join our acrylic club a small fee can be paid....


Haha. Fair enough mate. I'm willing to help to the best of my ability.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Same here,i do also like the S5,but then i would have to change motherboard....The S8 is just smexy,i'll have to way and see if i can save up enough to get one or just stick with what i have and call it a day....


Exact same reasoning here. Think I'll go M-atx whenever I get around to do a full cpu-mobo upgrade. For now I can't see that happening for another year or two though :/


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> It's a big mini ITX. Cue the disappointment from ultra SFF enthusiasts.


Lol. It's good that Corsair has such a large lineup of cases now. There's pretty much something for everyone.

On another note, I have been watching the members here water-cooling over the last year, and they have done such a good job I have been thinking about it more seriously. Now I'm glad I didn't since a new Graphite 600X might convince me to move on up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys, wooot looksy look lool, stuff back in case. Can think about my tubing/fittings layout. Any help is welcome.
> Still a problem with a fan on the radiotor though, didn't cut enough away.
> I think I put the pump too much in front. I'll need to make a new drive bay cover.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks really great with that Sabertooth board. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## charliebrown

Reaper try here got the site from bill Owen

http://www.mcmaster.com/#8532k13/=qtcymt


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys, apparently the typoons are "End of life" can't get it anywhere in the uk.

Edit:
I bought a second hand 1850rpm one.
What does the RPM lower wire thingy looks like? it might help if i know what its called as well so i can buy one.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys, apparently the typoons are "End of life" can't get it anywhere in the uk.
> 
> Edit:
> I bought a second hand 1850rpm one.
> What does the RPM lower wire thingy looks like? it might help if i know what its called as well so i can buy one.


Voltage adapter/reducer....


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys, apparently the typoons are "End of life" can't get it anywhere in the uk.
> 
> Edit:
> I bought a second hand 1850rpm one.
> What does the RPM lower wire thingy looks like? it might help if i know what its called as well so i can buy one.


I found these at Aquatuning but they're 3000 RPM. http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11557_Scythe-Gentle-Typhoon-Fan-3000-rpm---120x120x25mm--.html


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> Reaper try here got the site from bill Owen
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#8532k13/=qtcymt


Those aren't available in aus,will just go with the regular acrylic when i'm ready....Thx tho,i have seen it mentioned in the watercooling club....


----------



## scyf3r

Accidentally toppled my heatgun and the hot nozzle landed on my fan controller knob for a while. Melted a huge dent into the knob.







And so that's an excuse to change the knob to a nicer one!







The new one's coming in this evening.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Guys,

I'm looking at my picture and I'm deciding on the fittings and how my tubing will be routed. I'm really having problems with connecting the 200mm rad.

I've also decided that I'm gonna get the EK fittings, the bitspower ones are just too expensive.

Seriously I'm clueless









Any help is welcome. I really want to finish this. I was hoping to finish the build this weekend but that probably won't happen since the 90° csq fittings from EK aren't in stock.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I'm looking at my picture and I'm deciding on the fittings and how my tubing will be routed. I'm really having problems with connecting the 200mm rad.
> 
> I've also decided that I'm gonna get the EK fittings, the bitspower ones are just too expensive.
> 
> Seriously I'm clueless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is welcome. I really want to finish this. I was hoping to finish the build this weekend but that probably won't happen since the 90° csq fittings from EK aren't in stock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well they are both good quality fittings,but i just prefer bitspower







....Why didnt you attach the pump to the res (like in my loop),also are you going pump/res.200mm rad/gpu's/360 rad/cpu and then back to res....?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I wanted to connect the res to the pump but as it stands right now, but that can't be done because the top is an outlet (damn it) and I really want the pump block to be visible like it is right now.

I really have no idea what to do, if someone has the time to draw it on the picture that would be awesome









Would it be like this? Or am I being stupid


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Look at my build,but leave the bottom rad out of the pic,then you would just go from front rad to gpu's if i'm making sense (hope i am)....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Okay, something like this?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Exactly like that, shorter tube runs always looks better, are you sure that your pump top is outlet only, what brand pump top is it....?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

The pump is an alphacool D5 with EK D5-Top csq. Yup it said to in the manual.

Now I need to figure out the drain point and where to use 90°/45° fittings

Why did I ever start this?









Damn! Just got word back from EK it well take around 3 weeks for the 90° fittings to get back in stock









I don't want to wait that long


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Sparkles I would double check in the water cooling club to see if it can work as an inlet also....3 weeks is along time to wait, having said that once the loop is finally finished you will be happy at what you accomplished...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Probably, I just hope I won't have any leaks.

I don't need those angled fittings ofcourse









Might do it without and when I'm draining the loop in a couple of months I might add those angled fittings









Okay, I'll post my pic and ask the question.

I've looked at the drainport and had this in mind:

Fitting into 200mm rad => Bitspower g1/4 Q-Rotarary Adapter => fitting => tube
on the the Bitspower g1/4 rotarary adapter I put the Bitspower valve and another fitting.

Like this 

Or a quick disconnect from Koolance?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Probably, I just hope I won't have any leaks.
> 
> I don't need those angled fittings ofcourse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might do it without and when I'm draining the loop in a couple of months I might add those angled fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll post my pic and ask the question.
> 
> I've looked at the drainport and had this in mind:
> 
> Fitting into 200mm rad => Bitspower g1/4 Q-Rotarary Adapter => fitting => tube
> on the the Bitspower g1/4 rotarary adapter I put the Bitspower valve and another fitting.
> 
> Like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a quick disconnect from Koolance?


The drain valve just look more clean compared to the quick disconnects,again just my personal preference....I still havn't installed any of them yet....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Okay so I put together my shopping cart with all bitspower stuff and it would be 200Euros (without angled fittings)

Think this is all the fittings I will need including the drainvalve.

Inhoudwinkelwagen1.pdf 75k .pdf file


If I would get the drainpoint from bitspower and the other fittings from EK it would be around 130 Euros.

Other thing I still need to get are some leds for in the EK blocks.

What should I do guys. So no angled fittings, I'll get those when I have to drain my loop for the first time.

Edit: Decided to go with EK fittings and the drainport/valve from Bitspower.

Gonna order now, also my 7 leds, to bad the gpu's don't have led lighting holes








I was gonna get a 2-pin led station, but that's out of stock so gonna look for that on ebay maybe.
Now I'm thinking I can just glue those leds on my gpu waterblock right?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Okay so I put together my shopping cart with all bitspower stuff and it would be 200Euros (without angled fittings)
> 
> Think this is all the fittings I will need including the drainvalve.
> 
> Inhoudwinkelwagen1.pdf 75k .pdf file
> 
> 
> If I would get the drainpoint from bitspower and the other fittings from EK it would be around 130 Euros.
> 
> Other thing I still need to get are some leds for in the EK blocks.
> 
> What should I do guys. So no angled fittings, I'll get those when I have to drain my loop for the first time.
> 
> Edit: Decided to go with EK fittings and the drainport/valve from Bitspower.
> 
> Gonna order now, also my 7 leds, to bad the gpu's don't have led lighting holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna get a 2-pin led station, but that's out of stock so gonna look for that on ebay maybe.
> Now I'm thinking I can just glue those leds on my gpu waterblock right?


CAn you get xspc fittings? They're cheap and really good.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Accidentally toppled my heatgun and the hot nozzle landed on my fan controller knob for a while.
> 
> 
> Melted a huge dent into the knob.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so that's an excuse to change the knob to a nicer one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new one's coming in this evening.


Ouch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I'm looking at my picture and I'm deciding on the fittings and how my tubing will be routed. I'm really having problems with connecting the 200mm rad.
> 
> I've also decided that I'm gonna get the EK fittings, the bitspower ones are just too expensive.
> 
> Seriously I'm clueless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is welcome. I really want to finish this. I was hoping to finish the build this weekend but that probably won't happen since the 90° csq fittings from EK aren't in stock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER


I'm not a water cooling guy, and I'm not familiar with your parts, but if the top of the pump is an output, then why not something like this?



You don't really show where the input to your res is, but if it's in the top this should make a good loop.


----------



## Buttsy

Hey everyone!

Its been a long long week for me but my build is finally complete!

After receiving my Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra and my M6E Mobo waterblock I decided to finish it off and add in my 120mm Alphacool Rad.

My setup before:











First thing was first, time to De-lid my 4770k!!!





Clean it up and add in some CLU.







Next was to remove the stock heat sinks and replace with my M6E block.

Then came the re-build....







I mounted a Corsair SP120 Performance edition outside the case for the 120mm rad inside the case and covered it with a Phobya Fan cover.























I also got a set of NZXT 200mm Sleeved LED's for more bling.











Let me know what you all think


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey everyone!


Nice rig!!

As far i can see, it seems that you can't actually add that 200mm phobya radiator without removing bay cages... i think thats a newer version of the rad; can you place a 200mm rad without modding?


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Nice rig!!
> 
> As far i can see, it seems that you can't actually add that 200mm phobya radiator without removing bay cages... i think thats a newer version of the rad; can you place a 200mm rad without modding?


Thanks man









I'm pretty sure people here have mounted it without removing the drive bays. There is a video somewhere on Youtube where the rad is mounted the right way up (mine is upside down) and all they did was cut a small square hole in the bottom of the drive cages about 2cm square where the bleeder plug is located for access to it. Cutting that small hole it should fit nice and snug in there.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:
Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-* 


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm not a water cooling guy, and I'm not familiar with your parts, but if the top of the pump is an output, then why not something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really show where the input to your res is, but if it's in the top this should make a good loop.


Merg is right sparkles, that loop would be the better option if its possible to do?

Have you thought about spinning your res around the other way and making a dedicated fill port elsewhere? If you could it would be a lot better again. Go from your GPUs to your res, res to your pump, pump to your 200mm rad, 200mm rad to CPU?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> CAn you get xspc fittings? They're cheap and really good.


Nope, but it's ok I ordered the EK ones and the Bitspower valve. I think I'll be okay







thx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Ouch.
> I'm not a water cooling guy, and I'm not familiar with your parts, but if the top of the pump is an output, then why not something like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really show where the input to your res is, but if it's in the top this should make a good loop.


Oh that looks even cleaner, I assumed you always needed to connect the pump directly to the res.
It's the bitspower res 150. How it's placed now I have 3 on top and 1 on the bottem. I would set it up like this so I could use one of the top as a fillport.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Its been a long long week for me but my build is finally complete!
> 
> After receiving my Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra and my M6E Mobo waterblock I decided to finish it off and add in my 120mm Alphacool Rad.
> 
> My setup before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing was first, time to De-lid my 4770k!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean it up and add in some CLU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was to remove the stock heat sinks and replace with my M6E block.
> Then came the re-build....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted a Corsair SP120 Performance edition outside the case for the 120mm rad inside the case and covered it with a Phobya Fan cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a set of NZXT 200mm Sleeved LED's for more bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you all think


Nice! Good idea, extra rad space if you mount fan on the outside.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Nice rig!!
> 
> As far i can see, it seems that you can't actually add that 200mm phobya radiator without removing bay cages... i think thats a newer version of the rad; can you place a 200mm rad without modding?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure people here have mounted it without removing the drive bays. There is a video somewhere on Youtube where the rad is mounted the right way up (mine is upside down) and all they did was cut a small square hole in the bottom of the drive cages about 2cm square where the bleeder plug is located for access to it. Cutting that small hole it should fit nice and snug in there.


Nope, you can't fit it without cutting in the drive bays. It's not much but there isn't enough room.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Merg is right sparkles, that loop would be the better option if its possible to do?
> 
> Have you thought about spinning your res around the other way and making a dedicated fill port elsewhere? If you could it would be a lot better again. Go from your GPUs to your res, res to your pump, pump to your 200mm rad, 200mm rad to CPU?


Hmmm no not really, really wanted to use the res as a fillport.


----------



## Ice Reign

You do not HAVE to have the res feed the pump directly but it is the common, and safer practice. Many people think that these watercooling pumps suck water in. They do not. They require a consistent supply or air will be pushed through, or worse, you run the pump completely dry.

I would not recommend the setup proposed above for 2 reasons.

1: You cannot tell if there is an sufficient supply of fluid as you cannot see into the radiator

2: (And more importantly) The fluid in the tube feeding the pump would have to fight gravity and this would cause a potential problem in priming the pump reliably.

If you feel comfortable and confident that the pump will be consistently supplied with fluid, then there is nothing technically wrong with the loop above, but I would advise against it.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> You do not HAVE to have the res feed the pump directly but it is the common, and safer practice. Many people think that these watercooling pumps suck water in. They do not. They require a consistent supply or air will be pushed through, or worse, you run the pump completely dry.
> 
> I would not recommend the setup proposed above for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1: You cannot tell if there is an sufficient supply of fluid as you cannot see into the radiator
> 
> 2: (And more importantly) The fluid in the tube feeding the pump would have to fight gravity and this would cause a potential problem in priming the pump reliably.
> 
> If you feel comfortable and confident that the pump will be consistently supplied with fluid, then there is nothing technically wrong with the loop above, but I would advise against it.


Damn it! I knew something was wrong with that, too bad because the tube route looked much cleaner.
oh well guess I'll use the other setup
If someone figures out a better routing









For now this will be it


----------



## Ice Reign

Something else to keep in mind, that EK CPU block has an inlet and outlet too. They have to be installed in the correct way or the fluid will not rush through the jet plate over the grooves. Its an easy fix though for running the tubes, just rotate it to accommodate your tubing. (wasn't sure if you were aware, but figured I would give you a heads up.)




If I were running your loop, I would run it one of the two following ways.

These obviously only work if you can rotate your 360 rad to have the ports in the drive bay so you can disregard these if that doesn't work for you.

Also, I can't quite tell, but from what I can gather your res has multiple ports on the bottom? if not, I would rotate it to allow both input and output from the bottom of the res. This is an acceptable configuration as long as the res is mostly full. The column of water will be more than sufficient to stop any vortex issues. It may take slightly longer to bleed air out. Take these with a grain of salt though. Its just one man's opinion.

Ice


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Nice rig!!
> 
> As far i can see, it seems that you can't actually add that 200mm phobya radiator without removing bay cages... i think thats a newer version of the rad; can you place a 200mm rad without modding?


If you're willing to cut into it ( it's pretty easy) you can have it on. Or you can have the rad further down but 1/4 of the 200mm fan would be hidden.

Look at my build log for my info. ( in my sig )

And Buttsy,
Damn Saaaan!
Great work! Love the loop! The colour is sexy!


----------



## Recr3ational

Double posted


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Something else to keep in mind, that EK CPU block has an inlet and outlet too. They have to be installed in the correct way or the fluid will not rush through the jet plate over the grooves. Its an easy fix though for running the tubes, just rotate it to accommodate your tubing. (wasn't sure if you were aware, but figured I would give you a heads up.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were running your loop, I would run it one of the two following ways.
> 
> These obviously only work if you can rotate your 360 rad to have the ports in the drive bay so you can disregard these if that doesn't work for you.
> 
> Also, I can't quite tell, but from what I can gather your res has multiple ports on the bottom? if not, I would rotate it to allow both input and output from the bottom of the res. This is an acceptable configuration as long as the res is mostly full. The column of water will be more than sufficient to stop any vortex issues. It may take slightly longer to bleed air out. Take these with a grain of salt though. Its just one man's opinion.
> 
> Ice


The rad can't be turned around









Damn it, this is harder than I thought








The way it's mounted now the left port is in and the right is out. But it's the EK link bridge that has it wrong I think.

Arrggghh









But if I turn my reservoir how would I fill my loop?


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> The rad can't be turned around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, this is harder than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way it's mounted now the left port is in and the right is out. But it's the EK link bridge that has it wrong I think.
> 
> Arrggghh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I turn my reservoir how would I fill my loop?


Damn. Ok. Well if that is static then thats just the way it is. 360 rad is set. Noted.

The CPU block isn't a huge issue like I said, you can just rotate it 180º either by remounting the block, or just the acrylic part. the middle most port is the input, the on closer to the edge is output.

As for your link bridge, weather you bought the parallel, or the serial (yours looks like parallel) you can use either as input or output. You could have the top as in, and run to the bottom, or have that side bottom as the in and run out the top to the CPU, dealer's choice. Provided you are not setting it up so that it bypasses the block (which I doubt you are based on the way it appears) then you can do either.

Your Res, what is the port configuration so that I know. 1 on either side? 2? 1 on one side and 3 on another? I just can't tell from the pictures. You are correct that you would want one as a fill port.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Okay so I rotate the cpu block 180°, too bad the EK logo will be upside down
















It's the Bitspower 150 res, the way it's mounted now it has 3 ports on top and one on the bottom.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Okay so I rotate the cpu block 180°, too bad the EK logo will be upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Bitspower 150 res, the way it's mounted now it has 3 ports on top and one on the bottom.


For the logos, you can purchase spare badges and lift the old one off and stick the new on on (I had to do that when I wet sanded my block) if that's a big deal. If its only one badge I can check if I have some spares and could letter mail one if you really need it. It wouldn't really affect performance so you could put it on at any old time.

Yeah if its possible, I would recommend flipping the res and putting the 3 ports on the bottom. You can use 2 as inlet and outlet (and you could even plug in one of those cool LED ports later in the third spot) and I would use the single hole on the top for fill. If bitspower says that its ok like that, I would recommend it. If the manual says you have to use the single port as outlet, I would keep it like you have an plan around it.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Okay so I rotate the cpu block 180°, too bad the EK logo will be upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Bitspower 150 res, the way it's mounted now it has 3 ports on top and one on the bottom.


Think of the logo situation as motivation for a future mod.

If its just a logo and doesn't have any kind of led or back lighting, then it will be very easy to paint over the old logo or cover it with a sticker.

Imagine a Punisher skull painted over the EK logo in a metallic paint for example.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Think of the logo situation as motivation for a future mod.
> 
> If its just a logo and doesn't have any kind of led or back lighting, then it will be very easy to paint over the old logo or cover it with a sticker.
> 
> Imagine a Punisher skull painted over the EK logo in a metallic paint for example.


This I like.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> This I like.


Omg! I just noticed your avatar. lol


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> If you're willing to cut into it ( it's pretty easy) you can have it on. Or you can have the rad further down but 1/4 of the 200mm fan would be hidden.
> 
> Look at my build log for my info. ( in my sig )
> 
> And Buttsy,
> Damn Saaaan!
> Great work! Love the loop! The colour is sexy!


aw, i'm actually using 4 o

Thanks! but aw, i'm actually using my four bay cages







so cutting them down is not quite the option... i can't seem to find a 200mm v1 anywhere ;_; (anyone interest in selling it? haha)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> aw, i'm actually using 4 o
> 
> Thanks! but aw, i'm actually using my four bay cages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cutting them down is not quite the option... i can't seem to find a 200mm v1 anywhere ;_; (anyone interest in selling it? haha)


Well you dont have to completely cut it?
You can still use it use a fan controller etc. Just a bit so the the rad can fit in.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> And Buttsy,
> Damn Saaaan!
> Great work! Love the loop! The colour is sexy!


Cheers thanks bro







It was a long week lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> aw, i'm actually using 4 o
> 
> Thanks! but aw, i'm actually using my four bay cages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cutting them down is not quite the option... i can't seem to find a 200mm v1 anywhere ;_; (anyone interest in selling it? haha)


I have seen photos somewhere too of the 200mm rad being mounted on its side with the 2 G1/4 thread holes to be used at the back of the case.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Cheers thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long week lol
> 
> I have seen photos somewhere too of the 200mm rad being mounted on its side with the 2 G1/4 thread holes to be used at the back of the case.


That would work, if the spacing is okay then thats a great idea.


----------



## scyf3r

Hey guys, I'm planning to mount my fan controller and dvd drives about 3mm sunken into the drive bays so that a 3mm thick acrylic plate can be placed over them and yet be flush with the cover. Any ideas on how I can attach them securely to the drive bays since the holes won't be aligned and the quick-release click will obviously not work.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm planning to mount my fan controller and dvd drives about 3mm sunken into the drive bays so that a 3mm thick acrylic plate can be placed over them and yet be flush with the cover. Any ideas on how I can attach them securely to the drive bays since the holes won't be aligned and the quick-release click will obviously not work.


Best bet is probably to remove the quick release clips and drill new holes 3mm in from the pre-drilled drive holes (to match how far you have sunken them), and then secure them with screws.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm going crazy I think,

Isn't the flow of the the first config in the right direction, meaning I don't have to turn my cpu block or my res? The only thing that would go in the wrong direction is the parallel fc bridge, but you said that's not a problem.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm going crazy I think,
> 
> Isn't the flow of the the first config in the right direction, meaning I don't have to turn my cpu block or my res? The only thing that would go in the wrong direction is the parallel fc bridge, but you said that's not a problem.


The way I'm reading it Sparkles, that setup should be completely fine, you shouldn't need to rotate your CPU block at all. Leave it around the right way up, your tubing will most likely come out your top rad and into the right side port (inlet) of your CPU Block and out the left hand port (outlet) with your tubing crossing over the right side back to the res. (most CPU Blocks I've seen have the inlet port on the right hand side) Make sense? The only reason you would rotate your CPU Block it is to neaten up your tubing, so the tube went from your top rad into the left hand port and out the right hand port across to the res.

EDIT: I just read the EK Installation manual, the left hand port (nearest the center) is inlet and the right side is outlet. I don't see any real problem with running the loop in reverse the way you have, making sure you have all the inlets and outlets right. If you had a serial GPU Block it might be different but it shouldn't worry too much with a parallel one.



This loops direction and orientation should be similar to what you want?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thanks!

Just looked at the EK website and searched the manual for the Supremacy block, it looks like it's the left port that is inlet, so all is good.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3830046990563.pdf

Okay, I think I'm ready now. If EK would just hurry with shipping my fittings








I want to mount everything this weekend.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Just looked at the EK website and searched the manual for the Supremacy block, it looks like it's the left port that is inlet, so all is good.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3830046990563.pdf
> 
> Okay, I think I'm ready now. If EK would just hurry with shipping my fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to mount everything this weekend.


Lol no worries







I just edited my previous post like 5 times trying to get it right lol


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Lol no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just edited my previous post like 5 times trying to get it right lol










thx

Good news and bad news!

The good news is => My EK fittings got shipped, will probably have those tomorrow.

Bad news => Won't finish my build this weekend because my led lights aren't in stock so my drainvalve won't get shipped until next week


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Best bet is probably to remove the quick release clips and drill new holes 3mm in from the pre-drilled drive holes (to match how far you have sunken them), and then secure them with screws.


That's a good idea! I'll probably keep the quick release clips since they look pretty in red but will drill holes on the other side so that i can fix one end of the drives in the drive bays..


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm going crazy I think,
> 
> Isn't the flow of the the first config in the right direction, meaning I don't have to turn my cpu block or my res? The only thing that would go in the wrong direction is the parallel fc bridge, but you said that's not a problem.


The way you have that loop is fine. You can absolutely run the fluid through the parallel bridge that way. Just tuck the tube run from the 200mm rad to the bridge behind the pump and it will be out of the way and neat. Looks good to me.


----------



## MrPT

Here're some photos after litle update, still need new res


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^ Nice color, you should make a sticker for your psu to make it even nicer.

Very nice with the reverse atx


----------



## Recr3ational

Off topic: I preloaded thief, anyone thinkin of buying it cheap buy it from cdkeys. Got it for £15 plus all the dlcs









On topic: my typhoon came just waiting for the rad and 140mm psu fan


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^I have it pre-ordered for ps4, 40£ though







(amazon.co.uk)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^I have it pre-ordered for ps4, 40£ though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (amazon.co.uk)


Whyyyy! Pc is way better


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Probably but I love playing games relaxed in bed/couch.

PC is more for shooters (for me







)

Should I get Titanfall


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Should I get Titanfall wink.gif


It require 48GB off hdd space


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Off topic: I preloaded thief, anyone thinkin of buying it cheap buy it from cdkeys. Got it for £15 plus all the dlcs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic: my typhoon came just waiting for the rad and 140mm psu fan


I got thief for free! Dem Radeon Rewards whoot! Its been a blast so far, very immersive gameplay


----------



## bajer29

Hi, can you add me please?




I don't have many pictures of the case closed. I can add some if these aren't enough. This is from an older build, but I'm still using the same case with updated hardware


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Probably but I love playing games relaxed in bed/couch.
> 
> PC is more for shooters (for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Should I get Titanfall


Get a wireless controller? Wireless mouse and keyboard? That's what I do.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Hi, can you add me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have many pictures of the case closed. I can add some if these aren't enough. This is from an older build, but I'm still using the same case with updated hardware


Nice! Welcome to the club! When you get a chance, you should post your current build. I'm sure most people would enjoy seeing up to date pictures as well. (myself included)


----------



## Recr3ational

Sparkles get titanfall! It's awesome.

Roflcopter,
How the hell are you playing it? Released early or something?

Bajer,
Man the V6GT! Nice to see someone using it in their build instead of a paperweight. (Oops)


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sparkles get titanfall! It's awesome.
> 
> Roflcopter,
> How the hell are you playing it? Released early or something?
> 
> Bajer,
> Man the V6GT! Nice to see someone using it in their build instead of a paperweight. (Oops)


What do you mean? I assume you are talking about Titanfall? If so, I haven't played it since the night before the beta ended. In fact, I'm actually playing BF4 for a little while before I head to dinner.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> What do you mean? I assume you are talking about Titanfall? If so, I haven't played it since the night before the beta ended. In fact, I'm actually playing BF4 for a little while before I head to dinner.


Oh sorry mate. Thought you were on about thief lol! Yeah titanfall is awesome. Probably the best fps since COD4

Now let's stop with the off topics...
600T talk....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> What do you mean? I assume you are talking about Titanfall? If so, I haven't played it since the night before the beta ended. In fact, I'm actually playing BF4 for a little while before I head to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry mate. Thought you were on about thief lol! Yeah titanfall is awesome. Probably the best fps since COD4
> 
> Now let's stop with the off topics...
> 600T talk....
Click to expand...

Wait, what? I haven't even posted in a while. Rather confused about how you got me mixed into theif talk haha


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Off topic: I preloaded thief, anyone thinkin of buying it cheap buy it from cdkeys. Got it for £15 plus all the dlcs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic: my typhoon came just waiting for the rad and 140mm psu fan


Got my copy from steam,just so that i could pre-load it....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^I have it pre-ordered for ps4, 40£ though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (amazon.co.uk)


Sell out....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Whyyyy! Pc is way better


Preach it brother....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Probably but I love playing games relaxed in bed/couch.
> 
> PC is more for shooters (for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Should I get Titanfall


That's what i do with my pc and a xbox controller....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> It require 48GB off hdd space


Good thing its only 21gb download and 48gb installed....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sparkles get titanfall! It's awesome.
> 
> Roflcopter,
> How the hell are you playing it? Released early or something?
> 
> Bajer,
> Man the V6GT! Nice to see someone using it in their build instead of a paperweight. (Oops)


Different countries different time,it's now available in aus,europe a day later....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh sorry mate. Thought you were on about thief lol! Yeah titanfall is awesome. Probably the best fps since COD4
> 
> Now let's stop with the off topics...
> 600T talk....


Enough talk about the 600T,lets talk about games....JK....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wait, what? I haven't even posted in a while. Rather confused about how you got me mixed into theif talk haha


Wait... Man i mean't Rocket. Jesus sorry guys, i keep getting you two mixed up. I was at work and proper rushing and trying to reply at the same time lol. SORRY!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wait, what? I haven't even posted in a while. Rather confused about how you got me mixed into theif talk haha
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... Man i mean't Rocket. Jesus sorry guys, i keep getting you two mixed up. I was at work and proper rushing and trying to reply at the same time lol. SORRY!
Click to expand...

Awww... Come on Rec, what are you doing on OCN at work?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Awww... Come on Rec, what are you doing on OCN at work?


Multitasking.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Awww... Come on Rec, what are you doing on OCN at work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multitasking.
Click to expand...

Makes sense. I guess I'm not much of one to talk. I have my textbook and homework up on one screen, OCN on the other and my laundry going in the next room.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Wait... Man i mean't Rocket. Jesus sorry guys, i keep getting you two mixed up. I was at work and proper rushing and trying to reply at the same time lol. SORRY!


Haha! I knew you meant me not roflcopter. So yeah, apparently the Thief that is given from Radeon Rewards unlocked on 24th and I've been playing it ever since


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Its been a long long week for me but my build is finally complete!
> 
> After receiving my Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra and my M6E Mobo waterblock I decided to finish it off and add in my 120mm Alphacool Rad.
> 
> My setup before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing was first, time to De-lid my 4770k!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Clean it up and add in some CLU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was to remove the stock heat sinks and replace with my M6E block.
> Then came the re-build....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted a Corsair SP120 Performance edition outside the case for the 120mm rad inside the case and covered it with a Phobya Fan cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a set of NZXT 200mm Sleeved LED's for more bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you all think


That's a pretty awesome build man. I have been thinking about CLA for a while, but I'm too much of a coward to delid my 4770k. Did you use it on both the the cooler and the chip? I know you added another piece into your loop, but could you get a feel for how much the delidding improved your temps? Also, how do you reseal the lid? Did you clean off the old glue and apply something new, or is just the pressure from the block holding it on? If you used glue, what type did you use?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Haha! I knew you meant me not roflcopter. So yeah, apparently the Thief that is given from Radeon Rewards unlocked on 24th and I've been playing it ever since


I'm really enjoying it, how about you...?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I'm really enjoying it, how about you...?


I can't play it until 28th







is it good?

600T..


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I can't play it until 28th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it good?
> 
> 600T..


It's awesome....600T....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I'm really enjoying it, how about you...?


Loving it! Both thief and the 600T(duh)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> It's awesome....600T....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Loving it! Both thief and the 600T(duh)


600T. I with a deep heart, have decided that this will be my final upgrade for a few years.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 600T. I with a deep heart, have decided that this will be my final upgrade for a few years.


Am I the only one that's gonna call bull on this....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Am I the only one that's gonna call bull on this....


I'm gonna try extra hard just to prove you wrong!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 600T. I with a deep heart, have decided that this will be my final upgrade for a few years.


Let's be honest, this should have been the real quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 600T. I with *an empty wallet*, have decided that this will be my final upgrade for a few *weeks*.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

He didn't even say months but weeks, I give him til next week....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mergatroid* 


> That's a pretty awesome build man. I have been thinking about CLA for a while, but I'm too much of a coward to delid my 4770k. Did you use it on both the the cooler and the chip? I know you added another piece into your loop, but could you get a feel for how much the delidding improved your temps? Also, how do you reseal the lid? Did you clean off the old glue and apply something new, or is just the pressure from the block holding it on? If you used glue, what type did you use?


Cheers







Thanks for that man.

You should de-lid! Using the vice method it so so so easy, just 2 strips of electrical tape either side of of your vice jaws, put your CPU in IHS first, tighten it just ever so gently, get a small piece of timber, place it up against the PCB, then gently tap with a hammer. Mine took 3 gentle taps and it popped off!

I only used my CLU on the die itself, I used MX2 between the IHS and the CPU block. I have been reading a lot on de-lidding and its usually recommended to use a different TIM between the block and IHS. Most of the guys in the de-lidded club recommend that too. Apparently there are problems occasionally with CLU (being liquid metal) and the copper on the block and also because its so runny its quite messy on the block too. It can squeeze out the sides and create really bad shorts.

Even tho I added a full cover mobo block I also added my final 120mm rad so the difference is fairly nominal, but de-lidding gave me an extra 5-7c drop in idle temps to around 29c (25 ambient) from 35, but only about 4c ish in load temps, and no temp drops at all when pushing a suicide run. The VRMs absolutely destroy the watercooling temps with a full cover mobo block when pumping a high vcore. Pushing the actual water temp to around 45c. Meaning my idle temps were around 52c I need more rads!!!

The thing I noticed most from de-lidding was it brought all 4 cores closer together in temps. Without de-lidding there could be nearly 10-15c between Core 1 and Core 4 at load, and around 6c between them at idle. After de-lidding and adding CLU now all 4 cores are within 1-4c of each other idle and load.

You can re-seal the IHS, I've read of guys doing it before but I chose not to. After cracking it open I cleaned the black glue off with a credit card, then wiped it over with an alcohol wipe just to clean it up. Once I applied the CLU I put the bare PCB in the socket then gently placed the IHS on top, the CLU stuck to the underside of the top of the IHS and almost created a slight liquid suction, so it was just firm on top, then using the pressure plate, it just folds down as usual and fastens down on the little 'wings' on the IHS nice and firm when you clip in the spring clip. The CPU block just ads that little extra pressure.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> He didn't even say months but weeks, I give him til next week....


In all likelihood though, it will probably be a smaller purchase like some leds or something. That or it will be trifire haha.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Guys!

This weekend it's my birthday and my mom asked me what to get me and honestly, I don't know what!









So anyone got something nice in mind for my 600T









I think it shouldn't exceed 100€ though









* SSD
* External HDD enclosure for the 3 HDD's that won't fit my 600T anymore
...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

A Corsair 750D, I mean the external HDD enclosure....Happy Birthday when it comes....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

haha good one!

I think I'll have to buy it myself though, she's not buying me computer crap (her words).

So my shipment from EK is on hold. Damn you DHL! Hope I get it tomorrow so I can already start cutting my tubes.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Let's be honest, this should have been the real quote:


You guys are trying to be funny eyy... You'll see. You'll wish that i was joking.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys!
> 
> This weekend it's my birthday and my mom asked me what to get me and honestly, I don't know what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone got something nice in mind for my 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it shouldn't exceed 100€ though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * SSD
> * External HDD enclosure for the 3 HDD's that won't fit my 600T anymore
> ...


advanced happy birthday! And since you're running 3 mechanical HDD, an SSD is always a good upgrade.. Btw, how come the 3 HDDs won't fit your 600T anymore?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Well,

I don't want to use those bays that came with the case because I don't like the look of it. So I have been using the 5,25" bays and got one of those adapter cages.
But the top bay has the fancontroller + is used for my 360 rad
Bottom bay is partly cut so I could put in the 200mm rad.

Also I think with most of those 3.5 to 5.25" adapters the drives stick out to much so my res is in the way.

I already have an ssd but its only 120GB, it's a bit small.
So I was thinking of adding another. The 120GB one would be for windows and the other for games, photoshop,...
The drives are for pictures, music and other stuff. For my tvshows and movies I already have a nas but all slots are occupied.

I think it's a 1TB, 2TB and 3TB drive, I don't mind getting rid of the 1TB one. It's more than enough space. So a 2 bay enclosure maybe.

Wishlist:

*Samsung EVO 250GB
Enclosure => Price is the same for both over here in Belgium (85€)

ICY BOX IB-RD3620SU3

or

ICY BOX IB-RD4320StU3


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Well,
> 
> I don't want to use those bays that came with the case because I don't like the look of it. So I have been using the 5,25" bays and got one of those adapter cages.
> But the top bay has the fancontroller + is used for my 360 rad
> Bottom bay is partly cut so I could put in the 200mm rad.
> 
> Also I think with most of those 3.5 to 5.25" adapters the drives stick out to much so my res is in the way.
> 
> I already have an ssd but its only 120GB, it's a bit small.
> So I was thinking of adding another. The 120GB one would be for windows and the other for games, photoshop,...
> The drives are for pictures, music and other stuff. For my tvshows and movies I already have a nas but all slots are occupied.
> 
> I think it's a 1TB, 2TB and 3TB drive, I don't mind getting rid of the 1TB one. It's more than enough space. So a 2 bay enclosure maybe.
> 
> Wishlist:
> 
> *Samsung EVO 250GB
> Enclosure => Price is the same for both over here in Belgium (85€)
> 
> ICY BOX IB-RD3620SU3
> 
> or
> 
> ICY BOX IB-RD4320StU3


The evo is a good choice.. It's my next upgrade once I'm done with my case.. together with a 780ti if I can afford it..









On the other hand, you can consider making your own HDD rack!









I managed to fit my new HDD rack into my case such that I can change the HDDs via the front after removing the two 140mm fans..







Photos coming soon..


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys i was thinking instead of using a 360. Is it worth it just adding a 120?

If it's all right with Butsy, I would like to copy his idea. It would save me time on cutting up the case. I want my pc up and running due to the comes coming up soon.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 600T. I with a deep heart, have decided that this will be my final upgrade for a few years.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys i was thinking instead of using a 360. Is it worth it just adding a 120?
> 
> If it's all right with Butsy, I would like to copy his idea. It would save me time on cutting up the case. I want my pc up and running due to the comes coming up soon.


Hmm........... Hasn't even been 24 hours and your talking about a change


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hmm........... Hasn't even been 24 hours and your talking about a change


Well actually it would save me money as the 120 is cheaper. Also saves me on acrylic tubing costs and dremel cutting disks







so what do you think?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hmm........... Hasn't even been 24 hours and your talking about a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well actually it would save me money as the 120 is cheaper. Also saves me on acrylic tubing costs and dremel cutting disks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what do you think?
Click to expand...

I'd say go for it. You are adding the same amount of rad space for a lower cost. Plus you won't have your 240 sitting around being useless.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'd say go for it. You are adding the same amount of rad space for a lower cost. Plus you won't have your 240 sitting around being useless.


Urgh. As soon as you said that, I contacted the seller and he already sent it so. 360 it is







.

Thief at 12 o'clock tonight can't wait!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey AZ,you buy any new pc parts yet....


----------



## eclipsextreme

Well I've had grand plans for this build but funding it has not gone fast enough. ive had my formula oc board sitting in the case untouched for six months. I had to dissemble my current gaming rig to repair my HTPC rig. I so I put some parts in my 600t. An ugly old antec true power... gray looks bad but it's only temporary. I powered up the psu to check out the fans and at first it sounded terrible but after removing the front 200mm fan. I found that a wire was poking through the blades and I was able to tuck it back thru. The rear 120mm did not power up so I'm not sure what's going on there. Although I am impressed with the 200mm fans with how quiet they are and how much air they push.

Here's a pic. Not a fancy custom build but with my current rig gone I really just want a cpu in here so I can use it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey AZ,you buy any new pc parts yet....


Hardware wise no mate. Stopped remember







.

Bought few games though.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I received my fittings


----------



## Zillerella

That looks nice Sparkles!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Guys, I'm just trying to see how I'm gonna put my tubing over the fittings and damn!
I don't know if it's supposed to be that thight but I cannot seem to get my fiiting in the tube.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

It does happen, you can use so distilled water or tap water to wet just inside the tube with your finger, then try it again...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Well I just heated the tubing up a bit and got it over but not far enough, I think I'll manage, though it's still hard. I hope I don't break anything inside my pc


----------



## KristiyanK

Hey guys, just wanted to share a picture of my build upgraded and tidy











Do you have any recommendations for what I can enhance in the build aesthetically wise ? I was thinking backplates for the videocards and NZXT LED strips around the case.


----------



## scyf3r

Hey guys.. just a little sidetrack, but do you guys think a 780 is overkill for my usage? 30% gaming, 30% photo processing, 30% folding, 10% office work.. Trying to minimize my spending since the case mod already costed quite a fair bit.. I was initially thinking of a 760 but I'm afraid that it's not enough to clock 1.5mil points a month for my evga folding if I run it only for 6hrs a night for two weeks per month..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Hey guys.. just a little sidetrack, but do you guys think a 780 is overkill for my usage? 30% gaming, 30% photo processing, 30% folding, 10% office work.. Trying to minimize my spending since the case mod already costed quite a fair bit.. I was initially thinking of a 760 but I'm afraid that it's not enough to clock 1.5mil points a month for my evga folding if I run it only for 6hrs a night for two weeks per month..


Nothing is overkill mate. If you can afford it go for it. Saves you money later on on upgrades.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KristiyanK*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanted to share a picture of my build upgraded and tidy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for what I can enhance in the build aesthetically wise ? I was thinking backplates for the videocards and NZXT LED strips around the case.


Well for starters you can remove the piece of plastic the HDD rack sits on, the one right next to where you have the HDD's now. You can do that by removing the front bezel of the case and unscrew it underneath the case, just be careful when you remove the front bezel the small "clips" can break pretty easily. Well of course you don't have to do that if you intend to use it, but if you don't it looks much cleaner without it.

Also you could sleeve the cables for the GPU's as well so it matches with the 24pin. you could also get two 120mm fans for the top instead of the 200mm, mostly i would do that because the stock ones are really loud together with the round hole mesh. Other than that i think it looks really good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Hey guys.. just a little sidetrack, but do you guys think a 780 is overkill for my usage? 30% gaming, 30% photo processing, 30% folding, 10% office work.. Trying to minimize my spending since the case mod already costed quite a fair bit.. I was initially thinking of a 760 but I'm afraid that it's not enough to clock 1.5mil points a month for my evga folding if I run it only for 6hrs a night for two weeks per month..


A 780 is not really overkill at all even if you don't intend on using it much for gaming, it's a pretty good folder, i managed to produce about 150K PPD on core 17. It's great for pretty much what ever you throw at it. And if overclocked it's a beast, especially for that price since they have lowered it by over 150$ it's pretty much just a Titan LE. A 780ti though might be a bit overkill if you went for that but on the other hand it's insane value for what you get.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Well I just heated the tubing up a bit and got it over but not far enough, I think I'll manage, though it's still hard. I hope I don't break anything inside my pc


You can use some coolant or distilled water to lubricate the ends or heat up the tube like you did. With soft tubing I just rub the tube a bit and it usually slides on. Make sure the tube is on all the way or else you'll run the risk of a catastrophic leak like I had which ended up taking out my Seasonic Platinum 860.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> You can use some coolant or distilled water to lubricate the ends or heat up the tube like you did. With soft tubing I just rub the tube a bit and it usually slides on. Make sure the tube is on all the way or else you'll run the risk of a catastrophic leak like I had which ended up taking out my Seasonic Platinum 860.


Thats what she said...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Where's the birthday girl, guess she's hiding not wanting to share her birthday cake with us....


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thats what she said...


Lol! Yeah what I wrote sounds pretty bad.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm here









Haha Branish, pretty hilarious


----------



## Branish

Hey Sparkles is your loop running?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I think I finally found a reason to add another SSD to my rig.

Elder Scrolls Online.

After this weekends beta I've decided this game needs a dedicated SSD or maybe even RAMDisk. The loads times are soooooo long. I could have built a new rig in my empty 600T during one of the loading screens. (Does that count for staying on topic?)


----------



## EliteReplay

subed


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Hey Sparkles is your loop running?


No, still waiting on some parts, was gonna flush the radiators and cut my tubing but unfortunately I didn't have any time, but I think if nothing comes up, I should have it running next weekend (if everything still works








)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I think I finally found a reason to add another SSD to my rig.
> 
> Elder Scrolls Online.
> 
> After this weekends beta I've decided this game needs a dedicated SSD or maybe even RAMDisk. The loads times are soooooo long. I could have built a new rig in my empty 600T during one of the loading screens. (Does that count for staying on topic?)


How is the game? PvP just looked like Guild Wars to me,

I wanna know how long you guys pc takes to turn on GO!


----------



## roflcopter159

So, I've been really looking into the whole downsizing thing over the past week or so (since we found out the 600T V2 would have an ITX brother) and what I am really curious about because of that relates to the picture that Corsair George posted. It said June 3rd right? Does that mean the case will be revealed June 3rd or released June 3rd? Thoughts?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Blasphemy....Only companies downsize, overkill rigs FTW, right AZ....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Blasphemy....Only companies downsize, overkill rigs FTW, right AZ....


Except when you have to fit said rig in a dorm room. As much as I love the ability to expand, carrying such an over-sized beast to and from school gets tiring now and then. Not to mention fitting it in rooms with such limited desk space to begin with. I had to bring an extra desk from home to make it fit haha.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I'm just messing with you,i also have been thinking about doing that,but when i checked how much i would get for my mobo/case and one of my gpu it wasnt worth it....My next build may just be a micro build on air,will just get the most powerful card at the time....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I'm just messing with you,i also have been thinking about doing that,but when i checked how much i would get for my mobo/case and one of my gpu it wasnt worth it....My next build may just be a micro build on air,will just get the most powerful card at the time....


Yeah, I probably won't even get rid of what I currently have. Too much of a hassle. I'll just filter it all down to my dad or sell it to a friend if and when one builds a computer. I have been wanting to upgrade to Intel anyway, so maybe this will be the final pushing point to get me to do so. However, there are other things I could upgrade for that cost that would give a much more noticeable improvement *cough cough* 660Ti *cough cough*


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> How is the game? PvP just looked like Guild Wars to me,
> 
> I wanna know how long you guys pc takes to turn on GO!


I didn't get a chance to try out any of the PVP systems. I was focused on crafting and PVE quests with the limited play-time this beta allowed. The game has a lot of potential, but there are a lot of bugs to work out before it launches in April. I didn't see anything that was game-breaking, but there are a few quests in the starter zones where there are supposed to be things to help you know where to go next and they aren't always working properly, so it's very easy to feel stuck at times with quests where you aren't certain if its bugged or if you're just over-looking something important.

I really like the crafting systems though. Not only are they fun, but they serve a purpose since most of the player's gear will come from crafting. There are quests that award an item from time to time, but they aren't a reliable source for gearing up.

I went ahead and pre-ordered a copy of the game, but I haven't decided if I will keep paying the subscription fees after the 30 day trial is over.

As for how quickly my PC boots... I've never timed it officially, but it's only takes about 3-4 seconds and I'm at the windows login screen. It takes another 2 seconds from there after I enter my password. I don't have any of the BIOS features for fast boot enabled though, so I could probably shave a second off that if I stopped showing POST results and skipped the memory tests.


----------



## scyf3r

New PSU Cover and front cover! The fan's are just temporary for positioning purposes only. Will be using bitfenix spectre-pro 140mm red fans instead..







Used a dremel to cut out a hole and a couple of slots in the front acrylic panel for the nzxt sentry fan controller..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Just got word from my shop that the leds will be in stock wednesday/thursday, so everyone cross your fingers for build finish this weekend!

So excited, I do hope that I can get those tubes on the fittings properly.

I'll lubricate them
















Also my copy of thief for PS4 arrived.









edit:

@ scyf3r
Oh my that looks sweet! Great job, epicness


----------



## Recr3ational

Arma 3 for £10 ! Win!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Blasphemy....Only companies downsize, overkill rigs FTW, right AZ....


Damn right son!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I didn't get a chance to try out any of the PVP systems. I was focused on crafting and PVE quests with the limited play-time this beta allowed. The game has a lot of potential, but there are a lot of bugs to work out before it launches in April. I didn't see anything that was game-breaking, but there are a few quests in the starter zones where there are supposed to be things to help you know where to go next and they aren't always working properly, so it's very easy to feel stuck at times with quests where you aren't certain if its bugged or if you're just over-looking something important.
> 
> I really like the crafting systems though. Not only are they fun, but they serve a purpose since most of the player's gear will come from crafting. There are quests that award an item from time to time, but they aren't a reliable source for gearing up.
> 
> I went ahead and pre-ordered a copy of the game, but I haven't decided if I will keep paying the subscription fees after the 30 day trial is over.
> 
> As for how quickly my PC boots... I've never timed it officially, but it's only takes about 3-4 seconds and I'm at the windows login screen. It takes another 2 seconds from there after I enter my password. I don't have any of the BIOS features for fast boot enabled though, so I could probably shave a second off that if I stopped showing POST results and skipped the memory tests.


So its not worth it then, if you're not willling to pay the subscribtion fee?
I might not get it then if people have doubts about it.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Damn right son!
> So its not worth it then, if you're not willling to pay the subscribtion fee?
> I might not get it then if people have doubts about it.


The only thing making me hesitate is I don't have a group of friends to play with in Elder Scrolls yet. If I manage to fall in with a good group, I'll sub in a heartbeat. I just don't want to commit to a monthly sub for an MMO if I'm going to end up being a Lone Wolf solo player. That's no way to enjoy any MMO.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> The only thing making me hesitate is I don't have a group of friends to play with in Elder Scrolls yet. If I manage to fall in with a good group, I'll sub in a heartbeat. I just don't want to commit to a monthly sub for an MMO if I'm going to end up being a Lone Wolf solo player. That's no way to enjoy any MMO.


Cough cough.

Anyway. Really enjoying arma 3 campaign. Graphics are awesome


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> New PSU Cover and front cover! The fan's are just temporary for positioning purposes only. Will be using bitfenix spectre-pro 140mm red fans instead..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used a dremel to cut out a hole and a couple of slots in the front acrylic panel for the nzxt sentry fan controller..


Very nice there man. Coming along really well.


----------



## yuyueyuyue

Lurked for a very long time and learned a lot from this thread, thought I could contribute a little.

Here's what I did for the LEDs on the door. When door is closed, all LED lite up automatically, when you remove the door, you don't have to unplug the connectors. Especially handy if your friends came over, and you don't want them to break off your wires accidentally...

Below are the pics, but If you are interested, here's how I did it.

You will need some Pogo pins first.

The paint on the door and chassis is non-conductive, but always test yours. I used the continuity test with a multimeter to make sure the door was non-conductive.

But once you drilled through the chassis, the bare metal is conductive, and you wouldn't want to short your PSU. So I used heat shrinking tubes on the Pogo pins before inserting them into the holes. Always use protection around your P...ogo pins.

I used hot glue to fix the pins in place. I didn't find any good looking metal sheets around me, but luckily I found some spare Tamiya battery pins from my old RC bag and thought why not? These are good battery connectors that can handle 60A easily and they are made to take solder. Good enough for a dozen of LEDs.

The most challenging thing is to locate where to drill. My tip is to close the window panel and mark where to drill from the other side. You can try other places, but I chose the lower right corner since that was where my previous LED wires were located and it's easier to manage from the other side. Make sure you clear the fan since the Pogo pins I used are pretty long and they will be useless if bent.

here are the pics.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
Let's say my pump blows up when I add the extra radiator. Can someone recommend me a pump/bay/res combo please? Something similar to my XSPC x2o 750.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> New PSU Cover and front cover! The fan's are just temporary for positioning purposes only. Will be using bitfenix spectre-pro 140mm red fans instead..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used a dremel to cut out a hole and a couple of slots in the front acrylic panel for the nzxt sentry fan controller..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking pretty damn good Scyf3r







I can't wait to see your finished build!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuyueyuyue*
> 
> Lurked for a very long time and learned a lot from this thread, thought I could contribute a little.
> 
> Here's what I did for the LEDs on the door. When door is closed, all LED lite up automatically, when you remove the door, you don't have to unplug the connectors. Especially handy if your friends came over, and you don't want them to break off your wires accidentally...
> 
> Below are the pics, but If you are interested, here's how I did it.
> 
> You will need some Pogo pins first.
> 
> The paint on the door and chassis is non-conductive, but always test yours. I used the continuity test with a multimeter to make sure the door was non-conductive.
> 
> But once you drilled through the chassis, the bare metal is conductive, and you wouldn't want to short your PSU. So I used heat shrinking tubes on the Pogo pins before inserting them into the holes. Always use protection around your P...ogo pins.
> 
> I used hot glue to fix the pins in place. I didn't find any good looking metal sheets around me, but luckily I found some spare Tamiya battery pins from my old RC bag and thought why not? These are good battery connectors that can handle 60A easily and they are made to take solder. Good enough for a dozen of LEDs.
> 
> The most challenging thing is to locate where to drill. My tip is to close the window panel and mark where to drill from the other side. You can try other places, but I chose the lower right corner since that was where my previous LED wires were located and it's easier to manage from the other side. Make sure you clear the fan since the Pogo pins I used are pretty long and they will be useless if bent.
> 
> here are the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good work man







that's a fantastic idea! no more stupid cables to unplug when taking the door off! Btw you should post some more pics of your rig!


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuyueyuyue*
> 
> Lurked for a very long time and learned a lot from this thread, thought I could contribute a little.
> 
> Here's what I did for the LEDs on the door. When door is closed, all LED lite up automatically, when you remove the door, you don't have to unplug the connectors. Especially handy if your friends came over, and you don't want them to break off your wires accidentally...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the pics, but If you are interested, here's how I did it.
> 
> You will need some Pogo pins first.
> 
> The paint on the door and chassis is non-conductive, but always test yours. I used the continuity test with a multimeter to make sure the door was non-conductive.
> 
> But once you drilled through the chassis, the bare metal is conductive, and you wouldn't want to short your PSU. So I used heat shrinking tubes on the Pogo pins before inserting them into the holes. Always use protection around your P...ogo pins.
> 
> I used hot glue to fix the pins in place. I didn't find any good looking metal sheets around me, but luckily I found some spare Tamiya battery pins from my old RC bag and thought why not? These are good battery connectors that can handle 60A easily and they are made to take solder. Good enough for a dozen of LEDs.
> 
> The most challenging thing is to locate where to drill. My tip is to close the window panel and mark where to drill from the other side. You can try other places, but I chose the lower right corner since that was where my previous LED wires were located and it's easier to manage from the other side. Make sure you clear the fan since the Pogo pins I used are pretty long and they will be useless if bent.
> 
> here are the pics.


That's a really smart idea! wow.. Wonder why nobody else thought of that before..


----------



## Buttsy

Hey Everyone!









I was planning on doing a new smoky Acrylic side panel sometime in the next couple of weeks (using my jigsaw to add to my Guide) but decided before I do, I would have a crack at mounting 2 Corsair SP120 Performance Edition Fans on to my current one. I'm planning on adding this to my Acrylic Panel guide as well









There are quite a few pics from modding my current panel so ill add those into a spoiler box!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



































































Really happy with the way it came out. Let me know what you all think


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I see boobies







.....Looks awesome buttsy, well done....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I see boobies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....Looks awesome buttsy, well done....


Hahahahaha lmao!









Cheers bro. Was surprised how long it took me, I set aside 3 hours to get it done, took me bout an hour and a half (bout 6 Stubbies or maybe it was 7







) lol. I'm going to buy a couple of pieces of acrylic in a weeks time when I get home and do another one or 2, however with the new 2.0 version I'm going to mount 3x SP120s in it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Good work buttsy,
May i ask though? Why?
Aren't you underwater?

Good work with the jigsaw man very neat.
Also where some shoes next time


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hahahahaha lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers bro. Was surprised how long it took me, I set aside 3 hours to get it done, took me bout an hour and a half (bout 6 Stubbies or maybe it was 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) lol. I'm going to buy a couple of pieces of acrylic in a weeks time when I get home and do another one or 2, however with the new 2.0 version I'm going to mount 3x SP120s in it.


What was your total budget for the acrylic panel/ fans? I'm looking for a mod to replace the mesh 600T side panel with something else that will hold static pressure/ has a place to mount 1 or 2 120mm fans.

Or even a third party or store bought solution would work too. I'm tired of feeling like I'm not getting the proper air movement in my case since I'm not using water cooling.

How do you think a white side panel would look on a black graphite case?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Can someone tell my why I'm already thinking of upgrading my watercooling when I'm not even on water yet.
Though there isn't too much I can do.

I have to stop looking at build logs







hehe


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Can someone tell my why I'm already thinking of upgrading my watercooling when I'm not even on water yet.
> Though there isn't too much I can do.
> 
> I have to stop looking at build logs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


lol. The moment I had mine finished I kept seeing things and went "Damn, I should have done THAT/put THAT in there." Its a never ending cycle.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> What was your total budget for the acrylic panel/ fans? I'm looking for a mod to replace the mesh 600T side panel with something else that will hold static pressure/ has a place to mount 1 or 2 120mm fans.
> 
> Or even a third party or store bought solution would work too. I'm tired of feeling like I'm not getting the proper air movement in my case since I'm not using water cooling.
> 
> How do you think a white side panel would look on a black graphite case?


Ha... just found your thread, buttsy "p

http://www.overclock.net/t/1426465/guide-corsair-600t-acrylic-perspex-side-panel


----------



## Recr3ational

Don't give in to the temptations Sparkles! It will consume you and your purse!
It's a curse that's why! As soon as I finished my rig. I wanted another rad. :/ never happy lol.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm tempted but I'm not gonna do it. I've already spent enough on this build. From now on I'll be saving for my house.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm tempted but I'm not gonna do it. I've already spent enough on this build. From now on I'll be saving for my house.


We all say that







. I nearly bought a house last year. Then thought to myself "I've got alt life to buy one, gonna buy stuff for my PC instead"









I want to see your rig! How long till you finished?


----------



## bajer29

I just bought some Corsair 120s for my case :/ AND I'm still looking at mechanical keyboards. It truly never ends. I've built new rigs every year for the past 5 years and I'm still want MORE! Never will be I suppose.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm tempted but I'm not gonna do it. I've already spent enough on this build. From now on I'll be saving for my house.


I was looking at your rig pics and I was wondering where you hid your mechanical HDDs to completely get rid of the HDD bays? Also, what did you use to stick you SSD to the side of the optical drive bays?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> We all say that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I nearly bought a house last year. Then thought to myself "I've got alt life to buy one, gonna buy stuff for my PC instead"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see your rig! How long till you finished?


Well I hope this weekend, but my drainport and leds haven't shipped yet, so cross your fingers that it gets shipped tomorrow otherwise nothing!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I just bought some Corsair 120s for my case :/ AND I'm still looking at mechanical keyboards. It truly never ends. I've built new rigs every year for the past 5 years and I'm still want MORE! Never will be I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at your rig pics and I was wondering where you hid your mechanical HDDs to completely get rid of the HDD bays? Also, what did you use to stick you SSD to the side of the optical drive bays?


They are in the 5,25" bays, I bought something that can house 3 of them.

I used double sided tape, you could also use velcro


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> They are in the 5,25" bays, I bought something that can house 3 of them.
> 
> I used double sided tape, you could also use velcro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm tempted but I'm not gonna do it. I've already spent enough on this build. From now on I'll be saving for my house.


Neat, thanks! +1


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hahahahaha lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers bro. Was surprised how long it took me, I set aside 3 hours to get it done, took me bout an hour and a half (bout 6 Stubbies or maybe it was 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) lol. I'm going to buy a couple of pieces of acrylic in a weeks time when I get home and do another one or 2, however with the new 2.0 version I'm going to mount 3x SP120s in it.


That's impressive craftsmanship sir. Its very clean. Personally (just preference) I would leave the acrylic as one piece and not obstruct the view with the fans, but that's entirely a preference thing.

What I am curious about: Is there a reason you are using the SP120s (more for rads) over the AF120s (ment for more airflow for case fan applications). Did you just have the SPs laying around and are using them?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> That's impressive craftsmanship sir. Its very clean. Personally (just preference) I would leave the acrylic as one piece and not obstruct the view with the fans, but that's entirely a preference thing.
> 
> What I am curious about: Is there a reason you are using the SP120s (more for rads) over the AF120s (ment for more airflow for case fan applications). Did you just have the SPs laying around and are using them?


AF120s have a manufacturer's recommendation of 3 cm of clearance around the fan. There are actually very few places inside any case that meet this requirement. When you consider the common placement of HDD drive bays, dust filters, and metal mesh case panels the rear exhaust is about the only place in most cases where you have the unrestricted airflow that is needed for an AF120 to be viable.

In any case where there is any restriction or resistance to airflow, the SP120 is always the better choice.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Good work buttsy,
> May i ask though? Why?
> Aren't you underwater?
> 
> Good work with the jigsaw man very neat.
> Also where some shoes next time


Cheers man







I'm under water yeah, but I got thinking.... Cool airflow is really what cools the liquid that cools my hardware....

None of my rad setups are in push/pull, I only have 1x 200mm Spectre Pro @~750rpm pulling air in to my case thru the front and pushing thru a hot 200mm rad, and 1x SP120 @~1400rpm pulling air in from the back and pushing thru a hot 120mm rad. Then I have 3x SP120s @~1400rpm pulling air from inside the case, pushing up thru 360mm of hot rad exhausting out the top. Any airflow I have into the case is going thru rads and is going to be hot which means the air being pulled from around and inside my case and exhausted thru my 360mm rad on top is going to be hotter air than whats coming in. Essentially I'm choking the 360mm rad with 320mm of other rads hot air. (plus this creates a negative air pressure inside, less air in, more air trying to be pushed out)

So I wanted just a little more airflow across my hardware and to try and push some fresh air inside the case devoid of rads. Hopefully get some cooler air circulating around my CPU/RAM, then being picked up and pushed out my 360mm rad on top.







Once I add a 3rd fan to my next side panel I will swap my 120mm rad fan to exhaust.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> What was your total budget for the acrylic panel/ fans? I'm looking for a mod to replace the mesh 600T side panel with something else that will hold static pressure/ has a place to mount 1 or 2 120mm fans.
> 
> Or even a third party or store bought solution would work too. I'm tired of feeling like I'm not getting the proper air movement in my case since I'm not using water cooling.
> 
> How do you think a white side panel would look on a black graphite case?


Hey man, my total budget for the panel and fans was $105.00 AUD ($67 for the Acrylic and $19ea for the SP120s)

If you have the tools and time its as cheap as to do. I reckon if there were other white accents on the case a white side would look pretty damn good.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> That's impressive craftsmanship sir. Its very clean. Personally (just preference) I would leave the acrylic as one piece and not obstruct the view with the fans, but that's entirely a preference thing.
> 
> What I am curious about: Is there a reason you are using the SP120s (more for rads) over the AF120s (ment for more airflow for case fan applications). Did you just have the SPs laying around and are using them?


Cheers, thanks for that man







. I have had my acrylic panel for a while now and just thought I would experiment after I seen Darkcyde had a similar thing with the fans done to his. I have another spare side panel and I'm planning on making another couple in the coming weeks so I'm going to leave one of those fan free so I can choose which one I want on each day (my mood and taste change day to day lol)

Your exactly right too I'm using the SPs because I have a few of them laying around and I never bought any AF series fans. I bought 8 SPs to do push/pull on all my rads plus I had 2 left from a previous build. I'm planning on building a new top around my 360mm rad so I can fit fans for push/pull.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> AF120s have a manufacturer's recommendation of 3 cm of clearance around the fan. There are actually very few places inside any case that meet this requirement. When you consider the common placement of HDD drive bays, dust filters, and metal mesh case panels the rear exhaust is about the only place in most cases where you have the unrestricted airflow that is needed for an AF120 to be viable.
> 
> In any case where there is any restriction or resistance to airflow, the SP120 is always the better choice.


I was aware of the clearance requirements and 100% agree with what you said. I was just curious as it looked like he had plenty of clearence, but maybe the tint on the acrylic is hiding things I can't see. As an intake though I wouldn't see any issue with the AF120s. They have around the same CFM anyways (AF120 Perf VS SP120 Perf) its just that you don't need to run the AFs as fast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Cheers, thanks for that man:thumb: . I have had my acrylic panel for a while now and just thought I would experiment after I seen Darkcyde had a similar thing with the fans done to his. I have another spare side panel and I'm planning on making another couple in the coming weeks so I'm going to leave one of those fan free so I can choose which one I want on each day (my mood and taste change day to day lol)
> 
> Your exactly right too I'm using the SPs because I have a few of them laying around and I never bought any AF series fans. I bought 8 SPs to do push/pull on all my rads plus I had 2 left from a previous build. I'm planning on building a new top around my 360mm rad so I can fit fans for push/pull.


Gotcha! No sense in shelling out for new fans if you have perfectly good working ones.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Cheers man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm under water yeah, but I got thinking.... Cool airflow is really what cools the liquid that cools my hardware....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> None of my rad setups are in push/pull, I only have 1x 200mm Spectre Pro @~750rpm pulling air in to my case thru the front and pushing thru a hot 200mm rad, and 1x SP120 @~1400rpm pulling air in from the back and pushing thru a hot 120mm rad. Then I have 3x SP120s @~1400rpm pulling air from inside the case, pushing up thru 360mm of hot rad exhausting out the top. Any airflow I have into the case is going thru rads and is going to be hot which means the air being pulled from around and inside my case and exhausted thru my 360mm rad on top is going to be hotter air than whats coming in. Essentially I'm choking the 360mm rad with 320mm of other rads hot air. (plus this creates a negative air pressure inside, less air in, more air trying to be pushed out)
> 
> So I wanted just a little more airflow across my hardware and to try and push some fresh air inside the case devoid of rads. Hopefully get some cooler air circulating around my CPU/RAM, then being picked up and pushed out my 360mm rad on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I add a 3rd fan to my next side panel I will swap my 120mm rad fan to exhaust.
> 
> Hey man, my total budget for the panel and fans was $105.00 AUD ($67 for the Acrylic and $19ea for the SP120s)
> 
> If you have the tools and time its as cheap as to do. I reckon if there were other white accents on the case a white side would look pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, thanks for that man:thumb: . I have had my acrylic panel for a while now and just thought I would experiment after I seen Darkcyde had a similar thing with the fans done to his. I have another spare side panel and I'm planning on making another couple in the coming weeks so I'm going to leave one of those fan free so I can choose which one I want on each day (my mood and taste change day to day lol)
> 
> Your exactly right too I'm using the SPs because I have a few of them laying around and I never bought any AF series fans. I bought 8 SPs to do push/pull on all my rads plus I had 2 left from a previous build. I'm planning on building a new top around my 360mm rad so I can fit fans for push/pull.


Oh makes sense..
come to think of it, mines like that all my fans are intake lol.
Im copying your idea with the 120mm rad if you dont mind.
Well you'r enot stopping me so im just telling you that i am


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Don't give in to the temptations Sparkles! It will consume you and your purse!
> It's a curse that's why! As soon as I finished my rig. I wanted another rad. :/ never happy lol.


Dn't be giving AZ anymore idea's,we dn't want him dipping into his purse again....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Gotcha! No sense in shelling out for new fans if you have perfectly good working ones.


My thoughts exactly lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh makes sense..
> come to think of it, mines like that all my fans are intake lol.
> Im copying your idea with the 120mm rad if you dont mind.
> Well you'r enot stopping me so im just telling you that i am


Haha! Of course I don't mind bro, I reckon the more rads the merrier haha! I have been racking my brains trying to work out where I can mount more myself.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> My thoughts exactly lol.
> 
> Haha! Of course I don't mind bro, I reckon the more rads the merrier haha! I have been racking my brains trying to work out where I can mount more myself.


As you got tubing. You could have like a 240mm passive external radiator?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Dn't be giving AZ anymore idea's,we dn't want him dipping into his purse again....


Man i just saw your comment.
Says you with your completely overkill rig...
My purse can handle it thank you very much


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hahahahaha lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers bro. Was surprised how long it took me, I set aside 3 hours to get it done, took me bout an hour and a half (bout 6 Stubbies or maybe it was 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) lol. I'm going to buy a couple of pieces of acrylic in a weeks time when I get home and do another one or 2, however with the new 2.0 version I'm going to mount 3x SP120s in it.


Looking 4ward to seeing version 2.0....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Can someone tell my why I'm already thinking of upgrading my watercooling when I'm not even on water yet.
> Though there isn't too much I can do.
> 
> I have to stop looking at build logs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


I know how you feel,however they're some haters (1 in fact) that calls my build overkill,even tho my components consumes more power than his does....(Won't be calling any names)....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh makes sense..
> come to think of it, mines like that all my fans are intake lol.
> Im copying your idea with the 120mm rad if you dont mind.
> Well you'r enot stopping me so im just telling you that i am


Overkill much....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man i just saw your comment.
> Says you with your completely overkill rig...
> My purse can handle it thank you very much


Happy you got yourself a man bag....You go girl....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Is it wrong for me to be thinking of getting rid of one of my 780's....In BF4 i get almost the same with single card compared to sli,not to mention most of the games i play can run with only one card....Just hate the fact that nvidia cards scale like crap....


----------



## AlDyer

They should scale just fine? What resolution & fps in BF4? What other games are you playing?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> They should scale just fine? What resolution & fps in BF4? What other games are you playing?


They scale ok enough,AMD cards just scales better....I game on a 1080p tele,in BF4 I get tops 160,min 70-80 fps on 64 player maps with hyper-threading on....I think I'm just over games no being optimized properly,especially when you are running sli 780's....May just sell the rig and buy a PS4 And a XBOne....


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> They scale ok enough,AMD cards just scales better....I game on a 1080p tele,in BF4 I get tops 160,min 70-80 fps on 64 player maps with hyper-threading on....I think I'm just over games no being optimized properly,especially when you are running sli 780's....May just sell the rig and buy a PS4 And a XBOne....


That's odd I almost neved dip to 70 in 64p Ultra with a single 290. Anyway, going console will be 30 fps/1080p or 60fps/720p so not sure if that's a good move. But if you're just casually playing then sure or if you have kids a console is propably better.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> That's odd I almost neved dip to 70 in 64p Ultra with a single 290. Anyway, going console will be 30 fps/1080p or 60fps/720p so not sure if that's a good move. But if you're just casually playing then sure or if you have kids a console is propably better.


I never drop below 70 either with just one card,the most sli does is increase max fps....May need to stop gaming a my tv and get one of those korean monitors to push the cards to there full potential....


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I never drop below 70 either with just one card,the most sli does is increase max fps....May need to stop gaming a my tv and get one of those korean monitors to push the cards to there full potential....


It is a CPU bottleneck for sure. I can't find any other logical explanation. And +1 for Korean monitors, what about G-Sync, though?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> It is a CPU bottleneck for sure. I can't find any other logical explanation. And +1 for Korean monitors, what about G-Sync, though?


Can't be a cpu bottleneck with my 3820 overclocked to 4.5 plus hyperthreading on.....G-SYNC may be out of my price range,especially when they get to aus (really high mark up prices here), do you have or have used a korean monitor....?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Can't be a cpu bottleneck with my 3820 overclocked to 4.5 plus hyperthreading on.....G-SYNC may be out of my price range,especially when they get to aus (really high mark up prices here), do you have or have used a korean monitor....?


My 4670K & 290 w/ Mantle gets like 90 min so that's why I thought it was a bottleneck, but maybe not then. I have used a Korean a couple of times, but I do not own one, unfortunately. It gets my recommendation, but I can guarantee it is great. But I can give you a 78.7895% guarantee you will be satisfied


----------



## Recr3ational

Reaper. You could just sell one of your cards.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I never drop below 70 either with just one card,the most sli does is increase max fps....May need to stop gaming a my tv and get one of those korean monitors to push the cards to there full potential....


I have a Qniq Q2710 LED.

Love that thing to death. Definitively recommend it.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I have a Qniq Q2710 LED.
> 
> Love that thing to death. Definitively recommend it.


Have the exact same one can indeed vouch, other than build quality of the exterior it's A++ especially for the low price of 300$.

Btw i have this album i really wanna show you, it's probably the best chiptune album I've ever heard. Just come on skype or steam or whatever at some point, i'm 100% sure you'll like it









Edit: I'll just link it anyways here http://music.biggiantcircles.com/album/the-glory-days every song is absolutely amazing, but first try song number 6 to get it really started.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Have the exact same one can indeed vouch, other than build quality of the exterior it's A++ especially for the low price of 300$.
> 
> Btw i have this album i really wanna show you, it's probably the best chiptune album I've ever heard. Just come on skype or steam or whatever at some point, i'm 100% sure you'll like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'll just link it anyways here http://music.biggiantcircles.com/album/the-glory-days every song is absolutely amazing, but first try song number 6 to get it really started.


Thanks dude, I'll check it out when I get home (unless I'm too busy playing Stick of Truth) ;D


----------



## Ice Reign

Also have the QNIX2710. Was very happy with it. It is a bit of a downer that it only has a dual DVI port and no HDMI or Display port, but for the price some compromise had to be made. My SLI 670s sometimes have trouble pushing it (I only have the 2GB versions sadly) but if you have SLI 780s Reaper, you should get some great frame rates.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Also have that monitor! Love it too, no dead pixel, bit of bleeding though, but I don't mind.

My order still hasn't shipped!!! I'm gonna go and smash something now.

Oh I dropped my nexus 5 yesterday, I had a glass screenprotector on, looks like it saved my screen


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Also have the QNIX2710. Was very happy with it. It is a bit of a downer that it only has a dual DVI port and no HDMI or Display port, but for the price some compromise had to be made. My SLI 670s sometimes have trouble pushing it (I only have the 2GB versions sadly) but if you have SLI 780s Reaper, you should get some great frame rates.


I've been thinking of picking up that monitor myself.

Do you think it would it work well enough with a single 4GB GTX 770?


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I've been thinking of picking up that monitor myself.
> 
> Do you think it would it work well enough with a single 4GB GTX 770?


It will work well enough but you may have to turn down some settings. I can tell you that most games I'm running (BF4, ACBF) I can't run 1440p at the highest settings, but if I drop the settings a bit I can get acceptable framerates (acceptable varies, but for me I don't like to drop below 50FPS) If you want to play at full detail though you can always lower the resolution. Its not native but its still going to be the same as any other 1080p monitor.

Having the 4GB of ram though definitely puts your card in a good position. Would love to sell my 670s and get 4GB cards.

Edit: I saw a review that had your card (unclassified though) pulling mid 40 FPS on Tomb Raider on Ultra @ 1440p. If that gives you some point to go off.


----------



## Recr3ational

My, I wish I had the hardware to be able to run 1440p. I want 3 1440p monitors









Do people see the difference between 120 and 60hz?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Guys I think I'll need to order different fittings, I tried it again and this is impossible. I held the tube under hot water and had to use so much force to completely get the fitting over. Next problem is tighting it, can't twist it far. I'm gonna order the bitspower ones. Hope I'll be able to sell the ek ones. Now I hope that shop delivers on saturdays!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Forgot my pics


----------



## Recr3ational

Don't buy different fittings just buy tubing? Much cheaper surely?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yup that's another option. I'm still gonna try this weekend.
Heatgun? We'll see

Tygon or Dangerden?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Do people see the difference between 120 and 60hz?


Trust me when i say that there is a huge difference between 60 and 120 fps. People saying there isn't any either haven't tried it or they need their eyes fixed. It's true though that the human eye can't distinguishe each frame much over 60 fps, well if even. But you can definitely see the smoothness of 120 fps for sure.

And yes i know there is a difference between fps and refresh rate, but in this case running 120 fps on a 60hz monitor wont benefit you much you will just get screen tearing after 60fps then, which is why vsync is there, can't wait until gsync becomes the norm though.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> My, I wish I had the hardware to be able to run 1440p. I want 3 1440p monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do people see the difference between 120 and 60hz?


Personally, yes. I can quite easily tell the difference between 60 and 120Hz IF (big if) you are actually getting 120 frames. Getting 60 FPS on a 120Hz monitor won't really look all that different. I was only ably to get my Qnix monitor to get up to 90Hz on a custom refresh. Its a bit of a lottery. Some of their panels will not go above 60Hz. Other have gotten 120 and a select few have gotten 130.

As I said though, it only makes a difference if you can push those kinds of frame rates. I've noticed that when I do, , even the extra 30Hz makes things appear more fluid.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I seem to recall a youtube video I saw recently that showed a pc @60hz side by side with a pc @120hz while playing the same level of Call of Duty Ghosts.

The big difference I noticed was that when the player turns quickly, the 120hz screen had much smoother animation while the 60hz screen had a noticeable stutter.


----------



## Recr3ational

Mr Inc:
Thanks man. Was thinking about it upgrading my monitors. As I need to buy three of them it's abit of a gamble. Also like you said. My 280x + 7970 (soon to be dual 280x's







) combo will only be able to push it is some games. (Damn eyefinity).

Miss Sparkles:
I would recommend just buying new tubing.
It would save you a lot of hassle when your changing stuff etc in the future.

Mr Nacirema:
Yeah I've actually seen that video too. Thing is will you actually NOTICE it when your gaming and NOT looking at it directly? Make sense?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Personally, yes. I can quite easily tell the difference between 60 and 120Hz IF (big if) you are actually getting 120 frames. Getting 60 FPS on a 120Hz monitor won't really look all that different. I was only ably to get my Qnix monitor to get up to 90Hz on a custom refresh. Its a bit of a lottery. Some of their panels will not go above 60Hz. Other have gotten 120 and a select few have gotten 130.
> 
> As I said though, it only makes a difference if you can push those kinds of frame rates. I've noticed that when I do, , even the extra 30Hz makes things appear more fluid.


i can push mine to 144hz but with severe consequences, mostly being extreme color distortion and weird what looks to be LCD burn in holes. Also btw you might as well set it to 96hz which is what i mostly tend to keep it at, the idea behind that is to eliminate screen judder in 24p movies, nothing to concerning just thought you might as well.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I seem to recall a youtube video I saw recently that showed a pc @60hz side by side with a pc @120hz while playing the same level of Call of Duty Ghosts.
> 
> The big difference I noticed was that when the player turns quickly, the 120hz screen had much smoother animation while the 60hz screen had a noticeable stutter.


I'm quite suprised that you could see the difference in a video that is downscaled to 30fps (youtube standard) seen on a 60hz monitor (unless you do have 120hz) Of couse i haven't seen the video you're talking about but was just wondering.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Mr Inc:
> Thanks man. Was thinking about it upgrading my monitors. As I need to buy three of them it's abit of a gamble. Also like you said. My 280x + 7970 (soon to be dual 280x's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) combo will only be able to push it is some games. (Damn eyefinity).
> 
> Miss Sparkles:
> I would recommend just buying new tubing.
> It would save you a lot of hassle when your changing stuff etc in the future.
> 
> Mr Nacirema:
> Yeah I've actually seen that video too. Thing is will you actually NOTICE it when your gaming and NOT looking at it directly? Make sense?


Hmm so I can get

* DangerDen DD-TFC Tubing 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD
* Tygon E1000 - HighFlow - 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD - Clear
* Tygon R3603 - HighFlow - 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD - Clear

Which one?


----------



## Recr3ational

Mr Inc,
You could actually see he movement 'smoothness' but like you said I'm suprised that I can see it? Maybe it's a trick maybe?

Miss Sparkles:
I'm more of a acrylic tubing kind of guy, but I doubt they'll be any difference between the tubing you picked. I just used XSPC ones when I was using normal tubing and that worked perfectly fine. Though some of the Elitez watercooling geeks here might have something to say about it. *cough* Reaper *cough*

Oh and I'm on my phone at work so can't multi reply you guys. So I hope you don't mind me writing your name down like I'm summoning you to court or something lol


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Mr Inc,
> You could actually see he movement 'smoothness' but like you said I'm suprised that I can see it? Maybe it's a trick maybe?
> 
> Oh and I'm on my phone at work so can't multi reply you guys. So I hope you don't mind me writing your name down like I'm summoning you to court or something lol


Yeah no way to know for sure, but hey it is true though whichever way you look at it, 120hz ftw









Also no problem dude, sometimes just typing the @names is less messy


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Mr Inc,
> You could actually see he movement 'smoothness' but like you said I'm suprised that I can see it? Maybe it's a trick maybe?
> 
> Miss Sparkles:
> I'm more of a acrylic tubing kind of guy, but I doubt they'll be any difference between the tubing you picked. I just used XSPC ones when I was using normal tubing and that worked perfectly fine. Though some of the Elitez watercooling geeks here might have something to say about it. *cough* Reaper *cough*
> 
> Oh and I'm on my phone at work so can't multi reply you guys. So I hope you don't mind me writing your name down like I'm summoning you to court or something lol


Personally I would go with primo tubing, but I have never used the others mentioned and it may be best to ask in the water cooling club....I use primo because its highly recommended....


----------



## Recr3ational

I might of impulse bought a 280x..


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I might of impulse bought a 280x..


I win....I knew you couldn't resist dipping in your purse to get more pc hardware....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 600T. I with a deep heart, have decided that this will be my final upgrade for a few years.


I just couldn't resist digging this post up....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I just couldn't resist digging this post up....


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I'm quite suprised that you could see the difference in a video that is downscaled to 30fps (youtube standard) seen on a 60hz monitor (unless you do have 120hz) Of couse i haven't seen the video you're talking about but was just wondering.


I had to look two or three times before I could really notice the difference. And it was really only an issue for artifacts towards the outer edges of the screen as well and only when mouse turning quickly.

The monitor I use is an Asus VG278H, which is the 120 Hz 3d ready monitor that comes with the 3d Vision 2 glasses and IR sensor. As much as I love the monitor though, I quickly learned that 3d graphics are a sure fire way to get a pounding migraine. It's a shame because some of my favorite games are absolutely gorgeous in 3d.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I just couldn't resist digging this post up....


Man, i knew you were going to post that. I had good reason ACTUALLY!
Mine, or should i say my girlfriends 6870 is defective. So I bought a 280x SECONDHAND so she could have my 7950. Also it was a £70 saving so SHHH!

BUT, I Recr3ational,
Swear to not buy another piece of hardware for MY rig, for at least another 6 month


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuyueyuyue*
> 
> Lurked for a very long time and learned a lot from this thread, thought I could contribute a little.
> 
> Here's what I did for the LEDs on the door. When door is closed, all LED lite up automatically, when you remove the door, you don't have to unplug the connectors. Especially handy if your friends came over, and you don't want them to break off your wires accidentally...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the pics, but If you are interested, here's how I did it.
> 
> You will need some Pogo pins first.
> 
> The paint on the door and chassis is non-conductive, but always test yours. I used the continuity test with a multimeter to make sure the door was non-conductive.
> 
> But once you drilled through the chassis, the bare metal is conductive, and you wouldn't want to short your PSU. So I used heat shrinking tubes on the Pogo pins before inserting them into the holes. Always use protection around your P...ogo pins.
> 
> I used hot glue to fix the pins in place. I didn't find any good looking metal sheets around me, but luckily I found some spare Tamiya battery pins from my old RC bag and thought why not? These are good battery connectors that can handle 60A easily and they are made to take solder. Good enough for a dozen of LEDs.
> 
> The most challenging thing is to locate where to drill. My tip is to close the window panel and mark where to drill from the other side. You can try other places, but I chose the lower right corner since that was where my previous LED wires were located and it's easier to manage from the other side. Make sure you clear the fan since the Pogo pins I used are pretty long and they will be useless if bent.
> 
> here are the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> That's a really smart idea! wow.. Wonder why nobody else thought of that before..


Actually, others have done this. If you dig through the thread you can find examples. Might take a while though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Trust me when i say that there is a huge difference between 60 and 120 fps. People saying there isn't any either haven't tried it or they need their eyes fixed. It's true though that the human eye can't distinguishe each frame much over 60 fps, well if even. But you can definitely see the smoothness of 120 fps for sure.
> 
> And yes i know there is a difference between fps and refresh rate, but in this case running 120 fps on a 60hz monitor wont benefit you much you will just get screen tearing after 60fps then, which is why vsync is there, can't wait until gsync becomes the norm though.


It's not 120 fps, it's 120Hz. There is a difference between frame rate and refresh rate. Even if you have a crappy video card, if you purchase a 120Hz monitor it will run at 120Hz, regardless of the video card.

I honestly don't see how everyone is bragging about these high frame rates since they are dependent on graphics settings. Unless everyone has exactly the same settings, comparing frame rates is meaningless.

For example, I have 2 x HD6970 in cfx, but my system, running Guild Wars 2, zoomed out all the way with all the graphics setting up all the way, during the busiest content (tons of other players, tones of bad guys, everyone setting off skills constantly) will drop below 20 fps (but the monitor is still running at 120 HZ).

Sure, when there is hardly anything happening on screen (like when I'm in a town) I get fps between about 70 and 130, but during those heavy graphical moments, the frame rate isn't all that good. However, it still looks smooth and is perfectly playable. I have been wondering if there is something wrong with my software, or an issue with cfx or something, but as I mentioned the game still is smooth and playable even when the frame rates drop so low.

My roommate, right beside me, plays the same game on a 60 Hz monitor, but he only has a Core 2 quad and a year-old high end NVidia card. During those same moments, when my system drops below 20 fps, his system is really choppy and you can see how it's struggling. If it wasn't for the fact that I was curious as to what my frame rate was during those moments, and checked in the settings tab in GW2, I would never have guessed it was going below 60 fps because of how smooth it is.

Think maybe I should try Fraps instead of the settings tab in the game or do people here think the GW2 fps monitor is accurate?

On another note, to whomever is was that was sick last week...thanks a lot. You visited the thread while you were sick and I caught it. Put me out of commission for two days.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> It's not 120 fps, it's 120Hz. There is a difference between frame rate and refresh rate. Even if you have a crappy video card, if you purchase a 120Hz monitor it will run at 120Hz, regardless of the video card.
> 
> I honestly don't see how everyone is bragging about these high frame rates since they are dependent on graphics settings. Unless everyone has exactly the same settings, comparing frame rates is meaningless.
> 
> For example, I have 2 x HD6970 in cfx, but my system, running Guild Wars 2, zoomed out all the way with all the graphics setting up all the way, during the busiest content (tons of other players, tones of bad guys, everyone setting off skills constantly) will drop below 20 fps (but the monitor is still running at 120 HZ).
> 
> Sure, when there is hardly anything happening on screen (like when I'm in a town) I get fps between about 70 and 130, but during those heavy graphical moments, the frame rate isn't all that good. However, it still looks smooth and is perfectly playable. I have been wondering if there is something wrong with my software, or an issue with cfx or something, but as I mentioned the game still is smooth and playable even when the frame rates drop so low.
> 
> My roommate, right beside me, plays the same game on a 60 Hz monitor, but he only has a Core 2 quad and a year-old high end NVidia card. During those same moments, when my system drops below 20 fps, his system is really choppy and you can see how it's struggling. If it wasn't for the fact that I was curious as to what my frame rate was during those moments, and checked in the settings tab in GW2, I would never have guessed it was going below 60 fps because of how smooth it is.
> 
> Think maybe I should try Fraps instead of the settings tab in the game or do people here think the GW2 fps monitor is accurate?


As i did say i know there is a difference between 120hz and 120fps and i do know it will still run at 120hz regardless of the videocard, but to truly take advantage of the high refresh rate you usually also need a somewhat descent fps. If you dip lower or around 60fps for instance you get a much smoother experience still on a 120hz than a 60hz panel that's true yes.

Haven't tried going lower than about 40fps on this card in any games I've run on my 120hz monitor so i don't know if going that low will still look better than what a 60hz would, but i'm sure you're right it would make a lot of sense that it look smoother on a 120hz panel even at those frames.

Also Fraps is fine but it does drop your frame rate a bit. If you want 100% factual data, then recording it's frame time is a lot better, just don't know any programs off the top of my head that records that. But just for casual testing Fraps will do just fine.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hmm so I can get
> 
> * DangerDen DD-TFC Tubing 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD
> * Tygon E1000 - HighFlow - 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD - Clear
> * Tygon R3603 - HighFlow - 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD - Clear
> 
> Which one?


Tygon 3603. That's strange that the compression ring won't tighten up. I'm now on all acrylic and man it's so much better but way more expensive since I used Bitspower fittings for the curves and all Crystal Link because I prefer the aesthetics. I don't recommend using a heat gun though for getting the tubing on for fear of it damaging the tubing.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I might go acrylic in the future, but all those extra fittings are expensive, I already spent a ton, so that might be a future upgrade.
I'm just gonna try it this weekend with the primochill. If it's impossible I'll order the Tygon tubing on monday.

I hope I get it to work, really wanna play some games. Already thinking of some to purchase!

* Southpark: The Stick of Truth (looks fun)
* Far Cry 3 (haven't played yet)

Any other tips?

600t related => Have to get everything out of my case again, since there is some mesh left on top that interferes with my fans.
My dad left to much on top around the mounting point so now I can't screw in one of the 3 120mm fans. Just gonna cut it out with something, can't use the dremel coz we don't have it anymore.

I'm psyched! I think I'm even gonna start tonight. Get everything out again, cut that thing, flush radiators, mount everything back. Hurt fingers on that damn tubing!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I might go acrylic in the future, but all those extra fittings are expensive, I already spent a ton, so that might be a future upgrade.
> I'm just gonna try it this weekend with the primochill. If it's impossible I'll order the Tygon tubing on monday.
> 
> I hope I get it to work, really wanna play some games. Already thinking of some to purchase!
> 
> * Southpark: The Stick of Truth (looks fun)
> * Far Cry 3 (haven't played yet)
> 
> Any other tips?
> 
> 600t related => Have to get everything out of my case again, since there is some mesh left on top that interferes with my fans.
> My dad left to much on top around the mounting point so now I can't screw in one of the 3 120mm fans. Just gonna cut it out with something, can't use the dremel coz we don't have it anymore.
> 
> I'm psyched! I think I'm even gonna start tonight. Get everything out again, cut that thing, flush radiators, mount everything back. Hurt fingers on that damn tubing!


Stick of Truth is REALLY fun. Definitively recommend it!

Good luck with the cutting


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> On another note, to whomever is was that was sick last week...thanks a lot. You visited the thread while you were sick and I caught it. Put me out of commission for two days.


My bad!

I should note though, you were lucky if you were only down for 2 days. I had the flu and was down for 2 weeks. I just started getting over it about a week ago.


----------



## Recr3ational

Good luck sparkles!


----------



## AlDyer

Finally I can cut the acrylic, now I just gotta get started. I think I will do it tomorrow as today is Friday and Friday is dedicated to relaxation


----------



## bajer29

Just got some AF120 Performance Edition fans for my mesh side panel. So far I'm really happy with their performance and aesthetics. I will be taking pictures probably Sunday with all of my new hardware (the pics I posted before were of my old AMD system).

The only thing I have a question about is one is plugged into the 600T fan controller and the other is plugged into the mobo. The mobo fan seems to be running at 50% and the fan controlled one runs at 100% when the knob is turned to the highest setting.

What can I do to ramp up the fan speed for the mobo fan? All of the fan controller connectors are being used now. Suggestions?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Just got some AF120 Performance Edition fans for my mesh side panel. So far I'm really happy with their performance and aesthetics. I will be taking pictures probably Sunday with all of my new hardware (the pics I posted before were of my old AMD system).
> 
> The only thing I have a question about is one is plugged into the 600T fan controller and the other is plugged into the mobo. The mobo fan seems to be running at 50% and the fan controlled one runs at 100% when the knob is turned to the highest setting.
> 
> What can I do to ramp up the fan speed for the mobo fan? All of the fan controller connectors are being used now. Suggestions?


Some mother boards, you can control the fans speed via the bios. My z87 has 1 fan connected to it always at 100%


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Some mother boards, you can control the fans speed via the bios. My z87 has 1 fan connected to it always at 100%


Awesome, thank you so much! I'll check this out tonight when I get off work.

My follow-up question is which is better; fan controller or mobo fan header? My motherboard does support system fan speed btw.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Awesome, thank you so much! I'll check this out tonight when I get off work.
> 
> My follow-up question is which is better; fan controller or mobo fan header? My motherboard does support system fan speed btw.


Probably the fan controller for the 3 voltages. And it's easy to control. But if your systems quiet. You could just plug it in the mobo and leave it at 100%.

Another way is you could get a y splitter for the fan controller.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I might go acrylic in the future, but all those extra fittings are expensive, I already spent a ton, so that might be a future upgrade.
> I'm just gonna try it this weekend with the primochill. If it's impossible I'll order the Tygon tubing on monday.
> 
> I hope I get it to work, really wanna play some games. Already thinking of some to purchase!
> 
> * Southpark: The Stick of Truth (looks fun)
> * Far Cry 3 (haven't played yet)
> 
> Any other tips?
> 
> 600t related => Have to get everything out of my case again, since there is some mesh left on top that interferes with my fans.
> My dad left to much on top around the mounting point so now I can't screw in one of the 3 120mm fans. Just gonna cut it out with something, can't use the dremel coz we don't have it anymore.
> 
> I'm psyched! I think I'm even gonna start tonight. Get everything out again, cut that thing, flush radiators, mount everything back. Hurt fingers on that damn tubing!


Mine is about $1100 with taxes and shipping fees.

Primochilol Advanced LTR tubes crystal clear one is getting yellowish ting now. Many said it is the liquid taint it and nope it is not liquid. Mayhem Ice White Pastel is still pure white in my reservoir and blocks. The tube changes color due to the temperature of the water and the inside chassis ambient temp. :/

Second note... One of my 2TB drive is so noisy, it is noisier if I put my side panel on it than have it opened case.


----------



## Recr3ational

Vibrations? You could anti vibration it? Is it mounted on bare metal?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Vibrations? You could anti vibration it? Is it mounted on bare metal?


It is mount on anti-vibration but I think the mount quality is poor. Not that great. :/ Mostly the noise emit from the drive itself which is kind of annoying.


----------



## Recr3ational

Yeah I have that with my htpc. Which is annoying. You could surround it with sound dampening material?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Here's my drainport








I do have to say that those bitspower fittings feel nicer than the EK ones, but I love the look of the EK fittings.


----------



## Recr3ational

Pfft. Lucky for some. I have to get XSPC fittings as I'm not as rich as you


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Just got some AF120 Performance Edition fans for my mesh side panel. So far I'm really happy with their performance and aesthetics. I will be taking pictures probably Sunday with all of my new hardware (the pics I posted before were of my old AMD system).
> 
> The only thing I have a question about is one is plugged into the 600T fan controller and the other is plugged into the mobo. The mobo fan seems to be running at 50% and the fan controlled one runs at 100% when the knob is turned to the highest setting.
> 
> What can I do to ramp up the fan speed for the mobo fan? All of the fan controller connectors are being used now. Suggestions?


Which fans are you using the case's built-in fan controller to manage? And can you move them to motherboard headers to free up the fan controller leads for the other side panel fans?

Assuming you are using 4 fans on the side panel since that is the max it can hold, I would use all 4 of the built-in fan controllers leads to manage the 4 side panel fans. I prefer this because those side-panel fans are going to be one of the single largest contributors to fan noise and you are going to want to be able to easily control their speed to keep a good balance between cooling and noise.

When I had my rig in the 600T I had 4 fans mounted on the metal mesh side panel to help cool 2 reference cooled GTX 560s that ran hot as hell. I ran the side panel fans off the case's fan controller. The rear exhaust and 200mm front intake fans were both connected to fan headers on the mobo and ran at constant speeds. I removed the top panel 200mm fan because I had an H100i with 4 fans in push/pull, but I let the Corsair link control those fans because while it's not the best fan controller in the world, but it can adjust fan speed more quickly than I can in response to changes in cpu temps. If you use the top 200mm fan, it can be run off a mobo header as well. If you are short on fan headers, you can usually use a splitter to run multiple fans off a single mobo header, but you need to be careful not to exceed the amperage of the fan header (If your header provides 1 Amp and each fan uses .08 Amps, then you can assume that running 4 of those fans on a single header will require .32 Amps. If the fans total amperage exceeds the output of the fan header you could risk damage to the motherboard. I don't recommend more than 4 fans on a single header even if the total amperage is less the the supplied amperage of the fan header). If you're still lacking a way to power a fan, you can use Molex connectors and run them directly off the PSU as well.

If you find running the side-panel fans at a constant speed is an acceptable amount of noise, then please feel free to disregard my suggestions. I had some really craptasticly cheap fans on my side-panel, cough...Sickleflows...cough, so your experience could be completely different from mine.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Pfft. Lucky for some. I have to get XSPC fittings as I'm not as rich as you


I'm not rich, I just live at home








Still find it alot of money though that think way too much.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I'm not rich, I just live at home wink.gif
> Still find it alot of money though that think way too much.


Live at home and earn around 1200 euro a month is not bad when im only 18








Got money for so much hardware if I want


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yup through!
SO I'm testing my leds. To bad the gpu blocks don't have any led holes and I'm too scared to drill them myself.














anyone got an idea how i can disable those green leds?

The pic doesn't do the white leds justice though


----------



## Recr3ational

It's a light show! Jesus they're cool! Won't go with my theme but looks awesome with yours.
What is the green led from?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> It's a light show! Jesus they're cool! Won't go with my theme but looks awesome with yours.
> What is the green led from?


It's not as bright in real life though








I like it hehe.

The green led is a Bitspower X-Station Power Hub for plugging in all those leds







.
I'll mount it behind the motherboard but I'm afraid that the green light will be leaking and ruin the white lighting.
They had it in white but it wasn't in stock and it would probably take around a month to get back in stock


----------



## Recr3ational

Erm tape it off if it's not visible. Or cover it in heatshrink


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

So umm yeah, it's running 
No leaks, pumps makes alot of noise, should have gotten a spongy thing.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So umm yeah, it's running
> No leaks, pumps makes alot of noise, should have gotten a spongy thing.


Erm you might want to check out the pump. Is your water actually moving?

Looks awesome well done


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yup water is moving could see it on the gpu bridge. It's vibration sound, I should have placed it directly on the metal. Damn it. My fingers are glad it's over though. Gonna let it run and instal the rest and hope my other hardware still works. Me happy


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yup water is moving could see it on the gpu bridge. It's vibration sound, I should have placed it directly on the metal. Damn it. My fingers are glad it's over though. Gonna let it run and instal the rest and hope my other hardware still works. Me happy


Looks sweet!
Can't you just lift the pump and put the foam underneath?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yup water is moving could see it on the gpu bridge. It's vibration sound, I should have placed it directly on the metal. Damn it. My fingers are glad it's over though. Gonna let it run and instal the rest and hope my other hardware still works. Me happy


Oh my god it looks amazing. In other news my side panel is ready, didn't come out perfect, but good enough for now


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Oh my god it looks amazing. In other news my side panel is ready, didn't come out perfect, but good enough for now


Pictures!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Pictures!


Yeah I have a visitor right now, I will upload tomorrow I think. I must warn you it is not the most beautiful panel on earth as I had some difficulties, I think I will do another one soon.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

So it's up and running, not ready yet, still need some cable management and my drives are outside next to the case. Why are there sooo many wires.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So it's up and running, not ready yet, still need some cable management and my drives are outside next to the case. Why are there sooo many wires.


Very nice! Where you shoving the rack?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

You mean the HDD rack?
I'm gonna get an enclosure so I can connect it through USB3.

To do list:

* HDD Enclosure
* Cable management
* Cut new 5,25" bay cover => Attach SSD
* PSU Cover/wrap?
* Sleeving or leave it?

I think I'm gonna leave the build black/white and no green. If I want I can use some other color coolant in the future.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> You mean the HDD rack?
> I'm gonna get an enclosure so I can connect it through USB3.
> 
> To do list:
> 
> * HDD Enclosure
> * Cable management
> * Cut new 5,25" bay cover => Attach SSD
> * PSU Cover/wrap?
> * Sleeving or leave it?
> 
> I think I'm gonna leave the build black/white and no green. If I want I can use some other color coolant in the future.


Your sleeving good I reckon. Leave it as it is.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm assuming this is not good.
As soon as I start up game (tested with Metro and Tomb Raider)

The temps for GPU 2 rise to 100°C!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm assuming this is not good.
> As soon as I start up game (tested with Metro and Tomb Raider)
> 
> The temps for GPU 2 rise to 100°C!


Yeah that's bad. Sure you seated it properly?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I assume so, I applied Artic MX-4 on both gpu's and put some betweem the thermal pads too, great I'm gonna have to drain and redo the blocks.

Both gpu's are also on 100% though, that seems also high.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I assume so, I applied Artic MX-4 on both gpu's and put some betweem the thermal pads too, great I'm gonna have to drain and redo the blocks.
> 
> Both gpu's are also on 100% though, that seems also high.


To much thermal paste,
Not enough thermal paste,
Block not tight enough,
Wrong readings? Maybe check with different software. Your loop? Maybe? Wrong inlets and outlets?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Looks really good sparkles....B4 you pull your loop down,i was looking at msi afterburner~gpu 1-39c the and i didnt see where it said gpu 2....Use speedfan to check your pump rpm....Also it does happen,when i first did my loop one card was 10c hotter than the other and i also had to drain and reseat that card....Can you post a pic with gpu 2 showing....Very proud of you with what you've done on this build....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> To much thermal paste,
> Not enough thermal paste,
> Block not tight enough,
> Wrong readings? Maybe check with different software. Your loop? Maybe? Wrong inlets and outlets?


What AZ said,i do believe however that the inlet/outlets are correct otherwise both cards would see the high temps,i'm thinking it's more thermal paste placement (like AZ said too much or too little) or the thermal pads....Just reseat the block,i know your fingers hurt and all







Almost at the finish line tho....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> What AZ said,i do believe however that the inlet/outlets are correct otherwise both cards would see the high temps,i'm thinking it's more thermal paste placement (like AZ said too much or too little) or the thermal pads....Just reseat the block,i know your fingers hurt and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost at the finish line tho....


She did say that BOTH gpu is at 100c


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm assuming this is not good.
> As soon as I start up game (tested with Metro and Tomb Raider)
> 
> The temps for GPU 2 rise to 100°C!


Unless i miss understood,she did say the temps for gpu 2 rises....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hehe correct, both cards are @ 100% usage, temps for gpu 2 is 100°c goes up to 104°c, gpu1 is max around 60°c which is still high in my opinion, for watercooling. I have been thinking that i should have used the other outlet on top of the fc link bridge.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hehe correct, both cards are @ 100% usage, temps for gpu 2 is 100°c goes up to 104°c, gpu1 is max around 60°c which is still high in my opinion, for watercooling. I have been thinking that i should have used the other outlet on top of the fc link bridge.


Yeah, even at 60c. Something wrong with your loop I think. Mine dont even get to 50c with 30% OC


----------



## AlDyer

What are your temps when you idle? I find it very hard to believe badly spread thermal paste can get your temps that high.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Yeah still too high at 60c,whats you bridge,parallel or series....?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Yeah still too high at 60c,whats you bridge,parallel or series....?


Even at parallel it should be nearing the 40s.

Check your loop. It's the loop config for sure!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

I get around 80C under extreme loads in Furmark, and that's one of the highest stress testers you can put your gpu under really. On idle i get about as low as 21C, and yes this is all on air.

What i can say is thermal paste does make a difference with too much thermal paste you can get a bit higher temps as well if too little, but a 40~C discrepancy sounds quite insane. All i can say is like the guys have already suggested is try and remount and re-paste the GPU and see if that changes anything, if anything it's just a bad mount nothing else.

Most probable is definitely improper pad/block installation if only GPU2 is running hot


----------



## Recr3ational

I really really think it's the inlets and the outlets.


----------



## roflcopter159

I would assume that it wouldn't be the pump, otherwise everything would be getting super hot. What is the CPU running at? Is that at least fine?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I would assume that it wouldn't be the pump, otherwise everything would be getting super hot. What is the CPU running at? Is that at least fine?


Exactly right, if all else is within good parameters then it has to be on the GPU2 the fault lies. Again my guess is improper pad/block placement or something with the thermal paste. But then again i'm no expert on this field at all, i mean i haven't even watercooled anything yet haha


----------



## Recr3ational

I really really think it's the inlets and the outlets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Exactly right, if all else is within good parameters then it has to be on the GPU2 the fault lies. Again my guess is improper pad/block placement or something with the thermal paste. But then again i'm no expert on this field at all, i mean i haven't even watercooled anything yet haha


But still dont rule it out. Cos she could of got the cpu in it properly but the gpu isn't.
Thing is thermal paste wouldnt put it up all the way to 100c


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> But still dont rule it out. Cos she could of got the cpu in it properly but the gpu isn't.
> Thing is thermal paste wouldnt put it up all the way to 100c


Yeah, that's true. You could see maybe a 10C difference from too much paste, but a 40C difference is huge. I would have to assume that there is something else wrong with the mounting of those GPU blocks. Perhaps something is restricting flow in the second card? Maybe it isn't on tight enough and there isn't a solid connection between the block and the GPU? Or as Rec has been saying, perhaps the inlets and outlets are wrong. However, with that, I would assume that if that was the case, both GPUs would be suffering pretty bad; correct me if I am wrong though.

Could you possibly draw arrows on the picture in paint or something so we can see which way everything is supposed to be flowing?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hehe correct, both cards are @ 100% usage, temps for gpu 2 is 100°c goes up to 104°c, gpu1 is max around 60°c which is still high in my opinion, for watercooling. I have been thinking that i should have used the other outlet on top of the fc link bridge.


60C under 100% load is normal for higher end GPU's when playing modern games. My 680's hit around mid 50's on 100% load. It sounds like the water block and the GPU aren't getting good enough contact. It's probably just a case of loose screws but unfortunately it's the block that's pretty much inaccessible without dismantling the loop. If only it was the top one you could just check the screws with a screw driver.

Regarding the FC bridge, are you using the series or parallel one? Well at the very least you can test out your drainage system. Just make sure to open a port on your res to get the liquid out. With my first water cooling build I drained and refilled the loop so many times I got really good at it.

Your build looks good. I like the way you did your lighting. I think not adding green to it was a good call as it looks great black and white.


----------



## Recr3ational

Really even under water? My 280x doesn't get higher than 50c with a quite high over clock. Though 60c is actually quite good temp on air. I'm more worried about hers rig breaking than the temp.

I've done a a tad bit of research Sparkles.
Basically the block "might" be slightly lifted. Either by capacitors or what ever and that could cause a bit of problems. ( as you would imagine). I don't know if this is true or what. Just been reading up about some guy who had a slightly bent cap, causing an opening.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Really even under water? My 280x doesn't get higher than 50c with a quite high over clock. Though 60c is actually quite good temp on air. I'm more worried about hers rig breaking than the temp.
> 
> I've done a a tad bit of research Sparkles.
> Basically the block "might" be slightly lifted. Either by capacitors or what ever and that could cause a bit of problems. ( as you would imagine). I don't know if this is true or what. Just been reading up about some guy who had a slightly bent cap, causing an opening.


Under water my cards would hit 59C running Unigine Valley for 30 minutes and mid 40's when gaming. When idling they'd stay around 29-30C. My ambient temperature is usually around mid 20's during the winter though with the heat cranked. For me having a room temperature of low to less than 20C is just too cold. Those were my temperatures though when I was using the 600T. Unfortunately that case was like an oven. My HDD's would hit 61C which is primarily why I'm no longer using that case since the HDD cage had to sit so close to the front rad all it got was warm air when gaming. I could have put the mesh on with a fan but then that just looks ugly.

I guess come to think about it 60C is kind of high when just gaming. I think her top card was getting that hot since the loop was trying to cool a GPU hitting 100C. I don't know that's just my theory.

Edit: Yeah Recr3ational you were right. 60C is far too hot on water. I just did some benchmarking for the first time with my new setup and the highest my cards hit when running Valley was 43C. I think the reason for my high temps with the last build was low rpm fans on a high fpi slim radiator. I hope the new 600T revision has proper radiator support.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Under water my cards would hit 59C running Unigine Valley for 30 minutes and mid 40's when gaming. When idling they'd stay around 29-30C. My ambient temperature is usually around mid 20's during the winter though with the heat cranked. For me having a room temperature of low to less than 20C is just too cold. Those were my temperatures though when I was using the 600T. Unfortunately that case was like an oven. My HDD's would hit 61C which is primarily why I'm no longer using that case since the HDD cage had to sit so close to the front rad all it got was warm air when gaming. I could have put the mesh on with a fan but then that just looks ugly.
> 
> I guess come to think about it 60C is kind of high when just gaming. I think her top card was getting that hot since the loop was trying to cool a GPU hitting 100C. I don't know that's just my theory.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yeah Recr3ational you were right. 60C is far too hot on water. I just did some benchmarking for the first time with my new setup and the highest my cards hit when running Valley was 43C. I think the reason for my high temps with the last build was low rpm fans on a high fpi slim radiator. I hope the new 600T revision has proper radiator support.


If you really wanna test gpu temperatures run Furmark or a stresstest in OCCT, they put the GPU's under a unrealstic load that you wouldn't really ever experience normally. Which also makes them great for stability testing, if you GPU's can pass it you know you're golden, at least in most cases, but of course the normal real test is really just to play games. But for heat testing theres nothing better than those two programs.


----------



## yuyueyuyue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's a pretty awesome build man. I have been thinking about CLA for a while, but I'm too much of a coward to delid my 4770k. Did you use it on both the the cooler and the chip? I know you added another piece into your loop, but could you get a feel for how much the delidding improved your temps? Also, how do you reseal the lid? Did you clean off the old glue and apply something new, or is just the pressure from the block holding it on? If you used glue, what type did you use?


I used a credit card to scratch off the black silicon. Some people tested that not only the TIM between the die and the IHS affected temp, the pressure between them was also influential. If you get rid of the black silicon, you can effectively reduce the gap between the die and the IHS, which will in turn give you better heat transfer.

To reseal it, I just used 3m double side tape. It's thin, more secure than nothing and it's temporary.

To make sure that the tape can withstand the heat instead of burning the whole building down, I "cooked" it for 6 hours under 140 C and it still looked like new, at least did not burn or turned into some brown color. So I think it will be fine around the much cooler die. I've been using the tape for 4 month since I delided my cpu and my rig is still fine. But I'm too lazy to open everything up and check it... So your mileage may vary.

my 4770k temp running P95 passed 20 minute mark dropped from hitting 100C @ 1.18V @ 4.3GHz to 70C @ 1.26V @ 4.5GHz (both cooled by H80i). That's a huge difference!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> If you really wanna test gpu temperatures run Furmark or a stresstest in OCCT, they put the GPU's under a unrealstic load that you wouldn't really ever experience normally. Which also makes them great for stability testing, if you GPU's can pass it you know you're golden, at least in most cases, but of course the normal real test is really just to play games. But for heat testing theres nothing better than those two programs.


I haven't used Furmark since I had my 6950's installed. My 680's don't really overclock very well so I haven't really bothered in quite some time. I'm just using the EVGA factory overclock. I do use OCCT though but mainly for CPU overclock stability tests. Good suggestions though nonetheless.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thanks for all the help guys!

Just put the pc on and opened all the temp stuff, here's a screenshot. I do have to say that I didn't get anything on temp 2 yesterday when I opened up GPU Temp and afterburner, I only got a read out when I opened up a game.
I connected the pump on my motherboard as cpu fan. I think it's on stand 2 or 3. Should I put it higher?

The bridge is parallel.



So I opened up Metro, even in the menu I got a reading of up to 104°c on gpu1 this time, gpu2 doesn't show ingame. I minimized the game and the readouts where different.



Maybe I should do a reinstall of drivers? Windows?

I can't drain the loop today, would be for next week.
Here's the loop with arrows







, I think maybe I need to switch the outlet tube from the parallel bridge.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

You need to turn your pump up to either 4 or 5,your pump is running at half of what it should be....Also it seems to me your block is running in parallel with the way the tubes are,the way it should be....There is just something off with your readings,one set of pics shows the gpu idled at 27c which seems good,then another shows 49 and 29c....just re-install your drivers and windows and see if the problem persist,then after that if its the same then you may need to reseat your blocks....

I need to ask something,the different pics with both cards idled at 27c (the pc is in idle right) and the other pic is suppose to be when its in load right....? Also i use speed fan just to test for pump ropm speed and nothing else,it tends to give bad readings (from my personal experience)....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thx! I'll do that.
First pic is idle just after boot, second pic is when Metro is running background.

I'll see when I have time to reinstal, might not be today.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

What's the name of your gpu bridge....?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> What's the name of your gpu bridge....?


This:

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/multiple-block-connectivity/fc-connection-parts/ek-fc-bridge-dual-parallel-3-slot-csq-1.html

Edit:

New development guys!
Looked in the AMD control center and all of a sudden my crossfire is disabled, I can't enable it anymore! Did I just fry my card?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> This:
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/multiple-block-connectivity/fc-connection-parts/ek-fc-bridge-dual-parallel-3-slot-csq-1.html
> 
> Edit:
> 
> New development guys!
> Looked in the AMD control center and all of a sudden my crossfire is disabled, I can't enable it anymore! Did I just fry my card?


No this is a bug with 14.2 at the moment I have to reinstall AMD CCC To enable crossfire.

If you're not using 14.2 uninstall the drivers


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

So yesterday evening I did a clean instal of windows, got an error code whilst installing updates computer was completely unusable. Had to reinstall windows again.
Haven't had time to retry the temp test.
Still have to install windows 8.1 and all the drivers.

I did just purchase some new stuff!

* Samsung Evo 250GB SSD
* a 5,25 bay extender for up to 4 SSD's
* An external enclosure for 2 HDD's

I'll keep you guys updated on the gpu situation, but work first


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So yesterday evening I did a clean instal of windows, got an error code whilst installing updates computer was completely unusable. Had to reinstall windows again.
> Haven't had time to retry the temp test.
> Still have to install windows 8.1 and all the drivers.
> 
> I did just purchase some new stuff!
> 
> * Samsung Evo 250GB SSD
> * a 5,25 bay extender for up to 4 SSD's
> * An external enclosure for 2 HDD's
> 
> I'll keep you guys updated on the gpu situation, but work first


How is it going?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Not home yet, on the train now.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So yesterday evening I did a clean instal of windows, got an error code whilst installing updates computer was completely unusable. Had to reinstall windows again.


I know you said you installed Windows again, but what kind of error? A stop error code i.e a BSoD? If so that could indicate a lot of things, but a clean install should indeed solve those kinds of errors, well anything really. So probably just bad drivers in your case.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Can't remember the code but it was a blue screen but not the normal bsod.

I tried yet another clean instal, disconnected my other HDD's, now I'm installing all the updates, currently downloading windows 8.1.
Gonna wait for testing out a game till tomorrow when I'll get my second SDD, because this will be dedicated to games.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Can't remember the code but it was a blue screen but not the normal bsod.
> 
> I tried yet another clean instal, disconnected my other HDD's, now I'm installing all the updates, currently downloading windows 8.1.
> Gonna wait for testing out a game till tomorrow when I'll get my second SDD, because this will be dedicated to games.
> 
> *crosses fingers*


If you are already having problems troubleshooting a potential hardware I would advise against installing any new or additional hardware until all other issues are resolved.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Can't remember the code but it was a blue screen but not the normal bsod.


Hmm by not the normal BSoD what do you mean exactly? It may be hard to tell in words i guess but if it said anywhere that it was a stop error or it had 0x followed by a lot of zeros and ending with a number then it's definitely your average BSoD, but if it had none of that, that would indeed be odd if it's still a blue screen.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yup, I think it had something to do with windows 8.1 update, can't remember the error code,
I'll download a stress test to see the gpu temps


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

So update:

Crossfire enabled, windows detects 2 gpu's.

I downloaded Furmark and this is what I get:



Good news: Max temp 52°C
Bad news: Only one gpu detected even though crossfire enabled, I already switched crossfire bridge, same result.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> So update:
> 
> Crossfire enabled, windows detects 2 gpu's.
> 
> I downloaded Furmark and this is what I get:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news: Max temp 52°C
> Bad news: Only one gpu detected even though crossfire enabled, I already switched crossfire bridge, same result.


I have the same problem. Way to test it play a game with crossfire disabled and enabled then see if there's difference


----------



## ZipZapRap

Hi everyone.

So I got my case a while back, and two weeks ago, added in some BitFenix LEDs to the inside of the case.
Except man, there's an awful lot of light leak from the case onto the walls. See attached picture. It's obviously far more pronounced in a dark room, and when I don't have the desk light on at the back.

Does anyone know of a good way to stop the light leaking like that?

Cheers


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> So I got my case a while back, and two weeks ago, added in some BitFenix LEDs to the inside of the case.
> Except man, there's an awful lot of light leak from the case onto the walls. See attached picture. It's obviously far more pronounced in a dark room, and when I don't have the desk light on at the back.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good way to stop the light leaking like that?
> 
> Cheers


First of all, awesome looking room! Second, to answer your question, you would have to find some sort of way to cover up the holes from the grommets, extra holes around the rear fan, and probably buy some solid pci slot covers. Perhaps cut up some cardboard and spray it black for a temporary solution. You could do something similar on the top if that is also causing problems. There will probably still be some, but the only way to fully eliminate the bleed would probably be to get rid of leds.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> So I got my case a while back, and two weeks ago, added in some BitFenix LEDs to the inside of the case.
> Except man, there's an awful lot of light leak from the case onto the walls. See attached picture. It's obviously far more pronounced in a dark room, and when I don't have the desk light on at the back.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good way to stop the light leaking like that?
> 
> Cheers


I have used a simple solution from Home Depot / Lowes / Hardware store - Air Condtioner Foam


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> First of all, awesome looking room! Second, to answer your question, you would have to find some sort of way to cover up the holes from the grommets, extra holes around the rear fan, and probably buy some solid pci slot covers. Perhaps cut up some cardboard and spray it black for a temporary solution. You could do something similar on the top if that is also causing problems. There will probably still be some, but the only way to fully eliminate the bleed would probably be to get rid of leds.


Thanks for the comment. Here's another pic if you're interested.



And yep, that is a good idea for the fan holes at the back. Seems like a bit of work to do









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I have used a simple solution from Home Depot / Lowes / Hardware store - Air Condtioner Foam


Great idea!! Thanks. That might definitely stop the bigger V-shaped edge bleeding from the side cover.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Thanks for the comment. Here's another pic if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, that is a good idea for the fan holes at the back. Seems like a bit of work to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea!! Thanks. That might definitely stop the bigger V-shaped edge bleeding from the side cover.


It will be a bit quicker than some other options out there, but if you spend some time working on it, it will come out looking great! Also, as a side note, I have those same speakers and I find that they sound a bit better if you angle them in at you just a little bit, though it's just a suggestion. To each their own. Side note #2: what are you running them off of, the built in DAC?


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It will be a bit quicker than some other options out there, but if you spend some time working on it, it will come out looking great! Also, as a side note, I have those same speakers and I find that they sound a bit better if you angle them in at you just a little bit, though it's just a suggestion. To each their own. Side note #2: what are you running them off of, the built in DAC?


haha, yeah they are angled in normally.. I opened them up for the picture









I'm running them off an Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2 DAC
Fantastic little thing!!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> haha, yeah they are angled in normally.. I opened them up for the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running them off an Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2 DAC
> Fantastic little thing!!


Ah, ok cool. I was looking at getting the Dragonfly for my laptop when I'm on the go. I take it you would recommend it?


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, ok cool. I was looking at getting the Dragonfly for my laptop when I'm on the go. I take it you would recommend it?


Well for the price, it's pretty awesome. I haven't auditioned many DACs, but have heard higher end stuff. It's obviously not equal to a $5,000 DAC, but it's an obvious and noticeable improvement over PC/Laptop/Tablet hardware.

For the PC, it was a good, and noticeable difference. For my tablet (Surface) it was a HUGE difference. At first, it just sounded like an increase in volume, but it's definitely more than that. There's some great space in the sound, and it feels like the music has room to breathe.

We just don't know what we're missing until we hear music through decent audio equipment, and the great thing is these days, decent audio is pretty cheap!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Well for the price, it's pretty awesome. I haven't auditioned many DACs, but have heard higher end stuff. It's obviously not equal to a $5,000 DAC, but it's an obvious and noticeable improvement over PC/Laptop/Tablet hardware.
> 
> For the PC, it was a good, and noticeable difference. For my tablet (Surface) it was a HUGE difference. At first, it just sounded like an increase in volume, but it's definitely more than that. There's some great space in the sound, and it feels like the music has room to breathe.
> 
> We just don't know what we're missing until we hear music through decent audio equipment, and the great thing is these days, decent audio is pretty cheap!


Awesome! For now I am satisfied with everything in my setup except for my headphones. While they are good, they just don't really match the rest of the setup as far as tiers go (Audio Technica M50, Aune T1, Audioengine A2+). I'm looking at getting HiFiMan HE-400 or 500 or Sennheiser HD650 for my next pair. The M50s will just get demoted to on-the-go headphones.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^Indeed nice setup man!

Guys, I just thought of something, remember a while back when I had superlow fps in games. It had something to do with my soundcard being in the bottem pci slot! I placed my card there too. Maybe I should move it back in the first pci slot above the first gpu.

Trying this tonight.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^Indeed nice setup man!
> 
> Guys, I just thought of something, remember a while back when I had superlow fps in games. It had something to do with my soundcard being in the bottem pci slot! I placed my card there too. Maybe I should move it back in the first pci slot above the first gpu.
> 
> Trying this tonight.


I hope that will solve the problem,hurry and fix it so we can play some titanfall....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I hope that will solve the problem,hurry and fix it so we can play some titanfall....


I hope it fixes the problem, because now that my temps are acceptable again. I do have extremely low fps. Why can't everything run smooth









I was looking around for Titanfall, looking for the cheapest deal


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I hope it fixes the problem, because now that my temps are acceptable again. I do have extremely low fps. Why can't everything run smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking around for Titanfall, looking for the cheapest deal


I paid $50 for mine,you can get it cheaper through origin mexico,but you would have to use a vpn to do so....I got my key from cj's cd keys,i think Rec got his cheaper than mine....Keeping my fingers crossed that you will be up and running soon....


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I paid $50 for mine,you can get it cheaper through origin mexico,but you would have to use a vpn to do so....I got my key from cj's cd keys,i think Rec got his cheaper than mine....Keeping my fingers crossed that you will be up and running soon....


Or you can go to cdkeyprices.com and get a copy for 30 € no hassle.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Or you can go to cdkeyprices.com and get a copy for 30 € no hassle.


Thx! I just hope I'll be able to play it on launch


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I paid $50 for mine,you can get it cheaper through origin mexico,but you would have to use a vpn to do so....I got my key from cj's cd keys,i think Rec got his cheaper than mine....Keeping my fingers crossed that you will be up and running soon....


http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/titanfall-pc-cd-key-origin This is the cheapest i found, which is 46$ there are probably even cheaper prices around but by only a few dollars really, the only thing a lot cheaper is exactly through VPN but i don't feel like taking the risk.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thx! I just hope I'll be able to play it on launch


I had to use a vpn to play b4 the launch date in australia....Started playing earlier today and the game launches here tomorrow...,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/titanfall-pc-cd-key-origin This is the cheapest i found, which is 46$ there are probably even cheaper prices around but by only a few dollars really, the only thing a lot cheaper is exactly through VPN but i don't feel like taking the risk.


You are ''Anonymous'' they wont know it's you....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You are ''Anonymous'' they wont know it's you....


I wish, that would be perfect, all i got is this crappy proxy lol.


----------



## Recr3ational

I got mine for £25 at cdkeys, but can't download it as I don't have internet a. Switching over to 120mb virgin internet.


----------



## Gyrael

Isn't the whole VPN thing pretty dangerous at this point? I feel like EA would be one of the first to punish cross-region key purchasing. It must be easy for them to tell, and Steam has already started putting limitations in place.

Also, I finally got a second 660 Ti, as well as a new power supply (EVGA 750G) and a HyperX 3K 120GB SSD for my OS. Fun stuff.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Isn't the whole VPN thing pretty dangerous at this point? I feel like EA would be one of the first to punish cross-region key purchasing. It must be easy for them to tell, and Steam has already started putting limitations in place.
> 
> Also, I finally got a second 660 Ti, as well as a new power supply (EVGA 750G) and a HyperX 3K 120GB SSD for my OS. Fun stuff.


Ooo. Pictures!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Isn't the whole VPN thing pretty dangerous at this point? I feel like EA would be one of the first to punish cross-region key purchasing. It must be easy for them to tell, and Steam has already started putting limitations in place.
> 
> Also, I finally got a second 660 Ti, as well as a new power supply (EVGA 750G) and a HyperX 3K 120GB SSD for my OS. Fun stuff.


According to what I've heard from reader comments on Hexus.net there was an announcement made by the game publisher that there would be no bans for using a VPN to bypass region locked areas during the release as long as you have a legitimate copy of the game.

I'd expect lag and high latency playing over a VPN though.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Isn't the whole VPN thing pretty dangerous at this point? I feel like EA would be one of the first to punish cross-region key purchasing. It must be easy for them to tell, and Steam has already started putting limitations in place.
> 
> Also, I finally got a second 660 Ti, as well as a new power supply (EVGA 750G) and a HyperX 3K 120GB SSD for my OS. Fun stuff.


Ooh nice upgrades, always fun!

I think it releases on March 14th here right, saw it somewhere.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Ooh nice upgrades, always fun!
> 
> I think it releases on March 14th here right, saw it somewhere.


If you mean Titanfall it releases March 11th in America and 13th in Europe.

Though for some reason it releases in the UK on the 14th for some weird reason.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> If you mean Titanfall it releases March 11th in America and 13th in Europe.
> 
> Though for some reason it releases in the UK on the 14th for some weird reason.


Because we're idiots. Always get our games super late!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipZapRap*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> So I got my case a while back, and two weeks ago, added in some BitFenix LEDs to the inside of the case.
> Except man, there's an awful lot of light leak from the case onto the walls. See attached picture. It's obviously far more pronounced in a dark room, and when I don't have the desk light on at the back.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good way to stop the light leaking like that?
> 
> Cheers


Nice room, warm!

Mine is a bit cold... this is an old pic here:


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Because we're idiots. Always get our games super late!


It's actually the result of market strategy. At some point there was a guy who determined that the shoppers were more jolly and willing to spend money on Friday. Retailers collaborated with each other to only put out the new products on Friday mornings to try and bolster sales on days when shoppers were more likely to spend money.

In the US though where retailers are more spread out geographically, they noticed that many retailers were slow to get newly released products on the shelf for customers to purchase because of the increase in distance that the products had to be shipped. To allow the US retailers to have enough time to get the products on the shelf by Friday when shoppers were more prone to buy them, they needed the products in the stores on Tuesday. Fast forward a few decades into an era when logistics are a much bigger business and shipping times don't prevent retailers from stocking their shelves as quickly and you end up with a global market where US stores no longer need those extra days to stock their shelves and make the products available to consumers.

As for why the model for global marketing strategy of games has never been updated since is a mystery though.

With today's technology in the logistics and marketing industries, there really isn't a good reason for different release dates for different markets/regions, unless the sum of all regions is greater than the developer's ability to support a launch, but even that doesn't seem like a good reason to delay launch in some regions because most of the larger game publishers have a dedicated support team in each region where the game is released.

Here's some more information on the history behind it all though.
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-11-23-why-are-we-stuck-with-games-being-released-on-a-friday


----------



## Recr3ational

Really? Well that makes more sense. Well unless you're at the pub. You won't have any money left. Why can't I feel like that? I always buy things first and think later. I have so many games that I haven't even downloaded yet. Oh here's a question for the mighty brains of this community.

I need ram. For my girlfriend. (Well I rammed her last night but that's a different story). I was thinking that I might as well upgrade mine and give her my Vengeance. I was thinking something a long the line of 1866+. I have no clue about ram.

What's with you with all this information. You either very wise or like to read a lot. Or both for that matter. I like it!


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Mine is a bit cold... this is an old pic here:


The way you keep the top panel of your case opened at the rear gave me a fantastic idea on how to mount my top panel!







Been pondering how to fit a red acrylic panel on top and I have decided to do it a bit like how you did yours. THANKS!


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Really? Well that makes more sense. Well unless you're at the pub. You won't have any money left. Why can't I feel like that? I always buy things first and think later. I have so many games that I haven't even downloaded yet. Oh here's a question for the mighty brains of this community.
> 
> I need ram. For my girlfriend. (Well I rammed her last night but that's a different story). I was thinking that I might as well upgrade mine and give her my Vengeance. I was thinking something a long the line of 1866+. I have no clue about ram.
> 
> What's with you with all this information. You either very wise or like to read a lot. Or both for that matter. I like it!


Give her a good ram.. IYKWIM.







Vengeance is good.

Anyways, go for the fastest ram your mobo can support and around 12-16GB is a good amount. And of coz if the colour of the ram suits your theme, that's sweeter.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Really? Well that makes more sense. Well unless you're at the pub. You won't have any money left. Why can't I feel like that? I always buy things first and think later. I have so many games that I haven't even downloaded yet. Oh here's a question for the mighty brains of this community.
> 
> I need ram. For my girlfriend. (Well I rammed her last night but that's a different story). I was thinking that I might as well upgrade mine and give her my Vengeance. I was thinking something a long the line of 1866+. I have no clue about ram.
> 
> What's with you with all this information. You either very wise or like to read a lot. Or both for that matter. I like it!


I read everything I can get my hands on. To the point where I've run out of things to read, so whenever I see a question without an answer, I research it just to have a reason to find something to read.

It's a CDO thing.

FYI- CDO is just like OCD, but in the proper alphabetical order.









As for memory... I'm probably the only person I know who feels this way, but I can't stand corsair memory. It's over-priced is my only complaint though. I tend to stick with G Skill or Crucial myself. Some of the Crucial Ballistix kits even come with LEDs built in now.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I read everything I can get my hands on. To the point where I've run out of things to read, so whenever I see a question without an answer, I research it just to have a reason to find something to read.
> 
> It's a CDO thing.
> 
> FYI- CDO is just like OCD, but in the proper alphabetical order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for memory... I'm probably the only person I know who feels this way, but I can't stand corsair memory. It's over-priced is my only complaint though. I tend to stick with G Skill or Crucial myself. Some of the Crucial Ballistix kits even come with LEDs built in now.


I would like to add Kingston to the list too. Never had issues and their RAM is usually quite affordable. Coraair is only for good looks.


----------



## Recr3ational

Lol.
Scyf3r:
What does IKYWIM mean? That is the longest acronym I have ever seen lol.

Nacirema:
That's good. I wish that I was committed lol.
I only read things that I enjoy doing. Even so, I still get bored reading about that!
I like learning but dislike reading. Oh unless it's a good book.

So what ram should I get for myself? I want 4x4GB but have no idea which ones are good. The whole timings thing confuse me.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I read everything I can get my hands on. To the point where I've run out of things to read, so whenever I see a question without an answer, I research it just to have a reason to find something to read.
> 
> It's a CDO thing.
> 
> FYI- CDO is just like OCD, but in the proper alphabetical order.


Well i have it the exact same way i just research the questions/problems for the hell of it, and to help out of course









I have OCD² or possibly √OCD, however you may look at it i do feel your pain.

IT HURTS . . .


Okay here is something to make it all good again

A cutting board for OCD people to make those mathematically perfect cuts.

Also if you ever go on reddit, then this subreddit is amazing and oddly satisfying of course http://www.reddit.com/r/oddlysatisfying/#page=1

Sorry guys


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Lol.
> Scyf3r:
> What does IKYWIM mean? That is the longest acronym I have ever seen lol.
> 
> Nacirema:
> That's good. I wish that I was committed lol.
> I only read things that I enjoy doing. Even so, I still get bored reading about that!
> I like learning but dislike reading. Oh unless it's a good book.
> 
> So what ram should I get for myself? I want 4x4GB but have no idea which ones are good. The whole timings thing confuse me.


Lower timings are better, and what comes to the speed, 1866 is yhe sweet spot, anything above is not really worth it for gaming. I think you should choose whichever manufacturer offers the best looking RAM (for your rig/taste) provided they have the same timings and frequency (CL10 and 1866 MHz should be good) otherwise there is no noticeable difference..


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What does IKYWIM mean? That is the longest acronym I have ever seen lol.
> 
> So what ram should I get for myself? I want 4x4GB but have no idea which ones are good. The whole timings thing confuse me.


IYKWIM stands for If you know what i mean.

I would probably get some Kingston HyperX Beasts or Some G.Skill Ripjaws, can't really go wrong with those, but also Crucial makes some great products as well, if i had money i would switch out my Corsair ones just because i'm tired of them lol









In terms of frequency you don't really need more than 1600-1866Mhz at all, it only starts changing when you can get DDR4 RAM and have the 4000mhz+ range.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> IYKWIM stands for If you know what i mean.
> 
> I would probably get some Kingston HyperX Beasts or Some G.Skill Ripjaws, can't really go wrong with those, but also Crucial makes some great products as well, if i had money i would switch out my Corsair ones just because i'm tired of them lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of frequency you don't really need more than 1600-1866Mhz at all, it only starts changing when you can get DDR4 RAM and have the 4000mhz+ range.


Thanks AlDyer. Sorted me right out with the timings confusion.

Inc, what you running? Maybe I'll buy it off you? Can you buy things of people here?

I've seen the hyperx beast 2x4GB 2400 for the price of the 1866. Worth getting? CL11 (what ever that means)


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thanks AlDyer. Sorted me right out with the timings confusion.
> 
> Inc, what you running? Maybe I'll buy it off you? Can you buy things of people here?


Well i said i ran Corsair, but yeah they are the Vengeance ones, they are okay just tired of them. Also yes you can buy stuff from people here, i don't know exactly how it works but you can. Also i can't really sell them anyway since i don't got anything else lol. But the two recommendations i made are probably your best bet, they are fairly cheap and really reliable, and looks good to boot.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well i said i ran Corsair, but yeah they are the Vengeance ones, they are okay just tired of them. Also yes you can buy stuff from people here, i don't know exactly how it works but you can. Also i can't really sell them anyway since i don't got anything else lol. But the two recommendations i made are probably your best bet, they are fairly cheap and really reliable, and looks good to boot.


I was just trying to help a fellow out








Okay well I'm gonna look around. Got another build log coming up. Guess what colour!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I was just trying to help a fellow out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay well I'm gonna look around. Got another build log coming up. Guess what colour!


Of course not doubting that at all, was just saying it was all i had and you already have those RAM sticks anyway.

Hmm another color . . . it gotta be pink, or purple, gotta get that purp stuph.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Of course not doubting that at all, was just saying it was all i had and you already have those RAM sticks anyway.
> 
> Hmm another color . . . it gotta be pink, or purple, gotta get that purp stuph.


Maybe..
I'll have to ask my girlfriend it's hers.
Well as reaper says it's my second rig but saying that it's hers.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

New stuff!


----------



## Recr3ational

Nice sparkles. What's that blue thing? Sata cables?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Long usb3 cable to connect the hdd enclosure


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thanks AlDyer. Sorted me right out with the timings confusion.
> 
> Inc, what you running? Maybe I'll buy it off you? Can you buy things of people here?
> 
> I've seen the hyperx beast 2x4GB 2400 for the price of the 1866. Worth getting? CL11 (what ever that means)


Something else to look out for when buying memory. Make sure it's rated for use at 1.5V for the speeds you desire. Avoid the kits that are rated at 1.65V when possible.

Intel recommends 1.5V memory for the best compatibility with the memory controller in Intel CPUs. They only support a 5% variance to this, so if you have a memory kit running higher than 1.575V and you fry your cpu, you risk voiding the warranty on the cpu.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Something else to look out for when buying memory. Make sure it's rated for use at 1.5V for the speeds you desire. Avoid the kits that are rated at 1.65V when possible.
> 
> Intel recommends 1.5V memory for the best compatibility with the memory controller in Intel CPUs. They only support a 5% variance to this, so if you have a memory kit running higher than 1.575V and you fry your cpu, you risk voiding the warranty on the cpu.


Oh, I'm sure my vengeance is 1.65v :/


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh, I'm sure my vengeance is 1.65v :/


It's not a problem. Nobody has ever managed to fry a cpu in this manner. It's just one of those minor details Intel likes to grief people with to avoid having to deal with an RMA.

That said though, if you have 1.65V memory you can run it stable at 1.5V, you just have to drop the speed down a step. For example, 1.65V 1600 mhz memory will run stable at 1.5V 1333 mhz.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> It's not a problem. Nobody has ever managed to fry a cpu in this manner. It's just one of those minor details Intel likes to grief people with to avoid having to deal with an RMA.
> 
> That said though, if you have 1.65V memory you can run it stable at 1.5V, you just have to drop the speed down a step. For example, 1.65V 1600 mhz memory will run stable at 1.5V 1333 mhz.


I'll have to check it. Thanks for the heads up Mr Owl.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh, I'm sure my vengeance is 1.65v :/


Nope they're not, Vengeance RAM runs at a native 1.5V at 1600mhz.

Edit: Also that profile pic Nacirema reminds me of the music video for Basement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At. With those singing monkeys with human faces.

Edit2: Oh man also your name is brilliant, just noticed it now that it says Stupid American backwards


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Nope they're not, Vengeance RAM runs at a native 1.5V at 1600mhz.
> 
> Edit: Also that profile pic Nacirema reminds me of the music video for Basement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At. With those singing monkeys with human faces.


Thanks dude. Glad that's cleared up.
LOL. I know the song but cant remember the video. Good song too


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I was just trying to help a fellow out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay well I'm gonna look around. Got another build log coming up. Guess what colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not doubting that at all, was just saying it was all i had and you already have those RAM sticks anyway.
> 
> Hmm another color . . . it gotta be pink, or purple, gotta get that purp stuph.
Click to expand...

DO THAT ONE BUILD THAT WE TALKED ABOUT FOREVER AGO. Something something UV lights, something something purple and pink, something something as ridiculous as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Maybe..
> I'll have to ask my girlfriend it's hers.
> Well as reaper says it's my second rig but saying that it's hers.


I am probably the only one that will say this since everyone else seems to be saying move away from Corsair, but I love my Vengeance Pro. They look awesome in my build and have the added side effect of being pretty good, yet a bit pricey too. I'm not sure if they offer it in 4x4 though or at least not @ 1866MHz

EDIT: Scratch that, you could just buy two sets of 2x4


----------



## Recr3ational

Yes rofl!
What was it? Pink tubing or something? I can't remember!

Hmm was going to go with either yellow / green or orange. But pink or purple? Man I'm gonna do purple.

That would sit nicely next to my blue rig and my green and brown walls haha!

I was looking at the vengeance pro. They look very nice. They are well pricey like you said. If I could afford it. I might get them. Though the HyperX beast looks, well, beastly.

Here's my gfs rig.
Fx8350
UD-5
Vengeance 8GB ( I got plans for the other 8GB)
Msi 7950
Corsair 200R (small compare to the mighty 600T, but can't wait to see what I can do to it)
Probably a Raystorm cpu block
EK 7970 block / XSPC 7900 block.
Xspc 360 radiator
And a pump res combo.

Ill probably have to spend around £200 for all the things I need. Apart from the ram.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yes rofl!
> What was it? Pink tubing or something? I can't remember!
> 
> Hmm was going to go with either yellow / green or orange. But pink or purple? Man I'm gonna do purple.
> 
> That would sit nicely next to my blue rig and my green and brown walls haha!
> 
> I was looking at the vengeance pro. They look very nice. They are well pricey like you said. If I could afford it. I might get them. Though the HyperX beast looks, well, beastly.
> 
> Here's my gfs rig.
> Fx8350
> UD-5
> Vengeance 8GB ( I got plans for the other 8GB)
> Msi 7950
> Corsair 200R (small compare to the mighty 600T, but can't wait to see what I can do to it)
> Probably a Raystorm cpu block
> EK 7970 block / XSPC 7900 block.
> Xspc 360 radiator
> And a pump res combo.
> 
> Ill probably have to spend around £200 for all the things I need. Apart from the ram.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I want a purple case, with neon pink tubing.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*


Tempting.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting.
Click to expand...

Rock that UV lighting! Make it an obnoxious eye sore. When someone tells you it looks ridiculous just say "It's what my girlfriend wanted" and all will be forgiven. That way you are not judged while still having a ridiculous looking computer that deep down you actually like more than your main rig.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I think I read somewhere that using 4 channel memory kits on anything other than an X79 chipset causes a drop in bus speed as opposed to using 2 of the 2 channel memory kits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Nope they're not, Vengeance RAM runs at a native 1.5V at 1600mhz.
> 
> Edit: Also that profile pic Nacirema reminds me of the music video for Basement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At. With those singing monkeys with human faces.
> 
> Edit2: Oh man also your name is brilliant, just noticed it now that it says Stupid American backwards


I love my avatar. As my girlfriend says, it's the perfect balance between cute and creepy.

The name is something I picked up from American Literature. Check out Horace Miner's "Body Ritual Among the Nacirema". It's a short essay that has been put on the web many times over. Shouldn't be hard to find at all. It's a great read that can be a very humbling experience to the right audience. I get a bit of flak from other Americans at times though. A lot of Americans hear the phrase "stupid american" and immediately think I'm some snobby european taking cheap shots at them. Hell, the players in SWTOR made an entire forum group dedicated to bashing my name and trying to get me banned. Bioware did make me change my forum name at one point because of all the hate I got from it. They did let me keep the name in game though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I think I read somewhere that using 4 channel memory kits on anything other than an X79 chipset causes a drop in bus speed as opposed to using 2 of the 2 channel memory kits.


There it is again. You are vital to this club. Like the brain to a human body. Thanks man. I was planning to buy 2 sets of 2x4GB of HyperX beasts. Unless the Vengeance is cheaper.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh, I'm sure my vengeance is 1.65v :/


As far as I know the memory voltage support depends on your mobo at least on Haswell and Intel will honor the warranty. This is just my understanding, you should maybe check around on the googles, (







) but it should be fine. Lower CL (timings) is better. HyperX Beast is good. You will see timings increasing on higher frequency so for 2400 MHz CL 11 is fine. It is essentially a money waste, though unless you do lots of heavy woek lile video editing, encoding or benchmarking. In games it doesn't make a noticeable difference over 1866


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> There it is again. You are vital to this club. Like the brain to a human body. Thanks man. I was planning to buy 2 sets of 2x4GB of HyperX beasts. Unless the Vengeance is cheaper.


I can confirm what our OCD king says. Also you were propably right that I should have let the shop cut the acrylic, but it was good practise and I can live with some "inconsistency" in my panel. I will try to post pics soon just been busy guys


----------



## Recr3ational

Oh Nicerema,
I thought my name was good and clever. Then you come up with that? How the hell am I supposed to compete with you? Good thing I don't know you in real life. Cos otherwise you're gonna take all my friends and leave me by myself









And AlDyer,
You should of made a side panel like mine! Like you said it's good practice though. Can't wait for the pics. Is it that bad though? If it's only a little bit don't worry about it. The most perfect thing about everything is it's imperfections.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I think I read somewhere that using 4 channel memory kits on anything other than an X79 chipset causes a drop in bus speed as opposed to using 2 of the 2 channel memory kits.
> I love my avatar. As my girlfriend says, it's the perfect balance between cute and creepy.
> 
> The name is something I picked up from American Literature. Check out Horace Miner's "Body Ritual Among the Nacirema". It's a short essay that has been put on the web many times over. Shouldn't be hard to find at all. It's a great read that can be a very humbling experience to the right audience. I get a bit of flak from other Americans at times though. A lot of Americans hear the phrase "stupid american" and immediately think I'm some snobby european taking cheap shots at them. Hell, the players in SWTOR made an entire forum group dedicated to bashing my name and trying to get me banned. Bioware did make me change my forum name at one point because of all the hate I got from it. They did let me keep the name in game though.


I checked it out some, i'm usually not much into reading all that much but if it interests me i sure will give it a go. And funny how they created a whole forum just to bash on a name that's actually very clever and also represents as you said a story about anthropology, and they reacted in the way they did since the story about Nacirema as far as i understood it, is about people taking themselves too seriously and yet deep down they're just animals with predictable tendencies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh Nicerema,
> I thought my name was good and clever. Then you come up with that? How the hell am I supposed to compete with you? Good thing I don't know you in real life. Cos otherwise you're gonna take all my friends and leave me by myself


Don't worry dude, we all got something we contribute with just be happy we aren't all the same, because the world sure would be a grey and boring place if we were. If you really wanna feel depressed take a look at this illustration http://matt.might.net/articles/phd-school-in-pictures/


----------



## Gyrael

Well, I have bad news.

So I was happy with my new SLI setup. I tried out a few games like Far Cry 3, Metro 2033 and Counter-Strike: Source, and everything seemed fine. Today I decided to try Crysis 2, but as soon as the game loaded my screen went white and my computer was locked. I did a hard reset, tried again, this time part of the screen went black and part grey (they were both horizontally aligned perfect rectangles), and my computer reset itself. Variations of this happened a couple more times; sometimes the game would actually play for a bit before the lockup and/or reset came, but it always eventually did. Then I decided to troubleshoot.

I pulled out my "new" (I got it from EVGA's B stock) 660 Ti, and the game seemed to run fine on my original card. Then I tried only my new one and it seemed to work again (note that since these problems happened very soon as the game started, I was testing it for pretty short periods). I the same card in the second (the one that I wasn't using before) PCIe slot, and the problem surfaced again. At this point I started swapping the VGA cables around the PSU's respective slots, and even tried a different cable, but it always kept happening. At one point, when I was trying the new card by itself, the game played for longer than before, only to break again.

It was all very dizzying and I couldn't quite figure out what was causing the problem; obviously I first thought of the PSU, as it seemed to be a power issue. I did look in the Event Viewer which listed a critical error due to power loss. But there was also the option of it being the B stock 660 Ti.

So finally I tried my original card by itself and I played the game for quite a while, much longer than I was able to in any previous test, which makes me think it's indeed the second card. The only other thing I noticed is that there's some sort of buzzing sound that seems to come from the PSU at certain times (I noticed it usually happens when the cards first render a scene, for one), which before was making me shift the blame to it, but that contradicts this last test.

So, does anyone have any tips? Anything I can do to clearly determine what's wrong? I was thinking of hooking my system up to my old PSU, but it's a very old 600W Cooler Master model which I don't think is even bronze certified, or SLI certified (it only has one pair of 6-pin cables). Would it be safe to do this? If I tested the SLI setup with it and it worked, I guess it would mean it actually is the new PSU.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Well, I have bad news.
> 
> So I was happy with my new SLI setup. I tried out a few games like Far Cry 3, Metro 2033 and Counter-Strike: Source, and everything seemed fine. Today I decided to try Crysis 2, but as soon as the game loaded my screen went white and my computer was locked. I did a hard reset, tried again, this time part of the screen went black and part grey (they were both horizontally aligned perfect rectangles), and my computer reset itself. Variations of this happened a couple more times; sometimes the game would actually play for a bit before the lockup and/or reset came, but it always eventually did. Then I decided to troubleshoot.
> 
> I pulled out my "new" (I got it from EVGA's B stock) 660 Ti, and the game seemed to run fine on my original card. Then I tried only my new one and it seemed to work again (note that since these problems happened very soon as the game started, I was testing it for pretty short periods). I the same card in the second (the one that I wasn't using before) PCIe slot, and the problem surfaced again. At this point I started swapping the VGA cables around the PSU's respective slots, and even tried a different cable, but it always kept happening. At one point, when I was trying the new card by itself, the game played for longer than before, only to break again.
> 
> It was all very dizzying and I couldn't quite figure out what was causing the problem; obviously I first thought of the PSU, as it seemed to be a power issue. I did look in the Event Viewer which listed a critical error due to power loss. But there was also the option of it being the B stock 660 Ti.
> 
> So finally I tried my original card by itself and I played the game for quite a while, much longer than I was able to in any previous test, which makes me think it's indeed the second card. The only other thing I noticed is that there's some sort of buzzing sound that seems to come from the PSU at certain times (I noticed it usually happens when the cards first render a scene, for one), which before was making me shift the blame to it, but that contradicts this last test.
> 
> So, does anyone have any tips? Anything I can do to clearly determine what's wrong? I was thinking of hooking my system up to my old PSU, but it's a very old 600W Cooler Master model which I don't think is even bronze certified, or SLI certified (it only has one pair of 6-pin cables). Would it be safe to do this? If I tested the SLI setup with it and it worked, I guess it would mean it actually is the new PSU.


Oh man, that sucks.
If it persists then i must say its a bad gpu.
Could you rma it?
Have you got a different psu you could test it on?
Driver issues?
Its a bit weird you're getting issues when you just got a new card...

and as we were talking about room earlier heres my new gaming room. I switch my bedroom with my gaming room around.
I need a new lick of paint. Have no idea what colour though, we had leak a few months ago so look past my horrible walls.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh man, that sucks.
> If it persists then i must say its a bad gpu.
> Could you rma it?
> Have you got a different psu you could test it on?
> Driver issues?
> Its a bit weird you're getting issues when you just got a new card...
> 
> and as we were talking about room earlier heres my new gaming room. I switch my bedroom with my gaming room around.
> I need a new lick of paint. Have no idea what colour though, we had leak a few months ago so look past my horrible walls.


I dunno if I can as I'm not in the US anymore, but I'll try if it comes down to it.

As I said I do have my previous PSU but it's old and bad. I read up more on it and it got bad reviews, and some research in a review indicated it's not safe to pull more than like 450W from it, which I would be doing if I tried to hook up my whole system to it.

The interesting thing is that I've been testing the newer card alone again and now I don't get restarts, but rather it seems like the nvidia kernel driver crashes. I was looking at the event log and there's a lot of instances of the driver crashing and recovering, mixed in with application crashes for Crysis 2. When I was getting this sometimes the screen went black and then came back on, and other times it didn't come back unless I switched to the onboard graphics and then back.

The problem is that nothing is entirely consistent : / Earlier I was just getting the kernel power error by itself, then it seems I got it after some nvidia crashes, then it's just the nvidia crashes without the kernel power error, plus this new Crysis 2 application crash.

Gonna do some more testing I guess...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> and as we were talking about room earlier heres my new gaming room. I switch my bedroom with my gaming room around.
> I need a new lick of paint. Have no idea what colour though, we had leak a few months ago so look past my horrible walls.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice dude, all dem monitors, and nice you used my wallpapers









Honestly in terms of coloring i would just go with a base color like white or something close, it makes the room look a lot spacier and brightens it up a bit.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I dunno if I can as I'm not in the US anymore, but I'll try if it comes down to it.
> 
> As I said I do have my previous PSU but it's old and bad. I read up more on it and it got bad reviews, and some research in a review indicated it's not safe to pull more than like 450W from it, which I would be doing if I tried to hook up my whole system to it.
> 
> The interesting thing is that I've been testing the newer card alone again and now I don't get restarts, but rather it seems like the nvidia kernel driver crashes. I was looking at the event log and there's a lot of instances of the driver crashing and recovering, mixed in with application crashes for Crysis 2. When I was getting this sometimes the screen went black and then came back on, and other times it didn't come back unless I switched to the onboard graphics and then back.
> 
> The problem is that nothing is entirely consistent : / Earlier I was just getting the kernel power error by itself, then it seems I got it after some nvidia crashes, then it's just the nvidia crashes without the kernel power error, plus this new Crysis 2 application crash.
> 
> Gonna do some more testing I guess...


Hmm, have you tried benching it? Just use that card by itself then try try Heaven or something?
Maybe the games causing you issues?
Thing is you have to test your psu, you can't rule that out but it works with your old card then I dont see it being broken.
I would try and use your old PSU, maybe go to barebones and just hook up the parts needed to try to get less power out of it,
Try different drivers? I have no clue to be honest with you mate. I'm just trying to help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Looks nice dude, all dem monitors, and nice you used my wallpapers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly in terms of coloring i would just go with a base color like white or something close, it makes the room look a lot spacier and brightens it up a bit.


Thanks man, I love the wallpaper. Best one yet








I want a dark room, it is a gaming / theater room. So I'm probably going to paint it grey and something. My colour matching skills are terrible. Trust me, if my girlfriend allows it, I'll probably paint it all black,


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if I can as I'm not in the US anymore, but I'll try if it comes down to it.
> 
> As I said I do have my previous PSU but it's old and bad. I read up more on it and it got bad reviews, and some research in a review indicated it's not safe to pull more than like 450W from it, which I would be doing if I tried to hook up my whole system to it.
> 
> The interesting thing is that I've been testing the newer card alone again and now I don't get restarts, but rather it seems like the nvidia kernel driver crashes. I was looking at the event log and there's a lot of instances of the driver crashing and recovering, mixed in with application crashes for Crysis 2. When I was getting this sometimes the screen went black and then came back on, and other times it didn't come back unless I switched to the onboard graphics and then back.
> 
> The problem is that nothing is entirely consistent : / Earlier I was just getting the kernel power error by itself, then it seems I got it after some nvidia crashes, then it's just the nvidia crashes without the kernel power error, plus this new Crysis 2 application crash.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna do some more testing I guess...


Wow that is very weird, first question is the card OC'd? When it crashes do you get the infamous "Driver Stopped Responding"? I can possibly help you if you have either. I've Googled it a bit and it seems most of the problems stems from OC'ing, so try going stock clocks or as low as possible to see if that changes anything.

Edit: There's a lot of possibilities here hard to rule them out, but the most picky components of any computer that doesn't like any discrepancies is RAM, so that's another possibility. A great way to find out if it's your RAM is with http://www.memtest.org/ by what you've said so far the likelihood of it being the RAM however is somewhat small though but you might as well be sure.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Double post DOH!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Wow that is very weird, first question is the card OC'd? When it crashes do you get the infamous "Driver Stopped Responding"? I can possibly help you if you have either. I've Googled it a bit and it seems most of the problems stems from OC'ing, so try going stock clocks or as low as possible to see if that changes anything.


What he said. I should of asked that first. At least one of us in useful.
I read something up too.
Basically, if the gpu gives out artifacts then in the gpu. If its basically "loosing" power then its the PSU.
Now that's not 100% accurate but you can sort off work around that.
If its playing the game fine and suddenly cut off. Like yours is. You should probably try out a new psu. Still persist you can safely say its your gpu.

Now Mr Az, is going to bed as I have work tomorrow. Good night fellow 600Ters.


----------



## Gyrael

Yeah, it looks like it's the PSU.

It seems like those driver errors were the result of some sort of corruption. It ended up happening on either card. So I did a complete uninstall of them and put both cards back in. I then rolled back to the older driver I had which I knew worked, hoping that would solve my problems, but no. As soon the cards started rendering, my PC rebooted.

I had tried going back to stock speeds on the cards before and it didn't work. Since it was my last resort, I actually underclocked the cards, dragging the power target slider on the EVGA Precision utility all the way down (76%). Guess what, that was stable. Then I started scaling back up until I hit 90, which got me the reboots again. So I have ended up on 85%, which seems to be as far as I can push it with it remaining stable.

So what's the deal? A 750G should be more than enough to handle this setup. Did I just get a bad one? Thankfully I still get quite a lot better performance than with a single card, but clearly I've been short changed here...

I guess I should look into RMAing. And is it safe to keep it in and run the cards underclocked like this? Should I be worried that this apparently faulty PSU could damage other components or something?

Thanks a lot for the help, everyone.


----------



## Recr3ational

I would recommend thinking about replacing your psu mate. There's nothing wrong with under clocked cards but bad psu could cause way more issues in the future. Also you bought a second card. It works, then you'll want to use it. Run single card until you can get a psu. That's what I would do.

Good luck


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Well a faulty PSU can potentially be very bad, the only problem I've ever had with a PSU is coil whine and blown capacitors. I would definitely RMA it to be sure nothing further bad happens, though it's of course still hard to pinpoint the actual course of the fail, but the most probable cause could be some kind of voltage problem either under voltage or over voltage or something in that manner, i doubt it's a capacity problem. Well if it's the PSU to begin with which it does sound like though.

But then again a good PSU should also have OVP and UVP (Over&Under Voltage Protection) so the chances of that happening is very low, it's really hard to pinpoint for sure what a mess :/

If you could maybe borrow someones PSU, i'm not sure your old spare one will work either but at least give it a go if anything it just won't boot if it lacks power, but yeah i don't know for sure but if you ever find out for sure it's the PSU you should definitely RMA it, even though that sucks.


----------



## Vendari

If i may add to thatt, it's actually a good idea to have a Servo AVR between ur pc and the wall plug. It help with power surges.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nice setup Rec! I would go with something darker too, while I think white looks nice, I woudn't want it for a game/entertainment office.

That sucks Gyrael, hope you get it fixed with a new psu!

I preloaded Titanfall yesterday, I'll have to play it on low settings though as my second card still won't do any work!
Could it be a setting in the bios that is off?

Edit: Could it be those 14.2 beta drivers from AMD?


----------



## AlDyer

Did you completely uninstall the previous drivers, before installing 14.2? The 14.x betas need to be clean installed, but I doubt it is the drivers.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

It's a fresh install, I think I'll try to reinstall the non beta driver.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice setup Rec! I would go with something darker too, while I think white looks nice, I woudn't want it for a game/entertainment office.
> 
> That sucks Gyrael, hope you get it fixed with a new psu!
> 
> I preloaded Titanfall yesterday, I'll have to play it on low settings though as my second card still won't do any work!
> Could it be a setting in the bios that is off?
> 
> Edit: Could it be those 14.2 beta drivers from AMD?


Thanks sparkles. Use the amd cleanup utility.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Use the amd cleanup utility.


I would recommend booting into safe mode and use driver sweeper to remove it, that way you're completely sure nothing is left.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I would recommend booting into safe mode and use driver sweeper to remove it, that way you're completely sure nothing is left.


Exactly this, this is how you ahould install the cat 14.2 betas anyway to avoid problems


----------



## Gyrael

EVGA accepted my RMA request so I'll be looking into shipping the PSU back. Just hope there won't be problems with international shipping. Thanks again for the help, everyone.

Sparkles, I'd personally do this for a clean uninstall.

Edit: Uh, nevermind, apparently it doesn't quite work, according to some people in that thread.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I would recommend booting into safe mode and use driver sweeper to remove it, that way you're completely sure nothing is left.


cleanup utility does exactly that. also its not a good idea to use the sweeper. "apparently"


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> cleanup utility does exactly that. also its not a good idea to use the sweeper. "apparently"


Never heard that Driver Sweeper was bad, everything can be bad under certain circumstances of course. But I've never had problems with the software, have never heard about it being bad for AMD that just sounds weird. If it's somehow bad for AMD then it's on their end really, not the program itself, never had any problems with nVidia.

Oh well whatever floats your boat, if you can make it work with the other software go for it.

It may be because it's discontinued i don't know, all in all you shouldn't even need to use any removal software to get rid of drivers safely and remove all trace, just boot into safe mode and remove them manually if anything that always works.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Never heard that Driver Sweeper was bad, everything can be bad under certain circumstances of course. But I've never had problems with the software, have never heard about it being bad for AMD that just sounds weird. If it's somehow bad for AMD then it's on their end really, not the program itself, never had any problems with nVidia.
> 
> Oh well whatever floats your boat, if you can make it work with the other software go for it.
> 
> It may be because it's discontinued i don't know, all in all you shouldn't even need to use any removal software to get rid of drivers safely and remove all trace, just boot into safe mode and remove them manually if anything that always works.


I never heard that until yesterday either, but there's a mirror thread for nvidia that says the same thing. Dunno.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I never heard that until yesterday either, but there's a mirror thread for nvidia that says the same thing. Dunno.


Yeah that's why I said "apparently" have no clue!

But the reason I said use AMD's utility is because I use it quite a lot. ( I'm an idiot and always need to reinstall my drivers lol )


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm sad









Temps back to over 100°C, pc shut down ingame.

Driver: 13.12

2x HD7870 crossfire enabled
=> Far Cry 3
Fps 15-20
gpu 1: 100% usage, temps 100-104°C
settings: 1080p also tried 1440p, didn't change, tried low fx and high, same fps

1 gpu
same game and settings
7-15fps
Temps also 100-104°C

Both cards work when I connect them seperatly.

What should I do guys, drain the system, reseat the block, maybe put gpu2 in slot 1 and gpu1 in slot 2?
What if I can't get it working.


----------



## Recr3ational

Right. Go noob. ( that's what I call it)

drain the loop. Take the blocks apart and do EVERYTHING likes it's your first time. Read instructions. Double check etc. take your time.

Everything that goes wrong is mostly personal error.

There is something majorly wrong here?
2 x7870 and only 15fps?

First when you take it apart. Put the cooler on the "broken" gpu and test it on air.

Keep me update, I'll try and help as much as I can


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Okidoki, will do but in the weekend.
Should I get new thermal pads?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Okidoki, will do but in the weekend.
> Should I get new thermal pads?


No I've reused them like 3 times works fine.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thx, awesome!

I have a feeling that I'm gonna need to buy a new card!

Also we should insert something 600t related.

I think I lost one of the 5,25' front plates








Need to search in this big box of junk.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

If its possible I would try to focus on getting everything working with a single gpu. Once you have a single gpu working with temps and performance benchmarks that are appropriately satisfactory then you can install the second gpu without having to constantly wonder if the first gpu has a well-seated and functioning water block.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thx, awesome!
> 
> I have a feeling that I'm gonna need to buy a new card!
> 
> Also we should insert something 600t related.
> 
> I think I lost one of the 5,25' front plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to search in this big box of junk.


I think I've thrown mine? Or it's lost in my cupboard of doom. That cupboard has so much computer gear I can open a shop.

I preloaded titanfall via my phones 3G. I had 17mbs with my 3G today. Well impressed lol.

Use air first sparkles. See if it passes heaven. Then use your block. I have a feeling you might have gotten the wrong block? Maybe? Like my 7950 doesn't use a 7950 block.

Oh poo. I just remembered.
There's a certain size foam for a certain chip thing. I have no idea what it is but when I'm home I'll show you.

Look at the EKs manual you got a piece of thicker foam and a normal one. Make sure you got the right size for the right place.

Oh and I'm putting my 120 rad in tonight. Yay and fixing my psu.

Edit: when I say foam I mean thermal pads. Sorry


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Right. Go noob. ( that's what I call it)
> drain the loop. Take the blocks apart and do EVERYTHING likes it's your first time. Read instructions. Double check etc. take your time.
> Everything that goes wrong is mostly personal error.
> 
> There is something majorly wrong here?
> 2 x7870 and only 15fps?


Definitely agree with this. Also, they are probably only getting 15fps due to thermal throttling I would assume.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I preloaded titanfall via my phones 3G. I had 17mbs with my 3G today. Well impressed lol.
> 
> Use air first sparkles. See if it passes heaven. Then use your block. I have a feeling you might have gotten the wrong block? Maybe? Like my 7950 doesn't use a 7950 block.


I have to say I'm pretty impressed by your pre-loading methods. I only get 3gb of data per month and I have to share that with my mom and sister.

Also, I agree, make sure your cards follow the reference design, or at least that the block is meant specifically for that card. If it is an EK block, I'm pretty sure you can check compatibility on their "cooling configurator". It is definitely possible that it is the wrong kind of block for your card. For example, I have a 660Ti but because of the way EVGA made it, I would need a reference 680 block.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Definitely agree with this. Also, they are probably only getting 15fps due to thermal throttling I would assume.
> I have to say I'm pretty impressed by your pre-loading methods. I only get 3gb of data per month and I have to share that with my mom and sister.
> 
> Also, I agree, make sure your cards follow the reference design, or at least that the block is meant specifically for that card. If it is an EK block, I'm pretty sure you can check compatibility on their "cooling configurator". It is definitely possible that it is the wrong kind of block for your card. For example, I have a 660Ti but because of the way EVGA made it, I would need a reference 680 block.


Yeah i was well impressed, thats 17 times faster than my old broadband.
I got this contract called the "one plan" its basically unlimited 3G, unlimited texts and like 7000 call minutes lol.
Its a tad expensive at £42 per month plus the £100 one off charge for the iPhone 5S.


----------



## Gyrael

Yeah, I'd try what Nacirema said too.


----------



## Recr3ational

Changing the fan in my psu is a no go. Pc is offline again for a week. Damn it


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Changing the fan in my psu is a no go. Pc is offline again for a week. Damn it


Wait what? What happened with that plan? Did the fan not fit inside the psu or something?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wait what? What happened with that plan? Did the fan not fit inside the psu or something?


To big. I don't want to cut into the psu itself. So new plan.

Gonna buy a second hand OCZ ZS 550 for cheaper than I can get the placement fan. (£35)

My current fan still works. So just gonna swap it out and use the ocz as a back up.
Have the same psu in my girlfriends rig and is still rocking after 2 years.

Really disappointed with xfx. They have an awesome unit, the fan just made me rethink about them.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> To big. I don't want to cut into the psu itself. So new plan.
> 
> Gonna buy a second hand OCZ ZS 550 for cheaper than I can get the placement fan. (£35)
> 
> My current fan still works. So just gonna swap it out and use the ocz as a back up.
> Have the same psu in my girlfriends rig and is still rocking after 2 years.
> 
> Really disappointed with xfx. They have an awesome unit, the fan just made me rethink about them.


Good thinking. I have to say, as I read that I was questioning why you would do such a downgrade over a fan







Then I kept reading and I understood


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Good thinking. I have to say, as I read that I was questioning why you would do such a downgrade over a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I kept reading and I understood


Always thinking ahead my friend. Who knows maybe ill hve a third rig upcoming. *cough* cough*


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Always thinking ahead my friend. *Who knows maybe ill hve a third rig upcoming. *cough* cough**


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 600T. I with a deep heart, have decided that this will be my final upgrade for a few years.


*cough cough* hmmmmmm







*cough cough*


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> *cough cough* hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough cough*


Haha just joking mate. I'm starting to run out of funds.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha just joking mate. I'm starting to run out of funds.


Haha just helping out some


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Definitely agree with this. Also, they are probably only getting 15fps due to thermal throttling I would assume.
> I have to say I'm pretty impressed by your pre-loading methods. I only get 3gb of data per month and I have to share that with my mom and sister.
> 
> Also, I agree, make sure your cards follow the reference design, or at least that the block is meant specifically for that card. If it is an EK block, I'm pretty sure you can check compatibility on their "cooling configurator". It is definitely possible that it is the wrong kind of block for your card. For example, I have a 660Ti but because of the way EVGA made it, I would need a reference 680 block.


Since I can't wait I'll drain my loop tonight, don't know if I'll have enough time to get it up and running again tonight, will keep you guys updated, I hope that's the reason









I checked on the EK website before I bought the block,
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=744

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Changing the fan in my psu is a no go. Pc is offline again for a week. Damn it


Oh man that sucks








Hope you get it fixed









I'm looking at Titanfall vids and it looks like so much fun, just before I left this morning I quickly started it, it was working but temps were in the 100° again









Damn it, wish I had a day off today.


----------



## Recr3ational

Take your time sparkles. Did you read what I said about the thermal pads sizes?

Mines gonna be out for more than a week. Unless the psu I bought comes like tomorrow.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yep read that, will check it when I take my block of, I think I used the right ones on the right places, I hope so








If not I'll have to order new stuff.

Could that affect the temperature that much


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yep read that, will check it when I take my block of, I think I used the right ones on the right places, I hope so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not I'll have to order new stuff.
> 
> Could that affect the temperature that much


Good, good luck.
Sparkles yes it could.
Because the thermal pads could push the block away from the die. Causing it not to be touching properly.

I couldn't wait for the replacement PSU.
So I took the fan out if my girlfriends rigs psu and put it in mine







. Works perfectly now. Silent. Now just have to wait for some screws and my new gpu coming tomorrow.

Butsy, what screws did you use to mount the radiator and fan through the rear 120? I can't find any that's long enough.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yep read that, will check it when I take my block of, I think I used the right ones on the right places, I hope so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not I'll have to order new stuff.
> 
> Could that affect the temperature that much


When you take the block off the card, you should be able to easily see if the thermal paste is making good contact with the GPU. The only reason I could see that you're getting temps in the throttling range is contact.

A while back, when I was on air, my CPU heat sink was not seated properly and I was getting 100ºC CPU temps and that was entirely due to poor contact. You are using the EK blocks if I remember so I don't think they have any kind of plastic that you need to remove before mounting (If they do, you'd obviously need to remove it, but I am quite sure you would have done that).

Something to note: When I was using the thermal pads, I had to make sure that I wasn't creating more gap that needed. What I mean is, if the pad is a little too large and its causing pressure between, lets say one of your capacitors (as they stand up) and the water block, then you are going to have trouble getting the screws tight enough to create the proper contact. So try to see if the block is sitting flush.

I would definitely check your TIM first though. If you take the block off and the distribution pattern doesn't look right, then that's where I would start.

If your block IS seated correctly, then the only other thing I can possibly think of is that your loop is either not flowing correctly, or not flowing at all (unlikely given your description of the problem). If the fluid wasn't flowing and just sitting on top of the block, it would still take a little bit of time to heat up to the point where you are getting throttling though, so this seems unlikely. I have that same parallel EK block, and everything I can see from your description and pictures says you have the flow set up right.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Okay this might be the problem!









Next problem, I can't get the backplate fom the second gpu, the screw has no more markings aaazggghhh


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Okay this might be the problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next problem, I can't get the backplate fom the second gpu, the screw has no more markings aaazggghhh


The backplates not a major problem. It should've all right with one less screw. Are you sure there's thermal pads on ALL the required places?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Got it off, cleaned it up, I added more paste


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Got it off, cleaned it up, I added more paste


Maybe the paste is causing the issue? I haven't added paste on mine


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Okay this might be the problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next problem, I can't get the backplate fom the second gpu, the screw has no more markings aaazggghhh


That looks like it. GPU was wasn't getting enough contact. Should be just fine when you re-seat. Just look for the gaps.

Did you mean you stripped the screw head and you can't unscrew it anymore? If thats the case, hardware stores have stripped screw removers/extractors that you can buy. Not sure what you're looking at for cost.


----------



## Recr3ational

Hmm. I'm starting to worry now.
The ocz uses a 1200 rpm fan.

"Apparently" my XFX uses a 2400rpm fan is that gonna cause issues?


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hmm. I'm starting to worry now.
> The ocz uses a 1200 rpm fan.
> 
> "Apparently" my XFX uses a 2400rpm fan is that gonna cause issues?


Unlikely. Just means your PSU won't be as cool as it was with the higher speed fan, but I very much doubt the increase is going to be so dramatic as to cause some type of failure.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Unlikely. Just means your PSU won't be as cool as it was with the higher speed fan, but I very much doubt the increase is going to be so dramatic as to cause some type of failure.


Sweet thanks Ice. As long as it's not gonna blow I'm cool with it.

Edit: sparkles keep us updated I want to know how it goes.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Butsy, what screws did you use to mount the radiator and fan through the rear 120? I can't find any that's long enough.


Hey bro, I had to use the slightly longer hex screws that came with my Alphacool 360 rad, the ones that came with the 120mm rad were about 5-6mm shorter. If you have any spare from your 200mm rad they may be long enough.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey bro, I had to use the slightly longer hex screws that came with my Alphacool 360 rad, the ones that came with the 120mm rad were about 5-6mm shorter. If you have any spare from your 200mm rad they may be long enough.


Bullseye! Good shout. I'll check when I get home. Forgot about that. I was gonna use wall screws lol.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Here is the update:
After some more problems and panic it seems to be working again!!! Woohoo

This is what happened, my mom was distracting me and I accidently unscrewed the block, thought it wasn't totally unscrewed so put it back, result, big time leak!!!!!

But fixed and avoided dripping.

Though I don't get temperature readings from afterburner ingame. It just remains 0, but fps is back up got around 100 again and 60 in furmark on 1440p. Maybe the temp sensors are broken from the card.

Also thank god I got another liter of liquid .
Drainport also works.

Thanks guys really, super awesome! Tomorrow evening TITANFALL!!!

Sorry if I typed alot of mistakes, I'm on my phone.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Sparkles what are your temps now....?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Temps are not showing up, well for 5 seconds they were. On idle it was 24°c so thats already less, it was around 30/33. So that's the next thing to figure out!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Temps are not showing up, well for 5 seconds they were. On idle it was 24°c so thats already less, it was around 30/33. So that's the next thing to figure out!


did you try any other software to read temps, like speedfan or speccy, and is the afterburner RTSS thing running...?


----------



## Recr3ational

Good job sparkles! Woo.
My pc has got some new tubing in. Need some fittings now but nearly done.

Can't play with you guys tomorrow though


----------



## Jinholic

Started putting together a new build today with the i7 4770k and the Maximus vi Hero in my white 600t. Should not have started so late though, I fear this will carry on into tomorrow. Will get pics after I'm sure its running but it looks so good, just wish it was done already.


----------



## ZipZapRap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Nice room, warm!
> 
> Mine is a bit cold... this is an old pic here:


Cheers!
The room is cooler during the day.. at night, we have a floor standing warm light which definitely changes the dynamics!

I like your setup though.. and isn't IKEA awesome for bases


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> did you try any other software to read temps, like speedfan or speccy, and is the afterburner RTSS thing running...?


I haven't tried those yet, the only other I have is gpu temp and same there. Though it gives info on the gpu1, also it seems that Afterburner is only giving me the fps ingame. temp and usage is at 0

What is RTSS?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Good job sparkles! Woo.
> My pc has got some new tubing in. Need some fittings now but nearly done.
> 
> Can't play with you guys tomorrow though


Sucks, but you'll get it up and running very soon!









I'm so happy









Is it 6.30pm yet?


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> Started putting together a new build today with the i7 4770k and the Maximus vi Hero in my white 600t. Should not have started so late though, I fear this will carry on into tomorrow. Will get pics after I'm sure its running but it looks so good, just wish it was done already.


Yay! New build! A new 600T is always welcome!







Looking forward to seeing your setup..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Yay! New build! A new 600T is always welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your setup..


Hows yours coming along?









I decided that I'm gonna continue to sleeve my cables, the 24pin that I already did, I'm gonna change the blue to dark grey. I'm not liking the white corsair cables








Also not gonna do green, because I might get some different color in a few months when I'm cleaning the build (I'm kinda liking purple







saw it somewhere on here, his build was black with purple liquid.

So sleeving will be white, dark grey(almost black), slightly lighter grey.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hows yours coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that I'm gonna continue to sleeve my cables, the 24pin that I already did, I'm gonna change the blue to dark grey. I'm not liking the white corsair cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not gonna do green, because I might get some different color in a few months when I'm cleaning the build (I'm kinda liking purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw it somewhere on here, his build was black with purple liquid.
> 
> So sleeving will be white, dark grey(almost black), slightly lighter grey.


What yuk sleeving with?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What yuk sleeving with?












yuk hehe

Sleeving is mdpc, just ordered the titanium, already have the white and shade 19.
Gonna set up that icy box tonight or tomorrow with my HDD's.
I also need to do some cable management in the back of my case, I don't get it how I can ever get that nicely ordered, so many cables!!!
I wish I had the courage to make custom lenght cables.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Corsair 760T first look

=>


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yuk hehe
> 
> Sleeving is mdpc, just ordered the titanium, already have the white and shade 19.
> Gonna set up that icy box tonight or tomorrow with my HDD's.
> I also need to do some cable management in the back of my case, I don't get it how I can ever get that nicely ordered, so many cables!!!
> I wish I had the courage to make custom lenght cables.


Sweet. I used G clips to make my cables tidier. I'll post a picture later if you like.

Also GUESS WHAT!
My second 280x came today so just need to put the water block on it then boom! Titanfall here I come


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sweet. I used G clips to make my cables tidier. I'll post a picture later if you like.
> 
> Also GUESS WHAT!
> My second 280x came today so just need to put the water block on it then boom! Titanfall here I come


Pics are always welcome!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sweet. I used G clips to make my cables tidier. I'll post a picture later if you like.
> 
> Also GUESS WHAT!
> My second 280x came today so just need to put the water block on it then boom! Titanfall here I come


What are G Clips? I haven't heard of those before.

I did recently discover cable combs though. I don't really care for them much, but I think I may get a few just so I can use them to hold the cables in place so I can stitch them together. Once I learn how to do the stitching at least.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> What are G Clips? I haven't heard of those before.
> 
> I did recently discover cable combs though. I don't really care for them much, but I think I may get a few just so I can use them to hold the cables in place so I can stitch them together. Once I learn how to do the stitching at least.


Cable combs are awesome!
I got one for my 24 pin









And g clips are like cable ties that clips all your cables together sort of thing. I used them as mounting point as the back of the 600T haven't got enough.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hows yours coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that I'm gonna continue to sleeve my cables, the 24pin that I already did, I'm gonna change the blue to dark grey. I'm not liking the white corsair cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not gonna do green, because I might get some different color in a few months when I'm cleaning the build (I'm kinda liking purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw it somewhere on here, his build was black with purple liquid.
> 
> So sleeving will be white, dark grey(almost black), slightly lighter grey.


I finally bought my 3rd 120mm fan and installed all 3 fans on the top side of the case.. Quite dislike the window that I cut out on my side panel so I ordered a large sheet of acrylic and plan to cut a side panel out of it. Still figuring out how to cut the holes for the latches since I'm using a dremel for everything. My circuit for the led pulsating circuit for the psu cover was done a couple weeks back and I just completed making the led pwm dimmer to replace the fan controller. Tempted to cover the back of the 5.25" bays with a sheet of white acrylic to make conceal the wires completely. Getting a small rectangular sheet of red acrylic tmr to complete the front panel. It shall float above the current rectangular fan hole for the 2x 140mm fan to conceal the fans without blocking air intake..

I'm only able to migrate my current setup into this case earliest during the first week of may since that would be when I finish my last exam of my final uni sem since i'll be moving home from hostel with my computer..









And I need to find my white and red paracord. Forgot where I chucked it to when I received it in the mail. :/


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> What are G Clips? I haven't heard of those before.
> 
> I did recently discover cable combs though. I don't really care for them much, but I think I may get a few just so I can use them to hold the cables in place so I can stitch them together. Once I learn how to do the stitching at least.


The steps to stitching are a little tricky, but once you get one or two repetitions down, it flies by. I was really happy with the way they turned out. Just had to make sure that the cables were bent and positioned correctly before stitching them together so that they didn't have any strain.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Cable combs are awesome!
> I got one for my 24 pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And g clips are like cable ties that clips all your cables together sort of thing. I used them as mounting point as the back of the 600T haven't got enough.


I use Adhesive-backed cable tie anchors.


They come in a variety of sizes and colors so they can easily be concealed just about anywhere in the case.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I use Adhesive-backed cable tie anchors.
> 
> 
> They come in a variety of sizes and colors so they can easily be concealed just about anywhere in the case.


Hehe. Yeah basically the same thing but with the g clips you can put the cables INSIDE the clips so it doesn't move. I haven't seen those anchors yet. Might have to get some.

Oh and I've become quite handy with acrylic tubing, bought 4 thinking I'm gonna mess up making new tubing yesterday and didn't even use one whole one.

But the UK has ran out of XSPC 45 degree fittings







so I'll have to use normal tubing for one of my connectors


----------



## Gyrael

Good to hear your PC's working again, Sparkles.

I think I'm gonna get an XFX Proseries 650W power supply as a placeholder until I can do the whole RMA process for my EVGA one. I think I can send it over to them, but the one they send back will probably be subject to import fees or something, so I'm gonna have to wait until I can pick it up.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Good to hear your PC's working again, Sparkles.
> 
> I think I'm gonna get an XFX Proseries 650W power supply as a placeholder until I can do the whole RMA process for my EVGA one. I think I can send it over to them, but the one they send back will probably be subject to import fees or something, so I'm gonna have to wait until I can pick it up.


I don't know if they use the same fan as my psu, but just be wary.


----------



## Jinholic

Okay update on my build had some trouble getting the sata power in but fixed that and now its up and running in the other room. But now I've got one more issue, no drivers. Any one know where I can get all my drives at once as I don't have a disc drive. I just got the ethernet driver on my usb so that should get me online.

On the plus side the hardware seems to run great h100i is running smooth with a pleasant hum unlike my old cooler.


----------



## Recr3ational

Trifire?? Hmm So tempting.


With the lack of 45 degree fittings, I had to do some ghetto loop the loop thing lol.
Oh and added an extra 120 rad, thanks Butsy for the idea.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Guys what do you think....




I wish there was a leak for the 600T V2....


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> With the lack of 45 degree fittings, I had to do some ghetto loop the loop thing lol.
> Oh and added an extra 120 rad, thanks Butsy for the idea.


Lookin pretty damn sexy bro!!!!

Tri-Fire..... You know you wanna!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Guys what do you think....
> 
> I wish there was a leak for the 600T V2....


I so know what you mean! Altho at the same time I must say I dunno if I really wanna see it...... I have put so much work and love into my 600t, I'm afraid ill fall in love at first sight with v2.0 (a younger sexier model) and cheat on my girl!

Ooooh btw, I bought my new piece of Acrylic on Friday as well as some specialty jigsaw blades specific to Acrylic work, so I will be starting a new side panel tomorrow...ish


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trifire?? Hmm So tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the lack of 45 degree fittings, I had to do some ghetto loop the loop thing lol.
> Oh and added an extra 120 rad, thanks Butsy for the idea.


Oooh nice Rec!









smexy


----------



## welshy46

Hi, just bought a Mopar orange 230T to corral my gaming rig. I'm on doing a lengthy build and needed a cheap good looking case to put my gaming rig in while work progresses on my other build. I could have just left everything on the box after testing, but don't want anything to go awry with it sat in the open. living in the UK it's not the best place to source for the more exotic pc parts I want for my build. So while I wait on parts and inspiration, I decided to buy the 230t so I can at least use my rig.

I'm going to need to perform a couple of quick mods to house the 360mm and 280mm rads in the case, remove the 3.52 and 2.5" bays and remove the bottom of the 5.25" bay to make room for the 280mm rad in the front and a little Dremel action on the roof to get the 360mm in.

hopefully I will get it all done today, so I can get back on BF4 after a month of cold turkey with having my rig in bits. So I'd probably better crack on.

a shiny new 230T



lower bays gone, 4 screws and they are out. now to get the 280mm rad to fit.


----------



## Recr3ational

What type of exotic parts are you looking for? Cos the UK has a range of places you can get things.


----------



## EliteReplay

is there any other hint on the 600T succesor?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> is there any other hint on the 600T succesor?


Last I checked, all we had were the hints Corsair George dropped a little while ago (picture saying June 3rd with two silhouettes). All we know is June 3rd is important and that there will be a large ITX version of the case.


----------



## Recr3ational

Why is there NO XSPC 45 degree fittings in the UK. I mean like there's a guy who probably has 200 of them or something.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Why is there NO XSPC 45 degree fittings in the UK. I mean like there's a guy who probably has 200 of them or something.


thankfully not 45 degree XSPC fittings lol. the main problem is availability in the quantity required. It would be nice not to have to buy, say fittings or fans from 2 or even 3 different places. Meaning more on delivery charges and figuring out who sold you the one that doesn't work.

I've found some good e-tail shops for parts. as well as a couple of good shops in the Manchester area, but with watercooling being a niche within the niche of modding sort of and the number of separate parts. getting what's needed means multiple orders and inevitably. forgotten or even double ordered parts.

One thing I haven't found that I want for my main build , is a Coolance 360mm full copper radiator. Very shiny







. FrozenQ reservoir's are another hen's teeth item.

I'm hoping to use Monsoon's hardline lock acrylic tubing system for my main build, till then I'm just putting my rig into the 230T till I can harvest the rest of the parts I need. there's only OverclockersUK listing the monsoon kit, but it's either out of stock or pre order.

Winge over, must get on putting this together. Have fun.


----------



## Recr3ational

Yeah the Americans are lucky, we've only got a few shops that sells "custom" pc parts so it's a bit of a pain. Have you tried eBay? That's where I get most of my parts from. But I do feel you though, especially with the postage costs. And with pre ordering from overclockers and scan, just be careful. They screw me and a few people over. Just make sure you keep nagging them. Cos sometimes you'll be waiting for over a month just for few bits.

Your rig looks good so far man. Keep it up.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah the Americans are lucky, we've only got a few shops that sells "custom" pc parts so it's a bit of a pain. Have you tried eBay? That's where I get most of my parts from. But I do feel you though, especially with the postage costs. And with pre ordering from overclockers and scan, just be careful. They screw me and a few people over. Just make sure you keep nagging them. Cos sometimes you'll be waiting for over a month just for few bits.
> 
> Your rig looks good so far man. Keep it up.


I don't do pre order for that reason. If it's in stock, I'll get it. cheers for that. It's getting there. Just need to figure out the running order on the loop. I forgot to take the southbridge block into account when working out the loop lol







.

C&C Central is a good place to buy online and they are straight on the phone if there's any problems with your order. well worth a look, he does a more liquid specific online shop as well at The Watercooling shop. Specialtech and Kustompc are another two good, small businesses where you get top service. Or I have at least.

I was up at Scan in Bolton this morning, picking up the case and other parts needed for this build. Again, top service. It was a bit busy, but there were a couple of people in front of me, and the sales guys were doing a good job of advising them on what kit they needed. On the flip side, I can't go into a Pc world without wanting to go postal on the staff









it's usually cheaper to buy stuff from Scan's ebay shop, as they offer free delivery on most of the stuff. Unlike there shop site where it's a £4.19 minimum delivery charge.


----------



## Recr3ational

Yeah, I've had problems with scan especially. Overclockers have been all right but they lost my RMA last month but replaced it. Specialtech been my favourite, they answer my question at night most times. ( guessing some of them work at home).

Down in Devon / Cornwall we don't have many good shops. Most pc shops charge £60 for like 4GB of ram for example.

With the loop, (well what I done with acrylic tubing anyway) is just to have the shortest route from one fitting to the other. That's probably the best way to do it. Especially in a small case.


----------



## welshy46

scan are my go to shop. They have always been alright with me. even when I fried a 4770k a week after getting it. they swapped it without a word. talked to Martin at Specialtech a couple of times, he's a good guy.

It's just the last run from my southbridge back up to the res. my 290x takes up a bit to much room. Managed to get it to go, it's only for 2 months max. I'm building a case from a CM HAF xb, doing a orange half life theme. while I'm on building it I just needed a case to put my rig in in the mean time. So it doesn't need to be completely spot on, close to will be good enough


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> scan are my go to shop. They have always been alright with me. even when I fried a 4770k a week after getting it. they swapped it without a word. talked to Martin at Specialtech a couple of times, he's a good guy.
> 
> It's just the last run from my southbridge back up to the res. my 290x takes up a bit to much room. Managed to get it to go, it's only for 2 months max. I'm building a case from a CM HAF xb, doing a orange half life theme. while I'm on building it I just needed a case to put my rig in in the mean time. So it doesn't need to be completely spot on, close to will be good enough


Haha, that's weird, I get martin as well. He's awesome. I wish I got the 290X. Way over my price range at the moment. Though saying that 280X kicks butt too. Isn't the XB the tiny itx case? Or am I getting things confused? You could always have tubing running behind the motherboard tray if you haven't got the room.

Are you putting the 290x underwater too?


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha, that's weird, I get martin as well. He's awesome. I wish I got the 290X. Way over my price range at the moment. Though saying that 280X kicks butt too. Isn't the XB the tiny itx case? Or am I getting things confused? You could always have tubing running behind the motherboard tray if you haven't got the room.
> 
> Are you putting the 290x underwater too?


http://s294.photobucket.com/user/we...b ROG gaming machine/20140228_215351.jpg.htmlThe Coolermaster HQAF xb lan box or my interpretation of it









yeah the 290x along with the CPU chipset RAM and southbridge all have EK blocks bolted to them. nothing wrong with the 280x, on the plus side. It's quieter than the 290x with the reference cooler on. The 290x definately needs to be under water if you don't want Tinnitus lol.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> http://s294.photobucket.com/user/we...b ROG gaming machine/20140228_215351.jpg.htmlThe Coolermaster HQAF xb lan box or my interpretation of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the 290x along with the CPU chipset RAM and southbridge all have EK blocks bolted to them. nothing wrong with the 280x, on the plus side. It's quieter than the 290x with the reference cooler on. The 290x definately needs to be under water if you don't want Tinnitus lol.


Rofl. Yeah the 280x underwater owns. Two just kicks ass. I need to buy a small case for later on the year might have to take a look at the Cooler Master. Its hard for me to turn away from Corsair though.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

There he goes again,the guy who said he was done buying pc parts....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> There he goes again,the guy who said he was done buying pc parts....


Seriously... It's like every other page I see him saying "Oh I might go do this or I need to do that" You and I called it, though it happened much sooner and with a greater frequency than I had anticipated.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Seriously... It's like every other page I see him saying "Oh I might go do this or I need to do that" You and I called it, though it happened much sooner and with a greater frequency than I had anticipated.


We knew all along he was going to give in,just not so soon and like you said not so frequent....I just waiting for the next excuse from him why he's going to upgrade....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Seriously... It's like every other page I see him saying "Oh I might go do this or I need to do that" You and I called it, though it happened much sooner and with a greater frequency than I had anticipated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> We knew all along he was going to give in,just not so soon and like you said not so frequent....I just waiting for the next excuse from him why he's going to upgrade....


Okay let me make something clear.
I said that i wasn't going to buy anything else for my MAIN rig! SHHH
you guys are like flies!









I'm not upgrading Reaper. Just making completely different rigs lol!

Again. SHH!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 600T. I with a deep heart, have decided that this will be my final upgrade for a few years.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Okay let me make something clear.
> I said that i wasn't going to buy anything else for my MAIN rig! SHHH
> you guys are like flies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not upgrading Reaper. Just making completely different rigs lol!
> 
> Again. SHH!


I see no mention of it being limited to your main rig haha


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I see no mention of it being limited to your main rig haha


Exactly,he never mentioned it being his main rig,he's just trying to find a loophole....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Exactly,he never mentioned it being his main rig,he's just trying to find a loophole....


Damn it.
Right. new contract.

I, Recr3ational.
Will not buy anything else for my MAIN RIG. Anything that i buy for the other rigs. Does not count.

you guys are just annoying. I win.


----------



## welshy46

the loop is done. Time to fill it and see what kind of water feature erupts from it











The CM HAF xb is a cracking case, think of it as a Corsair 540 air on it's side. This is my first Corsair case, and I've got to say the construction is better than the HAf. The metal is definately of a higher grade, and the overall appearance is quality for a £60 case. When I got the HAF xb, it was a toss up between that and the 540 air. I think I made the wrong choice. I should have bought the 540 air and turned it on it's side


----------



## welshy46

Had a small leak from the cathode tube on the res, stripped it out. Sealed it up with PTFE tape and put it back together. Sorted. Stuck a couple of UV strips in to shine up the UV orange tubes. It's gone 10 minutes without a drip, so hopefully the res is sorted.



I'll give it another hour and shut it off and go to bed. tomorrow,or I should say later today I can start to cable it up. I'm quite pleased with it. It's not bad for a 12 hour build.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> C&C Central is a good place to buy online and they are straight on the phone if there's any problems with your order. well worth a look, he does a more liquid specific online shop as well at The Watercooling shop. Specialtech and Kustompc are another two good, small businesses where you get top service. Or I have at least.


Might i suggest another great site to buy watercooling parts from or any other parts for that matter, here http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/ at least if i ever was going to watercool i would buy from there i think.

But then again i don't know how good they are for sure haven't ordered from them myself, though i think Dragoon and Krullmeister have (not sure) but the selection they have seems great nonetheless.

Edit: Nice build so far btw, really digging the almost florescent orange, pretty much like a radioactive orange


----------



## Buttsy

Speaking of places to buy online, did any of my fellow Aussie members see that GamMods is closing down for good? It's such a shame, he operates from his home about 15km away from me. Quite a nice bloke too. A shame to see a quality online shop go. Plus GamMods was one of the only places I know you can get rare stuff in Oz for things like LN2 or DICE. LN2 Pots etc


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Guys I'm so tempted to buy a new gpu, a 780 or a 290x,

Whilst my fps problem is solved I still get very high temps on the cards, just played some BF4 and they still go to 80/90°C


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys I'm so tempted to buy a new gpu, a 780 or a 290x,
> 
> Whilst my fps problem is solved I still get very high temps on the cards, just played some BF4 and they still go to 80/90°C


If you're going to sell the two 7870's then i think either the 780ti or 290x is a great choice, pretty much the two best single GPU cards out there. The only differences between the two really is the 290x runs a lot hotter and is much louder, but that shouldn't be a problem since you will watercool it anyway. But the 290x is quite a lot cheaper than the 780ti for around the same performance.

If there's only money for a 780 non ti or a 290x, i think the 290x is the best choice since it's completely owning the 780 even when OC'd. But again the 780 non ti is also quite some cheaper now at only around 400€ and the 290x is about 450-500€ at least. Hard choice really, and i can't honestly say what you should do, it would be awesome if you could get it to work with the temps properly since you have put so much work into it already and would be a shame to buy new blocks etc.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys I'm so tempted to buy a new gpu, a 780 or a 290x,
> 
> Whilst my fps problem is solved I still get very high temps on the cards, just played some BF4 and they still go to 80/90°C


Theres something wrong with your loop. It shouldn't go that high, even if you buy a new card it will still be a problem.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Theres something wrong with your loop. It shouldn't go that high, even if you buy a new card it will still be a problem.


Yeah there definitely is, wish i could help with that but i have no knowledge of AMD or watercooling for that matter really. But indeed buying a new card probably wont fix anything, troubleshooting the problem is the best course really, though i have no idea how.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Titanfall temps are lower, max 66°C

Water is flowing fine though, fans are at 75%, pump is between 4 and 5.


----------



## scyf3r

@sparkles, have you tried running the loop outside your system and at the sink? If you do that, you can check the waterflow by disconnecting one coupling and leaving the rest connected and you would be able to tell which component is causing the slow flow rate (that may be the cause of the high temps).

Example (If your system is connected via pump --> cpu --> gpu --> pump:

0. Connect everything except the exit of the pump and check the water flow.
1. Connect everything except the exit of the cpu block and check the water flow.
2. Connect everything except the exit of the gpu block and check the water flow.

basically you troubleshoot one component at a time to see how how water is being restricted at each component. This way, you should be able to find out if any of your components is restricting too much waterflow.


----------



## Gyrael

Are your CPU temps good? I don't know anything about watercooling but perhaps the GPU waterblocks are flawed in some way?


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Might i suggest another great site to buy watercooling parts from or any other parts for that matter, here http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/ at least if i ever was going to watercool i would buy from there i think.
> 
> But then again i don't know how good they are for sure haven't ordered from them myself, though i think Dragoon and Krullmeister have (not sure) but the selection they have seems great nonetheless.
> 
> Edit: Nice build so far btw, really digging the almost florescent orange, pretty much like a radioactive orange


Cheers Anon inc







that's EK Primochill orange UV tubing, looks sick against the black.It's next level stuff compared to Feser's UV tubing, well worth the extra spends







. Now it's leak tested I've flushed and filled it with Mayhem's pastel orange. To test the loop I filled it with EK clear non conductive cooolant in case it leaked out like my last one. Kitchen tiles still have a hint of red







. good job I did as well. The FeozenQ reator res leaked through the cathode tube. Finally sealed it up at 3am after several attempts









While it was being leak tested I added a couple of lil mods to it. I would have liked to have put the 360mm rad inside the case, but this is just a temporary home for my rig while I build it's final residence.

One more quick mod I'll do on it is cut a side window into it tomorrow at work. I've got some spare amber acrylic from the main build and some rubber channel. might as well show off the interior







up to now I've got this far


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Titanfall temps are lower, max 66°C
> 
> Water is flowing fine though, fans are at 75%, pump is between 4 and 5.


Hi sparkles, may I interject that something isn't running fine. My 290x doesn't get above 40c stressed to the max. BF4, no more than 32c. everything on ultra. Do you have a recent pic and a list of parts for your build. maybe the loop just needs a different route. have you given it a good jiggle to release any trapped air.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Titanfall temps are lower, max 66°C
> 
> Water is flowing fine though, fans are at 75%, pump is between 4 and 5.


Yeah the water could be fine but, theres loads of factors you have to think about. Air bubbles, dead water etc.

Oh sparkles, i have the same problem as you right now, but its because of my ghetto loop the loop between the rad and my bridge, so i know what the problem is.
So check your loop around the cards, fittings etc.

If you have the radiator fill port thing open you can get some of the air out.

Edit: As you have normal tubing you can shake it and flick the tubing to move the air out.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Titanfall temps are lower, max 66°C
> 
> Water is flowing fine though, fans are at 75%, pump is between 4 and 5.


What are your CPU temps like Sparkles? Are they going as high as your GPUs? If your CPU temps are fine I can only think it could probably be 2 real problems, seating and thermal paste on the GPUs and blocks, which you have already checked or the flow direction of your loop thru your GPUs. Depending on your GPU blocks AFAIK the liquid is supposed to flow thru the card across the jet plates and grooves a certain way to get the best out of its cooling potential. Its a PITA but maybe if you switch your loop around and test somehow having the CPU flow into the GPUs and back to the pump/res you might have more luck with temps.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Those temps are way to high,in titanfall with fans at 1000rpm i dnt pass 42c,and its summer weather here....There is something wrong with the way you mounted your blocks....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Cheers Anon inc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's EK Primochill orange UV tubing, looks sick against the black.It's next level stuff compared to Feser's UV tubing, well worth the extra spends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now it's leak tested I've flushed and filled it with Mayhem's pastel orange. To test the loop I filled it with EK clear non conductive cooolant in case it leaked out like my last one. Kitchen tiles still have a hint of red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . good job I did as well. The FeozenQ reator res leaked through the cathode tube. Finally sealed it up at 3am after several attempts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was being leak tested I added a couple of lil mods to it. I would have liked to have put the 360mm rad inside the case, but this is just a temporary home for my rig while I build it's final residence.
> 
> One more quick mod I'll do on it is cut a side window into it tomorrow at work. I've got some spare amber acrylic from the main build and some rubber channel. might as well show off the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up to now I've got this far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazing dude, didn't spot the Black Mesa logo before now, and i finally understand what you're were going for, the good old Half-Life orange color, HL3 confirmed?

And i love FrozenQ reservoirs, very costly but oh so worth it imo. Though again i haven't WC'd but i'd probably go for a FrozenQ Liquid Fusion res just because it reminds me so much of the T-Virus. The color i would go for i still don't know for sure, but i would love doing completely white, since it's rare to see and i like the cleanness of it.

Anyways keep up the good work looking forward to seeing more









Btw the most insane HL2 case mod i've ever seen was this one, couldn't find any pictures that were bigger, the forum it was posted on is dead sadly. But anyways that mod is very over the top, but i do like extreme mods sometimes


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Blagh,

Maybe I put too much thermal paste on this time









I checked added the cpu temps to msi afterburner so whilst playing Titanfall highest settings @ 1440p, cpu temps where around 40°C(the hottest core). It also seems that Titanfall only uses 1 gpu.

You think there could still be air in the loop, I'll try shaking it, I'll slowly open the top port on the 200mm. I'm not really in the mood to drain the loop again








I do have to say that the amount of water in the reservoir seems to be lowering.

My idle temps are good though, both cards 24°C and cpu around 20/25°C.
Fans are @ 1000rpm for the 360mm rad and 500rpm for the 200mm.

Maybe I should try the loop without the fc link bridge?

Edit:
If I where to get new card this would be the pricing:

*290x with EK full cover block + backplate => 621 Euro
*780ti with EK full cover block+ backplate => 777 Euro


----------



## welshy46

Thanks, it's turned out a lot better than I expected. The Frozenq res' s look good, but form definitely follows function with them. EK don't have anything to worry about in the quality stakes. I was looking for the triple spiral for the build , but couldn't find any in this back water of the global American hegemony. I saw that build when I was looking for inspiration on my main build, it still looks good today and it's a ten year old build . Here's hoping mine might be rrady before HL3 finally arrives.

When I originally did the build it was an A typical Republic of Gamers red and black and I soon got bored of it, and as Half Life is my favourite game and orange is a bit of a more left field colour to the typical red/black or blue/silver colour scheme of most builds, I went with that. Problem now is I like the look of this more than my main build lol.

I also added a couple of other Half life extras into the build.


and just to show my level of fanboyism for Half life. This is my office wall at work:thumb:


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Blagh,
> 
> Maybe I put too much thermal paste on this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked added the cpu temps to msi afterburner so whilst playing Titanfall highest settings @ 1440p, cpu temps where around 40°C(the hottest core). It also seems that Titanfall only uses 1 gpu.
> 
> You think there could still be air in the loop, I'll try shaking it, I'll slowly open the top port on the 200mm. I'm not really in the mood to drain the loop again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to say that the amount of water in the reservoir seems to be lowering.
> 
> My idle temps are good though, both cards 24°C and cpu around 20/25°C.
> Fans are @ 1000rpm for the 360mm rad and 500rpm for the 200mm.
> 
> Maybe I should try the loop without the fc link bridge?


Too much thermal paste would help give you higher temps but def not that bad, @ 40c on your CPU, your loop is obviously running completely fine esp since your GPUs are first n the block order. Titanfall from what I have read is a bit shaky when it comes to Xfire intermittently working.

Air in the loop is a big possibility but should be starting to bleed considerably by now I should think. Make sure when bleeding air from your 200mm rad you have your fill port in the top of your res open to equalize the pressure, I didn't the first time and it bled less than a 1/4 of the air trapped inside the rad, when I worked out why and it bled, liquid came spurting out like a water pistol lol.

Idle temps seem fine, maybe it is the FC Link Bridge. Have you thought about swapping the GPU Blocks over on the cards? Maybe its a faulty block?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Too much thermal paste would help give you higher temps but def not that bad, @ 40c on your CPU, your loop is obviously running completely fine esp since your GPUs are first n the block order. Titanfall from what I have read is a bit shaky when it comes to Xfire intermittently working.
> 
> Air in the loop is a big possibility but should be starting to bleed considerably by now I should think. Make sure when bleeding air from your 200mm rad you have your fill port in the top of your res open to equalize the pressure, I didn't the first time and it bled less than a 1/4 of the air trapped inside the rad, when I worked out why and it bled, liquid came spurting out like a water pistol lol.
> 
> Idle temps seem fine, maybe it is the FC Link Bridge. Have you thought about swapping the GPU Blocks over on the cards? Maybe its a faulty block?


I'll try the bleeding, if it doesn't help, I'll see about draining again this weekend.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'll try the bleeding, if it doesn't help, I'll see about draining again this weekend.


I wish we could help more... It must be so frustrating for you, both you and Rec have had no end of issues with your loops. I really feel for you both.

My current rig is my first crack at a waterloop and I was pulling my hair out as to why my pump wouldn't pump, draining and refilling over and over, I must have drained and refilled 11 or 12 times, till I realized I had no where near enough water in it, 1.5lt + later.... after that I had really bad bleeding issues till I swapped the loop from GPU>Pump>Res>200mmRad to GPU>Res>Pump>200mmRad. Bled like a champion. Other than that mine went smooth as silk. So I feel for you.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> I wish we could help more... It must be so frustrating for you, both you and Rec have had no end of issues with your loops. I really feel for you both.
> 
> My current rig is my first crack at a waterloop and I was pulling my hair out as to why my pump wouldn't pump, draining and refilling over and over, I must have drained and refilled 11 or 12 times, till I realized I had no where near enough water in it, 1.5lt + later.... after that I had really bad bleeding issues till I swapped the loop from GPU>Pump>Res>200mmRad to GPU>Res>Pump>200mmRad. Bled like a champion. Other than that mine went smooth as silk. So I feel for you.


Mines an issue i can fix, Its just a temporary issue because of the lack of 45 degree fittings in the uk.

I feel bad for sparkles because i cant help her at all. Its like dead end.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'll try the bleeding, if it doesn't help, I'll see about draining again this weekend.


As you said your res was going down slowly, this will be the system slowly releasing the trapped air. After you filled it did you try moving your rig about. Tipping side to side, to bleed out the air. To grt the last of the air out of mine I ended up having to put it up side down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Mines an issue i can fix, Its just a temporary issue because of the lack of 45 degree fittings in the uk.
> 
> I feel bad for sparkles because i cant help her at all. Its like dead end.


Doesn't look like it's something you're going to get the chance to resolvet anytime soon. XSPC don't even have any on their own site http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-G14-45-Degree-Rotary-Fitting-Black-Chrome_37798.html very bitspoweresque. Liking the colour of them.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> As you said your res was going down slowly, this will be the system slowly releasing the trapped air. After you filled it did you try moving your rig about. Tipping side to side, to bleed out the air. To grt the last of the air out of mine I ended up having to put it up side down.
> 
> Doesn't look like it's something you're going to get the chance to resolvet anytime soon. XSPC don't even have any on their own site http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-G14-45-Degree-Rotary-Fitting-Black-Chrome_37798.html very bitspoweresque. Liking the colour of them.


Yeah i bought some Feser ones, temporary.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah i bought some Feser ones, temporary.


There's a couple of Feser's 45s in my build. Just watch out if they're rotaries, as they will leak with only a small side load on them as I have found to my cost







I've just ordered some more EK 45s and 90s along with a couple of MNPC acrylic steampunk fan grills







. Absolute rock solid rotary angled fittings. A quality look and feel anout them as well. Not as bling as the XSPC ones though.







luckily there's plenty of them about in the UK as well.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> There's a couple of Feser's 45s in my build. Just watch out if they're rotaries, as they will leak with only a small side load on them as I have found to my cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just ordered some more EK 45s and 90s along with a couple of MNPC acrylic steampunk fan grills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Absolute rock solid rotary angled fittings. A quality look and feel anout them as well. Not as bling as the XSPC ones though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckily there's plenty of them about in the UK as well.


It's only temporary, gonna get the XSPC when they're in stock.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'll try the bleeding, if it doesn't help, I'll see about draining again this weekend.


66ºC is hotter than it should run, but well under the thermal limit. I would assume they are correctly seated now since you had to reapply paste and you reseated the cards. You could double check you have the parallel and not the serial bridge, but I am pretty sure you clarified that. Maybe you need to just tighten the screws an extra 1/4 turn? Its tough to say. Best of luck.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> 66ºC is hotter than it should run, but well under the thermal limit. I would assume they are correctly seated now since you had to reapply paste and you reseated the cards. You could double check you have the parallel and not the serial bridge, but I am pretty sure you clarified that. Maybe you need to just tighten the screws an extra 1/4 turn? Its tough to say. Best of luck.


I seriously think it's the loop.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I seriously think it's the loop.


What do you think is wrong with the loop? I would think the loop would be the culprit but it sounds like the CPU temps are more than acceptable.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

But if it's the loop wouldn't the cpu get hotter too? I actually can't imagine what would be wrong in the loop. Damn you WC why did you look so awesome and tempting to try, I should have stayed with my h100i and stock gpu coolers









I contacted EK and they also think it's an airbubble, I find it strange though that it would affect the 2 cards.
I can say that the cards do get hot this time, so I imagine that means that the block has good contact.

What I also find strange is that when I just redid the blocks and tested in furmark the hottest temp I got was 52°C and yesterday I tried it again and I got 76°C. Maybe I should pull apart the entire thing and redo everything.

The bridge is most definatly parallel.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> But if it's the loop wouldn't the cpu get hotter too? I actually can't imagine what would be wrong in the loop. Damn you WC why did you look so awesome and tempting to try, I should have stayed with my h100i and stock gpu coolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted EK and they also think it's an airbubble, I find it strange though that it would affect the 2 cards.
> I can say that the cards do get hot this time, so I imagine that means that the block has good contact.
> 
> What I also find strange is that when I just redid the blocks and tested in furmark the hottest temp I got was 52°C and yesterday I tried it again and I got 76°C. Maybe I should pull apart the entire thing and redo everything.
> 
> The bridge is most definatly parallel.


I would maybe give that a try and then if that still doesn't resolve it, I would try contacting EK again. Unless those thermal pads are causing a gap, I can't see what has been wrong with your method. Again, once you take off the block you'll quite clearly tell if the block is contacting the GPU, like you did last time. And don't be discouraged. Its a pain, but totally worth it once you iron out all the bugs. Just be glad you didn't do hardline lol. Troubleshooting my first loop was MUCH harder with the acrylic.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'll try the bleeding tonight first.

I'm gonna order some extra fittings I think and some more tubing just to be sure.

I was thinking of adding something like this for the top 360mm rad, coz it was very difficult to tighten the fittings with the fans.
The tubing that has the most strain on it is the one going from the cpu to the res and the one from the res to the pump. Maybe I should use an angled fitting there.
I'll buy the bitspower ones.

Here's my loop again. Just fyi the liquid now is just above the black holder.



Also could anyone give some suggestions where I could use some 90/45° fittings to make things easier.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> What do you think is wrong with the loop? I would think the loop would be the culprit but it sounds like the CPU temps are more than acceptable.


Okay, I think it's the loop because of the way mines is. I have the same probablem. As sparkles fittings and blocks are good and fits fine than that leaves it with the loop.

For example.
My cpu and second gpu is perfectly fine. But because I have that stupid loop the loop above my bridge it causes my water in my first block to be "dead" so it doesn't go through all the blocks properly. It just merely passes the block towards my second card.

That's what I think sparkles problem is.
Somewhere in her loop. There's dead waterz

Oh and i know this is because half of my gpu block is cold and the other half is hot.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

But how can I check that? and if that is the problem, what is causing it! the bridge?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> But how can I check that? and if that is the problem, what is causing it! the bridge?


The water, check for bubbles. Check for the water in the tubing thats "bypassing" eachother. I could be wrong, but this is what's happening to me.. Its all the advice i can give.


----------



## Ice Reign

The extensions are a good idea. As for the 45/90s, I would only use them if you're seeing a fairly tight radius bend in your tubing. If there isn't a chance for a kink, I wouldn't bother. Its not that they will be a waste, they would still function well, its just that they aren't really necessary
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'll try the bleeding tonight first.
> 
> I'm gonna order some extra fittings I think and some more tubing just to be sure.
> 
> I was thinking of adding something like this for the top 360mm rad, coz it was very difficult to tighten the fittings with the fans.
> The tubing that has the most strain on it is the one going from the cpu to the res and the one from the res to the pump. Maybe I should use an angled fitting there.
> I'll buy the bitspower ones.
> 
> Here's my loop again. Just fyi the liquid now is just above the black holder.
> 
> 
> 
> Also could anyone give some suggestions where I could use some 90/45° fittings to make things easier.


The extensions are a good idea. As for the 45/90s, I would only use them if you're seeing a fairly tight radius bend in your tubing. If there isn't a chance for a kink, I wouldn't bother. Its not that they will be a waste, they would still function well, its just that they aren't really necessary. You could save a bit of cash.

If you really want to use them, I would maybe put 2 90s on your pump intake and outlet, and MAYBE a 90 on your res return. just my 2c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Okay, I think it's the loop because of the way mines is. I have the same probablem. As sparkles fittings and blocks are good and fits fine than that leaves it with the loop.
> 
> For example.
> My cpu and second gpu is perfectly fine. But because I have that stupid loop the loop above my bridge it causes my water in my first block to be "dead" so it doesn't go through all the blocks properly. It just merely passes the block towards my second card.
> 
> That's what I think sparkles problem is.
> Somewhere in her loop. There's dead waterz


Hmmm. It is possible. However those bridges are designed to be used in either direction. Flow in has to equal flow out, as long as one of the GPU blocks aren't more restrictive than the other (all things being equal) then it should create any situation where the water is pooling. Same with the rads. If there is water going in, there has to be water coming out. I have the same block, and my cards are one degree apart if any. I have mine flowing the other way to sparkles, but like I said, they do work both ways (people that use R-ATX have no issue)


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

To bad some of you guys don't live close to me








Haha, none of my computer friends around knows anything about watercooling.

I'll lay the pc on it's side tonight, guess that's the best way to check or get the air out?
My mother is gonna think I'm nuts


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> The extensions are a good idea. As for the 45/90s,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I would only use them if you're seeing a fairly tight radius bend in your tubing. If there isn't a chance for a kink, I wouldn't bother. Its not that they will be a waste, they would still function well, its just that they aren't really necessary
> The extensions are a good idea. As for the 45/90s, I would only use them if you're seeing a fairly tight radius bend in your tubing. If there isn't a chance for a kink, I wouldn't bother. Its not that they will be a waste, they would still function well, its just that they aren't really necessary. You could save a bit of cash.
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to use them, I would maybe put 2 90s on your pump intake and outlet, and MAYBE a 90 on your res return. just my 2c.
> Hmmm. It is possible. However those bridges are designed to be used in either direction. Flow in has to equal flow out, as long as one of the GPU blocks aren't more restrictive than the other (all things being equal) then it should create any situation where the water is pooling. Same with the rads. If there is water going in, there has to be water coming out. I have the same block, and my cards are one degree apart if any. I have mine flowing the other way to sparkles, but like I said, they do work both ways (people that use R-ATX have no issue)


I don't know man, it's how i see it. To be honest with you, I'm just a noob. I'm just saying it as i see it.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> To bad some of you guys don't live close to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, none of my computer friends around knows anything about watercooling.
> 
> I'll lay the pc on it's side tonight, guess that's the best way to check or get the air out?
> My mother is gonna think I'm nuts


Just make sure the pump isn't going to be fed air. The way that I was told to bleed out the loop was to gently rock it back and forth and listen for the change in sound in the loop. It will sound like a "fizzing" sound (only way i can think of it) when the air is being pushed out and then it will settle again. Keep repeating until it no longer fizzes when you rock it back and forth. And yeah, its hard when you don't have a few people around that can help. I'm lucky that I have a couple buddies that are into this stuff too so we trade suggestions and ideas back and forth. I'd offer a skype chat but as I said without putting my hands on the blocks I don't think I would be any help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I don't know man, it's how i see it. To be honest with you, I'm just a noob. I'm just saying it as i see it.


All good man. It helps getting different perspectives. I'm mostly going off of the stuff I learned in my first year of engineering tech. They taught us a bit of fluid mechanics, but I'm an electrical engineering technologist so its not my specialty. The way fluid flows has many parallels in concept to the way electricity flows, so it makes it a good teaching point to start the basics. However since I can't really see it in front of me, there is always the possibility that something very strange is happening and what you are saying is infact the issue. There are not bad suggestions.

I'm still almost 80% sure that its just a case of it not making full contact.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> To bad some of you guys don't live close to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, none of my computer friends around knows anything about watercooling.
> 
> I'll lay the pc on it's side tonight, guess that's the best way to check or get the air out?
> My mother is gonna think I'm nuts


I don't think air in the loop is the reason why your temperatures are that high. A little bit of air won't cause those temperatures. If you had massive air locks then maybe but you'd know since the flow would be really really slow and you would probably hear the pump cavitating. Your FC bridge is connected correctly from the looks of things since you said it was the parallel one. I still think the problem lies in the mounting of the blocks. But to rule out the FC bridge being the problem, I suggest redoing the loop with just one GPU and see if the problem persists. If it does then the blocks aren't mounted correctly. The odds of both of your GPU blocks being faulty are extremely slim.

As for angled fittings to improve the aesthetics I would use 2 90's on the pump top and one on the inlet of the reservoir and a 60 on the outlet of the top rad going to another 90 on the Supremacy like I did when I had my water cooled 600T. I think though that your loop looks fine and adding angled fittings will add another $60-$70 or so to the cost of your loop.


----------



## Recr3ational

I'm thinking dead water, Ice is thinking the block. We're not exactly the best help are we lol!


----------



## Devildog83

I was under the impression that the 760T was being released today but can't seem to find it, does anyone know when it will be available?


----------



## confed

I think this might have already been suggested but with the frequent activity and my less frequent checks, I can't be sure. Sparkles, from the picture it looks like your front, smaller RAD is what feeds the water to both video cards. Is that correct? Since we know the temp of your cpu is fine and that comes off of the larger RAD, could it simply be an issue with your setup around your first RAD? What fan are you using there and have you checked for any issues with the fins? I am just throwing a few options out there, my only experience with water is my H220 which I will be expanding soon.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> To bad some of you guys don't live close to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, none of my computer friends around knows anything about watercooling.
> 
> I'll lay the pc on it's side tonight, guess that's the best way to check or get the air out?
> My mother is gonna think I'm nuts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I think this might have already been suggested but with the frequent activity and my less frequent checks, I can't be sure. Sparkles, from the picture it looks like your front, smaller RAD is what feeds the water to both video cards. Is that correct? Since we know the temp of your cpu is fine and that comes off of the larger RAD, could it simply be an issue with your setup around your first RAD? What fan are you using there and have you checked for any issues with the fins? I am just throwing a few options out there, my only experience with water is my H220 which I will be expanding soon.


Loops will equalize their temperature to within a degree or two of themselves while they are running regardless of where they are exiting and entering rads. The only question is weather or not you have enough rad space to dissipate the total heat output of your system (I use a 240 and a 360 to cool a pair of 670s and a 4670k which is almost the same as Sparkles appears to run). The water may be slightly warmer when it leaves the GPUs than the CPUs, but not by over 20ºC. If the CPU is being properly cooled then the water temperature is around the same when hits the GPUs. Everything is worth a look though.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Confed is right,vertically mounted rads with ports at the bottom are much harder to bleed....I had a hell of a prob getting air out of my front rad,i eventually leaned it on the face of the case and you would be surprised how much bubbles came out....My temps werent bad in any ways,because i have more rads but that front rad could be the culprit plus air still could be trapped in the gpu blocks atleast the one giving prob....

We may need to video call sparkles and help here out,we cant be there but can be there....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Confed is right,vertically mounted rads with ports at the bottom are much harder to bleed....I had a hell of a prob getting air out of my front rad,i eventually leaned it on the face of the case and you would be surprised how much bubbles came out....My temps werent bad in any ways,because i have more rads but that front rad could be the culprit plus air still could be trapped in the gpu blocks atleast the one giving prob....
> 
> We may need to video call sparkles and help here out,we cant be there but can be there....


Skype conference call. The whole of 600T club giving her advice lol.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Skype conference call. The whole of 600T club giving her advice lol.


600T and One 750D Member....









@ sparkles,what thermal pads are you using on your cards,i have heard great things about the *Fujipoly*....


----------



## Branish

The other thing I was thinking is Sparkles are you sure you bought the correct water blocks for your cards? I guess the wrong ones generally wouldn't fit at all but it's just a thought I had earlier today.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I shook the case yesterday and held it at an angle, I think I got some air in there again








Turned the pump from low to high, I did here some bubbling again but it stopped, I checked the blocks to see if I could find a bubble, everything seemed ok, couldn't really see if the water was flowing.

How do you actually bleed the air? because if I open a port on top of the res and turn the port from the 200mm, liquid comes out.

As far as I can tell it didn't to anything though, temps were the same.

I played some BF4 yesterday and I turned my settings down 1080p and settings to normal instead of ultra temps dropped a bit. I have a day off tomorrow, don't know yet if I'm in the mood to take apart the gpu blocks again though.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I say use the day off and try to solve this issue, just get it done and over with....


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> How do you actually bleed the air? because if I open a port on top of the res and turn the port from the 200mm, liquid comes out.


I did fluid dynamics in my labs before and we did have an experiment trying to design and fabricate a water block and test it in a water loop. The way we did our bleeding to remove air from the system was to let the setup run continuously for hours while shaking the water block once in a while. The main worry was in hoping that no bubbles was trapped within the intricate structures of the waterblock. You can try doing the same. Don'[t have to open the reservoir cap since you're supposed to not fill the reservoir to the brim anyways. Just enough water in the reservoir to maintain constant water flow.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> I did fluid dynamics in my labs before and we did have an experiment trying to design and fabricate a water block and test it in a water loop. The way we did our bleeding to remove air from the system was to let the setup run continuously for hours while shaking the water block once in a while. The main worry was in hoping that no bubbles was trapped within the intricate structures of the waterblock. You can try doing the same. Don'[t have to open the reservoir cap since you're supposed to not fill the reservoir to the brim anyways. Just enough water in the reservoir to maintain constant water flow.


Do like sscyf3r said. To bleed out the air gently tip your pc backwards a d forwards, with the system sealed. You will here whooshes of air going round the loop. Leave it to stand for a minute then unscrew the fill port and fill very slowly. You will probably have a lot of bubbles in ttge top of your res. Once the watrr is up to the top of fill port. replace plug and start tilting system. leave for a minute then refill. Keep rep eating till there's no air left in the loop. Dont start taking your system apart until you've tried this. If it doesn't work, go to the water cooling forum for more knowledgeable advice.

As long as your loop is installed correctly this will work to bleed out the air from your loop.


----------



## Recr3ational

Update sparkles?

My gpu hits 80c as soon as I boot.
That just makes me think that your problem is exactly the same as mine. The loop.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Update sparkles?
> 
> My gpu hits 80c as soon as I boot.
> That just makes me think that your problem is exactly the same as mine. The loop.


Do you have a layout/diagram of your loop Rec?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Do you have a layout/diagram of your loop Rec?


No but, I can show you a picture of the problem. ( I'm at work so can't make a diagram )



You see the ghetto loop. Water is dead there . My block and this tubing is literally filled with air.
So I know the problem. I think somewhere in sparkles loop there's a dead zone.

Oh just saying that this is a temporary solution until my fittings come. Bought some already so it should be here during the week.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No but, I can show you a picture of the problem. ( I'm at work so can't make a diagram )
> 
> 
> 
> You see the ghetto loop. Water is dead there . My block and this tubing is literally filled with air.
> So I know the problem. I think somewhere in sparkles loop there's a dead zone.
> 
> Oh just saying that this is a temporary solution until my fittings come. Bought some already so it should be here during the week.


Yeah....with the way that loop is bent around I can see how air would be getting trapped in there. Like you said, once you have the fittings I'm sure that will sort out. I don't see the same kind of bends in Sparkles loop. I can't really see any place where there would be an air pocket in the tubing but the only real way to get confirmation of that is to use a flow meter.

The front rad might have trouble bleeding. Rotating the front radiator would help getting the air out of it easier. She'd have to rework the drain port though. From everything I read its easier to bleed the rad if the ports are at the top vs the bottom.


----------



## scyf3r

Actually, when you need to do a 90deg angle and you can't get a 90deg fitting, you're better off causing the loop to go 270deg (like a loop-the-loop rollercoaster) than making it go 90deg-180deg. The problem comes with the 180deg bend. That's why many commercial equipment rather go 90deg+90deg+90deg than do a sharp 90deg+180deg bend..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I've been rocking my case lol for about an hour and I can still hear air









I've put some new liquid in, still has dropped a bit, don't see any change in temps though.

Lol I've got a funny story, this morning I purchased BF4 Premium (didn't have it yet) and I searched the cheapest site. Got is from allcdkeys lol damn what kind of strange site is that!
First they wanted a copy of my id, than they called me once from Quebec and once from California.
They asked my name, email, home adress, where I am now, if I have been to france, what languages I speak and my age. What kind of strange thing is this. I did get my key though








Never getting anything there again.


----------



## Recr3ational

Ice:
Yeah I know. I was just saying that it's a possibility that Sparklea have the same symptoms as me but caused by something else. I have no idea what though.

Scyf3r: ( your name reminds me of a game but have no idea what game)
Yeah I wanted that loop the loop it would look cool, but the way the two hole are litterally right next to eachother but slightly offset towards the right means I can't bend it enough









Sparkles:
Which Cdkeys did you buy from?
Cdkeys.com? There's loads of cd keys lol.
Edit: I just read you got it from allcdkeys.
I get mine from cdkeys.com they're good.

Edit again:
Anyone has monitor arms? My new room is way to small for my desk so shortening it and want to put my console monitor above my triple, any recommendations. Ives seem loads but some of them are crazy expensive.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No but, I can show you a picture of the problem. ( I'm at work so can't make a diagram )
> 
> 
> 
> You see the ghetto loop. Water is dead there . My block and this tubing is literally filled with air.
> So I know the problem. I think somewhere in sparkles loop there's a dead zone.
> 
> Oh just saying that this is a temporary solution until my fittings come. Bought some already so it should be here during the week.


Why don't you just use a piece of the regular flexible tubing until you get the fittings you need for the acrylic tubes to work without the loop. It looks like it would be tight, but I think there is enough room.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Why don't you just use a piece of the regular flexible tubing until you get the fittings you need for the acrylic tubes to work without the loop. It looks like it would be tight, but I think there is enough room.


Oh I tried that my friend. Because of the space I had to do a loop with normal tubing as well ( so it doesn't kink ) and because of the way the tubing moves it moved the fittings and leaked everywhere. Good thing I knew it was gonna happen and shoved a dust pan underneath it. I only did this so I could test my second gpu, as I just bought one.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh I tried that my friend. Because of the space I had to do a loop with normal tubing as well ( so it doesn't kink ) and because of the way the tubing moves it moved the fittings and leaked everywhere. Good thing I knew it was gonna happen and shoved a dust pan underneath it. I only did this so I could test my second gpu, as I just bought one.


You can still use an acrylic loop-the-loop tube. Just make the loop much bigger so that the slight bend to the inside of the case won't affect as much as when the loop is small since your water block is slightly deeper into the case than the radiator port and you're slightly blocked by the other tube. The idea is that you rather have a longer path than a path with sharper angles. At the end of the day, every bend you have that is 90deg and smaller causes dead zones and the smaller the angle, the larger the dead zone.

if you really can't fit in a loop-the-loop, try making your current bend a S-bend coupled with a large 90deg bend. This way, with a larger turning radius, you reduce the dead zone at the 180 bend since it becomes more of a 90deg bend.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> You can still use an acrylic loop-the-loop tube. Just make the loop much bigger so that the slight bend to the inside of the case won't affect as much as when the loop is small since your water block is slightly deeper into the case than the radiator port and you're slightly blocked by the other tube. The idea is that you rather have a longer path than a path with sharper angles. At the end of the day, every bend you have that is 90deg and smaller causes dead zones and the smaller the angle, the larger the dead zone.
> 
> if you really can't fit in a loop-the-loop, try making your current bend a S-bend coupled with a large 90deg bend. This way, with a larger turning radius, you reduce the dead zone at the 180 bend since it becomes more of a 90deg bend.


It's not a problem. It's a temporary issue until I get the fittings







. I just wanted to test my new gpu. It should be here during the week. Or tomorrow. Actually.


----------



## welshy46

Modded the front panel to lose the less than aesthetically pleasing legoalike finish. Also managed to fire it up. Plus side the delidded 4770k isn't dead, but it looks lile my 290x is.









MNPC tech 240mm acrylic steampunk grill with original filter mesh


Nearly working rig with a Gigabyte Ga z87 oc replacing the ROG MVIF.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^Nice man! Are you gonna do something about the yellow on the psu?
Nevermind saw in your other pics that you have that covered








Very cool, like it.

On another topic:
=>

Jumping up and down






























I can proudly announce that my rig is fully working! Temps in BF4 @ 1440p on Ultra = 33°C, temps with stresstest in Furmark => 39°C

Yahoooo, finally!

I think I know what caused the high temps, after taken the gpu blocks off, I noticed that the thermal paste did have contact, though there where 4 washers from the aircooler I didn't remove and I assume those where in the way of making perfect contact.
I removed them, installed everything again and voila! Succes









Now here's to hoping that Rec will have succes too with his dead water! Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## Recr3ational

It will be sorted!

Ice called it! No contact. Good job clan. We got it in the end lol.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^Nice man! Are you gonna do something about the yellow on the psu?
> Nevermind saw in your other pics that you have that covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool, like it.
> 
> On another topic:
> =>
> 
> Jumping up and down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can proudly announce that my rig is fully working! Temps in BF4 @ 1440p on Ultra = 33°C, temps with stresstest in Furmark => 39°C
> 
> Yahoooo, finally!
> 
> I think I know what caused the high temps, after taken the gpu blocks off, I noticed that the thermal paste did have contact, though there where 4 washers from the aircooler I didn't remove and I assume those where in the way of making perfect contact.
> I removed them, installed everything again and voila! Succes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's to hoping that Rec will have succes too with his dead water! Crossing my fingers for you


HOORAY!!!! Enjoy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> It will be sorted!
> 
> Ice called it! No contact. Good job clan. We got it in the end lol.


A "600Team" Effort


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hehe this club is the best!

Also got my grey sleeving in from mdpc.


----------



## bajer29

I'm so jealous of all you who have the time and money to water cool their whole rig... *Sigh* maybe my next rig (probably in a couple years) will have some water cooling. I upgrade and build so often that I don't take time to save up a little


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> HOORAY!!!! Enjoy!
> A "600Team" Effort


Pfft, who the hell are the A Team? 600Team is where is at!

I got one of my fittings today, for some reason Specialtech delivered them seperately for some reason. I have no idea why lol.

Oh and guess what, in getting fiber optic tomorrow. Woo! Been waiting for a year to get it.


----------



## welshy46

Nice one sparkles, they look like a lot better temps. Just shows how fine the tolerances are on waterblocks. just forgetting to remove a few washers thatmust be no kore than half a millimetre thick can throw the temps that far out. Glad it was a relatively easy fix. This is or was my temporary home for my rig. Ater building it. I liked it so much I've bought it it's own motherboard. Gigabyte ga z87 oc and use it as my gaming rig until ive finished making a case for my main rig. Then probably put this in my bedroom, just got a sunbeamtech fan controller and a couple more MNPC tech steampunk fan grills to give it a more finished look. The orange PSU is for my main build so used an old PSU instead. This one I'll do in industrial orange enamel but I'll use black carbon vinyl to keep it more inline with the orange / black theme.


----------



## Recr3ational

Wait, did someone just say carbon fiber?


----------



## welshy46

Sorry Rec it's only carbonalike vinyl. My wallet doesn't go deeo enough for the real stuff







I've got a load left over from my other build. Had to resist the urge to turn all the black painted parts of my 230t to carbon. Obvs I've used the higher end 4D carbonalike normally seen wrapped around football players Bentley's.



A lots changed since that photo. Originally it was project Caged n Carbon. The build as it is now should probably be named Acrylic. All of the mesh is gone now, replaced with sheets of amber and tinted acrylic. There's still some "carbon" but not as much as I was originally going to do.

As the main build stands at the moment.



Speaking of acrylic. I still need to do a side window for the 230t. I'll try to get on that tonight.


----------



## Recr3ational

I don't care. Carbon fiber vinyl for the win.
My build is filled with it.


----------



## welshy46

+1 carbons win level.







I can't decide whether to do the freshly cut out side panel in orange carbon with a light smoke tint window, or black carbon with an amber tint.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> +1 carbons win level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide whether to do the freshly cut out side panel in orange carbon with a light smoke tint window, or black carbon with an amber tint.


I'll say clear. You have to see the internals.


----------



## welshy46

I'm fesh out of clear. Got a sheet of amber handy.. Same colour as in my other case and a load of black carbon. I'll do it that way first and if it doesn't sit right, I'll order up some extra light smoke and glass finish clear. I have to make a sign for the business development teams show stand at work. So I'll just order an extra long bit of the glass finish.







Pity I couldn't talk them into doing the lettering in carbon vinyl lol.

Paul my friendly interlink delivery driver called early and left these. What a nice man










The internals in the Sunbeamtech fan controller are some industrial grade goodness. Apologies for tge crapoy pics. Only got a camera phone. Keep meaning to buy a decent camera, but then I think. I could buy more pc bits with the money









One of the chopped out side panel. Decided to keep the original shape of the window, just extended it a bit.


----------



## Recr3ational

Nice man. Good job on the window.
How much did the delivery cost you from the US?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^Nice man! Are you gonna do something about the yellow on the psu?
> Nevermind saw in your other pics that you have that covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool, like it.
> 
> On another topic:
> =>
> 
> Jumping up and down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can proudly announce that my rig is fully working! Temps in BF4 @ 1440p on Ultra = 33°C, temps with stresstest in Furmark => 39°C
> 
> Yahoooo, finally!
> 
> I think I know what caused the high temps, after taken the gpu blocks off, I noticed that the thermal paste did have contact, though there where 4 washers from the aircooler I didn't remove and I assume those where in the way of making perfect contact.
> I removed them, installed everything again and voila! Succes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's to hoping that Rec will have succes too with his dead water! Crossing my fingers for you


Congrats sparkles....Now time for some pics of your rig....


----------



## welshy46

Amber tint it is then







I've not used UV lighting before basically because I don't like the colour, and I was in two minds whether to use it . Especially as I want a orange and black theme. With the amber panel on you xan see the difference it makes to the UV strip.




The front panel is getting there too. Answers on a postcard to the origin of the 5.25" bay covers. A prize for the first correct answer.


----------



## Recr3ational

Help, if you can see it, by having 2 x 45 degree fittings I don't think it would work. Advice?


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yahoooo, finally!
> 
> I think I know what caused the high temps, after taken the gpu blocks off, I noticed that the thermal paste did have contact, though there where 4 washers from the aircooler I didn't remove and I assume those where in the way of making perfect contact.
> I removed them, installed everything again and voila! Succes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's to hoping that Rec will have succes too with his dead water! Crossing my fingers for you


So good to hear you got it all sorted Sparkly







some of those washers are hard to see at times, painful little buggers. Those temps sound way way way better. I agree with Reaper we need pics!!!!! Yay for TeamGraphite!!! (I would have said Team600t but our family is expanding and having babies! lol)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Amber tint it is then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not used UV lighting before basically because I don't like the colour, and I was in two minds whether to use it . Especially as I want a orange and black theme. With the amber panel on you xan see the difference it makes to the UV strip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front panel is getting there too. Answers on a postcard to the origin of the 5.25" bay covers. A prize for the first correct answer.


Man that's starting to look pretty damn sezzy!! Can I just say if this is your interim build between builds, I so can't wait to see your Final build!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Help, if you can see it, by having 2 x 45 degree fittings I don't think it would work. Advice?


Damn Rec that sucks! Unless you have a short kink in both ends I cant see that working so well. What about leaving it the way it is, the rad having the compression fitting and the bridge with the 45, and turning the 45 out to the right towards the front so the opening is pointing toward you and then shaping a short sweeping bend of acrylic? Did that make any sense?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> One of the chopped out side panel. Decided to keep the original shape of the window, just extended it a bit.


Excellent!

Now that Corsair is selling the panels, I think I'm going to buy one and try extending it too. Love this!

I've been so busy that I've completely neglected my build plans. But I'm about to join a local hacker space in my city and I'll have access to some more tools and small CNC machines, so I'll be able to finally cut out the drive bay area and even expand the window. My buddy also just got a job with Inventables so I'll get a little discount on materials, like acrylic for the window.

https://www.inventables.com/categories/materials/acrylic


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> So good to hear you got it all sorted Sparkly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of those washers are hard to see at times, painful little buggers. Those temps sound way way way better. I agree with Reaper we need pics!!!!! Yay for TeamGraphite!!! (I would have said Team600t but our family is expanding and having babies! lol)
> 
> Man that's starting to look pretty damn sezzy!! Can I just say if this is your interim build between builds, I so can't wait to see your Final build!!!
> 
> Damn Rec that sucks! Unless you have a short kink in both ends I cant see that working so well. What about leaving it the way it is, the rad having the compression fitting and the bridge with the 45, and turning the 45 out to the right towards the front so the opening is pointing toward you and then shaping a short sweeping bend of acrylic? Did that make any sense?


It makes sense but that defeat the main purpose of having a angled fittings cos you still wouldn't be able to bend the tubing that much without it collapsing on it self.

Hmm have to test it.


----------



## welshy46

Cheers guys, hopefully I will finish the main build before Gabe and co release Half life 3. Can't believe how well this build looks. Once the acrylic arrives for the window I'll try to stop modding it







. Honest. Got windows installed and BF4 downloading, so tonight will be mainly shouting at my monitor while acting as target practice for snipers : thumbsups


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^that's a good strategy









I like playing BF4 but somehow I don't seem to get better at it.


----------



## Recr3ational

I might have to take the 120 radiator out. I have no way of putting the tubing in.

Man this sucks lol.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^Can't you use all fittings to get it to work?


----------



## Recr3ational

No sparkles. The angles are all messed up.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I might have to take the 120 radiator out. I have no way of putting the tubing in.
> 
> Man this sucks lol.


Can you reorder the flow of your loop?

Maybe have the gpu bridge connect to the top radiator, then from there to the 120 radiator, then into the cpu block and the back to the res. Or gpu > top rad > cpu > 120 rad > res.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No sparkles. The angles are all messed up.


It's a bummer I know but it appears you have to rearrange the whole loop. Another valuable lesson I have learned here prior to starting my set-up.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No sparkles. The angles are all messed up.


Bummer, that really sucks









There must be a way though


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Can you reorder the flow of your loop?
> 
> Maybe have the gpu bridge connect to the top radiator, then from there to the 120 radiator, then into the cpu block and the back to the res. Or gpu > top rad > cpu > 120 rad > res.


I can reorder it. I'll only have to move 2 tubing a around but it won't look as good. I'll do it after work. Can't wait to try to test my new internet.

Guys.
Before I buy, which one is better,
Note: I'm buying 16Gbs worth.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/380707207887?index=3&nav=WATCHING&nid=15037450772
Or

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/370886883342?index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=07342648073


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I might have to take the 120 radiator out. I have no way of putting the tubing in.
> 
> Man this sucks lol.


YOU CAN'T TAKE IT OUT!!! Lol, it looks too damn sezzy! There has to be a way around dammit! You should post us a full pic of the side of your rig so we can all attempt to mock up some extremely precise technical drawings...... using Paint!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys.
> Before I buy, which one is better,
> Note: I'm buying 16Gbs worth.
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/380707207887?index=3&nav=WATCHING&nid=15037450772
> Or
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/370886883342?index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=07342648073


If it was me man I would go for the 2400MHz CL11 version. I settled with 16Gb of Vengeance Pro 1866MHz (4x4Gb) I wish I had gone for the 2400MHz or better just for the slightly better performance and the extra OC headroom.


----------



## Recr3ational

Erm, got the loop sorted. but now my first gpu aint working lol.

Jesus christ. I dont think i should own a pc lol

Edit: Phew it wasn't my card. Its either my psu or, i didn't plug in my modular wire to my pcie connections.






Look at that speed man.

Edit: right. Redoing everything.

Loop, another psu cover as I broke it and waiting for new ram.

I knew I should of stayed with 2 rads


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Erm, got the loop sorted. but now my first gpu aint working lol.
> 
> Jesus christ. I dont think i should own a pc lol
> 
> Edit: Phew it wasn't my card. Its either my psu or, i didn't plug in my modular wire to my pcie connections.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that speed man.
> 
> Edit: right. Redoing everything.
> 
> Loop, another psu cover as I broke it and waiting for new ram.
> 
> I knew I should of stayed with 2 rads


Showoff....I wish i had those speeds,one australia might make that step....









The rig still looks overkill i mean good....Nice work man....


----------



## Gyrael

So today I got the XFX power supply delivered. My SLI is working now! So I'm probably gonna have this setup for a while until I can RMA the EVGA unit. It has a 10 year warranty though so it should be good.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I might have to take the 120 radiator out. I have no way of putting the tubing in.
> 
> Man this sucks lol.


Can you not just turn your 120 rad through 180° to give you some space between the rad ports and the gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^that's a good strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like playing BF4 but somehow I don't seem to get better at it.


Same here. I think age might be getting the better of me







still love playing it though.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Can you not just turn your 120 rad through 180° to give you some space between the rad ports and the gpu.
> Same here. I think age might be getting the better of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still love playing it though.


I love it too, though sometimes I get frustrated at myself. I have these great moments with good kills and than there's those times I'm embarrassed how bad I am.

Look at all those lost matches, seems I always get stuck with the bad team








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/ZheRooH/stats/416363605/pc/


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Erm, got the loop sorted. but now my first gpu aint working lol.
> 
> Jesus christ. I dont think i should own a pc lol
> 
> Edit: Phew it wasn't my card. Its either my psu or, i didn't plug in my modular wire to my pcie connections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that speed man.
> 
> Edit: right. Redoing everything.
> 
> Loop, another psu cover as I broke it and waiting for new ram.
> 
> I knew I should of stayed with 2 rads


Haha I thought I'd killed my graphics card. Turns out it was a loose wire on one of my sleeved PCI-e connectors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I love it too, though sometimes I get frustrated at myself. I have these great moments with good kills and than there's those times I'm embarrassed how bad I am.
> 
> Look at all those lost matches, seems I always get stuck with the bad team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/ZheRooH/stats/416363605/pc/


Similar stats to mine. We must end up on the same side lol. Sometimes I manage to amaze myself with a string of kills, but mainly I'm just a bullet soak for snipers.


----------



## zenn84

So, I've been googling my ass off... Maybe you guys might have an answer; I've got a 600t with a H100i in combo with a MSI X79A-GD45 Plus mobo. Push/Pull configuration isn't possible due to the height of the mosfet heatsink. (got pull under the mesh right now and don't want to place the radiator in a weird angle)

The heatsink's full load temp is 15ºC/59ºF, it's possible to take the heatsink off and create the neccessary space needed...
But has anyone done this before, what are the pro's and con's?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenn84*
> 
> So, I've been googling my ass off... Maybe you guys might have an answer; I've got a 600t with a H100i in combo with a MSI X79A-GD45 Plus mobo. Push/Pull configuration isn't possible due to the height of the mosfet heatsink. (got pull under the mesh right now and don't want to place the radiator in a weird angle)
> 
> The heatsink's full load temp is 15ºC/59ºF, it's possible to take the heatsink off and create the neccessary space needed...
> But has anyone done this before, what are the pro's and con's?


Why not just offset the rad closer to the side of the case with the window,when i had my H100i in that case that what i did to fit push/pull....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Why not just offset the rad closer to the side of the case with the window,when i had my H100i in that case that what i did to fit push/pull....


Same here, you use 3 screws to attach it, but you really didn't need anymore, I would do it like that. Problem solved.


----------



## AlDyer

I'm pretty good at all battlefields, unfortunately BF4 is broken and worse than 3 and seems to remain so forever. I will keep playing it now and then, but CS:GO will remain my most consistently played game.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

@ *AZ*....Now that you added another rad,did you see a change in temp ?....I asked because when i added my other 240 i didnt see any change,but it gave me the chance to drop my fans from 2200 rpm down to 1400 in most games and 1000rpm in titanfall (havnt tried for lower fan speeds yet tho)....I cnt wait for cooler ambient temps below the contant 28c i see,with cooler weather i might be able to run them alot llower....

@ *Sparkles*....Still waiting to see the pics of the build in all its glory,also how are you enjoying titanfall ?.....Add me to origin "*Jamaican_reaper7*"....


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey reaper,
Yes I did mate. At load, not so much idle.
But not worth it I think. As it creates so much hassle. Now my pc is down for another couple of weeks cos I can't get any acrylic tubing.

So I'm going to take it out.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey reaper,
> Yes I did mate. At load, not so much idle.
> But not worth it I think. As it creates so much hassle. Now my pc is down for another couple of weeks cos I can't get any acrylic tubing.
> 
> So I'm going to take it out.


Yeah noticed my idle didnt change either,but for load i dnt want to say it didnt,because the ambient when i did installed the new rad was 31c....I just love how quiet my pc can be now,especially with titanfall and BF4 (vsync on)....I still need to overclock the cards to see how the temps are,havnt had to because the cards push everyting on my 1080p tv







....

I think you should leave the rad in,it cnt hurt having it in the pc,better temps and quieter fans noise....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Yeah noticed my idle didnt change either,but for load i dnt want to say it didnt,because the ambient when i did installed the new rad was 31c....I just love how quiet my pc can be now,especially with titanfall and BF4 (vsync on)....I still need to overclock the cards to see how the temps are,havnt had to because the cards push everyting on my 1080p tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> I think you should leave the rad in,it cnt hurt having it in the pc,better temps and quieter fans noise....


I don't know how Corsair fans compare to Gentle Typhoons but I get NO noise what so ever. My fans all run at full 24/7 the only noise I get was the psu fan which i changed. I can't be bothered with the problems. My pc is dead longer than it's alive. I've given up on it most of the time.

Basically, I've gone through so many tubing trying to fix that issue with the 120 rad, then I majorly scratched my cover with a fitting. So I have to cut bend paint all that again.

I say this multiple times but this is probably finale. I can't be bothered with it anymore lol.

Though saying that. Good news.

My internet owns.
I can now get 4.5ghz with 1.3v








So temps are super low as it is.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I don't know how Corsair fans compare to Gentle Typhoons but I get NO noise what so ever. My fans all run at full 24/7 the only noise I get was the psu fan which i changed. I can't be bothered with the problems. My pc is dead longer than it's alive. I've given up on it most of the time.
> 
> Basically, I've gone through so many tubing trying to fix that issue with the 120 rad, then I majorly scratched my cover with a fitting. So I have to cut bend paint all that again.
> 
> I say this multiple times but this is probably finale. I can't be bothered with it anymore lol.
> 
> Though saying that. Good news.
> 
> My internet owns.
> I can now get 4.5ghz with 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So temps are super low as it is.


You're lucky though. You live in a part of the world where there is good network infrastructure. In the US my 30 mbps fiber connection isn't worth the paper the monthly bill is printed on because our infrastructure is so abysmal that after 2 or 3 hops across server nodes outside my ISP's control I end up limited to 1 to 3 mbps because the servers in between my home and the server I'm downloading from can't handle the bandwidth.

And then we have Ted Turner and Time Warner Cable going around telling consumers they don't want or need high speed internet. If ole' Ted Turner has his way, he is going to push the US back into the AOL era of paying for bandwidth by the megabit like we do with mobile phones.


----------



## Recr3ational

Oh I'm paying extra for this but I thought it's worth it.

For TV and fiber I pay like £98....
A month.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh I'm paying extra for this but I thought it's worth it.
> 
> For TV and fiber I pay like £98....
> A month.


That's about what I pay I think. Assuming I'm converting pounds to dollars correctly in my head. I pay about $140 US each month.

I'm about to drop my cable though and just watch TV shows with the online streaming services like Netflix and Hulu.


----------



## welshy46

£6 a month for me. I don't have satellite, I don't even have a TV. So don't even need TV licence. I just stream shows and my PC is in the sitting room. I've got an Asus 27" 1440 monitor with my PC and PS3 running through it.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

65 Euros a month for TV/Internet/Telephone + rent for 3 digital boxes.
I've got unlimited internet data (well its fair use, but haven't been cut off yet), speed is between 40/50Mbps down and 6Mbps up.


----------



## Gyrael

Can't believe I'm saying this but I'm getting the same problem again with the new XFX unit. So I guess it wasn't the power supply after all. Truly at the end of my wits here...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 65 Euros a month for TV/Internet/Telephone + rent for 3 digital boxes.
> I've got unlimited internet data (well its fair use, but haven't been cut off yet), speed is between 40/50Mbps down and 6Mbps up.


Ding ding ding. Sparkles win!
Lol, I hate "fair use" they can cut it off when ever they feel like it over here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Can't believe I'm saying this but I'm getting the same problem again with the new XFX unit. So I guess it wasn't the power supply after all. Truly at the end of my wits here...


Wow man that truly sucks. I think it's the new gpu? Or motherboard then.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Ding ding ding. Sparkles win!
> Lol, I hate "fair use" they can cut it off when ever they feel like it over here.
> Wow man that truly sucks. I think it's the new gpu? Or motherboard then.


I don't think it's the GPU since I tested it by itself and didn't get reboots.

The only thing I can think of is some sort of power problem external to my PC. Maybe the outlet freaks out with the amount of power I'm drawing from it or something.

Not sure what about the motherboard it could be since the system is stable with just one video card.

Really don't know what to try at this point.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I don't think it's the GPU since I tested it by itself and didn't get reboots.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is some sort of power problem external to my PC. Maybe the outlet freaks out with the amount of power I'm drawing from it or something.
> 
> Not sure what about the motherboard it could be since the system is stable with just one video card.
> 
> Really don't know what to try at this point.


Try different plug socket and different power wire if your using the same one.

Erm, I have no clue. Temps okay?


----------



## Gyrael

Temps are okay, yeah.

Have tried 3 different power cables with the 3 different PSUs so not that. There's only one other outlet in this room but I guess I'll try that.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I don't think it's the GPU since I tested it by itself and didn't get reboots.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is some sort of power problem external to my PC. Maybe the outlet freaks out with the amount of power I'm drawing from it or something.
> 
> Not sure what about the motherboard it could be since the system is stable with just one video card.
> 
> Really don't know what to try at this point.


Have you tested your memory for a bad module?

Take out all of your memory except one stick and boot up the computer. After you've confirmed if the problem exists or not with only one module installed, shut it down and repeat the process with each individual memory module. If you do this and find the problem exists with every module, then your memory is probably fine, but if it only does it with 1 or more specified modules then those modules could be the problem.

Have you eliminated the power switch on the case as the problem? To test this simply unplug the power lead cable from the mobo. There should be a button on the mobo to turn on the computer. If you remove this lead wire and the problem goes away then it could be a short in the wire or switch that is part of your case.

If all else fails, the last resort is to RMA or replace the motherboard, but there is no guarantee this will fix your problem.

Random reboots are one of the hardest problems to troubleshoot. My dad built a pc a few years ago that had this issue for almost 2 years and we never did figure out what was causing the problem. We just kept replacing parts as time/money allowed and eventually it stopped doing it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Also another thing, is there anything shorting your board? A screw or whatever


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Have you tested your memory for a bad module?
> 
> Take out all of your memory except one stick and boot up the computer. After you've confirmed if the problem exists or not with only one module installed, shut it down and repeat the process with each individual memory module. If you do this and find the problem exists with every module, then your memory is probably fine, but if it only does it with 1 or more specified modules then those modules could be the problem.
> 
> Have you eliminated the power switch on the case as the problem? To test this simply unplug the power lead cable from the mobo. There should be a button on the mobo to turn on the computer. If you remove this lead wire and the problem goes away then it could be a short in the wire or switch that is part of your case.
> 
> If all else fails, the last resort is to RMA or replace the motherboard, but there is no guarantee this will fix your problem.
> 
> Random reboots are one of the hardest problems to troubleshoot. My dad built a pc a few years ago that had this issue for almost 2 years and we never did figure out what was causing the problem. We just kept replacing parts as time/money allowed and eventually it stopped doing it.


But if it was the memory, wouldn't it also happen with a single GPU setup? As I said, I only get this when running SLI. Same thing for the power lead, I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Also another thing, is there anything shorting your board? A screw or whatever


Nope. At least not that I can see.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> But if it was the memory, wouldn't it also happen with a single GPU setup? As I said, I only get this when running SLI. Same thing for the power lead, I guess.
> Nope. At least not that I can see.


You raise a good point if it's only happening in SLI.

Have you tried a single gpu using the PCI-e slot the 2nd gpu is installed in? It could be a problem with the PCI-e interface to the motherboard.

What size PSU do you have? Perhaps the TDP of all devices is too much for your PSU to handle its shutting down to prevent damage from a voltage drop when the PSU isn't able to supply enough power to meet the needs of all of your devices.

Is the PSU rated for SLI? Does the PSU use multiple rails? If it does, then check to make certain you don't have all your devices powered off a single rail. If a PSU uses multiple rails and all the devices aren't distributed across the rails then the rail itself could be coming up short on available power for the TDP of all of the devices even if you aren't exceeding the PSU's TDP rating.

Have you tried a different SLI bridge to eliminate the bridge as a problem?

Does it still reboot with both gpus installed and with SLI disabled? If you don't have access to second SLI bridge this could be done to eliminate the SLI bridge as the problem, but it could still be a driver problem as well.

If I think of anything else I'm come back and post some more troubleshooting ideas.


----------



## eclipsextreme

This was too good if a deal to pass up. Got it mocked up and fits good... no chip yet...



Also got a line on a few PSUs.. tx750 hx750 and hx1000. Would a 750 be enough for 7950 crossfire. I could the 750s much cheaper.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> You raise a good point if it's only happening in SLI.
> 
> Have you tried a single gpu using the PCI-e slot the 2nd gpu is installed in? It could be a problem with the PCI-e interface to the motherboard.
> 
> What size PSU do you have? Perhaps the TDP of all devices is too much for your PSU to handle its shutting down to prevent damage from a voltage drop when the PSU isn't able to supply enough power to meet the needs of all of your devices.
> 
> Is the PSU rated for SLI? Does the PSU use multiple rails? If it does, then check to make certain you don't have all your devices powered off a single rail. If a PSU uses multiple rails and all the devices aren't distributed across the rails then the rail itself could be coming up short on available power for the TDP of all of the devices even if you aren't exceeding the PSU's TDP rating.
> 
> Have you tried a different SLI bridge to eliminate the bridge as a problem?
> 
> Does it still reboot with both gpus installed and with SLI disabled? If you don't have access to second SLI bridge this could be done to eliminate the SLI bridge as the problem, but it could still be a driver problem as well.
> 
> If I think of anything else I'm come back and post some more troubleshooting ideas.


The EVGA one is 750W while the XFX is 650W. Either way, I can't be pulling more than 550, I don't think. Both are rated for SLI, yeah. Not sure about the rails, certainly not something I see mentioned in the small manuals.

I'll try disabling SLI tomorrow (don't have another SLI bridge).

Edit: Yeah, doesn't happen with SLI disabled.

You know, I didn't consider this, but a couple people mentioned that it could just be an error with the game itself. Considering how no other game I've tried does it, it seems quite possible.


----------



## AlDyer

Okay guys, side panel pictures inbound today when I get back home, took a while to find my camera, was almost going to upload photos from my Galaxy SIII camera, but it is bad for taking pictures like this.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> This was too good if a deal to pass up. Got it mocked up and fits good... no chip yet...
> 
> http://s727.photobucket.com/user/eclipse85k10/media/pc/20140321_193600_LLS_zpsduq7r8xy.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a line on a few PSUs.. tx750 hx750 and hx1000. Would a 750 be enough for 7950 crossfire. I could the 750s much cheaper.


Nice, you should replace those stock fans though








I have 7870's in crossfire with EX750 psu, don't know how much extra power those 7950's take though.

Edit: Looked it up my an 7870 uses max 175watt and the 7950 max 200watt, so that's 50watt in total extra, it depends what else you will have in the build and if you want to overclock.


----------



## Recr3ational

AlDyer,
I'm waiting....


----------



## zenn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Same here, you use 3 screws to attach it, but you really didn't need anymore, I would do it like that. Problem solved.


Gonna try it out, thanks!


----------



## AlphaC

I think only the Digital Storm pictures of 230T grey do it justice.

http://www.digitalstormonline.com/vanquish-ii.asp


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











It's not my kind of case, but it's certainly better looking than most reviews put it


----------



## Recr3ational

Grey cases. All the way. Nothing beats grey.


----------



## AlphaC

10% Off All Corsair PC Cases with Coupon Code: "EMCPGHW32" (Exp 3/27)

Can use it on 760T/ 730T
Release Date: 04/11/2014 for 760T
$180 MSRP +15 shipping for 760T Black with red LED http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139034
$190 MSRP +16 shipping for "white" with red LED http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139035

Release Date: 04/15/2014 for 730T
$140+$14 shipping 730T Black with red LED
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139036

I'm wondering how the 760T / 730T would look without LED fans...
from Thinkcomputers


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rgwoehr

I picked up another 600t to replace my modded Power Mac G4 case. I liked the looks of the G4 case but it's a pain to work inside of it and the airflow is nonexistent. Now my setup is a little more symmetrical.



The mesh on the new case (left) vs the mesh on the old one


I'm thinking about inverting the new one like Ace_finland did (though mine won't look as good).


----------



## Recr3ational

Nice room dude.

Gaming heaven!

Guys, need advice.

First I think I broke my Hard Drive. Things tend to "Blah blah not responding"

Oh and is it normal that my SSD takes longer the shut down then booting?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

How old is your SSD, my Samsung 830 is less responsive than it use to be.....You may just need to reinstall your programs along with windows.....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> How old is your SSD, my Samsung 830 is less responsive than it use to be.....You may just need to reinstall your programs along with windows.....


My ssd is fine. My hard drive, is the one Im worried about


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Have you defragged lately...? Or might be time for a new one....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Have you defragged lately...? Or might be time for a new one....


Eh, last time I defragged was well never. Lol.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

That could be the prob....lol.


----------



## Gyrael

I wish SSDs would go down in price faster... I want to leave spinning media behind already.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

There not that expensive anymore, unless of course you want a 250Gb or above....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Well now that we're on the topic of hard drives, i will just say that mine completely pooped a few days ago (the one i was trying to recover data from) but everything that got out of it was completely corrupted. Videos was experiencing the classic "datamosh" symptom or what you wanna call it, you can't skip to certain parts. And yeah everything else either got lost of wasn't salvageable.

The HDD was only about a year old, it decided to suddenly just poop one day (actually the day i got the Titanfall beta, and played it with Az for a bit) It just decided to give me a 0x00000024 BSoD, basically the NTFS file system experiencing issues. Usually it's not the worst of problems but in this case it wouldn't let me boot past the Windows logo, it just stopped right before they formed the flag and gave me the same stop error.

After trying countless chkdsk /f /r and trying to go back to a previous good point, it somehow let me go into the log-on screen but then none of my peripherals worked not even PS/2. And at that point there was nothing to do, it basically destroyed it's own file system and made the disk RAW (which i found out later) there was still the same data on it but yeah that's what was corrupted as i said earlier.

So yeah lost a lot of stuff, one thing I've learned BACK UP your stuff, HDD's are a risky business at any stage really. Also had my share worth of bad sectors and infected HKEY's but nothing come close to how bad it feels for a HDD to break down.

All i can think it being is a hardware issue, so i'm in the process of making a RMA and send it back to Seagate. One thing i can say, I've only had Seagate HDD's and they have all failed me in one way or the other, they don't seem to last very long in my case, not to say it's Seagate's fault. But it's definitely the last time i'm buying from them, going WD if anything.

But a pure SSD system would be amazing, but the money isn't for it sadly, they are way to expensive still for what you get. And yeah i would want to get at least a 250GB one.

HARD DRIVES ..... can't wait till they become obsolete (which will take longer than i will probably own a computer)


----------



## Recr3ational

Oh hey Mr Inc,
I've been waiting for you online and you haven't popped up.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh hey Mr Inc,
> I've been waiting for you online and you haven't popped up.


Online, can you specify that, I've been on Steam and Skype everyday pretty much.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yup
My 128GB 830 SSD seems much slower than my new 840EVO 250GB SSD. But still fast enough.

I bought the 250GB for installing games and it's already almost full.
That external enclosure I bought for my 2 HDD's is crap!!! Makes a ton of noise and I have to turn it off and on like 3/4 times until it pops up on my computer.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yup
> My 128GB 830 SSD seems much slower than my new 840EVO 250GB SSD. But still fast enough.
> 
> I bought the 250GB for installing games and it's already almost full.
> That external enclosure I bought for my 2 HDD's is crap!!! Makes a ton of noise and I have to turn it off and on like 3/4 times until it pops up on my computer.


Well the 830 is built on an entirely different NAND which is also on the older side now. So it's not it being old (well other than the technology used) that makes it slower just that the 840 is that much better. Albeit flash memory does degrade over time of course, so i guess it should be taken into consideration as well, but it usually takes quite a while to notice.

And i feel your pain on HDD's trust me i do. . . . the day they can optimize the production costs of memory/storage will be a great day, at least it isn't as bad as it was in around 2011 when the prices skyrocketed because of the Thai floods (though i'm not sure if SSD's where affected) though i'm pretty sure all storage based hardware was pretty much.

And btw what enclosure was it again. and why where you going to use one, sorry if you have already said that before i just can't recall.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

It's an icybox for 2 hdd's, with RAID functionality.
No place in case for the HDD's. It's connected through usb3, maybe I should try the esata connector.

Damn, just did a cleanup in the ps3games and bluray disk, gonna earn me some money in selling some stuff.


----------



## welshy46

Anyone for for some MNPCTech bling for their corsair 600T


available soon in the UK @ KUSTOM PC about the only place over here to stock anything by them. Another couple of mods to the 230T. Nearly finished the front panel. 3 hours to cut the carbon vinyl around the fan grill, and still a little cross eyed from staring at it. I've also got a mirrored MNPc 360mm steampunk fan grill to go in the roof, with 2 strips of UV Led's glued to it. to hopefully cast a more even glow through the case.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^Nice man! Are you gonna do something about the yellow on the psu?
> Nevermind saw in your other pics that you have that covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool, like it.
> 
> On another topic:
> =>
> 
> Jumping up and down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can proudly announce that my rig is fully working! Temps in BF4 @ 1440p on Ultra = 33°C, temps with stresstest in Furmark => 39°C
> 
> Yahoooo, finally!
> 
> I think I know what caused the high temps, after taken the gpu blocks off, I noticed that the thermal paste did have contact, though there where 4 washers from the aircooler I didn't remove and I assume those where in the way of making perfect contact.
> I removed them, installed everything again and voila! Succes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's to hoping that Rec will have succes too with his dead water! Crossing my fingers for you


Sorry I'm late but CONGRATS!! Team 600T ftw!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well now that we're on the topic of hard drives, i will just say that mine completely pooped a few days ago (the one i was trying to recover data from) but everything that got out of it was completely corrupted. Videos was experiencing the classic "datamosh" symptom or what you wanna call it, you can't skip to certain parts. And yeah everything else either got lost of wasn't salvageable.
> 
> The HDD was only about a year old, it decided to suddenly just poop one day (actually the day i got the Titanfall beta, and played it with Az for a bit) It just decided to give me a 0x00000024 BSoD, basically the NTFS file system experiencing issues. Usually it's not the worst of problems but in this case it wouldn't let me boot past the Windows logo, it just stopped right before they formed the flag and gave me the same stop error.
> 
> After trying countless chkdsk /f /r and trying to go back to a previous good point, it somehow let me go into the log-on screen but then none of my peripherals worked not even PS/2. And at that point there was nothing to do, it basically destroyed it's own file system and made the disk RAW (which i found out later) there was still the same data on it but yeah that's what was corrupted as i said earlier.
> 
> So yeah lost a lot of stuff, one thing I've learned BACK UP your stuff, HDD's are a risky business at any stage really. Also had my share worth of bad sectors and infected HKEY's but nothing come close to how bad it feels for a HDD to break down.
> 
> All i can think it being is a hardware issue, so i'm in the process of making a RMA and send it back to Seagate. One thing i can say, I've only had Seagate HDD's and they have all failed me in one way or the other, they don't seem to last very long in my case, not to say it's Seagate's fault. But it's definitely the last time i'm buying from them, going WD if anything.
> 
> But a pure SSD system would be amazing, but the money isn't for it sadly, they are way to expensive still for what you get. And yeah i would want to get at least a 250GB one.
> 
> HARD DRIVES ..... can't wait till they become obsolete (which will take longer than i will probably own a computer)


So far I've been using the green drives from Samsung and they have been working since 2010.. two 1GB, one 2GB and one 3GB drive.. All working since 2010/11 for the first three and 2012 for the 3GB one..


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> There not that expensive anymore, unless of course you want a 250Gb or above....


Well, who doesn't? I'm talking about at least a 1TB unit here for me to be able to completely ditch my HDDs.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^1 TB for 150 Euros would be nice (dream on)


----------



## scyf3r

Updated my buildlog with some updates.. Do go check it out!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Updated my buildlog with some updates.. Do go check it out!


I'll do that









Also, finally took some decent pics from my pc!

Still on the do to list =>

*Cut new black acrylic panel to cover the 5,25" bays
*Sleeving!


----------



## Recr3ational

Nice sparkles.
Glad its finished.
Oh make sure that you check your vrm temps...


----------



## AlDyer

Damnit forgot the pictures again, my laziness is just overwhelming. As if posting them from my dropbox folder was such a daunting task


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
Lets say I clone my hard drive.
Is it going to cause issues.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'll do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, finally took some decent pics from my pc!
> 
> Still on the do to list =>
> 
> *Cut new black acrylic panel to cover the 5,25" bays
> *Sleeving!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Finally some pics







Looks really awesome sparkles....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> Lets say I clone my hard drive.
> Is it going to cause issues.


Noooooooooooooooooooo......


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> Lets say I clone my hard drive.
> Is it going to cause issues.


That's what i did with my old 500Gb Seagate that i now intend to use as a backup drive, i cloned my entire drive to the new 2Tb drive. I found out that the 500Gb had bad sectors and the program i intended to use to clone the drive (Acronis True Image) wouldn't let me skip the bad sector and therefore the cloning was incomplete, and i had to do it all over again.

So i tried a new software called EaseUS Todo Backup, and it would let me skip the bad sectors.

And here comes the warning about cloning your drive, if you clone your drive it literally takes everything, all the bad as well and puts it on the other drive, simple as that. And what I've learned is it caused more problems that it does good. I would therefore not clone and instead backup all the stuff you want to keep, and make a new partition on the drive you want and then copy over the content to that. That way you're sure it's 100% clean and no errors might pop up in the future.

I'm not sure if it was the cloning that affected my 2Tb (the one i was talking about that destroyed itself) though i don't think that's the whole problem, it's with pretty big certainty a hardware malfunction. But seriously i would advice against cloning, almost nothing good comes out of it in the long run. Just backup and make a new fresh install partition.


----------



## Olszewski

Hi all. Just created a account. I'm also a owner of two 600T's 


Updated pic with the white 600T with new H100i installed 

I'm looking into putting two intake fans in the front of both cases and replacing the huge led fan. Looking for thoughts and ideas.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'll do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, finally took some decent pics from my pc!
> 
> Still on the do to list =>
> 
> *Cut new black acrylic panel to cover the 5,25" bays
> *Sleeving!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Darn.. the liquid cooling is so s3xyyyyyyyyy......


----------



## eclipsextreme

Nothing too fancy but I wanted some more exterior accents so I painted the edge of the bezel on my latches so the added paint doesnt interfere with latch movement.








Has anyone removed the stock side grill and put in plexi? I dont want a full window like above but would like something other than the grill which I dont plan to mount 4 120s on


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too fancy but I wanted some more exterior accents so I painted the edge of the bezel on my latches so the added paint doesnt interfere with latch movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone removed the stock side grill and put in plexi? I dont want a full window like above but would like something other than the grill which I dont plan to mount 4 120s on


The white 600T came with a clear plexi window that you can swap the mesh with. And I think you can buy it at the corsair website. I found the one for the gray side panel. Or you can buy it from anyone who is selling it. I do have one that I do not need. But shipping from Singapore will probably make it too costly for you.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/graphite-series-600t-door-windowed-side-panel-window-and-mesh-insert-included-silver


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Nothing too fancy but I wanted some more exterior accents so I painted the edge of the bezel on my latches so the added paint doesnt interfere with latch movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone removed the stock side grill and put in plexi? I dont want a full window like above but would like something other than the grill which I dont plan to mount 4 120s on


I can't see where you live as I'm on my phone, but at least a finnish retailer called jimms sells them. Their website is jimms.fi


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'll do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, finally took some decent pics from my pc!
> 
> Still on the do to list =>
> 
> *Cut new black acrylic panel to cover the 5,25" bays
> *Sleeving!


Bang tidy build Sparkles, congrats.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'll do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, finally took some decent pics from my pc!
> 
> Still on the do to list =>
> 
> *Cut new black acrylic panel to cover the 5,25" bays
> *Sleeving!











Wow that looks amazing, and superb lighting..


----------



## Recr3ational

@eclipsextreme

You could just cut the metal and put some acrylic. Cheaper then full window.



Tubing is still not in stock, but i got my acrylic and my custom text.

I really hope it gets in stock soon.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> @eclipsextreme
> 
> You could just cut the metal and put some acrylic. Cheaper then full window.
> 
> 
> 
> Tubing is still not in stock, but i got my acrylic and my custom text.
> 
> I really hope it gets in stock soon.


Actually cutting a piece of acrylic for an entire clear panel is cheaper and faster than cutting a window in the steel panel and cutting an acrylic sheet to match that window..







I had initially wanted to cut a window and match it with an acrylic sheet but it's much harder cutting beautiful windows in acrylic than cutting an acrylic sheet that already has the required height and width (just have to cut the edges and the holes for the latches). Took me almost an hour to cut the window itself since it's steel but only took me 20 mins to prepare an acrylic panel instead..







Plus the price difference is not much since a 3mm acrylic sheet for the window costed me S$5 while a 5mm acrylic sheel for the entire panel costed me S$10.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Actually cutting a piece of acrylic for an entire clear panel is cheaper and faster than cutting a window in the steel panel and cutting an acrylic sheet to match that window..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had initially wanted to cut a window and match it with an acrylic sheet but it's much harder cutting beautiful windows in acrylic than cutting an acrylic sheet that already has the required height and width (just have to cut the edges and the holes for the latches). Took me almost an hour to cut the window itself since it's steel but only took me 20 mins to prepare an acrylic panel instead..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the price difference is not much since a 3mm acrylic sheet for the window costed me S$5 while a 5mm acrylic sheel for the entire panel costed me S$10.


What? It took me 5mins with a jigsaw. Not even five min. I jsut cut it and just stuck the acrylic on.
I don't know what you were doing for an hour lol.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What? It took me 5mins with a jigsaw. Not even five min. I jsut cut it and just stuck the acrylic on.
> I don't know what you were doing for an hour lol.


I had to use my dremel coz I don't have a jigsaw. Damn discs keep breaking..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> I had to use my dremel coz I don't have a jigsaw. Damn discs keep breaking..


That makes sense lol.
Buy a jigsaw it's awesome.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That makes sense lol.
> Buy a jigsaw it's awesome.


I would love to.. But getting a decent one will cost me S$150-S$250.. Which is kinda out of my budget now considering that I'm saving up for a gtx780.. It's either a jigsaw + gtx760 or a gtx780..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> I would love to.. But getting a decent one will cost me S$150-S$250.. Which is kinda out of my budget now considering that I'm saving up for a gtx780.. It's either a jigsaw + gtx760 or a gtx780..


Dont get super good one. Just get a cheap one. Its the user not the tool.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Thanks for the info. I looked on corsair's and only found full replacement side panels that came with both the grill and window. I should contact them about just a window. I like the stock size of the window.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Dont get super good one. Just get a cheap one. Its the user not the tool.


haha.. But I do believe in investing in quality tools that last, rather than getting one just to settle the current job. Anyways, I've no need for a jigsaw for the present moment anymore so probably will only get one when I start work. Still am a poor student..









PS: The tool does matter too. Quality tools last much longer than crap ones, when both are used correctly.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> haha.. But I do believe in investing in quality tools that last, rather than getting one just to settle the current job. Anyways, I've no need for a jigsaw for the present moment anymore so probably will only get one when I start work. Still am a poor student..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: The tool does matter too. Quality tools last much longer than crap ones, when both are used correctly.


Eh,
I have a jigsaw, un-named. Its been in my family for like 10+ years. Still rocking. Just have to change the blades when i break it.
I believe if you look after things it will last a long way.

Oh question. HAve you done anymore on your rig?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey *Sparkles* look what i came across on facebook....









https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks/photos/a.288479541206084.77684.182927101761329/642624889124879/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Haha that's great









My pc is famous


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Haha that's great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pc is famous


HAHAHAHHAHA....You owe me one for this find.....

It does look awesome,congrats.....


----------



## Recr3ational

Gratz Sparkles..


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> haha.. But I do believe in investing in quality tools that last, rather than getting one just to settle the current job. Anyways, I've no need for a jigsaw for the present moment anymore so probably will only get one when I start work. Still am a poor student..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: The tool does matter too. Quality tools last much longer than crap ones, when both are used correctly.


You can always rent tools as well.

There is also my preferred method as well. Since I don't need tools often and don't have room to store them, I buy my father and brother various tools throughout the year for birthdays, holidays, and anniversaries. Then when I need one, I know who to call to borrow what I need.


----------



## AlDyer

Nice, congratulations Sparkles!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHA....You owe me one for this find.....
> 
> It does look awesome,congrats.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Gratz Sparkles..


Thx, commented on the comments on Facebook. Haha


----------



## Gyrael

Great job, Sparkles.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Eh,
> I have a jigsaw, un-named. Its been in my family for like 10+ years. Still rocking. Just have to change the blades when i break it.
> I believe if you look after things it will last a long way.
> 
> Oh question. HAve you done anymore on your rig?


Totally agree with looking after your tools well..







Anyways, I do plan to get one.. just not so soon..

Just updated it recently and announced it a couple posts before.. I'm only able to do mods on weekends since during the week, I won't be at home..

BTW, Congrats Sparkles!


----------



## mboner1

Well I have had this case for about 8 months and loved it, but today I believe the fan controller went up in a puff of smoke. Originally thought it was the cd drive I have installed but now I'm thinking it's the fan controller as I am getting flickering led lights on the front case fan and they were going on and off when the smoke started. Is the smoke a well known issue? Is it now unsafe to use? And is there any way to get into where the fan controller is? Also got problems with the front case usb ports and only being able to plug 2 things in before it starts going nuts. As sad as it is for such a expensive case I might have to just chuck it. Using a corsair tx850 psu and this has me a little worried about that now with it either being the problem or at least not helping as it didn't shut off when the smoke started.


----------



## Recr3ational

Probably safe just to use a different fan controller.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Well I have had this case for about 8 months and loved it, but today I believe the fan controller went up in a puff of smoke. Originally thought it was the cd drive I have installed but now I'm thinking it's the fan controller as I am getting flickering led lights on the front case fan and they were going on and off when the smoke started. Is the smoke a well known issue? Is it now unsafe to use? And is there any way to get into where the fan controller is? Also got problems with the front case usb ports and only being able to plug 2 things in before it starts going nuts. As sad as it is for such a expensive case I might have to just chuck it. Using a corsair tx850 psu and this has me a little worried about that now with it either being the problem or at least not helping as it didn't shut off when the smoke started.


Actually the fan controller that comes with the 600T has quite a low power rating.. Extremely low actually.. You probably won't want to run any 12v that's needs like 300mA or more with it since the transistors for each fan channel is rated for about 300mA.. The fan controller is directly below the rotary knob on the top. I actually dissected it while doing up my build and realised that it's really a piece of crap.. :| Surprising considering how much we paid for this case..

it's quite likely that one of the transistor's on your controller board shorted out due to the transistor unable to take the load. As for the front usb ports, that is possibly due to your motherboard since it's a pass through from your motherboard to the socket..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Argh, I hate that front connector cable mess, seriously, those cables are horrid, they take up so much space


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Argh, I hate that front connector cable mess, seriously, those cables are horrid, they take up so much space


Yeahhh.. The sleeving is way too thick for such thin wires inside! I'm gonna resleeve them with paracord..


----------



## mboner1

Cheers guys. + rep. Will probz just look at a new case.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Cheers guys. + rep. Will probz just look at a new case.


Just buy a new fan controller? Most of us don't use it anyway? Saves you money to buy a whole new case.

Oh anyone fancy playing Titanfall in 3 hours or so?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Just buy a new fan controller? Most of us don't use it anyway? Saves you money to buy a whole new case.
> 
> Oh anyone fancy playing Titanfall in 3 hours or so?


Is there any way to get into the fan controller on this case? I was trying to access it earlier and couldn't figure out how to do it. Would just like to confirm that's what the issue is without doubt.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Is there any way to get into the fan controller on this case? I was trying to access it earlier and couldn't figure out how to do it. Would just like to confirm that's what the issue is without doubt.


You'll have to take the bezels off, I haven't done it myself but it shouldnt be hard. Start with the clips for the front bezel, then you should see where you need to start.


----------



## eclipsextreme

The whole front comes off in seconds. Very easy with three tabs on both sides.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'll do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, finally took some decent pics from my pc!
> 
> Still on the do to list =>
> 
> *Cut new black acrylic panel to cover the 5,25" bays
> *Sleeving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Been a little busy the last few days, but gotta take time out to say "Wow, that's pretty awesome Sparkle".
You should be pretty proud having done such an excellent job. Glad to see you have your loop problems sorted out as well. Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Is there any way to get into the fan controller on this case? I was trying to access it earlier and couldn't figure out how to do it. Would just like to confirm that's what the issue is without doubt.


Yups.. you can.

Here it goes, in this particular order:

1. Take off front bezel (3 clips on each side)
2. Take off rear bezel (3 clips on each side)
3. Take off top bezel (3 or 4 clips on each side)
4. Unscrew controller board (3 screws)

Now you will have the black controller board detached.


flip it over and u should see a small green controller board underneath. Unscrew that, detach the round knob on top and u have the green controller board for the fans.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys, I need to move my router, is there like a fiber optic wire extension? I have no idea what cable the router uses.

Where's Daryl when you need him.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys, I need to move my router, is there like a fiber optic wire extension? I have no idea what cable the router uses.
> 
> Where's Daryl when you need him.


Some more information would be helpful as to why you have to move it and how far? It sounds like you are talking about moving your Modem, not your Router. If you are moving the Router within the same room, you could just use different/longer ethernet cords. The Modem should always be on the least amount of splitters before hitting your demarkation point. Moving your Modem and switching its cable line could cause issues in quality. Your cable company should do it for a small fee, in the US it is typically $20 max unless you want it fished through the wall. If you can provide some more information, I can try to help you out more. I was a cable technician for a couple years and I mainly did internet, phone, custom cable drops and custom wall fishing.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Just picked up this hx1000 today... my 600t is getting closer to running!



I'd like to sleeve my psu in yellow but still gotta research what I need and what it would cost.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Some more information would be helpful as to why you have to move it and how far? It sounds like you are talking about moving your Modem, not your Router. If you are moving the Router within the same room, you could just use different/longer ethernet cords. The Modem should always be on the least amount of splitters before hitting your demarkation point. Moving your Modem and switching its cable line could cause issues in quality. Your cable company should do it for a small fee, in the US it is typically $20 max unless you want it fished through the wall. If you can provide some more information, I can try to help you out more. I was a cable technician for a couple years and I mainly did internet, phone, custom cable drops and custom wall fishing.


Wait ,whats the difference between a modem and a router?

I need to move it like 5 metres away. I tried asking Virgin, but they said that it would cost me £99. I don't know why...
I was just wondering if there was an extension so i could try it and if i lose performance I'll put it back.
I don't need to move it, its just that its sitting on top of a window sill and making everything look terrible lol.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Wait ,whats the difference between a modem and a router?
> 
> I need to move it like 5 metres away. I tried asking Virgin, but they said that it would cost me £99. I don't know why...
> I was just wondering if there was an extension so i could try it and if i lose performance I'll put it back.
> I don't need to move it, its just that its sitting on top of a window sill and making everything look terrible lol.


Usually, a modem has the cable line going directly into it. 

A router does not. 

Typically, it goes cable line -> Modem -> Router -> Networked equipment. There are combination Router/Modems out there.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Most of the fiber optic connection modems I've seen are a modem and router combined. Either way, a router simply connects devices on a local network and routes data to and from devices connected to the router. A modem is necessary to connect your local network (or router if you prefer) to another network, such as your ISP so your local home network can access the internet.

Can you post a picture of the wire and the connector that plugs into the back of your modem?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Most of the fiber optic connection modems I've seen are a modem and router combined. Either way, a router simply connects devices on a local network and routes data to and from devices connected to the router. A modem is necessary to connect your local network (or router if you prefer) to another network, such as your ISP so your local home network can access the internet.
> 
> Can you post a picture of the wire and the connector that plugs into the back of your modem?


I was gonna do that but I completely forgot. Ill do it tomorrow as I'm in bed. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Wait ,whats the difference between a modem and a router?
> 
> I need to move it like 5 metres away. I tried asking Virgin, but they said that it would cost me £99. I don't know why...
> I was just wondering if there was an extension so i could try it and if i lose performance I'll put it back.
> I don't need to move it, its just that its sitting on top of a window sill and making everything look terrible lol.


A router uses the dlna protocall to automatically assign IP addresses to anything you plug into it, or anything you connect to it through wireless.

A cable modem is a box that interfaces your LAN to the internet.

Most modems now come with wireless and wired routers built in, so you will likely have an antenna (or more) and also multiple network connections in the back, with one coaxial cable going from the modem to the cable infrastructure from your provider.

You can get pre-made lengths of cable (RG6) from many places, even some big box stores. Or, you can purchase the cable ends and make your own cable of whatever length you like.

You can get connectors that are female on both ends (a gender changer) that will allow you to screw two lengths of coax together.

RG6QS COAX CONNECTORS http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Video_Connectors&product=2780232

F-81 COUPLER (Gender Changer) http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Video_Connectors&product=2780213

2-WAY BI-DIRECTIONAL SPLITTER http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Video_Connectors&product=1502582

Pre-made 6 foot RG-6 Coax http://www.thesource.ca/estore/product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=CoaxCable&product=1501530

Since you're in the UK, you should really check google a bit and make sure you guys use RG-6 over there. Overall, all you need is a coupler, and a pre-made length of whatever coax cable you use. It should have little to no effect on your internet speeds.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Yups.. you can.
> 
> Here it goes, in this particular order:
> 
> 1. Take off front bezel (3 clips on each side)
> 2. Take off rear bezel (3 clips on each side)
> 3. Take off top bezel (3 or 4 clips on each side)
> 4. Unscrew controller board (3 screws)
> 
> Now you will have the black controller board detached.
> 
> 
> flip it over and u should see a small green controller board underneath. Unscrew that, detach the round knob on top and u have the green controller board for the fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> The whole front comes off in seconds. Very easy with three tabs on both sides.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You'll have to take the bezels off, I haven't done it myself but it shouldnt be hard. Start with the clips for the front bezel, then you should see where you need to start.


Cheers guys +rep, you saved me from having to buy a new case, i literally had everything out of the case and was bout to head out and grab a new one when i checked back in here. The fan controller's green controller board was scorched/ burnt like a mofo. Replaced it with a really very ordinary thermaltake f5 fan conroller, was the only one that i could find anywhere.

Weird thing is my initial thought was that it was a gpu issue as i had a faulty gigabyte windforce r9 290 prior to this happening and as soon as i saw smoke and heard weird fan noises i turned off the computer and returned the gpu to the store for rma, I went in today to tell them it was the fan controller and not to worry about the rma they said they were unable to get a display out of the gpu and had already sent it on it's way back to gigabyte, makes me wonder if something more sinister is going on with the psu or motherboard. System seems to be running fine now with no gpu tho.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> A router uses the dlna protocall to automatically assign IP addresses to anything you plug into it, or anything you connect to it through wireless.
> 
> A cable modem is a box that interfaces your LAN to the internet.
> 
> Most modems now come with wireless and wired routers built in, so you will likely have an antenna (or more) and also multiple network connections in the back, with one coaxial cable going from the modem to the cable infrastructure from your provider.
> 
> You can get pre-made lengths of cable (RG6) from many places, even some big box stores. Or, you can purchase the cable ends and make your own cable of whatever length you like.
> 
> You can get connectors that are female on both ends (a gender changer) that will allow you to screw two lengths of coax together.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> RG6QS COAX CONNECTORS http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Video_Connectors&product=2780232
> 
> F-81 COUPLER (Gender Changer) http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Video_Connectors&product=2780213
> 
> 2-WAY BI-DIRECTIONAL SPLITTER http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Video_Connectors&product=1502582
> 
> Pre-made 6 foot RG-6 Coax http://www.thesource.ca/estore/product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=CoaxCable&product=1501530
> 
> Since you're in the UK, you should really check google a bit and make sure you guys use RG-6 over there. Overall, all you need is a coupler, and a pre-made length of whatever coax cable you use. It should have little to no effect on your internet speeds.


Sweet, i think i need the RG-6. gonna see if i can get some in the UK. Thanks Rep.


----------



## Devildog83

LTT 760T review is out finally -


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Wait ,whats the difference between a modem and a router?


Just wanted to throw in my little example:



The modem is the bottom box given to me by Comcast for my internet & the top box is my router. The white cable is the internet going into the modem. The red cable allows the internet to go from the modem to the router. So then my wi-fi works. The green cable goes into my ethernet port on my computer, so my case has internet (no wi-fi on it). Those cables are a fun little way to mod your computer area even further! =D Although mine aren't matching my case since I bought them a long time ago.

Here are those ethernet cables: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100016774%20600026303%20600026304&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=BESTMATCH&PageSize=20
Definitely get CAT6 or CAT7 and you can pick any color & length!









BTW, if you're going to live in the same area for a couple years, always buy your own modem! I'm going to buy my own soon. Your ISP charges you for the modem monthly as a "rental" fee. For Comcast it's like $7 a month for me, which is $84 a year. If I buy my own, it'll not only be cheaper in the long run but also it'll have DOCSIS 3.0.

Here's a great modem that's cheaper than what I pay yearly! It works with Comcast in my situation and I just have to call them to tell them I have my own and return their "rented" modem. http://tinyurl.com/qba53v6


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> LTT 760T review is out finally -


Just watched it, gah, it made me leave a rant about the 230T in the comment section. =/

Sorry if this is too harsh but I wrote this:
Quote:


> I wish, WISH, #Corsair would have put more love & thought into the interior of the 230T. And when I see the 760T, I cry inside. The way the drive bays are removable (like almost every other Corsair case), the grommets, PSU rubber protection against paint job, etc are just completely missing form the #230T plus the drive bays scream ultra cheap crap even if functional & I hate the misaligned front fans & how the front comes off. Plus, with Corsair having a whole liquid cooling kit lineup, why couldn't the top of the 230T been just at least an inch taller to fit a fan & rad?.... sigh...frustrating. The 230T feels like just a test bed & a throwaway. I ******* LOVE the design of the exterior & front and my orange 230T; huge props to the designer! The actual metal feels great & the paint job is real nice! But when I see the #NZXT 440, the metal interior and attention to detail like magnetic filters (Linus points it out), it just bugs me all the time. I want to gut out my 230T and buy a NZXT 440 or even go for the 760T to keep my Corsair loyalty. Because I want a great case to keep for a long time & even mod with a great look, instead of buying some cheap **** to put my expensive parts in. I'm so close to buying a NZXT 440 and just painting it orange like my 230T. Please please please Corsair, revamp the 230T interior. Get rid of the plastic SSD drive bay section and put some quality metal into it and give it the same love the 760T has & take a look at the 440. Leave the pure "budget" cases to the other cheapo manufacturers. When I see Corsair, I think ******* awesome quality, detail & worth buying! Keep it that way! ﻿


I think "tool free" these days is just a marketing scheme for cutting corners & increasing profit margin but doesn't have to be that way because the H440 does tool free wonderfully from what I've seen & worth the money 100%.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Just watched it, gah, it made me leave a rant about the 230T in the comment section. =/
> 
> Sorry if this is too harsh but I wrote this:
> 
> I think "tool free" these days is just a marketing scheme for cutting corners & increasing profit margin but doesn't have to be that way because the H440 does tool free wonderfully from what I've seen & worth the money 100%.


Yeah but consider the price difference between the 230T and the 760T. The H440 is a really nice case and I love how it has no optical bays but if you watch Bill and Jesse's video on it it's not without it's problems. But then what case isn't? This video probably says it all:


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I have to admit i have been look at the H630 for the 2x360 rad support.however that front panel reduces intake by a very big margin,one might have to mod it to get good airflow....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I have to admit i have been look at the H630 for the 2x360 rad support.however that front panel reduces intake by a very big margin,one might have to mod it to get good airflow....


Wait for the new 600T mate. June remember, or was it July?

It will be nice if you come back to our side and buy it along with me







.

I'm ready for it. Just waiting impatiently.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Thats what I'm going to do, I just hope corsair gives us multiple 360 rad space like the h630, but with much better airflow....


----------



## Devildog83

The H440 is just too small, you can get 2 360mm rads in it but 1 will be completely hidden and that kinda sucks IMO and you can't fit a 60mm thick rad in the top which is what I want to do. 30mm would be max. Either the 750D or 760T has what I need as for as room and features but there will be some modding of the inside either way. I just want more room and more visibility.

Just checked out the H630, still only a 30mm thick rad on top. For a full tower that's pretty strange. All they had to do is move the motherboard down a bit and you could at least fit a 45mm thick rad. I can see where some would love this case but it's not for me either.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Yeah but consider the price difference between the 230T and the 760T. The H440 is a really nice case and I love how it has no optical bays but if you watch Bill and Jesse's video on it it's not without it's problems. But then what case isn't? This video probably says it all:


It's true that all cases have something about them. I understand you. But I came from a NZXT Gamma. If you really think about it, I had no reason to change my case because the Gamma had it all already. It practically is a cousin of the 230T overall design wise. I even added a 3rd fan in the drive bay, as I've done in my 230T. Guess what the price is? Between $39.99 & $44.99. Now THAT'S a great budget case. I pretty much downgraded to a 230T, interior wise, while paying $30 more just because I wanted more color in my life (I love the orange) + a window. This is where my frustration lays. How can a true budget case NZXT Gamma be BETTER value than the 230T? If I'm going to stick a bunch of expensive parts in my case & I'm going for quality with Corsair, then add $20 bucks to the price to give me something I can keep for a long time. Plus, as I mentioned, Corsair makes a line of liquid coolers, so how could they have not given the 230T room for most of them (top & front)? =/



BTW, the NZXT Gamma was my first real computer where I picked the parts. I got it from IBuyPower. It was a huge step for me. Before that I bought overpriced, low quality crap like the average person from TV & Best Buy. I've learned so much since then.

https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/102-gamma-case


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Cheers guys +rep, you saved me from having to buy a new case, i literally had everything out of the case and was bout to head out and grab a new one when i checked back in here. The fan controller's green controller board was scorched/ burnt like a mofo. Replaced it with a really very ordinary thermaltake f5 fan conroller, was the only one that i could find anywhere.
> 
> Weird thing is my initial thought was that it was a gpu issue as i had a faulty gigabyte windforce r9 290 prior to this happening and as soon as i saw smoke and heard weird fan noises i turned off the computer and returned the gpu to the store for rma, I went in today to tell them it was the fan controller and not to worry about the rma they said they were unable to get a display out of the gpu and had already sent it on it's way back to gigabyte, makes me wonder if something more sinister is going on with the psu or motherboard. System seems to be running fine now with no gpu tho.


The shorting of the fan controller may have sent a surge to your psu and caused something else to be shorted there. You probably wanna check the load ur psu is drawing without the gfx to see if it's taking much more load than expected. Since an overloaded psu can damage ur components such as mobo and gfx..


----------



## Recr3ational

Question:

Gentle Typhoons vs Corsair SP 120 QE Edition?

Edit: before Reaper starts, it's for my GFs upcoming rig.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Question:
> 
> Gentle Typhoons vs Corsair SP 120 QE Edition?
> 
> Edit: before Reaper starts, it's for my GFs upcoming rig.


Keep using your girlfriend as an excuse.....I would get the GT-15's if you can for your rig,i mean your girlfriends rig....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Keep using your girlfriend as an excuse.....I would get the GT-15's if you can for your rig,i mean your girlfriends rig....


It's the truth! Haha, you sure? I do love the looks of the SPs you have in your rig.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> It's the truth! Haha, you sure? I do love the looks of the SPs you have in your rig.


Else go for some BeQuiet! SilentWings they are also really smexy and obviously really quiet, but a bit on the costly side i guess.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Else go for some BeQuiet! SilentWings they are also really smexy and obviously really quiet, but a bit on the costly side i guess.


Silent wings for radiators? I thought they were air flow fans?


----------



## Ice Reign

I haven't used the GTs and went with SP120s but that was also because I wanted a PWM fan (without the need for modding them). I haven't used voltage controlled fans of either. From what other people have said, the GTs at a higher speed have less "whine" than the SP120s. That being said from a performance stand point I have been told that they are both great performers. If you are looking for something for looks/colour matching though, I would think the SP120s are easier to do that with, again, if you don't want the hassle of removing the fins to dye them. etc etc.


----------



## Recr3ational

Yeah I tried doing that with my GTs and man those clips looks easy to break. Maybe I'll buy the Corsairs. It's only cooling a cpu and gpu and I doubt that she's going to use it at max potential anyway. It looks good so.

Cheers broskies


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

If you want the best cooling I'd go with the GTs, but if you prefer the better noise-to-performance ratio at 12v then I think the SP Quiet Edition is a better choice.

I have zero experience with the SP Quient Editions myself, but I know my Performance Edition SPs have a noticeable and annoying whine when used with a fan controller at certain speeds. In my case the whine is most notable when running the fans around 5v. The Quiet Edition fans could be completely different in this regard though because I believe they use a different motor.

Edit: I forgot to mention the whine goes away when I run the fans off of a PWM header or with a voltage step-down adapter. I solved the annoying whine problem with mine by removing my fan controller and letting software like Corsair Link control the fans on my H100i. The SPs I have that aren't on radiators I just run directly off a 12v fan header with step-down adapter to 7v.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Silent wings for radiators? I thought they were air flow fans?


Yeah you can use them for radiators AFAIK but i might be wrong on that one, but they use them on their own CPU coolers like the Dark Rock 3. They do include brackets for installing them on a radiator/CPU cooler, i'm pretty sure.

And yeah the SP Quiet's are totally fine, i have them as well, can't really complain


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> The shorting of the fan controller may have sent a surge to your psu and caused something else to be shorted there. You probably wanna check the load ur psu is drawing without the gfx to see if it's taking much more load than expected. Since an overloaded psu can damage ur components such as mobo and gfx..


I got nothing to measure it with and I'm not aware of any programs that can measure real world psu load even roughly. Seems to be running fine still, only 24 hours later and still no gpu but I'm hopeful.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Silent wings for radiators? I thought they were air flow fans?


I think you'll find all fans are air flow fans, that is the whole point of a fan. To move air. you can get radiators that are better suited to different fans. The less FPI of the rad meaning you can run fans at a lower RPM, and conversely. the more FPI, then the faster a fan needs to spin to push air through tighter packed fins.

The best way to decide which fan to choice for a radiator, is to know how many fins per inch your radiator has.

for looks alone, I'd go for the silent wings.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> I think you'll find all fans are air flow fans, that is the whole point of a fan. To move air. you can get radiators that are better suited to different fans. The less FPI of the rad meaning you can run fans at a lower RPM, and conversely. the more FPI, then the faster a fan needs to spin to push air through tighter packed fins.
> 
> The best way to decide which fan to choice for a radiator, is to know how many fins per inch your radiator has.
> 
> for looks alone, I'd go for the silent wings.


I meant static pressure and airflow. Sorry.


----------



## welshy46

Actually it was true that you needed a fan with a higher static pressure to push air through the more densely packed rad fins. Unfortuneately a high static air pressure usually results in a louder fan. rad manufacturers have got around this by spacing out the fins so a slower and quieter fan speed can be used to effectively cool your loop.

For full on watercooling, high static pressure fans and rads with denser packed fins are still the best ambient cooling solution. If you want to keep things quiet than using a 280mm rad with 140mm fans at low RPM would be a more aurally satisfying experience than a 240mm rad with 120mm fans having to spin faster to cool the rad to the same temps. Usually if a case manufacturer says it's case will support a 240mm rad, then you can get a 280mm in there with minimal dremelling.


----------



## EliteReplay

are there any news on the 600T replacement?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I meant static pressure and airflow. Sorry.


Well it's hard to go wrong with either of the three really, but here are the specs of the three.

Silent Wings 2: 50.5CFM (Cubic feet per minute) Static pressure: 1.63mm/H20, 1500RPM, dBA: 15.7

Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition: 37.85CFM, Static Pressure: 1.29mm/H20, 1450RPM, dBA: 23

Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15: 58.3CFM, Static Pressure: 2.9 mm/H20, 1850RPM dBA: 28

There is no doubt that the AP-15's are the overall best ones, but they are also fairly noisy. Either one really would be great imo.

Edit: Just made some corrections, looked at the wrong sheet lol.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah I tried doing that with my GTs and man those clips looks easy to break. Maybe I'll buy the Corsairs. It's only cooling a cpu and gpu and I doubt that she's going to use it at max potential anyway. It looks good so.
> 
> Cheers broskies


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> If you want the best cooling I'd go with the GTs, but if you prefer the better noise-to-performance ratio at 12v then I think the SP Quiet Edition is a better choice.
> 
> I have zero experience with the SP Quient Editions myself, but I know my Performance Edition SPs have a noticeable and annoying whine when used with a fan controller at certain speeds. In my case the whine is most notable when running the fans around 5v. The Quiet Edition fans could be completely different in this regard though because I believe they use a different motor.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention the whine goes away when I run the fans off of a PWM header or with a voltage step-down adapter. I solved the annoying whine problem with mine by removing my fan controller and letting software like Corsair Link control the fans on my H100i. The SPs I have that aren't on radiators I just run directly off a 12v fan header with step-down adapter to 7v.


I have my SP120 PWMs set to between 1000-1200RPM. At 1000RPM i find them "breathing". Its rather quiet and unless i'm actually trying to listen to them and doing nothing else, and everything else in the house is dead quiet, then I can hear them, otherwise the operating noise isn't bad. At 1200 it starts to become rather noticeable. The QE's run at 1450 at full blast, so with the 7V adapter, I'm assuming they would run well under 1000RPM. To me that would be more than quiet enough, but quiet is subjective so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Recr3ational

I actually need the fans for a 360 for a 200R. It doesn't need to be high performance. Just too look good on my mantle piece. Lol. Thanks for your help







.

Though with current build I'm thinking if I could mount my 120 rad upside down ( vertically, with the fittings in top). If so I can add it to my 600T


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I actually need the fans for a 360 for a 200R. It doesn't need to be high performance. Just too look good on my mantle piece. Lol. Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Though with current build I'm thinking if I could mount my 120 rad upside down ( vertically, with the fittings in top). If so I can add it to my 600T


Just for looks i would actually have a hard time choosing between the Silent Wings and the SP-120's both look really smexy


----------



## Ice Reign

Having the fittings at the top of a vertically mounted radiator helps with bleeding. If you can do it, I'd go for it.


----------



## welshy46

honestly, I think these days the biggest concern you have with fan choice is. Does it look good in my case


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> honestly, I think these days the biggest concern you have with fan choice is. Does it look good in my case


Agreed! Glad there are a ton of choices. ;D


----------



## Recr3ational

I know right, but the GT calls for me everytime I look for fans. I have no idea why. But I think I'm gonna try and see how the Corsair compare. I'm really tempted to buy a case from the obsidian line and make my family of corsair cases complete.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I know right, but the GT calls for me everytime I look for fans. I have no idea why. But I think I'm gonna try and see how the Corsair compare. I'm really tempted to buy a case from the obsidian line and make my family of corsair cases complete.


If you buy another Corsair case that isn't a Graphite series I highly recommend the Air 540.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> If you buy another Corsair case that isn't a Graphite series I highly recommend the Air 540.


I was thinking the 350D.

I have the Carbide Series and the Graphite Series, all I need is the Obsidian.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I was thinking the 350D.
> 
> I have the Carbide Series and the Graphite Series, all I need is the Obsidian.


Collect the whole set


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Collect the whole set


I wish. If it was trading cards it will be so much easier.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I wish. If it was trading cards it will be so much easier.


You should do a different Pokemon theme with each case.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> You should do a different Pokemon theme with each case.


Lol! Well I'm doing either yellow or orange on the 200R so pikachu?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Lol! Well I'm doing either yellow or orange on the 200R so pikachu?


Well if you're going orange you could do Charmander/Charizard


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well if you're going orange you could do Charmander/Charizard


I might do pickachu and have the detailing he has on his body.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I know right, but the GT calls for me everytime I look for fans. I have no idea why. But I think I'm gonna try and see how the Corsair compare. I'm really tempted to buy a case from the obsidian line and make my family of corsair cases complete.


From what I have read in this thread, the Hydro series thread, and several fan comparison threads, the Scythe GTs are the best fans you can use for performance vs noise. I have read a lot about them over the last two or three years, and they have pretty much been the go-to fan for water cooling.

In many fan comparison threads, the best budget fan for performance vs noise has been the Yate Loons. Many water cooling users swear by them.

I was using a couple of Scythe Slip Stream 1900 RMP 110 cfm case fans on my H100, and their performance was great. I was really surprised a case fan could do so well on a rad. A few months ago I bought a set of Corsair SP120s Performance edition fans, and I have installed them exactly the same way the Scythe fans were installed. I have not seen any cooling improvement at all, however I haven't noticed any unusual noise from them either. I am using the motherboard to control them. I can hear them when the board turns them up all the way under max load, but just gaming I hardly ever hear them (same with the Scythe fans I was using).

From what I have heard, the Scythe GT fans are not the _best_ performance, but their performance vs noise ratio is hard to beat.


----------



## Recr3ational

Yeah man







thing is it's hard to buy GTs new in England. Can't find it anyway. Also what's with the lack of stock on XSPC fittings. Everything in the UK has ran out lol.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

The GT's has ran out everywhere,i was hoping to get some for my build but no luck.....Funny before i got my other 240 rad and fittings they had a few in stock in aus,then i figured i would just get them after,no such luck....The corsairs are doing a good job so i cnt complain,i now have them running at 800rpm in titanfall and they are holding there own....

EDIT....I was watching the 450D review on TTL ''youtube'' and he mentioned an upcoming case by corsair,i know he meant the 600T V2







.....Just have to sit back and try not to spend anymore money on a case/rads right now....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The GT's has ran out everywhere,i was hoping to get some for my build but no luck.....Funny before i got my other 240 rad and fittings they had a few in stock in aus,then i figured i would just get them after,no such luck....The corsairs are doing a good job so i cnt complain,i now have them running at 800rpm in titanfall and they are holding there own....
> 
> EDIT....I was watching the 450D review on TTL ''youtube'' and he mentioned an upcoming case by corsair,i know he meant the 600T V2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....Just have to sit back and try not to spend anymore money on a case/rads right now....


Easier said than done...


----------



## Recr3ational

Do you guys think ill get throttling with 3 x 280x and 4770k?


----------



## MrPT

Finally finished sleeving , here're some photos. Still waiting for new res and side panel


----------



## Recr3ational

Nice. Love the pink


----------



## eclipsextreme

Nice work. Looks real clean and I like the two tone sleeving even though pink isn't my color


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Do you guys think ill get throttling with 3 x 280x and 4770k?


Does the Sabertooth even support Tri-Fire?

EDIT: Looking at the Newegg page for the board it would appear to only support single or dual gpu set-ups.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^oohh that's pretty! Nice job.

Guys, anyone recommand a fancontroller with 5 channels? I'm tired of the Bitfenix Recon. It looks nice, but on auto the fans keep spinning up to max and down the min over and over again. so I have to manually set the rpm everytime I start up my pc.

The program doesn't work either.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Does the Sabertooth even support Tri-Fire?
> 
> EDIT: Looking at the Newegg page for the board it would appear to only support single or dual gpu set-ups.


Yeah I know. Don't worry im not wasting money, I was just wondering on if I would get throttling?


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^oohh that's pretty! Nice job.
> 
> Guys, anyone recommand a fancontroller with 5 channels? I'm tired of the Bitfenix Recon. It looks nice, but on auto the fans keep spinning up to max and down the min over and over again. so I have to manually set the rpm everytime I start up my pc.
> 
> The program doesn't work either.


I'm using the nzxt sentry lx.. you can see it on my build.. it's pretty good actually.. comes with five thermal probes too..


----------



## Recr3ational

I had the bitfenix recon, still have it on my second rig. 5 controller and thermal probes, also it uses a single 5.25 bay


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^oohh that's pretty! Nice job.
> 
> Guys, anyone recommand a fancontroller with 5 channels? I'm tired of the Bitfenix Recon. It looks nice, but on auto the fans keep spinning up to max and down the min over and over again. so I have to manually set the rpm everytime I start up my pc.
> 
> The program doesn't work either.


Lamptron makes the best controllers in my opinion,the one i have runs 36 watts per chan,it's a 4 chan and i can run atleast 4 fans per header or even more depending on fan volts....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah I know. Don't worry im not wasting money, I was just wondering on if I would get throttling?


Wink Wink,i'm sure you are just wondering.....Good game today on titanfall,hope we get to do it again soon....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Lamptron makes the best controllers in my opinion,the one i have runs 36 watts per chan,it's a 4 chan and i can run atleast 4 fans per header or even more depending on fan volts....


I can definitely vouch for that, used to own a Lamptron FC5, simple and very effective. They've also made a new product the CM-615 here http://www.lamptron.com/product/controllers/cm615/ which looks really good, it's fully touch interface and has 6 channels. Though it's a bit on the pricey end at around 80€.


----------



## Recr3ational

Reaper, I'm spending some time with my family tonight ( Mother's Day etc) but got a day off tomorrow plus I sorted out team speak so hopefully see you on it tomorrow mate?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Reaper, I'm spending some time with my family tonight ( Mother's Day etc) but got a day off tomorrow plus I sorted out team speak so hopefully see you on it tomorrow mate?


Just bought Titanfall here the other day so i'm ready to take a round as well if possible


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Just bought Titanfall here the other day so i'm ready to take a round as well if possible


Yeah sounds good man! I'm up for it.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Reaper, I'm spending some time with my family tonight ( Mother's Day etc) but got a day off tomorrow plus I sorted out team speak so hopefully see you on it tomorrow mate?


I forgot its mother day today because australia celebrate it in a different month ( may).....No problem,will see you when you are available,glad you got that teamspeak thing worked out....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Just bought Titanfall here the other day so i'm ready to take a round as well if possible


Come join the darkside







The more the merrier....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Come join the darkside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more the merrier....


I'm already on it, my profile picture says it all if you ever played Diablo II.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Not too sure you are on the darkside,did you get the free cookie....


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Not too sure you are on the darkside,did you get the free cookie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sure did


American style chocolate chip cookies are the best


----------



## Alxz

Is anyone willing to sell a Phobya 200 v1? haha i don't want to cut my case to fit the newer version ;-;

is there a way to place it withouy any modding? i've seen pics of 600ts with a v2 without modding but people say it must be cutted >:


----------



## scyf3r

case mod updated. Check my sig for link!


----------



## eclipsextreme

Oh yeah 2nd gpu picked up. Im excited getting closer. I also ordered some yellow paracord 550.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I can definitely vouch for that, used to own a Lamptron FC5, simple and very effective. They've also made a new product the CM-615 here http://www.lamptron.com/product/controllers/cm615/ which looks really good, it's fully touch interface and has 6 channels. Though it's a bit on the pricey end at around 80€.


The cw611 they made is slightly cheaper but can handle more fans per channel. 15w per channel for the cw615 and 36w per channel for the cw611. Both units come with pump control. There's also the sunbeamtech rheosmart 6 with 45w per channel for multiple fans per channel, but no swanky lcd touch screen.

The Daddie of fan controllers is the undisputed champion, the aquaero 6 fan controller. Full autonomous control if needed. With the ability to hook up more fans than any other.

Like all things, there is no such thing as "the best". All fan controllers have their plus and minus points. Only one with the aquaaero is the big hole it will leave in your bank account.

Also might just be a glitch in yiur software for the controller. Have yiu tried reinstalling the program to see if that cures it.

There is also some other control software you could try ti see if it sorts the problem.
http://www.phoebetria.com/


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> The cw611 they made is slightly cheaper but can handle more fans per channel. 15w per channel for the cw615 and 36w per channel for the cw611. Both units come with pump control. There's also the sunbeamtech rheosmart 6 with 45w per channel for multiple fans per channel, but no swanky lcd touch screen.
> 
> The Daddie of fan controllers is the undisputed champion, the aquaero 6 fan controller. Full autonomous control if needed. With the ability to hook up more fans than any other.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Like all things, there is no such thing as "the best". All fan controllers have their plus and minus points. Only one with the aquaaero is the big hole it will leave in your bank account.
> 
> Also might just be a glitch in yiur software for the controller. Have yiu tried reinstalling the program to see if that cures it.
> 
> There is also some other control software you could try ti see if it sorts the problem.
> http://www.phoebetria.com/


Yeah i saw that, it looks pretty sweet for it's price really. Also German technology is usually always top notch, usually so good that when something is not 120% perfect heads are going to roll for whoever made it







(that's an inside joke btw)

Also i think the last part i put in the spoiler is for Rec since he's the one who had troubles with his fan controller, i don't currently own one atm.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yeah i saw that, it looks pretty sweet for it's price really. Also German technology is usually always top notch, usually so good that when something is not 120% perfect heads are going to roll for whoever made it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's an inside joke btw)
> 
> Also i think the last part i put in the spoiler is for Rec since he's the one who had troubles with his fan controller, i don't currently own one atm.


Yeah i ditched a way of controlling fans, I decided just to use the 600T controller as a fan hub and ran all my fans at max.


----------



## welshy46

My bad @Anonymous Inc, I was reading the thread from my phone, it should have started with Sparkle original post. I'm pretty sure someone would be showered in sourkraut for not putting in 120% in any German firm. With the usual build quality and attention to detail from our German cousin's, you think they would be ruling Europe. Twice over








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^oohh that's pretty! Nice job.
> 
> Guys, anyone recommand a fancontroller with 5 channels? I'm tired of the Bitfenix Recon. It looks nice, but on auto the fans keep spinning up to max and down the min over and over again. so I have to manually set the rpm everytime I start up my pc.
> 
> The program doesn't work either.


If you haven't seen the earlier post. Here's a recap. The best all round fan controller is inevitably the most expensive. Only around 5-6 times as expensive as your current one, but it is the fan controller all fan controllers want to be when they grow up








Aquacomputer Aqua aero 6 XT

I've coveted this controller for a while, but living in a far flung outpost of the American global hegemony(UK). We don't get a lot of the sweeter pickings. Lamptron make some high quality units, I have one waiting to go into my other build. Not being able to lay hands on the Lamptron CW611 controller in the UK, I went with a Sunbeamtech rheosmat 6 for my 230T build. Which is actually 30w per channel, not 45w as I said earlier. Good job I'm trying to reduce my fan count down to tolerable audible levels









After going to the site it would appear they have a Lamptron CW611 in stock







very well made and quality looking fan plus pump controller. I'd have bought it, but I've got 3 others already and must show restraint







don't be surprised if it's gone by the weekend though









Anonymous Inc spotlighted Lamptrons CW615 which also has the look of the canines castanets. Looking at the specs, Bitfenix did a half decent job completely ripping off Lamptron with their CW615-a -like Recon, build quality withstanding of course.

I also found this site that does it's own version of Bifenix's control software, might be worth a look. http://www.phoebetria.com/ they have their own forum over there, hopefully someone has knowledge of the problem you are having with yours.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> My bad @Anonymous Inc, I was reading the thread from my phone, it should have started with Sparkle original post. I'm pretty sure someone would be showered in sourkraut for not putting in 120% in any German firm. With the usual build quality and attention to detail from our German cousin's, you think they would be ruling Europe. Twice over


No worries mate, i made a mistake as well it was Sparkles who had the problem haha, sometimes i forget to read who actually posts and who replies to them, i confused them.

And yeah haha Germans have a thing for perfection over anything else, they are the European equivalent of Japan basically (not mentioning the war lol) but they are really alike. And yeah the Germans could rule it over again, but then surely they wouldn't be a country afterwards lol, 2 wars is enough i think.

And well once it was actually the neighbor of Germany, Denmark who ruled a lot of Europe, we loved to annoy Britain and plunder them and such. We owned a lot of land as well, Norway, Iceland, parts of Sweden, parts of Germany and parts of Britain. We were once big, now we are a small pitiful country with too many people making the rules (i mean 176 parlament members) is a bit overboard and 14 parties or something like that. And oh to boot we also have the highest average tax rate in the world ranging anywhere between 40-60% tax and a 300% car tax, yeah so you know buying a car should be like buying 3 of them right........

Enough sour rambling for today haha sorry


----------



## welshy46

Let's hope no one goes for a third attempt, because it'll definitely be the last







Anyway let's enjoy Europe while we can, as things are only getting worse. Sometimes I wish I could be more like the reality TV watching Kardashian wanna be sheep and just be sleepwalked into the camps.

Anyhoo on a brighter and more orangy note. I got some more done with my, was temporary but I likes it so much I wanna keep it 230T build. Still some way to go till it's finished. It's on downloading Battlefield 4 though, so that's as finished as it needs to be for now


----------



## BlueLights

Hey all! Just finished building my new rig in my awesome 600t. Just thought I would join in, the 600t was great to work with. Lots of room and cable management was a breeze







very happy with this case. The H220 was a bit of a tight fit though. But I'm happy none the less. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Recr3ational

nice,
Wow that mobo is really low! You can actually have push/pull without modding!


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueLights*
> 
> Hey all! Just finished building my new rig in my awesome 600t. Just thought I would join in, the 600t was great to work with. Lots of room and cable management was a breeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very happy with this case. The H220 was a bit of a tight fit though. But I'm happy none the less. Let me know what you think!


Looks great! If you wanted you could put the fans on the opposite side of the mesh if you really found that you wanted more room to work with, but as Rec said, you can do push/pull without any modification and thats not easy with this case and mobo combinations for the top.


----------



## Recr3ational

Reaper, Me and Inc is waiting for you noob! Come online!


----------



## Radiant93

just staying OT.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> just staying OT.


That is very colorful, got any other pictures?


----------



## cyph3rz

I was wondering if I can replace the stock window on the 600T for a gorilla glass type of window. Unfortunately I've scratched my window a little from cleaning it over time and it's not scratch resistant. Is there any such thing as a scratch resistant replacement? Any feedback appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> I was wondering if I can replace the stock window on the 600T for a gorilla glass type of window. Unfortunately I've scratched my window a little from cleaning it over time and it's not scratch resistant. Is there any such thing as a scratch resistant replacement? Any feedback appreciated. Thanks!


Replacement no.
You'll have to make your own. Acrylics probably your best bet. Just make sure how you clean it lol. I just use a LCD screen wipe. Tends to work.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Replacement no.
> You'll have to make your own. Acrylics probably your best bet. Just make sure how you clean it lol. I just use a LCD screen wipe. Tends to work.


Yes, I do use a microfiber lens cloth for glasses and moisten the cloth with water a little before cleaning it but a few light scratches still showed up over time. I'll look into making a custom window with an acrylic. Thanks.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Yes, I do use a microfiber lens cloth for glasses and moisten the cloth with water a little before cleaning it but a few light scratches still showed up over time. I'll look into making a custom window with an acrylic. Thanks.


Once you have fitted your new and unscratched window, you could stick some of this over it to stop it getting scratched.

clear protective film


----------



## eclipsextreme

Not perfect but my first attempt at sleeving, used paracord 550 I got off amazon. I started out with a sata power cable cause it will be mostly hidden anyways


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nice updates here!

I'm getting frustrated at BF4 not because of all the probs (don't seem to notice them, just that the textures of the new Naval Strike maps seem slow to load) but I don't get better at it! I get worse at it


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice updates here!
> 
> I'm getting frustrated at BF4 not because of all the probs (don't seem to notice them, just that the textures of the new Naval Strike maps seem slow to load) but I don't get better at it! I get worse at it


join me and rec when we playing titanfall, I havnt touched BF4 since titanfall got released....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> join me and rec when we playing titanfall, I havnt touched BF4 since titanfall got released....


I suck even more at that








I just generally suck in mp games, yesterday was really bad though, those new maps are a sniper fest in TDM.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I suck even more at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just generally suck in mp games, yesterday was really bad though, those new maps are a sniper fest in TDM.


Trust me when rec and i and the other ocn members clan up it's all about fun,you should join us....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Trust me when rec and i and the other ocn members clan up it's all about fun,you should join us....


Yeah Reaper isn't very good either so it doesnt matter if you cant play


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Haahaa, good one Rec









Well if I see you guys play and I have time I'll join you (don't have a mic though)


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice updates here!
> 
> I'm getting frustrated at BF4 not because of all the probs (don't seem to notice them, just that the textures of the new Naval Strike maps seem slow to load) but I don't get better at it! I get worse at it


I've had some really fun problems in ESO since the early access period opened up 3 days ago.

Like, I logged with my username and password and when the game loaded I was actually logged into someone else's account and I could access all of their characters.

That was a fun day.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

That looks like fun









Check this out, it's a gamer girl with a youtube channel that got a new case => The glorious 600T, I do feel that she kinda put that glorious case into hell. What why! That cable management, itx? really














Maybe I should start a youtube channel, would people watch my noob girl gameplay







haha


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out, it's a gamer girl with a youtube channel that got a new case => The glorious 600T, I do feel that she kinda put that glorious case into hell. What why! That cable management, itx? really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should start a youtube channel, would people watch my noob girl gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Thats a good idea. Youtube loves a girl playing games. No matter the skills.Who knows, you might get partnered.. Just dont forget about us.

That case is way overkill for her rig lol.

If that was me i would die from all the cables lol


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

My pc building skills will be a bit better though








Damn I'm still recovering from watching that vid!

If I do that I probably need to put some commentary on there, gonna have to buy a mic/headset.

More costs








Haven't looked at fancontrollers yet. Why does that stupid Bitfenix recon controller not work properly argh.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pc building skills will be a bit better though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I'm still recovering from watching that vid!
> 
> If I do that I probably need to put some commentary on there, gonna have to buy a mic/headset.
> 
> More costs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't looked at fancontrollers yet. Why does that stupid Bitfenix recon controller not work properly argh.


Just buy a normal headset. ITs the content that matters lol.
My Recon Works ? wahts up with it?


----------



## eclipsextreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out, it's a gamer girl with a youtube channel that got a new case => The glorious 600T, I do feel that she kinda put that glorious case into hell. What why! That cable management, itx? really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should start a youtube channel, would people watch my noob girl gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Ack! Why? Good components but why a 600t for a itx board? And a 1500w psu and poor cable management on such a great case.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Ack! Why? Good components but why a 600t for a itx board? And a 1500w psu and poor cable management on such a great case.


Obviously just a gamer. And probably has a lot of money lol. Not like us. We're all enthusiasts.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out, it's a gamer girl with a youtube channel that got a new case => The glorious 600T, I do feel that she kinda put that glorious case into hell. What why! That cable management, itx? really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should start a youtube channel, would people watch my noob girl gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out, it's a gamer girl with a youtube channel that got a new case => The glorious 600T, I do feel that she kinda put that glorious case into hell. What why! That cable management, itx? really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should start a youtube channel, would people watch my noob girl gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out, it's a gamer girl with a youtube channel that got a new case => The glorious 600T, I do feel that she kinda put that glorious case into hell. What why! That cable management, itx? really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should start a youtube channel, would people watch my noob girl gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Haha I made the exact same case transition. I have to say though, so many things wrong with her build.... Holy crap... 4770(non-k) in a Z87 board, ITX in a huge mid tower, and a 1500W psu. She is also building on the carpet with a cat that just wants to be in the case too. Oh and I have to say my favorite part of the whole thing is her comment about the grommets and their cable management whatever while there is a HUGE HOLE RIGHT NEXT TO THE BOARD







Can we also talk about how she makes a few comments about cable management and she used less than 5 zip ties and left the cables in the front









Anyway, SpArkLeS, if you did something similar (youtube channel, twitch, etc.), I'm sure you could definitely do better


----------



## welshy46

Do it @-SpArkLeS- show the you tube hate brigade the ladies are just as adept at turning out smexy pc builds. If you search about on there, there is a serious amount of fail coming from the male camp as well.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Do it, I would subscibe....


----------



## Mergatroid

Be nice now. I'm inviting her here, maybe we can help her out.


----------



## Buttsy

Hey peeps!!!

Been MIA for a few weeks with my holidays and all. Just about got my new side panel finished, just the 3 fan holes to cut out now. I made a slight detour on holidays and made a clear side panel for mrfocal. Been keeping up with you all on my mobile tho.

Hey Rec, how did you go with your 120mm rad?

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'll do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, finally took some decent pics from my pc!
> 
> Still on the do to list =>
> 
> *Cut new black acrylic panel to cover the 5,25" bays
> *Sleeving!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Loooooooove your final build Sparkles! It's looking damn fine! Those colours are just so smexy! All that hard work paid off, that is one good looking build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Not perfect but my first attempt at sleeving, used paracord 550 I got off amazon. I started out with a sata power cable cause it will be mostly hidden anyways
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your build is coming along nicely man









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Be nice now. I'm inviting her here, maybe we can help her out.


That sounds like a fantastic idea man. Any Graphite owner is welcome to become a member of our family!







I like her build, we all have our own tastes, thats the best part about being enthusiasts


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Do it, I would subscibe....


I would also subscribe. It would probably be one of the few youtube channels I would actually watch haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Be nice now. I'm inviting her here, maybe we can help her out.


Definitely a good plan. Always great to help other builders with their stuff. Even better if they join the graphite club haha


----------



## Recr3ational

Do you know there's a 760T club? Another one? Are we going to get raided and killed?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I personally prefer designated club for cases/cpu's and graphic cards....There is a 900D/800D/750D/650D/350D club,then my 750D,i find it better to have a single club for a case,so you dnt have to go through pages of other cases just to see what you want....


----------



## Recr3ational

And off topics are allowed.

Oh update on my rig, cut some new acrylic yesterday for the psu cover. As I broke the other one.

And I'm adding a new pump and the 120 back


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Make sure these updates dont stop you from getting on titanfall....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Make sure these updates dont stop you from getting on titanfall....


Nah dude have to wait for my pump first


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Well it's almost 11.30 pm now so i'm off to bed,see ya in the morning on origin....Ohhhhh and try and get andrew to join us....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Good luck Rec!

Prepare to laugh

=> 




Need to figure out the settings, can't play ultra anymore coz I only have 20fps








Used high settings @ 1440p ingame and set fraps to 720p and 30fps.

Gonna try setting bf to 1080p on high and recording @ 1080p.









I've been looking at headsets and mics


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Was just about to hit the sack,now i;m watching your gameplay....









Ohhhh also the first to comment....hehehehe....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

sorry haha, you can go to sleep now, also thank you


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Do you know there's a 760T club? Another one? Are we going to get raided and killed?


Not if we raid them first! I hear they have doughnuts and hot cocoa on Thursday mornings. We should hit them then.

I'm about done with Elder Scrolls Online and it just had it's official launch last night at midnight. During the 5 day early access something happened to the login servers and when I logged in with my username and password I ended up in someone else's account. He had a lot of gold too, but I was nice. Shame the guy who logged into my account wasn't as nice though. That was strike 1.

Then last night on the last evening of early access before the midnight launch event, the game launcher decided to delete my game client files and I had to go through a 32 GB download and reinstall during the same time frame all of the other 250,000+ players were trying to download and install the client. That was strike 2.

Then Zenimax had a billing issue and went ahead and charged thousands of credit cards the first month's subscription fees before the 30 days of free access that came with the game box was over. Strike 3.

I managed to go to bed last night without uninstalling the game because the game play itself has been fine for me, but damn if all these problems aren't infuriating.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Was just about to hit the sack,now i;m watching your gameplay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh also the first to comment....hehehehe....


It would appear you were first, after someone of great insight and knowledge. I can't imagine who it was. Most likely an Englishman







I think I'll be taking some of that advise on board myself.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
Should we all team up and make a youtube channel?
You dont really see like a massive team owning a youtube channel? We could all play different games :O

Or we could all play with sparkles. + help her with her channel?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Haha I made the exact same case transition. I have to say though, so many things wrong with her build.... Holy crap... 4770(non-k) in a Z87 board, ITX in a huge mid tower, and a 1500W psu. She is also building on the carpet with a cat that just wants to be in the case too. Oh and I have to say my favorite part of the whole thing is her comment about the grommets and their cable management whatever while there is a HUGE HOLE RIGHT NEXT TO THE BOARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we also talk about how she makes a few comments about cable management and she used less than 5 zip ties and left the cables in the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, SpArkLeS, if you did something similar (youtube channel, twitch, etc.), I'm sure you could definitely do better


Yeah I've been subscribed to Melonie's channel for a long time and I do find her lack of PC building skills kind of cute actually because she just doesn't care. You should see her old Storm Scout build. As for building on the carpet, yeah it's not ideal but I've build lots of PC's on the carpet mainly being in places that I just wasn't able to build anywhere else and have yet to experience any problems with static killing components. As for her component choices I think she's sponsored by EVGA and Razer as she gets a lot of free stuff from them. I doubt she paid for any of the components she used.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Good luck Rec!
> 
> Prepare to laugh
> 
> =>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to figure out the settings, can't play ultra anymore coz I only have 20fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used high settings @ 1440p ingame and set fraps to 720p and 30fps.
> 
> Gonna try setting bf to 1080p on high and recording @ 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at headsets and mics


Well if you had an nVidia GPU you could try out Shadowplay I've heard it should be much lighter on the GPU when recording, haven't yet tried it myself but it looks good. Also the file size for the recordings are much smaller and still around the same quality. Else there is DXtory which is another alternative, which also only works for recording games in OpenGL/DirectX here http://exkode.com/dxtory-features-en.html though i don't think the full version is free, but there is always torrents








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> Should we all team up and make a youtube channel?
> You dont really see like a massive team owning a youtube channel? We could all play different games :O
> 
> Or we could all play with sparkles. + help her with her channel?


That could be awesome actually, but there is a lot of those kinds of channels on YouTube already, but it's a cool idea nonetheless. And what i mean with there being a lot of those channels is really that there is a network where lots of channels just team up. Like Polaris (used to be called The Game Station) and The Yogscast which in terms is owned by another bigger company called Maker studios. But either way could be fun for sure


----------



## Recr3ational

I love the yogcast, also sparkles, you could use MSI afterburners in game recording. I use if with Titanfall when me, reaper and the clan play. The only problem is that is a bit limited with recording mic. Sound is good though. + it doesn't hurt the frames.


----------



## EliteReplay

any news on the replacemnet 600T?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> any news on the replacemnet 600T?


I like you. You are keen. We are alike.

June/July dude. I know it's hard to be patience.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I like you. You are keen. We are alike.
> 
> June/July dude. I know it's hard to be patience.


well i know that already... im asking any other thing that may be of interest?

a leak picture maybe?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well i know that already... im asking any other thing that may be of interest?
> 
> a leak picture maybe?


No







I've been looking.
Thing is we don't know what it's called.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking.
> Thing is we don't know what it's called.


I keep telling myself I want the ITX version George had talked about but then I realize I would have to switch to Intel. Then I remember that DDR4 is on the horizon and it's all just a waiting game haha


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I keep telling myself I want the ITX version George had talked about but then I realize I would have to switch to Intel. Then I remember that DDR4 is on the horizon and it's all just a waiting game haha


Can't we just stay as it is? I don't want to spend anymore money


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I keep telling myself I want the ITX version George had talked about but then I realize I would have to switch to Intel. Then I remember that DDR4 is on the horizon and it's all just a waiting game haha
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just stay as it is? I don't want to spend anymore money
Click to expand...

Right? So many things I want to upgrade/spend more money on but I have no money to spend. I just got a new keyboard for Christmas and now I'm trying to justify buying another one for my laptop because I want to play with new switches. Never ending cycle.


----------



## Ice Reign

That's the best thing about building PCs for other people. You play around with their hardware and "scratch the itch" for a few weeks/months and you don't have to murder your wallet. lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Guyssss.
I was just about to buy the pump and it ran our of stock! NOOOOOO! I literally just swore really loudly at work. Lol.

Anyone recommend me a d5 bay res pump please.

Oh and it was the xspc d5 that ran out


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Do you know there's a 760T club? Another one? Are we going to get raided and killed?


Pffffttt......please. We have over 2.2 million views. We run this.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Pffffttt......please. We have over 2.2 million views. We run this.


Damn Straight.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guyssss.
> I was just about to buy the pump and it ran our of stock! NOOOOOO! I literally just swore really loudly at work. Lol.
> 
> Anyone recommend me a d5 bay res pump please.
> 
> Oh and it was the xspc d5 that ran out


http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-Laing-D5-Vario-without-Front-Cover_31731.html

http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-Nylon-Dual-525-Reservoir-Inc-Laing-D5-VarioTacho-Black_29802.html


----------



## Recr3ational

Oh dude, thanks for that bought it








You're my best friend right now. I forgot about the xspc store.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> That's the best thing about building PCs for other people. You play around with their hardware and "scratch the itch" for a few weeks/months and you don't have to murder your wallet. lol


If I had people to build for on a regular basis you better believe I would do so happily. Unfortunately, I have no one to build for and if I had to guess the next build I do for someone will be a low end internet browsing machine. Definitely not enough to "scratch the itch" unfortunately.


----------



## welshy46

No probs man, glad to help. I have one their D5 photons with the vario pump. Top choice.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> No probs man, glad to help. I have one their D5 photons with the vario pump. Top choice.


Sweet! I have the 720 at the moment. It's perfectly fine but I have a second rig that needs a pump so I thought I'll upgrade mine


----------



## Corbenvero

Hello, there is my contribution :

My Case Mod' :

600T White

Cover With Leather.













To be continue









My Facebook https://www.facebook.com/macetpc

Corben


----------



## eclipsextreme

Right on looking good man. I am definitely curious to see how your build turns out


----------



## Corbenvero

Hello eclipsextreme,

Thank you for your visit. The workblog continues on facebook and I would place here the last pictures, when i shall have finish.

Happy than you like .

Corben


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Oohh a leather covered 600t interior, fancy


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbenvero*
> 
> Hello, there is my contribution :
> 
> Corben


By all that is holy, he's skinned Dickinson.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xhgkpi0yz4y3mos/Dicko2.jpg


----------



## Alxz

Hi guys







does anyone knows any UV colored tubing without plastizicer problems :


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone knows any UV colored tubing without plastizicer problems :


PrimoChill's Advanced LRT Line has some UV tubing that doesn't have problems. Just makes sure its the Advanced LRT. Its stiffer to work with but that's the trade off. You can have nice soft tubing with plastizicer problems, or stiff tube without.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Argh! Fraps won't record anymore. Tried afterburner, not recording either and not getting info ingame either.


----------



## Recr3ational

I have that issue sometimes. I have to leave afterburner open, or just reopen afterburner and it fixes my issues.

Also what's with this club? Dead?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yes it's been very quiet in here









No more upgrades for me now though









Gonna get a new headphone, don't know which yet though.


----------



## Mav3rek

finally!


----------



## Mav3rek

I even found a solution for the airflow problem with the top-cover












The application for a patent is in work


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbenvero*
> 
> Hello, there is my contribution :
> 
> My Case Mod' :
> 
> 600T White
> 
> Cover With Leather.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be continue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Facebook https://www.facebook.com/macetpc
> 
> Corben


That's a great idea! Very original. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mav3rek*
> 
> I even found a solution for the airflow problem with the top-cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The application for a patent is in work


Awesome! Definitely make sure to post progress pics!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yes it's been very quiet in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more upgrades for me now though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna get a new headphone, don't know which yet though.


Surprisingly quiet.... Also, what are you looking at as far as budget goes?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I have that issue sometimes. I have to leave afterburner open, or just reopen afterburner and it fixes my issues.
> 
> Also what's with this club? Dead?












I'm not dead but i have done absolutely nothing to my PC in ages







Life is getting in the way!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Darkcyde

*OP UPDATED:*

Welcome to all the new members! I've added links to the Corsair product page for each case. Just click the case pics in the OP!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dead but i have done absolutely nothing to my PC in ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is getting in the way!
> 
> Hope everyone is well


Hope you okay dude. Haven't seen you on Facebook for a while. I mean the whole club is dead nobody's talking.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Awesome! Definitely make sure to post progress pics!
> Surprisingly quiet.... Also, what are you looking at as far as budget goes?


I've got a list:

* AKG K701
* Sennheiser HD600
* Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250Ohm
* Philips Fidelio X1
* Ultrasone Pro 900

The price varies alot on some models, I might get 2 one with a more neutral sound like the K701 and the HD600 and a fun bassy one like the other 3.

More offtopic, I seem to be getting slighty better @ BF4 (wooot)

Ontopic: rawr smexy 760T!

I'm gonna pull out my fancontroller and smash it on the floor, than I'm gonna pick it up and throw it out of the window


----------



## keesgelder

Hello everyone,

It's been a while since I posted, but it's time to pick up the pace as I got this 760T in the mail last Tuesday. It appears they're starting to arrive in stores in Europe, I checked every day for the last two months and it finally came in







. I finally managed to find some time to throw in some parts, here are some quick phone pictures:











It was a rather pleasurable build so far. I really like the window, the stealth optical slot, the SSD mounting options, the general layout and most of all the looks in general. Minor annoyances so far: the rear panel is closed the same way as the front window, and depends on some rather weak magnets (you'll have to tie your cables down properly). I personally don't like how the rear fan looks either, I would have preferred another led one like the ones in front. Do I like it better than my trusty old 600T? Really hard to tell. Because of the window I'm tempted to say yes, but the 600T still feels like a timeless classic to me







. Main reason to purchase this one was to have some better options for a custom loop; next thing on my list is to look for parts







.

If anyone has any questions whatsoever, feel free to ask.

Regards


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I posted, but it's time to pick up the pace as I got this 760T in the mail last Tuesday. It appears they're starting to arrive in stores in Europe, I checked every day for the last two months and it finally came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I finally managed to find some time to throw in some parts, here are some quick phone pictures:


I've moved you from the 600T list to the 760T list. Build looks good.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I've got a list:
> 
> * AKG K701
> * Sennheiser HD600
> * Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250Ohm
> * Philips Fidelio X1
> * Ultrasone Pro 900
> 
> The price varies alot on some models, I might get 2 one with a more neutral sound like the K701 and the HD600 and a fun bassy one like the other 3.
> 
> More offtopic, I seem to be getting slighty better @ BF4 (wooot)
> 
> Ontopic: rawr smexy 760T!
> 
> I'm gonna pull out my fancontroller and smash it on the floor, than I'm gonna pick it up and throw it out of the window


Oh, all awesome choices! I personally want to get my hands on the HE-400s (or 400is if they get here anytime soon) or the HD650s.


----------



## Jeronbernal

So I'm currently trying to get the 760T... So I guess there is stock in UK, and Asia, still trying to find a site that can ship internationally to the United States and checkout via PayPal with quick shipping/processing, my order through Amazon.com is stuffing, and Newegg.com is still on pre-order, anyone have any ideas? I have all my parts for the case, and all my gfs parts, we need both white and black 760T's, I've also checked ncix, no dice. Anyone?


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I've got a list:
> 
> * AKG K701
> * Sennheiser HD600
> * Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250Ohm
> * Philips Fidelio X1
> * Ultrasone Pro 900
> 
> The price varies alot on some models, I might get 2 one with a more neutral sound like the K701 and the HD600 and a fun bassy one like the other 3.
> 
> More offtopic, I seem to be getting slighty better @ BF4 (wooot)
> 
> Ontopic: rawr smexy 760T!
> 
> I'm gonna pull out my fancontroller and smash it on the floor, than I'm gonna pick it up and throw it out of the window


I just recently purchased the DT990 Pro 250ohm for $140. Definitely an upgrade over my modded Sennheiser 555. Make sure you are able to properly drive whichever headphone you decide on.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I just recently purchased the DT990 Pro 250ohm for $140. Definitely an upgrade over my modded Sennheiser 555. Make sure you are able to properly drive whichever headphone you decide on.


Yep, I've got a Xonar Essence STX, might upgrade to an external amp/dac in the future but happy with the soundcard for now. Why did I discover the world of audio too, pc isn't expensive enough


----------



## Shadowline2553

Finally... gonna put my new monster together tomorrow... any advice you guys?


----------



## Mav3rek

UPDATE
the other parts arrived !

I can post some more pictures of the progress if u want.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Yeah man post some pics


----------



## Joeychgo

As someone waiting for availability to become part of the club, I have a 760T question...

How long is the USB 3 front panel cable? I am going to need to plug it into the 3.0 IO connections. I have a 10in converter cable, but im quite concerned that wont be enough to reach to the middle of the IO shield where my 3.0 ports are.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Woot woot I finally ordered my cpu. My 600t computer should finally be in operation on monday when my 3770k arrives.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeychgo*
> 
> As someone waiting for availability to become part of the club, I have a 760T question...
> 
> How long is the USB 3 front panel cable? I am going to need to plug it into the 3.0 IO connections. I have a 10in converter cable, but im quite concerned that wont be enough to reach to the middle of the IO shield where my 3.0 ports are.


I'm assuming they should be long enough especially since you have have a 10inch adapter, I've noticed with all my corsair cases, the usb3.0 header is always so long that it messes with my cable management, so much that I either cut it shorter and sleeve it, or weave it back and forth from the zip tie mounts in the back panel


----------



## Jeronbernal

So... Overclockers.co.uk has some 760t's, but I'm in the states, what do you guys think would get to me faster? Waiting for it to release on Amazon/Newegg in the states, or order it from the UK?


----------



## Recr3ational

To do,
Add 360 and 120 rad
Changed to new pump. And redo psu cover







starting tomorrow


----------



## Shadowline2553

Okay all done... but the rad is a bit prominent... couldn't fit inside the case so it is on top and the top cover don't fit... but otherwise... epic!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Pics of your build so far?

Here's a pic of my old 600t lol


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Okay all done... but the rad is a bit prominent... couldn't fit inside the case so it is on top and the top cover don't fit... but otherwise... epic!


Good work







any pictures?


----------



## Shadowline2553

Yep... hafta install Photoshop first.


----------



## Jeronbernal

got alot of stuff im trying to push off. check it







http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-2103734/sale-ekwaterblocks-bitspowerfittings-maximusvigene-cheap-dirt.html


----------



## Jeronbernal

So between this Graphite forum and the 760t forum, which would be the official thread?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Official forums are Mod Editor approved and state (Official). Its done so we don't have 50 forums talking about the same thing.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

A slight correction the editors deal with making threads official not the mods.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Well here are the pics I took while putting it together.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Amazon just changed their release date for the 760T to "usually ships 3 to 5 weeks", newegg's still sitting at the same date, i have preorders at both, i'll keep you guys updated


----------



## Shadowline2553

Here is the rig up and running.


----------



## Recr3ational

wrong thread sorry lol..


----------



## Devildog83

I noticed some of ya'll have the 760T already, could anyone give me the distance between the top of the motherboard and the top of the case please.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Here is the rig up and running.


Awesome looking rig you got there!







sure is a beast! But i do feel some more cable managing really would do this build justice, I at least would like to se it a bit more cleaned up


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Awesome looking rig you got there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure is a beast! But i do feel some more cable managing really would do this build justice, I at least would like to se it a bit more cleaned up


I agree, little bit of work should make it looks multiple times better. It's a good base, looks nice.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Update on 760T in US.

I spoke to a corsair rep on the phone to get some payment stuff for some orders through their site.

The rep says that the Graphite 760T will not be sold on the corsair site until early/mid may.

i asked him about newegg's and amazon's preorders, and he said they might possibly get theirs first, sometimes they get some of their components before the actual corsair warehouse does.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Here is the rig up and running.


Wow, that was really fast. Nice job.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Todays package!










My 600t is running. Still need a ssd and faster ram.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Awesome looking rig you got there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure is a beast! But i do feel some more cable managing really would do this build justice, I at least would like to se it a bit more cleaned up


Most of my issues with cables up front is my NZXT USB Multiplexor hub, http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX32112. This things gives me more headers, that I need. One for the PSU (Corsair AX860i) Front Panel Headers, and my card reader... trust me I tried to tidy that up even more.


----------



## Recr3ational

Eclipse, nice you have the costa Ricas, it seems (to me) that those batch literally owns! Tell me what your overclockability is like.

My Malaysian batch is slightly on the hot side.

Edit: just saw that it's a 3770k not a 4770k. I'm tired, sorry lol.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Eclipse, nice you have the costa Ricas, it seems (to me) that those batch literally owns! Tell me what your overclockability is like.
> 
> My Malaysian batch is slightly on the hot side.
> 
> Edit: just saw that it's a 3770k not a 4770k. I'm tired, sorry lol.


My 4770k is a Costa Rica! haven't OCed it yet though and it is really cool, barely sees 40c when I am gaming.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Has anybody ever created a modded top screen for our case, to support a top mount rad and push pull fans?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Has anybody ever created a modded top screen for our case, to support a top mount rad and push pull fans?


As in cut open the mesh to have fans/rad go through it? If so, then I know that Solonowarion (sp?) did that in his 600T build log at some point.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> My 4770k is a Costa Rica! haven't OCed it yet though and it is really cool, barely sees 40c when I am gaming.


Man. Wanna swap








Overclock it dude? I've seen some crazy voltages on Costa Ricas. Mine can push 4.6. Barely with really high voltage. I've seen most costa Ricas go 4.7, 4.8 at a lower voltage than my 4.5.

Thing is I asked around at the Haswell club. They said it doesn't matter what batch it's from, but with the evidence I've seen with Costa Rica vs Malaysians, it owns.

With the top rad, if you cut the supporting mesh, you can shove a 360 up there easy. Just buy a decent thin one.


----------



## Jeronbernal

failed my 2nd delid lol. 

1st one wasnt as bad, just threw it after at the wall and it bounced on the floor. so thats why its so scratched


----------



## Recr3ational

Jesus Christ,
How have you got the money to be throwing intel CPUs at the wall lol.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> failed my 2nd delid lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st one wasnt as bad, just threw it after at the wall and it bounced on the floor. so thats why its so scratched


Wow, there's a $300 "oops"....


----------



## Jeronbernal

I threw it after ripping my hair out finding out it won't post lol, my friend next to me was just pale as a ghost


----------



## Jeronbernal

During this test of "what proc works best" batch wise with haswell. From personal experience it doesn't matter if it's from Malaysia, Puerto Rico, or Costa Rica, they're all hot as a oven. (couldn't think of a word to replace the usual), don't oc very well either. Unless I just get really bad luck, between me and a couple friends in seattle, about, 20 samples, they're all whack -___- atleast in our area lol not to say that there isn't the Golden chip out there. But I'm far from golden. Lol


----------



## welshy46

Asus did their own testing on the 4770k, found this exert in an article on overclocking the 4770k to 5GHz on a ROG board. From personal experience I couldn't get my first 4770k to run at even 4.6GHz without it immediately blue screening on start up. Luckily I managed to kill the thing within a week and the second one can run quite nicely at 4.8GHz, all be it with a good whack of volts 1.45.

Not had much time to fiddle about with it to see if I can get anymore, and with it already needing 1.45v, I don't expect much more from it. anyhoo, here' the exert from the article and a link to it.

_Of the processors ASUS has tested, 70% hit 4.5GHz, 30% reached 4.6GHz, and 20% made 4.7GHz. Only 10% were stable at 4.8GHz. Heat is reportedly the limiting factor, and Asus recommends using a dual-fan water cooler to prevent thermal throttling past about 4.5GHz or 1.25V. Going beyond 1.35V is apparently problematic even for high-end water coolers._

5GHz 4670K/4770K Overclocking Guide On Maximus VI Formula

I've put the article in my sig in case anyone wants to try it at a later stage. It's intended for the maximus VI formula, but anyone with a different mobo can get the jist from it.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Okay I've hit 4.4 and I think I am gonna leave it there for a while. Hits over 65c at full blast.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Okay I've hit 4.4 and I think I am gonna leave it there for a while. Hits over 65c at full blast.


Sorry to hear that. Have a read of the overclocking article in my sig for the 4770k in a MVIF, might help or you might have got one of theless capable 4770k's. Mine got to 4.8GHz in the MVIF, it's in a gigabyte z87 oc at the minute and blue screens at 4.6GHz even after delidding.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Okay I've hit 4.4 and I think I am gonna leave it there for a while. Hits over 65c at full blast.


What's your cache ratio? Everyone at the haswell club has said that if you put that down you can push your clock higher.

My cache is at like 34, and I can achieve 4.5 with 1.3.


----------



## keesgelder

I ordered an AF140 LED fan (white, obviously) for the rear of my 760T. Already looks a lot better in my opinion.

I know, the lighting is different and this time I did not remove my wonderful spongebob poster from the wall, but here's a quick comparison:


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Yep, that's definitely a nice case. Corsair did a good job on it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ Yep, that's definitely a nice case. Corsair did a good job on it.


Definitely. I'm very curious to see what they do with a true 600T revision (both small and large)


----------



## eclipsextreme

That 760 is awesome! I love that side panel and how the two 140s in the front look. I just got my 600t build running this week and man I want a 760 now


----------



## Gyrael

The fact that the 5.25" bays are still not modular in the 760T is a killer for me. That and all that plastic front of them. It looks pretty bland and cheap. Otherwise it does look really nice.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I like the look of the 760T minus some small things, well the the front is just plain ugly and makes it cheap looking








Also the latch on the side to open that nice sidepanel, why did it have to be that big?

On a sidenote, why do I want to spent money again.








Got 2 virtual shopping carts waiting for me to press the checkout button


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I like the look of the 760T minus some small things, well the the front is just plain ugly and makes it cheap looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the latch on the side to open that nice sidepanel, why did it have to be that big?
> 
> On a sidenote, why do I want to spent money again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 virtual shopping carts waiting for me to press the checkout button


Seeing as the Asgard 2 is only an Amp, do you have a DAC already? Also, why DT990s and HD600s at the same time?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Seeing as the Asgard 2 is only an Amp, do you have a DAC already? Also, why DT990s and HD600s at the same time?


I've got a Xonar Essence STX in my 600T and would use the Dac from that and the Asgard 2 as Amp, later this year would be getting the bifrost as dac.

Well the HD600's would be the more neutral headphone and the DT990 Pro more bassy for that fun sound. At least that's how I interpreted it


----------



## Recr3ational

Nice, Sparkles, have you bought a mic? So you can play with us lot?

Also I' ve bought a monitor mount, 2 adjustable table legs and thinking about buying the QNIX monitor

Oh oh, and i got a 360 rad, raystorm, and a new pump. Got another computer to do this week too








Just waiting for a gpu block.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Seeing as the Asgard 2 is only an Amp, do you have a DAC already? Also, why DT990s and HD600s at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Xonar Essence STX in my 600T and would use the Dac from that and the Asgard 2 as Amp, later this year would be getting the bifrost as dac.
> 
> Well the HD600's would be the more neutral headphone and the DT990 Pro more bassy for that fun sound. At least that's how I interpreted it
Click to expand...

Ah, fair enough. I would check out the headphone/earphone club here on OCN and see what they would suggest as well (before you pull the trigger that is). In my personal opinion, I would go for an external DAC and Amp and then one pair of headphones that satisfy both of those criteria so instead of buying two pairs for 429 you can get 1 pair for the same price and maximize performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Nice, Sparkles, have you bought a mic? So you can play with us lot?
> 
> Also I' ve bought a monitor mount, 2 adjustable table legs and thinking about buying the QNIX monitor
> 
> Oh oh, and i got a 360 rad, raystorm, and a new pump. Got another computer to do this week too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for a gpu block.


Wait, so are you building a new computer or are you just replacing more of your loop already?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, fair enough. I would check out the headphone/earphone club here on OCN and see what they would suggest as well (before you pull the trigger that is). In my personal opinion, I would go for an external DAC and Amp and then one pair of headphones that satisfy both of those criteria so instead of buying two pairs for 429 you can get 1 pair for the same price and maximize performance.
> Wait, so are you building a new computer or are you just replacing more of your loop already?


Both, I got new stuff for my 600T and I got another rig coming up. No log for this one. But it's going to be under water too


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, fair enough. I would check out the headphone/earphone club here on OCN and see what they would suggest as well (before you pull the trigger that is). In my personal opinion, I would go for an external DAC and Amp and then one pair of headphones that satisfy both of those criteria so instead of buying two pairs for 429 you can get 1 pair for the same price and maximize performance.
> Wait, so are you building a new computer or are you just replacing more of your loop already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both, I got new stuff for my 600T and I got another rig coming up. No log for this one. But it's going to be under water too
Click to expand...

Ah, nice! So what did you get for the 600T? Just what you said in the log or did you get more? Also, details on the new rig?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I've got a Xonar Essence STX in my 600T and would use the Dac from that and the Asgard 2 as Amp, later this year would be getting the bifrost as dac.
> 
> Well the HD600's would be the more neutral headphone and the DT990 Pro more bassy for that fun sound. At least that's how I interpreted it


I'm pretty sure there's no point in adding an amp to your sound card. It already has one. I would personally just get an O2+ODAC combo, which is also cheaper.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Nice, Sparkles, have you bought a mic? So you can play with us lot?
> 
> Also I' ve bought a monitor mount, 2 adjustable table legs and thinking about buying the QNIX monitor
> 
> Oh oh, and i got a 360 rad, raystorm, and a new pump. Got another computer to do this week too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for a gpu block.


No mic, since my computer doesn't seem to want to capture gameplay I'm not getting one. Really getting into audio, so decided to upgrade the headphones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, fair enough. I would check out the headphone/earphone club here on OCN and see what they would suggest as well (before you pull the trigger that is). In my personal opinion, I would go for an external DAC and Amp and then one pair of headphones that satisfy both of those criteria so instead of buying two pairs for 429 you can get 1 pair for the same price and maximize performance.
> Wait, so are you building a new computer or are you just replacing more of your loop already?


Yeah, I'm asking on head-fi, they say the same thing.








There's no shop around here where I can go and listen, bummer. they just have a few portable headphones on display in some stores.

I really want to get the HD600 because it really seems like the headphone to have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's no point in adding an amp to your sound card. It already has one. I would personally just get an O2+ODAC combo, which is also cheaper.


Well according to some guys on head-fi, the o2/odac is about the same audio quality as my essence stx card.

That's why I would first get the Schiit Asgard 2 and later (saving up) the Schiit Bifrost dac.

I'll quit talking offtopic now, back to 600t!

I should really start my sleeving again, but ouch my fingers don't want too


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> No mic, since my computer doesn't seem to want to capture gameplay I'm not getting one. Really getting into audio, so decided to upgrade the headphones.
> Yeah, I'm asking on head-fi, they say the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no shop around here where I can go and listen, bummer. they just have a few portable headphones on display in some stores.
> 
> I really want to get the HD600 because it really seems like the headphone to have.
> Well according to some guys on head-fi, the o2/odac is about the same audio quality as my essence stx card.
> 
> That's why I would first get the Schiit Asgard 2 and later (saving up) the Schiit Bifrost dac.
> 
> I'll quit talking offtopic now, back to 600t!
> 
> I should really start my sleeving again, but ouch my fingers don't want too


Extensions ftw!


----------



## Devildog83

Well I guess I won't be joining, I got impatient and ordered the 750D instead.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Well I guess I won't be joining, I got impatient and ordered the 750D instead.


Nice choice....


----------



## Jeronbernal

I was about to order the 750d myself aswell because I thought the bottom would allow me to add a 4th radiator, but turns out those slots get blocked if you have a front radiator or vice versa, so I figured I'd just wait. Decisions decisions lol

I saw the pic in last page where the guy used a led white fan in the rear, I wish I was keeping my led fans, but seems like there is no legitimate static pressure fan with led's


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I was about to order the 750d myself aswell because I thought the bottom would allow me to add a 4th radiator, but turns out those slots get blocked if you have a front radiator or vice versa, so I figured I'd just wait. Decisions decisions lol
> 
> I saw the pic in last page where the guy used a led white fan in the rear, I wish I was keeping my led fans, but seems like there is no legitimate static pressure fan with led's


what rad would you be using in the 750D,i had a front and bottom 240 rad no problem (both 35mm xspc) but i have seen alphacool 240/45mm used in bottom and front also....As long as you have a psu of about 160 you will be fine,the bottom rad fits with my AX 860....


----------



## Jeronbernal

Did you have fans on both front and bottom radiators? I have the alphacool St30 and a ut45 I'd plan on using if on the front and bottom, but with the 760t there's only one bottom fan mount and I think my psu will be too long I think it's 200mm the ax1200i.

I also bought a st30 360 for the top but now I'm wondering if I should have gotten the xt45 360, I hear I'll be able to push pull still with that.

In the 750D will a 120mm rad fit in the rear exhaust with the inlet/outlets downwards? I want to put use to it aswell, but of course with just push or pull on top. If you look at my sig rig the 350d build I was hoping to make the loop similar to that, but reverse both rear 120 and front 240 so the Ports are downwards, for sake of draining. Although adding a bottom radiator would make that a little more difficult unless I can fit a xt45 120 on bottom still, then I can drill a drain port hole below it and use the bottom port as a drain

Planning wise I'm using the 750d's dimensions to help with my 760t when it gets here.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Did you have fans on both front and bottom radiators? I have the alphacool St30 and a ut45 I'd plan on using if on the front and bottom, but with the 760t there's only one bottom fan mount and I think my psu will be too long I think it's 200mm the ax1200i.
> 
> I also bought a st30 360 for the top but now I'm wondering if I should have gotten the xt45 360, I hear I'll be able to push pull still with that.
> 
> In the 750D will a 120mm rad fit in the rear exhaust with the inlet/outlets downwards? I want to put use to it aswell, but of course with just push or pull on top. If you look at my sig rig the 350d build I was hoping to make the loop similar to that, but reverse both rear 120 and front 240 so the Ports are downwards, for sake of draining. Although adding a bottom radiator would make that a little more difficult unless I can fit a xt45 120 on bottom still, then I can drill a drain port hole below it and use the bottom port as a drain
> 
> Planning wise I'm using the 750d's dimensions to help with my 760t when it gets here.


It depends on the motherboard but I hear there is just shy of 90mm to the top of the motherboard so a 45mm think RAD won't do push/pull most likely. I am going to go 60mm thick 360 on top.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Did you have fans on both front and bottom radiators? I have the alphacool St30 and a ut45 I'd plan on using if on the front and bottom, but with the 760t there's only one bottom fan mount and I think my psu will be too long I think it's 200mm the ax1200i.
> 
> I also bought a st30 360 for the top but now I'm wondering if I should have gotten the xt45 360, I hear I'll be able to push pull still with that.
> 
> In the 750D will a 120mm rad fit in the rear exhaust with the inlet/outlets downwards? I want to put use to it aswell, but of course with just push or pull on top. If you look at my sig rig the 350d build I was hoping to make the loop similar to that, but reverse both rear 120 and front 240 so the Ports are downwards, for sake of draining. Although adding a bottom radiator would make that a little more difficult unless I can fit a xt45 120 on bottom still, then I can drill a drain port hole below it and use the bottom port as a drain
> 
> Planning wise I'm using the 750d's dimensions to help with my 760t when it gets here.


My 750D....With 3 rads and with 2....Also with push/pull on a 360/35mm xspc rad....If the interior is anything like the 750D,this should give you an idea....

360 rad in pull only,front rad in push/pull bottom rad in push....All 35mm rads....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My 750D... Push/pull on the top 360 rad and push/pull on the bottom rad....Not much space for a rear rad....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Shadowline2553

The XSPC rad I chose didn't fit in my case with my board... had to mount the rad on top of the mesh with some holes cut for the fittings.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Im really enjoying using my 600t now and how it looks sitting there in the dark











Like how it looks lit up thru the side grill except that temporary blue ram.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> My 750D....With 3 rads and with 2....Also with push/pull on a 360/35mm xspc rad....If the interior is anything like the 750D,this should give you an idea....
> 
> 360 rad in pull only,front rad in push/pull bottom rad in push....All 35mm rads....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 750D... Push/pull on the top 360 rad and push/pull on the bottom rad....Not much space for a rear rad....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ahh, so they do fit, that's good to know, for the front radiator did you mount them in different holes other than the pre made screw holes?

Eclipse extreme, nice case coloring, what did you use to paint it?


----------



## Jeronbernal

From the looks of it, the 760t only has support for a 120mm on bottom, I'm scared my psu will block it... What a trade up that is for me... Extra radiator support with the 750D, or easy access with 760T.... If the 750D had the 760T door mechanism, 650D's ssd/hdd hotswap top, man that would be the ultimate Case for me.


----------



## Jeronbernal

760T has been shipped on Newegg should have it Monday!


----------



## vmahendra

Hey Guys, i'm new here, The builds look great.

So... i have a desk that's around 20 inches deep. Would a 600t fit on it? i can move my desk a little bit forward to accomodate but how deep is the 600t exactly?


----------



## Jeronbernal

23.30" x 10.40" x 20.00"

That's the Newegg dimensions they say, 3.3" off :/


----------



## vmahendra

dang...such a beautiful case though.
when i measure out those dimensions with some measuring tape it seems unreal, is the case really that big?!


----------



## Wildblade

will *THIS* be the official 760T club or this thread? would like clarity, or at least just one.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildblade*
> 
> will *THIS* be the official 760T club or this thread? would like clarity, or at least just one.


This is for the GRAPHITE Series. So yes.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmahendra*
> 
> dang...such a beautiful case though.
> when i measure out those dimensions with some measuring tape it seems unreal, is the case really that big?!


It definitely isn't a small mid tower case. In fact, I compared it side by side with my cousin's Silverstone Raven (marked down as full size on Newegg) and this case was bigger.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Nothing against the Graphite Series, but if you're interested in the same interior, and you want the same latch window the Obsidian 650D is the exact same interior wise, only difference other than exterior is that the 650D has a 3.5/2.5" hotswap on top and no fan controller, it's a little smaller than the 600D because it gets rid of the plastic on the outside all around it


----------



## Recr3ational

Anybody know where I can get black aluminium mesh? Or modders mesh? In the uk? I can find aluminium mesh on eBay, but with a hole 1mm small I doubt you'll be able to paint it.


----------



## Jeronbernal

MNPCtech.com i believe, frozencpu only has some wierd modders mesh

anyways heres a update to my 760T Build

haven't put the waterblock on the board yet, and had a evo 212 laying around so i tossed it on so i could test the rig before i put it in the 760T, i know my 780 ti's work but they have waterblocks on them so didn't put that on. here's my rig waiting to be slid into that sexy 760T chassis




and here's my homies 230T getting a new cpu


----------



## psikeiro

inb4 tons of 760Ts



http://imgur.com/a


Loving mine.


----------



## Wildblade

i dont think you have enough keyboards or headphones. you need more.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildblade*
> 
> i dont think you have enough keyboards or headphones. you need more.


There's always room for more.


----------



## Recr3ational

Just sorted out my loop and put my new pump in. My top gpu is still really hot. Even if i switch them around the top one is hot. Its so annoying. I think theres a massive air buibble in there.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> inb4 tons of 760Ts
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Loving mine.


Definitely jealous of the keyboard collection... If you ever get tired of one or all of them, I'll take them off your hands for you


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Definitely jealous of the keyboard collection... If you ever get tired of one or all of them, I'll take them off your hands for you


Your signature makes me laugh, every time i see it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Your signature makes me laugh, every time i see it.


Haha well you're the one who said it.... I just immortalized it in my signature


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Definitely jealous of the keyboard collection... If you ever get tired of one or all of them, I'll take them off your hands for you


It just keeps on growing, working on getting a Topre next and maybe sell one of my Cherry mx soon to replace it with a different model.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> It just keeps on growing, working on getting a Topre next and maybe sell one of my Cherry mx soon to replace it with a different model.


Nice! My next (read: 2nd) keyboard is probably going to be a Poker II with MX Blues. Unfortunately I can't find them anywhere, particularly the PBT, non-backlit version.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Just sorted out my loop and put my new pump in. My top gpu is still really hot. Even if i switch them around the top one is hot. Its so annoying. I think theres a massive air buibble in there.


Those gpu's horrible things they are









Bad contact like in my case?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Those gpu's horrible things they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad contact like in my case?


Its just my top gpu, i have no idea what it is. Its not contact


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Its just my top gpu, i have no idea what it is. Its not contact


Frankly REC, I have the same issue. My top card runs as much as 15c higher while under load. They are more than 45mm apart and I have great airflow so I am a bit baffled myself.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Frankly REC, I have the same issue. My top card runs as much as 15c higher while under load. They are more than 45mm apart and I have great airflow so I am a bit baffled myself.


No i mean my top card reaches 85c after a few mins of turning on the pc


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Frankly REC, I have the same issue. My top card runs as much as 15c higher while under load. They are more than 45mm apart and I have great airflow so I am a bit baffled myself.


Yeh top cards always run hotter when air cooled, but Rec's are both watercooled.

I know the 270 / 280x runs hot but i'm not sure it should get THAT hot under water.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No i mean my top card reaches 85c after a few mins of turning on the pc


Yea, that's not good. I hope you figure that one out.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yea, that's not good. I hope you figure that one out.


I suspect air bubbles. Im gopnn arun it with just the second gpu and hope it goes away. I cant be assed to redo the loop


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yea, that's not good. I hope you figure that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect air bubbles. Im gopnn arun it with just the second gpu and hope it goes away. I cant be assed to redo the loop
Click to expand...

Man... What is with this club and hot GPU troubles?


----------



## Mav3rek

Some pics of my build

Crysis 3 60FPS *-*


----------



## Devildog83

Got impatient so I ended up with this -


----------



## Jeronbernal

750ds are definitely nice, not to bring you down or anything but Is your front panel all the way on? My 350d had a broken hinge thing on one side when I first got it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> 750ds are definitely nice, not to bring you down or anything but Is your front panel all the way on? My 350d had a broken hinge thing on one side when I first got it


Yes it's on. I was a bit disappointed with the build quality for an Obsidian series case. I guess I should have expected that at $160 but was not expecting Graphite quality. It sure looks good and is so easy to build in.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Nothing against the Graphite Series, but if you're interested in the same interior, and you want the same latch window the Obsidian 650D is the exact same interior wise, only difference other than exterior is that the 650D has a 3.5/2.5" hotswap on top and no fan controller, it's a little smaller than the 600D because it gets rid of the plastic on the outside all around it


Actually, there are two other differences. We have both cases here in my house. The 650D can fit an H100 rad and fans inside the case. The 600T cannot do this, however it has a fan compartment in the top, so you can put the rad inside the main area and the fans in the compartment. The other is that the 600T has convex side panels (concave when looking from the inside). This allows a lot more space for cable management, and is very useful for people who install accessories that have more wiring, like lighting or fan controllers or hotswap SATA bays etc.....

Personally, I really like the 650D, and if it had of been available when I purchased the 600T I'm not sure which I would have come home with. I really do love the extra cable management room in the 600T, as I'm making use of it. My roommate really had a hard time fitting all his cables behind the motherboard in his 650D, without having the side panel obstructed. He managed it though (he has a 4 fan controller in a 5 1.4" bay, with four fan cables, four temperature cables and a power cable). It's sort of funny/sad that he bought a fan controller because the little switch nib broke on his case fan controller (Yes, the 650D has a fan controller). Actually, technically, the front bezel is made of plastic with an aluminum covering or coating. So, although it is aluminum, it still has plastic as well.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Anyone here Know much about 4k? I just got my Samsung UD590D today, but I'm waiting for my case to come tomorrow to hook everything up, I'm running 780ti in SLI and I'm curious if I will still be able to run games decently? Any ideas anyone?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Anyone here Know much about 4k? I just got my Samsung UD590D today, but I'm waiting for my case to come tomorrow to hook everything up, I'm running 780ti in SLI and I'm curious if I will still be able to run games decently? Any ideas anyone?


Dang son.... I have to say I'm seriously jealous of that purchase... Let me know how you like it! Also, I know Anandtech has some good benchmarks for 780Ti SLI here. Just look for the 4k benchmarks. They do a pretty good job of covering a wide range of modern games.

EDIT: from what I was seeing, you should have very solid performance for most games in upper quality levels. Don't forget, you should be able to turn down AA pretty considerably.


----------



## Jeronbernal

i heard the same thing, from what i've read, 4x AA is the sweet spot apparently? lol, didn't know there was a sweet spot for AA









for a minute i was trippin out, "WHY AM I ONLY GETTING 30hZ!!?>!v WHY IS MY DISPLAYPORT NOT WORK!?!?" turns out i forgot to update intel onboard drivers.

(my computer is sitting on a antistatic mat, with the stock intel fan on CPU, and a fan just sitting up pointing at the MObo, with no GPU's in, they have waterblocks on all of them, so im stuck using on board until i get my case tomorrow! WOO! then i can hook up my loop, then do a nice mandatory reformat







i love reformatting for some reason, makes me feel like my computer has been cleansed of all its sins haha


----------



## Jeronbernal

Do you guys think i should switch the white sleeving in my white/red to black/red?


----------



## EliteReplay

Any news on the 600T replacement?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Any news on the 600T replacement?


CorsairGeorge did say in june,but i'm hoping for some leak pics and specs....


----------



## ky600T

Hi guys I've been reading your all's post in this official graphite series club. And it inspired me to build a new rig. My old rig was built by a friend in 07' it was a gigabyte g35xxx mobo, Q6600 cpu, EVGA nvidia 8600 gt, 8gb 1333 ram , 150gb wd raptor. Antec 550w PSU. All tucked in a raidmax Scorpio candy apple metallic case. (I thought I was rock'in it lol not!) so in dec 12' I noticed gpu lag. So I updated to a EVGA nvidia GTS 450 and it corrected my problems. So I decided to update the mobo and get another 450. Asus cought my eye. So to use the same cpu and ram. And to move up to 2.0 GPU'S sli I bought the Asus P5N-D then I wanted to up grade the cpu to qx9650 but the price stopped me there lol. So now reading and knowing for myself greater choices from my research So everything listed above mins the cpu got moved into a 230T and I show that later. So my 600T build I bought on sale and coupons. And took all of 13' to do. Here's the list:
600T Silver Matllic lite with nzxt rgb hue LEDs
Mnpctech.com clear side panel
Asus Sabortooth 990fx/Gen3
Amd 8350- H100i cooled
Corsair Vengeance 32gb 1866
Asus GTX 770 2gb
Samsung 840 pro 256gb
WD 3Tb black series x2= 6Tb
Evercool hdd/ssd 5.25 conversion
Corsair SP HP. & AF QE fans
Ax850 PSU
Sorry for the history just wanted to show where I'm coming from to where I got. And on my first solo build and with mods





07' build in the 230T


----------



## Recr3ational

Good job dude. It's nice to see someone who worked hard and manages to get what he desires. We all know that feeling. So I actually like the history behind it all.

That's hell of an upgrade.
8350, my favourite cpu. Price / performance is unbeatable.

What clocks have you got with it?
Also why 32GB of ram?

Again good work dude.
Oh and the Silver 600T by far the best colour


----------



## ky600T

Thanks Recr3ational the reason on the 32 at that time I picked them up on newegg for $239. Their running $350 now. I actually paid $40 more on the 8gb in 07' so I thought it was a steal haha


----------



## Recr3ational

Sweet dude, nice deal. Can't really turn it down lol. When I went to Malaysia I picked up 16GB of Corsair vengeance for £30, which is 1/4 if the price it is in the UK. I love deals!

How you liking the 8350?


----------



## nikon44

I just finished my second build with the 600T this time with the White Case.







Will post up the pictures of the 600T original case once I finish the revamp on that box.

Thanks
Sean


----------



## Jeronbernal

GOT IT! add me to the list









and *ky600T* and *nikon44*, nice *600T's* good job!


----------



## ky600T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sweet dude, nice deal. Can't really turn it down lol. When I went to Malaysia I picked up 16GB of Corsair vengeance for £30, which is 1/4 if the price it is in the UK. I love deals!
> How you liking the 8350?


Its crazy. this rig flys through everything. I don't have anything oc'ed. Temps on the Asus AI says idle 30c And heavy use 44c but the corsair link program says idle 15c avg. and 22c hard usage. When turn on the AC And crank up the fans I've gotten it to 7c idle. But I don't really know if that's true or not. I've not had any problems with this build for a first timer and just watching YouTube and reading forums. It was like all the parts where made just for the machine. And I have read horror story's. When I went to buy the mobo they sold out at newegg. I jumped to Amazon and got the last one in Canada. By the time I got it installed in the case I was alerted by newegg that they where restocked on fri and by that Sun they sold out. And I have never seen them for sell ever again. Don't forget I go on the 600T and 230T lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ky600T*
> 
> Its crazy. this rig flys through everything. I don't have anything oc'ed. Temps on the Asus AI says idle 30c And heavy use 44c but the corsair link program says idle 15c avg. and 22c hard usage. When turn on the AC And crank up the fans I've gotten it to 7c idle. But I don't really know if that's true or not. I've not had any problems with this build for a first timer and just watching YouTube and reading forums. It was like all the parts where made just for the machine. And I have read horror story's. When I went to buy the mobo they sold out at newegg. I jumped to Amazon and got the last one in Canada. By the time I got it installed in the case I was alerted by newegg that they where restocked on fri and by that Sun they sold out. And I have never seen them for sell ever again. Don't forget I go on the 600T and 230T lol


If temps are low then your in the clear dude, Sounds all good to me.
Good job.


----------



## ky600T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> If temps are low then your in the clear dude, Sounds all good to me.
> Good job.


I used Arctic Silver 5. And the Grain of rice no spread technique. Forgot to mention that oops


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ky600T*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I've been reading your all's post in this official graphite series club. And it inspired me to build a new rig. My old rig was built by a friend in 07' it was a gigabyte g35xxx mobo, Q6600 cpu, EVGA nvidia 8600 gt, 8gb 1333 ram , 150gb wd raptor. Antec 550w PSU. All tucked in a raidmax Scorpio candy apple metallic case. (I thought I was rock'in it lol not!) so in dec 12' I noticed gpu lag. So I updated to a EVGA nvidia GTS 450 and it corrected my problems. So I decided to update the mobo and get another 450. Asus cought my eye. So to use the same cpu and ram. And to move up to 2.0 GPU'S sli I bought the Asus P5N-D then I wanted to up grade the cpu to qx9650 but the price stopped me there lol. So now reading and knowing for myself greater choices from my research So everything listed above mins the cpu got moved into a 230T and I show that later. So my 600T build I bought on sale and coupons. And took all of 13' to do. Here's the list:
> 600T Silver Matllic lite with nzxt rgb hue LEDs
> Mnpctech.com clear side panel
> Asus Sabortooth 990fx/Gen3
> Amd 8350- H100i cooled
> Corsair Vengeance 32gb 1866
> Asus GTX 770 2gb
> Samsung 840 pro 256gb
> WD 3Tb black series x2= 6Tb
> Evercool hdd/ssd 5.25 conversion
> Corsair SP HP. & AF QE fans
> Ax850 PSU
> Sorry for the history just wanted to show where I'm coming from to where I got. And on my first solo build and with mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07' build in the 230T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikon44*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished my second build with the 600T this time with the White Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post up the pictures of the 600T original case once I finish the revamp on that box.
> 
> Thanks
> Sean


Nice builds guys. Good choice with the silver 600T ky600T







I have a bit of an attachment to that case too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> GOT IT! add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and *ky600T* and *nikon44*, nice *600T's* good job!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Make sure you post pics once you get it all together!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ky600T*
> 
> I used Arctic Silver 5. And the Grain of rice no spread technique. Forgot to mention that oops


Nice job on your new build.
Just thought I would mention, AS5 is great TIM (I use it myself), but the TIM on Corsair H-series water coolers is Dow Corning, and is just as good, if not better, and it doesn't have the 400 hour cure time that AS5 has. You should see your temps go down another couple of degrees as the TIM cures.

Lol, doesn't that sound like a soap opera? "As the TIM Cures".....


----------



## scyf3r

Oh man.. Went afk from this thread for two weeks and there's more than 1k posts for me to catch up on.. @[email protected]

On a side note, the casemod is put on hold for two weeks since it's almost done and I'm just waiting to move my rig from my current case to it in two weeks' time..

And on another side note, I just bought a brand new XFX DD R9 290X for just US$470!


----------



## Jeronbernal

A little sneak peak at my build


----------



## ky600T

Nice builds Nikon44 and Jeronbernal.

"As the Tim Cures" that's funny Mergatroid


----------



## Darkcyde

OP updated with new members. Welcome all and we thank you for flying Graphite Club Airlines.


----------



## jade63

Just received this today.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jade63*
> 
> Just received this today.


Awesome! Make sure to post pictures when you get it all put together


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jade63*
> 
> Just received this today.


Added. Welcome to the club.

Hey folks! Check this out!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Added. Welcome to the club.
> 
> Hey folks! Check this out!


I would imagine that it is the top mesh panel, but from the looks of it, it seems to be the entire top panel which is very intriguing. I'm really excited to see the rest of this case, even if it is only picture by picture like this


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Yep, can't wait for the updated 600T design. I have a spare computer here for guests to use, containing my old ASUS board with my Sandy Bridge i5. It's installed in a case that barely fits the board. It's a case that's more than 10 years old, and I don't even know who made it. It was expensive when I purchased it, and a couple of years ago I modded it to fit a water cooler and painted it (although I never completed the side panels as the artist who was going to do them just didn't bother, and I suck at artsy stuff).
I have been thinking about getting a new case, and installing my guest build in my 600T.
I was actually looking at an Air 540, which I think it a freaking awesome case (Congratz again Corsair, another awesome piece of equipment).
However, I am waiting on the 600T update because I don't want to have any buyers remorse after purchasing a new case.

If anyone has any ideas about how to do something a little different for the side panel on that old computer, let me know. I don't know if I'll be keeping it, but I would be interested in any ideas. Maybe some vinyl design or something? It would have to have a lot of black in it to go with the rest of the case.


----------



## Jeronbernal

some leak testing so far









i still need to redo the tubing from 360 rad --> res, i'm waiting for the ek res top so i can use it as a inlet, and get rid of some of the slack tubing, aswell as re adjust the tubing from the front radiator to the video cards, any ideas anyone? or any other ideas how i can change my loop around to make it a little more aesthetically pleasing?


----------



## roflcopter159

Post a picture when you are done leak testing (so without all of the paper towels) and with the door off so that we can get a better view (door is a bit reflective).


----------



## jade63

@Jeronbernal I started laughing while looking at your last pictures. I had my 760 on the kitchen island after un boxing it and my wife came home and she started giving me the whatfores..lol. I told her "today its a kitchen, but come this weekend its my workstation". Cant wait to see your final pics.


----------



## Jeronbernal

My girlfriend is the same, but she understands lol, it's always nice to have a good woman behind your back


----------



## Dragoon

Holy smokes (to not say something else lol) I nearly had the urge of buying a new case... I was about to become one of *"them"*.



Damn it! I really need to get my case mod finished. I can has funds pl0x?


----------



## jade63

just a quick mod update. Since im dumping the HD bays i needed to find a spot for the hd. i used one of hd slides and removed a couple ssd bays and it sits perfectly in the opening. Still waiting on a few parts before i can transplant the hardware from my other case.
http://s271.photobucket.com/user/ja...4-48BE-A56A-C0BFC031926D_zpsfjw8f5wl.jpg.html
http://s271.photobucket.com/user/ja...3-41B9-870E-4C0D80227BC1_zpsxlfmkhtc.jpg.html


----------



## Jeronbernal

so i switched from the extreme to the formula, seemed a little more ideal for me, i thought the fact that the full board block set was split in two it would make it awkward, but it actually turned out alright, what do you guys think?

maximus


formula


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jade63*
> 
> just a quick mod update. Since im dumping the HD bays i needed to find a spot for the hd. i used one of hd slides and removed a couple ssd bays and it sits perfectly in the opening. Still waiting on a few parts before i can transplant the hardware from my other case.
> http://s271.photobucket.com/user/ja...4-48BE-A56A-C0BFC031926D_zpsfjw8f5wl.jpg.html
> http://s271.photobucket.com/user/ja...3-41B9-870E-4C0D80227BC1_zpsxlfmkhtc.jpg.html


A while back I was building a 350d, and I wanted to relocate a hdd behind the mobo, similar to how you can put a SSD back there, and a huge thing sparked up about how people are saying it's not good to have a hdd there, both for heat and breathability.

So I'm assuming you're moving the hdd rack because you want a radiator there, will that not heat up the platters inside the hdd, possibly more hot than just having it behind the mobo tray?

I'm not sure to be real honest, I'd just hate myself If I didn't say something and something happened. If it does work alright, then congrats you just helped everyone needing hdd space lol


----------



## Zillerella

Is this thread still active?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Is this thread still active?


Now and then. Not as much as before.


----------



## jade63

This is where my noob-ness comes into play. It makes sense that the hd will create heat, but how much?? Right now in my old case it hardly ever goes above ambient. Ill have to do some research and see what temps are tolerable for an HD. In the meantime this could be a solution to get air going across the back of the HD. I would use a slim 120fan and slim 80ish fan to put air in the back side of the case, check out pic. Thoughts??
http://s271.photobucket.com/user/jade_williams7/media/casemod_zps6ba196ae.jpg.html


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Is this thread still active?


As more people buy 760Ts and 730Ts, and the upcoming 600T refresh and SFF cases hit the market, I expect this place to be jumpin'.

On a similar note, if there is anyone handy with PS or any graphic arts wizards that want to come up with a fancy OP header for the club(with full credit, of course), that would be cool. *bling bling*


----------



## Jeronbernal

And a sweet sig =)


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jade63*
> 
> This is where my noob-ness comes into play. It makes sense that the hd will create heat, but how much?? Right now in my old case it hardly ever goes above ambient. Ill have to do some research and see what temps are tolerable for an HD. In the meantime this could be a solution to get air going across the back of the HD. I would use a slim 120fan and slim 80ish fan to put air in the back side of the case, check out pic. Thoughts??
> 
> _/snip_


HDDs can heat up quite a bit over time... I did some tests on my file server. I have a VRaptor and 2 7200RPM 3.5 HDDs... Without airflow (by covering the HDDs) the VRaptor hit 49C idling (I imagine it would go easily to high 50s under use) and the 3.5 HDDs stood around 45C also idling.

With airflow, albeit very little, their temps are at around 33~35C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> As more people buy 760Ts and 730Ts, and the upcoming 600T refresh and SFF cases hit the market, I expect this place to be jumpin'.
> 
> On a similar note, if there is anyone handy with PS or any graphic arts wizards that want to come up with a fancy OP header for the club(with full credit, of course), that would be cool. *bling bling*


I have some PS experience, I can make some basic banners but nothing too fancy. (On my case mod log - 紅白 [Kōhaku] - you can pretty much see the style I have) Let me know if you want something done and I'll happily go for it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> As more people buy 760Ts and 730Ts, and the upcoming 600T refresh and SFF cases hit the market, I expect this place to be jumpin'.
> 
> On a similar note, if there is anyone handy with PS or any graphic arts wizards that want to come up with a fancy OP header for the club(with full credit, of course), that would be cool. *bling bling*


I can make shapes using Paint?
Squares and circles and stuff.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I can make shapes using Paint?
> Squares and circles and stuff.


Well aren't we special.... At least I made my own avatar _and I only needed one guide to do it_


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well aren't we special.... At least I made my own avatar _and I only needed one guide to do it_


Haha, I'm probably the least artistic person in the world. I have no imagination.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well aren't we special.... At least I made my own avatar _and I only needed one guide to do it_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm probably the least artistic person in the world. I have no imagination.
Click to expand...

Oh, don't worry... I'm right there with you







I literally followed a guide and replaced the letters they used with my name


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I have some PS experience, I can make some basic banners but nothing too fancy. (On my case mod log - 紅白 [Kōhaku] - you can pretty much see the style I have) Let me know if you want something done and I'll happily go for it.


Well same here, i would say my skill with PS is intermediate at best but i'm sure i could come up with something as well. I'm better with Illustrator though (albeit been ages since i last fumbled with it) but making stuff into vector is my forté though, i did that with your banner remember


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well same here, i would say my skill with PS is intermediate at best but i'm sure i could come up with something as well. I'm better with Illustrator though (albeit been ages since i last fumbled with it) but making stuff into vector is my forté though, i did that with your banner remember


Anon where you been hiding mate....?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Anon where you been hiding mate....?


In a cave somewhere with my beer, and the occasional White Russian (yes the drink)


----------



## roflcopter159

Ah, well welcome back to society!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

OOohh fancy rig in that 760t!

How are you guys!







I'm pleased to say that I managed not to spend any money







wooohooo


----------



## Jeronbernal

I'm thinking about powder coating the white part of my 760t candy red what do you guys think?

Also contemplating modder mesh in the center of the top removable area, because it just sits on the side because it blocks airflow, but with mesh, it becomes functional, ideas?


----------



## Joeychgo

Today is the big day... Been planning this for months...

I am upgrading my main desktop today. Here are a few things I am doing...


Keeping my existing ASUS P8Z68 motherboard
Keeping my existing Intel Core i7-2600K processor.
MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr III Video Card
CORSAIR H100i
Samsung 840EVO 250gb SSD
16g Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer ram
WD BLACK SERIES WD4003FZEX 4TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
CORSAIR AX760i 760W 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified power supply
I also Bought a new case - Corsair 760t



So I will be deconstructing my primary desktop and rebuilding it today.

Side note, I run dual Asus VK278Q Black 27" LED monitors off this machine. I run a third monitor off my secondary desktop.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well same here, i would say my skill with PS is intermediate at best but i'm sure i could come up with something as well. I'm better with Illustrator though (albeit been ages since i last fumbled with it) but making stuff into vector is my forté though, i did that with your banner remember


Heh true. Though, compared to me, you undoubtedly have the cake in Photoshop.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I'm thinking about powder coating the white part of my 760t candy red what do you guys think?
> 
> Also contemplating modder mesh in the center of the top removable area, because it just sits on the side because it blocks airflow, but with mesh, it becomes functional, ideas?


Candy red? How bright? A darkish red would look nooooice.

Regarding the mesh... no idea... I haven't looked at the 760T much yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeychgo*
> 
> Today is the big day... Been planning this for months...
> 
> I am upgrading my main desktop today. Here are a few things I am doing...
> 
> 
> Keeping my existing ASUS P8Z68 motherboard
> Keeping my existing Intel Core i7-2600K processor.
> MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr III Video Card
> CORSAIR H100i
> Samsung 840EVO 250gb SSD
> 16g Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer ram
> WD BLACK SERIES WD4003FZEX 4TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
> CORSAIR AX760i 760W 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified power supply
> I also Bought a new case - Corsair 760t
> 
> 
> 
> So I will be deconstructing my primary desktop and rebuilding it today.
> 
> Side note, I run dual Asus VK278Q Black 27" LED monitors off this machine. I run a third monitor off my secondary desktop.


Do it!

You just bought that GTX660? Why not a 760 or a 750Ti?


----------



## Joeychgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> You just bought that GTX660? Why not a 760 or a 750Ti?


No no, my mistake. I already have the 660.

Ill upgrade that later on.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ah, well welcome back to society!


Thanks, though i'm not quite there yet haha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> How are you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleased to say that I managed not to spend any money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wooohooo




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Heh true. Though, compared to me, you undoubtedly have the cake in Photoshop.


Heh thanks dude. We could collaborate on this one if you want, the more the merrier i say. To make a truely awesome banner, if you ever have time.


----------



## Recr3ational

Here's my Banner guys, took me a while to do it so.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Banner guys, took me a while to do it so.




The stars make it very European


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Thanks, though i'm not quite there yet haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh thanks dude. We could collaborate on this one if you want, the more the merrier i say. To make a truely awesome banner, if you ever have time.


I'll be nooicin yo nooice. As soon as we get the green light from Darkcyde we can work on that. Though as I write this, I have no idea what to do for the banner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Banner guys, took me a while to do it so.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I'll be nooicin yo nooice. As soon as we get the green light from Darkcyde we can work on that. Though as I write this, I have no idea what to do for the banner.


We'll figure it out just come on Skype sometime and we'll talk about some ideas or something.


----------



## roflcopter159

Easily the greatest banner I have ever seen for anything ever.


----------



## cyph3rz

Updated pics! I bought a Silverstone 24 pin red sleeved mobo connector and Silverstone PCI-e red sleeved GPU connectors and painted the GPU fan shroud red of my Gigabyte R9 280X REV1.0. I painted it with Tamiya TS-49 bright red color for the fun of it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Easily the greatest banner I have ever seen for anything ever.


I KNOW RIGHT! I have awesome skills.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Updated pics! I bought a Silverstone 24 pin red sleeved mobo connector and Silverstone PCI-e red sleeved GPU connectors and painted the GPU fan shroud red of my Gigabyte R9 280X REV1.0. I painted it with Tamiya TS-49 bright red color for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build... I had one of those coolers in my old build and it kept my i5 nice and cool even though that chip was clocked at 4.5ghz. I love that color of the case, it's the one I have, though I still have some modding on the top mesh to do to fit my rad with the mesh closed.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Updated pics! I bought a Silverstone 24 pin red sleeved mobo connector and Silverstone PCI-e red sleeved GPU connectors and painted the GPU fan shroud red of my Gigabyte R9 280X REV1.0. I painted it with Tamiya TS-49 bright red color for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build mate....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT! I have awesome skills.


Quite possibly the best art I've seen in a long time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Updated pics! I bought a Silverstone 24 pin red sleeved mobo connector and Silverstone PCI-e red sleeved GPU connectors and painted the GPU fan shroud red of my Gigabyte R9 280X REV1.0. I painted it with Tamiya TS-49 bright red color for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great looking build Cyph3rz


----------



## cyph3rz

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> On a similar note, if there is anyone handy with PS or any graphic arts wizards that want to come up with a fancy OP header for the club(with full credit, of course), that would be cool. *bling bling*


Alright man, so i tried my skills in Photoshop and came up with this banner. It's of course nothing final, unless you like it enough, but i'll happily tweak it.



Btw click on the image and click show original on the bottom right to see it in full size for anyone wondering.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Alright man, so i tried my skills in Photoshop and came up with this banner. It's of course nothing final, unless you like it enough, but i'll happily tweak it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw click on the image and click show original on the bottom right to see it in full size for anyone wondering.


Looks awesome man....


----------



## roflcopter159

Great job Anonymous!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome man....
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Anonymous!
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, appreciate it


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Alright man, so i tried my skills in Photoshop and came up with this banner. It's of course nothing final, unless you like it enough, but i'll happily tweak it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Noice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw click on the image and click show original on the bottom right to see it in full size for anyone wondering.




Maaaaaan you work fast and early lul


----------



## Recr3ational

Mr Inc.
Nice try, but mine is clearly better









Dude, I love the back ground on that. I want my wallpaper done like that. It reminds me of the the mesh top panel.
Good job


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maaaaaan you work fast and early lul


I'll be nooicin your noice, and yeah i started on it pretty much after you went to sleep last night, i was kinda restless, couldn't really sleep, so i thought might as well use the time productively.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Mr Inc.
> Nice try, but mine is clearly better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I love the back ground on that. I want my wallpaper done like that. It reminds me of the the mesh top panel.
> Good job


Hahah







yeah yours are a true masterpiece for sure.

Thanks and yeah i was contemplating what background to use, at first i thought well since it's called Graphite i should look for something of the sorts. But since graphite is mostly just a completely black allotrope made of carbon, there isn't much texture to it and it would mostly just be a black background. So i went for something a little different and i think it came out pretty good.

And just tell me if you have any ideas and want something done, wallpapers and such and i'll give it a shot.


----------



## Jeronbernal

heres some pics, havent milled the acrylic yet though, and decided to switch to acrylic tubing, just waiting for the e22 tubing


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw click on the image and click show original on the bottom right to see it in full size for anyone wondering.


This looks great! Great job man, I like it. Once you guys have decided what the final version is, let me know and I will post it up on our FB page









@cyph3rz and @Jeronbernal, Nice build guys.. make sure to put those rigs to work and send it as your entry - *PC Domination Competition*. Final stretch, this is the last week.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> This looks great! Great job man, I like it. Once you guys have decided what the final version is, let me know and I will post it up on our FB page


Thank you very much, really appreciate it. And will let you know once done.









I always feel it needs something more, but yeah i guess i am my own worst critic


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Well guys i think i hit the nail on this one, tell me what you think.





Spoiler: Juuust kidding


----------



## Dragoon

LIMITED TIME OFFER!

QUICK! GRAB IT WHILE STOCK LASTS!!1



Now srlsy it looks even moar aaaaaweeeesoooooome!


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well guys i think i hit the nail on this one, tell me what you think.


WE HAVE A WINNER! OP has been updated with the new kick ass banner. Thanks for lending us your superior graphic arts skill and time.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> so i switched from the extreme to the formula, seemed a little more ideal for me, i thought the fact that the full board block set was split in two it would make it awkward, but it actually turned out alright, what do you guys think?
> 
> maximus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> formula


In that picture, your build almost looks like it's entirely underwater, or filled with water. I guess it's the light, but I expected to see a fish swimming in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Alright man, so i tried my skills in Photoshop and came up with this banner. It's of course nothing final, unless you like it enough, but i'll happily tweak it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw click on the image and click show original on the bottom right to see it in full size for anyone wondering.


Verry classy. I like it.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> In that picture, your build almost looks like it's entirely underwater, or filled with water. I guess it's the light, but I expected to see a fish swimming in there.
> Verry classy. I like it.


Lol yeah I could see what you're saying =p

+1 to the banner aswell

P. S. We have a Facebook? And do we have a sig?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> WE HAVE A WINNER! OP has been updated with the new kick ass banner. Thanks for lending us your superior graphic arts skill and time.


Quote:


> Verry classy. I like it.


Quote:


> +1 to the banner aswell
> 
> P. S. We have a Facebook? And do we have a sig?


Thank you guys









Yeah there is a Facebook page for OCN here https://www.facebook.com/overclock.net also not sure what you mean with a sig.


----------



## Gyrael

Sorry to rain on the parade (it does look good), but including all the Graphite models in the banner means that it'll be outdated soon when the 600T revisions come out


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Sorry to rain on the parade (it does look good), but including all the Graphite models in the banner means that it'll be outdated soon when the 600T revisions come out


Anonymous can always add the newer 600T to the line up (no doubt he'll make a new banner)....


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Thank you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there is a Facebook page for OCN here https://www.facebook.com/overclock.net also not sure what you mean with a sig.


Thanks for the URL, if you check my sig and go the the 780ti club they have a "official sig" with the ascii characters and what not, instead of just everyone creating their own, that way it's "official" lol


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Anonymous can always add the newer 600T to the line up (no doubt he'll make a new banner)....


Sure can do, not a problem at all, will take me a couple of minutes to do really









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Thanks for the URL, if you check my sig and go the the 780ti club they have a "official sig" with the ascii characters and what not, instead of just everyone creating their own, that way it's "official" lol


Right i see what you mean, i'm part of the non ti club, so to answer your question no there don't seem to be an official version.


----------



## Joeychgo

My impressions of the 760T

This case, overall, was a joy to work with. Cable management was very easy, lots of access holes through the MB tray, lots of tie down points.

When I first pulled the case out of the box, I immediately noticed one simple thing. The case seemed solid, especially the front and top.

However. A few problems developed.

The Optical drive door was useless for me. The standard size DVD drive I have is too big to work with the door. On the upside, once removed, the slot fitment is perfect and the DVD drive seated nicely, flush with the front. I also added the NZXT card reader as well, and the mesh on that unit matches the case perfectly.

The top lid is substantial and very nice. Unfortunately, its useless if you plan any kind of top mount air flow such as a radiator. It would have been nice if they had designed it differently so it could be used with a radiator, or made it an optional part. Also, there is no fan filter for the top mesh. It struck me as dumb that they didn't make the top mesh the same dimensions as the 750D since they could have saved on parts and gave us the fan filter, while selling the lid as an optional accessory.

Another area they could have saved was the drive cages. I would imagine very few people would need more then 1 drive cage, but they gave us 2 cages. Who needs more then 4 ssd mounting spots and 3 3.5 drive mounting locations? Very few. They could have eliminated the second cage and dropped the price $10-20.

One thing I suspected and was proven right about was having acrylic panels on both sides was a mistake. First, I see no reason for the back door to be acrylic. Had it been steel, it would have added to the structure. But, its not and sure enough, the case doesn't sit quite square because of that lack of structure. This makes the window panel not line up exactly right and the door rubs at the top (see images) causing stress on the top frame of the door. From what I can tell the 730T has a solid steel back panel and if true that could have been used on the 760T with a little better latch to give the case improved structure.




So, with a little better thought, I think they could have priced the case a bit cheaper and offered a little better case.

That said, I do like the case a lot.

Hopefully George will read this and consider my observations before releasing future cases. Just a little more though about detail would have made a great case fantastic and cheaper to boot.

One wish would be that the clear side panel would be made of glass, or have that as an optional accessory.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Make sure all. Your case feet are level. When I first got the case I had a thumbscrew under one corner, and it caused the door not to close correctly, after I removed it it all worked perfectly


----------



## Joeychgo

they pretty much have to be with the 760T. Only 2 feet. front and back.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Thanks, though i'm not quite there yet haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh thanks dude. We could collaborate on this one if you want, the more the merrier i say. To make a truely awesome banner, if you ever have time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Banner guys, took me a while to do it so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> 
> 
> The stars make it very European


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I'll be nooicin yo nooice. As soon as we get the green light from Darkcyde we can work on that. Though as I write this, I have no idea what to do for the banner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> We'll figure it out just come on Skype sometime and we'll talk about some ideas or something.


Laughing my ass off here!

Nice work though Rec









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Alright man, so i tried my skills in Photoshop and came up with this banner. It's of course nothing final, unless you like it enough, but i'll happily tweak it.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw click on the image and click show original on the bottom right to see it in full size for anyone wondering.


Oohh shiny, look at all those pretty cases


----------



## Norian

Hi you all, I'm new on this forums and just got a nice Corsair 600T White. Can't wait to modd it.









I'm currently working on my blueprint for the full plexi side pannel and once is ready I'll post the corel file here, so maybe will be uselfull for someone.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norian*
> 
> Hi you all, I'm new on this forums and just got a nice Corsair 600T White. Can't wait to modd it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently working on my blueprint for the full plexi side pannel and once is ready I'll post the corel file here, so maybe will be uselfull for someone.


Yo! Welcome to OCN and to the best club on the whole interwebs! Yesh not just OCN.

Also, please to fill up your rig specs here. It's very helpful to others in case you need help, and also to show off your rig xD

Hope you enjoy your stay here @ OCN and the Graphite Club, and to see your modding endeavors on the 600T


















PS: High dosages of randomness and frequent off-topic is pretty common here.









EDIT: lol Sparkles you know that if you want some laughs, just head on here


----------



## Jeronbernal

welcome welcome!

Also anyone know if they will sell replacement plexi sides for the 760T? i want to try and flip it around to put it on the cable management side, so when i finally clean it up, i can show it off


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> welcome welcome!
> 
> Also anyone know if they will sell replacement plexi sides for the 760T? i want to try and flip it around to put it on the cable management side, so when i finally clean it up, i can show it off


Through Corsairs website it doesn't seem like so, but you could give @CorsairGeorge a nudge and see if he can hook you up.

Figured I'd poke him myself... Hope he reads your request


----------



## Norian

Thanks Dragoon,

I filled my PC specs and this is how it looks. Sorry for the bad quality of the image.



I'm planning to send this to a local company that has a laser cutter. Hope I measured correctly as I didn't find any blueprints online for the side pannel.











Any advice to replace the stock fans?


----------



## Lobsterman

Did a front-panel UV LED Conversion Mod, 100 UV Led's for 99p on the bay!!!, very cheap and quick mod to do to match your interior leds color:-


----------



## jade63

Still waiting on parts so didn't get too far with my build. I did move my HD from the side to the top. Where I had it was the exact spot where my drain valve ended up being. I just modified the HD bay and used the existing mounting. Also decided to paint a couple of extra bezels and added them to the sp120s. Thats it, nothing to spectacular.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Mind if I steal your bezel idea? I have mad extra bezels

That and how do you like the monsoon fittings? I usually use bitspower ones but my hands are ripped apart because of them, I'm thinking of switching to monsoon hard-line or bitspower c47s


----------



## jade63

I just used some dabs of hot glue to hold bezels in place. As for the fittings, this is my 1st water build so i cant really comment yet on them (plus I forgot to order tubing). Ill tell you this though, if I screw up and damage something ill say they are garbage and its the fittings fault.lol. I got killer deal on them from jab-tech. $15 a box.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Thank you very much, really appreciate it. And will let you know once done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel it needs something more, but yeah i guess i am my own worst critic


As promised, The Corsair Graphite Club banner posted on our FB page









Nice work Anonymous!

*Corsair Facebook*


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> As promised, The Corsair Graphite Club banner posted on our FB page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work Anonymous!
> 
> *Corsair Facebook*


Much obliged sir, and thank's for spreading the word


----------



## Gyrael

we did it everybody we're FAMOUS


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> we did it everybody we're FAMOUS


----------



## zenn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jade63*
> 
> Also decided to paint a couple of extra bezels and added them to the sp120s.


That's an ingenuitive idea, nice one. Didn't know they would fit both sides.


----------



## jade63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenn84*
> 
> That's an ingenuitive idea, nice one. Didn't know they would fit both sides.


Thanks, I figured hot glue would be able to be removed easily if I needed to reuse the fan. I just put the glue on the 3 fan supports and a dab just to the side of the wires. I tried 2 sided tape but it left too much of a gap.
http://s271.photobucket.com/user/jade_williams7/media/bezel_zpsa282d1cd.jpg.html


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> As promised, The Corsair Graphite Club banner posted on our FB page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work Anonymous!
> 
> *Corsair Facebook*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Much obliged sir, and thank's for spreading the word


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> we did it everybody we're FAMOUS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Sorry couldn't resist, really random, but when Austin Powers gets posted i have to


----------



## Dragoon

Btw, not related to the graphite but I has a new mod incoming








Clicky


----------



## MrPT

So , here it is. Almost done, just missing aquaero and some minor parts.













Yea, I know color faded because I had to add some of demineralized water, but after weekend i will recive new liquid


----------



## Jeronbernal

great res positioning


----------



## AlphaC

760T / 730T seems to be on sale at Microcenter for May 2014


http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/fda3993d#/fda3993d/35

760T is $180 on Amazon/Newegg ; 730T is $140


----------



## cassis87

Hi, i currently have an HAF X case with i72700K and was planing to sell it and get instead a Corsair 230T (with a 4770K and my current GTX780). Since i don't use SLI AND ONLY SDD i don't need such a big case and have to say am a bit fed up with the case noise together with my dual fan H80.

I hope the 230T would be quieter even if i use a H80i .....

What do you think ?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Radiant93

Hi I was just wondering. I currently have an EK DCP4.0. Is it enough for this setup?

EK X3 250mm res -> DCP 4.0 Pump -> Black ICE GT240mm Xflow rad -> CPU Block -> Ram Block -> 2pcs 280x GPU block - > Black Ice GT280mm rad -> back to res


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cassis87*
> 
> Hi, i currently have an HAF X case with i72700K and was planing to sell it and get instead a Corsair 230T (with a 4770K and my current GTX780). Since i don't use SLI AND ONLY SDD i don't need such a big case and have to say am a bit fed up with the case noise together with my dual fan H80.
> 
> I hope the 230T would be quieter even if i use a H80i .....
> 
> What do you think ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg


Just get decent fans man.
Decent airflow, low noise. That will sort most of the issues.

I don't know how loud you gpu is though.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cassis87*
> 
> Hi, i currently have an HAF X case with i72700K and was planing to sell it and get instead a Corsair 230T (with a 4770K and my current GTX780). Since i don't use SLI AND ONLY SDD i don't need such a big case and have to say am a bit fed up with the case noise together with my dual fan H80.
> 
> I hope the 230T would be quieter even if i use a H80i .....
> 
> What do you think ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg


I personally liked the h80i when I was using AIO coolers, if you're switching from the haf x to the 230t, it might be a little bit louder just because there are alot of vent holes on the top and around the case, so not much to help cancel the noise of the h80i.

Other than that, there are a few corsair Obsidian noise quiet cases out there with a lot of noise cancellation.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPT*
> 
> So , here it is. Almost done, just missing aquaero and some minor parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I know color faded because I had to add some of demineralized water, but after weekend i will recive new liquid


Lmao I commented on your res positioning, when I didn't even notice your whole motherboard is flipped around, jesus, that's boss


----------



## cassis87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Just get decent fans man.
> Decent airflow, low noise. That will sort most of the issues.
> 
> I don't know how loud you gpu is though.


Well I initially replaced the stock top 200mm CM fan with 200mm CM Storm fans with LED..... they are connected to the PSU and run therefore 100%.... and they are actually louder than stock fans.... I have removed the second fan i installed on the top keeping only one.... that helps a bit. Also, i shifted from 2nd to 1st position on the H80 and that's a lot of noise removed.... the airflow out of the H80 is less but my CPU remains at 60 °C max when playing games (I am on Asus Auto Performance at 4.4Ghz)...
I initially bought some Quiet 120mm fans but they don't come with rubber holes and no screw and I can't fix them on the H80 which need to be tightened to the case with screws... I believe the solution would be to get this H80 quieter on middle mode... I was about to be the Corsair 120SP fans but I read they were not that quieter than stock H80 fans...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cassis87*
> 
> Well I initially replaced the stock top 200mm CM fan with 200mm CM Storm fans with LED..... they are connected to the PSU and run therefore 100%.... and they are actually louder than stock fans.... I have removed the second fan i installed on the top keeping only one.... that helps a bit. Also, i shifted from 2nd to 1st position on the H80 and that's a lot of noise removed.... the airflow out of the H80 is less but my CPU remains at 60 °C max when playing games (I am on Asus Auto Performance at 4.4Ghz)...
> I initially bought some Quiet 120mm fans but they don't come with rubber holes and no screw and I can't fix them on the H80 which need to be tightened to the case with screws... I believe the solution would be to get this H80 quieter on middle mode... I was about to be the Corsair 120SP fans but I read they were not that quieter than stock H80 fans...


If you can get a fan controller. Put all the fans in and run in at a slower speed but 24/7. Fans at 100% are usually really loud regardless what fans. You can can buy rubber washer to go between the fans and the case to drown some of the noise. If you're really really keen on keeping a quite rig.

Either watercool it or buy fans like the Be Quiet series or if you can Gentle Typhoons, I can vouch for the typhoons. I have 3x 1850rpm and they're quiet and perform really well.

My good friend Reaper can also vouch for them.


----------



## cassis87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> If you can get a fan controller. Put all the fans in and run in at a slower speed but 24/7. Fans at 100% are usually really loud regardless what fans. You can can buy rubber washer to go between the fans and the case to drown some of the noise. If you're really really keen on keeping a quite rig.
> 
> Either watercool it or buy fans like the Be Quiet series or if you can Gentle Typhoons, I can vouch for the typhoons. I have 3x 1850rpm and they're quiet and perform really well.
> 
> My good friend Reaper can also vouch for them.


So if I get the 230T instead of my HAF X, I could use more silent fans on the top (I have bought 2 x Antec True Quiet 120) and connect them also to the mobo CHA FAN so they'll be regulated a bit..... I would instal the H80i and change the fans to Corsair SP 120 Quiet edition installed at the back of the case (as what I have today) . What do you think ?


----------



## Jeronbernal

my gf's brother aka room mate... he's using that exact setup. a orange 230T with a h80i.

from personal experience by helping him... don't use the quiet editions on the h80i, especially since your only option is the rear fan. also if you do get aftermarket fans make sure they are PWM if you're plugging them into the h80i itself.

when he tried using my pair of Corsair QE's his temps were getting too high

here's some pics of my pc after the tubing/fitting switch


----------



## cassis87

Nice rig ! well i think I'll sell my HAF X and get the 230T or newest 730T once the 4790K is out. I'll add the H80i with upgraded fans..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cassis87*
> 
> So if I get the 230T instead of my HAF X, I could use more silent fans on the top (I have bought 2 x Antec True Quiet 120) and connect them also to the mobo CHA FAN so they'll be regulated a bit..... I would instal the H80i and change the fans to Corsair SP 120 Quiet edition installed at the back of the case (as what I have today) . What do you think ?


What I would do is have all fans as intake apart from the back exhaust.

Keep the fans at a high speed but do not run them pwm, just the fastest speed you can without it being to loud. All the cold air should go through you h80 and keep the CPU Cold.


----------



## cassis87

what "run them pam" means ? sorry


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cassis87*
> 
> what "run them pam" means ? sorry


Pwm? Basically automatic speed control. Just let the fan run at a constant speed.


----------



## gysky

To the 600T owners, are you still happy with it? I'm looking at either it or the NZXT H440. Is there any major draw back other than the lack of usb3 header?


----------



## cyph3rz

Yeah I'm still happy with my 600T and it's here to stay. It's the best case I've ever had and has a lot of potential. You should get one too. As far as the NZXT H440 you want, the only thing I like about the case are the red and black colors. I've been reading that people seem to have issues with their H440 such as mediocre airflow, the matte finish is a fingerprint magnet, and it's not really water cooler friendly. The 600T has a single USB 3.0 connector on the top.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Pwm? Basically automatic speed control. Just let the fan run at a constant speed.


Have to disagree with you there. Using PWM fans and letting them be controlled is an excellent noise reducer. When my PC is under 50% load you don't hear them at all. So, that means that most of the time you don't hear the cpu cooler fans. Combine that with the fact that most new boards have BIOS options for setting how aggressive the fan ramp is (at least my last two ASUS board have), and this makes for an excellent way to compromise between noise and performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gysky*
> 
> To the 600T owners, are you still happy with it? I'm looking at either it or the NZXT H440. Is there any major draw back other than the lack of usb3 header?


The only thing that would make me give up my 600T is an upgraded version, which is supposed to be coming out in a month or so. We haven't seen it yet because Corsair George has been mighty tight lipped, and only shown us a little picture of the top of the case to get us all excited. I bet he's actually dying to show us, but you know how it goes....if he showed us he'd have to kill us.

I still really (_really_) like the Carbide Series Air 540. Almost enough to give up my 600T. Just a couple of things stopped me. One is that it uses thumb screws for the side panels. After having the 600T latches, I just can't go back to thumb screws. The other is all the air vents (I guess that's fine because it is an "air" case). I want a more sealed case that I can control the airflow through, and have dust covers over any openings that could draw in dust (my old nemesis). Still though, that is a pretty awesome case.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Thought the 600t revision isn't until 2015? Thought I read a post by corsair George saying that


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Thought the 600t revision isn't until 2015? Thought I read a post by corsair George saying that


Nope, Corsair George posted in here a while ago a picture of two cases (silhouettes) with June 3rd written over them. We should see at the very least an announcement about them at that time and a release (hopefully) not long after.


----------



## gysky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ...
> The only thing that would make me give up my 600T is an upgraded version, which is supposed to be coming out in a month or so. We haven't seen it yet because Corsair George has been mighty tight lipped, and only shown us a little picture of the top of the case to get us all excited. I bet he's actually dying to show us, but you know how it goes....if he showed us he'd have to kill us.
> 
> I still really (_really_) like the Carbide Series Air 540. Almost enough to give up my 600T. Just a couple of things stopped me. One is that it uses thumb screws for the side panels. After having the 600T latches, I just can't go back to thumb screws. The other is all the air vents (I guess that's fine because it is an "air" case). I want a more sealed case that I can control the airflow through, and have dust covers over any openings that could draw in dust (my old nemesis). Still though, that is a pretty awesome case.


I didn't know about that.. I found the pic you're refering to. Looks like a close to full mesh top, which I somehow dislike.. perhaps a little too over the top? I also have never used latches in a case, but it's one of the things I really like about it as well. I will look into the Air 540, never gave it a chance because of the form factor, but I dig the side window.

And thanks for the replies.


----------



## Jeronbernal

I've decided to make the switch to enhanced multi links and straight rigid acrylic tubing in oppose to bent acrylic

Switched over the o rings on the new ones too, good bye bent acrylic even though I've only known you for like three days


----------



## Norian

Finaly I updated my build with the side panel and some custom fan grils.


----------



## MrPT

Aquaero arrived


----------



## Jeronbernal

Aquaero's are whatsup, how do you like it?

what do you guys think? should i keep the solid tubing? or use the straight tubing with 90 degree fittings im using now? i can use either dye, doesn't matter



OR


----------



## roflcopter159

I think that your tubing with the extra fittings looks a little bit more clean. The bent tubes weren't quite straight enough for my personal tastes. I would however put the white fluid back in. Bit too much red for me with the red dye.

EDIT: Ultimately, it's your decision but that is what I would do for my system if it were up to me. Do whichever you like best.


----------



## Jeronbernal

I completely agree, the white looked alot better to me in it, and yeah alot of people said my tubing wasn't too straight, but hey, it was my first time =p


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I completely agree, the white looked alot better to me in it, and yeah alot of people said my tubing wasn't too straight, but hey, it was my first time =p


Yeah, I'd do whatever you think looks best in your opinion. In the end, it's what you have to look at every day







Post pics if/when you change it up.


----------



## Jeronbernal

I posted in mayhems about switching back to pastel from x1, if I just flush it like 4-5 times without removing tubing you think I'll be fine? Or do you think I need to dismantle it? I'm just curious because I don't want some adverse effects of mixing slight bits of the x1 leftovers in the pastel. What do you think?

Flush with distilled ****


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I posted in mayhems about switching back to pastel from x1, if I just flush it like 4-5 times without removing tubing you think I'll be fine? Or do you think I need to dismantle it? I'm just curious because I don't want some adverse effects of mixing slight bits of the x1 leftovers in the pastel. What do you think?
> 
> Flush with distilled ****


I've never actually done a custom loop myself, only looked into it some while procrastinating on my work. I would wait to hear back from mayhems but in my personal, inexperienced opinion, you should be fine flushing it a bunch. Though I would take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Looks cool. Hope you don't have a dog or a cat (or a toddler).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Aquaero's are whatsup, how do you like it?
> 
> what do you guys think? should i keep the solid tubing? or use the straight tubing with 90 degree fittings im using now? i can use either dye, doesn't matter
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR


I like both, but I think the newest version with the fittings looks a little more...techie?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Hehe thanks guys


----------



## roflcopter159

So, I'm thinking of getting some cold cathode light bars for my case. Gonna ditch the Hue because the quality of the white is pretty bad in my opinion. Anyone have recommendations on where to mount one and which one to get? Ideally not on the door and also small enough that it could be moved to a smaller case if/when I take that path.


----------



## Jeronbernal

I had ccfl for a while, but read alot of places about heat and what not, and issues with the inverters, so I switched to led, I know the lighting is not as nice, but I like knowing my PC won't have issues I guess, anyone here have issues with ccfl? I've been trying to find a excuse to go back to it, other than the fact logisys ccfl are ghetto


----------



## Jeronbernal

Here they are, took forever to flush out the red dye, but finally got it after like 7-8 flushes what do ya guys think?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^Nice! Much better with white









I need to catch up again, been absent, bad me.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Here they are, took forever to flush out the red dye, but finally got it after like 7-8 flushes what do ya guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sick! clean build man







.. Like this version better than the previous 2.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Here they are, took forever to flush out the red dye, but finally got it after like 7-8 flushes what do ya guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! If those are LEDs, which LEDs are they/where did you get them? Perhaps the white on my hue isn't very good because of the rgb LEDs?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^Nice! Much better with white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to catch up again, been absent, bad me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Sick! clean build man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Like this version better than the previous 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Looks great! If those are LEDs, which LEDs are they/where did you get them? Perhaps the white on my hue isn't very good because of the rgb LEDs?


thanks so much guys







, i used two Lian Li 530 cm waterproof led strips on top and bottom, and that's really it. i attached it to my Lamptron CW611 to dim it when i want.

Wish me luck on the Corsair PC Domination XD

Anyone know a good way to power multiple 3mm and 5mm LED's other than a bunch of molex's? i prefer to use 2 pin connectors, i have a Bitspower X Station like This LINK but i feel that it's too bulky and have a hard time putting it behind the mobo tray, or a fashionable place to put it... anyone know any other ways of lighting 2pin LEDS? or a better looking lower profile hub that doesnt have them all sticking straight up?


----------



## yuyueyuyue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cassis87*
> 
> So if I get the 230T instead of my HAF X, I could use more silent fans on the top (I have bought 2 x Antec True Quiet 120) and connect them also to the mobo CHA FAN so they'll be regulated a bit..... I would instal the H80i and change the fans to Corsair SP 120 Quiet edition installed at the back of the case (as what I have today) . What do you think ?


if you are planning to use push and pull, SP120Q will be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> my gf's brother aka room mate... he's using that exact setup. a orange 230T with a h80i.
> 
> from personal experience by helping him... don't use the quiet editions on the h80i, especially since your only option is the rear fan. also if you do get aftermarket fans make sure they are PWM if you're plugging them into the h80i itself.
> 
> when he tried using my pair of Corsair QE's his temps were getting too high
> 
> here's some pics of my pc after the tubing/fitting switch
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Corsair SP120 PWM QE is actually the best fan I've ever used on my H80i.

I find there is very little temperature improvement (about 2-3c) @ 100% load between 1600 rpm and 2500 rpm. But the noise level is exponentially higher at 2500 rpm. Beyond 1600rpm, I feel the bottleneck of h80i is not how much air you can push through the fins, it's the pump speed and channel design inside the header block.

I'm using SP120 PWM QE in a push/pull setup. They are connected to my mobo, and I just let the mobo control the fan speed with a custom fan curve via bios. The sp120 would idle @450rpm in stock setting, which is a bit low. The temperature of the liquid inside H80 may slowly build up. So I set mine @800 under idle and max speed above 50c (1400rpm). The cooling solution is dead silent. my new temp running linx with my 4.5GHz 4770k is now 77c using sp120q instead of 74c using stock fans running at 2500rpm which sounded like a jet taking off. That for me is a good trade off. I also tested my cpu temperature playing thief 4 with CPUZ and HWinfo on the 2nd display. My cpu temp never exceeded 60c during the 3 hour game play. SP120QE can get the job done just fine.


----------



## cassis87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuyueyuyue*
> 
> if you are planning to use push and pull, SP120Q will be fine.
> Corsair SP120 PWM QE is actually the best fan I've ever used on my H80i.
> 
> I find there is very little temperature improvement (about 2-3c) @ 100% load between 1600 rpm and 2500 rpm. But the noise level is exponentially higher at 2500 rpm. Beyond 1600rpm, I feel the bottleneck of h80i is not how much air you can push through the fins, it's the pump speed and channel design inside the header block.
> 
> I'm using SP120 PWM QE in a push/pull setup. They are connected to my mobo, and I just let the mobo control the fan speed with a custom fan curve via bios. The sp120 would idle @450rpm in stock setting, which is a bit low. The temperature of the liquid inside H80 may slowly build up. So I set mine @800 under idle and max speed above 50c (1400rpm). The cooling solution is dead silent. my new temp running linx with my 4.5GHz 4770k is now 77c using sp120q instead of 74c using stock fans running at 2500rpm which sounded like a jet taking off. That for me is a good trade off. I also tested my cpu temperature playing thief 4 with CPUZ and HWinfo on the 2nd display. My cpu temp never exceeded 60c during the 3 hour game play. SP120QE can get the job done just fine.


So you would connect both SP120QE to a dual connector and direct to CPU Fan ? and then edit the Qfan settings in the BIOS ? If so, on which mode shall you select the H80 ? Low, Mid or High ?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Dear graphite club... please help me in a time of need...

I really need a skilled artist that can help me create a emblem or logo to use on the floor plate of my build, and among other areas. it's going to be inlaid in acrylic, aswell as Font ideas to also have in certain areas on the build


----------



## roflcopter159

Any of you guys try playing games off of an external drive? I kinda want to put my 3TB in a USB3.0/eSATA enclosure just to get it out of the case. If gaming will suffer though, I don't want to move it.


----------



## Dragoon

USB3 you may notice some performance hit... though, I doubt. With e-sata... absolutely no difference.

If you can use the e-sata, go for it. It's literally the same as an internal one.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> USB3 you may notice some performance hit... though, I doubt. With e-sata... absolutely no difference.
> 
> If you can use the e-sata, go for it. It's literally the same as an internal one.


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Shadowline2553

With how my rad doesn't fit in the case, with my board I am finding myself going to the only other case with similar style that will fit and has the features I need, still keeping the 600t for an air cooled build but my main rig will be moving over to a massive Cosmos 2.. Love the 600t and love community and will remain a member as long as I have one of the graphite cases in my collection.


----------



## Jeronbernal

What rad are you trying to fit?


----------



## Shadowline2553

XSPC EX240 Slim Multiport, the board is an Asus Maximus VI Formula... the Board's Heatsink bound up against the rad shroud and I'd rather not cut holes in the rad shroud. Keeping the 600t for my secondary build, Blue Beast... With my Sabertooth Z77 and i5 3570k.


----------



## yuyueyuyue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cassis87*
> 
> So you would connect both SP120QE to a dual connector and direct to CPU Fan ? and then edit the Qfan settings in the BIOS ? If so, on which mode shall you select the H80 ? Low, Mid or High ?


I'm using H80i, I think the pump always runs at 2000rpm. For H80, you can probably leave it at high.


----------



## Jeronbernal

I'm trying to justify my next build, I already have most of the parts, but have partial cold feet. What are some uses I can put to a second PC, with similar high end specs to the first build? Something I can use the PC for just running, or in general, I don't want to just have it lay around and become a footstool like my old Bitfenix Is now


----------



## jade63

Got this pretty much done. I still have some tweaks to do and resleave the gpu wires.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Looks great! Did you paint your rads?


----------



## jade63

Yea, I just cut out some cardboard to cover the fins and plugged the holes. 3 professionally painted coats of krylon. lol
http://s271.photobucket.com/user/ja...1-4578-9683-040E0B1A5EEA_zpswzcahbnu.jpg.html


----------



## Recr3ational

I need tubing and compression fittings,
Any advice? I've only used acrylic tubing so have no idea which one I should buy.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I need tubing and compression fittings,
> Any advice? I've only used acrylic tubing so have no idea which one I should buy.


Tubing i trust....PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing

Fittings i trust....Anything bitspower....


----------



## Dragoon

I use the monsoon compression fittings and EK nickel ones, they're nice and sturdy. I can vouch for them.

Tubing... yesh Primochill primoflex advanced LRT


----------



## Darkcyde

Primochill LRT and Enzotech fittings here. No problems or leaks for three years.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Tubing, I agree with everyone else... Primochill LRT Advanced, and I use Bitspower and a couple of Koolance QD Fittings.


----------



## hobsonshah

Hey, could you tell me your watercooling specs. I want to water cool my comp and i have the exact same case but Ive never done such thing before.

Thnx, Hobz


----------



## Recr3ational

Thanks guys.
Going to wait for a bit. Been off pc and a lot of things recently. When I get commited again, I'll have my second rig up. Thanks


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, I'm thinking of getting some cold cathode light bars for my case. Gonna ditch the Hue because the quality of the white is pretty bad in my opinion. Anyone have recommendations on where to mount one and which one to get? Ideally not on the door and also small enough that it could be moved to a smaller case if/when I take that path.


Just FYI, I've seen a few nice CCFL builds here, but I've also seen a few bad ballast boards, and blown ballast boards at work. Considering you need fairly high voltage to run those florescent lights, personally I wouldn't bother....although I can't argue about the quality of the light when they're working well, they do look really nice. If you want a look at great mounting jobs, check out Darkcyde's build if you can find some pictures. I notice all his pictures on the op are missing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Here they are, took forever to flush out the red dye, but finally got it after like 7-8 flushes what do ya guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep, definitely like the fittings.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Any of you guys try playing games off of an external drive? I kinda want to put my 3TB in a USB3.0/eSATA enclosure just to get it out of the case. If gaming will suffer though, I don't want to move it.


My USB3 enclosure will run the hard drive I'm using in it as fast as the hard drive will go. I see zero difference between having the hard drive installed inside the case using SATA or externally using USB 3.0. Just remember that if you start plugging it into different ports, you could run into trouble with your installed software. Always plug it into the same port. Also note, there is no guarantee that you will plug the drive in and get the same drive letter you got previously, depending on what other devices you have plugged in. Personally, I don't think it's worth the potential problems I have seen just to remove a hard drive from the interior of a huge case like the 600T. Have you tried mounting it in an optical drive bay? I haven't tried it myself, but a couple of guys here have discovered that 3.5" hard drives seem to fit perfectly when mounted sideways. You can also get a rail kit that will convert a 5 1/4" bay into a 3.5" bay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I'm trying to justify my next build, I already have most of the parts, but have partial cold feet. What are some uses I can put to a second PC, with similar high end specs to the first build? Something I can use the PC for just running, or in general, I don't want to just have it lay around and become a footstool like my old Bitfenix Is now


You build a spare PC for guests to use when they come over. The drawback is you'll have to purchase a few duplicate games, or at least install them and let your friends come over and use their accounts to play with you.
I have a nice i5 build I use for just such a purpose, and I'm pretty happy with it. I find it's way better than having a gaming console to use when someone comes over.


----------



## MrPT

So , here it is. The final stage, just missing new acrylic side panel





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mergatroid

^ That's a fantastic job. I love the runs you made, and your choice of colour. Could you give us a picture of the back behind the mobo tray?


----------



## Gyrael

Speaking of inverted motherboard trays, what ever happened to Devious Dog?


----------



## MrPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ That's a fantastic job. I love the runs you made, and your choice of colour. Could you give us a picture of the back behind the mobo tray?


Here it is, the "dark side"


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Speaking of inverted motherboard trays, what ever happened to Devious Dog?


Last Online: on 11/30/13

He's been away for a very longtime....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPT*
> 
> Here it is, the "dark side"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That one long run in the back makes a huge difference to how nice the build looks. On your build, it's hard to tell if you were using acrylic or hose because there was no long, drooping run in the front, and the nice short runs you have are too short to droop, and almost look like acrylic with gentle curves instead of any 90 degree corners. Very well done.


----------



## ohhcheezy

I planning on getting the corsair 760t but have a question: I have a Ek H30 240 kit, would the radiator fit in the 760t? Been a burning question for me.


----------



## roflcopter159

Finally done with finals. Home and reunited with my computer. It has been way too long since I have felt the wonders of a Cherry MX switch under my fingers haha


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhcheezy*
> 
> I planning on getting the corsair 760t but have a question: I have a Ek H30 240 kit, would the radiator fit in the 760t? Been a burning question for me.


Yupppp the 64mm wide Ek xtx 240 from the ek h30 240 kit will fit, and with room to spare even with a ginormous video card

Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if you could go push and pull WITH a tube reservoir , but it depends on your video card I'm assuming. Here's my build with push pull 45mm radiator in the front with a 5mm gasket , with a reservoir, wires and room to spare between my 780ti and the radiator/fan


----------



## zenn84

I'd think I'm eligable to join the club now... After all the lurking and sometimes posting a question or two.

Love the design of this case, just made minor changes to it;
- Took out both hdd-cages + that weird little platform.
- Cut out the struds of the top mesh.
- Cut out the struds of the front panel for improved airflow.
- Swapped out stock fans for SP120's PWM + Spectre Pro.
- Cut off those 'fingers' of the front bezelclips too fit a hdd-cage with a casefan.
- Cut out the struds of the front bezels for improved airflow.
- Replaced the sidepanel with a full acrylic window.
- Fitted an acrylic floorpanel + side drivebay acrylic panel

Videocard;
- Did the 'Geforce GTX logo color mod', now it's white and bright.









Some stuff I'm still considering to do;
- Adding a logo out of vinylwrap to the floorpanel.
- Adjust the lighting so it's more evenly distributed.
- Getting those MOBO headers cables heatshrunk.
- Try to fit a push/pull configuration, without offsetting the radiator
- SLI setup, instead of the 'space filler'.








- Taking some crisp pic's, instead of mobile quality.

Small tip;
If you want some case-lighting not directly running off your PSU. The use of a USB 3.0 MOBO Header adapter is ideal. Most of them come with 2 female ends, one for the front USB 3.0, the other is just obsolete. Unless you can find yourself a USB powered LED Strip.Got myself Antec's Bias Lighting which comes with an on/off switch, originally intended for backlighting a tv/monitor.

And thanks; Corbenvero for helping me out with the measurements for the floorpanel. You rock dude!


----------



## Mergatroid

Almost bought another case for my birthday last week, but managed to hold off the itch until I see the new 600T replacement.
Waiting....tap tap tap tap...(looks at watch)......


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Almost bought another case for my birthday last week, but managed to hold off the itch until I see the new 600T replacement.
> Waiting....tap tap tap tap...(looks at watch)......


Only a little while longer (I'm feeling the same way)


----------



## RocketAbyss

Just two more weeks to the annoucement! ?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Almost bought another case for my birthday last week, but managed to hold off the itch until I see the new 600T replacement.
> Waiting....tap tap tap tap...(looks at watch)......


It's worth waiting for


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> It's worth waiting for


Any chance you could give us some more info? More specifically, is the smaller one going to be ITX or mATX?


----------



## Ksireaper

Does anyone know if there is a Top Fan filter made by anyone for the 760T?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a Top Fan filter made by anyone for the 760T?


This is what i use on my 750D top intake....

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=15707&cPath=26


----------



## Mergatroid

To the Corsair reps (George and Joseph).

I know you guys are likely aware of this, but I just have to mention the following because the comment above by @Ksireaper is a major reminder.

Corsair always recommends using their aio water-coolers as intake. However, oddly enough, none of the mounting spots for these coolers have dust filters.

As Johnny Cochrane says in South Park during his Chewbacca Defense: "That does not make sense".






I believe it's about time Corsair started providing filters for the top mesh, and the rear mesh on their cases, which are the two most likely places where aio water-coolers would be mounted.

I love the filters on my 600T. They do an excellent job. However, my rear mesh and top-mounted H100 are both being used as exhaust. Because of this, my front fan filter almost filters all the air going into the case. A light interior dusting with a Swiffer once every two months, along with removing and cleaning the filter, is almost all the cleaning my case needs. I firmly believe, especially on the more expensive cases, that filters for the top and rear should be included for those people who prefer using intake for their aio coolers..


----------



## Ksireaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> To the Corsair reps (George and Joseph).
> 
> I know you guys are likely aware of this, but I just have to mention the following because the comment above by @Ksireaper is a major reminder.
> 
> Corsair always recommends using their aio water-coolers as intake. However, oddly enough, none of the mounting spots for these coolers have dust filters.
> 
> As Johnny Cochrane says in South Park during his Chewbacca Defense: "That does not make sense".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's about time Corsair started providing filters for the top mesh, and the rear mesh on their cases, which are the two most likely places where aio water-coolers would be mounted.
> 
> I love the filters on my 600T. They do an excellent job. However, my rear mesh and top-mounted H100 are both being used as exhaust. Because of this, my front fan filter almost filters all the air going into the case. A light interior dusting with a Swiffer once every two months, along with removing and cleaning the filter, is almost all the cleaning my case needs. I firmly believe, especially on the more expensive cases, that filters for the top and rear should be included for those people who prefer using intake for their aio coolers..


Well said.

I will be putting a 360 Rad in the roof of my next case as intake. LOVE the corsair 760T. That window is would look awesome with the Acrylic tubing i am going to use. But no Air Filter for the roof will prob make me go 750D instead. Really dont want 3rd party products for that.


----------



## Recr3ational

I will post an update tonight. I need to sort my pump out first. I think I might keep the 600T for a while.

Also regarding top as intake. You guys know you can buy filter mesh sheets for like £4 right? I have all my fans as intake regardless of the filters.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Yes, you can purchase filters for just about every opening on the 600T. I've seen them, and although they perform their function, I'm not interested in altering the exterior look of the case unless it's in an area where it cannot be seen. If it would fit inside the fan compartment, that would be a definite boon, but still, at almost $200 (CDN) you would think they could add a few pieces of filter material. They could have added this between the top mesh and the plastic frame that holds it (just as they did on the front mesh).
I'm not too concerned with the back 120mm fan mount since, as you say, you can purchase inexpensive filters that would look fine on the rear of the case and only cost a couple of dollars. However, the top mesh is a different matter.

Normally I wouldn't even mention it, however Corsair and other companies have been building more and more expensive cases, so I feel at the prices we're paying a few cents worth of material isn't a lot to ask.

Hey, it's their own fault, They made the 600T so nice, I just cannot do without filters and side panel latches anymore.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ Yes, you can purchase filters for just about every opening on the 600T. I've seen them, and although they perform their function, I'm not interested in altering the exterior look of the case unless it's in an area where it cannot be seen. If it would fit inside the fan compartment, that would be a definite boon, but still, at almost $200 (CDN) you would think they could add a few pieces of filter material. They could have added this between the top mesh and the plastic frame that holds it (just as they did on the front mesh).
> I'm not too concerned with the back 120mm fan mount since, as you say, you can purchase inexpensive filters that would look fine on the rear of the case and only cost a couple of dollars. However, the top mesh is a different matter.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't even mention it, however Corsair and other companies have been building more and more expensive cases, so I feel at the prices we're paying a few cents worth of material isn't a lot to ask.
> 
> Hey, it's their own fault, They made the 600T so nice, I just cannot do without filters and side panel latches anymore.


That much is true and my secondary comp is still in the 600t. an air cooled build while my main rig is in a case that shares a similar style.


----------



## Solonowarion

Anyone know where I can get another 600t fan controller? Mine stopped working. The accessories and spares have been taking off the website due to it being an older case or what not.


----------



## Lobsterman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get another 600t fan controller? Mine stopped working. The accessories and spares have been taking off the website due to it being an older case or what not.


You tried an RMA request?
I've been through 3 fan controllers now and got my 3rd 1 out of the warranty period as I was assured it used better quality transistors. Jury's still out on that 1 though as its only been a few months but so far so good. I imagine they took it off the website just for the purpose of keeping a stock back for RMAs.


----------



## Recr3ational

Right, still having that problems with my top gpu. I have no idea how to fix it. Now I really cba.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ I suppose it's too much of a hassle to swap the two cards around, or have you tried that already?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Computex is next week, and thats where we shall welcome new members to the graphite family


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Computex is next week, and thats where we shall welcome new members to the graphite family


and thats where i say goodbye to my Z87 Family, and hello to my Z97 family







and hello to my new graphite!


now just gotta get rid of everything. watercooling and z87 stuff. @[email protected] cmonnnnn marketplace! almost there!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ I suppose it's too much of a hassle to swap the two cards around, or have you tried that already?


Yeah tried it already dude, same problem with the top card. I think its my FC bridge thing.


----------



## dparish2

Hello all, this is my Memorial Day build.

i5-3570K 4.6gHz
Cooler Master hyper N520 CPU cooler
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile RAM 8gb
Geforce GTX 760 GPU
1.5Tb storage
Gigabyte z77x-ud3h mobo
Thermaltake 600w PSU
Corsair 600T White Edition Case

Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Sweet, nice cable work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah tried it already dude, same problem with the top card. I think its my FC bridge thing.


Do you have a spare to try? One of my crossfire cables went bad, and it manifested itself by just not allowing me to enable crossfire in ccc.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ Sweet, nice cable work.
> Do you have a spare to try? One of my crossfire cables went bad, and it manifested itself by just not allowing me to enable crossfire in ccc.


Sorry, i meant my watercooling bridge thing.
The Ek FC link,
My gpu it self is perfectly fine. Its just that my top gpu is alaywas super hot.

I've narrowed it down to the FC Link, Ill have to buy another one. Or somehow stop it trapping air.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get another 600t fan controller? Mine stopped working. The accessories and spares have been taking off the website due to it being an older case or what not.


Submit an RMA request for it and PM the ticket # when you get one.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ohhcheezy*
> 
> I planning on getting the corsair 760t but have a question: I have a Ek H30 240 kit, would the radiator fit in the 760t? Been a burning question for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yupppp the 64mm wide Ek xtx 240 from the ek h30 240 kit will fit, and with room to spare even with a ginormous video card
> 
> Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if you could go push and pull WITH a tube reservoir , but it depends on your video card I'm assuming. Here's my build with push pull 45mm radiator in the front with a 5mm gasket , with a reservoir, wires and room to spare between my 780ti and the radiator/fan
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...





O_O!!!

Sexy!


----------



## Jeronbernal

XD I haven't seen those faces in a while " o_0"

Thank you!


----------



## Recr3ational

Anybody know how to quieten down the vibrations from a bayres pump? I don't want to take it out as u finally sorted the air bubbles issue?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Won silver in corsair pc domination =DDDhttp://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=129421


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Anybody know how to quieten down the vibrations from a bayres pump? I don't want to take it out as u finally sorted the air bubbles issue?


You may have to take it out and try and put some form of padding in it....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Won silver in corsair pc domination =DDDhttp://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=129421


Congrats mate....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You may have to take it out and try and put some form of padding in it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate....


NOOOO I finally sorted the problem


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> NOOOO I finally sorted the problem


Hahahahha....So both cards are working at the moment....? How bad is the vibration,can you live with it like that,meaning how bad does it annoys you....? If it's not annoying i would just leave it....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hahahahha....So both cards are working at the moment....? How bad is the vibration,can you live with it like that,meaning how bad does it annoys you....? If it's not annoying i would just leave it....


Well its only slightly annoying on 5, i usually have it on 2, lol.
I'm gonna leave it on five for a few days just to make all the bubble disappears.

Yeah both my cards are working and both tops out at 40c when using kombuster.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well its only slightly annoying on 5, i usually have it on 2, lol.
> I'm gonna leave it on five for a few days just to make all the bubble disappears.
> 
> Yeah both my cards are working and both tops out at 40c when using kombuster.


Congrats noob you finally sorted it out....







Welcome back to the dual GPU club....


----------



## Jeronbernal

Thank you =D


----------



## JMatzelle303

Anyone know Power LED and HDD LED color on 760T


----------



## Tyhuynh

Almost done putting my rig together!
Newest member of the 760t Club!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Congrats noob you finally sorted it out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back to the dual GPU club....


Problems still there, but I know the problem now. It's going slowly. So I'm currently running one just in case.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Problems still there, but I know the problem now. It's going slowly. So I'm currently running one just in case.


Hopefully it sorts itself out quickly for you


----------



## Jeronbernal

Twin towers













little sneak peek at Golden Seven


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hmmmmmm....Just a couple more days til we see the 600T V2.....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hmmmmmm....Just a couple more days til we see the 600T V2.....


Really excited to see it. I wish I could get it sooner than later but I need more money first haha. Saving money for computer stuff without a job is pretty difficult


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hmmmmmm....Just a couple more days til we see the 600T V2.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really excited to see it. I wish I could get it sooner than later but I need more money first haha. Saving money for computer stuff without a job is pretty difficult
Click to expand...

I cant wait to see what kind of radiators and fans I can jam into it. I've decided to go full water cooled with acrylic tube.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Anyone know how to remove the power and reset switch on the 760t? I want to switch the white ones from my Arctic white 760t over to the black case, that or at least just switch the leds in the black case to white


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hmmmmmm....Just a couple more days til we see the 600T V2.....


Its gonna be announced at computex tomorrow!


----------



## DADDYDC650

600T v2 announcement today? I've been waiting oh so long.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I hope we get loads of pics and the specs....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Sorry Dp....


----------



## Jeronbernal

Wonder which will be higher on the hierarchy the 760t or 600t v2


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Definitely the V2....


----------



## MrPT

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/corsair_showcases_carbide_air_240_graphite_380t_and_780t.html


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Looks kinda nice, too bad the window isn't bigger, I'm gonna keep my trusty 600T


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Graphite Series 780T Full-Tower PC Case
> 
> Go big with the strikingly styled Graphite Series 780T Full-Tower PC case. The 780T's aggressive rounded looks -available in black or white - compliment the rugged construction while the internals raise the bar for PC case design, cooling, and expansion capabilities. The latched easy-open side window panel reveals a cavernous interior with enough room to accommodate dual 360mm watercooling radiators, nine expansion slots and up to nine hard drives. Lastly, a three-mode built-in fan controller lets you to fine-tune the airflow potential of the three included Corsair AF-140 140mm fans.


I want the black one,dual 360 rads (win win 4 me)







Can't wait to see the inside and if it has bottom mounted rad space also....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper




----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*


Those curves!

Someone at Apple's patent division is throwing a tantrum unlike anything we've ever seen.


----------



## Jeronbernal

So it will be bigger or smaller than the 760t?
The front looks smaller, but the name has a larger number... Hmm

(talking about 780t)


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> So it will be bigger or smaller than the 760t?
> The front looks smaller, but the name has a larger number... Hmm
> 
> (talking about 780t)


With support for 2 x 360's I would say bigger.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Guess we all can stop saying 600T V2, as by golly jeez, ..alas, the 780T...


----------



## Gyrael

I can't believe they dropped the full mesh font. Doesn't look like they implemented removable 5.25" cages either : /


----------



## Jeronbernal

My guess is the drive cage is removable, how else would you fit 2 360 rads in there? 

Which also makes me wonder... It only has two drives, and the 140 fans look cramped in front... So it could be smaller than the 760t?

Unless they are 180 or 200mm led, which from the front of the frame of it kind of looks like it it had a bunch of spokes....


----------



## Gyrael

Well, either way we're stuck with the plastic covers for them. That's the main thing I didn't like about the 760T.


----------



## roflcopter159

Initial reaction to the first pictures is that I'm not a huge fan (Air 240 excluded that is). There is something about the 780T that I just don't like and I can't really put my finger on what it is. I'm thinking that it is the single latch at the top and the mesh supports. Curious to see more of these cases, but I definitely like the 380T better. I was hoping these cases would blow the competition out of the water and my next build had a definitive case, but I'm not so sure I can say right now that I'll build in one of these.


----------



## Dragoon

Not bad... Oddly... the more I look the more I like it. I wonder how the 780T's innards are...

Still not making me ditch my 600T though.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Initial reaction to the first pictures is that I'm not a huge fan (Air 240 excluded that is). There is something about the 780T that I just don't like and I can't really put my finger on what it is. I'm thinking that it is the single latch at the top and the mesh supports. Curious to see more of these cases, but I definitely like the 380T better. I was hoping these cases would blow the competition out of the water and my next build had a definitive case, but I'm not so sure I can say right now that I'll build in one of these.


Man you pretty much took the words out of my mouth. It's not that I hate the 780t, just not what I expected I guess? Good lookin case but doesn't "do it" for me. For that price I'm seriously considering Case Labs S8. Still, kudos to Corsair for bringing out more cool stuff as always.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Man you pretty much took the words out of my mouth. It's not that I hate the 780t, just not what I expected I guess? Good lookin case but doesn't "do it" for me. For that price I'm seriously considering Case Labs S8. Still, kudos to Corsair for bringing out more cool stuff as always.


Honestly, I would have loved it if they had kept the exact same aesthetic but made it smaller and updated the internal bits (I'm looking at ITX for my next build if it wasn't obvious). In the video he talks about "what would the sexiest case of 2010 look like if it was designed in 2014" (or something like that) and I really believe that the 600T would still fit that description. I haven't really found any cases that are just "wow, I need to make my next build in THIS!" and that includes the cases that Corsair has just announced. I want something that would give me the same "wow" reaction that I had when I saw the 600T for the first time.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Honestly, I would have loved it if they had kept the exact same aesthetic but made it smaller and updated the internal bits (I'm looking at ITX for my next build if it wasn't obvious). In the video he talks about "what would the sexiest case of 2010 look like if it was designed in 2014" (or something like that) and I really believe that the 600T would still fit that description. I haven't really found any cases that are just "wow, I need to make my next build in THIS!" and that includes the cases that Corsair has just announced. I want something that would give me the same "wow" reaction that I had when I saw the 600T for the first time.


Some good points friend. I however am not lookin at SFF but do enjoy seeing all the neat cases that come out for them. The 760t was a "wow" moment for me and was dead set on it, but wanted to wait to see the 780t announcement. Good luck on finding your perfect case


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Honestly, I would have loved it if they had kept the exact same aesthetic but made it smaller and updated the internal bits (I'm looking at ITX for my next build if it wasn't obvious). In the video he talks about "what would the sexiest case of 2010 look like if it was designed in 2014" (or something like that) and I really believe that the 600T would still fit that description. I haven't really found any cases that are just "wow, I need to make my next build in THIS!" and that includes the cases that Corsair has just announced. I want something that would give me the same "wow" reaction that I had when I saw the 600T for the first time.


That's exactly the same that I felt with the 600T...

When I saw the 600T it was instant "omg must have it".


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> That's exactly the same that I felt with the 600T...
> 
> When I saw the 600T it was instant "omg must have it".


Exactly, I was really looking forward to seeing what the 780T and 380T had to offer and I guess I was just disappointed by the initial images. Maybe once we get more information/pictures I will fall in love with them, but I'm just a bit disappointed by the lack of "wow, I need this"


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

For me the looks of the 780T really got me interested in the case!







I can not wait for the indepth looks and reviews! Though i too allready miss the all mesh front panels :/ any thoughts on how the right side panel looks to be all mesh in Georges sneak peak vid? I am hoping to see som other panel variants, like a full windowed left side panel, that would be awesome!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> That's exactly the same that I felt with the 600T...
> 
> When I saw the 600T it was instant "omg must have it".


Yeah, I imagine a lot of us felt like that.

Right now I don't feel like the new design is an evolution. I don't understand why they ditched the smooth curves for this segmented look. I think that and the lack of the full mesh front really take away from what was a simple and punchy design.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> For me the looks of the 780T really got me interested in the case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can not wait for the indepth looks and reviews! Though i too allready miss the all mesh front panels :/ any thoughts on how the right side panel looks to be all mesh in Georges sneak peak vid? I am hoping to see som other panel variants, like a full windowed left side panel, that would be awesome!


Just realised that it is not all mesh, still the right side panel got me dreaming!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Yeah, I imagine a lot of us felt like that.
> 
> Right now I don't feel like the new design is an evolution. I don't understand why they ditched the smooth curves for this segmented look. I think that and the lack of the full mesh front really take away from what was a simple and punchy design.


True. I guess everyone was expecting something much different than what was unveiled. Myself... I was expecting something like around the size of the 900D.... with the sleek design similar to what the 600T has.

Also... why is a mini ITX case named 380T when a midtower one is 230T? Isn't it supposed for the numbering to represent size and class? Higher numbering meaning bigger cases and/or higher end?

The 780T doesn't look bad imo... but the 380T.....


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Does anyone else feel like the new 780T looks more like a Silverstone case than a Corsair case aesthetically? It seems to have a lot of the V shapes that are commonly found in many Silverstone cases.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> True. I guess everyone was expecting something much different than what was unveiled. Myself... I was expecting something like around the size of the 900D.... with the sleek design similar to what the 600T has.
> 
> Also... why is a mini ITX case named 380T when a midtower one is 230T? Isn't it supposed for the numbering to represent size and class? Higher numbering meaning bigger cases and/or higher end?
> 
> The 780T doesn't look bad imo... but the 380T.....


I actually disagree. I think I like the 380T much better than the 780T.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Gimme dat Black Corsair 780T....


----------



## Mergatroid

I do really like the design of the 780T, but I was expecting a replacement mid tower case, not a full tower. I also just can't use a full tower with only two external drive bays. I could have gotten along with three, but two just isn't enough. Mainly though, I am disappointed that it isn't a mid tower. I just have no interest in a full tower case.
I really don't like the 230T mid tower. It's not my cup of tea. I do like both the 760T and 780T, but they're both full tower units. I also like the Air 540, but no latches...thumb screws are so last century. None of the rest of the Carbide series does anything for me either. The obsidian series are pretty nice if you're into the Monolith thing.
That sucks.
Oh well, for now I'm sticking with my 600T too.


----------



## p33k

Waiting to see a review of the 780t but I am interested. I miss my 600t but the lack of rad space caused me to get rid of it. As for it being a full tower, I don't mind. The 600t was just a few mm short of being one so I don't see the problem there.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Waiting to see a review of the 780t but I am interested. I miss my 600t but the lack of rad space caused me to get rid of it. As for it being a full tower, I don't mind. The 600t was just a few mm short of being one so I don't see the problem there.


Well said,how you been....?

With room for 2 x 360 rads there is nothing to complain about,especially for those with custom loops....

I'm already trying to figure out my loop run in the 780T with two 360 rads....









Just need internal shot to have a better idea.....


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Well said,how you been....?
> 
> With room for 2 x 360 rads there is nothing to complain about,especially for those with custom loops....
> 
> I'm already trying to figure out my loop run in the 780T with two 360 rads....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need internal shot to have a better idea.....


I've been great thanks and you? I was about to buy some switch 810 acrylic parts from coldzero but saw George saying new cases were coming out so held off. So, yeah I have been dreaming about my new build with this case also. I really hope it has the lovely room on the back side that the 600t had for cable management. I didn't see the suggested price?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> I've been great thanks and you? I was about to buy some switch 810 acrylic parts from coldzero but saw George saying new cases were coming out so held off. So, yeah I have been dreaming about my new build with this case also. I really hope it has the lovely room on the back side that the 600t had for cable management. I didn't see the suggested price?


Been good can't complain....


----------



## roflcopter159

The more I look at it, the more I enjoy the 780T. If there was a 680T (Mid-tower?) I would be much more likely to buy it. Definitely need more as far as pictures are concerned


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I do really like the design of the 780T, but I was expecting a replacement mid tower case, not a full tower. I also just can't use a full tower with only two external drive bays. I could have gotten along with three, but two just isn't enough. Mainly though, I am disappointed that it isn't a mid tower. I just have no interest in a full tower case.
> I really don't like the 230T mid tower. It's not my cup of tea. I do like both the 760T and 780T, but they're both full tower units. I also like the Air 540, but no latches...thumb screws are so last century. None of the rest of the Carbide series does anything for me either. The obsidian series are pretty nice if you're into the Monolith thing.
> That sucks.
> Oh well, for now I'm sticking with my 600T too.


I thought of you when I saw the two drive bays









Corsair seems to be taking this pointlessly middle-of-the road approach with them instead of making them modular. They did basically the same with the 760T...

I also don't particularly like how big it seems to be, but it wouldn't be a deal breaker. It's mainly about the aesthetic for me.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Some internals....


----------



## Jeronbernal

Lmao so I'm watching the video, and gf looks over as one of the dancers is upside down on the pole, gf goes "wth" me : "the girls come with the case, can I have one?" Lmao


----------



## gysky

It looks cheap.. somehow. They should have gone with full mesh front and the same plastic finish of the old version. As a new case it's fine, but it's no 600T v2 for me.


----------



## jdk90

Why did they keep the 5.25" bays, or covers at least... No new case for me









Edit: However that push button start is great


----------



## Lutfij

Corsair went down the MSI road...expect a video demo to follow suite.

The case is meh, I'll suggest the original 600T for my clients unless there really is a 600T v2 ready for launch and this was a joke. The mitx is more than ugly - its hideous!


----------



## Dragoon

The internals of the 780T look nice and with lots of space. Still no.. nope... not gonna replace my 600T

On a side note... dem RGB keyboards...


----------



## Recr3ational

Still don't know if I want one. The white one is quite attractive.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Still don't know if I want one. The white one is quite attractive.


You know you want it....


----------



## Zillerella

Tbh I think it is really ugly. It's not even close to look like the 600T. Im going to buy the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe when it comes out. Much better case for the price.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Case looks okay, easier to get fans for but all in all it will do nothing to get me to move back to Graphite case for my main build which is now nicely fitted into a Cosmos 2, one of the few cases that looks as good as the 600t.


----------



## Recr3ational

Yeah in thinking the same as you guys. I might just stay with my beloved 600Tina.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah in thinking the same as you guys. I might just stay with my beloved 600Tina.


Now that I know that I'll be sticking with the 600T for a little while longer, I think I may start to do some minor mods to it. Step 1: cut the front out for 2x120. Tired of the 200mm and the annoying whine from the mesh.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You know you want it....


Heh, Reaper seems to be the only one that's drooling over the 780T


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Now that I know that I'll be sticking with the 600T for a little while longer, I think I may start to do some minor mods to it. Step 1: cut the front out for 2x120. Tired of the 200mm and the annoying whine from the mesh.


Yeah, good start.
Mines perfectly silent now. Just a grind now and again from the pump. It's getting better.

Thing is, if I wanted to change the case, I would have to buy more rads and fans etc. after that I'll probably go trifire then I'll need a new psu and hundreds of pounds worth of acrylic tubing. I think it's better if I stay with ther 600T


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah, good start.
> Mines perfectly silent now. Just a grind now and again from the pump. It's getting better.
> 
> Thing is, if I wanted to change the case, I would have to buy more rads and fans etc. after that I'll probably go trifire then I'll need a new psu and hundreds of pounds worth of acrylic tubing. I think it's better if I stay with ther 600T


Mine is pretty quiet when idling/not gaming besides that horrible buzz/whine from the front fan. The moment I go into a game though, my 660Ti drowns out anything and everything with its horrendously loud fan. That's what I get for getting a card with a reference 680 design I guess. Could be worse though... Could be a 290(X) reference card.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Mine is pretty quiet when idling/not gaming besides that horrible buzz/whine from the front fan. The moment I go into a game though, my 660Ti drowns out anything and everything with its horrendously loud fan. That's what I get for getting a card with a reference 680 design I guess. Could be worse though... Could be a 290(X) reference card.


Reference of anything tend to be loud. You could always go under the sea? Darling it's better, down where it's wetter, under the sea.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Reference of anything tend to be loud. You could always go under the sea? Darling it's better, down where it's wetter, under the sea.


Haha, not until I update this thing (which won't be for a little while, though it is on the list). I don't really want to be drowning components that I'm going to be getting rid of (hopefully) within the next year or so. Unfortunately, when you have limited income, you have to pick and choose the order in which you buy things and I just ordered another mech keyboard and I'm in the process of saving for some new headphones. Luckily, I'll be getting a job in about a week or so for the summer and that should help out the computer fund a good deal.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Reference of anything tend to be loud. You could always go under the sea? Darling it's better, down where it's wetter, under the sea.


Did you just sing that in your jamaican voice....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Heh, Reaper seems to be the only one that's drooling over the 780T


I can't help it,more rad space FTW,i felt the same as you guys did when i first say the 600T,i wasn't super excited about it until i started seeing a couple builds in it....

Give it time,as soon as you guys start seeing builds and the specs you will change your minds....


----------



## Darkcyde

I have to be honest....I wasn't bowled over like I was when I saw the 600T for the first time. However, the more I look at it, the more I like it. I would gladly accept a free 780T from Corsair to review







.............or I'll probably buy the black one.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I can't help it,more rad space FTW,i felt the same as you guys did when i first say the 600T,i wasn't super excited about it until i started seeing a couple builds in it....
> 
> Give it time,as soon as you guys start seeing builds and the specs you will change your minds....


It's funny you say that because I just saw the Phanteks Enthoo Evolv and I think that might have to be my next case.


----------



## Ksireaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It's funny you say that because I just saw the Phanteks Enthoo Evolv and I think that might have to be my next case.


If the EVOLV was a full Tower i would buy it in an instant. Not really into small builds.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Did you just sing that in your jamaican voice....


Maybe. Maybe I did.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I thought of you when I saw the two drive bays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair seems to be taking this pointlessly middle-of-the road approach with them instead of making them modular. They did basically the same with the 760T...
> 
> I also don't particularly like how big it seems to be, but it wouldn't be a deal breaker. It's mainly about the aesthetic for me.


It is a really nice design. I can see how people could be attracted to it. It's unfortunate it just doesn't have what I'm looking for in a case.

It's too bad they couldn't have fit a slot on the top of the external drive bays large enough for a slim optical drive. That, with two external drive bays, might have been enough to convince me.

Oh well, keep up the good design work Corsair. It may not be what I want from a case, but it's sure sweet none the less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> The internals of the 780T look nice and with lots of space. Still no.. nope... not gonna replace my 600T
> 
> On a side note... dem RGB keyboards...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really agree about the keyboard. Their previous keyboards have been pretty solid, with a few minor issues, but this new programmable RGB keyboard with Cherry switches....wow, nice job for sure....


----------



## Buttsy

Hey guys 

Been quite a while since I posted, been super busy, but thought with the release of the new 780t I would pop in. I must say I quite like it, esp the White version. I find it very very smexy, altho its still not as good as the 600t. I really don't think Corsair will ever better the 600t for looks and style, versatility and simplicity and just an overall amazing case.

When George teased the 780t was 'Papa Bear' I was half expecting (hoping) for something a little bit bigger. I love my 600t and it will forever be my favorite case but its just too small for my new found love of watercooling, I was waiting for the release of the 780t to see if it was big enough but its just not for the dual loops I have been planning :-(

All in all tho I cant wait for a TTL review of the case, I'm gonna hold off on a 900d until I get to see a full review I think.

I really really like the 780t!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I like the look of the 780t (white ofcourse) but it's not really giving me a wow factor. I do like some aspects of it but I'll keep my 600t. Don't really like the latch on the sidewindow. The power button in smexy though.

For some reason I really like the look of the white air 240.

Still happy with my current setup. I think next year will be upgrade year for me.

I still haven't started the sleeving on my cables.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Reference of anything tend to be loud. You could always go under the sea? Darling it's better, down where it's wetter, under the sea.


My Reference 780s are plenty quiet... loudest thing in my build is my Pump and then the Jet-Flow 120s on my Rad.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Been quite a while since I posted, been super busy, but thought with the release of the new 780t I would pop in. I must say I quite like it, esp the White version. I find it very very smexy, altho its still not as good as the 600t. I really don't think Corsair will ever better the 600t for looks and style, versatility and simplicity and just an overall amazing case.
> 
> When George teased the 780t was 'Papa Bear' I was half expecting (hoping) for something a little bit bigger. I love my 600t and it will forever be my favorite case but its just too small for my new found love of watercooling, I was waiting for the release of the 780t to see if it was big enough but its just not for the dual loops I have been planning :-(
> 
> All in all tho I cant wait for a TTL review of the case, I'm gonna hold off on a 900d until I get to see a full review I think.
> 
> I really really like the 780t!


I'm a bit iffy with the new 600T too.
I think the 600T had a bigger "must have now" factor. Btw I finally sorted my 120 rad thanks to your idea


----------



## Jeronbernal

ordered my parts, atleast some of them, also ordered some vanilla sands and black sleeving from mdpc-x
gold bitspower mod cover for the d5, and a bunch of other goooold stuff









also did some modding today, changed the original red LED's on the 760T's power and reset button to white

since my z97 deluxe has 2 usb 3.0 headers, but the case has 2 usb 2.0 ports, and 2 usb3.0 ports = 1 usb 2.0 header, 1 usb 3.0 header, ive decided to turn all 4 front usb into usb 3.0


----------



## Recr3ational

I got a few little things recently.

I got pissed off with the fan controller so bought a Scythe Kaze Q, and ghetto stuck it at the back of my case



Daryl sold me an SSD cheap so I'm just gonna shove it up top. Cos im lazy



Finally manage to add the extra 120 at the back.



Now if the 780T is good, ill move cases, if not then i guess ill have to stay with this one for a while.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I got a few little things recently.
> 
> I got pissed off with the fan controller so bought a Scythe Kaze Q, and ghetto stuck it at the back of my case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl sold me an SSD cheap so I'm just gonna shove it up top. Cos im lazy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally manage to add the extra 120 at the back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if the 780T is good, ill move cases, if not then i guess ill have to stay with this one for a while.


How is the fan controller working out for you....?

Are those the GT~15's that you will be shipping to me....









If i get a 780T,you better buy one also.....








Also did you notice any temp drop with the extra rad,and why is you bathe rag in your rig....









I'm 18 hrs into Wolfenstein,i think i'm close to the end....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> How is the fan controller working out for you....?
> 
> Are those the GT~15's that you will be shipping to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i get a 780T,you better buy one also.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also did you notice any temp drop with the extra rad,and why is you bathe rag in your rig....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 18 hrs into Wolfenstein,i think i'm close to the end....


It's good actually, small and looks cool. So yeah.

No, you're sending yours to me.
I just got the the London Monitor thing. So I have no idea how long I'm in.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> It's good actually, small and looks cool. So yeah.
> 
> No, you're sending yours to me.
> I just got the the London Monitor thing. So I have no idea how long I'm in.


I have had to rage quit a few times,it's driving me nuts the closer i get to the end of the game (games gets harder).....Will try and finish it in the morning then move on to ''Murdered Soul Suspect''....

Ohhhhhh start saving for the 780T....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I have had to rage quit a few times,it's driving me nuts the closer i get to the end of the game (games gets harder).....Will try and finish it in the morning then move on to ''Murdered Soul Suspect''....
> 
> Ohhhhhh start saving for the 780T....


I might start saving for the 780T, really not sure yet.
Next month me is getting a new tv, prob 50 or 55' wooot

I don't know why but I'm addicted to BF4 even though I still suck. Got watchdogs on ps4 but it's not as awesome as I thought, haven't played much yet. Also playing skyrim with tons of mod's, my 2 7870's are crying under those


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I might start saving for the 780T, really not sure yet.
> Next month me is getting a new tv, prob 50 or 55' wooot
> 
> I don't know why but I'm addicted to BF4 even though I still suck. Got watchdogs on ps4 but it's not as awesome as I thought, haven't played much yet. Also playing skyrim with tons of mod's, my 2 7870's are crying under those


How are the 7870 holding up? Still rocking?
I already have money for the 780T just not sure if to buy it.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> How are the 7870 holding up? Still rocking?
> I already have money for the 780T just not sure if to buy it.


Yup no complaints, happy I kept them. They run fine now, haven't really looked at the temps lately but I think it's around 45°C max (BF4 ultra @ 1440p).
The ambient temp inside my pc is around 30°C when gaming. I'm happy.

Well technically I have the money too. It's just that it's probably gonna cost 190Euros, I'm not selling the 600T, who wants a cut up case








I will miss my acrylic window though


----------



## Gyrael

I still find myself looking at 780T pictures and hurting at the not-full-mesh front. Just... why...

I'm convinced that detail would make a really big difference.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yup no complaints, happy I kept them. They run fine now, haven't really looked at the temps lately but I think it's around 45°C max (BF4 ultra @ 1440p).
> The ambient temp inside my pc is around 30°C when gaming. I'm happy.
> 
> Well technically I have the money too. It's just that it's probably gonna cost 190Euros, I'm not selling the 600T, who wants a cut up case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss my acrylic window though


If I remember correctly, I think it was my idea for you to keep them right?









Yeah I'm still deciding. I might have to flip a coin on it.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I still find myself looking at 780T pictures and hurting at the not-full-mesh front. Just... why...
> 
> I'm convinced that detail would make a really big difference.


Yup, that would have been nicer looking, time for the 790T!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> If I remember correctly, I think it was my idea for you to keep them right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm still deciding. I might have to flip a coin on it.


Yup it was, hehe, thx























Edit:

Nice looking game:


----------



## scyf3r

Sorry for having disappeared so long.. Been rather busy with my university thesis and final exams.. Finally graduated! And finally migrated my parts into the modded 600T case.. Took me quite some time to fit everything in properly.. I've not inserted the pulsating red led circuit under the PSU cover since I'm considering to redo the PSU cover.. Still ain't contented with the current result and I'm planning to design acrylic covers to cover the bottom row of headers, the back of 5.25" drive bays, the empty cable-pass-through holes beside the motherboard. And also sleeve the 24-pin ATX cables.. Here are some pics for now with my half-dead phone camera, don't mind the black dots (damaged sensor). :/

PS: Unfortunately having 3x 120mm fans on top caused me to be unable to slot in a DVD drive into the top 5.25" bay. Will be making another red acrylic cover to replace the black mesh cover soon.


----------



## Gyrael

Wow, great job!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I might start saving for the 780T, really not sure yet.
> Next month me is getting a new tv, prob 50 or 55' wooot
> 
> I don't know why but I'm addicted to BF4 even though I still suck. Got watchdogs on ps4 but it's not as awesome as I thought, haven't played much yet. Also playing skyrim with tons of mod's, my 2 7870's are crying under those


Why stop at 55in....









Love me those 50in and above tv's.what brand will you be looking to get ?.....Havn't played BF in awhile,mostly still playing Titanfall,watch dogs looks good on pc but buggy as hell....

I need to get skyrim,and you may need to help me with mods when i do,that white 780T would look awesome with your white tubing....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> How are the 7870 holding up? Still rocking?
> I already have money for the 780T just not sure if to buy it.


You will buy it,it would look awesome with white acrylic tubing....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yup no complaints, happy I kept them. They run fine now, haven't really looked at the temps lately but I think it's around 45°C max (BF4 ultra @ 1440p).
> The ambient temp inside my pc is around 30°C when gaming. I'm happy.
> 
> Well technically I have the money too. It's just that it's probably gonna cost 190Euros, I'm not selling the 600T, who wants a cut up case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss my acrylic window though


1440p goodness for the win,been trying to convince rec to grab a korean monitor but he wants to go 4k....

I would love if buttsy buys one then make an acrylic window like he did for the 600T....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Sorry for having disappeared so long.. Been rather busy with my university thesis and final exams.. Finally graduated! And finally migrated my parts into the modded 600T case.. Took me quite some time to fit everything in properly.. I've not inserted the pulsating red led circuit under the PSU cover since I'm considering to redo the PSU cover.. Still ain't contented with the current result and I'm planning to design acrylic covers to cover the bottom row of headers, the back of 5.25" drive bays, the empty cable-pass-through holes beside the motherboard. And also sleeve the 24-pin ATX cables.. Here are some pics for now with my half-dead phone camera, don't mind the black dots (damaged sensor). :/
> 
> PS: Unfortunately having 3x 120mm fans on top caused me to be unable to slot in a DVD drive into the top 5.25" bay. Will be making another red acrylic cover to replace the black mesh cover soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys, is there any decent external or usb sound card?
I really don't want to shove an ugly sound card in my rig.

Also nice rig scyf3r


----------



## Gyrael

If you're going external you should just get a good AMP and DAC. The FiiO E10 seems to be a budget champ.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Wow, great job!


is this the same guy who said months ago that he's done spending money on his pc....







. Finished Wolfenstein just now....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> If you're going external you should just get a good AMP and DAC. The FiiO E10 seems to be a budget champ.


I'm confused with all this. I think I'll just use on board.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> ordered my parts, atleast some of them, also ordered some vanilla sands and black sleeving from mdpc-x
> gold bitspower mod cover for the d5, and a bunch of other goooold stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did some modding today, changed the original red LED's on the 760T's power and reset button to white
> 
> since my z97 deluxe has 2 usb 3.0 headers, but the case has 2 usb 2.0 ports, and 2 usb3.0 ports = 1 usb 2.0 header, 1 usb 3.0 header, ive decided to turn all 4 front usb into usb 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a good idea. I've thought about this myself but I don't need the USB 3.0 ports enough to do the mod. I have plugged a lot of USB 2.0 devices into the single 3.0 port on the front of the 600T, and every single device has worked flawlessly. I honestly believe it's about time manufacturers just abandoned USB 2.0 since 3.0 is backwards compatible and works very well. I especially believe it's time for case manufacturers to stop putting USB 2.0 ports on the cases. If someone manages to find a USB2.0 device that won't work on a USB 3.0 port (which seems pretty unlikely to me), then they can always use a USB 2.0 port on the back. Nice job replacing those ports.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I got a few little things recently.
> 
> I got pissed off with the fan controller so bought a Scythe Kaze Q, and ghetto stuck it at the back of my case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl sold me an SSD cheap so I'm just gonna shove it up top. Cos im lazy
> 
> 
> 
> Finally manage to add the extra 120 at the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if the 780T is good, ill move cases, if not then i guess ill have to stay with this one for a while.


Very nice man. Have you thought about mounting the fan controller in the drive bay backwards? The controls would be inside, but you wouldn't have to remove the cover on the front of the case, and you could rout the wires out the side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup no complaints, happy I kept them. They run fine now, haven't really looked at the temps lately but I think it's around 45°C max (BF4 ultra @ 1440p).
> The ambient temp inside my pc is around 30°C when gaming. I'm happy.
> 
> Well technically I have the money too. It's just that it's probably gonna cost 190Euros,
> 
> 
> I'm not selling the 600T, who wants a cut up case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss my acrylic window though


Same. My 600T has a big hole cut in it at the front top of the case (the 360 rad mod). Might be hard to sell, although I've covered it up with....black duct tape....lol...also have a 120mm hole cut in the bottom with a 120mm fan as intake down there. You're right, that is a consideration. It would be a shame to have such a nice case just sitting around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Sorry for having disappeared so long.. Been rather busy with my university thesis and final exams.. Finally graduated! And finally migrated my parts into the modded 600T case.. Took me quite some time to fit everything in properly.. I've not inserted the pulsating red led circuit under the PSU cover since I'm considering to redo the PSU cover.. Still ain't contented with the current result and I'm planning to design acrylic covers to cover the bottom row of headers, the back of 5.25" drive bays, the empty cable-pass-through holes beside the motherboard. And also sleeve the 24-pin ATX cables.. Here are some pics for now with my half-dead phone camera, don't mind the black dots (damaged sensor). :/
> 
> PS: Unfortunately having 3x 120mm fans on top caused me to be unable to slot in a DVD drive into the top 5.25" bay. Will be making another red acrylic cover to replace the black mesh cover soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey, that looks awesome! Are you using it to keep those four pizzas warm at the front?
Congrats on graduating!!!!! What did you take?


----------



## RocketAbyss

So I've more or less planned out my WC loop parts for the 780T when i get it/when it comes out. Looking at getting two Alphacool ST30 360 rads, EKWB Nickel WB for my 290X + backplate, Primochill tubing, Phobya compression fittings, D5 pump, a simple t-virus res, a couple of gentle typhoons, silver kill coil and distilled water. All set in motion!


----------



## scyf3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> is this the same guy who said months ago that he's done spending money on his pc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Finished Wolfenstein just now....


Haha.. Nope.. that's not me.. When can we ever be done spending money on our pc?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hey, that looks awesome! Are you using it to keep those four pizzas warm at the front?
> Congrats on graduating!!!!! What did you take?


Thanks! Those four pizzas in front seem to be needing a little more touch up to look cooler.. :/ I took applied physics.. And now I'm officially unemployed..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea. I've thought about this myself but I don't need the USB 3.0 ports enough to do the mod. I have plugged a lot of USB 2.0 devices into the single 3.0 port on the front of the 600T, and every single device has worked flawlessly. I honestly believe it's about time manufacturers just abandoned USB 2.0 since 3.0 is backwards compatible and works very well. I especially believe it's time for case manufacturers to stop putting USB 2.0 ports on the cases. If someone manages to find a USB2.0 device that won't work on a USB 3.0 port (which seems pretty unlikely to me), then they can always use a USB 2.0 port on the back. Nice job replacing those ports.
> 
> 
> Very nice man. Have you thought about mounting the fan controller in the drive bay backwards? The controls would be inside, but you wouldn't have to remove the cover on the front of the case, and you could rout the wires out the side.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Same. My 600T has a big hole cut in it at the front top of the case (the 360 rad mod). Might be hard to sell, although I've covered it up with....black duct tape....lol...also have a 120mm hole cut in the bottom with a 120mm fan as intake down there. You're right, that is a consideration. It would be a shame to have such a nice case just sitting around.
> Hey, that looks awesome! Are you using it to keep those four pizzas warm at the front?
> Congrats on graduating!!!!! What did you take?


I have indeed, I have the pump with acrylic tubing blocking the way.
Also the fan controller is silver, and its ugly. I have all my fans on 100% all the time anyway. Its just there to be used as a fan hub more than anything.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I have indeed, I have the pump with acrylic tubing blocking the way.
> Also the fan controller is silver, and its ugly. I have all my fans on 100% all the time anyway. Its just there to be used as a fan hub more than anything.


Wow 100% all the time, isn't that loud?

My 200mm is @500rpm
Back 120mm @ 1200rpm
and the 3 120mm on the rad are @ 1000-1200rpm. When I'm just surfing @ 800rpm


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Wow 100% all the time, isn't that loud?
> 
> My 200mm is @500rpm
> Back 120mm @ 1200rpm
> and the 3 120mm on the rad are @ 1000-1200rpm. When I'm just surfing @ 800rpm


Well I have
3 x AP 15s at max.
And front 200mm at max they're all really quiet so.

I think the corsairs a a bit louder than the typhoons. Well reaper told me they are anyway.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well I have
> 3 x AP 15s at max.
> And front 200mm at max they're all really quiet so.
> 
> I think the corsairs a a bit louder than the typhoons. Well reaper told me they are anyway.


The corsairs are indeed louder than the GT's at full speed,but the GT's are still audible at full speed.....I have no clue how rec runs them at full speed all the time,i run my GT's at 1000 rpm depending on games,full speed only in games like metro last light/crysis 3 and a few others that really pushes my cards....Will say they aren't as loud as the corsairs tho,it's more of a whooshing sound of air than the swarm of bee my sp's made at full speed,they sound the same once turned down to lower voltages tho....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The corsairs are indeed louder than the GT's at full speed,but the GT's are still audible at full speed.....I have no clue how rec runs them at full speed all the time,i run my GT's at 1000 rpm depending on games,full speed only in games like metro last light/crysis 3 and a few others that really pushes my cards....Will say they aren't as loud as the corsairs tho,it's more of a whooshing sound of air than the swarm of bee my sp's made at full speed,they sound the same once turned down to lower voltages tho....


Well you heard my rig, you said it yourself it's quiet. What's the point of turning them down.


----------



## Jeronbernal

i painted my ram's heatsinks and sp120 rings, but ended up finding two people selling GT AP15's so i might dye the fan blades gold

i used black plastidip as the primer, hoping i could just peel the gold paint and primer off when i figured i dont want it to be gold anymore, but the paint turned out kindof gooey because of the plastidip consistency... what do you guys think? should i repaint the dom plats ram heatsinks?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Haha.. Nope.. that's not me.. When can we ever be done spending money on our pc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Those four pizzas in front seem to be needing a little more touch up to look cooler.. :/ I took applied physics.. And now I'm officially unemployed..


Lol. Well, I envy you. I would have loved to take a masters in physics, or even mathematics (I seemed to have a knack for calculus). Alas, was not to be.....


----------



## Jeronbernal

Anyone here use the aquaero?

How do you like it? And what addons do you use


----------



## MrPT

So guys , I wanna show You final version of my inverted corsair 600t



More photos in spoiler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPT*
> 
> So guys , I wanna show You final version of my inverted corsair 600t
> 
> 
> 
> More photos in spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


this is great!
any build log?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPT*
> 
> So guys , I wanna show You final version of my inverted corsair 600t
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos in spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## roflcopter159

Wow MrPT.... I have liked that thing since the first time you posted some pictures of it, but I'm so glad we've finally got final pics on here. Congrats on a really quite amazing looking case!


----------



## Gyrael

Wow, that is stunning. Any pictures of the front?

Looks better than the 780T...


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Wow, that is stunning. Any pictures of the front?
> 
> Looks better than the 780T...


So..what would a inverted 780t compare to the looks of a un-touched 600t...can't seem to imagine how it looks better = a mod compared to un-touched version is always a mood changer.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Components mounted in and radiators also, just doing some tubing now, Think I'm gonna use the rigid 90 couplers as well
Backplates look cake


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Components mounted in and radiators also, just doing some tubing now, Think I'm gonna use the rigid 90 couplers as well
> Backplates look cake


Nice touch your adding...and enjoy this rain wa wa tonian...


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Nice touch your adding...and enjoy this rain wa wa tonian...


I love the rain alot more than the sun, my brown skin can't take none of that shiny heat. Lol Filipinos are suppose to love the sun. I guess I must be a exception since I don't eat seafood also =p

Hope Steilacoom is lookin good, nice to see another Washingtonian


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I love the rain alot more than the sun, my brown skin can't take none of that shiny heat. Lol Filipinos are suppose to love the sun. I guess I must be a exception since I don't eat seafood also =p
> 
> Hope Steilacoom is lookin good, nice to see another Washingtonian


Too close to South Sound= hangin breezey rain..but better than coastal areas..keep the water flow in' and all parts cool


----------



## Jeronbernal

that's whatsup man! great to see you here !

finished tubing, still deciding on whether im going to keep it this way, ill sleep on it overnight~




i have no idea what dye color i should use....


----------



## putchie

These looks cool


----------



## MrPT

IMO black would fit perfect, too much gold/yellow didn't look so good


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPT*
> 
> IMO black would fit perfect, too much gold/yellow didn't look so good


I'm scared the black would take away from the fittings, x.x sad that I already have black pastel too, but forgot the fittings were black

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *putchie*
> 
> These looks cool


I wish I could use the hydra gold, but Aurora coolants are only made to be in a loop for a couple days


----------



## MrPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I wish I could use the hydra gold, but Aurora coolants are only made to be in a loop for a couple days


Dunno if You know, but mayhems made Aurora2 that can stay in loop much much longer than rev1, but for now its hard to get it because they trying sell out rev.1


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPT*
> 
> Dunno if You know, but mayhems made Aurora2 that can stay in loop much much longer than rev1, but for now its hard to get it because they trying sell out rev.1


Yeah I am usually on the mayhems thread, problem is the only Aurora v2 colors are red blue and I think white was the third. Any color other than that, that's still Aurora, is the v1.

I suppose I could try to make a gold out of Aurora v2. But I would have no idea how to make gold out of any of those three colors haha


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Yeah I am usually on the mayhems thread, problem is the only Aurora v2 colors are red blue and I think white was the third. Any color other than that, that's still Aurora, is the v1.
> 
> I suppose I could try to make a gold out of Aurora v2. But I would have no idea how to make gold out of any of those three colors haha


Can't you just buy good dye? Personally I prefer using coloured tubing rather than dye.

I mean GOLD dye, stupid iphone auto correct.


----------



## Tyhuynh

Almost there!


----------



## Radiant93

A little touch of yellow wouldn't hurt


----------



## Tyhuynh

Time to fill her up!


----------



## Alxz

Hi guys, i want to buy a tube reservoir and i'm interested in the XSPC photon because of the glass and design; i want to buy this one http://www.frozencpu.com/products/24305/ex-res-738/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_DDC_-1T_Plus_32.html#blank (i like DDC better than D5) but i dont know if it will fit in my 600T


----------



## Tyhuynh

Leakage!!!!!!
Why is the terminal leaking!!!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Made sure the o rings didn't slide out of place between the terminal and block right? Alot of people mess up that part


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Can't you just buy good dye? Personally I prefer using coloured tubing rather than dye.
> 
> I mean GOLD dye, stupid iphone auto correct.


Only gold dye I can think of is mayhems Aurora hydra gold, and that only Lasts a day or two from what it says, the newer Aurora dyes last longer but only come in a few colors...

Decisions decisions =p


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Hi guys, i want to buy a tube reservoir and i'm interested in the XSPC photon because of the glass and design; i want to buy this one http://www.frozencpu.com/products/24305/ex-res-738/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_DDC_-1T_Plus_32.html#blank (i like DDC better than D5) but i dont know if it will fit in my 600T


The photon is one sexy reservoir. Only complaint is filling it is a mess! The built in vortex ring traps air bubbles on top so if you fill too fast the water just overflows. But the looks screams high end


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Hi guys, i want to buy a tube reservoir and i'm interested in the XSPC photon because of the glass and design; i want to buy this one http://www.frozencpu.com/products/24305/ex-res-738/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_DDC_-1T_Plus_32.html#blank (i like DDC better than D5) but i dont know if it will fit in my 600T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> The photon is one sexy reservoir. Only complaint is filling it is a mess! The built in vortex ring traps air bubbles on top so if you fill too fast the water just overflows. But the looks screams high end


The 170 res will fit, stuffed a 270 in a 600T... and if you fill it slow no probs, i use a small 5/16 ID hose to fill..


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> The photon is one sexy reservoir. Only complaint is filling it is a mess! The built in vortex ring traps air bubbles on top so if you fill too fast the water just overflows. But the looks screams high end


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> The 170 res will fit, stuffed a 270 in a 600T... and if you fill it slow no probs, i use a small 5/16 ID hose to fill..


Thanks! i'll buy it then; i think i'll choose the DDC variant XSPC released recently (i like the DDC looks better and i think it would have better performance in a restrictive loop than the D5).

The photo you upladed is for a 270; did you had to do any mod in the case? The screw holes on the reservoir base were matching the 600T holes?


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Thanks! i'll buy it then; i think i'll choose the DDC variant XSPC released recently (i like the DDC looks better and i think it would have better performance in a restrictive loop than the D5).
> 
> The photo you upladed is for a 270; did you had to do any mod in the case? The screw holes on the reservoir base were matching the 600T holes?


I aligned the plate-bracket then drilled out holes to accept it. With the 170 you'll just have to match it opposed to the big cut outs. It's not that difficult and a sharp bit on a slow speed reduces all the filings falling around.


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> The photon is one sexy reservoir. Only complaint is filling it is a mess! The built in vortex ring traps air bubbles on top so if you fill too fast the water just overflows. But the looks screams high end
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> The 170 res will fit, stuffed a 270 in a 600T... and if you fill it slow no probs, i use a small 5/16 ID hose to fill..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! i'll buy it then; i think i'll choose the DDC variant XSPC released recently (i like the DDC looks better and i think it would have better performance in a restrictive loop than the D5).
> 
> The photo you upladed is for a 270; did you had to do any mod in the case? The screw holes on the reservoir base were matching the 600T holes?
Click to expand...

All I used is 2 thick zip ties. I looped it through the holes on the mobo tray. But the photon is slightly crooked. I am using mcp35x2. Going by the flow meter it's pushing at 4000rpm..
360mm radiator on top
140mm radiator rear
280mm radiator front

Although the case is roomy I still don't have enough space for push/pull


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> All I used is 2 thick zip ties. I looped it through the holes on the mobo tray. But the photon is slightly crooked. I am using mcp35x2. Going by the flow meter it's pushing at 4000rpm..
> 360mm radiator on top
> 140mm radiator rear
> 280mm radiator front
> 
> Although the case is roomy I still don't have enough space for push/pull


I have the rad outside the chassis / case and pull fans on top of it... with push ones inside the case..gives some space for MB memory and placing fan connections.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> All I used is 2 thick zip ties. I looped it through the holes on the mobo tray. But the photon is slightly crooked. I am using mcp35x2. Going by the flow meter it's pushing at 4000rpm..
> 360mm radiator on top
> 140mm radiator rear
> 280mm radiator front
> 
> Although the case is roomy I still don't have enough space for push/pull


don't worry about the flow meter, when it's in just a RPM signal, it's useless unless you're just trying to figure out whether your liquid is moving or not. i'd suggest getting a flow meter frequency adapter, so that way you can have it be translated from RPM"s to actual LPM/LPH or GPM/GPH

On another note~

Got some work done today


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> don't worry about the flow meter, when it's in just a RPM signal, it's useless unless you're just trying to figure out whether your liquid is moving or not. i'd suggest getting a flow meter frequency adapter, so that way you can have it be translated from RPM"s to actual LPM/LPH or GPM/GPH


You can always translate your RPM signal into Flow Rates







, Converting your RPM (angular velocity) to linear velocity with the radius of your sensor.

I have a bitspower sensor and its helix was about 1.3 cm; if you are using a bitspower sensor (the most frecuently used i guess) your 4000rpm signal can be translated as: v = r × RPM × 0.10472

In your case; 5.44544 m/s ; Flow Rate is given as Velocity*Area; if you are using the 8mm (or 5mm) diameter conversion things your flow rate would be like 5.44544m/s*(pi*0.000064m2) = 0.00034850816 m3/s translated to

20.91 LPM
1254.6 LPM
5.52 GPM
331.43 GPH

In the position before any pressure drop (radiators, blocks, whatever)


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> You can always translate your RPM signal into Flow Rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Converting your RPM (angular velocity) to linear velocity with the radius of your sensor.
> 
> I have a bitspower sensor and its helix was about 1.3 cm; if you are using a bitspower sensor (the most frecuently used i guess) your 4000rpm signal can be translated as: v = r × RPM × 0.10472
> 
> In your case; 5.44544 m/s ; Flow Rate is given as Velocity*Area; if you are using the 8mm (or 5mm) diameter conversion things your flow rate would be like 5.44544m/s*(pi*0.000064m2) = 0.00034850816 m3/s translated to
> 
> 20.91 LPM
> 1254.6 LPM
> 5.52 GPM
> 331.43 GPH
> 
> In the position before any pressure drop (radiators, blocks, whatever)


XD and for the rest of us college dropouts, get a flow meter frequency adapter!

i saw all that, and my jaw dropped. LOL


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> XD and for the rest of us college dropouts, get a flow meter frequency adapter!
> 
> i saw all that, and my jaw dropped. LOL


Haha, i just made a college work about water cooling and fluid mechanics so i just happened to know that







is not a great deal anyway. By the way, nice rig are you working at!!


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> All I used is 2 thick zip ties. I looped it through the holes on the mobo tray. But the photon is slightly crooked. I am using mcp35x2. Going by the flow meter it's pushing at 4000rpm..
> 360mm radiator on top
> 140mm radiator rear
> 280mm radiator front
> 
> Although the case is roomy I still don't have enough space for push/pull
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry about the flow meter, when it's in just a RPM signal, it's useless unless you're just trying to figure out whether your liquid is moving or not. i'd suggest getting a flow meter frequency adapter, so that way you can have it be translated from RPM"s to actual LPM/LPH or GPM/GPH
> 
> On another note~
> 
> Got some work done today
Click to expand...

Damn she looks amazing!


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Damn she looks amazing!


Huuhh where's the wowee (o)...Sumthin' got the mind anxious on a piece (m)..I don't git It..her daddy said she was late?? SA..b more realistic


----------



## Tyhuynh

I love how meticulous you are! Clean and sensible tubing. Any plans on LEDS? I can't even imagine how long it took you to plan this out. Now the hard part is cables!
Question why you want your psu to exhaust into the case?


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> I love you. Clean and sensible. I can't even imagine how long you are out. Now my part is hard..


okay.. whatever


----------



## Tyhuynh

Ok she's ready!


----------



## Tyhuynh




----------



## Alxz

I finally made my order of my XSPC Photon DDC (?)



But i think i'll have to drill some holes at the 600T to fit it between the Motherboard and the drive bays







, that and the fact that i think i'll have to sacrifice both of my HDD cages there is no room anymore in the case.

Were you guys hide your HDDs and SSD? when there is no room to put the HDD cages??


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Haha, i just made a college work about water cooling and fluid mechanics so i just happened to know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is not a great deal anyway. By the way, nice rig are you working at!!


Thank you! i appreciate it! what kind of paper is it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Damn she looks amazing!


Thanks!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> I love how meticulous you are! Clean and sensible tubing. Any plans on LEDS? I can't even imagine how long it took you to plan this out. Now the hard part is cables!
> Question why you want your psu to exhaust into the case?


thank you also! as for LED's i am still toying with some ideas, im either thinking a corner ccfl, or LED's in the sockets that accept 3mm and 5mm LED's in the waterbocks.
as for cables i just finished most of the cables, i made them the length i needed them to be, and got the connectors for a pretty good deal at MODDIY.
as for the PSU, i was just toying with the idea of it pointing upwards, i dont think im going to keep it that way

i got my vinyl cutter in today, and toyed with it a little bit, just wanted to see what the lettering would look like on some spare red vinyl i had, but when i am finished the psu labels and fans are going to be custom, and gold of course







also sleeved my fans!

Also got my filco majestouch 2 with brown switches in, and got some nice keycaps to replace the stock black ones















any ideas or suggestions on what i can do to make it look any better?
also, anyone know what's the safe wattage limit for the 760T fan controller?


----------



## Ballashoes

Getting ready to install a H110 and G10/H75 Combo in my 600T!


----------



## Tyhuynh

Boom! My dream rig!





Crazy 1300w power draw!


----------



## Alxz

Aren't those tubes getting clouded







?


----------



## Tyhuynh

Yeah.. I don't know why.I'm using distilled and it's primo adv lrt.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Wonder why... Maybe somethings off, never had a issue with those two combined


----------



## Alxz

No biocide ?


----------



## Tyhuynh

Actually I poured the entire system prep bottle into the res and haven't changed the water. That's the only thing I could think that might of clouded the tubes. It's just a pain redoing tubing again....


----------



## Jeronbernal

Picture kinda low quality phone pic, but did some radiator vinyl work, what do you guys think? Replaced the Alphacool stickers with a gold seven vinyl cut I made


----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet builds lately guys. Very impressive.


----------



## Tyhuynh

Ok added some uv red and blood red. Opinions?





Question is there a way to clear up the clouded tubes without replacing them?


----------



## Runnerofrum

Hey guys,

I need your help with something.

Im going to building a new pc soon with the 760T (love the 780T but I can't wait till September, I've already been waiting 2 months to receive all the parts I needed for this build). Though recently I've been thinking of getting a mobo with colours that match the red/Black theme im going with and will have room for custom watercooling with 360mm Rads. (Couldn't get the 760T arctic white QQ) I was thinking of the asus rampage but will the heatsink cause issues ?

The build is as follows:

1- CPU: i7-2600k (Used from current build)
2- Motherboard: asus-motherboard-p8z77vlk (for the 2600k + SLI) -> Still not certain
3- Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8G DDR3-2400 Memory
4- Storage: Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
5- Storage: Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
6- Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Superclocked ACX Video Card (2-Way SLI) [Already has been bought]
7- Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Superclocked ACX Video Card (2-Way SLI) [Already has been bought]
8- Main Monitor: Asus ROG Swift PG278Q
9- 2nd Monitor: Samsung S27A850T 27.0" Monitor (60hz, not finalized)
10- OS: Windows 7 (Used from current build)
11- Power Supply: Cooler Master Silent Pro M 850w
12- Case: Corsair 760T.

I would greatly appreciate this sub's feedback considering your experience =).


----------



## jakku

Still in progress have another 4 fans and a rad to install for my GPU, all fans will be painted orange. trying to figure out best way to go about this color combo




love seeing what i can fit into this awesome case. 600t ftw

and ideas on a way to mount the spare 200mm fan would be nice too


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Ok added some uv red and blood red. Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question is there a way to clear up the clouded tubes without replacing them?


You should be able to clean the cloudy tubes, but you will have to drain and disassemble the loop I think. The only way I know to clean them is to soak them in hot water and then scrub them with a rag or sponge on a string or stick or use some kind of pipe cleaner.

Any chemicals that might be able to dissolve whatever is causing the cloudiness would have to be caustic or corrosive in nature, which is something you should never put through your loop because it will risk damage to the seals in your fittings, pumps, and reservoirs that would eventually lead to leaks or a pump failure.

Before you clean them, you will want to figure out what is causing the cloudiness so you can try to correct it before you drain, clean and refill the loop. Otherwise, you'll just be right back where started in another 2-3 months.

Also, I wouldn't wait too long to address the issue either. If its being caused by some kind of mineral deposits it could be building up inside your pump in places you can't see or reach to clean, which could lead to a clog if the deposited material breaks loose and gets stuck inside the pump. And a clogged pump will burn out the motor in only a few minutes.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Ok added some uv red and blood red. Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question is there a way to clear up the clouded tubes without replacing them?
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to clean the cloudy tubes, but you will have to drain and disassemble the loop I think. The only way I know to clean them is to soak them in hot water and then scrub them with a rag or sponge on a string or stick or use some kind of pipe cleaner.
> 
> Any chemicals that might be able to dissolve whatever is causing the cloudiness would have to be caustic or corrosive in nature, which is something you should never put through your loop because it will risk damage to the seals in your fittings, pumps, and reservoirs that would eventually lead to leaks or a pump failure.
> 
> Before you clean them, you will want to figure out what is causing the cloudiness so you can try to correct it before you drain, clean and refill the loop. Otherwise, you'll just be right back where started in another 2-3 months.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't wait too long to address the issue either. If its being caused by some kind of mineral deposits it could be building up inside your pump in places you can't see or reach to clean, which could lead to a clog if the deposited material breaks loose and gets stuck inside the pump. And a clogged pump will burn out the motor in only a few minutes.
> 
> Best of luck to you!
Click to expand...

Thanks you! Can you give me an example of what would cause the clouds? The rads are brand new. Although I did forget to rinse them firstly. I wouldn't know what to look for even if it's right in front of me


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Thanks you! Can you give me an example of what would cause the clouds? The rads are brand new. Although I did forget to rinse them firstly. I wouldn't know what to look for even if it's right in front of me


From what I hear sysprep shocks the plasticizer, and that's why you need to drain it. So I'm assuming since you didn't drain it, the plasticizer just became hard or something again instead of free flowing out.

This is a guess


----------



## Jeronbernal

Anyone know what the max fans / wattage is for the 760t fan controller?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Thanks you! Can you give me an example of what would cause the clouds? The rads are brand new. Although I did forget to rinse them firstly. I wouldn't know what to look for even if it's right in front of me


I'm still pretty green around the gills when it comes to determining what is causing the cloudiness. There are a lot of topics around OCN that deal with this though. I would pop in on one of those threads, introduce yourself and your rig to the group and ask these questions there.

There are also some really experienced water-coolers here in this thread that may reply with some suggestions as well!

I've built a couple of loops for friends who were afraid to try it on their own, but I'm no expert on water-cooling by any means. I still use an all-in-one cooler in my own rig and aircool the gpu because I don't have the time or energy for the maintenance that is needed to keep them going smoothly.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm on 2 weeks of vacation, hoop my tubing is still fine when I come back!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm on 2 weeks of vacation, hoop my tubing is still fine when I come back!


Leak testing while on vacation? 

Finished wiring, just waiting for the aquaero, and trying to get the last touches on the emblems for the build and the ssd vinyl decals all touched up

Also need to clean up the wiring. Jesus the atx pins I got from moddiy were hard to plug into the psu, but the connectors I bought fit pretty good, only main issue with them was that they only gave me a few connectors, so I had to steal some off my stock cables lol

Need to figure out which mayhems dye to use... And a few small other things




Will upload better pics later


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> Done with the build


anyone know where i can get this HDD cover?

i've seen it on MDPC aswell on project 30


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Leak testing while on vacation?


No no, system is finished for some month now, it's just not on for 2 weeks.
So I hope the liquid won't stain the tubing too much because the water is not moving for 2 weeks


----------



## Tyhuynh

My 3 way bridge came in last night. Fancy smancy!



I'm also thinking of trying the mayhem tharis red. Anyone know a good UV coolant and strong UV lighting. The ones I have a useless...


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> My 3 way bridge came in last night. Fancy smancy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking of trying the mayhem tharis red. Anyone know a good UV coolant and strong UV lighting. The ones I have a useless...


What fans are you using on those radiators? I can tell the top rad has some after market Corwair fans, but are they AF or SP series? The front rad looks like it has the AF series with LEDs.

Only reason I ask is because I'm fairly certain the fans on at least your front rad are AF series, and the SP series fans work better with radiators.


----------



## Ballashoes

Installed a H110 today and a Kraken G10/ H75 on my GTX770! Modded the case to fit the H110, yes I could have bought something else but I wanted to try some modding (It was fun!).


I cut out the metal under the fans to minimize noise. (Forgot to get a pic)





140mm!


----------



## Mergatroid

At the risk of being flamed:

Could some of us go and read the rules on the op? Specifically regarding quoting a lot of pictures.

If you have never done it before, look at post # 16614 above. That is the correct way to do it. You highlight the pictures you don't want to show up in your reply, and click the "Spoiler" icon. This will hide those pictures, which makes it easy to point out something you really like by hiding those pictures that don't apply to your comment.

In case anyone is wondering why this makes any difference, it's really for people who might be viewing the forum on mobile phones or tablets, so they don't have to wait for all the duplicate pictures to render.


----------



## Jeronbernal

I love my 4g lte =)


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> At the risk of being flamed:
> 
> Could some of us go and read the rules on the op? Specifically regarding quoting a lot of pictures.
> 
> If you have never done it before, look at post # 16614 above. That is the correct way to do it. You highlight the pictures you don't want to show up in your reply, and click the "Spoiler" icon. This will hide those pictures, which makes it easy to point out something you really like by hiding those pictures that don't apply to your comment.
> 
> In case anyone is wondering why this makes any difference, it's really for people who might be viewing the forum on mobile phones or tablets, so they don't have to wait for all the duplicate pictures to render.


SO TRUE, Read and heed that..Agree..always tired of scribble scrolling to get to the point..i.e 2G2TP


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I love my 4g lte =)


what does this have to do with the rules and common courtesy? no reason to see the same picture 400 times over 5 pages.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> what does this have to do with the rules and common courtesy? no reason to see the same picture 400 times over 5 pages.


Lol what are you taking about man, he said something about people with mobile phones. And it being a hassle. Currently I'm on mine and I replied with me loving my connection, what does my reply have anything to do the rules. Relax. Chillax. Tampax.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Lol what are you taking about man, he said something about people with mobile phones. And it being a hassle. Currently I'm on mine and I replied with me loving my connection, what does my reply have anything to do the rules. Relax. Chillax. Tampax.


your reply wast nothing relevant to anything... is that how the forum runs? pointless posts?


----------



## mikemykeMB

YIKES!!! C'mon arguement is pointless too...


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> YIKES!!! C'mon arguement is pointless too...


agreed i am just confused by his very degrading comment about pms and his original post which reads more like "HA MY PHONE IS THE **** I DONT CARE ABOUT THE RULES"


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> your reply wast nothing relevant to anything... is that how the forum runs? pointless posts?


Just adding fuel to the fire. You're replies are making it even more so. Chill out you're making me cry

Back on topic.

Anyone know if it requires modding to fit the 600t drive covers in the 760t?


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> agreed i am just confused by his very degrading comment about pms and his original post which reads more like "HA MY PHONE IS THE **** I DONT CARE ABOUT THE RULES"


Not really that was for both of ya's...it was - for you and - for him to reply with a comment, but I'm not a referee...Play Ball..just the pointless of saying something about this forum is no way gonna get ya good. Not bashing @ ya either..just SayZin..Cool..Alright


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Not really that was for both of ya's...it was - for you and - for him to reply with a comment, but I'm not a referee...Play Ball..just the pointless of saying something about this forum is no way gonna get ya good. Not bashing @ ya either..just SayZin..Cool..Alright


I dig it, no bashing felt on this side =p not sure about the other end though, seems the word Tampax sets him off XD

What paint did you use on the air540? The case has a semi rubbery feel, did it affect the post paint? I have some material I want to use for my floor plate, and it's the same material rubbery plastic as the 540, and if I paint it I was hoping it'll stay the same or at least close to it.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I dig it, no bashing felt on this side =p not sure about the other end though, seems the word Tampax sets him off XD
> 
> What paint did you use on the air540? The case has a semi rubbery feel, did it affect the post paint? I have some material I want to use for my floor plate, and it's the same material rubbery plastic as the 540, and if I paint it I was hoping it'll stay the same or at least close to it.


No affect, slow and small coats..Patience..ugh..The grey is Dupli-Color Gloss Grey and the red/metal flake is Dupli-Color Metal Specks..check the pic here http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/7170#post_22463719


----------



## craige

Guys, am building my pc soon and am confused as to what color Ram shall I buy tht matches with my Asus Z97 Deluxe Mobo.?
Shall I go with Gold OR Red color corsair Vengence pro sticks ?

For a rough idea on how it may look, pls refer to the attachments....
Am buying *Corsair 760T black case*.



http://imgur.com/jdlJ5MF




http://imgur.com/O5qR3hW


----------



## Jeronbernal

Got my 4790k for my 760t build today =)
Got home delidded it two minutes later =p


----------



## Tyhuynh

Man I tried delidding my 4770k, and it flew across the room... returned the vice to home Depot same day hahahha


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> At the risk of being flamed:
> 
> Could some of us go and read the rules on the op? Specifically regarding quoting a lot of pictures.
> 
> If you have never done it before, look at post # 16614 above. That is the correct way to do it. You highlight the pictures you don't want to show up in your reply, and click the "Spoiler" icon. This will hide those pictures, which makes it easy to point out something you really like by hiding those pictures that don't apply to your comment.
> 
> In case anyone is wondering why this makes any difference, it's really for people who might be viewing the forum on mobile phones or tablets, so they don't have to wait for all the duplicate pictures to render.


I'm not used to people pointing to me as an example of GOOD behavior! I may have to print this out and stick on my fridge when I get home this evening.









Thanks for putting this out there though. I'm one of the users that prefers to use my phone when browsing this site. I always try to be mindful of hiding pictures withing spoiler tags or removing the IMG tags from the quoted text for this reason.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Guys, am building my pc soon and am on as to what color Ram shall I buy tht matches with my Asus Z97 Deluxe Mobo.?
> Shall I go with Gold OR Red color corsair Vengence pro sticks ?
> 
> For a rough idea on how it may look, pls refer to the attachments....
> Am buying *Corsair 760T black case*.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jdlJ5MF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/O5qR3hW


Gold mang or get Dom plats like me and paint them gold


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Man I tried delidding my 4770k, and it flew across the room... returned the vice to home Depot same day hahahha


Lol I destroyed two 4770ks, one with a vice and one with a razor. Guess which is which


Me personally I use the two blocks of wood now that skyn3t posted about HERE IN This LINM


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Guys, am building my pc soon and am on as to what color Ram shall I buy tht matches with my Asus Z97 Deluxe Mobo.?
> Shall I go with Gold OR Red color corsair Vengence pro sticks ?
> 
> For a rough idea on how it may look, pls refer to the attachments....
> Am buying *Corsair 760T black case*.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jdlJ5MF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/O5qR3hW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold mang or get Dom plats like me and paint them gold
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Man I tried delidding my 4770k, and it flew across the room... returned the vice to home Depot same day hahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I destroyed two 4770ks, one with a vice and one with a razor. Guess which is which
> 
> 
> Me personally I use the two blocks of wood now that skyn3t posted about HERE IN This LINM
Click to expand...

Bro I'm pretty sure you can return those cpu for rma replacement. I bought the Intel protection plan for my other 4770k and destroyed it by my own stupidity. Got a better clocker costa rica chip.

So I scrubbed off the markings on the chip die trying to clean off CLU Ultra, intel rejected the rma for that reason. I complain saying I bought the protection plan under the impression of 1 replacement no question asked.
Within a week I received tracking for my new chip. Best yet is they never ask for my protection plan code so I still got one to use.


----------



## Tyhuynh

Just use artic alumina to glue the heatsink back. All they check is what model cpu. They don't check damages.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Already turned them into Keychains lol


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Already turned them into Keychains lol


Try it anyway worse would happen is you lost Shipping $. They won't keep your cpu


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Already turned them into Keychains lol


And I thought Volkswagen made expensive keychains! lol


----------



## Jeronbernal

Maybe I might do that. How would I go about getting a Intel tuning plan for future chips?


----------



## Tyhuynh

You buy it through the website, and if I remember correctly they don't need your chips serial. I believed it's a package for any 4770k. So I would buy 2 plans first than rma your chips. Expect some red flags and rejection but always play the no questions asked card and you'll get new chips. But I don't know how to explain the holes you drilled lol


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> SO TRUE, Read and heed that..Agree..always tired of scribble scrolling to get to the point..i.e 2G2TP


I don't usually use my phone to peruse these forums, but I can feel for the people who do. Personally, I use an older Galaxy S1 Fascinate so I can relate. Thank goodness my contract is up in a couple of months.

Maybe we need a forum comment tutorial? Is there such a thing? I know it took me a while to figure out all the editing options when I first started visiting forums. I still have a hard time with some of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> You buy it through the website, and if I remember correctly they don't need your chips serial. I believed it's a package for any 4770k. So I would buy 2 plans first than rma your chips. Expect some red flags and rejection but always play the no questions asked card and you'll get new chips. But I don't know how to explain the holes you drilled lol


Just tell them that the instructions don't specifically say the cpu won't work with a hole drilled in it. And since the first one didn't work, you wanted to try again just to make sure it wasn't a fluke.
Of course, now you know they won't work with the hole, so you think Intel should mention that to their customers.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Lol, I'm going to get a tuning plan for my DC chip, hopefully it'll be good when I get to test it lol I had a stomach ache all day couldn't finish putting together my loop


----------



## Tyhuynh

My rma chip is 100% better than first one. First one cant handle anything above 4.3 at 1.284v..... this one fully stable at 4.6 with 1.320v

http://valid.canardpc.com/jyc2p5


----------



## Jeronbernal

i seriously spent the past hour shaking my PC on a rampage thinking the bubbles were not all bled from my loop. because my pump kept making a sound that sounded like the sound that comes from a loop thats not bled.

turns out after all of that, i decided to play wth the fans. it was a fan hitting its own gasket shroud between it and the radiator. lol owned.


----------



## jakku

hello packed full 600t
















couple more... okay 8 fans are on still needing to be installed




gonna try and get in from other side and drive bay to do some cable management on the radiator fan wires.. hard to get a lot done when the panel only open as far as shown from the pic








can anyone suggest a slim radiator fan... if any


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> hello packed full 600t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple more... okay 8 fans are on still needing to be installed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try and get in from other side and drive bay to do some cable management on the radiator fan wires.. hard to get a lot done when the panel only open as far as shown from the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone suggest a slime radiator fan... if any


dang that's rough having to disconnect fans everytime, let alone 4 X_X maybe add all 4 to a splitter, so that way it'll be a little cleaner, and much easier to disconnect and reconnect when you need to take off the side panel? as long as you're running them off something that has enough juice to power 4 fans (which usually in most cases is like a drop in a bucket when it comes to power consumption)

as for radiators, if you want the slimmest fan i can think of that wouldn't be too bad... from my previous roundabout of asking people the same thing... was either the phobya 15mm fans... or sad to say... scythe slipstreams. (from what i gather, it seems really you're not going to get much static pressure from a fan thinner than 25mm)

if you're able to maybe get a smaller radiator... if you want to shave off like a mm or so you can always get the black ice nemesis radiator... i believe they are about a MM shy of 30mm... or ripapart a corsair h100i and steal it's 25mm radiator









as for my build... so far did all the leak testing last night and today.... hooked up the aquaero, and just did a quick & dirty OC run to see what i can push real quick out of the DC chip... and so far 1 1/2 hour stable @ 4.9ghz with 1.3v

http://valid.x86.fr/u63x41

http://valid.x86.fr/u63x41

i've got to say, putting white LED's on my black 760T case makes it look muuuuch nicer than when it had red LED's for the power/reset/hdd lights





gonna rip apart everything tomorrow because my aquacomputer mps flowmeter/temp sensor came in late @[email protected] but was sooooo curious how the devils canyon chip would do XD especially delidded


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> hello packed full 600t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple more... okay 8 fans are on still needing to be installed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try and get in from other side and drive bay to do some cable management on the radiator fan wires.. hard to get a lot done when the panel only open as far as shown from the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone suggest a slime radiator fan... if any


I used to use the mesh panel with 4 fans like this when I had my 600T. I was running all 4 of them with the built in fan controller that comes with the case. I just zip tied the leads from the fan controller to the bottom of the 5.25 drive bay as close to the front of the case as possible, then routed all the wires from the fans one the side panel to the front center of the side panel. This made disconnecting and reconnecting them a breeze because instead of having to try and get 4 wires plugged into headers on the motherboard, I was simply plugging them into leads that could reach a couple of inches outside of the case.

EDIT: If it helps, I might be able to get a picture showing you what I mean. I'm not using the case any more, but I still have it and the fans are still installed I think. I just need to find my camera and charge the battery.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> dang that's rough having to disconnect fans everytime, let alone 4 X_X maybe add all 4 to a splitter, so that way it'll be a little cleaner, and much easier to disconnect and reconnect when you need to take off the side panel? as long as you're running them off something that has enough juice to power 4 fans (which usually in most cases is like a drop in a bucket when it comes to power consumption)
> 
> as for radiators, if you want the slimmest fan i can think of that wouldn't be too bad... from my previous roundabout of asking people the same thing... was either the phobya 15mm fans... or sad to say... scythe slipstreams. (from what i gather, it seems really you're not going to get much static pressure from a fan thinner than 25mm)
> 
> if you're able to maybe get a smaller radiator... if you want to shave off like a mm or so you can always get the black ice nemesis radiator... i believe they are about a MM shy of 30mm... or ripapart a corsair h100i and steal it's 25mm radiator


yea i got about the same results looking for a SPslim fan

only two fans are really an issue for disconnecting the bottom to fans are connected to the GPU waterpump and have a good amount of length at the bottom of the case

also the fan connector on my 770 is a small 4 pin while most fans are a the normal 3 pin and too large to fit i would liek to but my nzxt g10 fan on the pcb itself is there a conversion for this fit?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I used to use the mesh panel with 4 fans like this when I had my 600T. I was running all 4 of them with the built in fan controller that comes with the case. I just zip tied the leads from the fan controller to the bottom of the 5.25 drive bay as close to the front of the case as possible, then routed all the wires from the fans one the side panel to the front center of the side panel. This made disconnecting and reconnecting them a breeze because instead of having to try and get 4 wires plugged into headers on the motherboard, I was simply plugging them into leads that could reach a couple of inches outside of the case.
> 
> EDIT: If it helps, I might be able to get a picture showing you what I mean. I'm not using the case any more, but I still have it and the fans are still installed I think. I just need to find my camera and charge the battery.


if you have any photos i would love to take some ideas!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> yea i got about the same results looking for a SPslim fan
> 
> only two fans are really an issue for disconnecting the bottom to fans are connected to the GPU waterpump and have a good amount of length at the bottom of the case
> 
> also the fan connector on my 770 is a small 4 pin while most fans are a the normal 3 pin and too large to fit i would liek to but my nzxt g10 fan on the pcb itself is there a conversion for this fit?
> if you have any photos i would love to take some ideas!


Here's the picture of what I meant.



It's a little blurry, so I put a red circle where I zip tied the wires. Those wires though are the leads from the fan controller that is part of the 600T. I routed all the wires for the fans on the mesh panel to the same place and it gave me plenty of length so I could easily open the side panel without having to disconnect the fans. I didn't quite have enough to just let the side panel lay flat, but I could rotate it towards the front of the case and set it aside without disconnecting any of the fans. Even if I did have to disconnect the fans, reconnecting them is a breeze and all the wires are as neat and tidy as possible.


----------



## Mergatroid

Must be summer time. Thread is a little slow.
Been playing with my new HTC One M8 for the last few days. Sadly, my 600T has been sitting quiet and a little ignored.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Must be summer time. Thread is a little slow.
> Been playing with my new HTC One M8 for the last few days. Sadly, my 600T has been sitting quiet and a little ignored.


It been dead for a while dude.
Don't know why.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> It been dead for a while dude.
> Don't know why.


Kind of disappointing really... I enjoyed coming here and chatting everyday


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Kind of disappointing really... I enjoyed coming here and chatting everyday


Its because we all got in trouble for the lack of 600T content and just talked about off topics. That was the thing that made it lively.
I told you the thread would die.


----------



## Dragoon

Please step aside sir.



Hai.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Its because we all got in trouble for the lack of 600T content and just talked about off topics. That was the thing that made it lively.
> I told you the thread would die.


Yeah, I knew that would happen as well. Kind of unfortunate really.... Everyone has moved their OT discussions elsewhere


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yeah, I knew that would happen as well. Kind of unfortunate really.... Everyone has moved their OT discussions elsewhere


Just gotta be more creative.

For example...

I'm heading to the waterpark this afternoon and I'm concerned about sunburn because I'm bald. What SPF sunscreen should I use? And do you think the water pumps they use to recirculate the water could fit in my 600T?

Edit: I guess another alternative would be to create a 600T Cruise-In Social thread and put some links up here directing the off-topic conversations there. The regulars that come here to socialize would jump in and follow the thread I bet. I know I would. You guys are a riot, even if I don't have much to add to the discussions.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Just gotta be more creative.
> 
> For example...
> 
> I'm heading to the waterpark this afternoon and I'm concerned about sunburn because I'm bald. What SPF sunscreen should I use? And do you think the water pumps they use to recirculate the water could fit in my 600T?


I've never ever used sun screen. My black skin in immune to the mighty rays of the sun.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I've never ever used sun screen. My black skin in immune to the mighty rays of the sun.


My pasty white skin is the result of strong irish heritage and years of hiding from the sun behind a monitor. According to Darwin, I should be translucent by now.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> My pasty white skin is the result of strong irish heritage and years of hiding from the sun behind a monitor. According to Darwin, I should be translucent by now.


Hahaha LOL!
Just put up a sun wallpaper and get used to it!
Maybe you can trick your mind and pretend that you're actually behind a real sun


----------



## pantsoo

Here's mine!



Specs


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Its because we all got in trouble for the lack of 600T content and just talked about off topics. That was the thing that made it lively.
> I told you the thread would die.


Yeah, I don't think so. It was plenty busy after that. It always slows down in the summer. At least it has since I have been coming here.
In fact, I read lots of other threads where they stay on topic, and they don't die either.
Summertime summertime summertime (isn't there a Snoopy dance about summertime?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoo*
> 
> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like your build. No lights or fancy colours, not overcrowded inside, looks real classy. Well done.


----------



## scyf3r

I'm rebuilding the hdd rack in my 600T since the current don't look as nice as I want it to be..







Here's a render for now..


----------



## Jeronbernal

Looks like a good idea

I saw a hdd rack, well a single rack, that I thought looked really cool on mdpc
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/gallery-2012/project-30/project30-07.jpg

I saw a similar one on another 600t in here, and I've been trying to figure out where they got it. They're both the exact same, and for the life of me I can't find where they got It lol, I would out a hdd in my pc Just for that lol


----------



## scyf3r

That's actually really easy to make if you have a laser router since it takes quite a fair bit of cutting. You can use acrylic and layer it alternating with big and small pieces and having the center routed out to house the hdd and a hole at the back for the sata and power cable.. As for the grill on top, easiest way is to glue rods with gaps in between to allow the hdd to cool itself..



I have 4x HDD so it's expensive for me to do something like this, hence a rack to house all four instead.. However I may consider something like this for a potential SSD..


----------



## Jeronbernal

wish i had a laser router ; that'd be nice to cover my ssd's with @[email protected]

where'd you make the rendering?

i'm trying to learn how to render 3d, but i have no idea where to start...


----------



## scyf3r

I use a software called IronCAD. Wish I can afford it as their student package is alr about USD1k.. :/ But it's really easy to learn as manipulating any part is done very intuitively. You can try their free 1mth trial of the actual software. The trial starting date is fixed inside ur registry but they determine how many days "left" by checking your current windows date.. so *hint hint*..







The rendering of the object as an image, complete with lighting, is pretty hardcore at near max settings and sometimes can cause my 290x to take hours to complete..

This is another project that I'm embarking on currently. A headphone stand that supports two headphones and have internal LEDs to light up the center for aesthetic reasons..


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> My pasty white skin is the result of strong irish heritage and years of hiding from the sun behind a monitor. According to Darwin, I should be translucent by now.










hooray for a fellow should-be-translucent!


----------



## JMatzelle303

What color Power and hdd activity led does the below case have

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1940749/width/350/height/700/flags/LL

Also any other LED my friend wants a black and red build so he does not want any blue or any other LED colors other then red or white


----------



## cdb1337

Corsair 600T Graphite, White
I7 3770K (Ivy Bridge) 3.5 GHz oc'd to 4.6 GHz, 8MB cache, LGA1155, 77W (made in Costa Rica)
280GB SSD I don't recall what flavor it is at the moment
a couple of other hard drives, one external (SSD), that total around 1TB
2 EVGA Geforce GTX 660 SC's
Kingston HyperX 8GB DDR3 (2x4GB)
Corsair TX650 PSU
Gigabyte Z77-UD5H mobo
LG 14x BD rewriter

My Samsung met an unfortunate demise recently and I can't find my GoPro. I'll get pics up asap.

I love this case. It's nice looking, very quiet when I don't have the fans on high. Completely
air cooled, the CPU has yet to break 178F (81C [idles around 49C-50C]) when I'm gaming. My GPU's
idle at 95F (35C) and on load have hit about 148F (64C). I've oc'd the GPU's a bit more.

I'm new to overclocking but I think I have a pretty nice build and can probably get it up a bit
higher considering my low temps?

Any constructive advice would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Jeronbernal

here we go


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> here we go


Fantastic build mate


----------



## Jeronbernal

thanks craige


----------



## JMatzelle303

How is the quality on this case looking at purchasing this 780T for a Republic of gamers build or evga z97 classy


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic build mate
Click to expand...

Another amazing job sir. Quick question what brand do you use for your acrylic tubing. Can you recommend me a starter kit?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Another amazing job sir. Quick question what brand do you use for your acrylic tubing. Can you recommend me a starter kit?


Primochill Rigid Tubing is my favorite, I tried e22 but they're not as good. Personally.


The rigs changed a bit but you'll get the idea.

Have you bought your fittings?


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Another amazing job sir. Quick question what brand do you use for your acrylic tubing. Can you recommend me a starter kit?
> 
> 
> 
> Primochill Rigid Tubing is my favorite, I tried e22 but they're not as good. Personally.
> 
> 
> The rigs changed a bit but you'll get the idea.
> 
> Have you bought your fittings?
Click to expand...

Im still confused as what sizes go with what fittings. I'm going to get bitspower matte black for sure, but the tubing sizes haven't figure it out. Also how do I cut the tubes?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Im still confused as what sizes go with what fittings. I'm going to get bitspower matte black for sure, but the tubing sizes haven't figure it out. Also how do I cut the tubes?


I used a hack saw to cut it, jig saw works fine too.

If you decide what fittings you want you can get the matching tubing.

So primochill fittings with primochill tubing etc.
as some fittings and tubing doesn't go well together.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hi guys! Just cleaned up my room a bit, got some stuff from Ikea, now all my games/books are hidden









I also removed this little annoying noise making fan that was in my External HDD case. Much much better.

Next thing on the list cleaning the rig, but damn it, my compressed air is al used up.










Next week I'm getting a new TV, yahooo.

Still debating between 50' and 55'


----------



## roflcopter159

I'd personally go for the smaller of the two unless you will be watching it from across a room


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'd personally go for the smaller of the two unless you will be watching it from across a room


I'll go with the smaller one too. I have a 50 and a 40, same make/brand, prefer my 40 as I'm nearer to it.

Anyway, my pc needs a major clean up. Still having gpu problems. It's slowly breaking it but I really really can't be bothered to fix it.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm about 3.5m away from it, I have a 40' one right now/.

Oh still problems, that sucks









I actually still have to do some stuff => Sleeving and cutting the top mesh, but also can't be bothered with it


----------



## BBLENDER

Quick question. Does a 1/4 fill port fits here? (See attached image...)

Untitled-2.jpg 80k .jpg file


----------



## NimbleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBLENDER*
> 
> Quick question. Does a 1/4 fill port fits here? (See attached image...)
> 
> Untitled-2.jpg 80k .jpg file


I am still subscribed to this thread in the hopes that one day I may finish a build inside the case that has sat empty in my closet for far too long.

That pathetic bit of personal info aside...

That hole is about 10.5 mm wide, or about 0.415 inches, according to my caliper. A g1/4 thread will not fit that hole, by a very slight margin.

If you want to install a fill port in that location you will need to purchase a "step-bit" from your local hardware store (usually the electrical section, within a glass security cabinet) and widen the hole to match the width of whatever fill port hardware you obtain.

bit should be between $50 and $75, but it's a great tool to have and you will probably use it again for moding or other home projects


----------



## miksga

Hi all








There is some pictures of my half finished 600T.
Spec: Extreme4 , i5 2500k @ 4,8ghz , R9 290x and Avexir core ram [email protected]
Cooling XSPC Raystorm CPU and GPU waterblocks.
Future upgrades: Monsoon hardline tubes and custom HDD cage.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hahaha LOL!
> Just put up a sun wallpaper and get used to it!
> Maybe you can trick your mind and pretend that you're actually behind a real sun


My office at work is in the basement and has no windows since it's below ground. I once asked if I could be moved into an empty office that had a window on the first floor. My boss said he would take care of my problem and have someone paint a window on the wall in my office.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miksga*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some pictures of my half finished 600T.
> Spec: Extreme4 , i5 2500k @ 4,8ghz , R9 290x and Avexir core ram [email protected]
> Cooling XSPC Raystorm CPU and GPU waterblocks.
> Future upgrades: Monsoon hardline tubes and custom HDD cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are your plans for air intakes? All I see are exhausts all the way around.


----------



## miksga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> My office at work is in the basement and has no windows since it's below ground. I once asked if I could be moved into an empty office that had a window on the first floor. My boss said he would take care of my problem and have someone paint a window on the wall in my office.
> What are your plans for air intakes? All I see are exhausts all the way around.


Intake will be from the top, I just finish custom dust filter, will instal it and turn fans around


----------



## BBLENDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NimbleJack*
> 
> I am still subscribed to this thread in the hopes that one day I may finish a build inside the case that has sat empty in my closet for far too long.
> 
> That pathetic bit of personal info aside...
> 
> That hole is about 10.5 mm wide, or about 0.415 inches, according to my caliper. A g1/4 thread will not fit that hole, by a very slight margin.
> 
> If you want to install a fill port in that location you will need to purchase a "step-bit" from your local hardware store (usually the electrical section, within a glass security cabinet) and widen the hole to match the width of whatever fill port hardware you obtain.
> 
> bit should be between $50 and $75, but it's a great tool to have and you will probably use it again for moding or other home projects


Thanks! I'll look into it for the future. I forgot it when I did my frozencpu shopping.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miksga*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some pictures of my half finished 600T.
> Spec: Extreme4 , i5 2500k @ 4,8ghz , R9 290x and Avexir core ram [email protected]
> Cooling XSPC Raystorm CPU and GPU waterblocks.
> Future upgrades: Monsoon hardline tubes and custom HDD cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice. Good idea covering the partition between the two sides in graphite. I think it really adds to the look when those large gaps are covered.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hi guys! Just cleaned up my room a bit, got some stuff from Ikea, now all my games/books are hidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also removed this little annoying noise making fan that was in my External HDD case. Much much better.
> 
> Next thing on the list cleaning the rig, but damn it, my compressed air is al used up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I'm getting a new TV, yahooo.
> 
> Still debating between 50' and 55'


Go big or go home.i have a 50in and wish i had gone bigger....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Go big or go home.i have a 50in and wish i had gone bigger....


I actually ordered it already









Got the 55 from Sony! Now I have to wait till I get my ecocheques (something we get anually from our work, you can buy stuff with it that is good for the environment, such as A++ led tv's) until I can go get it (read pay for it).

HOpe I get them this week


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I actually ordered it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the 55 from Sony! Now I have to wait till I get my ecocheques (something we get anually from our work, you can buy stuff with it that is good for the environment, such as A++ led tv's) until I can go get it (read pay for it).
> 
> HOpe I get them this week


Hey sparkles, how'd you do your lighting in your 600T? im interested in lighting similar to that for my 760T, do you have some type of spotlighting?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Hey sparkles, how'd you do your lighting in your 600T? im interested in lighting similar to that for my 760T, do you have some type of spotlighting?


Hey!

I used an nztx sleeved led kit (2m) around the front of the case .

The waterblocks (cpu, gpu bridge, pump) have individual leds. That's it


----------



## Jeronbernal

Did you drill your own holes in the bridge?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Did you drill your own holes in the bridge?


Nope they were provided by EK same for the other block. Except the VGA blocks those unfortunately didn't have holes and I didn't feel comfortable enough to drill those myself.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nope they were provided by EK same for the other block. Except the VGA blocks those unfortunately didn't have holes and I didn't feel comfortable enough to drill those myself.


weird, i dont think my parallel bridge i use to use had a led hole


----------



## Jeronbernal

added a CCFL uptop, replaced the BP flow meter with a aquacomputer flow meter, and temp probes for the aquaero







hid the flow meter, man that thing was waaay bigger than i thought it was gonna be XD


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> added a CCFL uptop, replaced the BP flow meter with a aquacomputer flow meter, and temp probes for the aquaero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hid the flow meter, man that thing was waaay bigger than i thought it was gonna be XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very awesome looking! Great work









Yup the bridge has two led holes









Also saw your photo on the EK facebook page









https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks?fref=nf


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Very awesome looking! Great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup the bridge has two led holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw your photo on the EK facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks?fref=nf


Haha wow, I might have to go back to a bridge then XD

man that's awesome I didn't think I would be mentioned on their fb page, that made my day!


----------



## jakku

i now successfully have stuffed 13 fans and 2 AIO WC's in a 600t. lol







gonna have one more fan in drivebay when i get my last piece which will give me a total of 14, 12 120's, 2 220's

pictures up tomorrow


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> My 3 way bridge came in last night. Fancy smancy!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking of trying the mayhem tharis red. Anyone know a good UV coolant and strong UV lighting. The ones I have a useless...


Oh man, that looks great!


----------



## jakku

please do not include pictures when you quote.... there is no need for it and really screw up pages.


----------



## cdcbr3

Resurrecting the thread with a couple pictures





Asus Maximus VI Extreme
Intel Core i7-4770k
16GB Team Xtreem DDR3-2666
Gigabyte GTX670
SoundBlaster Titanium HD
240GB PCIe RevoDrive X2 SSD
2x 60GB Agility 3 SSD (Raid 0)
WD 1.5TB 7200rpm HDD (storage)
LG 12x BluRay Burner
CM Seidon 240 AIO Cooling
3x Enermax TB 120mm PWM fans
Corsair HX850
Asus ROG FrontBase


----------



## Lex8P

Hi everyone,

Got my 760t delivered today, so moved all my components from the old Thermaltake Kandalf into this lovely thing. My Silverstone Tundra TD02, unfrtunately died :/ since the tubing is that rigid, it sprung a leak, so gone back to stock air cooled CPU for the time being. Only issue I found though, is that the fans, when mounted to the top of the case, rattle, unless you press down on the top cover, where the centre of the fans are. The issue is not with the fans, as it happens to all of mine :/

I've noticed that there are a lot of comments around a similar issue in this thread, however most were relating to faulty fans, or to try connecting using the rubber connections, instead of screws.

Anyone know of a fix to this?

Thanks,


----------



## Lavins

I'm posting up my 760T build aptly named: 7 Sexy T


----------



## roflcopter159

Dang Lavins, that's an awesome looking build! What do you use to hold down the bundles of cables in the back of the case? Looks like sleeving scraps?


----------



## Lavins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Dang Lavins, that's an awesome looking build! What do you use to hold down the bundles of cables in the back of the case? Looks like sleeving scraps?


Haha, I measured out each of them, but yes they are indeed "sleeving scraps." They're coreless black paracord that I used in the rest of the build. I burned the edges so that they retain their flat shape. I then strapped them down using the same "knot" method throughout. I basically got this idea from my old Enthoo Primo project, but it ended up working out way better than I expected. I thought it was tacky at first, but I left them on long enough that they grew on me.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lavins*
> 
> Haha, I measured out each of them, but yes they are indeed "sleeving scraps." They're coreless black paracord that I used in the rest of the build. I burned the edges so that they retain their flat shape. I then strapped them down using the same "knot" method throughout. I basically got this idea from my old Enthoo Primo project, but it ended up working out way better than I expected. I thought it was tacky at first, but I left them on long enough that they grew on me.
> 
> Thanks for the comments!


Ok, awesome! I guess I will have to steal this idea next time I rework some of my cables


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcbr3*
> 
> Resurrecting the thread with a couple pictures
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Maximus VI Extreme
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-4770k
> 16GB Team Xtreem DDR3-2666
> Gigabyte GTX670
> SoundBlaster Titanium HD
> 240GB PCIe RevoDrive X2 SSD
> 2x 60GB Agility 3 SSD (Raid 0)
> WD 1.5TB 7200rpm HDD (storage)
> LG 12x BluRay Burner
> CM Seidon 240 AIO Cooling
> 3x Enermax TB 120mm PWM fans
> Corsair HX850
> 
> 
> Asus ROG FrontBase


Hey, exactly what is that? Is it a fan controller? It looks pretty sweet.

Gee, too bad the new Corsair cases don't have many 5 1/4" drive bays. They wouldn't really have room for that and an optical drive in some cases.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hey, exactly what is that? Is it a fan controller? It looks pretty sweet.
> 
> Gee, too bad the new Corsair cases don't have many 5 1/4" drive bays. They wouldn't really have room for that and an optical drive in some cases.


Pretty sure it is the ROG front base


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Pretty sure it is the ROG front base


Lol, I know that much (that's why I quoted the line that said "Asus ROG FrontBase").

But _what is it_?

Ok, here we go.

Looks like they have stuffed quite a few interesting functions into this little unit.

"provides instant access to five equalization modes with the Quick EQ Switch, and use the included Hi-Fi-quality AAFP cable with motherboards that include SupremeFX technology for a superb audio experience with minimal noise interference. It also has great overclocking capabilities for instant performance boost and easily-accessed fan controls, system temperature displays and supports fast USB charging"

Apparently also controls up to five fans.

Pretty sweet if you have the ROG_EXT port on your motherboard. Mine doesn't though. Oh well. Nice case in that link up there. Looks like it has about five external 5 1/4" bays. Sweet. I've heard no one uses those bays anymore though.


----------



## roflcopter159

Haha I guess I missed that part... Too eager to answer a question...
Gives you:

audio in/out
1xUSB 2.0 port

It has a fan controller and displays temps as well as CPU OCs.
It only works with Z87/Z97 ROG boards and the RIVE Black

Few more details here


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lavins*
> 
> I'm posting up my 760T build aptly named: 7 Sexy T


Sexy build with sexy cable management.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Lol, I know that much (that's why I quoted the line that said "Asus ROG FrontBase").
> 
> But _what is it_?


You can get a similar look with these NZXT products: http://www.nzxt.com/category/products/10-fan-control


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> You can get a similar look with these NZXT products: http://www.nzxt.com/category/products/10-fan-control


My roommate has one of these NZXTs in his Cooler Master full tower case. I used to have one of these Strike X controllers but I had to give it up because I didn't have enough external bays. The ASUS ROG Front Base seems to interface better with the motherboard, and can give you temps without having to rely on probes and cables, and can even overclock the system for you.
Now I'm using 



. It's OK, but a little plain.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> My roommate has one of these NZXTs in his Cooler Master full tower case. I used to have one of these Strike X controllers but I had to give it up because I didn't have enough external bays. The ASUS ROG Front Base seems to interface better with the motherboard, and can give you temps without having to rely on probes and cables, and can even overclock the system for you.
> Now I'm using
> 
> 
> 
> . It's OK, but a little plain.


I think it's because it works the same way as Corsair Link by getting info from the USB header. The NZXT ones don't connect to the mobo that way. I don't doubt NZXT & other companies could make the same thing relatively easily.

It's not the exactly the same thing but I have this little DIY-ish product that gives me direct info from the mobo and is customizable, even to show exactly what I want inside of a game and it gets its info from a USB connection. Bought it off eBay.

http://www.goverlay.com/


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I think it's because it works the same way as Corsair Link by getting info from the USB header. The NZXT ones don't connect to the mobo that way. I don't doubt NZXT & other companies could make the same thing relatively easily.
> 
> It's not the exactly the same thing but I have this little DIY-ish product that gives me direct info from the mobo and is customizable, even to show exactly what I want inside of a game and it gets its info from a USB connection. Bought it off eBay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.goverlay.com/


I think you're right. It looks like a pretty sweet component if you have the space to mount it.

I have seen those displays on eBay. Very interesting idea.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lavins*
> 
> I'm posting up my 760T build aptly named: 7 Sexy T
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











That looks amazing..


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
I have all the parts for a secondary build.
Was wondering if I could put my bayres pump combo anywhere else?

My 200r is tiny, I want to put a 360 up front so I'll have to get rid of my bays.

Would of asked carbide club, but you guys are my homie so.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys,
> I have all the parts for a secondary build.
> Was wondering if I could put my bayres pump combo anywhere else?
> 
> My 200r is tiny, I want to put a 360 up front so I'll have to get rid of my bays.
> 
> Would of asked carbide club, but you guys are my homie so.


Throw that 200R away and prepare for the 780T


----------



## PCModderMike

I had some spare parts laying around, and the 600T was just sitting in the garage collecting dust....so decided to put together a rig for my wife. She doesn't game, just mostly surfs the web so it's overkill lol but hey at least I know it will last her a long time.










__
https://flic.kr/p/14662527951


__
https://flic.kr/p/14662526501


__
https://flic.kr/p/14665441172


----------



## Gyrael

I don't think I've ever seen a spare parts build with sleeved cables


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> post


























One color sleeving looks AMAZING. It think it looks way better than the mixed color ones everybody else does. The solid blue just looks so clean!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

BTW, I just read that Corsair has a patent on getting info for those display fan controllers, etc through a USB header. This is probably why you don't see more out there I'm assuming. I think I read Rosewill has a new digital PSU that gives you info just like the AX1200i Corsair PSU's but they had to go a different route with some USB dongle instead of USB header connection because of the patent.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a spare parts build with sleeved cables











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One color sleeving looks AMAZING. It think it looks way better than the mixed color ones everybody else does. The solid blue just looks so clean!
Click to expand...

Thanks, but it's just the off the shelf Corsair sleeved set.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Throw that 200R away and prepare for the 780T


Oh don't worry about that. That's coming too









This is my bedrooms computer. Light gaming mainly for movies. Just need to clean it up and make it quiet.

780T is going to be my main rig when in comes out


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh don't worry about that. That's coming too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bedrooms computer. Light gaming mainly for movies. Just need to clean it up and make it quiet.
> 
> 780T is going to be my main rig when in comes out


Yeah Buddy....


----------



## roflcopter159

Not going to lie.... I completely forgot that the 780T and the 380T existed....


----------



## Recr3ational

So are you guys going to help me with my issue lol


----------



## BBLENDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NimbleJack*
> 
> I am still subscribed to this thread in the hopes that one day I may finish a build inside the case that has sat empty in my closet for far too long.
> 
> That pathetic bit of personal info aside...
> 
> That hole is about 10.5 mm wide, or about 0.415 inches, according to my caliper. A g1/4 thread will not fit that hole, by a very slight margin.
> 
> If you want to install a fill port in that location you will need to purchase a "step-bit" from your local hardware store (usually the electrical section, within a glass security cabinet) and widen the hole to match the width of whatever fill port hardware you obtain.
> 
> bit should be between $50 and $75, but it's a great tool to have and you will probably use it again for moding or other home projects


I ended up ordering it with rush processing.

I have some cheap hole saw (15 dollars kit) I got, mainly for plastic. I might end up getting the drill bit also. Thanks for the tip


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> So are you guys going to help me with my issue lol


If there is enough room, put the drive cage that would be in the front sideways in the case like the hdd cage in the 600T? should leave some room for a front rad I would think.... (unless the case is smaller than I thought)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> If there is enough room, put the drive cage that would be in the front sideways in the case like the hdd cage in the 600T? should leave some room for a front rad I would think.... (unless the case is smaller than I thought)


Hmm could do. I was thinking about just shoving it on the floor somewhere, is that safe? Having the pump and res lower than everything else?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hmm could do. I was thinking about just shoving it on the floor somewhere, is that safe? Having the pump and res lower than everything else?


You could look around and see if they are like that in any other builds (not necessarily a bay res/pump though. You could also build some sort of external acrylic mount thing and put it on top of the case, though it could look pretty ridiculous if you aren't careful about it


----------



## Jeronbernal

gold vinyl'd the EVGA SLI bridge, the lighting made them look two different shades, but their actually pretty close

also took some pics :3


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> also took some pics :3


Mate can you tellme what kind was the PCI slot screw tht you got with the 760T case?

Type1


Type2


Also, if I buy any of the either, do they all fit the pci slots ?

And finally, the "Golden Seven" graphix tht you have on the window - How its been made?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Mate can you tellme what kind was the PCI slot screw tht you got with the 760T case?
> 
> Type1
> 
> 
> Type2
> 
> 
> Also, if I buy any of the either, do they all fit the pci slots ?
> 
> And finally, the "Golden Seven" graphix tht you have on the window - How its been made?


I believe the ones I used were these from fcpu

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4364/scr-01-GD/Anodized_Thumbscrew_-_Gold.html?tl=g43c157s8

Pretty much as long as you match the right thread you're fine, usually on corsair cases I believe the thread was 6-32

Some other cases use m3

Also, for the graphics, I have a vinyl cutter, me and a friend made the design, then I sent it to the cutter to slice it up =)
Works similar to a printer but with a blade lol


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Pretty much as long as you match the right thread you're fine
> 
> Also, for the graphics, I have a vinyl cutter, me and a friend made the design, then I sent it to the cutter to slice it up =)


My case is still 20 days away & I want to order some painted screws, but cant seem to understand which Type1 or 2 (As above) - Can you post closeup pics of the pci screws tht actually came with the case?

As for Vinyl, any idea if they leave any marks if removed ?
Further, I plan to make custom sticker for my corsair PSU - Wht have you used sticker paper or Vinyl ?


----------



## Jeronbernal

The screws that Came with the case is the picture of the type 1 screws. But like I said, if you're just replacing them, it's the thread that matters not the thumb grip part.

Vinyl doesn't leave a mark, I've replaced it my window several times, vinyl doesn't leave a mess.

For my psu I also used vinyl,. A bottom black layer, with different colored layers over.


----------



## Nark96

Ahhhhhh another 2 days and I'll hopefully have my white 760T


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> The screws that Came with the case is the picture of the type 1 screws. But like I said, if you're just replacing them, it's the thread that matters not the thumb grip part.
> 
> Vinyl doesn't leave a mark, I've replaced it my window several times, vinyl doesn't leave a mess.


Thx


----------



## Gyrael

So, for all you 600T fans, what is/are the best case(s) in the market to you currently?

I've been thinking about it and so far my top choice is the NZXT H440. The almost-all-steel construction is really alluring; I'm really tired of plastic. And I've been wanting a case with removable/no 5.25" drives since forever.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> So, for all you 600T fans, what is/are the best case(s) in the market to you currently?
> 
> I've been thinking about it and so far my top choice is the NZXT H440. The almost-all-steel construction is really alluring; I'm really tired of plastic. And I've been wanting a case with removable/no 5.25" drives since forever.


There is only one best case, and that is.....*cue drum roll*


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> There is only one best case, and that is.....*cue drum roll*


Oh I wonder!... I have absolutely no idea!









@gyrael

On a more serious note... You could consider an Obsidian series case. I was this close to go for a 750D a few weeks ago... So, if I had to buy a new case right now it would probably be it...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> So, for all you 600T fans, what is/are the best case(s) in the market to you currently?
> 
> I've been thinking about it and so far my top choice is the NZXT H440. The almost-all-steel construction is really alluring; I'm really tired of plastic. And I've been wanting a case with removable/no 5.25" drives since forever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Oh I wonder!... I have absolutely no idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gyrael
> 
> On a more serious note... You could consider an Obsidian series case. I was this close to go for a 750D a few weeks ago... So, if I had to buy a new case right now it would probably be it...


Mines probably Enthoo Primo Full Tower.
If I HAD to change my 600T


----------



## Lavins

Thanks!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Mines probably Enthoo Primo Full Tower.
> If I HAD to change my 600T





http://imgur.com/AkcVy

.


----------



## roflcopter159

If I had to replace my 600T or if and when I finally get the cash to go smaller (but not too small), I would go for the Phanteks Evolv


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> If I had to replace my 600T or if and when I finally get the cash to go smaller (but not too small), I would go for the Phanteks Evolv


Why would you go smaller. GO LARGER.
Get a case thats bigger than your house.

Ooo finalizing my secondary rig. Just needs to buy some tubing and fittings and i should be able to start building it. Still don't know what colour to have liquid.

Edit: you sig just makes me laugh every time i look at it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Why would you go smaller. GO LARGER.
> Get a case thats bigger than your house.
> 
> Ooo finalizing my secondary rig. Just needs to buy some tubing and fittings and i should be able to start building it. Still don't know what colour to have liquid.
> 
> Edit: you sig just makes me laugh every time i look at it.


I guess you're right... CL TX10-D + Pedestal it is for my single gpu, 240mm CLC setup!

Nah, I would go smaller since it would be easier to move around for lans and to go to school.

Also, I'm glad you like it







I'll change it out next time there is a naturally occuring amusing quote available from the one and only Rec


----------



## olbapnauj

just updated my 600t hope you like it.



pd: im dying for a full acrylic side panel


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olbapnauj*
> 
> just updated my 600t hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> pd: im dying for a full acrylic side panel












Now that's a setup! Nice battlestation & rig!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olbapnauj*
> 
> just updated my 600t hope you like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pd: im dying for a full acrylic side panel


Well done. We don't see a lot of air-cooled rigs here. It's a nice change of pace.


----------



## Ballashoes

Hello all! Working on a motherboard back tray cover type thing and a psu cover for my 600t. What do you guys think? Now I just gotta figure out how to turn this into sheet metal.


----------



## Nark96




----------



## roflcopter159

So, after a recent turn of events, I will be buying a Z97 ITX board a 4690k and a 250D and moving the rest of my components over to that build to take to and from school.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, after a recent turn of events, I will be buying a Z97 ITX board a 4690k and a 250D and moving the rest of my components over to that build to take to and from school.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

YOU TRAITOR! YOU STAYED WITH US FOR SO LONG! WE TRUSTED YOU!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> YOU TRAITOR! YOU STAYED WITH US FOR SO LONG! WE TRUSTED YOU!


Believe me, I would stay if I liked the 380T.... But that 250D looks sooooo good and the 380T.... well... not so much...

Edit: Though I will still stick around and hang out. I'll probably leave my 8350 in the 600T and get some other components for it.


----------



## Recr3ational

I got bored and cleaned my man cave


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I got bored and cleaned my man cave


 Not enough monitors.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, after a recent turn of events, I will be buying a Z97 ITX board a 4690k and a 250D and moving the rest of my components over to that build to take to and from school.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*


Well you're one to talk


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Not enough monitors.


That's it, the kings has spoken! I need moar monitors!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> Hello all! Working on a motherboard back tray cover type thing and a psu cover for my 600t. What do you guys think? Now I just gotta figure out how to turn this into sheet metal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you keeping that front fan? Not considering something a little more...well, just more?

Nice design. Just wanted to point out that you might want to consider front fans before finalizing your design.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored and cleaned my man cave


Very nice.


----------



## Ballashoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Are you keeping that front fan? Not considering something a little more...well, just more?


I probably could switch it with something else, what do you recommend?


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored and cleaned my man cave


Damn that looks amazing! Nice set up


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Damn that looks amazing! Nice set up


Thank you.


----------



## Nark96

No one commented on my build


----------



## Tyhuynh

How did you set up individual display per monitor. I'm trying to set up 1x triple monitor display w/ 1x individual 1080p display on my gtx 750ti. My goal is to run full screen games on the triple, but still have windows/multi task out on the separate display.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> How did you set up individual display per monitor. I'm trying to set up 1x triple monitor display w/ 1x individual 1080p display on my gtx 750ti. My goal is to run full screen games on the triple, but still have windows/multi task out on the separate display.


If you're talking to me then,
I run all my monitors via Eyefinity. ( I think it's called nVidia Surround? with GTX's)

Its acts like a massive monitor basically. When I play games and go full screen it goes on my bottom three monitors.
With browsing etc, I have a certain monitors for certain things.

Its pretty simple










Also, do you have a 750 or a 780? Your sig says 780?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> No one commented on my build


Sorry, I do like your build. How is the case for you?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sorry, I do like your build. How is the case for you?


It's a great case, seriously good airflow, lots of space, great cable management etc







and thank you







it's just I feel so unnoticed on the overclock.net forum lool


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> It's a great case, seriously good airflow, lots of space, great cable management etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's just I feel so unnoticed on the overclock.net forum lool


Don't be, we just forget to read things sometimes haha.

Is it worth it compare to the 600T?
I really want a change but I don't know if i want to wait for the 780T to come out....


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Don't be, we just forget to read things sometimes haha.
> 
> Is it worth it compare to the 600T?
> I really want a change but I don't know if i want to wait for the 780T to come out....


Oh okay









Well I previously had a Carbide 400R and it was a pretty good case but it didn't have a window and I just love windows lol, but I was due an upgrade anyway so I just sold my old PC and built a new one from scratch and chose this case because it's just gorgeous. But yeah the 780T is just way too big for me, I think it's slightly bigger than the 760T and it lacks the full Acrylic side panel, so I just bit the bullet and bought this


----------



## roflcopter159

Well, for those of you who have called me a traitor, I've decided to not be. Instead, the money that I would have spent in a traitorous way is instead going to be put to some audio equipment. So here I will stay with my 600T


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Oh okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I previously had a Carbide 400R and it was a pretty good case but it didn't have a window and I just love windows lol, but I was due an upgrade anyway so I just sold my old PC and built a new one from scratch and chose this case because it's just gorgeous. But yeah the 780T is just way too big for me, I think it's slightly bigger than the 760T and it lacks the full Acrylic side panel, so I just bit the bullet and bought this


Hmm I might just wait for the 780T then. I want to do something crazy. Still loving my 600T. It's part of me now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well, for those of you who have called me a traitor, I've decided to not be. Instead, the money that I would have spent in a traitorous way is instead going to be put to some audio equipment. So here I will stay with my 600T


Once a traitor, always a traitor, but I forgive you a little bit. Still, you might have to bribe me to make me forgive you 100%


----------



## carl308

Hi guys!

I've just finished my first built with the help of a friend of mine on a Graphite 600T.
The case I custom painted myself, fitted a new window and a EK 360 rad up front.

The build consist of:

ASUS ROG Maximus Extreme Motherboard
Intel 4770K Possessor
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1866Mhz Ram X4
EVGA GTX 760 ACX Cooling SC X2
Samsung 840EVO 250GB SSD
EK 360 Liquid cooling Kit

Here are a couple of pictures, enjoy!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Once a traitor, always a traitor, but I forgive you a little bit. Still, you might have to bribe me to make me forgive you 100%


How about I buy you some ram for you to download?
Just click here and you can get all the ram you want


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carl308*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I've just finished my first built with the help of a friend of mine on a Graphite 600T.
> The case I custom painted myself, fitted a new window and a EK 360 rad up front.
> 
> The build consist of:
> 
> ASUS ROG Maximus Extreme Motherboard
> Intel 4770K Possessor
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1866Mhz Ram X4
> EVGA GTX 760 ACX Cooling SC X2
> Samsung 840EVO 250GB SSD
> EK 360 Liquid cooling Kit
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures, enjoy!






Nice rig, question why have a 360 for just the cpu?
I like the blue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> How about I buy you some ram for you to download?
> Just click here and you can get all the ram you want


Damn, They don't have a 64GB version.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carl308*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I've just finished my first built with the help of a friend of mine on a Graphite 600T.
> The case I custom painted myself, fitted a new window and a EK 360 rad up front.
> 
> The build consist of:
> 
> ASUS ROG Maximus Extreme Motherboard
> Intel 4770K Possessor
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1866Mhz Ram X4
> EVGA GTX 760 ACX Cooling SC X2
> Samsung 840EVO 250GB SSD
> EK 360 Liquid cooling Kit
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig, question why have a 360 for just the cpu?
> I like the blue.
> 
> Damn, They don't have a 64GB version.
Click to expand...

Well, the great thing about it is that since you are downloading it, you don't have to worry about filling slots on your motherboard. Just keep downloading the other options until you get to 64GB


----------



## carl308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> Nice rig, question why have a 360 for just the cpu?
> I like the blue.


The 360 rad, cpu block and pump was a gift from a friend that had it as a spare in his house and I couldnt say no, hehe. I know it's overkill, maybe I'll expand the loop on the future.


----------



## Gyrael

Hey everyone, I need help again...

So I'm still having sporadic reboots/lockups when gaming. It's happened a few times since I was last talking about this while playing Dota 2. I actually had a lockup yesterday and then a reboot today.

I still feel like it's not the power supply since I've stressed the system out to the max by running Prime95 (in each of the three testing modes) + Furmark for long periods of time (around an hour a couple times, 15-30 minutes a bunch of times) and it has never happened. So since this only happens when running an actual game (it's happened in Far Cry 3 a few times as well), I'm leaning towards my second 660 Ti being faulty after all.

Does anyone have any advice? If it's not the video card, I have no idea what it could be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carl308*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I've just finished my first built with the help of a friend of mine on a Graphite 600T.
> The case I custom painted myself, fitted a new window and a EK 360 rad up front.
> 
> The build consist of:
> 
> ASUS ROG Maximus Extreme Motherboard
> Intel 4770K Possessor
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1866Mhz Ram X4
> EVGA GTX 760 ACX Cooling SC X2
> Samsung 840EVO 250GB SSD
> EK 360 Liquid cooling Kit
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures, enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like that color! What was the painting process?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carl308*
> 
> The 360 rad, cpu block and pump was a gift from a friend that had it as a spare in his house and I couldnt say no, hehe. I know it's overkill, maybe I'll expand the loop on the future.


Haha it's not over kill! It's perfect. I was just wondering why you decided to out a 360 instead of a 240 or whatever. It's looks good.

I agree with @gyrael.
Paint looks good. I also want to know what the painting process is. I would love to have my 600t blue or chrome. Maybe I can shove a 360 on the top and completely skip buying the 380T all together.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carl308*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I've just finished my first built with the help of a friend of mine on a Graphite 600T.
> The case I custom painted myself, fitted a new window and a EK 360 rad up front.
> 
> The build consist of:
> 
> ASUS ROG Maximus Extreme Motherboard
> Intel 4770K Possessor
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1866Mhz Ram X4
> EVGA GTX 760 ACX Cooling SC X2
> Samsung 840EVO 250GB SSD
> EK 360 Liquid cooling Kit
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures, enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup! Question, what is the LED light kit you're using?


----------



## carl308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Hey everyone, I need help again...
> 
> I really like that color! What was the painting process?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha it's not over kill! It's perfect. I was just wondering why you decided to out a 360 instead of a 240 or whatever. It's looks good.
> 
> I agree with @gyrael.
> Paint looks good. I also want to know what the painting process is. I would love to have my 600t blue or chrome. Maybe I can shove a 360 on the top and completely skip buying the 380T all together.


Thanks! Painting process was pretty straight forward:

1) Began by removing all plastic covers, side panels and front and top grills
2) Lightly sand every part you want to paint with a medium grit sand paper (in my case I used 400), this is just to remove any imperfections and have a nice surface for the paint to adhere to.
3) Wash every part with dish washer soap to remove all debris, sanding dust and oils that would prevent paint to adhere well to the surface.
4) Give all parts a light primer coat.
5) When the primer has dried proceed to paint the parts, my recommendations is to do at least 2-3 coats of paint. Each coat of paint should be separated by at least 5-10 minutes, where the paint has not dried enough.
6) After all the desired coats have been given to each part, then wait at least an hour for the paint to be dried enough to be touched, and it's crucial to wait at least 2 days for the paint to dry enough and bond to the part and put it back on the case

If on any part the paint finish is not to your liking or expectations proceed to sand it back and repaint it.

On my particular case I used Rust-Oleum paint, that can be found on Home Depot, which i found out it bonds GREAT to plastic (front, top and back panels).
2 cans where more than enough to paint the whole outer shell of the case

This is the exact paint I used:
http://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/painters-touch-ultra-cover-2x/satin
Color: Satin Lagoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Nice setup! Question, what is the LED light kit you're using?


I'm using the NZXT sleeved LED strip, Color: white, Length: 2 meters


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carl308*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Painting process was pretty straight forward:
> 
> 1) Began by removing all plastic covers, side panels and front and top grills
> 2) Lightly sand every part you want to paint with a medium grit sand paper (in my case I used 400), this is just to remove any imperfections and have a nice surface for the paint to adhere to.
> 3) Wash every part with dish washer soap to remove all debris, sanding dust and oils that would prevent paint to adhere well to the surface.
> 4) Give all parts a light primer coat.
> 5) When the primer has dried proceed to paint the parts, my recommendations is to do at least 2-3 coats of paint. Each coat of paint should be separated by at least 5-10 minutes, where the paint has not dried enough.
> 6) After all the desired coats have been given to each part, then wait at least an hour for the paint to be dried enough to be touched, and it's crucial to wait at least 2 days for the paint to dry enough and bond to the part and put it back on the case
> 
> If on any part the paint finish is not to your liking or expectations proceed to sand it back and repaint it.
> 
> On my particular case I used Rust-Oleum paint, that can be found on Home Depot, which i found out it bonds GREAT to plastic (front, top and back panels).
> 2 cans where more than enough to paint the whole outer shell of the case
> 
> This is the exact paint I used:
> http://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/painters-touch-ultra-cover-2x/satin
> Color: Satin Lagoon
> I'm using the NZXT sleeved LED strip, Color: white, Length: 2 meters[
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Rep, thanks for that mate, I might have to paint mine


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carl308*
> 
> Thanks! Painting process was pretty straight forward:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Began by removing all plastic covers, side panels and front and top grills
> 2) Lightly sand every part you want to paint with a medium grit sand paper (in my case I used 400), this is just to remove any imperfections and have a nice surface for the paint to adhere to.
> 3) Wash every part with dish washer soap to remove all debris, sanding dust and oils that would prevent paint to adhere well to the surface.
> 4) Give all parts a light primer coat.
> 5) When the primer has dried proceed to paint the parts, my recommendations is to do at least 2-3 coats of paint. Each coat of paint should be separated by at least 5-10 minutes, where the paint has not dried enough.
> 6) After all the desired coats have been given to each part, then wait at least an hour for the paint to be dried enough to be touched, and it's crucial to wait at least 2 days for the paint to dry enough and bond to the part and put it back on the case
> 
> If on any part the paint finish is not to your liking or expectations proceed to sand it back and repaint it.
> 
> On my particular case I used Rust-Oleum paint, that can be found on Home Depot, which i found out it bonds GREAT to plastic (front, top and back panels).
> 2 cans where more than enough to paint the whole outer shell of the case
> 
> This is the exact paint I used:
> http://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/painters-touch-ultra-cover-2x/satin
> Color: Satin Lagoon
> I'm using the NZXT sleeved LED strip, Color: white, Length: 2 meters


Thanks for the info. Would like to do something like this someday.


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carl308*
> 
> Thanks! Painting process was pretty straight forward:
> 4) Give all parts a light primer coat.
> 5) When the primer has dried proceed to paint the parts, my recommendations is to do at least 2-3 coats of paint. Each coat of paint should be separated by at least 5-10 minutes, where the paint has not dried enough.


Well is it really necessary to use primer ? I mean the color you used doesn't require primer according to manufacturer AND also if I use any generic brand spray paint do I still have to use the primer ?

Furthermore, can you link us to the kind/brand of primer you used ?


----------



## carl308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Well is it really necessary to use primer ? I mean the color you used doesn't require primer according to manufacturer AND also if I use any generic brand spray paint do I still have to use the primer ?
> 
> Furthermore, can you link us to the kind/brand of primer you used ?


I guess it isn't that necessary to use primer. The reasons I used primer was because since I widened the original window and needed to protect the exposed metal of the panel and usually paint manufacturers uses bonding agents on their products, that makes it better for them to bond between each other. Also, I think I didn't mind over doing it with the paint, since painting plastic also had such a bad reputation of chipping and pealing easily.

This is the primer i used:

http://www.rustoleum.com/en/DigitalEncyclopedia/product-catalog/RustOleumUSA/consumer-brands/painters-touch-ultra-cover-2x/primer

color: Grey

Also, something I didn't mention, you could also apply a clear coat to the paint, sand it with 1000-2000 grit sand paper and polish it afterwards to give it an incredible shine. I didn't do it in mine because i liked the satin finish the paint had after it dried.


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carl308*
> 
> This is the primer i used:
> http://www.rustoleum.com/en/DigitalEncyclopedia/product-catalog/RustOleumUSA/consumer-brands/painters-touch-ultra-cover-2x/primer


Thx mate... can you tellme why primer has so many colors !? I never knew this, coz paint will be on top so why does it matter if we use white/grey primer OR any other colored ones like red...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballashoes*
> 
> I probably could switch it with something else, what do you recommend?


Well there are a few options, but each one will likely cause you to have to resize the front cutout you made.
The NZXT fans are pretty nice (166 CFM fans) but may need new mounting holes, and they are 30mm thick.
Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans are also pretty good. Not as good as the NZXT fan, but they are also not as loud, and I believe they are 25mm thick. Because of their mounts, you may be able to mount them directly without requiring any modding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Hey everyone, I need help again...
> 
> So I'm still having sporadic reboots/lockups when gaming. It's happened a few times since I was last talking about this while playing Dota 2. I actually had a lockup yesterday and then a reboot today.
> 
> I still feel like it's not the power supply since I've stressed the system out to the max by running Prime95 (in each of the three testing modes) + Furmark for long periods of time (around an hour a couple times, 15-30 minutes a bunch of times) and it has never happened. So since this only happens when running an actual game (it's happened in Far Cry 3 a few times as well), I'm leaning towards my second 660 Ti being faulty after all.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? If it's not the video card, I have no idea what it could be.
> I really like that color! What was the painting process?


Have you been able to sub your RAM? I have had a few cases of mystery crash/reboots on customer machines at work, which turned out to be memory issues. In fact, on time it was a bad Corsair Vengeance memory module. The crappy thing is that the fault wouldn't show up when running memory tests in two cases. In the case of the Corsair memory, the memory test would fail. Swapping out the modules one at a time found the culprit.
Also, an a rather crappy note, when I first got my Sabertooth board it would crash here and there as well. I'm not too sure what I did, but it just stopped doing it.

EDIT

Here is a great thread on painting computer cases if anyone needs it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1188309/guide-to-painting-your-custom-pc-like-a-show-car-finish-dump-the-spray-cans


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Well there are a few options, but each one will likely cause you to have to resize the front cutout you made.
> The NZXT fans are pretty nice (166 CFM fans) but may need new mounting holes, and they are 30mm thick.
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans are also pretty good. Not as good as the NZXT fan, but they are also not as loud, and I believe they are 25mm thick. Because of their mounts, you may be able to mount them directly without requiring any modding.
> Have you been able to sub your RAM? I have had a few cases of mystery crash/reboots on customer machines at work, which turned out to be memory issues. In fact, on time it was a bad Corsair Vengeance memory module. The crappy thing is that the fault wouldn't show up when running memory tests in two cases. In the case of the Corsair memory, the memory test would fail. Swapping out the modules one at a time found the culprit.
> Also, an a rather crappy note, when I first got my Sabertooth board it would crash here and there as well. I'm not too sure what I did, but it just stopped doing it.


I left memtest86 running all night one time and got no errors : /

It would also be strange because I've had these sticks for a couple of years now and never had this issue before.


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

I recently purchased Corsair 760T case and I am very satisfied with it.

Although I have one small problem: there is a side door hinging visible on both sides of my case.

For better description, there is a video on youtubem which show my problem:






Any ideas how to fix it / what to do ?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> I recently purchased Corsair 760T case and I am very satisfied with it.
> 
> Although I have one small problem: there is a side door hinging visible on both sides of my case.
> 
> For better description, there is a video on youtubem which show my problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas how to fix it / what to do ?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.


Wow, that's a pretty sad quality control issue. My solution would be to return the case ASAP so I didn't get stuck with it. I wonder how many of them are like that?
Damn, I was going to purchase one this fall too. Now I wouldn't purchase one until I see what's being done to address this fault.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Wow, that's a pretty sad quality control issue. My solution would be to return the case ASAP so I didn't get stuck with it. I wonder how many of them are like that?
> Damn, I was going to purchase one this fall too. Now I wouldn't purchase one until I see what's being done to address this fault.


It's not every case. Got mine from Microcenter and have no issues with it. Also, got it on sale for $160.00


----------



## Lukas026

well to be honest I am keeping mine for sure. there is no other problem than this one and the case just look so f***ing great









I also finally completed my build and I dont want to tear it apart. I wrote PMs to both Corsair REPs here on OCN, so I am hoping I will get contacted very soon and we can work something out

I will post some pics later this week

but also truth to be told - there should not be issues like this one in an so expensive case, period.

Lukas


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> It's not every case. Got mine from Microcenter and have no issues with it. Also, got it on sale for $160.00


Yeah, I wouldn't expect it to be on every case, but I do wonder how many are affected and exactly what the cause is and what Corsair is going to do about it.
It looks like it's the hinge piece on the case, and if that's correct, I don't see what they could do to correct it except replace the case. So, if you order this case from a website like egg or tiger, you could get stuck with shipping charges to return the case. This would really add to the overall cost of the case. If you deal with it through Corsair, I'm not sure what they would do, but I would sure hope they wouldn't expect the customer to pay to return ship the case, since they are large and heavy this is no small extra fee.

Of course, if it's just the side panels should have their hinge pieces sticking further around the back of the case, then the panel could just be replaced by Corsair, which is a much cheaper option and not a bad solution. It really depends on what the cause is. If I purchase one, I'm going to get it locally so I can just take it back same day if there are any problems. The really awesome thing is the best computer store in our city is about 2 miles from my house.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> well to be honest I am keeping mine for sure. there is no other problem than this one and the case just look so f***ing great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally completed my build and I dont want to tear it apart. I wrote PMs to both Corsair REPs here on OCN, so I am hoping I will get contacted very soon and we can work something out
> 
> I will post some pics later this week
> 
> but also truth to be told - there should not be issues like this one in an so expensive case, period.
> 
> Lukas


Agree 100%. I think your situation, while unfortunate for you and others who have encountered this fault, is a boon to the rest of us who have read your comments. If I purchase this case this fall, I will test and inspect it extensively before putting my build in it.
Thanks for letting us know. +++

I really hope one of the reps comes on here and lets us know the cause and solution. That's quite a horrid problem, and there's no way I would ever keep a case that did that.


----------



## Gyrael

Yeah, I would say that is a pretty huge defect, especially for a case that's almost $200 and having all that plastic.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

@Lukas026 , IIRC, you are the 3rd person to report this particular issue and we are fully aware of this problem. Given the # of cases we have sold so far. I'm guessing that the # cases that have this issue is nominal. I wouldn't return the case just yet, we are finding a solution for this. I will keep you posted. Go ahead and create a ticket at *Corsair.force.com* and give me the ticket # so I can keep track of it.

I agree, this kind of problem shouldn't happen considering the case's price tag. Rest assured that we will do our best to make sure that we get this rectified

On a lighter note. I am glad to hear that you really like the case, despite of that side panel issue. Post some pics when you get a chance


----------



## Gyrael

Good to see Corsair not dropping the ball on this stuff.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Thx mate... can you tellme why primer has so many colors !? I never knew this, coz paint will be on top so why does it matter if we use white/grey primer OR any other colored ones like red...


One of the reasons primer comes in a variety of tints or colors is because one of the primary reasons you use primer to cover up the existing color on the wall or item being painted. When you need to cover something that is already black or very dark in color, a white primer usually takes several coats to cover the black up well, and even then it can still bleed through a bit. A darker tint of primer will cover a black or dark surface much better with less of the original color bleeding through, which allows more the true color of the new paint to show without the previous color bleeding through.


----------



## chefjohn2006

Has anyone tried to invert the 760t?? The hinges on the for the door look like they could be removed and inverted.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> @Lukas026 , IIRC, you are the 3rd person to report this particular issue and we are fully aware of this problem. Given the # of cases we have sold so far. I'm guessing that the # cases that have this issue is nominal. I wouldn't return the case just yet, we are finding a solution for this. I will keep you posted. Go ahead and create a ticket at *Corsair.force.com* and give me the ticket # so I can keep track of it.
> 
> I agree, this kind of problem shouldn't happen considering the case's price tag. Rest assured that we will do our best to make sure that we get this rectified
> 
> On a lighter note. I am glad to hear that you really like the case, despite of that side panel issue. Post some pics when you get a chance


That's really good news. I would suppose Corsair is paying a premium for the manufacturing, and it would be very bad indeed if a whole shipment ended up like this. I'll be interested to see what you guys come up with to solve this without replacing the case.


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> One of the reasons primer comes in a variety of tints or colors is because one of the primary reasons you use primer to cover up the existing color on the wall or item being painted.


Ah! its technical... U really know how to paint !


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> @Lukas026 , IIRC, you are the 3rd person to report this particular issue and we are fully aware of this problem


Buddy, make it 4 ! I know a guy having scratches and hinges problem both and he is wonderin how to proceed further with Corsair.
He aint a member of this forum, so how can I give him your contact.


----------



## Lukas026

okey fine. I made a ticket on your site - #6501525.

Thank you for your help and I hope we can figure it out.

I wont be returning my case - it is just so great, even with the side panel issue.

Lukas

PS: Will post pics next week when I get some better camera







Dont want to rush it with my LG P500 phone


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Buddy, make it 4 ! I know a guy having scratches and hinges problem both and he is wonderin how to proceed further with Corsair.
> He aint a member of this forum, so how can I give him your contact.


Have him create a ticket at *Corsair.force.com* and then send it to me here via PM. Then I can take it from there.


----------



## lilj

Sick


----------



## Radiant93

I would also like to share my updated 600T.

as also featured on kitguru
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.716259475108560.1073741920.162236020510911&type=1


----------



## Tyhuynh

What coolant are you using I like that!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> What coolant are you using I like that!


Looks like a Mayhems Aurora/Aurora 2 coolant


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> What coolant are you using I like that!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Mayhems Aurora/Aurora 2 coolant
Click to expand...

Damn I love the way it looks, but mayhem aurora isn't a coolant that can be kept in the loop for long time..


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Damn I love the way it looks, but mayhem aurora isn't a coolant that can be kept in the loop for long time..


Actually, I'm pretty sure they changed it up so that Aurora 2 could be kept in a loop for longer than the original Aurora.


----------



## Tyhuynh

Woah didn't know that! Need to get myself couple bottles of tharis red


----------



## okar19

Anyone uses magnetic filter dust? Great protection







Not much dust iniside P)


----------



## Recr3ational

I don't use any apart from the case native filters. My 240 gets dusty but I clean it every week..


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I don't use any apart from the case native filters. My 240 gets dusty but I clean it every week..


I've been bad.... I haven't cleaned out my fans/case in a little while...

EDIT: Hey look 1000 posts! Glad I got it here at the good old Graphite club


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I've been bad.... I haven't cleaned out my fans/case in a little while...
> 
> EDIT: Hey look 1000 posts! Glad I got it here at the good old Graphite club


Haha congratulations bro.
Yeah when i say a week, I mean a week of actual gameplay haha. So actually, I clean my rig once a year.
Its still alive so I don't really care atm, WAY to busy to be spending time on it.

I have parts for another watercooled rig in my cupboard. Just really busy.
Hope you good dude.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha congratulations bro.
> Yeah when i say a week, I mean a week of actual gameplay haha. So actually, I clean my rig once a year.
> Its still alive so I don't really care atm, WAY to busy to be spending time on it.
> 
> I have parts for another watercooled rig in my cupboard. Just really busy.
> Hope you good dude.


I used to be pretty good about doing it at least once a month but once I started working full time that kinda fell apart haha. Oh well, I'll just clean it before I leave it home for school and I should be fine.

When you get the time to put it together, make sure you post pictures here!

Definitely good. Just ordered myself an Audeze LCD 2 so I definitely won't be leaving the graphite club any time soon


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I used to be pretty good about doing it at least once a month but once I started working full time that kinda fell apart haha. Oh well, I'll just clean it before I leave it home for school and I should be fine.
> 
> When you get the time to put it together, make sure you post pictures here!
> 
> Definitely good. Just ordered myself an Audeze LCD 2 so I definitely won't be leaving the graphite club any time soon


Jesus, is it the £1200 one?
You are bloody crazy!
You could of built a whole new rig for that!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Jesus, is it the £1200 one?
> You are bloody crazy!
> You could of built a whole new rig for that!


No, they are normally $1000 but I got mine for $200 off brand new

Also, I'm not bringing my main rig to school for the first semester since I need to get my grades back on track. Didn't want to spend a bunch of money on a rig that would be sitting idle in my room for months without use.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> No, they are normally $1000 but I got mine for $200 off brand new
> 
> Also, I'm not bringing my main rig to school for the first semester since I need to get my grades back on track. Didn't want to spend a bunch of money on a rig that would be sitting idle in my room for months without use.


No, i understand. I'm just blown away at the price tag.
I was considering buying speakers. You seem to know audio more than me so maybe you could help.

My 2.1 are decent and i love them but sometimes i like my music really really loud. Like house shaking loud.
Any recommendations? It has to sound good obviously but I don't want to spend over £70


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No, i understand. I'm just blown away at the price tag.
> I was considering buying speakers. You seem to know audio more than me so maybe you could help.
> 
> My 2.1 are decent and i love them but sometimes i like my music really really loud. Like house shaking loud.
> Any recommendations? It has to sound good obviously but I don't want to spend over £70


I unfortunately don't really follow any speaker audio websites so I'm not really too sure on that. Now if you were asking about headphones I could be a bit more of a help than I am being now


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I unfortunately don't really follow any speaker audio websites so I'm not really too sure on that. Now if you were asking about headphones I could be a bit more of a help than I am being now


Yeah that's fine. I'm stuck on it. Cos I'm not an audiophile, I just want clear sound when its really loud.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah that's fine. I'm stuck on it. Cos I'm not an audiophile, I just want clear sound when its really loud.


I mean they aren't exactly "hifi" but for ~$100 you aren't going to get the world's greatest setup haha. Anyway, I had a 5.1 set of logitech speakers (X540 or something like that) so you could probably look into some of their higher end stuff. They could get loud and you could adjust the amount of bass you get from a small volume controller on the desk.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I'm not exactly an audiophile when it comes to computers, but I have the Logitech Z506 5.1 Stereo Surround system and it's great for me. The volume gets plenty loud to make the neighbors complain and they are quite reasonably priced.

I just can't see spending $300+ on something else when the X506 system meets all of my needs.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiant93*
> 
> I would also like to share my updated 600T.
> 
> as also featured on kitguru
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.716259475108560.1073741920.162236020510911&type=1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nicely done. Good job.


----------



## 352227

Just thought this excel thing I made may be of interest - I didn't realise the 760T was this big (not a bad thing!)


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey all!

Some awesome stuff on the last couple of pages.

Still happy with my current rig, except the windows installation that seems to be f*cked up and I'm not in the mood to reinstall.

Also with this hot weather my room is a bloody sauna, The watercooling does it's job but after and hour of BF4 ambient temp in case in 39°C with the fans on medium speed. Problem is the hot air that gets blown out on top is stuck under my desk and that's hoooot.

I think I might upgrade next year to the 780t with brand new hardware


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Some awesome stuff on the last couple of pages.
> 
> Still happy with my current rig, except the windows installation that seems to be f*cked up and I'm not in the mood to reinstall.
> 
> Also with this hot weather my room is a bloody sauna, The watercooling does it's job but after and hour of BF4 ambient temp in case in 39°C with the fans on medium speed. Problem is the hot air that gets blown out on top is stuck under my desk and that's hoooot.
> 
> I think I might upgrade next year to the 780t with brand new hardware


Nice to see you're still alive!
39c is still quite cool. So I wont be worried really.
Its quite hot in the UK too. My GPUs can reach up to 50c sometimes. That's summer for you.
I'm just thinking about either to repaint my case and add a 360 up top or upgrade to 780t.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm not really worrying it's just that I need airconditioning in my room but it's so expensive and you have to get the hose with hot air to go somewhere









If I'm upgrading it will be for next year after the new cpu's and gpu's come out. All brand new stuff. Damn that's gonna be costly. New WC stuff will be needed to offcourse.

I'm not even getting to all my games, I'm obsessed with BF4.

Almost haven't used my PS4 and all the other games I got on steam are almost all untouched


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm not really worrying it's just that I need airconditioning in my room but it's so expensive and you have to get the hose with hot air to go somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm upgrading it will be for next year after the new cpu's and gpu's come out. All brand new stuff. Damn that's gonna be costly. New WC stuff will be needed to offcourse.
> 
> I'm not even getting to all my games, I'm obsessed with BF4.
> 
> Almost haven't used my PS4 and all the other games I got on steam are almost all untouched


Haha, I get angry with BF4. I keep getting long load times and rubber banding.
Even when its on a dedicated SSD.
To be honest. All I play is Dark Souls 2 now and then.
To busy to play anything else. Well more like to lazy.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Oh, I have no probs, although I do have to say that the load times are long. I have origin on my 2nd ssd and 2 of my friends who have HDD's are ingame sooner then me









I should finish Watch Dogs and AC4 on PS4









I'm looking forward to Destiny, had some fun with the beta


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Oh, I have no probs, although I do have to say that the load times are long. I have origin on my 2nd ssd and 2 of my friends who have HDD's are ingame sooner then me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should finish Watch Dogs and AC4 on PS4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to Destiny, had some fun with the beta


Destiny is going to be awesome, been waiting for ages for it to come out.
I bought like 30 games and i haven't even installed them yet :S


----------



## Mergatroid

I'm spending so much renovating my bathroom I can say goodby to updating my case until near Christmas.
Sigh.....


----------



## TTheuns

Would it be possible to mod a 230T to hold an EATX board?


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Would it be possible to mod a 230T to hold a EATX board?


With a big enough hammer, anything is possible.

Atx mobo 305mm x 244mm Eatx 305mm x 330mm. The height of the mobo's are the same. The Eatx is around 86mm wider.

You could easily mod the case to fit an Eatx mobo, but you might lose the ability to fit a cd drive into one of the 5.25 bays, depending on which Eatx mobo you use and how many RAM sticks you are using. if it has two banks of DIMM slots like the Asus Rampage IV extreme, it might be a bit of a squeeze to fill the right hand DIMM slots.

Personally I'd say go for it. With most things, it's not will it fit. But how much it will need to be modded to make it fit.









Note. No hammers are needed to effect this mod.


----------



## Recr3ational

LOL - "Note. No hammers are needed to effect this mod."


----------



## roflcopter159

I mean, you could definitely use hammers for that used and distressed look


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okar19*
> 
> Anyone uses magnetic filter dust? Great protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much dust iniside P)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build and I might consider those filters later but I'm not worry since I only have 2 rads to clean. It's all underwater blocks.

That monitor... please do something about the stand... get a pivot mount stand ... I have a feeling that will fall off...


----------



## Mergatroid

OMG, my 100-year-old bathroom has cost me about $800 so far, and I'm still not done. Yesterday I drove by my favorite computer parts store, but I couldn't buy anything.

I'm a sad panda......

Lucky a friend of mine works in a construction supply business and I was able to get most of the hardware at cost....


----------



## Recr3ational

I hate renovating, I have to redo my walls in my gaming room and it's going to cost me so much money







I haven't spent any money on parts in months. I feel you Mergatroid.


----------



## kidvapor

Hey guys, heres the newer version of my pc, Had a 600T and moved on to the 760T
http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/kidvapor58/media/photo_zps8e090c49.jpg.html


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidvapor*
> 
> Hey guys, heres the newer version of my pc, Had a 600T and moved on to the 760T
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/kidvapor58/media/photo_zps8e090c49.jpg.html


Very nice mate. Loving the batman symbol haha. Looks good.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Very nice mate. Loving the batman symbol haha. Looks good.


can't see that anywhere?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> can't see that anywhere?


It's on the radiator at the front of the case.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidvapor*
> 
> Hey guys, heres the newer version of my pc, Had a 600T and moved on to the 760T
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/kidvapor58/media/photo_zps8e090c49.jpg.html


Sweet man. Nice job keeping everything black and white.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I hate renovating, I have to redo my walls in my gaming room and it's going to cost me so much money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't spent any money on parts in months. I feel you Mergatroid.


Are you doing the drywall and everything? Say goodby to computer upgrades for a few months. At least you'll have a sweet place to park your 600T. Maybe you can even build a display area beside your desk to show off your computer.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> can't see that anywhere?


Wait what?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Sweet man. Nice job keeping everything black and white.
> Are you doing the drywall and everything? Say goodby to computer upgrades for a few months. At least you'll have a sweet place to park your 600T. Maybe you can even build a display area beside your desk to show off your computer.


No, i mean the whole wall like the outside masonry walls. Its leaking so ill have to try and fix it.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> It's on the radiator at the front of the case.


Haha how did I miss that, awesome! I'll go fetch my glasses...


----------



## Lex8P

Hi Everyone, Need help again.

I've got the 760t and wondering if anyone has any ideas/suggestions to increase the height of the case. Possibly adding a cover, similar to the Caselabs SMA08, which has the option to add spacing for rad/fans.

Reason for this is that when I do eventually decide to add radiator with push & pull, or even with push or pull, there is not gonna be enough space on the inside to hide the raidiator and fans.

I have:

Asus Maximus VI Hero
i74770k (stock air cooled after my Silverstone TD03 Tundra died)
2x8gb Corsair Dominator low profile
1x Asus DirectCUII GTX 770
2x 3tb WD Red
1x 1tb WD Black
1x 4tb Seagate
A bunch of fans that are only temporary

Currently there are 3 x 120m fans at the top, however I intend to add a 360 rad, ideally push & pull, but looking at the layout as is, I won't be able to add a rad with fans on the inside.







Anyone managed to mod their 760t to either raise the height, or add an enclosure to the top to hide fans?

Thanks,


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Haha how did I miss that, awesome! I'll go fetch my glasses...


Haha no worries dude it could of have happened to anyone


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Haha how did I miss that, awesome! I'll go fetch my glasses...


Sorry dude, I thought you were being sarcastic haha.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lex8P*
> 
> Hi Everyone, Need help again.
> 
> I've got the 760t and wondering if anyone has any ideas/suggestions to increase the height of the case. Possibly adding a cover, similar to the Caselabs SMA08, which has the option to add spacing for rad/fans.
> 
> Reason for this is that when I do eventually decide to add radiator with push & pull, or even with push or pull, there is not gonna be enough space on the inside to hide the raidiator and fans.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Asus Maximus VI Hero
> i74770k (stock air cooled after my Silverstone TD03 Tundra died)
> 2x8gb Corsair Dominator low profile
> 1x Asus DirectCUII GTX 770
> 2x 3tb WD Red
> 1x 1tb WD Black
> 1x 4tb Seagate
> A bunch of fans that are only temporary
> 
> Currently there are 3 x 120m fans at the top, however I intend to add a 360 rad, ideally push & pull, but looking at the layout as is, I won't be able to add a rad with fans on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone managed to mod their 760t to either raise the height, or add an enclosure to the top to hide fans?
> 
> Thanks,


So if you got the H320, it wouldnt fit? Including the pre-installed fans you are looking @ 54mm. I have no basis of inches/mm on your picture, but it looks like it could fit.

http://www.swiftech.com/H320.aspx#tab2


----------



## mopblond

just finished my first ever computer build with this case love it so much please check it out, always appreciate constructive criticism and input









http://www.overclock.net/t/1508103/my-first-computer-build


----------



## Lex8P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> So if you got the H320, it wouldnt fit? Including the pre-installed fans you are looking @ 54mm. I have no basis of inches/mm on your picture, but it looks like it could fit.
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/H320.aspx#tab2


I'll do some measurements - Cheers for the heads up.

I have started creating a 3d model of the case - so if it don't fit, then should have some idea from there


----------



## kidvapor

@Recr3ational - thanks, yeah i'm huge batman fan. i get a lot of hate on that on other boards for some reason.

@Mergatroid - thanks man, i've really gone out of my way to keep the colors coordinated, probably more then i should have lol


----------



## harrysfil

I have bought a Corsair Graphite 600T case, my only problem is that the intergrated fun controler which it has in front does not seem to change anything. It is like this wheel is dead. Any help?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysfil*
> 
> I have bought a Corsair Graphite 600T case, my only problem is that the intergrated fun controler which it has in front does not seem to change anything. It is like this wheel is dead. Any help?


Are you sure you have connected any of the included fans up to the controller? they're not pre-installed.


----------



## harrysfil

Thanks for the reply. I bought it from a store and they assembled it. How can i check if they are connected?
the white funs are here, they have led lights and they work when i open the pc but their noise and speed does not change from the wheel infront.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysfil*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I bought it from a store and they assembled it. How can i check if they are connected?


No worries







take off the back panel (the right side panel) there should be a splitter looking wire with I believe 3 ports, I don't actually have the 600T, I have the 760T which is a little different as the fan controller is just 2 way either silent or performance mode there's no turning nob like the 600T but I believe the 600T has 3, 4 pin fan ports for the included fans.. one for the 200mm fan and the other 2 for the front 120mm fans. But just make sure the fan wires are all connected to the controller. If they aren't connect them up and try using the fan controller again. If it still doesn't work then contact the place where you bought the PC from and they'll assist you further. If they refuse to do anything contact Corsair for an RMA either on their website or by phone. They'll most likely send you a completely new front panel IO.

Sounds like a faulty fan controller... contact the company which you bought it from. I'm sure they can arrange to do something about it.


----------



## harrysfil

can it be a bios setting? i checked the wires and they seem to go all the way to the motherboard if i am not mistaken


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysfil*
> 
> can it be a bios setting? i checked the wires and they seem to go all the way to the motherboard if i am not mistaken


They go to the motherboard? if they go to the motherboard they are not connected to the fan controller. If this is the case you can either control the fan rpm through the BIOS or unplug the fans from the motherboard and hook them up to the fan controller.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mopblond*
> 
> just finished my first ever computer build with this case love it so much please check it out, always appreciate constructive criticism and input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1508103/my-first-computer-build


Nice work with the carbon fibre








We are carbon brothers.
Good job and nice rig.


----------



## harrysfil

do you think it would be better to leave it to the motherboard to auto control the funs?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysfil*
> 
> do you think it would be better to leave it to the motherboard to auto control the funs?


It's entirely up to you







but if the noise does bother you and you want just a little more control over your fans then connect them to the fan controller. If not then just leave it.


----------



## harrysfil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> It's entirely up to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if the noise does bother you and you want just a little more control of your fans then connect them to the fan controller. If not then just leave it.


thank you very much for the time and the answers you gave me. I will leave it as it is for now being. Thanks again.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysfil*
> 
> thank you very much for the time and the answers you gave me. I will leave it as it is for now being. Thanks again.


You're very welcome







have fun with your new PC


----------



## mopblond

Nice work with the carbon fibre








We are carbon brothers.
Good job and nice rig.[/quote]

nice build man, carbons definitely the way haha and thanks


----------



## Recr3ational

Haha. It is mate. Welcome to the club.


----------



## MrPT

Some changes



And new front cover


----------



## Jeronbernal

That's a nice front, you're build looks beautiful bro


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mopblond*
> 
> just finished my first ever computer build with this case love it so much please check it out, always appreciate constructive criticism and input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1508103/my-first-computer-build


That Corsair logo on your PSU is pretty sick! Great work on the carbon fiber







. And since you have removed the optical cage and HDD cage, that open space there is just begging for some custom water cooling set up... just a thought


----------



## mopblond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That Corsair logo on your PSU is pretty sick! Great work on the carbon fiber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And since you have removed the optical cage and HDD cage, that open space there is just begging for some custom water cooling set up... just a thought


exactly will have to be a future project have no idea about water cooling so may take me a couple of months but what i do no is i would love a thick 360 rad in the front and possibly paint it white i think would look really nice no idea on performance but will see








and thankyou man i appreciate the comments


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I hate renovating, I have to redo my walls in my gaming room and it's going to cost me so much money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't spent any money on parts in months. I feel you Mergatroid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Wait what?
> No, i mean the whole wall like the outside masonry walls. Its leaking so ill have to try and fix it.


Wow, that's going to be a lot of work.

I got drywall dust inside my 600T so I just might have to replace it. Dust just ruins a case...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lex8P*
> 
> Hi Everyone, Need help again.
> 
> I've got the 760t and wondering if anyone has any ideas/suggestions to increase the height of the case. Possibly adding a cover, similar to the Caselabs SMA08, which has the option to add spacing for rad/fans.
> 
> Reason for this is that when I do eventually decide to add radiator with push & pull, or even with push or pull, there is not gonna be enough space on the inside to hide the raidiator and fans.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Asus Maximus VI Hero
> i74770k (stock air cooled after my Silverstone TD03 Tundra died)
> 2x8gb Corsair Dominator low profile
> 1x Asus DirectCUII GTX 770
> 2x 3tb WD Red
> 1x 1tb WD Black
> 1x 4tb Seagate
> A bunch of fans that are only temporary
> 
> Currently there are 3 x 120m fans at the top, however I intend to add a 360 rad, ideally push & pull, but looking at the layout as is, I won't be able to add a rad with fans on the inside.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone managed to mod their 760t to either raise the height, or add an enclosure to the top to hide fans?
> 
> Thanks,


Maybe something like this? Try frozencpu.com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mopblond*
> 
> just finished my first ever computer build with this case love it so much please check it out, always appreciate constructive criticism and input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1508103/my-first-computer-build


Looks pretty awesome to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPT*
> 
> Some changes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And new front cover


Better and better man. Nice job.


----------



## paulosuperd

Hey guys,

I have a brand new 760T and a new PSU (FSP Raider 650W).

The case is amazing, but i think there is a problem... I hear some vibration coming from the PSU maybe because it rests in a metal part of the case.

If you have a 760T can you tell me if this is normal?

Thanks


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulosuperd*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a brand new 760T and a new PSU (FSP Raider 650W).
> 
> The case is amazing, but i think there is a problem... I hear some vibration coming from the PSU maybe because it rests in a metal part of the case.
> 
> If you have a 760T can you tell me if this is normal?
> 
> Thanks


I don't have this problem are you sure you fitted the PSU correctly and if the PSU is not faulty?


----------



## paulosuperd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I don't have this problem are you sure you fitted the PSU correctly and if the PSU is not faulty?


Since this is a 650W the fan is always running at low rpm in idle...

My build is quiet and the only thing i hear are the HDD , the PSU fan and the "vibration".

The PSU is new, around a month or so, but i just received the case and i didnt test the psu before.

Maybe this sound is normal for this PSU... but i am afraid that the vibration goes to the case.

Is your PSU fan running?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulosuperd*
> 
> Since this is a 650W the fan is always running at low rpm in idle...
> 
> My build is quiet and the only thing i hear are the HDD , the PSU fan and the "vibration".
> 
> The PSU is new, around a month or so, but i just received the case and i didnt test the psu before.
> 
> Maybe this sound is normal for this PSU... but i am afraid that the vibration goes to the case.
> 
> Is your PSU fan running?


My PSU is an EVGA G2 850W it has a feature called Hybrid mode which only runs/turns up the fans when there is high load. But I can tell when the PSU fan turns on since I can hear it whisper very quietly, however I have never heard it vibrate as such. Maybe it is normal for your PSU I'm not too familiar with that brand. Personally I would just return the PSU and purchase a more known brand like Corsair, EVGA, Seasonic, Superflower etc or RMA it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulosuperd*
> 
> Since this is a 650W the fan is always running at low rpm in idle...
> 
> My build is quiet and the only thing i hear are the HDD , the PSU fan and the "vibration".
> 
> The PSU is new, around a month or so, but i just received the case and i didnt test the psu before.
> 
> Maybe this sound is normal for this PSU... but i am afraid that the vibration goes to the case.
> 
> Is your PSU fan running?


My Xfx 850 had a fan that ran at 2400rpm. So it's fast and loud. I changed it to an old fan from an OCZ psu and the sound has gone, maybe it's the fan? Causing the psu to "shake" therefore creates noise.

If your power is consistent and not turning off etc. Then my guess is it's the fan.


----------



## paulosuperd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> My PSU is an EVGA G2 850W it has a feature called Hybrid mode which only runs/turns up the fans when there is high load. But I can tell when the PSU fan turns on since I can hear it whisper very quietly, however I have never heard it vibrate as such. Maybe it is normal for your PSU I'm not too familiar with that brand. Personally I would just return the PSU and purchase a more known brand like Corsair, EVGA, Seasonic, Superflower etc or RMA it.


Yeah, i think i cant return it and buy another brand since the store as just a 15day policy ...









Does EVGA make good PSUs? I always heard about seasonic were the best , and that corsair and Ocz are good... what about evga?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> My Xfx 850 had a fan that ran at 2400rpm. So it's fast and loud. I changed it to an old fan from an OCZ psu and the sound has gone, maybe it's the fan? Causing the psu to "shake" therefore creates noise.
> 
> If your power is consistent and not turning off etc. Then my guess is it's the fan.


It is very consistent, while playing heavy games and during Prime95









Changing the fan avoids the warranty of a PSU?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulosuperd*
> 
> Yeah, i think i cant return it and buy another brand since the store as just a 15day policy ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does EVGA make good PSUs? I always heard about seasonic were the best , and that corsair and Ocz are good... what about evga?
> It is very consistent, while playing heavy games and during Prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the fan avoids the warranty of a PSU?


EVGA is basically Superflower OEM PSU's they're very good power supplies from what I've heard and researched and that's why I leaned more towards EVGA rather than Corsair. Plus the EVGA PSU looks a million times better than any Corsair PSU







and actually performs better than the Corsair RM series and it's cheaper too. They're all just bonuses though... the PSU itself is of remarkable quality inside and outside.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulosuperd*
> 
> Yeah, i think i cant return it and buy another brand since the store as just a 15day policy ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does EVGA make good PSUs? I always heard about seasonic were the best , and that corsair and Ocz are good... what about evga?
> It is very consistent, while playing heavy games and during Prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the fan avoids the warranty of a PSU?


Yeah it was consistent. Even idle. Yes changing fans can void warranty if the sticker is broken.

Guys I need the cheapest smallest tube res/pump combo that can power cpu block, single gpu block and a 360mm rad please?


----------



## paulosuperd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah it was consistent. Even idle. Yes changing fans can void warranty if the sticker is broken.
> 
> Guys I need the cheapest smallest tube res/pump combo that can power cpu block, single gpu block and a 360mm rad please?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> EVGA is basically Superflower OEM PSU's they're very good power supplies from what I've heard and researched and that's why I leaned more towards EVGA rather than Corsair. Plus the EVGA PSU looks a million times better than any Corsair PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and actually performs better than the Corsair RM series and it's cheaper too. They're all just bonuses though... the PSU itself is of remarkable quality inside and outside.


Sooo... If i wanted to replace my PSU for a better one...

I want a PSU that has the Hybrid Mode ( the fan only kicks in under some load), for that and for a better watt percentage, should i get a 850W?

If what is the best and most silent?

- Seasonic P-860 Platinum 860W. - 210€
- Seasonic X-850 850W. - 216€
- EVGA 850W SuperNOVA G2. 144€
- Corsair HX850i 850 Watt. - 174€
- Corsair RM850. - 140€


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulosuperd*
> 
> Sooo... If i wanted to replace my PSU for a better one...
> 
> I want a PSU that has the Hybrid Mode ( the fan only kicks in under some load), for that and for a better watt percentage, should i get a 850W?
> 
> If what is the best and most silent?
> 
> - Seasonic P-860 Platinum 860W. - 210€
> - Seasonic X-850 850W. - 216€
> - EVGA 850W SuperNOVA G2. 144€
> - Corsair HX850i 850 Watt. - 174€
> - Corsair RM850. - 140€


I would personally go for Seasonic PSUs. I have a few of them and have built some of my friend's rigs with them and none of them have ever failed before.


----------



## paulosuperd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I would personally go for Seasonic PSUs. I have a few of them and have built some of my friend's rigs with them and none of them have ever failed before.


Yeah, i know that Seasonic PSU's are the way to go ... But they are so expensive









It's like 100€ more xD

Would it make much of a difference between the Corsair HX850i 850 Watt?

which one is better ? The Corsair HX850i or the RM850?

(Really sorry for the off-topic







)


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulosuperd*
> 
> Yeah, i know that Seasonic PSU's are the way to go ... But they are so expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like 100€ more xD
> 
> Would it make much of a difference between the Corsair HX850i 850 Watt?
> 
> which one is better ? The Corsair HX850i or the RM850?
> 
> (Really sorry for the off-topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Lol, I tried.









I've heard issues with the RM series from Corsair, so I think the 850i, being the most recently released PSU from Corsair would be the better option. Check out some reviews online about both these PSUs to clear your doubts.

(Don't need to be sorry, we tend to go off-topic a lot.)

To stay on topic, 600T.


----------



## Gyrael

I would recommend the EVGA unit if you're not going Seasonic.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I would recommend the EVGA unit if you're not going Seasonic.


evga if he isn't planning on sleeving his cables himself.

some of those evga psu's have tumor-like mid cables coming out of some of them lol


----------



## MonarchX

Would Graphite 760T be able to fit 1x 360mm rad (thin), 1x 240mm rad (thin), and leave enough space for 1x BD-RW optical drive?


----------



## paulosuperd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Lol, I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard issues with the RM series from Corsair, so I think the 850i, being the most recently released PSU from Corsair would be the better option. Check out some reviews online about both these PSUs to clear your doubts. (Don't need to be sorry, we tend to go off-topic a lot.) To stay on topic, 600T.


I saw that , people say that corsair are using "worse" caps on newer psu's ... Dont know if it is true :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I would recommend the EVGA unit if you're not going Seasonic.


Thanks for the advice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> evga if he isn't planning on sleeving his cables himself.
> 
> some of those evga psu's have tumor-like mid cables coming out of some of them lol


The EVGA SuperNova G2 850 seems to have pretty good sleeves









"Tumor-Like"


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulosuperd*
> 
> Sooo... If i wanted to replace my PSU for a better one...
> 
> I want a PSU that has the Hybrid Mode ( the fan only kicks in under some load), for that and for a better watt percentage, should i get a 850W?
> 
> If what is the best and most silent?
> 
> - Seasonic P-860 Platinum 860W. - 210€
> - Seasonic X-850 850W. - 216€
> - EVGA 850W SuperNOVA G2. 144€
> - Corsair HX850i 850 Watt. - 174€
> - Corsair RM850. - 140€


Me personally, I'll get either the AX or the old HX. I don't know why, but I like older PSU's :S

I built a rig with an AX 860 and the hybrid fan control thing owns.


----------



## Nark96

I'd also recommend EVGA...


----------



## 352227

Guys - what lighting setup would you recommend for a 760T?? Looking at the Corsair link setup but it seems very confusing!!!

I do like the idea of changing the light with temperature....


----------



## Jeronbernal

I'd just get a dimmable led strip, and hook it up to a fan controller or ccfl.
I gave up on corsair link. Lol


----------



## MonarchX

1. I always see photos that show how Graphite 760T LED lights make all the internal components visible. Does the light come from the fans or are there additional LED light sources inside the case?
2. Can LED lights on fans or inside the case be turned on and off???
3. Can 120mm fans be used inside Graphite 760T? Specs only specify 140mm fans, so is there a way to mount 120mm fans symmetrically? I am interested in mounting some 120mm exhaust fans for the top panel, but I want to make sure is it possible to mount those 120mm fans without distorting symmetry..


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> 1. I always see photos that show how Graphite 760T LED lights make all the internal components visible. Does the light come from the fans or are there additional LED light sources inside the case?
> 2. Can LED lights on fans or inside the case be turned on and off???
> 3. Can 120mm fans be used inside Graphite 760T? Specs only specify 140mm fans, so is there a way to mount 120mm fans symmetrically? I am interested in mounting some 120mm exhaust fans for the top panel, but I want to make sure is it possible to mount those 120mm fans without distorting symmetry..


1-They are extra LED strips- specifically Corsair Link LED's.
2-If you mean the fans then no the LED's cannot be turned on/off. However the case does have a toggle fan controller which has a silent and performance mode.
3-Yes there is support for 120mm fans both on the top of the case and the front, as well as the rear exhaust fan. All fan mounts are compatible with 120/140mm fan support.

Hope this helped


----------



## MonarchX

I will have 3 extra fans from my old case that will placed inside the 760T. One of these fans also has blue LED's, similar to the ones on 760T. Where would be a good place to place that fan? I will have 6 tota. 2x blue LED fans for front panel, 1x non-LED for rear panel is the stock setup. I guess I can place 2x non-LED for the top panel, and 1x with LED on the bottom maybe?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

What last post from 2 days ago









I need to visit more!

Someone just called my built mediocre for what it cost! Damn ****'s gonna hit the fan


----------



## PtkB222

29Cu 600T Project
Project Copper pipe watercooling system PC
Inspiration by Daniel Twister Bolognesi (twister7800gtx )
Technicians1 : Mr.Pattarakorn Bawornpatchradech
Technicians2 : Mr.Boonlert Tipsing

Build Spec
==================
AMD FX-8120
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7
ADATA 16gb (4x4) DDR3 1600
MSI GTX 770 Lightning 2gb
Ssd Plextor M6S 128gb
Corsair RM750
Corsair 600T white mid-tower

Ptk B. Champ
My Albume : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.796120307087694.1073741827.100000691956508&type=1&l=049576eb54

http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUzw64aAXK9hur



http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUD3ST0sQrgJ2o











http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUFTIlgWoTsGd6

http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUQx4NMmVSraMR





http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUWcJIjM66LoQZ



http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJV0stTIEz1kzda



http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJV3Ei2h5SDrmx2


----------



## Recr3ational

That is beautiful, different, clean. Amazing work.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PtkB222*
> 
> 29Cu 600T Project
> Project Copper pipe watercooling system PC
> Inspiration by Daniel Twister Bolognesi (twister7800gtx )
> Technicians1 : Mr.Pattarakorn Bawornpatchradech
> Technicians2 : Mr.Boonlert Tipsing
> 
> Build Spec
> ==================
> AMD FX-8120
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7
> ADATA 16gb (4x4) DDR3 1600
> MSI GTX 770 Lightning 2gb
> Ssd Plextor M6S 128gb
> Corsair RM750
> Corsair 600T white mid-tower
> 
> Ptk B. Champ
> My Albume : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.796120307087694.1073741827.100000691956508&type=1&l=049576eb54
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUzw64aAXK9hur
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUD3ST0sQrgJ2o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUFTIlgWoTsGd6
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUQx4NMmVSraMR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUWcJIjM66LoQZ
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJV0stTIEz1kzda
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJV3Ei2h5SDrmx2


That is ridiculous. Very, very nice.


----------



## PtkB222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That is beautiful, different, clean. Amazing work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> That is ridiculous. Very, very nice.


Thanks


----------



## roflcopter159

Wow... That looks awesome!







Small question for you though, why did you use copper tube for part of the build then switch to acrylic tube for the other half?


----------



## Nark96

This is unrelated and I apologise. I purchased two powercool LED strips and neither of them seem to power on... I've tried everything. Is there another way to test the led strips other than connecting them to molex power on my psu? any help would be great. Thanks in advance









http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powercool-LED-Strip-SMD5050-Connector/dp/B00JKVHBSO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1408985436&sr=8-2&keywords=powercool+led


----------



## Bazza888

Hey guys think its about time i joined the club with my 760T
Here is a link to my build log
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/197956-matts-first-computer-build-my-new-baby/


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PtkB222*
> 
> 29Cu 600T Project
> Project Copper pipe watercooling system PC
> Inspiration by Daniel Twister Bolognesi (twister7800gtx )
> Technicians1 : Mr.Pattarakorn Bawornpatchradech
> Technicians2 : Mr.Boonlert Tipsing
> 
> Build Spec
> ==================
> AMD FX-8120
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7
> ADATA 16gb (4x4) DDR3 1600
> MSI GTX 770 Lightning 2gb
> Ssd Plextor M6S 128gb
> Corsair RM750
> Corsair 600T white mid-tower
> 
> Ptk B. Champ
> My Albume : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.796120307087694.1073741827.100000691956508&type=1&l=049576eb54
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUzw64aAXK9hur
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUD3ST0sQrgJ2o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUFTIlgWoTsGd6
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUQx4NMmVSraMR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUWcJIjM66LoQZ
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJV0stTIEz1kzda
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJV3Ei2h5SDrmx2


Your build is unreal, great skill shown here. Btw what "orange" liquid are you running in your loop? Really like that colour.

Cheers


----------



## Nark96

Is anyone going to help me out?


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

So it begins...


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalsBrownCoat*
> 
> So it begins...


How did you get the 780T so early? it's not even out in the UK yet









love the cat pose btw














the 780T, I think personally is one ugly case lol, if anything it's a downgrade from the 760T.


----------



## MasterT

Grats MalsBrownCoat. Can't wait to see what you do with the build.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Oh man oh man! Jelly much!









Can't wait to see what you do with it, so I can visualise what i'm gonna do with mine when it goes on sale


----------



## Scotty99

380T are on newegg right now btw:

Black:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139046

White:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139047

A bit expensive for a case that size imo...

Why can i not find a review of this case on youtube? If its for sale on newegg that means the NDA has lifted. TTL not having done his review of this makes me curious as to why this is on sale right now (as he gets cases right away from corsair). Possibly its not supposed to be for sale yet?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulosuperd*
> 
> I saw that , people say that corsair are using "worse" caps on newer psu's ... Dont know if it is true :/
> Thanks for the advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 850 seems to have pretty good sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tumor-Like"


I bought a cheap Corsair 600 or 650W PSU a couple of onths ago to replace a failed coolermaster psu on my spare computer. I did read about it ahead of time, and it performed well in reviews, but they did mention that Corsair could have used better quality capacitors.

After purchasing it, and getting a $20 rebate (which came though), I got the supply for $60 Canadian, however later on I read some more reviews and found out the poor quality capacitors they were referring to were CapXon brand.

I kick myself, and I shame Corsair (shame shame Corsair).

I repair computers, TVs, monitors and other electronics for a living, and the most often seen brand of failed capacitor in my work is CapXon. Those capacitors are (BAD WORD, BADDER WORD, MOTHER BAD WORD BAD WORD BAD WORD).

90% of the time during a power board repair, if it's caused by blown, vented capacitors, they are CapXon. I just can't believe one of my favorite brands for many computer components uses CapXon capacitors. Literally one of the worst brands on the market for capacitors.

The PSU is still working fine, but I have to wonder how long it will last with those caps in it. It would almost be worth voiding the warranty and replacing them before I have a problem.

On the other hand, my main rig is using a Corsair AX750 Gold psu, which I have abused to no end, and it's still going strong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Guys - what lighting setup would you recommend for a 760T?? Looking at the Corsair link setup but it seems very confusing!!!
> 
> I do like the idea of changing the light with temperature....


I'm using an NZXT Hue LED controller. It requires an external drive bay, but it can be set for any RGB colour, and will do all sorts of patterns. And yes, you can turn them off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PtkB222*
> 
> 29Cu 600T Project
> Project Copper pipe watercooling system PC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration by Daniel Twister Bolognesi (twister7800gtx )
> Technicians1 : Mr.Pattarakorn Bawornpatchradech
> Technicians2 : Mr.Boonlert Tipsing
> 
> Build Spec
> ==================
> AMD FX-8120
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7
> ADATA 16gb (4x4) DDR3 1600
> MSI GTX 770 Lightning 2gb
> Ssd Plextor M6S 128gb
> Corsair RM750
> Corsair 600T white mid-tower
> 
> Ptk B. Champ
> My Albume : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.796120307087694.1073741827.100000691956508&type=1&l=049576eb54
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUzw64aAXK9hur
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUD3ST0sQrgJ2o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUFTIlgWoTsGd6
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUQx4NMmVSraMR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJUWcJIjM66LoQZ
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJV0stTIEz1kzda
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/xNJV3Ei2h5SDrmx2


Wow, doesn't get any sweeter than that. Nice job man....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> This is unrelated and I apologise. I purchased two powercool LED strips and neither of them seem to power on... I've tried everything. Is there another way to test the led strips other than connecting them to molex power on my psu? any help would be great. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powercool-LED-Strip-SMD5050-Connector/dp/B00JKVHBSO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1408985436&sr=8-2&keywords=powercool+led


I have never use that brand, sorry. Molex is the most obvious way to test it. Generally, the two I have used you just plug them in and they work. The reviews on Amazon for the one you bought are bad. Many people complaining they didn't work.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I bought a cheap Corsair 600 or 650W PSU a couple of onths ago to replace a failed coolermaster psu on my spare computer. I did read about it ahead of time, and it performed well in reviews, but they did mention that Corsair could have used better quality capacitors.
> 
> After purchasing it, and getting a $20 rebate (which came though), I got the supply for $60 Canadian, however later on I read some more reviews and found out the poor quality capacitors they were referring to were CapXon brand.
> 
> I kick myself, and I shame Corsair (shame shame Corsair).


That's good info. What model was it exactly?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 380T are on newegg right now btw:
> 
> Black:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139046
> 
> White:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139047
> 
> A bit expensive for a case that size imo...
> 
> Why can i not find a review of this case on youtube? If its for sale on newegg that means the NDA has lifted. TTL not having done his review of this makes me curious as to why this is on sale right now (as he gets cases right away from corsair). Possibly its not supposed to be for sale yet?


The NDA lifts the 29. Confirmed by CorsairGeorge. Geggeg has one already and he is working on a review.


----------



## 352227

Hey - two questions regarding the 760T:

1. Does the bottom fan support 140mm or just 120mm?
2. Does it come with a dust filter?

Cheers!


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Hey - two questions regarding the 760T:
> 
> 1. Does the bottom fan support 140mm or just 120mm?
> 2. Does it come with a dust filter?
> 
> Cheers!


Heys,

1] Bottom fan only 120mm and
2] It doesn't come with an filter


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> Grats MalsBrownCoat. Can't wait to see what you do with the build.


Thanks! This will be my first desktop build in ~10 years, and my first watercooling foray ever. I bought a 600T about 6 months ago, but when I heard that there may be a newer case released with native support for more cooling options (360 rads), without having to cut/modify the case, I decided to hold off on my build. So that case has been sitting, unopened in my closet (which reminds me that I need to put up an ad and get it sold). Of course, the majority of the links that I saved 6 months ago are now defunct, so I have to start the shopping process all over again. But it will be an interesting journey with this one.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalsBrownCoat*
> 
> Thanks! This will be my first desktop build in ~10 years, and my first watercooling foray ever. I bought a 600T about 6 months ago, but when I heard that there may be a newer case released with native support for more cooling options (360 rads), without having to cut/modify the case, I decided to hold off on my build. So that case has been sitting, unopened in my closet (which reminds me that I need to put up an ad and get it sold). Of course, the majority of the links that I saved 6 months ago are now defunct, so I have to start the shopping process all over again. But it will be an interesting journey with this one.


That thing is a mammoth holy balls







looks bigger than the 760T


----------



## sniperk1ng20

Gtx 770 2 bios 4gb, 24 gig ram, 780t black with 61x kraken cooling. Gonna test it tonight and get more pictures for everyone.


----------



## Recr3ational

Man, I'm disappointed in the 780T. I don't think I'll be upgrading. Such a sucky feeling.


----------



## goodtobeking

Why is that?? I'm thinking of replacing my 600t, but not sure where I wanna go


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Why is that?? I'm thinking of replacing my 600t, but not sure where I wanna go


I mean upgrading from the 600T the only difference (for me) is the 360 up front.

I already have a full window which I cut
I have the option to shove a 360 up top if I wanted too.

Also having acrylic tubing and pump bay res combo, that means I can't shove the pump in the 5.25 bay. As I can't move the pump to refill and the 780t only has 2 slots.

It's bigger and I do love the legs though..


----------



## Scotty99

Oh 29th the NDA lifts, isnt it weird newegg was selling the 380T 3 days before that?

And i agree with the 780T, i dont think it is a good looking case lol. I think 600T is the most visually appealing case corsair has ever made.


----------



## sniperk1ng20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh 29th the NDA lifts, isnt it weird newegg was selling the 380T 3 days before that?
> 
> And i agree with the 780T, i dont think it is a good looking case lol. I think 600T is the most visually appealing case corsair has ever made.


Honestly if I were to do it again I would keep my same case. My only problem with it is the weight and the cable routing behind it needs clips or somewhere to tuck it. Other than that it's the best case and soooooooo easy to work on. Plus it looks super sexy in person.


----------



## putchie




----------



## goodtobeking

What is the one on the right??


----------



## Scotty99

That is a deepcool steam castle, not sure why he linked it lol.

Its basically a prodigy but crappier imo: (no dust filter, worse ventilation etc...for kids basically)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811853005&cm_re=castle-_-11-853-005-_-Product


----------



## Scotty99

I cant wait for the 380T review, it might be my next case if it checks all the boxes.


----------



## Gyrael

I watched the Hardware Canucks review of that Deepcool case. Looks pretty awful.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> That's good info. What model was it exactly?


That was a Corsair CX600M. It's been running my old Sandybridge i5 2500K overclocked, and it hasn't caused a seconds problem. Funny thing is, I can't stop wondering how long those capacitors will last.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man, I'm disappointed in the 780T. I don't think I'll be upgrading. Such a sucky feeling.


Yeah, it just kills me that it only has two drive bays.

I just finished my bathroom, so I have a couple of months to go before I can consider replacing my case. If I do upgrade(?) it will be the 760T since it has three bays. I will lose my fan controller, but I think I have decided to use my motherboard fan headers and try the ASUS software for fan control. It's unfortunate though because I like having a fan controller I can easily access and that displays the fan speeds at a glance. I don't understand why Corsair maxed out the drive bays on the new cases at three. Considering all the people who spoke up for more bays, I would have thought at least one of the new cases would have had more.

Yeah, it makes me feel like I'll be compromising on the case, which is something I really didn't have to do when I first purchased the 600T. I owned the 600T for at least a couple of months before I started modding it.....


----------



## Scotty99

Linus review of the 380T is up! (might be luke, havent watched it yet)


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linus review of the 380T is up! (might be luke, havent watched it yet)


That is one ugly looking case... and it's way too big for mini itx haha. The 780T and the 380T are both a big disappointment, much prefer the 760T over the 780T and the 250D over the 380T. But that's just me


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That was a Corsair CX600M. It's been running my old Sandybridge i5 2500K overclocked, and it hasn't caused a seconds problem. Funny thing is, I can't stop wondering how long those capacitors will last.
> Yeah, it just kills me that it only has two drive bays.
> 
> I just finished my bathroom, so I have a couple of months to go before I can consider replacing my case. If I do upgrade(?) it will be the 760T since it has three bays. I will lose my fan controller, but I think I have decided to use my motherboard fan headers and try the ASUS software for fan control. It's unfortunate though because I like having a fan controller I can easily access and that displays the fan speeds at a glance. I don't understand why Corsair maxed out the drive bays on the new cases at three. Considering all the people who spoke up for more bays, I would have thought at least one of the new cases would have had more.
> 
> Yeah, it makes me feel like I'll be compromising on the case, which is something I really didn't have to do when I first purchased the 600T. I owned the 600T for at least a couple of months before I started modding it.....


You can always put the fan controller in the case. The side doors are pretty easy to get off. You won't change the fan speed that much so.. My fan controllers in the back of my case in my 600T I changed the speed once since I got it haha.


----------



## roflcopter159

The 380T review you posted definitely made me like the case more. I think the one thing I really still don't like all that much is the small window on the top of the doors. I would rather have them be all mesh on one side then all acrylic on the other or something like that. I love having a case window, but if I had the option from Corsair (and I had the case) I would get one with just mesh doors.


----------



## Recr3ational

I've decided to spend my upgrade money on my secondary rig.
Urgh, waited so long for the release and I'm so angry that its not as good as it was with the 600T.

I might add the 360mm rad that I have lying around in my 600T. Thoughts? Is it worth it?
As my rigs cool enough. If so, I'll have to redo some of the acrylic tubing.

Also, I need a cheap non LED mechanical keyboard? Any Keyboard King here? Krully?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You can always put the fan controller in the case. The side doors are pretty easy to get off. You won't change the fan speed that much so.. My fan controllers in the back of my case in my 600T I changed the speed once since I got it haha.


I like having a fan controller so I can turn the fans up when gaming and down when I'm not. I can also see the RPMs by glancing at the case. I guess I'll have to let the motherboard control the fans based on temperature using the ASUS software and run a fan monitoring app on my second monitor. I don't want to open the case whenever I need to change the fan speeds.


----------



## Gyrael

I acrually quite like the 380T. The design is a lot punchier than the 780T which we discussed a while back, and the layout looks very nice. I love the bracket system for the radiator. It would be one of my top choices for mITX.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I like having a fan controller so I can turn the fans up when gaming and down when I'm not. I can also see the RPMs by glancing at the case. I guess I'll have to let the motherboard control the fans based on temperature using the ASUS software and run a fan monitoring app on my second monitor. I don't want to open the case whenever I need to change the fan speeds.


Gotcha! I just use it as a fan hub. My fans are always on max haha.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Gotcha! I just use it as a fan hub. My fans are always on max haha.


Oh well, maybe I'll learn to like doing it that way. The problem is I have never come across a nice sleek fan monitoring app. I used to love using Speedfan, but it has failed ever since I got my i7, and it was rather...clunky looking. I don't want to have the ASUS software open all the time either. Guess I'll have to poke around and see what I can find.
Who knows, maybe I'll pick a different case. Maybe a full or mid tower that actually has lots of drive bays. I mean, I'm sitting beside a mini tower that has more 5 1/4" drive bays than Corsair's new full towers do.


----------



## goodtobeking

All your problems will solved with an Aquaero. I use the LT 5


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I've decided to spend my upgrade money on my secondary rig.
> Urgh, waited so long for the release and I'm so angry that its not as good as it was with the 600T.
> 
> I might add the 360mm rad that I have lying around in my 600T. Thoughts? Is it worth it?
> As my rigs cool enough. If so, I'll have to redo some of the acrylic tubing.
> 
> Also, I need a cheap non LED mechanical keyboard? Any Keyboard King here? Krully?


I mean, if you want a project then you may as well put in the 360









As for keyboard, one of the more common "starter" mech boards is the cooler master quickfire rapid though I'm not sure about what the LEDs are like on that. That is a TKL though. A pretty cheap way of going would be for a Model M though those aren't exactly new if that matters to you. Also, most keyboards with LEDs have an option to turn them off I would assume.


----------



## sniperk1ng20

My final 780t build completed! Sorry for the pic quality.


----------



## Vendari

can you really put a 240mm rad in the bottom? if so, how? do you need to remove the drive bays?


----------



## sniperk1ng20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> can you really put a 240mm rad in the bottom? if so, how? do you need to remove the drive bays?


Honestly I wouldent want anymore fans. I added two for the cooler and now it's so damn cold by my feet I have to wear thick socks. 100 usage for an hour only gets me to about 60 c and my thermal paste still hasn't begun to cure. Front gives you better options to upgrade and so does the top. Amazing case just a tad big for my closet. Still works amazing though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Urgh. Been thinking. I might just not upgrade any of my rigs. I think I might just take the 120 from my main rig and keep my HTPC on air.

Decisions, decisions..


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> can you really put a 240mm rad in the bottom? if so, how? do you need to remove the drive bays?


Yes, 240 rad will fit in the bottom. You just have to remove the HDD cage.


----------



## EltonT

I'm planning get an H110 in my new 780T case, for those of you that have both of them (or any other 280mm radiator), is it possible to have the fans and radiator in the area above the "case" and below the air filter?

And would you guys recommend anything better than the H110 in the same price range?


----------



## sgtgates

Have an order in for a white 380t. Going to finally make a lan rig vs my hoss I haul around


----------



## Scotty99

IMO the prodigy is still the best itx case on the market, at any price point. I just really dont like how corsair mounts the radiators sideways, putting them at the top makes a whole lot more sense than how corsair did it. I do like the single handle deal they have on top but that isnt a better trade off than top rad mounting and having an easy push/pull setup that you cant do in the corsair (push/pull with quiet edition fans is THE way to go on things like H105 where you want to keep noise down but still do high overclocks)


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> IMO the prodigy is still the best itx case on the market, at any price point. I just really dont like how corsair mounts the radiators sideways, putting them at the top makes a whole lot more sense than how corsair did it. I do like the single handle deal they have on top but that isnt a better trade off than top rad mounting and having an easy push/pull setup that you cant do in the corsair (push/pull with quiet edition fans is THE way to go on things like H105 where you want to keep noise down but still do high overclocks)


Valid points. However after owing the prodigy and phenom both, I am ready for a new itx case. The prodigy handles/feet were sub par as was front panel cooling, so the stable feet and handle will be nice. The phenom/ prodigy may be better for water cooling as far as rad options, but the air low is better and mobility is better with the 380t. Also building in the 250d, the internal layout is similar to the 380t, but accepted and better revised.


----------



## Scotty99

Umm the airflow is amazing on the prodigy.....unless you arent too bright and got the model with no mesh on the front.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Umm the airflow is amazing on the prodigy.....unless you arent too bright and got the model with no mesh on the front.


That mesh panel at the front doesn't make a massive difference... only minor.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> That mesh panel at the front doesn't make a massive difference... only minor.


I dont believe that at all, sorry. Take a 230mm fan, put it in each case, if the CPU and GPU temps dont drop by close to 10c each on the mesh version i would be really surprised.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I dont believe that at all, sorry. Take a 230mm fan, put it in each case, if the CPU and GPU temps dont drop by close to 10c each on the mesh version i would be really surprised.


lol, no way they will drop even close to 10c. The max temp drop would probably be like 2/3c, most likely on the GPU. Also, If you're running a closed water loop or a custom waterloop, you won't see any benefit of a mesh front panel and 230mm fan, if you do again it'll be verrrry minor.


----------



## Scotty99

Who said anything about a water loop? I was addressing the dudes comment of "I am ready for a new itx case. The prodigy handles/feet were *sub par as was front panel cooling*". I guess we can just agree to disagree on the importance of the mesh front vs closed?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Who said anything about a water loop? I was addressing the dudes comment of "I am ready for a new itx case. The prodigy handles/feet were *sub par as was front panel cooling*". I guess we can just agree to disagree on the importance of the mesh front vs closed?


That's exactly why I said 'also' I meant that as a second point. In other words that mesh front panel would only be useful for someone with an air cooling solution, someone who isn't going to be using an aio or custom water loop. That so called mesh front panel on the prodigy barely makes a difference, it's mostly for aesthetics rather than anything beneficial in terms of temperature.


----------



## sgtgates

Not big world diffrence in temps but the prodigy is old and im bored. New challenge to mod


----------



## TTheuns

Any 230T's running a H105 or H100i in this club? If not, what else would you recommend for a 5930K?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Any 230T's running a H105 or H100i in this club? If not, what else would you recommend for a 5930K?


H220X?


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Any 230T's running a H105 or H100i in this club? If not, what else would you recommend for a 5930K?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> H220X?


I doubt the H220x would fit because of the new pump placement. The H220 would be a better option I believe.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I doubt the H220x would fit because of the new pump placement. The H220 would be a better option I believe.


Depends on his motherboard, but if he has enough clearance, I'm pretty sure the H220X will fit.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> H220X?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I doubt the H220x would fit because of the new pump placement. The H220 would be a better option I believe.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Depends on his motherboard, but if he has enough clearance, I'm pretty sure the H220X will fit.


The H220X would be great, but I've heard that not even Corsairs AIOs fit. I don't know yet what clearance I can expect, since I have yet to order the case and motherboard


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> The H220X would be great, but I've heard that not even Corsairs AIOs fit. I don't know yet what clearance I can expect, since I have yet to order the case and motherboard


Why don't you get another case?







something like the 350D or the Corsair C70, Air 540, 400R, 300R etc
Or if you don't want to go with Corsair, how about CM scout II Advanced


----------



## Recr3ational

Off topic.

But would a super old OCZ 550 be enough for a cpu and gpu + pump?
I have a 750W too, but i want my to use the 550 if its enough.

Thanks Guys!

BTW this rig is super simple. Like 6 fans. One HDD. So not going to be using a lot of power. Everything's going to be stock too.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Any idea when the 780t will be available?

I wanted to upgrade too, but also not sure.

I would actually like the front and feet of the 780t and the sidepanel of the 760t









I would love to have a case that is a bit spacier than my 600t so I can have more room with my tubes and replace the 200mm rad with a 360mm rad.
2 drive bays are ideal => fancontroller + 2 ssd's

Argh choices what should I dooooo.
It's not that I need it but I want it!

I still like my 600t with it's fancy full acrylic window but I want something new


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Any idea when the 780t will be available?
> 
> I wanted to upgrade too, but also not sure.
> 
> I would actually like the front and feet of the 780t and the sidepanel of the 760t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a case that is a bit spacier than my 600t so I can have more room with my tubes and replace the 200mm rad with a 360mm rad.
> 2 drive bays are ideal => fancontroller + 2 ssd's
> 
> Argh choices what should I dooooo.
> It's not that I need it but I want it!
> 
> I still like my 600t with it's fancy full acrylic window but I want something new


I think it's already available in the US, still not arrived in the UK though so I'm not sure


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I think it's already available in the US, still not arrived in the UK though so I'm not sure


I can order it here, but it's not in stock. I emailed them.
But I'm gonna wait till I see some decent video's on it.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Why don't you get another case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something like the 350D or the Corsair C70, Air 540, 400R, 300R etc
> Or if you don't want to go with Corsair, how about CM scout II Advanced


Because I'm all about compactness. Fitting a full custom loop is the challenge.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Because I'm all about compactness. Fitting a full custom loop is the challenge.


Ahhhh I see up for a challenge haha







well why not go even smaller







go for something like the 380T or the 250D


----------



## sniperk1ng20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I can order it here, but it's not in stock. I emailed them.
> But I'm gonna wait till I see some decent video's on it.


I have already finished mine with pictures 2 pages back. My only complaint is that I wish the side opened like the 760t. Other than that the 780t is awesome. Almost too much room!


----------



## sniperk1ng20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I can order it here, but it's not in stock. I emailed them.
> But I'm gonna wait till I see some decent video's on it.


I think I got mine from newegg or amazon.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperk1ng20*
> 
> I have already finished mine with pictures 2 pages back. My only complaint is that I wish the side opened like the 760t. Other than that the 780t is awesome. Almost too much room!


Yup saw them, clean build. You can indeed see that is is roomy.







There also seems to be plenty of space on top for a thick radiator.

I really considering it. I would also upgrade my hardware but thats for next year.

Though I still have been thinking of replacing my 2 HD7870's. What would I get instead? 780ti? I guess it's better to wait for the new stuff though.

I'm only getting the case from a local webshop though. Oversees would be too expensive.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Anyone know what color the 380t led light on the roof is for the black 380t??
I know the white and yellow one have a white interior led, but how about the black one? Is it white or red


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Anyone know what color the 380t led light on the roof is for the black 380t??
> I know the white and yellow one have a white interior led, but how about the black one? Is it white or red


I believe it's red


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> All your problems will solved with an Aquaero. I use the LT 5


Unfortunately not, since there are not enough drive bays in the new Corsair cases, so if I move to one that has three bays I would have to give up my fan controller. The Aquaero still needs a drive bay.


----------



## mgrande465

About to buy a white 380T. I will come back when bought and ready to build.


----------



## Jeronbernal

my 380T comes on the 4th


----------



## Gyrael

So where are the 780T reviews?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> my 380T comes on the 4th


You gonna replace the 250D with the 380T? Or is it a fresh build?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Fresh, got rid of the 250d and all its parts lol @[email protected]

Only thing left from that build is the case itself.... Great case though the 250d is real nice, shame I never got to use it though... The m7i has been taking forever...


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Fresh, got rid of the 250d and all its parts lol @[email protected]
> 
> Only thing left from that build is the case itself.... Great case though the 250d is real nice, shame I never got to use it though... The m7i has been taking forever...


Nice can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Unfortunately not, since there are not enough drive bays in the new Corsair cases, so if I move to one that has three bays I would have to give up my fan controller. The Aquaero still needs a drive bay.


Thats the great thing about the LT, I put it on the back side of the mobo tray. In my beloved 600T, it fits back there nicely with its taller aluminum heatsink. And it helps with wire routing and keeping them hidden. Thought about getting one with a screen, but it works good enough I dont have to watch my fan speed or temps anymore. My radiator fans are controlled by water temps, and intake fans by MOBO temps


----------



## Jeronbernal

teh build l0g is official


----------



## preston019

Hey guys, I just put together my first "real" PC.









Here are the specs on it:
-Intel I7 4930K
-ASUS X79 Deluxe
-EVGA GTX 770 2GB x2
-G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB
-Rosewill Bronze 1000W
-Enermax Twister CPU Air Cooler
-ASUS 21.5" LED Monitor x3

And here are some pictures:






Next step is to add a water cooling system!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperk1ng20*
> 
> My final 780t build completed! Sorry for the pic quality.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Needs some rads to do it justice,nice case and nice build mate....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> So where are the 780T reviews?


Reviews should start coming out on the 10 sept,that's when the NDA lifts....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preston019*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just put together my first "real" PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the specs on it:
> -Intel I7 4930K
> -ASUS X79 Deluxe
> -EVGA GTX 770 2GB x2
> -G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB
> -Rosewill Bronze 1000W
> -Enermax Twister CPU Air Cooler
> -ASUS 21.5" LED Monitor x3
> 
> And here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is to add a water cooling system!


The build looks great! Let us know when you get around to drowning your computer, I'd love to see the end product!


----------



## Jeronbernal

She came in :3


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> She came in :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice man!! Can't wait to see more photos of your finished build!


----------



## djriful

I have completely rebuilt my 600t watercool... 14 hrs process flush clean, new tubes, etc. etc.

- Now use ~960ml liquid before it uses ~1250ml.

- Reservoir can be swing out of the chassis for filling.

- New fast 2min drain port system  no more flipping case all over the place... it was painful to lift a heavy rig.

- New LED lightning + LED hub

- Better airflow

Need to do / Ideas:

- Revamp HDD location (maybe go for external RAID box)

- Relocate SSDs

- Better fans?

- Bitfenix 200mm White LED instead of red one.

- Either new extension sleeved cables or custom sleeving. (problem is the video cable with the ferrite beads)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have completely rebuilt my 600t watercool... 14 hrs process flush clean, new tubes, etc. etc.
> 
> - Now use ~960ml liquid before it uses ~1250ml.
> 
> - Reservoir can be swing out of the chassis for filling.
> 
> - New fast 2min drain port system  no more flipping case all over the place... it was painful to lift a heavy rig.
> 
> - New LED lightning + LED hub
> 
> - Better airflow
> 
> Need to do / Ideas:
> 
> - Revamp HDD location (maybe go for external RAID box)
> 
> - Relocate SSDs
> 
> - Better fans?
> 
> - Bitfenix 200mm White LED instead of red one.
> 
> - Either new extension sleeved cables or custom sleeving. (problem is the video cable with the ferrite beads)


*Before: (a mess)*





*Revamp/Mod the RES mounts:*







*After: (clean)*


----------



## sgtgates

Got mine as-well, no hardware yet, put me down!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Got mine as-well, no hardware yet, put me down!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NICE! lookin good


----------



## RedSky86

*Round "2" of modding my 760T "Red&White"








*


----------



## Recr3ational

Looking good mate!

Acrylic tubing or flexible?


----------



## RedSky86

Acrylic tubing. More pics will follow in a few days.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSky86*
> 
> *Round "2" of modding my 760T "Red&White"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*thirst*....


----------



## Recr3ational

Sup guys.
I have a cheeky forth rig. Its under h60i but for some reason the 8350 is overheating, Checked thermal paste, fans are working. Pumps working. Still overheating.

Ideas?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup guys.
> I have a cheeky forth rig. Its under h60i but for some reason the 8350 is overheating, Checked thermal paste, fans are working. Pumps working. Still overheating.
> 
> Ideas?


Was it orignally overheating with the previous setup? What speed/voltage?


----------



## RedSky86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> *thirst*....


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Sup guys.
> I have a cheeky forth rig. Its under h60i but for some reason the 8350 is overheating, Checked thermal paste, fans are working. Pumps working. Still overheating.
> 
> Ideas?


Probably a dodgy CPU, would RMA the CPU tbh







if it still overheats it's probably a dud CPU block on the H60


----------



## Recr3ational

No it wasn't dodgy before I moved it into the 230T. It was fine until today. Pins are all good. Motherboards fine. Everything is cool. The pump is actually running fine. Everything is fine.

It's scary the fact that I have no idea why hahha.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No it wasn't dodgy before I moved it into the 230T. It was fine until today. Pins are all good. Motherboards fine. Everything is cool. The pump is actually running fine. Everything is fine.
> 
> It's scary the fact that I have no idea why hahha.


Have you checked if the cpu block on the H60 has firm contact with the cpu? and lol guess we all get stumped sometimes ayyy


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Have you checked if the cpu block on the H60 has firm contact with the cpu? and lol guess we all get stumped sometimes ayyy


Yeah I figured it out. For some reason my MX4 has gone off. Changed it to a new tube as it ran out.. It magically went down lol. WHAT!

Wow I learnt something today.
Anyway guys. I have a second water-cooled rig on the way. In a different case. Thanks for your inputs guys..


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup guys.
> I have a cheeky forth rig. Its under h60i but for some reason the 8350 is overheating, Checked thermal paste, fans are working. Pumps working. Still overheating.
> 
> Ideas?


1. Fans pointed in same direction (push/pull)








2. Rear mounting plate upside down.
3. Something on the block hitting something on the board, preventing full-seat.
4. Pump running at low speed.
5. Bad H60 (bad, bad H60!)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSky86*
> 
> *Round "2" of modding my 760T "Red&White"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. Really going all-out and doing a nice job too. Very nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preston019*
> 
> Hey guys, I just put together my first "real" PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the specs on it:
> -Intel I7 4930K
> -ASUS X79 Deluxe
> -EVGA GTX 770 2GB x2
> -G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB
> -Rosewill Bronze 1000W
> -Enermax Twister CPU Air Cooler
> -ASUS 21.5" LED Monitor x3
> 
> And here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is to add a water cooling system!


I like that. The air cooler looks right at home in that case. How are your temps?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nice Cleanup of the case!

Also that white and red is









Guys,

I'm kinda wanting to get myself a new gpu, my 2 HD7870's are acting up. Yesterday in bf I had stutter all over the place and my ping was good. They also seem to get hotter.

What should I do? and if yes what should I get, I game @ 1440p mostly BF4


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice Cleanup of the case!
> 
> Also that white and red is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I'm kinda wanting to get myself a new gpu, my 2 HD7870's are acting up. Yesterday in bf I had stutter all over the place and my ping was good. They also seem to get hotter.
> 
> What should I do? and if yes what should I get, I game @ 1440p mostly BF4


. 2x 290x?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> . 2x 290x?


Thought of that, might get one now and the second one later.
My case would feel to empty with just one gpu








ahaha

When will the new nvidia cards come out? Maybe I should wait.

I would need a reference 290x for watercooling block yes?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thought of that, might get one now and the second one later.
> My case would feel to empty with just one gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahaha
> 
> When will the new nvidia cards come out? Maybe I should wait.
> 
> I would need a reference 290x for watercooling block yes?


I doubt the new cards when they come out is going to be worth the prices. Just like when the 290x came out it was expensive. With the blocks it depends what cards you get. If you get reference cards then yes


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I doubt the new cards when they come out is going to be worth the prices. Just like when the 290x came out it was expensive. With the blocks it depends what cards you get. If you get reference cards then yes


I looked around the msi 290x with reference cooler seems to be the cheapest at 429Euros

Damn it I shouldn't do this! I was gonna keep my system until next year around may/june.

I'm just gonna get the 780t and another 360 rad, keeping all my hardware.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I looked around the msi 290x with reference cooler seems to be the cheapest at 429Euros
> 
> Damn it I shouldn't do this! I was gonna keep my system until next year around may/june.
> 
> I'm just gonna get the 780t and another 360 rad, keeping all my hardware.


Or don't upgrade what so ever







.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Or don't upgrade what so ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's also possible









I'm currently in my money spending fase


----------



## nRRe

My 380T build.

i7-4770k, evga acx 760 and an h100i, with all LED fans because i wanna look cool. (more pics here


http://imgur.com/U1u2M

)


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

I didn't see this already posted, but if so, feel free to flag it for deletion.

780T Review : http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6641/corsair-graphite-780t-full-tower-chassis-review/index.html


----------



## Gyrael

The LTT and HardwareCanucks reviews are also up.

Even more disappointed with the 780T after seeing some of the flaws pointed out in their reviews. Namely, the ridiculously restricted cable routing for the top fans, the lack of top and bottom grommets, and the lack of thumbscrews on the hard drive cages. That coupled with the inferior exterior design and, still, plastic construction has killed it completely for me. I expected a much cleaner and interesting interior design at this price point.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> The LTT and HardwareCanucks reviews are also up.
> 
> Even more disappointed with the 780T after seeing some of the flaws pointed out in their reviews. Namely, the ridiculously restricted cable routing for the top fans, the lack of top and bottom grommets, and the lack of thumbscrews on the hard drive cages. That coupled with the inferior exterior design and, still, plastic construction has killed it completely for me. I expected a much cleaner and interesting interior design at this price point.


Have to agree with you here. I've tried to give corsair some slack. Even the 600T with it's less radiator mounts and lack of proper air cooling. I'll still stay with it.

Really really disappointed in it as I've waited for so long for it to come out.


----------



## Nark96

The 780T is utterly hideous compared to the 760T imo, huge disappointment.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> The 780T is utterly hideous compared to the 760T imo, huge disappointment.


I still want a 600T/760T/780T mashup









Can I give my list of demands


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I still want a 600T/760T/780T mashup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give my list of demands


Top 360

Front 240

Bottom 240

Side window with screws / interchange able mesh side panel

PSU COVER! I'm fed up with buying and bending acrylic haha!

Ample room for push/pull for top rad.

At least 3, 5.25 bay

Behind motherboard tray ssd mounts with rubber grommets for cables.

No weird hole under the 5.25 bay

Retain the sexy smoothness of the 600T

Keep the 600T latch door

SCREWS INSTEAD OF RIVOTS!

Is that to much?
No.

USB 3.0 connector not pass through.

Better dedicated fan controller.

I do love the filters from the 600t. Keep them.

This is just me. I just like to nip pick.

Oh and more hole thingies for cable ties on the mobo tray.

I'm sorry Corsair, I love you. Just showing my opinion.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

NDA lifted....


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> NDA lifted....


Need MOAR info on what Radiator thickness/fitment we can get please. What Rad's have you got in there?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Need MOAR info on what Radiator thickness/fitment we can get please. What Rad's have you got in there?






I have an EX 360/35mm in the roof and a RX 360/56mm in the front,i could have also used the 56mm in the roof but wanted it in the front....Watch the Vid review i linked,he used a 80mm in the front and if i'm not mistaken a 60mm in the roof,all push/pull....


----------



## KaRtA82

thanks, will check it out.


----------



## roflcopter159

Looks good Jamaican! What do you think of the case so far? Some of the people here have been pretty upset over it. As one of us (though briefly a traitor) I would be interested in your opinions on the 780T


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I love the case, the build quality/spacious interior/rad sizing compatibilities/design and how easy it was to work in/with.....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Top 360
> 
> Front 240
> 
> Bottom 240
> 
> Side window with screws / interchange able mesh side panel
> 
> PSU COVER! I'm fed up with buying and bending acrylic haha!
> 
> Ample room for push/pull for top rad.
> 
> At least 3, 5.25 bay
> 
> Behind motherboard tray ssd mounts with rubber grommets for cables.
> 
> No weird hole under the 5.25 bay
> 
> Retain the sexy smoothness of the 600T
> 
> Keep the 600T latch door
> 
> SCREWS INSTEAD OF RIVOTS!
> 
> Is that to much?
> No.
> 
> USB 3.0 connector not pass through.
> 
> Better dedicated fan controller.
> 
> I do love the filters from the 600t. Keep them.
> 
> This is just me. I just like to nip pick.
> 
> Oh and more hole thingies for cable ties on the mobo tray.
> 
> I'm sorry Corsair, I love you. Just showing my opinion.










hahaa
Well mine are mostly outside designs of those cases that I want to mix. I really want a new case but I'm still on the fence with the 780t. I do want 2 360mm rads.
Still haven't measured the space I have under my desk it might not fit.

Edit: damn it I think it won't fit








I have a malm desk from Ikea and the height is 73cm but there is and extre extenable piece on the side where the case sits and the 780T is 60cm. It won't have room to suck in air









The 600t is 50cm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> NDA lifted....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice very nice









I'm betting it looks sexier with the frontfans exposed









What I saw in the review is that there is not rubber grommet (sp?) for the power supply cables, that's a bummer. If I get it I might need to fabricate something to hide that mess.


----------



## Blackwrench

Hey guys I'm new here









Anyways I recently build myself a new rig with double 290X's with MSI Twin Frozrs in the 760T but they still run quite hot. So I want to start watercooling them. Now I wondered if there is an easy way to remove the 5.25" bays in the top right in some easy way. I want to place my tube res around there and I don't use those bays anyways. Has anyone done this before?


----------



## RedSky86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackwrench*
> 
> Hey guys I'm new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I recently build myself a new rig with double 290X's with MSI Twin Frozrs in the 760T but they still run quite hot. So I want to start watercooling them. Now I wondered if there is an easy way to remove the 5.25" bays in the top right in some easy way. I want to place my tube res around there and I don't use those bays anyways. Has anyone done this before?










I do it!


----------



## Blackwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSky86*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do it!


Nice! Was it hard to do? Or is it just unscrewing the thing?


----------



## RedSky86

For me it was easy. No not just unscrewing. You must remove the blind rivets and then you need something like a rotary tool to cut the 5.25" bays out.

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaa
> Well mine are mostly outside designs of those cases that I want to mix. I really want a new case but I'm still on the fence with the 780t. I do want 2 360mm rads.
> Still haven't measured the space I have under my desk it might not fit.
> 
> Edit: damn it I think it won't fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a malm desk from Ikea and the height is 73cm but there is and extre extenable piece on the side where the case sits and the 780T is 60cm. It won't have room to suck in air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 600t is 50cm
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> NDA lifted....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm betting it looks sexier with the frontfans exposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I saw in the review is that there is not rubber grommet (sp?) for the power supply cables, that's a bummer. If I get it I might need to fabricate something to hide that mess.
Click to expand...

I didn't really notice it/pay attention to it until you pointed this out. Those front fans look great exposed like that! Find a way to chop up the original front panel so it covers everything else and it would probably look pretty awesome!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I didn't really notice it/pay attention to it until you pointed this out. Those front fans look great exposed like that! Find a way to chop up the original front panel so it covers everything else and it would probably look pretty awesome!


Agreed, thing is my good old friend Mr Reaper is not a guy known for case modding.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Agreed, thing is my good old friend Mr Reaper is not a guy known for case modding.


I think we have all come to find that out by now









Though, Reaper, Corsair tends to be pretty good about selling replacement case parts... Just saying.... Perhaps some experimentation should be in order?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I think we have all come to find that out by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, Reaper, Corsair tends to be pretty good about selling replacement case parts... Just saying.... Perhaps some experimentation should be in order?


I tried so many times on Skype/TS chats to make him cut something. He takes none of it. I would love to see him mod. Would be quite interesting.

Have a whole acrylic front or something


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I tried so many times on Skype/TS chats to make him cut something. He takes none of it. I would love to see him mod. Would be quite interesting.
> 
> Have a whole acrylic front or something


Even if there is a backup part to replace it if something goes wrong?

Though I do like your idea of an acrylic front piece..... That could look pretty great! Would you leave the bays as is or would you make it literally a full front of acrylic (+ fans)?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Even if there is a backup part to replace it if something goes wrong?
> 
> Though I do like your idea of an acrylic front piece..... That could look pretty great! Would you leave the bays as is or would you make it literally a full front of acrylic (+ fans)?


Full front acrylic. With the fan holes. Though you'll need a good fan filter behind the fan.
I would of done it to the 600T if I didn't have a bay res pump.


----------



## Gyrael

Any case made at this point in time should have NO rivets in it. Rivets are evil and I hate them! Any 5.25" bay should be removable, and any truly enthusiast-grade cases should be easy to take apart in general.

Also, the 600T has thumb screws on the drive cages! What the hell is up with that? AND it also has a gromet for the PSU cables. Just what was Corsair thinking on this one? The only real improvement on the 780T is the rad compatibility... and even then, the increment in size can be a downside for some people, myself included. Like the HC review pointed out, they should focus more on space efficiency than on brute force through size, I think.

Sorry but the NZXT H440 is still my favorite case on the market.


----------



## VSG

I should have checked for this club. Oh well, better late than never:



Can I join now?









Review and build log (ongoing) in the sig below.


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

FYI, to anyone considering going with a Monsoon Premium D5 Dual Bay Reservoir in a 780T, you're going to have some problems.

The res will not slide in to the bay because of the extended slots that are designed to hold a single bay device. You'll need to trim or remove at least one of those extensions down in the bay, in order to get the res to slide in.

When I expressed my frustration about this with a friend who is also on here (Bamato), his reply was, "What part of *custom* loop are you failing to understand?"

Well played, sir. Well played...

I'm attaching some pictures for reference. I'm also going to start a build log for progress/layout updates and will report in as the project moves along.


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

Guess it's time to start the build log (in sig).


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaa
> Well mine are mostly outside designs of those cases that I want to mix. I really want a new case but I'm still on the fence with the 780t. I do want 2 360mm rads.
> Still haven't measured the space I have under my desk it might not fit.
> 
> Edit: damn it I think it won't fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a malm desk from Ikea and the height is 73cm but there is and extre extenable piece on the side where the case sits and the 780T is 60cm. It won't have room to suck in air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 600t is 50cm
> Nice very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting it looks sexier with the frontfans exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I saw in the review is that there is not rubber grommet (sp?) for the power supply cables, that's a bummer. If I get it I might need to fabricate something to hide that mess.


I do like it with the fans exposed....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I didn't really notice it/pay attention to it until you pointed this out. Those front fans look great exposed like that! Find a way to chop up the original front panel so it covers everything else and it would probably look pretty awesome!


If i did mod it the rads would get dirty way too quickly,the case is perfect for me so no modding....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Agreed, thing is my good old friend Mr Reaper is not a guy known for case modding.


If it aint broken don't fix it....Hater....


----------



## Gyrael

What are everyone's favorite micro-ATX cases right now?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> What are everyone's favorite micro-ATX cases right now?


I've always liked the Bitfenix Prodigy, also like the new corsair 240 air.

Guys, I think I'm gonna get myself a new graphics card. So I might follow up advice and get 2, wel one now and the second one next month or so. I will be watercooling these.

Which one should I get from the 290x's

http://www.alternate.be/html/product/listing.html?cmd=change&order=null&lk=6031&tk=7&navId=11608&filter_5=&filter_4=&filter_3=&filter_2=AMD+Radeon+R9+290X+incl.+MANTLE&filter_1=

or should I just get one 780ti?

http://www.alternate.be/html/product/listing.html?cmd=change&order=null&bgid=7959&lk=6044&tk=7&navId=1346&filter_5=&filter_4=&filter_3=&filter_2=NVIDIA+GeForce+GTX+780+Ti&filter_1=

Edit: I'm just thinking, will this work with my Corsair AX750w power supply or is this too low?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

None....Wait for the new Nvidia cards to drop and then hopefully the prices on both AMD Nvidia cards will deop abit....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I've always liked the Bitfenix Prodigy, also like the new corsair 240 air.
> 
> Guys, I think I'm gonna get myself a new graphics card. So I might follow up advice and get 2, wel one now and the second one next month or so. I will be watercooling these.
> 
> Which one should I get from the 290x's
> 
> http://www.alternate.be/html/product/listing.html?cmd=change&order=null&lk=6031&tk=7&navId=11608&filter_5=&filter_4=&filter_3=&filter_2=AMD+Radeon+R9+290X+incl.+MANTLE&filter_1=
> 
> or should I just get one 780ti?
> 
> http://www.alternate.be/html/product/listing.html?cmd=change&order=null&bgid=7959&lk=6044&tk=7&navId=1346&filter_5=&filter_4=&filter_3=&filter_2=NVIDIA+GeForce+GTX+780+Ti&filter_1=
> 
> Edit: I'm just thinking, will this work with my Corsair AX750w power supply or is this too low?


Thought you wasn't going to upgrade!
Haha.

Well I would go for the 290x. You can get a block and the card for the same price as the 780ti here in the uk.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> None....Wait for the new Nvidia cards to drop and then hopefully the prices on both AMD Nvidia cards will deop abit....











Me and waiting are two opposites, if I get something in my head I want it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thought you wasn't going to upgrade!
> Haha.
> 
> Well I would go for the 290x. You can get a block and the card for the same price as the 780ti here in the uk.


I know i know









But if I do get 2 my powersupply probably isn't good enough right?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and waiting are two opposites, if I get something in my head I want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I do get 2 my powersupply probably isn't good enough right?


Eh, I would of thought it would. I'm not very good with psu power calculating. I would of thought so though.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Eh, I would of thought it would. I'm not very good with psu power calculating. I would of thought so though.


I just did a search and turns out that recommanded psu is 776W this did not include 2 extra fans that I couldn't mention and my leds incase.

I also did include any overclocking, I might want to overclock my 3570K if I get those 2 cards.

So I'm guessing I need a new powersupply. Maybe I should get 1000W? I would get the Corsair 1200i but that thing is sooo expensive.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I just did a search and turns out that recommanded psu is 776W this did not include 2 extra fans that I couldn't mention and my leds incase.
> 
> I also did include any overclocking, I might want to overclock my 3570K if I get those 2 cards.
> 
> So I'm guessing I need a new powersupply. Maybe I should get 1000W? I would get the Corsair 1200i but that thing is sooo expensive.




551 Watts for both cards,that give you an additional 200 watts or more for cpu/fan controller and the other little stuff....You can upgrade the PSU after the buy the second card,be it AMD or Nvidia,you wont need more than a 1000 Watt PSU....Honestly i would go Nvidia....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> 551 Watts for both cards,that give you an additional 200 watts or more for cpu/fan controller and the other little stuff....You can upgrade the PSU after the buy the second card,be it AMD or Nvidia,you wont need more than a 1000 Watt PSU....Honestly i would go Nvidia....












Tonight I'm gonna measure space under desk, I hope I can put the 780t there. Would it be bad if it only had a few cm of space between desk and top of the case? If the top fans are intake? If I place it next to my desk I won't see the window









Edit: forgot to say, is the corsair RM1000 any good? or should i look into another company


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> 551 Watts for both cards,that give you an additional 200 watts or more for cpu/fan controller and the other little stuff....You can upgrade the PSU after the buy the second card,be it AMD or Nvidia,you wont need more than a 1000 Watt PSU....Honestly i would go Nvidia....


Of course you would haha!

Sparkles I head mixed reviews on the psu. Might worth checking into it properly.

I'm seriously thinking shoving my 600T rig for sale and buying a whole new rig. Maybe a small matx build?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Of course you would haha!
> 
> Sparkles I head mixed reviews on the psu. Might worth checking into it properly.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking shoving my 600T rig for sale and buying a whole new rig. Maybe a small matx build?


I'm actually loving that Corsair 240 air, it would look fabulous on my desk.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm actually loving that Corsair 240 air, it would look fabulous on my desk.


Yeah that or the parvum. But I don't want to be a traitor. As I love the graphite line.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah that or the parvum. But I don't want to be a traitor. As I love the graphite line.


Well the 240 air would not mark you ask a complete traitor









Isn't that case a bit small to wc 2 gpu's and a cpu? radiator wise that is


----------



## Gyrael

I'm pretty sure I want my next build to be mATX but the H440 gives me pause. I wish they'd make a mATX version.

Sparkles, I would personally go with nvidia for the power efficiency (assuming temps are not an issue if you're gonna watercool the 290s). Either way you'll get plenty of horsepower. For a 290x CF I would definitely recommend getting a new power supply. 1000w is overkill; I'd imagine 850 would be enough. That said, you could always just try your current one. AFAIK modern power supplies shut down instead of just catching on fire









They _did_ just officially announce the 980 though, so you could also wait for that.

Edit: I also wish we had a mATX entry into the Graphite series! The engineering in the 350D and 380T is pretty good. Not very fond of the aesthetics of the Air series however, but I do like the whole double compartment idea.


----------



## confed

I am not sure about availability for you Sparkles but take a look at Leadex Gold or Platinum for the 850watt.


----------



## Gyrael

I just found out about this...




Looks to me like the closest thing to a mATX H440. This is the kind of ingenuity I expected from Corsair with their new cases.


----------



## Recr3ational

I love Phantek's cases


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I just found out about this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like the closest thing to a mATX H440. This is the kind of ingenuity I expected from Corsair with their new cases.


You posted this here because?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> You posted this here because?


Man allow it hes just showing us something. If you're new here. All of us tend to go off topic.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Man allow it hes just showing us something. If you're new here. All of us tend to go off topic.


Oh I'm not 'new' so to say it, I've been here 2 months or so now, I know how it works







and lol I went slightly off topic in another thread and I received an infraction for it, go figure


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Oh I'm not 'new' so to say it, I've been here 2 months or so now, I know how it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lol I went slightly off topic in another thread and I received an infraction for it, go figure


haha yeah i've been here a couple years and this is the thread of off topics


----------



## Gyrael

We were talking about mATX cases... and that spawned off of the disappointment some of us expressed after the 780T reviews came out.


----------



## omarh2o

So here is my new 780t build. Sorry for the bad iphone pics.


----------



## Nihaan

@omarh2o & @Jamaican Reaper

Gj guys








They look great !


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Pics with the fan filters on....


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> I just found out about this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like the closest thing to a mATX H440. This is the kind of ingenuity I expected from Corsair with their new cases.


Yeah, I saw that when it was announced at CES(?) and I really liked it. If/when I switch up cases that would be the one I would look at first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Oh I'm not 'new' so to say it, I've been here 2 months or so now, I know how it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lol I went slightly off topic in another thread and I received an infraction for it, go figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha yeah i've been here a couple years and this is the thread of off topics
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, we've gotten much better at staying on topic as time has passed. Used to be a very active thread but then the fire nation attacked we had an argument and the off topic died out....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> So here is my new 780t build. Sorry for the bad iphone pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, congrats on a very good looking build!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Pics with the fan filters on....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a great looking case up on your desk







the white looks really good


----------



## BonitiilloO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Pics with the fan filters on....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, i do have a 600T but, the 780T doesnt have that wow feeling to me, that when i saw the 600T

but maybe next year im gonna get it anyways lol


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonitiilloO*
> 
> Nice, i do have a 600T but, the 780T doesnt have that wow feeling to me, that when i saw the 600T
> 
> but maybe next year im gonna get it anyways lol


For the most part, that has been the general feeling in this thread.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> For the most part, that has been the general feeling in this thread.


I am going to create a 600T veteran club. ?.
It seems that a lot of people are enjoying the 600T more.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

They enjoy it more because they are mean and dnt want to spend money....


----------



## BonitiilloO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> They enjoy it more because they are mean and dnt want to spend money....










well the thing is to me, that the cases are basically the same thing, the only benefit i see going 780T, is Watercooling support naturally nothing else.
if you already have a 600T and you arent going to Watercooling there is little reason to go 780T unless you have a crappy case.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> They enjoy it more because they are mean and dnt want to spend money....


There is also the fact that the 780T is quite large in comparison. No mid tower graphite besides 230T and 600T (unless I forgot something)

It also just doesn't have the same feeling that the 600T has. Yeah the 780T has modern internals going for it but I'm not sure if that alone is worth it for me.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> There is also the fact that the 780T is quite large in comparison. No mid tower graphite besides 230T and 600T (unless I forgot something)
> 
> It also just doesn't have the same feeling that the 600T has. Yeah the 780T has modern internals going for it but I'm not sure if that alone is worth it for me.


You are not missing any in the graphite line. The 760t and 730t are about 2.5 inches (61mm) taller than the 600t. If I was forced to upgrade, I would be leaning towards the 760t over the 780t for purely aesthetic reasons.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> You are not missing any in the graphite line. The 760t and 730t are about 2.5 inches (61mm) taller than the 600t. If I was forced to upgrade, I would be leaning towards the 760t over the 780t for purely aesthetic reasons.


The 760T is by far more aesthetically pleasing than the 780T. The 780T looks atrocious


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> The 760T is by far more aesthetically pleasing than the 780T. The 780T looks atrocious


It seems they took the concept of the 600T and went way too far with it. I always like having a window and loved the new window on the 760T, I was pretty disappointed they didnt incorporate that into the 780T. If I was spending under $200 and wanted a windowed case from Corsair, it would be my last option to pick. I'd much rather purchase the 760T, IMHO, I rank them as: 760T, 600T, Air 540, 750D and then the 780T.


----------



## roflcopter159

I mean, if they kept the edges more rounded off instead of making everything an edge/angular, it would look much more like a 600T successor and I think more of us would be happy with it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I mean, if they kept the edges more rounded off instead of making everything an edge/angular, it would look much more like a 600T successor and I think more of us would be happy with it.


Agreed.


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys some how I manage to break the power pin of my ssd.









How good are the samsung 840 evo? I'm not spending stupid amount as I cba with the pc anymore. Just want to play games now and again...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Guys some how I manage to break the power pin of my ssd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How good are the samsung 840 evo? I'm not spending stupid amount as I cba with the pc anymore. Just want to play games now and again...


Owh that sucks









I've got 2 of those one in my macbook pro and one in my rig. 250gb ones, use them for games, I'm happy with them.
I still got an old samsung 830 as windows drive.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Owh that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2 of those one in my macbook pro and one in my rig. 250gb ones, use them for games, I'm happy with them.
> I still got an old samsung 830 as windows drive.


Thanks sparkles!
840 vs sandisk 128gb?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thanks sparkles!
> 840 vs sandisk 128gb?


Arent the 840's the best bang for buck? or did this change already? I would go samsung, never read experiences about sandisk ssd's


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Arent the 840's the best bang for buck? or did this change already? I would go samsung, never read experiences about sandisk ssd's


Okay sweet! As you said you had the 830. I'm going to go for them as they're cheaper. Thanks sparkles.
Rep+

Edit: I bought a Sandisk 120GB extreme for half price. Read a lot of reviews and heard it's good. Hopefully I won't break the power clips of this one. Jesus.


----------



## Nark96

Managed to take some better pictures










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Oh I'm not 'new' so to say it, I've been here 2 months or so now, I know how it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lol I went slightly off topic in another thread and I received an infraction for it, go figure


Off topic is fine as long as it doesn't go page after page after page....

On another note.

Personally, I really like the design of the 760 and 780, I like the angular look. Too bad about the drive bays though....


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Okay sweet! As you said you had the 830. I'm going to go for them as they're cheaper. Thanks sparkles.
> Rep+
> 
> Edit: I bought a Sandisk 120GB extreme for half price. Read a lot of reviews and heard it's good. Hopefully I won't break the power clips of this one. Jesus.


Cant beat it at all for the price. When I have to upgrade from my two 256, I am going to spring for a 1TB drive. Since they are already @ 50cents per GB, it will be a pretty good price for them in a year or so.

BTW, one of the first reviews on Newegg for your SSD is the following:
Quote:


> Anonymous
> 9/3/2014 9:41:08 AM
> Tech Level: High
> Ownership: 1 day to 1 week
> Verified Owner
> 1 out of 5 eggsFlimsy Connector
> Pros: Good drive, good speed, low price
> 
> Cons: Flimsy connectors - both the power connector and SATA connectors broke off during my first attempt in connecting the drive. I have been building several thousand of computers during the last 25 years (it's my main job) and I have never broken off a connector before; so, it's definitely not me. My advice, be extra careful with these connectors because they are very flimsy.
> 
> Other Thoughts: I used electrical tape to tape the pins to the cable for both power and SATA and it worked. Thank goodness because I really didn't want to ship it back for exchange, considering how expensive shipping costs these days.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Managed to take some better pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice clean,

Now time for watercool it and get some LEDs.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Some of you might not care much about the 780T, but I love it as much as I love my 600T. I will be keeping both cases but the 780T has become my main case.









Photos incoming:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> The transplant is complete! From the 600T to the new 780T. Photos galore!


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Some of you might not care much about the 780T, but I love it as much as I love my 600T. I will be keeping both cases but the 780T has become my main case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos incoming:


does the fan controller works great with the 780T now? as i recall it doesnt do any good with the old 600T


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> does the fan controller works great with the 780T now? as i recall it doesnt do any good with the old 600T


Works great imo. 3 settings; 5v, 7v and 12v. I think my only issue with the fan controller is that after a complete power off, booting from cold start will automatically reset the fan controller to 12v, even though you had set it to 5v before powering off. Its a minor complaint that can be solved just by pressing it once i guess lol


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Nice clean,
> 
> Now time for watercool it and get some LEDs.


Once I get the money I'm going to consider doing a custom waterloop







but for now I'm all out









Oh and thanks for the comment, much appreciated


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Cant beat it at all for the price. When I have to upgrade from my two 256, I am going to spring for a 1TB drive. Since they are already @ 50cents per GB, it will be a pretty good price for them in a year or so.
> 
> BTW, one of the first reviews on Newegg for your SSD is the following:


Hmmm guess it's the ssd then not my stupid fault haha!

Thing is how am i supposed to tape the pins to the ssd and power connector?

I mean the pin were soldered on and snapped.


----------



## nRRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> What are everyone's favorite micro-ATX cases right now?


Really digging the newly released Phanteks Enthoo Evolv


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nRRe*
> 
> Really digging the newly released Phanteks Enthoo Evolv


Same. I'm curious to see some more pictures beyond an animated video. Hopefully some people pick it up for build logs.
I'm also a big fan of the CL S5, but that's a pretty huge for mATX.

Still kinda hoping for an mATX Graphite (more 600T, less recent graphite)


----------



## confed

Although I dont like the 780T that much, you make it look good @RocketAbyss


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Same. I'm curious to see some more pictures beyond an animated video. Hopefully some people pick it up for build logs.
> I'm also a big fan of the CL S5, but that's a pretty huge for mATX.
> 
> Still kinda hoping for an mATX Graphite (more 600T, less recent graphite)


HardwareCanucks realeased a short overview earlier! It looks great. All metal...









I do hope for a mATX Graphite too. As I said, I like the 380T; I'ld love to see a mATX version inspired by that design.


----------



## dBlisse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> HardwareCanucks realeased a short overview earlier! It looks great. All metal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope for a mATX Graphite too. As I said, I like the 380T; I'ld love to see a mATX version inspired by that design.


MIO!









not a fan of the 380T myself


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Although I dont like the 780T that much, you make it look good @RocketAbyss


Thanks! I whipped out my DSLR just to take those photos, and i also waited for the right time of the day for a very diffused lighting setup


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> HardwareCanucks realeased a short overview earlier! It looks great. All metal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope for a mATX Graphite too. As I said, I like the 380T; I'ld love to see a mATX version inspired by that design.


Couldn't really find the HardwareCanucks link. Do you have one?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Couldn't really find the HardwareCanucks link. Do you have one?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys, I'm tempted to sell my 600T as a whole system and start from scratch with new case. Probably the 780t
> 
> Problem is will I be able to sell my system and what will I get from it?


I was thinking the same but is it really worth it? If you really want to change cases, just buy the 780t. I don't think selling it secondhand then buy parts at full price is worth it. You're going to spend a lot of money.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I was thinking the same but is it really worth it? If you really want to change cases, just buy the 780t. I don't think selling it secondhand then buy parts at full price is worth it. You're going to spend a lot of money.










Yeah, it's probably not worth it. I posted my pc on a Flemish forum and asked what it would be worth for selling, curious to see some reactions.

That's a fact that I will spent alot of money on it.

This website is not good for someone's wallet and mind. I've already got case designs in my head for the 780t


----------



## zenn84

I'm thinking about doing a transplant + going dual sli and watercooling.








The only thing holding me back are the case colors;

I'm diggin' the black case, not the red leds. Yellow is just horrible.
The white one I like, but I'd rather would've seen a grey/silver one with white led's.

Would painting be an option, or be duable?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenn84*
> 
> I'm thinking about doing a transplant + going dual sli and watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing holding me back are the case colors;
> 
> I'm diggin' the black case, not the red leds. Yellow is just horrible.
> The white one I like, but I'd rather would've seen a grey/silver one with white led's.
> 
> Would painting be an option, or be duable?


Painting the 600T was doable. I don't see why not with the 780T. If you have time do it..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Okay, I just measured my space under the desk and it's only 61,5cm. The side thingy is in the way that leaves only 1cm between 780t and the desk.
You can see it on the picture, it does have some more space at the end though.

What do you guys think, it this douable if I have to top rad pulling air in?



If I keep my 600t and get 2 290x's will the 360 and 200mm rad be enough to keep everything cool?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenn84*
> 
> I'm thinking about doing a transplant + going dual sli and watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing holding me back are the case colors;
> 
> I'm diggin' the black case, not the red leds. Yellow is just horrible.
> The white one I like, but I'd rather would've seen a grey/silver one with white led's.
> 
> Would painting be an option, or be duable?


They also showcased a lot of different color versions at Computex. I imagine they'll release some of them.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Okay, I just measured my space under the desk and it's only 61,5cm. The side thingy is in the way that leaves only 1cm between 780t and the desk.
> You can see it on the picture, it does have some more space at the end though.
> 
> What do you guys think, it this douable if I have to top rad pulling air in?
> 
> 
> 
> If I keep my 600t and get 2 290x's will the 360 and 200mm rad be enough to keep everything cool?


Yeah sparkles it should be enough.
I'm only on 240 and 200mm rad and temps are below 45c on a hot day.

So with 299x and 360+200mm rads should be pretty decent.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah sparkles it should be enough.
> I'm only on 240 and 200mm rad and temps are below 45c on a hot day.
> 
> So with 299x and 360+200mm rads should be pretty decent.


I think I'm just gonna upgrade my gpu's. I'll wait till the new 980 gonna be launched, hopefully nice pricedrop.
Also gonna see if it will work with my 750w psu.

Will also change the top fans to pull instead of push and I do need a new fancontroller I hate that thing I have now.

Some more thought if I'm gonna get the pastel mint liquid instead of the ice white.

thx man


----------



## tahsssin

Here is my Corsair Graphite 230T


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I think I'm just gonna upgrade my gpu's. I'll wait till the new 980 gonna be launched, hopefully nice pricedrop.
> Also gonna see if it will work with my 750w psu.
> 
> Will also change the top fans to pull instead of push and I do need a new fancontroller I hate that thing I have now.
> 
> Some more thought if I'm gonna get the pastel mint liquid instead of the ice white.
> 
> thx man


No problems.
Yeah I might get the 290x when new gpus come out. See what happens. My SSD came. Really happy with it. Try out your psu first. Stress your cards then see if you need to upgrade. Not worth buying a new psu if it's enough.

Got my fans, tubing and angled fittings for my secondary rig. Just waiting for my compressions then I can put it all together


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No problems.
> Yeah I might get the 290x when new gpus come out. See what happens. My SSD came. Really happy with it. Try out your psu first. Stress your cards then see if you need to upgrade. Not worth buying a new psu if it's enough.
> 
> Got my fans, tubing and angled fittings for my secondary rig. Just waiting for my compressions then I can put it all together


Yup, will do









Oh cool, I might even try acrylic tube. Not sure yet though as I've got some strange angles going on


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yup, will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool, I might even try acrylic tube. Not sure yet though as I've got some strange angles going on


Mix fittings with acrylic tubing. Makes things easier. I've spent way over £200 on acrylic tubing, they're so expensive.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*


Thanks









That is an amazing looking case and if/when I move smaller it may be the one I go to. Really excited to see a full review of one.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Interesting:

MSI to release "budget" GTX 900 series models
http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/msi_to_release_budget_gtx_900_series_models/1


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Interesting:
> 
> MSI to release "budget" GTX 900 series models
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/msi_to_release_budget_gtx_900_series_models/1


Yes, please!

For some reason I love those plastic coolers, they remind me of the GTX 580 (which I never owned







)


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm guessing the new gtx980 seems to be attractive? yes no?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm guessing the new gtx980 seems to be attractive? yes no?


Yes! Oh man I feel a little sorry for my 290X


----------



## Gyrael

Definitely. Considering saving up for one. Hopefully we get another price slash like last gen after AMD introduces their next series.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Well I'm getting one and next month or so second one. One card seems so lonely in a system. Also I'm gaming @ 1440p.

I was gonna get a 290x after the announcement, but the price seems very good and also the power consumption is lower which means I will NOT need a new power supply when I get 2 cards.









So guys, yes or no?

http://azerty.nl/8-6150-732478/asus-gtx980-4gd5.html

Found them cheaper

https://www.alternate.nl/EVGA/GeForce-GTX-980-SuperClocked-grafische-kaart/html/product/1158987?tk=7&lk=9377
https://www.alternate.nl/GIGABYTE/GV-N980D5-4GD-B-grafische-kaart/html/product/1158685?tk=7&lk=9377
https://www.alternate.nl/MSI/GeForce-GTX-980-grafische-kaart/html/product/1158968?tk=7&lk=9377

For which manufacturer should I go?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Well I'm getting one and next month or so second one. One card seems so lonely in a system. Also I'm gaming @ 1440p.
> 
> I was gonna get a 290x after the announcement, but the price seems very good and also the power consumption is lower which means I will NOT need a new power supply when I get 2 cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So guys, yes or no?
> 
> http://azerty.nl/8-6150-732478/asus-gtx980-4gd5.html
> 
> Found them cheaper
> 
> https://www.alternate.nl/EVGA/GeForce-GTX-980-SuperClocked-grafische-kaart/html/product/1158987?tk=7&lk=9377
> https://www.alternate.nl/GIGABYTE/GV-N980D5-4GD-B-grafische-kaart/html/product/1158685?tk=7&lk=9377
> https://www.alternate.nl/MSI/GeForce-GTX-980-grafische-kaart/html/product/1158968?tk=7&lk=9377
> 
> For which manufacturer should I go?


Yeah, definitely a great looking card. I would personally go with EVGA just for customer service reasons.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yeah, definitely a great looking card. I would personally go with EVGA just for customer service reasons.


I think I'm gonna save some bucks and go sli 970's

EK didn't mention any blocks though


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I think I'm gonna save some bucks and go sli 970's
> 
> EK didn't mention any blocks though


290x
Don't be a traitor!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 290x
> Don't be a traitor!


Sorry man









Current situation, doubting

Still need to get 2 blocks = another 200 euros


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Sorry man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current situation, doubting
> 
> Still need to get 2 blocks = another 200 euros


Worth the price tag though ?
Probably can get two 290x with that!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Worth the price tag though ?
> Probably can get two 290x with that!


ggrr stop it don't make the doubt higher

I'm just having a feeling that I will regret not buying the newest fastest product

There's also the power consumption


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ggrr stop it don't make the doubt higher
> 
> I'm just having a feeling that I will regret not buying the newest fastest product
> 
> There's also the power consumption


Sparkles! You're still running 7870 and they're still fine! You don't need 980s.

"290x is soo cheap and would last as long. The 290x is like 10% slower than the 980 at like 50% the price.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sparkles! You're still running 7870 and they're still fine! You don't need 980s.
> 
> "290x is soo cheap and would last as long. The 290x is like 10% slower than the 980 at like 50% the price.


You have a point but then it's better to get nothing and just wait for the maxwell cards right.

I'm not going to get them today, still gonna think for a bit.

I want to buy something!!!







whaaaaa aaaa aa


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> You have a point but then it's better to get nothing and just wait for the maxwell cards right.
> 
> I'm not going to get them today, still gonna think for a bit.
> 
> I want to buy something!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whaaaaa aaaa aa


you can, I'm just trying to save you money haha.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> you can, I'm just trying to save you money haha.










no prob









It's funny you are trying to save me money and reaper wants me to spend it


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no prob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny you are trying to save me money and reaper wants me to spend it


Reaper does that









I forgot how easy it was to do watercooling with normal tubing, took me 10 mins to loop up my second rig lol!

Oh btw who has the bitfenix recon fan controller?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Reaper does that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot how easy it was to do watercooling with normal tubing, took me 10 mins to loop up my second rig lol!
> 
> Oh btw who has the bitfenix recon fan controller?












Why do the pretty things cost so much









Well it wasn't easy with my tubing that wouldn't go over the fittings! I still remember my sore fingers.

I have that piece of crap


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the pretty things cost so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it wasn't easy with my tubing that wouldn't go over the fittings! I still remember my sore fingers.
> 
> I have that piece of crap


Haha I remember you saying that you had sore fingers.

Yah me too. I got it out of my cupboard why the hell doesn't it slow the fan down? Any ideas?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha I remember you saying that you had sore fingers.
> 
> Yah me too. I got it out of my cupboard why the hell doesn't it slow the fan down? Any ideas?












What mine does when I leave it on auto:

System startup = fans @ 100%
=> fans slow down, come to a complete stop

=>bam 100% again

=> slow down to 0%

It keeps doing this for some reason.

So I have to put in the rpm everytime I start my pc up.
Sometimes it does work on auto and the fans are at a normal level.

I hate this thing


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What mine does when I leave it on auto:
> 
> System startup = fans @ 100%
> => fans slow down, come to a complete stop
> 
> =>bam 100% again
> 
> => slow down to 0%
> 
> It keeps doing this for some reason.
> 
> So I have to put in the rpm everytime I start my pc up.
> Sometimes it does work on auto and the fans are at a normal level.
> 
> I hate this thing


I have it on manual and the fans just stay at max. I took the temperature probe out as I didn't need it. But man it's annoying me.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Owh that's strange, I've also tried to connect it with the internal usb thing so I can use software, doesn't work.

I've put up with it for this long but it's gotta go! Still haven't decided on it's successor though


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no prob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny you are trying to save me money and reaper wants me to spend it


Don't listen to Az,remember there was a time he spent money everyday on his rig,we even bet him he couldn't go 2 weeks without buying something and we won....On a more serious note,if you are going to get new cards, i would get a 980 now and (a very big and) another later,i see people run there 1440p monitor with just one 780ti or just keep what you have now and wait for big maxwell,but if you want it badly get a 980,not a 970 (EVGA all the way tho)....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Don't listen to Az,remember there was a time he spent money everyday on his rig,we even bet him he couldn't go 2 weeks without buying something and we won....On a more serious note,if you are going to get new cards, i would get a 980 now and (a very big and) another later,i see people run there 1440p monitor with just one 780ti or just keep what you have now and wait for big maxwell,but if you want it badly get a 980,not a 970 (EVGA all the way tho)....


Don't listen to Raymond here, he just wants people to spend money. I spent money on my girlfriends, well ex girlfriends rig. Not mine! Get 290x. You won't regret it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Don't listen to Az,remember there was a time he spent money everyday on his rig,we even bet him he couldn't go 2 weeks without buying something and we won....On a more serious note,if you are going to get new cards, i would get a 980 now and (a very big and) another later,i see people run there 1440p monitor with just one 780ti or *just keep what you have now and wait for big maxwell*, but if you want it badly get a 980,not a 970 (EVGA all the way tho)....


As much as I would love to go out and get a new card to replace my 660Ti/280, I think I'm going to wait for the next series instead. The cards I have now provide adequate performance and probably will for a bit longer

Then again I could probably sell both and fund a 970 or if I stretch the prices a 980....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> As much as I would love to go out and get a new card to replace my 660Ti/280, I think I'm going to wait for the next series instead. The cards I have now provide adequate performance and probably will for a bit longer
> 
> Then again I could probably sell both and fund a 970 or if I stretch the prices a 980....


290x.


----------



## Gyrael

I think the power consumption and temperature advantage is worth the money for the 980, although if planning to SLI them I would personally wait to see if EVGA puts out their own blower style coolers on them because I prefer their aesthetic. That's purely personal preference though.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm gonna run some benchmarks now and tomorrow I'm gonna clean out my pc and put my top radiator fans from push to pull. Let's see the difference in temp









Also can someone explain to my why I can't get fraps or msi afterburner to work in BF4 (neither 32-bit or 64-bit version) I can't record any gameplay.

Could this be because of crossfire?


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I'm gonna run some benchmarks now and tomorrow I'm gonna clean out my pc and put my top radiator fans from push to pull. Let's see the difference in temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also can someone explain to my why I can't get fraps or msi afterburner to work in BF4 (neither 32-bit or 64-bit version) I can't record any gameplay.
> 
> Could this be because of crossfire?


Do you have Mantle enabled? If so turn it off to make Fraps or Afterburner work. They only work on DX.


----------



## BonitiilloO

If you have 7870 in CF there is no point on getting new gpus as of right now... BIG GUNS are being release H1 2015...

if you really want performance/price go CF 290 they are very cheap and will drop on price soon... enthusiast doenst care about power usage...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonitiilloO*
> 
> If you have 7870 in CF there is no point on getting new gpus as of right now... BIG GUNS are being release H1 2015...
> 
> if you really want performance/price go CF 290 they are very cheap and will drop on price soon... enthusiast doenst care about power usage...


See this guy knows!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Do you have Mantle enabled? If so turn it off to make Fraps or Afterburner work. They only work on DX.


Oh I will check that out









thx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonitiilloO*
> 
> If you have 7870 in CF there is no point on getting new gpus as of right now... BIG GUNS are being release H1 2015...
> 
> if you really want performance/price go CF 290 they are very cheap and will drop on price soon... enthusiast doenst care about power usage...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> See this guy knows!












Lol

I think I'm gonna keep up with them just a little longer









Damn it, I wanted to dust out my case and I have no canned air









My temps yesterday didn't go above 50°C when running heaven and valley benchmarks (gpu temps).

I'll order some canned air and do the cleanout next weekend.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Oh I will check that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> I think I'm gonna keep up with them just a little longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, I wanted to dust out my case and I have no canned air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temps yesterday didn't go above 50°C when running heaven and valley benchmarks (gpu temps).
> 
> I'll order some canned air and do the cleanout next weekend.


Why don't you buy an air compressor? A cheap small 1HP one is like the same price of like 10 canned air.

Oh I fixed the Recon fan controller. It needs the temp probes to work. Now every time I restart the fans go back down to what I want it to..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Why don't you buy an air compressor? A cheap small 1HP one is like the same price of like 10 canned air.


How about this?

http://www.highflow.nl/fans/filters/metro-vacuum-ed500-datavac-air-duster.html

I've read that alot of people use this, is it worth the money (might find it cheaper







)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> How about this?
> 
> http://www.highflow.nl/fans/filters/metro-vacuum-ed500-datavac-air-duster.html
> 
> I've read that alot of people use this, is it worth the money (might find it cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


thats £70 here, and can only be used in shot periods at a time.

I can buy a small air compressor that does it better plus I can use it to spray paint etc. For £10 less









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Air-compressor-1hp-light-weight-small-compressor-Available-in-Preston-Lancashire-/321098814080?pt=UK_Air_Tools_and_Compressors&hash=item4ac2fb1280

EDIT: DATAVAC IS £90 HERE! WUUUUUT


----------



## SilentVenom

hello,

This is my take on the 760t.
It is my first custom waterloop build. I was a bit scared to instal it all but it went all smooth and i'm running my system now for 14 days and still haven't spot a leak.
Anyway if u have any suggestions to improve/correct my build. plz let me know.
Parts used in this build:
Intel 4770k @ 4.2Ghz
Asus maximus VII hero
EVGA GTX 780 sc
corsair ax 860
corsair dominator platinum 16gb @2666 MHz
corsair force 240gb
Asus wireless nerworkcard
alphacool nexxos 240 ddc kit
alphacool nexxos titan waterblock
alphacool 280 mm rad
1 WD green 1.5gb
1 toshiba drive 1.5gb
Thanks for taking a moment to watch my post.
English is not my native language so if i made errors i will say sorry in advance








Have a nice day.


----------



## Recr3ational

Good job man. Looks good


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentVenom*
> 
> hello,
> 
> This is my take on the 760t.
> It is my first custom waterloop build. I was a bit scared to instal it all but it went all smooth and i'm running my system now for 14 days and still haven't spot a leak.
> Anyway if u have any suggestions to improve/correct my build. plz let me know.
> Parts used in this build:
> Intel 4770k @ 4.2Ghz
> Asus maximus VII hero
> EVGA GTX 780 sc
> corsair ax 860
> corsair dominator platinum 16gb @2666 MHz
> corsair force 240gb
> Asus wireless nerworkcard
> alphacool nexxos 240 ddc kit
> alphacool nexxos titan waterblock
> alphacool 280 mm rad
> 1 WD green 1.5gb
> 1 toshiba drive 1.5gb
> Thanks for taking a moment to watch my post.
> English is not my native language so if i made errors i will say sorry in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.


This may be a silly question but how did you turn the front fan LED's off while the system is on (in the 1st pic)?


----------



## SilentVenom

its the angle of the camera they are on ^^
or they were not connected can't remember that is one of the first pics i took after the build


----------



## devilhead

Sold couple months ago my 600T, moved to 900D, but 760T was to sexy to not buy it, so now have 900D and 760T, but 760T not fully finished. Some specs: 4790K at 4.8ghz(1.26v) 8gb 2800mhz memory, 290X


----------



## Jeronbernal

Here's the current happs with the 380t lunchbox still waiting on fittings and the other two rads and blocks


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Nice builds all!

Now I want to get a 760T, but I don't like that front but I like the rest and the fact that it is a little roomier than the 600T


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice builds all!
> 
> Now I want to get a 760T, but I don't like that front but I like the rest and the fact that it is a little roomier than the 600T


780T! 780T!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 780T! 780T!


Listen to the man,he knows what he's talking about.....


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yeah, I know the 780T but, there's only 1cm of space between my desk and the top of the case this is not going to give me optimal airflow


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yeah, I know the 780T but, there's only 1cm of space between my desk and the top of the case this is not going to give me optimal airflow


Easy to sort out, get a new desk....


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yeah, I know the 780T but, there's only 1cm of space between my desk and the top of the case this is not going to give me optimal airflow


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Easy to sort out, get a new desk....


Stick with the 600T


----------



## Nark96

The 760T>780T in almost all aspects, aside from the fan controller. Apart from that the 760T is a much better case imo


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

Jamaican Reaper & RocketAbyss (and any other 780T user),

Have either of you done any sleeving with your 780Ts? I'm interested to see some closer shots of how your routing has gone, including the back of the tray. Do you have any details that you can share with us?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalsBrownCoat*
> 
> Jamaican Reaper & RocketAbyss (and any other 780T user),
> 
> Have either of you done any sleeving with your 780Ts? I'm interested to see some closer shots of how your routing has gone, including the back of the tray. Do you have any details that you can share with us?


I haven't done any custom sleeving for my wires. All are stock from Seasonic. I will take some photos for the back of my pc in about 8 hours time when I'm back from work.


----------



## ky600T

Has anyone moded the rear door to house a case fan to blow on the mobo through the mobo tray cpu opening? On the 600t


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ky600T*
> 
> Has anyone moded the rear door to house a case fan to blow on the mobo through the mobo tray cpu opening? On the 600t


I don't think I've seen anyone do that in any build I've seen. 600T or otherwise


----------



## ky600T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I don't think I've seen anyone do that in any build I've seen. 600T or otherwise


I mounted a sp120 hp corsair fan behind the mobo with 3m double sided auto trim tape to the door. No hole was cut. So after gaming for about 2 hours it really kept the vcores and cpu At 35c. Everything else around 30c. The fan at 75% anything higher would vibe ts the door. At idle everything would go to mid 20s. I removed the fan after that cause it fely a little warm. i figured it was working a little hard due to no air flow, so I removed it. I would like to cut a 120mm hole and mount it with rubber standoffs to stop the reverb of the door. Is it a good idea to do this mod? Is there anything as in to cold lol? I know winter is coming in 3 months and my temps were okay last winter. Vcores at 49c. And cpu around 38c gaming


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Wow I havent visited this website in a long time but my interest in PC parts is back haha. (Although it never went away completely). I noticed im not on the 600T list while I still own it (best looking case ever made).









Here 2 pics of my setup:


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^Cool stuff!

Love the AKG headphone









I've got my eye on another case, oh noes traitor









I'm kinda diggin the Phanteks Enthoo Primo. That thing looks awesome


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey guys.
I know this is the wrong thread but as most of my buddies are here.
I finally finished my second rig.
Just need to make a gpu backplate out of acrylic and maybe make some extensions.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














This is what it looks like before the mid plate.



Picture quality are poop as usual


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Nice builds all!
> 
> Now I want to get a 760T, but I don't like that front but I like the rest and the fact that it is a little roomier than the 600T


Nice choice. I just wish they had of left a gap under the top cover on that model so you could have fans up top that could redirect air to or from the gap, so you didn't have to remove the top cover to use fans up there. I think it looks pretty sweet with that cover on.
And it has 3 drive bays, better than the two offered on the 780.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Wow I havent visited this website in a long time but my interest in PC parts is back haha. (Although it never went away completely). I noticed im not on the 600T list while I still own it (best looking case ever made).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here 2 pics of my setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice git box. Love those humbuckers.


----------



## electro2u

Newegg is selling the 730T very cheap right now (70$ after rebate...) and I picked one up to transfer my system over from my current 760T and I'll just swap the window side panel when it's ready. Going to do some cutting and modifying to the chassis this time.

Here's my current config:

I forgot to put the wiring cover back in, so you can see some of the horror going on behind the motherboard tray. Not sure why they put a square hole there, but I made a plate to cover it up and put some vinyl on there. This build pictured here was my first venture into water cooling and even my first try at vinyl wrap, but it worked out so well I'm just going to copy it and try to do a better job this time.

Switching to X79 for giggles. Going to do RAM blocks and a full monoblock CPU/VRM/PCH on the board. Pretty excited! Nerd rush.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Isn't the 730t and the 760t not the same except for the window?

I'm gonna be naughty
Gonna do something, not 100% sure yet.

Oh boy


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Isn't the 730t and the 760t not the same except for the window?
> 
> I'm gonna be naughty
> Gonna do something, not 100% sure yet.
> 
> Oh boy


Yeah. Identical except for the side panel. I guess they aren't selling very many of the 730t. Trying to think what kind of scheme you've got cooking... Can't see any way to really swap out the cases and end up with a cheap 760t somehow. I'm doing it because I kinda made some mistakes modding my original 760 and this is a cheap redo. The side window panels on these is very good quality plexiglass or whatever. Nice and scratch resistant. Wish it weren't quite so dark smokey tinted.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Ah, that makes sense









Well my scheme









I know someone isn't going to like it in here









I'm planning on leaving the corsair club









Well I'm gonna keep my 600T and put it downstairs in the kitchen, I have my old 24" display that I can use (laptop downstairs is a piece of crap!)

I decided that I'm in love with the Phanteks Enthoo Primo, so I'm gonna get that case and build an insane over the top build in there.

It's gonna be slow, but I want to build a new pc and this is the only way to do it.

Next week I'm gonna order the case and a new power supply. I'm gonna take my time to sleeve it....

Next up X99 or Z97








New gpu's

All new wc loop with acrylic tubing (oh my)

It's gonna be expensive but it will be my new baby









I hope I'm still welcome here, this time I am gonna make a build log though


----------



## RocketAbyss

The real traitor has emerged!


----------



## Recr3ational

Traitors, traitors everywhere..


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hahaha









But I will still have my 600T!

Who can say that their kitchen pc is watercooled!


----------



## electro2u

I almost left the Corsair Graphite club, too (I'm not an official member... so many clubs around here); I was going to switch to beloved CaseLabs (Mercury s8 has been calling me...) but this is such a reasonable price for a reroll on my 760T I couldn't turn it down. It's funny to me, though: everyone seems to really like the white version of the 760T--and NE wants 170$ after coupon code for those... then it's 125$ for the black one (same exact chassis) and $70 for the one without the window... kinda weird pricing. I paid 170$ for the black one when it first came out.

The case has some significant cons, though, IMO. It really isn't a very good performer as far as cooling is concerned, particularly air cooling. There is plenty of space in the bottom for two intake fans instead of one and they could both be made to mount 140mm fans instead of 120mm. That's one of the items on my modifications list for this attempt.

Also the fan mounts for the front panel are seriously annoying. Pick a size please and do it right. Fitting a 280mm radiator in the space is doable but difficult because of the rising sloped floor hitting the bottom of any rad with ports configured at the bottom. I had to dremel out the 90 degree bottom shelf lip of plastic in order to make my 280mm fit such that I could actually use the drain port. Following along the use of 140mm fans on the front panel, the mounting frame is very restrictive of airflow and I will also be modifying it to get rid of all the extra metal in place that makes 120mm fan mounts available.

The filter for the PSU is horrible. There's this very over-engineered mounting system for that filter... tons of plastic under there that shouldn't be restricting airflow. Then the filter itself is more plastic than filter and you end up with almost no airflow to a PSU configured for intake from below. Removing the filter altogether helps a lot, but I'm just going to use the PSU as an exhaust this time. Then they didn't even bother including a filter for the other bottom fan mount. The solid cover for the top... really isn't very useful at all. Would have been nice to include a magnetic filter for that place for people using the top as intake.

The whole interior of the case is riddled with bumps that seem to have no function whatsoever, personal gripe: makes vinyl wrapping a nightmare.

And then on the 730T version... the side panel has giant vents on it that would make excellent 120mm fan positions... but they are just venting places. It's not very dust friendly without significant added expense.
/endrant


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Well I guess no case is perfect. Those Caselabs cases are so ridiculously expensive, I looked too, but hell no with shipping and import tax that would be way to pricey.

If I would go through with my plan, should I get the white or the black Phanteks case? I'll stick to my black and white theme with maybe a bit of green.


----------



## roflcopter159

At least Reaper stuck to the Corsair family......









Anyway, make sure to post a link to your build log here. I'm sure a few of us would be interested in subbing to it (myself included).


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> At least Reaper stuck to the Corsair family......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, make sure to post a link to your build log here. I'm sure a few of us would be interested in subbing to it (myself included).


At least I stayed with the Corsair Graphite 600T Family.

Haha. I'm thinking of upgrading too. Just don't know what, yet


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> At least I stayed with the Corsair Graphite 600T Family.
> 
> Haha. I'm thinking of upgrading too. Just don't know what, yet


I still have my eye on the enthoo evolv but the likelihood of me transitioning anytime soon is pretty slim. Still gotta get a new amp and a new dac.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I still have my eye on the enthoo evolv but the likelihood of me transitioning anytime soon is pretty slim. Still gotta get a new amp and a new dac.


Caselabs look promising.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Caselabs look promising.


$$$


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Caselabs look promising.


But sooo expensive!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> But sooo expensive!


Nah I'm just kidding.
I'm keeping my 600T,
Just finishing my 200r build.
Few months I'm going to buy a 250D or a 350D.

Then I have a case from each line


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Nah I'm just kidding.
> I'm keeping my 600T,
> Just finishing my 200r build.
> Few months I'm going to buy a 250D or a 350D.
> 
> Then I have a case from each line


Vengeance Series? (C70)


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Vengeance Series? (C70)


Oh poop.
That too.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^Hahaha







great









I'm probably gonna order the case and psu this weekend/next week.

I've got a question for you guys: white or black phanteks case









I don't know what to get.
Think I'm gonna get the black one.

Also this is the build log that made me want the enthoo primo:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1511937/build-log-snefs-project-renegade-x/0_20

I love it! No yellow for me though.

Also paracord or mdpc?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably gonna order the case and psu this weekend/next week.
> 
> I've got a question for you guys: white or black phanteks case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to get.
> Think I'm gonna get the black one.
> 
> Also this is the build log that made me want the enthoo primo:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1511937/build-log-snefs-project-renegade-x/0_20
> 
> I love it! No yellow for me though.
> 
> Also paracord or mdpc?


Black and para cord.

All my sleevings are para cord they are amazing + cheap.


----------



## electro2u

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably gonna order the case and psu this weekend/next week.
> 
> I've got a question for you guys: white or black phanteks case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to get.
> Think I'm gonna get the black one.
> 
> Also this is the build log that made me want the enthoo primo:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1511937/build-log-snefs-project-renegade-x/0_20
> 
> I love it! No yellow for me though.
> 
> Also paracord or mdpc?


Wow that is an amazing BL and a fantastic case. The front panel/huge drive bay covers turn me off slightly but the integrated reservoir shelf is a knockout. Very impressed.

I say paracord.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yeah, I still have some mdpc but I kinda like the look of paracord more.

I would have liked it better without the cover on the 5,25 bays, but it's awesome on the inside







so much radiator choice!
This over the top build I'm gonna get will have to do for some time









Yesterday I was frustrated whilst playing BF4 something strange is going on it doesn't run smooth anymore and my graphics are on medium with some stuff even on low


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Ah, that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my scheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone isn't going to like it in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on leaving the corsair club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm gonna keep my 600T and put it downstairs in the kitchen, I have my old 24" display that I can use (laptop downstairs is a piece of crap!)
> 
> I decided that I'm in love with the Phanteks Enthoo Primo, so I'm gonna get that case and build an insane over the top build in there.
> 
> It's gonna be slow, but I want to build a new pc and this is the only way to do it.
> 
> Next week I'm gonna order the case and a new power supply. I'm gonna take my time to sleeve it....
> 
> Next up X99 or Z97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New gpu's
> 
> All new wc loop with acrylic tubing (oh my)
> 
> It's gonna be expensive but it will be my new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm still welcome here, this time I am gonna make a build log though


No words for what she just wrote....


----------



## Recr3ational

To be fair, if I was going to upgrade, the Enthoo or Caselabs are my next case.

Amazing cases, yet I don't think its worth my time/money.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm not a complete traitor









I will still have my 600t downstairs, I like that white thing, my first wc project. But I want something new. If the 780t turned out a bit different I would have gotten that one. But it just hasn't convinced me.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Hey guys. I was looking to replace my two white 200mm led fans in my Graphite 600T case but turns out Corsair doesn't make 200mm fans....like what? So I was looking around and came upon these from CoolerMaster http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/megaflow-200-blue-led-silent-fan/

Now I have no idea what fans are good and what is considered junk. I'm basically looking for anything other than white leds lol. Will any 200mm fan fit inside the case or are there some certain specs I should be watching for?


----------



## OkanG

I've tried with the ones you link, and I currently have some Aerocool 200mm's in there (not sure of the model), and it seems like there's plenty of room for any standard 200mm fan.


----------



## katemis

hi guys
does anyone know if the 780T will be release in grey/silver,soon?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I've tried with the ones you link, and I currently have some Aerocool 200mm's in there (not sure of the model), and it seems like there's plenty of room for any standard 200mm fan.


Thanks


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Thanks


I love the megaflows. Quiet and quite good actually.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Here's some of my graphite love so far, waiting on some radiators, fittings, ram, and waterblocks


----------



## xavierzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Here's some of my graphite love so far, waiting on some radiators, fittings, ram, and waterblocks


Hi, In your last picture, are these some sort of short psu cables/connectors ? I mean the white gray cables, could i have the name of their made?

Cheers


----------



## socialite2dot0

Hey everyone, I am in the process of downsizing and upgrading my 900D rig, and I'm thinking of the 780T. My only issue is that I require the use of both of the ODD bays. I want to put an XSPC AX360 in the roof with a single set of fans on the outside directly under the top mesh but I need to know if it will fit before I pull the trigger on the 780T. The AX360 is spec'd at 40mm thick. Can anyone confirm if there is at least 40mm of space above with an ODD installed in the topmost bay?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socialite2dot0*
> 
> Hey everyone, I am in the process of downsizing and upgrading my 900D rig, and I'm thinking of the 780T. My only issue is that I require the use of both of the ODD bays. I want to put an XSPC AX360 in the roof with a single set of fans on the outside directly under the top mesh but I need to know if it will fit before I pull the trigger on the 780T. The AX360 is spec'd at 40mm thick. Can anyone confirm if there is at least 40mm of space above with an ODD installed in the topmost bay?


I will take a picture of the interior part of the ODD bays to the top of the case in a bit. On the way home from work


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Still haven't pushed the purchase button









I think I'm just gonna get the new case and transfer my system.

I looked at some 480mm rads and wow expensive!


----------



## RocketAbyss

@socialite2dot0 Here are some pictures...hopefully you can see them clearly:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## socialite2dot0

@RocketAbyss is that a Corsair 100i that you have in your 780T? I'm asking because I'm trying to determine the amount of clearance from your pictures. It appears that you have it mounted inside your case in push/pull and the uppermost fans and radiator are about level with the top rail of the top ODD bay. If that's correct that means that there is at least 50mm (25mm rad and 25mm fan) of space there above that top rail and the 40mm rad I was considering will fit just fine....

Nevermind, I just enlarged the picture and noticed that your top fans are actually on the outside of the case. Oh well, looks like I'll be settling for 2 240 rads instead...


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Still haven't pushed the purchase button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm just gonna get the new case and transfer my system.
> 
> I looked at some 480mm rads and wow expensive!


Good on you. Keep the money and wait for gpu upgrades.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Good on you. Keep the money and wait for gpu upgrades.


Indeed! I will spend enough with the move.

Should I get 480 rads or stick with 360?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Indeed! I will spend enough with the move.
> 
> Should I get 480 rads or stick with 360?


360, cheaper rads. I doubt the difference is worth the extra cash.

I'm thinking about going triple.
I don't know if the 600T can handle triple cards.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 360, cheaper rads. I doubt the difference is worth the extra cash.
> 
> I'm thinking about going triple.
> I don't know if the 600T can handle triple cards.


Only way to know is to try. But I would assume that it would work


----------



## roflcopter159

Saw this while browsing a car blog. Thought it was funny and that it applied well to computers as well (particularly the majority of the OCN crowd







)
Figured you guys would find it amusing too


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this while browsing a car blog. Thought it was funny and that it applied well to computers as well (particularly the majority of the OCN crowd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Figured you guys would find it amusing too


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

hehe

@Rec, 3 280x's?

Why wouldn't it work? Not enough radiator to cool everything?

Guys => Shadow of Mordor => PC or PS4?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> 
> @Rec, 3 280x's?
> 
> Why wouldn't it work? Not enough radiator to cool everything?
> 
> Guys => Shadow of Mordor => PC or PS4?


Don't know much about the game, but if it's single player go for PC. If it's multiplayer, go for PS4


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> 
> @Rec, 3 280x's?
> 
> Why wouldn't it work? Not enough radiator to cool everything?
> 
> Guys => Shadow of Mordor => PC or PS4?


2 x 280x
1 x 7970

I have a 7950 lying around to. All with blocks. Lol

I LOVE TAHITI!

It would work as I have a 360 spare. I was concerned about the space of having 3 cards and spaces between them. Doubt there's room between the motherboard and the psu

But I spoke to reaper and he said just upgrade. What I was thinking was the 295x2 is slowly going down in price. A few months maybe I can snipe one somewhere.

Sparkles, get it on PC.
Cheaper plus you'll need the extra power.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Here's some of my graphite love so far, waiting on some radiators, fittings, ram, and waterblocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's awesome. Can't wait for someone to pur "Beer Cooler" on theirs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socialite2dot0*
> 
> Hey everyone, I am in the process of downsizing and upgrading my 900D rig, and I'm thinking of the 780T. My only issue is that I require the use of both of the ODD bays. I want to put an XSPC AX360 in the roof with a single set of fans on the outside directly under the top mesh but I need to know if it will fit before I pull the trigger on the 780T. The AX360 is spec'd at 40mm thick. Can anyone confirm if there is at least 40mm of space above with an ODD installed in the topmost bay?


Yeah, they sure coulda put a few more optical drive bays in these new cases.

(I will never let it go)....


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xavierzzz*
> 
> Hi, In your last picture, are these some sort of short psu cables/connectors ? I mean the white gray cables, could i have the name of their made?
> 
> Cheers


Hey whatsup man! Sorry the cables i am using on the build l made myself, you'd have to make em, or I can make em'

Here's a update


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> 
> @Rec, 3 280x's?
> 
> Why wouldn't it work? Not enough radiator to cool everything?
> 
> Guys => Shadow of Mordor => PC or PS4?


PC master race, nuff said....I'm loving this game so much....


----------



## KaffieneKing

Hey looking into getting a 380T, how big a GPU can you get in here? I know it says 29cm but is there any leeway? Any chance of my 290x TriX OC fitting? (30-31cm).


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Hey looking into getting a 380T, how big a GPU can you get in here? I know it says 29cm but is there any leeway? Any chance of my 290x TriX OC fitting? (30-31cm).


If it is 31 cm then you will have to make some space for that card using a rotary tool/saw.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If it is 31 cm then you will have to make some space for that card using a rotary tool/saw.


Thankyou very much.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^Cool stuff

Game is downloading, damn it's big and damn it's going slow!

Also thank god I didn't get the new case yet. My car went into the shop yesterday because it didn't give any heat only cold.
Turns out there is a problem with the motor, oil getting with the water and water getting in the oil. Lots of problem probably more than 1.000 Euros costs








My Opel Corsa is only 5 years old with 30.000 km


----------



## Recr3ational

IM STILL HAVING GPU OVER HEAT PROBLEMS! ITS BEEN 4 MONTHS!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> IM STILL HAVING GPU OVER HEAT PROBLEMS! ITS BEEN 4 MONTHS!










strange


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strange


It's so annoying. I just want to play Shadow of Mordor. It's just sitting there. I'm so tempted to sell the bloody thing.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> It's so annoying. I just want to play Shadow of Mordor. It's just sitting there. I'm so tempted to sell the bloody thing.


Kill it with fire








That will teach it not to overheat


----------



## RocketAbyss

Shadow of Mordor has been spectacularly awesome thus far. Haven't had much time into it yet but will definitely do more over the weekend


----------



## iRawr

OK so im showing some love to the litte guy the *230T!!!!*

My Specs :
Amd 8350 OCd to 4.2GHz
Asus mobo
Corsair 230t in REBEL orange
Corsair h100i
Corsair sp120 fans (2x led ones)
EVGA GTX750ti SC edition
EVGA 600B psu
WD black 2tb HDD
Stock amd ram
Custom para sleeving NonHS style
Custom Foam grommet inserts

Lots of case mods to house the h100i when i had it up top. i decided to cut the drive bays out and mount it in the front if the case.
HDD is now mounted ontop of the bluray played seperated by foam. The airflow is SUPREEEMEEEEEE in this bad boy and now i have soooooo much room for my custom loop

I want to show ppl that with simple tools and a little bravery small cheap cases can be modded to house monster systems and can look very very clean in the process expect more soon


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> It's so annoying. I just want to play Shadow of Mordor. It's just sitting there. I'm so tempted to sell the bloody thing.


Sell the gpu's and get those 290x's









How hot do they get?

I played a bit yesterday and loving it. Didn't get far it was already late.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Shadow of Mordor has been spectacularly awesome thus far. Haven't had much time into it yet but will definitely do more over the weekend


Yep, Me love it too.

I've got around 45-60fps on 1440p with most things on high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRawr*
> 
> OK so im showing some love to the litte guy the *230T!!!!*
> 
> My Specs :
> Amd 8350 OCd to 4.2GHz
> Asus mobo
> Corsair 230t in REBEL orange
> Corsair h100i
> Corsair sp120 fans (2x led ones)
> EVGA GTX750ti SC edition
> EVGA 600B psu
> WD black 2tb HDD
> Stock amd ram
> Custom para sleeving NonHS style
> Custom Foam grommet inserts
> 
> Lots of case mods to house the h100i when i had it up top. i decided to cut the drive bays out and mount it in the front if the case.
> HDD is now mounted ontop of the bluray played seperated by foam. The airflow is SUPREEEMEEEEEE in this bad boy and now i have soooooo much room for my custom loop
> 
> I want to show ppl that with simple tools and a little bravery small cheap cases can be modded to house monster systems and can look very very clean in the process expect more soon
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very clean build! Good job on the sleeving.
Enjoy your system


----------



## Magme

Just finished migrating my hardware to a Corsair 780T, AND I LOVE IT! it has its flaws but im more than satisfied with it! ^^

Specs:
INTEL I7 3770K with a Corsair H105
ASUS Maximus V Formula
2x MSI GTX 670 Power Edition
Corsair Dominator 16GB 1600Mhz DDR3
Samsung 840 250GB
2x WD RED 2TB


----------



## Mergatroid

^ That's pretty hot man. Nice job.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Hello again guys. I need help bad. I purchased two Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 fans for my Corsair Graphite 600T case. One big problem. The fans don't fit. They are 200x200x30mm. I need to return these fans to newegg but obviously I had to open one to see if it fit. The other one is still in the package. Will Newegg take them back and refund me in full? Fan was never plugged in.

What I need is something that is 200x200x20mm. It blows my mind that corsair themselves don't make a 200mm fan. The case has Corsair 200mm fans. Why don't they sell them??? Can you guys recommend me fans that will fit? I am looking for red and blue LED fans but not something with cheap quality. I bought the Cooler Master MegaFlows 200 because of their high ratings on Newegg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073

What do you think of these? They are 200x200x20 which sounds perfect!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129065

Here is a pic. Corsair stock fan that FITS on the left. CoolMaster fan on the right that doesn't fit.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Hello again guys. I need help bad. I purchased two Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 fans for my Corsair Graphite 600T case. One big problem. The fans don't fit. They are 200x200x30mm. I need to return these fans to newegg but obviously I had to open one to see if it fit. The other one is still in the package. Will Newegg take them back and refund me in full? Fan was never plugged in.
> 
> What I need is something that is 200x200x20mm. It blows my mind that corsair themselves don't make a 200mm fan. The case has Corsair 200mm fans. Why don't they sell them??? Can you guys recommend me fans that will fit? I am looking for red and blue LED fans but not something with cheap quality. I bought the Cooler Master MegaFlows 200 because of their high ratings on Newegg.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073
> 
> What do you think of these? They are 200x200x20 which sounds perfect!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129065
> 
> Here is a pic. Corsair stock fan that FITS on the left. CoolMaster fan on the right that doesn't fit.


I got megaflows and it fits? How are you mounting it? You should be able to refund the perfectly fine.

But I'm pretty sure it fits.

Just put your drive cage in the secondary place


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I got megaflows and it fits? How are you mounting it? You should be able to refund the perfectly fine.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure it fits.
> 
> Just put your drive cage in the secondary place


Hmm I didn't know there was a secondary spot for the drive cages. I tried to mount them just like the stock fans were mounted. The worst is the top fan. My Mobo blocks it by a tiny bit. I'm just going to return them and get the Aero Cools since they will fit. And of course it has to be Saturday. Won't be able to ship them back until Monday


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Hmm I didn't know there was a secondary spot for the drive cages. I tried to mount them just like the stock fans were mounted. The worst is the top fan. My Mobo blocks it by a tiny bit. I'm just going to return them and get the Aero Cools since they will fit. And of course it has to be Saturday. Won't be able to ship them back until Monday


Yeah there's slots near the PSU to put a tray on. ( I would show you but I'm on my phone and in bed ) It lines up with the rectangular hole, to tell you the truth mate. I'll keep the megaflow. Put one at the front and shove 2 x 120s up top. You'll move more air.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah there's slots near the PSU to put a tray on. ( I would show you but I'm on my phone and in bed ) It lines up with the rectangular hole, to tell you the truth mate. I'll keep the megaflow. Put one at the front and shove 2 x 120s up top. You'll move more air.


Wow, I just NOW see the holes where you can fit 2 x 120s. I never really got into everything the case can do lol. Just left it plain and simple. Dumb question but is the top fan sucking air in to the case or blowing it straight up out of the case? I think I might go with your suggestion with the 2 x 120s BUT I'am afraid I will buy ones that are too big. I'm a little worried 120x120x25 won't fit. I really wan't 120x120x20 but not sure if those exist.

Might go with these in red and blue and get a 200x200x20 for the front.
http://www.aerocool.us/accessory/images/dsfan_12blue.html


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Wow, I just NOW see the holes where you can fit 2 x 120s. I never really got into everything the case can do lol. Just left it plain and simple. Dumb question but is the top fan sucking air in to the case or blowing it straight up out of the case? I think I might go with your suggestion with the 2 x 120s BUT I'am afraid I will buy ones that are too big. I'm a little worried 120x120x25 won't fit. I really wan't 120x120x20 but not sure if those exist.
> 
> Might go with these in red and blue and get a 200x200x20 for the front.
> http://www.aerocool.us/accessory/images/dsfan_12blue.html


That's why I'm here haha!
Yeah a 25mm thick fan can fit. Even with high ram. You can check with a ruler







but I'm pretty sure it will.

With the air flow. It's up to you. I have mine as intake as I have a radiator up there. But it gets dusty without a fan filter so be careful.

With the 200. Try the bitfenix pros I had one before the megaflows.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That's why I'm here haha!
> Yeah a 25mm thick fan can fit. Even with high ram. You can check with a ruler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm pretty sure it will.
> 
> With the air flow. It's up to you. I have mine as intake as I have a radiator up there. But it gets dusty without a fan filter so be careful.
> 
> With the 200. Try the bitfenix pros I had one before the megaflows.


Yeah thanks. I measured and it seem the 25mm will be just fine. I measured my 25mm fans on my noctua for reference. Looks like I'll get 2 120x120x25 up top and a 200x200x20 for the front. Probably have them all as intake. Now I just need to decide what colors to get ugh







. Same colors up top or maybe two separate colors? I'm also wondering what purple LEDs would look like? Too many decisions haha.

And is it bad to only have 1 fan (the rear) sucking air out and the rest pulling air in?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Yeah thanks. I measured and it seem the 25mm will be just fine. I measured my 25mm fans on my noctua for reference. Looks like I'll get 2 120x120x25 up top and a 200x200x20 for the front. Probably have them all as intake. Now I just need to decide what colors to get ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Same colors up top or maybe two separate colors? I'm also wondering what purple LEDs would look like? Too many decisions haha.
> 
> And is it bad to only have 1 fan (the rear) sucking air out and the rest pulling air in?


Me personally I like one colour. Looks cleaner to me. I have all my fans as intake. So your fan config is good







. Purple is kid of restrictive. Not many purple parts to mix with purple LEDs.. That's my thoughts on it.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Me personally I like one colour. Looks cleaner to me. I have all my fans as intake. So your fan config is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Purple is kid of restrictive. Not many purple parts to mix with purple LEDs.. That's my thoughts on it.


Yeah, I'll probably just get blue Corsairs up top and red Aerocool in the front or vice versa. Thanks again man. May even replace the exhaust 120x25 and get one with LEDS. The current one has no LEDs.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Yeah, I'll probably just get blue Corsairs up top and red Aerocool in the front or vice versa. Thanks again man. May even replace the exhaust 120x25 and get one with LEDS. The current one has no LEDs.


No problems dude. Glad to have helped. Keep us updated. Not many 600Ts anymore..


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> No problems dude. Glad to have helped. Keep us updated. *Not many 600Ts anymore*..


I hear you. Sadly I was looking for a case with a side window and the 600T was my best option. Story of my life.....few months later the 760T comes out with a FULL window on the side. Something better always comes out just a couple of months AFTER I make a purchase.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Would love to get a 780t for the radiator support. My fractal r4 isnt watercooling friendly. *Starts lurking*


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I hear you. Sadly I was looking for a case with a side window and the 600T was my best option. Story of my life.....few months later the 760T comes out with a FULL window on the side. Something better always comes out just a couple of months AFTER I make a purchase.


600Ts are the best


----------



## TFCarrot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRawr*
> 
> OK so im showing some love to the litte guy the *230T!!!!*
> 
> My Specs :
> Amd 8350 OCd to 4.2GHzI'm
> Asus mobo
> Corsair 230t in REBEL orange
> Corsair h100i
> Corsair sp120 fans (2x led ones)
> EVGA GTX750ti SC edition
> EVGA 600B psu
> WD black 2tb HDD
> Stock amd ram
> Custom para sleeving NonHS style
> Custom Foam grommet inserts
> 
> Lots of case mods to house the h100i when i had it up top. i decided to cut the drive bays out and mount it in the front if the case.
> HDD is now mounted ontop of the bluray played seperated by foam. The airflow is SUPREEEMEEEEEE in this bad boy and now i have soooooo much room for my custom loop
> 
> I want to show ppl that with simple tools and a little bravery small cheap cases can be modded to house monster systems and can look very very clean in the process expect


I was hoping to do exactly what you did, but I wanted to put in an optical drive, 1 hard drive, and this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992011
I was going to cut out the middle of the LED Strip controller (There's nothing useful there) to make room for the H100i's tubes. will that work or will it be to tight?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Oh boy, please put all the pictures in your quote as a spoiler please. Think this has been mentioned the umpteen time


----------



## yuyueyuyue

To all of you who abandoned 600T!








I managed to squeeze in a lot of stuff in there:thumb:

of course I didn't know the design of Asus Direct OCII card is so customized that it's not compatible with any other cards, so as the water block. I had to make an uglier solution linking the two gpu's.









My first Water cooled machine, there were some going back and forth












Introducing my homemade manual pump for filling the hard-to-reach res







.
Put two one way valve in there, and if you stroke it, something will come out of one end, no puns intended


----------



## Recr3ational

One does not simply abandon a 600t.
I'm still rocking mine!

Good job with the rig.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> One does not simply abandon a 600t.
> I'm still rocking mine!
> 
> Good job with the rig.


They're truly a timeless design. I'm selling my full looped 600t to a friend this friday though. I'm going to miss it. It was my first.. everything


----------



## Thorak

Hello ppl !!

Was anybody able to fit a XSPC RX360 in the front ?
I'm having serious issues about doing it ............

Can't match the fan holes

The case is a 780T


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorak*
> 
> Hello ppl !!
> 
> Was anybody able t ofit a XSPC RX360 in the front ?
> I'm having serious issues about doing it ............
> 
> Cant match the fan holes


I'm guessing you're talkjng about the 780T?

Jamaican Reaper told me that with the front you have to mount the rad then the fans or something. I can't remember what he told me on Skype but he had to ghetto mount it.

I think he used two screws per fan mount.


----------



## Thorak

Yep, thats what I was thinking about...

I already had to unbent parts of the drive cage for the Rad to sit under it...

Thought it would be a clean build but I was wrong...

I can't even put him on top because of my Koolance RP452X2


----------



## Asymmetry

[email protected] with H90 cooler and asus 970GTX, no point putting water on the 970. 0db gaming on a 1080p screen.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/xdr01/media/PC/3_zps249d2066.jpg.html
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/xdr01/media/PC/2_zpsadf8cd1f.jpg.html


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^cool stuff both of you









Guys, second time in 2 days I get a black screen whilst playing BF4









Blacks screen and hanging sound through headphones. Oh oh is this a bad gpu sign?


----------



## Mergatroid

Sparkles

It sucks that you put so much effort into your rig and you're having problems. It seems you keep having gpu related issues. I'm wondering if there might be a fault with the motherboard? Maybe one of the GPU slots isn't working well?
Didn't you replace your gpus once already?


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^cool stuff both of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, second time in 2 days I get a black screen whilst playing BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks screen and hanging sound through headphones. Oh oh is this a bad gpu sign?


BF4 is not really the best test of stability. It does not play well with others so to speak. What is your OC like on the cards and GPU? What drivers are you using for your cards and what settings are you playing BF4 @? Have you ran into any issues with other games? Have you had any issues with Mantle specifically? When I had my 7970 and played BF4, I would adjust my OC just for that game. I thought the BF4 recent, big update was supposed to fix a good amount of issues though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^cool stuff both of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, second time in 2 days I get a black screen whilst playing BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks screen and hanging sound through headphones. Oh oh is this a bad gpu sign?


Did you have to reset?

could be bad cpu oc. Loads of things. If the gpu is bad. It should hang quite quickly.


----------



## Gyrael

That's what would sometimes happen during my whole SLI ordeal. I can't say I know for sure it was a bad card but it hasn't happened since, and EVGA took my RMA.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Sparkles
> 
> It sucks that you put so much effort into your rig and you're having problems. It seems you keep having gpu related issues. I'm wondering if there might be a fault with the motherboard? Maybe one of the GPU slots isn't working well?
> Didn't you replace your gpus once already?


No still the same gpu's, I sorted out the heat issues. It worked well for months, it just now in the last week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> BF4 is not really the best test of stability. It does not play well with others so to speak. What is your OC like on the cards and GPU? What drivers are you using for your cards and what settings are you playing BF4 @? Have you ran into any issues with other games? Have you had any issues with Mantle specifically? When I had my 7970 and played BF4, I would adjust my OC just for that game. I thought the BF4 recent, big update was supposed to fix a good amount of issues though.


No OC









Catalyst version is 14.9

I also had the problem this week whilst playing Shadow of Mordor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Did you have to reset?
> 
> could be bad cpu oc. Loads of things. If the gpu is bad. It should hang quite quickly.


Yup had to press the reset button on the 600t.

No oc!

I also noticed that whilst I played BF4 there were strange artifacts surrounding black items. This is probably not good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> That's what would sometimes happen during my whole SLI ordeal. I can't say I know for sure it was a bad card but it hasn't happened since, and EVGA took my RMA.












Well I'll keep my eye out when playing. Now that I have decided to keep them till next year, they better last me till then


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> No still the same gpu's, I sorted out the heat issues. It worked well for months, it just now in the last week.
> No OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalyst version is 14.9
> 
> I also had the problem this week whilst playing Shadow of Mordor
> Yup had to press the reset button on the 600t.
> 
> No oc!
> 
> I also noticed that whilst I played BF4 there were strange artifacts surrounding black items. This is probably not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll keep my eye out when playing. Now that I have decided to keep them till next year, they better last me till then


If temps are good and it works most of the times then I hardly think it's the gpu. Maybe it's a one off? I get a few crashes now and again.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> No still the same gpu's, I sorted out the heat issues. It worked well for months, it just now in the last week.
> No OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalyst version is 14.9
> 
> I also had the problem this week whilst playing Shadow of Mordor
> Yup had to press the reset button on the 600t.
> 
> No oc!
> 
> I also noticed that whilst I played BF4 there were strange artifacts surrounding black items. This is probably not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll keep my eye out when playing. Now that I have decided to keep them till next year, they better last me till then


Try going back to 14.4 Catalyst?


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> No still the same gpu's, I sorted out the heat issues. It worked well for months, it just now in the last week.
> No OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalyst version is 14.9p


Roll back your drivers to last version you used! You said it started last week probably around the time you updated drivers.


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey guys, just making sure...the Corsair Graphite 760T case Front and Back fans are supossed to feel cool air blowing on my hand from the outside...correct?

or

I am just imagining it blowing cool outside and its actually doing its job


----------



## bigporl

600T owner here silver windowed version. Pics an more info to follow but very happy with the case. Looking to water cool soon so thoughts and advice much appreciated.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> Hey guys, just making sure...the Corsair Graphite 760T case Front and Back fans are supossed to feel cool air blowing on my hand from the outside...correct?
> 
> or
> 
> I am just imagining it blowing cool outside and its actually doing its job


Well the front fans should be pulling cool air into the case (put your hand inside the case in front of the fans, you should feel it there)
The rear fan should push air out the back (hot or cold depending on case temps, put your hand outside the case, you should feel it there)

If I'm not understanding what you are saying and I just made a fool of myself, let me know









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> 600T owner here silver windowed version. Pics an more info to follow but very happy with the case. Looking to water cool soon so thoughts and advice much appreciated.


Silver is the way to go!








Without modding, I have seen people do a 200mm rad in the front and a 240mm rad top.
If you do mod, I have seen 360mm top, 240mm front or 400mm front and top, and I think I've even seen 360mm front and top. Look through this thread's pictures and I'm sure you will find some inspiration.


----------



## Recr3ational

I'm shoving a 360 up top.
My pump is annoying me so does anyone got any recommendations for a bay res d5? Not XSPC as mine has given me so many problems.


----------



## ruawzrd

Hi..

Looking for advice!

Will the swiftech h240x fit properly within the Corsair 760T and this BUILD:

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/suavebrahhh/saved/9z26Mp

Let me know! THANK YOU


----------



## Greatskeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well the front fans should be pulling cool air into the case (put your hand inside the case in front of the fans, you should feel it there)
> The rear fan should push air out the back (hot or cold depending on case temps, put your hand outside the case, you should feel it there)
> 
> If I'm not understanding what you are saying and I just made a fool of myself, let me know


No It is I that has made a fool of himself, thanks for that It seems my temps inside were cool so me getting cool air from the back was making me panic, everything is working great.

I love this bloody case, It looks so majestic with my PC parts and I'm glad I can show it off with the Window Panel, shame about to the top cover not having any legs though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suavebrahhh*
> 
> Hi..
> 
> Looking for advice!
> 
> Will the swiftech h240x fit properly within the Corsair 760T and this BUILD:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/suavebrahhh/saved/9z26Mp
> 
> Let me know! THANK YOU


Should do, why not go custom though? The XSPC 240 kit. Is really cheap. Worth it too.

Plus having everything seperately would give you more room for further upgrades..

Edit: check how tall your ram is. I got a feeling that might be a problem.


----------



## ruawzrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Should do, why not go custom though? The XSPC 240 kit. Is really cheap. Worth it too.
> 
> Plus having everything seperately would give you more room for further upgrades..
> 
> Edit: check how tall your ram is. I got a feeling that might be a problem.


http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2666c15q-16grr
"Ripjaws 4 has a module height of 40mm - the same height as previous Ripjaws family modules - and will be compatible with most CPU heatsinks!"

If you recommend another memory as well Pls let me know ;D


----------



## bigporl

Silver is the way to go!








Without modding, I have seen people do a 200mm rad in the front and a 240mm rad top.
If you do mod, I have seen 360mm top, 240mm front or 400mm front and top, and I think I've even seen 360mm front and top. Look through this thread's pictures and I'm sure you will find some inspiration.







[/quote]

Yeah i was thinking along them lines. Been looking at everybodys 600T's to get a few idea. Sparkles has a great looking one the way her loop is is how id like mine to go and i also see she has a 360mm rad up top just wondering how you got that to fit also are the fans fushing or pulling as the front fan seems to be on the outside and the top rad fans are below.

Right the important bit, Colour. i have silver case with black insides black motherboard etc so what recomendations for water colour and also cables to match. I was going to go with grey cables and a grey mayhem pastel but wondered how white would look in this case. Blue is the other colour im thinking about.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> Silver is the way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without modding, I have seen people do a 200mm rad in the front and a 240mm rad top.
> If you do mod, I have seen 360mm top, 240mm front or 400mm front and top, and I think I've even seen 360mm front and top. Look through this thread's pictures and I'm sure you will find some inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i was thinking along them lines. Been looking at everybodys 600T's to get a few idea. Sparkles has a great looking one the way her loop is is how id like mine to go and i also see she has a 360mm rad up top just wondering how you got that to fit also are the fans fushing or pulling as the front fan seems to be on the outside and the top rad fans are below.
> 
> Right the important bit, Colour. i have silver case with black insides black motherboard etc so what recomendations for water colour and also cables to match. I was going to go with grey cables and a grey mayhem pastel but wondered how white would look in this case. Blue is the other colour im thinking about.


Just get blue tubing and blue and black sleeving.

blue black and grey FTW


----------



## bigporl

Sweet looking case Rec.

Im swaying towards the blue also but thinking blue for all cables. As for the tubing is there any reason you say solid blue tubing and not clear as i'll probably go for mayhems pastel colours.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> Sweet looking case Rec.
> 
> Im swaying towards the blue also but thinking blue for all cables. As for the tubing is there any reason you say solid blue tubing and not clear as i'll probably go for mayhems pastel colours.


Thank you.

All blue cables is a good idea. You could just buy some extensions and save doing it yourself








I prefer distilled water and colour tubing. Using additives increases the chance of corrosion etc.
Although. Mayhem's concentrated coolant and distilled water is also a good choice.


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> All blue cables is a good idea. You could just buy some extensions and save doing it yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer distilled water and colour tubing. Using additives increases the chance of corrosion etc.
> Although. Mayhem's concentrated coolant and distilled water is also a good choice.


Think i will go that route seen some Bitfenix ones that should do the job and im making a PSU shroud at work to cover up where they join. My PSU is a corsair hx750 about 3 years old so its the semi modular one bummer as the 8 pin and 24 pin leads are not modular.

Heard that about the additives causing all sorts of corrosion's but i love the look of those tube pumps full of pastel colours nothing is set in stone yet though. Also the blocks im into are the EK ones which i hear dont play well with mayhems pastels. Am i wrong?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> Think i will go that route seen some Bitfenix ones that should do the job and im making a PSU shroud at work to cover up where they join. My PSU is a corsair hx750 about 3 years old so its the semi modular one bummer as the 8 pin and 24 pin leads are not modular.
> 
> Heard that about the additives causing all sorts of corrosion's but i love the look of those tube pumps full of pastel colours nothing is set in stone yet though. Also the blocks im into are the EK ones which i hear dont play well with mayhems pastels. Am i wrong?


Yeah the bitfenix cables are decent and quite cheap. Tenner (ish)

I'm using EK blocks with pastels on my secondary rig. So far so good. I'm using concentrated though. Mixed with distilled water. Also with Mayhem you don't need to add anything to it so that's a plus.


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yeah the bitfenix cables are decent and quite cheap. Tenner (ish)
> 
> I'm using EK blocks with pastels on my secondary rig. So far so good. I'm using concentrated though. Mixed with distilled water. Also with Mayhem you don't need to add anything to it so that's a plus.


Is that on the project carbon. Thought it was the x1 where you didnt have to add anything. Have you any pictures.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> Is that on the project carbon. Thought it was the x1 where you didnt have to add anything. Have you any pictures.


No mate.
Project Carbon is running Distilled water + Kill Coil and blue tubing..

Project *Carbide* is running Distilled water + Mayhem X1 + Kill Coil.
(I did have Pastels before, but prefer see through water)
I think all Mayhem products include additives.

_"Contains biocides to prevent growth of living organisms"_
-from mayhems website.



Still not done. But its running just waiting for some acrylic and extensions.

Oh pastels is exactly the same but obviously non see through.
You can buy concentrated or a 1ltr bottle.
I recommend buying concentrated and buy some distilled water.
Concentrated can be mixed to make 2+ litres and "apparently" can last up to 3 years without changing.


----------



## AlDyer

Hey guys decided to check back with you again as my watercooling pump broke. Everyone still running with their trusty old 600T's? (Except for the traitor of course).

Here's a pic of my current build.



I just need to get another cooler for my 290 as it isn't watercooled anymore and the stock cooler won't cut it long term. Might even go for a Nvidia card this time around.

Edit: Oh and don't mind the messy looks, my PC is going through a phase


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Hey guys decided to check back with you again as my watercooling pump broke. Everyone still running with their trusty old 600T's? (Except for the traitor of course).
> 
> Here's a pic of my current build.
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to get another cooler for my 290 as it isn't watercooled anymore and the stock cooler won't cut it long term. Might even go for a Nvidia card this time around.
> 
> Edit: Oh and don't mind the messy looks, my PC is going through a phase


Hello dude!
Been a while!
I think its just me thats left with the 600T, everyone else has left


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hello dude!
> Been a while!
> I think its just me thats left with the 600T, everyone else has left


Sparkles and Krullo too?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Sparkles and Krullo too?


Sparkles thinking about it and Krullo has gone M.I.A for months.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hello dude!
> Been a while!
> I think its just me thats left with the 600T, everyone else has left


Well that's just a bold faced lie








I still have mine (and unlike some others) I have my main rig in it


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well that's just a bold faced lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have mine (and unlike some others) I have my main rig in it


Oh and roflcopter.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh and roflcopter.


Good to know somebody is still here. I haven't even heard of the 780T. Times change too fast fornmy taste. Of course I am guessing that pretty much everything regarding the 600T has been said and done by somebody ages ago anyway. I wonder if the OP even comes here anymore. Well to not be so off-topic I have a question: What do people think about the 780T?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Good to know somebody is still here. I haven't even heard of the 780T. Times change too fast fornmy taste. Of course I am guessing that pretty much everything regarding the 600T has been said and done by somebody ages ago anyway. I wonder if the OP even comes here anymore. Well to not be so off-topic I have a question: What do people think about the 780T?


I haven't seen him post in a while.
780T is not my cup of tea. Not to say it's bad. It's just there's not much different compare to the 600T. Apart from the front 360, you can do most of what the 780T offers with very little modding on the 600T.


----------



## roflcopter159

I think the biggest issue that some of us had was that we expected something more aesthetically similar to the 600T and when it wasn't (as close as we had hoped), a good number of us were disappointed.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh and roflcopter.


And me!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> And me!


and Gyrael









I'm guessing about 8-10 of the old crew left?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> and Gyrael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing about 8-10 of the old crew left?


I'm still lurking in the shadows with my empty 600T tucked away in a closet waiting for a new build to use it.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'm still lurking in the shadows with my empty 600T tucked away in a closet waiting for a new build to use it.


THATS A PERFECT EXCUSE TO BUILD ONE! You cant just have a case sitting in the "closet." One must let him out!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> THATS A PERFECT EXCUSE TO BUILD ONE! You cant just have a case sitting in the "closet." One must let him out!


The truly sad thing is I probably have enough spare parts in that same closet to build 2 complete computers. I'm pretty sure all of my extra cpus are the wrong sockets for the extra mobos though.

There is also a small issue with my 600T. I modded the inside of the case with a dremel to the point where its only a cut or two away from being a slinky.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> The truly sad thing is I probably have enough spare parts in that same closet to build 2 complete computers. I'm pretty sure all of my extra cpus are the wrong sockets for the extra mobos though.
> 
> There is also a small issue with my 600T. I modded the inside of the case with a dremel to the point where its only a cut or two away from being a slinky.


Fix it!


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I wonder if the OP even comes here anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen him post in a while.
Click to expand...

Still here, still rockin' the 600T.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well that's just a bold faced lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have mine (and unlike some others) I have my main rig in it


Me2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Good to know somebody is still here. I haven't even heard of the 780T. Times change too fast fornmy taste. Of course I am guessing that pretty much everything regarding the 600T has been said and done by somebody ages ago anyway. I wonder if the OP even comes here anymore. Well to not be so off-topic I have a question: What do people think about the 780T?


I like it myself, but it's unfortunate they decided to make it with only two optical drive bays. That's pretty useless to me so I won't be purchasing one.

I was thinking about the 760t, but I'm on the fence. Even 3 bays are just not enough. I have a Blu-ray burner, dual 2.5" hot swap hard drive bay, Hue LED controller and a pretty nice Scythe fan controller. Two or three bays is just not enough to justify the price of these cases...and them being full towers too...go figure.

I honestly don't understand what Corsair was thinking. They even asked us about it in a thread here, and more people stuck up for more drive bays than didn't. I hope they are selling enough of them to make it worth their while, considering those who won't be purchasing one over this issue.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Me2
> I like it myself, but it's unfortunate they decided to make it with only two optical drive bays. That's pretty useless to me so I won't be purchasing one.
> 
> I was thinking about the 760t, but I'm on the fence. Even 3 bays are just not enough. I have a Blu-ray burner, dual 2.5" hot swap hard drive bay, Hue LED controller and a pretty nice Scythe fan controller. Two or three bays is just not enough to justify the price of these cases...and them being full towers too...go figure.
> 
> I honestly don't understand what Corsair was thinking. They even asked us about it in a thread here, and more people stuck up for more drive bays than didn't. I hope they are selling enough of them to make it worth their while, considering those who won't be purchasing one over this issue.


I don't even think they implemented anything we suggested in that thread (or at least nothing that they didn't already do for the 760T) : /


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I'm still here indeed, I'm thinking of moving onto a Phanteks Enthoo Primo, but not yet, maybe next year.


----------



## Darylrese

Switched to a 760T cos I got bored init



Good to see the original crew are still lurking in the shadows!


----------



## Gyrael

The numbers keep thinning...


----------



## Dragoon

Reporting in. Still rocking my 600T!

Btw Rec, how many times have you replaced the coolant in your build? Was your Phobya rad capped to the brim with debris when you cleaned it?...

I'm asking this because I spent two hours filling and emptying my phobya 400 when I got it until nothing more came out... and a few months after using it the GPU loop (red) turned to a murky purple... damn it.

My CPU loop (white) is still looking like new! (alphacool ftw >_<)


----------



## Darylrese

More pics of my 760T now I have installed some Akasa Vegas Lighting







Sorry for quality of picture, taken from my iPhone 6.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> More pics of my 760T now I have installed some Akasa Vegas Lighting


The build looks good, but holy balls that's really bright lighting... x) lol. Isn't that annoying while sitting almost right next to it?


----------



## Darylrese

It not as bright in real life lol There's 2 x Akasa Vegas LED Strips in there

My iPhone doesn't like the light lol


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> It not as bright in real life lol There's 2 x Akasa Vegas LED Strips in there
> 
> My iPhone doesn't like the light lol


Fair enough, as long as it doesn't annoy you


----------



## Darylrese

Nah man. Highly recommend the Akasa Vegas lights as case lights. Glad I didn't get 4 though lol. Just have one at the top and one at the bottom.

Going to put a white LED AF140 in the back and its done until I can afford my new GPU's


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nah man. Highly recommend the Akasa Vegas lights as case lights. Glad I didn't get 4 though lol. Just have one at the top and one at the bottom.
> 
> Going to put a white LED AF140 in the back and its done until I can afford my new GPU's


I have the NZXT Hue haha







might consider them for clients builds though


----------



## Darylrese

Yeh was thinking about those but decided to go for the VEGAS strips at the moment


----------



## TTheuns

As of two days ago I am the proud owner of a Corsair Graphite 230T in black with a window. (Sort of)
Sadly, upon arrival the sidepanels were dented, so now I am waiting for a new one to be sent to me...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I've got the nzxt sleeved led kit, nice light, but the connector is crap, it uses an expansion slot for the controller and if it's in screwed tight the lights don't work, strange thing.

I got a new game this weekend, Lichdom: Battle Mage, I like it (woot jennifer hale voice acting), but damn that game makes my pc hot, gpu temps go up to 60°c.
All other games max out @ 50°c after 2 hours. I also had to lower graphics to medium coz I had only 20fps on ultra high.


----------



## Gyrael

It is a Cryengine 3 game. Those tend to be pretty heavy.


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey guys,
I'm doing some maintenance and want to buy an EK top to go with my d5 pump. As Ive always bought bay res, which one would you guys recommend. How does the pump stay on btw?


----------



## Martyfish78

I received today


More in my build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1518415/build-log-another-ordinary-x99
don't be shy come visit,vote or subscribe


----------



## roflcopter159

I'm home for the weekend.... Is it bad that I've missed my set up so badly? I actually (0% exaggeration here) hugged my 600T before my family (though in all fairness, none of them are home).


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'm home for the weekend.... Is it bad that I've missed my set up so badly? I actually (0% exaggeration here) hugged my 600T before my family (though in all fairness, none of them are home).


Haha. I do that too, well I don't hug it but when I come home from a hard 12 hour shift I look at my PC with a massive smile and just sigh of relief lol.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Haha. I do that too, well I don't hug it but when I come home from a hard 12 hour shift I look at my PC with a massive smile and just sigh of relief lol.
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, it has been over 2 months since I've seen those wonderful leds light up
Click to expand...


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> The H220X would be great, but I've heard that not even Corsairs AIOs fit. I don't know yet what clearance I can expect, since I have yet to order the case and motherboard


To come back to this very quickly, I own the 230T now, and also a H105. I know my motherboard heatsink is 3cm high, (1.18 inches). I haven't checked it yet, want to wait with building untill I have my PSU in.

If everyone has tried fitting a H105 in the mean time, please show me! All I found is someone with a H105 and the fans outside of the case.


----------



## strojek

Hi all, i am fresh owner of 780t white case, i just found out that my EK Dual Bay D5 Reservoar doesnt fit in, problem is that 5,25 slot rails are little bit long (few mm) so they cant get in BayRes cutouts. My question is wich tool should i use to reduce the rails of the bay slot?


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strojek*
> 
> Hi all, i am fresh owner of 780t white case, i just found out that my EK Dual Bay D5 Reservoar doesnt fit in, problem is that 5,25 slot rails are little bit long (few mm) so they cant get in BayRes cutouts. My question is wich tool should i use to reduce the rails of the bay slot?


Use needle nose pliers to bend them down flush


----------



## sgtgates

Hey all, just started a build log for the progress on my 380t! Subscribe and enjoy! Ask questions if you have them. Here is the linky,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1520829/c17-engine-pw-2000-f117-pw-corsair-380t-mod-and-build-log-by-sgtgates


----------



## hoodninja89

how did you get the fans to stay on the gpus like that?


----------



## hoodninja89

how did you get those fans to stay on the gpu?


----------



## Nark96

Updated pics with NZXT Hue installed:



More pics here:


http://imgur.com/bm3a0


Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Updated pics with NZXT Hue installed:
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bm3a0
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think


OMG MAN, SO SEXY

well done there, I didn't know about this NZXT hue. Might purchase one myself







but the stock fans are red-colored, and I have just purchased two Aerocool Dead Silence 140mm RED fans to be placed below the top radiator in my case. So I'm not sure it would be really nice with this hue (say i want to make all the light blue, I would still have the red LEDs on those 4 fans







).

Anyway, good job







your case looks really cool









I was wondering: is it possible to connect more than 3-4 fans to the fan controller included in the case, using a splitter cable? My plan is to connect ALL the case fans (2x front, 4x radiator, 1x back) to the front button in order to have the whole case work in IDLE and FULL LOAD setting. Is this possible somehow? Should I just purchase one or two cable splitters and then connect similar fans to one of the fan conroller connector? i dont' like rheobuses and software tweaking is not the best option. Having all the fans controlled by that button on top of my case would simply be GREAT.

Any ideas?? Just found this thread, I'm about to read a few pages to see if anything interesting comes up









edit: OK THEN, I COULDN'T RESIST AND BOUGHT ONE OF THESE NZXT HUE. I will work out a solution for the red fans. I could just sell them and buy some LED-less fans and that's it







can't wait to try it out!!!!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> OMG MAN, SO SEXY
> 
> well done there, I didn't know about this NZXT hue. Might purchase one myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the stock fans are red-colored, and I have just purchased two Aerocool Dead Silence 140mm RED fans to be placed below the top radiator in my case. So I'm not sure it would be really nice with this hue (say i want to make all the light blue, I would still have the red LEDs on those 4 fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Anyway, good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your case looks really cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering: is it possible to connect more than 3-4 fans to the fan controller included in the case, using a splitter cable? My plan is to connect ALL the case fans (2x front, 4x radiator, 1x back) to the front button in order to have the whole case work in IDLE and FULL LOAD setting. Is this possible somehow? Should I just purchase one or two cable splitters and then connect similar fans to one of the fan conroller connector? i dont' like rheobuses and software tweaking is not the best option. Having all the fans controlled by that button on top of my case would simply be GREAT.
> Any ideas?? Just found this thread, I'm about to read a few pages to see if anything interesting comes up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: OK THEN, I COULDN'T RESIST AND BOUGHT ONE OF THESE NZXT HUE. I will work out a solution for the red fans. I could just sell them and buy some LED-less fans and that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to try it out!!!!


Thanks dude! much appreciated







oh and well you could simply just cut the LED wire on the fans...


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Thanks dude! much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and well you could simply just cut the LED wire on the fans...


Right, I was thinking of doing so - but then what if i want the LEDs back on someday?







It wouldn't look really clean with some tape over the wires at the point where I cut them apart lol.
Anyway, can't wait to see these lights on









Do you have any idea if I can connect all the fans to the fan controller included in the case? (more than 4 I mean?)


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Right, I was thinking of doing so - but then what if i want the LEDs back on someday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't look really clean with some tape over the wires at the point where I cut them apart lol.
> Anyway, can't wait to see these lights on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea if I can connect all the fans to the fan controller included in the case? (more than 4 I mean?)


Ahhhh good point hehe and yes, you can connect up to 4, three/four pin fan connectors


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Ahhhh good point hehe and yes, you can connect up to 4, three/four pin fan connectors


My point is: can I connect a fan splitter to one of those 4 3-4 pin connectors, in order to extend the maximum number of fans connected to the case's fan controller button? I am looking at one of these PWM splitter cables, I wonder if they would work connected to the fan controller. If yes, being able to control ALL the fans inside the case with one button (low/high RPM)would be awesome


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> My point is: can I connect a fan splitter to one of those 4 3-4 pin connectors, in order to extend the maximum number of fans connected to the case's fan controller button? I am looking at one of these PWM splitter cables, I wonder if they would work connected to the fan controller. If yes, being able to control ALL the fans inside the case with one button (low/high RPM)would be awesome


Hmmm I'm not sure about that, but it could possibly work hehe, may as well try it and let everyone else know







I've only got 3 fans connected to mine


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Hmmm I'm not sure about that, but it could possibly work hehe, may as well try it and let everyone else know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only got 3 fans connected to mine


Oh ok, yeah will have a look around in some stores and see if I can grab one of those cables. For the moment, I just can't wait to receive the additional fans and this NZXT HUE. Lol


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Oh ok, yeah will have a look around in some stores and see if I can grab one of those cables. For the moment, I just can't wait to receive the additional fans and this NZXT HUE. Lol


haha, nice!







looking forward to seeing your finished build


----------



## magnisium

Hello all,
I am now a proud owner of a Graphite 380t in white. I wanted to go for a powerful mini-itx build to make transporting my computer to and from college easier. All I can say is that I am absolutely loving the case!

Anyway, what are your opinions on the stock case fans corsair uses? They're pretty quiet, but don't seem to move much air.


----------



## VSG

Do you have them on full speed? They are good enough I though- not too loud either given they are stock fans and the LEDs are a nice touch.


----------



## magnisium

I would crank them up and the front 140mm is fine, but the rear 120mm seemed to do very little. I picked up a noctua nf-s12 half out of curiosity. The amount of air the noctua pushes is incredible compared to the stock. I immediately noticed a temperature drop (my graphics card was running hot).


----------



## VSG

Weird, I know it's hard to quantify airflow without an anemometer (which I happen to have here) and the exhaust was just fine in this case compared to the inlet (which you say was ok for you). A bad fan maybe?


----------



## magnisium

Yeah I'm not taking the most scientific approach here, just going with what i could feel. No harm done in getting a nicer aftermarket fan though.


----------



## VSG

As long as you are happy, that's all that should matter


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> OMG MAN, SO SEXY
> 
> edit: OK THEN, I COULDN'T RESIST AND BOUGHT ONE OF THESE NZXT HUE. I will work out a solution for the red fans. I could just sell them and buy some LED-less fans and that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to try it out!!!!


The sewwt thing about the Hue is that, if you push the dials in they will start the LEDs flashing in patterns which you can speed up, or change the colour of. Overall it's a pretty sweet LED controller.

Here's a video I posted a while back of the Hue and the Casino fans in action:






The best bit is at about 2:15. Sorry for putting my thumb over the microphone hole on my camera. I keep doing that for some reason.....


----------



## VivsNero

I got myself a graphite 780t....finally a member eh?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VivsNero*
> 
> I got myself a graphite 780t....finally a member eh?


So it would seem! Make sure to post some pictures too


----------



## Obyboby

Today I received my NZXT Hue LED strip. Whoa, it's so cooooooooooooool xDDDDDDD I'm going to spend the whole night just switching color modes LOL


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Today I received my NZXT Hue LED strip. Whoa, it's so cooooooooooooool xDDDDDDD I'm going to spend the whole night just switching color modes LOL


I've found that with mine it is kind of a cool thing to show off to friends/family that know nothing about computers.

Me: "Yeah I have these specs and this performance blah blah blah"
Them: "That's..... cool?"
Me: *presses buttons on the Hue*
Them: "That's amazing! Do it again!"

But I still think I may ditch them for just plain white leds. I only really leave the hue on white nowadays anyway. Plus white from white leds looks better than white from red blue and green leds.


----------



## bigporl

Blue Sleeved cables should be here this week so definitely going with a blue black and silver theme.


----------



## VivsNero

So I had Corsair H100i to install in my case and i had trouble with the pipes when I installed the radiator on top, so instead in settled by installing fans on top instead of radiator.


And the Interior of the case look like following without the GPU Power Cables:


Only Issue i have with the case is that on every power on the case fans are spinning on max. speed.(Not a biggie at all)
Also trust me, the case is HUGE!!


----------



## VivsNero

Any suggestions for lighting effects in the case?
I'm planning to use 2 cathode tubes (White) and sleeved cables in future.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I've found that with mine it is kind of a cool thing to show off to friends/family that know nothing about computers.
> 
> Me: "Yeah I have these specs and this performance blah blah blah"
> Them: "That's..... cool?"
> Me: *presses buttons on the Hue*
> Them: "That's amazing! Do it again!"
> 
> But I still think I may ditch them for just plain white leds. I only really leave the hue on white nowadays anyway. Plus white from white leds looks better than white from red blue and green leds.


Yea, white lights on this hue kinda look like blue-ish white.. but I don't mind, they still give a nice effect.
And yeah, most of the combinations are used to show off to someone who doesn't know much about computers xD Still, I like switching colors and mixing them to match the other components in my case.

I am now waiting for the radiator fans to be delivered (bought them ON SUNDAY from this shop that hasn't shipped yet as of today, oh god why) and then I will be thinking of the best color combination for my rig
















The flashing or color cycling modes are certainly something I'm never going to use xD


----------



## Darylrese

I thought about the HUE, but I went for the Akasa VEGAS LED strips in the end and oh boy its bright! Not as bright as the picture makes it out to be but still bright!


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I thought about the HUE, but I went for the Akasa VEGAS LED strips in the end and oh boy its bright! Not as bright as the picture makes it out to be but still bright!


How do you control them? Did you get a controller as in the NZXT hue?? They look nice!


----------



## Darylrese

Nope, they plug straight into a molex and can be daisy chained together if you buy more than one to make longer strips.

You cant control the brightness out of the box but no doubt if you got a molex to 3 pin adaptor or something you could control the voltage to them to adjust brightness.

In real life, its actually a very nice brightness, two is enough to light up the whole case.


----------



## andy72184

I hate to say it but you got ripped off, 2100bucks for your rig ***?
Sorry but it's all obsolete now, hopefully you didn't actually pay that much for it, or did you?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy72184*
> 
> I hate to say it but you got ripped off, 2100bucks for your rig ***?
> Sorry but it's all obsolete now, hopefully you didn't actually pay that much for it, or did you?


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Who are you talking to?


I was wondering the same thing. $2100 isn't all that much depending on what he's including.

For me, some parts were bought last xmas, and some a year or two ago, but overall:

Motherboard and CPU - $500
16GB RAM - $189
Case - $170, Windowed side panel - $25
2 x Video Cards - $720
27" 120Hx Samsung monitor - $630
27" ASUS monitor - $250
SSD #1 - $150
SSD #2 - $125
Hard Drive - $90
LED controller, a few fans, 2.5" hot swap dual hard drive bay, Fan Controller , odds and ends - $200
PSU - $150
H100 - $100
Mouse - $200
Keyboard $300
External USB 3.0 hard drive and caddy - $150
4.0 Logitech speakers - $60

That's a lot more than $2100 (Canadian dollars), even without the monitors. Hell, my mousepad cost $30.
Of course, some of these prices have come down now...for example my mouse was $200 cdn when I purchased it, but now you can get one for $139.


----------



## roflcopter159

Honestly he could be talking to anyone in here. I don't think any of us have ultra recent (read: still up to date) machines.

I mean, I listed what I payed for everything in my build on the my rigs page, but most of it was a couple years ago and I included my audio equipment in the page as well.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Honestly he could be talking to anyone in here. I don't think any of us have ultra recent (read: still up to date) machines.
> 
> I mean, I listed what I payed for everything in my build on the my rigs page, but most of it was a couple years ago and I included my audio equipment in the page as well.


He's probably just a troll lol


----------



## bigporl

Bagged myself an Ek waterblock for my "obsolete" gtx 780 sc acx, £32 will see if its a bargain though as its b grade stock from overclockers.


----------



## VSG

lol if I start to count costs of the things going in the TX10-D, I wonder what that guy would have to say.


----------



## Obyboby

Aerocool Dead Silence received today









http://www.imagebam.com/image/c2c1fd361357462 http://www.imagebam.com/image/210209361357493 http://www.imagebam.com/image/6e8469361357536 http://www.imagebam.com/image/2d791f361357588

Looking good with red lighthing


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Aerocool Dead Silence received today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/c2c1fd361357462 http://www.imagebam.com/image/210209361357493 http://www.imagebam.com/image/6e8469361357536 http://www.imagebam.com/image/2d791f361357588
> 
> Looking good with red lighthing


----------



## Nicoleef

Do you have more pics of your build, i'm still deciding on which one, the 760T or 780T


----------



## exile157

My Complete 760T Setup!








http://s387.photobucket.com/user/sgmexilelrrp/media/1_zpsfd74e8a2.jpg.html
http://s387.photobucket.com/user/sgmexilelrrp/media/2_zps23e46f73.jpg.html
http://s387.photobucket.com/user/sgmexilelrrp/media/3_zps204e8f90.jpg.html
http://s387.photobucket.com/user/sgmexilelrrp/media/photo0-0_zpsfe634b3c.jpg.html


----------



## Obyboby

I don't know why those pics are so small: I've just noticed it now







looks like Imagebam is not supported on this board?


----------



## Recr3ational

Guys,
I need to buy a tube res,
I don't want to spend £50 on EK or XSPC.
Anyone used alpha cool's res?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I don't know why those pics are so small: I've just noticed it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like Imagebam is not supported on this board?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good. Those fans go great with your rig. Nice job.


----------



## swiftypoison

Looking to buy to a 760T pretty soon, but I have a question. I have a GTX 770 Classy and I fold 24/7 in my current Define R4. Temps usually go up to 85-90c when i have the case closed, but i am forced to take off the panel to avoid some permanent damage. Will I be running into this same issue with a 760T? In other words, will it be able to dissipate heat better than a R4?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Looking to buy to a 760T pretty soon, but I have a question. I have a GTX 770 Classy and I fold 24/7 in my current Define R4. Temps usually go up to 85-90c when i have the case closed, but i am forced to take off the panel to avoid some permanent damage. Will I be running into this same issue with a 760T? In other words, will it be able to dissipate heat better than a R4?


In theory, it should dissipate heat way better, although this depends on your system configuration i.e. number of fans, push/pull/negative/positive pressure etc.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Looking to buy to a 760T pretty soon, but I have a question. I have a GTX 770 Classy and I fold 24/7 in my current Define R4. Temps usually go up to 85-90c when i have the case closed, but i am forced to take off the panel to avoid some permanent damage. Will I be running into this same issue with a 760T? In other words, will it be able to dissipate heat better than a R4?


Yeah, what he said ^


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Honestly he could be talking to anyone in here. I don't think any of us have ultra recent (read: still up to date) machines.
> 
> I mean, I listed what I payed for everything in my build on the my rigs page, but most of it was a couple years ago and I included my audio equipment in the page as well.


Indeed, if I add all my stuff, including the wc-parts. Very expensive but totally worth it! Can't wait to upgrade next year.

Mouse question

Current: Corsair m95 => good mouse but a tad on the heavy side (for me)

I'm thinking of getting a new one, the Roccat Kone XTD or the Roccat Tyon, suggestion? Also which mouse pad


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Indeed, if I add all my stuff, including the wc-parts. Very expensive but totally worth it! Can't wait to upgrade next year.
> 
> Mouse question
> 
> Current: Corsair m95 => good mouse but a tad on the heavy side (for me)
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a new one, the Roccat Kone XTD or the Roccat Tyon, suggestion? Also which mouse pad


It's depends what you need in a mouse. I went through 5 mice before being happy with a Razer Deathadder 2012 edition. If you ask around the mouse thread they're usually have good recommendations.

Same with mouse mats. QCK heavy is my go to mouse mat, cheap and large.

Are you into soft or hard mats?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Logitech G502 Proteus Core imo


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> It's depends what you need in a mouse. I went through 5 mice before being happy with a Razer Deathadder 2012 edition. If you ask around the mouse thread they're usually have good recommendations.
> 
> Same with mouse mats. QCK heavy is my go to mouse mat, cheap and large.
> 
> Are you into soft or hard mats?


QCK line is a nice set of mousepads.

Good pull on the DA 2012. I like it a lot better than the 2013 model.

My wife uses the DA2013 for work, I use a MX518 at the office, DA 2012 when I work from home and for my pc I use a Zowie EC2Evo.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Scored a H100i in a trade deal yesterday and I can't decide on to stay with my H80i or try out the H100i. My 3770k @ 4.2ghz idles around 32 and loads on 3dmark at about 58c. No complaints on its performance at all but I like the way the H100i would mount to the top of my 600T better. Although I picked up the 2nd hydro for my i7-860 build to update my media pc and haven't decided on the case I'm going to use which might not have as much flexibility as the 600T.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Scored a H100i in a trade deal yesterday and I can't decide on to stay with my H80i or try out the H100i. My 3770k @ 4.2ghz idles around 32 and loads on 3dmark at about 58c. No complaints on its performance at all but I like the way the H100i would mount to the top of my 600T better. Although I picked up the 2nd hydro for my i7-860 build to update my media pc and haven't decided on the case I'm going to use which might not have as much flexibility as the 600T.


I would never pay for one but if you got it, go for it.


----------



## zefs

Could anyone with a GTX 780 (non reference) and Corsair 380T give me some temps on full load? I currently have a 650D case but would like to move to a mini itx for my next setup.


----------



## Obyboby

Ordered myself one of these:



Should be here by tomorrow. Hopefully I can finally manage to easily keep my computer quiet during normal use. The LCD looks cool too


----------



## Obyboby

Guys, do you have ANY idea how to connect temperature sensors on the motherboard?



This cable came with the Lamptron fan controller, but I'm trying to figure out how to use it. Obviously the black, 2 pin connector goes into the rheobus - but what about the orange sensor?? Don't tell my I should tape it on to the motherboard :O


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Guys, do you have ANY idea how to connect temperature sensors on the motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> This cable came with the Lamptron fan controller, but I'm trying to figure out how to use it. Obviously the black, 2 pin connector goes into the rheobus - but what about the orange sensor?? Don't tell my I should tape it on to the motherboard :O


Tape the wire near a component. I had a temp sensor to measure the temp of the case ambient temp by taping the wire (not the orange probe) in the middle of my case.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Tape the wire near a component. I had a temp sensor to measure the temp of the case ambient temp by taping the wire (not the orange probe) in the middle of my case.


Omg. Thanks man, but I don't like the idea of having some tape around in my case. Will see if i can find a nicer solution


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Omg. Thanks man, but I don't like the idea of having some tape around in my case. Will see if i can find a nicer solution


You obviously don't need to use tape. Just have it near something you want to measure the temp off.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You obviously don't need to use tape. Just have it near something you want to measure the temp off.


Yeah, tape is just a solution to fix the sensor somewhere around the case. Thanks xD


----------



## Merranza

Hi,

I'm leaning toward purchasing a 780t. I've been debating between the 760t and the 780t but I personally prefer the 780t for airflow and cosmetic reasons.

My only concern is the max gpu length offered by the 780t vs the 760t. I own a Gigabyte 980 gtx and I know it will fit in the 780t (312mm length for the card and the 780t offers 355mm). I'm more concerned about future proofing here. 43mm left is like an inch and a half of room which is really small. 760t has 450mm length cpu which is almost 3 inches more. Any chance they come up with longer cards in the future and this becomes a problem?

Any input is very appreciated and I thank you in advance


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm leaning toward purchasing a 780t. I've been debating between the 760t and the 780t but I personally prefer the 780t for airflow and cosmetic reasons.
> 
> My only concern is the max gpu length offered by the 780t vs the 760t. I own a Gigabyte 980 gtx and I know it will fit in the 780t (312mm length for the card and the 780t offers 355mm). I'm more concerned about future proofing here. 43mm left is like an inch and a half of room which is really small. 760t has 450mm length cpu which is almost 3 inches more. Any chance they come up with longer cards in the future and this becomes a problem?
> 
> Any input is very appreciated and I thank you in advance


I highly doubt it. Maybe a dual gpu card of some kind might be longer but cards these days are pretty massive as it is.


----------



## Merranza

Hello Recr3ational,

That's pretty much my line of thought also. I know reference card will probably not reach such a length. I'm more concerned about those non reference card when they add the coolers/fans and such.

That 355mm is probably with the hdd cages right?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Hello Recr3ational,
> 
> That's pretty much my line of thought also. I know reference card will probably not reach such a length. I'm more concerned about those non reference card when they add the coolers/fans and such.
> 
> That 355mm is probably with the hdd cages right?


Yes I think so. Plus the 780T is a full tower, removing the hdd bay will be enough room for a LONG time. If you want space i would go with the 780T.

I'll just sit here with my 600T


----------



## roflcopter159

Yeah, I can't see any single gpu cards every being too long to fit in a full tower case.


----------



## Merranza

Yeah. Would probably be a bad marketing shot also because a lot of people wouldn't be able to fit those cards in their cases.

Alright, 780t it is then


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Scored a H100i in a trade deal yesterday and I can't decide on to stay with my H80i or try out the H100i. My 3770k @ 4.2ghz idles around 32 and loads on 3dmark at about 58c. No complaints on its performance at all but I like the way the H100i would mount to the top of my 600T better. Although I picked up the 2nd hydro for my i7-860 build to update my media pc and haven't decided on the case I'm going to use which might not have as much flexibility as the 600T.


Maybe you should pick up one of t he new brackets Corsair is selling and use the H80 on your GPU while using the H100 on your CPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Guys, do you have ANY idea how to connect temperature sensors on the motherboard?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cable came with the Lamptron fan controller, but I'm trying to figure out how to use it. Obviously the black, 2 pin connector goes into the rheobus - but what about the orange sensor?? Don't tell my I should tape it on to the motherboard :O


You tape the sensor to the item you want to keep tabs on. For example, I have one taped to the top of a hard drive, another one is taped to the case behind the intake fan (the sensor is dangling in the fan airflow for an ambient temp reading), two more are stuffed into an opening in the cooling assembly of my video cards (it's amazing how accurate these are compared to the sensor on the cards). The video card sensors do lag behind the sensors on the cards, but when the temp settles (say, when you're gaming), they often agree within a few degrees.

As for your motherboard, it should have it's own built-in sensors. You can only display them on your monitor though, usually using the software that came with the motherboards.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Maybe you should pick up one of t he new brackets Corsair is selling and use the H80 on your GPU while using the H100 on your CPU?
> You tape the sensor to the item you want to keep tabs on. For example, I have one taped to the top of a hard drive, another one is taped to the case behind the intake fan (the sensor is dangling in the fan airflow for an ambient temp reading), two more are stuffed into an opening in the cooling assembly of my video cards (it's amazing how accurate these are compared to the sensor on the cards). The video card sensors do lag behind the sensors on the cards, but when the temp settles (say, when you're gaming), they often agree within a few degrees.
> 
> As for your motherboard, it should have it's own built-in sensors. You can only display them on your monitor though, usually using the software that came with the motherboards.


My old ASRock doesn't have such software (maybe I just haven't installed it lol) but I will be swapping out motherboard and CPU within a week so that doesn't matter







as for the sensors, once I have finished my rig, I will be taping them somewhere around the case, nicely, so that I can make a good use of those temp readings









Can't wait to finish off my build







I have a Gigabyte Z97X-G1 Gaming WiFi BK here and an i7 4790k is coming next week


----------



## craige

Here are the pics of my 760T-


Posted full set of pics on the dedicated 760T Thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1472083/corsair-760t-owners-club/910


----------



## MrPT

A little work to improve lights


----------



## dyiddo

Hi guys ... first time poster here.

I'm building my first pc and I got the 600t in white for it.
And after looking through this thread, I really want to do some modding myself too!

And first of all ... look at this peach of simplicity (regarding the ssd mod and that backplate on which the ssd is) ... how the heck do I do that?!!!



I asked the guy who posted the image, but no reply for 2 months ... so I hope someone else can help me out here.
I really want to add that. So what exactly is that back plate made up, and how do I put the ssd on it? Also what it the cool looking rubber edge for the ssd cable hole?

Other than that, for now ... I've been hearing mixed reviews for replacing the stock 200mm led fan (in the front).
So has anybody replaced it? And with what? Any feedback please? Anybody replace with bitfenix spectre pro?

Thanks ... I really hope someone can help me out! Will upload pics soon.


----------



## TTheuns

So my 230T build is coming along nicely, all I have to do is get the H105 installed, which wouldn't fit because of my RAM modules. So I asked my father to make me some custom brackets. Turns out he conpletely ignored the measurements I gave him, and they were too short. So today we'll have to try again. But here is a pic of what it looks like now:


Cable management is a PITA with the EVGA wires, they're so stiff.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyiddo*
> 
> Hi guys ... first time poster here.
> 
> I'm building my first pc and I got the 600t in white for it.
> And after looking through this thread, I really want to do some modding myself too!
> 
> And first of all ... look at this peach of simplicity (regarding the ssd mod and that backplate on which the ssd is) ... how the heck do I do that?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the guy who posted the image, but no reply for 2 months ... so I hope someone else can help me out here.
> I really want to add that. So what exactly is that back plate made up, and how do I put the ssd on it? Also what it the cool looking rubber edge for the ssd cable hole?
> 
> Other than that, for now ... I've been hearing mixed reviews for replacing the stock 200mm led fan (in the front).
> So has anybody replaced it? And with what? Any feedback please? Anybody replace with bitfenix spectre pro?
> 
> Thanks ... I really hope someone can help me out! Will upload pics soon.


By the looks of it. He either used acrylic or some kind of board to make the panel. Made a hole for the cables and used rubber grommets to hide the cables.

Changing the 200 fan are easy. Just take the front panel off and unscrew the fan.

I have used bitfenix prodigy, and cooler master megaflow. I think nzxt might fit too.


----------



## dyiddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> By the looks of it. He either used acrylic or some kind of board to make the panel. Made a hole for the cables and used rubber grommets to hide the cables.
> 
> Changing the 200 fan are easy. Just take the front panel off and unscrew the fan.
> 
> I have used bitfenix prodigy, and cooler master megaflow. I think nzxt might fit too.


Thanks for the reply!

Yeah the panel looks the trickiest part. I love that it matches perfectly. 2 questions about it: Can you guess what type of bard iut is? It has to be something really skinny ... maybe cardboard? And second, you mention acrylic. Pardon my ignorance, but isn't acrylic like glass (or plexi-glass per-se)? This look all solid dark and opaque.

Oh and thanks for the rubber grommets suggestions!

Btw, I saw people also use something called carbon vinyl ... mainly to cover up that whole side (and some to cover up the psu). What exactly is that?

And finally, about those fans suggestions? Are they better than the stock corsair 200mm ... like in terms of noise and airflow?

Thanks for all ya help, bud!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyiddo*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Yeah the panel looks the trickiest part. I love that it matches perfectly. 2 questions about it: Can you guess what type of bard iut is? It has to be something really skinny ... maybe cardboard? And second, you mention acrylic. Pardon my ignorance, but isn't acrylic like glass (or plexi-glass per-se)? This look all solid dark and opaque.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the rubber grommets suggestions!
> 
> Btw, I saw people also use something called carbon vinyl ... mainly to cover up that whole side (and some to cover up the psu). What exactly is that?
> 
> And finally, about those fans suggestions? Are they better than the stock corsair 200mm ... like in terms of noise and airflow?
> 
> Thanks for all ya help, bud!


Yes you can get different variants of acrylic (plexiglass) you can get different colours, it can be transparent, opaque or frosted.

Also he could of either painted it or covered it using vinyl wrap.

Like you said you've seen people carbon vinyl. People (like me) dislike the looks of cables and the PSU so we make things that are called PSU Shroud, psu cover or mid plates. They're all basically the same thing.

I tend to use acrylic as its cheap and easy to bend. Others use aluminium or sheet metals.
It has the carbon fibre look because it is covered with vinyl.

If you want to see more, I have a build log ( in my signature) where I cut, bend and painted acrylic.

Now with the fans. Best fans I think is the megaflows. It's quiet and has decent airflow. So i would highly recommend it above the ones I mentioned. It's a bit plain but it does the job.


----------



## TTheuns

The H105 mounting project was a succes and I am now the first person with a H105 mounted inside a 230T. Too bad the system won't post


----------



## dyiddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yes you can get different variants of acrylic (plexiglass) you can get different colours, it can be transparent, opaque or frosted.
> 
> Also he could of either painted it or covered it using vinyl wrap.
> 
> Like you said you've seen people carbon vinyl. People (like me) dislike the looks of cables and the PSU so we make things that are called PSU Shroud, psu cover or mid plates. They're all basically the same thing.
> 
> I tend to use acrylic as its cheap and easy to bend. Others use aluminium or sheet metals.
> It has the carbon fibre look because it is covered with vinyl.
> 
> If you want to see more, I have a build log ( in my signature) where I cut, bend and painted acrylic.
> 
> Now with the fans. Best fans I think is the megaflows. It's quiet and has decent airflow. So i would highly recommend it above the ones I mentioned. It's a bit plain but it does the job.


Cool ... I'll see what I can get my hands on and will try some things out.
And btw, brilliant job on your Project Carbon ... it looks fantastic!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyiddo*
> 
> Cool ... I'll see what I can get my hands on and will try some things out.
> And btw, brilliant job on your Project Carbon ... it looks fantastic!


Thanks mate. Hope I helped, shove a picture up when you're done


----------



## bigporl

My little collection so far gpu block, cpu block and psu shroud.


PSU shroud on its own.



Going to spray the shroud in black but if anyone has any ideas they are more than welcome. I have thought about blue or a blue trim. Also thought about stickers the same as the PSU but maybe thats a bit tacky.


----------



## bleachwave

can someone actually own a 780t kind enough give me dimensions measured in real world? because i'm getting different information on corsair.com
which one is correct? H x W x L 602mm x 288mm x 637mm or
670mm x 332mm x 689mm
i need to know if it could fit in my desk , thank you in advance


----------



## Grapheneburst

This is my Orange 230T with an H100i installed in it.

I used a couple of pieces of plumbers strip to offset the radiator, I also had to detach the ram fins so the fans would clear. I found that case screws would thread into the smaller holes of the strip.
An H105 would also fit this way, but I doubt a 280mm rad would fit unless the drive bays were torn out and it was mounted in the front.






The case is the stock Rebel Orange, I'm not sure what happened to the color in the photos.









Specs:

I7 2700k @ 4.7
Biostar TZ77XE4
16GB GSKILL Trident
256GB Samsung Evo SSD
2TB Seagate HDD
2x 1TB Seagate HDD Raid 0
SB XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro
Zotac GTX 770 AMP!
EVGA GTX 770 OC
Corsair 850 TX2
Corsair H100i

I love the looks of this case. My only 2 issues are:
1) The lack of space for a 240mm radiator with *fans attached.
2) I really wish there were rubber grommets to make the cabling look neater.

If anyone is interested I could pull the radiator off and show in greater detail how it's mounted.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> The H105 mounting project was a succes and I am now the first person with a H105 mounted inside a 230T. Too bad the system won't post


Ouch. That sucks. It was coming along nicely too. Let us know how it goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> My little collection so far gpu block, cpu block and psu shroud.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU shroud on its own.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to spray the shroud in black but if anyone has any ideas they are more than welcome. I have thought about blue or a blue trim. Also thought about stickers the same as the PSU but maybe thats a bit tacky.


Which case are you using? I painted the backplate/port plate for my first main board inside a graphite 600T and used Honda Pearl Graphite spray paint. It really matched the colour of the case pretty well, much better than black.


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Ouch. That sucks. It was coming along nicely too. Let us know how it goes.
> Which case are you using? I painted the backplate/port plate for my first main board inside a graphite 600T and used Honda Pearl Graphite spray paint. It really matched the colour of the case pretty well, much better than black.


I have a silver 600T do you think that colour would match my build its pretty much all black inside but from the blue braided cables i also plan to add pastel blue to my loop when i install it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> I have a silver 600T do you think that colour would match my build its pretty much all black inside but from the blue braided cables i also plan to add pastel blue to my loop when i install it.


No, I don't think the graphite pearl would match a silver case. I would so with silver, black or the pastel blue.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleachwave*
> 
> can someone actually own a 780t kind enough give me dimensions measured in real world? because i'm getting different information on corsair.com
> which one is correct? H x W x L 602mm x 288mm x 637mm or
> 670mm x 332mm x 689mm
> i need to know if it could fit in my desk , thank you in advance


The correct dimensions are (real world):

(L x W x H) - 637 x 288 x 602


----------



## bigporl

Something arrived today. Can you tell what it is yet?


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> No, I don't think the graphite pearl would match a silver case. I would so with silver, black or the pastel blue.


Think i'll go black then as what with the cables and water i don't want to over do the blue.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> Something arrived today. Can you tell what it is yet?


150ml multi port z res, bitspower. Nice, using one right now!


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> 150ml multi port z res, bitspower. Nice, using one right now!


Congratulations. And here she is,


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> Something arrived today. Can you tell what it is yet?


A box?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> Congratulations. And here she is,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Doh!


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, it's really slowed down here. Everyone working hard in school or something?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Wow, it's really slowed down here. Everyone working hard in school or something?


I actually am *sigh* uni is a pain in the ass







lol


----------



## roflcopter159

Yeah... Without having my desktop to screw around with, I don't toy with ideas of how to change it up as frequently as I used to.


----------



## Recr3ational

I just moved house, so I'm a tad slow. But my 600t is having a massive update soon.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Corsair 230T or NZXT 340 ?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Corsair 230T or NZXT 340 ?


340, without a doubt


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> 340, without a doubt


Can you tell me the reasons ? The 1 i see it's the psu cover but i dont like HDD cage without fan.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Corsair 230T or NZXT 340 ?


If you can get pass the easily scratch matte surface, go for the s340


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Can you tell me the reasons ? The 1 i see it's the psu cover but i dont like HDD cage without fan.


Build quality, cable management, asthetics, room for 280 rad custom or aio such as kracken x61, hdds will be fine


----------



## roflcopter159

What are you planning on updating rec?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> What are you planning on updating rec?


Mostly aesthetic, not 100% happy. Also added a 360 rad. A few things that I want to keep as a surprise. Changed the CPU block, pump and res too. I'll have it done either next week or the one after. Cash is tight at the moment.


----------



## Hikaru12

Does anyone know where to buy the yellow 380T? I've been looking for one for ages and Corsair doesn't sell direct. Why even advertise that color if none of the retailers carry it?


----------



## VSG

From the yellow sample that I have, I can tell you it isn't easy to get it right every where. They did it so everything "ages" at the same time color wise if you know what I mean, so I am hopeful they can still get this color from a reliable manufacturer and implement properly


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> From the yellow sample that I have, I can tell you it isn't easy to get it right every where. They did it so everything "ages" at the same time color wise if you know what I mean, so I am hopeful they can still get this color from a reliable manufacturer and implement properly


That's a shame. It's easily the best looking one. The white one is a close second.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Can you tell me the reasons ? The 1 i see it's the psu cover but i dont like HDD cage without fan.


Build quality, c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> That's a shame. It's easily the best looking one. The white one is a close second.


Just paint it ?


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Build quality, c
> Just paint it ?


How easy it to remove the plastic bezel? I seen a thread somewhere talking about how easy it is to pull off but wasn't quite sure what was involved.


----------



## VSG

Shameless link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510189/my-review-of-the-corsair-graphite-380t/0_50

I'll be updating it in a bit, especially the cooling part. A few CPU coolers enroute to me now.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Shameless link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510189/my-review-of-the-corsair-graphite-380t/0_50
> 
> I'll be updating it in a bit, especially the cooling part. A few CPU coolers enroute to me now.


Thanks buddy, repping you for sure. I will have to color mines gold now to match my ASUS board.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Corsair 230T or NZXT 340 ?


If you don't mind not having any optical drive bays, then the NZXT case is the way to go. If you need the 5 1/4" bays, then the Corsair is the way to go.


----------



## roflcopter159

Speaking of drive bays, I just emptied mine out. Took out the optical drive and the hue and I plan to replace the hue with two white darkside strips within a month or two. I need to cut up the bay covers to match the other two I had in there but I'm just not sure how motivated I am about doing that.


----------



## craige

I got a question regarding the *inbuilt 2 speed fan controller* on the 760T: Everytime I restart my PC, all the fans connected to the case controller defaults to run at slow speed and I have to press the button to make it run at higher speed. Anyway I can make them run at full speed everytime 24/7? Also, require suggestion on how to monitor the fans speed as they are connected to the controller of the case.

PS: You can check the default low speed by LED intensity of the fan connected.. it will get brighter when fan speed button pressed. Please inform if such thing is happening with your case as well OR I got a defective one.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I got a question regarding the *inbuilt 2 speed fan controller* on the 760T: Everytime I restart my PC, all the fans connected to the case controller defaults to run at slow speed and I have to press the button to make it run at higher speed. Anyway I can make them run at full speed everytime 24/7? Also, require suggestion on how to monitor the fans speed as they are connected to the controller of the case.
> 
> PS: You can check the default low speed by LED intensity of the fan connected.. it will get brighter when fan speed button pressed. Please inform if such thing is happening with your case as well OR I got a defective one.


The only way to make the fans run at full speed 24/7 would be to connect them to either a molex connector or 3 pin connector on your motherboard. The 2 speed fan controller has a silent and performance mode. When the machine is turned on, the controller default is set to silent mode, if you require the fans to ramp up more, then hit the button and the fans will increase in speed/rpm.
As to the LED intensity when silent/performance is set that is normal. Mine does that too







so dw about it, it's perfectly normal


----------



## Obyboby

Nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> Something arrived today. Can you tell what it is yet?


A radiator??


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Nice
> A radiator??


No there next. Its a bitspower 150mm tube reservior.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> No there next. Its a bitspower 150mm tube reservior.


WOW. Keep us up to date with photos


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> WOW. Keep us up to date with photos


Will do and if you go back a few pages theres a few of the other parts i already have. Also have a d5 vario with ek xtop on the way. For the meantime heres a pic of my rig on air before the modifications. Sorry for the phone quality pics.


----------



## Obyboby

Looking good man, can't wait to see it liquided









In the meantime, here's a pic of mine, even though it's still in progress.. Going to finish soon hopefully


----------



## Nark96

Haven't posted here in a while




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











enjoy


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Looking good man, can't wait to see it liquided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, here's a pic of mine, even though it's still in progress.. Going to finish soon hopefully


That looks sweet man what do you have to do on it?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> That looks sweet man what do you have to do on it?


Next steps:

- Install a 2nd G1 GTX 970
- Mod the cards' LEDs to make them red instead of blue
- Cleaner cable arrangement

And that should keep me happy for a while


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Next steps:
> 
> - Install a 2nd G1 GTX 970
> - Mod the cards' LEDs to make them red instead of blue
> - Cleaner cable arrangement
> 
> And that should keep me happy for a while


Get some braided cables in there, they make it look so much cleaner.


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> The 2 speed fan controller has a silent and performance mode. When the machine is turned on, the controller default is set to silent mode, if you require the fans to ramp up more, then hit the button and the fans will increase in speed/rpm.


I keep on forgetting tht default speed is silent and I live in a very hot climate :-(
I really wish if there was sumthing that be done, so tht the fans alwys run on performance mode by default.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I keep on forgetting tht default speed is silent and I live in a very hot climate :-(
> I really wish if there was sumthing that be done, so tht the fans alwys run on performance mode by default.


Like I said you can if you connect all your fans to a molex connector on your power supply using a convertor. That's essentially what the performance mode toggle switch does







or you could just get a separate fan controller, they're not too expensive nowadays either


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Like I said you can if you connect all your fans to a molex connector on your power supply using a convertor.


Hmmm... I guess I might go with tht option, but then I can only connect 1 fan to 1 PSU molex right ? is there any adapter where I can connect all of my 3 fans to molex connectors which has an single pin tht needs to be connected to PSU? Sumthing like y-adapter thingy ?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Hmmm... I guess I might go with tht option, but then I can only connect 1 fan to 1 PSU molex right ? is there any adapter where I can connect all of my 3 fans to molex connectors which has an single pin tht needs to be connected to PSU? Sumthing like y-adapter thingy ?


There are definitely molex splitters out there.

Check out this page


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> Get some braided cables in there, they make it look so much cleaner.


Yes, that's a "todo" as well. Stock PSU cables are so ugly and make the whole case look so messy








But we're working on it







it has to be perfect


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Guys, I know I asked before but now I really can't stand that irritating Bitfenix Recon fan controller any longer.

I need something new and decent.
I also need to change my rear fan (currently a corsair AF120) because it's making strange noises, probably from spinning from 0-100% all the time because of the fancontroller.

I want something decent for when I might change cases mid next year (Phanteks).

Thx


----------



## Obyboby

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys, I know I asked before but now I really can't stand that irritating Bitfenix Recon fan controller any longer.
> 
> I need something new and decent.
> I also need to change my rear fan (currently a corsair AF120) because it's making strange noises, probably from spinning from 0-100% all the time because of the fancontroller.
> 
> I want something decent for when I might change cases mid next year (Phanteks).
> 
> Thx


I'm using a Lamptron FC5v3 and I am so happy with it


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Yes, that's a "todo" as well. Stock PSU cables are so ugly and make the whole case look so messy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we're working on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has to be perfect


I don't think stock cables look messy:



Personally, I prefer the stock cables. I feel cables should be used but not seen. Many people use braided cables as a show piece and drape them on the interior of the case. Personally, I want to see everything except the cables. They just get in the way, no matter how pretty people try and make them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys, I know I asked before but now I really can't stand that irritating Bitfenix Recon fan controller any longer.
> 
> I need something new and decent.
> I also need to change my rear fan (currently a corsair AF120) because it's making strange noises, probably from spinning from 0-100% all the time because of the fancontroller.
> 
> I want something decent for when I might change cases mid next year (Phanteks).
> 
> Thx


Yeah, Lamptron makes good fan controllers. Same with Scythe. What type of controller requirements will you have?


1 bay or more (internal or external)?
How many fans?
PWM, 3-pin or a combination?
Rotational control knobs, slide controls, press button, touch-screen or software controlled?
LCD Display, indicator LEDs, or no lighting and just control by knob/slider position?
Temperature sensors or just fan control?
I've seen a lot of controllers I like over the last few years. I think maybe a fan controller should be one of the last pieces you decide on since it will depend on so many things about your build.

Check out this list of pictures on google.


----------



## Mergatroid

oops, dupe...sorry...


----------



## Obyboby

Almost finished







Still deciding which color scheme looks best


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still deciding which color scheme looks best


Dem windforce 970s


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Dem windforce 970s


Yeah ,man, I love em


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> 
> 
> Almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still deciding which color scheme looks best


Nice, what are your temps in sli, CPU, GPUs and approximate room ambient?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Nice, what are your temps in sli, CPU, GPUs and approximate room ambient?


Idle/Light load: 27 bottom card, 30-31 top card, with 22 ambient.
Load: 55-60 bottom card, 60-65 top card. I hit 65 very rarely though. Let's say an average of 60 for both cards









Oh, and I keep my case fans at about 5V all the time (roughly 600RPM, 140mm fan, Corsair or Aerocool Dead Silence)


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Idle/Light load: 27 bottom card, 30-31 top card, with 22 ambient.
> Load: 55-60 bottom card, 60-65 top card. I hit 65 very rarely though. Let's say an average of 60 for both cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I keep my case fans at about 5V all the time (roughly 600RPM, 140mm fan, Corsair or Aerocool Dead Silence)


Really good.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Really good.


Yeh, G1's cooler is great and so is the graphite 760T case







really glad I chose these components


----------



## MrPT

The final version of my 600T















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Very nicely done.


----------



## Gyrael

Fantastic job! Seriously one of my favorite 600T jobs I've seen.


----------



## roflcopter159

Your build really impresses me every time I see it. Great job!


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Looks sharp


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys, I know I asked before but now I really can't stand that irritating Bitfenix Recon fan controller any longer.
> 
> I need something new and decent.
> I also need to change my rear fan (currently a corsair AF120) because it's making strange noises, probably from spinning from 0-100% all the time because of the fancontroller.
> 
> I want something decent for when I might change cases mid next year (Phanteks).
> 
> Thx


I would go with one of the lamptron touch controllers,ohhh a phantek (Traitor)


----------



## MrPT

Thanks, it's nice to hear that someone likes yours work


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I purchased the Lamptron FC5V3!

Don't want anymore touch panels, computer is on the floor so it's difficult to control that way.

^Nice rigs above me









Next weekend I will finally clean out my case because it's a mess! (dust wise)


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

^ I like that FC5v3 too, nice choice


----------



## bobbymckee1990

Hi

im wondering what cables i will need for my build i have a stock 600t build as you can see bellow and i want to start of the modding with an ASUS GTX 970 some nice white cables any help would be grateful thanks


----------



## dyiddo

Hey guys ... I need your help please.

I am almost done completely finalizing my first build and modding it and stuff .... but I just need that one last piece: an acrylic side panel.

Where do I get one?
I looked around bit and it seems that cyberdruid fella and mnptech fella both don't make them anymore, or that their wait/pre-order time is like a few months or so

So, is there anyone else that makes them? Or are there good do it yourself guides out there?
And anyone here made any?

Thanks!


----------



## roflcopter159

Here (http://www.overclock.net/t/1426465/guide-corsair-600t-acrylic-perspex-side-panel) is a very good guide on how to make one yourself. From what I remember, it's a very complete guide and you should be able to make it no problems (though maybe get an extra acrylic sheet just in case).


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Here (http://www.overclock.net/t/1426465/guide-corsair-600t-acrylic-perspex-side-panel) is a very good guide on how to make one yourself. From what I remember, it's a very complete guide and you should be able to make it no problems (though maybe get an extra acrylic sheet just in case).


That is a great guide. I might get around to using it at some point. I'd much rather pay around $75 if someone else with more experience was able to knock a few out. Thanks for the link, I forgot about that thread.


----------



## dyiddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Here (http://www.overclock.net/t/1426465/guide-corsair-600t-acrylic-perspex-side-panel) is a very good guide on how to make one yourself. From what I remember, it's a very complete guide and you should be able to make it no problems (though maybe get an extra acrylic sheet just in case).


Thanks a lot for that.

I'll see what I can do ... but as the above poster said, I'd rather pay a tiny bit more to someone else because I have o to little experience.
But still, thanks!


----------



## Hikaru12

I'm trying to find a good white 200mm fan that will fit the 380T. Will the NZXT FZ fit? I've been told the Bitfenix Spectres won't fit because they have a weird frame.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> I'm trying to find a good white 200mm fan that will fit the 380T. Will the NZXT FZ fit? I've been told the Bitfenix Spectres won't fit because they have a weird frame.


I have the FN model in my 380t, although painted, but the mounting holes line up, just the stock screws go through the fan frame and case about 1/2 in into case, not a big deal

I believe the FN and FZ fan frames are identical


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I installed the Lamptron FC5V3 yesterday! Such a beauty.

I did have some problems though, the molex extension that was included was utter crap! I tested the system and the fans weren't spinning. I though I broke the thing already









Turns out one of the pins from the molex extension was loose!!

Cleaned out the rig, not how it should be but much cleaner now. I did notice that my tubes have discolored, they are a bit yellow









Also update news, it's not gonna happen. The only thing I will get is some new gpu's.
I've decided that I probably gonna buy a house/appartement next year so I need monnneeey.

My computer does what I want for now









Had some Skyrim problems yesterday, I wonder if this might be related to the Catalyst 14.12 Omega drivers








It ran fine with a butload of mods, I just started getting into the game again and now it keeps loading the game (loadscreen before the game starts)


----------



## Caldeos

Hello all!
I've bought myself white 600T for ASUS X99-Deluxe build. It has MOSFET heatsink all the way up to the top of the motherboard. I'd like to watercool my Intel 5820K and I wanted to do it with XSPC Raystorm EX240 kit. So I've done the measurements of space between the top grill of the case, and the heatsink of the motherboard. It's around 32 mm, so I assume it won't work without mods? The second option of cooling is Swiftech H220-X as it's rad is only 29 mm so everything should fit. Does anyone know if the temps are much affected if I offset the EX240 rad and leave two 120 mm fans as they are meant to sit under the top grill of the case? How to make such offset. Or what is the best option to keep the temps and noise low? Of course I want the CPU watercooled, so no air coolers there.

Cheers!


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I have the FN model in my 380t, although painted, but the mounting holes line up, just the stock screws go through the fan frame and case about 1/2 in into case, not a big deal
> 
> I believe the FN and FZ fan frames are identical


Thanks buddy! Rep.


----------



## TTheuns

I never officially joined up.
I am the proud owner of a 230T
http://www.overclock.net/t/1507692/build-log-wip-5930k-cf-r9-290-corsair-230t


----------



## Vindicare

Hy guys.

780T here.


----------



## Recr3ational

Final version of my rig. Just need to finish the PSU compartment and clean it up a bit.

Does anyone know what tubing to go on 1/2 barbs to make it tighter?
Obviously it needs to be smaller. Just what size?


----------



## Vindicare

nice drain solution


----------



## roflcopter159

Looks good Rec! Why the external res?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Looks good Rec! Why the external res?


Easy to drain/fill plus I wanted a change.


----------



## d0mini

I am the proud owner of the 380t, I feel like it's a little late to the party but why not











This has a 4790k and a 780 lightning, both cooled with closed water loops


Here's the 780 lightning. Pretty much everything from the AIO tube routing to actual placement was a tight fit
 lots of wires....

This is how much clearance the GPU had - just enough for the front panel cables to squeeze through..


I haven't seen someone put a bigger GPU in this case before, I went big







The components are from a 300r I had, I saw the GPU length restrictions (290mm specified max, 780 Lightning is 295mm...) and thought.. 5mm here or there should probably be fine









The point of it was so I could lug some serious horsepower with me to Uni, and so far it's worked! Really heavy though..!


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I have the FN model in my 380t, although painted, but the mounting holes line up, just the stock screws go through the fan frame and case about 1/2 in into case, not a big deal
> 
> I believe the FN and FZ fan frames are identical


I actually just got in the white FZ model today and it didn't fit. Any other suggestions for a white 200mm fan that will fit the 380T? The color doesn't really matter as I can replace the LED. I would just rather go that route than get two 120mm. I will if I have to though.


----------



## Vindicare

anyone here with a 780T and a front 360 radiator?


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

Yes, an Alphacool NexXxoS ST30. Had to cut out a small knotch in the drive bay to fit it.
Build log in sig.


----------



## thorpj

Hi,

I'm putting together a build for my next PC, (4790k, GTX 970 etc), and it's going in a 780T, but i'm unsure whether this fan setup will work.

I read (here:http://bit.ly/1wAJAzM & http://bit.ly/1v7biyx) that it's possible to put two 200mm fans in the front. Has anyone had any experiences with using the 200mm fans shown in the image.

I'm confident that the rest of the fans + AIO WC Loop will work well.



I'm also interested in adding an acrylic PSU shroud, has anyone got any pictures of what that looks like? There sure is room for it.
thanks

note: Got the case image from Google, isn't my build.


----------



## Darylrese

Just finished my water loop







i7 3770k @ 5.0ghz and GTX 980 SLI overclocked to 1520mhz core


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my water loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3770k @ 5.0ghz and GTX 980 SLI overclocked to 1520mhz core


Looks very nice. Good work.


----------



## roflcopter159

Great job daryl! Tubing is so clean I thought it was rigid at first


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Awesome job! Very clean looking


----------



## The Wannabe

Nothing fancy here, just got a much needed new case, the 780T.

20141224_203253Large.jpg 127k .jpg file


20141224_201633Large.jpg 155k .jpg file


20141224_205815Large.jpg 60k .jpg file


----------



## roflcopter159

Got dual 12" white darkside LED strips for my 600T. Holy cow these things are bright!







I'd probably only get one strip if I were to do this again, that or get a switch to turn them off (which I may still do). I have the case to the right of my mouse. Never going to lose that mouse in the spotlight my window now creates haha


----------



## Gyrael

After however many months it's been, I finally have my replacement cards in. Tested them and seem fine, so I think I finally have my SLI setup running. Here are some terrible webcam pictures because I have no other camera at hand.





Hopefully you get the idea. They're 760s. The ACX cooler is pretty damn nice looking.


----------



## jonnysupafly

Hi all, looking for a bit of advice. I'm think of getting a 380T as I'm after a mini portable gaming box.

Has anyone tried to fit a swiftech h220x in the side of the case, just wondered if there is room for the pump and res at the front of the case.

If that doesn't fit I would be tempted to try the raijintek triton(wanted a green theme) the radiator is a bit thicker than a h100i, is there breathing room between the mobo and the rad when installed?

And is it right the bitfenix spectre 200mm fan won't fit in the front of the case?

Cheers


----------



## adsy9

just wondering if anyone knows, i have seen that you can move the bottom HDD bay on the 780T but no review seems to have covered it and was wondering if this was correct and if it was how much room is between the HDD bay and the front of the case?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adsy9*
> 
> just wondering if anyone knows, i have seen that you can move the bottom HDD bay on the 780T but no review seems to have covered it and was wondering if this was correct and if it was how much room is between the HDD bay and the front of the case?


Can't help you with the measurement, but here's a picture from page 12 of the installation manual:



This is the same method the 600T uses for mounting the bottom hard drive bays. Those two pedestals they sit on can likely be removed as they can in the 600T.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I know it looks a little grubby compared to others on here but it's currently undergoing some upgrades and cleaning [of course], will post pictures later of the final build; should be sometime next weekend or at least the weekend after (currently awaiting parts arrival).

Other than that, I'd like to join up with you guys on the 600T side of the club.


----------



## confed

Welcome to the club. Please treat our baby right and at least get some canned air in there!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I've actually cleaned it up a bit but it collects dust really bad in this house, need to get better screens for it. But I'm currently waiting to do a proper clean until the parts get here that will turn it into a little white demon. Thanks for welcoming me, glad to be here.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks a little grubby compared to others on here but it's currently undergoing some upgrades and cleaning [of course], will post pictures later of the final build; should be sometime next weekend or at least the weekend after (currently awaiting parts arrival).
> 
> Other than that, I'd like to join up with you guys on the 600T side of the club.


ooo another 600T, I thought we were extinct


----------



## chaics

hi guys.. 230t user here. some questions, since 230t cannot fit 240mm AIO with fans inside casing unless mod the case, is it possible to put the fans on top of the casing blowing air out? will it affect the performance of the 240mm AIO?

see sample pic..


----------



## aliitp

Guys I bought the Corsair 600T Black with Mesh Side Panel Only, long story short the case although announced and confirmed by the seller it is BLACK, it does looks a bit Grey-ish especially under light, am not saying its not pretty, is it true the Black 600T looks a bit Grey, am really confused and unless you got the same case (600T Black) please don't address my concern because I want to be really relieved not dazzled even further please :S

any pics please of a real 600T Black ??


----------



## Xclsyr

There never was a true 'Black' 600T; the one you have is a dark charcoal color, that's as dark as they ever got...


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> ooo another 600T, I thought we were extinct


I still got my Black 600T I love it, in fact trying to get my hands on a local white one too since I love it so much


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> ooo another 600T, I thought we were extinct


Love this case, don't think I could find another one that's this small but has so much room for activities!


----------



## roflcopter159

We aren't quite gone yet Rec


----------



## aliitp

Are those actually the Black version of the case or Silver ?
http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club-780t-760t-730t-600t-380t-230t#post_10918625
http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club-780t-760t-730t-600t-380t-230t#post_10816856
http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club-780t-760t-730t-600t-380t-230t#post_11063281

I know it might sound like a silly question, but for me it looks a bit on the Grey/Silver color spectrum, so which is it??


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliitp*
> 
> Are those actually the Black version of the case or Silver ?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club-780t-760t-730t-600t-380t-230t#post_10918625
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club-780t-760t-730t-600t-380t-230t#post_10816856
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club-780t-760t-730t-600t-380t-230t#post_11063281
> 
> I know it might sound like a silly question, but for me it looks a bit on the Grey/Silver color spectrum, so which is it??


Going to say all 3 are black versions. I have the silver and it is definitely much lighter than those, even though the lighting may make you wonder on some pics.

Silver:


----------



## roflcopter159

Really old picture, but this is also the silver version. Actually kinda surprised I don't have a more recent picture. Probably not going to take one until I get a new GPU in the distant future.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Silver looks good too, didn't know they did that color.


----------



## Recr3ational

i still need to cover up the bottom on my psu compartment. I don't have a clue what design to put in


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> Silver looks good too, didn't know they did that color.


Honestly, I've looked at other cases with more updated features, but I love the silver of this case too much to change it out just yet. It's too bad this silver color isn't more commonly offered. At the same time though, I don't think all cases would look good in this color, only some of them


----------



## detonyle

Hi Guys,

I'm a 600T owner since 2years.
For now I have a 290x Stock cooler Crossfire and I would like to upgrade cooling with a Artic Accelero Xtrem IV.

Does some oen already achieve this in a 600T, it will fit or some Modding is required?

Thanks for you help guys


----------



## tazman87

My first ever rig. nothing fancy, still missing liquid cooler and SLI cable.


----------



## Darkcyde

My old school ass is still rockin' the 600T. Pics are from today.


----------



## tazman87

wish i had a clear side on my 730T! lol


----------



## princedanly

my first share 730t w/ custom loop. my side panel is going to be modded show it when its done


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *princedanly*
> 
> 
> 
> my first share 730t w/ custom loop. my side panel is going to be modded show it when its done


Dual reservoir ftw.
I was thinking of the same thing. I think you may of just persuaded me to do it.


----------



## princedanly

at 1st my plan is just d5+top so i bought the bitspower multi-z, because photon is not available in our country (philippines) but fortunately a friend goes in US and he buy me one. also serve as my drainport is the bitspower multi-z


----------



## Joshwaa

Anyone have problems with things not fitting in their 5 1/4 bays on the 760T? I got a Lain Li bezel with temp gauge in it and it is too wide to fit properly. Any thoughts?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Honestly, I've looked at other cases with more updated features, but I love the silver of this case too much to change it out just yet. It's too bad this silver color isn't more commonly offered. At the same time though, I don't think all cases would look good in this color, only some of them


I want to get another case but I just can't let my 600t go. I love my acrylic window so much and it wasn't cheap.

But I think I figured out my future plans. I think I'm just going to upgrade my 2 HD7870's this year. That's gonna be pricey enough.

Might stil get that Phanteks Primo though. But that's future talk.

Anyways did you guys see this

http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/08/samsung-sm941-pcie-ssd/?ncid=rss_truncated

That's fast, wonder what the price will be.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I want to get another case but I just can't let my 600t go. I love my acrylic window so much and it wasn't cheap.
> 
> But I think I figured out my future plans. I think I'm just going to upgrade my 2 HD7870's this year. That's gonna be pricey enough.
> 
> Might stil get that Phanteks Primo though. But that's future talk.
> 
> Anyways did you guys see this
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/08/samsung-sm941-pcie-ssd/?ncid=rss_truncated
> 
> That's fast, wonder what the price will be.


That SSD sounds incredible. Too bad my motherboard is too old to get one of these, otherwise I would consider picking one up to replace my Vertex 4 once they are released.

I've still been intrigued by the Phanteks Evolv.... Now they are offering (or at least announced via CES) a silver mATX version as well as black and white ATX and mITX versions. Needless to say, it has become more and more appealing


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I want to get another case but I just can't let my 600t go. I love my acrylic window so much and it wasn't cheap.
> 
> But I think I figured out my future plans. I think I'm just going to upgrade my 2 HD7870's this year. *That's gonna be pricey enough.*
> 
> Might stil get that Phanteks Primo though. But that's future talk.
> 
> Anyways did you guys see this
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/08/samsung-sm941-pcie-ssd/?ncid=rss_truncated
> 
> That's fast, wonder what the price will be.


You could easily purchase a single card for $400 or less and see a very noticeable performance gain. I assume with your setup, selling your 7870s and WBs could net you a decent amount to help bring down your cost. Maybe even bring down the cost for the upgrade to just about $150 or less if you don't run the new card in your loop. If you do plan to throw the new card under water, I would be waiting for the new AMD cards to come out so you could snatch up a 290x for under $300 and put it under water.

Since you are looking at the Primo, did you see what they released recently? 



 If I had to buy a case within the next month or so it would be between the 760T or a Phanteks. Great cases and when it comes to bang for the buck, Phanteks does extremely well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That SSD sounds incredible. Too bad my motherboard is too old to get one of these, otherwise I would consider picking one up to replace my Vertex 4 once they are released.
> 
> I've still been intrigued by the Phanteks Evolv.... Now they are offering (or at least announced via CES) a silver mATX version as well as black and white ATX and mITX versions. Needless to say, it has become more and more appealing


Did you see the other SSD announced by Samsung? Small size, USB 3.0 works for you and the speeds are good as well. http://www.zdnet.com/article/ces-2015-samsung-unveils-tiny-ssd-that-packs-1tb/


----------



## Darkcyde

OP updated:

I wonder if we can get Anonymous Inc to make us an updated banner.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaics*
> 
> hi guys.. 230t user here. some questions, since 230t cannot fit 240mm AIO with fans inside casing unless mod the case, is it possible to put the fans on top of the casing blowing air out? will it affect the performance of the 240mm AIO?
> 
> see sample pic..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No problem mounting your fans on top of your case. In fact, you could house them in a shroud t hat would add to the looks of your case. Here is an example.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliitp*
> 
> Guys I bought the Corsair 600T Black with Mesh Side Panel Only, long story short the case although announced and confirmed by the seller it is BLACK, it does looks a bit Grey-ish especially under light, am not saying its not pretty, is it true the Black 600T looks a bit Grey, am really confused and unless you got the same case (600T Black) please don't address my concern because I want to be really relieved not dazzled even further please :S
> 
> any pics please of a real 600T Black ??


The original 600T, either with mesh or window or both, is graphite coloured (as in a graphite pencil lead). Thus the "graphite club".

I bought mine before there was any other colours available, and even before they were offered with a windowed/mesh side panel (I had to purchase it separately).



That picture is about three years old now, maybe a little more. Loved that fan controller. It looked awesome.


----------



## Hequaqua

Just my 230T Graphite(Orange)


----------



## Darkcyde

^Added.


----------



## ComputAni

IMAG0146.jpg 1049k .jpg file


Add me too! Corsair 780t!


----------



## Darkcyde

^Added.


----------



## mypg036

Add me into this club, 780T, Thanks


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> OP updated:
> 
> I wonder if we can get Anonymous Inc to make us an updated banner.


I have him on Skype, I'll ask him when I have the time.

I've done my psu compartment cover. Just need to paint it but I'm toooooo lazy!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> OP updated:
> 
> I wonder if we can get Anonymous Inc to make us an updated banner.
> 
> 
> 
> I have him on Skype, I'll ask him when I have the time.
> 
> I've done my psu compartment cover. Just need to paint it but I'm toooooo lazy!
Click to expand...

Well, whenever you get around to doing it, make sure to post more pictures here!


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> 
> 
> Add me into this club, 780T, Thanks


Makes me want a 780T,







and Thanks!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well, whenever you get around to doing it, make sure to post more pictures here!


Just for you








Sorry about my inability to take pictures.

I wanted to have so design on the PSU compartment but I didn't want it to look busy, so i just left the side of the top plate unpainted.





























I made the little trolley with some trolley wheels and a bit of my old desk


----------



## princedanly

add me too 730t


----------



## XBearerZA

Hi all, bought myself a 600T [SE] last week, transplant is almost completed into the new case.
This is a place holder so long - will fire up the camera and take some decent pics when all finished up


----------



## Theroty

I picked up a black 780t. I was using a air 540. I have a few more weeks to try out the 780t to see if I want to keep it. I had a NZXT hue installed in my air 540 but in the 780t in the inside edges do not look very friendly for such a long strip. So far though I am very happy with the 780t. I used to have a Antec 1200 so I am familiar with large cases.

I ended up getting the 780t for a really good price at a local store.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about my inability to take pictures.
> 
> I wanted to have so design on the PSU compartment but I didn't want it to look busy, so i just left the side of the top plate unpainted.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the little trolley with some trolley wheels and a bit of my old desk


That is just awesome man. Really well done. Love it. Good job.

My 600T got a new friend yesterday:



Now I just have to sell my 27" 120Hz 3D Samsung monitor....


----------



## Joshwaa

Add me also, please. I'll upload better pics later.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That is just awesome man. Really well done. Love it. Good job.
> 
> My 600T got a new friend yesterday:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to sell my 27" 120Hz 3D Samsung monitor....


Very nice. Is that a 29"? I want a 34" one ;.;


----------



## roflcopter159

Wow Rec, that's awesome looking! Congrats on a great looking build


----------



## Recr3ational

Thanks guys, I love that monitor Mergatroid. I wanted one a while back.


----------



## mmx1123

Hello guys, i have a questions....

I want to buy ASUS RAMPAGE IN EXTREME, will I fit in Corsair Graphite Series 230T?

Thanks.


----------



## maortega15

I currently have a Corsair Graphite 600T case. Unfortunately, it seems the top fan is on its last tick running erratically and sometimes even stopping at times.

Can anyone recommend a white LED fan to replace the 200mm stock fans?

Also, I guess I'll replace the 120mm fan in the back as well. So please help me pick out a 120mm fan as well. I would like it to match the 200mm fan too

Thanks.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> I currently have a Corsair Graphite 600T case. Unfortunately, it seems the top fan is on its last tick running erratically and sometimes even stopping at times.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a white LED fan to replace the 200mm stock fans?
> 
> Also, I guess I'll replace the 120mm fan in the back as well. So please help me pick out a 120mm fan as well. I would like it to match the 200mm fan too
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007OWPN4K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-Spectre-120mm-White-BFF-LPRO-12025W-RP/dp/B006VK6OC6/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421443938&sr=1-6&keywords=bitfenix+120

these are all the ones I have in my case


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> I currently have a Corsair Graphite 600T case. Unfortunately, it seems the top fan is on its last tick running erratically and sometimes even stopping at times.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a white LED fan to replace the 200mm stock fans?
> 
> Also, I guess I'll replace the 120mm fan in the back as well. So please help me pick out a 120mm fan as well. I would like it to match the 200mm fan too
> 
> Thanks.


Do you have the fan plugged into the built in fan controller? It is not a very good piece and can fail pretty easily. If you have it plugged into the built in controller, I would definitely try it off of that to see if that solves anything. I have a H220 in my case so I have 2 120 fans up top for the radiator. I have a Scythe SlipStream for the back of the case.


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007OWPN4K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-Spectre-120mm-White-BFF-LPRO-12025W-RP/dp/B006VK6OC6/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421443938&sr=1-6&keywords=bitfenix+120
> 
> these are all the ones I have in my case


Thanks. I'll give them a look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Do you have the fan plugged into the built in fan controller? It is not a very good piece and can fail pretty easily. If you have it plugged into the built in controller, I would definitely try it off of that to see if that solves anything. I have a H220 in my case so I have 2 120 fans up top for the radiator. I have a Scythe SlipStream for the back of the case.


I honestly don't know where the fans are connected as I din't build my system. I just had it built for me.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Very nice. Is that a 29"? I want a 34" one ;.;


It's the 34", 2560 x 1080. I would have liked to get the higher resolution 34" model, but I don't want to update my video cards to drive it at a decent frame rate, plus this one was almost half the price.

It was pretty reasonable at $699 Canadian. Lol, bought it at Staples of all places...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Thanks guys, I love that monitor Mergatroid. I wanted one a while back.


Thanks man. It has a few drawbacks compared to the 120Hz Samsung I was using, but the Ultra wide makes up for it. Plus, since it's the 34" model, the height is exactly the same as my 27" monitor was.

Loving it so far.....


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Will post more when the other parts arrive, this should be enough to cool my system efficiently.


----------



## Darkcyde

^Needs moar fanz.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Thought about it... lol then I remember I don't have enough fan controller spaces in the tower to control them, have the PSU power to do it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007OWPN4K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-Spectre-120mm-White-BFF-LPRO-12025W-RP/dp/B006VK6OC6/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421443938&sr=1-6&keywords=bitfenix+120
> 
> these are all the ones I have in my case


Maybe I messed it up somehow, but I couldn't get my spectre pro to fit in the top of my 600T. If for some reason it could be based on color of LED (seriously doubt), I have the red version.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Decided to put that mesh window on the side of the case, I do like looking in my case and putting it there kinda hinders it but I've lowered my GPU temps from running at about 80*C, caused from folding, to about an average of 60*C. The ONLY thing that kinda sucks, that both me and the wife don't mind, is that the fans are those Delta "turbo jets" that sound like an aircraft taking off when on 100%.. oddly enough I have them running about about 30-40% and they have a decent hum but are keeping my overall temps quite low... love it.


----------



## neuroxia

Any DIY tip on how i can add more ground clearance to my 230t, other than simply having a block of something under the case? Those pads are almost non-existent, so bottom airflow kinda suffers from it; Other than that i'm very pleased with the case;
Right now i have some books underneath, but that's really not a long time solution







)


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Maybe I messed it up somehow, but I couldn't get my spectre pro to fit in the top of my 600T. If for some reason it could be based on color of LED (seriously doubt), I have the red version.


you have to remove the fan from the plastic housing it is in. I made a post about it in this thread back when I did it.

I ended up removing the smoke colored plastic and using zip ties. Will upload pictures when I am done

update:
Step 1 remove the smoke colored plastic

step 2 align the fan to where it is supposed to be aligned
step 3 get smallest zipties, so you can get a tight fit.
step 4 use the little tabs on the clear plastic to attach the ziptie to the top of the case.





I hope this is helpful to someone.

If this has already been posted. I was unable to find it.

Thanks!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmx1123*
> 
> Hello guys, i have a questions....
> 
> I want to buy ASUS RAMPAGE IN EXTREME, will I fit in Corsair Graphite Series 230T?
> 
> Thanks.


Unfortunately, no. The 230T will support ATX boards and smaller form factor MBs. Rampage Extreme boards are spec'd as EATX.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Maybe I messed it up somehow, but I couldn't get my spectre pro to fit in the top of my 600T. If for some reason it could be based on color of LED (seriously doubt), I have the red version.


Yep, the Spectre Pro fans are too thick to fit up top. In fact, the only 200mm fans that would be worth installing are all too thick. This is why many of us went with 2 x 120mm instead.

Of course, if your heart is set on a 200mm fan, you can always do Jester435s mod, or get a thinner fan.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yep, the Spectre Pro fans are too thick to fit up top. In fact, the only 200mm fans that would be worth installing are all too thick. This is why many of us went with 2 x 120mm instead.
> 
> Of course, if your heart is set on a 200mm fan, you can always do Jester435s mod, or get a thinner fan.


I have that extra Spectre Pro sitting in my closet at home now. I actually switched to a H100i not too long after finding out the Spectre Pro didn't fit.


----------



## faria

This is my Build with a 600T.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I have that extra Spectre Pro sitting in my closet at home now. I actually switched to a H100i not too long after finding out the Spectre Pro didn't fit.


Lol, me too. I bought a Spectre Pro because so many people seemed to be using them. I have to say it's not a bad fan in the front of the case. The airflow is pretty good, and of course you can get them with different coloured LEDs. When I tried one though I found the airflow to be much lower than the NZXT fan I was using (166 CFM) when both fans were cranked. So, I just added LEDs to my NZXT and put it back in. The poor SP fan is now sitting in a desk drawer.

The nice thing about the SP fans is they have all those mounting holes so there is a much better chance they will fit and mount correctly. They do work nicely in the front of the 600T.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faria*
> 
> This is my Build with a 600T.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice clean build. I like it, nice job.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Lol, me too. I bought a Spectre Pro because so many people seemed to be using them. I have to say it's not a bad fan in the front of the case. The airflow is pretty good, and of course you can get them with different coloured LEDs. When I tried one though I found the airflow to be much lower than the NZXT fan I was using (166 CFM) when both fans were cranked. So, I just added LEDs to my NZXT and put it back in. The poor SP fan is now sitting in a desk drawer.
> 
> The nice thing about the SP fans is they have all those mounting holes so there is a much better chance they will fit and mount correctly. They do work nicely in the front of the 600T.
> 
> Nice clean build. I like it, nice job.


Yeah, I still have one mounted in the front. I absolutely hate the hum/buzz that fan makes though. I've been wanting to cut out the front mount to hopefully fix that, but I don't really want to, and if I did, I would try to cut it up into a 3x120 mount for a rad. Then I tell myself that it is only about $100 to get a new case that natively supports stuff like that.


----------



## Recr3ational

I'm so glad I haven't got rid of the 600T. Such an awesome case. I love my new build!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neuroxia*
> 
> Any DIY tip on how i can add more ground clearance to my 230t, other than simply having a block of something under the case? Those pads are almost non-existent, so bottom airflow kinda suffers from it; Other than that i'm very pleased with the case;
> Right now i have some books underneath, but that's really not a long time solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


they have all sizes.

Many guys use these on AVR's and bookshelf speakers. I am assuming they would work fine for PC case.

http://www.amazon.com/Sorbothane-Hemisphere-Non-Skid-Adhesive-Durometer/dp/B003IMJ3S2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1421771536&sr=8-5&keywords=isolate+rubber


----------



## MartinLongbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I am the proud owner of the 380t, I feel like it's a little late to the party but why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has a 4790k and a 780 lightning, both cooled with closed water loops
> 
> 
> Here's the 780 lightning. Pretty much everything from the AIO tube routing to actual placement was a tight fit
> lots of wires....
> 
> This is how much clearance the GPU had - just enough for the front panel cables to squeeze through..
> 
> 
> I haven't seen someone put a bigger GPU in this case before, I went big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The components are from a 300r I had, I saw the GPU length restrictions (290mm specified max, 780 Lightning is 295mm...) and thought.. 5mm here or there should probably be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point of it was so I could lug some serious horsepower with me to Uni, and so far it's worked! Really heavy though..!


How did you mount the AIOs and where at, I could only fit one 120mm AIO in my 380t....Nice build though!!


----------



## deme

My little red devil (unfinished, empty atm)


----------



## Darkcyde

OP Updated. New members added.


----------



## dougp

I really wish Corsair would release the control panel of the 380T - I'd really like to replace the red with white LEDs, as well as have a spare one to mod up. Any details on that, Joseph?


----------



## MartinLongbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I really wish Corsair would release the control panel of the 380T - I'd really like to replace the red with white LEDs, as well as have a spare one to mod up. Any details on that, Joseph?


I'm wondering the same thing, I also want to replace the led's


----------



## mcbaes72

I've had this case for about a year. About six months ago, I liked the 600T (White) so much that I bought a second case when I saw it dirt cheap on eBay ($55 shipped). I updated my sig to show them both, but no pics for the second HTPC build yet, some parts haven't arrived.

In any case, here's my first build.



Parts changed/upgraded since initial build:

Stock Corsair 200mm LED Fan (front) > BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan
Stock Corsair 200mm LED Fan (top) > (2) BitFen Spectre Pro 120mm Fans
Stock Corsair 120mm Fan (rear) > BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm Fan
EVGA GTX 780 SC (with Backplate) > (2) Nvidia GTX 970s
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800w > Seasonic X-Series Platinum 1050w





Since I named it Storm Trooper, I had to add the decal.









Next mod would probably be customize wiring (maybe two tone white/gray).


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> I've had this case for about a year. About six months ago, I liked the 600T (White) so much that I bought a second case when I saw it dirt cheap on eBay ($55 shipped). I updated my sig to show them both, but no pics for the second HTPC build yet, some parts haven't arrived.
> 
> In any case, here's my first build.
> 
> 
> 
> Parts changed/upgraded since initial build:
> 
> Stock Corsair 200mm LED Fans > BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fans
> Stock Corsair 120mm Fan > BitFenix Spectre Pro 120 Fan
> EVGA GTX 780 SC (with Backplate) > (2) Nvidia GTX 970s
> Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800w > Seasonic X-Series Platinum 1050w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I named it Storm Trooper, I had to add the decal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next mod would probably be customize wiring (maybe two tone white/gray).


Nice to see 600T still beuing used.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I really wish Corsair would release the control panel of the 380T - I'd really like to replace the red with white LEDs, as well as have a spare one to mod up. Any details on that, Joseph?


I don't know myself. I'll have to ask George about this.


----------



## sk11kur0chi

2months a ago i got my Graphite 600T (Steel one ) . last week my reset button wont work . i already tried contacting corsair but i got no reply i also think the warranty is off since its only 30days .. power button fan button works damm fine anyone can help me? thanks i enjoy seeing those System unit of yours damm gave me tons of idea to customize my own







.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk11kur0chi*
> 
> 2months a ago i got my Graphite 600T (Steel one ) . last week my reset button wont work . i already tried contacting corsair but i got no reply i also think the warranty is off since its only 30days .. power button fan button works damm fine anyone can help me? thanks i enjoy seeing those System unit of yours damm gave me tons of idea to customize my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is it connected to the motherboard properly?


----------



## roflcopter159

If it is connected properly, you could try to plug the power button into the reset buttons space instead to check if it is the button. Just use a motherboard power button if you have one or a screwdriver to short the power switch pins to turn it on to test.


----------



## sk11kur0chi

@Rolfcopter159 , @Recr3ational Yes it connected properly . ill try switching the power to reset never knew i could do that. thanks


----------



## bigporl

Got a few new parts will post pics and say what i have tonight.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk11kur0chi*
> 
> @Rolfcopter159 , @Recr3ational Yes it connected properly . ill try switching the power to reset never knew i could do that. thanks


They are the same type of connectors, so there shouldn't be any issues. If it ends up working like that, you can get an aftermarket button from somewhere like frozencpu to wire up as the reset button.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Nice to see 600T still beuing used.


Thanks. Yeah, love the case, plan on keeping both of them as long as I'm in the hobby.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> I've had this case for about a year. About six months ago, I liked the 600T (White) so much that I bought a second case when I saw it dirt cheap on eBay ($55 shipped). I updated my sig to show them both, but no pics for the second HTPC build yet, some parts haven't arrived.
> 
> In any case, here's my first build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts changed/upgraded since initial build:
> 
> Stock Corsair 200mm LED Fan (front) > BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan
> Stock Corsair 200mm LED Fan (top) > (2) BitFen Spectre Pro 120mm Fans
> Stock Corsair 120mm Fan (rear) > BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm Fan
> EVGA GTX 780 SC (with Backplate) > (2) Nvidia GTX 970s
> Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800w > Seasonic X-Series Platinum 1050w
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I named it Storm Trooper, I had to add the decal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next mod would probably be customize wiring (maybe two tone white/gray).


Here's my HTPC now that it's completed (although I'm unsure if I'll still have GTX 770 due to some damage during shipping, but works fine so far).





EDIT: For specs and info, see sig below (renamed HTPC build).


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

Mmm...Paradigms.

And the Storm Trooper ain't bad, either.


----------



## ne-oo

HI,.. I come from THAILAND 

<<< Start >>>

Project 1.

http://pic.free.in.th/id/0d098b6c286910ce25fbebd178e8c1a0

http://pic.free.in.th/id/62aff49388d73a631cf838a44d86fcc3

http://pic.free.in.th/id/7a0d463c191cb769d6bc844885d54edd

http://pic.free.in.th/id/e0d24765f9490dc1cc0a1bba23461acb

<<<<< update >>>>>

NEW Project 2.

http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7FcXKi6NBpzRN2h

http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7FdMNejDhD2nWSW

http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7FdQl18t21DUVd0

http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7FiyNtMpttcGU0U

Graphite 600T CLUB THAILAND >>>> http://www.overclockzone.com/forums/showthread.php/1979084-Graphite-600T-ZONE


----------



## Recr3ational

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ne-oo*
> 
> HI,.. I come from THAILAND
> 
> <<< Start >>>
> 
> Project 1.
> 
> http://pic.free.in.th/id/0d098b6c286910ce25fbebd178e8c1a0
> 
> http://pic.free.in.th/id/62aff49388d73a631cf838a44d86fcc3
> 
> http://pic.free.in.th/id/7a0d463c191cb769d6bc844885d54edd
> 
> http://pic.free.in.th/id/e0d24765f9490dc1cc0a1bba23461acb
> 
> <<<<< update >>>>>
> 
> NEW Project 2.
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7FcXKi6NBpzRN2h
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7FdMNejDhD2nWSW
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7FdQl18t21DUVd0
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7FiyNtMpttcGU0U
> 
> Graphite 600T CLUB THAILAND >>>> http://www.overclockzone.com/forums/showthread.php/1979084-Graphite-600T-ZONE






Good work mate. Amazing.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Nice mod of the 600T, talk about optimizing the use of the space given - definitely impressive work!


----------



## mcbaes72

ne-oo,

Agrees with others, love the case and set up! Never seen white/sky blue color combo before, impressive!


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalsBrownCoat*
> 
> Mmm...Paradigms.
> 
> And the Storm Trooper ain't bad, either.


Thank you!









Yeah, Paradigms were $1800 retail at the time, bought them from store's demo room for $1400. Funny, if it were today, unsure if I'd drop that kinda cash again on HT equipment. I'd most likely compare it to what kind of rig I could build with that dough instead...haha!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Cleaned it up, currently waiting for various parts to arrive so that I can install the fourth GPU. Will post pictures once I get everything built up.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ne-oo*
> 
> HI,.. I come from THAILAND
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7FiyNtMpttcGU0U


Hands down on this build







What an amazing job


----------



## thorpj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Hands down on this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an amazing job


It is certainly a great build,

would you know anything about fitting 200mm fans in the front of a 780t

It's looking to be my next case, but buying all the fans for it suddenly makes it a very expensive purchase!

The fan in particular would be a bitfenix spectre pro 200mm

thanks


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ne-oo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HI,.. I come from THAILAND
> 
> <<< Start >>>
> 
> Project 1.
> 
> http://pic.free.in.th/id/0d098b6c286910ce25fbebd178e8c1a0
> 
> http://pic.free.in.th/id/62aff49388d73a631cf838a44d86fcc3
> 
> http://pic.free.in.th/id/7a0d463c191cb769d6bc844885d54edd
> 
> http://pic.free.in.th/id/e0d24765f9490dc1cc0a1bba23461acb
> 
> <<<<< update >>>>>
> 
> NEW Project 2.
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7FcXKi6NBpzRN2h
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7FdMNejDhD2nWSW
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7FdQl18t21DUVd0
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/y7FiyNtMpttcGU0U
> 
> Graphite 600T CLUB THAILAND >>>> http://www.overclockzone.com/forums/showthread.php/1979084-Graphite-600T-ZONE


Great job. Well done!

Good thing you had four external drive bays to work with, right Corsair???


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Great job. Well done!
> 
> Good thing you had four external drive bays to work with, right Corsair???


----------



## giovannic

Hi all guys! i recently bought a new case: Corsair 600T.
I am new to pc building, but here are some photos (hope you like them!):


----------



## Darkcyde

Added new members and I haz new sound card.


----------



## bigporl

Sorry i have no pics yet house is upside down at the minute. Recap of what i have though;

EK-FC780 GTX780Ti Original CSQ
EK Supremacy EVO Original CSQ
Bitspower Water Tank Z Multi 150
Alphacool Nexxxos ST30 Full Copper Radiator 360mm
Phobya Xtreme 200mm V2
EK Compresion Fittings 12mm/16mm

Fair few things still needed various bits and bats as well as the pump/top combo, fan controller and 3 static fans for the 360 radiator. So heres my next question fans for that 360 radiator for asthetics im going to go with corsair sp due to the rings and my colour scheme which will be black silver and blue such as mayhems blueberry coolant blue cabes etc. Which corsair should i go with though as there is quiet versions and performance versions. With a fan controller do the performance versions perform noise wise and cfm wise under the same rpm as the quiet ones. Also if anyone has any other recomendations i am all ears.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorpj*
> 
> would you know anything about fitting 200mm fans in the front of a 780t
> thanks


Never seen a 780T build that have that set up, but its probably doable with some modification.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Great job. Well done!
> 
> Good thing you had four external drive bays to work with, right Corsair???


Well utilized


----------



## thorpj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Never seen a 780T build that have that set up, but its probably doable with some modification.
> Well utilized


Right, thanks for letting me know. I'll just have to do a little modding then


----------



## I Am The Stig

Hi all, this question is for those who have the 760T but maybe others can answer too, but how are the noise levels on this case if I were to replace the fans with something more silent. I do like the airflow aspect, but I also wanted to aim for a silent rig.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giovannic*
> 
> Hi all guys! i recently bought a new case: Corsair 600T.
> I am new to pc building, but here are some photos (hope you like them!):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great cable management for your first build.


----------



## giovannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Great cable management for your first build.


Hi all guys! i recently bought a new case: Corsair 600T.
I am new to pc building, but here are some photos (hope you like them!):

Thank you! This is my first build but I had for the past 6 months another case (zalman z11 plus). In that case the cable management war terrible due to the smaller size. This was one of the main reason that led me to buy this corsair case.
Btw: is it just me or the three stock fans that come with the case make a lot of noise? Has anyone replaced them for this reason?


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

I'm looking at replacing some of my 600T fans as well, lots of guys seem to go away from the big 200mm setups, let us know what you end up doing!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giovannic*
> 
> Hi all guys! i recently bought a new case: Corsair 600T.
> I am new to pc building, but here are some photos (hope you like them!):
> 
> Thank you! This is my first build but I had for the past 6 months another case (zalman z11 plus). In that case the cable management war terrible due to the smaller size. This was one of the main reason that led me to buy this corsair case.
> Btw: is it just me or the three stock fans that come with the case make a lot of noise? Has anyone replaced them for this reason?


Where you do have the fans connected? If you have them connected to the case' fan controller, try toning them down and see if you can bring the dBA down a couple of notches.

Many 600T owners have have also settled with the *Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition* to minimize noise without sacrificing performance. It's worth looking into.

btw, you do have a nice build, excellent cable management


----------



## giovannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Where you do have the fans connected? If you have them connected to the case' fan controller, try toning them down and see if you can bring the dBA down a couple of notches.
> 
> Many 600T owners have have also settled with the *Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition* to minimize noise without sacrificing performance. It's worth looking into.
> 
> btw, you do have a nice build, excellent cable management


Thank you very much!

I connected the fans directly on the mobo, since I read the case fan controller sometimes had problems.
On my previous case I had the AF120 and I was very happy with them.
I think I'll change the fans soon! ?


----------



## Kaneo911

Hi All,

Decided on the 380T as my HTPC so finally purchased and put together over the weekend.

Named Thing #2 as I have the white 540 and they compliment each other very well.

Specs will be in signature soon


----------



## roflcopter159

Huge case for what I assume is a media PC. Great work on the cables though!

EDIT: Also, welcome to the club!


----------



## Kaneo911

Cheers

yeah it was much bigger than I actually thought it was but still very nice... it my turn into a full pc build one day or if the parts can handle it a file server add on.

Decided to put the effort in on cable management as I don't plan on putting more parts in.


----------



## kolo7127

I'll just leave this here.



...and these too.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## shallow_

So a few days ago the top fan in my 600t started to act up.

First it had almost stopped, I touched it to stop it completely then let go, and it spun back up again.

Then today I heard some noises like a harddrive constantly Reading (With no apparent disk activity), and it turned out it was the fan acting up.

Now I have ordered some fans to replace it with and Im opting for 2x120's instead of a new 200mm.

Now what I am wondering:

With many top mounted H100s people often og for push pull, and I remember this one video from youtube where they hook up several SP120's in series to get Extreme cooling.






My question is, since I threw in 6x120mm fans in this order, would I get any extra effect with 2+2x120s in the cabinet roof ??

Cannot find any definitive answers anywhere.. My order constists of 4x Corsair AF120 LED and 2x Corsair SP120


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth

Put her together a few weeks back, Haven't had time to cable manage.


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreatWhiteNorth*
> 
> Put her together a few weeks back, Haven't had time to cable manage.


Nice white n black theme setup!


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth

Thanks!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shallow_*
> 
> So a few days ago the top fan in my 600t started to act up.
> 
> First it had almost stopped, I touched it to stop it completely then let go, and it spun back up again.
> 
> Then today I heard some noises like a harddrive constantly Reading (With no apparent disk activity), and it turned out it was the fan acting up.
> 
> Now I have ordered some fans to replace it with and Im opting for 2x120's instead of a new 200mm.
> 
> Now what I am wondering:
> 
> With many top mounted H100s people often og for push pull, and I remember this one video from youtube where they hook up several SP120's in series to get Extreme cooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, since I threw in 6x120mm fans in this order, would I get any extra effect with 2+2x120s in the cabinet roof ??
> 
> Cannot find any definitive answers anywhere.. My order constists of 4x Corsair AF120 LED and 2x Corsair SP120


I am sorry to say this but you fell for a joke video. That video from TTL was not at all serious, but he should really have put a disclaimer in there. If you actually put 6 fans like that, all you are doing is wasting space and possibly also losing out on some airflow through the radiator since all the fans won't really spin exactly alike.


----------



## shallow_

This is why Im asking, thanks.

Never actually watched till the end, did now.. [hiding in shame]

Edit: Was never considering 6 fans like that, was considering 2+2 over and under top mesh in cabinet.

Ill hold 2 side by side when i get emand feel i there is any difference in airflow.


----------



## bigporl

Pump arrived yesterday d5 vario with EK Top, Almost there.





Parts so far,

EK-FC780 GTX780Ti Original CSQ
EK Supremacy EVO Original CSQ
Bitspower Water Tank Z Multi 150
Alphacool Nexxxos ST30 Full Copper Radiator 360mm
Phobya Xtreme 200mm V2
XSPC D5 Vario with EK X-Top CSQ
12 × EK Compresion Fittings 12mm/16mm


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shallow_*
> 
> This is why Im asking, thanks.
> 
> Never actually watched till the end, did now.. [hiding in shame]
> 
> Edit: Was never considering 6 fans like that, was considering 2+2 over and under top mesh in cabinet.
> 
> Ill hold 2 side by side when i get emand feel i there is any difference in airflow.


No worries man. Just go with a single set of fans on either side if you have to, and call it a day.


----------



## mrgnex

I have a Corsair 230T and I want to upgrade my CPU cooler (I have a hyper 212 EVO now). I really want this one: http://www.phanteks.com/ph-tc14pe.html. Officially it doesn't fit (6 mm short) but someone on youtube has put it in a 200R (which is basically the same case) claiming that the side panel would go on. Can someone tell me if it'll work? I adore that thing..


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I have a Corsair 230T and I want to upgrade my CPU cooler (I have a hyper 212 EVO now). I really want this one: http://www.phanteks.com/ph-tc14pe.html. Officially it doesn't fit (6 mm short) but someone on youtube has put it in a 200R (which is basically the same case) claiming that the side panel would go on. Can someone tell me if it'll work? I adore that thing..


Since the Noctua NH-D14 is the same size as the Phanteks although different fans it might fit. This person on pcpartpicker has a Noctua in their 230T case but says "It fits with 1/8'' to spare". http://pcpartpicker.com/b/9mqkcf so the Phanteks might be the same


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Since the Noctua NH-D14 is the same size as the Phanteks although different fans it might fit. This person on pcpartpicker has a Noctua in their 230T case but says "It fits with 1/8'' to spare". http://pcpartpicker.com/b/9mqkcf so the Phanteks might be the same


The Phanteks is 171mm and the Noctua is 160 mm so it probably won't fit. Bummer.. Thanks though.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> The Phanteks is 171mm and the Noctua is 160 mm so it probably won't fit. Bummer.. Thanks though.


Oh wow so the phanteks is bigger than the noctua...wow. Well you can always get the smaller version of the Phanteks cooler


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Oh wow so the phanteks is bigger than the noctua...wow. Well you can always get the smaller version of the Phanteks cooler


Yeah but that cools less and is less amazing..


----------



## shallow_

Hi

I have an H60 cooler in my build, and since I have been doing some fan Upgrades reently I looked over the Components and found that the rubber parts where the rubberhoses og into the cooler itself has several cracks in the.



















Hae sent a request to Corsair, but wanted to know if anyone else have experienced this ? what risks of leakage in the near future ?

H60 (and everything else) is about 2 years old. (8 march 2013)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shallow_*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have an H60 cooler in my build, and since I have been doing some fan Upgrades reently I looked over the Components and found that the rubber parts where the rubberhoses og into the cooler itself has several cracks in the.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hae sent a request to Corsair, but wanted to know if anyone else have experienced this ? what risks of leakage in the near future ?
> 
> H60 (and everything else) is about 2 years old. (8 march 2013)


A lot of people have posted about this in the Hydro Series forum. Apparently they are only cosmetic, and the cracks will not cause any issues at all.

Maybe in the future, if Corsair wants to use a collar like that on the hoses, they will make them from metal.


----------



## shallow_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> A lot of people have posted about this in the Hydro Series forum. Apparently they are only cosmetic, and the cracks will not cause any issues at all.
> 
> Maybe in the future, if Corsair wants to use a collar like that on the hoses, they will make them from metal.


Thanks man, load off my shoulders









Was imagining my Graphics card covered in cooling Liquid


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shallow_*
> 
> Thanks man, load off my shoulders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was imagining my Graphics card covered in cooling Liquid


Been there, done that. Though it wasn't CLC liquid....

That was not a good day.


----------



## ronni3

I recently purchased a Corsair Graphite 760T White and immediately removed the 5 1\4" drive cage. Had to remove the rivets and also use a Dremel to cut the bay off since the left side of the cage is attached to the front support pillar (no rivets on that side).

Anyways I would like to water cool my rig and also use white acrylic as a background, very similar to what @RomeoKilo did with his rig in this thread [Build Log] Corsair C70 with twin XSPC AX360s.

Any chance someone can provide the internal measurements for the Graphite 760T? I'd like to follow @RomeoKilo's example and build as perfect a rig as possible.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shallow_*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hae sent a request to Corsair, but wanted to know if anyone else have experienced this ? what risks of leakage in the near future ?
> 
> H60 (and everything else) is about 2 years old. (8 march 2013)


Leak issues are the least reports that we have to handle with our coolers. Although they are rare, in an event that it happens, they are treated on a case to case basis. Had it been proven that the cooler leaked due to defect, we will compensate you for the other components in the system that have been damaged to a certain extent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> A lot of people have posted about this in the Hydro Series forum. Apparently they are only cosmetic, and the cracks will not cause any issues at all.


^ Correct. Those rubber covers on those connectors have no purpose other than cosmetics. It does NOT pose any danger to your system.


----------



## schatten

Hello,

decided to pop in







. Proud owner of a 600T for the past 3 years ..











witch i recently decided to replace with a new build that i'm working on in a 780T, if you guys wanna check out >>Mauveine<<.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schatten*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> decided to pop in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Proud owner of a 680T for the past 3 years ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> witch i recently decided to replace with a new build that i'm working on in a 780T, if you guys wanna check out >>Mauveine<<.


The case in your photo is the 600t as the 680t hasn't been out for 3 years....possibly a typo?


----------



## schatten

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> The case in your photo is the 600t as the 680t hasn't been out for 3 years....possibly a typo?


Fixed, typo, sry .. thx


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schatten*
> 
> false
> Fixed, typo, sry .. thx


----------



## shallow_

So have finally added some more fans to my 600t and very happy with the result.

When purchasing a windowed side panel for my black 600t, I got another spare Mesh With mounting holes for 4 120mm fans. Have seen other users just fix these inside With cableties, but thought Id try something else (apologize if the exact same thing has been done before, have not read ALL posts here Im afraid







)

Cut out a suitable part of the mesh With my Fein multimaster (dont worry, I fixed the uneaven top and bottom)



Mounted the 2 CorsairAF120mm white LED fans and sleved the 2 cables together.





And then I mounted the dual fan mesh inside the case.



Had orginally thought about mounting it with cableties only, but found there was a much better way.
Along the front outside of the Cages there is a groove going the entire lenght Down, and the mesh fit perfecty inside.

Then at the rear, there is one of the Cage mounting screw holes. I then used a regular machine screw (yes, could have been black, but noone can see it without a mirror







) and used 3 washers. first a small one exact thickness of mesh, then a large one pinnig the mesh to the Cages, then a small one again to keep the small screwhead from popping through the larger washer.

Th Cable fits perfectly through the back.





Now I can use both cages knowing there is ample airflow.



Ended up just using 2x120's in the roof as I neede the other 2 for the HD Cages.



Also have 2x SP120's which I will use for H60 push pull when I get another Corsair mounting screw set next week.

Very happy with the look now, also coming next week in an LSI 9211 SAS/Sata Controller and then my next wish is to get me 8 dimms (4black and 4 blue) just for the cooler look.


----------



## philipchai

Build List: Black and Red Build
Chasis: Corsair 760T White
Motherboard: Rampage V Extreme
CPU: Intel 5960x Stock Speed 3.0 Ghz (3.5 Ghz Turbo Boost)
RAM: DDR4 Corsair LPX 2133 (Lowest Latency is Better)
Graphic Card: 2 x ASUS Matrix Platinum GTX 980s SLI
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100 280mm
Case Fans: 4x 140mm White LED Corsair Fans (Push-Pull), 1x Rear 140mm White LED Corsair Fan, 1x Bottom 120mm White LED Corsair Fan
Power Supply: Corsair Platinum Full Modular AX 1200i
Sleeved Cable: Corsair RED Pro Individual Cables
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250gb
Hard Drive: 3TB
DVD: None (Prefer External Drive)
Window: Win 8.1 Pro
Keyboard and Mouse: At the moment, using cheap CM Storm bundle Black/Red
Future Thoughts: Add BitFelix LED White Light Strips 60mm two of them from top to side and to bottom.
Total Cost: $4,100 which is not bad and cheaper than (Origin PC and Digital Storm)


----------



## Xuanqil

Heres my 760T running in the dark


----------



## patriot21

Hi guys,new member from Greece..Here is my little monster.Yesterday i watercooled it with a corsair h60 hydro.Hope you like it!Join me in the club!


----------



## shallow_

Welcome 'New memeber from Greece'









Always helps with a little watercooling, less bulky too.

Made this earlier today (yes used stock templates in Win Movie Maker..)


----------



## patriot21

Thank you! It has been over a year that i started spending time on pcs.It has been my favorite hobby...Nice to meet you!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Update coming soon....


----------



## ShaneH

My current rig

Components are:
*Corsair Graphite 230T Case
*Asus M5A78L-M Motherboard
*AMD FX-6300 Vishera Six-Core 3.5GHz
*Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB DDR3 (2x8GB Dual Channel)
*Coolermaster 650W GM Series Modular PSU
*1TB Seagate Baracuda 7200rpm SATA3 64MB HDD
*Samsung SH-224DB DVD+/-R Sata DVD Writer
*NZXT HUE RGB LED Controller
*5.25" LCD Panel Fan Speed Controller
*Acer K272HLBID 27 Inch HDMI LED Monitor
*AMD VTX Radeon R7 250 2GB

CPU-Z results:
http://valid.canardpc.com/d21lv3

And some pictures:


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneH*
> 
> My current rig
> 
> Components are:
> *Corsair Graphite 230T Case
> *Asus M5A78L-M Motherboard
> *AMD FX-6300 Vishera Six-Core 3.5GHz
> *Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB DDR3 (2x8GB Dual Channel)
> *Coolermaster 650W GM Series Modular PSU
> *1TB Seagate Baracuda 7200rpm SATA3 64MB HDD
> *Samsung SH-224DB DVD+/-R Sata DVD Writer
> *NZXT HUE RGB LED Controller
> *5.25" LCD Panel Fan Speed Controller
> *Acer K272HLBID 27 Inch HDMI LED Monitor
> *AMD VTX Radeon R7 250 2GB
> 
> CPU-Z results:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d21lv3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And some pictures:


That top shelf looks like it could collapse at any moment

Nice build though


----------



## giovannic

Hey guys, i just managed to change the front intake fan of my 600t with a bitfenix spectre pro 200mm. i think it is pretty loud and i didn't find much difference. i was definitely happier of the improvements when i changed the fans on my old zalman z11 plus with a corsair af120 and a corsair af140.
i checked the temperature after about 45 minutes playing the and CPU was about 58°C, the video card 68°C

what's your experience with the bitfenix spectre pro 200mm? do you guys have any suggestion to give me?

ps: i just changed the front intake and not the back and upper exhaust. may this affect the performance?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giovannic*
> 
> Hey guys, i just managed to change the front intake fan of my 600t with a bitfenix spectre pro 200mm. i think it is pretty loud and i didn't find much difference. i was definitely happier of the improvements when i changed the fans on my old zalman z11 plus with a corsair af120 and a corsair af140.
> i checked the temperature after about 45 minutes playing the and CPU was about 58°C, the video card 68°C
> 
> what's your experience with the bitfenix spectre pro 200mm? do you guys have any suggestion to give me?
> 
> ps: i just changed the front intake and not the back and upper exhaust. may this affect the performance?


I had the spectre pro before moving onto the CM megaflows, the spectre was louder but moved more air for me.

If you can shove some 120s up top. It would be better than one 200mm


----------



## giovannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I had the spectre pro before moving onto the CM megaflows, the spectre was louder but moved more air for me.
> 
> If you can shove some 120s up top. It would be better than one 200mm


that is what i was thinking about. i haven't bought them yet cause i am still thinking about buying a a watercooler for my cpu. in that case it would be better to have 2 SP120 then AF120, right?


----------



## patriot21

nice video,i see you have the newest version of corsair h60..I think that you dont need such big PSU,isnt it too much?

ps...Undust your little baby,it cant breathe well...


----------



## patriot21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shallow_*
> 
> Welcome 'New memeber from Greece'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always helps with a little watercooling, less bulky too.
> 
> Made this earlier today (yes used stock templates in Win Movie Maker..)


----------



## ShaneH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That top shelf looks like it could collapse at any moment
> 
> Nice build though


Thanks.









The top shelf is rubbish, the desk originally have a piece of wood that went vertical down the right hand side for CDs/ DVDs and supported it but I removed that so the monitor would fit. I'm looking into getting a new desk now though, just not sure which one.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giovannic*
> 
> that is what i was thinking about. i haven't bought them yet cause i am still thinking about buying a a watercooler for my cpu. in that case it would be better to have 2 SP120 then AF120, right?


For rads the SPs are better yes.


----------



## RocketAbyss

The chat about the spectre pro 200mm fans is starting to bring back memories...haha its been awhile since we had that long conversation with krullo(the fan man)


----------



## RocketAbyss

Incoming glamour shots of my dive into getting a custom loop for my 780T:


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> The chat about the spectre pro 200mm fans is starting to bring back memories...haha its been awhile since we had that long conversation with krullo(the fan man)


Haha yeah, the fan + keyboard specialist. Been a while since we've all been chatting about random poop on here


----------



## shallow_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriot21*
> 
> nice video,i see you have the newest version of corsair h60..I think that you dont need such big PSU,isnt it too much?
> 
> ps...Undust your little baby,it cant breathe well...


On the lookout for something good to remove the fine dust with. Saw a brush in a youtube video but havent really found anything good. And the air cans + vacuum only gets soo much..

ReSU Im never running out of Power again, I have had issues With that on many previous pc's, this should keep me for a while


----------



## patriot21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shallow_*
> 
> On the lookout for something good to remove the fine dust with. Saw a brush in a youtube video but havent really found anything good. And the air cans + vacuum only gets soo much..
> 
> ReSU Im never running out of Power again, I have had issues With that on many previous pc's, this should keep me for a while


I usually clean the dust with compressed air from benzin stations or car wash stations...Sometime i must buy my own air compressor for home,so i dont have to take my pc and make rounds with it!


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> The chat about the spectre pro 200mm fans is starting to bring back memories...haha its been awhile since we had that long conversation with krullo(the fan man)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Haha yeah, the fan + keyboard specialist. Been a while since we've all been chatting about random poop on here


Ha, I think about that every time too.

My Spectre Pros still work, if anyone wants that info. I still wish we had more variety in the 200mm form factor, though. It seems to have just died, doesn't it?


----------



## roflcopter159

Pretty sure this thread kinda died along with that whole OT discussion. It's kind of disappointing really...


----------



## shallow_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriot21*
> 
> I usually clean the dust with compressed air from benzin stations or car wash stations...Sometime i must buy my own air compressor for home,so i dont have to take my pc and make rounds with it!


I have compressed air cans but that doesnt remove the last of it. All my pictures are *after* removing what I can with compressed air..

In this video you can see a special brush he uses (the blue one on the bench behind him) He actually shows how he uses it in one video (thought it was this), but couldnt find that excact moment. Anyways a soft brush which lets you access hard to Reach Places. Dont know where to get one though


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Pretty sure this thread kinda died along with that whole OT discussion. It's kind of disappointing really...


Yeah, oh well.


----------



## giovannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> For rads the SPs are better yes.


thank you again for your help!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giovannic*
> 
> thank you again for your help!


Any time!


----------



## Orifiel

Guys a quick question

I just ordered the black 780t and my question is about the built quality. Is it good?

I wanted a case with lots of space and cable management convenience, because even my haf xm I own, makes it hard in the cable management (at least for me).

I was trying to find a review about the external frame of the case, is it all plastic, including doors? or the front panel is plastic.

I had to choose between haf X, or 780/760/730 and I picked 780t...


----------



## ShrunkenQuasar

Happy owner of a 380T, looking to join the club.


----------



## grunion

Anyone have an mITX board installed in a 600T?


----------



## gordonash

Looking for opinion on best 20cm red led fan for my 380t please. I did a thread search but the pages coming up for '20cm' did not contain the phrase









On a side note any news on weather a mini 780t would ever be made? Thats a seriously sexy sexy case but i just cant stand full towers which makes me very sad.

Thanks.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Anyone have an mITX board installed in a 600T?


I haven't seen anyone do that. Out of curiosity though, why would you want to put an ITX board into such a large ATX case?

EDIT: if you are wondering about compatibility, the Corsair website lists it as compatible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordonash*
> 
> Looking for opinion on best 20cm red led fan for my 380t please. I did a thread search but the pages coming up for '20cm' did not contain the phrase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note any news on weather a mini 780t would ever be made? Thats a seriously sexy sexy case but i just cant stand full towers which makes me very sad.
> 
> Thanks.


For future reference, most places will call them 200mm fans. As for suggestions, I know the Bitfenix Spectre Pro is decent and I've heard good things about the Cooler Master MegaFlow. Not sure about whether or not either would fit, but they are both 200mm fans.

Also, mini 780T=380T. If you were wondering about an mATX version, I haven't seen or heard anything about that.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordonash*
> 
> On a side note any news on weather a mini 780t would ever be made? Thats a seriously sexy sexy case but i just cant stand full towers which makes me very sad.
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Also, mini 780T=380T. If you were wondering about an mATX version, I haven't seen or heard anything about that.


^ Correct. Or you can also look at it this way, 780T > 600T > 380T


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I haven't seen anyone do that. Out of curiosity though, why would you want to put an ITX board into such a large ATX case?
> 
> EDIT: if you are wondering about compatibility, the Corsair website lists it as compatible.
> For future reference, most places will call them 200mm fans. As for suggestions, I know the Bitfenix Spectre Pro is decent and I've heard good things about the Cooler Master MegaFlow. Not sure about whether or not either would fit, but they are both 200mm fans.
> 
> Also, mini 780T=380T. If you were wondering about an mATX version, I haven't seen or heard anything about that.


I got rid of my MVIE and need the room for storage drives. My Prodigy is maxed out on HDD space.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey all! It's been forever since I stopped by!

I'm still rocking my 600T and probably will be for some time.
I have a feeling my gpu's are starting to hickup though (they can't!, I'll explain). Some stuttering in BF4 even though I have over 100fps.

Good news everyone, I will soon have my very own house! It will probably need 2 years of renovating though. I can't wait to have my own awesome room.
Unfortunately that means saving so no new pc aaarrgghh.

Question, when should I renew my liquid? how long does it last? I have Mayhems pastel in white. I'm assuming I need to change the tubing when I do this and clean the blocks?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey all! It's been forever since I stopped by!
> 
> I'm still rocking my 600T and probably will be for some time.
> I have a feeling my gpu's are starting to hickup though (they can't!, I'll explain). Some stuttering in BF4 even though I have over 100fps.
> 
> Good news everyone, I will soon have my very own house! It will probably need 2 years of renovating though. I can't wait to have my own awesome room.
> Unfortunately that means saving so no new pc aaarrgghh.
> 
> Question, when should I renew my liquid? how long does it last? I have Mayhems pastel in white. I'm assuming I need to change the tubing when I do this and clean the blocks?


Hey Sparkles! Long time no see

Congrats on the house!

As for loop, I've always heard it should be torn down and cleaned at least once a year. Though, I haven't actually gotten myself a loop, so I'm just passing on what I've seen/read.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey Sparkles! Long time no see
> 
> Congrats on the house!
> 
> As for loop, I've always heard it should be torn down and cleaned at least once a year. Though, I haven't actually gotten myself a loop, so I'm just passing on what I've seen/read.


Thx, it's not mine yet and it needs alooooooooot of work, basically tearing everything down except the walls (it's a bit like modding a computer case







)

I thought the same thing, +/- 1 year, though I think the Mayhems fluid can last up to 2 years, but I can already see that my tubing is yellowing so might be best to clean it around in a month or 3 (I forgot when I got my loop finished







)
Edit: I just checked my photos and damn it's already been a year!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Thx, it's not mine yet and it needs alooooooooot of work, basically tearing everything down except the walls (it's a bit like modding a computer case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I thought the same thing, +/- 1 year, though I think the Mayhems fluid can last up to 2 years, but I can already see that my tubing is yellowing so might be best to clean it around in a month or 3 (I forgot when I got my loop finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Edit: I just checked my photos and damn it's already been a year!


Congrats!
I was thinking about buying a house last year but, I'm too poor! Mayhem can last up to 3 years without cleaning but the tubing (like you said) will go brown before.

It says in mayhems website, you'll probably need to buy more tubing, rather than re use them.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Congrats!
> I was thinking about buying a house last year but, I'm too poor! Mayhem can last up to 3 years without cleaning but the tubing (like you said) will go brown before.
> 
> It says in mayhems website, you'll probably need to buy more tubing, rather than re use them.


Well the house is a gift from my grandparents, it's their second house that they rented out.

3 years, hhmm well I'm still gonna clean it out, I want some new colors, pastel green or pastel yellow!

Think I'll get that Mayhems blitz kit to clean everything out. What I did notice last year was that I was unable to get all the water out of the system. How am I going to do that, it's gonna be a mess!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Well the house is a gift from my grandparents, it's their second house that they rented out.
> 
> 3 years, hhmm well I'm still gonna clean it out, I want some new colors, pastel green or pastel yellow!
> 
> Think I'll get that Mayhems blitz kit to clean everything out. What I did notice last year was that I was unable to get all the water out of the system. How am I going to do that, it's gonna be a mess!


I don't really think the whole blitz thing is worth it IMO, i'va always bought 5 litres of distilled vinegar and use it with distilled water. Cleans everything pretty well.

Oooh, I have a Sunset Yellow build coming up









Edit: Don't shove a whole 5litre bottle of vinegar in there lol. Just use a 1/5 ratio.. Just incase


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Well the house is a gift from my grandparents, it's their second house that they rented out.
> 
> 3 years, hhmm well I'm still gonna clean it out, I want some new colors, pastel green or pastel yellow!
> 
> Think I'll get that Mayhems blitz kit to clean everything out. *What I did notice last year was that I was unable to get all the water out of the system. How am I going to do that, it's gonna be a mess!*


You will probably have to leave them out to dry for a little while. That or (and I have no idea if this is a good idea or not) get an air compressor/datavac/hair dryer and just blow dry the parts. You may want to check with someone a bit more experienced though before you do that.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> You will probably have to leave them out to dry for a little while. That or (and I have no idea if this is a good idea or not) get an air compressor/datavac/hair dryer and just blow dry the parts. You may want to check with someone a bit more experienced though before you do that.


I blew it. Like really hard. With my mouth.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> You will probably have to leave them out to dry for a little while. That or (and I have no idea if this is a good idea or not) get an air compressor/datavac/hair dryer and just blow dry the parts. You may want to check with someone a bit more experienced though before you do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blew it. Like really hard. With my mouth.
Click to expand...

You just like being in my signature don't you?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> You just like being in my signature don't you?


Hahahahaha, I didn't even mean too. I think words just comes out my mouth without me thinking lol


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hahahahaha, I didn't even mean too. I think words just comes out my mouth without me thinking lol


----------



## princedanly




----------



## gordonash

nvm


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordonash*
> 
> Anyone have experience or knowledge of either of these Corsair coolers fitting into the 380T?
> 
> H80i GT (pretty sure this will fit with no problems as does the normal H80i)
> H100i GTX (the normal h100i fits, the GTX is only 3mm thicker but has a few mm extra on the x/y too tho and ofc if it overlaps the mobo power socket...)
> 
> Was pretty much decided on the h80i gt but the gtx is only £15 more approx.
> 
> Many thanks.


I fit the H105 in mine, but had to modify the 8 pin CPU power connector. It may depend on the layout of the components on your mobo. I think you may be able to fit the H80i GT up front as well, but maybe a little weird as the mounting holes on the case would be threaded as well as the rad. On the side the H80i GT might run into the same component layout dependency as the H105.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Geggeg's review of the 380t has some useful info and photos as well
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510189/my-review-of-the-corsair-graphite-380t


----------



## Jeronbernal

if its any use, you can check my build log and compare the radiator fitment to the corsair hydro series, im putting a full loop in the 380t, its been on pause for a while but just picked it back up a few days ago, gonna start updating it here shortly.

i fit a st30 + 120mm fan in front with a little bit of room with cabling in the way


----------



## princedanly




----------



## princedanly




----------



## Mergatroid

Been sick and busy for a while so I haven't had the chance to drop in. Nice to see the thread still moving along with more nice builds.


----------



## princedanly




----------



## MrPT

My 600t with inverted mod is out for sale, if any1 is interested just send me pm for details


----------



## js593

Hey guys

I currently have my rig inside a 780T setup, watercooled CPU (custom loop with a MCP655 & the EK 140MM bolt on res)

I find the water temps seem to rise quite a bit. She does run a 3 pass XSPC radiator with 1/2" barbs and hose. I only have a pull system set up right now, i'm looking for some input on putting in a few more fans.

Top 3 fans are Noctua's, and i may want to put 2 more in. The only problem is that i don't have any more headers from the front panel.

I'm curious how many fans one can run on each channel on the 780T. I do have one that does run two on the single channel, but i can't find any kind of information in regards to the power consumption and distribution of this board.

Can anyone chime into this?

Thanks!


----------



## roflcopter159

MrPT: your build is probably one of my favorite 600T builds. How come you are selling it? Also, really quick side note, is your psu on the bottom in the front, with the fan getting intake from the front grill?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> MrPT: your build is probably one of my favorite 600T builds. How come you are selling it? Also, really quick side note, is your psu on the bottom in the front, with the fan getting intake from the front grill?


It looks as though the whole thing is completely inverted... legit setup though.


----------



## MrPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> MrPT: your build is probably one of my favorite 600T builds. How come you are selling it? Also, really quick side note, is your psu on the bottom in the front, with the fan getting intake from the front grill?


Thanks







I'm starting new build in Lian Li full tower (soon gonna start worklog on forum







) My budget is tight so all hardware gonna be taken from 600t so case is going to basement and collect dust or what I'm prefer is going to make new owner happy

About psu is moved to the front. Air is taken from bottom, front grill is exhaust grill


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPT*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting new build in Lian Li full tower (soon gonna start worklog on forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) My budget is tight so all hardware gonna be taken from 600t so case is going to basement and collect dust or what I'm prefer is going to make new owner happy
> 
> About psu is moved to the front. Air is taken from bottom, front grill is exhaust grill


Gotcha. Make sure to post a link here to the new log when it starts up. After seeing your 600T, I'd love to see what you do with a Lian Li.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Been a minute and my stuff isn't totally organized in the case but the temps are good so I can't complain.


Spoiler: Case Photos


----------



## Dr.m0x

380T owner here, add me please.


----------



## Intodadeep




----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Yesterday evening I had some serious heating under my desk









My 600t was emiting some very hot air whilst playing BF Hardline, after a couple of games the game was even stuttering, because I was using mantle I didn't see my fps/temp.
I have a feeling that my gpu's are starting to fail on me.
Damn damn damn, I'm waiting for those 390's to release with a beautiful price. Might get myself one even though I have to save me moneh


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Yesterday evening I had some serious heating under my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 600t was emiting some very hot air whilst playing BF Hardline, after a couple of games the game was even stuttering, because I was using mantle I didn't see my fps/temp.
> I have a feeling that my gpu's are starting to fail on me.
> Damn damn damn, I'm waiting for those 390's to release with a beautiful price. Might get myself one even though I have to save me moneh


You're gpu's have GONE way longer than I expected. They're pretty strong still IMO.
It's probably worth the upgrade.

You have to think about CPU too.
Having a really high end GPU and old cpu isn't going to help either


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You're gpu's have GONE way longer than I expected. They're pretty strong still IMO.
> It's probably worth the upgrade.
> 
> You have to think about CPU too.
> Having a really high end GPU and old cpu isn't going to help either


Ssshhh, I really wanna do it, but why does it have to cost soo much money









Oh well we'll see


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Ssshhh, I really wanna do it, but why does it have to cost soo much money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well we'll see


Because technology rules this world now...


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Because technology rules this world now...


If I would buy a normal pc price would be okay, but noooo I want slightly overkill


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> If I would buy a normal pc price would be okay, but noooo I want slightly overkill


You're on here, I would hope you wouldn't settle for mediocre...


----------



## bigporl

Well here's my 600T under water. Still some tidying up to do and things to change but happy so far.







Sorry for the phone pics don't have a decent enough camera to use.


----------



## TechSilver13

Finally got my case where I want it. I am probably going to add another 980 Classified and the EVGA 1000 P2 (for that eco mode fan).


----------



## Buehlar

Can anyone with a Graphite Series 230T give me the dimensions of the front I/O panel.

I'm working on a scrap build and this may work out perfect.

Thanks


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^cool builds!









I was cleaning up my dropbox and found some pics:

* System May 2012 (when I bought it)



* System after discovering OCN August 2013



* System after WC March 2014



Sorry I was bored at work


----------



## valkeriefire

*Can any 380T owners measure the EXACT maximum amount of GPU you can fit into the 380T itx?* I have a friend who wants to put a Gigabyte GTX970 G1 in there, it measures 12.28" long (311mm). The specs state it won't but fit but a review on Amazon states that it fits just by moving the USB wires from the button console (I also found a user on reddit who stated it works). Can anyone please confirm this? +Rep for any and all help.

Here is the amazon source....http://www.amazon.com/review/R4E45DV8USG03/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00LA6X38O&nodeID=541966&store=pc


----------



## D4N3L

My last PC update






Now i want to upgrate with watercooling, i will put a triple 120 fans radiator on de top in pull position, but I don´t know if put a 60 mm, 45 mm or 30 mm
I need the 2 bahies for the reservoir. (Alphacool Repack Dual Laing D5 or Alphacool Repack Quad Laing DDC)
http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1140_Alphacool-Repack---Quad-Laing-DDC---Dual-5-25-Bay-Station.html
Any idea?


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> ^cool builds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was cleaning up my dropbox and found some pics:
> 
> * System May 2012 (when I bought it)
> 
> 
> 
> * System after discovering OCN August 2013
> 
> 
> 
> * System after WC March 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I was bored at work


Our cases look like twins. Sorry but had to copy a lot of how your is set up as when i was looking at the way others had done there's i didn't really like the way there tubing was routed or they had bay res which i didn't want to do.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> *Can any 380T owners measure the EXACT maximum amount of GPU you can fit into the 380T itx?* I have a friend who wants to put a Gigabyte GTX970 G1 in there, it measures 12.28" long (311mm). The specs state it won't but fit but a review on Amazon states that it fits just by moving the USB wires from the button console (I also found a user on reddit who stated it works). Can anyone please confirm this? +Rep for any and all help.
> 
> Here is the amazon source....http://www.amazon.com/review/R4E45DV8USG03/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00LA6X38O&nodeID=541966&store=pc


Putting it in here also in case others were wondering: I measured 310.02mm from end to end in the GPU section. That 311mm Gigabyte GPU will be a super tight fit with little to no maneuvering room during installation/removal.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Add me to the club. My ticket: 600T




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I know I have not been accepted/approved yet but I'm going to use the club sig as I'm sure I'll be added sooner or later when the OP sees my request.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone.

The non-metal portions of my white 600T have accumulated dust on them over the last two years and have become quite dirty. Is there any way to clean it up properly so that it looks good as new without harming the casing in any way?

Thank you.


----------



## DirtySocks

760T Black
Add me to da club


----------



## confed

Got my acrylic side panel now. Looks great but my cable management definitely needs a lot of work. Front fan is under-performing so I may try to swap it out for 2 x 120mm fans. Got an extra piece of acrylic lying around that I may make into a PSU shroud as well.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> The non-metal portions of my white 600T have accumulated dust on them over the last two years and have become quite dirty. Is there any way to clean it up properly so that it looks good as new without harming the casing in any way?
> 
> Thank you.


Sounds like a build up of dust particle over the years has left a stain on the plastic frame of the case. Do you mind posting some photos?


----------



## dbs1231

sorry for bad english

My Custom Mode Crosair Case i call it 380TITANX EK water cooling system and block

i have putted the my unused Crosair H110i Cut out the cpu block and plugged to Ek titan x water block...

Drilled holes in the side of the case for installed the H110i Radiator that is only for the titan

for the cpu i have putted h80 (i7 4770k) (motherboard gigabyte z97 mini-itx pro)

in the bottom there is 1250w monster zalman PSU , i had to cut some of the case on the bottom for insert it...

it is amazing how much i manged to insert this small case... :thumb:THE TITANX IN IDLE IS 25C Temp ONLY ! there is a picture WHEN playing after overclocked it by +300 for the gpu core it reach 47C Temp MAX

Can I join The Club ?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Sounds like a build up of dust particle over the years has left a stain on the plastic frame of the case. Do you mind posting some photos?


Here you go.


----------



## videyOHgamer

This is my fresh 780T. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tocha4kxp6uq6c9/AACW8_GkudPgpov8WlhVIaSsa?dl=0 <- dropbox album I'll post some pics of me 600t as soon a I get my leds in.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Here you go.


I'd use some Clorox Bleach Wipes on the case, should clean up nicely. That's how I cleaned my 600T from my kids.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Got my acrylic side panel now. Looks great but my cable management definitely needs a lot of work. Front fan is under-performing so I may try to swap it out for 2 x 120mm fans. Got an extra piece of acrylic lying around that I may make into a PSU shroud as well.


Post some pics


----------



## DirtySocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *videyOHgamer*
> 
> 
> This is my fresh 780T. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tocha4kxp6uq6c9/AACW8_GkudPgpov8WlhVIaSsa?dl=0 <- dropbox album I'll post some pics of me 600t as soon a I get my leds in.


Looks great


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I'd use some Clorox Bleach Wipes on the case, should clean up nicely. That's how I cleaned my 600T from my kids.
> Post some pics


Just for you. Remember, I still got a lot of cleanup to do. Don't mind the Cow from Chick-fil-a, I just like it. No camera over here so please excuse the phone quality as well.


----------



## ssgtnubb

A tip for you just for a little something to pop that I did for my 600T is to buy a white paint pin and color in the Corsair Sails on the drive cage, it'll pop nice. I forgot how much that panel looks like nothing in that case, looks like I could stick my hand through it lol.


----------



## genoxalmighty

Hi i read that an h105 cpu cooler have hard time fitting it on a corsair 380t.
would it fit using msi z97i gaming ack mitx motherboard?


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genoxalmighty*
> 
> Hi i read that an h105 cpu cooler have hard time fitting it on a corsair 380t.
> would it fit using msi z97i gaming ack mitx motherboard?


it looks like for that board you'd have to do some cable or case modification. I had to modify my 8pin cpu cable to get mine to fit with my evga board. You might be able to do something similar with the 24pin and may need to do something with the sata cables too. Only other option is to modify the case to fit it in the front. Before i made the cable mod, i mounted the fans on the outer side of the radiator support rails and left the side panel off. If you dont mind fans or a rad sticking out of the side you could also mod the side panel so it could still attach.

Scratch that I wasnt looking at the ack board. Side mod or Front mod would most likely be the only way. I suppose you might be able to mod the radiator to fit it on the side too.


----------



## genoxalmighty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> it looks like for that board you'd have to do some cable or case modification. I had to modify my 8pin cpu cable to get mine to fit with my evga board. You might be able to do something similar with the 24pin and may need to do something with the sata cables too. Only other option is to modify the case to fit it in the front. Before i made the cable mod, i mounted the fans on the outer side of the radiator support rails and left the side panel off. If you dont mind fans or a rad sticking out of the side you could also mod the side panel so it could still attach.
> 
> Scratch that I wasnt looking at the ack board. Side mod or Front mod would most likely be the only way. I suppose you might be able to mod the radiator to fit it on the side too.


Hmmm, would you think the radiator would hit the heatsink on the side? I guess i would really just buy h100i to be sure :-s


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genoxalmighty*
> 
> Hmmm, would you think the radiator would hit the heatsink on the side? I guess i would really just buy h100i to be sure :-s


I would say for sure the radiator would hit the heatsink on the side, you wont even be able to mount the rad rails unless you modify something. H100i should definitely fit and probably not any real life noticeable performance difference, nothing that would really matter anyway. I just prefer the look and simplicity of the H105 pump. The link software isnt the greatest it seems, but you dont have to use the software.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can try what ssgtnubb suggested, some bleach wipes. You could also try any multi surface cleaner, like a Windex or a pledge multi purpose cleaner. Give it a good rub and I am sure that those dust stain will come off.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> A tip for you just for a little something to pop that I did for my 600T is to buy a white paint pin and color in the Corsair Sails on the drive cage, it'll pop nice. I forgot how much that panel looks like nothing in that case, looks like I could stick my hand through it lol.


Got some Orange spray paint laying around. May have to paint that and a few other odds and ends orange. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> You can try what ssgtnubb suggested, some bleach wipes. You could also try any multi surface cleaner, like a Windex or a pledge multi purpose cleaner. Give it a good rub and I am sure that those dust stain will come off.


That did the trick.

Thank you ssgtnubb and Joseph.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> That did the trick.
> 
> Thank you ssgtnubb and Joseph.


Nice! Glad to hear that it worked. Your 600T has been reborn


----------



## ssgtnubb

No problemo'


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Nice! Glad to hear that it worked. Your 600T has been reborn


Indeed it has. And more so with the upgrade to two Titan Xs.









I'm surprised at how well rubbing with a water-soaked cloth worked at getting rid of those stains. The case looks as good as new.


----------



## 919Pheonix

Hi Corsair Graphite Club,
I'm dropping my 380T build in "Case Mod Work Logs", but thought I could share a link here Overstuffed
Work in progress

Couple current pics


----------



## Biffsteki

Hi Graphite Owners Club!

Just wanted to contribute with my own 380T

Had the case for 2 months and just finnished the watercooling







120x34mm Swiftech rad
240x34mm Swifteck rad

Corsair SP QE and LED fans.

R9 290

G3258 @ 4.5ghz

I will be posting a build log later on!


----------



## confed

Both of those are nice looking cases. I'll be checking in on the build logs soon. Good work though.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *919Pheonix*
> 
> Hi Corsair Graphite Club,
> I'm dropping my 380T build in "Case Mod Work Logs", but thought I could share a link here Overstuffed
> Work in progress
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Couple current pics


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biffsteki*
> 
> Hi Graphite Owners Club!
> 
> Just wanted to contribute with my own 380T
> 
> Had the case for 2 months and just finnished the watercooling
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120x34mm Swiftech rad
> 240x34mm Swifteck rad
> 
> Corsair SP QE and LED fans.
> 
> R9 290
> 
> G3258 @ 4.5ghz
> 
> I will be posting a build log later on!


Amazing build guys! I am starting to see more and more of these 380T custom water cooled builds. Keep them coming


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone.

So I decided to switch to the mesh panel and two side fans to cool my new GPUs. While the cooling part has been taken care of, the case is filling up with dust much faster than before.

Would dust filters help in this case? If yes, could you please link me to the ones that would be best?

Also, do dust filters wear out? If yes, how often do I need to change them?

And how much hindrance do they cause to the airflow?

Thank you.


----------



## oxidize

Can someone tell me if this 360 radiator:


can fit into 760T:


WHILE
still keeping at least two out of three 5.25 drive bays free for DVD and fan controller?


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> A tip for you just for a little something to pop that I did for my 600T is to buy a white paint pin and color in the Corsair Sails on the drive cage, it'll pop nice. I forgot how much that panel looks like nothing in that case, looks like I could stick my hand through it lol.


I had some spray paint lying around. I never used spray paint and wanted to see how bad I would mess it up. From far away, it isn't bad but definitely looks messy on inspection. Eventually, I'll be doing these the correct way but here's a "first-pass" shot.



As always, please excuse the phone quality.

EDIT - I am looking into swapping out the front 200mm fan for 2 120mm fans that I have laying around. They are Scythe Slipstreams and I feel like this Bitfenix Spectre just isnt moving the air that it should/used to. I believe it will be a noticeable, although slight decrease in overall temps. Is there anyone that still checks this thread who has done this swap? I'll take any advice, pointers, tips or criticism! Thanks


----------



## isnemz

Hi everyone!

I am finishing up my 780t build and wanted to know if anyone had any idea if any 360 radiator fits on the front of the case. I bought a swiftech 360 rad but did not fit. I ended up using a 240 rad that I have from my previous build. I would like to get a new one but not sure if I should stick with a 240 or do the 360.

Thank you.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isnemz*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am finishing up my 780t build and wanted to know if anyone had any idea if any 360 radiator fits on the front of the case. I bought a swiftech 360 rad but did not fit. I ended up using a 240 rad that I have from my previous build. I would like to get a new one but not sure if I should stick with a 240 or do the 360.
> 
> Thank you.


You might be safer going with a 240. I think most 360s have clearance issues with the bottom of the case or with the 5.25" drive cage that is riveted in.


----------



## Springerr

Came here looking for some 380T builds... Slightly sad of the lack of them


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> Came here looking for some 380T builds... Slightly sad of the lack of them


There is a few of us in here, got any questions or specifics your looknig for? Posted my pics in here awhile back. P.M. me if you want a closer look at one of my sig rigs


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> There is a few of us in here, got any questions or specifics your looknig for? Posted my pics in here awhile back. P.M. me if you want a closer look at one of my sig rigs


Do the Strix cards fit? My 980 almost doesent fit in my 250D.


----------



## isnemz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> You might be safer going with a 240. I think most 360s have clearance issues with the bottom of the case or with the 5.25" drive cage that is riveted in.


Thank you for the information. Would you know of any good 240 rad?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isnemz*
> 
> Thank you for the information. Would you know of any good 240 rad?


What thickness? What fans are you going with? I always recommend choosing rads and fans together.


----------



## isnemz

Thickness I don't mind as long as is not like 60mm. I have a Swiftech that is 35mm now but I could do thicker. I just want to get a good rad. This is the fans I have:

http://www.microcenter.com/product/405571/NF-F12_PWM_120mm_Case_Fan

Thank you for your help.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isnemz*
> 
> Thickness I don't mind as long as is not like 60mm. I have a Swiftech that is 35mm now but I could do thicker. I just want to get a good rad. This is the fans I have:
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/405571/NF-F12_PWM_120mm_Case_Fan
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Those aren't the best of radiator fans to be honest, but not the worst either. Take a look at the HWLabs Black Ice Nemesis GTX (54mm thick though). It scales better than any rad I have tested out with airflow so the relatively average fans will be compensated by it a bit.


----------



## isnemz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those aren't the best of radiator fans to be honest, but not the worst either. Take a look at the HWLabs Black Ice Nemesis GTX (54mm thick though). It scales better than any rad I have tested out with airflow so the relatively average fans will be compensated by it a bit.


I'll look at the Rad. What fan would you recommend for the rad? I can still return the ones I have lol


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isnemz*
> 
> I'll look at the Rad. What fan would you recommend for the rad? I can still return the ones I have lol


I assume they have to be from Microcenter? If so, they don't have a great selection of radiator optimized fans to be honest. Some that did catch my eye are the Cougar CF-V12HPV/B fans and the Corsair SP120 LED fans but they will be a sidegrade more or less. Alternatively, if you can afford it, what about going with a 30mm thick rad like the Black Ice Nemesis GTS and 2 sets of fans in push-pull (30+25mm = 55mm = just 1 mm more than Nemesis GTX) for better performance with even average fans and yet being able to tone down noise while not sacrificing performance too much?


----------



## isnemz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I assume they have to be from Microcenter? If so, they don't have a great selection of radiator optimized fans to be honest. Some that did catch my eye are the Cougar CF-V12HPV/B fans and the Corsair SP120 LED fans but they will be a sidegrade more or less. Alternatively, if you can afford it, what about going with a 30mm thick rad like the Black Ice Nemesis GTS and 2 sets of fans in push-pull (30+25mm = 55mm = just 1 mm more than Nemesis GTX) for better performance with even average fans and yet being able to tone down noise while not sacrificing performance too much?


It does not have to be from microcenter. I order most of my stuff from performance pcs. Microcenter is only for extreme cases lol. Do you have skype?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isnemz*
> 
> It does not have to be from microcenter. I order most of my stuff from performance pcs. Microcenter is only for extreme cases lol. Do you have skype?


No, sorry









If you are going to buy from Performance PC's then look out for a PM headed your way.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> Do the Strix cards fit? My 980 almost doesent fit in my 250D.


Sure does! heres mine


----------



## Trafford Devil

Ok so I've been thinking of upgrading from a Strix 970 to an ROG Matrix 980. Only concern was that it wouldn't fit in my 380T.

However I just stumbled across a Korean message board http://bbs.danawa.com/view.php?site=0&board=28&seq=2836354&page=1&snb=comm&search=y&mainPrev=y and it looks like someone's managed to cram a Matrix into it.

It's all in Korean though so I don't know if the guy was actually able to close his side panel. What do you guys reckon?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trafford Devil*
> 
> Ok so I've been thinking of upgrading from a Strix 970 to an ROG Matrix 980. Only concern was that it wouldn't fit in my 380T.
> 
> However I just stumbled across a Korean message board http://bbs.danawa.com/view.php?site=0&board=28&seq=2836354&page=1&snb=comm&search=y&mainPrev=y and it looks like someone's managed to cram a Matrix into it.
> 
> It's all in Korean though so I don't know if the guy was actually able to close his side panel. What do you guys reckon?


I say do it. Looks like it will fit. Same length as my stix as far as horizontal fitment looks. Only thing would be the thicker fan/heat-sink assembly, but I have about a full 1"+ from the side mesh to my strix. I also cut out the plastic brace on my mesh panel expect for the edges, so look like a clean mesh piece. Shouldn't add much to the width issue


----------



## BugOut Machine

Count me in as a Member of the 780T club. My rig is still under construction but nearing completion.









I have to say that I love this case. So much room for expansion!


----------



## Blackkeys

May I know how to disassemble the black plastic ring on the front?
anyone know where to find a video or picture guide?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackkeys*
> 
> May I know how to disassemble the black plastic ring on the front?
> anyone know where to find a video or picture guide?


Hi Blackkeys,

Which Graphite case are you referring to?


----------



## Blackkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Hi Blackkeys,
> 
> Which Graphite case are you referring to?


Graphite 600T
I don't know how to disassemble the black plastic ring..


----------



## 919Pheonix

*Complete!! Modded 380T....* *Link to Build Log*


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackkeys*
> 
> Graphite 600T
> I don't know how to disassemble the black plastic ring..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You'll have to remove the front panel/frame first, then you can remove that plastic lining. To remove the front panel/frame, you'll have to release all 6 tabs attach to the case's frame. Remove both side panel and you will see that there 3 tabs on each side of the front frame. Release those tabs and you can access that plastic lining.


----------



## Mokitdown

I would like to join please!


----------



## shallow_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mokitdown*
> 
> I would like to join please!


Nice, and the exact same Fan Controller I got today to replace my 600t controller (which suddenly stopped working last weekend a few months after warranty ran out)


----------



## SkyeHack




----------



## shallow_

Installed my New NZXT Sentry 3 fan controller today, and got the last 4 Corsair Vengeance Memory DIMMs I needed to finish my colormatching.

NZXT Sentry 3 fancontroller, needed one that was shallow (no pun intended) enough to let me still have some SSDs in thside the bay. This one is only about 1/2" deep and left plenty of room. Cables routed to the left of the drives and through a grommet to rear compartment.



Very sexy Memory









Only thing I didnt like, was the fact that the left and right 4xdimm slots are reversed. See thats the case on many (all?) 8dimm motherboards. Almost broke the first one I inserted on right side when I was inserting upside down.

Result is that you see the back of the Dimm on far right when looking into case instead of Vengeance logo..










Complete side view of my rig. Not planning anything more, except maybe one more HDD in last empty slot


----------



## kc5vdj

Just bought the 380T on NewEgg. $99.99 after instant rebate, and $69.99 after getting the $30 rebate card from Corsair.

Do I have to post a pic of the actual case when it arrives? I was planning for in the Fall, but this price was too good. It's waiting for a Z170 board probably.


----------



## roflcopter159

I'm going to have to move my main build out of the 600T for a while and back into my older CM Storm Scout. I won't be leaving here though, my first build is going to be going in the 600T since it normally lives in the Scout. Gonna mod up the scout a bit today and tomorrow to support my H100i and I'm going to have to find a new place for the SSD and HDD to be. I came up with a bracket design on the side panel of a junk computer and all I need to do now is cut and hope it works


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'm going to have to move my main build out of the 600T for a while and back into my older CM Storm Scout. I won't be leaving here though, my first build is going to be going in the 600T since it normally lives in the Scout. Gonna mod up the scout a bit today and tomorrow to support my H100i and I'm going to have to find a new place for the SSD and HDD to be. I came up with a bracket design on the side panel of a junk computer and all I need to do now is cut and hope it works










Traitor
Mine havent changed for over a year now. Pretty surprised tbh.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'm going to have to move my main build out of the 600T for a while and back into my older CM Storm Scout. I won't be leaving here though, my first build is going to be going in the 600T since it normally lives in the Scout. Gonna mod up the scout a bit today and tomorrow to support my H100i and I'm going to have to find a new place for the SSD and HDD to be. I came up with a bracket design on the side panel of a junk computer and all I need to do now is cut and hope it works


Why do you have to move it?

Also, the Phanteks EVOLV ATX is looking pretty nice.


----------



## longroadtrip

Missed my old 600T so much...decided to buy myself an early birthday present...



Can I rejoin?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traitor
> Mine havent changed for over a year now. Pretty surprised tbh.


I forgot how good your build looks







I forget though, how come you mounted the res externally and not in front of the 200mm rad, below the drive bays?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> Why do you have to move it?
> 
> Also, the Phanteks EVOLV ATX is looking pretty nice.


Not a true traitor... Still have the 600T for my old build. I'm switching out the cases because I need to move across the country for a summer internship and the Storm Scout is a good deal smaller than the 600T and has a handle for easier transportation. I also don't want to mess up my 600T with any travel damages. If anything, I should be commended for loving my 600T enough to temporarily give up its good looks in order to protect it









Also, the ATX version does look really nice. I was a huge fan of the mATX version when it was first released and I would love to get my hands on the ATX version, but two things keep me from doing so. First, the 600T is still a fantastic (albeit somewhat outdated as far as interior is concerned) case that looks just as good (in a different style) as the Evolv. Second, there are much more pressing upgrades on the horizon. I've been using the same main components (ram excluded) for about 3.5 years now and my SSD is even older. I also have audio stuff to upgrade and I'd like to get a second (matching) monitor. As tempting as it is to become a true traitor, I don't really see it happening quite yet


----------



## longroadtrip

Definitely starting to fill up! Going to use an AIO cooler for now, can't see buying blocks for the 780 Lightnings when they are going to be replaced in the next few months. The EVGA PSU is temporary until the new one arrives.


----------



## Recr3ational

@roflcopter
It's there for ease of access.
I change the water quite often. So all I have to do is tilt the case and open the valve. Refilling is easier.

Also, the only reason I would buy a new case is if I need more radiator space after my GPU upgrade. As I live in the UK, it never gets to hot. So I think the 600T would be my main case for a while.


----------



## Falkentyne

Is there a corsair rep I can contact about getting a replacement door for my 760T arctic white?


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> @roflcopter
> It's there for ease of access.
> I change the water quite often. So all I have to do is tilt the case and open the valve. Refilling is easier.
> 
> Also, the only reason I would buy a new case is if I need more radiator space after my GPU upgrade. As I live in the UK, it never gets to hot. So I think the 600T would be my main case for a while.


The only reason I wanna eventually switch from the 600T is because I've become more sensitive to the noise it makes. It seems to have gotten a bit rattly as time has passed. Aside from the airflow noise, it makes a low humming noise as well, and sometimes some straight up rattle.


----------



## shallow_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Is there a corsair rep I can contact about getting a replacement door for my 760T arctic white?


Open a ticket on corsair homepage, they usually respond fairly quickly.


----------



## kc5vdj

I got my 380T the other day! Looks great!

Word to Corsair Joseph: You might want to have a talk with the factory rep. I think they have a douche running one of the lines for the 380T (my wife and I did a line-type assembly job for a duration a few years ago for extra money, and think we know what's going on). The 3.5" bay was cockeyed upon arrival, and upon inspection, it seems that the assembler only had enough time to put it in, and made a mistake putting it only on one of the two rails, and then it was thumbscrewed in. This is the kind of mistake I would expect to see on a fast line with a douche running it who penalizes people for attempting to "hold up the line" for correcting a mistake. I'm not necessarily blaming the assembler, usually the problem is the line supervisor in these cases. There was some paint chipping on the underside of the unmated rail in two small spots where there was contact, but other than that it's okay and not worth the effort of an RMA.

Other than the one manufacturing mistake (easily correctable), I love it! I can't wait to do the build in it! Now we just have to wait for the i7-6700K and a suitable Z170 board!

Can I add the club to my sig now?


----------



## Bushamification

This is my 780t! Debating whether or not to buy a 90 degree fitting to hide the hose at the top of the motherboard. I can't get the T-Virus to show well while the cathode is on in the middle of the res. I'll cool the GPU later down the road, but it never gets above 52c so I'm not too worried about it except for aesthetics. I just put this together the other day, thats why there are still some bubbles in the res.
Specs:
4690k @4.5GHz @ 1.2v
Asus Z97 Sabertooth MK1
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1866MHz
EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 SC


----------



## confed

Any thoughts on fan(s) for the front of the 600t? I currently have the Bitfenix Pro 200mm but I feel like it's old and doesn't push what it used to so I want to swap it out. I know Coolermaster's megaflows were always a top recommendation but has anything else came out as well? Anyone have experience with the Phanteks 200mm? I do not like the look of the Megaflows and I do like the look of the Phanteks - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709035 How about the NZXT FN-200RB - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146003 ? How about putting 2 x 120mm fans in the front? I dont think it would take a lot of work? Anyone do that before? Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Any thoughts on fan(s) for the front of the 600t? I currently have the Bitfenix Pro 200mm but I feel like it's old and doesn't push what it used to so I want to swap it out. I know Coolermaster's megaflows were always a top recommendation but has anything else came out as well? Anyone have experience with the Phanteks 200mm? I do not like the look of the Megaflows and I do like the look of the Phanteks - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709035 How about the NZXT FN-200RB - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146003 ? How about putting 2 x 120mm fans in the front? I dont think it would take a lot of work? Anyone do that before? Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


2x120mm are better statistically. It'll be easy if you still have the 200m fan grill.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Is there a corsair rep I can contact about getting a replacement door for my 760T arctic white?


I've just replied to your PM.. Send me your ticket # once our RMA dept assigns you one, then I can take it from there.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> @roflcopter
> It's there for ease of access.
> I change the water quite often. So all I have to do is tilt the case and open the valve. Refilling is easier.
> 
> Also, the only reason I would buy a new case is if I need more radiator space after my GPU upgrade. As I live in the UK, it never gets to hot. So I think the 600T would be my main case for a while.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyrael*
> 
> The only reason I wanna eventually switch from the 600T is because I've become more sensitive to the noise it makes. It seems to have gotten a bit rattly as time has passed. Aside from the airflow noise, it makes a low humming noise as well, and sometimes some straight up rattle.


The noises it makes (particularly the front fan buzz) are pretty annoying sometimes. I guess I also just like to change up the look every now and then. Plus it gives me a reason to tear down a build and put it back together in a different case. Aside from my first case, this is the longest I've had a case and I keep seeing all of these newer ones that are really good looking (cough Phanteks cough). I also wouldn't mind doing a SFF build sometime to last the rest of school and that would be another reason to change cases.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> The noises it makes (particularly the front fan buzz) are pretty annoying sometimes. I guess I also just like to change up the look every now and then. Plus it gives me a reason to tear down a build and put it back together in a different case. Aside from my first case, this is the longest I've had a case and I keep seeing all of these newer ones that are really good looking (cough Phanteks cough). I also wouldn't mind doing a SFF build sometime to last the rest of school and that would be another reason to change cases.


I know what you mean. I built two more PCs after this just because I have that itch to build and can't justify taking my already functioning PC apart. I do want to build into a 900D At some point.


----------



## Bushamification

Any way I could RMA just the back side door for the 780T? It's all warped and doesn't shut right, came to me like this. I don't want to have to do the whole case because I've already fit everything in it


----------



## SkyeHack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bushamification*
> 
> Any way I could RMA just the back side door for the 780T? It's all warped and doesn't shut right, came to me like this. I don't want to have to do the whole case because I've already fit everything in it


I have the same exact issue and they told me because I am stationed in Okinawa with an APO address, that I would not be able to RMA it.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bushamification*
> 
> Any way I could RMA just the back side door for the 780T? It's all warped and doesn't shut right, came to me like this. I don't want to have to do the whole case because I've already fit everything in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We don't want you to do that either







We'll get that sorted out for you. Submit an RMA request for the side panel and I'll arrange a replacement right way for you. So when you got the case, that panel was already warped?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyeHack*
> 
> I have the same exact issue and they told me because I am stationed in Okinawa with an APO address, that I would not be able to RMA it.


Unfortunately, UPS does not accept APO address. Do you have a different address that you can use where we can send you the replacement?


----------



## Bushamification

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> We don't want you to do that either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get that sorted out for you. Submit an RMA request for the side panel and I'll arrange a replacement right way for you. So when you got the case, that panel was already warped?


Awesome, thanks a lot!! Yeah, oddly enough. It isn't thaaat big of a deal since that panel faces a wall and no one sees it, but I'm sure there will be a day when I decide to place my case where the whole thing is visible.


----------



## paterson37

I bought a 730t last week. Unfortunately, I've found that the side panel vibrates and buzzes really loudly. Is there anyway to fix this myself or to dampen the sound as it's really, really annoying. I must add, it does subside when I apply a little pressure to the side panel. However, it doesn't last long and the buzzing comes back pretty quickly. I'm UK based by the way.

Also a second question. The hard drive cage furthest away from the front. How do I remove it? I think I see two screws holding it in place but I can't get a screwdriver in there to loosen them. This is probably a really silly question and I'm doing something wrong, but it's not in use so I'd like to get rid of it.

Thanks folks!


----------



## kc5vdj

Does anyone have an AutoCAD 2014 or Solidworks 2013 (preferred) format file for the 380T? I'm trying to plan some mods, and it would be so much easier in a CAD program.

The best I can figure is I can get the Bitspower 100mm tube in horizontally on the display side parallel to the side, with a pump behind, and still have space for tubing and to shove wires in on the 240 rad side.

Since M.2 will probably be on any Skylake ITX board, I can do away with the 3.5" cage, and use the 2.5" side mount for spinning media for working storage and archival duties, using the M.2 for OS.

Since I'm going to be going custom with the loop in the 380T, and will need SP fans, and since it's going to be finished sometime around xmas, I swapped the front white LED AF140L with the standard AF140L that came as the exhaust fan in my 750D. Adds a bit of ambiance to the 750D interior.


----------



## kc5vdj

Can I be added to the 380T list in the OP? I have posted a picture of mine.


----------



## TMatzelle60

kc5 what are u using the 380T for? Skylake build?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> kc5 what are u using the 380T for? Skylake build?


Yeah, no sense in going Z97 at this point. That's how we got stuck with a Z87 board last spring, not keeping up with what is happening, bought the Z87 board in my wife's "Bad Wolf" build last year a month before Z97 was introduced.

Hoping to get a 6700K, a motherboard with the Core3D, and a reasonably fast 32GB.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bushamification*
> 
> This is my 780t! Debating whether or not to buy a 90 degree fitting to hide the hose at the top of the motherboard. I can't get the T-Virus to show well while the cathode is on in the middle of the res. I'll cool the GPU later down the road, but it never gets above 52c so I'm not too worried about it except for aesthetics. I just put this together the other day, thats why there are still some bubbles in the res.
> Specs:
> 4690k @4.5GHz @ 1.2v
> Asus Z97 Sabertooth MK1
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1866MHz
> EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 SC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mayhem's Clear UV Blue? I love that stuff!


----------



## kjrayo18




----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Definitely starting to fill up! Going to use an AIO cooler for now, can't see buying blocks for the 780 Lightnings when they are going to be replaced in the next few months. The EVGA PSU is temporary until the new one arrives.


Hey bud. Haven't heard from you in a while. Hope everything is going well for you.
How do you like the new case compared to your 600T?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hey bud. Haven't heard from you in a while. Hope everything is going well for you.
> How do you like the new case compared to your 600T?


Hey Mergatroid!

Love the 760t...for a regular case, it's my new favorite. Getting ready to build a water loop in it in a couple weeks...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Hey Mergatroid!
> 
> Love the 760t...for a regular case, it's my new favorite. Getting ready to build a water loop in it in a couple weeks...


Can't wait to see bud. You're last few builds you shared were awesome.


----------



## allenottawa

How much room does the 380T have in it? I was considering using these two coolers, dunno if they'd fit though.

http://www.nofancomputer.com/eng/products/CR-95C02.php
http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/accelero-s3.html

The cooler is listed as 148mm tall, and the case apparently allows up to 150mm.

Not entirely sure where I would put the GPU. I have some PCIe x1 extenders that might work.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenottawa*
> 
> How much room does the 380T have in it? I was considering using these two coolers, dunno if they'd fit though.
> 
> http://www.nofancomputer.com/eng/products/CR-95C02.php
> http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/accelero-s3.html
> 
> The cooler is listed as 148mm tall, and the case apparently allows up to 150mm.
> 
> Not entirely sure where I would put the GPU. I have some PCIe x1 extenders that might work.


Would be an interesting build!


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Would be an interesting build!


Indeed, just trying to decide if I should try to fit it in a case, or if I should go for an open bench. Is the top of the 380T solid aluminum or is there mesh there? If it's solid, probably not the greatest for airflow.


----------



## pr1me

Hello everybody,

I just purchased a 450D and i'm looking for an extra HDD cage.
Apparently only the 600T drive cage is compatible, and obviously, can't find any retailer online to purchase it (all discontinued and out of stock, thank you corsair







).
If anybody has an extra cage they're not using and want to sell, let me know







.

Thanks


----------



## magnikos

Hi!
I have a Rampage III Extreme, i7 930 a H50 Corsair, G.Skill 6GB (3x2GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI Π), an 850WH corsair and Asus HD5850, the box and the rule fixed!
I would like to update the entire PC.
The plate will be the same, and I think also the source, the graph cambiare a more "modern" and will change the H50 for H100 (plus other things in the PC but does not change size.

I prefiiero pay for a good box with filtos (in my house there is a lot of dust) and good cooling and such, not 50 bucks for a box and it's a little ****.

Corsair:
Graphite Series ™ 780T
 [URL=http://www.corsair.com/es-es/...es-es/graphite-series-780t-full-tower-pc-case [/ url]
Graphite Series ™ 600T
 [URL=http://www.corsair.com/es-es/...aphite-series-600t-mesh-mid-tower-gaming-case [/ url]
Vengeance® C70
 [URL=http://www.corsair.com/es-es/...ance-c70-mid-tower-gaming-case-military-green [/ url]

What worth?
the price I do not care what fits in, I do not mind buying Ventis apart, but I can not buy a Cosmos II XD
I must say that I have a H50 doing a push-pull, some 3.5 HDD

P.S. I would also like a fan controllers to install them, if it is not included in the box, or any worthwhile.

sorry for my English


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnikos*
> 
> Hi!
> I have a Rampage III Extreme, i7 930 a H50 Corsair, G.Skill 6GB (3x2GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI Π), an 850WH corsair and Asus HD5850, the box and the rule fixed!
> I would like to update the entire PC.
> The plate will be the same, and I think also the source, the graph cambiare a more "modern" and will change the H50 for H100 (plus other things in the PC but does not change size.
> 
> I prefiiero pay for a good box with filtos (in my house there is a lot of dust) and good cooling and such, not 50 bucks for a box and it's a little ****.
> 
> Corsair:
> Graphite Series ™ 780T
> [URL=http://www.corsair.com/es-es/...es-es/graphite-series-780t-full-tower-pc-case [/ url]
> Graphite Series ™ 600T
> [URL=http://www.corsair.com/es-es/...aphite-series-600t-mesh-mid-tower-gaming-case [/ url]
> Vengeance® C70
> [URL=http://www.corsair.com/es-es/...ance-c70-mid-tower-gaming-case-military-green [/ url]
> 
> What worth?
> the price I do not care what fits in, I do not mind buying Ventis apart, but I can not buy a Cosmos II XD
> I must say that I have a H50 doing a push-pull, some 3.5 HDD
> 
> P.S. I would also like a fan controllers to install them, if it is not included in the box, or any worthwhile.
> 
> sorry for my English


All three of those cases will meet your needs. The 780T and the 600T have both fan filters and a fan controller. I personally have the 760T and have enough room for everything I can fit in it.


----------



## iateab

First watercool


----------



## Gainward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iateab*
> 
> First watercool


how did you remove the optical drive bay? :S


----------



## iateab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gainward*
> 
> how did you remove the optical drive bay? :S


Drilled out the rivets. Was not as trivial a task as I expected it to be. There is not enough room for the drill to cleanly remove rivets at the back of the bay on the cable management side. Had to come at an angle and mangle them out. Ended up looking OK though.


----------



## Gainward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iateab*
> 
> Drilled out the rivets. Was not as trivial a task as I expected it to be. There is not enough room for the drill to cleanly remove rivets at the back of the bay on the cable management side. Had to come at an angle and mangle them out. Ended up looking OK though.


Thanks for the answer dude. I have a 360 rad on the roof but i might add a second 360 in the front as i'm adding a GPU block.


----------



## longroadtrip

putting these in my 760T



My new favorite rads!


----------



## iateab

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> putting these in my 760T
> 
> 
> 
> My new favorite rads!


Baller


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> I just purchased a 450D and i'm looking for an extra HDD cage.
> Apparently only the 600T drive cage is compatible, and obviously, can't find any retailer online to purchase it (all discontinued and out of stock, thank you corsair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> If anybody has an extra cage they're not using and want to sell, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks


In this case, I would suggest submitting an RMA request and see if our customer can provide you one. AFAIK, that HDD cage is not discontinued, just hard to come by. I don't think other stores carry them either, you'll just have to get it directly from us.


----------



## Optimouse Prime

Hey Guys I am Currently looking at the Corsair 380T but i have a Gigabyte 980 GTX G1, i have seen the "offical" measurements for the case's GPU fitments and the G1 is larger, but I have also seen user's fitting a 290x into that case which is about 1cm smaller than the G1, is anyone with a 380T kind enough to measure the utter maximum room for the GPU for me at all?







Would be much appreciated


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> In this case, I would suggest submitting an RMA request and see if our customer can provide you one. AFAIK, that HDD cage is not discontinued, just hard to come by. I don't think other stores carry them either, you'll just have to get it directly from us.


Thanks, i'll try to contact them


----------



## Blackkeys

_Hi everyone, I'm Blackkeys from Indonesia,
This is my Second Build, and I'm joined MSI Mod Competition. I'm not a photographer, but I hope you like the pictures.








_

*Specs :*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Corsair Graphite 600T (Repaint to Silver)
- Intel i7 4790k
- MSI Z87 Mpower SP
- Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2X4GB)
- MSI GTX 770 Gaming
- Corsair H100i
- Corsair AX760i
- Plextor M5S 128GB
- WDC Green 500GB, WDC Blue 1tb
- Corsair AF120 & Corsair SP120



*Pics :*
_- OFF_


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















_- ON_


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












_*Worklog MSI Mod Competition*_
https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=254955.0


----------



## wra18th

That looks amazing! I like what you've done. Very original.


----------



## mcbaes72

Black Keys - Incredible mods! Isn't it awkward to have all cables connected from the top?


----------



## Blackkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wra18th*
> 
> That looks amazing! I like what you've done. Very original.


thank you..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> Black Keys - Incredible mods! Isn't it awkward to have all cables connected from the top?


I don't think so, it's normal for me, like a raven case from silverstone..


----------



## Corsair Joseph

What an amazing work man! Well thought out, very impressive. You don't see that kind of 600T build everyday, one of a kind!

I'll let it slide you calling it Silverstone when its really a Graphite! =P


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> What an amazing work man! Well thought out, very impressive. You don't see that kind of 600T build everyday, one of a kind!
> 
> *I'll let it slide you calling it Silverstone when its really a Graphite*! =P


I was under the impression he named it Silverstone because of his painting and the main mod of inverting the motherboard 90 degrees just like the Raven line of cases.


----------



## Blackkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> What an amazing work man! Well thought out, very impressive. You don't see that kind of 600T build everyday, one of a kind!
> 
> I'll let it slide you calling it Silverstone when its really a Graphite! =P


Thanks man








actually when I moved the cables to the top of case, it makes me easier to access the I/O Ports..








my next project is m-ITX on graphite 380T, I'm fans the Graphite's Series


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I was under the impression he named it Silverstone because of his painting and the main mod of inverting the motherboard 90 degrees just like the Raven line of cases.


Yup, I had an RV02 couple years back and it was one of my favorite enclosures back then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackkeys*
> 
> my next project is m-ITX on graphite 380T, I'm fans the Graphite's Series


Looking forward to see this. I'm sure that it'll turn out as epic as your Silverstone build


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

^Amazing mod! Very nice work.

How do you get the cables so neat damn it, I try but there are so many cables in my case bah.

I stripped my 600T yesterday, cleaning out the loop and adding a 980ti to replace my 2 HD7870's. Also changing the theme. I'll post pictures when it's finished.

I didn't dust out my case for a while and wow sooo dirty, I'll have some work cleaning the rads and fans.

I was gonna change my 600T for a Phanteks Enthoo Primo but I can't let my 600T go


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

My upgrade in almost finished

- New tubing + liquid and new ek blocks
- 980ti!



To do:

- Paint fan rings
- Sticker on fans
- Sticker over psu
- Plexi plate to cover up 5.25' bays
- Other lighting (not sure)
- Extra liquid

I love my 600t but I wouldn't mind having something with more room for my watercooling.


----------



## D4N3L

My update, and first watercooling






CPU: i7-4770K - EK Supremmacy EVO Gold
GPU: 980 GTX - G1 -EK Waterblock
Mother boad: Asus Sabertooth Z87
SSD: Corsair GT 120Gb- Raid 0
HDD: 8Tb
Radiator: Top 360 x 30 AlphaCool
Botton 240 x 45 AlphaCool
Liquid: Mayhems X1 UV Yellow Green
Reservoir: Koolance RP-452x2
Pump: EK D5-PWM (x1)


----------



## ComputAni

Nice builds D4n3l and Sparkles, great loops both of you! I'll drop some pics off later today of my recently finished 780t loop.


----------



## Optimouse Prime

Hey Guys New Member to the 380T Club









I previously had a 780T but due to my little one terrorizing it i had to get a smaller case to be able to move it out of reach but didn't want to settle for an ugly small box so found the 780T's much smaller brother the 380T xD

Had to order a new Motherboard and PSU for it to all go in the 380T but happy with the outcome little powerhouse







specs and pics below:

Specs:

Corsair 380T
Corsair H80i GT with Corsair High Static Pressure SP120 Red Led Fan's
Intel i5 4690K @4.5Ghz 1- 1.225v
Gigabyte Z97N Gaming 5
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (8X2)
2x Seagate 1TB SSHD
1x Hyper X SSD 240GB
XFX 750W Modular PSU
Gigabyte 980GTX G1 Gaming + Manual OC +100 Core, + 450 Memory (Just fits xD)

Currently ordered a Bitfenix 200mm Fan for the Front intake but as it stands is a Corsair SP140mm


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> My upgrade in almost finished
> 
> - New tubing + liquid and new ek blocks
> - 980ti!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To do:
> 
> - Paint fan rings
> - Sticker on fans
> - Sticker over psu
> - Plexi plate to cover up 5.25' bays
> - Other lighting (not sure)
> - Extra liquid
> 
> I love my 600t but I wouldn't mind having something with more room for my watercooling.


Looks great Sparkles and everyone else who posted! Sparkles: you put not sure for other lighting. I couldn't recommend the white Darkside led strips enough. They are fantastic and you can hook them up to the fan controller on the 600T to use it as a dimmer. Doesn't get a huge range of brightness (and no off setting), but hey, it works







I will say this though: two strips are almost too bright for me, and I'd probably recommend starting with just one and going from there


----------



## pr1me

Couldn't get it from corsair, so i still keep my request here just in case.

Looking for an HDD cage compatible for Obsidian 450D.
If anyone isn't using their cage, please PM me.

Thanks


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenottawa*
> 
> Indeed, just trying to decide if I should try to fit it in a case, or if I should go for an open bench. Is the top of the 380T solid aluminum or is there mesh there? If it's solid, probably not the greatest for airflow.


The internal cage is steel above the motherboard area.


----------



## SkyeHack

__
https://flic.kr/p/w87tHS



__
https://flic.kr/p/wpJeji



__
https://flic.kr/p/w87gPj


----------



## redfaction95

Bought a Corsair 600T case today, and guys using that fan controller, I do not notice any visible or audible change in light and noise levels of those stock fans, I have connected them to the controller pins, they are very very noisy like a wind turbine, how can I get the controller working right?, I think the fans are running at max 24/7 regardless of the position of the knob. Can anybody help me out on this? Thanks


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Bought a Corsair 600T case today, and guys using that fan controller, I do not notice any visible or audible change in light and noise levels of those stock fans, I have connected them to the controller pins, they are very very noisy like a wind turbine, how can I get the controller working right?, I think the fans are running at max 24/7 regardless of the position of the knob. Can anybody help me out on this? Thanks


Sorry to say is sounds like you got a bum controller. Contact Corsair and get them to send a replacement.


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Sorry to say is sounds like you got a bum controller. Contact Corsair and get them to send a replacement.


Hmm, Yesterday after posting this, later at night I did full testing on it with different types of fans, and I have came to the conclusion that the 200mm fans nearly show a near 50rpm drop only at extreme ends of controller, fan lights do not get dim as they should, no visible change is there, the typical non led corsair rear 120mm exhaust shows nearly 100 rpm drop, while my new corsair SP120 quiet ed fans do not show any changes. Now my main concern is that why such a small change? + why are the fan controller is a 2 pin?. what if I have speed control of my corsair sp120 is in the 3rd pin (which remains un-inserted).


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Hmm, Yesterday after posting this, later at night I did full testing on it with different types of fans, and I have came to the conclusion that the 200mm fans nearly show a near 50rpm drop only at extreme ends of controller, fan lights do not get dim as they should, no visible change is there, the typical non led corsair rear 120mm exhaust shows nearly 100 rpm drop, while my new corsair SP120 quiet ed fans do not show any changes. Now my main concern is that why such a small change? + why are the fan controller is a 2 pin?. what if I have speed control of my corsair sp120 is in the 3rd pin (which remains un-inserted).


I own a 600T myself and ever since it was new I have been using an aftermarket fan controller. Everyone has mentioned that the stock controller isn't that great but I think it should give you more control than it is currently.
As for the wires, the fan controller does not need speed feedback so there is no tac line, and it's not pwm so you don't need a control line. That just leaves 12v and ground. The controller varies the 12v line, and not very well in your case. I think you should talk to Corsair about replacing the controller.


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I own a 600T myself and ever since it was new I have been using an aftermarket fan controller. Everyone has mentioned that the stock controller isn't that great but I think it should give you more control than it is currently.
> As for the wires, the fan controller does not need speed feedback so there is no tac line, and it's not pwm so you don't need a control line. That just leaves 12v and ground. The controller varies the 12v line, and not very well in your case. I think you should talk to Corsair about replacing the controller.


Thanks a lot for your response man, it cleared up many things. Kindly I have to ask you one other thing, that is: I have a Gigabyte z77x UD3H and it has 4 fan headers + 1 CPU fan header. My concern is that, as I have read the manual, it says that Fan2/3 has speed control on its 4th pin, so as I have corsair's 2x SP120 Rel led fans, they are all 3 pin as you know, so my question is that how can I control the fans on these headers because I am unable to do that from BIOS, any profile I set them on they remain at their 100% speed and it is like wind turbine. Other 2 fan pins Fan1/4 dont seem to have a speed control at all on the manual, I would be very glad if you can help me on this regard. Thankyou.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response man, it cleared up many things. Kindly I have to ask you one other thing, that is: I have a Gigabyte z77x UD3H and it has 4 fan headers + 1 CPU fan header. My concern is that, as I have read the manual, it says that Fan2/3 has speed control on its 4th pin, so as I have corsair's 2x SP120 Rel led fans, they are all 3 pin as you know, so my question is that how can I control the fans on these headers because I am unable to do that from BIOS, any profile I set them on they remain at their 100% speed and it is like wind turbine. Other 2 fan pins Fan1/4 dont seem to have a speed control at all on the manual, I would be very glad if you can help me on this regard. Thankyou.


From what you have said it looks like those fan headers are PWM, which are 4-pin. If you want to control 3-pin fans you will have to use a header that can control the 12V which is usually a 3-pin header. If your board cannot control 3-pin fans then you have two options. Use the case fan controller, which you are having problems with, or purchase a peripheral that can control 3-pin fans such as a fan controller. One last thing to consider is replacing your fans with PWM fans, but remember to research which 200mm fans will fit the 600T as thickness varies from fan to fan as well as the mounting holes. You may want to consider replacing the top fan with two 120mm fans. PWM fans should be able to plug direct into your motherboard.


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> From what you have said it looks like those fan headers are PWM, which are 4-pin. If you want to control 3-pin fans you will have to use a header that can control the 12V which is usually a 3-pin header. If your board cannot control 3-pin fans then you have two options. Use the case fan controller, which you are having problems with, or purchase a peripheral that can control 3-pin fans such as a fan controller. One last thing to consider is replacing your fans with PWM fans, but remember to research which 200mm fans will fit the 600T as thickness varies from fan to fan as well as the mounting holes. You may want to consider replacing the top fan with two 120mm fans. PWM fans should be able to plug direct into your motherboard.


Ok, just one thing that I am not getting, what do people refer to when they say PWM, I apologize for being total noob. + There is a one more tragedy, yesterday I was using DMM to check the output voltage of my 600T's fan controller and you know what, I accidentally shorted 2 fan controller pins, as I accidentally joined the pins with the +ve DMM wire, and there was a spark and now 2 controller wires are completely dead as I afterward checked them by connecting fans, and hence there was no power, I know that is my fault but is there any cure?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Ok, just one thing that I am not getting, what do people refer to when they say PWM, I apologize for being total noob. + There is a one more tragedy, yesterday I was using DMM to check the output voltage of my 600T's fan controller and you know what, I accidentally shorted 2 fan controller pins, as I accidentally joined the pins with the +ve DMM wire, and there was a spark and now 2 controller wires are completely dead as I afterward checked them by connecting fans, and hence there was no power, I know that is my fault but is there any cure?


PWM stands for "pulse width modulation". Those fans use a pulse to control speed. The wider the pulse the faster the fan goes. It's sort of like turning a fan on and off really fast but varying the on time to control the speed.
As for your controller, sorry to hear about your "oops". Transistors controlling those lines are likely blown/shorted now. Nothing could be done other than replacing the controller board. I still recommend purchasing a fan controller you can mount in an optical drive bay. They work way better anyway.


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> PWM stands for "pulse width modulation". Those fans use a pulse to control speed. The wider the pulse the faster the fan goes. It's sort of like turning a fan on and off really fast but varying the on time to control the speed.
> As for your controller, sorry to hear about your "oops". Transistors controlling those lines are likely blown/shorted now. Nothing could be done other than replacing the controller board. I still recommend purchasing a fan controller you can mount in an optical drive bay. They work way better anyway.


Got it, any particular controller that you recommend? which is non touch and is good looking + reliable.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Got it, any particular controller that you recommend? which is non touch and is good looking + reliable.


I have the Lamptron fc2 and the Scythe Kaze Q. Both cheap and decent controllers. Nothing special. Just does what it's supposed to.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Got it, any particular controller that you recommend? which is non touch and is good looking + reliable.


There are a lot of decent fan controllers out there.
Brands I have had good luck with are Scythe, Lamptron, NZXT, (avoid the Sentry though, I've heard some people had problems with the display), AeroCool, Zolman. Best reputations likely go to Lamptron and Scythe. Generally speaking, controllers with fancy displays tend to work ok but have low wattage per channel compared to units that have just knobs or sliders. There are exceptions of course. Egg, Amazon, tiger or other online merchants should give you good results if you look for those two brand names. You can also get fan controllers that are completely internal and have no face at all, just software control.
I just checked Amazon and they have a ton of fan controllers to chose from. Make sure you price check with other sources too. Some of the Amazon Lamptron prices are absurd. New egg has much better prices.

Found this on Newegg.ca

http://m.newegg.ca/Product/index?itemnumber=11-992-012

It has good specs at 30W per channel and six channels, plus I think it would look pretty good too.


----------



## shallow_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> There are a lot of decent fan controllers out there.
> Brands I have had good luck with are Scythe, Lamptron, *NZXT, (avoid the Sentry though, I've heard some people had problems with the display),* AeroCool, Zolman. Best reputations likely go to Lamptron and Scythe. Generally speaking, controllers with fancy displays tend to work ok but have low wattage per channel compared to units that have just knobs or sliders. There are exceptions of course. Egg, Amazon, tiger or other online merchants should give you good results if you look for those two brand names. You can also get fan controllers that are completely internal and have no face at all, just software control.
> I just checked Amazon and they have a ton of fan controllers to chose from. Make sure you price check with other sources too. Some of the Amazon Lamptron prices are absurd. New egg has much better prices.
> 
> Found this on Newegg.ca
> 
> http://m.newegg.ca/Product/index?itemnumber=11-992-012
> 
> It has good specs at 30W per channel and six channels, plus I think it would look pretty good too.


My 600t controller died on me over a period of 3-4 weeks.

Used to have it at about 50% during day to day use, and then upwards of 100% during gaming.

One day I noticed it was darker than usual under desk, and all fans had stopped at 50% setting. Turned it to 100% and everything spun back up (but with the added noise)

This was stable for some time, but suddenly everything had stopped again, this time at 100% setting. Dead









Contacted Corsair, and ofcourse it was out of warranty. Didnt muh want to purchase a replacement and start changing it out.

After looking around I opted for the Sentry 3 and have not regretted a second!

Does what it is upposed to, With full Control of 4 channels. Highly recommended.


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I have the Lamptron fc2 and the Scythe Kaze Q. Both cheap and decent controllers. Nothing special. Just does what it's supposed to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> There are a lot of decent fan controllers out there.
> Brands I have had good luck with are Scythe, Lamptron, NZXT, (avoid the Sentry though, I've heard some people had problems with the display), AeroCool, Zolman. Best reputations likely go to Lamptron and Scythe. Generally speaking, controllers with fancy displays tend to work ok but have low wattage per channel compared to units that have just knobs or sliders. There are exceptions of course. Egg, Amazon, tiger or other online merchants should give you good results if you look for those two brand names. You can also get fan controllers that are completely internal and have no face at all, just software control.
> I just checked Amazon and they have a ton of fan controllers to chose from. Make sure you price check with other sources too. Some of the Amazon Lamptron prices are absurd. New egg has much better prices.
> 
> Found this on Newegg.ca
> 
> http://m.newegg.ca/Product/index?itemnumber=11-992-012
> 
> It has good specs at 30W per channel and six channels, plus I think it would look pretty good too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shallow_*
> 
> My 600t controller died on me over a period of 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Used to have it at about 50% during day to day use, and then upwards of 100% during gaming.
> 
> One day I noticed it was darker than usual under desk, and all fans had stopped at 50% setting. Turned it to 100% and everything spun back up (but with the added noise)
> 
> This was stable for some time, but suddenly everything had stopped again, this time at 100% setting. Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contacted Corsair, and ofcourse it was out of warranty. Didnt muh want to purchase a replacement and start changing it out.
> 
> After looking around I opted for the Sentry 3 and have not regretted a second!
> 
> Does what it is upposed to, With full Control of 4 channels. Highly recommended.


Thanks a ton guys, seems like controller is the best option. And one more thing, do you guys prefer 1x200mm fan or 2x120mm fans?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Thanks a ton guys, seems like controller is the best option. And one more thing, do you guys prefer 1x200mm fan or 2x120mm fans?


2x120mm would push more air.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Thanks a ton guys, seems like controller is the best option. And one more thing, do you guys prefer 1x200mm fan or 2x120mm fans?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 2x120mm would push more air.


You also have a wider selection in fan with the 2x120mm. I agree with Rec


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> You also have a wider selection in fan with the 2x120mm. I agree with Rec


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 2x120mm would push more air.


Wheres the fan man? We need to summon him!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Thanks a ton guys, seems like controller is the best option. And one more thing, do you guys prefer 1x200mm fan or 2x120mm fans?


I like having the 200 in the front and two 120s up top.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Bought a Corsair 600T case today, and guys using that fan controller, I do not notice any visible or audible change in light and noise levels of those stock fans, I have connected them to the controller pins, they are very very noisy like a wind turbine, how can I get the controller working right?, I think the fans are running at max 24/7 regardless of the position of the knob. Can anybody help me out on this? Thanks


Sorry to hear that. I'll make sure that we get that sorted out for you. But like what others have already mentioned here, third party fan controller is always an option instead of using the the stock fan controller that's built in into your case. Some of the best in the market have already been suggested above







But if you still need us to send you a replacement fan controller for your 600T, you're always welcome to do so. You'll just have to submit a ticket at Corsair.force.com to initiate the process.


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I like having the 200 in the front and two 120s up top.


HDD cage blocks most of the direct air in the case of front 200mm, but if there would be 2x120mm then one will directly push air into the case (as I have one HDD stack installed at bottom, upper one is removed).


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Wheres the fan man? We need to summon him!


Haha, I see what you did there


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I'll make sure that we get that sorted out for you. But like what others have already mentioned here, third party fan controller is always an option instead of using the the stock fan controller that's built in into your case. Some of the best in the market have already been suggested above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you still need us to send you a replacement fan controller for your 600T, you're always welcome to do so. You'll just have to submit a ticket at Corsair.force.com to initiate the process.


Thank you Joseph, I would be very thankful to you for that, as I am currently out of budget for a long time as where I live, these hardware things cost a fortune. For example:
http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-2400MHz-Desktop-CMY16GX3M2A2400C11R/dp/B00EUPV2RQ/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1438676094&sr=1-3&keywords=corsair+vengeance

Your this product is $240 at every store, and the story only starts here, exact same thing is with gigabyte also.

So as you have said, I registered to the corsair force, and now in tickets, there is RMA, under that I entered required fields, but what should I select in part number list? Only fan related thing shouwing up is "Fan Controller Knob", I need controller.



Here is the list of options:
https://corsair.secure.force.com/apex/LookupPage?lktp=Product2&namefield=pgRma:frmRMAbMainartNo1&idfield=pgRma:frmRMAbMain:targetId1&prodfamily=Case&prodSeries=Graphite&lksrch=

Thanks and tons of regard


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> HDD cage blocks most of the direct air in the case of front 200mm, but if there would be 2x120mm then one will directly push air into the case (as I have one HDD stack installed at bottom, upper one is removed).


I have my case set up the same way, but with a 200mm fan at the front. It's an NZXT 166cfm fan and it's working fine at 800 RPM. Later I added another 120mm fan above the bottom drive cage to blow directly on my two video cards, and I also cut a hole in the bottom of my case and added a 120mm intake fan there as well.
That reminds me, I bet it's time for a good cleaning.......


----------



## kilo7echo

Well after much debate i have finally decided to let my 600T go.

I just ordered all new parts for a new 6700k skylake build including the case.

I went with the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe white case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811854007

Other specs include

6700k Skylake
Asus z170 Deluxe
16gigs corsair platinum ddr4 3000mhz
1tb samsung evo pro ssd
corsair 850hxi
EVGA 980ti 6b
Corsair k70 keyboard
Corsair hydo h100i

and 3 new asus 24inch monitors.

Ill probably be doing a traitors build log next week since all of the parts except the processor will be here friday.

Its been a fun community of the years but a change was in order


----------



## Revan654

I just got Corsair 780t.

When moving some files from USB flash drive, I noticed speed difference when using different ports. I'm using the front ports on my Corsair 780t case (Motherboard is Asus Rampage V Extreme).

USB 3.0 Left Port: 150 MB
USB 3.0 Right Port: 40MB

Is this Normal? Why the difference?

Flashdrive to Western Digital 6TB Green Drive.


----------



## mccawpa

Here is my case with the modded side panel in acrylic that I did myself.

So I got the acrylic and need to measure it up. My Technology & Design department are being hijacked to use their equipment. Not sure their laser cutter will be good for acrylic so it'll be done another way.

Some pics....









Acrylic sheet 600mm x 500mm x 10mm









Old Corsair 600t side to measure against. It's a replacement side I got from Corsair. This spare side is also getting pillaged and I'm using u-tubing and another tinted sheet of acrylic to give me another option for the side of my case...but that's for another day.









Jinx giving her seal of approval. Glad it's got plastic cover as her paw prints appeared on the plastic cover!!









Jinx shifted into the kitchen and I'm set to trace the outline.









Outline done









Outline done and ready for cutting









Now just have to get the case and sheet to the T&D department to get them to cut it.


----------



## mccawpa

Took the PC and sheet outside as I needed to get outside in that lovely sun. Plus the dust would have cause divorce proceedings to be started. Man I'm glad I took it outside. Pics later will show.










Sheet ready to be hacked at...and so we begin....










Errrr no we don't, not until I unpack the Dremel and get the right head on it.

NOW we begin!










Lets start trimming.










ZOMG dust central! I'm glad I didn't start this in the kitchen!

At this point i was taking the sheet back and forth from the case and I'm easily 20+ times to-ing and fro-ing to get the thing to fit like a glove.










It fits!!

now for the 2 handles that I've scavenged from the original case side panel. I did them but my phone corrupted the pics I took so none of them but eventually they fitted too. MUCH easier than the sheet fitting. Took 2 mins to do the handles.










Snug, the black line you see if just the pen markings on the plastic covering


----------



## mccawpa

Time to see what this looks like with the plastic removed...and it's class


















My phone doesn't do it justice but it looks great. You can see the RAM throbbing away in real life but you get to see the colour of the ram in the pic.



Looking into the front of the case



Looking into the rear of the case



A few hours and roughly £25-£30 and I'm a happy boy with my new side case panel. Job done!







:rock:

Next up is LEDs to highlight the insides of the case.


----------



## mccawpa

I'm wanting to mod my 600t front panel to allow me to fit 2 x 120mm Corsair AF fans.



I will be doing something like this but I don't know what measurements to go for when looking at metal to cut???









http://www.overclock.net/t/1385462/case-mod-corsair-600t-dual-front-fans#post_19828387

That is the initial thread. Anyone able to help me out with measurements? Or how I go about measuring?

I'll be adding the NZXT Hue LED controller and LED strip to highlight the red and black theme I've got going. But before that, I want to do the front of the case mod with the dual intake fans. I need some help









Rest of spec is

Custom Corsair 600t :
i7 [email protected] :
ROG Rampage Extreme IV :
Corsair h100i liquid cooling :
8gig 2133 RAM :
Custom modded MSI GTX970 :
750w EVGA Nova G2 PSU :
Asus Xonar sound :
Win 7 Ultimate 64bit


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccawpa*
> 
> I'm wanting to mod my 600t front panel to allow me to fit 2 x 120mm Corsair AF fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be doing something like this but I don't know what measurements to go for when looking at metal to cut???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1385462/case-mod-corsair-600t-dual-front-fans#post_19828387
> 
> That is the initial thread. Anyone able to help me out with measurements? Or how I go about measuring?
> 
> I'll be adding the NZXT Hue LED controller and LED strip to highlight the red and black theme I've got going. But before that, I want to do the front of the case mod with the dual intake fans. I need some help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of spec is
> 
> Custom Corsair 600t :
> i7 [email protected] :
> ROG Rampage Extreme IV :
> Corsair h100i liquid cooling :
> 8gig 2133 RAM :
> Custom modded MSI GTX970 :
> 750w EVGA Nova G2 PSU :
> Asus Xonar sound :
> Win 7 Ultimate 64bit


Here is a page with fan templates on it. Hope this helps.


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccawpa*
> 
> I'm wanting to mod my 600t front panel to allow me to fit 2 x 120mm Corsair AF fans.
> 
> I will be doing something like this but I don't know what measurements to go for when looking at metal to cut???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1385462/case-mod-corsair-600t-dual-front-fans#post_19828387
> 
> That is the initial thread. Anyone able to help me out with measurements? Or how I go about measuring?
> 
> I'll be adding the NZXT Hue LED controller and LED strip to highlight the red and black theme I've got going. But before that, I want to do the front of the case mod with the dual intake fans. I need some help


Hey man, nice work there, I always wanted that side panel mod but I then think of tons of questions, can you help me with some?
1) How much thick Acrylic sheet is needed?
2) What about the 3 hinges at the bottom, where the metal side panel gets the support?
3) What do you mean by "inside lines" & "outside lines" part?
4) Does not the front of 600T can already fit 2x120mm AF fans?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Hey man, nice work there, I always wanted that side panel mod but I then think of tons of questions, can you help me with some?
> 1) How much thick Acrylic sheet is needed?
> 2) What about the 3 hinges at the bottom, where the metal side panel gets the support?
> 3) What do you mean by "inside lines" & "outside lines" part?
> 4) Does not the front of 600T can already fit 2x120mm AF fans?


Not who you quoted but I can answer some of these
1) I don't really remember, but there is a guide somewhere on OCN that has the thickness
2) You just ignore them. When you trace the original door, you add a little spike to the part that goes on either side of the feet. That and the latches are what hold the acrylic door on
3) I assume he means the two edges of plastic on the front and back bezel. I don't have my case in front of me, but I believe because of how thick the bezels are, there should be the outside edge, some space, then an inside edge
4) No it doesn't. Unmodded, it only fits a 200mm. I've heard its a very easy modification to change that though.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccawpa*
> 
> I'm wanting to mod my 600t front panel to allow me to fit 2 x 120mm Corsair AF fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be doing something like this but I don't know what measurements to go for when looking at metal to cut???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1385462/case-mod-corsair-600t-dual-front-fans#post_19828387
> 
> That is the initial thread. Anyone able to help me out with measurements? Or how I go about measuring?
> 
> I'll be adding the NZXT Hue LED controller and LED strip to highlight the red and black theme I've got going. But before that, I want to do the front of the case mod with the dual intake fans. I need some help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of spec is
> 
> Custom Corsair 600t :
> i7 [email protected] :
> ROG Rampage Extreme IV :
> Corsair h100i liquid cooling :
> 8gig 2133 RAM :
> Custom modded MSI GTX970 :
> 750w EVGA Nova G2 PSU :
> Asus Xonar sound :
> Win 7 Ultimate 64bit


Sorry for the second post, didn't think to multi quote though. I did something similar in a different case. I had to do it cheap and quickly, so I just used a radiator template and cut the bracket out of an old hp's side door that I had sitting in my basement.

EDIT: mine also looked pretty bad, but it works and is in an older case, so I won't be complaining

EDIT 2: Also, make sure that if you are doing this for a radiator mount, that you account for the extra length at the top and bottom of the radiator (I had an issue with my H100i and I had to drill more holes into the case)


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Not who you quoted but I can answer some of these
> 1) I don't really remember, but there is a guide somewhere on OCN that has the thickness
> 2) You just ignore them. When you trace the original door, you add a little spike to the part that goes on either side of the feet. That and the latches are what hold the acrylic door on
> 3) I assume he means the two edges of plastic on the front and back bezel. I don't have my case in front of me, but I believe because of how thick the bezels are, there should be the outside edge, some space, then an inside edge
> 4) No it doesn't. Unmodded, it only fits a 200mm. I've heard its a very easy modification to change that though.


Thanks, that answers all of my concerns.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Your this product is $240 at every store, and the story only starts here, exact same thing is with gigabyte also.
> 
> So as you have said, I registered to the corsair force, and now in tickets, there is RMA, under that I entered required fields, but what should I select in part number list? Only fan related thing shouwing up is "Fan Controller Knob", I need controller.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Were you able to get this sorted out? sorry for not following up.. had to take some days off.

In any rate, this should be the correct part, CC-8930060. http://www.corsair.com/en-us/graphite-series-600t-replacement-fan-controller-with-i-o-panel-and-cables


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Were you able to get this sorted out? sorry for not following up.. had to take some days off.
> 
> In any rate, this should be the correct part, CC-8930060. http://www.corsair.com/en-us/graphite-series-600t-replacement-fan-controller-with-i-o-panel-and-cables


No problem at all sir. They were asking for proof of purchase, but I don't have receipt, probably misplaced, no luck finding it from a week.


----------



## TieT

Decided to post my build in here 
Been using the 600t for a while now, recently changed my loop and here is the result.

Its a full ekwb build with a triple 120 rad in the front and a single 120 rad in the back.
With a dual DDC1 pump setup.












Sorry for the ****ty backgrounds... i'm renovating my house and this is something to relief the stress


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TieT*
> 
> Decided to post my build in here
> Been using the 600t for a while now, recently changed my loop and here is the result.
> 
> Its a full ekwb build with a triple 120 rad in the front and a single 120 rad in the back.
> With a dual DDC1 pump setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the ****ty backgrounds... i'm renovating my house and this is something to relief the stress


Nice set up man! I like the 360 rad in the front, cool mod, you don't normally see that in a 600T build with a custom loop


----------



## TieT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Nice set up man! I like the 360 rad in the front, cool mod, you don't normally see that in a 600T build with a custom loop


Thx !
Yeah the 3gpu's needed a lot more cooling then i could fit in the standard slots.
So i decided to cut it open, don't use dvd drives anymore


----------



## kitoxx

Hi Guys,

previously had an Antec nine hundred two v3, had this case (600T) for a couple of years now.

I love this case.







Looks great, performs well, very versatile and good build quality.

below is a visual history of my rig for the entire time it has been in this case.

also wondering if i could join the club.

used to have a NH-D14


then got the H100.


Then went SLi


then modded the case for push/pull.
chopped the roof out for push pull and cut out the front fan grill for reduced noise.







also got a new chipset and PSU shortly after modding the case.




Sold my 670s and got a 980ti recently, so stripped down and cleaned everything.
oh and i took some better pics of the chop top while i was at it.














My build currently looks like this.








Srsly love this case. It handles everything i throw at it.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## zombibikini

Is rather "unfortunate" to be sticking 6 cases in the same thread. Who wants to surf 1800 posts to find a little info on a case? Useless.


----------



## longroadtrip

you do realize there is a search function..or you could just ask your question and many people would probably give you an answer.


----------



## zombibikini

How are you 380T people's temps using air cooling? What cpu cooler and gpu are said temps of? And what kind of case fan action are ye using?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombibikini*
> 
> Is rather ******ed sticking 6 cases in the same thread. Who wants to surf 1800 posts to find a little info on a case? Useless.


99% of this thread consists of the 600T. The other cases were added more recently. Is it better to have six dead threads instead of one thread that is still used?
When this thread was started there was only one Graphite case.
Try searching for the posts with your model number in them.


----------



## zombibikini

Tried that, doesn't seem to fetch 380 specific ones at all, strangely. Not everyone uses the model number in a post, esp. if it is a reply.

Should have just been done separately. Completely different cases with completely different sizes and fits, etc.


----------



## Gyrael

You also shouldn't call things "******ed".


----------



## zombibikini

Indeed, edited.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombibikini*
> 
> Tried that, doesn't seem to fetch 380 specific ones at all, strangely. Not everyone uses the model number in a post, esp. if it is a reply.
> 
> Should have just been done separately. Completely different cases with completely different sizes and fits, etc.


We will have to agree to disagree on that.
Try looking through the last hundred posts then. The newer cases were only added over the last year or so.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Just wanted to throw in that I'd love a 350D version of the 230T (matx).


----------



## roflcopter159

mATX 600T would be nice too. I'm still looking at moving to a smaller case. Most recently I've been looking at the 380T, but I don't really want to buy a new power supply if/when I make the switch. Do any of you know of some sort of extension I could stick out the back to get my PSU to fit? Also, is there anything other than the HDD cage that prevents larger PSUs?


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> mATX 600T would be nice too. I'm still looking at moving to a smaller case. Most recently I've been looking at the 380T, but I don't really want to buy a new power supply if/when I make the switch. Do any of you know of some sort of extension I could stick out the back to get my PSU to fit? Also, is there anything other than the HDD cage that prevents larger PSUs?


What PSU? There is a lobe that the HDD cage hold down thumb screw screws into limiting you to 160mm I believe. OCN user geggeg did a great review on this case. I think you may be able to cut the lobe to get a larger PSU to fit. Here's the link to that review


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> What PSU? There is a lobe that the HDD cage hold down thumb screw screws into limiting you to 160mm I believe. OCN user geggeg did a great review on this case. I think you may be able to cut the lobe to get a larger PSU to fit. Here's the link to that review


Cooler Master V850. Pretty sure it's about 170mm long.


----------



## josh103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Cooler Master V850. Pretty sure it's about 170mm long.


I just came here to give a little information about the psu length issue for the 380t. Just ordered the case last week from the corsair website. Since I have a corsair rm 750 which is 180mm long I knew I would have issues, but I found the solution. They do make a bracket that you can buy from the corsair website. You can purchase it here http://www.corsair.com/en-us/graphite-series-380t-psu-extension-bracket They even have it shown in this build blog on the corsair website http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/2015/july/380t_loki_build I bought the bracket with the case, its coming wednesday. I will report back after I have the bracket and case put together. It's a shame that they don't include it with the case.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josh103*
> 
> They do make a bracket that you can buy from the corsair website. You can purchase it here http://www.corsair.com/en-us/graphite-series-380t-psu-extension-bracket They even have it shown in this build blog on the corsair website http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/2015/july/380t_loki_build


^ This.

180mm PSU will stick out from the back, but not too far out so it doesn't look like you've forced the PSU to fit the case.


----------



## patriot21

This was my corsair,that i was bored of the color,so i decided to paint it inside-out,and open a grill at the front 20'fan,cause it was too noisy..



And this is how it looks now.Hope you like it!


----------



## josh103

Got my 380t case today and put everything together. The extension bracket works great for my rm 750 and it doesn't look bad at all. I measured it an it adds 1" or 25mm from the back side of the case.


----------



## Pawjob

Here is the system I just built with the 760 case. I still want to to do a custom water cooling loop and possibly a white carbon fiber vinyl overlay on outside.

[


----------



## mastermindx0xff

A day (or 6...) of joy








My build image log (short version):









Late night pipes + beer - my favorite
(for whom it might concern - Gloves brand: MEGA(r), Model: Professional - thus - MEGA PROFESSIONAL!







)







Current build (~35C idle / ~47C load / ~28C ambient / ~32C inner temp )
MB: Asus Rampage V Extreme/U3.1
CPU: i7 5960x @ 4.625Ghz @ 1.3v / 125 strap
GPU: 2x EVGA GTX Titan X 12GB SC on SLI
RAM: G.SKILL RipJaws 4 8x8GB @ 2750 @ CL15 16 16 35 2T (~69000MB/s read)
SSD (OS+Software): Intel 750 / 400GB PCIe 3 version (1100MB/s read, 2300MB/s write)
SSD (Storage): Samsung Evo 850 500GB
PSU: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1200W
Cables: CableMod - DPP11 Red

Water Cooling - custom loop - acrylic pipes:
CPU Block: EK Supremacy Evo - Nickel
GPU Block: EK Titan X - Acetyl + Nickel x2; EK Titan X Back plate x2
Pump: EK XRES 100 D5 PWM pump combo + XRES 250
Top Rad: XSPC Xtreme Radiator RX360 v3 56mm thick in Push Pull with 6x Corsair SP120 quiet edition (perfect fit, usage: performance at high fan speed)
Front Rad: Coolgate G2 360 65mm thick in Push Pull with 6x Corsair SP120 quiet edition (drill 2x25mm wholes top cage, 1x bot-drainport, usage: airflow, good at low fan speed)
AF140 back - airflow - outtake
AF140 bottom - airflow - intake


----------



## confed

Beautiful work there. I appreciate the rat's nest of cables on the back. Without custom sleeving, it's definitely hard to work with so many wires in a such a small space. Great specs as well, 2 360s will properly cool those cards and cpu. Nice work sir!


----------



## Pawjob

@mastermindx0xff that is one bad ass system. Really like what you did with your water loop.


----------



## pr1me

Still looking for an HDD cage for my 450D. If anyone isn't using their cage, let me know i'll buy it. Thanks


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermindx0xff*


Excellent man, btw can you tell me about what lightening you used on the top. looks real SICK.


----------



## mastermindx0xff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Excellent man, btw can you tell me about what lightening you used on the top. looks real SICK.


I'm using 30cm cold cathode lights. They come 2 in pack. Originally I've ordered white and red colors for the inside of the case.. wanted to try red, but I didn't want everything tinted in red. The white matched perfect so I had 2 spare lights. They are almost perfect fit in the gap between the fans (top and front). So I'm using the red on top.. ordered one more red pack for the front fans








This is what I'm using (red):
https://www.caseking.de/revoltec-kaltlichtkathode-v2-twin-set-30cm-red-moka-073.html

(white):
https://www.caseking.de/revoltec-kaltlichtkathode-v2-twin-set-30cm-white-moka-076.html

The only con is that they generate lots of heat - mind your airflow / not big problem if you're water cooling.


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermindx0xff*
> 
> I'm using 30cm cold cathode lights. They come 2 in pack. Originally I've ordered white and red colors for the inside of the case.. wanted to try red, but I didn't want everything tinted in red. The white matched perfect so I had 2 spare lights. They are almost perfect fit in the gap between the fans (top and front). So I'm using the red on top.. ordered one more red pack for the front fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm using (red):
> https://www.caseking.de/revoltec-kaltlichtkathode-v2-twin-set-30cm-red-moka-073.html
> 
> (white):
> https://www.caseking.de/revoltec-kaltlichtkathode-v2-twin-set-30cm-white-moka-076.html
> 
> The only con is that they generate lots of heat - mind your airflow / not big problem if you're water cooling.


Thanks a lot for the rep man. As you said about heat, seems like this is not meant for me because temps here in summers reach nearly 50C so it is terrible. And btw these cathodes can not be directly connected to the psu in old days I remember, there was an adapter type thing that people used to sell along it, is that thing gone?


----------



## schatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> And btw these cathodes can not be directly connected to the psu in old days I remember, there was an adapter type thing that people used to sell along it, is that thing gone?


no, you still need an inverter if you plan to use cathodes in your build ..


----------



## redfaction95




----------



## kc5vdj

I'm planning out a custom loop for after we get the basics into our 380T, and am wondering if anyone has had any luck fitting a rad to the rear exhaust port? It looks like it might be possible.

Here's the shopping list as it stands right now. I would really like to get a a rad into the back, but I'm not sure what is known to fit. I would run the fan on the outside of the chassis, and the rad on the inside, and want to limit the rear rad to no more than 30mm.

I am leaning toward the Aquacomputer GPU block, because it actually looks nicer, and would fit the color theme better.

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xres-100-ddc-3-2-pwm-elite-incl-pump
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-supremacy-evo-full-copper-original-csq
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc-r9-fury-x-backplate-gold
Either https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc-r9-fury-x-nickel
or http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/gpu-water-blocks/gpu-full-cover/19781/aquacomputer-kryographics-for-radeon-r9-fury-x-acrylic-glass-edition-nickel-plated-version
http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-full-copper-240mm.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-full-copper-120mm.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/primochill-1-2in-rigid-petg-tubing-36in-clear-12-pack.html
(two of these) http://www.performance-pcs.com/rigid-revolver-compression-fitting-3-8-x-1-2-diamond-knurled-10-pack-anodized-gold.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-eiszapfen-2-way-ball-valve-g1-4-deep-black.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-hf-screw-in-seal-plug-g1-4-matte-black.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/mayhems-pastel-sunset-yellow-concentrate-250ml.html
(five of these) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608052


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I'm planning out a custom loop for after we get the basics into our 380T, and am wondering if anyone has had any luck fitting a rad to the rear exhaust port? It looks like it might be possible.
> 
> Here's the shopping list as it stands right now. I would really like to get a a rad into the back, but I'm not sure what is known to fit. I would run the fan on the outside of the chassis, and the rad on the inside, and want to limit the rear rad to no more than 30mm.
> 
> I am leaning toward the Aquacomputer GPU block, because it actually looks nicer, and would fit the color theme better.
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xres-100-ddc-3-2-pwm-elite-incl-pump
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-supremacy-evo-full-copper-original-csq
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc-r9-fury-x-backplate-gold
> Either https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc-r9-fury-x-nickel
> or http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/gpu-water-blocks/gpu-full-cover/19781/aquacomputer-kryographics-for-radeon-r9-fury-x-acrylic-glass-edition-nickel-plated-version
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-full-copper-240mm.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-full-copper-120mm.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/primochill-1-2in-rigid-petg-tubing-36in-clear-12-pack.html
> (two of these) http://www.performance-pcs.com/rigid-revolver-compression-fitting-3-8-x-1-2-diamond-knurled-10-pack-anodized-gold.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-eiszapfen-2-way-ball-valve-g1-4-deep-black.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-hf-screw-in-seal-plug-g1-4-matte-black.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/mayhems-pastel-sunset-yellow-concentrate-250ml.html
> (five of these) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608052


Umm... Hello? I just heard a pin drop...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Umm... Hello? I just heard a pin drop...


If you are just asking if a rad will fit maybe no one here has tried it yet. Check the measurements and take your best guess.
As for all the links, it is possible that no one wants to do an hours work looking through them all. If they are water cooling questions maybe you could try asking in one of the water cooling threads.
It could also be that many people are busy with class work as well.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> If you are just asking if a rad will fit maybe no one here has tried it yet. Check the measurements and take your best guess.
> As for all the links, it is possible that no one wants to do an hours work looking through them all. If they are water cooling questions maybe you could try asking in one of the water cooling threads.
> It could also be that many people are busy with class work as well.


Well, I notice this thread has slowed a LOT. It might just be work and school...

I'll give it a try in try watercooling club. I wanted to give it a try here first, because well, this is for the Corsair Graphite series.

Thanks.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Well, I notice this thread has slowed a LOT. It might just be work and school...
> 
> I'll give it a try in try watercooling club. I wanted to give it a try here first, because well, this is for the Corsair Graphite series.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, it always slows down this time of year. I'd help you out but I use an all in one cooler myself.
Good luck in the water cooling thread.


----------



## Gyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I'll give it a try in try watercooling club.


You'll probably have better luck there. I don't think there's been many custom loop 380Ts posted here, and most of their owners might not even check this thread.


----------



## Metros

Anyone got two GTX 980ti Lightnings in the Corsair 780t


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys...you can see build in sig, pw2000 lan...looking to throw a ek se 240 rad in there 280mm length, it gonna fit? I know 27mm is good width but my h100i is 275 and tight


----------



## Sil

Recently changed from my Enthoo Primo Ultimate to a slightly smaller chassis.


----------



## casper5632

I have a 730T here and I have been looking into adding a side fan over the graphics card. I would prefer not to drill holes in the door in case I don't like the results. Anyone know of another option to mount a fan onto that vent section without drilling screw holes in manually?


----------



## barracudax01

Hi Guys
Just finished my 780t Build.
Let me know what you think...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracudax01*
> 
> Hi Guys
> Just finished my 780t Build.
> Let me know what you think...


Looks awesome. Sorry about reposting the pictures. Trying to edit them out in a phone really sucks.


----------



## shallow_

Finally got hold of a second GTX 680 at a reasonable price. And to my surprise, it was an identical EVGA card like the one I had









I a changing the SLI bridge for an EVGA one soon, didnt use my MSI one that cam with MOBO cause it is too long.


----------



## MrPT




----------



## Shazam89

Here is my rig which I just built a few weeks ago

Specs:
Corsair 600T case
Asrock Fatal1ty Z97x Mobo
G3258 CPU OC to 4.4 Ghz
Corsair H100i GTX CPU Cooler
Geforce GTX 660 SC
Corsair Vengeance LP 4x2 GB
WD 320GB from old Dell XPS 420
240GB Sandisk SSD for OS and games
Ultra 80+ Bronze 750W PSU


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shazam89*
> 
> Here is my rig which I just built a few weeks ago
> 
> Specs:
> Corsair 600T case
> Asrock Fatal1ty Z97x Mobo
> G3258 CPU OC to 4.4 Ghz
> Corsair H100i GTX CPU Cooler
> Geforce GTX 660 SC
> Corsair Vengeance LP 4x2 GB
> WD 320GB from old Dell XPS 420
> 240GB Sandisk SSD for OS and games
> Ultra 80+ Bronze 750W PSU


Nice job. Very clean build. The 600T is still a great case.


----------



## Shazam89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice job. Very clean build. The 600T is still a great case.


Thanks! The G3258 was more for "budget" and everything else was more "future proofing" in a way. Plus, the CPU OC really does wonders as far as performance. The GTX 660 is from the old Dell as well so will need to update that and the CPU at some point.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Anyone got two GTX 980ti Lightnings in the Corsair 780t


If one of them fits and you have an open slot, I don't know why two wouldn't fit. If you already have one in, put it in the slot you would put the second one in and see if it fits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> I have a 730T here and I have been looking into adding a side fan over the graphics card. I would prefer not to drill holes in the door in case I don't like the results. Anyone know of another option to mount a fan onto that vent section without drilling screw holes in manually?


You could try to find some way to stick it on with double sided tape or something. You could also try to set up some sort of wire thing where you have wires connecting to different spots in your case to hold the fan in position. Not much else comes to mind. Are the front fans not doing enough?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracudax01*
> 
> Hi Guys
> Just finished my 780t Build.
> Let me know what you think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great looking build. Though, personally, I don't think I would trust that bay res to just hang there like that without some sort of mount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shazam89*
> 
> Here is my rig which I just built a few weeks ago
> 
> Specs:
> Corsair 600T case
> Asrock Fatal1ty Z97x Mobo
> G3258 CPU OC to 4.4 Ghz
> Corsair H100i GTX CPU Cooler
> Geforce GTX 660 SC
> Corsair Vengeance LP 4x2 GB
> WD 320GB from old Dell XPS 420
> 240GB Sandisk SSD for OS and games
> Ultra 80+ Bronze 750W PSU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great build. Glad to see another silver 600T around here!


----------



## barracudax01

Thanks roflcopter, your build looks super clean as well.
My res is actually resting on a mount.(a rack mount ,cut down to size)







Wanted to do a nice tube res, but unfortunately watercooling parts are not readily availble here is South Africa.


----------



## barracudax01

Oh Yes, My Specs just for interest

Corsair 780t case
Asus Sabertooth x79 Mobo
I7 4930k OC to 4.4 CPU
Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866Mhz 4x4 Gig
HD 7950/R9 280x in Crossfire
OCZ Vertex 4...WIN 7
Samsung 850 Pro....WIN 10
2TB WD Caviar Black
Corsair HX1000i PSU


----------



## casper5632

My GPU isn't starving for air or anything, but when I jerry rig a fan to the side vent as intake my GPU drops by like 5c. I replaced the front fans with Aerocool DS 140mm fans and they seem to be doing a good job, but theres a bit of a dead zone when it comes to airflow around the bottom back of the case since I have a zero RPM PSU, and I am trying to keep a positive pressure airflow system. Unfortunately, 5c isn't exactly enough of a difference to start drilling holes in my 730T.


----------



## barracudax01

I built mine a few years ago when i had some money, but i must admit, is was a bit overkill
I'm waiting to see what GPU's come nxt year, to replace my CF setup with a single card.


----------



## barracudax01

Hi Casper5632

I personally would not Drill holes in the side for a fan........rather look at fitting a 120mm fan in the bottom


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> My GPU isn't starving for air or anything, but when I jerry rig a fan to the side vent as intake my GPU drops by like 5c. I replaced the front fans with Aerocool DS 140mm fans and they seem to be doing a good job, but theres a bit of a dead zone when it comes to airflow around the bottom back of the case since I have a zero RPM PSU, and I am trying to keep a positive pressure airflow system. Unfortunately, 5c isn't exactly enough of a difference to start drilling holes in my 730T.


Look around. There are brackets you can purchase that mount to the rear slot covers and hold a fan beside the video cards. I think I saw that in this thread somewhere. Sorry I don't have a link.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Look around. There are brackets you can purchase that mount to the rear slot covers and hold a fan beside the video cards. I think I saw that in this thread somewhere. Sorry I don't have a link.


Like the Dimastech Flexfan?


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Like the Dimastech Flexfan?


That could work but the original poster I believe was referencing this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/151391240683?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> That could work but the original poster I believe was referencing this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/151391240683?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82


Yes, that is what I was referring to. Thanks.


----------



## mccawpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Hey man, nice work there, I always wanted that side panel mod but I then think of tons of questions, can you help me with some?
> 1) How much thick Acrylic sheet is needed?
> 2) What about the 3 hinges at the bottom, where the metal side panel gets the support?
> 3) What do you mean by "inside lines" & "outside lines" part?
> 4) Does not the front of 600T can already fit 2x120mm AF fans?


Sorry for the delay mate, been mental busy with twin baby boys.

I know some have answered for you but I'll throw you my answers anyway









1. The sheet is 10mm thick that I used. Enough to keep the acrylic nice and sturdy without any flexing.

2. If you look at the following pic...


You can see the slightly "pointed" bottom of the sheet. These two"pointy" bits fit, *after some grinding down*, snugly into the 600t and you don't need the 3 mounts at the bottom of the normal 600t side panel. Case holds

3. I gave the acrylic sheet to a friend from my work. He used the tools in the Technology&Design department to cut the sheet for me. I needed to make sure he cut the sheet to a certain size so I could trim and fit myself. It's easier to go smaller than you need and trim off bits than to go too big and ruin the sheet. I made sure I gave myself 3 or 4mm of extra so I could trim and give myself some leeway.

4. No the front of the stock case has a single 200mm fan which, for me personally, doesn't give enough airflow. I currently have a 200mm bitfenix spectre white led fan there but I'm looking to get rid of that and use some metal plate to create mounting platform for 2 x 120mm Corsair AF fans. I have the fans already but I need to do the mounting plate first.

This is the dual 120mm mounting plate, I'm hoping to get done this week...



Hope this helps


----------



## volegradele

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Looks great


For me one of the best 780T builds!!i am blown away!!


----------



## casper5632

If I purchase a windowed door for a 760T, will it fit on my 730T? They look identical, and the only thing I missed out on that I cared about on the 760T is the window. Can anyone verify before I purchase the door?

Also related question would a front dust filter on the 760T fit on my 730T, since I cant find replacement parts at all for the 730T.


----------



## Realist

I have the 780T and I'll post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## SouqStyle

Hello guys, I am new here. I had the 380T for some time now and I just found myself having trouble when looking for new GPUs. Is there a list of GPUs (that people have tried and w/ pictures) that can fit into the 380T?

Thanks.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouqStyle*
> 
> Hello guys, I am new here. I had the 380T for some time now and I just found myself having trouble when looking for new GPUs. Is there a list of GPUs (that people have tried and w/ pictures) that can fit into the 380T?
> 
> Thanks.


Corsair shows a gtx 780 TI in their picture and say 290 mm in length so you're pretty much not limited at all


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouqStyle*
> 
> Hello guys, I am new here. I had the 380T for some time now and I just found myself having trouble when looking for new GPUs. Is there a list of GPUs (that people have tried and w/ pictures) that can fit into the 380T?
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Corsair shows a gtx 780 TI in their picture and say 290 mm in length so you're pretty much not limited at all


The 290mm spec is correct, but there will definitely be limits to which cards will work.

290mm is 11.4 inches. This will likely limit you to only dual fan coolers, with even some of those being a bit too large. As far as I know though, pretty much all reference design coolers should be fine. Just make sure to check the card length on the manufacturers website or wherever you buy it from and you should be fine. Typically, Newegg has these specs near the bottom of the specifications tab on the product page.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> If I purchase a windowed door for a 760T, will it fit on my 730T? They look identical, and the only thing I missed out on that I cared about on the 760T is the window. Can anyone verify before I purchase the door?
> 
> Also related question would a front dust filter on the 760T fit on my 730T, since I cant find replacement parts at all for the 730T.


That is because everything is the same. So yes the parts will work back.


----------



## Fropwns

Hi, I posted this elsewhere, but I wanted to ask those who own the 380t about the following cards and whether I would have any issues with them fitting. Thank you ahead of time for your help and happy holidays! (I noticed Optimouse Prime was able to get the Gigabyte G1 980 to fit and it is 11.77" long.)

All measurements are in inches unless specified as other.

I have my eye on the following (no order of preference):

1. Gigabyte 980TI G1 Gaming:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125787

According to Gigabyte:
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/prod...px?pid=5472#sp

The card should measure out as:

L: 11.65 (Newegg says 11.61)
W: 4.72 (5.08)
H: 1.5

2. GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980 Ti EXTREME 6GB:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-837-_-Product

According to Gigabyte:http://www.gigabyte.us/products/prod...px?pid=5710#sp

The card should measure out as:

L: 11.29
W: 5.275
H: 2.00

3. EVGA Geforce GTX 980 TI: Classified
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010GK3YYC/...Q9OQ47BD&psc=1

According to EVGA:
http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/G...1-6480bad23e82

L: 11 (279.4mm)
H: 5.94 (150.88mm)
W: Dual Slot

4. EVGA 980 TI KINGPIN (yeah, right, but let's list it anyway, lol)

According to EVGA:
http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/G...1-f0dbd5ce5726

It is identical to the Classified

L: 11 (279.4mm)
H: 5.94 (150.88mm)
W: Dual Slot

I am fairly certain that the EVGA Cards will fit, but I am just checking. The only other card I would consider is the MSI 980 TI Gaming 6G; I am fairly certain this card will fit, though.


----------



## ccregler

Posted here before but I updated my 600t build to give it a more "natural" look:

Original:



^Note: didnt have a good recent image of the front so this was before the first wc setup

New look:


----------



## confed

If you like it, that's all that matters. To me, it reminds me of that horrible, cheap paneling that you see in the houses that have not been updated in 50 years. Since you like it, maybe try having the grain going in one direction or trimming the excess so you do not see the bumps and "extra" wrap. Might as well go for broke too man! Get that front and top done!


----------



## schatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccregler*
> 
> New look:


WoW dude .. you ruined that beautiful case in every way possible ..


----------



## ccregler

Oh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schatten*
> 
> WoW dude .. you ruined that beautiful case in every way possible ..


Well arn't we feeling a bit dramatic today. You can rain on my parade all you want but luckily i don't mind being wet.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccregler*
> 
> Oh
> 
> Well arn't we feeling a bit dramatic today. You can rain on my parade all you want but luckily i don't mind being wet.


Calm and collected. I like it.








Although it's not my taste, if you like it then who are we to say otherwise.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Calm and collected. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's not my taste, if you like it then who are we to say otherwise.


As the saying goes, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all...


----------



## retrorecall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maru81*
> 
> Long time lurker here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my simple build.
> 
> Switched to 600T from Antec 1200, gotta love this case !
> 
> 
> 
> [


dude that's look pretty sweet, is that a zalman CPU heatsink? never seen that before


----------



## gabead

I bought my White 600T case about 4 years ago. Looked it up on Newegg recently and was glad to see how well the case has held its value. It is almost more than what I originally paid! I will be using this case for a long time.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabead*
> 
> I bought my White 600T case about 4 years ago. Looked it up on Newegg recently and was glad to see how well the case has held its value. It is almost more than what I originally paid! I will be using this case for a long time.


Yeah the 600T is still a great case. With a couple of minor changes it could be updated quite nicely. Remove the fan controller or at least the giant control knob, change the USB 3 connector to an internal connector and maybe use the newer hard drive cages with the fan mounts on the side. Change something to have toolless ssd installation and maybe a fan mount at the bottom of the case. With those changes this case would be completely updated. They could even update the looks of the case a bit by just altering the plastic front with a bit newer styling.
Mine is about four years old now and I'm still glad I bought it. None of their newer cases has everything I need in it like the 600T does.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yeah the 600T is still a great case. With a couple of minor changes it could be updated quite nicely. Remove the fan controller or at least the giant control knob, change the USB 3 connector to an internal connector and maybe use the newer hard drive cages with the fan mounts on the side. Change something to have toolless ssd installation and maybe a fan mount at the bottom of the case. With those changes this case would be completely updated. They could even update the looks of the case a bit by just altering the plastic front with a bit newer styling.
> Mine is about four years old now and I'm still glad I bought it. None of their newer cases has everything I need in it like the 600T does.


My 600T still has sentimental value to me.
I swapped it out for a Fractal Design S, only for the dual 360 and more internal room. I want to mod it when I have the time and see what I can do with it. I just need an idea what though. Nice to see you're still kicking around on the thread Mergatroid


----------



## gabead

You know you got a good midsize case when you bought it years ago and there is still plenty of room for 13 in cards! Lol.


----------



## AlbinoTech

Not sure if it's still active here, but here are couple of pics of my 780T, work in progress.
Cheers!


----------



## gabead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbinoTech*
> 
> Not sure if it's still active here, but here are couple of pics of my 780T, work in progress.
> Cheers!


Great job! That is really nice and clean. I don't like over the top style too often so way to keep it simple


----------



## jbyron

Latest iteration. Consolidated drives, so just a 2tb hdd, 1tb ssd, and 240gb ssd all hidden in the 5.25" bays via adapters. The red LED from my sound card really throws things off, so gonna snip it. The onboard audio on my saber tooth x79 never ever worked hence the sound card lol.


----------



## AlbinoTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabead*
> Great job! That is really nice and clean. I don't like over the top style too often so way to keep it simple


Thanks gabead! I'm just testing on my painted heatsinks at the moment, and I'm still debating if I should paint interior of the case to white or not.
Also another debate on which material to build Motherboard and PSU cover, any thoughts?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> Latest iteration. Consolidated drives, so just a 2tb hdd, 1tb ssd, and 240gb ssd all hidden in the 5.25" bays via adapters. The red LED from my sound card really throws things off, so gonna snip it. The onboard audio on my saber tooth x79 never ever worked hence the sound card lol.


I love your wide window panel and the cleanness inside, looks amazing. Though it is true that red led does look quite noticeable.. is there anyway to cover the led to block the light?


----------



## jbyron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbinoTech*
> 
> Thanks gabead! I'm just testing on my painted heatsinks at the moment, and I'm still debating if I should paint interior of the case to white or not.
> Also another debate on which material to build Motherboard and PSU cover, any thoughts?
> I love your wide window panel and the cleanness inside, looks amazing. Though it is true that red led does look quite noticeable.. is there anyway to cover the led to block the light?


Thanks! A lot of people with the same issue have used electrical tape, but many said simply cutting the led out works also. The little bulb is suspended on two thin wires


----------



## gabead

I wouldn't paint the whole thing white, but I would definitely paint some white accents in side!


----------



## AlbinoTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> Thanks! A lot of people with the same issue have used electrical tape, but many said simply cutting the led out works also. The little bulb is suspended on two thin wires


Cutting is probably good, but i think it'd be good idea to cover the leftover wire with non-conductive material just to be safe







(if there is any leftover)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabead*
> 
> I wouldn't paint the whole thing white, but I would definitely paint some white accents in side!


You are probably right... I don't want to see bunch of dust get stuck on the wall of the case...haha


----------



## pathfindercod

Decided to build a mITX system. It all started as a $300 pfsense build and then over a course of a couple weeks I switched parts out to make it a small gaming/theater rig.



Corsair 380t
Asus ROG Maximus VIII impact
Asus ROG Matrix 980ti
Intel 6700k
16gb Corsair Vengence ddr4 3200mhz
Corsair cx850m psu
2 X Sandisk 480gb ssd raid 0


----------



## 303869

Nice build pathfindercod! but you skimped on the psu a bit compared to the other components?


----------



## pathfindercod

Told you it was a budget build lol.. Yeah it was what I had a available. Plus I got it for free. I might bite the bullet and grab a better one.


----------



## pathfindercod

The problem is getting a psu small enough that will allow me to keep the 3.5 drive cage in but yet have enough power.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Told you it was a budget build lol.. Yeah it was what I had a available. Plus I got it for free. I might bite the bullet and grab a better one.


Ah well thats not to bad then, cant complain if it was free! Its not a bad psu just wondered why! I suppose if you go full modular with some custom short sleeved cables then you'll save a lot of space in that case!

EDIT: Yeah I see what you mean about the size of psu as its nearly touching that cage already. If you get full modular then I would look for a 140 or 150mm max which will give you some space for the modular connectors.


----------



## pathfindercod

Exactly, I'm not sure there is a psu in the 750 and up range that is that small? Silver stone makes one I think. Trying to stick with corsair though.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Told you it was a budget build lol.. Yeah it was what I had a available. Plus I got it for free. I might bite the bullet and grab a better one.


Actually 850W is way overkill for that rig. I think it's a great supply. Don't see why you would replace it.


----------



## pathfindercod

I pulled the cx850 out and the h100i gtx. I could only fit the h100i gtx with one fan and it was still very very tight because the vertical power board on this impact board. Also the tabs from the front bezel hits the endtank on the rad making it very hard to get in all the way. Corsair said the 380t was design for the h100i not the gtx. So I have a ax860i psu on the way so I can make sure I have stable clean power for the 6700k and matrix 980ti. I decided to see if o can fit a h80i in it a little better so I ordered one of those.

If anyone has any other suggestions my ears or eyes in this case are wide open.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> I pulled the cx850 out and the h100i gtx. I could only fit the h100i gtx with one fan and it was still very very tight because the vertical power board on this impact board. Also the tabs from the front bezel hits the endtank on the rad making it very hard to get in all the way. Corsair said the 380t was design for the h100i not the gtx. So I have a ax860i psu on the way so I can make sure I have stable clean power for the 6700k and matrix 980ti. I decided to see if o can fit a h80i in it a little better so I ordered one of those.
> 
> If anyone has any other suggestions my ears or eyes in this case are wide open.


Sounds good! using a h80 should give you some more room, also I would recommend going custom short braided cables, either by making your own or using this site http://www.moddiy.com/ which make custom cables to any length for most psu's out there. I've used them a few times for that service and have always been good and cables high quality.


----------



## CTV

Hey guys

Moved from a 600T to a 760T. I need some input and advise regarding airflow and fan setup. I want to go for a green LED scheme so I will most likely opt for Cougar's CFD (aka Dual-X) green LED 120mm/140mm fans everywhere as Corsair does not do high AF fans with green LEDs at this point in time. The H100i GTX on the other hand will still use the 2x stock high SP fans for now that comes with it, though I may consider going push/pull with Corsair green LED high SP 120mm fans at a later stage.

Here is what I have planned and also poses my questions / concerns embedded in the image's text:



I want to achieve optimal airflow with a slight positive pressure inside the case to keep dust out. I am inclined to turn the rear chassis fan to blow air in and will get some DemciFlex filters for everywhere there are air intakes. If this is a good idea to make it an intake? Also, should I go 120mm or 140mm for the rear?

There is also the possibility to use the other top fan mount as the 760T can have 3x fans at the top: 2x for H100i GTX and 1x not in use (at least not intended in my illustrated plan). Don't know if this changes things a bit?!

Does anyone have thoughts and opinions that they wish to share which would be most welcome? Thank you in advance.

Regards,
CTV


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Moved from a 600T to a 760T. I need some input and advise regarding airflow and fan setup. I want to go for a green LED scheme so I will most likely opt for Cougar's CFD (aka Dual-X) green LED 120mm/140mm fans everywhere as Corsair does not do high AF fans with green LEDs at this point in time. The H100i GTX on the other hand will still use the 2x stock high SP fans for now that comes with it, though I may consider going push/pull with Corsair green LED high SP 120mm fans at a later stage.
> 
> Here is what I have planned and also poses my questions / concerns embedded in the image's text:
> 
> I want to achieve optimal airflow with a slight positive pressure inside the case to keep dust out. I am inclined to turn the rear chassis fan to blow air in and will get some DemciFlex filters for everywhere there are air intakes. If this is a good idea to make it an intake? Also, should I go 120mm or 140mm for the rear?
> 
> There is also the possibility to use the other top fan mount as the 760T can have 3x fans at the top: 2x for H100i GTX and 1x not in use (at least not intended in my illustrated plan). Don't know if this changes things a bit?!
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts and opinions that they wish to share which would be most welcome? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> CTV


Very nice detailed question







.

I'm not a pro but what I have learnt is that achieving a certain "types" of airflow doesn't really come down to the number of fans.

It's more "surface area" and RPMs of fans.
( 140mm having more "surface area" = more air than a 120mm fan)

So with this knowledge you can always change it simply with a fan controller.
Having the intakes spin faster than exhausts is the easiest thing to do.

I would keep rear as exhaust and only have 2 140 intakes. (Slightly faster than the 3 exhausts)

That leaves you with the bottom 120mm. You can leave it out and put the HDD cage back in if needed.

As I used to smoke vapour. I used to "blow" the vapour onto the cracks in my case. If it blows back out then you have possitve pressure. If it gets sucks into the case, then you have negative. (I always get these two mixed up but you know what I mean)

You could always try a lit candle.

Edit: Forgot to say. If you do decide to have the bottom fan you could turn down the speed of your intakes and potentially lowers the noise output.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Very nice detailed question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm not a pro but what I have learnt is that achieving a certain "types" of airflow doesn't really come down to the number of fans.
> 
> It's more "surface area" and RPMs of fans.
> ( 140mm having more "surface area" = more air than a 120mm fan)
> 
> So with this knowledge you can always change it simply with a fan controller.
> Having the intakes spin faster than exhausts is the easiest thing to do.
> 
> I would keep rear as exhaust and only have 2 140 intakes. (Slightly faster than the 3 exhausts)
> 
> That leaves you with the bottom 120mm. You can leave it out and put the HDD cage back in if needed.
> 
> As I used to smoke vapour. I used to "blow" the vapour onto the cracks in my case. If it blows back out then you have possitve pressure. If it gets sucks into the case, then you have negative. (I always get these two mixed up but you know what I mean)
> 
> You could always try a lit candle.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to say. If you do decide to have the bottom fan you could turn down the speed of your intakes and potentially lowers the noise output.


That is good advice. I can change the pressure from negative to positive in my build by using my fan controller to increase input flow while decreasing output flow.


----------



## pathfindercod

Making some changes and fixing some stuff. Issue with the Asus Impact the vertical power board makes a couple cooler tight. The only recommended cooler for this case is the h100i as the rad is thinner. The h100i gtx is thicker making the fans hit the vertical power board. The h80i I bought will not fit in the side, back or front. The case hits the rad in the back and I don't want to modify the case by bending or cutting. The fans in the front are threaded in the care and not open like a standard fan hole.
So i got lucky and found brand new h100i's in stock at corsair. Then found a extended psu bracket to allow larger psu's and still keep the 3.5 hdd bracket. Then yanking the cx850 psu and replacing with ax860i..


----------



## neurotix

I rebuilt Big Red into a Corsair 780T case.


Spoiler: Spoiler for your convenience



















Please add me to the club.

I'm absolutely thrilled with this case and the way it turned out.









More pics can be seen here in my build log post about the build.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Thanks for sharing your feedback. Glad you like the case







I'm currently using that case for main build too, so I know what you mean.

Liking the all red set up you got there, looks awesome. STRAFE RGB keyboard would be a nice complement to that battle station


----------



## hero6393

Finally got mine all together. Ordered a 600t off amazon and made a side panel out of 3/8 plastic and then a psu cover out of some 20ga laying around at the shop. Also fit an H100i gtx under the top mesh. The case looks beautiful with the hue + and clear panel.

Maybe custom paint next?





mobo-msi z97a gaming 6
gpu- msi 980ti gaming 6g
cpu- i5 4690k Oc'ed to 4.8 ghz
h100i gtx
2x 500 gb 850 evo pro ssd
windows 10


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hero6393*
> 
> Finally got mine all together. Ordered a 600t off amazon and made a side panel out of 3/8 plastic and then a psu cover out of some 20ga laying around at the shop. Also fit an H100i gtx under the top mesh. The case looks beautiful with the hue + and clear panel.
> 
> Maybe custom paint next?
> 
> mobo-msi z97a gaming 6
> gpu- msi 980ti gaming 6g
> cpu- i5 4690k Oc'ed to 4.8 ghz
> h100i gtx
> 2x 500 gb 850 evo pro ssd
> windows 10


Very nice. I like the way you mounted the rad. I did my 699T the same way. Good job.


----------



## hero6393

Thank you!
I mounted it in pull config the first time but the rad hit the cpu power connections.
It was much easier to dremel out the top and mount it push.


----------



## confed

Nice, clean looking build


----------



## MoshingThrasher

how did you make that powersupply shroud


----------



## MoshingThrasher

how did you make the psu shroud


----------



## hero6393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoshingThrasher*
> 
> how did you make the psu shroud


took a piece of 20 gauge steel, sheared it to size and bent it in a sheet metal brake. Anything that thin you could probably just bend over the edge of a table though.


----------



## Benny89

Please add me to club







. My 780T



Wish Corsair would sell PSU shrouds for it







. I don't have any place here to proffesionally cut and bend steel.


----------



## Mergatroid

Oh man, I haven't done a cleaning on m PC in about a year. I have cleaned the filters every three months, but I haven't touched it otherwise, and I'm afraid to pull it out, open it up and have a look at how dirty it is now. I'm going to have to remove ever fan and clean each one with a brush and vacuum cleaner/compressor. Not looking forward to it.

Maybe I should just sell it and build another one....heh heh heh, let the next guy clean it....naaa, put too much work into it.....


----------



## MoshingThrasher

also how did you make the corsair symbol on the powersupply shroud and where can i get that 20 gauge steel from man??


----------



## mcbaes72

A couple weeks ago, installed second GTX 760 for SLI (waiting for Pascal release). Then, added two BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 Magnetic LEDs. After watching Lauren's review, decided to buy them.

1st pic, ambient lighting, kinda looks off-white.


2nd pic, white LEDs on, much better now!


----------



## JTravis1988

So, I'm not sure if this has been addressed yet but I'm really having a hard time finding any info about this. Does anyone know the specs on the fan controller that's integrated into the 380T? Right now I have my 2 fans on my rad and the exhaust fan running on it. I have an Enermax Liqtech 240 cooler and the fans are set to the middle setting but they're super loud even with the controller set to the lowest setting and yet the controller doesn't have enough voltage at the lowest setting to run my 200mm Spectre Pro intake. So I'm not sure if the lowest voltage is higher than 7V or if the Spectre pro requires a large voltage to run. I'm just a bit confused at this point because I had my motherboard controlling my rad fans before I got this case and they were nice and quiet, usually not going over 50% speed (based on CPU temp) which makes me think that the fan controller is running them at a higher voltage even at the lowest setting. They are PWM fans so I'm not sure if that makes a difference or not, but the whole reason I'm asking is two-fold:
I need to know whether or not the controller can run 5 fans. This is assuming I would replace the 200mm in front with 2x120mm and use Y-splitters. I was considering Corsair SP fans all the way around since I also just got the EVGA hybrid cooler for my 980Ti and because they're the only PWM fans that Corsair makes but I'm not sure if I should go with silent or performance because I don't know how the fan controller is going to run them. I don't want 35 decibel fans running at 60% all the time even at the lowest setting, but I don't want to sacrifice cooling either. There's no point in getting quiet fans and having no room to increase cooling because I'm already having to run them at max all the time anyway, so I'm lost.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pescatorett

Please add me to club. My Corsair 600t is here







.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pescatorett*
> 
> Please add me to club. My Corsair 600t is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice subtle lighting. Where is the red coming from, GPU? Possible to turn off or change colors?


----------



## pescatorett

Thanks. The red light isn't coming from GPU. It's coming from sound card.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> So, I'm not sure if this has been addressed yet but I'm really having a hard time finding any info about this. Does anyone know the specs on the fan controller that's integrated into the 380T? Right now I have my 2 fans on my rad and the exhaust fan running on it. I have an Enermax Liqtech 240 cooler and the fans are set to the middle setting but they're super loud even with the controller set to the lowest setting and yet the controller doesn't have enough voltage at the lowest setting to run my 200mm Spectre Pro intake. So I'm not sure if the lowest voltage is higher than 7V or if the Spectre pro requires a large voltage to run. I'm just a bit confused at this point because I had my motherboard controlling my rad fans before I got this case and they were nice and quiet, usually not going over 50% speed (based on CPU temp) which makes me think that the fan controller is running them at a higher voltage even at the lowest setting. They are PWM fans so I'm not sure if that makes a difference or not, but the whole reason I'm asking is two-fold:
> I need to know whether or not the controller can run 5 fans. This is assuming I would replace the 200mm in front with 2x120mm and use Y-splitters. I was considering Corsair SP fans all the way around since I also just got the EVGA hybrid cooler for my 980Ti and because they're the only PWM fans that Corsair makes but I'm not sure if I should go with silent or performance because I don't know how the fan controller is going to run them. I don't want 35 decibel fans running at 60% all the time even at the lowest setting, but I don't want to sacrifice cooling either. There's no point in getting quiet fans and having no room to increase cooling because I'm already having to run them at max all the time anyway, so I'm lost.
> Any help would be appreciated.


PWM fans are controlled by pulses on the fourth pin, not by altering the voltage. Regular three pin fans use voltage to control their speed. If your case has four pin connectors then either it's a PWM controller or they are using voltage to control PWM fans. In any case, personally I would use a third party fan controller or plug the fans into your motherboard. I wouldn't try controlling too many fans from the case controller or you might blow it. You need Corsair to give you a Max amperage value so you know how many fans it can handle. Try emailing them.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> PWM fans are controlled by pulses on the fourth pin, not by altering the voltage. Regular three pin fans use voltage to control their speed. If your case has four pin connectors then either it's a PWM controller or they are using voltage to control PWM fans. In any case, personally I would use a third party fan controller or plug the fans into your motherboard. I wouldn't try controlling too many fans from the case controller or you might blow it. You need Corsair to give you a Max amperage value so you know how many fans it can handle. Try emailing them.


Thanks for the reply. I did email Corsair but have yet to hear back. I was hoping maybe someone else had the same question and already asked them.
I'm curious though, if I have a combination of 3pin and 4pin fans connected, would that create an issue? Right now, I have my two rad fans connected and they're PWM, but I also have a Corsair AF fan connected that is a 3pin. Could this be the reason my rad fans are running at such high speeds all the time or does it not matter if you have a combination of fan types on a controller?
Also, would it be a good idea to use SP fans all the way around? People seem fairly divided on this.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I did email Corsair but have yet to hear back. I was hoping maybe someone else had the same question and already asked them.
> I'm curious though, if I have a combination of 3pin and 4pin fans connected, would that create an issue? Right now, I have my two rad fans connected and they're PWM, but I also have a Corsair AF fan connected that is a 3pin. Could this be the reason my rad fans are running at such high speeds all the time or does it not matter if you have a combination of fan types on a controller?
> Also, would it be a good idea to use SP fans all the way around? People seem fairly divided on this.


SP fans are for static pressure and are used to overcome the resistance offered by radiators. Normal case fans are designed for a large air flow through vents that have little resistance. Case fans usually don't have a high static pressure but it would not hurt anything to use SP fans on case vents. Personally I recommend using the correct fan for the appropriate application. Having PWM and regular fans on the same controller normally would not cause an issue, however I have seen some odd PWM fans over the last couple of years so I cannot recommend using both on the same case controller. Personally I would use the mobo to control any rad fans and use PWM on the rad exclusively. Use 3 pin fans on your case vents and you could use the case controller for them.
You should be able to plug your rad PWM fans into the CPU fan headers on your moobo. This should control them properly, and you may be able to set the board to quiet mode in the BIOS.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> SP fans are for static pressure and are used to overcome the resistance offered by radiators. Normal case fans are designed for a large air flow through vents that have little resistance. Case fans usually don't have a high static pressure but it would not hurt anything to use SP fans on case vents. Personally I recommend using the correct fan for the appropriate application. Having PWM and regular fans on the same controller normally would not cause an issue, however I have seen some odd PWM fans over the last couple of years so I cannot recommend using both on the same case controller. Personally I would use the mobo to control any rad fans and use PWM on the rad exclusively. Use 3 pin fans on your case vents and you could use the case controller for them.
> You should be able to plug your rad PWM fans into the CPU fan headers on your moobo. This should control them properly, and you may be able to set the board to quiet mode in the BIOS.


I was actually doing that before I got this case. I was using a 250D and decided I wanted to get EVGA's hybrid cooler for my 980Ti so I decided to get the 380T since it seemed the most desirable solution for what I wanted. Anyway, I set my fans using the BIOS and they were nice and quiet but I had to use a Y-splitter for the rad fans because I only have one CPU fan header open since the rad is using the other and my chassis fan is being used by my 200mm Spectre Pro since the controller doesn't have high enough voltage to run it on any setting other than the lowest setting. I'm really just trying to make use of the neat things my case came with and I like the ability to directly control noise/airflow at the push of a button. My original plan was to get matching fans for my whole case because I like uniformity. My though was to get Corsair SP120 PWM fans to use on both rads but I wasn't sure if I should get performance or quiet edition because I'm not sure exactly what speed they'll run on the lowest setting of the controller.
That then got me thinking about whether or not I should swap out my 200mm Spectre Pro in the front with 2x120mm PWM fans as well but I'm not sure what the controller is rated to handle _and_ Corsair doesn't make any PWM LED fans at all so I'd have to go with different fans altogether otherwise I lose uniformity. I was thinking about Aerocool DS120 white fans but they aren't PWM. They look really cool though and I really like them, but they have garbage static pressure at full speed, so low speed would be atrocious and terrible for cooling. At least with the Corsair SP120 fans the SP rating is decent even at 7V and the performance ones are pretty good at full speed.
The long and short of it is, I want uniformity (if possible), slightly positive overall pressure, decent static pressure for the rads and led fans for the front. The only issue is knowing whether the controller can run as many as 5 fans so that I can control noise/airflow based on need. It's a lot of criteria to meet, but right now I just need to know about the dang controller so I can make an informed decision before I go buy a bunch of fans. Corsair hasn't responded yet so I'm hoping they can give me specs soon.
Maybe someone else in here has done what I'm trying to do already and knows whether it can or can't?


----------



## Mergatroid

You can purchase PWM splitters. I have seen ones that can handle five fans. The way they work is that they have four pin connectors for each fan, but only one fan will have the tachometer line to report speed to the motherboard. You use the splitter on all the same model of pwm fan so they will all run at the same speed. The system will control all of them using the pulses for PWM but only one fan reports the speed so the system doesn't get confused. They usually have a molex connector to supply power to the fans so you don't overtax your CPU fan headers, plus a four pin connector to plug into your motherboard. This would not help with your three pin case fans but would allow you to run plenty of rad fans from your CPU fan header without damaging anything.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Can me and my 230t join?


----------



## Intrepidation

New to the site, figured I'd share my work in progress. After a lot of searching an comparing, I chose to get a 600T for my new build. I don't like the monolithic brick look a lot of cases have but I wanted something more subdued than a "gamer case". I liked the look of the 780T, but it only has two 5.25" bays and its huge. I really liked the way the 600T looks and is a more manageable mid tower (Although considerably bigger than my 10 year old Raidmax Sagtta).

Love the build, very sturdy and high quality. Only issue I have was that, being an older design, it has less SSD mounts than newer cases. I mean it has plenty on the HDD caddies but no dedicated places. Originally, I was going to leave both HDD cages in place, but decided to remove one and move the other back so I'd have uninterrupted airflow from the intake fan. I have two HDDs that will be installed for storage and wanted a dedicated place to put my new SSD with its cool looking cover. My solution was to get an 3.25" SSD bracket and mounted it to the forward plastic HDD cage base.

Happily, Corsair makes such a bracket and even has their logo on it. Drilled a couple holes in it.










Then screwed it to the HDD cage base.










Uninterrupted airflow and a dedicated place for the SSD!

Just need to get the CPU then put the remaining parts together. Can't wait!


----------



## Mergatroid

Nice job. First time I'be seen the drive pedestal used in that way. Kudos.
I completely agree about the newer Corsair cases not having enough external drive bays. I wanted to update my 600T case when the newer cases came out. I knew it would be hard to beat the 600T though since it's so awesome. I need four 5 1/4" drive bays though. All things considered I stuck with the 600T. Glad to see you decided on the 600T as well. I look forward to updates on your build.


----------



## Intrepidation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice job. First time I'be seen the drive pedestal used in that way. Kudos.
> I completely agree about the newer Corsair cases not having enough external drive bays. I wanted to update my 600T case when the newer cases came out. I knew it would be hard to beat the 600T though since it's so awesome. I need four 5 1/4" drive bays though. All things considered I stuck with the 600T. Glad to see you decided on the 600T as well. I look forward to updates on your build.


Thanks! I was originally thinking of just securing the SSD with Command Strips to the top of one of the cages or just giving in and mounting it to the HDD caddy. However, I really like the way the SSD looks and if I were to do it, I'd want it to look like it belongs where its mounted. I've got a couple SSD adapters, but one's open design meant I had no where to put screws that would line up with pedestal, and teh other was plastic...ehhhh The Corsair's SSD adapter was the perfect for the task.

Yeah, it seemed kind of silly that a case as massive as the 780T wouldn't have at least 3 external bays. Some of us still use Cd/DVD drives!

The new build necessitates a new card reader, which I use a lot for getting media off of my camera. The one on my current machine is for 3.5" bays...that won't do. I elected to with the NZXT Aperture M 5.25" reader. It just arrived. Love the look, integrates about as close to perfect with the grill design of the case as one could ever hope for.

The case is great, its huge compared to the other cases in the house, but not as big as these full tower cases. There's enough room inside that if I ever want to mix up the cooling setup I have options, although for now I'm going to stick with the two stock 200mm fans and see how the Cooler Master all-in-one CPU cooler works. Its my first liquid cooler so that's neat. I have it set in push-pull configuration. Looking forward to seeing how it works.


----------



## Mergatroid

Some people have used velcro to attach their SSDs to the side of the upper external drive bays , which also looks good. Your method is pretty original though.
Corsair actually canvassed the users here on ocn to see what they would like in an upgraded 600T chassis and I guess they got a lot of votes for fewer external drive bays. Sure it looks good but but it's not practical for me and many others. If you think about it, it's not just optical drives, but as you mentioned it's also card readers, fan controllers, reservoirs for liquid cooling systems, external drive adapters and tons of other stuff, yet none of their new cases came with four drive bays even though many of them were full towers. That seems very odd to me. Of course, maybe the 600T is still a great seller for them so why update it? Well I can think of three of four changes I would personally make, including your suggestion of dedicated SSD mounts.


----------



## Intrepidation

Two of my bays are already spoken for, and I may add a storage drawer if I can find one of good quality of my USB cables and possibly a hot swap bay, so I'm glad I have the available bays.

For now though, I've loving the way it looks almost all together.





I put the GTX 260 inside so I could mock up the wiring. Love how clean the wiring looks.


----------



## Mergatroid

Looks good. I like the card reader. It does match the case as you were saying.


----------



## iRUSH

Not much love on the forums for the 380T with only 5 members in that club lol. Is it a bad case? What turns people off about it? I'm interested in one and I haven't seen too many builds about it or raving reviews either. It's just sort of blah. Perhaps if it was cheaper?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Not much love on the forums for the 380T with only 5 members in that club lol. Is it a bad case? What turns people off about it? I'm interested in one and I haven't seen too many builds about it or raving reviews either. It's just sort of blah. Perhaps if it was cheaper?


Now I'm curious on how much sales does our 380T actually generate every month.

In terms of functionality, 380T is a pretty good case for its size and its well built. I think the ID is a bit on the subjective side, it may appeal to some, others will find it a little unconventional. Just my


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Now I'm curious on how much sales does our 380T actually generate every month.
> 
> In terms of functionality, 380T is a pretty good case for its size and its well built. I think the ID is a bit on the subjective side, it may appeal to some, others will find it a little unconventional. Just my


It seems to appeal to me that's for sure. My choices around here are usually against the grain, but Corsair makes some of the most popular PC components and their cases are right up there. So I have been looking around over the last few days and all I generally find are the main review sources reviewing the yellow version that was sent out for review and the consumer build/reviews are very rare.

It's clear that it's accommodating and ultimately it's a sleek BMW like 250d with added subtle portability. Sounds like a win to me. I have never had so much trouble getting down to the bottom of any particular hardware's pro's and con's in recent memory like I have with the 380T unfortunately. At least as far as the stuff i'm interested in.


----------



## KickAssCop

Bought the 760T. Will post pictures once I crack it open.


----------



## kolo7127

I think I'll put this here too. I managed to cram my H105 and my H75 into this 380T. Sorry for the bad photo's and dust. I need to bring it in and clean it out.







You can check out the build further if you's like https://pcpartpicker.com/b/W9BPxr


----------



## nvilol

Hi,
quick specs:
Corsair 730T
X99 Asus Rog Rampage V Extreme
i7-5820K OC 4Ghz
Corsair RM850 Power Supply
Asus GTX Titan X OC 1215Mhz

normally aircoolet, but the noise and temps are unnacaptable for Titan X so i decide to spend alot in my opionon $$$ to build customer water loop... setting up everything for few hours and 1h leak tests and finally its here done and temps are faboulous

stress test Aida64+ Furmark temps are 40-50f or both components

pic:



cheers

PS. my first build ever


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvilol*
> 
> Hi,
> quick specs:
> Corsair 730T
> X99 Asus Rog Rampage V Extreme
> i7-5820K OC 4Ghz
> Corsair RM850 Power Supply
> Asus GTX Titan X OC 1215Mhz
> 
> normally aircoolet, but the noise and temps are unnacaptable for Titan X so i decide to spend alot in my opionon $$$ to build customer water loop... setting up everything for few hours and 1h leak tests and finally its here done and temps are faboulous
> 
> stress test Aida64+ Furmark temps are 40-50f or both components
> 
> pic:
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> PS. my first build ever


Lol one heck of a first build! Looks great and you've certainly set the bar high for yourself


----------



## nvilol

thanks







i planned that loop for 2-3 days before i buy and thing for every possible way to put things together and i think as a flex tubbing looks fine







and deffintly works well... coolest temps i ever seen for this pc


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvilol*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i planned that loop for 2-3 days before i buy and thing for every possible way to put things together and i think as a flex tubbing looks fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and deffintly works well... coolest temps i ever seen for this pc


Nice job. Very well done. I'm impressed that you did this on your first build.


----------



## Leighb1989

i7 6700k Skylake @ 4.7 Ghz - Was at 5Ghz but not stable at times.
Asus Maximus VIII Mini Itx Z170 Motherboard.
32GB Corsair Dominator Ram @ 3000
EVGA G2 750W PSU
EVGA TITAN X Hybrid Graphics Card ( 120ml Fan and Rad )
Corsair 380T Mini Itx Case
Corsair H100I Hydro Liquid Cooler ( With Upgraded SP120 Fans )
Corsair AF120 Rear Fan
Samsung EVO 850 SSD Drives X3
PNY SSD - Just for OS

http://s649.photobucket.com/user/LE...37_5186620583973646047_n_zpsdzmm7pnt.jpg.html
http://s649.photobucket.com/user/LE...61_3134462492177605857_n_zpsbuvhsy4s.jpg.html
http://s649.photobucket.com/user/LE...50_5323773287962189605_n_zpsf3xuav9g.jpg.html
http://s649.photobucket.com/user/LE...35_6898394243028200451_n_zps7hlzzeo9.jpg.html
http://s649.photobucket.com/user/LE...49_5756129465505259560_n_zpsokzwwtnf.jpg.html
http://s649.photobucket.com/user/LE...62_1142824731324492775_n_zpseii2g916.jpg.html


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, that case is jam-packed with fun......


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice job. Very well done. I'm impressed that you did this on your first build.


Hmm, I'm not buying it. First time builder throws in a monster water cooling loop that was researched for 2-3 days? That info along with only 1 picture that was cropped sure looks like some BS


----------



## nvilol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Hmm, I'm not buying it. First time builder throws in a monster water cooling loop that was researched for 2-3 days? That info along with only 1 picture that was cropped sure looks like some BS


oh ;D full photos around then for you sir








and yea i watched 1 day YT for tips and then i create loop at store and they help me out with parts to come out with everything fitted... like dunno 8 hours of work later loop starts first leak test and vouila







working still

here some pics: and at bottom there is 4k wallpaper i made today if someone want ;D






wallpaper:

download 4K :
http://www.socwall.com/desktop-wallpaper/71403/watercooled-titan-x-4k/
http://wallpaperswide.com/watercooled_x99_titan_x_4k-wallpapers.html

http://www.filedropper.com/wallapper

cheers









PS. thanks to you i was motivated to redo all photos and make it sharper







so thx ;D


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvilol*
> 
> oh ;D full photos around then for you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yea i watched 1 day YT for tips and then i create loop at store and they help me out with parts to come out with everything fitted... like dunno 8 hours of work later loop starts first leak test and vouila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working still
> 
> here some pics: and at bottom there is 4k wallpaper i made today if someone want ;D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallpaper:
> 
> download 4K :
> http://www.socwall.com/desktop-wallpaper/71403/watercooled-titan-x-4k/
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/wallapper
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. thanks to you i was motivated to redo all photos and make it sharper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so thx ;D


That was quick. I stand corrected sir! Nice work.


----------



## nvilol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> That was quick. I stand corrected sir! Nice work.


----------



## Grimfire

Hey guys, I'm thinking about building a new rig using a 380t.. My question is.. Does anyone know of a guide on how to paint the plastic pieces of the tower? I wanted to go with a custom blue instead of the base white, black, or yellow.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimfire*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking about building a new rig using a 380t.. My question is.. Does anyone know of a guide on how to paint the plastic pieces of the tower? I wanted to go with a custom blue instead of the base white, black, or yellow.


I have painted a few cases. Sand the surface with the lightest grade of sandpaper you can get. Primer before painting. Sand after primer and reprimer if needed. Paint, sand, paint, sand, paint, paint, paint as many coats as you want. Wet sanding will keep the dust down. Once done you can either clear coat or use a wax to polish. I have always used the clear coat myself. Just remember that the paint will not stand up to abuse like the factory finish does.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Started a Build Log, Join up if you Dare









Ze Popped Cherry

TCO


----------



## Grimfire

Well.. I misplaced my windows disk during my move.. So my build is on hold... I'll post pics in a bit..


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimfire*
> 
> Well.. I misplaced my windows disk during my move.. So my build is on hold... I'll post pics in a bit..


If you still have a working computer and a windows 7 or 8 key you can download the MS media creation tool, download Windows 10, burn it to disk or to a USB flash stick and use your W7 or W8 key during the install.


----------



## Intrepidation

Its finally complete!

The build:

Corsair Graphite 600T
ASUS Z87-Pro Motherboard
Intel Core i7 4790K
PNY CS2211 480GB SSD
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-2978-KR 4GB FTW GAMING w/ACX 2.0
NZXT Aperture M Card Reader
ASUS CD/DVD Combo Drive
EVGA Supernova 750 G2
Cooler Master Seidon 120M CPU Cooler in Push/Pull using a Corsair SP120 pusher and the 120mm fan the case came with as the puller.

I haven't benchmarked or played any games on it yet, but the CPU idles 29°-30°C and the GPU idles at 37°C. First time using an SSD and boy is it speedy. Fresh build + Windows 10 + SSD = 19 seconds to get to Windows!

The is the first case I've own that actually had provisions for cable management, so I made the most of it.



Sitting in the background is my very first build. How far we've come.











I christen her, Absolution!


----------



## Mergatroid

Nice job. You're going to have a blast using that beast. Isn't it a pleasure to work in the 600T?


----------



## Intrepidation

Thanks! Yeah, the 600T was great to work with. Lots of space and plenty of room to store cables with very thoughtful cutouts to route them. All it needed was a way to display the SSD, which another Corsair product worked perfectly for.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Started a Build Log, Join up if you Dare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ze Popped Cherry
> 
> TCO


Anxious for this, subbed. I didnt get a chance to read through the entire thread yet, just the first post. With the newest Nvidia announcement, is your client sticking with the watercooled 980ti or heading on to the new node?


----------



## slatanic

Hello everybody









Just wanted to show my rig. My very first build.


----------



## LogiTekkers

Hello Corsair owners!

Just spotted this official thread as I briefly posted in a 780t thread earlier.

I've just moved my system over from a very well loved Antec P280 which had served me very well for a good 4/5 years possibly, but it was time for change. I have been eyeing up Corsair cases for quite some time, having been close to pulling the trigger many times.

I'm now a happy owner of the 780t which I upgraded from my custom gold Antec P280. I nearly went for the 750d but the extra space in the 780t sold it for me. I love the case and it has plenty of room, quality product, my only gripe is the incredibly thin side panels,one of which has already become slightly warped but doesn't affect it in reality. Hoping to go custom loop when I upgrade to sli 1080ti whenever those come out. I'm going to get the SLR out one day and get some better photos as these are just from my phone after I completed the build.















My gold p280 just for nostalgia











Cheers everyone!


----------



## Mergatroid

Nice builds guys. There are so many sweet Corsair cases to build in now, it's hard to go wrong with one.


----------



## Sedici

Nice Antec LogiTekkers.

It's a shame what's going on with Antecs quality lately. I remember one of my first Antec cases, the P160. Which was a great case. And was actually full aluminum too, which is not so common nowadays.


----------



## Intrepidation

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11235965

I'm ok with this.


----------



## LogiTekkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Nice Antec LogiTekkers.
> 
> It's a shame what's going on with Antecs quality lately. I remember one of my first Antec cases, the P160. Which was a great case. And was actually full aluminum too, which is not so common nowadays.


Thanks very much







I only painted it within the last 6 months, unfortunatly the top panel finish was runined by me placing things on it and I couldnt put up with it for any longer. Yeah I have always used Antec cases however you are correct. I also find their latest designs not overly impressive and lacking in alot of features that Corsair cases seem to come with as standard these days.


----------



## tubs115

Hey guys! I am really considering buying the Corsair 380t but I don't know how well the visibility is when it comes to the GPU. I know the dark mesh covers it but how visible is it. I'm looking at getting a Gigabyte Xtreme GPU (with RGB) and dont wanna waste my time on this case if i cant see the card that well. I know could mod it but I just don't know how.

Thanks..


----------



## Mergatroid

Look through the last hundred posts here. I'M sure someone must have posted pics if that case. You could also google corsair 380t pictures.
In a case that small you definitely want mesh and not a solid window. If you want the video card to show up better you can always get one that has a lit up logo or add some LEDs around the interior of the case.


----------



## tubs115

Alright. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubs115*
> 
> Hey guys! I am really considering buying the Corsair 380t but I don't know how well the visibility is when it comes to the GPU. I know the dark mesh covers it but how visible is it. I'm looking at getting a Gigabyte Xtreme GPU (with RGB) and dont wanna waste my time on this case if i cant see the card that well. I know could mod it but I just don't know how.
> 
> Thanks..


Not too visible, not like a window anyway. https://pcpartpicker.com/b/W9BPxr Though I don't have any good pics of that side, because there's not much to see through the mesh.


----------



## SirLongStroke

new build, white grills, posted in wrong section a few days ago, sorry guys.......


----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet. I'm surprised Corsair didn't do that.


----------



## roflcopter159

Well guys, after a few years of having my 600T, I've decided to upgrade. I'm moving to the new BH7 from CaseLabs. However, I'll be keeping an older build in the good old 600T, so I'll stop in every now and then to see what's new.


----------



## Sedici

I've had my 600T since 2011 and thought it needed some new life. The DS Customs polygon Ducati Desmosedici RR has always been one of my favorite patterns, so I decided to give the 600T the same coat.

I went on to use some slight red and gold accents to match the red frame and gold shocks on the Desmosedici RR motorbike.



















I decided to do a rebadge to the 600T-RR as a nod to the Desmo RR. That old Corsair that plate had to go.




























Interior is still being finished up, which is being redone in aluminium. I emptied out an old OCZ psu for measuring uses. Power supplies are so light when nothing is inside them.


----------



## Intrepidation

That looks awesome!


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, nice job. Sweet paint job.


----------



## Sedici

Thanks guys. The paint was the hard part, now I'm just trying to figure out how I want to do the PSU shroud, then my old rig is going back in.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirLongStroke*
> 
> new build, white grills, posted in wrong section a few days ago, sorry guys.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks nice! You just gave me an idea on what I should do with my red 780T


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> I've had my 600T since 2011 and thought it needed some new life. The DS Customs polygon Ducati Desmosedici RR has always been one of my favorite patterns, so I decided to give the 600T the same coat.
> 
> I went on to use some slight red and gold accents to match the red frame and gold shocks on the Desmosedici RR motorbike.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to do a rebadge to the 600T-RR as a nod to the Desmo RR. That old Corsair that plate had to go.


I have no beef you replacing the old Corsair logo, it needs to be changed regardless... That paint job looks amazing man! Let me know once you're finished with that build, I'd like to share on our FB page


----------



## GwCalyx

HI. I want to show of my very own first self build.









Refference to the build on a german board: http://www.mein-pc.eu/Profil/GwC-Calyx--EisVulkan/38264

and On Youtube (GERMAN): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl4Mq6cuezf30aSBZp7hOSw

Here are some pics. the Build ist staged in versions like v1 etc.

initial v1.0


v1.2 (SLI cablemanagement still worse)


v2.0 cleaned up, changed the cpu cooler and got some light sto pull off a diso


v2.1 traded 2x gtx 980 ti for a titanX, what a noob move fom me....


v2.5 traded the titanX for 2x gtx 980 ti. One was watercooled. Both in refference design


And then there was that day, where I told myself, you have to step one leap forward. I build my own custom cooling system. Got some nice sleeved cables for excellent cablemanagement.
made a decision for design and color and did it.



What do you think?


----------



## Mergatroid

Nice first build.


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I have no beef you replacing the old Corsair logo, it needs to be changed regardless... That paint job looks amazing man! Let me know once you're finished with that build, I'd like to share on our FB page


Thanks! It should be finished soon, the aluminum interior just needs to be painted. That and the PSU shroud creation went awfully wrong. Metal bending gone wild, and I took a mallet to it and ruined it. Now another one needs to be made.


----------



## Sedici

Slowly getting completed on 600T progress.

The midplate/shroud is still being tested, and isn't fixed in place quite yet!

Finishing up the main 1 piece tray









The new pieces of the case









Main tray mocked in. Had to use a lower profile cage to clear the shroud.


----------



## 303869

Nice work Sedici!! looking amazing


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Nice work Sedici!! looking amazing


Thanks! I'm still curious if it will work as I want, but I guess we will find out when I put the system in.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Thanks! I'm still curious if it will work as I want, but I guess we will find out when I put the system in.


Im sure you will make it work!







Keep us updated


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Slowly getting completed on 600T progress.
> 
> The midplate/shroud is still being tested, and isn't fixed in place quite yet!
> 
> Finishing up the main 1 piece tray
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new pieces of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main tray mocked in. Had to use a lower profile cage to clear the shroud.


Agreed with everyone else. I love this paint job. Nice work.


----------



## Sedici

Thanks guys.

Well of course since I'm a dummy, I made a slight miscalculation (as usual) with locating the standoffs.









I underestimated how far downward the MB extends past the standoff holes, so the edge of the board just contacts my divider/shroud.

At this point I guess I have two options. There's room above to move the entire tray about 10mm upwards, but it would mean drilling and tapping new holes in the tray, making the backside look ugly with the double holes. The other way is cut a slot on the shroud so that it goes around the board. I'm thinking of going the cut-shroud route because I need a cutout there to run the USB & front i/o anyway.

Another minor issue is 8 of 9 standoffs line up. The last one is almost there, but I cannot be bothered to fix it to be honest.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Well of course since I'm a dummy, I made a slight miscalculation (as usual) with locating the standoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I underestimated how far downward the MB extends past the standoff holes, so the edge of the board just contacts my divider/shroud.
> 
> At this point I guess I have two options. There's room above to move the entire tray about 10mm upwards, but it would mean drilling and tapping new holes in the tray, making the backside look ugly with the double holes. The other way is cut a slot on the shroud so that it goes around the board. I'm thinking of going the cut-shroud route because I need a cutout there to run the USB & front i/o anyway.
> 
> Another minor issue is 8 of 9 standoffs line up. The last one is almost there, but I cannot be bothered to fix it to be honest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just throwing out an idea. What if you bent the shroud upwards, or towards you. This would give you the space needed to route the wires while also hiding the wires. You could just throw in a small piece to see how it would look.

I have not yet made a shroud for my 600t but I do have a spare piece of acrylic sitting around. I was thinking of making it look just like yours, but adding a lip/extension by the lower ports to cover up the crappy looking wires I have there.


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Just throwing out an idea. What if you bent the shroud upwards, or towards you. This would give you the space needed to route the wires while also hiding the wires. You could just throw in a small piece to see how it would look.
> 
> I have not yet made a shroud for my 600t but I do have a spare piece of acrylic sitting around. I was thinking of making it look just like yours, but adding a lip/extension by the lower ports to cover up the crappy looking wires I have there.


Thanks, that lip is essentially what I ended up doing. I destroyed the paint after cutting and bending it so that needs to get redone

And I'm unsure if the shroud will work with the default 600T setup (I believe it should minus the HDD cage), but here's the dimensions of mine to give you a starting point.










At this height the shroud rests on top of the PSU, but also renders the default HDD cage unusable because of it's height.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirLongStroke*
> 
> new build, white grills, posted in wrong section a few days ago, sorry guys.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Any issues with that paint job? I was thinking of doing something similar but I was worried paint would clog up the small holes and restrict airflow.


----------



## SirLongStroke

No issues,

I took out the dust filter and cut off all the cross bars from the plastic insert as you can see from earlier photos. I did not paint the dust filters if that is what mean. Those are the things that restrict air flow in my opinion. I do don't buy expensive cans of compressed air to keep my computer dust free. I just use a small air compressor. No issue with air flow or temps. This build has 14 fans all running at low RPM. This computer is very quiet and cool.

I like to run the Cooler Master jetflow 120 fans. These fans max out at 2300 RPMs , they can push massive amounts of air. At low RPM they still push a large amount of air.

http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/jetflo-120/


----------



## confed

Good amount of activity in here lately. I used some of the recent posts for inspiration and started to paint a few of the grills on my 600T. I got the top and front painted, dried and thrown back on. The optical drive bays are drying as we speak. Next up will be tidying up the inside and getting some more orange accents in there.


----------



## Sedici

The 600T is still a great case.









I'm nearly finished on mine as well. Since I have another project, this is going to hold an older build, so nothing special going in. Though it doesn't mean it can't look nice. I've always loved the shiny silver heatsink look, so I bought an air cooler and RAM-sinks for that effect and stripped the blue motherboard heatsinks to raw silver. I just need to do something with the rest of the blue accents on the board to get the full silver look I'm after.

Made the support bracket for the GPU so I was finally able to put a card in. Still could not escape the dreaded GPU sag, so I may just make another bracket to fix that.










Annddd heres the temporary setup.... yes I know it's disgustingly messy.







It's essentially a test bench for now because I was *really* curious if my cables for the rear I/O would fit through the tiny hole in the rear or if I turned the entire project into a fire hazard. So I removed the shroud to make things easier, then just threw in the parts and some junk fans so I could plug it in and turn it on.

Once everything is finalized, I'll be custom sleeving the PSU with some leftover MDPC sleeve. But it's an old HX750, which is semi-modular, I'm not too excited. Since it's an old system, I'm not going to buy a new full mod PSU for it.










All the panels on, and the new rear look with a single notch hole for I/O. Enough room to run plenty more cables.










Yes both panels have to come off to reach the rear I/O.

Practicality is overrated.


----------



## Mergatroid

Lol. Looks awesome man. Good job!


----------



## Sedici

Thanks. I'm contemplating if I should change the color of the interior to matte black or something else.


----------



## SirLongStroke

"I'm contemplating if I should change the color of the interior to matte black or something else."

You have a smooth flat surface........kind of like a portrait canvas.............what about a some type of cool image using UV paint that spans the whole surface, add some cool UV lighting and now you have a custom case that really pops.


----------



## Sedici

I'd need to come up with a repeating pattern, or I could just wrap everything in CF.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> I'd need to come up with a repeating pattern, or I could just wrap everything in CF.


Since you have that geometric pattern, you could go for diagonal stripes or different diameter circles with the same color scheme on the inside.

I haven't found a local place yet but I wanted to grab some orange CF wrap and see if I can wrap my H220's tubes in it. Does anyone know of a chain that would have it?

As an update, here is a bad quality pic of how the grills turned out.


----------



## Sedici

Usually you'd only find CF vinyl online. The only local place you can check are sign shops or automotive tint shops (which may do car wraps). But chances are low they they stock CF vinyl in varying colors.

Should be easy enough to find on Amazon though.

And I've put the 600T on hold to complete my ITX project. Once I get more motivation, I'll continue it or I may just give it away to a friend. I have it taken apart because I decided to the mentioned change and switch out the interior color.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Little Progress before (Hopefully) doing my tubing runs tonight.








I used the C48s by Bitspower on the Waterblock to see how they would fit (Though I should have the C47s in the Mail today







)

TCO


----------



## Nark96

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Little Progress before (Hopefully) doing my tubing runs tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the C48s by Bitspower on the Waterblock to see how they would fit (Though I should have the C47s in the Mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> TCO





Very nice man!







can I ask, what fans are you using? they really caught my eye


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Very nice man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can I ask, what fans are you using? they really caught my eye


You can ask me anything. They are Noiseblocker Eloops. 1300 Rpm Variant

TCO


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You can ask me anything. They are Noiseblocker Eloops. 1300 Rpm Variant
> 
> TCO


Thank you ever so much!







they'll match/look good in my black/white build


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Thank you ever so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they'll match/look good in my black/white build


I look forward to seeing this. Shoot me a link. Ill follow the buildlog if/when it's up and ready









TCO


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I look forward to seeing this. Shoot me a link. Ill follow the buildlog if/when it's up and ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Haha, oh no I meant my current build! just considering changing the rear and front fans to the Noiseblocker eloops


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Haha, oh no I meant my current build! just considering changing the rear and front fans to the Noiseblocker eloops


I understand now. I feel the same about my SMA8. I have bitfenix spectre pro in all white.

I have 9 Fans in the Main Bay (If I were to replace with NB eloop @ 20$ each) that would cost me 180$ to swap them out,

I have another 7 fans in the lower compartment, that would cost me another 140$ to swap those (They are currently Bitfenix Spectre Black Led )

TCO

So, 320$ In fans for a redo on my SMA8.... Possibly why I haven't purchased the fans just yet


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I understand now. I feel the same about my SMA8. I have bitfenix spectre pro in all white.
> 
> I have 9 Fans in the Main Bay (If I were to replace with NB eloop @ 20$ each) that would cost me 180$ to swap them out,
> 
> I have another 7 fans in the lower compartment, that would cost me another 140$ to swap those (They are currently Bitfenix Spectre Black Led )
> 
> TCO
> 
> So, 320$ In fans for a redo on my SMA8.... Possibly why I haven't purchased the fans just yet


Oh man I've always wanted a case labs case







they're so well made, but so expensive







I know what you mean though, I had a look on amazon and they're very expensive for fans! even in the UK haha







I'm also saving up for a GTX 1080/1080Ti so I don't know If it would be wise to spend so much on just a few fans


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Oh man I've always wanted a case labs case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're so well made, but so expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean though, I had a look on amazon and they're very expensive for fans! even in the UK haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also saving up for a GTX 1080/1080Ti so I don't know If it would be wise to spend so much on just a few fans


I have a hard time looking at cases that CL doesn't make. The 780T was perfect for my client, Pricepoint and Space to build a custom Loop.









I am really wanting to upgrade to the 1080ti (Or whatnot) in the future, but would like to see the demand of the cards go down (And possibly price)

Let them work out the kinks first you know? I have been extremely pleased with my EVGA 980 SC in SLI

TCO


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I have a hard time looking at cases that CL doesn't make. The 780T was perfect for my client, Pricepoint and Space to build a custom Loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really wanting to upgrade to the 1080ti (Or whatnot) in the future, but would like to see the demand of the cards go down (And possibly price)
> 
> Let them work out the kinks first you know?
> 
> TCO


I had a look at you SMA8 build...







it's gorgeous! I'm very jealous







oh right so you're building this system (780T) for a client, still looks very nice man. I really love the all black/white colour scheme







seems it's getting more popular than red/black which was really over-used last year and the year before haha. Nice to see some change I suppose









Yeah definitely! I 100% agree with you, NVIDIA is really milking consumers pockets these days, the prices are ridiculous







then again that's mainly because of the little competition they have from amd. Really interested in seeing how the RX 480 sells when it's released and how NVIDIA reacts to the changes in the market


----------



## confed

IMO, the red/black or even the blue/black were extremely overused. I think people gravitated to them because it was the common color scheme of a lot of parts you could purchase. To me, white/black always evokes a clean feeling, and I love it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

How about this? Got it leak testing right now!



TCO


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> How about this? Got it leak testing right now!
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Looking great man!







keep up the good work


----------



## Recr3ational

Hello guys,
Been while how is everyone?
600T is still being used I see?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Looking great man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the good work


Appreciate that. Cables are shipped and on the way



TCO


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Looking great man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the good work


This is an "oops". Sorry.....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hello guys,
> Been while how is everyone?
> 600T is still being used I see?


Yo
Sup?

Yeah, the 600T is still Corsair's best case imao. It's amazing how many new members are using it.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yo
> Sup?
> 
> Yeah, the 600T is still Corsair's best case imao. It's amazing how many new members are using it.


I believe TCO is using the 780T, but they do look similar.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> This is an "oops". Sorry.....


excuse me?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> I believe TCO is using the 780T, but they do look similar.


It is a 780T. Very nice Case!



TCO


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> excuse me?


Lol, I accidently hit reply on your message (oops) because I was using my phone at the time. Sorry about that.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

780T Almost Complete. Just Need Night Shots














TCO


----------



## SirLongStroke

Looks nice, great colors, not a big fan of reservoir mounted on radiator, that should only be done as last resort in my opinion.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirLongStroke*
> 
> Looks nice, great colors, not a big fan of reservoir mounted on radiator, that should only be done as last resort in my opinion.


First time trying it. Crossing my Fingers for the future.

TCO


----------



## Mergatroid

Awesome looking build. From the location you took the pictures from it seems the case needs to be mounted on top of a lawnmower and an app run that will make it mow the lawn for you. That would be freaking sweet......
Love the colour. Sort of a baby blue.....


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Awesome looking build. From the location you took the pictures from it seems the case needs to be mounted on top of a lawnmower and an app run that will make it mow the lawn for you. That would be freaking sweet......
> Love the colour. Sort of a baby blue.....












The Blue is Blueberry Mayhems Pastel









TCO


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## DRKreiger

I'll jump in on this one


----------



## confed

Subbed and followed your build log TCO. Loved how it came out. Your friend/client better be very happy.


----------



## benjamontero

Hello guys! im new! I wanted to show my baby. I love corsair.

Corsair 230T
Corsair h80i V2
Corsair Fans X4 SP120
Corsair RM750
Corsair SSD 240gb Force LE
Cosair Vengeance 16gb ddr4 3000mhz (2x8)
Asus Maximus HERO VIII
Intel I7 6700k
evga 980ti hybrid
1tb HDD WD 7200












I hope you like it! regards


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Subbed and followed your build log TCO. Loved how it came out. Your friend/client better be very happy.


He was very excited. Couldn't stop looking at the inside of the computer. We played a little MGO the night before, he had been waiting on his 1440p Crossover screen to come in from CALI.

Very pleased with the Rig









I was also.

TCO


----------



## Cyalume

Hey guys, is there any way to screw in the doors on the 380T to make it where random people can't just open the side panels on a whim? I know they're easy open, but I don't want that kind of accessibility when I'm bringing out in public.


----------



## roflcopter159

Looking at pictures of the case, you may be able to screw into the radiator mount, but I'm not so sure about the other side.

Personally, I would think that everything else being screwed into place within the case (gpu, motherboard, drives, etc) should be adequate protection. If someone can unscrew that stuff, they could unscrew the side panels just as easily.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> Hey guys, is there any way to screw in the doors on the 380T to make it where random people can't just open the side panels on a whim? I know they're easy open, but I don't want that kind of accessibility when I'm bringing out in public.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Looking at pictures of the case, you may be able to screw into the radiator mount, but I'm not so sure about the other side.
> 
> Personally, I would think that everything else being screwed into place within the case (gpu, motherboard, drives, etc) should be adequate protection. If someone can unscrew that stuff, they could unscrew the side panels just as easily.


He has a good point of the screws only being a very minimal security option.

I was looking at the pics, and you may be able to fashion a small pad lock style latch over the opening handles them selves. buy black, or paint them what ever matching color that suits you.


----------



## DRKreiger

Well I am itching with the upgrade fever again. I can't decide if i should go with a 140x3 420mm radiator or play it safe with a 280mm to put in the top of my 760t. I know the case advertises the fitment of a triple 140mm rad. up top. but looking at the very front of the top of the case. It does look like it will be a very tight fit.

Has anyone fit a 420mm radiator in the top of this case? what model of radiator?
I am considering another xt45 from alphacool in triple 140mm. or an SR1 triple 140mm from hardware labs. both should fit in thickness, but mounting the radiator fittings toward the front may introduce an issue.
I am worried the end tanks with the fitting threads is too long.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mcbaes72

Looking back, 600T gaming rig sure when through a few upgrades...

3770k, Sabertooth, GTX 780


SLI 970s


6700k, ASUS Pro, 1070 Armor, CableMod


I wonder what the next change/upgrade will be. M.2 SSD and 1080Ti? Hmm...


----------



## Mergatroid

You need an sad if you don't already have one.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You need an sad if you don't already have one.


In first and second pic, have 256GB 840 Pro, in front of fan, but swapped locations with HDD. In the third pic, 512GB 850 Pro SSD. I considered M.2 not long ago to eliminate the SATA and power cable. But I could only afford one major upgrade, so pulled the trigger on a 1070 instead.


----------



## dparish2

My latest revision of my build, I built this on the 4th of July.


----------



## Mergatroid

That's pretty sweet. Still a great case.


----------



## 3GRAD

Old Pics for my legacy and lovely corsair 600T









2013



2014 Update


----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet build. Very clean.
This thread has really slowed down for some reason. There are still tons of graphite builds out there, I hope we see some more.

On another note, I haven't cleaned my PC in about a year. It's due pretty soon. I almost don't want to look inside and see how dusty it has gotten. I have kept my filter clean though, so I hope that helped.


----------



## 3GRAD

Yup the corsair 600t is a 6 years old case but still very sexy and good option for Aio and air cooling builds

But why those cases ( 600T - 650D - 800D ) became out of date and not available at Corsair official site ??? I know those cases are 6 years old cases but they are very good for some one won't use Loop


----------



## Mergatroid

It must be a sales numbers thing. I guess they don't sell as well as they used to.


----------



## confed

My old H220 was giving me issues due to plasticizer which was an issue with the very first run of these AIO units. Since I had to dismantle the block and tubing, I figured it was about time to give it some color to fit more into my scheme. The side panel needs a decent amount of touch-up and the 2x120mm fans in the front are pretty ghetto, but hey, it works.



@morencyam
@ssgtnubb

Damn, I forgot to tag you two when I threw up this picture weeks ago. You both helped a lot by allowing me to purchase the side panel and fans. Just wanted to let you both know all items are still working extremely well!


----------



## Mergatroid

Did the 5 year warranty expire or did you decide this would be more fun than having it replaced?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3GRAD*
> 
> Yup the corsair 600t is a 6 years old case but still very sexy and good option for Aio and air cooling builds
> 
> But why those cases ( 600T - 650D - 800D ) became out of date and not available at Corsair official site ??? I know those cases are 6 years old cases but they are very good for some one won't use Loop


I agree, matter of fact at one point, 600T is our best selling case for a long time in terms of # of units sold. I'm not sure if any of our new cases beat 600T's record yet. But as new cases are introduced to the market, old models needs to be EOL'd to give way to the new comers, that's just the way it is. Case feature set and IDs gets outdated, so we need to keep our cases up to date to be competitive. You guys will see a good line up of our new cases towards the end of this year.


----------



## 3GRAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I agree, matter of fact at one point, 600T is our best selling case for a long time in terms of # of units sold. I'm not sure if any of our new cases beat 600T's record yet. But as new cases are introduced to the market, old models needs to be EOL'd to give way to the new comers, that's just the way it is. Case feature set and IDs gets outdated, so we need to keep our cases up to date to be competitive. You guys will see a good line up of our new cases towards the end of this year.


Thank You MR- Joseph , I wish corsair introduce a new update for all current cases all we want PSU Cover and no 5.25 bays , any way we are waiting


----------



## Mergatroid

Can't wait to see them. I hope some of them have four external optical drive bays.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I agree, matter of fact at one point, 600T is our best selling case for a long time in terms of # of units sold. I'm not sure if any of our new cases beat 600T's record yet. But as new cases are introduced to the market, old models needs to be EOL'd to give way to the new comers, that's just the way it is. Case feature set and IDs gets outdated, so we need to keep our cases up to date to be competitive. You guys will see a good line up of our new cases towards the end of this year.


The 760T seems to be a huge hit. A lot of show case builds are often in this case due to the full size window, and no non-sense design.


----------



## onurbulbul

Which brand and kind fan do you guys advice me for down empty fan place?


----------



## Mergatroid

Any case fan will do the job. Maybe try and get one that matches the rad fans you are using. Maybe get two big them and replace the rear exhaust fan too so they all match.


----------



## Joshwaa

I only use Noctua Industrial PWM fans now. Monstrous!


----------



## GwCalyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 780T Almost Complete. Just Need Night Shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These cables... Which provider/factors are they from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


----------



## Mergatroid

I just replaced my HD6970 video cards with an MSI Radon RX480 gamer edition with the twin frozen cooler. Embarased to say I hadn't cleaned my computer in about a year. Man, was it dirty. Took two hours to clean everything and install the new card. Now the system likes the new card so much I had to order a second one.
The Haswell i7 on the ASUS Sabertooth Z87 motherboard should be good for a few more years yet. I'll post a pic when the second card is installed.
I'm really starting to itch about a new case.....


----------



## slatanic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I agree, matter of fact at one point, 600T is our best selling case for a long time in terms of # of units sold. I'm not sure if any of our new cases beat 600T's record yet. But as new cases are introduced to the market, old models needs to be EOL'd to give way to the new comers, that's just the way it is. Case feature set and IDs gets outdated, so we need to keep our cases up to date to be competitive. *You guys will see a good line up of our new cases towards the end of this year.*


If the line up includes a new mITX case then I will cry. ^^

Just bought a mITX case from NZXT because it can hold two 240mm rads.

Ah well... I'll see


----------



## Mergatroid

In the past I have complained about the lack of 5 1/4" external drive bays on the new cases. After considering this for a year, and thinking about what I could do without, I have decided that Corsair are a bunch of jerks for not making a new case with four of these bays.....lol, just kidding.
I think that, on a new case, I would still need at least three front bays. My blu-ray drive is a must-have. I use it pretty often for watching movies. I have an LED controller I want to keep, and my fan controller us something I would also want to keep. I suppose I could give up my double 2.5" hard drive caddy, which I use, but not often. I need three bays. I hope Corsair makes at least one case this year with three bays. I would still like four but three minimum. If not then I would be forced to look elsewhere to scratch my itch.

I can completely understand why some people don't want any optical drive bays anymore, but I honestly believe there are as many of us, if not more, who want some external bays.
Is corsair going to stick exclusively with pretty cases in the Graphite series, or will we get another utility case like the 600T?


----------



## GSiC

Love my case. 3 years now. Just started with some mods.


----------



## Mergatroid

Very nice look. Well done.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Did the 5 year warranty expire or did you decide this would be more fun than having it replaced?


Sorry for the very late reply. The warranty was still active but to be honest, ever since Bryan (Bram here on OCN) left the company, the support just isn't what it used to be. My last experience with them was seen as about 1 email response per day and my questions were never completely answered which only resulted in more emails. Even if I tried the warranty route, they would have asked me to take the unit apart and clean it anway. As I knew, and confirmed, that the tubing was going to continue to be an issue I decided to swap it out and add some color.
After some small (and ugly) modifications I have 2x120mm fans in the front as intake and a spare 240rad in the closet. Later on down the road, I feel comfortable adding the GPU to the loop should I ever want to buy a block and tackle the job.

As for your affinity to 5.25 bays I would agree there is a market share there that is not fully represented, especially on a website like this. I think the best option for cases in the future is to have the 5.25 bays available yet easily removed for those who do not need them. I've looked at a few recent cases where I have seen that being an option. Although I do like some of the newer cases out there, especially from an aesthetic/functional viewpoint, I do not see myself letting go of the 600t anytime soon. Putting in some work to customize it to my needs, has made me grown more attached.


----------



## Mergatroid

Well, I got a second MSI RX480. It arrived from the Egg, and took its sweet time about it too.

So, I got home and did a quick install. Pressed the old power button and....nothing. Dead as a doorknob. ^$#@*&%#$%.
I removed the card and retested...still dead. Wha? I checked everything but it just wouldn't power up. I decided to make a few changes to my build since I hadn't changed anything in a few years, and hopefully get to the bottom of the power issue while I was at it.

I removed an intermediate chassis fan I had been using to help cool the old HD6970 cards. The RX480 runs much cooler. I swapped out the rear and bottom fans for some plain black Scythe PWM fans, and I plugged them directly into my Sabertooth Z87 motherboard. I removed the 3.5" drive bays and cleaned everything. I swapped out the 266 cfm NZXT 200mm fan I was using and replaced it with a blue LED Spectre Pro fan I had kicking around.

I removed the fan controller I was using and am now running all the fans from the motherboard using the ASUS AI Suit 3 software. Once you let it calibrate everything, it does a great job. This allowed me to snug all the wiring, and remove a lot of temperature sensors, fan extension cables and power cables that were being used for the fan controller, reducing the wiring over-all. Once I had everything installed I fired it up and it worked...phew....

I can't believe the awesomeness of the Sabertooth board. It's a couple of years old, but it has a lot of great features. It's controlling two small little assist fans inside the thermal armor, two CPU fans I am using on my H100 AIO cooler, three chassis fans and I also have my H100 pump plugged into a chassis fan header. The chassis fans and CPU fans are all PWM except for the Spectre Pro, but the board can control all of them through BIOS and/or the ASUS Windows software. I'm still impressed with this board even after a couple of years.

Before:



After failed RX780 addition:



After:



Gotta love that thermal armor:



I'm so happy I can go to bed and get up for work tomorrow knowing I don't have to come home and fight with a computer.


----------



## Grimfire

Any 380t owners happen to have or know where to find a CAD file for the 380t's side panels? Trying to have some acrylic ones made. And I have zero experience in doing such things.


----------



## AmcieK

Alpha version :E



http://imgur.com/uxGuaMM



Waitng for new sleeved cables bcz my old died :E



http://imgur.com/rO87UhR


----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet. Like the colour matching.


----------



## Mergatroid

Purchased a Thermaltake 360mm AIO water cooler. Should be here in about a week. It should fit nicely in my moded 600T. Will post pics and temps when I get it installed.


----------



## onurbulbul

With new corsair h100i v2. Any suggestions for better cooling?


----------



## Mergatroid

There isn't much more you could do other than replacing fans. Looks good to me.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Hey guys, Anyone know if I'll be able to fit 420 Rad ( 60mm ) thick on top of Corsair 760T? more specifically Alphacool NexXxos UT60 Full Copper Radiator 420? and it will be in push setup.


----------



## Mergatroid

Hidy Ho!

Man, has this thread gone dead lately. Are these cases not selling anymore? Or did someone open a new thread again, deflecting potential users from this thread? Tsk, tsk, tsk.......

Well, I had been considering moving to another case. I was checking out a few newer Corsair cases, such as the Obsidian 750D, but it's a little too big, and it has no side panel latches. The Graphite 760T is also a nice case, but you have to remove the top cover if you want a top cooling solution, and I like it with the cover on. Looked at the Carbide Air 240, but again...no latches (I have been spoiled, I _need_ latches for my side panels now). Same with the Obsidian 750D. I also really like the style of the Graphite 780T, but I just can't get along with only two 5 1/4" bays. And the Spec-Alpha...ah well...lets just say I can see a few Corsair designers were testing out the new marijuana legalization laws in a few U.S. States.

Yeah, Corsair has some nice cases, but the more I looked the more I realized how much i still like my 600T.

Sure, it has that big zit right in the middle of its face, and no specialty 2.5" drive bays. It has no interior USB 3 passthough, and the fan controller is sorta lame. Of course, I had to cut my own hole for a bottom intake fan and provide a filter for it, and there is no fan mount on the hard drive cages.

On the other hand, it has a ton of room inside with some of the best cable management of any case. It has four 5 1/4" bays (I need at least three). It will hold any video card or PSU. With a little modding it will hold pretty much any cooling solution inside. It has those cool side panel latches. It has two mods I did previously to allow larger cooling and a bottom fan (with filter). It has the really cool top fan chamber covered by the top grille (that was one of the main things that attracted me to this case about five years ago).

So, I decided to upgrade my build a little. I started out by removing the Scythe fan controller and making use of the fan controllers on the ASUS Sabertooth Z87 motherboard. I removed the 200mm NZXT fan and installed a Spectre Pro. I removed the intermediate fan and hard drive cage fan I had modded in and replaced the two blast-furnace/turbine jet HD6970 reference video cards. I replaced the rear "casino LED fan" with a plain-Jane Scythe PWM fan. I installed two MSI Gamer X Radeon R480s.
Everything else got a major cleaning, and it ended up like this:



As you can see, I was using a four-year-old Corsair H100. It has been working great for the time I've owned it. Unfortunately, my Haswell 4770K runs real hot at 4.5GHz (will be delidding soon), and since I had previously modded the top of my 600T so I could add a third fan up top (long story), I decided I would like to try out a 360mm water cooler. I was checking around, and I found the Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate:

 

Very familiar looking pump. I guess it must be a tried and true design.

So, out came the H100 and in went the Water 3.0 (really bad name):



Wow, tight fit. Other people doing reviews have complained about the length of the hoses, and I couldn't agree more. I think a good rule of thumb for a cooler like this would be to have the hoses at least the same length as the rad.

So, the 600T took the 360mm rad without any issues. I did have to move my LED controller from the top 5 1/4" bay down one position, but after that the unit fit without any issue. I'm really glad I modded this case to allow a 360mm rad.

In case anyone is wondering, there were no exterior issues at all:

 



Once again the 600T comes through. The cooler looks great, works well and fits well. The mod was actually pretty easy to do with a Dremel. Just mount the forward 120mm fan, place another fan against it at the front and use a pencil to trace around it. Mark where the rear two mounting holes are. Cut the pattern out with the dremel, using a fan for test fitting. Trim the grill to accommodate the rear two mounting holes (I cut a divot out for each of the two screws. This is where the fan will screw into the rad).

Now just mount your rad, starting with the rear fans. Once you get to the last, front fan, install it by screwing/mounting direct to the rad (all four screws). Once done, you can't tell it wasn't manufactured that way. You will need to trim out some plastic on the underside frame of the top grille, but once done everything will fit like a glove.

I think I will be sticking with this case for another couple of years.


----------



## confed

@AmcieK I did not see it posted but where did you get the sleeved cables from? Were they cables or just sleeved extensions?

@Mergatroid Aww man, I wished I had checked this thread sooner. Please let me know how that Thermaltake holds up. After reading your initial post, I was going to recommend the Swiftech 320. Great product out the box with a lot of future support/enhancements. Had problems with my 3-4 year old H220 and gave it a thorough cleaning, new coolant to match my theme and new tubes. Works just as good if not better than when I first bought it.

I agree the 600T holds up very well. I got the 240 installed up top and the ability to put the extra 240rad and fans I have laying around in the front if I want to WC the video card.

I do love a lot of new cases but until this one stops functioning for me, I see no reason to get rid of it. Still rock solid performance with a lot of options. The part that hinders me the most is the ram position on my motherboard making for a tricky fit up top.


----------



## Mergatroid

Those Swiftech coolers look great as well. Getting a new clc these days is a tough decision.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im looking into getting a 780T white to replace my rocketfish that is starting to wear out and break down from moving it around, for those of you that have a 780T how much space does it have on the top i have a old rx360 with fans in push pull i need around 90mm of space.


----------



## AmcieK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> @AmcieK I did not see it posted but where did you get the sleeved cables from? Were they cables or just sleeved extensions?
> .


In my country :E am from poland , http://www.modding.bit-tech.pl/sklep/pl/15-oploty

Update first time sleeved cables :E


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> @AmcieK I did not see it posted but where did you get the sleeved cables from? Were they cables or just sleeved extensions?
> 
> @Mergatroid Aww man, I wished I had checked this thread sooner. Please let me know how that Thermaltake holds up. After reading your initial post, I was going to recommend the Swiftech 320. Great product out the box with a lot of future support/enhancements. Had problems with my 3-4 year old H220 and gave it a thorough cleaning, new coolant to match my theme and new tubes. Works just as good if not better than when I first bought it.
> 
> I agree the 600T holds up very well. I got the 240 installed up top and the ability to put the extra 240rad and fans I have laying around in the front if I want to WC the video card.
> 
> I do love a lot of new cases but until this one stops functioning for me, I see no reason to get rid of it. Still rock solid performance with a lot of options. The part that hinders me the most is the ram position on my motherboard making for a tricky fit up top.


The Thermaltake clc is working great. It only gets temps that are 3-4c better than the H100 I was using, and my system still hit 100c during the 4096MB Intel Burn Test.
I just delidded my Haswell 4770k and used Liquid Ultra between the die and the lid. My temps have dropped 14 to 17 degrees depending on the core. Now during IBT I don't even hit 90c. Two cores level out at 83c and the bottom two level out at 86c. I'm really happy with that mod.


----------



## onurbulbul

any comment?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any comment?


Fargin' sweet dude. Very clean. I like the colour, or lack of it. Very modest design....I like it.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Fargin' sweet dude. Very clean. I like the colour, or lack of it. Very modest design....I like it.


Thanks dude.


----------



## Recr3ational

IS any of my old friends still in this thread?
Just came back to see if you guys are still floating about!
Still repping the 600T?

Mines been sitting in my workshop gathering dust with a full watercooled AMD rig in there (without any tubing or liquid)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> IS any of my old friends still in this thread?
> Just came back to see if you guys are still floating about!
> Still repping the 600T?
> 
> Mines been sitting in my workshop gathering dust with a full watercooled AMD rig in there (without any tubing or liquid)


Some of us are still kicking. Just did some work on my case along with a few others. Go back a couple of pages and you should see the latest additions. Haven't heard much from the regulars though. I guess this case is getting a little long in the tooth for some people, but I still like mine.
Nice of you to drop by.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## GoatHunter

Hi All, just thought I'd post a couple crappy pix of my oldie but goodie! Thanks


----------



## Mergatroid

Hey, that looks different man. One of the few I have seen here with an external rad.

Good job.

I just gotta say it...dust your computer! Lol, I should talk. My computer was pretty dirty last time I cleaned it too...damn dust...


----------



## GoatHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hey, that looks different man. One of the few I have seen here with an external rad.
> 
> Good job.
> 
> I just gotta say it...dust your computer! Lol, I should talk. My computer was pretty dirty last time I cleaned it too...damn dust...


Yah yah lol I know, I need to dust it out, I usually rebuild it every 6 months or so to get it really cleaned out (air out the vids, fans, redo the wiring, etc.) but I've been lazy the past few months, been busy too with the kids and don't really get a chance to even use the dang thing, but lately I installed that x5680, probably after the new year I'll clean it out again and redo the wiring, to make it look "clean" again lol

That watercooling setup is from 2009, swiftech 240 rad with integrated pump and resovior, forgot the name of the rad box, 2 typhoon 120mm fans, swiftech rad mount, and swiftech gt-z water block,maybe I should upgrade?? Lol


----------



## Mergatroid

Bet you get awesome temps with that setup. There is such a large variety of builds in the 609T, it's a pretty amazing case.


----------



## GoatHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Bet you get awesome temps with that setup. There is such a large variety of builds in the 609T, it's a pretty amazing case.


So far at 1.375v on that x5680 4.5ghz I hit 80c on one of the cores, I posted a picture on the x5660 x58 thread, but idle is in the 20 - 30c range, can't believe that pump is still working after all these years, swiftech makes some good *****!!

Gotta love that 600t!! That case is going on 7 years old lol, but it's still a champ and even if I do upgrade the whole computer someday, for sure I'm using the same case, it might be big, but it's so roomy inside! Love the cable management on the back and the expandability, and you can mount a *****oad of rads inside it lol


----------



## GoatHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoatHunter*
> 
> Yah yah lol I know, I need to dust it out, I usually rebuild it every 6 months or so to get it really cleaned out (air out the vids, fans, redo the wiring, etc.) but I've been lazy the past few months, been busy too with the kids and don't really get a chance to even use the dang thing, but lately I installed that x5680, probably after the new year I'll clean it out again and redo the wiring, to make it look "clean" again lol
> 
> That watercooling setup is from 2009, swiftech 240 rad with integrated pump and resovior, forgot the name of the rad box, 2 typhoon 120mm fans, swiftech rad mount, and swiftech gt-z water block,maybe I should upgrade?? Lol


Found out the brand of the radbox, Its a Tecnofront Air Box 220 (do they even make those anymore??? lol


----------



## Mergatroid

Never heard of that brand myself.


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madcat78*
> 
> Guess I can be added as well, although this is still a work in progress. I'll go ahead and post what I have so far and just update as I go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just went ahead and used some of the things out of my old rig, cooler, card ect. Wanting to throw in a new Cooler and I'm waiting on my 580 to upgrade from the 560 in it now. Also kindly ignore the home made wooden stand haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the side panel and grills, all custom made from http://mnpctech.com/
> 
> *Cable management still undergoing. Going to re-route that usb 3.0 asap thanks to some of the others suggestions I read previously in the this thread.


turned out great, Madcat78


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> IS any of my old friends still in this thread?
> Just came back to see if you guys are still floating about!
> Still repping the 600T?
> 
> Mines been sitting in my workshop gathering dust with a full watercooled AMD rig in there (without any tubing or liquid)


I remember checking this thread daily. I am more on the weekly kick here for OCN. Just feel like the forum lost a lot from what it used to be. Glad to see the regulars still commenting in this thread and helping each other out.

With the time/effort/work put into this case, I don't see a reason to get rid of it until something catastrophic happens to it.


----------



## roflcopter159

I still check back in every now and then, but definitely not as regularly as I have in the past. I personally moved on from the 600T to the CaseLabs BH7. While I was home from school for the past few weeks though my dad wanted me to throw some of my old parts together for a computer for him so I put what remained of my previous AMD build into the 600T and he's using it now. Still love the case and if one was ever released, I would seriously consider getting rid of the BH7 for a true 600T V2.


----------



## Mergatroid

I couldn't agree more. If they would take the basic 600T chassis and update it with a new front bezel, new drive bays inside that have some 2.5" dedicated bays, make the USB 3 port plug into the main board, dump the fan controller and change the front fan mounting options...that might be enough to get me to purchase a new one. Personally I would also like them to change the top bezel so, although basically it would be the same, it would have room for a 360mm rad.

Those changes would be enough for me.


----------



## calif94577

So my 600T 200mm Case fans are about to go out. I think the bearings are going to crap as there is a lot of play in them and the front one is rubbing the case every now and again. What are your suggestions fro replacements? Should I go with the upgraded 600TW ones or aftermarket? I have also seen people attache a 120mm fan behind the 5.25 drive bays to make it a positive pressure case (as its a negative pressure one stock which makes it a dust magnet from hell) Any ideas on how they attach said fan?


----------



## Chisels

Hello,

Would like to ask if I'll run into any problems with 8 ML PRO fans in this case? Using Asus Rampage V Edition 10 motherboard. Or should I plug 5 into case fan controller and the rest in mobo? Or anyone has any other ideas?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calif94577*
> 
> So my 600T 200mm Case fans are about to go out. I think the bearings are going to crap as there is a lot of play in them and the front one is rubbing the case every now and again. What are your suggestions fro replacements? Should I go with the upgraded 600TW ones or aftermarket? I have also seen people attache a 120mm fan behind the 5.25 drive bays to make it a positive pressure case (as its a negative pressure one stock which makes it a dust magnet from hell) Any ideas on how they attach said fan?


With 120mm fan you just do the best you can. If you have a later 600T I recommend a Spectre Pro 200mm fan because it has many mounting holes and is most likely to fit.
Don't forget that, if you use a fan that's thicker than stock, you may have to move the hard drive bays.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chisels*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Would like to ask if I'll run into any problems with 8 ML PRO fans in this case? Using Asus Rampage V Edition 10 motherboard. Or should I plug 5 into case fan controller and the rest in mobo? Or anyone has any other ideas?


All my fans are plugged into my motherboard and I use the ASUS software to control them. You can also use the case controller but personally I find it doesn't bwork all that well. Last choice is an aftermarket fan controller. There are tons to choose from.


----------



## volegradele

Finaly did the side panel modd!!


----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet. Looks awesome. Nice job.


----------



## KickAssCop

Asked in another thread but will ask here again.

Anyone know how to add the 6th fan on my predator in a 760T case w/ X99 deluxe mobo. Using Corsair fans and EVGA 1300 W G2 PSU cables.


----------



## Campagnolo

Could anyone recommend a good airflow set up specifically for the 380T with a Cryorig H7? This'll be a Ryzen 5 build so right now I'm just figuring out what the best options would be until AMD releases the R5 and more ITX options come out. GPU is being moved from my old rig to this one, an EVGA GeForce 980 SC/ACX2.0.

I'll be using a Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm intake in the front, the stock Corsair AF140 in the back and another pair of Quiet Series AF120 on the side, but not sure if I should do intake/exhaust. Would I decrease the effectiveness of my cooling if I have exhausts on the side while the H7 is pulling air from the front intake to the rear? Ideally I'd like positive airflow, but finding that kind of hard with the Cooler Master having 110cfm.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## cdnvballer

Just wanted to share my (one and done! ) attempt at a water cooling loop =)
I upgraded my old 600T with new internal components, and decided to learn about what's involved with hard line water cooling.
Definitely takes a lot of planning and patience, but I'm happy with how it turned out.

I looked at this exact thread many times for ideas, along with what's available on youtube regarding watercooling/fittings/etc..

now I just need a new desk ;-)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnvballer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my (one and done! ) attempt at a water cooling loop =)
> I upgraded my old 600T with new internal components, and decided to learn about what's involved with hard line water cooling.
> Definitely takes a lot of planning and patience, but I'm happy with how it turned out.
> 
> I looked at this exact thread many times for ideas, along with what's available on youtube regarding watercooling/fittings/etc..
> 
> now I just need a new desk ;-)


I assume you used some type of riser board for the gpu. Could you show us a link to the board, and maybe a picture of the mod you had to do to get it to fit in the 600T?

Nice job btw....


----------



## Trilas

Finally moved my system from the old Bitfenix Prodigy to the 380T, which by the way is an awesome case. Did some small adjustments to the I/O panel as i wanted the illumination to be blue. I didn't wanted the hassle of soldering new led's on the I/O board, so instead I bought some blue transparent foil and taped in on the inside. This actually turned out to be pretty good as seen on the pictures...


----------



## cdnvballer

http://www.mountainmods.com/pci-modular-io-bracket-brushed-alu-p-701.html

was very straightforward install on the Corsair 600T -- riser bracket lined up very cleanly next to the existing rear Watercooling holes..
I ended up cutting/dremel'ing the material between each hole to make room for the GPU outputs.

there is a video on youtube related to gpu riser, the steps are very much identical =)


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, nice jobs guys.
The blue tape on the 389t was a great idea, and the mod on the 600T for the riser card is awesome.

I hope we see some more cool Graphite builds and mods with summer coming up. This thread has slowed down quite a bit recently.


----------



## The Old Man Fis

I am modding my 380T , please don't judge me too harshly because this is not the final form or location on the res.

Does anyone have access to the cad drawings or specific specs on the 380T side doors? I need to have some custom ones built out of solids and It would help me a lot if I could get the dimensions!!


----------



## cdnvballer

looks kinda cool, if only the coolant glowed same color as your front fan =)
actually that's a neat case, I may look into a mini-itx build for a frd... but not sure yet


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, that actually looks pretty cool. Looks like a bomb strapped to the top..... don't take it through an airport......


----------



## kovyrshin

Guys, this probably been asked here, but is there any aftermarket panels for Graphite, especially 780T which cover all the front panel? I.e. remove 5.25" cage and install mesh panel from top to bottom?


----------



## Mergatroid

Haven't seen anything like that.


----------



## Mergatroid

So, I was bored. I have been having the build itch for quite a while now since I haven't replaced my computer for a few years. Last fall I replaced my video cards and cooler hoping it would scratch that itch, but like a bad case of herpes, it keeps coming back.

So I decided I was going to replace my case. I really like the 600T, but I've had it for about five years now, and it was time for a change.

After looking quite extensively for a week, checking all the reviews, watching the review videos on youtube, and trying to find something that not only looked awesome, but met my requirements, I settled on a 760T.

I had to have three optical drive bays.
I had to have room up top for a triple 360mm rad.
I had to have 2.5" mounting bays.
I wanted something with a super large window.
It had to look awesome.

I was looking at some really nice cases with tempered glass, but honestly I really was not impressed with the mounting scheme on most of them (four bolts). I have gotten addicted to latches, and I can't go back to screws. There were one or two that had the rear hinged and screws on the front, but they also had no room for a triple rad, or they had no optical drive bays. Both are deal breakers. I just couldn't find what I was looking for.

I was really interested in the 600T's big brother, the 780T, but again the 2 optical drive bays were a deal breaker. I just don't get this trend to making full tower cases with no optical drive bays. I understand that some people are not using optical drives, but there are so many more things you can mount in those bays that it doesn't make sense to me to have a full tower without them, or with only one or two.

I mean, fan controllers, LED controllers, hard drive caddies, reservoirs, card readers, temperature displays. In fact, they should just be called expansion bays because they're not just for optical drives.

So, I was transferring everything to the new case, and I came across something I didn't hear in any reviews, and no one seems to have mentioned it. If you put a triple rad in the top, it will obscure the top drive bay. I was pretty PO'd, and was considering returning the case, but because I was half done I kept going. I was forced to put my Hue RGB LED controller in the top bay since it's hollow in the back, it was enough room for the fan under the rad to fit inside with enough space for the fan to still function. Unfortunately this meant I couldn't use the nice little stealth optical drive cover Corsair puts in the top bay.

I decided that since I wanted all PWM fans, and once AGAIN Corsair filled the case with 3-pin fans, I installed three of the 140mm magnetic levitation fans Corsair makes. This added another $100 CDN (with tax and shipping) to the price of a $220 (tax and shipping) case, making it over $300. Why can't they sell cases without fans? So many people replace the fans anyway, it would save a lot of money overall to just leave them out.

I have to say I'm really impressed with the fans though. They are not silent (I have never found a fan that was silent on full speed), but after gaming for a day they didn't spin up very much, and when they are at about 600 RPM you just can't hear them. The fans in my Thermal Take Water 3.0 are louder even at low speed.

This case is way quieter than my 600T was, mostly because everything runs cooler in it so the fans hardly spin up. I am using an ASUS motherboard with the AI Suit 3 software to run all my fans, and after allowing it to calibrate fan speeds, everything is cool and quiet.

I was able to mount the rad fans under the rad, so I could use them as push/exhaust. They seem to be moving more air than they were in the 600T. I think the double grilles on the 600T on the front and top blocked some airflow.

Anyway, I have a little more work to do, but I will post some pictures tonight, and maybe a short video.

Oh yeah, a buddy in B.C. wants the 600T. I told him I would give it to him if he paid the shipping. He agreed. Lol, it's going to be pricey to ship that case. It weighs more than the 760T does.


----------



## Mergatroid

OK, here it is.

Everything arrived from Amazon on Thursday (just in time for the long weekend). I was pretty amazed because I only ordered the case on Monday.



Got everything installed. I have to say this is just about the neatest rats nest I have done so far.



Inside, everything is neat and tidy. (sorry about the blurry picture, I should have noticed and taken another one).



Here is how the rad fits with the Hue controller in the top bay.



Here is how the front looks sans lighting.



Here it is in its home.



Everyone is nice and cosey.



Gotta say, I do like this case. However, cleaning my desk and rearranging it so the computer can sit up top was as much work as swapping all the parts around.


----------



## The Old Man Fis

So I made some progress on my custom stuffed dual water cooling 380t. I still have to finish the right door and left lower door... .
I took the stock door panels to a plastics acrylic company... and was less than impressed with their work. The panels are slightly too wide and too tall because they weren't precise enough.

Here are some pics and a video. Password on video is 380t




Is there a way to live link the video in here like the pictures?



http://imgur.com/Ys570


----------



## Mergatroid

That's quite the beast.
As for linking videos, I always just use YouTube.


----------



## KyleAPowers

here is my submission, i have my build in my signature 780T Graphite!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here it is.
> 
> Everything arrived from Amazon on Thursday (just in time for the long weekend). I was pretty amazed because I only ordered the case on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Got everything installed. I have to say this is just about the neatest rats nest I have done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Inside, everything is neat and tidy. (sorry about the blurry picture, I should have noticed and taken another one).
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how the rad fits with the Hue controller in the top bay.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how the front looks sans lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in its home.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is nice and cosey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, I do like this case. However, cleaning my desk and rearranging it so the computer can sit up top was as much work as swapping all the parts around.


I think the time I spent cleaning off space on my desk for my computer was the best investment I've made in the rig to-date. When it was on the floor I was cleaning dust and dirt out of the case weekly even with positive pressure and good filters. Since I got it a couple of feet above the floor I find I only need to clean it once a month.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleAPowers*
> 
> here is my submission, i have my build in my signature 780T Graphite!


Unfortunately we can't see your Sig when logging in with a phone, but I sure want to check it out when I get home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I think the time I spent cleaning off space on my desk for my computer was the best investment I've made in the rig to-date. When it was on the floor I was cleaning dust and dirt out of the case weekly even with positive pressure and good filters. Since I got it a couple of feet above the floor I find I only need to clean it once a month.


That sounds good. Less cleaning is always good......


----------



## mcbaes72

Recently updated my second 600T (HTPC). Previously had G3258 and 750 Ti. Currently has 4790K and 1070. Really happy with how magnetic lighting turned out.



















Also, worth mentioning that included slim fans didn't fit heatsink, running passive-cooled until I buy new fans.


----------



## Mergatroid

Nice build. Looks awesome....


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice build. Looks awesome....


Thanks! Although I gotta say, I really like your build with blue LEDs and envious of your monitor, great pics! If I didn't have two 600T cases, I'd pull the trigger on a 760T as well, but white version. It's been in my Amazon saved list for over a year now... Haha!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> Thanks! Although I gotta say, I really like your build with blue LEDs and envious of your monitor, great pics! If I didn't have two 600T cases, I'd pull the trigger on a 760T as well, but white version. It's been in my Amazon saved list for over a year now... Haha!


You have nothing to be envious of. Your build looks great, and I love the sort of ghostly lighting effect. Turned out very well.

I gotta say though that my temps between idle and gaming have gone down almost five degrees by switching to the 760T.

However, I shipped my old case to a friend in BC, and at first he didn't like it because the temps were higher than they were in his old mini tower. Then he taped off all the excessive entry and exit points for air, like all around the fans, and the expansion bay covers in the back, and any holes on the bottom of the case. It made a huge difference, and now he says by just covering those entry and exit points he is getting better temps than he was in his old case. People here might want to consider that for the 600T. It forces all the air to stick to the paths you planned for airflow, and forces the air to all go through your rad and exhaust fan depending on your setup.

If my case wasn't getting such good temps now, I would consider doing the same thing.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You have nothing to be envious of. Your build looks great, and I love the sort of ghostly lighting effect. Turned out very well.
> 
> I gotta say though that my temps between idle and gaming have gone down almost five degrees by switching to the 760T.
> 
> However, I shipped my old case to a friend in BC, and at first he didn't like it because the temps were higher than they were in his old mini tower. Then he taped off all the excessive entry and exit points for air, like all around the fans, and the expansion bay covers in the back, and any holes on the bottom of the case. It made a huge difference, and now he says by just covering those entry and exit points he is getting better temps than he was in his old case. People here might want to consider that for the 600T. It forces all the air to stick to the paths you planned for airflow, and forces the air to all go through your rad and exhaust fan depending on your setup.
> 
> If my case wasn't getting such good temps now, I would consider doing the same thing.


Okay, let's just agree that we think your gaming rig and my HTPC are both great! No arguments here. [thumbs-up]

Good advice, will have to try that and see if works for me, too. And to think, I used mesh grill for years before switching to window panel because I wanted more areas for air to enter and exit. Now, I see the logic of covering any small openings so air flow path can exhaust heat more effectively.

+Rep on advice.


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, it makes me wonder if manufacturers have been going overboard with putting mesh in every little location. For example, the expansion slot covers in the back. If you have positive pressure, then air will be exiting through that mesh when it should be exiting through your exhaust fan and/or radiator if one is installed. If you have negative pressure, them that same mesh will be drawing in all sorts of dust. They cause a detour for air away from your planned path. That can't be good.

Also, my buddy is using an air cooler similar to yours. He says he also got a substantial temperature drop by turning it 90 degrees so air flows from bottom to top.
He's pretty picky about getting things perfect (obsessive is more the word).


----------



## confed

New member to the Graphite family unveiled today at Computex.

Concept Curve

Concept Curve re-imagines the iconic CORSAIR Graphite 780T in stunning hand-finished carbon fiber and beautiful curved tempered glass, with a dynamic automotive look trimmed in orange and finished with mesmerizing prototype RGB fans. Multiple pieces of curved tempered glass encase Concept Curve, offering unimpeded visuals of the stunning liquid-cooled system within. Redefining the use of luxury materials in a PC, Concept Curve has the looks, finish and feel to match the most outlandish of super cars.



http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/computex-2017-corsair-unveils-concept-curvesync-it-and-liquid-cooling-options.html


----------



## Mergatroid

Looks pretty interesting, but a little overboard for my personal taste.

I also don't know about a Graphite series case being finished in carbon fiber. Seems a little odd to me.

Maybe they should have come out with a new "Carbon Fiber" lineup......


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Looks pretty interesting, but a little overboard for my personal taste.
> 
> I also don't know about a Graphite series case being finished in carbon fiber. Seems a little odd to me.
> 
> Maybe they should have come out with a new "Carbon Fiber" lineup......


A little overboard for me as well, namely the RGB fans. I would simply have the fans display the orange that matches the trim. I have a Flyers-themed case here so the colors are in my wheelhouse.

A "graphite" themed vinyl fil could have worked out well, I agree. Not sure what that would look like when implemented though.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> A little overboard for me as well, namely the RGB fans. I would simply have the fans display the orange that matches the trim. I have a Flyers-themed case here so the colors are in my wheelhouse.
> 
> A "graphite" themed vinyl fil could have worked out well, I agree. Not sure what that would look like when implemented though.


Can you post a quick shot of your Flyers themed build? Did you use their logo? Sounds like a cool idea.

Now I'm thinking, since my fans are blue, maybe a Jets the might not be unreasonable....hard to say. Maybe it would be better blue and white. Personally I don't feel like going on a case hunt for something in white again.
I would still like to see yours though....


----------



## confed

Haven't gotten around to touching up the paint yet, maybe this summer I will. Excuse the log and crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Haven't gotten around to touching up the paint yet, maybe this summer I will. Excuse the log and crappy cell phone pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey, that looks awesome. Nice job man.....


----------



## mcbaes72

Finally took pics with new ASUS Strix GTX 1080 Ti, waited until installed new CableMod order (dual 8-pin for GPU, different color pattern for MoBo).





Of course I notice slight imperfections afterwards (i.e. 28-pin is crooked, SATA power cable not hidden, etc). Oh well.


----------



## Mergatroid

Nice. How did you get so much contrast in your pictures?


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nice. How did you get so much contrast in your pictures?


Thanks for the compliment! I took gaming rig pic around midnight, turned off all lights so magnetic white LEDs shine brightly without ambient lighting nearby.

For my HTPC a couple pages back, white lighting has a little blue tint due to sun shining into room behind me and acrylic panel's slight glare may have played a role, too. Taking pictures at night works out best. My only little complaint about that is room being so dark kinda exaggerates the LEDs brightness, too much reflection on certain areas.


----------



## Mergatroid

Well, pics sure came out looking pretty different.Those white LEDs sure are bright.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Well, pics sure came out looking pretty different.Those white LEDs sure are bright.


This is the brand I used in both 600T builds. I linked two together that runs along the top and left side.

BitFenix Magnetic LED-Strip Cable (BFA-MAG-30WK15-RP) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014J8L6LU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_3wfziPlaOFxGf


----------



## Mergatroid

Those are nice. I like the fact they are magnetic.
The Hue glue is pretty sticky, but it is definitely starting to lose its stickiness after the third case. Still working well enough to hold it in place though.


----------



## colingelling

Awesome rigs here!
Also, could someone maybe help me?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1631966/corsair-graphite-600t-question-about-first-mod

My case this moment:


----------



## NimbleJack

Almost ready to hit that power button, but not quite...






This is a case mod years in the making, almost ready for plumbing and wiring









Shrouds need to be snapped on as well, but they should fit just fine!









I'll post a few more when it's done


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow. That rad looks huge in there. Definitely more pics when you get everything working.....


----------



## mcbaes72

Same here, looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## NimbleJack

Thanks guys! It feels good to be this close to finished.

I've only been working on it for a only a few hours a week for the last couple months,


----------



## Sazerac81

Nice Build Mcbaes72! Awesome cablemod cables! I love the black/white theme!

How do you like the Strix 1080 Ti?

Cheers,
John


----------



## Sazerac81

Wanted to add my Corsair 600T onto this thread as well. That last time I checked in was about 3-4 years ago when I first set up the build .

I've been recently inspired to start upgrading components again so am in the process of an upgrade/revision build now.

I just finished the popular acrylic window mod for the Corsair 600T and I really dig it! It really opens up the unit. I think it could really look awesome when I add on the white Corsair RM850x PSU with the white sleeved cables.

I am also debating on whether I want to throw down a small chunk of change for the Aorus Waterforce GTX 1080 Ti WB to replace my very dated GTX 670 outfitted with EKWB. It should be a significant jump up in power and have me ready for some high quality VR down the road.









I added the handles on to help me take the acrylic panel on and off the rig. I decided not to use the latches as I think the silver handles make the mod a bit more unique.







The panel is secured via thin magnetic strips.

Cheers,
John


----------



## AmcieK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*












Tubing looks good what fluid is inside?


----------



## Sazerac81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmcieK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubing looks good what fluid is inside?


Hey Amcie,

The fluid is simply Distilled water with some chelated copper sulfate added to prevent growth.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*
> 
> Wanted to add my Corsair 600T onto this thread as well. That last time I checked in was about 3-4 years ago when I first set up the build .
> 
> I've been recently inspired to start upgrading components again so am in the process of an upgrade/revision build now.
> 
> I just finished the popular acrylic window mod for the Corsair 600T and I really dig it! It really opens up the unit. I think it could really look awesome when I add on the white Corsair RM850x PSU with the white sleeved cables.
> 
> I am also debating on whether I want to throw down a small chunk of change for the Aorus Waterforce GTX 1080 Ti WB to replace my very dated GTX 670 outfitted with EKWB. It should be a significant jump up in power and have me ready for some high quality VR down the road.
> 
> I added the handles on to help me take the acrylic panel on and off the rig. I decided not to use the latches as I think the silver handles make the mod a bit more unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panel is secured via thin magnetic strips.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Nice job. Nice to see people still doing awesome things with the 600T.


----------



## Pejaten10

600T is the legend. Making the acrylic panel really do make the difference, like i did 4 years ago. And to modify it, is really an enjoyable moment.


----------



## Sazerac81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pejaten10*
> 
> 600T is the legend. Making the acrylic panel really do make the difference, like i did 4 years ago. And to modify it, is really an enjoyable moment.


True, The acrylic panel mod really does take it to the next level!







It was simple and a lot of fun to do. 4 years ago, I didn't have a ton of time or a lot of tools capable of adequately pulling off the mod with the ease I can today given all of my nice woodworking tools.

"The slumbering Corsair Beast"



I really dig the slightly tinted acrylic. I didn't know how I would feel with the lighting a bit subdued under the tint, but it looks great when lit and I think it also looks great when the system is in sleep mode as the tint really works when powered down.

It was a very cheap mod as well since I was able to get the cast acrylic as scrap from a local scrap exchange for 5 dollars. It was an awesome price for a 24" x 24" sheet of 6 mm cast acrylic and it was still under the adhesive/paper protection. The handles also cost approximately 6 dollars. The expensive part is equipment to quickly and easily do the mod as I mostly own festool equipment (for my woodworking hobby). However, I can see how people have performed the mod with a simple jigsaw. A little practice and patience with that tool will get the job done.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Sazerac81

Can't wait to drop this baby in later!







I had missed the train on the limited run of white RM1000i PSUs so was very happy to see these nice white RMx PSUs up for sale on Newegg with premium sleeved cables included!

*'Bringing Sex00T back'*









]


----------



## Mergatroid

Nice. Awesome pun too.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Wow, I love the white PSU. Nice find.


----------



## Sazerac81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Wow, I love the white PSU. Nice find.


Yeah, glad Corsair has released a white version of their very solid RMx series PSUs.

It looks pretty snazzy installed! The white sleeved cables really class up the build.













Next step is to stuff a much larger and longer card into the case! I am thinking the ASUS ROG Poseidon GTX 1080 TI. That is one really big card, almost a foot long compared to my diminutive waterblocked GTX 670 card which I think is like 7" long.

Cheers,
John


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*
> 
> Nice Build Mcbaes72! Awesome cablemod cables! I love the black/white theme!
> 
> How do you like the Strix 1080 Ti?
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Thanks for the compliment. I really like the Strix 1080 Ti version. It's pretty quiet up to about 60%, but fans do become noticeably audible above that. Performance-wise, it's not that much faster than FE in terms of higher FPS, but cooling is definitely improved with lower temps over FE's blower style fan. Also, I turned off GPU LEDs since the magnetic LEDs provide more than enough lighting.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*
> 
> True, The acrylic panel mod really does take it to the next level!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was simple and a lot of fun to do. 4 years ago, I didn't have a ton of time or a lot of tools capable of adequately pulling off the mod with the ease I can today given all of my nice woodworking tools.
> 
> "The slumbering Corsair Beast"
> 
> 
> 
> I really dig the slightly tinted acrylic. I didn't know how I would feel with the lighting a bit subdued under the tint, but it looks great when lit and I think it also looks great when the system is in sleep mode as the tint really works when powered down.
> 
> It was a very cheap mod as well since I was able to get the cast acrylic as scrap from a local scrap exchange for 5 dollars. It was an awesome price for a 24" x 24" sheet of 6 mm cast acrylic and it was still under the adhesive/paper protection. The handles also cost approximately 6 dollars. The expensive part is equipment to quickly and easily do the mod as I mostly own festool equipment (for my woodworking hobby). However, I can see how people have performed the mod with a simple jigsaw. A little practice and patience with that tool will get the job done.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


This is my favorite picture, really like how the tinted acrylic window looks with the handles added. Nice custom work and great find at such a cheap price.


----------



## ProRules

Hey guys, very important question:
Are the Graphite 760T case feet made of plastic or aluminum?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules*
> 
> Hey guys, very important question:
> Are the Graphite 760T case feet made of plastic or aluminum?


Plastic. In fact, mine aren't even flat on the bottom, they bow up a bit. Nothing on this case is aluminum.


----------



## ProRules

Ow that sucks, thanks for the info anyways!!


----------



## SaintsEnd

Hello 380T owners, I need someones help! I lost my 2 brackets for the side radiator/fan mount (see image below)

Can anyone post a picture of the two brackets next to a ruler for reference?
Or message me if you arn't using it and are willing to sell it too me?


----------



## youngjnr

My 760T


----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet man. Looks awesome. Nice loop.

Gotta say I like this case even more than the 600T.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Sweet man. Looks awesome. Nice loop.
> 
> Gotta say I like this case even more than the 600T.










You take that back!








I'll concede that the internal layout is superior, but nothing can beat those sweet curves of the 600T.


----------



## clubbin09




----------



## Mergatroid

That looks awesome man. I would own that case right now if it had one more 5 1/4" external bay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take that back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll concede that the internal layout is superior, but nothing can beat those sweet curves of the 600T.


The external design never appeald to me that much. I like it, but what got me to purchase the 600T was the interior, not the exterior. Plus it had 4 optical dive bays. It looks nice, but I never did like that huge zit right in the middle of the ports at the top front.

The interior was superior to anything else I could find at the time though. Loved the space, layout and cable management.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The external design never appeald to me that much. I like it, but what got me to purchase the 600T was the interior, not the exterior. Plus it had 4 optical dive bays. It looks nice, but I never did like that huge zit right in the middle of the ports at the top front.
> 
> The interior was superior to anything else I could find at the time though. Loved the space, layout and cable management.


Fair enough, it was definitely a fantastic case inside and out when it was released. Also, 100% agree that the fan control knob was pretty ugly. I will also say that now that the disappointment of the 780T not being a 600T with updated internals has worn off, I definitely like it a lot more and I can completely see where the 600T design influenced it. Still not a huge fan of the 760T though. There has always been something about it that was a bit "off" to me.


----------



## Mergatroid

IMAO, what the 760T needs is a little lever at the top you could push that would make the top cover raise up an inch so you could use top fans and still keep the cover on. Other than that, I quite like the style of this case.
It sure could use a tempered glass side instead of the plexy glass or plastic they used. I have been considering taking it in some place to have the plastic replaced but I don't think it would be cost effective and they might just bugger it up.


----------



## TR-909

This thread shows how solid Corsair cases are and I am glad I got a 600T back in 2011, admittedly the best "dust guard" ever had. Still I am facing a problem with the top dust-filter which does not lock anymore. As you can see in the attached pictures I suspect there is something wrong with the 'locks' (orange circles) while the other parts of the locking mechanism seem to be fine.




I still love this case and would be grateful for any solution that you may advice - hope there is something that can be done.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR-909*
> 
> This thread shows how solid Corsair cases are and I am glad I got a 600T back in 2011, admittedly the best "dust guard" ever had. Still I am facing a problem with the top dust-filter which does not lock anymore. As you can see in the attached pictures I suspect there is something wrong with the 'locks' (orange circles) while the other parts of the locking mechanism seem to be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still love this case and would be grateful for any solution that you may advice - hope there is something that can be done.


https://www.demcifilter.com/Corsair-Graphite-600T-Front-Dust-Filter

Mind you they are in like south africa or something so shipping costs are high.


----------



## TR-909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> https://www.demcifilter.com/Corsair-Graphite-600T-Front-Dust-Filter
> 
> Mind you they are in like south africa or something so shipping costs are high.


Thanks for the reply but the dust filters are all in good condition, It is the "lock clips" (don't know the exact word) that are on the case regarding the top dust-filter that do not actually hold the filter when you put it on the case press it downwards. It is strange as this filter and generally all of them haven't been removed that often and always with gentle moves so that the mechanism becomes broken.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR-909*
> 
> Thanks for the reply but the dust filters are all in good condition, It is the "lock clips" (don't know the exact word) that are on the case regarding the top dust-filter that do not actually hold the filter when you put it on the case press it downwards. It is strange as this filter and generally all of them haven't been removed that often and always with gentle moves so that the mechanism becomes broken.


Is it the plastic protrusions have been damaged or worn out, or do you think it's the little clicky locking mechanisms that are not working? It's very unusual for both to go bad at the same time. Do you hear a double click when you try and lock them into place?

I would email Corsair, or see if you can get hold of a rep here and have them send you a couple of the locks if that's what's needed. Note, you can also get locks like that off of eBay, but who knows if they would be exactly the same or not.


----------



## TR-909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> *it's the little clicky locking mechanisms* that are not working? It's very unusual for both to go bad at the same time. Do you hear a double click when you try and lock them into place?


Those are I believe the problem, when i press the top-cover I can hear *one* click sound but won't lock. I don't know where or how to search for these - already checked Corsair's site without luck. It's really frustrating that the case got such a 'damage' because this lock hasn't been used that often like 2~3 times yearly. Would be great if Corsair rep had an idea of how I could solve this. Thanks!


----------



## Mergatroid

You can look around here for a Corsair rep, can't remember his name. It used to be George but I think he has been booted up the ladder. You can always go to Corsair.com and email them to see if you can get that part, or if they can tell you where to get a generic one from that will fit the case. I know I have seen the generic ones on a parts website somewhere but I honestly don't remember what they were called or where they were located.


----------



## Recr3ational

Got to say, I kind of miss the OG 600T owners! Anyone still kicking?!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Got to say, I kind of miss the OG 600T owners! Anyone still kicking?!


I stop in to see how things are going every now and then. Haven't been using the 600T in my own build since I got my BH7 a little over a year ago. Gave the 600T to my dad though so at least it's still being used for his build.


----------



## SirLongStroke

very nice, clean that dust off mate..............


----------



## Imprezzion

Thanks to Corsairs EU Shop i have given my 730T a new look with a 760t (updated handle) window panel!



I will be changing the GPU cooler (a "modded" accelero twin turbo III) for a EVGA Hybrid cooler wednesday.

I'm also thinking of changing the CPU cooler to a Corsair AIO like a H115i series or a H100i GTX V2.. But i'm not really sure about that yet. This cooler is amazing, very fast to take off and clean, super quiet and never gets above 60c in game..


----------



## Mergatroid

Looks pretty sweet. That was definitely worth I for the improved appearance.
I'm wondering what's upgraded about the handle/latch? I don't think my case had the upgrade, but I haven't noticed any issue with the one it's got now.


----------



## hidden0

here is my Modded 230T
few bad quality pictures.


----------



## Mergatroid

Looks awesome man. Nice job.


----------



## Intrepidation

Hasn't been much posted in here in a while. I'm still loving my 600T and recently performed a few upgrades. Here it was:



And here it is now:







Alternatively with the LED strip off:



I now went from a Cooler Master 120mm AIO cooler to a Corsair H100i V2. I Really liked the look of the NZKT Kraken x52 but not the software used to control it. I do like the look of Corsair's block as well, even if it's not quite as "cool". One issue I did have was the back plate being loose on the motherboard, and overall kinda cheap compared to the CM back plate. I used the washers it came with for the screws to remove the play. So far it works well and Temps have dropped a bit, not that they were warm before. I just like the look better.









I replaced the fans. I kept the theme white and bought Thermaltake Riing 12 Series 120mm fan for the exhaust and a Thermaltake Luna 20 200mm fan for the intake. It's a fair bit thicker than the stock fans, but fits no problem since there's HDD no cages at the front. Finally, I bought a white LED strip that's actually powered by USB and only cost $6, probably because it wasn't listed for PC lighting ot it would have been like $20







I just paralleled the USB 3 cable out of the back and plugged it into a part next to it.

Finally, I got a mnpctech acrylic side panel, which I absolutely love. Super high quality and fits perfectly. It is a dust magnet, and my house is quite dusty with 4 cats. I'm planning to get an end table to bring it off the floor so that hopefully less dust will be ingested, and so that I can better admire it.


----------



## hidden0

Mine completed

230 T MOD


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow guys, both of those builds look great. We see that the 600T is still a great case even though it's a little long in the tooth now. It still has all the great features that make Corsair cases so sweet. Love the new fans and AIO cooler. Really looks awesome.

Then we see what can be done with a newer 230T as well. Love the fans and the white tubing, and the green lighting is an unusual choice that really stands out. The amazing mods to the front bezel and the side panel are a real pro job, not to mention the PSU cover. I'm surprised actually. That's a lot of love to show to such an inexpensive case.

Nice job guys.


----------



## Intrepidation

Thanks! Yeah, it is older and doesn't have some more modern features like a USB Type-C port on the fron I/O (but then many cases still don't), or a PSU shroud, dedicated SSD mounts (I made my own on top of the HDD cage pedestal), and the front intake should be open inside of perforated with more fan mounting options. Still, at least it has a front mesh intake and not a solid panel choking the fans. I love the way it looks. It's not a nondescript box yet not "gamer" looking, has 5.25" bays which I use, is roomy, and I think was built when Corsair's quality was at it's best. Solid as rock.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Hi I've just bought a 780T, also a psu cover and a magnetic front dust cover for it. I was thinking about top mounting for the H110i. I was wondering if there is enough clearance room between the motherboard to put 140mm fans on both side of radiator?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> Hi I've just bought a 780T, also a psu cover and a magnetic front dust cover for it. I was thinking about top mounting for the H110i. I was wondering if there is enough clearance room between the motherboard to put 140mm fans on both side of radiator?


I just read through a bunch of posts on Corsair's forums. Several mention that you can install a push pull rad in the top without any issues.

Btw, that case has a front dust filter built-in. Also, the front bezel is plastic, so your filter may not work at all unless you manage to put it inside somehow or between the bezel and the metal chassis. The front filter can easily be removed and cleaned, as is the case for most high-end Corsair cases.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I stop in to see how things are going every now and then. Haven't been using the 600T in my own build since I got my BH7 a little over a year ago. Gave the 600T to my dad though so at least it's still being used for his build.


I am still using my white 600t. love it!


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> Hi I've just bought a 780T, also a psu cover and a magnetic front dust cover for it. I was thinking about top mounting for the H110i. I was wondering if there is enough clearance room between the motherboard to put 140mm fans on both side of radiator?
> 
> 
> 
> I just read through a bunch of posts on Corsair's forums. Several mention that you can install a push pull rad in the top without any issues.
> 
> Btw, that case has a front dust filter built-in. Also, the front bezel is plastic, so your filter may not work at all unless you manage to put it inside somehow or between the bezel and the metal chassis. The front filter can easily be removed and cleaned, as is the case for most high-end Corsair cases.
Click to expand...

Hay thanks, you're exactly right. I just got it, omg it's huge. It has a dust filter on the front, good enough, you don't want to lose the air flow. At the top you could fit external fans (covered by the case) to the rad, and inside the rad would have fans set on the other side to push -so easily both sides. I want to mount the rad on the top because the hot air from a front mount was too much with the temps on the gpu, by about 6-8c depending on CPU usage. But a top mount is normally a little hotter on a cpu rad, still alright, gpu comes first. It should be good...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> Hay thanks, you're exactly right. I just got it, omg it's huge. It has a dust filter on the front, good enough, you don't want to lose the air flow. At the top you could fit external fans (covered by the case) to the rad, and inside the rad would have fans set on the other side to push -so easily both sides. I want to mount the rad on the top because the hot air from a front mount was too much with the temps on the gpu, by about 6-8c depending on CPU usage. But a top mount is normally a little hotter on a cpu rad, still alright, gpu comes first. It should be good...


I hope you enjoy that case. I would be using it right now if it had one or two more external drive bays. Since it didn't I got the 760T instead.

Don't forget to post us some pics when you're done.


----------



## Intrepidation

So if there's one thing I don't care for about my 600T it's this empty space under the 5.25" drive bays. 

I suppose with the cages all mounted there it's not issue, but it looks cluttered and blocks airflow. Plus that Thermaltake 200 mm intake fan is a lot thicker than the original Corsair units. It would be one thing if the motherboard tray extended all the way to the front of the chassis, but it doesn't, and instead there's a big white gap. I thought about painting the inside of the panel black to help it blend more, and I may still do that.

However, some of the cases at CES 2018 had side mounted exhaust fans in that general location and look awesome. That got me thinking...I wonder if a couple 120mm fans would fit in that area?

Sure enough, they fit, and thanks to the thicker intake fan they're actually snugly held in place. So what about venting out of the case? Well, the original front panel's window is offset and when placed on the back side of the case covers about half the fan area. Since the panel bows outward away from the motherboard tray, the fans also have room to breathe. I removed the acrylic insert and installed the mesh panel that (amazingly) I knew the location of and never thought I'd use.

As far as temps, nothing huge, but the GPU is idling at 39° vs 40° and the HDDs are running 2-4° cooler at 30-32°. Some some function to go with the form. To complete the look I swapped out my test fans for a couple more white Thermaltake Riing fans. Love the look. They actually stay in place fine on their own, but for now I zipped the two fans together and then to one of teh cable hooks on the motherboard tray. They're quite snug and aren't going anywhere.

I think I'm going to get one of these "templates" which will give me something to screw both fans down to, and then secure the whole assembly to the chassis.

https://www.primochill.com/collecti...ble-radiator-template-dual-120mm-15mm-spacing.

As a nice little bonus, I finally have a use for the fan controller on the case. All of the other fans are plugged into the motherboard, but I don't think I have any more headers on the mobo, and I wanted to run these at low power, so the controller works perfectly for that.


----------



## Scotty99

If corsair redid the 600T with tempered glass and removed the optical bays (and redo the front filter so its full cover) they would sell a lot of them i think. Still one of the best looking cases of all time.


----------



## Intrepidation

Scotty99 said:


> If corsair redid the 600T with tempered glass and removed the optical bays (and redo the front filter so its full cover) they would sell a lot of them i think. Still one of the best looking cases of all time.


I love t his case, the build quality, the design, and the room.

I would like the option to have them be removable, but I still want the 5.25" bays in there as I use 3 of them. I agree though, I'd love to see the case re-released with TG (or even nice acrylic what I have now), more intake and exhaust options (ability to mount 120 and 120 mm fans not just the 200 in front or 200 and 120 up top)), a PSU shroud with a 2 drive cage in it, and more locations for SSDs and maybe another HDD or two behind the motherboard tray as there's loads of room. Until then, I'll just tweak it to my liking.


----------



## Mergatroid

I also need the optical drive bays. I didn't purchase the new version specifically because there were not enough bays. The 760T at least had three. Without them, I likely wouldn't own a Corsair case.


----------



## roflcopter159

If Corsair redid the 600T with more modern features I would almost certainly buy one! I think my only other issue with the 600T is that it had a few build quality issues that I wouldn't have expected given the higher price of the case. I love that case and may even go back to it once space is no longer an issue.


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, I think the 600T is one of those rare products with staying power.
A few ssd mounts, USB C, better or no fan controller. Heck, just leave the fans out so the customer can pick his own fans. There isn't much wrong with that case.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Still running my backup rig in my white 600T to this day! I absolutely love this case and if I hadn't decided on a Silverstone TJ-11 for my water cooled main rig it'd still be my main case. Only problem it has right now is that the fan controller died a few years ago. Other than that its held up really well and still looks brand new!


----------



## kc5vdj

kc5vdj said:


> Can I be added to the 380T list in the OP? I have posted a picture of mine.


I asked that question three years ago... Okay, the chassis is no longer a virgin!!!! I finally got a rig going in it!

Meet "The Honeycomb Hideout". And yes, of course it's a Hexacore with that name!










The only real snag I ran into was that I had to snip off the tab on the 8-pin power connector to fit the H100i v2 back in.










I'll have to work on cable management, and hook up the drives, but at this point, it's a working system!



















I may have only paid $69.99 (after rebates) for the Corsair Graphite 380T on June 1, 2015, but it's a nice case (and no longer a virgin!), and I'd even say that it might be worth what people are charging on eBay these days. It is actually a breeze to build in compared to so many other mini-ITX cases!



















Can I be added to the list now? I'll be posting some preliminary OC results, including pre/post delidding numbers probably next weekend to the i7-8086K OC Results thread.


----------



## kc5vdj

(Please delete this, accidental double post)


----------



## Mergatroid

Nice build there man. Too bad this thread and the Graphite thread seem so dead now, but everyone is moving to Tempered Glass cases it seems. Personally I love my 760T.


----------



## davidm71

Hi Guys,

Anyone know if those usb 2.0 front panel ports on the 600T can be replaced with a usb 3.0 assembly?

thanks


----------



## Mergatroid

davidm71 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone know if those usb 2.0 front panel ports on the 600T can be replaced with a usb 3.0 assembly?
> 
> thanks


You would have to mod something to do that. I don't think anyone else has done it previously, so you would be the first.


----------



## Kyozon

Hello friends!

I am about to join the Corsair Graphite Club.


I am currently in the search of a Case for my Workstation, currently in between the 780T and 760T. Can get both of them for around the same price, Black Color Scheme.


Which one do you like the most? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Nice to see the 600T thread merged into a larger Corsair one! Haven't been on OC.net in a while but still in love with my 600T case, swallowed up a Corsair H100i v2 like nothing and still very quiet.


----------



## kc5vdj

I thought I was added to the 380T list some time ago when I first requested.

anyhow, you can see the following pictures in my rig list in my signature as "The Honeycomb Hideout".

please add me to the list of the proud owners of the best portable itx case ever produced, the corsair graphite 380T!

thanks

ps: these pics are from before i got a great deal on a gtx 1080 (msi gaming x).


----------



## Mergatroid

I don't know if anyone is modding this thread anymore.

It's unreal that it's so slow since many of these cases are still being sold.


----------



## confed

I recently moved on from my 600t. Still have it and might use it for something else. Great case that lasted me a long time.


----------



## wonderin17

hey guys

how to remove the hdd cage platform at the very bottom (below the actual hdd cages) of 780t? It's not obvious enough for me


----------



## alw71

*600T White SE front fan control and usb ports*

One of the front USB headers in my case looks like it's been knackered by either a USB being pulled out of it or forced in wrong (possibly by my nipper) and I was wondering could this cause a short and kill my computer? I seem to get lag in games now and well either my cpu is dead or my H100 rgb is. I have noticed some black spots on the teeth of the sata power cable for the cooler and wonder can that be caused by a short from the case or is it just the CPU that may have died and this has occurred?
I'm trying to think what to replace as I have a no signal black screen and I have tried everything even a knew psu. Maybe it was the psu creating the short and killing my CPU leaving a burn mark on the sata power cable. I'm not sure if I want to plug the cooler in again with the marks on it but the rgb still works and the fans spin. Should I rma the cooler and try the fan that came with the i5? If it doesn't work still it must be the cpu but did the case cause it because of the bent USB pins? I never overclocked it and had the chip 4 years max.
SOrry about the English but anyone can help at all?


----------



## Mergatroid

alw71 said:


> One of the front USB headers in my case looks like it's been knackered by either a USB being pulled out of it or forced in wrong (possibly by my nipper) and I was wondering could this cause a short and kill my computer? I seem to get lag in games now and well either my cpu is dead or my H100 rgb is. I have noticed some black spots on the teeth of the sata power cable for the cooler and wonder can that be caused by a short from the case or is it just the CPU that may have died and this has occurred?
> I'm trying to think what to replace as I have a no signal black screen and I have tried everything even a knew psu. Maybe it was the psu creating the short and killing my CPU leaving a burn mark on the sata power cable. I'm not sure if I want to plug the cooler in again with the marks on it but the rgb still works and the fans spin. Should I rma the cooler and try the fan that came with the i5? If it doesn't work still it must be the cpu but did the case cause it because of the bent USB pins? I never overclocked it and had the chip 4 years max.
> SOrry about the English but anyone can help at all?



Hey

I don't know why I did not receive notification that you posted this question here.

However, reading your message, a broken USB port can cause a USB data pin or a 5V p[i to short to ground or to each other. On most boards I have seen, there is either a surface-mount fuse on the board, one for each USB port, or there is a fuse built into the port (usually in ports that are stacked). I would expect that, if the 5V line shorted it would blow this fuse.

If the data line shorted to ground, then you could start seeing some unusual issues. I have not seen a PC with this pin shorted so I don't know what symptom you might get, and it would depend on if it was a dead short or intermittent. I would expect anything from dead USB ports to unusual bogging down of the system. You should be able to test this theory by just unplugging the front ports from your main board.

I do not think a fault on your USB ports is going to cause heat marks on the pins of your SATA connectors nor anywhere else in your PC. I would expect those pins are discoloured because they are either corroded, are connected to something drawing a lot of current (making them heat marks), or by a bad connection on the SATA connector itself (spark marks). I would replace that cable. A cable that is in this condition could be intermittent and may cause bogging down issues.

If that cable is connected to your cooler, then your cooler may not be operating correctly. If your CPU is over-heating, they system will throttle, slowing everything down.
You need to install a CPU temperature monitor and check your CPU temp. See if you can hear your cooler pump working. If your CPU is over 90c you might want to investigate your cooler.


----------



## Mergatroid

*Case update*

Hey everyone.

This thread seems pretty dead, unfortunately. I wonder how these cases are selling these days? I still love my 760T. I have made a few cosmetic changes to it over the last month, and previously I replaced my two AMD Radeon RX480 Gamer X video cards with a Gigabyte nVidia Geforce RTX2070 Super Gaming OC 8GB card. I have a consistent 30% performance improvement over the combined 480 cards.

I had been thinking about some RGB RAM for my system for a while, but it's a little pricey. I didn't want to sell my current 16GB, or to add two 8GB RGB RAM modules, as I don't really need 32 GB. I also don't have an RGB controller on my main board. So I installed a couple of "rainbow" RAM coolers that cycle through colours and just plug into a fan controller header. I also added an RGB GPU support that also cycles through colours. I had been using a Hue RGB controller in my PC for about 8 years now, but it's the older one that only controls a single RGB LED strip that has multiple effects including one where the LED strip cycles through colours.

The prices of the RAM coolers were only $19 Canadian, and the same with the GPU support. It turned out pretty nice. I know some people don't like the rainbow effects and insist on addressable RGB, but frankly it's an expensive upgrade for zero performance boost. However, for the $38 I paid I'm more than happy with the rainbow effects of the stuff I bought.

I also purchased a PSU shroud from Portugal through eBay. It really cleans up the appearance of the system.

Here are a couple of pics of the latest appearance:


----------



## neurotix

Mergatroid said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> This thread seems pretty dead, unfortunately. I wonder how these cases are selling these days? I still love my 760T. I have made a few cosmetic changes to it over the last month, and previously I replaced my two AMD Radeon RX480 Gamer X video cards with a Gigabyte nVidia Geforce RTX2080 Super Gaming OC 8GB card. I have a consistent 30% performance improvement over the combined 480 cards.
> 
> snip
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of the latest appearance:



Looks jammin'

Does anyone know if the top drive cage (5 1/4") of the 780T can be removed? I've inspected it and it appears to be riveted to the case frame. My cooling is basically insufficient now and my chip is heat limited, so I want to possibly use a 360mm AIO, but I don't see any way to mount one under the top panel with this drive cage in the way.

To the poster who asked about the bottom plastic piece that elevates the 3 1/2" drive cage(s): I wanted to remove this too, because a ton of dust ends up underneath, it appears to be plastic thats molded onto the bottom of the case with no way to remove it. You could try using a largish pliers to grab the four legs and break it off, or you could dremel the plastic legs and cut the thing out and then sand them down. But you'll probably lose the ability to mount the drive cages ever again.

Whoever advertised this thing (780T) as being "water-cooling" compatible (I specifically remember it mentioning supporting a 360mm rad in the top and a 240mm in front) was pushing it, given that the bottom has a plastic bit preventing mounting a 240mm rad with fans, and the top 5 1/4" drive cage appears to also not be removable to support a 360mm rad up top.

If I ever go full water, and I want to when I eventually upgrade to a single card thats more powerful than my 1080ti pair and supports raytracing (probably 2021) I will need to purchase a new case. : (

Mine now:


----------



## Mergatroid

neurotix said:


> Looks jammin'
> 
> Does anyone know if the top drive cage (5 1/4") of the 780T can be removed? I've inspected it and it appears to be riveted to the case frame. My cooling is basically insufficient now and my chip is heat limited, so I want to possibly use a 360mm AIO, but I don't see any way to mount one under the top panel with this drive cage in the way.
> 
> To the poster who asked about the bottom plastic piece that elevates the 3 1/2" drive cage(s): I wanted to remove this too, because a ton of dust ends up underneath, it appears to be plastic thats molded onto the bottom of the case with no way to remove it. You could try using a largish pliers to grab the four legs and break it off, or you could dremel the plastic legs and cut the thing out and then sand them down. But you'll probably lose the ability to mount the drive cages ever again.
> 
> Whoever advertised this thing (780T) as being "water-cooling" compatible (I specifically remember it mentioning supporting a 360mm rad in the top and a 240mm in front) was pushing it, given that the bottom has a plastic bit preventing mounting a 240mm rad with fans, and the top 5 1/4" drive cage appears to also not be removable to support a 360mm rad up top.
> 
> If I ever go full water, and I want to when I eventually upgrade to a single card thats more powerful than my 1080ti pair and supports raytracing (probably 2021) I will need to purchase a new case. : (
> 
> Mine now:
> 
> 
> View attachment 314574


Thanks man.

In my 760T case, it looks like it might not support a 360mm rad up top, but it actually does. When used, a 360mm rad will fit inside the top optical drive bay. In my case, the top bay is taken up by a Hue LED controller. It is only a half length device, and it's mostly hollow so the 360mm rad actually fits inside the Hue as well, allowing me to use that bay for two things. If I was using an optical drive up there, then the rad wouldn't fit.

The plastic pedestal on the front bottom of your case is exactly the same as it is in many other Corsair cases, including the 600T I owned previously. You can remove it without breaking it. It usually involves removing some screws that are hidden behind other parts. You may need to remove a piece off the bottom of the case, or remove the front bezel to access them. An email to Corsair should let you know how to remove them.

You can always try messaging the Corsair rep if there is still one here.

I have attached a picture of how the 360mm rad fits inside the optical drive bay.


----------



## neurotix

+rep

Mine is similar. I think it might work.

What 360mm AIO is best on the market right now? I think GamersNexus and those places, and der8auer tested the Kraken X2 (?) (not sure on this?) and it performs better than basically any other AIO?

As far as that bottom plastic standoff for the drive cages, well, obviously I have three platters in the cage and a lighted cover for it- so, I don't need to remove it.

I don't have anything in the top drive cage currently despite what my rig listing says- the optical drive needs to be opened up and cleaned, and probably have the laser lubricated with lithium grease and possibly a belt replacement as it's more or less failing/failed. I don't have too much use for it anymore anyway (It was generally used for "Dreamcast things" if you remember any of that...), so I haven't gotten around to doing this. I may just purchase an external drive, or an enclosure for the old one I removed.


----------



## jfrob75

neurotix said:


> Looks jammin'
> 
> Does anyone know if the top drive cage (5 1/4") of the 780T can be removed? I've inspected it and it appears to be riveted to the case frame. My cooling is basically insufficient now and my chip is heat limited, so I want to possibly use a 360mm AIO, but I don't see any way to mount one under the top panel with this drive cage in the way.
> 
> To the poster who asked about the bottom plastic piece that elevates the 3 1/2" drive cage(s): I wanted to remove this too, because a ton of dust ends up underneath, it appears to be plastic thats molded onto the bottom of the case with no way to remove it. You could try using a largish pliers to grab the four legs and break it off, or you could dremel the plastic legs and cut the thing out and then sand them down. But you'll probably lose the ability to mount the drive cages ever again.
> 
> Whoever advertised this thing (780T) as being "water-cooling" compatible (I specifically remember it mentioning supporting a 360mm rad in the top and a 240mm in front) was pushing it, given that the bottom has a plastic bit preventing mounting a 240mm rad with fans, and the top 5 1/4" drive cage appears to also not be removable to support a 360mm rad up top.
> 
> If I ever go full water, and I want to when I eventually upgrade to a single card thats more powerful than my 1080ti pair and supports raytracing (probably 2021) I will need to purchase a new case. : (
> 
> Mine now:
> 
> 
> View attachment 314574


 I have the same case and it will support a 360 radiator on top so long as you do not need to use the top 5 1/4 inch bay slot. In fact I want to remove that entire 2 slot tray but it appears to be riveted in place, so will require to be drilled out.


----------



## neurotix

jfrob75 said:


> I have the same case and it will support a 360 radiator on top so long as you do not need to use the top 5 1/4 inch bay slot. In fact I want to remove that entire 2 slot tray but it appears to be riveted in place, so will require to be drilled out.



I'm correct then, not really a metallurgy or welding expert :thumb:

* "I've inspected it and it appears to be riveted to the case frame." *, quoting myself about also wanting it tf out. XD


----------



## Mergatroid

neurotix said:


> +rep
> 
> Mine is similar. I think it might work.
> 
> What 360mm AIO is best on the market right now? I think GamersNexus and those places, and der8auer tested the Kraken X2 (?) (not sure on this?) and it performs better than basically any other AIO?
> 
> As far as that bottom plastic standoff for the drive cages, well, obviously I have three platters in the cage and a lighted cover for it- so, I don't need to remove it.
> 
> I don't have anything in the top drive cage currently despite what my rig listing says- the optical drive needs to be opened up and cleaned, and probably have the laser lubricated with lithium grease and possibly a belt replacement as it's more or less failing/failed. I don't have too much use for it anymore anyway (It was generally used for "Dreamcast things" if you remember any of that...), so I haven't gotten around to doing this. I may just purchase an external drive, or an enclosure for the old one I removed.



The Kraken is an excellent cooler. It would not surprise me if it gets the best performance. I am using a Thermaltake Water 360.
If you have budget concerns, there is a new player on the market that makes AIO coolers that are very value oriented. They are not the best coolers but they perform very well and have a great price. The Thermaltake I have ran about $225 Canadian which is around $172 US.
This:
https://www.amazon.ca/DEEPCOOL-Tech...=360mm+aio+water+cooler&qid=1577756891&sr=8-2

is an RGB AIO 360mm water cooler, and it's only $109 Canadian. What an awesome deal. I did check reviews of the 240mm version, and it placed respectfully in the middle of the pack for performance. They have apparently solved issues with leaking they had in early versions of their water block (they used to sell a PC case with water cooling built-in, and that's the water block that had issues. Their new blocks have "anti-leak technology).

If I was only doing a mild overclock instead of the 1GHz overclock I'm doing now, I would definitely consider this just because the value is awesome and the performance is good. At about half the price I paid for the thermaltake, I would definitely give it a try.

If budget is not a concern for you, then for sure go with the Kraken.

Note, on my case, there is room at the back between the rear and the rad. If I needed my top optical drive bay, I can move my rad back a few inches and still mount it, freeing up the bay. You should check and see if you have space at the back of your case on the top.

So, how do you like the 780? I owned a 600T before the 760T, and it was a sweet case. The 780 is it's successor. I was going to purchase it but I realized I needed three optical drive bays (Blu-ray drive, Hue RGB Controller, and double 2.5" hard drive dock). I also sorta fell in love with the full sized window on the 760T. Too bad it's not tempered glass, and too bad Corsair didn't make a tempered glass side panel for sale separately. They could have my money for that.

I ordered three Corsair 120mm PWM RGB fans with an RGB controller to replace the fans on my cooler. I hope they perform as well as Thermaltake's fans do.


----------



## neurotix

Mergatroid said:


> The Kraken is an excellent cooler. It would not surprise me if it gets the best performance. I am using a Thermaltake Water 360.
> If you have budget concerns, there is a new player on the market that makes AIO coolers that are very value oriented. They are not the best coolers but they perform very well and have a great price. The Thermaltake I have ran about $225 Canadian which is around $172 US.
> This:
> https://www.amazon.ca/DEEPCOOL-Tech...=360mm+aio+water+cooler&qid=1577756891&sr=8-2
> 
> is an RGB AIO 360mm water cooler, and it's only $109 Canadian. What an awesome deal. I did check reviews of the 240mm version, and it placed respectfully in the middle of the pack for performance. They have apparently solved issues with leaking they had in early versions of their water block (they used to sell a PC case with water cooling built-in, and that's the water block that had issues. Their new blocks have "anti-leak technology).
> 
> If I was only doing a mild overclock instead of the 1GHz overclock I'm doing now, I would definitely consider this just because the value is awesome and the performance is good. At about half the price I paid for the thermaltake, I would definitely give it a try.
> 
> If budget is not a concern for you, then for sure go with the Kraken.
> 
> Note, on my case, there is room at the back between the rear and the rad. If I needed my top optical drive bay, I can move my rad back a few inches and still mount it, freeing up the bay. You should check and see if you have space at the back of your case on the top.
> 
> So, how do you like the 780? I owned a 600T before the 760T, and it was a sweet case. The 780 is it's successor. I was going to purchase it but I realized I needed three optical drive bays (Blu-ray drive, Hue RGB Controller, and double 2.5" hard drive dock). I also sorta fell in love with the full sized window on the 760T. Too bad it's not tempered glass, and too bad Corsair didn't make a tempered glass side panel for sale separately. They could have my money for that.
> 
> I ordered three Corsair 120mm PWM RGB fans with an RGB controller to replace the fans on my cooler. I hope they perform as well as Thermaltake's fans do.




Yeah, I later looked up comparisons of AIO coolers, and found out the one I was thinking of is the NZXT Kraken X62. This appears to be a 280mm rad though so it won't fit the bill for me.

I found another chart when I was looking around that was from another site that shows the TT Water 3.0 Riing RGB to be the best performing, but it's like $200 US, has rgb fans (I would replace them), and looks to have some stupid non-removable remote for the RGB fans... I really don't know if the pump, tubing, etc. are more or less identical to what you have, just with RGB stuff. I think 360mm rads use 120mm fans- never used anything other than the H100 series- meaning I'd have to buy another fan for my radiator ($15). If they use 140mm fans then, I'll need to buy three fans...

I did try mounting my H100i the other way recently and it would not fit into the top of the 5 1/4" bay- the other way around, the radiator seemed to be slightly too wide along the Y axis and would not clear the drive cage. I might have to take a picture of this. I think there was an issue with screw-hole alignment too, since I only have a 240mm radiator. My wife would be very annoyed and unhappy if we got a 360mm AIO and had to return it. I may just have to make a ticket or email Corsair.

Budget concerns are a bit of a thing, I may not even be able to do this for a couple of months because I have a new desk (which I seriously * desperately* need) and a chair on the way- a chair that we may have to return- I have numerous pain conditions and am disabled so, my time sitting at my computer and gaming is severely limited by that now. The biggest problem is finding a truly ergonomic chair backed by any kind of verifiable testing or science, and it must have something for me to lean my head on behind my head and neck (neck pain). I'd try a.... Herman Miller? Chair, but they tend not to be tall enough or have a neckrest from the looks of it.

I'm also looking at these HyperX PBT "pudding" keycaps for my Ducky One 2- if I upgrade cooling it will be in a few months because wife  A desk and chair is more important now and I am considering moving everything out of here and painting the room, taking a lot of my posters down, framing them etc. to make it look a little bit more adult

My H100i V2 is actually one of the best performing AIO's, but was basically pulled from market because people had issues with pump failure. I've seen numerous charts showing it actually being competitive with 360mm and 280mm AIOs because it apparently has a wicked strong pump. I think that budget cooler may just be a sidegrade, and I seriously actually doubt any AIO would be an upgrade for me, but I'm considering it. The heat density of the 3900x overclocked is too much for most coolers to keep up with. I've even talked a lot with a guy from the Asus Crosshair x570 thread, who has pretty high end custom water cooling, with 600mm of radiator area, Noctua fans, etc. and his 3950x is on the verge of overheating. These things get insanely hot at anything more than 1.35v/4300mhz

The 780T is ok. I have the itch for a new case. It is much better than my old case, and I got it on discount in 2015 (I think it was $169 US), but when I see some of the newer ones with tempered glass, the hidden drive and PSU mounting (behind the motherboard backplate), and so forth I really feel the age of mine. I am not happy with the quality of the acrylic window (it's quite scratched and foggy in one corner), I want to remove that top drive bay, and I am very unhappy with the front and top removable fan filters. They rattle sometimes, but the bigger problem is that most of the tabs that hold the thing together (basically just thin, bendable pieces of aluminum) have broken off. It is basically a plastic frame, with a plastic 'screen door' fan filter in between, and a aluminum faux-carbon-fiber mesh piece that goes over it. It is secured simply by some bendable pieces of aluminum that wrap around behind the plastic frame, holding the filter part in. So, you have to take them apart to clean the fan filter sandwiched in between, and when putting it back on, have to bend some chintzy pieces of aluminum back around- on my front filter, the majority of these tabs have broken off due to the bending, and consequently, the front aluminum metal piece is no longer tight against the plastic frame, which causes it to rattle sometimes.










^ talking about the red metal on the front. (I painted the metal pieces on the fan filters.)


The TT "View" series cases are nice, as are some of the Phanteks and Fractal cases, but I wouldn't expect the quality or longevity to be much higher. Also, I don't know if some of the TT view cases I've seen support normal GPU mounting or have room for two GPUs.

Hope the fans work out for you- I got these Arctic Bionix F120, F140 and P140 fans recently and it lowered my folding temps by 10C on my GPUs. Prior to that, I used Corsair SP120 and SP140 HP LED, and my rear fan was barely moving any air at all when I put my hand behind the rear exhaust with it at 100%. These make a noticeable difference, are very cheap (half the price of Noctua's) and are dead silent below 1500rpm or so. The F120 and F140 anyway, the P140 is serious business, I have it in the front and it rivals some Delta fans I've heard... well, not quite that bad but it *is* 3k rpm. The Corsair SP120 and SP140 HP (with swappable colored plastic rings) were much better than the Corsair SP120/SP140 LED counterpart (they definitely moved more air, I can recommend the regular SP120s with the colored plastic rings, but I would suggest trying these Arctic fans sometime over those. I've used many, many fans from different manufacturers and these perform the best by far and don't break the bank). But I looked at a lot of reviews and these Arctic fans are actually comparable with those $30 a pop black Noctua's.


----------



## Mergatroid

neurotix said:


> Yeah, I later looked up comparisons of AIO coolers, and found out the one I was thinking of is the NZXT Kraken X62. This appears to be a 280mm rad though so it won't fit the bill for me.
> 
> I found another chart when I was looking around that was from another site that shows the TT Water 3.0 Riing RGB to be the best performing, but it's like $200 US, has rgb fans (I would replace them), and looks to have some stupid non-removable remote for the RGB fans... I really don't know if the pump, tubing, etc. are more or less identical to what you have, just with RGB stuff. I think 360mm rads use 120mm fans- never used anything other than the H100 series- meaning I'd have to buy another fan for my radiator ($15). If they use 140mm fans then, I'll need to buy three fans...
> 
> I did try mounting my H100i the other way recently and it would not fit into the top of the 5 1/4" bay- the other way around, the radiator seemed to be slightly too wide along the Y axis and would not clear the drive cage. I might have to take a picture of this. I think there was an issue with screw-hole alignment too, since I only have a 240mm radiator. My wife would be very annoyed and unhappy if we got a 360mm AIO and had to return it. I may just have to make a ticket or email Corsair.
> 
> Budget concerns are a bit of a thing, I may not even be able to do this for a couple of months because I have a new desk (which I seriously * desperately* need) and a chair on the way- a chair that we may have to return- I have numerous pain conditions and am disabled so, my time sitting at my computer and gaming is severely limited by that now. The biggest problem is finding a truly ergonomic chair backed by any kind of verifiable testing or science, and it must have something for me to lean my head on behind my head and neck (neck pain). I'd try a.... Herman Miller? Chair, but they tend not to be tall enough or have a neckrest from the looks of it.
> 
> I'm also looking at these HyperX PBT "pudding" keycaps for my Ducky One 2- if I upgrade cooling it will be in a few months because wife  A desk and chair is more important now and I am considering moving everything out of here and painting the room, taking a lot of my posters down, framing them etc. to make it look a little bit more adult
> 
> My H100i V2 is actually one of the best performing AIO's, but was basically pulled from market because people had issues with pump failure. I've seen numerous charts showing it actually being competitive with 360mm and 280mm AIOs because it apparently has a wicked strong pump. I think that budget cooler may just be a sidegrade, and I seriously actually doubt any AIO would be an upgrade for me, but I'm considering it. The heat density of the 3900x overclocked is too much for most coolers to keep up with. I've even talked a lot with a guy from the Asus Crosshair x570 thread, who has pretty high end custom water cooling, with 600mm of radiator area, Noctua fans, etc. and his 3950x is on the verge of overheating. These things get insanely hot at anything more than 1.35v/4300mhz
> 
> The 780T is ok. I have the itch for a new case. It is much better than my old case, and I got it on discount in 2015 (I think it was $169 US), but when I see some of the newer ones with tempered glass, the hidden drive and PSU mounting (behind the motherboard backplate), and so forth I really feel the age of mine. I am not happy with the quality of the acrylic window (it's quite scratched and foggy in one corner), I want to remove that top drive bay, and I am very unhappy with the front and top removable fan filters. They rattle sometimes, but the bigger problem is that most of the tabs that hold the thing together (basically just thin, bendable pieces of aluminum) have broken off. It is basically a plastic frame, with a plastic 'screen door' fan filter in between, and a aluminum faux-carbon-fiber mesh piece that goes over it. It is secured simply by some bendable pieces of aluminum that wrap around behind the plastic frame, holding the filter part in. So, you have to take them apart to clean the fan filter sandwiched in between, and when putting it back on, have to bend some chintzy pieces of aluminum back around- on my front filter, the majority of these tabs have broken off due to the bending, and consequently, the front aluminum metal piece is no longer tight against the plastic frame, which causes it to rattle sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 315130
> 
> 
> 
> ^ talking about the red metal on the front. (I painted the metal pieces on the fan filters.)
> 
> 
> The TT "View" series cases are nice, as are some of the Phanteks and Fractal cases, but I wouldn't expect the quality or longevity to be much higher. Also, I don't know if some of the TT view cases I've seen support normal GPU mounting or have room for two GPUs.
> 
> Hope the fans work out for you- I got these Arctic Bionix F120, F140 and P140 fans recently and it lowered my folding temps by 10C on my GPUs. Prior to that, I used Corsair SP120 and SP140 HP LED, and my rear fan was barely moving any air at all when I put my hand behind the rear exhaust with it at 100%. These make a noticeable difference, are very cheap (half the price of Noctua's) and are dead silent below 1500rpm or so. The F120 and F140 anyway, the P140 is serious business, I have it in the front and it rivals some Delta fans I've heard... well, not quite that bad but it *is* 3k rpm. The Corsair SP120 and SP140 HP (with swappable colored plastic rings) were much better than the Corsair SP120/SP140 LED counterpart (they definitely moved more air, I can recommend the regular SP120s with the colored plastic rings, but I would suggest trying these Arctic fans sometime over those. I've used many, many fans from different manufacturers and these perform the best by far and don't break the bank). But I looked at a lot of reviews and these Arctic fans are actually comparable with those $30 a pop black Noctua's.


You are unbending the metal tabs to clean you filters? I clean mine in the sink using hot water with a sprayer. Once it dries just click it back into place. You shouldn't need to remove the filter portion from the plastic holder.

It's very bizarre that the H100 will not fit in your drive cage. The Water 3.0 I'm using is the same width, using 120mm fans, and it fits with room to spare.

You're right about the H100. It is an awesome cooler, and I would be willing to bet that the newest version would get 2 or 3 degrees better performance than the 360mm Water 3.0 I am using now. I had the original H100 before this cooler and it was good cooler, but then I got the 760T I decided to go with a 360. The performance difference was 5c better than the 1st gen H100, so I'm sure the newer versions will do as well or better.

You should PM jfrob75. He says he has the same case and it will support a 360mm rad under the same conditions my case does. With a little trimming of the top plastic part on the 760T, it also supported a 360mm rad up top. Your 780T is a full size case, it would be pretty odd if it didn't support a 360mm rad.

Here is an article showing a 360mm rad installed in a 780T:
https://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_graphite_780t,9.html

A quote from the article:
"At the top of 780T there is a large amount of space for different sized radiators. 240/280/360mm radiators can fit here but only the slimmer type (2.5cm) will fit inside the top roof section. As you can see above, the H105 radiator protrudes out of the chassis.

Our 360mm radiator fits at the top of 780T without any problems at all. There is actually 9cm (3 inches) of space from the top of the chassis to the top of the motherboard for radiator and fan combos."

Note that they also mention removing the plastic hard drive bay support.

In my opinion, the Water 3.0 would fit perfectly in your case. If you can fit a 120mm fan in that 5 1/4" hard drive bay, then the water 3.0 will fit. It's the same width as a 120mm fan.

The Water 3.0 is exactly the same for performance as the RGB version. It's currently unavailable from Amazon but it should still be available in other places like newegg.com

Holy crap dude, here it is at newegg.com for only $149 USD:

https://www.newegg.com/thermaltake-...=Thermaltake_Water_3.0-_-35-106-390-_-Product


As for the Corsair RGB fans, these ones:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01LA0R2X6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They have to be at least as good as the stock Water 3.0 fans I'm using now. Corsair says they have high static pressure for rads, and they don't require a main board RGB controller, plus they are PWM so I can plug the controller into the CPU_FAN header on my main board.

Of course, that Deep Cool 360MM rad at Amazon I linked you to previously should fit perfectly as well since it's also the same width as a 120mm fan.


----------



## jai_son

Hi everyone,

I stumbled upon this thread dedicated to the only case I've ever loved. I've had my 760T since 2014 and now it's still my case as I have upgraded CPU, MB, RAM, in my second PC build. I haven't been through all of the posts on this thread but I will be going through it now slowly. One thing that I'm trying to figure out is if I can repair my front panel power LED light. It's been burnt out for a few years now. Corsair has the part on their website but I can't seem to locate the full part panel at any of the local PC boutique stores over here.

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/b/VbvWGX

Thank you,
R


----------



## Mergatroid

Welcome. This thread has been a little on the slow side for the last couple of years. Most people are going for the tempered glass monstrosities with no 5 1/4" bays. Personally, I still love the 760T, I have also upgraded mine several times. I think it looks great, and your build is another example of how awesome this case is.

I would LOVE to see Corsair come out with a tempered glass side panel for this case.


----------



## Mergatroid

*3rd build in the 760T*

Slowed down to a crawl here again.

Well, I got the upgrade itch, and fortunately I had someone to purchase my old mobo, cpu and RAM. That was a nice Sabertooth Z87 with an i7 4770K, delidded and 16Gb.

I picked up an ASUS Prime Z490-A, a i7 10700K, and 16GB Of Corsair Vengence RGB Pro RAM @ 3200MHz (2 x 8). I also picked up a 512GB ADATA SX8200 Pro NVME M.2 SSD.

The mobo was a bit of an odd choice since it's white, but it was the only one I could find around town that was at a reasonable price.

Since I hadn't done it in a long time, I stripped my case down and cleaned every nook and cranny I could find.

I had added a shroud I picked up on eBay to the bottom of the case, and everything had to come out so I could remove it to add another CPU power cable. I'm so glad I purchased a Corsair AX750 modular PSU years ago (like 7 or 8 years I think). It has 2 x 8 pin CPU outputs, and Corsair even threw in a spare cable (I think, there is one anyway).

I found a small mounting piece had broken off of the back of the shroud. It was a small L shaped plexiglass bar, and it's supposed to support the shroud by sitting on the PSU, between the PSU and the bottom PCI bracket at the back. The piece is too thick, which would explain why it was such a pain to install. I never even realized it was broken. So, I epoxied it back into place, unscrewed it and mounted it backwards, so it at least supports the shroud. There is also a screw assembly on the side holding it in place so it's not a problem. All that work just to add a cable to a modular PSU.

I managed to get everything together, but man was there ever a ton of wiring. Two cables per fan on the Corsair RGB fans on the 360mm cooler at the top, two more fans, mobo and PSU, I have a 2.5" dual hard drive dock, more cables. Man, what a mess...

Couldn't believe how bright it was when I first turned it on. I like the look, but I'm also happy that my right monitor is mostly blocking my case from view so it doesn't get annoying.

Computer looks awesome, and performs awesome with the CPU running at 4800, but the temps are so good I think I might try for 5200 or 5300. 5500 would be awesome, but I doubt it. Combined with the Gigabyte Nvidia RTX 2070 Super Windforce 3X OC 8GB video card, I am having lots of gaming fun, even though my gaming monitor runs 3440 x 1440. Add some eye candy and you have to be careful or your frames will still plummet.

The board has those Aura RGB ports built-in, so I may abandon my good old Hue manual RGB controller that controls the RGB strip going around my PC and add four Aura compatible strips. I was also thinking about replacing the Corsair Blue Maglev fans with three more Corsair RGB fans, so I can have them all going in sequence. I know some people don't like RGB, but I love it myself.
Ohhh, shiny....


----------



## jai_son

Nicely done Mergatroid. I ended up cleaning my PC too when I reapplied thermal paste. Wasn't happy with the thermals I was getting. Turns out, it wasn't the way the thermal compound was applied. Just a hot running CPU. 

The three Corsair button hub on the 5.25 drive cage, is that for the LED lights? Or fan controller? Congrats on the new Comet Lake upgrade. PC components and builds are crazy expensive right now in comparison to like March.


----------



## shallow_

Its good to be back..

My last post in this thread was on july 31st 2015!!, but my x79 i7 3820 system (from march 2013!!) is dying on me, so its back in hardware mode 

And no matter how many cases I look at, it seems i always come back to Corsair Graphite ones.

Ever since the release, it has been a toss up between the 780 and 760, but I finally sprung for the 760t White.

Would have preferred the black case with blue/white leds, shame they dont offer the switched color configurations 

It will still be an all in one system for daily use, gaming and storage, so I want top specs and room for lots of drives.

Seeing as I can bring the 2 drivecages from my 600t over to the 760t, I am hoping to do all 4 cages if I can bend the stock cables on my Corsair AX 1200 without risking damage.

I have seen pics of ax1200 + 2 bottom cages.

So the system will be 

Asus Maximus XII Hero Wifi
i7 10700k
4x16gb Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200mhz
Fractal Celsius s36 AIO

Keeping from current system

Corsair AX1200 PSU (spent the extra bucks for a long lasting psu)
LSI 9211-8i sas/sata controller
Misc Corsair White led Fans and a bunch of drives.

My last post here in thread was when my 600t fan controller died, and i installed an nzxt sentry 3 controller. Have not decided if im going to carry it over or just use MoBo fan headers + Case controller.

Had decided to save some money and go z390 with asrock taichi + i7 9700k, but when looking at pci lane sharing I instead went for the Asus with separated lanes. (The Rog Strix gaming e/f would have sufficed, but spent the extra bucks for an even better looking board.)

Since I am using a pcie sata controller, it looked like on the taichi and many other boards just using pcie-3 would reduce pcie-1 speed, but not on the assus boards with separated lanes. (am i right or wrong ??)

Reci lanes, It turned out my old MSI X79 GD45 8d was actually very good spec'ed in this regard.

Also it seems on the asus boards I might be able to run 2x nvme disks in pci mode without loosing sata ports and only reducing the sata controller lane to 1x whic is more than enough.

Anyways, first arrivals today:

These were shipped before i changed my mind to z490, the i7 9700k is going back, the s24 is 99% sure going back. want to wait for the case to compare 240mm and 360mm when still using optical drive in one of the 5 1/4 bays.


----------



## Mergatroid

jai_son said:


> Nicely done Mergatroid. I ended up cleaning my PC too when I reapplied thermal paste. Wasn't happy with the thermals I was getting. Turns out, it wasn't the way the thermal compound was applied. Just a hot running CPU.
> 
> The three Corsair button hub on the 5.25 drive cage, is that for the LED lights? Or fan controller? Congrats on the new Comet Lake upgrade. PC components and builds are crazy expensive right now in comparison to like March.


Thanks man. Yeah, that hub is for the Corsair RGB fans on my cooler. I just ordered three more, only 140mm, so I can have them light up in sequence from bottom front, around the top to the back. Prices are atrocious right now, and I ended up ordering them from Israel through eBay. I couldn't find them anywhere but eBay, and then the prices were crazy. As it is, they were $136 Canadian with shipping, so that's not too bad.

I also have six addressable RGB LED strips for the Aura on my motherboard, and when the fans come in and a couple of extensions I ordered, I will get them all set up and do a video. My Hue, as reliable as it has been, is going the way of the Dodo.




shallow_ said:


> Asus Maximus XII Hero Wifi
> i7 10700k
> 4x16gb Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200mhz
> Fractal Celsius s36 AIO


Can't wait to see it all put together bud. Be sure to post pics.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> Can't wait to see it all put together bud. Be sure to post pics.


Will do


----------



## shallow_

More parts arrived today. 

Cabinet and 360mm CPU cooler is in the mail, tomorrow or probably thursday.

All in time for my 3 week holiday that starts on friday at 16:00.00.00   

I have some questions if someone can answer. 

I have purchased the 92mmx14mm noctua fan. The plan is to dremel out space for it inside the left plastic HDD cage raiser, and the Akasa fan filter is for underside of case. 

Can someone tell me how tall the raiser is ? and if anyone has it out of the case, perhaps some cloesup pictures of it.

And using wriststrap. Is it really a big deal ? picked it up years ago but never got around to using it before. And where to place it, if working on mb only on a desk, fitting cpu/ram etc., do i clip it to the mb ?

Anyways, here is all the goodness sofar


----------



## jai_son

shallow_ said:


> More parts arrived today.
> 
> Cabinet and 360mm CPU cooler is in the mail, tomorrow or probably thursday.
> 
> All in time for my 3 week holiday that starts on friday at 16:00.00.00
> 
> I have some questions if someone can answer.
> 
> I have purchased the 92mmx14mm noctua fan. The plan is to dremel out space for it inside the left plastic HDD cage raiser, and the Akasa fan filter is for underside of case.
> 
> Can someone tell me how tall the raiser is ? and if anyone has it out of the case, perhaps some cloesup pictures of it.
> 
> And using wriststrap. Is it really a big deal ? picked it up years ago but never got around to using it before. And where to place it, if working on mb only on a desk, fitting cpu/ram etc., do i clip it to the mb ?
> 
> Anyways, here is all the goodness sofar


NICE! Can't wait to see the finished build. As for the dimensions. I'm not entirely sure but not sure if this will help.

https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia/sys_master/productcontent/GRAPHITE-760T-Install-Guide.pdf

Edit: the platform the HDD drive cages sit on?


----------



## shallow_

jai_son said:


> As for the dimensions. I'm not entirely sure but not sure if this will help.
> 
> Edit: the platform the HDD drive cages sit on?


I am hopeful for a nice system yes 

And it was the dimensions for the plastic platform the drivecages sit on yes. 

Specifically the left one im considering modifying.

Although I am not 100% sure i need it yet, just wanted to know if my plan was doable or not..

Edit: Allow me to illustrate (and show off my awesome Paint skills )


----------



## shallow_

Can cats smell color ? 'smells like arctic white'


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































My fan project, if i decide to go for it, looks to be easier than i had hoped dream of.

The 14mm noctua fan actually fits directly inside the box without any modifications, so all i would need to do is cut an opening in the top (without damaging the rails the cage sits on) and then cut a similar hole in the bottom of one cage to allow airflow up from below the drives to help with cooling.



The akasa fanfilter also fits nicely.


----------



## jai_son

shallow_ said:


> Can cats smell color ? 'smells like arctic white'
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fan project, if i decide to go for it, looks to be easier than i had hoped dream of.
> 
> The 14mm noctua fan actually fits directly inside the box without any modifications, so all i would need to do is cut an opening in the top (without damaging the rails the cage sits on) and then cut a similar hole in the bottom of one cage to allow airflow up from below the drives to help with cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> The akasa fanfilter also fits nicely.





Yes! It will work. Can't wait to see that mod. 

I've now got the mod bug too and thinking of adding some sound deadening around the pannels and around the areas of the case. Still keep the top rad all exposed and the PCie slot covers open too.


----------



## shallow_

jai_son said:


> Yes! It will work. Can't wait to see that mod.
> 
> I've now got the mod bug too and thinking of adding some sound deadening around the pannels and around the areas of the case. Still keep the top rad all exposed and the PCie slot covers open too.


Ended up not going with the cage mod.

I have 14 internal sata, 6 on mobo and 8 on LSI controller. 9 drives in cages, one in 5 1/4 bay, dvd rom, 2x SSD, that leaves one sata avail.

The one thing that ended up not working, was using the SSD caddies while also having HDDs in the cages. There was simply not enough room with all the cables going in the back of the drives.

So I ended up using a 1x 3.5 + 2x SSD tray for one of the 5 1/4 bays, leaving the top one free with the radiator taking up half of it.

The 760t was a dream to build in. And there was ample room to get the cable management pretty neat Imo.

With that many cables its going to look abit messy compared to many pure gamingrigs with only afew ssd's/NVME's, and I just plugged in 4x PciE powercables so I dont have to re do it it i do decide to go SLI with 2x8 pin cards in the future. There was room for em..

And I know it is probably cheating to use the sleeved extension cables, but I picked em up years ago and finally got to use em. Have more for all pcie powers if i end up using them too 

Anyways. pics pics pics. 

Last piece arrived on friday. Here we go 
























I know there is a Windows key kinda visible on the ssd mounted in the system, but its an old win 7 key from ebay that doesnt work anymore 


















Everything out of my 600t, ready to move into the new house.










Went with an extra intakefan with fan filter. Used electrical tape to cover up the few mm not covered by the filter.




















































Very nice surprise that Corsair iCue controls the Asus light. Had installed Aura, but iCue overruled it.

Blue Hero logo and white Asus logo.


----------



## shallow_

The only thing I was missing/noticing was that the HD in the 5 1/4 bay was getting abit hot. In my 600t there was more room for airflow around it, but in this tray it wasnt ruinning as cool as id prefer.

So how considerate of Asus to include a small HDD fan with mounting accessory 

No mods necessary, available mounting hole right there on the side of the cages..


----------



## shallow_

Ok, one more little mod, and then Im done.. promise..

Seen several ppl covering up the 5 1/4 quickreleases with panels of different kind.

I had an old sheet of plexiglass lying around so i cut out a piece and it worked perfectly.

Took some trips in and out of workshop to get it all perfect, and one could almost think Corsair meant for us to do this with perfect mountingholes included 

Now the first coat of paint is drying, used regular matte black wall paint, and will sand it well between each coat.

Ill put some stickers on it i think, ROG, i7 etc.


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, really going all out on your build. I love the main board, it matches the interior case colour perfectly. I have never seen so many drives in one of these cases. I take it that you borrowed a drive cage from your 600T?
Amazing that everything fits so well.

Don't forget to post a pic when the plexy is painted.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> Wow, really going all out on your build. I love the main board, it matches the interior case colour perfectly. I have never seen so many drives in one of these cases. I take it that you borrowed a drive cage from your 600T?
> Amazing that everything fits so well.
> 
> Don't forget to post a pic when the plexy is painted.


Thanks man. Like Hannibal used to say, I love it when a plan comes together.

Yes I did permanently borrow a cage from my 600t, and had one more should i need it. What can I say, I like driiiiiives 

The paint project did not pan out, could not get it to look good. But, that just led me on an even more awesome journey, Carbon vinyl!! 

I even found that I could cover the drives with another sheet of plexiglass/acrylic, 7,3cm x 35cm, and it is held in place by the HD tray clips. It will even keep the trays from bending from the weight as the cover keeps the clips pressed outward.










Not easy to see through the door with flash on camer.










Just a sheet of plexi with carbon vinyl. put it on abit askew, but its not visible. wave lots more on the roll if it should happen to peel.


















The Corsair logos on the fans bugged me, so i carbon'ed them too 

(the vinyl/fans look more the same color without the camera flash.










In all its glory. Click for full size https://www.dropbox.com/s/b3wfsqp4f...760t ax1200 asus hero xii carbon big.jpg?dl=0


----------



## shallow_

shallow_ said:


> Ok, one more little mod, and then Im done.. promise..


Maybe I should just stop saying 'one last thing', but one last last... last thing 

On my way home earlier I was looking at fan grilles as the long Fractal S36 hoses were leaning on the exhaust fan, and have a few times touched the blades. Id hate for that to happen at night or while im out, possibly damaging the braiding.

but with plastic and vinyl, DIY 

















Must resist the urge to use all the stickers... soo shiny


----------



## shallow_

I did originally set out to save money where i could on the system, and one of those places ended up being the memory. 

The speed is ok, and the black on black was nice, but it just looks booring now with how everyting ended up.

So I decided another $80 for even faster + alot better looking RGB memory was reasonable. 

And since I am still within my open return period I thought better now and loose nothing on return, or regret later, which I most likely will..


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> I did originally set out to save money where i could on the system, and one of those places ended up being the memory.
> 
> The speed is ok, and the black on black was nice, but it just looks booring now with how everyting ended up.
> 
> So I decided another $80 for even faster + alot better looking RGB memory was reasonable.
> 
> And since I am still within my open return period I thought better now and loose nothing on return, or regret later, which I most likely will..


That's not a bad idea at all. And that is the same RAM I first picked out for my build. When I went to get my parts, they had sold the last 16GB just before I showed up. Needless to say, I was a sad panda.

But, I picked up the Corsair RGB Pro 3200MHz RAM, and I have been very happy with it. It's fast, and it has an awesome RGB effect. It also works with the Aura RGB on the ASUS motherboards, and from what I hear (I haven't tried it yet) the Corsair RGB software can control all the ASUS Aura RGB products. However, I really like the look of the G.Skill RAM, and it gets really good reviews (which is why I picked it out in the first place). Can't go wrong with that RAM. Good choice.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> and it has an awesome RGB effect. It also works with the Aura RGB on the ASUS motherboards, and from what I hear (I haven't tried it yet) the Corsair RGB software can control all the ASUS Aura RGB products.


Never really been that into the rgb craze, but when playing with the settings on the ROG board, I realized its all about using it, not abusing it 

You can choose between every color, you shouldn't use EVERY color


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> Never really been that into the rgb craze, but when playing with the settings on the ROG board, I realized its all about using it, not abusing it
> 
> You can choose between every color, you shouldn't use EVERY color



I love multicolour myself. Every time you look at your PC, it's like a different computer. That's why I'm replacing the Corsair blue maglev 140mm fans with the Corsair RGB fans like I have in my cooler. The interior of my case is dynamic and constantly changing, just like real life. But the front always looked the same blue.


To quote Tom Sawyer by Rush, "he knows changes aren't permanent, but change is". That sums up a gaming PC perfectly....


----------



## shallow_

Last pieces for now.

I am leaning towards getiing a new GPU aswell since I did finally move up to 1440p, looking at an Asus RTX Super Strix 2070 Advanced, but ill try to wait and see if something cheaper turns up.




























Default lighting. I must say, dont hate it 










But I think ill go for a more conservative scheme for now.


----------



## Mergatroid

Spoiler






shallow_ said:


> Last pieces for now.
> 
> I am leaning towards getiing a new GPU aswell since I did finally move up to 1440p, looking at an Asus RTX Super Strix 2070 Advanced, but ill try to wait and see if something cheaper turns up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default lighting. I must say, dont hate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think ill go for a more conservative scheme for now.







That looks sweet man. Very nice job. Love the drive bay covers, well done :specool:.
Note with 1440p and an RTX 2070 Super, I have the Gigabyte version. It's a good card, but it still struggles at 1440p if you turn the eye candy up. I mostly play Star Trek Online and Borderlands 3, and both of those games can really make that card struggle especially if you turn up the fog and a few other effects. I would recommend checking the driver settings and changing the sync to "fast sync". I have found the best results with that, but it will make your card run close to 100% all the time so the frames are rendered when the system wants them. Unless, of course, you have a free sync or g-sync capable monitor. My HKC 34" Ultra-wide is supposed to be freesync compatible, but it doesn't seem to work properly, but it works great with Fast Sync.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> That looks sweet man. Very nice job. Love the drive bay covers, well done :specool:.
> Note with 1440p and an RTX 2070 Super, I have the Gigabyte version. It's a good card, but it still struggles at 1440p if you turn the eye candy up. I mostly play Star Trek Online and Borderlands 3, and both of those games can really make that card struggle especially if you turn up the fog and a few other effects. I would recommend checking the driver settings and changing the sync to "fast sync". I have found the best results with that, but it will make your card run close to 100% all the time so the frames are rendered when the system wants them. Unless, of course, you have a free sync or g-sync capable monitor. My HKC 34" Ultra-wide is supposed to be freesync compatible, but it doesn't seem to work properly, but it works great with Fast Sync.


Thank you, yes I am very pleased with how it all turned out.

The monitor I got has all the bells and whistles, 144hz (165 oc), IPS, 1 ms and G sync. Got a great deal on a 'demo' used item that ended up being factory sealed 

Im in no hurry to upgrade the GPU, but with everything else upgraded i do feel the tingle.. but just a little 

I am currently playing Doom Eternal, and getting 120+ fps on 1440p ultra settings, so no lack of power for now. 

And with the mining craze all but over we can hope that come aug/sept when nvidia announce and release rtx 3000 series the 2000 sereis will come down abit.

Ive also been checking pricetracking for 2020, and prices still have not come back down afte corona surge in mid march..


----------



## Mergatroid

Man, prices are crazy right now. I was hunting for some Corsair RGB 140mm fans, and the only place that still had stock was eBay. Yeah, you guessed it. The profiteers there cranked the prices up so they could make maximum profit. The least expensive I could find 3 fans (unfortunately with the controller that I don't need) with shipping was $170 CDN from Israel. 3-4 weeks to get here, and the idiots at Israel Post shipped it through Hong Kong, so I may never see them. It's been three weeks now, and the tracking still says "shipped to Hong Kong".


I picked up another set of Corsair RAM. Of course, before I found out that the same kits don't necessarily have the same RAM chips, and may not work with each other. I fail to understand why they can't put a simple "Revision A" or something on the packages so you know if they will match what you have already purchased. Lucky for me, it turned out well. The memory is all running at 3200 and there is no stability issues. That's about the dumbest marketing I have seen for a while. Right next to selling products and claiming they work with ASUS Aura, and then you find out they only support the 4-pin 12V strips, and of course I purchased the 5V ARGB strips that are not supported.


This RGB thing is a real quagmire and the industry desperately needs a standard that everyone supports. They should come up with one before someone else does, and charges them to use it.


I have gotten to the point where I feel motherboard manufacturers should make their own RGB RAM, so we know it will be compatible, and we won't need any 3rd party RAM anymore. We can just use the motherboard manufacturer's software to control everything. I would easily purchase RAM that was branded ASUS or MSI or Gigabyte under those circumstances. So I have spent about $400 CDN to get this RGB up and running, and now I find out that the items I purchased won't sync with each other. I really wasn't very happy. And Corsair says they have no plans to support ARGB even though it's better than the usual RGB strips. They're scared their software will become complex. Lol, RGB software....complex...no wonder Corsair software isn't very good.


Oh well, if my fans ever get here, I will get everything installed and see how Christmasy it is. I will definitely post a video.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> This RGB thing is a real quagmire and the industry desperately needs a standard that everyone supports. They should come up with one before someone else does, and charges them to use it.


I contacted Corsair asking if I could use their RGB strips directly from Asus board without going through the commander unit, and they said no.

So I chose Akasa strips instead which sync perfectly with asus aura.

The gskill ram also syncs with aura, but i do find the aura software abit lacking.

the full rainbow works well, but im having trouble making my own custom loops that aren't static color.

And there is no save/load function that i have found so if you change to rainbow, your previous static settings are reset 

Corsair iCue that I use for my k95 RGB keyboard can control MB, but nothing connected to the MB..


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> I contacted Corsair asking if I could use their RGB strips directly from Asus board without going through the commander unit, and they said no.
> 
> So I chose Akasa strips instead which sync perfectly with asus aura.
> 
> The gskill ram also syncs with aura, but i do find the aura software abit lacking.
> 
> the full rainbow works well, but im having trouble making my own custom loops that aren't static color.
> 
> And there is no save/load function that i have found so if you change to rainbow, your previous static settings are reset
> 
> Corsair iCue that I use for my k95 RGB keyboard can control MB, but nothing connected to the MB..



iCue should work with the 4-pin Aura header (at least, Corsair says it does), but I would check your motherboard model with Corsair just to make sure. Unfortunately it does not work with the 3-pin aRGB headers, which wasn't obvious when reading about their software and RAM. Things should still look pretty nice, everything is not going to sync together. If I had of known, I would have just purchased 4-pin non addressable strips.

It's great that the RAM and strips you are using work with Aura, I hope you figure a way to get the custom RGB working. The Corsair software is a little unintuitive, but once I stumbled onto how it works it did control the motherboard RGB. Too bad that's just a small led on the back I/O panel and another in the chipset cooler hidden under the video card so it can't really be seen anyway. I'll be sure to look into Aura further when I get the strips installed, so I will let you know if I find anything different.

I have been waiting for the last three fans from Israel for almost a month now, and I am starting to doubt they will ever show up. Hong Kong Post has no record of the tracking number, and I know when I order from Hong Kong at work, it takes a month for the stuff to come in (sometimes longer). It kills me that Israel Post shipped it there when they are going through so many problems right now. They should have shipped it via the UK, and it would have been here by now. It's eBay, so I can get my money back, but I wonder how long is a reasonable time to wait under the circumstances? I don't want the seller to lose money, but I can't wait forever either.


At this point, I think I might just get started with the strips, maybe this weekend. I'm not as enthusiastic about it as I was when I started, but it should still look pretty good. The strips will all sync with the motherboard (I have six strips), and the six fans will sync together, so I should be able to get something looking OK. Unfortunately the Corsair RAM is not going to sync with anything.


Hey, when you get your RGB working as well as you can, post up a video so we can check it out.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> iCue should work with the 4-pin Aura header (at least, Corsair says it does), but I would check your motherboard model with Corsair just to make sure. Unfortunately it does not work with the 3-pin aRGB headers, which wasn't obvious when reading about their software and RAM. Things should still look pretty nice, everything is not going to sync together. If I had of known, I would have just purchased 4-pin non addressable strips.


I didnt do much research, but yes the rgb headers do come up in icue atleast.

Considering I was always planning on doing static colors, it really isnt that big of a deal, but would have been great to have everything in 1 software.

Also cool that mobo colors change when i change keyboard colors presets 1-3.

Was in al electronics store yesterday and saw a phanteks 2x40cm set which was 12v, so might pick one up to test.


----------



## Mergatroid

OK, so finally a month and 10 days after I ordered them, I got the fans in from Israel. Man, what a wait.


I got them installed without any issues, and since they were the same type of fans I have for my 360mm cooler, I just had to plug them into the RGB controller and they work in sequence with the other three fans. Man, those were expensive. They cost almost double what I paid last December, and then I got controller. This was just three RGB fans.


I also installed these generic aRGB LED strips, and I plugged all five into a single 3-pin RGB header on the motherboard....yeah, I know they're only supposed to support three strips, but the wiring was such a b!tch. I hope it doesn't cause a problem. They are very short strips, which is why I had to use five, so I'm hoping they aren't pulling as much current as a full sized strip.

I think I need to find a way to diffuse the LEDs by the rear exhaust fan. What you see here is actually the reflection of the LEDs off of the side of the Corsair fan and the case. Unfortunately, you can't see the RAM very well because of the lighting and the phone camera. The RAM is very bright and was overexposed. Second video shows the RAM close up.


Computer at home:










Inner goodness:









Lighting video:






RAM:


----------



## shallow_

Very cool man. 

I have picked up some Phanteks 12v RGB strips aswell, but not yet installed em

I did find a guy here in norway selling 3x corsair rgb fans at a reasonable price that i considered asking if you wanted. 

Corsair SP120 RGB PRO 120mm fan x3 about $30 usd.

See there are many different types of corsair rgb, not sure if these are the ones you use..

Now im just waiting for an RTX 2080 ti to drop to around $900, og see what the 3000 series brings.

2080 ti's are going down, ppl wanna sell before 3000, but unfortunately still try to make a profit from 6+ months ago.. But I wont bite


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> Very cool man.
> 
> I have picked up some Phanteks 12v RGB strips aswell, but not yet installed em
> 
> I did find a guy here in norway selling 3x corsair rgb fans at a reasonable price that i considered asking if you wanted.
> 
> Corsair SP120 RGB PRO 120mm fan x3 about $30 usd.
> 
> See there are many different types of corsair rgb, not sure if these are the ones you use..
> 
> Now im just waiting for an RTX 2080 ti to drop to around $900, og see what the 3000 series brings.
> 
> 2080 ti's are going down, ppl wanna sell before 3000, but unfortunately still try to make a profit from 6+ months ago.. But I wont bite



Good for you man. If you can hold off a little longer you can save a few bucks.

The fans I am using are 140mm, and I have all my spots filled up but thanks for looking. I have four blue maglev 140mm fans here I'm trying to sell for $20 each CDN. The price on them has also gone up to over $50 CDN, so we'll see if I can pass them along or not.

I'm putting a system together for my buddy. He has purchased my Haswell 4770k, with the Sabertooth board and 16GB of ram, and he just picked up an MSI 1650 Super with a Corsair iCUE 220T midtower case. It comes with three iCUE 120mm RGB fans and the controller. Very sweet case. Small price with big boy features. The fans and controller kill me though. Three addressable RGB fans with the controller (and the case) for less than I paid for my three fans with the shipping. I should have just bought one of these cases and swapped the fans and controller and sold the case for a little less. Then purchased three more of the addressable fans.



I talked him into ordering this cooler. Should keep the astetics nice inside, and people seem to be saying it works well. I'll test it out really well before he takes the PC home.


----------



## Mergatroid

I posted a thread about the build I did for my buddy, in that corsair case, here. Have a look.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> I posted a thread about the build I did for my buddy, in that corsair case, here. Have a look.


Very nice.

Probably not send in to be judged by Bitwit though.. he'll tear your ketchup and mustard 24pin power cables apart 


you wanted some rgb.. (sorry for the vertical filming  )


----------



## Mergatroid

Very nice man. I love the way the RGB on the memory works. Looks great.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> Very nice man. I love the way the RGB on the memory works. Looks great.


Hehe, well, its usually on blue + blue static. 

Profile 1 on my keyboard is where i have all my day to day macros recorded etc. 

Profile 2 is my FPS WASD setup with my gaming keys highlighted. And with Red Blue colorscheme on KB its fitting mirroring it on case.

The way I mounted the strips they also light up my white back wall under desk very nicely


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> Very nice man. I love the way the RGB on the memory works. Looks great.


Thanks for the youtube comments 

My hobbies rank as follow:

-Home Theatre/Movies/Collectibles
-Computer
-Cycling
-Compound Bow shooting

The collectibles room has a well lit desk on wheels that I use for photographing haul pics for movie forums, and also doubled as a desk for building the computer.

here is a build thread on a norwegian av forum:

https://avforum.no/forum/index.php?...replica-steelbook-rom-inn-i-siste-fase.275146


----------



## Mergatroid

OK, on that last page you're just showing off. That's some pretty awesome work there man. I suck at carpentry. Every time I try I end up with one leg shorter than the rest. The rule is measure twice and cut once. I measure 10 times, cut once and then find it still doesn't fit.


You took a plain basement and turned it into a pretty sweet collecting room. Looks like a worthwhile project.


Off on a tangent...


I picked up one of these GPU supports. It supports the card better than the old one and is 3-pin Aura compatible. The old one was only about six months old, and the LEDs along the bottom horizontal RGB strip either stopped working or got real dim. Figured I would give this one a try.


----------



## Mergatroid

LOL, I can't stop smiling and chuckling. I found _more_ RGB. I saw it, and I had to have it. I'm really finding it all very funny now.


My motherboard is an ASUS Prime Z490-A with two M.2 slots that do not share bandwidth. I have been using a 500GB NVMe drive as a boot drive.


I am fixing up my buddy's old PC that he wants to give to his kid. I told him to go purchase a Kingston 480GB SATA SSD for this old Gigabyte Core 2 Quad Q6600 motherboard, and he came back with a 1TB Western Digital NVMe drive. Man, it really drives me crazy when people ask for your advice, and then ignore it to do exactly the wrong thing...sigh...


Of course, the last thing on my mobo that really needs populating is that one empty M.2 slot. The price on the drive had come down $50, and it's a good drive, very fast. So I bought it off of him and we ordered the correct one (a 1TB Kingston) from Amazon. Kingston has been one of the few SATA SSDs we have been purchasing at work that have still been backwards compatible with SATA II. Usually we use the 480GB model, so we are gambling a bit since I have not tested a 1TB model with SATA II. Hope it works. I feel this is a real lost opportunity for these companies since the best upgrade you can give to an older PC or laptop, especially non-gaming units, is to replace the hard drive with an SSD. Kingston has been making a lot of money from us over the last few years.


Off topic a bit there, sorry. Anyway, this M.2 slot on my motherboard is below the video card and glaringly empty. I added this WD NVMe drive and installed a heatsink on it. Heh heh, of course, I got an aRGB heatsink...lol...











Sorry about the picture quality. Phone doesn't like low light with bright lights mixed in. Anyway, you can see the aRGB heatsink under the video card. It syncs with Aura. I also removed my hard drive bays, and am using the 1TB M.2 drive in place of my old 1TB WD hard drive. I am totally solid state now in this 760T case. Two SATA SSDs and two NVMe drives.


And, what's so funny about all this? Heh heh, I ordered these. I couldn't help it, it was like a muscle memory, my finger just twitched on the buy button. (that's my story, and I'm sticking to it). I ordered both the 24 pin and the 2 x 8 pin.


I mean, in for a penny in for a pound, right?


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> OK, on that last page you're just showing off. That's some pretty awesome work there man. I suck at carpentry. Every time I try I end up with one leg shorter than the rest. The rule is measure twice and cut once. I measure 10 times, cut once and then find it still doesn't fit.
> 
> 
> You took a plain basement and turned it into a pretty sweet collecting room. Looks like a worthwhile project.
> 
> Off on a tangent...
> 
> I picked up one of these GPU supports. It supports the card better than the old one and is 3-pin Aura compatible. The old one was only about six months old, and the LEDs along the bottom horizontal RGB strip either stopped working or got real dim. Figured I would give this one a try.


The 1070 card i have now is mostly plastic shroud so i just cabletied the 8pin powercable to help support the minimal sag on it.

I am super excited for Nvidia release on tuesday, and im afraid ill preorder 3080 or 3090 if prices are ok...

And yeah, the collectible room ended up being q worthwhile endeavor. It used to be just clutter, but I told a friend about my plans, and he gave me a good ol' kick in the butt.

The carpentry skills come as you do more, and ive done abit over the last few years, but thanksfor the compliments, very happy with the results.


----------



## shallow_

Will be a 3080 for me I think.

But man that 3090 would look sweet in any case (big enough to house it  )


----------



## Mergatroid

Don't you need Uber power supply to run those cards? Aren't they something like 350 Watts? And a 12-pin PCIe power connector? I hear that the products made my other companies will use 2 x 6.


Is that true? I just read the specs last week, or I got them from Linus tech Tips or some place.


I won't be replacing my video card for a few more years most likely. Did they have any pricing? Almost afraid to ask.


My RGB cables won't be here for 1 to 2 weeks.....sigh......


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> Don't you need Uber power supply to run those cards? Aren't they something like 350 Watts? And a 12-pin PCIe power connector? I hear that the products made my other companies will use 2 x 6.
> 
> 
> Is that true? I just read the specs last week, or I got them from Linus tech Tips or some place.
> 
> 
> I won't be replacing my video card for a few more years most likely. Did they have any pricing? Almost afraid to ask.
> 
> 
> My RGB cables won't be here for 1 to 2 weeks.....sigh......


Ive been ready since 2013 with my Corsair ax 1200 

2x8pin to 1x12 pin will be included in box with founders cards i read the other day.

and $699 for rtx 3080 it almost 'cheap'


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> Ive been ready since 2013 with my Corsair ax 1200
> 
> 2x8pin to 1x12 pin will be included in box with founders cards i read the other day.
> 
> and $699 for rtx 3080 it almost 'cheap'



Actually, that's not too bad. Still, it's a $grand Canadian. I paid about $719 Canadian for my 2070. That's about as much as I'm willing to pay for a video card.


Nice that they are including the adapter. My RX750 has three 4+2 PCIe power cables, I'm not sure if one is a spare but I'm using two of them now for this 2070. I would never be able to use two of the 3000 series cards with this PSU but I guess that's not really a thing any more (which is too bad, because instead of upgrading my cards I used to wait a couple of years and then purchase another one used and just add it into the system).


I guess the "micro studdering" using SLI or Crossfire is more than people want to deal with.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> Actually, that's not too bad. Still, it's a $grand Canadian. I paid about $719 Canadian for my 2070. That's about as much as I'm willing to pay for a video card.
> 
> 
> Nice that they are including the adapter. My RX750 has three 4+2 PCIe power cables, I'm not sure if one is a spare but I'm using two of them now for this 2070. I would never be able to use two of the 3000 series cards with this PSU but I guess that's not really a thing any more (which is too bad, because instead of upgrading my cards I used to wait a couple of years and then purchase another one used and just add it into the system).
> 
> 
> I guess the "micro studdering" using SLI or Crossfire is more than people want to deal with.


Agree on SLI. That was partly why I invested in the bigger PSU back in the day, I always planned on picking up a second card cheap after a year or 2 and double up performance to skip one or 2 generations extra.

When I built my PC in 2013, I got one GTX 680, and then picked up a second one 3-4 years later super cheap.

But by then almost no games were supporting it, was playing Wolfenstein at the time, and got no use of second card 

I offered a local seller $900 for a used 2080ti only a week ago, but he turned me down, fortunately. Ill be getting a 3080 card day 1 i think..

Not loving the 12 pin though as i have sleeved extensions for my 8pin pci-e powers. would love a 3x8 power card to show off all my cables  

But that founders board is looking mighty sweet..


----------



## Mergatroid

*RGB Extension Cables*

Woohoo


My RGB cable extensions came in:











Can't wait to install them. I should also be receiving five of these today or tomorrow. Simple USB 3.0 90 degree adapters, but it will make the system look a little better and eliminate the strain on that cable and motherboard connector.


The odd thing is, they come in a set of five. I only need one. In fact, I would have been happy to pay $10 Canadian for one. I am already going to be giving a couple away.


Should be fun stuff. The cables are aRGB as well, and supposedly work with Aura.


One last thing I am trying to come up with is some small cover I might be able to mount to the PSU shroud along the length to hide the cables plugged in at the bottom of the board. Perhaps a black ABS pipe I could cut length wise so only 1/4 of the diameter is left, and then use adhesive or double sided tape to secure it to the PSU shroud.


In fact, I'm surprised no company has thought about a cover like that. Especially considering how many cases come with PSU shrouds built-in now.


OK, edited this comment so as not to leave consecutive comments.


A picture!











And a video (it's real short).








I really like it. Some people have a real hate-on for RGB, and I used to be indifferent to it, but I'm finding I like it now. I'm not very happy that I purchased the Corsair HD fans instead of the fans that work with iCUE, but as it turned out I can't get iCUE and Aura to interact like they're supposed to anyway, so it's not mattering much now.


Installed:


6 x Corsair HD RGB Fans interdependently controlled by a Corsair RGB controller.
4 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro RAM controlled by iCUE.
1 x EZ aRGB GPU Support controlled by Aura.
1 x EZ aRGB M.2 Heatsink controlled by Aura.
5 x A Anidees aRGB LED strips controlled by Aura.
2 x XPG aRGB 6-pin PCIe power cable extensions controlled by Aura.
1 x XPG aRGB 24-pin PSU extension controlled by Aura.


There is also a tiny bit of RGB on the ASUS Prime Z490-A motherboard. I'm wishing I had of skipped the Corsair RAM and bought cheap RAM, and aRGB heat spreaders I could install myself and plug into Aura. I could have the same speed but with RGB that would actually sync correctly.


For anyone wondering, the 24 pin XPG RGB cable extender comes with a small controller with a couple of buttons on it. If you don't have a RGB controller on your motherboard, that controller will run the RGB with a few assorted modes by taking power from a SATA connector. The 6-pin PCIe power extenders do not come with a controller, but it can be daisy chained with the 24-pin extender, and of course, since they are Aura compatible, the controller should be able to control Aura 3-pin aRGB compatible strips and other devices. Not sure how many you could chain together, but the power is only limited by your PSU.


It kills me that I nicked one of the GPU cables. It was such a pain to install them I had to increase the size of the hole in my PSU shroud that's used for the GPU cables, and I must have nicked the RGB cable while I was fighting to install it.


Last comment. The connectors they use for RGB suck a$$. Stupid little 3-pin push-in connectors with no lock and no way to make sure they don't come apart. AND it's been this way since RGB was introduced. How many years have they had to correct this?


----------



## shallow_

Im still not convinced you have enough RGB in there. Those SSD look abit 'plain' to me 

Looking good, and in the end, your opinion is the only one that matters.

What happened to the rgb cable, you mentioned damage ?

And dont skimp on the posts, you and I are the only ones keeping this poor ol' thread alive, lets try to get it to 5000 pages


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> Im still not convinced you have enough RGB in there. Those SSD look abit 'plain' to me
> 
> Looking good, and in the end, your opinion is the only one that matters.
> 
> What happened to the rgb cable, you mentioned damage ?
> 
> And dont skimp on the posts, you and I are the only ones keeping this poor ol' thread alive, lets try to get it to 5000 pages



Yeah, I suppose we could get it to 5000. Too bad no one else seems to be around. There must still be others still using this fantastic case.


Now that I think about it, you're right, those SSDs do look a little plain. I'll have to see if there is anything I can do without causing them to warm up. Hmm, those M.2 heatsinks are inexpensive, and I bet I could remove the RGB strip from them and mount them on the SSDs.


The problem is ALL THOSE WIRES are driving me crazy. AAAAAAAH!!!!


And the one RGB fiber optic on the right side of the PCIe cable on the right has a small nick in it that I think I caused when I was trying to fish them through the hole I had to cut wider. You can't notice it in the picture or the video, but I see it evey time I look at them.



We'll have to see what can be done I suppose. I also got my little bag of 90 degree USB 3.0 adapters, I'll have to install one this weekend (A long weekend in North America, Labour Day!).


----------



## shallow_

Finally we can post again!

Not the smartest time to take a PC forum down for maintanance, in the middle of the RTX 3000 release..


Posted my computer room pic in another thread, so ill post it here too


----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet. Not sure how to reply to your post.
Been checking into the 3000 series. Man, it looks to make this years 2000 series completely obsolete. Not too happy about that. More powerful and cheaper is fantastic, but I spent so much on the card I have now....
What's that tiny little blue thing in front of your chair? It looks like, wait.....oh, it's a monitor. What a cute little thing....lol. Time for an upgrade there bud.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> Sweet. Not sure how to reply to your post.
> Been checking into the 3000 series. Man, it looks to make this years 2000 series completely obsolete. Not too happy about that. More powerful and cheaper is fantastic, but I spent so much on the card I have now....
> What's that tiny little blue thing in front of your chair? It looks like, wait.....oh, it's a monitor. What a cute little thing....lol. Time for an upgrade there bud.


Are you mocking my 27 inches ?

I did consider 32 or 34, but found that 27 is enough.

I wanted a flat monitor, and when i got a good deal on this one i went for it.

And yeah, I am getting a 3080 tomorrow (hopefully) Aiming for the MSI Gaming Trio X as I like the included anti sag bracket.


----------



## shallow_

Picked up an nvme m.2 since im taking out the gpu in the near future anyways


----------



## shallow_

I am ready for the warmest of summers


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> Are you mocking my 27 inches ?
> 
> I did consider 32 or 34, but found that 27 is enough.
> 
> I wanted a flat monitor, and when i got a good deal on this one i went for it.
> 
> And yeah, I am getting a 3080 tomorrow (hopefully) Aiming for the MSI Gaming Trio X as I like the included anti sag bracket.


27" Lol, you made me laugh man. No, 27 is plenty big enough (at least that's what she said). I guess the room just makes it look smaller.

Man, that air conditioner looks wicked. Same with the NVMe SSD. I have two in my system now, and man are they fast. Can't wait to hear how you like the 3080. It's too rich for my blood. I'm a little upset that I just bought my 2070 Super and it's obsolite already. In was hoping for a couple of years at least, not a few months. Too bad nVidia won't offer a trade in program. How did you manage to find one, or did you pre order it?

Gees, I just notice my avatar is no longer animating. That sucks.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> 27" Lol, you made me laugh man. No, 27 is plenty big enough (at least that's what she said). I guess the room just makes it look smaller.
> 
> Man, that air conditioner looks wicked. Same with the NVMe SSD. I have two in my system now, and man are they fast. Can't wait to hear how you like the 3080. It's too rich for my blood. I'm a little upset that I just bought my 2070 Super and it's obsolite already. In was hoping for a couple of years at least, not a few months. Too bad nVidia won't offer a trade in program. How did you manage to find one, or did you pre order it?
> 
> Gees, I just notice my avatar is no longer animating. That sucks.


Did not get one yet.

I thought I had snagged one of 15 MSI's, only to be put on backorder, but I did preorder an asus strix oc 3080 which is the one i really want.

Im hoping most ppl jumped on the few in*stock cards, the gigabyte, zotac and asus tuf so im told im high up on the rog strix list.. fingers crossed.

Regarding the nvme, I have not decided how to use it yet. It will be a waste as bootdrive, because i have the sas/sata controller card that takes time to initialize, and also ill have a few extrernal usb drives hooked upp, and they all spin up individually on startup so ill never get the instant boot anyways..

Will probably use it for heavy software like photoshop etc. or currently played games or something..


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> Did not get one yet.
> 
> I thought I had snagged one of 15 MSI's, only to be put on backorder, but I did preorder an asus strix oc 3080 which is the one i really want.
> 
> Im hoping most ppl jumped on the few in*stock cards, the gigabyte, zotac and asus tuf so im told im high up on the rog strix list.. fingers crossed.
> 
> Regarding the nvme, I have not decided how to use it yet. It will be a waste as bootdrive, because i have the sas/sata controller card that takes time to initialize, and also ill have a few extrernal usb drives hooked upp, and they all spin up individually on startup so ill never get the instant boot anyways..
> 
> Will probably use it for heavy software like photoshop etc. or currently played games or something..


Hey bud, I have been watching videos on the 3000 series and apparently some of the 3rd party cards have power filtering issues that will cause them to crash when being overclocked.

Apparently nVidia's design calls for one high frequency filter capacitor, but nVidia puts two in their cards. High quality cards with excellent filtering.

Some 3rd party cards are only using the single filter, and they found some manufacturers cards don't have a filter at all. Both of those types are experiencing crashing when overclocked. You might want to look into this before making a purchase.

After reading more about this, apparently ASUS used the high quality capacitor packages exclusively after identifying an overclocking problem before releasing their cards. So if you are going to purchase a 3080 make it either an nVidia reference card or an ASUS card.
nVidia came out with a new driver to address the problem and all they did was restrict the clock to just under 2GHz. In other words they offer a bandaid for a gaping wound. EVGA insists there is no problem and other companies are keeping silent. I would avoid any of them other than ASUS and nVidia cards.


----------



## shallow_

I am following all the chatter yes. With no one able to buy the boards, we all have plenty of time to watch the reviews


----------



## shallow_

Some cable combs arrived today. My 3x PCI-e Cables are all ready for an Asus Strix 3080 to penetrate


----------



## Mergatroid

Man, that's a lotta power......


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> Man, that's a lotta power......


 I actually didnt even consider any of the 2x 8pin cards, I only looked at the ones with 3.

I even prepared by connecting all of the pci-e power cables that came with my psu, they are tied behind the mobo, ready for use.

And yes, I know it isnt the cleanest cable management, but with the amount of drives etc. it was the best I could do. Plus at that point I was anxious to get the computer up n running.


----------



## Mergatroid

LOL, you should see my case. With all the RGB I have added lately it's a real mess.

I am in the process of replacing my Corsair fans with some Antec fans, and the cables are a real nightmare. I can't believe how poorly designed RGB connectors are. No locks of any kind to keep them from coming apart.

I am currently having a problem with the Antec copntroller defaulting back to internal patterns after a power cycle. I'm not too sure if there's a fix for this. I really am not interested in their patterns, I want sync. 

Lol, of course I got an excellent deal on the Antec fans, under $100 CDN for five fans and a controller, but the 140mm fans were like $100 each. Screw that. I went back to the same place I bought the Corsair fans from in Israel, and they're shipping me three fans at about $36 each. Unfortunately it's going to be another month and a half before they get here again.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> LOL, you should see my case. With all the RGB I have added lately it's a real mess.
> 
> I am in the process of replacing my Corsair fans with some Antec fans, and the cables are a real nightmare. I can't believe how poorly designed RGB connectors are. No locks of any kind to keep them from coming apart.
> 
> I am currently having a problem with the Antec copntroller defaulting back to internal patterns after a power cycle. I'm not too sure if there's a fix for this. I really am not interested in their patterns, I want sync.
> 
> Lol, of course I got an excellent deal on the Antec fans, under $100 CDN for five fans and a controller, but the 140mm fans were like $100 each. Screw that. I went back to the same place I bought the Corsair fans from in Israel, and they're shipping me three fans at about $36 each. Unfortunately it's going to be another month and a half before they get here again.


Wait, what ?? you just spent all this time getting all corsair fans, and now you are switching ??

I have been looking at switching out mine with rbg aswell i must admit.

Im loving the Corsair HD's, but as you said, it is expensive with fans these days.










What im really hating is that noone is making reverse fans. So you can have intake fans visible inside case without having the back of the fan visible.


----------



## shallow_

So I have now ordered 4x120mm fans and 3x140mm fans of the Corsair HD series (1 more 120mm than I need, but a guy was selling 4)

Now I just need a lighting node to control with iCue instead of that 3 button controller..

Edit: node ordered too


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> So I have now ordered 4x120mm fans and 3x140mm fans of the Corsair HD series (1 more 120mm than I need, but a guy was selling 4)
> 
> Now I just need a lighting node to control with iCue instead of that 3 button controller..
> 
> Edit: node ordered too


Those are the fans I was using. I don't think they will work with iCue. They must be connected to the HD Series controller box for the RGB to work, which is why I'm getting rid of them. Well, that and the fact they are way too bight and were overpowering all the rest of the LEDs in my system due to the LEDs not being diffused. I could be wrong, but I think if they would work with the iCue controller, that's the one they would have come with.










I am just putting them up on facebook for sale again. Going to see if I can get my money back since prices for these fans have gone up quite high in Canada. I paid $78.98 for them last winter, going to see if I can get $100 for them.

I picked up one of these generic aRGB hubs. It was cheap, you can plug 11 devices into it, it supplies all the power and it's has magnets on it so no tape to deal with. It's working great. The system fired up right away and immediately began syncing all my 120mm Antec fans with the Aura aRGB on the motherboard. I am really happy I got the Antec fans. It's too bad I still can't get the Corsair RAM to sync. There are four apps involved in accomplishing that. iCue is needed as well as the Aura app, then there is a piece of software that transfers control from iCue to Aura, and a final piece of software that is from ASUS and allows peripherals to be controlled from Aura. Once I install everything, I get it to work for about two minutes, and then it will freeze the entire system in one mode. If I remove the two additional pieces of software, Aura and iCue will at least not bother each other.

I also discovered the aRGB headers on my board will drive up to 500 LEDs (250 each), and can put out 3A. So, I am nowhere near that with the strips I am currently using. However, the hub I have added can be used to control everything except the strips (6 x fans, 3 x RGB power cables, 1 x RGB GPU support and 1 x RGB M.2 heatsink). This should eliminate any concern about drawing too much power from the motherboard.

I am going to do another short video once I get the 140mm fans in from Israel. Should look a lot nicer without the overpowering Corsair RGB brightness.

I just wish Aura had more modes available. I am a little disappointed in what they have to offer. There is nothing much sequential in their modes except maybe this commit mode that sends a little light going around all the strips and other RGB items, and it isn't very bright so not very impressive. This is something ASUS should definitely work on with future Aura updates.

EDIT

I looked a bit and it appears these fans are supposed to work with the lighting node pro, but you have to plug them into the controller they came with, and then another cable goes from that controller to the lighting node pro. Apparently people have been having difficulty getting it to work properly. Read the posts in that forum and get a handle on the problem before you install.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> EDIT
> 
> I looked a bit and it appears these fans are supposed to work with the lighting node pro, but you have to plug them into the controller they came with, and then another cable goes from that controller to the lighting node pro. Apparently people have been having difficulty getting it to work properly. Read the posts in that forum and get a handle on the problem before you install.


That is the way I am looking to connect them yes.

After purchasing and ordering these, i came across the ql series which feature lighting on both sides of fans..

But as you say, seems I can resell at good price if they do not work..


----------



## Mergatroid

That's another reason I picked out the Antec fans. They have an RGB ring on both sides. Can't wait for the 140mm fans to arrive. Should be sweet.


----------



## Mergatroid

So I got the $100 for my Corsair fans. On newegg.ca this same kit is now selling for $239. I paid $79 for it. I suppose I could have sold the kit for $150, but I just didn't feel right doing that.
I still have three 140mm fans to sell.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> So I got the $100 for my Corsair fans. On newegg.ca this same kit is now selling for $239. I paid $79 for it. I suppose I could have sold the kit for $150, but I just didn't feel right doing that.
> I still have three 140mm fans to sell.


I have purchased the 120's and 2x140's, last 140 ordered to a local store.

Good to know I might be able to get back the value if I end up being as unhappy with them as you.


----------



## Mergatroid

Something else I found is that there are several places, including one in Germany, that do custom RGB covers for 2.5" SSDs. Many of them will take a design from you, print it on acrylic or plexiglass, and add some LEDs on the side, aRGB or RGB. The best deal I found in Canada is on etsy.com. So, I ordered two of them at about $48 each CDN plus shipping. Hope it turns out well...

The Corsair 140mm fans (HD Series) have come down a little here. They were $100 each, but now Amazon has a 2-pack for $100. Arrrgggg. Will likely only get $100 for all three fans now. Oh well, at least I'll get something back.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> Something else I found is that there are several places, including one in Germany, that do custom RGB covers for 2.5" SSDs. Many of them will take a design from you, print it on acrylic or plexiglass, and add some LEDs on the side, aRGB or RGB. The best deal I found in Canada is on etsy.com. So, I ordered two of them at about $48 each CDN plus shipping. Hope it turns out well...
> 
> The Corsair 140mm fans (HD Series) have come down a little here. They were $100 each, but now Amazon has a 2-pack for $100. Arrrgggg. Will likely only get $100 for all three fans now. Oh well, at least I'll get something back.


The 4x 120's I purchased 'used' but still new in box. The 3x 140s I had to get at retail.


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> The 4x 120's I purchased 'used' but still new in box. The 3x 140s I had to get at retail.


What did you pay for the 140s?


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> What did you pay for the 140s?


about $42 each. got the 4x 120s for $92, and a used lighting node for $20


----------



## shallow_

First batch arrived today










Prepared for rear mounting. Protection from the AIO Hoses.


----------



## shallow_

Got the Node and first 3 fans connected, everything worked like a charm.

Biggest problem was finding a large enough area to mount the lighting hub 

I see on the forum you linked that ppl are complaining the HD fans are too bright, but that was easily fixed by adjusting the saturation of the color used..

Dont see what all the fuzz was about.

My 3 settings on K95 Keyboard:


























Also finally Cable Comb'ed the 24 pin


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, looks awesome man. Great price on those fans as well. Just don't upgrade the firmware for the lighting node. It seems that may be where people's problems were coming from. I know a few guys were trying to flash back to an older version but they couldn't get it to work. Did you reduce the light intensity using the iCue software? I didn't have the lighting node, so I couldn't have done that. That's OK though because I'm real happy with the RGB setup I have now. In fact, I got notice from Canada Post that my 140mm fans arrived in Ontario and are en rout here now.

Not many places are making PSU shrouds for this case anymore. However, if you check linustechtips.com and do a search, someone posted all the measurements you would need to make one.
Also, if you would like to check this site out:









ChrisDesignsRGB - Etsy Canada


Shop Custom A-RGB/RGB Computer Solutions by ChrisDesignsRGB. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!.




www.etsy.com





The fellow makes all sorts of aRGB covers. You could make two covers and use some wood or a metal hinge (a very long one) to join the two pieces together and create a shroud. Just give him the measurements. Might as well ask him if he can make an aRGB shroud if you give hm the measurements. How cool would that be? He makes them custom too, so any picture you like he will put on the aRGB portion. I believe he can also do 4-pin if you would prefer just a single colour. I just thought I would mention it because your system looks awesome, and a shroud would be the icing on the cake. I am sure you have a similar site in your country with someone also making custom aRGB covers. I ordered two SSD covers from him, but now I wish I had of just ordered one large one, big enough to cover the entire SSD mounting area. I might do so in the future and sell the SSD covers.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> Did you reduce the light intensity using the iCue software? I didn't have the lighting node, so I couldn't have done that.


Knew I needed the node pro yes, and was already using icue.











And PSU shroud ? 

I didnt buy a top of the line PSU to hide it behind plastic  That would be like having a v12 in your car and not showing it off  

I have thought about making one with carbon decals like the rest, but the lenght and lack of space between cables and bottom intake fan leaves little room..

Havent scrapped the idea completely, but


----------



## shallow_

The 4x HD120's arrived today.

And all of them come with its own hub + the 3 button controller. The 3 button controller is useless as im using iCue, but, it mean i have spare 3 pin control cable to make 2 x 3 pin to 3 pin.



















Edit: I am also looking at picking up another 3x 120's + a commander for a good price, incase i want tochange the AIO fans aswell (or do push pull)..

Fans ready. 










How to cut perfect circles for masking rear fan sticker.


----------



## Mergatroid

Ooooh, very nice. I love the idea of using an xacto knife in a compass. Talk about perfect circles.

By coincidence, I got my fans today as well.




























And a finishing touch










I am going to do another video when I get my SSD covers.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> Ooooh, very nice. I love the idea of using an xacto knife in a compass. Talk about perfect circles.
> 
> By coincidence, I got my fans today as well.


Are you happy with the result now then ?  Are these easier to set up and control ? do you have good brightness control ?

How is it with physical stores in your area ? could you visit a store and look at/test fans etc. before buying or ?

And on an awesome note, I just chatted with the retailer I preordered my 3080 from, like asking if they had any updates (which I was not expecting them to have)

BUT, 1 3080 Strix OC is now reserved in stock for me, shipping today or tomorrow hopefully  

Man, this is looking to be a very good week.

Edit: Im assuming you are following the Startrek shows ?  Im loving both Picard and Discovery, shame with 1 ep pr week though, and I dont have the patience to wait


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> Are you happy with the result now then ?  Are these easier to set up and control ? do you have good brightness control ?
> 
> How is it with physical stores in your area ? could you visit a store and look at/test fans etc. before buying or
> BUT, 1 3080 Strix OC is now reserved in stock for me, shipping today or tomorrow hopefully
> 
> Edit: Im assuming you are following the Startrek shows ?  Im loving both Picard and Discovery, shame with 1 ep pr week though, and I dont have the patience to wait


I am loving these fans. With just the ring, there is not enough RGB on them to be too bright, so no brightness adjustment is required. I also found some 1 Meter Phantek LED strips that are completely diffuse and are flexible sideways, which is perfect for cases. I bought two of them. Not positive what I'm going to do with them yet. I might have one go around the fans under the filter at the front to make a boarder. One strip should be long enough for that. I might also remove the strips I have now and replace them with these. They light up similarly to the fans I bought. They just arrived so I will be checking them out after work.

Great news about your 3080. Nice that they are finally available. You should be having lots of fun with that. There is only one physical store I like to go to in my town, Memory express. They are generally very good and go out of their way to help their customers. They are a little short of stock of assorted things right now as many stores are, but they have most of what's needed.

In case you are curious.

I checked out the videos on Youtube yesterday regarding AMDs Big Navi release. Those cards look great as well. Good for AMD, finally catching up to nVidia. Nice to have a choice in higher end cards.

As for Discovery and Picard, I don't feel they are living up to Gene Roddenberry's vision, and Picard especially is casting the Federation in a bad light. Gene's vision was about a better future where humans have learned from their past, and I'm not really seeing that in either of those two shows.

In case you haven't seen it, check this out. CBS should have hired these guys to make a series instead of suing them. I think this trailer is better than either Discovery or Picard.

Edit

I got those Phantek strips and installed them. It turns out they are regular LED strips, but have had a covering applied that makes them shine out the side of the strip instead of the top. If you want the RGB point inward or outward, this is an improvement since you can flex the strip around the corners of your case. You cannot flex it the other way any more than you can flex a regular strip sideways.

They look really nice, and it took 2 x 1 meter strips to completely cover the circumference of the case. They do not reflect as much as the bare LEDs because I have them pointed inward, and that means they stick out toward the centre of my PC further than a regular strip does (these are like putting a regular strip on it's side).

I love the look, but they are very difficult to install because of the "height", at least for me because I have that PSU shroud, which made it difficult to install and doesn't leave a lot of space for the LEDs to reflect. The RGB from these strips is definitely not as bright when using them the way I use them. However, if they were pointed directly outward they would look very nice (as you can see at the back of my case). I might try repositioning them in the future to point directly out of the case. Although I prefer the reflected look, these strips, being diffused, would look OK in that position.


----------



## shallow_

Ooooooooohhh RGB 

This little thing arrived for me today 

Ill wait until tomorrow to start mounting, as I will be doing the last 3 fans + 2x nvme drives at the same time.

But first, MANDALORIAN!!!


----------



## shallow_

Installed.










I hid the extension connetors behind the braided SAS/Sata cables fgoing from my LSI controller.










I thought I had measured conservatively, was expecting to have 1/4" or so space between the HDD fans and the GPU... but I was mistaken..

Had the GPU been a fraction of an inch longer, it would not have fit.. But it did.. just 










Edit:

Some RGB overload for you Mergatroid


----------



## shallow_

Didnt really need more Corsair, but this offer was too good to refuse.

3 more HD120 fans (push pull AIO ??) + Commander for approx $60 

Commander came with all accessories, most importantly the 4x temp probes which I really wanted 

Now I just need to find space for the commander behind the mobo tray


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, that looks great man. And gees you're going to have a lot of fun with tha 3080. I'm a little jelly.....

And MAN, was that a close fit. Wow. And great price on the new Corsair fans. Even of you don't use them, it's always nice to have some spares kicking around.

I got my SSD covers...sweeeeet.....




























I just LOVE how they look.

Here is an in and out of focus video (I really wish I could take better videos)


----------



## shallow_

I didnt want to point out that you could use a 3rd ssd cover for the empty space, already felt bad for pointing it out in the first place 

but since you said it first in your video... 

Looking great man.


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> I didnt want to point out that you could use a 3rd ssd cover for the empty space, already felt bad for pointing it out in the first place
> 
> but since you said it first in your video...
> 
> Looking great man.


I could do one of the old original series space stations, like K7, or I could do a front on view of the enterprise to go with the bottom two covers, or I could do the Enterprise Crew Badge (the one they use to represent all of Star Fleet now). Something like the pics below. I'm sorta leaning toward the one on the bottom.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> I could do one of the old original series space stations, like K7, or I could do a front on view of the enterprise to go with the bottom two covers, or I could do the Enterprise Crew Badge (the one they use to represent all of Star Fleet now). Something like the pics below. I'm sorta leaning toward the one on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466548


Bottom one is sexy yes.

Or just complete the set with a front view ?


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> Bottom one is sexy yes.
> 
> Or just complete the set with a front view ?


That's what I was going to do, but I can't find a front view of the TOS Enterprise (not the Movie Enterprise) that matches the two I have already installed.

I just found this on sale, for "Black Friday" at an extremely reasonable $539.99 Canadian with Free shipping ($100 off regular price and if we include shipping, $140 off the Amazon price). So, I ordered it. I have someone offering me $350 for my current 34" 100Hz monitor (chinese brand HKC).

I hope it turns out to work as well as it should. 144Hz, 1ms, 3440 x 1440 VA Panel and freesync (that works).

My monitor is pretty good, with zero bad pixels, 3440 x 1440, free sync (that doesn't work right), and a 100Hz VA Panel. I love this monitor except for the freesync part. When I use it, it makes items flicker very badly. I know this is an issue with some freesync monitors, and I have tried all the suggested solutions but nothing works. So, I have set my nVidia Controlpanel to use "Fast V-Sync" and shut V-Sync off in all my games. This makes the video card work extra hard, but it gets rid of any tearing and the games still run smooth. I would really like the 144Hz and hopefully a freesync that works correctly.


----------



## shallow_

I don feel the need for more than 1440p anytime soon. Have been playing alot since I got the new card, and 1440 is more than enough.

Call of duty cold war looked amazing, but ****ty campaign, Battlefield 5 also stunning, better campaign than CoD, but too short.

Also came across 2 excellent sniper FPS games, shadow warrior 3 and 4 (contracts)


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> I don feel the need for more than 1440p anytime soon. Have been playing alot since I got the new card, and 1440 is more than enough.
> 
> Call of duty cold war looked amazing, but ****ty campaign, Battlefield 5 also stunning, better campaign than CoD, but too short.
> 
> Also came across 2 excellent sniper FPS games, shadow warrior 3 and 4 (contracts)


Got my monitor. Everything works perfectly. It's slightly darker than the HKC I was using, and the g-sync compatible free-sync works perfectly.

The 144Hz is making game playing as smooth as butter (or, as Riker likes to say, as smooth as an android's bottom).

These monitors are 1440p, they are just a little wider making the horizontal resolution 3440 instead of 2560. Basically it's like looking at an extra wide 27" 1440p monitor.

I still need to disassemble the cabling and redo everything. I did a couple of gaming builds for some clients this week, and both of them have tidier cable management than mine does, but of course they do not have all the RGB I have, but still...


----------



## jai_son

Need to catch up. Looking good everyone.

Just an updated photo of the entire setup. Not a good time to be building a pc right now. Stock or pricing is lame...


----------



## shallow_

jai_son said:


> Need to catch up. Looking good everyone.
> 
> Just an updated photo of the entire setup. Not a good time to be building a pc right now. Stock or pricing is lame...


Woohoo, another 760t owner 

Computer parts, or any tech for that matter, is always in flux.

Ive found that you just have to pick a time to buy, purchase at whatever the price is there and then, and never start regretting when the prices go down the next day, week or month.

My June/july build came out of necessity, and both the i7 and hero xii have been on sale since, but that dont mean I regret it.

There are stores/creditcards offering price guarantee up to X days after purchase, but I have never used/had the chance to use any such options.

I got my 3080 strix at stock price minus a few discounts and am happy with the purchase.

@jai_son: the build looks good from the pic, show us some closeups of the case/inside when you get a chance.


----------



## jai_son

shallow_ said:


> Woohoo, another 760t owner
> 
> Computer parts, or any tech for that matter, is always in flux.
> 
> Ive found that you just have to pick a time to buy, purchase at whatever the price is there and then, and never start regretting when the prices go down the next day, week or month.
> 
> My June/july build came out of necessity, and both the i7 and hero xii have been on sale since, but that dont mean I regret it.
> 
> There are stores/creditcards offering price guarantee up to X days after purchase, but I have never used/had the chance to use any such options.
> 
> I got my 3080 strix at stock price minus a few discounts and am happy with the purchase.
> 
> @jai_son: the build looks good from the pic, show us some closeups of the case/inside when you get a chance.


This is the only recent photos from March of this year when I upgraded the MB, CPU, Ram, and Nvme gen 4 SSD. I'll hopefully in the new year when I have a new GPU. Won't hold my breath though. Stock locally at Memory Express is not promising but with the new year maybe stock will get better. Wanted a 3070 or if I'm lucky, a 3080.

For more information: https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/b/VbvWGX


----------



## Mergatroid

jai_son said:


> This is the only recent photos from March of this year when I upgraded the MB, CPU, Ram, and Nvme gen 4 SSD. I'll hopefully in the new year when I have a new GPU. Won't hold my breath though. Stock locally at Memory Express is not promising but with the new year maybe stock will get better. Wanted a 3070 or if I'm lucky, a 3080.
> 
> For more information: Unavailable


Looking good man.

Nice to see another Memory Express customer.

Shallow:
My buddy decided he was going to wait to purchase a monitor, so I put my HKC on Facebook Marketplace for $400 and it sold in about 10 minutes. So my monitor upgrade cost me $140.


----------



## shallow_

Today I purchased Far Cry 5, and dont know if you ever played it, and with corsair RGB installed, but this game takes over the RGB 

At first i was like, w-t-f ??, then i realized it was an awesome feature.

My keyboard will go bananas when i am discovered by enemy. it will turn red after a kill. very cool.


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> Today I purchased Far Cry 5, and dont know if you ever played it, and with corsair RGB installed, but this game takes over the RGB
> 
> At first i was like, w-t-f ??, then i realized it was an awesome feature.
> 
> My keyboard will go bananas when i am discovered by enemy. it will turn red after a kill. very cool.


Lol, yes I have a few peripherals that can be set up the same way. I think Aura does this as well. You're right, freaked me out the first time I saw it as well.


----------



## Mergatroid

Hey, I wish I had of come across this three months ago. It would have looked great on my rad, but I would have needed a double 140mm and a single 140mm for my case if I wanted them to match. I could use 120mm, but I prefer the airflow I get with the 140mm fans.


----------



## shallow_

merry xmas everyone, hope you all got something expensive you wanted under the tree ?


----------



## Mergatroid

Merry Christmas All!

Santa brought me a new Lenovo monitor Unfortunately he charged my credit card but what the hell....


----------



## Mergatroid

A friend of mine was in line at Memory Express in Calgary and lo and behold there was a 3070 on the shelf. He called me and asked if I wanted it...so I got him to ship it to me. It just arrived. It's the white and aluminum one (Gigabyte Vision Geforce RTX 3070 OC 8GB). Will install it when I get home. Should help with frame rates on my UW monitor, and I hope it looks OK with the white and aluminum on my board, and the white RAM in the 760T.


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> Today I purchased Far Cry 5, and dont know if you ever played it, and with corsair RGB installed, but this game takes over the RGB


Not sure what's going on but the system doesn't seem to be updating when I add a message here. So, here is the last one for a bit I think.

This card (RTX 3070 OC) is very nice. My framerates in Star Trek Online went up by an average of about 20 fps, and in Borderlands 3, using the same settings, I have a 49% increase in framerates (from 70 fps to 105 fps average).

This is at 3440 x 1440 with detail cranked up.

In Control, using , uh, ray-tracing and DLSS, I am getting a solid 75FPS. Turn DLSS off and it drops to about 35-40FPS with ray-tracing on.

So, I am very happy with the frame rates, and it looks sweet in my 760T as well. And, man is it huge. (at least, that's what she said).


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> A friend of mine was in line at Memory Express in Calgary and lo and behold there was a 3070 on the shelf. He called me and asked if I wanted it...so I got him to ship it to me. It just arrived. It's the white and aluminum one (Gigabyte Vision Geforce RTX 3070 OC 8GB). Will install it when I get home. Should help with frame rates on my UW monitor, and I hope it looks OK with the white and aluminum on my board, and the white RAM in the 760T.


Congrats man.

Great to see atleast some of these cards end up with ppl who will actually open and use em..


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> Congrats man.
> 
> Great to see atleast some of these cards end up with ppl who will actually open and use em..


Oh man, I read messages from people that are like "I have 40 of these cards and 26 or those other cards, and I'm actually using all the power capacity coming in to mine" and it's all I can do to hold my tongue. I have a few choice names I would call those people.

The store did not have the card listed online, which is likely why they still had it in stock. Otherwise, one of those....uh...people (I use the term loosely) would likely have gotten it.

I have a really sweet custom aRGB GPU support on the way too. I have been thinking about custom aRGB PSU shroud covers.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> Oh man, I read messages from people that are like "I have 40 of these cards and 26 or those other cards, and I'm actually using all the power capacity coming in to mine" and it's all I can do to hold my tongue. I have a few choice names I would call those people.
> 
> The store did not have the card listed online, which is likely why they still had it in stock. Otherwise, one of those....uh...people (I use the term loosely) would likely have gotten it.
> 
> I have a really sweet custom aRGB GPU support on the way too. I have been thinking about custom aRGB PSU shroud covers.


Just take comfort in the fact that there is a special place in h3ll for these ppl, right next to the ppl who talk during, and spoil movies


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> Just take comfort in the fact that there is a special place in h3ll for these ppl, right next to the ppl who talk during, and spoil movies


Gees man, this card is fast...
Usually 30% or higher faster than the 2070 Super was. You must be having all sorts of fun with your 3080.


----------



## jai_son

Mergatroid said:


> A friend of mine was in line at Memory Express in Calgary and lo and behold there was a 3070 on the shelf. He called me and asked if I wanted it...so I got him to ship it to me. It just arrived. It's the white and aluminum one (Gigabyte Vision Geforce RTX 3070 OC 8GB). Will install it when I get home. Should help with frame rates on my UW monitor, and I hope it looks OK with the white and aluminum on my board, and the white RAM in the 760T.


I need to visit the local Memory Express and see if they have the 3070 maybe 3080 in stock. From what I'm reading lately, that online stock is not an accurate reflection of actual stock in store...

But mainly to stare at it. No funds allocated for the PC at the moment.


And Happy New Year to anyone still on this thread. Here's to 2021.


----------



## jai_son

shallow_ said:


> Today I purchased Far Cry 5, and dont know if you ever played it, and with corsair RGB installed, but this game takes over the RGB
> 
> At first i was like, w-t-f ??, then i realized it was an awesome feature.
> 
> My keyboard will go bananas when i am discovered by enemy. it will turn red after a kill. very cool.


I recently bought and downloaded Far Cry 5 too. It was on sale majorly and noticed the RGB light scheme on my Corsair keyboard too. At first glance, it annoyed me but it grew on me relatively fast. I'm not one for FPS but since it was on sale, I thought I'd give FPS a shot again. Don't mind it. But have to give myself breaks. I easily get motion sickness from the type of games.


----------



## Mergatroid

So, over the last three builds I have done, I have been hearing a coil whine whenever I move a browser around on my desktop. Since during these builds I have replaced my video card and my main board, I could only assume it was coming from my PSU. That's very unfortunate since it was a Corsair CM750, and it's fairly old (at least 7 or 8 years, perhaps a couple more). When I moved to an i7 10700K this PSU even had the extra CPU cable I needed for the 8 + 4 CPU power on my board.
At Xmas, my boss gave me a $100 Amazon card, so I used it toward a 850W Seasonic Focus GS PSU. I got an 850 because we calculated everything I was using, including all the RGB stuff, and it was actually north of 650W. Even though it was a fairly rough calculation, I felt that since I was replacing it anyway, I might as well make sure I have enough juice for any future additions or upgrades.
It was a huge job to replace it since I have that custom PSU shroud, and in order to get it out I have to remove the video card and the main board. This took me two evenings, and since I had it all stripped down again, I gave it another major cleaning.

The best part is that horrid noise it was making is gone now. It was even causing a video issue in Kodi when I was running at 144Hz. The combination of the noise and the video issue (which only showed up at 144 Hz) were driving me nuts. (just like the pirate with the steering wheel attached to his belt).

Now, I have complete silence, and I can still use my Corsair PSU as a spare for troubleshooting. Perhaps I will even open it up some day and see if I can figure out how to stop the noise. It must be a bad capacitor or something since it didn't make this noise for such a long time. And "ringing" really doesn't describe the noise it was making, more the a rough screeching noise.

The one thing I regret is, Seasonic is giving away $50 Steam coupons in a draw for anyone who posts pictures of their build showcasing the Seasonic PSU. Unfortunately, since I have that shroud the PSU cannot be seen in my build.


----------



## Mergatroid

shallow_ said:


> Congrats man.
> 
> Great to see atleast some of these cards end up with ppl who will actually open and use em..


Yo, dude.

Got my GPU stand. Pretty sweet:










The three dots were a defect I had to use a sharpy to cover. I have since used some soap to reduce the sharpy colour so it doesn't stand out so much.

One more thing left. Just the RGB part to cover the hole above the two SSD covers. I have been thinking about a UBS 5" display that I can display an animation of the LCARS computer system from Star Trek. I'm not sure I want to go to those lengths though. I might just get another cover similar to the SSD covers, but a little larger.


----------



## Triforce94

Hello there,

found this club some months ago, but waited because wanted to finish my project before. I present to you my sixth iteration on the Corsair 380T:

*Nevereta Mk.6*










After a lot of sawing and patience, the Corsair 380T is now capable of accommodate a dual 240mm watercooling solution with a large tank and pump, impossible before because, well, this case was not designed to contain it.










System specs are: 
· Case Corsair 380T 
· GPU MSI RTX 3080 Ventus 3X with Corsair Hydro X waterblock 
· CPU AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 
· Motherboard ASUS Strix B450-I 
· Custom watercooling loop with two 240mm rads (one vertical on the front, one horizontal on the non visible side)
· RAM 32GB 2X16GB DDR4 3200 
· NVMe Sabrent 2TB 
· PSU Corsair SF750 


LCDSysInfo 3.5 for sensors monitoring
Bitspower Touchaqua Digit Thermal Sensor for liquid temperature monitornig

The order is: pump -> CPU -> lateral rad -> GPU -> frontal rad -> reservoir

Hope you like it! 😁


----------



## shallow_

Triforce94 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> found this club some months ago, but waited because wanted to finish my project before. I present to you my sixth iteration on the Corsair 380T:
> 
> *Nevereta Mk.6*
> 
> 
> 
> After a lot of sawing and patience, the Corsair 380T is now capable of accommodate a dual 240mm watercooling solution with a large tank and pump, impossible before because, well, this case was not designed to contain it.
> 
> 
> 
> System specs are:
> · Case Corsair 380T
> · GPU MSI RTX 3080 Ventus 3X with Corsair Hydro X waterblock
> · CPU AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
> · Motherboard ASUS Strix B450-I
> · Custom watercooling loop with two 240mm rads (one vertical on the front, one horizontal on the non visible side)
> · RAM 32GB 2X16GB DDR4 3200
> · NVMe Sabrent 2TB
> · PSU Corsair SF750
> 
> 
> LCDSysInfo 3.5 for sensors monitoring
> Bitspower Touchaqua Digit Thermal Sensor for liquid temperature monitornig
> 
> The order is: pump -> CPU -> lateral rad -> GPU -> frontal rad -> reservoir
> 
> Hope you like it! 😁


Looks great, good to have you with us.

And I see you managed to snag a 3080, nice one 

I have wanted an lcd like the one you have, but I have not found one that is pre made, only diy stuff. programming it yourself etc.

Is yours custom or purchased ?


----------



## Triforce94

shallow_ said:


> Looks great, good to have you with us.
> 
> And I see you managed to snag a 3080, nice one
> 
> I have wanted an lcd like the one you have, but I have not found one that is pre made, only diy stuff. programming it yourself etc.
> 
> Is yours custom or purchased ?


Its the LCDSysInfo 3.5
Its easy to find and buy on it's Ebay page.

Went for it because its plug'n'play and didn't want another monitor conected to my GPU


----------



## Mergatroid

Triforce94 said:


> System specs are:
> · Case Corsair 380T
> · GPU MSI RTX 3080 Ventus 3X with Corsair Hydro X waterblock
> · CPU AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
> · Motherboard ASUS Strix B450-I
> · Custom watercooling loop with two 240mm rads (one vertical on the front, one horizontal on the non visible side)
> · RAM 32GB 2X16GB DDR4 3200
> · NVMe Sabrent 2TB
> · PSU Corsair SF750
> 
> 
> LCDSysInfo 3.5 for sensors monitoring
> Bitspower Touchaqua Digit Thermal Sensor for liquid temperature monitornig
> 
> The order is: pump -> CPU -> lateral rad -> GPU -> frontal rad -> reservoir
> 
> Hope you like it! 😁


Welcome.

It's pretty amazing that you managed to fit everything int hat case. Great job man, looks fantastic too.

That LCD, man I spent hours searching for something like that, including on eBay. I have an empty spot to fill in my case, but I stopped looking because, again, it would require setting up as a monitor or if a USB version was used, you would need some kind of software or driver. I will definitely look into that again.

Is this the right one? It says external, what does the USB cable plug into, an external port or an internal port on the motherboard?

What sort of temps are you getting?


----------



## Mergatroid

So, I have turned traitor and bought a Meshify 2 XL case. Going to be giving up my good old 760T. It's still in good condition so I'll see what I can get for it. I'll have to figure something our for the blu-ray drive as well since I still use it. Might have to go with an external USB unit, which is sort of ironic considering the size of the case I bought. I might see if I can find a way to mount it under the PSU shroud in place of the hard drive bays. Maybe I can butcher some 5 1/4" bays from another case and make them fit under the shroud.

Going off to look for the Meshify club. Laters guys.


----------



## shallow_

Forgive me fellow Graphites, I have sinned  

Well actually, I went to the dark side 

My trusty old Dell XPS 720 eventually started acting up. Freezing up, loosing picture etc. 














It has been running 24/7 since about 2006, so it has done its job, but still, sad to see it go.

But the thing about it I never thought about was the fact that it opened on the right side of cabinet, and the placement of case was towards the left wall.

That had me searcing for a reverse case, and those are few and far between.

Found an out of print Corsair, but eventually landed on a be silent Dark Mode 900 Rev.2.

I got a used Strix z270E with i5 7600k cpu and 16gb Hyperx Savage 2800 memory, then picked up a fractal s36 aio, and and recycled my GTX 680 SLI , and voila.


----------



## Mergatroid

Spoiler: Previous Comments






shallow_ said:


> Forgive me fellow Graphites, I have sinned
> 
> Well actually, I went to the dark side
> 
> My trusty old Dell XPS 720 eventually started acting up. Freezing up, loosing picture etc.
> 
> View attachment 2513194
> View attachment 2513195
> 
> It has been running 24/7 since about 2006, so it has done its job, but still, sad to see it go.
> 
> But the thing about it I never thought about was the fact that it opened on the right side of cabinet, and the placement of case was towards the left wall.
> 
> That had me searcing for a reverse case, and those are few and far between.
> 
> Found an out of print Corsair, but eventually landed on a be silent Dark Mode 900 Rev.2.
> 
> I got a used Strix z270E with i5 7600k cpu and 16gb Hyperx Savage 2800 memory, then picked up a fractal s36 aio, and and recycled my GTX 680 SLI , and voila.
> 
> View attachment 2513197
> View attachment 2513198
> View attachment 2513199
> View attachment 2513200
> View attachment 2513201
> 
> View attachment 2513202






Those Dell cases are awesome. Built like a tank. Too bad it's all proprietary and nothing other than hard drives can be upgraded. Dell could have a thriving business upgrading and selling parts for upgrades, but they would rather make PCs that end up in land fills.

New case looks sweet though.

Here's a link to what I ended up doing to my system. Installing a different 360mm cooler this weekend (DeepCool Castle), and possibly...heh heh...some more RGB.


----------



## shallow_

Mergatroid said:


> Those Dell cases are awesome. Built like a tank. Too bad it's all proprietary and nothing other than hard drives can be upgraded. Dell could have a thriving business upgrading and selling parts for upgrades, but they would rather make PCs that end up in land fills.
> 
> New case looks sweet though.
> 
> Here's a link to what I ended up doing to my system. Installing a different 360mm cooler this weekend (DeepCool Castle), and possibly...heh heh...some more RGB.


48 kilos on the xps720!!

yeah new case looks good. just a simple system really, but i never manage to do anything.. simple 

since there is rgb on mobo and case, i couldnt have mouse and keyboard with not 

but man even the keyboard prices have skyrocketed last few years. Managed to grab an unopened k95 platinum for around $130 us. had to settle for brown switches, wanted blue but they are almost nowhere to find  and asus rog chackram was on sale $59


----------



## Speedster159

Has anyone figured out how to retrofit USB C on the 760T?


----------



## Mergatroid

Speedster159 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to retrofit USB C on the 760T?


I have the opposite problem on my Meshify 2 XL. It has USB c, but only 2 USB 3.0 ports on the front. I need two USB 3 ports all the time, so only USB c is left. My phone uses USB c but I never plug it into my PC. However, I do use flash drives and other devices that use a regular USB 3 port, so I bought a USB C to USB 3.0 adapter and I leave it plugged in all the time. IT keeps my Bluetooth radio going, and that leaves me a free USB 3 port for "other things".

You could go the same rout, with one of these. It's the opposite, a USB 3 to USB c adapter and will let you go about using USB c devices. You won't get all the advantages, but you can leave it plugged in all the time and use it for any "C" device you want. 

It's either that or you would have to mod the case.


----------



## Hand of Vecna

Hey all! Not sure if this was answered before, but I got a 780T and ordered an Arctic liquid freezer ii 360. On the Corsair website it states that the case does support 360 coolers on top, but I've heard others say that it doesnt fit and it only support the slimmer radiators. Arctic liquid freezer ii 360 is thicker than usual, so I'm really worried it wont fit.. Anybody with experience with this cooler/case can help put my mind to ease?


----------



## Mergatroid

Hand of Vecna said:


> Hey all! Not sure if this was answered before, but I got a 780T and ordered an Arctic liquid freezer ii 360. On the Corsair website it states that the case does support 360 coolers on top, but I've heard others say that it doesnt fit and it only support the slimmer radiators. Arctic liquid freezer ii 360 is thicker than usual, so I'm really worried it wont fit.. Anybody with experience with this cooler/case can help put my mind to ease?


I had a 360 up top when I was using that case, but it was a thin rad. There was a ton of space left over, so I think it should work.
Cross your fingers and give it a try.


----------

